# Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread



## nosaint77 (24. Juni 2011)

Hierher gehört ab sofort das Gelaber ala "Dortwürdeichniewasbestellen"- bis "Taugtdasüberhauptwas" aus dem Schnäppchenjägerthread...

Schießt los


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Juni 2011)

was machen, wenn man von CRC seit 2 wochen nix hört 

PayPal Konfliktlösung einschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2011)

crc fragen? bei mir sind die super nett! defekte ware eingeschickt und 5 tage später die frage ob ich was neues oder mein geld wieder will.

wenn du den billigen versand genommen hast, der hat bei mir schonmal 3 wochen gebraucht


----------



## baumeister21 (25. Juni 2011)

hat schon jemand von euch die brügelmann-shopbewertung gemacht um den 20 gutschein zu bekommen?
Wenn ja, auf welchem Bewertungsportal habt ihr die Bewertung geschrieben und wie lange hat es gedauert bis sie öffentlich sichtbar war?

ich warte schon ne ganze woche bei billiger.de. Es steht nur "Ihre Bewertung befindet sich derzeit in redaktioneller Bearbeitung".


----------



## ______________ (25. Juni 2011)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand von euch die brügelmann-shopbewertung gemacht um den 20 gutschein zu bekommen?
> Wenn ja, auf welchem Bewertungsportal habt ihr die Bewertung geschrieben und wie lange hat es gedauert bis sie öffentlich sichtbar war?
> 
> ich warte schon ne ganze woche bei billiger.de. Es steht nur "Ihre Bewertung befindet sich derzeit in redaktioneller Bearbeitung".



Ich kenne nur die Möglichkeit, bei Brüggelmann Produkte zu bewerten und dafür einen 10-Gutschein zu bekommen.

Bei mir hat das innerhalb der Woche ca. 3-4h gedauert, bis die Bewertung frei geschalten wurde und ich den Gutscheincode hatte.


----------



## baumeister21 (25. Juni 2011)

unter http://www.bruegelmann.de/shopbewertung.html kann man auch einen 20â¬ gutschen bekommen, wenn man brÃ¼gelmann allgemein bewertet.


----------



## ______________ (25. Juni 2011)

Achso, die Möglichkeit kannte ich nicht.

Das liegt dann aber nicht an Brüggelmann, das ist dann ja auf einer externen Seite.


----------



## Maracuja10 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann ciao.de empfehlen. 120 Wörter zusammenbekommen und der Beitrag wird sofort freigeschaltet 

2 Tage später hat mir Bruegelmann den Gutschein geschickt.


----------



## baumeister21 (27. Juni 2011)

ok das werde ich auch mal versuchen. Ich habe schon bei billiger.de, idealo.de und trusted shops ne Bewertung geschrieben und keine davon wurde bisher freigeschaltet. Ist teilweise schon fast eine Woche her.


----------



## peh (25. Juli 2011)

Meine Lieferung von Chainreactioncycles kam gerade: 20 Schläuche für 4,34 Euro, Versand inklusive. Ich hätte wirklich mit Stornierung gerechnet. Nun habe ich ein Problem: Wie lagert man Schläuche optimal? 20 Stück reichen bis ans Lebensende 

Falls jemand in Leipzig günstig Schläuche sucht: ich habe Airwave Road Tubes 700x25-32c mit kurzem wie mit langem Ventil (Presta) abzugeben. Je nach Bedürftigkeit geschenkt, gegen 30 oder 50 Cent. Am liebsten freilich gegen eine Flasche Club Mate


----------



## Dreh (25. Juli 2011)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand von euch die brÃ¼gelmann-shopbewertung gemacht um den 20â¬ gutschein zu bekommen?
> Wenn ja, auf welchem Bewertungsportal habt ihr die Bewertung geschrieben und wie lange hat es gedauert bis sie Ã¶ffentlich sichtbar war?
> 
> ich warte schon ne ganze woche bei billiger.de. Es steht nur "Ihre Bewertung befindet sich derzeit in redaktioneller Bearbeitung".



hab bisher 2x bei billiger.de bewertet, lass ich aber in Zukunft bleiben weil's echt elend lang dauert da (glaub beim einen waren's 11 Tage..), dann einmal trusted shops, das ging's mit in 4 Tagen etwa...wenn ciao.de fix ist, test' ich die beim nÃ¤chsten mal 

Die brÃ¼gelmann/bike-unit-Gutscheine gab's dafÃ¼r immer innerhalb von 24 Std.



peh schrieb:


> Meine Lieferung von Chainreactioncycles kam gerade: 20 SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r 4,34 Euro, Versand inklusive. Ich hÃ¤tte wirklich mit Stornierung gerechnet. Nun habe ich ein Problem: Wie lagert man SchlÃ¤uche optimal? 20 StÃ¼ck reichen bis ans Lebensende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (25. Juli 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Meine Lieferung von Chainreactioncycles kam gerade: 20 Schläuche für 4,34 Euro, Versand inklusive. Ich hätte wirklich mit Stornierung gerechnet. Nun habe ich ein Problem: Wie lagert man Schläuche optimal? 20 Stück reichen bis ans Lebensende
> 
> Falls jemand in Leipzig günstig Schläuche sucht: ich habe Airwave Road Tubes 700x25-32c mit kurzem wie mit langem Ventil (Presta) abzugeben. Je nach Bedürftigkeit geschenkt, gegen 30 oder 50 Cent. Am liebsten freilich gegen eine Flasche Club Mate




Behalte sie lieber, Schläuche halten ewig. Und Radfahren kann man ein Leben lang. Ich hole mir auch öfter Schläuche auf Vorrat...


----------



## fone (25. Juli 2011)

oh, so schläcuhe brauch ich auch, gibts die noch?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (25. Juli 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Meine Lieferung von Chainreactioncycles kam gerade: 20 SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r 4,34 Euro, Versand inklusive. Ich hÃ¤tte wirklich mit Stornierung gerechnet. Nun habe ich ein Problem: Wie lagert man SchlÃ¤uche optimal? 20 StÃ¼ck reichen bis ans Lebensende



kÃ¼hl und dunkel lagern, dann halten die schon ein paar Jahre
meine Lieferung ist heute auch gekommen 

@fone
das Angebot gab es nur ein paar Stunden
die 26" MTB SchlÃ¤uche gibt es noch relativ gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r ~17â¬/10 StÃ¼ck
einfach bei CRC nach Airwave suchen

edit: oder auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Scotchbonnet (25. Juli 2011)

Ich habe gestern das Bike-Abo mit 40â¬ Rosen-Gutschein bestellt. Sollte man dabei eine BestÃ¤tigungsmail oder irgendetwas in der Richtung bekommen? Auf der Homepage des Abo-Services von Bike stand dieses Angebot nur noch mit 20â¬ Rosen-Gutschein. Daher habe ich bedenken, dass meine Bestellung nicht mehr akzeptiert wird.


----------



## BBiker79 (28. Juli 2011)

Sagt mal Leute....

Wie ich das sehe bekommt man Pro Bewerteten Artikel einen Gutscheincode.
Aber es ist maximal ein Code pro Bestellung einlösbar.

Versandkosten sind 4 Euro. Macht 6 Euro die effektiv übrig bleiben.

Kann man jetzt quasi 5 Produkte Bewerten.. erhält 5x 10.-EUR code... und da man dann nicht alle codes in einer Bestellung nutzen kann.... einfach 5x Bestellen?

Sprich 5 Teile in jeweils einer extra Bestellung.. welche dann wohl als extra Paket bearbeitet werden muss... da fallen zwar jedesmal 4.-EUR Versand an.. aber durch die 10.-EUR die man pro Bestellung spart hat man im Endeffekt ~30.-EUR gespart.

Muss nämlich einige Teile bestellen...ein Produkt habe ich schon bewertet, ich denke 5 weitere könnte ich noch bewerten... würde ich dann gleich bei meinen Bestellungen gebrauchen können... und die bestellten Produkte kann ich dann natürlich nach kurzem Testen auch wieder Bewerten ^^


PS: Rose-Gutschein? Fänd ich auch interessant.. 2 meiner Teile sind bei Rose günstiger hehe.


----------



## Dreh (28. Juli 2011)

Theoretisch wär's möglich, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBiker79 (28. Juli 2011)

Ist doch bescheuert......

Naja, aber dann werde ich wohl 3 Bestellungen auslösen statt eine... (habe 4 Gutscheine, wobei der Facebook-Gutschein leider erst ab 50eur MBW geht.. die erreiche ich natürlich nicht wenn ich es auf 4 Bestellungen aufteilen muss ^^).


Für Roseversand gibt es auch einen 10.- Gutscheincode.

1. Fan der FB Seite von Rose werden http://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes
2. Gutscheincode Generieren (benötigt aber Zugriff auf eurer Profil)


----------



## Sopor (28. Juli 2011)

Scotchbonnet schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern das Bike-Abo mit 40 Rosen-Gutschein bestellt. Sollte man dabei eine Bestätigungsmail oder irgendetwas in der Richtung bekommen? Auf der Homepage des Abo-Services von Bike stand dieses Angebot nur noch mit 20 Rosen-Gutschein. Daher habe ich bedenken, dass meine Bestellung nicht mehr akzeptiert wird.



Ich hatte am 18. Juli abonniert und max. eine Woche später die Bestätigung und den 40 -GS im Kasten gehabt. 
Wird schon klappen...

Grüße
Sopor


----------



## BBiker79 (2. August 2011)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> unter http://www.bruegelmann.de/shopbewertung.html kann man auch einen 20â¬ gutschen bekommen, wenn man brÃ¼gelmann allgemein bewertet.



LÃ¤dt sich leider zu Tode derzeit....

Habe Ã¼brigens Freitag bestellt. Gestern kam das Geld an und nun geht die Warterei los... habe nur Produkte bestellt die auf "Lieferbar" standen also binnen 3-7 Tagen da sein sollten. Laut ciao kann es aber auch gerne 8 Tage dauern...

Schade... denn mein neues Hinterrad von *Kurbelix (gÃ¼nstiger Laden fÃ¼r LaufrÃ¤der) *ist schon da... und von Rose dÃ¼rfte morgen alles eintrudeln.

Bruegelmann ist in Sachen Lieferzeit also eher gemÃ¤chlich.


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2011)

die 190 â¬ reba kam an  super teil mit blackboxmotioncontrol  danke fÃ¼r den tip.


----------



## BBiker79 (7. August 2011)

Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x ....

Habe meine CONTEC Bremshebel von Brügelmann erhalten...

Leider hat einer der beiden Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer), ziemlich altes Fett an der Stellschraube, die kleine Stellschraube ist etwas eingedreht gewesen und er ist noch dazu eher Schwergängig (im Vergleich zum Rechten) .... sieht alles nach Gebrauchtware aus....

Der Bremshebel geht jetzt zurück... mit den Kratzern und dem Fett hätte ich ja noch Leben können aber wenn der etwas Schwergängig zurückschnappt wer weis wie alt der war... soviel Aufwand für einen 6,99 Artikel...

Da Brügelmann einen saulahmen Service hat (mit 4 Tagen sollte man locker Rechnen) geht er nun vor Rückmeldung des Services zurück... vielleicht wäre es Billiger für Brügelmann mir einfach einen neuen zu senden...


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. August 2012)

hier koennt Ihr Labertaschen aus dem Schnäppchenjaegerfred Euch gern austoben 

denn dank Euch ist der Schnäppchenjägerfred jetzt geloescht....DANKE


----------



## DHK (4. August 2012)

Wurde der Schnäppchenjägerthread jetzt gelöscht? Die Link dorthin funktionieren nicht mehr und ich finde ihn auch nicht mehr....

Vielen Dank 


... wolfplayer.. hab dein Edit zu spät gelesen..


----------



## peh (4. August 2012)

Das ist doch super. Alle Schnäppchen jetzt hier rein. Und wer Kundtun will, dass ihm die Laberei auf die Nerven geht, der kann das nun auch hier tun. Ist ja der Laberthread, und der ist tolerant auch gegenüber Anti-Laberer-Laberei.


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. August 2012)

warum hat dann den hier seit genau 1 Jahr keiner mehr genutzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




schoen fuer Dich, wenn Du es magst zig Seiten mit Gelaber zu durchstoebern um ein Schnaepchenlink zu sehen 

die Entscheidung des Mod's den Fred zu loeschen respektiere ich...so traurig wie es aber leider ist


----------



## Bench (4. August 2012)

Und warum hat ihn ein Mod gelöscht? Wohl weil einer der Anti-Laber-Fraktion (schaut Wolfplayer an) den Thread gemeldet hat 

Dann musst du halt jetzt mit dem Schnäppchenjager-Laberthread vorlieb nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (4. August 2012)

der schnäppchen thread is sicher nicht gelöscht, nur nicht abrufbar, bis der mod ihn aufgeräumt hat.

ist ne gängige option der foren softwares, man muss sich nicht gleich damit beschäftigen aber es fällt nicht noch mehr 'müll' an

schuld dürfte daran aber in der tat derjenige sein, der den melde button mit gegnerischen köpfen in wolfenstein 3d verwechselt, und hektisch nervöse fingerzuckungen hat


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. August 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Und warum hat ihn ein Mod gelöscht? Wohl weil einer der Anti-Laber-Fraktion (schaut Wolfplayer an) den Thread gemeldet hat
> 
> Dann musst du halt jetzt mit dem Schnäppchenjager-Laberthread vorlieb nehmen



kommst Du noch klar 
ich hatte nix gemeldet nur versucht nach ueber 1 Woche Laberpost's mitzuteilen, die Leute moegen es unterlassen...der Mod schrieb dort selbst, dass die Post's geloescht werden.
doch dies wurde ja trocken ignoriert von denen und nun hat der Mod kein Lust und hat kurzen Prozess gemacht


----------



## Bench (4. August 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> der schnäppchen thread is sicher nicht gelöscht, nur nicht abrufbar, bis der mod ihn aufgeräumt hat.
> 
> ist ne gängige option der foren softwares, man muss sich nicht gleich damit beschäftigen aber es fällt nicht noch mehr 'müll' an



in der vBulletin Forensoft wäre es für einen Mod simple easy, einfach einzelne Beiträge zu löschen. live und ohne Unterbrechung. Aber mal sehen, was uns die Zukunft beschert.

Wolfi, jup, ich komm noch klar 
Musst nicht alles so ernst sehen, das hier ist "nur" ein Forum


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. August 2012)

aber nicht wenn mich Jemand als kleine Petze hinstellt 

und Du warst nicht gemeinst sondern der Poster davor


----------



## s4shhh (4. August 2012)

Die Shimano Zee Bremse ist zu dem im Shop angezeigten Preis lieferbar...war gerade im Rose Biketown....kann man dort auch zu dem Preis kaufen.
Also wird die allen wohl auch so geliefert werden!


----------



## Markusso (5. August 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Das ist doch super. Alle Schnäppchen jetzt hier rein. Und wer Kundtun will, dass ihm die Laberei auf die Nerven geht, der kann das nun auch hier tun. Ist ja der Laberthread, und der ist tolerant auch gegenüber Anti-Laberer-Laberei.



Also dann los! Wo bleiben die Schnäppchen?

Das hier vielleicht?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Lynx-Suborbital-Flug-Mojave-W-uuml-ste/dp/B003GAJ87C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344152170&sr=8-1"]Lynx Suborbital-Flug: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## osbow (6. August 2012)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Die Shimano Zee Bremse ist zu dem im Shop angezeigten Preis lieferbar...war gerade im Rose Biketown....kann man dort auch zu dem Preis kaufen.
> Also wird die allen wohl auch so geliefert werden!



Und zack, Preis angehoben und nicht mehr lieferbar. Bin mal gespannt ob eine Auftragsbestätigung reinkommt.


----------



## .floe. (6. August 2012)

Ich hab auch noch nix bekommen...


----------



## Snap4x (6. August 2012)

Habe sie soeben bekommen 
Also die Bestättigung^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (6. August 2012)

ich habe noch nix bekommen von Rose ausser ueber den Eingang der Bestellung 
also weiter hoffen


----------



## Bench (6. August 2012)

> Guten Tag Herr  Bench,
> Ihr Paket mit der Nummer 467500XXXXXXX wurde soeben an folgende Adresse versandt:
> ...
> ...
> ...










looool, jetzt 117 und 120 

hmmm, mal nicht zu früh freuen, mal sehen was auf der Rechnung steht


----------



## Snap4x (6. August 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> looool, jetzt 117 und 120
> 
> hmmm, mal nicht zu früh freuen, mal sehen was auf der Rechnung steht



Das denk ich mir auch....


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. August 2012)

hatte gerade in meinem Kundenkonte auf Rose.de nachgeschaut und da steht bei meiner Bestellung 

Die Ware befindet sich in Vorbereitung für den Versand

also Daumen druecken fuer alle angesagt


----------



## Snap4x (6. August 2012)

Ich kann euch ja mal vorschwärmen wie toll meine ist 

Hab per DHL bestellt und hab schon die ID bekommen.
Habe diese also morgen in der Hand^^


----------



## fone (6. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (6. August 2012)

Markusso schrieb:


> Also dann los! Wo bleiben die Schnäppchen?


Es gibt bei Bruegelmann gerade einige interessante Red-Produkte zu guten Preisen:

www.bruegelmann.de/red-cycling-products.html


----------



## Bench (6. August 2012)

Der Schnäppchenjägerthread ist in bereinigter Form wieder da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035

für mich persönlich heißt das: nie wieder da rein schreiben, nur noch lesen.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=62237
kann mal jemand Bescheid geben, wenn es statt 
rot - weiss - silber
auch mal blau oder magenta 
fÃ¼r 75 â¬ gibt?


----------



## fone (6. August 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> für mich persönlich heißt das: nie wieder da rein schreiben, nur noch lesen.



mach ich auch so. 
dann schnappt einem wenigstens niemand die schnäppchen weg.
also lieber nix sagen...


----------



## Snap4x (6. August 2012)

Nein, voll falsch!
Erst bestellen, dann posten  Klappt zumindest bei Ebay!


----------



## Bench (6. August 2012)

Ich meinte damit, ich kommentiere keine Schnäppchen mehr.
Schnäppchen finde ich eh nicht, ich suche ja nicht danach. Dafür hab ich euch


----------



## Snap4x (6. August 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, ich kommentiere keine Schnäppchen mehr.
> Schnäppchen finde ich eh nicht, ich suche ja nicht danach. Dafür hab ich euch



Unterschreib! Ich stolper nur manchmal rüber^^


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. August 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, ich kommentiere keine Schnäppchen mehr.
> Schnäppchen finde ich eh nicht, ich suche ja nicht danach. Dafür hab ich euch



Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung 
ich hoffe dies haben nun noch mehr endlich kappiert nach der Aktion vom Mod..scheint ja einige doch aufgeschreckt zu haben...gut so 

besonders, da dieser Fred auch bereits seit ueber einem Jahr hier besteht, wo Jeder die "Schnaepchen" kommentieren darf


----------



## Bench (7. August 2012)

wenn dann die Anti-Laber-Fraktion aufhört, den Thread wegen Kleinigkeiten zu melden und sich damit ein Eigentor zu schießen, haben wir doch beide voneinander gelernt


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. August 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> wenn dann die Anti-Laber-Fraktion aufhört, den Thread wegen Kleinigkeiten zu melden und sich damit ein Eigentor zu schießen, haben wir doch beide voneinander gelernt



Du bist scheinbar zu dumm es zu begreifen...Niemand hatte den Fred gemeldet...der Mod tat seine Arbeit wie schon mehrmals zuvor um die OT Laberposts's zu loeschen...was er bis dato mehrmals ermahnt hatte und das er sie kommentarlos loeschen wuerde nur diesmal nahm er den Fred offline um dies in Ruhe zu machen und Euch einen Schuss vor den Bug zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (7. August 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Du bist scheinbar zu dumm es zu begreifen.


Sei Dir bitte sicher, dass das viele auch von Dir denken.


Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Euch einen Schuss vor den Bug zu geben


Quatsch. Niemand vermisst einen Thread, in dem sich tabellenartig ein Pseudo-Deal an den anderen reiht und in dem auf ein Posting ohne Link fünf lächerliche Blockwart-Postings folgen. Das hat mit zivilisierten Umgangsformen nix zu tun 

Die Brandstifter waren nicht die, die mal kurz eine Frage eingeworfen haben, sondern die, die dann aufgeschrien haben.


----------



## fone (7. August 2012)

wort


----------



## Bench (7. August 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Du bist scheinbar zu dumm es zu begreifen...Niemand hatte den Fred gemeldet...der Mod tat seine Arbeit wie schon mehrmals zuvor um die OT Laberposts's zu loeschen...was er bis dato mehrmals ermahnt hatte und das er sie kommentarlos loeschen wuerde nur diesmal nahm er den Fred offline um dies in Ruhe zu machen und Euch einen Schuss vor den Bug zu geben



als ehemaliger Mod in einem (allerdings sehr viel kleineren) vB Forum kann ich dir sagen, ein Mod greift niemals ein wenn nichts gemeldet wird, und schon garnicht hier, wo die Mods eh extrem viel durchgehen lassen.

Wegen deinen: "Du bist scheinbar zu dumm..." hätte ich dir 30 Tage Urlaub gegeben


----------



## 1000years (7. August 2012)

Gerade eine Mail von Rose bekommen - die Zee sei nicht lieferbar... schade.


----------



## hnx (7. August 2012)

1000years schrieb:


> Gerade eine Mail von Rose bekommen - die Zee sei nicht lieferbar... schade.



Laut Zee Thread versendet Rose die bestellten, aber nicht lieferbaren Bremsen ab Oktober wieder.


----------



## 1000years (7. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Laut Zee Thread versendet Rose die bestellten, aber nicht lieferbaren Bremsen ab Oktober wieder.



Hast Du einen Link? In meiner Mail steht, sie erstatten den etwaigen Betrag und es tut ihnen leid... sux!

â¬: Habs schon, bin blind.


----------



## Xah88 (7. August 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Du bist scheinbar zu dumm es zu begreifen...











Bench schrieb:


> Wegen deinen: "Du bist scheinbar zu dumm..." hätte ich dir 30 Tage Urlaub gegeben



Laberbacke


----------



## prof.66 (8. August 2012)

Also ich hab von Rose heute eine Versandbesätigung für die ZEE Bremse bekommen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. August 2012)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Also ich hab von Rose heute eine Versandbesätigung für die ZEE Bremse bekommen.



dito...mein Pakl ist laut DHL nun im LKW Richtung Bavaria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (8. August 2012)

So meine ist angekommen, Rechnungsbetrag passt auch. Glück gehabt ...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. August 2012)

So hab mir mal noch schnell ein Entlüftungskit und Öl geordert. Dann kann ich wenigstens ruhigen gewissens die Leitungen kürzen ohne in der Angst leben zu müssen das ich nicht fahren kann weil Luft im System ist ;-)
Meine Zee ist aufm Weg ins Zustellzentrum... *freu*


----------



## strangeandnice (10. August 2012)

Der bikemarkt füllt sich gerade mit Zee-Bremsen und 50% Aufpreis....zum Rose-Preis


----------



## log11 (10. August 2012)

Was ist von dem Bike hier zu halten?

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/trek-top-fuel-8-2011?___SID=U


----------



## hnx (10. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Was ist von dem Bike hier zu halten?
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/trek-top-fuel-8-2011?___SID=U



Nichts, da "*Gewicht:* ca. 23,6kg"



Ne, ist ja nur nen Tippfehler auf deren Seite. Ist schon ein gutes Radl, für den Preis sogar annehmbar.


----------



## log11 (10. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Nichts, da "*Gewicht:* ca. 23,6kg"
> 
> 
> 
> Ne, ist ja nur nen Tippfehler auf deren Seite. Ist schon ein gutes Radl, für den Preis sogar annehmbar.




Naja nen Leichtgewicht wirds nicht sein. Schätze so 12,5kg bei mittlerer Rahmenhöhe. Die Frage ist wie gut das Heck funktioniert. Der Rest ist ja Standardkost.Werds mir wohl morgen mal anschaun und dafür ab 90km fahren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (22. September 2012)

Hast Du das Trek gekauft? Es gibt inzwischen auch das 2012er mit mehr XT und Fox im Angebot: http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/Trek_Fuel_EX8/470-1-5110
Der Comp LRS hat gegenüber dem Elite LRS nur den Nachteil dass man die Nabe nicht umbauen kann.


----------



## Markusso (24. September 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Hast Du das Trek gekauft? Es gibt inzwischen auch das 2012er mit mehr XT und Fox im Angebot: http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/Trek_Fuel_EX8/470-1-5110
> Der Comp LRS hat gegenüber dem Elite LRS nur den Nachteil dass man die Nabe nicht umbauen kann.



Bestimmt interessanter, da dieses den Dämpfer mit der Kennlinienanpassung hat.


----------



## Da_Kid (26. September 2012)

Mal eine Frage, auch wenn ich mich als nicht so fachkundig damit oute.

Kann ich diesen Laufradsatz


bobons schrieb:


> Keine Ausreden mehr: Billiger kommt man nicht an einen (stabilen!?!) Laufradsatz: Novatec DH LRS Disc/Syncros DS32 -129 Euro
> 
> Gewicht dürfte überschlagen bei 2250 g liegen.


ohne Probleme ein meinem Rad nutzen? Es ist ein Cube LTD 4 anno 2001, siehe auch auf einem der Fotos in meiner Gelerie.

Oder gibt es da Sachen, die einfach nicht kompatibel sind? Vor allem wäre auch noch interessant, ob dieser Laufradsatz für ein Gewicht jenseits der 100kg geeignet ist.

Ich möchte Stück für Stück die Teile an meinem Bike austauschen und habe bereits bei CNC vor 2 Wochen bei den günstigen Avid-Bremsen zugeschlagen. Das wäre quasi der nächste Schritt.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## AnAx (26. September 2012)

was hast du denn vor mit deinem cube im endeffekt zu fahren?
du kannst den laufradsatz wohl schon mit schnellspannern vorn und hinten bekommen, das kostet hinten dann 20 und vorn 35 euro aufpreis, also werden aus 129 mal schnell 184,-â¬...und dann hast du einen ziemlich schweren und fÃ¼r ein eher CC- bzw. tourenlastiges hardtail Ã¼berdimensionierten laufradsatz.
wie breit sind denn die reifen, die du auf dein hardtail ziehen willst? breiter als 2,25" wahrscheinlich nicht, wÃ¼rde mich wundern, wenn in n 2001er-hardtail 2.4"-schlappen reinpassen...
fazit: das kannst du machen, ist aber unnÃ¶tig und imho eine themaverfehlung^^

schau mal lieber hier: dieser laufradsatz ist 500g leichter, es gibt im moment noch nen rcz-gutschein Ã¼ber 15%, damit wird er gÃ¼nstiger als 129,- (RCZ15CS, 122,59â¬, vk-frei) und da der laufradsatz fÃ¼r eher schwere fahrer ausgelegt ist, wird er an nem hardtail wohl genug reserven bieten...


----------



## bobons (26. September 2012)

Da_Kid schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, auch wenn ich mich als nicht so fachkundig damit oute.
> 
> Kann ich diesen Laufradsatz ohne Probleme ein meinem Rad nutzen? Es ist ein Cube LTD 4 anno 2001, siehe auch auf einem der Fotos in meiner Gelerie.
> 
> Oder gibt es da Sachen, die einfach nicht kompatibel sind? Vor allem wÃ¤re auch noch interessant, ob dieser Laufradsatz fÃ¼r ein Gewicht jenseits der 100kg geeignet ist.



Hi, das mit dem Gewicht kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber: Wenn immer noch die originale 	Rock Shox Judy XC an Deinem Rad ist, passt er nicht. Wenn Du inzwischen eine Gabel mit 20 mm-Achse hast dann passt es

Aber: es gibt ja die Optionen: Schnellspanner-Version hinten +20 â¬, Schnellspanner-Version (die brauchst Du) vorne +35 â¬.

Dann ist er zwar immer noch rel. gÃ¼nstig, aber Du ihn wirklich brauchst bezweifle ich: 
- ist bei Deinem Rahmen  fÃ¼r normale XC/leichte Trails Ã¼berdimensioniert
- Du brauchst fÃ¼r ein hohes Gewicht nicht zwingend einen schweren LRS
- Die Judy und der Rahmen dÃ¼rften nicht mehr als 55 mm-Reifen zuverlÃ¤ssig aufnehmen, Da hast Du von der groÃen Maulweite nicht den riesigen Vorteil, zumal Du rel. hohe DrÃ¼cke fahren wirst.

...   @AnAx hat ja schon die "Arbeit" abgenommen. 

PS: der Syncros-LRS geht wahrscheinlich eher Richtung 2300 g - ich habe mit den schwarzen eloxierten Felgen gerechnet statt den weissen Gepulverten!


----------



## Da_Kid (26. September 2012)

Danke dir schon mal für die Einschätzung, AnAx.

Mir geht es in erster Linie um die Stabilität bei meinem Gewicht ~115kg. Da spielt für mich, das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Die Kraft in den Beinen hab ich später auch noch, wenn sich das Gewicht nach unten bewegt. 

Ich schließe auch nicht aus, dass sogar der Rahmen auch getauscht wird. Ich bin bei CUBE ja eh schon über dem Limit.

Aktuell bin ich vermehrt im Bereich CC und Touren unterwegs, möchte aber auf jeden Fall abwärts auch eine andere Liniewahl zur Verfügung haben, wenn ich mich von meinen Tourenbegleitern trenne. Daher lege ich auf das Gewicht nicht so viel Wert, sondern eben Stabilität.

Für die Alternative danke ich dir natürlich auch, wenn ich mal in Betracht ziehen.

  @bobons: Auch dir ein Dankeschön. Ja, aktuell ist die Gabel noch verbaut. Das ist wohl das nächste Teil, was auf meiner Liste für einen Tausch ansteht, und das dann im Zusammenspiel evtl mit einem neuen Rahmen. Ich könnte dann quasi beim Neukauf einer Gabel darauf achten, dass die Steckahcsen passen.

Aber ich sehe schon, dass ihr tendeziell in die gleiche Richtung geht mit euren Meinungen und Aussagen. Das ist genau, was ich suche.

Ich habe aktuell ein oder mehrere Augen auf verschiedene Rahmen geworfen, die tendziell eher in die Richtung AM/Freeride Hardtail gehen (inspiriert durch die entsprechenden Threads im Galerie-Bereich). Würde sich da dann das Bild bzgl des Laufradsatzes änern? Ich habe bei CNC wegen des Fahrergewichts angefragt.


----------



## machero (26. September 2012)

http://www.velokontor.de/Komponenten-MTB/Laufraeder/Mavic/Mavic-Crossride-Disc-2013.html  ....gut, günstig und mit Schnellspannern (139,- Euro)


----------



## Da_Kid (26. September 2012)

Auch dir ein Danke für den Alternativ-Vorschlag.


----------



## AnAx (26. September 2012)

Da_Kid schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell ein oder mehrere Augen auf verschiedene Rahmen geworfen, die tendziell eher in die Richtung AM/Freeride Hardtail gehen (inspiriert durch die entsprechenden Threads im Galerie-Bereich). Würde sich da dann das Bild bzgl des Laufradsatzes änern? Ich habe bei CNC wegen des Fahrergewichts angefragt.



 @bobons
danke fürs sekundieren 

 @Da_Kid
bei einem am-/fr-hardtail sieht das ganze natürlich anders aus. da ist so ein laufradsatz bei entsprechendem fahrergewicht und einsatz durchaus empfehlenswert...
ABER: evtl solltest du dir doch zuerst überlegen welche gabel und welchen rahmen du nehmen willst. sonst hast du den laufradsatz mit vr 20mm steckachse und hr schnellspanner und legst dann nochmal geld drauf, weil du entweder ne gabel passend brauchst oder doch noch andere adapter für die nabe dazukaufen musst...


----------



## Da_Kid (26. September 2012)

Ok, alles klar. 

Dann werde ich mal schauen, welcher Rahmen es werden wird, und dann eine entsprechend passende Gabel.

Für den jetzigen Rahmen habe ich ja noch Alternativen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord-raiden (26. September 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Keine Ausreden mehr: Billiger kommt man nicht an einen (stabilen!?!) Laufradsatz: Novatec DH LRS Disc/Syncros DS32 -129 Euro
> 
> Gewicht dürfte überschlagen bei 2300 g liegen.



Hallo,
habe momentan einen Mavic Crossline Laufradsatz mit Steckachse an meinem Cheetah Mountain Spirit. Da passen 2.4 Reifen aber nur bedingt rein.
Würde sich die Anschaffung dieses LRS lohnen oder sind die eher nicht zu empfehlen?
Wie würde es damit denn mit Tubeless aussehen?


----------



## bobons (26. September 2012)

Der Syncros/Novatec-LRS ist insofern ein Schnäppchen, als die Felgen alleine schon so viel kosten. Wie die Einspeichqualität ist... keine Ahnung!
Wenn ich persönlich einen brauchen würde und DH/FR im Sinn hätte, würde ich den LRS für den Preis kaufen. Speichenspannung und Rundlauf prüft man sowieso selbst nochmal, spätestens nach 50 km. 

Ich behaupte mal, Tubeless geht prinzipiell immer - Nur auf den Aufwand und die Reifen kommt es an!



> I've run many rims tubeless (including Mavic 729) with either NoTubes rim tape or just duct tape over the spoke holes. My current favorite is the Syncros DS32. Nice balance of width, weight, and strength. Just be aware that the supplied ERD is wrong. Get spokes 2mm shorter than a calculator will tell you when using Syncros' ERD.



Quelle: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241324&p=3617364&viewfull=1#post3617364


----------



## lord-raiden (26. September 2012)

Ich fahre halt AM und Enduro. Die Laufeigenschaften der Mavic finde ich gut, aber mich stört dass die 2.4er Reifen nicht richtig passen. Ich wollte halt nur keinen Rückschritt, sollte ich mich für den Kauf entscheiden...
Schwierig schwierig
Weiß einer wie schwer die  Novatec DH LRS Disc/Syncros DS32 sind?
Die Mavics sollen zusammen 2055 g betragen.


----------



## SLXDriver (7. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9947627&postcount=5041

Ich Frage nochmal hier


----------



## bobons (7. Oktober 2012)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9947627&postcount=5041
> 
> Ich Frage nochmal hier



Frag doch einfach wiggle, ich würde denken es sind immer SS-Achsen, wenn nichts dransteht. Dann hilft das?
Für vorne steht dran, dass die XC-Versionen mit SS und 15 mm-Umbaukit geliefert werden - das könnte darauf schliessen lassen dass die "DH"-Versionen mit 20 mm geliefert werden?
Die Wahrheit weiss nur der Verkäufer!


----------



## machero (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage zu den Shops von Internetstores AG (Bikeunit, Brüggelmann, Fahrrad.de etc.)

Kann das sein das in allen Shops komplett dasselbe gelistet ist ? Und auch die Preise immer gleich? Oder gibts da ausser dem Layout irgendwelche Unterschiede ?


----------



## TonySoprano (15. Oktober 2012)

alles ein Laden, komischerweise sind Preise oft sehr unterschiedlich, ist mir zumindest so aufgefallen


----------



## machero (15. Oktober 2012)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> alles ein Laden, komischerweise sind Preise oft sehr unterschiedlich



echt? na das is ja voll nervig. dann ignorier ich den laden einfach mal komplett


----------



## .floe. (15. Oktober 2012)

BikeUnit, Fahrrad.de und Bruegelmann gehÃ¶ren zu Internetstores. Alle LÃ¤den agieren aber unabhÃ¤ngig und kÃ¶nnen die Preise selbst gestalten. Manchmal verwirrend, aber egal. In allen Shops findet man preislich gnadenlos Ã¼berzogene Artikel, aber auch das ein oder andere SchnÃ¤ppchen. Kucken lohnt sich. Bei Bruegelmann sind beispielsweise immer wieder Schaltungskomponenten sehr gÃ¼nstig. Die 810er Saint Scheibenbremsen gabs mal mit Geschick und Gutscheinen (Produktbewertung, damals noch 10â¬ wert) fÃ¼r unter 250â¬ ohne Scheiben. War der billigste Preis im Netz. Bei BikeUnit sind desÃ¶fteren Klamotten, Helme und RucksÃ¤cke stark reduziert. Bisher fand ich den Service immer gut und unkompliziert, Versand ging auch immer schnell. Mit fahrrad.de hab ich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (15. Oktober 2012)

Habe mein Felt damals von Fahrrad.de geholt....war nen mega Schnapper für 1200.
Kann auch nichts negatives sagen!


----------



## Kreuzrad (15. Oktober 2012)

Man konnte damals die verschiedenen Stores bewerten (Online-Portale) und bekam dafÃ¼r einen 20â¬ Gutscheine ohne MBW. Konnte man natÃ¼rlich en masse "generieren" und durch die geringen Versandkosten gab es gute Preise.
Habe heute noch einige DuraAce/XTR Ketten fÃ¼r 4â¬~ auf Lager  Hatte irgendwann "alles" - habe sogar die ganz normalen T-Shirts gekauft, weil die Gutscheine ja nicht verfallen sollten.

Avid Digit 7 Vorne + Hinten + SpeedDial Hebelpaar = 12â¬
GÃ¼nstiger noch nie gesehen und vermutlich gibt es sowas auch nie wieder.

Ansonsten war Versand und Abwicklung immer gut.


----------



## mikefize (16. Oktober 2012)

Meine Erfahrung ist auch: Recht teuer, aber wenn man das Zeug fix braucht, dann sind Brügelmann und Fahrrad.de wirklich klasse, in 99% der Fälle ist das Zeug (sofern lagernd) am nächsten Tag da, wenn man vor 16.00 Uhr bestellt.


----------



## martinos (17. Oktober 2012)

mikefize schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist auch: Recht teuer, aber wenn man das Zeug fix braucht, dann sind Brügelmann und Fahrrad.de wirklich klasse, in 99% der Fälle ist das Zeug (sofern lagernd) am nächsten Tag da, wenn man vor 16.00 Uhr bestellt.


 
ich hab dort schon öfters was gekauft, u.a. das legendäre Reverb-Sattelstützenschnäppchen. Ich kann beide Läden durchaus empfehlen. Klar, Preise muss man vergleichen - manchmal kostet der gleiche Artikel bei fahrrad.de, bikeunit und brueggelmann total unterschiedlich viel.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (4. November 2012)

Nachdem gestern bereits Bestell- und Zahlungsbestätigung usw. gekommen ist, kam heute folgende Mail



> Hallo _xx_,
> wir haben echt alles versucht. Aber leider haben wir gerade erfahren, dass einer oder mehrere Artikel Deiner Bestellung bei keinem unserer Lieferanten mehr vorrätig ist.
> 
> Um diese(n) Artikel geht es:
> ...



Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## Harvester (4. November 2012)

jepp
So kann man es auch nennen, wenn man merkt das ein Fehler passiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (7. November 2012)

hatte jemand die X.O Trigger bei rose bestellt und welche bekommen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10024970&postcount=5127

Mir haben sie nur den rechten Trigger geschickt, natürlich zum Preis für das Set ://


----------



## redVellocet (7. November 2012)

Weiß einer, wei lange man bei BMO auf ne Retourenrückzahlung warten muss?
Ich habe vor 2 oder 3 Wochen die Mail bekommen, dass meine Retour bearbeitet worden ist und von der Kohle fehlt bisher noch jede Spur (wann genau es war, weiß ich nicht mehr, da ich die Mail bereits gelöscht habe)...


----------



## Porta-Mike (8. November 2012)

moin!

den artikel, den ich bei bmo bestellt hatte, konnte bis heute wegen lieferschwierigkeiten des produzenten nicht gelifert werden. ich habe vor 4 wochen bestellt, heute morgen um 10 uhr storniert und um 12 uhr war das geld wieder zurück auf meinem paypalkonto.

gruß

michael


----------



## Pinstripe (8. November 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> ---
> gÃ¼nstiger Syncros Laufradsatz mit Novtec Naben fÃ¼r DH / FR / EN mit Steckachsen
> 
> ab 139â¬
> ...



Die LaufrÃ¤der waren ja schon mal im SchnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤ger-Thread. Hat mittlerweile jemand Erfahrungen und kann sich mal zu der QualitÃ¤t der LaufrÃ¤der Ã¤uÃern?


----------



## krysheri (27. November 2012)

maxpowers schrieb:


> hat das mal jemand versucht?





shurikn schrieb:


> Ich, heute kam die Rechnung OHNE Socken... Bin  jetzt am überlegen ob ich zahle, denn von Socken steht auf der Rechnung  NIX.


Klappt einwandfrei. Da kommt ne Rechnung per Brief u. die Socken per Paket.


----------



## .floe. (27. November 2012)

Hat einer dieses Deal-Angebot mit der GoPro ausprobiert, welches heute früh im Schnäppchenthread gepostet wurde?


----------



## Adam1987 (27. November 2012)

Ich hab heute morgen zugeschlagen. Mir war ne ActionCam immer zu teuer aber für den Preis dachte ich mir "jetzt oder nie". Das ganze funktioniert so: Du registrierst dich und wenn du dich für den Deal entscheidest hast du 33sec. zeit zuzuschlagen. Der Preis ist ab 139,90, mir wurden 140,62 vorgeschlagen. Ich weiß nicht wie weit die Preise dort hochgehen können.

Ist zwar "nur" die Hero1 aber ich glaub für den Preis kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## .floe. (27. November 2012)

Ok, danke!


----------



## K3RMIT (29. November 2012)

ettan schrieb:


> Poar RCX5 Tour de France edition incl. G5 GPS Sensor 299 Euro
> 
> -Tagesangebot- bei H&S
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a72061/rcx5-tour-de-france-premium-edition.html




Spinnst, also jetzt überleg ich so langsam doch mir das Teil zu holen  Leider nur gelb die TDF Edition 
Und die fehlende Höhenmeter angabe stinkt mir schon, hat evtl jmd das Ding und ist zufrieden?


----------



## shurikn (30. November 2012)

krysheri schrieb:


> Klappt einwandfrei. Da kommt ne Rechnung per Brief u. die Socken per Paket.




Und wieviel später kommen die Socken? Meine Zweifel steigen mit jedem Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krysheri (30. November 2012)

shurikn schrieb:


> Und wieviel später kommen die Socken? Meine Zweifel steigen mit jedem Tag...


Meine Socken kamen per DHL am gleichen Tag wie die Rechnung per Post.


----------



## Markusso (1. Dezember 2012)

Hat jmd. zufällig nen 10% Gutschein für Bruegelmann über? Thx!


----------



## Xah88 (1. Dezember 2012)

leider nein, aber 5  sind immer per newsletter drin...ansonsten könnte ich dir noch einen 10  mit 100  mbw erzeugen, wenn ich den shop schnell bewerte...


----------



## Markusso (2. Dezember 2012)

Hab meinen Geburtstag geändert, dann kommt der 10%-GS... 
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## austriacarp (2. Dezember 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Adam1987 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hat noch wer die GoPro von dealclub.de bestellt und schon was von denen gehört ?

Ich glaub ich werd da morgen mal durchrufen...


----------



## machero (6. Dezember 2012)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Bei Jehlebikes einen 100  Einkaufsschein für 60  nur HEUTE
> 
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-de-geschenkkarte-gutschein-coupon-rabatt-100euro.html



Kann das sein das Jehlebikes einfach mal völlig überteuert ist ?
Zumindest bei Klamotten und Werkzeug zahlt man ja trotz Gutschein noch mehr als anderswo 

Fail!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Dezember 2012)

So ein Mist...ich wollte mir das Garmin Oregon 450 bei Amazon für 199 kaufen und habs verschwitzt. Weiss noch jemand einen günstigen Preis mit link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (6. Dezember 2012)

machero schrieb:


> Kann das sein das Jehlebikes einfach mal völlig überteuert ist ?
> Zumindest bei Klamotten und Werkzeug zahlt man ja trotz Gutschein noch mehr als anderswo
> 
> Fail!



Hab den Gutschein gerade bestellt. Trifft sich gut, habe lange auf gute Angebote für Renthals Fatbar und Kettenblatt gewartet. Mit Gutschein und dank Sofort-Überweisung jetzt für beides zusammen ca 76 plus Versand 

Wer sucht, der findet!


----------



## osbow (6. Dezember 2012)

Mein Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau für 60 Euro ist auch relativ günstig.


----------



## Bergsieger (7. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hat hier schon jemand eine carbonrahmen von rcz in raw bekommen und kann was zur oberfläche sagen?



Hat der Nikolaus gestern gebracht. 
Ist roh, also unlackiert. 

An der Verarbeitung ist nichts zu beanstanden.

Nach einmal polieren mit Lackreiniger sieht er auch nach "Plastik" aus.


----------



## .floe. (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier stand Müll.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Bergsieger (8. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> also ist die oberfläche durchgehend glatt und es sind auch keine löcher o.ä. drin, oder wie?



Nur ein kleines Löchlein, ansonsten glatt. 

Wiegt lt. Küchenwaage exakt 1200 gr ohne Schaltauge. 

Schaltauge, Sattelstützenklemme und Clips für Bremsleitungsbefestigung sind mitgeliefert worden. 







Bild "img_0365j8un4.jpg" anzeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (8. Dezember 2012)

Bergsieger schrieb:


> Nur ein kleines Löchlein, ansonsten glatt.
> 
> Wiegt lt. Küchenwaage exakt 1200 gr ohne Schaltauge.
> 
> ...


Lackierst du den Rahmen oder lässt du den roh?


----------



## Bergsieger (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde den Rahmen lackieren.


----------



## ms303 (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hat einer von Euch 'ne Ahnung, ob die was taugen?

http://www.titus.de/de_DE/Skateboard/Detail/Protektoren%20%7C%20Helme/Knieschoner/225367/Bike.html?zanpid=1725534079937811459

Gut ist das Angebot ja..

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## wyrd (14. Januar 2013)

Servus,

ich hab die seit vielen Jahren und finde sie sehr gut. Durch die "Strapse" für die Oberschenkel verrutschen sie nicht, sieht man auf dem Bild beim Titus leider nicht, google mal danach. Nach ein paar Minuten vergisst man, dass man sie anhat. Überlege auch, ob ich mir einen Satz als Reserve holen soll...

Hat hier vielleicht jemand einen CRC Gutschein übrig?


----------



## ms303 (14. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Aber selbst wenn sie grottenschlecht gewesen wären, dann hätte ich Pech jetzt gehabt, denn mittlerweile habe ich sie vorsichtshalber bestellt.

Aber so kann ich ja dann beruhigt schlafen gehen... 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch gute und günstige Ellenbogenschoner...


----------



## wyrd (15. Januar 2013)

Hab sie mir jetzt auch nochmal bestellt. Immer dieser Gruppenzwang...


----------



## ms303 (15. Januar 2013)

Gern geschehen...


----------



## wyrd (15. Januar 2013)

Die ebensfalls reduzierten beim Titus hast du aber gesehen oder? Die hab ich nämlich auch schon länger und finde sie auch ganz brauchbar...

http://www.titus.de/de_DE/Skateboard/Detail/Protektoren+|+Helme/Ellbogenschoner/225432/Bike.html


----------



## ms303 (15. Januar 2013)

Mist, war gestern schon spät... 

Wieder  3,95 für´n Sack (Versandkosten)...


----------



## ale2812 (15. Januar 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat einer von Euch 'ne Ahnung, ob die was taugen?
> 
> ...



fahre die jetzt seit 6 jahren und jetzt hab ich seit nen paar wochen ein loch im strumpf  
super tragekomfort und schutz. keine wundenstellen nach stunden. strumpf nervt zwar, aber ist für den komfort positiv und verruscht bei mir auch fast garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p-p (15. Januar 2013)

danke für den Tipp mit den schonern! gleich für nen Kumpel mitbestellt und dazu noch einen lacebelt für 2 Euro damit ich mir die Versandkosten spar.
wenn ihr übrigens bei Google nach Gutschein und titus sucht gibt's nochmal 10%


----------



## wyrd (15. Januar 2013)

Bzw. einfach den Newsletter abonnieren für -5 Euro.


----------



## ms303 (15. Januar 2013)

Bei den Knieschonern habe ich mal ganz selbstbewusst die L/XL-Variante bestellt.

Bin 1,86, nicht sonderlich trainiert, habe aber von Haus aus nicht unbedingt Storchenbeine.

Sollte also passen.

Aber bei den Ellenbogenschonern bin ich mir absolut unschlüssig, welche Größe da richtig ist.

Habe leider kein Maßband zur Verfügung, habe aber einen Faden genommen und den dann gemessen. 

Und da liege ich schon zwischen  den Werten der Größe M und L bzw. es würde knapp bei M, wenn ich mich nicht total vermessen habe. 

Also, wie gesagt:

Ich bin nicht gerade sehr sportlich gebaut, eher der Büromensch, der jetzt gerade das biken anfängt und ich hab echt nicht gerade dicke Arme.

Und die Dinger sollten ja wohl eher straff sitzen, oder?

Kann ich mich so dermaßen vermessen haben?

Welche Größe habt Ihr denn so?

Und wo ich gerade dabei bin zu Fragen (sorry für's OT...):

Von der Optik stehe ich irgendwie total auf Dirt/BMX-Schalen statt einem normalen MTB-Helm (habe selbst zur Zeit einen Alpina D'Alto).

Also so etwas hier:

http://www.titus.de/de_DE/Skateboard/Detail/Protektoren+%7C+Helme/Helme/225586/Skate-BMX-Solid-Colors.html

Normaler Helm ist mir irgendwie zu langweilig...

Geht das auf einem MTB, oder ist das ein No-Go?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Antworten.


----------



## wyrd (15. Januar 2013)

Klar geht das, ich hab den Fox Transition, ist etwas besser belüftet und sieht ähnlich aus.

Bei den TSG Schonern habe ich jeweils L/XL bei 1,78 m Größe und relativ normalem Körperbau - die Ellenbogenschoner sind mir aber schon eher groß...


----------



## ms303 (15. Januar 2013)

Im Ernst ?

Ich liege bei den Ellenbogenschonern laut Größentabelle bei Titus zwischen M und L... 

Und Deinen Helm werde ich mir mal ansehen...


----------



## wyrd (15. Januar 2013)

Ja im Ernst - das ist auch keine Raketenwissenschaft. Wenn du komplett untrainierte Arme hast nimm die M, sonst L. Ich hatte damals den Vorteil, dass bis auf L/XL alle Größen ausverkauft waren - hat die Entscheidung vereinfacht 

E: Wir reden schon beide von den "Bike" Schonern? Die gibts doch eh nur noch in L/XL...


----------



## damage0099 (16. Januar 2013)

bestelle mir auch grad 
Nur habe ich Unterarmumfang = 34cm
Tabelle geht nur bis 28-29, passen die dann überhaupt noch, bzw. ist da noch "Luft" bei euch, daß noch etwas "dicker" gehen würde?


----------



## ms303 (16. Januar 2013)

wyrd schrieb:


> E: Wir reden schon beide von den "Bike" Schonern? Die gibts doch eh nur noch in L/XL...



Nee, scheinbar nicht...

Habe die hier bestellt:

http://www.titus.de/de_DE/Skateboard/Detail/Protektoren+%7C+Helme/Ellbogenschoner/225445/Professional.html

Und die gibt's halt nur in S, M und L...

War das ein Fehler?

Fahre aber ja kein Downhill.

Wie gesagt, ich habe ein AM und bin Anfänger...

Die sollten es also tun... Oder?

Zur Not könnte ich ja noch die von Dir verlinkten bestellen, muss ja eh was zurück schicken.

Übrigens:

Die Knieschoner in L/XL passen gut. 

Nur das Gummi oben am Strumpf sitzt schon sehr straff.

Aber das sollte sich noch etwas geben, oder?


----------



## wyrd (16. Januar 2013)

Ob das ein Fehler war musst du entscheiden. Ich finde den Unterarmschutz auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.

Der Gummibund gibt nach ein paar mal Tragen nach und dann sitzen die Knieschoner wirklich sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (17. Januar 2013)

Dann warte ich mal die morgige Lieferung ab.

Und wenn L/XL passt, dann werde ich mir wohl auch noch die von Dir verlinkten Ellenbogenschoner bestellen.

Der Preis ist ja in Ordnung. 

Da kann man ja nix falsch machen...


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2013)

So,
Lieferung auch schon erhalten.

Knieschoner-Strumpf in XL kriege ich nicht über die Oberschenkel :-(

Wade paßt.

Ob sich das Teil noch soviel weitet...???

Die Knie-Schale spürte ich schon etwas " scheuern " eben auf dem Hometrainer.
Da sitzen meine 661 deutlich besser.

Ellbogenschoner sitzen auch seehr stramm.
Oberarm wird sehr stark abgeschnürt, Unterarm-Klett hält noch auf dem letzten cm.
Am Gelenk gehts wieder gut.

Wie weit haben sich die Bündchen bei euch noch geweitet?
Eher viel oder eher wenig?

Bin noch am überlegen, sie zurückzuschicken oder es mit ihnen zu versuchen.


----------



## wyrd (17. Januar 2013)

Klingt mir nicht danach als würdest du damit glücklich werden...


----------



## ms303 (17. Januar 2013)

Meine Ellenbogenschoner sind natürlich auch schon da.

Beide würden gehen... Kann mich gerade nicht wirklich entscheiden.

Hab schon x-mal hin und her gewechselt... 

Die in M sitzen erwartungsgemäß straff, aber nicht unangenehm.

Die Klett-Einstellbändchen bleiben auch im vorgesehenen Einstellbereich.

Die in L kann ich leichter überziehen, sie schlabbern auch nicht, sitzen echt bequem, aber das Klett-Einstellbänchen ist bereits am "Anschlag" bzw. um richtig straff zu stellen, lappen sie über bzw. ich müsste sie so weit ziehen, dass sie nicht mehr halten würden.

Fazit für L:

Fühlen sich wirklich auch O.K. an.

Die Frage ist letztendlich, inwieweit sich die Dinger noch dehnen bzw. ausleiern.

Wenn sie sich stark dehnen, dann ist für mich wohl Größe M die bessere Wahl.

Vielleicht kannst Du (wyrd) dazu noch etwas sagen, da Du die Dinger ja schon länger besitzt.

Nichts destro trotz werde ich die Schoner mit Unterarmschutz wohl noch bestellen, egal wie ich mich entscheiden werde.

Weil günstiger geht´s wohl gerade nicht, und die Dinger machen von der Verarbeitung etc. wirklich einen guten Eindruck...


----------



## wyrd (17. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab nur die mit Unterarmschutz, sehen auch minimal anders aus als die aktuell angebotenen. Zu denen kann ich dir aber nicht viel sagen, waren bei mir von Anfang an sehr luftig und sind es bis heute immernoch. Muss sie hin und wieder bissl hochziehen, stört mich aber nicht. Zumal die damals nur nen Zehner gekostet haben.


----------



## ms303 (17. Januar 2013)

Aber sitzen sie noch wie am ersten Tag?

Oder würdest Du sagen, Du musst sie jetzt wesentlich öfter hochziehen, als am Anfang?

Das meine ich... Wie stark leiern die aus (oder eben nicht...)?

Edit: Für ´nen Zehner? Das nenne ich mal einen Schnapper...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wyrd (18. Januar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach kein Unterschied zu anfangs. Aber wie gesagt, sie waren von Anfang an recht locker, klar dass da nicht mehr viel passiert bzw man es nicht merkt.

Was ich aus deinem Text so rauslese rate ich dir eher zu M, sofern sie nicht unangenehm eng sitzen.


Edit: So, hab meine Knieschoner heute auch bekommen und konnte vergleichen. Der Gummibund ganz oben bzw. eigentlich der komplette Strumpf sitzt schon viel straffer als bei den alten, insofern dehnt sich das wohl schon noch ein gutes Stück...


----------



## mikefize (24. Januar 2013)

Super Sache mit dem neuen Thread, ich hoffe das funktioniert jetzt auch. Ich habe mal ein Abo gewagt, mal sehen wann ich es bereue...


----------



## Xah88 (24. Januar 2013)

Super, endlich mal ein deutliches Statement eines Mods...hoffentlich wird es besser


----------



## wyrd (24. Januar 2013)

Spätestens auf Seite 2 ist wieder alles beim Alten, weil die Leute den Eingangspost nicht gelesen haben.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2013)

wenn man sich schon die mühe machen will, den thread aufmerksam zu moderieren und die angebote nach nur 30 (!) tagen wieder vorhat zu löschen, kann man auch mal eben den link testen, ob das angebot wirklich noch existiert. 
manche sachen bleiben eine ganze zeit lang zu den geposteten konditionen bestellbar, und man sucht ab und zu noch nach alten angeboten oder einfach dem shop, wo es erhältlich war. 
die meisten interessenten werden den thread eh abonnieren und immer nur die letzten angebote lesen. von daher ist egal, wie lang der thread wird und die alten links sollten imho stehen bleiben.


----------



## veraono (24. Januar 2013)

Wenn insgesamt das Gelaber reduziert wird wäre das nicht schlecht aber ansonsten war der Thread nicht schlecht. 

Ich fand kurze Hinweise im Thread alá Produkt hatte ich schonmal taugt leider nix ... eher hilfreich und wichtig weil sich hinter so manchem vermeindlichem Schnäppchen einfach Schrott versteckte. 
Und die Pseudopolizisten sind meistens störender als kurze Kommentare zum Produkt.
Im Übrigen fand ich auch Hinweise zu Gutscheinaktionen und Angebote, zu denen es u.U. nicht direkt einen Link gab, oft ganz gut. 
Die Löschung nach 30 Tagen halte ich auch eher für Fleißarbeit für den Moderator und nur bedingt sinnvoll aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen wie sichs so entwickelt.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. Januar 2013)

Meine Shimano Saint M810 Bremse von Rose wurde heute versendet!


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. Januar 2013)

Aus dem neuen Schnäppchenthrtead:



Torsten schrieb:


> *Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!*
> 
> Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...
> 
> ...



Bitte noch ergänzen, dass Links zu Schnäppchen von GEWERBLICHEN HÄNDLERN im Bikemarkt nicht erlaubt sind (damit nicht wie bisher weiter (in meinen Augen) grundlose Verwarnungen dafür vergeben werden...).

Ansonsten danke an dieser Stelle an alle die Schnäppchen posten...


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2013)

veraono schrieb:


> Wenn insgesamt das Gelaber reduziert wird wäre das nicht schlecht aber ansonsten war der Thread nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich fand kurze Hinweise im Thread alá Produkt hatte ich schonmal taugt leider nix ... eher hilfreich und wichtig weil sich hinter so manchem vermeindlichem Schnäppchen einfach Schrott versteckte.
> Und die Pseudopolizisten sind meistens störender als kurze Kommentare zum Produkt.
> ...




+1

man traut sich dann ja kaum noch, einen hinweis zum produkt zu geben, zb "fällt klein aus" oder "wenig fett im lager" etc.





nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Meine Shimano Saint M810 Bremse von Rose wurde heute versendet!



hatte heute meine slx kurbel für 49 eu im kasten. 
und noch besser - die letzten beiden 203er shimano smrt75 bremsscheiben (alte ausführung, die mit den löchern) für nur 11,50 das stück


----------



## mikefize (24. Januar 2013)

Es ist doch kein Problem diese Hinweise in den Thread hier auszulagern oder?

Denn ein "sauberer" Schnäppchenjägerthread hat den großen Vorteil, dass man ihn einfach abonnieren kann und nicht bei jedem Hinweis ne Benachrichtigung bekommt, sondern nur bei nem Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (25. Januar 2013)

lächerlich und überflüssig


----------



## Felger (25. Januar 2013)

war vorher doch ok


----------



## Rad-ab (25. Januar 2013)

Halte diese strikte Regelung auch für übertrieben,
ich fand das es vorher sehr gut funktioniert hat.

Und befürchte, dass jetzt deutlich weniger Schnäppchen gepostet werden...


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2013)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Und befürchte, dass jetzt deutlich weniger Schnäppchen gepostet werden...


 
Davon kannst du ausgehen!

Die neuen Regeln sind absolute Schei$$e


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2013)

wir können doch einfach hier die schnäppchen posten? so ganz ohne regeln... hach, ich fühl mich gleich wie ein revoluzzer 

so und jetzt mal den neuen thread angucken... edit: aha, wird sterben.


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Januar 2013)

Zur Not halt einfach einen neuen Thread aufmachen und die Regeln individuell festlegen, wem es dann nicht passt, muss halt nicht machen.

ich persönlich fand es mit wenigen sinnvollen Kommentaren besser.


----------



## xylnx (25. Januar 2013)

mal so zum denkanstoÃ...

1. gestern war erst wieder n kandidat, der meinte, er mÃ¼sse fÃ¼r seinen sponsor sachen posten (hier eine kette, die 4â¬ Ã¼ber einen guten kurs lag)... wenn dann welchen denken, es steht im thread, wird es wohl so sein und kaufen zum bescheidenen preis... 
2. oder, wenn seitenlang keine angeboten kommen, weil alle meinen, ihre wartezeit der versandbestÃ¤tigung mitteilen zu mÃ¼ssen...
3. wen interessiert es, ob ein teil geliefert wurde oder nicht??? das hat mit dem thema ja nichts zu tun...
4. kÃ¶nnte ich das ewig weiter mit bsp fÃ¼llen...

so ganz ohne regeln ist echt bescheiden... ich finde es gut so!!!


----------



## DeathProof (25. Januar 2013)

Sorry, 

war der falsche Thread.


----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,
ich hoffe auch, dass es besser wird, das seitenlange blabla ist einfach nur nervig. Insofern hoffe ich, dass die von xylnx genannten 1.-4. wegfallen, aber die, die es betrifft, lesen den ersten Post eh nie durch.

Hoffe auf einen Mod mit starken Nerven 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xraycer (25. Januar 2013)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei HiBike gibt es ab heute bis zum 01.02.13 nochmals 30% Rabatt auf alle bereits reduzierten Sachen.
> Vielleicht ist ja was für jemanden dabei, bitte beachten das wohl nur 1 Person den einlösen kann - also der schnellste macht das Rennen.
> ...


 
Der Code scheint allgemein gültig zu sein, da ich im Newsletter den gleichen Code bekommen habe.

cu


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2013)

xylnx schrieb:


> mal so zum denkanstoÃ...
> 
> 1. gestern war erst wieder n kandidat, der meinte, er mÃ¼sse fÃ¼r seinen sponsor sachen posten (hier eine kette, die 4â¬ Ã¼ber einen guten kurs lag)... wenn dann welchen denken, es steht im thread, wird es wohl so sein und kaufen zum bescheidenen preis...
> 2. oder, wenn seitenlang keine angeboten kommen, weil alle meinen, ihre wartezeit der versandbestÃ¤tigung mitteilen zu mÃ¼ssen...
> ...



naja, wenn ein schnÃ¤ppchen sich als betrug herausstellt oder sonstige probleme mit dem beworbenen shop und der bestellung auftauchen, hat das durchaus mit dem thema zu tun.

viel schlimmer finde ich diese tÃ¤glichen standard RZC - werbespams.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> wir können doch einfach hier die schnäppchen posten? so ganz ohne regeln... hach, ich fühl mich gleich wie ein revoluzzer
> 
> so und jetzt mal den neuen thread angucken... edit: aha, wird sterben.



Absolute Zustimmung in sämtlichen Punkten


----------



## Nforcer (25. Januar 2013)

xraycer schrieb:


> Der Code scheint allgemein gültig zu sein, da ich im Newsletter den gleichen Code bekommen habe.
> 
> cu



Bei mir funktioniert der nicht. Wo wird der denn eingetragen?
Direkt wenn man auf den Warenkorb klickt unten bei "Anmerkung zur Pos." ?


----------



## Freefloh (25. Januar 2013)

Er gilt leider nur für bestimmte Artikel 
Nämlich nur für den Inventur Bereich http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4ff40b623eb25/c1/Inventur.html


----------



## Nforcer (25. Januar 2013)

Ich dummerchen war zu dumm der Anleitung zu folgen. Oben rechts muss man den Code einfügen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (25. Januar 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Er gilt leider nur für bestimmte Artikel
> Nämlich nur für den Inventur Bereich http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4ff40b623eb25/c1/Inventur.html


Davon hab ich mich auch reinlegen lassen. Voller Freude den Einkaufswagen vollgeladen. Glücklicher Weise hab ichs grad noch rechtzeitig bemerkt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Januar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Es ist doch kein Problem diese Hinweise in den Thread hier auszulagern oder?
> 
> Denn ein "sauberer" Schnäppchenjägerthread hat den großen Vorteil, dass man ihn einfach abonnieren kann und nicht bei jedem Hinweis ne Benachrichtigung bekommt, sondern nur bei nem Schnäppchen.



genau....um mehr gehts auch nicht Punkt und basta
denn wenn einer erst anfaegt ueber einen SchnaepchenLink zu sabbeln, hast Du ruckzuck 2 Seiten gelaber alla Waschweiber  nur blablabla


----------



## Markusso (25. Januar 2013)

Wer noch überlegt, die Pearl-Schuhheizungen für 4,90 zu bestellen:

Lassen! Gleiche Performance wie die anderen Real, Aldi etc. -dinger, auf gut deutsch: keine.


----------



## Nik0 (26. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dieses Schnäppchen  "Dt XRC 100 Race Limited" Angebot von rczbikeshop ein Modell aus 2010 ist. Laut Shopanfrage soll es aus  Modelljahr 2012 sein?
Aber 2012 gab es doch von DT keine XRC Limitedversion mit 1250 Gramm, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (26. Januar 2013)

Markusso schrieb:


> Wer noch überlegt, die Pearl-Schuhheizungen für 4,90 zu bestellen:
> 
> Lassen! Gleiche Performance wie die anderen Real, Aldi etc. -dinger, auf gut deutsch: keine.



naja, sehe ich anders: Bin mit den Billigdingern sehr zufrieden


----------



## Markusso (26. Januar 2013)

Wirklich?
Meine heizen mit 2200mAh Akkus ca. 20-30min so, dass man die Wärme mit der Wange fühlt, mit den Händen erahnen kann, dann ist Schluss. In den Schuhen ist davon nichts zu spüren, mal nen vergleich machen: ein Schuh mit, einen ohne. resultat: kein Unterschied.

Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht einfach den Wärmeeffekt der Einlegesohle per se spürst?

vgl auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245885&page=15


----------



## Weirdo (26. Januar 2013)

Die Löschung innerhalb von 30 Tagen in dem "neuen" Schnäppchenjäger-Thread halte ich für ziemlichen Schwachfug. Oftmals gibt es durchaus Angebote, die bedeutend länger als 30 Tage gültig sind. Beispiel: Bei meiner Suche nach der günstigsten Rock Shox Reverb hat mir ein Beitrag weitergeholfen, der um einiges älter als 30 Tage war. 
Desweiteren bin ich durchaus der Meinung, dass man im Rahmen eines Schnäppchen-Posts auf irgendwelche Umstände oder Tatsachen im Zusammenhang mit diesem Artikel hinweisen können sollte, ohne dass der Post gleich gelöscht wird oder man dumm von der Seite angemacht wird. Also nach der Prämisse: in jedem Post mindestens ein Schnäppchen - aber mit der Möglichkeit, nützliche Hinweise zu geben. Hier dann gleich mit der Löscherei anzufangen, geht mir ein wenig zu stark in die diktatorische Richtung - und das sollte nicht der Sinn und Zweck eines Mods sein! Ich persönlich fands nicht so tragisch, wenn ein wenig über die geposteten Schnäppchen diskutiert wurde, aber das ist halt mal meine persönliche Meinung! Gibt halt auch Menschen, wenn die sich ein Stück Kohle in den Ar$ch schieben und es 14 Tage später wieder rausholen, haben sie nen Diamanten in der Hand, so verbissen und verkniffen sind die (frei nach "Ferris macht blau", die Älteren unter uns wissen Bescheid )


----------



## damage0099 (26. Januar 2013)

Markusso schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Meine heizen mit 2200mAh Akkus ca. 20-30min so, dass man die Wärme mit der Wange fühlt, mit den Händen erahnen kann, dann ist Schluss. In den Schuhen ist davon nichts zu spüren, mal nen vergleich machen: ein Schuh mit, einen ohne. resultat: kein Unterschied.
> 
> Bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht einfach den Wärmeeffekt der Einlegesohle per se spürst?
> ...



hier darf ja gelabert werden, also laber ich auch 

Ich habe Iso-Sohlen und alles mögliche probiert, da ich eigentlich den ganzen Winter an den Füßen friere.
Wenn die Füße wirklich trocken sind, fahre ich mit den Sohlen ohne kalte Füße zu bekommen.
Das bischen Wärme, was die Dinger bringen, reicht mir tatsächlich aus.
Die Füße werden natürlich nicht warm, aber mich frierts nicht.
Das ist, was ich will.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja unglaublich...


...


...uninteressant.


...


Wen interessieren denn Deine Füsse?


----------



## peh (26. Januar 2013)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Die Löschung innerhalb von 30 Tagen in dem "neuen" Schnäppchenjäger-Thread halte ich für ziemlichen Schwachfug.


Der ganze Law-'n'-Order-Zero-Tolerance-Geist, der da zum Ausdruck kommt, ist mehr als Schwachfug. Ich verleihe hiermit den Klein-Adolf-Award für Möchtegern-Diktatoren und schamlose Regulierungswut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Januar 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Der ganze Law-'n'-Order-Zero-Tolerance-Geist, der da zum Ausdruck kommt, ist mehr als Schwachfug. Ich verleihe hiermit den Klein-Adolf-Award für Möchtegern-Diktatoren und schamlose Regulierungswut!



heult doch alle 
oder besser wandert hier aus diesem Forum aus, wenn Euch der Fuehrungsstil nicht zusagt


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Januar 2013)

ich finde geschlossene abteilungen wie diese durchaus sinnvoll, damit es woanders ruhiger bleibt.


----------



## ale2812 (26. Januar 2013)

peh schrieb:


> Der ganze Law-'n'-Order-Zero-Tolerance-Geist, der da zum Ausdruck kommt, ist mehr als Schwachfug. Ich verleihe hiermit den Klein-Adolf-Award für Möchtegern-Diktatoren und schamlose Regulierungswut!




"Wer sich den Gesetzen nicht fügen will, muß die Gegend verlassen, wo sie gelten." (Goethe)

Elka Stage 5 in 240x76 für 342


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. Januar 2013)

ich finde die neuen regeln gut. viel übersichtlicher und wenn man seinen senf  zu einem artikel dazugeben will dann kann der ja hier platz finden


----------



## veraono (26. Januar 2013)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ich finde die neuen regeln gut. viel übersichtlicher und wenn man seinen senf zu einem artikel dazugeben will dann kann der ja hier platz finden


So ein Schmarrn, jetzt ists _noch _ein Abo _mehr,_ nur um zu erfahren, dass ein vermeindliches Schnäppchen evtl. nix taugt?


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. Januar 2013)

also magst Du es mehr, wenn Du nach jedem Danke oder "das ist kein Schnaeppchen" eine Mitteilung bekommst mehr als nur wenns ein neues Schnaepchen gibt


----------



## Weirdo (27. Januar 2013)

Ist natürlich von immenser existenzieller Bedeutung, minutiös über jedes gepostete Schnäppchen sofort unterrichtet zu werden. Klar, dass da artfremde Postings einen schon ganz schön im Shoppingrausch stören können. Ich frag mich sowieso, wie unsereins in den 80er und 90er Jahren ohne 24/7-Multimedia-Dauerberieselung überhaupt überleben konnten.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ...nach jedem Danke oder "das ist kein Schnaeppchen" *eine Mitteilung bekommst*



da liegt wohl der hund bei vielen (schmartfohn-junkies) begraben. ständig online, ständig mit "ich-wisch-mir-grad-den-ar$ch-ab" nachrichten bombardiert werden. da ist das verlangen, auf diese nachricht zu reagieren, natürlich groß. auch wenn ich eigentlich garnicht will.
aber wozu muß ich eine mitteilung bekommen, wenn jemand was gepostet hat? diese funktion hab ich so ziemlich als erstes vor 11 jahren abgeschaltet, als ich mich hier angemeldet hab. 
ist das hier facebook oder was? geht einfach explizit ins forum und schaut eurer abonnierten threads durch und fertig.


----------



## veraono (27. Januar 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> also magst Du es mehr, wenn Du nach jedem Danke oder "das ist kein Schnaeppchen" eine Mitteilung bekommst mehr als nur wenns ein neues Schnaepchen gibt


Ja, da ich gar keine Mitteilungen bekomme 
und dann auf diesen Laber-Thread (der seinem Namen ja alle Ehre macht) hier komplett verzichten könnte

Bekommst du dann eig. keine unnötigen Mitteilungen wenn hier jemand was sinnloses schreibt- oder gibts für diesen Thread hier einen Filter?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (27. Januar 2013)

kÃ¶nnt ihr bitte mal nicht den neuen schnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤ger thread mit offtopic vollspammen? 

Turner DHR DW Frame 2011 1700â¬


----------



## enweh (27. Januar 2013)

Ähm, genau genommen spamst du hier gerade den Schnäppchenjäger-(Offtopic)-Laberthread mit Schnäppchen voll. Dein Posting ist demzufolge hier besser aufgehoben ; )


----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2013)

enweh schrieb:


> Ähm, genau genommen spamst du hier gerade den Schnäppchenjäger-(Offtopic)-Laberthread mit Schnäppchen voll. Dein Posting ist demzufolge hier besser aufgehoben ; )



genau. beitrag gemeldet, wird hoffentlich schnell gelöscht.


----------



## bobons (27. Januar 2013)

Ey, Ruhe jetzt, ich beobachte den Thread seit Tagen und warte auf Meinungen zu den im Schnäppchenjäger-Thread geposteten Mega-Schnäppchen! Schnappschnapp! 
Finde diesen Quatsch und die neuen Regeln schwachsinnig.
Ich habe mich früher aber auch aufgeregt, war hoffnungslos enttäuscht und musste zum Weinen auf den Dachboden, wenn nach einer vielversprechenden Email zu einem neuen Post nur Gelabber im alten Schnäppchenjäger-Thread zu finden war. Dabei hoffte ich doch immer auf das Mega-Schnäppchen: ein On One 456 Carbon für 5 Euro + Versand. Aber nix, nur blabla!

Dann bin ich "erwachsen" geworden und habe gemerkt, dass mich 10 gesparte Euro auch nicht davor bewahren, auf ewig in der Hölle zu schmoren. 

Witzig, dass in anderen Foren das Geblubber in den entsprechenden Threads kein Problem ist. Auch ein DANKE!-Poster wird nie gesteinigt...
Aber in Rennrad-Foren treiben sich wohl auch weniger egomanische Dirt-Kiddies herum.



Und noch an die Merkbefreiten: Das war nur Spass. Zumindest ein Teil.


----------



## toastet (27. Januar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Und noch an die Merkbefreiten: Das war nur Spass. Zumindest ein Teil.





ansonsten, wie sagt die jugend heute, like zu deinem beitrag


----------



## ale2812 (27. Januar 2013)

enweh schrieb:


> Ähm, genau genommen spamst du hier gerade den Schnäppchenjäger-(Offtopic)-Laberthread mit Schnäppchen voll. Dein Posting ist demzufolge hier besser aufgehoben ; )



 das war ja gerade der witz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .irie. (27. Januar 2013)

um mal mein senf dazu zu geben , im schnäppchen thead waren die schlimmsten deutschen drin die ich bis daton online gelesen habe..... so eine paragraphen reiterei so eine kleinigkeit die gab es früher höchstens bei grenzsoldaten an der deutsch deutschen grenze. und für mich sit das , auch wenn ich sehr weit aushole , ein klares indiz dass sich soetwas wie deutsche die auf detusche schießen oder was davor war locker wieder einrichten ließ , die kleinen hassbürger sitzen zuhause nur vorm pc und warten


----------



## DannyCalifornia (27. Januar 2013)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Ist natürlich von immenser existenzieller Bedeutung, minutiös über jedes gepostete Schnäppchen sofort unterrichtet zu werden. Klar, dass da artfremde Postings einen schon ganz schön im Shoppingrausch stören können. Ich frag mich sowieso, wie unsereins in den 80er und 90er Jahren ohne 24/7-Multimedia-Dauerberieselung überhaupt überleben konnten.



Genau das ging mir grade auch durch den Kopf



Enrgy schrieb:


> da liegt wohl der hund bei vielen (schmartfohn-junkies) begraben. ständig online, ständig mit "ich-wisch-mir-grad-den-ar$ch-ab" nachrichten bombardiert werden. da ist das verlangen, auf diese nachricht zu reagieren, natürlich groß. auch wenn ich eigentlich garnicht will.
> aber wozu muß ich eine mitteilung bekommen, wenn jemand was gepostet hat? diese funktion hab ich so ziemlich als erstes vor 11 jahren abgeschaltet, als ich mich hier angemeldet hab.
> ist das hier facebook oder was? geht einfach explizit ins forum und schaut eurer abonnierten threads durch und fertig.



!!! Danke für die Ausführung, dann muss ich das nicht mehr machen  



ale2812 schrieb:


> könnt ihr bitte mal nicht den neuen schnäppchenjäger thread mit offtopic vollspammen?
> 
> Turner DHR DW Frame 2011 1700



 made my Day


----------



## fone (28. Januar 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> also magst Du es mehr, wenn Du nach jedem Danke oder "das ist kein Schnaeppchen" eine Mitteilung bekommst mehr als nur wenns ein neues Schnaepchen gibt



hey, nicht unseren schnÃ¤ppchen laber thread vollspammen! 

oops, zu spÃ¤t: 


ale2812 schrieb:


> kÃ¶nnt ihr bitte mal nicht den neuen schnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤ger thread mit offtopic vollspammen?
> 
> Turner DHR DW Frame 2011 1700â¬


den turner frame wollte ich auch grad raussuchen, gestern nur am handy gesehen... gab ein paar nette sachen bei crc.

cove std FR (S) find ich auch ok fÃ¼r 800â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17450



Enrgy schrieb:


> ist das hier facebook oder was? geht einfach explizit ins forum und schaut eurer abonnierten threads durch und fertig.



ich hab anfang dieses jahres 2 threads inklusive benachrichtigungen abonniert, weil es fÃ¼r mich wichtig war. aber nach 2 wochen war es dann auch wieder gut - benachrichtigungen aus... durchaus verkraftbar.



.irie. schrieb:


> um mal mein senf dazu zu geben , im schnÃ¤ppchen thead waren die schlimmsten deutschen drin die ich bis daton online gelesen habe..... so eine paragraphen reiterei so eine kleinigkeit die gab es frÃ¼her hÃ¶chstens bei grenzsoldaten an der deutsch deutschen grenze. und fÃ¼r mich sit das , auch wenn ich sehr weit aushole , ein klares indiz dass sich soetwas wie deutsche die auf detusche schieÃen oder was davor war locker wieder einrichten lieÃ , die kleinen hassbÃ¼rger sitzen zuhause nur vorm pc und warten


sag bescheid, ich bin dabei!


----------



## basti313 (28. Januar 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> also magst Du es mehr, wenn Du nach jedem Danke oder "das ist kein Schnaeppchen" eine Mitteilung bekommst mehr als nur wenns ein neues Schnaepchen gibt


Ich verstehe dich nicht ganz. Für mich ist ein angebliches Schnäppchen genauso interessant wie der Kommentar "kein Schnäppchen" oder "nicht mehr verfügbar". Denn lieber bekomme ich eine Mitteilung mehr und klicke dafür keine unsinnigen Shoplinks an. Immerhin waren im alten Thread 50% völlig sinnlose Links dabei, da entweder nach ner Minute ausverkauft (Gabeln bei Amazon...) oder eben kein Schnäppchen.
Wobei ich die Mitteilungs-Funktion auch relativ sinnlos finde, denn wer braucht schon so viel das das wirklich Sinn macht...Zeugs einfach nur zu kaufen weil es grad billig ist und dann liegts im Keller macht ja auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## veraono (28. Januar 2013)

Hey, noch ein Schnäppchen ohne richtigen Link und man sollte jemand kennen der bei CRC registriert ist: 
Evoc FR-Trail 20l in Schwarz für 103.- eur im "privaten Sale". 

Ach ja, in Purple/Red sind auch noch ein paar da. 

Sorry für Off-Topic


----------



## HanzOberlander (29. Januar 2013)

Als Gewohnheitstier wünsche ich mir trotzdem, nette Pms zu bekommen, in denen mir dann die Threadregeln erklärt werden.


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Januar 2013)

SHIMANO 2013 Rear Derailleur XT Shadow M781 10 speed SGS Black

fÃ¼r 47â¬ bei RCZ


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2013)

schade, sgs.

gibts eigentlich 36er kassetten für 9-fach ausser der deore kassette?


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> schade, sgs.
> 
> gibts eigentlich 36er kassetten für 9-fach ausser der deore kassette?



geht nur bedingt als Schnäppchen durch:

http://luckynino.blogspot.de/

(ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich den Link hier schon gebracht habe  )
Funzt super, Gewicht stimmt, Haltbarkeit überragend!


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2013)

irgendwo hab ich dazu schon mal was gelesen. naja. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (30. Januar 2013)

fone schrieb:


> schade, sgs.
> 
> gibts eigentlich 36er kassetten für 9-fach ausser der deore kassette?



Ja: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=502647
Und: http://luckynino.blogspot.de/2010/08/9s-titanium-mtb-cassette-11-3612-36.html

EDIT: Kaum Tee gemacht und was Süßes geholt, schon sind 3 Posts dazwischen.


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2013)

ach ja, kaffee wär ne idee 
oder ich spare und kauf dieses komische titan-ding.


----------



## ale2812 (31. Januar 2013)

Straitline LTD Silent Guide 2012 ab 54â¬ 

bin noch am Ã¼berlegen gleich noch eine zu kaufen bei dem preis

normale Version ab 50


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Februar 2013)

ROCKSHOX 012 Reba RL 100mm Disc Maxle 15mm Tapered Pushlock Black
237â¬
RCZ


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## canyon.biker (1. Februar 2013)

nigeya schrieb:


> SPAM



Gemeldet!

Blos nicht auf den Link klicken!

EDIT: 


Toolkid schrieb:


> Ja, zitier den Mist auch noch, dass er auf jeden Fall für alle User erhalten bleibt, wenn das Original gelöst wird.



Besser?


----------



## Toolkid (1. Februar 2013)

Ja, zitier den Mist auch noch, dass er auf jeden Fall für alle User erhalten bleibt, wenn das Original gelöst wird.


----------



## fone (1. Februar 2013)

wieso nicht drauf klicken? hab extra drauf geklickt...


----------



## Markusso (1. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich schade, dassmer im Nachhinein nimmerweiß worums geht...

Zum Thread:



Schibbl schrieb:


> schöne RR Kurbel für unter 30 Euro





Bevor Ihr den Schrott kauft...: Hab ne sehr viel schönere Shimano HT2 dreifach im Keller, PN für 30 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nik0 (2. Februar 2013)

Nik0 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dieses Schnäppchen  "Dt XRC 100 Race Limited" Angebot von rczbikeshop ein Modell aus 2010 ist. Laut Shopanfrage soll es aus  Modelljahr 2012 sein?
> Aber 2012 gab es doch von DT keine XRC Limitedversion mit 1250 Gramm, oder?



Hat keiner die Gabel bestellt?


----------



## BAM3000 (2. Februar 2013)

Gibts irgendwo gerade wieder *Versandkostenfrei* ? Muss etwas kleinkram bestellen.


----------



## mikefize (2. Februar 2013)

Ganz ohne VSK gibts gerade nirgendwo... RCZ versendet ab 30â¬ versandkostenfrei... aber haben halt auch nicht allzuviel Auswahl.


----------



## austriacarp (2. Februar 2013)

Der Schnäppchenthread ist jetzt toll da darf man nicht einmal darauf aufmerksam machen das ein Link nicht funktioniert dafür werden gleich wieder 2 gepostet was nicht funzen.


----------



## toastet (2. Februar 2013)

zum heulen gibts ja hier den fred, die links gehen auch, nur die weiterleitung vom board hängt


----------



## bobons (2. Februar 2013)

BAM3000 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo gerade wieder *Versandkostenfrei* ? Muss etwas kleinkram bestellen.



Erfahrungsgemäß geht es erst in 2 Wochen wieder mit Schäppchenaktionen weiter. Wie bei Handyverträgen, da gibt es auch Supersonderangebote "nur" bis zu bestimmten Daten, dann ist 2 Wochen Ruhe und dann kommt das nächste Supersonderangebot.

Was immer geht: einen Gutschein über 5 Euro irgendwo rauslassen (brüggelmann, fahrrad.de, etc. pp.), damit ist der Versand oft erledigt. Da gibt es meistens aber noch einen MBW...
Oder bei ebay die Angebote mit kostenlosem oder sehr günstigem Versand suchen.

Bei Meinpaket.de gibt es auch immer Gutscheine zwischen 5 und 15%, aktuell sind es 7% glaube ich.

Verdammtes unnützes Wissen das alles. Würde viel lieber wissen wie eine schnelle(re) bilineare Transformationsmethode funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2013)

Moin!
Gibt es gerade einen gültigen Gutscheincode von RCZ für 10% auf alles?

Robert


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. Februar 2013)

Nein...


----------



## Patrick41366 (4. Februar 2013)

Hi!

Hat jemand grad nen Chainreactioncycles Code übrig? 

LG


----------



## bobons (4. Februar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß geht es erst in 2 Wochen wieder mit Schäppchenaktionen weiter. Wie bei Handyverträgen, da gibt es auch Supersonderangebote "nur" bis zu bestimmten Daten, dann ist 2 Wochen Ruhe und dann kommt das nächste Supersonderangebot.





Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> Gibt es gerade einen gültigen Gutscheincode von RCZ für 10% auf alles?
> 
> Robert



Ich korrigiere: Es dauert 3 Tage statt 2 Wochen:



> *20% discount on all the website.*
> 
> IN ORDER TO GET THIS DISCOUNT, please use the code : RCZW20  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Februar 2013)

DrÃ¼ben wurde gerade folgendes gepostet:



MTB-1988 schrieb:


> gÃ¼nstige Taschenlampe mit 300LM fÃ¼r 5,31 â¬
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Stk-CREE-Q...14?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1e75cd2f96



Vorsicht! Kommt erstens direkt aus Asien und nicht aus Frankfurt/Main und wird zweitens durch EMS/GdSK bearbeitet, wodurch GebÃ¼hren fÃ¤llig werden.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Februar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Drüben wurde gerade folgendes gepostet:
> 
> 
> 
> Vorsicht! Kommt erstens direkt aus Asien und nicht aus Frankfurt/Main und wird zweitens durch EMS/GdSK bearbeitet, wodurch Gebühren fällig werden.



Bestes Beispiel, dass das unters Schnäppchen gehört und nicht noch in diesen Thread. Übersicht und so...


----------



## BENDERR (4. Februar 2013)

hauptsache man macht sachen mal kompliziertes als es sein muss..
lieber 2 threads moderieren als 1.. ergibt sinn!!


----------



## Markusso (4. Februar 2013)

Hab vor kurzem auch eine Cree 1800lm bestellt. Versand angeblich aus D. Bei der Bestätigung dann die Ernüchterung: von China aus losgeschickt. Hab ein bißchen gemotzt, die haben dann tatsächlich den Betrag zurückgezahlt. Was aus der Lampe wird weiß ich nicht... Geht wohl erst mal an denen ihre Niederlassung.

Hab dann bei nem China-Anbieter bestellt, der in Liechtenstein sitzt - tatsächlich: Lampe in einem Tag da!


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Februar 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel, dass das unters Schnäppchen gehört und nicht noch in diesen Thread. Übersicht und so...


Tja, was soll ich machen? Schreib ich's in den Schnäppchenthread, wird's umgehend gelöscht. Blöde Sache, weil es sicher Leute gibt, die drauf reinfallen.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Februar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich machen? Schreib ich's in den Schnäppchenthread, wird's umgehend gelöscht. Blöde Sache, weil es sicher Leute gibt, die drauf reinfallen.



Ging auch nicht an dich! Du hast laut Regeln alles richtig gemacht!
Ging eher an den Erfinder dieser umstrittenen Regelung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (5. Februar 2013)

Markusso schrieb:


> Hab vor kurzem auch eine Cree 1800lm bestellt. Versand angeblich aus D. Bei der Bestätigung dann die Ernüchterung: von China aus losgeschickt. Hab ein bißchen gemotzt, die haben dann tatsächlich den Betrag zurückgezahlt. Was aus der Lampe wird weiß ich nicht... Geht wohl erst mal an denen ihre Niederlassung.
> 
> Hab dann bei nem China-Anbieter bestellt, der in Liechtenstein sitzt - tatsächlich: Lampe in einem Tag da!



Was spricht gegen Versand direkt aus China, bis auf die Wartezeit?

Bestelle öfters direkt da und hat bisher immer sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Versand direkt aus China, bis auf die Wartezeit?


 
Zoll? Einfuhrbestimmungen? Ware in Dtl. zugelassen?

Habe schon öfters gelesen, dass die Lampen beim Zoll vernichtet wurden, weil Sie nicht der Norm entsprachen.


----------



## racing_basti (5. Februar 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich machen? Schreib ich's in den Schnäppchenthread, wird's umgehend gelöscht. Blöde Sache, weil es sicher Leute gibt, die drauf reinfallen.




Wenn man Anmerkungen zu einen Eintrag hat könnte man ja den Verfasser auch direkt anschreiben und bitten seinen Post zu editieren und zu ergänzen. Nur mal so als Idee.


----------



## piilu (5. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Zoll? Einfuhrbestimmungen? Ware in Dtl. zugelassen?
> 
> Habe schon öfters gelesen, dass die Lampen beim Zoll vernichtet wurden, weil Sie nicht der Norm entsprachen.




Nö bei akkubetriebenen  wird ab und zu mal das Ladegerät vernichtet


----------



## fone (5. Februar 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Wenn man Anmerkungen zu einen Eintrag hat könnte man ja den Verfasser auch direkt anschreiben und bitten seinen Post zu editieren und zu ergänzen. Nur mal so als Idee.



ja genau... hahah


----------



## frogmatic (6. Februar 2013)

@Sven_Kiel:

Der LRS mit Spank Oozy (ohne Evo) hat leider nur 18mm Maulweite. Hatte gestern abend Oozys in der Hand...


----------



## mikisoha (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Wo bekomme ich HOPE Naben am billigsten? Bzw hat jemand nen gültigen wiggle Gutschein?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## frogmatic (6. Februar 2013)

mikisoha schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich HOPE Naben am billigsten?



Nein, auch falsch, dafür gibts doch den Suche-ein-Schnäppchen-Fred...


----------



## fone (7. Februar 2013)

das x0 set mit 160er scheiben ist ganz interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (7. Februar 2013)

Beim Zweirad Stadler bin ich heute durch Zufall über einige fast-schnäppchen gefallen. Obs jetzt wirklich Schnapper waren wird sich zeigen.

Da gabs zb das SLX Shadow+ Schaltwerk für 54 und ein Bontrager Duster Vorderrad für 49.
Für ein recht leichtes, tubelesstaugliches Vorderrad in annehmbarer Breite ein wirkliches Schnäppchen.


----------



## veraono (8. Februar 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> Beim Zweirad Stadler bin ich heute durch Zufall über einige fast-schnäppchen gefallen. Obs jetzt wirklich Schnapper waren wird sich zeigen.
> 
> Da gabs zb das SLX Shadow+ Schaltwerk für 54 und ein Bontrager Duster Vorderrad für 49.
> Für ein recht leichtes, tubelesstaugliches Vorderrad in annehmbarer Breite ein wirkliches Schnäppchen.


Online-Stadler oder wo?


----------



## sic_ (8. Februar 2013)

Ich war in Mannheim.
Da gibts immer mal wieder Laufräder oder Komponenten zu einem fairen Preis aus irgendwelchen Komplettbikes.
Das sind aber immer irgendwelche Einzelstücke.


----------



## Toolkid (8. Februar 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> ...
> Da gabs zb das SLX Shadow+ Schaltwerk für 54 ...


Immerhin 95 Cents günster als bei BC


----------



## TonySoprano (8. Februar 2013)

SLX Shadow+ gibts doch überall zu dem Kurs, Brügelmann nur 51,90 in mittellang, mit Bewertungsgutschein versandkostenfrei 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...er/shimano-slx-rd-m675-schaltwerk/330278.html


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Februar 2013)

Er hat es im Laden vor Ort gekauft, selbst wenn es ein Stadler war ist es doch trotzdem top, dass man es für den gleichen Preis wie im Netz bekommt. Es regen sich alle auf, dass die lokalen Händler immer teurer sind als Online-händler, aber wenn es mal was zum gleichen Preis gibt, reicht das immernoch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (8. Februar 2013)

wenn man nen stadler in der Nähe hat ist ja schön, in HH gibt es keinen 

btw: ich bezweifle dass es überhaupt einen Händler hier gibt der so ein neues SW im Laden hat, ausser vlt. cnc.


----------



## sic_ (9. Februar 2013)

Das XTR mit Shadow+ oder X0 Type2 haben hier einige im Laden liegen.
Eher störts mich das hier kein Händler ein sinnvolles Reifenprogramm anbieten kann.


----------



## klasse08-15 (9. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn ein sinnvolles Reifenangebot für "dich"? XC, AM, DH, Rennrad, Trekking, City usw.?

Durch die vielen Laufradgrößen und vor allem Einsatzgebiete kann ein Händler immer nur ein Teil anbieten. Und dieser Teil wird der sein, der sich am besten verkauft.
Dazu kommen die verschiedenen Versionen (z.B. Protection/Racesport) und Gummimischungen (z.B. Pace, Trail, Vert).

Das kann kein Händler offline bieten. Gerade die Reifen sind aus meiner Sicht der klassische Internetkauf.

Gruß klasse


----------



## mikefize (9. Februar 2013)

Das mit den Reifen ist mir auch aufgefallen, oft sind nur die eher billigeren Ausführungen im Laden verfügbar. Ich denke der Ottonormalverbraucher gibt halt nicht unbedingt 60 Euro oder mehr für nen Satz Reifen aus, wenns auch billiger geht.


----------



## sic_ (9. Februar 2013)

Das jetzt ein Händler der zu 90% Rennräder verkauft, sich nicht das halbe Conti/Maxxis Sortiment ins Lager legt ist mir auch klar.
Aber wenn man schon bessere MTBs im mittleren oder hohen Preissegment führt und verkauft, dann gehört da auch eine passende Reifenauswahl dazu.
Und nein, Schwalbe deckt das eben nicht ab, zumal es oft mit dem Nobby Nic schon aufhört und was gröberes total exotisch ist.

Einen 2.4" MK II Protect bekommst du hier praktisch garnicht, von einer RQ oder dem Baron red ich schon garnicht.

Hauptsache man hat die Performance Line von Schwalbe oder die Asia-Contis im Sortiment


----------



## klasse08-15 (9. Februar 2013)

Ja, wenn man damit besser Geld verdienen kann, warum denn nicht?
Ein Käufer eines 2500 Euro-Fullys ist nicht der Standard für viele Händler. Es mag Ausnahmen geben. Auf hochwertige Bikes spezialisierte Händler haben bestimmt auch nen Baron liegen. Diese Händler gibt es aber leider nicht flächendeckend. 

Gruß klasse


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Februar 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel:
> 
> Der LRS mit Spank Oozy (ohne Evo) hat leider nur 18mm Maulweite. Hatte gestern abend Oozys in der Hand...



Dann war das eine andere Felge....ich hab die Oozys auch in der Hand gehabt und am bike und bei mir haben die 21mm Innenweite...steht auch so auf der website:
http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=40&tid=2
und:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8991648&postcount=23


----------



## Markusso (10. Februar 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> Das jetzt ein Händler der zu 90% Rennräder verkauft, sich nicht das halbe Conti/Maxxis Sortiment ins Lager legt ist mir auch klar.
> Aber wenn man schon bessere MTBs im mittleren oder hohen Preissegment führt und verkauft, dann gehört da auch eine passende Reifenauswahl dazu.
> Und nein, Schwalbe deckt das eben nicht ab, zumal es oft mit dem Nobby Nic schon aufhört und was gröberes total exotisch ist.
> 
> ...



Wo siehst Du den weltbewegenden Unterschied zw. NoNi und MK II?


----------



## basti313 (10. Februar 2013)

> Wo siehst Du den weltbewegenden Unterschied zw. NoNi und MK II?


Willst du diesen Thread zerstören?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Februar 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> Das jetzt ein Händler der zu 90% Rennräder verkauft, sich nicht das halbe Conti/Maxxis Sortiment ins Lager legt ist mir auch klar.
> Aber wenn man schon bessere MTBs im mittleren oder hohen Preissegment führt und verkauft, dann gehört da auch eine passende Reifenauswahl dazu.
> Und nein, Schwalbe deckt das eben nicht ab, zumal es oft mit dem Nobby Nic schon aufhört und was gröberes total exotisch ist.
> 
> ...



90% aller biker ist es doch völlig wurscht, welche Pelle sie fahren...die fahren die Reifen runter, die auf dem bike sind und dann werden dieselben Reifen wieder gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauricio (14. Februar 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> 90% aller biker ist es doch völlig wurscht, welche Pelle sie fahren...die fahren die Reifen runter, die auf dem bike sind und dann werden dieselben Reifen wieder gekauft.



was ein schwachsinn


----------



## Markusso (14. Februar 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Willst du diesen Thread zerstören?




Was meinst Du?

Edit: Grad erst gesehen: ich war im falschen Fred, sry


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Februar 2013)

Moin,

kennt wer den Shop? http://www.bikediscount.de/Conti-X-King-26-Zoll-Race-Sport-24-Zoll-60mm

Ich suche nen neuen Hinterreifen und der Preis ist heiss - zu heiss?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Februar 2013)

Ja ich kenne den Laden. Noch keine Probleme gehabt. Würde aber an deiner Stelle mit Paypal zahlen.


----------



## Markusso (14. Februar 2013)

Da ist doch sogar einer der größeren und alteingesessenen. Speziell Scott. Sitzen im Kleinwalsertal --> AT-Shop, aber dt. Adresse
Also kein Problem, denke ich.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. Februar 2013)

Kennt sich da jemand aus?  Ich habe des Öfteren bei RCZ Bike bestellt und seit einigen Wochen bekomme ich keinen Newsletter mit den Aktioncodes mehr??? 
Habe mich mal in mein Kundenkonto eingeloggt, dort stehe ich im Newsletter Verteiler drin?! 
Muss ich die wohl mal anschreiben.


----------



## Hans (15. Februar 2013)

vielleicht im spam-ordner ?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. Februar 2013)

Leider nein, daran liegts nicht.


----------



## 12die4 (27. Februar 2013)

Kennt jemand zufÃ¤llig eine gÃ¼nstige Bezugsquelle fÃ¼r Specialized MTB-Reifen?
Suche S-Works FT 2.2 und S-Works GC 2.3. Im Internet sind die Preise mit rund 40â¬ immer saftig. In UK habe ich einen Shop gesehen, wo die Reifen fÃ¼r 30â¬ angeboten wurden, aber leider nur eine Nummer zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (27. Februar 2013)

Sind ja Maxxis Reifen schau doch dort


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## 12die4 (27. Februar 2013)

Frage ich mich auch grad. Nur weil die Specialized Reifen bei Maxxis produziert werden, nehm ich doch keine Maxxis...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (5. März 2013)

Kann man bei RCZ mit Paypal zahlen?



mikefize schrieb:


> Gutscheincode: RCZSXR


Funktioniert bei mir nicht 


Edit: RCZ Erfahrungen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=579873&page=2

Kein guter Shop was Rücksendungen usw angeht.


----------



## mikefize (5. März 2013)

Hatte nie Probleme bei RCZ. Bezahlung per Kreditkarte oder Überweisung nach Luxemburg. Ware war immer trotzdem nach spätestens einer Woche bei mir.

Gutscheincode funktioniert auch problemlos, habs eben nochmal getestet.

Hab schon mal ne Reba zurückgeschickt, weil ein Tauchrohr vermackt war, als ich sie bekommen hab. Pierre hat das schnell abgewickelt und nach ner Woche hatte ich eine neue - Versandkosten wurden mir auch erstattet. Ich kann mich also nicht beschweren.


----------



## Dice8 (6. März 2013)

Avid Elixir 7 2012, voren hinten mit Scheiben und allem drum und dran für 130 Schleifen.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/avid-scheibenbremsset--elixir-7-2012/aid:516771/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter74 (7. März 2013)

Doppelt


----------



## Monche (7. März 2013)

Hat jemand mal den Gutscheincode bei Comtech für die Gopro Black Edition eingegeben? Irgendwie klappt das nicht.


----------



## Pitchshifter (7. März 2013)

Der war scheinbar limitiert ...


----------



## Monche (7. März 2013)

komisch... eine stunde nach erscheinen klappt es nicht mehr.. sehr sehr schade...


----------



## Marder (7. März 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> komisch... eine stunde nach erscheinen klappt es nicht mehr.. sehr sehr schade...



wollte auch eine haben...
wenn jemand ein ähnliches angebot sieht: BITTE POSTEN!


----------



## Patrick41366 (10. März 2013)

Hat jemand Gutscheincodes für Hibike oder bike-components oder bike-mailorder rumliegen?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2013)

.


----------



## AvantFighter (11. März 2013)

HI, wusste nicht genau wohin mit der frage,

da bei Lidl derzeit Fahrradsachen im Angebot sind und woltle mal frage, ob jemand genauer Erfahrungen mit der Regenjacke hat oder lieber was vernünftiges Kaufen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> HI, wusste nicht genau wohin mit der frage,
> 
> da bei Lidl derzeit Fahrradsachen im Angebot sind und woltle mal frage, ob jemand genauer Erfahrungen mit der Regenjacke hat oder lieber was vernünftiges Kaufen.


 
Such mal im Newsbereich, da war ein großer Jackentest. Ich glaube da hatten Sie auch die Lidl Jacke mit dabei.


----------



## toastet (11. März 2013)

die jacke aus dem test gibt es immo aber nicht, findet man aber bei ebay neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AvantFighter (11. März 2013)

Genau, deshalb die Frage, weil ich eine Regenjacke suche, fahrt zur Arbeit oder mal so Tagestouren, wenns mal wieder Feucht oder ist und möchte eigentlich keine Teure kaufen.
Werd aber heut mal die Jacke in Lidl anschauen, kann man ja zur Not wieder abgeben.


----------



## spectraler (12. März 2013)

Hi, weiÃ jemand ob und wo es zur Zeit die XT Disc Bremse zum Preis wie bei Rose verfÃ¼gbar gibt? 
(Br-m 785  fÃ¼r 75-80â¬)


----------



## Harvester (12. März 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb die Frage, weil ich eine Regenjacke suche, fahrt zur Arbeit oder mal so Tagestouren, wenns mal wieder Feucht oder ist und möchte eigentlich keine Teure kaufen.
> Werd aber heut mal die Jacke in Lidl anschauen, kann man ja zur Not wieder abgeben.



ODER einfach mal ins andere Unterforum namens "KLEIDUNG" schauen. Könnte ja eventuell sein, das dort über Kleidung von Aldi und Lidl gesprochen wird....


----------



## jazznova (13. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> Hi, weiÃ jemand ob und wo es zur Zeit die XT Disc Bremse zum Preis wie bei Rose verfÃ¼gbar gibt?
> (Br-m 785  fÃ¼r 75-80â¬)




Bei Rose sind die ohne ICE Tec Belege....schau mal in Bikemarkt, dort werden die fÃ¼r 165â¬ angeboten vom HÃ¤ndler.
Alternative mit ICE Tec beim Bike Discount fÃ¼r 185â¬ - Versandkostenfrei.

Hab alles abgesucht, findest nicht billiger  und bestellt hab ich bei Bike Discount


----------



## spectraler (13. März 2013)

jazznova schrieb:


> Bei Rose sind die ohne ICE Tec Belege....schau mal in Bikemarkt, dort werden die fÃ¼r 165Â angeboten vom HÃ¤ndler.
> Alternative mit ICE Tec beim Bike Discount fÃ¼r 185Â - Versandkostenfrei.
> 
> Hab alles abgesucht, findest nicht billiger  und bestellt hab ich bei Bike Discount



Danke fÃ¼r die Info!
Sind IceTec nur die anderen BelÃ¤ge? Die kosten einzeln nur 5Â mehr und wÃ¼rden bei VerschleiÃ einfach auf icetec getauschtð

GruÃ


----------



## jazznova (14. März 2013)

Jop sind die Belege


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2013)

Weiß jemand, ob die im Schnäppchenfred gepostete Regenhose auch was taugt:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a75500/ueberhose-gore-tex-active.html

Wie fällt sie aus?

Bei Hosen liege ich immer falsch   (Größe 1,80 bei 90kg)


----------



## jazznova (14. März 2013)

Löfler finde ich von der Größe immer vergleichbar mit echten Größen im Alltag.
Also net so wie Italiener oder so ... fallen halt normal aus,


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2013)

Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectraler (14. März 2013)

jazznova schrieb:


> Jop sind die Belege



Kennst du zufällig auch den Unterschied zwischen der SLX und der XT? Das sind doch sicher die gleichen Bremssättel, und gibt es bei den Griffen außer Gewicht noch Unterschiede?

Gruß


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2013)

Hi,
Bremssättel sollen gleich sein bei XT und SLX. 

Griffe sind unterschiedlich! Schau mal in den XT785 Thread, da sind die Unterschiede recht konkret beschrieben. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Toolkid (14. März 2013)

Dem SLX-Hebel fehlt die (nur sehr eingeschränkt funktionierende) Druckpunktverstellung und die Beläge sind im Bremssattel mit einem Splint statt einer Schraube fixiert.


----------



## spectraler (14. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bremssättel sollen gleich sein bei XT und SLX.
> 
> Griffe sind unterschiedlich! Schau mal in den XT785 Thread, da sind die Unterschiede recht konkret beschrieben.
> ...



...schau ich mir mal an, danke.


----------



## spectraler (14. März 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Dem SLX-Hebel fehlt die (nur sehr eingeschrÃ¤nkt funktionierende) Druckpunktverstellung und die BelÃ¤ge sind im Bremssattel mit einem Splint statt einer Schraube fixiert.



....Splint statt Schraube, bringt das einen merkbaren Vorteil? Den Splint kann man vielleicht nicht immer wieder verwenden, aber ich Wechsel ja nicht jeden Monat BremsbelÃ¤ge ð
Auf der Schraube gleiten die BelÃ¤ge vielleicht etwas besser, aber sonst?


----------



## jammerlappen (14. März 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> ....Splint statt Schraube, bringt das einen merkbaren Vorteil? Den Splint kann man vielleicht nicht immer wieder verwenden, aber ich Wechsel ja nicht jeden Monat BremsbelÃ¤ge ð
> Auf der Schraube gleiten die BelÃ¤ge vielleicht etwas besser, aber sonst?


 
Ob mit Schraube oder Splint gesichert macht gar keinen Unterschied. Viele finden es einfach nur sicherer, wenn eine Schraube verwendet wird.


----------



## spectraler (14. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ob mit Schraube oder Splint gesichert macht gar keinen Unterschied. Viele finden es einfach nur sicherer, wenn eine Schraube verwendet wird.



Ja, stimmt schon! Die bewegen sich ja eh nur 1 mm, da kann man kaum von gleiten sprechen. 
Und der Splint lÃ¤sst sich auf Tour auch mit dem Schlitzschraubendreher vom Minitool gerade und wieder umbiegen !o)
Zur Sicherheit wÃ¼rde ich sagen, dass sich eine Schraube eh mal lockert, bevor sich ein umgebogener Splint wieder gerade biegtð


----------



## Timore (14. März 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das ein SchnÃ¤ppchen is, da noch nicht so lange dabei.
Avid Elixir 5 mit Adapter fÃ¼rs Vorderrad
-> 44,75â¬

LG


----------



## jammerlappen (14. März 2013)

Ich würde sagen, dass eine Elixir 5 eher billig, als günstig ist und kenne viele, die es ähnlich sehen. Dazu gehören auch Händler, die sich ein zweites Loch in den Po freuen, wenn die die abgebauten 5er vom Neurad zu dem Kurs oder günstiger verkaufen können.


----------



## piilu (14. März 2013)

Für den Preis würde ich eher zu ner Deore greifen. Die billgen Elixir kann man doch eh vergessen


----------



## Marder (14. März 2013)

formula rx gibts auch schon für den preis


----------



## 12die4 (15. März 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Für den Preis würde ich eher zu ner Deore greifen. Die billgen Elixir kann man doch eh vergessen


 
Ich dachte ja immer, die Elixir wären von der Bremskraft immer gleich, egal ob Elixir 3 oder 9. Nur die Einstellmöglichkeiten, Gewicht und vielleicht noch Verarbeitung wären verschieden...

Mit Elixir CR und 9 war ich jedenfalls immer zufrieden. Hab bislang nichts anderes (dauerhaft) gefahren. Und brauch auch nix anderes. Höchstens ne Shimano XTR oder BFO würde mich mal reizen.


----------



## jazznova (15. März 2013)

Zwischen XT u XTR ist aber auch kein Unterschied... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12die4 (15. März 2013)

Schon klar. Außer Gewicht.


----------



## piilu (15. März 2013)

Das Gewicht ist doch eher Nebensache. Die Fertigungstoleranzen sind der große Knackpunkt. Die billigen quitschen und schleifen ununterbrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (15. März 2013)

jazznova schrieb:


> Zwischen XT u XTR ist aber auch kein Unterschied...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


Nur dass der XTR-Bremssattel einteilig und der Geber anders gestaltet ist.


----------



## nico-las (15. März 2013)

bei bike-discount gibts grad die Hose ziemlich guenstig:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k968/a88148/everesto-bib-tight-black.html

taugt die was?


----------



## spectraler (15. März 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Dem SLX-Hebel fehlt die (nur sehr eingeschrÃ¤nkt funktionierende) Druckpunktverstellung und die BelÃ¤ge sind im Bremssattel mit einem Splint statt einer Schraube fixiert.



....dann lohnt sich wohl doch ehr die SLX, die gibt es derzeit schon fÃ¼r 125â¬ , vo + hi als Trail (ICE-Tech BelÃ¤ge).


----------



## Chris_2012 (15. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> ....dann lohnt sich wohl doch ehr die SLX, die gibt es derzeit schon für 125 , vo + hi als Trail (ICE-Tech Beläge).



und wo?


----------



## spectraler (15. März 2013)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> und wo?



bei Nubuk (achtung es gibt unterschiedliche Varianten bei den Belägen  Metal, Resin, mit und ohne Trail ua.), habe die Bremse aber grundsätzlich nirgends günstiger gesehen (sofort lieferbar)


----------



## Chris_2012 (15. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> bei Nubuk (achtung es gibt unterschiedliche Varianten bei den Belägen  Metal, Resin, mit und ohne Trail ua.), habe die Bremse aber grundsätzlich nirgends günstiger gesehen (sofort lieferbar)



OEM ist dann aber auch ohne Zubehör (Olive Pin etc )


----------



## spectraler (15. März 2013)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> OEM ist dann aber auch ohne Zubehör (Olive Pin etc )




hallo,
wo steht da OEM?

Art: 34178   64
Art: 34179   62


----------



## Chris_2012 (15. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> hallo,
> wo steht da OEM?
> 
> Art: 34178   64
> Art: 34179   62



hast Recht hab mich verlesen.


----------



## Markusso (17. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja immer, die Elixir wären von der Bremskraft immer gleich, egal ob Elixir 3 oder 9. Nur die Einstellmöglichkeiten, Gewicht und vielleicht noch Verarbeitung wären verschieden...
> 
> Mit Elixir CR und 9 war ich jedenfalls immer zufrieden. Hab bislang nichts anderes (dauerhaft) gefahren. Und brauch auch nix anderes. Höchstens ne Shimano XTR oder BFO würde mich mal reizen.



Die teuren Linien XX und X.0 haben schlechtere Bremsverzögerungs- und Standfestigkeitswerte als CR und R (alias 7 und 9 jetzt) - auch nur für XC freigegeben. Über die ganz billigen kann ich nix sagen.Wert weiß da was?

Frag mich, warum Avid Leichtbau nicht mit Perfomance zusammenbringt (im Gegensatz zu Formula). Aber die CR und R sind über allem erhaben, und ja auch nicht so schwer.

Üringengs ist das R1-Angebot im "echten" Thread der Hit. Überleg mir echt, die auf mein 150er draufzuschnallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (17. März 2013)

Markusso schrieb:


> Die teuren Linien XX und X.0 haben schlechtere Bremsverzögerungs- und Standfestigkeitswerte als CR und R (alias 7 und 9 jetzt) - auch nur für XC freigegeben. Über die ganz billigen kann ich nix sagen.Wert weiß da was?




na also das musst du mir mal genauer erklären. Die Bremssättel bei Elixir 7, 9, X0 sind identisch. XX ist nur etwas leichter, technisch aber nicht großartig anders

Kolbengröße ist bei den Elixirs, sowie X0 u XX gleich, ebenso die Geberkolbengröße bei allen Avid Hebeln. 

Dot 5.1 haben sie auch alle.


bei identischen Scheiben, u Belägen (an identischen Rädern mit identischen Reifen) ist jeglicher Unterschied was Verzögerung und Standfestigkeit angeht reiner Placeboeffekt.
Die Bremsen unterscheiden sich nur in gewicht und Einstellmöglichkeiten....

und dass X0 und XX nur für XC "freigegeben" sind.... wo steht das denn bitte? sicher, die XX wird eben als DIE CC bremse vermarktet, weils eben die leichteste von Avid ist, aber ich wüsste nicht, dass es bei Scheibenbremsen nur spezielle Freigaben für begrenzte Einsatzbereiche gibt....


----------



## Markusso (17. März 2013)

Das dachte ich exakt auch, und deshalb hatte ich mir letztes Jahr ein XX-Set bestellt. Dann bin ich aber aufgrund der deutlichen  Warnhinweise auf den floatings (nur XC, kein AM) skeptisch geworden und hab n bissel "recherchiert ":

Es gab vor ein, zwei Jahren nen Test in der Bikerbravo, wo die vers. Modelle einander gegenüber gestellt wurden. Die XX kam da nur auf halbe Bremskraft wie R/CR, auch X.o deutlich schwächer.
nachdem das Gewicht der XX eh enttäuschend war und das Finish empfindlich, hab ichs gelassen und aufm AM die R drauf gelassen. 

Deren Bremsleistung jedenfalls ist erhaben. Die R1 kommt da aber ran, fahr ich auf nem anderen Rad. Wenns also wirklich leicht und ohne Einbußen sein soll, lieber R1.


----------



## 12die4 (17. März 2013)

Das hab ich auch schon mehrfach gehört, dass die XO und XX Modelle der Elixir nicht, wie die alten CR, für DH freigegeben sind. Ich meinte in meinem letzten Post eher die nummerierten Elixir von 3 bis 9. Glaube allerdings nicht, dass die X0, XX an einem AM ernsthafte Probleme bereiten, nur eben nicht unbedingt für den harten Gravity Einsatz. Die Bremssättel sind soweit ich weiß auch nicht zu 100% identisch. Zumindest zwischen CR und 9 gab es da schon Unterschiede, das sieht man bereits äußerlich. Kolbengröße ist natürlich gleich. Aber der CR Sattel ist zumindest massiver als der von der 9. Und dann natürlich auch von den XO Modellen und Co.

Ich weiß nicht, die R1 ist zwar geil leicht, aber ist halt bei Formula die schwächste Bremse im Programm. Da ist das Einsatzspektrum der Elixir, ob man es nun ausnutzt oder nicht, um einiges größer. Außerdem gefällt mir persönlich der extrem harte Bremspunkt der Formula Bremsen nicht. Bin bislang aber nur Oro gefahren. Ist halt alles Geschmackssache. Der Preis des R1-Angebots ist aber definitiv gut.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. März 2013)

Markusso schrieb:


> Das dachte ich exakt auch, und deshalb hatte ich mir letztes Jahr ein XX-Set bestellt. Dann bin ich aber aufgrund der deutlichen  Warnhinweise auf den floatings (nur XC, kein AM) skeptisch geworden und hab n bissel "recherchiert ":
> 
> Es gab vor ein, zwei Jahren nen Test in der Bikerbravo, wo die vers. Modelle einander gegenüber gestellt wurden. Die XX kam da nur auf halbe Bremskraft wie R/CR, auch X.o deutlich schwächer.
> nachdem das Gewicht der XX eh enttäuschend war und das Finish empfindlich, hab ichs gelassen und aufm AM die R drauf gelassen.




ok, mit etwa recherche hab ich gefunden, dass auf den *floating discs* ein warnung aufgebracht ist, die besagt, dass die dinger nur für xc und trailriding und nicht für downhill und aggr. AM konzipiert sind. finde ich sehr interessant, dass man diesen hinweis weder in onlineshops noch auf der avid HP, sondern lediglich auf einem gelben plastikfähnchen auf der bremsscheibe  findet....

wenns an den windigen discs liegt, kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen, vor allem da es die dinger ja aufgrund der stabi maximal als 180mm gibt. kann sein, dass durch die floating-aufhängung auch die kraftübertragung etwas leidet. ich kenn den test und die genauen bedingungen aus der bravo nicht, aber solchen tests stehe ich eher kritisch gegenüber...

ich betone aber nochmal: mit *identischen scheiben* und *identischen belägen* ist die totale bremskraft bei Elixir 7,9,X0 u XX aufgrund identisch geber- und nehmerkolbengröße gleich. alles andere ist voodoo...

dass die XX aufgrund magnesiumgehäuse veill. nicht auf härteste dauerbelastung ausgelegt sind, steht auf einem anderen blatt...


----------



## 12die4 (17. März 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ich kenn den test und die genauen bedingungen aus der bravo nicht, aber solchen tests stehe ich eher kritisch gegenüber...



Bei Bremsen? Also WENN ein Test in den Zeitschriften aussagekräftig ist, dann doch wohl der von Bremsen. Das lässt sich doch super auf einem Prüfstand ermitteln. Ich kann verstehen, wenn die Leute Tests von Rahmen, Reifen, Sätteln und Co in Frage stellen. Denn da spielen auch viel persönliche Vorliebe und die Gewichtung der einzelnen Kriterien eine entscheidene Rolle, wer unterm Strich gewinnt. Aber bei Bremsen muss ganz klar Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit von Interesse sein und das sind physikalisch gut erfassbare und belegbare Größen.


----------



## bobons (17. März 2013)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/fitness/article/how-we-test-hydraulic-disc-brakes-24345/



> Avid Code R	103Nm	429g
> Avid Elixir 1	100Nm	471g
> Avid Elixir 3	100Nm	442g
> Avid Elixir 7	99Nm	395g
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (17. März 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/fitness/article/how-we-test-hydraulic-disc-brakes-24345/




die zahlen hören sich doch eher logisch an....


----------



## mikefize (17. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, die R1 ist zwar geil leicht, aber ist halt bei Formula die schwächste Bremse im Programm. Da ist das Einsatzspektrum der Elixir, ob man es nun ausnutzt oder nicht, um einiges größer. Außerdem gefällt mir persönlich der extrem harte Bremspunkt der Formula Bremsen nicht. Bin bislang aber nur Oro gefahren. Ist halt alles Geschmackssache. Der Preis des R1-Angebots ist aber definitiv gut.



Ein guter Kompromiss ist meines Erachtens die R1X. Eigentlich ja ne OEM Bremse, vor allem bei Cube und Rotwild verbaut gewesen, Kombination aus R1 Geber und RX Nehmer. Da bekommt man ne ziemlich leichte Bremse (~400g), die genug Kraft hat, standhaft ist und darüber hinaus immer mal wieder für recht wenig Geld bei Ebay drinsteht.

Aber Formula bleibt halt Formula... mit allen Pros und Contras


----------



## Markusso (18. März 2013)

also wohl doch ein Unterschied zw. den Elixirs. Die Zweifel an Tests in den Bravos teile ich, aber wenn Produkte EINES Herstellers miteinander verglichen werden: warum sollte man die türken? Wenn, dann müssten die teuren besser abschneiden. Sollte hier also stimmen. Interessant, dass 1 und 3 genauso gut abschneiden!

zur r1: fahre ua elixir R und r1, groß ist der Verzögerungsunterschied nicht! Würde mir die unbesorgt auch aufs AM schnallen - allerdings mit anderen Belägen, zumindest vorne.

edit: vgl auch die bikeradarseite: 107Nm


----------



## fone (19. März 2013)

oh
mein
gott


----------



## Dakeyras (19. März 2013)

Markusso schrieb:


> also wohl doch ein Unterschied zw. den Elixirs.



wo liest du dass denn? den unterschied von 1Nm kannst du getrost unter Meßungenauigkeit und/oder Serienstreuung bei Scheiben und belägen verbuchen. 

hast du dir mal die testbedingungen durchgelesen?

alles was ich aus diesem test herauslese, ist, dass die bremsen alle mit 50Nm betätigt wurden und so gut wie alle (ausgenommen ein paar ausreisser nach unten und oben) zwischen 90-110Nm liegen. 

WOW! was sagt uns das? alle getesteten scheibenbremsen haben eine ungefähre kraftübersetzung von 2:1. 

die abweichungen liegen dann vermutlich an den unterschiedlichen Reibwerten der jeweiligen Rotoren und Beläge. außerdem kommt mr die einbremsprozedur reichlich kurz vor. es steht auch nirgends welche bremsen mit sinter und welche mit organischen belägen getestet wurden. mesitens ist es ja schon so, dass organische initial bissiger sind, gesinterte aber etwas standfester und lineare was die bremswirkung angeht.


Über die Standfestigkeit und Dosierbarkeit sagt der test mMn wenig aus....


----------



## Markusso (19. März 2013)

Das ist richtig und differenziert, was Du sagst. Standfestigkeit kann an den Werten nicht abgelesen werden, Bremsverzögerung durchaus. Bei den Elixirs gehe ich mal davon aus, dass alle mit gesintertem Belag gemessen wurden. Oder hat die xx gar Alu-Organicbeläge wie die R1? Das würde den Unterschied erklären, immerhin 10%.


Anscheinend ist der Unterschied zw 90 und 110 Nm schon deutlich spürbar. vgl allg als schwach beschriebene mt8 mit 90 und bissige R1 mit 107Nm.

Deine Beschreibung der vers. Beläge kann ich so auch bestätigen.
Die organischen Formula zB verhalten sich entsprechend, die von mir vorwiegend eingesetzten semi-metallic so, wie von dir sinter beschrieben. Allerdings haben die orig. avid-sinter sofort nen Mordswumms, und sie bleiben linear.


----------



## mr.trailbanger (19. März 2013)

nico-las schrieb:


> bei bike-discount gibts grad die Hose ziemlich guenstig:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k968/a88148/everesto-bib-tight-black.html
> 
> taugt die was?


 
hab mir die hose vor paar wochen bestellt,bin sehr zufrieden.
sehr gute paßform, größe M bei 1,75&80kg,angenehmes material.ist jetzt m.M.keine reine winterhose für minusgrade sondern eher für die übergangszeit.


----------



## nico-las (19. März 2013)

mr.trailbanger schrieb:


> hab mir die hose vor paar wochen bestellt,bin sehr zufrieden.
> sehr gute paßform, größe M bei 1,75&80kg,angenehmes material.ist jetzt m.M.keine reine winterhose für minusgrade sondern eher für die übergangszeit.



perfekt, suche auch eine hose fuer die aktuelle temperaturen


----------



## bs99 (21. März 2013)

Crankbrothers Flat Bar Cobalt 3
http://www.bergzeit.de/crankbrothers-flat-bar-cobalt-3.html

Den Lenker sollte man mit 95kg an einem AM wohl nicht fahren, oder?


----------



## redVellocet (21. März 2013)

bs99 schrieb:


> Den Lenker sollte man mit 95kg an einem AM wohl nicht fahren, oder?



Willst du darauf Liegestütz machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (21. März 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo es zur Zeit eine SLX-Gruppe am günstigsten gibt? Sollte M675 sein, also zweifach und am besten mit Shadow plus. Die Links im alten Thread sind leider alle nicht mehr gültig und ich hab bisher auch noch kein Angebot gefunden bei dem auch das Shadow plus Schaltwerk dabei wäre. Kann mit oder ohne Bremse sein.

Nachtrag: Gerade eben den "Suche Schnäppchen Thread" gefunden, sorry. Ich lasse den Text hier stehen und poste nochmal im anderen Thread.


----------



## 12die4 (21. März 2013)

bs99 schrieb:


> Crankbrothers Flat Bar Cobalt 3
> http://www.bergzeit.de/crankbrothers-flat-bar-cobalt-3.html
> 
> Den Lenker sollte man mit 95kg an einem AM wohl nicht fahren, oder?


 
Die 180gr können nicht stimmen. Jedenfalls nicht in der Breite. Vermutlich bezieht sich das auf einen schmalen CC Lenker, der in dieser Version gar nicht vom Shop angeboten wird. 180gr bei 740mm wäre ja schon bei Carbon ein guter Wert. Ich denke der Cobalt 3 dürfte tatsächlich so um 240-275gr liegen oder sogar noch höher. Wenn es dich so interessiert, schau auf der Herstellerwebsite nach.


----------



## bobons (21. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Die 180gr können nicht stimmen. Jedenfalls nicht in der Breite. Vermutlich bezieht sich das auf einen schmalen CC Lenker, der in dieser Version gar nicht vom Shop angeboten wird. 180gr bei 740mm wäre ja schon bei Carbon ein guter Wert. Ich denke der Cobalt 3 dürfte tatsächlich so um 240-275gr liegen oder sogar noch höher. Wenn es dich so interessiert, schau auf der Herstellerwebsite nach.



Korrekt:



> Just weighed the 680mm wide Cobalt 3 I just bought - 229 grams.


----------



## fone (25. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> div. Intense: DH, 909 usw. in 24 und 26 / 2.5 und 2,7 fÃ¼r VB 7,95 â¬
> Preisvorschlag 7 â¬ wurde akzeptiert
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/m.html?_nkw=...&sspagename=ADME:L:OC:DE:3160&_ssn=stadtmaedl
> 
> Wie die 2.7er in einen Torque Hinterbau passen, kann ich nÃ¤chste Woche dann sagen....ansonsten kann man bei den Reifen nix verkehrt machen fÃ¼r DH shredden.



2.7er sind too much. ich Ã¤rger mich immer noch, dass ich die 2.5er gekauft hab und nicht die 2.35er. 
ich hab also auch noch so einen karton mit 4 paar unnÃ¶tig fetten und schweren reifen rumstehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2013)

Ja so ist das mit Schnäppchen  ...
Wie breit sind die- wie mm 2.5?


----------



## Dual Faces (25. März 2013)

fone schrieb:


> 2.7er sind too much. ich ärger mich immer noch, dass ich die 2.5er gekauft hab und nicht die 2.35er.
> ich hab also auch noch so einen karton mit 4 paar unnötig fetten und schweren reifen rumstehen.



Ich finde die 2.5er super!
Welche hast du denn noch rumstehen?
kannst mir ja verkaufen


----------



## fone (25. März 2013)

glaub 909, (DH (3 Tage finale)), In...truder? und WC oder so

   @cxfahrer
2.5er minions vs 2.5er intense (ok, die minions fallen eher in sich zusammen)





aber wenn die 2.7er rein passen, kannst du mit dem torque richtig Monstertrucken 


hier http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Intense-DH-26x2.50.html
sind die 2.5er bei 64-65mm stollenbreite.


----------



## Marder (25. März 2013)

die 2,5er sind echt zu breit und wiegen auch 1,4kg 

die 2,35 sind vergleichbar mit den 2,5er maxxis


----------



## fone (25. März 2013)

~1,35kg bitte. 
die 2.7er... waren das die mit 1,7kg oder waren das die 4-ply?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (25. März 2013)

Oh mano man. Wer baut sich solche Traktorreifen ans Rad?


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. März 2013)

Bei nem Preis von circa 8 Euro kann ich das schon verstehen. Zum runterradieren reichen die allemal.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2013)

65mm Breite haben auch meine 2.5er nevegal 2ply, und die haben auch 1,4kg. 
Idealer Reifen für La Palma. Mit 1,2 bar...

Mehr Breite geht aber nicht...na mal sehen.


----------



## Spearmint730 (25. März 2013)

Sind das bei dem Saint-Bremsen Schnäppchen nur die beiden Bremssättel?


----------



## mikefize (25. März 2013)

Ich werd auch nicht schlau draus, ein komplettes Set ohne Scheiben kann es zu dem Preis ja unmöglich sein


----------



## Spearmint730 (25. März 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich werd auch nicht schlau draus, ein komplettes Set ohne Scheiben kann es zu dem Preis ja unmöglich sein



Ich kann es mir eben auch nicht vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (25. März 2013)

Also ich würde auch drauf tippen, dass es sich um *einen* Bremssattel handelt, der eben für VR oder HR verwendet werden kann. Also bei weitem kein Schnäppchen...


----------



## Spearmint730 (25. März 2013)

Beide können es schon sein.
Bei bike-components gibts das Griffpaar für 150 und das Komplettset der 810er für 250. Man würde also 30 sparen gegebüber diesem Angebot.


----------



## Dual Faces (25. März 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht den Anbieter zu kontaktieren?


----------



## bobons (25. März 2013)

Ja, antwortete bisher nicht...


----------



## shurikn (25. März 2013)

Jetzt ist der Schnäppchenbeitrag weg... entweder weil es ein selbiges ist, oder keines war?! Wer weiß da was?


----------



## 12die4 (25. März 2013)

Weil einer um die Löschung gebeten hat, da die Artikelbeschreibung keinen seriösen Eindruck erweckt hat.


----------



## toastet (25. März 2013)

Natürlich sind die Bremsen komplett. Der Preis ist gut, aber auch nicht utopisch niedrig und so Angebote gibts da ja öfters mal 

zB vor kurzem Saint Kurbel 2-fach inkl. Innenlager, Kettenbätter, Bash für 119 und dann gabs auch das Saint Schaltwerk für 64 Euro 

Ist halt vermutlich im Plastikbeutel und nicht in der OVP, Berg Ab ist einfach n cooler Laden was solche Schnapper angeht


----------



## shurikn (26. März 2013)

war nicht DER bremsen schnapper... warn andrer.


----------



## mikefize (26. März 2013)

toastet schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Bremsen komplett. Der Preis ist gut, aber auch nicht utopisch niedrig und so Angebote gibts da ja öfters mal
> 
> zB vor kurzem Saint Kurbel 2-fach inkl. Innenlager, Kettenbätter, Bash für 119 und dann gabs auch das Saint Schaltwerk für 64 Euro
> 
> Ist halt vermutlich im Plastikbeutel und nicht in der OVP, Berg Ab ist einfach n cooler Laden was solche Schnapper angeht



Da war ein Link zu nem angeblichen Komplettset einer 810er Saint für 70 - die is ja sogar bei indonesischen Fake-abzocker-shops teurer


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2013)

hier nochmal der Link -man kÃ¶nnte ja Wetten darauf abschliessen, was man bekommt, wenn der VerkÃ¤ufer tatsÃ¤chlich auf Anfragen reagiert und man ihm die 70 â¬ Ã¼berweist.
2 Bremsensets VR/HR ?
1 Sattel?
Garnix  ?

http://www.velovo.de/neue-gebrauchte-fahrraeder/shimano-saint-disc-brake-vrhr/

Freiwillige vor !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (26. März 2013)

könnte glatt direkt vorbei fahren...


----------



## MacMadisson (26. März 2013)

Ich tippe auf garnix


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. März 2013)

Ich bin echt am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich bestelle. Die Seite sieht aber generell etwas unseriÃ¶s aus 

Die Five.Ten fÃ¼r 50â¬ sind auch kein schlechtes Angebot.


----------



## sun909 (26. März 2013)

Hi,
warte seit gestern auf Antwort wg. der Schuhe, wenn ich was höre, gebe ich Bescheid.

grüße
sun909


----------



## basti313 (26. März 2013)

bs99 schrieb:


> Crankbrothers Flat Bar Cobalt 3
> http://www.bergzeit.de/crankbrothers-flat-bar-cobalt-3.html
> 
> Den Lenker sollte man mit 95kg an einem AM wohl nicht fahren, oder?


Zu diesem Lenker:
-Dicke und Gewicht fast identisch zum Syntace Vector. Insofern würde ich mir wegen dem Fahrergewicht keine Sorgen machen.
-Backsweep von 6° irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar. Entspricht genau 12° beim Syntace Vector. Ich wollte nen Lenker mit weniger Backsweep, aber wenn ich die beiden Lenker auf einander lege sind sie absolut identisch.
-Gewicht geht an die 300g ran in der 780er Version.

Geht also zurück an Bergzeit...


----------



## toastet (26. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> hier nochmal der Link -man könnte ja Wetten darauf abschliessen, was man bekommt, wenn der Verkäufer tatsächlich auf Anfragen reagiert und man ihm die 70  überweist.
> 2 Bremsensets VR/HR ?
> 1 Sattel?
> Garnix  ?
> ...



ich würde sagen bremssattel einzeln, bezeichnung br-m 810


----------



## clmns (26. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> warte seit gestern auf Antwort wg. der Schuhe, wenn ich was höre, gebe ich Bescheid.
> 
> grüße
> sun909






> Dieser Artikel wurde verkauft.




War hier schon drin und einige haben die Schuhe wohl auch bekommen.

Die Bremsen sind nebenbei auch schon weg.


----------



## -Soulride- (26. März 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Zu diesem Lenker:
> -Dicke und Gewicht fast identisch zum Syntace Vector. Insofern würde ich mir wegen dem Fahrergewicht keine Sorgen machen.
> -Backsweep von 6° irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar. Entspricht genau 12° beim Syntace Vector. Ich wollte nen Lenker mit weniger Backsweep, aber wenn ich die beiden Lenker auf einander lege sind sie absolut identisch.
> -Gewicht geht an die 300g ran in der 780er Version.
> ...



Ach, du auch? 
Hatte ihn auch bestellt, auch zurück geschickt. Entgegen der Angaben auf der Seite ist er bei mir in Schwarz angekommen, Gewicht würde ich auch eher bei knapp 300g ansiedeln und der Backsweep ist recht stark. Auf dem Lenker selber stehen 9°, aber ich würde auch da eher auf 12° tippen.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 65mm Breite haben auch meine 2.5er nevegal 2ply, und die haben auch 1,4kg.
> Idealer Reifen für La Palma. Mit 1,2 bar...
> 
> Mehr Breite geht aber nicht...na mal sehen.



So gemessen:
- der 909 in 2,7 fällt recht schmal aus, schmaler wie ein MM 2.35, passt also in meinen Hinterbau rein
- der DH in 2,7 ist recht fett, etwa wie ein MM 2.5, aber etwas flacher. 

Machen insgesamt einen passablen Eindruck. 

Sind ja jetzt auch XC/AM Reifen im Angebot. Der 909 ist aber aus.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/m.html?_nkw=...&sspagename=ADME:L:OC:DE:3160&_ssn=stadtmaedl


----------



## fone (27. März 2013)

ok! dann passts ja.
witzigerweise sind die gewichte von 2.5 und 2.7 (DH FRO) auch recht nah zusammen... hab grad mal in die gewichtsdatenbank geguckt.


----------



## Kreuzrad (27. März 2013)

Auch wenn es hier eher um die Angebote vom anderen Thread handelt, wÃ¼rde ich gerne wissen, ob ich hier ein gutes Angebot vor mir liegen habe. Eigener Thread lohnt nicht und hier ist die Elite der SchnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤ger 

Rose Uncle Jimbo (Enduro) mit Fox 36 Talas rc2, rp23 (frisch vom Service), Code Bremsen, XO Schaltwerk, XTR Kassette, X9 trigger, XT umwerfer, XTR Kurbel (22/36), Kind Shock StÃ¼tze, Syncros Anbauteile. Handelt sich um das Modell von 2012. WÃ¼rde es fÃ¼r 1500â¬ bekommen.


----------



## piilu (27. März 2013)

Ist nen super deal wenn der Zustand stimmt


----------



## 12die4 (28. März 2013)

Bissl Mischmasch verbaut, aber super Komponenten. Ich würde da auch nicht lange zögern.


----------



## TheLMNt (28. März 2013)

es gibt keine dummen Fragen:

was sagt mir das LH / RH bei der Shimano Bremse auf der CRC Seite ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (28. März 2013)

TheLMNt schrieb:


> es gibt keine dummen Fragen:
> 
> was sagt mir das LH / RH bei der Shimano Bremse auf der CRC Seite ?



linke Hand / rechte Hand


----------



## TheLMNt (28. März 2013)

Ich dachte es mir schon - leider. 

Danke


----------



## mike79 (28. März 2013)

Hat jemand einen frischen crc code über?
Danke


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. März 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ok! dann passts ja.
> witzigerweise sind die gewichte von 2.5 und 2.7 (DH FRO) auch recht nah zusammen... hab grad mal in die gewichtsdatenbank geguckt.



Stimmt nur 44 g Unterschied.

1400g (2,5") vs. 1444g (2,7").


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2013)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Stimmt nur 44 g Unterschied.
> 
> 1400g (2,5") vs. 1444g (2,7").



Uiuiui...da muss ich dann aber nen Leichtschlauch nehmen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Uiuiui...da muss ich dann aber nen Leichtschlauch nehmen



Ich habe mich glatt vertan. Der Shop hat mir einen falschen Reifen geliefert, daher fehlt noch der FRO Lite DH (ohne 909) in 2,7" zum Vergleich.


Der FRO Lite DH 2,5" wiegt 1400g (http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6817-9731/intense-reifen-fro-lite-dh=)

Der FRO Lite DH 2,7" 909 wiegt 1445g (http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6816-9730/intense-reifen-fro-lite-dh-909)

auf den FRO Lite DH 2,7" warte ich noch...

Grüße
Kalle

Edit: Achja der Intense EX DC Lite 2,5" 1ply wiegt 1094g (http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6818-9732/intense-reifen-dc-ex-lite)


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2013)

Na ich werde den DH 2.7 nicht extra runtermachen zum Wiegen, der sitzt so fest  - ist mir auch völlig wurst bei dem Preis, das Profil sieht jedenfalls sehr gut aus. 
Ich hätte mir gleich mehr davon bestellen sollen.

Fahren kann man ja die nöchste Zeit eh nicht ....


----------



## -Soulride- (29. März 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> wenn man bei nubuk-bikes über meinpaket.de bestellt  bekommt man mittels des Gutscheincodes 10Prozent diese gutgeschrieben.
> Ich habe  gerade schon die 3. Bestellung  aufgegeben.



Aus dem anderen Thread. Verstehe ich dass richtig: Wenn ich eine Bestellung aufgebe bekomme ich einen Gutschein in Höhe von 10%, den kann ich dann aber erst bei der nächsten Bestellung nutzen.


----------



## Tifftoff (29. März 2013)

Nein, es wird sofort 10 Prozent abgezogen.
MeinPaket.de ist so eine Art Verkaufsplattform, genauso wie Amazon Marketplace.
Nubuk Bikes verkauft auch unter dieser Plattform.

Die 10 Prozent gelten für alle Bestellungen bei MeinPaket, auch bei allen anderen Verkäufern. Ich hoffe noch lange. Die wollen wohl Amazon und ebay Konkurrenz machen.

Im Bestellprozess bei Gutschein einlösen einfach "10Prozent" eingeben.


----------



## -Soulride- (29. März 2013)

Ah super, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (29. März 2013)

und ich bin gerade erst ne große bestellung bei nubuk losgeworden... 

naja, passiert...


----------



## Chris2m (31. März 2013)

Hi Leutz,
erstmal frohe Ostern.
Habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zu Schnäppchen, auch gebraucht Teile.
Wann sind Bikeparts eher günstig?
1. Im Sommer wenn alle fahren und keiner bastelt
2. Im Winter wenn alle Basteln und die neuen Modelle rauskommen

Grüße Chris


----------



## Tifftoff (31. März 2013)

Bei Vollmond sind die Preise ganz oben.
Da kann niemand schlafen und jeder schraubt die ganze Nacht durch.
Das ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen!


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2013)

Chris2m schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> erstmal frohe Ostern.
> Habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zu Schnäppchen, auch gebraucht Teile.
> Wann sind Bikeparts eher günstig?
> ...



Jetzt. 
Vor Weihnachten.
Nach der Eurobike.
Im Hochsommer.

Also eigentlich fast immer. 
Kommt halt drauf an was man grad braucht, in der Regel sagt Murphy´s Gesetz ja, dass immer das grad günstig ist, was man grad nicht braucht. 
Daher hat man dann den Keller voll mit unsinnigen Teilen, und irgendwann wird dann ein neues Bike draus.


----------



## p-p (31. März 2013)

ich hoffe meine frage ist hier nicht allzu falsch:
finde das Angebot von rose bzgl d. xtr schaltwerks echt interessant. 
spürt man da ne merkliche verbesserung zu nem 10-fach xt Schaltwerk? (ohne shadow plus denke ich)?
sollte ja ganz normal mit xt trigger kompatibel sein denk ich.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2013)

Ich habe nie einen Unterschied zwischen XT, XTR und Deore gemerkt. Vermutlich bin ich da zu unsensibel.
Sehen tut man die Unterschiede aber schon.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2013)

.


----------



## Harvester (1. April 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe nie einen Unterschied zwischen XT, XTR und Deore gemerkt. Vermutlich bin ich da zu unsensibel.
> Sehen tut man die Unterschiede aber schon.



Doch, den Unterschied merkt man.







Im Portemonnaie....


----------



## AlBirdy (1. April 2013)

Aber auch nur da. Wenn man überhaupt einen Unterschied merkt, dann am Schaltwerk - Fahrer Interface und das ist der Trigger.
XT oder XTR Schaltwerk mit mit dem identischen Trigger macht rein garkeinen Unterschied.


... ausser im Portemonnaie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (1. April 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen, schon in den seligen 90ern waren die Gruppen ab STX aufwärts von der Schaltperformance her perfekt. Unterschiede sind nur in der Haptik der Trigger spürbar (und das auch eher in den neueren Linien ab 760 aufwärts). Selbst Deore funzt sehr gut. Bei den Schaltwerken liegt der Unterschied nur bei Style und Gewicht (allerdings entscheidende Kriterien, wie ich meine).


----------



## fone (2. April 2013)

ich wills auch noch mal sagen  

xtr schaltwerk - xt shifter (war so am komplettrad). kein spürbarer unterschied zu irgendeiner anderen shimano kombi.



Edit:

Ich meine ich hätte letztens im Rahmen eines Schnäppchenlinks bei Lidl oder Aldi auch ein (Hochdruck) Reinigungsgerät mit Wassertank gesehen.
Finde aber nix mehr... war das Einbildung? Nachdem ich gestern meine Blumenspritze zerlegt habe, würde ich gerne aufrüsten.
Danke!


----------



## ms303 (2. April 2013)

Die gab es bei Lidl.

Mist, wollte mir eigentlich auch so ein Teil geholt haben.

Wieder vergessen...


----------



## xylnx (2. April 2013)

bringt das was, um der dreck abzubekommen???


----------



## fone (2. April 2013)

verdammt! 

meinte aber eins mit motor, nicht das ganz einfache ding...

Aber vielleicht hole ich mir doch einfach einen hochwertigeren und größeren "Drucksprüher", gibt da scheinbar auch Varianten mit mit mehr als 5L.


  @xylnx: für den frischen, groben dreck, der beim rumtragen in der wohnung runterfällt, ja - dafür bringt's viel. festgetrocknet kannste es vergessen.
schöner wird das rad dadurch die behandlung mit so blumenspritzen nicht. ist nur für leute, die keinen gartenschlauch haben...

aber man kann auch einen lappen dazu nehmen, und besser/bequemer als ein eimer mit lappen ist es allemal.


----------



## sun909 (2. April 2013)

Hi,
so einen kleinen DrucksprÃ¼her kann ich euch nicht empfehlen. 

Habe damit auch angefangen, bin dann auf eine groÃe (9l?) Spritze gegangen fÃ¼r 30â¬?, sprich was ordentliches 

Das taugt schon eher als das Aldi/Lidl Zeug, die schwer zu handhaben sind und defektanfÃ¤llig sind. 

Mittlerweile bin ich beim Dirtworker gelandet, gerade weil oft zwei RÃ¤der zu putzen sind. Das Ding taugt wirklich und die Versuche (und das Geld... wie war das "wer billig...") vorher hÃ¤tte ich mir sparen sollen. 

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (2. April 2013)

danke, ich gehöre auch eher zu denen ohne haus und garten... wo auch kein strom draußen vorhanden ist... um aber den ersten "großen" dreck nach ner ausfahrt nicht in der wohnung zu haben...

das könnte nach @fone seiner aussage ja reichen


----------



## Berrrnd (2. April 2013)

.


----------



## BENDERR (2. April 2013)

diese gloria pumpe hab ich auch. 
in verbindung mit nem lumpen wird das bike auch gut sauber


----------



## sun909 (2. April 2013)

Hi,
der Gloria ist auch meiner 

Der Dirtworker funktioniert mit 12V, daher einfach mit ins Auto packen und fertig 

geht halt deutlich mehr Druck als mit dem Gloria und größerer Strahl. 

Ansonsten wie oben beschrieben... Lappen/Schwamm ist bei beiden Pflicht.

grüße


----------



## fone (3. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so einen kleinen DrucksprÃ¼her kann ich euch nicht empfehlen.
> 
> Habe damit auch angefangen, bin dann auf eine groÃe (9l?) Spritze gegangen fÃ¼r 30â¬?, sprich was ordentliches
> ...


stromanschluss ist doof. soll ja auch fÃ¼r zuhause sein und da mag ich mich dann nicht ans auto stellen.

ich such eigentlich entweder akku oder handbetrieb () bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher. bei den hochwertigen hand-dingern gibts auch welche mit 6 bar, aber die kosten dann schon so viel wie ein akku-gerÃ¤t, aqua2go oder wie das heiÃt.

letztendlich wirds wohl doch ein 5L oder 8L *marken*gerÃ¤t, bei dem man nicht statt die einfÃ¼llÃ¶ffnung aufzuschrauben plÃ¶tzlich den kolben in der hand hat.


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2013)

fone schrieb:


> stromanschluss ist doof. soll ja auch für zuhause sein und da mag ich mich dann nicht ans auto stellen....



Hi,
gibt auch Adapter für 220V für den Dirtworker. 

Eine andere Version davon (leider etwas teurer) hat dann auch einen Akku integriert. 

Dann ist der Preisunterschied allerdings schon richtig happig 

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## fone (3. April 2013)

nur noch der vollstÃ¤ndigkeit halber, dann bin ich wieder still... 

hatte vorhin noch nach der autopump von gloria mit akkubetrieb fÃ¼r ~35-50â¬ geguckt.
die pumpe hat wohl *nur 1.5bar nenndruck*, das ist natÃ¼rlich total unbrauchbar. schade.

wenn ich keinen wasseranschluss vorm (miets)haus habe, dann ist oft auch kein stromanschluss da. leider. da ist halt echt nur ein vollkommen "autarkes" gerÃ¤t sinnvoll.

edit: wie mir halt jetzt im gesamten internet wieder ausschlieÃlich werbung fÃ¼r druckspÃ¼her eingeblendet wird.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. April 2013)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich habe mich glatt vertan. Der Shop hat mir einen falschen Reifen geliefert, daher fehlt noch der FRO Lite DH (ohne 909) in 2,7" zum Vergleich.
> 
> 
> Der FRO Lite DH 2,5" wiegt 1400g (http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6817-9731/intense-reifen-fro-lite-dh=)
> ...



Nachtrag zu den Reifen...

Inzwischen ist auch der Intense FRO Lite DH 2,7 da.

Wiegt 1435g (http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6884/intense-reifen-fro-lite-dh)

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## dunkelfalke (5. April 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> XT oder XTR Schaltwerk mit mit dem identischen Trigger macht rein garkeinen Unterschied.



Kann nur über eine ältere Generation reden (verwende überall die inversen Schaltgwerke), aber, vom Gewicht und besserer Optik abgesehen, hat ein RD-M970 *deutlich* leichtgängigere Schaltröllchen, als ein RD-M770.

Bei dem M970 drehen die sich jetzt immer noch fast wie neu, und das obwohl das Teil mittlerweile zwei mal soviele Kilometer hinter sich hat. Die haben, soweit ich versehe, bessere Lagerung. Vom Schaltverhalten her konnte ich aber allerdings in der Tat keinen Unterschied spüren.

Beide waren aber um Lichtjahre besser, als ein M662, was sowohl Schaltqualität als auch Verarbeitung anging.


----------



## bobons (13. April 2013)

Torsten schrieb:


> *Regeln:*
> 
> 
> *NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort angeboten wird! Also Bezeichnung und den Schnäppchenpreis!*
> *Keine Shop-Links, wo man sich erst anmelden muss, um das Schnäppchen zu sehen*



Gäbe es ein Liteville-Fahrrad oder Syntace-Teile bei mysportbrands/brands4friends/etc. wärst Du doch der Erste der sich dafür extra anmeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (14. April 2013)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hierher gehört ab sofort das Gelaber ala "Dortwürdeichniewasbestellen"- bis "Taugtdasüberhauptwas" aus dem Schnäppchenjägerthread...
> Schießt los



also das Wechseln zwischen zwei Threads finde ich suboptimal. Da nehme ich die Laberei zwischendurch gerne mal in Kauf... ebenfalls finde ich es hilfreich, wenn die Leute ein genanntes Schnäppchen, dass vielleicht gar keines ist auch als solches kommentieren dürfen. 

Hätte das Forum eine ordentliche Baumstruktur (die vorhandene ist zu klein!), könnte man über offtopic Gelaber auch einfach hinwegsehen... Da kann man sich bei Heise im Newsticker ein Beispiel nehmen, wie sowas gut funktioniert.


just my 2 cents...


----------



## fone (15. April 2013)

mir gefällt's wenn leute schnäppchen kaufen, die keine sind.


----------



## CoAXx (16. April 2013)

Ich fand es immer ganz nützlich, wenn ich mal nicht so im Thema Biken drin bin, kontrovers über die genannten Schnäppchen zu lesen. Zum Beispiel hilft es, wenn jeman schreibt "ok die Deore Bremse bei xy ist zwar ein gutes Schnäppchen, aber der Kauf einer SLX bei xz für nur x mehr ist dafür trotzdem der bessere Deal".

Verstehe ich nicht, dass sowas hier abgeschafft wurde. Vielleicht eröffne ich halt mal einen eigenen Thread, wo auch gelabert werden darf


----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2013)

oder man funktioniert diesen thread einfach um... 

schnäppchen posten und larbern zugleich


----------



## mikefize (18. April 2013)

Hog schrieb:


> Wieder bei Amazon:
> 
> Ich shop auch gerade nach einem DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel, hab 2 gute deals gefunden:
> 
> BBB Torqueset 2-14Nm, â¬59 statt â¬75



Den Drehmo gibts ungelabelt bei Superstar fÃ¼r ~50â¬ inkl. Versand:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=550


----------



## bobons (18. April 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Den Drehmo gibts ungelabelt bei Superstar für ~50 inkl. Versand:
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=550



Und von Normex (was auch immer das ist) nochmal günstiger: http://www.amazon.de/Normex-Drehmomentschlüssel-Fahrrad-2-14-Nm/dp/B0055WOA8Q/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. April 2013)

Wer kann mir einen schwarz zur not auch roten mindestens 760mm breiten AM/Endurolenker empfehlen? Also mindestens 20mm Rise und >9 Backsweep? Bitte unter 50â¬


----------



## aibeekey (25. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir einen schwarz zur not auch roten mindestens 760mm breiten AM/Endurolenker empfehlen? Also mindestens 20mm Rise und >9 Backsweep? Bitte unter 50



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...oon-Riserbar-Lenker-762mm-2012-20mm-Rise.html

oder is dir der zu schwer?!


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. April 2013)

Nicht unbedingt aber 40mm rise ist glaub zuviel. Hab bis jetzt 20 und 30 ausprobiert. 30 passt aber ich meine irgendwie ich brauch mehr Backsweep. Hab jetzt 8, vielleicht reicht ja auch 9.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (25. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt aber 40mm rise ist glaub zuviel. Hab bis jetzt 20 und 30 ausprobiert. 30 passt aber ich meine irgendwie ich brauch mehr Backsweep. Hab jetzt 8, vielleicht reicht ja auch 9.



öööhm, der von mir verlinkte hat doch nur 20mm rise?!

und wenn man einem post im tyee thread schenken darf, soll er wohl eher an die 12° backsweep haben.
behauptet jedenfalls der postende (hat ihn wohl direkt an seinen syntace vector mit 12° gehalten und muss wohl ähnlich sein), keine ahnung ob da was dran is
EDIT: war doch nicht der tyee thread, zumindest finde ich den post auf die schnelle nicht... aber hab das definitiv gelesen in den letzten ~10 tagen...


----------



## CoAXx (25. April 2013)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> oder man funktioniert diesen thread einfach um...
> schnäppchen posten und larbern zugleich




wollte ich auch grad schreiben 

Magura SL Bremsscheibe unter 20 http://www.vaust.com/catalog/magura...p-4113.html?osCsid=blsl8q8ilci7ft0qmnfbba21e0


----------



## adirem (25. April 2013)

Gibt es bei rcz im Moment Gutscheincodes für Rock Shox Gabeln?


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. April 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> öööhm, der von mir verlinkte hat doch nur 20mm rise?!
> 
> und wenn man einem post im tyee thread schenken darf, soll er wohl eher an die 12° backsweep haben.
> behauptet jedenfalls der postende (hat ihn wohl direkt an seinen syntace vector mit 12° gehalten und muss wohl ähnlich sein), keine ahnung ob da was dran is
> EDIT: war doch nicht der tyee thread, zumindest finde ich den post auf die schnelle nicht... aber hab das definitiv gelesen in den letzten ~10 tagen...



Ok dann kommt er in die nähere Auswahl auch wenn die oder Sixpack doch mal Probleme mit ihren Lenkern hatten!?


----------



## xylnx (25. April 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> Gibt es bei rcz im Moment Gutscheincodes für Rock Shox Gabeln?



nicht direkt, das kam heute



> FLASH SALES on ROCKSHOX 013
> ROCKSHOX 2013 XC28 Mag TK Coil 100mm Axle 9mm Disc/V-brakes 1 1/8 LockOut Black/Silver (00.4018.226.000) = *76.02e instead of 109.3e*
> ROCKSHOX 2013 XC32 TK Coil 100mm Axle 9mm Disc / V-brakes 1 1/8 LockOut Black/Silver (00.4018.226.002) = *95.03e instead of 162.52e*
> ROCKSHOX 2013 Recon Silver TK Solo Air 100mm - Axle 9mm - Disc/V-brakes - 1"1/8 - Lockout - Black (00.4018.227.000) = *161.56e instead of 293.68e*
> ...


----------



## adirem (25. April 2013)

Ich suche eine 29" 1 1/8 SID 100mm in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ok dann kommt er in die nähere Auswahl auch wenn die oder Sixpack doch mal Probleme mit ihren Lenkern hatten!?


 
Probleme bei den Sixpack Lenker sind mir lediglich von dem Carbon Teil bekannt, wobei das nicht unbedingt als Problem deklariert werden kann.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> Ich suche eine 29" 1 1/8 SID 100mm in schwarz


 
Dann bist hier im falschen Thread, schau dir mal lieber den "Ich suche ein Schnäppchen Thread an".


----------



## adirem (26. April 2013)

Polizei?


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> Polizei?


 
Nö, aber dort hast du sicherlich mehr Erfolg Antworten zu bekommen


----------



## adirem (26. April 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. April 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> öööhm, der von mir verlinkte hat doch nur 20mm rise?!
> 
> und wenn man einem post im tyee thread schenken darf, soll er wohl eher an die 12° backsweep haben.
> behauptet jedenfalls der postende (hat ihn wohl direkt an seinen syntace vector mit 12° gehalten und muss wohl ähnlich sein), keine ahnung ob da was dran is
> EDIT: war doch nicht der tyee thread, zumindest finde ich den post auf die schnelle nicht... aber hab das definitiv gelesen in den letzten ~10 tagen...



Kann den Post auch nicht finden. Würde ich aber gerne wissen weil ich sonst Gefahr laufe den dritten unpassenden Lenker zu kaufen.


----------



## warp4 (27. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kann den Post auch nicht finden. Würde ich aber gerne wissen weil ich sonst Gefahr laufe den dritten unpassenden Lenker zu kaufen.



Im Liteville Thread gabs mal folgende Aussage:

_740er Syntace Carbon Vector, mit 12er Kröpfung.

Wobei die Kröpfung genau dieselbe ist wie beim Nukeproof Warhead mit 9 Grad, wenn man die Teile aufeinander hält... _

Gruß Uwe


----------



## aibeekey (27. April 2013)

ich finds leider auch nicht mehr, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war der spoon auch nur mittels hyperlink eingefügt, nicht namentlich. was der suchfunktion (auch über google + site:mtb-news.de) natürlich nicht unbedingt zuträglich ist...

gibt nun zwei optionen:

-ich hab was durcheinander gebracht und es ging um den warhead

-es ist nur nicht auffindbar; der syntace hat aber scheinbar den gleichen backsweep wie der nukeproof, wodurch natürlich auch ein spoon wieder den gleichen backsweep wie der syntace hätte


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. April 2013)

Ok dann guck ich mal den Spoon an und schick ihn ggf. wieder zurück. Nukeproff hat für so eine hässliches Eigenmarkendesign echt steile Preise. Da kann ich ja gleich Syntace kaufen.


----------



## forever (21. Mai 2013)

Suche die 2010er Shimano BL-M595 VR Disc Bremse, im sehr guten Zustand - gibt's
das Ding noch für's Vorderrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (21. Mai 2013)

Gibts gerade nen CRC Gutschein? Habe ne größere Bestellung zusammengestellt, finde aber gerade keinen Gutschein. Ansonsten warte ich noch 

Gabs nicht mal nen Gutschein-Thread? Habe nach kurzer Suche nichts gefunden.


----------



## fcuk (23. Mai 2013)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Gibts gerade nen CRC Gutschein? Habe ne größere Bestellung zusammengestellt, finde aber gerade keinen Gutschein. Ansonsten warte ich noch
> 
> Gabs nicht mal nen Gutschein-Thread? Habe nach kurzer Suche nichts gefunden.


 

Hab hier einen 50 Euro Gutschein gefunden, allerdings erst ab 250 Euro Mindestbestellwert. 

"SAVE50" 

Hab ihn selbst nicht ausprobiert!

Viel Glück


----------



## ergoprox (23. Mai 2013)

Wie kriegt man eigentlich raus, ob und wann es bei Radon wieder so tolle Angebote für die Bikes gibt (z.B. das Slide 125 7.1 für 1299 oder das 8er für 1699 ?) Und wenn, gibt es die dann auch online oder muss man hinfahren?
Dankeschön...


----------



## AvantFighter (23. Mai 2013)

ergoprox schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man eigentlich raus, ob und wann es bei Radon wieder so tolle Angebote für die Bikes gibt (z.B. das Slide 125 7.1 für 1299 oder das 8er für 1699 ?) Und wenn, gibt es die dann auch online oder muss man hinfahren?
> Dankeschön...




Jeden Tag um 0.00 wird auf der Verkaufsseite das Tagesangebot aufgeführt und ist Online Verfügbar, wenn du einen RadonPartner in der Nähe hast, kann er an diesem Tag für dich auch Bestellen.


----------



## drakohla (23. Mai 2013)

Die Radon Schnäppchen werden dann meist hier gepostet http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617540&page=3
Und gelten dann wahrscheinlich nur bei Bike-Discount?!?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617540&page=3


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Mai 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/


----------



## 12die4 (23. Mai 2013)

Erst lesen, dann schreiben...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Mai 2013)

Oh ein Forumsspießer. Soll ich mich noch dafür entschuldigen, dass ich nur helfen wollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (23. Mai 2013)

Und jetzt bitte erstmal den Smilie betrachten, bevor gleich losgemeckert wird. Das war nicht als bösartiger Hinweis gemeint.


----------



## ergoprox (24. Mai 2013)

Nachdem ich mit meinem "alten" Midseason eigentlich sehr zufrieden war, es aber nach mittlerweile 6 Jahren ganzjähriger Beanspruchung doch etwas nervig ist andauernd Teile tauschen zu müssen (neuwertig wird es dadurch trotzdem nicht, wie ich trotz heftiger Investitionen in Gabel/Lager/Vorbau usw. gemerkt habe), habe ich gerade das Slide 125 7.1 SL bestellt. Für 1299,- ein Schnäppchen, wie ich finde.


----------



## Awesom-O (26. Mai 2013)

Gerade bestellt: 

Boxxer Race 2013 429,- bei BikeUnit

Mit Newsletteranmeldung: 424,-

Lange gesucht und das ist mit Abstand der beste Preis im Netz. 

Cheers.


----------



## forever (26. Mai 2013)

Suche dringend die Fox Bremsleitungsführung für meine F100RLC,
12.90 EUR sind echt krank für ein Stück Plaste samt Minischraube,
geht das nicht billiger?!?!?


----------



## 12die4 (26. Mai 2013)

Doch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabelbinder

Der aufgerufene Preis ist wirklich absolut geistesgestört. Hab ich auch nicht bezahlen wollen.


----------



## baron-tigger (28. Mai 2013)

Weiß jemand wo man derzeit günstig eine SID XX )tapered, 9mm Schnellsp.) bekommt?

2012er Modell in glänzend weiß oder schwarz wäre schön. Finde derzeit nur was bei ebay zwischen 350 und 380 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (29. Mai 2013)

rcz haut immer wieder entspr. Angebote sehr günstig raus.

Habe die als 1 1/8" seit einem Jahr. Habe die seitdem niemals unter 500 Euro gesehen. Tapered aber schon günstiger.


----------



## baron-tigger (29. Mai 2013)

Markusso schrieb:


> rcz haut immer wieder entspr. Angebote sehr günstig raus.
> 
> Habe die als 1 1/8" seit einem Jahr. Habe die seitdem niemals unter 500 Euro gesehen. Tapered aber schon günstiger.



Die hatten jetzt leider auch schon länger nix. Habe jetzt eine inkl Versand um 340 Eur bei eBay bekommen. 

Hat sich daher erledigt.


----------



## Markusso (31. Mai 2013)

Du hast ganz schön Glück gehabt. Die gibts inzwischen nicht mehr für den Preis...


----------



## Hans (5. Juni 2013)

wo gibt es den zur Zeit Laufräder mit Hope Pro 2 Naben günstig ?

Felgen sollten relativ leicht drauf sein - sind für meinen Sohn 

Danke

Hans


----------



## Chaos_666 (6. Juni 2013)

Ahoi,

Hier gibt es noch Restposten mit ZTR Crest dazu fÃ¼r 200 Pfund. Als ich vor nem Jahr da angefragt habe, kamen da noch 10 Pfund Porto nach Deutschland drauf. Sind also umgerechnet kein 250â¬.
Hab vor nem Jahr (wenn auch nicht dort) 350â¬ bezahlt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem LRS (meiner kam von Speer).

Zur info: Hab selbst noch nie was dort bestellt...


EDIT: Mea Culpa, hab mich da irgenwie verguckt, sind natÃ¼rlich kein Hopes ;-)
MfG
   Chaos


----------



## Hans (6. Juni 2013)

sind das Hope Pro 2 Naben ?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Markusso (6. Juni 2013)

Biste auf die Naben festgelegt?
Ich fahr den mit Novatech seit 2 Jahren, bin super zufrieden:

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5590

Meiner hat 1370g Echtgewicht.


----------



## Hans (6. Juni 2013)

Hope deshalb, weil ich auf alle Achsstandards umrüsten kann - das ist mir wichtig

es gibt auch noch Fun Works 4-Way, aber bei denen sind die vorderen Adapter nur leicht gesteckt und fallen beim einsetzten des Laufrades in die Gabel oft raus - hatte ich schon und will ich nicht mehr


----------



## 12die4 (6. Juni 2013)

Wenn das wirklich so krass sein sollte bei den Funworks Naben, dann würde ich das reklamieren. Da passen dann die Toleranzen ganz einfach nicht.
Ich habe an meinem Hardtail aber auch einen Funworks Laufradsatz (mit N-Light Evos). Da habe ich vorn auf 15mm Steckachse umgebaut. Die Steckachsaufnahmen sitzen zwar weniger fest drin als die QR Aufnahmen vorher, aber da fällt so leicht nix raus. Also ist das nicht "normal", was du beschreibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (6. Juni 2013)

den Laufradsatz hab ich schon verkauft - jetzt hab ich eben Hope - passt !

und das Problem mit den abfallenden QR 20 Adaptern haben einige


----------



## 12die4 (6. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß dass du nicht der einzige ist, dem es so ergangen ist. Aber trotzdem ist hier definitiv die Qualitätskontrolle daneben gegangen. Muss also vom Hersteller getauscht werden. Ärgerlich ja, aber nicht unbedingt ein Ausschlusskriterium. Wollte ich nur noch gesagt haben...


----------



## bobons (8. Juni 2013)

Pelto schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/182258-scott-spark-carbon-26
> 
> 
> Wenn alles so ist wie beschrieben und auch alles sauber abläuft, wirklich ein fairer Preis.
> ...



Es gibt einen neuen "Trick" unter Trickbetrügern:

Man klaue eine alte Auktion/Anzeige inkl. Bildern und stelle sie für einen unglaublich niedrigen, aber für einen Notverkauf noch glaubwürdigen Betrag ins Netz. Da schaltet sich bei vielen Käufern das Gehirn ab, da es um ein Schnäppchen geht und man möglichst schnell der Erste sein will, der zuschlägt.
Also: *Finger weg.* Im Zweifelsfall auf Abholung bestehen, wenn der VK nicht darauf eingeht, links liegen lassen.

Wenn jemand sich die Mühe macht, findet er garantiert obige Auktion im Google Cache auf ebay Kleinanzeigen, Sperrmüll, bikeboard.at etc..

BÄÄÄÄM: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scott-Spark...959?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item232b40c357


----------



## Pakalolo (8. Juni 2013)

Weiß nicht was passiert, wenn man einen Artikel "meldet", aber ich habs jetzt getan!
Zudem noch den Verkäufer angeschrieben und um nähere Infos gebeten.
Ride on!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (9. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand nen CRC oder Bike-Components Gutschein?

Wäre top!


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. Juni 2013)

kann die Atlas was?
http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/FOX-32-Talas-150-RL-Gabel/c-WG000321/a-A012223

ordentlich runtergesetzt das Ding


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juni 2013)

Naja solange man sie immer schön wartet (was teuer werden kann) wird sie schon funktioinieren. Allerdings hat es schon Gründe warum Fox jetzt ein anderes System eingeführt hat: einerseits der hohe Wartungsaufwand und andererseits das miese Ansprechen wenn man nicht regelmäßig wartet.


----------



## Simon Katsch (11. Juni 2013)

das habe ich auch schon gehört dass die Fox Gabeln da relativ sensibel sind.suche eigentlich eh ne soloair!


----------



## fone (11. Juni 2013)

ich mag meine talas. wenn mir die 2 stufen reichen wÃ¼rden hÃ¤tte ich damit vielleicht meine sektor u-turn  ersetzt.

die (soloair) float RL 150mm gibts fÃ¼r 350â¬... 
http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/FOX-32-Float-150-RL-Gabel/c-WG000321/a-A012226


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (11. Juni 2013)

passt leider nicht an meinen Rahmen...
integrierter Steuersatz 1 1/8"


----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr gerade den Link gesehen im anderen Schnäppchen-Thread? Gibts schon nicht mehr, schätze, das war ein Preisfehler.

Eine XX-Kurbel für 131 Euro wäre ja gelacht gewesen...


----------



## TonySoprano (11. Juni 2013)

amazon muss man nicht verstehen, ich hatte mal die XX für 180,- dort gekauft, allerdings in 170mm.


----------



## xylnx (11. Juni 2013)

hatte ich bei meiner auch, zwar fÃ¼r 200â¬ aber eine 175mm und bb30.. da muss amazon irgendwoher solche einzelstÃ¼cke immer wieder mal haben... ist Ã¶fters, wenn nur noch 1-2 auf lager sind... auch andere teile...


----------



## mikefize (11. Juni 2013)

Hatte auch vor ner Weile mal ne SID XX fÃ¼r 170â¬ im Warenkorb und als ich bestellen wollte war sie schon weg


----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. Juni 2013)

Bei mir lagen gerade 5 Minuten zwischen dem Post und meinem Klick.

Denke immer noch, dass die einen Preisfehler gemacht und bemerkt haben...

Wie oft beobachtet ihr den Amazon oder wie kriegt man solche Schnapper mit?

Brauche nÃ¤mlich noch ne leichte 165er fÃ¼r meine SÃ¼Ãe, die nicht von SRAM/Truvativ sein soll und 'nen Pornofaktor hat. Nicht fÃ¼r meine SÃ¼Ãe, fÃ¼r ihr Bike natÃ¼rlich ...



xylnx schrieb:


> hatte ich bei meiner auch, zwar fÃ¼r 200â¬ aber eine 175mm und bb30.. ...



BB30 gibt es allerorten imme rmal wieder jÃ¼nstisch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (12. Juni 2013)

da hilft wohl nur regelmäßig vorbei schauen... wer sparen will, muss zeit investieren... vor einem jahr, als ich die xx kurbel suchte, war bb30 immer die teurere variante...

bei amazon superschnapper sind mir meist nur sram produkte aufgefallen... (subjektiv)


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Juni 2013)

Ich hab eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Juni 2013)

Versandinfo ist auch gekommen...


----------



## DerFennek (13. Juni 2013)

Meine Kurbel wurde auch verschickt 

Habt ihr sonst noch was bekommen? Die Gabel? ... ?


----------



## Micha382 (13. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hat im Moment jemand einen Gutscheincode für BMO?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Juni 2013)

Fennek und Marco,

müsst ihr mir's auch noch unter die Nase reiben ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Juni 2013)

Alles eine Frage des Preises.....


----------



## jts-nemo (16. Juni 2013)

hey, kann mir wer sagen, ob bei dem schnäppchen (http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Te...dsatz-red.html) adapter für 20mm VR dabei sind oder man die selber besorgen muss?


----------



## Schibbie (17. Juni 2013)

wenn du den link mal richtig reinstellen könntest, dann könnte man dir auch helfen


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Juni 2013)

Falls du den meinst:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Two-26-Zoll-Disc-Laufrad-Laufradsatz-red.html

Der ist nur für Schnellspanner.

Mit zusätzlichen Adapter aber umbaubar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (17. Juni 2013)

oh tschuldigung. copy&paste fehler. danke für die hilfe.


----------



## 12die4 (19. Juni 2013)

Einen separaten Kleidungs-Schnäppchen-Laberthread gibt es ja nicht, oder??

Also ich suche eine neue Bike-Shorts (Tights). Sollte schon was taugen. Hochwertiges Sitzpolster, gute Materialien, gute Kühlung. Sowas wie Mavic, Gore oder ähnliches. Kennt da jemand aktuelle Sonderangebote??
Vielen Dank!


----------



## bobons (19. Juni 2013)

Schau mal bei Hibike nach der aktuellen Outlet -20% Aktion (ich kann Hibike hier nicht aufrufen da Opera dabei immer abstürzt).


----------



## hexxagon (20. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Also ich suche eine neue Bike-Shorts (Tights). Sollte schon was taugen. Hochwertiges Sitzpolster, gute Materialien, gute Kühlung. Sowas wie Mavic, Gore oder ähnliches. Kennt da jemand aktuelle Sonderangebote??



Was möchtest du den investieren?

Schau mal bei leverve. Ich bin von meiner HT begeistert.


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Einen separaten Kleidungs-Schnäppchen-Laberthread gibt es ja nicht, oder??
> ....
> Vielen Dank!



Doch gibt es..., SuFu nutzen!
bin grad unterwegs, da ist mir das zu mühsam, aber im Bekleidungsforum wirst du fündig 

Grüsse


----------



## 12die4 (20. Juni 2013)

@_hexxagon_: Vom Preis her wÃ¤re die Leverve HT Hose noch in Ordnung. 100â¬ hatte ich maximal angepeilt. Aber was macht die Hose denn jetzt besser als z.B. die hier?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...7054c4b/s/Mavic-HC-Bib-Short-Sommer-2013.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...e58/s/Mavic-Sprint-Bib-Short-Sommer-2013.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ort-RC-Pro-Sitzpolster-black-Sommer-2013.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Short-Formula-FX-Sitzpolster-Sommer-2013.html
 @sun909: Danke, da werde zukÃ¼nftig meine Fragen hin richten. Nun habe ich aber hier angefangen. Also sei es mir verziehen, wenn ich diesen Thread nutze.


----------



## hexxagon (20. Juni 2013)

Für mich:

Besseres Polster als die ersten 3 und bessere Verarbeitung als die RS. Wobei das Polster von der RS noch besser ist.


----------



## 12die4 (20. Juni 2013)

Okay, ich hab mir jetzt mal insgesamt vier Hosen bestellt, auch eine Leverve HT. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Größe auch passt. Hab bei 184cm und ganz amateurhaft gemessen gut 90cm Hüftumfang jetzt mal die M genommen.
Werde sie alle vier anprobieren müssen. Zwei davon gehen dann wieder zurück. Danke schon mal!


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @_hexxagon_:
> @sun909: Danke, da werde zukünftig meine Fragen hin richten. Nun habe ich aber hier angefangen. Also sei es mir verziehen, wenn ich diesen Thread nutze.



 Easy  viel Erfolg!

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (22. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt alle vier hier liegen und will nur nen kurzes Feedback geben:

- Leverve HT1 Bib
- Mavic HC Bib
- Sugoi Evolution Bib
- Sugoi RS Bib

------------------------------------

Leverve HT1:
Gute Passform. Habe M bestellt, obwohl ich bei Sugoi z.B. L brauche. Trotzdem sitzt die Leverve in M lockerer als z.B. die Sugoi RS in L. Das Sitzpolster ist sehr angenehm, wenn auch nicht besonders groß. Im Vergleich zu den anderen Hosen besitzt es nur die wesentlichen Polsterzonen, wie Sitzhöcker und Dammbrücke, weiter vorn ist das Polster flach. Beim Sitztest treffen meine Sitzhöcker das Polster optimal. Durch die schlanke Form läuft es sich in der Shorts sehr angenehm, fast wie ohne Sitzpolster. Also keine Gefahr für Einschränkungen beim Fahren. Die Materialien wirken hochwertig, leicht und sollten guten Wärmetransport bieten. Der Schnitt ist gut. Zwei Dinge gefallen mir allerdings nicht so sehr: Erstens der etwas billig wirkende, breite Gummibund an den Beinen mit etwas überdimensioniertem Schriftzug und zweitens die kratzigen Träger. Da ich die letzten Tage durch Sonne leicht gereizte Schulterpartien hatte, ist mir das sofort aufgefallen und das könnte auf einer langen Tour unangenehm werden.

Mavic HC:
Sitzt in Größe L ähnlich wie die Leverve in M, aber das Mavic etwas kleiner ausfällt, sollte ja bekannt sein. Wie die Leverve also kein "Kompressionseffekt" aber dafür sehr komfortabler Sitz. Die Materialien sind hochwertig mit guten Stretch. Besonders schön ist der Beinabschluss mit einem weichen Saum und nur leichter Antirutsch-Gummierung, die aber ausreicht. Das "Ergo 3D Insert" Sitzpolster der Mavic ist leider, zumindest für mich, die Schwachstelle. Das Polster sieht sinnvoll geformt aus mit einer zusätzlichen Polsterpartie im vorderen Dammbereich und ausgeprägten Sitzhöckern. Allerdings ist das Polster für meine Anatomie falsch eingenäht, was der Sitztest beweist. In sportlich nach vorn gebeugter Position sitzt das Polster zu weit hinten und dadurch verfehlt die großzügige Polsterung im Sitzhöckerbereich ihre Wirkung nahezu vollständig. Sehr schade, da sie fast die bequemste Hose ist, mit angenehm weichen Trägern.

Sugoi Evolution:
Die Evolution Bib sitzt trotz Größe L minimal enger als die beiden zuvor genannten, zumindest die Trägerlänge ist etwas geringer. Die Träger sind ganz leicht kratzig, aber nicht so, dass es unangehm wirkt. Im Vergleich zu den anderen drei Hosen werden weniger verschiedene Materialien eingesetzt, was den Preisunterschied zu den anderen Hosen auch erklärt. So sind es im Prinzip nur zwei. Ein Hauptstoff und ein Meshmaterial für die Träger. Der Tragekomfort leidet darunter aber nicht. Das "RC Pro" Sitzpolster ist ziemlich voluminös und aufwendig geformt mit Ventilationsöffnungen und diversen Ausformungen für optimale Durchblutung. Die Sitzhöcker-Polsterung ist auch optimal positioniert. Lediglich die deutliche Wahrnehmung beim Gehen ist zu kritisieren, was wohl aufgrund der dicken Polsterung nicht zu vermeiden ist. Schwer zu sagen, ob dadurch irgendwelche Reizungen bei langen Touren entstehen können. Die Anti-Rutsch Gummierung des relativ engen Hosensaums ist etwas "aggressiv" und kann einem schonmal einzelne Beinhaare ausreißen, wenn man die Hose zu hastig anzieht. Hier wäre weniger mehr gewesen.

Sugoi RS:
Sie ist die spürbar leichteste Hose der vier. Gleichzeitig fällt sie auch am kleinsten aus, was womöglich gewollt ist um einen spürbaren Kompressionseffekt zu erzeugen. Die Materialien (auch hier nur zwei im Einsatz) machen einen abriebsfesten, hochwertigen Eindruck. Sie dürften eine gute Ventilation bei heißem Wetter bieten. Allerdings ist mir an der Vernähung des Sitzpolsters ein Nahtfehler aufgefallen, weshalb ich hier definitiv reklamieren müsste. Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung aber tadellos. Das "Formula FX" Sitzpolster hat starke Ähnlichkeiten mit dem der Evolution Bib. Es ist ein wenig stärker perforiert und etwas verzweigter in seinen Polsterzonen aber vergleichsweise voluminös. Entsprechend ergeben sich dieselben Wahrnehmungen beim Gehen. Auch hier passt das Polster aber gut zum Sitzknochen und macht einen äußerst komfortablen Eindruck. Die Träger sind etwas weicher als bei der Evolution Hose, kommen aber nicht an die flauschigen Eigenschaften der Mavic heran und sitzen relativ stramm. Für den Antirutsch-Saum der RS gilt das gleiche wie bei der Evolution. Sugoi übertreibt es hier mit der Gummierung ein wenig.

Tja, jetzt ist die schwierige Frage, welche ich nehme. die perfekte Hose war bislang nicht dabei. Die Mavic würde ich aufgrund ihrer schlechten Sitzpolster-Position rauswerfen. Ansonsten dreh ich mich jetzt aber erstmal im Kreis...


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Juni 2013)

Hat wer den Maxxis Ardent 2.4 irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger als 36â¬ gesehen?


----------



## Maniac_TE (23. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand ein gutes Multitool zu nem richtigen Schnapperpreis gesehen?
(Am Liebsten Topeak, aber kein Muss)


----------



## carofem (23. Juni 2013)

Dieses finde ich ausreichend
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CJbK8oui-rcCFQRc3godEVAAMw


----------



## Hacky 2003 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo carofem
weis nicht ob Maniac_TE bis zum 321,7 warten will.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Hacky 2003 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo carofem
weis nicht ob Maniac_TE bis zum 321,7 warten will, wenn nicht soll er sich mal dieses anschauen http://www.funktionelles.de/Rund-um...Nr=46138&t=31110&c=38498&p=38498&PartnerId=22
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maniac_TE (23. Juni 2013)

Danke! Denke ich werde das von Topeak beim örtlichen für 20 holen!


----------



## Pakalolo (24. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand wo eine KIndshock Supernatural mit 150mm Verstellweg und 30,9mm Klemmung gerade günstig gibt? 
Danke!


----------



## Kreuzrad (26. Juni 2013)

Brügelmann/Fahrrad/Bikeunit 10% Gutscheine gibt es über diesen Link ->  http://multimedia.plgws.de/?PR_ID=3121

1) Irgendwelche Fake-Daten eingeben (Mail muss abrufbar sein)
2) Aktivieren via Link in der Mail
3) Ganz unten auf der Seite auf "Weiter" (großes Bild) klicken
4) Zwischen den ganz "tollen" Läden den passenden Laden suchen

Habs mal hier reingepackt, weil es im richtigen Schnäppchenthread wohl nicht passt 
Falls schon vorhanden, einfach löschen...


----------



## Markusso (28. Juni 2013)

Mein WOT-Filter schlägt Alarm bei der Seite... Vorsicht...


----------



## Kreuzrad (28. Juni 2013)

Bemängelt werden fehlender Jugendschutz und Datenschutz.
Da wir nur die Gutscheine wollen und nicht an einem Gewinnspiel, wofür die Seite eigentlich gedacht ist, teilnehmen wollen, ist die WOT-Warnung hinfällig.
Wie gesagt, einfach irgendwelche Fake-Daten nehmen. Nur die Mail muss abrufbar sein und keine bekannte Wergwerfmail, da hier gar keine Mail erst verschickt wird.


----------



## topfmodel (2. Juli 2013)

aktuell bei Rabe Bike, Scott Spark SL 2012 statt für 9500 für 4800 und auch noch in meiner Größe! Nur wie erklär ichs meiner Frau?? Wir haben schon 8 Stück und die jeden Tag eins Masche zieht nicht mehr! Damn!


----------



## Spearmint730 (3. Juli 2013)

topfmodel schrieb:


> und die jeden Tag eins Masche zieht nicht mehr! Damn!



Das lässt sich doch ganz bequem auf einen 14-tägigen Rhythmus erweitern 


Gesendet mit Nexus 7 Tapatalk HD


----------



## fone (3. Juli 2013)

wollte mich gerade im schnäppchen thread für den outdoor-broker-oneal-tipp bedanken  das darf man da aber nicht. also bedanke ich mich nicht. 

wenn der gutschein eingelöst ist, nicht mehr auf den browser-zurückbutton drücken... sonst ist der gutschein weg


----------



## mpmarv (4. Juli 2013)

Wollte mich auch für den Brokerlink bedanken, leider war ich so doof und hab die Sinner gestern anprobiert... als ich gerade bestellen wollte, waren sie schon ausverkauft in L ;(

Fett auch der Rabatt auf das Spark! Stadler scheint jetzt nach und nach die 26er hart abzuverkaufen. Erst das Scale, jetzt das Spark... was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juli 2013)

Was hast du für 'n Oberarm-Umfang, daß du L nimmst?
Bin auch auf der Suche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (4. Juli 2013)

Knie! Der M ging bei bestem Willen nicht über die Wade, wollte ihn auch nicht kaputtreißen. 

Ellenbogen hatte ich nicht an. Ich hab einmal getragene Protektoren von Alpinestars in M liegen, wenn du Interesse hast... habe ich zum Endurofahren gekauft, trage ich aber nicht, weil sie nicht unter mein Jersey passen.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juli 2013)

Wieviel wiegen denn die Dinger?
Passen die an Oberarm-Umfang 36-38cm?


----------



## chriwol7 (4. Juli 2013)

Mist, bräuchte auch L für die Kneeschoner


----------



## chriwol7 (9. Juli 2013)

Weiß nicht, obs schon jemand gepostet hat, aber gerade bei Stadler:

Scott Spark 620 für 1999,- statt 3599,-!!

Muss ein Fehler sein, die günstigeren Modelle sind nämlich 800,- (640) bis 1500,- (630) teurer... Muss jetzt ins Bett, damit ich keine Dummheiten mach - mein neues Rad ist erst zwei Wochen alt


----------



## tozzi (9. Juli 2013)

chriwol7 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, obs schon jemand gepostet hat, aber gerade bei Stadler:
> 
> Scott Spark 620 für 1999,- statt 3599,-!!
> 
> Muss ein Fehler sein, die günstigeren Modelle sind nämlich 800,- (640) bis 1500,- (630) teurer... Muss jetzt ins Bett, damit ich keine Dummheiten mach - mein neues Rad ist erst zwei Wochen alt



Hallo,

ist kein Fehler - war am Wochende bei mir auch als Faltblatt/Prospekt so in der Tageszeitung.

Grüße


----------



## dunkelfalke (10. Juli 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> ...ist aber für Firmtech von Magura, geht zwar  auch mit Scheibe...möchte aber nicht jeder die Optik von dem  Gedönse.



Tu nen Durin-Casting drauf, dann löst sich das Problem wie von selbst


----------



## mpmarv (10. Juli 2013)

dunkelfalke schrieb:


> Tu nen Durin-Casting drauf, dann löst sich das Problem wie von selbst



Kannst man an die Gabel die Magura HS30 Felgenbremsen schrauben? Mein vater hat ein altes Corratec HT und die Gabel ist unter aller Sau....


----------



## dunkelfalke (10. Juli 2013)

Ist die bremse vorn oder hinten an der Gabel? Wenn vorne, dann sind es Cantis, da brauchst du ein anderes Modell, oder den Casting, den ich im bikemarkt gesehen habe. Wenn hinten, dann sollte es auch so passen


----------



## mpmarv (10. Juli 2013)

Ok danke, sind leider vor der Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crusty77 (10. Juli 2013)

suche einen günstigen Rucksack für MTB Touren für mich und meine Frau.
Da wir momentan keine Trinkblase wollen, sollte eine liter bis 1,5 liter Flasche reinpassen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## 12die4 (11. Juli 2013)

Nur Flasche oder nehmt ihr auch noch Wechselkleidung, Verpflegung und Co mit?
Sonst wÃ¼rde ich sagen, reicht da was ganz kleines. Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Deuter Speedlite 10 fÃ¼r die lokalen Touren gegÃ¶nnt. Dann muss ich nicht immer den groÃen Trans Alpin 30 mitschleppen. Gibt es bei HiBike fÃ¼r 35â¬: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...sack-ohne-Blase-Trinksystem-2-0-Mod-2013.html

Der Rucksack ist allerdings auf nÃ¶tigste reduziert um besonders leicht und kompakt zu sein. Das muss man bedenken. Vom Komfort kommt er nicht an den Trans Alpin heran.


----------



## Crusty77 (11. Juli 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Nur Flasche oder nehmt ihr auch noch Wechselkleidung, Verpflegung und Co mit?
> Sonst würde ich sagen, reicht da was ganz kleines. Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Deuter Speedlite 10 für die lokalen Touren gegönnt. Dann muss ich nicht immer den großen Trans Alpin 30 mitschleppen. Gibt es bei HiBike für 35: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...sack-ohne-Blase-Trinksystem-2-0-Mod-2013.html
> 
> Der Rucksack ist allerdings auf nötigste reduziert um besonders leicht und kompakt zu sein. Das muss man bedenken. Vom Komfort kommt er nicht an den Trans Alpin heran.



Oh ja da hab ich mich etwas zu kurz gefasst. Es sollte noch regenkleidung, ersatzschlauch, bischen werkzeug und flickzeug mit rein.


Gruß Frank


----------



## 12die4 (11. Juli 2013)

Wenn du dir für Multitool und Ersatzschlauch eine Satteltasche besorgst, reicht der Speedlite auch für diese Belange. Wenn du das nicht willst, würde ich einen minimal größeren Rucksack nehmen, 12 bis max 15l Volumen. Das reicht dann dicke. Da kann ich dir aber nix konkretes empfehlen grad.


----------



## ms303 (11. Juli 2013)

Oder Du nimmst den von Lidl, den es aktuell für  9,99 gibt.

Bin ich bestens mit zufrieden... 

http://www.lidl.de/de/NICHTS-kann-Dich-stoppen-ab-11-07-/CRIVIT-Leichtgewichts-Rucksack


----------



## 12die4 (11. Juli 2013)

6,5l? Bissl arg knapp, zumal die Form sehr schmal und lang ist. Gut für Papierrollen. Schlecht für alles andere. Dagegen ist der Deuter Speedlite mit 10l ja schon ein Gigant. Und auch da hätte ich gesagt, wird es mit Regenjacke, Regenhose, 1,5l Flasche, Werkzeug/Multitool, Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug langsam eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. Juli 2013)

daunenjacke und 2.0L coke passt vermutlich nicht rein, das stimmt. aber genau so ein ding hatte ich vor nem jahr zum shuttlen gesucht und einfach mal das 6-fache bezahlt.
für alles andere hat man doch den korb am lenker.


----------



## Bridgeguard (12. Juli 2013)

http://www.sport-bittl.de/radsport/mountainbike-fully/scott-spark-620::23980.html

Scott Spark 620 in M oder L für 1999 
schade, dass es das nichtmehr in XL gibt


----------



## bomberia (12. Juli 2013)

In XL noch wenige verfügbar! Schau mal genau hin...


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal bei rcz bikeshop* eine Reba RL 2013 bestellt. Das Billigste was ich in Dtl. gefunden habe sind ca. 300â¬. Bei rcz sinds 233,- gewesen. Wie machen die so gute Preise bei den Federgabeln? Versandkostenfrei ist es auch noch.

Nico.

*Haben ja einen sehr guten Ruf.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## xylnx (12. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal bei rcz bikeshop* eine Reba RL 2013 bestellt. Das Billigste was ich in Dtl. gefunden habe sind ca. 300. Bei rcz sinds 233,- gewesen. Wie machen die so gute Preise bei den Federgabeln? Versandkostenfrei ist es auch noch.
> 
> Nico.
> 
> *Haben ja einen sehr guten Ruf.



ich habe mit denen auch nur gute erfahrungen gemacht, aber lies dir mal die rückgabebedingungen durch, falls mal was retoure gehen soll... 

ich glaube die haben eine sehr geringe retourequote  auch gewährleistungen möchte ich da auch nicht abwickeln... ist sicher kein spass, aber ich habe damit keine erfahrung bei denen... die preise stimmen sonst auf jeden fall... zumal dann immer noch 15% rabatt dazu kommen können...


----------



## mpmarv (12. Juli 2013)

Der Scott Spark link wurde jetzt glaub ich schon das 5. mal gepostet, ist es denn zu viel verlangt im Schnäppchenthread kurz die vorherige Seite zu überfliegen...

Es ist ja toll, dass jeder postet, aber für die Übersichtlichkeit wäre es phänomenal wenn Doppelposts vermieden werden.


----------



## chem (14. Juli 2013)

Der SLX Bremshebel von Wiggle ist ja eine Version für links, haben die die rechte Version gar nicht?

http://www.wigglesport.de/shimano-slx-m675-bremshebel/#tabBuyNow


----------



## mikefize (14. Juli 2013)

Die gibt's hier doch eh günstiger. Sowohl rechts als auch links.


----------



## chem (14. Juli 2013)

Oh, danke. Eigentlich wollte ich bei Wiggle auf die 70â¬ kommen, damit ich den 5â¬ Newsletter Gutschein nutzen konnte. Momentan bin ich bei 43â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunkelfalke (14. Juli 2013)

Wenn du Shimano-Bremshebel brauchst, hier ist ein Schnäppchen
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5820


----------



## jts-nemo (14. Juli 2013)

da sind die aber bei bikepartsbs billiger und außerdem nicht die alten, wie bei cnc.


----------



## chem (14. Juli 2013)

Naja, der Post von dunkelfalke ist ein Paar.


----------



## mikefize (14. Juli 2013)

chem schrieb:


> Oh, danke. Eigentlich wollte ich bei Wiggle auf die 70 kommen, damit ich den 5 Newsletter Gutschein nutzen konnte. Momentan bin ich bei 43



Bei Wiggle lohnt es sich meiner Erfahrung nach immer vor allem die Klamotten noch durchzuschauen, konnte ich schon das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen


----------



## chem (14. Juli 2013)

Dankesehr für die vielen Tipps.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für MAGURA Bremsscheiben 180mm?

Danke


----------



## juneoen (23. Juli 2013)

hey bin auf der suche nach einem laufradsatz unter 1700 g für schnellspanner vorne hinten und disc 6 loch aufnahme - gerne mögleichst günstig - jemand einen tipp? farbe wäre schwarz weiss oder blau super - danke schonmal!


----------



## Markusso (23. Juli 2013)

gibt bei Actionsports einen CL lrs mit xt naben und dt xr400 mit 1660g für 159.

mit den alligator adaptern liegste somit immer noch knapp unter den 1700g

allerdings verdellt man die xr400 recht schnell, sind nix fürn ruppigen Einsatz.


----------



## juneoen (23. Juli 2013)

das klingt schonaml sehr gut - danke!

hat jemand noch altenativen?- soll für meine kleine und leichte freundin sein - und nur für touren - also war das ein sehr guter tipp -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (23. Juli 2013)

Den fahr ich am Tourer für mittleren Traileinsatz seit 3 Jahren (wiege 73kg):

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=5590

wiegt 1370g, hält mehr aus als die xr400, sehr gute Naben - bin super zufrieden; musste einmal richtig nachzentrieren


----------



## Skeletor23 (24. Juli 2013)

Gestern das Entourage von CRC erhalten. Das Bike ist echt der Hammer für den Preis


----------



## Dakeyras (24. Juli 2013)

juneoen schrieb:


> das klingt schonaml sehr gut - danke!
> 
> hat jemand noch altenativen?- soll für meine kleine und leichte freundin sein - und nur für touren - also war das ein sehr guter tipp -




frag doch mal bei bike-laedle.de an

die haben qualtitativ sehr gut aufgebaute LRS, da wird sich sicher was passendes zusammenstellen lassen.

je nachdem was sie für reifenbreiten fahren will eine Spank Vomax Evo oder eine Oozy Evo mit Novatec Superlight Naben und D-Light Speichen und du hast einen leichten stabilen LRS


----------



## dragonjackson (26. Juli 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-Troy-Lee..._Radsport_Bekleidung&var=&hash=item1e7ba67e71

Weil ichs gerade im Schnäppchen Thread gelesen habe - Danke.
Sind das Kopien???


----------



## nino85 (26. Juli 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-Troy-Lee..._Radsport_Bekleidung&var=&hash=item1e7ba67e71
> 
> Weil ichs gerade im Schnäppchen Thread gelesen habe - Danke.
> Sind das Kopien???



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es zu einem Drittel des Ladenpreises Originale sind. Aber sicher sagen können wird dir das hier auch keiner.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juli 2013)

Ich habe eine gekauft und mit der Original verglichen.
Ich kann keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Material, Nähte und Verarbeitung sind identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (26. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine gekauft und mit der Original verglichen.
> Ich kann keinen Unterschied feststellen.
> Material, Nähte und Verarbeitung sind identisch.



Der Shop verkauft die demnach schon länger oder öfters?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juli 2013)

ja, kollege hat sich schon eine vor April gekauft


----------



## dragonjackson (26. Juli 2013)

Das dachte ich mir - bei Margen im Klamotten Segment von über 250% sind Kopien sehr gut, mit gleicher Qualität günstig herzustellen. Ob Herr Lee nun daran verdient - mir wayne!


----------



## nino85 (26. Juli 2013)

Was muss man denn noch für den Zoll bei sowas einrechnen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juli 2013)

bei mir kam das ding einfach so mit der post.
sonst 19% wie immer
bei so kleinen bestellungen intersiert sich wohl der zoll nicht dafür


----------



## dragonjackson (26. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was muss man denn noch für den Zoll bei sowas einrechnen?



Ich meine um die 20%?! Setzt sich aus 19% MWST und irgendwas um die 1% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zusammen. War zumindest die Pauschalrechnung beim Import von Gitarren aus Japan...

Und es gibt eine Art Mindestgrenze - da drunter schaut der Zoll nicht - warens 24,- Euro???


----------



## nino85 (26. Juli 2013)

Grad gefunden:
Zoll-Homepage

Sind wohl "nur" 19% - damit liegt die Hose dann bei 40,45 


----------



## dragonjackson (26. Juli 2013)

Hat nicht letztens jemand gepostet - bei hibike, o.ä. pedale als draufgabe beim kauf von schuhen (flat)????


----------



## Hans (26. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bei mir kam das ding einfach so mit der post.
> sonst 19% wie immer
> bei so kleinen bestellungen intersiert sich wohl der zoll nicht dafür



wie fällt den die Größe aus ?

34 entspricht L ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juli 2013)

eher groß, kann manwirklich mit einer jeans vergleichen

user kai1978 hat eine in 34, die ist ihm zu groß, will er verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (26. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> eher groß, kann manwirklich mit einer jeans vergleichen
> 
> user kai1978 hat eine in 34, die ist ihm zu groß, will er verkaufen.



Hat jemand einen Vergleich zur platzangst RAM Hose in m? Ich weiß nicht ob ich 30 oder 32 bestellen soll


----------



## fone (28. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine gekauft und mit der Original verglichen.
> Ich kann keinen Unterschied feststellen.
> Material, Nähte und Verarbeitung sind identisch.



so genau hab ich sie nicht verglichen, bin aber hoch zufrieden. alles hochwertig. und sogar die polsterpads waren dabei (nicht wie beim kollegen, der in D bestellt hat). hatte ein paar GP handschuhe mitbestellt, da gingen recht schnell die ersten gummi-noppen oben auf den fingern ab - da hab ich überlegt, ob das bei den originalen auch so ist. 

größe fällt sehr jeans-artig aus.


----------



## shurikn (28. Juli 2013)

liebevoll genäht von Kinderhand, garniert mit feinsten krebserregenden Weichmachern und Substanzen... 

muss nicht sein, könnte aber. schade dass für offensichtliche fakes hier so die werbetrommel gerührt wird. tausende euros für fahrräder und komponenten, aber da wird gespart.


----------



## dragonjackson (28. Juli 2013)

Genau wie beim Original


----------



## Hans (28. Juli 2013)

oder wie bei adidas, nike usw.


----------



## piilu (28. Juli 2013)

Heisst ja nicht, dass die gefälscht ist. Manchmal werden einfach in der Fabrik ein paar Nachtschichten eingelegt


----------



## fone (31. Juli 2013)

ah, verdammt meine hose ist im apple-werk gefertigt worden und die original troy lee bei greenpeace (nein, denn was sinnvolles würden die nie tun)?


----------



## jammerlappen (1. August 2013)

Hat jemand die Reverb kaufen können?


----------



## DC. (6. August 2013)

Gibts irgendwo gerade günstig ein Shimano XT Scheibenbremsset vo+hi mit ICE-tech Beläge? Referenzpreis wären 169,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (6. August 2013)

nein.


----------



## Connay (7. August 2013)

An die Besitzer der TLD Moto Hose. Jetzt mal unabhängig davon ob Fake oder nicht, wie ist die Passform der Hose? Geht die auch noch zum Touren fahren oder ist das ne Gravity Hose?
Thx


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2013)

Ich fahre damit schon meinen 2. AX, geile Tourenhose.


----------



## piilu (7. August 2013)

Im WInter vieleicht, in der Hose schwitzt man sich zu Tode


----------



## borno (8. August 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> Bei Penny gibts mal wieder den Montageständer für 25.



Hast du einen Link zu dem Montageständer? 
Kann ihn auf der Penny-Homepage leider nicht finden.


----------



## Freefloh (8. August 2013)

Hi, 
hat einer die Avid Trail X.0 oder die Elixir 9 trail als Schnapper gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (8. August 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat einer die Avid Trail X.0 oder die Elixir 9 trail als Schnapper gesehen?



Willst meine X0?


----------



## Freefloh (8. August 2013)

@micha schau mal in deine PNs


----------



## BumbaBumba (12. August 2013)

Sagt euch die Marke was? 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Fox-32-Float-100-Federgabel-Modell-2013-.html

Das sieht ja sooo geil aus


----------



## xylnx (12. August 2013)

völlig unbekannt 

storck muss man doch wenigstens mal gehört haben 

http://www.storck-bicycle.de/de/web0.asp?ID=2000&sub=2000&objekt=%DCber%20uns


----------



## dunkelfalke (12. August 2013)

xylnx schrieb:


> storck muss man doch wenigstens mal gehört haben



Ja klar, nimm2


----------



## xylnx (12. August 2013)

treffer


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. August 2013)

BumbaBumba schrieb:


> Sagt euch die Marke was?



Ist das wirklich dein Ernst?

Nico.


----------



## Beaumont (14. August 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo gerade günstig ein Shimano XT Scheibenbremsset vo+hi mit ICE-tech Beläge? Referenzpreis wären 169,-



Meinst du diese Referenz?
http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Brem...orne-hinten-VR-HR-Ice-Tech-Resin-schwarz.html


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. August 2013)

Hat jemand ne einzelne SLX HR Bremse gÃ¼nstiger als 72â¬ gesehen?
Schon mal danke!


----------



## dunkelfalke (14. August 2013)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=9398

oder meinst du die 675?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (14. August 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo gerade günstig ein Shimano XT Scheibenbremsset vo+hi mit ICE-tech Beläge? Referenzpreis wären 169,-


Ja, hier.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. August 2013)

dunkelfalke schrieb:


> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=9398
> 
> oder meinst du die 675?



675 ja


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2013)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne einzelne SLX HR Bremse günstiger als 72 gesehen?
> Schon mal danke!



Ich hätte noch einen fast neuen SLX Bremssattel und eine neue passende Bremsleitung. Bräuchtest nur noch einen Bremshebel.

Nico.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. August 2013)

Hm ne auf basteln hab ich nich so lust


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. August 2013)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Hm ne auf basteln hab ich nich so lust



Naja... bei einer neuen Bremse musst du auch die Leitung kürzen und je nach Entlüftungsqualität das selbige auch noch mal machen. 

Die Bremsleitung wird anhand einer Schraube an den Bremssattel geschraubt, Öl rein und fertig ist der Lack.

Nico.


----------



## log11 (15. August 2013)

Suche auch gerad nen gutes Angebot zur SLX oder XT Bremse. (M675 oder M785)

Danke.


----------



## Taunide (15. August 2013)

Suche einen CRC Gutschein, wäre super falls jemand einen übrig hat.


----------



## sun909 (16. August 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Suche auch gerad nen gutes Angebot zur SLX oder XT Bremse. (M675 oder M785)
> 
> Danke.



Im Bikemarkt gibt's günstige neue...

Grüsse


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. August 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Suche auch gerad nen gutes Angebot zur SLX oder XT Bremse. (M675 oder M785)
> 
> Danke.



Vorn oder hinten? Für hinten kann ich schnell eine fast neue zusammenbauen. Siehe oberen Post. Für vorn dauert die Lieferung länger, da der linke Hebel erst in 2-7 Tagen lieferbar ist.

nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (18. August 2013)

Danke fürs Angebot niconj2. Ich hab inzwischen was günstiges gefunden und Bremse ist schon am Bike.  Ging sehr schnell.


----------



## buheitel (18. August 2013)

suche was gÃ¼nstigeres als die Ã¼blichen 16â¬ ...BremsbelÃ¤ge Elixir (5) Sinterversion.
Kennt einer was?
GrÃ¼sse aus der Eifel
Bernd


----------



## prolink (18. August 2013)

ja hier
http://www.ebay.at/itm/4-Pairs-Avid...ikeparts_SR&hash=item257bea9b92#ht_735wt_1161

fahr ich selber


----------



## mikefize (18. August 2013)

Sind die baugleich zu den Superstar? liegen ja preislich im selben Bereich und kommen auch aus England. Die SSC sind zwar okay, aber da is doch immer recht wenig Belag auf der Platte


----------



## austriacarp (21. August 2013)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> suche was günstigeres als die üblichen 16 ...Bremsbeläge Elixir (5) Sinterversion.
> Kennt einer was?
> Grüsse aus der Eifel
> Bernd


 
Hier hast du günstige Beläge fahre selbst die Kevlar Version auf meiner Code und bin noch keine besseren Beläge gefahren.
http://www.discobrakes.com/?s=0&t=0&c=2&p=838&


----------



## buheitel (21. August 2013)

super! Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (21. August 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Hier hast du günstige Beläge fahre selbst die Kevlar Version auf meiner Code und bin noch keine besseren Beläge gefahren.
> http://www.discobrakes.com/?s=0&t=0&c=2&p=838&



Wo sitzt denn der "Laden"? Ich konnte keine Infos finden auf der Seite...


----------



## ms303 (21. August 2013)

Ich auch nicht.

Aber der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass es sich um einen "Laden" aus dem asiatischen Bereich handelt.

Muss nicht schlecht sein, würde es aber trotz guter Erfahrungen von austriacarp nicht kaufen wollen.

Keine Experimente bei so wichtigen Sachen wie z. B. Bremsen.

Aber nur meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## garbel (22. August 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Hier hast du günstige Beläge fahre selbst die Kevlar Version auf meiner Code und bin noch keine besseren Beläge gefahren.
> http://www.discobrakes.com/?s=0&t=0&c=2&p=838&




Wie sind die so bei Nässe? Über Ceramic-Mischungen liest man ja hier und da, daß die bei Nässe nicht so doll sein sollen und auch schnell verschleissen...



ms303 schrieb:


> Aber der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass es sich um einen "Laden" aus dem asiatischen Bereich handelt.



Ein bischen googeln hat irgendwie Taiwan/Singapur ausgeworfen. Naja egal, ich würde, wenn überhaupt, die Semis nehmen, über diese "Spezialmischungen" wie Kevlar u. Ceramic liest man doch zu viele unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Bis jetzt nur Gutes hab ich über die "blauen" A2Z Pads gelesen.


----------



## austriacarp (22. August 2013)

Also mir ist das egal wo die Beläge herkommen solange die Beläge besser funktionieren wie die originalen und ein drittel davon kosten. Versand ist kostenlos und in 4 Tagen waren die Beläge da, wenn jemand dort nicht bestellen und das 3 fache zahlen will dann ist das sein Bier ich kann den Shop jedenfalls nur empfehlen. Meine Beläge kamen aus England Shops gibt es in UK, USA, Germany und Singapore steht auch auf der Facebook Seite. @ms303 





> Keine Experimente bei so wichtigen Sachen wie z. B. Bremsen.


Ist blos ein Bike und kein Formel 1 Wagen und da merk ich auf den ersten km ob die Beläge was taugen oder ob sie Schrott sind.


----------



## ms303 (22. August 2013)

War auch nicht böse gemeint. 

Ist halt nur meine Meinung, mehr nicht.


----------



## Vidar (24. August 2013)

Hat jemand günstige XT 9fach Kassetten gesehen?


----------



## musiclust (24. August 2013)

Vidar schrieb:


> Hat jemand günstige XT 9fach Kassetten gesehen?



Moin,

hier http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/fahrrad-teile/kassetten/shimano-deore-xt-cs-m770-9-fach-kassette bei Newsletter Abo minus 5

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## TonySoprano (24. August 2013)

wenn es nicht unbedingt xt sein muss, Preis/Leistung unschlagbar: SLX HG80 in 11-32 nur 282Gramm fÃ¼r 35,-â¬

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19121_Saint---SLX---LX-Kassette-CS-HG80-9-9-fach-.html


----------



## nullstein (25. August 2013)

Vidar schrieb:


> Hat jemand günstige XT 9fach Kassetten gesehen?



Ich hab grad eine abzugeben  Allerdings ohne Abschlussring.Dafür für 20.

Suche einen XTR 10fach I-Spec B Trigger.Referenzpreis sind derzeit 89,95.


----------



## Vidar (25. August 2013)

slx hatte ich auch erst überlegt. Aber die scheint nicht sehr freilauffreundlich zu sein. Fahrrad xxl war schon ein guter Tipp, da ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (2. September 2013)

hat jemand einen guten preis für ein xt-bremsen set. mit oder ohne scheiben. mein bestes suchergebniss 190 euro ohne scheiben.


----------



## Beaumont (2. September 2013)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hat jemand einen guten preis für ein xt-bremsen set. mit oder ohne scheiben. mein bestes suchergebniss 190 euro ohne scheiben.



Seite 23 ganz unten!


----------



## eminem7905 (2. September 2013)

seite 23??? ich bin bei seite 16...
werde mal den beitrag suchen...gib mal die post nr durch. 

danke dir.


----------



## dragonjackson (2. September 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10858055&postcount=575

http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Brem...orne-hinten-VR-HR-Ice-Tech-Resin-schwarz.html


----------



## mikefize (2. September 2013)

Hab die BFO mal bestellt. Bestätigung hab ich bekommen ... aber bevor ich keine Versandbestätigung hab, glaub ich gar nix


----------



## 12die4 (2. September 2013)

Dito. Aber Versuch macht kluch. 
Könnte gut sein, dass es noch eine aus der ersten Generation ist.


----------



## mikefize (2. September 2013)

Aber selbst dann dürfte der Preis doch ziemlich gut sein?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. September 2013)

.


----------



## mikefize (2. September 2013)

@12die4:
Wenn das Produktbild korrekt war, sollte es das 2012er Modell sein. Kostet derzeit z.B. 400 bei Bike Components.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (2. September 2013)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hat jemand einen guten preis für ein xt-bremsen set. mit oder ohne scheiben. mein bestes suchergebniss 190 euro ohne scheiben.


 
Bike-components: 179 EUR für die 2014er-Ausführung, keine Ahnung was der Unterschied ist: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-Modell-2014-.html

Rose: 175 EUR http://www.roseversand.de/search/find/?q=BR-M785+


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> @12die4:
> Wenn das Produktbild korrekt war, sollte es das 2012er Modell sein. Kostet derzeit z.B. 400 bei Bike Components.



Es gibt aber zwei produktbilder, die unterschiedlich sind. Die Beschreibung sagt aber war von zwei Finger Hebel. D.h. die überarbeitete Version.

Leider hab ich grad kein Geld locker...

Nico.


----------



## dragonjackson (2. September 2013)

Sag mal, was soll der Mist!? Warum ist der Link der BFO gelöscht?! War den anzen Tag im Außendienst, komme heim, will mirs genauer anschauen und jetzt hats irgendein übereifriger Admin gelöscht, weil Kids es nicht auseinanderhalten können, wo Sie diskutieren?! Sorry... da bin doch ich nicht schuld!?


----------



## Jamaeleon (2. September 2013)

edit: wohl doch nicht ausverkauft

auf jeden Fall ging der Link vorhin nicht mehr, wurde deswegen wohl auch gelöscht



mfg


----------



## Metrum (2. September 2013)

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...nbremsenset Brake Force One BF01.html?x=0&y=0

Hatte sie auch angeschrieben und eben die Antwort gelesen, als ich heim kam. Ist kein Druckfehler sondern kostet wirklich nur 199 und ist für vorn und hinten komplett. Habe mal paar Sets bestellt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2013)

Lustig. Jetzt ist auch das andere Produktfoto weg und nur noch das mit dem zwei Finger Hebel da.

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jessca (2. September 2013)

Will mir demnächst ein Edge 810 holen. So richtige Schnäppchen hab ich da aber noch nicht entdeckt. Gibts die evtl.?


----------



## p-p (2. September 2013)

Ist die BFO im Link jetzt die funktionierende?
In der Beschreibung steht jetzt Modelljahr 2012 und 


> ...ermöglicht entspanntes ?Ein-Finger-Bremsen? bei höchster Bremsleistung...


Danke schonmal, falls es jemand weiß.


----------



## 12die4 (2. September 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Aber selbst dann dÃ¼rfte der Preis doch ziemlich gut sein?



Aja, klar. Wenn die Bremse nicht bremst, wÃ¼rde ich beim HERSTELLER reklamieren und den Umtausch ins neuste Modelljahr verlangen. Ist doch selbstverstÃ¤ndlich, oder?
Aber ich glaube, dass diese "funktioniert nicht" Aussagen Ã¼ber die erste BFO-Generation auch stark Ã¼bertrieben sind. Jetzt steht ja eh Modelljahr 2012, also bin ich da ganz entspannt. Nun heiÃt es abwarten und schauen, wann sie geliefert wird.
Und im Prinzip sind 99â¬/Bremse ein lÃ¤cherlicher Preis. Das ist ja fast Shimano SLX Niveau...


----------



## mikefize (2. September 2013)

Eben. So kann man mal einen kostengünstigen Versuch wagen und sollten die Schauermärchen tatsächlich wahr sein, bekommt man sie ohne großen Wertverlust bei Ebay oder im Bikemarkt los.


----------



## 12die4 (2. September 2013)

Genau das war auch mein Gedanke.


----------



## un..inc (2. September 2013)

Servus!
Ich hab auch mal zugeschlagen.
Was will man bei dem Preis falsch machen?
WertVERLUST ist bei Ebay wohl sowieso nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## OliDuro (2. September 2013)

Hallo,
hab mir auch ein Set BFOs geordert, über's Bestellformular mit Zahlungsweise "Rechnung", was mich doch sehr wundert.
In der Bestätigung steht nun auch Rechnung, im Kleingedruckten steht nun aber 





> Die Bezahlung erfolgt mit Nachnahme oder mit Kreditkarte (gesicherter Zahlungsverkehr mit Qenta).



Wie habt Ihr bestellt? Mein Paket soll nach D gehen, da ist eh keine Nachnahme möglich.


----------



## un..inc (2. September 2013)

Oh, du hast recht.
Na da bin ich mal gespannt.
Da sollte man wohl mal nachfragen.



OliDuro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mir auch ein Set BFOs geordert, über's Bestellformular mit Zahlungsweise "Rechnung", was mich doch sehr wundert.
> In der Bestätigung steht nun auch Rechnung, im Kleingedruckten steht nun aber
> Wie habt Ihr bestellt? Mein Paket soll nach D gehen, da ist eh keine Nachnahme möglich.


----------



## Cuthepro (2. September 2013)

Verkaufe Gutschein für Rose Versand , bei Interesse melden !!!


----------



## ms303 (2. September 2013)

Eine Frage zu dem BFO-Angebot:

Macht die Bremse überhaupt Sinn?  Stimmen die Werbeversprechungen ?

Weiß das jemand bzw. kennt jemand die Bremse wirklich? 

Habe XT bzw. Zee-Bremsen.

Geht das überhaupt noch (viel)  besser?

Die Shimanos sind ja schon echte Anker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (2. September 2013)

hier gibts einen recht ausführlichen Test zur BFO


----------



## xylnx (2. September 2013)

viel spaß beim lesen  

funktioniert deine bremse? -> ja, dann lass sie dran -> nein, kannst du dein glück probieren, mit der neusten generation


----------



## ms303 (2. September 2013)

Braucht also kein Mensch...

Egal,  wie günstig ....

Da bin ich ja beruhigt ... 

An alle, die bestellt haben:

Viel Spaß mit dem Ding... 

Okay, ich habe nur den "Kurztest " gelesen.

Reicht (mir) aber.....


----------



## MTBRace (2. September 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Bike-components: 179 EUR für die 2014er-Ausführung, keine Ahnung was der Unterschied ist: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-Modell-2014-.html
> 
> Rose: 175 EUR http://www.roseversand.de/search/find/?q=BR-M785+


Die 2014er ist die B-Version, also ist es dasselbe Angebot wie das weiter oben.


----------



## austriacarp (3. September 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Braucht also kein Mensch...
> 
> Egal,  wie günstig ....
> 
> ...


Alleine von der Optik her würde ich so etwas nicht ans Bike schrauben


----------



## mikefize (3. September 2013)

Also ich hab grade die Storno bekommen


----------



## ernmar (3. September 2013)

Geht mir genau so! Obwohl ich relativ zeitnah bestellt hatte. Naja dann eben kein Experiment.


----------



## Wurzelbert (3. September 2013)

Hab noch nichts bekommen. Mit welcher Begründung haben sie storniert? "Ausverkauft"?


----------



## dragonjackson (3. September 2013)

war anfangs auch angetan, aber nach dem durchlesen des tests und der userkommentaren bin ich abgeschrocken. 

ALLERDINGS bleibt die Frage, warum dieses Schnäppchen aus dem "Schnäppchen-Thread" entfernt wurde!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelbert (3. September 2013)

Das stimmt. Denn im Unterschied zu vielen anderen Posts dort war das auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## ernmar (3. September 2013)

Ja ausverkauft!

"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hallo,  leider müssen wir deine Bestellung stornieren, da die Scheibenbremse innerhalb weniger Stunden total ausverkauft war. Bitte entschuldige die Umstände.  Mfg Team Bikepalast"[/FONT]


----------



## un..inc (3. September 2013)

Schaut mal im Kundenkonto nach.
Hier wurde bei meiner Bestellung nachgefragt, ob ich auch eine in Rot haben wollen würde, da die schwarzen wohl weg sind...
Leider kam dafür keine Mail oder ähnliches.
Ich habe es aus Zufall entdeckt und konnte manuell antworten und mir so noch ein Set sichern...


----------



## Wurzelbert (3. September 2013)

Hm, obwohl ich den Posts nach zu urteilen _nach _euch bestellt habe, hab' ich bisher weder eine Storno-Mail noch einen Hinweis im Kundenkonto bekommen. Na mal sehen, kommt wahrscheinlich noch. 
Auf jeden Fall macht es die Sache wieder spannend


----------



## ernmar (3. September 2013)

Also bei mir kam so eine Nachfrage nicht, nur die Stornierung. Wahrscheinlich sind die Roten jetzt auch schon weg...


----------



## dunkelfalke (3. September 2013)

Keine Nachfrage (schade, rot hätte gut gepasst), kein Storno.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. September 2013)

Meine sind durch. Habe die Bestätigung und Bankdaten zur Zahlung bekommen. Ob ich sie dann behalte werde ich sehen.


----------



## Wurzelbert (3. September 2013)

Die hab' ich auch bekommen, gestern schon. Komisch, dann wurden die Vorkasse-Besteller offenbar bevorzugt, oder die Storno kommt noch!


----------



## Metrum (3. September 2013)

Nein, dann kommt sicherlich keine Storno mehr.
Habe meins ja erst heute Morgen bekommen, da hätten sie ja ansonsten bei der Lage gleich ne Storno senden können.
Vlt. wird Sachsen bevorzugt?


----------



## ernmar (3. September 2013)

Dann bevorzugen die garantiert die Leute die Vorkasse angegeben haben. Ich habe nämlich auf Rechnung bestellt, weil ich keine Lust hatte meinem Geld dann wieder wochenlang hinter her zulaufen.


----------



## un..inc (3. September 2013)

Also ich habe auf Rechnung bestellt...
Um 16:01 und da schien es schon keine schwarzen mehr zu geben.
Jetzt bekomme ich rote - was mir ganz gut ans Bike passt.


----------



## 12die4 (3. September 2013)

Meine Bestellung wurde auch storniert. Grade mal im Kundenkonto nachgeguckt. Hab aber auch auf Rechnung nach D bestellt. Wollte das Risiko nicht eingehen, erst Geld zu überweisen und dann doch die Storno zu kriegen.


----------



## Beaumont (3. September 2013)

Wenn ich der Händler wär, würde ich auch die Kunden mit Vorauszahlung bevorzugen, ist doch klar!
Warum sollte der Händler das Risiko eingehen seinem Geld unter Umständen Wochenlang hinterher zu laufen?
Einen riesen Schnapper machen wollen aber nur auf Rechnung bestellen!? 

selbst Schuld! 

PS.: Nein, ich habe keine davon gekauft! Schon gar nicht ein paar Sets, wie hier schon wieder gelesen!


----------



## Wurzelbert (3. September 2013)

Da ist was dran


----------



## un..inc (3. September 2013)

Ich denke, dass hier einfach nach Bestelleingang bedient wurde.
Ich hab trotz Bestellung auf Rechnung eine Bestätigung und eine Rechnung mit Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten.
Versendet wurde jedoch noch nicht.


----------



## 12die4 (3. September 2013)

@_Beaumont_: Hängt halt immer davon ab, wie dringend man diesen "Superschnapper" haben will. Ich hab es nach dem Prinzip "Ausprobieren und ggf. wieder abstoßen" bestellt. Wenn sie es geliefert hätten, wäre es eine schöne Spielerei gewesen und man hätte diese angebliche Wunderbremse mal einem Praxistest unterziehen können. So juckt es mich aber auch nicht besonders. Mich hätte es eben mehr geärgert, wenn ich mein Geld sofort online überwiesen hätte und dann doch Storno kriege und, eben umgekehrt, wochenlang auf die Rücküberweisung warten zu müssen.

Prinzipiell müsste der Shop aber nach dem Eingangsdatum der Bestellung gehen und nicht nach der Zahlungsweise. Selbst wenn ich deine Argumentation nachvollziehen kann. Kaufvertrag ist Kaufvertrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (3. September 2013)

Das man Rechnung auswählen konnte scheint ein Fehler gewesen zu sein. Ich kenne keinen Shop der per Rechnung ins Ausland sendet. Außerdem steht nirgendwo in den AGB`s das eine Zahlung per Rechnung möglich ist (Nachnahme ja). 

Ich habe eine per Rechnung und eine per Überweisung bestellt. Die mit der Rechnung wurde storniert, mit dem Grund "Die angegebene Telefonnummer ist nicht korrekt". 
Die Andere wurde angenommen und ich soll überweisen.

Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus, das keiner die Bremse per Rechnung erhält. Selbst ROSE Versand versendet nur bis 100 Euro auf Rechnung. Ebeneso Amazon usw usw.


----------



## un..inc (3. September 2013)

Liest hier eigentlich irgendwer was weiter oben steht???
ICH HABE PER RECHNUNG AUS DEUTSCHLAND BESTELLT UND ALLES IST COOL...
In der Kontroll-Mail nach der Bestellung auf Rechnung steht "Die Bezahlung erfolgt per Nachnahme oder Kreditkarte"...
Auf meine Nachfrage wurde mir bestätigt, dass Rechnung OK ist und auch durchgeht.
Danach wurde ich gefragt, ob ich auch mit dem roten Modell einverstanden wäre, weil das Schwarze ausverkauft ist.
Da ein Problem mit meiner Hausnummer vorlag wurde ich sogar angerufen und es wurde nachgefragt.
Habe mittlerweile auch die Bestätigungs-Mail, dass ich die Kohle überweisen soll, SOBALD DAS TEIL BEI MIR IST...
Weiß wirklich nicht, wo dein Problem mit deinen Mutmaßungen liegt...




Hardraider schrieb:


> Das man Rechnung auswählen konnte scheint ein Fehler gewesen zu sein. Ich kenne keinen Shop der per Rechnung ins Ausland sendet. Außerdem steht nirgendwo in den AGB`s das eine Zahlung per Rechnung möglich ist (Nachnahme ja).
> 
> Ich habe eine per Rechnung und eine per Überweisung bestellt. Die mit der Rechnung wurde storniert, mit dem Grund "Die angegebene Telefonnummer ist nicht korrekt".
> Die Andere wurde angenommen und ich soll überweisen.
> ...


----------



## 12die4 (3. September 2013)

Jedenfalls ist es merkwürdig, dass offenbar mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Wann hast du denn bestellt gehabt? Ich ca. 30min nachdem der User xy (weiß nimmer, wer es war) den Link hier gepostet hatte.

Naja, nun ist auch egal.


----------



## un..inc (3. September 2013)

16:00


----------



## Hardraider (3. September 2013)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Aber ist ja auch Latte.


----------



## xylnx (3. September 2013)

was hat denn die bfo gekostet??? und welche generation???


----------



## Metrum (3. September 2013)

199,00 der Satz und Modell 2012 - glaube ich.


----------



## un..inc (3. September 2013)

Genau so schaut's aus...


----------



## xylnx (3. September 2013)

also die erste reihe ohne update??? mutig mutig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. September 2013)

Man kann ja immer noch vom Kauf zurücktreten. 
Online kann man daher ja immer mal spontan zuschlagen.
Zumal sich gestern auch immer die Theorien überschlagen haben ob es nun das böse Modell sei oder nicht. Und die Produktbilder beim Anbieter ebenso wechselten.


----------



## shurikn (4. September 2013)

habe um 23 Uhr bestellt und seit heute steht beim Kundenlogin versendet... Mal sehen was ankommt.


----------



## Wurzelbert (4. September 2013)

ernmar schrieb:


> "[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]hallo,  leider müssen wir deine bestellung stornieren, da die scheibenbremse *innerhalb weniger stunden* total ausverkauft war. Bitte entschuldige die umstände.  Mfg team bikepalast"[/FONT]





shurikn schrieb:


> habe *um 23 uhr* bestellt und seit heute steht beim kundenlogin versendet


----------



## shurikn (4. September 2013)

habe mit Kreditkarte bezahlt, ob das den Unterschied gemacht hat?


----------



## Wurzelbert (4. September 2013)

Jo wahrscheinlich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2013)

Kreditkarte= Geld kommt sicher.
Geht fast überall schneller, hat man mir beim H&S auch schon bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (4. September 2013)

Hab mich bei denen auch nochmal beschwert. Meine Bestellung ging um 14:30 raus und wurde storniert. Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung von denen. Ich erhoffe mir davon nix, aber meinen Unmut muss ich da trotzdem loswerden. Irgendwie schon falsches Spiel.


----------



## un..inc (4. September 2013)

Das ist echt unangenehm.
Keine Ahnung, wonach die dann ausgewählt haben.
Da kann ich nur von Glück reden, dass meine 16:00 abgegebene Order heute als versendet gekennzeicnet wurde...


----------



## fone (4. September 2013)

auswahl vielleicht nach äußerungen im forum?
wer viel meckert und sich schon ohne erfahrung negativ über die bfo geäußert hat, der bekommt halt keine... 
(keine ahnung, ob das bei den usern hier zutrifft)


----------



## xylnx (4. September 2013)

dass sich der händler auf diese gewährleistungsorgie eingelassen hat... man man man, ich bin gespannt, was da kommt und wieviel rückläufer es geben wird


----------



## un..inc (5. September 2013)

Sooo... Die Bremse kam heute an...
Werde sie am Montag mal einbauen und schauen, ob ich sie behalte oder wieder abstoße...


----------



## 12die4 (5. September 2013)

Viel Spaß. Berichte dann mal.


----------



## dunkelfalke (7. September 2013)

So, meine ist auch heute angekommen. Werde die morgen einbauen und ein bisschen damit fahren.


----------



## dunkelfalke (8. September 2013)

Die Deppen haben mir 2 VR-Bremsen eingepackt!


----------



## ms303 (8. September 2013)

Tja, die Chance noch eine HR-Bremse geliefert zu bekommen,  dürfte eher gering sein.

Es sei denn, jemand hat 2 HR-Bremsen bekommen und schickt eine zurück. 

Das ist argerlich...


----------



## canyon.biker (8. September 2013)

Sofern jemand seine BFO loswerden will, ich würde sie nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunkelfalke (8. September 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Tja, die Chance noch eine HR-Bremse geliefert zu bekommen,  dürfte eher gering sein



dann sollen die mir gefälligst eine lange Bremsleitung und nen Entlüftungskit zuschicken. Habe kein Problem mit Basteln, auch wenn sowas nervt.

Bei einer der Bremsen fehlten auch die Schrauben. Gut, ich hab noch nen Haufen, aber es hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Sattel mit den Standardschrauben nur mit Mühe zentriert werden kann.


----------



## Tobiwan (10. September 2013)

Hey Jungs,
ich bin am überlegen auf 11-fach umzurüsten. Hat jemand einen aktuellen Tipp bezüglich XX1 oder X01?
Danke!
Tobi


----------



## 12die4 (10. September 2013)

Ja, ich hatte da letztens einen extrem günstigen 11fach Umwerfer gesehen... 



Suchst du ganze Antriebsgruppen oder sollen wir raten?


----------



## Tobiwan (10. September 2013)

Naja, wenn ich auf 11-fach umrüsten will brauch ich schon die ganze Gruppe. Nur das Schaltwerk bringt wohl genauso viel wie dein Umwerfer


----------



## 12die4 (10. September 2013)

Nö, in einer Komplettgruppe sind schließlich z.T. noch Bremsen v/h drin, Kurbel muss man auch nicht zwangsläufig wechseln, wenn man eine die einen wechselbaren Spider hat und die Kette muss man ja nicht von SRAM wollen. Von daher ist die Frage schon berechtigt.


----------



## Tobiwan (10. September 2013)

Hhm, eigentlich wäre ich ja an Preise interessiert - aber Klug*******n kann ich auch gut:
- bis jetzt sind die 11-fach Gruppen ohne Bremse
- Kette soll nach dem was ich gehört habe Gruppenspezifisch zu sein
- Kurbel mit Spideraufnahme hab ich nicht

Also, du kennst auf jeden Fall schon mal keinen guten Deal - vielleicht sonst jemand? Gibt es schon vernünftig verpreiste X01-Gruppen im Netz?


----------



## Beaumont (10. September 2013)

http://www.biqq.nl/shop/artikel/91917/sram-xx1-groep-gxp

Is momentan das billigste was ich weis, stammt aber aus Holland!
Bei diesem Set ist das Standard 32er Kettenblatt dabei. Innenlager musst du dir noch selber besorgen
Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrungen mit denen! Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Berrrnd (10. September 2013)

.


----------



## Beaumont (10. September 2013)

Ich denke schon!

Hier noch die X01 BSA
http://www.biqq.nl/shop/artikel/932290-03-99/sram-x01-groep-bb30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (10. September 2013)

Super, vielen Dank Jungs!


----------



## mpmarv (11. September 2013)

Habt ihr auch einen Link für die X01 mit Trigger statt Gripshifter?


----------



## Beaumont (11. September 2013)

Die Sets sind standardmäßig immer mit Trigger!


----------



## single-malts (16. September 2013)

Suche Federgabel - Schnäppchen

Hat einer einen Link für eine hoch rabattierte Race Federgabel?
So bis ~1400g und High-End.
100mm Federweg und 1 1/8 Zoll und Schnellspanner
Weiß 
(Fox, DT, SID WC, - keine Magura)

DANKE.


----------



## xylnx (16. September 2013)

preis???


----------



## single-malts (16. September 2013)

SchnÃ¤ppchen halt... So unter 600,-â¬

ODER UNTER 500, 400 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (16. September 2013)

hmmm ne woche frÃ¼her und es wÃ¤re eine 2014er sid neu vom hÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 340â¬ drin gewesen... hier sind immer wieder groÃe rabatte drin, geduldig sein


----------



## nino85 (16. September 2013)

xylnx schrieb:


> hmmm ne woche früher und es wäre eine 2014er sid neu vom händler für 340 drin gewesen... hier sind immer wieder große rabatte drin, geduldig sein



Man sollte nur beachten, dass es sich um einen Händler aus Luxemburg handelt - mit entsprechend abweichenden Rückgaberechten:



			
				Zitat aus den AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte beachten Sie, dass die auf Grund eines Meinungswechsels oder eines Fehlers Ihrerseits erfolgte Rücksendung mit Gebühren bei der Rückzahlung per Banküberweisung verbunden ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. September 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Man sollte nur beachten, dass es sich um einen Händler aus Luxemburg handelt - mit entsprechend abweichenden Rückgaberechten:



Naja, die aber nicht gültig sind... (Was einem trotzdem nicht viel bringt, wenn sich der Shop weigert..)


----------



## xylnx (16. September 2013)

das stimmt, wenn man sparen will/muss, muss man komprisse eingehen... welche, sind jedem selbst überlassen...

habe dort nur dinge bestellt, die ich auhc definitiv behielt... in gewährleistung möchte ich dort auhc nciht geraten


----------



## dunkelfalke (18. September 2013)

Es wird immer lustiger. Hab heute endlich die Ersatz-BFO1 mit der korrekten Leitungslänge bekommen (allerdings nicht mit den Tune-Belägen). Und was passiert? Am Griff fehlt die Klemmschelle samt Schrauben


----------



## nino85 (19. September 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Das "Zoll Risiko" (Was ist das eigentlich) besteht nicht. Die Lampe wird ab Bonn verschickt. Innerhalb von 4 Tagen nach Bestellung hatte ich die Lampe bei mir. Selbst wenn EUSt erhoben wird, ist die Lampe für 31 Euro (inkl. EUSt) noch ein Schnäppchen.



Naja - ich hatte es ja geschrieben - 19% zusätzlich oben Drauf, wenn der Zoll dein Päckchen rausfischt. Sowie eventuell anstehende Vernichtung des Ladegeräts (Jetzt kommt sicher gleich wieder, dass das nie passiert - gibt aber hier auch Leute die berichtet haben, dass ihnen das so passiert ist).




Darkslider2k4 schrieb:


> Zoll-Risiko ist quatsch, da das Produkt sich schon in Deutschland, Bonn befindet. Zwar ist der Hinweis mit dem 2. Akku richtig, jedoch gebe ich zu bedenken, dass man bei bike-discount 2x 4,4 Ah bekommt, bei ebay 1x 7 Ah. da frage ich mich, möchte man 2 Akkus mit sich rumschleppen oder lieber einen größeren, der vllt zwar nicht genauso lange halten wird wie die beiden zusammen, aber dennoch länger als ein einziger.
> 
> 
> EDIT: zu langsam. Kann gelöscht werden, genauso wie die anderen Beiträge. Soll ja schließlich kein Diskussionsthread werden...



Ich gebe dir recht - darum geht's am besten hier weiter - im entsprechenden Laberthread:

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Artikelstandort falsch ist, da der Anbieter in China sitzt. Sollte die Lampe wirklich aus Bonn verschickt werden, gebe ich dir recht. Da hast du kein Zoll-Risiko.

Speziell hat mir der Teil hier im Angebot zu denken gegeben:



> Lokal Tarif&Steuern
> Wenn Sie bei Einfuhrzölle oder Steuern in Ihr Land bezahlen müssen, ist es Ihrer Verantwortung als Bürger. Wir haften nicht,wenn eigene Abteilung von Ihrer Land detains Ihr Paket.



Dazu kommt, dass der Akkupack mit sicherheit keine 7000 mAh hat. Das ist ein stinknormaler 2s2p - 18650-Pack. Der hat nie im Leben 7Ah, genausowenig wie die Lampe 1800 Lumen bringt


----------



## Schibbl (19. September 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> ... dass der Akkupack mit sicherheit keine 7000 mAh hat. Das ist ein stinknormaler 2s2p - 18650-Pack. Der hat nie im Leben 7Ah, genausowenig wie die Lampe 1800 Lumen bringt


Richtig. Es sind vermutlich eher 800lm. Und für 7Ah müssten schon mind. 6 18650 Akkus verbaut sein. Wird wohl eher 4,4Ah sein. Leider hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit die Standfestigkeit der Akkus im Wald zu testen. Da wird der Herbst bestimmt bald nachhelfen


----------



## nino85 (19. September 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Richtig. Es sind vermutlich eher 800lm. Und für 7Ah müssten schon mind. 6 18650 Akkus verbaut sein. Wird wohl eher 4,4Ah sein. Leider hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit die Standfestigkeit der Akkus im Wald zu testen. Da wird der Herbst bestimmt bald nachhelfen



Ich hab sie mir mal bestellt - mal sehen, wann die Lampe kommt - habe hier noch leihweise eine Magicshine 808 (die alte). Da könnte man mal vergleichen.

Wenn der Akku nichts taugen sollte, kommt halt ein Canon-Akkupack mit 6600 mAh her - da läuft die Kiste dann auch 3-4 Stunden


----------



## mg! (20. September 2013)

Hat jemand nen gutes Angebot für ne (Luft-) Dirt-Gabel gesehen ? 1 1/8 und 20 mm Achse ?

Ne Duro Dj Air für 255 ist dsa beste, was ich bisher gefunden habe :

http://www.fahrradsaturn.com/Fahrra...ano-sw-1-1-8-SL-255-A-Head100-mm::136145.html


----------



## austriacarp (20. September 2013)

Wenn dir 85 Federweg reichen wäre diese hier OK
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Federgabel-Modell-2012---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (20. September 2013)

Schau dich mal bei cnc-bike.de um, die haben einige marzocchi dj und rs argyle unter 200. Kenn mich mit dirt jump gabeln aber zu wenig aus, als das ich jetzt ad hoc wüsste ob was mit luftfederung dabei ist...


----------



## 12die4 (21. September 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Wenn dir 85 Federweg reichen wäre diese hier OK
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Federgabel-Modell-2012---Auslaufmodell-.html



Er sucht: Dirt/Jump
Du findest: CrossCountry

Er sucht: 20mm Steckachse
Du findest: 9mm QR

Merkst was?


----------



## Markusso (24. September 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Richtig. Es sind vermutlich eher 800lm. Und für 7Ah müssten schon mind. 6 18650 Akkus verbaut sein. Wird wohl eher 4,4Ah sein. Leider hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit die Standfestigkeit der Akkus im Wald zu testen. Da wird der Herbst bestimmt bald nachhelfen



Ihr redet wieder über die Cree 1800lm ChinaLampe, richtig?
Ich hab das Teil. Kommt weißGottnicht an eine Lupine Piko ran, ist aber doch ein echter Deal und reicht im Zusammenspiel mit ner Funzel am Lenker fürs VR für spaßige Nachttrailrides. Mindestens doppelt so hell wie meine alte Cateye Triple.


----------



## ms303 (24. September 2013)

Ich hab auch solche "China-BÃ¶ller"...

Einmal die 1800-Lumen Lampe und die Cree mit 3 LED's mit 3600 Lumen. 

Zusammen macht das die Nacht zum Tag.

Kenne die teuren Lampen allerdings nicht.

Aber das Licht, das aus diesen â¬ 30-Teilen aus Fernost heraus kommt, ist schon genial.

Ich kann's nur empfehlen.

Das Licht gegenÃ¼ber den "normalen" STVO-Lampen, die teilweise sogar wesentlich teurer sind, ist nur gut.

Und so viel besser kÃ¶nnen die Schweine-Teuren Lampen auch nicht sein...

Vielleicht vom Akku her, aber ich bin von der Laufzeit bisher nicht enttÃ¤uscht worden.

Von daher eine klare Kaufenpfehlung zu allen China-Lampen von mir...


----------



## mpmarv (25. September 2013)

Hab auch eine cree. Preis/Leistung ist wirklich top, kommt aber einfach nicht an hochwertige Lampen ran. Leuchtkraft ist zwar gut, richtig, aber ist mehr ein Suchscheinwerfer. Bei hochwertigen Lampen ist ein breiter Leuchtkegel mit kompletter Ausleuchtung gegeben. Bei der cree ist es halt nur ein heller Kreis.

Für mich reicht die cree, weil ich nicht oft im dunkeln fahre, aber ein Unterschied ist mehr als deutlich sichtbar. Akkuzeit? Jo reicht schon aus, die Chinakracher sind im Vergleich zu den Lupine auch reichlich schwerer, nervt schon vorne auf dem Helm! Bei kleinem Budget klare Empfehlung, bei ambitioniertem Wintertraining würde ich vielleicht über eine hochwertige Lampe nachdenken, es lohnt sich!


----------



## johnparka (25. September 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Hab auch eine cree. Preis/Leistung ist wirklich top, kommt aber einfach nicht an hochwertige Lampen ran. Leuchtkraft ist zwar gut, richtig, aber ist mehr ein Suchscheinwerfer. Bei hochwertigen Lampen ist ein breiter Leuchtkegel mit kompletter Ausleuchtung gegeben. Bei der cree ist es halt nur ein heller Kreis.
> 
> Für mich reicht die cree, weil ich nicht oft im dunkeln fahre, aber ein Unterschied ist mehr als deutlich sichtbar. Akkuzeit? Jo reicht schon aus, die Chinakracher sind im Vergleich zu den Lupine auch reichlich schwerer, nervt schon vorne auf dem Helm! Bei kleinem Budget klare Empfehlung, bei ambitioniertem Wintertraining würde ich vielleicht über eine hochwertige Lampe nachdenken, es lohnt sich!



Einfach andere Scheibe einsetzen und aus dem Suchscheinwerfer wird eine Lampe mit richtig guter Ausleuchtung:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wide-Angle-...752?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c36fcf8f0


----------



## xylnx (25. September 2013)

das teil finde ich interessant, aber bei 5$ artikel dann 17$ versand zahlen geht gar nciht


----------



## Freefloh (25. September 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271236305324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

aus UK ;-)


----------



## ms303 (25. September 2013)

Seit wann ist Illinois in England?  

Aber interessantes Angebot....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefloh (25. September 2013)

Ups und ich dachte ich habe immer in der UK bestellt . Versand hat diesmal 11-12Tage gedauert und ist diesmal sogar schneller als meine Lampe aus HongKong. Bei meiner letzten Bestellung dort hatte ich die Linse schon nach ca. 5 Tagen da.


----------



## ms303 (25. September 2013)

Und die passt? Ohne Anpassungen? 

Weil da was bei dem Angebot steht, dass die Scheiben von Klonen eine andere Dicke haben können, und man evtl. mit anderen O-Ringen o. ä. arbeiten muss...


----------



## Freefloh (26. September 2013)

Also bei meiner alten Cree (aus 2012) mit 1800Lumen hat die gepasst. Ich habe die Linse einfach hinter die orginal Scheibe gesetzt.


----------



## Markusso (26. September 2013)

Wie haste das gemacht? Kann man die einfach öffnen und die Scheiben austauschen? Die Standardlinse hat ja neben dem hellen Spot eine größere "Aurora" außenrum. Die finde ich ganz praktisch. Hat die die neue Scheibe auch?


Muss mich teils revidieren zur Lampe, hab die gestern nach längerer Zeit mal wieder benützt - und der Akku ist schon hinüber nach nem halben Jahr, obwohl ich ihn ca. 1 Mal im Monat durchgeladen hab. Weiß jmd. einen leistungsfähigen Akku dafür, der nicht so schnell futsch geht?


----------



## ms303 (26. September 2013)

Markusso schrieb:


> Wie haste das gemacht? Kann man die einfach öffnen und die Scheiben austauschen? Die Standardlinse hat ja neben dem hellen Spot eine größere "Aurora" außenrum. Die finde ich ganz praktisch. Hat die die neue Scheibe auch?
> 
> 
> Muss mich teils revidieren zur Lampe, hab die gestern nach längerer Zeit mal wieder benützt - und der Akku ist schon hinüber nach nem halben Jahr, obwohl ich ihn ca. 1 Mal im Monat durchgeladen hab. Weiß jmd. einen leistungsfähigen Akku dafür, der nicht so schnell futsch geht?



Punkt 1 würde mich auch interessieren.

Wobei ich glaube, es heißt "Aura" und nicht "Aurora" (so heißt eine Freundin von mir) 

Zum Akku:

Bin da nicht so der Akku-Experte, aber vielleicht war das monatliche Laden genau der Fehler.

Wozu macht man das? (Achtung: etwas Ironie enthalten)

Ich hab meine letztes Jahr gekauft, und erstmal geladen.

Hatte dann die Lampe ein Paar Mal in Betrieb, Akku war zu letzt nicht leer. 

Hab dann den Akku komplett entladen (durch brennen lassen der Lampe, bis sie ausgegangen ist), und anschließend voll geladen.

Seitdem lag der Akku nur rum.

Seit ca. 2 Wochen benutze ich die Lampe wieder, allerdings nur kurz (ca. 10 - 15 Minuten) um Abends noch nach Hause zu kommen.

Der Akku läuft immer noch mit der Ladung vom letzten Jahr bzw. von Anfang des Jahres.

Will sagen: 

So schnell verlieren die Akkus doch gar nicht ihre Spannung.
Und da ständig nach zu Laden halte ich eher für Contra-Produktiv.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich komplett falsch liege, und nur Glück hatte...


----------



## bomberia (27. September 2013)

Die mitgelieferten "LadegerÃ¤te" sind halt einfach ********. Das ist imo der Hauptgrund, warum die Akkus so schnell kaputt gehen. Das unvorteilhafte Lagern, hat evtl. auch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen.

Wikipedia zu Li-Ion Akkus:
Lagerung /SelbstentladungDer Akku altert schneller, je hÃ¶her seine Zellenspannung ist, daher  ist es zu vermeiden, einen Li-Ion-Akku stÃ¤ndig 100 Prozent geladen zu  halten. Der Ladezustand sollte 55Â75 % betragen, kÃ¼hle Lagerung ist  vorteilhaft. Ãltere Quellen nennen eine Selbstentladung bei 5Â° Celsius  von etwa 1-2 % pro Monat, bei 20Â° Celsius etwa 30 % pro Monat.[30] Aktuelle Angaben geben eine Selbstentladung von 3 %/Monat auch bei Zimmertemperatur an.[28]  Hersteller empfehlen eine Lagerung bei 15 Â°C bei einem Ladestand von  60 % Â ein Kompromiss zwischen beschleunigter Alterung und Selbstentladung.  Ein Akku sollte etwa alle sechs Monate auf 55Â75 % nachgeladen werden.  Lithium-Ionen-Akkumulatoren dÃ¼rfen sich auch bei Lagerung nicht unter  2,5 V pro Zelle entladen. Eventuell flÃ¼ssige oder gelfÃ¶rmige Elektrolyte  in der Zelle dÃ¼rfen nicht gefrieren, was einer Mindesttemperatur um  â25 Â°C entspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (27. September 2013)

jou, gibt nen ausführlichen Thread zur DX Lampe. der Akku ist wohl nur ungleich aufgeladen, deshalb schalten ladeGerät und lampe zu früh ab. Problem: AkkuQualität und v.a. tatsächlich das Ladegerät. ärgerlich.

glaube nicht, dass ich soviel falsch gemacht habe, einmal im Monat verwenden und wieder aufladen liegt wohl im normbereich. ein Jahr liegen lassen ist wsl auch nicht besser...

danke an Bomberia für die ausführlichen Hinweise. hab nur leider nicht die Zeit, mich so um die Akkus zu kümmern.
werdes mal mit dem bp-945 versuchen...

  @ ms303 meinte schon aurora.


----------



## Freefloh (27. September 2013)

Hi,
die Lampen kann man ganz bequem per Hand und ohne Werkzeug vorne aufschrauben. Wenn ihr euch die Bilder der Lampe anseht, werdet ihr sehen das der vordere Teil der Lampe meistens farblich etwas anders aussieht als das Gehäuse.


----------



## Markusso (28. September 2013)

Ok. Und wie sieht das Licht aus mit dem neuen Glas? Breiter, OK. Aber ist die große "Aurora", also der schwächer ausgeleuchtete große Kreis um den hellen Punkt noch da?


----------



## ms303 (29. September 2013)

@Markusso:

Leider bin ich zuweilen ein ziemlicher Klug********r... 

Und daher kann ich Deine Aurora so nicht stehen lassen, da es einfach falsch ist....

Das es auch nicht Aura ist, war mir eigentlich schon klar und war eher als Witz gedacht.

Aber vielleicht können wir uns hierauf einigen?

Das würde in etwa passen und ist wohl von uns beiden gemeint.

Und ansonsten würde mich die Antwort auf Deine letzte Frage auch sehr interessieren...


----------



## Freefloh (29. September 2013)

Hallo,
also mit der neuen Linse, wird die Ausstrahlung nur zu einem breiten Streifen (unteres Bild).


----------



## ms303 (29. September 2013)

Und ist das auf der Straße bzw. dem Trail nun wirklich besser?

Und wie weit strahlt die Lampe dann noch?

Lohnt sich die Ausgabe (wenn auch überschaubar) Deiner Meinung nach wirklich ?


----------



## Freefloh (29. September 2013)

Also ich finde die breite Ausstrahlung super. Mit der Spotbeleuchtung bin ich aber auch noch nie draußen gefahren, da mir der Spotpunkt zu klein vorkommt. Ich möchte halt auch noch links und rechts neben dem Trail etwas sehen können ;-).

Es gibt einige Cree Besitzer die sich die Linse nachrüsten und eigentlich gibt es davon auch einige Testberichte inkl. Bildern von IBC-Usern. 
Der Spotpunkt wird oft als Kopfbeleuchtung gewählt und die breite Linse fürn Lenker. 
Aber eigentlich ist das auch eine Geschmackssache, ich zumindest bereue die Investition nicht und kann sie auch weiter empfehlen. Wenn man nur auf der Straße fährt würde die Spotbeleuchtung vermutlich auch ausreichen im Wald bevorzuge ich dann doch lieber eine breite Ausstrahlung.


----------



## Freefloh (29. September 2013)

Achso ich habe nur eine Cree 1600 und die ist vom Helligkeitspegel ungefähr wie die SIGMA Sport PowerLed Evo Pro. Die Sigma hat einen etwas größeren Spotpunkt. 
Aber eine Sache muss ich noch sagen die Cree stört meinen SIGMA Tacho (Rox 9.0) wenn sie zu nah positioniert wird.
Aber das machen sowie so eigentlich fast alle Lampen  bei Sigma Tachos, außer halt die Sigma Lampen selbst.


----------



## xylnx (29. September 2013)

ich kann das mit dem sigma tacho bestätigen... die cree stört den empfang, aber auch nur sobald ich dimme... bei 100% geht noch alles... danke für deine erfahrungen mit der scheibe... werde die mir auch mal besorgen... der spot am lenker ist wirklich zu klein...


----------



## ms303 (29. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für Deine Erklärungen.

Werde mir die Linse dann auch mal bestellen.

Ach so:

Tachos von CicloSport (4.4) spinnen auch, wenn die Cree an ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (29. September 2013)

Markus, Du hast natürlich recht! Korona... -  wie konnt ich das verwechseln...?? 
Jetzt wissen wir allerdings immer noch nicht, ob dieselbige erhalten bleibt. Kann das keiner sagen?

Will auch den BP-945-Akku verwenden. Weiß jemand, welcher, 7.2 oder 7.4V? siehe 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=610217


----------



## ms303 (29. September 2013)

@Markusso:

Ich bin ja auch nicht sofort darauf gekommen, wie es richtig heißt ...

Musste da echt lange grübeln... Hat mir aber keine Ruhe gelassen... 

Aber auch jetzt würde mich schon wieder die Antwort auf Deine (letzte) Frage interessieren.

Die Frage ist schon wieder gut...


----------



## Freefloh (30. September 2013)

Hallo,
wenn ihr den Spotpunkt in der Mitte meint, sage ich nein. Aber das erkennt man eigentlich auch sehr gut im/am Bild.


----------



## Markusso (1. Oktober 2013)

Nein, außen um den kleinen weißen Spot gibts ja einen recht weiten Kreis (Farbe bläulich, fast lila) der viel schwächer ausgeleuchtet ist, der aber trotzdem viel bringt. Gibt es bei der breiten Variante auch sowas, oder ist da nur dieser Balken und sonst nichts zu sehen?


----------



## ms303 (1. Oktober 2013)

Mich interessiert eigentlich nur noch die Geschichte mit dem anderen Akku.

Aber da scheint es ja noch nichts neues zu geben....

Die andere Linse wird einfach bestellt und ausprobiert.

Wenn's mir nicht passt, wandert die in den Müll oder wird weiter verkauft.

Das soll das geringste Problem sein...

Ich hab ja sowieso zwei Cree's am Lenker.

Eine mit Single-LED (Fernbereich) und eine mit 3 LED's (eher Nahbereich).

Eigentlich ist es so schon hell genug.

Hab schon Beschwerden (Fussgänger) aber auch einige Begeisterung (von Bikern)  über meine Festbeleuchtung gehört... 

Aber vielleicht kann man das ja noch weiter optimieren...


----------



## Markusso (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab auch mal alles geordert. Wenn der AKku da ist wird gelötet, dann gits nen Erfahrungsbericht. Und die Linse: Let´s try! Vlt. verbau ich dann auch ne zweite auf dem Lenker, mit Breitlinse, und für die Ferne der Spot. Bisher tats mir aber auch am Lenker meine Sigmafunzel für den Nahbereich...


----------



## ms303 (2. Oktober 2013)

Wie, noch löten? 

Dachte, das wäre Plug-and-Play und gut ist...

Auf sowas habe ich keinen Bock (und auch keine Ahnung) ...


----------



## Freefloh (3. Oktober 2013)

Also normalerweise ist es auch Plug and Play. Wer weiß was Markusso so geplant hat.


----------



## xylnx (3. Oktober 2013)

btw die linse kam wirklich aus uk und war innerhalb von 3 tagen da  alles bestens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (3. Oktober 2013)

Na, guckt doch mal zB hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476609

Nochmal sonen Schrott-Chinaakku tu ich mir nicht an, können anscheinend sogar abfackeln. Daher wird jetzt ein anderer, empfohlen zuverlässiger, und sogar leistungsfähigerer Akku mit Bastelwastellösung verbaut.


----------



## Markusso (4. Oktober 2013)

xylnx schrieb:


> btw die linse kam wirklich aus uk und war innerhalb von 3 tagen da  alles bestens...



The same with me. Heut ist die Linse aus UK und das Akkuzeug gekommen.

Zur Linse:
Ja, de Korona bleibt großteils erhalten, gut. Die Leuchthöhe entspricht, wie ja schon auf den Bilder zu sehen ist, in etwas dem Spot, aber auf die entsprechende Breite verteilt. Wie stark das die Leuchtkraft beeinflusst wird der Traileinsatz zeigen müssen.

Zum Akku: 
Der BP-945 von Akku.net ist samt Ladegerät eingetroffen. Im ersten Moment hab ich geschaut, denn das Ding ist größer und schwerer als erwartet, und eignet sich auch ggf. bei einer Demonstration als Pflastersteinersatz. Funzen tut das problemlos, hab an die Kontakte den abgeschnittenen Stecker des alten Akkus angelötet und das Ganze wieder ordentlich verpackt. Soll angebl. nun aber mind. 3h halten und das über Jahre hinweg. Mal sehen.
Auch das junkige Originalladegerät möchte ich nicht weiterverwenden, "grillt" anscheinend die Akkus durch. Hab also an das mitbestellte neue Ladegerät auch den Steckkontakt des alten angelötet zum Plug&Play-Laden des neuen Akkus. Funzen tut alles, Outdoortest steht aus...


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2013)

Warum werden denn die Kindshock-links drüben rausgelöscht?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Oktober 2013)

driest schrieb:


> Wow, Eigenwerbung fuer ebay Auktionen. Entweder  bist du einfach nur dumm und checkst nicht das der Thread hier fuer  Schnaeppchen gedacht ist und nicht fuer das Bewerben von  Privatverkaeufen, oder du bist einfach nur schamlos und meinst dir durch  Dreistigkeit einen Vorteil verschaffen zu koennen.
> 
> Beides passt hier aber nicht rein, kann das ein Mod mal loeschen (meinen Post dann gerne auch mit).





peter muc schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht, das passt zwar hier  wirklich nicht rein, aber es ist zumindest für einen guten Zweck
> 
> *Der Verkaufserlös kommt der DKMS (Deutsche Knochenmark Spender Datei) zugute*
> 
> ...





driest schrieb:


> Ob fuer einen guten Zweck oder nicht, im 1. Post steht extra:
> 
> 
> *Keine privaten Ebay-und Bikemarkt-Links*
> ...




Ich habe und hatte mit der Auktion und den daran beteiligten Personen oder Organisationen nichts zu tun.

Der betreffende Beitrag der ja trotzdem nicht regelkonform war ist gelöscht.

P.S.: Toller Umgangston hier


----------



## fone (7. Oktober 2013)

deswegen gibts diesen thread hier, in dem anderen sind ne menge seltsame leute.


----------



## driest (7. Oktober 2013)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ich habe und hatte mit der Auktion und den daran beteiligten Personen oder Organisationen nichts zu tun.
> 
> Der betreffende Beitrag der ja trotzdem nicht regelkonform war ist gelöscht.
> 
> P.S.: Toller Umgangston hier



Ich meinte nicht das du was damit zu tun hast. Ich gebe zu, mein Tonfall war verbesserungswuerdig, entschuldigung dafuer.

Ich finde es nur unter aller Sau wenn Werbung in solchen Threads gepostet wird, auch wenn es fuer die DKMS ist. Ein guter Zweck rechtfertigt noch lange nicht das man sich ueber bestehende Regeln hinwegsetzt, auch wenn das manche zu meinen scheinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punica (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich suche gerade die günstigste Quelle für ne SLX Bremse (+Scheiben)
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2013)

ebay - grad ein Set ohne Scheiben mit ResinbelÃ¤gen fÃ¼r 95.-â¬ incl. versand geholt. 

Ansonsten im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 110.- â¬ ca. mit Garantie vom HÃ¤ndler.


----------



## punica (8. Oktober 2013)

Das ging schnell, danke dir schonmal.


----------



## Beaumont (8. Oktober 2013)

Bezüglich Lampen:

Heutiger Tagesartikel bei Bike-Discount: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a112521/high-power-2-led-lampe.html


----------



## nino85 (8. Oktober 2013)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Bezüglich Lampen:
> 
> Heutiger Tagesartikel bei Bike-Discount: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a112521/high-power-2-led-lampe.html



http://dx.com/p/ultrafire-d99-2-x-c...icycle-headlamp-black-silver-4-x-18650-179087

dann hast du noch 100 Euro für einen gescheiten Akku + Ladegerät 

Edith - Gerade gesehen, dass deine eine U2 ist - die aus meinem Link ist nur eine T6 - sollte man dazusagen. (Wobei die 2200 Lumen der Radon-Lampe halt auch mit sicherheit gelogen sind)


----------



## mpmarv (9. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand einen Bezugstipp für Rubber Queen 2,4 Prot. oder UST ?


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Oktober 2013)

Fotodruck im 10er Format (10x13 oder passender Zuschnitt des Papiers) fÃ¼r 0,02â¬ pro Foto bei Mediamarkt online, bis 13.10.
Ideal um die Fotos der letzten Saison zu drucken. Bei Abholung in Filiale fallen keine Versandkosten an. 

http://fotoservice.mediamarkt.de/
(Auf der Seite steht "50 Stk fÃ¼r 1â¬", jedes weitere = 0,02â¬...)

Entwicklung dauert 2-3 Tage, hatte bearbeitete/unbearbeite Fotos gemischt und die "automatische Bildverbesserung" deaktiviert, bin zu frieden.


----------



## Markusso (11. Oktober 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Bezugstipp für Rubber Queen 2,4 Prot. oder UST ?



Fat Albert UST 2.4 gibts für schmale Mark... siehe "drüben"


----------



## mpmarv (12. Oktober 2013)

Ist der vergleichbar? Ich bin eigentlich Anti Schwalbe, aber über den FA liest man wirklich nur gutes!


----------



## Prwolf35 (12. Oktober 2013)

sucht wer eine Fox 36 Talas R ?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k3160/a109331/36-talas-160-r-tapered-20mm-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (13. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> 28-110nm, was willst du damit am Radl?



Kassette, RF-Kurbeln, Pedale


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Oktober 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ist der vergleichbar? Ich bin eigentlich Anti Schwalbe, aber über den FA liest man wirklich nur gutes!



Kommt drauf an was du vor hast.
Im Trockenen ist der HansDampf besser und im Nassen oder Kalten funktioniert das BCC-Verbundmaterial von Continental wesentlich besser als die Schichten von Schwalbe.


----------



## Toolkid (13. Oktober 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Kassette, RF-Kurbeln, Pedale


Wieso willst du die Pedale so anknallen?
Tretlager wäre noch zu nennen.


----------



## mikefize (13. Oktober 2013)

@Toolkid:
Naja, mit 25nm zieh ich die Pedale im Normalfall schon an. Die Hersteller geben ja immer so irgendwas zwischen 20 und 35nm an.


----------



## fregger87 (13. Oktober 2013)

Das meinte ich ja auch. So 2-3 Sachen hÃ¤tte man schon anziehen kÃ¶nnen. Ich persÃ¶nlich arbeite nicht mit nem DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel. Aber fÃ¼r 15â¬ kÃ¶nnte man den mal probieren.


----------



## Wurzelbert (13. Oktober 2013)

Das ist so ein typischer Gibts-alle-paar-Monate-bei-Aldi/Lidl/...-Artikel. 

Ich benutze den seit Jahren für den Kfz-Radwechsel und da, wo es eben sinnvoll ist, am Rad. Also eigentlich nur bei der Kassette.
Am Innenlager ist der Schlüssel wertlos, da die Dremo-Auslösung nur in eine Richtung der Ratsche funktioniert, also nur bei Rechtsgewinde.

Extra fürs Rad kaufen würd ich den nicht.


----------



## Floh (15. Oktober 2013)

Tja bei einem vernünftigen Drehmo kann man den Vierkant auf die andere Seite drücken und auch Linksgewinde damit anziehen...
Ich habe mir vor 10 Jahren einen Drehmomentschlüssel bis 150 Nm für 65 Euro im Werkzeughandel gekauft, mit vernünftiger Kiste und Kalibrier-Protokoll. Das ist eine Investition fürs ganze Schrauberleben und wer seine Drehmomente mit einem Aldi-Schlüssel einstellt kann auch gleich eine Münze werfen oder drauf verzichten.


----------



## punica (15. Oktober 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Tja bei einem vernünftigen Drehmo kann man den Vierkant auf die andere Seite drücken und auch Linksgewinde damit anziehen...
> Ich habe mir vor 10 Jahren einen Drehmomentschlüssel bis 150 Nm für 65 Euro im Werkzeughandel gekauft, mit vernünftiger Kiste und Kalibrier-Protokoll. *Das ist eine Investition fürs ganze Schrauberleben* und wer seine Drehmomente mit einem Aldi-Schlüssel einstellt kann auch gleich eine Münze werfen oder drauf verzichten.


Aber auch nur bei jährlicher Kalibrierung. 
Je nach Benutzungsintensivität stimmen die Drehmomente schon nach 1-2 Jahren nicht mehr, dann kann man den auch getrost weglassen.


----------



## Floh (15. Oktober 2013)

Man sollte ihn halt "entspannen" wenn man ihn nicht benutzt dann geht es eigentlich mit dem Verstellen.
Notfalls kann ich meinen bei uns in der Firma kalibrieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (15. Oktober 2013)

Dir nutzt das Kalibrierprotokoll nichts, wenn du es nicht immer wieder kalibrieren lässt .
Ein 10 Jahre alter Drehmomentschlüssel KANN schlechter sein, als ein neu eingestellter Aldi Schlüssel

Ups, zu langsam


----------



## Wurzelbert (16. Oktober 2013)

Warum bekomme ich laufend Emails über vermeintlich neue Schnäppchen im Schnäppchenjägerthread? Richtig, wegen Nichtbeachtung sehr einfacher Regeln.  

Hier nochmal für alle unbelehrbaren die am meisten ignorierten Regeln, entnommen aus Post #1  des SJT:


> *KEINERLEI Kommentierung der Links, wie "Danke..." oder ähnliches*
> *Grundsätzlich KEINE Diskussion und Fragen*
> 
> *Ergänzung* Neben dem reinen Link auch angeben, um was für ein Schnäppchen es sich handelt und den Schnäppchenpreis! (Wunsch der User!)
> ...


Danke.


----------



## Floh (16. Oktober 2013)

ähm, das hier IST der Laberthread?
Vielleicht solltest Du mal Deine Einstellungen checken.


----------



## Schibbie (16. Oktober 2013)

Er hat es hier reingeschreiben, da er den richtigen Schnäppchenthread nicht zuspammen wollte und da es im richtigen sowieso bald gelöscht wird. Erst lesen, dann denken, dann schreiben


----------



## Wurzelbert (16. Oktober 2013)

So ist es, was anderes blieb mir ja kaum übrig.


----------



## Floh (16. Oktober 2013)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Er hat es hier reingeschreiben, da er den richtigen Schnäppchenthread nicht zuspammen wollte und da es im richtigen sowieso bald gelöscht wird. Erst lesen, dann denken, dann schreiben



*Ironie* Das ergibt total Sinn weil natürlich alle Leute die im Schnäppchenthread spammen hier auch mitlesen! *Ironie*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelbert (16. Oktober 2013)

Das ist mir bewusst, aber eventuell schaut ja doch mal einer rein. Im SJT zu posten wäre ja absolut inkonsequent gewesen.


----------



## Schibbie (16. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt aber Hinweise darauf im ersten Post des SJT (siehe Zitat hier in Post 763). Es ist müßig jetzt darüber zu diskutieren. Besser hier, als dass er jeden Tag den SJT mit seiner Bitte zuspammt!


----------



## veraono (16. Oktober 2013)

Diskussionen darüber ob im Schnäppchenjägerthread diskutiert werden darf und die Diskussion ob und wo man darüber diskutieren darf ob diskutiert werden darf oder nicht bzw. wo, und ob das dann im Schnäppchenjägerlaberthread oder im Schnäppchenjägerthread selbst zu erfolgen hat, *sind im Schnäppchenjägerlaberthread ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht. *
*Bitte macht hierzu  einen "Gelaber um den Schnäppchenjägerlaberthread" auf. *

Außerdem krieg ich ständig unnötige Emails weil im Schnäppchenjägerlaberthread nicht über den Schnäppchenjägerthread oder Schnäppchen, sondern nur um lauwarmen Brei gelabert wird.

Vielleicht könnte ein Admin das mal Fettgedruckt hier oben Anpinnen?


----------



## fone (17. Oktober 2013)

eigentlich gibt's den laberthread ja dafür, dass man nicht immer diese laber-heul-postings ertragen muss.


----------



## mikefize (18. Oktober 2013)

canyon.biker schrieb:


> Handelt es sich nicht um eine Bremse, also vorne oder hinten?



Ne, da steht doch ausdrücklich "pair". Außerdem würde dann die UVP von 399 auch nicht passen.

btw: Bitte hier quatschen und nicht drüben. Danke


----------



## canyon.biker (18. Oktober 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ne, da steht doch ausdrücklich "pair". Außerdem würde dann die UVP von 399 auch nicht passen.
> 
> btw: Bitte hier quatschen und nicht drüben. Danke



Ok, hab es geändert.


----------



## mikefize (18. Oktober 2013)

canyon.biker schrieb:


> Ok, hab es geÃ¤ndert.



Nett von dir, aber R1s sind R1 Geber mit RX Sattel und daher auch kein SchnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r mehr als 200â¬. Bei den Formula Bezeichnungen blickt auch kein Mensch mehr durch.


----------



## Markusso (18. Oktober 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Nett von dir, aber R1s sind R1 Geber mit RX Sattel und daher auch kein Schnäppchen für mehr als 200.



Du meinst die T1 oder?

Stimmt, Schnäppchen sieht anders aus, zum Vergleich: Hab im Frühjahr ein Komplettset R1 Racing Carbon (Toppmodell) incl. Spyderscheiben für 250 geschossen...


----------



## mikefize (18. Oktober 2013)

Markusso schrieb:


> Du meinst die T1 oder?
> 
> Stimmt, Schnäppchen sieht anders aus, zum Vergleich: Hab im Frühjahr ein Komplettset R1 Racing Carbon (Toppmodell) incl. Spyderscheiben für 250 geschossen...



Ne, vorher stand noch ein Schnäppchen zur R1s drin für ~210 Euro. Also quasi die alte R1x mit FCS. Dafür sind 200 zuviel.

Die T1s finde ich wiederum echt günstig. 180 inklusive der Scheiben ist ein super Deal.


----------



## martinos (18. Oktober 2013)

veraono schrieb:


> Diskussionen darüber ob im Schnäppchenjägerthread diskutiert werden darf und die Diskussion ob und wo man darüber diskutieren darf ob diskutiert werden darf oder nicht bzw. wo, und ob das dann im Schnäppchenjägerlaberthread oder im Schnäppchenjägerthread selbst zu erfolgen hat, *sind im Schnäppchenjägerlaberthread ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht. *
> *Bitte macht hierzu  einen "Gelaber um den Schnäppchenjägerlaberthread" auf. *
> 
> Außerdem krieg ich ständig unnötige Emails weil im Schnäppchenjägerlaberthread nicht über den Schnäppchenjägerthread oder Schnäppchen, sondern nur um lauwarmen Brei gelabert wird.
> ...


 
ich finde das sollten wir nochmal diskutieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritchi (21. Oktober 2013)

Fukushima Beschichtung  
wem nach dem Lacher noch nach Diskutieren ist, ist nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## Wurzelbert (21. Oktober 2013)

Bei DEM Gag hätte ich sogar Kommentare direkt im SJT toleriert.


----------



## Beaumont (21. Oktober 2013)

Pahahaha, richtig geil! Das kann doch nur Absicht gewesen sein.. oder der Herr hat einfach zu viel Witze darüber gerissen, daß es ihm gar nicht mehr aufgefallen ist


----------



## forever (21. Oktober 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Nett von dir, aber R1s sind R1 Geber mit RX Sattel und daher auch kein Schnäppchen für mehr als 200. Bei den Formula Bezeichnungen blickt auch kein Mensch mehr durch.



Für 100  ~ neuwertig aber echt okay.


----------



## mikefize (21. Oktober 2013)

forever schrieb:


> Für 100  ~ neuwertig aber echt okay.



Total - fahre die R1x selbst und hab sie für nen ähnlichen Preis bekommen. Ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis geht fast gar nicht.


----------



## forever (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich meinte nicht die R1x, sondern die "echten" R1 Hebel, samt RX Caliper.


----------



## mikefize (21. Oktober 2013)

Auch die R1x hat doch die "echten" R1 Hebel? Dürften die 2011er Hebel sein


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## mikefize (22. Oktober 2013)

Hast du Erfahrung mit dem Lenker? Empfehlenswert? Bin am überlegen, ob er meinen ollen 580er WCS an der Rennfeile ersetzen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (22. Oktober 2013)

Ritchi schrieb:


> Fukushima Beschichtung
> wem nach dem Lacher noch nach Diskutieren ist, ist nicht mehr zu helfen


 
für alle die es nicht kapieren: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a109302/32-f120-rlc-fit-15qr-schwarz.html

Das könnte doch recht praktisch im Winter sein. Durch die strahlende Fukushima-Beschichtung schmilzt der Schnee weg, bevor man durchfährt.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## Ritchi (22. Oktober 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> für alle die es nicht kapieren: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a109302/32-f120-rlc-fit-15qr-schwarz.html
> 
> Das könnte doch recht praktisch im Winter sein. Durch die strahlende Fukushima-Beschichtung schmilzt der Schnee weg, bevor man durchfährt.



schade schade sie habens geändert !


----------



## ms303 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ritchi schrieb:


> schade schade sie habens geändert !



Ziemlich inkonsequent ...

Feiglinge...


----------



## forever (24. Oktober 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrung mit dem Lenker? Empfehlenswert? Bin am überlegen, ob er meinen ollen 580er WCS an der Rennfeile ersetzen soll



nein, aber geordert...  wird meinen KCNC SC Bone ersetzen Mike -
4gr. schwerer als der KCNC, dafür aber a) Carbon statt Alu & b) 620mm
Breite statt 600mm....d.h. um 2cm gecropped wäre der Reverse mit
Sicherheit leichter.. 

Omnium Gatherum - Nova Flame \m/


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (24. Oktober 2013)

@forever:
Ich hatte mir auch ne Weile überlegt, den  Reverse zu bestellen, aber optisch passt das Carbonfinish einfach überhaupt nicht zum sonst komplett mattschwarz gehaltenen Bike. Wenn Carbon, dann UD. Ist ja wieder Schnäppchensaison, da findet sich irgendwann sicherlich was passendes


----------



## forever (24. Oktober 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> @forever:
> Ich hatte mir auch ne Weile überlegt, den  Reverse zu bestellen, aber optisch passt das Carbonfinish einfach überhaupt nicht zum sonst komplett mattschwarz gehaltenen Bike. Wenn Carbon, dann UD. Ist ja wieder Schnäppchensaison, da findet sich irgendwann sicherlich was passendes



 @mikefize

du hast ja recht...allerdings wollte ich nicht ewig warten...weil...irgendwas
ist ja immer...kennst du ja.


----------



## forever (30. Oktober 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Auch die R1x hat doch die "echten" R1 Hebel? Dürften die 2011er Hebel sein



hmm, bei mir sehen die dinger anders aus, eine generation oder so davor,
aber ist ja auch egal. ich brauch nicht immer "the latest shit". 

Auch steht auf den Hebeln nicht R1X, sondern einfach nur R1, dürften aber
auch von ca. 2010-12 sein. Das FCS Feature haben meine R1 Hebel nicht,
aber brauche ich nicht.

Meine R1 Bremshebel haben so ein rotes Rädchen oberhalb des Bremshebels,
nicht integriert im Hebel...oder so.


----------



## paulipan (1. November 2013)

Guten morgen,

Irgend wer hat vor einiger Zeit mal einen Link zu einer sehr günstige Selle Italia SLR Alternative gepostet. 
War meines Wissens bei Ebay irgendwo. 
Finde diesen aber nicht mehr. Kann mir zufällig jemand helfen?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2013)

.


----------



## bobons (2. November 2013)

rosso80 schrieb:


> *Herrmans Frontscheinwerfer H-One S für 26,97
> *
> 
> Absolutes Schnäppchen, habe diesen selbst an meinen Arbeitsbike, sauhell, meiner Meinung besser als der Bü+M Cyo.
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/herrmans-frontscheinwerfer-h-one-s/aid:555419



Hier ist ein Video dazu, laut Verlinkung vom Amazon-Rezensenten ist das die alte 60 Lux-Version:


----------



## dinite (2. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bei Rose ist mal wieder Lagerverkauf.
Auf der HP wird jedoch nur von Einzelstücken Fahrräder und Kleidung gesprochen.
Weiß jemand, ob auch wieder Komponenten verramscht werden?

Gruß
dinite


----------



## rosso80 (2. November 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Video dazu, laut Verlinkung vom Amazon-Rezensenten ist das die alte 60 Lux-Version:
> 
> Hast Recht, die alte Version, bei der neuen steht vorne am Glas K914.
> ALT: K685
> NEU: K914


----------



## bobons (2. November 2013)

rosso80 schrieb:


> bobons schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier ist ein Video dazu, laut Verlinkung vom Amazon-Rezensenten ist das die alte 60 Lux-Version:
> ...


----------



## Pyrphoros (4. November 2013)

Beim stöbern gerade entdeckt.
Passt zwar nicht zu meinem Rad, aber evtl für den ein oder anderen interessant
Eine Orange Formula R1.
Hat jemand so eine schon mal gesehen? Wenn Hofes, wo war die verbaut?

http://m.ebay.de/itm/331058720318?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (5. November 2013)

wooky123 schrieb:


> Ergon GA1 Evo um 10â¬
> 
> http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p26884_Griff-Ergon-GA1-Evo-technical.html



Hat jemand schon eine VersandbestÃ¤tigung o.Ã¤. bekommen?


----------



## wooky123 (5. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine Versandbestätigung o.ä. bekommen?



Am Sonntag bestellt und heute bekommen, aber das gilt für innerhalb Österreichs


----------



## dragonjackson (5. November 2013)

hab vorhin auch die Versandbestätigung bekommen... konnte es wohl nicht erwarten wieder in den keller zu gehen und weiter zu schrauben - bei dem wetter - danke, anyway.


----------



## mikefize (13. November 2013)

@hiTCH-HiKER:

Kannst du bitte bitte endlich mal aufhören, dauernd Zeug in den Schnäppchenjägerthread zu posten?


----------



## bobons (13. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr hier Werbung für eine Kamera, die wesentlich schlechter ist als ihr Vorgänger und unscharf filmt?



Freie Marktwirtschaft! 
Schnäppchen ist ja nicht unbedingt nur etwas, was gut ist, sondern etwas, das gegenüber dem regulären Preis günstiger zu haben ist.

Aber die Muvi HD scheint tatsächlich bessere Qualität in Bild und Ton zu einem Drittel des Preises zu liefern. Ich hadere noch mit mir, ob ich so etwas wirklich brauche. Spektakulär sind meistens nur meine Abflüge.


----------



## mpmarv (13. November 2013)

Und genau die will man doch sehen!

Die unzähligen Fail Videos auf Youtube haben mir schon so manche Minute versüßt, sei ein Teil davon!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. November 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> @hiTCH-HiKER:
> 
> Kannst du bitte bitte endlich mal aufhören, dauernd Zeug in den Schnäppchenjägerthread zu posten?



Wieso dauernd? Ich musste nur davor warnen, dass die 3+ nichts mit der hochgelobten 3er GoPro zu tun hat.
Alle anderen Beiträge sind mit Links auf Schnäppchen


----------



## mikefize (13. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wieso dauernd? Ich musste nur davor warnen, dass die 3+ nichts mit der hochgelobten 3er GoPro zu tun hat.
> Alle anderen Beiträge sind mit Links auf Schnäppchen



Sorry, das kam etwas unfreundlicher rüber als ich wollte. Trotzdem wäre es nett, wenn du in Zukunft einfach hier die Leute zitieren würdest, dann kann man ja darüber diskutieren und zwar ohne dass die vielen Abonnenten des Schnäppchenfreds eine Benachrichtigung bekommen


----------



## fone (13. November 2013)

könnt ihr bitte den laberthread mit euren "nicht im schnäppchenthread labern"-posts verschonen? danke!

das ist so als ginge der nazi nach afrika um sich dort über die neger in deutschland zu beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (13. November 2013)

Kindergarten. Zeigt doch nur, dass du das Problem nicht verstehst, aber was solls, ich halt in Zukunft meine Klappe und denk mir meinen Teil.


----------



## mpmarv (13. November 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Kindergarten. Zeigt doch nur, dass du das Problem nicht verstehst,...



Wäre ja nicht das erste mal


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> als ginge der nazi nach afrika um sich dort über die neger in deutschland zu beschweren.


----------



## fone (14. November 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Kindergarten. Zeigt doch nur, dass du das Problem nicht verstehst, aber was solls, ich halt in Zukunft meine Klappe und denk mir meinen Teil.


richtig, ICH habe nämlich überhaupt kein problem mit "labern" im schnäppchenjägerthread

danke 


This is it.
So stop looking for perfection.


----------



## mikefize (14. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> richtig, ICH habe nämlich überhaupt kein problem mit "labern" im schnäppchenjägerthread
> 
> danke
> 
> ...



Ja, der Vergleich ist natürlich völlig legitim und es geht ohnehin ja immer nur um einen selbst.

Und ja, ich hab schon lange aufgehört zu schauen - wie gesagt, ich halt meine Klappe, macht doch was ihr wollt


----------



## fone (14. November 2013)

ahja. "nur um einen selbst", das bin dann wohl nur ich...
aber der schnäppchen thread muss *sauber* bleiben damit der abonnent keinen nachteile durch zu häufige benachrichtigungen erleidet.

hier ist doch der zufluchtsort für die aussätzigen, die laber-fraktion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (14. November 2013)

Ich versteh das Problem einfach nicht? Was spricht denn dagegen, den jeweiligen Beitrag einfach in dem Thread hier zu zitieren? Dann wird der Verfasser benachrichtigt, kann evtl. korrigieren und dann würden sich die Leute auch angewöhnen, hier reinzuschauen. Die Mods haben ja nicht umsonst schon beide Themen angepinnt.

Aber nein nein nein, das war nie so und sowieso kriegt man alles vorgeschrieben und ich mach das lieber wie früher


----------



## fone (14. November 2013)

nein! dagegen spricht überhaupt nichts!

aber den hinweis muss man doch nicht hier in diesem schönen laber-thread posten.
wenn es einem so wichtig ist, dann pm.
...oder ein cooler flame-post im schnäppchen-thread mit alibi-schnäppchen, das geht immer 


 @hiTCH-HiKER, was hat das mit guter und schlechter GoPro3 auf sich?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> @hiTCH-HiKER, was hat das mit guter und schlechter GoPro3 auf sich?



Die neue GoPro3+ (mit Plus) wurde offenbar auf eine sehr unschöne Art und Weise verschlimmbessert (z.B. unscharfe Videos bei weiter entfernten Objekten, weniger Details bei heller Umgebung):
www.amazon.de/GoPro-Actionkamera-Hero3-Edition-Outdoor/dp/B00F3F0GLU


----------



## mikefize (14. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> nein! dagegen spricht überhaupt nichts!
> 
> aber den hinweis muss man doch nicht hier in diesem schönen laber-thread posten.
> wenn es einem so wichtig ist, dann pm.
> ...oder ein cooler flame-post im schnäppchen-thread mit alibi-schnäppchen, das geht immer



Alles klar, einigen wir uns darauf, ich gelobe besserung. Und nun lass uns das Kriegsbeil begraben


----------



## fone (14. November 2013)

gerne, war ja kein echtes kriegsbeil, nichtmal ein echtes virtuelles


----------



## Markusso (17. November 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Alles klar, einigen wir uns darauf, ich gelobe besserung. Und nun lass uns das Kriegsbeil begraben



Mal nette Beiträge, netter Umgangston. Danke. Daran mangelts im Forum hier oft, die Anonymität halt...


Mal ein paar Update-Infos zur Magicshine/Cree XL-M Lampensache weiter oben:

Habe inzwischen zwei der Dinger, eine als Spot am Helm und eine mit der erwähnten Breitlinse am Lenker - und ich muss schon sagen, das macht Laune auf dem Niteride. Sehr gute Ausleuchtung des Nahbereichs durch die Breitlinse, welche aber durch die Streuung leicht schwächer ist als der Spot. Also eine sehr gute Mischung, wenn der Spot vorausschaut. Und die Koronae [sic!] verdoppeln sich natürlich auch, was zu angemehmer Ausleuchtung des Bereichs um das Helligkeitszentrum führt. Insgesamt eine deutlich hellere Ausleuchtung als mit der Lupine Piko als Enzellampe am Helm, und die ist ja echt topp.

Der mitgelieferte Billigakku der neuen Cree wird nun ausschließlich von Anfang an mit dem Ladegerät von akku.net geladen (ca. 15h), ich erhoffe mir davon mehr Balance und wesentlich längere Lebensdauer, aber das braucht natürlich Langzeiterfahrung. Zumindest kann ich schon sagen, dass ein Kumpel die gleiche Lampe hat, der ca. ein halbes Jahr alte  AKku hat auf der vorigen Tour nur 1h gehalten. Nachdem ich den mit meinem Langsamladegerät durchgeladen hatte, brachte er 1 1/2h. Könnte also durchaus was bringen.


----------



## ms303 (17. November 2013)

Welches Ladegerät genau hast Du da gekauft?


----------



## Markusso (17. November 2013)

Den:

http://www.akku.net/Akku-Info/2.30.CAN.1.17,Ladegerät-für-Akku-Canon--BP-945.html

Zusammen mit der Batterie.


----------



## borno (20. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip für mich? Suche eine günstige hochwertige Vorderrad Scheibenbremse. Eilt nicht...



Günstig und hochwertig passt ja nicht wirklich gut zusammen.  

Aber wenn du eine Bremse mit einem guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis suchst, die anstandslos funktioniert, dann kann ich dir nur zur SLX raten. 
Oder, wenn es etwas mehr Power sein soll, dann zur Zee.


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2013)

http://www.bikepartsbs.de/oxid/Brem...emse-Bremsenset-vorne-hinten-VR-HR-Resin.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2013)

Naja hochwertig ist die 615 ja nun nicht. Und die 10â¬ zur SLX....

Hochwertiger wÃ¤re ja zb ne Hope oder Formula t1...


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2013)

"günstige hochwertige"
und ich sehe jetzt kein unterschied von 10,- euro? das ist ein set! also mehr als das doppelte für? welche mehrausstattung bei slx?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2013)

Also ich hab neulich in der Bucht den Satz neue SLX Resin vom HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 95 â¬ incl. Versand bekommen. 

Die Preise hier im Bikemarkt liegen nur geringfÃ¼gig drÃ¼ber. 

Problem bei der Deore 615:
- Abgang der Leitung vom Sattel nicht drehbar, ist ein Problem bei manchen Hinterbauten
- Kolben nicht aus Keramik, sondern vermutlich Alu. Keramik hÃ¤ngt nicht so schnell. Vermute ich  ...
Sonst identisch, bis aufs SchrÃ¤ubchen am Hebel, das man ja nicht braucht.


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2013)

Ah, ok - interessant und gut zu wissen! Bei der SLX ist der auch schon aus Keramik? Wow, dachte erst bei XT/XTR - aber ok, spricht wirklich dafür (ob mans jetzt braucht...).
Die günstigte SLX vom Händler, kenne ich von Komking:
http://www.komking.de/MTB-Disc-Brem...Trail-ICE-TECH-Scheibenbremsen-Set-2014-VR-HR
Als Set und Trail Version.
Oder aber mit 2x180er (6-Loch?) Scheiben von EBay, aber ohne die Kühlrippen /ICE
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SLX-Bremsenp..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3cd782fcf2


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2013)

Ja 120 + Versand, in der Bucht und bei bikediscount. 
Hatte ich wohl Glück  ...


----------



## Olca (20. November 2013)

Hallo,
hat schon jemand ne komplette x01 Gruppe unter 799,- gesehen ?
Aber nicht aus Hongkong USA etc.

Gruß Olli


----------



## steffpro (21. November 2013)

Da der Admin im Schnäppchenforum mein Schnäppchen immer wieder löscht obwohl der Link noch gültig ist und er vermutlich nur den Preis ohne Eingabe des Codes prüft, stell ich es hier nochmal ein. 

Bikerucksack Deuter Trans Alpine Pro 28 für 118,96  durch Vorteilscode SK-DEU15-2013
Vergleichspreis bei Idealo 139,- 

Durch den Code bekommt man 15% auf alle Deuter Rucksäcke. Der Code ist noch bis 31.12.2013 gültig.


http://www.sport-klausmann.de/Deuter-Trans-Alpine-Pro-28-Alpin-und-Bikerucksack


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2013)

Ja, die Admins hier... verstehe ich manchmal auch nicht...
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. November 2013)

Leute, weiß jemand zufällig, wo ich eine 28-Loch-26-Zoll-Felge RICHTIG günstig herbekommen?

Am liebesten Pacenti oder NoTubes. (falls in 28 erh.)

Fettes Merci schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ja, die Admins hier... verstehe ich manchmal auch nicht...
> Danke für den Tipp!



+++

Seltsam was in dem Schnäppchen-Fred so alles passiert, aber eigentlich auch egal


----------



## fone (22. November 2013)

ui, die superstar ultra mag sind mal wieder fÃ¼r 60â¬ zu haben.


----------



## dragonjackson (22. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ui, die superstar ultra mag sind mal wieder fÃ¼r 60â¬ zu haben.



gib mir n tipp - wo?

Edit: 
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=276


----------



## Innsbruuucker (23. November 2013)

Wurde im anderen Thread gelÃ¶scht...

GoPro 3+ Black mit Gutschein: S0W8-6CA1-TA82 fÃ¼r 410â¬. 10â¬ Newsletter gutschein gibts auch noch. http://www.sportokay.com/at/gopro-hero-3-black-edition-actioncam-12263.html

Polar, Garmin und Suunto Produkte auch teilweiÃe gut reduziert. http://www.sportokay.com/at/alle/digital.html


----------



## mikefize (23. November 2013)

@cxfahrer:
Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Preisfehler, ich habs auch mal versucht


----------



## damage0099 (23. November 2013)

konnte jemand die SoniCam für die 31 bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2013)

.


----------



## damage0099 (23. November 2013)

sry, hab ne minute nicht aktualisiert


----------



## mikefize (23. November 2013)

Naja, ich halt es eigentlich für ausgeschlossen, dass zu dem Preis geliefert wird ... aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## bobons (23. November 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Im Moment bei 26,51â¬.
> Aber wenn man es in den Warenkorb legt, ist das Ding bei 650â¬. Das nenn ich mal Kundenverarsche...



Ja, furchtbar, dass sie ihr Zeug nicht an Assgeier verschenken und den Preisfehler sofort korrigieren...


----------



## 12die4 (23. November 2013)

Check es erstmal, bevor du so einen ScheiÃ postest:
Nach wie vor ist der Artikel fÃ¼r 26â¬ im normalen Produktsortiment.
Legst ihn in den Warenkorb, wird der Preis still und heimlich auf 650â¬ angepasst. Nix mit Hinweis wegen Preisfehler oder sowas. Wer nicht aufpasst, wundert sich dann Ã¼ber die hohe Rechnung. Das ist die Abzocke.


----------



## bobons (23. November 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Check es erstmal, bevor du so einen Scheiß postest:
> Nach wie vor ist der Artikel für 26 im normalen Produktsortiment.
> Legst ihn in den Warenkorb, wird der Preis still und heimlich auf 650 angepasst. Nix mit Hinweis wegen Preisfehler oder sowas. Wer nicht aufpasst, wundert sich dann über die hohe Rechnung. Das ist die Abzocke.



Aktualisier lieber mal die Seite _nicht_ aus dem Cache.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2013)

.


----------



## fregger87 (23. November 2013)

Sehe ich genauso. Dachte mir ich lege sie einfach mal rein und probier es. Da ich in dem Bereich recht fit bin, kann die cam nicht so günstig sein. Trotzdem kann man es probieren und wen ein idiot da wirklich nur durchklickt und den Preis nicht sieht, sage ich selber schuld  vlt gibt's ja nen Vollidiot der die cam zum Schnapper Preis von 650 bestellt hat


----------



## TonySoprano (23. November 2013)

Joerg80 schrieb:


> schade, die Rockshox Gabel scheint schon weg zu sein



die ist doch mindestens 2 Wochen dort im Angebot gewesen, hehe ......


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ob das ein Fehler ist?
> 
> *Sony Digicam DSC-RX100* im Set mit Karte usw. fÃ¼r *31 â¬ (einunddreissig!)* incl. Versand bei redcoon:
> 
> ...



Also bis 50 Euro wÃ¤re sie mir schon wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2013)

Bislang keine Bestellbestätigung...hmmm..

Na, ich hab mir grad gestern ne DSLM gekauft, brauchen tu ich die daher an sich nicht. Will jemand dann meine DSLM haben  wenn ich die Sony bekomme? Die DSLM war auch ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## mikefize (23. November 2013)

Also *Bestell*bestätigung hab ich eine bekommen. Aber ich denke spätestens am Montag gibt's die Storno.


----------



## 12die4 (23. November 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Aktualisier lieber mal die Seite _nicht_ aus dem Cache.



Das war nicht aus dem Cache aktualisiert. Hatte die Website schließlich noch nie vorher geladen. Ergo kann gar kein Cache vorhanden gewesen sein. Denk doch mal nach.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Also *Bestell*bestätigung hab ich eine bekommen. Aber ich denke spätestens am Montag gibt's die Storno.



Bestelleingang:23.11.2013, 11:33
 Bestellsumme:      31,60
 Bestellstatus:Ihr Auftrag wurde entgegen genommen.


Bin gespannt...


----------



## mikefize (23. November 2013)

@cxfahrer:

So weit ist es bei mir auch, allerdings bin ich wie gesagt fest davon überzeugt, dass am Montag die Storno kommt. Vielleicht gibts wenigstens einen Gutschein als "Trostpflaster"


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2013)

Ja, wollen mal nicht so sein...nehm ich doch auch.


Edit: ist storniert. Ooooch.....


----------



## cerfmitiska (24. November 2013)

Habe einen Gutschein für mysportworld.de abzugeben. Wert: 10 Euro, Mindestbestellwert: 100 Euro (nach Retoure), gültig bis 30.11.2013, einlösbar auf das gesamte Sortiment von mysportworld.de. Bei Interesse einfach ne PM schicken.


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

Hallo! Ich suche für die Chefin einen leichten und kleinen (XS 48-50) Rennradrahmen für 28" Räder, mit Farbwunsch (Mädchen halt...) grellem Grün oder Pink. Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen? darf auch gebraucht sein


----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2013)

Danja1 schrieb:


> Ich Ã¤rgere mich grad, dass ich das jetzt erst gefunden hab. Die Zeitschrift Mountainbike 6 Monate lang nur 7,45â¬. Das Angebot gilt aber nur noch heute.  http://www.dealdoktor.de/schnaeppch...-stern-eltern-auto-motor-sport-u-v-m-ab-180e/



Danke, sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2013)

fregger87 schrieb:


> XTR Kurbel 222â¬
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/shimano/shimano-kurbel-xtr-fc-m970-175-mm.html,a28295



Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis, hab schon ewig eine bezahlbare XTR-Kurbel gesucht!


----------



## fregger87 (25. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, hab schon ewig eine bezahlbare XTR-Kurbel gesucht!



Sarkasmus?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2013)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Sarkasmus?



Nein, ganz ehrlich gemeint und von mir soeben bestellt


----------



## fregger87 (25. November 2013)

Dann gerne


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2013)

Dass man mir immer Sarkasmus unterstellt


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. November 2013)

222 ist geschenkt. Das kosten die hier gerne mal im BiMa. Wenn es die in kürzer als 175 gegeben hätte, dann wäre ich auch dabei gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (25. November 2013)

und dann auch noch die schönste XTR kurbel.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> und dann auch noch die schönste XTR kurbel.



und die wo der schicke und leichte "Grinder" von Syntace perfekt drauf passt


----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2013)

Ja, damit lässt sich was Schönes aufbauen!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2013)

Danja1 schrieb:


> Ich Ã¤rgere mich grad, dass ich das jetzt erst gefunden hab. Die Zeitschrift Mountainbike 6 Monate lang nur 7,45â¬. Das Angebot gilt aber nur noch heute.  http://www.dealdoktor.de/schnaeppch...-stern-eltern-auto-motor-sport-u-v-m-ab-180e/





kuka.berlin schrieb:


> hmm .. sogar gÃ¼nstiger als das normale 3-lagige Klopapier (im halb-Jahresbedarf), aber ist es auch so ergiebig



Ich find das Angebot echt gut, hab es mir gleich bestellt, danke fÃ¼rs Einstellen... und klar ist die Zeitschrift oft nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen, aber als gute Unterhaltung auf der Toilette taugt sie allemal, noch dazu fÃ¼r etwas mehr als einen Euro pro Ausgabe 

Die einzige Zeitschrift fÃ¼r die ich gerne den Vollpreis bezahle ist die Freeride, mit der bin ich im Rahmen was Redakteure fÃ¼r eine Zeitschrift leisten kÃ¶nnen doch sehr zufrieden!


----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2013)

Ich finde die MB sogar die einzige noch halbwegs lesbare. Klar muss man die Lobeshymnen ausblenden und ignorieren. Aber die haben noch einen Rest von Journalismus übrig! Man erkennt zumindest Ansätze. Es gibt sogar bei Tests Minus-Punkte! 
Verglichen zu dem anderen Giganten... Meilen! 
Freeride finde ich auch ok... Aber mei...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. November 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ich finde die MB sogar die einzige noch halbwegs lesbare. Klar muss man die Lobeshymnen ausblenden ...



Dann bleibt ja nur noch die Werbung, die Seitenzahlen und das Impressum ...


----------



## mikefize (26. November 2013)

@GustavS: Top, danke fÃ¼r den Tipp!

Meine 600â¬ Kamera fÃ¼r 30â¬ wurde Ã¼brigens auch storniert


----------



## mpmarv (26. November 2013)

Kann jemand etwas zu der Marwi Funzel sagen?

Ich hab derzeit eine cree, die ist recht punktuell, für den Helm zwar geeignet, ich suche aber etwas flächiges für den Lenker!


----------



## dragonjackson (26. November 2013)

Das ist keine LED! Und laut Forum sind die Ersatzglühbirnen teuer/schwer zu finden...
Der Preis hat schon seinen Grund 
Die ist von 2005/2006!!!


----------



## mpmarv (26. November 2013)

Ok, schade & danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (26. November 2013)

für die china-böller gabs doch mal so nachrüst-scheiben für mehr streuung?




ist schon total schizophren, dass man im schnäppchenthread dazu nix schreiben darf. hoffentlich kaufen recht viele leute den lampen-restposten.


----------



## dragonjackson (26. November 2013)

Hätte auch Interesse, aber an dem zerpflückten Thread habe ich keine Lust und Zeit 5234 Seiten nach der Info zu suchen...


----------



## mpmarv (26. November 2013)

Ich hab auch eine der ersten crees mit nur einer LED, glaube da geht selbst mit neuem Reflektor nicht viel. Ich müsste mir wenn dann mal eine mit 3 oder Birnchen kaufen für mehr Power... dann bräuchte ich auch direkt einen dickeren Akku. Gemeine Welt.


----------



## Tristero (26. November 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine der ersten crees mit nur einer LED, glaube da geht selbst mit neuem Reflektor nicht viel. Ich müsste mir wenn dann mal eine mit 3 oder Birnchen kaufen für mehr Power... dann bräuchte ich auch direkt einen dickeren Akku. Gemeine Welt.



Nimm die, Problem gelöst: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wide-Angl...d=100011&prg=8669&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=261176225629&


----------



## machero (26. November 2013)

also wegen der Marwi Nightpro "Expert" Funzel.... bei dem Preis kann man nicht allzuviel falsch machen, denke ich!? 

Was sind heut denn noch 29,- Euro ???? 
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/lights/marwi/nightpro-expert/prd_360342_130crx.aspx

Hab selber noch ne Marwi Nightpro "Extreme" ....die kostete zwar seinerzeit auch mit 349,- das Dreifache, aber Verarbeitung und Licht war und ist gut.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/lights/marwi/nightpro-extreme/prd_363053_130crx.aspx


----------



## Floh (27. November 2013)

Das Marwi-Angebot ist ohne Akku. Wenn man also einen Akku und Ladegerät hat aber mit der Funzel nicht zufrieden ist dann los. Ist kein Komplettpaket.


----------



## machero (27. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Das Marwi-Angebot ist ohne Akku. Wenn man also einen Akku und Ladegerät hat aber mit der Funzel nicht zufrieden ist dann los. Ist kein Komplettpaket.



Gab 2 Angebote. Einmal mit Akku für 29,- und einmal ohne Akku für 15,- .
Jetzt gibts halt nurnoch für 15,- ohne Akku ...damit natürlich eher witzlos


----------



## TonySoprano (29. November 2013)

rainman_47 schrieb:


> Heute ab 19:30 fÃ¼r alle die bei amazon den Cyber Monday Deal der GoPro verpasst haben,  um * !!! 19:30Uhr !!! * nochmals online der vorgesehene Preis ist leider noch nicht bekannt.
> 
> GoPro Actionkamera Hero3+ Black Edition Outdoor



hmm, kost 399,-â¬, wenn man sich aber die Rezensionen so anschaut, lieber Finger wech!!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. November 2013)

Scheint sich übel verkaufen das Teil, alle Händler wollen sie möglichst schnell loswerden.
Bleibt die Frage ob der Hersteller reagiert und bald wieder eine brauchbare GoPro auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (30. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Scheint sich übel verkaufen das Teil, alle Händler wollen sie möglichst schnell loswerden.
> Bleibt die Frage ob der Hersteller reagiert und bald wieder eine brauchbare GoPro auf den Markt bringt.



Kannst du jetzt endlich mal mit deinem gespamme aufhören? Wir wissen ja daß du ein massives Problem mit der neuen Gopro hast, obwohl ich bezweifle, daß es sich dabei um eigene Erfahrungen handelt, sondern du das einfach nur irgendwo im Inet aufgreifst!
Ich kann nur sagen daß meine bestens funktioniert und ich keine Probleme damit habe.
Btw: Es gibt leider noch keine Helmkamera bei der ich auf 300m Entfernung makellose Aufnahmen machen kann, wirds wahrscheinlich auch nie weil so eine Cam eben einen anderen Anwendungsbereich hat!


----------



## dragonjackson (30. November 2013)

Was ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen!? Das hier ist der Laber-Thread und wenn dir das Thema nicht passt, schau weg und spiel hier nicht den Dorf-Sheriff! 
Fakt ist, dass sie den Fokus Bereich viel näher geholt haben. Eine Kamera in diesem Preisbereich soll und muss auch weiter entfernte Gegenstände scharf  aufs Bild bekommen. Ach, ja ich habe die 3er Black und habe die + auch gegen getestet. 
Witzigerweise ist die + derart schlecht, dass mir meine hier rumliegende Medion "Action-Cam" genauso gut gefiel! 
Und die hatte im Werksverkauf 40,- gekostet. Also ein Zehntel der GoPro. 
Fakt ist, die neue + ist eher für pickelige "auspack"-Videos für Youtube gedacht als draußen Aufnahmen zu machen!


----------



## Beaumont (30. November 2013)

Oha, na wenn der Herr Obertester das bestätigt muss die Cam ja wirklich kacke sein!
Ach ja... sorry, wollte dir den Rang zum Laberthread Sheriff natürlich nicht ablaufen aber ich hab das gebashe zur neuen gopro jetzt schon öfters von der selben Person gelesen und ich denke einmal reicht!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. November 2013)

Wenn du eine positive Bestätigung für deinen Fehlkauf benötigst, bitteschön hier exklusiv für dich die 5 Sterne Bewertungen von Amazon, es sind aber nicht mal eine Hand voll:
5 Sterne für die GoPro 3+


Hier im Laberthema diesbezüglich zu meckern ist allerdings lächerlich, von Spam kann nur die Rede sein wenn jemand diesen Schrotthaufen zum wiederholten Male ins Schnäppchen-Thema stellt, denn diese Kamera ist selbst für 100 Euro kein Schnäppchen!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (30. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Hier im Laberthema diesbezüglich zu meckern ist allerdings lächerlich, von Spam kann nur die Rede sein wenn jemand diesen Schrotthaufen zum wiederholten Male ins Schnäppchen-Thema stellt, denn diese Kamera ist selbst für 100 Euro kein Schnäppchen!



Is klar


----------



## SofusCorn (30. November 2013)

hero 3+ Amazon kommentar:


> In den ersten Wochen hat der amerikanische GoPro Support einfach die  Kameras gegen neue ausgetauscht, aber welch ein Wunder, diese Austausch  Kameras hatten die gleichen miserablen Ergebnisse, weil eben offenbar so  gut wie alle Kameras von dem Problem betroffen sind. Ein Firmwareupdate  sollte dann abhilfe schaffen, in dem die JPG Komprimierung verringert  wurde. Aber das ist natürlich Qutasch, bei einer physikalisch falsch  fokussierten Linse kann man mit Softwareänderungen nix bewirken. Dem war  dann auch so, die neue Firmware hat nichts gebracht.
> Dann hat GoPro  realisiert das da mächtig was schief gelaufen ist und hat dann die  Kunden aufgefordert die Kameras zu GoPro zu schicken damit die dortigen  Ingenieure das Problem untersuchen können.
> 
> Mittlerweile ist es  wohl so, dass die Kunden die ihre Kamera zum GoPro Support schicken  anschließend eine vom Support vor dem Versand überprüfte Kamera zurück  erhalten sollen, wo dann definitiv getestet wurde ob die Kamera richtig  fokussiert ist.
> ...



edit quelle: http://www.amazon.de/review/R3BXY42...=Tx3NPFL9LE6MIRY&store=sports#Mx1R8TVM0TWH2HO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig grad einen Tipp für gute und günstige Winter-Unterwäsche (fürs Biken natürlich)? Merino-Wolle lieber nicht. Bin empfindlich, was kratzende Wäsche angeht.

Muss kein Sonderangebot sein, eher allgemein gefragt. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen allgemein günstigen Tipp.


----------



## borno (1. Dezember 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig grad einen Tipp für gute und günstige Winter-Unterwäsche (fürs Biken natürlich)? Merino-Wolle lieber nicht. Bin empfindlich, was kratzende Wäsche angeht.
> 
> Muss kein Sonderangebot sein, eher allgemein gefragt. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen allgemein günstigen Tipp.



Tchibo hat ein Set im Angebot. 

Hab ich mir geholt, gibt's auch in den ganzen Läden mit Tchibo-Bereich, z.B. Herkules. 

Für ca. 13 echt top, hält warm, kneift nicht, passt (L bei 180cm/88kg). 
Gibt's auch nochmal in dick, aber das dürfte für's sportive radeln zu viel sein.


----------



## 12die4 (1. Dezember 2013)

Guter Preis, aber bei Tchibo hab ich schon mal ein Sport-Shirt gekauft und die Passform war furchtbar. Daher lass ich da lieber die Finger von.


----------



## Sandra07 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi!
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie dass bei Bikeunit mit dem Adventskalenderrabatt funktioniert?
Bei mir zeigt er während des Bestellvorgangs den Original-Preis an, habe es dann abgebrochen ...
Danke & Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## dragonjackson (2. Dezember 2013)

Bikeunit hat doch keinen "richtigen" Kalender?! Nur ein Produkt am Tag reduziert... Und der Preis erscheint dann auch richtig im Warenkorb...


----------



## mpmarv (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab die http://www.tchibo.de/herren-thermo-...1&vt=0ae621518bf96df799a52b536a61c90f27e48006 für den Arbeitsweg und bin zufrieden. Passform finde ich gut! Habe L genommen bei 175/81Kgs. Oberteil ist schön lang, bissl weiter (war aber beabsichtigt, hab ja auch L gekauft), Hose ist anliegend (dicke Beine)


----------



## dragonjackson (2. Dezember 2013)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt es einen MontagestÃ¤nder fÃ¼r 51,95â¬ statt 74,00â¬ als Monatshighlight.
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-montagestaender-s-1300---unser-bestseller--/aid:22588



Den gab es auch schon fÃ¼r 40,-.
Und fÃ¼r schwere Bikes nicht wirklich geeignet - die Gummiabdeckungen der Klammern sind bei mir schon ausgebrochen.
Aber ein Fahrradschlauch schÃ¼tzt alles


----------



## Fleischfresser (2. Dezember 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Den gab es auch schon für 40,-.
> Und für schwere Bikes nicht wirklich geeignet...



Habs doch nur gut gemeint...


----------



## dragonjackson (2. Dezember 2013)

Na, na... das ist ja auch alles ok! Für AM/RR etc. ist das OK. Habs ja selber. 
Beim DH/Enduro, also so ab 15kg und wenn man es nicht am Oberrohr befestigen kann, wirds haarig...


----------



## Fleischfresser (2. Dezember 2013)

Also dass bei dem Preis die Erwartungen nicht all zu hoch sein dürfen ist denke ich klar. Ich habe den mit den abklappbaren Beinen (S3000 glaub ich) auch mal als Monatsangebot geschossen.
Es ist einfach ein "Hobbygerät" und nicht mit 7 - 8 mal so teuren Geräten zu vergleichen. Aber für das Geld durchaus fair was da im Karton liegt.

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra07 (2. Dezember 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Bikeunit hat doch keinen "richtigen" Kalender?! Nur ein Produkt am Tag reduziert... Und der Preis erscheint dann auch richtig im Warenkorb...



Heute morgen stand noch der alte Preis drin, jetzt der richtige! 

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Roelof (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute!

Brauche bitte dringend eure Hilfe! Welcher Händler hat Novatec Superlight Disc-Naben in ROT lagernd und günstig?? meine Schwiemu muss bis heilig Abend ausgestattet sein. Kurbelix hat nix lagernd, Erdmann finde ich zu teuer im Vergleich zu Nubuk (hat nur die VR) und Kurbelix. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?? gerne auch pm. 

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## mikefize (2. Dezember 2013)

@Roelof:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_106_755_210&products_id=9739
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_106_755_210&products_id=11224


----------



## forever (2. Dezember 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> @Roelof:
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_106_755_210&products_id=9739
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_106_755_210&products_id=11224


Die kosten schon lange soviel, das Set gibts für um die  ~100-110 EUR immer um den Dreh.


----------



## mikefize (4. Dezember 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Lefty-LRS mit ZTR Alpine für 100 Euro, wenn man auf Französisch bestellt:
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/rcz-20...-disc-6-holes-axle-9mm-black-black-black.html
> 
> ...




Hast du das mal durchexerziert? Ich habe die Preisdifferenzen je nach Sprache auch schon festgestellt, aber sobald ich mich mit meinem Konto anmelde habe ich wieder die deutschen Preise.


----------



## bobons (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte jetzt dafür noch ein Konto auf Französisch eröffnet - habe es aber noch nicht komplett durchgespielt, da bisher die Angebote auf Deutsch alleine schon wegen der Steuer günstiger waren.


----------



## much175 (5. Dezember 2013)

hi Leute, sagt mal, ist bmo aus dem Adventskalender ausgestiegen? ich finde da absolut nichts...
Gruß


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Dezember 2013)

Angefangen haben die... Kommt aber auch nix mehr...


----------



## 12die4 (6. Dezember 2013)

Coole Sache der 100â¬ Geschenkgutschein fÃ¼r Jehle-Bikes.
Aber wie sind die Preise da im Durchschnitt? Viel hÃ¶her als bei BC? Das wÃ¼rde den Rabatt natÃ¼rlich schmÃ¤lern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (6. Dezember 2013)

Finde den Gutschein auch eher für die katz, außer sie haben wirklich etwas, was du wirklich brauchst.
Finde die meisten Preise bei denen viel teuerer als auf dem Markt.


----------



## platten (6. Dezember 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Finde den Gutschein auch eher für die katz, außer sie haben wirklich etwas, was du wirklich brauchst.
> Finde die meisten Preise bei denen viel teuerer als auf dem Markt.



schimano xt 785 für c.a. 170,00 pro rad ist echt krass. sonst wär ich dabei.


----------



## fregger87 (6. Dezember 2013)

Habe auch echt überlegt, aber nachdem ich mal das Sortiment mit Preisen gesehen habe, lohnt er sich in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht. Schade, aber vlt passiert noch was bei anderen Anbietern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2013)

hat vielleicht jemand die XTR Pedale 980 in einem Angebot gesehen?
Meine haben die Grätsche gemacht, brauche neu.
Danke!


----------



## ZweiP (7. Dezember 2013)

Einzelstück Sattelstütze Crankbrothers Kronolog Vario für 166 Euro.

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_in...log-Vario.html

Bei http://www.bikepalast.com/ ist am 7. & 8.12. alles MWSt-frei = 20% Rabatt.

MWSt-frei = 20% Rabatt .... eher 16.6% vom Preis inkl. MWST
Wie bekommt man den Rabatt. Ist er kombinierbar mit reduzierten Artikeln?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (8. Dezember 2013)

ZweiP schrieb:


> MWSt-frei = 20% Rabatt .... eher 16.6% vom Preis inkl. MWST
> Wie bekommt man den Rabatt. Ist er kombinierbar mit reduzierten Artikeln?



Du hast recht, sind aufgerundet 17%.


----------



## bobons (9. Dezember 2013)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Trek Fuel EX 9.9 26" Rahmenset 1699â¬



9.8er kannte ich, wo gibt es den 9.9er?


----------



## bobons (9. Dezember 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Formula R1 Bremsenset 180/180 mm silber (WW) fÃ¼r 179,99â¬
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/formula-r1-br...eqrecqid=1780aa80-60a7-11e3-8b65-50465d9e24a7
> 
> Weitere 5â¬ kann man noch sparen, wenn man den Newsletter abonniert



Aktuell sogar 10 Euro Ã¼ber den Popup auf der Homepage.


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn heute bei HIBIKE und Bike-Discount im Kalender drin? Bei mir geht das am Smartphone nicht auf?!


----------



## SofusCorn (9. Dezember 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Was ist denn heute bei HIBIKE und Bike-Discount im Kalender drin? Bei mir geht das am Smartphone nicht auf?!



hibike: -20% zusätzlich auf TREK und Bontrager Artikel, versandkostenfrei
bike-discount: -25% Gore Bike wear


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Exteci (10. Dezember 2013)

Hey,
was haltet Ihr von dem angebot bei CRC heute?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/avid-elixir-9-carbon-disc-brakeset-2013/rp-prod115382
Ich suche noch bremsen für mein AM HT und würde nach meiner Einschätzung nur noch auf 180 wechseln müssen. 
Andererseits hört man von der XT auch nur gutes und diese kostet genau so viel nicht reduziert.


----------



## 12die4 (10. Dezember 2013)

Die XT wiegt halt nicht grad wenig. Wenn dir das egal ist, nimm eher die. Habe zwar keine direkte Erfahrung mit der, aber die Stimmen mehren sich, dass es die bessere Bremse ist.


----------



## martinos (10. Dezember 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Die XT wiegt halt nicht grad wenig. Wenn dir das egal ist, nimm eher die. Habe zwar keine direkte Erfahrung mit der, aber die Stimmen mehren sich, dass es die bessere Bremse ist.


 
Am AM sind doch ein paar Gramm hin oder her eigentlich ziemlich egal, oder? Zur Avid kann ich nix sagen, aber die XT verrichtet klaglos ihren Dienst auf allen Rädern in meinem Stall!


----------



## 12die4 (10. Dezember 2013)

Das ist wie bei allen Bikes Ansichtssache. Es gibt sogar Leute, die krampfhaft versuchen ihren Downhill-Hobel unter 15kg zu drücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borno (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde auch eher die XT nehmen. 
Oder, falls die Power nicht reicht, die Zee oder Saint.


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Dezember 2013)

Habe jetzt alle (drei) Räder von Formula The One auf Shimano XT Trail umgerüstet. Es gibt von der Montage und Bremswirkung nichts besseres!


----------



## borno (10. Dezember 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt alle (drei) Räder von Formula The One auf Shimano XT Trail umgerüstet. Es gibt von der Montage und Bremswirkung nichts besseres!



Von der XT gibt's doch gar keine richtige Trail-Version, oder? 
War, meine ich, nur bei der XTR mit einem anderen Bremshebel, oder?


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Dezember 2013)

Die jedenfalls mit dem Verstellrädchen für die Hebelweite werkzeuglos. Habe aber auch einmal die XTR.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Dezember 2013)

Die Trail gibt es. Die haben die Kühlblöcke an den Backen.


----------



## 12die4 (10. Dezember 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Die Trail gibt es. Die haben die Kühlblöcke an den Backen.


 
Die Kühlblöcke sind nicht an den Backen, sondern am Bremsbelag bzw. dessen Trägerplatte. Sogesehen ist die Bremse also nicht anders, nur das inkludierte Zubehör.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Dezember 2013)

Yo, den käse nennt shimano doch trail?! Oder? Bei der xtr nicht anders...


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2013)

soweit ich informiert bin ist bei der XTR der Griff der Trailversion anders als beim Standardmodel.
Soll für mehr Bumms sorgen.

Aber die XT hat in jdem Fall ausreichend Bumms und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Das ist eine Sorglosbremse ohne BlingBling.


----------



## Floh (10. Dezember 2013)

wobei der verchromte AG-Behälter ziemlich hässlich ist (Bling bling fail könnte man sagen). Ich hab sie aber auch montiert, nachdem mich die Bremswirkung am Pedelec meiner Frau wo die OEM montiert waren ziemlich beeindruckt hat. Und das meine ich im Vergleich zu Avid Code und Hope Mono M4 die ich an meinen anderen Rädern habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Dezember 2013)

Für 3,50 Euro je Stück kannst du den schwarzen Zee-AG-Behälterdeckel bestellen, der perfekt auf die XT passt. Hab ich auch so gemacht, weil ich mit der Chrom-Optik nichts anfangen konnte.


----------



## Floh (10. Dezember 2013)

DAS ist mal ein cooler Tipp.


----------



## Exteci (10. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich denke Ich werde mich für die XT entscheiden. Und die schwarzen Kappen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mazola01 (11. Dezember 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Für 3,50 Euro je Stück kannst du den schwarzen Zee-AG-Behälterdeckel bestellen, der perfekt auf die XT passt. Hab ich auch so gemacht, weil ich mit der Chrom-Optik nichts anfangen konnte.



Wo hast du die her?
Möchte die auf meine SLX schrauben....

Danke


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Dezember 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Wo hast du die her?
> Möchte die auf meine SLX schrauben....
> 
> Danke



Hier:
http://bicikli.de/shop/

Und dann folgende beiden Produktnummern:
Y-8SH05000
Y-8SH06000

Keine Sorge, die Bezeichnung "Dichtung" ist irreführend, du bekommst aber genau die Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel geliefert und zwar nur die


----------



## mazola01 (11. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank....

Gleich mal bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Dezember 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> RCP high secure plus rot fÃ¼r 19,xx â¬
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/rcp-high-...1_2_20131213_6_0_intst.8041.8088&RIID=1367123



Was ist den von dem Schloss zu halten?
Ich hab im Netz wenig dazu gefunden.

Sehr schwer ists ja leider.


----------



## mikefize (13. Dezember 2013)

@JohSch:

Ich hab das Schloss in schwarz seit mittlerweile zwei Jahren. Ich weiß nichts Negatives zu berichten, Kette ist extrem massiv und das Schloss selbst macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Ich bin natürlich kein Experte, aber meine Bikes sind alle noch in meinem Besitz...

Ich finde das Schloss an sich recht praktisch (also ohne die Kette) - bei meiner Stadtschlampe schließe ich damit immer das Rad an der Druckstrebe fest und brauche die Kette gar nicht. Klar, wegtragen kann man das Rad dann, insofern eben nur bei entsprechend wenig Diebstahl-gefährdeten Bikes zu empfehlen...


----------



## mpmarv (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auch nur ein paar Erfahrungsberichte gelesen. Gewicht und Handhabung sind mir egal, gÃ¤ngig kriegt man jedes Schloss mit ein bisschen Flutsche. Und fÃ¼r 19â¬ ein derart massives Schloss, find ich schon attraktiv!

Leider sind die Versandkosten mit 6â¬ bei B-Mann recht hoch... und da ich derzeit nicht zwingend ein neues Schloss brauche und sonst nichts bestellen mÃ¶chte, werde ich es wohl nicht ordern. Richtiges Angebot, aber leider zur falschen Zeit fÃ¼r mich


----------



## dragonjackson (13. Dezember 2013)

Entweder ein richtig gutes Schloss, das auch was wiegen darf, oder ein 200g, 3,99 Schloss aus dem Baumarkt, welches nur für Stadtschlampen ist, oder gegen den Zufallsklau sichert (kurz im Biergarten etc.)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Dezember 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> RCP high secure plus rot fÃ¼r 19,xx â¬
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/rcp-high-...1_2_20131213_6_0_intst.8041.8088&RIID=1367123



Gewicht: 2568 g 

Das ist dann eher als Panzerkette fÃ¼r die Garage gedacht...

    @dragonjackson:
Es gibt auch gute SchlÃ¶sser die weniger als die HÃ¤lfte wiegen, z.B. das kurze Abus Iven:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30131_Kabelschloss-IVEN-8220.html


----------



## dragonjackson (13. Dezember 2013)

Ui, das scheint sogar gegen Picking einigermaßen safe zu sein! 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## mpmarv (13. Dezember 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Gewicht: 2568 g
> 
> Das ist dann eher als Panzerkette für die Garage gedacht...


 
Meine Kette in der Garage müsste ich mal auf die Waage legen, gefühlt 10Kilo Sicherheit


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Infos zu dem RCP.

Zu dem Abus hab ich was gefunden:


> 6,5 von 10 Punkten 			 		 	 	 		 			 				 					 				Preis/Leistung: 2 von 2 Punkten
> 
> 
> Kabelschloss. Auf der Plusseite stehen der geringe Preis und das  Handling. Dieses Modell sieht massiv aus (Abschreckung!), ist aber sehr  leicht und flexibel. Mit Stoff umzogen kann es den Rahmen nicht  beschädigen. Diebe haben es aber nicht allzu schwer, das Schloss wurde  von den Testern in kurzer Zeit geknackt.


http://www.testberichte.de/p/abus-tests/iven-8220-testbericht.html


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Dezember 2013)

Wäre mal interessant wie es geknackt wurde, ob es sich um eine praxistaugliche Methode gehandelt hat oder eher um eine theoretische.
Mit einem Wagenheber bekommt man es aufgrund des Verschlussmechanismus bestimmt simpel auf, aber das ist je nachdem wie man es absperrt nicht unbedingt realistisch durchführbar.

Hier übrigens noch die XT Bremse mit Zee-Deckeln:


----------



## mpmarv (13. Dezember 2013)

Uh die ist schick, glaube die brauch ich auch für meine SLX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2013)

Zu jeden Abus bekommt man die Schlagschlüssel im Netz!

PS: wenn der Rahmen und die Räder angeschlossen sind, wird die Gabel ausgebaut, elbst erlebt.


----------



## SofusCorn (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir damals ein abus steel-o-chain schloss (schwere kette) geholt für 40 Euro. Auf youtube knacken die Leute das in 30s:





edit: link gefixed


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Dezember 2013)

und wird nix geklaut wird alles kaputt gemacht, bis auf die Naben und eine Bremse konnte ich nix mehr gebrauchen


----------



## mpmarv (14. Dezember 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Heute im Bike-Discount Adventskalender:
> 
> Mindestens -25% auf alle Gabeln und Dämpfer im Sortiment!



???

Ich sehe nichts, im Kalender ist heute "Suntoo" !?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## mpmarv (14. Dezember 2013)

Und wo finde ich die Gabeln mit -25% ?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## toastet (14. Dezember 2013)

die meisten gabs ja vorher schon immer mir 33% abzug vom uvp, dementsprechend hat sich an den preisen bei den meisten nix geändert


----------



## mpmarv (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja ok, das hab ich mir fast gedacht, also nur Verarschung. FÃ¼r 650â¬ bekommt man die Pike ja Ã¼berall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (14. Dezember 2013)

Mag sein, kenne die normalen Preise nicht so, da ich aktuell nix suche. Aber einige gute Kurse sind schon dabei. Nur mal ein paar Beispiele:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1024/a109846/32-f100-rl-qr-tapered-weiss.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1024/a109301/32-f110-rl-fit-qr-tapered-weiss.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...-solo-air-100-ml15-tapered-x-loc-schwarz.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1024/a110404/ts8-r-100-26-tapered-9mm-weiss.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1024/a110405/ts8-r-120-26-tapered-9mm-weiss.html


----------



## toastet (14. Dezember 2013)

preise sind schon in ordnung, hat halt nur nix mit den 25% zu tun. die gibts schon länger zu den kursen. ist ja meist auch "alte" ware und dementsprechend abverkauf mit 50%+ um die alten sachen wegzubekommen


----------



## TonySoprano (17. Dezember 2013)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...t-2-x-mtb-reifen-x-king-26-x-2-2-.html,a27333

sind das die Guten?? dann wäre der Preis sehr gut imho ..........


----------



## mpmarv (17. Dezember 2013)

Sind die billigen! Siehe Gewicht


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand einen chainreaction Gutschein - Code?


----------



## toastet (22. Dezember 2013)

die haben januar sale, da gibt es keinen gutschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Dezember 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein interessantes Teil
> 
> Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup im Jehle-Adventskalender (Modell 2012/weiß) für 799 €.
> http://jehlebikes.de/federgabel-rockshox-boxxer-world-cup-keronite-sa-2012.html



Vielen Dank dafür, jetzt kann ich mein Projekt vollenden das E1 mit einer Doppelbrücke auszurüsten und dabei noch Gewicht zu sparen 
Sogar die Farbe passt...


----------



## dragonjackson (22. Dezember 2013)

Da wirst die Totem aber vermissen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Dezember 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Da wirst die Totem aber vermissen



Meinst? Glaube ich nicht


----------



## dragonjackson (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffs . 
Musst mal Bescheid geben, wie die sich auf Touren macht (aus deiner Seite entnehme ich, dass du auch mal bergauf fährst).


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich fahr viel bergauf, aber da das Teil die gleiche Einbaulänge hat und leichter ist als die Totem, sehe ich da kein Ding...


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> es gibt bike-discount.de und bikediscount.de oder .com.
> 
> was hat das mit fake-seite zu tun?
> das sind 2 verschiedene läden!



Sah von der Gestaltung her wie eine Fake-Seite aus


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## forever (24. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> es handelt sich hierbei um einen alulenker mit einer carbonummantelung,
> ähnlich einem fsa slk lenker.
> 
> vermutlich werden die lenker nur anders gelabelt.
> länge und gewicht stimmen jeweils überein.


Und wobei liegt das Problem? Das Gewicht (137gr. bei 620mm Länge ist dennoch top!) es fährt nicht jeder einen AX Lightness oder
Schmolke Lenker ab 74gr...für >200 EUR aufwärts, wir reden hier über ein Teil für <20 EUR, was eine OVP von 89,90 EUR hat!

Ferner haben auch i.d.R. sehr viele "Carbon" Lenker eine Titan-Verstärkung im Mittelteil, wegen der Vorbau-Klemmung. Ich habe davon schon einen, das Finish ist gut, und passt
optisch 1a zu meinem 99gr. Vollcarbon Sattel aus der Bucht, dieser hatte auch nur 59.90
incl. Versand aus Asien gekostet, ist eine harte Carbonschale, aber fährt sich superbequem,
man sollte es nicht glauben, für meinen Sitzknochen das Beste seit dem Ur-Flite von '92. 

Frohes Fest!


----------



## acaveman (25. Dezember 2013)

https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...tts-tfs-900-v-2011-rot-weiss-rh-14-5/a-99104/
wer weiß wieviel dieser Rahmen wiegt? Im Netz finde ich nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (25. Dezember 2013)

acaveman schrieb:


> https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...tts-tfs-900-v-2011-rot-weiss-rh-14-5/a-99104/
> wer weiß wieviel dieser Rahmen wiegt? Im Netz finde ich nichts.


Die 18" Version mit Steuersatz, Sattelklemme & Schaltauge laut Nubuk so ca. 2134gr, hat auch Cantibolzen.
Aber 14.5" der Link von dir - das ist absolute Kinder Größe.  Die anderen Rahmen dort hatte ich nicht gepostet,
weil der TFS 400-D von 2010 preislich <50 EUR sehr interessant ist.


----------



## acaveman (25. Dezember 2013)

hab ich falsch verlingt, bräuchte die 18er Version, dann wäre ja der TFS 900 absolut identisch mit dem TFS XC600 den es für einen Zehner günstiger gibt, wo ist da der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ausser evtl. Baujahr, die Geometrie?


----------



## forever (25. Dezember 2013)

k.a. ruf nach den feiertagen bei nubuk an. ich habe mir das 400D geschossen bei nubuk.


----------



## acaveman (25. Dezember 2013)

Bevor die weg sind hab ich mir jetzt mal den Matts 900-V bestellt...so wie ich das sehe hat der keine Cantisockel, dass wird wohl der Unterschied zum "D-Modell" sein


----------



## mikefize (25. Dezember 2013)

acaveman schrieb:


> Bevor die weg sind hab ich mir jetzt mal den Matts 900-V bestellt...so wie ich das sehe hat der keine Cantisockel, dass wird wohl der Unterschied zum "D-Modell" sein



Äääh... ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass V für V-Brake (also *mit* Cantis) steht und D für Disc (also *ohne* Cantis)


----------



## acaveman (25. Dezember 2013)

das dachte ich auch, aber Nubuk hat in der Beschreibung stehen: für IS2000 und abgebildet ist der Rahmen auch ohne Cantisockel wobei auf Bilder gebe ich nichts. Beim Rahmen mit der Bezeichnung "D" steht für Canti und Disc!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## forever (25. Dezember 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Äääh... ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass V für V-Brake (also *mit* Cantis) steht und D für Disc (also *ohne* Cantis)


Genauso schaut's garantiert aus.  Vielleicht verwechselt worden bei Nubuk.


----------



## DerAal (25. Dezember 2013)

Dann mal eine Frage zum geposteten MERIDA MATTS TFS TRAIL 400-V *17 *.
Seh ich das richtig das die 17 für die Rahmengröße stehen? 

Katastrophal wenig angaben. Was für steuersätze und Tretlager passen da denn nun rein? Sattelstützendurchmesser?

Wenn sie den Rahmen auch in 19" hätten wär es ein super ersatz für mein ZRTeam Rahmen. 17" ist leider zu klein.

Und danke für deine Grafik mit den Geometrie Daten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (25. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt den Trail 400-D (Disc) nur in 15 & 17 Zoll bei Nubuk derzeit, für jeweils unterirdische 49.90 EUR.
19" ist nicht verfügbar, eben nur das was hier oben steht.


----------



## acaveman (25. Dezember 2013)

ok ich werde da mal anrufen,ich sehe im Shop auch nur den Trail 400-V und der ist auch mit Discaufnahme IS 2000 beschrieben, eine 400-D Version finde ich nicht!


----------



## forever (26. Dezember 2013)

Ob's das jetzt noch bringt morgen? Die 17" Version ist im Nubuk Shop jetzt ausverkauft.


----------



## acaveman (26. Dezember 2013)

forever schrieb:


> Ob's das jetzt noch bringt morgen? Die 17" Version ist im Nubuk Shop jetzt ausverkauft.


wenns halt nicht so ist warte ich auf den noch nicht lieferbaren xc600, ich rufe morgen an und berichte..


----------



## mikefize (26. Dezember 2013)

Bei Nubuk anrufen? Viel Erfolg, ich hoffe du hast morgen sonst keine Pläne


----------



## acaveman (26. Dezember 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Bei Nubuk anrufen? Viel Erfolg, ich hoffe du hast morgen sonst keine Pläne


hab ja Urlaub und auch vorsichtshalber mal das Kontaktformular ausgefüllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acaveman (27. Dezember 2013)

so, trotz vorher ausgefülltem Kontaktformular und zig anrufversuchen kam heute morgen um 10 Uhr eine Versandbestätigung des Rahmens. 
Jetzt hoffe ich mal das er Discaufnahme hat, dann könnte ich den LRS dazu ordern den forever bei Berg-ab gefunden hat


----------



## forever (27. Dezember 2013)

Meiner ist unterwegs, kommt vielleicht morgen. Der MT-15H LRS bei berg-ab ist leider schon -wieder- ausverkauft, bei so Schnappern mußt
du eben gleich ordern - wenn weg, dann weg. In schwarz gibt's den noch, aber dann 84,90 EUR.


----------



## acaveman (27. Dezember 2013)

mit viel Glück ist meiner morgen auch da! Ich hab den LRS noch im Warenkorb, vielleicht ist der reserviert ansonsten gibts ja immer mal wieder gute Angebote...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Dezember 2013)

Taugt der LRS für AM-Touren auf einem Hardtail?

2 Tests hab ich gefunden: http://www.testberichte.de/p/shimano-tests/wh-mt-15-testbericht.html

_Dann könnte ich mal den LRS mit den nicht ge-östen Speichen und der Trekking-Felge und den "Quando"-Naben austauschen._


----------



## forever (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Bike Bravo schreibt zumindest er ist sehr stabil. Mit den Konuslagern ist es wie bei allen Shimanos
würde ich sagen, ab & zu pflegen & es hält.


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand durch Zufall noch einen 10% Bruegelmann.de Gutschein übrig? Falls ja, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen!


----------



## acaveman (30. Dezember 2013)

forever schrieb:


> Genauso schaut's garantiert aus.  Vielleicht verwechselt worden bei Nubuk.



Rahmen ist da und hat Canti und Disc

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3487/z9nbdj7h_jpg.htm


----------



## toastet (30. Dezember 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Hat jemand durch Zufall noch einen 10% Bruegelmann.de Gutschein übrig? Falls ja, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen!



vllt geht der noch: 

viel Spaß mit Ihrem Shopping Gutschein im Wert von 10% für bruegelmann.de.

Ihr Gutschein trägt den Code: AGN34MQUH2XP

Klicken Sie den folgenden Link und Ihr Gutscheinscheincode wird automatisch Ihrem Warenkorbwert angerechnet, sobald Sie Produkte in den Warenkorb gelegt haben.

Hier Gutschein direkt einlösen >>

Hinweise zu Ihrem Gutschein:
- Gutschein ist gültig bis zum 02.01.2014
- 0,00 € Mindestbestellwert.


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Dezember 2013)

Geht nicht  trotzdem danke


----------



## forever (30. Dezember 2013)

acaveman schrieb:


> Rahmen ist da und hat Canti und Disc
> 
> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3487/z9nbdj7h_jpg.htm


Sieht gut aus, wenn auch etwas knall-ig rot.  was wiegt der Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acaveman (30. Dezember 2013)

ja ist schon ziemlich grelles rot aber es sieht Edel aus wenn man davor steht. Laut Küchenwaage 1954 Gramm inkl. Steuersatzlagerschalen, Schaltauge und Sattelstützenklemme, also um einiges leichter als ich dachte..


----------



## forever (31. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, etwas leichter.  allerdings: das dein XC600 Cantibolzen und IS2000 Disc Aufnahme hat,
steht in der Nubuk Beschreibung.


----------



## acaveman (31. Dezember 2013)

forever schrieb:


> Stimmt, etwas leichter.  allerdings: das dein XC600 Cantibolzen und IS2000 Disc Aufnahme hat,
> steht in der Nubuk Beschreibung.



das ist richtig und das wäre auch meine Alternative gewesen, aber ich hab den Matts TFS 900-V
der XC600 ist noch nicht lieferbar...


----------



## forever (31. Dezember 2013)

okay, have fun! viel spaß beim aufbau!


----------



## acaveman (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke, dir auch mit dem 400D!

Reverse Carbon Flatbar von Berg-ab ist heute auch gekommen, 139g inkl. der Stopfen. Jetzt brauch ich noch nen weißen Lrs wie er die Tage im Angebot war...


----------



## grobi59 (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

wo gibts denn zur Zeit die Pike rct3 160mm in 26" und 27,5" am günstigsten?


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Januar 2014)

gleiche Frage für die Pike RCT3 150mm 26"


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## grobi59 (1. Januar 2014)

Hibike, mit Dichtungen, Kralle und Pumpe 600,- (26") und 630,- (27,5")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Januar 2014)

600 bei Bike-Discount


----------



## mikefize (1. Januar 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo gibts denn zur Zeit die Pike rct3 160mm in 26" und 27,5" am günstigsten?



RCT3 160mm für 26" - 545€ bei RCZbike mit Gutscheincode RCZROX. Gilt aber nur noch bis um Mitternacht


----------



## grobi59 (1. Januar 2014)

Danke. Ist der Shop denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## grobi59 (1. Januar 2014)

Die Gabel kostet jetzt 750,-


----------



## mikefize (1. Januar 2014)

Schade... schlechtes Timing


----------



## bobons (2. Januar 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hast Du ihn selbst gewogen? Schön wärs nämlich....
> schau mal hier:
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product...components-systemlaufrader-tech2-evo-dh-front
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5825-8079/superstar-components-systemlaufrader-tech2-evo-dh-rear
> ...



Das ist die DH-595-Version. Lesen, Verstehen, im richtigen Thread antworten. Und ja, die "1190g" von @Goldsprint waren auch falsch, er meinte wohl 1910g?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (2. Januar 2014)

Der AM-Satz wiegt eher 2,2 kg - meiner wiegt knapp über 2kg und ich habe ihn mir mit den Race - Speichen aufbauen lassen (steht übrigens zum Verkauf im BM). Trotzdem für das Geld ein Schnapper - auch wenn die Aufbauqualität vo Superstar nicht so gut ist...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. Januar 2014)

10GBP CRC Gutschein abzugeben.Noch 10 Tage gültig.PM


Update:Weg...


----------



## zozoon (7. Januar 2014)

http://fun-corner.de/index.php/en/Haibike-Impact-SE-29-RAeUMUNGSVERKAUF/c-WG000931/a-A013427

Ist das ein Schnäppchen? 
Ist das ein vernünftiges Marathon/Race-Fully, wenn man nicht so den großen Geldbeutel hat?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## zozoon (7. Januar 2014)

13,1 kg - 14,1kg

Aber unabhängig davon? Ist das ein Schnäppchen? Ist das Rad grundsätzlich gut? Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis?


----------



## mpmarv (8. Januar 2014)

Ja!

Aber kauf lieber das Rotwild im Banner =)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Januar 2014)

zozoon schrieb:


> http://fun-corner.de/index.php/en/Haibike-Impact-SE-29-RAeUMUNGSVERKAUF/c-WG000931/a-A013427
> 
> Ist das ein Schnäppchen?
> Ist das ein vernünftiges Marathon/Race-Fully, wenn man nicht so den großen Geldbeutel hat?



Der Winkel vom Sattelrohr geht ja mal gar nicht für den vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck, da würde ich auch viel eher das Rotwild aus dem Banner nehmen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Januar 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Der Winkel vom Sattelrohr geht ja mal gar nicht für den vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck, da würde ich auch viel eher das Rotwild aus dem Banner nehmen.


Preis Leistung ist schon okay. Komponenten sind ja nicht schlecht. Aber die Optik ? Das Sitzrohr sieht irgendwie nach Downhill aus.
Guck mal bei Jehle Bikes da gibt es einen GT Sensor für knapp unter tausend Euro. Allerdings nur Rahmen Größe M als 29"


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Januar 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Preis Leistung ist schon okay. Komponenten sind ja nicht schlecht. Aber die Optik ? Das Sitzrohr sieht irgendwie nach Downhill aus.
> Guck mal bei Jehle Bikes da gibt es einen GT Sensor für knapp unter tausend Euro. Allerdings nur Rahmen Größe M als 29"



Und der Lenkwinkel ist recht steil, was ist der Sinn einer solchen Geometrie? Oder ist bei 29" alles andersrum?


----------



## Duc851 (9. Januar 2014)

Um die Trägheit der 29er Laufräder zu kompensieren wird der Lenkwinkel wieder steiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (9. Januar 2014)

ok, ist zwar OT


Duc851 schrieb:


> Um die Trägheit der 29er Laufräder zu kompensieren wird der Lenkwinkel wieder steiler.



ich dachte, dass kommt durch den durch die größeren Laufräder geometrisch bedingten größeren Nachlauf? durch den Steileren Lenkwinkel wird dieser ausgeglichen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nachlauf_(Lenkung)


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Januar 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich, extra  n i c h t  gepostet hier weil goldfarben anders als silber nicht zu fast jedem bike passt.  Was heißt Schaumstoffquatsch? ich fahre die Cobalt Griffe seit Jahren, in silber 2x sowie rot, sind super...klar gibt's Foamgrips ab ca. 12-15gr. aber spätestens wenn Du mal die Bremse oder Schalthebel wechselst bist Du heilfroh Schraubgriffe zu haben...mir kommt nichts mehr anderes ans Bike.Btw, das ist nicht der Laberfred hier. Hier werde nur Schnäppchen gepostet.



nun, zu meinem und vielen anderen bikes passen auch keine silberfarben .
interessant wäre es zu wissen, wie die dinger dämpfen, bzw. sich eindrücken. ich vergleiche die jetzt mit foamgrips nur mit schraubklemmen. gewichtstechnisch sind die natürlich super für klemmgriffe! fahre momentan die ergon ga1 und bin zufrieden... allerdings... weniger gewichtet schadet nie (man muss ja das ausgleichen, was man am ranzen zunimmt )


----------



## forever (10. Januar 2014)

Ich finde sie am Besten von allen Schraubgriffen, die Cobalt, und leichter als die Cannondale dazu.  Für einen Schraubgriff dämpfen sie gut. Ergon Zeugs verbaue ich nie, ist bleischwer und gefällt mir nicht optisch.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Januar 2014)

Wie verhalten die sich bei Nässe? Da wird Schaumstoff immer so glitschig?


----------



## mikefize (10. Januar 2014)

Gute Schaumstoffgriffe werden nicht glitschig bei Nässe. Die Cobalt kenne ich nicht, aber die Ritchey WCS sind auch bei Nässe schön griffig und saugen sich nicht voll. Wobei die wohl auch die Referenz bei den Schaumstoffgriffen sind.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Januar 2014)

Ok, aber 6,95 Versandkosten sind es mir dann nicht wert. Für 17,- kriegt man die auch sonst. Wenn ich mal wieder was bestelle, lege ich sie mal dazu.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (10. Januar 2014)

Hat noch jemand ein Jehle Gutschein?


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Januar 2014)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein Jehle Gutschein?


Mindestens 500€, dann 35€ Gutschein 
Keine Ahnung ob der auf mich gebunden ist


----------



## Mork vom Ork (11. Januar 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Mindestens 500€, dann 35€ Gutschein
> Keine Ahnung ob der auf mich gebunden ist


Danke dir ,hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gromit (19. Januar 2014)

-Erledigt-
=> Kann ganz gelöscht werden


----------



## .floe. (20. Januar 2014)

Gibts aktuell wiggle Codes?


----------



## damage0099 (24. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der geposteten Brille?:

https://www.bike-angebot.de/Fahrradbekleidung/Radsportbrillen/Alpina-Twist-Four-VL-plus::8227.html


----------



## steffpro (24. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der geposteten Brille?:
> 
> https://www.bike-angebot.de/Fahrradbekleidung/Radsportbrillen/Alpina-Twist-Four-VL-plus::8227.html




Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/16/guter-durchblick-alpina-twist-four-2-0-vl-test-fahrbericht/

Ich weiß aber nicht was der Unterscheid zu einer und der 2.0 ist.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Januar 2014)

Dankeschön


----------



## Spy74 (25. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig noch einen gültigen CRC-Gutschein über, im Optimalfall gültig ab 50€ MBW oder Prozentrabatt?

Bitte via PM, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (25. Januar 2014)

Spy74 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig noch einen gültigen CRC-Gutschein über, im Optimalfall gültig ab 50€ MBW oder Prozentrabatt?
> 
> Bitte via PM, Danke!


Hab noch einen 10£ aufgetan.Leider erst ab75£ MBW.


----------



## Spy74 (25. Januar 2014)

Hey, 
das würde auch gehen,  dann bestelle ich eben noch was dazu.  Könntest du mir den Code via PM zusenden?  

Vielen lieben Dank

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Januar 2014)

Peeeet schrieb:


> ja klingt echt nicht schlecht...man kann natürlich keine Hero 3 erwarten, aber man spart ja auch 300 Euro ;-)
> ABER Versand wird keiner angeboten...
> Und mein nächster Laden ist 100 km entfernt...damn



Wär cool wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt mal eine Hand voll von den Dingern abzuholen und zu versenden


----------



## Peeeet (27. Januar 2014)

Alles klar,  ich nehme 2 Stk.!

ThumbUp


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch 1 nehmen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Januar 2014)

+1


----------



## tblade_ (27. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre auch an Einer interessiert, allerdings ist hier nirgends so ein Laden. Hat mal wer ein Beispielvideo für die Bildqualität gefunden?


----------



## Peeeet (27. Januar 2014)

Die Videoqualität würde mich auch brennend interssieren, konnte aber auch nichts finden...die Infos zum Gerät sind sowieso äußerst bscheiden!!!

Habe mal angefragt wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit in den einzelnen Shops aussschaut, leider gibt es keinen direkten Kontakt zu den einzelnen Shops, weil 1oo km Anfahrt und dann nichts mehr da wäre sehr sehr ärgerlich!!!!

Wenn ich was höre berichte ich...


----------



## tblade_ (27. Januar 2014)

Bin auf das hier gestoßen. Die Cam hat wie im Angebot die Aufschrift 'SPORTS' neben dem Objektiv. In Kommentaren schreibt er auf Nachfrage, dass seine Paintball Videos mit der Cam aufgenommen sind.






Demnach soll das die Quali sein:


----------



## toastet (27. Januar 2014)

Hmmm sobald man sich bewegt ist das Bild also Mist - Rolling shutter, Bildwabbeln und verwischen. Hell-dunkel wechsel sind auch genial. Genau das richtige fürs grobe Bikeabenteuer also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burnonbike (27. Januar 2014)

Hier mal ein Video von der Cam auf dem richtigen Untersatz!  Ist die Gleiche nur mit anderem Namen.


----------



## toastet (27. Januar 2014)

Ok, das sieht für 30 Euro auf jeden Fall ganz gut aus. Sind halt ziemlich perfekte Lichtbedingungen und kaum bis keine Schatten, aber auch kein direktes grelles Sonnenlicht. Sobald es grober wird wabbelts halt wieder. Muss jeder mit sich ausmachen ob das für ihn reicht. Vom Ton hört man - vermutlich zum Glück - auch nix 
Wenn man eben nicht viel ausgeben will für ne Cam und zum ab und zu filmen sicher ok. Finds halt immer ärgerlich wenn man sich dann am Ende doch über schlechtes Bild, Ton, Akkulaufzeit, etc. ärgert nachdem man mit Freude seinen Kram aufgezeichnet hat. Da wären mir dann selbst die 30 Euro zu viel. Umgekehrt würde ich aber auch keine 400 oder was die da heute verlangen für ne GoPro black ausgeben, die es für den Kurs dann auch einfach nicht gut genug macht und vorallem von x-fach nachbearbeiteten Werbefilmchen lebt 

Filme jetzt selber seit 2-3 Jahren mit ner Replay XD 1080, die gibts mittlerweile für rund 230 Euro. Das ist für mich ein sehr guter Kompromiss zwischen Bild und Tonquali, Akkulaufzeit, Größe und eben dem Preis. Vorher hatte ich ne GP HD Hero 1, da ging mir aber auch einfach dieses bis heute gebliebene sehr helle Tonpfeifen auf den Senkel und ich hatte mich kurz bevor die HD2 auf den Markt kam noch schnell getrennt von dem Teil


----------



## Peeeet (27. Januar 2014)

Für 30 Euro scheint das Ergebnis doch ganz passabel...BLEIBT das Problem das wir jemanden aus dem Raum Köln Düsseldorf bräuchten der eine Sammelbestellung aufnimmt...Ich würd ja sogar hinfahren, aber auf der HP schreiben die schon das es keine Auskünfte über Lagerbestände in den einzelnen SHops gibt, u.a. auch keine Telnummer für die einzelnen Standorte, was Kosten sparen soll! 
Holländer eben


----------



## Exteci (27. Januar 2014)

Vllt mal in dem entsprechenden regional Forum ne anfrage starten? 
Wenn es da eins gibt. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Januar 2014)

Wär schon cool wenn da was zsamm geht


----------



## fone (28. Januar 2014)

ernsthaft? das bild erinnert mich an eine 10€ "car key spy cam".


----------



## prolink (28. Januar 2014)

das teil kommt e aus fernost
könnt es hier auch kaufen
http://www.ebay.at/itm/Mini-HD-720P...eo_Cameras&hash=item20de6af45e#ht_7344wt_1399


----------



## mikefize (1. Februar 2014)

CRC hat übrigens momentan keine Versandkosten, ohne Mindesbestellwert. Dazu gibt's momentan noch 10% auf recht viel Werkzeug und Pflegemittel. Ziemlich praktisch


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. Februar 2014)

phm schrieb:


> Da im Schnäppchenjägerthread kein Ebay erlaubt ist, poste ich das mal hier (oder gibt es einen passenderen Thread?):
> 
> ...
> 
> Preisvorschlag €65 wurde bei den Candy angenommen!


Sogar ein ganzes Unterforum

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/ebay.98/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (1. Februar 2014)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Sogar ein ganzes Unterforum
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/ebay.98/


Das wären aber private Anzeigen, bzw. von Foren-Mitgliedern. Bei eBay gibts ja aber auch ganz normale Händler.
Warum das nicht im normalen Thread erlaubt ist, ist mir aber schleierhaft. Wie die meisten der sonstigen Regeln auch, die ja sowieso nicht (mehr?) durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## bobons (12. Februar 2014)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch nur einen tapered Steerer bräuchte...



Hat Dein Trance keinen semiintegrierten Steuersatz? Da würde auch Tapered funktionieren mit diesem Steuersatz: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13258
Gibt es auch von Acros, Hope, etc.


----------



## brussels*sprouts (12. Februar 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Hat Dein Trance keinen semiintegrierten Steuersatz?



Das ist seit gestern Geschichte. Und für das neue Zula sind 130 zuviel.


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Februar 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Ergon GE1 Griffe für 16€ inkl.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/WOW-Ergon-GE..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item4616c5de8d



Guter Preis, allerdings nicht das aktuelle 2014er Modell. Nur zur Info.


----------



## fone (18. Februar 2014)

wusste garnicht, dass die mal GE1 hiessen.
kenne nur GA1 und die haben schon mindestens 2 jahre eine einheitsgröße, also nix mit Large oder L.

edit: ach, ge1 gibts ab 2014 und die sehen anders aus...
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09...me3-enduro-sattel-und-bp100-rueckenprotektor/


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Februar 2014)

Ge sind eigentlich die Enduro. Die ga die all-mountain, bald sind die 650b verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. Februar 2014)




----------



## steffpro (21. Februar 2014)

xc9 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M675-Modell-2014.html
> 
> SLX-Bremse 2014 als Set,hab ich noch nicht zu dem Preis (99 euro ) gesehen.



Leider sind das nur die Beläge mit Resin und ohne Kühlkörper. Meine hab ich noch mit F03C, also mit Metall und Kühlkörper bekommen. 
Bei http://www.bikepartsbs.de/ wird das Ice-Tech Modell für 114,99 € beworben. Im Shop ist es leider nicht zu finden.


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Februar 2014)

steffpro schrieb:


> Leider sind das nur die Beläge mit Resin und ohne Kühlkörper. Meine hab ich noch mit F03C, also mit Metall und Kühlkörper bekommen.
> Bei http://www.bikepartsbs.de/ wird das Ice-Tech Modell für 114,99 € beworben. Im Shop ist es leider nicht zu finden.


 
Außerdem ist es sowieso ausverkauft.


----------



## shurikn (26. Februar 2014)

hätte nen 5 Pfund CRC Gutschein, nur noch paar Tage gültig. Falls den wer braucht... PN


----------



## steberkno (27. Februar 2014)

Kann jemand was zu dieser Rahmen/Dämpfer-Kombi sagen? Der Rahmen hat in der Kombi mit nem Fox Dämpfer gute Noten bekommen.
http://m.bruegelmann.de/votec-vxm-all-mountain-140-mm-rahmen-schwarz-matt-333983.html


----------



## Toolkid (4. März 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Ass Saver 50% reduziert... es sind nicht mehr alle Farben vorhanden. Am besten für die Kollegen mitbestellen, einer lohnt nicht (Versand aus Schweden 3,50€).


Wer zahlt freiwillig 7€ für ein Stück Plastik, das man sich auch selbst innerhalb von 2min aus einem Kunststoffschnellhefter ausschneiden kann?


----------



## sp00n82 (4. März 2014)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Haibike-Q-FS-SE-26-Sensationspreis/c-WG000009/a-A013428
> *Haibike Q FS SE 26" - 1099,-€*


Hat irgendjemand mehr Infos, z.B. die Geometriedaten und das Gesamtgewicht für das Q FS *SE*? Scheint ja laut anderen Angeboten ein Modell von 2013 zu sein, aber ich finde das nirgends. Selbst mit dem Webarchive finde ich nur die SL und RC Modelle.


----------



## Tom33 (4. März 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Wer zahlt freiwillig 7€ für ein Stück Plastik, das man sich auch selbst innerhalb von 2min aus einem Kunststoffschnellhefter ausschneiden kann?


3,99€... aber hast schon recht, wer macht sowas?


----------



## slrzo (4. März 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand mehr Infos, z.B. die Geometriedaten und das Gesamtgewicht für das Q FS *SE*? Scheint ja laut anderen Angeboten ein Modell von 2013 zu sein, aber ich finde das nirgends. Selbst mit dem Webarchive finde ich nur die SL und RC Modelle.



Bei Haibike gibt es soweit ich weiß immer zum Ende der Saison hin die SE (Sonder Edition oder Special Edition) Modelle. Geometriedaten sind die gleichen wie das normale Q FS, sollte zwischen dem SL und RC hier auch keinen Unterschied geben. Von den Daten her sieht es mir nach dem SL aus, nur mit der Federgabel vom RC. Gesamtgewicht würde ich das vom SL übernehmen, also ca. 13,8kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. März 2014)

feliks schrieb:


> http://www.cnc-bike.de/specials.php
> 
> Marzocchis im Ausverkauf.



Danke dir für die Info, 450€ für eine Marzocchi 888 RC3Evo TI 200mm ist ja echt der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dipstick (5. März 2014)

Laberthreat also .... die Ti's sind alle weg ... die 44, 55, 66, 888 zum heulen, da überlegt man mal kurz 5stunden und dann WÄÄÄGGGGG F****CK


----------



## prolink (5. März 2014)

also ich hab eine


----------



## veraono (5. März 2014)

Dipstick schrieb:


> Laberthreat also .... die Ti's sind alle weg ... die 44, 55, 66, 888 zum heulen, da überlegt man mal kurz 5stunden und dann WÄÄÄGGGGG F****CK


Siehs positiv, wenn du 5 Std. überlegen musstest hast du es auch nicht dringend gebraucht und hunderte Euro gratis gespart.


----------



## freetourer (5. März 2014)

So eine Marzocchi 888 RCV 200mm - kann man die von der Performance mit einer Rock Shox Boxxer vergleichen?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. März 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> So eine Marzocchi 888 RCV 200mm - kann man die von der Performance mit einer Rock Shox Boxxer vergleichen?



An der Performance fehlt sich nix, aber das Teil wiegt halt 3,6kg ... wenn das für dich ok ist, dann schlag zu!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2014)

Rcv ist AFAIK sowas wie rc bei RS - spiket wenns schnell wird. Zumindest bei der 66rcv so.


----------



## Dipstick (6. März 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Siehs positiv, wenn du 5 Std. überlegen musstest hast du es auch nicht dringend gebraucht und hunderte Euro gratis gespart.



So hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen - sehr aufmunternd 

Bez. RCV .... nimm doch bitte die Evo V.2 - kostet 475, das ist mal ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## Duc851 (8. März 2014)

Wo genau ist bei der 66 der Unterschied zwischen Evo Ti und Evo v.2?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. März 2014)

Xah88 schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=five ten&x=0&y=0  verschiedene Five-Ten Restposten



Vielen Dank für die Info, hab mir die schwarzen Karver mit blauem Akzent für 48,99€ geholt, die sind ja optisch wie die DannyMcAskill Edition und technisch noch besser (+hochgezogener Schaft auf Kurbelseite, Abdecklasche, Impact-Sohle, verstärkte Front), wo ich die ganze Zeit auf ein Angebot gewartet hatte weil mir die Optik von denen so gut gefiel


----------



## toastet (10. März 2014)

sorry aber so klobig sehen die mcaskills nicht aus


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. März 2014)

Ich wollte mich eigentlich nur bei Xah88 für den super Tipp bedanken und keine Diskussion über Modegeschmack starten


----------



## Xah88 (11. März 2014)

Danke für das "Danke"    ....
(glaube man kann auch einfach auf das neue Like drücken, um ein Danke zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Aber so war es auch nett )


----------



## TO21 (23. März 2014)

Ist ja ein Schnäppchenjäger- Laberthread
Hat jemand Interesse an einem Hardtail-rahmen der Marke Focus in Metallicbraun ?
Er ist an meinem alten Mountainbike als Schulwegfahrrad benutzt worden, heißt also keine Dellen und Risse -nur Kratzer-
Ich stell mir irgendwas unter 50 Euro vor. Schlagt mir einfach einen Preis vor, ich will den Rahmen los werden, auf Wunsch auch mit den Teilen dran.
Bei Fragen einfach Mail schreiben.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. März 2014)

Vielleicht besser aufgehoben im Flohmarkt.
Und bei den Bildern solltest du die großen Versionen nehmen.  Und noch Maße, Typ, etc. wären wohl auch nicht so verkehrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TO21 (23. März 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis, bin noch ziemlich neu hier


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (26. März 2014)

Gibts im Moment irgendwelche CRC Codes?


----------



## 08-15 (27. März 2014)

in SJ-Thread hab ich den LRS mit der Flow gefunden. Erscheint mir extrem günstig.
Kennt jemand Details über die Naben? Oder hat jmd Erfahrung mit dem LRS?


----------



## 12die4 (27. März 2014)

08-15 schrieb:


> in SJ-Thread hab ich den LRS mit der Flow gefunden. Erscheint mir extrem günstig.
> Kennt jemand Details über die Naben? Oder hat jmd Erfahrung mit dem LRS?



Ist halt die alte Flow. Nicht Flow EX. Letztere ist die bessere Felge da fast 3mm breiter bei fast gleichem Gewicht. Die alte Flow ist auch Restbestand und wird nicht mehr produziert. Daher war sie zuletzt sehr günstig einzeln zu haben (40-50€/Stück). Die Naben scheinen auch irgendwas billiges nonamiges zu sein. Von daher finde ich den Preis jetzt nicht unbedingt überragend. Aber sicher auch kein schlechter Deal. Naben kann man zur Not auch nochmal tauschen, sofern man selber einspeichen kann. Sonst wird es teuer.


----------



## 08-15 (27. März 2014)

ich fahr schon die alte Flow mit Hope. Ist OK für mich.  Der LRS soll für meine Holde sein. LR-Sätze mit der Flow werden ja normalerweise mit wesentlich teureren Naben angeboten und sind daher von fast immer doppelt hoch im Preis (ist dann ja auch OK).
Aber in der Preislage mit ner Notubesfelge hab ich noch nie was gesehen. Ziel ist Tubless mit breiterer Flege, somit wäre das Ziel erfüllt. Einspeichen kann ich nicht.


----------



## bobons (27. März 2014)

08-15 schrieb:


> in SJ-Thread hab ich den LRS mit der Flow gefunden. Erscheint mir extrem günstig.
> Kennt jemand Details über die Naben? Oder hat jmd Erfahrung mit dem LRS?



Ich hatte mal wegen dem LRS mit 15 mm-Naben angefragt:



> Max rider weight: 95kgs
> 
> 15mm front Hubs : 2pcs bearing, size: 20x32x7
> 10mm rear & 12mm: Rear Hub 4pcs bearing, size 15x28x7



Dürfte bei den Schnellspanner-VR-Naben ähnlich aussehen, vielleicht sind es da aber auch "nur" dieselben 15 mm-Lager wie bei der 10 mm-Version hinten.


----------



## mfux (27. März 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ist halt die alte Flow. Nicht Flow EX. Letztere ist die bessere Felge da fast 3mm breiter bei fast gleichem Gewicht.



Hauptsache was geschrieben, hmmm!? 
Woher weisst du denn welche Felge besser ist? Evtl. fährt der Kollege ja nur 2.0-2.1er Reifen....


----------



## toastet (27. März 2014)

08-15 schrieb:


> Ziel ist Tubless mit breiterer Flege, somit wäre das Ziel erfüllt.


----------



## 12die4 (28. März 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Hauptsache was geschrieben, hmmm!?
> Woher weisst du denn welche Felge besser ist? Evtl. fährt der Kollege ja nur 2.0-2.1er Reifen....



Wenn ich dir ans Bein pinkel, merkst du das. Dann hättest du einen Grund so rumzublaffen. So aber nicht.
Arbeite mal an deinem Umgangston, danke!


----------



## bobons (28. März 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> ps. kennt jemand 21run? Die haben kein paypal und nicht auf Rechnung... das dauert doch wieder ewig.



Meine Bestellung per Kreditkarte bei 21cycles (Schwesternshop) war problemlos. Habe auch mal über Amazon bei denen bestellt und den Artikel (Helm) wegen Nichtpassen zurückgesendet, war auch kein Problem, Rückzahlung war schnell da. Rückporto war auch inklusive gewesen, obwohl der Helm nur 38,xx Euro gekostet hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (28. März 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Hauptsache was geschrieben, hmmm!?
> Woher weisst du denn welche Felge besser ist? Evtl. fährt der Kollege ja nur 2.0-2.1er Reifen....



Die alte Flow hat immerhin auch ne 23er Maulweite innen, da ist 2.4 kein Problem.
Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen dort den Race-LRS mit Alpine geordert, mit nochmal 12% - machen nen sehr guten Eindruck: gut eingespeicht, schick (weiß/rot, schönes Elox) - und bei den Naben seh ich da im Pronzip auch kein Problem: bei meinem Fahrgewicht 73kg hatte ich bisher auch mit günstigeren Industrielager-Naben nie irgendwas (Funworks, Novatech, ...), die laufen alle noch - wohingegen Shimanos nach intensivem, langem Gebrauch ohne Wartung schon mal die Grätsche machten.


----------



## 12die4 (31. März 2014)

@Markusso: Nicht ganz 23mm Maulweite. Ich meine es waren 22,5 oder sowas. Aber klar, da gehen 2.4er Reifen auch drauf. Trotzdem besteht zwischen der alten Flow und der neuen Flow EX eben ein signifikanter Unterschied, den ich erwähnt haben wollte.


----------



## bobons (3. April 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Der gleiche Thule Träger nach 2 Sekunden suchen 20€ billiger:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1907914...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1



Das passiert, wenn man Thesen unreflektiert annimmt! Danke, Kirche!
Und Danke an @xTr3Me fürs raussuchen.

Selbstkasteiung meinerseits folgt.


----------



## Rad-ab (5. April 2014)

hoern66 schrieb:


> Zum Thema *NUBUK*: Das ist der größte *Mistladen*. Man kann sogar sagen, daß sie betrügerisch vorgehen!! Mir haben sie bestellte/bezahlte Ware einfach nicht zugesendet...dann wurde irgendwann meine Bestellung storniert aber kein Geld zurück überwiesen. Ich kann nur davor warnen dort was zu kaufen...es gibt seriösere Onlineshops!!





toastet schrieb:


> dito, 2 abdeckungen für ausgleichsbehälter saint bremshebel bestellt, nur 1 geliefert. danach dumm gestellt und behauptet wär im karton gewesen!



Muss schlechte Erfahrungen mit Nubuk leider auch bestätigen,
zwei Reifen bestellt, nach einigen Wochen (!) ohne Reaktion mal nachgefragt wo denn die Bestellung geblieben ist,
nur die lapidare Antwort, dass ein Reifen nicht lieferbar wäre und wohl auch derzeit nicht zu beschaffen wäre.
Auf den Hinweis, dass man zumindest eine kurze Info per Mail bekommen sollte,
kam nur die lapidare Antwort, dass sie dafür keine Zeit hätten. 
...danach kam der eine Reifen zumindest und auch der Differenzbetrag war halbwegs schnell zurück überwiesen.
Aber bei so einem "Kommunikationsfaulheit" bestelle ich lieber woanders.


----------



## malice (5. April 2014)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Muss schlechte Erfahrungen mit Nubuk leider auch bestätigen,
> zwei Reifen bestellt, nach einigen Wochen (!) ohne Reaktion mal nachgefragt wo denn die Bestellung geblieben ist,
> nur die lapidare Antwort, dass ein Reifen nicht lieferbar wäre und wohl auch derzeit nicht zu beschaffen wäre.
> Auf den Hinweis, dass man zumindest eine kurze Info per Mail bekommen sollte,
> ...



Kann ich auch so bestätigen. Hatte einen Rahmen bestellt, nach knapp einer Woche ohne Rückmeldung habe ich dann nachgefragt. Nach einiger Wartezeit teilte man mir mit, ich hätte Pech gehabt, der der Letzte wurde kürzlich verkauft.

Als wäre man nicht Kunde sondern Bittsteller.


----------



## hnx (5. April 2014)

Manchmal will man einfach nur weinen, wenn man die Preise für Räder in den USA sieht. Das lohnt ja fast mit Zoll, EUSt und dem ganzen Drumherum.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/y...ZXM6MTo5OmNjQ2F0MTAwMTU3&avad=139519_e64e1a7b


----------



## damonsta (6. April 2014)

Warum? Das Rad hat doch nur eine XT Ausstattung, die Eastom Laufräder sind auch jedem guten konventionellen Laufradsatz unterlegen. Versand sind 100-200 Dollar. Da ist man pessimistisch schon bei 3700 Dollar. 

Das sind beim heutigen Dollarkurs 2700 Euro. Zoll sind 11,7%, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer 19%. Damit komme ich auf 2700x1,117x1,19=3589 Euro. Ist das ein Schnäppchen, dafür dass man die ganze Arbeit hat und die Garantie in den USA abwickeln muss? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## toastet (6. April 2014)

versand umsonst?


----------



## elebenty (15. April 2014)

Hey,

kann mir einer nen schnellen Tip geben, welches der Reifensets aus dem hibike angebot am besten für mich passt? Also Highroller, Swampthing oder Minion?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...scream-guenstig-online-bei-HIBIKE-kaufen.html

Fahre ein Votec VSX, Federweg 160mm hinten, 180mm vorne. Wollte damit dieses Jahr zum ersten mal nach Winterberg und Ende August in ein paar Parks in Österreich. Kein richtigen Downhill aber halt was ruppiger als der Forstweg vor der Tür. Erhoffe mir mehr Grip und weniger Gefahr einen Platten zu bekommen.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (16. April 2014)

Highroller ist ein guter Allround Reifen.
Swampthing ist ein Schlammreifen.
Minion F ist auch gut, aber bei Regen, Nässe hat er Defizite.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (16. April 2014)

Minion geht gut bei harten Böden und rollt besser als die anderen beiden

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jierdan (16. April 2014)

Würde auf Minion und Wetscream gehen wenn du flüssig genug bist und dann nach Tagesbedingung wechseln. Wenn nicht -> High Roller.


----------



## fone (16. April 2014)

swampthing


----------



## elebenty (17. April 2014)

Alles klar, Danke für die Antworten. Der Highroller ists geworden.


----------



## Ghoste (18. April 2014)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Kein Schnäppchen, aber n' Gutschein...
> 
> Ein *Gratis-Regionen-Paket für komoot*.
> Code: *OSTERSPEZIAL*
> Gültig bis 21.4.



Wie/wo kann ich den Gutschein einlösen?
Am PC kommt bei mir immer eine zahlungsaufforderung, wenn ich eine Region freischalten will (also Adresse, KK, etc.).
Oder geht das nur über die App?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slrzo (18. April 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Wie/wo kann ich den Gutschein einlösen?
> Am PC kommt bei mir immer eine zahlungsaufforderung, wenn ich eine Region freischalten will (also Adresse, KK, etc.).
> Oder geht das nur über die App?



Habs in der App freischalten können. Da gibt es direkt nen Button mit Gutschein.


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2014)

Moin!

Ich finde bei R2 die Ostereier nicht. Hat jemand den Code?

Robert


----------



## SofusCorn (20. April 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich finde bei R2 die Ostereier nicht. Hat jemand den Code?
> 
> Robert



19 44 37 sind die eier wenn sies nicht geändert haben


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2014)

Danke! Das 19er hatte ich auch schon gefunden


----------



## trixter78 (21. April 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Wie/wo kann ich den Gutschein einlösen?
> Am PC kommt bei mir immer eine zahlungsaufforderung, wenn ich eine Region freischalten will (also Adresse, KK, etc.).
> Oder geht das nur über die App?



Auch wenn der Gutschein jetzt abgelaufen ist doch noch ne Kurze Info zum Einlösen am PC.
Das funktioniert auch.
Anmelden -> rechts oben auf den eigenen Namen klicken -> Einstellungen... da gibts rechts unter der Liste der freigeschalteten Regionen einen Button 'Gutschein einlösen'.

Btw...ich war doch etwas überrascht, dass der Beitrag mit dem Code gelöscht wurde.


----------



## trixter78 (21. April 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## Peeeet (24. April 2014)

Servus,

kann jemand was zu dem angebotenen LRS sagen? Was kann der bzw. hält der aus?

http://alutech-cycles.com/Sun-Ringle-Charger-Pro-Laufradsatz-26

Laut Hersteller ist dieser ja für XC/AM, laut Alutech auch Enduro! Ich fahre jetzt mehr Enduro, bzw. Hard-Enduro und Light Freeride, wie das auch alles heißt...
Kurz, ich fahre auch gern mal ruppigeres Gelände auch kleine Sprünge und Drops, ab und zu mal in einen Bikepark, überwiegend auf den Hometrails im Taunus!


----------



## Peeeet (24. April 2014)

Doppelpost, irgendwas stimmt da nicht!


----------



## toastet (24. April 2014)

wär skeptisch bei dem gewicht, sonst gibts sowas ähnliches immo auch bei bmo im angebot für 199,- in rot und blau (http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Sun-Ringle-J-Flea-blau-1-8-schw-Alu-schw.html)

oder meinen neuen superstar, siehe bikemarkt


----------



## Peeeet (24. April 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> wär skeptisch bei dem gewicht, sonst gibts sowas ähnliches immo auch bei bmo im angebot für 199,- in rot und blau (http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Sun-Ringle-J-Flea-blau-1-8-schw-Alu-schw.html)
> 
> oder meinen neuen superstar, siehe bikemarkt




Meinst du die Gewichtsangabe, oder die Haltbarkeit bei dem Gewicht !?!!? Die Inferno sehen ja auch nicht schlecht aus, gucke ich mir mal genauer an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (24. April 2014)

Peeeet schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann jemand was zu dem angebotenen LRS sagen? Was kann der bzw. hält der aus?
> 
> ...


 
Der war am ersten ICB verbaut und hat bei den Meisten nicht gerade Begeisterungsstürme entfacht....kannst ja im entsprechenden Unterforum ein wenig lesen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## jammerlappen (25. April 2014)

Bei meiner Holden hat der am Hinterrad ein halbes Jahr gehalten. Ich sag nur: 24 Speichen!


----------



## Nachaz (28. April 2014)

Hat hier jemand mal die 888 CR von CNC bestellt und weiss welchen Jahrgang die Gabel hat? Bild sieht ja eher aus wie ein Platzhalter, würde aber auf 2012er hindeuten...


----------



## prof.66 (29. April 2014)

Ist eine aus 2012, ich hatte eine bestellt


----------



## Nachaz (29. April 2014)

Bedankt!


----------



## prof.66 (1. Mai 2014)

Gibt es aktuell CRC gutscheine ?


----------



## adirem (2. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/page-2#post-11949594


----------



## freetourer (4. Mai 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Manitou Minute Expert für 180 € - 1 1/8 26" Schnellspanner - nur 80mm Federweg, aber der Spacer lässt sich ausbauen.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/manitou-minute-expert-forks-2013/rp-prod57827
> 
> ...



Lässt sich eine Tower Pro auch über einen entnehmbaren Spacer traveln?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ro-forks-29-tapered-steerer-2013/rp-prod71593

die wäre ja was - bräuchte aber eher 130 / 140 mm Federweg.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte mir ne Tower Expert 80mm geholt, die hatte einen 20mm Spacer drin. Wie die Pro aufgebaut ist weiss ich nicht - das lässt sich aber rausfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (5. Mai 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir ne Tower Expert 80mm geholt, die hatte einen 20mm Spacer drin. Wie die Pro aufgebaut ist weiss ich nicht - das lässt sich aber rausfinden.



Forums- und Google- Suche habe ich schön bemüht.

Komischerweise findet man ja zu der Tower wenig - ausser, dass sie gut funktionieren soll.

Bei Bike-Components ist je eben die Tapered-Version mit Steckachse auch in einer 140er Verson gelistet:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...olute--29--Federgabel.html?xtcr=7&xtmcl=Tower

Die wäre perfekt.


Wenn man jetzt die 80er von CRC einfach durch Spacer auf die 140mm bringen könnte ....


----------



## toastet (5. Mai 2014)

140 gibts gar nicht. es gibt 80, 100 und 120. der federweg wird über die stahlfeder und deren spacer geregelt (nummer 2 im techsheet). das einzige was etwas skeptisch macht ist die angabe von 3 teilenummern für die standrohre 80/100/120 als ob die unterschiedlich wären  bei der tower pro. bei der expert gibt es zum vergleich 2, eins für 80/100 und eins für 120. bin aber vorallem rock shox bewandert und da ist halt alles ein großer baukasten ähnlich wie bei vw...

pro: 
  expert:


----------



## freetourer (5. Mai 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> 140 gibts gar nicht.
> ...



Hi.

Bitte schau noch mal in diesen Link:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...olute--29--Federgabel.html?xtcr=7&xtmcl=Tower

Da ist auch eine 140er gelistet


----------



## toastet (5. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Bitte schau noch mal in diesen Link:
> 
> ...



ist aber wurst, im endeffekt sind es verschiedene gabeln und traveln ist eben nur mit anderen standrohren möglich.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> 140 gibts gar nicht. es gibt 80, 100 und 120. der federweg wird über die stahlfeder und deren spacer geregelt (nummer 2 im techsheet). das einzige was etwas skeptisch macht ist die angabe von 3 teilenummern für die standrohre 80/100/120 als ob die unterschiedlich wären  bei der tower pro. bei der expert gibt es zum vergleich 2, eins für 80/100 und eins für 120. bin aber vorallem rock shox bewandert und da ist halt alles ein großer baukasten ähnlich wie bei vw...
> 
> pro: Anhang anzeigen 290690  expert: Anhang anzeigen 290692


 
Genau - im Unterschied zu rockshox wird der Federweg über die Standrohrlänge begrenzt und nicht über die Länge des Dämpferschafts (Ausnahme eben Expert mit dem Spacer). 
Die Stahlfeder der Expert hab ich weggelassen, die ist überflüssig wenn man keine Coilgabel will.


----------



## Bikesen (8. Mai 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> 140 gibts gar nicht. es gibt 80, 100 und 120. der federweg wird über die stahlfeder und deren spacer geregelt (nummer 2 im techsheet). das einzige was etwas skeptisch macht ist die angabe von 3 teilenummern für die standrohre 80/100/120 als ob die unterschiedlich wären  bei der tower pro. bei der expert gibt es zum vergleich 2, eins für 80/100 und eins für 120. bin aber vorallem rock shox bewandert und da ist halt alles ein großer baukasten ähnlich wie bei vw...
> 
> pro: Anhang anzeigen 290690  expert: Anhang anzeigen 290692



Hey,
die angebotene Manitou Minute Expert kann also nur auf 100mm, nicht aber auf 120mm getravelt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (8. Mai 2014)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Hey,
> die angebotene Manitou Minute Expert kann also nur auf 100mm, nicht aber auf 120mm getravelt werden?



es geht um die tower pro und expert bei der diskussion!


----------



## Bikesen (8. Mai 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> es geht um die tower pro und expert bei der diskussion!



Okay, ich habe angenommen, dass die Manitou Minute Expert die "Expert" wäre. Weiß jemand, wie es mit der "Manitou Minute Expert" aussieht? Ist diese auch auf 120mm travelbar?


----------



## Toolkid (8. Mai 2014)

Da es die Minute Expert 2014 auch mit 120mm zu kaufen gibt, lässt sich ihr Federweg wohl auf 120mm reduzieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2014)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Okay, ich habe angenommen, dass die Manitou Minute Expert die "Expert" wäre. Weiß jemand, wie es mit der "Manitou Minute Expert" aussieht? Ist diese auch auf 120mm travelbar?


 
Schau in die Zeichnungen.
Tower und Minute sind weitgehend identisch , abgesehen von den Laufradgrößen.
Wie ich schon schrieb, hat die 80er Tower Expert eine Spacer drin der für 100mm rausnehmbar ist. So ist es auch auf der Zeichnung. Ohne nachzuschauen würde ich das für die Marvel und Minute Expert auch so vermuten, aber vor dem Kauf doch noch mal nachschauen  ....

Eine Federgabel von 140mm auf 120mm reduzieren geht eh immer, egal welche es ist.


----------



## Duc851 (9. Mai 2014)

Falsch!
Federweg reduzieren geht nur bei so gut wie allen Federgabeln. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, z.B. Bos Deville 160mm. Soweit ich weiß kann man diese nicht traveln.


----------



## RockHopper2809 (9. Mai 2014)

Kanns sein, dass Nubuk nicht auf sein Kontaktformular reagiert? Hatte da eine Frage zu einem Custom-Laufradsatz gestellt (der da unschlagbar günstig wäre: ZTR Crest 29, Novatec Superlight, D-Light -> 300€)... kommt bisher keinerlei Reaktion :/ Würde diesen gern bestellen, aber die haben derzeit keine schwarze Novatec Nabe mit QR15 im Shop...


----------



## xylnx (9. Mai 2014)

nubuk soll es wohl generell nicht so mit dem service haben... musst mal im forum suchen...


----------



## RockHopper2809 (9. Mai 2014)

Jup, las ich schon, dass das etwas Glücksache ist bzw Tagesformabhängig bei denen 
Aber ein Laufradsatz in der Konfiguration kostet im nächsten seriösen Laden (superlight-bikeparts) gleich mal 100€ mehr - weiß nicht, obs das wert ist. Beim nächsten unbekannten Laden (discount-of-brands) immerhin "nur" 49€ teurer.


----------



## Nachaz (9. Mai 2014)

Bei DOB bestelle ich CX-Ray oder D-Light, auch mal eine Storm SL (gabs damals für 20,-). Alle vier oder fünf Bestellungen verliefen ohne besondere Zwischenfälle.


----------



## toastet (9. Mai 2014)

Schreib den andern ne E-Mail oder ruf an und frag ob die näher an den Preis rankommen... nett fragen kostet ja nix  Sonst einfach hier im Forum "runterfahrer" aka Sören von speerlaufraeder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockHopper2809 (9. Mai 2014)

Hm okay, das wär eine Idee. Muss ich Actionsports & Co mal anmailen.
Speerlaufräder sind ja ähnlich renommiert wie lightwolf - und vermutlich auch ähnlich kostspielig (dafür halt top Qualität). Da sind wir dann nicht mehr im Schnäppchenjäger-Bereich


----------



## mikefize (9. Mai 2014)

Speer ist deutlich günstiger als lightwolf. Aber ruf einfach mal an


----------



## Dakeyras (9. Mai 2014)

German-lightness (auch hier aus dem forum) ist auch sehr zu empfehlen. Ist auch günstiger als lightwolf

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Markusso (9. Mai 2014)

schau doch mal alternativ bei rcz...


----------



## Innsbruuucker (10. Mai 2014)

Ich kann dir auch Speer empfehlen, da hast super Qualität 

Sollte aber nicht zu einem Laufradthema werden.


----------



## b-i-t (11. Mai 2014)

Ich suche eine günstige, aber brauchbare, GXP-kompatible, 3x10 kompatible Kurbel - also Truvativ X.0 GXP oder Alternative.
Hat die zufällig jemand günstig gesehen?
PS: Ich kann Speer auch sehr empfehlen. Mein Laufradsatz von ihm kam mit einem minimal beschädigten Aufdruck an. Erst war ich deswegen ein bisschen enttäuscht -  auch weil keine kleine Wiedergutmachung angeboten wurde. Irgenwann dachte ich mir: Ob das erste Makel schon drin ist, oder bald kommt, ist auch egal. 
Inzwischen hab ich die Teile schon schon gut geknechtet und bin mit der Qualität absolut zufrieden! Bei den Preisen würde ich immer wieder da bestellen, auch wenn Lightwolf nicht weit weg ist.
German-Lightness möchte ich auch nicht unerwähnt lassen, da der Kontakt bei Fragen wirklich sehr freundlich und hilfreich war!
Edit: Sorry, habe den Thread "Suche ein Schnäppchen" übersehen.


----------



## markus-maximus (13. Mai 2014)

Jemand zufällig über ne 2x10 Komplettgruppe ohne Bremsen gestolpert...X0/XX/XTR - finde nur super günstige X1 - ist mir aber zu heftig...


----------



## Nayis (13. Mai 2014)

Wo gibt´s denn die super günstige X1 ?^^


----------



## holgersen (13. Mai 2014)

Noch gar nicht, wohl erst ab Juni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (13. Mai 2014)

Ich meine, dass es sich bei @Tib's Post um kein Schnäppchen handelt. Lol.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/30796{1}5300057?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Das alte Teil gibts hier billiger aber im ernst, wer will so ne alte Formula für viel Geld wenn man für wenig Geld so viel bessere Bremsen bekommt..


----------



## markus-maximus (13. Mai 2014)

Unabhängig ob man sich ne Bremse aus 2012 ans Rad hängen muss für 350 wenn man dafür auch ne X0 Trail oder andere für das Geld bekommt.

Aber preislich schenken sich eure Links wenig...beide 350€


----------



## markus-maximus (13. Mai 2014)

Nayis schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s denn die super günstige X1 ?^^



Falls du es nicht gesehen hast im anderen Topic... X1


----------



## HHHenri (13. Mai 2014)

Moin
ich weiß nicht ob das hier 100% reinpasst aber wenns sowieso ein Laberthread ist 
Hab bei der suche nach einem Alltagshardtail dieses Angebot gefunden:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/gaint-glory-01-fahrrad/206135808-217-13501?ref=wl

Mal abgesehen vom falsch geschriebenen Markennamen bin ich da ja sehr skeptisch. Vielleicht auch geklaut? Zumindest meine ich gelesen zu haben das im Winterberg Bikepark mal ein Giant Glory 1 geklaut wurde. Weiß nur nicht genau welches Model das war.
Wie auch immer was haltet ihr davon ?
Einfach mal vorbeigucken ^^


----------



## markus-maximus (13. Mai 2014)

Das Teil hat mal 3500€ gekostet? 

Alltagshardtail kannst du mein Simplon kaufen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. Mai 2014)

HHHenri schrieb:


> Moin
> ich weiß nicht ob das hier 100% reinpasst aber wenns sowieso ein Laberthread ist
> Hab bei der suche nach einem Alltagshardtail dieses Angebot gefunden:
> 
> ...



Also ich wäre Skeptisch. Erstens keine genaue Angabe über Teile, Rechtschreibfehler. Außerdem ist das kein Alltagsrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HHHenri (13. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem Alltagsrad weiß ich schon  Das ist mir halt nur bei der Suche danach aufgefallen vor allem bei 500€.
Hab mir den Spaß gemacht und gefragt ob das Fahrrad komplett im angebot ist und ob man mal ne Probefahrt machen kann.
Schnell erreicht mich eine kompetente Antwort: "
ja, sie sind noch zu verkaufen, ich Verkauf, weil wir keinen Platz zu halten. so dass sie außerhalb des Landes.
"
:ironie: Klingt seriös.

Um wieder auf richtige Schnäppchen zu kommen. Hat denn jemand vielleicht ein Tipp für ein 29" Hardtail, hydrl. Scheibenbremsen und taugender Ausstattung <500€ ? Gerne gebraucht.


----------



## Ghoste (14. Mai 2014)

Bezug nehmend auf den Schnäppchenjäger-Thread:


dertutnix schrieb:


> Ebenfalls zur Erinnerung und einmalig zur Erklärung, warum einige Beiträge gelöscht wurden:



Da wurden wohl einige zu viel gelöscht!
Wie gestern schon (bevor es offiziell wurde) geschrieben - versandkostenfreie Bestellungen nach Deutschland bei Chainreactioncycles...

Ich versteh ja die Restriktionen, aber dann werde ich wohl zukünftig solche Aktionen hier posten, wenn das "drüben" nicht erwünscht ist...


----------



## dertutnix (14. Mai 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bezug nehmend auf den Schnäppchenjäger-Thread:
> 
> 
> Da wurden wohl einige zu viel gelöscht!
> ...



? wenn du deinen Beitrag 


> Gerade bei CRC bestellt, versandkostenfrei! Ohne den Mindestbestellwert erreicht zu haben
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Glück ;-)


meinst, ist der bewusst gelöscht worden und zumindest Anstoß der Meldung gewesen. Hier ist schlicht kein Schnäppchen zu erkennen. Daher bitte nicht enttäuscht sein, sondern schlicht bei einigen Threads im Thema bleiben, danke dafür.


----------



## Ghoste (14. Mai 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ? wenn du deinen Beitrag
> 
> meinst, ist der bewusst gelöscht worden und zumindest Anstoß der Meldung gewesen. Hier ist *schlicht kein Schnäppchen zu erkennen*. Daher bitte nicht enttäuscht sein, sondern schlicht bei einigen Threads im Thema bleiben, danke dafür.



Dann sollte evtl. genauer definiert werden "was ein Schnäppchen ist"?!?!
Für mich ist eine versandkostenfreie Lieferung eines Händler, wenn ich z.b. nur ein Kleinteil o.ä. benötige/bestelle eben schon ein Schnäppchen!

Ich bin nicht enttäuscht, doch sollte man dann nochmals explizit betonen, dass nur "reduzierte Artikel" und keinen "Aktionen, Gutscheine etc." gepostet werden dürfen!


----------



## fone (14. Mai 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Dann sollte evtl. genauer definiert werden "was ein Schnäppchen ist"?!?!


nein, das kann nicht aufgabe dieses forums sein. sorry.


----------



## toastet (14. Mai 2014)

für gutscheine gibt es ja n gutscheinthread


----------



## markus-maximus (14. Mai 2014)

Viele legen hier zu viele Dinge auf die Goldwaage..vor allem Überschriften..vielleicht auch einen Grund wieso hier wenig bis nichts los im Forum. 
In meinem Auto Forum geht es nur um eine Modellreihe eines Herstellers...da posten am Tag mehr als hier in der Woche...

Wieso verkauft Cube Teile auf Ebay aus seinen Rädern? 

Sind m.E. interessante Sachen dabei..vor allem die Lenker/Vorbau Kombis...

easton carbon

Syntace Carbon

shop


----------



## Ghoste (14. Mai 2014)

fone schrieb:


> nein, das kann nicht aufgabe dieses forums sein. sorry.



Da hast du sicher recht - im Allgemeinen. 
Anders ausgedrückt: Dann sollte in dem Thread (nicht im Allgemeinen) explizit festgelegt werden was ein Schnäppchen ist, damit keine Unklarheiten aufkommen. 
Man sollte ja zumindest wissen was man posten darf! 
Wenn hier schon Restriktionen eingeführt werden/worden sind, dann bitte aber auch so genau deklarieren, dass jeder weiß was "erlaubt" ist und was nicht!
Wie gesagt ich habe keine Probleme damit, wenn klar vorgegeben wird was als Schnäppchen zählt. 

Aber wie gesagt, werde ich solche Sachen dann halt hier posten (oder für mich behalten)...


----------



## fone (14. Mai 2014)

ich bin einfach der meinung, es muss nicht definiert werden, dass kostenfreier versand kein schnäppchen ist. (wo ist bei crc nochmal die grenze? 50€?) genauso wenig, dass man hamster nicht in der mikrowelle trocknen sollte. 

wo stammst du her?


----------



## Ghoste (14. Mai 2014)

fone schrieb:


> wo stammst du her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (15. Mai 2014)

MangoAndreas schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied, außer das die Durin X rund 100 g schwerer ist?



Das hier ist der Laberthread, bitte zukünftig beachten.

Laut Transalp:


> Die Magura Durin X ist mit der Magura Durin Race technisch identisch. Sie unterscheidet sich nur im Gewicht vom Topmodell der Magura ...



Einfach mehr Stahl statt Alu.


----------



## gernotkrinner (16. Mai 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> nochmals gesenkt auf 100 Euros
> 
> http://www.hibike.at/shop/product/p...Metall-Pad-mit-Finne-M820-B-ohne-Scheibe.html



??
Die 20% Prozentgutschein funktioniert hier nicht, oder hast du das irgendwo anders gesehen?


----------



## Jonas.97 (16. Mai 2014)

Schnäppchenalarm bei Actionsports
Vorher 69,95€ und jetzt mit sagenhaftem Rabatt nur noch 69,95€:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/bekle...cent-jersey-2014-orange?sPartner=sCampaign178


----------



## xylnx (16. Mai 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> ??
> Die 20% Prozentgutschein funktioniert hier nicht, oder hast du das irgendwo anders gesehen?



weil es nur auf bekleidung 20% zusätzlich gibt...


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Mai 2014)

Jonas.97 schrieb:


> Schnäppchenalarm bei Actionsports
> Vorher 69,95€ und jetzt mit sagenhaftem Rabatt nur noch 69,95€:
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/bekle...cent-jersey-2014-orange?sPartner=sCampaign178


Ööööha! Meinst du, die senken das auch noch auf 69,95€? Dann würd ichs mir fast überlegen...


----------



## toastet (16. Mai 2014)

was ist das fürn post mit der saint nochmal 100? ist doch der selbe preis wie vorher (der schon gut ist). aber von 100 euro seh ich da nix


----------



## Ghoste (16. Mai 2014)

Xah88 schrieb:


> *Auf diesen POST bitte KEINE Fragen, Kommentare und Anmerkungen !!! Diese gehören in den Laberthread !!!*
> 
> (Wer mag kann das gerne kopieren, vielleicht werden wir so mal Herr der Lage)





toastet schrieb:


> ups falsch...


----------



## toastet (16. Mai 2014)

wollt eigentlich die lyrik rc2dh bei rcz posten für 539,-, war aber dann gerade weg du fux


----------



## Newmi (17. Mai 2014)

> Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti für 415€ anstatt 1000€:
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13612
> 
> *Auf diesen POST bitte KEINE Fragen, Kommentare und Anmerkungen !!! Diese gehören in den Laberthread !!!*




Die Gabel ist seit glaub über einem Monat für den Preis drin, aber nie Lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2014)

Wird auch nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## Dipstick (18. Mai 2014)

was isn so toll an den troy lee? haben ja nicht mal einen totenkopf drauf


----------



## toastet (18. Mai 2014)

Preis ist gut, auch wenn es denn blauen vor kurzem für noch n euro weniger war. Der drone ist halt trotz rabatt teurer als sonst überall. Den rest knallen die halt einfach raus weil sicher wat neues kommt.


----------



## decay (18. Mai 2014)

Helm is geil, sitzt wie kein anderer. Für den Preis ok. Hab meinen auch nur unwesentlich günstiger bekommen


----------



## xylnx (19. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Nö



doch, mit....

*IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES* please use the code : *RCZPIKE *on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

*Offer available until Monday 19th May 2014 at midnight (CET)*


----------



## freetourer (19. Mai 2014)

xylnx schrieb:


> doch, mit....
> 
> *IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES* please use the code : *RCZPIKE *on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
> 
> *Offer available until Monday 19th May 2014 at midnight (CET)*



Scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren - bekomme die Meldung "Code nicht gültig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (19. Mai 2014)

dann machst du etwas falsch bzw. hast dir eine pike rausgesucht die nicht zum rabattcode gehört...

es gehen nur diese hier (auf die art.nr. achten):

ROCKSHOX Pike RCT3 27.5" (650B) Solo Air 150mm Maxle 15mm Disc Tapered Diffusion Black 2014 + Service Kit A1 (00.4018.650.000) =* 570.99e instead of 871.53e*


ROCKSHOX Pike RCT3 29" Solo Air 150mm Maxle 15mm Disc Tapered Diffusion Black 2014 + Service Kit A1 (00.4018.651.001) = *570.99e instead of 873.43e*


ROCKSHOX Pike RCT3 29" Solo Air 150mm Maxle 15mm Disc Tapered Diffusion Black 2014 + Service Kit A1 (00.4018.651.001) =* 570.99e instead of 873.43e*


ROCKSHOX Pike RCT3 26" Solo Air 160mm Maxle 15mm Disc Tapered Diffusion Black 2014 + Service Kit A1 (00.4018.649.001) =* 570.99e instead of 848.72e*


ROCKSHOX Pike RCT3 2014 Disc 29'' 2-Position Air 120-150mm Maxle 15mm Tapered White (00.4018.651.002) = *636.99e instead of 939.95e*


ROCKSHOX Pike RCT3 2014 Disc 26'' 2-Position Air 130-160mm Maxle 15mm Tapered White (00.4018.649.002) = *627.99 instead of 918.09e*


ROCKSHOX Pike RCT3 2014 Disc 27.5'' (650B) 2-Position Air 130-160mm Maxle 15mm Tapered White (00.4018.650.002) = *650.99e instead of 930.45e*


----------



## ms303 (19. Mai 2014)

Über geizhals.at/eu aber immer noch billiger bei Brüggelmann zu bekommen.

http://geizhals.at/eu/rockshox-pike-rct3-26-federgabel-a1018251.html

Man bekommt dort auf die normalen Preise immer noch einen 5% Gutschein.

Wurde hier aber schon mal gepostet...


----------



## freetourer (19. Mai 2014)

ms303 schrieb:


> Über geizhals.at/eu aber immer noch billiger bei Brüggelmann zu bekommen.
> 
> http://geizhals.at/eu/rockshox-pike-rct3-26-federgabel-a1018251.html
> 
> ...



Aber keine 29er.


----------



## Ghoste (21. Mai 2014)

steffpro schrieb:


> Für alle Alpencrosser welche noch einen guten Rucksack brauchen.



Kann hier keinen Link sehen - liegt das an mir oder an deinem Post?!


----------



## fregger87 (21. Mai 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Kann hier keinen Link sehen - liegt das an mir oder an deinem Post?!


Dito


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Mai 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Kann hier keinen Link sehen - liegt das an mir oder an deinem Post?!


C:/Users/ADMINI~1/AppData/Local/Temp/x10sctmp1.png


----------



## steffpro (21. Mai 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> C:/Users/ADMINI~1/AppData/Local/Temp/x10sctmp1.png



liegt an euch. Ihr seid zu schnell gewesen. bei mir hat sich die Seite mehrfach aufgehängt. Ab 11:13 hat alles gepasst.


----------



## John84 (24. Mai 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> ZTR Flow EX mit D-Light auf Tune King/Kong
> 
> 479,00 €



Danke für den Tip, ist heute angekommen


----------



## Micha382 (28. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig einen Gutschein für Bike-Discount über?

Danke und Grüße
Michael


----------



## eskind (1. Juni 2014)

Weiss jemand noch den 20% Gutschein von sport-bittl.de ? Gestern noch im Schnäppchen Fred, heute schon wieder verschwunden.. 

Edit: gefunden... anderer Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikesen (3. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Garmin Etrex 10 bei ADAC in Köln zum Ausverkaufspreis von 49€.
> 
> Ob online oder auch in anderen Städten ist mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> Grüße



Falls jemand einen "Sammeleinkauf" starten und die Garmins verschicken würde - ich wäre mit 65€ dabei!


----------



## arghlol (6. Juni 2014)

@Mitglied hat in einem Galerie-Thread darauf hingewiesen, dass On-One/PlanetX die Modelle 45650b als "Overstock Sale" in 16'' und 18'' über eBay anbietet:

*Raw 16'':*
http://www.ebay.de/itm/On-One-45650...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item43ca244155

*Raw 18'':*
http://www.ebay.de/itm/On-One-45650...P&hash=item43ca244148&clk_rvr_id=645142762579

*Black-Orange 16'':*
http://www.ebay.de/itm/On-One-45650...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item43ca243d30

*Black-Orange 18'':*
http://www.ebay.de/itm/On-One-45650...ces_Women_s_Fragrances_PP&hash=item43ca243d20

Trotz der höheren Versandkosten bleibt eine Ersparnis von ~55 GBP gegenüber dem Onlineshop.


----------



## volviq (7. Juni 2014)

scarab schrieb:


> *Abus ST8600 L* (messenger bag) für 29,00 EUR + 15% Newsletter-Gutschein = *24,65 EUR* (versandkostenfrei)


15% Newsletter Gutschein gibts nicht mehr. Hat noch jemand einen Code rum liegen? Jetzt verschicken sie 5 EUR Rabatt ab 50 EUR Einkauf..


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## markus-maximus (7. Juni 2014)

Der Brügelknabe Gutschein für das Newsletter Abo für 10€ Bedarf einer 99€ Bestellung.


----------



## famagoer (8. Juni 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> weil gerade im schnäppchenthread viele angebote aus dem megastore in bonn gepostet werden:
> 
> die angebote gelten nur vor ort!
> sonst wäre wahrscheinlich schon nichts mehr da.


Hab ich in meinem Post dazugeschrieben!


----------



## sibbey (8. Juni 2014)

Hibike gutschein über 75€ für 65€ Abzugeben. Einfach pm an mich. Keine zusätzlichen versandkosten.


----------



## tackleberry (19. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal, verschicken tun die *H&S Bike-Discount GmbH aka megastore.bike *nicht oder?


----------



## famagoer (19. Juni 2014)

Nein - steht zumindest dort, dass Abholung vor Ort ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juni 2014)

Der MegaStore ist das Ladengeschäft von H&S / Bike-Discount / Radon. Der verkauft nur dort, und die Angebote gelten auch nur vor Ort.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Crankbrothers Kronolog Sattelstütze in Schwarz oder Rot 30,9 mit Remote um 161 Euro bei bike24 (hab auch noch das 7x9mm Kit bestellt für den Speedneedle):
> 
> www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,110;product=29898
> 
> Zwei Dinge sind bei der interessant: (1) Der Zuganschlag ist unten, nicht oben beim Stützenkopf, wie bei der LEV. (2) Remote lässt sich sowohl links als auch rechts über und unter dem Lenker montieren.



Ich hatte mich nach der Stütze umgesehen. Scheint wohl absolut unzuverlässig zu sein. Mir hat auch denken gegeben, dass das Ersatzteil Kit nur in 5 facher ausführung zu haben ist


----------



## famagoer (19. Juni 2014)

Stimmt schon, hab mich da auch eingelesen - vielen passt es gut, sehr vielen nicht. Frage ist natürlich die Klemmung, die soll Probleme machen.

Ich teste die mal am Enduro, dann kann ich ja berichten!


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, hab mich da auch eingelesen - vielen passt es gut, sehr vielen nicht. Frage ist natürlich die Klemmung, die soll Probleme machen.
> 
> Ich teste die mal am Enduro, dann kann ich ja berichten!



Wenn man Geburtstag hat gibt es bei BMO immer einen 10% Gutschein. Da bekommste die Reverb für 198 € . Entlüftugskit ist auch dabei.


----------



## famagoer (19. Juni 2014)

Danke Dir! 
Ich wollte aber explizit eine mit Anschluss unten, um keine Schlinge beim Absenken zu haben.
Alternative wäre nur eine Stealth, da müsste ich aber am Rahmen herumbohren 8 |


----------



## sun909 (19. Juni 2014)

Die Moveloc? Allerdings nur in 30,9mm...
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (19. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte die Stütze dann doch vor dem Herbst ; )

Wie auch immer - ich werde berichten!


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juni 2014)

Taugt die Alpina-Sonnenbrille was?
Liest sich ja gut an....


----------



## decay (21. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Taugt die Alpina-Sonnenbrille was?
> Liest sich ja gut an....



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/i-we...ille-alpina-twist-four-2-0-vl-im-test.657009/


----------



## damage0099 (21. Juni 2014)

sry, im falschen Fred gepostet ,

Danke Dir!


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2014)

decay schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/i-we...ille-alpina-twist-four-2-0-vl-im-test.657009/


Hi,
hat die Brille jemand bestellt?
Meine ist gestern gekommen.
Bin sehr enttäuscht.
Sicht usw. ist in gut, Tragekomfort auch.
Aber was die Zugluft anbelangt: Geht garnicht!
Es zieht bei 25-30km/h genauso, wie wenn ich die Brille in der Hand halte.
Und das ist kein Witz. Ob mit oder ohne Brille: Zugluft blieb dieselbe.
Haben die das bei dem Test verschwiegen oder sind das so 'Zugluft-Junkies'??


----------



## 12die4 (25. Juni 2014)

Zugluft = Beschlagschutz. Von daher ist das gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn es durchpfeift. Im Winter dann natürlich weniger angenehm, im Sommer aber umso nützlicher.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> Zugluft = Beschlagschutz. Von daher ist das gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn es durchpfeift. Im Winter dann natürlich weniger angenehm, im Sommer aber umso nützlicher.


Hi,
ja, bis zu einem gewissen 'Zug' stimme ich dir zu. Keine Frage.
Aber unter der Brille zieht es gelinde ausgedrückt "wie in einem Saustall".
Für mich unfahrbar. Heute morgen testete ich es nochmals.
1km mit 2-3% Gefälle, davon 500m mit und 500m ohne Brille.
Kein Unterschied feststellen können.
Das kann und darf nicht sein.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juni 2014)

Schick das Teil zurück..


----------



## famagoer (25. Juni 2014)

Bin gespannt, hab die auch bestellt - kommt wohl heute. Werde dann auch berichten!


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schick das Teil zurück..


Hi,
ja, werde ich wohl machen müssen. Schade, die Tönung bei Fahrten in die Nacht rein wäre ein Traum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, hab die auch bestellt - kommt wohl heute. Werde dann auch berichten!


Bin gespannt, was du sagst....


----------



## Kamelle (25. Juni 2014)

Hier ein Angebot zur KS Stütze:
http://www.bikeunit.de/kind-shock-lev-316mm-hub-150mm-323170.html

geht da noch was ;-) das ist der beste Preis den ich gefunden habe.

Im Netzt habe ich leider keine Info gefunden was an der DX Ausführung neu oder besser sein soll ??????

Gruß Kamelle


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. Juni 2014)

Gibt halt noch kein "Normgesicht". Und wenn du dann alles andere als ein Normgesicht hast, dann zieht's ...


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Gibt halt noch kein "Normgesicht". Und wenn du dann alles andere als ein Normgesicht hast, dann zieht's ...


Normal bin ich nicht  , meine Gesichtsform aber auch nicht sooo abnormal.
Aber wohl nicht Brillenwindschutzgeeignet


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja, werde ich wohl machen müssen. Schade, die Tönung bei Fahrten in die Nacht rein wäre ein Traum....


 
Von Uvex gibts da was.. aber ich finde die bezeichnung nicht mehr. kost aber sonst so um die 120-130€...


----------



## Dakeyras (25. Juni 2014)

Mit der Alpina bin ich leider auch gar nicht klargekommen bzgl Zugluft. Deswegen ist es sicher keine schlechte Brille. Im Test steht davon nichts, weil der Tester vermutlich aufgrund seiner gesichtsform das Problem nicht hatte. 

Bin wegen Kontaktlinsen recht empfindlich was Zugluft angeht. 
Hab mich dann beim gut sortierten Optiker meines Vertrauens vor dem Testgebläse durchs ganze Sortiment probiert und bin bei der Oakley Racing Jacket gelandet. 

Preis war heftig, aber da es das einzige Modell war, bei dem nichts gezogen hat und da der Leidensdruck  groß genug war, bin ich inzwischen mit dem Teil sehr sehr zufrieden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## John84 (25. Juni 2014)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Hier ein Angebot zur KS Stütze:
> http://www.bikeunit.de/kind-shock-lev-316mm-hub-150mm-323170.html
> 
> geht da noch was ;-) das ist der beste Preis den ich gefunden habe.
> ...


Bei der DX ist der Kopf fest, das heißt, die Position vom Bowdenzug kann nicht verändert werden


----------



## veraono (25. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Es zieht bei 25-30km/h genauso, wie wenn ich die Brille in der Hand halte.


Im Ernst? Wäre ein echtes Kaufargument für mich, so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.


----------



## markus-maximus (25. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja, werde ich wohl machen müssen. Schade, die Tönung bei Fahrten in die Nacht rein wäre ein Traum....



Gibt das auch von Uvex...glaube schon seit zwei oder drei Jahren...kostet mittlerweile nicht mehr sooo viel klick

Hatte sie damals auch in der engeren Auswahl, aber sass nicht so 100% wie die andere Uvex mit tauschbaren Gläsern für die ich mich entschieden habe. 
Thema Zugluft merke ich nichts..eher zu wenig, wenn es lang Berg auf geht beschlägt sie gerne mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (29. Juni 2014)

Hey,

ich meine vor kurzem hat jemand einen 10% Gutschein für Sportokay.com gepostet.
Hat den noch jemand?
Danke


----------



## famagoer (29. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Taugt die Alpina-Sonnenbrille was?
> Liest sich ja gut an....


So, hab die Alpina mittlerweile auch - ich find die richtig geil! Ziehen tut bei mir und meiner Kopfform nix, was auffallen würde. 
Die selbstständige Tönung ist richtig gut, es passt die Helligkeit einfach, ohne dass man vom Wechsel etwas merken würde.

Sehr guter Kauf, danke nochmal für den Tipp!


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Info.
Seltsam....


----------



## forever (1. Juli 2014)

For those who might be interested...wer ein paar mechanische Scheibenbremsen incl. 2x160mm Rotor (6-loch, mit Schrauben) als Avid BB5
Nachbau sucht, für weniger als 20 EUR incl. Versand - schaut mal in den Schnäppchenjägerfred. Reicht für die Stadtschlampe. =)


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juli 2014)

Hey wo gibt es die Alpina Brille grad am günstigsten? Farbe ist mir Wumpe. Mit Rahmen, also die 2.0 wär schon toll.

Danke Vielmals!


----------



## famagoer (1. Juli 2014)

Bike24 ist ein heißer Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (1. Juli 2014)

Aber nicht für die Twist Four 2.0 VL? Oder? Bei Amazon in Schwarz für 49,95.


----------



## famagoer (1. Juli 2014)

Hast Recht, das um 39 Euro ist die ohne Tönung! Sorry! 

Dann Amazon!


----------



## decay (1. Juli 2014)

Hätte das gute Stück jetzt auch mal gern, vente-privee loost beim Versand ab...


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juli 2014)

decay schrieb:


> Aber nicht für die Twist Four 2.0 VL? Oder? Bei Amazon in Schwarz für 49,95.


kommt aber noch 4.50 Versand hinzu  Wegen den 8 € Habe ich mich dann doch für Blau Weiß Schwarz von Amazon direkt entschieden. Da weiß ich wenigstens das ein Umtausch Reibungsfrei abläuft.


----------



## CrEeK99 (1. Juli 2014)

Gibts in irgend einem Shop aktuell ne Rabatt/Gutscheinaktion?
Egal wo, suche nen guten Preis für eine Reverb Stealth, die haben ja egtl. alle zum gleichen Preis drin...


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn du Geburtstag hast bekommst du bei Bikemailorder einen 10% Gutschein  Wenn du die nächste Woche Geburtstag haben solltest, leg dir schnell einen Account an


----------



## tackleberry (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich war der Meinung letztens im Schnäppchenthread irgendwo ein XT Set mit Kurbel, Bremsen, Kasse etc. gesehen zu haben, finde es aber gerade nicht. Hat jemand vielleicht den Link parat? Danke!


----------



## Derivator22 (4. Juli 2014)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Gibts in irgend einem Shop aktuell ne Rabatt/Gutscheinaktion?
> Egal wo, suche nen guten Preis für eine Reverb Stealth, die haben ja egtl. alle zum gleichen Preis drin...



http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/S...-Reverb-Stealth-Sattelstuetze-150mm-2013.html


----------



## tackleberry (4. Juli 2014)

15% Gutschein auf ABUS Zeug bei Amazon. Code: OUTDOOR15
http://www.amazon.de/gp/search/ref=...R8XB7XF,p_89:Abus&bbn=4895472031&t=checkin-21
http://www.amazon.de/gp/search/ref=...R8XB7XF,p_89:Abus&bbn=4895472031&t=checkin-21


----------



## Jierdan (4. Juli 2014)

Das Focus Raven ist schon krass reduziert, man fragt sich aber schon, was an dem Gerät mal 2000€ gekostet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peeeet (8. Juli 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> *Schwalbe Muddy Mary* Performance Drahtreifen in 2,35" für *12,99€
> *
> *Schwalbe Magic Mary* Performance Drahtreifen in 2,35" für *14,45€*




Lieber die Magic oder die Muddy nehmen...???


----------



## Jierdan (8. Juli 2014)

Lieber keine Performance-Version nehmen. Ansonsten Magic für trockene Gefilde und Muddy wie der Name schon sagt wenns Schlammiger wird. Ist aber trotz des Namens für mich kein richtig ernstzunehmener Matschreifen.

Was ich mich noch frage zu den Rose-Pedalen - gibts da irgendwo auch eine Flächenangabe?


----------



## Derivator22 (8. Juli 2014)

Peeeet schrieb:


> Lieber die Magic oder die Muddy nehmen...???



Sofern du ein Vollprofi bist und perverses Gelände fährst und auf absolute Performance aus bist, um wirklich den letzten % aus Dir und deinem Bike herauszukitzeln, dann nimm den Continental Kaiser - the project.

Falls du aber wie ich nur durchs Gelände tuckerst und Mountainbiken für dich S0-S2 Trails bedeutet, dann ist es egal, welchen der beiden Reifen du nimmst. Das eigene Können setzt eher Grenzen, als das Material! 
Ich fahre nicht gerade langsam und schrecke auch nicht vor verblockten Trails zurück. Der einzige Grund, warum es mich mal hinlegt ist meine Schuld bzw. mangelhafte Fahrtechnik oder die Situation falsch eingeschätzt. IdR liegt es nicht am Reifen... Aber das Material ist ja meist schuld  (Beim Rennrad schimpft auch jeder auf die Continental Ultra Sport 2 und vergöttert die GP4000SII... komisch, dass der Ultra Sport bei mir seit tausenden km ohne Vorkommnisse läuft... )

Hier ist die *Schwalbe Big Betty* in 2,4". Ebenfalls Performance Line mit ORC-Compound und Drahtreifen für *11,99€

P.S.:* Ich würde VR die Muddy Mary nehmen und HR die Big Betty.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Juli 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund, warum es mich mal hinlegt ist meine Schuld bzw. mangelhafte Fahrtechnik oder die Situation falsch eingeschätzt....



Jaja, wenn man mit einem Puky nicht in Champery runter kommt, dann liegt es an der Fahrtechnik!



Auch schlechteren Fahrern hilft die bessere Technik.

Die Wahl zwischen Muddy und Magic ist aber irrelevant, wenn man die billigere Performance-Variante nimmt (nehmen muss). Da sind die quasi gleich gut. Die Magic ist der Nachfolger der Muddy, und das sollte ja einen Grund haben. Wahrscheinlich, weil Schwalbe findet, dass der besser ist.


----------



## Derivator22 (8. Juli 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Die Magic ist der Nachfolger der Muddy, und das sollte ja einen Grund haben. Wahrscheinlich, weil Schwalbe findet, dass der besser ist.



Primär war es der Name, der schleunigst geändert werden musste, damit man im angelsächsischen Raum nicht unangenehm auffällt


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2014)

hä?

please elaborate.


----------



## famagoer (9. Juli 2014)

Evtl.:

Muddy » Mudder » Mutter aus dem neu-deutschen angelsächsischen Blickwinkel
Oder Mary » Queen Mary aus dem sprachlich englischen angelsächsischen Winkel, was freilich einer Beschimpfung Queen Mary's gleichkommt. Also lieber "magic" als "muddy" : )


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2014)

mother mary?
 

ich rechne mit irgendwas schlimmen im zusammenhang mit m*ddy.
so wie man nicht dogging zum gassi-gehen sagen sollte...


----------



## Derivator22 (9. Juli 2014)

Primär ging es Schwalbe darum, dass man die "Gebrauchsvorschrift" (Matsch, Nass, Regen) aus dem Namen nimmt, um mehr Absatz zu erzielen. Des Weiteren kam man auch drauf, dass Muddy Mary teils negativ konnotiert war  Stichwort: San Fernando Valley (oder wo auch immer die US-amerikan. Pornoindustrie ihren Sitz hat  )

Ja, da gibt es so einige Kunstwörter/ Anglizismen, die ziemlich Panne sind:
Public Viewing, Dogging... Der eine Hundesalon in Berlin, der sich Doggystyle nannte (bei einer elektr. Luftpumpe für Paddelboote, die ich sogar besitze, gibt es den Suck und den Blow Auslass/ Einlass  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## porszivo (9. Juli 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Primär war es der Name, der schleunigst geändert werden musste, damit man im angelsächsischen Raum nicht unangenehm auffällt


Ist das deine Meinung oder ist das wirklich so, dass man im englisch sprachigen Ausland schief angeschaut wird?



Derivator22 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ja, da gibt es so einige Kunstwörter/ Anglizismen, die ziemlich Panne sind:
> Public Viewing, Dogging... Der eine Hundesalon in Berlin, der sich Doggystyle nannte (bei einer elektr. Luftpumpe für Paddelboote, die ich sogar besitze, gibt es den Suck und den Blow Auslass/ Einlass  )


Darf man die Redewendung "Blow me down!" dann auch nicht mehr benutzt? Ich will mich hier ja nicht aufregen und jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben, aber wenn man mit solchen Wörtern immer als erstes Pornographie assoziiert, dann liegt es doch weniger am Wort, bzw. der Benutzung in der Pornobranche, sondern viel mehr an der eigenen Phantasie oder?
Doggy ist und bleibt die niedliche Form von Hund und style ist die Übersetzung für Stil (oder wünscht man sich hier lieber Hündchenstil? ), klar weiß man was Doggystyle auch bedeutet, aber das ist doch auch irgendwie ein passender Name, außerdem generiert man so zusätzlich Aufmerksamkeit.

Sorry für das OT, aber da hab ich mich beim Lesen doch etwas zu sehr gewundert als das ich das hier kommentarlos stehen lassen wollte.


----------



## Peeeet (9. Juli 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Sofern du ein Vollprofi bist und perverses Gelände fährst und auf absolute Performance aus bist, um wirklich den letzten % aus Dir und deinem Bike herauszukitzeln, dann nimm den Continental Kaiser - the project.
> 
> Falls du aber wie ich nur durchs Gelände tuckerst und Mountainbiken für dich S0-S2 Trails bedeutet, dann ist es egal, welchen der beiden Reifen du nimmst. Das eigene Können setzt eher Grenzen, als das Material!
> Ich fahre nicht gerade langsam und schrecke auch nicht vor verblockten Trails zurück. Der einzige Grund, warum es mich mal hinlegt ist meine Schuld bzw. mangelhafte Fahrtechnik oder die Situation falsch eingeschätzt. IdR liegt es nicht am Reifen... Aber das Material ist ja meist schuld  (Beim Rennrad schimpft auch jeder auf die Continental Ultra Sport 2 und vergöttert die GP4000SII... komisch, dass der Ultra Sport bei mir seit tausenden km ohne Vorkommnisse läuft... )
> ...




Vollprofis wären wir doch alle gern!!!

Ich machs kurz, brauche einfach ein paar neue Schlappen für den kommenden Biketrip nach Saalbach, habe, bzw. bin bisher immer Maxxis gefahren, die sind aber schon "etwas" abgefahren und ich dachte mir, naja wenns shit Wetter hat lieber noch was auf Reserve dabei mit mehr Grip...und für 22 Euro einen Satz Reifen, scheint mir mehr als OK!

Wusste nur nicht ob es einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen Muddy und Magic gibt, deswegen die Frage!

Und ja die Kombi, VR Muddy Mary und HR Big Betty habe ich nun schon mehrfach gelesen und so mach ich es auch...

Danke für die Rückmeldung...


----------



## Derivator22 (9. Juli 2014)

Peeeet schrieb:


> Und ja die Kombi, VR Muddy Mary und HR Big Betty habe ich nun schon mehrfach gelesen und so mach ich es auch...
> 
> Danke für die Rückmeldung...



Berichte dann einmal, ob die Reifen fahrbar waren 

@porszivo Du siehst schon die vielen Smileys?! und verstehst auch deren Bedeutung?! Dein Text hört sich nämlich nicht so an...


----------



## porszivo (9. Juli 2014)

Achja, mein Fehler. Maximalster Einsatz von Smilies = Ironie, sry my bad!
Ich hab in 'Grundlagen für Forennutzung' immer gefehlt :/
Also stimmt auch deine Grundaussage nicht oder wurde sich wirklich Gedanken über den Namen gemacht?


----------



## Derivator22 (9. Juli 2014)

Kein Problem, Administrator erteilt Nachsitzen 

Grundaussage findest du in Post #1261, erster Satz (Ohne Smileys = telling the truth!). Alle anderen, mit Smileys versehenen Aussagen dienen bevorzugt meiner eigenen Belustigung und erheben keinen Anspruch auf journalistische und wissentschaftl. Vollständigkeit!

Um es klar zu stellen: mWn wechselte Schwalbe den Namen, um das Einsatzgebiet der damaligen "Muddy" Mary nicht aufgrund des Namens im Vorhinein abzustecken, sondern diesem "Misverständnis" vorzubeugen.


----------



## ms303 (12. Juli 2014)

Hab da noch mal eine Frage zu der Alpina-Brille Twist Four 2.0 Vl+:

Wer hat die jetzt von Euch (eventuell vielleicht sogar die schwarze von Amazon)?

Ich hab mir die nämlich bestellt.

In der Artikelbeschreibung steht Schutzstufe S1 - S3.

Auf meinem Karton der Brille und auf dem Brillenbügel steht aber nur S1.

Es war aber ein transparenter "Aufkleber" auf dem Brillenglas, auf dem stand wieder S1 - S3.

Ja, was denn nun?

Wie ist das bei Euch?

Habe ich überhaupt die richtige Brille bekommen, oder stimmt da eventuell was nicht?

Bin heute auch mal mit der Brille die erste Runde in Erwitte bei meiner Freundin bei schönstem Wetter gefahren und fand, dass die Brille schon noch sehr hell ist.

Hätte etwas mehr Abdunklung erwartet, was ja vielleicht auch dafür sprechen könnte, dass da was nicht stimmt.

Oder erwarte ich da nur zu viel?

Ist nämlich meine erste Brille mit automatischer Tönung.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

Ach so:

Bei mir zieht übrigens nix... Gesicht passt zur Brille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (14. Juli 2014)

Hast du eine UV Lampe? Halte die mal dicht dran. Alternativ legst du sie in die pralle Sonne.

Die Abdunklung find ich persönlich sehr angenehm. Man hat immer das Gefühl keine Brille aufzuhaben, die Farben sind natürlich, das Licht nicht zu hell und auch nicht zu dunkel. Ich finde die Brille wirklich klasse. Man kann sie einfach 24h tragen und vergessen.

In unseren Breitengraden braucht man aber meist nur S2. Die meisten tragen einfach zu dunkle Brillen. Im Winter in den Bergen bei Mittagssonne wirst du wohl S3 erreichen . Mit der UV Lampe wird sie auch richtig dunkel.


----------



## StillPad (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

der Jammerlappen hat ein Angebot für eine Pike RC mit 150mm gepostet.
http://www.probikeshop.net/gabel-ro...m-tapered-achse-15-mm-schwarz-2014/96933.html
Kann mir einer sagen um man die einfach durch Spacer entnahme auf 160mm traveln kann?


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juli 2014)

Nee, du brauchst nen neuen Airshaft. Der kostet ~ 30,-€. Was mich aber noch interessiert, ist der Widerspruch zwischen 7 Tage Widerrufsfrist in den AGB und 30 Tagen auf der website...


----------



## Derivator22 (14. Juli 2014)

AGB-Klausel ist unwirksam, würde ich behaupten. 14tägige Frist kann man mEn nicht unterbieten.


----------



## StillPad (14. Juli 2014)

Hmm ok, dann lohnt das nicht wirklich.

warte ich bis es die 160er für 450 gibt 

Edit: ja 14 Tage hat man immer.
7 Tage ist ungültig, 30 Tage ist freiwillig


----------



## toastet (15. Juli 2014)

die rc ist doch eh für die tonne... die paar euros mehr für ne rct3 sollte man schon investieren


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juli 2014)

Warum das denn? Identische Kartusche nur fehlen halt die 3 Druckstufenpresets aber man hat ja trotzdem LSC-Einstellung. Bei Fox mag ja auch keiner CTD. Verstehe nicht warum das obligatorisch sein soll. Lockout hab ich noch niegebraucht und für den Pedal-MOde muss man an der RC halt ein paarmal mehr am Rädchen drehen. Für mindestens 150€ Preisdifferenz geht das in Ordnung.


----------



## StillPad (15. Juli 2014)

Also ich habe auch kein Sinn gesehn für dieses 3T Feature soviel Geld zu löhnen.
Vorallen brauche ich das alles nicht.
Offen, Pro Pedal oder Lockout würde bei mir zu 99,9% immer auf offen stehen 

Aber die Gabel ist jetzt eh ausverkauft.


----------



## prof.66 (15. Juli 2014)

Die RC bekommt man doch für 499€

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=9006


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juli 2014)

bei Probikeshop gab es sie für 400


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (15. Juli 2014)

Ja aber nicht die 160er Version


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juli 2014)

Den entsprechenden air shaft hab ich schon für 20 Öcken abgestaubt


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juli 2014)

Hat schon jemand eine Pike rc von probikeshop erhalten und kann mir sagen ob da eine Kralle dabei ist?


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Juli 2014)

Kommt Deine heute? Bei mir scheint UPS ein Fehler unterlaufen zu sein.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juli 2014)

Nee morgen und bei Hibike gibt's nur noch heute Portofreie Lieferung. Bei mir ist auch der Fehler.


----------



## forever (18. Juli 2014)

*Es sind mal wieder neue eBucht Schnäppchen in Sachen Carbon Parts aus dem Asianudelregal vorhanden.* 




















1) *Carbon Lenker*, sowohl als Lowriser als auch als normaler Flatbar Lenker, die Geilste Beschreibung der Asiaten "*Trekking Bügel*". 
*21,99 EUR plus 99 Cent Versand* - das Ganze wiegt ab *125gr*. in der Rizer Ausführung (ja, richtig!), diverse Längen noch verfügbar,
Sucht einfach nach "Trekking Bügel Carbon" mittels eBay. Der Gleiche Anbieter hat auch die Flatbar Version - hier kostet der Versand
allerdings 3.99 EUR - whatever, wieso, weshalb, warum - don't ask me! Zum  Thema Gewicht: die Flatbar Version wiegt in* 600mm ab 110gr *- Vollcarbon, ohne Alukern wie manche anderen Carbonlenker (Reverse z.B.)













2) Einen *Vollcarbon Sattel* - auch hier für *schlappe 21,99 Tacken plus 6.99 Bananen *für den Versand dazu, einfach in der Bucht suchen
nach "*Ultraleichtflugzeuge Full Carbon*" - originell, aber die Asianudelsnacks haben es nicht so mit den dt. Übersetzungen. 

Falls jemand meckern sollte - *ich habe bereits 2 Sättel davon* - fahre den gleichen Sattel seit Saison 2012, bisher ohne Probleme, mein 2J. alter Sattel wog genau *99gr* - das Teil was gestern kam genau *100gr*. digital gewogen, *Top Verarbeitung* - für *22 Bucks* kann man absolut nichts verlangen, und *2012 *hatte mich das Ding noch *60 EUR plus Versand* via eBay gekostet. :-/ Ja klar - ein Speedneedle oder Sella Italia Pimp my Ass xyz Sattel ist leichter - beides kostet aber Welten mehr - und dieser sowie eine leicht andere Form in Sachen Carbonsattel passen perfekt zu meinen Sitzknochen, soll heißen: das Geilste unterm Arsch seit dem Ur-Flite anno 92 - für die Youngsters hier, die den Flite nicht
mehr kennen!


----------



## biker123456 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte auch beim Probikeshop bestellt und auch einen Fehler .. wurde letzten Freitag versandt und soll erst dienstag da sein!


----------



## StillPad (18. Juli 2014)

forever schrieb:


> 1) *Carbon Lenker*, sowohl als Lowriser als auch als normaler Flatbar Lenker, die Geilste Beschreibung der Asiaten "*Trekking Bügel*".
> *21,99 EUR plus 99 Cent Versand* - das Ganze wiegt ab *125gr*. in der Rizer Ausführung (ja, richtig!), diverse Längen noch verfügbar,
> Sucht einfach nach "Trekking Bügel Carbon" mittels eBay. Der Gleiche Anbieter hat auch die Flatbar Version - hier kostet der Versand
> allerdings 3.99 EUR - whatever, wieso, weshalb, warum - don't ask me! Zum  Thema Gewicht: die Flatbar Version wiegt in* 600mm ab 110gr *- Vollcarbon, ohne Alukern wie manche anderen Carbonlenker (Reverse z.B.)



Also ich finde ja Carbon auch geil, aber so No Name Lenkern würde ich nicht trauen.
Da is mir die Gesundheit wichtiger als ein billiger Preis


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Juli 2014)

@forever: mit welchem Sattel ist der von der Form her zu vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (18. Juli 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> @forever: mit welchem Sattel ist der von der Form her zu vergleichen?


Good Question, für meinen Hintern passt er prima, es gibt noch ein sehr aehnliches Modell, wo hinten nicht quasi 1/4 der Länge "offen" ist,
dieser ist für mich wie der Flite...und der Sattel hier passt mir auch prima.


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Juli 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja Carbon auch geil, aber so No Name Lenkern würde ich nicht trauen.
> Da is mir die Gesundheit wichtiger als ein billiger Preis


Leider sind die Markenlenker auch nicht gerade verlässlich, wie man letztens in einem Test las. 
Aber trauen würde ich diesen Lenker auch nicht.


----------



## forever (18. Juli 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja Carbon auch geil, aber so No Name Lenkern würde ich nicht trauen.
> Da is mir die Gesundheit wichtiger als ein billiger Preis


Das stimmt, aber hier im Bikemarkt verkauft jemand Lenker der Gleichen Art, 1.5 Jahre gefahren wohl ohne Probleme...  Ansonsten bin ich auch immer für Markenqualität, habe aber z.B. in den Sattel großes Vertrauen - da ich diesen selbst 2J. schon fahre - und auf eBay gibt's bzw. gab es ein 99% identisches Modell - mit "Specialized" Schriftzug, Gewicht gleich...dafür "mal eben" 100 EUR teurer....die großen Hersteller kochen oftmals eben auch nur mit Wasser...btw, in einem Fred hier auf IBC von 2013 kostete(n) diese Lenker damals
noch knapp 100 EUR...


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Juli 2014)

Na, das sind Restposten. Auf 6xx mm breiten Lenkern, bleibt man jetzt sitzen.


----------



## Teuflor (18. Juli 2014)

Link wäre hilfreich für den Lenker / Sattel


----------



## forever (18. Juli 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Link wäre hilfreich für den Lenker / Sattel





dragonjackson schrieb:


> Na, das sind Restposten. Auf 6xx mm breiten Lenkern, bleibt man jetzt sitzen.


Na ich finde Lenker >700mm schon SEHR KRANK! Auf einem XC Bike sowieso....wollte
keine Flaggen aufhängen, sondern mit dem Ding fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (18. Juli 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Link wäre hilfreich für den Lenker / Sattel


Kannst Du ebay nicht bedienen?  Einfach nach den Suchbegriffen oben bei eBay "googeln".
Ich hasse es wenn Leute mega bequem sind & alles vorgekaut haben wollen - nichts gegen dich!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/3K-Voll-Carb...radteile_Komponenten&var=&hash=item4620b6e5c0

http://www.ebay.de/itm/31-8mm-3K-Vo...radteile_Komponenten&var=&hash=item8bc2786bbc

Der Versand ist seit heute Morgen von 99 Cent auf 1.99 EUR gestiegen bei dem Riserbar. 

Den Sattel kannst Du selbst suchen - sind aktuell noch 2 Stück da zu je 21.99 EUR,
Links hatte ich extra nicht gepostet, weil dann wohl binnen 5 Mins weg, und alle hätten
hier genölt von wegen ausverkauft & blah...


----------



## Jierdan (18. Juli 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Na ich finde Lenker >700mm schon SEHR KRANK! Auf einem XC Bike sowieso....wollte
> keine Flaggen aufhängen, sondern mit dem Ding fahren.



Dachte ich auch, und dann hab ichs ausprobiert


----------



## Teuflor (18. Juli 2014)

Oh sorry, ich war nur lediglich zu blöd zum lesen


----------



## forever (18. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, und dann hab ichs ausprobiert


Hehe, mag ja auf dem Fully okay sein - weißt Du, ich habe mit 560mm Lenkerbreite & Flatbar in den 80ern angefangen - dann über
580mm, 600mm und bin aktuell bei 620mm - das ist das Maximum - länger wirds bei mir nicht mehr in Sachen Lenker!


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juli 2014)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Pike rc von probikeshop erhalten und kann mir sagen ob da eine Kralle dabei ist?


Keine Kralle und kein Konus! Zwei Token und ein Aufkleber in ner halboffiziellen Verpackung.

Wo hast Du den Airshaft her?


----------



## StillPad (18. Juli 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber hier im Bikemarkt verkauft jemand Lenker der Gleichen Art, 1.5 Jahre gefahren wohl ohne Probleme...  Ansonsten bin ich auch immer für Markenqualität, habe aber z.B. in den Sattel großes Vertrauen - da ich diesen selbst 2J. schon fahre - und auf eBay gibt's bzw. gab es ein 99% identisches Modell - mit "Specialized" Schriftzug, Gewicht gleich...dafür "mal eben" 100 EUR teurer....die großen Hersteller kochen oftmals eben auch nur mit Wasser...btw, in einem Fred hier auf IBC von 2013 kostete(n) diese Lenker damals
> noch knapp 100 EUR...


Naja gebrauchte Lenker sind immer so eine Sache.
Lenker sind eigendlich Verschleißteile, bei harten Einsatz soll man die 1x pro Saison wechseln, bei normalen nach der 2. Saison.

Viele Gurken mit den Lenkern aber 10 Jahre rum.
Das ging vielleicht mal bei Stahl aber bei Alu was relativ spröde ist gegen über Stahl wird würde ich sowas nicht gebraucht kaufen.

Bei Carbon hätte ich noch weniger vertrauen 
Weder neu noch gebraucht

Beim Sattel wäre mir das auch zeimlig egal, wenn er bricht wäre das nicht so schlimmer als wenn der Lenker bricht


----------



## craysor (18. Juli 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Naja gebrauchte Lenker sind immer so eine Sache.
> Lenker sind eigendlich Verschleißteile, bei harten Einsatz soll man die 1x pro Saison wechseln, bei normalen nach der 2. Saison.
> 
> Viele Gurken mit den Lenkern aber 10 Jahre rum.
> ...



Wo hast du sowas her?


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juli 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Keine Kralle und kein Konus! Zwei Token und ein Aufkleber in ner halboffiziellen Verpackung.
> 
> Wo hast Du den Airshaft her?



Ja das Gleiche bei mir aber eine Kralle ist schon unterwegs und hab noch einen alten Konus. Den Airshaft hab ich hier von einem User aus dem Forum der seine 650b-Pike auf 160 getravelt hat.


----------



## forever (18. Juli 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Naja gebrauchte Lenker sind immer so eine Sache.
> Lenker sind eigendlich Verschleißteile, bei harten Einsatz soll man die 1x pro Saison wechseln, bei normalen nach der 2. Saison.
> 
> Viele Gurken mit den Lenkern aber 10 Jahre rum.
> ...


Sehe ich auch so - allerdings fahre ich keine harten Einsätze, sodaß ein Alulenker durchaus mal 3-5 Jahre dran bleiben darf,
am Bike. Bei Sattelstützen ist es streng genommen aehnlich. Und zum Thema Sattel - 20-22 EUR für 100gr Vollcarbon...ist
einfach sehr geil!  Der Ur-Flite von 92 wog mehr als das 2fache....und kostete mich damals
schon ca. 80-90 DM!


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juli 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Shimano Bremsen Entlueftungs-Kit (Bleeding Kit) bei Amazon fuer 4,99 Euro
> ich hatte den sogar fuer 3,30 Euro bekommen und gleich 2bestellt letzte Woche
> 
> es kam genau dieser original verpackt !!  Bleed-Kit TL-BT03S





dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uer-Shimano-BL-M985---M785---M675---M640.html
> 
> ähhhm




@*dkc-live*

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ....deutlicher konnte ich mein Schnapper nicht untermauern 

kleiner Tip: schau Dir den Lieferumfang Deines Artikels an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (18. Juli 2014)

Naja...zum einen kommen die Versandkosten dazu, zum anderen sind die 10cm Silikonschlauch und die Spritze jeweils 10Cent Artikel aus der Apotheke.
Ich entsorge die sogar nach dem Entlüften, da sie eh sonst nur alles voll siffen.

Als Schnapper würde ich es bezeichnen wenn mindestens 10 Spritzen dabei wären...aber so?


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juli 2014)

Du hast aber schon den Link von BC angeklickt und gesehen was die dafuer verlangen....ich wollte damit ja nur zeigen, das mann fuer 5 Euro das Gleiche bekommt, was Andere fuer 19 Euro anbieten 

und dass er genau so ankam


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juli 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon den Link von BC angeklickt und gesehen was die dafuer verlangen....ich wollte damit ja nur zeigen, das mann fuer 5 Euro das Gleiche bekommt, was Andere fuer 19 Euro anbieten
> 
> und dass er genau so ankam


Dieser kleiner Metallhalter für den Schlauch ist da auch dabei? Genau sowas bräuchte ich nämlich noch.


----------



## matsch (18. Juli 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Naja gebrauchte Lenker sind immer so eine Sache.
> Lenker sind eigendlich Verschleißteile, bei harten Einsatz soll man die 1x pro Saison wechseln, bei normalen nach der 2. Saison.
> 
> Viele Gurken mit den Lenkern aber 10 Jahre rum.
> ...


So ein Quatsch hab ich ja lange nicht gelesen! Worauf stützt du deine Aussagen?


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juli 2014)

Hier z.B.
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/rahm_gabel.htm
oder auch hier
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradlenker#Sicherheit

Wobei das natürlich auch vom Fahrer und Fahrstil abhängen wird. Ich mit meinen 65kg werde da nicht die gleichen Kräfte entwickeln, wie ein 100kg Koloss. 
Aber generell ist ein Lenker durchaus ein Verschleißteil.


----------



## matsch (18. Juli 2014)

Dann schau dir mal die Garantie Bedingungen von Herstellern (syntace FSA..) an. Die können sich nicht leisten das was vorzeitig bricht. Würde böse Klagen bedeuten.

Aber schaden tut es nicht wenn man tauscht nur dem Geldbeutel... Gut nun weiter gehts!


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> @*dkc-live*
> 
> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ....deutlicher konnte ich mein Schnapper nicht untermauern
> 
> kleiner Tip: schau Dir den Lieferumfang Deines Artikels an


*Produktbeschreibungen*
Shimano Öltrichter mit Stopper für Shimano Disc Bremsen. Zum Nachfüllern von Mineralöl und Entlüften der Bremsen. Änderungen laut Hersteller vorbehalten

ich sehe nix von spritzen.


BTW: Ich bin meinen Salsa Moto Flatbar 8 Jahre lang gefahren. Zum Glück leb ich noch.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juli 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Dieser kleiner Metallhalter für den Schlauch ist da auch dabei? Genau sowas bräuchte ich nämlich noch.


was meinst Du mit Metalhalter ?? Du meisnt diese Schlauklemme !?

@dkc-live deshalb schrieb ich ja, dass alles original Shimano verpackt so wie bei dem Link von BC angekommen ist...soll ich erst noch bei Dir vorbeikommen, damit Du den Unterschied erkennst....waum wohl hatte ich den Vergleichslink gepostet 
damit Leute wie Du den Unterschied zweifelsfrei erlaeutert bekommen


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juli 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> was meinst Du mit Metalhalter ?? Du meisnt diese Schlauklemme !?


Jopp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juli 2014)

alles dabei fuer 4,99 jetzt dort....ich bekam es noch fuer 3,30 
wie gesagt, kam alles orgi in Shimano verpackt wie im BC link Bleed-Kit nur halt deutlich billiger 
ich bin auf den Kit nur deshalb gestossen, weil mir der Shimano-Mensch beim Bike&Beats Festival ganz locker mal ebend in 2min meine Zee entlueftet hat.
Bremshebel grade gestellt> Schraube am AGbehaelter geoeffnet>Trichter mit Oel aufgeschraubt> mehrmals am Hebel gezogen bis keine Blasen mehr kamen und Schraube wieder drauf> fertig


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> was meinst Du mit Metalhalter ?? Du meisnt diese Schlauklemme !?
> 
> @dkc-live deshalb schrieb ich ja, dass alles original Shimano verpackt so wie bei dem Link von BC angekommen ist...soll ich erst noch bei Dir vorbeikommen, damit Du den Unterschied erkennst....waum wohl hatte ich den Vergleichslink gepostet
> damit Leute wie Du den Unterschied zweifelsfrei erlaeutert bekommen



Naja es steht halt nicht da. Vielleicht hat jemand dir was falsches eingepackt. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es etwas schwer ist sich drauf zu verlassen. Ich habe mir letztens auch bei ebay 17 € Bremshebel bestellt und die für 27 € bekommen. Aber ich würde jetzt niemanden dazu raten, wenn jemand was entgegen der Produktbeschreibung eingepackt hat.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. Juli 2014)

Weiß jemand welche Kurbelarmlänge bei dem X01/X1 Angebot von Sportokay geliefert wird? 170mm oder 175mm?

http://www.sportokay.com/de/sram-x0...tgruppe.html?gclid=CLLrhoGE0b8CFUEF7AodNRgAmw

Vom Preis her scheint es ja recht interessant zu sein. Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen X01 Carbonkurbel und X1 1400 liegt wohl bei ca. 80g und ist bei dem Preis vertretbar.

Hat schon jemand zugeschlagen?


----------



## juju752 (22. Juli 2014)

Suche Rock Shox Pike RC 160mm 650b. Hat da jemand nen Tip!


----------



## fone (22. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Naja es steht halt nicht da. Vielleicht hat jemand dir was falsches eingepackt. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es etwas schwer ist sich drauf zu verlassen. Ich habe mir letztens auch bei ebay 17 € Bremshebel bestellt und die für 27 € bekommen. Aber ich würde jetzt niemanden dazu raten, wenn jemand was entgegen der Produktbeschreibung eingepackt hat.


ich werde berichten.


----------



## tackleberry (24. Juli 2014)

*Cannondale RZ120 1 Modell 2013 NEU in BBQ* für 999 statt 1999 Euro. Gutes Teil oder durch Rabatt erst Normalpreis?

http://www.linkradquadrat.de/Schnaeppchenmarkt/Cannondale-RZ120-1-447.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juli 2014)

2000€ wärs nicht wert, vielleicht 1,3-1,4k. Die Komponenten sind eher untere Grenze, aber trotzdem noch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2014)

tackleberry schrieb:


> *Cannondale RZ120 1 Modell 2013 NEU in BBQ* für 999 statt 1999 Euro. Gutes Teil oder durch Rabatt erst Normalpreis?
> 
> http://www.linkradquadrat.de/Schnaeppchenmarkt/Cannondale-RZ120-1-447.html


Ich habe mir ein Jekyll mit ähnlichen Komponenten gekauft. Hat alles funktioniert und fahr durchaus fahrbar. Guter Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel in dem Segment. Bei der Gabel kann man für ein paar € Motioncontrol nachrüsten. Das Turnkey ist echt nicht so toll.

Ich habe LRS, Bremse, Lenker, Antrieb verkauft und noch um die 300 € für bekommen. Danach nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut.


----------



## Derivator22 (24. Juli 2014)

Guter Preis!

Auch wenn es einige nicht wahrhaben wollen: man zahlt auch für die Marke und deren Wert! Cannondale ist schon Premiumsegment.
Du zahlst automatisch für Bianchi, Specialized und Konsorten ein paar Euro mehr.

Kannst ja mal mit Versenderbikes ähnlich dem Radon Skeen, Rose Granite Chief usw. vergleichen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. Juli 2014)

Gibt Cannondale nicht lebenslange Garantie und ist recht unzickig dabei? Hab gerade jemanden getroffen, dem haben sie als 2.-Besitzer einen Moto-Rahmen gegen ein Jekyll-Carbon getauscht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2014)

Kann sein, glaub aber nicht dass das Standard ist...


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Gibt Cannondale nicht lebenslange Garantie und ist recht unzickig dabei? Hab gerade jemanden getroffen, dem haben sie als 2.-Besitzer einen Moto-Rahmen gegen ein Jekyll-Carbon getauscht.


ja geben sie. aber nur 2 mal. dann werden sie zickig


----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. Juli 2014)

2x beim gleichen Rahmen oder jeweils neue?


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> 2x beim gleichen Rahmen oder jeweils neue?


riss -> tausch -> riss -> tausch mit ausschluss weiterer gewährleistung. war bei mir so. mein hardtail sah vom lack aber auch erbärmlich aus nach 7 jahren mtb


----------



## TonySoprano (24. Juli 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Gibt Cannondale nicht lebenslange Garantie und ist recht unzickig dabei? Hab gerade jemanden getroffen, dem haben sie als 2.-Besitzer einen Moto-Rahmen gegen ein Jekyll-Carbon getauscht.


Ich dachte immer das gibt es nur für den Erstkäufer?!


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2014)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer das gibt es nur für den Erstkäufer?!


jupp aber wenn der rahmen nicht registriert ist kann man das ja nacholen  muss halt nur ne rechnung haben und die waranty card. dann soll dir mal cd nachwiesen das du nicht erstkäufer bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. Juli 2014)

Ne ne, der hat soch offiziell als Zweitbesitzer gemeldet. Allerdings mit Rg. und so. Und trotzdem war C'dale kulant.


----------



## fone (25. Juli 2014)

also bei mir als zweitbesitzer hätte cannondale auch geholfen, wenn das rad nicht in Luxemburg erst-gekauft worden wäre.
aber hieß es nicht immer, lebenslange garantie kann es in deutschland wegen irgenwelchem juristischen kram nicht geben?


----------



## dkc-live (25. Juli 2014)

Jupp deshalb nur 25 Jahre.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juli 2014)

Ach so nur 25 Jahre, so ein Mist auch. Eigentlich fahre ich meine Räder immer so 30-40 Jahre


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. Juli 2014)

Ja, wenn einem das Rad, dass man mit 15 gekauft hat, mit 38 unterm Arsch wegbröselt, dann ist das schon eine Unverschämtheit!


----------



## skask (25. Juli 2014)

Aber das wäre doch noch innerhalb der Garantie, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (26. Juli 2014)

Haha! FAIL


----------



## skask (27. Juli 2014)

15+25=40. Mit 38 ist dann ja erst 23 Jahre her.


----------



## Britney83 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Reifen für Trail, leichtes DH,...
Hans Dampf, MAgic MAry oder ähnliches.
Wisst ihr was günstiges?

Danke & Grüße

Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juli 2014)

Bei Hibike & Bike Components sind die grade am günstigsten.


----------



## Derivator22 (28. Juli 2014)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche einen Reifen für Trail, leichtes DH,...



Magic Mary für 13,90€


----------



## Britney83 (28. Juli 2014)

Performance , Draht, passt das, oder lieber evo?


----------



## Jierdan (28. Juli 2014)

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen (von Schwalbe im Allgemeinen und von Performance im Speziellen), aber jeder wie er meint ~


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

Ach der Dual Compound ist ganz in Ordnung (minimal schwerer, hält lange ausreichend Grip für den Hobbyfahrer, günstig.). Ich würde aber einen Faltreifen nehmen.


----------



## Britney83 (28. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordFestus (28. Juli 2014)

tackleberry schrieb:


> *Cannondale RZ120 1 Modell 2013 NEU in BBQ* für 999 statt 1999 Euro. Gutes Teil oder durch Rabatt erst Normalpreis?
> 
> http://www.linkradquadrat.de/Schnaeppchenmarkt/Cannondale-RZ120-1-447.html




Da ich ein günstiges und ordentliches Fully für meinen Vater gesucht habe, habe ich im Netz zig Angebote verglichen. Kaum eines kam an das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis des Cannondales ran. Entweder waren bei gleichem Preis teils deutlich schlechtere Parts verbaut, oder eine gleichwertige Ausstattung hat deutlich mehr gekostet. Die einzigen Alternativen waren noch das Sunn Shamann S1 und S2, die auch ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hatten. Aber die waren meinem Vater entweder zu teuer oder die Größe hat nicht gepasst.
Habe deshalb dann auch gleich eines bestellt. Und bevor es mein Vater bekommt, werde ich es erst einmal gewissenhaft auf Funktion prüfen müssen


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2014)

LordFestus schrieb:


> Da ich ein günstiges und ordentliches Fully für meinen Vater gesucht habe, habe ich im Netz zig Angebote verglichen. Kaum eines kam an das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis des Cannondales ran. Entweder waren bei gleichem Preis teils deutlich schlechtere Parts verbaut, oder eine gleichwertige Ausstattung hat deutlich mehr gekostet. Die einzigen Alternativen waren noch das Sunn Shamann S1 und S2, die auch ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hatten. Aber die waren meinem Vater entweder zu teuer oder die Größe hat nicht gepasst.
> Habe deshalb dann auch gleich eines bestellt. Und bevor es mein Vater bekommt, werde ich es erst einmal gewissenhaft auf Funktion prüfen müssen


Ja die Cannondales werden echt rausgeschmissen. Habe mir letzten Monat ein Jekyll für 1.3 gekauft. Kann nicht meckern. Für den verbauten Antrieb die Laufräder und die Bremsen habe ich 400 € bekommen und es nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut.


----------



## LordFestus (30. Juli 2014)

Da sind allgemein einige ganz schön heftig rabattierte Räder im Angebot. Das liegt aber wohl auch teilweise daran, dass die UVP meiner Meinung nach bei einigen Herstellern mittlerweile ein Witz sind. Habe Räder gesehen, die bei einem Preis von um die 2.000,- € Parts wie Alivio oder Acera verbaut hatten. 
Bei einigen Rädern ist es wirklich kein Wunder, dass man mit dem Preis so weit runter gehen muss, um sie los zu werden.


----------



## .irie. (31. Juli 2014)

die räder werden mist doch weit unter UVP verkauft, jedoch geht man dann wenn man das bike reduziert dazu über die prozentuale ersparnis basierend auf der UVP zu berechnen. 50% nachlass verkauft sich eben besser als bloß 14% nachlass- marketing 1mal1.
wenn ich mich nicht irre macht hibike das ja schon gleich so, also hinscchreiben 10% gepsart, auf uvp , was den selben preis ergibt wie bei jedem anderen bikeladen dem kunden aber suggeriert er würde schon "schlau" sprich reduziert kaufen.
ist übrigens ein deutsches ding, der deutsche michel kauft besonders gern wenn er reduziert ließt und somit das gefühl hat zu sparen


----------



## T_N_T (31. Juli 2014)

.irie. schrieb:


> ...
> ist übrigens ein deutsches ding, der deutsche michel kauft besonders gern wenn er reduziert ließt und somit das gefühl hat zu sparen



Volle Zustimmung, aber Letzteres ist absoluter Blödsinn. Da sind die Menschen nahezu alle gleich. Schon mal zB bei Direct Sports gewesen?


----------



## Derivator22 (31. Juli 2014)

Deutscher Michel? Noch nie in den Staaten gewesen?  da geht nichts ohne Coupons


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2014)

.irie. schrieb:


> die räder werden mist doch weit unter UVP verkauft, jedoch geht man dann wenn man das bike reduziert dazu über die prozentuale ersparnis basierend auf der UVP zu berechnen. 50% nachlass verkauft sich eben besser als bloß 14% nachlass- marketing 1mal1.
> wenn ich mich nicht irre macht hibike das ja schon gleich so, also hinscchreiben 10% gepsart, auf uvp , was den selben preis ergibt wie bei jedem anderen bikeladen dem kunden aber suggeriert er würde schon "schlau" sprich reduziert kaufen.
> ist übrigens ein deutsches ding, der deutsche michel kauft besonders gern wenn er reduziert ließt und somit das gefühl hat zu sparen


Wow da hat ja einer Ahnung. Cannondale hatte vor nicht allzulanger Zeit eine Preisbindung ähnlich der von Sepcialized. Wenn du ein Cannondale wirklich für bares Geld anstatt für Zubehör günstiger bekommen hast war das extremer Zufall. Ich kenne einige Händler die kommen dir beim UVP immernoch bis überhaupt nicht entgegen weil die Absatzzahlen zu gering sind.


----------



## grobi59 (1. August 2014)

Hey,

ich suche ein Gopro Hero 3+ Black Edition. Jemand einen link oä wo ich die unter 325€???
Danke


----------



## Derivator22 (1. August 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich suche ein Gopro Hero 3+ Black Edition. Jemand einen link oä wo ich die unter 325€???
> Danke



Faul?  http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-GoPro-HD...6161?pt=DE_Foto_Camcorder&hash=item43cab014f1


----------



## TheGoOn (1. August 2014)

Bei Epic.tv bekommst sie gerade glaub für 310€ mit Sign. up Gutschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (1. August 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> alles dabei fuer 4,99 jetzt dort....ich bekam es noch fuer 3,30
> wie gesagt, kam alles orgi in Shimano verpackt wie im BC link Bleed-Kit nur halt deutlich billiger


hast tatsächlich zu viel geschickt bekommen, du glücklicher 



fone schrieb:


> ich werde berichten.


leider war bei mir nur ne Packung "OIL FUNNEL und OIL STOPPER" in der Lieferung.

verzockt 

macht aber nix, immerhin hab ich einen verbeulten Fahrrad-Karton im Kofferraum. steht corractec drauf... 
bin schon gespannt was drin ist.


----------



## .irie. (1. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wow da hat ja einer Ahnung. Cannondale hatte vor nicht allzulanger Zeit eine Preisbindung ähnlich der von Sepcialized. Wenn du ein Cannondale wirklich für bares Geld anstatt für Zubehör günstiger bekommen hast war das extremer Zufall. Ich kenne einige Händler die kommen dir beim UVP immernoch bis überhaupt nicht entgegen weil die Absatzzahlen zu gering sind.


wenn man davon absieht dass ich zu keiner zeit von cannondale gesprochen hab, magst du recht haben
jetzt geh dich freuen großer


----------



## Spezialeis (1. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Faul?  http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-GoPro-HD...6161?pt=DE_Foto_Camcorder&hash=item43cab014f1


Er sucht eine Black Edition und du linkst eine Silver Edition.


----------



## bobons (1. August 2014)

fone schrieb:


> hast tatsächlich zu viel geschickt bekommen, du glücklicher
> 
> 
> leider war bei mir nur ne Packung "OIL FUNNEL und OIL STOPPER" in der Lieferung.
> ...



Zoll-Auktion?


----------



## grobi59 (1. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Faul?  http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEW-GoPro-HD...6161?pt=DE_Foto_Camcorder&hash=item43cab014f1


Genau, dein Link ist leider die Silver Edition und wenn ich faul wäre, dann hätte ich auch nicht den schon recht guten Preis von 325€ gefunden.


----------



## Derivator22 (1. August 2014)

Nein, ich meinst das Angebot! Faul?= zu guter Preis!
Das mit dem "Black" hätte ich überlesen, Sorry.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. August 2014)

fone schrieb:


> hast tatsächlich zu viel geschickt bekommen, du glücklicher
> leider war bei mir nur ne Packung "OIL FUNNEL und OIL STOPPER" in der Lieferung.


War bei mir auch so, geht jetzt für ein Bier an nen Kumpel weiter.


----------



## fone (1. August 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Zoll-Auktion?


ne, santa cruz komplettaufbau.


sp00n82 schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so, geht jetzt für ein Bier an nen Kumpel weiter.


ich brauch den trichter eh.


----------



## TheGoOn (2. August 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich suche ein Gopro Hero 3+ Black Edition. Jemand einen link oä wo ich die unter 325€???
> Danke




https://shop.epictv.com/povcamera/gopro-hero3-black-edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus-maximus (4. August 2014)

LordFestus schrieb:


> Da sind allgemein einige ganz schön heftig rabattierte Räder im Angebot. Das liegt aber wohl auch teilweise daran, dass die UVP meiner Meinung nach bei einigen Herstellern mittlerweile ein Witz sind. Habe Räder gesehen, die bei einem Preis von um die 2.000,- € Parts wie Alivio oder Acera verbaut hatten.
> Bei einigen Rädern ist es wirklich kein Wunder, dass man mit dem Preis so weit runter gehen muss, um sie los zu werden.


Hat doch auch meist einen Haken,die meisten Räder hatten nen XL Rahmen. Da muss das Lager geräumt werden zur neuen Saison. In gängigen Grössen wie M und L bekommt man bei den meisten wenig bis keinen Nachlass.


----------



## forever (4. August 2014)

*Wieder mal was Neues aus dem Asianudelsnackregal*, heute: *Carbon Spacer*, kann man immer gebrauchen, zumal *zum Knallerpreis:
Ein Echtcarbon Spacer Set in den Längen 5, 10, 15 & 20mm komplett, für 1.09 EUR* - Versandkosten: 1.99 EUR aus HongKong. Ich habe für diesen Spacerturm vor Wochen leider noch viel mehr bezahlt. 
_*
Mit dem Anbieter habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen, die Lieferzeit beträgt ca. 2 Wochen.*_

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301265459467







Dazu noch ein kleines Update: eine *Carbon Sattelstütze mit Alukopf, Patentklemmung im 2-Schrauben Design, in der Version 350mm Länge, jeweils in 27.2, 30.8 & 31.6mm Durchmesser - 21.99 EUR!*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Voll-Car...radteile_Komponenten&var=&hash=item8bc238abcd







Meine *27.2/350mm* Sattelstütze ist angegeben mit genau 213gr - kam HEUTE morgen
via DHL, sie *wiegt exakt 199gr*. digital gewogen, und ist somit "fette" 14gr. leichter als
beschrieben, das Ganze für schlappe 21.99 EUR - egal welcher Durchmesser, Versand:
99 Cent kommen dazu!  Preis/Leistung: Top! *Sieht edel aus im 3k Echt Carbon Design (kein Alu-Fake!) 
und für 22.99 EUR keine 200gr - also mehr geht echt nicht, Leute! Thumbs Up!*



*Du hast mal wieder keine Kohle, Platten & keine Pumpe unterwegs?*

Hier ist eine AV/SV Luftpumpe, *1.60 EUR*, mit Versand: 2.59 EUR aus dem AsiaNudelLand. 






Der eBay Link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161277568397?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Ride On!


----------



## .floe. (4. August 2014)

Kannst du vom Kopf der Sattelstütze mal ein Detailbild posten? Hast du die Stütze schon montiert? Ist sie maßhaltig? Funktioniert die Sattelklemmung?


----------



## forever (4. August 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Kannst du vom Kopf der Sattelstütze mal ein Detailbild posten? Hast du die Stütze schon montiert? Ist sie maßhaltig? Funktioniert die Sattelklemmung?


Ich habe sie noch nicht montiert, kann dir ein Foto nachher posten, bin gerade am Schrauben & Essen.  Die Klemmung ist wesentlich besser als z.B. eine Bontrager RXL Carbon, denn da macht die 1-Schrauben Klemmung mit der seitlichen "Schraubstock"
Klemmung Carbon Rails von Vollcarbon Sätteln kaputt.


----------



## Derivator22 (4. August 2014)

@forever: die Pumpe ist Müll, die habe ich auch, allerdings markengelabelt.
Wenn man SV Ventile hat und den Hebel umlegt, drückt sich die Stahl/Eisenachse raus und sprengt ihre Fassung. Bekam immer wieder Ersatz, da das jeweils nach dem ersten mal benutzen geschah. Habe 3 Stück rumfliegen und habe es aufgegeben.

https://www.boc24.de/shop/zubehoer/...word=Google/[productextension][[17707181174]]


----------



## markus-maximus (4. August 2014)

Die Sattelstütze hätte ich mal gerne in nem Testlabor. Ich bin ja grundsätzlich nicht gegen Made in China, habe schon ne Mopedverkleidung dort vor Jahren bestellt für nen Spottpreis und die war wirklich gut. Aber Carbon ist ein heikles Thema..und auf zylindrische Formen im Po bin ich nicht zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

Testlabor: dein Keller
Testmethode: Fantasie, Schraubstock und rohe Gewalt.
Kosten: 2 Sattelstützen statt einer.
Ergebnis: egal, da jede Stütze anders sein kann. Und wenn du 2 bestellt hast und die gute zerdengelst und die fehlerhafte fährst, kann es sein, das du schnell Fasern im Poppes stecken hast ...

ABER: betrachtet man die ganze Wertschöpfungskette in der Bike-Industrie und nimmt an, dass die Stütze von einer Firma produziert wird (After-Hour), die auch für namhafte Hersteller arbeitet, dann ist sie a) verhältnismäßig teuer, dafür b) aber verhältnismäßig vertrauenswürdig. Hm...


----------



## markus-maximus (5. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Testlabor: dein Keller
> Testmethode: Fantasie, Schraubstock und rohe Gewalt.
> Kosten: 2 Sattelstützen statt einer.
> Ergebnis: egal, da jede Stütze anders sein kann. Und wenn du 2 bestellt hast und die gute zerdengelst und die fehlerhafte fährst, kann es sein, das du schnell Fasern im Poppes stecken hast ...
> ...



Hatte es in einem anderen Topic schon geschrieben. Es geht weniger um Vertrauen denn mehr um Regress...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. August 2014)

Stimmt, datt kannste wahrscheinlich abhaken.


----------



## forever (6. August 2014)

Ihr müsst die Stütze ja nicht fahren, sobald ich eine 31.6-27.2 Shim habe, mache ich mal den Testfahrer.


----------



## forever (6. August 2014)

*Es geht noch leichter, Neues aus dem Nudelregal:*

*27.2/350mm 3K Carbon Sattelstütze, Alu Plate & Yokes - 160gr leicht !* (+/- 10gr) d.h. wenn man Pech hat, wiegt die Post 170gr, mit Glück sogar nur 150gr.  Gibt's natürlich auch in anderen Geschmacksrichtungen der Sorte Bihuhn, Pute & Co, auch in matt lackiert.
*
Der Preis: schlappe 19.99 EUR, plus 3.20 EUR Versand !*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2014-Sattels..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item258e7fb59b


----------



## markus-maximus (6. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Ihr müsst die Stütze ja nicht fahren, sobald ich eine 31.6-27.2 Shim habe, mache ich mal den Testfahrer.



Da hat kein Arsch was dagegen  

Bestell noch gleich ein paar zeitgemäße Hörnchen mit. Deine eignen sich hauptsächlich zum Tüten nach dem Einkaufen dran hängen


----------



## forever (6. August 2014)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Bestell noch gleich ein paar zeitgemäße Hörnchen mit. Deine eignen sich hauptsächlich zum Tüten nach dem Einkaufen dran hängen


Hörnchen mag ich nur in Form von Laugen Crossaints.  Die Dinger fahre ich nicht am Rad...und allg. auch schon ewig nicht mehr..


----------



## markus-maximus (6. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Hörnchen mag ich nur in Form von Laugen Crossaints.  Die Dinger fahre ich nicht am Rad...und allg. auch schon ewig nicht mehr..



Ein wenig nostalgisch war das Bike in deiner Galerie schon, aber darüber wollte ich nicht urteilen, ist nicht jeder auf Rosen gebettet. Dann mach mal aktuelle rein.

Die Ergon Griff-Hörnchen Kombi GS3 ist sehr angenehm und bietet eine Unzahl an Positionen..mit den klassischen Hörnchen haben die nichts gemein. Habe sie aber der Gewichtsoptimierung geopfert.


----------



## forever (6. August 2014)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Ein wenig nostalgisch war das Bike in deiner Galerie schon, aber darüber wollte ich nicht urteilen, ist nicht jeder auf Rosen gebettet. Dann mach mal aktuelle rein.
> 
> Die Ergon Griff-Hörnchen Kombi GS3 ist sehr angenehm und bietet eine Unzahl an Positionen..mit den klassischen Hörnchen haben die nichts gemein. Habe sie aber der Gewichtsoptimierung geopfert.


"Nostalgisch" ist ein 2010er Trek 6000 nicht wirklich...auch noch kein Youngtimer, mein ältestes Bike ist ein 93er Team Marin, das kam auf >5k DM mit allen Upgrades, sogar ohne damalige MAG21 RockShox. Aber wie schon bei Klamotten & Music: Was interessiert mich, was in ist, oder "trend" ich mache was ich will...bin kein Lemming.  Inzwischen ist bei dem Trek auch nur der Rahmen noch original, Bikes egal ob 800 oder 8000 EUR - irgendetwas geht immer, und ist out-of-the-box Schrott....ist einfach so. Ich mag nichts & fahre nichts von der Stange.  Ich bin jahrelang die Ritchey WCS Hörnchen in der kurzen Version gefahren...aber hier im Flachland, Stichwort: Pott...braucht man die nicht wirklich, spart auch wieder paar Gramm ohne.  Ich muss auch nicht immer "the latest shit" fahren, dafür gebe ich nicht jedes Jahr Geld aus für neue Teile, Komponenten, ich fahre auch kein "Jahresbike" wie manche - also jedes Jahr ein Neues. Im Idealfall habe ich meine 26er die nächsten Dekaden, wobei hin & wieder mal etwas gegen bessere Parts getauscht wird. 

Ist das Gleiche wie mit DSLR oder DSLM Cameras - Du machst auch keine besseren Fotos mit besserer Technik, das Bild machst Du, nicht die Kamera...wenn Du nicht fotografieren kannst, sind die Fotos auch mit einer D4 genauso scheisse wie mittels Handycam...

Mein aktuellstes Bike ist ein Carbon Elite Trek von 2013 - aber das ist dir sicherlich auch zu "nostalgisch".  Hat aber immerhin schon eine (von mir gehasste) 10fach Schaltung, d.h. 3x10...ich komme mit 3x9 super zurecht, fahre kein AM, Freeride, Downhill oder sonstiges....von daher ist mir alles andere schaltungstechnisch soetwas von Jacke wie Hose...


----------



## Derivator22 (6. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Ihr müsst die Stütze ja nicht fahren, sobald ich eine 31.6-27.2 Shim habe, mache ich mal den Testfahrer.



Bis auf die Pumpe, die echt shittig ist, _glaube_ ich nicht, dass die Teile unbedingt qualitativ minderwertiger sind, als wenn man sie von Specialized geliefert bekommt, Ritchey drauf steht oder das Produkt sonstwie markengelabelt ist.
Carbonstützen/-lenker herzustellen ist alles andere als kompliziert. Die Marge wird weitaus geringer sein, dafür sind aber auch weniger Zwischenwege angefallen; da es sich mEn hierbei um Direktvertrieb handelt.
Generell profitiert das "Thema" Carbon einfach von dem Hype, den es erfährt. Deswegen auch die horrenden Preise.

Ich habe durch dich @forever diesen "Trecking-Bügel" Händler gefunden und bei ihm die "ungelabelten" Elite Custom Race Flaschenhalter bestellt für 2,99€ inkl. Versand (dann noch Taschen, Lampenhalter usw. ) und man kann wirklich absolut keinen Unterschied feststellen!
Ich glaube, wer heute noch stupide "Made in Taiwan/ China usw." schlechte Qualität unterstellt, plappert einfach die Angstmache der westl. Produktionsunternehmen nach. Ob Colnago, Giant, Trek, SRAM, Specialized usw... stammen doch alle vom selben Fließband.
Wichtig ist das Know-How, der Maschinenpark und eine gescheite Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (6. August 2014)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Die Ergon Griff-Hörnchen Kombi GS3 ist sehr angenehm und bietet eine Unzahl an Positionen..mit den klassischen Hörnchen haben die nichts gemein. Habe sie aber der Gewichtsoptimierung geopfert.


Diese Ergon Dinger gibts seit den 90ern, ich hab das Zeugs immer gehaßt, nie selbst am Bike gehabt - war mir immer zu schwer,
und "ergo-nomisch" fand ich die Teile auch nicht - bin lieber normale, leichte Griffe oder Schraubgriffe immer gefahren. Ist halt wie immer im Leben - Wer's braucht...


----------



## forever (6. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pumpe, die echt shittig ist, _glaube_ ich nicht, dass die Teile unbedingt qualitativ minderwertiger sind, als wenn man sie von Specialized geliefert bekommt, Ritchey drauf steht oder das Produkt sonstwie markengelabelt ist.
> Carbonstützen/-lenker herzustellen ist alles andere als kompliziert. Die Marge wird weitaus geringer sein, dafür sind aber auch weniger Zwischenwege angefallen; da es sich mEn hierbei um Direktvertrieb handelt.
> Generell profitiert das "Thema" Carbon einfach von dem Hype, den es erfährt. Deswegen auch die horrenden Preise.
> 
> ...


Meine Rede! Alright, die Pumpe war der Griff ins Klo - konnte ich nicht wissen, aber die ungelabelten Elite Flaschenhalter sowie ungelabelte, baugleiche wie Bontrager fahre ich ebenso, merke keinerlei Unterschiede zum "Original", wenn man die Kohle nicht so pralle hat, ist man froh um preiswerte Alternativen - und das Billigzeugs ist keineswegs immer Shit.  Den auch die Markenprodukte, -Hersteller fertigen anno 2014 genauso im AsiaNudelLand...  Mein bisher bester Sattel aus Vollcarbon, den ich bisher gefahren bin, kostet leider in der Bucht 60 Tacken, davon habe ich 2 Stück...das Modell ist leider auch nicht via ebay oder aliexpress billiger zu finden, aber fährt sich besser als alles andere was ich hatte, von daher...sind die 60 euro für 100gr. Vollcarbonsattel okay.

Die Parts aus Asialand sind wg. Direktvertrieb so günstig, und aufgrund riesiger Stückzahlen. Trek hat z.B. das 26er Trek 3500 Disc im Programm - diese NoName "HL-280" mech. Discbrakes daran kosten ca. 4.xx $ bei Abnahme von 500 Stück, und jetzt kannst Du raten was Trek dafür zahlt wenn sie zig 1000de ordern...sicherlich wenige Cent pro Bremsenpaar, so ist es mit allem anderen auch.


----------



## forever (6. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wer heute noch stupide "Made in Taiwan/ China usw." schlechte Qualität unterstellt, plappert einfach die Angstmache der westl. Produktionsunternehmen nach. Ob Colnago, Giant, Trek, SRAM, Specialized usw... stammen doch alle vom selben Fließband.
> Wichtig ist das Know-How, der Maschinenpark und eine gescheite Qualitätssicherung.


Genau-so schaut's nämlich anno 2014 aus!  Naja, einige HighEnd Rahmen der genannten Schmieden werden noch vor Ort produziert, der Rest in Asialand, hauptsächlich Taiwan.

Zum Beispiel sind meine Trek 8500er Rahmen hatten seinerzeit einer OVP von 699 EUR (Aluminium "ZR9000"), sind auch made in Taiwan - die Schweißnähte sind einwandfrei, auch wenn ältere Jahrgänge des gleichen Typs noch "handmade in USA" waren...vor langer Zeit.


----------



## Derivator22 (6. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> "handmade in USA"



Das Qualitätssiegel schlechthin...  Kannst ja mal die Jungs von STIHL fragen, die nach US und A geschickt wurden, um dort Produktionsstätten aufzubauen und Arbeiter anzulernen. Denen bleibt ein zweites Mal das Herz stehen und sie bekommen Verzweiflungstränen in die Augen  O-Ton: "MicroInch?! WTF u r talkin' 'bout?" Böse Zungen behaupten auch, dass die es anfangs fertig gebracht haben, dass jedes Produkt einer Produktlinie als Unikat vom Band lief... 

Bei dem Händler (nochmals ein großes Dankeschön an dich @forever seitens meines Portmonnaies  ) sieht man auch, dass er Cree LED's verbaut, die Marken auf Trikots und Bikewear auspixelt und generell viele Produkte doch massive Ähnlichkeit mit markengelabelten Produkten aufweisen 
Da gab es mal einen wirklich sehr interessanten Thread hier oder im Schwesterforum, wo man in besagter Fabrik auf den Fotos SRAM, Colnago, Bontrager, Giant usw. Kartons sehen konnte


----------



## forever (6. August 2014)

Jep, stimmt. Hab mir gerade auch noch einen "Elite" Flaschenhalter gegönnt.  Mit 14-21 Tagen Lieferzeit habe ich kein Problem.
Also in den 80er, 90er Jahren war "Made in USA" echt ein Qualitätssiegel.  Naja, nicht alles....bei manchen Garagenbastlern in der 1. Leichtbauwelle Anfang der 90er ist ne Menge gebrochen...das wurde mitnichten mittels Computer(FEM)Analysen hergestellt...

Hint: ein bestimmter Carbon Sattel (100gr) wird 100fach als Time, Colnago, Bontrager, etc. Sattel angeboten...  Richtig, er verbaut CREE LEDs, sind ja auch nichts Besonderes mehr.

Tip 2: Es gibt von "The Northwave, kurz NW" so ein Skull Trikot, ich habe das Original, kostete 2013 mich allerdings 59 EUR - habe mir mal das "Fake" für 14 EUR dort bestellt, dann kann ich ja 1:1 vergleichen, wenn es da ist & berichten wie's mit der Qualität bestimmt ist. 

Freut mich das Du den Tipp gut fandest.


----------



## Derivator22 (6. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Richtig, er verbaut CREE LEDs, sind ja auch nichts Besonderes mehr.



Das stimmt! Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass derjenige auch hätte totalen Schrott einbauen können und sagen wollen, dass auch hochpreisige Produkte Cree verbaut haben.



forever schrieb:


> Freut mich das Du den Tipp gut fandest.



Auf jeden Fall! Super fand ich die Oberrohrtasche für 3,98€ (Satteltasche passt nicht, da Variostütze; Unterrohrtasche passt nicht wegen Flaschenhalter und Dämpfer) und die Lampenhalter für 1,99€, die für meine beiden Cree Lampen vom Aldi passen. Eine auf Fernlicht gestellt, eine auf großen Lichtkegel und Nightrides werden kostengünstig zum Spaß 
14-30 Tage Lieferzeit für nicht-lebensnotwendige Spaßutensilien sind absolut vertretbar bei dem Preis. Iwo muss man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen 

Das mit Made in U.S.A. war nur eine Erinnerung verknüpft mit meinen Erinnerungen/ Erfahrungen aus dem KfZ Bereich, wo ich die Amis als ziemliche Knorzer betrachte  Das sollte nicht pauschalisierend sein  Ich habe auch noch alte Easton Rahmen Made in US und die sind allesamt top.


----------



## forever (6. August 2014)

ich habe einen Kellys (kennt in DE kaum einer - wobei auch BikePartsBS früher die Räder hier vor Ort hatte) HT 26" Rahmen aus Easton
Rohren, sehr gut verarbeitet, tolle Schweißnähte...aber für die Nörgler eben "nur" Kellys, ist aber sch...egal was draufsteht, der Rohrsatz ist gut. 

Btw, ich hatte einen NoName Carbon Flatbar selbst dort bestellt - leider war falsch gelabert, die Ware..d.h. ich bekam eine CREE LED Taschenlampe, hatte das gleich online bemängelt, er zeigte sich kulant, die Lampe kann ich behalten, und ich bekomme meinen Carbon Flatbar dennoch zugeschickt - kann ja mal passieren...bei den unzähligen Waren die so ein Asialand Händler täglich verschickt via Chinapost. 

PS: Was auch toll ist: 2x Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz, kann ich gebrauchen, weil geht auch mal kaputt mit den Jahren...im Doppelpack incl. Versand für 1.49 EUR! Und zum Glück ohne irgendeinen !"=$/)")!()&)%) Labelaufdruck - ich fahre doch keine Werbung für irgendwelche Pfosten spazieren.


----------



## markus-maximus (6. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Diese Ergon Dinger gibts seit den 90ern, ich hab das Zeugs immer gehaßt, nie selbst am Bike gehabt - war mir immer zu schwer,
> und "ergo-nomisch" fand ich die Teile auch nicht - bin lieber normale, leichte Griffe oder Schraubgriffe immer gefahren. Ist halt wie immer im Leben - Wer's braucht...



Wenn man 1-3h am Stück bergauf fährt bietet es einfach mehr Griffpositionen..fand sie immer sehr angenehm..habe aber jetzt die sqlab 701 drauf..


----------



## forever (6. August 2014)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Wenn man 1-3h am Stück bergauf fährt bietet es einfach mehr Griffpositionen..fand sie immer sehr angenehm..habe aber jetzt die sqlab 701 drauf..


glaub ich dir..solange bin ich nie am Stück Uphill gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (7. August 2014)

kann man bei dem Händler bei mehreren Bestellungen doppelte Versandkosten sparen? Oder wäre das Zolltechnisch doof?


----------



## Derivator22 (7. August 2014)

Die Versandkosten kann man nicht sparen. Das brauch man auch nicht, bei den Preisen. Des Weiteren wäre das zolltechnisch nachteilig (aber auch, wenn bei  Zoll gleichzeitig mehrere an dich adressierte Waren liegen).


----------



## forever (7. August 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> kann man bei dem Händler bei mehreren Bestellungen doppelte Versandkosten sparen? Oder wäre das Zolltechnisch doof?


Ich weiß es nicht, Du kannst ihn ja fragen - auf englisch...die Meisten Teile waren generell immer mit gratis Versand dort - von daher,
hatte sich das Problem erübrigt bei mir. Die Bikeparts dort sind dermaßen günstig - das es mich nicht im Geringsten stört 2-4 Wochen auf die Teile zu warten.


----------



## markus-maximus (8. August 2014)

@forever 

hast du schon die trikots bekommen? die qualität würde mich interessieren...

hat jemand renn mtb schuhe im angebot gesehen ausser hibike? 3xx€ sind echt ein wort...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

@forever: Geiler Schei55, den du da ausgräbst. 

Bestellst du immer vom gleichen Händler oder hast du da "Szene"-Kenntnisse?

Wie man für 50 Euro an Carbonkurbeln kommt, weißt du nicht zufällig?


----------



## forever (8. August 2014)

Hi Mr."Fuck This Shit"  Joke aside - nicht immer der Gleiche Händler, ich schaue halt wo ich das Zeugs immer am Billigsten bekomme - und spiele oft Tester...bisher keine Knochenbrüche & K-Haus Zwangspausen, zum Glück.  Hehe, so eine Kurbel hätte ich auch gerne,
eine THM Clavicula für 50 Bucks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (8. August 2014)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> @forever
> 
> hast du schon die trikots bekommen? die qualität würde mich interessieren...
> 
> hat jemand renn mtb schuhe im angebot gesehen ausser hibike? 3xx€ sind echt ein wort...


Nein, ich habs ja erst letzte Woche geordert....vom Paintjob kann ich allerdings sagen - das Northwave Skull Design ist ganz klar optisch
eine minimale Idee besser, als die Fotos von dem NoName Teil, das fällt aber nur auf wenn man beide Trikots (zumindest die Fotos)
1:1 nebeneinander legt...on Screen. Mir aber egal - ich fand die 59 Bucks für das NW Teil echt überteuert.

*Heute wieder Aktionswochen bei AsiaNudelSnackmyBitchUp, dem Asiaten deines Vertrauens:*







Es gibt wiedermal ein "*Ultraleichtflugzeug*" im Programm!  (Ich sollte mal testen wie gut die Sättel fliegen - und wenn nicht verlange
ich dann einen Refund, so von wegen Flugzeug!  )

Ein _*95gr. Vollcarbon Sattel*_, hier im 3k Glossy Design - _*derzeit für 20.89 EUR zu haben,*_ dazu kommen 7.99 EUR Versand.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ultraleichtf..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item43caaebea8

Ich habe mir mal so ein Ding geordert - kann dann in ca. 3-4 Wochen berichten wie es sich fährt. 

*Allerdings: es sind leider nur noch aktuell 4 (!!!) vorhanden - also schnell sein, Guys!
Bei anderen Händlern kostet der Versand mehr, ca. 10-11 EUR....*


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Hi Mr."Fuck This Shit"  Joke aside - nicht immer der Gleiche Händler, ich schaue halt wo ich das Zeugs immer am Billigsten bekomme - und spiele oft Tester...bisher keine Knochenbrüche & K-Haus Zwangspausen, zum Glück.  Hehe, so eine Kurbel hätte ich auch gerne,
> eine THM Clavicula für 50 Bucks!



Jaaa, ne Clavicula wird es sicher nicht sein. Aber die wird ja auch hier produziert. 

Wenn so ne SRAM Carbon im Aftermarket 250 Euro kosten, dann wären 50 (60, 70) Euro nicht ungewöhnlich. Die Stütze z.B. liegt ja auch bei 15 Prozent der Markenkonkurrenz.

Jedenfalls sehr interessant, deine Tests!


----------



## forever (8. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wenn so ne SRAM Carbon im Aftermarket 250 Euro kosten, dann wären 50 (60, 70) Euro nicht ungewöhnlich. Die Stütze z.B. liegt ja auch bei 15 Prozent der Markenkonkurrenz.
> 
> Jedenfalls sehr interessant, deine Tests!



Das stimmt, aber diese wird wohl nicht für den Preis zu finden sein...allerdings gingen einige FSA Team Issue Carbon Pro 9fach Kurbeln
2011-12 als Restposten im Netz für um die 100-120 EUR neu weg...und ich hatte keine gekauft. :-(


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

Das blöde ist, ich kann nicht irgendeine nehmen. Die Kurbel soll nämlich ans Rad meiner Süßen, und da darf die max. 170 lang sein und muss 9-fach können. Und ich brauche auch noch 2 davon. So leicht wie möglich. Schwer zu finden.

Was könnte ich kotzen, dass ich die tune bei ebay für 120 Euro nicht genommen hab. Mit Innenlager.

FSA hab ich auch auf dem Schirm, da gibt es bei CRC immer mal wieder Knaller-Angebote.


----------



## forever (8. August 2014)

So schaut's aus....ich kann eigentlich auch nur 170mm Kurbelarmlänge fahren, bin 172cm "klein"...175mm ist mir etwas zu lang..und es
muss bei mir auch immer eine 9-fach Kurbel sein, mit Ausnahme am Carbon Trek HT, da kommt hier eine nagelneue 10-fach taugliche
Race Face Turbine 2013/4 in schwarz dran, die gefällt mir optisch nach der Cannondale Hollowgram SL Kurbel am Besten, und ist im Vergleich zu dem Ding relativ bezahlbar, habe ich zum Glück schon auf Halde. Eine Deore Kurbel habe ich nur an der Stadtschlampe.  Ja shit, eine Tune für das Geld ist geschenkt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2014)

RCZ im Auge behalten.
Da hab ich letzten Winder eine RaceFace Sixc Carbon komplett mit 22/36/Bash für 220,-€ gekauft.
Die kurzen Kurbeln waren nachher noch günstiger.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> ...Ja shit, eine Tune für das Geld ist geschenkt.



Und erst mal eine finden in 170 ...



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> RCZ im Auge behalten.
> Da hab ich letzten Winder eine RaceFace Sixc Carbon komplett mit 22/36/Bash für 220,-€ gekauft.
> Die kurzen Kurbeln waren nachher noch günstiger.



Ja, die hab ich aufm Schirm. Mir juckt es in den Fingern, die DT-Gabel für 160 Öcken zu kaufen. Aber ich brauche sie beim allerbesten Willen nicht. Für die Sixc ist das natürlich ein geiler Preis, aber wenn man mal 2 rechnet, dann knallt mir das Budget durch ...


----------



## forever (8. August 2014)

hehe...so isses....


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2014)

der Winter kommt bestimmt.
und dann wärmen wir uns die oberschenkel wieder mit dem klapprechner....


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

Wie wahr, wie wahr. Und bis dahin muss die Maus mit der 175er fahren, wahrscheinlich. Aber das wird auch erst bei langen Touren ein Problem, die sind aktuell nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (8. August 2014)

Also ich bin auch 171 und bin von 170er auf 175er gewechselt. Bereue es nicht und finde es sogar angenehmer....


----------



## forever (8. August 2014)

jazznova schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch 171 und bin von 170er auf 175er gewechselt. Bereue es nicht und finde es sogar angenehmer....


Und mit 171cm fährst Du 29er? Ich finde, das lohnt sich erst ab 178cm aufwärts, weil wenn man relativ klein ist, sieht das total bescheuert aus, zwischen zwei großen Laufrädern zu sitzen statt auf dem Bike...aber Geschmackssache.  Deswegen fahre ich mit 172cm nur
26er.


----------



## Dakeyras (9. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Und mit 171cm fährst Du 29er? Ich finde, das lohnt sich erst ab 178cm aufwärts, weil wenn man relativ klein ist, sieht das total bescheuert aus, zwischen zwei großen Laufrädern zu sitzen statt auf dem Bike...aber Geschmackssache.  Deswegen fahre ich mit 172cm nur
> 26er.



achso ist das. war mir neu, dass es hauptsächlich darum geht, wie man auf dem Bike aussieht. und ich idiot dachte, dass es darauf ankommt, dass man sich auf dem bike wohlfühlt und mit der Geo gut zurechtkommt....

bin auch kein riesen-fan von 29ern, aber es gibt sicher auch geometrien mit denen kleinere leute gut zurechtkommen. alles geschmackssache
aktuelle geometrien gehen ja eh mehr in die Richtung, dass man mehr "im Bike" als auf dem Bike sitzt....


----------



## jazznova (9. August 2014)

Und deswegen fahr ich ein Specialized  da sitzt man perfekt im Rad! 
Bei Canyon zb sitzt man auf dem Rad... Das ging garnicht nach einer Probefahrt.


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. August 2014)

@jazznova 
nur aus Interesse: welches Modell Specialized vs. Canyon meinst Du hier konkret?

Gruß Jan


----------



## jazznova (9. August 2014)

Canyon CF Hardtail vs Stumpjumper HT Elite


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> achso ist das. war mir neu, dass es hauptsächlich darum geht, wie man auf dem Bike aussieht. und ich idiot dachte, dass es darauf ankommt, dass man sich auf dem bike wohlfühlt und mit der Geo gut zurechtkommt....
> ....



Klar, Fahrverhalten und so geht vor. Aber wenn ich zwei Bikes hab, die gleich gut fahren, aber auf dem einen siehts einfach nix aus, dann greift der Normalo zu dem, auf dem es besser aussieht.


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. August 2014)

...schon mal jemand einen Videorekorder, ein Auto oder ein Fahrrad oder oder oder gekauft, nur weil es so sehr gute technische Daten hat, ohne das Objekt vorher mindestens auf einem Foto gesehen zu haben? ...alte Studie sagte einmal aus: Wir sehen uns das Objekt (mindestens auf einem Foto) an, und nachdem es uns optisch "also gefühlsmäßig" gefällt, finden wir erst dann anhand der technischen Daten die "sachlichen" Kaufargumente...

In kurzen Worten: Ich glaube, niemand kauft ein Rad, weil es sich gut drauf sitzt, gut fährt, aber einem optisch ganz und gar nicht zusagt...

Gruß Jan


----------



## forever (9. August 2014)

jazznova schrieb:


> Und deswegen fahr ich ein Specialized  da sitzt man perfekt im Rad!
> Bei Canyon zb sitzt man auf dem Rad... Das ging garnicht nach einer Probefahrt.


Der Spruch ist genauso intelligent wie "Nachts ist's kälter als draußen". Klar ist, jedes Rad passt nicht zu jeder Person, aber allg. sagen Canyon wäre nichts, und Specci der Hit..so isses auch nicht. Bin etliche Marken seit den späten 80ern gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (9. August 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> achso ist das. war mir neu, dass es hauptsächlich darum geht, wie man auf dem Bike aussieht. und ich idiot dachte, dass es darauf ankommt, dass man sich auf dem bike wohlfühlt und mit der Geo gut zurechtkommt....
> 
> bin auch kein riesen-fan von 29ern, aber es gibt sicher auch geometrien mit denen kleinere leute gut zurechtkommen. alles geschmackssache
> aktuelle geometrien gehen ja eh mehr in die Richtung, dass man mehr "im Bike" als auf dem Bike sitzt....


Du hast schon prinzipiell Recht - aber 29er für Leute bis 172cm sind optisch echt "scheisse" kann ich nicht anders nennen, und ja...ich hatte auch schonmal 29er Böcke Test-weise gefahren, ist nicht mein Ding, dann nehm ich ein Trekkingbike.  Was mich am Meisten nervt: Mehrgewicht, weniger stabile Laufräder, höhrere Preise. Bei 29ern sind 9kg "HighEnd", bei einem 26er fast schon normal...in Sachen Gewicht beim HT.


----------



## forever (9. August 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> In kurzen Worten: Ich glaube, niemand kauft ein Rad, weil es sich gut drauf sitzt, gut fährt, aber einem optisch ganz und gar nicht zusagt...
> 
> Gruß Jan



Klar, nicht jeder fährt ein pinkes Porno Bike mit grünen Blümchen drauf...würde ich mir auch nicht antun.  Allerdings - ich mag diese
optischen Blender nicht, dazu gehört -vorallem- Cube, und ist auch einer der Hauptgründe - wieso ich hier jeden Deppen mit einem Cube
herum gurken sehe...einfach nur öde & langweilig zugleich...Ghost gibt's ab & an auch, sogar selten mal ein Cannondale...aber z.B. ein Marin habe ich hier in meinem Stadtteil noch nie fahren sehen, nur ein uraltes Bear Valley 93er am Bikeständer...in leider sehr mißratenen
Zustand..das zählt nicht...den Besitzer könnte ich allerdings treten für diesen Schlamperzustand.


----------



## Living (9. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Klar, nicht jeder fährt ein pinkes Porno Bike mit grünen Blümchen drauf...würde ich mir auch nicht antun.  Allerdings - ich mag diese
> optischen Blender nicht, dazu gehört -vorallem- Cube, und ist auch einer der Hauptgründe - wieso ich hier jeden Deppen mit einem Cube
> herum gurken sehe...einfach nur öde & langweilig zugleich...Ghost gibt's ab & an auch, sogar selten mal ein Cannondale...aber z.B. ein Marin habe ich hier in meinem Stadtteil noch nie fahren sehen, nur ein uraltes Bear Valley 93er am Bikeständer...in leider sehr mißratenen
> Zustand..das zählt nicht...den Besitzer könnte ich allerdings treten für diesen Schlamperzustand.



Schöne Grüße von einem Cube Stereo Fahrer du Looser! 

Schade das so Deppen wie du nicht so tolerant sind und nur denken Ihr Geschmack ist der beste... Armseliger Junge ....


----------



## Jierdan (9. August 2014)

Betroffene Hunde bellen  Aber seit wann wird denn so massiv auf Cube rumgehackt, dachte bisher immer, YT sei der Todfeind der 8000€-Biker 
Aber das ist halt der Unterschied. Wenn Santa Cruz ein quietschiges Nomad auf den Markt wirft bzw. Fox und MZ mit shiny Standrohren angefunkelt kommen ist das individuell und stylish, wenn Radon oder Cube daher kommen isses pubertär. Jo mei, verstehe wer wolle. Gehts radfahrn, Buam...


----------



## forever (9. August 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße von einem Cube Stereo Fahrer du Looser!
> 
> Schade das so Deppen wie du nicht so tolerant sind und nur denken Ihr Geschmack ist der beste... Armseliger Junge ....


Du bist echt ein Typ, andere gleich hier zu beleidigen - deswegen das Gleiche für dich, Du Vollhorst. Und zum Thema Junge: Du bist
bestimmt noch nicht mal 30, so wie Du herum spackst...Cube fährt hier eben jeder Trottel - wenn Du dich deswegen angepisst fühlst, ist das nicht mein Bier. Aber gut zu wissen, ein Depp mehr mit dem ich niemals Deals machen werde im Bikemarkt, Du Poser!  Cube Stereo Fahrer: aggro, fahren wie Vollhorst im Straßenverkehr, nicht im Gelände, aber posen dann vor der Eisdiele mit ihrem Stereo - herzlichen Glückwunsch - Du erfüllst voll das Klischee!


----------



## jazznova (9. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist genauso intelligent wie "Nachts ist's kälter als draußen". Klar ist, jedes Rad passt nicht zu jeder Person, aber allg. sagen Canyon wäre nichts, und Specci der Hit..so isses auch nicht. Bin etliche Marken seit den späten 80ern gefahren.


Hab ich geschrieben das es generell nicht geht?  Ich hab geschrieben das ich besser darauf gesessen hab und das ganze im Rad... Mag sein das es bei anderen anders ist, das war lediglich meine persönliche Meinung, genauso wie Du der Meinung bist, dass 29 er nur ab 178cm fahrbar ist und mit dieser Aussage hast du es allgemein gemeint und nicht wie ich persönlich. 
Aber die nächsten Antworten zeigen ja wie du gestrickt bist.... In diesem Sinn viel Erfolg mit deinem China Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

So, und nu ist gut, jetzt geht jeder mal ne Runde spielen und wir gucken danach neue Sachen aus China-Land...


----------



## Derivator22 (9. August 2014)

Du bist dran Schuld, mit deiner Frage nach einer günstigen Kurbel


----------



## jazznova (9. August 2014)




----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

Wahas? Wie kommt man denn von Kurbel auf 29er und so 

Na, ist ja auch wurscht ...


----------



## forever (9. August 2014)

jazznova schrieb:


> Hab ich geschrieben das es generell nicht geht?  Ich hab geschrieben das ich besser darauf gesessen hab und das ganze im Rad... Mag sein das es bei anderen anders ist, das war lediglich meine persönliche Meinung, genauso wie Du der Meinung bist, dass 29 er nur ab 178cm fahrbar ist und mit dieser Aussage hast du es allgemein gemeint und nicht wie ich persönlich.
> Aber die nächsten Antworten zeigen ja wie du gestrickt bist.... In diesem Sinn viel Erfolg mit deinem China Carbon


Es war kein Angriff - also keep cool!  Es gibt derzeit schon genug Krieg in der Welt, das brauchen wir nicht noch virtuell im Forum. 
Gruß


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

Schön gesagt.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man immer gucken muss, was der Nachbar hat (solange er mich nicht mit Kreissäge, Kettensäge, Laubbläser oder Rasenmäher aus dem Schlaf holt).


----------



## Derivator22 (9. August 2014)

@forever: ich (und ggf. auch der ein oder andere) fände es top, wenn du einen extra Thread aufmachen könntest und, sofern du sie bekommen hast und getestet hast, ggf. mal ein kurzes Feedback zu den Sachen gibst. So als Pionier/ Produkttester


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

D'accord.


----------



## forever (9. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> @forever: ich (und ggf. auch der ein oder andere) fände es top, wenn du einen extra Thread aufmachen könntest und, sofern du sie bekommen hast und getestet hast, ggf. mal ein kurzes Feedback zu den Sachen gibst. So als Pionier/ Produkttester


Könnte ich machen. Schönes Restwochenende & Ride on!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

Link nicht vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (9. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Link nicht vergessen!


Bisher ist ja nichts eingetroffen aus der asiatischen SnackBar, d.h. die Stütze liegt hier, aber ich habe sie mangels 31.6-27.2 Shim noch nicht verbaut.  Ansonsten, der Sattel ist geordert...dauert ein Weilchen...auf die anderen Teile warte ich noch...jetzt sollte erstmal ein 2 LED Cree "L2" Beleuchtungsset hier einschlagen in den kommenden Wochen. 

Wie schon geschrieben - 2 andere Sattelformen fahre ich seit 2012 aus Asialand, bisher absolut problemlos...auch die NoName 45/48gr. Titan Schnellspanner halten 1a...

Auf meinen 620mm Carbon Flatbar sowie 620er Riser warte ich noch...sollten in den nächsten Wochen eintreffen, wenn der Zoll nicht so lahm ist...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

Na ja, dann halt, wenn du aufmachst. Dann muss man nicht suchen ...


----------



## forever (9. August 2014)

*Noch ein Schnäppchen zum Wochenende, diesmal kein "China Carbon".* 

Eine *praktische Satteltasche*, hatte ich diese Tage auch schmerzlich vermisst, d.h. das nötige Kleinwerkzeug,
als mein Sattel meinte sich während der Fahrt plötzlich 30° nach oben zu neigen, ich konnte dann absteigen
und zum Glück nur ca. 4km auf SPD Latschen nach Hause schieben....







*Für schlappe 3.63 EUR!* Versand: 1.39 EUR, macht zusammen genau 5.02 EUR, das sollte einem so eine Minitasche doch wert
sein - ist ja nicht für "Döhner unterwegs" gedacht. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281182934150?ru=http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=281182934150&_rdc=1

Und weiter gehts....

*Dazu noch etwas ausgegraben: Titanium Schnellspanner in diversen Geschmacksrichtungen, schlappe 36gr* das Set -
vergesst die TUNE Spanner,sind eh viel schwerer. 

Umgerechnet keine 30 EUR, und ca. 9gr. leichter als meine KCNC Titanium Quickies,
dazu 15 EUR billiger. 










*
Mr. BamiGorengMaster liefert natürlich auch nach good old Germany - also kein Thema. *

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/J-L-Ti-Ti...cycling_bikeparts_SR&var=&hash=item461a08dc19
*
22.20 GBP (engl. Pfund) das Paar, das sind ca. knapp 28 EUR.*


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

Argl, ich will mir doch nix kaufen gerade ...

Davon kriegt die Süße über kurz oder lang ein Set in den tune-LRS geballert ...

Aber interessant zu sehen, dass hier auf "nur" 50% off sind im Vgl. zu den China-Carbon-Sachen mit 80%.

edit: ich kann mir den Shop nicht anschauen, dabei hat der Verkäufer ja wohl auch noch andere nette Sachen ...


----------



## forever (10. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Argl, ich will mir doch nix kaufen gerade ...
> 
> Davon kriegt die Süße über kurz oder lang ein Set in den tune-LRS geballert ...
> 
> ...


Hehe...so ist das immer! Stimmt, der Shop geht bei mir auch nicht, dafür hat der Typ noch andere nette Sachen...

Es gibt halt nicht immer 80% - zum Glück habe ich derzeit keine Schnitte, das wäre zu teuer einfach, die Katze ist auch noch
da, und die Bikes, wo ab & an mal etwas Neues, leichteres wollen. 

Außerdem hat man(n) noch andere Hobbies...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. August 2014)

Haste ne Mieze, haste keine Mäuse ...

Wie siehst du denn die anderen Sachen von dem Anbieter?


----------



## forever (10. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Haste ne Mieze, haste keine Mäuse ...
> 
> Wie siehst du denn die anderen Sachen von dem Anbieter?


Och, die macht mich auch nicht viel ärmer...beruhigt aber ungemein die Nerven...anders als die Aggrokatze davor, hat mir z.T. Kratzer in Biketeile gemacht, gegen Möbel randaliert, Teppich zerstört und so manches mehr.  Die Sachen bekam ich einfach nur gelistet als ich nach Klapperschlangen...aeh...Schnellspannern suchte...da waren dann einige Sachen von dem Typ gelistet.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. August 2014)

So ne Aggro-Mieze hatte ich auch mal. Die hat eber eher an mir randaliert ...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. August 2014)

Weiter unten auf der Seite, hierüber geht ein wenig mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tackleberry (10. August 2014)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Merida Big Nine TFS XT Edition (2014) - Mountainbike 23 Zoll MTB Hardtail - 958,95 Euro inkl. Versand bei cycletec.de - UVP: 1.249 Euro
> 
> http://www.cycletec.de/Neu/Merida-Big-Nine-TFS-900--2013--256.html



Was ist den von dem Gerät zu halten?


----------



## dkc-live (10. August 2014)

geht so.

Gabel Lufräder und Reifen sind nicht so doll. Bremsen auch nicht. Und die Anbauteile für den Preis auch nicht


----------



## forever (10. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> So ne Aggro-Mieze hatte ich auch mal. Die hat eber eher an mir randaliert ...


hehe...meine dafür in der Hütte...war nicht cool...


----------



## forever (10. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> geht so.
> 
> Gabel Lufräder und Reifen sind nicht so doll. Bremsen auch nicht. Und die Anbauteile für den Preis auch nicht


Naja, es gibt nicht wirklich mehr fürs Geld! die Rock Shox Gold 30 ist eine gute Gabel, nur wenig schlechter als die Reba, würde mal
behaupten das dies 95% der Gelegenheitsfahrer eh nicht auffällt, der Unterschied. SoloAir sind beide, die Reba hat halt 32mm statt
30mm Stanchions und ist 100gr. leichter etwa. In jedem Fall besser als eine bleischwere Rotz F*tz Silver TK....  Die XT Parts, Rahmen & Gabel sind das Beste an diesem Angebot...der Rest nicht...aber so ist das eben, die Geiz-ist-Geil Generation verlangt für 999 EUR das perfekte 29er anno 2014 - mit kompletter XT, 1500gr. LRS und mindestens ne Reba natürlich... ist nicht machbar zu dem Preis...leider. Wenn ich sehe was manche Marken für 700-800 EUR (Specci & Co) für einen absoluten Driss verticken, ist das Merida ein Gutes Angebot.

@dkc-live

Seltsam, Du beschwerst dich über die Teile an einem 949 EUR Bike, vertickst aber selbst ein X7 Schaltwerk aus einem Komplettrad? Nichts für ungut, aber soo geil kann diese Fuhre mit den X7 Parts ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## Nachaz (10. August 2014)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Was ist den von dem Gerät zu halten?


Vor allem erst mal ist es verdammt groß. Wenn Du kleiner bist als 195cm würde ich es lassen.


----------



## forever (10. August 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Vor allem erst mal ist es verdammt groß. Wenn Du kleiner bist als 195cm würde ich es lassen.


So schaut's aus 23 Zoll RH sind riesig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (10. August 2014)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Was ist den von dem Gerät zu halten?



Da würde ich ein paar Euro mehr für eine bessere Gabel und Rahmen investieren, muss man gar nicht lange suchen: http://www.cycletec.de/Neu/Merida-Big-Nine-Team-Issue--2014-.html
Leichter, Gabel ist steifer, Naben sind leichter, Anbauteile gleiches Niveau.


----------



## tackleberry (10. August 2014)

Weil wir gerade die Diskussion hier haben. Ich habe mittlerweile ein paar Händler gefunden, in das Bulls Copperhead 3 2014 noch vorrätig haben. Bekomme ich für 999 Euro (+40-80 Euro Versand nach Wien -.-) wirklich nichts besseres? Alternativ hätte ich in der Nähe einen Händler, der mir das Copperhead Carbon (gleiche Ausstattung wie Copperhead 3 aber Carbon Rahmen) für 1299 Euro anbietet. Ich bin heute mit meinem 14 Jahre alten Giant wieder einen Berg hier in Wien hochgeschlichen und umso mehr ich fahre, umso mehr will ich endlich ein neues Bike anschaffen. Aber ich bin halt sehr wertbewusst und mag mein Geld nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen. ;D


----------



## sp00n82 (10. August 2014)

999 Euro ist halt der Standardpreis, und da das Copperhead normalerweise sehr stark nachgefragt ist, sind da auch keine allzu großen Ermäßigungen drin. Ist meistens eher ausverkauft.


----------



## forever (11. August 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Da würde ich ein paar Euro mehr für eine bessere Gabel und Rahmen investieren, muss man gar nicht lange suchen: http://www.cycletec.de/Neu/Merida-Big-Nine-Team-Issue--2014-.html
> Leichter, Gabel ist steifer, Naben sind leichter, Anbauteile gleiches Niveau.


Allerdings auch nur 21" oder 23"...ob das dem Fragesteller hilft... und: Die Recon Gold 29 ist auch nicht besser als die Rock Shox Gold 30,
einziger Unterschied: 32 vs 30mm Standrohre....ob man das so merkt...Motion Control haben beide nicht....wie ab der Reba RL.


----------



## tackleberry (11. August 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> 999 Euro ist halt der Standardpreis, und da das Copperhead normalerweise sehr stark nachgefragt ist, sind da auch keine allzu großen Ermäßigungen drin. Ist meistens eher ausverkauft.



Also ist es wirklich so, dass es zu dem Preis nichts besseres gibt?


----------



## bobons (11. August 2014)

Wenn schon 23" in Betracht kommt, dann ist derjenige sicher 1,90+ m groß und wiegt eher keine 70 kg. Von daher würde ich eher die stabileren Standrohre empfehlen. Zudem ist die Recon rund 180 g leichter in der genannten Version.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2014)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Also ist es wirklich so, dass es zu dem Preis nichts besseres gibt?


Höchstens Variationen hinsichtlich einiger Komponenten, also Shimano vs SRAM,  oder nen besserer Schalthebel dort aber dafür schlechtere Kassette da, etc.
Ansonsten musst du wirklich nach Angeboten Ausschau halten, die gibt es immer wieder mal, vor allem in Sondergrößen.
Ich hatte damals arges Glück und mein Hardtail  für 500€ gekriegt anstatt 1000€ (die es aber auch nicht ganz Wert gewesen wäre, eher so 900 rum).


----------



## dragonjackson (11. August 2014)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Hallo 20 % bei www.rczbikeshop.co aber nicht alles siehe unten:
> 
> code : *RCZMRK*
> 
> ...



Ok, danke für den Deal - aber da ist ALLES "reduziert" - natürlich von der UVP gesehen...
Das Einzige, waren einige Urge Helme in alten Farben. 

Auch ein Beispiel, wie %-Rabatte Blendwerk sind!


----------



## forever (12. August 2014)

Heute etwas für die Weight-Weenies unter Euch, die gerne wissen wollen, was wiegt mein Bock?
*Eine Digitalwaage, bis 40kg max. belastbar. *







http://www.ebay.de/itm/331063771846...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=331063771846&_rdc=1

*Der Preis: geschenkt - 1.09 EUR, Versand nach DE: 99 Cent dazu!*
Rechnet mit 2 bis 4 Wochen Lieferzeit aus dem Asialand.


----------



## Jierdan (12. August 2014)

Naja, bei ner Waage wäre was verlässliches nicht schlecht. Andererseits - Ich habe ne Kofferwaage die mal 25€ gekostet hat und die produziert Abweichungen von teilweise mehreren Hundert Gramm, viel schlechter kann die gepostete nicht sein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Heute etwas für die Weight-Weenies unter Euch, die gerne wissen wollen, was wiegt mein Bock?
> *Eine Digitalwaage, bis 40kg max. belastbar. *
> 
> 
> ...



Bei 40kg muss ich mein Bike ja ohne Laufräder wiegen.


----------



## aibeekey (12. August 2014)

Hab jetzt auch mal so ne Carbon-Sattelstütze bestellt 

Nachdem die sowieso nichts anderes kennt, außer langsamen uphill und komplett versenkt sein, mach ich mir da eigentlich auch keine besonders großen Sorgen.

Besten Dank @forever


----------



## dragonjackson (12. August 2014)

Also, ich habe mal bei der Kofferwaage aus dem Aldi zugegriffen. Meine die hatte 5,- Euro gekostet. 
Habe die mal mit einigen anderen Waagen verglichen und die ist relativ genau (für die üblichen Haushaltsgrößen).
Gold würde ich damit allerdings nicht aufwiegen


----------



## shurikn (12. August 2014)

hier hat schon mal wer verglichen zwischen einer Chinawaage und glaube einer Park Tool, und die Differenz war nur minimalst.


----------



## forever (12. August 2014)

Ich denke für das Geld kann man absolut nichts falsch machen der Waage, hatte schonmal so ein China Ding, allerdings primitive
Ausführung, war auf +/- 2gr. genau...und kostete damals 7.90 EUR bei Pearl...


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2014)

Park Tool ist auch China. Warum auch nicht.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. August 2014)

Wo findest du eigentlich immer diese ganzen angebote?

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Heute etwas für die Weight-Weenies unter Euch, die gerne wissen wollen, was wiegt mein Bock?
> *Eine Digitalwaage, bis 40kg max. belastbar. *
> 
> 
> ...


Die hab ich. Geht einwandfrei.


----------



## forever (12. August 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Wo findest du eigentlich immer diese ganzen angebote?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


Ich suche mich durch das Web..  meist im Asiatischen Raum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2014)

So an alle die ein Rad bei http://www.linkradquadrat.de/ gekauft haben.
Die Räder sind nicht fahrfertig montiert. Keine Schraube ist richtig angezogen gewesen. Es kam in der ungeöffneten Orginalverpackung von Cannondale. Also Jungs alles checken. Beim Kumpel war sowohl Dämpfer als auch Kurbel komplett locker!
Ansonsten ist das Fahrrad wie beschrieben und absolut genial den schmalen Kurs.
http://www.linkradquadrat.de/Schnaeppchenmarkt/Cannondale-Scalpel-29ER-4.html
Haben übrigends wieder eine ganze Ladung reinbekommen. Das Rad fährt sich wirklich genial. Superwendig für ein 29" und ein Wheele geht fast leichter von statten als mit meinem Enduro. Super Gerät! 
Achja es wiegt mit Pedalen genau 14kg. (gewogen mit der Kofferwaage weiter oben). Leichter und besser ist für das Geld nicht drin. Allein wenn man die Verschleißteile tauscht spart man 600-900gr. Dann noch ein neuer Sattel + Lenker Irgendwann und man hat ein super Fully.

Die Gabel ist entgegen der Beschreibung auf 100 mm getravelt gewesen


----------



## forever (12. August 2014)

Liest sich für den Kurs echt super...vorausgesetzt, man hat die Flocken, Gr. M passt, und man steht auf 29er.


----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Liest sich für den Kurs echt super...vorausgesetzt, man hat die Flocken, Gr. M passt, und man steht auf 29er.


Ich war ja auch immer sehr voreingenommen was 29" betrifft aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen gegen 2009 mit der ersten 29er. Als ich den Dämpfer blockiert habe, hätte ich dir nicht sagen können ob ich nun auf meinem 26" Hardtails sitze oder nicht. Das Rad ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Hät ich die Kohle hät ich auch eins und würde es mir aufbauen  Es passt übrigends soweit getestet für Leute zwischen 174 und 180 sehr gut.


----------



## Nachaz (13. August 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei Superstar EXTRA15 Code 15% auf Clearance Laufradsätze. Leider fast nur 26".


Du meinst "Zum Glück fast nur 26''" 

Akzeptiert Superstar mittlerweile auch Überweisung per IBAN/SWIFT? Der Abschnitt "Payment" unter "Terms and conditions" liest sich ja so, aber ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass der sich schon vor einem Jahr so las, es aber letzten Endes doch nicht funktioniert hat...


----------



## mikefize (13. August 2014)

Grade nen Satz Pacenti DL31 mit Switch Evo und Sapim Laser für 213€ inkl. Versand geordert. Top Deal, danke @cxfahrer


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. August 2014)

Man fragt sich, wie sinnvoll eine derartige Montage ist 

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. August 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Grade nen Satz Pacenti DL31 mit Switch Evo und Sapim Laser für 213€ inkl. Versand geordert. Top Deal, danke @cxfahrer


Der scheint garnet übel zu sein. Weißt du, was der wiegt?


----------



## knogi (13. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Der scheint garnet übel zu sein. Weißt du, was der wiegt?


Laut superstars wiegt der 1900g


----------



## toastet (13. August 2014)

mein letzter von denen sollte 1880 wiegen und brachte dann über 2,3 kg auf die waage. war allerdings mit den eigenmarken bestückt an naben und felgen...


----------



## damage0099 (13. August 2014)

Nacharbeiten wäre nicht das Problem....


----------



## mikefize (13. August 2014)

Gewicht dürfte so grob überschlagen schon hinkommen. Ich würde aber lieber mal mit 2kg rechnen, dann kannste dich im Zweifelsfall freuen, wenn er 100g leichter ist


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch?
> Ab in den Laberfred!



Wie OFT den NOCH! Das kann man auch hier zitieren!


----------



## frogmatic (14. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wie OFT den NOCH!



Immer wenn der zweite ins labern kommt - wird ja eh geputzt, wie man sieht wenn man versucht dem Zitat zu folgen... 

@Alpinchen: das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Leute mit eng zusammenstehenden Augen sind verloren


----------



## shurikn (14. August 2014)

die Linse zeigt zum Gesicht, nicht nach vorne. Trotzdem stellt sich die Frage wer sich aus 5 cm Entfernung ins Gesicht filmt...


----------



## frogmatic (14. August 2014)

Jemand arg kurzsichtiges...?


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

shurikn schrieb:


> die Linse zeigt zum Gesicht, nicht nach vorne. Trotzdem stellt sich die Frage wer sich aus 5 cm Entfernung ins Gesicht filmt...


ein kletterer mit fischeye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baby Taxi (18. August 2014)

Also ich kann die Waage empfehlen, benutze Sie für`s Bike und Bogen. Die Abweichungen zu den hochpreisigen Bogenwaagen und Bikewaagen war nicht messbar.




forever schrieb:


> Heute etwas für die Weight-Weenies unter Euch, die gerne wissen wollen, was wiegt mein Bock?
> *Eine Digitalwaage, bis 40kg max. belastbar. *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jierdan (19. August 2014)

Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass die Contis bei bikepalast mit BCC sind? Die Angaben sind leicht widersprüchlich, unten steht einerseits Sport (kein BCC), andererseits 3x60TPI (-> RaceSport, durchaus BCC).


----------



## bobons (19. August 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Bei Bikepalast *2 Stück Conti X-King 26x2,2" Black Chilli Compound *für *29.90
> *
> http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...tueck-Faltreifen-Continental-X-King-26er.html
> 
> ...





Jierdan schrieb:


> Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass die Contis bei bikepalast mit BCC sind? Die Angaben sind leicht widersprüchlich, unten steht einerseits Sport (kein BCC), andererseits 3x60TPI (-> RaceSport, durchaus BCC).




Ich: Guten Tag, sind das die Racesport mit BCC oder nur die Sport ohne BCC? Danke!
BP: 
Hallo XXX,
das ist die Sport Ausführung.
LG XXX


----------



## mikefize (19. August 2014)

An all diejenigen (@damage0099), die an dem Pacenti LRS von Superstar für etwas über 200€ interessiert sind (Gutscheincode funktioniert übrigens noch!):

Gerade habe ich den LRS ausgepackt, Gewicht liegt mit dem schweren Felgenband von Superstar bei 1937g - die 1900g für den LRS kommen also wohl ziemlich genau hin.


----------



## famagoer (19. August 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich: Guten Tag, sind das die Racesport mit BCC oder nur die Sport ohne BCC? Danke!
> BP:
> Hallo XXX,
> das ist die Sport Ausführung.
> LG XXX


Oh Mann, danke für's Nachfragen! Sowas ist immer extrem nervig - wofür kopieren die dann den kompletten Text mit BCC rein? 

Werde es drüben noch dazuschreiben, damit da keiner in die Falle geht! 

Danke!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. August 2014)

Bin die Woche auch drauf reingefallen. Bei ebay gibts einen Händler, der mir sogar statt der beschriebenen "X-King 2,4 RS mit BC", die "X-King 2,2 ohne BC" geschickt hat...also aufpassen!!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2x-X-King-RS..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2a3f8abca1

Sind jetzt wieder retour..ich bin gespannt, was die erneute Lieferung bringt.


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. August 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> wofür kopieren die dann den kompletten Text mit BCC rein?



keine Idee?    gibt sicher genug die deswegen zuschlagen und es nicht bemerken.
Andererseits kann es auch einfach Unwissenheit, Faulheit, mangelnde Kundenorientierung oder was auch immer sein. Ich hab mal bei mehreren Läden bzgl. eines bestimmten Reifens angefragt und wollte wissen ob faltbar bzw. wieviel TPI der Reifen hat, als Antwort kam unter anderem das bei raus:
##################
Sehr geehrter Kunde,
leider können wir Ihnen zu einer solchen fachspezifischen Frage keine kompetente Antwortmöglichkeit anbieten, da wir uns, genau wie Sie auch, nur auf die Produktbeschreibung bzw. Produktinformationen der Lieferanten verlassen können.
Wir bitten vielmals um Entschuldigung und Verständnis dafür, bitte suchen Sie doch einmal im Internet bei Suchmaschinen wie "www.google.de" nach passenden Informationen.

Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir lieber ehrlich zu Ihnen sind und keine kompetente Antwort zu dieser Frage geben können, als das wir Ihnen falsche Informationen geben, welche Sie als Kunden später verärgern würden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
#################
Wofür bezahl ich dann den Zwischenhändler, wenn er mir nicht mal sagen kann, was ich da kaufe?


----------



## damage0099 (19. August 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> An all diejenigen (@damage0099), die an dem Pacenti LRS von Superstar für etwas über 200€ interessiert sind (Gutscheincode funktioniert übrigens noch!):
> 
> Gerade habe ich den LRS ausgepackt, Gewicht liegt mit dem schweren Felgenband von Superstar bei 1937g - die 1900g für den LRS kommen also wohl ziemlich genau hin.


Hi,
vielen Dank, wollte schon nachfragen ;-)
Wie ist denn die Speichenspannung?
Bin noch hier am überlegen....vom Gewicht her super, Preis natürlich etwas höher:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...enti-dl31-d-light-disc-1790g-laufradsatz-26er


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. August 2014)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> ...
> Wofür bezahl ich dann den Zwischenhändler, wenn er mir nicht mal sagen kann, was ich da kaufe?



Weil du so ein guter Mensch bist und der sonst verhungern würde. 

@forever: Gibt's nix neues vom Chinamann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (19. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielen Dank, wollte schon nachfragen ;-)
> Wie ist denn die Speichenspannung?
> Bin noch hier am überlegen....vom Gewicht her super, Preis natürlich etwas höher:
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...enti-dl31-d-light-disc-1790g-laufradsatz-26er



Aber warum ist der über 100g leichter? Die Naben sind doch glaub baugleich!? Dass das nur an den Speichen/Nippeln liegt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich hab mal irgendwas gehört das bei den Superstar-Naben Stahl-Holachsen oder so verbaut sind und das es daran läge.


----------



## forever (19. August 2014)

@Alpine Machine

Ein paar Sachen sind angekommen - bisher keine Zeit gehabt.


----------



## dragonjackson (22. August 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Gibt auch bei Lidl nächste Woche den Ständer für 25,-€.



Also ich habe den vergleichbaren von ROSE.
Nun, er ist ok... aber bei der Klammer löst sich der Gummi/Hartplastik eher/ schon ab - heißt sowieso einen Lappen dazwischen.
Und so richtig dicke Dinger, hält der nicht gut... Ansonsten für den Hobbyschrauber enorme Erleichterung - der Rücken dankt es auch


----------



## Peeeet (22. August 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Also ich habe den vergleichbaren von ROSE.
> Nun, er ist ok... aber bei der Klammer löst sich der Gummi/Hartplastik eher/ schon ab - heißt sowieso einen Lappen dazwischen.
> Und so richtig dicke Dinger, hält der nicht gut... Ansonsten für den Hobbyschrauber enorme Erleichterung - der Rücken dankt es auch




Ich habe den von LIDL seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz, bin super zufrieden...Keine Defekte oder Probleme.
Klar, es gibt bestimmt immer was besseres, ABER fü 25 Euro gibt es glaube ich nichts besseres für den normalen Hausschrauber und ja der Rücken dankts!!!


----------



## LordFestus (22. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> *Es sind mal wieder neue eBucht Schnäppchen in Sachen Carbon Parts aus dem Asianudelregal vorhanden.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Lenker ist heute angekommen. Gewicht liegt bei 109g. Ca. 110 war die Angabe. Also alles im Rahmen. Sehr schön.


----------



## forever (22. August 2014)

LordFestus schrieb:


> Mein Lenker ist heute angekommen. Gewicht liegt bei 109g. Ca. 110 war die Angabe. Also alles im Rahmen. Sehr schön.


Glückspilz! Ich hatte je einen Riser testweise, als auch einen Flatbar in 620mm bestellt - bisher nichts da, dafür einiges anderes Zeug
aus dem AsiaNudelregal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (22. August 2014)

wie sieht es mit China carbon felgen aus? Da wäre ja großes sparpotential gegeben...?


----------



## Stefan3500 (22. August 2014)

Ganz ehrlich. Ihr fahrt mit den Dingern?


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. August 2014)

Was soll denn immer diese Diskussion? Nur weil kein Markenname draufsteht und der Preis deutlich niedriger als vergleichbare Markenprodukte ist? Natürlich können die Teile unterm Strich Mist sein, aber man sollte sich von dem Gedanken lösen, dass die Qualität zwangsweise mit Preis und Bekanntheitsgrad des Herstellers korreliert. Zumal man bei den Marken, die sonst drauf stehen, ja nichtmal weiss welcher Hersteller tatsächlich dahintersteckt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. August 2014)

gibt schon seit Jahren einen Thread bei mtbr.com. Da werden schon ein paar Leute damit rumfahren... anscheinend halten sie.


----------



## Nachaz (22. August 2014)

Vor allem könnte man diese Diskussion, die jetzt hier zum dritten mal aufkeimt, gepflegt in irgendeinen Leichtbau-Thread verlegen und hier wieder über Schnäppchen reden ?!?

Wann was bei wem angekommen ist, ist auch nicht gerade hilfreich...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2014)

Ich hatte gefragt und forever um nen Test gebeten.


----------



## famagoer (22. August 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit China carbon felgen aus? Da wäre ja großes sparpotential gegeben...?


Hab ich von Nextie-Bike am Enduro. Ich fahre wirklich nicht zimperlich, die Teile werden nicht geschont - alles Tipp Top! Und ein Enduro-Laufradsatz mit 1.324 Gramm fährt sich schon geil!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2014)

Och nö, sei doch still, jetzt will ich auch welche ...


----------



## forever (22. August 2014)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Ihr fahrt mit den Dingern?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Was soll daran schlechter sein als "HighEnd" Zeugs? Die meisten Firmen pappen nur ihre Sticker drauf...den Bornmann Carbonrahmen
gabs vor Jahren z.B. auch mit "Ghost" Sticker drauf - dann gleich für den 2-2.5fachen Preis, vom Hardtailrahmen...schön blöd, wenn Pfosten das kauften. 99% kommt heutzutage eh aus Fernost, d.h. -Asien. Die allermeisten Edelfirmen kochen auch alle nur mit Wasser -
und nur die absoluten Topmodelle werden noch "Made in USA" geschweißt z.B.


----------



## forever (22. August 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Hab ich von Nextie-Bike am Enduro. Ich fahre wirklich nicht zimperlich, die Teile werden nicht geschont - alles Tipp Top! Und ein Enduro-Laufradsatz mit 1.324 Gramm fährt sich schon geil!


Klingt gut - was kostet der Satz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (22. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich hatte gefragt und forever um nen Test gebeten.


Jo, es ist aber noch vieles nicht da...bisher kamen nur: das NW Skullbone T-Shirt, ein LED Rücklícht, Carbon Spacer div. Art,
sowie ein 104gr. Carbon Sattel im Specci Design, sowie ein "Elite" Flaschenhalter Clone...auf meine Stützen warte ich noch...und diverses Zeugs auch. :-/


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. August 2014)

Noch so ne Nachteule ...

Du hast mich übrigens animiert. Hab Trikots aus Fernost geordert. Und bei den Carbonfelgen werde ich früger oder später schwach. Und wenns für meine Süße ist ...



forever schrieb:


> ... Die meisten Firmen pappen nur ihre Sticker drauf...



Intense hatte mal ein Hardtail im Angebot, das kam aus einer "open mold". Mit anderen Worten: kann jeder benutzen, solange die Patte stimmt. Und Intense ist ja nicht gerade als Billigheimer bekannt.


----------



## forever (22. August 2014)

Was kosten die Carbonfelgen, wie schwer pro Stück? 26er sicherlich nicht? 
Mein einziger LRS mit Carbonfelgen ist ein Bontrager Race XXX Lite...fahre ich aber
derzeit nicht.

Nachteule?! Es ist noch sehr früh...  Aber stimmt schon....aaaahhhh, Sonne !!! *lol*


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. August 2014)

http://www.light-bicycle.com/carbon-mountain-bike




 

http://www.nextie-bike.com/mtb/carb...ss-mtb-rim-35mm-width-clincher-tubeless-ready


----------



## forever (23. August 2014)

380gr als XC Felge in 26", dazu angeblich aus Carbon - WTF!? Setzen - sechs! Das ist ja sackschwer, meine Alufelgen sind allesamt leichter.


----------



## famagoer (23. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Klingt gut - was kostet der Satz?


Ich habe genau die oben verlinkte: http://www.light-bicycle.com/New-26...bon-rim-tubeless-compatible.html#.U_g3xfnV94c - allerdings über Nextie bestellt, der eine solche nicht im Angebot hatte. Dafür machte Brian mir einen besseren Preis, weniger Versand und keine Paypal-Gebühren.

Hatte ich dann selbst zusammengestellt & bei Pancho (in Ö) einspeichen lassen.

Hier ein paar Details von mir:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hakenlose-hookless-carbonfelgen.691606/#post-12092715

und dann einfach die weiteren 2 Beiträge drunter, einfach runterscrollen!


----------



## forever (23. August 2014)

Jo Panchowheels machen gute Laufradsätze, qualikativ.


----------



## famagoer (23. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> 380gr als XC Felge in 26", dazu angeblich aus Carbon - WTF!? Setzen - sechs! Das ist ja sackschwer, meine Alufelgen sind allesamt leichter.


Da haben's noch interessantere im Angebot, grad bei 29“ kommen immer bessere Modelle raus!


----------



## forever (23. August 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Da haben's noch interessantere im Angebot, grad bei 29“ kommen immer bessere Modelle raus!


Ich fahre kein 29" - werde ich auch nie.  26" - FTW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> 380gr als XC Felge in 26", dazu angeblich aus Carbon - WTF!? Setzen - sechs! Das ist ja sackschwer, meine Alufelgen sind allesamt leichter.


Schau dir mal die Innere Weite an. Da wäre mir die paar Gamm aber sowas von egal.
Geile Felge!


----------



## famagoer (23. August 2014)

Und FTW steht hier jetzt nicht "for the win" sondern "for the wheel", oder?  : )


----------



## famagoer (23. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Innere Weite an. Da wäre mir die paar Gamm aber sowas von egal.
> Geile Felge!


Ganz ehrlich - diese Felge baut dermaßen breit - was es im CC sicher nicht braucht. Und ich wollte unbedingt noch eine mit Hook haben, halte von diesem hookless-zeug (noch) nicht viel. Fahre das ganze mit tlw. nur 1,3 bar. Genial!


----------



## forever (23. August 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Und FTW steht hier jetzt nicht "for the win" sondern "for the wheel", oder?  : )


Nein, steht allg. für fuck the world!


----------



## forever (23. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Innere Weite an. Da wäre mir die paar Gamm aber sowas von egal.
> Geile Felge!


jow, für den Einsatzzweck okay, aber bei AM/Enduro/Trail würde ich nicht auf Carbonfelgen vertrauen - nur bei XC.


----------



## famagoer (23. August 2014)

Ich verstehe immer diese Trennungen nicht ganz: XC wird mit deutlich weniger Federweg gefahren, und wenn man das ganze ambitioniert macht, auch nicht weniger materialschonend. Im AM muss ich prinzipiell ebenso "schön" fahren, der Federweg schont hier die Felge aber schon mal deutlich mehr. Drops mal außen vorgelassen, gibt's auch wenige AM-Piloten, die mit Starrgabel fahren : )

Da vertrau ich meiner Carbonfelge am Enduro weitaus mehr als der selektierten Olympic-Felge an meinem Epic. Ab & an das Material auf Risse o.ä. checken muss man so oder so. Lackabplatzer hab ich an der Carbonfelge leider jetzt auch schon, aber das waren wirklich fiese Geröllteppiche am Reschenpass auf 3.000 Meter Höhe, die ich mich so mit dem Epic nicht mal annähernd getraut hätte.

Egal - abschließend: Ich kann die Chinafelgen bisher uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> jow, für den Einsatzzweck okay, aber bei AM/Enduro/Trail würde ich nicht auf Carbonfelgen vertrauen - nur bei XC.



Carbonfelgen halten so oder so mehr aus. Ich seh da kein Problem.   

29 mm sind mit 2.1" Reifen ein Traum! Da kannst du mit 1.5 bar hinten rumdübelt und der Reifen liegt wie eine eins auf dem Trail.


----------



## forever (23. August 2014)

Ich fahre auf 26" Felgen zumeist auch nur 2.1er Breite Schlappen...die 2.25er Rocket Rons z.B. sind sacklaut auf Asphalt, schlechtes Abrollverhalten...in 2.1" hingegen geht's.  Ansonsten fahre ich meist Furious Freds.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> 380gr als XC Felge in 26", dazu angeblich aus Carbon - WTF!? Setzen - sechs! Das ist ja sackschwer, meine Alufelgen sind allesamt leichter.



Auch in 35 breit? 



forever schrieb:


> jow, für den Einsatzzweck okay, aber bei AM/Enduro/Trail würde ich nicht auf Carbonfelgen vertrauen - nur bei XC.





famagoer schrieb:


> ... XC [ist] auch nicht weniger materialschonend. ...



Jau. Bloß, weil es etwas stelzig aussieht mit nem XC sind die Belastungen ja nicht direkt geringer.



dkc-live schrieb:


> Carbonfelgen halten so oder so mehr aus. Ich seh da kein Problem.
> 29 mm sind mit 2.1" Reifen ein Traum! Da kannst du mit 1.5 bar hinten rumdübelt und der Reifen liegt wie eine eins auf dem Trail.



Bin selten mit Dir einer Meinung, aber da haste Vollgas Recht.

@forever: wir bringen dich schon noch auf ein 29er-Specialized-Enduro, und du wirst es lieben!


----------



## forever (23. August 2014)

Never 29er! Specci ist okay, ich fahre allerdings Marin & Trek.


----------



## forever (23. August 2014)

Soodele, die Carbon Seatpost kam heute an, aus dem Nudelregal... =) 350/27.2mm - wiegt genau 165gr. incl. Wippe, Stahlschrauben & Yokes. Etwas fummelige Justage, wie bei allen Stützen dieser Bauweise.


----------



## damonsta (23. August 2014)

Was wiegen die Yokes einzeln? M5 oder M6?


----------



## forever (23. August 2014)

damonsta schrieb:


> Was wiegen die Yokes einzeln? M5 oder M6?


Keine Ahnung, der Kram ist montiert, ich fummele das jetzt nicht wieder ab - sry
Eines ist klar: schwerer als bei einer Ti Pro Lite sind die Yokes mit Sicherheit.


----------



## damonsta (23. August 2014)

Aber M5 oder M6 kannst du vielleicht gucken?


----------



## forever (23. August 2014)

damonsta schrieb:


> Aber M5 oder M6 kannst du vielleicht gucken?


hmm, der unterschied ist 1mm, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. August 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. August 2014)

Weiß jemand zufällig, wo man eine Thomson Elite schwarz 27.2 ohne Setback, Länge egal günstig schießen kann?


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig, wo man eine Thomson Elite schwarz 27.2 ohne Setback, Länge egal günstig schießen kann?


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thomson-Elit...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2c867fb8a3
60 €


----------



## R.C. (23. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thomson-Elit...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2c867fb8a3
> 60 €



60 EUR fuer eine gebrauchte Elite  Neu fuer 63: http://www.merlincycles.com/thomson-elite-seatpost-47612.html


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. August 2014)

Nicht schlecht. Der beste Preis, den ich in Erinnerung hatte, waren 55 neu.

Mal schauen, was im Bikemarkt geht. Danke, Jungs!


----------



## R.C. (23. August 2014)

Bei Thomson und Easton _immer_ zuerst bei Merlin schauen (da gibt's ab 50 GBP auch keine Versandkosten).

1 1/8 Elite X4 kosten dort 60 EUR: http://www.merlincycles.com/thomson-elite-x4-stem-47751.html


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. August 2014)

Brauchte 1.5. Für 53 bei bc geordert. Inkl Züge für 0.95€ Fand ich fair.


----------



## R.C. (23. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Brauchte 1.5. Für 53 bei bc geordert. Inkl Züge für 0.95€ Fand ich fair.



Das Problem bei BC sind halt die Versandkosten (auch wenn 6 EUR fuer dt. Verhaeltnisse billig sind).


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. August 2014)

Passt trotzdem. BC ist seriös und schnell. Und der Preis wäre immer noch u60. Dazu die günstigen Züge ...


----------



## Snap4x (23. August 2014)

Waren doch mal 3,95€  bei BC:-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (23. August 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Waren doch mal 3,95€  bei BC:-/



Nach Oesterreich nicht.


----------



## Snap4x (23. August 2014)

Ja, sei froh da ist doch BC noch der günstigste nach Austria, oder?

Bei anderen wäre das doch schon 10€, oder?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. August 2014)

3,95€ vor ein paar Minuten.


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> 60 EUR fuer eine gebrauchte Elite  Neu fuer 63: http://www.merlincycles.com/thomson-elite-seatpost-47612.html


ups hab gar net gesehen, dass die gebraucht ist.


----------



## R.C. (24. August 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ja, sei froh da ist doch BC noch der günstigste nach Austria, oder?
> 
> Bei anderen wäre das doch schon 10€, oder?



So schlimm ist's bei den meisten noch nicht, die liegen schon um die 6-7 EUR.


----------



## forever (24. August 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, und 0,2 mm in der steigung.


hmm, muss ich mal gucken nächste woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (24. August 2014)

_*Weiter geht's mit Schnäppchen am Sonntag...sorry, kein Carbon!*_ 







*Bike Computer - für 2.98 EUR incl. Versand* kann man das Ding nachdem die Batterie leer ist fast entsorgen - aber wechselbar, klar. 

Der Link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LCD-Fahrrad-...achometer-Kilometerzaehler-9704-/160995117292

*Ihr braucht für die Stadtschlampe oder XC Bike neue 160mm Discs? 
Hier ist ein perfekter Avid HS-1 Clone, sogar etwas leichter als das Original, der Preis: Ein Witz, 2x HS-1 Rotoren incl. Torx Schrauben für 5.99 EUR - natürlich gratis Versand! *



http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00F064YMY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

(Diesmal via Amazon)


Auch recht nützlich, wenn man das Bike mal eben kurz vor ALDI, Lidl & Co parkt - eine *kleine, wetterfeste "Alarmanlage",
sehr laut (>= 105dB), dazu für 3.18 EUR incl. Versand *- *wiegt auch nur 80gr*, sollte für die Weight Weenies dann auch noch
drin sein, das Teil ist wetterfest. 





*Für 2.19 EUR zu haben via eBay auf dem Link hier, Versand nach DE: 99 Cent!*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/400606133643?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## freetourer (24. August 2014)

@forever :

Saugeil - hast Du zufällig auch noch einen Tip parat für günstige Bikepacking - Taschen oder für einen Shop, der sowas günstig im Angebot hat?

Außerdem noch einen Tip für einen (Asia-) Shop, der Garmin Edge Lenkerhalterungen hat?

Danke vorab


----------



## forever (24. August 2014)

@freetourer

leider nein...


----------



## forever (24. August 2014)

*Ein günstiges LED Batterie Rücklicht* - kann man eigentlich jetzt bald im Herbst/Winter Abends immer gebrauchen...






*Kostet: 1 EUR !* Plus 17 Cent Versand.  Sch....ich hab woanders zuviel bezahlt! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-LED-Fahrra...97?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item5d474e23a5

*
Und noch etwas Nützliches am Abend*

*2x ein Kettenstreben Schutz aus Neopren*, wirklich leicht (nicht gewogen) vom Gefühl her zu den üblichen Dingern, ohne irgendeinen beknackten Werbeaufdruck - *2er Set für 1.49 EUR incl. Versand! *

Ich kann morgen meinen mal wiegen. Die Länge sieht kurz aus - ist aber absolut ausreichend.






http://www.ebay.de/itm/301255681002?ru=http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=301255681002&_rdc=1


----------



## dkc-live (24. August 2014)

Bestellst du dir eigentlich den ganzen Krempel, den es auch im 1 € Shop gibt?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> *Ein günstiges LED Batterie Rücklicht* - kann man eigentlich jetzt bald im Herbst/Winter Abends immer gebrauchen...



Man braucht mindestens 4 davon, damit man 2 verschlampen kann und in einem sind eh die Batterien leer.


----------



## forever (24. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Bestellst du dir eigentlich den ganzen Krempel, den es auch im 1 € Shop gibt?


Nein, das ist ja Ramsch i.d.R. und kein Bikezeugs.


----------



## forever (24. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Man braucht mindestens 4 davon, damit man 2 verschlampen kann und in einem sind eh die Batterien leer.


Na die Batterien (i.d.R. 2xAAA Size) kannst Du ja wechseln..


----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. August 2014)

Datt will ich sehen, Montags morgens um 6.30 Uhr, wie du da 2 AAA findest ... 



forever schrieb:


> ...
> Die Thompson Dinger sind hübsch, aber a) teuer und b) gemessen am Preis viel zu schwer, waren sie leider schon immer.
> Ist bei der Elite Post & Masterpiece nicht anders.





Ja, hübsch. Damit haben sie alle nötigen Qualifikationen erfüllt.

Brauchte nen 1.5, die sind leider nicht mehr so üppig gesät.

Musste an das C'dale Prophet MX in Siemens-Lackierung meiner Süßen. 1.5, schwarz glossy und kurz (U50) waren die Anforderungen. Außerdem entweder zur Stütze oder zum Lenker passen. Lenker (Answer) sollte bleiben.

Der Roox-Vorbau war nur 25.4 , der Answer hässlich, zum Truvativ AKA gibts keine schöne Sattelstütze (außer der seltenen und überteuerten Noir).

Also saurer Apfel und Thomsen Vorbau und Lenker gekauft.

Apropos, braucht jemand nen 1.5-Stem?

Hab nen Roox (mit passender S4-Stütze in 27.2), nen Answer Atac, nen Cannondale und nen Truvativ übrig.


----------



## forever (24. August 2014)

Hehe, besorg dir AAA Akkus samt Lader!  Problem gelöst! Hach, nein Du brauchst mindestens ja wiegesagt 4x das LED Rücklicht,
weil Du mal wieder eines in der Microwelle gegrillt hast, eine andere war bei 40° Feinwäsche im A......bei einer anderen Funzel die Batterien
leer, und eines hat der Hund geschrottet....

99% der Frauen kaufen doch so Bikes - hübsch, der Style & Lackierung! Rest Nebensache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. August 2014)

Oh ja, die Feinwäsche ist gerne genommen. Auch für den USB-Stick mit den neuen Por..., öh, Unterhaltungsfilmen 

Ich halte es mit solchen Verschwindibus-Sachen so: So viele kaufen, das auf jeden Fall immer eins im Weg rum geht. Der Indikator ist die Frau: "Immer lässt du dein XY rumliegen". Wenn du diesen Warnton hörst, hast du genug XY...


----------



## forever (24. August 2014)

Hehe....das Genörgel höre ich nicht mehr.  pr0n? Ich dachte Du hast eine Freundin.


----------



## frogmatic (25. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Datt will ich sehen, Montags morgens um 6.30 Uhr, wie du da 2 AAA findest ...


Wenn du nicht gerade am AdW wohnst gibts doch immer eine 24h Tanke.


Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Brauchte nen *1.5*, die sind leider nicht mehr so üppig gesät.
> Musste an das C'dale Prophet MX in Siemens-Lackierung meiner Süßen.


Massiv 
Son ein Cockpit hab ich nur am LV 901...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

Apropos 1.5:

Weiß jemand, wo ich günstig ne Reduzierhülse von 1.5 auf 1 1/8" kriege?

Für den übrig gebliebenen Truvativ zur zur Verwendung mit reg. Gabel ...




frogmatic schrieb:


> ...
> Massiv
> Son ein Cockpit hab ich nur am LV 901...



Sherman mit 1.5 in einem Prophet MX, welches du kennst. 

Falls Dir noch mal ein Prophet MX in Siemens, aber in Größe M über den Weg läuft, sag Bescheid!


----------



## Rubik (25. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> *Ihr braucht für die Stadtschlampe oder XC Bike neue 160mm Discs?
> Hier ist ein perfekter Avid HS-1 Clone, sogar etwas leichter als das Original, der Preis: Ein Witz, 2x HS-1 Rotoren incl. Torx Schrauben für 5.99 EUR - natürlich gratis Versand! *
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bezweifle, dass es sich hierbei um ein Originalteil von AVID handelt und würde aufgrund der Sicherheit so etwas nicht empfehlen.
Auf A...zon findet sich noch eine weitere Interessante Bewertung zur selbigen Bremsscheibe, nur in Stückzahl 1 für um die 7€, und da hat der Verkäufer dies dem Käufer auch bestätigt, also dass das Teil nicht original ist. 
Bei dem Preis aber auch keine Überraschung.


----------



## .floe. (25. August 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig einen Wiggle Gutscheincode über, den er nicht benötigt?

-> PN!


----------



## Derivator22 (25. August 2014)

@Rubik: dein Zitat spricht eindeutig von einem Avid-Clone (Klon/ Nachbildung); nicht von einem Originalteil.

Des Weiteren sind die Herstellungskosten für die Scheiben ein Witz und auch keine Schwierigkeit. Preis ist für Direktvertrieb (falls dem so ist) angemessen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

Ja, wäre nicht verwunderlich, wenn die aus der gleichen Maschine fallen wie die "Originalen".


----------



## frogmatic (25. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Sherman mit 1.5 in einem Prophet MX, welches du kennst.



Mach ich!
Eines Tages darfst du mir verraten, wie du das Federproblem für die Sherman gelöst hast.
Ich hab meine damals verkauft weil ich keine passende Feder gefunden habe, und deine Süße ist sicher leichter als ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

Ha.

Erstens hatte der Jerome von JL-Racing noch eine. Die war aber immer noch zu hart. Dann hat mich @Brainman  angeschrieben und mir zwei kurze, sehr weiche Federn angeboten. Die hab ich gekoppelt. Einfach die Absenkung deaktiviert und die so ne Scheibe davon zwischen die Federn. Die passen da genau rein und sind eh leicht unter Vorspannung, deswegen flitscht da auch nix rum. Und die Geo passt ihr perfekt...

Doktor aber gerade noch mit dem Dämpfungsöl rum, außerdem hat es mir die Klemmschrauben der Steckachse zerlegt. Die neuen müssten aber heute ankommen, auf Dauer werden es schwarze aus Titan von Fantic26.

Außerde hatte mir ein netter Kollege ne Firma empfohlen, die Federn custom herstellt. Die werde ich früher oder später in Ansrpuch nehmen, denn U55kg funktioniert keine Luftgabel gescheit. So bekommt sie in ihr Rush eine alte Fox Vanilla mit 120 Federweg (zur Not getravelt) passend für ihr Gewicht mit Sahne-Ansprechverhalten und guter Dämpfung.


----------



## forever (25. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> @Rubik: dein Zitat spricht eindeutig von einem Avid-Clone (Klon/ Nachbildung); nicht von einem Originalteil.
> 
> Des Weiteren sind die Herstellungskosten für die Scheiben ein Witz und auch keine Schwierigkeit. Preis ist für Direktvertrieb (falls dem so ist) angemessen.


Der Preis ist top - nur via Aliexpress noch eine Idee günstiger. Ich habe im Angebot eindeutig auf einen HS-1 Clone hingewiesen.

@Alpine Maschine 

Eine Skareb 80-100mm Luftgabel ist auch mit ~50kg nach Luftdruckanpassung nutzbar,
eine Ex von mir wog 48kg und fuhr sie seinerzeit ohne Probleme.


----------



## forever (25. August 2014)

*Update:* Der *Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz* ist auch etwas für *Weight Weenies, wiegt digital gewogen schlappe 8 Gramm! *Man zeige mir einen wo weniger wiegt, vorallem für den Preis von *74.5 Cent/Stück*!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Skareb 80-100mm Luftgabel ist auch mit ~50kg nach Luftdruckanpassung nutzbar,
> eine Ex von mir wog 48kg und fuhr sie seinerzeit ohne Probleme.



Echt jetzt? Und die Gabel hat nicht gesifft? Hab bisher bei ALLEN Mädels, die so in meiner Bekannschaft biken und <55 Kilo wiegen die Probleme gehabt. Nicht nur wegen Ansprechverhalten, auch die Kennlinien haben nix mehr getaugt ...


----------



## forever (25. August 2014)

Wieso sollte die siffen? Wenn's eine abgerockte, abgew....te aus eBay von 2001 vielleicht ist, kann ich mir das denken...aber wenn man die Gabel regelmässig wartet. Der 2005er Jahrgang war der Beste, gleichzeitig der Letzte...der Skareb in allen Geschmacksrichtungen. (Comp, Elite, Super). Ich habe selbst noch zwei, die gehen für Gutes Geld weg...allerdings brauchen meine jeweils einen Service. Hatte die letzten 2 Jahre hier auch mehr als eine im BM verkauft...die waren top.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

Na ja, bei Manitou gings ja wegen Dichtungen usw den Bach runter. Nixon, Minute, da waren teilweise schon die Kartons aus Fernost durchgesifft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (25. August 2014)

Naja, die Evil Genius Seals gibt's z.B. von Enduroseals oder wie die Eisdiele heißt auf ebay....
Du fährst mit den falschen Mädels...das sind in Wahrheit alles Gabeltrasher.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

Stimmt, aber dann müsste ich die Gabel erst mal komplett auseinander bauen. Ich habe aber für meinen Lebtag schon genug Öl und Bremsflüssigkeit unter den Fingernägel gehabt. Deswegen lieber die faule Methode mit Feder wechsel?

OT: Weiß niemand, wo ich eine Reduzierhülse für den Vorbau von 1.5 auf 1 1/8" her kriege? Alternativ einen sehr günstigen Truvativ-Vorbau, schwarz, 31,8 mm, 90 mm oder kürzer, kein Hussefelt oder Holzfeller, unter 20 Euro inkl. allem (auch gebraucht)?


----------



## forever (25. August 2014)

@Alpine Maschine Schau halt mal in den BM.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

Nix drin, was ich will. Und eigentlich hoff ich auf die Hülse. Nicht schon wieder was kaufen ...


----------



## frogmatic (25. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Du fährst mit den falschen Mädels...das sind in Wahrheit alles Gabeltrasher.



Da hätte ich ja eine eigene Theorie zu


----------



## forever (25. August 2014)

der vorteil vieler frauen ist: sie denken einfach nicht, IQ <80 oder sogleich toastbrot, hauptsache: "schön"....einfach tonne...


----------



## mfux (25. August 2014)

*backtotopic*bitteschön, endlich mal wieder!


----------



## forever (25. August 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> *backtotopic*bitteschön, endlich mal wieder!


Bleib mal locker, ist schließlich der Laberfred & somit nicht Bier-ernst hier.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (25. August 2014)

forever schrieb:


> der vorteil vieler frauen ist: sie denken einfach nicht, IQ <80 oder sogleich toastbrot, hauptsache: "schön"....einfach tonne...



2x80=160 ...


----------



## forever (25. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> 2x80=160 ...


ROFL, der war gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (25. August 2014)

*Könnt ihr bitte beim Thema bleiben?
Alternative A -> ab ins KTWR
Alternative B -> Tauscht Euch per PN aus.

Danke! *


----------



## frogmatic (25. August 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> *Könnt ihr bitte beim Thema bleiben? *



Schnäppchenjäger-*Laber*fred?
Scheint doch alles in bester Ordnung?


----------



## mikefize (25. August 2014)

Labernde Schnäppchenjäger... wenn nur jeder Thread so ON topic wäre wie dieser hier


----------



## swe68 (26. August 2014)

Gegen Labern sagt ja niemand was. Aber das Thema sollte sich schon um Schnäppchen drehen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. August 2014)

IQ 80-Mädels sind doch meist Schnäppchen. 

OT: Keiner so einen 1.5->1 1/8 Shim rumfliegen? Gab es doch mal von Syntace für VRO-Vorbauten.


----------



## forever (26. August 2014)

@Alpine Maschine  Dein Altes Avatar Pic war besser - diese verzogene Tusse ist ja nicht zum Aushalten, und ein Kind dazu.


----------



## swe68 (26. August 2014)

*RUHE!!!!!!
-swe68*


----------



## Markusso (27. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> IQ 80-Mädels sind doch meist Schnäppchen.
> 
> OT: Keiner so einen 1.5->1 1/8 Shim rumfliegen? Gab es doch mal von Syntace für VRO-Vorbauten.



Wie wärs damit:

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...l.html?xtcr=4&xtmcl=syntace%20reduzierh%FClse

Der funzt, seh ich des Öfteren im Einsatz...


----------



## frogmatic (28. August 2014)

Und auch noch billisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (28. August 2014)

Verdammt, die hab ich die ganze Zeit gesucht. Wusste doch, dass ich die irgendwo gesehen hatte

Merci!



ps. Die haben jetzt keine mehr davon bei BC


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2014)

.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (28. August 2014)

Mir wurscht, zur Not wird gekürzt-


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2014)

.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (28. August 2014)

Glaub ich nicht. Die VRO waren ewig lang, und so ein Vorbau muss ja nicht auf 100% klemmen.


----------



## Mexikobiker (29. August 2014)

Hallo,

Weiss jemand ein günstiges Hardtail oder Fully?? Günstig heisst bei mir halt eins wo der Normalpreis um die 2000,- liegt(lag). Habe kurz mal eins bei Farrad.de gesehen aber ist nun ausverkauft.. Reduziert von 1800,- auf 1200,- war mit echt guter Ausstattung. Markenmaessig bin ich für alles offen.....

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (29. August 2014)

Gehört ja egtl. in den Suche Thread @Mexikobiker aber ich bin ja nicht so ;-)
Heute gesehen:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...amont-Contrail-LTD-Komplettbike-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Toolkid (31. August 2014)

Schluss mit Spam im Schnäppchenjägerthread. Kommentare hier, spam ins KTWR. 





_schwede schrieb:


> Händler will für jeden Schlauch 4€ Verpackung und Versand .....





juicer666 schrieb:


> du willst es niocht kapieren, oder ? Deien Amazon "Schnäppchen" sind wirklich unbrauchbar ...





CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht Tage später geguckt hättet wüsstet ihr das dieses Angebot (spezifisch die Schläuche) bereits abgelaufen sind und jetzt wieder Schnäppchen wofür gibt es den laberthread?





freetourer schrieb:


> mimimimimi


----------



## freetourer (31. August 2014)

.


----------



## SofusCorn (31. August 2014)

Das ist ne Auflage von amazon,  dass pro Stück die Versandkosten berechnet werden müssen. Einige Händler lassen da aber wohl auch mit sich reden und erstatten zu viel gezahlten versand. Bei den Schläuchen ist das aber wohl eher einkalkuliert worden.


----------



## haekel72 (1. September 2014)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied vom Maxxis DHR zum DHRII ? Der DHR ist gerade im Angebot bei Bike Components!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. September 2014)

Das sind zwei verschiedene Reifen. Aber der eine ist der Nachfolger (bzw. die Weiterentwicklung) vom Anderen.


----------



## R.C. (1. September 2014)

Der eine ist Mist (DHR) der andere gut (DHR II) - eben weil er nichts mit dem DHR zu tun hat, ausser dem Namen.


----------



## haekel72 (1. September 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. September 2014)

R.C. findet den DHR Mist. Ich, zumindest in der leichten FR-Version, fand den ganz gut. DHR II ist hier von mtb-news ganz gut getestet worden.

Poste mal nen Link, denn je nach Gummi-Mischung usw ergibt sich eine Empfehlung bzw. nicht.


----------



## R.C. (1. September 2014)

Falls das Bild https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13505_Minion-DHR-MaxxPro-Faltreifen.html stimmt, sollte man ueberhaupt die Finger von dem Reifen lassen, der ist dann schon einige Jahre alt und sowieso nur noch fuer die Tonne, auf jeden Fall aber zu teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (1. September 2014)

Danke für die Infos Jungs


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. September 2014)

Das ist jetzt genau der Reifen, den ich gut fand. Würde den sofort kaufen, wenn ich gerade Reifen bräuchte. Billiger als 30 Euro hab ich den noch nicht gesehen. 60a ist die übliche, härtere Hinterreifen-Mischung. K.A., was der @R.C. da zu meckern hat.

Ich fahre aber auch nicht in glitschigen Bedingungen. Im trockenen, eher felsigen Gelände finde ich den für das Gewicht großartig.


----------



## R.C. (1. September 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt genau der Reifen, den ich gut fand. Würde den sofort kaufen, wenn ich gerade Reifen bräuchte. Billiger als 30 Euro hab ich den noch nicht gesehen. 60a ist die übliche, härtere Hinterreifen-Mischung. K.A., was der @R.C. da zu meckern hat.



Wen du den noch nie billiger als 30 EUR gesehen hast, suchst du bei den falschen. Hibike und B-C sind da meistens bei den billigeren: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/M...9-26x2-35-MaxxPro-Kevlar-Karkasse-60-TPI.html - das ist eigentlich der ganz normale Preis.

Den DHF (Falt,26x 2.35) gibt's zu genau dem gleichen Preis http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/Maxxis-Minion-Front-Faltreifen-Kevlar-Karkasse-60-TPI.html und waere damit eine Empfehlung - wenn ich auch den Preis immer noch als zu teuer ansehe (auch fuer einen DHF).


----------



## mpmarv (1. September 2014)

Wann wird der letzte * es endlich verstanden haben, nicht im Schnäppchenjägerthread zu spammen?

Sperrt doch bitte die Leute für den Thread.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. September 2014)

Oh, entschuldige, dass ich deinen kostbaren Webspace verschwendet habe ...

Man, reiß Dich mal am Riemen und beleidige keinen, dass ist unter aller Sau.




R.C. schrieb:


> Wen du den noch nie billiger als 30 EUR gesehen hast, suchst du bei den falschen. Hibike und B-C sind da meistens bei den billigeren: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/M...9-26x2-35-MaxxPro-Kevlar-Karkasse-60-TPI.html - das ist eigentlich der ganz normale Preis.
> 
> Den DHF (Falt,26x 2.35) gibt's zu genau dem gleichen Preis http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/Maxxis-Minion-Front-Faltreifen-Kevlar-Karkasse-60-TPI.html und waere damit eine Empfehlung - wenn ich auch den Preis immer noch als zu teuer ansehe (auch fuer einen DHF).



Bei bike-components und hibike schaue ich selten vorbei. Weil die selten echte Schnäppchen haben.

Ich mag die Mischung DHF und DHR. Man darf den DHR natürlich nur mit Reifen seiner Gewichtsklasse vergleichen, also einem Nobby Nic 2.4 oder einem Mountain King 2.4

Weiß ja nicht, was du so für deine Reifen ausgibst, aber unter 30 Euro/Stck ist jetzt zwar ständig was im Angebot, aber nicht immer was man sucht.


----------



## haekel72 (1. September 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> zu empf
> 
> Zu empfehlen?





mpmarv schrieb:


> Wann wird der letzte VOLLIDIOT es endlich verstanden haben, nicht im Schnäppchenjägerthread zu spammen?
> 
> Sperrt doch bitte die Leute für den Thread.


Was soll das???? Geht doch um Schnäppchen Suche! Alder Blase Dich nicht so auf!


----------



## freetourer (1. September 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Wann wird der letzte VOLLIDIOT es endlich verstanden haben, nicht im Schnäppchenjägerthread zu spammen?
> 
> Sperrt doch bitte die Leute für den Thread.



Naaaa ? - Heute mal wieder Lust den Blockwart zu spielen?


----------



## R.C. (1. September 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Bei bike-components und hibike schaue ich selten vorbei. Weil die selten echte Schnäppchen haben.



Gerade Hibike hat immer wieder mal Maxxis im Angebot, das letzte Mal habe ich ein Set DH DHF und DHR II in ST fuer 60 EUR (also 30 EUR pro Reifen gekauft).



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich mag die Mischung DHF und DHR. Man darf den DHR natürlich nur mit Reifen seiner Gewichtsklasse vergleichen, also einem Nobby Nic 2.4 oder einem Mountain King 2.4



Da sind wir uns dann eh einig - eben Mist . 



Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, was du so für deine Reifen ausgibst, aber unter 30 Euro/Stck ist jetzt zwar ständig was im Angebot, aber nicht immer was man sucht.



Ja, leider. Ich schaue ja, dass ich zumindest die weichen DH Reifen (DHF, DHR II, Butcher oder G5) fuer weniger als 35 EUR bekomme, das ist mir sonst bei dem Verschleiss zu teuer.

Ahja, die 2.3er Butcher Control gibt's auch fuer knapp ueber 30 EUR und sind wenn's nicht zu feucht (haben 50a) oder steinig (relativ duenn) ist, auch fuer vorne sehr gut brauchbar und rollen auch noch relativ leicht, praktisch ist das ein DHF mit etwas weniger Profil. http://www.gabelprofi.de/index.php?lang=1&cl=search&searchparam=butcher+control


----------



## dertutnix (1. September 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Wann wird der letzte * es endlich verstanden haben, nicht im Schnäppchenjägerthread zu spammen?...



wie du vielleicht bereits gemerkt hast, bist du im falschen film, daher bitte mäßigen und deine Wortwahl überdenken, die Verwarnung hast du dir dennoch verdient.

Exkurs sollte somit erledigt sein, bitte weitermachen, danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialeis (5. September 2014)

forever schrieb:


> *Update:* Der *Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz* ist auch etwas für *Weight Weenies, wiegt digital gewogen schlappe 8 Gramm! *Man zeige mir einen wo weniger wiegt, vorallem für den Preis von *74.5 Cent/Stück*!


Wie gross ist denn der Kettenstrebenschutz? Meinem Dirt Bike würde ich gerne einen verpassen, aber die Kettenstrebe hat an der dicksten Stelle 8cm Umfang, am der dünnsten 6cm, also wahrlich nicht viel. Der Bergamont Kettenstrebenschutz, den ich beim Händler für paar Bikes vom Erdgeschoss in den ersten Stock tragen bekommen habe, ist zu gross. Wahrscheinlich werden die alle gleich gross sein?


----------



## theduke1mtb (6. September 2014)

Syntace Laufräder bei BC in Aachen, der Satz 160€ günstiger, aber immer noch 888€ !!!


----------



## Markusso (6. September 2014)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Wie gross ist denn der Kettenstrebenschutz? Meinem Dirt Bike würde ich gerne einen verpassen, aber die Kettenstrebe hat an der dicksten Stelle 8cm Umfang, am der dünnsten 6cm, also wahrlich nicht viel. Der Bergamont Kettenstrebenschutz, den ich beim Händler für paar Bikes vom Erdgeschoss in den ersten Stock tragen bekommen habe, ist zu gross. Wahrscheinlich werden die alle gleich gross sein?



Probier ihn doch einfach mal aus. machst ja nix falsch, bei dem Preis...


----------



## Spezialeis (6. September 2014)

Markusso schrieb:


> Probier ihn doch einfach mal aus. machst ja nix falsch, bei dem Preis...


Jo, dachte ich mir auch. Sowieso könnte ich mal den mittlerweile versifften Kettenstrebenschutz am Hardtail wechseln.


----------



## sp00n82 (6. September 2014)

Oder halt einfach nen alten Schlauch zweckentfremden a la Leo Kast:
http://www.leokast.de/diverses/tutorials/kettenstrebenschutz-aus-fahrradschlauch/


----------



## Spezialeis (6. September 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Oder halt einfach nen alten Schlauch zweckentfremden a la Leo Kast:
> http://www.leokast.de/diverses/tutorials/kettenstrebenschutz-aus-fahrradschlauch/


Jo, das kenne ich schon. Aber ich habe keinen alten und/oder kaputten Schlauch.
Habe mir die Dinger auch bestellt. Leider nur ein paar, aber das Paypal-Konto war nur mit Geld für ein paar aufgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (6. September 2014)

Was ist den der beste Preis für ne Pike RCT3 Solo Air mit 150 mm? Gabs die schonmal für 500?


----------



## R.C. (6. September 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Was ist den der beste Preis für ne Pike RCT3 Solo Air mit 150 mm? Gabs die schonmal für 500?



26", 520 EUR: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...maxle-15mm-tapered-black-00-4018-649-000.html


----------



## Skeletor23 (6. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> 26", 520 EUR: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...maxle-15mm-tapered-black-00-4018-649-000.html




Super thx


----------



## forever (7. September 2014)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Jo, dachte ich mir auch. Sowieso könnte ich mal den mittlerweile versifften Kettenstrebenschutz am Hardtail wechseln.


Ich finde den super - Preis/Leistung Hammer-hart, vorallem wiegt nur 8 Gramm (!!!)
Habe noch 2 geordert, kosten ja nix.  Sonst hätte ich das Ding hier nicht vorgestellt,
bin damit echt zufrieden.


----------



## forever (7. September 2014)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Wie gross ist denn der Kettenstrebenschutz? Meinem Dirt Bike würde ich gerne einen verpassen, aber die Kettenstrebe hat an der dicksten Stelle 8cm Umfang, am der dünnsten 6cm, also wahrlich nicht viel. Der Bergamont Kettenstrebenschutz, den ich beim Händler für paar Bikes vom Erdgeschoss in den ersten Stock tragen bekommen habe, ist zu gross. Wahrscheinlich werden die alle gleich gross sein?


Hmm, für ne fette Dirtbike Strebe könnte es eng werden...also für ein normales XC Hardtail passt es wie "Arsch auf Eimer".


----------



## forever (7. September 2014)

@all
Ich habe noch einen sehr guten (preiswerten) Händler entdeckt vor 2 Wochen, aber der Typ versendet nicht nach DE,
bzw. ist leider - dass muss ich sagen, zu blöde, seinen eingeschränkten Bieterkreis abzuändern, hatte ihn schon 3x
darauf hingewiesen, auf englisch, und er sendet mir immer seine gleichen, Sinn-freien Textbausteine zurück - klarer
Fall von einfach dumm...sehr schade...würde gerne einige Parts hier vorstellen, nur so macht das keinen Sinn...und endlich bin ich nach >1 Woche diese )!/§$! Grippe los.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. September 2014)

Oder Google-Translater.

Ich hatte mal in einer Bedienungsanleitung Ochseschlauch stehen. Na, wer kommt drauf?

Gemeint war "steertube".


----------



## Spezialeis (7. September 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Hmm, für ne fette Dirtbike Strebe könnte es eng werden...also für ein normales XC Hardtail passt es wie "Arsch auf Eimer".


Nee, mein Dirt Bike het eher eine dünne Kettenstrebe.

Entweder ich lade für so eBay-Kleinkram mein Paypal-Konto wieder auf, oder ich besorg mir mal ein Prepaid-Kreditkarte. 

Versendet dieser Händler denn in die Schweiz? Wenn ja, dann kannst du mir ja den Link sonst per PN schicken, wenn du den hier nicht veröffentlichen willst.


----------



## forever (7. September 2014)

Der Typ von ebay versendet weltweit, also der Mr. wo es auch den 1.49 EUR Kettenstrebenschutz im Twix-Doppelpack gibt.


----------



## Spezialeis (7. September 2014)

Ich hatte mich jetzt auf
"Ich habe noch einen sehr guten (preiswerten) Händler entdeckt vor 2 Wochen, aber der Typ versendet nicht nach DE,
bzw. ist leider - dass muss ich sagen [...] bezogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (7. September 2014)

Mausso schrieb:


> Probier ihn doch einfach mal aus. machst ja nix falsch, bei dem Preis...


Doch, die sind absoluter Tinnef. Extrem dünn und gehen nur über Hardtail-Kettenstreben...


----------



## forever (8. September 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Doch, die sind absoluter Tinnef. Extrem dünn und gehen nur über Hardtail-Kettenstreben...


Nun, dafür sind sie gemacht.  Ich fahre am Racer lieber ein 8gr. Teil als so ein Ding was wesentlich mehr wiegt, und die Länge reicht am HT voll aus - aber alles hat 2 Seiten im Leben, des einen Freud' - des anderen Leid.


----------



## frogmatic (9. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Der eine ist Mist (DHR) der andere gut (DHR II) - eben weil er nichts mit dem DHR zu tun hat, ausser dem Namen.



Hm, kannst du das auch begründen?
Bis jetzt hatte ich am DHR wenig auszusetzen, und habe davon noch genug, um mir so schnell keinen DHR II zuzulegen.


----------



## R.C. (9. September 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hm, kannst du das auch begründen?



Er hat praktisch keinen Seitenhalt und setzt sich sehr schnell zu, Rollwiderstand ist auch nicht besonders. Bremsen und 'klettern' kann er aber halbwegs. Das Original ist besser, aber auch nicht gut bei den heutigen Alternativen.





Btw. wenn er _dir_ gefaellt, kannst du sowieso ignorieren, was andere sagen.


----------



## acris (11. September 2014)

Nabend,

folgendes Problem:

Habe gerade einen dieser China-Carbon-Lenker montiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/page-52#post-12146950
Mit Drehmomentschlüssel auf 4Nm eingestellt, Alu-Vorbau mit 4 Schrauben. Keine Montagepaste, sondern lediglich alle Teile gesäubert. Bis das erwünschte Drehmoment erreicht wurde hat es ein paar mal gekracht. Aüßerlich sind keine Beschädigungen zu erkennen. Hab schon etwas rumgesucht aber nicht viel zum Thema gefunden.

Was meint ihr dazu? Lenker für die Tonne?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Derivator22 (11. September 2014)

Lenker und Klemmung haben den selben Umfang?


----------



## acris (11. September 2014)

Jawoll


----------



## damage0099 (12. September 2014)

acris schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...


Also wenn es 'krachte', hätte ICH Bedenken. Stell dir vor, du rast wo runter und es macht 'klack'.....Ich würde ihn ohne wenn und aber verschrotten.....


----------



## bobons (12. September 2014)

acris schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu? Lenker für die Tonne?
> Danke und Grüße



Jupp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

Neues Lenker Schnäppchen...mal wieder Carbon! 

Diesmal ein Lenker in 700mm Breite (nichts für mich, aber wohl für Euch) OS Klemmung, @126gr. circa, das Ganze mit roten oder silbernen Decals - für schlappe 18.99 EUR - nein, es kommt diesmal kein Versand extra dazu, inclusive! 

*Carbon Flatbar 700mm, 31.8 OS, UD Design - nur ca. 126 Gramm !*
















Der Link

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Voll-Carbon-...enker-Trekking-Bugel-31-8x700mm-/301302179436


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

Bei mir funzt er 1a!


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

acris schrieb:


> Jawoll


Bist Du sicher dass dein DrehMo überhaupt richtig ist? Es gibt ne Menge Schrottbillig Teile, wo der Eingestellte Wert & Realität Welten verschieden sind. Meiner hält ohne Probleme, Einzelfälle gibt es immer mal wieder, es krachte auch nichts beim Anziehen der Schrauben...hast Du die Schrauben überhaupt per Kreuz angezogen, schrittweise?


----------



## acris (12. September 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher dass dein DrehMo überhaupt richtig ist? Es gibt ne Menge Schrottbillig Teile, wo der Eingestellte Wert & Realität Welten verschieden sind. Meiner hält ohne Probleme, Einzelfälle gibt es immer mal wieder, es krachte auch nichts beim Anziehen der Schrauben...hast Du die Schrauben überhaupt per Kreuz angezogen, schrittweise?


Moin,
Schrauben wurden über Kreuz suksessive angezogen. Dremo ist ein Proxxon MC 15, ganz neu. Denke eher, dass das Problem beim Lenker liegt. Danke für die vielen Meinungen.


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

acris schrieb:


> Moin,
> Schrauben wurden über Kreuz suksessive angezogen. Dremo ist ein Proxxon MC 15, ganz neu. Denke eher, dass das Problem beim Lenker liegt. Danke für die vielen Meinungen.


Ich würde mir kostenlosen Ersatz schicken lassen, nachdem ich dem Händler ausführlich das Problem schildern würde.


----------



## markus-maximus (12. September 2014)

Ich würde bei Carbon immer Paste verwenden und immer mindestens 20-30% weniger Drehmoment..dann testen und im Zweifelsfall den DM leicht erhöhen..also in deinem Fall bei 3Nm beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Carbon immer Paste verwenden und immer mindestens 20-30% weniger Drehmoment..dann testen und im Zweifelsfall den DM leicht erhöhen..also in deinem Fall bei 3Nm beginnen


Richtig, das mache ich auch immer...Carbonmontagepaste, und dann wird etwas geringer immer angezogen, generell aber auch bei anderen Schrauben, neulich hatte ich auch so ein schönes Erlebnis mit einer Bontrager Sattelklemme: Die Klemme hält laut Aufdruck max. 7Nm aus, ich habe mit 5.7Nm angezogen, als es laut KLACK machte, und die Schraube war dahin..d.h. die Mutter in der Klemme, wo die Schraube hält...und die Stütze rauschte ins Sattelrohr...ich war tierisch genervt, denn wo bekommt man am Samstag Nachmittag eine neue 36mm Klemme her? Also mit einem anderen Bike die Hausrunde gefahren und ein sch...Feeling wg. der Klemme gehabt.


----------



## acris (12. September 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Ich würde mir kostenlosen Ersatz schicken lassen, nachdem ich dem Händler ausführlich das Problem schildern würde.


Probieren kann man's. Oder gleich als Lehrgeld verbuchen. Ich bin für's erste jedenfalls von Carbon kuriert. Habe dann doch keine Lust wie mit rohen Eiern durch die Gegend zu fahren. Werde als nächstes einen kleinen Bruchtest unternehmen.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. September 2014)

acris schrieb:


> Werde als nächstes einen kleinen Bruchtest unternehmen.


Sowas? Dann aber auch aufnehmen bitte. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html


----------



## bobons (12. September 2014)

forever schrieb:


>



Sieht man da etwas Lufteinschlüsse?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. September 2014)

Sind die China-Carbonlenker wirklich so günstig, dass man sich die 80-90€ für ein Syntace-Auslaufmodell nicht leisten möchte?

Beim Sattel ist es ja noch ok, ein leichter Selle kann genauso oder noch schneller brechen... aber beim Lenker


----------



## acris (12. September 2014)

Gerade im noch montierten Zustand mit vollem Gewicht (85 kg) an den Griffenden aufgestützt. Linke Seite ist nun stark beschädigt und lässt sich mit wenig Kraft verformen. Der Schaden ist neben der Klemmung aufgetreten, Klemmbereich sieht in Ordnung aus.
Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## damage0099 (12. September 2014)

Das nenn ich mal Qualität aus Fernost! Sauber!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2014)

.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. September 2014)

Soviel zur geprüften Qualität der Waren, die man in Europa kaufen kann ... aber gut die Bucht ist wahrscheinlich auch das extremste Beispiel, wo man definitiv nichts kaufen sollte was auch nur theoretisch versteckte Mängel bezüglich Material oder Funktion haben könnte!


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (12. September 2014)

Die Chinakracher werden ihrem Namen gerecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. September 2014)

Gebe mal kurz Rückmeldung das ich die Hängewaage inzwischen erhalten habe.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/page-59

Nette Zusatzfunktion, es wird durch längeres drücken der "Unit" Taste die Temperatur angezeigt. Das ganze für 2€ ist wirklich super.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (12. September 2014)

acris schrieb:


> ... Bis das erwünschte Drehmoment erreicht wurde hat es ein paar mal gekracht. ... Lenker für die Tonne?





bobons schrieb:


> Jupp!



Nicht zwangsläufig. Solange genügend Fasern übrig sind, um die Kräfte aufzunehmen, kann auch ein solcher Lenker noch halten. Deswegen kann man die so testen, wie @acris das gemacht hat. Wenn man ein Lenkerende dynamisch mit vollem Körpergewicht belasten kann, ohne dass der Lenker in die Binsen geht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass er weiter halten kann, da CFK dauerschwingfest ist (i.Vgl.). Natürlich muss man den Test mit beiden Lenkerenden durchführen. Muss sich dann jeder selber fragen, ob er das Risiko eingehen will.

Aber wir lernen noch was aus der ganzen Sache: Ist das Teil fest, bevor das vorgeschrieben Drehmoment erreicht ist, kann ich aufhören, weiter fest zu ziehen.

Ursachenforschung wäre aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, nicht, dass eines der beteiligten Teile fehlerhaft ist.

Hier war doch irgendwo ein Lenkertest verlinkt, aus dem das Fazit hervorgeht, dass Carbon Potenzial hat, aber eben nicht 100% vertrauenswürdig ist. Selbst Markenlenker knicken ein. Andere wiederum würden wohl auch den Weltuntergang überleben.

Wobei der Fehler nicht aus dem Material an sich kommt, sondern aus den Tücken der Verarbeitung.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2014)

.


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

Okay, keine BilligCarbon Lenker mehr...  die Sättel scheinen aber allesamt unproblematisch zu sein, halten auch bei mir die letzten 2-3 Jahre absolut Problemlos.


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

acris schrieb:


> Probieren kann man's. Oder gleich als Lehrgeld verbuchen. Ich bin für's erste jedenfalls von Carbon kuriert. Habe dann doch keine Lust wie mit rohen Eiern durch die Gegend zu fahren. Werde als nächstes einen kleinen Bruchtest unternehmen.


Kann ich verstehen. Bin mir aber sicher, dass der Lenker in kürzerer Breite beim reinen XC & Forstautobahn via HT hält - klar, aber das möchte man(n) nicht nur fahren...hier im Bikemarkt hatte einer den Lenker verkauft, war noch 1a Zustand, und er schrieb das er diesen 3,5 Jahre soweit ich mich erinnere gefahren hatte...somit war der Lenker okay.


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> die dinger können viele funktionen haben, aber ob die genauigkeit stimmt ist was anderes.
> 
> ein normaler, digitaler messschieber zeigt auch 2 stellen nach dem komma an, hat aber trotzdem nur eine messgenauigkeit von 0,02 mm.
> d.h. bei einem normal mit 10,00 mm darf der messschieber 9,98 mm bis 10,02 mm anzeigen.


Richtig, und was hat dies jetzt hier mit Carbonlenkern zu tun im Fred? Es ging ja nicht um digitale Messschieber hier. 

Hatte den Text darüber nicht gelesen, somit der Vergleich..ist klar...wobei Lenker & Messschieber sehr unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. September 2014)

womit wir das jetzt hoffentlich endgültig geklärt haben und hier die letzten 20 seiten nicht mehr über das schnäppchen an sich, sondern um die qualität von china-artikeln. muss zugeben, das interessiert mich auch - ob hier der richtige platz ist, wenn ich als user in die "suche" gehe... finde ich erstmal nix. aber wurde ja schon mehrmals erwähnt und sich standhaft gewährt - mit halb alibaba-portfolio hier...


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Soviel zur geprüften Qualität der Waren, die man in Europa kaufen kann ... aber gut die Bucht ist wahrscheinlich auch das extremste Beispiel, wo man definitiv nichts kaufen sollte was auch nur theoretisch versteckte Mängel bezüglich Material oder Funktion haben könnte!


Na ich möchte mal deinen 99 EUR Carbon Lenker sehen, wenn Du mit 85kg Lebendgewicht dich damit auf die Seite fallen lässt - wird wohl auch ein bisschen "fucked up" sein, vorallem wenn Du das auf Asphalt machst...und nicht nur das Einzige Problem dabei:
Markenware kann & crashed dir real genauso weg - und dann?!? ...kannst Du dir deinen schönen Prüfprotokoll Sticker wohin pappen, wo die Sonne niemals scheint...weil völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> womit wir das jetzt hoffentlich endgültig geklärt haben und hier die letzten 20 seiten nicht mehr über das schnäppchen an sich, sondern um die qualität von china-artikeln. muss zugeben, das interessiert mich auch - ob hier der richtige platz ist, wenn ich als user in die "suche" gehe... finde ich erstmal nix. aber wurde ja schon mehrmals erwähnt und sich standhaft gewährt - mit halb alibaba-portfolio hier...


China Ware generell an sich ist nichts verwerfliches - oder denkst Du, alles andere außer Nicolai kommt auch "Made in Germany"? 99%
der Hersteller lassen dort fertigen, und die Fertigungsstraßen dort heutzutage sind HighTech, kein LowCost Schrott wie in den 90ern..es kommt halt immer auf den Verarbeitungsvorgang an...und viele Firmen pappen nur ihre Sticker bespielsweise auf teure Rahmen, schon
kostet der Spaß gleich mal 500-700 EUR mehr - als bei anderen...Drittanbietern.

Meine China Sättel halten allesamt, z.T. seit Jahren, sind leicht, und waren relativ günstig jeweils, kein Crash, etc....den Preis was z.B. ein SpeedNeedle kostet, nur weil er cool aussieht & leicht ist, würde ich im Leben nicht ausgeben. Ob das jetzt 74gr, oder 91, 99gr wie bei meinen Sätteln ist - auf die paar Gramm kommt es mir nicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. September 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Na ich möchte mal deinen 99 EUR Carbon Lenker sehen, wenn Du mit 85kg Lebendgewicht dich damit auf die Seite fallen lässt - wird wohl auch ein bisschen "fucked up" sein, vorallem wenn Du das auf Asphalt machst...



Was genau willst du jetzt damit sagen?
So wie es für mich aussieht wurde bei den China-Lenkern darauf geachtet, dass die möglichst so aussehen wie ein guter Lenker, während die inneren Werte total vernachlässigt wurden.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. September 2014)

Ne ne... Ging mir gar nicht darum, habe selber die sj4000 und jede menge Kamera Zubehör aus China. Mir ging's darum, dass diese Erfahrungen niemand findet, der das Forum nach dem Thema China Lenker zum Beispiel durchsucht. 
Btw. die teueren Firmen haben eine Qualitätskontrolle meist dazwischen. Die einen, nehmens ernst, die anderen winken alles durch. 
Es ist jetzt nicht nuuuur Aufkleber und go. (Wobei es das selten auch gibt)


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Was genau willst du jetzt damit sagen?
> So wie es für mich aussieht wurde bei den China-Lenkern darauf geachtet, dass die möglichst so aussehen wie ein guter Lenker, während die inneren Werte total vernachlässigt wurden.


Kannst Du denken? Es geht darum, dass nicht jeder "Marken-Lenker" stabil & haltbar ist, mitunter crashen die genauso weg wie China Ware, unter den Händen...und dann bringt es dir nichts, mitunter viel Geld für einen teuren Carbon Lenker bezahlt zu haben.


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

[QUOTE="dragonjackson, post: 12311240, member: 190951"Es ist jetzt nicht nuuuur Aufkleber und go. (Wobei es das selten auch gibt)[/QUOTE]

Bei dem No Saint MaxiAri vor Jahren war es so - den Rahmen konntest Du auch für viel Geld mit Markenbempel kaufen, wesentlich teurer
als das "Original" von Radsport Bornmann, ich habe noch nicht gelesen, dass dieser Rahmen seinerzeit gebrochen wäre, im normalen XC Einsatz.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. September 2014)

Hätte, war und ich habe nie gehört ist ein eindeutiges Indiz für Pauschalaussagen . 
Na, ich find da muss man mit gesunden Menschenverstand ran gehen. Und ich finds gut, dass der Austausch statt findet. 
Ich finde es halt hier im Thread (bei dem Ausmaß) definitiv falsch!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. September 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Kannst Du denken? Es geht darum, dass nicht jeder "Marken-Lenker" stabil & haltbar ist, mitunter crashen die genauso weg wie China Ware, unter den Händen...und dann bringt es dir nichts, mitunter viel Geld für einen teuren Carbon Lenker bezahlt zu haben.



Du musst ja nicht gleich ausfallend werden, nur weil ich brüchige China-Lenker kritisiere und für ein Risiko halte.
Und natürlich hält ein Syntace-Lenker wesentlich mehr aus und ist extrem stabil sowie lange haltbar, von anderen "80-90€ Lenkern" war von meiner Seite aus nie die Rede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Du musst ja nicht gleich ausfallend werden, nur weil ich brüchige China-Lenker kritisiere und für ein Risiko halte.
> Und natürlich hält ein Syntace-Lenker wesentlich mehr aus und ist extrem stabil sowie lange haltbar, von anderen "80-90€ Lenkern" war von meiner Seite aus nie die Rede.


Ich meinte es ja nicht böse. Syntace habe/hatte ich auch, allerdings sind mir die Lenker zu schwer, ganz allgemein, nichts für ungut.


----------



## damonsta (12. September 2014)

Kauft euch einfach einen Schmolke Lenker und werdet glücklich. Spätestens die DH Ausführung hält einfach alles aus. Amen.


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

damonsta schrieb:


> Kauft euch einfach einen Schmolke Lenker und werdet glücklich. Spätestens die DH Ausführung hält einfach alles aus. Amen.


Du mußt es ja gleich wieder übertreiben.


----------



## Nachaz (12. September 2014)

damonsta schrieb:


> Kauft euch einfach einen Schmolke Lenker und werdet glücklich. Spätestens die DH Ausführung hält einfach alles aus. Amen.


Fast alles


----------



## forever (12. September 2014)

@Nachaz

Genau das meinte ich ja, Pauschalaussgen wie: "Billigware aus China ist alles Schrott!" gilt so nicht per se, auch Markenware bricht, und kommt nebenbei auch aus Asien, dazu. Da hast Du nochmal Schwein gehabt, wenigstens nicht dir den Arm gebrochen, mein Beileid. 

Dein Foto ist der Beste Beweis, das meine ich ja die Ganze Zeit. Ernsthaft, an einem DH'ler wie deinem hätte ich Angst um mein Leben, würde ich dabei Carbon Teile einsetzen, zumindest was solche Sachen wie Stütze, Sattel & Lenker betrifft....weil, die Bikes werden
ja richtig gerockt.


----------



## Nachaz (12. September 2014)

forever schrieb:


> @Nachaz
> 
> Genau das meinte ich ja, Pauschalaussgen wie: "Billigware aus China ist alles Schrott!" gilt so nicht per se, auch Markenware bricht, und kommt nebenbei auch aus Asien, dazu. Da hast Du nochmal Schwein gehabt, wenigstens nicht dir den Arm gebrochen, mein Beileid.
> 
> ...



Bin nicht ich, war vor einiger Zeit mal im Defekte-Album (Klick auf's Bild). Wäre ich das gewesen, hätte ich die Schulter gebrochen. 

Fahre auch mittlerweile viel Carbon, will da nix verteufeln, aber bei Lenkern schau ich lieber zwei mal. Und wenn es da keine Erfahrungen gibt, kaufe ich nicht. Würde aber mal gerne die China-Carbonfelgen ausprobieren...


----------



## forever (13. September 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Bin nicht ich, war vor einiger Zeit mal im Defekte-Album (Klick auf's Bild). Wäre ich das gewesen, hätte ich die Schulter gebrochen.
> 
> Fahre auch mittlerweile viel Carbon, will da nix verteufeln, aber bei Lenkern schau ich lieber zwei mal. Und wenn es da keine Erfahrungen gibt, kaufe ich nicht. Würde aber mal gerne die China-Carbonfelgen ausprobieren...



Glück gehabt!  China Carbonfelgen traue ich nicht wirklich...habe einen Satz Carbonfelgen, sind in einem XXX Bontrager LRS und nicht
die typische China Ware.


----------



## dragonjackson (13. September 2014)

Von einem Lenker auf alle Carbonlenker zu schließen ist wirklich... 
Gute Carbonlenker halten min genau so viel aus! 
Es ist wie bei Allem: etwas was schlecht gemacht wurde, geht kaputt. Sei es Carbon, Alu, Stahl oder Titan! 
Und ein Beweis ist das noch lange nicht. Wer weiß, wie damit umgegangen wurde!?


----------



## forever (13. September 2014)

Ich kann nur sagen, ich habe das Ding als Flatbar, nicht Riser, und 620er Breite...er hält, auch hat beim Anziehen der Schrauben nichts geknackst.


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. September 2014)

---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (13. September 2014)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> hab noch einen Gutschein [...]


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. September 2014)

---


----------



## veraono (13. September 2014)

Amen


----------



## Toolkid (14. September 2014)

Gelaber hier hin.


Moga schrieb:


> Oder so^^ Bestelle halt viel da xD





juicer666 schrieb:


> ah, wieder ein tolles Amazon Schnäppchen von dir ... NICHT ... wann lernst du es endlich ? Das sind keine Schnapper !





Moga schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Problem? Sie sind günstiger als sonst. Und bei den Klamotten kommts halt immer auf die Größe an.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. September 2014)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> heute wieder bei Ebay, von Conrad
> 
> Bosch 32-tlg. Schrauberbit-Set + Handschraubendreher für 9,99 inkl.



Absurd ist, dass die sowas nicht auf ihrer Seite anbieten. Hätte mich dann durchaus interessiert, aber die PayPal-Bucht habe ich schon lange verlassen.


----------



## SofusCorn (14. September 2014)

Das Set findet man regelmäßig auf mydealz:
http://www.mydealz.de/?s=bosch&op=Suchen


----------



## dkc-live (14. September 2014)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> heute wieder bei Ebay, von Conrad
> 
> Bosch 32-tlg. Schrauberbit-Set + Handschraubendreher für 9,99 inkl.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön


----------



## Maxey (15. September 2014)

Hey,

ich suche einen Selle Italia SLR Sattel... Farbe weiss, schwarz oder rot. Ausführung ist auch egal. also Sprich 135gr oder 180gr.


----------



## prof.66 (16. September 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/supra30-trizoid-evo-wheelset.htm
> 
> LRS supra30 99£.
> 
> Ssv bei superstar.



Danke, habe ich eben bestellt, genau auf sowas habe ich gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (16. September 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Danke, habe ich eben bestellt, genau auf sowas habe ich gewartet.


Hab auch zugeschlagen


----------



## R.C. (16. September 2014)

Kann man bitte aufhoeren im Schnaeppchenjaegerthread riesige, fette, bunte Schrift zu verwenden?!


----------



## freetourer (16. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Kann man bitte aufhoeren im Schnaeppchenjaegerthread riesige, fette, bunte Schrift zu verwenden?!


----------



## R.C. (16. September 2014)

Dann kannst du mir sicher den Sinn hinter solchen Posts erklaeren:  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-6#post-12320209
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-5#post-12277219


----------



## Alpine Maschine (16. September 2014)

Nur, um Dich zu ärgern!

Kann mir vorstellen, dass das irgendwo rauskopiert ist und dann nicht in der Größe angepasst wurde.

Ansonsten wirds schwer mit dem Sinn ... Geltungssucht? Ist ja ein Forumsphänomen.


----------



## freetourer (16. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mir sicher den Sinn hinter solchen Posts erklaeren:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-6#post-12320209
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-5#post-12277219



Ehrlich gesagt denke ich, dass man dahinter keinen Sinn suchen muss. Es wird eher so sein wie @Alpine Maschine geschrieben hat, dass man einfach Überschriften, Bezeichnungen o.ä. der vermeintlichen Schnäppchen von den Webseiten kopiert und dann hier reinkopiert.

Verstehe nur nicht, was daran stören soll bzw. warum man sich berufen fühlt das anzumahnen.

In unserer normierten und standardisierten Welt und bei der Fülle der vielen nichtssagenden aber gleichaussehenden Posts in diesem Forum bin ich froh um jeden Beitrag hier, der nicht wie jeder andere aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. September 2014)

entspannt euch.
die schriftgröße ist stein des anstoßes? ensthaft?   

nerviger finde ich die RCZ-spamposts

wobei ich für den schnäppchenjägerthread sowieso keine liebe empfinde.


----------



## R.C. (16. September 2014)

fone schrieb:


> die schriftgröße ist stein des anstoßes? ensthaft?



Willst du mir etwa unterstellen, ich machte Witze?  

Ernsthaft, da schaut man mal wieder rein und kriegt als erstes gleich Nasenbluten, weil einen die Riesenschrift anspringt.


----------



## fone (16. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Willst du mir etwa unterstellen, ich machte Witze?
> 
> Ernsthaft, da schaut man mal wieder rein und kriegt als erstes gleich Nasenbluten, weil einen die Riesenschrift anspringt.


Nasenbluten, sehr geil, ich musste lachen 

mir kam das grad gar nicht so groß vor, als ich deine links angeklickt hatte.


----------



## freetourer (16. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Willst du mir etwa unterstellen, ich machte Witze?
> 
> Ernsthaft, da schaut man mal wieder rein und kriegt als erstes gleich Nasenbluten, weil einen die Riesenschrift anspringt.



Wenn das Deine wahren Probleme sind wach mal lieber auf.


----------



## R.C. (16. September 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wenn das Deine wahren Probleme sind wach mal lieber auf.



Ich bin halt ein so allumfassend gluecklicher Mensch, dass das das einzige ist, was mich stoert.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. September 2014)

Kauft euch einen Monitor der mehr als 1024x768 darstellen kann, dann ist die Schrift auch wieder klein


----------



## juicer666 (16. September 2014)

fail



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Kauft euch einen Monitor der mehr als 1024x768 darstellen kann, dann ist die Schrift auch wieder klein


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. September 2014)

fail ist es sich über so einen Scheiß aufzuregen wie eine zu große Schrift in einem Thema, das eh sauber gehalten wird wie kein zweites hier im Forum...


----------



## veraono (16. September 2014)

*Nette* Runde _*hier*_....


----------



## Derivator22 (17. September 2014)

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit der von mir im Schnäppchenjägerthread verlinkten DT-Swiss Gabel?
Die nach hinten verlegte Gabelbrücke finde ich irgendwie mal "anders".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (17. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> fail ist es sich über so einen Scheiß aufzuregen wie eine zu große Schrift in einem Thema, das eh sauber gehalten wird wie kein zweites hier im Forum...



Mich stoeren sinnlose Posts wieder weniger als aufdringliche Schrift (sonst waer' ich auch kaum im IBC .
Was man jetzt von Leuten halten muss, die sich darueber aufregen dass sich andere ueber nichtige Dinge aufregen sage ich lieber nicht.


----------



## R.C. (17. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Hat einer Erfahrungen mit der von mir im Schnäppchenjägerthread verlinkten DT-Swiss Gabel?
> Die nach hinten verlegte Gabelbrücke finde ich irgendwie mal "anders".



Manitous haben die schon ein bisschen laenger, ohne Probleme (mit dem Vorteil von groesserer Reifenfreiheit bei Matsch).


----------



## Derivator22 (17. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Manitous haben die schon ein bisschen laenger, ohne Probleme (mit dem Vorteil von groesserer Reifenfreiheit bei Matsch).



Zuerst einmal: Dank Dir! Habe mich glaube aber generell falsch ausgedrückt: ich meinte nicht Erfahrung bzgl. der Gabelbrücke, sondern generell mit der Gabel (DT Swiss erlangte ja eher "Ansehen" als Laufradschmiede, denn als Gabelbauer).

Zum Thema Platz: bei dem 2014er 7.0er 140er Slide ist hier definitiv der Hinterbau das Teil, dass man aus Platzgründen mehr als nur dringend tauschen müsste... 
Echt schade, dass da so wenig Platz hinten ist


----------



## toastet (17. September 2014)

mit der forensuche oben rechts wirst du sicher was zu den dt gabeln finden


----------



## Derivator22 (17. September 2014)

Nicht wirklich...


----------



## tf1971 (17. September 2014)

Hallo,

hat jmd. Erfahrungen mit den Easton-Carbon-Lenkern?
Easton kenne ich von früher eigentlich nur von Alu-Produkten.
Die Suche hat nicht viel Erhellendes gebracht, mich interessiert der EC90 Carbon Riser Low.
Danke!


----------



## Nayis (17. September 2014)

In der aktuellen Freeride ist ein Test drin wo der Carbonlenker von Easton den 2. Platz gemacht hat, allerdings die Version mit 800mm und 35mm Klemmung falls dir das was helfen sollte


----------



## bobons (17. September 2014)

Meine DT Swiss EXM130 funktioniert super! Einmal entleeren, aufpumpen, einstellen und glücklich sein. Bei der Carbon-XMM hatte ich gelesen, dass diese weniger steif ist als die Aluvariante, war wohl mal einem Test.
Ich habe mich aber nur aus Kostengründen für die EXM entschieden, bei 180 Euro gab es da nicht mehr viel zu überlegen. Ich bin damit erst 440 km gefahren, finde sie aber perfekt, weil sie unauffällig ihre Arbeit verrichtet und nie irgendwelche Schwächen zeigt.
Die EXM150 wurde übrigens auch schon hier auf MTB-News getestet.


----------



## Derivator22 (17. September 2014)

Super Dank Dir!
Unauffällig ihre Arbeit verrichten. Genau so stelle ich mit eine Gabel vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tf1971 (17. September 2014)

@Nayis: Naja, zumindest scheint Easton nicht zwangsläufig Schrott zu produzieren! Danke!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. September 2014)

tf1971 schrieb:


> @Nayis: Naja, zumindest scheint Easton nicht zwangsläufig Schrott zu produzieren! Danke!



Das ganz sicher nicht, in Sachen Lenker und Vorbauten wären die nach Syntace auch meine Nummer 2... ich fahre an beiden Bikes den guten alten "Monkey Bar" und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Allerdings soll die Hinterradnabe des Haven-LRS der totale Müll sein, was echt schade ist, denn die gibt es ja gerade zum Schnäppchenpreis und wäre sonst eine Überlegung wert!


----------



## freetourer (17. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ....
> Allerdings soll die Hinterradnabe des Haven-LRS der totale Müll sein, was echt schade ist, denn die gibt es ja gerade zum Schnäppchenpreis und wäre sonst eine Überlegung wert!



Da bist Du aber nicht ganz richtig informiert. Betraf doch nur die älteren Modelle und für die bekommst Du von Easton stressfrei Ersatz - danach hast Du keinen Stress mehr.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. September 2014)

Die älteren Modelle?
Hier sind etliche Berichte von dem Problem:
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/tires-and-wheels/wheelset/easton/haven-disc/prd_449354_157crx.aspx

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die jetzt plötzlich Naben mit mehr Sperrklinken einbauen, zumal das "Schnäppchen" auch sicher nicht das 2015er Modell ist!

Edit:
Meinst du diese Aktion hier?
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/...spacer-upgrade-kit-for-m1-mountain-bike-hubs/


----------



## Toolkid (18. September 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für OT, aber wir sollten uns hier doch wohl auf Fahrradteile beschränken denke ich,
> sonst posten wir hier bald auch die OBI ect. Werbeprospekte...Moderator !?


Ich hab mir nochmal den Eingangspost durchgelesen. Da steht nix von einer Limitierung auf Fahrradteile. Wenn deiner Meinung nach nur Fahrradteile gepostet werden dürfen, sind Angebote von Kompletträdern und Werkzeug ebenfalls unzulässig.


----------



## vitaminc (18. September 2014)

oops falscher Fred..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (18. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Die älteren Modelle?
> Hier sind etliche Berichte von dem Problem:
> http://www.mtbr.com/cat/tires-and-wheels/wheelset/easton/haven-disc/prd_449354_157crx.aspx
> 
> ...




Selektive Wahrnehmung?

Die Sperrklinken waren doch gar nicht das Problem.

Hast Du Dir überhaupt mal angeschaut, wie alt die Berichte dort größtenteils sind - welche Version der Haven - Räder könnten sie demnach logischerweise wohl haben (zu besseren Verständnis: jemand, der in 2011 ein Problem postet wird wohl kaum vorher eine Zeitreise gemacht haben um sich einen 2013er oder 2012er LRS gekauft zu haben)

Bezogen auf die Hinterradnabe (steht es dort 16 zu 11, wenn man dann noch davon ausgeht dass sich eh eher die zu Wort melden,die eben Probleme mit dem Produkt haben (die üblichen anzunehmenden Anteile kannst Du ja mal im Web googeln) ist die Anzahl 11 (zumal die meisten Berichte eh recht alt sind) mMn nicht besonders Besorgnis erregend.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (18. September 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nochmal den Eingangspost durchgelesen. Da steht nix von einer Limitierung auf Fahrradteile. Wenn deiner Meinung nach nur Fahrradteile gepostet werden dürfen, sind Angebote von Kompletträdern und Werkzeug ebenfalls unzulässig.



Ich würde bei den Schnäppchen schon differenzieren zwischen Dingen die ich füs Bike gebrauchen kann und artfremden Teilen wie z.B. dein genannter Akkuschrauber. Wenn man für Haushalt und Co. Schnäppchen sucht kann man auf die einschlägigen Portale zurückgreifen. Zudem wurde auf einem dieser Portale dieser Akkuschrauber auch als "Deal" eingestellt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. September 2014)

@*freetourer:*
Leider verrätst du allerdings nicht deine offenbar weitergehenden Informationen zu diesem Problem des LRS und dessen mögliche Lösung.

Es steht halt eine Bewertung von 3 Sternen (bei 28 Reviews) gegenüber etlichen LRS die mit 5 Sternen bewertet sind.


----------



## 12die4 (18. September 2014)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Urge AllMountain Helm 74.49€ bei chainreactioncycles.com
> 
> Hier gleich mal ein Bild von meinem;



Iiih, ist der häßlich! Wer fährt denn sowas freiwillig?


----------



## mikefize (18. September 2014)

Weiß jemand ob die Erdbeer Fruchtknödel vegan sind?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. September 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die Erdbeer Fruchtknödel vegan sind?



Ich fürchte nein (es dürfte Magermilch und Ei drin sein), aber die Frage ist doch eher ob sie halal sind


----------



## mikefize (18. September 2014)

Ich hoffe sie kommen nicht komplett entlüftet. Ich mags eher fluffig.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. September 2014)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatten diese Knödel immer auch einen Anschluß für die Gabelpumpe, zur Optimierung des Verhältnisses Luft / Marillenfüllung. Einen feinjustierbaren Volume Adjust gibt es aber leider nicht.


----------



## veraono (18. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> *Bei ALDI gibt es ab Montag Fruchtknödel im Angebot für 1,99€:*
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...-do/ps/p/herzhafte-alpenkueche-fruchtknoedel/


Das ist kein Schnäppchen, bei Dehner gibts Fruchtknödelschnäppchen als Dauerangebot und schon fertig zubereitet.

Im Gegensatz dazu war das Bosch-Teil dagegen schon ein echtes Schnäppchen und wenn man´s nur braucht um die überteuerten Aldi-Fruchtknödel anzurühren.


----------



## Dakeyras (18. September 2014)

Leider war...  Und ich war nicht schnell genug... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Das ist kein Schnäppchen, bei Dehner gibts Fruchtknödelschnäppchen als Dauerangebot und schon fertig zubereitet.



Mist und die von dir gefundenen sind wahrscheinlich auch noch vegan


----------



## mikefize (18. September 2014)

Die Dehner kenn ich schon, wollte aber mal was neues probieren...


----------



## ale2812 (18. September 2014)

omg ist das lustig, ich werde wohl vor lachen noch stunden wach sein


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. September 2014)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Bei HiBike gibts FiveTen im Angebot + gratis Shirt:
> [url]http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n5419958dad2f4/FiveTen.html[/url]
> z.B. [B]Five Ten Freerider[/B] Schuhe Flame Caviar Mod. 2013 für [B]70€[/B] in vielen Größen



Es wäre cool wenn es für SPD-Schuhe eine Art "Sohleneinsatz" bzw. Schuhplatte geben würde, mit dem man die Schuhe ganz normal nutzen kann ohne Loch unten drin 
Denn gerade die Raven gefallen mir ganz gut...

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Flammenkaviar, das Shirt ist allerdings so müllig dass ich es gar nicht in den Warenkorb gelegt hab


----------



## DC. (19. September 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/supra30-trizoid-evo-wheelset.htm
> 
> LRS supra30 99£.
> 
> Ssv bei superstar.



Falls noch jemand bedarf hat....ich gebe meinen bestellen LRS wieder ab. War ne fehlbestellung meinerseits.
Bei Interesse pn!

Edit: ist schon weg


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2014)

Den Link gibts nicht mehr, vielleicht mal noch die Details auflisten.


----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2014)

geopard schrieb:


> Ghost ASX 7800 für 1499€
> http://www.probikeshop.net/mtb-ghost-asx-7800-e-i-27-5-schwarz-grau-2014/101194.html


 im Bike Dauertest war die Elektronik quasi Dauerschrott. Also Vorsicht!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. September 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> im Bike Dauertest war die Elektronik quasi Dauerschrott. Also Vorsicht!


Ist der Akku für die Federelemente?


----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ist der Akku für die Federelemente?


Japp. Das ding soll die Dämpfung am Heck automatisch an den Untergrund anpassen. Ein Sensor vorne registriert Schläge und macht das Heck auf oder zu. Wenn man keine vernünftige Kinematik findet nimmt mal halt Elektronik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Britney83 (19. September 2014)

Ich suche ein sportliches bike für die Stadt.
Voraussetzungen:
Gepäckträger fähig
Unter 1000€
Falls jemand was weiß, bitte bescheid geben...
Danke


----------



## bobons (21. September 2014)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Radon Slide 130 29" 10.0
> 
> 3399 €  jetzt 2699 €
> 
> ...



Auf die Helmaktion braucht man nicht reinfallen, die sind anderswo genauso günstig.


----------



## geopard (21. September 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> im Bike Dauertest war die Elektronik quasi Dauerschrott. Also Vorsicht!



echt? 
weiß ich nicht. Wo kann ich den Test lesen?
Mal sehen was geht,
wenn nicht wird was gemacht.

Im ganzem trotzdem ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. September 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Auf die Helmaktion braucht man nicht reinfallen, die sind anderswo genauso günstig.


Na, dann zeig mir doch mal bitte z.B. den IXS Trail für 70€ woanders.


----------



## bobons (21. September 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Na, dann zeig mir doch mal bitte z.B. den IXS Trail für 70€ woanders.



http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00FXPWNJI?...N=B00FXPWNJI&ascsubtag=Q9BExsqwaHFoZjX4MpRdjw

Trifft vielleicht nicht auf alle Modelle zu, ich hatte ein paar höherpreisige Rennrad-Helme verglichen, und diese waren in anderen Shops gleich teuer oder günstiger.


----------



## dkc-live (21. September 2014)

geopard schrieb:


> echt?
> weiß ich nicht. Wo kann ich den Test lesen?
> Mal sehen was geht,
> wenn nicht wird was gemacht.
> ...


Sorry im Test war es ein Haibike. Sollte ja aber das selbe sein.
57 km Tacho undicht
1400 km Tacho zerfällt
1800 km eishock fällt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (21. September 2014)

Was passiert denn wenn dieses Eishock dingens ausfällt? Funktioniert der Dämpfer dann ganz normal?


----------



## geopard (21. September 2014)

dann soll man in noch einstellen können, offen-auto-geschlossen.

mal sehen was geht.
Bin mal gespannt wenn was ist wie Kulant Ghost ist.


----------



## R.C. (22. September 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn dieses Eishock dingens ausfällt? Funktioniert der Dämpfer dann ganz normal?



Der Daempfer bleibt dann 'offen'.


----------



## Mexikobiker (22. September 2014)

Hammerschnäppchen bei ebay.... Hat über 3000,- gekostet..

http://contact.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI...rect=0&iid=181527743778&requested=angel666_de

Wie rechnen diese Typen den ´Preis aus...


----------



## dkc-live (22. September 2014)

Mexikobiker schrieb:


> Hammerschnäppchen bei ebay.... Hat über 3000,- gekostet..
> 
> http://contact.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI...rect=0&iid=181527743778&requested=angel666_de
> 
> Wie rechnen diese Typen den ´Preis aus...


Das beste ist die Öldruck Judy *TT. *Ohne Ahnung bei Ebay verkaufen ist immer das beste.


----------



## xylnx (22. September 2014)

ich finde den lady sattel mit "Lusteinschluß" fast besser


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. September 2014)

Mexikobiker schrieb:


> Hammerschnäppchen bei ebay.... Hat über 3000,- gekostet..
> 
> http://contact.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI...rect=0&iid=181527743778&requested=angel666_de
> 
> Wie rechnen diese Typen den ´Preis aus...



Funzt bei mir nicht der Link...


----------



## xylnx (22. September 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Funzt bei mir nicht der Link...



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sport-Mountain-Bike-BULLS-8005-/181527743778?


----------



## Mexikobiker (22. September 2014)

Sorry.. habe dem Typ jetzt eine Mail schreiben müssen ob er eigentlich alle für DUMM haelt.....


----------



## fone (22. September 2014)

ok, prima...das nächste ebay fundstück aber bitte im ebay-fundstücke thread diksutieren. 

ähm, gibts den thread nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. September 2014)

Mexikobiker schrieb:


> Sorry.. habe dem Typ jetzt eine Mail schreiben müssen ob er eigentlich alle für DUMM haelt.....



Das ist ungefähr so wie einen gebrauchten 486er-Tower mit Laserdrucker von Mitte der 90er für 500 Euro zu verkaufen, da er ja damals 5000 DM gekostet hat


----------



## mikefize (22. September 2014)

@fone:
Hier gehts lang:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ebay-kuriositaeten-sammelthread-teil-3.490350/page-147


----------



## fone (22. September 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> @fone:
> Hier gehts lang:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ebay-kuriositaeten-sammelthread-teil-3.490350/page-147


danke! ach, unter kaufberatung!...


----------



## mikefize (22. September 2014)

Weißt doch, hier is immer alles wo es hingehört


----------



## Deleted176932 (24. September 2014)

forever schrieb:


> Neues Lenker Schnäppchen...mal wieder Carbon!
> 
> Diesmal ein Lenker in 700mm Breite (nichts für mich, aber wohl für Euch) OS Klemmung, @126gr. circa, das Ganze mit roten oder silbernen Decals - für schlappe 18.99 EUR - nein, es kommt diesmal kein Versand extra dazu, inclusive!
> 
> ...


Unsinnig, Leute die sich so nen Dreck kaufen und an ihrer Sicherheit sparen, gerade beim lenker, pfui

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mexikobiker (25. September 2014)

Hi Leute..

Wenn jemand mal ein billiges GPS sieht gebt mir bitte Info...

Dankeeeeeee


----------



## toastet (25. September 2014)

was heißt denn billig?


----------



## bobons (25. September 2014)

Mexikobiker schrieb:


> Hi Leute..
> 
> Wenn jemand mal ein billiges GPS sieht gebt mir bitte Info...
> 
> Dankeeeeeee



http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=47704;page=1;menu=1400,1420,1421;mid=382


----------



## toastet (25. September 2014)

hoffentlich will er nicht navigieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (25. September 2014)

Hat er ja nicht gesagt, nur GPS+billig - beide Voraussetzungen erfüllt das Gerät, inkl. Herz- und Trittfrequenz-Messung.


----------



## forever (25. September 2014)

tomking999 schrieb:


> Unsinnig, Leute die sich so nen Dreck kaufen und an ihrer Sicherheit sparen, gerade beim lenker, pfui
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


Du musst es ja wissen! Schwachsinns Kommentar. Ich liebe Leute, die alles pauschalisieren. Es soll ja Pfosten geben, die Carbonlenker in Vorbauten einbauen, welche mitnichten für Carbonlenker geeignet sind. Meiner hält jedenfalls 1a, und deswegen werde ich ihn auch weiter fahren, schön leicht dazu außerdem.


----------



## frogmatic (25. September 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=47704;page=1;menu=1400,1420,1421;mid=382


Kann das Ding was - wie genau ist denn die Geschwindigkeitsmessung ohne Sensor, und kann der auch Höhenmeter?
Hast du ihn am Ende selbst?


----------



## bobons (26. September 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Kann das Ding was - wie genau ist denn die Geschwindigkeitsmessung ohne Sensor, und kann der auch Höhenmeter?
> Hast du ihn am Ende selbst?




Nein, ich konnte widerstehen - aber auch nur weil es die "alte" Version ohne V/TF-Kombisensor ist (hat nur TF). Aber vielleicht werde ich doch noch schwach...
Ich _glaube_ beim 20er werden die Hm nicht im Display angezeigt, aber natürlich aufgezeichnet. Zur Genauigkeit habe ich nichts gefunden, kann Glückssache sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2014)

.


----------



## frogmatic (26. September 2014)

Ja, sowas dachte ich mir. Ich wüsste halt gerne wie genau der Kram arbeitet, auf 10% käme es nicht an. 
Bin seit je ohne Tacho unterwegs, das spielt nicht so die Rolle in meinem Leben. So ein GPS-dings wäre halt praktisch weil ich keine Sensoren an allen Rädern installieren müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (26. September 2014)

Also mitm Handy klappt die Geschwindigkeitsmessung per gps bei mir nicht wirklich. Die werte kamen stark verzögert und die Werte sprangen rum zwischen 10 und 50


----------



## sp00n82 (26. September 2014)

Das hängt auch immer vom Handy ab (sofern du jetzt vom Handy-internen GPS redest). Manche sind besser, viele schlechter. Mein Xcover2 scheint da ganz gut zu sein, zumindest im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Hat auch noch zusätzlich dieses russische GPS drin, das sorgt nochmal für etwas verbesserte Genauigkeit (und für nen schnellen Fix).


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2014)

.


----------



## bobons (26. September 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> GLONASS und GPS zusammen ist sicher nicht verkehrt.



Nicht nur das, es arbeitet perfekt. Sogar die Höhenmeter stimmen auf meinem Z1 Compact (GPS & Glonass zusammen) mit der barometrischen Höhenmessung (Ciclosport SM 4.4A) überein. Zudem ist es im Vergleich zur barometrischen Messung wetterunabhängig. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Bei Verwendung von GPS alleine sind die Höhenmeter Glückssache bzw. es kommt sehr auf den Sensor an. Da kann man ohne vorhandene oder eigene Tests nur raten.


----------



## SofusCorn (27. September 2014)

Okay ich bezog mich aufs s2. Das hat kein glonass. Muss es dann wohl mal beim neuen Handy testen.


----------



## osbow (28. September 2014)

Weiß jemand ob der Oneal Furt Helm was taugt?


----------



## Derivator22 (29. September 2014)

In welcher Hinsicht? Falls sicherheitstechnisch: schau dir dessen Zertifizierungen an; falls dir Belüftung, Tragekomfort usw. wichtig sind: ggf. im Kaufberatungsthread bzw. bei Kleidung posten oder ggf. findet man das ein oder andere Review im www.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. September 2014)

Der Fury ist super, ich nutze ihn selbst seit 1,5 Jahren und finde speziell das Fidlock genial.
Letztendlich ist aber jeder Kopf anders und man muss ihn anprobieren!


----------



## Ghoste (30. September 2014)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Wenn günstig, dann bitte auch den besten Preis von 7,35€ + 4,90€ Versand



Interessiert mich ja auch schon länger, hab aber gerade noch genügend andere Reifen zu Hause um zu testen...


----------



## fone (1. Oktober 2014)

hat jemand zufällig einen alten SCOTT rahmen zu verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (1. Oktober 2014)

Mit oder ohne Ständer?


----------



## nationrider (1. Oktober 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Ständer?


Is doch egal in welchem Zustand der Verkäufer ist...


----------



## NewK (2. Oktober 2014)

nationrider schrieb:


> Is doch egal in welchem Zustand der Verkäufer ist...


Das war so klar, dass so was kommt


----------



## Nachaz (3. Oktober 2014)

StefanM_ schrieb:


> Outdoor broker hat mavic und lezyne im angebot  einige attraktive sachen dabei! ZB die Crossmax Jacke um 55€ statt 100€ http://goo.gl/bfHRAi



Es wäre schön, wenn Du die richtigen Links anstatt die Google-Shortlings posten könntest. Google weiss schon genug über mich, es muss mMn nicht noch zusätzlich wissen, welche Deiner verlinkten Schnäppchen ich anklicke... Danke!


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Oktober 2014)

Der Evoc trolley für den halben Preis ist auch verlockend... Ich brauch ihn nicht bzw. hätte ihn bisher nur 2x gebraucht... aber will ihn kaufen... aaaah


----------



## .irie. (8. Oktober 2014)

hey leute, weiß jemand wo man günstig fahrrad schlösser herbekommt?
auch bike beleuchtung
gut und günstig wäre die devise


----------



## Nachaz (8. Oktober 2014)

.irie. schrieb:


> hey leute, weiß jemand wo man günstig fahrrad schlösser herbekommt?
> auch bike beleuchtung
> gut und günstig wäre die devise


Hier werden sie geholfen.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. Oktober 2014)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Morewood Zula Rahmen ohne Dämpfer in XL für 399€!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191361364995



Hierbei handelt es sich um ein 26" Rahmen oder? Hab keinerlei Angabe zur Laufradgröße gefunden. Auf der Morewood Seite selber werden die neuen Rahmen mit 27,5" angegeben, denke aber das es sich hierbei um ein Abverkauf von Restbeständen handelt.

Wär interessant da die meisten Teile vom Hardtail passen würde und damit ein günstiger Umstieg auf ein CC-Fully möglich wäre.


----------



## Spike777 (12. Oktober 2014)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Hierbei handelt es sich um ein 26" Rahmen oder? Hab keinerlei Angabe zur Laufradgröße gefunden. Auf der Morewood Seite selber werden die neuen Rahmen mit 27,5" angegeben, denke aber das es sich hierbei um ein Abverkauf von Restbeständen handelt.
> 
> Wär interessant da die meisten Teile vom Hardtail passen würde und damit ein günstiger Umstieg auf ein CC-Fully möglich wäre.



Ja, das ist ein 2013er 26" Rahmen und kein 650b oder 29" Hypeblödsinn. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. Oktober 2014)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein 2013er 26" Rahmen und kein 650b oder 29" Hypeblödsinn.
> 
> Gruss



Vielen Dank, es dürfte sogar 27,5" passen. Hat zumindest jemand in einem englischen Forum ausprobiert.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. Oktober 2014)

Mag diese platten Diskussionen nicht aufkochen, aber wer bei einem XC MTB bei 29" von Blödsinn redet, hat noch nie eins gefahren.


----------



## SofusCorn (17. Oktober 2014)

Da hier ja so oft Chinazeug angesprochen wird. Hier mal eine Aktion für dieses Klientel: kostenloser Artikel bis 3,84 € (inkl. kostenloser Versand) bei Verwendung eines Gutscheins:
http://hukd.mydealz.de/gutscheine/miniinthebox-com-3-84-gutschein-mit-3-85-mbw-1-cent-einkauf-möglich-418662?page=2#comments

z.B. nen billiges Fahrradlicht:
http://www.miniinthebox.com/de/led-...-nicht-im-lieferumfang-enthalten_p398881.html

z.B. gopro halterungszeug:
http://www.miniinthebox.com/de/gopr...-fuer-gopro-hero-1-2-3-camcorder_p897795.html
http://www.miniinthebox.com/de/stat...-3-kamera-einbeinstativ-berg-new_p856892.html
http://www.miniinthebox.com/de/new-...eld-2-3-3-mit-schwarzem-armband_p1017032.html

PS: Wer da jetzt Qualität erwartet, den darf ich bitter enttäuschen. Aber Geiz ist geil. Kostet halt nichts . Lieferzeit ist SEHR lang. Bei mir hatte es über 2 Monate für eine 0,70 € Funkmaus gedauert. (elektronikzeug auf eigene Gefahr. Man erinnere sich an den tötlichen Unfall mit dem china Smartphoneladegerät)


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2014)

Allein die 2 Monate Vorfreude ist es doch wert!!!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (17. Oktober 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Mag diese platten Diskussionen nicht aufkochen, aber wer bei einem XC MTB bei 29" von Blödsinn redet, *hat noch nie eins gefahren*.



Gefahren habe ich zb probeweise (Tagestouren) 3 verschiedene XC 29" Zirkusräder.Die Begeisterung wollte sich einfach ums verrecken net einstellen.Brauche ich also nicht...hätte mir beinahe ein Tannenwald geordert.
Ist einfach nicht mein Ding.Zu sperrig und überhaupt.
Mit 27,5" dagegen kann ich leben.
Als Blödsinn möchte ich die 29" aber nicht abtun.
Grundsatzdiskussion.Lohnt hier nicht.


----------



## 12die4 (20. Oktober 2014)

rosso80 schrieb:


> Tune Xentis Carbon LRS 29er 1360gr. für 899€ http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/xentis...olts-tune-king-kong-red-15x100mm-9x135mm.html





> *Width*: internal 16mm



WTF? Da sind die beiden Wulste der Reifen ja in Presspassung im Felgenbett. Das ist ja gefühlt schmaler als ein Leichtbau-RR-Wheelset. 
Pfoten weg. 19mm sind mMn schon das absolute Minimum an sinnvoller Felgenbreite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (20. Oktober 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> WTF? Da sind die beiden Wulste der Reifen ja in Presspassung im Felgenbett. Das ist ja gefühlt schmaler als ein Leichtbau-RR-Wheelset.
> Pfoten weg. 19mm sind mMn schon das absolute Minimum an sinnvoller Felgenbreite.



Im Datenblatt steht 19C = ca. 19 mm. Wo hast Du die 16 mm her? 
Als Cyclocross-LRS wäre das Teil perfekt, für Disc-Rennräder reichen die max. Drücke nicht ganz (max. 6 bar bei 25 mm-Reifen).


----------



## fone (20. Oktober 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Allein die 2 Monate Vorfreude ist es doch wert!!!


ah! oh! da fällt mir ein, ich hatte mal so ne satteltasche (wozu verdammt?!? ) für 3,50€ hier aus dem thread bestellt... müsste auch schon 2-3 monate her sein.
aber ebay hat das ja so praktisch eingerichtet, dass man nach so langer zeit keine bewertungen mehr abgeben kann.


----------



## mikefize (20. Oktober 2014)

fone schrieb:


> ah! oh! da fällt mir ein, ich hatte mal so ne satteltasche (wozu verdammt?!? ) für 3,50€ hier aus dem thread bestellt... müsste auch schon 2-3 monate her sein.
> aber ebay hat das ja so praktisch eingerichtet, dass man nach so langer zeit keine bewertungen mehr abgeben kann.



Ich hab so Asiakram teilweise noch nach fast nem halben Jahr bekommen.


----------



## xylnx (20. Oktober 2014)

@bobons er meinte den 26" lrs von tune... der hat 16er breite lt. datenblatt


----------



## 12die4 (20. Oktober 2014)

xylnx schrieb:


> @bobons er meinte den 26" lrs von tune... der hat 16er breite lt. datenblatt



Stimmt. Hab wohl den falschen Link zitiert. Ich meine die Schwarzbrenner, die im selben Post auch angepriesen werden. Die haben 16mm Innenbreite.


----------



## plattfusz (20. Oktober 2014)

12die4 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Hab wohl den falschen Link zitiert. Ich meine die Schwarzbrenner, die im selben Post auch angepriesen werden. Die haben 16mm Innenbreite.


Perfekt für 35mm Slicks. Kwasi der Zweitlaufradsatz für die Straße.


----------



## 12die4 (20. Oktober 2014)

Und für den Zweit-LRS für Straßenbetrieb bezahlst du wirklich 900€? Auch wenn das schon ein ordentlicher Rabatt ist, find ich den Preis für diesen Zweck immer noch total abgehoben. Aber ist sicher auch eine Frage des allgemeinen Budgets.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Oktober 2014)

Find ich auch krass, da muss man schon Millionär sein, dass einem 1000 Euro völlig egal sind 
Ich habe schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich einen LRS mit Flow EX und Hope Pro 2 Evo hier ungenutzt rumliegen habe...


----------



## bobons (20. Oktober 2014)

Hat das Forum immer noch keine Ironie-Tags?


----------



## Nachaz (21. Oktober 2014)

bobons schrieb:


> Im Datenblatt steht 19C = ca. 19 mm. Wo hast Du die 16 mm her?


http://www.tune.de/?wpdmdl=98
Wobei ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann dass das stimmt (26" ist schmaler aber schwerer als 650B?!)
Aber 900,- wären mir zu viel um es auszuprobieren und nachzumessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (21. Oktober 2014)

rosso80 schrieb:


> Shimano Scheibenbremse für 35€
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...01S-Resin-Belag-ohne-Scheibe-und-Adapter.html



die 70€ für den satz ist eine luftnummer... 

pack lieber 10 € drauf und du hast einen deore satz (vr & hr),  wo allein schon das entlüftungssystem besser ist...


----------



## craysor (25. Oktober 2014)

Hier im Forum hatte die Tage jemand ein gutes Angebot für Stans Dichtmilch gepostet, ich finds nicht mehr.....Kann jemand helfen? Danke


----------



## Derivator22 (26. Oktober 2014)

xylnx schrieb:


> die 70€ für den satz ist eine luftnummer...
> 
> pack lieber 10 € drauf und du hast einen deore satz (vr & hr),  wo allein schon das entlüftungssystem besser ist...



Deore für 69€:

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=14079


----------



## Nachaz (26. Oktober 2014)

craysor schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hatte die Tage jemand ein gutes Angebot für Stans Dichtmilch gepostet, ich finds nicht mehr.....Kann jemand helfen? Danke



Bei Alutech gibt es ein Set mit Ventilen f. 13,- EUR - weiss nicht, ob Dir das weiter hilft.


----------



## craysor (27. Oktober 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Bei Alutech gibt es ein Set mit Ventilen f. 13,- EUR - weiss nicht, ob Dir das weiter hilft.



Vielen Dank, aber ich suche nur die Dichtmilch in 0,5 oder 1,0 L.


----------



## bobons (27. Oktober 2014)

Das war bei r2-bike, 0,473 l NoTubes Milch für ca. 10 Euro, kostet aber nun wieder 14,50 Euro. Bike-Discount dürfte mit 21,90 Euro/Liter derzeit am günstigsten sein.


----------



## craysor (28. Oktober 2014)

Oh, Danke dir.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2014)

Gudyo schrieb:


> http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Federgabel-Servive-Daempfer-Service
> derzeit für 79 € ink. Versand und aller Dichtungen



Bei mir sind es 99€... mal davon abgesehen, dass ich dann lieber noch einen Zehner oder Zwanni drauflege und es beim Hersteller machen lasse!


----------



## Jierdan (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie das in Hannover ist, aber der Dämpferklinik in Tübingen traue ich mehr zu als dem Herstellerservice...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie das in Hannover ist, aber der Dämpferklinik in Tübingen traue ich mehr zu als dem Herstellerservice...



Es kommt wahrscheinlich auf den Hersteller an, mit Fox war ich super zufrieden und bei Rock Shox oder Marzocchi hatte ich bisher nur Gabeln, die man zudem recht einfach selbst warten kann.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich mit kleineren Betrieben mehrere verheerende Erfahrungen gemacht habe, die teilweise echt abstruse Meinungen ohne jeglichen Sachverstand vertreten haben. In München etwa gab es einen Radlhersteller, der Scheibenbremsen abgelehnt hat oder einen der die XT-Teile aus den 90er Jahren besser fand als alle aktuellen Teile 
Da verliert man dann schnell das Vertrauen und ist ganz froh, dass die großen Hersteller gewisse Prozesse vorgeben, die nicht von irgendeiner kruden Ideologie versaut sind.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Oktober 2014)

Du meinst wohl den Allwissenden von Sendling, den Super-Ingenieur, den Einstein der Radwelt....den Chef von Pakka ?!


----------



## mikefize (30. Oktober 2014)

Schibbl schrieb:


> E Thirteen Extended Range EX Ritzel (40T/42T Sram/Shimano verschiedene Farben) 49.94€ mit Code *EXTEN*



Vorsicht, das Ritzel macht wohl bei vielen Leuten Probleme. Sieht man auch in den Bewertungen. Solltest du vielleicht in deinem Post noch ergänzen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Oktober 2014)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Gabel 248,60 € + Versand 29,09 € + EUSt 19% = 330,45€
> Dann lieber für für 293€ aus der EU



Ist echt schade, eine* Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo V2 Ti* für EUR 548 wär halt schon der Hammer...


----------



## Schibbl (30. Oktober 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das Ritzel macht wohl bei vielen Leuten Probleme. Sieht man auch in den Bewertungen. Solltest du vielleicht in deinem Post noch ergänzen.


Danke, du hast mich gerade vor einem Fehlkauf bewahrt.


----------



## Schibbl (30. Oktober 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ist echt schade, eine* Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo V2 Ti* für EUR 548 wär halt schon der Hammer...


Kostet dann eben nur 687,20€ inkl. Besuch beim Zollamt (unbezahlbar!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Oktober 2014)

Ist das so lustig beim Toll... ähh Zollamt?


----------



## AlexMC (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja, sehr lustig, bei unserem kann man immer so schön sehen, wie langsam Beamte ääh "arbeiten" können. Wäre mein Berufswunsch für's nächste Leben (oder Katasteramt vielleicht ).


----------



## veraono (31. Oktober 2014)

Mir gruselts immer wenn für die 11 euro die ich da manchmal zahl geschätzt 5 Dokumente + Durchschläge angefertigt werden, 15 Stempel draufgeklatscht werden und eine Zoll-Person geschätzt 40 min "beschäftigt" ist, das kann sich gar net lohnen..


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Oktober 2014)

Das wäre doch ein Fall für unseren EU-Entbürokratisierer Dr. Edmund Stoiber gewesen


----------



## san_andreas (31. Oktober 2014)

Hier dauert das mit Warten 10 Min..


----------



## Tesla71 (1. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier dauert das mit Warten 10 Min..



Ein weiterer Grund in den Süden zu ziehen!

Kann die Erfahrungen von veraono bestätigen. Hier dauert es auch meist ca. 40 min (plus Wartezeit) bei kundenunfreundlichen Öffnungszeiten. 
Ca. 10 Minuten von den 40 verbringt man beim Bezahlen. 
Der größte Knaller ist, daß selbst wenn außen *alles* vom Versender angegeben wurde, es komplett ignoriert wird und Du antanzen mußt. 

Sie geben sich aber dann wenigstens Mühe, den niedrigsten Satz rauszufischen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. November 2014)

skask schrieb:


> Treu Fuel EX Rahmenset, das bekannte  jetzt für 1299,-
> 
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/TREK-FUEL-EX-9-8-26-Rahmenset/c-WG000733/a-A016490



Das hat ja echt einen Bart im Schäppchenjäger-Fred, was hat das denn in der letzten Runde gekostet?


----------



## skask (1. November 2014)

1699,-


----------



## 12die4 (1. November 2014)

Häh? 4499€ soll das mal gekostet haben? Für was denn bitte schön? Diese UVP ist doch wohl erstunken und erlogen, oder?
Ist ja nicht mal ein Voll-Carbon Rahmen und dann fehlt da noch der komplette Antrieb, Laufräder und Bremsen. 
Und dann auch noch der Zusatz, dass kleinere Lackschäden vorhanden sein können...


----------



## skask (2. November 2014)

Die UVP war mal für das Komplettrad, steht ja auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridewindeck (2. November 2014)

Kennt jemand ne Lampe(auch gerne aus china) Die richtig  hell leuchtet etwa 1-2 Std hält und um die 30€ kostet?


----------



## Deleted176932 (2. November 2014)

Hab für meine 13 Euro bezahlt. Bei ebay. Mit paypal Gutschein, über 10 Euro. Eine solarstorm x2

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted176932 (2. November 2014)

Hab noch ein Gutschein übrig, schick mir pn

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jierdan (3. November 2014)

das sind ja kuriose Lochkreise bei den NarrowWides. Wo wird denn 80, 88 und 94 eingesetzt? Und wie lange halten solche Alu-Blätter im Vergleich? Bzw. gibts die NarrowWides auch in Stahl?


----------



## Peeeet (3. November 2014)

tomking999 schrieb:


> Hab für meine 13 Euro bezahlt. Bei ebay. Mit paypal Gutschein, über 10 Euro. Eine solarstorm x2
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk



Hi, hast du einen genauen Link zum Artikel`? Und hast die Lampe schon getestet?

Greetz


----------



## Deleted176932 (3. November 2014)

Hi, einen moment

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted176932 (3. November 2014)

Hi ist die günstigste cree fahrrad Lampe, gib einfach solarstorm 2 in ebay ein, ob die taugt weiß ich nicht, aber da ja alles aus China kommt wird es auch nicht schlechter oder besser sein.

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2014)

.


----------



## Jierdan (3. November 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> shimano, sram ?!



ich habs inzwischen gegoogled, ein bisschen präzisere Angaben wie etwa "FC-M985" wären jedenfalls zweifellos hilfreicher gewesen.
Die Frage nach Stahl besteht aber weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (4. November 2014)

SveLil schrieb:


> Ab nächste Woche bei Tchibo, Rückenprotektor (mit SasTec) für 50€
> http://www.tchibo.de/rueckenprotektor-weste-p400059004.html





Asrael schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf SasTec? Da steht nur was von memory foam


----------



## .floe. (7. November 2014)

Hi.

Hat jemand schon mal Novatec Naben über eBay direkt aus China bestellt?


----------



## Nachaz (7. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> achtung, ist 2,6!


 Steht ja auch klar im Angebot... oder explodieren die?


----------



## hnx (10. November 2014)

Das Angebot hier Trek Fuel EX 26" liegt ja sogar unter dem EK eines Platinumhändlers.  Frage mich wie das geht.


----------



## fone (11. November 2014)

26 zoll.

frage beantwortet?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2014)

Test auf Bikeradar.com , waren wenig begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (11. November 2014)

ist eh ausverkauft

edit: meinte den tune lrs


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. November 2014)

Keine attraktiven Komponenten... lohnt sich nichtmal zum zerlegen und einzeln verkaufen!


----------



## hnx (11. November 2014)

Bevor mir mein Hobel geklaut worden ist hab ich ein gepimptes Fuel EX 8 26" gehabt. Ist ein 1A Rad. Vielleicht noch ne Variostütze dran, auf 1x10 mit 42er Ritzel umgebaut und dann stehts tiptop da. Einzig die Gabel ist eine Schwachstelle, denn die kommt nicht an die Performance vom Hinterbau ran, aber da muss man eh schon einiges investieren (in Relation) um vergleichbares "Gefühl" zu kriegen (mich haben nur DT Swiss XMM und Fox 32 Factory FIT überzeugt im Vergleich, eher mau waren Rev RCT3/Sektor RCT3).

Ist sicherlich zu dem Kurs die #1  Empfehlung im Bereich XC/Trail Fully bis 2000€ im Augenblick.


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. November 2014)

Falls jemand Interesse an dem Tune LRS noch hat...mein Schnäppchen Fieber hat mir die Sinne getäuscht . Der LRS passt bei mir nicht. Würde ihn für 860 € plus Versand weiterreichen --> PM an mich.


----------



## gunznoc (12. November 2014)

W.K. schrieb:


> Five Ten Schuhschnäppchen:
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=11503 € 49,90 anstatt € 109,95



Besten Dank. Super Angebot. Gleich zugeschlagen. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## toastet (12. November 2014)

shit, hat den schuh schon im warenkorb und als ich zur kasse "ging" hat irgendwer anders den weggekauft in 46


----------



## SofusCorn (12. November 2014)

Und ich wollt heute den Lenker kaufen -.-*. Naja vielleicht ists besser für den Geldbeutel.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. November 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> shit, hat den schuh schon im warenkorb und als ich zur kasse "ging" hat irgendwer anders den weggekauft in 46



Grau/blau gibt es jetzt noch in 46...
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=11506


----------



## fone (14. November 2014)

taugt die Vaude Shoftshell Hose was?
in dunkelgrau für nen 10er weniger als in schwarz. ... 69€ + porto

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-all-mountain-softshell-hose-anthrazit.html,a27434


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. November 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Heute und Mittwoch bei Zweirad Stadler -20% auf (fast) alles - mit diesem Gutschein (Ausdruck auf A5 und bei der Kassa vorzeigen!):
> 
> Hier der Link zum Link, direkter PDF-Link geht wohl hier nicht:
> http://www.huebis-laufforum.de/3515...0-rabatt-auf-fast-alles-t104153.html#p1038774



Personalverkauf? Klingt jetzt für mich nicht nach einem Gutschein, der für die Masse gedacht ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (14. November 2014)

Nutz mal die Suche, dürfte es jedes Jahr geben und wohl auch mit dem ausgedruckten Exemplar funktionieren. Ich fahre nachher mal hin, werde dann berichten!


----------



## Deleted176932 (14. November 2014)

naja, Schnäppchen!? Viel spass bei den Menschenmassen


----------



## famagoer (14. November 2014)

Danke!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. November 2014)

Menschenmassen? Beim Stadler in München ist meistens tote Hose...


----------



## hnx (14. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Menschenmassen? Beim Stadler in München ist meistens tote Hose...


Beim Stadler Regensburg ist das Parkhaus überfüllt und die Leute müssen davor warten. Alle Kassen offen und doppelt besetzt. 

Der Gutschein braucht dort auch nicht vorgezeigt zu werden, sondern den bekommt man ohne Nachfrage sofort angerechnet, auch auf Bestellware (diese muss allerdings sofort bezahlt werden). Ein paar Marken sind ausgeschlossen.

Was man beachten sollte, trotz der 20% ist nicht alles ein guter Preis, da vieles UVP ist. Da scheint dann bei einigen Kunden das Hirn komplett auszuschalten.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. November 2014)

Der Stadler in München ist in einem abgelegenen Industriegebiet auch nicht besonders gut gelegen und die wenigsten Münchner setzen sich ins Auto um zu einem einzigen Laden zu fahren, die wollen dann lieber in ein schönes EKZ wo sie gleich alle anderen Besorgungen erledigen und zu Abendessen können.
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass in München an wirklich jeder Straßenecke ein Radlgeschäft ist


----------



## dragonjackson (14. November 2014)

Der Stadler in München ist verglichen zu regensburg oder nürnberg voller deppen! 
Selten so viel geballte Unkompetenz auf einen Haufen gesehen. 
EKZ ist doch daneben. Die Pasinger Arkaden?!


----------



## Newmi (14. November 2014)

Bei http://www.sport-klausmann.de gibt es dieses Wochenende wegen Umzug 30% auf alles was am Lager ist. (Nicht auf reduzierte Ware)
Folgender Code ist gültig: *SK-30LRV22014*
(Keine Ahnung, ob das in den Schnäppchenthread soll)


----------



## famagoer (14. November 2014)

In Hammerau war's gut gefüllt, aber mehr als übersichtlich! 

Hab eine GoPro 4 silver für 300 Euro “ergattert“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (14. November 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Nicht in München. ;(


In München gilt gemäß Stoiber-Regel der Satz “Ich mach alles in 10 Minuten“


----------



## prof.66 (15. November 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> SRAM S2210 Carbon Kurbel (baugleich X0) in 3-fach für 119€ bei CNC.
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=14262



Danke ! Direkt bestellt, auf sowas warte ich schon die ganze Zeit !


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. November 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Danke ! Direkt bestellt, auf sowas warte ich schon die ganze Zeit !



Musst nur aufpassen, die Dinger haben offenbar meistens einen 120/80 Kurbelstern (Spider) statt 104/64 verbaut, was ein Problem sein kann wenn du die Kettenblätter umbauen möchtest.


----------



## famagoer (15. November 2014)

Nur, wenn man <25 Zähne gehen will. Das geht nicht, sonst sollte es keine Einschränkungen geben.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. November 2014)

Direct Mount ist ja eh die erste Wahl und der Preis ist heiß... schade, dass es nicht eine 165er oder 170er ist...


----------



## damonsta (15. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Musst nur aufpassen, die Dinger haben offenbar meistens einen 120/80 Kurbelstern (Spider) statt 104/64 verbaut, was ein Problem sein kann wenn du die Kettenblätter umbauen möchtest.



Nicht bei 3fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (15. November 2014)

Was ist denn so besonders an der zarbon Kurbel? Wiegt doch genau so viel wie ne XT


----------



## mikefize (15. November 2014)

Man kann den Spider abschrauben und ein Direct Mount Kettenblatt montieren - also wenn man 1-fach fahren möchte. Für Kettenblätter und Spider bekommt man auch noch etwas Geld. Dann hat man für wenig Geld eine echt leichte Kurbel.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. November 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Man kann den Spider abschrauben und ein Direct Mount Kettenblatt montieren - also wenn man 1-fach fahren möchte. Für Kettenblätter und Spider bekommt man auch noch etwas Geld. Dann hat man für wenig Geld eine echt leichte Kurbel.



So seh ich das auch... allerdings werden die meisten die 1-fach fahren sich eher 170 oder 165mm wünschen...


----------



## limbokoenig (15. November 2014)

hm?
kannst du mir den Zusammenhang erklären?


----------



## prof.66 (15. November 2014)

Ich werde die Kurbel mit einem DM Kettenblatt am Enduro fahren und da kommt ne XT Kurbel was das Gewicht angeht bei weitem nicht hin , deswegen passen auch die 175mm Kurbellänge. 

Das mit dem Spider ist richtig, ich hab hier ne X9 Kurbel liegen die auch diesen bescheidenen Lochkreis hat.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. November 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> *Shimano XT Schaltwerk* RD-M780 Shadow GS (medium) schwarz 10-fach *39€ ,-*
> 
> *Shimano SLX Schaltwerk* RD-M663 SGS (lang) 10-fach *29€ ,-*



Vorsicht, das sind veraltete Schaltwerke ohne Käfigdämpfung... nur zur Info, so mancher sieht das ggf. nicht gleich auf den ersten Blick!


----------



## BENDERR (17. November 2014)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> War auf der Suche nach Shimano Bremsbelängen für meine SLX BR-M666. Habe das gefunden, denke das läuft unter Schnäppchen (geht natürlich auch für alle Bremsen mit gleichen Belägen):
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Pairs-of-K...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2c86c78b65
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Pairs-F1-S...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20e8a52fe2
> 
> Vier Beläge für insgesamt 30 resp. 31 Euro (je ob Kevlar oder sintered).



Von denen hatte ich mal ein Paar für ne Elixir. Bremsleistung war eher mäßig und haben schon auf einer kurzen, steilen Abfahrt schon zu stinken angefangen. Sind dann direkt wieder rausgeflogen.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. November 2014)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> War auf der Suche nach Shimano Bremsbelängen für meine SLX BR-M666. Habe das gefunden, denke das läuft unter Schnäppchen (geht natürlich auch für alle Bremsen mit gleichen Belägen):
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Pairs-of-K...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2c86c78b65
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Pairs-F1-S...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20e8a52fe2
> 
> Vier Beläge für insgesamt 30 resp. 31 Euro (je ob Kevlar oder sintered).


 

Originalbelag für 6,95
Shimanobeläge für 6,95€

wird mit Stahlplatte noch nen Euro günstiger.


----------



## jts-nemo (17. November 2014)

Ah ok. Kenn mich bei Belägen nicht so gut aus, dachte das wäre gut. Meinste ich soll das aus dem Schnäppchen-Thread wieder rausnehmen? Dein Link geht allerdings nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. November 2014)

Ich würd sagen sind beides Schnapper, zumindestens wenn Deine auch taugen. link ist korrigiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltbeule (18. November 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
bin auf der suche nach einer X01 Gruppe mit Gripshift. Dabei bin bei Bike Discount fündig geworden für 587,40€

 http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-x01-gruppe-11s-gripshift-gxp-175mm-schwarz-99291 

Der Preis ist doch recht gut oder gab es die schon mal günstiger?


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2014)

a) nicht bestellbar
b) ohne Kettenblatt


----------



## AnAx (18. November 2014)

Wenn du nen Stadler in der Nähe hast, könntest du evtl morgen die X1 für unter 500€ bekommen...


----------



## Asphaltbeule (18. November 2014)

Kettenblatt ist mir klar das das fehlt, kommt eh ein direct Mount dran.
Ich hab  bzgl. der bestellbarkeit direkt zu Bike Discount Kontakt aufgenommen und die können die Gruppe so besorgen. Heute morgen konnte man sie noch online bestellen. 

Die Frage war aber ob es diese Kombi schon mal günstiger gab?


----------



## Asphaltbeule (18. November 2014)

Leider kein Stadler in der nähe , bin zur Zeit in beruflich in Brasilien unterwegs.


----------



## famagoer (19. November 2014)

hassel1976 schrieb:


> Fox 40 Coil 203
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fox-40-coil-2...=22_-1_36911_36931_37081_459455_0_Raddeals.de


Auch bei bikeunit, Brügelmann, bikster, ...

Oder gehören die eh alle zusammen?


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2014)

Auf jeden Fall bikeunit und Brügelmann, da kriege ich auch die Werbemails immer gleichzeitig und mit gleichen Angeboten. Fahrrad.de gehört auch dazu.

Die Fox ist relativ alt, zumindest den Bildern nach, ohne die moderne Fit-Kartusche.


----------



## gunznoc (19. November 2014)

Allerdings soll es laut Beschreibung eine 2013er sein. Gabs die ohne FIT?

Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2014)

Ja, das ist eine ohne RC2, quasi die Billigvariante für günstige Kompletträder.
Die hat ein offenes Ölbad, soweit ich weiß.
Die hat auch immer nur 700 bis 800 Euro neu gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (19. November 2014)

Dachte schon wäre alleine auf der Suche nach dem Schnäppchen bei der "Ramschgabel"


----------



## NewK (20. November 2014)

Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Freerider VXi und seiner “Stealth Contact”-Sohle? Haftet die wirklich so viel besser als andere 5.10 mit der "normalen" Sohle?


----------



## Dakeyras (20. November 2014)

Mehr Grip würde ich nicht sagen, aber definitiv auch nicht weniger (trotz des glatten Bereichs in der Mitte). 

Der große Vorteil der neuen Sohle ist, dass sich der Schuh auf dem Pedal leichter repositionieren lässt... 
(hab dem freerider vxi und den impact mit der klassischen sohle) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## fone (20. November 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Auch bei bikeunit, Brügelmann, bikster, ...
> 
> Oder gehören die eh alle zusammen?


ja, gehören zusammen.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. November 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Freerider VXi und seiner “Stealth Contact”-Sohle? Haftet die wirklich so viel besser als andere 5.10 mit der "normalen" Sohle?


Also ein Bikekollege, der seit ~30 Jahren BMX und dann MTB fährt, hat sich da Profil reingeschnitten, weil er damit überhaupt nicht klarkam. Ich hab jetzt auch welche zuhause, aber bisher noch nicht ausprobieren können (außer auf Straße, und da hab ich eigentlich nichts gemerkt).


----------



## prof.66 (20. November 2014)

ICh kann ehrlich gesagt keinen unterscheid zwischen den impact und VXi feststellen, was den Grip angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (20. November 2014)

Ok, verstehe. Hört sich ja gut an.
Dann ist ja quasi “nur“ besser, dass während Fahrt die Fußstellung leichter korrigiert werden kann?!
Wie sieht es mit der Langlebigkeit der Sohle auf den Pins von Flats aus?


----------



## toastet (20. November 2014)

das kommt viel drauf an wie man mit den füßen rumwackelt. bei manchem hälts ewig, bei anderen sind schon nach einer tour löcher in der sohle weil die beim pedalieren mit den füßen leicht eindrehen...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. November 2014)

W.K. schrieb:


> Five Ten Schuhschnäppchen:
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=11503 € 49,90 anstatt € 109,95



Habt ihr eure Schuhe bekommen? Bei mir hieß es nach der Bezahlung, dass keine mehr in der bestellten Größe verfügbar sind


----------



## gunznoc (21. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Schuhe bekommen? Bei mir hieß es nach der Bezahlung, dass keine mehr in der bestellten Größe verfügbar sind



Jau. Kam wie bestellt. 

5.10 Freerider rot 

Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2014)

Das kommt bei berg-ab öfter mal vor, der hat keine besondere Lagerverwaltung. Er verkauft ja auch im Laden. Daher sollte man bei ihm nichts "dazu" bestellen, sonst hat man hinterher nur ein Kleinteil mit teuer Versand gekauft, weil das was man wollte doch schon weg war.


----------



## __x_cut__ (21. November 2014)

Hab gerade meine Bestellung von Berg-ab! bekommen.
Wenn der Versand auch relativ teuer ist, die ROYAL-Klamotten welche es im Ausverkauf gibt, sind echt mal der Hammer!
Super Qualität zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis ;-)


----------



## Deleted176932 (23. November 2014)

Hat wer nen Code von Bike dicken? Lg

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Britney83 (23. November 2014)

Hallo Zsuammen,

ich suche ein Ketteblatt für Sram einfach mit 30 Zähnen. Weiß da jemand was günstiges?
Außerdem einen Alpine XL Schuh...
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Derivator22 (23. November 2014)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Hallo Zsuammen,
> 
> ich suche ein Ketteblatt für Sram einfach mit 30 Zähnen. Weiß da jemand was günstiges?
> Außerdem einen Alpine XL Schuh...
> Danke und Grüße



Wenn schon jemand Google für Dich bedienen soll, dann doch wenigstens im richtigen Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


----------



## veraono (23. November 2014)

so deutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Britney83 (23. November 2014)

Sorry, wusste nicht, dass es den auch gibt. Google, was das?
Thx


----------



## Deleted176932 (24. November 2014)

http://outlet.hive-outdoor.com/herren/helly-hansen-slx-pant.html


----------



## famagoer (25. November 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> FR Enduro Team 16l
> 100,-€
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Zubeho...duro-Team-16l-Protektor-Rucksack-SPECIAL.html


Kostet bei Amazon immer so viel. Danke trotzdem!


----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2014)

hmmmmja... immer wieder mal  
(als ich nach dem gesucht hatte, natürlich nicht  ) schadet ja nix


----------



## famagoer (25. November 2014)

Na eh, passt eh gut! Hab ihn jetzt auch über bm bestellt, Amazon schau ich zu meiden wo es geht!


----------



## haekel72 (25. November 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Na eh, passt eh gut! Hab ihn jetzt auch über bm bestellt, Amazon schau ich zu meiden wo es geht!


Gut so, da habe ich mich auch abgemeldet vor 6 Monaten!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Gut so, da habe ich mich auch abgemeldet vor 6 Monaten!



Respekt, wie hast du das denn geschafft?
Bei der Bucht war ich auch schnell weg als der PP-Zwang kam und die haben ja eh so gut wie alles vom alten Glanz verloren, aber dem großen Fluß den Rücken zu kehren, das ist schon ein, zwei Ligen drüber angesiedelt...
Nach diversen desaströsen Erfahrungen mit Händlern, die etwa die Rückversandkosten bei Nichterfüllen der Erwartungen vom Kunden kassieren oder es ganz ablehnen Ware zurück zu nehmen, bin ich irgendwann doch mit Demut wieder zum großen Fluß zurück gekehrt, auch wenn mir das nicht wirklich gefällt...
Aber da kann ich mich wenigstens darauf verlassen, dass bestimmte Prozesse eingehalten werden und diese nicht willkürlich von einem einzelnen Mitarbeiter und dessen Laune abhängig sind.


----------



## haekel72 (25. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Respekt, wie hast du das denn geschafft?
> Bei der Bucht war ich auch schnell weg als der PP-Zwang kam und die haben ja eh so gut wie alles vom alten Glanz verloren, aber dem großen Fluß den Rücken zu kehren, das ist schon ein, zwei Ligen drüber angesiedelt...
> Nach diversen desaströsen Erfahrungen mit Händlern, die etwa die Rückversandkosten bei Nichterfüllen der Erwartungen vom Kunden kassieren oder es ganz ablehnen Ware zurück zu nehmen, bin ich irgendwann doch mit Demut wieder zum großen Fluß zurück gekehrt, auch wenn mir das nicht wirklich gefällt...
> Aber da kann ich mich wenigstens darauf verlassen, dass bestimmte Prozesse eingehalten werden und nicht willkürlich von einem einzelnen Mitarbeiter und dessen Laune abhängig sind.


Ist wahr, wenn ich schon Teile oder Bike Kleidung suchte kam ich immer wieder zum großen Fluß - aber Nein - weitersuchen, es gibt wirklich viele Gute Online Shops die ab und an auch Schnäppchen haben. Die Chefs vom großen Fluß benutzen ihre Mitarbeiter nur als billige Flößer ohne Rechte! Nein Danke!


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2014)

Welcher Paypal-Zwang ? Bei quasi jeder Ebay-Versteigerung steht zumindest bei den privaten Sachen, die ich gerade beobachte "Überweisung".

Und Amazon ? Was hattet ihr für Probleme ? Ich frag' echt so doof, weil ich zumindest bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Selbst für Geräte, die nach 1,5 Jahren kaputt gegangen sind und nicht repariert werden konnten, habe ich 100% zurückerstattet bekommen.

Biketeile etc. sind natürlich bei Amazon besonders teuer. Die kaufe ich eh in "Fach-Onlineshops". Da gibts auch keine Probleme mit Rückgabe, etc..

Dass Azon ein Laden ohne Rechte für die Angestellten ist, ist klar. Dass andere Händler da besser sind, ist aber wohl auch eine Illusion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Welcher Paypal-Zwang ? Bei quasi jeder Ebay-Versteigerung steht bei den Sachen, die ich gerade beobachte "Überweisung".



Vor ein paar Jahren gab es für Händler die eine bestimmte Anzahl an Verkäufen(!) unterschritten haben den Zwang ein Konto bei Paypal einzurichten.
Das habe ich, obwohl ich seit 1999 treuer Kunde der Bucht mit vielen Käufen war, natürlich nicht mitgemacht und habe seitdem dort auch nichts mehr gekauft. Nur die Kleinanzeigen nutze ich mittlerweile, da sie anonym sind und kostenlos, mir also nur Vorteile bringen.

Mit Amazon habe ich ebenfalls nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings verstehe ich wenn man das Unternehmen aufgrund seiner Politik und seinem Umgang mit Mitarbeitern kritisiert. So manchen Mitarbeiter anderer Unternehmen, gerade auch im Bike-Bereich, würde ich mir allerdings ins östliche Sibirien wünschen und daher bin ich dann doch nie dort abgewandert.


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2014)

Das mit Paypal wußte ich nicht.

Und Umgang mit Mitarbeitern ? Oder gute Bezahlung ? Frag' mal eine Mutter, die wegen ihres Kindes gerade einen Teilzeitjob sucht. Ich kriegs gerade bei meiner Frau und anderen Frauen aus dem Bekanntenkreis mit.
Der ach so tolle Mindestlohn unserer tollen selbstgefälligen Frau Nahles entwickelt sich schon vor Einführung zum riesigen Bumerang.
Politisch wird er natürlich gefeiert. 
Reell bedeutet der Mindestlohn, dass ein kleiner Teil der Beschäftigten mehr bekommt, das Gros aber dann weniger bekommt.


----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dass Azon ein Laden ohne Rechte für die Angestellten ist, ist klar. Dass andere Händler da besser sind, ist aber wohl auch eine Illusion.


Auch, wenn das eine Diskussion ist, die vielleicht hier falsch ist - aber so ist es wirklich leider. Ob da jetzt Amazon und der Preisdruck da mit Schuld trägt, oder die Profitgier von Bike-Ramsch-Riesen ala Stadler, die genauso komplett ahnungsloses Personal (meist) einstellen und dadurch der Bikeladen ums Eck, mit Beratung etc. leiden mus... 
Amazon, DHL, Hermes, etc. im Prinzip bist du bei allen "Riesen" erstmal eine Nummer - zu tlw. miesen Arbeitsverhältnissen. Hast aber auch tlw. die Chance ungelernt aufzusteigen. War früher auch bei Siemens, etc. nicht anders... nur die Öffentlichkeit hatte damals weniger davon mitbekommen. Einerseits wollen wir die bequeme Rückgabe und schnelle Logistik, wollen aber nichts dafür zahlen... tja... drum hebe den ersten stein, wer ohne....


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2014)

Da sprichst du etwas an, das gern vergessen wird. Amazon beschäftigt viele, die ewig arbeitslos waren und oder ungelernt einsteigen können.
Das nicht gerade zu rosigen Bedingungen aber immerhin.


----------



## osbow (25. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da sprichst du etwas an, das gern vergessen wird. Amazon beschäftigt viele, die ewig arbeitslos waren und oder ungelernt einsteigen können.
> Das nicht gerade zu rosigen Bedingungen aber immerhin.


Das ist leider immer ein Argument der Arbeitgeber. Auch der Produzenten, die Dritte-Welt-Länder ausbeuten. Aber was ist falsch daran die Bedingungen zu verbessern? Das geht aber auch nur indem der Konsument sein verhalten (wenigstens etwas) ändert. Ich will jetzt keinen Moralapostel heraushängen lassen, auch ich bestelle gerne "Schnäppchen", aber man muss ja nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen. 

Ich habe vor zwei Jahren mein Amazon-Account gelöscht und komme wunderbar zurecht.


----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2014)

osbow schrieb:


> Das ist leider immer ein Argument der Arbeitgeber. Auch der Produzenten, die Dritte-Welt-Länder ausbeuten. Aber was ist falsch daran die Bedingungen zu verbessern? Das geht aber auch nur indem der Konsument sein verhalten (wenigstens etwas) ändert. Ich will jetzt keinen Moralapostel heraushängen lassen, auch ich bestelle gerne "Schnäppchen", aber man muss ja nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen.
> 
> Ich habe vor zwei Jahren mein Amazon-Account gelöscht und komme wunderbar zurecht.



Eben, nichts ist falsch daran! Aber es muss erstmal jemand Arbeit bekommen, um diese zu verbessern. 

Bin absolut dafür, dass Amazon und alle Riesen genauer betrachtet werden und Misstände aufgedeckt werden. Aber immer mit dem Blick beider Parteien!

Auch ohne Amazon kommt man wunderbar aus! Bike-technisch habe ich eh noch nie was da gekauft. 
Denken wir aber nicht zu romantisch von dem kleinen Laden ums Eck: 90% von Ihnen würdens auch machen, wenn sie die Möglichkeit dazu hätten. 
Rechtfertigt nichts, daher klopft man öffentlich den großen auf die Finger und bereitet Gesetze vor, die auch die Kleinen betreffen.
Hat alles auch seine Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (25. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ....
> Nach diversen desaströsen Erfahrungen mit Händlern, die etwa die Rückversandkosten bei Nichterfüllen der Erwartungen vom Kunden kassieren ....



Zuviel Zalando - Werbung geschaut?

Die Händler bekommen den Versand doch auch nicht geschenkt. - Wieso sollten sie also den Rückversand übernehmen wenn sie nicht gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet sind !? 

Die großen Händler, die den Rückversand übernehmen, kalkulieren eben diese Kosten einfach schon in die Verkaufspreise ein - somit zahlt im Prinzip jeder beim Kauf schon anteilig einen Teil der Gesamt-Rücksendekosten mit.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2014)

Die von dir genannte Werbung kenne ich leider nicht, das gehört nicht zu den Dingen die ich konsumiere... nur die von YT in der Freeride lese ich manchmal 
Bis vor kurzem war es gesetzlich noch anders geregelt... und warum sollte ich bei Händler A bestellen, wenn Händler B den Rückversand übernimmt d.h. einen besseren Service leistet? Es kann ja jeder machen wie er will, aber was die Händler geschenkt bekommen und was nicht, das ist mir als Kunde nun wirklich herzlich egal... guter Service gewinnt immer, das hat Amazon auch eindrucksvoll bewiesen, denn es ist die Grundlage ihres Geschäftsmodells!


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Zuviel Zalando - Werbung geschaut?



Und Zalando wird von ihren Retouren fast ruiniert.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und Zalando wird von ihren Retouren fast ruiniert.



Das liegt aber wohl eher daran, dass dort Leute verschiedene Kleidungsstücke bestellen und dann IMMER irgendwas zurück senden, also liegt im Prinzip des Geschäftsmodells... ich denke nicht, dass Amazon durch die Rücksendungen nennenswert mehr Probleme hat als jeder andere 08/15-Händler...


----------



## freetourer (25. November 2014)

@hiTCH-HiKER 

Was meinst Du denn mit Problemen?

Und warum sollte Deiner Meinung nach ein Händler die Rücksendekosten übernehmen?


----------



## Derivator22 (25. November 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die Händler bekommen den Versand doch auch nicht geschenkt. - Wieso sollten sie also den Rückversand übernehmen wenn sie nicht gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet sind !?



13. Juni 2014!


----------



## Derivator22 (25. November 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> @hiTCH-HiKER
> 
> Was meinst Du denn mit Problemen?
> 
> Und warum sollte Deiner Meinung nach ein Händler die Rücksendekosten übernehmen?



Kulanz, Kundenbindung usw.


----------



## Derivator22 (25. November 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Auch, wenn das eine Diskussion ist, die vielleicht hier falsch ist - aber so ist es wirklich leider. Ob da jetzt Amazon und der Preisdruck da mit Schuld trägt, oder die Profitgier von Bike-Ramsch-Riesen ala Stadler, die genauso komplett ahnungsloses Personal (meist) einstellen und dadurch der Bikeladen ums Eck, mit Beratung etc. leiden mus...
> Amazon, DHL, Hermes, etc. im Prinzip bist du bei allen "Riesen" erstmal eine Nummer - zu tlw. miesen Arbeitsverhältnissen. Hast aber auch tlw. die Chance ungelernt aufzusteigen. War früher auch bei Siemens, etc. nicht anders... nur die Öffentlichkeit hatte damals weniger davon mitbekommen. Einerseits wollen wir die bequeme Rückgabe und schnelle Logistik, wollen aber nichts dafür zahlen... tja... drum hebe den ersten stein, wer ohne....



Diktiert werden so Zustände bzw. deren Entwicklung durch ein wahres Monster... den ENDVERBRAUCHER (auch Kunde genannt) 
Schau dir doch einmal an was hier abgeht, wenn die Räder der Versender on Tour sind und die Kunden das Rad am liebsten schon gestern hätten... Machen wir uns nichts vor: die beschissenen Arbeitsbedingungen mögen von Lobby und Politik ermöglicht worden sein, aber initiiert und gewollt durch UNS...!


----------



## freetourer (25. November 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Kulanz, Kundenbindung usw.





freetourer schrieb:


> ....
> Die großen Händler, die den Rückversand übernehmen, kalkulieren eben diese Kosten einfach schon in die Verkaufspreise ein - somit zahlt im Prinzip jeder beim Kauf schon anteilig einen Teil der Gesamt-Rücksendekosten mit.



Das soll Kulanz sein?



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ...
> Bis vor kurzem war es gesetzlich noch anders geregelt... und warum sollte ich bei Händler A bestellen, wenn Händler B den Rückversand übernimmt d.h. einen besseren Service leistet? Es kann ja jeder machen wie er will, aber was die Händler geschenkt bekommen und was nicht, das ist mir als Kunde nun wirklich herzlich egal... guter Service gewinnt immer, das hat Amazon auch eindrucksvoll bewiesen, denn es ist die Grundlage ihres Geschäftsmodells!



Der kostenlose Rückversand soll ein Service sein?



freetourer schrieb:


> ....
> Die großen Händler, die den Rückversand übernehmen, kalkulieren eben diese Kosten einfach schon in die Verkaufspreise ein - somit zahlt im Prinzip jeder beim Kauf schon anteilig einen Teil der Gesamt-Rücksendekosten mit.


----------



## Derivator22 (25. November 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Das soll Kulanz sein?
> 
> 
> 
> Der kostenlose Rückversand soll ein Service sein?



Kulanz ist idR immer kalkuliert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. November 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Kulanz, Kundenbindung usw.



Du hast zwar Recht, aber wenn Leute Schuhe in Größe 42, 43 und 44 bestellen und dann zwei Zuzück schicken und die Masse machts. Dann kann sowas einen Shop schnell in die Insolvenz führen. Ich denke zwar auch das Zalando, Amazon und co. weniger pro Versand zahlen aber das ist ja nicht einmal das Problem sondern viel mehr ist es das Die Händler die Sachen nicht zu UVP verkaufen können sondern deutlich unter Wert. 

Und jetzt stelle man sich vor man wäre eine Vorstandsmitglied von Zalando oder Amazon dann würde man zumindest versuchen einen kleinen Ausgleich zu schaffen durch Versandkosten. Und nur durch solche Maßnahmen kann man den Konsumenten dazu bringen das er nur bestellt was er braucht und zu späterem Zeitpunkt kann man die Versand kosten senken bzw abschaffen.


----------



## osbow (25. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ... guter Service gewinnt immer, das hat Amazon auch eindrucksvoll bewiesen, denn es ist die Grundlage ihres Geschäftsmodells!


Ich würde gerne wissen, ob du das immer noch so siehst, wenn du mal dort einen Monat lang gearbeitet hast. Es ist immer einfach über etwas zu urteilen wenn man nicht selbst betroffen ist.
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen guten Service und Konkurrenzkampf auf Rücken der Belegschaft. Wobei man bei Amazon nicht von Kampf sprechen sollte, eher von Marktdominanz. 



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das liegt aber wohl eher daran, dass dort Leute verschiedene Kleidungsstücke bestellen und dann IMMER irgendwas zurück senden, also liegt im Prinzip des Geschäftsmodells... ich denke nicht, dass Amazon durch die Rücksendungen nennenswert mehr Probleme hat als jeder andere 08/15-Händler...


Doch, das hat Zalando. Der Laden schreibt seit Beginn an rote Zahlen, da das "Geschäftsmodell" erst nach einer gewissen Käuferzahl funktioniert. Nur weigert sich Zalando die Portokosten in Rechnung zu stellen, da es selbst die Büxe der Pandora geöffnet hat und die Konkurrenz nachgezogen hat. Laut eigner Aussage sollte aber bald der Break-Even-Point bald erreicht sein. Aber ob das Realität ist oder Wunschdenken für die Anleger kann wohl einzig und allein Zalando sagen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2014)

Ja und ehrlich gesagt habe ich bei Amazon kein schlechtes Gewissen, da ich selber Leute kenne die dort als Aushilfe arbeiten und sich nicht als Opfer ansehen.
Ich persönlich habe ein schlechtes Gewissen etwa bei billiger Baumwollware oder anderen Produkten, an denen das Blut von Menschen klebt, die durch die westlichen Industriestaaten gnadenlos ausgenutzt werden...
Aber über Menschen die sich ohne groß nachzudenken in ein Auto setzen, dem Nachbarskind die Giftgase ins Gesicht blasen und gleichzeitig Amazon kritisieren, über die kann ich echt nur lachen... Doppelmoral und Scheinheiligkeit vor dem Herrn! Kehrt erstmal vor eurer eigenen Haustüre, bevor ihr andere diskreditiert!


----------



## famagoer (25. November 2014)

Ich wollte hier ja mit dem Stichwort “Amazon“ nix lostreten, aber der Thread macht langsam seinem Suffix alle Ehre ; )


----------



## hnx (25. November 2014)

Jeder, der Rad fährt hat sich für die Debatte doch eh disqualifiziert.


----------



## Derivator22 (25. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Jeder, der Rad fährt hat sich für die Debatte doch eh disqualifiziert.



Nicht so voreilig junger Freund! 
Solcherlei Anbieter schmeicheln die vom schlechten Eco-Footprint geschundene Radlerseele:

http://www.my-boo.de/


----------



## freetourer (25. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ja und ehrlich gesagt habe ich bei Amazon kein schlechtes Gewissen, da ich selber Leute kenne die dort als Aushilfe arbeiten und sich nicht als Opfer ansehen.
> Ich persönlich habe ein schlechtes Gewissen etwa bei billiger Baumwollware oder anderen Produkten, an denen das Blut von Menschen klebt, die durch die westlichen Industriestaaten gnadenlos ausgenutzt werden...
> Aber über Menschen die sich ohne groß nachzudenken in ein Auto setzen, dem Nachbarskind die Giftgase ins Gesicht blasen und gleichzeitig Amazon kritisieren, über die kann ich echt nur lachen... Doppelmoral und Scheinheiligkeit vor dem Herrn! Kehrt erstmal vor eurer eigenen Haustüre, bevor ihr andere diskreditiert!




Dass Du Dein Einkaufsverhalten nicht besonders reflektiert hinterfragst ist ja Dein gutes Recht. 
Und von mir aus kannst Du auch den kostenlosen Rückversand (der ja nie kostenlos ist - Du hast ihn ja beim Kauf (weil im Kaufpreis bereits einkalkuliert und eingepreist) schon mitbezahlt) als Service-Leistung ansehen.

Aber mit so einem Post wirkst Du gerade wie jemand, dem man im Sandkasten sein liebstes Förmchen weggenommen hat.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2014)

Naja ich sprech halt die Wahrheit aus, denn es ist nunmal Fakt, dass die Amazon-Kundschaft mit ihren Kraftfahrzeugen sehr viel mehr Leid erzeugen als das Unternehmen selbst und ob man dort arbeiten möchte kann man selbst beeinflussen, das Einatmen vergifteter Luft kannst du als Kind in der Stadt nicht verhindern.
Klar meine ich das größtenteils polemisch und sarkastisch, blos wer stets mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, der sollte auch eine saubere Weste haben und das haben die allerwenigsten!
Mich nervt es einfach, dass immer rum gemeckert wird wie schlimm die anderen sind, aber keiner macht auch nur einen Finger krum damit er seinen ökologischen Fingerabdruck minimiert oder wenigstens ökologische Energie und Strom bezieht.
Wer nicht so dämlich meckert und nicht ständig anderen die Schuld zuschiebt, der kann von mir aus machen was er will


----------



## mikefize (25. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Klar meine ich das größtenteils polemisch und sarkastisch, blos wer stets mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, der sollte auch eine saubere Weste haben und das haben die allerwenigsten!



Was heißt hier mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen. Man darf ja schon ansprechen was falsch läuft und was man selbst versucht dagegen zu tun und zwar sollte das erlaubt sein, auch ohne dass man 100% integer ist, denn letzteres geht in unserer Gesellschaft schlicht gar nicht. Dass du mit dem Finger auf dich gezeigt fühlst, ist primär deine Interpretation...

Und was hat denn bitteschön die Luftverschmutzung mit unfairen Arbeitsbedingungen zu tun? Genau, nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. November 2014)

Ich sag ja überhaupt nix dagegen, dass jemand die unfairen Arbeitsbedingungen kritisiert, habe ich doch selbst geschrieben dass ich es verstehen kann wenn jemand "das Unternehmen aufgrund seiner Politik und seinem Umgang mit Mitarbeitern kritisiert".
Aber wer bei Amazon sein Konto löscht mit dem alleinigen Argument der Arbeitsbedingungen und gleichzeitig seine Baumwollshirts beim Billigladen um die Ecke kauft, der belügt sich einfach selbst. Und genau das ist es was ich einfach nicht ernst nehmen kann, auch wenn Baumwolle nichts mit Arbeitsbedingungen bei Amazon zu tun hat 
Grundsätzlich finde ich es aber respektabel wenn man es schafft sich von Quasi-Monopolisten zu trennen und seine Waren bei kleinen Händlern einzukaufen!


----------



## mikefize (25. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Aber wer bei Amazon sein Konto löscht mit dem alleinigen Argument der Arbeitsbedingungen und gleichzeitig seine Baumwollshirts beim Billigladen um die Ecke kauft, der belügt sich einfach selbst.



Wieso? Ich versteh das nicht.


----------



## toastet (25. November 2014)

Können wir vllt mal zu den Schnäppchen zurückkommen


----------



## fone (26. November 2014)

ja wir wissen, dass man geld nicht essen kann...




fone schrieb:


> taugt die Vaude Shoftshell Hose was?
> in dunkelgrau für nen 10er weniger als in schwarz. ... 69€ + porto
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-all-mountain-softshell-hose-anthrazit.html,a27434


hose taugt mir nicht.
wieder keine verschließbaren taschen (schlüssel).
wieder die dicke, scheuernde naht kurz oberhalb vom knie.
muss das bei radl-hosen so sein? \o/


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2014)

Nein, guck bei Fox.


----------



## R.C. (26. November 2014)

fone schrieb:


> wieder die dicke, scheuernde naht kurz oberhalb vom knie.
> muss das bei radl-hosen so sein? \o/



Anscheinend, hat meine Endura auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (26. November 2014)

gehts da um ausgeformte knie? hat bei der vaude aber keinen vorteil gebracht.
meine race face zieh ich auch nimmer an. weil die naht echt nervt.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Nein, guck bei Fox.


danke


----------



## R.C. (26. November 2014)

fone schrieb:


> gehts da um ausgeformte knie?



Oder die Haut der Polyester ist zu klein, um ein ganzes vorderes Hosenbein daraus zu machen


----------



## sp00n82 (26. November 2014)

Das Polyester-Tierchen?


----------



## fone (26. November 2014)

ah, verstehe! oh mein gott! und dann noch versandkostenfrei, die armen tiere!


----------



## toastet (26. November 2014)

Mit diesen Mega Schnäppchenaktionen bei Radon/Bike-Discount habe ich ja bisher irgendwie meist eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, für Bikes ok, wobei es die meist dann doch nochmal günstiger online kurze Zeit später gibt (wenn nicht vergriffen). Teile und Kleidung war aber meist n Reinfall.


----------



## Derivator22 (26. November 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> Mit diesen Mega Schnäppchenaktionen bei Radon/Bike-Discount habe ich ja bisher irgendwie meist eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, für Bikes ok, wobei es die meist dann doch nochmal günstiger online kurze Zeit später gibt (wenn nicht vergriffen). Teile und Kleidung war aber meist n Reinfall.



Denen läuft aber scheinbar grade die Suppe in den Store...


----------



## toastet (26. November 2014)

Ja trotzdem, spätestens jetzt im Winter hätten die ja eh wieder so ne Aktion gestartet. Richtig günstig war es damals eigentlich nur kurz vor dem Umzug. Da haben die einfach spontan Paketpreise an der Kasse mit dir ausgehandelt. Erinnerte an die Wurst oder Fischtüten auf dem Markt


----------



## osbow (26. November 2014)

Hatten die nicht erst letztes Jahr einen Brand in der Lagerhalle?


----------



## Brewmaster (26. November 2014)

Das war bei Rose mit dem Brand


----------



## AlexMC (26. November 2014)

Nun, diesmal wird dann wohl die Sprinkleranlage angegangen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brownbear (27. November 2014)

Bei Rose ist Lagerverkauf dieses Wochenende
http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/ueber-rose/die-rose-stores/rose-biketown-bocholt/lagerverkauf


----------



## fone (27. November 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Urge All Mountain Helmet bei CRC im Black Friday Sale für 52,50€ inkl. Versand:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/urge-allmountain-helm/rp-prod109540


hab mir den enduromatic gestern auch genauer angesehen. der ist ja überhaupt nicht verstellbar, kann das funktionieren?


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2014)

Aba er hat fette Gangsta Pad, Alda !


----------



## R.C. (27. November 2014)

fone schrieb:


> hab mir den enduromatic gestern auch genauer angesehen. der ist ja überhaupt nicht verstellbar, kann das funktionieren?



Verschieden grosse Innenpolster (wie bei den Dirtschuesseln)?


----------



## fone (27. November 2014)

ja verschiedene polster schon... aber... 
hatte schon fast bestellt, aber ohne was zum drehen fühl ich mich nicht wohl.


----------



## Peeeet (27. November 2014)

Newmi schrieb:


> RockShox Pike RC Solo Air 160mm 26" (leider in Weiß) für 399€
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...-pike-rc-solo-air-160-mm-26-zoll-.html,a30918




Hat jemand sich die bestellt oder weiß ob es die wirklich noch für das Geld gibt? Habe bereits eine Anfrage gestellt, aber noch kein Rückmeldung... Wenn man so nach der Gabel sucht ist sie nicht finden, auch nicht wenn man die Produkt ID sucht....

In den Warenkorb kann man sie jedenfalls legen!


----------



## hnx (27. November 2014)

Da die Gabel ohne Zubehör kommt würde ich fast wetten, daß die irgendwo als Testgabel (also Einzelstück) bei einem Standler an den Wänden hing und sicher an den 20% Tagen verkauft wurde.

Ansonsten soll anrufen helfen, da hast direkte Info aus erster Hand. Auf EMail Antwort warten kann dauern.


----------



## Peeeet (27. November 2014)

Ja, ja die gute alte Kupferleitung... 

Aaalso die Gabel gibt es noch, es ist OEM Ware, ohne Zubehör, heißt kein Dichtungskit, keine Pumpe, aber mit Spacer... 2Jahre Garantie, Neuware, ongekürzter Schaft.

Ist nicht über die "normale" Suchfunktion zu finden, da wohl nur also Newsletter - Angebot deklariert. Außerdem haben sie sowieso Probleme mit bestimmten Artikeln und Angbeoten wegen Online-Shop Umstellung...


----------



## toastet (27. November 2014)

Da würde ich ja eher abwarten und die 50 Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen, für die es die bei RCZ dann auch die RCT3 inkl. Zubehör gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2014)

Pumpe und Dichtungskit sind ja auch ungeheuer wichtig.


----------



## toastet (27. November 2014)

wenn man keine pumpe hat ja, aber der schritt von rc zu rct3 ist wohl das wichtigerere argument...


----------



## veraono (27. November 2014)

Peeeet schrieb:


> Hat jemand sich die bestellt oder weiß ob es die wirklich noch für das Geld gibt? Habe bereits eine Anfrage gestellt, aber noch kein Rückmeldung... Wenn man so nach der Gabel sucht ist sie nicht finden, auch nicht wenn man die Produkt ID sucht....
> 
> In den Warenkorb kann man sie jedenfalls legen!



Falls jemand leer ausging , meine kam heute an und ich werde sie voraussichtl doch nicht verbauen.
Bei Interesse einfach PN am Montag schick ich sie spätestens zurück.
Grüße


----------



## prof.66 (27. November 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> wenn man keine pumpe hat ja, aber der schritt von rc zu rct3 ist wohl das wichtigerere argument...




Naja ob mans braucht sein mal dahingestellt ....


----------



## piilu (27. November 2014)

Die RS Pumpe kann man doch eh vergessen


----------



## Peeeet (27. November 2014)

Und genau da will ich nochmal tiefer in die Materie einsteigen, was genau, bzw., wieviel besser ist nun die RC zu RCT3?
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sind es doch "nur" die 3 Einstellmöglichkeiten (wei bei FOX CTD? ) oder, die Dämpfungseigenschaft bleibt doch die gleiche?

165 Seiten zu dem Thema, aber wirklich schlauer bin ich nicht!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2014er-pike.630984/page-31

BTW: Pumpe ist sowieso schon im Haus...


*veraono*, ich bin selbst noch am überlegen...zuschlagen, warten bis nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft, doch lieber RCT3 oder dann doch eine Lyrik und schwarz wäre mir lieber, 15mm Achse, brauch ich einen Adapter, Tapered brauch ich neuen Steuersatz.....wie du siehst bin ich hin und her gerissen!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (27. November 2014)

@Peeeet Also was ich über die RCT3 gelesen hab soll sie keinen Performancevorteil haben , der LSC-Einstellbereich kleiner sein als bei der RC (die nebenbei auch über eine shimbasierte HSC verfügt) und eben nur als Feature die dreistufige Plattformeinstellung zusätzl haben.
Aber ich habe keine Not sie zu verkaufen eig. ists eher unverfänglicher sie einfach ungeöffnet zurückzuschicken.


----------



## tomac85 (27. November 2014)

Habe mich auch schon mit dem Thema beschäftigt un muss sagen das du die RC auch gut einstellen kannst nur eben nicht so komfortabel wie die Rct3

Wenn es dich stört hast du hiermit die möglichkeit sie zu tunen, würde sie aber erst so mal fahren.

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=24972&prodid=68738


----------



## prof.66 (27. November 2014)

Ich fahr auch "nur" die RC, läuft ohne Probleme und mehr brauch ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## toastet (28. November 2014)

brownbear schrieb:


> Bei Rose ist Lagerverkauf dieses Wochenende
> http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/ueber-rose/die-rose-stores/rose-biketown-bocholt/lagerverkauf



war eben da, ist halt das übliche. vereinzelt ganz gute preise, dass meiste aber halt nicht wirklich günstig oder eben nah an den normalen internetpreisen. bei den rädern ist es ok, wenn man was findet was für sich passt kann man auch n schnapper machen. aber dann auch mindestens um die 2000 anlegen. 
die laufräder sind auch ok, da hing immer mal wieder auch was gutes dazwischen. leider keine gescheiten federgabeln da. ausnahme, da lag eine fox 40 in schwarz mit kashima beschichtung dazwischen für 1139,- und auch ne 36 für um die 550.


----------



## dragonjackson (28. November 2014)

Typisch eben. Wie bei Radon mit ihrem "Wasserschaden". Frage mich echt langsam - welche Bikereifen vom Wasser, Schaden nehmen und dafür das ganze Rad abverkauft wird?!
Sehe das eher als guten Abverkaufsgag... (obwohl es natürlich einen Wasserschaden gab)


----------



## Derivator22 (28. November 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Typisch eben. Wie bei Radon mit ihrem "Wasserschaden". Frage mich echt langsam - welche Bikereifen vom Wasser, Schaden nehmen und dafür das ganze Rad abverkauft wird?!
> Sehe das eher als guten Abverkaufsgag... (obwohl es natürlich einen Wasserschaden gab)



Ggf. muss auch einfach schnell Platz für die Reparaturarbeiten geschaffen werden. Wäre zumindest mein Denkansatz. Wissen tue ich es nicht...


----------



## toastet (28. November 2014)

denke ich dem fall auch, mit dem platz, trotzdem wird es keine ware unter ek geben, wie eben bei der neueröffnung und kurz vorher der schließung des alten ladens auch nicht. man muss sich davon frei machen. 
preise für die räder sind ok, aber der rest wird weiterhin sich maximal in den internetpreisen orientieren.


----------



## TonySoprano (29. November 2014)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Gut zu kombinieren mit diesem Angebot:
> Fox Float CTD für 279€
> 
> denn vor ein paar Tagen war erst hier im Thread einer für 299 Euro und nun bekommt man auf die 279 sogar 15% Rabatt!



sind nur 15,-€ , nicht %, aber immerhin


----------



## haekel72 (29. November 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> war eben da, ist halt das übliche. vereinzelt ganz gute preise, dass meiste aber halt nicht wirklich günstig oder eben nah an den normalen internetpreisen. bei den rädern ist es ok, wenn man was findet was für sich passt kann man auch n schnapper machen. aber dann auch mindestens um die 2000 anlegen.
> die laufräder sind auch ok, da hing immer mal wieder auch was gutes dazwischen. leider keine gescheiten federgabeln da. ausnahme, da lag eine fox 40 in schwarz mit kashima beschichtung dazwischen für 1139,- und auch ne 36 für um die 550.


Welche 36er war das?


----------



## famagoer (29. November 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Protektor für Ergon BA3 - Rücksack 28,50 € sonst überall immer 29,95 €
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=517832467&pf_rd_i=typ01


Ich weiß, auch Kleinvieh macht Mist,  aber mal ernsthaft: Für € 1,50 Ersparnis?

Ich finde, wir sollten auch hier die 10%-Regel durchziehen, sonst sieht man sich hier gar nimmer raus vor lauter “Schnäppchen“...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (29. November 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, auch Kleinvieh macht Mist,  aber mal ernsthaft: Für € 1,50 Ersparnis?
> 
> Ich finde, wir sollten auch hier die 10%-Regel durchziehen, sonst sieht man sich hier gar nimmer raus vor lauter “Schnäppchen“...



Verstehe Dich schon, bis vor kurzem war dieses Protektor monatelang nicht lieferbar und zusätzlich anderer Preis, als üblich, daher! 

Habe selbst aber auch woanders gekauft da ich andere Teile dazu benötige.


----------



## xylnx (1. Dezember 2014)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Starke Preise bei *Linkistegal*
> z.B. Bike Bekleidung zwischen -40 und -60%
> Sonst auch alles stark rabattiert und wer Ski oder etwas für den Winter braucht sollte auch unbedingt reinschauen!



tolle immer wiederkehrende eigenwerbung! kein klar ersichtliches schnäppchen, schön mit prozenten ausgeschmückt, sagt nichts aus! be proud!


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Dezember 2014)

hier stand mist...


----------



## Innsbruuucker (1. Dezember 2014)

xylnx schrieb:


> tolle immer wiederkehrende eigenwerbung! kein klar ersichtliches schnäppchen, schön mit prozenten ausgeschmückt, sagt nichts aus! be proud!





dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keinen einzigen Schnapper gesehen. Nur die viele %-Zeichen. Alle eig um genau diesen Prozentsatz teuerer als das günstigste Angebot im Netz...



Is klar, ihr solltet halt die Augen aufmachen.
Bekleidung mit -60%
http://www.sportokay.com/at/shimano-windstopper-zipp-off-bikejacke.html
http://www.sportokay.com/at/shimano-zipp-off-compact-bikejacke.html

Oder was anderes
http://www.sportokay.com/at/shimano-unzen-2l-bikerucksack.html
http://www.sportokay.com/at/airoh-fighters-com-downhill-helm.html

Aber wenn ihr meint


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Dezember 2014)

Ruder zurück  
aber poste halt dann wirklich sowas - die sachen, die ich angeschaut hatte, waren alle fake-reduziert!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (1. Dezember 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ruder zurück
> aber poste halt dann wirklich sowas - die sachen, die ich angeschaut hatte, waren alle fake-reduziert!



Ich finde halt, dass -40% auf Kleidung, -30% auf Protektoren und Helme nicht schlecht sind. Oder 25% auf das ganze Werkzeug und Pflegesachen
Klar sinds keine Ultra Schnäppchen aber man spart sich einiges.

Noch zwei gute Angebote von Camelbak:
Camelbak volt LR 13 http://www.sportokay.com/at/camelbak-volt-13-lr-bikerucksack.html
Luxe Damen: http://www.sportokay.com/at/camelbak-l-u-x-e-damen-bikerucksack.html


----------



## xylnx (1. Dezember 2014)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst und ich halte nach wie vor nichts davon!



xylnx schrieb:


> tolle immer wiederkehrende eigenwerbung!


----------



## Deleted176932 (1. Dezember 2014)

xylnx schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich mal selbst und ich halte nach wie vor nichts davon!


ich auch nicht! )


----------



## TonySoprano (1. Dezember 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Marzocchi 55 RC3 EVO V2 Titanium-Federgabel - 20mm 2014
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...2-titanium-federgabel-20mm-2014/rp-prod112641
> Mit dem Code Extra10 und dem 15€ rabatt Code 432€
> 
> ........


 funktioniert das mit 2 verschiedenen Rabattcodes, bzw hats schon wer ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2014)

jepp funktioniert, meine wurde gerade versendet


----------



## much175 (1. Dezember 2014)

hat jemand mal die ganzen Adventskalender zusammengesucht? Mir fällt gerade nur Jehlebikes.de ein...
http://www.jehlebikes.de/adventskalender.html


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2014)

Hibike, Actionsports und einige andere.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (1. Dezember 2014)

Bikester und Bike-Components auch


----------



## hasman (1. Dezember 2014)

Rose
http://www.roseversand.de/


----------



## SofusCorn (1. Dezember 2014)

Bike magazin auch. Rose auch, aber funtzt bei mir nicht. Ansonsten mydealz ist ein deal mit knapp 300 Kalendern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (1. Dezember 2014)

User Bobons hat im "Schnäppchenjäger"-Thread ne Liste der Adventskalender gepostet


----------



## .floe. (2. Dezember 2014)

2012 gab es bei Jehlebikes am 6. (oder 7.?) Dezember einen vergünstigten Warengutschein im Kalender...2012 war es ein 100€ Gutschein für 60€. Ich glaub, das gab es letztes Jahr auch...und ich meine, am 24. war auch wieder ein Warengutschein drinne. 

Ich lass mich mal überraschen


----------



## Orwell (2. Dezember 2014)

Weiß jmd. von euch ob Actionsports die letzten Jahre auch soetwas in der Art zu bieten hatte?


----------



## Peeeet (2. Dezember 2014)

Sind zwar "nur" Gewinnspiele, aber wenn das Glück passt dann ein Superschnapper ;-)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/specials/adventskalender.html

http://www.roadbike.de/news/adventskalender.370547.9.htm

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/adventskalender.370589.2.htm

http://www.elektrobike-online.com/news/adventskalender.470743.410636.htm

http://www.tour-magazin.de/specials/adventskalender.html

http://bike-channel.tv/thema/adventskalender-2014-24-geschenke-rund-ums-bike


----------



## bobons (2. Dezember 2014)

Orwell schrieb:


> Weiß jmd. von euch ob Actionsports die letzten Jahre auch soetwas in der Art zu bieten hatte?



Ja, hatten sie, dieses Jahr ist der Adventskalender aber in einem anderen Layout - einfach den Link an der rechten Rand anklicken.


----------



## Orwell (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich meinte so in Richtung Gutscheine oder sowas. Also nicht nur irgendwelche komischen Sättel die das ganze Jahr schon keiner wollte. ;-)


----------



## dragonjackson (3. Dezember 2014)

CRC spuckt mal wieder große Töne, ohne Inhalt:
die ersten 3 Produkte wurden sogar über Idealo günstiger gefunden... 

Langsam dürfen alle irgendetwas behaupten. Ähnlich bei diesen "Adventskaledern". Wenn diese schon so benannt werden, dann könnte man den Ursprungssinn hinter Advent verstehen und wirklich etwas rabattieren und sich für das gute 2014 "bedanken". Dann kommen aber so Wahnsinns-Angebote wie "Versandkostenfrei ab 50,-" oder "20% auf 2012er Kleidung in Größe XXS und XXL"... 

Finde so eine Werbung sehr arglistig und führt den Kunden in die Irre. Der Verbraucherschutz checkt sowas erst wieder im Mai...


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2014)

Dafür haut CRC sonst immer wieder krasse Preise raus.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (3. Dezember 2014)

CRC ist fast immer teurer als die Konkurenz. Gerade bei Komponenten!


----------



## TonySoprano (3. Dezember 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Sram XO Carbonkurbel 2x10 175mm 38/24Z schwarz/grau inkl. Innenlager BB30
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=14313
> 
> Hab schon länger nicht mehr verglichen, dürfte aber n guter Preis sein.



hab mich auch gewundert, die BB30 Versionen sind durch die Bank billiger als die GXP Kurbeln .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (3. Dezember 2014)

Die Schnäppchen liegen bei CRC ganz hinten im Regal...da muss man tief graben, aber es gibt sie! Und das sind oft richtige Kracher.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. Dezember 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Die Schnäppchen liegen bei CRC ganz hinten im Regal...da muss man tief graben, aber es gibt sie! Und das sind oft richtige Kracher.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Vor drei Monaten ein Gabel-Schnapper gemacht, der nächste Preis lag 300€ über dem CRC Preis.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2014)

Allerdings. Laufräder etc. gibt's auch oft zu krassen Preisen.
Gerade wenn die Inventur machen, hält keiner mehr mit.
Die Rollei Cam für 100,- habe ich leider verpasst.


----------



## mikefize (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab da vor nem Jahr ne 2012er Reba für 160€ gekauft. Oft sind von den krassen Schnäppchen halt immer nur ein oder zwei Exemplare da und ziemlich versteckt.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2014)

Lynskey Rahmen für 600,-....


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde auch, es "lohnen" sich wenn dann nur die Gewinnspiel-Adventskalender.


----------



## mikefize (4. Dezember 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Formula The One beim selben Laden, 150 € das Set mit Scheiben und Anbauteilen:
> http://www.probikeshop.net/bremsenset-formula-the-one-s-schwarz/103806.html



Achtung, ist "nur" die T1S. Also T1 Sattel, RX Geber.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Dezember 2014)

Guter Einwand! Hatte zwar auch nicht vor, sie zu bestellen, aber ggf. fällt ja jemand anderes darauf rein und ärgert sich hinterher. Ich pass es lieber an.


----------



## bobons (5. Dezember 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Bei* On-One Kauf 4 Zahl 3* - auch bei Rahmen!
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/news/products/q/date/2014/12/04/4-for-3-on-just-about-everything
> 
> Evtl macht es Sinn einen Sammelthread aufzumachen?



Heisst übrigens, dass man den günstigsten Artikel umsonst bekommt. Perfekt also, um LRS, Rahmen, Gabel und Teleskopstütze gleichzeitig zu kaufen!
Oder einfach nur 4 Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (5. Dezember 2014)

Gerade einen aufgemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/on-one-45650b-rahmen-bestellen.738703/


----------



## .floe. (5. Dezember 2014)

Sammelbestellung On One Rahmen wäre ich dabei...Inbred 29er Vertical Dropout oder 45650B.


----------



## AnAx (5. Dezember 2014)

Jemand Lust auf Sammelbestellung On One Knuckleball Lenker (oder preislich ähnliche Produkte)?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Dezember 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung On One Rahmen wäre ich dabei...Inbred 29er Vertical Dropout oder 45650B.



Beim Inbred 29er wäre ich dabei gewesen, sind aber leider keine Verfügbar und nur Pre-Orders möglich.


----------



## .floe. (5. Dezember 2014)

> Beim Inbred 29er wäre ich dabei gewesen, sind aber leider keine Verfügbar und nur Pre-Orders möglich.



Egal, ich kann doch auch 4 Stück Inbred "pre-ordern" und sie zu dem Preis von 3 Stück bekommen. Wer warten kann...why not. Bei mir wärs nix eiliges.


----------



## prof.66 (5. Dezember 2014)

Abund schrieb:


> Gerade bei Amazon gesehen. Sram XO Kettenführung
> http://www.amazon.de/Kette-Strebenschutz-Führung-32-36T-00-6315-006-020/dp/B00553Z1QU/ref=sr_1_8?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1417796305&sr=1-8



Die Frage ist welche aufnahme die hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## prof.66 (5. Dezember 2014)

ach ja und wo genau ?

Versionen: ISCG05 / ISCG oder Montage am Innenlager - Farben: schwarz oder weiss - Größe: 36-40 / 32-36 Zähn


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## prof.66 (5. Dezember 2014)

also Tretlagermontage, nicht wirklich Interessant.


----------



## fone (8. Dezember 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Bei superstar-components gibt es heute -30% auf alle selbst erstellten Wunsch LRS (Unter anderem interessant für Chris King  )
> 
> Code: XMAS8



Oh! Was ist denn von den Superstar Carbon Felgen zu halten? Die sind ja auch nicht viel teurer als ein China-Imort. edit: äh, na gut doch nen ticken teurer.


----------



## famagoer (8. Dezember 2014)

... vor allem sind 17mm Maulweite jetzt nichts wirklich was, das man sich heutzutage noch ans Bike schnallen sollte. Erst recht nicht für 200 Pfund (minus 30%).


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Dezember 2014)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> sind nur 15,-€ , nicht %, aber immerhin



20 Euro(!) und dann nochmal 15% drauf, also 237,15 Euro oder 61,85 Euro billiger als das andere Angebot... ich hatte nur kein Bock das auszurechnen


----------



## R.C. (8. Dezember 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> ... vor allem sind 17mm Maulweite jetzt nichts wirklich was, das man sich heutzutage noch ans Bike schnallen sollte.



Die AM hat eine Maulweite von 24mm.


----------



## fone (8. Dezember 2014)

jenau! 
für ein fatbike reichen 24mm vielleicht nicht, aber für ein enduro ist das einwandfrei.


----------



## haekel72 (8. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Tip (30% auf Custum LRS) bei Superstar Components, konnte endlich die Ryde Trace EN 29Felgen kaufen mit Sapin Speichen, Sapin Nippel, für gerade mal 300€! Geilööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (8. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt schon - hatte jetzt die XC 29er-Felge gemeint! Und da sind 17 wahrlich nicht berühmt! 

24 fahre ich selbst als Carbonfelge am Enduro, da ist das schon was feines! : )


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Dezember 2014)

Sind die Superstar-Naben empfehlenswert oder sollte man besser in eine andere investieren? Oder gibt es gar eine mit 240S kompatiblem Maßen, so dass ich einfach meine alten Naben umspeichen kann?


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Dezember 2014)

Die Superstar Naben sind baugleich mit den Novatec, ich fahre welche seit 2 Jahren im Freerider und hatte noch keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Orwell (8. Dezember 2014)

Die Switch Evo Dinger kann man zumindest mit Alu-Freilauf vergessen. Bei mir sind binnen kürzester Zeit zwei Alu-Freiläufe flöten gegangen, trotz 65kg Kampfgewicht. Mit Stahlfreilauf war dann einige Zeit ruhe, bis sich dann der gezahnte Ring im Nabenkörper, in den der Freilauf eingreift, mitgedreht hat. Totalschaden...  Besser paar Euro mehr ausgeben...


----------



## freetourer (8. Dezember 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip (30% auf Custum LRS) bei Superstar Components, konnte endlich die Ryde Trace EN 29Felgen kaufen mit Sapin Speichen, Sapin Nippel, für gerade mal 300€! Geilööö



Welche Naben hast Du denn dazu genommen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Dezember 2014)

Orwell schrieb:


> Die Switch Evo Dinger kann man zumindest mit Alu-Freilauf vergessen. Bei mir sind binnen kürzester Zeit zwei Alu-Freiläufe flöten gegangen, trotz 65kg Kampfgewicht. Mit Stahlfreilauf war dann einige Zeit ruhe, bis sich dann der gezahnte Ring im Nabenkörper, in den der Freilauf eingreift, mitgedreht hat. Totalschaden...  Besser paar Euro mehr ausgeben...


 
Fahre auch den Alu Freilauf an den Switch Evo Teilen bei höherem Fahrergewicht und bisher keine Probleme. Was ist denn bei dir passiert? Freilauf gerissen?


----------



## mikefize (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre auch einen LRS mit den Switch Evo Naben und Alufreilauf. Seit mittlerweile 2 Saisons am Freerider. Sowohl im Park gewesen als auch sonst nicht geschont. Bisher alles okay...


----------



## haekel72 (8. Dezember 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Welche Naben hast Du denn dazu genommen?


Die neuen Switch Ultra Hub


----------



## R.C. (8. Dezember 2014)

Orwell schrieb:


> Die Switch Evo Dinger kann man zumindest mit Alu-Freilauf vergessen.



Die gibt's doch gar nicht mehr (zumidnest im Konfigurator).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (8. Dezember 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Fahre auch den Alu Freilauf an den Switch Evo Teilen bei höherem Fahrergewicht und bisher keine Probleme. Was ist denn bei dir passiert? Freilauf gerissen?



Der bekannte Riss bei den Klinken, wo das Material am dünnsten ist.



R.C. schrieb:


> Die gibt's doch gar nicht mehr (zumidnest im Konfigurator).



Jetzt heißt die Nabe Switch Ultra. Aber das Gewicht ist nur mit einem Alu-Freilauf möglich. Wenn ich mir so bei den Ersatzteilen den Freilauf dafür anschaue, hat sich an der (Fehl-)Konstruktion nichts geändert. Man kann mit den Teilen Glück haben und die laufen ewig oder man greift richtig ins Klo und dann hält es selbst bei 65kg nicht lang. Und dann kommt Freude auf, wenn man den Kram zur Garantieabwicklung nach England schicken muss. Bei mir wurde bspw. darauf bestanden, dass ich den defekten Freilauf einsende, bevor ich einen Neuen bekomme, obwohl das Problem bekannt ist. Das frisst Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## R.C. (8. Dezember 2014)

Orwell schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt die Nabe Switch Ultra. Aber das Gewicht ist nur mit einem Alu-Freilauf möglich.



Du kannst zwischen Alu und Stahl waehlen (beim nicht-11fach).



Orwell schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so bei den Ersatzteilen den Freilauf dafür anschaue, hat sich an der (Fehl-)Konstruktion nichts geändert. Man kann mit den Teilen Glück haben und die laufen ewig oder man greift richtig ins Klo und dann hält es selbst bei 65kg nicht lang.



Man bekommt halt, was man bezahlt (was nicht heissen soll, dass teure automatisch besser waeren). Wenn man Angst hat, kauft man sich eben einen Freilauf als Reserve.


----------



## Orwell (8. Dezember 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Du kannst zwischen Alu und Stahl waehlen (beim nicht-11fach).
> 
> Man bekommt halt, was man bezahlt (was nicht heissen soll, dass teure automatisch besser waeren). Wenn man Angst hat, kauft man sich eben einen Freilauf als Reserve.



Hast recht! Beide Maßnahmen verbessern nicht unbedingt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. ;-) Von daher würde ich da jederzeit ein paar Euro drauflegen und zumindest hinten die Tesla Nabe wählen. Die soll angeblich langlebiger sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Dezember 2014)

Die Tesla HR-Nabe kostet aber gleich mal fast das doppelte. Der Tesla Freilauf sieht gleich ganz anders aus.


----------



## famagoer (8. Dezember 2014)

mi2 schrieb:


> AX Lightness lenker und vorbau BLOWOUT auf ebay.Über 50% ersparniss. der vorbau kommt normal so um die 500 euro  jetzt für 199 Direkt von ax lightness.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/ax-lightness...eile_Komponenten&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


Jetzt mit Bremsen (179 Euro/Set), Sattel (99 Euro) und sogar Rahmen (999 Euro inkl. Gabel) von Engage! Rahmen hat einen UVP von 2.590 Euro (was jetzt nix heißen muss).

Hier steht was zum Rahmen: http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...ct/review-engage-clade-e11-frameset-13-47367/


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Dezember 2014)

Hab noch mal recherchiert. Hier gibt es einen thread zu den Naben, der besagt, dass die neuen Naben verbesserte Freiläufe haben, die auch hier abgebildet sind. Ich werde daher es daher wagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (8. Dezember 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Bremsen (179 Euro/Set), Sattel (99 Euro) und sogar Rahmen (999 Euro inkl. Gabel) von Engage! Rahmen hat einen UVP von 2.590 Euro (was jetzt nix heißen muss).
> 
> Hier steht was zum Rahmen: http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...ct/review-engage-clade-e11-frameset-13-47367/


ohgott ich hoffe das geht so weiter .bis jetzt immer montags so gegen 15 uhr das neuer stuff kam. ich hoffe auf noch guten stuff.


----------



## Wies (8. Dezember 2014)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hab noch mal recherchiert. Hier gibt es einen thread zu den Naben, der besagt, dass die neuen Naben verbesserte Freiläufe haben, die auch hier abgebildet sind. Ich werde daher es daher wagen.



Ich bin auch grad sehr hart am Überlegen wegen dem Angebot.
Vorausgesetzt Switch Naben mit FlowEX, Sapim Race 2,0/1,8 und Alu-Nippel am 29er Hardtail machen Sinn bei ca. 105 kg Systemgewicht?  (Sorry, will grad nicht im Laufrad-Beratungsfaden damit ne große Diskussion losbrechen)

Die Switch Naben greifen in 27 Rastpunkten mit allen 4 Klinken gleichzeitig? Seh ich das so richtig?

Gruß


----------



## veraono (8. Dezember 2014)

Wies schrieb:


> Ich bin auch grad sehr hart am Überlegen wegen dem Angebot.
> Vorausgesetzt Switch Naben mit FlowEX, Sapim Race 2,0/1,8 und Alu-Nippel am 29er Hardtail machen Sinn bei ca. 105 kg Systemgewicht?  (Sorry, will grad nicht im Laufrad-Beratungsfaden damit ne große Diskussion losbrechen)
> 
> Die Switch Naben greifen in 27 Rastpunkten mit allen 4 Klinken gleichzeitig? Seh ich das so richtig?
> ...


Ernstgemeinte Frage? 
Sinn machen tuts absolut, aber das kommt wie immer darauf an, was du mit deinem 29" so anstellst und worauf du genau Wert legst...
Weil das ein paar Fragen und Antworten beinhaltet, tret die Diskussion doch tatsächlich im Laufradfred los, da ist sie besser aufgehoben als hier. 
Grüße


----------



## Wies (8. Dezember 2014)

Dass die Flow mich abkann, steht außer Frage, klar. Soll halt was günstiges, robustes und v.a. breiteres sein als meine derzeitigen Cube Alexrims mit 19mm Maulweite. Das Angebot gibts halt jetzt nur noch bis in ner Stunde und ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Impulskäufer  hmpf ^^


----------



## veraono (8. Dezember 2014)

Tja, erforsche deine Gefühle junger Jedi


----------



## prof.66 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## beutelfuchs (9. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand von euch Powerschnaeppchenjaegern die letzten Jahre aufgepasst und kann mir sagen, ob Komponentenpreise ueber die Wintersaison typischerweise nachgeben? Danke!


----------



## hnx (9. Dezember 2014)

Nein.


----------



## bobons (9. Dezember 2014)

+1 für NÖÖÖ!


----------



## fone (9. Dezember 2014)

Orwell schrieb:


> Und dann kommt Freude auf, wenn man den Kram zur Garantieabwicklung nach England schicken muss. Bei mir wurde bspw. darauf bestanden, dass ich den defekten Freilauf einsende, bevor ich einen Neuen bekomme, obwohl das Problem bekannt ist.


Ist aber selbstverständlich. oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Powerschnaeppchenjaegern die letzten Jahre aufgepasst und kann mir sagen, ob Komponentenpreise ueber die Wintersaison typischerweise nachgeben? Danke!



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-xt-m785-2-x-10-fach-schaltgruppe-/rp-prod116657

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-xt-m782-3-x-10-fach-schaltgruppe-/rp-prod115071

wieviel mehr Angebot willst du?


----------



## dunkelfalke (9. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es bei RCZ gerade irgenwelche Gutscheincodes?


----------



## prof.66 (9. Dezember 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Wieder Superstar Components.
> 
> Heute -30% auf alle Lenker mit dem Code XMAS9 (auch Carbon Lenker)



Nur leider ist der Carbon Lenker gerade heute ausverkauft  Wobei man sagen muss das er mit 280g schon recht schwer
ist für einen Lenker aus Carbon.  Mal sehen auf was es morgen 30% gibt. Gestern konnte ich mir noch einen LRS sichern mit den 30%


----------



## fone (9. Dezember 2014)

Ja, 280g bei 780mm ist nicht so übertrieben spannend. aber dafür kostet der lenker halt auch nur knappe 90€.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Nur leider ist der Carbon Lenker gerade heute ausverkauft  Wobei man sagen muss das er mit 280g schon recht schwer
> ist für einen Lenker aus Carbon.  Mal sehen auf was es morgen 30% gibt. Gestern konnte ich mir noch einen LRS sichern mit den 30%


 
Hab mir auch nen LRS gegönnt, bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## fone (9. Dezember 2014)

welchen?

denkt bitte dran: foto und gewicht in die datenbank 
da ist kein einziger lenker von superstar drin...


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2014)

Tesla Naben auf DHX Felgen, sollte ja günstig sein.

Lenker werde ich wohl auch noch nehmen


----------



## haekel72 (9. Dezember 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch nen LRS gegönnt, bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen


Dito


----------



## beutelfuchs (9. Dezember 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-xt-m785-2-x-10-fach-schaltgruppe-/rp-prod116657
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-xt-m782-3-x-10-fach-schaltgruppe-/rp-prod115071
> 
> wieviel mehr Angebot willst du?


Ka ob du mich verwechselt hast. Meine Frage war nicht nach Antriebsgruppen, sondern ob es sich beim Komponentenkauf lohnt auf den vermuteten winterbedingten Nachfrageschwund zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (9. Dezember 2014)

Ne komplette XT Schaltgruppe gabs doch jetzt schon für 320 oder 330 euro.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2014)

Aber meist ohne Bremsen oder?


----------



## toastet (9. Dezember 2014)

schaltgruppe.....

bremsen gibts doch für 145 ggf weniger.

320+145= 465 + shadow plus 475

http://www.cycle-aix.de/Shimano-Gruppe-XT-785-MTB-2x10-ohne-Bremsen-schwarz

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-scheibenbremse-br-m785-b-set-schwarz-87657?delivery_country=48&gclid=CIi52rWRucICFagSwwodTVAAhQ 

jetz halt ggf noch scheiben und adapter, aber da findet man sicher auch n set fertig fürn guten kurs. 

aber zur eingangsfrage, ich denke nicht das es günstiger wird. weiß nicht, wann die neue xt kommt, aber auch da dauerts meist nochmal recht lang


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2014)

Sorry hab ich überlesen.

145 für die Bremsen ist dann aber ohne Scheiben. Und bei der oben genannten Komplettgruppe sind auch nur die günstigen Scheiben dabei.


----------



## toastet (9. Dezember 2014)

die abgebildeten rt66 + adapter kosten bei weitem keine 75 euro 

bin jetzt aber auch durch damit, muss jeder selber wissen was er macht und wo er kauft


----------



## hnx (9. Dezember 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ka ob du mich verwechselt hast. Meine Frage war nicht nach Antriebsgruppen, sondern ob es sich beim Komponentenkauf lohnt auf den vermuteten winterbedingten Nachfrageschwund zu warten.


Ne, lohnt nicht. Shimano im Speziellen beteiligt sich auch nicht an Rabatten (z.B. Adventskalender oder Stadler "Mitarbeiter"-Verkauf), daher stehen da die Chancen auf einen Schnapper noch schlechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (12. Dezember 2014)

Roseversand Gutschein zu verschenken, ich brauch den nicht. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob der personalisiert ist...probiert es aus. Wer zuerst kommt... 

*Dein 10,- € ROSE-Gutscheincode: YKWDMZSKZCST9FN**

_* Mindesteinkaufswert 50,- Euro nach Retoure; gültig bis 31.Dezember 2014; einzulösen in unserem Online-Shop und in der ROSE BIKETOWN in Bocholt oder München.

_


----------



## Bench (12. Dezember 2014)

So einen hat jeder Rose-Kunde zu Weihnachten gekriegt 

Ich zumindest auch, obwohl ich da erst 2 Bestellungen mit sehr wenig Wert gehabt habe.


----------



## .floe. (12. Dezember 2014)

Na, vielleicht hat ein Nicht-Rose-Kunde Verwendung für meinen Code


----------



## fone (17. Dezember 2014)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Shimano XT Bremsen hi+vo um 129,90, nur Heute bei https://www.bike-components.de/


die bremse gibts immer noch für 129,90€
785


----------



## dragonjackson (17. Dezember 2014)

nö? ich sehe 149,- 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-p35617/


----------



## fone (17. Dezember 2014)

schade  
vielleicht haben die erst um 9:45 zum arbeiten angefangen und den preis aktualisiert.


----------



## fone (17. Dezember 2014)

ah, oh, doppelpost!


----------



## DaCrazyP (19. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem sonst immer bei bike-discount.de bei den Rabatten diese wohl auch auf Lupine gewährt wurden, sind die bei der heutigen Adventskalenderaktion ausgeschlossen :-/! Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## famagoer (19. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt, beim letzten mal gab's 20% auf Lupine!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (19. Dezember 2014)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Nachdem sonst immer bei bike-discount.de bei den Rabatten diese wohl auch auf Lupine gewährt wurden, sind die bei der heutigen Adventskalenderaktion ausgeschlossen :-/! Sehr ärgerlich.



Es lohnt sich manchmal auch bei Modellwechseln die Shops abzuklappern. Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich das Glück bei der Umstellung der Piko auf das neue Modell eine ältere Piko für 50% zu ergattern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (19. Dezember 2014)

Komisch ist das schon, dass sie da diesmal nichts drauf gewähren. Mir scheint, als ob Lupine alle Händler an ihre Preise binden will. Ich ärger mich gerade, dass ich nicht bei den 20% zugeschlagen habe. :-/
Aber danke für den Tipp, Mountain_Screen! Ich halte mal die Augen offen.


----------



## der-gute (19. Dezember 2014)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich manchmal auch bei Modellwechseln die Shops abzuklappern. Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich das Glück bei der Umstellung der Piko auf das neue Modell eine ältere Piko für 50% zu ergattern.



grade die neuen Pikos sind aber einfach viel besser!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (19. Dezember 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> grade die neuen Pikos sind aber einfach viel besser!


Mag ja sein, nur bin ich nicht bereit UVP Preise zu zahlen. So hat mich damals der Spass nur 140€ mit dem großen Akku gekostet.


----------



## bobons (19. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man nicht den direkten Vergleich hat ist es ziemlich egal ob man ein altes Modell hat.
Ich habe mir eine gebrauchte Sun Storm 1 gekauft, um zu sehen ob eine Helmlampe überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Mit XM-L T6, kaltweissem Licht, nicht austauschbaren Linsen und ca. 120 g Gewicht technisch völlig überholt. Aber: das Teil taugt mir und hat alle meine Erwartungen übertroffen. Akkulaufzeit liegt bei min. 12 Stunden im gemischten Modus, länger habe ich sie nun nicht benutzt.


----------



## 32hebauf (20. Dezember 2014)

Wenn die Piko dabei gewesen wäre hätte ich mir auch noch eine geholt, aber so bleibe ich bei der alten. Der Unterschied ist es minimal.


----------



## simplesimson (20. Dezember 2014)

Hey! Hat jemand ein Angebot für Narrow Wide Kettenblätter gesehen?


----------



## veraono (20. Dezember 2014)

simplesimson schrieb:


> Hey! Hat jemand ein Angebot für Narrow Wide Kettenblätter gesehen?


Gibt's schon immer mal wieder aber poste das doch im Suche-Thread und schreib dazu wie viel Zähne und welchen befestigungs- Standard genau du suchst. U.u. wäre es eine Option dem User Mirfe eine PN zu schreiben, der sowas mitunter in seiner Freizeit selbst fräst.


----------



## .floe. (21. Dezember 2014)

Race Face N/Ws gibts bei CRC gerade billiger...32 und 34T mit 10% Aktion für ca 40€. Ab 50€ ist der Versand nach D kostenlos.


----------



## Hans (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Wo gibt es denn zur Zeit eine Reverb oder LEV zum Schnäppchenpreis 

31,6, 125 Hub, 380 mm lang

Danke

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (21. Dezember 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???
Wenn ich einen Beitrag erstelle, dann mache ich das - für korrekte Berichtigungen fühle ich mich nicht verpflichtet....

Ach so, jetzt sehe ich es - war bezogen auf den von tanteandi hingerotzten Beitrag - der ist jetzt gelöscht und meiner steht unvollständig da


----------



## bobons (21. Dezember 2014)

Die 150er gibt es im b-c Adventskalender günstig: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Kind-Shock/LEV-DX-Sattelstuetze-150mm-mit-Remote-p39206/



Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wo gibt es denn zur Zeit eine Reverb oder LEV zum Schnäppchenpreis
> 
> ...


----------



## gunznoc (23. Dezember 2014)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Trek Superfly 5 für 799 nur heute!
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/trek-superfly-5-yellow-2015.html




Ich sehe nur 1.099€?!

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Dezember 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur 1.099€?!
> 
> Gruß
> Niklas


Muss man über den Adventskalender aufrufen.
http://www.jehlebikes.de/adventskalender_23.html


----------



## Ronja (23. Dezember 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur 1.099€?!
> 
> Gruß
> Niklas


musst über Adventskalender gehen


----------



## gunznoc (23. Dezember 2014)

Ah. Danke für den Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (24. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell bei Rose:

Bestelle vom 24. bis zum 26. Dezember 2014 und erhalte 10 % Rabatt auf deinen gesamten Einkauf und das dazu noch versandkostenfrei!*
Die Preise sind bereits um 10% im Onlineshop reduziert.
(*Nur gültig vom  24. bis zum 26. Dezember 2014. Ausgeschlossen sind Fahrräder, Tages- und Monatgshighlight, Geschenkgutscheine sowie Produkte der Marken Deuter, Ortlieb, Evoc, Assos, Endura, Topeak, Terry, Ergon und Brooks. Der Rabatt wird direkt angezeigt. Versandkostenfreiheit gilt ab 50,– € Warenwert in Deutschland nach Retoure; ab 100,– € Warenwert im Ausland nach Retoure.)



Mit den Gutschein von .floe. YKWDMZSKZCST9FN gibt's nochmal 10€ Nachlass. Danke @.floe.

Habe mir vorhin noch ein paar Felgen und Schläuche für mein Cube bestellt. Hat beides geklappt.
Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich euch.
Jens


----------



## Mountain_Screen (24. Dezember 2014)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Aktuell bei Rose:
> Bestelle vom 24. bis zum 26. Dezember 2014 und erhalte 10 % Rabatt auf deinen gesamten Einkauf und das dazu noch versandkostenfrei!*
> Die Preise sind bereits um 10% im Onlineshop reduziert.
> (*Nur gültig vom  24. bis zum 26. Dezember 2014. Ausgeschlossen sind Fahrräder, Tages- und Monatgshighlight, Geschenkgutscheine sowie Produkte der Marken Deuter, Ortlieb, Evoc, Assos, Endura, Topeak, Terry, Ergon und Brooks. Der Rabatt wird direkt angezeigt. Versandkostenfreiheit gilt ab 50,– € Warenwert in Deutschland nach Retoure; ab 100,– € Warenwert im Ausland nach Retoure.)
> Mit den Gutschein von .floe. YKWDMZSKZCST9FN gibt's nochmal 10€ Nachlass. Danke @.floe.



Danke für den Hinweis. Jedoch hat bei mir der Gutschein von @.floe nicht funktioniert. Aber durch den Newsletter-Gutschein in Höhe von 10€ kommt man auf gleiche raus.


----------



## baddriver82 (24. Dezember 2014)

@Mountain_Screen
So geht's auch!

Dann habe ich wohl den Gutschein bei meiner Bestellung entwertet. Ich hatte keine von Rose bekommen. Habe dort einiges Bestellt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Dezember 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne App.
> 
> _..Für die Web-Version bitte die Zugangsdaten eingeben.
> Viel Spaß damit!..
> ...



Oh weh... es geht nur mit App oder Flash, die sind wohl auch im letzten Jahrtausend hängengeblieben


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Dezember 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Deutsch? http://go.mail-coach.com/t/ViewEmai...EF23F30FEDED/1D31744C5A12DC80A10BC276F201ED4B


Kann man denen irgendwie sagen, dass man die Newsletter auf Deutsch haben möchte? Oder von mir aus Englisch, bisher krieg ich die meistens auf Französisch, und ab und an mal die gleichen dann nochmal in Dt oder Eng.
Und mit den französischen kann ich immer nur bedingt etwas anfangen, zumindest wenn ich nicht auf Anhieb die Produkte erkenne.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## Pakalolo (31. Dezember 2014)

10€ bei Rose ab 50€ Einkaufswert. Nur noch heute gültig, wer zuerst kommt mahlt bzw. zahlt zuerst.
Code:G34SA4WXDX9EEF9

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## R.C. (31. Dezember 2014)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> 10€ bei Rose ab 50€ Einkaufswert. Nur noch heute gültig, wer zuerst kommt mahlt bzw. zahlt zuerst.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/


----------



## Jierdan (2. Januar 2015)

Schade, das Bergamont hätte mich ja schon gereizt. Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## mahlefiz (3. Januar 2015)

tach,


suche gerade eine 29er Pike mit 150mm und 51mm offset...wo gibt es denn derzeit die günstigste?

grüße!

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso80 (3. Januar 2015)

mahlefiz schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> 
> suche gerade eine 29er Pike mit 150mm und 51mm offset...wo gibt es denn derzeit die günstigste?
> ...


Ich auch, für mein Trek Remedy 29 9, habe sie hier am günstigsten gesehen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...37/black-150-mm-1-5-tapered-PM-QR15-o6944054/


----------



## scratch_a (3. Januar 2015)

Wieso kostet die mit 51mm Offset soviel mehr? (bei mountainbikes.net sind es ganze 100€  ) ...im Sommer hab ich die 29" Pike mit 150mm mal für 569€ gesehen...die Preise haben aber anscheinend wieder angezogen?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Januar 2015)

mahlefiz schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> 
> suche gerade eine 29er Pike mit 150mm und 51mm offset...wo gibt es denn derzeit die günstigste?
> ...


RCZ hat heute gerade wieder 29er Pikes im Angebot (achtung, gilt nur bis heute Mitternacht, und auch nur wenn nicht "ausverkauft").

ROCKSHOX 2014 Pike RCT3 Disc 29'' 2-Position Air 120-150mm Maxle 15mm Conique Blanc (00.4018.651.002)  = 479.99e au lieu de 980.82e

ROCKSHOX 2014 Pike RCT3 29" Solo Air 150mm Maxle 15mm Disc Conique Diffusion Noir + Service Kit A1 (00.4018.651.001) = 479.99e au lieu de 911.4e

Code remise: *RCZPK*

Ob das jetzt aber die mit 51mm ist, oder ob es da unterschiedliche Versionen gibt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## mest1 (3. Januar 2015)

Weiß einer wo ich am günstigsten die DMR Vault her bekomme ? 

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (4. Januar 2015)

Sind die TLD Hosen aus Irland/China original? Link


----------



## Peeeet (4. Januar 2015)

Ob oiginal keine Ahnung, habe sie mal kurz verglichen, konnte keine großen Unterschied feststellen...was ich sagen kann, die Qualität und Verarbeitung ist mehr wie in Ordnung. Für das Geld steht sie dem "original" in nichts nach!


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Januar 2015)

Ne, sind sie nicht aber angeblich brauchbar...


----------



## prof.66 (4. Januar 2015)

Hab auch eine, Qualität naja ist nicht so prall aber für das Geld taugt sie schon


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (4. Januar 2015)

Ok, danke.
Wir ja alles in China gefertigt, manchmal sogar im gleichen Werk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (5. Januar 2015)

Mexikobiker schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit Bikes zu tun??? Demnáchst kommen dann noch ALDI Angebote?


Um tubeless zu montieren ist ein Kompressor teilweise Grundvorraussetzung oder wenn man zuhause keinen Bock hat immer wie ein Blöder zu pumpen.
Bei dem Angebot sei gesagt, dass ein Schlauch + Pumpaufsatz noch fehlt, d.h. da kommen nochmal ca. 30€ drauf.


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Januar 2015)

Mein Gott, manche regen sich über n Scheiss auf... Klickt es weiter und gut is... Hier wurde schon viel mehr Mist gepostet. Außerdem hat jede gute Werkstatt einen Kompressor rumstehen. Und ALDI hat auch mal interessante Angebote. 
Aber Fan-Boys brauchen den TLD-Aufnäher...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Januar 2015)

rockscient01 schrieb:


> Kompressor:
> Gerade gibts bei Bauhaus online einen Kompressor 9 bar/24liter für nur 59€.
> https://www.bauhaus.info/kompressor...mpressoren/c/10000205&activeCategory=10000205



Oder man fährt UST, da reicht eine Standpumpe aus


----------



## rockscient01 (5. Januar 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Mein Gott, manche regen sich über n Scheiss auf... Klickt es weiter und gut is... Hier wurde schon viel mehr Mist gepostet. Außerdem hat jede gute Werkstatt einen Kompressor rumstehen.


hihihihi... Du sprichst mir so aus der Seele


----------



## bushDoctor (6. Januar 2015)

Sind bei den Magura-Bremsen wirklich Scheiben dabei? Liest sich für mich anders...
(Wurde im Schnäppchen-Fred jedenfalls behauptet)
https://de.hollandbikeshop.com/marken-fahrradteile/magura-bremsen/magura-scheibenbremsset/


----------



## hnx (6. Januar 2015)

Steht doch in der Überschrift, wenn welche dabei sind. 
z.B. Magura Scheibenbremse MT7 *Vorne/Hinten Ø180mm Storm PM6* Sw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (6. Januar 2015)

Und für den gleichen Preis dann nur eine Scheibe? Eigenartig...


----------



## hnx (6. Januar 2015)

Wie jetzt, 1 Scheibe?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (6. Januar 2015)

natürlich eine Scheibe, vorn und hinten wird ja getrennt verkauft


----------



## hnx (6. Januar 2015)

Nicht bei einem Vorne/Hinten Set.


----------



## bushDoctor (6. Januar 2015)

Gut Danke. 
Ich meine das ist kein vorn/hinten Set, sondern lediglich die postmount-Variante, oder?


----------



## Nachaz (6. Januar 2015)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Gut Danke.
> Ich meine das ist kein vorn/hinten Set, sondern lediglich die postmount-Variante, oder?


Wenn man die EAN googelt findet man heraus, dass es sich um eine einzige Bremse handelt, die dank FlipFlop-Hebel sowohl vorne als auch hinten montiert werden kann. Im Hollandshop ist nur die Bezeichnung beknackt und die Kategorie falsch - k.A. ob mit Absicht ("Irrtümer vorbehalten") oder nicht. (vermute eher nicht, wg. Widerrufsrecht)


----------



## Darth Happy (7. Januar 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo ich am günstigsten die DMR Vault her bekomme ?
> 
> Gruß Ümüt



Hier gabs vor ner Weile schon mal einen Tipp. Scheint also kein schlechter Preis zu sein.


Was anderes: wo bekommt man zur Zeit den IXS Trail RS günstig?
Hab leider die Aktion bei H+S verpennt ... unter 65 € warens und ich hab mir gedacht: morgen ist auch noch ein Tag


----------



## bobons (8. Januar 2015)

monte-zoncolan schrieb:


> Shimano’s 105er Gruppe zu 399 Euro liegt glaub ich im Preis auch ganz günstig.
> 
> http://www.snake-bikes.eu/shop/sonderangebote-Aktionen-Sell-sonderpreis-Aktionspreise-Rabatte-Rabatt



Bei Wiggle etwas günstiger, aber nur in 172,5 mm: http://www.wigglesport.de/shimano-105-5800-gruppenset/
399 ist der mehr oder weniger reguläre Straßenpreis.


----------



## Trailst4R (9. Januar 2015)

Gibt es gerade einen Coupon-Code für den On One-Shop? Habe bisher leider den Newsletter nicht bekommen.


----------



## Bikeste (11. Januar 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Rock Shox Reverb für 129,- aber nur "offline" bei H&S in Bonn und bei den weitreichenden Angaben muss man leider Rätseln welche Größen/Hübe/Durchmesser man denn für das Geld bekommt
> 
> http://www.megastore.bike/deals/rock-shox-reverb-sattelstuetze/



Hi,
hat jemand dazu eine Info um welche Variante es sich dabei handelt? Könnte eine gebrauchen in 31,6mm.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (11. Januar 2015)

Bikeste schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand dazu eine Info um welche Variante es sich dabei handelt? Könnte eine gebrauchen in 31,6mm.
> Gruß



Einfach mal anrufen, würde mich nicht wundern wenn es schon in kürzester Zeit ausverkauft ist.


----------



## toastet (11. Januar 2015)

die reverb gibts doch nur in 30,9 und 31,6. daran sollte es nicht scheitern. gibt aber ja zB auch welche mit nur 100mm hub oder reinen matchmaker "nichtklemmen". das hilft ja oft nicht


----------



## der-gute (13. Januar 2015)

34.9 gibts auch.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Januar 2015)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Verschleißset Shimano XT Kassette CS-M771 + Kette CN-HG95 (10-fach) für 50€
> http://r2-bike.com/Aktion-VERSCHLEISS-SET-10-fach-Shimano-XT-Kassette-CS-M771-Kette-CN-HG95
> 
> Verschleißset SRAM X9 Kassette PG-1070 + Kette PC-1051 (10-fach) für 60€
> ...



Ok, DAS nenne ich schnell:
- um 10:22 bestellt (Bestätigung bekommen)
- um 11:05 wurde verpackt (Email bekommen)
- um 11:19 wurde versandt (zumindest in den Versandweg aufgegeben)

So kanns auch laufen...
Weil viele Shops jammern, NUR Amazon könnte sowas


----------



## mikefize (16. Januar 2015)

r2 ist immer so schnell. Wenn ich was dringend brauche bestell ich eigentlich nur dort. Da zahle ich dann auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr.


----------



## Tom33 (16. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte zwar lieber die 1071er Kette dazu gehabt, aber nun probiere ich mal die aus dem Set...

Und schnell sind sie nicht immer, hatte mal Citec 6000 LR bestellt, die waren mangelhaft. Nach der Rücksendung bin ich meinem Geld 4 Wochen hinterher gerannt. Sie müssten das erst beim Hersteller prüfen lassen, bla bla usw... Was interessiert mich das, hätten sich doch nur den Murks vorm Versenden angucken müssen.


----------



## Nachaz (16. Januar 2015)

Bei vielen Sachen ist R2 aber auch am günstigsten - CX Ray z.B. (inkl. Nippel!) oder letztens nochmal Crossmark eXc. Dann kommt nochmal 1% VK-Rabatt drauf... schon ein geiler Laden. Und traumhafte Laufräder bauen se auch, nach Sonderwunsch (mehrere Nippel-/Speichenfarben) und z.T. auch nochmal mit ordentlich Rabatt ggü. dem Webshop. Nachfragen lohnt.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Januar 2015)

Ihr meint doch nicht wirklich, dass die innerhalb von 45min auch noch deinen LRS auspacken, testen und dir dann wieder einpacken (dann beschwert man sich wegen geöffneter Packung, etc).
Meinst du nicht, dass ein Händler mal wirklich beim Hersteller den Fehler prüfen muss?! 4 Wochen finde ich für so einen Fall eine faire Bearbeitungszeit. Bist ja nicht nur du auf der Welt... Frage ist, wie es dein Händer vor Ort, oder eine andere Versandhändler abgewickelt hätte.
Man kann aber auch immer ein Haar in der Suppe suchen...


----------



## mikefize (16. Januar 2015)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Und schnell sind sie nicht immer, hatte mal Citec 6000 LR bestellt, die waren mangelhaft. Nach der Rücksendung bin ich meinem Geld 4 Wochen hinterher gerannt. Sie müssten das erst beim Hersteller prüfen lassen, bla bla usw... Was interessiert mich das, hätten sich doch nur den Murks vorm Versenden angucken müssen.



Genau, die erstatten dir so einfach mal über 1000€ ohne das zu überprüfen. In welcher Traumwelt lebst du eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (16. Januar 2015)

Defektes Produkt bekommen -> Sofortige Rückerstattung oder Ersatz wäre angebracht. Ist nicht abwegig. Kein größerer Händler packt irgendetwas aus und überprüft es noch, aber bei Doa-Produkten (Dead on arrival) ist eine schnelle Reaktion Pflicht.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Januar 2015)

Kommt auf die Kulanz des Herstellers an - die gibt der Händler weiter - oder eben nicht!
Wenn der Hersteller sagt, dass die Räder in Ordnung wären, bleibt er auf den Kosten sitzen - zumindest muss er den LRS nicht als neu verkaufen, der erste Käufer hat sein Geld und will damit nichts mehr zu tun haben. Finde 4 Wochen (meist werden im www aus 2 Wochen auch gerne 4 - wie das hier war, ist was anderes) angemessen. Wichtig ist, dass in der Zeit eine Kommunikation über den Stand, mit dem Händler statt findet.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Januar 2015)

Deshalb gebe ich kleinen Händlern mittlerweile gar keine Chance mehr bei problematischer Ware, das ist mir viel zu stressig.
Der Kunde ist König und wenn das nur die Amerikaner kapieren, dann bekommen die gerne mein Geld!


----------



## Tom33 (16. Januar 2015)

Klar, ich lege dem Händler mal so eben die Kohle für 4 Wochen aus, Logo, macht man doch gerne. Wenn der Kram offensichtliche Verarbeitungsmängel hat, dann interessiert mich das Leiden des Händlers nicht. Er hat's verkauft und wenn er die Ware vorher nicht mal per Augenschein prüft, dann ist das doch nicht mein Versagen und was er mit dem Hersteller klären muss, interessiert mich noch viel weniger. Es ging ja nicht um einen Garantiefall... In welcher Traumwelt leben manche eigentlich?

Damit es nicht als Schwätzerei abgetan wird, 2-3 Bilder und, dann soll es wieder gut sein mit dem Thema.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/032dsm0jnzl3ziu/2012-11-26 16.25.57.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5hi8fy13mb0ryco/2012-11-26 16.27.05.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a70kzr6bal9x4pk/2012-11-26 16.26.30.jpg?dl=0


----------



## forever (16. Januar 2015)

Suche die Formula 2-teilige Bremsscheibe in 6-Loch, blau, 180 & 160mm.


----------



## damonsta (16. Januar 2015)

@tom

Er hätte sogar reparieren können. Mach doch nicht so einen Aufstand.

@Marcus
Falscher Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Januar 2015)

Arrgh, der Evoc vom Globi war aber schnell weg. Kein Wunder...


----------



## Ghoste (22. Januar 2015)

W.K. schrieb:


> Riesiger Royal Restposten bei Berg-ab.de!!! Jerseys ab € 5,90 und Hosen ab € 19,90...
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=royal&x=0&y=0



Kann jemand was zu den Hosen Größen sagen? Wie fallen die aus?
Am besten Vergleich zu Maloja, dann kann ich mir ein Bild davon machen...


----------



## jts-nemo (22. Januar 2015)

Sry, kein Vergleich zu Maloja. Aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Hosen recht "normal" ausfallen. Im Vergleich zu Sombrio zB, wo mir L ziemlich knapp ist, sitzt eine L Hose von Royal sehr passend (etwa mit Jeans-Größe 34-36 vergleichbar, eher Richtung 36).


----------



## mikefize (22. Januar 2015)

Ich finde Royal auch recht normal, sogar eher groß. Meine Royal Short ist auf jeden Fall weiter als meine Platzangst oder meine Alpinestars.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Januar 2015)

Das hängt wohl auch davon ab, welche Hose man beurteilt:
http://royalracing.com/sizing-and-fit-guide/


----------



## jts-nemo (22. Januar 2015)

oh, das macht natürlich Sinn. Meine ist eher DH/FR


----------



## Ghoste (22. Januar 2015)

Danke! Hab mal in S und M bestellt. Mittlerweile gibts eh nicht mehr viel


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. Januar 2015)

So wirklich toll finde ich da nix. Eher vorvor Saison Ware


----------



## Ghoste (22. Januar 2015)

Deswegen werden die Hosen nicht schlechter, oder :-?
Und für 20€ ne gescheite Bikehose, warum nicht...


----------



## mikefize (22. Januar 2015)

Royal ist super qualitativ. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (22. Januar 2015)

die sachen gibts ja auch öfters mal bei rcz reduziert, da sind se sogar oft nochmal 1-2-3 euro günstiger. habe n paar trikots, die sind vollkommen ok, für das geld erst recht und vom tragekomfort sicher besser als das tld oder fox "air" zeugs.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. Januar 2015)

Die Royal-DH Hosen bei Berg-Ab besitzen keine Taschen oder?

Hab von der letzten CRC Aktion 2 für 20€ noch ausreichen Trikots nur bräuchte ich noch 2-3 Hosen.


----------



## dragonjackson (23. Januar 2015)

Kamelle schrieb:


> % auf div. Teile von IXS
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/ixs.html?_cid=32_1_1_2_0_0_0_intst.10024037.10034782&RIID=13215077



Wiederhole mich gerne bei Bikeunit und Co. (Fahrrad.de, etc.): bitte vergleicht die Preise im Web. Gerade die Besagten heben gerne den alten Preis an, um künstliche Prozente zu generieren. Ab und zu bestimmt ein Schnapper, aber gerade IXS Teile sind oft zu deutlich besseren Preisen im Angebot - tlw. sogar auf Amazon!


----------



## Thebike69 (27. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,
Suche dringend
Maxxis Minion DHR 2 3C MaxxTerra TR ST EXO27.5 x 2.30 für vorne. 
Finde leider nirgens den Reifen


----------



## hnx (27. Januar 2015)

Den? https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...C-MaxxTerra-Tubeless-Ready-Faltreifen-p35868/
1. Ergebnis bei Google.


----------



## Thebike69 (27. Januar 2015)

Danke hnx, aber der wird für Position Hinterrad angeboten


----------



## hnx (27. Januar 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Danke hnx, aber der wird für Position Hinterrad angeboten


Es gibt keinen DHR2 für vorne, ist alles der gleiche Reifen, den die Leute vorne fahren.


----------



## Thebike69 (27. Januar 2015)

So wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2015)

DHR - Rear
DHF - Front

... nur mal so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (27. Januar 2015)

Lassen sich aber auch prima anders fahren. Da würde ich mich nicht von der Bezeichnung abhängig machen.
Sind halt Reifen mit unterschiedlichem Charakter.


----------



## Felger (27. Januar 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Lassen sich aber auch prima anders fahren. Da würde ich mich nicht von der Bezeichnung abhängig machen.
> Sind halt Reifen mit unterschiedlichem Charakter.



wie unterscheiden die sich? beworben werden sie ja genau so



Martina H. schrieb:


> DHR - Rear
> DHF - Front
> 
> ... nur mal so


----------



## hnx (27. Januar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maxxis-mtb-reifen.542630/ 
und imho der beste Test zum DHR2 http://blistergearreview.com/gear-reviews/maxxis-minion-dhr2 (da werden auch Vergleiche zum HR2 und DHF gezogen)
Solange man keinen DHR(1) kauft, macht man nichts falsch.


----------



## Sven Freiburg (28. Januar 2015)

Deuter Transalpine Rucksäcke um die 50 Euro:
30l 55€   http://www.outdoorshop.de/Sale/Deuter-Trans-Alpine-30-Auslauf.html
25l 53€ http://www.outdoorshop.de/Sale/Deuter-Trans-Alpine-25-Auslauf.html
2l SL 55€ http://www.outdoorshop.de/Sale/Deuter-Trans-Alpine-26-SL-Auslauf.html


----------



## Rüdiger (29. Januar 2015)

Suche "breiten" Lenker mit 25,4mm Klemmung der zu einem Titanvorbau passt.
Idealerweise >700mm + schwarz
Habt ihr irgendwo ein gutes Angebot gesehen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## veraono (29. Januar 2015)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Suche "breiten" Lenker mit 25,4mm Klemmung der zu einem Titanvorbau passt.
> Idealerweise >700mm + schwarz
> Habt ihr irgendwo ein gutes Angebot gesehen?
> 
> Danke schonmal


Es gab mal den Funn FullOn, der hatte früher 25,4mm Klemmung und 750mm, hab ich an einem alten Superforce montiert, das aktuelle Modell hat aber 31,8mm, vielleicht findest ja noch ein Auslaufmodel.
Gebrauchte Syntace Vektor hätten bis 700mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Januar 2015)

@ Rüdiger: Wie wär's mit einem Sixpack Leader? 750mm breit, gibt's in verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## toastet (29. Januar 2015)

Brave Trickster, hätte da auch noch einen da falls nicht neu sein muss


----------



## Rüdiger (29. Januar 2015)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Suche "breiten" Lenker mit 25,4mm Klemmung der zu einem Titanvorbau passt.
> Idealerweise >700mm + schwarz
> l



Sorry ich hatte vergessen: 
Lenker breit, 25,4mm Klemmung mit *geringem oder keinem Rise *sonst passt der Lenker nicht in den Vorbau. der Sixpack mit 15mm könnte gehen - werde ich mal suchen - danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Deleted176932 (31. Januar 2015)

Suche komplette deore slx schaltgruppe


----------



## LordFestus (5. Februar 2015)

Will an der Stelle gerade noch mal diesen etwas älteren Beitrag kommentieren:



acris schrieb:


> Gerade im noch montierten Zustand mit vollem Gewicht (85 kg) an den Griffenden aufgestützt. Linke Seite ist nun stark beschädigt und lässt sich mit wenig Kraft verformen. Der Schaden ist neben der Klemmung aufgetreten, Klemmbereich sieht in Ordnung aus.
> Hier ein paar Bilder:



Ich habe mir damals einen Carbon-Lenker vom selben Hersteller gekauft. Allerdings in 640mm Breite. Nachdem ich dann diesen Beitrag gelesen habe und mein Rad sowieso gestohlen wurde, habe ich den Lenker erst mal zur Seite gelegt. 
Jetzt habe ich mir mal wieder ein Rad gegönnt und testweise gerade diesen Carbonlenker montiert. Habe ihn mit meinen ca. 87 kg (mit Kleidung und einem Gin Tonic im Bauch - ohne Kleidung und GinTonic wiege ich maximal 81kg...  ) dynamisch belastet und dabei auch das Gewicht möglichst immer nur auf ein Lenkerende verlagert. Ergebnis: kein Knacken, kein Bruch. Alles in Ordnung. Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, den Lenker zu verwenden. Weiß nur noch nicht, ob mir diese relativ geringe Breite an meinem jetzigen Rad taugt. 
Also entweder hat der Kollege oben ein außergewöhnliches schlechtes Modell erwischt, oder ich ein außergewöhnlich gutes...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es heftig, dass ihr ausgerechnet beim Lenker so ein Risiko eingeht.
Von Shimano gibt es doch immer wieder für 30-35 Euro hochwertige Carbon-Lenker (z.B. Pro XCR Carbon Riser), die mit 145 Gramm nicht gerade bleischwer sind.


----------



## dragonjackson (6. Februar 2015)

Das Thema wiederholt sich immer wieder. Aussagefähig ist der Test von acris nur, wenn er einen "Markenlenker" mit dem exakt gleichen Testaufbau, Krafteinwirkung, etc. wiederholt und nachweisen kann. 
Ansonsten ist es eben die Streuung der Fertigung - und eben der fehlenden Qualitätskontrolle. Da kann auch ein beschädigtes Teil den Laden verlassen. Was mich aber auch verwundert hat, dass selbst die "Fachzeitschriften" mit unabhängigen Testinstituten keine guten Tests abliefern konnten. Crankbrothers fiel da gnadenlos durch, Renthal fiel durch - und ALLE Firmen dementieren und verkaufen weiterhin die gleichen Lenker weiter für 150 bis 200 Euro. Tja, und denen soll ich dann wirklich vertrauen?!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Februar 2015)

Mit Crankbrothers habe ich persönlich auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein Vorbau war mutmaßlich so schlecht konstruiert, dass sich das Ganze nach einer Abfahrt trotz exaktem Drehmoment immer gelockert hat (war nur durch eine einzige Schraube fixiert). Seitdem ich einen Syntace mit zwei Schrauben verbaut habe gibt es keinerlei Probleme mehr. Die Schraubgriffe von CB waren auch whack, da waren die Mini-Schrauben sofort durchgedreht, meine Lizard Skins Northshore haben größere und stabilere Schrauben, eben wie es sein sollte.
So muss halt jeder mit den einzelnen Marken seine Erfahrungen machen, aber es gibt schon eine Hand voll Hersteller die zuverlässig qualitativ hochwertige Produkte liefern. Gerade bei kritischen Bauteilen wäre ich persönlich lieber zu vorsichtig.


----------



## LordFestus (6. Februar 2015)

Wollte an der Stelle auch gar keine neue Carbon-Diskussion los treten  Vor- und Nachteile sind ja bekannt. Wollte nur meine Erfahrung posten, dass wohl nicht alle Lenker dieses Anbieter Schrott sind. 
Da ich jetzt einen breiteren Lenker haben möchte, werde ich es wohl mal mit einem Monkeybar von Easton (Alu oder Carbon) probieren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. Februar 2015)

LordFestus schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt einen breiteren Lenker haben möchte, werde ich es wohl mal mit einem Monkeybar von Easton (Alu oder Carbon) probieren.



Die Monkeybar sind super, habe zwei Stück seit vielen Jahren und die sind für einen Alu-Lenker und die gebotene Stabilität durchaus leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (6. Februar 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich finde es heftig, dass ihr ausgerechnet beim Lenker so ein Risiko eingeht.
> Von Shimano gibt es doch immer wieder für 30-35 Euro hochwertige Carbon-Lenker (z.B. Pro XCR Carbon Riser), die mit 145 Gramm nicht gerade bleischwer sind.




Wo ?  Such gerade einen


----------



## geopard (6. Februar 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> Wo ?  Such gerade einen


 
bei CNC,
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=14466
habe selber 2 gestern bekommen


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2015)

66cm ?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 66cm ?



Das dachte ich auch  . 
Kinderfahrrad?


----------



## P4LL3R (7. Februar 2015)

Ich komme mit den 66cm eigentlich super zurecht. Sicher, man merkt den Unterschied um 72cm Lenker deutlich, aber dafür hat er auch nur das halbe Gewicht von meinem alten Syntace.


----------



## hnx (9. Februar 2015)

Hat wer ne Ahnung warum die X01 Blätter so rausgehauen werden?


Guerill0 schrieb:


> *SRAM X01 11-fach Kettenblatt*
> *30 Zähne =>  38,07 €*
> *http://www.actionsports.de/de/sram-x01-11-fach-kettenblatt-4001*



Zum ähnlichen Kurs gibts auch die Mono Veloce WP von Blackspire.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. Februar 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ich komme mit den 66cm eigentlich super zurecht. Sicher, man merkt den Unterschied um 72cm Lenker deutlich, aber dafür hat er auch nur das halbe Gewicht von meinem alten Syntace.



Ich hab an meiner Rennfeile sogar auf 62cm abgesägt gehabt als ich angefangen habe hier durch die Waldtrails zu düsen.
Mittlerweile bin ich geübt genug um auch mit 66cm durch zu kommen, aber mit einem Enduro und >70cm muss man schon vorsichtiger fahren.
Es ist also alles auch eine Sache des geplanten Einsatzzwecks. An der Alpen-Allzweckwaffe (Enduro) würde ich bestimmt nix unter 70cm verbauen, an der Rennfeile für die oft schmalen Isartrails (z.B. Pupplinger Au) fährt es sich hingegen so besser!


----------



## JDEM (9. Februar 2015)

Gibt es oder hat jemand noch einen aktuellen Gutscheincode für Probikeshop?


----------



## fone (10. Februar 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Ahnung warum die X01 Blätter so rausgehauen werden?


die kosten doch nie mehr als 60€?

der preis ist schon gut, aber 30T liegt schon mal nicht auf Lager bei AS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (10. Februar 2015)

Ist schon richtig, nur wundert mich, dass, wenn ich nach den Erfahrungen aus dem Umfeld gehe, das meistverkaufte Kettenblatt am Günstigen ist.
Da es bei mir nicht eilt habe ich eins bestellt, dort wurden 5 Tage Lieferzeit angegeben.

/EDIT: heute, 12.02., gelierfert worden.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Februar 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Das geht aber wesentlich günstiger
> 
> Hier für 759€:
> http://www.komking.de/bike-parts/sc...Sram-X01-Gruppe-1x11-fach-Modell-2015-schwarz
> ...



Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Übersicht aktueller Tretlager- und Kurbelstandards und deren Kompatibilität zueinander?

BB30, GXP Pressfit BB92, GXP ohne BB, BB30 Pressfit 30... alter Schwede, da kennt sich doch keine Sau mehr aus, was denn nun kompatibel zueinander ist... ist ein XTR Pressfit BB92 kompatibel zu GXP? Man findet ohne Witz verschiedene Aussagen dazu im Netz


----------



## dragonjackson (12. Februar 2015)

Wäre ich auch interessiert! SO ein Kauderwelsch... Hauptsache es kommt jedes Jahr ein bahnbrechend neuer Standard raus.
Aber solange uns immer noch verkauft wird, dass 148mm Hinterbau viel besser als 142mm oder 150mm sind...


----------



## gunznoc (12. Februar 2015)

Manche Hersteller haben ne Übersicht

Beispiel:


















Gruß
Niklas


----------



## bobons (12. Februar 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ist ein XTR Pressfit BB92 kompatibel zu GXP?



Da Hollowtech 2 und GXP beide 24 mm Lagerdurchmesser haben, ja.

Blödsinn: habe es mit FSAs MegaExo-System verwechselt! Entschuldigung!


----------



## Tom33 (12. Februar 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Jungs bei was für Apotheken kauft ihr eigentlich euer Zeug?
> 
> Hier für 704,90 € (Gripship) oder 714,90 € (Trigger):
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Gruppen/X01-Gruppe-1x11-fach.html


ja, aber ohne Innenlager und Kettenblatt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Februar 2015)

Läuft es bei BMO eigentlich inzwischen wieder rund? Zeitweise häuften sich die Beschwerden über unmöglich lange Liefer- und Bearbeitungszeiten, so dass schon diverse Gerüchte aufkamen. Würde ich auch mit berücksichtigen, bevor ich einfach nur wegen des besten Preises bestelle.


----------



## JDEM (12. Februar 2015)

bobons schrieb:


> Da Hollowtech 2 und GXP beide 24 mm Lagerdurchmesser haben, ja.


 
Nein, passt gerade nicht. Für Sram braucht man immer ein GXP Lager!


----------



## san_andreas (12. Februar 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Läuft es bei BMO eigentlich inzwischen wieder rund? Zeitweise häuften sich die Beschwerden über unmöglich lange Liefer- und Bearbeitungszeiten, so dass schon diverse Gerüchte aufkamen. Würde ich auch mit berücksichtigen, bevor ich einfach nur wegen des besten Preises bestelle.



Ich habe meine Bestellung mitten in der "Gerüchtezeit" sogar so schnell wie nie erhalten. Da haben sich halt die üblichen Korinthenkacker beschwert.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Februar 2015)

Naja, die "üblichen Korinthenkacker" bestellen ja aber nicht nur bei denen. Dann müsste es ja auch ähnliche Threads über die anderen Läden geben. Über Bike24 z. B. findet man nichts Negatives. Und dass irgendwo der Wurm drin ist, bedeutet ja nicht, dass gar nichts mehr klappt, sondern dass sich Probleme halt häufen. Egal, ich selbst hatte keine negativen Erfahrungen mit denen. Eine Bestellung dauerte mal ein paar Wochen, obwohl ursprünglich als lieferbar gelistet, wurde aber kommuniziert, und ich bestelle nicht auf den letzten Drücker.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Februar 2015)

Ich bestelle schon viel und hatte in letzter zeit eigentlich gar keine Probleme, egal ob bei Mailorder, Hibike, r2 bike, etc.
Bei CRC war neulich sogar eine Zeitung nach 3 Tagen da.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (12. Februar 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Wäre ich auch interessiert! SO ein Kauderwelsch... Hauptsache es kommt jedes Jahr ein bahnbrechend neuer Standard raus.
> Aber solange uns immer noch verkauft wird, dass 148mm Hinterbau viel besser als 142mm oder 150mm sind...



Hat nicht Trek 147,5 eingeführt? Da war doch so was ... Ah ne, Cannondale mit dem neuen Hardtail ...


----------



## Nachaz (12. Februar 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Läuft es bei BMO eigentlich inzwischen wieder rund? Zeitweise häuften sich die Beschwerden über unmöglich lange Liefer- und Bearbeitungszeiten, so dass schon diverse Gerüchte aufkamen. Würde ich auch mit berücksichtigen, bevor ich einfach nur wegen des besten Preises bestelle.


Meine letzten BMO-Bestellungen (alles Vorkasse):
*Bezahldatum   Erhalt der ersten Lieferung*
03.07.2014	-   07.07.2014
27.08.2014	-   25.09.2014
01.09.2014	-   09.10.2014
03.11.2014	-   18.11.2014

Ein paar Teile hingen auch mal ziemlich lange in der Nachlieferung, ist aber wohl eher die Schuld der Hersteller.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Februar 2015)

bobons schrieb:


> Da Hollowtech 2 und GXP beide 24 mm Lagerdurchmesser haben, ja.





_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nein, passt gerade nicht. Für Sram braucht man immer ein GXP Lager!



Das meinte ich, auch die schönen Tabellen bringen da leider nicht viel Licht ins Dunkel...


----------



## san_andreas (12. Februar 2015)

Man kann doch mit einem Adapter auch GXP Kurbeln in Shimano Lagern fahren.
Bei Hope ist es auch das gleiche Lager, bis auf 2 kleine Adapterringe.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Februar 2015)

@ Nachaz: Na, das klingt doch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (12. Februar 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Nachaz: Na, das klingt doch gut.


Ja, zumindest die letzten beiden waren voll im Rahmen.


----------



## bobons (12. Februar 2015)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nein, passt gerade nicht. Für Sram braucht man immer ein GXP Lager!





hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das meinte ich, auch die schönen Tabellen bringen da leider nicht viel Licht ins Dunkel...



Du hast Recht @_Kuschi_ , ich habe es mit FSAs MegaExo-System verwechselt! Entschuldigung!


----------



## JDEM (12. Februar 2015)

Bei dem ganzen Zeug kommt man ja auch automatisch durcheinander ,)


----------



## Darth Happy (13. Februar 2015)

Den IXS Trail RS gibts übrigens gerade für 70 Euronen bei bike-discount; hab mir grad einen bestellt - hoffe mal, dass er meinem Quadratschädel auch passt


----------



## damonsta (15. Februar 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Sehr interessant in dem Zusammenhang ist der blaue* 5.10 Impact Karver in 42.5 oder 44.5 *für schmale *40 Euro*.
> Wenn die Farbe mir taugen würde, hätte ich ihn mir geholt. Ich hab den normalen Impact und es ist der nahezu perfekte Bike-Schuh für gröbere Aktionen. Der Karver hat zusätzlich noch einen etwas höheren Schaft am Knöchel und eine verdeckte Schnürung, also optimal.



Also rein optisch würde ich schnellstmöglich versuchen durch alle Dreckpfützen zu fahren die ich sehe.


----------



## musiclust (15. Februar 2015)

Wie fallen die 5.10 den Größen mäßig, aus eher kleiner oder normal?


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Februar 2015)

Normal

mobil gesendet


----------



## nationrider (15. Februar 2015)

musiclust schrieb:


> Wie fallen die 5.10 den Größen mäßig, aus eher kleiner oder normal?


Also meine high impact von 2011 fallen definitiv kleiner aus als üblich


----------



## Felger (15. Februar 2015)

Die Faacon Malteser auch eher klein. Freeride waren 2x normal. Ragen auch

Nervt etwas, wenn es sogar zu Schwankungen innerhalb der Firma kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Februar 2015)

Spitfire sind verschieden. Dirtbag wieder anders. Anprobieren! 
Insgesamt etwa gleich wie Adidas (sollte ja...).


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Februar 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Und die Sohlenkappe verabschiedet sich nach 1/2 jahr wie bei allen 5/10 die ich bis jetzt hatte.



Die neuen Modelle haben doch alle eine vernähte Sohle. Bei mir sind nur die Impact verklebt, aber die halten noch. Sonst halt ab zum Schuster, die haben richtig guten Kleber am Start 
Bei den Nike-Schuhen in den 90er Jahren waren wir froh wenn sie 6 Monate Biken ausgehalten haben, aber da waren die Bremsen auch noch nicht so gut wie heutzutage


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Februar 2015)

damonsta schrieb:


> Also rein optisch würde ich schnellstmöglich versuchen durch alle Dreckpfützen zu fahren die ich sehe.


Aussehen tun die wirklich nicht besonders, noch dazu so fett wie Astronautenschuhe. Aber ich hatte sie mir eh nur für den Winter geholt, und bei so viel Matsch wie hier rum liegt, sind die dann nach einer Fahrt sowieso eher Tarnfarben mit ein paar blauen Akzenten. 

Und warm halten tun sie um einiges besser als z.B. die VXi Elements.


----------



## Skydiver81 (17. Februar 2015)

Gibt's zur zeit einen HiBike Gutschein code?


----------



## tozzi (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

*AG183/ERMY-5TUW-WSH9*

10% auf fast Alles
Bis 19.2.

Grüße


----------



## Skydiver81 (17. Februar 2015)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *AG183/ERMY-5TUW-WSH9*
> 
> ...


Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (17. Februar 2015)

Conti-Reifen ja, Maxxis - nein. Hab trotzdem zwei DHR II bestellt.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Februar 2015)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *AG183/ERMY-5TUW-WSH9*
> 
> ...



Danke.
Leider gilt er anscheinend u.a. nicht für Rock Shox und auch nicht für Shimano


----------



## limbokoenig (18. Februar 2015)

Mal noch das Kleingedruckte dazu:



> *) Der Gutschein gilt ausschließlich auf lagernde Ware und nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Er gilt nicht auf Artikel von Assos, Campagnolo, Continental, Endura, Garmin, Rock Shox, Shimano, Sigma Sport, Specialized, SRAM, Syntace, Tacx, Trek, sowie Zeitschriften und Bücher (Buchpreisbindung). Der Gutschein kann nicht für den Kauf von Geschenkgutscheinen verwendet werden. Ebenso kann er nicht rückwirkend bei einer bereits aufgegebenen Bestellung eingelöst werden, ebenso ist Barauszahlung nicht möglich. Die Preisreduktion bezieht sich auf den online ausgewiesenen Preis. Das Angebot ist nur gültig bis zum 19.02.2015 und nicht kombinierbar mit anderen Aktionen.


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2015)

Rockshox, Shimano, SRAM ...also eigentlich nur 20% auf Tiernahrung.


----------



## baizer (20. Februar 2015)

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Trek-Fuel-EX-8-26-2013-2014/c-WG000009/a-A011470

Bin echt am überlegen gerade - soll mein erstes Fully werden.
Fahre bisher ein Radon Team 7.0 Hardtail von 2012 in 20" - da müsste das TREK in 19,5" ja eigtl gut passen, oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## hnx (20. Februar 2015)

baizer schrieb:


> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Trek-Fuel-EX-8-26-2013-2014/c-WG000009/a-A011470
> 
> Bin echt am überlegen gerade - soll mein erstes Fully werden.
> Fahre bisher ein Radon Team 7.0 Hardtail von 2012 in 20" - da müsste das TREK in 19,5" ja eigtl gut passen, oder lieg ich da falsch?


Ich bin mit 183cm/87SL das gleiche Radl gefahren. Keine Probleme und es gibt auch noch genug Spielraum an jedem Kontaktpunkt mit dem Radl um noch ordentlich rumzuspielen ohne das es verbastelt aussieht.


----------



## Skydiver81 (20. Februar 2015)

baizer schrieb:


> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Trek-Fuel-EX-8-26-2013-2014/c-WG000009/a-A011470
> 
> Bin echt am überlegen gerade - soll mein erstes Fully werden.
> Fahre bisher ein Radon Team 7.0 Hardtail von 2012 in 20" - da müsste das TREK in 19,5" ja eigtl gut passen, oder lieg ich da falsch?



da würde ich das aber vorziehen...
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Haibike-Sleek-MTH-26-Somo-30-G-XT/c-WG000009/a-A018712


----------



## JDEM (20. Februar 2015)

Bloß Finger weg vom Haibike. Die Laufräder mögen zwar für manche gut aussehen, sind aber Kernschrott im richtigen MTB-Einsatz!


----------



## baizer (20. Februar 2015)

Ne, wenn dann ist nur das Trek interessant. 130mm-150mm Federweg sollen es schon sein.


----------



## Dirt Bastard (20. Februar 2015)

Ein Kumpel hat sich vor kurzen auch das Trek fuel dort geholt und ist voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (21. Februar 2015)

Ich find s ziemlich krass, dass das Trek zu dem Preis nicht schon längst weg ist.
Nur wegen 26“, ist so ein Rad heute irgendwie schlechter fahrbar als vor 2 Jahren zu so einem Preis?
Verrückte psycho-marketing Welt.


----------



## hnx (21. Februar 2015)

Trek hatte irgendwann im August 2014 noch Hunderte davon auf Lager in Holland. Daher denke ich es liegt weniger an 26" als schlicht an der Tatsache, dass es einfach zu viele gab/gibt.


----------



## bomberia (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Konnte die Reverb nach mir jemand bestellen? Ich hab heute die Nachricht bekommen dass sie jetzt doch leider schon vergriffen wäre. Mich würde interessieren, ob die die Reihenfolge der Bestellungen falsch herum abarbeiten, oder so. 

Das ist das erste und letzte Mal, dass ich dort was bestelle!


----------



## fone (23. Februar 2015)

ich auch!


----------



## roofrockrider (25. Februar 2015)

Die Gopro 3+ silver gibts bei Saturn für 222 € aber nicht Online


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Februar 2015)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Die Gopro 3+ silver gibts bei Saturn für 222 € aber nicht Online



Wo ist da der Haken? Beim letzten Saturn-Angebot einer Canon-Kamera wurde ein billigeres Objektiv ohne Stabi dazu gepackt.
Meistens handelt es sich um keine wirklichen Schnäppchen.


----------



## TonySoprano (25. Februar 2015)

vor ein paar Wochen gabs die gleiche Gopro sogar für 199,-€ als Tagesangebot im Hamburger Saturn, weiß auch nicht ob da nen Haken war, habs eh verpasst


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2015)

Ist die ganz normale 3+, kein Haken, gabs hier wochenlang beim Saturn.


----------



## roofrockrider (26. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist die ganz normale 3+, kein Haken, gabs hier wochenlang beim Saturn.


Wochenlang zu welchem Preis und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2015)

199 Euro in der Neuhauser Straße und in den Riem Arkaden.


----------



## fregger87 (26. Februar 2015)

http://www.banggood.com/SCUDGOOD-Tr...CNC-Bicycle-Pedal-Road-MTB-Bike-p-943318.html

Hab sie mir mal bestellt. Sollten in 10 Tagen da sein. Werde dann mal das Gewicht und das Material testen. Wenn ihr Intresse habt lasst es mich wissen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Februar 2015)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> vor ein paar Wochen gabs die gleiche Gopro sogar für 199,-€ als Tagesangebot im Hamburger Saturn, weiß auch nicht ob da nen Haken war, habs eh verpasst


 
Da gab´s keinen Haken, habe damals online die Hero 3+ silver bei Saturn für 199€ gekauft. Lediglich die Lieferung hat aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage etwas Zeit in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## juneoen (26. Februar 2015)

gibts  grad nen crc gutschein?


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Februar 2015)

Meine Pedalbestellung ist doppelt durchgegangen. Weiß jemand, ob Banggood auf Nachfragen beim Customer Support Bestellungen auch wieder storniert?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## dragonjackson (27. Februar 2015)

@jammerlappen wenn sie noch nicht verschickt wurde, ja. Hast du es dort schon mal versucht?!

Ansonsten: 
Vertickert gerade jemand China Lenker, oder sind das Originale? 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/552059-fsa-sonderaktion-fsa-k-force-xc-carbon-lenker
Tauchen immer wieder auch bei Kleinanzeigen Leute auf, die das "China-Kopie" nicht ausweisen... Spricht erstmal nichts dagegen, nur ohne Zusatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (27. Februar 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Meine Pedalbestellung ist doppelt durchgegangen. Weiß jemand, ob Banggood auf Nachfragen beim Customer Support Bestellungen auch wieder storniert?
> 
> Danke und Grüße


Und selbst wenn nicht wirst du das zweite paar im bikemarkt bestimmt schnell los.


----------



## jts-nemo (27. Februar 2015)

Banggood, was ist denn das für ein Laden? Avid Bremsscheiben für knapp unter 5 Euro, Versandkostenfrei. Viele nützliche Kleinteile für die Bikemontage selbst bei Kleinstbeträgen Versandkostenfrei...


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> @jammerlappen wenn sie noch nicht verschickt wurde, ja. Hast du es dort schon mal versucht?!
> 
> Ansonsten:
> Vertickert gerade jemand China Lenker, oder sind das Originale?
> ...


wieso sollen das china lenker sein, vermutlich restposten oder werden riserlenker in der breite echt noch hergestellt?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## hnx (27. Februar 2015)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Banggood, was ist denn das für ein Laden? Avid Bremsscheiben für knapp unter 5 Euro, Versandkostenfrei. Viele nützliche Kleinteile für die Bikemontage selbst bei Kleinstbeträgen Versandkostenfrei...


Du weißt halt nicht was du bekommst aus China bis es da ist und der Zoll kann dir auch noch immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen ("anti dumping"-Zoll, Plagiate). Dazu wird oft mit China Mail versendet, dauert dann schon mal 2-3 Monate bis was (beim Zoll) ankommt. Obs original, original nachgebaut oder eine minderwertige Fälschung (oft Nachbau des Nachbaus) ist auch ein Risiko.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Februar 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> @jammerlappen
> Vertickert gerade jemand China Lenker, oder sind das Originale?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/552059-fsa-sonderaktion-fsa-k-force-xc-carbon-lenker



Ich finde den Preis jetzt nicht so attraktiv, dass ich von einer China-Kopie ausgehen würde.
Es gehen ja immer wieder mal bei Shimano produzierte Carbon-Lenker in hervorragender Verarbeitungsqualität für 33 Euro über den Ladentisch.


----------



## JDEM (27. Februar 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> @jammerlappen wenn sie noch nicht verschickt wurde, ja. Hast du es dort schon mal versucht?!
> 
> Ansonsten:
> Vertickert gerade jemand China Lenker, oder sind das Originale?
> ...


 
Das sind ganz normale FSA Lenker - günstig find ich das auch nicht für 640mm Stummelrizer...


----------



## dragonjackson (27. Februar 2015)

fone schrieb:


> wieso sollen das china lenker sein, vermutlich restposten oder werden riserlenker in der breite echt noch hergestellt?


Weil das nach dem hier aussieht:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2014-...at-handlebar-31-8-600-620-640/1940222272.html
Hab ich daheim rumliegen, Verarbeitung erstmal ok(720mm für CC-Bike). Aber a) der Aufpreis von ca. 40,- ist beachtlich b) ist es nicht explizit als FSA Lenker ausgeschrieben, was auf China vermuten lässt.
Kann man ja machen, aber getäuscht werden soll eben niemand. Und ob der Preis das minimierte China Risiko rechtfertigt, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich finde den Preis jetzt nicht so attraktiv, dass ich von einer China-Kopie ausgehen würde.
> Es gehen ja immer wieder mal bei Shimano produzierte Carbon-Lenker in hervorragender Verarbeitungsqualität für 33 Euro über den Ladentisch.


Nun, hervorragende Verarbeitungsqualität ist so eine Sache. Ich habe gestern mit einem Carbon-Verarbeitungs Spezialisten bei Airbus gesprochen (die bauen vermehrt viele Teile mittlerweile aus Carbon und Glasfaser in Militärhubschraubern und Flugzeugen ein - Rumpf, Cockpit, Tail, also richtig belastbare Teile).
Da gibt es für JEDEN Handgriff eine Norm, wie die Faser ausgelegt wird, welche Elastizitätswerte in bestimmten Richtungen eingehalten werden müssen, wie viel Kunstharz und wie viel Faser min. erforderlich ist, etc.
Das alles gibt es in der Bike-Industrie nicht! Es wird wild umeinander gebaut - mit gutem Namen gebürgt. Ganz ehrlich, darauf scheiß ich!
Was den Preis angeht: 18,- in China, 60,- im Bikemarkt FALLS es nicht das Original ist. (wahrscheinlich vom gleichen Fuzzi an der gleichen Maschine verklebt)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Februar 2015)

Bei so einem kritischen Teil wie dem Lenker würde ich mich aber nicht auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten verlassen, sondern zu Herstellern greifen, die in der Vergangenheit immer ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben.
Dass ein Lenker für 33 Euro nicht mit hochwertigen Teilen aus der modernen Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik vergleichbar ist, das dürfte sich von selbst verstehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (27. Februar 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Bei so einem kritischen Teil wie dem Lenker würde ich mich aber nicht auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten verlassen, sondern zu Herstellern greifen, die in der Vergangenheit immer ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben.
> Dass ein Lenker für 33 Euro nicht mit hochwertigen Teilen aus der modernen Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik vergleichbar ist, das dürfte sich von selbst verstehen.


Schon klar, nur diese Hersteller sind auch in diversen Tests tlw. gnadenlos durchgefallen. Wo ziehe ich jetzt Vertrauen? Auf welchen TÜV/Norm/Etc., verlasse ich mich da. Oder hat da bei uns doch das Marketing gut funktioniert. 
Ich weiss was du meinst, die Chance einen schlechten Lenker zu erwischen ist bei einem renomierten Hersteller geringer - aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Und damit bist du wieder, bei den besagten, Wahrscheinlichkeiten - es gibt keine Norm und offizielle Freigabe von unabhängigen Prüfunternehmen.


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2015)

Moment, worum gehts dir?
Um Auslauf-Lenker, die günstig sind weil sie keiner mehr haben will, oder dass du Angst vor Carbon hast?
Ach, egal... beides langweilig.


----------



## dragonjackson (27. Februar 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Moment, worum gehts dir?
> Um Auslauf-Lenker, die günstig sind weil sie keiner mehr haben will, oder dass du Angst vor Carbon hast?
> Ach, egal... beides langweilig.


So langweilig, dass es dich beschäftigt.
Meine Frage ist aber auch einfach gestellt: ist der Lenker eine Kopie? 

Kotzt mich der Ton an, der im IBC immer mehr überhand nimmt.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2015)

Leider weiß man halt nicht, wo der China-Mist herkommt, also lieber Finger weg. So teuer sind die Originallenker nicht und wenn doch, kann man eben kein Carbon fahren.


----------



## Bikesen (27. Februar 2015)

Bzgl. dem Verticken von China Parts:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/550938-unlabeled-carbon-sattel-100g

Ist bereits der zweite oder dritte China Sattel, den es bei ebay inkl. Versandkosten für ~30 Euro gibt und im Bikemarkt für das Doppelte angeboten wird...

Zum Einkaufspreis kann man die gerne weiterverkaufen aber hier sieht es schon stark nach Gewinnabsicht aus.


----------



## Jierdan (27. Februar 2015)

Wenn es Leute gibt die die Lieferzeit aus China nicht abwarten wollen, ist ja nicht verboten...


----------



## Bikesen (27. Februar 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wenn es Leute gibt die die Lieferzeit aus China nicht abwarten wollen, ist ja nicht verboten...



Ja klar, das stimmt schon. Wobei meiner jetzt innerhalb von 10 Tagen da war, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## frogmatic (27. Februar 2015)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Zum Einkaufspreis kann man die gerne weiterverkaufen aber hier sieht es schon stark nach *Gewinnabsicht* aus.


Willkomen im Kapitalismus 






Haste öfter mal, auch absolute Mondpreise bei eekBay, usw.
Vgl. nur mal  dies und das ...


----------



## Bikesen (27. Februar 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Willkomen im Kapitalismus
> 
> Haste öfter mal, auch absolute Mondpreise bei eekBay, usw
> Vgl. nur mal  dies und das ...



Eija klar, in der Bucht/Kleinanzeigen oder Händlern, die schließlich davon leben, erwarte ich auch gar nichts anderes. Aber ich dachte, dass sowas hier im Bikemarkt unter Gleichgesinnten nicht die Regel wäre. Was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (27. Februar 2015)

Es gibt halt immer solche und solche, und anscheinend sind nicht alle hier gleichgesinnt.

Weiter im Text - bei Hibike gibt's versandkostenfreie Lieferung schon ab 40 Euro (statt 100) für die nächsten Tage.


----------



## R.C. (27. Februar 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> bei Hibike gibt's versandkostenfreie Lieferung schon ab 40 Euro (statt 100) für die nächsten Tage.



Und Gratislieferung nach Oesterreich ab 100 EUR - bis 5. Maerz.


----------



## morph027 (28. Februar 2015)

Bezüglich SKS Twentyniner....

"Für den Tubeless Magic Mary brauchten wir nur vier (nochmal … VIER) Pumpzüge bis der Reifen den gewünschten Druck von 1.3 bar hatte."


----------



## gnss (1. März 2015)

rosso80 schrieb:


> *10,-Euro Gutschein (50€ Bestellung)*
> http://www.boc24.de/
> N09YT7RNSWD10



Das sind Einfachcodes. Hat jemand eventuell noch einen über?

Edith sagt ich bin bedient.


----------



## fone (2. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Schon klar, nur diese Hersteller sind auch in diversen Tests tlw. gnadenlos durchgefallen. Wo ziehe ich jetzt Vertrauen? Auf welchen TÜV/Norm/Etc., verlasse ich mich da. Oder hat da bei uns doch das Marketing gut funktioniert.
> Ich weiss was du meinst, die Chance einen schlechten Lenker zu erwischen ist bei einem renomierten Hersteller geringer - aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Und damit bist du wieder, bei den besagten, Wahrscheinlichkeiten - es gibt keine Norm und offizielle Freigabe von unabhängigen Prüfunternehmen.





dragonjackson schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist aber auch einfach gestellt: ist der Lenker eine Kopie?


Oh, dann hab ich den oberen Post wohl falsch verstanden.



> Kotzt mich der Ton an, der im IBC immer mehr überhand nimmt.


dito 

und die überlegenen Skeptiker 

Du hast Recht, ich hätte es bei "Ach egal..." belassen sollen. Entschuldigung.


----------



## dragonjackson (2. März 2015)

Alles gut. War an dem Tag pissig, weil von einem 3.5 Tonner angefahren, weil dieser über die Grünanlage (Rasen! kein Weg!) hier fahren wollte und ich nicht weichen wollte (Kinderspielplatz, weicher Boden, zerstörter Rasen, etc). Ergebnis: blauer Fleck an Schulter und sein gebrochener Außenspiegel. Leider kein Kennzeichen gemerkt, da am Boden... Aber andere Baustelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (2. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Alles gut. War an dem Tag pissig, weil von einem 3.5 Tonner angefahren, weil dieser über die Grünanlage (Rasen! kein Weg!) hier fahren wollte und ich nicht weichen wollte (Kinderspielplatz, weicher Boden, zerstörter Rasen, etc). Ergebnis: blauer Fleck an Schulter und sein gebrochener Außenspiegel. Leider kein Kennzeichen gemerkt, da am Boden... Aber andere Baustelle...


Autsch! Aber immerhin besser als eine gebrochene Schulter und einen blauen Außenspiegel. 

Edit: Ah, ich seh gerade, scheinbar hab ich dich wirklich vollkommen missverstanden. Du kaufst ja selbst Carbonteile aus China...


----------



## dragonjackson (2. März 2015)

Ja, das tue ich. Und daher auch meine "Kritik" an der Bike-Industrie: es gibt keine Normen für Carbon Verarbeitung. Die Leute vertrauen blind - nur weil da ein Markenname steht.
Daher kann ich auch in China kaufen - kann ich (fast) genauso viel Glück oder Pech haben. Muss es dann selbst "testen" und einschätzen. Eben beim CC-Bike, wo wenig Belastung entsteht gehts. Am Freerider würde ich mich das nicht trauen - zumal sie die Breiten tlw. noch nicht hinbekommen - zum. in der Masse.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2015)

.


----------



## dragonjackson (2. März 2015)

Ach je, wenn man hier nicht alles vorkaut... CC-Bike bei mir ist keine im klassischen Sinne Rennsau - sondern ein "es ist mir gerade viel zu matschig für Trails, ich fahr mal mit dem 29er die Forststraßen gemütlich durch die Gegend-Rad". Deswegen "wo wenig Belastung (bei mir)" - hätte es wohl dazuschreiben sollen.
Ja, bei einer Renn-CC-Machina werden große Kräfte durch Wiegetritt, etc. aufkommen - dann sollte eh jeder selbst abwägen, was er drauf schraubt...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. März 2015)

Das Problem mit Carbon generell sind nicht die Normen, sondern deren Einhaltung und Überprüfung. Und zwar eigentlich jedes Teil separat.

Ensteht ein "China"-Teil in der gleichen Produktionslinie, wie ein "Marken"-Teil (und das ist vielfach der Fall, die arbeiten einfach zwei Stunden länger), dann hat es mit ausreichender Wahrscheinlichkeit die gleiche Qualität.

Nur muss die "Marke" die ganze Vermarktung übernehmen, Vertrieb, Konzeption, Qualitätssicherung und was weiß ich alles. Deswegen ist sie um Faktoren teurer.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. März 2015)

Ich mach mal kleines Risiko und werd die "KMC" Kettenschlösser für 10fach bestellen...0,40 cent statt ca. regulär 3,50€ das Paar sind schon eine Verlockung = 31 € gespart bei 10 Paar..das lohnt sich:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs-...tor-for-10-Speed-Quick-Master/2041541152.html


----------



## Floh (2. März 2015)

Nach China sieht der Lenker nicht aus, und wenn man als Händler sowas anbietet ist man sehr schnell dran wegen Markenrechtsverletzung und das wird sehr teuer für eine kleinen Händler. Es würde noch nicht mal helfen wenn er sie als Originale in gutem Glauben eingekauft hätte (Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht und der letzte Verkäufer bleibt auf seinem Schaden sitzen).
Ich denke auch wegen der geringen Breite ist der Lenker einfach nur noch schlecht zu verkaufen.

Ich habe für Kinderbikes schon ein paar Mal 5 Lenker bestellt, aber kein Oversize und auch nur 620 mm Breite. Hab sie an andere Papas zum Selbstkostenpreis abgegeben und nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht dass es China Kopien sind. Ich denke so geht das in Ordnung.


----------



## jammerlappen (3. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> @jammerlappen wenn sie noch nicht verschickt wurde, ja. Hast du es dort schon mal versucht?!


 
Heute Nacht kam die Antwort, dass sie leider nicht stornieren könnten, da versandt wurde...

Ich habe also zwei Paar schwaze Pedalen über. Wer sich meldet, kann die zum Selbstkostenpreis haben.


----------



## dragonjackson (3. März 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Heute Nacht kam die Antwort, dass sie leider nicht stornieren könnten, da versandt wurde...
> 
> Ich habe also zwei Paar schwaze Pedalen über. Wer sich meldet, kann die zum Selbstkostenpreis haben.


Da die löschwütigen  Admins die China Schnäppchen schnell löschen, aber Beratungsfragen drin lassen? - um welche handelt es sich? Verlinke sie doch mal hier. (wenn du sie bekommst, gerne auch die Bewertung im Thread abgeben 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bewertung-von-china-teilen-und-verkaeufern.742598/


----------



## jammerlappen (3. März 2015)

Diese Pedale hab ich bestellt. Dein link verweist nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (3. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Da die löschwütigen  Admins die China Schnäppchen schnell löschen, aber Beratungsfragen drin lassen? - um welche handelt es sich? Verlinke sie doch mal hier. (wenn du sie bekommst, gerne auch die Bewertung im Thread abgeben
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bewertung-von-china-teilen-und-verkaeufern.742598



Tun sie das? Mit welcher Begründung? Oô


----------



## xylnx (3. März 2015)

hobbes58 schrieb:


> Warum steht bei mir: "Gutscheincode "RCZROC" ist ungültig." ?



*Offer available until MONDAY 2nd march 2015 at midnight (CET)*


----------



## dragonjackson (3. März 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Diese Pedale hab ich bestellt. Dein link verweist nicht.



Danke, habe es ausgebessert.



Jierdan schrieb:


> Tun sie das? Mit welcher Begründung? Oô


Der Link war im Thread - jetzt nicht mehr - ergo: ja, sie tun das. 
Begründung: ich kann keine sehen? du?


----------



## JDEM (3. März 2015)

Rock Shox bzw. deren Importeure haben ordentlich die Preise angezogen (hab die Info vom Händler bekommen). Bei irgendwelchen Rock Shox Schnäppchen würde ich momentan nicht lange fackeln und am besten gleich bestellen.


----------



## dragonjackson (3. März 2015)

Dachte ich mir schon... Finde es jedes Jahr fast amüsant, nach welchen Kriterien die Begründungen für die Preiserhöhungen kommen.
Als das Öl teuerer wurde, gingen die Preise nach oben - jetzt wo es günstig ist... egal.
Jetzt ist es der Euro, als er stark war, war es die Aluminium-Knappheit (Jahre her - bis heute keine Knappheit irgendwo gespürt). Als der Bikeindustrie nichts Neues einfiel, waren es im allg. die steigenden Rohstoffkosten.
Mittlerweile zuckt keiner mehr zusammen für ein 6500,- Rad - die Magazine bewerten das nicht mal als Nachteil. Na, ja... just my 50cent...


----------



## hnx (3. März 2015)

Lass das nicht den Draghi hören, wir haben Deflation in Europa!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2015)

Ich finds auch krass...such zur Zeit rein interessehalber ein neues AM und mir wird suggeriert, dass der Einstieg (die Billigklasse) bei 2000€ losgeht...was für ein Wahnsinn!
2011 habe ich für 1400€ ein Canyon Nerve AM erworben.

Der blanke Hohn aber in der letzten "mountainbike" "Preisknaller des Jahres von 1500 bis 2000 Euro"...Zitat "16 29er-hardtail-test": _"Beim Thema Preise schütteln viele Biker mit dem Kopf. Dennoch stellt sich die Frage, ob fürs vollendete Biker-Glück maximal 2000€ genug sind"
_
Fühl mich langsam ziemlich verar$cht. Das Geld wächst doch nicht von den Bäumen...das Wurstblatt wird nicht mehr gekauft.


----------



## Pintie (3. März 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ..das Wurstblatt wird nicht mehr gekauft.


Hab die Bikebravo seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr - als DIMB mitglied wieder paar Ausgaben bekommen - man musste ich lachen.
Mal abgesehen davon das die Teile und bikes am besten weg kommen, von denen die größte Anzeige im Heft ist. 
Das ist ein subjektives blubbern ohne Inhalt. 95% Marketing halt.

Wer das für Ernst nimmt ist selber schuld.

Das tolle: Bikes sind unterdessen wie Mode. Manche Trends komme alle paar Jahre wieder. 
Behaltet euer 26" - in 5 Jahren kommt das dann als Leichter, steifer wendiger zurück.


----------



## dragonjackson (3. März 2015)

Letztens wollte ich für die Frau ein gebrauchtes Stadtrad kaufen: Starrgabel, Nabenschaltung, Nabendynamo - GEBRAUCHT nichts brauchbares unter 350,- zu finden. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die neu zw. 450 aufwärts kosten (wirklich simples, einfaches Stadtrad) und so wenig an Wert verlieren... ich aber ein 2 Jahre altes Canyon Torque von 2500,- für 900,- bekomme... verstehe ich diese "Jagd nach dem neuen Jahresmodell" nicht! 
Mein nächstes wird definitiv nicht mehr neu gekauft - nicht bei dieser Preisentwicklung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (3. März 2015)

wenn du eine günstige Stadtschlampe findest gib bescheid.
brauche auch sowas. Hab aber im Gebrauchtmarkt nichts gefunden. (Budget <=300€, wird ja doch wieder geklaut)

wenns wieder welche bei Aldi gibt schlag ich zu.


----------



## dragonjackson (3. März 2015)

Du, letztens im Stadler nach Schwalbe Mänteln geschaut und neue Stadtschlampe für 399,- gesehen. Passend für den Kindersitz, 8-Gang Nabenschaltung, Starrgabel, Nabendynamo, ca. 14kg, Schutzblech, etc... Da können die bei den Kleinanzeigen ihre 6 Jahre alte, abgenudelten Rutschen, für die Sie tlw. aberwitzige Summen verlangen, behalten (hab den link nicht mehr - 4 Jahre altes, viel gefahrenes Radl war inseriert mit dem Text sinngemäß: 4Jahre, UVP: 600,- jetzt für 450,-) Überlege wirklich dort eins zu holen.

Ansonsten ale MTBs suchen - die gehen für 50-70,- weg....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Behaltet euer 26" - in 5 Jahren kommt das dann als Leichter, steifer wendiger zurück.



Ich bin überzeugter 26er-Fan. Ich sehe keinen Grund zu wechseln. Apropos Stadtschlampe..schau auf kleinanzeigen ebay. Dort wird man eigentlich immer irgendwann fündig. @dragonjackson...bin für meine Frau so fündig geworden!


----------



## Pintie (3. März 2015)

da hatte ich eben geschaut. da gabs aber nur billig nicht günstig. Klumpen Rost für 50€ oder fahr tüchtig für 300€.

und in sowas altes steckt man schnell nochmal einige € rein. (reifen, schläuche, KEtte...)

dann lieber sowas für 249€ vom aldi.
Nabendynamo, 7 gang nabenschaltung usw

nichts für den Sport, aber um sauber in die Arbeit zu kommen reicht es locker.






ok hier für 199€
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ekking-herren-/290552379-217-17132?ref=search

vielleicht sollte ich mir das holen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2015)

Aldi-Süd oder? Glückspilz! Aldi-Nord verkauft nur Bananen *gr*


----------



## Alpine Maschine (3. März 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Heute Nacht kam die Antwort, dass sie leider nicht stornieren könnten, da versandt wurde...
> 
> Ich habe also zwei Paar schwaze Pedalen über. Wer sich meldet, kann die zum Selbstkostenpreis haben.



Da wäre ich interessiert. Es geht um die Scuddingens, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (3. März 2015)

Yepp - damit wäre dann die Wartelise eröffnet


----------



## Mexikobiker (4. März 2015)

*ACHTUNG:*

Bevor ihr hier im Schnäppchenjäger Thread Angebote postet bitte überprüft erst mal bei z.B. Google Shopping die Vergleichs Preise. Bloß weil manch ein Bikeladen utopische % Anbietet sind die Dinger teilweise bei anderen Händlern immer noch billiger.  Also BITTE nicht täuschen lassen von den sogenannten SUPERANGEBOTEN.

Danke


----------



## Mexikobiker (4. März 2015)

Skydiver.. das TREK ist für den Preis TOP!


----------



## dragonjackson (4. März 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> da hatte ich eben geschaut. da gabs aber nur billig nicht günstig. Klumpen Rost für 50€ oder fahr tüchtig für 300€.
> 
> und in sowas altes steckt man schnell nochmal einige € rein. (reifen, schläuche, KEtte...)
> 
> ...



Das Gegenstück aus dem Lidl hat meine Frau (noch). Hatte ich auch gebraucht geholt.
Dachte mir, falls was defekt ist, kann ich das ja auch richten.
Nur, dieses Rad ist so dermaßen nervig! Da ist dauernd irgendwas locker, verstellt, unsauber... es ist nicht mal möglich das zum sorgenfreien Laufen zu bringen. Nach jeder Ausfahrt gibt es irgendetwas, was neu "kommt". Da ist schon gefühlt ein kg Loctite drauf!
Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Aldi-Ding besser ist, aber... ich mach einen großen Bogen drum...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. März 2015)

Mexikobiker schrieb:


> Skydiver.. das TREK ist für den Preis TOP!


welches Trek? wird hier langsam unübersichtlich....


----------



## Mexikobiker (4. März 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> da hatte ich eben geschaut. da gabs aber nur billig nicht günstig. Klumpen Rost für 50€ oder fahr tüchtig für 300€.
> 
> und in sowas altes steckt man schnell nochmal einige € rein. (reifen, schläuche, KEtte...)
> 
> ...


 
NIEMALS.. lieber bei ebazy bisschen suchen und ein gebrauchtes Kaufen für 250,-


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2015)

.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. März 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> es kann eigentlich nur eins von fun corner gemeint sein.


ach das...jo, Danke...das kannte ich schon.


----------



## LordFestus (4. März 2015)

Bzgl. Stadtschlampe: habe ich noch ein Hai Edition 3 rum stehen (26" Hardtail, komplette XT-Gruppe, Magura HS 33 Bremse, Marzocchi Bomber), das ich nicht mehr brauche. Falls jemanden das Teil interessiert, dann kann er/sie sich ja mal per PN bei mir melden. 

Und was die Preise der MTBs angeht: die Listenpreise von vielen Rädern sind wirklich schon lächerlich hoch. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es viele Leute gibt, die wirklich diesen Preis zahlen. Und dann preist man günstigere Preise als wahnsinns Rabatte an. Ist ja fast schon wie in den Möbelhäusern. Vielleicht haben sich die Radhersteller mit ihren Preiserhöhungen aber auch einfach verkalkuliert und rudern jetzt zurück, weil man die Räder zu den Listenpreisen nicht los bekommt. Dazu fehlt mir aber das Hintergrundwissen.


----------



## Floh (5. März 2015)

Eine Stadtschlampe ist ein MTB was man nicht mehr braucht. Ich verwurste alte Laufräder, Schaltungen, Bremsen etc. an einem mattschwarz lackierten Hardtail-Rahmen den ich seit meiner Studentenzeit habe. Dafür was neu zu kaufen widerspricht dem Begriff in meinen Augen.
Momentan mit 1x9 XT und einer Vierkolben Grimeca System 12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (6. März 2015)

Han-S schrieb:


> Atlas Neck Brace für 75 Ökken !!!
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p08e4bb0b65a9ff78bac7ca1fa2a87094/Atlas-Crank-Neck-Brace-L.html



*Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr lieferbar.* (Stand: 06.03.2015 um 09:08 Uhr)


----------



## Newmi (6. März 2015)

Hab eines bestellt. Mal schauen ob ein Storno kommt.


----------



## Schibbl (6. März 2015)

Ja, dass ging schnell. Das weiße Neck Brace war vermutlich ein Einzelstück.


----------



## Newmi (6. März 2015)

*"Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr lieferbar.* (Stand: 06.03.2015 um 09:18 Uhr)"

Man konnte den Bestellvorgang normal durchführen, als obiger Text angezeigt wurde.
Ich bin gespannt.

Edit: Gerade die Stornierung bekommen. Schade.


----------



## n00bracer (7. März 2015)

ich würd mich gerne in die Kurbel-Tretlagerdiskussion einklinken.
Ich suche ein paar leichte Kurbeln. Nun wurden mir die SRAM S2210 empfohlen. 
Bisher ist ein billiges FAG 119mm verbaut, aber ein Wechsel wäre auch kein Drama.
Aber besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ein Tretlager, dass zu diesen Kurbeln passt vielleicht gar nicht zu meinem Rahmen kompatibel ist?
Wie kann ich sicherstellen, ob ein passendes Tretlager existiert, dass in meinen Rahmen passt?


----------



## dragonjackson (7. März 2015)

Wenn du rausfindest, welche Aufnahme dein Rahmen hat.
Könnte BSA 68mm sein - und dann an dem dir geposteten Link suchen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/page-88#post-12694946


----------



## Mexikobiker (7. März 2015)

Hallo,
Kann mir einer von euch eine kleine Notpumpe für unterwegs empfehlen?? Also halt was zum einen platten Reifen wieder flott zu machen?

Danke

LG


----------



## morph027 (7. März 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/

Oder Kaufberatung 

Ich teste gerade mal die 29er Dinger von SKS... mehr Volumen, die Standpumpe fetzt schon mal! Da gibt es auch eine für unterwegs dazu...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. März 2015)

Mexikobiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir einer von euch eine kleine Notpumpe für unterwegs empfehlen?? Also halt was zum einen platten Reifen wieder flott zu machen?
> 
> Danke
> ...



Auf jeden Fall probepumpen. Es gibt welche, an denen man sich notorisch die Haut quetscht.

Hab hier ne ganz billige, alte Crank Brother liegen. Jeweils einen Seite für Auto/die anderen, Umschaltknopf zwischen High Pressure/High Volume, war billig (hab gleich drei gekauft, so kann man zweo verkramen und hat immer noch eine) und funktioniert.

So Teile mit Pseudo-Pistolengriff oder Mini-Ausklappfuß haben mich bisher immer nur geärgert.

Die isses (allerdings veraltet, das Modell)





http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/crankbrothers-power-pump-ultra-review/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wies (7. März 2015)

Die Teleskop Pumpe von rcp tuts für mich alle mal. Auch am 29er


----------



## vorwaerts (7. März 2015)

fregger87 schrieb:


> http://www.banggood.com/SCUDGOOD-Tr...CNC-Bicycle-Pedal-Road-MTB-Bike-p-943318.html
> 
> Hab sie mir mal bestellt. Sollten in 10 Tagen da sein. Werde dann mal das Gewicht und das Material testen. Wenn ihr Intresse habt lasst es mich wissen.
> 
> Gruß Chris


Ein Paar hatte ich auch bestellt. Kam heute an, der Briefträger klingelte dafür, da die Tüte nicht in den Briefkasten passte.
Verpackung wirkte schon extrem leicht. Jedes Pedal wiegt bei mir 144g, das erklärt das.
Optik und Haptik wirken gut. Ich hab' die eigentlich für das nächste Rad vom Nachwuchs vorgesehen gehabt, werde die aber erstmal bei mir genauer testen. Bin mal weiter gespannt.
Aktuell würde ich sagen: Preis/Leistung 
(der Daumen gilt auch für den Laden, Abwicklung, Kommunikation und Liefergeschwindigkeit (für die Entfernung und Versandkosten) 1a)


----------



## Mexikobiker (8. März 2015)

ich glaub dann kauf ich die... ! A..billig! Sollte halt soviel luft in den Reifen bringen damit man die náchste Tanke erreicht...


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Mini...19?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item234b15313b


----------



## piilu (8. März 2015)

Wnn man im Wald unterwegs ist kann die nächste Tanke auch mal 20-30km entfernt sein


----------



## Derivator22 (8. März 2015)

Mexikobiker schrieb:


> ich glaub dann kauf ich die... ! A..billig! Sollte halt soviel luft in den Reifen bringen damit man die náchste Tanke erreicht...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Mini...19?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item234b15313b



Beim MTB ist es absolut unkritisch, mit den Minipumpen aufgrund des geringen Drucks. Beim Rennrad wird es erst ernst 
Die Rookie ist gelinde gesagt Schr*tt. Sie ist billig verarbeitet, wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz und man merkt einfach: u get what u pay for. Trotzdem: in der Not ist sie besser als keine!
Es gibt hier oder im RR-Forum einen super Thread wo gute und teils auch bezahlbare Mini-Pumpen (auch CO²) vorgestellt wurden. Ggf. den mal googlen!?


----------



## veraono (8. März 2015)

Meine Erfahrungen waren so:
Kauf dir eine _billige_ pumpe,  ärgere dich jedes mal wenn du sie brauchst und entsorge sie bald (weil das billige Plastik gerne am Ventilstück bricht oder du doch irgendwann zu oft geärgert hast). Oder gib ein paar eur mehr aus für eine _günstige  _Pumpe und freue dich lange daran. (Beispiel wurde ja oben schon genannt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fregger87 (8. März 2015)

vorwaerts schrieb:


> Ein Paar hatte ich auch bestellt. Kam heute an, der Briefträger klingelte dafür, da die Tüte nicht in den Briefkasten passte.
> Verpackung wirkte schon extrem leicht. Jedes Pedal wiegt bei mir 144g, das erklärt das.
> Optik und Haptik wirken gut. Ich hab' die eigentlich für das nächste Rad vom Nachwuchs vorgesehen gehabt, werde die aber erstmal bei mir genauer testen. Bin mal weiter gespannt.
> Aktuell würde ich sagen: Preis/Leistung
> (der Daumen gilt auch für den Laden, Abwicklung, Kommunikation und Liefergeschwindigkeit (für die Entfernung und Versandkosten) 1a)



Ich warte leider noch auf meine 2 paar. Wäre es möglich die Tage mal deine Erfahrung zuposten?


----------



## Mexikobiker (8. März 2015)

Ja habt recht... ! Aber welche "günstige" taugt was??


----------



## Derivator22 (8. März 2015)

Mexikobiker schrieb:


> Ja habt recht... ! Aber welche "günstige" taugt was??



Egal welche du nimmst:
am Besten du nimmst Tape/ Isolierband und tapest dir a) einen Adapter (z.B. Sclaverand /AV usw.) an die Pumpe bzw. packst den in den Rucksack und b) tapest die Pumpe zu (vor allem das Ventil). Manche kann man mit einem Nippel verschließen. Trotzdem würde ich Isolierband drum machen.
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung und der Dreck, der das Ventil verschließt, gibt einem nochmal den Rest, wenn man sowieso mit 180 Halt machen muss, um den Reifen usw. zu flicken!

Hier mal ein paar Tips (die eigentlich für das RR gedacht sind, womit der Fokus auf hohem Druck (bis 11Bar) liegt und geringem Gewicht. Weniger der Beständigkeit gegen Dreck):

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/welche-pumpe-für-unterwegs.5522/#post-3169213

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/mini-luftpumpe.38976/


Die hier schaut recht hochwertig und gut aus, kenne sie aber nicht näher:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...e=2;menu=1000,5,71;mid=0;pgc=25:107;orderby=2

oder die hier:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...e=3;menu=1000,5,71;mid=0;pgc=25:107;orderby=2

Bei beiden ist eine Halterung dabei, die du unter den Flaschenhalter schraubst.

Die sieht auch gut aus:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...fdcc11b8/Procraft-Premium-mini-Luftpumpe.html

Wichtig ist es meiner! Meinung nach, diese Umleghebel zu vermeiden, da diese *massiv *anfällig für Defekte sind (Stift/ Bolzen bricht aus usw.).


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. März 2015)

Hier gibt es eine SKS "X-Alpin" für 6 Euro + Versand, die hält auf jeden Fall länger als ein paar Mal pumpen:
http://www.amazon.de/SKS-Luftpumpe-X-Alpin-silber-Kunststoff/dp/B000X65OPW

Meine SKS Twinjex hält jedenfalls schon viele Jahre (war da noch mit Alu-Rohr) und ist nach wie vor top:
www.amazon.de/SKS-11015-Luftpumpe-Injex-Lite/dp/B006ZJS5K2

hier aus Alu, stabiler geht es nicht und 18 Euro inkl. Versand finde ich fair:
http://www.amazon.de/SKS-Twinjex-Minipumpe-schwarz-grau/dp/B00GLRN83C


----------



## Derivator22 (8. März 2015)

Die SKS Teile hatte ich auch und meine Erfahrung ist, dass deren Lebenszeit mehr als nur kurz war. 4mal benutzt und das Plastik um den Bolzen des Umlenkhebels ist gebrochen, weswegen ich solche Pumpen nicht mehr kaufe.
Ich persönlich habe gerne ein robustes und vor allem zuverlässiges Gerät und wenn ich gerade einmal 5€ mehr für einen Alu-Korpus mit Schmutzschutz und versenkbarem, Schlauch (sehr vorteilhaft!) ausgeben muss, dann ziehe ich diese vor.
Das hält aber jeder anders


----------



## Derivator22 (8. März 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall probepumpen. Es gibt welche, an denen man sich notorisch die Haut quetscht.
> 
> Hab hier ne ganz billige, alte Crank Brother liegen. Jeweils einen Seite für Auto/die anderen, Umschaltknopf zwischen High Pressure/High Volume, war billig (hab gleich drei gekauft, so kann man zweo verkramen und hat immer noch eine) und funktioniert.
> 
> ...





Hab sie doch noch kaufbar gefunden 


http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/crankbrothers-power-pump-ultra-black.html#


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. März 2015)

Kann mir jetzt aber keiner erzählen, dass so ein windiges Teil von Crank Brothers im Schnitt länger hält als eine SKS mit Alu-Korpus!


----------



## NewK (8. März 2015)

Kamelle schrieb:


> ROCKSHOX 2014 Fork Pike RCT3 29" Disc 160mm QR 15mm Tapered Black (00.4018.270.014) = *459.99e instead of 888.62e*
> ROCKSHOX 2014 Fork Pike RCT3 Disc 29'' 2-Position Air 130-160mm QR 15mm Tapered Black (00.4018.270.018) = *499.99e instead of 924.8e*



Finde aber nur die hier  (wenn ich den Haken bei 2014 raus nehme).
Will keine mit Remote-Hebel?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. März 2015)

Hat n Alukorpus. Die hält, keine Sorge.



Derivator22 schrieb:


> ... Adapter...



Hab ich mal für 1 Euro/Stück gesehen und gleiche für JEDES Bike einen gekauft. So kann ich ihn nicht vergessen. Am VR wird er weniger matschig.

Bei der gez. CB-Pumpe obsolet, an der Tanke nicht.


----------



## Tesla71 (9. März 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt aber keiner erzählen, dass so ein windiges Teil von Crank Brothers im Schnitt länger hält als eine SKS mit Alu-Korpus!



Ich würde keine CrankBrothers mehr kaufen! Hatte eine power pump alloy, nicht ganz so windig, aber die hat bei manchen Schläuchen mit Autoventil versagt. 
Monte Tamaro vor zwei Jahren mit 'nem Platten liegengeblieben. Nach dem Flicken nicht aufgepumpt bekommen, neuen Schlauch (hatte alles dabei) rein, Aufpumpen klappte nicht. 
Glücklicherweise hat mir dann ein netter Tessiner mit Pannenspray ausgeholfen.  
Der ist vorher auch an der Pumpe verzweifelt. 
Zu Hause habe ich die an anderen Schläuchen ausprobiert, da hat es teilweise geklappt. Haha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (9. März 2015)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Ich würde keine CrankBrothers mehr kaufen! Hatte eine power pump alloy, nicht ganz so windig, aber die hat bei manchen Schläuchen mit Autoventil versagt.
> Monte Tamaro vor zwei Jahren mit 'nem Platten liegengeblieben. Nach dem Flicken nicht aufgepumpt bekommen, neuen Schlauch (hatte alles dabei) rein, Aufpumpen klappte nicht.
> Glücklicherweise hat mir dann ein netter Tessiner mit Pannenspray ausgeholfen.
> Der ist vorher auch an der Pumpe verzweifelt.
> Zu Hause habe ich die an anderen Schläuchen ausprobiert, da hat es teilweise geklappt. Haha...



ich würde die immer wieder kaufen !
habe sogar noch das ganz alte Plastik Model. Als Guide habe ich damit schon so manche Tour meiner Mitfahrer
retten können....


----------



## Mexikobiker (9. März 2015)

Danke euch Jungs..! Da finde ich was!

Wünsche euch allen gute Sturz und Pannenfreie Saison...!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. März 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> ich würde die immer wieder kaufen !
> habe sogar noch das ganz alte Plastik Model. Als Guide habe ich damit schon so manche Tour meiner Mitfahrer
> retten können....



Auch eine ALDI-Pumpe kann Jahre halten, aber grundsätzlich ist die Qualität der Crank Brothers Teile nicht vergleichbar mit Produkten anderer ähnlich bekannter Hersteller. Ich hatte sogar mal einen iodine Vorbau, den ich als vollständige Fehlkonstruktion bezeichnen würde, mit einer Schraube und garantierter Lockerung bis zum Trailende. Selbst deren Griffe sind einfach nur billig mit Mini-Schrauben die nach dem zweiten Mal fest zuziehen kaputt sind. Keine Ahnung wer sich so etwas freiwillig antut... das teure CB-Werkzeug von einem Kumpel hat sich auch sehr schnell aufgelöst, die zweifelhafte Qualität gilt also nicht nur für einzelne Teile!


----------



## Tesla71 (9. März 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Auch eine ALDI-Pumpe kann Jahre halten, aber grundsätzlich ist die Qualität der Crank Brothers Teile nicht vergleichbar mit Produkten anderer ähnlich bekannter Hersteller. Ich hatte sogar mal einen iodine Vorbau, den ich als vollständige Fehlkonstruktion bezeichnen würde, mit einer Schraube und garantierter Lockerung bis zum Trailende. Selbst deren Griffe sind einfach nur billig mit Mini-Schrauben die nach dem zweiten Mal fest zuziehen kaputt sind. Keine Ahnung wer sich so etwas freiwillig antut... das teure CB-Werkzeug von einem Kumpel hat sich auch sehr schnell aufgelöst, die zweifelhafte Qualität gilt also nicht nur für einzelne Teile!



Von der Qualität war das Teil super (kostete auch über 30 Öcken)! 
Nur  nützt mir das nichts, wenn es bei manchen Schläuchen versagt.
Um es mal genauer zu erklären: das Teil im Pumpenkopf, daß den Ventilstößel herunterdrücken soll, war m.E. nicht lang genug. Bei manchen Ventilen liegt dieser Stößel minimal tiefer im Ventil als bei anderen. 
Bei diesen Schläuchen versagte die Pumpe komplett. 

Bevor ich beim Schlauchkauf auf den Stößel im Ventil achte, kaufe ich lieber eine andere Pumpe. 

Oder steige ganz auf Sclaverand um.


----------



## NewK (9. März 2015)

Kamelle schrieb:


> ROCKSHOX 2014 Fork Pike RCT3 29" Disc 160mm QR 15mm Tapered Black (00.4018.270.014) = *459.99e instead of 888.62e*
> ROCKSHOX 2014 Fork Pike RCT3 Disc 29'' 2-Position Air 130-160mm QR 15mm Tapered Black (00.4018.270.018) = *499.99e instead of 924.8e*



Finde aber nur die hier  (wenn ich den Haken bei 2014 raus nehme).
Will keine mit Remote-Hebel?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2015)

.


----------



## NewK (9. März 2015)

_Your search returns no results._


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2015)

.


----------



## NewK (9. März 2015)

Und wie hast du sie dann gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2015)

.


----------



## NewK (9. März 2015)

Ok, danke.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. März 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> FOX Float X CTD In 241x 76mm hier zu einem unfassbaren Preis
> http://foxracingshox.de/TOP-TEST-PREIS/2014--FLOAT-X-F-S--CTD-K-Remote-Up--241-76--9-500.html
> 
> ABER bei der Remote Version lassen sich ohne den extra Hebel die einzelnen Druckstufen nicht einstellen!! Der Schalter kostet nochmal rd. 100 Euro.



Da muss man aufpassen, denn der normale Hebel kostet sogar weit über 100 Euro, dreist ohne Ende von Fox.
Ein Preis von 1,99 Euro wäre gerechtfertigt... bei meiner Talas X wurde der Hebel beim Service getauscht, ist also wohl eher ein Verschleißartikel als ein Teil was einen dreistelligen Eurobetrag wert ist!
Ähnlich dreist zockt nur DT Swiss ab, bei Shimano sind solche Hebel immer zu einem fairen Kurs erhältlich


----------



## Derivator22 (9. März 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Hab ich mal für 1 Euro/Stück gesehen und gleiche für JEDES Bike einen gekauft. So kann ich ihn nicht vergessen. Am VR wird er weniger matschig.
> 
> Bei der gez. CB-Pumpe obsolet, an der Tanke nicht.



bei cnc z.B. und dann kann man via Best-Price-Funktion das bike24 vorschlagen. Der Link sollte nur als Beispiel herhalten 

BTW: habe mir jetzt auch mal eine Meqix bestellt


----------



## vorwaerts (10. März 2015)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Ich warte leider noch auf meine 2 paar. Wäre es möglich die Tage mal deine Erfahrung zuposten?



Ich probiere es mal in kurz:

Also, es geht um folgende Pedale: http://www.banggood.com/SCUDGOOD-Tr...CNC-Bicycle-Pedal-Road-MTB-Bike-p-943318.html

Die sind in einer Tüte verpackt gewesen, um die Pedale selber war Luftpolsterfolie und Pappe. Irgendwelche Beschädigungen nicht ersichtlich. Optisch genau wie auf den Bildern aus dem Shop. 

Das Gewicht liegt bei 144g pro Pedal. Bei beiden Pedalen auf der Waage springt diese immer zwischen 287g und 288g hin und her.
Jetzt könnte man meckern, dass das drei bis vier Gramm mehr sind als angegeben oder das Gewicht okay finden.

Die Lagerung macht beim Drehen in der Hand als auch an den Kurbeln einen unauffälligen Eindruck. Das ändert sich auch nicht beim Pedalieren.

Zum Fahren selber bzw. zum Halt auf den Pedalen: Zunächst muss ich sagen, dass ich nahezu immer mit Clickpedalen fahre und nur extrem selten mit Flats unterwegs bin. Im Grunde sind Flats nur montiert, wenn ich ganz langsam neue Fahrtechnik Sachen üben möchte und eigentlich nur draußen auf der Straße vorm Haus. Im Gelände eigentlich immer Clickpedale.
Die Pedale habe ich dennoch bisher in einem "großzügigen" Einsatzgebiet ausprobiert:
- ca. 20 km Forst- bzw. ähnlich befestigte Schotterwege
- ca. 10 km Stadt von A nach B und wieder zurück
- ca. 40 km Trails (von ganz langsam bis relativ zügig, verwinkelt und steinig/wurzelig bis offen und "flowig")
Montiert an einem '96er Zaskar - also Hardtail. Die Schuhe dazu waren Fiveten Freerider VXi.

Beim Fahren haben sich die gleichen Vor- und Nachteile von Flats wie bei anderen für mich ergeben. Wobei ich fast dazu tendieren würde, das diese Pedale beim normalen Pedalieren etwas mehr Halt bieten (ich konnte gefühlt irgendwie besser "ziehen") ggü. anderen mir bekannten Flats. Was mich aber wundert, da ich - insbesondere in langsameren und engen Passagen - gerne noch mehr Halt in der Mitte des Pedals gehabt hätte. Das zeigt sich auch im Bild, das die Pedale in den Sohlen der Schuhe hinterlassen haben.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Auch wenn es keine Pedale sind, die mich zum überzeugten Flatfahrer werden lassen (die gibt es wohl nicht für mich) stellen die Pedale für mich und den angedachten Einsatz (sollen eigentlich an das Rad vom Nachwuchs) einen - bisher - idealen Kauf da.
Preis/Leistung


----------



## hnx (10. März 2015)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Bringt das auch im Laden an der Kasse Prozente?


Wenn der Artikel in deiner Stadler Filiale lieferbar oder bestellbar ist, dann würde ich denen einfach sagen, dass du ansonsten online bestellst und in die Filiale liefern lässt. Bisher haben sie bei mir immer die Onlinepreise auch im Laden vor Ort gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (10. März 2015)

vorwaerts schrieb:


> Ich probiere es mal in kurz:
> 
> Also, es geht um folgende Pedale: http://www.banggood.com/SCUDGOOD-Tr...CNC-Bicycle-Pedal-Road-MTB-Bike-p-943318.html
> 
> ...



Hey, super Feedback!
Magst du ihn auch kurz in den China-Bewertungs-Thread kopieren?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bewertung-von-china-teilen-und-verkaeufern.742598/


----------



## fregger87 (10. März 2015)

vorwaerts schrieb:


> Ich probiere es mal in kurz:
> 
> Also, es geht um folgende Pedale: http://www.banggood.com/SCUDGOOD-Tr...CNC-Bicycle-Pedal-Road-MTB-Bike-p-943318.html
> 
> ...


Danke dir, hört sich ja erstmal sehr positiv an. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf meine 
Grüße Chris


----------



## jammerlappen (11. März 2015)

Ich habe meine zwei Paar mal in die Gewichtsdatenbank eingepflegt:
KLICK


----------



## TheGoOn (11. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand Schutzfolien empfehlen? Bitte über nen Onlineshop. Bin to busy für'n Baumarkt


----------



## xylnx (11. März 2015)

keine ahnung, ob es ein schnäppchen ist, aber kann dies nur empfehlen. gute zuschnitte für alles erdenkliche am bike... http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html


----------



## dragonjackson (11. März 2015)

Allmountain-Style oder so heißen die Folien. Erst letzte Woche bestellt.


----------



## NewK (11. März 2015)

Meinst du nicht "Freeride"?!


----------



## sp00n82 (12. März 2015)

Wer keine zugeschnittenen Aufkleber braucht, kann sich auch für 16€ bei Amazon die Meterware holen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0017SBH10

Ist 0,35mm dick, die Freeride-Version von lackprotect hat 0,36mm.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. März 2015)

Die meine ich:
http://www.allmountainstyle.com/collections/frameguards


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoOn (12. März 2015)

Super! Ich werd mich ma durchklicken. Wird schon was dabei sein auch wenn die Dinger echt teuer sind. Ok paar Euro für'n Schutz auszugeben was um einiges teurer ist, ist zu verkraften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (12. März 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wer keine zugeschnittenen Aufkleber braucht, kann sich auch für 16€ bei Amazon die Meterware holen:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0017SBH10
> 
> Ist 0,35mm dick, die Freeride-Version von lackprotect hat 0,36mm.


"Alles glänzt,... so schön neu..."
Ich suche eine in matt, gerne auch Meterware.
Dieses AM-Logo mag ich nicht am Bike


----------



## morph027 (12. März 2015)

Ich hab mir bei ebay einfach die Schnittreste von den KfZ Schutzfolien geholt....in schwarz matt


----------



## NewK (12. März 2015)

Link bitte!


----------



## morph027 (12. März 2015)

Habe selber gerade gesucht...und leider nix mehr gefunden...ist schon etwas her. Generell ist die Lackschutzfolie für KfZ aber günstiger und mehr als das SuperDuperExtra AllMountain Fahrradgedödel....


----------



## Pitchshifter (12. März 2015)

Wer ein Motorrad oder MX-Geschäft in der Nähe hat, sollte vorbeischauen. Dort geht der hauchdünne Kunststoff meist zu vernünftigeren Preisen über den Tisch. Ist ja ein Wahnsinn was der Hauch von Nichts teilweise kostet ...


----------



## Derivator22 (12. März 2015)

Bei uns in der Umgebung konnte man eine Zeit lang, als mattschwarz modern war und die reichen Proleten  ihre Lambos usw. folieren lassen haben, bei den Tunern und Lackierern schwarze Folienreste bekommen.
Ggf. mal im Freundeskreis umhören wer entweder dort arbeitet oder seinen Lambo folieren lassen mag.
Robert Geiss hat bestimmt noch paar Rollen über 

BTW: Heißluftföhn macht das Folieren einfacher


----------



## TheGoOn (12. März 2015)

Super Idee! Direkt ma rumfragen


----------



## slowbeat (15. März 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> "Alles glänzt,... so schön neu..."
> Ich suche eine in matt, gerne auch Meterware.
> Dieses AM-Logo mag ich nicht am Bike


Klick für klar-matt!
Die liefern sehr flott und die Folie lässt sich prima verkleben.


----------



## NewK (15. März 2015)

Hmhm... stolze Preise 
Aber danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effiziensguru (19. März 2015)

Vielleicht nichts vom Bike, aber vielleicht auch doch:
Galeria Kaufhof 15€ Gutschein bei Ware über 65€:
Zitat:
*So einfach funktioniert's:*
Geben Sie einfach Ihren Online-Aktionscode „927-8FN8-8K93-KY5S“ in das Feld „Aktionscode“ im Warenkorb ein und klicken Sie auf „aktualisieren“. Ihr Gutschein wird dann automatisch abgezogen. 

*Herzliche Grüße
Ihr GALERIA Service-Team*


----------



## slowbeat (23. März 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Hmhm... stolze Preise
> Aber danke.


Stolz finde ich eher die Preise für die vorgestanzten Bögen.
Mit dem 20x160cm Stück kann man mehrere Räder folieren.


----------



## NewK (23. März 2015)

Meinst du z.B. diesen Bogen?
Stimmt, gut einen ganzen Meter kleiner...


----------



## Derivator22 (1. April 2015)

Mexikobiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir einer von euch eine kleine Notpumpe für unterwegs empfehlen?? Also halt was zum einen platten Reifen wieder flott zu machen?
> 
> Danke
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob du noch suchst, aber ich hatte ja diese Pumpe hier in Erwägung gezogen.
Ist heute bei mir angekommen und ich muss sagen: genial!

Korpus, Kolbenstange... alles aus Aluminium! Macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck.
Das geniale ist, dass der Ventilaufsatz drehbar und! schraubbar ist. Man kann also AV-, Blitz- und Prestventile damit befüllen.
Die Pumpe gibt es auch in der 220mm-Variante (sowohl HVM als auch HVL), wobei die eine mehr als 90Psi schafft und durch ihren größeren Korpus mehr Hub hat und somit mehr Luft pumpen kann.
Ich habe direkt mal meinen Schlauch (Reifen ist 26"; 60-559 bzw. 2,4") "entlüftet" und wieder auf 2,5 Bar aufgepumpt.
Sehr angenehm dank des Schlauchs an der Pumpe, welcher es einem ermöglicht, "freier" zu arbeiten.


----------



## 12die4 (2. April 2015)

Ja, Schlauch an einer Minipumpe ist sehr empfehlenswert. Habe ich auch immer gehabt bisher. Allerdings ist "alles aus Alu" nicht unbedingt ein Zeugnis für gute Qualität. Qualität zeichnet sich für mich vorallem durch Langlebigkeit aus. Die Mequix Pumpe kenne ich zwar nicht, aber die Lezyne HV-Drive fällt auch in die Kategorie "alles Alu", war eine ganze Ecke teurer und hat nicht mal 2 Jahre (und ca. 5 Benutzungen) gehalten. Danach hatte ich den Kolben in der Hand, weil irgendein Sprengring und/oder Dichtung verloren oder kaputt gegangen ist. Konnte ich dann wegschmeißen...

Seitdem habe ich diese hier im Einsatz. Bis jetzt hält sie.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/RaceRocket-MT-Minipumpe-p27099/


----------



## vitaminc (2. April 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ar-overlength-bar-31-8/115953_1893052512.html

Ich suche nen Lenker, möglichst leicht & clean, Glossy, mind. 740mm, 5mm Rise, 8-12 Grad

Syntace Vector Carbon wäre ein Traum, aber der liegt bei fast 200 Tacken, dat is mir zuviel.
Ein Salsa Flat Carbon wäre vielleicht auch ganz nett, kann aber auf den Bildern nicht so richtig erkennen ob er auch wirklich glänzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (2. April 2015)

Hm, optimal wäre ja eine Pumpe mit Schlauch, umklappbarem Hebel zum leichteren Pumpen, und dazu möglichst klein und leicht... gibts da sowas als Schnäppchen?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. April 2015)

.


----------



## vitaminc (2. April 2015)

720mm is mir zu kurz
Den Thomson mit 730mm hab ich mir noch überlegt, aber es kann doch irgendwie nicht sein dass es da kaum Alternativen am Markt gibt.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. April 2015)

.


----------



## Jierdan (2. April 2015)

Den hier von onOne gäbs noch: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOKNUCK/on-one-knuckleball-handlebar Ob das finish glossy genug daher kommt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## vitaminc (2. April 2015)

danke, da is aber nix passendes zu finden.
Der OnOne ist mir nicht "clean" genug.

Ich denke es bleibt bei der Auswahl zwischen den von mir genannten.
Syntace (teuer), Thomson (nur 6 Grad und 730mm) oder den Salsa (750mm, 11 Grad, ob aber glossy?).


----------



## dragonjackson (2. April 2015)

Schau doch mal im China Teile Laber Thread rein. Da habe schon einige die 720mm breiten Lenker. (mir inkl.)
Sehr steif und bisher hält er meine 82kg nackt, gut aus (auch mit guter Belastung) - aber natürlich ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Nachaz (2. April 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> danke, da is aber nix passendes zu finden.
> Der OnOne ist mir nicht "clean" genug.
> 
> Ich denke es bleibt bei der Auswahl zwischen den von mir genannten.
> Syntace (teuer), Thomson (nur 6 Grad und 730mm) oder den Salsa (750mm, 11 Grad, ob aber glossy?).



Ich persönlich fahre den Thomson an der CC-Mühle und finde ihn Top. Aber super-glossy ist der jetzt nicht, nur günstig, stabil und steif.


----------



## vitaminc (2. April 2015)

Superglossy muss nicht sein, ich denke aber der Thomson Lenker passt ideal zu meinem Thomson Vorbau 

Wäre halt nicht für CC, sondern für AM/EN, aber ich denke der Thomson würde einiges aushalten. Wenn ich da auf Nummer sicher gehen wollte dann gäbe es wohl eh nur den Syntace.


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich suche nen Lenker, möglichst leicht & clean, Glossy, mind. 740mm, 5mm Rise, 8-12 Grad



Hast Du Dir den Superstar Flatland mal angesehen? Die Decals sollten abgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (3. April 2015)

Da es nächste Woche beim Hofer (in D. heißt er ja Aldi) einen Fahrrad-Montageständer von BIKEMATE gibt (https://www.hofer.at/de/angebote/ab...ilseite/ps/p/bikemate-fahrrad-montagestaender ), kennt den zufälligerweise jemand und weiß, ob er halbwegs brauchbar und stabil ist? Der Preis ist ja sehr günstig, aber kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen, dass man um diesen Preis etwas halbwegs brauchbares bekommt und konnte im Internet auch nichts zu dem Modell finden.


----------



## jts-nemo (3. April 2015)

Ich habe den vom lidl, sieht exakt so aus. Taugt schon, erwarte halt keine tolle Qualität. Bei mir neigt der halte am zum verdrehen, aber bei einen freund der eine Generation später hat ist das gefixt.


----------



## Derivator22 (3. April 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, optimal wäre ja eine Pumpe mit Schlauch, umklappbarem Hebel zum leichteren Pumpen, und dazu möglichst klein und leicht... gibts da sowas als Schnäppchen?



Sowas vielleicht? Bzw. m. Piston Lock System


----------



## vitaminc (3. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir den Superstar Flatland mal angesehen? Die Decals sollten abgehen...



12mm Rise, 339gr, hmm.. das passt dann leider nicht so ganz zu meinen Anforderungen


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich suche nen Lenker, möglichst leicht & clean, Glossy, mind. 740mm, 5mm Rise, 8-12 Grad



möglichst leicht & clean - kaum Decals, in 680 135gr - 780 ??
Glossy - ja
mind. 740mm - ja: 780
5mm Rise - nicht ganz: 8mm, 0° upsweep
8-12 Grad - ja: 9°

... allerdings nicht unter 100€  und für XC  Crankbrothers Cobalt 11

alles geht wohl nicht - es sei denn Syntace


----------



## vitaminc (3. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> möglichst leicht & clean - kaum Decals, in 680 135gr - 780 ??
> Glossy - ja
> mind. 740mm - ja: 780
> 5mm Rise - nicht ganz: 8mm, 0° upsweep
> ...



Danke, ansich ganz ok, wenn da bloss nicht diese Crankbrothers-Abneigung wäre.. ich trau den Sachen von CB einfach nicht über den Weg.
Der Syntace wäre kompromisslos, aber es sind und bleiben halt fast 200 EUR für nen Lenker.

Wenn ich keine näheren Info's und Bilder mehr zum Salsa Salt 1 Carbon Flat finde (http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...alt-1-Carbon-Flat-Lenker-11-carbon-black.html), dann werde ich es vielleicht mal dem Thomson probieren. Der würde sicher gut zum verbauten Thomson-Vorbau passen.

Den China-Lenker stehe ich etwas skeptisch gegenüber.. ich befürchte die halten nicht.


----------



## 12die4 (3. April 2015)

ztmguru schrieb:


> Mal ein ganzes Bike :http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Haibike-Attack-RX-Pro-Carbon-27-5/c-WG000009/a-A015991



Sagt mal, spinn ich oder ist das kein besonders gutes Angebot?
Die 2500€ UVP finde ich total lächerlich. Ist ja nicht ein einziges besonderes Teil dran. Aber selbst 1100€ finde ich nicht übermäßig günstig. Schließlich ist die Tektro Bremse alles andere als doll, es sind nur billige Performance Reifen drauf, sehr viel billige Eigenmarke und nicht mal eine durchgängige XT-Gruppe zu sehen. Sowas war vor 5-6 Jahren für diese Art der Komponenten ein stink normaler Preis. Heute vielleicht etwas unter dem Durchschnitt -> Kumpel hat sich letztens ein Cube Reaction Carbon mit XT-Vollgruppe und auch sonst besserer Ausstattung für glaube 1500€ gekauft.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (3. April 2015)

famagoer schrieb:


> Laufradsatz DT SWISS XRC 1350 26" Achse Vorne 9 mm - Hinten 9x135 mm um 576 Euro:
> 
> http://www.probikeshop.net/paire-de-roues-dt-swiss-xrc-1350-axe-av-9mm-ar-9x135mm/95213.html



Ach shit, das hätt' so ein schönes Wochenende werden können. Jetzt hast Du's versaut.


----------



## famagoer (3. April 2015)

Sorry - soll ich's lieber wieder löschen, bevor ich noch mehr anrichte? : ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (3. April 2015)

Was haben die Felgen innen? 12mm? Für 2,1er Reifen mag der LRS ok sein, aber alles was breiter ist würde ich damit nicht fahren. Sonderlicht leicht ist der LRS auch nicht, für das Geld gibt es leichtere mit breiteren Felgen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (3. April 2015)

Datt stömmt. Aber Carbon und halbwegs leicht plus DT und Garantie zum vernünftigen Preis löst bei immer den Greifreflex aus wie ein Finger in der Hand von nem Baby.


----------



## famagoer (3. April 2015)

Du musst diese Reflexe ablegen! Du musst!



(Außer den Saugreflex, der darf bleiben)


----------



## damonsta (3. April 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Datt stömmt. Aber Carbon und halbwegs leicht plus DT und Garantie zum vernünftigen Preis löst bei immer den Greifreflex aus wie ein Finger in der Hand von nem Baby.



Garantie in Frankreich? Viel Spaß.


----------



## jts-nemo (3. April 2015)

12die4 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, spinn ich oder ist das kein besonders gutes Angebot?
> Die 2500€ UVP finde ich total lächerlich. Ist ja nicht ein einziges besonderes Teil dran. Aber selbst 1100€ finde ich nicht übermäßig günstig. Schließlich ist die Tektro Bremse alles andere als doll, es sind nur billige Performance Reifen drauf, sehr viel billige Eigenmarke und nicht mal eine durchgängige XT-Gruppe zu sehen. Sowas war vor 5-6 Jahren für diese Art der Komponenten ein stink normaler Preis. Heute vielleicht etwas unter dem Durchschnitt -> Kumpel hat sich letztens ein Cube Reaction Carbon mit XT-Vollgruppe und auch sonst besserer Ausstattung für glaube 1500€ gekauft.



Du hast vollkommen Recht, das ist kein gutes Angebot. Obendrauf, dass viele billige Teile drin sind ist zB das Schaltwerk nicht einmal aktuell mit Shadow+, zumindest wenn ich 1 Minute Recherche trauen darf. Da hat sich jemand von der roten durchgestrichenen Zahl täuschen lassen.


----------



## R.C. (3. April 2015)

damonsta schrieb:


> Was haben die Felgen innen? 12mm?



21.5mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (3. April 2015)

Glaube ich nicht wenn sie außen 24mm haben. Sind 17 oder 18mm und Felgen dürfen nur mit 2,1er Reifen gefahren werden.


----------



## damonsta (3. April 2015)

Also Schnäppchen ja, Schnäppchen für das Geld - zweifelhaft.


----------



## R.C. (3. April 2015)

damonsta schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht wenn sie außen 24mm haben.



Ja, Bloedsinn, war beim neuen XRC, das ist ja ein alter (die neuen gibt's ja gar nicht in 26").


----------



## sp00n82 (3. April 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Sowas vielleicht? Bzw. m. Piston Lock System


Vielleicht etwas missverständlich, mit umklappbarem Hebel meinte ich den Griff der Pumpe, den man umklappen kann, damit das Pumpen erleichtert wird. Bei den von dir geposteten BIldern sieht das nicht so aus, bzw. ich finde keine entsprechenden Bilder.

So in etwa, nur halt noch mit Schlauch dazu. Und als Schnäppchen.


----------



## bobons (3. April 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Danke, ansich ganz ok, wenn da bloss nicht diese Crankbrothers-Abneigung wäre.. ich trau den Sachen von CB einfach nicht über den Weg.
> Der Syntace wäre kompromisslos, aber es sind und bleiben halt fast 200 EUR für nen Lenker.
> 
> Wenn ich keine näheren Info's und Bilder mehr zum Salsa Salt 1 Carbon Flat finde (http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...alt-1-Carbon-Flat-Lenker-11-carbon-black.html), dann werde ich es vielleicht mal dem Thomson probieren. Der würde sicher gut zum verbauten Thomson-Vorbau passen.
> ...



-glossy:
http://jedi-sports.de/Lenker/Lenker-MTB/3T-FLAT-740-TEAM-STEALTH::6459.html
Alternativ leichter und für "light Enduro" - was auch immer das ist:
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Lenker/Lenker-MTB/3T-Flat-740-LTD-MTB-Lenker.html

Von CB bin ich auch geheilt, alles zwar schön schick und je nach Geldbeutel auch leicht, aber miese Qualität und Technik.


----------



## Derivator22 (4. April 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas missverständlich, mit umklappbarem Hebel meinte ich den Griff der Pumpe, den man umklappen kann, damit das Pumpen erleichtert wird. Bei den von dir geposteten BIldern sieht das nicht so aus, bzw. ich finde keine entsprechenden Bilder.
> 
> So in etwa, nur halt noch mit Schlauch dazu. Und als Schnäppchen.



http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...page=2;menu=1000,5,71;mid=492;pgc=0;orderby=2

so ähnlich


----------



## vitaminc (4. April 2015)

bobons schrieb:


> -glossy:
> http://jedi-sports.de/Lenker/Lenker-MTB/3T-FLAT-740-TEAM-STEALTH::6459.html
> Alternativ leichter und für "light Enduro" - was auch immer das ist:
> http://www.cycle-basar.de/Lenker/Lenker-MTB/3T-Flat-740-LTD-MTB-Lenker.html
> ...



naja, Glossy ist mir schon wichtig, ansonsten wären die 3T ganz nett.


----------



## Jierdan (4. April 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> naja, Glossy ist mir schon wichtig, ansonsten wären die 3T ganz nett.



Wenn du bei CB bedenken hast (was ich nachvollziehen kann) würde ich nicht zu 3T greifen. Ich denke, du wirst nur bein Syntace glücklich werden.


----------



## vitaminc (4. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wenn du bei CB bedenken hast (was ich nachvollziehen kann) würde ich nicht zu 3T greifen. Ich denke, du wirst nur bein Syntace glücklich werden.



Vermutlich, wobei ich wie gesagt den Salsa Salt 1 Carbon auch interessant finde, nur findet man keinerlei Erfahrungswerte oder weitere Info's darüber.


----------



## Jierdan (4. April 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Syntace wäre kompromisslos, aber es sind und bleiben halt fast 200 EUR für nen Lenker.
> [...]



Kompromisslos wäre der AXLightness, aber billiger ist der auch net ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (4. April 2015)

Was wäre mit dem hier? 

Edit: Du suchst einen Flat, oder? 


http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=...gc=73:253::11156:11159::11078:11079;orderby=2


Riser:
http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=...gc=73:253::11156:11159::11078:11080;orderby=2

Alternativ der neue Next mit 35mm Lenkerklemmung (was zum Henker gibt's da schon wieder für einen neuen “Standard“?)
http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=...gc=73:253::11156:11159::11078:11080;orderby=2


Ich selbst fahre den Easton Haven Carbon in 711mm, ist aber matt. Sehr zufrieden!


----------



## vitaminc (4. April 2015)

AXLightness wird mir auch zu teuer.



famagoer schrieb:


> Was wäre mit dem hier?
> 
> Edit: Du suchst einen Flat, oder?
> 
> ...



ein Flat (5mm Rise) mind. 740mm in Glossy 
35er Lenkerklemmung will ich nicht, weil da würde sonst ein neuer Vorbau fällig.


----------



## bobons (4. April 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> AXLightness wird mir auch zu teuer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank Deiner Suche habe ich mir gestern diesen bestellt: https://www.actionsports.de/de/ritchey-lenker-wcs-carbon-2x-lenker-10509
Ist laut Herst.-Art.Nr. die 9°-Version, ich hoffe es timmt auch. Er ist Dir wahrscheinlich zu schmal, aber glossy! Die aktuellen Modelle sind alle matt, das wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt haben.
Bei AS gibt es mit "OSTERN5" nochmal 5 Euro Rabatt ab 50 Euro (und versandkostenfrei ab 50 €): http://www.actionsports.de/de/volltreffer-15107


----------



## vitaminc (5. April 2015)

bobons schrieb:


> Dank Deiner Suche habe ich mir gestern diesen bestellt: https://www.actionsports.de/de/ritchey-lenker-wcs-carbon-2x-lenker-10509
> Ist laut Herst.-Art.Nr. die 9°-Version, ich hoffe es timmt auch. Er ist Dir wahrscheinlich zu schmal, aber glossy! Die aktuellen Modelle sind alle matt, das wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt haben.
> Bei AS gibt es mit "OSTERN5" nochmal 5 Euro Rabatt ab 50 Euro (und versandkostenfrei ab 50 €): http://www.actionsports.de/de/volltreffer-15107



Ja, ist mir leider zu schmal, ich fahre aktuell die ALU Version in 720mm von Ritchey, den es auch in Wet-Black gibt: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ritchey/WCS-2X-OS-Lenker-p34558/wet-black-720-mm-9--o20796292/

bisschen Breiter und Leichter, weniger Decals, .. das wäre perfekt. Wobei das Gewicht eigentlich zweitrangig ist.


----------



## TheSAM (5. April 2015)

Hallo,

wollte nur schnell nachfragen ob es aktuell irgendwo ein einigermaßen anständig ausgestattetes 29er Marathon / All Mountain Fully für ca 1500€ gibt 

Gruß Sam


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. April 2015)

TheSAM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte nur schnell nachfragen ob es aktuell irgendwo ein einigermaßen anständig ausgestattetes 29er Marathon / All Mountain Fully für ca 1500€ gibt
> 
> Gruß Sam


ich steh zwar nicht auf 29er aber das ist ganz interessant:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/...lack-n-grey-n-green-2015/c-WG001036/a-A018067


----------



## Tom33 (6. April 2015)

was ist mit dem, dass ich im Schnäppchen Thread gepostet hatte? Ok, 1800 - aber dafür auch 2kg leichter und deutlich hochwertiger ausgestattet. Sofern es deine Größe ist


----------



## bobons (6. April 2015)

TheSAM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte nur schnell nachfragen ob es aktuell irgendwo ein einigermaßen anständig ausgestattetes 29er Marathon / All Mountain Fully für ca 1500€ gibt
> 
> Gruß Sam



https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Mar...INBIKE/CANNONDALE-Scalpel-29-4-Groesse-M.html
100 mm entsprechen vielelicht nicht dem neumodischen "AM" mit 120-130 mm, aber es kommt darauf an, was man daraus macht.


----------



## zuberstar (6. April 2015)

Vielleicht ist das hier noch was für dich: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-29-7.0-238480/wg_id-7261


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (6. April 2015)

Gibt es zurzeit einen Actionsgutschein für Chainreaction, Probikeshop oder mountainbikes.net ?


----------



## P4LL3R (7. April 2015)

Ich hab mir heute den Montageständer von Hofer (Aldi in Österreich) um 30€ geholt. Zuhause wurde er gleich aufgebaut und kurz getestet. Meine Räder hält er problemlos (sollte auch kein Problem sein, er hält angeblich bis zu 30kg, mein schwerstes Bike hat 12kg). Ich habe leider keinen anderen Montageständer um ihn vergleichen zu können, für das Geld kann man meiner Meinung nach aber nichts falsch machen. Da der Montageständer um die 10-15kg hat, hält er die Räder auch stabil. Er besteht zum großteil aus Alu, daher denke ich, dass er eine Zeit lang halten wird.


----------



## bobons (7. April 2015)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Gibt es zurzeit einen Actionsgutschein für Chainreaction, Probikeshop oder mountainbikes.net ?





bobons schrieb:


> Bei AS gibt es mit "OSTERN5" nochmal 5 Euro Rabatt ab 50 Euro (und versandkostenfrei ab 50 €): http://www.actionsports.de/de/volltreffer-15107



EDIT: Ups, hatte bei "Actionsgutschein" an Actionsports gedacht.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. April 2015)

Sagt mal, taugt der Kompressor vom Aldi, ab 16en gibts den glaube ich, etwas? Für tubeless montage und so?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hnx (12. April 2015)

Ohne Kessel ist der nur ne automatische Luftpumpe.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. April 2015)

@*dragonjackson*:
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es entweder auch mit einer guten Standpumpe zum Aufpumpen geht oder die Kombination Reifen und Felge einfach nicht so richtig zusammen passt.
Daher halte ich einen Kompressor für verzichtbar, versuche lieber erstmal 1-2 Tage mit Schlauch zu fahren und dann beim Rausnehmen des Schlauches eine Reifenflanke in der Felge zu belassen. Das hat bei mir bisher immer sehr gut geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (13. April 2015)

So mache ich es ja auch. Hab eine SKS hier, die wirklich gut ist. Aber manchmal will der Schlauch nicht auf das Felgenhorn - dann hilft nur mit Schlauch 1-2 Tage aufgepumpt liegen lassen (oder fahren). 
Du weisst aber wie es ist... wenn das Ding taugen würde, wäre es evtl. eine Erleichterung. An der Größe wäre eig auch schön, dass er halbwegs mobil ist (in meinem Auto an die 230V Steckdose). Aber bleibe dann doch old-school


----------



## Bench (13. April 2015)

Jep, oder bau dir nen Luftakku.

Wie gesagt, ein Kompressor ohne Kessel ist kein Kompressor und damit komplett sinnlos.
Kompressoren mit 25l Kessel gibts manchmal ohne Zubehör für 69€, ich hab auch einen in der Garage stehen. Glaube das war bei Bauhaus.
Da ist dann eben kein Schlauch, Pistole oder sonstwas dabei, nur der reine Kompressor. Ich hatte das noch vom alten, aber evtl. ist es dann günstiger, einen für 89€ mit Zubehör zu kaufen.


----------



## Tom33 (13. April 2015)

Kompressor hatte ich mir auch mal überlegt, aber 1. habe ich keinen Platz und zweitens bringen es die Preiswerten auch nicht wirklich. Mit einer Gaspatrone (schraubbar) ploppt der Reifen wunderbar ins Felgenhorn. Habe bei ebay 20 Patronen für ~13€ gekauft (die mit mehr Inhalt) und so kostet mich ein Rad 65 Cent. Bei 2 mal wechseln im Jahr sinds 2,60€ - da kann ich bis ans Lebensende wechseln bevor die Kosten die eines Kompressors erreichen würden.


----------



## Teuflor (21. April 2015)

Cola Flasche, 2 Ventile, Schlauch. Fertig ist der Tubeless Kompressor...


----------



## Pintie (21. April 2015)

sowas als DIY halt...
http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-mobile-tubelesspumpe-von-airshot/

aber vorsicht mit den PET Flaschen... wenns die zerreißt ist das echt laut.....


----------



## morph027 (21. April 2015)

Deswegen was nehmen, was sonst Sprudel enthält, die halten von Haus aus mehr Druck...


----------



## Haukejunior (21. April 2015)

Hat jemand ne DIY Anleitung für so einen Luft Akku?


----------



## Ghoste (21. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tubeless-montage-luftakku-bauanleitung.718679/


----------



## Pintie (21. April 2015)

hier im forum hat auch mal jemand einen alten Feuerlöscher umgebaut. finde es gerade nicht. war aber nicht dumm


----------



## famagoer (22. April 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> organ. XT/ SRAM/ Hope Bremsbeläge inkl. Stahlfeder von Clarks.
> Das Paar zu je 3,99€



Wie kann man denn bei den Clarks Bremsbelägen unterschiedliche Hersteller (Hope, Avid, ...) wählen?
Und nebenbei: Taugen die Beläge was oder ruiniert man sich damit Bremsscheibe und Rückgrat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (22. April 2015)

famagoer schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn bei den Clarks Bremsbelägen unterschiedliche Hersteller (Hope, Avid, ...) wählen?
> Und nebenbei: Taugen die Beläge was oder ruiniert man sich damit Bremsscheibe und Rückgrat?



Hier für Elixir und hier die Komplettauswahl, bei der man links Suchfilter setzen kann: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/scheibenbremsen-zubehoer/scheibenbremsbelaege.html
Ansonsten kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen  Ich brauchte lediglich welche für die Elixir 3 und war begeistert, dass da noch Federn dabei waren.
Hatte damals welche in den Korb gelegt, damit sich die Versandkosten senken (unter 25€ sind es 7,xx€!) und war zufrieden damit.
Ich hatte sie bereits verbaut gehabt und kann Dir leider nur vom Einsatzgebiet "Waldautobahn" und S1 bis max. 1/2 S2 berichten.
Die originalen organ. Avid Beläge, die organ. Alligator-Beläge und die organ. Clarks-Beläge geben sich mMn nichts.
Ich wiege ohne Rad 100kg, habe vorne 203 und hinten 180 und mir reicht es aus.
Höherwertige Beläge bin ich leider noch nie gefahren, da ich bisher stets zufrieden war.
Nochmals: ich fahre weder Downhill noch sonstwas.


----------



## Teuflor (23. April 2015)

Ich versteh die Auswahl auch nicht.. würd gern für die Guide RSC welche kaufen zum verheizen


----------



## slowbeat (23. April 2015)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Auswahl auch nicht.. würd gern für die Guide RSC welche kaufen zum verheizen


Kauf welche für die Code, die passen in den Guidesattel rein. Ich find metallische besser.


----------



## 12die4 (28. April 2015)

Gibt es irgendwo einen Syntace F109 zu einem Angebotspreis? Ich finde immer nur für ~105€. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt für einen Vorbau zu viel.
Nur bei meinem Ritchey WCS C260 bröckeln die kleinen Schrauben langsam weg. Brauche daher Ersatz, bevor es auf den AlpX geht. Was stabileres und gleichzeitig leichtes als den F109 gibt es ja imo nicht, oder?


----------



## R.C. (28. April 2015)

12die4 schrieb:


> Was stabileres und gleichzeitig leichtes als den F109 gibt es ja imo nicht, oder?



Um welche Laenge geht denn?


----------



## 12die4 (28. April 2015)

Der Ritchey hat 80mm. Das gibt es beim F109 ja scheinbar nicht. Also dann am ehesten den 75er.


----------



## xylnx (28. April 2015)

der ist auch immer wieder im gespräch... gibt es oft gelabbelt als kalloy uno oder procraft prc... und ist deutlich günstiger... http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...1-8mm-7o-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13cm-tune-extralite


----------



## bikeseppl (28. April 2015)

Hallo 12die4, schau mal hier

Servus Reiner


----------



## Duc851 (29. April 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.co.uk/uk/max...me-exception-series-26x2-00-62a-flexible.html
> Anhang anzeigen 381975



Der Reifen muss steinalt sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (29. April 2015)

@bikeseppl: Ich hab halt leider keinen 90er im Tausch anzubieten... 

@xylnx: Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Den Procraft PRC hatte ich auch in der Auswahl. Der Procraft wird aber ab Werk mit Titan-Schrauben ausgestattet und ist trotzdem nicht leichter. Das passt irgendwie nicht ganz zusammen...


----------



## famagoer (29. April 2015)

Ich werde eventuell testweise mal diesen günstigen bestellen in 60mm und berichten! Rote Titanschrauben würden ganz gut an's Bike passen 





Edit: Ist bestellt, habe den 60er selektieren lassen, unter 4 Stück ist der leichteste 89 Gramm (statt der angegebenen 84), macht also mit Ti-Schrauben ca. 79. 


Kennt jemand eine gute Quelle für Ti-Schrauben, die net allzu teuer sind? Bräuchte 6x M5x15 in schwarz (rot schaut vermutlich lackiert eher bescheiden aus) und bei Bedarf auch 12 Stk. Torx-Disc-Schrauben.


----------



## Peeeet (30. April 2015)

Schau mal bei Tuning Pedals vorbei...da habe ich meine her, ob jetzt billig oder nicht, kein Plan!


----------



## xylnx (1. Mai 2015)

famagoer schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Quelle für Ti-Schrauben, die net allzu teuer sind? Bräuchte 6x M5x15 in schwarz (rot schaut vermutlich lackiert eher bescheiden aus) und bei Bedarf auch 12 Stk. Torx-Disc-Schrauben.



hier wirst du sicher bestens fündig... http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/


----------



## wesone (1. Mai 2015)

kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich bei dem folgenden Angebot um ein Komplettset handelt ( also Schalthebel für Link und rechts).

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/GLSRX0GS/sram-x0-grip-shift-gear-lever-with-lock-on-grip

ist mir nach der Beschreibung nicht klar.


----------



## piilu (1. Mai 2015)

Einer für den Umwerfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## wesone (1. Mai 2015)

Dachte ich mir fast schon.


----------



## Easy (3. Mai 2015)

Bei bikecompontents gibt es den Liteville 301 Mk 10 Rahmen für einen Schnäppchen-Preis, allerdings nur noch in Größe Xs. Der link wurde schon gepostet. 

Bei Körpergröße 167 müsste ich eher Größe S nehmen oder? Sufu hat leider nichts ergeben. 

Stimmt das das Größe Xs für ein 24" Hinterrad ist? 

Danke​


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Mai 2015)

"s" - alles andere würde mich wundern


----------



## FrozenSmoke (3. Mai 2015)

Ich möchte hier an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass selbst wenn ihr etwas bei 4thebike.de billiger bekommen könntet, ich dort nicht mehr bestellen würde.
Das ist bislang der unfähigste Shop der mir jeweils untergekommen ist..


----------



## Alpine Maschine (3. Mai 2015)

400 Euro für den EC70-LRS bei RCZ. Gutes Angebot? Super-Duper-Leichtbau isser ja nicht...

edit: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (3. Mai 2015)

Merci, hat sich eh erledigt ...


----------



## Derivator22 (3. Mai 2015)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass selbst wenn ihr etwas bei 4thebike.de billiger bekommen könntet, ich dort nicht mehr bestellen würde.
> Das ist bislang der unfähigste Shop der mir jeweils untergekommen ist..



Das kann ich so absolut nicht bestätigen. Habe viele Kleinteile, einen LRS und Teile für das RR bestellt. Alles tadellos vonstatten gegangen!


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. Mai 2015)

Ich habe bei 4thebike.de auch schon ordentlich Geld gelassen. Alles lief super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## revDave (8. Mai 2015)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Ich habe bei 4thebike.de auch schon ordentlich Geld gelassen. Alles lief super.


Ich auch und was den Shop anging, nichts zu beanstanden. Einziger Wermutstropfen der Exklusivversand von DPD. Mit dem Unternehmen hatte ich schon oft meine Probleme und auch bei der Bestellung. Paket total zerstört, Inhalt zum Glück unbeschadet, Lieferung und Kommunikation ausbaufähig.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (8. Mai 2015)

Hm naja vllt hatte ich dann wohl einfach Pech. Hab immernoch nicht dass was ich bestellt habe bekommen...
Warte jetzt seit Anfang April darauf.


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Mai 2015)

revDave schrieb:


> Ich auch und was den Shop anging, nichts zu beanstanden. Einziger Wermutstropfen der Exklusivversand von DPD. Mit dem Unternehmen hatte ich schon oft meine Probleme und auch bei der Bestellung. Paket total zerstört, Inhalt zum Glück unbeschadet, Lieferung und Kommunikation ausbaufähig.



Glaub mir... Wenn du mit allen Versendern nur oft genug zu tun hast, dann weißt du: Bei allen passiert eine Menge Scheiße.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Mai 2015)

Wie wahr. Gerade ein Päckechen bekommen, bei dem der Inhalt superordentlich in Luftpolsterfolie eingepackt war. Ist beim Transport trotzdem zermoscht worden.


----------



## revDave (8. Mai 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Glaub mir... Wenn du mit allen Versendern nur oft genug zu tun hast, dann weißt du: Bei allen passiert eine Menge Scheiße.


Ich habe in den vergangenen Jahren tatsächlich einige Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichsten Versandunternehmen gesammelt. Manche haben mir sogar einen Job als Paketzulieferer angedichtet, weil ich so viel geschickt habe.
Dass auch ab und an mal etwas schief läuft, geht meiner Meinung nach klar. Aber mit DPD habe ich verhältnismäßig oft Probleme. Dazu kommt noch, dass man bei DHL wenigstens an Packstationen liefern kann. Da sind die anderen Unternehmen wesentlich unflexibler,...

Aber genug zu DPD. Vllt. hatte ich auch nur unverhältnismäßig oft Pech mit denen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Mai 2015)

revDave schrieb:


> Ich habe in den vergangenen Jahren tatsächlich einige Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichsten Versandunternehmen gesammelt. Manche haben mir sogar einen Job als Paketzulieferer angedichtet, weil ich so viel geschickt habe.
> Dass auch ab und an mal etwas schief läuft, geht meiner Meinung nach klar. Aber mit DPD habe ich verhältnismäßig oft Probleme. Dazu kommt noch, dass man bei DHL wenigstens an Packstationen liefern kann. Da sind die anderen Unternehmen wesentlich unflexibler,...
> 
> Aber genug zu DPD. Vllt. hatte ich auch nur unverhältnismäßig oft Pech mit denen.



Ich hatte das Gleiche mit DHL... Überdurchschnittlich viele blöde Aktionen von denen. Ich denke die meisten können davon ein Lied singen.. Aber naja - you get what you pay for.


----------



## veraono (8. Mai 2015)

revDave schrieb:


> mit DPD habe ich verhältnismäßig oft Probleme


Kann ich nur bestätigen, was ich mit denen schon Ärger hatte, aber ist vermutlich stark Zusteller/regional abhängig.
Im Gegensatz zu diverser Konkurrenz finde ich aber DHL mit ein paar kleinen Schwächen immer noch mit eines der professionellsten , schnellsten und zuverlässigsten Versandunternehmen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (16. Mai 2015)

bobons schrieb:


> 30% auf Thomson und Chromag Vorbauten und Sattelstützen: http://go.mail-coach.com/t/ViewEmai...EF23F30FEDED/67B85B110B39D9B0F990754F028F0E8F
> Weiter unten.



Hi Bobons,

das Thomson-Zeug kriegt man teilweise günstiger, die Chromag-Preise sind auch nicht überragend.

Ich beobachte den RCZ-Shop schon ne ganze Weile (und kaufe da auch, weil die Preise Hammer sind). Wenn die aber so Prozentaktionen haben, dann werden die Preise vor der Aktion genau um die Prozente rauf gesetzt. So geschehen bei der X.0-Bremse. Gekauft für 65, 2 Tage kam der Newsletter mit 10% extra auf diese Bremse. Kostenpunkt: 72 Euro.


ps: Hat hier jemand ne günstige Quelle für Acros-Steuersätze und Avid HSX-Bremsscheiben IS 180 Durchmesser?


----------



## bobons (16. Mai 2015)

Das ist absolut richtig AM, da mus man von Artikel zu Artikel schauen. Meine Turbine-Sattelstütze hat vor 2 Monaten 22 Euro gekostet, jetzt 28 Euro mit Rabatt.
Grundsätzlich haben die Aktionen den Vorteil, dass alle Produkte billiger werden, einzelne Modelle bekommt man dann vielleicht woanders günstiger, aber gerade bei Vorbauten und Sattelstützen mit x Durchmessern und Längen.
Die RCZ Rennrad-LRS (SL) gab es neulich für 170 Euro, 1 Woche später mit Rabatt 220 Euro. 

Acros würde ich bei https://www.bike-components.de/ suchen, manchmal sind Schnäppchen dabei, aber grundsätzlich selten. 
Avid HSX 160 mm gibt es hier günstig: http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/2519286...51928688928&lgeo=1&vectorid=229487&rmvSB=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (16. Mai 2015)

Hast du den Rennrad LRS gekauft? Taugt der was?


----------



## bobons (16. Mai 2015)

Nein, die Felgen (18 mm) sind mir persönlich zu schmal. Beim Carbon-LRS für 400 Euro könnte ich noch schwach werden, aber schwere (1590 g), nur 20 mm breite Felgen mit 46 mm Höhe brauchen schon ein spezielles Einsatzgebiet - Triathlon, und das ist nichts für mich. Ich kann Aerycs sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (16. Mai 2015)

@bobons ich will 180er-Scheiben, leider auch beim eBay-Anbieter 65 Euro/Stück


----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2015)

bobons schrieb:


> Nein, die Felgen (18 mm) sind mir persönlich zu schmal. Beim Carbon-LRS für 400 Euro könnte ich noch schwach werden, aber schwere (1590 g), nur 20 mm breite Felgen mit 46 mm Höhe brauchen schon ein spezielles Einsatzgebiet - Triathlon, und das ist nichts für mich. Ich kann Aerycs sehr empfehlen.



Ich greife das Thema mal auf. 

Habe nach längerer Abstinenz den Spaß am Rennrad wiedergefunden und schaue gerade nach neuen Laufrädern.

Die Marke kenne ich zwar nicht, aber diese LRS finde ich von den Eckdaten nicht schlecht:

1370g , tubeless kompatibel, ...

Sind die 17mm MW upToDate wenn man auch 25er oder 28er Conti GrandPrix 4000 SII (fallen recht voluminös aus) fahren will?

Vielleicht noch andere Alternativen?


----------



## bobons (17. Mai 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich greife das Thema mal auf.
> 
> Habe nach längerer Abstinenz den Spaß am Rennrad wiedergefunden und schaue gerade nach neuen Laufrädern.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir die hier gekauft: http://www.aerycs-shop.de/Carbon-La...-tubeless--Messerspeichen--Straight-Pull.html

Wiegen real 595+735 g ohne Aufkleber, der Kontakt war klasse und der Aufbau macht vom Rundlauf und Speichenspannung her einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Felge ist eine echte TL-Felge mit hochstehendem Felgenbett, um das Hereinrutschen des Reifens beim "Rülpsen" zu verhindern, aber das spielt wohl nur bei CX mit geringen Drücken eine Rolle.

Ich bin den LRS bisher noch nicht gefahren, ich denke ich werde ihn gleich tubeless einrichten, wenn das mit meinen alten GP 4000s überhaupt klappt.

Es gibt auch 19 mm-Felgen und inzwischen viele Konkurrenzprodukte, bei deren Preisen ich am Verstand der Designer zweifle. American Classics Road Argent zum Beispiel ist sicher auch gut, aber 900 Euro für einen Alu-LRS sind arg daneben für einen Satz von der Stange.


----------



## Wies (17. Mai 2015)

Kamelle schrieb:


> http://www.limango.de/shop/overview...aign=2217&utm_term=&utm_content=2217_20150516



?¿


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magazin-Z (17. Mai 2015)

Moin an alle!
Trotz des großen Poststreik's kam sie gestern. Meine neue Marzocchi 350 NCR Titanium. Über Amazon direkt bei Marzocchi geschossen, für 680€ anstatt 1199€. Jungs das Teil ist optisch schon richtig geil.


----------



## NewK (18. Mai 2015)

rosso80 schrieb:


> Nur heute bei Rose Dremomentschlüssel für 30€
> http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-2-24-nm-drehmomentschluessel/aid:688277


Muss so ein Ding nicht immer wieder nachjustiert werdern? Wie läuft das ab und wie oft?


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Mai 2015)

Wenn du damit Atombomben baust, schon. Ansonsten ist es für den Heimgebrach ok. Bei 12.000,- € Carbon "ich spare am Material wo es geht" Rädern würde ich stark überlegen... Aber bei 12.000,- ... kaufe ich kein 30,- Drehmomentschlüssel... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teuflor (18. Mai 2015)

Der Drehmo schaut aus wie der von Mighty, wohl nur umgelabelt auf Rose..


----------



## NewK (18. Mai 2015)

Nee, nix Carbon.

Jap, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, hat aber zwei, drei Bits und den 8 cm langen Innensechskant extra.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. Mai 2015)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Der Drehmo schaut aus wie der von Mighty, wohl nur umgelabelt auf Rose..


So sieht's aus, der ist unter verschiedenen Labels zu bekommen.

Am besten find ich dieses fixe 5Nm-Ding, in das man Bits einsetzen kann. Damit deckt man viel ab.

Schrauben, die fester angezogen werden müssen (HTII 5er Inbus z.B.) kriegt man auch per Hand hin, wenig mehr Nm, zeiht man hatl wenig mehr nach. Weniger Nm dreht man halt zu und hört auf, bevor das 5-Nm-Ding knackt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. Mai 2015)

Kann jemand helfen: wo bekomme ich nen Hope V4-Bremsattel günstig?


----------



## frogmatic (20. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Kann jemand helfen: wo bekomme ich nen Hope V4-Bremsattel günstig?



Experten empfehlen den Suche-ein-Schnäppchen Fred...


----------



## boblike (27. Mai 2015)

Dutchmountains schrieb:


> American classic wide Lightening 530 euro
> http://www.stockovelo.fr/vtt-vtc/ro...-wide-lightening-27-5-disc-tubeless-2015.html



hat jemand versucht den zu kaufen?
entweder mache ich was falsch oder die liefern nicht nach D.


----------



## Staanemer (27. Mai 2015)

boblike schrieb:


> hat jemand versucht den zu kaufen?
> entweder mache ich was falsch oder die liefern nicht nach D.



 Es lässt sich nur Frankreich anwählen. Schade, der 27,5er für 500 € ist ne Wucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (27. Mai 2015)

Gibt es nicht die Dienstleister an die man liefern lassen kann und die schicken es weiter. Kenne es für USA. Evtl auch für Frankreich eine Option. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jessca (27. Mai 2015)

Hat wer nen guten Preis für das Edge 1000? Aktuell hänge ich bei 389 € fest. Danke.


----------



## Noeoeoe (27. Mai 2015)

https://www.deltabikeshop.de/sites/...UZuKHejiHz_b-x1b0hOlci6mTt9Hhh3yrQaAsqi8P8HAQ


----------



## Jessca (27. Mai 2015)

Immerhin, Danke.


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Mai 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Voll-Carbon-...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item2c89e94117

Was ist von dem Hongkong-Lenker hier zu halten? Sicherheitstechnisch?


----------



## boblike (28. Mai 2015)

boblike schrieb:


> hat jemand versucht den zu kaufen?
> entweder mache ich was falsch oder die liefern nicht nach D.


habe denen geschrieben:
für 35€ und mit paypal zahlung schicken die auch nach D


----------



## dragonjackson (28. Mai 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Voll-Carbon-...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item2c89e94117
> 
> Was ist von dem Hongkong-Lenker hier zu halten? Sicherheitstechnisch?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-teile-laber-thread.747673/page-4#post-12959138


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Mai 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-teile-laber-thread.747673/page-4#post-12959138



Danke, ich frag dort mal nach....


----------



## Betzel (29. Mai 2015)

Jemand schon die 32mm Variante von das Easton Haven 35 Vorbau irgendwo (innerhalb EU) auf lager gesehen?

Gefunden!  Ubyk.co.uk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## NewK (7. Juni 2015)

Ah, danke für den Tip mit der Nummer!


----------



## slowbeat (7. Juni 2015)

Kesan schrieb:


> Preis wurde geändert auf über 82€, der Post kann gelöscht werden.
> 
> SKS Airmenius Standpumpe für 17,95€ + 4,30€ Versand , bzw. ab 20€ Versandfrei. Einfach vom gleichen Anbieter eine Kleinigkeit reinlegen wie z.b. Klingel.
> Aber der Preis sieht nach einen Fehler aus, sonst ab ca. 60€ im Netz. Bin gespannt ob ich diese für den Preis bekomme.
> ...


In der Bestellbestätigung war noch die SKS , in der Onlineverfolgung ist plötzlich eine Contec Air Support Sport drin. Hab das erstmal bemängelt und um Berichtigung gebeten.
Mal schaun, was da morgen zurück kommt.


----------



## bobons (8. Juni 2015)

EAN und Art.Nr. gehören immer noch zur Airmenius, einfach abwarten was kommt.


----------



## Kesan (8. Juni 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> In der Bestellbestätigung war noch die SKS , in der Onlineverfolgung ist plötzlich eine Contec Air Support Sport drin. Hab das erstmal bemängelt und um Berichtigung gebeten.
> Mal schaun, was da morgen zurück kommt.



Bei mir das gleiche , habe heute mal mit Hitmeister telefoniert. Da wurde mir was von einen Datenbankfehler gesagt wo noch andere Artikel wohl betroffen waren. Habe direkt die Bestellung wieder storniert , keine Lust darauf das was anderes ankommt wo mit ich mich rumärgern muss.


----------



## -Soulride- (9. Juni 2015)

- gelöscht -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (9. Juni 2015)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Servus, ich suche (...)
> Schonmal Danke für alle Tipps!


Thema verfehlt, setzen, sechs 
Hier bist du richtig!


Bitte


----------



## veraono (9. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> setzen, sechs








-kopfschüttel-


----------



## fone (11. Juni 2015)

boblike schrieb:


> habe denen geschrieben:
> für 35€ und mit paypal zahlung schicken die auch nach D


die sind ja wieder geil, antworten auf französisch... war ja klar.

versand + versicherung und bezahlen mit paypal verstehe ich zwar auch auf französisch, aber das hätten sie doch auch auf englisch hin bekommen


----------



## Derivator22 (11. Juni 2015)

Das sind Franzosen, was hast du erwartet?
Die können, wollen aber nicht nicht französisch sprechen


----------



## fone (11. Juni 2015)

Ich bin halt naiv  Internet und so...
Wie langweilig wenn man nur auf französischen Seiten surfen kann/will.


----------



## Derivator22 (11. Juni 2015)

Ich meinte natürlich Englisch


----------



## NewK (11. Juni 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Gibt´s momentan ´ne günstige Kind Shock Dropzone (ohne Remote) mit 30,9 und möglichst viel Travel oder in Kombi mit %en bei ´nem Shop günstiger als 150 EUR?
> 
> Edit: RCZ Shop für 136 EUR.


Hat vielleicht noch jemand diese Sattelstütze bestellt? Habe leider nicht die abgebildete sondern eine mit grauem Schaft erhalten und bezweifle, dass RCZ überhaupt eine in komplett schwarz vorliegen hat.


----------



## fone (11. Juni 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich Englisch


"nicht nicht französisch" passt doch.


----------



## jts-nemo (11. Juni 2015)

zwergy schrieb:


> Magura MT5, komplettes Set nur 129,95 EUR
> http://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt5-next
> 
> Hab angefragt, weil mir der Preis so suspekt vorkam.
> ...



Ist der Shop vertrauenswürdig? Erfahrungen?


----------



## aibeekey (11. Juni 2015)

Man kanns ja eh nicht in den Warenkorb packen. Also mal sehen, ob der Preis immernoch so aussieht, wenn sie lieferbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (11. Juni 2015)

sind ja eh keine scheiben und adapter dabei. wenn man das alles kauft ist der preis nicht wirklich toll


----------



## jts-nemo (11. Juni 2015)

Meinst du? Kannst du mir eine andere Seite zeigen, wo es ein vergleichbares Angebot gibt? Ich dachte schon, dass das eher günstig ist. Adapter und Scheiben habe ich zu Hauf.


----------



## haekel72 (11. Juni 2015)

juneoen schrieb:


> sind ja eh keine scheiben und adapter dabei. wenn man das alles kauft ist der preis nicht wirklich toll


Dachte ich auch, war aber Alles dabei bei der MT7!


----------



## Bench (11. Juni 2015)

Also 130€ für einen Satz MT5 ist doch Top! Vergleicht das mal mit einem Satz Zee, wo auch keine Scheiben und Adapter dabei sind.


----------



## haekel72 (11. Juni 2015)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ist der Shop vertrauenswürdig? Erfahrungen?


Super geklappt bei mir!


----------



## zwergy (11. Juni 2015)

In anderen Shops zahlt man für die einzelne MT5 (nicht Set) schon 120 EUR. Ich denke das Angebot ist top, selbst wenn keine Scheiben dabei sind.


----------



## haekel72 (11. Juni 2015)

Wie schon erwähnt, ich habe am Freitag eine MT7 dort bestellt für 319€ und Montags kam ein komplettes Set, incl. Scheiben, Adapter und Schrauben! Top Preis und einwandfreie Ware, Sofortüberweisung war auch kein Problem! Jederzeit wieder und der Shop ist gespeichert! Selbst am Telefon waren die sehr Nett (in Englisch oder Niederländisch^^)


----------



## zwergy (11. Juni 2015)

Die haben umgehend auf meine Mail geantwortet, das schaffen nicht einmal unsere heimischen Shops.


haekel72 schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, ich habe am Freitag eine MT7 dort bestellt für 319€ und Montags kam ein komplettes Set, incl. Scheiben, Adapter und Schrauben! Top Preis und einwandfreie Ware, Sofortüberweisung war auch kein Problem! Jederzeit wieder und der Shop ist gespeichert! Selbst am Telefon waren die sehr Nett (in Englisch oder Niederländisch^^)


Was für Scheiben waren dabei?


----------



## haekel72 (11. Juni 2015)

zwergy schrieb:


> Die haben umgehend auf meine Mail geantwortet, das schaffen nicht einmal unsere heimischen Shops.
> 
> Was für Scheiben waren dabei?


2x 180mm, wusste ich ja nicht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (11. Juni 2015)

Magazin-Z schrieb:


> Moin an alle!
> Trotz des großen Poststreik's kam sie gestern. Meine neue Marzocchi 350 NCR Titanium. Über Amazon direkt bei Marzocchi geschossen, für 680€ anstatt 1199€. Jungs das Teil ist optisch schon richtig geil.



Super Angebot!
Ich hab mich auch grad auf die Suche gemacht, leider nix gefunden!
Wie fährt sie sich denn? Hast du einen Vergleich zu aktuellen Gabeln?


----------



## zwergy (11. Juni 2015)

Ich habe noch einmal angefragt. Selbst wenn man die Adapter + Storm SL Scheiben nimmt, kommt man noch günstiger. Schein das OEM Paket zu sein.

Dear ****,
Thank you for your email. *The discs and adapters are not included*. The Magura MT5 NEXT breaks are compatible with Magura Storm and Storm SL discs. At the front 203/8, 180/7, 160/6 and at the rear 203/8, 180/7, 160/6, 140/5.

With kind regards,
Agnes


----------



## Puls220 (11. Juni 2015)

Für mich liest sich das als "Set bestehend aus 1xHebel + 1xSattel mit Leitung 2000mm" nicht vo+hi...


----------



## toastet (11. Juni 2015)

schon sehr merkwürdig wenn man erraten muss was nun geliefert wird


----------



## BAM3000 (11. Juni 2015)

Bin gerade in Holland und hab vor ein paar Tagen in einem Geschäft von denen was gekauft. Werde den Shop von daher auch mit der MT5 testen.


----------



## Wies (13. Juni 2015)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Für 10€ mehr gibt es aber das aktuelle Modell mit ungekürzten Leitungen (1000/1700mm statt 700/1400mm von der bei CNC).
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...benbremse-BR-M675-mit-G01S-Resinbelag-p35768/



Worin liegen denn die Unterschiede zur br-m666?

Tante Edit sagt: Onkel Google meint ice tech Beläge bei den 675


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (13. Juni 2015)

Technisch soweit ich weiß keiner.
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist: Die Aufschrift auf Geber und Nehmer schaut ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## Schnipp (13. Juni 2015)

Kann ich aus dem Kopf nicht sagen, aber bei 89€ zu 99€ würde ich einfach die Bremse mit ungekürzten Leitungen kaufen.

Das CNC Angebot macht bei mir den Eindruck, dass die Bremse ein Rückläufer ist oder von einem Neurad abgebaut wurde.
Normale Bremsleitungslänge bei Shimano ist jedenfalls 1000/1700mm.

Edit: Außerdem gibt es beim regulären Angebot der M675 noch Oliven und Insert-Pins zum Leitungskürzen dazu, ist bei CNC auch unbekannt ob die dabei sind.


----------



## haekel72 (13. Juni 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> schon sehr merkwürdig wenn man erraten muss was nun geliefert wird


Gibt ja Telefon^^


----------



## R.C. (13. Juni 2015)

Hi5Bikes (die aus Finnland, mit der Formula 35) sindauf jeden Fall schnell: um 12:35 bestellt, um 14:22 bereits die Tracking-ID mit Link bekommen


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juni 2015)

Wies schrieb:


> Worin liegen denn die Unterschiede zur br-m666?
> 
> Tante Edit sagt: Onkel Google meint ice tech Beläge bei den 675


Hm. Die 675 hat I-Spec B. Die 666 wahrscheinlich entweder gar keins oder I-Spec A. Steht nichts in der Artikelbeschreibung.


----------



## toastet (13. Juni 2015)

675 ist gleich 666, gab nur ne neue nummer wegen neuem modelljahrgang, minimale kosmetische retouschen, aber technik ist gleich. übergang war 2012 zu 2013

hatte vorgestern aber eben erst nen satz 675-b bei hibike geordert für 43,90 und 43,93. die 43,90 kommt nur oem verpackt im folie statt karton.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...emskit-G01S-Resin-Belag-ohne-Scheibe-und.html


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm. Die 675 hat I-Spec B. Die 666 wahrscheinlich entweder gar keins oder I-Spec A. Steht nichts in der Artikelbeschreibung.


I-Spec A bei 666 und B bei 675! So wars bei mir zumindest...


----------



## Hendrik1988 (16. Juni 2015)

Hat noch noch jemand Maguras bei Mantel.com bestellt und schon erhalten? Ist das nun ein Satz oder nicht? Bei den MT7 Raceline wäre es ja dann auch ein Set, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die so günstig verkauft werden.


----------



## theduke1mtb (16. Juni 2015)

Die Preise verstehen sich doch wohl für ein Set, entweder vorne oder hinten?
Wobei bei Magura die Leitung immer 2000mm lang ist.....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## shurikn (17. Juni 2015)

Das Volk fordert Infos zu den Maguras! Wer von den Bestellern hat was genau bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwergy (17. Juni 2015)

shurikn schrieb:


> Das Volk fordert Infos zu den Maguras! Wer von den Bestellern hat was genau bekommen?


Heute war die MT5 kurz bestellbar und das habe ich gemacht. Habe später folgende Mail erhalten. 


> Hallo ****,
> Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass das Produkt mit dem Status ‘’Manko’’ in der Bestellübersicht, nicht in unserem Lager verfügbar ist.
> Wir können Ihnen die folgenden drei Möglichkeiten bieten:
> 
> ...


----------



## juneoen (18. Juni 2015)

shurikn schrieb:


> Das Volk fordert Infos zu den Maguras! Wer von den Bestellern hat was genau bekommen?


ja was is da los?


----------



## haekel72 (18. Juni 2015)

shurikn schrieb:


> Das Volk fordert Infos zu den Maguras! Wer von den Bestellern hat was genau bekommen?


MT7 Set bestellt (319€) und Bekommen:
- VR Bremse 200cm mit Sattel und Belägen
- HR Bremse 200cm mit Sattel und Belägen
2 x Storm Bremsscheiben 180mm
2 x Adapter mit Schrauben PM6
Inbußschlüssel + Material zum Leitungskürzen
- Anleitungen und ne Menge Aufkleber!


----------



## Felger (18. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte eine Benachrichtigung für die MT5, dass wieder lieferbar... Aber auf de HP steht etwas von im Laufe der Woche


----------



## juneoen (18. Juni 2015)

danke.aber das hattest du ja bereits gepostet. mit ging es eher um die mt5.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2015)

Hab mir den Bike-Computer angeschaut.
Falls es wen interessiert: Diese Ausführung hat KEINE Höhenmessung

http://www.wigglesport.de/vdo-m5-wl-kabelloser-radcomputer/


----------



## toastet (18. Juni 2015)

Hatte bzgl der MT7 Raceline angefragt, da sind es nur 2 Bremsen mit Hebeln ohne Scheiben und Adapter. Leider dann schon wieder nicht lieferbar obwohl ich vorher die Verfügbarkeitsmeldung bekam


----------



## criscross (18. Juni 2015)

shurikn schrieb:


> Das Volk fordert Infos zu den Maguras! Wer von den Bestellern hat was genau bekommen?


meine MT7 ist heute auch gekommen, 319,00€
mit 180er Bremsscheiben.

geht aber wieder zurück oder in den Bikemarkt,
da mit meinen Shimano Shifter am Lenker nicht kompatibel


----------



## Bench (18. Juni 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> da mit meinen Shimano Shifter am Lenker nicht kompatibel


steht doch in diesem Thread mehrfach, wie man die mit i-spec anbinden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (18. Juni 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> steht doch in diesem Thread mehrfach, wie man die mit i-spec anbinden kann


danke für den Hinweis !
hast du zufällig nen link dazu ?

Danke


----------



## Bench (18. Juni 2015)

Dann musst schon sagen, welche Trigger du genau hast, mit welchem i-spec. Gibt 3 Versionen davon

Normal sollten die passen: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Hebelklemme-fuer-Shimano-XTR-Schalthebel.html

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/unterschied-magura-mt5-mt7.730519/page-4#post-12813254


----------



## criscross (18. Juni 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Dann musst schon sagen, welche Trigger du genau hast, mit welchem i-spec. Gibt 3 Versionen davon
> 
> Normal sollten die passen: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Hebelklemme-fuer-Shimano-XTR-Schalthebel.html
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/unterschied-magura-mt5-mt7.730519/page-4#post-12813254


 
ich hab 2014er  XT Shifter, mit der org. Schelle am Lenker


----------



## Bench (18. Juni 2015)

Dann versteh ich nicht, wieso das nicht passen soll. 
Dann hat der Bremshebel mit dem Trigger doch garnix zu tun.


----------



## criscross (18. Juni 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich nicht, wieso das nicht passen soll.
> Dann hat der Bremshebel mit dem Trigger doch garnix zu tun.


 oh doch....wenn ich den Bremshebel obtimal ausgerichtet habe,kriege ich den Shifter nicht dahin, wo er sein müsste,
das Shiftergehäuse kollodiert dann mit dem Bremshebel, lässt sich nicht weit genug  herum schwenken...


----------



## Bench (18. Juni 2015)

Du weißt aber, dass man die eigentliche Schelle des Triggers auf zwei Positionen anbringen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (18. Juni 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Du weißt aber, dass man die eigentliche Schelle des Triggers auf zwei Positionen anbringen kann?


 
hm...hab gerade noch mal geschaut, das sind 780er XT Shifter, da kann ich zwar die Schelle abschrauben, aber drehen geht nix...


----------



## -habicht- (19. Juni 2015)

Hat die gelieferte MT7 die Druckpunkteverstellung?
Gibt anscheinend OEM Ware, bei der die Druckpunktverstellung und werkzeuglose Hebelweiteneinstellung nicht möglich ist.


----------



## criscross (19. Juni 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Hat die gelieferte MT7 die Druckpunkteverstellung?
> Gibt anscheinend OEM Ware, bei der die Druckpunktverstellung und werkzeuglose Hebelweiteneinstellung nicht möglich ist.


bei meiner ja


----------



## Peeeet (22. Juni 2015)

Jemand gerade ein Angebot für eine aktuelle Saint Bremse gesehen????   

~ 250 ist das was ich bisher gefunden habe...


----------



## toastet (22. Juni 2015)

250 ist schon gut


----------



## theduke1mtb (24. Juni 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> MT7 Set bestellt (319€) und Bekommen:
> - VR Bremse 200cm mit Sattel und Belägen
> - HR Bremse 200cm mit Sattel und Belägen
> 2 x Storm Bremsscheiben 180mm
> ...


 Hallo,
laut Kundenservice mantel.com gibt es jetzt für 299 nur noch zwei Bremsen ohne alles......

Gruß


----------



## juneoen (24. Juni 2015)

hat jemand die mt5 schon bekommen?


----------



## haekel72 (24. Juni 2015)

Okay, da hatte ich wohl Glück: )


----------



## criscross (24. Juni 2015)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> laut Kundenservice mantel.com gibt es jetzt für 299 nur noch zwei Bremsen ohne alles......
> 
> Gruß



dann gibts Ende der Woche bestimmt noch eine mehr...
hab mein Set  ( das mit den 180er Scheiben für 319 € ) 
wieder zurück geschickt...


----------



## theduke1mtb (24. Juni 2015)

Schade, hätte es genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (27. Juni 2015)

zwergy schrieb:


> Heute war die MT5 kurz bestellbar und das habe ich gemacht. Habe später folgende Mail erhalten.


Hab auch ne Mail bekommen, dass eine Bremse wieder verfügbar ist..Bestelllt, daraufhin die gleiche Mail bekommen wie du. Auf Nachfrage hab ich erfahren, dass sie in den nächsten Wochen wieder welche reinbekommen.

Lohnt sich das warten? Hat jemand die MT5 schon bekommen und angebaut?
Kann man erwarten, dass sie mehr Bremskraft als die Shimano SLX,Deore,XT hat? Hab mir wegen der Doppelkolben gedacht, dass es doch ein nettes Upgrade wär..


----------



## zwergy (27. Juni 2015)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Mail bekommen, dass eine Bremse wieder verfügbar ist..Bestelllt, daraufhin die gleiche Mail bekommen wie du. Auf Nachfrage hab ich erfahren, dass sie in den nächsten Wochen wieder welche reinbekommen.
> 
> Lohnt sich das warten? Hat jemand die MT5 schon bekommen und angebaut?
> Kann man erwarten, dass sie mehr Bremskraft als die Shimano SLX,Deore,XT hat? Hab mir wegen der Doppelkolben gedacht, dass es doch ein nettes Upgrade wär..


Mehr Bums hat sie auf jeden Fall. Ich bin auf die Hebel gespannt, wenn die mir nicht zusagen, dann kommen da XT Hebel dran.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt7-mit-shimano-xtr-trail-hebeln.751103/


----------



## toastet (27. Juni 2015)

mt5 und mt7 sollte man schon mit zee und saint vergleichen


----------



## Nachaz (27. Juni 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> mt5 und mt7 sollte man schon mit zee und saint vergleichen


Das hilft @HerbertSchuster unglaublich weiter, wenn er weder Zee, noch Saint hat...


----------



## zwergy (27. Juni 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Das hilft @HerbertSchuster unglaublich weiter, wenn er weder Zee, noch Saint hat...


http://enduro-mtb.com/back-issue-sechs-scheibenbremsen-im-vergleichstest/


----------



## HerbertSchuster (28. Juni 2015)

nun...ich bin mit meiner slx sehr zufrieden, fading stört mich einwenig, mehr bremskraft könnt es schon haben..
und da ich meine zu wissen, dass doppelkolbenbremsen im allgemeinen mehr bremskraft haben und saint und zee ja scheinbar richtige anker sein sollen, hilft mir die aussage schon..
und dann auch noch der link, der in die gleiche richtung wie die aussage von nachaz geht.

super sache. ich hoffe also, dass sie die bremse bald wieder auf lager kriegen..


----------



## marcossa (29. Juni 2015)

Hey,

hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit Bikepalast in Ö? 

Die haben ja immer mal wieder ziemlich gute Angebote.

Danke.


----------



## Durzo_Blint (29. Juni 2015)

So, als absoluter Neuling hier hätte ich direkt auch mal eine Frage, die ihr mir mit eurem Fachwissen (das ich nur rudimentär habe) hoffentlich beantworten könnt. ;-)

Lohnt sich das Teil oder ist das wegen der Gabel und dem verbauten Rest nicht der Knaller?
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p57225_Fuji-SLM-29--2-1-2013.html


----------



## toastet (29. Juni 2015)

bis auf kassette und kette (verschleißt ja eh, kann man dann also wechseln) komplette slx gruppe mit xt schaltwerk. dazu die sehr guten aktuellen slx bremsen (quasi baugleich xt), die fox 32 passt zum einsatzgebiet, laufräder sind auch ok mit den slx naben und den sun felgen. sehe jetzt nichts was dagegen spricht. preis für so ausgestattetes carbonrad ist vollkommen ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (29. Juni 2015)

Ausstattung ist top, der Rahmen wird hald nicht soo top sein aber in dem Preissegment würde ich dir Canyon empfehlen. Wenn du sowieso online kaufen möchtest bekommst dort schon recht hochwertige Bikes bis 2000€. 
Aber das Fuji is schon nicht schlecht zu dem Preis!


----------



## criscross (29. Juni 2015)

Magura MT5 mit 160er Scheibe für 89.90 
Mit dem Code RCZWEB gehen dann noch mal 15% runter !
Gilt aber glaube ich nur bis Di. 
Für den Preis ist dann sogar noch Geld für nen paar SLX Hebel über 

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/magura...t5-160pm-storm-sl-l-2200mm-black-2700620.html


----------



## toastet (29. Juni 2015)

oder eben ne zee für das geld. die 160er scheiben sind ja eh nur abfall


----------



## R.C. (29. Juni 2015)

marcossa schrieb:


> hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit Bikepalast in Ö?



Ja, bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## fone (30. Juni 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> Magura MT5 mit 160er Scheibe für 89.90
> Mit dem Code RCZWEB gehen dann noch mal 15% runter !
> Gilt aber glaube ich nur bis Di.
> Für den Preis ist dann sogar noch Geld für nen paar SLX Hebel über
> ...



ist die MT5 symmetrisch? Also bremshebel für beide seiten verwendbar? gibt ja keine hinterrad version zu dem angebot.


----------



## criscross (30. Juni 2015)

fone schrieb:


> ist die MT5 symmetrisch? Also bremshebel für beide seiten verwendbar? gibt ja keine hinterrad version zu dem angebot.



hmm...gestern Abend gabs noch beide Ausführungen,
ist aber auch egal, da sich die nur durch die Bremssatteladapter unterscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunkelfalke (30. Juni 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> der Rahmen wird hald nicht soo top sein aber in dem Preissegment würde ich dir Canyon empfehlen



Erfahrung oder geraten? Ich habe nämlich einen Fuji Outland, der Rahmen ist von der Verarbeitung der beste, den ich je hatte und es kam auch noch ein fettes Handbuch dabei - heutzutage sehr selten.


----------



## toastet (30. Juni 2015)

geraten und dann auch noch der tipp zum hochwertigen versender


----------



## fone (30. Juni 2015)

dunkelfalke schrieb:


> Erfahrung oder geraten? Ich habe nämlich einen Fuji Outland, der Rahmen ist von der Verarbeitung der beste, den ich je hatte und es kam auch noch ein fettes Handbuch dabei - heutzutage sehr selten.


natürlich geraten.
canyon ist durch aus ein hochwertiger versender. aber ob gerade der carbon rahmen so viel anders ist?


----------



## Beaumont (30. Juni 2015)

Geraten!
Ich spreche nicht von der Verarbeitung sondern dem Stand der Technik und dem Gewicht.
Canyon hat zB. hald hinten auch schon eine Steckachse im Einsatz, für wem das wichtig ist!
Das Gewicht wäre hald noch interessant, was nützt mir ein Carbonrahmen der schwerer ist als ein leichter Alurahmen?
Das gilt natürlich auch für die günstigeren Canyons!


----------



## frogmatic (30. Juni 2015)

fone schrieb:


> ist die *MT5 symmetrisch? Also bremshebel für beide seiten verwendbar?* gibt ja keine hinterrad version zu dem angebot.


Ja.


----------



## zwergy (30. Juni 2015)

Mantel hat meine MT5 gerade verschickt. Ich berichte, was im Paket ist


----------



## mfux (1. Juli 2015)

Etwas off-topic: Kann Bike-Components liefern, trotz Poststreik?? Wie läufts da allgemein bei den Versendern?

Mfg


----------



## theduke1mtb (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo, habe bei BC am 18.06. spät abends bestellt, Paket war am 20.06. da! Am 23.06. bestellt, am 26.06. da!
Überhaupt keine Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Etwas off-topic: Kann Bike-Components liefern, trotz Poststreik?? Wie läufts da allgemein bei den Versendern?
> 
> Mfg


 
Hat mit Bike Components nicht wirklich was zu tun...
Wenn du bisher keine Post / Pakete von DHL bekommen hast, wirst du diese Bestellung auch nicht bekommen.
Bei mir ist seit 3 Wochen tote Hose -> KEINE POST KEINE PAKETE (08.06.15)


----------



## fone (1. Juli 2015)

Ich hab sehr viel bestellt in letzter Zeit, alle Pakete kamen ohne Verzögerung. (DHL)
Briefe: keine Ahnung, kommt eh nur die Erinnerung der Steuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt, liegt daran wo du wohnst. Der Streik wirkt sich nicht überall gleich aus.


----------



## mfux (1. Juli 2015)

Also, bei uns is seit 3Wochen nixmehr... 
Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen? Anderen Zusteller auswählen? 
Brauch dringend nen Steuersatz....


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Lieferant nicht über DHL verschickt sollte das kein Problem sein. Da sollte sich etwas finden lassen.
Ich "ärgere" mich auch schon seit 3 Wochen, auch wenn ich den Streik an sich nicht verurteile. Nervig ist es aber für den Kunden schon.


----------



## xylnx (1. Juli 2015)

es kommt eben darauf an, wer bei dir ausliefert... dhl service partner liefern aus, sind ja nur subunternehmen... da erfolgt die lieferung durch "dhl" problemlos...


----------



## fone (1. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Also, bei uns is seit 3Wochen nixmehr...
> Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen? Anderen Zusteller auswählen?
> Brauch dringend nen Steuersatz....


Fahrradgeschäft?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Juli 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Fahrradgeschäft?


 
Ist auf dem Land gar nicht immer so einfach ... Unserem Fahrradgeschäft werfe ich z.B. nur äußerst ungern das Geld in den Rachen.
Und ein Schnäppchen isses dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## fone (1. Juli 2015)

ja schon. ich auch nicht unbedingt.

aber wenn's dringend ist, und man 3 wochen wartet, muss man halt mal 20€ mehr zahlen.


----------



## mfux (1. Juli 2015)

Steuersätze von ResetRacing, und dann noch die richtige Grösse, gibts bei uns im ganzen Umkreis nicht... Und ich kaufe, wenn möglich, IMMER beim Händler meines Vertrauens.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (1. Juli 2015)

fone schrieb:


> ja schon. ich auch nicht unbedingt.
> 
> aber wenn's dringend ist, und man 3 wochen wartet, muss man halt mal 20€ mehr zahlen.


 
ja da hast du recht, wenns dringend ist...

@mfux

Find ich gut wenn man so einen Händler (vertrauen) in der Nähe hat. Da darf man schon neidisch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (1. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Steuersätze von ResetRacing, und dann noch die richtige Grösse, gibts bei uns im ganzen Umkreis nicht... Und ich kaufe, wenn möglich, IMMER beim Händler meines Vertrauens.


Ersatzweise für den Übergang kann sogar auch mal einen FSA fahren - hält bei trockenen Bedingungen auch schon mal bis zu 6 Wochen


----------



## Mountain_Screen (1. Juli 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Wenn der Lieferant nicht über DHL verschickt sollte das kein Problem sein. Da sollte sich etwas finden lassen.
> Ich "ärgere" mich auch schon seit 3 Wochen, auch wenn ich den Streik an sich nicht verurteile. Nervig ist es aber für den Kunden schon.



Bike-Discount bietet bei Versand auch DPD an.


----------



## fone (1. Juli 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Ersatzweise für den Übergang kann sogar auch mal einen FSA fahren - hält bei trockenen Bedingungen auch schon mal bis zu 6 Wochen


wenns auch mal nass wird hält der sogar bis zu 3 Jahre.


----------



## Duc851 (1. Juli 2015)

Wenns nicht nur nass, sondern auf fettig wird können es auch mehr als 3 Jahre werden.


----------



## fone (1. Juli 2015)

hör auf!  das geht doch sonst nur mit chris king!


----------



## Duc851 (1. Juli 2015)

_Hope is the last thing to die_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (1. Juli 2015)

@bastifunbiker
Danke für den Tipp mit dem LIDL-Montageständer, das Teil ist ja besser verarbeitet und standfester als so manch 200 Euro Teil, das ich schon gesehen habe, bin absolut begeistert!


----------



## ColdBlood (2. Juli 2015)

nutze den Lidl Ständer V1 auch rege. bis auf den rieeeeesigen Standfuß ist der wirklich sein Geld wert wenn man nicht gerade einen Shop hat  und selbst wenn sich der Horizontalarm etwas dreht schafft man da Abhilfe mit etwas Tape in der Klemmung


----------



## zwergy (2. Juli 2015)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Mail bekommen, dass eine Bremse wieder verfügbar ist..Bestelllt, daraufhin die gleiche Mail bekommen wie du. Auf Nachfrage hab ich erfahren, dass sie in den nächsten Wochen wieder welche reinbekommen.
> 
> Lohnt sich das warten? Hat jemand die MT5 schon bekommen und angebaut?
> Kann man erwarten, dass sie mehr Bremskraft als die Shimano SLX,Deore,XT hat? Hab mir wegen der Doppelkolben gedacht, dass es doch ein nettes Upgrade wär..


Hab heute meine MT5 von Mantel bekommen. Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, sind zwei Bremsen ohne Adapter und Disc enthalten.
2x Hebel + Sattel mit je 2m Leitung
4x Oliven mit Schrauben


----------



## veraono (2. Juli 2015)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> Horizontalarm


Ist das das Ding das klingelt wenn man am Horizont angekommen ist?


----------



## boblike (2. Juli 2015)

Dachte das Ding heißt Horizontwarnton, aber der ist ca. 50 m vorher!


----------



## R.C. (6. Juli 2015)

Zum Thema Mantel (Magura Bremsen): die koennen auf Anfrage ausschliesslich nach Holland, Belgien und Deutschland versenden.


----------



## Nayis (7. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Camelbaks die gerade im Angebot sind ? Bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Rucksack für die Feierabendrunde wo mein Evoc Fr einfach zu groß ist. Taugen die was ?


----------



## ColdBlood (7. Juli 2015)

mit Camelbak macht man nix falsch. habe mir eben den Hawk NV bestellt.  Fahre aktuell den Camelbak Mule NV und bin echter Fan geworden. Fast keine Abnutzung oder Verschleiß nach 4 Jahren Nutzung... beste Trinkblase am Markt und super bequem


----------



## DaCrazyP (7. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auch neben dem Evoc ein Camelbak Asset (8l). Finde den super, er ist bequem, stört nicht und man bekommt was rein. Zudem finde ich die Verarbeitung besser als bei Evoc! Bei den Preisen würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## theduke1mtb (7. Juli 2015)

Habe auch lange gesucht und mich für den Ergon BX1 entschieden, der ist in der Rückenlänge verstellbar!
Vorher hatte ich 10 Jahre einen CB Mule der ersten Stunde, perfekt!
Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2015)

Kann auch nur Gutes über Camelbak berichten.


----------



## DaCrazyP (8. Juli 2015)

Ich meine, dass ich gestern die Magura MT7 Raceline bei mantel.com für 299€ gesehen habe, heute kosten sie 375€. Seltsam. Angeblich sind die bald wieder dort verfügbar. Ich bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Teuflor (8. Juli 2015)

Die Maguras kosten ja jetzt 150 nicht mehr 130€ im Set.  Mist  waren gestern kurz verfügbar..  Hab mich aber nicht überwinden können zu bestellen! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nayis (8. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Beratung bezüglich den Camelbaks, habe mir mal einen bestellt und bin gespannt. Soll heute sogar schon kommen ;-)


----------



## ColdBlood (8. Juli 2015)

Mein Camelbak kommt heute auch  hehe. ich konnte nicht widerstehen... Rucksäcke kann man nie genug haben ^^


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Juli 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> *PushLoc-Hebel f. Rock Shox (f. links)*
> 
> Derzeit 29€ !!! (jeder weiß, was die normal kosten und wie lange sie halten!)


Bei Best-Bike-Parts für 28€ und dazu noch den rechten, den man links unten montieren kann.


----------



## Derivator22 (8. Juli 2015)

Ok, die Seite kannte ich nicht. Ich brauchte eh den linken und kannte die UVP-Preise!
28€ bzw. 29€ sind einfach wirklich ein guter Preis derzeit!


----------



## revDave (9. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ob der Shop hier schon mal genannt wurde:
http://www.bikestacja.pl/en/frame-dartmoor-primal-2015-34733.html

Bietet die Dartmoor Rahmen und vor allem auch Laufräder sehr günstig an. Habe den Primal-Rahmen samt Steuersatz bestellt und bin recht zufrieden. Bis die Ware versendet wurde, hat es zwar 5 Tage gedauert, dafür war per UPS das Paket nach etwa 3 Tagen da. Für den Preis m.E. verkraftbar.


----------



## limbokoenig (9. Juli 2015)

wooky123 schrieb:


> Einige Dakine und IXS Sachen bei Amazon sehr günstig(-70%). Vorallem Shorts und Jerseys
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_in_i_p_89_12?fst=asff&rh=n:16435051,n:!16435121,n:16435211,p_6:A3JWKAKR8XB7XF,p_89akine|IXS&bbn=16435211&ie=UTF8&qid=1436459125&rnid=669059031



Coole Sache!
iXS Handschuhe und Langarmtrikot zusammen für gerade mal 30€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (11. Juli 2015)

An die ganzen MT 7  suchenden. Habe ein Set mit PM 6 Adapter und Storm SL Scheiben abzugeben.

Anfragen bitte per pm.


----------



## juneoen (11. Juli 2015)

-habicht- schrieb:


> An die ganzen MT 7  suchenden. Habe ein Set mit PM 6 Adapter und Storm SL Scheiben abzugeben.


was soll das denn kosten?


----------



## Django1985 (12. Juli 2015)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Enduro Lrs. 20x110 Vr und 135 oder 142 x12!
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip


----------



## toastet (12. Juli 2015)

Wie immer das selbe, was für den einen günstig ist, ist für den andern schon zu teuer


----------



## Nachaz (12. Juli 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Enduro Lrs. 20x110 Vr und 135 oder 142 x12!
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip


Guck bei Alutech im Shop, hab da letztens was gesehen... nochmal geguckt: hier


----------



## zuz (18. Juli 2015)

den crc summer sale kann man wohl vergessen oder? hab nur shimano saint flatpedale um 55€ bei angeblichem listenpreis von 89€ gesehen und war wieder weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (18. Juli 2015)

Ja, die Preise wurden wieder angehoben um den künstlichen Sale auszugleichen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## toastet (18. Juli 2015)

ist doch bei crc immer so, da muss man schon sehr genau hingucken, und vieles ist oft trotz %%% doch teurer (und das nicht nur nen euro) als anderswo. es gibt es aber durchaus auch schnäppchen, man muss nur suchen!


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Juli 2015)

Aber in 1800 Artikeln habe ich meist wenig Lust DEN einen/zwei günstige Artikel zu finden. Wenn ich einen Sale sehe, will ich günstigere Preise, als den normalen Straßenpreis. Aber ja, irgendwo ist er auch bei crc versteckt, dieser eine Artikel... ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## R.C. (18. Juli 2015)

zuz schrieb:


> den crc summer sale kann man wohl vergessen oder?



CRC kann man derzeit (also die letzten Jahre) mit dem starken GBP gegenueber dem EUR ueberhaupt vergessen, CRC war damals gut, als das Pfund schwach war. 
Wirklich billige Angebote gibt's derzeit bei den von mir verlinkten Franzosen (Probikeshop und Alltricks).


----------



## wesone (18. Juli 2015)

Hi,

Ich suche gerade ein günstiges Paar Bremsen  wie z.B. Shimano Deore, Avid Elixier etc.

Wo gibt es denn gerade was preiswertes  im Sale ( dürfen gerne auch ältere Modelle sein) ?


----------



## jts-nemo (19. Juli 2015)

Ich finde, das klingt ganz gut: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=14881
Noch ein wenig günstiges bekommst du da die Avid-Sachen.


----------



## veraono (19. Juli 2015)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ich finde, das klingt ganz gut: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=14881
> Noch ein wenig günstiges bekommst du da die Avid-Sachen.


Welches MJ ist das?


----------



## scratch_a (19. Juli 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Welches MJ ist das?


2012


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Juli 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Welches MJ ist das?



2012...ansonsten hier die SLX nochmal 5€ günstiger:
https://www.bikesportparts.de/shopw...ensatz-br-m666-/-bl-m666-ohne-bremsscheiben-m

oder gleich eine Deore...kaum schlechter...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Deore-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M615-p38685/


----------



## Schnipp (19. Juli 2015)

Dann doch lieber eine neue M675 für ca. 89€:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...emskit-G01S-Resin-Belag-ohne-Scheibe-und.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (19. Juli 2015)

Danke fürs posten.

Die Magura MT 2 gab es des öfteren doch auch sehr günstig im Abverkauf. Finde aber keine Links mehr dazu übers Forum.


----------



## Schnipp (19. Juli 2015)

60€ inkl. Storm-Scheiben und Adapter pro Bremse:
https://de.hollandbikeshop.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=mt2+storm


----------



## jts-nemo (19. Juli 2015)

Danke Jungs, habt natürlich recht. Meins war ein wenig schnell aus der Hüfte geschossen. Aus den ganzen Angeboten würde ich persönlich zur SLX M675 bei Hibike tendieren. Aber ich fahre auch eine Deore (nicht mal aktueller Jahrgang) und die ist auch wirklich nicht zu verachten. Klar, keine Downhillbremse, aber für Trails, die nicht ewig steil sind ganz wunderbar.


----------



## DaCrazyP (20. Juli 2015)

Mal eine kurze Frage... stand das die Tage hier, dass jemand den Profex Profi Montageständer bei Kaufland?!? für ca. 7€ gekauft hat? Die Suchfunktion bringt mich gerade leider nicht weiter :-(


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2015)

Ja, war was da, wurde scheinbar gelöscht. 
ob kaufland? weiß nimmer genau.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juli 2015)

War in einem Berliner, war soweit ich mich erinnere ein überstand....war als blowout bezeichnet. befürchte da wird nix mehr zu holen sein, und wurde deswegen gelöscht?


----------



## Zaska0 (20. Juli 2015)

Ja war kaufland in berlin/spoandau aber da war dann alles ausverkauft. Hatte den post dann als ausverkauft gekennzeichnet, nicht das noch jemand deswegen dahin fährt und ein mod scheinst dann gelöscht zu haben (was ich ok finde).


----------



## DaCrazyP (20. Juli 2015)

Ok, danke!
Berlin wäre eh etwas weit weg, aber ich frag mal hier in der Umgebung an, ob ein ähnliches Angebot vorhanden ist. Wäre ja schon cool...


----------



## juneoen (20. Juli 2015)

wie gesagt der bei lidl im online shop is supee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (21. Juli 2015)

Im Lidl-Onlineshop gibt es ja zwei. Den normalen für 25€ und dann die Profiversion für 45€. Ist die wohl viel besser als die einfache? Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungen?


----------



## juneoen (21. Juli 2015)

ich hab den einfachen und seit jahren keine probleme- wüsste auch nixh wo die unterschiede liegen

edit . ich hab sen vorgänger- die frage ist eben ob du in klappen willst oder nicht


----------



## Zaska0 (21. Juli 2015)

Der Profex Fahrrad Montageständer PROFI kostet bei Schnidel aber 48 taler.
Schau mal bei ebay-lokal nach. Da verkaufen sie den Profex Fahrrad Montageständer PROFI für um die 15 euro NEU (Haben wohl welche gebunkert und schlagen 100% drauf).

Wie hier:
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...ender-universal-nur-15-!!!/342747996-217-2541
Oder hier : 
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/montagestaender/342194773-217-1824


----------



## Jierdan (22. Juli 2015)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber eine neue M675 für ca. 89€:
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...emskit-G01S-Resin-Belag-ohne-Scheibe-und.html



Gibts so ein Set auch irgendwo günstig mit Sinter-Belägen? Welche Shimano das nachher genau ist, wäre erst mal zweitrangig.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## famagoer (22. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, danke! Werde ich ergänzen! 

< freihändig von meinem Bike aus gepostet >


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (22. Juli 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Gibts so ein Set auch irgendwo günstig mit Sinter-Belägen? Welche Shimano das nachher genau ist, wäre erst mal zweitrangig.



SLX mit Sinter sind selten, da kannst du auch direkt die XT nehmen, die hat die Sinter IceTec-Beläge.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-p35617/

SLX mit extra Belägen oder SLX direkt mit Sinter ist dann auch nicht mehr (viel) billiger.


----------



## Django1985 (22. Juli 2015)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Neckbrace!
Am liebsten eine Leatt DBX oder Atlas Air!?


----------



## R.C. (22. Juli 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Gibts so ein Set auch irgendwo günstig mit Sinter-Belägen?



Bei H&S fuer gut 115: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/shimano-disc-brake-set-slx-br-m675-b-ice-tec-88483


----------



## DaCrazyP (23. Juli 2015)

Mal eine Frage.... gelten bei RCZ für Deutschland andere Preise? Die Seite an sich ist ja schon recht merkwürdig aufgebaut und wenn ich das Produkt in den Warenkorb reinpacke, ists auf einmal 50€ teurer, wenn ich mich da registrieren will. Ob 400 oder 290 mit dem Rabattcode ist aj doch nen Unterschied... Hat da wer von euch Erfahrungen?


----------



## prolink (23. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub die preise sind ohne MwSt. 
Ist für Österreich auch so
sobald man registriert ist zeigt er die richtigen an


----------



## dragonjackson (23. Juli 2015)

gutsch6 schrieb:


> Bei wiggle gibt es die Mattoc Expert für €314.-
> http://www.wigglesport.de/manitou-mattoc-expert-federgabel/



Wieviel mm hat die denn? Irgendwie sehr wirre Beschreibung dort...


----------



## Schnipp (23. Juli 2015)

Bei der Achse steht auch einmal QR15 und unten dann 9mm Schnellspanner Ausfallenden.


----------



## gutsch6 (23. Juli 2015)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Bei der Achse steht auch einmal QR15 und unten dann 9mm Schnellspanner Ausfallenden.


Federweg kann über Spacer eingestellt werden und Schnellspanner gibt es keine bei der Mattoc soweit ich weiß.


----------



## -habicht- (23. Juli 2015)

Mattoc gibt es nur mit Steckachse und der Federweg ist mit Spacer einstellbar.

Edit: Da war jemand schneller


----------



## Seebl (23. Juli 2015)

Lieber anfragen und abwarten, nicht, dass ihr für den Preis einen Spacer ändern müsst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ColdBlood (23. Juli 2015)

als ob das nun ein Problem wäre wenn die spacer ohnehin bei liegen  aber hast recht dad ist die Ersparnis nicht wert


----------



## DaCrazyP (23. Juli 2015)

prolink schrieb:


> Ich glaub die preise sind ohne MwSt.
> Ist für Österreich auch so
> sobald man registriert ist zeigt er die richtigen an



Das stimmt, das haben sie mir auch eben per Mail geantwortet. Also muss man das immer dort bei den Preisen draufrechnen. Naja, egal, immer noch recht günstig und mit dem Rabattcode geht es dann wieder ;-).


----------



## Duc851 (23. Juli 2015)

Zu spät für die Mattoc ;-)

Aber eigentlich hab ich die Comp gesucht. Wenn also jemand eine Comp auftreibt würde ich gegen die Expert tauschen....


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2015)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Zu spät für die Mattoc ;-)
> 
> Aber eigentlich hab ich die Comp gesucht. Wenn also jemand eine Comp auftreibt würde ich gegen die Expert tauschen....


 
Wie, du hast eine Expert bekommen?


----------



## Duc851 (23. Juli 2015)

Grad zur Sicherheit nochmal in der Wiggle Bestellbestätigung nachgelesen: Mattoc Expert 26". Passt, ist das mittlere Modell.
Leider such ich das Einsteigermodell. Hätte gerne das Mars Air System, von dem ich schon bei der Nixon recht angetan war. Jetzt wärs natürlich geil, wenn für die 287€ die Comp in der Post ist


----------



## R.C. (23. Juli 2015)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Leider such ich das Einsteigermodell.



Die Comp hab' ich noch ueberhaupt nirgends gesehen, auch nicht OEM verbaut.


----------



## Duc851 (23. Juli 2015)

Beim Cube Stereo 160 HPA steckt z.B. ne grüne Mattoc Comp drin. Das wäre mein Hauptgewinn! Jetzt hab ich auf jeden Fall bald was zum Tauschen und kann die Leute im CUBE Thread nerven.
Der CUBE-Händler vor Ort war recht unkooperativ, auch im Tausch gegen Kohle.
Vielleicht frag ich auch mal bei MCG nach, was die Teile fürs Umrüsten auf Mars Air kosten würden. Sollte es ja als Ersatzteile geben. So günstig wie die Mattoc bei Wiggle war, kann man ja noch ein paar Kröten investieren 

EDIT: Die Teile fürs Umrüsten auf Mars Air wurden noch nie nachgefragt und sind im Europalager nicht verfügbar....


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Juli 2015)

Bei Canyon gibt es heute als Tagesangebot eine Race Face Sixc Kurbel mit Kettenblättern und Bash für 259,95 €. 

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=specials&subcat=T081&id=23267


----------



## marco sc (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Hat jemand zufällig einen Tip für mich, wo ich für meinen Fox Flux Helm (mattschwarz) ein Ersatz- Schirm bekommen kann?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (28. Juli 2015)

Sind bei dem Devinci Framekit wie in der Beschreibung steht Gabel und Dämpfer dabei?

Bei Devinci selber wird das Framekit nur mit Dämpfer angegeben.


----------



## Dutchmountains (29. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit http://www.extrom.eu/?keel=eng ? Ich suche eine neue Niner WFO rahmen 2014/2015 unter 2k euro. Ist das einige geschaft die es unter 2k bietet. Eine mail anfrage uber lieferzeit gesendet aber noch nicht beantwortet bekommen.


----------



## boblike (29. Juli 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Sind bei dem Devinci Framekit wie in der Beschreibung steht Gabel und Dämpfer dabei?
> 
> Bei Devinci selber wird das Framekit nur mit Dämpfer angegeben.


Hab denen mal eine email geschrieben.


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Shimano XT M785 Disc für 51€ .
> Produktbeschreibung ist komisch, es wurde mir aber auf Nachfrage bestätigt, dass es sich um je eine komplette Bremse (ohne Scheibe) handelt, nicht nur um den Sattel.



Habe ebenfalls nachgefragt - mir wurde gesagt, dass es sich nur um die Bremskolben handelt!


----------



## pillepalle127 (30. Juli 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls nachgefragt - mir wurde gesagt, dass es sich nur um die Bremskolben handelt!


Tja. Ohne Garantie und Gewährleistung.


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Juli 2015)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Tja. Ohne Garantie und Gewährleistung.



Kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (5. August 2015)

Hab 2 Mal einen 5 Euro Gutscheine für BikeStore.cc zu verschenken. Gültig bei einer Bestellung ab 50 Euro:

*GB118082 *(Gültig bis : 11.08.2015)
*GB106231 *(Gültig bis : 17.08.2015)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. August 2015)

Canyon hat diese Woche einen "Shoe Sale". Hab jetzt nicht für jedes Modell einen Preisvergleich vorgenommen, aber z.B. Five Ten Freerider Contact für 69,95 € (+3,95 € Versand) finde ich einen guten Preis, zumal auch noch in allen gängigen Größen verfügbar.

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/...0AugustShoeSale#category=specials&subcat=T083


----------



## Jierdan (13. August 2015)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Camelbak Aurora Damen Rucksack mit 2l Trinkblase für 36 statt 60€
> http://www.sportokay.com/at/camelbak-aurora-damen-bikerucksack.html



Da steht was von "Hydration Capacity: 2 L" und "2L Antidote Reservoir" . Ist damit die Trinkblase gemeint? oder ein Fach für eine Trinkblase?


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2015)

Das ist die Blase, da hängt sogar der Schlauch raus.


----------



## larres (18. August 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-3#post-13139259

Ist bei mir jetzt storniert worden.
Zitat: "Leider ist uns der von dir bestellte Reifen Conti X-King II RS in der 29er Version nie ausgeliefert worden."


----------



## slowbeat (18. August 2015)

larres schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-3#post-13139259
> 
> Ist bei mir jetzt storniert worden.
> Zitat: "Leider ist uns der von dir bestellte Reifen Conti X-King II RS in der 29er Version nie ausgeliefert worden."


Bei Hibike gibts das immer noch.


----------



## Ghoste (20. August 2015)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Continental zum guten Kurs bei RCZ:
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/mtb1/laufrader-und-reifen/reifen/shopby/continental.html



Ja Angebote scheinen gut zu sein, leider ist die Beschreibung und Angaben zu Gewicht etc nicht so ganz nachzuvollziehen...
Vermutlich Glückspiel was du dann bekommst?! 
Oder hat jemand eine alte Tabelle der Reifenbezeichnungen/Artikelnummern der RQ z.b.?


----------



## larres (21. August 2015)

Ja, bei denen ist es immer Glück was man da bekommt, wenn es von einem Produkt mehrere "Versionen" gibt.
Support gibt es bei denen nicht wirklich, zumindest antworten die bei mir nie. Und telefonisch erreichen kann man dort auch niemanden, bzw. ich finde gar keine Telefonnummer auf der Webseite...
Die reagieren nur, wenn man mit Paypal zahlt und dann einen Fall eröffnet...


----------



## Ghoste (21. August 2015)

Hab dort egtl schon öfter bestellt und meistens ohne Probleme (auch Retoure, eine Kurbel hatte 175mm und die ander Seite 170mm). 
Aber bei den Angaben jetzt speziell bin ich auch am überlegen...


----------



## -habicht- (21. August 2015)

Hmmm bei mir ging mal ein Paket von RCZ in der Weiter des Paketversands verloren. 
Super schnelle und freundliche Antwort, Korrespondenz auf Deutsch. Nur auf das Geld musste ich ein bisschen  warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (26. August 2015)

Hat jemand von euch immer mal ab und zu auf Angebote für eine Boxxer WC in 26"? Wieviel gehen da die Preise noch ca. runter? Hab momentan 999€als günstigsten Preis gefunden und überlege, ob ich nicht bis zum Wintersale abwarten soll, um vielleicht ein noch besseres Schnäppchen machen zu können.


----------



## culoduro (26. August 2015)

bei rczbike waren ein paarmal Angebote für 599 drin, für die Boxxer, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ist aber ein paar Monate her.


----------



## FlorianDue (27. August 2015)

Es macht mehr Sinn eine Team zu kaufen plus Solo Air Kit.
Hab glaub ich weniger als 950€ (Bike-components) bezahlt und man kann halt noch 3 Federn verkaufen.


----------



## DaCrazyP (27. August 2015)

Aber bei rcz war das sicherlich keine 2015er World Cup, oder? 
Ich habe eine 2013er RC, mit Charger-Einheit und Solo Air umgerüstet käme ich auch günstiger weg (Was angeblich ja möglich wäre), traue aber dem Braten da nicht so ganz, dass das wirklich 100% funktioniert und dann wirklich wie eine 2015er WC ist. Lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Bench (27. August 2015)

Sicher geht das, wieso auch nicht?
Hatte ne Revelation von 2009, die man von U-Turn auf ein neueres DP-Air umgerüstet hatte. Funktionierte einwandfrei, total unaufällig.
Gibt im Federungs-Bereich doch viele, die bei RS umbauen was das zeug hält. Sektor Air ne Stahlfeder rein, einfache Dämpfung raus und ne RCT3 rein... geht bei RS alles.

Frag da drüben einfach mal. Da gibts Spezialisten dafür.


----------



## juneoen (30. August 2015)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Beim Cube Stereo 160 HPA steckt z.B. ne grüne Mattoc Comp drin. Das wäre mein Hauptgewinn! Jetzt hab ich auf jeden Fall bald was zum Tauschen und kann die Leute im CUBE Thread nerven.
> Der CUBE-Händler vor Ort war recht unkooperativ, auch im Tausch gegen Kohle.
> Vielleicht frag ich auch mal bei MCG nach, was die Teile fürs Umrüsten auf Mars Air kosten würden. Sollte es ja als Ersatzteile geben. So günstig wie die Mattoc bei Wiggle war, kann man ja noch ein paar Kröten investieren
> 
> EDIT: Die Teile fürs Umrüsten auf Mars Air wurden noch nie nachgefragt und sind im Europalager nicht verfügbar....


hier gebs de grüne
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1718351...71835168801&lgeo=1&vectorid=229487&rmvSB=true


----------



## Duc851 (30. August 2015)

Ne grüne Mattoc comp hab ich mir schon besorgt. Die Überraschung kam beim Aufschrauben. Kein Mars Air, sondern Dorado Air. Arschkarte :-( Jeder andere würde sich vermutlich freuen. 
Hat Manitou kurzfristig beschlossen, dass es zu viel Aufwand ist, nur für die Comp das Mars Air zu bauen und baut überall die Luftseite der Expert/Pro ein?!


----------



## R.C. (31. August 2015)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Ne grüne Mattoc comp hab ich mir schon besorgt. Die Überraschung kam beim Aufschrauben. Kein Mars Air, sondern Dorado Air. Arschkarte :-( Jeder andere würde sich vermutlich freuen.
> Hat Manitou kurzfristig beschlossen, dass es zu viel Aufwand ist, nur für die Comp das Mars Air zu bauen und baut überall die Luftseite der Expert/Pro ein?!



Was ist denn fuer eine Daempfung verbaut? Vielleicht ist es ja gar keine Comp, sondern eine Expert?


----------



## Duc851 (31. August 2015)

nö, ist die ABS+ Dämpfung. Nix mit Hi/Lo Compression.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (8. September 2015)

Ok, da es drüben ausartet mit "steht doch da"Posts.
Warum ich an der Athlete-Seite zweifelte ist die verwirrende Beschreibung:
Oftmals sind in Webshops "Eigenschaften" des Produktes, wie Auswahl der Größe "S-M-L" automatisch bei der Kategorie hinzugefügt. Viele die solche Shops pflegen sind aber nicht die hellsten Birnen im Regal, wenn es um Shoppflege geht - oder einfach im Zeitstress. Dann wird eben der Ladenhüter schnell reingeknallt. Sieht man ja schon an der Marke "Glocke"...

*Glocke MTB Helm Super-2R - Matt Schwarz S*
Wenn es schon User hier bestellt haben - ist doch super - da muss man nicht mit "kann doch jeder lesen" kommen. Vielleicht habe ich die Überschrift zu genau gelesen?!
Aber los, ist ja nur anonym hier im Forum, da kann man auf dicke Hose machen - gern geschehen - macht ja Spaß Bedenken zu äußern und Andere vor dem Fehlkauf zu warnen...


----------



## Kesan (8. September 2015)

Das S hat mich auch erst irritiert , aber wenn man den Einkaufswagen aufruft steht dann nochmal separat die Größe .


----------



## frogmatic (8. September 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Warum ich an der Athlete-Seite zweifelte (...)


Ist ja ein holländischer Laden mit deutschem Briefkasten, wahrscheinlich alles vom prekären Praktikanten mit gugel übersetzt....

Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit dem Athlete-Shop?
Laut AGB gilt anscheinend das in D übliche Rückgaberecht...


----------



## simonda (8. September 2015)

Weiss jemand wo ich aktuell einen Park Tool PCS-10 Ständer günstig finde?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2015)

.


----------



## Haukejunior (9. September 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> www.google.de



Wozu gibts den Thread wenn man dann solch Antworten wie du gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2015)

.


----------



## dragonjackson (9. September 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> 1. ist die frage hier deplaziert.
> 
> 2. was ist günstig?
> 
> wenn man es selber nicht mal schafft den bis dato günstigsten preis mit anzugeben, dann braucht man sich über solche kommentare nicht wundern!


1. ist sie nicht ganz - es ist ein Laberthread hier. Besser wäre sie im "Suche ein Schnäppchen" aufgehoben, aber seine Entscheidung.
2. günstig ist unter dem durchschnittlichen Straßenpreis

Wenn die Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft hier noch weiter sinkt, macht das Forum keinen Sinn. 
Überhaupt frage ich mich, warum du den Senf abgeben musst, wenn du nichts dazu beitragen kannst?! Geltungsbedürfnis? Ordnungsliebhaber? Zu viel Freizeit?
Kotzt mich das Niveau im IBC immer mehr an... es gab mal Zeiten, wo man nett zueinander war, auch wenn das Gegenüber mal was falsch gemacht hat... Aber den Finger auf andere zeigen ist halt leichter... Kindergarten!


----------



## Haukejunior (9. September 2015)

@simonda günstigste was ich gefunden habe  http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/park-...ource=PSM&utm_medium=cpc1&utm_campaign=idealo


----------



## fone (9. September 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Wenn die Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft hier noch weiter sinkt, macht das Forum keinen Sinn.
> Überhaupt frage ich mich, warum du den Senf abgeben musst, wenn du nichts dazu beitragen kannst?! Geltungsbedürfnis? Ordnungsliebhaber? Zu viel Freizeit?
> Kotzt mich das Niveau im IBC immer mehr an... es gab mal Zeiten, wo man nett zueinander war, auch wenn das Gegenüber mal was falsch gemacht hat... Aber den Finger auf andere zeigen ist halt leichter... Kindergarten!


Wir haben einen kleiner Choleriker unter uns.


----------



## freetourer (9. September 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> 1. ist sie nicht ganz - es ist ein Laberthread hier. Besser wäre sie im "Suche ein Schnäppchen" aufgehoben, aber seine Entscheidung.
> 2. günstig ist unter dem durchschnittlichen Straßenpreis
> 
> Wenn die Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft hier noch weiter sinkt, macht das Forum keinen Sinn.
> ...



+1

Aber diese Spleens lebt Kai ja schon seit langem hier im Forum aus.

Da wird keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen, den anderen User blöd aussehen zu lassen und vorzuführen.


----------



## dragonjackson (9. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Wir haben einen kleiner Choleriker unter uns.


Vielleicht, weil die letzten drei Einträge, die ich gelesen habe, voll von Ignoranz, Unfreundlichkeit und Unfug waren. 
Interessant aber, dass der Choleriker auffällt, der freundliche Herr mit "www.gidf.de" nicht... Yo, passt.


----------



## fone (9. September 2015)

yo!  passt.

doch, ich hab den post (ein skandal sonder gleichen, anzeigen sollte man ihn, wegen beleidigung und so!) gesehen, nicht weiter beachtet und mich dann köstlich über deinen ausbruch amüsiert.
was auch immer dich gerade belastet, es wird alles gut.


----------



## dragonjackson (9. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> yo!  passt.
> 
> doch, ich hab den post (ein skandal sonder gleichen, anzeigen sollte man ihn, wegen beleidigung und so!) gesehen, nicht weiter beachtet und mich dann köstlich über deinen ausbruch amüsiert.
> was auch immer dich gerade belastet, es wird alles gut.


 Ist schon mehr als gut


----------



## fone (9. September 2015)




----------



## fone (9. September 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ist schon mehr als gut


ich habs im andern thread extra freundlich formuliert 
der ständer kostet uvp 230€, in gefühlt 25 shops gibts ihn für ~150€ (-35%). die wahrscheinlichkeit da nochmal 20€ sparen zu können ist recht gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (9. September 2015)

... und man spart viel, wenn man einfach nen anderen Montageständer nimmt.
Gibt massenweise günstigere, die sicher nicht schlechter sind, aber eben nicht blau sind 

Wenn ich einen bräuchte, würde ich die beiden anschauen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/procraft-service-aid-montagestaender-68169/wg_id-352
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-reparaturstaender-459381/wg_id-352
oder den
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/pro-reparaturstaender-69029/wg_id-352


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2015)

Man spart mit billigen Montageständern genau gar nix.


----------



## veraono (9. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Man spart mit billigen Montageständern genau gar nix.


-Labermodus an-
Kommt halt wie immer auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse und Möglichkeiten an. _Billig _kauft man ja grundsätzlich eh net aber günstiger als UVP 230.- kann man m.E. schon mal versuchen. Hab seinerzeit einen von Kettler für 90 eur gekauft (nicht mehr auf dem Markt) der genau meinem Anspruch an Bedienung/Verarbeitung/Stabilität und meinen damaligen Möglichkeiten entsprach, mit dem ich bis heute sehr glücklich bin.


----------



## fone (10. September 2015)

Ich hab 2 billige gekauft, beide eher scheisse.

oops: 
-Labermodus aus-


----------



## simonda (10. September 2015)

Bitte entschuldigt die gestiftete Aufregung... und Danke für die Hinweise/Tipps. 

Und den Park Tool habe ich schonmal benutzt und er schien sehr gut zu funktionieren. Angesichts der (konservativ geschätzten) 10 Jahre, die er mir Dienste leisten wird und da ich wirklich viel Zeit mit Basteln verbringe scheint mir die Investition sinnvoll


----------



## Jierdan (10. September 2015)

Ach, und nimm wenn dann den schwenkbaren (PCS10 heißt der glaub). Ich hab damals dooferweise den PCS9 gekauft und ärgere mich jeden Tag, dass der nicht flexibler ist.


----------



## wiedereinstieg (11. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei meiner Rock Shox SID (von 2012?) ist das Gewinde für die Scheibenbremse kaum mehr vorhanden. Deshalb suche ich möglichst günstigen Ersatz, was nicht so ganz einfach ist.... Darf auch etwas anderes sein als "RS".

- 26 Zoll HT
- 1 1/8 durchgehend
- Schnellspanner

Gibt es noch irgendwo einen Abverkauf solcher Gabeln? Zu einem guten Kurs?


Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. September 2015)

Repariere das Gewinde doch, wenn die Gabel sonst noch tut:

- Böllhof HeliCoil
oder
- BaerCoil


----------



## sun909 (11. September 2015)

wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bei meiner Rock Shox SID (von 2012?) ist das Gewinde für die Scheibenbremse kaum mehr vorhanden. Deshalb suche ich möglichst günstigen Ersatz, was nicht so ganz einfach ist.... Darf auch etwas anderes sein als "RS".
> 
> ...



Bei RCZ kriegst du vielleicht noch eine DT Swiss 100mm mit den Daten. Liegen teils um die 200,-- bei Rabattaktionen.

Z.B. sowas, dann noch ein wenig warten bzw. Newsletter abonnieren 
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...t-axle-9mm-1-1-8-black-fxrmcabccaw49077s.html

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (11. September 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bei RCZ kriegst du vielleicht noch eine DT Swiss 100mm mit den Daten. Liegen teils um die 200,-- bei Rabattaktionen.
> 
> Z.B. sowas, dann noch ein wenig warten bzw. Newsletter abonnieren
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...t-axle-9mm-1-1-8-black-fxrmcabccaw49077s.html
> ...


Gibts für weniger denn nirgends ein neues Casting für die SID oder REBA?


----------



## wiedereinstieg (12. September 2015)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Repariere das Gewinde doch, wenn die Gabel sonst noch tut:
> 
> - Böllhof HeliCoil
> oder
> - BaerCoil




Hab gleich am Freitag bei BearCoil angefragt....
...die Reparieren aber gar keine Gewinde


----------



## wiedereinstieg (12. September 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Gibts für weniger denn nirgends ein neues Casting für die SID oder REBA?



Der Markt ist wie ausgestorben. Hab nirgends was unter 300€ (Fox) gefunden


----------



## xylnx (12. September 2015)

rcz hat sowas wirklich regelmäßig da... auch unter 300... letztens waren doch die rebas wieder drin für unter 200, glaube ich... man weiß nur leider nie wann und was kommt... kann sich quasi täglich ändern...


----------



## veraono (12. September 2015)

wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> Hab gleich am Freitag bei BearCoil angefragt....
> ...die Reparieren aber gar keine Gewinde


Eine Möglichkeit wäre evtl. noch wenn's Gewinde noch greift und die Schrauben sich noch anziehen lassen , die Schrauben eines Postmount-Adapters mit 2 Komponenten Kleber dauerfest einzukleben.
Wenn's Gewinde wirklich hinüber ist würde ich auch mal z.B. bei einer lokalen Auto- oder Motorrad-Werkstatt wg. einer Gewinde- Reparatur anfragen (die haben in aller Regel Helicoils o.ä. und entsprechendes Equipment).
Magnesium Castings sind einfach das falsche Material für Gewinde die doch an und zu mal gelöst werden.


----------



## toastet (12. September 2015)

mit den helicoil geht das gut, nix neu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. September 2015)

wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> Hab gleich am Freitag bei BearCoil angefragt....
> ...die Reparieren aber gar keine Gewinde



der Laden nennt sich B*ae*rCoil und ist etwas günstiger als HeliCoil
http://www.baercoil.com/de/startseite.html

Einfach mal bei Ebay schauen - für 20€ bekommst du da ein komplettes Set mit allem, was zur Reparatur benötigt. Vorausgesetzt du hast eine Bohrmaschine und ein Windeisen zum Gewindeschneiden.


----------



## slowbeat (12. September 2015)

wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> Der Markt ist wie ausgestorben. Hab nirgends was unter 300€ (Fox) gefunden


Du brauchst doch nur ein neues Gabelunterteil, da passt auch das von der Reba.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. September 2015)

Mahlzeit, weiß jemand, wo ich ne 29,8er/30er-Klemme mit Schnellspanner für für ne 27,2-Stütze in einem Stahlrahmen herbekomme? 17,- incl Versand von on-one wäre schon mehr als ein drittel des Rahmenpreises...


----------



## frogmatic (15. September 2015)

Und wieder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


----------



## jammerlappen (15. September 2015)

Hiermit bitte ich alle Leser und explizit die Herren Oberblockwarte um Verzeihung, den Thread aufs Schändlichste missbraucht zu haben.
Ich schlage vor, um die Reinheit des Fadens und auch der anderen Fäden nicht noch weiter zu verwässern, dass für zukünftige Verfehlungen der Schnäppchenthreadmissbraucher-Pranger-Thread eröffnet wird.


----------



## frogmatic (15. September 2015)

Tu dir keinen Zwang an


----------



## veraono (15. September 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, weiß jemand, wo ich ne 29,8er/30er-Klemme mit Schnellspanner für für ne 27,2-Stütze in einem Stahlrahmen herbekomme? 17,- incl Versand von on-one wäre schon mehr als ein drittel des Rahmenpreises...


Wenns echt so ein Bastel-Projekt ist: 1mm Blechstreifen einlegen und die Auswahl an 31,8mm Klemmen ist grenzenlos.


----------



## huebrator (21. September 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich aktuell eine gute und günstige Federgabel für ein 650b CC bekomme, Marken Rock Shox, Fox, Magura und DT Swiss bevorzugt?
Federweg ca. 100 mm, möglichst 15 mm Steckachse, Scheibenbremse, Schaft tapered

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## hasman (22. September 2015)

RCZ Bike Shop die haben immer etwas in Newsletter


----------



## fone (22. September 2015)

War wahrscheinlich ironisch gemeint, ob des Dauergespammes von/für den RCZ-Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasman (22. September 2015)

ich bin nicht sicher aber das zbs ich finde nichts schlecht

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...-tapered-qr15mm-black-fopmcbebfdas49478s.html
für 359,99€ Paypal Code remise: RCZPDM
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/015-dt...d-fork-15x100mm-black-fopmebebfdas49486s.html
für 369,99 Paypal Code remise: RCZPDM


----------



## zuz (22. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> War wahrscheinlich ironisch gemeint, ob des Dauergespammes von/für den RCZ-Shop.


sind halt bei gabeln wirklich oft günstig (va bei den alternativeren wi dt, manitou etc)


----------



## fone (22. September 2015)

das schon. aber der newsletter ist schon verdammt nervig.
und wieso die entsprechenden posts dann aber immer eine komplette threadseite lang sein müssen und das halbe sortiment von rcz umfassen, verstehe ich auch nicht. gibts da auf der seite ein tool zum megalangen beitrag erstellen?


----------



## frogmatic (22. September 2015)

RCZ beschäftigt einen Ein-Euro-IBC-Spammer.


----------



## slowbeat (22. September 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> RCZ beschäftigt einen Ein-Euro-IBC-Spammer.


Und wer beschäftigt die Anderen?


----------



## prolink (22. September 2015)

dort habe ich schon öfters günstige gabeln gekauft
http://www.alltricks.com/
vorallem Rebas


----------



## huebrator (22. September 2015)

Danke erstmal für die Vorschläge. 
Was haltet ihr von der Gabel Rock Shox Reba RL 100 mm?
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/catalo...-tapered-w-o-pushlock-white-00-4018-307-007/#


----------



## Don Stefano (23. September 2015)

Wenn sie passt, kaufen! 

mobil gesendet


----------



## fone (23. September 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> RCZ beschäftigt einen Ein-Euro-IBC-Spammer.


Muss ich mich mal bewerben. Pro verlinktes Produkt 1 Euro? Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huebrator (23. September 2015)

Hallo,
danke erstmal für die Hilfe.
Gibt es für RCZ oder Alltricks aktuell noch irgendwelche Promocodes, womit ich den Preis der Rock Shox Reba noch etwas senken kann?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## fone (24. September 2015)

meld dich bei deren newsletter an, dann wirste mit 25 codes täglich zugespammt.


----------



## fone (24. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> meld dich bei deren newsletter an, dann wirste mit 25 codes täglich zugespammt.



irgendwas mit 12% auf die ganze seite ist gerade gekommen: *RCZSIT

Mist. verklickt, wollte doch bearbeiten, nicht zitieren. *


----------



## Sportback513 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich noch nicht günstiger gesehen und gleich zugeschlagen

MAXXIS MINION DHR II 29x2,30 Exo 3C MaxxTerra Tubeless Ready für 41,90€
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/fa...s54WfDm0UoTr26LXnR6EpQDsQ9Fk_5LK0NRoCKePw_wcB


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Oktober 2015)

Wahrscheinlich ein alter Hut aber gestern hab ich mal wieder bei rcz zugeschlagen....Sram PG-950 Kassette für 9.99€ ...ideal fürs Winterdrecksbike...Deore Kette dazu für 7.99€. Einzug die 7,90 Versand sind etwas ätzend.
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/sram-9-speed-cassette-pg950-11-32-silver.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shimano-kette-deore-hg53-9-fach-grau.html


----------



## Dirt Bastard (25. Oktober 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00V75...amden+Gear&dpPl=1&dpID=41sQx6+f1QL&ref=plSrch

Mit Gutschein Code QAQD3212 nur Versand gezahlt  

Danke an @boblike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slrzo (25. Oktober 2015)

Mit Amazon Prime ist das Ganze sogar ein Freebie


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Oktober 2015)

Schon abgelaufen schade...


----------



## Alex_86 (25. Oktober 2015)

Probiere es nochmal!
Ich habe es 2-3 mal probieren müssen mit dem Code! Immer wieder einlösen und dann sollte es klappen!


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Oktober 2015)

Danke.... waren etwas mehr als 2 versuche aber dann 0,00 ;-)


----------



## homehh (26. Oktober 2015)

Danke hat bei mir auch geklappt.


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Oktober 2015)

Sehr günstige MT7
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--24415.html?gclid=CNuUnIW638gCFSIOwwodHlQJMQ


----------



## fone (26. Oktober 2015)

Suche eine Quelle wo ich bei Quetschhülsen für den Schaltzug 2 cent pro 100 stück sparen kann.

Oh, falscher Thread!


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Oktober 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Suche eine Quelle wo ich bei Quetschhülsen für den Schaltzug 2 cent pro 100 stück sparen kann.
> 
> Oh, falscher Thread!


guck doch mal in China


----------



## piilu (28. Oktober 2015)

Meine Beleuchtung von Amazon ist heute gekommen das ganze Gummi stinkt ja so furchtbar nach Weichmachern


----------



## the_simon (28. Oktober 2015)

Stinkt tatsächlich sehr stark!!!! Lampe ist für den Preis aber ziemlich hell ( jedenfalls im Vergleich mit anderen Werbegeschenken  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. Oktober 2015)

Genau stinkt riecht man aber auf  wenn trail nicht mehr... 
Ansonsten gillt einem geschenkten Gaul.....
Edit verdammte wortkorrektur am handy....


----------



## piilu (28. Oktober 2015)

Ist auch hochgradig Krebserregend wenn man es anfnasst, nur zur info


----------



## slrzo (28. Oktober 2015)

Das gleiche bei mir. Zum Licht selbst, das ist nen Taschenlampen-Standardmodell. Habe genau eine ähnliche vom Aldi. Innenleben ist vermutlich leicht anders, Helligkeit sah ich jetzt keinen großen Unterschied. Die Lampe wird in die Halterung einfach eingeschoben und die Schraube angezogen, so dass sie klemmt.
Das Rücklicht finde ich eigentlich optisch recht schick, aber Leuchtkraft ist jetzt nicht übermäßig.

Im Vergleich zu meiner Ixon IQ (40 Lux) ist die Lampe dunkler und Nahbereich wird nicht beleuchtet. Ist einfach ein runder Lichtkegel.

Edit: Zumindest als Taschenlampe gebrauchbar


----------



## slowbeat (28. Oktober 2015)

Naja, die sollte man auch zum Spot verstellen können.
Einfach mal vorn dran ziehen und gucken, was passiert.

Sowas hamwer uns früher auf den Helm getackert, als es noch keine Chinaböller gab...


----------



## damage0099 (29. Oktober 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Genau stinkt nicht man aber auf  wenn trail nicht mehr...


----------



## Beaumont (29. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


>


Ich glaub das ist ein Wortbausatz, den passenden Satz muss man sich erst noch zusammenbauen...


----------



## __x_cut__ (2. November 2015)

für die 'Käufer' der Stinkelampe...da ich mir erst letztens eine China-Lampe mit externem Akku kaufte, hab ich eigentlich keine Verwendung für das Teil gehabt. Bißchen rum experimentiert und siehe da, dass Ding passt perfekt auf meinen IXS Trail RS. Vieleicht hat den ja auch einer, is ja ziemlich weit verbreitet...als Backup zu Hauptlampe und Kopfbeleuchtung absolut zu gebrauchen ;-)


----------



## slowbeat (2. November 2015)

Beste Halterung dafür:
Das Ding für die Sigma PowerLed Black:




Hat früher irgendwas um 5€ gekostet.


----------



## Bench (4. November 2015)

skask schrieb:


> On One 456 Evo Carbon Rahmen in verschiedenen Größen:
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOC456E/on-one-carbon-456-evo-frame



Vorsicht, nur 18" und 20" im Angebot, 16" kosten noch den alten Preis :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. November 2015)

Die gibts hier schon ganz lange für 299 €. Scheiben sind def. dabei....eben die kompletten Sets. TNC ruft ja nun wieder 459€ auf

http://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt7-next?gclid=CPqBhYmR9sgCFUoCwwodb6kKDQ



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Sehr günstige MT7
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--24415.html?gclid=CNuUnIW638gCFSIOwwodHlQJMQ


----------



## culoduro (4. November 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Die gibts hier schon ganz lange für 299 €. Scheiben sind def. dabei....eben die kompletten Sets. TNC ruft ja nun wieder 459€ auf
> 
> http://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt7-next?gclid=CPqBhYmR9sgCFUoCwwodb6kKDQ


was für Scheiben sind denn dabei?  Kann man beim Kauf scheints nicht auswählen. 
Danke.


----------



## theduke1mtb (4. November 2015)

bei Nachfrage sind keine Scheiben dabei, was geliefert wird weiß ich nicht........


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. November 2015)

...also ich hab die ja schon bestellt und es sind Scheiben dabei, 160 mm. Die sind allerdings im Boden des Karton "versteckt"...aber 160er Scheiben für ne MT7 kann man sich ja eh sparen...



theduke1mtb schrieb:


> bei Nachfrage sind keine Scheiben dabei, was geliefert wird weiß ich nicht........


----------



## haekel72 (4. November 2015)

Bei mir waren 180mm Scheiben dabei. Ist etwas doof beschrieben bei Mantel, auch die MT5 für 149€ steht in der beschreibung "Satz" Wird wohl Vr und HR sein oder täusche ich mich. Bei meiner MT7 war das auch so beschrieben und auf Anfrage war es der komplette satz!


----------



## fone (4. November 2015)

Mist, im Tab verrutscht beim posten...
Satz oder Set heißt bei den Händlern (die auf Missverständnisse spekulieren) gerne: Satz aus Bremszange und Bremshebel. Als Bonus ist noch die Bremsleitung dabei. Schon oft so gesehen. Ich frag mal nach.

Edit: lol, und weg ist die MT5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fregger87 (4. November 2015)

Tut mir leid fone. Auf Rückfrage, würde mir bestätigt das für die 149 vr und hr dabei ist. Nur wie üblich keine scheibe und Adapter. 

Gruss Chris


----------



## Tobiwan (4. November 2015)

Mantel bietet immer wieder die Sets an - einfach öfter reinschauen


----------



## benchwarmer (5. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen mir das neue KTM Scarp 292 anzuschaffen. Aktuell günstigster Preis den ich gefunden habe ist 2.699,-
http://www.donau-fritzi.at/index.php?page=01&kategorie=3&start=20

Die Ausstattung finde ich für den Preis durchaus i.O., aber gibt es das KTM evtl. noch irgendwo günstiger?
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, das Bike auch erst im Frühjahr 2016 zu kaufen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Preise dann schon fallen


----------



## fregger87 (5. November 2015)

Was willst du mit einem KTM?!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. November 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie die Gabel aus dem Scott Voltage. Regulär gab es diese nie zu kaufen. Sollte OEM Ware sein. Evtl ist die Gabel auch keine richtige Float, sondern eine abgespeckte Version. Von Scott wird die Gabel nämlich als Fox Air bezeichnet.



OEM wahrscheinlich, schon wegen der fehlenden 15 mm Achse. Vermutlich kommt diese hier auch ohne Token für die Luftkammer. Was da außer dem Lieferumfang sonst abgespeckt sein soll, wüsste ich nicht, dafür gibt es in der Artikelbeschreibung und auf den Bildern keinerlei Anhaltspunkte.

Man kann aus der verfügbaren 170er diese hier machen, indem man den einen Federwegsspacer ausbaut. Umgekehrt kann man die 180er aus dem Angebot in 10 mm Schritten bis zu 50 mm traveln.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. November 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> OEM wahrscheinlich, schon wegen der fehlenden 15 mm Achse. Vermutlich kommt diese hier auch ohne Token für die Luftkammer. Was da außer dem Lieferumfang sonst abgespeckt sein soll, wüsste ich nicht, dafür gibt es in der Artikelbeschreibung und auf den Bildern keinerlei Anhaltspunkte.
> 
> Man kann aus der verfügbaren 170er diese hier machen, indem man den einen Federwegsspacer ausbaut. Umgekehrt kann man die 180er aus dem Angebot in 10 mm Schritten bis zu 50 mm traveln.


Ich habe Anfang des Jahres versucht herauszufinden was bei dieser Gabel anders ist, konnte allerdings nichts genaues herausfinden. Damals war eine im Bikemarkt für einen relativ guten Kurs. Ich habe mich dann doch für das "Original" entschieden.

die 170er ist von 130 bis 180 mm und die 160er von 110 bis 160 mm travelbar, so mal als Info falls sich jemand wundert


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. November 2015)

Kann gut sein, dass ich die jetzt habe, hab meine nämlich mit der gleichen Spezifikation Anfang des Jahres für einen guten Kurs im Bikemarkt gekauft. Bei meiner habe ich jedenfalls beim Einbau der Spacer keinen Unterschied entdeckt, die Dämpfungsseite hatte ich allerdings noch nicht komplett offen.


----------



## benchwarmer (6. November 2015)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit einem KTM?!



Gegenfrage: Was spricht gegen ein KTM!?

Ich finde die Ausstattung gut, zumindest soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann. Und der Preis ist bzw. könnte für mich ebenfalls attraktiv werden.
Außerdem finde ich das Design bei Fullys, die den Dämpfer am Sitzrohr haben nicht sehr ansprechend. Ich bevorzuge die Variante am Oberrohr, leider gibt der Markt da im Moment nicht viel her. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## osbow (6. November 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich habe Anfang des Jahres versucht herauszufinden was bei dieser Gabel anders ist, konnte allerdings nichts genaues herausfinden. Damals war eine im Bikemarkt für einen relativ guten Kurs. Ich habe mich dann doch für das "Original" entschieden.
> 
> die 170er ist von 130 bis 180 mm und die 160er von 110 bis 160 mm travelbar, so mal als Info falls sich jemand wundert


Kann man denn die 180mm hier auf 160mm umbauen?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. November 2015)

Ja, mit zwei von diesen Spacern:

http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...015-Neg-Plate-Spacer-36--10-mm--FLOAT-NA.html

Anleitung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (6. November 2015)

lt.  http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&ref=findbycode  mit CTXM aus dem Foto ist das Ding baugleich vom Innenleben wie die 15mm 170mm Float Aftermarket von einem Freund.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. November 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das als Schnäppchen zu betrachten ist... oder als Schrott
> Aber eine Mini-Taschenlampe für 1,86€...
> http://www.amazon.de/ZOOMABLE-Tasch...=1446760078&sr=8-1&keywords=cree+taschenlampe
> plus 1€ Versand, für Amazon-Prime evtl. vrsandkostenfrei?
> ...


 
Ich hab die seit ner Zeit, totaler Schrott.
Schwer, Lichtausbeute wie ein Schlüsselanhänger, mit AA Batterie zu dunkel. Ich nehme 2xLadycell, da hab ich noch welche rumliegen, wäre sonst zu teuer.


----------



## dragonjackson (6. November 2015)

Für 1,86 sollte man auch keine Lupine erwarten. Habe eine ähnliche, allerdings mit 3xAAA. Sie tut, was sie soll. Für die Stadtschlampe, zum Gassigehen, als Notfalllampe im Auto. 



Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Bench (6. November 2015)

3xAAA bringt immerhin 3,6V (bei Akkus), das ist ähnlich einer 3,7V Li-Ion.
1xAA ist nur 1,5V Batterie oder 1,2V Akku, die Spannung reicht nicht, um die LED richtig hell zu kriegen.
Deshalb eine 14500er Zelle mit 3,7V einsetzen.
Ich hab auch eine 3xAAA, mal bei Aldi mit. Die tut schon okay, hat aber mit 20€ deutlich mehr gekostet.
Wie auch immer, ich habs im Thread vermerkt. Soll jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. November 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> 3xAAA bringt immerhin 3,6V (bei Akkus), das ist ähnlich einer 3,7V Li-Ion.
> 1xAA ist nur 1,5V Batterie oder 1,2V Akku, die Spannung reicht nicht, um die LED richtig hell zu kriegen.
> Deshalb eine 14500er Zelle mit 3,7V einsetzen.
> Ich hab auch eine 3xAAA, mal bei Aldi mit. Die tut schon okay, hat aber mit 20€ deutlich mehr gekostet.
> Wie auch immer, ich habs im Thread vermerkt. Soll jeder für sich entscheiden.


 musst es doch nicht so laut schreien!

Ne wirklich, im Sinne von Nachhaltigkeit und Zeitverschwendung  .
So ne 3xAAA hab ich auch, 5€ aus der Bucht incl. Versand, die kam mit Lenkerhalterung und ist richtig wertig im Vergleich - und vor allem macht sie Licht!
Wenn ich nur wüsste, womit ich die doofen 3xAAA ersetzen kann. 18650 geht ja nicht.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. November 2015)

Die Yinding gab es mal einige Zeit für um die 30€:
http://www.dx.com/de/p/yinding-yd-2...-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661#.Vjzl9RwveUk

Vielleicht gibts was in der Richtung noch, jedenfalls ist das eine sehr gute und helle Lampe. Allerdings sollte man sie nicht im Straßenverkehr verwenden, weil sie wirklich stark blendet...


----------



## Sauwaldbiker (6. November 2015)

Ich hab so eine:
http://www.ebay.at/itm/New-2x-CREE-...167855?hash=item3ab59e846f:g:mdAAAOSwRLZT1Her
Gibts von verschiedenen Anbietern immer um ca. 25€ und hat mich sicher durch den letzten Winter gebracht.
Ich bin begeistert davon und hab mir für diesen Winter eine zweite für den Helm bestellt. Da wird die Nacht zum Tag.


----------



## boblike (6. November 2015)

Die habe ich auch, ist echt super! Hatte Sie gestern beim Gassigehen auf dem Kopf und in der hellsten Stufe konnte ich ein ganzes Feld zum Tag machen.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. November 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren wer meinen Warnhinweis bezüglich der Fox Float gelöscht hat? Scheinbar hat hier einer der Moderatoren ein Interesse daran, dass die Gabel bei Bikediscount verkauft werden... billigend in Kauf nehmend, dass es sich womöglich um eine nicht erkenntlich gezeichnete abgespeckte Version der Gabel handelt. Finde ich ich schwach von diesem Forum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (6. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur wüsste, womit ich die doofen 3xAAA ersetzen kann. 18650 geht ja nicht.


Doch, angeblich soll in eine 3xAAA Taschenlampe eine 18650er passen, sofern die Länge stimmt (bei protected sind sie oft länger)
Der durchhmesser ist kleiner, deshalb liefern da ein paar taschenlampenhersteller ne Plastikhülse dazu. Dann man aber mit gerolltem Karton selber machen ^^

siehe zB hier: http://www.amazon.de/Taschenlampe-F..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1MTPA75PNDRZ87MJ7DWH


> Kann mit 3 AAA alkaline Batterien oder einer 18650 Batterie betrieben werden. (Batterien nicht im Lieferumfang)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. November 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wer meinen Warnhinweis bezüglich der Fox Float gelöscht hat? Scheinbar hat hier einer der Moderatoren ein Interesse daran, dass die Gabel bei Bikediscount verkauft werden... billigend in Kauf nehmend, dass es sich womöglich um eine nicht erkenntlich gezeichnete abgespeckte Version der Gabel handelt. Finde ich ich schwach von diesem Forum....



Im Schnäppchenjägerthread wird sowas grundsätzlich gelöscht, deswegen gibt's ja diesen hier.

Trotzdem nochmal die Frage: Was soll da deiner Meinung nach abgespeckt sein?


----------



## FireGuy (7. November 2015)

Was ist leicht jetzt mit der Gabel?

Hab eine bestellt und werds 1:1 mit der Aftermarket vergleichen. Dem Code nach ist das Innenleben ident.
Nachdem die Beschreibung auf der Homepage ja eh nicht richtig ist, sollte es eigentlich kein Problem darstellen die Gabel zurückzuschicken wenn da echt was sein sollte


----------



## osbow (7. November 2015)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Was ist leicht jetzt mit der Gabel?
> 
> Hab eine bestellt und werds 1:1 mit der Aftermarket vergleichen. Dem Code nach ist das Innenleben ident.
> Nachdem die Beschreibung auf der Homepage ja eh nicht richtig ist, sollte es eigentlich kein Problem darstellen die Gabel zurückzuschicken wenn da echt was sein sollte


Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden. Hab mir die Gabel auch bestellt…


----------



## osbow (9. November 2015)

Gabel heute bekommen. Seriennummer und Digit Code spucken folgendes aus: 
2015 Factory Series 36 FLOAT 27.5 180 FIT RC2
2015, 36, K, FLOAT, 27.5in, F-S, 180, RC2, FIT, Shiny Blk, B/W|Neon Green PMS802 Logo, 20mm, 1.5 T, 44mm Rake, OE

Soll doch gleich zu der Aftermarket-Version sein, oder übersehen ich da was?


----------



## jammerlappen (9. November 2015)

Haste gewogen? Die Foxwebsite listet keine Float in 27,5. Bestellt hab ich aber auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (9. November 2015)

Stimmt. Gabel wiegt laut günstiger Digi-Waage ca. 2080 Gramm.


----------



## FireGuy (9. November 2015)

CWHD ist eine 27,5  170mm Aftermarket von einem Freund.  

2015 Factory Series 36 FLOAT 27.5 170 FIT RC2
2015, 36, K, FLOAT, 27.5in, F-S, 170, RC2, FIT, Blk, Rainbow Logo, 15mm, 1.5 T, 44mm Rake, AM


Das ist die Gabel von osbow

2015 Factory Series 36 FLOAT 27.5 180 FIT RC2
2015, 36, K, FLOAT, 27.5in, F-S, 180, RC2, FIT, Shiny Blk, B/W|Neon Green PMS802 Logo, 20mm, 1.5 T, 44mm Rake, OE

schaut alles sehr gleich aus.


----------



## kRoNiC (10. November 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Stimmt. Gabel wiegt laut günstiger Digi-Waage ca. 2080 Gramm.



Mit Steckachse?

Kommen halt schnell noch mal ca. 125€ dazu wenn man auf 15mm Steckachse umrüsten möchte und andere Decals will.

Noch was: Die Einbauhöhe ist bei Bike Discount mit 580 angegeben. Das muss doch ein Fehler sein oder? 

Aber Angebot ist trotzdem sehr gut


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. November 2015)

Die 20 mm-Achse ist allerdings leichter


----------



## kRoNiC (10. November 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Die 20 mm-Achse ist allerdings leichter



Mag sein, war ja aber nicht die Frage


----------



## jammerlappen (10. November 2015)

Die Antwort ist 569


----------



## xTr3Me (10. November 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Stimmt. Gabel wiegt laut günstiger Digi-Waage ca. 2080 Gramm.


Ich habe schon Gewichte um die 1920 g bei der Gabel gelesen. Da müsste man mal die Gewichte der OEM Version mit dem Gewicht der Aftermarket Version vergleichen. Ich denke wenn die Gewichte noch gleich sind dann kann man da unter der Berücksichtigung der Mehrkosten für Achse und decals, falls benötigt, zuschlagen.


----------



## kRoNiC (10. November 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Gewichte um die 1920 g bei der Gabel gelesen. Da müsste man mal die Gewichte der OEM Version mit dem Gewicht der Aftermarket Version vergleichen. Ich denke wenn die Gewichte noch gleich sind dann kann man da unter der Berücksichtigung der Mehrkosten für Achse und decals, falls benötigt, zuschlagen.



Vielleicht mit gekürztem Schaft?

Original ist der ja 265mm, gekürtzt auf 190 o.ä. dürfte das schon einiges ausmachen


----------



## jammerlappen (10. November 2015)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-5/federgabel?manufacturer=114&year=2015


----------



## kRoNiC (10. November 2015)

2020g mit ungekürzten schaft, 15er Achse und ohne Kralle

Edit: Ist bei den gabeln von Bike Discount eine Kralle eingeschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (10. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Mit Steckachse?
> 
> Kommen halt schnell noch mal ca. 125€ dazu wenn man auf 15mm Steckachse umrüsten möchte und andere Decals will.
> 
> ...


Ja, mit Achse. Ich werd Sie auch mit der 20mm-Achse fahren. Ob eine Kralle eingeschlagen ist kann ich dir später erst sagen.


----------



## kRoNiC (10. November 2015)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## plattfusz (10. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So ne 3xAAA hab ich auch, 5€ aus der Bucht incl. Versand, die kam mit Lenkerhalterung und ist richtig wertig im Vergleich - und vor allem macht sie Licht!
> Wenn ich nur wüsste, womit ich die doofen 3xAAA ersetzen kann. 18650 geht ja nicht.


18500


----------



## FireGuy (10. November 2015)

meine ist gerade gekommen.

Schaft ist ungekürzt, keine Kralle drin
HSC LSC und Rebound also RC2 wie angegeben
Auch die normale Fox 36 Steckachse mit den Klemmschrauben (nicht wie bei B-C angegeben

Die Gewichtsuntrschiede werden auch mit den verschiedenen Federschäften 180/170  und 160/150mm und den entsprechenden Spacern kommen.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. November 2015)

Die 180er Version müsste dann weniger wiegen, weil dort keine Negativspacer verbaut sind um den Federweg zu reduzieren.

Ich denke mal die hier gemessenen 2080g liegen im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit.


----------



## FireGuy (10. November 2015)

2010g hat meine  ungekürzt incl Achse


----------



## sp00n82 (11. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> musst es doch nicht so laut schreien!
> 
> Ne wirklich, im Sinne von Nachhaltigkeit und Zeitverschwendung  .
> So ne 3xAAA hab ich auch, 5€ aus der Bucht incl. Versand, die kam mit Lenkerhalterung und ist richtig wertig im Vergleich - und vor allem macht sie Licht!
> Wenn ich nur wüsste, womit ich die doofen 3xAAA ersetzen kann. 18650 geht ja nicht.


Ich hatte mir damals so ein Zwischenstück gekauft, gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Ebay.
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Exten...-for-Bright-Flashlight-18650/32272556986.html


----------



## AltaSack (11. November 2015)

mal ne Frage zu RCZ und deren Newsletter:
Der kommt ja nicht nur krass häufig (gefühlte 3x täglich ) sondern ist darüber hinaus auch voll in ausländisch
Gibts da keine dt oder britannische oder light Version?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. November 2015)

bei mir kam er immer erst französisch und später englisch. Hab ich nicht lange ausgehalten.


----------



## AltaSack (11. November 2015)

Aha - Danke Euch!

Jo - das will ich SO auch nicht länger aushalten...

Was gibts denn an echten empfehlenswerten Schnäppchen Newslettern - ihr wisst schon: Weder 3x täglich mit BlinkiBlinki, keine Waren die schon gestern genauso teuer waren (und das Lager verstopfen) sondern wirkliche Posten, die wirklich nur kurz erhältlich sind (eben weil sie so verlockend günstig sind)?


----------



## fone (11. November 2015)

musste selber machen.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. November 2015)

Also meine RCZ Newsletter kommen in Französisch (immer), Englisch (ab und an) und Deutsch (selten). Hab da auch kein System entdecken können. Die französischen kommen auch immer ca. ne Stunde früher an, dementsprechend könnten manche Angebote dann schon weg sein, wenn der deutsche oder englische eintrudelt.


----------



## AltaSack (11. November 2015)

Danke!
Der Nebel lichtet sich allmählich...


----------



## Nayis (11. November 2015)

Ich hätte noch ne Frage zu der Fox Gabel vom Bike Discount:
Ist die Kralle wenigstens dabei wenn sie schon nicht eingeschlagen ist und sind die Volumenspacer dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. November 2015)

Kralle gehört normalerweise zum Steuersatz. Zu dem Volumenspacer, schau mal in den Fox 36 2015 Thread. Da haben mittlerweile einige die Gabel schon erhalten.


----------



## FireGuy (11. November 2015)

was würde eine eingeschlagene Kralle in einem ungekürzen Schaft bringen?....

Es ist die nackte Gabel (incl Steckachse und Leitungsklammer) und sonst nichts, eingewickelt in eine Kunststofffolie ohne Karton und sonstigem Zeug, ist ja eine OE 

Volumespacer sind auch keine dabei weil die Gabel ja 180mm ist. Muss man nachkaufen


----------



## kRoNiC (12. November 2015)

Und die ersten Gabeln tauchen gehäuft im Bikemarkt auf


----------



## Floh (13. November 2015)

Ich hab mir auch eine Fox 36 bestellt. 650B wir kommen.


----------



## FireGuy (13. November 2015)

wenns die leute so notwendig haben...

Falls wer travel Spacer braucht:  bike-components kann diese kurzfristig besorgen

Einfach Kontakt aufnehmen, oder im Nachrichtenfeld bei der Bestellung vermerken:

Artikel: 2015 Neg Plate Spacer 36, 10 mm, FLOAT NA
Fox-Artikel-Nr.: 13-234-04-627
Preis: 8,54€


----------



## fone (13. November 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch eine Fox 36 bestellt. 650B wir kommen.


Ach verdammt! Was solls!....
Ich hab auch mal eine bestellt. Sollte ja mit den Adaptern auf 15mm umrüstbar sein, wenn es die Klemmschrauben sind.

Wieso sollte bei der Gabel ne Kralle eingeschlagen sein? 
Vielleicht noch einen Konus drauf?


----------



## Floh (13. November 2015)

Ich finds ganz schön dass die 20 mm Steckachse hat. Ich hab zwar mittlerweile gefühlt alle Achs-Standards von Hope rumliegen, aber 20 mm fühlt sich doch irgendwie richtiger an.


----------



## fone (13. November 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich finds ganz schön dass die 20 mm Steckachse hat. Ich hab zwar mittlerweile gefühlt alle Achs-Standards von Hope rumliegen, aber 20 mm fühlt sich doch irgendwie richtiger an.


Meine Laufräder sind halt 15mm.
Decals und Adapter hab ich eh da.


----------



## Jierdan (13. November 2015)

Gibt es einen Grund, so schmale "Enduro"-Laufräder wie die beworbenen Crossmax Enduro zu kaufen? Zumal mir der Preis immernoch horrend vorkommt...


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. November 2015)

Die halten eigentlich ganz gut. Über die neuen kann ich leider nix sagen, ich fahre noch die alten grauen Crossmax SX und die sind verdammt haltbar bei einem guten Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (13. November 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Unbedingt bei CRC vorbeischauen, lohnt sich: 2 Beispiele:
> 
> Mavic Crossmax Enduro WTS MTB-Laufradsatz 2015 26" http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ckfriday2015wk2&icb=bspot1-blackfriday2015wk2 548€


also wer sowas kauft...

Selbst für den Preis kriegt man beim Laufradbauer nen LRS mit Hope Naben oder DT 350 und DT EX471 Felgen, mit guten Speichen belastungsgerecht eingespeicht und Alu-Nippeln.

Und bei AS kriegt man für 299€ den P/L Sieger aus Funworks AMRide25 und Funworks-Naben. Ist halt dann kein High-Tech, aber funktioniert bestens.

...muss wohl ein extremer Mavic-Fanboy sein?


----------



## dragonjackson (13. November 2015)

Oder eben kein Hype-Hinterherrener oder Hope-Fanboys.. Es funktionieren schmalere Felgen auch. Und wenn man sich die Spitze der Enduro Piloten und deren mavic Felgen anschaut.... Und dann den übergewichtigen Max Müller, der uuuuunbedingt breite Felgen braucht da er sonst keinen Grip hat... Dann frage ich mich, ob da nicht ein Fahrtechnik Training nicht sinnvoller wäre...
Aber mit der Meinung ist man im IBC eher allein. 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. November 2015)

Ob Mavic-Fanboy per se besser ist? 
Und der fette Max Müller braucht dann auch keine teuren Mavics, wenn er eh nicht fahren kann 

Ersatzteile zB sind sicher für 32-Loch-Standard LRS einfacher als für proprietäre System-LRS.


----------



## jts-nemo (13. November 2015)

So, man rennt also Hypes hinterher, wenn man (deutlich) weniger Geld ausgiebt für (etwa) gleiche Qualität/Funktion? Es ist immer einfach, sich als "ab von der Masse" darzustellen (à la "Aber mit der Meinung ist man im IBC eher allein."), das Amüsante ist nur meist, dass gerade das eine eher populäre, leicht zu vertretende Meinung ist. Nebenbei ist das auch gar nicht so logisch, denn wenn du weniger ausgiebst, ist sogar viel mehr Geld für Fahrtechnikkurse übrig. Und was war das, du rennst lieber keinem Hype hinterher, bist aber der Überzeugung, dass man schön direkt bei den Profis schaut, was die fahren, um dann zu wissen, was du brauchst (im Gegensatz zu Herrn Müller, der auf einigermaßen logische Argumente für seine Käufe hörte)? An deinem Post ist so viel dran, aber ich höre an der Stelle einfach mal auf. Vielleicht in Zukunft mehr sachbezogen kommentieren, und weniger wertend, haben alle mehr davon.

Wie auch immer, die anderen Schnäppchen, zb die Nukeproof Rahmen, sind wirklich sehr günstig!


----------



## dragonjackson (13. November 2015)

Ist mir zu aufwändig und unbedeutend tiefenpsychologisch irgendwelche platten Aussagen zu widerlegen. Schön... irgendwo muss ich gesagt haben ein mavic fanboy zu sein?! Oder dass ich dem worldcup hinterher renne? Oder hast du es nicht verstanden, welche Grundaussage hinter meinem Post stand? Wahrscheinlich. 
Nochmal: warum sollte dieser LRS nicht funktionieren? Auf nachgewiesen hohem Fahrniveau funktionieren sie auch. Und ja, im IBC werden nicht immer objektive Diskussionen geführt. 



Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## jts-nemo (13. November 2015)

Habe nicht geschrieben, dass er nicht funktioniert. Nur noch einmal unterstützt, dass es deutlich günstigere LRS gibt, die auf sehr, sehr ähnlichem Niveau funktionieren. Das war auch der ursprüngliche Punkt vor deiner Antwort, denn es geht hier ja um Schnäppchen, und der Gedanke war eben, dass dies keines ist - ich finde allerdings schon, da es sicher Leute gibt, die genau diesen LRS suchen und mit dem günstigen Preis ein Schnäppchen machen können.


----------



## hnx (13. November 2015)

Dafür gibts noch ein Paar Reifen dazu.

Dass die Mavic LR ein bisschen Kult geworden sind finde ich schon, die Farbkombination findet man nicht oft und da Optik häufig auch entscheidet denke ich wird sicher der ein oder andere Fan über den Makel der problematischeren Ersatzteilversorgung hinwegsehen.


----------



## veraono (14. November 2015)

Kult, Farbe, Optik bei nicht schlechter Funktion sind glaube ich auch eher die Kaufargumente für Mavic als das Preis/Leistungs- Verhältnis oder Ersatzteile-Versorgung.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. November 2015)

Kann den Hype um den LRS auch nicht verstehen. Es gibt viele Fahrer die von den mavic Sachen absolut überzeugt sind aber an den technischen Eckdaten kann es sicher nicht liegen. Ich denke es kommt auf Optik und Image an. Deswegen hat der LRS wenn er nicht gerade für 400€ im netz steht auch nichts im Schnäppchen Thread verloren. So jetzt gibt's Ärger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (14. November 2015)

Im Schnäppchen Thread geht's um Schnäppchen. Nicht um die Bewertung und persönliche Meinung ob es ein besseres Produkt als dieses gibt. Einfach: vorher 100,- jetzt 60,-  - Ersparnis vorhanden. Jeder einzelne ist mündig zu entscheiden, ob es das richtige Produkt für ihn ist. Für die Zweifelnden gibt es Beratungsthreads. 



Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Floh (14. November 2015)

Systemlaufräder sind des Teufels. Ist die landläufige Meinung hier im Forum. Sie sehen halt ein bisschen bling bling aus, sind aber von der Breite her nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit. Da hast Du Recht. Heute lacht man über 21 mm Maulweite.

Geschlossener Felgenboden - tubeless fahren ohne weitere Vorbereitungen ist vielleicht ein Vorteil den man fairerweise nennen sollte. Straight-Pull Messerspeichen (zu wenige für meinen Geschmack).


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. November 2015)

Ich bin mit meinen 21mm Easton Haven UST-Laufrädern sehr zufrieden.
Sind jetzt wegen der Conti-Bereifung vielleicht keine klassischen Systemlaufräder wie die Mavic, aber sie fallen trotzdem in die kritisierte Kategorie und es sind die besten Laufräder die ich je hatte vom Verhältnis Gewicht/Stabilität.
Wenn ich jemals von einem LRS enttäuscht war, dann von DT Swiss. Da wurde Gewicht an der falschen Stelle gespart (obwohl sie an einem AM verbaut wurden und nichtmal besonders leicht waren) und der Service ist katastrophaler als das Krisenmanagement der Bundesregierung.
Letztendlich muss da jeder selbst seine Erfahrung machen und es hängt auch viel vom eigenen Gewicht ab, was bei mir mittlerweile auch 10kg mehr sind als vor ein paar Jahren


----------



## xTr3Me (15. November 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Im Schnäppchen Thread geht's um Schnäppchen. Nicht um die Bewertung und persönliche Meinung ob es ein besseres Produkt als dieses gibt. Einfach: vorher 100,- jetzt 60,-  - Ersparnis vorhanden. Jeder einzelne ist mündig zu entscheiden, ob es das richtige Produkt für ihn ist. Für die Zweifelnden gibt es Beratungsthreads.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von unterwegs


Eindeutig Käse. Ein Schnäppchen ergibt sich aus einem besonderen Preis Leistungs Verhältnis. Die objektiven technischen Eckdaten sind im Verhältnis zum Preis bei diesem LRS einfach schlecht. Um mehr geht's da nicht. Gefallen tut mir der LRS ja, aber das tut nichts zur Sache.


----------



## jts-nemo (16. November 2015)

Eindeutig Käse? Das ist ja dann wohl die *objektive *Meinung, ja? Ich denke, ein Schnäppchen setzt sich zusammen aus einem besonders niedrigen Preis für ein einen gegebenen Nutzen. Dabei wird der Nutzen (z.B. pinke Hausschuhe=hoher Nutzen) durch den *Suchenden *festgelegt - nicht durch eine andere Autorität und erst recht nicht durch dich.
Also liegt das Schnäppchen im Auge des Betrachters. Natürlich sind die genannten Hausschuhe für dich kein Schnäppchen, weil du sie nicht willst. Und etwas, das dich nur mäßig interessiert, ist für dich natürlich erst ein Schnäppchen, wenn es exorbitant günstig wird (siehe den LRS in Frage) - für andere ist das anders.
Manchmal kann es helfen, seine absolute Weltsicht ein wenig aufzureissen und über Perspektiven anderer nachzudenken 

PS: Merkst du, wie ein Schnäppchen nach deiner Definition bei mir immer noch eins ist? Ich widerspreche dir also gar nicht dabei, was ein Schnäppchen sein kann, nur, was nicht ein Schnäppchen ist.


----------



## PlanB (16. November 2015)

@dragonjackson hat es doch voll auf den Punkt gebracht. Bei einem Schnäppchen gehts weder um Preis/Leistung noch um objektiv gute technische Eckdaten, es geht einzig und allein um den im Vergleich zu vorher günstigen Preis. Fertig. Dass es fürs gleiche Geld evtl. bessere Alternativen gibt steht doch hier überhaupt nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. November 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Es funktionieren schmalere Felgen auch. ..
> Aber mit der Meinung ist man im IBC eher allein.


Nein. Das wissen viele.

Mit P/L hat Schnäppchen sicher nix zu tun.
Der Laufradsatz würde sich schon sehr gut im Nomad machen.  
War eigentlich ursprünglich geplant. Allerdings kam dann die neue 36 als option für die Pike ins spiel und der aufpreis wurde in die Gabel investiert.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. November 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Eindeutig Käse. Ein Schnäppchen ergibt sich aus einem besonderen Preis Leistungs Verhältnis. Die objektiven technischen Eckdaten sind im Verhältnis zum Preis bei diesem LRS einfach schlecht. Um mehr geht's da nicht. Gefallen tut mir der LRS ja, aber das tut nichts zur Sache.


Können wir uns einigen, dass es im "Schnäppchen-Thread" nicht um "hey, dieses Produkt ist voll gut für Enduro-Fahrer, weil XXX", sondern dass es leider nur darum geht, ob man auf der Suche nach genau diesem Produkt war (jetzt male ich den Teufel an die Wand und behaupte, es gibt verschiedene Arten von Bedürfnissen) und jetzt eine Preisersparnis hat. 

Ob jetzt deine Aussage eine Referenz für die Leistungsbewertung eines LRS belegt, steht wieder auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Aber auf diesem Blatt gehts dann um die Leistung, in Bezug auf den Preis, in Bezug auf den Einsatzzweck, in Bezug auf den Geldbeutel, in Bezug auf Farbwünsche, in Bezug auf Rechts- oder Linksträger - übrigens: Rechtsträger aber sonst voll links!


Wird mir auch zu doof langsam...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. November 2015)

Mich interessieren die LRS-Schnäppchen immer und offenbar bin ich nicht der Einzige, insofern wüsste ich keinen Grund, warum man diese nicht mehr in dem Thema veröffentlichen sollte.


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2015)

System LRS muß man einfach fahren, darf man im IBC halt nicht an die große Glocke, weils alle anderen ohne besser wissen.


----------



## Floh (16. November 2015)

Ist eine philosphische Frage Systemlaufrad oder nicht. Für mich, der gerne selber wartet und schraubt, sind Standard-Teile immer einfacher als ein Laufradsatz bei dem ich den nächsten Satz Spezialwerkzeug brauche.

Im Rennsport sind es auch immer Marketing-Hintergründe. Die Teamfahrer fahren irgendwelche Reifen und kleben das Sponsor-Logo drauf, und wenn einer Crossmax fährt dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht die Version von der Stange, sondern einen Entwicklungsstand. Ist ja auch gut dass die das unter Rennbedingungen testen, nur man sollte nicht erwarten dass das dann später auch so über die Theke geht.

Ich habe mich auf Hope Naben eingeschossen, die sind auch nicht perfekt aber einfach zu warten wenn es überhaupt mal nötig ist, und man kann sie für kleines Geld auf jeden Achsstandard umbauen.


----------



## frogmatic (16. November 2015)

*gähn* könnt ihr das bitte im Laufradforum ausdiskutieren...?


----------



## hnx (16. November 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> *gähn* könnt ihr das bitte im Laufradforum ausdiskutieren...?


Ne, da wurde das Thema schon zu Grabe getragen, hier noch nicht.


----------



## Derivator22 (16. November 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13379030

Hat jemand schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit der XO sammeln dürfen? Primär interessiert mich die Haltbarkeit der Carbonhebel.


----------



## AnAx (16. November 2015)

Ich habe zwar nicht die X0 Carbon, aber an zwei Avids Carbonhebel. Bisher keine Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit, auch bei Einsatz im Bikepark...


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. November 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13379030
> 
> Hat jemand schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit der XO sammeln dürfen? Primär interessiert mich die Haltbarkeit der Carbonhebel.



Fahre die XO Carbon am Enduro, haben sich schon lange bewährt, auch nach mehrfachen Stürzen  Und zu dem Preis fast unschlagbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (16. November 2015)

Tausend Dank 
-> Gekauft!

Hoffe, dass entgegen der Abbildung nicht die dusseligen, silbernen Schellen geliefert werden...


----------



## jammerlappen (16. November 2015)

Ich soll die Leitungsführung zugesendet bekommen.


----------



## Stemminator (17. November 2015)

Waaaaaaaaaa, hab die MT7 verpasst...  

Waren die schnell vergriffen?


----------



## frogmatic (17. November 2015)

Ja.

 Offensichtlich


----------



## toastet (17. November 2015)

Kann man sich doch quasi denken bei 2 für 1, habs aber auch verpasst, aber war schon heute Mittag gegen 12


----------



## shurikn (18. November 2015)

waren eh nur 4 Stück auf Lager...


----------



## Stemminator (18. November 2015)

Das wollte ich hören...


----------



## fone (18. November 2015)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## culoduro (19. November 2015)

Die MT7 für 249 waren übrigens ohne Scheiben bei mir.  Bei manchen Sets von Mantel waren ja wohl auch zwei Scben mit dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (20. November 2015)

Ärgerlich aber selbst ohne Scheiben ein super Preis.  Haben die eine separate Seite wo die solche Tages Angebote Listen?


----------



## veraono (20. November 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Continental RaceKing 2.2
> Günstigste Ausführung (kein BCC usw., somit für viele unfahrbar XD )
> 
> 7€
> ...


Der Preis ist zwar echt Top aber diese Reifen sind auch genauso viel Wert wie sie kosten. Dermaßen miese Verarbeitung hab ich sonst noch nicht gesehen (eiern dermaßen). Vielleicht eine Ausschuss- Charge o.ä? 
 Für die Stadtschlampe oder Winterbike aber brauchbar.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. November 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Der Preis ist zwar echt Top aber diese Reifen sind auch genauso viel Wert wie sie kosten. Dermaßen miese Verarbeitung hab ich sonst noch nicht gesehen (eiern dermaßen). Vielleicht eine Ausschuss- Charge o.ä?
> Für die Stadtschlampe oder Winterbike aber brauchbar.


hatte ich auch...allerdings hatten die irgendwann einen Höhenschlag aber fürs Geld nicht so verkehrt. Das fehlende Black Chili hab ich nicht so gemerkt.


----------



## der-gute (21. November 2015)

Fürs Winterbike mMn eher nicht.

Da ist BCC echt n Fortschritt.

Der billige Reifen rollt schlechter und grippt auf nassem Asphalt beschissen.

der BCC dagegen hat da wirklich deutliche Vorteile.

Es ist halt eine Conti-Karkasse.
Den BC gibts als Protection, die nach 2 Bordsteinkontakten spätestens eiert.
Oder als Race Sport, der für die Stadt zu dünnhäutig ist und leider schlecht tubeless geht.

Ich würde auch keine 7€ für einen einfachen RK ausgeben.
dann lieber einen echten Strassenreifen wie Marathon oder Contact...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. November 2015)

Ich sehe keinen Sinn bei einem kritischen Teil wie den Reifen die paar Euros an Mehrinvestition zu sparen.
Wenn ihr euch auch nur einmal mehr damit flach legt war es das Ganze in keinster Weise wert, vom Aufwand mindestens jede Saison die billigen Reifen wechseln zu müssen mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. November 2015)

Warum wurde der Beitrag von @Kamelle mit den reduzierten YT-Bikes gelöscht, was war daran jetzt schon wieder nicht regelkonform?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (21. November 2015)

Die Regeln - nehme ich an...


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2015)

Klärt mich auf? Um welchen Schnapper ging's?


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2015)

.


----------



## Stemminator (21. November 2015)

Beim Preis für das 167er Process könnte man glatt schwach werden.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. November 2015)

Er hatte sinngemäß nur den Hinweis gepostet, dass bei YT zur Zeit einige Bikes reduziert sind. Ohne Link und ohne die Ersparnis zu beziffern. Kann ich trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen, warum man das löschen muss. Wer sich gerade für ein YT interessiert, wird wohl wissen wo es die zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## frogmatic (21. November 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Die Regeln - nehme ich an...


Diese hier?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. November 2015)

Der Link zu YT war schon richtig, man musste halt vorher einmalig seine Region auswählen und dann auf den Link klicken.
Kann ich auch net nachvollziehen warum sowas gelöscht wird und teilweise völlig wertloser Unsinn stehen bleibt.


----------



## zuz (22. November 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Der Preis ist zwar echt Top aber diese Reifen sind auch genauso viel Wert wie sie kosten. Dermaßen miese Verarbeitung hab ich sonst noch nicht gesehen (eiern dermaßen). Vielleicht eine Ausschuss- Charge o.ä?
> Für die Stadtschlampe oder Winterbike aber brauchbar.



Hatte das schon bei mehreren BCC Contis, x-king und trailking jeweils bekommen, montiert, eiert ohne ende. Conti hat zumindest immer anstandslos getauscht ...


----------



## der-gute (23. November 2015)

Schade das der RF Atlas bei Bike-Discount 31.8 und nicht 35 mm is...


----------



## Derivator22 (23. November 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Der Preis ist zwar echt Top aber diese Reifen sind auch genauso viel Wert wie sie kosten.



Dann stimmt doch alles 
Ich fahre ihn auf dem "Hunderad", wo er morgens und abends seine km bei moderatem Speed frisst, da passt das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (23. November 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/686881-alutech-fanes-4-0-rahmen-schwarz

neue Fanes Rahmen für 1050€


----------



## NewK (23. November 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Ion K_Cap bei Bikeunit für 49,99€ +VK
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/ion-kcap-protection-grey-melange-389242.html


Hat die jemand und kann was drüber sagen?
Anziehen ohne Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen ist schon mal gut.
Wie ist so die Belüftung und der Halt?
Ausreichender Schutz?
Danke!


----------



## veraono (23. November 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Dann stimmt doch alles


Ja, passt eh. Der Deal ging schon durchaus in Ordnung für mich. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass hier nicht , wie der  UVP und der große Name der draufsteht vielleicht Erhoffen lassen,  Top-Qualität zum schleuder-Preis geliefert wird.


----------



## limbokoenig (23. November 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Hat die jemand und kann was drüber sagen?
> Anziehen ohne Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen ist schon mal gut.
> Wie ist so die Belüftung und der Halt?
> Ausreichender Schutz?
> Danke!



Keine Ahnung ob du es gesehen hast, aber im News-Bereich gibts aktuell nen Test

/e: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ion-k_cap-knieschoner-im-test-ein-schoner-fuers-grobe.776607/


----------



## NewK (23. November 2015)

Nein, hatte ich nicht...


----------



## PraterRadler (24. November 2015)

@Nayis Top-Link. Exakt beim 50mm 35-Haven warte ich schon länger  auf günstigere Preise.


----------



## Plumpssack (24. November 2015)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> @Nayis Top-Link. Exakt beim 50mm 35-Haven warte ich schon länger  auf günstigere Preise.


wo? sehe keinen Link..?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2015)

.


----------



## Plumpssack (24. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> im schnäppchenthread vielleicht?


Ups, danke. Mir war nicht bewusst dass es zweit unterschiedliche Threads gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (24. November 2015)

Ist es eigtl. gewollt, dass die beiden letzten Angebote über Zanox laufen? Will da jemand Geld mit verdienen, hier Schnäppchen einzustellen?


----------



## Plumpssack (24. November 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SRAM-S2210-C...246689?hash=item58ce98dd61:g:Vk8AAOSwsB9WDO4C
Meint ihr man bekommt 50€ für dreifach Spider mit Kettenblättern und das Innenlager? Wäre dann eine nagelneue X0 Kurbeö für 150€.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2015)

.


----------



## Bench (24. November 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das als Schnäppchen zu betrachten ist... oder als Schrott
> Aber eine Mini-Taschenlampe für 1,86€...
> http://www.amazon.de/ZOOMABLE-Tasch...=1446760078&sr=8-1&keywords=cree+taschenlampe
> plus 1€ Versand, für Amazon-Prime evtl. vrsandkostenfrei?
> ...


Heute ist meine angekommen, also fast 20 Tage Lieferzeit.
Für den Preis von 2,86€ hab ich jetzt eine süße Mini-Notfalllampe.
Hab sie erstmal mit einem AA Ansmann 2000mAh Akku mit 1,2V probiert und gegen meine 3xAAA Lampe von Aldi verglichen.
Leuchtfarbe deutlich cooler, die der Aldi ist im Vergleich fast schon warmweiß.
Etwas dunkler, aber nicht so wie erwartet. Dachte mit nur 1,2V ist es eine Funzel wie eine Kerze, aber dem ist nicht so.
Als Notfalllampe allemal ausreichend. Mit einer 1,5V oder gar einem 14500er LiIon mit 3,7V sollte sie noch heller sein, aber extra deswegen bestell ich keinen neuen Akku wenn ich zigfach AA hier rumliegen hab.


----------



## Derivator22 (24. November 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Heute ist meine angekommen, also fast 20 Tage Lieferzeit.
> Für den Preis von 2,86€ hab ich jetzt eine süße Mini-Notfalllampe.
> Hab sie erstmal mit einem AA Ansmann 2000mAh Akku mit 1,2V probiert und gegen meine 3xAAA Lampe von Aldi verglichen.
> Leuchtfarbe deutlich cooler, die der Aldi ist im Vergleich fast schon warmweiß.
> ...



Meine kam gestern 
Sofern du die 5w Cree vom Aldi meinst, die ich auch habe, finde ich, dass die Lampe nicht einmal 10% mithalten kann.
Für ~3€ (Aldi Lampe 9,99€) passt das PLV, aber die Qualität ist doch deutlich niedriger, ganz zu schweigen von der Lichtausbeute/ Leistung.
Das Gewinde hin zum Batteriefach ist sehr ungenau geschnitten und das Licht ist sehr bläulich.

Trotz allem: für das "Geld" eine Fokussierte LED Lampe aus gefräst Alu zu bekommen ist wow! 
Mein Kaufgrund war dir Größe, der Clip und dass sie mit einer AA betrieben werden kann.
Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tip!


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. November 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ist es eigtl. gewollt, dass die beiden letzten Angebote über Zanox laufen? Will da jemand Geld mit verdienen, hier Schnäppchen einzustellen?



Erklär mal bitte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2015)

.


----------



## sp00n82 (25. November 2015)

Das Zanox-Gemülle wird hier glaube ich von der Forensoftware eingespielt, da hat der User keinen Einfluss drauf.
Ich hab mir ein Greasemonkey-Script geschrieben, dass das rausfiltert (zusammen mit den defekten Umlauten in einigen älteren Postings und den lustigen Tapatalkern).

// Edit
Uuund die Forensoftware mag den Code nicht. Gibts jetzt hier: http://pastebin.com/wiNvxDj2


----------



## toastet (25. November 2015)

Reverb ohne Entlüftungsset macht keinen Sinn...


----------



## Jierdan (25. November 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Reverb ohne Entlüftungsset macht keinen Sinn...



Und wenn man schon eine am anderen Rad hat?


----------



## Bench (25. November 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Reverb ohne Entlüftungsset macht keinen Sinn...


why?
hab ne Reverb ohne Entlüftungsset.
funktioniert bisher ohne Probleme, aber noch nicht viel gefahren.


----------



## PlanB (25. November 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> aber noch nicht viel gefahren.


Merkse selber, oder?


----------



## Bench (25. November 2015)

PlanB schrieb:


> Merkse selber, oder?


tolle Antwort.
Hoffe du merkst selber, was du für ein toller Hecht bist.
Anstatt einfach mal zu helfen, irgendnen Scheiß schreiben, nur damit du was geschrieben hast.
Du bist Deutschland!


----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Reverb ohne Entlüftungsset macht keinen Sinn...


Genauso viel Sinn, wie eine Avid ohne diesen... oh halt, bei der Avid ist ja kein Set dabei?! Sinnlooooos!!!!!



Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## delphi1507 (25. November 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Reverb ohne Entlüftungsset macht keinen Sinn...


Und warum? fahre 2 reverbs..., nicht erst seit gestern und die werden auch durchaus öfter bewegt, 
Entlüften war noch nie notwendig ...


----------



## frogmatic (25. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> wikipedia


Und der link ist wohl eher https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affiliate-Marketing ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (26. November 2015)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Carbocage bei Amazon Prime für 21,85 € bis heute abend:
> www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00REWHOKQ


Der Preis ist bestimmt gut... aber helft mir: da mein Autoschlüssel an den Bund muss, ist doch der ganze "Vorteil" dahin?! Hab ja dann genauso einen Klumpen in der Hosentasche?! Klimpern tun sie in der Jeans eh nie...


----------



## EvoOlli (26. November 2015)

Habe ich gespostet, da es im Kaufe/Verkaufe Thread mal eine Riesen-Diskussion mit vielen Käufern danach gegeben hat. Ich persönlich finde das Teil total unpraktisch


----------



## dragonjackson (26. November 2015)

Sehe das Ding auch überall beworben - gutes Marketing... Die Schlüssel sind aufgeräumt, das stimmt. Aber nur wenn ich "normale" Hausschlüssel habe. Autoschlüssel, oder für das Fahrradschloss mit Kunststoffummantelung sind wieder am baumeln... 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. November 2015)

Und ein Schluesselbund funktioniert auch mit dicken Winterhandschuhen. Das Teil wohl eher nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. November 2015)

sooo geil der Blackfriday  - Server bei Chainreaction und Canyon zusammengebrochen, nur weils paar Prozente gibt!


----------



## Beaumont (27. November 2015)

Tja, geiz war noch nie geiler!


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2015)

Bei mir geht CRC.


----------



## everywhere.local (27. November 2015)

4% auf die Minnaars


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. November 2015)

wie bezahlt ihr bei superstar components? bei mir gibts nur noch die möglichkeit mit kreditkarte. sonst konnte man noch mit paypal bezahlen.
das is doch lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (27. November 2015)

Habe die letzten Bestellungen immer mit Kreditkarte gezahlt. 

Im Ausland eben üblicher (genau wie z.B. Bestellungen auf Amazon.com/uk auch nur mit KK laufen)

Wieso sollte das lächerlich sein?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. November 2015)

weil sonst hatte man noch die möglichkeit mit paypal oder anderen zahlungs systemen zu bezahlen. jetzt eben keine auswahl mehr.
und nur weil ich da zwei mal im jahr was kaufe besorg ich mir keine kreditkarte. und in den meiste anderen shops auch im ausland hat man auch andere zahlungs möglichkeiten. somit als kunde die wahl wie man seine rechnung begleichen will.


----------



## decay (27. November 2015)

Tja, so ist das halt, ist für den Verkäufer halt am bequemsten und in UK und im Rest von Europa auch eins der meistgenutzten Zahlungsmittel. 

Eventuell kannst ja sowas benutzen, Prepaid Kreditkarte:

https://www.cardscout.de/prepaid-kreditkarte-ohne-schufa


----------



## holgersen (27. November 2015)

Paypal macht im Ausland ohne EUR keinen Sinn, weil die in den Standardeinstellungen einen Umrechnungskurs nehmen, der gut zum Rest von den Praktiken von dem Laden passt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schon alleine deswegen ist das Zahlen per Kreditkarte aus Kundensicht die deutlich bessere Lösung.


----------



## dragonjackson (27. November 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> hier der o.g. CC-LRS für 79,--
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/sunring-black-flag-lrs-comp-26-15mmx12-schwarzweiss-ww-363395.html



Achtung - dieser unterscheidet sich zum Expert, dass er nicht vorne auf 20mm umgerüstet werden kann und ca. 100g schwerer ist. 
Da ich eh 20mm brauche und die 10,- mir 100g wert sind - nahm ich jetzt als Winter LRS den Expert mal mit 

Hier der Expert:



cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://www.bikeunit.de/sunring-black-flag-lrs-expert-26-15mmx12-schwarzweiss-ww-363406.html
> 
> 26" blackflagexpert cc lrs 90€ statt normal 250€
> 
> ...


----------



## freetourer (27. November 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Achtung - dieser unterscheidet sich zum Expert, dass er nicht vorne auf 20mm umgerüstet werden kann und ca. 100g schwerer ist.
> Da ich eh 20mm brauche und die 10,- mir 100g wert sind - nahm ich jetzt als Winter LRS den Expert mal mit
> 
> Hier der Expert:



Der Charger Expert wäre ganz interessant - ich habe aber 20mm Steckachse.

Lässt sich die Vorderradnabe umbauen?

Wenn ja, wo gibt es den Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (27. November 2015)

@freetourer z.B. bei BC: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...lack-Flag-Charger-ADD-Expert-Demon-II-p38814/

Die Black Flag/Charger Comp lassen sich auch umbauen. Allerdings sind die Adapter etwas schwieriger zu bekommen.


----------



## freetourer (27. November 2015)

arghlol schrieb:


> @freetourer z.B. bei BC: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...lack-Flag-Charger-ADD-Expert-Demon-II-p38814/
> 
> Die Black Flag/Charger Comp lassen sich auch umbauen. Allerdings sind die Adapter etwas schwieriger zu bekommen.



Danke.

Aber ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich da was durcheinander geworfen habe:

Die LR aus dem angebot sind ja die Comp.

Die nötigen Adapter habe ich aber leider noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## arghlol (27. November 2015)

Die hatten sie auch mal bei BC meine ich. Zumindest habe ich die 15mm Adapter damals dort bekommen. Wobei in der Beschreibung damals der Charger nicht aufgeführt war, sondern nur Black Flag Comp und noch irgendein anderer (Demon II vermutlich).

Aktuell kann man dort leider nur die Adapter für die Hinterachse bestellen. Vielleicht mal anfragen, ob sie die aufnehmen ins Sortiment. Ist halt fraglich, ob du da heute noch eine Antwort bekommst.


----------



## Seebl (27. November 2015)

85€ inkl. Versand für einen LRS mit für mich passenden Adaptern, 23mm Maulweite und Tubeless-Fähigkeit, kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. November 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Der Charger Expert wäre ganz interessant - ich habe aber 20mm Steckachse.
> 
> Lässt sich die Vorderradnabe umbauen?
> 
> Wenn ja, wo gibt es den Adapter?


Da bin ich grad am recherchieren. Anscheinend passen wohl die Adapter für die Demon2 Nabe. Zumindest für die Hinterradnabe hat mir das Bike Components inzwischen bestätigt und sie haben den Text auf der Seite auch entsprechend angepasst: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...rt-Charger-Expert-ADD-Expert-Demon-II-p38236/

Wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass die Adapter für das Vorderrad dann auch identisch mit denen von der Demon2 Nabe sind, dann wären das die Artikelnummern:
ED2FCAPQR
ED2FCAP15
ED2FCAP20

Bisher ohne Gewähr, ich hab da nochmal nachgehakt.


----------



## Plumpssack (27. November 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Da bin ich grad am recherchieren. Anscheinend passen wohl die Adapter für die Demon2 Nabe. Zumindest für die Hinterradnabe hat mir das Bike Components inzwischen bestätigt und sie haben den Text auf der Seite auch entsprechend angepasst: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...rt-Charger-Expert-ADD-Expert-Demon-II-p38236/
> 
> Wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass die Adapter für das Vorderrad dann auch identisch mit denen von der Demon2 Nabe sind, dann wären das die Artikelnummern:
> ED2FCAPQR
> ...


In der Regel sollte fast jeder örtliche Händler passende Adapter bei MCG beziehen können.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> In der Regel sollte fast jeder örtliche Händler passende Adapter bei MCG beziehen können.


Alle die an MCG oder *Namen grad vergessen* angeschlossen sind. Die Adapter bei Sunringle sehen oft sehr ähnlich aus,passen dann aber doch nicht. B-C besorgt aber bestimmt die richtigen. Teuer sind die halt ! Ich hab mal 20€+Versand bezahlt.


----------



## jammerlappen (28. November 2015)

Slik ging nur bis Mitternacht...


----------



## fone (30. November 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Da bin ich grad am recherchieren. Anscheinend passen wohl die Adapter für die Demon2 Nabe. Zumindest für die Hinterradnabe hat mir das Bike Components inzwischen bestätigt und sie haben den Text auf der Seite auch entsprechend angepasst: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...rt-Charger-Expert-ADD-Expert-Demon-II-p38236/
> 
> Wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass die Adapter für das Vorderrad dann auch identisch mit denen von der Demon2 Nabe sind, dann wären das die Artikelnummern:
> ED2FCAPQR
> ...


Danke Dir!
Erst das schöne Schnäppchen von @cxfahrer abgehakt wegen 12er Hinterradachse und dann nach "Studium" dieses Threads doch fix bestellt, trotz weißer Felgen .
Krieg ich die Kappen am HR alleine ausgetauscht?


----------



## sp00n82 (30. November 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> Erst das schöne Schnäppchen von @cxfahrer abgehakt wegen 12er Hinterradachse und dann nach "Studium" dieses Threads doch fix bestellt, trotz weißer Felgen .
> Krieg ich die Kappen am HR alleine ausgetauscht?


Am Hinterrad brauchst du für die Freilaufseite evtl. einen schmalen 17er Schlüssel, die "normalen" sind zu dick. Und etwas langes, nicht zu schmales um auf der anderen Seite dagegenzuhalten (bei mir wars grad eine Kettenverschleißlehre). Die Kappe auf der anderen Seite kann man einfach abziehen.

Beim Vorderrad muss ich nochmal schauen. Heraus gekriegt hab ich sie mit einem Plastikfilzstift und einem Gummihammer, aber wieder rein gekriegt bisher noch nicht. Das vertage ich wohl, bis ich die korrekten Endkappen habe. 

Dass die oben angegebenen Demon2-Endkappen für das Hinterrad passen konnte ich übrigens gerade selbst testen, das sind genau die gleichen.


PS: Am Freitag gabs den LRS noch in Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (30. November 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> PS: Am Freitag gabs den LRS noch in Schwarz.


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! 

Achso, ne Blackflag... den Comp gibts noch in Schwarz. Ich hab den Expert bestellt.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. November 2015)

Aber dafür stolze 10€ teurer... die durch den Black Friday Sale wieder ausgeglichen wurden.


----------



## arghlol (30. November 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Krieg ich die Kappen am HR alleine ausgetauscht?


Die Kappe auf Freilaufseite ist einfach auf die Achse geschraubt, wenn ich mich da recht erinner. Bei mir war das ganze nur handfest angezogen und ließ sich sogar ohne Werkzeug öffnen.
Der Umbau ist wirklich absolut unkritisch und keine Wissenschaft.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. November 2015)

arghlol schrieb:


> Die Kappe auf Freilaufseite ist einfach auf die Achse geschraubt, wenn ich mich da recht erinner. Bei mir war das ganze nur handfest angezogen und ließ sich sogar ohne Werkzeug öffnen.
> Der Umbau ist wirklich absolut unkritisch und keine Wissenschaft.


Ja, ich glaub bei meinem Inferno LRS konnte ich den glaube ich auch einfach von Hand runterdrehen. Beim Black Flag Expert gerade eben musste ich aber tatsächlich mit dem Konusschlüssel ran.


----------



## dragonjackson (30. November 2015)

Sorry Leute, welchen Adapter brauche ich nun vorne auf 20mm zu kommen bei dem black flag expert. Sorry, bin gerade geschäftlich unterwegs für paar Tage und Internet ist etwas schwer. Also falls jemand vor dem PC sitzt und ihm langweilig ist... 
Danke 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## sp00n82 (30. November 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, welchen Adapter brauche ich nun vorne auf 20mm zu kommen bei dem black flag expert. Sorry, bin gerade geschäftlich unterwegs für paar Tage und Internet ist etwas schwer. Also falls jemand vor dem PC sitzt und ihm langweilig ist...
> Danke


Vermutlich der hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...lack-Flag-Charger-ADD-Expert-Demon-II-p38814/


----------



## Tobi29NRW (1. Dezember 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Achtung - dieser unterscheidet sich zum Expert, dass er nicht vorne auf 20mm umgerüstet werden kann und ca. 100g schwerer ist.
> Da ich eh 20mm brauche und die 10,- mir 100g wert sind - nahm ich jetzt als Winter LRS den Expert mal mit
> 
> Hier der Expert:



So, mein "SUNringlé Black Flag Expert LRS 26" 15mm/X12 schwarz/weiß (WW)" ist gekommen. Das Felgenband ist anscheinend ein tubelessfähiges (gelbes) Klebeband. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2015)

Wie breit ist die Felge denn innen?

Danke!


----------



## kRoNiC (1. Dezember 2015)

Außen 24mm / Innen 19mm

Siehe hier: http://sun-ringle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/rim-profiles_rev_.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2015)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> So, mein "SUNringlé Black Flag Expert LRS 26" 15mm/X12 schwarz/weiß (WW)" ist gekommen. Das Felgenband ist anscheinend ein tubelessfähiges (gelbes) Klebeband. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


Blackflag sind ab Werk Tubeless. Das gelbe Band ist aber recht dünn, ging bei mir mit dem Reifenheber kaputt!


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Dezember 2015)

Sunringel arbeitet mit notubes band...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Dezember 2015)

Antwort von BikeComponents zum Umbau des Vorderrads auf QR beim Black Flag Expert:



> das habe ich nochmal bei SunRingle angefragt und diese haben auch spezielle Adapter, welche zu deinem >Expert kompatibel sind.
> 
> Wir können den Artikel gerne für dich als Sonderposten bestellen.
> 
> ...




Lustigerweise taucht diese Artikelnummer auf der MCG-Seite gar nicht auf. Aber die bezeichnen die Endkappen für den Charger Expert dort ja konsequent auch als _Cahrger Expert_.


----------



## fone (2. Dezember 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, welchen Adapter brauche ich nun vorne auf 20mm zu kommen bei dem black flag expert.


Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der Felgenbreiten-Mensch aber was habt ihr mit der Black Flag (19mm XC-Felge) und ner 20mm Achse vor?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Dezember 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> P.S. der erste Sunringle LRS ist im Bikemarkt mit 30%Aufschlag aufgetaucht...



Shitstorm schon losgetreten oder wird das als freie Marktwirtschaft toleriert?


----------



## Jierdan (2. Dezember 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der Felgenbreiten-Mensch aber was habt ihr mit der Black Flag (19mm XC-Felge) und ner 20mm Achse vor?



Fatbike ist out, als nächstes kommt das Skinny-Bike, die Mischung aus Rennrad und Downhiller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. Dezember 2015)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Shitstorm schon losgetreten oder wird das als freie Marktwirtschaft toleriert?



Welcher Shitstorm? Habe nichtmals einen Namen erwähnt.

Aber kann sich jeder seinen Teil bei denken...

BTW habe ich das bei der Verlinkung eines Schnapps als ps erwähnt, deine Form des Zitats gibt das falsch wieder.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der Felgenbreiten-Mensch aber was habt ihr mit der Black Flag (19mm XC-Felge) und ner 20mm Achse vor?


Schwalbe IceSpiker 2.1 montieren ...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Dezember 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Welcher Shitstorm? Habe nichtmals einen Namen erwähnt.
> Aber kann sich jeder seinen Teil bei denken...
> BTW habe ich das bei der Verlinkung eines Schnapps als ps erwähnt, deine Form des Zitats gibt das falsch wieder.



Schade, dass du jetzt zurückruderst, ich hätte dir beim epochalsten Shitstorm in der Geschichte von MTB-News gerne Rücken gegeben, aber nix für ungut.


----------



## Derivator22 (3. Dezember 2015)

Bikeunit, Brügelmann, Fahrrad.de... alles der selbe Laden, weshalb ich noch anmerken wollte, dass man ab 100€ Bestellwert den Newsletter schnell abonnieren kann und dann einen 10€ Gutschein erhält.
Habe den Black Flag Comp bestellt und noch Handschuhe und Brakepads dazu gepackt.


----------



## toastet (3. Dezember 2015)

5 euro gibts meine ich auch noch für ne produktbewertung und dann auch ab 50 euro wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Derivator22 (3. Dezember 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> 5 euro gibts meine ich auch noch für ne produktbewertung und dann auch ab 50 euro wenn ich mich nicht täusche



Ja, wollte das nur kurz in den Raum werfen, da ich es selbst fast vergessen hatte und beim Checkout irgendwie der Groschen fiel


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Dezember 2015)

Kann man die Gutscheine denn kombinieren?


----------



## johannes140 (3. Dezember 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Kann man die Gutscheine denn kombinieren?


Nein, man kann immer nur einen einloesen.


----------



## fone (3. Dezember 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schwalbe IceSpiker 2.1 montieren ...


Ah! Verstehe! 
Ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## huebrator (3. Dezember 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Bikeunit, Brügelmann, Fahrrad.de... alles der selbe Laden, weshalb ich noch anmerken wollte, dass man ab 100€ Bestellwert den Newsletter schnell abonnieren kann und dann einen 10€ Gutschein erhält.
> Habe den Black Flag Comp bestellt und noch Handschuhe und Brakepads dazu gepackt.



Das lohnt sich dort aber nur, wenn die wirkliche supi Angebote haben, sonst sind die eher Apotheke und da hilft auch der Gutschein nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (3. Dezember 2015)

Jap, aber das bezog sich auf das Schnäppchen mit den LRS'en.
Clarks Brakepads für die Elixir, XO usw. habe ich für 3,99€ das Paar auch noch mitgeordert. Ob die was taugen oder nicht ist egal, die kommen in die Satteltasche als Notfallvorrat


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. Dezember 2015)

leithuhn schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/five-ten-1648
> 
> Freerider in grau und rot für 60 Euro.
> 
> Gruß



Hab die roten 5.10 Freerider heute bekommen, richtig geile Optik, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Pakalolo (6. Dezember 2015)

Bike Discount schickt im Newsletter rum, dass nur heute 10% auf Artikel aus dem Bereich "Sale" gelten. Jetzt wollte ich mir die 5 10 Impact low holen, aber im gesamten Bestellvorgang werden keine 10% abgezogen. Hat's schon wer probiert? 
liegts evtl am Android? Vielleicht mal mit dem PC ausprobieren?
Hab ich etwas überlesen?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (6. Dezember 2015)

@Pakalolo 
Die Klamotten sind teilweise schon um 10% rabattiert.
Keine separater Code notwendig.
Diese Aktion gab es vor geraumer Zeit schon einmal und danach habe ich verglichen.
Passt schon mit den 10%.


----------



## Pakalolo (6. Dezember 2015)

Ah ok....ist ein wenig verwirrend. 
Danke


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Dezember 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> E-13 Kurbelarme LG1 68-73/170mm Schwarz 79,90€ statt 239,90€
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=15015
> 
> E-13 Kurbelarme LG1 83/170mm Schwarz 79,90€ statt 239,90€
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=15014



Die sind mit 30er Achse, Achtung!


----------



## Floh (8. Dezember 2015)

boblike schrieb:


> http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=133e083454eb554266173e96e&id=4604fd1fe5&e=c6711e04e8
> 
> EVOC Rucksack und Lezyne Lampen Set zum fairen Preis.



Kann bei dem EVOC Rucksack keine Größe auswählen, bin ich zu doof oder die? Ich brauche definitiv XL wenn der richtig sitzen soll.


----------



## dragonjackson (8. Dezember 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Kann bei dem EVOC Rucksack keine Größe auswählen, bin ich zu doof oder die? Ich brauche definitiv XL wenn der richtig sitzen soll.


Die sinds... anrufen...


----------



## Gudyo (8. Dezember 2015)

RCZ

SHIMANO Pédalier XTR 10v M985 2x10 30/42 175mm (KFCM985EX20) =* 199.99e au lieu de 524.63e*
und wetere schöne Sachen von Shimano z.B. 
SHIMANO Paire de roues MT66 29" Tubeless Disc Centerlock (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Noir (AWHMT66FERE9DM)









€ 189.99

PVP 356.03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (8. Dezember 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die sind mit 30er Achse, Achtung!



Kannst Du die Warnung mal erklären?

Haben nicht alle modernen LG ne 30er Achse?


----------



## nationrider (9. Dezember 2015)

heute bei hibike Reverse black one  pedale für gut 70tacken mit versand....


----------



## Taxer (9. Dezember 2015)

Wie gut sind die Reverse Black one? Vom Aussehen und Gewicht klingt das zu dem Preis nach einem sehr guten Angebot.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Warnung mal erklären?
> 
> Haben nicht alle modernen LG ne 30er Achse?



LG, was ist das? Ich schrub nur, weil kein Innenlager mitkommt. Mit ohne Innenlager ist der Preis nicht so toll, directmount ist ja nicht möglich.



Taxer schrieb:


> Wie gut sind die Reverse Black one? Vom Aussehen und Gewicht klingt das zu dem Preis nach einem sehr guten Angebot.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Die Reverse Pedale sehe ich skeptisch, nachdem ich mal Superstar mit so einer kurzen Achse hatte - da wurde das Pedal schnell kippelig seitlich wegen Spiel im Lager. 
Aber Reverse ist sicher besser....meine Escape sind aber auch nur so "mittelgut", die Pins fallen ständig raus, weil das Alu so weich ist und das Gewinde Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Staanemer (9. Dezember 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> LG, was ist das? Ich schrub nur, weil kein Innenlager mitkommt. Mit ohne Innenlager ist der Preis nicht so toll, directmount ist ja nicht möglich.
> 
> 
> Die Reverse Pedale sehe ich skeptisch, nachdem ich mal Superstar mit so einer kurzen Achse hatte - da wurde das Pedal schnell kippelig seitlich wegen Spiel im Lager.
> Aber Reverse ist sicher besser....meine Escape sind aber auch nur so "mittelgut", die Pins fallen ständig raus, weil das Alu so weich ist und das Gewinde Schaden nimmt.



Ach, jetzt lese ich es erst: cxfahrer. Ich ziehe meine Aussage zurück, da habe ich rhetorisch keine Change.


----------



## morph027 (9. Dezember 2015)

Bezüglich der O'Neal Schuhe. Meine kamen gestern auch an...Aber mit der Sohle Plattform fahren war wohl doch etwas zu hoch gepokert  Ich würde die direkt noch frisch verpackt zum Selbstkostenpreis zzgl. Versand weitergeben, falls jemand Interesse an den roten in 42 hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (9. Dezember 2015)

morph027 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der O'Neal Schuhe. Meine kamen gestern auch an...Aber mit der Sohle Plattform fahren war wohl doch etwas zu hoch gepokert  Ich würde die direkt noch frisch verpackt zum Selbstkostenpreis zzgl. Versand weitergeben, falls jemand Interesse an den roten in 42 hat...


So hartes Gummi? Bin ich ja fast froh, dass ich zu lang gezögert habe.


----------



## morph027 (10. Dezember 2015)

Jip,recht hart und stark profiliert. SPD halt...Ein Versuch wars wert 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z2 Tablet LTE mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Dezember 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> So hartes Gummi? Bin ich ja fast froh, dass ich zu lang gezögert habe.


Ich war der Ausprobierer auf der Probefahrt. Die Dinger sind schon okay, aber auf meinen Superstar Flats fanden die keinen Halt. Man spürt eben auch die integrierte Verstärkung für die Cleats. Ich wollte mir aber eh mal wieder Clickies holen....


----------



## fone (10. Dezember 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt lese ich es erst: cxfahrer. Ich ziehe meine Aussage zurück, da habe ich rhetorisch keine Change.


Ich würde aber auch gerne wissen, was LG sind.


----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> LG, was ist das? Ich schrub nur, weil kein Innenlager mitkommt. Mit ohne Innenlager ist der Preis nicht so toll, directmount ist ja nicht möglich.


Neee, du schrubst:


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die sind mit 30er Achse, Achtung!



Da steht nix "ohne Innenlager" 



fone schrieb:


> Ich würde aber auch gerne wissen, was LG sind.



Hä? is doch komplett klar was er meint...E-13 LG1.

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=15015


----------



## messias (10. Dezember 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Ich würde aber auch gerne wissen, was *LG *sind.





visualex schrieb:


> E-13 Kurbelarme *LG*1 68-73/170mm Schwarz 79,90€ statt 239,90€
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=15015
> 
> E-13 Kurbelarme *LG*1 83/170mm Schwarz 79,90€ statt 239,90€
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=15014



EDIT: @der-gute war zu gut für mich


----------



## fone (10. Dezember 2015)

Ah! Ihr seid beide super. 

Das "moderne LG" hat etwas verwirrt.

Es steht aber "ohne Innenlager" dabei.


----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2015)

im Webshop schon, nur wohl nicht im Post 

Ich kauf übrigens keine Kurbel mehr,
die nicht DM zulässt.

Also aktuell eigentlich nur SRAM, Hope oder Raceface.

Ich finde, das is ein kleiner Meilenstein.
Ein Kilometerstein so zu sagen...


----------



## messias (10. Dezember 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich kauf übrigens keine Kurbel mehr,
> die nicht DM zulässt.
> 
> Also aktuell eigentlich nur SRAM, Hope oder Raceface.


Nur um das Verwirrspiel noch etwas weiter zu treiben, es gibt auch LG mit Direct-Mount: https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/LG1-83-mm-Kurbel-Modell-2016-p47094/
*Achtung*: Mit 30mm-Achse (eigentlich ja Welle) und mit ohne Innenlager!


----------



## fone (10. Dezember 2015)

Und ich finds gut wenn ich das Kettenblatt wechseln kann, ohne die Kurbel zu demontieren. Aber so hat jeder seine Vorlieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2015)

und dann auch mit 68/73 Welle:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-68-73-mm-Kurbel-Modell-2016-p47097/

Jetzt nervt es aber schon langsam, das jeder Fitzelhersteller seinen eigenen DM Standard kocht..




fone schrieb:


> Und ich finds gut wenn ich das Kettenblatt wechseln kann, ohne die Kurbel zu demontieren. Aber so hat jeder seine Vorlieben.



Naja...die Kurbel is schnell unten, das DM Blatt sieht deutlich harmonischer aus und lässt auch eine tolle Anpassung an die Kettenlinie zu.

Und mal ehrlich...wie oft demontierst du das KB?


----------



## fone (10. Dezember 2015)

Bei 1x11 am Enduro schon ab und zu.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (11. Dezember 2015)

Bei Mantel gibts die MT5 nur für hinten oder ist Hebel vorne und hinten ident?


----------



## criscross (11. Dezember 2015)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Bei Mantel gibts die MT5 nur für hinten oder ist Hebel vorne und hinten ident?


Hebel sind identisch


----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2015)

Dafür gibts die MT5 bei Rose nur für vorne.  

Schade finde ich, dass die Leitungen bei beiden auch 2m ist (logischerweise). Ich fummel nicht gerne an Bremsleitungen rum.


----------



## frogmatic (14. Dezember 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Dafür gibts die MT5 bei Rose *nur für vorne*.
> Schade finde ich, dass die Leitungen bei beiden auch 2m ist (logischerweise). Ich fummel nicht gerne an Bremsleitungen rum.


Es gibt keine "vordere/hintere" Magura Bremsen mehr, die ganze MT-Reihe ist von den Hebeln her FlipFlop.

Leider war meine letzte MT5, die ich aus der Kiste genommen habe, ohne Druckpunkt; man kommt nicht ganz umhin...


----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2015)

Nein!  
Doch! :| 
Ohhhh!


----------



## Floh (14. Dezember 2015)

@fone: Müsste ja schon Hexenwerk sein, wenn eine Bremse mal die richtige Länge ab Werk hätte. Bei der Bandbreite an Rahmen, Verlegungsoptionen etc. kommt man ums Kürzen ja eh nicht rum. Selbst vorne, je nach Laufradgröße und Federweg und Lenkerbreite, geht es schon über eine ganz schöne Bandbreite.

Ich finde es gut wenn wie bei Shimano eine neue Olive und ein Klemmbackenwerkzeug gleich mit dabei ist. Wenn man am Hebel kürzt geht das auch alles entweder ohne Entlüften oder mit Minimal-Aufwand (entstandene Luftblase ist dicht am Geber, kann also mit Durchdrücken von unten leicht rausgedrückt werden).

Bei Flipflop kann ich jeden OEM verstehen der sagt "Komm mach die Leitungen alle gleich, sparen wir uns eine Variante". Ober der Kunde nun 10 cm abschneidet oder 80 cm, kann einem ja Wurst sein. Schliesslich will der eine Bremse vorne rechts betätigen (Moto), und der andere nicht.


----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> @fone: Müsste ja schon Hexenwerk sein, wenn eine Bremse mal die richtige Länge ab Werk hätte. Bei der Bandbreite an Rahmen, Verlegungsoptionen etc. kommt man ums Kürzen ja eh nicht rum. Selbst vorne, je nach Laufradgröße und Federweg und Lenkerbreite, geht es schon über eine ganz schöne Bandbreite.


Doch, meist bin ich ums Kürzen rumgekommen.  
Man darf dann nicht empfindlich sein hinsichtlich der Optik und man muss im Forum immer wieder schreiben: Leitung wird noch gekürzt... 

Bei 2m Länge für Vorne ists  dann aber doch zu viel.
20cm kann man locker ausgleichen.

Ja, schön wenn das zeug dabei ist und flipflop find ich auch super. 
So konnte ich damals mit dem Kumpel Bike tauschen, der die Bremsen andersrum gefahren ist.

ps: ich hasse das Nippel in die glitschige Leitung rein kloppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (14. Dezember 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Bei 2m Länge für Vorne ists  dann aber doch zu viel..



kann man doch aufrollen und mit kabelbindern fixieren


----------



## ale2812 (14. Dezember 2015)

hat hier zufällig jemand erfahrungen mit den Troy lee design angeboten chinesischer versender auf ebay gemacht?
bspw

würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man dort origninal ware bekommt. auch wenn die trikots normaler weise aus taiwan und die hosen aus vietnam kommen (stimmt zumindest für meine äteren modelle). 

früher schien es ziemlich einfach zu sein tld trikots für um die 35 euro in angeboten zu bekommen, aber davon habe ich länger nichts gesehn und mehr möchte ich für ein trikot nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Peeeet (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir mal die TLD Hose bestellt, Qualität würde ich sagen steht dem Original in nichts nach, Design konnte ich auch keinen Unterschied feststellen... 
Musste zwar zum Zoll die Ware abholen, aber es sind keine zusätzlichen Gebühren angefallen.
Mußte nur eine Rechnung nachweisen und habe mein Päckchen umgehend bekommen.


----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2015)

ich hab die TLD Moto Shorts. Über Ebay aus China gekauft. Konnte keinen Unterschied zum Kollegen feststellen, außer das bei mir die Polster dabei waren und bei ihm nicht. die Handschuhe fand ich auch großartig. Da ging nur der Gummi an der Fingeroberseite recht schnell ab. Brauchen tut man den aber nicht.
Die 2. Bestellte Hose hing dann beim Zoll. Habs irgendwie verbummelt die abzuholen. Letztendlich hats sich finanziell also nicht wirklich gelohnt.  

Danke für den Link.


----------



## Floh (14. Dezember 2015)

Hosen ohne Polster gehen immer ganz gut. Hosen mit Polster sind selbst Restposten-Angebote vom OEM innerhalb Deutschlands mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Da hat mir mal ein Händler erzählt dass sie da die Hosen raushauen die wegen verrutschtem Polster oder Nähten durch die Endkontrolle gefallen sind.
Ich meine, was will man bei so einer Baggy Shorts schon erwarten an "Passgenauigkeit"? Wenn sie Stürze übersteht und nicht komplett aus Chemie Abfällen gefertigt ist...


----------



## AltaSack (14. Dezember 2015)

eine hochinteressante Frage - zumal ich auch ein Auge auf die Shirts geworfen hatte.
"Erzählt" wird einem leider verdammt viel - leider stimmt es nicht immer und meist gibt es nen Grund dafür oder ist ein Hoax.

Ich hab z.B. mal einen im original sündteuren Badmintonschläger in China bestellt zu etwa 30% des Preises, der sah täuschend echt aus - habs dann einem Profiverkäufer mitgebracht und der hat sofort die Fälschung erkannt am Flexverhalten. Ich hab dann dort das Original nachträglich auch erworben und mit exaktem Vergleich konnte man erkennen, dass es def. aus anderer Fertigung war. Schriften + Muster waren minimal anders - also KEIN Ausschuss, sondern die üblichen Plagiate gezielt nachkonstruiert.
Zumindest in China das normalste der Welt - wenn Du z.B. ein Mag-Schweissgerät auf Alibaba suchst findest du zB 900 Geräte aber es sind immer die gleichen ca. 6 Grundtypen aus wirklich hunderten Fabriken.

Wenn ich schätzen dürfte obs wirklich Original ist... lande ich unter 15% und schließe mich dem 2ten Absatz von Floh sozusagen"vollumfänglich" an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Hosen ohne Polster gehen immer ganz gut. Hosen mit Polster sind selbst Restposten-Angebote vom OEM innerhalb Deutschlands mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Da hat mir mal ein Händler erzählt dass sie da die Hosen raushauen die wegen verrutschtem Polster oder Nähten durch die Endkontrolle gefallen sind.
> Ich meine, was will man bei so einer Baggy Shorts schon erwarten an "Passgenauigkeit"? Wenn sie Stürze übersteht und nicht komplett aus Chemie Abfällen gefertigt ist...



Die Polster, die ich meine, sind so Schaumstoff-Stücke, die mit Klett an den Innenseiten der Moto-Short befestigt werden. So ne Art Hüft-Protektoren "für den Kopf". Kriegt man also keinen Hodenkrebs von. 

Man kann gerade Nähte erwarten, augenscheinlich  ordentliche Verarbeitung und robusten, angenehmen Stoff und auch nach Jahren und Waschmaschinengängen noch keine Alterungserscheinungen in irgendeiner Form. 

Für mich ist die Short, die ich damals 2012 bekommen habe, genau das was  ich mir gewünscht habe. Ich glaube aber sie ist Original weil sie mich überzeugt und ich im direkten Vergleich mit der Hose aus dem Laden keinen Unterschied feststellen konnte. Oder zumindest ist sie wirklich mit viel Sorgfalt nachgemacht. Kann man froh sein, wenn sowas passiert. Ich hab schon viel Schrott aus China gekauft.


----------



## dragonjackson (14. Dezember 2015)

fone schrieb:


> ich hab die TLD Moto Shorts. Über Ebay aus China gekauft. Konnte keinen Unterschied zum Kollegen feststellen, außer das bei mir die Polster dabei waren und bei ihm nicht. die Handschuhe fand ich auch großartig. Da ging nur der Gummi an der Fingeroberseite recht schnell ab. Brauchen tut man den aber nicht.
> Die 2. Bestellte Hose hing dann beim Zoll. Habs irgendwie verbummelt die abzuholen. Letztendlich hats sich finanziell also nicht wirklich gelohnt.
> 
> Danke für den Link.


Wie fiel sie denn aus, Größentechnisch?
Ich schaue sie mir immer wieder an... jetzt werde ich für den Frühling eine bestellen. Dann hab ich kein Stress mit der Versanddauer.


----------



## ale2812 (14. Dezember 2015)

danke für die antworten. super, dass das so schnell ging.


----------



## toastet (14. Dezember 2015)

Die Hosen sind nicht viel anders, trotzdem Fälschungen. Farben sind blasser, Passgenauigkeit geht so, ist vielleicht auch von Person zu Person verschieden. Bei den Trikots hier kann man ja auch dran packen, da die Designs ja teilweise schon 2-3 oder mehr Jahre alt sind und schon lange so bei seriösen Händlern nicht mehr zu bekommen sind. Erst recht nicht problemlos in allen Größen.
Die Hosen gibts ja dann auch gern mal in größen, die es offiziell gar nicht gibt, wobei die so klein ausfallen, dass die trotzdem nicht passen...

Und dann hier für die Trikots 34 Euro. Dafür bekommt man die Originale ja auf jeden Fall im Sale und teilweise fast schon regulär unter der Saison. z.B. MX-Bude.de oder auch berg-ab und sonst bei mehr Sachen auch immer Clearance bei BTO Sports aus USA wo halt der Versand dazu kommt. Aber ich mein eins aus der ebay Auktion hab ich da im Sale für 25$ mitgenommen Ende 2013. Da war das Ding halt schon aus der Kollektion des Vorjahres und jetzt gibt es das hier noch neu


----------



## dragonjackson (14. Dezember 2015)

Ja, bei den Trikots gebe ich dir recht. Da kann man mal einen Schnapper auch im Sale finden. Wenn man aber irgendwie mit der Hose kombinieren will, dann wird's schwer. Zudem sind die Hosen im Sale nie in der richtigen Größe vorhanden. Und dann wollen die noch 70-80 Euro...
Hose & passendes Trikot, bestenfalls noch eins mit langen Ärmeln und fertig. 

Apropos Qualität der originalen Trikots: dieses Jahr erst ein mavic zurückgeschickt. Dermaßen schlecht verarbeitet und dann wollten sie 60 oder 70 Öcken... Klar...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## toastet (14. Dezember 2015)

also ich kann eben meine gefälschte hose nicht mit dem echten trikot kombinieren, weil die farben zu sehr abweichen. kann ich schlecht beurteilen ob 2 mal fälschung dann zusammenpasst


----------



## dragonjackson (14. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich bei Platzangst z.B. auch nicht. Früher fand ich die echt gut. Aber meine jetzige Shorts ist an der Hosentasche aufgerissen. Dann hatte ich ne neue Hose mit passendem Trikot und der Jacke aus der gleichen Serie bestellt - alle im unterschiedlichem Rot... 
Entweder Lokal kaufen - oder dann n Schnapper machen und drauf scheißen, wie es aussieht


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> danke für die antworten. super, dass das so schnell ging.




Das Original gibt's doch bei CRC oder so immer wieder um 40 Euro.


----------



## ale2812 (14. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Original gibt's doch bei CRC oder so immer wieder um 40 Euro.


Hab alle meine tld Klamotten von crc, aber in letzter zeit hatte ich immer den eindruck, dass es nur kids Trikots und Damen hosen im sale gab. Grade mal geschaut, es ist auch ein schwarzes und weiss blaues trikot im sale für 38 euro... 
Ich werde es mal wieder öfter beobachten


----------



## Floh (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich war schon mal in Shanghai, und habe dort natürlich auch die ganzen Fake Markets besucht. Nach einiger Zeit entwickelt man einen Blick dafür, was gut und was weniger gut gefälscht ist. Die fälschen ja sogar iphones, mit Verpackung und allem.
In den fake markets haben die Händler erst mal das billige Zeug vorne stehen, wenn Du sagst das gefällt Dir nicht, dann gehen sie nach hinten und holen so langsam das bessere. Ist auch als Schutz weil es da häufig Razzien gibt wo sie gefälschte Ware beschlagnahmen als PR-Aktion der Regierung (seht her, wir tun was gegen Plagiate). Ist aber hauptsächlich bei teuren Modemarken.

Mein Kollege der als expat da vor Ort ist sagte es gibt alles, von dreist billigst nachgemacht bis "am Ende der Schicht nochmal 100 Stück extra vom Band gelaufen".

Können tun sie werkzeugtechnisch und fachlich fast alles, vor allem natürlich nähen, aber auch für Carbonverarbeitung ist China ja auch bei OEMs erste Wahl. Trotzdem könnte es sein, dass beim Carbon Lenker eine Lage fehlt, oder auch alle, weil es dem Chinesen scheissegal ist, er haftet ja nicht dafür wenn sich einer in Deutschland den Hals bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde nie eine Short aus Carbon fahren!



dragonjackson schrieb:


> Wie fiel sie denn aus, Größentechnisch?
> Ich schaue sie mir immer wieder an... jetzt werde ich für den Frühling eine bestellen. Dann hab ich kein Stress mit der Versanddauer.


Muss ich mal gucken. Weiß gerade nicht, welche Größe meine hat. vermutlich 36.
Jeans hab ich bei Levis 34, Bikehosen kauf ich meistens so 36.


----------



## ale2812 (15. Dezember 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Die fälschen ja sogar iphones, mit Verpackung und allem.
> "am Ende der Schicht nochmal 100 Stück extra vom Band gelaufen"


hatte vor einiger zeit von apple stores gehört, die komplett original aussehen, komplett identisches design, aber nicht von apple betrieben werden.


----------



## Hans (15. Dezember 2015)

*Syntace W35 M Disc 6-Loch 26" oder 29" Laufradsatz + Hans Dampf 2er Set + Schläuche*
*399,00€*


https://www.bike-components.de/de/adventskalender/syntace-laufradset/


was ist den eigentlich der Unterschied zu den teureren MX Laufrädern ?

taugen die M was ?

Gruß

Hans


----------



## messias (15. Dezember 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> *Syntace W35 M Disc 6-Loch 26" oder 29" Laufradsatz + Hans Dampf 2er Set + Schläuche
> 399,00€*
> 
> 
> ...


Schwerer (Speichen, Naben) und größerer Eingriffswinkel am Freilauf: http://www.syntace.de/download/pdf/Unterschiede_MzuMX.pdf


----------



## frogmatic (15. Dezember 2015)

messias schrieb:


> Schwerer (Speichen, Naben) und größerer Eingriffswinkel am Freilauf: http://www.syntace.de/download/pdf/Unterschiede_MzuMX.pdf


Ich hatte kurz geschaut, und fand 28 1.8er Speichen eher widersinnig (zu wenig, zu dick), bei relativ weichen Felgen.

Ich persönlich (!) sehe mehr Sinn in mehr dünneren=elastischeren Speichen.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Dezember 2015)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Hat jetzt nicht direkt mit Fahrrad/MTB zu tun, aber vielleicht doch interessant.
> Navigon Europe App für Android (und ich glaube für Amazon FireOS) für lau, inkl. der In-App Addons.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B019C5LZX4?redirect=true&ref_=mas_ya_dp&tag=pedelec-forum-21
> ...


Puh, dafür braucht man die Amazon Underground App, die deren bisherigen App-Shop ersetzt. Und die nimmt sich so ziemlich alle Berechtigungen bei der Installation, die es überhaupt gibt (SMS lesen? Mikrofon abhören? ).

Die Navigon-App müsste dafür aber eigentlich dauerhaft für umsonst sein, so wie alle Apps in der Underground-App. Die Entwickler werden jetzt nämlich zeitbasiert bezahlt, das bedeutet aber auch, dass die Underground-App für jede über sie installierte App die Nutzungsdauer misst und an Amazon sendet, um damit die Vergütung zu berechnen (und was weiß ich noch alles damit anstellt).

Irgendwann is auch mal gut, ich muss nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen.


----------



## Schnipp (17. Dezember 2015)

Das stimmt schon.
Ich nutze sonst die Scout (ehemals Skobbler) Navi-App. Navigon hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mal, teste es jetzt noch mal, aber eigentlich hat es nur den Fahrspur-Assistent ggü. Scout als Vorteil, Verkehr und Blitzer haben beide.
Wenn Navigon keinen wirklichen Vorteil bringt, dann fliegt es inkl. Amazon Underground wieder runter.


----------



## AltaSack (17. Dezember 2015)

Schnipp schrieb:


> aber eigentlich hat es nur den Fahrspur-Assistent ggü. Scout als Vorteil


Ich kenn Scout nicht aber Navigon ist schon ein verdammt gutes Paket. Die 4te StreckenOption (nach den üblichen Verdächtigen: Schnell, kurz, optimal) "schöne Strecke" ist (aber nicht immer! Gebietsabhängig halt.) z.B. genial für
Genießer-Cabrio-Mopete und vermutlich auch im Pedalsport...?

Jede Straße wird sauber angesagt (ganz selten mal "naja-betont") - fast schon "menschlich". Die Darstellung der Karte ist auch oft unterschiedlich (z.B. Tomtom als sicher größter/wichtigster Konkurrent) angenehm/sinnvoll. Die POIs sind auch sehr wichtig. IMHO können so etwas nur sehr große Firmen einigermaßen aktuell und vollständig leisten. Aber wie gesagt, ich kenne Dein Vergleichsprodukt absolut nicht...


----------



## Schnipp (17. Dezember 2015)

Skobbler/Scout nutze ich jetzt schon ein paar Jahre, davor hatte ich die Navigon App, wobei es bei mir halt nur gelegentliche Nutzung ist.
Scout basiert halt auf OpenStreetMap, dass ist wohl auch der Grund warum es keinen Fahrspurassistenten gibt, da man dafür sehr genaues Kartenmaterial bräuchte. Dafür kostet es regulär glaube 1-3€, damit lädt man aber immer online das Kartenmaterial oder man bekommt ein Land nach Wahl, ich habe dann für knapp 20€ (inkl. App-Preis) das Komplettpaket mit Weltkarten zum Download zur Offlinenutzung, Verkehrsmeldung und Blitzerwarner (blitzer.de, stationäre und mobile) geholt. Mit Kartendownload ist natürlich auch die Routenberechnung schneller.
Verglichen mit den regulären Preisen der großen Navi-Apps ein Schnäppchen, einzig der Fahrspurassistent sehe ich als Vorteil. Aber ich sehe die nächsten Tag ja dann wo Navigon mittlerweile steht.

Straßennamen werden bei Scout auch angesagt, nicht ganz so flüssig, aber gut verständlich. Blitzerwarner kann man auch so nebenbei bei "Freie Fahrt" nutzen, dass Kartenmaterial ist dank OSM auch regelmäßig gepflegt und passte soweit immer bisher, auch Tempolimits sind bei den meisten Strecken vorhanden die ich bisher gefahren bin. Klar, kürzliche Änderungen brauchen dann halt mal bis zum (über-)nächsten Update.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich werfe mal Here Maps in den Raum. Gehört mittlerweile Daimler/BMW ist recht aktuell und hat Weltweite kostenlose Offline Karten.


----------



## morph027 (18. Dezember 2015)

Bin seit diesem Jahr mit der kompletten Familie auf Sygic unterwegs. Die haben quasi gefühlt dauernd Blowout (Welt für 30€) und nutzen die Karten sowie Live Traffic Daten von TomTom als Reseller.


----------



## boblike (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich nutzen den komoot, der ist umsonst und die Sprachnavigation ist super. Wenn man falsch fährt sucht er eine neue Route oder sagt einem wie weit link, rechts, vor oder hinter einem die geplante Route liegt. So kann man selber entscheiden wann oder wo man wieder auf die Route fährt. Es gibt immer wieder Aktionen wo man Karten umsonst offline speichern kann, so habe ich schon fast ganz Deutschland runter geladen. Wer keine Geduld hast kann auch oft im Angebot alle Karten für 19 Euro erwerben.


----------



## Albireo (18. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand FiveTens bei Hibike für 45€ bestellt? Heute morgen war der Preis noch gültig, als ich eben bestellen wollte wurden Preise über 100€ angezeigt auf die es dann die 30% Rabatt gab.


----------



## Peeyt (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab bei meiner Bestellung die 30% Rabatt erhalten. War aber ein anderes Modell 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## boblike (19. Dezember 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Sorry - da muss doch mal Kommentar sein. Hab nur mal eben schnell bei Bike Discount geschaut. Kriegste aus Einzelteilen fast für den gleichen Preis. Also kein Stress.



Danke, wollte ich gerde hier auch anstossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (19. Dezember 2015)

Man spart immer noch fast 20€. Nicht die Welt, aber auch nicht verkehrt...


----------



## hulster (20. Dezember 2015)

PlanB schrieb:


> Man spart immer noch fast 20€. Nicht die Welt, aber auch nicht verkehrt...



Ist ok - war mehr ein Hinweis drauf, das man bei "Angeboten" genau hinschauen sollte.
ABER der Titel des (eigentlichen) Threads ist "Schnäppchen" und unter Schnäppchen verstehe ICH ein außergewöhnlich gutes Angebot. 
10% auf einen gesuchten Artikel findet man mit ein bisschen umschauen immer.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Dezember 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ist ok - war mehr ein Hinweis drauf, das man bei "Angeboten" genau hinschauen sollte.
> ABER der Titel des (eigentlichen) Threads ist "Schnäppchen" und unter Schnäppchen verstehe ICH ein außergewöhnlich gutes Angebot.
> 10% auf einen gesuchten Artikel findet man mit ein bisschen umschauen immer.



Schau mal bei berg-ab.de, die haben zur Zeit auch günstige Fivetens zu vergleichbarem Preis!


by the way...fahr schon seit 2 Jahren die Sombrios und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Sohle nicht ganz so sticky wie bei 5ten aber dafür mehr grip beim latschen und sehr robust...zur Zeit hier die "Loams" gerade bestellt..günstig:
http://diezwei-bikes.de/SOMBRIO-LOAM-MID-TOP-FREERIDE-SCHUHE-schwarz


----------



## Albireo (20. Dezember 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Schau mal bei berg-ab.de, die haben zur Zeit auch günstige Fivetens zu vergleichbarem Preis!


Hast du mal nen Link dazu? Das günstigste was ich da finde sind 70€, das ist schon was anderes als 45€.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Dezember 2015)

Albireo schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Link dazu? Das günstigste was ich da finde sind 70€, das ist schon was anderes als 45€.


Du...die sind schon weg.

Ich hab übrigens gestern sehr zeitig bei hibike geschaut. Will Dir Deine Illusion nicht nehmen aber die 45 € bezogen sich nicht auf die Impact oder Freerider in den gängigen Herrengrössen (44/45)....die Impact/Freerider sollten auch knapp 70€ kosten..also identisch wie nun bei berg-ab.de


----------



## Albireo (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
ok, dann war ich zu langsam. Und die Freerider (nur in rot) und Maltese Falcon wurden sehr wohl für 45€ abgepriesen, allerdings nur für sehr kurze Zeit. Als ich bestellen wollte waren auf der Aktionsseite dann nur noch die höheren Preise gelistet.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Dezember 2015)

Oh schade....Google sonst mal nach sombrios, die bekommste auch für unter 50€


----------



## toastet (20. Dezember 2015)

es gibt wirklich eine sache, die absolut wichtig ist und wo man keine kompromisse eingehen sollte. die verbindung vom bike zum boden mit den reifen und identisches gilt für die verbindung vom fahrer zum bike, sprich schuhe, sattel, handschuhe und griffe . da jetzt anfangen zu sparen, bei nem teil wie den schuhen, das ja auch einiges an kilometern mitmacht bei Fiveten, ist einfach nur unklug.


----------



## Albireo (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke euch beiden. Ich favorisiere ja auch die Fiveten, aber dass aller anderen Schuhe nichts taugen kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Von daher sind die Sombrios also für mich eine Überlegung wert. Am besten wären natürlich Fivetens zu einem guten Kurs, vielleicht gibts demnächst wieder ein gutes Angebot.


----------



## toastet (20. Dezember 2015)

gibt immer wieder gute angebote, die aber eben genau so schnell vergriffen sind, weil die teile es eben wert sind. ich finde aber 60-70 euro absolut im rahmen, wenn die teile sonst 3-stellig kosten. benutze 2 paar im wechsel, die halten halt auch ewig mit ein wenig pflege. andere können es ähnlich, aber irgendwas passt nie, grip, sohlensteifigkeit, belüftung, haltbarkeit, tragegefühl. alles zusammen hat bisher bei mir keiner hinbekommen von o'neal über shimano bis scott und sombrio, geschweige denn skateschuhe ala dc, vans, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (20. Dezember 2015)

.floe. schrieb:


> Für den Erlös der Kettenblätter könnte man ein schickes N/W montieren ;-)


Welches Kettenblatt passt da denn drauf? Kann man den Spider abziehen?


----------



## .floe. (20. Dezember 2015)

Die 3fach Version hat den standardisierten 104mm Lochkreis, demnach passen alle Narrow Wide Kettenblätter mit 104mm Lochkreis. Direct Mount is nicht, aber wen juckts?


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Dezember 2015)

.floe. schrieb:


> Direct Mount is nicht, aber wen juckts?


Alle, die ein kleineres Kettenblatt als 30Z fahren wollen.


----------



## .floe. (20. Dezember 2015)

Ach, blöder neumodischer Schnickschnack!  

Nee, hast ja recht.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Dezember 2015)

Kesan schrieb:


> 12 Ausgaben Mountainbike für 12,40€ und viele andere Abos günstiger
> 
> http://tv-movie-sagt-danke.kiosk.news/?katid=130&showdet=184





paulipan schrieb:


> Wo ist der Haken?



Hm, anscheinend gibt es keinen. Man schließt den Vertrag zwar mit der "EXCLUSIV Marketing GmbH, Kistlerhofstr. 170, 81379 München" ab, in den Vertragsbedingungen steht aber nichts von zugeschickter Werbung oder ähnlichem.

Hat übrigens nichts mit der TV Movie zu tun, das ist auch darüber abrufbar.
=> https://kiosk.news/bestellung/?ztid=184


----------



## skask (23. Dezember 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> Bekommt man da die Prämie als "Geld" zurück oder wird das irgendwie verrechnet?



In meiner Bestellbestätigung steht:" einmalig € 12,40". Also werde ich da nicht mehr bezahlen und warten bis was zurückkommt.


----------



## pacechris (23. Dezember 2015)

skask schrieb:


> In meiner Bestellbestätigung steht:" einmalig € 12,40". Also werde ich da nicht mehr bezahlen und warten bis was zurückkommt.



Nach geldeinzug wird ein Verrechnungsscheck 8Wochen später per Post zugestellt......ich glaub ich lass das mal, das wirkt nicht sonderlich seriös.


----------



## paulipan (23. Dezember 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> Nach geldeinzug wird ein Verrechnungsscheck 8Wochen später per Post zugestellt......ich glaub ich lass das mal, das wirkt nicht sonderlich seriös.


Sehe ich auch so.....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Dezember 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> Nach geldeinzug wird ein Verrechnungsscheck 8Wochen später per Post zugestellt......ich glaub ich lass das mal, das wirkt nicht sonderlich seriös.


Das bezieht sich in dem Kontext aber nur auf die TV Movie mit den 55€...für die Mountainbike steht lediglich 12,40

Ich werds mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (23. Dezember 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich in dem Kontext aber nur auf die TV Movie mit den 55€...für die Mountainbike steht lediglich 12,40
> 
> Ich werds mal testen.



Dann berichte mal, es steht so in den Liefervereinbarungen. Sie können einem nur die Prämie von 50Euro zahlen wenn man vorher den Kompletten betrag überwiesen hat. Sonst würden sie verlust machen .
Denke die werden in den paar Wochen mit den Geldern spekulieren und damit gewinne erwirtschaften, sonst würde das ganze keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## fone (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mir gestern auch gedacht: Verrechnungsscheck?... Ich les die  Zeitschrift doch eh nicht... 
Also 12,40 gespart.


----------



## skask (23. Dezember 2015)

Also ich lese: Jahresabo kostet jetzt nur € 12,40.

Zusätzlich erhalte ich noch bis zu € 55,- Prämie, hier eben € 50,-. Ich kann bestellen ohne dass mir angezeigt wird, dass erst nach 8Wochen eine Gutschrift über € 50,- erfolgt. Ich muss nur noch meine Daten eingeben und abschicken.

Lockangebote, bei denen der Verlag drauflegt sind auch nichts aussergewöhnliches. Die Bike gibts zB aktuell 3 Ausgaben zu €10,- und einen Gutschein über € 10,- dazu. Da legt der Verlag auch drauf.

Edit: die haben die Webseite geändert


----------



## skask (23. Dezember 2015)

Auch im nächsten Schritt das Gleiche: Kostet € 12,40......Sie erhalten eine Prämie von € 50,- und 1 Monat gratis.


----------



## skask (23. Dezember 2015)

In der Liefervereinbarung steht auch nichts davon, dass erst 62,40 abgebucht werden und dann wieder 50,- als Scheck retourniert werden. Da steht nur, dass die Prämie nach 8 Wochen kommt.

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## pacechris (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin gespannt, vielleicht bin ich auch zu misstrauisch. Drück dir die daumen das es ist wie es scheint und nicht so wie ich es mir denke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (23. Dezember 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hat übrigens nichts mit der TV Movie zu tun, das ist auch darüber abrufbar.
> => https://kiosk.news/bestellung/?ztid=184



Wenn man über diesen Link einsteigt steht ganz klar da, dass man erst 62,40 zahlen muss und anschliessend ein Scheck kommt.

Nimmt man diesen Link: http://tv-movie-sagt-danke.kiosk.news/?katid=130&showdet=184  dann liest sich das ganz anders.


*EDIT: Wurde jetzt geändert, jetzt sind beide Links identisch.*

Mal gespannt, was jetzt bei mir passiert. Habe glücklicherweise alles abgespeichert, siehe screenshots oben. Ich glaub, die lesen hier mit


----------



## prolink (25. Dezember 2015)

RCZ  angebot von heute wegen denn Magura bremsen
bei mir schreibt er das ich nur 1 Stk. bestellen darf..so nen blödsinn


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Dezember 2015)

prolink schrieb:


> RCZ  angebot von heute wegen denn Magura bremsen
> bei mir schreibt er das ich nur 1 Stk. bestellen darf..so nen blödsinn


also nur vorne oder hinten? Das ist ja totaler Blödsinn dann.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Dezember 2015)

das macht sinn ;-)


----------



## Plumpssack (25. Dezember 2015)

@Mr.Penguin Ich bin letztes Jahr ein 2015er Sommet VRX gefahren, ist ein super Rahmen der mich in 20.000hm über die Alpen und verschiedene "DH" Strecken (Mittelgebirge), sowie viele Tagestouren im Harz gebracht hat. Alle Lager laufen noch top.
Zum Vergleich kenne ich das Ion 16, Stereo 160, Stevens Sledge, Rose Jimbo, YT Capra und noch ein paar Andere und zusammen mit dem Capra mochte ich das Sommet am liebsten.
Trotzdem tausche ich den Rahmen jetzt gegen den ICB 2.0 weil mir das Sommet häufig too much ist. Das ICB macht einfach sau Spass.
Das Vitus hat sich als Teileträger trotzdem gelohnt und wenn ich nicht weniger FW etc haben wollte würde ich keinen Grund sehen mir einen anderen Rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (25. Dezember 2015)

Das klingt gut 
Ja rein von der Kennlinie (linkagedesign) und der Hardware scheint es ein sehr schöner, stabiler Rahmen zu sein. 
Ich hab in Tests gelesen, es fühle sich eher kurz - das klingt eigentlich unsinnig, denn der Reach laute Geotabelle ist eher lang
@Plumpssack , was sagst du dazu?
Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen bei CRC nochmal im Sommer/Frühherbst vorbeizuschauen, dann kriegt man nicht nur 10, sondern wohlmöglich sogar 20% 
Generell krass was es da für Rabatte geben kann, aber man muss regelmäßig gucken.


----------



## Plumpssack (25. Dezember 2015)

Der Rahmen ist im Vergleich zu den anderen modernen Endurorahmen durchschnittlich lang. Mit 1,85 hat L bei 45mm Vorbau super gepasst.
Ein Stereo ist kürzer, ein Dune länger.
Er ist im Vergleich zu älteren Rädern (ich kam vom Ironhorse 6point) viel länger aber nicht so lang, dass er nur für sehr schnelle Strecken taugt sondern auch im Mittelgebirge etc. Spass macht.

Allerdings musst du die Reachwerte immer im Verhältnis zu den Stackwerten sehen. Je größer der Stack, desto länger ist der Rahmen effektiv. Wenn ein Rahmen ein sehr kurzes Steuerrohr hat muss man meist mit einigen Spacern unterm Vorbau fahren, wodurch der Lenker wieder näher ran kommt. So ist das beim Sommet bspw. im Vergleich zum ICB 2.0. Die beiden haben den gleichen Reach aber das ICB ist durch den größeren Stack effektiv spürbar länger.

Ja die CRC Preise sind manchmal schon toll. Ich hab mir letztens das Vitus Rennradrahmenset für 600 statt 1500 bestellt. Carbonrahmen+Gabel inkl. Steuersatz <1500g zu dem Preis..


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären weshalb hier manche Beiträge scheinbar wahllos gelöscht werden? Ich postete vorgestern von dem 20%-Angebot von PlanetX, zugegebenermaßen habe ich kein einzelnes Schnäppchen als Beispiel rausgesucht. Die 20%-Adventskalender-Aktion von Superstarcomponents, auch ohne Beispielschnäppchen von einem anderen User blieb drin. 
Ebenso gab es mal einen Post mit einem Händler, der gegen Registrierung einen Amazon-Rabattgutschein an die ersten 20 User verschickt. Die Aktion war lange abgelaufen, mein Hinweis wurde (korrekterweise) gelöscht, nicht aber der Post den ich (als Zitat markiert) zitierte. Auch asbachuralte, abgelaufene Angebote stehen noch im Thread und werden nicht gelöscht. Mir persönlich vergeht da die Lust Angebote zu teilen, da bestell ich lieber selber und behalte es für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AltaSack (26. Dezember 2015)

...und ich finde hier bereits mehrfach Antworten auf ?gelöschte? Beiträge - dann suche ich seitenweise den Post mit strg-f und den Link und kann nichts entdecken.
Nach 3-7 Seiten gebe ich dann auf.

Dank Jaerrits Post versteh ich das endlich.


----------



## beetle (29. Dezember 2015)

Wo gibt es denn gerade die 2016er MT7 günstig?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## frogmatic (29. Dezember 2015)

Günstig wären MT5, mMn. lohnt der Aufpreis nicht.
Ansonsten - gaaanz schnell sein, @beetle: http://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt7-next

Edith sagt, sie weiß nicht ob das schon 2016er sind...


----------



## Brewmaster (30. Dezember 2015)

und wo gibts ein günstiges angebot für die komplette mt5 frogmatic


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Dezember 2015)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> und wo gibts ein günstiges angebot für die komplette mt5 frogmatic


http://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt5


----------



## frogmatic (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht darauf rumreiten, aber es gibt auch den Suche-ein-Schnäppchen-Fred...


----------



## AltaSack (30. Dezember 2015)

Jehova 

Grad wo hier so strikt&straight nur um Schnäppchen geschrieben wird...

und was ist mit der Frage von Jaerrit warum manche SchnapperBeiträge kommentarlos gelöscht werden?


----------



## Jaerrit (30. Dezember 2015)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Jehova
> 
> Grad wo hier so strikt&straight nur um Schnäppchen geschrieben wird...
> 
> und was ist mit der Frage von Jaerrit warum manche SchnapperBeiträge kommentarlos gelöscht werden?



Siehe den Post vom Mod in dem eigentlichen Schnäppchen-Thread. Es muss explizit ein Artikel drinstehen, Link nur zum Shop ohne Kommentar verboten. Ergibt generell ja Sinn, aber gerade Superstarcomponents oder auch OnOne/PlanetX hat ja nahezu nur eigene Produkte, wenn es da dann 20% gibt ist die Info für Leute die wissen was es da gibt auch ohne Produktangabe sinnvoll.
Was mir nicht passt ist eben das schon geschilderte, manches wird gelöscht, anderer oller Kram bleibt drin. Mich zwingt ja keiner da zu posten, von daher lasse ich es nun  Apropos: heute bei Bike-Discount 10% zusätzlich auf Bekleidung im Inventurausverkauf (außer Gore) und noch 10% bei Rose auf Anbauteile, Zubehör etc
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konastuff (30. Dezember 2015)

Hat das schon mal jemand versucht? Habe mir die App geladen, zögere aber noch etwas auf kaufen zu klicken. Möchte vermeiden dann doch 3,99€ zu zahlen, falls ich irgendein Gutschein-Feld übersehe.

"BIKE Das Mountainbike Magazin 1/2016
Kostenlos mit Code *bike-xmas15*

https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/bike-magazin/id447024106?mt=8
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pressmatrix.bikeapp "


----------



## gnss (30. Dezember 2015)

Den Code musst du beim Abo eingeben, funktioniert.


----------



## frogmatic (30. Dezember 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Gerade gibt es Locus Pro im Google Playstore zum halben Preis.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=menion.android.locus.pro&hl=de


Hi, ist das empfehlenswert - klingt erstmal wie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau...
wie sieht es da mit Datenschutz aus usw.?
Und wie benutzerfreundlich ist das?

Hab mich bis jetzt weiträumig um die GPS Geschichte gedrückt...


----------



## AltaSack (30. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Du Dir die Berechigungen im PlayStore dazu ansiehst wird Dir schlecht...
leider bei fast allen Apps


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2015)

Orux kost nix und kann alles - ist wie immer Geschmackssache was man lieber mag.


----------



## beetle (30. Dezember 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hi, ist das empfehlenswert - klingt erstmal wie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau...
> wie sieht es da mit Datenschutz aus usw.?
> Und wie benutzerfreundlich ist das?
> 
> Hab mich bis jetzt weiträumig um die GPS Geschichte gedrückt...



Gibt nichts geileres als Locus. Man muss sich allerdings damit beschäftigen. Da geht viel mehr als erst mal offensichtlich ist. Vor allem Karten-Formate und Höhenmodelle. Es ist halt vor allem erst mal eine Kartensoftware. Karten kannst du dir zum Beispiel von openandromaps besorgen. Ich mag es deutlich mehr als Orux.

Datenschutz musst du mal gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (30. Dezember 2015)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Die 20%-Adventskalender-Aktion von Superstarcomponents, auch ohne Beispielschnäppchen von einem anderen User blieb drin.



Ich hatte den AlexRims Super Evo LRS und dessen Preis angeführt. Sind heute gekommen.
29er LRS mit 21mm Innenweite und 1517g (gewogen ohne Felgenbänder). Das ganze für €191,- inkl. Versand nach D. Ich nenne das ein Schnäppchen.
Die Aktion läuft übrigens noch.


----------



## AltaSack (30. Dezember 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Die Aktion läuft übrigens noch.



...ich find den net... kann mich bitte Jemand erleuchten?


----------



## Xroom (30. Dezember 2015)

AltaSack schrieb:


> ...ich find den net... kann mich bitte Jemand erleuchten?



http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Xroom (30. Dezember 2015)

Schade, gibt's jetzt nur noch mit weißen Felgen.


----------



## AltaSack (30. Dezember 2015)

ähem... ich hab den Shop auch vorher gefunden... ebenso Deinen alten Beitrag... aber nicht die Felge die Du beschreibst - nur eine Alex 26". Dein Link führt doch zur Shop-Grundseite.

Kk - per Suchfunktion im Shop doch noch gefunden - gibts in 29" nur noch weiß.
Link
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/clearance-alexrims-supercomp-wheelset.htm
trotzdem Danke!

2x Danke an k star


----------



## kRoNiC (1. Januar 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> *Shimano XTR M9000 Race Scheibenbremsen* komplett für 199,00 Euro
> Mit Gutscheincode 189,00 Euro
> 
> http://www.mantel.com/de/shimano-xtr-m9000-race-bremsen



Was für ein Gutscheincode?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## freetourer (1. Januar 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Was für ein Gutscheincode?



kann  mal bitte jemand den newslettercode hier posten


----------



## kRoNiC (1. Januar 2016)

Meld dich doch einfach selbst an? Denke eh das es jeweils personalisierte bzw einzigartige Gutscheine sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (1. Januar 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Meld dich doch einfach selbst an? Denke eh das es jeweils personalisierte bzw einzigartige Gutscheine sind.



Bei mir ist der Newsletter bisher noch nicht angeommen.

Bei manchen Shops dauert es halt (je nach Klickrate) bis alle Newletter Kunden eine Email bekommen haben.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Haukejunior (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes neues. Kennt jemand einen Shop wo es die mt7 raceline günstiger gibt? Habe schonmal bei den Holländern geschaut aber da wurde ich auch nicht fündig. Wäre super wenn mich jemand erleuchten könnte


----------



## toastet (1. Januar 2016)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Frohes neues. Kennt jemand einen Shop wo es die mt7 raceline günstiger gibt? Habe schonmal bei den Holländern geschaut aber da wurde ich auch nicht fündig. Wäre super wenn mich jemand erleuchten könnte



Suche ich auch schon seit der Vorstellung, gibts aber einfach nicht. Bei Mantel war die lange für nen guten Preis angekündigt, wurde aber dann ganz gestrichen und kam auch nie wieder ins Programm. Für den vollen Preis bin ich nur auch nicht bereit für nen bisschen Farbe den horrenden Aufpreis zur normalen MT7, die ja schon nicht günstig ist, zu zahlen.  
Das günstige was ich in der Zeit gesehen hatte waren 230,- und 240,- Jetzt aber, sofern überhaupt noch zu bekommen, 260,-. Sind halt dann für nen Set 180,- mehr als für die normale MT7. Da bin ich raus. Selbst bei 230 fand ich 100 Euro Aufpreis eben zu viel für mein Portemonet


----------



## criscross (1. Januar 2016)

dann nehmt halt ne MT 5 für Stk 66.00€ und evt. noch andere Bremsgriffe.....


----------



## toastet (1. Januar 2016)

die mt7 raceline hat ja so wie die mt5 auch keine werkzeuglose hebelweiteneinstellung. bleibt halt nur noch die druckpunktschraube und vor dem ersten wechsel die beläge die die mt5 noch unterscheiden. hab die mt5 schon 
die hebel einzeln kaufen ist zu teuer, da kann man auch gleich ne mt7 nehmen. realistisch betrachtet macht es aber eben wenig sinn, vorallem bei den aktuellen mt5 preisen.


----------



## moggale (1. Januar 2016)

Die Raceline hat Werkzeuglose Griffweiten- und Druckpunktverstellung. Das Zubehör um den Bremsgriff darauf umzubauen ist im Lieferumfang dabei.


----------



## criscross (1. Januar 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> die mt7 raceline hat ja so wie die mt5 auch keine werkzeuglose hebelweiteneinstellung. bleibt halt nur noch die druckpunktschraube und vor dem ersten wechsel die beläge die die mt5 noch unterscheiden. hab die mt5 schon
> die hebel einzeln kaufen ist zu teuer, da kann man auch gleich ne mt7 nehmen. realistisch betrachtet macht es aber eben wenig sinn, vorallem bei den aktuellen mt5 preisen.


ne ne....mit anderen Griffen meinte ich eigentlich Shimano Griffe für die MT5


----------



## Haukejunior (1. Januar 2016)

Hmm schade. Dann muss es wohl doch ne normale werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (4. Januar 2016)

peru73 schrieb:


> Schwalbe Magic Mary in *27,5", 64-584*, also die 2,5er Version für *38,90 € + 3,90 € Versand*.
> 
> Sooooo oft liegen die 2,5er ja nicht auf Lager und bisher hab ich keinen unter 55€ gefunden.


Bei Bike-Components für 38,95 €.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Januar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> dann nehmt halt ne MT 5 für Stk 66.00€ und evt. noch andere Bremsgriffe.....



Wo was wie MT5 für 66€?


----------



## criscross (4. Januar 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wo was wie MT5 für 66€?


gabs zuletzt bei Holländer für das Geld


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Januar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> gabs zuletzt bei Holländer für das Geld



Holländer? Kenn ich da eine Schnäppchenquelle nicht?


----------



## criscross (4. Januar 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Holländer? Kenn ich da eine Schnäppchenquelle nicht?


schau mal post 3055


----------



## discordius (5. Januar 2016)

Bei den Holländern (Mantel.com) kostet die MT5 aktuell 95 Euro. Lohnt nicht mehr, da fährt man mit dem Set für 175 Euro bei bike-components günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (5. Januar 2016)

hat jemand einen Gutscheincode für den Probikeshop?


----------



## toastet (5. Januar 2016)

bei rcz gibts die mt5 auch noch günstig mit den gutscheinen, auch wenn die zwischen den jahren sogar billiger als die 66 euro war inkl. versand. war auch im schnäppchenthread verlinkt.


----------



## haekel72 (8. Januar 2016)

Hi, taugt der was?

Laufradsatz aus Acros 75, Sapim D-Light und WTB23...in 27.5, 12x142 mit X-Driver für 399€.

http://alutech-cycles.com/WTB-KOM-i23-Acros-Laufradsatz-275-VR-15x100mm-HR-12x142mm


----------



## frogmatic (8. Januar 2016)

Wenn du 27.5 und 11fach brauchst bestimmt, der Preis ist deutlich unter den Einzelpreisen im Handel und die Teile sind OK.
Die Naben sind (fast*) unkaputtbar und die Felgen gelten bis zu einem Gewissen Maß auch als sehr haltbar. Und die Speichen sind sinnvoll gewält.


* kenne schwere Jungs die alles klein kriegen...


----------



## Jierdan (8. Januar 2016)

Gibts von dem Trek X-Caliber irgendwo eine Geometrietabelle? Ich bin offenbar Google-unfähig und/oder hab Tomaten auf den Augen...


----------



## Derivator22 (8. Januar 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Gibts von dem Trek X-Caliber irgendwo eine Geometrietabelle? Ich bin offenbar Google-unfähig und/oder hab Tomaten auf den Augen...



6, setzen! 

2015 u. 2016 sind identisch.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/bikes/mountain/cross-country/x-caliber/x-caliber-8/p/2043600-2016

Und damit das Scrollen nicht überfordert, hier ein Screenshot


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Januar 2016)

Hat zufälligerweise jemand den 10€ Newsletter Gutschein von Wiggle bei 100€ Mindestverzehr? Bei mir kommt der Newsletter nicht an, evtl. ist der Gutscheinkot ja nicht personalisiert.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Albireo (9. Januar 2016)

sorry, aber das muss sein


Jaerrit schrieb:


> Gutscheinkot


----------



## Django1985 (9. Januar 2016)

hat jemand ein gutes angebot für eine fox 36 float?


----------



## tozzi (9. Januar 2016)

Django1985 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein gutes angebot für eine fox 36 float?



Hallo,

2014 Float 26 Factory 499€ :
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/fo...y FIT RC2 180mm QR20 Tapered Black 910-07-613

2016 Float 27,5 Performance 460€ :

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/ca...OX-F-36F17027P-16B  46099e instead of 125702e

Gutscheincode jeweils rczfork, gültig bis Sonntag 24.00 Uhr

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (9. Januar 2016)

das hab ich gesehen. die 2016 ist schon weg  heul! das wäre ein hammer angebot gewesen!!! so was suche ich!!!
trotzdem danke!


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Januar 2016)

Albireo schrieb:


> sorry, aber das muss sein



Kein Thema, gern geschehen, schön wenn ich Leuten eine Freude machen kann


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Januar 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hat zufälligerweise jemand den 10€ Newsletter Gutschein von Wiggle bei 100€ Mindestverzehr? Bei mir kommt der Newsletter nicht an, evtl. ist der Gutscheinkot ja nicht personalisiert.
> 
> Danke & Gruß



Test


Albireo schrieb:


> sorry, aber das muss sein



Höchst komisches Gebaren bei wiggle, zwei mal mit unterschiedlichen Adressen angemeldet, da beim ersten Mal keine Bestätigungsanfrage per Mail kam. Auf der zweiten kam diese Anfrage, die hab ich per Klick auf den Link bestätigt. Gutscheinkot soll innerhalb von 24 Stunden kommen, man soll unbedingt auch im Spamordner nachsehen... Hauptsache seit vorgestern habe ich schon auf jede von beiden Adressen mehrere Newsletter erhalten, nicht aber den Gutscheinkot. Beschwerde beim Kundenservice führt dann dazu, das man die durch das Ticketsystem vergebene Fallnummer als Bemerkung eingeben soll, angeblich würde das dann manuell bearbeitet und der Zehner abgezogen... Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinen Franzosen, sollen die Insela.. äh Engländer ihren Kram behalten


----------



## kRoNiC (9. Januar 2016)

Exakt gleiches Spiel bei mir. Gleiche Antwort vom Kundenservice bekommen. Frag mich nur wie das dann gehen soll mit dem nachträglich abrechnen wenn man mit PayPal zahlt.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Januar 2016)

Hab ich mich auch gefragt, hab das Thema aber schon 2 mal mit Kreditkarte bei Bike-Discount durch. Wenn du da ne Bestpreisanfrage stellst buchen die nachher weniger Kohle ab als du im Zahlungsvorgang autorisierst. Wie das per Paypal gehen soll ist mir schleierhaft, evtl buchen sie dann was zurück. Ist mir gleich, mir ging es um die DMR Vault Brendog für 116,99€, aber da Bike-Discount da mitzieht bestell ich nicht für 10€ weniger bei so nem Laden wo mit Gutschein geworben wird und man nachher womöglich Stress mit Umtausch oder Garantie hat. Bike-Discount sitzt bei mir in der Region, hab ich direkt noch was für die lokale Wirtschaft getan


----------



## jts-nemo (9. Januar 2016)

Hab mal bei CRC glaub ich mit Paypal gezahlt und so eine nachträglichen Abzug bekommen. Wurde einfach zurückgeschickt in Paypal, war problemlos.


----------



## boblike (9. Januar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Aber Achtung! Rückversand auf eigene Kosten nach Österreich $$$



selbst dann lohnt es sich noch!

Habe waren im Wert von über 1600 Euro (UVP) bestellt und 200 bezahlt. 
Was ich nicht behalte biete ich Freunden und Familie an und der Rest geht zurück oder in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Biost0ne (9. Januar 2016)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/vitus-bikes-escarpe-pro-suspension-frame-2015/rp-prod125549
Vitus Escarpe

Warum so günstig... Oo


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Januar 2016)

781,xx Euro??? 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (10. Januar 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/vitus-bikes-escarpe-pro-suspension-frame-2015/rp-prod125549
> Vitus Escarpe
> 
> Warum so günstig... Oo



Abverkauf von den 2015er Modellen. Von den Daten sieht es nicht schlecht aus, hab allerdings nicht die Preise von vergleichbaren Trail-Bike Frame-Kits im Kopf. Bei CRC nicht vom UVP täuschen lassen.


----------



## fone (11. Januar 2016)

vitus ist doch auch eigenmarke von crc, oder?
noname rahmen halt.


----------



## frogmatic (11. Januar 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/vitus-bikes-escarpe-pro-suspension-frame-2015/rp-prod125549
> Vitus Escarpe
> 
> Warum so günstig... Oo


Vielleicht weil's so hässlich ist...?


----------



## tozzi (11. Januar 2016)

fone schrieb:


> vitus ist doch auch eigenmarke von crc, oder?
> noname rahmen halt.



Hallo,

anfang der Jahrtausendwende gabe es Vitus (auch) über tunds ( damaliger Pace-Importeur für deren Federgabeln und Rahmen ) zu beziehen.
Kann natürlich sein, daß sich crc mittlerweile die Namensrechte gesichert hat und nun die Marke ausschlachtet.

Grüße


----------



## der-gute (11. Januar 2016)

Tomac war auch mal groß
und jetzt wird der Name von On-One mit eigenen Rahmen vertrieben


----------



## fone (11. Januar 2016)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anfang der Jahrtausendwende gabe es Vitus (auch) über tunds ( damaliger Pace-Importeur für deren Federgabeln und Rahmen ) zu beziehen.
> Kann natürlich sein, daß sich crc mittlerweile die Namensrechte gesichert hat und nun die Marke ausschlachtet.
> ...


so wie nuke proof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (12. Januar 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch gefragt, hab das Thema aber schon 2 mal mit Kreditkarte bei Bike-Discount durch. Wenn du da ne Bestpreisanfrage stellst buchen die nachher weniger Kohle ab als du im Zahlungsvorgang autorisierst. Wie das per Paypal gehen soll ist mir schleierhaft, evtl buchen sie dann was zurück. Ist mir gleich, mir ging es um die DMR Vault Brendog für 116,99€, aber da Bike-Discount da mitzieht bestell ich nicht für 10€ weniger bei so nem Laden wo mit Gutschein geworben wird und man nachher womöglich Stress mit Umtausch oder Garantie hat. Bike-Discount sitzt bei mir in der Region, hab ich direkt noch was für die lokale Wirtschaft getan



Hab noch mal nachgehakt 

Die Gutschrift wird dir dann nachträglich per PayPal zurückerstattet


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Januar 2016)

ich hab hier noch ein Paar Maltese Falcon in 39,5 / UK 6 über aus dem Hibike Angebot. Jemand Interesse daran?


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Januar 2016)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Evoc freeride trail Team Rucksack
> 119,95€ bei Mantel.com
> http://www.mantel.com/de/evoc-fr-trail-team?mc_cid=323086cc68&mc_eid=aea02350b5


Laut Bildern ist der in XL, die Beschreibung sagt aber 20 Liter, was die M/L-Version wäre. Weiß da jemand was genaues?


----------



## ernmar (12. Januar 2016)

Das XL beschreibt doch nicht die Größe des Volumens, sondern die Größe des Rückenprotektors. Damit dieser richtig am Körper sitzt, oder liege ich da falsch. Komischerweise wird außerhalb der Bilder gar keine Größe erwähnt

edit: ich sehe gerade selber, dass das Volumen doch von der Größe mit abhängt. Die haben dann 18l, 20l oder 22l je nach Größe des Rückenprotektors.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Laut Bildern ist der in XL, die Beschreibung sagt aber 20 Liter, was die M/L-Version wäre. Weiß da jemand was genaues?





> The Evoc bags we have are all of the size M/L. So also this bag is a size M/L.
> 
> Agnes | Mantel.com


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Januar 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hab noch mal nachgehakt
> 
> Die Gutschrift wird dir dann nachträglich per PayPal zurückerstattet



Ich wollte ja die DMR Vault Brendog dort kaufen, was mit dem Newslettergutschein Bestpreis gewesen wäre, aber hab mich zwischenzeitlich nachdem ich die Vault in Natura gesehen habe für Hope F20 entschieden 

Aber ist ja schon merkwürdig das mehrere User unabhängig voneinander das gleiche Problem dort haben. Will jetzt nicht gleich "unseriöser Shop" schreien, aber so kommt man auch an Adressen für den Newsletter.


----------



## Danimal (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe am Wochenende eine Bestellung bei Bikepalast (war im Schnäppchenjägerthread) getätigt - gestern bekomme ich eine Mail, dass 6 meiner 8 bestellten Produkte nicht mehr vorhanden sind (online waren sie zum Bestellzeitpunkt natürlich als verfügbar markiert). Schwach!


----------



## toastet (13. Januar 2016)

Muss an den Ösis liegen, ähnliche Erfahrungen habe ich auch schon bei Kalnai gemacht. Auf einmal waren zich Sachen nicht mehr im Lager...


----------



## Hans (13. Januar 2016)

leider kann jetzt RCZ meine bestellte XT Kurbel nicht liefern . 2- fach, 170 mm, mit 38-24 - hätte 89,00 Euro gekostet 

kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben für eine solcje oder ähnliche Kurbel, evtl Sram

Schaltwerk bietet die XT für 119,00 an

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Derivator22 (13. Januar 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> leider kann jetzt RCZ meine bestellte XT Kurbel nicht liefern . 2- fach, 170 mm, mit 38-24 - hätte 89,00 Euro gekostet
> 
> kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben für eine solcje oder ähnliche Kurbel, evtl Sram
> 
> ...


Die Deore für 85€, allerdings 175mm,

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_100_979_980&products_id=14753


XT für 109€, allerdings auch 175mm

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_100_979_980&products_id=15078


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (13. Januar 2016)

Die XT ist aber ohne Innenlager.


----------



## boblike (13. Januar 2016)

Habe 19 Produkte bestellt und gestern kam die Mitteilung "in Bearbeitung".
Hast du diese vorher auch bekommen oder gleich die Absage?

Von Bike Palast


----------



## Hans (13. Januar 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Die Deore für 85€, allerdings 175mm,
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_100_979_980&products_id=14753
> 
> ...




175 mm hilt mir nicht - brauche 170


----------



## ernmar (13. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte eine 170er FSA Kurbel, genaueres hast du per PN bekommen.


----------



## Jaerrit (13. Januar 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> leider kann jetzt RCZ meine bestellte XT Kurbel nicht liefern . 2- fach, 170 mm, mit 38-24 - hätte 89,00 Euro gekostet
> 
> kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben für eine solcje oder ähnliche Kurbel, evtl Sram
> 
> ...



Hi Hans,
ich habe meine XT 2-Fach 38-24 (allerdings auch als 175mm) im Bikemarkt vom Verkäufer Radbar.ch gekauft, er hatte mal ne ganze Zeit diese Kurbeln drin, OEM-Ware ohne Karton, aber nagelneu mit Innenlager BSA. Kosteten 89€ zzgl. 6€ Versand nach DE, Paket wurde direkt aus DE abgeschickt und musste somit nicht zum Zoll. 
Er hat derzeit keine Kurbeln drin, evtl. magst Du ihn mal anschreiben, die waren echt nett.
Gruß
Jaerrit


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2016)

Mist, wegen 20,- Euro XT verpasst.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Januar 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ich habe am Wochenende eine Bestellung bei Bikepalast (war im Schnäppchenjägerthread) getätigt - gestern bekomme ich eine Mail, dass 6 meiner 8 bestellten Produkte nicht mehr vorhanden sind (online waren sie zum Bestellzeitpunkt natürlich als verfügbar markiert). Schwach!


Hm, ich hab nichtmal eine E-Mail gekriegt. Hab eben mal auf der Seite nachgeschaut, dort ist die Bestellung als "Storniert" markiert. Habe aber bisher noch keine Rückzahlung über Paypal erhalten.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab nichtmal eine E-Mail gekriegt. Hab eben mal auf der Seite nachgeschaut, dort ist die Bestellung als "Storniert" markiert. Habe aber bisher noch keine Rückzahlung über Paypal erhalten.


Nanu, und gradeben krieg ich die Meldung, dass sie die Bestellung versendet haben. Doch noch was im Lager gefunden?


----------



## paulipan (13. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab nichtmal eine E-Mail gekriegt. Hab eben mal auf der Seite nachgeschaut, dort ist die Bestellung als "Storniert" markiert. Habe aber bisher noch keine Rückzahlung über Paypal erhalten.



Bei mir wurden alle Artikel storniert und angekündigt, das Geld via Paypal zurück zu erstatten. Bisher auch nichts.
Was mich am meisten ärgert - während des Bestellvorgangs waren alle Artikel noch lieferbar. Schwache Leistung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (13. Januar 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Habe 19 Produkte bestellt und gestern kam die Mitteilung "in Bearbeitung".
> Hast du diese vorher auch bekommen oder gleich die Absage?
> 
> Von Bike Palast


bei mir kam die Meldung: "in Bearbeitung" und einen Tag später: "storniert"....


----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. Januar 2016)

Ist schon etwas eigenartig bei RCZ. Ich habe am 13.12. ebenfalls eine XT-Kurbel in 170 mm bestellt, allerdings die Dreifachkurbel. Nachdem ich außer der Bestellbestätigung nichts mehr davon gehört habe, habe ich Anfang dieser Woche mal per Mail nachgehakt. Daraufhin kam innerhalb von 5 Minuten eine Antwort mit der Mittweilung, dass sie noch auf die Kurbel warten würden. Heute dann die Versandbestätigung.

Kann ja mal passieren, dass bei so Newsletterangeboten mehr Bestellungen angenommen werden als der Bestand zuließe. Etwas verwunderlich fand ich da eher, dass die XT-Kurbeln seit meiner Bestellung noch mindestens ein weiteres Mal im Newsletter angepriesen wurden.

Das war meine zweite Bestellung bei RCZ, bei der ersten war das Paket schneller da als bei manchen deutschen Shops. Und in diesem Fall konnte ich es verschmerzen, weil ich den Rahmen, für den die Kurbel gedacht ist, sowieso noch nicht habe.


----------



## toastet (14. Januar 2016)

Ja die bewerben gerne mal Produkte direkt von ihrem Großhändler und können dann eben nur so viel liefern wie dann im Nachgang bestätigt wird oder eben ankommen im Lager. Nur so klappt das mit den gerne mal sehr günstigen Preisen.


----------



## boblike (14. Januar 2016)

Habe die mal angeschrieben und als Antwort kam ich kriege mein Zeug. Schick mir mal eine PN was die bei dir storniert haben, vllt ist da ja was von bei und ich kann darauf verzichten.


----------



## Danimal (14. Januar 2016)

paulipan schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten ärgert - während des Bestellvorgangs waren alle Artikel noch lieferbar. Schwache Leistung....



Die meisten dieser Shops haben keine Echtzeit-Schnittstelle zur Warenwirtschaft, sondern gleichen den Warenbestand nur ein paar mal am Tag ab, am Wochenende eventuell überhaupt nicht. Da kann es schnell passieren, dass mehr bestellt wird, als auf Lager ist. Das wird die meiste Zeit nicht passieren, aber wenn dann solche Angebote rausgehauen werden, wird es zwangsläufig zu Problemen kommen. Noch schlimmer ist das bei Versendern, die gleichzeitig Ladengeschäfte betreiben und der Warenbestand der Verkaufsfläche mitgerechnet wird... das ist quasi nicht ordentlich in IT abzubilden. Aber ein reiner Online-Versender sollte das eigentlich im Griff haben, schon allein um sich den ganzen Stress mit den Rückabwicklungen und verärgerten Kunden zu ersparen.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Januar 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> Die meisten dieser Shops haben keine Echtzeit-Schnittstelle zur Warenwirtschaft, sondern gleichen den Warenbestand nur ein paar mal am Tag ab, am Wochenende eventuell überhaupt nicht. Da kann es schnell passieren, dass mehr bestellt wird, als auf Lager ist. Das wird die meiste Zeit nicht passieren, aber wenn dann solche Angebote rausgehauen werden, wird es zwangsläufig zu Problemen kommen. Noch schlimmer ist das bei Versendern, die gleichzeitig Ladengeschäfte betreiben und der Warenbestand der Verkaufsfläche mitgerechnet wird... das ist quasi nicht ordentlich in IT abzubilden. Aber ein reiner Online-Versender sollte das eigentlich im Griff haben, schon allein um sich den ganzen Stress mit den Rückabwicklungen und verärgerten Kunden zu ersparen.


WTF
(Empörung aus aktuellem Anlass, weil ich gerade genau so etwas mit Anbindung an einen Availability Checker etc entwickle.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2016)

Es gibt schon paar Shops, wo das sehr schnell aktualisiert wird.


----------



## Danimal (14. Januar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Es gibt schon paar Shops, wo das sehr schnell aktualisiert wird.


Na klar! Es gibt sogar viele, wo das in Echtzeit passiert - aber leider sind das nicht alle. Das merkt man erst, wenn man mal wieder so einen Shop erwischt hat.


----------



## toastet (14. Januar 2016)

da ticken die uhren in ö auch deutlich langsamer als in deutschland. die sind da viel viel entspannter. muss man sich allein nur die post dort geben, von lieferzeiten bis öffnungszeiten der filialen. geschweige denn nen service wie ne packstation, filialabholung, bote kann das paket am haus verstecken usw. usf. was es bei uns eben alles gibt. das gibts da einfach nicht und wenn du normal arbeitest hat die post immer zu und du kommst nie an dein paket oder kannst was versenden. das ist dann in wien so, will gar nicht wissen wie das aufm dorf aussieht


----------



## Nayis (14. Januar 2016)

@Danimal
War bei mir genauso. Sehr ärgerlich wenn der Shop nicht gepflegt wird das können andere besser.


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Januar 2016)

bei rcz läuft das anders als in anderen Shops. grds. ist alles dort was nicht wenn man drauf klicjkt als ausverkauft ist zu haben. in einigen Newsletter in letzter zeit stand aber bei vielen teilen eine Lieferzeit dabei (10 labouir days , 7 laboir days etc.)

ich hab in 4 jahren rcz nicht eine einzige order storniert bekommen mangels ware. und es waren über 50 order bis dato...schreib die jungs mal an


----------



## toastet (14. Januar 2016)

also ich schon


----------



## tozzi (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo,,

Sieht so aus, als ob ich bei bikepalast das gleiche Schicksal erleide:
- am 9.1. bestellt
- am 11.1. mail erhalten, daß Auftrag in Bearbeitung ist
Sonst keine weitere Benachrichtigung.
Eben in mein Kundenkonto auf der Desktopwebseite geschaut : Bestellung storniert.
Auf der mobilen Webseite steht davon in meinem Kundenkonto nichts, nur " noch nicht versendete Bestellung "- als ob dies irgendwann geschehen sollte...

Grüße


----------



## boblike (14. Januar 2016)

Ein Vögelchen hat mirGeflüster gelüstet dass es für alle stornierer einen Newsletter mit Angeboten geben soll!


----------



## tozzi (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Diesen Newsletter werde ich nicht mehr erhalten, da ich mich bei bikepalast abgemeldet habe.
Außerdem ersetzt mir das meine bestellte Ware auch nicht.
Wenn viele dann die Angebote in Anspruch nehmen, geht das ganze Spiel wieder von vorne los....

Grüße


----------



## rudi-ritzel (14. Januar 2016)

Was ist das denn für nen Ösi Laden? Gestern Versandbestätigung per Email erhalten. Kein Tracking, kein Hinweis auf Teilieferung. Heute von Paypal erfahren, das ein Teil der Summe erstattet wurde. Was soll denn der Schei... Hatte ich das vorher gewusst, wäre die gesamte Bestellung storniert worden. Mein Kundenkonto ist übrigens nicht mehr bekannt. Zumindest kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden. Finger weg von solchen Shops.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (15. Januar 2016)

Sooo. Mir wurde heute auch der volle Betrag von Bike-Palast auf Paypal zurücküberwiesen. Gerade eben kam aber auch Hermes vorbei und brachte mir ein Päckchen von denen. Drinnen war dann zwar nicht die bestellte Kleidung, dafür ein Katalog und ein Schreiben, dass die anderen Artikel ausverkauft wären, sie mir aber als Entschädigung das ebenfalls bestellte Knog Beetle Rücklicht kostenlos zugeschickt hätten (UVP 15,95€, Angebotspreis 6,90€). Da ich eh nur zwei Kleidungsstücke für je 10€ bestellt hatte, ist das doch ganz ok.


----------



## haekel72 (15. Januar 2016)

Komisch, bei mir ist alles glatt gegangen, habe 7 Teile gekauft.
Gestern:
Der Status Ihrer Bestellung NR: 84700 wurde geändert.

Anmerkungen und Kommentare zu Ihrer Bestellung: Versendet am 14.01.2016. RE: 2501987

Neuer Status: *Versendet*


----------



## hnx (15. Januar 2016)

@Derivator22 Danke für den Tipp bzgl der Centerline Scheiben bei CNC. Sind heute gekommen. Tiptop unbenutzt und vom Gewicht exakt nach Vorgabe.


----------



## Beppe (15. Januar 2016)

Betreff Bike Palast Bekleidungs Schnapper aus Österreich


Ich hab heute meine Bestellung ausgeliefert bekommen. 
Die bestellte Hose kam statt in braun XL in schwarz und XXL.

Herrlich.


----------



## Derivator22 (15. Januar 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> @Derivator22 Danke für den Tipp bzgl der Centerline Scheiben bei CNC. Sind heute gekommen. Tiptop unbenutzt und vom Gewicht exakt nach Vorgabe.



Ich habe wirklich schon sooo oft bei ihm bestellt. Jedes Mal ohne Mängel. MMn ein Laden vom "alten Schlag".


----------



## Haukejunior (15. Januar 2016)

Falls jemand nochmal nen gutes Angebot zu ner mt5 hat einfach Posten. Im Newsletter von den bekannten war nix bei.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Januar 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich schon sooo oft bei ihm bestellt. Jedes Mal ohne Mängel. MMn ein Laden vom "alten Schlag".


Bei Falschlieferung sind die eher "hanseatisch freundlich" ;-)...kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ansonsten super Preise aber es gibt Kulanteres (Rücksendung kostenlos).


----------



## Derivator22 (15. Januar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Bei Falschlieferung sind die eher "hanseatisch freundlich" ;-)...kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ansonsten super Preise aber es gibt Kulanteres (Rücksendung kostenlos).



Bei Mangel ist die Rücksendung sehr wohl kostenlos bei ihm, sofern das gemeint war.
Ansonsten: diese zalando-Mentalität-Rücksendung finde ich persönlich nicht so gut und würde meinen "Kunden" das auch nicht ge- bzw. erstatten. Wer anprobieren mag, der soll zum Fachhandel. So denke zumindest ich.
Auch finde ich, dass man Geld zu haben hat und würde genauso wenig wie er tausend Möglichkeiten anbieten, wie Leute ohne Geld doch einkaufen können. Vorkasse oder Bar bei Abholung, Punkt. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung...


----------



## paulipan (15. Januar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Betreff Bike Palast Bekleidungs Schnapper aus Österreich
> 
> 
> Ich hab heute meine Bestellung ausgeliefert bekommen.
> ...


Welche Hose hast Du denn in XXL bekommen? Evtl. würde ich sie Dir abnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (15. Januar 2016)

Hab die mal angeschrieben status in Bearbeitung oben steht storniert.... Kein Geld bis jezt zurück an paypal, bei unvollständiger Lieferung ohne Ankündigung wird PayPal bemüht.... Lohnt dann nämlich die Versandkosten nicht...


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Januar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hab die mal angeschrieben status in Bearbeitung oben steht storniert.... Kein Geld bis jezt zurück an paypal, bei unvollständiger Lieferung ohne Ankündigung wird PayPal bemüht.... Lohnt dann nämlich die Versandkosten nicht...


So leider sind die Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar....
Traurig Artikel anzubieten als lieferbar kennzeichnen und dann  ätsch.... Aber keine info per mal nur online einsehbar... Bis das Geld wieder zurück ist dauert dann auch.... 
Einmal und Niiiiee wieder!


----------



## Beppe (15. Januar 2016)

paulipan schrieb:


> Welche Hose hast Du denn in XXL bekommen? Evtl. würde ich sie Dir abnehmen.



Die Hose Protective Talon Baggy in schwarz. Kannst Du gerne haben... Interesse?
Ist topp, nur leider zu groß...


----------



## Beppe (15. Januar 2016)

paulipan schrieb:


> Welche Hose hast Du denn in XXL bekommen? Evtl. würde ich sie Dir abnehmen.



So habe gerade die Info bekommen, dass ich Rückporto und Hose erstattet bekomme.

Will die Hose jemand, sonst geht sie morgen zurück.

15€ all in mit Rechnungskopie....

Originalpreis laut Etikett 89€!


----------



## Beppe (15. Januar 2016)

Hose ist verkauft, bitte keine Anfragen mehr.

Und schönen Gruß nach Österreich


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Januar 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Bei Mangel ist die Rücksendung sehr wohl kostenlos bei ihm, sofern das gemeint war.
> Ansonsten: diese zalando-Mentalität-Rücksendung finde ich persönlich nicht so gut und würde meinen "Kunden" das auch nicht ge- bzw. erstatten. Wer anprobieren mag, der soll zum Fachhandel. So denke zumindest ich.
> Auch finde ich, dass man Geld zu haben hat und würde genauso wenig wie er tausend Möglichkeiten anbieten, wie Leute ohne Geld doch einkaufen können. Vorkasse oder Bar bei Abholung, Punkt. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung...


Nein, ich sollte seinerzeit das auf eigene Kasse zurückschicken. Deine Zalando-Argumentation ist etwas unpassend zumal mir cnc zwei farblich unterschiedliche Griffe einer Louise FR im Set verkauft hat, was von der Artikelbeschreibung abwich. Am Telefon war die Reaktion etwas salopp, keine Entschuldigung o.ä. Wie man eine Bremse anprobieren kann, bleibt in dem Zusammenhang Dein Geheimnis. Bar bei Abholung ist bei cnc nicht möglich! Das ist eine reine Internetbude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Wachtendonker (15. Januar 2016)

Bikepalast:

4 Teile bestellt,bezahlt, Email erhalten das 3 schon Ausverkauft sind......
1. und letzte Bestellung!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Januar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> nein
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/



DOCH ! In den Laden lassen die Dich nicht. Die haben nicht für Publikumsverkehr geöffnet und man bekommt die Sachen nach einer Wartezeit vor der Tür in die Hand gedrückt. 

Ein richtiger Shop ist was anderes, es sei denn Du findest sowas normal. Nichtsdestotrotz sind die Preise super, keine Frage.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Januar 2016)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Bikepalast:
> 
> 4 Teile bestellt,bezahlt, Email erhalten das 3 schon Ausverkauft sind......
> 1. und letzte Bestellung!


Hab ich auch eben per mail mitgeteilt... Ebenso die Löschung meiner Daten erbeten..


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Januar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> also kann man die sachen dort abholen ...


Wenn Du leidensfähig bist: ja! Klappt nicht immer. Probierst selber mal aus, dann kannste mitreden.


----------



## Derivator22 (15. Januar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Nein, ich sollte seinerzeit das auf eigene Kasse zurückschicken. Deine Zalando-Argumentation ist etwas unpassend zumal mir cnc zwei farblich unterschiedliche Griffe einer Louise FR im Set verkauft hat, was von der Artikelbeschreibung abwich. Am Telefon war die Reaktion etwas salopp, keine Entschuldigung o.ä. Wie man eine Bremse anprobieren kann, bleibt in dem Zusammenhang Dein Geheimnis. Bar bei Abholung ist bei cnc nicht möglich! Das ist eine reine Internetbude.


Dann haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich meinte diese leidige "oh, der Pulli sieht ja schön aus, den bestelle ich mal und schaue, ob er mir passt" usw. Finde ich echt eine mega ätzende Einstellung und das gäbe es bei mir nicht. Wenn natürlich Sachen wie bei dir falsch deklariert wurden und du dich mit rumärgern musst, nervt das. Völlig verständlich! Ich hatte bis dato Glück. Man muss halt dort wissen, was man möchte und davon ausgehen, dass es ggf etwas älter ist oder so. Meine, dass der oft Insolvenzmassen use aufkauft.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Januar 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Dann haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich meinte diese leidige "oh, der Pulli sieht ja schön aus, den bestelle ich mal und schaue, ob er mir passt" usw. Finde ich echt eine mega ätzende Einstellung und das gäbe es bei mir nicht. Wenn natürlich Sachen wie bei dir falsch deklariert wurden und du dich mit rumärgern musst, nervt das. Völlig verständlich! Ich hatte bis dato Glück. Man muss halt dort wissen, was man möchte und davon ausgehen, dass es ggf etwas älter ist oder so. Meine, dass der oft Insolvenzmassen use aufkauft.


...geb Dir uneingeschränkt recht...ich kauf da mittlerweile nur, wenns unbedingt sein muss. cnc verlangt ab >40€, dass man die Rücksendung selber zahlt...auch wenn sie es selber verbockt haben. Das wurde mir hanseatisch patzig am Telefon mitgeteilt. Ein anderes Mal war das Abholprocedere auch etwas merkwürdig aber immerhin freundlicher (vor der Tür übergeben). Der Preis passte aber, insofern egal aber im Zweifel bestell ich lieber woanders.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Januar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...geb Dir uneingeschränkt recht...ich kauf da mittlerweile nur, wenns unbedingt sein muss. cnc verlangt ab >40€, dass man die Rücksendung selber zahlt...auch wenn sie es selber verbockt haben. Das wurde mir hanseatisch patzig am Telefon mitgeteilt. Ein anderes Mal war das Abholprocedere auch etwas merkwürdig aber immerhin freundlicher (vor der Tür übergeben). Der Preis passte aber, insofern egal aber im Zweifel bestell ich lieber woanders.


Das ist kurios. Sicher, dass hier nicht irgendwie das Widerrufsrecht mit rein verwustelt wurde, und man den Rückversand von Lieferungen _unter_ 40€ selbst zahlen muss?
Rechtlich gesehen muss der Verkäufer nämlich bei Sachmängelhaftung (§ 434 BGB Absatz 3) jegliche Kosten selber tragen (§ 439 BGB Absatz 2).


----------



## toastet (16. Januar 2016)

Mash4 schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=royal
> 
> Royal Racing Klamotten nochmal runtergesetzt



Die haben bei Royal jetzt die letzten 2-3 Jahre die Preise dermaßen angezogen, dass es selbst jetzt im Ausverkauf kaum noch lohnt bei der gebotenen Qualität, die ok ist, aber auch nicht überragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (16. Januar 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> hat hier zufällig jemand erfahrungen mit den Troy lee design angeboten chinesischer versender auf ebay gemacht?
> bspw
> 
> würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man dort origninal ware bekommt. auch wenn die trikots normaler weise aus taiwan und die hosen aus vietnam kommen (stimmt zumindest für meine äteren modelle).
> ...



Ich hol das hier nochmal hoch, weil ich heute n Trikot bekommen habe. War neugierig, dass dann doch mal auszuprobieren. Habe allerdings über Aliexpress geordert, da nochmal günstiger. Und ich habe extra eins genommen, wo ich das Original hier habe um es zu vergleichen. Bei den Shorts war das ja schon sehr schwierig die auseinanderzuhalten rein optisch. Die Trikots schießen aber den Vogel ab, da sind man gar keine Unterschiede!

Oben im Bild das Original, für 20 $ im Sale bei BTO erstanden vor 1-2 Jahren. Mit dem schicken Cyan inkl. den eingenähten Ellenbogenschonern und dem "Rutschstopp" am unteren Rücken und den 3D-Logo die geprintet oder eben genäht sind.
Hier noch mal der Link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015...in-biking-T-shirts-Motocross/32566433246.html

hier die Anzeige mit dem Bild der Ware






Und hier das Original und 2. Original in einem Bild 
Original ist oben, falls es einer nicht erkennt 





Kommt sicher aus der selben Fabrik und wird halt nur "ab Werk" günstiger verkauft


----------



## ale2812 (16. Januar 2016)

sind ja in der tat komplett identisch. direkt 100 stück bestellt. 

danke für die info


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Januar 2016)

Poste es mal in der Bewertung. So schnell wie der bei Ali zumacht und neu aufmacht, kannst gar nicht schauen . Aber schon krass, wieviel Unterschied da ist. Überlege ob ich die Moto stornieren soll.. habs bestellt, ist aber noch nicht versendet... Aber bis die Kohle wieder da ist...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## toastet (16. Januar 2016)

hab jetzt erstmal nen "dispute" geöffnet. schauen wir mal was passiert.

ach, von der größe her eine nummer kleiner ungefähr, also das ist für den chinesen ja schon ok


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Januar 2016)

Hatte ich auch mal bei einer Sattelstütze gemacht... Keine Antwort, dann Shop geschlossen... Yo... Abwarten 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## jts-nemo (16. Januar 2016)

Bei mir waren die Dispute, die ich eröffnen musste, extrem schnell und immer zu meinen Gunsten erledigt, habe dann das Geld zurückbekommen (das hat ein wenig gedauert).


----------



## toastet (16. Januar 2016)

hab bisher da auch eher gute erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn bestellungen nicht in nem bestimmten zeitfenster versendet wurden war die kohle gleich wieder da. und sonst sind die 12,x euro eben einfach für den guten zweck, dass hier hoffentlich keiner den selben fehler macht.

hoffe es postet mal einer der ebaykäufer. bei 35 euro oder so würde ich mich schon ärgern wenn sowas dabei rumkäm.
vielleicht sehen die ebayteile aber auch besser aus. wie gesagt die shorts sind kaum vom original zu unterscheiden, weder am material, schnitt oder auch der verarbeitung. ist bei mir aber auch schon 3-4 jahre her und die teile waren damals auch nicht so billig wie jetzt das trikot.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Januar 2016)

Ich lass mal die Shorts kommen... Berichte dann...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## toastet (16. Januar 2016)

sofern die gleich geblieben sind, sind die vollkommen in ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (17. Januar 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> sofern die gleich geblieben sind, sind die vollkommen in ordnungAnhang anzeigen 453704
> Anhang anzeigen 453705
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453706


Wo hast du die Shorts geordert?
Wie fallen diese aus? Bundweite?


----------



## ollum104 (17. Januar 2016)

Findet irgendwo jemand Geodaten oder mehr Info zu dem Cove Hustler 29?


----------



## hardtails (17. Januar 2016)

sorry falsch


----------



## toastet (17. Januar 2016)

paulipan schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Shorts geordert?
> Wie fallen diese aus? Bundweite?





toastet schrieb:


> wie gesagt die shorts sind kaum vom original zu unterscheiden, weder am material, schnitt oder auch der verarbeitung. ist bei mir aber auch schon 3-4 jahre her und die teile waren damals auch nicht so billig wie jetzt das trikot.



ich denke auch beim ali damals, hatte die auch bei ebay gesehen, aber war bei aliexpress eben nochmal günstiger. wobei das eben immer noch knapp 40 euro waren meine ich.

größe, wenn überhaupt, nen tacken kleiner. beim chinesen sind die dinger ja grundsätzlich 2 nummern kleiner, wenn die deren system nutzen, und dann eben n bisschen abweichung, halbe größe, nach unten vielleicht. ich bezweifel aber irgendwie, dass die qualität so gleichbleibend ist, dass man dies heute noch so pauschal sagen kann.

war damals meine ich 5xl und ich hatte ne zweite in 4xl. die eine war dann so ca 40 und die andere 38. original tld geht ja nur bis 38, in die passte ich nicht rein, in die 5xl vom chinamann schon.


----------



## 19chris84 (17. Januar 2016)

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem rahmen? Taugt der was?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...=zanoxde&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=generic


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit dem rahmen? Taugt der was?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/cove-hustler-29er-fox-float-ctd-2015/rp-prod137680?_$ja=tsid:41245%7Ccgn:zanox%7Ckw:2151439&zanpid=2123800247397850112&utm_source=zanoxde&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=generic



Cove Rahmen taugen schon


----------



## tozzi (17. Januar 2016)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Findet irgendwo jemand Geodaten oder mehr Info zu dem Cove Hustler 29?


Hallo,

Geodaten sind doch direkt auf der crc-Seite unter 'Größentabelle' einsehbar.

Grüße


----------



## Bench (17. Januar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> warum wird man da jetzt plötzlich über zanox umgeleitet?


Ich glaube, das macht MTB-news inzwischen um Geld zu generieren.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit mehrfach Posts mit solchen Umleitungslinks gemeldet. Passiert ist nichts.
Deshalb immer unten schauen, wohin der Link wirklich führt, und dann nicht draufklicken, sondern den Link aus dem Text kopieren und in neuem Tab einfügen.


----------



## messias (17. Januar 2016)

Der Link geht auch im Original schon über Zanox. Der Linkttext zeigt nicht die eigentlich augerufene URL.


----------



## toastet (17. Januar 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Deshalb immer unten schauen, wohin der Link wirklich führt, und dann nicht draufklicken, sondern den Link aus dem Text kopieren und in neuem Tab einfügen.



und dann fleissig spenden für die servermiete nicht vergessen


----------



## Bench (17. Januar 2016)

Test!

reiner Link zu CRC
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ale2016wk2&icb=bspot5-merchpagejansale2016wk2

schau mer mal, ob der durch die Boardsoftware verändert wird


----------



## Bench (17. Januar 2016)

Jep, er wird durch mtb-news verändert!


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Jep, er wird durch mtb-news verändert!


Wer Greasemonkey oder Tampermonkey o.ä. hat: http://pastebin.com/wiNvxDj2


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Januar 2016)

@sp00n82 ..bezügl CNC...keine Ahnung mit den Rücksendekosten unter 40€, ich hab seinerzeit die Bremse behalten...war mir zu doof, mit dem unfreundlichen Heini am Telefon zu streiten.


..um das Thema cnc zu beenden...es gibt freundlichere und kulantere shops, die bei gleichen Preisen gleiches liefern. Bis jetzt habe ich immer eine Alternative gefunden. Die haben bei mir jedenfalls verschi66en.


----------



## freetourer (17. Januar 2016)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Geodaten sind doch direkt auf der crc-Seite unter 'Größentabelle' einsehbar.
> 
> Grüße


Der Rahmen sieht eigentlich baugleich aus zu einem Univega Alpina SL29 aka Kona Satori 4-Gelenker. Wird auch noch unter einem anderen Label in den Staaten vertrieben. Ich habe den Univega Rahmen selbst, mMn ein guter AllMountain Rahmen. Leider ist der gesamte Rahmen und speziell der Hinterbau recht weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Januar 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Die haben bei Royal jetzt die letzten 2-3 Jahre die Preise dermaßen angezogen, dass es selbst jetzt im Ausverkauf kaum noch lohnt bei der gebotenen Qualität, die ok ist, aber auch nicht überragend.


Seh ich überhaupt nicht so...die Royal Hose Matrix2 z.B. für 30€ ist ein echter Schnapper, ebenso die Stage für 35€...die ist auch super, verglichen mit Endura Singletrack z.b. min. halber Preis.
Ich habe eine ältere Royal und das ist meine absolute Lieblings-Hose, die ich jemals hatte, auch bei berg-ab.de seinerzeit für 25€ geschossen, also nicht wesentlich günstiger aber dafür etwas dicker und glatter.


----------



## limbokoenig (18. Januar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Seh ich überhaupt nicht so...die Royal Hose Matrix2 z.B. für 30€ ist ein echter Schnapper, ebenso die Stage für 35€...die ist auch super, verglichen mit Endura Singletrack z.b. min. halber Preis.
> Ich habe eine ältere Royal und das ist meine absolute Lieblings-Hose, die ich jemals hatte, auch bei berg-ab.de seinerzeit für 25€ geschossen, also nicht wesentlich günstiger aber dafür etwas dicker und glatter.



Wie sind die Sachen denn so von der Größe her?


----------



## fone (18. Januar 2016)

Oh, Royal Sachen, gleich mal schön bestellt. Meine Royal Jerseys finde ich einfach klasse.
Thx


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Januar 2016)

Weiß jemand ob es die Magura MT5 momentan wieder günstig gibt? Bei Mantel und RCZ war die Bremse vor 2 Monaten ohne Scheiben für 66 Euro zu haben aber damals brauchte ich keine und jetzt ist der günstigste Preis 95 Euro?


----------



## fone (18. Januar 2016)

gibt ja nur 2 holländer: mantel und nen anderen sowie rcz.
wenn es kein angebot gibt, gibt es kein angebot. kurzer check auf google/geizhals o.ä. zeigt keine tollen angebote.
ebay 80€ bike24 90€


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Januar 2016)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Wie sind die Sachen denn so von der Größe her?


Ich hab 33 waist, 1,84m und 87er SL...mir reicht M, also fällt relativ gross aus.

Royal F-Tech Short...Material nicht so dünne, hinten etwas stretchy und liegt gut an, wasserabweisend....bestbuy ever (wer eine Quelle für M weiss, bitte melden...ich kauf die auf Lager):


----------



## der-gute (18. Januar 2016)

Ich hab genau diese Hose und finde sie mit Abstand am schlechtesten aller meiner Hosen.

Durch das Stretchmaterial häng ich sehr oft an der Sattelspitze beim herumturnen auf dem Rad...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Januar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich hab genau diese Hose und finde sie mit Abstand am schlechtesten aller meiner Hosen.
> 
> Durch das Stretchmaterial häng ich sehr oft an der Sattelspitze beim herumturnen auf dem Rad...



Dann hast Du den falschen Körper für diese wirklich gute Hose. ;-)

p.s.: Kumpel fährt sie auch und ist auch begeistert. Wenn Du M hast, kannste Sie mir verkaufen (gerne PN). Danke.


----------



## Fl0r14n (19. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit dem rahmen? Taugt der was?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...=zanoxde&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=generic



Cove Rahmen sind unzerstörbar, da kaufst was für die Ewigkeit. Fahre selbst ein G-Spot und bin hellauf begeistert. Allerdings sind die Rahmen nichts für Leichtbaufetischisten, aber einen Tod muss man sterben.

Ich fand es auch seltsam, dass man bei Cove direkt nichts über den Rahmen liest und habe dort mal nachgefragt. Ist ein 29er Cove Rahmen und nur sieben Stück wurden exklusiv für CRC gebaut. Allerdings konstruiert von Stefan Stark und gebaut bei Caribou.
Nun frag ich mich warum da Cove drauf steht und nicht Alutech. Ist wohl bei denen drüben bekannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (19. Januar 2016)

Hä? Ein kanadischer Hersteller beauftragt einen deutschen Konstrukteur einen Rahmen zu entwerfen von dem dann in Taiwan ganze *sieben* Stück gebaut werden? Was ist denn das für ein Unfug?


----------



## paradox (19. Januar 2016)

Wie schon oben erwähnt worden ist, ist das ein gelabelter Rahmen.
Wurde von Kona, Univega usw verramscht. Also das ist kein echter Cove wie er eventuell sein sollte.
Einfach Cove drauf fertig.

Gibt es ja oft solche Geschichten. Einfach nach dem Kona Satori glaube ich hieß das suchen und schon weißt wie das Ding funzt.


----------



## MTB-1988 (19. Januar 2016)

www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13351

Sind die zu empfehlen? Halten die was aus? Ich lege Null wert auf gewicht und Optik. Geht um Haltbarkeit. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## veraono (19. Januar 2016)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13351
> 
> Sind die zu empfehlen? Halten die was aus? Ich lege Null wert auf gewicht und Optik. Geht um Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Wenn die von den Achsstandarts bei dir passen sind die für den Preis auf jeden Fall ein Schnäppchen. Zu den Felgen kann ich zwar nix sagen aber die Novatec Naben sind afaik absolut brauchbar, der Alu-Freilauf soll zwar öfters Probleme machen, sich aber wohl problemlos und für wenig Geld gegen ein dauerhaltbares Stahl-Exemplar in Falle eines Defektes austauschen lassen. Konifizierte Speichen, Alu-Nippel und das Gewicht bei einem robusten LRS sucht man sonst jedenfalls vergeblich in der Preisklasse dieses Angebotes.
Mein Tipp: bestellen.
Wenn du bedenken hast frag doch einfach nochmal im Laufrad-Forum nach, aber viel falsch machen kannst du hier zu dem Preis m.E. nicht .


----------



## Fl0r14n (19. Januar 2016)

Ich dachte mir auch schon bei 3,2kg mit Dämpfer -> dass kann kein richtiges Cove sein. 

Zum Kauf hat er mich von Cove nun auch nicht ermutigt. Aber er sagte, dass dieses Jahr noch ein Stahlrahmen für 650B rauskommen soll. Alle versuchen sich an Kohlefaser und bei den Kanadiern geht der Trend zurück zu 42CrMo4.


----------



## juneoen (19. Januar 2016)

ich bin auf der suche nach einem 26 zoll hardtailrahmen is weiss und oder purple. in einer möglichst kleinen rahmengröße da für eine dame. um die 100 bis 150 euro währen super. hat da jemand einen tipp?

danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (19. Januar 2016)

Ist zwar 27,5", aber vielleicht doch ok:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-access-wls-27.5-rahmen-purple-flashred-495194/wg_id-9001


----------



## juneoen (19. Januar 2016)

guter vorschlag danke- aberleider kann ich mich mit dem orange gar nicht anfreunden...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Januar 2016)

juneoen schrieb:


> guter vorschlag danke- aberleider kann ich mich mit dem orange gar nicht anfreunden...


*Cube - Access Pro WLS (2015)
27,5er Alu RFR
White / blue
13,5  Zoll *
http://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail.htm
Nr. 12 von unten.....26 Zoll würden wohl auch gehen.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (19. Januar 2016)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13351
> 
> Sind die zu empfehlen? Halten die was aus? Ich lege Null wert auf gewicht und Optik. Geht um Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk




Alutech hat in der Preisklasse noch den MX36 LRS

aber ka welcher da jetzt besser ist


----------



## Derivator22 (20. Januar 2016)

Mtb-Joe schrieb:


> *Onza IBEX DH 26"x2,4' DHC45a*
> bei Alutech für 19,90
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Onza-IBEX-DH-Drahtreifen-120TPI-45A-26x240



Da ich die Big Betty sehr mag:
der Ibex schaut vom Profil der Betty sehr ähnlich. Ist jemand beide gefahren und kann den optischen Eindruck auch fahrpraktisch bestätigen?
Dann würde ich nämlich mal den Ibex testen, da sie die Betty haben sterben lassen...


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Januar 2016)

Ne der ist mehr Highroller als Betty.


----------



## Goddi8 (20. Januar 2016)

@Tobiwan  Schau mal beim hollandbikeshop


----------



## juneoen (20. Januar 2016)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> @Tobiwan  Schau mal beim hollandbikeshop


ich find da leider nichts günstiges. hast du nen link?


----------



## Schnipp (20. Januar 2016)

https://de.hollandbikeshop.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=magura+mt5

105€ mit Adapter und Storm Bremsscheiben.
Fürs Set ein guter Preis, die Storm-Scheiben kosten sonst 25-30€.
Wenn man aber nur die Bremse braucht, dann lohnt es nicht wirklich.


----------



## elschling (21. Januar 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> https://de.hollandbikeshop.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=magura+mt5
> 
> 105€ mit Adapter und Storm Bremsscheiben.
> Fürs Set ein guter Preis, die Storm-Scheiben kosten sonst 25-30€.
> Wenn man aber nur die Bremse braucht, dann lohnt es nicht wirklich.


Leider ohne Scheibe und Adapter. Hab gerade mal angefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (21. Januar 2016)

Dann haben sie dich wohl falsch verstanden. Ich habe das set bestellt und auch ein set bekommen. In den specs ist auch zumindest die Scheibe aufgeführt


----------



## elschling (21. Januar 2016)

Seltsam, ich habe explizit nach Produktmodell Nr. 309314 gefragt und ein Peter Smiths hat mir geantwortet, dass die Bremse ohne Adapter und Scheibe geliefert wird . Habe ich nach dem falschen Artikel gefragt?


----------



## fone (21. Januar 2016)

Sehr seltsam, wenn Adapter und Scheibe nicht dabei sind, wieso führen sie die Bremsen dann für alle Scheibengrößen einzeln auf?
Würde ja dann keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Schnipp (21. Januar 2016)

Eben, vor allem da ja auch die Storm mit Durchmesser im Titel steht.


----------



## elschling (21. Januar 2016)

Also ich habe nochmal eine Mail geschrieben und nach kurzer Entschuldigung wurde mir bestätigt, dass Scheibe und Adapter doch dabei sind.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Januar 2016)

Die PM-Angebote sind ja inzwischen nicht mehr verfügbar, bei den IS ist dann wohl dementsprechend ein PM auf IS2000 Adapter dabei? D.h. man müsste den Adapter noch einzeln dazukaufen.


----------



## Jierdan (22. Januar 2016)

Die Fox vom RCZ kostet bei mir €365.99 : (


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2016)

Bei mir auch  wahrscheinlich zu spät


----------



## messias (22. Januar 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Die Fox vom RCZ kostet bei mir €365.99 : (


Darum steht da ja auch der Discount-Code (einzugeben beim Checkout) *RCZFLOT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2016)

Der code funktioniert bei mir nicht.abgelaufen?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2016)

Bei mir nicht  vielleicht liegt's auch an meinem Handy. Die Gabel kostet auch wieder 499€ oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## AnAx (22. Januar 2016)

Gabel, 365,xx vor Code: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-ra...mm-fit-rl-qr9mm-tapered-white-910-05-161.html

Mit RCZFLOT 169,81€, gerade eben probiert.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2016)

Bei der Gabel funktioniert der Code bei mir definitiv nicht  

Kann es mal bitte jemand anderes probieren?

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/fo...-rc2-160mm-qr20mm-1-1-8-black-910-03-125.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## AnAx (23. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel funktioniert der Code bei mir definitiv nicht
> 
> Kann es mal bitte jemand anderes probieren?
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/fo...-rc2-160mm-qr20mm-1-1-8-black-910-03-125.html



Probier für die Gabel mal RCZFORK.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Januar 2016)

AnAx schrieb:


> Probier für die Gabel mal RCZFORK.



Vielen Dank, der hat funktioniert


----------



## dkc-live (25. Januar 2016)

Seebl schrieb:


> *12,99€*/Stück: Vredestein Bobcat 26x2.35 - Faltreifen - 765g - 120tpi
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/vredestein-tyre-bobcat-26x2-35-60-559-folding-black-113967-26241.html
> 
> ...



Hatte mal einen Vredenstein Tigerclaw mit diesen Dimensionen. Hat ewig gehalten diese Gummimischung und Platten hat ich auch keine.


----------



## ernmar (25. Januar 2016)

AnAx schrieb:


> Weiße Pike RCT3 29" 140mm für 430€ mit Code RCZPIKE: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...-solo-air-140mm-maxle-15mm-tapered-white.html



Habe heute meine Pike bekommen. Musste aber leider feststellen, dass es keine RCT3 ist wie bestellt, sondern lediglich ein preiswertere RC Version.
Hat noch jemand die Gabel bestellt und eine RC anstatt RCT3 bekommen?


----------



## der-gute (25. Januar 2016)

ich!


----------



## AnAx (25. Januar 2016)

Sorry, hab ich nicht geahnt :O


----------



## ernmar (25. Januar 2016)

Ich habe RCZ mal angeschrieben. Mal schauen was ihr Antwort ist.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2016)

@ernmar @der-gute 

Habe mir auch eine Gabel bei RCZ bestellt, wie lang hat bei euch denn die Lieferung gedauert? Bzw. bekommt man eine Versandbestätigung oder Tracking Nr.? Habe direkt mit paypal gezahlt.


----------



## der-gute (25. Januar 2016)

ich hab am 19.1. bestellt und am 22.1. ne Bestätigung bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (25. Januar 2016)

Bei mir genauso.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2016)

Danke euch beiden, angekommen sind die gabeln dann heute?


----------



## ernmar (25. Januar 2016)

Jop


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @ernmar @der-gute
> 
> Habe mir auch eine Gabel bei RCZ bestellt, wie lang hat bei euch denn die Lieferung gedauert? Bzw. bekommt man eine Versandbestätigung oder Tracking Nr.? Habe direkt mit paypal gezahlt.


kommt immer drauf an ob das Angebot verbunden war mit 10-15 labour days oder direkt leiferbar war. steht bei dir derzeit noch 'en Cours' in deinem Konto ? Sobald das umgestellt wird auf vollständig ist weiter unten auch die dhl sendungsnummer zu finden bzw. auch in der mail die sie dir dann schicken


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Januar 2016)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> kommt immer drauf an ob das Angebot verbunden war mit 10-15 labour days oder direkt leiferbar war. steht bei dir derzeit noch 'en Cours' in deinem Konto ? Sobald das umgestellt wird auf vollständig ist weiter unten auch die dhl sendungsnummer zu finden bzw. auch in der mail die sie dir dann schicken



Danke mein Lieber 

Ja bei mir steht noch _"En cours" _und bei der Gabel im Shop "15 working days". 

Bedeutet das, die Gabel wird erst nach 15 Werktagen versendet?


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Danke mein Lieber
> 
> Ja bei mir steht noch _"En cours" _und bei der Gabel im Shop "15 working days".
> 
> Bedeutet das, die Gabel wird erst nach 15 Werktagen versendet?


laut rcz ist das ne ca. angabe. kann früher sein kann später sein. ich warte auch auf nen laufradsatz der die angabe 10 tage hatte. die sind jetzt rum dafür kam der andere statt in 10 in 3 tagen. seltsamer laden aber solang der kram kommt ist das mir bei den preisen dann auch wurscht 

hier mal der o-ton von rcz:

'
Thank you for your email.
We put generally a delay of 10/15 working days. But the delays may be more or less, depending of the provider, the shipper,… http://www.rczbikeshop.com/private-sales
We don't have precise date of reception.'


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Januar 2016)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> laut rcz ist das ne ca. angabe. kann früher sein kann später sein. ich warte auch auf nen laufradsatz der die angabe 10 tage hatte. die sind jetzt rum dafür kam der andere statt in 10 in 3 tagen. seltsamer laden aber solang der kram kommt ist das mir bei den preisen dann auch wurscht
> 
> hier mal der o-ton von rcz:
> 
> ...



Nochmals danke, dachte ich mir schon. 

Ist meine 1. Bestellung bei dem Laden, finde den auch etwas befremdlich, aber solange die bestellte Ware ankommt geht das klar. Bei dem Preis konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen. 

36 Fox Talas 1 1/8 Gabel für 290€  Ich hoffe es kommt auch die richtige Gabel an


----------



## ernmar (26. Januar 2016)

eigentlich hatte ich bis jetzt nur positive erfahrungen mit dem laden gemacht. Mal schauen wie sie sich jetzt bei der Falschlieferung verhalten.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Januar 2016)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Mit Scheiben und Adapter für 195€, mal schauen obs auch ankommt


Zur Info, da sind die "Storm SL" Scheiben dabei, nicht die normalen Storm. Im Erfahrungsthread zur MT5/MT7 scheint man mit den SLs im Gegensatz zu denen ohne nicht so wirklich zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brewmaster (27. Januar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Zur Info, da sind die "Storm SL" Scheiben dabei, nicht die normalen Storm. Im Erfahrungsthread zur MT5/MT7 scheint man mit den SLs im Gegensatz zu denen ohne nicht so wirklich zufrieden zu sein.



Selbst wenn die Scheiben nicht lange halten würde kosten die ca. 20€, wenn ich die Bremse + Adapter abziehe. Evtl freu ich mich ja auch nur umsonst...


----------



## Schnipp (27. Januar 2016)

Geht wohl eher weniger um den Verschleiß sondern ums Fading. Leichtbauscheiben mit einer 4-Kolbenbremse ist jetzt auch nicht sooo sinnvoll. Aktuell bekommt man eine Storm bei Bike24 in allen Größen für 17,99€, da würde ich dann eher Scheiben, und wenn nötig Adapter, separat kaufen.


----------



## Brewmaster (27. Januar 2016)

Die Scheiben bei Bike24 waren aber ohne Schrauben und müssen die nicht immer mit gewechselt werden? Es ist immer noch ein guter Deal, ich verkauf die beiden SL Scheiben und hol mir die normalen extra.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Januar 2016)

Schrauben hab ich noch nie mit-gewechselt, immer nur peu a peu ausgetauscht, wenn ich den Schraubenkopf mal wieder ausgenudelt habe.


----------



## Schnipp (27. Januar 2016)

Stahlschrauben braucht man auch nicht wechseln, solange nichts ausgenudelt ist. Man könnte höchstens noch etwas Schraubensicherung erneuern. Aluschrauben würde ich da eh nicht verbauen, wie es bei Titan aussieht, keine Ahnung?


----------



## .floe. (27. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mir auch zwei Storm Scheiben von bike24 bestellt und hoffe jetzt, dass es die MT5 mal wieder irgendwo für ca 66€ pro Bremse gibt. Mantel hatte die ja in der letzen Zeit häufig im Angebot. Adapter müssen halt extra, aber auch die gibts immer mal wieder im Bikemarkt. Schrauben hab ich noch viele in der Restekiste liegen. Müssen ja nicht explizit Magura Schrauben sein, denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (27. Januar 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Ich hol das hier nochmal hoch, weil ich heute n Trikot bekommen habe. War neugierig, dass dann doch mal auszuprobieren. Habe allerdings über Aliexpress geordert, da nochmal günstiger. Und ich habe extra eins genommen, wo ich das Original hier habe um es zu vergleichen. Bei den Shorts war das ja schon sehr schwierig die auseinanderzuhalten rein optisch. Die Trikots schießen aber den Vogel ab, da sind man gar keine Unterschiede!
> 
> Oben im Bild das Original, für 20 $ im Sale bei BTO erstanden vor 1-2 Jahren. Mit dem schicken Cyan inkl. den eingenähten Ellenbogenschonern und dem "Rutschstopp" am unteren Rücken und den 3D-Logo die geprintet oder eben genäht sind.
> Hier noch mal der Link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015...in-biking-T-shirts-Motocross/32566433246.html
> ...


Gibt es hierzu News? Hast du da eine Antwort bekommen?

Der hier hat zwar die meisten verkauft - trotz der Bilder in der Beschreibung - die offensichtlich irgendein Trikot zeigen, nur eben nicht die Mavic Dinger 
Frage mich, woher die Bewertungen kommen... 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015...52&btsid=75af5edd-ab05-44b6-9403-c23b5c2cae84


----------



## toastet (27. Januar 2016)

Verkäufer wollte natürlich keine volle Erstattung leisten. Aliexpress hat sich aber eingeschaltet und ich habe die volle Rückzahlung bekommen.
Artikel negativ bewertet, Sache erledigt.


----------



## dragonjackson (27. Januar 2016)

Und du hast einen Putzlumpen mehr... Na ja...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2016)

gabs denn ne Antwort von RZC zum Pike-RC Problem?

bei mir nicht.


----------



## ernmar (28. Januar 2016)

Ich habe eine antwort gestern erhalten. Haben vorgeschlagen es zurück zu nehmen oder mir 40€ gutzuschreiben.


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2016)

Gutschrift oder Überweisung?

Hast du auf ne Mail geantwortet oder wie hast du Kontakt aufgenommen?


----------



## ernmar (28. Januar 2016)

Du kannst es dir als Punktegutschrift geben lassen oder Überweisung/Paypal. Ich habe auf meine Bestellbestätigungsemail geantwortet.


----------



## boblike (28. Januar 2016)

Jetzt bereue ich die nicht gekauft zu haben! Also für 400 würde ich sie einem annehmen.


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Du kannst es dir als Punktegutschrift geben lassen oder Überweisung/Paypal. Ich habe auf meine Bestellbestätigungsemail geantwortet.


Hab ich auch und noch nix gehört...


----------



## haekel72 (28. Januar 2016)

Reverb Stealth ab 189 bei Alltricks
www.alltricks.de/mtb/sattelstutzen/verstellbare-sattelstutzen/
Stealth???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (28. Januar 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Reverb Stealth ab 189 bei Alltricks
> www.alltricks.de/mtb/sattelstutzen/verstellbare-sattelstutzen/
> Stealth???



So schauts aus, nich?





http://www.alltricks.de/mtb/sattels...-stealth-125-mm-remote-links-1800-235933.html


----------



## Dede21 (28. Januar 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Pike bekommen. Musste aber leider feststellen, dass es keine RCT3 ist wie bestellt, sondern lediglich ein preiswertere RC Version.
> Hat noch jemand die Gabel bestellt und eine RC anstatt RCT3 bekommen?


ich auch. auch heute mal angeschrieben :/


----------



## haekel72 (28. Januar 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> So schauts aus, nich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, am Handy hats was anderes angezeigt!^^


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2016)

Ja, super für 34,9.


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2016)

Dede21 schrieb:


> ich auch. auch heute mal angeschrieben :/


heut die zweite Mail, dieses Mal in in Englisch geschrieben,
prompt kam die 40€ Offerte.


----------



## toastet (28. Januar 2016)

Bzgl. der Pike: Die Dämpfung ist doch identisch bei RCT3 und RC. Der Unterschied ist nur bei der RCT3 gibts eben nur 3 Druckstufenmodi, während man die RC in mehreren Klicks verstellen kann in der Druckstufe. Die RC ist somit in meinen Augen die variablere Gabel. Ist ja nicht so wie früher wo RC Motion Control hieß statt der Mission Control...


----------



## Muellbeutel (28. Januar 2016)

Wenns 40 Euro gibt...lass sie doch.


----------



## Dede21 (28. Januar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> heut die zweite Mail, dieses Mal in in Englisch geschrieben,
> prompt kam die 40€ Offerte.


Dann probiere ich es auch mal auf englisch, falls nichts kommt


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Pike: Die Dämpfung ist doch identisch bei RCT3 und RC. Der Unterschied ist nur bei der RCT3 gibts eben nur 3 Druckstufenmodi, während man die RC in mehreren Klicks verstellen kann in der Druckstufe. Die RC ist somit in meinen Augen die variablere Gabel. Ist ja nicht so wie früher wo RC Motion Control hieß statt der Mission Control...





Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Wenns 40 Euro gibt...lass sie doch.



Eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (28. Januar 2016)

Keiner daran interessiert die Pike zu verkaufen?


----------



## hnx (29. Januar 2016)

Der Versteller bei der RC ist die LSC, bei der RCT3 hat man LSC für "offen" und dann noch zusätzlich die 3 Position, offen, Plattform, "geschlossen". In dem Sinne bietet die RCT3 schon Mehrwert.
Ich hatte auch eine RC bis mir SRAM nach Garantiefall eine RCT3 geschickt hat. Persönlich finde ich, daß die sich schon unterschiedlich fahren. In dem Fall wäre es mir 40€ Aufpreis wert bzw. würde ich die RC nicht für 40€ hinnehmen.


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Keiner daran interessiert die Pike zu verkaufen?



Und dann willste die sicher für unter 400€, oder?
Ja nee, is klaa


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Der Versteller bei der RC ist die LSC, bei der RCT3 hat man LSC für "offen" und dann noch zusätzlich die 3 Position, offen, Plattform, "geschlossen". In dem Sinne bietet die RCT3 schon Mehrwert.
> Ich hatte auch eine RC bis mir SRAM nach Garantiefall eine RCT3 geschickt hat. Persönlich finde ich, daß die sich schon unterschiedlich fahren. In dem Fall wäre es mir 40€ Aufpreis wert bzw. würde ich die RC nicht für 40€ hinnehmen.



Ich habe an meiner Pike noch nie den RCT3 benutzt...


----------



## DC. (29. Januar 2016)

Habe sowohl eine RCT3, als auch eine RC. Vom Fahrverhalten im offenen Moduls gibt es überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Wer auf die dreistufige LSC pfeifen kann, bekommt mit der RC ne super Gabel zum günstigeren Kurs.


----------



## Dede21 (29. Januar 2016)

Sehe ich genauso 
Aber war nun mal was anderes ausgeschrieben wie gelieftert wurde.
Hat denn jemand die richtige Gabel bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (29. Januar 2016)

DC. schrieb:


> Habe sowohl eine RCT3, als auch eine RC. Vom Fahrverhalten im offenen Moduls gibt es überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Wer auf die dreistufige LSC pfeifen kann, bekommt mit der RC ne super Gabel zum günstigeren Kurs.


3-stufige LSC? Hat die RCT3 nicht.


----------



## nationrider (29. Januar 2016)

https://www.propain-bikes.com/conte...&StuffID=6f616726-5246-4bd4-93c9-662553206f0f klasse Angebot für das Tyee inkl. Reverb Stealth sonst 599€


----------



## DC. (29. Januar 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> 3-stufige LSC? Hat die RCT3 nicht.



dann nenn es halt 3 stufige Plattform  und einstellbare lsc für den offenen modus.
wenn man eine zuschaltbare plattform nicht braucht, kannste dir die rct3 sparen


----------



## boblike (29. Januar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und dann willste die sicher für unter 400€, oder?
> Ja nee, is klaa


Über den Preis kann man ja sprechen, da ich weiß was sie gekostet habe wollte ich schon einen guten Preis haben mit einer kleinen Aufwandsentschädigung.
Aber wenn du was an mir verdienen willst, musst du das mit dir vereinbaren. 

Bin ein großer Fan von dem Trend ein Schnäppchen zu machen und es danach im bikemarkt.mtb-news.de zum UVP anzubieten. 
Am besten ohne Rechnung, wer braucht denn schon die Garantie und es soll ja nicht jeder wissen was man bezahlt hat. 
Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächte und es wird sich ja ein dummer finden. 
Aber ich vertrete die Ansicht, jeder bekommt was er verdient und alles fällt irgendwann auf einen zurück.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2016)

nationrider schrieb:


> https://www.propain-bikes.com/conte...&StuffID=6f616726-5246-4bd4-93c9-662553206f0f klasse Angebot für das Tyee inkl. Reverb Stealth sonst 599€



Ist ohne Sattelstütze.


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Über den Preis kann man ja sprechen, da ich weiß was sie gekostet habe wollte ich schon einen guten Preis haben mit einer kleinen Aufwandsentschädigung.
> Aber wenn du was an mir verdienen willst, musst du das mit dir vereinbaren.
> 
> Bin ein großer Fan von dem Trend ein Schnäppchen zu machen und es danach im bikemarkt.mtb-news.de zum UVP anzubieten.
> ...


Aha aha.

Ganz ehrlich?

Du versuchst doch auch ein Schnäppchen zu machen, warum gestehst du es anderen nicht zu?

Deiner Aussage nach solltest du doch eigentlich zum Shop deines Vertrauens gehen und den FAIREN Preis für ein Produkt zahlen.

Wer sich so tierisch über das Geschäftsgebaren anderer Leute aufregt, sollte selbst nicht Geiz-ist-geil machen.

PS: ich hab die Pike nicht zum weiterverkaufen gekauft.


----------



## boblike (29. Januar 2016)

Natürlich versuche ich ein Schnäppchen zu machen und ich rege mich nur über MTBer A auf der versucht an MTB B was zu verdienen. 

Was Shop A oder B macht gehört zu deren Geschäft, das ist ihr gutes Recht und die leben davon.
Wenn ich ein Schnäppchen mache versuche ich es nicht gewinnbringend zu verkaufen, sondern meine Verlust gegen 0 zu halten. 

Ich wollte mich nur anbieten falls jemand wert auf RCT3 legt und kein RC will, würde ich diese gegen kleine Aufwandsentschädigung übernehmen.


----------



## 19chris84 (29. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Fox 36 Talas 160mm 26" mit Kashima für 330€. Code "RCZFORK "
> 
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-ra...t-rc2-160mm-qr20mm-tapered-kashima-white.html


Hey

Jemand die Gabel bestellt und schon erhalten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Jemand die Gabel bestellt und schon erhalten?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


bestellt ja steht bei mir aber noch auf 'en cours'


----------



## 19chris84 (31. Januar 2016)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> bestellt ja steht bei mir aber noch auf 'en cours'


Okay.... Geht mir genauso.... Bin mal gespannt wie lang das dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2016)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> bestellt ja steht bei mir aber noch auf 'en cours'



Bei mir auch, seit 23.01.  

Ich will endlich meine Gabel haben und einbauen


----------



## Deleted 258893 (2. Februar 2016)

Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt... Habe eine FOX PERFORMANCE 27,5 Gabel bestellt und nur die billige EVOLUTION erhalten 
Habe RCZ sofort angeschrieben das ich die Ware retournieren will! Ist mir leider schon das 2. Mal passiert. 
Die Rücknahme hat immer reibungslos geklappt.


----------



## killerschnauze (2. Februar 2016)

Bei RCZ musst immer die unten angegebene Teilenummer per Google kontrollieren, dann kommt das meistens vorher schon raus.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (2. Februar 2016)

Habe ich bei dieser Bestellung gemacht! Stimmte alles - also bestellt und trotzdem wieder die einfache Version erhalten.


----------



## der-gute (2. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> heut die zweite Mail, dieses Mal in in Englisch geschrieben,
> prompt kam die 40€ Offerte.



heute gabs dann die Rückbuchung.

40€
ABER: minus 76ct für die Paypal-Buchung.
das is nicht die Welt, aber trotzdem sind es KEINE 40 EURO!


----------



## 19chris84 (5. Februar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Jemand die Gabel bestellt und schon erhalten?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


Grad ne Mail von rcz bekommen.... die haben die fit rlc statt der fit rc2 bekommen und schicken mir nun diese. 

Was meint ihr? Behalten oder stornieren?  Ist die rlc schlechter als die rc2?

Mfg Chris


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Februar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Grad ne Mail von rcz bekommen.... die haben die fit rlc statt der fit rc2 bekommen und schicken mir nun diese.
> 
> Was meint ihr? Behalten oder stornieren?  Ist die rlc schlechter als die rc2?
> 
> Mfg Chris


rc2 hat highlow-speed compression und rebound. rlc hat low-speed compression, lockout und rebound. wenn man nicht unglaublich gewichtlich aus dem rahmen schlägt müsste die werkseitige higspeedcompression, die nicht abänderbar ist grob passen.  ich hab dieselbe mail bekommen und stornier nicht.


----------



## 19chris84 (5. Februar 2016)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> rc2 hat highlow-speed compression und rebound. rlc hat low-speed compression, lockout und rebound. wenn man nicht unglaublich gewichtlich aus dem rahmen schlägt müsste die werkseitige higspeedcompression, die nicht abänderbar ist grob passen.  ich hab dieselbe mail bekommen und stornier nicht.



Der Preis war auch einfach zu gut


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Februar 2016)

elschling schrieb:


> -25 % bei 66sick auf 2015er Sättel und Handschuhe:
> http://www.66sick.de/home/92-25-auf-alle-2015-sattel.html



Wobei es 25% auf den Netto Preis sein... B2B wird es so gerechnet, aber wer so im Einzelhandel rechnet ... mit Versandkosten... gehe ich lieber zum Händler meines Vertrauens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Februar 2016)

Meine Fox wurde übrigens am Freitag von RCZ versendet und lt. Tracking ist sie am Montag da 

Ging schneller als die angegebenen 15 Arbeitstage


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Meine Fox wurde übrigens am Freitag von RCZ versendet und lt. Tracking ist sie am Montag da
> 
> Ging schneller als die angegebenen 15 Arbeitstage


hast du denen so fix geantwortet ? mir haben sie geschrieben am montag geht das ding raus.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Februar 2016)

Ich hab nicht eure fox bestellt, sondern die 36er Talas ohne Kashima 1 1/8 für mein oldschool Banshee


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Februar 2016)

AnAx schrieb:


> Rock Shox Totem Coil für 307€ inkl. Versand mit Code CLEARFEB: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/rockshox-totem-rc2dh-coil-gabeln-2011/rp-prod144285



Vielen Dank! Ich wollte schon länger wieder eine Stahlfeder-Totem in weiß haben, da ich mit meiner alten in schwarzer Farbe so zufrieden war und sie beim letzten Hobbykeller-Aufräumwahn leider verkauft habe:


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Februar 2016)

Heute wurde meine 36er Fox Talas RC2 von RCZ geliefert. 

Leider musste ich nach Kürzen des Gabelschafts und Einschlagen der Kralle und Verbauen in das Rad feststellen, dass die Absenkung (TALAS) nicht funktioniert. Die Gabel sollte eigentlich den Einstellbereich 160-130-100mm aufweisen, leider kann ich nur 160mm nutzen  

Bin grad etwas verzweifelt


----------



## 19chris84 (8. Februar 2016)

Ohje.... da bin ich mal gespannt.... meine soll morgen verschickt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Februar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mal RCZ und Fox Germany angeschrieben. Hoffe es geht positiv aus.


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Heute wurde meine 36er Fox Talas RC2 von RCZ geliefert.
> 
> Leider musste ich nach Kürzen des Gabelschafts und Einschlagen der Kralle und Verbauen in das Rad feststellen, dass die Absenkung (TALAS) nicht funktioniert. Die Gabel sollte eigentlich den Einstellbereich 160-130-100mm aufweisen, leider kann ich nur 160mm nutzen
> 
> Bin grad etwas verzweifelt


ist der Verstellbereich gar nicht da oder funktioniert er nicht ? Geht nicht ganz draus hervor.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Februar 2016)

Der Verstellbereich ist schon da, bzw. an der TopCap ablesbar. Ist auch eine 3 Stufenverstellung, die Rasterung ist schon vorhanden und klickt auch, aber es bleibt immer bei den 160mm


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2016)

@Freerider1504 Da fällt mir ein, meine 140er Talas (2010 oder 2009) hat auch nur 2 Stufen, rastet bei 100mm nicht ein. Damals hätte es auch Reparaturanleitungen gegeben. Mir war das aber zu mühsam und mir reichen die 2 Stufen 140/120.
könntest google mal bemühen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Februar 2016)

Danke, Fox stellt sich absolut quer und will nicht handeln. 

Bei meiner Gabel funktioniert gar keine Absenkung, nur die 160mm sind nutzbar.


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Danke, Fox stellt sich absolut quer und will nicht handeln.
> 
> Bei meiner Gabel funktioniert gar keine Absenkung, nur die 160mm sind nutzbar.


ich würde mal den Gino (flatoutsuspension) anschreiben ob und was die Reparatur kosten würde. Dann würd ich RCZ anschrieben ob sie diese Rechnung übernehmen würden. Zurücknehmen werden sie die gekürzte Gabel ja eher nicht wollen allerdings sollten sie schon eine voll funktionsfähige Gabel ausliefern.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Februar 2016)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich würde mal den Gino (flatoutsuspension) anschreiben ob und was die Reparatur kosten würde. Dann würd ich RCZ anschrieben ob sie diese Rechnung übernehmen würden. Zurücknehmen werden sie die gekürzte Gabel ja eher nicht wollen allerdings sollten sie schon eine voll funktionsfähige Gabel ausliefern.



Haha, hab Gino gerade eine Mail geschrieben  

Zur Not fahre ich die Gabel ohne Talas und beim nächsten Service muss ich die Gabel wohl einsenden, obwohl ich bisher alles selbst gemacht habe


----------



## FireGuy (9. Februar 2016)

was hat bitte ein gekürzer Gabelschaft mit der Herstellergarantie bzw der Händlergewährleistung zu schaffen?  Verlierst ja auch nicht die Garantie bei einer Bremse wenn man die Leitung kürzt

aber wenn RCZ sich bei sowas quer stellt oder so, ists gut zu wissen wegen kommenden Angeboten oder so


----------



## veraono (9. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Haha, hab Gino gerade eine Mail geschrieben
> 
> Zur Not fahre ich die Gabel ohne Talas und beim nächsten Service muss ich die Gabel wohl einsenden, obwohl ich bisher alles selbst gemacht habe


???
Gar nicht rumdiskutieren, Mail an den Händler, Gabel defekt, muss im Rahmen der Gewährleistung gerichtet werden, Punkt.
Hat ja nix mit Kulanz oder Rückgaberecht bei Internetkauf zu tun, wenn das Teil bei Auslieferung (oder auch danach) kaputt ist, deshalb ist der gekürzte Schaft völlig egal.


----------



## Phi-Me (9. Februar 2016)

Nur mal kurz ums klarzustellen:

(Nicht hauen, aber kann ja immer sein...)

Hast die Gabel aber schon mal ordentlich zusammengedrückt, oder? Die sinkt nicht einfach ein. Sondern muss schon ein wenig komprimiert werden, damit sie einsackt...

Grüße!

PS:

Hab mir eben die dt xmm 150 bei rcz bestellt. Bei 200 Euro konnte ich nicht nein sagen.

Verträgt sich bestimmt sehr gut mit meinem auch heute bestellten propain twoface Rahmen.

Der Thread kostet mich noch mein letztes Hemd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (9. Februar 2016)

Sagt mal wollt ihr mich verarschen?! Ich poste den Lidl Ständer, inkl Preis, Link, Beschreibung und pers. Erfahrung und er wird gelöscht. Stattdessen wird der Post unter meinem mit nur einem Link, ohne Preis, ohne was es überhaupt ist, drin gelassen. 
Hey, entweder ihr haltet euere Regeln selbst ein, oder ich lasse das Posten hier... Langsam kotzt mich das IBC richtig an!!!


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Februar 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz ums klarzustellen:
> 
> (Nicht hauen, aber kann ja immer sein...)
> 
> ...


Kann man die xmm empfehlen? Suche etwas steiferes als meine Fox32...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Phi-Me (9. Februar 2016)

Soweit ich gelesen habe, soll die xmm sehr steif für gerade einmal 1600 Gramm sein. 

Wunder darf man da aber auch nicht erwarten. 

Wir werden sehen. Entweder die bleibt drin, oder wird Ende der Saison gegen was anderes getauscht. 

Bin gespannt.

Grüße!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Februar 2016)

Kumpel von mir fährt eine XMM (allerdings die twinshot) und ist sehr begeistert, was Ansprechverhalten und Steifheit angeht. Wenn ich nicht schon versorgt wäre, würde ich auch sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

habe eine Fox 32 und eine XMM in Gebrauch! Ich muss sagen das die XMM wesentlich feinfühliger und sensibler anspricht als die Fox. Gerade bei kleinen Unebenheiten ist sie der Fox überlegen. Von der Steifigkeit würde ich sagen, liegt sie etwas über der Fox! Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Februar 2016)

Danke für das tolle Feedback! 
Das Ding ist... ich hab ein 26er... Die Einbauhöhe ist aber ok. 521 zu 528mm, das geht. Momentan ist eine Fox 32 mit 150mm drin, hinten auch 150mm mit einem Fox CTD... mit dem ich auch nicht überglücklich bin... Entscheidende Frage... rüste ich auf, oder mach ich irgendwann n Schlussstrich und verkauf dieses und kaufe eine neues Fahrrad... Und das neue Tyee Carbon lockt unendlich... 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Februar 2016)

Kauf ein neues Fahrrad.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2016)

FireGuy schrieb:


> was hat bitte ein gekürzer Gabelschaft mit der Herstellergarantie bzw der Händlergewährleistung zu schaffen?  Verlierst ja auch nicht die Garantie bei einer Bremse wenn man die Leitung kürzt
> 
> aber wenn RCZ sich bei sowas quer stellt oder so, ists gut zu wissen wegen kommenden Angeboten oder so





veraono schrieb:


> ???
> Gar nicht rumdiskutieren, Mail an den Händler, Gabel defekt, muss im Rahmen der Gewährleistung gerichtet werden, Punkt.
> Hat ja nix mit Kulanz oder Rückgaberecht bei Internetkauf zu tun, wenn das Teil bei Auslieferung (oder auch danach) kaputt ist, deshalb ist der gekürzte Schaft völlig egal.



Hab RCZ ne Mail geschrieben, die wollten Bilder des Defekts. 

Wie zur Hölle soll ich eine defekte Absenkung fotografieren? 



Phimi schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz ums klarzustellen:
> 
> (Nicht hauen, aber kann ja immer sein...)
> 
> ...



Klar hab ich die Gabel mehrfach eingefedert. Habe sogar die Luft rausgelassen und neu aufgepumpt, passiert gar nichts. Ist auch nicht meine 1. Fox Gabel mit Talas und das Problem ist bei den alten Talas Modellen (Talas II) bekannt.


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Februar 2016)

Gehört zwar nicht hierher, aber könntest Du im Rahmen eines Service für schmeles Geld die Talas auf ein aktuelles System umstellen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht hierher, aber könntest Du im Rahmen eines Service für schmeles Geld die Talas auf ein aktuelles System umstellen lassen?



Hab ich Fox auch schon gefragt. Ich denke mal schon. Zur Not fahre ich die Gabel erstmal mit dem defekten Talas und schicke sie Saisonende zu Fox zum Servie. 

Aber erstmal schauen was jetzt passiert, nach mehrmaligem Hin-und-Her durfte ich die Gabel nun doch einsenden. Mal schauen wie Fox reagiert.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2016)

Ziemlich geil:
http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/msc-fr...-rear-shock-rockshox-vivid-r2c-240x76mm.html#


----------



## Phi-Me (10. Februar 2016)

oh joah...


----------



## Jierdan (10. Februar 2016)

bei dem MSC - 2150g? Was haben die gewogen? Den Hauptrahmen ohne Hinterbau und sonstige Teile?


----------



## 19chris84 (10. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Hab ich Fox auch schon gefragt. Ich denke mal schon. Zur Not fahre ich die Gabel erstmal mit dem defekten Talas und schicke sie Saisonende zu Fox zum Servie.
> 
> Aber erstmal schauen was jetzt passiert, nach mehrmaligem Hin-und-Her durfte ich die Gabel nun doch einsenden. Mal schauen wie Fox reagiert.


Also meine ist heute angekommen.bei mir funktioniert die Absenkung. Kam bei dir die Gabel auch ohne  ovp, Anleitung usw?


----------



## HerbertSchuster (11. Februar 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Sagt mal wollt ihr mich verarschen?! Ich poste den Lidl Ständer, inkl Preis, Link, Beschreibung und pers. Erfahrung und er wird gelöscht. Stattdessen wird der Post unter meinem mit nur einem Link, ohne Preis, ohne was es überhaupt ist, drin gelassen.
> Hey, entweder ihr haltet euere Regeln selbst ein, oder ich lasse das Posten hier... Langsam kotzt mich das IBC richtig an!!!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von unterwegs


recht hat er...wollte gerade im schnäppchen thread nachschauen wann es den gibt und habe keinen eintrag mehr gefunden. ich find das angebot war gut beschrieben, hatte alle notwendigen infos.
jetzt finde ich nirgens nen hinweis dazu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (11. Februar 2016)

Gibt/gab es den Montageständer denn nur Online, oder auch in den Filialen (BW)?
In den Prospekten seh ich nichts..nur Online..


----------



## dragonjackson (11. Februar 2016)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> recht hat er...wollte gerade im schnäppchen thread nachschauen wann es den gibt und habe keinen eintrag mehr gefunden. ich find das angebot war gut beschrieben, hatte alle notwendigen infos.
> jetzt finde ich nirgens nen hinweis dazu..


Na, ja... bedankt euch bei den Moderatoren - die jetzt auch den anderen Link gelöscht haben. Aber auch nicht die Eier haben mal einen Fehler einzugestehen - kann ja mal passieren. Aber hey... wozu miteinander reden?!
Unter uns: 10.03. in den Filialen, 25,99€, ich hab ihn im EInsatz und find ihn für meine Belange ausreichend.


----------



## dragonjackson (11. Februar 2016)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> Gibt/gab es den Montageständer denn nur Online, oder auch in den Filialen (BW)?
> In den Prospekten seh ich nichts..nur Online..


Ich weiß vom Arbeitskollegen, dass es den bei der letzten Aktion auch in BW gab. Meine auch, online... aber das so ca. 1-2 Wochen vor dem akt. Termin...


----------



## aibeekey (11. Februar 2016)

Der andere link war zum online shop. Dort stand ab 28.02 .bestellbar.

Hab den Ständer auch seit 4 Jahren oder so. Top für das Geld!


----------



## xylnx (11. Februar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Also meine ist heute angekommen.bei mir funktioniert die Absenkung. Kam bei dir die Gabel auch ohne  ovp, Anleitung usw?



rcz versendet fast nur in dieser luftpolsterfolie, so war es bei meinen ganzen bestellungen... ich glaube anleitungen waren auch nicht dabei...


----------



## dragonjackson (11. Februar 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> sofern die gleich geblieben sind, sind die vollkommen in ordnungAnhang anzeigen 453704
> Anhang anzeigen 453705
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453706


Meine MOTO ist jetzt angekommen - sind die Gleichen! Vollkommen ok für den Preis (24,13€!!!).
Habe eine 34/XL, trage Jeans in 32/33, Radlshorts ne Nummer größer... Bin gespannt, ob sich der elastische Stoff ausleiert, wenns n bissl eingeht, habe ich nix dagegen


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Also meine ist heute angekommen.bei mir funktioniert die Absenkung. Kam bei dir die Gabel auch ohne  ovp, Anleitung usw?



Hast du auch die 2010er 36 Talas bekommen?

Meine Gabel war in Luftpolster eingewickelt und in einem aktuelleren Fox Karton. Anleitung, bzw. CD war dabei.


----------



## 19chris84 (11. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Hast du auch die 2010er 36 Talas bekommen?
> 
> Meine Gabel war in Luftpolster eingewickelt und in einem aktuelleren Fox Karton. Anleitung, bzw. CD war dabei.


Meine war auch in luftpolsterfolie eingewickelt. Allerdings nicht im originalkarton und ohne Anleitung und ohne CD. Keine Ahnung ob es die 2010er ist. Hab mal ein Bild angehäng


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Februar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Meine war auch in luftpolsterfolie eingewickelt. Allerdings nicht im originalkarton und ohne Anleitung und ohne CD. Keine Ahnung ob es die 2010er ist. Hab mal ein Bild angehäng


schicke socken ;-)

ne das is die Fox 36 talas ctd 160mm ab bj 2013 gab es ctd


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Meine war auch in luftpolsterfolie eingewickelt. Allerdings nicht im originalkarton und ohne Anleitung und ohne CD. Keine Ahnung ob es die 2010er ist. Hab mal ein Bild angehäng



Ja deine ist deutlich aktueller. Hast du nen tapered Schaft? Kann ich anhand des Bildes nicht erkennen. 

Das hier ist die 2010er von mir







Gabel befindet sich jetzt aktuell bei Fox, mal schauen wie es abläuft. 

RCZ antwortet seit 3 Tagen nicht. Ist wohl meine letzte Bestellung dort gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (11. Februar 2016)

Ja ich hab nen tapered Schaft. Aber du hast ja auch die alte ohne Kashima bestellt oder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2016)

Ja hab die alte ohne kashima bestellt, ist für mein oldschool Banshee, daher auch der 1 1/8 Schaft. Wollte3 mal wieder eine 36 Talas haben mit Absenkung.


----------



## 19chris84 (11. Februar 2016)

Das ist echt mal ein oldschool banshee


----------



## frogmatic (12. Februar 2016)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Bei www.rczbikeshop.com


*Link* zeigt auf http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-l-vkyulid-jjkhnjdhu-ih/ ?

WTF?


----------



## dragonjackson (12. Februar 2016)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Das ist irgendeine Masche. Regulärer Preis ist 149 bei einer MT7. Im Warenkorb sind es dann 175... also aufpassen


Geht bei mir einwandfrei auf 119,99 runter... Evtl. der Mist mit der Mobilseite?


----------



## Toolkid (12. Februar 2016)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Das ist irgendeine Masche. Regulärer Preis ist 149 bei einer MT7. Im Warenkorb sind es dann 175... also aufpassen





jatschek schrieb:


> Ja, die Masche nennt sich Mehrwertssteuer.


Schnäppchenjägerthread = ausschließlich links zu Schnäppchen, Keine kommentare
Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread = labern über Gott und die Welt


----------



## AnAx (12. Februar 2016)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Das ist irgendeine Masche. Regulärer Preis ist 149 bei einer MT7. Im Warenkorb sind es dann 175... also aufpassen



Geh über rczbikeshop.de rein und leg die MT7 in den Warenkorb, dann bleibt es bei 149,99€ und geht mit Gutschein auf 119,99 runter...


----------



## jatschek (12. Februar 2016)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjägerthread = ausschließlich links zu Schnäppchen, Keine kommentare
> Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread = labern über Gott und die Welt



Na dann denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Februar 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> *Link* zeigt auf http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-l-vkyulid-jjkhnjdhu-ih/ ?
> 
> WTF?


Das ist der Newsletter-Mailer von RCZ. Alle Links gehen da drüber, wenn man auf einen Link im Newsletter klickt (für statistische Auswertung und so).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> RCZ antwortet seit 3 Tagen nicht. Ist wohl meine letzte Bestellung dort gewesen.


normale email geschrieben ? wenn ja geh über ihre Homepage kontakt forumlar ausfüllen und ab. da hast innerhalb paar stunden ne antwort.


----------



## der-gute (12. Februar 2016)

die CRC Totem kam heute.

leider nicht komplett weiss:


----------



## AndiBar361 (12. Februar 2016)

Kamelle schrieb:


> *Lege VR + HR in den Korb dann diesen Code: RCZBRAKE eingeben und du bekommst ( 298 € )60 EU Rabatt = 240€
> 
> *



Sprache ändern im Shop und ein Computer mit einem deutschen Proxy war die Lösung


----------



## Phi-Me (12. Februar 2016)

Heute ist auch die XMM 150 von rcz angekommen...

1630 Gramm Leckerchen. Bocksteif und wunderschön...


----------



## dkc-live (13. Februar 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Heute ist auch die XMM 150 von rcz angekommen...
> 
> 1630 Gramm Leckerchen. Bocksteif und wunderschön...



Einstellbare Druckstufe hat die nicht oder? Ich überlege meine modifizierte Sektor mit RCT3 und 150mm am Enduro zu ersetzen. Ist immerhin 500 gr leichter.

Für den Bikepark ist die sicher zu leicht?


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Februar 2016)

Nein! Druckstufe nur intern justierbar, soweit ich weiß. 

Will aber mla wieder ein Sorglosbike. Die fertige druckstufe soll gut funktionieren. Das reicht mir. 

Einstellungen: Zugstufe, zuschaltbare Plattform/Lockout (Gabel hat noch ein paar cm Federweg und wird dann hart), Luftdruck.

Scheint sehr steif zu sein. Werde sie auch bestimmt mal in den Bikepark entführen. Allerdings muss man dann ja nicht den größten Drop mitnehmen=) (mit ner sektor aber auch nicht)

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (13. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> die CRC Totem kam heute.
> 
> leider nicht komplett weiss:



Bin gespannt wie meine aussieht, obwohl eine schwarze Brücke wahrscheinlich sogar besser zu meinem weißen Rahmen passen würde, da die weiße Lackfarbe zwischen Rahmen und Gabel meistens deutlich voneinander abweicht.


----------



## interloper (13. Februar 2016)

Heidiho ihr schnäppchenjäger  hat jemand von euch rein zufällig eine hope tech3 e4 oder v4 irgendwo günstig gesehen? Suche schon ne Weile ohne ein Schnäppchen zu finden


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz blöd anstelle, finde ich den für Dich passenden Faden innerhalb von 10 Zeilen unter Diesem...


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Februar 2016)

Hier nochmal ein Bild: bin auf die erste Tour gespannt...

Grüße!


----------



## Schnipp (15. Februar 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Magura MT4 VR + HR Set ohne Scheiben und Adapter 89€
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=15086



Aber mit gekürzten Leitungen, 800mm und 1900mm.


----------



## der-gute (15. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> die CRC Totem kam heute.
> 
> leider nicht komplett weiss:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 462423



40€ als Gutschein bekomm ich


----------



## .floe. (15. Februar 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Aber mit gekürzten Leitungen, 800mm und 1900mm.



Ich war eigentlich auf der Suche nach nem Satz MT5...aber jetzt lockt der Preis. Ist für ein Cargobike, Leitungen müsst ich eh erneuern. Ist das ne echte Alternative zu ner MT5, die hin und wieder für ca 130€ zu bekommen ist?


----------



## Schnipp (15. Februar 2016)

Mhhh, denke kommt aufs Gewicht an und was/wo du fährst.
Ansonsten ist es wohl wieder die generelle Diskussion 2- vs. 4-Kolbenbremse.


----------



## .floe. (15. Februar 2016)

Hrrrrr....egal. Gekauft  Bekommt man ja zum Glück zu dem Preis auch gut wieder los  Danke fürs posten!


----------



## Schnipp (15. Februar 2016)

Dann hau halt größere Scheiben drauf. 
Die Storm gibts aktuell günstig bei bike24
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=156753;menu=1000,2,15,117


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (15. Februar 2016)

203 + 180er Storm liegen schon zuhause


----------



## Danimal (15. Februar 2016)

Ich kann der Beschreibung nicht entnehmen, um welchen Jahrgang es sich bei der MT4 handelt. Ist das schon eine "next" ?


----------



## Schnipp (15. Februar 2016)

Auf dem Bild ist zumindest die Next abgebildet.

MT4 alt:






MT4 next:


----------



## .floe. (15. Februar 2016)

Hebel sollte auf jeden Fall Next sein, leider sieht man den Sattel nur von "innen".


----------



## Danimal (15. Februar 2016)

Ahh, danke, hatte gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung, dass der "alte" Hebel so anders ausgesehen hat. Dann ist das ja echt ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> 40€ als Gutschein bekomm ich



Du kriegst 40 Euro, weil die Brücke schwarz ist ?
Ist doch top, normalerweise müssten die da nix machen.


----------



## Phi-Me (15. Februar 2016)

Versteh das Problem auch nicht ganz...


----------



## ekib-e (15. Februar 2016)

Weiss jemand ob die Magura MT4 hebel fuer rechts und links gleich sind? Mir geht's um schnellen Umbau von rechts nach links und vice versa. Danke.


----------



## Schnipp (15. Februar 2016)

Die Next-Hebel sind soweit ich weiß alle Flip-Flop-Hebel, also rechts wie links montierbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. Februar 2016)

Naja, ist halt ne Reste-Kiste-Totem.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. Februar 2016)

CRC will mich echt verarschen.
Die haben das Geld abgebucht, mir eine Versandbestätigung per Mail geschickt und auf Nachfrage wo denn bitte die Ware bleibt gemeint, sie können das Geschäft aus "Sicherheitsgründen" nicht durchführen und erstatten mir den Betrag wieder.
Was ist das denn für ein Geschäftsgebahren? Sowas hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt!

Aber gut, brauche die Totem eh nicht, wäre trotzdem cool gewesen wieder eine zu haben 
Offenbar lassen sich solche Preise und ein professioneller Umgang mit Geschäftspartnern nicht vereinbaren.


----------



## .floe. (18. Februar 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hebel sollte auf jeden Fall Next sein, leider sieht man den Sattel nur von "innen".



Meine sind gestern angekommen, sind NEXT Hebel und Sättel


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> CRC will mich echt verarschen.
> Die haben das Geld abgebucht, mir eine Versandbestätigung per Mail geschickt und auf Nachfrage wo denn bitte die Ware bleibt gemeint, sie können das Geschäft aus "Sicherheitsgründen" nicht durchführen und erstatten mir den Betrag wieder.
> Was ist das denn für ein Geschäftsgebahren? Sowas hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt!
> 
> ...



ich hab auch ein kleines Bisschen Ärger mit dem Gutschein, den ich erhalten soll.

Erst 40€, dann gabs 30 GBP, dann einen Extragutschein, dann kam nur ein 20 GBP Gutschein...

Ich glaube, CRC is nicht mehr das, was es vor einigen Jahren mal war!


----------



## nationrider (19. Februar 2016)

das ist ja echt nen "wiggle" mit CRC


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Februar 2016)

warum schreiben die Leute staendig KLamotten im Technik-Bereich rein 



Sabre schrieb:


> Dare2B Alban Jacke für 69,99 in Größe M statt 139,95 UVP im Angbeot bei Bikerleben.
> 
> http://www.bikerleben.de/Dare2b-St-Alban-Groesse-M
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (20. Februar 2016)

Genau das ist der Grund warum ich mittlerweile keinen Bock mehr hab, irgendein Schnäppchen zu posten.

Wo steht denn hier was von Technik? Ich fühl mich hier ebenfalls angesprochen, da ich neulich eine Royal Hose gepostet hab. 

Ich bin hier raus. Sucht euer Zeug selber zusammen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Februar 2016)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund warum ich mittlerweile keinen Bock mehr hab, irgendein Schnäppchen zu posten.
> 
> Wo steht denn hier was von Technik? Ich fühl mich hier ebenfalls angesprochen, da ich neulich eine Royal Hose gepostet hab.
> 
> Ich bin hier raus. Sucht euer Zeug selber zusammen.



Ärger Dich nicht...ich hab das destruktive post vom Wolfplayer auch nicht verstanden da hier Klamottentips explizit nicht ausgeschlossen sind..eventuell hat er einfach nur ein Problem mit sich selber...anders kann ich sein Avatarbild "wrong" nicht deuten.
Ich persönlich finde jeden (Klamotten-)Tip super und bin auch schon seit langem Royal-Hosen-Fan. 
...
Apropos Tip:..."momentan nicht verfügbar"...aber Auge drauf werfen! :
https://alutech-cycles.com/Avid-Elixir-9-Carbon-Scheibenbremsensatz-ohne-Scheiben


----------



## kRoNiC (20. Februar 2016)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund warum ich mittlerweile keinen Bock mehr hab, irgendein Schnäppchen zu posten.
> 
> Wo steht denn hier was von Technik? Ich fühl mich hier ebenfalls angesprochen, da ich neulich eine Royal Hose gepostet hab.
> 
> Ich bin hier raus. Sucht euer Zeug selber zusammen.



Es gibt einen Extra-Klamotten Thread für Schnäppchen im Unterforum für *Kleidung*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-bekleidungs-schnaeppchen-thread-teil-2.543487/page-60

Hier sind wir im Unterforum *Tech*-Talk


----------



## limbokoenig (20. Februar 2016)

ich find Klamotten hier trotzdem nicht fehl am Platz. 
Ist ja nicht so, dass die Technik vor lauter Klamotten untergeht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Februar 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Extra-Klamotten Thread für Schnäppchen im Unterforum für *Kleidung*
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-bekleidungs-schnaeppchen-thread-teil-2.543487/page-60
> 
> Hier sind wir im Unterforum *Tech*-Talk



ja, aber es gibt keinen Schnäppchenjäger-Klamottenlaberthread und wenn ich mir die Qualität einiger Beiträge hier anschau (inkl. dem vom Wolfplayer), ist mir ein Klamottentip lieber, als irgendein sinnloser Kommentar von selbsternannten Sheriffs, zumal Kleidung auch einen technischen Aspekt hat (Material, Protektoren, Rucksäcke, Helme)...apropos...hab ich gerade gekauft und recht preiswert..
*Ion - K Lite ZIP Knieschützer*:

http://www.wigglesport.de/ion-k-lit...|pcrid|80590578918|pkw||pmt||prd|5360718018de


----------



## kRoNiC (20. Februar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ja, aber es gibt keinen Schnäppchenjäger-Klamottenlaberthread und wenn ich mir die Qualität einiger Beiträge hier anschau (inkl. dem vom Wolfplayer), ist mir ein Klamottentip lieber, als irgendein sinnloser Kommentar von selbsternannten Sheriffs, zumal Kleidung auch einen technischen Aspekt hat (Material, Protektoren, Rucksäcke, Helme)...apropos...hab ich gerade gekauft und recht preiswert..
> *Ion - K Lite ZIP Knieschützer*:
> 
> http://www.wigglesport.de/ion-k-lit...|pcrid|80590578918|pkw||pmt||prd|5360718018de



Sag ja auch nix anderes, wollte ihn nur darauf hinweisen das es eben die jeweiligen Threads einmal für Kleidung und einmal für Technik gibt ... Mir ist egal ob hier jemand Klamotten postet oder nicht


----------



## fone (22. Februar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ja, aber es gibt keinen Schnäppchenjäger-Klamottenlaberthread und wenn ich mir die Qualität einiger Beiträge hier anschau (inkl. dem vom Wolfplayer), ist mir ein Klamottentip lieber, als irgendein sinnloser Kommentar von selbsternannten Sheriffs, zumal Kleidung auch einen technischen Aspekt hat (Material, Protektoren, Rucksäcke, Helme)


Diese selbsternannten Sheriffs sind echt ne Plage für Forum und Gesellschaft.

Bin ja echt gepannt. Könnte jetzt ganz schnell gehen mit CRC.


----------



## AndiBar361 (23. Februar 2016)

PattePansen schrieb:


> Wo findet ihr denn immer diese Deals?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



einmal bei http://www.rczbikeshop.de/ was bestellt, dann gibts newsletter spam, erstaunlicher Weise gibts oft was gutes dabei


----------



## Muellbeutel (23. Februar 2016)

Etwas bestellen ist nicht direkt notwendig, anmelden bzw den newsletter bei RCZ anfordern genügt. Manchmal etwas lästig durch die potentiellen Schnapper zu blättern...


----------



## dragonjackson (24. Februar 2016)

Ähhh, etwas merkwürdig finde ich meine CRC-Bestellung auch. Obwohl ich ne TrackingNr für Parcel bekam, ist Parcel dieselbe nicht bekannt... Und die Bestellung hätte eig schon seit 3-4 Tagen da sein sollen... (nicht dass es jetzt ungemein lang ist, aber wenn man hier das liest + die nicht lesbare TrackNo...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (24. Februar 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> warum schreiben die Leute staendig KLamotten im Technik-Bereich rein


Ja, geil - damit man nicht morgens in den Klamotten-Schnäppchen-Thread, Pedale-Schnäppchen-Thread, Sattel-Schnäppchen-Thread, Navi-Schnäppchen-Thread, Unterhosen-Schnäppchen-Thread, etc. schauen muss - manche Leute surfen nicht den ganzen Tag in Foren rum und die Frequenz der geposteten Sachen sich all inkl im Rahmen hält....


----------



## freetourer (24. Februar 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> warum schreiben die Leute staendig KLamotten im Technik-Bereich rein


Mimimimimi



fone schrieb:


> Diese selbsternannten Sheriffs sind echt ne Plage für Forum und Gesellschaft.
> 
> ....


----------



## jts-nemo (24. Februar 2016)

@freetourer du hast den falschen zitiert, du meintest wohl Wolfplayer mit deinem Kommentar.


----------



## freetourer (24. Februar 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> @freetourer du hast den falschen zitiert, du meintest wohl Wolfplayer mit deinem Kommentar.


Stimmt - sorry.

Hab´s editiert.


----------



## Jierdan (24. Februar 2016)

Was kommt als nächstes im Schnäppchenthread? PowerBars? Scotch? Epilierer?


----------



## fone (24. Februar 2016)

Bei der Anzahl der geposteten Schnäppchen sollte es eigentlich jedem möglich sein den Überblick zu behalten. 
Selbst wenn Kleidung oder Energie-Gels (gabs schon) gepostet werden.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Februar 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes im Schnäppchenthread? PowerBars? Scotch? Epilierer?



*Botucal Reserva Exklusiva in Geschenkverpackung mit Glas für 31,31€*


----------



## dragonjackson (24. Februar 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes im Schnäppchenthread? PowerBars? Scotch? Epilierer?


Hat jemand Power Bars irgendwo günstig? 

*Philips Epilierer Satinelle Style Edition HP6420/01 für 23,99€*


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Februar 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Canyon verkloppt seine aktuellen Torques - na, kommt da was Neues?
> https://www.canyon.com/gravity/?utm_source=de-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=torque-sale-feb-2016&sc_src=email_181252&sc_lid=5777967&sc_uid=oz7vSCXn4a&sc_llid=45734&sc_eh=ca97915c14be12841
> EX Vertride von 3300,- auf 2700,-
> EX Gapstar von 2500,- auf 2000,-
> usw.



Das Torque DHX für 2099€ (Größe M) finde ich interessant... sieht für ein Canyon auch mal richtig geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (24. Februar 2016)

Mich würde ja das EX jucken... aber das hat so ne alte Geo... in M 407er Reach.... hmmm... und ob ich mir jetzt noch ein 26" Neubike antun will... (nicht wg den Fahreigenschaften, sondern wg den "nur" 27,5 Neuentwicklungen...)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mir schon noch ein 26" holen, zumindest als Freerider ist die Größe durchaus noch üblich, aber das muss halt dann auch eine echte Evolution zum bestehenden Rahmen darstellen.
Also doch lieber Rum und Epilierer


----------



## Ghoste (24. Februar 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Hat jemand Power Bars irgendwo günstig?
> 
> *Philips Epilierer Satinelle Style Edition HP6420/01 für 23,99€*



Aihh der ist echt günstig!
Hab mir aber erst vor zwei Wochen den alten von meiner Freundin repariert 
(Ersatzbatterie für 13,50€)


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. Februar 2016)

26" Magic Mary und Rock Razor Trailstar /Evo Supergravity zusammen für 66€ 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...uper-Gravity-TrailStar-26-random-VIII-p46300/

oder zwei 2.3er Baron in 26" für etwa das gleiche Geld auch bei BikeComponents.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Februar 2016)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> oder zwei 2.3er Baron in 26" für etwa das gleiche Geld auch bei BikeComponents.



Zwei 2.3er Baron BCC plus das Bike-Action-Fotobuch "random VIII - The Black Box Edition", das alleine schon 25 Euro wert ist.
Finde ich eine gute Sache und würde gleich bestellen, wenn ich nicht schon nagelneue TKs am Enduro hätte:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...-3-Black-Chili-2er-Set-26-random-VIII-p46293/


----------



## frogmatic (24. Februar 2016)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hab *mir *aber erst vor zwei Wochen den alten von meiner Freundin repariert


Du epilierst dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (24. Februar 2016)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Aihh der ist echt günstig!
> Hab mir aber erst vor zwei Wochen den alten von meiner Freundin repariert
> (Ersatzbatterie für 13,50€)




Jaja... Von der Freundin...


----------



## NewK (25. Februar 2016)

Gefunden!


----------



## dkc-live (29. Februar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> wieder Gabeln bei rcz:
> 
> PRIVATE SALES on FOX
> ** Limited Stock
> ...



Ich kann nicht deutschland als land auswählen? Warum?


----------



## dragonjackson (29. Februar 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht deutschland als land auswählen? Warum?


----------



## sun909 (29. Februar 2016)

Hi,
gerade mit Safari probiert, klappt bei mir ohne Probleme.

grüße


----------



## dkc-live (29. Februar 2016)

Ja habs auch hinbekommen. Jetzt hab ich eine 34 er fox. Hab zwischen Pike/34er und Mattoc geschwankt. Bei dem Preis konnt ich net nein sagen . Aber wieso hab ich die mail net bekommen.


----------



## dragonjackson (29. Februar 2016)

Juckt mich in den Fingern, da mir die 32er auch zu weich erscheint... aber die 34er in 160 baut mit 538mm etwa 17mm höher als die 150er 32er... hmmmmmm


----------



## dkc-live (29. Februar 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Juckt mich in den Fingern, da mir die 32er auch zu weich erscheint... aber die 34er in 160 baut mit 538mm etwa 17mm höher als die 150er 32er... hmmmmmm


Bei mir sind es nur 8 mm


----------



## Pitchshifter (29. Februar 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> und ob ich mir jetzt noch ein 26" Neubike antun will... (nicht wg den Fahreigenschaften, sondern wg den "nur" 27,5 Neuentwicklungen...)



27,5" gibt es schon mehr als 4 Jahre. Trotzdem ist die Auswahl an Reifen und Felgen in 26" (die mich interessieren) noch immer größer!


----------



## un..inc (1. März 2016)

WIE GUT ist der Preis für die MT5 NEXT eigentlich?
Da mir die XT in den Alpen ab und zu zu schwachbrüstig ist, würde ich gerne auf 4-Kolben gehen.
Lohnt sich der Umstieg eurer Meinung nach?
Kann ich meine Shimano- bzw. Avid- Scheiben weiter fahren?
Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (1. März 2016)

Hi.

Am besten mal in diesen beiden Threads schauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt5-mt7-erfahrungen.749971/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt7-mit-shimano-xtr-trail-hebeln.751103/


----------



## haekel72 (1. März 2016)

un..inc schrieb:


> WIE GUT ist der Preis für die MT5 NEXT eigentlich?
> Da mir die XT in den Alpen ab und zu zu schwachbrüstig ist, würde ich gerne auf 4-Kolben gehen.
> Lohnt sich der Umstieg eurer Meinung nach?
> Kann ich meine Shimano- bzw. Avid- Scheiben weiter fahren?
> Danke euch!


Ist ne Klasse Bremse und guter Preis! Ic h fahre an der MT7 auch noch die Shimano Scheibe und an meiner MT5 die Storm - Anker! Kaufen^^


----------



## un..inc (1. März 2016)

Merci! 
Sind hier NUR die Bremsen, oder auch Scheiben und/oder sonstiges Zubehör dabei?
Das geht irgendwie aus der Artikelbeschreibung nicht hervor...
Danke euch!


----------



## freetourer (1. März 2016)

un..inc schrieb:


> Merci!
> Sind hier NUR die Bremsen, oder auch Scheiben und/oder sonstiges Zubehör dabei?
> Das geht irgendwie aus der Artikelbeschreibung nicht hervor...
> Danke euch!



Ich hatte meine auch bei Mantel bestellt - kamen ohne Scheiben und ohne Adapter.


----------



## toastet (1. März 2016)

bei bike24 gibts immer noch die storm scheiben fürn 20i


----------



## Beppe (1. März 2016)

Ich glaube die Rücksendung bei mantel ist nicht kostenfrei weil aus Holland verschickt wird. Nur zur Info.


----------



## .floe. (1. März 2016)

Passen zu den MTs auch die Shimano IS bzw PM Adapter?


----------



## haekel72 (1. März 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Passen zu den MTs auch die Shimano IS bzw PM Adapter?


Ich habe QM 26 (Fox 36 Float ) und den QM 28 bei meiner rock Shox Yari


----------



## toastet (1. März 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Passen zu den MTs auch die Shimano IS bzw PM Adapter?



ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2016)

Nicht alle siehe mt5 mt7 Thread. Es kann Probleme geben...


----------



## boblike (1. März 2016)

Wenn du 203 vorne montieren willst und deine Gabel pm 180 hat brauchst du diesen hier:

https://www.google.de/search?q=magu...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

Oder mir dem Dremel dem shimano bearbeiten


----------



## .floe. (2. März 2016)

Gabel und Rahmen IS, 203/180mm Storm Scheiben und MT4. Für ne Shimano Bremse hab ich die passende Adapterkombi zuhause.


----------



## CrossX (2. März 2016)

So,  die Mt5 ist bestellt.  Das Angebot bei Mantel war zu verlockend.  Ich bin gespannt,  wie sie sich gegen meine Slx schlägt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. März 2016)

un..inc schrieb:


> Da mir die XT in den Alpen ab und zu zu schwachbrüstig ist, würde ich gerne auf 4-Kolben gehen.



Wieviel wiegst du und was für Scheiben hast du montiert?
Wundert mich echt, dass du die XT für zu schwachbrüstig hältst.
Sie bremst jedenfalls um Klassen besser als alles was ich von Magura bisher kenne (wie z.B. die MT4).


----------



## Jierdan (2. März 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegst du und was für Scheiben hast du montiert?
> Wundert mich echt, dass du die XT für zu schwachbrüstig hältst.
> Sie bremst jedenfalls um Klassen besser als alles was ich von Magura bisher kenne (wie z.B. die MT4).



Dann hast du vermutlich ein Montagsmodell der MT4 und ich vier Montagsmodelle von Shimano...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (2. März 2016)

Ich hab fahrfertig incl Bike locker 110kg...
Mir ist aber auch aufgefallen, dass mein vorderer Sattel nicht 100% Kontakt zur Scheibe hat.
Werde das demnächst im Bremsen-Forum mal ansprechen, wenn ich ein Bild davon gemacht hab...


----------



## sp00n82 (2. März 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Wenn du 203 vorne montieren willst und deine Gabel pm 180 hat brauchst du diesen hier:
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?q=magu...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Oder mir dem Dremel dem shimano bearbeiten


Andersrum, wenn du an der Gabel *nicht* PM180 hast, sondern den normalen 160er Standard, dann brauchst du den QM42 von Magura, weil der Shimano-Adapter ohne Dremeleinsatz nicht passt.
Der Shimano-Adapter von 180 auf 203 passt dagegen (PM180 gibts z.B. bei der Fox 36, bei der Pike dagegen ist es PM160).


----------



## boblike (2. März 2016)

OK, mein Fehler. Habe den QM42 für die Pike gebraucht. Dachte die hat 180, sorry!


----------



## toastet (2. März 2016)

bei ü100 gehts halt gescheit nur mit 4-kolben


----------



## Derivator22 (2. März 2016)

Bitte lasst den Thread nicht zum 2 vs. 4 Kolben Thread ausarten.
Danke.


----------



## Beppe (2. März 2016)

Das... 




 

...ging aber flott.


----------



## prof.66 (2. März 2016)

Scheiben adapter etc sind keine dabei ?


----------



## jts-nemo (2. März 2016)

Wenn das eine Mantel.com-Bestellung war: Nein.


----------



## dkc-live (2. März 2016)

Wurde von jemanden die Fox schon in die Post geworfen? Kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## CrossX (2. März 2016)

Wann hast du die Bremse bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (2. März 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wann hast du die Bremse bestellt?


Ich?

Nein die 330 € Talas 34.


----------



## CrossX (2. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich?
> 
> Nein die 330 € Talas 34.


Nein,  ich meine @Beppe


----------



## haekel72 (2. März 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Nein,  ich meine @Beppe


Meine von Mantel war in 2 Tagen da!


----------



## CrossX (2. März 2016)

Oh gut.  Dann kann ich ja vor dem Wochenende noch umbauen.  Habe heute morgen bestellt


----------



## boblike (3. März 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-NX-Komplettgruppe-Black-1x11-fuer-GXP
> 
> Sram NX vorbestellen für 237€



Mich juckt es im Finger, was sagt ihr dazu?
Eine komplette Gruppe für das Geld, ist es das wert?


----------



## Schnipp (3. März 2016)

Ist schon ein interessanter Preis, aber die Teile sind einzeln sogar ein paar € günstiger als das Set.

Wenn man keine schwarze Kassette braucht, dann kann man auch über die XT Kassette nachdenken, ist 100gr. leichter oder die GX nehmen wenn man 10-42 (XD) haben möchte.


----------



## frogmatic (3. März 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Mich juckt es im Finger, was sagt ihr dazu?


Meinen Segen hast du


----------



## Duc851 (3. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nukeproof 44eeos Steuersatz, ganz oldschool für 1.5" in 1 1/8",  für 40€:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-warhead-44eeos-steuersatz-2014/rp-prod85870
> 
> Im Sale auch noch zB Sombrio Loam bzw Shazam Schuhe in kleinen Größen für 25-35€, Float Schuhe bis 10.5:
> ...



Weiß jemand, ob beim Nukeproof 44eeos die Lager eingepresst oder eingelegt sind?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. März 2016)

kenn das Modell nicht, aber bei den Nukeproof Steuersätzen die ich bis jetzt verbaut habe, waren die Lager eingelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. März 2016)

zwehni schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bei LIDL gibts wieder den* Powerfix Montageständer
> *
> > LIDL Prospekt (online)
> > Powerfix Montageständer Test



Kann den auch nur empfehlen, der ist standfester und von der Konstruktion her stabiler als so mancher Montageständer den ich in Bike-Werkstätten gesehen hab und lässt sich platzsparend zusammenklappen.
Verbessern könnte man den höchstens noch indem man mehr Plastikteile durch Alu ersetzt, aber das passt so ganz gut und für den Preis...


----------



## Beppe (3. März 2016)

Apropos Discounter... hat jemand ne Idee, wann Aldi wieder Radsachen im Angebot hat? Ich könnte mal wieder paar neue Westen brauchen. Man muss zwar 2 Nrn kleiner nehmen, aber sonst taugen die. Meine sind unzählige Male getragen u gewaschen und gehen nach Jahren langsam aus dem Leim.


----------



## messias (3. März 2016)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob beim Nukeproof 44eeos die Lager eingepresst oder eingelegt sind?


Nagel mich nicht drauf fest (Ich bau meine Gabel jetzt nicht aus, vielleicht am WE, falls du warten kannst), aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die eher fest in den Schalen drin waren (also gepresst).
Aber wenn man eine 1,5"-Gabel in ein 44mm oder Tapered-Steuerrohr einbauen will, dann gibts meines Wissen eh keine andere Alternative. Ich würde zugreifen.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. März 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Apropos Discounter... hat jemand ne Idee, wann Aldi wieder Radsachen im Angebot hat? Ich könnte mal wieder paar neue Westen brauchen. Man muss zwar 2 Nrn kleiner nehmen, aber sonst taugen die. Meine sind unzählige Male getragen u gewaschen und gehen nach Jahren langsam aus dem Leim.




Lidl hat nächste Woche Donnerstag und am 29.3 was, also dürfte Aldi auch den Monat was bringen
edit: letztes Jahr war es Ende März/Anfang April bei Aldi Süd, das Zeug kommt jedes Jahr etwa zur gleichen Zeit


----------



## dkc-live (4. März 2016)

Also. Ich will auch mal meinen Senf zum Lidl Ständer geben. Ich hatte die Version ohne Schnellspanner sondern mit Schraubklemme.
Der Ständer ist in meinen Augen ziemlich genau die 24 € wert. Nach einem Monat war die erste Schraube rund. Dies geschieht aufgrund der imensen Anzugsmomente, dass sich das ding bei einem 15 kg Enduro nicht verwindet wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Nicht desto trotz funktioniert er mit vernünftigen Schrauben ganz gut. Die Klemme ist auch ok. Das größte Manko ist der obere Knotenpunkt. Der macht ihn für mich komplett unbrauchbar. Man kann einfach kein Rad außermittig einspannen.

Auch wenn die Bewertungen etwas anderes sagen. Das ist meine Empfehlung. Kostet zwar das 3 fache. Aber alle Knoten des Ständers sind aus Aludruckguss. Der Ständer hat kein Problem damit ein Enduro außermittig einzuspannen. Man sollte ich aber Bewusst sein, dass die Klemme leider nicht so gut mit Oversize Oberrohren klar kommt und man ggf. an der Stütze klemmen muss. Ich muss bei meinem Cannondale zum Beispiel an der Verstärkung zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr Klemmen.

Grüße.


----------



## dragonjackson (4. März 2016)

Also ich spanne meinen 16kg Torque am Sattelrohr da ein. Er hängt nicht absolut waagrecht. Evtl. 20 cm mit'm Vorderrad tiefer... Was solls, häng ich ihn halt 20cm höher... 
Also so ein wenig sollte man mit dem Ständer auch umgehen können, selbstverständlich ist das keiner, der alles irgendwie festhält. Und, besser geht natürlich immer... Muss jeder wissen. Entweder ein wenig denken und umspannen/umdenken, oder zahlen... 
Für mich und meine 4 Räder im Keller langt er dicke - und ich mach alles an denen...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (4. März 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Also ich spanne meinen 16kg Torque am Sattelrohr da ein. Er hängt nicht absolut waagrecht. Evtl. 20 cm mit'm Vorderrad tiefer... Was solls, häng ich ihn halt 20cm höher...
> Also so ein wenig sollte man mit dem Ständer auch umgehen können, selbstverständlich ist das keiner, der alles irgendwie festhält. Und, besser geht natürlich immer... Muss jeder wissen. Entweder ein wenig denken und umspannen/umdenken, oder zahlen...
> Für mich und meine 4 Räder im Keller langt er dicke - und ich mach alles an denen...
> 
> ...


Nicht desto trotz kann man mit dem Ständer kein Rad waagerecht einspannen. Das sollte man vor dem Kauf wissen.

Aber stimmt. Ich konnte 3 Jahre damit nicht umgehen. Is klar.


----------



## Derivator22 (4. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Nicht desto trotz kann man mit dem Ständer kein Rad waagerecht einspannen. Das sollte man vor dem Kauf wissen.



Ich möchte ungerne meine Räder an der Stütze einspannen, sondern am Oberrohr.
Geht das nicht?
Habe das Glück, dass alle Räder eine konservative Rahmengeometrie haben.


----------



## dragonjackson (4. März 2016)

warum denn nicht?! habe meinen dicken auch ab und zu am oberrohr da eingespannt. es geht alles - die frage ist, ob es einem zu wackelig ist?
ich konnte zumindest damit umgehen, inkl. neuaufbauten, tretlager welche festgefressen waren... etc. hält. 
ob @dkc-live ein höheres qualitätsempfinden hat, kann sein... kein grund einzuschnappen


----------



## aibeekey (4. März 2016)

Es geht quasi nur Oberrohr.
Bei der stütze würde das rad nach vorne kippen, weil die plaste Teile die torsion nicht wirklich halten können.

Wenn man mittig am Oberrohr einspannt ist der Ständer allerdings top.
Bin mit meinem seit Jahren zufrieden


----------



## frogmatic (4. März 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> habe meinen dicken auch ab und zu am oberrohr da eingespannt.


Alter


----------



## dkc-live (4. März 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Es geht quasi nur Oberrohr.
> Bei der stütze würde das rad nach vorne kippen, weil die plaste Teile die torsion nicht wirklich halten können.
> 
> Wenn man mittig am Oberrohr einspannt ist der Ständer allerdings top.
> Bin mit meinem seit Jahren zufrieden



Genau. Und das sollte man eben wissen, wenn man sich für den Ständer entscheidet.

Man kann problemlos damit arbeiten. Haben auch 3 Räder dran aufgebaut und gewartet. Aber er kommt eben nicht an ein 70 € Modell heran.


----------



## Derivator22 (4. März 2016)

Naja, ich habe mir das Ding mal bestellt. Wird sich dann zeigen.


----------



## dragonjackson (4. März 2016)

Ach jetzt sehe ich erst die verlinkung von Rose. Witzig, hatte den Vorgänger... war absolut unzufrieden... die Klammer aus Hartplastik war innerhalb kürzester Zeit kaputt. Zudem war es ziemlich sperrig im Keller und man konnte es nicht zusammen legen... 
So hat jeder seine Vorlieben... 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2016)

Ich dachte immer, der Velomann-Ständer für 60-70€ (=der von Rose) wäre schon schrottig genug (Plasteklammer, Klemmhebel, wacklige Füsse) - interessant dass es noch schrottiger geht.
Bin ja Pfuscher, daher hab ich meinen halt mit Spaxschrauben und massiven Schrauben/Muttern wieder funktionstüchitg gepimpt, aber wenn ich mal echt Geld über hab, kaufe ich mir Parktool oder sowas.

Es wird Zeit für einen Montageständerfred.

Aber ein festgegammeltes Tretlager würde ich an keinem Montageständer bearbeiten. Schraubstock und Werkbank - sonst großes Aua!


----------



## dragonjackson (4. März 2016)

Ich persönlich finde den von Lidl qualitativer als den von Rose. Aber selbstverständlich sind die beide nicht auf einem hohen Level. Der jetzige reicht mir vollkommen aus und wie gesagt ich Schraube nicht selten. Professionell aber auch nicht


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (6. März 2016)

Ich hab oben eine lange 8mm schraube durch gemacht, da verdreht sich nichts mehr und das Rad hängt grade..
die anderen schrauben hab ich auch gewechselt, einmal fest angezogen sind sie rund, aber wenn man noch 5€ für verrnünftige schrauben ausgibt funktioniert er auch




dkc-live schrieb:


> Also. Ich will auch mal meinen Senf zum Lidl Ständer geben. Ich hatte die Version ohne Schnellspanner sondern mit Schraubklemme.
> Der Ständer ist in meinen Augen ziemlich genau die 24 € wert. Nach einem Monat war die erste Schraube rund. Dies geschieht aufgrund der imensen Anzugsmomente, dass sich das ding bei einem 15 kg Enduro nicht verwindet wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Nicht desto trotz funktioniert er mit vernünftigen Schrauben ganz gut. Die Klemme ist auch ok. Das größte Manko ist der obere Knotenpunkt. Der macht ihn für mich komplett unbrauchbar. Man kann einfach kein Rad außermittig einspannen.
> 
> Auch wenn die Bewertungen etwas anderes sagen. Das ist meine Empfehlung. Kostet zwar das 3 fache. Aber alle Knoten des Ständers sind aus Aludruckguss. Der Ständer hat kein Problem damit ein Enduro außermittig einzuspannen. Man sollte ich aber Bewusst sein, dass die Klemme leider nicht so gut mit Oversize Oberrohren klar kommt und man ggf. an der Stütze klemmen muss. Ich muss bei meinem Cannondale zum Beispiel an der Verstärkung zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr Klemmen.
> ...


----------



## dkc-live (6. März 2016)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Ich hab oben eine lange 8mm schraube durch gemacht, da verdreht sich nichts mehr und das Rad hängt grade..
> die anderen schrauben hab ich auch gewechselt, einmal fest angezogen sind sie rund, aber wenn man noch 5€ für verrnünftige schrauben ausgibt funktioniert er auch


 Habe ich auch nie bestritten das der funktioniert. Hatte ihn ja selbst 3 Jahre selbst benutzt.


----------



## dkc-live (6. März 2016)

Ein kleines Update zur Fox 34 Factory Fit.

Laut Fox Homepage handelt es sich um ein 2013 er Modell. Das möchte ich mal so gar nicht. Ist mir vorher auch nicht aufgefallen. Man kann dieses kürzel was bei RCZ steht bei ridefox.com eingeben und erfährt genau was in der Gabel verbaut ist. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer . Aber schon ein bisschen gemein von RCZ das Modelljahr bei der 2013 er wegzulassen, da die Kritiken im vergleich zu 2014 (welche ich gelesen habe) vernichtend sind.

Nun ist aber das 2014 Modell (mit Angabe des Modelljahrs!) fürs gleiche Geld im Angebot. Also habe ich mir beide bestellt. Ich werde die 2013 er zurückschicken. Außer jemand hier will Sie für 330 € haben. (Versand übernehme ich). Schade. Insgesamt wird sie halt 30 € teurer (RCZ Gebühr). Aber immernoch ein guter Deal.


----------



## damonsta (6. März 2016)

messias schrieb:


> Nagel mich nicht drauf fest (Ich bau meine Gabel jetzt nicht aus, vielleicht am WE, falls du warten kannst), aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die eher fest in den Schalen drin waren (also gepresst).
> Aber wenn man eine 1,5"-Gabel in ein 44mm oder Tapered-Steuerrohr einbauen will, dann gibts meines Wissen eh keine andere Alternative. Ich würde zugreifen.



Man braucht ja nur EC44/40 unten und EC44/38,1 oben, oder habe ich was verpasst? Die untere Schale gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Oben wird es dünner, aber Reset hat beispielsweise eine.


----------



## messias (6. März 2016)

Ja, die obere Schale ist der Knackpunkt, EC44/38,1 hat kaum ein Hersteller. Reset hatte ich tatsächlich nicht auf dem Schirm, allerdings ist da die obere Lagerschale (+Lager) schon teurer als der komplette Steuersatz von Nukeproof. Qualität wird sicher besser sein, aber da wir hier im Schnäppchen-Thread sind...


----------



## FireGuy (6. März 2016)

Nimm doch einfach irgendeinen ZS44/38.1   warum krampfhaft EC ?


----------



## Bench (6. März 2016)

Genau wie man keinen Montageständer braucht. Siemens Lufthaken gibts doch genug. Meist liegen sie in der Farbe "invisible" aufm Boden rum. 

FireGuy kann sicher auch erklären, wie ich eine tapered Gabel in ein 34er Steuerohr kriege.
Evtl mit einer EC34/40 Lagerschale?


----------



## Jierdan (6. März 2016)

Sieht bestimmt heiß aus, so eine 5cm hohe Unterschale.

Aber ZS44/40 gibts wohl  Wobei bei den Produktinfos auch nur ZS44/30 steht.


----------



## Bench (6. März 2016)

Ist der Steuersatz für die nagelneuen inverse-tapered Gabelschäfte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (6. März 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren wie man sonst in 2mm ein Lager unterbringen will...


----------



## damonsta (6. März 2016)

Gleitlager. ZS44/38,1 gibt es wahrscheinlich gar nicht, und wenn doch hält die Geschichte nicht (lange) an einem MTB.


----------



## FireGuy (6. März 2016)

Ah ich bin ein Dolm, man sollte nicht nur crosslesen...   Ich hab natürlich nur das tapered gelesen und nicht 1,5" durchgehend ...

wlkikiv  sorry nochmal


----------



## arghlol (7. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update zur Fox 34 Factory Fit.
> 
> Laut Fox Homepage handelt es sich um ein 2013 er Modell. Das möchte ich mal so gar nicht. Ist mir vorher auch nicht aufgefallen. Man kann dieses kürzel was bei RCZ steht bei ridefox.com eingeben und erfährt genau was in der Gabel verbaut ist. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer . Aber schon ein bisschen gemein von RCZ das Modelljahr bei der 2013 er wegzulassen, da die Kritiken im vergleich zu 2014 (welche ich gelesen habe) vernichtend sind.
> 
> Nun ist aber das 2014 Modell (mit Angabe des Modelljahrs!) fürs gleiche Geld im Angebot. Also habe ich mir beide bestellt. Ich werde die 2013 er zurückschicken. Außer jemand hier will Sie für 330 € haben. (Versand übernehme ich). Schade. Insgesamt wird sie halt 30 € teurer (RCZ Gebühr). Aber immernoch ein guter Deal.


Das ist leider typisch für RCZ. Gerade bei den Schnäppchen werden oft mehrere Jahre alte Modelle verkauft ohne das explizit auf das Modelljahr hingewiesen wird.


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Das ist leider typisch für RCZ. Gerade bei den Schnäppchen werden oft mehrere Jahre alte Modelle verkauft ohne das explizit auf das Modelljahr hingewiesen wird.


War aber mehr meine eigene Schuld. Stand ja "CJCS" da... Das kann man hier dann nachschlagen.
Aber stimmt schon. Schade das es nicht explizit erwähnt wird. Ich brauche ja ein 2014 er Modell weil es 15 und 16 keine 26" mehr gibt 

Dann gibt es ja nur noch Pike (teuer und etwas besser) und die Mattoc (teuer und ich komm vor lauter basteln nicht mehr aus dem Keller). Und bei dem Preis hat halt das Hirn abgeschaltet.


----------



## dragonjackson (7. März 2016)

Sorry, weil ich gerade bei dem Neurad vor der Überlegung stehe: Mattoc? Basteln? Wegen dem Federweg, der tlw. nicht freigegeben wird, oder was spricht für basteln? 
Bastel ja gerne, wenn was ansteht, aber aktiv hole ich mir keine Arbeit in den Keller 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (7. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update zur Fox 34 Factory Fit.
> 
> Laut Fox Homepage handelt es sich um ein 2013 er Modell. Das möchte ich mal so gar nicht. Ist mir vorher auch nicht aufgefallen. Man kann dieses kürzel was bei RCZ steht bei ridefox.com eingeben und erfährt genau was in der Gabel verbaut ist. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer . Aber schon ein bisschen gemein von RCZ das Modelljahr bei der 2013 er wegzulassen, da die Kritiken im vergleich zu 2014 (welche ich gelesen habe) vernichtend sind.
> 
> Nun ist aber das 2014 Modell (mit Angabe des Modelljahrs!) fürs gleiche Geld im Angebot. Also habe ich mir beide bestellt. Ich werde die 2013 er zurückschicken. Außer jemand hier will Sie für 330 € haben. (Versand übernehme ich). Schade. Insgesamt wird sie halt 30 € teurer (RCZ Gebühr). Aber immernoch ein guter Deal.


Und ich hatte immer im Kopf, dass das Modelljahr 2014 der Tiefpunkt war. (vielleicht wegen der 34?)
Sind die 2013er noch schlechter weg gekommen?


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Und ich hatte immer im Kopf, dass das Modelljahr 2014 der Tiefpunkt war. (vielleicht wegen der 34?)
> Sind die 2013er noch schlechter weg gekommen?


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...erarbeiteten-all-mountain-forke-in-punta-ala/ hier im forum.

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/2014-fox-float-talas-34-did-fox-really-fix-896192.html

http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-fox-talas-2014-float-x-2014/

http://enduro-mtb.com/getestet-das-brandneue-specialized-enduro-29-s-works/



> Kritik gilt auch der FOX 34 Gabel die in der Talas Version sehr unsensibel wirkt und in steilen Streckenabschnitten stark abtaucht. Nur ein vergleichsweise straffes Setup wirkt dem entegen.


----------



## koenig_hirsch (7. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...Auch wenn die Bewertungen etwas anderes sagen. Das ist meine Empfehlung....
> 
> Grüße.



Mit etwas Verspätung mal mein Senf dazu: Vor ein paar Jahren gab's den noch mit Aluguss-Klemme. Den hab ich und kann wenig schlechtes drüber sagen. Dass er nicht zusammenklappbar ist, wusste ich vorher - allerdings sind die Füße innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden gelöst: 2 Inbusschrauben lockern, rausziehen. Das schafft man. Rad an der Sattelstütze einhängen klappt bei mir gut, d.h. der Ständer hält das Bike (knapp 13kg) stabil in Position.

Die Haptik ist natürlich nicht high-end: die Schraube zum Feststellen des drehbaren Klemmarms kam mit so 'nem Handrad (jetzt wohl Schnellspanner), welches ziemlich scharfkantig ist. Ducktape drum hat geholfen. Außerdem sind die Gummischützer in der Aluguss-Klemme etwas knapp bemessen. Ducktape drum hat geholfen.

Lidl-Ständer hatte ich vorher, der war im Vergleich deutlich windiger. Rad außermittig bzw. an der Sattelstütze einhängen ging damit nicht. Das Ding wurde mir dann irgendwann aus dem Keller geklaut. Ob die Schweinebacken sich damit einen Gefallen getan haben? Keine Ahnung. Mir schon 

Sport frei - K_H

Edit sagt, dass es den Rose a.k.a. Velomann auch noch mit Aluklemme gibt: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/velomann-bike-star-montagestaender-26193/wg_id-352  --- für 'nen Fuffi macht man da nix falsch, glaub ich!

Edit-Edit: Gleich noch ein Schnäppchen gepostet 

Exakt so sieht meiner aus.


----------



## Phi-Me (7. März 2016)

Den hab ich mir letzte Woche mal live angeschaut. Machte einen guten Eindruck. Nicht nur für das Geld. 

Könnte nur leider nichts dran aufhängen.

Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...erarbeiteten-all-mountain-forke-in-punta-ala/ hier im forum.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/2014-fox-float-talas-34-did-fox-really-fix-896192.html
> 
> ...


 
So wie ich das damals gelesen hatte, war zwischen der 2013 und der2014 kein wesentlicher Unterschied. Sackschwer und grauenhaft holzig. Zu kleine Luftkammer.
Ist die nicht ähnlich aufgebaut wie die 36er - dann kannst du ja mit Luftkammertuning anfangen?

PS: zur Mattoc:
zum Fahren muss man zunächst nicht basteln, wenn der Federweg passt und die Gabel kein Montagsmodell ist (Doradoeffekt, Federwegverlust). Wenn einem dann die Luftkammer zu gross ist, kann man ja das IRT Kit kaufen oder ein zwei Korken in die Luftkammer werfen.
Und die Doradokappe ist sinnvoll, weil bei Minusgraden auch gerne mal Doradoeffekt spontan eintritt (soll es wohl auch bei der Pike geben...).


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So wie ich das damals gelesen hatte, war zwischen der 2013 und der2014 kein wesentlicher Unterschied. Sackschwer und grauenhaft holzig. Zu kleine Luftkammer.
> Ist die nicht ähnlich aufgebaut wie die 36er - dann kannst du ja mit Luftkammertuning anfangen?
> 
> PS: zur Mattoc:
> ...



SO gehen die Meinungen auseinander  Was du schreibst hört sich schon ganzschön nach basteln an 

Werds ja sehen. Ich freu mich auf das Talas.  Die 2014 er wurde heut verschickt. Die 2013 er ist noch "pending". hab die gebeten die order zu canceln.

Mit meiner RCT3 gemoddeten Sektor war ich auch nie glücklich. Einfach nicht steif genug. Die 1950 gr der Fox find ich auch noch angemessen für 160 mm.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Mit meiner RCT3 gemoddeten Sektor war ich auch nie glücklich. Einfach nicht steif genug. Die 1950 gr der Fox find ich auch noch angemessen für 160 mm.


 
Tja Steifigkeit und Gewicht gehen nicht unbedingt einher.
Die Mattoc ist übrigens weniger steif als eine Sektor/Revelation! Man gewöhnt sich...


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Tja Steifigkeit und Gewicht gehen nicht unbedingt einher.
> Die Mattoc ist übrigens weniger steif als eine Sektor/Revelation! Man gewöhnt sich...


Echt? Die Sektor hat ja schon self steering. Komme nach 2 Jahren immernoch nicht so recht klar.

Wenn die Leftys nicht so teuer wären


----------



## rowingmax (7. März 2016)

So dann nochmal von mir zwei Worte zum Montageständer von Lidl:

Mein neues Rad kann man auch nur an der Sattelstütze klemmen. Dass das Vorderrad dann immer am Boden hing hat mich schon genervt, der Ständer kann der Torsion einfach nicht strandhalten.
Man kann sich aber relativ einfach behelfen:

Man nimmt die Schraube der Klemmung heraus und spreizt mit einem großen Schraubenzieher die Plastikklemmung auseinander.
Jetzt nimmt man ein Stück Schleifpapier und faltet es, sodass die rauhen Seiten außen sind. Wie auf dem Foto zu sehen, kann man das Schleifpapier nun zwischen Klemmung und den Arm legen. Dann Schraube wieder rein und einmal festgezogen hält dann das Bike auch waagerecht 



 
Beweisfoto


----------



## Eule- (7. März 2016)

rowingmax schrieb:


> hält dann das Bike auch waagerecht


:O :O :O ich habe das Gefühl mich 2 Jahre lang unnötig geärgert zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rowingmax (7. März 2016)

Obs beim 25kg Stahl-Downhiller Mit 3kg Gabel, 1,5kg Laufrad sowie 1,5kg Reifen noch hält kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber das Fully das da hängt hat zwischen 13,5 und 14kg, das passt soweit ganz gut


----------



## Danimal (7. März 2016)

Ich stelle das Vorderrad immer auf einer Bierkiste ab - die Hebelwirkung bei schwebendem Vorderrad ist mir an der Sattelstütze zu hoch. Außerdem habe ich dann immer ein Bier griffbereit. Zwei Fliegen...


----------



## boblike (7. März 2016)

Ich hab bei meinem Lidl Ständer einfach Carbon Montagepaste (die mit den Partikeln drin) an die Stelle wo du das Schleifpapier hast und hält super jetzt!


----------



## Carpe_Noctem (7. März 2016)

Ich habe mir den Lidl-Ständer auch bestellt, wird aber erst am 10.03.2016 geliefert.
Hab in daher noch nicht testen können.
Mein Radl ist jenseits von Lightweight (Ü15 kg).
Könnte man nicht zum Fixieren in bestimmten Positionen, ein durchgehendes Loch durch Klemmung und Rohr bohren und das Ganze mit einer Art *Splint* fixieren. Wahlweise dann noch mit 1-2 Bohrungen, in verschiedenen anderen Positionen (30°, 60° ...., je nach Bedarf)?
Ich lass mich mal überraschen, wie sich das Teil in Natura "anfühlt" ...
Da ich kein beidseitiger Linkshänder bin, werde ich mir den *POWERFIX® *schon passend machen.* *


----------



## rowingmax (7. März 2016)

Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Bin dann aber an den zwei Punkten gescheitert:
1. Die Klemmung aus Plastik macht keinen soooo soliden Eindruck. Die könnte durch den Bolzen/Splint schnell ausschlagen.
2. Man muss den Arm eigentlich schon in die ganz äußerste Position bringen, damit man mit Pedalen sinnvoll Kurbeln kann und nicht irgendwo anstößt. Wenn ich da jetzt sagen wir mal für 2 Positionen Löcher bohre, schwäche ich den Arm an der Stelle schon beträchtlich. Kann aber auch gut gehen, bin leider kein Ingenieur. 

MMn muss da schon ein ordentlicher Bolzen durch, damit das ganze sinnvoll fixiert ist. Bei einem kleineren Bolzen geht dann ja das Gewicht auf eine sehr kleine Fläche im Plastik -> siehe 1.


----------



## dragonjackson (7. März 2016)

macht doch einfach diese Schmirgelpapier Nummer... oder kauft n Parktool, oder was gescheites... 
wie oben geschrieben wurde - wenn geld über ist, hol ich den parktool auch  aber so... reichts


----------



## Phi-Me (7. März 2016)

Also mit ner 8mm Schraube bist da scon auf der sicheren Seite. Das macht dem Plastik auch nichts. In Kombination mit der Klemmung sind die Kräfte ja relativ gering, weil die Klemmung das meiste hält. Würde das schon machen. Da würde ich kein Problem sehen...


----------



## enno112 (7. März 2016)

Für 25€ kannste nichts verkehrt machen!
Meiner hält ohne Umbaumaßnahmen sehr gut, und das schon seit jahren...


----------



## rowingmax (7. März 2016)

Wenn man das Bike am Oberrohr ungefähr am Schwerpunkt aufhängt hält der super  Schwierig ist es halt an der Sattelstütze, wenn das Gewicht ungleichmäßig verteilt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (7. März 2016)

Ja, das stimmt sicherlich aber geht trotzdem ganz gut und es lassen sich alle Arbeiten ohne umfallen erledigen!
Mehr soll er ja auch nicht können...


----------



## fone (7. März 2016)

Es geht seit 2 Seiten darum, dass manche Räder ungern am Rahmen geklemmt werden und der Ständer das Rad auch bei Klemmung an der Sattelstütze waagrecht halten sollte...


----------



## Phi-Me (7. März 2016)

Ganz mtb-news.de geht darum auf zwei Rädern nen Berg hoch und wieder runter zu kommen...

Also bitte...


----------



## Bench (7. März 2016)

An meinem Veloman hatte ich auch das Problem, dass sich das Rad in der Aluklemmung immer verdreht hat.
Also mal auseinandergebaut, die Alugussränder weggefeilt, alles mit Spiritus fettfrei gemacht, wieder zusammengeschraubt.
Seitdem dreht sich nix mehr, und wenn ich die Klemme drehen will, muss ich zwei Schrauben aufmachen 

Ich hab den: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/velomann-bike-trim-montagestaender-30719/wg_id-352
Heute würde ich mir auch entweder nen besseren holen, oder nen viel billigeren.


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2016)

RCZ hat ohne Gebühr die 2013 er Gabel storniert und die 2014 ist morgen da 

Scheint ja doch ein vernünftiger Laden zu sein 

Edit: Haben sich auch nochmal entschuldig, da Sie das Modeljahr bei der CJCS Version selbst nicht wussten.


----------



## fone (8. März 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Ganz mtb-news.de geht darum auf zwei Rädern nen Berg hoch und wieder runter zu kommen...
> 
> Also bitte...


hatte mich auf enno112s aussage bezogen, dass ein montageständer nicht mehr können muss als das rad am umfallen zu hindern.
ich besitze selber den veloman bike trim, bei dem sich das rad nicht waagrecht halten lässt. nervt.

die vorgeschlagenen tuningoptionen klingen gut. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (8. März 2016)

fone schrieb:


> hatte mich auf enno112s aussage bezogen, dass ein montageständer nicht mehr können muss als das rad am umfallen zu hindern....


Ja, war ein bisschen sinnbildlich gemeint!
Aber nochmal, für das Geld ist der Lidl-Montageständer top!
Es gibt immer besser, weiter, schöner,...
Aber hier geht's um Preis/Leistung!

P.S. Jetzt sollte auch mal gut sein mit dem Ständer..., ist ja alles gesagt!


----------



## dragonjackson (9. März 2016)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Ergon Sattel SME30 Rotwild Edition
> 
> Schwarz/weiß bzw. schwarz/grau
> 
> ...



Hmmm, bei keinem ist die Größe angegeben...


----------



## NewK (9. März 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem Lidl Ständer einfach Carbon Montagepaste (die mit den Partikeln drin) an die Stelle wo du das Schleifpapier hast und hält super jetzt!


Kann ich bestätigen. Montagepaste hilft/hält auch hier.
Da ich die Command Post nicht komplett in der Halterung einspannen kann (den unteren dickeren Teil), ist die Frage, ob das die Command Post mitmacht wenn ich das Rad waagerecht aufhänge, zumal ich sie eh nicht komplette einspannen kann


----------



## Maledivo (9. März 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Hmmm, bei keinem ist die Größe angegeben...



Ist Standardgröße bei SME30.

Breite wäre etwa 13,5 cm.

Vergleichbar mit einem SME3 in Größe S.


----------



## Bench (9. März 2016)

Hab nen 20€ Gutscheincode für Bergzeit.de bekommen, den ich nicht brauche, und deshalb verschenke.

Explizit auch an Freunde verschenkbar, gültig bis 31.05.2016, Mindestbestellwert 200€.
First come, first serve. Für Code bitte eine PN schreiben.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. März 2016)

Vorhin im Lidl gewesen und mir mal die Radlsachen angeschaut... 
Muss sagen, die Qualität ist dermaßen gesunken. Der Montageständer sieht gleich aus, das ist das Gute.
Aber die Funktionsshirts konnte man früher gut nutzen. Ganz lang her ist auch dass die Hosen ok waren. Aber das was ich jetzt in der Hand hatte ist so unförmig geschnitten, schlecht und billig verarbeitet, vom modischen Aspekt mal komplett abgesehen (da gehen die Meinungen ja auseinander). Sonst finde ich, dass man sich bei einigen Sachen für den Hobbybereich einiges sparen kann, aber hier bin ich wieder rückwärts raus.


----------



## fone (10. März 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Hab nen 20€ Gutscheincode für Bergzeit.de bekommen, den ich nicht brauche, und deshalb verschenke.
> 
> Explizit auch an Freunde verschenkbar, gültig bis 31.05.2016, Mindestbestellwert 200€.
> First come, first serve. Für Code bitte eine PN schreiben.


fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff..... da hab ich 10 Stunden zu früh bestellt


----------



## rowingmax (10. März 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Muss sagen, die Qualität ist dermaßen gesunken.


Ich fand die Sportkleidung vom Discounter nie so Bombe. Gute und günstige Sportsachen gibt es mMn. bei Decathlon!


----------



## dragonjackson (10. März 2016)

Stimmt, Decathlon... ist bei mir keiner ums Eck. War aber letztens da drin und muss sagen - ist ok. Kann man nehmen.

Fand vom Discounter die Funktionsunterwäsche und die Windproof Unterhemden (für normale Kälte, keine Polarexpedition) früher ganz passabel, nutze die alten Sachen bei Bedarf auch noch... Aber nö, jetzt echt was für den 0815 Radler, der 2x im Jahr nach Andechs fährt, weil er dann besoffen ohne Auto heimradlt...


----------



## Derivator22 (10. März 2016)

Mein Montageständer kam heute an.
Fazit: Kernschrott. Wer solchen Dingen Qualität zuspricht, für den sind Hazet, Gedore und Facom auch griechische Gottheiten.

 Zum Aufbau kam es nicht einmal, da er direkt kaputt ankam.
Beim Versand scheint eine der massenhaften Plastikteile kaputt gegangen zu sein.
Das Plastik schaut absolut fragil aus.
Sry, aber das Ding taugt absolut nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. März 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Mein Montageständer kam heute an.
> Fazit: Kernschrott. Wer solchen Dingen Qualität zuspricht, für den sind Hazet, Gedore und Facom auch griechische Gottheiten.
> 
> Zum Aufbau kam es nicht einmal, da er direkt kaputt ankam.
> ...


Welcher?

Zur Info:

Meine Fox 34 ist eingebaut. Alles super. RCZ hat das Geld zurück erstattet.


----------



## boblike (10. März 2016)

Habe den jetzt schon 3 Jahre im Einsatz und 5 Bikes damit aufgebaut. Denke du hast einfach Pech gehabt und er ist bei der Lieferung beschädigt worden.
Und von Qualität hat hier keiner was gesagt, sonder P/L ist klasse. 
Habe schon ein paar ausprobier um die 50 Euro und alle waren Mist, da ist diese im Vergleich super!
Klar kann man ein 25 Euro Montageständer nicht mit einem 200 Euro teuren vergleichen, wobei er selbst da sich vor ein paar Modellen nicht wirklich verstecken braucht.


----------



## enno112 (10. März 2016)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...3c-o.-platte-montagestaender-252587/wg_id-352

Diesen kann ich auch empfehlen, nur leider "etwas" teurer als der Lidl...


----------



## jts-nemo (10. März 2016)

Bitte keine erneute Diskussion des Ständers, alles was dazu gesagt werden kann (inklusive der Argumente "miese Qualität" und "dafür super günstig" etc) wurde bereits gesagt. Ich lese hier sonst gerne mit, aber bitte, auch wenn es jetzt die Verfechter/Verdammer des Geräts in den Fingern juckt: ES IST ALLES GESAGT.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. März 2016)

Danke, Amen!!!


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## freetourer (10. März 2016)

Und ?

Taugt der Lidl Ständer jetzt überhaupt ?


----------



## Micha382 (10. März 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach für den Preis top!


----------



## huebrator (10. März 2016)

Klar taugt der Lidl Ständer, einzige Schwachstelle ist die Rohraufnahme an der Klemme, hier hilft ein Loch zu bohren und ne lange Schraube durch. Habe damit 3 Räder aufgebaut und warte einen Fuhrpark von 5 Rädern damit, drunter ist auch ein 25 kg Pedelec-Bomber. Und der Ständer hält und hält und ...


----------



## spanier8877 (10. März 2016)

Alles bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (10. März 2016)

FÜR MICH reicht der Lidl Ständer auch.
Kann aber auch verstehen, wenn anspruchsvollere Gemüter das Teil als Schrott bezeichnen.
Viel kann er nicht, aber er kann eben die rudimentärsten Dinge...
Mein 15Kg Jekyll hält er genau so problemlos wie nen einzelnen Rahmen...


----------



## Dakeyras (11. März 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Bitte keine erneute Diskussion des Ständers, alles was dazu gesagt werden kann (inklusive der Argumente "miese Qualität" und "dafür super günstig" etc) wurde bereits gesagt. Ich lese hier sonst gerne mit, aber bitte, auch wenn es jetzt die Verfechter/Verdammer des Geräts in den Fingern juckt: ES IST ALLES GESAGT.



+1

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derivator22 (11. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Welcher?



Lidl


----------



## veraono (11. März 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> ES IST ALLES GESAGT.


Aber doch noch nicht von jedem 

Das Thema scheint ein emotionaler Dauerbrenner zu sein, es ist  lustigerweise tatsächlich alle Jahre wieder die _selbe _Ständer-Thematik, mit identischen Argumenten aber teils ausgetauschten Protagonisten.


----------



## dkc-live (11. März 2016)

spanier8877 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 471472
> Alles bestens


Geld fürn Santa aber nicht für einen anständigen Ständer!!!! *duckundweg*



un..inc schrieb:


> FÜR MICH reicht der Lidl Ständer auch.
> Kann aber auch verstehen, wenn anspruchsvollere Gemüter das Teil als Schrott bezeichnen.
> Viel kann er nicht, aber er kann eben die rudimentärsten Dinge...
> Mein 15Kg Jekyll hält er genau so problemlos wie nen einzelnen Rahmen...



Für On One Stahl ist er ausreichend!


----------



## dkc-live (11. März 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. März 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


++1 
anderes Thema...weiss jemand eine gescheite Kettenpeitsche für kleines Geld?
ich hab bereits die:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=392

aber die fällt mir auseinander und ich brauch mal wieder was anderes.


----------



## NewK (11. März 2016)

veraono schrieb:


> Aber doch noch nicht von jedem
> 
> Das Thema scheint ein emotionaler Dauerbrenner zu sein, es ist  lustigerweise tatsächlich alle Jahre wieder die _selbe _Ständer-Thematik, mit identischen Argumenten aber teils ausgetauschten Protagonisten.


Warum macht ein Admin nicht einen neuen Thread auf und packt alle entsprechenden Posts mit rein?!
Es scheint ja doch noch Gesprächsbedarf zu geben...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. März 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Warum macht ein Admin nicht einen neuen Thread auf und packt alle entsprechenden Posts mit rein?!
> Es erscheint ja doch noch Gesprächsbedarf zu geben...


Das nennt man gelebte Demokratie ...ist schön aber nicht unbedingt immer zielführend...;-)


----------



## frogmatic (11. März 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Es scheint ja doch noch Gesprächsbedarf zu geben...


Es wurde schon alles gesagt - nur nicht von jedem


----------



## dkc-live (11. März 2016)

Wenn ihr den Laberthread nicht versteht... Zieht doch nach Nordkorea.


----------



## jts-nemo (11. März 2016)

Hö? Komm mal klar, der Laberthread ist wunderbar zum freien Labern. Aber wenn immer nur das Gleiche wieder aufgewärmt wird, über 4 Seiten, ist das nicht so hilfreich für Leute, die sich über die anderen Schnäppchen informieren wollen. Niemand hat hier gesagt: "MODS LÖSCHT ALLES!" oder "HALT DIE FRESSE; NUR EIN BEITRAG PRO PERSON PRO TAG!", mehr so ein freundliches "Jungs, schaut doch mal auf der Seite vorher, da findet ihr schon alles, was ihr sucht." Wenn du so Beiträge nicht verstehst... Zieh doch nach Nordkorea.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. März 2016)

und ich brauch immer noch eine gute günstige Kettenpeitsche und keinen blöden Montageständer.


----------



## rowingmax (11. März 2016)

Kannst ja ne alte Kette und ein Stück Metall nehmen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. März 2016)

Hab eine von Tacx, die gibt es anscheinend bei den meisten Shops zwischen 10 und 15 €. Auseinanderfallen dürfte die so bald nicht.


----------



## jts-nemo (11. März 2016)

Ich hab so ziemlich das verlinkte Modell, war beim Fahrrad-Bastelkasten von Lidl dabei. Bei der Kettenpeitsche hatte ich noch nie das Gefühl, was "qualitatives" zu brauchen. Kannst du erklären, warum das billige Ding nicht taugt (ernstgemeinte Frage)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. März 2016)

rowingmax schrieb:


> Kannst ja ne alte Kette und ein Stück Metall nehmen


auf die Antwort habe ich gewartet...für so was lohnt sich Basteln nicht...ansonsten mach das gerne für mich..ich schick Dir das Portogeld 

@Danke DarkwingDuck..werde ich mir mal anschauen...


----------



## rowingmax (11. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> auf die Antwort habe ich gewartet


Dachte ich  Hab da ein Gefühl für sowas


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. März 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ich hab so ziemlich das verlinkte Modell, war beim Fahrrad-Bastelkasten von Lidl dabei. Bei der Kettenpeitsche hatte ich noch nie das Gefühl, was "qualitatives" zu brauchen. Kannst du erklären, warum das billige Ding nicht taugt (ernstgemeinte Frage)?



bei sehr festgeknallten Kassetten ist mir der Hebel zu dünn und "schneidet" sich gerne beim abnehmen zwischen die Ritzel und bleibt hängen...dadurch geht auch die Plaste ab und das Teil verbiegt sich. Ich hätte gerne einen, der sich besser greifen lässt, robuster und breiter im Griff ist.


----------



## hnx (11. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ++1
> anderes Thema...weiss jemand eine gescheite Kettenpeitsche für kleines Geld?
> ich hab bereits die:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=392
> ...


Habe die einfache von Icetoolz. Hat bisher jeden Blödsinn mitgemacht, kostete damals beim Stadler um die 9€.


----------



## hardtails (11. März 2016)

gibt es eigentlich kettenpeitschen die auch bei 11fach kasetten passen.
ich hab hier auch eine billige die mir bislang gereicht hat.
bis ich jetzt eine sram 11fach kasette hier hatte und da hält die peitsche nicht. die glieder sind zu breit für die kasette


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2016)

.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. März 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich kettenpeitschen die auch bei 11fach kasetten passen.
> ich hab hier auch eine billige die mir bislang gereicht hat.
> bis ich jetzt eine sram 11fach kasette hier hatte und da hält die peitsche nicht. die glieder sind zu breit für die kasette


ja, gibt es von parktoolz


----------



## Area51 (11. März 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Habe die einfache von Icetoolz. Hat bisher jeden Blödsinn mitgemacht, kostete damals beim Stadler um die 9€.



+1 für die Icetoolz, seit Jahren in Gebrauch...


----------



## Derivator22 (11. März 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Habe die einfache von Icetoolz. Hat bisher jeden Blödsinn mitgemacht, kostete damals beim Stadler um die 9€.



Kostet bei b-d um die 7€ meine ich.
Vollmaterial (also Metall).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (11. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> und ich brauch immer noch eine gute günstige Kettenpeitsche und keinen blöden Montageständer.



Die ist gut "und" günstig...
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/lifu-icetoolz-kranzabnehmer-mit-kette-26707/wg_id-546

Edit: Oh sorry, hab die letzten Beiträge übersehen wo Icetoolz schon genannt wurde


----------



## morph027 (11. März 2016)

Oder falls mal eher bei Rose bestellt, einfach die Xtreme Version

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/xtreme-zahnkranzgegenhalter-zerleger/aid:114259

Tut bei mir schon seit Jahren Dienst...


----------



## boblike (14. März 2016)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> bei Amazon ab 120€



Link?
Du hast gesehen das es der 2R ist?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. März 2016)

Danke Leute...wegen Kettenpeitsche...hab mich für das Modell von BBB (BTL-11) entschieden..ich wollte einen besseren Griff.


----------



## boblike (15. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist das eine komplette Bremse mit Sattel und Leitung?
> Oder nur der Griff?



Da steht
Comes complete bleeded.

Und 800mm Leitung ist auch dabei. 

Denke ist für vorne und komplett.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. März 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Da steht
> Comes complete bleeded.
> 
> Und 800mm Leitung ist auch dabei.
> ...


Auf welchen link beziehst Du Dich? Es ist schwer, Dir zu folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. März 2016)

auf das von mir genannte Schnäppchen im Schnäppchen-Thread (785er Bremse zu 39,--).

grüße


----------



## boblike (15. März 2016)

Einfach mal das kleine blaue Pfeichen oben am Zitat drücken, dann siehst du woher es kommt.


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ja, gibt es von parktoolz




Braucht man aber nicht. Die 0815 XLC geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. März 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Einfach mal das kleine blaue Pfeichen oben am Zitat drücken, dann siehst du woher es kommt.


Danke für den Tip aber bei dem besagten Zitat bekomme ich einen "Fehler"...probiers selber aus.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. März 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> auf das von mir genannte Schnäppchen im Schnäppchen-Thread (785er Bremse zu 39,--).
> 
> grüße


Ich finds nicht... hast Du einen link? Grüsse zurück..


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht... hast Du einen link? Grüsse zurück..



Rcz com hatte die, habe die Mail aber bereits gelöscht.

Schau mal auf der Webseite,

Grüße und viel Erfolg
Carsten

Edit: sehe gerade, dass mein Beitrag Im Schnäppchenjägerthread mit Text und Link kommentarlos gelöscht wurde   warum weiß wieder kein Mensch Pfeifen?!


----------



## Derivator22 (16. März 2016)

Weil man einen LINK!!! posten soll. (Siehe Beitrag #1 des Threads).
Dein Beitrag enthielt mMn leider keinen Link.
Ich würde einen Hinweis ohne Link zwar persönlich nicht löschen, aber ich habe hier auch nix zu melden


----------



## Don Stefano (16. März 2016)

Ist schon ausverkauft: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shiman...85-160pm-w-o-disc-l-800mm-km7851lf9mx080.html


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. März 2016)

Danke zusammen...(wieder Geld gespart) ..falls jemand dringend Ersatz sucht, habe ich die 785 hier für 129€ komplett gefunden:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=14990
(ich weiss, kein Megaschnapper)


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Weil man einen LINK!!! posten soll. (Siehe Beitrag #1 des Threads).
> Dein Beitrag enthielt mMn leider keinen Link.
> Ich würde einen Hinweis ohne Link zwar persönlich nicht löschen, aber ich habe hier auch nix zu melden



Eigentlich sollte da ein Link drin gewesen sein. Nun denn, dann halt nicht... 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. März 2016)

Die Schnäppchenjäger-Scharia versteht eh keine Sau.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. März 2016)

Manche mögen es halt streng.


----------



## dragonjackson (17. März 2016)

Ich verstehe die Admins hier auch nicht... daher überlege ich wirklich 3x ob ich hier noch was poste, oder es lasse.


----------



## fone (17. März 2016)

Das strenge Regiment wurde ja von Usern erzwungen.
Du siehst ja, sobald ein (zum Teil wichtiger) Kommentar zu einem Link kommt, sind 1-2 Blockwarte am Start.


----------



## boblike (17. März 2016)

Kann mir doch egal sein wenn die einen link löschen. Ich habe da ja keinen Nachteil. Ist natürlich schade für die die User die genau das Schnäppchen suchen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. März 2016)

Ich fands jetzt nicht so schlimm. Dieser thread ist klasse, wenn man Geld sparen will, weil die meisten wenigen links nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Schnipp (17. März 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> Crankbrothers Carbon Laufradsatz 26" XC von 1999,- auf 650,-
> 
> https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/cr...26-mtb-laufradsatz/aid:590729/fromtopoffers:1



Bei mir werden sie mit 699€ gelistet.


----------



## Baitman (17. März 2016)

Sorry, 699,- ist richtig...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. März 2016)

Kleine Anmerkung..Kumpel hatte einen Crankbrothers-LRS und musste 3 Monate auf seine Ersatzspeichen warten.

EDIT:..gleiche Gewichtsklasse wie der CB-LRS nur weniger als 1/3tel so teuer und besser zu warten:
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...dsatz-mit-Novatec-Superlight-Naben-26-1425g.#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nayis (17. März 2016)

Bei CB Laufrädern geht es nicht um Funktionalität sondern um den Bling Faktor vor der Eisdiele


----------



## Jierdan (17. März 2016)

Nayis schrieb:


> Bei CB Laufrädern geht es nicht um Funktionalität sondern um den Bling Faktor vor der Eisdiele



Wer damit zur Eisdiele fährt isst dort auch Eis mit Schlumpfgeschmack


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. März 2016)

Nayis schrieb:


> Bei CB Laufrädern geht es nicht um Funktionalität sondern um den Bling Faktor vor der Eisdiele


Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Glück...BlingBling gibt's schickeres, was auch hält..z.B. Acros.

CB geht vieles nicht so richtig, was sich "bewegt" oder es "bewegt" sich, obwohl es "fest" sein soll...früher war das mal Ritchey. 
Meine Erfahrung:
CB Iodine Vorbau...lässt sich nicht richtig fixieren wegen Ein-Schrauben-Klemmung.
CB Joplin...eine einzige Dauerbaustelle...die schlimmste Vario-Stütze auf Erden
CB Iodine..die Speichen sind 2-teilig, wenn eine kaputtgedengelt ist, kannst Du die benachbarten in die Tonne treten, da
du nicht weißt welche sich noch verzogen haben. Zentrieren ist
absolute Hölle, das macht *niemand* freiwillig (24 Speichen)
achja..und letztens ist meinem Kumpel seine 50/50-Pedale direkt an der Achse durchgebrochen...
das zu den "Kranken Brüdern"...

eher nicht BlingBling, sondern BlendBlend ;-)...mein Tip: Hände weg von CB.


...so muss jetzt raus...aufs bike mit meinem langweiligem Cotic-Shimano-RS-Speci-Syntace-Spank-null-blingblingbike ;-)


----------



## Gudyo (17. März 2016)

Nicht zu vergessen, die Totgeburt CB Kronolog, liegt seit 2 Jahren bei mir im Keller weil ich die keinem andrehen mag.
War an meinem AMS, mit dem Spruch: "Die Stattelstütze gibt die Richtung vor= Bergab!" hat Cube sowas von Recht


----------



## frogmatic (18. März 2016)

Hieß es nicht mal "nix von CB was sich dreht"?


----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht mal "nix von CB was sich dreht"?


Schließt die Vorbauten und Sattelstützen ein. Die drehen sich nämlich auch.

Die Pedale drehen sich nur die ersten 2000 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. März 2016)

waren nur knapp 500km..danach der Durchbruch:


----------



## ollinist (19. März 2016)

Bei wiggle gibts seit ein paar Tagen die RaceFace Atlas Cinch Kurbel für 159,95€ anstatt 199.95€.
http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face-atlas-cinch-kurbelarme/


----------



## nationrider (19. März 2016)

bei CB sind die Sättel ganz brauchbar...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. März 2016)

ich hab die Iodine Griffe vergessen..die drehen sich gerne mit, trotz festschrauben...wie beim Motorrad..gasgasbrummbrumm..


----------



## plattfusz (21. März 2016)

Der Chainreaction hat bei seinem Ausverkauf auch noch 10 Euro Rabatt. Haken dabei, man muß die 75 Euro treffen.


----------



## boblike (21. März 2016)

75 Euro und es müssen Artikel aus dem Ausverkauf sein.


----------



## frogmatic (21. März 2016)

nationrider schrieb:


> bei CB sind die Sättel ganz brauchbar...


Die sollten sich auch nicht drehen 
Die Sattelklemmen mag ich auch gern, habe ich an mehreren Rädern dran.

Der Flatbar hat sich bis jetzt auch benommen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. März 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Die sollten sich auch nicht drehen
> Die Sattelklemmen mag ich auch gern, habe ich an mehreren Rädern dran.
> 
> Der Flatbar hat sich bis jetzt auch benommen.


Die Sattelklemmen hatte ich auch mal...die sind super mit dem doppelten und relativ langen Hebel! Allerdings ist die Klemmkraft dann doch nicht so groß gewesen, wie ich mir erhofft habe...die Salsa fliplock konnte es besser (Stahlrahmen mit Übermass im Sitzrohr und Alustütze von Acros> 31,6)

Aktuell recht preiswert in vielen Farben:
https://www.nanobike.de/Salsa-Flip-Lock-Sattelklemme


----------



## reispamps (22. März 2016)

Tach zusammen,

hat jemand bei RCZ auch eine Lyrik bestellt und schon erhalten? (dieses Schnäppchen wars: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-4#post-13652712 )

Ich hätte dann doch gedacht, daß man langsam mal eine Trackingnummer erhält, aber bis jetzt kam nix.


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2016)

Kommt schon, bei denen musst nur Geduld haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (22. März 2016)

Less dir mal deren Regelwerk zum privat sale durch, oder wie das heißt. Steht was von 15 tagen glaub ich. Die bestellten erst die Ware wenn eine gewisse Anzahl verkauft wurde. So bekommen Sie einen guten Preis hin glaube ich.


----------



## reispamps (22. März 2016)

Ok, dann entspann ich mich weiterhin


----------



## Don Stefano (23. März 2016)

reispamps schrieb:


> hat jemand bei RCZ auch eine Lyrik bestellt und schon erhalten?


Sind 10 Werktage schon um?


----------



## tozzi (23. März 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon Informationen, wann der nächste Personalverkauf bei Stadler ist ?

Grüße


----------



## toastet (23. März 2016)

Kamelle schrieb:


> *Bei: www.rczbikeshop.com
> 
> ** Limited Stock
> ** Please note : Payment by credit card OR Paypal
> ...



Heute gekommen, leider entgegen der Beschreibung ohne die Schrauben um Hebelweite und Druckpunkt werkzeuglos zu verstellen. Dazu alles ohne Originalverpackung nur in nem Standardkarton in weiß, was mir jetzt egal ist. Aber soll ja Leute geben, die es stört. Ohne die Schrauben bringts natürlich nix, da kann man auch MT5 fahren da der Druckpunkt ohne die Schraube auch an der MT7 nicht zu verstellen ist


----------



## dragonjackson (23. März 2016)

CRC ist auch lustig. Ware am 9.3. zurückgesendet, heute bearbeitet worden. Natürlich war dann die Umtauschware schon ausverkauft. Die waren echt mal gut... aber da ist auch irgendwie der Wurm drin. 



Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## toastet (23. März 2016)

Leider wohl von der Größe der Läden abhängig sowas.


----------



## bergfruehling (23. März 2016)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand schon Informationen, wann der nächste Personalverkauf bei Stadler ist ?
> 
> Grüße


Ich schätze mal in 8 Monaten, wie immer ....


----------



## tozzi (23. März 2016)

bergfruehling schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal in 8 Monaten, wie immer ....



Hallo,

Ok, danke - bin davon ausgegangen, daß der Personalverkauf zweimal jährlich stattfindet.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (24. März 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> CRC ist auch lustig. Ware am 9.3. zurückgesendet, heute bearbeitet worden. Natürlich war dann die Umtauschware schon ausverkauft. Die waren echt mal gut... aber da ist auch irgendwie der Wurm drin.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von unterwegs



Ach najaaa, mein letztes Problemchen wurde dort sehr kulant gelöst: So'n High5 Getränkepulver hat sich im Karton verschüttet. Foto vom Halboffenen Karton gemacht, Mail geschickt, nach ein paar Tagen eine neue Dose erhalten (die alte war ja unbrauchbar  )

Habe da jetzt das Vitus Sommet bestellt, mal sehen, wie das so ablaufen wird.


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2016)

Unfassbar geiler Preis:

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=31685

Yeti DH WC Rahmen für 1199,- !


----------



## nationrider (24. März 2016)

ja, und den WTB Silverado pro hauen Sie auch sehr günstig raus:

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...erado-Pro-Sattel-schwarz-silber-GO-CYCLE-Shop


----------



## dragonjackson (24. März 2016)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Ach najaaa, mein letztes Problemchen wurde dort sehr kulant gelöst: So'n High5 Getränkepulver hat sich im Karton verschüttet. Foto vom Halboffenen Karton gemacht, Mail geschickt, nach ein paar Tagen eine neue Dose erhalten (die alte war ja unbrauchbar  )
> 
> Habe da jetzt das Vitus Sommet bestellt, mal sehen, wie das so ablaufen wird.


Kann sein... vielleicht auch blöde Zufälle zusammengekommen... wenns nicht generell allen auffällt, dann scheints ja eher eine Ausnahme zu sein.


----------



## Plumpssack (24. März 2016)

Mein Sommet war super vormontiert letztes Jahr. Schaltwerk perfekt eingestellt, Bremsen haben nicht geschliffen und LRS war vernünftig zentriert. Natürlich trotzdem immer alles checken!


----------



## Mr.Penguin (24. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Mein Sommet war super vormontiert letztes Jahr. Schaltwerk perfekt eingestellt, Bremsen haben nicht geschliffen und LRS war vernünftig zentriert. Natürlich trotzdem immer alles checken!



Bitte mal ins Enduro Forum schauen  habe vor, da ausführlich darüber zu schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (24. März 2016)

reispamps schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand bei RCZ auch eine Lyrik bestellt und schon erhalten? (dieses Schnäppchen wars: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-4#post-13652712 )
> 
> Ich hätte dann doch gedacht, daß man langsam mal eine Trackingnummer erhält, aber bis jetzt kam nix.


Ja, ich habe auch eine bestellt, bisher aber auch noch nichts erhalten. Lt. HP, kann es beim private sale bis zu 15 Werktage dauern, bis sie kommt. Gib mal Bescheid, wenn Du die Gabel erhalten hast... Werde selbiges tun.


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2016)

War bei mir ganz komisch. 34er aus 13 bestellt und die kam und kam net. Dann ist die 34er aus 14 reingekommen. Also habe ich die auch bestellt mit der bitte die 13er zu canceln. Schwupps wurde die 14er innerhalb eines Tages versendet.


----------



## Phippsy (28. März 2016)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Eiersuche auf BC  Zumindest ganz nette Rabattcodes. Ich habe es einfach mal aufgeschrieben
> 
> Schwalbe5
> evoc15
> ...



Weiß schon jemand was es mit den Codes auf sich hat? Sind die Zahlen Prozentpunkte Rabatt, die es auf die vorher genannte Marke gibt?


----------



## kRoNiC (28. März 2016)

Genau so ist es


----------



## quereinsteigerB (29. März 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> *SRAM XO*, 10fach SW, Type2, medium cage; 83,92€
> 
> *SRAM XO*, 10fach SW, Type2, long cage, 94,32€



Habe ich irgendeinen Rabattcode übersehen?


----------



## Derivator22 (29. März 2016)

Jap, nur bis 28.03.


----------



## NewK (31. März 2016)

xblubba schrieb:


> gerade bei Amazon gefunden POC VPD Joint 2.0
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00A9ERN2K?...&creativeASIN=B00A9ERN2K&childASIN=B00A9ERN2K


Installiere dir mal Keepa für den Browser


----------



## haekel72 (4. April 2016)

*Troy Lee Designs Moto Shorts*
*
€45.99
*
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-moto-shorts/rp-prod117044


Wie fallen die Hosen Größenmäßig aus?
*Troy Lee Designs Moto Shorts*


----------



## fone (4. April 2016)

ist der zanox link absicht?
ach, der originale link ist schon so. 

*Moto Shorts* *XS* *S* *M* *L* *XL* *XXL
Waist (inch)* 27 - 29	 29 - 31	  31 - 33	  33 - 35	  35 - 37	  37 - 39
*Waist (cm)* 68.5 - 73.6 73.6 - 78.7 78.7 - 83.8 83.8 - 88.9 88.9 - 93.9 93.9 - 99.0
*Inseam (inch)* 14.75 14.75 14.75 14.75 14.75 14.75
*Inseam (cm)* 37.4 37.4 37.4 37.4 37.4 37.4


----------



## toastet (4. April 2016)

leider kein blau, war erst total ausm häuschen beim seitenaufruf und der abgebildeten blauen hose und xxl verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (4. April 2016)

reispamps schrieb:


> Ok, dann entspann ich mich weiterhin


Hast Du mittlerweile Deine Lyrik bekommen?
Warte immer noch.....


----------



## reispamps (5. April 2016)

Ne, bei mir hat sich noch nix getan. Ich glaube ich schreibe denen mal.


----------



## reispamps (5. April 2016)

Anwort:

Dear sir,
Thank you for your mail. As mentionned on our website (http://www.rczbikeshop.com/private-sales), the delay  can be shorter or longer depending on the supplier. We still wait the delivery of the goods from the supplier. We'll send them to you upon receipt.
Thank you for your patience.
Best regards,
Nieves RCZ



Also noch Geduld haben


----------



## zuberstar (5. April 2016)

Da hier ja auch das eine oder andere Angebot von RZC gepostet und diskutiert wird, möchte ich euch meine Erfahrungen mit dem Shop nicht vorenthalten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop.579873/page-3#post-13711043


----------



## reispamps (7. April 2016)

Ich habe jetzt eine Trackingnummer. Alles wird gut.


----------



## Skydiver81 (7. April 2016)

hat jemand einen aktuellen BMO Rabatt Code? WKND-10 der ist leider abgelaufen..


----------



## paulipan (7. April 2016)

reispamps schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine Trackingnummer. Alles wird gut.


Ich mittlerweile auch   Bin gespannt, wann sie nun endlich bei mir eintrudelt.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. April 2016)

skask schrieb:


> In der Liefervereinbarung steht auch nichts davon, dass erst 62,40 abgebucht werden und dann wieder 50,- als Scheck retourniert werden. Da steht nur, dass die Prämie nach 8 Wochen kommt.
> 
> Ich werde berichten.


Vielleicht interessierts ja noch jemanden, heute ist der 50€ Scheck per Post bei mir eingetrudelt. Die erste Ausgabe kam allerdings auch erst im Februar, von daher passt das mit den 8 Wochen wieder.


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2016)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Nur noch HEUTE 20% bei www.rczbikeshop.com
> 
> 
> ***20% more* discount onthe website
> ...



Vielen Dank  Hab das Mt6 Next Set für 181 geschossen. Genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (13. April 2016)

Ist das wieder was Oesterreich-spezifisches, oder warum sehe ich da einen Preis von 174 EUR?


arghlol schrieb:


> SRAM X1 1400 Kurbel für nur 87,-
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CSSRX11400/sram-x1-1400-direct-mount-chainset-gxp-1x11


----------



## Schnipp (13. April 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Zwei Angebote daraus, die in meinen Augen sehr interessant sind:
> 
> SRAM X1 1400 Kurbel für nur 87,-
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CSSRX11400/sram-x1-1400-direct-mount-chainset-gxp-1x11
> ...



Hast du evtl. die UK-Preise anzeigen lassen und den Wechselkurs falsch herum angewandt?

Mir wird nämlich bei der Kurbel £119.99 bzw. 173,99€ wenn ich auf Euro umstelle.


----------



## kRoNiC (13. April 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ist das wieder was Oesterreich-spezifisches, oder warum sehe ich da einen Preis von 174 EUR?



Weil du nicht weitergelesen hast und dir der Gutschein "PXSLS50" an der Kasse noch mal 50% abzieht


----------



## der-gute (13. April 2016)

Bestellt!

Edith: 101,48€ inkl. trackbarem Versand nach D


----------



## arghlol (13. April 2016)

Ich denke wenn man meinen Beitrag vollständig liest (inklusive Zitat) ist es klar: Der Gutschein PXSLS50 zieht 50% vom angezeigten Preis ab.
Aber es war wohl nicht ganz so ersichtlich. Ich editiere es nochmal.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. April 2016)

Preis scheint jetzt wieder höher, 248 € * 0,5 = 124€ ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (13. April 2016)

jo preis ist höher geworden, 95 Pfund x 1,26 = 120€ inkl. Versand


----------



## arghlol (13. April 2016)

@rebirth & @danchoize:  Der Preis hat leider angezogen.


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2016)

@bs99 und die anderen...
Das gehört hier rein. 
Im anderen thread nervt es die abos.
Danke


----------



## arghlol (13. April 2016)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Nö


Ich weiß nicht was ich noch schreiben soll, damit es verständlich wird


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2016)

.


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2016)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


>



wie erwachsen....


----------



## Drecksau-rier (13. April 2016)

Laufräder von american classic im Liveshopping auf outdoor-broker.de! Kenne mich da nicht so aus, würde aber auch gern einen neuen LRS in Singlespeed für mein Tyke P1.18 holen, dass ist mir aber zu heiß, weil keine Ahnung mit LRS und Pinion. Mit outdoor-broker.de habe ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gibts wohl in diversen Versionen.


Road Carbon 58 Tubular Alpha Design für 779 €
Road Carbon 38 Tubular Alpha Design für 799 €
Road Tubeless Clincher Uppercut Black Design 659 €
MTB Race 29 Tubeless-Ready Cloud design 609 €
MTB Terrain29 Tubeless-Ready Buzzaw Design 369 €
MTB 29 Tubeless-Ready Cloud Design 429 €

MTB 29 Tubeless-Ready Rawtype Design 429 €
MTB 29 Tubeless-Ready White Design 429 €
MTB WIDE LIGHTNING Tubeless-Ready Cloud-Design 599 €
Habe mir nur die MTBs angesehen, sind wohl jeweils in diversen Ausführungen und dann gibts da noch LR-Taschen.

Viel Spass und haltet mich mal informiert, ob es funktioniert hat. Liveshopping ist begrenzte Menge, wenn weg, dann weg.

LG

Drecksau-rier


----------



## der-gute (13. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bestellt!
> 
> Edith: 101,48€ inkl. trackbarem Versand nach D


Und schon verschickt


----------



## bs99 (14. April 2016)

Sollte hier noch jemand eine X1400 Kurbel brauchen, ich habe eine neue anzugeben inkl 32 NW Blatt.


----------



## R.C. (14. April 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Sollte hier noch jemand eine X1400 Kurbel brauchen, ich habe eine neue anzugeben inkl 32 NW Blatt.



Fuer 50 inkl. Versand taet ich's nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (19. April 2016)

Wenn ich den Helm in den Versandkorb lege,  kostet er auf einmal 28,99€. Plus 11 Euro Versandkosten.  Dann relativiert sich das Schnäppchen wieder.  Wer weiß wie der Helm passt


----------



## Jaerrit (19. April 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Helm in den Versandkorb lege,  kostet er auf einmal 28,99€. Plus 11 Euro Versandkosten.  Dann relativiert sich das Schnäppchen wieder.  Wer weiß wie der Helm passt



Scheinen wohl gerade ein paar Probleme auf der Homepage zu haben, im Newsletter ist die Rede von 19,99 Pfund, dies entspräche ja so ca. 28,99€. Die werden aber auch erst angezeigt nachdem ich den Helm im Warenkorb habe wo er mir für 72 paar Kaputte angezeigt wird... Aber die Bedenken zur Passform teile ich, ich hatte kurz überlegt, aber auf meinen Kopf passt bisher nur Uvex und TLD


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2016)

FYI

Meine X1 Kurbel von PlanetX kam schon am Montag.
Es war ein Stahl DM Kettenblatt montiert.

Da ich jetzt auch ein Stahl 28z Blatt bestellt hab, is mir das egal gewesen.

Guter Deal für 102€


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. April 2016)

@ *Guerill0*

Habe ich auch gesehen, aber das gehört hier in den Laberthread, nicht in den Schnäppchenthread!


----------



## haekel72 (20. April 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> On-One Helme für n Zwanni:
> 
> 
> *On-One Enduro MTB Helmet*
> ...



Hmm 49,99 Dollar?


----------



## dragonjackson (20. April 2016)

War gestern Deal des Tages...


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## fone (20. April 2016)

Bin gespannt ob nächste Woche noch jemand mit dem Thema ankommt .


----------



## sp00n82 (21. April 2016)

Hm. Interessant in dem Zusammenhang finde ich auch, dass solche Angebote "offiziell" erlaubt sind, aber die bösen bösen Ebay-Schnäppchen nicht. Ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## fone (21. April 2016)

Genau das ist der Sinn des Threads. Befristete Sonderangebote nicht zu verpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (21. April 2016)

Ja, und deswegen verstehe ich ja das Ausschließen von Ebay-Angeboten nicht.


----------



## fone (21. April 2016)

Liegt vermutlich hauptsächlich daran dass es Ebay ist. Wird ja auch bei Google ausgeschlossen.


----------



## arghlol (21. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> FYI
> 
> Meine X1 Kurbel von PlanetX kam schon am Montag.
> Es war ein Stahl DM Kettenblatt montiert.
> ...


Jetzt war ich extra nochmal im Keller: Bei mir war ein DM-Kettenblatt aus Alu dabei.


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich extra nochmal im Keller: Bei mir war ein DM-Kettenblatt aus Alu dabei.



Mea culpa
Mega culpa 
Mea maxima culpa

Es ist ein Alublatt.
Liegt dran, das es wohl nur gestanzt ist
und damit nicht so hübsch wie andere Alublätter ist.

Das Stahlblatt, das heut kam, sieht anders aus...


----------



## toastet (24. April 2016)

Vorsicht mit der MT7 von RCZ, die kommt ohne werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung und auch ohne Druckpunkteinstellung. Ist also quasi nix besseres als ne MT5 mit den geteilten Belägen. Kann man natürlich beides an der MT7 nachrüsten, wobei der Druckpunkt natürlich das entscheidende Merkmal wäre. Hebel stellt man ja eigentlich eh nur einmal ein und ist das unproblematischere Merkmal. Druckpunkt kann man so halt gar nicht einstellen, wie bei der MT5.

Bin beim letzten mal für 250,- Euro drauf reingefallen und diskutier nun mit denen, weil es damals auch noch in der Produktbeschreibung drinstand. Das haben die dann nach meiner Anfrage rausgelöscht aus der Artikelbeschreibung und erst nach nem weiteren Kontaktversuch habe ich überhaupt ne Antwort bekommen. Dazu ist das Ding nicht in Originalverpackung und kommt nur in Papier eingewickelt im neutralen Karton.
Wer will kann meine also auch für 250 haben inkl. Versand, dann brauch ich mich nicht weiter mit denen rumärgern.


----------



## Beppe (24. April 2016)

Bin dafür für RCZ und deren vermeintliche Dauerschnapper einen eigenes Thema aufzumachen, weil mich die laufenden Pseudoangebote und diesbezügliche Postings im Schäppchenfred einfach nur nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. April 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit der MT7 von RCZ, die kommt ohne werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung und auch ohne Druckpunkteinstellung. Ist also quasi nix besseres als ne MT5 mit den geteilten Belägen. Kann man natürlich beides an der MT7 nachrüsten, wobei der Druckpunkt natürlich das entscheidende Merkmal wäre. Hebel stellt man ja eigentlich eh nur einmal ein und ist das unproblematischere Merkmal. Druckpunkt kann man so halt gar nicht einstellen, wie bei der MT5.
> 
> Bin beim letzten mal für 250,- Euro drauf reingefallen und diskutier nun mit denen, weil es damals auch noch in der Produktbeschreibung drinstand. Das haben die dann nach meiner Anfrage rausgelöscht aus der Artikelbeschreibung und erst nach nem weiteren Kontaktversuch habe ich überhaupt ne Antwort bekommen. Dazu ist das Ding nicht in Originalverpackung und kommt nur in Papier eingewickelt im neutralen Karton.
> Wer will kann meine also auch für 250 haben inkl. Versand, dann brauch ich mich nicht weiter mit denen rumärgern.


Also abgebildet ist ja ganz klar die Variante mit Werkzeugloser Hebel und Druckpunktverstellung.
Meine MT6 wurde im übrigen mit beidem geliefert.

Die MT6 war im übrigen Orginalverpackt.

Auf meine Anfragen bei RCZ wurde immer freundlich um Kompetent geantwortet. Ich versteh nicht wieso manche ein Problem mit bestimmten Shops haben.

Wenn Sie nicht wie abgebildet ist einfach zurückschicken.... Achja probiert mal Englisch. Dann gehts mit der Antwort schnell. Für Probleme gibt es Paypal.

Ich finde es gut wenn die Schnapper hier gepostet werden. Habe schon 2 gute Schnäppchen gemacht und 250 € gespart!


----------



## Jaerrit (24. April 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Bin dafür für RCZ und deren vermeintliche Dauerschnapper einen eigenes Thema aufzumachen, weil mich die laufenden Pseudoangebote und diesbezügliche Postings im Schäppchenfred einfach nur nerven.



Naja, Bilder sprechen für sich, die Beschreibung sagt nix zu abgespeckt. Der obige Hinweis ist sicher hilfreich, aber es kann auch ein Einzelfall mit besonderem Pech sein, wenn sie ist wie sie gehört sind 260€ allerdings günstig wie ich finde. Ja, ich weiß, eigentlich ist es eh nur ne MT5 mit anderer Farbe, aber das kann ja jeder selber entscheiden. Genau so steht es übrigens jedem frei Posts mit angeboten von rcz einfach zu überlesen


----------



## th_philipp (24. April 2016)

> 20% auf Radzeug bei amazon.es mit dem Code CICLISMO20: https://www.amazon.es/b/ref=s9_acss...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=890825607&pf_rd_i=2928487031
> 
> Gültig bis 1.5.2016.
> 
> Unter anderem sehr günstige Rollentrainer, Reifen, Pedale etc.



Eben eine Gore Element Windstopper Weste bestellt. Schwarz/XXL und Blau/XXL kosten anstatt 100€ nur 75€ ! Davon gehen noch die erwähnten 20% ab. Bleiben 60€ anstatt 100€. Hatte nur knapp 6€ Versand nach DE. Schnapper. Versand dauert 4 Tage.


----------



## bobons (25. April 2016)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Bestellst du dort mit dem deutschen Account? Habe versucht mich anzumelden, hat aber nicht geklappt.


Es geht bei mir mit dem DE-Account, auch in US oder UK problemlos.


----------



## th_philipp (25. April 2016)

same here. Bezahlung geht allerdings nur mit Kreditkarte oder Gutschein.


----------



## Eule- (27. April 2016)

Weiß jm ob die sixc kurbel n 83er lager hat?  175mm isse ja schonmal, und zweifach..... spricht eignl alles für ein 68er 73er..


----------



## sporty (27. April 2016)

Eule- schrieb:


> Weiß jm ob die sixc kurbel n 83er lager hat?  175mm isse ja schonmal, und zweifach..... spricht eignl alles für ein 68er 73er..


*Zusätzliche Informationen*
Delivery includes::
• Crank Boots: 2 x
• BSA Bottom Bracket 68/73 mm
• Race Face Sixc Carbon crank set


----------



## Eule- (27. April 2016)

sporty schrieb:


> *Zusätzliche Informationen*
> Delivery includes::
> • Crank Boots: 2 x
> • BSA Bottom Bracket 68/73 mm
> • Race Face Sixc Carbon crank set


Sorry hab ich am Handy übersehen.. danke dir! Schade dass mein enduro grad weg geht.. (


----------



## schneller Emil (27. April 2016)

Schon bestellt
Inkl. Lager ..... So geil


----------



## culoduro (27. April 2016)

Wo denn eigentlich, die Sixc Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (27. April 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-3#post-13770151


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2016)

.


----------



## culoduro (27. April 2016)

Danke! Habs dann auch gefunden, dank tapatalk erst zu spät


----------



## Jaerrit (27. April 2016)

Benachrichtigung per Mail funktioniert dort gut und bringt auch keinen Spam mit sich


----------



## fone (28. April 2016)

Oh man! Hab gar nicht gecheckt wovon ihr gestern geredet habt. SIXC-Kurbel.  Sagt das doch deutlicher! Verdammt!


----------



## slrzo (28. April 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Syntace Lenker von 700-800mm für schlappe 36€ mit Code
> *RCZSYNTACE*



Bei mir kommen noch 8,30€ Versand drauf, normal? Trotzdem guter Preis


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2016)

Glaube ab 50€ Bestellwert frei?

Grüße


----------



## Jaerrit (28. April 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Glaube ab 50€ Bestellwert frei?
> 
> Grüße


Leider nein, zumindest gestern bei mir nicht, eher teurer weil ich noch 2 reifen dabei hatte


----------



## freetourer (28. April 2016)

Pack mal 2 Lenker in den Warenkorb - dann  wird der Versand wieder günstiger. .....

Ist doch logisch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (28. April 2016)

...gerade für 70€ Royal Kleidung bestellt zuzügl. 5,29€ Versand.


----------



## slrzo (28. April 2016)

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, unter 70 € kostet Versand 8,29 bzw. 8,30 (vermutlich Rundung) und drüber die 5,29


----------



## Beppe (28. April 2016)

Help. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, alle postings bezüglich rcz ignore zu setzten?
Thx


----------



## Jaerrit (28. April 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Help.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, alle postings bezüglich rcz ignore zu setzten?
> Thx



Selektives Lesen lernen?


----------



## Jaerrit (30. April 2016)

Danke für's ZEE-Bremsen bei Amazon.es leerkaufen, mein Plan hat funktioniert, erspart mir einiges an Diskussion


----------



## boblike (2. Mai 2016)

wo ist der superstars components Gutschein hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (2. Mai 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> wo ist der superstars components Gutschein hin?


Madmay25fb war es glaube ich...


----------



## boblike (2. Mai 2016)

Super, das is er. Danke!


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Mai 2016)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Bei denen auf der Facebook-Seite (auch ohne FB-Account einsehbar) werden solche Aktionen oft gepostet bevor sie im Onlineshop auftauchen, also vor eventuellen Bestellungen lieber mal dort nachsehen


----------



## boblike (2. Mai 2016)

Will was bestellen, welche Produkte sind ein "must buy"(Hausmarke aber super/oder besonders günstig?) bei denen. Im Wagen liegt eine ovales 32T Kettenblatt. Haben die eine 27,5er Felge mit ca. 40mm innen?


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Mai 2016)

Absolutes Must-Buy für 1-Fach Fahrer mit DirectMount-Sockel am Rahmen: das Directmount-Cover mit Flaschenöffner 
Ansonsten: Kein Plan, sorry


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## FireGuy (2. Mai 2016)

Delta Evo Mag Pedale um den preis sind ein nobrainer. 
Das Novatec Nabenset 15/142um 45gbp(~60€) eigentlich auch

einfach add to cart beim Artikel sollte diese in den Warenkorb legen. Gibt sachen die sind schon ausverkauft aber noch wählbar, dann gehts nicht.


----------



## toastet (2. Mai 2016)

Würde mir irgendwer Pedalpins mitbestellen und mir im Luftpolsterumschlag weiterleiten? Alternativ in Düsseldorf/umgebung zum abholen.  Hab beim letzten mal den Fehler gemacht und leider nur 1 Satz geordert. Die sind im Gegensatz zum Lagersatz für die Pedalen immer nur für eine Seite 

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/ultra-mag-alloy-pedal-pins.htm in schwarz


----------



## messias (3. Mai 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Würde mir irgendwer Pedalpins mitbestellen und mir im Luftpolsterumschlag weiterleiten? Alternativ in Düsseldorf/umgebung zum abholen.  Hab beim letzten mal den Fehler gemacht und leider nur 1 Satz geordert. Die sind im Gegensatz zum Lagersatz für die Pedalen immer nur für eine Seite
> 
> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/ultra-mag-alloy-pedal-pins.htm in schwarz


Kann ich machen, wieviel und welche Farbe brauchst?


----------



## toastet (3. Mai 2016)

Danke, alles fix! 

Zur MT7 von RCZ wieder die erneute Warnung, dass sie ohne werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung und ohne Druckpunktverstellung kommt. Sprich ne MT5 mit MT7 Schriftzug und den geteilten Belägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (3. Mai 2016)

Deine Reklamation nichts weiter ergeben? Schon mal Magura angeschrieben was da de komische Bremsen verkauft werden? Die Antwort würde mich interessieren


----------



## toastet (4. Mai 2016)

magura wird die ja so ausliefern, was sollen die da sagen. ist ja nix manipuliert am produkt, die bauen die rädchen ja nicht ab am hebel bei rcz 
kann ja gut sein, dass die auch für oems hergestellt wurden um an kompletträder zu kommen, daher auch ohne original verpackung und nur mit den anleitungen. dafür sind die preise halt gut. den druckpunktversteller kann man ja sicher auch nachrüsten, bei der hebelweite geht das auf jeden fall, nur da brauch es ja auch kein mensch.


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2016)

@toastet
Hast du Fotos?

Wie gesagt meine MT6 ist wie beschrieben.... Sollte ja auch der selbe Hebel sein.
Kann es sein das deine MT7 den Blindstopfen für die Verstellung drinne hat? Du kannst den Verstellhebel nämlich nachkaufen.

Hier ist das BAT Kit.

Andernfalls würde ich einen Paypal Fall eröffnen. Das ist dann nämlich Betrug wenn die dir eine MT5 verkaufen und die nicht zurücknehmen... Das Bild sagt nämlich was anderes. Vielleicht auch ein Einzelfall.
Eventuell hat die Bremse ja Jemand vorher gekauft weil die hebel seine MT5 aufrüsten wollte und sie zurückgeschickt. So krank kann man manchmal gar nicht denken.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Mai 2016)

Naja, will damit sagen das die irgendeine abgespeckte Version ausliefern, die vermutlich überhaupt nicht für den Einzelverkauf gedacht ist. Selbst wenn es OEM-Ware ist: ich würde mich ziemlich anpissen wenn an meinem Komplettbike die Rede von MT7 ist und im Grunde nur ne MT5 dran ist. Nachrüsten geht sicherlich, aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache.
Ich würde mal bei Magura anfragen ob dir da ein Plagiat verkauft worden ist, dazu ein schlechtes, da ja nicht mal die Funktion des Originals gegeben ist


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mt7-ohne-bat-druckpunktverstellung-nachruesten.737794/

Habe diesen Thread gefunden. Gibt sie scheinbar wirklich. Naja... Ware entgegen Abbildung... Zurückschicken und fertig.
Oder Blindstopfen entfernen und Drückpunktversteller nachrüsten


----------



## -habicht- (4. Mai 2016)

Was hier für Verschwörungstheorien auftauchen...

Die MT 7 ohne manuelle Druckpunktverstellung ist OEM Ware. 

Verständlich, dass du keinen Bock hast hatte ich auch bei meiner (nicht von RCZ) habe dann nur Bremsen zurückgeschickt und dann Bremsen  + 2 Scheiben und 2 Adapter bekommen. Zwar wieder die ohne Druckpunktverstellung aber bei 2 Storm scheiben usw. extra und dem Preis war es mir egal.

Ist schon so, dass du eigentlich ne MT 5 erhältst die 4-5 Gramm leichter ist.


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Mai 2016)

Ist da wirklich nur die paar Gramm der Unterschied? Weil Propain lässt einem auch die Wahl zwischen der MT5 und der MT7 OEM, ohne die werkzeuglose Verstellung. Kann ich mir dir 100,- Aufpreis also sparen?


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Mai 2016)

-habicht- schrieb:


> Was hier für Verschwörungstheorien auftauchen...
> 
> Die MT 7 ohne manuelle Druckpunktverstellung ist OEM Ware.
> 
> ...



Händlerangabe wäre zum nachmachen hilfreich 

Zum zurückschicken ist es für @toastet vermutlich schon zu spät, blöd ist halt das es gleich ein Auslandspaket ist, welches man auch noch selber zahlen muss. RCZ ist halt teilweise mit Vorsicht zu genießen, was beileibe kein Vorwurf an die User hier sein soll.


----------



## guerilla01 (4. Mai 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ist da wirklich nur die paar Gramm der Unterschied? Weil Propain lässt einem auch die Wahl zwischen der MT5 und der MT7 OEM, ohne die werkzeuglose Verstellung. Kann ich mir dir 100,- Aufpreis also sparen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von unterwegs


MT7 hat ein höheres Übersetzungsverhältnis am Hebel und daher mehr Bremskraft als die MT5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (4. Mai 2016)

@Dragon Vergleich auf der Magura Homepage. Sehe ausser der Optik und evntl. aufwendiger gefertigten Teilen keinen Unterschied wenn man BAT / TPA weglässt.
Im link von dkc-live wird aber beschrieben, dass sich die MT 7 wohl nachrüsten lässt.

Ich würde keine 100 Euro Aufpreis für die MT 7 zahlen.

Gibt sonst div. Threads mit Bremskraft MT 5 / MT 7 und wenn man die Bremsen mit Shimano kombiniert usw.


----------



## boblike (4. Mai 2016)

guerilla01 schrieb:


> MT7 hat ein höheres Übersetzungsverhältnis am Hebel und daher mehr Bremskraft als die MT5.


 Bist du dir da sicher? Oder ist das offiziell bekannt?


----------



## guerilla01 (4. Mai 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Oder ist das offiziell bekannt?


Sowohl als auch.
Da steht's http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06/08/magura-mt7-test/
MT7 hat eine 8,3% größere Übersetzung.


----------



## tozzi (4. Mai 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Oder ist das offiziell bekannt?



Hallo,

Ist so.
Wurde auch schon u.a. hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mt7-...llung-nachruesten.737794/page-2#post-12906615 diskutiert.
Ebenso kann man auf der Magurahomepage ein Diagramm finden, das den Unterschied verdeutlicht.
Oder auch bei der Produktvorstellung in diesem oder anderen Foren/Seiten.
Oder, oder ... usw.

Grüße


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Mai 2016)

Man kann auch für die 100€ Differenz 2 Shimpanski Geber (SLX oder was einem halt gefällt) kaufen und hat noch määäääähr Bremsleistung, aber das führt zu sehr vom Thema weg


----------



## famagoer (4. Mai 2016)

Hui, Leute, wollte mit meinem Link zur MT7 von RCZ hier nicht so eine Diskussion reinbringen. Aber danke für den Hinweis, wusste ich bisher noch nicht.

Zu RCZ selbst: Hab bisher einmal bestellt, Xentis Laufräder und Pedale, die wirklich enorm günstig waren und war sehr zufrieden mit dem Ablauf.

Gesendet von meinem X9006 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (4. Mai 2016)

zum labern ist das thema ja da. wusste zum beispiel bisher auch nicht, dass die mt7 doch mehr power hat als die mt5.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Mai 2016)

Wussten einige (inkl. mir) nicht, das es sich nur um eine schönere MT5 handelt wird ja in jedem zweiten Thread so als in Stein gemeißelt wiedergegeben und hat sich halt als "Wahrheit" durchgesetzt. Davon abgesehen das ich sie eh nicht haben will sicher ne gute Bremse


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Mai 2016)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:


Don Stefano schrieb:


> X9 Kurbel für 99€ bei RCZ:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/sram-012-chainset-x9-2-2-10-speed-42-28-175mm-white-gxp.html


Kann bei dieser Kurbel der Spider demontiert und ein Spideless KB montiert werden?


----------



## R.C. (7. Mai 2016)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Kann bei dieser Kurbel der Spider demontiert und ein Spideless KB montiert werden?



Ja.


----------



## arghlol (7. Mai 2016)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal selbst:
> 
> Kann bei dieser Kurbel der Spider demontiert und ein Spideless KB montiert werden?


Mit dem Code RCZSRM gibt es auch GXP Carbonkurbeln ab 150,-.
Es gab gestern sogar noch eine ab 129,-.


----------



## dkc-live (11. Mai 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


>


----------



## un..inc (18. Mai 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...gura-mt7-scheibenbremsen-set-529807/wg_id-276
> Magura MT7 komplett mit Scheiben, Adaptern und Kleinteilen für 399 € und ein passender Rahmen dazu.



Was ist das denn für ein abgefahrenes Angebot??? 
Hätte ja nicht wenig Lust mir ein 29er aufzubauen...


----------



## boblike (18. Mai 2016)

Hab den grünen Rahmen letztens für einen bekannten aufgebaut und war begeistert vom Vortrieb. Den haben die für 170 raus gehauen. bin auch schwer am überlegen.


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2016)

Wollt ihr echt ein AMS???


----------



## Jaerrit (18. Mai 2016)

Wohlgemerkt nur in 21" und 23"  Aber wem es passt und Spass macht...

Es handelt sich aber lt. der Fotos auch um OEM-Ware (Was hier bei der MT7 von RCZ ja schon beschrieben wurde, keine werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung etc.) Wird jetzt scheinbar zum Trend, auch im Bikemarkt von diversen Händlern etliche MT7-Sets ohne werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung 

Ob Magura sich damit einen großen Gefallen tut dass jetzt scheinbar an jeder Ecke "günstige" MT7 verkauft werden, die Out-of-the-Box erstmal nur durch die andere Hebelübersetzung von ner viel günstigeren MT5 unterscheiden, wer weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (18. Mai 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> SRAM Kurbel X1 1400 (32T, demontierbarer Spider, BB30) bei RCZ für 89,90€



Falls jemand dort bestellt hat, und evtl. merkt, dass das Teil nicht passt: Am besten direkt die Verbraucherzentrale einschalten. Die Shop-Bedingungen sind m. E. nicht rechtmäßig.

RCZ unterlässt z. B. eine Widerrufsbelehrung und verlangt Gebühren für Rücksendungen:



			
				RCZ schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte beachten Sie, dass die auf Grund eines Meinungswechsels oder eines Fehlers Ihrerseits erfolgte Rücksendung mit Gebühren bei der Rückzahlung per Banküberweisung verbunden ist.
> *9 Euro* für die Rücksendung eines oder mehrerer Standardprodukte (Kette, Kassette, Lenkerbügel...)
> *15 Euro* für die Rücksendung eines einzelnen Rades.
> 
> ...


Das bedeutet evtl. aber auch, dass die Widerrufsfrist länger läuft, weil keine richtige Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt ist (z. B. "Mit Inkrafttreten der neuen Regelung zur europaweit einheitlichen Widerrufsfrist ab dem 13. Juni 2014 entfällt das „ewige Widerrufsrecht“. Durch mangelhafte oder fehlende Aufklärung über die Widerrufsmöglichkeiten vom Händler verlängert sich die Widerrufsfrist um genau ein Jahr. Nach diesem Jahr (und 14 Tagen) verfallen aber dann auch in diesem Fall die Ansprüche des Kunden auf Widerruf." https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widerruf_(Recht)

Ist für alle, die zufrieden sind sicher OT, aber mich ärgert so ein Verhalten immer wieder kolossal.


----------



## toastet (18. Mai 2016)

die restrahmen versuchen die ja schon ewig loszuwerden. ist wohl eher n zufall, als der abgesang auf magura, nur weil 2 riesenhändler die teile für ~250 euro raushauen als reste ihrer oem ware, die keinen platz an ihren bikes fand bzw. ggf. vom großhändler verscheuert werden.


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Mai 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt nur in 21" und 23"  Aber wem es passt und Spass macht...
> 
> Es handelt sich aber lt. der Fotos auch um OEM-Ware (Was hier bei der MT7 von RCZ ja schon beschrieben wurde, keine werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung etc.) Wird jetzt scheinbar zum Trend, auch im Bikemarkt von diversen Händlern etliche MT7-Sets ohne werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung
> 
> Ob Magura sich damit einen großen Gefallen tut dass jetzt scheinbar an jeder Ecke "günstige" MT7 verkauft werden, die Out-of-the-Box erstmal nur durch die andere Hebelübersetzung von ner viel günstigeren MT5 unterscheiden, wer weiß.


Na ja... der restliche Unterschied ist
- made in germany
- werkzeuglose Grifweitenverstellung fehlt(mach ich exakt 1x)
- werkzeuglose Bremspunktverstellung fehlt - funktioniert bei Magura genauso wie bei Shimpanski, nämlich ohne Wirkung
- geteilte Bremsklötze (kann man bei der MT5 nachrüsten - ebenso wie die kleinen Verstellrädchen)
- sind wir ehrlich - der BlingBling-Faktor... (ja, gebe zu, der ist technisch unrelevant... dennoch da)

Also für mich sind die ca. 10% mehr Hebelverhältnis Grund genug... damit auch n Ticken bessere Dosierbarkeit. Der Rest ist nice to have. Wer aber aufs Geld schaut, bekommt mit der MT5 sehr viel.
Das AMS ist kein schlechter Touren-/AM-Fully, ist halt hier in der mehrheitlichen Gravity/Enduro auf dem 100Hm Heimtrail-Sektion eher styletechnisch unten durch. Dafür wurde ja jetzt der neue Begriff "Trail-Bike" geschaffen... also ein MTB mit dem man auf Trails fahren kann, also so All Mountain-like, also so MTB halt... also so n Ding mit dem man... verdammt, ich hab ja schon so ein Trail-Bike!!! Cool, wenn jetzt meine Metalkutte wieder IN wird...


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Mai 2016)

Hillside schrieb:


> Falls jemand dort bestellt hat, und evtl. merkt, dass das Teil nicht passt: Am besten direkt die Verbraucherzentrale einschalten. Die Shop-Bedingungen sind m. E. nicht rechtmäßig.
> 
> RCZ unterlässt z. B. eine Widerrufsbelehrung und verlangt Gebühren für Rücksendungen:
> 
> ...



Super Info, da RCZ gefühlt 75% der Angebote hier ausmacht - leider wird die Info in... (ich zähle leise die Sekunden) von den Admins hier gelöscht. Aber mei...


----------



## dkc-live (18. Mai 2016)

Danke das die Admins eingeschritten sind. Die Leute die es betrifft haben es ja scheinbar auch verstanden!

Unabhängig davon das es im falschen Thread ist. Was denkst du macht die Verbraucherzentrale in Luxemburg? Einmarschieren?



Hillside schrieb:


> Falls jemand dort bestellt hat, und evtl. merkt, dass das Teil nicht passt: Am besten direkt die Verbraucherzentrale einschalten. Die Shop-Bedingungen sind m. E. nicht rechtmäßig.
> 
> RCZ unterlässt z. B. eine Widerrufsbelehrung und verlangt Gebühren für Rücksendungen:
> 
> ...



Ja im richtigen Post wird die nicht gelöscht...



dragonjackson schrieb:


> Super Info, da RCZ gefühlt 75% der Angebote hier ausmacht - leider wird die Info in... (ich zähle leise die Sekunden) von den Admins hier gelöscht. Aber mei...


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Mai 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Also manche sind echt zu dumm um aus dem Bus zu winken.... Ist der "Laberthread" so schwer zu verstehn?
> 
> Unabhängig davon das es im falschen Thread ist. Was denkst du macht die Verbraucherzentrale in Luxemburg? Einmarschieren?
> 
> ...


Mal aufpassen mit deinem Ton! Hier wurde "nur" gepostet - deine Pixel sinds auch nicht, anders als jemand mit Dumm zu titulieren ist das kein Vergehen. Und nicht ALLE schauen vorher in diesem Thread vorbei.
Daher ist es gut zu wissen und gehört entweder als Sticky (was hier nur nach 4jährigem Betteln geht) oder zu jedem RCZ-Post dazu.
Aber mach du mal weiter auf Dorfsheriff.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Mai 2016)

Dann ließ doch bitte erstmal die Regeln und verstehe es bevor du etwas ändern möchstest.
Nach wochenlanger Ermahnung ist das einfach nur noch dumm und nervt die Abos.


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Mai 2016)

Die Regeln sind dazu da...
Nein im Ernst - ich kenne die Regeln - ich hoffe du auch, gerade bei dem Ton war ich mir eben unsicher.
Aber wenn man merkt, dass Regeln angepasst werden müssen - soll man auch bereit sein zuzuhören/-lesen. Zum Beispiel bei solchen Geschäftsgebahren, wie ihn z.B. RCZ betreibt. Dann kann man nämlich den Verbraucherschutz, Anwalt, Ärger vermeiden und selbst abwägen. Aber nein, es steht in die heiligen Steintafeln der MTB News geschrieben, dies nicht zu posten. Ich rede auch nicht von dem Händer XY sondern von der Mehrheit der im letzten 6 Monaten geposteten Angebote - alle RCZ. Also überlegts euch was, oder macht weiter so - ich für meinen Teil weiß wie ich mit dem Laden umgehe. Und eigentlich ist ein Forum da um Wissen auszutauschen...
Und nicht Schnäppchenjägern kostbare 4sek ihrer Lebenszeit zu rauben, weil sie eine Info zu viel gelesen haben. (vielleicht sind auch welche dankbar für die Info, schon mal daran gedacht?!)


----------



## dkc-live (18. Mai 2016)

Siehst du und die Mehrheit die sich nicht so lautstark wie du aufregt, bestellt da ohne Problem.
Meine Stornierung war kostenfrei, schnell und unbürokratisch. Die 2 Bestellungen schnell und unkompliziert. Aber sicher ein Einzelfall.
Ist und bleibt nunmal Ausland. Ich wette in deren Heimatland ist dieses Geschäftsgebaren rechtens. Deutschland ist nunmal nicht der Nabel der Welt. Hier könnten die endlich auch mal Rücksendegebühren einführen. Dann würde ich deutlich weniger begrabbelte Ware bekommen!

Und der Tip mit der Verbraucherzentrale... Da bezahlt ihr 10 € und es passiert nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (18. Mai 2016)

Rechtens ist das RCZ Geschäftsgebaren auch in Luxemburg nicht. Aber ich denke mal, dass auch nur so die teilweise extrem günstigen Preise möglich sind. Rücksendungen sind eben ein riesiges Verlustgeschäft für jeden Shop. Deshalb nehme ich das gerne in Kauf, habe schon so viele Schnäppchen bei RCZ gemacht.

Erwähnenswert ist es aber allemal, da muss ich dragonjackson Recht geben. Man könnte es vielleicht im Ausgangspost des Schnäppchenthreads ergänzen - wäre doch ein Kompromiss oder?


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Mai 2016)

Nur weils nicht da steht, heißt es nicht, dass es nicht passiert, dass es alle raffen und ja - im Ausland herrschen andere Bestimmungen... aber egal. Macht nur weiter so, wir sind ja zu dumm. Was jetzt den RCZ von Aliexpress und üblichen China Konsorten dann unterscheidet (die gelöscht werden) frage ich mich in meiner dummen Naivität schon!?


----------



## Anto (18. Mai 2016)

So, nun kommt mal wieder runter... 
Ich hab den Beitrag von @Hillside drüben entfernt und hier eingebaut.


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Mai 2016)

Anto schrieb:


> So, nun kommt mal wieder runter...
> Ich hab den Beitrag von @Hillside drüben entfernt und hier eingebaut.


In aller Nüchternheit - hier wird von dem "genervten Abonnent" des Schnäppchen Threads geschrieben. Der scheint so gestresst zu sein, dass ihm diese Info überfordert/nervt. Liest dieser, mit wenig Zeit bedachte Jäger, auch immer die 150 Thread Seiten des Laber Threads?
Nach den Aussagen des Stresslevels eher nicht... 
Und jetzt auch, immer noch nüchtern, macht es nicht Sinn darauf hinzuweisen? Ist das auch nicht unfair ggü anderen Händlern, die sich an das EU Gesetz halten und damit schlechter abschneiden/keinen Umsatz machen? (ich bin Keiner - auch komplett andere Branche, keine Angst)
Da sollten wir uns nicht zu sehr durch die eigene Gier leiten lassen... meine Meinung, ich weiß - eine unangenehme und lästige...


----------



## Ghoste (18. Mai 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Hier könnten die endlich auch mal Rücksendegebühren einführen. Dann würde ich deutlich weniger begrabbelte Ware bekommen!



Ist doch schon längst gesetzlich geregelt!
Und ich versteh die Aufregung nicht, wenn man dann zahlen muss, wenn man Ware zurück schickt.
Nur mal als Anregung:

"Der Verbraucher trägt die unmittelbaren Kosten der Rücksendung der Waren, wenn der Unternehmer den Verbraucher nach Artikel 246a § 1 Absatz 2 Satz 1 Nummer 2 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche von dieser Pflicht unterrichtet hat."

Ach ja, und ich hab diese Woche erst wieder bei denen bestellt. Bisher immer ohne Probleme, auch Rücksendung kostenlos bzw. erstattet beim Neukauf. Vielleicht mal freundlich ne Mail schreiben und anfragen?!


----------



## Ghoste (18. Mai 2016)

Hillside schrieb:


> RCZ unterlässt z. B. eine Widerrufsbelehrung und verlangt Gebühren für Rücksendungen:



Also in den AGBs findet man aber schon was!

Unter:
Artikel 10 : Meinungsänderung nach Erhalt der Ware
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/agb-rcz-bike-shop

Und das trifft die oben genannte Aufforderung den Verbraucher darauf hinzuweisen doch vollkommmen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (18. Mai 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Na ja... der restliche Unterschied ist
> - made in germany


-> Alles? Also so richtig? Oder nur Teile _zusammengebaut_ die in Taiwan aus der selben Maschine fallen wie die MT5-Teile? Ich will das nicht schlecht reden, ich zahle gern für made in schörmännie mehr, sofern es nicht einfach nur hier von Leiharbeitern oder im Rahmen von Werkverträgen endmontiert wird


dragonjackson schrieb:


> - werkzeuglose Grifweitenverstellung fehlt(mach ich exakt 1x)


-> ist ja dann genau genommen kein Unterschied 


dragonjackson schrieb:


> - werkzeuglose Bremspunktverstellung fehlt - funktioniert bei Magura genauso wie bei Shimpanski, nämlich ohne Wirkung


-> ist ja dann genau genommen auch kein Unterschied 


dragonjackson schrieb:


> - geteilte Bremsklötze (kann man bei der MT5 nachrüsten - ebenso wie die kleinen Verstellrädchen)


-> fehlen meines Wissens bei der OEM Version auch, da sind einteilige drin (glaube ich)


dragonjackson schrieb:


> - sind wir ehrlich - der BlingBling-Faktor... (ja, gebe zu, der ist technisch unrelevant... dennoch da)


-> in meinen Augen auch der größte Faktor, aber dann will ich auch die "richtige", das die werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung fehlt sieht das geschulte Auge direkt 



dragonjackson schrieb:


> Also für mich sind die ca. 10% mehr Hebelverhältnis Grund genug... damit auch n Ticken bessere Dosierbarkeit. Der Rest ist nice to have. Wer aber aufs Geld schaut, bekommt mit der MT5 sehr viel.


 -> Nichts anderes wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Mai 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> -> Alles? Also so richtig? Oder nur Teile _zusammengebaut_ die in Taiwan aus der selben Maschine fallen wie die MT5-Teile? Ich will das nicht schlecht reden, ich zahle gern für made in schörmännie mehr, sofern es nicht einfach nur hier von Leiharbeitern oder im Rahmen von Werkverträgen endmontiert wird
> 
> -> ist ja dann genau genommen kein Unterschied
> 
> ...


Yo, ich auch... 
Also der "Unterschied" oben ist keiner, aber eben auch nicht zu vermissen, für mich persönlich...

Aber war auch ein zustimmender Post zu deinem


----------



## Jaerrit (18. Mai 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Yo, ich auch...
> Also der "Unterschied" oben ist keiner, aber eben auch nicht zu vermissen, für mich persönlich...
> 
> Aber war auch ein zustimmender Post zu deinem



Dann ist das ja jetzt geklärt und wir können weiter auf RCZ rumhacken ... Hab jetzt nen DT-LRS da bestellt, da fehlen die TL-Ventile und die CL-Adapter (was ich beides wusste bzw. schon vermutete), aber hey: 275€ inkl. Versand dort zu min. 450€ in DE... Selbst wenn ich beides hier irgendwo nachkaufe noch günstig, nicht 

Wenn ich mit dem Kauf ins Klo gegriffen habe ärgere ich mich, verkloppe den LRS zum Selbstkostenpreis und alles ist gut


----------



## Ghoste (18. Mai 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem Kauf ins Klo gegriffen habe ärgere ich mich, verkloppe den LRS zum Selbstkostenpreis und alles ist gut



Hab ebenfalls ein DT Vorderrad bestellt - so mache ich es auch! 
110€ für den Spline Two E1700, aber halt auch ohne Ventil (hab ich bereits im Bikemarkt für nen 5er bekommen...).


----------



## Hillside (18. Mai 2016)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Also in den AGBs findet man aber schon was!
> 
> Unter:
> Artikel 10 : Meinungsänderung nach Erhalt der Ware
> ...



Das ist ein Hinweis darauf, wer die Kosten der Rücksendung trägt, aber es ist keine Widerrufsbelehrung.



Ghoste schrieb:


> Ist doch schon längst gesetzlich geregelt!



Eben!



> Und ich versteh die Aufregung nicht, wenn man dann zahlen muss, wenn man Ware zurück schickt.



Ich rege mich nicht darüber auf, dass man die Kosten der Rücksendung tragen muss. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass das Unternehmen eine Bearbeitungsgebühr verlangt, was es m. E. nicht darf.



> Nur mal als Anregung:
> 
> "Der Verbraucher trägt die unmittelbaren Kosten der Rücksendung der Waren, wenn der Unternehmer den Verbraucher nach Artikel 246a § 1 Absatz 2 Satz 1 Nummer 2 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche von dieser Pflicht unterrichtet hat."



Im Gesetz geht es um die unmittelbaren Kosten der Rücksendung (Porto). Der Verkäufer ist nicht berechtigt, irgendwelche Bearbeitungsgebühren etc. zu verlangen. Anders sieht es bei Wertminderung (z. B. wenn der Artikel benutzt wurde) aus, die kann er natürlich in Abzug bringen.

Der § und Absatz im Zitat bezieht sich übrigens auf das Widerrufsrecht. Genau die in diesem Absatz geforderten Punkte erfüllt RCZ ja eben nicht.

Mir geht's ja aber nicht nur um die Informationspflicht, sondern darum, dass der Kunde auch noch abkassiert wird.

@Jaerrit Mir geht's nicht ums Rumhacken. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass RCZ sich da eine recht eigenwillige Sache zurechtgebastelt hat und finde, dass das keiner zahlen sollte. Dafür ist es vielleicht gut, wenn man weiß, dass RCZ sich an die deutschen Gesetze halten muss und das m. E. nicht tut.

Aber es wird sich in D immer so gern über alles aufgeregt. Kaum hat jemand im Impressum ein Komma falsch gesetzt wird schon abgemahnt. Aber kaum macht einer einen Schnäppchenpreis, nimmt man es dann wieder nicht so krumm – der Aldi-Effekt.


----------



## Hillside (18. Mai 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Also manche sind echt zu dumm um aus dem Bus zu winken.... Ist der "Laberthread" so schwer zu verstehn?
> 
> Unabhängig davon das es im falschen Thread ist. Was denkst du macht die Verbraucherzentrale in Luxemburg? Einmarschieren?
> 
> ...



Hallo @dkc-live :

Hast Du heute einen schlechten Tag? Möchtest Du vielleicht trotzdem die Gelegenheit nutzen, Deine Aussage (Beleidigung) zurückzunehmen?


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Mai 2016)

Wie die Diskussion um falsche/unzulässige Gebühren in "Oh, aber günstig ists schon - ich hatte kein Problem" abwandert .


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Wie die Diskussion um falsche/unzulässige Gebühren in "Oh, aber günstig ists schon - ich hatte kein Problem" abwandert .


War doch zu erwarten.....


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Mai 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> War doch zu erwarten.....


Klar! Dachte, man braucht länger um diesen Schwenk zu machen... aber klar, jetzt zählt jeder seinen Schnapper auf...


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Klar! Dachte, man braucht länger um diesen Schwenk zu machen... aber klar, jetzt zählt jeder seinen Schnapper auf...


Genau dieser AGB Abschnitt hat mich bis jetzt immer von einer Bestellung abgehalten.... ich hab nämlich keinen bock auf Diskussionen, wenn mal eine Angabe unklar oder falsch ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (18. Mai 2016)

Hillside schrieb:


> Mir geht's nicht ums Rumhacken. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass RCZ sich da eine recht eigenwillige Sache zurechtgebastelt hat und finde, dass das keiner zahlen sollte. Dafür ist es vielleicht gut, wenn man weiß, dass RCZ sich an die deutschen Gesetze halten muss und das m. E. nicht tut.
> 
> Aber es wird sich in D immer so gern über alles aufgeregt. Kaum hat jemand im Impressum ein Komma falsch gesetzt wird schon abgemahnt. Aber kaum macht einer einen Schnäppchenpreis, nimmt man es dann wieder nicht so krumm – der Aldi-Effekt.



Du hast auch vollkommen recht und der Hinweis ist, wie ich finde, sehr hilfreich, gerade da sich eben nicht jeder des Risikos bewusst ist. Mir ging es nur um folgendes: In meinem Fall mit dem LRS steht in der Beschreibung nichts von fehlenden CL-Adapter, auch nichts von Felgenband. Lediglich das die Ventile nicht dabei sind. Ich rechne mit dem schlimmsten und gehe von den nackten Laufrädern aus, aber auch nur weil ich weiß, dass RCZ es mit Beschreibungen nicht so hundertprozentig nimmt. Jemand der dies nicht weiß steht doof da.

Ich möchte auch weiß Gott niemanden als dumm hinstellen, aber folgende Herangehensweise sollte man ja bei einem "Schnäppchen" auch bedenken: Warum bekomme ich (in meinem Beispiel) überhaupt irgendwas wo ich hier 450€ zahle für 275€? Das sind ja fast 40% Rabatt... Luxembourg ist ja jetzt nicht gerade das Land der armen Leute, weshalb Fahrradteile dort extrem günstig sind. Die Frage sollte ich mir stellen, und dann komme ich irgendwann auf den Gedanken von wegen OEM-Ware, fehlendem Zubehör, etc.  

Das sowas natürlich gekennzeichnet werden sollte und nicht einfach der Kunde für blöd verkauft werden soll, keine Frage, sowas macht man nicht und das ist auch nicht in Ordnung, ebenso wie die Gebühr für die Rücksendung. Auch bei günstigen Preisen sollte sich der Händler zumindest an geltende Gesetze halten.

Es wird sicher einfach mal versucht abzukassieren, wenn man nett nachfragt weiß ich nicht ob die diese Gebühr überhaupt berechnen (Weil sie wissen das es nicht ok ist). 

Tl;dr: RCZ hat ein leicht unseriöses Geschäftsgebaren, wenn man den Kopf nicht nur zum Haare schneiden benutzt kann man aber denoch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## bs99 (18. Mai 2016)

too much didn´t read.


----------



## HansGuenther (18. Mai 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt nur in 21" und 23"  Aber wem es passt und Spass macht...
> 
> Es handelt sich aber lt. der Fotos auch um OEM-Ware (Was hier bei der MT7 von RCZ ja schon beschrieben wurde, keine werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung etc.) Wird jetzt scheinbar zum Trend, auch im Bikemarkt von diversen Händlern etliche MT7-Sets ohne werkzeuglose Hebelverstellung
> 
> Ob Magura sich damit einen großen Gefallen tut dass jetzt scheinbar an jeder Ecke "günstige" MT7 verkauft werden, die Out-of-the-Box erstmal nur durch die andere Hebelübersetzung von ner viel günstigeren MT5 unterscheiden, wer weiß.


Danke für den Hinweis. Auch in der Produktbeschreibung steht 
"MT7 2-Finger Scheibenbremsen-Set (OEM-Verpackung)"
"Griffweiteneinstellung (Reach adjust): Ja (mit Werkzeug)"
Da muss man in der Tat genau hinschauen.


----------



## Jaerrit (18. Mai 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Auch in der Produktbeschreibung steht
> "MT7 2-Finger Scheibenbremsen-Set (OEM-Verpackung)"
> "Griffweiteneinstellung (Reach adjust): Ja (mit Werkzeug)"
> Da muss man in der Tat genau hinschauen.



Ist mir ja auch überhaupt nur wegen dem steten Tropfen in Form von @toastet eingefallen danach zu schauen. Bei Bike-Discount ist es auf den Bildern aber zumindest sichtbar und im Text erwähnt, was es in meinen Augen deutlich besser macht als die Masche von RCZ mit dem ständigen Gutschein, ich poste es nicht mehr, versprochen 
Mannoman, wenn wir für jedes Mal wo hier wer "RCZ" schreibt 5€ bekommen, da können wir nächstes Jahr IBC-Treffen auf Hawaii mit allem zipp und zapp machen, denen müssen doch permanent die Ohren klingeln da in dem Großherzogtum mit den schicken Trails


----------



## Hillside (19. Mai 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Es wird sicher einfach mal versucht abzukassieren, wenn man nett nachfragt weiß ich nicht ob die diese Gebühr überhaupt berechnen (Weil sie wissen das es nicht ok ist).
> 
> Tl;dr: RCZ hat ein leicht unseriöses Geschäftsgebaren, wenn man den Kopf nicht nur zum Haare schneiden benutzt kann man aber denoch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen.



Genau. Ist aber eben leider nicht immer allen klar und oft wird es eben normalerweise nicht kommuniziert, sondern nur der "tolle Preis". 

Ich habe auch nicht speziell etwas gegen RCZ (war mein erster Kontakt). Ich bin auch gerne nett, aber ich möchte mich nicht unbedingt darauf verlassen müssen, ob man "netterweise" auf irgendwelche Gebühren verzichtet, die der Anbieter ohnehin nicht in Rechnung stellen darf.

Ich find's einfach wichtig, dass man vor der Bestellung weiß, worauf man sich einlässt und dann im Einzelfall abwägen kann, ob der Preis das wert ist. Das war die Motivation, die Info zu posten.


----------



## Anto (19. Mai 2016)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ich find's einfach wichtig, dass man vor der Bestellung weiß, worauf man sich einlässt und dann im Einzelfall abwägen kann, ob der Preis das wert ist. Das war die Motivation, die Info zu posten.



Dann einfach, wie schon erwähnt *"Hirn einschalten"* und vor der Bestellung die AGBs überfliegen oder sich anderweitig (z.B. Guuugel) über den Shop kundig machen. Und nicht darauf hoffen, dass im Internet... in der IBC... im Forum... im Schnäppchenjägerfred... irgendein User oder Mod... eine schwarze Liste mit irgendwelchen Ungereimtheiten... in den ersten Beitrag des Jagdfadens einfügt.

Selbst wenn solche Geschäftsgebaren hier und da auftauchen sollten gehört das nicht in den Schnäppchenjägerthread!
Das könnt ihr gerne separat diskutieren oder publik machen.

Und falls euch dennoch was auf dem Herzen liegen sollte, dann informiert uns bitte über die Meldefunktion. Dafür ist der Knopf da


----------



## Hillside (19. Mai 2016)

Anto schrieb:


> Dann einfach, wie schon erwähnt *"Hirn einschalten"* und vor der Bestellung die AGBs überfliegen oder sich anderweitig (z.B. Guuugel) über den Shop kundig machen. Und nicht darauf hoffen, dass im Internet... in der IBC... im Forum... im Schnäppchenjägerfred... irgendein User oder Mod... eine schwarze Liste mit irgendwelchen Ungereimtheiten... in den ersten Beitrag des Jagdfadens einfügt.
> 
> Selbst wenn solche Geschäftsgebahren hier und da auftauchen sollten gehört das nicht in den Schnäppchenjägerthread!
> Das könnt ihr gerne separat diskutieren oder publik machen.
> ...



Zum Thema "Hirn einschalten": Wie man sich als Moderator disqualifiziert, hast Du gerade schön aufgezeigt. 

Wenn ein Anbieter hier gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, dann ist das auf jeden Fall nicht fehl am Platz, wenn es möglichst dicht an der "Werbung" platziert ist, die auf das Schnäppchen hinweist.


----------



## toastet (19. Mai 2016)

Es geht um den Schnäppchenthread und nicht den Laberthread, steht zumindest so im Text


----------



## Jaerrit (19. Mai 2016)

Also ich finde sowohl @Anto als auch @Hillside haben hier recht.
Hirn einschalten, wie auch schon von mir proklamiert, ist in gewisser Weise sowieso Grundvoraussetzung für das Leben eines mündigen Erwachsenen, auch wenn es oft den Eindruck erweckt dass es bei manchen damit nicht weit her ist 
Auf der anderen Seite muss man Shops mit, ich sag mal "nicht ganz gesetzeskonformen AGB" hier auch nicht unbedingt eine Plattform bieten. EBay-Links sind zum Beispiel auch untersagt, obwohl gewerbliche Anbieter häufig einen Artikel für 30 Tage einstellen und diesen womöglich sogar 357 mal auf Lager haben. So habe ich letztens günstig bei BikerBoarder 5.10 über eBay gekauft, wäre nicht zulässig obwohl der Schuh mehrfach vorhanden war und noch Wochen lief. Dies passt ja in den "30-Tage-Reinigungs-Rythmus" des Threads. Kann ich persönlich nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen.
Was ich sagen will: ich kann auf Angebote von RCZ im Schnäppchenjägerthread verzichten, alternativ fändee ich für den unbedarften User einen angepinnten Hinweis sicher hilfreich.
Auch wenn der User sicher selber recherchieren könnte, ich finde durchaus das Posts hier im IBC (je nach Ersteller) einen gewissen Empfehlungscharakter darstellen...

Vielleicht sollte man eine Art Vorlage oder Checkliste für Posts im Schnäppchenjägerthread erstellen, nach dem Motto:

Artikel und ungefähre Ersparnis: Bremsbelag xy für 10€ statt sonst ca. 20€
Händler mit Sitz (Land): RCZ in Luxemburg
Persönliche Erfahrungen Bestellungen vorhanden?: Ja, gut; Ja, schlecht wegen xy; Nein
Persönliche Erfahrungen mit Retouren oder Reklamationen?: Ja, gut; Ja, schlecht wegen xy; Nein, bisher alles gut
Besonderheiten: (kostenpflichtige Rücksendung ins Ausland, Wiedereinlagerungsgebühr,...)
Also nichts aufwendiges oder kompliziertes, sonst vergeht den Leuten die Lust aufs Schnäppchen-posten.
Meinungen hierzu?

Edit: so eine Checkliste soll hier keine Mydealz-Manieren einführen, sondern lediglich eine grobe Einschätzung des Angebots und evtl. Risikos ermöglichen ohne für den Ersteller zu aufwändig zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Mai 2016)

Alternativ könnte man auch einfach ergänzende Kommentare von Usern, die Erfahrungen mit dem jeweiligen Shop gemacht haben, zulassen...

RCZ kann man von mir aus auch ausschließen, dann gibts das Thema sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Hillside (20. Mai 2016)

Zum Thema "Hirn einschalten": Hirn ist ja generell hilfreich. Besonders hilfreich, wenn man kurz überlegt, bevor man einen impulsiven Post absetzt. Weil's gerade so viel Spaß macht:

Ich finde, die Diskussion darum, ob etwas an der falschen Stelle gepostet wurde, nimmt 10x mehr Aufmerksamkeit / Zeit in Anspruch, als es einfach zu "überlesen". Von der völlig überflüssigen, unfreundlichen, unverschämten und die Stimmung vergiftenden Wortwahl inkl. Beleidigungen ganz zu schweigen.



Anto schrieb:


> Dann einfach, wie schon erwähnt *"Hirn einschalten"*



Auch schon selbst "Hirn eingeschaltet"? Kleiner Tip: Wird Dir nicht gelingen, es ist nämlich kein Schalter am Hirn. Versehentlich im Eurer Meinung nach falschen Thread zu posten, hat wenig mit Dummheit/Intelligenz zu tun. Mit Dummheit hat mehr zu tun, ob man dann gleich im Umgang entgleist – mindestens aber mit der Kinderstube.



Anto schrieb:


> und vor der Bestellung die AGBs überfliegen oder sich anderweitig (z.B. Guuugel) über den Shop kundig machen. Und nicht darauf hoffen, dass im Internet... in der IBC... im Forum... im Schnäppchenjägerfred... irgendein User oder Mod... eine schwarze Liste mit irgendwelchen Ungereimtheiten... in den ersten Beitrag des Jagdfadens einfügt.



Unsinniges Argument! Willst Du sagen, "Guuugel" ist eine "anderweitige" Informationsquelle als "Internet... in der IBC... im Forum..."? Immerhin findet man mit "Guuugel" zielsicher das IBC: Sucht man nach "mtb rcz erfahrungen", ist das IBC das erste Suchergebnis.

Und warum sollte es hier schaden? Immerhin ist das hier eine zentrale Informationsquelle zu eben diesen Schnäppchenanbietern.

Und es handelt sich ja auch nicht um "irgendwelche Ungereimtheiten", sondern darum, dass es rechtliche Vorgaben gibt, die RCZ bisher nicht einhält. @Anto Warum ergreifst Du hier Partei für einen Anbieter, der sich nicht an das Gesetz hält und relativierst das Verhalten als "irgendwelche Ungereimtheiten"? Ich dachte, diese Threads sollen in erster Linie uns Verbrauchern dienen, nicht den Anbietern als Werbeplattform?

Du empfiehlst, stattdessen die AGB zu lesen. Es gibt Anbieter, deren AGB relativ ausführlich sind (BC z. B. ca. 5 Seiten). Ich kenne einige, die sich das nicht vor jedem Kauf komplett durchlesen (u. a. weil sie davon ausgehen, dass die Anbieter sich an das Gesetz halten). Er / sie muss es, zumindest als Verbraucher und in Bezug auf das Widerrufsrecht ja nicht, denn das ist ja eine Pflicht des Anbieters und davon abweichende AGB sind ungültig.



dkc-live schrieb:


> Ist und bleibt nunmal Ausland. Ich wette in deren Heimatland ist dieses Geschäftsgebaren rechtens.



Total unsinnig sind irgendwelche nicht qualifizierten Mutmaßungen, das sei in Luxemburg erlaubt, weil "Ausland". Ein Anbieter aus Luxemburg, der Ware an in Deutschland lebende Verbraucher direkt verkauft, muss sich an das in Deutschland geltende Recht halten, zumal RCZ sich mit seiner Website explizit an deutsche Kunden richtet. Noch dazu ist Luxemburg EU-Mitglied, und das Widerrufsrecht wurde EU-weit vereinheitlicht.

Falsche Informationen, aber (das ist uns ja wichtig) an der richtigen Stelle. Und im Brustton der Überzeugung vorgebracht. Trotzdem Zeitverschwendung für den Lesenden und möglicherweise irreführend.


----------



## dragonjackson (20. Mai 2016)

Hahaha... welche Banane über klar unrechte Geschäftsgebahren... "dann google halt" ist eine Aussage... na, ja - darum poste ich hier keine Schnäppchen mehr. Auf der einen Seite überadministrieren, auf der Anderen alles ignorieren.
Oder wartet - ich poste demnächst einen China-Deal - ist ähnlich:
- Ausland
- willkürliche AGBs
- man kann guuuglen
bin mal gespannt.

Und ab und an... gefühlt 3 von 4 Posts sind RCZ Zeug... 

Ansonsten zeugt es wirklich von dicken Eiern in Foren andere zu beleidigen, dann seinen Post zu bearbeiten und dabei nicht mal Rückgrat zeigen und sich entschuldigen, oder zumindest die Aussage zurück zu ziehen. However, morgen dreht sich die Welt genauso schnell weiter...


----------



## quereinsteigerB (20. Mai 2016)

Also wie so oft: Gut gemeint, aber schlecht gemacht.

Warum da so Fässer aufgemacht werden müssen ist mir etwas unverständlich. Auf der einen Seite freut man sich über die Schnäppchen und möchte bloß keinen Cent zuviel ausgeben, aber wehe etwas passt nicht...
Im übrigen ist nicht alles was rechtens ist gleichbedeutend mit sinnig und sinnvoll. Aber das nur ein OT am Rande und in diesem Fall weniger zutreffend.


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2016)

Das hat damit zu tun, dass der Schnäppchenthread der am strengsten reglementierte und überwachte Thread im Internet ist. Was das Posten von Schnäppchen bzw. das Kommentieren der Schnäppchen angeht. 
Da sollte dann nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden. (Shops mit "miesen" Tricks sind total ok! Ein Hinweis auf die "miesen" Tricks darf dann aber natürlich nicht im gleichen Thread stehen... schon blöd)


----------



## quereinsteigerB (20. Mai 2016)

Wie auch immer: Ich rege mich schon jeden Tag genug auf (man entkommt der Spezies Mensch ja nicht), dann nicht auch noch hier 
Gut, dass der Ausgleichssport schon ruft...
Schönen Tag allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (20. Mai 2016)

Der Thread ist so stark reglementiert da der Großteil lesen kann und kein Interesse an diesem permanenten rumgeseiere hat...
Das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. Mai 2016)

Nein, das ist nicht gut so, sondern nimmt halt oft abstruse Ausmaße an. Mal abgesehen von der aktuellen Diskussion: Es sind nicht nur einmal allgemeine Rabattaktionen, bei denen der Post lediglich "Shop xy hat gerade 20 % auf alles" lautete, gelöscht worden, vermutlich, weil der Text dann kein konkretes Produkt verlinkt hat. Wenn man die gleiche Logik wie weiter oben ansetzt, kann sich auch jeder schnell die exakte URL "guuugeln".


----------



## Steefan (20. Mai 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so.



Nö


----------



## mikefize (20. Mai 2016)

Leute, ernsthaft? Jetzt muss es doch irgendwann mal gut sein. Geht biken.


----------



## Steefan (20. Mai 2016)

mikefize schrieb:


> Leute, ernsthaft? Jetzt muss es doch irgendwann mal gut sein. Geht biken.



Das ist hier der _*Laber*_-Thread... Biken ist ja auch toll, aber wie soll man so eine Aussage einordnen?



mikefize schrieb:


> ernsthaft



Ja, das Gebahren im Schnäppchen-Thread ist m.E. mitunter _*ernsthaft*_ unangenehm, wenn mal wieder jemand gegen die Regeln verstoßen hat.


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2016)

Sauberkeit und Disziplin sind das Wichtigste im Leben.


----------



## killerschnauze (23. Mai 2016)

Bei den Cube Hosen ist sogar eine Innenhose mit dabei.
Für das Geld kann man nichts falsch machen. Hose fällt regulär aus.


----------



## toastet (23. Mai 2016)

XXL fällt definitiv wieder kleiner aus und eher wie ne 36 statt 38.


----------



## der-gute (23. Mai 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Shimano XT 785 für 109€. Das ist doch auch ein Schnappen?
> 
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=14991



119?


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Mai 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> 119?



Scheint dem Herr Nies wohl aufgefallen zu sein das er etwas zu günstig ist und er auch mit 10€ mehr noch genug verkauft  Also ich kurz nach dem Post nachgesehen habe waren es definitiv 109,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (23. Mai 2016)

Kann ich so bestätigen: waren 109€


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2016)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Bei den Cube Hosen ist sogar eine Innenhose mit dabei.
> Für das Geld kann man nichts falsch machen. Hose fällt regulär aus.


Jemand ne Ahnung wie die in L oder XL ausfallen?


----------



## hardtails (23. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung wie die in L oder XL ausfallen?




ich hab die in xl hier. 
passt mir mit 2m und nackten 97 kg hervorrangend.
nicht so wie die mavic dinger in die ich bei der breite dreimal rein passe

habe die aber vor einiger zeit für 15€ gekauft, also nicht der super preis aber ok


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2016)

Ah, ok, die Mavic kenne ich, die sind spaßig  ...hab mal L auch bestellt, hab nur 34er Weite bei 2m.


----------



## Derivator22 (23. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung wie die in L oder XL ausfallen?



Bißchen scrollen musst du aber:

http://www.cube.eu/wear/blackline/product/cube-blackline-shorts-blackngreynred/


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Bißchen scrollen musst du aber:
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/wear/blackline/product/cube-blackline-shorts-blackngreynred/


 
Ja, das sagt aber garnichts aus. Hab bei Stadler schon Cube Hosen anprobiert, von "zu weit - zu kurz" bis "zu eng" gabs alles. Ist eh bestellt.


----------



## Joker2980 (23. Mai 2016)

Ja waren 109€ jetzt 119€.


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Mai 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Bißchen scrollen musst du aber:
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/wear/blackline/product/cube-blackline-shorts-blackngreynred/



Also wenn immer alles passen würde wie es die Hersteller angeben hätte ich nie so Probleme passenden Kram zu finden


----------



## frogmatic (24. Mai 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Also wenn immer alles passen würde wie es die Hersteller angeben hätte ich nie so Probleme passenden Kram zu finden


Solange die Händler die Hersteller nicht in die Mangel nehmen, oder sich selbst um verlässliche Größentabellen und -angaben kümmern, müssen sie halt die Pille der vermehrten Rücksendungen schlucken.

Hab jetzt das fünfte Paar Schuhe bei amazon bestellt, das endlich passt.
Und ich hätte sie liebend gerne im Geschäft anprobiert, wenn die denn eins führen würde, das ich in endlicher Zeit erreichen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (24. Mai 2016)

Schon richtig was Du sagst, aber wenn jemand auf die Herstellerangaben verweist, gerade bei Hosen, muss ich mal laut lachen: Beispielsweise passt mir kleinem Dickerchen bei einem speziellen Jeans-Hersteller Weite 36... Nun bestellt ich regelmäßig Jeans dieses Herstellers in besagter Weite, und siehe da: 2/3 sind zu weit oder zu eng. Ja, jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner mit der Waschung das die ja Einflüsse auf die Größe hätte, ich weiß das stonewashed weiter ist als ne dark denim. 
Die Rücksendungen werden gerade im Bekleidungsbereich einkalkuliert, Pakete für Rücksendungen kosten meist das gleiche wie der Hinversand (Also den Versender im EK), von daher ist es den Versendern mehr oder minder egal. Blöd wird es für Versender deren Hauptgeschäft halt nicht Bekleidung ist, die können es halt nicht auf die breite Masse umrechnen.
Bei Amazon wäre ich mit zuvielen Rücksendungen vorsichtig, spätestens wenn Du eine Mail bekommst wo Du gefragt wirst ob man dein "Einkaufserlebnis" verbessern könne, da Du in letzter Zeit aussergewöhnlich viele Retouren hattest, weißt Du das man Dich auf dem Kicker hat. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur bitte nicht mehr zuviel Guthaben auf dem Amazon-Konto haben


----------



## frogmatic (24. Mai 2016)

Ja, dass die Hersteller es noch nicht mal schaffen, eine Größe dann auch zuverlässig herzustellen, ist noch mal ein ganz anderes Thema 

Geschweige denn, verschiedene Modelle einheitlich in zuverlässigen Größen zu machen. Ein Mysterium.
Schuhe und Hosen probiere ich ja am liebsten im Geschäft, aber ich bekomme eben nicht alles angeboten, was mir gefällt...

Guthaben auf dem Amazon Konto?
Hatte ich glaube ich noch nie, und sowas vermeide ich nach Möglichkeit.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, das sagt aber garnichts aus. Hab bei Stadler schon Cube Hosen anprobiert, von "zu weit - zu kurz" bis "zu eng" gabs alles. Ist eh bestellt.


 
So, das war ein Griff ins Klo.
XL passte mir wie vermutet zwar in der Weite, aber so kurz wie eine alte Schulturnhose wollte ich dann doch nicht  ....


----------



## Derivator22 (26. Mai 2016)

Schade, aber die Bibshorts zumindest passen perfekt und entsprechen auch der Größentabelle.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Mai 2016)

Achtung wer bei terrific.de die endura stingray Brille bestellt hat, prüft die n8cht verbauten Gläser. Bei mir lagen jeweils 2 mal das rechte und 1 mal das linke glas je doppelt bei, so das nur das in der Brille verbaute paar passend beigelegt und nutzbar war! War wohl nicht der erste fall!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Mai 2016)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> BC hat auch noch ein paar Syntace Vorbauten im Angebot, ab 9,95€



Ich hab mich schon vor Jahren gefragt wer sich einen Freeride-Vorbau in 120 mm Länge kauft, offenbar macht das mittlerweile auch der größte Retro-Freak nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terenze (27. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, das sagt aber garnichts aus. Hab bei Stadler schon Cube Hosen anprobiert, von "zu weit - zu kurz" bis "zu eng" gabs alles. Ist eh bestellt.



183cm-85kg-86SL--> XL genommen, passt


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Mai 2016)

S passt auch. Sind zwar in der Tat etwas kürzer als andere Modelle, aber dann zeigt man eben halt mal seine stählernen Oberschenkelmuskeln.


----------



## rainman_47 (28. Mai 2016)

So, hab die BIB und den Short in Größe "M" bestellt und bekommen.
Passen von der Länge super, die Oberschenkel sitzen gut stramm 

173cm, 75Kg


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Mai 2016)

marci911 schrieb:


> Procore bei Hibike für 129€
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/schwalbe-proco...em-mod-2016-pe4d7df9205e32b0f9276b6cb3e0e789f



Ist ja beeindruckend was für Preise die für sowas aufrufen, hätte das eher auf 19 Euro geschätzt, was auch schon teuer wäre für zwei Schläuche, Felgenband und bisserl Milch.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Mai 2016)

und einen mantelartigen äußeren Liner, ein proprietäres Dualventil, den Airguide, die Idee und die Entwicklung.
Den Airguide gibt es übrigens für 2,90 bei bike24, für alle, die bisher mit Kabelbindern gearbeitet haben, vielleicht interessant.
(wobei das mit den Kabelbindern ganz gut geht)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Mai 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> und einen mantelartigen Einer, ein proprietäres Dualventil, den Airguide, die Idee und die Entwicklung



Ok sorry, das sind dann die fehlenden 110 Euro 



Derivator22 schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen: waren 109€



Sind sogar Icetech-Beläge dabei gewesen, danke nochmal @Joker2980  für den Hinweis auf das Angebot


----------



## ale2812 (29. Mai 2016)

129.- für procore im angebot? puh nochmal 100 euro runter und ich würde es mal ausprobieren ^^ (wird wohl noch dauern)


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Mai 2016)

Dann bastelts euch halt selbst mit nem Schlauchreifen und 30€ pro Reifen. Dafür müsst ihr natürlich ein Loch in die Felge bohren und die Garantie verabschieden.
Oder ihr holt euch das DeanEasy-System, was noch teurer ist, und für breite Felgen nicht empfohlen ist.


----------



## Felger (29. Mai 2016)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Mit dem Gutscheincode aus Willingen noch mal 10€ günstiger:
> 
> AG235/1S1Z-63E6-ND3D
> 
> ...



cool! Danke


----------



## Jaerrit (30. Mai 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> breite Felgen



Apropos Felgen: heute sind 20 Tage rum, schon jemand was von seinen DT Laufrädern von RCZ gehört? Ja, ich weiß, Feiertage und so. Sorry das ich RCZ überhaupt erwähne, tut mir voll leid und so, und überhaupt kann die Forenleitung mal ne RCZ-Ignore-Funktion einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (31. Mai 2016)

Gemeldet wegen RCZ!

Waren in Frankreich oder Albanien oder wo auch immer die her kommen auch Feiertage?


----------



## R.C. (31. Mai 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Waren in Frankreich oder Albanien oder wo auch immer die her kommen auch Feiertage?



Du meintest doch wohl: Wird in Frankreich oder Albanien oder wo auch immer die her kommen auch irgendwann mal gearbeitet?


----------



## fone (31. Mai 2016)

Frankreich oder Albanien interessiert mich nicht wirklich.
Am Donnerstag wurde ein Paket aus Dresden versendet. Die konnten sich dort anscheinend keinen Feiertag leisten. Mich hats gefreut.


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Mai 2016)




----------



## Ghoste (31. Mai 2016)

Sonntag war Muttertag in Frankreich!


----------



## Jaerrit (31. Mai 2016)

fone schrieb:


> *Dresden* interessiert mich nicht wirklich.



Mich auch nicht 

Kurz zur Erklärung: RCZ sitzt in Luxemburg


----------



## fone (31. Mai 2016)

Aha! Albaner also!


----------



## Jaerrit (31. Mai 2016)

So siehts aus


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Juni 2016)

Kurzes Feedback zur DT Swiss-Aktion vom 10.5. von RCZ: Habe heute die Kohle für meinen 29" DT E1700 LRS zurück erhalten. Weiterhin die Auskunft bekommen, das wohl die falsche Ware geliefert wurde, und als Entschädigung 1000 Punkte... 
Das war schon mal nix, aber war auch zu günstig um wahr zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (2. Juni 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback zur DT Swiss-Aktion vom 10.5. von RCZ: Habe heute die Kohle für meinen 29" DT E1700 LRS zurück erhalten. Weiterhin die Auskunft bekommen, das wohl die falsche Ware geliefert wurde, und als Entschädigung 1000 Punkte...
> Das war schon mal nix, aber war auch zu günstig um wahr zu sein


hast du bei RCZ angefragt,
oder haben die von sich aus das Geld einfach zurück überwiesen ?
warte auch auf nen LRS...


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Juni 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> hast du bei RCZ angefragt,
> oder haben die von sich aus das Geld einfach zurück überwiesen ?
> warte auch auf nen LRS...



Erst kam ne Mail von Paypal über Rückerstattung, dann ne automatisierte Mail von RCZ die aussah wie die Bestellbestätigung jedoch als Gutschrift und dann nochmal ne separate Mail in der man mich auf englisch über den Sachverhalt mit der falschen Ware und entschuldigung... Auf was wartest Du für einen LRS? Hoffe das es zumindest bei Dir klappt, auch wenn ich mich ärgern würde wenn Du den gleichen LRS bekommst und ich nicht


----------



## criscross (2. Juni 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Erst kam ne Mail von Paypal über Rückerstattung, dann ne automatisierte Mail von RCZ die aussah wie die Bestellbestätigung jedoch als Gutschrift und dann nochmal ne separate Mail in der man mich auf englisch über den Sachverhalt mit der falschen Ware und entschuldigung... Auf was wartest Du für einen LRS? Hoffe das es zumindest bei Dir klappt, auch wenn ich mich ärgern würde wenn Du den gleichen LRS bekommst und ich nicht


ich habe mir am 19.5.  nen  Dt 1501 Vo. und nen Dt 1700 Hinterrad bestellt,
hab jetzt mal bei RCZ angefragt und warte nun auf Antwort...
bin gespannt ob's klappt....


----------



## sorny (2. Juni 2016)

Hat in letzter Zeit mal wer eine billige 27,5" Pike gsehn ?


----------



## Derivator22 (3. Juni 2016)

Meine rcz hatte bis vor kurzem noch welche...


----------



## Jaerrit (3. Juni 2016)

Jemand schon den Syntace Vector Carbon von "Du weißt schon wer" für Pi mal Daumen 70€ aus Luxemburg bekommen? Der is ja alles andere als 2016, kann das sein? Ist zwar OVP, was ich nicht erwartet habe, aber die Beschriftung scheint von einem alten Modelljahr zu sein, da das "High10" im Schriftzug fehlt, es steht lediglich "Vector Carbon 12°" drauf. Die Verpackung scheint auch nicht den aktuellen Packungen von Syntace zu entsprechen (dünne Knisterfolien-Tüte im Vergleich zur mMn aktuellen dicken Folien-Tüte). Die Beschriftung VR3-approved fehlt auch...
Kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## JDEM (3. Juni 2016)

Die verkaufen weitgehend OEM ware, daher wohl auch die Verpackung


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. Juni 2016)

wenn wir schon dabei sind
jemand schon ne X9 Kurbel bekommen?


----------



## Jaerrit (3. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> schick mal bilder davon zu syntace.


Werd ich mal machen, glaube aber nicht das es Plagiate sind. Zumindest um zu erfahren was es für ein Modelljahr ist. 2016er definitiv nicht, da ich jetzt festgestellt habe dass die aktuellen sogar in 760mm erhältlich sind, aber nicht mehr in den 740mm, das war einmal. Egalo, 70€ is weniger als mein letzter aus Alu 



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die verkaufen weitgehend OEM ware, daher wohl auch die Verpackung



Ist ne Retail-Verpackung, das kann ich schon von OEM unterscheiden. Syntace nutzt bei Lenkern Kunststoff-Beutel, welche oben mit einem Papp-Anhänger verschlossen sind, so sieht diese auch aus. Allerdings waren bei den letzten Lenkern die ich woanders gekauft hatte die Folie eine deutlich dickere, minimal elastische. Daher die Vermutung ganz altes Modelljahr...


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Juni 2016)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> wenn wir schon dabei sind
> jemand schon ne X9 Kurbel bekommen?


Ich warte auf meine auch noch, obwohl schon mehr als 20 Tage rum sind. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## criscross (4. Juni 2016)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich warte auf meine auch noch, obwohl schon mehr als 20 Tage rum sind.
> 
> mobil gesendet


bei meinem LRS stand auch bei : 20 Arbeitstage.....also ca. 4 Wochen


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Juni 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> bei meinem LRS stand auch bei : 20 Arbeitstage.....also ca. 4 Wochen



Oder halt Storno wie bei mir  Hast du ne Info bekommen wegen der Räder?


----------



## Ghoste (4. Juni 2016)

Hier auch kein Storno bisher, hatte allerdings nur ein VR in 27,5 geordert. Aber auch die DT Swiss E1700.


----------



## toastet (4. Juni 2016)

hat mich bei denen nochmal für den newsletter angemeldet, jetzt bekomme ich den in französisch. problem ist nur, da sind andere produkte drin, die ich dann gar nicht ordern kann nach deutschland. die geilen preise bekommen wir also gar nicht erst


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Juni 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> hat mich bei denen nochmal für den newsletter angemeldet, jetzt bekomme ich den in französisch. problem ist nur, da sind andere produkte drin, die ich dann gar nicht ordern kann nach deutschland. die geilen preise bekommen wir also gar nicht erst


Ich bekomme den auf englisch und auf frz., ein Unterschied ist mir noch nie aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (4. Juni 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Oder halt Storno wie bei mir  Hast du ne Info bekommen wegen der Räder?


einen Storno gabs nicht, aber laut der RCZ Mail, gabs wohl Lieferverzögerungen seitens DT-Swiss....


----------



## toastet (4. Juni 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich bekomme den auf englisch und auf frz., ein Unterschied ist mir noch nie aufgefallen



gestern war zb ne Sektor RL drin für 99. die gabs auf .de gar nicht. im fr warenkorb ging kein versand nach de


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Juni 2016)

die sektor coil gibts gerade für 129€....hab schon ne air aber überleg schon seit heut morgen, ob ich mir die zulege oder besser für meine air eine FAST-Dämpfung mache (kostet fast das gleiche)...also...upgrade oder backupgabel...grübelgrübel... ;-)


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Juni 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> gestern war zb ne Sektor RL drin für 99. die gabs auf .de gar nicht. im fr warenkorb ging kein versand nach de



Hmm, in allen Newslettern die ich bekomme keine Sektor für 99€... Will nich behaupten du erzählst quatsch, aber evtl bist du ja irjentzwo an nen Newsletter gekommen der in der Tat nicht für DE gedacht ist. Ist von denen vermutlich nicht so vorgesehen


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Juni 2016)

Suche einen 760mm Carbon Lenker Rise 15-20.Was bedeutet Upsweep & Backsweep??? Für Singletrail und ruppige Fahrweise. Fahrfertig 85Kg.


----------



## sorny (7. Juni 2016)

Funktioniert bei jemanden der Ebay Gutschein CDESPORTQ216 ?
Ich kann ihn zwar einsetzen, der Rabatt wird mir dann auch angezeigt, aber beim Bezahlvorgang wird er dann nicht übernommen


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Juni 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet Upsweep & Backsweep???


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Juni 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


>




Danke
dachte erst es hätte etwas mit denn Schwingung zu tun die ein Carbon Lenker hat


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (7. Juni 2016)

Jup, hab ein deutsches Ebay Konto, deutsche Lieferadresse, klappt trotzdem nicht. Schade


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (7. Juni 2016)

sorny schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei jemanden der Ebay Gutschein CDESPORTQ216 ?
> Ich kann ihn zwar einsetzen, der Rabatt wird mir dann auch angezeigt, aber beim Bezahlvorgang wird er dann nicht übernommen


Hat mich vorhin auch irritiert, aber bei der Transaktion selber später online steht der richtige Preis und auch bei Paypal im Verlauf


----------



## sorny (7. Juni 2016)

Habs jez mal probiert, im Paypal Verlauf stehen die vollen 705€ für die Pike drin, also ohne die 100€ Rabatt. Na toll :/


----------



## frogmatic (7. Juni 2016)

sorny schrieb:


> Habs jez mal probiert, im Paypal Verlauf stehen die vollen 705€ für die Pike drin, also ohne die 100€ Rabatt. Na toll :/


Hast du jetzt 100 Euro mehr verjubelt, als du wolltest...?


----------



## sorny (7. Juni 2016)

jo, sonst hätt die Pike 605€ gekostet, 2016er Modell 27.5 zoll, wär ein tolles schnäppchen gwesn. Geld hab ich schon wieder retour bekommen


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juni 2016)

pp96 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> heute gibt es bei ebay mit dem Gutscheincode CDESPORTQ216 15% Rabatt auf alle Sport-Artikel, die mit Paypal gezahlt werden können! Dadurch werden gute Schnäppchen möglich. Der Code kann auch mehrmals genutzt werden, leider gibt es maximal 100€ Rabatt in Summe.


 Danke.
Habe Sixpack Millenium Al für 84 gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pp96 (7. Juni 2016)

sorny schrieb:


> jo, sonst hätt die Pike 605€ gekostet, 2016er Modell 27.5 zoll, wär ein tolles schnäppchen gwesn. Geld hab ich schon wieder retour bekommen


Bist du dir sicher? Im Paypal-Verlauf steht mit Gutschein korrekterweise der volle Preis, davon werden aber nur (in deinem Fall) 605 Euro von deinem (Bank)Konto abgebucht. Für meine Leatt DBX Brace habe ich 295€ bezahlt, durch den Gutschein werden aber nur 254€ von meinem Konto abgebucht. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Artikel der Kategorie "Sport" zugeordnet ist! Habe heute insgesamt 6 Artikel aus verschiedenen Sportarten bestellt und so überall den Rabatt bekommen.


----------



## chris_fris (10. Juni 2016)

Nabend Leute,
vllt kann mir einer von euch helfen.
Ich hab nen banshee spitfire v1 und brauche neue Bolzen für den Hinterbau. Hat einer nen Tip wo ich die bekomme?


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2016)

Das ist mal der ganz falsche Thread 

Schau mal in den Techtalk und mach einen Thread auf und Bemüh die Sufu.


----------



## criscross (10. Juni 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> einen Storno gabs nicht, aber laut der RCZ Mail, gabs wohl Lieferverzögerungen seitens DT-Swiss....



soo....heute kam dann zumindest das Hinterrad, das vordere 1501 war auf einmal nicht mehr lieferbar, da es angeblich beim Transport von DT SWISS zu RCZ beschädigt wurde....
aber ....das Hinterrad sollte nen M1700 Spline sein....hat das nicht ne 22.5er Maulweite ?
oder hab ich da was übersehen ?
das was mir RCZ geschickt hat, hat nur ne 19,6 MW...
und geht damit wieder zurück oder in den Bikemarkt


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (10. Juni 2016)

Immer wieder das selbe mit RCZ!

Habe eine 27,5 Fox Performance bestellt und was kam an? Natürlich nur die Evolution Version. 

Rahmen bestellt - Wochen nichts, dann Email der Rahmen ist nicht mehr lieferbar.

Anderen Rahmen bestellt, selbes Spiel!

Laufradsatz bestellt und falschen erhalten.

Gabel bestellt, einfachere Version erhalten 

Von 8 Bestellungen haben Sie es genau 1x geschafft das alles stimmte bzw. überhaupt geliefert wurde!


----------



## criscross (10. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> wird wohl ein x 1700 sein.


hab ich auch schon gedacht....aber laut Aufkleber ...M1700 ...


----------



## Ghoste (10. Juni 2016)

Bei mir nur die Handschuhe "defekt" der Rest (DT Swiss E1700 VR) soll auf Reise gehen.
Bin ich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## Jaerrit (10. Juni 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon gedacht....aber laut Aufkleber ...M1700 ...



Wer weiß aus welchem Modelljahr, das variiert trotz selbem Modell gelegentlich bei DT (hatte ich mal bei nem Rennrad-LRS). Kann ich mich mit meinem Storno ja glücklich schätzen, Kohle hab ich ja auch zurück.
Der Syntace Vector Carbon den ich für 70€ von da hab weiß ich noch nicht ganz wie koscher der ist, aber jedenfalls ist er OVP inkl sämtlichem Zettelwerk und Montagepaste-Tütchen von Syntace.... Aber 2016er Modell? Never...


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2016)

Und? Hält er dadurch nicht? Ich entsorge ihn gerne für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (10. Juni 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Und? Hält er dadurch nicht? Ich entsorge ihn gerne für dich!


Falls du mich und meinen Lenker meinst... Doch doch, er hält schon, aber wenn jemand einen Artikel mit Modell 2016 beschreibt darf ich das wohl auch erwarten... Ein bisschen Recherche hätte aber auch ergeben das es kein aktuelles Modell mit 740mm gibt, von daher natürlich mein Problem 
150€ ist er Dir, sogar OVP


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht auch einfach OEM ware? Das Gewicht für 740 steht ja auch auf der HP.


----------



## mike79 (10. Juni 2016)

http://www.actionsports.de/backend/...c2e0b68c2cd363901eb1da&sPartner=sCampaign2147


Findet jemand den Gutschein?? Das


----------



## Jaerrit (10. Juni 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch einfach OEM ware? Das Gewicht für 740 steht ja auch auf der HP.



OEM in OVP? Eher nicht... Egal, mir taugt er


----------



## Deleted 23985 (11. Juni 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/backend/...c2e0b68c2cd363901eb1da&sPartner=sCampaign2147
> 
> 
> Findet jemand den Gutschein?? Das


 
Hab mich blöd gesucht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass das Tor nur bei Deutschlandspielen auf der HP ist.... Solle es jemand finden, nur her mit!


----------



## mailo23 (11. Juni 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/backend/...c2e0b68c2cd363901eb1da&sPartner=sCampaign2147
> 
> 
> Findet jemand den Gutschein?? Das




http://www.actionsports.de/volltreffer-20011


----------



## mike79 (11. Juni 2016)

mailo23 schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/volltreffer-20011


Kann mir jemand Rückmeldung geben ob der Gutschein funktioniert hat? Bei mir wird er nicht genommen...

@ Mailo.... danke


----------



## Flo7 (11. Juni 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Rückmeldung geben ob der Gutschein funktioniert hat? Bei mir wird er nicht genommen...
> 
> @ Mailo.... danke



Bei mir kommt das:



> Gutschein konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist nicht mehr gültig


----------



## mike79 (12. Juni 2016)

hat das in der Zwischenzeit jemand hinbekommen?
Oder ist das eine "wertlose" Gutscheinaktion....
hätte ne größere Bestellung zu machen, da wären die 10% fein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (12. Juni 2016)

Wird wahrscheinlich nur funktionieren wenn Deutschland gerade spielt


----------



## boblike (12. Juni 2016)

piilu schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich nur funktionieren wenn Deutschland gerade spielt


So stets auch da! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mike79 (12. Juni 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> So stets auch da!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


Naja...

Auslegungssache würde ich sagen

Aber ich teste es heute


----------



## Flo7 (12. Juni 2016)

Noch immer:


> Gutschein konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist nicht mehr gültig


----------



## mike79 (12. Juni 2016)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Noch immer:


Bei mir das gleiche...

Hab mal trotzdem bestellt und ihnen ein Mail geschrieben....mal sehen was retour kommt.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (13. Juni 2016)

Soooo... Gutschein ist durch. Er hätte während des Spiels funktionieren sollen... Hatte dann einfach ohne Gutschein in dem Zeitraum bestellt und bekomme ihn nun verrechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (13. Juni 2016)

wieviel rabatt gab es?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (13. Juni 2016)

10% bzw 77€


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Juni 2016)

Moin,
ich hab ein sehr merkwürdiges Anliegen. Habe mir für kleines Geld von RCZ eine RS Sektor Coil RL gegönnt.
Auf der Gabel steht "RL"und auch "150mm travel" aber oben habe ich in Fahrerseite rechts den "Compression-Lock" und links den "Preload +"...nichts von "Travel"...
....wie aber kann ich die Gabel (laut Beschreibung "Motion Control damping and the new Dual Position Coil") absenken?

Habe ich was übersehen oder hat man mich hier etwas "reingelegt"? Wer kann mir Infos geben? Ich wollte zwar eine Coil aber es sollte eine absenkbare sein.

Viele Dank für Infos...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Juni 2016)

Ist in der Tat der gleiche Text auf der deutschen Seite von SRAM/RS, rcz hat wohl einfach die Beschreibung von dort übernommen (welche intelligenterweise über alle Sektor-Modelle gleich ist Solo Air/Coil/Dual Position/RL/TK...) und lediglich die Artikelmerkmale angepasst, welche ja augenscheinlich korrekt sind... Fällt leider unter die Kategorie dumm gelaufen würde ich sagen, auch wenn ich es nicht gerne sage und keinesfalls schadenfroh meine...

Hier noch der Text von SRAM:
Die Sektor von RockShox ist das perfekte Beispiel für Technologie bis ins kleinste Detail. Man nehme die erstklassige Performance und das Gehäuse der Revelation und biete das Ganze zu einem unglaublich günstigen Preis an. Und die Sektor verfügt auch weiterhin über Motion Control-Dämpfung und das neue Dual Position Coil-Federsystem für problemlose Abfahrten und einfache Anstiege.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> naja, beim aufmerksamen lesen ist das die einzige stelle an der dual position steht.
> 
> der rest passt wohl zum namen der gabel.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du wohl teilweise recht. Das Gewicht ist mehr ;-) und auf der Gabel steht "Travel". Sehr verwirrend und wie ich feststellen musste, ist da wohl die "Federvorspannung" mit gemeint.

@Jaerrit...Naja ;-)..dumm gelaufen stimmt schon...im Grunde ist es auch nicht so schlimm, die Gabel hat mich nur 129€ gekostet und ich verspreche mir eigentlich nur eine "fluffigere" Gabel. Eine Absenkung habe ich bislang auch nie so richtig vermisst bzw. mir abgewöhnt. Bleibts halt so.


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Juni 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl teilweise recht. Das Gewicht ist mehr ;-) und auf der Gabel steht "Travel". Sehr verwirrend und wie ich feststellen musste, ist da wohl die "Federvorspannung" mit gemeint.
> 
> @Jaerrit...Naja ;-)..dumm gelaufen stimmt schon...im Grunde ist es auch nicht so schlimm, die Gabel hat mich nur 129€ gekostet und ich verspreche mir eigentlich nur eine "fluffigere" Gabel. Eine Absenkung habe ich bislang auch nie so richtig vermisst bzw. mir abgewöhnt. Bleibts halt so.



Na wenn die so günstig war kannst Du doch die günstige Absenkung von moveloc dazu nehmen falls du die brauchst  Die ist nicht nur teuer, sondern auch noch hässlich, haste gleich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Juni 2016)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bei mir nur die Handschuhe "defekt" der Rest (DT Swiss E1700 VR) soll auf Reise gehen.
> Bin ich auch mal gespannt.



Und? E1700?


----------



## culoduro (14. Juni 2016)

Travel 150mm bezieht sich in dem Fall einfach auf den Federweg...    schwerer als 1850g hätte ich die Gabel jetzt auch geschätzt.  Eher 2050g. Hatte in einem der sales die 140mm Air version bestellt.  Mal gucken...


----------



## frogmatic (14. Juni 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Eine Absenkung habe ich bislang auch nie so richtig vermisst bzw. mir abgewöhnt.


Wenn das so ist sei froh, meiner Meinung nach hast du so die bessere Gabel zu einem super Preis bekommen.

Aber dieses blinde copy & paste der allgemeinen Hersteller-Infos ist schon eine Pest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Juni 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Na wenn die so günstig war kannst Du doch die günstige Absenkung von moveloc dazu nehmen falls du die brauchst  Die ist nicht nur teuer, sondern auch noch hässlich, haste gleich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen


hahah..ne...lass mal. Dann fahr ich lieber gleich ohne Spanngurt hoch.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Juni 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist sei froh, meiner Meinung nach hast du so die bessere Gabel zu einem super Preis bekommen.
> 
> Aber dieses blinde copy & paste der allgemeinen Hersteller-Infos ist schon eine Pest...



Danke..Ich hab ja auch noch die Solo Air ohne Absenkung. Ich bin gespannt, wie sehr die gegen die Coil abstinkt. 
p.s.: so übel wie bei RCZ hab ichs aber auch nur selten erlebt. Eigentlich wollte ich da nix mehr kaufen aber der Preis war einfach zu heiss.


----------



## Ghoste (15. Juni 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Und? E1700?


Ist laut DHL heute in Zustellung 
Heute Abend kann ich bescheid geben was ankam...


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juni 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist sei froh, meiner Meinung nach hast du so die bessere Gabel zu einem super Preis bekommen.


Coil ohne Absenkung ist so viel besser als eine DPC-Feder?


----------



## frogmatic (15. Juni 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Coil ohne Absenkung ist so viel besser als eine DPC-Feder?


Weniger fehleranfällig, meiner bescheidenen, persönlichen (!) Meinung nach.

Aber hör gar nicht auf mich, ich benutze noch U-Turn...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Juni 2016)

Umbau auf u-turn kostet mich 50€ und einen Nachmittag... wenn mir mal langweilig ist, mach ich das. Zuerst aber teste ich erstmal die Federhärte.;-)

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## veraono (15. Juni 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Umbau auf u-turn kostet mich 50€ und einen Nachmittag... wenn mir mal langweilig ist, mach ich das. Zuerst aber teste ich erstmal die Federhärte.;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Gibt's eigentlich noch irgendwo eine Auswahl an Sektor-Uturn-Federn? hab kürzlich mal eine gesucht und nur noch die ganz weichen als Restbestand irgendwo gefunden.
Ist ja hier OT, Antworten  gerne auch per PN


----------



## Ghoste (15. Juni 2016)

Bzgl LRS DT Swiss E1700 ist alles angekommen. Sogar mit tubeless Band und tubeless Ventil - entgegen der Beschreibung. Bin also zufrieden.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Juni 2016)

veraono schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich noch irgendwo eine Auswahl an Sektor-Uturn-Federn? hab kürzlich mal eine gesucht und nur noch die ganz weichen als Restbestand irgendwo gefunden.
> Ist ja hier OT, Antworten  gerne auch per PN


Ich bin fahrfertig über 90kg und bin hier fündig geworden (x-firm):
http://www.hibike.de/rock-shox-fede...op-cap-assy-p0af9406b43ef5d69a73b5a0f721ddbb1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (15. Juni 2016)

Azrael schrieb:


> Rückleuchte in "Herzform" für alles in allem 3,10€
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Cycling-Warning-Bike-Waterproof-Rear-Tail-Light-Heart-Shape-3Mode-Bicycle-MTB/32679084869.html


Ich kann mir nicht helfen, wenn das unterm Sattel baumelt sieht es aus wie Klöten


----------



## Darkwing Duck (16. Juni 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, wenn das unterm Sattel baumelt sieht es aus wie Klöten



Da das die Chinakopie von https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bikeballs/bike-balls-bike-light ist, ist das vermutlich sogar beabsichtigt.


----------



## Derivator22 (16. Juni 2016)

In US und A fahren viele die "Cojones" an der Abschleppöse oder an den Schäkeln ihres Pick-Up's.
Nun auch am Fahrrad


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Juni 2016)

Um es mit Olli Kahns Worten zu halten: "Cojones, wir brauchen Cojones"


----------



## raschaa (16. Juni 2016)

Jungs, das sind "TruckNutz"....


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juni 2016)

Oh mei, Abgründe tun sich auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2016)

Das Rücklicht brauch ich! Soooo herzig


----------



## mtbbee (16. Juni 2016)

ware was für "unseren" Jogi - allerdings geruchsneutraler


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. Juni 2016)

Jemand 'ne Idee, wo es eine SRAM Carbonkurbel, GXP/175mm, am besten in Schwarz, fuer >290 Euro gibt? Gern ohne Kettenblatt. Danke.


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juni 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Jemand 'ne Idee, wo es eine SRAM Carbonkurbel, GXP/175mm, am besten in Schwarz, fuer >290 Euro gibt? Danke.


Das wäre eine klassische Frage für den suche-ein-Schnäppchen Fred...


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Jemand 'ne Idee, wo es eine SRAM Carbonkurbel, GXP/175mm, am besten in Schwarz, fuer >290 Euro gibt? Gern ohne Kettenblatt. Danke.



>(größer) 290€? Kein Problem. Geh einfach in den Shop deiner Wahl und verlange eine XX1. Bitte gern geschehen.

scnr


----------



## arghlol (16. Juni 2016)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> wenn wir schon dabei sind
> jemand schon ne X9 Kurbel bekommen?


Meine X0 ist heute aus Luxemburg angekommen.
Bestellt hatte ich sie am 06.05. (@beutelfuchs: übrigens für deutlich unter 290,- )


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juni 2016)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> wenn wir schon dabei sind
> jemand schon ne X9 Kurbel bekommen?


Meine ist auch heute gekommen, für 75€ war auch noch ein Lager dabei. Jetzt hab ich noch eins in Reserve.  

mobil gesendet


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> >(größer) 290€? Kein Problem. Geh einfach in den Shop deiner Wahl und verlange eine XX1. Bitte gern geschehen.
> 
> scnr


Danke, will ja keinen Billigkram, der nix taugt


----------



## Flo7 (21. Juni 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/backend/...c2e0b68c2cd363901eb1da&sPartner=sCampaign2147
> 
> 
> Findet jemand den Gutschein?? Das




Weiß wer wie der Gutscheincode geht? 

Danken schon mal


----------



## Deleted 23985 (21. Juni 2016)

TOR2016EM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (21. Juni 2016)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> TOR2016EM



Danke, hatte also eh den richtigen aber kommt noch immer "Gutschein konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist nicht mehr gültig"!

Hab letztens ne Mail an Actionsports geschickt und da kam folgendes:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Leider lag dort ein technischer Fehler vor. Der Code geht wieder. Bitte entschuldigen Sie diesen Fehler.



Dürfte aber noch immer nicht gehen!


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Juni 2016)

Browsercache gelöscht?

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z010D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flo7 (21. Juni 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Browsercache gelöscht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z010D mit Tapatalk



Bin sogar auf nen anderen PC


----------



## Flo7 (22. Juni 2016)

Auflösung, jetzt ist der Gutscheincode wirklich abgelaufen...


----------



## Deleted 23985 (22. Juni 2016)

Für welche Spiele hat er nun gegolten? Bin ja froh, dass bei mir alles durch ging.  Freu mich, wenn der Lrs demnächst kommt....


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2016)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL für 90,50€
> 
> http://www.adidasspecialtysports.de/product/terrex-trail-cross-sl-schuh/AF5968



Gibt noch 15% Rabatt für die Newsletter Anmeldung. Weiß aber nicht ob das kompatibel ist.


----------



## mikefize (22. Juni 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Gibt noch 15% Rabatt für die Newsletter Anmeldung. Weiß aber nicht ob das kompatibel ist.



Klappt leider nicht, habs eben probiert. Schade, dann wäre es echt ein Super-Schnapper gewesen. So werden meine FiveTens dann wohl noch ein wenig halten müssen


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2016)

Ich hab die Schuhe jetzt 1 Bike Wochenende gefahren und finde die Top!

Kein drücken, Scheuern oder schmerzende Füße.
Rund 60 km und 3000 hm im Trailpark. Auch einige Sprünge.


----------



## kRoNiC (22. Juni 2016)

Wie fallen die Terrex denn aus? Normale Größe bestellen oder lieber ne Nummer größer wie bei Nike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2016)

Meine fallen genauso wie meine anderen Adidas/Shimano/Nike/Nobrand Schuhe aus.
Ich habe eigentlich immer eine 43.
Bestell doch einfach 2 Größen, der Rückversand war unkompliziert und schnell. Wir hatten damals versehentlich 2 mal bestellt.


----------



## Beppe (22. Juni 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Gibt noch 15% Rabatt für die Newsletter Anmeldung. Weiß aber nicht ob das kompatibel ist.



Funzt nicht mit reduzierten Artikeln.



Fährt jemand 47er Specialized oder 5Ten und kann mir sagen, welche Adidasgröße adäquat wäre?

Danke


----------



## toastet (22. Juni 2016)

Ich 46 Fiveten, 46 Puma, 46 Adidas, 46 K-Swiss, 46 Reebok, 46 DC
Und ich hab 2 verschieden lange Füße 

Adidas, Puma, K-Swiss sind halt gerne recht schmahl mittig. Mit Plattfüßen hilft da nur probieren, sonst aber sehr Größensensibel die Läden heutzutage, dass war früher anders. Da hab ich auch von 45-47 alles getragen.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Funzt nicht mit reduzierten Artikeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


47 5.10 ist 47 1/3 bei Adidas. Aber ich hab schmale Füsse (die 5.10 sind mir etwas breit, je nach Modell), und Adidas kaufe ich mir eher selten, da ich die hässlich finde.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Juni 2016)

Dank euch hab ich schon mehr Schuhe als die meisten Frauen


----------



## piilu (23. Juni 2016)

Wow meine Adidas sind heute schon angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. Juni 2016)

Ja das dauert nur 1-2 Tage. War auch sehr überrascht.


----------



## Jierdan (23. Juni 2016)

Was soll eigentlich wieder dieser Zanox-Unfug?


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juni 2016)

Der wird immer noch von der Forensoftware automatisch eingefügt. Kann man nix machen. Außer sowas hier: http://pastebin.com/84zzrzPi


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie müssen die Leute ja ihr Geld verdienen....
Ich würde so ein Forum auch nicht aus Spaß an der Freude betreiben...


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Juni 2016)

Weiß jemand, wie schnell die Pfundkurse jetzt von Kreditkartenunternehmen bzw onlineshops umgerechnet werden?


----------



## Phippsy (24. Juni 2016)

Sollte schnell gehen. SPätestens morgen schätz ich


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Juni 2016)

Ich würde schon aus Prinzip in England nix mehr bestellen, die sind doch überwiegend nicht mehr normal drauf. Immer nur auf ihren eigenen Vorteil aus, so macht man das Zusammenleben überall auf diesem Planeten kaputt!
Zum Glück machen die halbscharigen Händler dort es einem relativ leicht


----------



## Jierdan (24. Juni 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich würde schon aus Prinzip in England nix mehr bestellen, die sind doch überwiegend nicht mehr normal drauf. Immer nur auf ihren eigenen Vorteil aus, so macht man das Zusammenleben überall auf diesem Planeten kaputt!
> Zum Glück machen die halbscharigen Händler dort es einem relativ leicht


Ist daran irgend etwas, was über den gewöhnlichen Kapitalismus hinaus ginge?

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## toastet (24. Juni 2016)

Also wenn man hier im Schnäppchenjägerthread unterwegs ist, ist man natürlich nicht auf seinen eigenen geldwerten Vorteil aus 

Das lohnt aber immo doch noch nicht (ok, Tag ist ja noch jung), so wie das Pfund vorher zugelegt hat. Würde noch n was abwarten, das wird jeden Tag weiter runter gehen.


----------



## killerschnauze (24. Juni 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie schnell die Pfundkurse jetzt von Kreditkartenunternehmen bzw onlineshops umgerechnet werden?



Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (24. Juni 2016)

Fragt einfach euren Laden, bzw. im besten Fall steht der aktuelle Kurs einfach auf der Homepage oder in eurem Kundenkonto. Es wird aber bei den meisten morgen der Endkurs von heute drin sein.


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2016)

DIe Paypalkurse kann man doch nachlesen. Die hinken aber 2-3 Tage hinterher.


----------



## hardtails (24. Juni 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> DIe Paypalkurse kann man doch nachlesen. Die hinken aber 2-3 Tage hinterher.




den solltest du aber nicht nutzen, der kommt mehr dem dienstleister als dem käufer entgegen
also kreditkartenkurs nutzen, des ist besser


----------



## nationrider (25. Juni 2016)

Wer einen Highroller II in 27,5 als 2,4er und 3C mit EXO Karkasse sucht:
http://www.kurbelix.de/products/Fah...eifen-275-Zoll-faltbar-3C-MaxxTerra-EXO.html?


----------



## damonsta (25. Juni 2016)

Die EZB hat doch GBP aufgefangen als finales Geschenk nach England. Von daher lohnt es sich nicht sonderlich viel drüben zu bestellen.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juni 2016)

damonsta schrieb:


> Die EZB hat doch GBP aufgefangen als finales Geschenk nach England. Von daher lohnt es sich nicht sonderlich viel drüben zu bestellen.


Bitte was hat die ezb? Was für nicht Mitglieder getan? Haben die noch alle Latten am Zaun?


----------



## dragonjackson (25. Juni 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bitte was hat die ezb? Was für nicht Mitglieder getan? Haben die noch alle Latten am Zaun?


Easy... so isses auch nicht. Die EZB macht nichts aus Nächstenliebe 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## damonsta (25. Juni 2016)

Richtig.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Juni 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> wer Clif Bar mag:
> http://www.vitafy.de/clif-bar-12x68g-mhd-08-2016.html
> und beim Checkout HOTCLIF eingeben und schon pro Packung a 12 Stück nur 7.04 Euro (ab 5 Packungen versandkostenfrei)
> MHD bis 09/2016



Der Versand ist auch bei 3 Packungen kostenlos gewesen, obwohl angeblich die Mindestsumme noch nicht erreicht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (27. Juni 2016)

Sehr gut, ich hab gestern den letzten Riegel von der vorigen Aktion 'verbraucht'


----------



## osbow (27. Juni 2016)

So wie ich das sehe alles ausverkauft, oder?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (27. Juni 2016)

osbow schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe alles ausverkauft, oder?



Ja ist aber auch schon seit letzter Woche am laufen. Crunchy Peanut Butter gabs sogar für 6,30€ die Packung. Dieses mal das Glück gehabt von jeder Sorte eine Packung zu ergattern.


----------



## maxito (28. Juni 2016)

bei der Vitafy Clif Aktion kam ich diesmal wieder zu spät, verkünden die das im Newsletter oder wie erfährt man davon? Möchte jetzt nicht rund um die Uhr alle Schnäppchenseiten beobachten.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Juni 2016)

Wie lange halten die Riegel denn normalerweise? Nur ein paar Monate oder haben die i.d.R. ein MHD ein Jahr später? Nur damit ich weiss ob ich sie dieses Jahr noch alle futtern muss oder mir bedenkenlos fürs Frühjahr noch ein paar aufheben kann.


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Juni 2016)

Kannste auch ein Jahr nach MHD noch essen imho..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (28. Juni 2016)

maxito schrieb:


> bei der Vitafy Clif Aktion kam ich diesmal wieder zu spät, verkünden die das im Newsletter oder wie erfährt man davon? Möchte jetzt nicht rund um die Uhr alle Schnäppchenseiten beobachten.



ich hatte den Tip von Dealbunnys ist ne Smartphone App .... "Leider" habe ich es tagsüber gepostet und wollte Abends selbst bestellen und die Peanut Butter war weg. Selbst "schuld", egal, Hauptsache Ihr habt Euch gefreut - kommt sicher irgendwann die nächste Aktion.

Denke bei Cliff ists genauso wie bei Powerbar: die friere ich ein und taue ja nach Bedarf auf, so kann man gerade Ende der Saison gute Schnäppchen machen. MHD spielt da erst recht keine Rolle.


----------



## toastet (28. Juni 2016)

Jo, die Powerbarwaffeln schmecken dann so n bisschen alt (vllt kennt man es von Hanuta, wenn die 1-2 Monate nach Kauf trotz Verpackung so schmecken), aber die Riegel sind da problemlos.


----------



## .floe. (28. Juni 2016)

> bei rose aktuell Race Face Ride kurbel 170mm komplett mit lager mit ritzeln 42 32 22 von 139,90€ auf 54,90€
> https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/ra...88mJaywKV0iEeHTJRFnc2lYnIhOSiNi5eUaAtGU8P8HAQ



Press Fit! Trotzdem feiner Preis.


----------



## NewK (28. Juni 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> *TECTORY Safeman Edition II Schloss:*
> http://www.sport-conrad.com/outdoor/trekking-campingzubehoer/campingzubehoer/safeman-edition-ii.html?utm_source=google_pla&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term={product_id}&utm_content={adtype}&utm_campaign=Shopping Free&gclid=CJOSrqPKusgCFUX4wgodwJMF1w
> 
> *11,95 Euro bei Auswahl Versand EM2016 (0 Euro)*


Schon weg oder was?


----------



## mtbbee (29. Juni 2016)

sieht so aus, habe gestern aber noch zwei bestellt - war wahrscheinlich zu günstig zumal der Versand dabei war. Mal schauen obs überhaupt ankommt oder doch noch von denen storniert wird


----------



## Floh (30. Juni 2016)

Werden Hope Teile jetzt günstiger, wo doch das Pfund so in den Keller gefallen ist? *hoff*


----------



## toastet (30. Juni 2016)

Lohnt sich gewaltig im Moment, Beispiel Hinterradnabe, Preis in Euro 185, in umgerechneten Pfund 178 Euro. Burner, satte 4%!


----------



## R.C. (30. Juni 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Werden Hope Teile jetzt günstiger, wo doch das Pfund so in den Keller gefallen ist?



Gegenueber dem EUR hat sich nicht viel geaendert, du muessest schon in USD zahlen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Juni 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> 93 % Rabatt auf S-Haken. Helau!
> http://www.ciclib.de/Jagwire-Rotating-Hook.htm?shop=ciclib&a=article&ProdNr=A5014



Lohnt sich bei 8 Euro Versand aber nur für Selbstabholer, die auf dem Radweg in die Arbeit eh dort vorbei fahren.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juni 2016)

3,90 mit DPD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quereinsteigerB (1. Juli 2016)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Für alle 26" Fahrer und Leute, die auf die Steckachse verzichten: Der allseits beliebte RCZ Shop bietet *SRAM Rise 60 Carbon Laufräder* an.
> *26" 9x100mm + 10x135mm - unter 300€ mit Versand nach DE* - Bei Bike24 kostet ein vergleichbarer LRS 1350€
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/sram-f...9x100mm-black-white-00-1915-219-010-bltr.html
> ...



Wer hat da zugeschlagen?


----------



## Triturbo (1. Juli 2016)

Ich, sind gestern angekommen. 1390g Gewicht, bei Bike24 gibts auch noch passende Adapter fürs VR auf 15x100. Hinterrad kann man auch umbauen auf 12x135 und 12x142.


----------



## Jierdan (3. Juli 2016)

Vyron storniert : ( Sind die wenigstens halbwegs flott mit der Rückerstattung bei Bikepalast?


----------



## Lantern (3. Juli 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Vyron storniert : ( Sind die wenigstens halbwegs flott mit der Rückerstattung bei Bikepalast?


Du hast storniert oder Bikepalast?


----------



## Jierdan (3. Juli 2016)

Bikepalast hat storniert.

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damonsta (3. Juli 2016)

Sicherlich Bikepalast.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2016)

Dass man mit Magura während der Nutzung und spätestens beim Service Ärger mit den Produkten hat, das ist ja nix neues. Aber dass man jetzt sogar schon beim Kauf derart provoziert wird, das war mir neu


----------



## Phippsy (3. Juli 2016)

Bikepalast ist da doof. Wollte damals beim Protective Sale ordentlich zuschlagen, aber 3/4 der Bestellung wurden auch storniert. Rückerstattung ging dann aber flott


----------



## quereinsteigerB (5. Juli 2016)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich, sind gestern angekommen. 1390g Gewicht, bei Bike24 gibts auch noch passende Adapter fürs VR auf 15x100. Hinterrad kann man auch umbauen auf 12x135 und 12x142.


Hund!
Da ist man einmal im Urlaub, kommt solch ein Angebot. Ich hätte es nicht einmal umrüsten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiter94 (7. Juli 2016)

Gibts eigentlich nen Thread mit den aktuellen Gutscheincodes die so in den Shops gelten? 

Will mir ne Ion Vertex Short kaufen und Rabatt ist doch immer gut


----------



## toastet (7. Juli 2016)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich nen Thread mit den aktuellen Gutscheincodes die so in den Shops gelten?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/


----------



## th_philipp (8. Juli 2016)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich nen Thread mit den aktuellen Gutscheincodes die so in den Shops gelten?
> 
> Will mir ne Ion Vertex Short kaufen und Rabatt ist doch immer gut


Hab letztens bei SPEXX Ion Klamotten gekauft. Ist alles 20% günstiger, auch bei 2016er Sachen. Allerdings ist nicht alles dort gelistet. Ich hatte halt Glück. Ansonsten fand ich 2016er Ion Sachen überall nur zum UVP.


----------



## toastet (8. Juli 2016)

ION ist sehr schwer mit Rabatten, hin und wieder auch bei HiBike in den Restposten, aber dann halt immer noch teuer. Gibt da keine 50% oder sowas. Dafür halten die Sachen auch sehr gut, die ich habe und ist tolles Material und wirklich gut verarbeitet. Kann man bei TLD, Fox usw. ja nicht immer sagen bei ähnlichen Preisen.


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn es nur halbwegs passt: ich hatte mir bei Amazon Warehouse Deals Syntace Moto Griffe für 18€ bestellt, dachte da kann man nix falsch machen. Falsch gedacht: Herzliche Grüße an den Biker-"Kollegen" der sich diese dort neu bestellt hat und seine abgefuckten ollen Syntace Moto retourniert hat, die ich jetzt bekommen habe. Ich hoffen den trifft der Blitz beim Scheissen, so ein Penner!


----------



## schneller Emil (8. Juli 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur halbwegs passt: ich hatte mir bei Amazon Warehouse Deals Syntace Moto Griffe für 18€ bestellt, dachte da kann man nix falsch machen. Falsch gedacht: Herzliche Grüße an den Biker-"Kollegen" der sich diese dort neu bestellt hat und seine abgefuckten ollen Syntace Moto retourniert hat, die ich jetzt bekommen habe. Ich hoffen den trifft der Blitz beim Scheissen, so ein Penner!


Naja, irgendwie ist es aber auch nicht ok, wenn die so schlechte ware dann nochmal rausschicken. Ich wäre eher auf den Versender sauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Dass man mit Magura während der Nutzung und spätestens beim Service Ärger mit den Produkten hat, das ist ja nix neues. Aber dass man jetzt sogar schon beim Kauf derart provoziert wird, das war mir neu


Komisch, bei mir hat das Magurazeugs immer gut gehalten und auch beim Service konnte ich mich noch nie sonderlich beschweren. Dass bikepalast so ein unzuverlässiger Laden ist, dafür kann ansonsten Magura nun wirklich nichts.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur halbwegs passt: ich hatte mir bei Amazon Warehouse Deals Syntace Moto Griffe für 18€ bestellt, dachte da kann man nix falsch machen. Falsch gedacht: Herzliche Grüße an den Biker-"Kollegen" der sich diese dort neu bestellt hat und seine abgefuckten ollen Syntace Moto retourniert hat, die ich jetzt bekommen habe. Ich hoffen den trifft der Blitz beim Scheissen, so ein Penner!


Per chatt oder Telefon reklamieren, dann sollte es kein Problem sein neue zu bekommen....


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Juli 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie ist es aber auch nicht ok, wenn die so schlechte ware dann nochmal rausschicken. Ich wäre eher auf den Versender sauer.



Bin ich auch, zumal die mir Rückgabe oder 3€ Rabatt anbieten... Die Griffe kleben wie sau, sind so runter gefahren das man die Schrift kaum noch erkennt, die Endkappen fehlen, die Klemmen sind total verkratzt, runtergerockt halt, jahrelang gefahren. Hauptsache Ersatzlieferung können sie nicht, weil gibt ja keinen Bestand mehr bei Warehouse Deals. Neu schicken geht natürlich nicht, weil ich hab ja nur gebraucht bezahlt


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Per chatt oder Telefon reklamieren, dann sollte es kein Problem sein neue zu bekommen....


Problem: kein weiterer Bestand bei Warehouse Deals, nur noch neu. Ich habe aber ja Warehouse Deals bestellt  Geiz ist halt geil, selber Schuld


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2016)

Was stand denn als Zustand? Bei den beschrieben Mängeln auf jeden Fall zurück damit!


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Juli 2016)

Zustand: gebraucht - gut... Gehen klar zurück, aber ich müsste irgendwo meinen Frust loswerden, sorry!
Vermute nächste Woche gibt es dann wieder ein paar Syntace Moto schwarz 30mm bei Warehouse Deals, würde mich nicht wundern...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juli 2016)

Du weißt ja jetzt neue kaufen und alte retournieren


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du weißt ja jetzt neue kaufen und alte retournieren


Funktioniert ja problemlos  
So ist das, da wird beschissen was das Zeug hält und nix passiert, aber wehe man schickt mal ein zwei Sachen zuviel zurück weil es halt gar nicht den Vorstellungen entspricht, dann kommt direkt ne verklausulierte Drohung von dem Verein dort


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2016)

Support your local dealer.

Der große Fluss ist eh der Pakt mit dem Teufel.


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Juli 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Support your local dealer.
> 
> Der große Fluss ist eh der Pakt mit dem Teufel.



Ich habe hier im Ort genau zwei: einen Verbrecher der ein 2010er Norco Truax über damaligem Listenpreis im Fenster hat, für irgendwie keinen Hersteller richtiger Vertragshändler ist und für normale Schwalbe-Schläuche so um die 8-9€ nimmt. Der andere ist inzwischen in Rente, will seinen Laden aber nicht abgeben und macht vermutlich noch weiter bis er tot umfällt. Der hat gar nix da, hat er auch kein Interesse dran. Ansonsten auf dem Weg zur Arbeit Zweirad XXL, da wurde mir zu oft Kacke erzählt als das ich da noch was kaufe. 
Und weitere 20-25 km mit dem Auto um zum Listenpreis Griffe zu kaufen? Danke, nein... Sähe anders aus wenn hier jemand kompetentes in der Gegend säße, eigentlich kann man für 2€ mehr auch lokal kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Juli 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Ort genau zwei: einen Verbrecher der ein 2010er Norco Truax über damaligem Listenpreis im Fenster hat, für irgendwie keinen Hersteller richtiger Vertragshändler ist und für normale Schwalbe-Schläuche so um die 8-9€ nimmt. Der andere ist inzwischen in Rente, will seinen Laden aber nicht abgeben und macht vermutlich noch weiter bis er tot umfällt. Der hat gar nix da, hat er auch kein Interesse dran. Ansonsten auf dem Weg zur Arbeit Zweirad XXL, da wurde mir zu oft Kacke erzählt als das ich da noch was kaufe.
> Und weitere 20-25 km mit dem Auto um zum Listenpreis Griffe zu kaufen? Danke, nein... Sähe anders aus wenn hier jemand kompetentes in der Gegend säße, eigentlich kann man für 2€ mehr auch lokal kaufen.


naja...ich kann dich schon verstehen. Hab hier im Ort auch 3 Apotheken, die entweder keine Ahnung oder kein Repertoire haben und dann habe ich letztens bei RCZ was bestellt und die haben mich auch nett verarscht, weil die Produktbeschreibung von geschickten Artikel abwich...der Betrag war allerdings wesentlich höher.
Wegen 8€ Ersparnis aber so einen Stress machen kann ich nicht verstehen. Letztens habe ich mir übrigens auch die Motos bei bikecomponents für 26€ gekauft. Ich find die immer recht zuverlässig und flott und man kann die auch mal telefonisch fragen und stressfrei reklamieren. Bike-discount bringt es natürlich auch oder bike24..mit denen hab ich nur wenig Erfahrung.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> naja...ich kann dich schon verstehen. Hab hier im Ort auch 3 Apotheken, die entweder keine Ahnung oder kein Repertoire haben und dann habe ich letztens bei RCZ was bestellt und die haben mich auch nett verarscht, weil die Produktbeschreibung von geschickten Artikel abwich...der Betrag war allerdings wesentlich höher.
> Wegen 8€ Ersparnis aber so einen Stress machen kann ich nicht verstehen. Letztens habe ich mir übrigens auch die Motos bei bikecomponents für 26€ gekauft. Ich find die immer recht zuverlässig und flott und man kann die auch mal telefonisch fragen und stressfrei reklamieren. Bike-discount bringt es natürlich auch oder bike24..mit denen hab ich nur wenig Erfahrung.



Danke Dir, die typischen Versender sind mir schon bekannt, aber Griffe für 26 verschickt mWn keiner von den 3-4 genannten Versandkostenfrei. Macht dann 30€ zu 18€ bei Prime, für auszuprobieren ob einem die Griffe zusagen in Ordnung, weil mehr bekäme ich im Bikemarkt sicher nicht dafür wenn sie nicht passen... Is ja auch schon wieder gut, gehen heute zurück und morgen bekomme ich andere zum testen 
Bike24 hab ich auch erst einmal bestellt, lief alles super


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Juli 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Danke Dir, die typischen Versender sind mir schon bekannt, aber Griffe für 26 verschickt mWn keiner von den 3-4 genannten Versandkostenfrei. Macht dann 30€ zu 18€ bei Prime, für auszuprobieren ob einem die Griffe zusagen in Ordnung, weil mehr bekäme ich im Bikemarkt sicher nicht dafür wenn sie nicht passen... Is ja auch schon wieder gut, gehen heute zurück und morgen bekomme ich andere zum testen
> Bike24 hab ich auch erst einmal bestellt, lief alles super


da haste auch wieder recht..allerdings hab ich auch Vereinsrabatt und Versandkostenfreiheit bei bike-components...sowas kann man schon erreichen, wenn man eine grössere Gruppe ist, ein Forum hat und das bike-components-logo dort verlinkt hat als Sponsoring..ist relativ easy und spart jede Menge Zeit und Nerven...good luck für Deine Umtauschaktion.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> da haste auch wieder recht..allerdings hab ich auch Vereinsrabatt und Versandkostenfreiheit bei bike-components...sowas kann man schon erreichen, wenn man eine grössere Gruppe ist, ein Forum hat und das bike-components-logo dort verlinkt hat als Sponsoring..ist relativ easy und spart jede Menge Zeit und Nerven...good luck für Deine Umtauschaktion.


Gibts da irgendwo Infos zu den Voraussetzungen dazu? Auf der Seite konnte ich nix finden.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Juli 2016)

Nachdem ich nun lange genug rumgemeckert habe bekomme ich ne Gutschrift ohne Retoure...


----------



## mikefize (9. Juli 2016)

Zu Recht... ist wirklich ungewöhnlich, dass Amazon sowas rausschickt, wobei denen bei den Warehouse Deals scheinbar ab und an schon mal Murks durchrutscht.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Juli 2016)

Deshalb war ich auch mindestens genau so abgefuckt wie die Griffe... Da ich seit 5 Jahren ohne Probleme ohne Fratzenbuch lebe glaube ich das dies sicherlich auch hervorragend mit bzw viel mehr ohne Amazon geht


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2016)

Prime ist schon gut, funzt bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## fone (11. Juli 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Ort genau zwei: einen Verbrecher der ein 2010er Norco Truax über damaligem Listenpreis im Fenster hat, für irgendwie keinen Hersteller richtiger Vertragshändler ist und für normale Schwalbe-Schläuche so um die 8-9€ nimmt. Der andere ist inzwischen in Rente, will seinen Laden aber nicht abgeben und macht vermutlich noch weiter bis er tot umfällt. Der hat gar nix da, hat er auch kein Interesse dran. Ansonsten auf dem Weg zur Arbeit Zweirad XXL, da wurde mir zu oft Kacke erzählt als das ich da noch was kaufe.
> Und weitere 20-25 km mit dem Auto um zum Listenpreis Griffe zu kaufen? Danke, nein... Sähe anders aus wenn hier jemand kompetentes in der Gegend säße, eigentlich kann man für 2€ mehr auch lokal kaufen.


Hört sich für mich nach dem üblichen "Local Dealer" an. Alle Einzelteile zusammen beschreiben genau den Fahrradhändler aus meiner Jugend. Verbrecher, hat keinen Bock, teuer, unfreundlich.

(Natürlich gibt auch super nette und sehr kompetente Verkäufer bei guten MTB-Geschäften, meist sind die UVP-Preise dann aber nahezu unverhandelbar.)

Bike24 ist super. Haben auch nette Angebote bei Outdoorzeug. Schon 2 Rab-Jacken dort gekauft, Santa Cruz Ausfallenden, Reverse Pedalpins etc. - großes Sortiment, oft gute Angebote und alles immer vollkommen problemfrei.
Wie Bike-Components auch.

Die Moto schaun ja widerlich aus. Man kann direkt spüren wie sie kleben und die Hände nach dem anfassen... 
Die Moto sind aber auch die Griffe, die bei mir am schnellsten geklebt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (11. Juli 2016)

Gibt es den Deuter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-2#post-13853737

noch irgendwo? Mega Kurs. Leider ist Lila nicht ganz mein Fall, sonst würde ich auch die Damenversion nehmen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Juli 2016)

gomerline schrieb:


> Bei amazon gibt es heute zum Prime Day 20% auf alle Warehouse Deals. Nur für Prime Mitglieder!
> z.B. Rockshox Reverb *31,6 mm / 420 mm  / 125mm Hub für ~157€*
> *Rockshox Reverb 34,9 mm / 420 mm / 125mm Hub*
> 
> Ansonsten einfach mal durchklicken, sind viele Sachen da und mit den 20% Rabatt ergeben sich teilweise interesannte Preise.


Danke, aber die Reverb ist leider kein Primeday-Angebot. Habs gerade getestet, wollte zuschlagen und ich bin PrimeMitglied!


----------



## gomerline (12. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke, aber die Reverb ist leider kein Primeday-Angebot. Habs gerade getestet, wollte zuschlagen und ich bin PrimeMitglied!


Rabatt wird erst im letzten Schritt vor dem abschicken abgezogen. Gerade nochmal getestet, funktioniert definitiv.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Juli 2016)

gomerline schrieb:


> Rabatt wird erst im letzten Schritt vor dem abschicken abgezogen. Gerade nochmal getestet, funktioniert definitiv.


Prime Day Angebote werden an sich als solche "ausgezeichnet"...die anderen nicht, ich glaub, da liegt ein Irrum vor...habs gerade getestet!!!!!:


----------



## hardtails (12. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke, aber die Reverb ist leider kein Primeday-Angebot. Habs gerade getestet, wollte zuschlagen und ich bin PrimeMitglied!





gomerline schrieb:


> Rabatt wird erst im letzten Schritt vor dem abschicken abgezogen. Gerade nochmal getestet, funktioniert definitiv.





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Prime Day Angebote werden an sich als solche "ausgezeichnet"...die anderen nicht, ich glaub, da liegt ein Irrum vor...habs gerade getestet!!!!!:




Es geht hier um die revrbs die es beim warehouse (sprich kundenretoure) gibt
hier gibt es rabatt auf den anezeigten preis.
aber nicht bei den neuteilen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Juli 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die revrbs die es beim warehouse (sprich kundenretoure) gibt
> hier gibt es rabatt auf den anezeigten preis.
> aber nicht bei den neuteilen


Danke, aber wie will man bei den Angeboten überhaupt feststellen und auswählen, welcher Durchmesser und Länge etc. Ich finde das reichlich abenteuerlich, wenn man die Beschreibung liest...ist das eine Lotterie?:
RockShox Reverb - Einsatzbereich: All Mountain - Einstellbereich: 100 oder 125mm - Einstellung: höhenverstellbar mittels X-Loc Fernbedienung - Durchmesser: 30.9mm / 31.6mm oder 34.9mm - Länge: 355mm, 380mm oder 420mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (12. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke, aber wie will man bei den Angeboten überhaupt feststellen und auswählen, welcher Durchmesser und Länge etc. Ich finde das reichlich abenteuerlich, wenn man die Beschreibung liest...ist das eine Lotterie?:
> RockShox Reverb - Einsatzbereich: All Mountain - Einstellbereich: 100 oder 125mm - Einstellung: höhenverstellbar mittels X-Loc Fernbedienung - Durchmesser: 30.9mm / 31.6mm oder 34.9mm - Länge: 355mm, 380mm oder 420mm




indem du die modellnummer googlest die dort steht
z.b.
Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze,* 00.6818.005.015 *

da finde ich woanders: *31,6 mm / 420 mm / SB 0 mm:* 00.6818.005.015


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Juli 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> indem du die modellnummer googlest die dort steht
> z.b.
> Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze,* 00.6818.005.015 *
> 
> da finde ich woanders: *31,6 mm / 420 mm / SB 0 mm:* 00.6818.005.015


Danke Dir....ich habs auch erst zu spät gemerkt und auch nun gegoogled..


----------



## veraono (13. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Exa Form KSP-861 *REMOTE* Droper Post 27.2mm
> für 69,95 €
> 
> das ist, je nachdem wo man so schaut, 10 bis 20€ günstiger...
> ...


Interessant, klingt nach einer optimierten Neuauflage der KSP850, nun mit Remote.
Die 850 konnte man eine Zeitlang ganz gut gebrauchen, die Federungs-Funktion hat  nie richtig funktioniert (was mir damals entgegen kam), so dass es de facto wie eine normale Absenkbare war.
Berichte auf jedenfall mal deine ersten Erfahrungen, (z.B. auch hier), es scheint ja wie du selbst festgestellt hast, noch nicht allzuviel dazu zu geben. 

Wenn da jetzt echt Federung UND Absenkung funktionieren wäre das evtl was für mein Hardtail.


----------



## demlak (13. Juli 2016)

gesagt - getan

Persönlicher Bericht/Meinung zu der KSP 861


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Juli 2016)

cimmerier schrieb:


> Komische aber geniale Preise heute bei RockShox bei amazon.fr und Italien: (1)
> z.B. Pike 26 für 352,47 Euro (1 Stück)
> https://www.amazon.fr/Rock-Shox-RS9...id=1468959920&sr=8-24&keywords=rock+shox+pike
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, ich hab es mal gewagt und bin gespannt was kommt, das waren sogar nur 349 Euro


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Juli 2016)

skask schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 446725
> 
> 
> Also ich lese: Jahresabo kostet jetzt nur € 12,40.
> ...



Kleines Update/WARNUNG!!!!!!...nachdem ich dieses Abo vor einem halben Jahr erfolgreich bestellt habe (Firma PVZ aus Lübeck steckt dahinter) und auch den 50€ Gutschein erhielt, bekam ich heute einen Spam-Anruf von einer Callcenter-Nerv-Tusse aus Stuttgart (0711-xxx), dass ich ein "mtb-abo ja abgeschlossen hätte" und wegen "meines Unfalls" nun eine "Zahnzusatzversicherung" benötigen würde. Sie faselte etwas von "Axa Allgemeine" (zufällig bin ich da auch versichert) und sprach auch recht wirr und nervös aber mit viel Nachdruck.

Ich sagte Ihr, dass das mir zu blöd ist, legte auf, rief bei meiner Versicherung an und die bestätigten mir den Mumpitz. Also...Leute...Vorsicht beim Abschluss eines vermeintlich tollen Angebots. Für mich war es das letzte Mal, dass ich sowas gemacht habe....am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Juli 2016)

Ich bekomme täglich mindestens drei solcher Anrufe, ich leg da immer sofort auf. Da darfst dann auch nicht mehr bei amazon kaufen und musst dich bei google und Telefonbuch austragen lassen...

Die BIKE bekomme ich für lau. Die schicken die mir ungefragt zu.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juli 2016)

Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben einen solchen Anruf bekommen, würde allerdings auch meine Telefonnummern unter normalen Umständen niemals weiter geben, also wirklich nur dann wenn es einen sinnvollen Grund dafür gibt (z.B. einem Arzt für Rückfragen).
Warum sollte man bei Abschluss eines Zeitschriftenabos oder bei Amazon bzw. generell Internet-Bestellungen eine korrekte Telefonnummer angeben? Das ist doch absurd, ganz ehrlich Jungs... dafür gibt es E-Mail-Aliase, die man im Falle von SPAM sofort sperrt, oder man lebt halt dann mit den Anrufen!


----------



## nationrider (20. Juli 2016)

grundsätzlich bei telefonischen Kaltaquiseanrufen hat sich bei mir folgende Vorgehensweise etabliert:
Sich sehr interessiert zeigen und nachfragen ob man in 36 Monaten nach Ablauf der bevorstehenden Haftstrafe nochmal zu dem Angebot telefonieren könnte


----------



## toastet (20. Juli 2016)

Anrufsperren haben heute auch Festnetztelefone. Wer es lustig mag leitet die Anrufe eben an einen der anderen Nerver weiter 

Sich heute über sowas aufzuregen ist einfach nur verschwendete Energie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (20. Juli 2016)

kaltaquise kommt ja eben aus dem grunde der gesetzlichen regelungen nur noch selten vor... 

aber mal zu den leuten die öfter solche anrufe krigen.. oder fake telefonnummern angeben etc...

wie wärs wenn ihr einfach mal etwas bewusster durchs leben geht und nicht jeden scheiss ungelesen unterschreibt? 
da in deutschland (bis auf sehr wenige ausnahmen) eine dienstleistung nicht an werbung genüpft sein darf, kann man dann auch immer der werbung widersprechen.. schon bei vertragsabschluss... 
egal.. macht was ihr wollt und ärgert euch, bzw. habt unnötigen aufwand =)


----------



## NewK (20. Juli 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die BIKE bekomme ich für lau. Die schicken die mir ungefragt zu.


Was hast du dafür alles preisgegeben bzw. wie hast das geschafft?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Juli 2016)

@demlak und @toastet und  @hiTCH-HiKER ...Ihr Superschlauberger...nun entspannt Euch mal und scheisst mal nicht so klug..das kann jedem passieren. Ich unterschreib für gewöhnlich nicht mit Telefonnummer. Das muss irgendwie versehentlich passiert sein und mein Post war nur gut gemeint und sollte als Warnung gelten!!!

Aber eins kann ich Euch versprechen...beim nächsten post, wo Ihr ein Malheur berichtet (wenn Ihr Euch überhaupt mal die Blösse gibt), werde ich Euch das mit gleicher Münze zurückzahlen...Ihr seid vorgemerkt.


----------



## demlak (20. Juli 2016)

Sven, brauchst du dafür meine Adresse und Telefonnummer? =)

EDIT:
jedem kann ein Malheur passieren.. mir gings aber um cxfahrer und nicht um dich


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Sven, brauchst du dafür meine Adresse und Telefonnummer? =)
> 
> EDIT:
> jedem kann ein Malheur passieren.. mir gings aber um cxfahrer und nicht um dich



Okay...dann bist Du entlastet...Adresse brauche ich aber nicht...mir reicht übrigens "demlak" und Dein Profil "Hannover" völlig aus, um ein Profil von Dir zu bekommen (Langenhagen monatl.) ..geb das mal in google ein und Du wirst feststellen, dass es mit Deiner eigenen Anonymität nicht weit her ist. Grüsse dito vom "Fischkopf"..esse auch gerne Garnelen ;-)


----------



## demlak (20. Juli 2016)

man gut, dass das hier ein laberthread is =)
1. Langenhagen schon länger nicht mehr 2. esse ich keine Garnelen =) 3. is mir das absolut klar.. mir ging es ja um den _bewussten_ Umgang.. und mir is das alles nicht nur bewusst, sondern zum Teil auch so forciert.. mir ist auch bewusst, dass man ohne weiteres in wenigen Sekunden sogar meine Privatadresse dazu raus bekommt..
Ich kann dir dennoch sagen, dass ich selbst bei 8 catch-all Mailadressen, auf meine Postadresse und auch per Telefon keinen Spam erhalte.. und das liegt nicht an irgendeinem Spam Filter (es sei denn, man definiert jetzt greylisting als Filter) sondern an bewusstem Umgang mit Daten.
Bewusst heißt ja nicht gleich, dass ich mich als Einsiedler verkrieche.. sondern einfach weiß was ich da tu =)

Es ist ein RIESEN unterschied, ob jemand zentralisiert meine Daten zur Verfügung hat, oder ob jemand danach recherchieren muss.. bei dem einen falle ich ständig verdachtsunabhängig in Raster.. bei dem anderen gar nicht.
daher z.B Smartphone mit Cyanogenmod ohne Whatsapp etc.. kein Facebook Account etc.. aber dennoch viel Online..


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Juli 2016)

hast irgendwie schon recht...theoretisch magst Du recht haben, ist mir aber zuviel Aufwand mit den vielen accounts. Ich benutze trotzdem nicht überall den identischen usernamen, weil es eben nicht anonymisiert. Es gibt übrigens genügend automatisierte Programme, die im Netz nach Daten recherchieren und Daten sammeln. Der Trend zeichnet sich doch schon seit Jahren ab. Dafür braucht es keine "zentralisierte Datenablage". Rechtswidrige Weitergabe von emails ist auch sehr schwer nachvollziehbar und weit verbreitet.
Vielleicht hast Du bislang einfach nur Glück gehabt, denn einen Telefonspam bekommt man nur nach dem Zufallsprinzip...das hat nichts mit unbewusstem Umgang mit Daten zu tun..dafür reicht ein AB, der anspringt und sagt: hallo, hier ist demlak, ich bin zur zeit nicht zuhause.. ;-)


----------



## jts-nemo (20. Juli 2016)

Ok, das ist ja alles sehr interessant, und ich denke es ist im Laberthread auch ok, dass ein wenig gelabert wird - aber mittlerweile seid ihr so weit, dass es sich echt lohnen würde entweder nen Thread aufzumachen, oder in PN überzugehen. Nicht, weil ich euch überaupt nicht gönne hier darüber zu schreiben, sondern weil wir seit über einer Seite vom Thema weg sind. Genau dafür GIBT es ja Themen ;-)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Juli 2016)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ok, das ist ja alles sehr interessant, und ich denke es ist im Laberthread auch ok, dass ein wenig gelabert wird - aber mittlerweile seid ihr so weit, dass es sich echt lohnen würde entweder nen Thread aufzumachen, oder in PN überzugehen. Nicht, weil ich euch überaupt nicht gönne hier darüber zu schreiben, sondern weil wir seit über einer Seite vom Thema weg sind. Genau dafür GIBT es ja Themen ;-)



jetzt laberst Du aber auch, oder? ;-)

ok, sorry,....

back to topic:...on one/planetx haut zur Zeit eine Menge im Summer-sale raus, was preislich interessant ist..eventuell auch dank Brexit:
http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/deals/summer-sale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (20. Juli 2016)

die Umrechnung, wenn man da auf der Website direkt auf Euro umstellt, is aber auch hart.. da werden dann aus £1,999.99 mal eben 
2.635,99€ 
wo google umrechnet mit 2 389,2184 Euro


----------



## Jaerrit (20. Juli 2016)

Deshalb immer checken welchen Aufschlag das Kreditkarteninstitut nimmt und dann in ausländischer Währung bezahlen, kommt fast immer günstiger


----------



## jts-nemo (20. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> jetzt laberst Du aber auch, oder? ;-)
> ok, sorry,....



hö? Ja klar, is ja auch der Laberthread. Im Schnäppchenjägerthread wird gefordert/beschimpft, nicht off-topic zu posten. Hier wird drum gebeten...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn ihr einfach mal etwas bewusster durchs leben geht und nicht jeden scheiss ungelesen unterschreibt?
> da in deutschland (bis auf sehr wenige ausnahmen) eine dienstleistung nicht an werbung genüpft sein darf, kann man dann auch immer der werbung widersprechen.. schon bei vertragsabschluss...
> egal.. macht was ihr wollt und ärgert euch, bzw. habt unnötigen aufwand =)



Der war echt gut. Wie oft habe ich schon E-Mail SPAM bekommen, obwohl definitiv kein Häkchen jemals gesetzt war oder auch nur, weil ich eine E-Mail-Anfrage an die Firma gesendet hatte. Das ist alles illegal, aber doch gängige Praxis.
Insofern bleibt einem gar nichts anderes übrig als Aliase zu nutzen und ins Telefon-Pflichtfeld (das ist schon ein Widerspruch in sich, dass dies Pflicht ist) nur Unsinn einzutragen.


----------



## demlak (21. Juli 2016)

email ist ein sonderfall.. 1. darf ein geschäftspartner dir werbung schicken.. d.h. auch bei jedem kauf bei ebay oder amazon etc.. darf man dich hinterher mit werbung zuballern, bis dahin, wo du dem widersprichst.. und 2. gibts bei mail ja nunmal massiv "kaltaquise" die du nur verhindern kannst, in dem du filterst.. UND/ODER weißt wie du damit umgehst, dass SPAM in aller regel von Bots kommt, die bestimmte protokoll-implementierungen nicht verarbeiten können.. das nutzt man aus, in dem man halt greylisting aktiviert.. geht natürlich nicht bei gmx, web.de, apple, microsoft, etc.. sondern nur auf eigenem server..
dafür habe ich darüber hinaus KEINEN weiteren filter aktiv.. ausser, dass ich verbrannte mailadressen komplett sperre.. und so bekomme ich halt auf mehrere catchall adressen (also jede mail wird zu mir durchgestellt, egal was vor dem @-Zeichen steht) pro monat kaum mehr als eine handvoll spam-mails...


ich kann dir, unteranderem aus eigener erfahrung sagen, dass eine in deutschland ansässige firma sich hüten wird, kaltaquise zu machen. das kann verdammt teuer werden... =)


----------



## felixh. (21. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, ich hab es mal gewagt und bin gespannt was kommt, das waren sogar nur 349 Euro


Und schon versandt? Hab was von der Angebotsserie auf Amazon.fr bestellt - und versandt steht auf 26.07 geplant. Da kann man wohl noch recht skeptisch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mailo23 (21. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Und schon versandt? Hab was von der Angebotsserie auf Amazon.fr bestellt - und versandt steht auf 26.07 geplant. Da kann man wohl noch recht skeptisch sein.



Qui!
Livraison prévue aujourd'hui avant 20h

Habe allerdings den Euro extra ausgegeben für den Expressversand
Amazon.it lässt sich aber trotz Expressversand noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Und schon versandt? Hab was von der Angebotsserie auf Amazon.fr bestellt - und versandt steht auf 26.07 geplant. Da kann man wohl noch recht skeptisch sein.



Die Pike ist seit gestern im Versand und sollte spätestens am Montag da sein, ich rechne morgen oder Samstag damit:
Livraison : *Lundi 25 juillet 2016
*
Aber warum bist du skeptisch, nur weil der Versand erst nächste Woche erfolgt?
Ist ja nicht CRC oder ein anderer Laden, der uns schon mit zweifelhaften Methoden negativ überrascht hat.


----------



## felixh. (21. Juli 2016)

Auch Amazon gibts bei Preisfehlern stornos. Und je länger Versand und In der Zukunft liegt desto wahrscheinlicher


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Auch Amazon gibts bei Preisfehlern stornos.


In der Tat, hatte ich bereits.


----------



## cimmerier (21. Juli 2016)

Gerade war der Postmensch da und hat mir eine (schlecht verpackte, weil nur im Originalkarton) Pike 29 mit 150mm gebracht 
incl. zubehör und pumpe... :-D
Freu!!!!

PS: war allerding amazon Italien...


----------



## toastet (21. Juli 2016)

Italien, Frankreich, Spanien, hatte ich alle schon durch mit Rock Shox und Shimano Sachen, hat immer gut geklappt, auch bei Versandankündigung später. Aber klar, Storno kanns immer mal geben.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Auch Amazon gibts bei Preisfehlern stornos. Und je länger Versand und In der Zukunft liegt desto wahrscheinlicher



Die Preise waren schon genial, andererseits halte ich es auch nicht für ausgeschlossen, dass man Einzelstücke in 26" zum Selbstkostenpreis, oder gar darunter, loswerden möchte.


----------



## mailo23 (21. Juli 2016)

Ein paar nette Gabeln gibt es in Frankreich übrigens noch:

z.B.:
Fox Factory Float 34 27.5 140mm Kashima FIT4 2016 Black 380 Euro (2x)
2016 Fox 34 FLOAT 140 3Pos FIT4 27.5" 15QR 1.5 Tapered Matte Black 44mm Performance Fork 300 Euro (3x)
Rockshox Revelation Rct3 Maxle Lite 15 Solo Air 140 Motion Control Dna 3-Position Aluminium Steerer TapeRouge Disc - Noir, 27.5-Inch
220 Euro


----------



## felixh. (21. Juli 2016)

Ah - die 29er Pike hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Da hätte ich um 330€ auch noch zugeschlagen.


----------



## felixh. (21. Juli 2016)

BTW - braucht noch wer eine Fox 40 Performance Elite Fit4 26" ?
Dürfte prozentual wohl das größte Schnäppchen sein - grad mal 393€!

https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-Fourche-N...d=1469106252&sr=1-18&keywords=fourche+noir+26

Um 446€  pro Stück gäbs noch 2 Fox 34 Float Factory 150mm 27.5:
https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-Fourche-N...d=1469108669&sr=1-18&keywords=fourche+noir+26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (21. Juli 2016)

Bei der 40er ist das Bild falsch, es ist eine 29" Gabel, also keine 40.


----------



## felixh. (21. Juli 2016)

Doch auf 20mm umstellen - dann kommt die richtige Seriennummer und 203mm Federweg usw in der Beschreibung. Die letzte kostet nun aber schon 100 Euro mehr. Meine erste war noch 384 inkl Versand. (Eine Fox 29" mit 20mm Achse wäre a net blöd - da gibts nur die Fox 36 160mm Factory - leider net zu dem Preis)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Juli 2016)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Shimano XTR 9020 Bremse für 100€ pro Rad
> Lieferbar in 3 Wochen, wer warten kann bekommt evtl. wirklich ein Schnäppchen.
> 
> Ich hab mir grad eine bestellt.



Auf dem Bild sieht es aus als hätte der Gehäusedeckel einen leicht andere Farbe als bei der XT und er scheint etwas matter.
Ist das nur auf dem Foto anders und am Ende doch exakt das gleiche Chrom wie bei der XT?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich das Hochglanz-Chrom, das schön in der Sonne blendet, nicht optimal finde und bei meiner XT deshalb die Deckel einer Zee montiert habe.


----------



## bs99 (22. Juli 2016)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Shimano XTR 9020 Bremse für 100€ pro Rad
> Lieferbar in 3 Wochen, wer warten kann bekommt evtl. wirklich ein Schnäppchen.
> 
> Ich hab mir grad eine bestellt.
> ...


Hat die XTR auch die Probleme der neuen XT8xxx mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## bs99 (22. Juli 2016)

OMG
Das liest sich ja schlimmer wie in den Elixir-Threads.
Ich verzichte und fahre die XT785 weiter


----------



## Innsbruuucker (22. Juli 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Hat die XTR auch die Probleme der neuen XT8xxx mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt?



Also ich fahr die 9020 und hatte nur einmal Probleme am Vorderrad, dass der Druckpunkt weg war. Hab sie entlüftet und funktioniert seitdem wieder optimal. Bin vorher die alte XTR gefahren. Viel Unterschied gibts nicht.


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2016)

Für mich gibt es kein Argument für die XT8000 oder XTR9000 Reihe mehr.

Ich rüste aktuell meine Bikes auf andere Hebel (XTR988) oder komplett andere Bremsen (Saint820) um.

Wenn man die Druckpunktproblematik kennt, kann man sich teilweise damit arrangieren.
Beim Shreddern geht das gradeso noch,
beim Stolperbiken will ich das nicht auch nich nebenbei managen müssen...

Und Shimano nervt mich am meisten mit ihrer Ignoranz!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Juli 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wenn man die Druckpunktproblematik kennt, kann man sich teilweise damit arrangieren.
> Beim Shreddern geht das gradeso noch, beim Stolperbiken will ich das nicht auch nich nebenbei managen müssen...



Mir ist diese Druckpunktproblematik noch nie aufgefallen, ist das deiner Meinung nach wirklich ein relevanter Punkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (22. Juli 2016)

Man braucht doch nur mal das Forum zu durchsuchen. - Da findet man auf jeden Fall genug User, für die das relevant ist.

Ich habe eine XT aus der 8000er Serie bereits getestet - mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt möchte ich nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2016)

Naja die bremse funktioniert bei 100 tausenden problemlos. Nur weil ein kleiner Kreis mit besonderen Ansprüchen nicht damit klar kommt verliert sie ja nicht gleixhbdie kaufempfehlung....
Õffnet doch beim stolperbiken die bremse zwischen 2 schnellen bremsimpulsen nicht komplett. Somit wandert der Druckpunkt auch nicht da kein Öl nach strömen kann.

Meine Vermutung ist das eine Komponente  Hydrauliksystem zu flexibel ist. Entweder ist immer etwas Luft versteckt oder die Leitungen sind zu weich.

Entgasen des Öls hilft übriges da auch.


----------



## nationrider (23. Juli 2016)

Hab mir grad nen Satz SLX inkls. Metallbelaegen für 110€ bestellt. Fahre sie seit 2 Jahren am Enduro und hatte noch nie Stress...


----------



## Felger (23. Juli 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Naja die bremse funktioniert bei 100 tausenden problemlos. Nur weil ein kleiner Kreis mit besonderen Ansprüchen nicht damit klar kommt verliert sie ja nicht gleixhbdie kaufempfehlung....
> Õffnet doch beim stolperbiken die bremse zwischen 2 schnellen bremsimpulsen nicht komplett. Somit wandert der Druckpunkt auch nicht da kein Öl nach strömen kann.
> 
> Meine Vermutung ist das eine Komponente  Hydrauliksystem zu flexibel ist. Entweder ist immer etwas Luft versteckt oder die Leitungen sind zu weich.
> ...



Bitte hier klären 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt7-mit-shimano-xtr-trail-hebeln.751103/page-41#post-13948753

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungsbericht-magura-mt-5-mt-7.745125/page-17

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt5-mt7-erfahrungen.749971/page-63#post-13948273


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Õffnet doch beim stolperbiken die bremse zwischen 2 schnellen bremsimpulsen nicht komplett. Somit wandert der Druckpunkt auch nicht da kein Öl nach strömen kann.



Geiler Tipp...oh man...


----------



## bs99 (23. Juli 2016)

nationrider schrieb:


> Hab mir grad nen Satz SLX inkls. Metallbelaegen für 110€ bestellt. Fahre sie seit 2 Jahren am Enduro und hatte noch nie Stress...


Hast einen Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (23. Juli 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Hast einen Link?



Sind fuer At knapp 114 EUR: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-scheibenbremse-br-m675-b-ice-tec-set-88483


----------



## freetourer (23. Juli 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ..... Nur weil ein kleiner Kreis mit besonderen Ansprüchen nicht damit klar kommt verliert sie ja nicht gleixhbdie kaufempfehlung....
> Õffnet doch beim stolperbiken die bremse zwischen 2 schnellen bremsimpulsen nicht komplett. Somit wandert der Druckpunkt auch nicht da kein Öl nach strömen kann.
> 
> .....



Dein Ernst ?

Hier geht es doch gar nicht um besondere Ansprüche - den wandernden Druckpunkt hast Du auch auf einer längeren Abfahrt schon.


----------



## arghlol (23. Juli 2016)

mailo23 schrieb:


> Ein paar nette Gabeln gibt es in Frankreich übrigens noch:
> 
> z.B.:
> Fox Factory Float 34 27.5 140mm Kashima FIT4 2016 Black 380 Euro (2x)
> ...


Eine FOX 36 160mm 26'' ist noch für 414,- zu haben: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B015QUZ1YI

Edit: Und vorbei.. der Preis ist leider hochgegangen.


----------



## Nachaz (23. Juli 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Hat die XTR auch die Probleme der neuen XT8xxx mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt?


Habe mir genau die Bremsen von Rose bestellt und vor 2 Wochen montiert. An der VR-Bremse kommt der Druckpunkt - zumidest im Bikepark-Betrieb - ab und zu nach rütteligen Passagen mal etwas früher. Ist aber für mich durchaus noch im erträglichen Rahmen: das Teil bremst wenn es soll und gut.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (23. Juli 2016)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Habe mir genau die Bremsen von Rose bestellt und vor 2 Wochen montiert. An der VR-Bremse kommt der Druckpunkt - zumidest im Bikepark-Betrieb - ab und zu nach rütteligen Passagen mal etwas früher. Ist aber für mich durchaus noch im erträglichen Rahmen: das Teil bremst wenn es soll und gut.



Hast du sie um 99€ je bremse bekommen?


----------



## Nachaz (24. Juli 2016)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Hast du sie um 99€ je bremse bekommen?


Ja, war aber noch lagernd. OEM naturgemäß...


----------



## Jaerrit (24. Juli 2016)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Ja, war aber noch lagernd. OEM naturgemäß...


Wie häufig bei Rose, letztens die zwei losen Bremsscheiben im Karton mit einmal Packpapier drum fand ich dann nicht mehr lustig. Kann aber auch von Vorteil sein, damals bei den XT-Klickpedale waren die Kunststoffeinsätze mit Reflektoren dabei, mit welchen man dann mit normalem Schuhen fahren kann, da nehmen andere nochmal 8€ für


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2016)

Rose importiert auch selbst und nicht über Paul Lange. Darum sind da Sachen manchmal schneller verfügbar. War schon öfters Streitthema.


----------



## Mono-Linkrider (25. Juli 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Sind fuer At knapp 114 EUR: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-scheibenbremse-br-m675-b-ice-tec-set-88483


Slightly cheaper wthout I-T: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-scheibenbremse-br-m675-b-set-86987/wg_id-4161


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2016)

Wie wird denn die MT-8 so bewertet??



Danimal schrieb:


> Bei Mantel im Dienstags-Deal (also nur heute): Magura MT8 Next vorne+hinten mit 180/160er Scheiben für 249 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie wird denn die MT-8 so bewertet??



Schau mal ins Bremsenforum, da gibt es doch einen längeren Thread zu 

grüße


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Juli 2016)

250 Euro finde ich jetzt kein so krasses Schnäppchen für ein Bremse und Magura ist auch keine Premium-Marke, bei der man für den Namen bezahlen würde, so wie bei einer Saint-Bremse.
Kann man sich also auch sparen, wobei Mantel teilweise schon wirklich gute Paketpreise macht z.B. bei SRAM X1.


----------



## Jierdan (26. Juli 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> 250 Euro finde ich jetzt kein so krasses Schnäppchen für ein Bremse und Magura ist auch keine Premium-Marke, bei der man für den Namen bezahlen würde, so wie bei einer Saint-Bremse.
> Kann man sich also auch sparen, wobei Mantel teilweise schon wirklich gute Paketpreise macht z.B. bei SRAM X1.


Ironie braucht keine Smileys.

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2016)

Saint=Premium? naja... 

H20/Direktissima/Hope ist vielleicht Premium, aber Shimano ist auf dem gleichen Level wie Magura.

Wenn wäre die MT8 übrigens mit der XTR vergleichbar. Nur leichter, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. 

grüße


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Juli 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Saint=Premium? naja...



Mit Premium meine ich, dass man bei der Saint keine Sorge haben muss, dass sie sich in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt, wie es mir mit der HS-33 Jubiläumsedition aufgrund des spröden Materials zwei Mal passiert ist.
So ne Saint finde ich schon auch optisch richtig geil, die MT-8 erinnert mich optisch an die ersten Magura-Hydraulik-Bremsen Ende der 80er, Anfang der 90er Jahre.


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juli 2016)

Die MT8 ist eine Top Bremse. Sofern es die Next ist. Ich habe mir jedenfalls die Mt6 welche bis auf Aluhebel identisch ist gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hardtails (26. Juli 2016)

Premium 
Die Autoindustrie und die Presse über Apple haben echt ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2016)

Magura ist sicher exklusiver als Shimano.

Krasses Angebot. mit Scheiben.


----------



## mfux (26. Juli 2016)

Brauchts für Shimano-Trigger(I-spec) nen Maychmaker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (26. Juli 2016)

Fox 40 von Amazon.fr wurde heute geliefert. 3079g etwas schwerer wie vermutet. Sprich also wohl mit Stahlfeder:

384€ waren ein tolles Schnäppchen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Fox 40 von Amazon.fr wurde heute geliefert. 3079g etwas schwerer wie vermutet. Sprich also wohl mit Stahlfeder:
> 
> 384€ waren ein tolles Schnäppchen.



Coole Sache, die hätte ich mir für den Preis auch geholt!
Dass die Gabel mit Stahlfeder ausgestattet ist, das war doch aus der Modellbezeichnung ableitbar und mMn ist das auch besser so.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Fox 40 von Amazon.fr wurde heute geliefert. 3079g etwas schwerer wie vermutet. Sprich also wohl mit Stahlfeder:
> 
> 384€ waren ein tolles Schnäppchen.


deswegen war sie also vergriffen


----------



## felixh. (26. Juli 2016)

Naja - gab es in USA wohl auch teils mit Titanfeder. Und vergriffen? Nach meiner Bestellung war der Preis ja noch unter 400€ (hab ich hier ja gepostet) - und dann ein Tag später 484€..


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, die 40 kam ja eigentlich standardmäßig mit Titanfeder. Nachrüstfedern hat man dann gerne in der Stahlversion genommen.


----------



## arghlol (26. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Fox 40 von Amazon.fr wurde heute geliefert. 3079g etwas schwerer wie vermutet. Sprich also wohl mit Stahlfeder:
> 
> 384€ waren ein tolles Schnäppchen.


Ich hatte heute die Fox 36 von Amazon.fr in der Post.. oder zumindest den Karton einer Fox 36.
Beim Aufmachen für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde der Gedanke: "Fuck, falsche Farbe.. in weiß!?". Dann konnte das Hirn die Bilder ordnen und erkannte eine ganze andere Gabel. Gut, ohne die Canti-Sockel an der super "Winora Masera", die übrigens laut Waage bei der Post auch gute 3kg wiegt, hätte ich vielleicht noch länger gebraucht :-O

Jetzt erstmal mit meinem 1A Französisch den Sachverhalt bei der Retoure angegeben (ich hoffe die können sich einen Reim darauf machen was ich von ihnen möchte) und hoffen, dass das nicht noch Theater gibt.. dafür reicht mein Französisch nämlich bei weitem nicht :-/

Was mich etwas irretiert ist, dass die ja als neu von Amazon angegeben war. Nicht etwa ein Warehouse Deal o.ä. war. Wie kann da jemand die Gabel austauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klickfisch (26. Juli 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal mit meinem 1A Französisch den Sachverhalt bei der Retoure angegeben (ich hoffe die können sich einen Reim darauf machen was ich von ihnen möchte) und hoffen, dass das nicht noch Theater gibt.. dafür reicht mein Französisch nämlich bei weitem nicht :-/


Amazon.fr kann super englisch - so als Tipp


----------



## arghlol (26. Juli 2016)

Na dann können die sich mal warm anziehen! ;-)


----------



## damonsta (26. Juli 2016)

Bei den Preisen erkennt man was? Amazon hat keine Ahnung was sie verkaufen. Und anscheinend noch weniger von dem, was sie zurück bekommen. Wenn die Gabel eindeutig unbenutzt ist dann kann sie so ein ausgebeuteter EU Bürger, der der Sprache gar nicht mächtig ist, schon mal für eine FOX halten.


----------



## felixh. (26. Juli 2016)

Jip - das Amazon nicht wusste was sie da wirklich haben - hat man gut gemerkt. Irgendwie sind die Gabeln aus deutschen Beständen wo aufgekauft worden - aber dann waren sie so blöd dass sie die über amazon.it und amazon.fr verkaufen, statt zum doppelten Preis in Deutschland. Warum deutsche Bestände? Die Beschreibungen waren oft in deutsch. Wichtig war halt immer die Produktnummer zu überprüfen bei den Angeboten - die Titel waren ja oft nichtssagend oder falsch.
Aber der Karton der Fox 40 war auch recht komisch. Keine Beschreibung - nix. Das dürften OEM Gabeln sein. Nur die Produktnummer war außen am Karton. Auch keine Anleitung oder so beigelegen. Aber halt was viel wichtiger ist bei einer Coil Gabel - eine weiche und eine harte Feder zusätzlich.

Ich sollte Morgen noch eine Gabel für einen Freund bekommen (Pike 26) und übermorgen noch eine X0 Kurbel. Mal hoffen da geht alles glatt. Schön beschissen wenn man den Karton aufmacht und nicht das richtige Produkt drinnen.


BTW: heute hab ich noch eine Fox 34 Factory Fit4 150mm 26" um 299€ gesehen. Natürlich im Titel nur "Fox Fourche". Tauchen also noch immer wieder ein paar neue Schnäppchen auf.


Etwa: Fox 34, 140mm Performance Fit4 27.5"- 299€: https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-910-01-93..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=MRWFNEXBGYHC2TQMM57Y


----------



## damonsta (26. Juli 2016)

Ist das ein Schnäppchen? Performance für 300 Euro? Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Schnipp (26. Juli 2016)

Was bekommst man sonst in der Preisklasse?
Selbst ne Sektor ist noch teurer.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juli 2016)

Die Fox 34 Float 27,5" 150 FIT4 Factory gibts aber grad für 395€ in Silber. Kostet sonst wohl so 850€ (und bei Amazon Deutschland 1223€).
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B015QUYUIQ/

Lustig ist da der Preisverlauf in den letzten Tagen.


----------



## felixh. (26. Juli 2016)

Da die neue Performance auch FIT4 Kartusche hat - ist die eh nich viel schlechter wie die Factory. Klar die alten Performance waren Mist.


----------



## silvesta (26. Juli 2016)

also in ca 14 Tagen kriegst dann beim (Gratis )Kauf noch ein paar Euros cashback,
übrigens ich hab mir die Performance Variante 
https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-910-01-93...YUHM?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_386181_142849531_TE_item
grad bestellt, ( 299,- + 7,50 Lieferantenobulus)


----------



## mailo23 (27. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Aber der Karton der Fox 40 war auch recht komisch. Keine Beschreibung - nix. Das dürften OEM Gabeln sein. Nur die Produktnummer war außen am Karton. Auch keine Anleitung oder so beigelegen. Aber halt was viel wichtiger ist bei einer Coil Gabel - eine weiche und eine harte Feder zusätzlich.



Meine Fox 34 aus Frankreich war A Ware im normalen Karton mit Zubehör und Anleitung. Die Revelation von Amazon.it kam aus England,  aber auch Aftermarket mit vollem Zubehör.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk75 (27. Juli 2016)

Bin mir noch nicht mal 100 % sicher ob die auch alle aus Frankreich kommen.
Meine am Do bestellt, am Fr mittag die Versandbestätigung erhalten und am Mo klingelte der Postbote.
Rücksendeetikett wäre Bad Hersfeld also Amazon.de und der Karton war weder umverpackt noch zugeklebt.
Aber ansonsten alles dabei und tiptop.


----------



## Teuflor (27. Juli 2016)

hier stand dummes geschwafel


----------



## felixh. (27. Juli 2016)

mailo23 schrieb:


> Meine Fox 34 aus Frankreich war A Ware im normalen Karton mit Zubehör und Anleitung. Die Revelation von Amazon.it kam aus England,  aber auch Aftermarket mit vollem Zubehör.



Die Pike die grad ankam nun auch. Sogar mit Plastikfolie außen drum. Also wohl nur die 40er OEM.

Allerdings ist die Pike weiß statt wie bestellt schwarz. Meine 3 Bestellungen von amazon.fr kamen auch alle aus FR (aber verschiedenen Lagern dort).


----------



## klickfisch (27. Juli 2016)

dirk75 schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht mal 100 % sicher ob die auch alle aus Frankreich kommen.
> Meine am Do bestellt, am Fr mittag die Versandbestätigung erhalten und am Mo klingelte der Postbote.
> Rücksendeetikett wäre Bad Hersfeld also Amazon.de und der Karton war weder umverpackt noch zugeklebt.
> Aber ansonsten alles dabei und tiptop.


Je nachdem in welchem Lager die Gabel verfügbar ist sendet Amazon dir das natürlich aus dem dir nächsten, um die Frachtkosten zu reduzieren


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Die Pike die grad ankam nun auch. Sogar mit Plastikfolie außen drum. Also wohl nur die 40er OEM.



Bei der Pike stand doch weiß in der französischen Beschreibung, da musst du nochmal nachschauen.
Was meinst du mit 40er OEM?


----------



## felixh. (27. Juli 2016)

Bei meiner Pike stand weiß und schwarz dabei - Bild war schwarz. Daher bin ich von Schwarz ausgegangen (ist zum Glück eh egal):
Rockshox Pike Rct3 Maxle Lite 15 Dual Position Air 160 *Blanc* Aluminium Steerer TapeRouge Disc - *Noir,* 26-Inch
Bild war halt schwarz. Zur Produktnummer 9229004 findet man auch weiß wie schwarz und bei Rock Shox auf der Website finde ich da gar keine Auflistung.
Meine Fox 40 ist definitiv eine OEM und keine After Market Version. Evtl gibts die 40 Performance Elite aber auch gar nicht offiziell im Aftermarket - sprich alle die man so kaufen kann sind OEM.


----------



## damonsta (27. Juli 2016)

dirk75 schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht mal 100 % sicher ob die auch alle aus Frankreich kommen.
> Meine am Do bestellt, am Fr mittag die Versandbestätigung erhalten und am Mo klingelte der Postbote.
> Rücksendeetikett wäre Bad Hersfeld also Amazon.de und der Karton war weder umverpackt noch zugeklebt.
> Aber ansonsten alles dabei und tiptop.



Ich habe eine XX Kurbel bestellt, 86 Euro, tip top. Oder auch nicht - es kam der linke Kurbelarm. Mein Französisch ist vermutlich zu schlecht, um zu erkennen ob ich was Falsches oder was Richtiges bestelle.
Rücksendung nach DE kann ich nicht bestätigen, muss sie nach FR zurück schicken, kostet 7 Euro. Ich mache da jetzt aber kein Fass auf, so ist das wenn man Schnäppchen jegt.


----------



## Flo7 (27. Juli 2016)

Um sicher zu gehen was man bestellt, einfach die "*Référence constructeur:" *Nummer in Google eingeben und sehen was kommt 

Meine Gabeln, die ich bestellt hab, sind alle Aftermarket in OVP mit sämtlichen Zubehör, wie Service Kit, Token und Luftpumpe...
Die Preise waren ja absurd, da musste man zuschlagen


----------



## felixh. (27. Juli 2016)

Die ist aber nicht immer angegeben... Aber ja - alles was eine Nummer ist einfach suchen.

BTW - 29er gabs ja kaum: Fox 34 140mm 29" Fit4 Performance: 
https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-Performan..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=9AJH4R5K4978T753NC9T
um 433€ kein Superschnäppchen aber noch ein Top Preis. Ref: 910-01-932


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (27. Juli 2016)

Und hier ein weiteres Angebot - sucht wer eine Fox 40 Factory FIT4 27.5 - 775€?
https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-Factory-Fourche/dp/B01684PSJ4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_200_17?ie=UTF8&dpID=41EJLgvgH7L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=9AJH4R5K4978T753NC9T
Ref: 910-01-804 - ist also die 2016er FIT4 und keine alte RC2.

bzw Fox 34 29" Factory 140mm 500€ in silber hier: https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-Factory-Fourche/dp/B01684PSJ4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_200_17?ie=UTF8&dpID=41EJLgvgH7L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=9AJH4R5K4978T753NC9T


----------



## damonsta (27. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Die ist aber nicht immer angegeben... Aber ja - alles was eine Nummer ist einfach suchen.
> 
> BTW - 29er gabs ja kaum: Fox 34 140mm 29" Fit4 Performance:
> https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-Performance-Fourche/dp/B01684Q61S/ref=pd_sim_sbs_200_20?ie=UTF8&dpID=31zzThzCMAL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=9AJH4R5K4978T753NC9T
> um 433€ kein Superschnäppchen aber noch ein Top Preis. Ref: 910-01-932



Korrekt. War nichts angegeben. Aber eine EC90 für das Kinderrad tröstet mich schon. Und eine SID WC für mein Hardtail auch.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. Juli 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Und hier ein weiteres Angebot - sucht wer eine Fox 40 Factory FIT4 27.5 - 775€?
> https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-Factory-Fourche/dp/B01684PSJ4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_200_17?ie=UTF8&dpID=41EJLgvgH7L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=9AJH4R5K4978T753NC9T
> Ref: 910-01-804 - ist also die 2016er FIT4 und keine alte RC2.



Wenn die Ref.-Nr. stimmt, wäre das ja sogar eine Float. Außerdem ist sie jetzt für 732,58 gelistet. Eben waren noch drei, jetzt noch zwei verfügbar. Mal sehen, was da ankommt


----------



## felixh. (28. Juli 2016)

Factory fit4 ist immer float. Und der Preis ist halt adaptive. Mir persönlich wäre sie vs dem Performance Elite Preis letzte Woche aber zu teuer - nur den gibts ja eh nicht mehr. 550-580 fände ich entsprechend. 732 ist trotzdem viel billiger als anderswo.


----------



## der-gute (28. Juli 2016)

die XT785 Bremsen gibts schon nichtmehr...oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (28. Juli 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> die XT785 Bremsen gibts schon nichtmehr...oder seh ich das falsch?



Gibts aber öfter mal zu einem vergleichbaren Preis, hab vor einiger Zeit 110 Euro für das Set bezahlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (28. Juli 2016)

SLX ist doch eh baugleich, außer das eben nichts XT draufsteht: http://www.hibike.de/shimano-slx-m6...scheibe-und-pa904613647a3f3c025ea3c6a87e975dc


----------



## felixh. (29. Juli 2016)

SLX fehlt die eh nutzlose Druckpunktschraube. Macht sie sogar leichter zum entlüften. Und halt andere Farbe.

BTW - meine X0 2x10 Kurbel kam heute auch an. Retail Verpackung und alles okay.


----------



## Schnipp (29. Juli 2016)

Die XT kommen aber im Normalfall mit IceTech Sinter-Belägen die ja auch nicht gerade billig sind.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Juli 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Die XT kommen aber im Normalfall mit IceTech Sinter-Belägen die ja auch nicht gerade billig sind.



Ja, das war zumindest bei meinem letzten Schnäppchen so und die IceTech-Sinter sind echt ein Muss!
Vorteil der SLX ist, dass sie nicht dieses dämliche Hochglanz-Chrom haben, das einen in der Sonne blendet.


----------



## Schnipp (29. Juli 2016)

Naja, die kann man dann für 2-3€ die Abdeckung der Deore tauschen. Sind schwarz und steht nur Shimano drauf in weiß. Wen es stört, der kann es wohl auch noch mit Aceton entfernen.
Siehe hier z.B.


----------



## R.C. (29. Juli 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Die XT kommen aber im Normalfall mit IceTech Sinter-Belägen die ja auch nicht gerade billig sind.



SLX mit Sinter sind aber immer noch billiger als XT.


----------



## Schnipp (29. Juli 2016)

116€ mit IceTech Sinter ist das günstigste was ich gefunden habe fürs SLX Set.
Da sind 52,99€ für die XT dann doch günstiger (gewesen).


----------



## fone (29. Juli 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Naja, die kann man dann für 2-3€ die Abdeckung der Deore tauschen. Sind schwarz und steht nur Shimano drauf in weiß. Wen es stört, der kann es wohl auch noch mit Aceton entfernen.
> Siehe hier z.B.


Das ist mal ein wertvoller Hinweis! Da wird die SLX wieder interessant, zumindest theoretisch - ich hab ja noch einen Satz MT5 rumliegen.


----------



## Schnipp (29. Juli 2016)

OK, verstehe nur gerade den Zusammenhang zwischen MT5 und SLX nicht. 

Oder meinst du wegen Umbau auf Shigura mit den SLX-Gebern mit schwarzem Deckeln!?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (29. Juli 2016)

Zu dem Lidl-Sonderverkauf ne Frage, auch wenn die Sachen in dem Prospekt zur Filiale nicht gelistet sind haben die die?


----------



## demlak (29. Juli 2016)

Ich kenne jetzt kein Prospekt und kann daher keinen Vergleich anstellen.

Das sah vor Ort so aus, als wenn das halt Lagerbestände sind - auch ältere Sachen

Edit:
man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass bei dem Sonderverkauf nicht die selben Waren stehen, wie in den normalen Filialen... sonst würde Lidl ja auch für den selben Artikel in unterschiedlichen Häusern unterschiedliche Preise zur gleichen Zeit anbieten.


----------



## toastet (29. Juli 2016)

Ok, müsste schon ein Stück fahren zur nächsten gelisteten Filiae und im Prospekt auf der verlinkten Seite waren keine Fahrradsachen erwähnt.


----------



## fone (29. Juli 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> OK, verstehe nur gerade den Zusammenhang zwischen MT5 und SLX nicht.
> 
> Oder meinst du wegen Umbau auf Shigura mit den SLX-Gebern mit schwarzem Deckeln!?


Die Deckeltauschgeschichte find ich gut. Würde also gerne ein SLX-Schnäppchen kaufen und einen Deore Deckel drauf machen. Kann aber nicht, weil ich sowieso noch unbenutzte Neu-Teile (MT5) zuhause übrig habe.

ich bin Konsumjunkie und Schnäppchenanfällig.


----------



## demlak (29. Juli 2016)

warum wurde der lidl hinweis KOMMENTARLOS gelöscht?


----------



## Bench (29. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> warum wurde der lidl hinweis KOMMENTARLOS gelöscht?


Vielleicht weil er in den Bekleidungs-Schnäppchenthread gehört hätte?


----------



## veraono (29. Juli 2016)

Für alle die, die  AA und AAA 1,2 V NiMh Akkus wofür auch immer brauchen :
Bei Aldi Süd gibt's derzeit “Ready to use“ Akkus in den genannten Größen für 4 EUR der Viererpack (die AA waren glaub 2400mAh, bei den AAA hab ich nicht geschaut).


----------



## demlak (29. Juli 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil er in den Bekleidungs-Schnäppchenthread gehört hätte?


Ah.. wusste nicht, dass es da einen eigenen gibt..

aber wenn das die Begründung ist, frage ich mich 1. warum löschen und nicht verschieben.. und 2. warum kommentarlos löschen.. ein kurzes "weil x y z" würde so manch eine nachfragerei mit anschließender diskussion im keim ersticken

Ich habe kein gesteigertes Geltungsbedürfnis und muss mein Text da unbedingt in den Thread wieder reinkriegen.. ich wüsste nur gerne einfach den Grund.. vielleicht kann ich den "Fehler" ja beim nächsten mal vermeiden..


----------



## Bench (29. Juli 2016)

Weil die Mods hier ein gesteigertes Zensurbedürfnis haben 
In den Tech-Schnäppchenthread einfach *nie wieder* etwas posten, und bald hat sich der dann eh erledigt. Die Mods wollen es so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (30. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> warum wurde der lidl hinweis KOMMENTARLOS gelöscht?


Im Schnäppchenjägerfred werden alle Beiträge kommentarlos entfernt.
Warum hat der wohl nach all den Jahren nur 2 Seiten?

Weil da nix als die aktuellen Schnäppchen drin sind.
Wer's anders will kann ja den Schnäppchen-mit-Gelaber-Fred aufmachen.

Ich schaue einfach in jenen und in diesen, man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. August 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Und hier ein weiteres Angebot - sucht wer eine Fox 40 Factory FIT4 27.5 - 775€?
> https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-Factory-Fourche/dp/B01684PSJ4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_200_17?ie=UTF8&dpID=41EJLgvgH7L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=9AJH4R5K4978T753NC9T
> Ref: 910-01-804 - ist also die 2016er FIT4 und keine alte RC2.
> 
> bzw Fox 34 29" Factory 140mm 500€ in silber hier: https://www.amazon.fr/Fox-Factory-Fourche/dp/B01684PSJ4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_200_17?ie=UTF8&dpID=41EJLgvgH7L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=9AJH4R5K4978T753NC9T





Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Wenn die Ref.-Nr. stimmt, wäre das ja sogar eine Float. Außerdem ist sie jetzt für 732,58 gelistet. Eben waren noch drei, jetzt noch zwei verfügbar. Mal sehen, was da ankommt





felixh. schrieb:


> Factory fit4 ist immer float. Und der Preis ist halt adaptive. Mir persönlich wäre sie vs dem Performance Elite Preis letzte Woche aber zu teuer - nur den gibts ja eh nicht mehr. 550-580 fände ich entsprechend. 732 ist trotzdem viel billiger als anderswo.



Habe heute morgen das Paket von Amazon.fr bei der Post abgeholt und es war tatsächlich die beschriebene Gabel, neu und mit Retailverpackung drin. Für den Link hast du auf jeden Fall was gut bei mir


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. August 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOPK27DP/on-one-parkwood-275-Frame
> 
> die scheinen dort komisch zu sein...den gleichen Rahmen bieten die gleich danach auch für 130euro an



Nö, sind sie nicht. Der Rahmen für 130,- ist ein 29er, der von dir verlinkte ist für 650B(+).


----------



## Aldar (4. August 2016)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Nö, sind sie nicht. Der Rahmen für 130,- ist ein 29er, der von dir verlinkte ist für 650B(+).



http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOPK27/on-one-parkwood-275-Frame

ahja?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. August 2016)

Stimmt, hatte eben nur den 29er für 99,99 GBP gesehen. Bei dem ist es übrigens das gleiche, ebenfalls in zwei Sales für unterschiedliche Preise. Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.

Damit ich noch was sinnvolles beitragen kann: Falls dort jemand bestellt, unbedingt den Wechselkurs im Shop mit dem aktuellen vergleichen. Könnte sein, dass eine Bezahlung in GBP günstiger ist.


----------



## Schibbl (4. August 2016)

Aldar schrieb:


> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOPK27DP/on-one-parkwood-275-Frame
> 
> die scheinen dort komisch zu sein...den gleichen Rahmen bieten die gleich danach auch für 130euro an


Nein das ist nicht komisch. Das Thema nennt sich im Handel "Konversion". Dabei werden abhängig vom Zielland und/oder Währung andere Preise für den selben Artikel festgelegt. Das sieht man z.B. bei großen Textilhändlern auf den Etiketten mit mehreren Währungen und Ländercodes (z.B. Zara Filialen). Deren Umrechnungskurse entsprechen eher der Positionierung am dortigen Markt als am Wechselkurs.
Fazit: Bei Planet X immer in GBP bestellen (solange die Shopsoftware dieses Feature noch für Lieferungen nach Deutschland zulässt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2016)

.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. August 2016)

Das meinte @Aldar vermutlich. Beim 29er würde ich @k_star zustimmen, da bei den beiden Artikeln unterschiedliche Farb- und Größenoptionen auswählbar sind. Beim 27,5er erkenne ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## fone (4. August 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Weitere Sparaktionen bei Canyon*
> 
> *Olympia-Sale MTB*
> https://www.canyon.com/specials/olympia-sale/mtb.html
> jetzt auch Rahmensets reduziert



Ein Rennrad wär noch was, ich habe gerade einen Lauf...

Was spricht gegen so ne billige Kiste?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Ein Rennrad wär noch was, ich habe gerade einen Lauf...
> 
> Was spricht gegen so ne billige Kiste?


 
Wo ist da eins billig - sind 1200.-€ für dich billig? Ich finde beim Rennrad reichen 500.-€, da ist ja nichts dran.


----------



## fone (4. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wo ist da eins billig - sind 1200.-€ für dich billig? Ich finde beim Rennrad reichen 500.-€, da ist ja nichts dran.


Hab mich verguckt, die billigen sind ja Fitnessräder.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. August 2016)

Welchen Rahmengröße brauchst, würde evtl mein Rennrad abgeben


----------



## Derivator22 (4. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde beim Rennrad reichen 500.-€, da ist ja nichts dran.


----------



## tackleberry (4. August 2016)

Moin, gibt' noch irgendwo gute Angebote für 26" Laufräder für Leute die fast garnicht im Gelände unterwegs sind sondern eher auf Radwegen auf Tempo fahren? Ich würde gerne mal die 10-16 Jahre alten Laufräder an meinem Giant ATX 860 gegen was leichteres tauschen. Zurzeit fahren ich 90 Minuten lang 26 Km/s im Schnitt entlang der Donau


----------



## coddatec (4. August 2016)

z.B. hier
http://www.actionsports.de/laufraeder/laufradsatz-angebote/mtb-disc-26-zoll/?p=1


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2016)

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/shop/mountain/mountain-wheels/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (5. August 2016)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Moin, gibt' noch irgendwo gute Angebote für 26" Laufräder für Leute die fast garnicht im Gelände unterwegs sind sondern eher auf Radwegen auf Tempo fahren? Ich würde gerne mal die 10-16 Jahre alten Laufräder an meinem Giant ATX 860 gegen was leichteres tauschen. Zurzeit fahren ich 90 Minuten lang 26 Km/s im Schnitt entlang der Donau



http://www.bikeunit.de/sunring-black-flag-lrs-comp-26-15mmx12-schwarzschwarz-ww-363390.html


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. August 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


>


stimmt schon, gebrauchte Rennräder kauft man am Besten antizyklisch nach der Saison, idealerweise im Winter. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Budget von 500€.


----------



## Derivator22 (5. August 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> stimmt schon, gebrauchte Rennräder kauft man am Besten antizyklisch nach der Saison, idealerweise im Winter. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Budget von 500€.


Denke, dass ist wie bei den MTB's:
Demjenigen, dem ein 500€ Rennrad taugt, dem taugt auch ein 1000€ Fully.
Wem Deore taugt, der braucht auch am Renner nur Tiagra.
Carbon rückt für 500€ in weite Ferne...
Ich fahre beides und sage: man kann mit 500€ RR fahren, ohne Frage - ob man jedoch glücklich damit wird, das ist eine subjektive Frage...

BTW:
Den Black Flag LRS gab es vor einem halben Jahr für 89€


----------



## fone (5. August 2016)

1000€ Fullies gibts nicht, so gehts schon mal los.

Den Black Flag LRS hätte ich abzugeben. Mein 26" Rad wurde geklaut...


----------



## Derivator22 (5. August 2016)

fone schrieb:


> 1000€ Fullies gibts nicht, so gehts schon mal los.



Genauso wie 500€ RR.

Im Baumarkt findest du die Range.
Im Sale ab und an auch. Generell gilt für beide das gleiche.


----------



## fone (5. August 2016)

Kenn mich mit Rennrädern nicht aus. 500 klingt in der Tat wenig.


----------



## toastet (5. August 2016)

Der Rennradmarkt ist doch total kaputt. Da bekommt man für 6-700 Euro, mit verhandeln ggf. dann eben auch 500, wirklich schicke Alurenner mit Ultegra, Carbongabeln, schönen Laufradsätzen und unter 9 kg die nicht älter als 5 Jahre sind. Das geht beim MTB nicht, beim RR ist der Markt da aber recht groß mit vielen Größen zur Auswahl.
Ebay Kleinanzeigen und sowas, hier im Bikemarkt ist ja meist in allen Bereichen alles etwas teurer.
Neukauf macht da nur wenig Sinn in dem Preisbereich.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. August 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Denke, dass ist wie bei den MTB's:
> Demjenigen, dem ein 500€ Rennrad taugt, dem taugt auch ein 1000€ Fully.
> Wem Deore taugt, der braucht auch am Renner nur Tiagra.
> Carbon rückt für 500€ in weite Ferne...
> ...


Nicht ganz. Bei Rennrädern bekommt man schon des öfteren mal fürn halben Tausi "alte" Traummodelle mit 105/Ultegra und 9fach an hochwertigen Rahmen verbaut angeboten, also weit weg von Deore alias Sora/Tiagra. Bei Rennrädern tut sich doch IMHO evolutionstechnisch betrachtet eh nicht soviel wie beim MTB.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2016)

Ist doch klar, ein 500.-€ Renner ist für einen Rennradfahrer unfahrbar - wie ein 500.-€ MTB für MTBiker.
Aber als Trainingsgerät nebenher völlig akzeptabel. Da ist doch echt nix dran an so einem Renner - wenn man keine Scheibenbremsen, Carbongabeln  usw braucht.
Zum Rennradfahren reicht mir auch (falls ich das wieder ausgraben wollte) mein altes DuraAce-Chrom-Stahl Rennrad aus 1991. Das fährt genauso gut oder schlecht auf der Strasse wie ein modernes, klar hat nur Unterrohrschalter, aber was braucht man denn am Rennrad sonst besonders?

SOwas hier zB reict doch voll aus: https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/trek-1-2-t-h2-x0025323?varid=15428
(nur kurz gegoogelt, gibt sicher günstigeres/besseres).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, ein 500.-€ Renner ist für einen Rennradfahrer unfahrbar - wie ein 500.-€ MTB für MTBiker.
> Aber als Trainingsgerät nebenher völlig akzeptabel. Da ist doch echt nix dran an so einem Renner - wenn man keine Scheibenbremsen, Carbongabeln  usw braucht.
> Zum Rennradfahren reicht mir auch (falls ich das wieder ausgraben wollte) mein altes DuraAce-Chrom-Stahl Rennrad aus 1991. Das fährt genauso gut oder schlecht auf der Strasse wie ein modernes, klar hat nur Unterrohrschalter, aber was braucht man denn am Rennrad sonst besonders?
> 
> ...


geht mir genauso...bin jahrelang meinen ollen Müsing Stahlrenner aus Cloppenburg gefahren mit unfahrbarer 8fach 600er Schaltgruppe (mit STI) und 32Speichen-LR mit Ceramikfelgen. Ich Blödmann hab das bike seinerzeit für 450€ verkauft....ärger ich mich noch heute drüber, da ich mit aktuellem bike keinen Deut schneller bin (dafür etwas steifer, seelenloser).


----------



## frogmatic (5. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zum Rennradfahren reicht mir auch (falls ich das wieder ausgraben wollte) mein altes DuraAce-Chrom-Stahl Rennrad aus 1991. Das fährt genauso gut oder schlecht auf der Strasse wie ein modernes, klar hat nur Unterrohrschalter, aber was braucht man denn am Rennrad sonst besonders?


Also mein alter CroMo RR hat ein so butterweiches Sitztrohr, dass schon bei meinen 75kg die Kette links und rechts am Umwerfer streift, wenn ich etwas fester trete 

Nicht, dass das schlimm wäre... mein neues ist halt deutlich steifer. Schneller ist das eher durch die Laufräder mit den wenigen Speichen.
Fürs Training macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. August 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich Blödmann hab das bike seinerzeit für 450€ verkauft....ärger ich mich noch heute drüber, da ich mit aktuellem bike keinen Deut schneller bin


Sowas kommt mir schwer bekannt vor 

Beim Rennrad gibt es halt andere Belastungspunkte, je nachdem wieviel Bumms jemand in denen Beinen hat kann da auch mal der Tretlagerbereich weich getreten sein... Wenn man das ganze langfristig als Trainingsgerät haben möchte sollte man in meinen Augen min. ne 105er Gruppe nehmen, aber auch ein paar Jahre alte Räder bekommt man teils günstig, wurde ja oben schon geschrieben


----------



## Joker2980 (5. August 2016)

Gibt es die alten XT 785  Bremsen auch in einem deutschen Shop für  ca. 100€?


----------



## Schnipp (5. August 2016)

Unter 119€ wüsste ich keinen anderen Anbieter mehr:
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=14991


----------



## Joker2980 (5. August 2016)

Ach die haben Sie wieder drin Zeit lang gab es die nicht mehr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. August 2016)

Da kann man aber auch schon fast bei Mantel die MT8  für 280 kaufen.


----------



## bs99 (5. August 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Da kann man aber auch schon fast bei Mantel die MT8  für 280 kaufen.


Die 119 der XT sind für v+h...


----------



## Schnipp (5. August 2016)

MT8 mit Scheiben im Set für 280:
https://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt8-next-satz-scheibenbremse


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. August 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Die 119 der XT sind für v+h...



Das ist schon ein Hammer Preis für die erste meiner MTB-Bremsen, die selbst mit Sinter-Belägen überhaupt nicht quietscht, gut dosierbar ist, im Vergleich zu meiner alten Avid wesentlich standfester ist, geniale Hebel hat und leicht zu entlüften ist.
Alle bis dahin von mir getesteten Bremsen hatten irgendwelche Macken, die genervt haben. Insofern besten Dank an Shimano für diese Volksbremse!


----------



## Joker2980 (5. August 2016)

Ja für das Geld ist es echt eine super Bremse ! Habe an ein paar Bikes nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht!


----------



## fone (8. August 2016)

bs99 schrieb:


> Die 119 der XT sind für v+h...


Oha! ok!  Krass.

Verdammt, hab keine Kapazitäten in meinen Reserveteile-Kisten.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. August 2016)

Falls wer über die Vaude Bikebag nachdenkt - die gibts so um 30 € incl Versand idR bei ebay oder ebay.kleinanzeigen.
Hatte ich jedenfalls bezahlt. 60€ sind IMHO zu viel Geld dafür.
Das Ding ist lediglich ein großer Sack mit einem stabilen Reissverschluss; die Innentaschen für die Laufräder passen nicht für 29er. Schutz sollte man nicht erwarten, also Schaltauge Bremshebel usw dick mit Polster umwickeln.
Ich hatte damit meine XXL-18kg-Fanes nach LP mitgenommen, das waren UNTER 23kg komplett (bei manchen Airlines wichtig).


----------



## jammerlappen (8. August 2016)

Kommt man damit im ICE unter?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. August 2016)

Fahre nie mit der Bahn. Keine Ahnung. Die Maße stehen ja bei.


----------



## klickfisch (8. August 2016)

Muss man das Hinterrad ausbauen oder bekommt man sein Enduro auch nur mit ausgebautem Vorderrad in die Tasche?
(Ich tippe mal nein, sonst würde es keine zwei LRS Fächer geben…)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. August 2016)

Wenn du eins mit 24" Rädern fährst, evtl.  - schau dir doch mal die Maße an.


----------



## piilu (8. August 2016)

Man muss schon beide Räder raus machen.  Kommt immer drauf an wie voll der ICE gibt pro Abteil genau einen Platz wo die Tasche gescheit hinpasst


----------



## .floe. (15. August 2016)

Schei**e Doppelpost


----------



## .floe. (15. August 2016)

Hat denn hier jemand das gestrige Planet X Angebot für die Tune King/Kong abgreifen können? Da gab es das Set für 199 Pfund. Hatte ich im Warenkorb, aber zu lange gewartet - puff - ausverkauft 

Gab bzw gibt aber auch sonst noch gute Angebote, zB FSA Steuersätze oder Gilles Berthoud 26" Fender für ca 20€. Reinschauen lohnt: http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/deals/...tm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=BanWideGOARSALE

Edit: Tune Kong 142x12mm XD Freilauf gibts noch für 150 Pfund


----------



## Baharott (19. August 2016)

Hallo,
Bin grad auf der Suche nach schwarzen DH Pedalen ( evtl mit Gold Akzenten) 
Gibt es momentan gute Angebote?


----------



## Joker2980 (19. August 2016)

Also die Shimano Saint vielleicht bekommt man schon für 45€ aber knacken leicht


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (19. August 2016)

Fahre seit kurzem die Superstar nano x. Mit five ten stealth Sohle hält das bombig, dass man nicht mal den Fuß versetzen kann ohne anheben. Mit Versand nach Deutschland waren es 51€.


----------



## boblike (19. August 2016)

Mit dem Code SPEND20NEWS bekommst du noch 20% auf einen Einkauf über £75. Würde mich auch anschließen und einen Satz mit bestellen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. August 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> *Freizeit-Navigationsgerät »TEASI one³«*
> 
> *99,00€*
> 
> http://www.tchibo.de/freizeit-navigationsgeraet-teasi-one-p400089461.html



Weiss jemand ob man darauf die OpenAndroMap performant nutzen kann und ob der Akku wechselbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (26. August 2016)

Osm Karten gehen,  aber das konvertieren ist etwas umständlich.  
Der Akku ist fest verbaut.  
Das Gerät ist aber ganz klar ein Einsteigergerät,  dass sicher ok für das Geld ist,  aber in vielen Bereichen mit zb einen teuren Garmin  nicht mit halten kann. 
Wer nur seine Touren trackt und ab und zu mal eine Tour aus den Internet nachfährt wird mit dem Gerät sicher glücklich.  
Es ist auf jeden Fall besser als mein Garmin Dakota,  dass ich davor hatte


----------



## musiclust (26. August 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall besser als mein Garmin Dakota,  dass ich davor hatte



Was genau ist besser als am Dakota?


----------



## CrossX (26. August 2016)

Der Prozessor ist deutlich schneller.  Wenn du die Karte zoomst oder die Route berechnet wird,  ist das Teasi schneller.  Zudem ist die Routenplanung wirklich gut gemacht.  Einfach Adresse oder Kartenpunkt auswählen,  Start drücken und das Navi wirft dir mehrere Routenvorschläge raus.  
Dafür spiegelt das Display leider etwas.  Ganz großer Minuspunkt ist leider der Höhenmesser.  Weil das Teasi kein Barometer hat,  stimmen die Höhendaten  vorne und hinten nicht.  Mich persönlich stört das nicht,  aber sollte man erwähnen


----------



## ChriAusTirol (27. August 2016)

Hallo

Ich brauche eine neue Federgabel da ich mir einen neuen Rahmen angeschafft habe (650B),  fahre momentan vorne noch mit 26" 

Momentan bekommt man die Fox 34 Float Factory 27,5 160mm von 2015 um ca. 400€, sollte ich da schon zuschlagen oder auf den Winter warten, eigentlich hätte ich gerne eine Absenkung da ich doch gerne auch längere Strecken den Berg hoch fahre.

Ich bin noch nicht so lange am Biken dass ich weiß wie sich die Preise so übern Winter halten und wann Abverkäufe bzw. die beste Zeit für Käufe ist.
Am liebsten wäre mir eine Fox 34 Talas 160/130 oder Rock Shox Pike DPA 160/130, werden die in absehbarer Zeit günstiger?

Best Regards


----------



## toastet (27. August 2016)

Fängt jetzt langsam an mit den Abverkäufen, ruhig warten. Wegen Fox am besten RCZ Bikeshop Newsletter beachten, da kann es dann jeden Tag soweit sein, dass auf einmal ne passende dabei ist. Aber bike-discount/Radon und auch Canyon (ebayname bikepartsonweb) haben sowas mal dabei als Schnapper. Teilweise eben aus Ausstellungsrädern dann massiv reduziert.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. August 2016)

Bei rcz sollte man allerdings das Kleingedruckte lesen, zum Thema Rücksendung... Falls doch mal das falsche geliefert wird kann es spassig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (27. August 2016)

Stimmt,  aber dafür sind die Preise meistens so gut,  dass man (fast) ohne Verlust weiter verkaufen kann, wenn man was falsches geordert hat.. 
Ich bin so bislang ganz gut mit gefahren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. August 2016)

McFlury schrieb:


> *ROCKSHOX Rear Shock Monarch PLUS RC3 DeBonAir 216x63mm *
> 
> *für 179,99€!!!*
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/...lus-rc3-debonair-216x63mm-black-p1821sus.html



Schade, gab offenbar nur noch wenige oder gar nur einen auf Vorrat, das war wirklich ein interessantes Angebot


----------



## McFlury (29. August 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Schade, gab offenbar nur noch wenige oder gar nur einen auf Vorrat, das war wirklich ein interessantes Angebot


ja, da ging es wohl um Minuten.


----------



## ChriAusTirol (29. August 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Fängt jetzt langsam an mit den Abverkäufen, ruhig warten.


vielen Dank für die Antwort, werde dann noch warten und den Schnäppchen-Thread im Auge behalten 
Mal schauen was sich da so alles abstauben lässt.


----------



## dani08051991 (29. August 2016)

ChriAusTirol schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Antwort, werde dann noch warten und den Schnäppchen-Thread im Auge behalten
> Mal schauen was sich da so alles abstauben lässt.


Zufällig für ein schwarzes Strive? 
Ich finde 400€ für die Fox eigentlich schon recht gut...


----------



## Jaerrit (31. August 2016)

Mal wieder ein typisches RCZ-Erlebnis: Meine vor ca 1 1/2 Wochen bestellten XTR-Shifter zu 70€ oder so wurden mir eben storniert. Mein gestern Abend bestelltes XTR-Schaltwerk hatte bereits heute früh eine Trackingnummer und ist unterwegs... Bei Private Sales mit Lieferzeit bin ich 2 mal storniert worden, 2 vorrätige Sachen konnte ich günstig abgreifen. Langsam stellt sich ein Lerneffekt ein


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2016)

.


----------



## freetourer (31. August 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein typisches RCZ-Erlebnis: Meine vor ca 1 1/2 Wochen bestellten XTR-Shifter zu 70€ oder so wurden mir eben storniert. ...



Die hatte ich auch bestellt - vorgestern habe ich auch den Storno bekommen.

Gestern waren die XTR Shifter doch wieder im Sale für 100.- Euro.


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2016)

Gibt es grade einen Code für RCZ?

Will ein Federbein kaufen...


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (1. September 2016)

Doch es gibt fox Federbeine für 100-200

Edit: aber ohne Code. Alles klar. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. September 2016)

RCZ ist wirklich grenzwertig und oft weichen die Beschreibungen von den Artikeln ab. Hab gerade zwei Ultegra STI fürs Rennrad (45€!!!!) bestellt und ein SLX-Schaltwerk. Immerhin meinten sie da schon "15 days" aber eine Benachrichtigung habe ich bislang noch nicht erhalten obwohl der Zeitraum fast abgelaufen ist. Ist schon son Saftladen..aber die Preise sind irre, da bin ich leidensfähig.


----------



## marcel_wob (1. September 2016)

Da habe ich wohl bislang immer Glück gehabt.  Ich bestelle regelmäßig und länger als 2-3 Tage habe ich nie auf die Lieferung warten müssen. 
Man muss halt aufpassen,  welche Lieferzeit für den Artikel angegeben ist...


Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## toastet (1. September 2016)

jo, bisher ging es immer schnell. mit dem support hatten wir ja schon, dass es da nur fluppt mit dem kontakt in englisch. 

mit meinen mt7, die dann entgegen der beschreibung ohne druckpunktversteller und hebelweitenschraube kamen hatte ich dann 30 euro in punkten bekommen. hebelweite brauch kein mensch und druckpunkt kostete nichtmal 20 euro die 2 teile, also alles bestens nachher. aber sonst mit anderen bremsen, schaltwerken, gabeln, ketten, klamotten immer sehr sehr gute deals gemacht und wenn es nicht eh dabei stand auch nie mehr als 2-3 tage auf den kram gewartet.


----------



## Triturbo (1. September 2016)

Also ich habe da auch schon oft geordert. Das lieferbare Zeug kam immer innerhalb von 5-6 Tagen bei mir an. Die 20 working Days kosten die aber auch gern mal aus, aber auch mit meiner 99€ XT Kurbel lief wieder alles schnell und zu voller Zufriedenheit. Der Preis macht die Musik, und Service will in diesem Land ja eh keiner mehr bezahlen.


----------



## Jaerrit (3. September 2016)

Ha! Ich hab mal nett drauf hingewiesen das dies mein zweiter stornierter Private Sale Einkauf sei, da hab ich doch glatt lagernde XTR-Hebel bekommen, und trotzdem noch 500 Punkte... Preise sind halt wirklich gut, und das sie dann die Kohle vorab haben wollen kann ich teilweise nachvollziehen. Den Laden als Saftladen bezeichnen würde ich jetzt nicht, aber ein wenig halbseiden ist das ganze schon. Unseriös ist was anderes, die Kohle für den DT LRS den ich bezahlt hatte der nach 20 Tagen storniert wurde habe ich umgehend zurückbekommen, inkl 10€ in Punkten, habe ich jetzt quasi nen XT-Umwerfer für Lau bekommen. Passt schon weitestgehend, und bei Lagerware brauchen die bei mir max 2 Werktage bis die Sachen da sind


----------



## yeeehaaa (4. September 2016)

Hey!
Ich hatte gestern Nacht ein ungewöhnliches Erlebnis: Hier im Forum war idealo Werbung für einen Met Parachute für ~45€ +6,90€ Versand bei helmexpress.com zu sehen. Auf der genannten Seite gab es das Angebot nicht, nur über idealo... Ich habe dann mal bestellt, bin allerdings etwas verunsichert ob überhaupt was kommt und ob es der aktuelle Helm sein wird oder die Vorgängerversion... Naja mal abwarten, wenn alles past wars auf jeden Fall ein krasses Schnäppchen. Werde berichten was ankommt.

Das Angebot war auch nur für ein paar Stunden da, nächste morgen waren es wieder 119€.
http://m.idealo.de/preisvergleich/O...ute-schwarz-rot-matt-met.html#moreMainDetails

Bei der Preisentwicklung ist es noch zu sehen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. September 2016)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Naja mal abwarten, wenn alles past wars auf jeden Fall ein krasses Schnäppchen. Werde berichten was ankommt.



Wenn du dafür den neuen Parachute bekommst, den es seit 2015 gibt, dann ist es ein krasses Schnäppchen.
Den Pre-2015 Parachute hingegen würde ich persönlich nicht fahren wollen, da bringt es dann auch nix, wenn man sich ein paar Euros gespart hat.


----------



## yeeehaaa (5. September 2016)

Ja, den alten möchte ich auch nicht. Es war der aktuelle abgebildet, schwarz rot und für mein Kartoffelkopf in Größe L 59-62 bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (5. September 2016)

Hallo,

hab das gerade im Schnäppchenjäger-Beitrag gelesen

Hier warum auch immer noch gar nicht erwähnt - 25% bei http://superstarcomponents.com/
mit "Summer25" noch bis Heute Abend.
Damit etwa Laufradsatz mit CX-Ray, der neuen Flow MK3 (oder auch Arch/Crest MK3), Alunippel, und Switch Ultra Lite Front, Swith Ultra Hinten und Adaptern nach Wahl - um 260GBP inkl. Versand nach DE/AT. Sind derzeit so 310€

wie ist den die Einspeichqualität ?
Naben sollen ja recht gut sein.
Was wird ein 29er Laufradsatz mit Arch MK3, Cx-Ray und den Switch Ultra light Naben wiegen ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## freetourer (5. September 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab das gerade im Schnäppchenjäger-Beitrag gelesen
> 
> ...



Ich hatte bereits mehrere Superstar - Sätze in Gebrauch bzw. im Zentreirständer und für Freunde auszentriert. Den ersten Satz hatte ich vor ca. 4 Jahren mal dort gekauft.

Die Einspeichqualität is mal so mal so. - Beim letzten Satz von vor ca. 3 Monaten war die Speichenspannung am Vorderrad erstaunlich homogen und auch ausreichend hoch, beim zugehörigen Hinterrad total unterschiedlich und insg. zu niedrig. Einige Speichen waren quasi nur vorgespannt.

Ich packe deshalb jeden Superstar Satz bei mir in den Zentrierständer und zentriere ihn noch einmal komplett neu aus mithilfe von Messuhren und Tensiometer. Danach machen die dann logischerweise auch nicht mehr Probleme als ein komplett selbst aufgebauter Satz.


----------



## messias (5. September 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> Was wird ein 29er Laufradsatz mit Arch MK3, Cx-Ray und den Switch Ultra light Naben wiegen ?


Genau den Satz habe ich mir eben mal bestellt. Ich denke er sollte so bei 1650g +/- 30g rauskommen.


----------



## felixh. (5. September 2016)

Naja - auch nett anders wie bei anderen Discountern. Ein Tag fahren gehen dann ordentlich nachzentrieren und auf Spannung gehen.


----------



## Hans (5. September 2016)

wenn man es kann


----------



## fone (5. September 2016)

Hab jetzt endlich auch zugeschlagen. 
Danke @felixh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeeehaaa (5. September 2016)

GNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 
Das hätte ich nicht lesen sollen/dürfen, ich bin schon länger am überlegen wegen dem 29er LRS mit Egde 28 + switch evo.


Mein armes Konto


----------



## Jaerrit (5. September 2016)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> GNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> Das hätte ich nicht lesen sollen/dürfen, ich bin schon länger am überlegen wegen dem 29er LRS mit Egde 28 + switch evo.
> 
> 
> Mein armes Konto



Machs nicht... Mein LRS-Bauer hat zuletzt ne ganze Lieferung Edge 28 zurückgeschickt, die waren einfach total unsauber verarbeitet. Solche Exemplare müssen ja auch irgendwo hin


----------



## yeeehaaa (5. September 2016)

Tjaa bestellt ist jetzt schon, hab auch bisher nichts negatives über die Edge gelesen. Abgesehen von deinem Post.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. September 2016)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Tjaa bestellt ist jetzt schon, hab auch bisher nichts negatives über die Edge gelesen. Abgesehen von deinem Post.



Und ich hab die Felgen selber nicht gesehen, also wirste sicher was feines bekommen


----------



## fone (6. September 2016)

Hmm, ich hab auch mit Edge bestellt, aber die kleine 22.
Hab auf die Schnelle nur was negatives über die alternative bor 366 gefunden.


----------



## Jaerrit (6. September 2016)

Mein LRS-Bauer sprach auch explizit nur von der 28er, generell empfiehlt er die Edge auch gern, also keine Sorgen machen. Die 28er liefen am Stoß wohl sehr unsauber...


----------



## Newmi (6. September 2016)

Weiß zufällig jemand, wie schnell Canyon im Moment die Bestellungen abfertigt, die Helme und so weiter angehen??


----------



## fone (6. September 2016)

Bei Canyon weiß man das nie so genau. Wenn du also in 2 Wochen mit dem Helm in den Urlaub fahren willst, dann bestell nicht bei Canyon.
Diese Urlaubsgeschichten wurden hier einfach schon zu oft gepostet.


----------



## Newmi (6. September 2016)

Ich hatte eigentlich aufs Wochenende spekuliert.


----------



## Domowoi (6. September 2016)

@Newmi Ich meine probieren kannst du es, du kriegst ja die Trackingnummer.

Im Notfall musst du halt in einen Laden gehen und den von Canyon zurück schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (6. September 2016)

Ich hab jetzt das bestellt, was nicht pressiert. Schau'n mer mal, wie lange es dauert.


----------



## demlak (7. September 2016)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich hatte gestern Nacht ein ungewöhnliches Erlebnis: Hier im Forum war idealo Werbung für einen Met Parachute für ~45€ +6,90€ Versand bei helmexpress.com zu sehen. Auf der genannten Seite gab es das Angebot nicht, nur über idealo... Ich habe dann mal bestellt, bin allerdings etwas verunsichert ob überhaupt was kommt und ob es der aktuelle Helm sein wird oder die Vorgängerversion... Naja mal abwarten, wenn alles past wars auf jeden Fall ein krasses Schnäppchen. Werde berichten was ankommt.
> 
> Das Angebot war auch nur für ein paar Stunden da, nächste morgen waren es wieder 119€.
> ...



*neid*


----------



## rudi-ritzel (7. September 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Trick wie man den Newsletter von RCZ in englisch oder sogar deutsch bekommen kann?


----------



## dkc-live (7. September 2016)

Es gibt einen englischen und deutschen Newsletter. Leider wird der auch in französich abgeschickt


----------



## yeeehaaa (7. September 2016)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> GNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> Das hätte ich nicht lesen sollen/dürfen, ich bin schon länger am überlegen wegen dem 29er LRS mit Egde 28 + switch evo.
> 
> 
> Mein armes Konto


Hat sich wohl erledigt, weder Felgen noch Naben vorhanden. Bestellung wurde aufgehoben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. September 2016)

Mal wieder RCZ...hab supergünstige STI-Shifter abgegriffen fürs Rennrad, gekauft 27.08. mit Vermerk "15 days" im Angebot. Kauf wurde nach Zahlung bestätigt aber ansonsten hör ich von denen nix mehr.

Ist das normal? Keine Trackingnr..nix. Bis dieses Wochenende hätte der Klump da sein müssen...Mail ist auf jeden Fall raus aber irgendwie nervt der Laden ziemlich ab.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. September 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> hatte mit denen eigentlich nie probleme.
> 
> meine letzte reifenbestellung vom 30.06. wurde schnell versendet, war aber über die tracking-id nie erreichbar.
> gab irgendwie probleme mit der adresse und das paket ging zu rcz zurück.
> ...


.


----------



## messias (8. September 2016)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Hat sich wohl erledigt, weder Felgen noch Naben vorhanden. Bestellung wurde aufgehoben.


Welche Kombi hast denn bestellt? Da waren sie wohl mit dem Angebot erfolgreicher als gedacht, zumindest stehen die Stans Mk3 Felgen nun alle auf Backorder. Meine Bestellung (29 Arch Mk3) ist angeblich gerade beim Laufradbauer. Mal sehen, wie lang das dauert.


----------



## yeeehaaa (8. September 2016)

steht eigentlich im Zitat: Switch evo hubs, 29" ryde edge 28, war in der Kategorie enduro wheels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (8. September 2016)

Sorry, das war offensichtlich noch zu früh am Morgen für mich...


----------



## Jaerrit (8. September 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mal wieder RCZ...hab supergünstige STI-Shifter abgegriffen fürs Rennrad, gekauft 27.08. mit Vermerk "15 days" im Angebot. Kauf wurde nach Zahlung bestätigt aber ansonsten hör ich von denen nix mehr.
> 
> Ist das normal? Keine Trackingnr..nix. Bis dieses Wochenende hätte der Klump da sein müssen...Mail ist auf jeden Fall raus aber irgendwie nervt der Laden ziemlich ab.



Hm, bei 15 days rechne ich auf jeden Fall mit Arbeitstagen. Wäre dann der 16.9. Vielleicht mal an der Erwartungshaltung arbeiten  Im besten Fall davon ausgehen das nach 15 Tagen storniert wird, dann freust Du dich wenn doch was kommt


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hm, bei 15 days rechne ich auf jeden Fall mit Arbeitstagen. Wäre dann der 16.9. Vielleicht mal an der Erwartungshaltung arbeiten  Im besten Fall davon ausgehen das nach 15 Tagen storniert wird, dann freust Du dich wenn doch was kommt


Stimmt schon...hab auch kein Problem mit "Erwartungshaltung" aber cool wäre schon eine Benachrichtigung, denn das Geld ist ja schließlich schon raus. ;-).

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass sie mir letztes Mal einen falschen Artikel geschickt haben. Der falsche Artikel war zum Glück auch ein Schnapper  .


----------



## yeeehaaa (8. September 2016)

So, der Helm ist auch storniert worden. Großartig was die da abziehen.

Ich will kaufen, aber man lässt mich nicht -


----------



## demlak (8. September 2016)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> So, der Helm ist auch storniert worden. Großartig was die da abziehen.
> 
> Ich will kaufen, aber man lässt mich nicht -


bei dem preis ja auch kein wunder =)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. September 2016)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> So, der Helm ist auch storniert worden. Großartig was die da abziehen.
> 
> Ich will kaufen, aber man lässt mich nicht -



Interessant, die AGB lässt eigentlich eine Stornierung nicht zu (Punkt2):
https://www.helmexpress.com/agb

Ich würde spaßeshalber auf Einhaltung des Vertrages mahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeeehaaa (8. September 2016)

Ja warum wirds dann für den Preis angeboten? Das ist doch Verarsche, bin grad ziemlich genervt...


----------



## demlak (8. September 2016)

simple kostenlose werbung


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. September 2016)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Ja warum wirds dann für den Preis angeboten? Das ist doch Verarsche, bin grad ziemlich genervt...


Einfach klagen!


----------



## yeeehaaa (8. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> simple kostenlose werbung


Tja da wird was dran sein, die haben sich wahrscheinlich ein Limit von 0-10 Helmen gesetzt und danach wars "vergriffen". Witzigerweise ist der Helm immer noch als vorrätig im onlineshop geführt. 


Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Einfach klagen!


Das darf dann jemand mit Rechtsschutzversicherung und zu viel Zeit machen.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. September 2016)

.


----------



## demlak (8. September 2016)

die klage wird nichtmal angenommen.. weil preisfehler bei mehr als 50% recht eindeutig zu erkennen.. 

und bezüglich preisfehlern gibts schon entsprechende urteile zu hauf...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> der disclaimer im impressum ist auch lustig.


Ja der wiederspricht der AGB.... 
Würde mir auf jeden Fall den spass machen und sie förmlich in Lieferverzug setzen und auf die AGB verweisen, das sie ein verbindliches Angebot abgegeben haben! Und dies einzuhalten ist. Ob sie nun zu einem teureren Preis einkaufen müssen ist ja nicht dein Problem als Kunde, du hast ein Verbindliches Angebot verbindlich Bestellt, damit ist der Vertrag laut AGB bindend!


----------



## demlak (8. September 2016)

hier mal aus einer mail die ich mal bei einem anderen "preisfehler" in einem Onlineshop bekam.. es handelte sich um RAM-Speicher zu einem ca. 50% günstigeren Preis als marktüblich.. und ich hatte auch bereits schon bezahlt.

gerne könnt ihr die entsprechenden Paragraphen mal nachschlagen.. ich hab es getan.. und sehe da keinen Angriffspunkt.

Der entsprechende Onlineshop war aber so kulant, dass sie einen 10 Euro Gutschein von sich aus, als Entschädigung angeboten haben.



> Leider müssen wir Ihnen heute mitteilen, dass wir die von Ihnen bestellten Artikel nicht ausliefern können und den Auftrag stornieren.
> 
> Sollte eine Stornierung Ihres Auftrags nicht mehr möglich sein, da bereits ein wirksamer Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist, wird auf diesem Weg der Kaufvertrag aufgrund eines Erklärungsirrtum angefochten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hans (8. September 2016)

Mein Satz mit 29er Arch Mk3 wurde heute von Superstar verschickt
Dann hoffe ich, das die einspeichqualität noch passt, ich denke, die haben zur Zeit Stress.


----------



## demlak (9. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> simple kostenlose werbung
> 
> 
> yeeehaaa schrieb:
> ...


mit "kostenlos" meinte ich eher, dass die alle diese Bestellungen mit "Preisfehler" stornieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tackleberry (9. September 2016)

Ich suche eine Deore XT Komplettgruppe ohne Scheibenbremsen. Irgendwelche Tipps wo man gerade den besten Preis bekommt?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2016)

.


----------



## klickfisch (9. September 2016)

Ich gehe mal mit *339€* + Versand rein, für die 1x11
https://transalp-bikes.com/home/355-shimano-xt-m8000-mtb-gruppe-1x11-fach-30-zahne.html


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. September 2016)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Deore XT Komplettgruppe ohne Scheibenbremsen. Irgendwelche Tipps wo man gerade den besten Preis bekommt?


http://www.actionsports.de/shimano-xt-780-komplettgruppe-3x10-fach-schwarz-3842?sPartner=101


10fach..319€


----------



## tackleberry (9. September 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> was ist denn der günstigste preis den du gefunden hast?



319,90 bei Actionsports wie schon gepostet

http://geizhals.de/?fs=deore+komplettgruppe&in=

Ich denke mal wenn man den komplette Antrieb + Schaltung auswechselt macht es Sinn direkt die XT Komplette Gruppe zu kaufen weil der Preisunterschied ein Einzelkauf der Komponenten (z.B. Deore Umwerfen, Kurbel aber XT Schalter und Schaltwerk) auch nicht viel billiger kommt, oder?


----------



## mike79 (9. September 2016)

Gibts aktuell einen Promotion Code von superstar Components? Den letzten hab ich leider knapp verpasst...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2016)

.


----------



## culoduro (9. September 2016)

kommen alle paar Wochen bis Monate bei SSC...  einfach regelmäßig gucken


----------



## PlanB (11. September 2016)

Mein LRS mit DT E512 auf DT 350 habe ich am 6.9. abends bei SSC bestellt, am 9.9. war er da. Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (11. September 2016)

Und wie ist die Qualität des Aufbaus ?


----------



## PlanB (11. September 2016)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Läuft rund. Mal sehen wie lange...  Auf jeden Fall schonmal rund 150 Euro gespart, die bald in einen vernünftigen Zentrierständer wandern.


----------



## klickfisch (11. September 2016)

Was wiegt der Satz? Weißt du das zufällig?


----------



## felixh. (12. September 2016)

Ich hatte für meine Freundin bei Superstar ein Switch Evo, Laser, Flow MK3 HR mit den -25% bestellt - eingespeicht scheint es ganz okay zu sein - werde mal alle Nippel um 180° stärker anziehen - und dann schauen. Gewicht inkl. dem Rimstrip (non Tubeless - ich denk mal der wiegt 15-20g) 930g mit Schnellspanner Adapter (welche ja schwerer sind wie 142x12 Adapter). Kam auch innerhalb von 4 Tagen in AT an.

(Postbote hat ihn einfach vor die Tür gestellt - naja war trotzdem 3 Tage später als ich zurück kam noch da).


----------



## Hans (12. September 2016)

mein Laufradsatz von SSC ist heute auch angekommen. Switch Ultra light, CX-Ray und Arch MK3. Als Laie würde ich sagen, gleichmäsig und relativ Straff eingespeicht, besser als mein Actionsports Satz. Gewicht vorne ohne Felgenband, QR15 771 Gramm, hinten 977 Gramm mit X-12. Meine DT240s(Sapim D-light, WTM Kom i25 wiegen 844 bzw. 920 Gramm. Da hättte ich mir 100 Gram weniger erwartet .


----------



## felixh. (12. September 2016)

Sicher dass die Waage passt?
Selbst als 29er ist das Hinterrad zu schwer:
Switch Evo mit X12 Adapter ~285g,
Speichen CX-Ray ~150g,
Arch MK3 ~453g. (wohl meist eher 10g mehr).
Nippel ~ 12g

900-915g wäre etwa zu erwarten gewesen. VR Switch Superlight mit Adapter ~135g also etwa 755-760g. 771g ist da locker im Toleranzbereich.

Evtl Stahl Freilauf bekommen hinten oder Messing Nippel?

Hab grad die 26er Flow MK3, Switch, Laser nochmal ohne Felgenband gewogen. 905g. Das ist etwa das Gewicht was ich bei 29er Arch MK3 mit CX-Ray auch erwarten würde. (Felge 453g Arch MK3 29" vs 459g Flow MK3 26" laut Herstellerangabe). CX-Ray und Laser wiegen dasselbe - in 29" natürlich etwas mehr. Sollte sich aber in etwa aufs gleiche ausgehen vs QR-Adapter (sicher 5-10g schwerer wie X12) und 6g der Felge laut Herstellerangabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (12. September 2016)

Waage stimmt. Aber hinten ist die Switch Ultra ohne Lite. Hab die Stan´s Mk3 Premium Build bestellt und war der Meinung da ist auch hinten eine Lite Nabe drinn 


und jetzt


----------



## felixh. (12. September 2016)

Das war auch so angegeben beim auswählen. Switch Ultra hinten, Switch Ultra Lite vorne. Das ganze sollte trotzdem nich so schwer sein. Ist ja nicht möglich dass die Switch Ultra >290g wiegt - da sie ja 290g mit QR-Adaptern wiegt. Dazu würde ich der Switch Ultra Lite hinten eh nicht wirklich vertrauen.

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/stans-mk3-premium-build.htm
steht in der Description nix von Switch Ultra Lite hinten. Nur vorne. Aber 977g passen halt hinten und vorne nicht. 920-925g - wenn man viel Pech bei den Toleranzen hat. Sicher dass da nicht ein Stahl Freilauf drauf ist (ausgewählt bzw halt fehlerhaft verbaut). Mit Stahl Freilauf passt das Gewicht ziemlich gut. Selbst mit Flow MK3 wären 977g in 29" zuviel.


----------



## freetourer (12. September 2016)

Die Switch Ultra wiegt als 142x12 Version ca 295g - habe aktuell 2 Stück hier liegen, da ich mir noch 2 Laufradsätze über den Winter aufbauen will.

Bezüglich Haltbarkeit würde ich der Nabe immer den Vorzug geben gegenüber der Ultra Light. Da habe ich bereits bei 2 Naben den Freilauf zerbröselt. Wenn leichte und haltbare Hinterradnabe dann müsste man halt eher eine DT Swiss 240 / 350 nehmen.

Generell:

Messt lieber einmal alle SSC - Sätze durch und zentriet die nach. Die Speichenspannung ist meist viel zu niedrig und oft auch sehr ungleichmäßig. Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren einige Sätze im Zentrierständer.

Nicht nachgearbeitet und entsprechend robuste Fahrweise und/ oder hohes Fahrergewicht bleibt man permanent am Nachbessern dran.

Alle Sätze, bei denen ich noch einmal 2-3 Std. vor der ersten Benutzung investiert habe (Spannung durchmessen, danach in 2 - 3 Schritten auf homogene hohe Spannung bringen und immer wieder auszentrieren) laufen stressfrei.


----------



## Hans (12. September 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Das war auch so angegeben beim auswählen. Switch Ultra hinten, Switch Ultra Lite vorne. Das ganze sollte trotzdem nich so schwer sein. Ist ja nicht möglich dass die Switch Ultra >290g wiegt - da sie ja 290g mit QR-Adaptern wiegt. Dazu würde ich der Switch Ultra Lite hinten eh nicht wirklich vertrauen.
> 
> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/stans-mk3-premium-build.htm
> steht in der Description nix von Switch Ultra Lite hinten. Nur vorne. Aber 977g passen halt hinten und vorne nicht. 920-925g - wenn man viel Pech bei den Toleranzen hat. Sicher dass da nicht ein Stahl Freilauf drauf ist (ausgewählt bzw halt fehlerhaft verbaut). Mit Stahl Freilauf passt das Gewicht ziemlich gut. Selbst mit Flow MK3 wären 977g in 29" zuviel.



Ultra hinten war angegeben - war mein Fehler. Die Ultra light hinten steht nur für Rennräder drinn. Freilauf ist Alu. Nur der X-12 Adapter auf der Freilaufseite ist massiver Stahl, links ist er aus Alu.



und eingespeicht sind die wirklich gut.


----------



## Hans (12. September 2016)

Adapter Gewichte

A set of adaptors to change the axle size of a Switch rear hub.

Qr 39g
10mm 48g
12mm 80g (steel)

142*12mm 86g (steel)
der X12 ist schon sehr schwer. Qr deutlich leichter.

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/switch-rear-adaptor.htm


ist es schwierig die Achse zu wechseln ?


----------



## morph027 (12. September 2016)

Nope, 2 Konusschlüssel und rausrehen.


----------



## fone (13. September 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> Ultra hinten war angegeben - war mein Fehler. Die Ultra light hinten steht nur für Rennräder drinn. Freilauf ist Alu. Nur der X-12 Adapter auf der Freilaufseite ist massiver Stahl, links ist er aus Alu.


Hab ich auch nicht drauf geachtet, wie die Naben im Detail heißen. 
Meine sind gestern angekommen.
Sparvariante für 220€ 

1590g zusammen.

Ryde Edge22 650
Switch Ultralite Front Adaptor SELECTION x 1
15mm Adaptor
Switch Rear Adaptor x 1
142x12mm
Switch Ultra Freehub x 1
ALLOY Shimano 8/9/10/11 Speed MTB
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2060121?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2060122?in=set


----------



## tozzi (13. September 2016)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Schwalbe Muddy Mary
> Größe: 26x2.35
> Modelljahr: 2012
> Farbe: schwarz
> ...



Hallo,

Ist der Reifen tubelessfähig, also mit TLR-Kennzeichnung ?
Konnte im Netz nichts darüber fnden.

Grüße


----------



## Jaerrit (13. September 2016)

tozzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist der Reifen tubelessfähig, also mit TLR-Kennzeichnung ?
> Konnte im Netz nichts darüber fnden.
> ...



Uninteressant da ausverkauft


----------



## bender_79 (13. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Uninteressant da ausverkauft



Hab eben noch bestellt und ne Bestellbestätigung erhalten ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (13. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Uninteressant da ausverkauft


Also ich könnte damit zumindest noch zur Kasse gehen.

...ob ein 4 Jahre alter Reifen allerdings noch so der Knaller ist... Haben wohl irgendwo im Lager noch eine verstaubte alte Palette mit den Reifen gefunden.


----------



## tozzi (13. September 2016)

Hallo,

beantworte meine Frage mal selbst:
Reifen hat keine TLR-Kennzeichnung, laut Schwalbekatalog 2013.

Grüße


----------



## fading_glow (13. September 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> One One Enduro Helm + Beanie + Schlauchschal für 32,73€
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BN129...273241077&mc_cid=030d2be317&mc_eid=3ee19ec36b



Der Helm entspricht dem O'neal Defender (80€)


----------



## Jaerrit (13. September 2016)

Problem ist: wenn der Helm nit passt sind 32€ verdammt teuer für ne Mütze und nen Schlauchschal


----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2016)

15 € Versand


----------



## fading_glow (13. September 2016)

Ja die 15€ Versand haben mich dann auch abgehalten das Set zu kaufen, da ich den Helm eigentlich gern in einer anderen Farbe möchte und ja nicht weiß wie gut er passt.

Der Helm scheint auch nicht das Fid-Lock zu haben sondern eine einfache Klemme...


----------



## PlanB (13. September 2016)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Satz? Weißt du das zufällig?


2030g mit 20x110 vorne und Boost + xD-Freilauf hinten, Sapim Race, Messingnippel


----------



## Nayis (14. September 2016)

Ist die Fox Transfer zu empfehlen? Man findet ja noch nicht wirklich viele Erfahrungsberichte aber der Preis ist heiß.
Bin am überlegen ob es eine Fox wird oder lieber etwas warten und mir die Bike Yoke Revive zuzulegen.


----------



## Teuflor (14. September 2016)

Nayis schrieb:


> Ist die Fox Transfer zu empfehlen? Man findet ja noch nicht wirklich viele Erfahrungsberichte aber der Preis ist heiß.
> Bin am überlegen ob es eine Fox wird oder lieber etwas warten und mir die Bike Yoke Revive zuzulegen.



Soll ganz gut sein laut enduro mag. + 80€ für den Hebel musst aber noch dazu rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (14. September 2016)

SUCHE
Thule 928 G6 Fahrradträger für 2 Bike's. 
Günstiges Gebot inkl Versand. 
416€
Muß leider meinen 922 G2 abgeben, da er nicht an mein Auto passt.


----------



## messias (15. September 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> mein Laufradsatz von SSC ist heute auch angekommen. Switch Ultra light, CX-Ray und Arch MK3. Als Laie würde ich sagen, gleichmäsig und relativ Straff eingespeicht, besser als mein Actionsports Satz. Gewicht vorne ohne Felgenband, QR15 771 Gramm, hinten 977 Gramm mit X-12. Meine DT240s(Sapim D-light, WTM Kom i25 wiegen 844 bzw. 920 Gramm. Da hättte ich mir 100 Gram weniger erwartet .


Habe meine heute auch abgeholt. Vorne (QR15) 775 Gramm, hinten (QR) 903 Gramm. Der X-12 Adapter macht also wirklich viel aus. Dazu sind die Felgen vermutlich eher am oberen Ende der Toleranz und Double-Square Nippel verbaut, das bringt auch noch mal ein paar Grämmchen extra. Insgesamt aber ok für mich.
Habe nur das Thema, dass bei mir der Freilauf sehr schwergängig ist - ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Hans (15. September 2016)

Freilauf geht bei mir leicht


----------



## felixh. (15. September 2016)

Also bei mir ist Freilauf auch normal. Wenn man per Hand dreht ohne Reifen montiert fehlt halt viel Schwunggewicht. Einmal per Hand andrehen und das Radel macht gut 15 Umdrehungen. Mit Reifen drauf werden das sicher 50-60 - etwa Hope Pro 2 Niveau. DT 240S dreht natürlich etwas leichter.


----------



## messias (15. September 2016)

Bei mir schafft er ohne Reifen keine drei Umdrehungen. Ich habe mal die Achse ausgebaut, dann geht es leicht. Scheint mir als würde die Achse zu viel Spannung auf die Gummidichtung vom Freilaufkörper bringen, selbst man sie nur handfest anzieht. Ich schau erstmal, ob sich das noch etwas einschleift.


----------



## felixh. (15. September 2016)

evtl ist die Dichtung falschrum montiert oder falsche Toleranz? Bei Hope gibts etwa immer Probleme bei der Dichtung die am Freilauf selber sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (15. September 2016)

@messias
Dann nimm testhalber mal die Dichtung heraus, dann müsste es sich ja leicht drehen lassen, auch bei geklemmter Achse: Meine Vermutung ist, dass da eher eine Diskrepanz zwischen Lager(n) und Distanzhülsen besteht, so dass beim festziehen der Achse bei einem Lager der Innenring gegen den Außenring axial verspannt wird. Bei einem DT Swiss Systemlaufrad habe ich schon einmal erlebt, dass eine Distanzhülse komplett fehlte, das wirkte sich genauso aus, und das betroffene Lager war nach kurzem Betrieb zerstört.


----------



## messias (15. September 2016)

Hab jetzt mal alles probiert: Dichtung zwischen Achse und Freilauf raus, Dichtung zwischen Freilauf und Nabenkörper raus, Distanzhülse raus, alles gleichzeitig raus. Ergebnis ist immer gleich, sobald ich die Achse handfest anziehe, läuft der Freilauf sehr schwergängig. Habe jetzt mal Superstar angeschrieben.


----------



## morph027 (15. September 2016)

Klingt schon nach der DIstanzhülse. Hatte ich letztens beim zusammenbauen vergessen und genau das selbe  Evtl. ist die einfach zu kurz.


----------



## freetourer (15. September 2016)

messias schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal alles probiert: Dichtung zwischen Achse und Freilauf raus, Dichtung zwischen Freilauf und Nabenkörper raus, Distanzhülse raus, alles gleichzeitig raus. Ergebnis ist immer gleich, sobald ich die Achse handfest anziehe, läuft der Freilauf sehr schwergängig. Habe jetzt mal Superstar angeschrieben.



Habe das mal eben bei meinen 2 Switch Ultra Naben ausprobiert, die ich hier noch liegen habe.

Ich musste eh den Freilaufkörper tauschen und sichere sowieso immer noch mal die Verschraubung der Andkappen mit Loctite. Selbst extrem fest angezogen läuft alles easy.

Wenn Du deine Nabenteile mal mit dem Messschieber ausmisst messe ich meine auch noch mal nach.


----------



## killerschnauze (15. September 2016)

Die Hülse zwischen Freilaufkörper und Freilauf hast verbaut? Die stützt nämlich die inneren Lagerschalen ab.
MfG
Martin


----------



## messias (15. September 2016)

Ja, die habe ich verbaut. 
Ich führe die Diskussion mal hier weiter, damit der Thread nicht so zugespamt wird. Weitere Anregungen sind dort sehr willkommen


----------



## .floe. (19. September 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Crank Brothers 5050 2 schwarz/silber für 25,49€ und bei einem Warenkorb von mehr als 75€ kann man nochmal 10€ Nachlass mit CLEAR2016 bekommen.



Super Sache! Gerade eine Descendant Kurbel für ca 65€ abgestaubt 

Gibt echt noch einiges zu entdecken...so viele Sachen, die man sich für wenig Geld einfach auf Halde legen könnte...aber ne günstige schwarze Kurbel hatte ich gesucht!


----------



## .floe. (19. September 2016)

Ach fuck, doppelt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. September 2016)

DT 350 Straightpull 28l 6L + vermutl. DT Comp + DT XR331 27,5 KTM gelabeled -> 219€
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/ktm-wheelset-team-27-5-dt-350-disc-6-bolts-black-white.html#

"Test" mit Infos: http://velomotion.de/2015/03/ktm-myroon-master-27-test/ 

_Auch wenn auf Naben und Felgen jeweils das KTM Logo prangt, findet man darunter mehr oder weniger groß auch den Zusatz „Made by DT Swiss“ – noch etwas kleiner finden wir auch hinweise auf die genauen Teile. Bei den Felgen handelt es sich um die recht aktuellen XR331 Felgen des Schweizer Herstellers. Mit 20mm Innenweite bieten sie immerhin einen Millimeter mehr als günstige 0815 Felgen, doch wir hätten uns hier doch etwas Breiteres gewünscht, gerade weil inzwischen auch im Cross Country Bereich mit breiteren Reifen und weniger Druck gefahren wird. Die Verarbeitung der Felgen ist hingegen absolut top und die Haptik sehr gelungen. Außerdem sind die XR331 „Tubeless Ready“, lassen sich also mit zwei Tubelessventilen und etwas Milch sehr einfach schlauchlos fahren.

Bei den Naben handelt es sich um die Straight-Pull Variante der DT Swiss 350 Nabe – ausgestattet mit patentiertem Zahnscheibenfreilauf für geringe Auslösewinkel und hohe Laufzeiten – sehr schön. Auf der Waage macht der Laufradsatz eine sehr gute Figur: Bei 1500g bleibt die Anzeige stehen – ein hervorragender Wert. Insgesamt sind wir jedenfalls sehr angetan vom Laufradsatz des Myroon, denn gerade an Kompletträdern wird hier oft gespart._


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (20. September 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Mit CODE: DSDR3244
> 
> Fahrradschloss für 1,99 (statt 18,99)
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01GJMI24I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


Ich seh nur was von 28,99 EUR und komme mit Code auf 14 EUR 
Schon wieder vorbei?


----------



## demlak (21. September 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Schon wieder vorbei?


scheint so...
ich hatte es kurz nach dem posting ausprobiert und kam auch auf 1,99 euro mit gutschein.. jetzt aber nichtmehr

aber so ein schloss würde ich nichtmal geschenkt nutzen wollen.. die knackt man ohne werkzeug in 30 sekunden und weniger...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> scheint so...
> ich hatte es kurz nach dem posting ausprobiert und kam auch auf 1,99 euro mit gutschein.. jetzt aber nichtmehr
> 
> aber so ein schloss würde ich nichtmal geschenkt nutzen wollen.. die knackt man ohne werkzeug in 30 sekunden und weniger...



Um den Grill im Garten zu sichern und die Nachbarkinder mit den 5-Stellen zu beschäftigen taugt es allemal


----------



## NewK (21. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> scheint so...
> ich hatte es kurz nach dem posting ausprobiert und kam auch auf 1,99 euro mit gutschein.. jetzt aber nichtmehr
> 
> aber so ein schloss würde ich nichtmal geschenkt nutzen wollen.. die knackt man ohne werkzeug in 30 sekunden und weniger...


Jap, das haben mir dann die Rezzesionen auch gesagt. Ggf. für die Sicherung im Keller noch ganz ok...


----------



## toastet (21. September 2016)

Mit dem Preis des Schloßes steigt halt eh nur die Zeit es zu knacken. Im Notfall 2-3 von denen 
Würde es aber auch eher als einfache Abschreckung sehen bzw. das man nicht einfach wegfahren kann für die 2 Minuten beim Bäcker und sowas, wo man das Rad ja meist auch noch im Blick hat. 

War hier leider auch 8 Minuten nach dem Post schon bei 12 Euro rabattiert, dafür lohnt es dann definitiv nicht.


----------



## tackleberry (21. September 2016)

Taugt der Helm oder gibt's was besseres zu dem Preis?



Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> TLD A1 um 119€ nur heute: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/tld-troy-lee-designs-a1-helm-drone-black


----------



## ollum104 (21. September 2016)

Schau mal bei crc. Da gibt's einige Modelle sogar < 100 € mit dem Ausverkauf Code.

Bequem isser allemal, aber auch etwas warm. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Der Rest is ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## toastet (21. September 2016)

Die A1 normal und auch A1 Drone sind super, habe beide Versionen. Den Gewichtsunterschied merkt man ja nicht. Allerdings finde ich den Preis nicht wirklich Schnapperhaft. Für 120 bekommt man die Ausläufer alle. Oft auch unter 100 Euro, gerade jetzt in Sale Zeiten. Die TLD Teile gibts halt wirklich jedes Jahr im neuen Design, darum gibts auch viele Schnapper. Meinen normalen A1 in blau habe ich bei CRC 2014 im Ausverkauf für um die 85 rum geholt. Den Drone in türkis Anfang des Jahres für 75 rum. Also da geht noch was, auch wenn die Preise jedes Jahr gesalzener werden für die A1, da legen die immer 10 oder gar 20 drauf, was schon unverschämt ist für nur neue Designs!!! Am Helm selbst hat sich da optisch nix geändert seit 2013 an der Hardware. 
Gut ist halt auch, dass man Visiere und die Polster gut als Ersatz bekommt. Polster lassen sich auch Prima waschen. Meinen blauen habe ich selber umlackiert, was auch sehr gut ging. Qualität passt einfach, aber irgendwann stehts halt in keinem Verhältnis mehr zu den Preisen.


----------



## freetourer (21. September 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> ....
> Gut ist halt auch, dass man Visiere und die Polster gut als Ersatz bekommt. Polster lassen sich auch Prima waschen. .....



Wo gibt es denn die Polster? - Ich bräuchte wohl mal ein Neues.

Den A1 kann ich auch empfehlen. Habe selbst 2 Stück und lange nach einem gut sitzenden Helm gesucht. - Keiner saß jeh so gut wie der A1.

Aber jede Birne ist anders - muss man halt ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (22. September 2016)

einfach A1 Headliner über google, gibts in vielen Shops


----------



## Teuflor (22. September 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die Polster? - Ich bräuchte wohl mal ein Neues.
> 
> Den A1 kann ich auch empfehlen. Habe selbst 2 Stück und lange nach einem gut sitzenden Helm gesucht. - Keiner saß jeh so gut wie der A1.
> 
> Aber jede Birne ist anders - muss man halt ausprobieren.


Kann ich nur zustimmen, hab damals aber noch 190€ für den Silverflake gezahlt... Fühlt sich an wie ein Sofa für den Kopf . Leider auch manchmal so warm 

Wenn es den mit Abnehmbarem Kinnbügel gibt, kauf ich mir einen für jeden Anlass


----------



## Pilatus (22. September 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Die A1 normal und auch A1 Drone



kannst du mir den Unterschied erklären zwischen dem Drone und dem normalen?
Mein schwarz silberner wird alt und optisch gefällt mir der Drone immer etwas besser.


----------



## toastet (22. September 2016)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann kommen beide aus der selben Form. Optik und Passform ist also von der Schale, Visier und auch den Kinnbändern gleich. Im Drone ist wohl nur das Material etwas schwerer und die Lackierungen halt nicht ganz so aufwendig. Quasi das Basismodell. Kann aber jetzt auch nicht feststellen, dass die Qualität schlechter wäre. Im Normalfall sind mir auch die etwas dezenteren Drone Lackierungen lieber, wie gesagt mein A1 normal ist jetzt eh im neuen Lack.

Hatte vorher auch immer Probleme mit Druckstellen mittig auf der Stirn, die A1 verteilen das breiter und sind bisher die einzigen, wo ich das nicht habe. Anpassbarkeit ist super, da gibts genug zu verstellen, dass man da denke ich jeden Schädel drunterbekommt. Mit Hitze hatte ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt aber auch noch kein Problem, auch bei 28-30° jetzt immer mal wieder die letzten Wochen.


----------



## decay (22. September 2016)

A1 rockt. Hab auch den zweiten und keinen Unterschied zw. Drone und dem normalen gemerkt. Für mich war der sein Geld wert, musste wegen der hauseigenen Stylepolizei fast den Normalpreis zahlen, da ja der Helm sonst nicht zum Bike passt und die Farbe nirgends günsstig verfügbar war. So ne Frau hättet ihr alle gern, ne.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. September 2016)

matsch schrieb:


> Set leider schon weg.
> Gab wohl nur eins



Die war aber schon länger zu dem Preis online, hab es gestern erst gesehen und dachte das wäre der Normalpreis wie die 119 für die XT und kein besonderes Schnäppchen.
Leider gibt es aktuell keine Saint zu einem Kurs unter 239 Euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (27. September 2016)

So schlecht sind die 239€ aber ja auch nicht finde ich


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> So schlecht sind die 239€ aber ja auch nicht finde ich



Stimmt, allerdings habe ich noch ein halbes Jahr Zeit und vielleicht kommt da ein besseres Angebot


----------



## messias (27. September 2016)

Danke an denjenigen, der den 15%-Ebay-Gutschein gepostet hat. Hat mir ne günstige Magura MT8 (und iPad) eingebracht
Die Mods waren leider wieder mal unerbittlich mit dem Löschen, sonst hätten vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Leute davon profitieren können. Manchmal scheint der Löschzwang schon krankhaft, mit ein bißchen Phantasie hätte man schon drauf kommen können, dass es auch Biketeile bei Ebay gibt.


----------



## tackleberry (28. September 2016)

messias schrieb:


> Danke an denjenigen, der den 15%-Ebay-Gutschein gepostet hat. Hat mir ne günstige Magura MT8 (und iPad) eingebracht
> Die Mods waren leider wieder mal unerbittlich mit dem Löschen, sonst hätten vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Leute davon profitieren können. Manchmal scheint der Löschzwang schon krankhaft, mit ein bißchen Phantasie hätte man schon drauf kommen können, dass es auch Biketeile bei Ebay gibt.



Wurde das echt gelöscht? War selbst auf ebay und habe von der Aktion erfahren und mir Adidas Terrex Croll Trail SL zum Schnäppchenpreis bestellt...


----------



## fone (28. September 2016)

Echt? Was für ein Gutschein? 

Scheiss Zensur wegen ein paar Hanseln die nur sporadisch vorbei kommen und deswegen den Thread abonniert haben...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. September 2016)

.


----------



## messias (28. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Echt? Was für ein Gutschein?


15% Rabatt auf alles, was man mit Paypal zahlt. Galt aber nur bis gestern Abend 22 Uhr.


----------



## fone (28. September 2016)

Habs jetzt auch gelesen... :/


----------



## linne (28. September 2016)

Gibt es die Gabel http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...m-tapered-kashima-black-matte-910-01-928.html. Irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## bugfix (28. September 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> 25 % auf Custom Wheels bei Superstar Components
> 
> Code 25CUSTOM
> 
> gültig bis 31.10.



Ui, das ist ein Deal. Leider gibt's da im Moment keine DT Swiss 350 QR Naben für Centerlock, sonst würde ich da vermutlich direkt einen LRS für mein Rennrad ordern. Ist der Aufbau bei Superstar Components i.O., kann da jmd was zu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xylnx (28. September 2016)

blätter mal drei seiten zurück... gleiche frage mit antwort


----------



## bugfix (28. September 2016)

xylnx schrieb:


> blätter mal drei seiten zurück... gleiche frage mit antwort


Den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen, danke


----------



## Triturbo (28. September 2016)

linne schrieb:


> Gibt es die Gabel http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...m-tapered-kashima-black-matte-910-01-928.html. Irgendwo günstiger?



Die Sachen bei RCZ sind in der Regel die günstigsten und man sollte nicht zu lange zögern.


----------



## quereinsteigerB (29. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Echt? Was für ein Gutschein?
> 
> Scheiss Zensur wegen ein paar Hanseln die nur sporadisch vorbei kommen und deswegen den Thread abonniert haben...



Absolut ärgerlich. Danke für Nichts


----------



## Darkwing Duck (29. September 2016)

Gestern hatte auch jemand gepostet, dass es bei Superstar Components bis Ende Oktober 25 % Rabatt auf alle frei konfigurierten Laufradsätze gibt, wenn man den Code CUSTOMOCT verwendet. Das ist auch verschwunden. Es ist einfach nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## fone (29. September 2016)

War das nicht CUSTOM25? Wieso ist das weg...  

Edit: Aha, ne CUSTOMOCT funktioniert!


----------



## messias (29. September 2016)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Gestern hatte auch jemand gepostet, dass es bei Superstar Components bis Ende Oktober 25 % Rabatt auf alle frei konfigurierten Laufradsätze gibt, wenn man den Code CUSTOMOCT verwendet. Das ist auch verschwunden. Es ist einfach nur noch lächerlich.


@Torsten Vielleicht kannst du dazu was sagen? Ich meine ich verstehe ja noch, dass ihr den Ebay-Code gelöscht habt, weil es eine Regel gibt, dass keine Ebay-Links akzeptiert werden (auch wenn ich die Regel falsch finde). Aber warum wurde der Beitrag mit dem Superstar-Code gelöscht?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. September 2016)

Das mit Ebay-Links finde ich persönlich völlig ok, aber das Löschen von Beiträgen, die lediglich einen Gutschein-Code (egal für welchen Laden auch immer) beinhalten, der einen Bike-Bezug hat, das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## fone (29. September 2016)

Egal... Schnäppchen einfach hier rein posten und den überwachten Schnäppchen-Thread ignorieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (29. September 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Magura MT5 - um 75,73€
> http://www.hibike.de/magura-mt5-car...er-mod-2017-p5a4d325cd77f8e3617bc3cb65fca601c
> 
> (war schon lange nicht mehr so billig kaufbar - Normalpreise im Netz rund um 85-90€).



Bei mir sind es 74,90€, wird wohl an unterschiedlicher MWSt. liegen.

Hier gibt es die MT5 dauerhaft für 78€:
http://de.hollandbikeshop.com/marke...-mt5-scheibenbremse-f-r-vorne-hinten-schwarz/


----------



## cxfahrer (29. September 2016)

PLUSWINTER16
15% Preisnachlass für eBay Plus-Mitglieder beim Kauf von eBay Plus-Reifen (max 100 EUR)

Plus-Reifen...leider meinen die nicht B+


----------



## Jaerrit (29. September 2016)

Diese Löscherei stört mich nur zum Teil, aber es ist schlicht und ergreifend Willkür was gelöscht wird und was nicht, einen realistischen Bezug zu den Regeln seh ich da nicht.


----------



## Jaerrit (29. September 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 74,90€, wird wohl an unterschiedlicher MWSt. liegen.
> 
> Hier gibt es die MT5 dauerhaft für 78€:
> http://de.hollandbikeshop.com/marke...-mt5-scheibenbremse-f-r-vorne-hinten-schwarz/



Viel wichtiger: wie bekomme ich da "schön" meine XT ispec B Shifter dran? Und bitte nicht den Vorschlag einfach die Shimano-Bremshebel weiterverwenden


----------



## criscross (29. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: wie bekomme ich da "schön" meine XT ispec B Shifter dran? Und bitte nicht den Vorschlag einfach die Shimano-Bremshebel weiterverwenden


das beste Tuningteil für ne Shimano Bremse ist halt der Magura Sattel


----------



## Jaerrit (29. September 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> das beste Tuningteil für ne Shimano Bremse ist halt der Magura Sattel



Ich wusste es  Dann komm ich wohl um entlüften nicht herum, so ein Ärger... vielleicht nehm ich einfach nur eine für vorn und belasse es hinten beim XT-Sattel, da wäre voll Trailbike-mäßig, oder is das schon wieder out?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (29. September 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich da "schön" meine XT ispec B Shifter dran?


Mit Magura Shiftmix für Shimano:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...mix-1-2-fuer-Shimano-I-Spec-I-Spec-II-p49942/


----------



## Jaerrit (29. September 2016)

Wusste nicht das es das zwischenzeitlich gibt, Danke.


----------



## Huskytreiber (30. September 2016)

Guten morgen,

-suche einen günstigen Helm da ich am nächstes WE das erste mal in bikepark möchte, Fullface, unter 100€ wenn möglich, dazu gute günstige Protektoren für Arme und Beine, Rückenprotektor habe ich vom Mopped.

Gute Preise habe ich bis jetzt auf Bikemailorder gefunden oder habt ihr was besseres?

P.S werde nicht sooo oft Bikepark fahren also brauch keine Profi Ausrüstung wird nur mal versucht mit meinen Dartmoor Hornet


----------



## AndiBar361 (30. September 2016)

Moin,
ich suche eine neue Standrohreinheit mit Kashima für meine 2011er fox 36 180mm, da meine Standrohre immer mehr knacken.
Wäre für jeden Schnäppchen Tip dankbar


----------



## Flo7 (30. September 2016)

kleiner Tipp, es gibt einen " Suche Schnäppchen Thread"


----------



## sun909 (30. September 2016)

An die Vorposter: 
Gibt den Schnäppchen-Suche-Thread, da werdet ihr eher fündig. Bitte immer euer günstigstes gefundenes Angebot mit angeben 

Zu RCZ: wann kann man sicher sein, dass im Private Sale kein Storno kommt? Mit Auslieferung?

Danke!


----------



## Jaerrit (30. September 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Zu RCZ: wann kann man sicher sein, dass im Private Sale kein Storno kommt? Mit Auslieferung?



Bei Sachen mit Lieferzeit nie: Habe es 2 mal versucht, beim ersten Mal ein DT Laufradsatz, wurde mir dann so ungefähr nach 20 Werktagen (was ja auch meist als Lieferzeit angegeben ist) storniert, Lieferant hätte falsche Ware geliefert. Rückzahlung per Paypal erfolgte quasi umgehend, gleichzeitig habe ich 10€ in Punkten erhalten, die ich dann beim nächsten Einkauf verbraten konnte. Beim zweiten Mal waren es XTR-Shifter, da konnte der Lieferant dann überhaupt nicht liefern. Man wollte mir die Bestellung wieder stornieren und hatte mir auch schon wieder 5€ als Entschädigung in Punkten gutgeschrieben. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass meine letzte Bestellung ja auch storniert wurde, bot man mir dann an den gleichen Artikel, aber als Lagerware rauszuschicken. Preis wäre eigentlich höher gewesen, ich habe aber nur den Private Sale Preis bezahlt... Derzeit habe ich noch eine weitere Bestellung mit einer Gabel laufen, mal sehen was ich da zu hören bekomme 

Bei Lagerware, die dann mit Code rabattiert wird ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Lieferung sehr hoch, das hat bei mir bei 2 Bestellungen einwandfrei geklappt (und die Lieferung erfolgt auch wirklich schnell, max. 2 Werktage).
Bei Fragen fragen!


----------



## sun909 (30. September 2016)

Bei mir auch eine DT-Gabel, mal gucken...

Lagerware hatte ich noch nie Probleme (~10x).

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. September 2016)

@PST 
@harbourmastah 



Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hab mir grad diesen Vorbau Sixpack Skywalker bestellt. von 89,50 Euro um gut 50% auf 48,60 reduziert
> 
> https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sixpack-skywalker-vorbau/aid:796693/fromtopoffers:1





harbourmastah schrieb:


> dayum!! 55mm bereits ausverkauft!





PST schrieb:


> harbourmastah schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dayum!! 55mm bereits ausverkauft!
> ...




gelabert wird hier


----------



## quereinsteigerB (30. September 2016)

Chillax mal, dude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (1. Oktober 2016)

Beim CRC Ausverkauf zu stöbern kann nach wie vor noch lohnen. Gibt immer noch gute Schnäppchen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Oktober 2016)

Magura MT5 für 69,95 € bei Mantel.com im Dienstags-Deal:

https://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt5-next-scheibenbremse?r=L2RlL2RpZW5zdGFnZGVhbHMjc3RhcnQx


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Oktober 2016)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Magura MT5 für 69,95 € bei Mantel.com im Dienstags-Deal:
> 
> https://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt5-next-scheibenbremse?r=L2RlL2RpZW5zdGFnZGVhbHMjc3RhcnQx


Eindeutig an zu vielen Stellen gepostet! Jetzt bin ich doch glatt fürs 2. Rad schwach geworden! Ihr seid gemein


----------



## haekel72 (4. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Eindeutig an zu vielen Stellen gepostet! Jetzt bin ich doch glatt fürs 2. Rad schwach geworden! Ihr seid gemein


Die kann man mit Gutem Gewissen kaufen, habe auch ein Satz auf reserve!^^


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Oktober 2016)

Frage mich nur was ich jetzt mache: XT-Hebel mit MT5-Sättel ans Enduro und XT-Sättel an Deore Griffe ans Fatbike? Denke das ist die sinnvollste Kombi, da ich volle ispec-Tauglichkeit haben will. MT5 Griffe und Deore Sättel für schlechte Zeiten in die Restekiste und gut


----------



## decay (4. Oktober 2016)

Fätbike bremst doch von allein  (Spässle, aber so würd ichs auch machen)


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Oktober 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Die kann man mit Gutem Gewissen kaufen, habe auch ein Satz auf reserve!^^


Am Enduro ist auch schon ein Satz verbaut... Auch ein Di Deal....


----------



## saturno (4. Oktober 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Frage mich nur was ich jetzt mache: XT-Hebel mit MT5-Sättel ans Enduro und XT-Sättel an Deore Griffe ans Fatbike? Denke das ist die sinnvollste Kombi, da ich volle ispec-Tauglichkeit haben will. MT5 Griffe und Deore Sättel für schlechte Zeiten in die Restekiste und gut



viel wichtiger ist die frage des bremsflüssigkeitsmediums, shimano öl oder magura blood. oder vielleciht oben shimano öl in dermitte ein trennventil und darunter bloododer vielleicht doch brakeforceone geniales bremsenmittel mit glysantin. fragen über fragen, da kommt man ja nicht zum bremsen


----------



## saturno (4. Oktober 2016)

linne schrieb:


> Gibt es die Gabel http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...m-tapered-kashima-black-matte-910-01-928.html. Irgendwo günstiger?



haste mal gegoogelt mit erfahrungen über den shop???? nicht, das danach wieder ellenlang gejammert wird weil nix geliefert wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (4. Oktober 2016)

saturno schrieb:


> trennventil


 Da gibbet sicher wat von Trickstuff


----------



## haekel72 (4. Oktober 2016)

saturno schrieb:


> haste mal gegoogelt mit erfahrungen über den shop???? nicht, das danach wieder ellenlang gejammert wird weil nix geliefert wurde


Habe oft bestellt - ohne Probleme!


----------



## marcel_wob (4. Oktober 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Habe oft bestellt - ohne Probleme!


Dito.
Schneller als manch deutsche Shops und preislich unschlagbar. 
Nur Retouren sollte man vermeiden,  dass wird teuer  (siehe AGB... )

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## boblike (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde mir die MT5 nicht noch mal kaufen. Meine SLX greift besser zu und macht absolut keinen Stress. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Oktober 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die MT5 nicht noch mal kaufen. Meine SLX greift besser zu und macht absolut keinen Stress.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



Mit anderen Hebeln getunt oder Standard?


----------



## JDEM (4. Oktober 2016)

Würde mich @boblike anschließen und einfach ne olle Shimano Bremse fahren. Die MT5 mit Shimano Hebeln war zwar gut (Original Hebel sind Mist), aber Bremsbeläge ruckzuck runter und blöd zu entlüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Oktober 2016)

Geschmackssache. Ich finde den Druckpunkt der MT5 viel angenehmer als bei allen mir bekannten Shimanos, entlüften einfacher und die Originalhebel von Magura lediglich hässlich, aber nicht unergonomisch oder was hier immer behauptet wird.


----------



## boblike (4. Oktober 2016)

Original. Habe auch die Probleme mit Ruckeln und bei +100kg merkt man welche Bremse besser verzögert. Weiß jetzt nicht welche Beläge in der SLX sind aber die fahre ich mit Kinderanhänger im Trail also 20kg mehr und fühle mich sicherer

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Oktober 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die MT5 nicht noch mal kaufen. Meine SLX greift besser zu und macht absolut keinen Stress.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


So unterschiedlich können Erfahrungen sein... Meine Zee hat nur rumgezikt ... Die mt5 war Kinder leicht zu entlüften, auch nach Geberwechsel und leitungswechsel...  Durchdrücken, ein paar Mal hin und her.... Und glücklich sein.... 

Zee Kolben mobilisiert, beim 2. Belagswechsel, Dichtung am arsch.... Zuletzt mal shigura mit den Zee gebern testen, Ergebnisse Geber hängen nun auch fest, zumindest ist ein entlüften nicht mehr möglich....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Oktober 2016)

Hatte mit Magura auch nur Streß, schlechte Qualität sowie Konstruktion und der Service wollte von nix wissen. Daher nur noch Shimano-Bremsen (XT und Saint), die haben mich bisher in jeder Hinsicht begeistert, besonders von der Preis / Leistung.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (4. Oktober 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Würde mich @boblike anschließen und einfach ne olle Shimano Bremse fahren. Die MT5 mit Shimano Hebeln war zwar gut (Original Hebel sind Mist), aber Bremsbeläge ruckzuck runter und blöd zu entlüften.



Bremsbeläge waren früher bei der Marta am CC-Rad schon schnell runter aber der Verschleiß an der MT5 mit Saint Gebern ist wirklich heftig. Entlüftung in Verbindung mit dem Shimano-Behälter fand ich im Gegensatz zu reinen Magura Einheit ein gutes Stück angenehmer. Magura würde das ganze mit einem Entlüftungsnippel am Sattel ja deutlich vereinfachen aber es wird ja auf die Madenschraube gesetzt.


----------



## Spezialeis (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten Magura MT5 und finde die einfach nur Spitze! Sehr gut dosierbar, Bremsleistung mehr als genug. Einzig ist etwas Luft nach dem Kürzen der Leitungen in den Leitungen. Aber das wäre mir sicherlich mit jeder anderen Bremse ebenso passiert und es ist nun auch nicht etwas, was schwierig ist. Was mich jedoch stört, sind die langen Hebel. Dadurch komme ich unter Einsatz von Shiftmix nicht an den Shifter. Die neuen Einfinger-Hebel sind halt schon teuer, aber damit würde es dann sicher gehen. Da ich sonst absolut zufrieden bin, wird das noch angepasst.
Aber auch mit meiner Avid Code R habe ich in 4 Jahren nie Probleme gehabt (ein mal entlüftet, ein mal Flüssigkeit komplett gewechselt).
Immer wieder spannend, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen ausfallen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (4. Oktober 2016)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Aber auch mit meiner Avid Code R habe ich in 4 Jahren nie Probleme gehabt (ein mal entlüftet, ein mal Flüssigkeit komplett gewechselt).
> Immer wieder spannend, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen ausfallen.



Ich denke mal es ist halt ein riesengroßer Unterschied wie man die Bremse nutzt.
Mit meiner alten Avid Juicy Carbon hatte ich am Freerider auf langen, harten Trails ständig Probleme mit der Standfestigkeit, selbst wenn die Bremsflüssigkeit frisch gewechselt war.
An meiner Rennfeile, wo ich nie mehr als 200 oder 300 Höhenmeter am Stück runter fahre und auch wesentlich bremsenfreundlicheres Terrain, da habe ich null Probleme mit den gleichen Bremsen und das obwohl sie seit Jahren nicht mehr gewartet werden und ich 10 Kilo mehr wiege.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Oktober 2016)

Direkt als ich auf Shigura umgebaut habe, hab ich vorne die Sixpack Semimetall anstatt der bei der MT5 mitgelieferten Beläge drauf gemacht. Das war Anfang des Jahres (Ende Januar). Hab sie immer noch drauf, und da ist jetzt 1 Woche Finale Ligure und die Trek Bike Attack dazwischen. Als ich letzten Monat hinten auch auf Shigura umgebaut habe, hab ich mal die Belagdicke verglichen: die Sixpack vorne hatten da noch ca. so viel Fleisch, wie die neuen originalen MT5-Beläge.

Und bei der Bike Attack hätte ich mir hinten auch schon die Shigura gewünscht. Das war dann letzendlich der Grund, warum ich auch dort umgerüstet habe. Hier in Heidelberg wäre das eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Direkt als ich auf Shigura umgebaut habe, hab ich vorne die Sixpack Semimetall anstatt der bei der MT5 mitgelieferten Beläge drauf gemacht. Das war Anfang des Jahres (Ende Januar). Hab sie immer noch drauf, und da ist jetzt 1 Woche Finale Ligure und die Trek Bike Attack dazwischen. Als ich letzten Monat hinten auch auf Shigura umgebaut habe, hab ich mal die Belagdicke verglichen: die Sixpack vorne hatten da noch ca. so viel Fleisch, wie die neuen originalen MT5-Beläge.
> 
> Und bei der Bike Attack hätte ich mir hinten auch schon die Shigura gewünscht. Das war dann letzendlich der Grund, warum ich auch dort umgerüstet habe. Hier in Heidelberg wäre das eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen.



Systwmgewicht? Danke


----------



## frogmatic (5. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Direkt als ich auf Shigura umgebaut habe, hab ich vorne die Sixpack Semimetall anstatt der bei der MT5 mitgelieferten Beläge drauf gemacht.


Aus erster Hand weiß ich, dass Magura nur organische Beläge einsetzt, um den Wärmetransport vom Belag ins System zu hemmen.

Persönlich hatte ich noch nie den Eindruck, dass die original Beläge zu wünsche übrig lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (5. Oktober 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Aus erster Hand weiß ich, dass Magura nur organische Beläge einsetzt, um den Wärmetransport vom Belag ins System zu hemmen.
> 
> Persönlich hatte ich noch nie den Eindruck, dass die original Beläge zu wünsche übrig lassen...


Was soll denn das Ziel dabei sein die Wärme in der Scheibe und in den Belägen zu halten???
Maximale Wärmeabfuhr sieht anders aus..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fone (5. Oktober 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Aus erster Hand weiß ich, dass Magura nur organische Beläge einsetzt, um den Wärmetransport vom Belag ins System zu hemmen.
> 
> Persönlich hatte ich noch nie den Eindruck, dass die original Beläge zu wünsche übrig lassen...


... bei keiner Bremse, aus meiner Sicht. Ich hab immer nur Drittanbieter gekauft weil billiger.
Manche halten nur einen Tag im DH-Einsatz wenn man viel bremst, so wie ich.  zb die es in Schladming zu kaufen gibt.

[edit:]
Die Wärmeabfuhr soll garantiert nicht über das Bremsmedium erfolgen. 

Deswegen gibts zb solche Scheiben:


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Oktober 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Systwmgewicht? Danke


Federgewicht mit 60kg, das Systemgewicht in Vollausrüstung und Bike liegt dann vielleicht bei ca. 80-82kg. Das hat die Shimano-Bremse hinten allerdings nicht daran gehindert, dass ich sie bei der Bike Attack bis zum Lenker durchziehen konnte. Wobei das generell mein Problem bei den Shimano ist, der Leerweg ist einfach einen Ticken zu groß. Ich musste da immer wieder "nachpumpen", d.h. die Beläge rausnehmen und einmal am Hebel ziehen, damit die Kolben näher zur Scheibe kommen. Dann war der Leerweg super. Leider nur solange, bis die automatische Kolbennachstellung wieder greift, dann wird er wieder zu groß. Und auf einer so langen Abfahrt wie der Bike Attack war das eben schon mittem im Rennen der Fall, wobei die Hitzeentwicklung dort im Stau sicherlich auch nicht geholfen hat. Vorne mit der Shigura wars aber stabil.

Die Shimano Bremsbeläge hinten (Resin) habe ich bis zum Umbau übrigens 3 Mal gewechselt, während vorne immer die Sixpacks gewerkelt haben.


----------



## frogmatic (5. Oktober 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Was soll denn das Ziel dabei sein die Wärme in der Scheibe und in den Belägen zu halten???


Dass die Bremsflüssigkeit nicht überhitzt...?

@fone : gerade im DH bremse ich total wenig, erstaunlicherweise.
Am Freerider habe ich eine alte MT4 (Prä next) die wirklich bescheiden bremst, damit war ich auch schon in Todtnau, also eher einer Männerstrecke 
Es sind eher die fiesen Naturstrecken wo ich meine Bremsen strapaziere, wie Z-line/Saalbach, Latsch oder Nauders/3-Länder-Enduro.


----------



## Schnipp (5. Oktober 2016)

Geht es bei Magura nicht um die Bremskolben, deren Material nicht für die Hitzeaufnahme/-übertragung von Sinterbelägen ausgelegt sind!?


----------



## fone (5. Oktober 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Dass die Bremsflüssigkeit nicht überhitzt...?
> 
> @fone : gerade im DH bremse ich total wenig, erstaunlicherweise.
> Am Freerider habe ich eine alte MT4 (Prä next) die wirklich bescheiden bremst, damit war ich auch schon in Todtnau, also eher einer Männerstrecke
> Es sind eher die fiesen Naturstrecken wo ich meine Bremsen strapaziere, wie Z-line/Saalbach, Latsch oder Nauders/3-Länder-Enduro.


Dann halt Bergab-Einsatz. 
In Schladming zb. musste ich die weichere Performance-Variante bereits am 2. Tag austauschen. 

(edit: waren billige Drittanbieter-Beläge) original Shimano hält schon deutlich länger.


----------



## frogmatic (5. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht fahre ich auch zu lasch


----------



## fone (5. Oktober 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahre ich auch zu lasch


du bremst zu wenig. das hört sich doch gut an. 
Schätze es ist eher umgekehrt, ich brems zu viel. ach... und ~90kg...


----------



## hassel1976 (5. Oktober 2016)

Magura MT5 passt nicht so ganz zu den Shimano Freeza Scheiben... die Kühlkörper der Scheiben schleifen am Bremssattel... Hab deshalb 2 180er Freeza Scheiben übrig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (5. Oktober 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Geht es bei Magura nicht um die Bremskolben, deren Material nicht für die Hitzeaufnahme/-übertragung von Sinterbelägen ausgelegt sind!?



Wenn ich mir (OK, mit Ausrüstung und Fahrrad wohl 110-115kg und ein sehr fleißiger Bremser) anschaue wie warm die Bremsaufnahme (selbst im Mittelgebierge so heiß das ich sie nichtmehr anfassen kann) wird und auch das die Kettenstrebe wie das andere Rohr deutlich Temperatur aufnehmen kann ich mir das als Erklärung nicht vorstellen.  
Eher als Begründung weil man selber keine im Angebot hat....


----------



## linne (5. Oktober 2016)

saturno schrieb:


> haste mal gegoogelt mit erfahrungen über den shop???? nicht, das danach wieder ellenlang gejammert wird weil nix geliefert wurde


Hab ich nicht. 
Ist aber alles gut gelaufen. Ware günstig und top. Versand innerhalb von 3 Tagen bei mir. Was will man mehr. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasman (7. Oktober 2016)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/tune/AM-FR-Disc-6-Loch-15x100-12x142-mm-27-5-Laufradsatz-p32184/


lt-midseason07 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen - kostet in schwarz jetzt nur noch 429€. Guter Preis! Leider ohne XD-Freilauf..


dazu paar Fragen
- wie sieht das bei Fahrer über 90 Kg ich brauche der Sazt für All Mountain Fahrrad
- für Welche Reifen Breite ist das ideal ich wollte 2,1 - 2,25" benutzen
Danke für Antwort


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Oktober 2016)

hasman schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/tune/AM-FR-Disc-6-Loch-15x100-12x142-mm-27-5-Laufradsatz-p32184/
> 
> dazu paar Fragen
> - wie sieht das bei Fahrer über 90 Kg ich brauche der Sazt für All Mountain Fahrrad
> ...



http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/laufraeder/test-stan-s-notubes-ztr-flow-ex-650b.1273656.2.htm


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Oktober 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/laufraeder/test-stan-s-notubes-ztr-flow-ex-650b.1273656.2.htm


Du hast schon mal geguckt was Du da verlinkst? Seine Frage bezieht sich auf den LRS von BC/Tune, welcher mit anderen Naben als auch vermutlich mit anderen Speichen aufgebaut ist... Speichen und Aufbauqualität haben in meinen Augen mit den größten Anteil an der Stabilität, die ja bei >90kg an einem AM nicht unwichtig ist. Welchen der beiden Sätze jetzt besser ist vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber diese haben vermutlich als einzige Gemeinsamkeit die identische Felge. 



hasman schrieb:


> - wie sieht das bei Fahrer über 90 Kg ich brauche der Sazt für All Mountain Fahrrad


Da das nicht wenig Gewicht ist (schleppe genau soviel mit mir rum ), und All Mountain sich jetzt nicht nach "ich fahr nur Waldautobahn" anhört, würde ich für die Kohle eher mal einen Laufradbauer konsultieren. Für den Preis oder ein wenig mehr bekommst Du definitiv etwas handaufgebautes, für Dich passendes mit z.B. DT350-Naben. Für den Preis sind es zwar dann keine FlowEx, aber da geht sicher was. Mit Laufradbauer meine ich keinen Discounter mit Konfigurator wo Du Dir selber was zusammenklickst  Gibt ja ein paar hier im Forum, empfehlen kann ich den User @dallo


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Oktober 2016)

Sehe ich auch so, die Aufbauqualität ist entscheidend, d.h. man sollte, speziell bei diesem Körpergewicht, eh regelmäßig die Speichenspannung gewissenhaft kontrollieren.
Die Flow EX ist aber durchaus selbst für Downhill problemlos geeignet und die Naben sind ja in dem Fall wohl nicht das Entscheidende.
Ich wiege zwar rund 10 Kilo weniger, aber "All Mountain" hört sich für mich auch nach wesentlich geringerer Belastung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (7. Oktober 2016)

Dann haben wir uns richtig verstanden, alles jut


----------



## hasman (7. Oktober 2016)

danke 
Laufradbauer konsultieren wird das richtige für mich


----------



## toastet (7. Oktober 2016)

Fahr die Flow Ex mit den Hope Pro 2, aufgebaut von Speelaufräder User: Runterfahrer

Bin da auch wenig zimperlich bergab und Strava ist da meist einstellig. Mein Systemgewicht liegt eher Richtung 120-130kg. Ist aber absolut problemlos und wie schon angesprochen wurde, sind die Naben da bei der Belastung nicht das wichtigste Glied in der Kette. Die Flow EX wurde ja auch im DH-Worldcup eingesetzt also kein Thema. Der Aufbau ist halt entscheidend, wobei ich jetzt von BC auch noch nichts schlechtes gehört habe. Denke aber fast, das Sören/Speer da gar nicht so weit weg sind vom BC Preis, auch wenn der schon sehr gut ist.


----------



## dallo (7. Oktober 2016)

Die Flow Ex ist aber wirklich schon lange überholt. Radiale Steifigkeit können andere Felgen mittlerweile besser. Auch solche die vegleichbar flach sind.
Früher waren ZTR Felgen in allen Bereichen Topseller.
Bei Überlastung, wenn das mal vorkommt, knicken die Flow Ex komplett ein.
Viele user hier berichten auch von abspringenden Reifen.
Grundsätzlich keine schlechte Felge.
Auch hier zu bedenken, dass nach montiertem Reifen, die Seichenspannung um gut 10% nachlässt.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Oktober 2016)

ich fahr den Tune-Flow Laufradsatz von BC seit 3 Jahren im Enduro mit mittlerweile 95kg. Völlig problemlos, noch nie angerührt.


----------



## felixh. (7. Oktober 2016)

Klar werden die Flow im DH Weltcup eingesetzt - aber da gehen dann halt ein-zwei Laufradsätze pro Wochenende weg. So wie halt auch bei anderen leichten Felgen.

Die EX ist dazu weniger dauerhaltbar wie die alte Flow. AM mit genügend Druck ist auch bei 130kg Systemgewicht kein Problem. Wenn man aber halt täglich durchschläge hat - dann machts die Flow nicht lange mit.


----------



## frogmatic (7. Oktober 2016)

dallo schrieb:


> Die Flow Ex ist aber wirklich schon lange überholt. Radiale Steifigkeit können andere Felgen mittlerweile besser. Auch solche die vegleichbar flach sind.


Nämlich?


----------



## duc-mo (7. Oktober 2016)

dallo schrieb:


> Viele user hier berichten auch von abspringenden Reifen.



Ich bin sicher kein Laufradexperte, aber ich halte das inzwischen für ein Ammenmärchen. Ich hab deshalb auch lang hin und her überlegt ob ich die Flow EX nehmen soll oder nicht... Inzwischen fahre ich sie seit vier Jahren am 26er und seit zwei Jahren am 29er. Beide Laufradsätze haben schon die unterschiedlichsten Reifen gesehen und nie gabs irgendwelche Probleme mit abspringend Reifen. Wenn das vorkommt ist es halt eine blöde Kombination der Toleranzen von Felge und Reifen, aber das kann bei jeder Kombination vorkommen.


----------



## frogmatic (7. Oktober 2016)

Conti Reifen tubeless montiert sind wohl heiße Kandidaten für dieses Phänomen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde nie verstehen warum sich UST nicht durchgesetzt hat, da hast du keine Probleme mit abspringenden Reifen, es bleibt selbst ohne Milch dicht und die Felge ist vernünftig verarbeitet ohne Notwendigkeit eines Dichtbandes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte/habe unzählige Contis auf der Flow EX tubeless aufgezogen


----------



## frogmatic (7. Oktober 2016)

Habs nur gelesen, bin noch nicht bei tubeless angekommen...


----------



## AndreasHN (7. Oktober 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich werde nie verstehen warum sich UST nicht durchgesetzt hat, da hast du keine Probleme mit abspringenden Reifen, es bleibt selbst ohne Milch dicht und die Felge ist vernünftig verarbeitet ohne Notwendigkeit eines Dichtbandes.


eben! nix zu basteln und manche basteln mehr als sie fahren


----------



## piilu (7. Oktober 2016)

Was macht man eigntlich bei UST wenn man 1 Loch im Reifen hat?


----------



## dallo (7. Oktober 2016)

Solang es kein Ammenmärchen ist, dass es mittlerweile bessere Felgen gibt...


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Oktober 2016)

dallo schrieb:


> Solang es kein Ammenmärchen ist, dass es mittlerweile bessere Felgen gibt...



Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. Oktober 2016)

piilu schrieb:


> Was macht man eigntlich bei UST wenn man 1 Loch im Reifen hat?



Die Dinger fährst ja normal auch mit Milch oder du hast halt einen Schlauch im Rucksack. Es geht nur darum, dass beim UST-System der Reifen wesentlich besser in der Felge verankert ist als bei "Tubeless ready" und ich deshalb nicht verstehe, warum sich die halbscharige Technologie durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## piilu (7. Oktober 2016)

Weil Mavic wahrscheinlich ordentlich schnapp gemacht hat wenn man das Patent als Felgen oder Reifenhersteller nutzen wollte.


----------



## duc-mo (7. Oktober 2016)

wegen Gewicht, Kosten, Pannenschutz, Verfügbarkeit und Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2016)

Muss eigentlich am Patentkram liegen. Andere Gründe gibt es nicht. Vielleicht auch zu teuer/aufwändig in der Herstellung.


----------



## frogmatic (10. Oktober 2016)

piilu schrieb:


> Was macht man eigntlich bei UST wenn man 1 Loch im Reifen hat?


Dann macht man 1 Reifenflicken rein.


----------



## aemkei77 (10. Oktober 2016)

Maxalami 

gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2016)

Kann man da auch Bifi nehmen?


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Oktober 2016)

Bestimmt. Noch ein bisschen Brötchen dazutun, dass sich dann mit der Milch vollsaugt. Kurz Feuerzeug dran zum Braten, und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2016)

Dann bin ich bestens gerüstet.


----------



## aemkei77 (10. Oktober 2016)

Marshmallow nicht vergessen


----------



## Asko (12. Oktober 2016)

Wer noch Bedarf hat, die X01 Kassette ist gerade wieder auf 171€ runter nachdem sie ein paar Tage wieder recht teuer war.



Asko schrieb:


> *SRAM X01 Kassette XG-1195 für 169,07€ bei Amazon.
> Preis schwankt teilweise ein paar Euro hin und her, aber kostet sonst überall mindestens 230€.
> Noch 7 Stück auf Lager.*
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Sram-Cassette...e=UTF8&qid=1475724402&sr=1-1&keywords=XG-1195


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2016)

Asko schrieb:


> Wer noch Bedarf hat, die X01 Kassette ist gerade wieder auf 171€ runter nachdem sie ein paar Tage wieder recht teuer war.



Gibts da n großen Unterschied zur XX1??


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Oktober 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gibts da n großen Unterschied zur XX1??


Kann man bei der 1195 auch das 42er tauschen? ZB gegen ein größeres von OneUp?

Edit: Laut OneUp passt deren 45er Ritzel bei XX1 und X01, kann das jemand bestätigen?
Anm.: Das 44er Ritzel natürlich, danke.


----------



## messias (12. Oktober 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gibts da n großen Unterschied zur XX1??


Die Farbe nur.


imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Edit: Laut OneUp passt deren 45er Ritzel bei XX1 und X01, kann das jemand bestätigen?


Nein, das 44er passt: http://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/products/products/x-cog-44t-sprocket
Ist aber ne rechte Pfriemelei und auch sehr teuer für nur zwei Zähne mehr. Review: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/oneup-44-tooth-x-cog-review-2015.html


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt mal die Kassette bestellt

Beim nächsten Verschleißwechsel gibts hslt 11fach.

Jetzt muss ich mich nur bei der Schaltung noch zwischen XX1 und XTR entscheiden...

Edith: gibts das? Noch n Euro billiger nach meiner Bestellung...


----------



## Asko (12. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir ist sie auch nach dem Bestellen 2x günstiger geworden. Einmal um 3€, da hab ich storniert und neu bestellt und danach nochmal um 25Cent, das war mir dann zu doof nochmal zu bestellen.


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2016)

Es sind aktuell ganze 13ct, die ich sparen könnte


----------



## culoduro (12. Oktober 2016)

hat eigentlich mal jemand die SRAM GX Kassette XG-1175 irgendwo in einem deutschen Shop gesehen?  GX level Kassette,  325g laut SRAM,  mit Stahl Ritzeln und Alu fürs 42er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Oktober 2016)

odysseus schrieb:


> hat eigentlich mal jemand die SRAM GX Kassette XG-1175 irgendwo in einem deutschen Shop gesehen?  GX level Kassette,  325g laut SRAM,  mit Stahl Ritzeln und Alu fürs 42er?


Von der Kassette kann ich nur dringend abraten: Ich habe sie eine X1 Kette lang gefahren (leider waren das nur ewa 600km), bei 0,075mm Kettenlängung hab ich eine neue XX1 Kette montiert und auf den 10, 12 und 14er rutscht die Kette drüber. Jetzt hab ich gerade das Angebot der 1195 wahrgenommen und werde das testen. Wenn da der Verschleiß genauso ist, bin ich fertig mit Sram und zwar absolut. Ich fahre Enduro, hoch auf dem einfachsten und direktesten Weg und runter krachts. Also völlig normal eigentlich und da darf die Kassette nicht so schlecht verarbeitet sein, dass sie das bissel getrete nicht aushält. Ich wiege auch nur 73kg oder so... Aus meiner Sicht entweder knausrige Materialwahl oder schiefgelaufene Wärmebehandlung.


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
schon jemand eine der DT Gabeln von RCZ aus den letzten Aktionen Ende September erhalten?

grüße


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Oktober 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schon jemand eine der DT Gabeln von RCZ aus den letzten Aktionen Ende September erhalten?
> 
> grüße



Neeeee, is noch zu früh... 20 Werktage waren das doch, rechne mal nicht vor nächster Woche damit


----------



## hasman (13. Oktober 2016)

Wenn hat jemand eine Dt Swiss mit 100mm zu viel bestellt
kann sich bei mir melden


----------



## marcel_wob (13. Oktober 2016)

Weiß jemand wann wieder Personalkauf bei Stadler ist?


----------



## sun909 (13. Oktober 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Neeeee, is noch zu früh... 20 Werktage waren das doch, rechne mal nicht vor nächster Woche damit



15 stand da meine ich. Egal, Hauptsache kein Storno 

Grüße!


----------



## Hans (13. Oktober 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann wieder Personalkauf bei Stadler ist?



Die letzten Jahre immer am Buß und Bettag  und die daraufolgende Woche am Freitag, als 16. Und 25. 11. Dieses Jahr.


----------



## Jaerrit (13. Oktober 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> 15 stand da meine ich. Egal, Hauptsache kein Storno
> 
> Grüße!



Freu Dich nicht zu früh  Meine Bestellung vom 21.9. ist jedenfalls noch "en cours"


----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Freu Dich nicht zu früh  Meine Bestellung vom 21.9. ist jedenfalls noch "en cours"



Eben Versandbestätigung erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (14. Oktober 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Eben Versandbestätigung erhalten


Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben


----------



## Flo7 (14. Oktober 2016)

Was habt ihr denn bestellt?


----------



## Teuflor (14. Oktober 2016)

Hab mir gestern bei RCZ die XR 1501 bestellt, mit 20 Werktagen Bearbeitungszeit. Sind die 20 Tage wirklich ernst gemeint?


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Oktober 2016)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn bestellt?



DT Gabeln 



Teuflor schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern bei RCZ die XR 1501 bestellt, mit 20 Werktagen Bearbeitungszeit. Sind die 20 Tage wirklich ernst gemeint?



Lass mich kurz überlegen.... Ja, meinen die ernst, und wenn in 20 Tagen eine Mail kommt das sie nicht liefern können und du fast zeitgleich eine Rückzahlung bekommst: Ja, auch das meinen die ernst. Hast Du vor Bestellung mal nach den Erfahrungen hier im Forum geschaut, also im Ernst?


----------



## Teuflor (14. Oktober 2016)

Klar hab ich, immerhin wirds Geld zurück Überwiesen


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klickfisch (14. Oktober 2016)

Das waren unterschiedliche soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe. Einmal Shimano und einmal SRAM XD Freilauf.


----------



## damonsta (14. Oktober 2016)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern bei RCZ die XR 1501 bestellt, mit 20 Werktagen Bearbeitungszeit. Sind die 20 Tage wirklich ernst gemeint?



Am besten du fragst jeden Tag mehrmals nach!


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe beides das gleiche, keine unterschiedlichen Freiläufe, aber einmal Vorkasse-Überweisung, das andere per Paypal/Kreditkarte  Die werden immer komischer, aber bisher mehr positives als negatives erlebt...


----------



## Teuflor (14. Oktober 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe beides das gleiche, keine unterschiedlichen Freiläufe, aber einmal Vorkasse-Überweisung, das andere per Paypal/Kreditkarte  Die werden immer komischer, aber bisher mehr positives als negatives erlebt...



Jap die waren gleich, nur einmal Paypal für 20€ mehr...


----------



## dkc-live (14. Oktober 2016)

Weil Paypal eben unsinnige Gebühren hat und die haarscharf kalkuliert werden haben...


----------



## damonsta (14. Oktober 2016)

Verrückt!


----------



## boblike (14. Oktober 2016)

Habe auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit RCZ gemacht. Klar dauert es 20 Werktage, aber bei den Preisen nehme ich es in kauf. Und wenn sie mal nicht liefern können, dann halt keinen Schnapper gemacht. Aber das System mit dem sie diese Preise machen können ist halt nicht perfect und mir ist das lieber als keine solche Preise zu bekommen. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Leute die Probleme habe sich eher hier melden als die bei denen alles super war. Von daher stehen die Chancen gut, dass du in einem Monat einen super LRS zu einem Hammer Preis am Bike hast. Finde dafür lohnt sich das warten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## toastet (14. Oktober 2016)

Vorallem bekommt man doch auch immer Punkte wenn was schief geht und für den Einkauf selbst, die den nächsten Einkauf nochmal günstiger machen, wo die Preise ja oft eh schon bekloppt sind.


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Oktober 2016)

So isses, hab schon schlimmeres erlebt als bei rcz...


----------



## Triturbo (15. Oktober 2016)

Wollen wir nicht mal einen RCZ Laberthema aufmachen?

Ich hatte letztens mein Paket nicht innerhalb von 7 Tagen bei der Post abgeholt, weil RCZ mir keine Sendungsnummer gegeben hat und ich selten zu hause bin. Da ging das zurück, es hat nochmal 2 Wochen und 4 Mails gedauert (welche aber alle zeitnah beantwortet wurden) aber schlussendlich hatte ich Points für mein Verschulden bekommen und die Ware  Das man bei den Preisen Abstriche beim Service machen muss, sollte aber jedem klar sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (15. Oktober 2016)

RCZ Bikeshop

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=579873&share_fid=6007&share_type=t


----------



## AndreasHN (15. Oktober 2016)

Breuningerland Ludwigsburg 
Morgen ist verkaufsoffen, noch hat es einige da


Edit : weisses Zelt am Eingang. Sport Outlet, kann man nicht  übersehen.


----------



## jts-nemo (15. Oktober 2016)

Warum ist das so weit weg? :'(


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Oktober 2016)

*Suche*

*Ghost SL AMR X 9 LC 29*


----------



## der-gute (16. Oktober 2016)

Kennste?
Kennste?
Kennste?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/unread


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Oktober 2016)

Sorry, Verwechslung


----------



## der-gute (16. Oktober 2016)




----------



## marcel_wob (20. Oktober 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Nette Basis für ein Winterhardtail/Restebike:
> 
> On One Parkwood 27,5 Rahmen für 108€



Da kommt noch 18,-GRB Versand zu.

Ich habe einen bestellt, den ich jetzt doch nicht nutze. Bei Bedarf...
Einfach PN


----------



## Jaerrit (21. Oktober 2016)

Da es hier ja teilweise mehr Leute unterwegs sind als im Schnäppchen-Thread hier auch nochmal kurz die Info:
Wer Kleinkram benötigt: Kostenfreier Versand bei R2-Bike ab 10€ vom 21.10. bis 23.10. (dieses WE)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (21. Oktober 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Da es hier ja teilweise mehr Leute unterwegs sind als im Schnäppchen-Thread hier auch nochmal kurz die Info:
> Wer Kleinkram benötigt: Kostenfreier Versand bei R2-Bike ab 10€ vom 21.10. bis 23.10. (dieses WE)


Hier sind nur gefühlt mehr Leute als in dem eigentlichen Schnäppchenthread weil da ausser Schnäppchenlinks alles gelöscht wird, hier kann man sich dann unterhalten..


----------



## Jaerrit (21. Oktober 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ... mer leute als in dem eigentlich Schnäppchenthread weil da alles gelöscht wird..


Ich hab das mal berichtigt


----------



## demlak (22. Oktober 2016)

nosek2012 schrieb:


> Five Ten 2015er Modelle stark reduziert.
> Ich habe mir den Impact Low für 65€ bestellt. Morgen wird der getestet :]
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/sale-five-ten-2015er-modelle-n5576b668f03fa



wenn die nicht so unfassbar hässlich wären...
aber vermutlich is das genau der grund, warum davon noch immer was übrig is =)


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> wenn die nicht so unfassbar hässlich wären...
> aber vermutlich is das genau der grund, warum davon noch immer was übrig is =)


Das ist doch wurscht, nach der ersten Tour sind die eh alle braun....


----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das ist doch wurscht, nach der ersten Tour sind die eh alle braun....


Das Bike ebenfalls.. aber so wie ich das Bike pflege, so lasse ich auch keine 100 Euro Schuhe vor sich hin rotten...

p.s. vielleicht hat sich 5.10 das ähnlich gedacht.. und daher die Farben so knallig gestaltet.. damit man auch nach einem Ritt noch erkennt, welche Marke es is? *g*


----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2016)

Alsobei dem Wildleder sprüht man mit dem Gartenschlauch drüber und lässt die Schuhe trocknen. Mehr Pflege ist da imho nicht nötig, sehen dann immer noch gut aus und behalten auch ihren Original-Farbton Die Sohle is eh vor dem Haltbarkeitsdatum des Leders durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (23. Oktober 2016)

decay schrieb:


> Alsobei dem Wildleder sprüht man mit dem Gartenschlauch drüber und lässt die Schuhe trocknen. Mehr Pflege ist da imho nicht nötig, sehen dann immer noch gut aus und behalten auch ihren Original-Farbton Die Sohle is eh vor dem Haltbarkeitsdatum des Leders durch.


Selbst 5.10 Schuhe (Impact/Maltese) halten mit der obligatorischen Gartenschlauchpflege mehrere Jahre bei regelmäßiger Nutzung.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Oktober 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Selbst 5.10 Schuhe (Impact/Maltese) halten mit der obligatorischen Gartenschlauchpflege mehrere Jahre bei regelmäßiger Nutzung.


Dan hast du entweder einen ganzen Schrank voll Schuhe oder fährst selten mal 2 Tage hintereinander....
Meine werden höchstens mal abgebürstet wenn der Dreck trocken. Ist.... Sehen je nach Jahreszeit eh nach 5 Minuten aus wie vorher....


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dan hast du entweder einen ganzen Schrank voll Schuhe oder fährst selten mal 2 Tage hintereinander....
> Meine werden höchstens mal abgebürstet wenn der Dreck trocken. Ist.... Sehen je nach Jahreszeit eh nach 5 Minuten aus wie vorher....


Ich sag ja nicht dass ich die nach jeder Fahrt sauber mache, nur wenn sie komplett mit der braunen Schicht überzogen und die Schnürsenkel schon richtig hart sind
Wollte nur sagen dass Wasser und Abschrubben den Schuhen nichts ausmacht.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Oktober 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht dass ich die nach jeder Fahrt sauber mache, nur wenn sie komplett mit der braunen Schicht überzogen und die Schnürsenkel schon richtig hart sind
> Wollte nur sagen dass Wasser und Abschrubben den Schuhen nichts ausmacht.


Na dick braun geht locker je nach Tour in 5 min  
Und auch bei dem anderen bin ich bei dir, wollte ja nur darauf raus, das die Fabe die meiste Zeit eh kaum zu erkennen ist, zu mindest in der Winterreifen Saison.... 
Im Sommer schaffe ich das auch nur selten...


----------



## Flo7 (24. Oktober 2016)

xraycer schrieb:


> Rock Shox RS-1 Solo Air 29 120mm für 999,- €



Nicht wirklich günstig...

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/rocksh...red-black-silver-rs1-acs-29pssa100-dfbsl.html

Gab es  auch schon um die 550€!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Oktober 2016)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich günstig...
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/rocksh...red-black-silver-rs1-acs-29pssa100-dfbsl.html
> 
> Gab es  auch schon um die 550€!



Die wahren Schnäppchen sind seit jeher im Laber-Thema


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Oktober 2016)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/evoc/CC-16l-Team-Rucksack-p40943/

Sind die Nähte gelb? Auf dem Display wirkt die Farbe seltsam. 
Hat den schon mal jemand live gesehen und kann mir was zu der Farbe sagen?


----------



## der-gute (26. Oktober 2016)

Ggf. morgen 

Die Beschreibung sagt ja mud dazu


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## demlak (26. Oktober 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn das gelbe nähte sind, macht das ganze als rucksack voll keinen sinn!


es wurde nicht gefragt, ob das gelbe die nähte sind.. sondern ob die nähte gelb sind.. ist ein nicht zu verachtender unterschied =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Oktober 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ggf. morgen
> 
> Die Beschreibung sagt ja mud dazu


Kannst dann gerne Bescheid geben wie sich mud in natura macht.


----------



## klickfisch (26. Oktober 2016)

Kennt jemand die Innenweite von den 2016er DT Swiss XM 1501 27,5" aus dem RCZ Deal?


----------



## Teuflor (26. Oktober 2016)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Innenweite von den 2016er DT Swiss XM 1501 27,5" aus dem RCZ Deal?


1580g und 22,5mm


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. Oktober 2016)

Alte XM1501 haben eben die DT XM401er Felge. Aber echt ein netter Preis, die alten XR1501, XM1501, EX1501 sollte es jetzt dann aber überall günstiger geben, schleßlich kommen ja die neuen 2017er die breiter (=mit anderen Felgen) sind.

EDIT: Da braucht man nicht bei RCZ fragen, is ganz sicher so )

Mein "KTM" DT350/XR331 Satz von RCZ ist angekommen, <1480g mit dem schon eingeklebten Felgenband, 36er Freilauf, mit Centerlock statt 6Loch, dafür waren TL-Ventile mit dabei.


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Oktober 2016)

Hattest du angefragt? Schade, suche die 25mm Version


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## FunkyRay (26. Oktober 2016)

Ok, überzeugt, danke!


----------



## der-gute (26. Oktober 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ggf. morgen
> 
> Die Beschreibung sagt ja mud dazu





k_star schrieb:


> wenn das gelbe nähte sind, macht das ganze als rucksack voll keinen sinn!





demlak schrieb:


> es wurde nicht gefragt, ob das gelbe die nähte sind.. sondern ob die nähte gelb sind.. ist ein nicht zu verachtender unterschied =)





k_star schrieb:


> denk noch mal drüber nach.





Xyz79 schrieb:


> Kannst dann gerne Bescheid geben wie sich mud in natura macht.



Oh Gott oh Gott, geht das jetzt den ganzen Winter über so? 

ich werde von mud berichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (26. Oktober 2016)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ok, überzeugt, danke!


Die EX1501 haben 25mm... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plumpssack (27. Oktober 2016)

wo bekommt ihr eigentlich immer die rcz codes her?


----------



## arghlol (27. Oktober 2016)

Den Newsletter abonnieren. Vorzugsweise auf französisch oder englisch. Da kommen die Mails öfter und schneller.


----------



## Teuflor (27. Oktober 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Den Newsletter abonnieren. Vorzugsweise auf französisch oder englisch. Da kommen die Mails öfter und schneller.


Bekommst ne Umarmung wenn du mir sagst wie man den Newsletter auf englisch umstellt  ich bekomm nur franzöisch und da ist die hälfte immer interpretation


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Oktober 2016)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Bekommst ne Umarmung wenn du mir sagst wie man den Newsletter auf englisch umstellt  ich bekomm nur franzöisch und da ist die hälfte immer interpretation


Ich bekomme inzwischen in der Regel 1x französisch und 2x englisch. Auf die selbe E-Mail-Adresse, leicht zeitversetzt. Heute z.B. kam der erste englische vor dem französischen. Und der zweite englische 40 Minuten später.


----------



## der-gute (27. Oktober 2016)

Mud ist in Wahrheit eher grünliches gelb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (27. Oktober 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mud ist in Wahrheit eher grünliches gelb...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 541210 Anhang anzeigen 541211


Danke!
Damit ist er leider raus. 
Auch wenn der Preis verlockend ist.


----------



## QUenten (27. Oktober 2016)

GerHardcore schrieb:


> 10% auf alle Lupine Lampen im Oktober
> 
> https://www.pdamax.de/rdc:lupokt16?leadid=mtb_forum



Hat schon jemand dort bestellt?
Ich habe ein mulmiges Gefühl weil ich den Shop nicht kenne. Die Bewertungen sind recht positiv.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Oktober 2016)

QUenten schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand dort bestellt?
> Ich habe ein mulmiges Gefühl weil ich den Shop nicht kenne. Die Bewertungen sind recht positiv.


Habe da mal einen Fenix Akkucase bestellt. Alles problemlos gelaufen.


----------



## zuki (30. Oktober 2016)

Ganz interessantes Konzept zur individuellen Anpassung und das gerade zum halben Preis. War wohl ein ehemaliges Crowdfounding Projekt.

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=193849;menu=1000,2,109;mid[1050]=1


----------



## fone (31. Oktober 2016)

Haha, im ibc-thread dazu hab ich natürlich drüber lustig gemacht, wie könnte es auch anders sein 
...aber: interessant, vor allem der riesige Verstellbereich!

Hat jemand von Erfahrungen damit gehört? Stören die breiten Streben im vorderen Bereich?


----------



## tomac85 (31. Oktober 2016)

http://enduro-mtb.com/first-ride-crowdfunding-sattel-der-morgaw-trian/

Hier en kleiner Bericht drüber. Soll ganz ok sein


----------



## zuki (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mal ein Exemplar bestellt. Ich bin grspannt.


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe noch NIE einen enduro-mtb magazin Test gelesen der auch nur einen Hauch von Kritik geäußert hat...


----------



## ernmar (31. Oktober 2016)

Das ist dann von der Dämpfung her doch wie der sqlab 611 active, oder?


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Oktober 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Das ist dann von der Dämpfung her doch wie der sqlab 611 active, oder?


Die SQLab Sättel sind ja nicht wirklich gedämpft, die "schaukeln" an den Kontaktpunkten zu den Sitzknochen eher hin und her, bzw. bewegen sich mit der Tretbewegung der Oberschenkel leicht mit.
Ich kenne die Sättel aus dem Angebot auch nicht aber da scheint ja wirklich eine Entkopplung von den Unebenheiten das Ziel sein.

Tldr ist *glaube ich *nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (31. Oktober 2016)

Brauchts da eigentlich ne spezielle Klemmung an der Stütze für die ovalen Streben? Bin da nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand... Aber auch schön das ich Fettsack direkt andere Stoßdämpfer kaufen müsste


----------



## piilu (31. Oktober 2016)

Mit Kashima Rohren wäre es bestimmt 1 Veraufsschlager


----------



## zuki (31. Oktober 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Brauchts da eigentlich ne spezielle Klemmung an der Stütze für die ovalen Streben? Bin da nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand... Aber auch schön das ich Fettsack direkt andere Stoßdämpfer kaufen müsste


 
Also ich fahre eine Syntace-Stütze, da geht hochoval bis 11mm. Ich wieger auch mehr als für die Mediumdämpfer angegeben.Das finde ich auch schwach, dass man dann noch extra Elastomere kaufen muss. Deshalb hatte ich mit der Bestellung zunächst gezögert. Vielleicht aber auch nur eine bike24 Limitierung?


----------



## fone (31. Oktober 2016)

Ne, natürlich keine Bike24-Limitierung. Ich hab jetzt auch mal bestellt. Und werde die Standard-Gummis mal testen (88-90kg). Bin Jahrelang zu weiche Federn in den Gabeln gefahren, da wird das mit dem Sattel schon klappen. 

SQlab schaut ähnlich aus, zumindest hinsichtlich der Kipp-Bewegung. da scheint ja auch irgendein Gummi drin zu sein. Sonst würde der Sattel ja klappern.

Alter, der Arzt im SQlab Video hat ja üble Augenringe...


----------



## ernmar (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich probiere es auch mal aus. Vielleicht hilft es ja. Ansonsten kommt er aufs Stadtrad.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. Oktober 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Ne, natürlich keine Bike24-Limitierung. Ich hab jetzt auch mal bestellt. Und werde die Standard-Gummis mal testen (88-90kg). Bin Jahrelang zu weiche Federn in den Gabeln gefahren, da wird das mit dem Sattel schon klappen.
> 
> SQlab schaut ähnlich aus, zumindest hinsichtlich der Kipp-Bewegung. da scheint ja auch irgendein Gummi drin zu sein. Sonst würde der Sattel ja klappern.
> 
> Alter, der Arzt im SQlab Video hat ja üble Augenringe...


die Standard-Gummis (medium) sind allerdings nur bis 80kg ;-)....ansonsten hätte ich (85kg) es auch mal versucht aber 17€ Aufpreis für "hart" ist mir dann doch wieder zu teuer.


...

Ich hab ansonsten noch einen SQlab 611 in Gebrauch..der ist vom Konzept nicht viel anders, kostet nur etwas mehr, wirkt aber auch robuster, sieht superhässlich aus, ist aber auch superbequem.


----------



## fone (2. November 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> die Standard-Gummis (medium) sind allerdings nur bis 80kg ;-)....ansonsten hätte ich (85kg) es auch mal versucht aber 17€ Aufpreis für "hart" ist mir dann doch wieder zu teuer.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Ja ich weiß... 80kg...
Ist halt eine Spielerei jetzt, möchte das Ding einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn es mir zu weich vorkommen sollte, muss ich halt die harten Gummis noch bestellen.
Die SQlab sehen so wüst aus von der Optik, da hab ich mich noch nicht dran getraut.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. November 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß... 80kg...
> Ist halt eine Spielerei jetzt, möchte das Ding einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn es mir zu weich vorkommen sollte, muss ich halt die harten Gummis noch bestellen.
> Die SQlab sehen so wüst aus von der Optik, da hab ich mich noch nicht dran getraut.


Ich sehs genauso wie Du und werde wohl auch bestellen...Spielerei macht Spass ...nimmst Du die "XC" oder "Enduro"-Variante?


----------



## fone (2. November 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich sehs genauso wie Du und werde wohl auch bestellen...Spielerei macht Spass ...nimmst Du die "XC" oder "Enduro"-Variante?



Ich hab die XC-Variante bestellt. Kommt eh ans Tourenfully.
Hab auch nicht länger geguckt was die Enduro-Variante anders kann. Sieht nur klobiger aus. 
Ich hab eigentlich an allen Bikes eher kleine, schlanke Sättel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (2. November 2016)

Da ich die Tage ein Schnäppchen für einen Posten bei eBay machen konnte... habe ich hier schwarze Pedalpins (M3x10 *Madenschrauben*, DIN 916) übrig.. würde die gegen aufgerundete Versandkosten von 1€ (oder was auch immer euch das Wert is) in "normaler Stückzahl" abgeben..
Sprich: nicht alle die ich habe an eine Person.. sondern für einen Pedalsatz.. (bei meinen wären das 10 pro Pedalfläche +10 Ersatzpins = 50 Stück)
Die sind passend für z.B. pd-mx30 (DX) Pedale.. und sicherlich auch für andere Pedale..
Aber Achtung: die sind 2mm länger als die originalen!

Wer Interesse hat, einfach PN

ich hoffe ich verstoße damit nicht gegen die Regeln, wenn ich das hier poste.. ist ja kein Verkauf, sondern eher ein Verschenken...


----------



## NewK (3. November 2016)

Und, wurden die Sättel schon geliefert bzw. konnte schon getestet werden?


----------



## fone (3. November 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Und, wurden die Sättel schon geliefert bzw. konnte schon getestet werden?


"Ihr DHL Paket liegt bei Ihrem Nachbarn."





nitrofoska schrieb:


> Falls noch Jemand eine *RaceFace Sixc Cinch* sucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt, verdammt, verdammt!
Ahhhhh, Gott sei dank nur in 175mm verfügbar, puh, nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Jaerrit (3. November 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Verdammt, verdammt, verdammt!
> Ahhhhh, Gott sei dank nur in 175mm verfügbar, puh, nochmal Glück gehabt.



Leider auch 2 in 170 verfügbar


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. November 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Und, wurden die Sättel schon geliefert bzw. konnte schon getestet werden?


Ja und nein,  sehen schon recht hässlich aus,  aber wenn sie bequem sind dann ist mir das egal. Auf dem Plus HT werde ich ihn morgen mal testen.


----------



## fone (4. November 2016)

Zu dem Sattel:
Ist kleiner als gedacht. @Sven_Kiel da wäre die Enduro Variante eventuell doch in Frage gekommen. Aber bequem auf den 15 Minuten zur Arbeit.
Sehr starke Anti-Rutsch-Oberfläche. Eigentlich mag ich das. Geschmackssache.
Der Verstellbereich der Streben ist identisch zu nem 0815-Sattel, sieht nur nach mehr aus aufgrund der Konstruktion.
So recht hab ich das Flexen nicht gespürt... wenn man genau drauf achtet kann man es erahnen. Mit Jeans und Geldbeutel in der Hosentasche vielleicht nicht die optimale Testvoraussetzung. 

Das Beste: Die Streben stehen zwar vorne seitlich über, stören mich aber nicht.

Hässlich finde ich ihn nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. November 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Leider auch 2 in 170 verfügbar


War gestern noch ausverkauft!   
Aber ich mag die Kettenblatt-Wechsel-Option an meiner XX1, deswegen bleibt die trotzdem.


----------



## NewK (4. November 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Zu dem Sattel:
> Ist kleiner als gedacht. @Sven_Kiel da wäre die Enduro Variante eventuell doch in Frage gekommen. Aber bequem auf den 15 Minuten zur Arbeit.
> Sehr starke Anti-Rutsch-Oberfläche. Eigentlich mag ich das. Geschmackssache.
> Der Verstellbereich der Streben ist identisch zu nem 0815-Sattel, sieht nur nach mehr aus aufgrund der Konstruktion.
> ...


Habt ihr mal Fotos?
Ich überlege ihn am RR gegen den Specialized Toupé auszutauschen... halt wegen den dämpfenden Eigenschaften 
Aber an sich sind ja die Specialized-Sattel generell nicht gerade schlecht.


----------



## matsch (4. November 2016)

@rockrider66

Es gibt noch weitere Ryde Felgen wenn du bei CNC die Suche nutzt


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2016)

.


----------



## dani08051991 (4. November 2016)

Die Ryde Edge zerdellen hald recht schnell und halten auch sonst nicht wirklich viel aus finde ich.


----------



## Jierdan (4. November 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Die Ryde Edge zerdellen hald recht schnell und halten auch sonst nicht wirklich viel aus finde ich.


Was bei ihrem Gewicht ja nicht überraschen dürfte. Irgendwo muss man halt Abstriche machen.

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaerrit (4. November 2016)

Na, die Edge sind eigentlich recht robust, die Trace sind die leichten und nicht so stabilen, oder steh ich auf dem Schlauch? Die Asymetrie bedarf hat auch eines kundigen Laufradbauers...


----------



## haekel72 (4. November 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Die Ryde Edge zerdellen hald recht schnell und halten auch sonst nicht wirklich viel aus finde ich.


Da muss ich dir aber wiedersprechen! Fahre mit 90kg fahrfertig alles mit der Felge und ich lasse es schon krachen!


----------



## freetourer (4. November 2016)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Die Ryde Edge zerdellen hald recht schnell und halten auch sonst nicht wirklich viel aus finde ich.



Überhaupt selbst gefahren?

Mit den Edge 28 hatte ich selbst schon mehrere Laufäder aufgebaut und auch gefahren (u.a. auch auf Enduro-Rennen in alpinem Gelände).

Durch die Asymmetrie bekommen die Laufräder schön gleichmäßige Speichenspannungen rechts und links und die Felgen sind auch bei  Abdrücken ziemlich stabil. Auch radial sind sie deutlich steifer als z.B. Flow EX.

Übermäßige Dellen-Neigung haben die auch nicht.


----------



## dani08051991 (4. November 2016)

Ja ich bin sie selbst gefahren, Aufbau hat wohl auch gepasst war vom Laufradbauer welcher eigentlich einen sehr guten Ruf genießt.
Ich hab sonst von der Felge eigentlich auch nur gutes gelesen deshalb hab ich ja die genommen. Nach einem halben Jahr hab ich aber jetzt schon einige Dellen obwohl ich hinten immer ca 2 Bar fuhr und Seitenschläge (hinten mittlerweile recht stark). Mit meiner E1900 davor hatte ich da komischerweise nie Probleme.
Aber egal vielleicht hatte ich einfach Pech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (4. November 2016)

Wie gesagt, EDGE und TRACE sind 2 paar Schuhe... auch gewichtstechnisch ist die Trace eher ein Damenschuh bei dem schnell der Absatz abbricht


----------



## dani08051991 (4. November 2016)

Ich hatte ja die edge


----------



## haekel72 (4. November 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, EDGE und TRACE sind 2 paar Schuhe... auch gewichtstechnisch ist die Trace eher ein Damenschuh bei dem schnell der Absatz abbricht


na Gott sei Dank trage ich nur Herrenschuhe! Ach ja- fahre die Trace EN29^^


----------



## Jaerrit (4. November 2016)

Falls es jemand brauchen kann: gut ausgestattetes Fully (Pike, Monarch plus, XT Schaltung, Deore Bremse) in RH 44 (leider nur eins auf Lager):
http://m.fahrrad.de/corratec-opiate-fy-lime-gruenschwarzrot-359109.html


----------



## sp00n82 (4. November 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Falls es jemand brauchen kann: gut ausgestattetes Fully (Pike, Monarch plus, XT Schaltung, Deore Bremse) in RH 44 (leider nur eins auf Lager):
> http://m.fahrrad.de/corratec-opiate-fy-lime-gruenschwarzrot-359109.html


Geodaten, oldschool ohne Stack und Reach: https://web.archive.org/web/2014020...untain/full-suspension/all-mountain/opiate-fy


----------



## Jaerrit (4. November 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Geodaten, oldschool ohne Stack und Reach: https://web.archive.org/web/2014020...untain/full-suspension/all-mountain/opiate-fy



Preis auch, das Ding kaufen, ausschlachten und in Einzelteilen verkaufen dürfte schon fast Gewinn bringen... Davon ab: Ich hab meinen Fahrradpass in der Grundschule auch noch ohne Stack und Reach gemacht


----------



## der-gute (4. November 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Preis auch, das Ding kaufen, ausschlachten und in Einzelteilen verkaufen dürfte schon fast Gewinn bringen... Davon ab: Ich hab meinen Fahrradpass in der Grundschule auch noch ohne Stack und Reach gemacht



du bekommst für die Teile niemals 1000€


----------



## Jaerrit (4. November 2016)

Meine Güte, ihr tut gerade so als sei das der letzte Kernschrott der da verkauft wird und ich sei der Herr Internetstores persönlich, der hier seine Restposten an den Mann bringen will... Klar, die Geo ist nicht up to date, aber heute bekommt man für die doppelte Kohle ne Sektor oder wenn es hoch kommt ne Yari, nen normalen Monarch und ne Deore-Ausstattung, wenn es nicht sogar nur für X-Fusion reicht.
Ihr kauft das Ding nicht, ich auch nicht, vielleicht ist es ja für jemanden interessant dem die Geo gefällt


----------



## Jierdan (4. November 2016)

Nix gegen x-fusion!

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dani08051991 (4. November 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ihr tut gerade so als sei das der letzte Kernschrott der da verkauft wird und ich sei der Herr Internetstores persönlich, der hier seine Restposten an den Mann bringen will... Klar, die Geo ist nicht up to date, aber heute bekommt man für die doppelte Kohle ne Sektor oder wenn es hoch kommt ne Yari, nen normalen Monarch und ne Deore-Ausstattung, wenn es nicht sogar nur für X-Fusion reicht.
> Ihr kauft das Ding nicht, ich auch nicht, vielleicht ist es ja für jemanden interessant dem die Geo gefällt


Ich find das Bike top für einen Anfänger, und wenn man Geschmack am Radeln findet hat man schon einige gute Parts für einen neuen Rahmen die sonst richtig Geld kosten. Und ich glaube auch nicht das sich der Rahmen soooo wahnsinnig schlecht fährt.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. November 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Nix gegen x-fusion!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


Hab ich verwechselt, meinte Suntour


----------



## Felger (5. November 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hab ich verwechselt, meinte Suntour


dürfte auch übholt sein - aber ist nur hören sage - bin ich noch nicht gefahren


----------



## sp00n82 (5. November 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ihr tut gerade so als sei das der letzte Kernschrott der da verkauft wird und ich sei der Herr Internetstores persönlich, der hier seine Restposten an den Mann bringen will... Klar, die Geo ist nicht up to date, aber heute bekommt man für die doppelte Kohle ne Sektor oder wenn es hoch kommt ne Yari, nen normalen Monarch und ne Deore-Ausstattung, wenn es nicht sogar nur für X-Fusion reicht.
> Ihr kauft das Ding nicht, ich auch nicht, vielleicht ist es ja für jemanden interessant dem die Geo gefällt


Ich glaub du hast das etwas falsch verstanden, ich meinte nur, dass die Tabelle der Geodaten oldschool, also noch ohne Stack und Reach ist. Nicht das Bike an sich, das ist ein relativ normales AM-Bike. Für den Preis sicherlich ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Jierdan (5. November 2016)

Ich konnte bei den Rydes jetzt doch nicht mehr widerstehen... Aber dauert das bei CNC eigentlich grundsätzlich, bis die PayPal-Bestätigungsmail kommt? Gestern abend wurde sie angekündigt, angekommen ist bisher nix.


----------



## Don Stefano (5. November 2016)

Leider keine asymmetrische Trace 29. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wenners (5. November 2016)

Falls noch wer 26er fährt......

Ca.170€ für eine formula

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/50019/Formula_ThirtyThree_QR15_Tapered_26Inch_Forks

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Thirtyfive fürs selbe Geld als 29er finden


----------



## Bois_Wood (5. November 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich konnte bei den Rydes jetzt doch nicht mehr widerstehen... Aber dauert das bei CNC eigentlich grundsätzlich, bis die PayPal-Bestätigungsmail kommt? Gestern abend wurde sie angekündigt, angekommen ist bisher nix.


Ja, dauert schonmal nen Tag.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joker2980 (6. November 2016)

Was haltet ihr den von der MT7  komplett  für 333€? Habe jetzt die XT dran und bin nicht ganz zufrieden mit der Bremspower!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2016)

.


----------



## hardtails (6. November 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr den von der MT7  komplett  für 333€? Habe jetzt die XT dran und bin nicht ganz zufrieden mit der Bremspower!



kauf die mt5
halber preis und quasi gleiche leistung
eine slx/xt ist  deutlich billiger was laufende kosten angeht. mir mit 100kg hat die auch gelangt, trotz alpen


----------



## duc-mo (6. November 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr den von der MT7  komplett  für 333€? Habe jetzt die XT dran und bin nicht ganz zufrieden mit der Bremspower!



Bevor ich 333€ investiere würde ich zunächst mal andere Beläge ausprobieren. Die XT 785 mit Sinter hat bei mir ordentlich "Bremspower"


----------



## Schnipp (6. November 2016)

Bei der MT7 kommt es drauf an ob es die Retail-Version mit Druckpunkteinstellung und werkzeugloser Griffweiteneinstellung ist. Wenn ja, dann geht der Preis in Ordnung.

Ist es eine MT7 OEM ohne Druckpunktverstellung und Griffweiteneinstellung mit Werkzeug, dann kann man besser zur MT5 greifen, liegt bei 162€ inkl. Versand für zwei MT5. Klick

Wenn man Sinter in der XT noch nicht probiert hat, dann sollte man dies aber vorher noch machen.


----------



## Phi-Me (6. November 2016)

Weiß jemand, ob ich zu den mt5 noch ein Kürzungskit bestellen muss?

Entlüftungskit von magura hab ich noch hier liegen!

Danke!


----------



## delphi1507 (6. November 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob ich zu den mt5 noch ein Kürzungskit bestellen muss?
> 
> Entlüftungskit von magura hab ich noch hier liegen!
> 
> Danke!



Falls du Olive und Pin meinst die Lagen meiner bei, weiß gerade aber nicht ob 1 oder 2, für den Fall das doch mal was schief geht....


----------



## Phi-Me (6. November 2016)

Meinte ich, danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. November 2016)

hab ich was verpasst, ich dachte eigentlich, bei der MT 5 braucht man keine Olive mehr?


----------



## hardtails (6. November 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst, ich dachte eigentlich, bei der MT 5 braucht man keine Olive mehr?



dann hast du was verpasst....


----------



## culoduro (6. November 2016)

Bei meinem MT5 wie auch auch MT7 lagen Oliven und Pins bei.  Die Leitungen sind ja immer 2200mm lang. Ein Kit braucht man nicht, nur ein scharfes Messer o. ä.  Anleitung siehe Youtube.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. November 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst, ich dachte eigentlich, bei der MT 5 braucht man keine Olive mehr?



Und wie sollte dann der Anschluss gelöst sein?


----------



## Bench (6. November 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst, ich dachte eigentlich, bei der MT 5 braucht man keine Olive mehr?


Hast wohl mit der BrakeForceOne H2O verwechselt. Glaub die H2O-Vorgänger hatten das auch schon so.


----------



## demlak (6. November 2016)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> *Giant Reign 2 LTD Black - Enduro MTB - Modell 2016 knapp unter 1700 € vom Händler*
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ck-enduro-mtb-modell-2016/535075484-217-18964



da kommen mir fast die Tränen... hab es vor 2 Monaten noch für 1999,- gekauft..


----------



## Dakeyras (7. November 2016)

Dafür konntest du 2 Monate länger damit fahren. 

Man sollte sich echt abgewöhnen zu schauen, wieviel Teile kosten, nachdem man sie gekauft hat.... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## .floe. (7. November 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Schnäppchen bei RCZ Bikeshop
> Shimano Dura Ace FC-9000 2x11 Umwerfer 31,8mm Schelle - 26€
> SRAM X9 10-fach Type 2 Schaltwerk Medium schwarz/grau - 36€
> Rock Shox 30 Gold TK 27,5 Zoll Solo Air 120mm QR - 140€



Kein Type 2 hier beim X9 Schaltwerk, oder?


----------



## Phi-Me (7. November 2016)

Ne, zumindest nicht auf dem Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. November 2016)

.


----------



## demlak (7. November 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Dafür konntest du 2 Monate länger damit fahren.
> 
> Man sollte sich echt abgewöhnen zu schauen, wieviel Teile kosten, nachdem man sie gekauft hat....


joa.. doof wenns dann in einem abonierten Thread erscheint =)


----------



## Joker2980 (7. November 2016)

Bei den 333€ ist alles dabei Scheiben und Adapter.
Also macht es keinen Sinn die Mt7 zu nehmen und man nimmt besser die Mt5


----------



## Skeletor23 (7. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> joa.. doof wenns dann in einem abonierten Thread erscheint =)



2000 Euro sind doch immernoch ein Schnäppchen gewesen...2 Monate bei bestem tockenem Wetter wären mir die 300 mehr locker wert


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. November 2016)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> 2000 Euro sind doch immernoch ein Schnäppchen gewesen...2 Monate bei bestem tockenem Wetter wären mir die 300 mehr locker wert



Da siehst du mal, dass wir alle noch echte Luxusprobleme haben! Ich hoffe das wird in 5 Jahren auch noch so sein


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. November 2016)

Jensen4711 schrieb:


> Oh, guter Preis.
> Aber leider ausverkauft.
> Aber ob die nochmal kommt?



So gut fand ich den Preis gar nicht, denn die Bremsen gibt es oft um die 110 Euro und wenn man nicht gerade unbedingt 2x möchte, dann gab es den 11-fach-Schaltgriff für 34 Euro und das Schaltwerk für knapp über 50 Euro. Und 120 Euro sind Kurbel, Ritzelpaket, Kette und Bremsscheiben nur wert, wenn du genau das brauchst, also kein wirkliches Schnäppchen im Vergleich zum üblichen Shimano-Ausverkauf.
Zumindest nicht so toll, dass du dich jetzt ärgern müsstest, schon gar nicht in Zeiten von 1x11 bzw. 1x12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jensen4711 (7. November 2016)

Ok,
eigentlich suche ich ja ne 1x11er Gruppe. Und SLX würde es wahrscheinlich auch tun.
Könnte aber wohl auch mit 1x10 leben und dachte halt da is alles dabei  
incl Bremsen. Und man muss sich nicht alles zusammen suchen.Und hier im Bikemarkt sind ja auch wenig Schnäppchen dabei.
Aber wenn einer ein gutes Angebot hat, immer her damit.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (7. November 2016)

Jensen4711 schrieb:


> Ok,
> eigentlich suche ich ja ne 1x11er Gruppe. Und SLX würde es wahrscheinlich auch tun.
> Könnte aber wohl auch mit 1x10 leben und dachte halt da is alles dabei
> incl Bremsen. Und man muss sich nicht alles zusammen suchen.Und hier im Bikemarkt sind ja auch wenig Schnäppchen dabei.
> Aber wenn einer ein gutes Angebot hat, immer her damit.



Wenn du schon eine Kurbel hast, dann würde ich dir das SLX-11fach-Kit für 159 Euro empfehlen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...017-p50818/schwarz-Klemmschelle-11-42-o28300/


----------



## Jensen4711 (7. November 2016)

Nein Kurbel ist nicht vorhanden. Brauche alles incl. Bremsen.


----------



## toastet (7. November 2016)

Hm hab für XT-11-fach Schaltwerk und Shifter bei Wiggle vor 2 Monaten 95 Euro bezahlt versendet. Dazu XT Kassette 11-42 65 Euro versendet bei 4thebike mit ner KMC Kette dazu, aber die XT 701-Kette hätte es auch für 22 Euro gegeben statt den 40 der KMC. 
Natürlich tut es die SLX auch gut, aber wegen den paar Euro würde ich da kein Fass aufmachen und gleich XT-Kram nehmen, der spätestens ja dann beim Wiederverkauf auch die Differenz mindestens mehr wert sein wird. Zumal bei BC ja dann auch noch Versand dazu kommt, dann ist man unter 20 Euro Differenz. Bisschen leichter ist der Kram halt auch noch, auch wenn 100 Gramm den Kohl nicht fett machen.


----------



## Bench (7. November 2016)

Das SRAM NX Upgrade-Kit ist günstiger, und mit SRAM ist man derzeit bei der Style-Polizei in Forum und Eisdiele vorn


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Das SRAM NX Upgrade-Kit ist günstiger, und mit SRAM ist man derzeit bei der Style-Polizei in Forum und Eisdiele vorn



Danke für den super Tipp!
Dann werde ich mir wohl das NX-Schaltwerk holen (denn mein X1-Schaltwerk ist zerbrochen) und die ganzen XT-11-fach-Parts zur Umrüstung meines Freerider hernehmen 

55 Euro für das NX-Schaltwerk ist mal echt fair, ist halt leider ein Verschleißteil bei mir:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/NX-Schaltwerk-11-fach-Modell-2017-p48743/


----------



## Kiter94 (8. November 2016)

Hab mir das auch als Ersatz für mein beschädigtes Gx geholt und kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## Phi-Me (8. November 2016)

Nochmal kurz ein Update: MT 5 ist soeben angekommen.

Falls das noch interessant ist: es ist das 017er Modell mit allem Zubehör.
Bin sehr zufrieden, alles tutti!


----------



## demlak (8. November 2016)

was ist "mit allem Zubehör"?


----------



## Phi-Me (8. November 2016)

Meinte damit: in original Verkaufsverpackung, mit Anleitung, zwei Oliven und Pins, sowie stickerset.

Ist also keine OEM, keine Werkstattverpackung etc...

Sry, bisschen blöde formuliert!

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (8. November 2016)

danke


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2016)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Hab mir das auch als Ersatz für mein beschädigtes Gx geholt und kann es nur empfehlen



Was spricht eigentlich gegen die SRAM PC 1110 als 11-fach Kette für faire 11 Euro? Die ist halt ein paar Gramm schwerer, dürfte aber ewig halten.


----------



## michel77 (8. November 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz ein Update: MT 5 ist soeben angekommen.
> 
> Falls das noch interessant ist: es ist das 017er Modell mit allem Zubehör.
> Bin sehr zufrieden, alles tutti!


Worin unterscheidet sich das 2017er Modell der MT5 denn vom 2016er? Der kurze Hebel ist da doch auch nicht verbaut, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Phi-Me (8. November 2016)

Für mich war ja nur die Frage, ob das überhaupt ein "next" Modell ist. 2016 oder 2017 ist glaube ich kein Unterschied. Die ean lässt aber auf 2017 schließen.

Grüße!


----------



## michel77 (8. November 2016)

So hatte ich das auch im Hinterkopf, danke!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. November 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und wie sollte dann der Anschluss gelöst sein?





Bench schrieb:


> Hast wohl mit der BrakeForceOne H2O verwechselt. Glaub die H2O-Vorgänger hatten das auch schon so.



Habs mit der MT2 verwechselt...mit Olive gilt tatsächlich fürs Hochdrucksystem. Die MT2 2014 WAR noch Hochdruck (die hab ich selbst auch noch..) die 2015er MT2 ist es aktuell NICHT mehr und geht auch ohne Olive! Die Einschlagnippel passen auch nicht für die 2015er MT2 Leitungen, der Innendurchmesser ist zu groß. Gilt nur für die MT2.


----------



## spunkt (8. November 2016)

Olive ist der größere Ring auf dem sich die Verschraubung stützt?
Die hat es bei meiner MT2 Next gebraucht - Allerdings gibt es keine Einschlagnippel.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. November 2016)

Olive ist der Quetschring (links).


----------



## Phi-Me (9. November 2016)

Haach, gestern Abend noch eben schnell montiert.

Kürzen ging super. Wenn man immer guckt, dass überall Öl ist, kann da wenig schief gehen. 

Druckpunkt endlich wieder Magura typisch... (was hab ich vorher meine 2006er Louise FR vermisst)

Eine Sache ist nur ziemlich blöd: Die PM Adapter von Avid passen nicht auf die MT5  (ist vielleicht für jemanden, der das gleiche vor hat interessant...)


Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (9. November 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Eine Sache ist nur ziemlich blöd: Die PM Adapter von Avid passen nicht auf die MT5  (ist vielleicht für jemanden, der das gleiche vor hat interessant...)


Der Shimano 160 auf 203 passt auch nicht (z.B. an der Pike), der 180 auf 203 scheint aber zu gehen (z.B. bei der Fox 36).
Muss man halt die 10€ noch für den passenden Magura-Adapter ausgeben. Der hat in der Mitte eine Aussparung, damit man der Sattel da reinpasst (was das Problem beim Shimano-Adapter ist).


----------



## mikefize (9. November 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://www.on-one.co.uk/
> 
> 25% auf alles für die nächsten 4 Jahre (äh bis Ende November)



Und schon hat sich die Seite verabschiedet


----------



## mssc (9. November 2016)

mikefize schrieb:


> Und schon hat sich die Seite verabschiedet


Kanns sein, dass dort jetzt alles auch deutlich teurer ist als vor zB zwei Wochen? ZB das Bish Bash Bosh hats doch ab 1299 oder 1399£ gegeben?!


----------



## mikefize (9. November 2016)

@mssc 
Ja, die haben großteils die Preise ziemlich angezogen, aber eher um 15%, also ist es mit dem Gutschein jetzt immer noch etwas günstiger. Und ganz wichtig: Bei Währung Pfund auswählen, das spart nochmal ca. 10% - die Umrechnung über Kreditkarte oder PayPal ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Goddi8 (9. November 2016)

Bei der Umrechnung aber nicht die eventuellen Gebühren für Fremdwährung vergessen


----------



## damonsta (9. November 2016)

PayPal ist dabei deutlich teuerer als die Umrechnung über die Kreditkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (9. November 2016)

damonsta schrieb:


> PayPal ist dabei deutlich teuerer als die Umrechnung über die Kreditkarte.



Naja, also bei mir waren es bei 305 Pfund über PayPal 355€ und über die KK 352€... macht jetzt den Braten nicht fett.


----------



## damonsta (9. November 2016)

mikefize schrieb:


> Naja, also bei mir waren es bei 305 Pfund über PayPal 355€ und über die KK 352€... macht jetzt den Braten nicht fett.



Die KK ist eine kostenlose?


----------



## mikefize (9. November 2016)

DKB Visa ... bisschen was schlagen die glaube ich drauf. Aber selbst nach aktuellem Umrechnungskurs wären die 305 Pfund nur 347€. War selbst verwundert, wie wenig PayPal da selbst einsackt. Das war mal mehr.


----------



## Phi-Me (9. November 2016)

Der Unterschied besteht darin, ob ihr ein PayPal eine kk oder eine Maestro/Giro Karte hinterlegt habt.

Bei kk könnt ihr den Button originalwährung (oder so ähnlich)  anklicken. Bei Giro langt PayPal ordentlich zu!

Grüße


----------



## mikefize (9. November 2016)

Dachte ich auch! Die 355€ gingen aber von meinem Giro ab. War ja selbst verwundert.


----------



## damonsta (9. November 2016)

Es kommt bei PayPal drauf an, die berechnen den Aufschlag nicht zum heutigem Kurs, sondern zu irgendeinem vorherigen.


----------



## hardtails (10. November 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://www.on-one.co.uk/
> 
> 25% auf alles für die nächsten 4 Jahre (äh bis Ende November & exclusive bikes)



und vorher schön die preise erhöht. 
meine sachen in beobachtung kosten jetzt ohne gutschein genau 25% mehr als vorher.....

marketingprofis


----------



## Phi-Me (10. November 2016)

Also bei mir waren es letztlich 5% mehr, die PayPal sich ziehen wollte.

Nicht schlimm, aber willste dir nen Komplettrad bei wiggle bestellen, ist das schon ein relevanter Betrag! 

Grüße


----------



## Phippsy (10. November 2016)

Sämtliche Reduzierungen sind weg bei On One. Und ich hatte mich schon gefreut...


----------



## AndreasHN (10. November 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Sämtliche Reduzierungen sind weg bei On One. Und ich hatte mich schon gefreut...


_Rabatt_, _Rabatt, das lass dir sagen_...
wird _immer vorher draufgeschlagen

_

EndOfWorld Rabatt... dann ist es doch eh wurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (10. November 2016)

Genau, raus mit der Kohle!


----------



## .floe. (10. November 2016)

Uuuh die Mattoc bei CRC! Warum zum Teufel kann ich die grad nicht gebrauchen


----------



## americo (10. November 2016)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wann beim Stadler dieses Jahr Personalkauf ist?
Bis jetzt finde ich nirgends was, der müsste ja unmittelbar bevorstehn.


----------



## marcel_wob (10. November 2016)

americo schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wann beim Stadler dieses Jahr Personalkauf ist?
> Bis jetzt finde ich nirgends was, der müsste ja unmittelbar bevorstehn.


Morgen.  11.11.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## americo (10. November 2016)

danke für die prompte antwort.
müsste ja nächste woche auch nochmal sein, oder? Mittwoch?


----------



## demlak (10. November 2016)

schonmal "stadler" in der suche eingegeben? =)


siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/20-stadler-personalverkauf.430106/page-2#post-14132830

oder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alle-jahre-wieder-20-bei-stadler.489953/page-9#post-14132831


----------



## Asko (11. November 2016)

Falls jemand noch günstige SRAM Carbon Kurbeln sucht, im Schnäppchenthread hatte ja jemand ne XX1 gesucht aber die sind ja quasi eh alle Baugleich vom Q-Factor mal abgesehen: https://www.bikesportparts.de/antrieb/kurbeln/?p=2 hat gute Angebote. 

X0 oder S2210 kosten dort so 170-180€, für den 2x10 Spider mit Kettenblättern bekommt man im Bikemarkt 45-50€ (hab ich schon 2x zu dem Preis verkauft)
Da kommt man dann auch problemlos auf 140€ ohne Kettenblatt.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2016)

.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. November 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> vor 3 monaten gab es bei amazon sram x0 und xx kurbeln mit kettenblättern für 110 bis 130 €.


Ja super, das hilft ungemein. Vielen Dank!

mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2016)

.


----------



## Bench (12. November 2016)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Wieso geht der Link auf ad.zanox.com?
> Click-baiting?





piilu schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du Trojaner auf dem Rechner



Nein.

Das Forum wandelt automatisch alle CRC-Links auf ad.zanox.com um. Warum wurde leider weder durch @rik noch durch @Thomas erklärt, auch durch keinen Mod.
Habe ich hier auch schonmal angemerkt und ein User hat dazu ein Greasemonkey-script geschrieben, um ad.zanox.com zu entfernen.
Ich kopiere einfach nur noch den schriftzug, und füge in einem neuen Tab wieder ein. Ich klicke hier auf keine CRC Links mehr.


----------



## toastet (12. November 2016)

weil somit bei jedem kauf bei crc über den link ein kleiner obulus ans forum fließt über zanox. aber klar, es soll ja am besten kostenlos sein und das bisschen werbung hier ist dann auch noch zu viel. servermiete und co zahlt sich ja von alleine.


----------



## hardtails (12. November 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> weil somit bei jedem kauf bei crc über den link ein kleiner obulus ans forum fließt über zanox. aber klar, es soll ja am besten kostenlos sein und das bisschen werbung hier ist dann auch noch zu viel. servermiete und co zahlt sich ja von alleine.



obulus plus die daten sie sie noch kassieren.
seitdem bekomm ich auf die crc bestellmailadresse potenzmittelwerbung.
heute morgen sogar von angela merkel


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> obulus plus die daten sie sie noch kassieren.
> seitdem bekomm ich auf die crc bestellmailadresse potenzmittelwerbung.
> heute morgen sogar von angela merkel


Ach geh - auf meine CRC Adresse (die gleiche wie Forum) habe ich nie in der letzten Zeit SPAM bekommen.
Sehr wohl aber auf meine Amazon Adresse, täglich. Beides Yahoo.
Und auf meine Büro-Mailadresse (T-Online).

U-Block hilft evtl da auch.

Schade dass die Mattoc Mars Air hat, sonst hätte ich sie mir als Reserve hingelegt.
Hier noch was Nützliches aus der Grabbelkiste:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sram-sram-schmal-breit-stahl-kettenblatt/rp-prod139305


----------



## Pitchshifter (12. November 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> an alle 26" Fans: DT EXC1550 für 399€ (29mm breite Carbon Felgen auf DT240s)


Weiß jemand ob man die Nabe in dem obigen LRS vorne auf 20mm umrüsten kann oder ist das eine reine 15mm Ausführung (mit der Option nach unten auf 9mm Schnellspanner)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (12. November 2016)

Bitte korrigieren falls ich mich irre, aber die Naben sind doch die DT240. Die kann man auf alles umrüsten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnipp (12. November 2016)

voon schrieb:


> https://core-mtb.com/en/471-magura-mt7-carbotecture-disc-brake-set-203-180-storm-hc.html ... komplettes MT7 2016 set mit Scheiben .. scheint mir guenstig genug fuer diesen Thread



Wenn das Bild stimmt, dann ist es die OEM-Version ohne Druckpunktverstellung und die Griffweiteneinstellung nur mit Werkzeug.


----------



## toastet (12. November 2016)

im text steht doch sogar extra werkzeuglose verstellung. am hebel braucht das eh kein mensch und die druckpunktverstellung ist auch eher mehr einbildung als das sich da bei der mt7 wirklich was tut


----------



## jatschek (12. November 2016)

Da tut sich schon was...


----------



## culoduro (12. November 2016)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man die Nabe in dem obigen LRS vorne auf 20mm umrüsten kann oder ist das eine reine 15mm Ausführung (mit der Option nach unten auf 9mm Schnellspanner)?



nope... nur die 20mm Naben (240OS) sind auf alles umrüstbar. Es gibt aber auch die 15mm Version, die ist nicht auf 20mm hochrüstbar


----------



## demlak (12. November 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild stimmt, dann ist es die OEM-Version ohne Druckpunktverstellung und die Griffweiteneinstellung nur mit Werkzeug.


mal unabhängig davon ob die das nun ist oder nicht.. was ist der unterschied zwischen einer version die so wie beschrieben ist und einer mt5?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. November 2016)

Die werkzeuglose verstellbarkeit des Druckpunkt und griffweite am Geber... Und die ab Werk einteiligen Beläge....


----------



## demlak (12. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Schnipp schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn das Bild stimmt, dann ist es die OEM-Version ohne Druckpunktverstellung und die Griffweiteneinstellung nur mit Werkzeug.
> ...





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die werkzeuglose verstellbarkeit des Druckpunkt und griffweite am Geber... Und die ab Werk einteiligen Beläge....



es ist die rede von "ohne DP verstellung" und von "nur mit werkzeug".. ich frage, was genau dann der unterschied zur MT5 is.. und du redest von werkzeuglos...
seit wann hat die mt5 eine werkzeuglose dp und griffweiten-verstellung?

oder wurde meine frage nur einfach missverstanden? es ging schon um die zitierte beschreibung und nicht um die website


----------



## Schnipp (12. November 2016)

Die Retail MT7 hat eben beide Features, die OEM und MT5 nicht, daher muss man einfach den Preis entsprechend in Relation sehen.

Es wird immer mal behauptet der MT7-Geber wäre noch etwas stärker als die MT5, aber ich weiß nicht ob dem wirklich so ist.

Ansonsten ist die MT7 wohl noch Made in Germany und eben die Einzelbeläge die ohne Radausbau wechselbar sind und mehr Belagstärke haben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/unterschied-magura-mt5-mt7.730519/page-10#post-13052960

Die Hebel sind auch anders.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> es ist die rede von "ohne DP verstellung" und von "nur mit werkzeug".. ich frage, was genau dann der unterschied zur MT5 is.. und du redest von werkzeuglos...
> seit wann hat die mt5 eine werkzeuglose dp und griffweiten-verstellung?
> 
> oder wurde meine frage nur einfach missverstanden? es ging schon um die zitierte beschreibung und nicht um die website



Griffweite geht über torx an der mt5 dp nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (12. November 2016)

MT7 ist bissl stärker, und bissl schlechter modulierbar. Hab beide.


----------



## Joker2980 (12. November 2016)

Mt7 steht da aber bei ca350€  Oder was mach ich falsch?
Ist das das 2017 Modell? OEM was war da nochmal der Unterschied?


----------



## Schnipp (12. November 2016)

Ist ja nicht so, als ob es nicht in den 5 Beiträge über deinem schon diskutiert wurde.

Manchmal frage ich mich echt....


----------



## Joker2980 (12. November 2016)

Ja also ganz ehrlich da steht Hebel sind anders, andere sagen nein, Dewegen frag ich.
Ich hab das schon gelesen! Fahre nur Shimano aber weißt du  was echt nervt immer direkt steht doch da gib mal acht und und und ....
Das nervt antworte dann doch einfach nicht.


----------



## Schnipp (12. November 2016)

Es wurde halt ausführlich alles erklärt was es zu MT5, MT7 OEM und MT7 Retail zu sagen gibt.


----------



## Joker2980 (12. November 2016)

Ja stimmt! Du hast recht!


----------



## Don Stefano (16. November 2016)

Hat jemand eine Idee, welche Innenweite die XM1501 Spline aus dem aktuellen RCZ-Angebot haben?


----------



## mikefize (16. November 2016)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, welche Innenweite die XM1501 Spline aus dem aktuellen RCZ-Angebot haben?



Ich denke, dass es die hier sind:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--34486.html?gclid=CLni78P2rdACFUFmGwodq6sCnQ

Foto stimmt zumindest überein und auch die angegebene Reifendimension (1,9 - 2,5) ... dann wären es 22,5mm


----------



## Plumpssack (16. November 2016)

jup, sollten 22,5 sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (16. November 2016)

Ja 22,5 passt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (17. November 2016)

Gibt's Erfahrungen zu den Laufrädern? Bei 20 Tagen Lieferzeit ist das Herz Rcz ja wo immer Glücksspiel ob was ankommt oder?


----------



## Asphaltbeule (17. November 2016)

Hi,
ich habe auch nochmal ne Frage zu dem RCZ Angebot:
1. Ist die innere Felgenbreite für die 27,5" Version irgendwo ersichtlich?
2. Wird ein XD Freilauf Adapter immer bei DT Swiss mitgeliefert (inklusiv)?

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Rolf

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...k-wxm1501agixs012458-wxm1501ngdas012459.html#


----------



## mikefize (17. November 2016)

@CrossX: Also bei mir kam bisher alles an. Aber dauert halt schon 3-4 Wochen.

@Asphaltbeule: Der dürfte genau wie der 29er auch 22,5mm Innenweite haben. Beim "Standard-Lieferumfang" würde ich mich nicht auf RCZ verlassen. Das ist oft OEM Ware, also gar nichts dabei. Wenn es nicht ausdrücklich dabei steht würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es nicht dabei ist.


----------



## tomac85 (17. November 2016)

Habe meine am 27.10 bestellt und sollten nächste Woche kommen. Mit Standatfreilauf... hat aber auch so dabei gestanden.


----------



## CrossX (17. November 2016)

Ich hoffe doch,  dass ein Standard Freilauf dabei ist.  Ansonsten tausche ich gerne.  Meine werden aber vermutlich erst kurz vor Weihnachten da sein.  
Sind die Felgen schon tubeless ready mit Band verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (17. November 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch,  dass ein Standard Freilauf dabei ist.  Ansonsten tausche ich gerne.  Meine werden aber vermutlich erst kurz vor Weihnachten da sein.
> Sind die Felgen schon tubeless ready mit Band verbaut?



Band ja! Allerdings sind keine Ventile dabei!


----------



## der-gute (17. November 2016)

Was ist ein XD Freilauf Adapter?

Dalls du einen XD Freilauf meinst...da wird wohl eher ein gewöhnlicher 9/10/11fach kompatibler Freilauf dabei sein. Der XD Freilauf kostet dann nochmal ca. 50€


----------



## CrossX (17. November 2016)

Ist das von Rcz eigentlich immer irgendwelche OEM Ware?  Irgendwie müssen die ja die Preise hin bekommen


----------



## Plumpssack (17. November 2016)

Ich hab bei rcz vor zwei Wochen eine 2016er DT Gabel für 230€ mit OVP, Pumpe, Achse, Bedienungsanleitung bekommen.


----------



## mikefize (17. November 2016)

Ich hab ne DT Gabel bekommen bei der nicht mal die Steckachse dabei war


----------



## marcel_wob (17. November 2016)

Bei mir war die Achse dabei, aber keine OVP, Pumpe, ...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plumpssack (17. November 2016)

"Whatsapp affe der sich die augen zu hält"


----------



## CrossX (17. November 2016)

Na toll,  beim dritten Blick auf die Anzeige der Dt Swiss Laufräder habe ich dann auch mal gesehen,  dass es sich um Centerlock Naben handelt.  Dann besorge ich wohl mal schnell neue Scheiben


----------



## Plumpssack (17. November 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Na toll,  beim dritten Blick auf die Anzeige der Dt Swiss Laufräder habe ich dann auch mal gesehen,  dass es sich um Centerlock Naben handelt.  Dann besorge ich wohl mal schnell neue Scheiben


https://www.bike24.de/p180551.html

kannst je nach Scheibe aber auch gleich neue Scheiben kaufen


----------



## CrossX (17. November 2016)

Ich finde auch,  dass ist ein super Argument um mich von den hässlichen Formula Scheiben zu trennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. November 2016)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Black Friday:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de?_$ja=tsid:41245|cgn:zanox|kw:2151439&zanpid=2234589468143721472&utm_source=zanoxde&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=generic



Warum haut ihr die Spionage-Links vor dem Link auf CRC nicht raus? So können viele nicht drauf klicken, weil ihr Proxy das blockiert!


----------



## klickfisch (18. November 2016)

Fügt das Forum automatisch mit ein, um noch den ein oder anderen Euro mitzuverdienen


----------



## mikefize (18. November 2016)

Skandal! Die wollen Geld verdienen!

Kopiert halt den Text wenn's euch stört.


----------



## sun909 (18. November 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1136725.html



Wo ist hier der Schnapp?

Kostet 689€, bei Bike-components 589€..,

Grüsse


----------



## Jierdan (18. November 2016)

Kann der Michelin Reifen was? Für 30tpi erscheinen mir etwas... Grob

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## burn23 (18. November 2016)

Keine Ahnung, ich fahr schon ne Weile den Wild Gripr hi+vo und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Hab ihn mir mal für hinten bestellt, bei dem Preis macht man nix falsch


----------



## Phippsy (19. November 2016)

Die können ordentlich was


----------



## juneoen (19. November 2016)

hat jemand nen tipp wo es nen günstigen ht rahmen 26  oder 27.5 in möglichst leicht und uni farben gibt? grösse bis 38 cm...


----------



## mikefize (19. November 2016)

Was heißt günstig und was heißt möglichst leicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2016)

@juneoen 

... tuts auch ein Gebrauchter?


----------



## Asko (19. November 2016)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/mtb-rahmen/l-24
Evtl. was dabei?


----------



## juneoen (19. November 2016)

ja gebraucht wäre kein ding. keicht heisst um die 1.6 kg. gern leichter da der kurze nur 35 kg wiegt..


----------



## juneoen (19. November 2016)

günstieg heisst unter 200. das bedte was ich bis jetzt gefunden hab is poison ethanol . würde aber gerne die 270 euro dafür umgehen


----------



## prof.66 (19. November 2016)

Action Sports dort bekommst du rahmen um die 200€ und die sind recht leicht


----------



## juneoen (20. November 2016)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Action Sports dort bekommst du rahmen um die 200€ und die sind recht leicht


guter tipp aber leider erst ab 17 zoll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (20. November 2016)

Es gibt immer mal wieder die dartmoor hornet rahmen aus dem Vorgängerjahr unter 200€. Habe im jetzt auf die schnelle keine link. Aber einfach mal suchen. Gibt auch ein paar Händler hier im Bikemarkt die die anbieten. Die Hornet gibt es auch in 14"und 16".


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. November 2016)

juneoen schrieb:


> guter tipp aber leider erst ab 17 zoll....



schau mal hier...jede Menge 27,5er 16 Zoll (edit: und auch ein 13,5) Rahmen:
http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail.htm

falls wirklich 38 cm, dann wohl besser 26 Zoll . Falls klein/Kinderrahmen vielleicht das:
https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...hardy-dj-1-2011-schwarz-violett-gr-s/a-99266/


----------



## CrossX (21. November 2016)

Wie läuft das bei Rcz,  ich habe bestellt und eine Bestätigung erhalten.  Bezahlt per PayPal.  Bekomme ich erst wieder Infos,  wenn der Artikel verschickt wurde? Lieferzeit sind 20 Werktage


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie läuft das bei Rcz,  ich habe bestellt und eine Bestätigung erhalten.  Bezahlt per PayPal.  Bekomme ich erst wieder Infos,  wenn der Artikel verschickt wurde? Lieferzeit sind 20 Werktage



Genau so. Oder ein Storno 

Grüße


----------



## fone (21. November 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie läuft das bei Rcz,  ich habe bestellt und eine Bestätigung erhalten.  Bezahlt per PayPal.  Bekomme ich erst wieder Infos,  wenn der Artikel verschickt wurde? Lieferzeit sind 20 Werktage


Nein, die rufen dich jetzt täglich um 6:00 Uhr an und singen dir ein Lied vor.


----------



## CrossX (21. November 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Nein, die rufen dich jetzt täglich um 6:00 Uhr an und singen dir ein Lied vor.


Bitte nicht,  da schlafe ich noch friedlich.  
Btw ich kenne genug Onlineshops,  wo es zig Mails pro Bestellung gibt.


----------



## feedyourhead (21. November 2016)

Also ich hab letzte Woche knapp 4 Wochen nach Bestellung eine weitere Email von RCZ bekommen:

_Dear customer,

We thank you for your order.
We remind you that the wheels are delivered in the configuration we mention in the description, so without adapters, valves and rim tape, as mentioned on the website: http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/terms-and-conditions-rcz-bike-shop
Thank you for your trust.
Best regards,
The RCZ Team_

Versand wurde noch nichts.
Es kann also durchaus noch weitere Emails zwischen Bestellbestätigung und Versandinfo geben, welche einen bei Laune halten


----------



## Phi-Me (21. November 2016)

also bei mir war es relativ einfach: 19 WERK-Tage nach Bestellung ne Versandbestätigung.

Mehr brauch ich nicht=)

Grüße!


----------



## larres (21. November 2016)

Waren, die mit Lieferzeit angegeben sind, würde ich da nicht mehr kaufen.

Weiß gar nicht, was so ein Geschäftgebaren soll. Sind die in Schwierigkeiten? 
Obwohl die schotten sich so ab, dass würde ja eh niemand wissen. Hat jemand evtl ne Telefonnummer von denen?


----------



## decay (21. November 2016)

Bisher immer alles zuverlässig bekommen, wenn da 20 Tage steht dann gilt das halt, wo ist das Problem wenn das so dort steht.

Im übrigen danke ich RCZ nochmal für meine beiden günstigen Next SL Kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (21. November 2016)

Wieso würdest Du da nicht mehr kaufen? Hast Du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?

Also ich hab vor genau 4 Wochen bestellt, was 24 Werktagen bzw. 20 Arbeitstagen entspricht.
Wird also langsam Zeit.

Aber wenn die Lieferzeit +/- ein paar Tage eingehalten wird kann man sich ja darauf einstellen und man wusste es ja vorher.
Aber das Geschäftsmodell der "private sales" macht eben diese Preise erst möglich...

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/private-sales-de

Auch Rüchsendungen passen nicht so recht in dieses Geschäftsmodell, weshalb ich nichts bestellen würde, wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich es behalte.


----------



## larres (21. November 2016)

Bei mir gab es immer Storno bei den Artikeln mit Lieferzeit
Eine Reaktion immer erst nach wiederholter Nachfrage.
Wenn gar nix mehr hilft, Paypal Käuferschutz, dann werden die richtig eilig und man hat in 5min eine Antwort per Email.


----------



## Catsoft (21. November 2016)

larres schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es immer Storno bei den Artikeln mit Lieferzeit
> Eine Reaktion immer erst nach wiederholter Nachfrage.
> Wenn gar nix mehr hilft, Paypal Käuferschutz, dann werden die richtig eilig und man hat in 5min eine Antwort per Email.



Ach, deswegen gibt es die richtig günstigen Preise nur noch bei Kreditkarte ;-)


----------



## larres (21. November 2016)




----------



## CrossX (21. November 2016)

Ich sehe da jetzt auch kein Problem,  wenn man sein Geld bei einem Storno anstandslos zurück bekommt.  Im schlimmsten Fall vergebe ich 20 Tage ein zinsloses Darlehen.  In besten Fall bekomme ich ein super Schnäppchen.  
Ich würde nur nichts bestellen,  was ich eilig brauche


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2016)

Keine Probleme gehabt bei rcz bei ca. 10 Bestellungen.

Diskussionen gab es aber schon öfter dazu, weiß gar nicht, wieso das jede Woche neu sein muss, wenn die Lieferzeit KLAR ersichtlich ist.

Lesen hilft im (Geschäfts-)leben!


----------



## larres (22. November 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Keine Probleme gehabt bei rcz bei ca. 10 Bestellungen.
> Diskussionen gab es aber schon öfter dazu, weiß gar nicht, wieso das jede Woche neu sein muss, wenn die Lieferzeit KLAR ersichtlich ist.
> Lesen hilft im (Geschäfts-)leben!


Ist das auf mein Posting bezogen?
Ich habe mich wenn nur gemeldet, wenn es merklich länger als die angegebenen 20 Arbeitstage waren.
Und bei diesen Aktionen habe ich noch nie einen Artikel erhalten. Immer storno. 
Ist doch schön, wenn bei euch alles reibungslos klappt...


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2016)

larres schrieb:


> Ist das auf mein Posting bezogen?
> Ich habe mich wenn nur gemeldet, wenn es merklich länger als die angegebenen 20 Arbeitstage waren.
> Und bei diesen Aktionen habe ich noch nie einen Artikel erhalten. Immer storno.
> Ist doch schön, wenn bei euch alles reibungslos klappt...



Nein, du warst nicht gemeint.

Grüsse


----------



## Joker2980 (22. November 2016)

75€ für die Magura Mt5 ist das ein guter Preis? Oder sollte man noch warten auf bessere Angebote?
Bzw auf ein Komplettangebot mit den Bremsscheiben Storm oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2016)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> 75€ für die Magura Mt5 ist das ein guter Preis? Oder sollte man noch warten auf bessere Angebote?
> Bzw auf ein Komplettangebot mit den Bremsscheiben Storm oder so?


Unter 69 hab ich sie noch nicht gesehen.... Also durchaus in Ordnung!


----------



## veraono (22. November 2016)

Bei Mantel gab's phasenweise echt schon gute Preise für die MT5, zeitweise noch ein paar EUR billiger , minimal war glaube ich mal 65, ist aber schon eine Zeit her


----------



## Joker2980 (22. November 2016)

Das ist ja schon mal gut. Es gab mal einen Beitrag( die Ringe von den 4Kolben sind bei der 2017 neon gelb)mein aber er hätte es lackiert. Gibt es da was fertiges für?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. November 2016)

Das wäre was fertiges:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...n-Kit-fuer-MT5-MT7-MT-Trail-Carbon-VR-p51640/

Man kann die Ringe übrigens auch ganz weglassen, ohne dass da optisch etwas fehlt.


----------



## Joker2980 (22. November 2016)

Oh wie geil! Das heißt die originalen von der Mt5 kann man annehmen und lackieren und wieder montieren. War mir nicht mehr sicher mein sowas hatte ich gelesen.


----------



## casir (23. November 2016)

Braucht jemand eine PIKE RC 29" 140mm von RCZ sofort?

Meine sind da und ich habe eine übrig...
Einfach eine PN senden...

P.S.: hat genau 20 Werktage bis zur Auslieferung gedauert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (23. November 2016)

bitte löschen


----------



## frogmatic (23. November 2016)

Das sieht schwer nach Trickstuff Diretissima Bremsgriffen aus - wie bist du da ran gekommen?
Und wie vertragen die sich mit den Magura Bremszangen?


----------



## klickfisch (23. November 2016)

Im *Trigura* Thread steht es: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trigura-how-to-direttissima-pumpe-und-mt5-sattel.820819/


----------



## duc-mo (23. November 2016)

Warum das Gebalstel mit Trickstuff und Magura Komponenten. Denn Sinn dahinter habe ich bisher nicht verstanden!


----------



## Plumpssack (23. November 2016)

Naja angefangen hats halt mit Shimano und Magura weil Leute den MT7/5 Sattel fahren wollten und die Magurahebel doof fanden. Das war ohne Probleme kompatibel. Dann kam halt dieser Direttissima Hebel der nochmal deutlich schöner(besser?) ist als die Shimanohebel..


----------



## haekel72 (23. November 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Warum das Gebalstel mit Trickstuff und Magura Komponenten. Denn Sinn dahinter habe ich bisher nicht verstanden!


Preis/Leistung unschlagbar und auch kein Gebastel!


----------



## criscross (23. November 2016)

das Gebastel geht auch mit Shimano und Magura


----------



## Plumpssack (23. November 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Preis/Leistung unschlagbar und auch kein Gebastel!


naja, dass Preis/Leistung bei den Direttissima Hebeln gut ist kann man jetzt nicht gerade sagen 

Soll keines falls heissen dass die hebel schleht sind.


----------



## duc-mo (23. November 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> naja, dass Preis/Leistung bei den Direttissima Hebeln gut ist kann man jetzt nicht gerade sagen
> 
> Soll keines falls heissen dass die hebel schleht sind.



Die Hebel sind mit der Kugellagerung vermutlich sogar ziemlich gut, aber in einem Satz von gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis und der Direttissima zu sprechen finde ich ziemlich abenteuerlich!


----------



## haekel72 (23. November 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die Hebel sind mit der Kugellagerung vermutlich sogar ziemlich gut, aber in einem Satz von gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis und der Direttissima zu sprechen finde ich ziemlich abenteuerlich!


Leute, im vergleich zu einer kompletten drt war gemeint - 375 € + MT5 Sättel sind keine 719€ für ne Komplette und das Geld ist die mir allemal Wert! Hatte schon viele Bremsen aber diese Kombi ist der Burner! Klar das Kleingeld braucht man eben auch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (23. November 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Leute, im vergleich zu einer kompletten drt war gemeint - 375 € + MT5 Sättel sind keine 719€ für ne Komplette und das Geld ist die mir allemal Wert! Hatte schon viele Bremsen aber diese Kombi ist der Burner! Klar das Kleingeld braucht man eben auch^^



Von einem "Schnäppchen" ist das meilenweit entfernt... Die Direttissima kauft man aus anderen Gründen, denn auch mit einer ZEE, MT5 oder Guide kommt man sehr sehr gut zum Stehen und das zum halben Preis...


----------



## frogmatic (23. November 2016)

Man müsste es halt mal erleben


----------



## haekel72 (24. November 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Von einem "Schnäppchen" ist das meilenweit entfernt... Die Direttissima kauft man aus anderen Gründen, denn auch mit einer ZEE, MT5 oder Guide kommt man sehr sehr gut zum Stehen und das zum halben Preis...


Ja, du hast Recht und ich eine DRT^^


----------



## Danimal (24. November 2016)

Hallihallo,

für diejenigen, die sich für den MT8-Komplettsatz für 255€ bei actionsports interessieren: entgegen der Abbildung verfügen die Geber nicht über die (schwachsinnigen) Rädchen zur Verstellung von Druckpunkt/Griffweite. Ansonsten alles wie erwartet.

Happy trails,
Dan


----------



## P4LL3R (24. November 2016)

Ja, hab ich gestern auch gemerkt. Olive und Pin sind aber auch dabei, falls man die Leitung kürzen will (steht nicht in der Beschreibung).


----------



## Danimal (24. November 2016)

ahh, Mist, hätte ich mal in die Tütchen reingeschaut. Habe mir gestern extra noch die Kleinteile besorgt. Egal, die werden ja nicht schlecht. Heute wird montiert...


----------



## fone (24. November 2016)

Ach man, soll ich den RCZ KTM- Laufradsatz jetzt doch noch kaufen?
Haben ja schon ein paar zuhause, wie macht der sich so?


----------



## Phi-Me (24. November 2016)

ich würde sagen, bei dem Preis lohnt es sich doch schon allein für die verbauten Naben....


----------



## Phi-Me (24. November 2016)

Noch einmal auf die Michelin Reifen bei bc bezogen:

Habe mir die Wild race'r bestellt und muss sagen: Rein vom anfassen und der Eigendämfung glaube ich, dass der Reifen bei trockenen Bedinungen bestimmt gut was her macht.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Michelin/Wild-Race-R2-GUM-X-Enduro-27-5-Faltreifen-p43919/

Bei Laub und Nässe allerdings vollkommen unbrauchbar. Also eher eine 10 Euro Investition für den nächsten Sommer...

(ich hoffe, dass ich dann mit 27,5 noch immer aktuell bin)=)

PS: gibt auch eine 500 gramm schwere 26 zoll Variante. Auch bestellt. Für die Stadt / Trainingsschlampe IDEAL!!

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Michelin/Wild-Race-R-Ultimate-26-Faltreifen-p30179/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. November 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, bei dem Preis lohnt es sich doch schon allein für die verbauten Naben....



Sind jetzt doch die XM 1501 geworden. 

Brauch ich nur noch einen passenden Rahmen dazu.


----------



## boblike (25. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 30% auf alles bei Superstar Code  BF16



Fahre deren ovales Kettenblatt an zwei Bikes und bin sowas von begeistert.
Es ist komisch wie einfach sich das Berghochfahren damit anfühlt, aber man dann trotzdem fertig ist wenn man oben ist.
Die sind auch im Vergleich günstiger als die meisten anderen auf dem Markt und dann nochmal 30%.
Hätte ich nicht schon zwei würde ich mir glatt noch zwei auf Halde legen.


----------



## FunkyRay (25. November 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Sind jetzt doch die XM 1501 geworden.
> 
> Brauch ich nur noch einen passenden Rahmen dazu.



Ist echt ein sau gutes Angebot, wenn sie nur 2-3mm Breiter wären. Hab bedenken ob 2.4er Reifen tubeless da so gut drauf halten. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt?


----------



## fone (25. November 2016)

Die Reifen haben doch früher auch gehalten? Ist das echt ein Thema, dass die Reifen runter rutschen?
Ob die Reifen halten oder nicht, hat doch oft eher mit der Felgenform zu tun gehabt? War da was mit den ZTR?
Mavix Deemax sind ja auch nur 21 breit  Ok, ist UST.


----------



## Teuflor (25. November 2016)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ist echt ein sau gutes Angebot, wenn sie nur 2-3mm Breiter wären. Hab bedenken ob 2.4er Reifen tubeless da so gut drauf halten. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt?



Da brauchst dann die EX1501 (2014-2016)... die sind 25mm breit.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. November 2016)

baschner schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Michelin/Wild-Race-R2-GUM-X-Enduro-27-5-Faltreifen-p43919/
> 
> Heute für 5€ lol



Kann der Reifen was?
Kostet sonst ja schon recht viel. Vermutlich als leichter HR Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (25. November 2016)

Für den originalen Preis stinkt er gg RR oder den Minion Semislick an...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phi-Me (25. November 2016)

Achtung, das ist kein leichter reifen. Der hat ziemlich genau 1000 Gramm. 

Denke, dass der bei tockenen Bedingungen sehr gut laufen wird.


----------



## decay (25. November 2016)

Jo, dachte ich mir auch, treten will ich den nicht


----------



## demlak (25. November 2016)

hmm.. ich schätze, den meisten muss man es nicht sagen.. trotzdem nochmal der hinweis, weil man sich ja doch recht schnell von großen prozentzahlen zu einem kauf verleiten lassen kann:
trotz der vielen vielen rabattaktionen immer preise vergleichen.. teils waren die preise in der letzten woche niedriger.. und jetzt kommen vermeintliche riesen-rabatte.. nur halt oftmals auf UVP..
so gab es das reign 2 ltd schon für 1700 euro.. und grad wirds wieder für 1799 euro (und mehr) angeboten..
oder roeckl - rabal letzte woche für 29,95 euro und heute ab 32,95 euro..


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> hmm.. ich schätze, den meisten muss man es nicht sagen.. trotzdem nochmal der hinweis, weil man sich ja doch recht schnell von großen prozentzahlen zu einem kauf verleiten lassen kann:
> trotz der vielen vielen rabattaktionen immer preise vergleichen.. teils waren die preise in der letzten woche niedriger.. und jetzt kommen vermeintliche riesen-rabatte.. nur halt oftmals auf UVP..
> so gab es das reign 2 ltd schon für 1700 euro.. und grad wirds wieder für 1799 euro (und mehr) angeboten..
> oder roeckl - rabal letzte woche für 29,95 euro und heute ab 32,95 euro..



Wo hast denn das Reign 2 mal um 1700 gesehen? Normal waren die bei 1900


----------



## demlak (25. November 2016)

rabe


----------



## HansGuenther (25. November 2016)

Gestern kamen meine Handschuhe, hier im Schnäppchenjägerthread *NEU* erwähnt. Mein Fazit: selbst für 10 € noch viel zu teuer. Nach einmaligem Benutzen auf 2 km durch die Stadt fingen sie bereits an, sich aufzulösen; ich kann jedem nur davon abraten. Meine Winterhandschuhe von Shimano für 50 € halten seit 7 Jahren widrigsten Bedingungen und Abenteuern stand.  Bin immer noch ganz traurig, da ich dem Paket die ganze Woche entgegengefiebert habe.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Gestern kamen meine Handschuhe, hier im Schnäppchenjägerthread *NEU* erwähnt. Mein Fazit: selbst für 10 € noch viel zu teuer. Nach einmaligem Benutzen auf 2 km durch die Stadt fingen sie bereits an, sich aufzulösen; ich kann jedem nur davon abraten. Meine Winterhandschuhe von Shimano für 50 € halten seit 7 Jahren widrigsten Bedingungen und Abenteuern stand.  Bin immer noch ganz traurig, da ich dem Paket die ganze Woche entgegengefiebert habe.


Von 661 wie auch Oneal gibt es sehr unterirdische Handschuhe. Oder von Alpinestars. Oder Giro. Auch Sugoi (selber grad am ärgern).
Das trifft aber auch auf alle möglichen anderen zu - man kann idR froh sein wenn wenigstens die Nähte 2-3 Monate halten - die Gummiapplikationen sind nach 2-3 Fahrten ab, und die Farbe ist teils schon nach 2-3 Wäschen raus.

Die Einzigen, die bei mir seit Jahren bis auf Kleinkram halten, sind die von Fox und von Maze. Die rangierten aber eher in der 40€ - Preisklasse und sind selbst reduziert kaum unter 20€ zu bekommen. Alles was um 10€ kostet ist zum 2-3mal anziehen und dann wegwerfen.


----------



## demlak (25. November 2016)

bin mit den B'TWIN 520 Handschuhen von decathlon recht zufrieden.. die halten bei mir schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit und sind immer mal wieder für 12 Euro zu kriegen.. Aber in die Waschmaschine würde ich die nicht packen.. mir hat das durchkneten in Seifenwasser bisher gereicht.


----------



## morph027 (25. November 2016)

Ich hatte mit uralten 661 mal Glück, die haben für einen 10er auch Jahre gehalten 

Meine O'Neal Element sind auch ganz resistent, das Leder hat schon viele Asphaltstürze verkraftet.

Mal sehen, wie lang meine aus dem Angebot halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacoul (25. November 2016)

hi,

ich suche grade ein gutes angebot für eine kind shock lev dx 125mm 31,6mm.  ich such zwar schon die ganze zeit aber vll hat ja jemand n super angebot vll noch mit blackfriday code oder so.


----------



## Plumpssack (25. November 2016)

Jacoul schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich suche grade ein gutes angebot für eine kind shock lev dx 125mm 31,6mm.  ich such zwar schon die ganze zeit aber vll hat ja jemand n super angebot vll noch mit blackfriday code oder so.


Reverb Stealth für 180€ mit Gutscheincode"rczset" tuts nicht auch?

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rockshox-telescopic-seatpost-reverb-stealth-31-6x380mm-black-11193520-orb.html

Allerdings 20 Tage Lieferzeit.


----------



## Jacoul (25. November 2016)

stealth ist leider nicht möglich! aber danke


----------



## Plumpssack (25. November 2016)

Nadann nimm die normale für 150, gleiche Website gleicher Gutscheincode

Edit: ausverkauft


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. November 2016)

wer zwei unterschiedliche Fuesse hat 

http://www.hibike.de/five-ten-impac...2-rechts-44-p3335472db87a3ec57c4f40c2a46ae229


----------



## demlak (26. November 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wer zwei unterschiedliche Fuesse hat
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/five-ten-impac...2-rechts-44-p3335472db87a3ec57c4f40c2a46ae229



bwahahaha


----------



## Phi-Me (26. November 2016)

Wie man sich jetzt ärgern würde, wenns bei einem anders rum ist


----------



## der-gute (26. November 2016)

2700 sind ja ein mega Schnäppchen 



PST schrieb:


> 2016 Santa Cruz Hightower Rahmen für 2699€:
> https://www.komking.de/Santa-Cruz-Hightower-Auslauf


----------



## fone (28. November 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Gestern kamen meine Handschuhe, hier im Schnäppchenjägerthread *NEU* erwähnt. Mein Fazit: selbst für 10 € noch viel zu teuer. Nach einmaligem Benutzen auf 2 km durch die Stadt fingen sie bereits an, sich aufzulösen; ich kann jedem nur davon abraten. Meine Winterhandschuhe von Shimano für 50 € halten seit 7 Jahren widrigsten Bedingungen und Abenteuern stand.  Bin immer noch ganz traurig, da ich dem Paket die ganze Woche entgegengefiebert habe.



Ich war mit meinen sixsixone immer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (29. November 2016)

Sabre schrieb:


> Spank Oozy Lenker in weiss für 18,00 EUR inkl. Versand hier : http://www.bikerleben.de/epages/79427558.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/79427558/Products/SP-BAR-1005



Bei mir im Bikemarkt in schwarz, leicht gebraucht noch günstiger


----------



## CrossX (30. November 2016)

Ist zwar etwas Off topic,  aber kennt jemand einen Onlineshop,  der kleine Ersatzteile einfach im Umschlag oder so versendet? 
Ich brauche den Ersatzteil für eine Sks Pumpe ,  aber überall in den üblichen Shops zahle ich dann 0,95 € + 5,95 Versand.  Das steht doch in keinem Verhältnis


----------



## Plumpssack (30. November 2016)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas Off topic,  aber kennt jemand einen Onlineshop,  der kleine Ersatzteile einfach im Umschlag oder so versendet?
> Ich brauche den Ersatzteil für jene Sks Pumpe ,  aber überall in den üblichen Shops zahle ich dann 0,95 € + 5,95 Versand.  Das steht doch in keinem Verhältnis


nach sowas guck ich immer bei ebay, da verschickt jeder sowas als Brief


----------



## demlak (30. November 2016)

ansonsten im laden bestellen und zum laden liefern lassen?


----------



## matsch (30. November 2016)

Oder mal bei SKS direkt den Service fragen. Haben mir auch schon unkompliziert ein Ersatzteil gesendet.


----------



## mikefize (30. November 2016)

Jop, direkt bei SKS anfragen. Hab ich auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (30. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ansonsten im laden bestellen und zum laden liefern lassen?


Wäre auch meine erste Idee, mein einer lokaler Händler hat so ein kleines Wunderkistchen mit allen möglichen üblichen Dichtungen und Kleinteilen. Und SKS ist ja gut verbreitet.


----------



## CrossX (30. November 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wäre auch meine erste Idee, mein einer lokaler Händler hat so ein kleines Wunderkistchen mit allen möglichen üblichen Dichtungen und Kleinteilen. Und SKS ist ja gut verbreitet.


Der nächste gescheite Laden ist 25km einfache Strecke entfernt.  Ich schreib einfach mal Sks an.  Vielleicht sind die ja kulant


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2016)

N'abend!

Wer hat denn dieses Jahr Adventskalender parat?

Habe noch nichts gesehen...

Danke


----------



## Newmi (1. Dezember 2016)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/advent-2016/


----------



## Phi-Me (1. Dezember 2016)

Das ist ja mal endlich wieder ein ordentlicher schnapper....

Wie fallen die Fiveten so aus? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## hardtails (1. Dezember 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal endlich wieder ein ordentlicher schnapper....
> 
> Wie fallen die Fiveten so aus? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?



Interessant wäre auch wie warm die Teile sind. 
Kann man die auch im Sommer fahren oder hat man da ne Badewann aufgrund der dichten Konstruktion?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand eine Quelle für die Verschleißteile (Pedalplattformen, Pins) der Pedale? Bei einer Bewertung der Pedale bei BC steht dabei, dass man die Pins nicht mehr einzeln nachkaufen kann wg. Auslaufmodell.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2016)

https://bythehive.com/collections/pedal-parts


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2016)

Gar nicht übel, nur die Freerider finde ich einfach schrecklich. Ich hab meine irgendwann irgendwo stehen lassen.
Wieso die vorne so hoch gebogen sind, auch die Sohle, werde ich nie verstehen. Not egonomisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (1. Dezember 2016)

Finde die Freerider ok, hab das noch nie als störend empfunden. Biegen die sich nicht automatisch etwas hoch durchs Pedalieren?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2016)

Beim Fahren ist's ok. Beim Stehen hab ich ich es sehr gemerkt und beim Anziehen. Die Zehen wurden weiter hoch gebogen als ihnen lieb ist.
-> passen mir einfach nicht.


----------



## nationrider (1. Dezember 2016)

das liegt nur daran fone, dass du jahrelang crocks getragen hast.....


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2016)

Muss ich verdrängt haben. 
Vans und so Skaterkram. Und vor allem Orchid!


----------



## Teuflor (3. Dezember 2016)

Boa leider war ich zu langsam für die lyrik für 480€ bei rcz... Jemand mehr Glück gehabt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## klickfisch (4. Dezember 2016)

5 Minuten nach der französischen Mail war schon keine mehr da. Hätte sonst auch zugeschlagen.


----------



## mikefize (5. Dezember 2016)

odysseus schrieb:


> On One Codeine 29 Rahmen in S für GBP 299!!!
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOCO/on-one-codeine-29er-frame



Verdammt, leider nur in S und Baby Blue. Aber trotzdem mega Schnapper für die denen er passt.


----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2016)

wenn man ein Federbein hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (5. Dezember 2016)

190x50 mm brauchts. da kriegt man was für 150 oder 100 Euro. Einfach bei rczbike geduldig warten.


----------



## Teuflor (6. Dezember 2016)

gibts bei rcz auch ab und an fürn 50er irgend son manitou ding


----------



## Hans (6. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

Suche eine 170 mm Boost-Kurbel 2-fach

Leider geht der  Code bei RCZ nicht mehr, da gab es die Race Fave Aeffect für 65,00 Euro


----------



## Phi-Me (6. Dezember 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Suche eine 170 mm Boost-Kurbel 2-fach
> 
> Leider geht der  Code bei RCZ nicht mehr, da gab es die Race Fave Aeffect für 65,00 Euro



Wenns nicht ausverkauft ist, warte einfach ein bis zwei Wochen und lese aufmerksam den Newsletter. Kommt Erfahrungsgemäß wieder...


----------



## Baitman (7. Dezember 2016)

Weiß jemand wo es die 50% Rabatt Aktion auf Evoc Rucksäcke gab?


----------



## gomerline (7. Dezember 2016)

Sowieso vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (7. Dezember 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Giant Reign 1.5 (2016) für 1660 Euro... ich könnte weinen, weil ich mir vor 2 Monaten das Reign 2 LTD für 1999 euro gekauft habe...
> 
> https://www.bikester.ch/giant-reign-15-ltd-rc3-275-469043.html
> 
> aktuell nur noch s und xl



Leider wieder bei 2600.


----------



## fone (7. Dezember 2016)

Auf den deutschen Seiten der Firma gabs das Reign 1.5  für 1850,- bis vor ... Mittag.

Und das Anthem SX 2 gabs für 1550,- jetzt wieder 1820,-
Immerhin fällt jetzt die Entscheidung dagegen wieder leichter. 

Was ist nur mit den Preisen los?


----------



## tomac85 (7. Dezember 2016)

Heute sind meine bei RCZ bestellten DT Swiss Spline 1501 gekommen.
Bestellt am 26.10.
Angegeben war eine Bremsscheiben-Aufnahme mit 6 Schrauben und gekommen sind sie mit Centerlock 
Naja... Werden eben neue Scheiben ne neue Kasette und dazu noch en paar Reifen geordert... Dann hab ich eben en zweiten Satz der schnell getauscht ist. Bei dem Preis irgendwie verkraftbar aber nicht wirklich schön.
Jemand auch die Erfahrung gemacht? Was würdet ihr tun?
War meine erste Bestellung bei denen und bestimmt nicht die Letzte, war etwas verwundert über die Lieferzeit aber dafür en top Preis


----------



## Schnipp (7. Dezember 2016)

Für CL-Naben gibt es Adapter für 6-Loch Bremsscheiben.

Wahrscheinlich gehören die aber dann eben bei RCZ nicht zum Lieferumfang (da wohl OEM-Ware?).


----------



## Laphroaig10 (7. Dezember 2016)

Eben, Adapter
Oder mal bei cnc schaun, die verramschen oft CL Bremsscheiben.


----------



## tomac85 (7. Dezember 2016)

Habe die shimano xt IceTech Scheiben verbaut. Da gehen keine Adapter... bei anderen Scheiben hast du natürlich recht. Hatte das schon mal vor paar Jahren versucht beim anderen Rad... Aber trotzdem danke.

Ja... Das war so ein 'Privatkauf'.


----------



## CrossX (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich warte noch auf meine 1501,  da war aber in den Angebot CL mit angegeben.  Habe ich aber auch erst später gelesen.  
Habe am 17.11 bestellt,  dann werde ich wohl noch etwas warten müssen


----------



## tomac85 (7. Dezember 2016)

Ja, da werden heute Abend einfach neue Scheiben geordert un jut.

Habe eben mal in de Restekiste geguckt... Habe 4 paar Adapter (auch Shimano) gefunden und wie gesagt das funzt nit da sie zu breit bauen die Scheiben.


----------



## tomac85 (7. Dezember 2016)

Ja... Das Angebot mit cl war so 3Wochen später noch mal. Bei meiner Bestellung war mit 6fach


----------



## tomac85 (7. Dezember 2016)

Kann natürlich sein das ich einen Satz aus dem zweiten Angebot bekommen habe. Pierre hat auf Nachfrage wegen Lieferzeit vor paar Tagen gesagt das sie selber drauf warten und nicht weiß was ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (7. Dezember 2016)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Habe die shimano xt IceTech Scheiben verbaut. Da gehen keine Adapter.



Wieso denn das? Habe diese an meinen XMC1200.


----------



## fone (7. Dezember 2016)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Heute sind meine bei RCZ bestellten DT Swiss Spline 1501 gekommen.
> Bestellt am (glaube) 26.10.
> Angegeben war eine Bremsscheiben-Aufnahme mit 6 Schrauben und gekommen sind sie mit Centerlock
> Naja... Werden eben neue Scheiben ne neue Kasette und dazu noch en paar Reifen geordert... Dann hab ich eben en zweiten Satz der schnell getauscht ist. Bei dem Preis irgendwie verkraftbar aber nicht wirklich schön.
> ...


War das wirklich angegeben? Ich hab nur auf den "Symbolbildern" geguckt, da sind auch aktuell noch 6-Loch Naben drauf. Aber echte Angaben hab ich keine gefunden.
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...ck-wxm1501agixs012458-wxm1501ngdas012459.html


War gerade schon ganz nervös... 26. bestellt. Ich hab am 24. bestellt. November...


----------



## demlak (7. Dezember 2016)

fone schrieb:


> War gerade schon ganz nervös... 26. bestellt. Ich hab am 24. bestellt. November...



*sing* dieses kribbeln im bauch, dass man nie mehr vergi... ach lassen wir das =)

*SCNR*


----------



## prolink (7. Dezember 2016)

habe auch am 26.10 bestellt und laut beschreibung bzw. foto ist es 6 loch mit Shimano Freilauf
das wäre natürlich kacke wenn es Centerlock wäre
sollten bald eintreffen


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Dezember 2016)

prolink schrieb:


> habe auch am 26.10 bestellt und laut beschreibung bzw. foto ist es 6 loch mit Shimano Freilauf
> das wäre natürlich kacke wenn es Centerlock wäre
> sollten bald eintreffen


Auch 26.10. bestellt und gestern mit Centerlock geliefert. Naja, nicht so schlimm, empfehle nur nicht mit sackschweren Shimano Adaptern diesen LRS  zu fahren. Da gibt es besseres.


fone schrieb:


> War das wirklich angegeben? Ich hab nur auf den "Symbolbildern" geguckt, da sind auch aktuell noch 6-Loch Naben drauf. Aber echte Angaben hab ich keine gefunden.
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...ck-wxm1501agixs012458-wxm1501ngdas012459.html
> 
> 
> War gerade schon ganz nervös... 26. bestellt. Ich hab am 24. bestellt. November...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2016)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Heute sind meine bei RCZ bestellten DT Swiss Spline 1501 gekommen.
> Bestellt am 26.10.
> Angegeben war eine Bremsscheiben-Aufnahme mit 6 Schrauben und gekommen sind sie mit Centerlock
> Naja... Werden eben neue Scheiben ne neue Kasette und dazu noch en paar Reifen geordert... Dann hab ich eben en zweiten Satz der schnell getauscht ist. Bei dem Preis irgendwie verkraftbar aber nicht wirklich schön.
> ...


Die Beschreibungen passen sehr oft nicht. Ich hab mir eine RS Sektor Coil "mit Absenkung" 120-150mm bestellt und bekommen habe ich eine 150mm Coil "ohne Absenkung"...129€ war jetzt aber insgesamt okay für mich und die Rücksendemodalitäten so schei$$e, dass ich drauf verzichtet habe (-20€  Gebühren): http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/kundendienst-warenruecksendung


----------



## mikefize (7. Dezember 2016)

Joa, ist wirklich so... bei den Preisen muss man flexibel bleiben und nehmen was man kriegt. Ich war aber trotzdem immer einigermaßen zufrieden


----------



## culoduro (7. Dezember 2016)

Wenn die Beschreibung und der gelieferte Artikel nicht zusammen passt, nimmt rczbike auch ohne Gebühr zurück.  Da hatte ich noch nie Probleme, und die Emails waren immer sehr höflich. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## toastet (7. Dezember 2016)

Empfehlung halt immer beschweren und da 10-20 Euro in Punkten bekommen, da wird das nächste mal noch viel günstiger!
Sonst Rücknahme mit Abholung bei Fehlern der Produktbeschreibung auch kostenfrei möglich. Die bieten einem beides an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (8. Dezember 2016)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Heute 30% auf Fiveten Produkte bei Hibike.



vorsicht.. Rabatt gilt hierbei auf den UVP... damit sind die Preise im Wettbewerb auch trotz Rabatt nicht immer die günstigeren.


----------



## Teuflor (8. Dezember 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> Empfehlung halt immer beschweren und da 10-20 Euro in Punkten bekommen, da wird das nächste mal noch viel günstiger!
> Sonst Rücknahme mit Abholung bei Fehlern der Produktbeschreibung auch kostenfrei möglich. Die bieten einem beides an.


Wie ist das gemeint mir dem Rabatt? Verstehe den Satz nicht [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2016)

Die 30% bei Hibike gelten nur auf den UVP, nicht auf den dort teils reduzierten Preis.

Sprich, anderswo ohne Adventsrabatt ggf günstiger.

Grüße


----------



## hardtails (8. Dezember 2016)

und deshalb spart man je nach schuh 5€ oder legt sogar was drauf.....


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Dezember 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> und deshalb spart man je nach schuh 5€ oder legt sogar was drauf.....


Die EPS gibts mit den 30% allerdings für knapp über 100€, die findet man sonst nirgends billiger. 
Andererseits sind da auch nur ein paar wenige Größen direkt lieferbar. Ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal was mit Lieferzeit bestellt, die standen eh auf meiner Liste, und wenn ich die dann für 30€ weniger als der nächstgünstige krieg, dafür mit Lieferzeit, dann passt das auch wieder.


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Dezember 2016)

und ich hatte die Aktion verpasst...wollte doch auch den EPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (12. Dezember 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Shimano Deore XT Nabendynamo DH-T780-1N 32 Loch schwarz Schnellspanner für 39€.


Achtung - der hat nur 1.5W.
Da ich selbst nicht so die Ahnung habe -> Fred: Nabendynamos mit 1.5Watt ?


----------



## HansGuenther (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mir gerade die Rücksendemodalitäten bei RCZ durchgelesen. Ist das überhaupt legal? Firmensitz ist Luxemburg, daher EU. Tragen der Rückversandkosten ist unstrittig; aber dürfen Gebühren i. H. v. bis zu 70 € erhoben werden? Und darf die Annahme ohne Retournummer verweigert werden? Ich meine nein.


----------



## CrossX (12. Dezember 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade die Rücksendemodalitäten bei RCZ durchgelesen. Ist das überhaupt legal? Firmensitz ist Luxemburg, daher EU. Tragen der Rückversandkosten ist unstrittig; aber dürfen Gebühren i. H. v. bis zu 70 € erhoben werden? Und darf die Annahme ohne Retournummer verweigert werden? Ich meine nein.


Naja,  die AGBs sind ja für jeden vor dem Kauf eindeutig einsehbar. Wenn einem das nicht gefällt,  kann man ja woanders kaufen.  
Ist ja auch nicht gerade eine versteckte Klausel irgendwo in den Tiefen der Internetseite.


----------



## Hans (12. Dezember 2016)

Man sollte den shop mal abmahnen. Dann ändert der das ganz schnell


----------



## HorstMaria (12. Dezember 2016)

Nur weil es für jeden einsehbar ist, bedeutet es ja nicht das es legal ist. Kinder bei eBay ohne Garantie zu verkaufen ist auch nicht legal[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (12. Dezember 2016)

HorstMaria schrieb:


> Nur weil es für jeden einsehbar ist, bedeutet es ja nicht das es legal ist. Kinder bei eBay ohne Garantie zu verkaufen ist auch nicht legal[emoji12]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Wer kauft auch schon Kinder ohne Garantie [emoji12]


----------



## Dakeyras (12. Dezember 2016)

Wer kauft schon Kinder, wenn das selber machen so unterhaltsam ist...


----------



## piilu (12. Dezember 2016)

Wenns euch nicht passt bestellt einfach nicht bei rcz ist halt kein richtiger bikeshop


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2016)

Leute, das Thema wurde jetzt schon x-mal durchgekaut


----------



## demlak (12. Dezember 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Leute, das Thema wurde jetzt schon x-mal durchgekaut


und scheint immernoch nicht jeden erwischt zu haben und seine aktualität nicht zu verlieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (13. Dezember 2016)

Da du keine Lagerware kaufst, ist das denke ich schon legal.

Und was da steht entspricht nicht dem Kontakt.

Habe da durchweg gute Erfahrung. Ist eben nicht Amazon, sondern ein kleiner Shop mit echten Leuten, die wissen wovon sie reden und auch immer erreichbar sind.

Von mir aus ächtet alle den Shop. Dann muss ich nicht jede Stunde die Mails Checken um noch an meinen Schnapper zu kommen...


----------



## feedyourhead (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab bisher 3x bei RCZ bestellt und durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht:

1. Laufräder mit Angabe 20 Arbeitstage Lieferzeit
Die Lieferzeit war mit ca. 30 Arbeitstagen etwas länger, aber netter Kontakt per Email der auch immer schnell geantwortet hat.
Die Artikelbeschreibungen könnten manchmal genauer sein (Lieferumfang).
Preis ca. 35% unter dem nächstbillisten Shop

2. Kleinteile Lagerware
Versand noch am Bestelltag
Preis ca. 75% unter dem nächstbillisten Shop

2. Kleinteile Lagerware
Versand noch am Bestelltag
Preis ca. 80% unter dem nächstbilligsten Shop

Zurückschicken musste ich bislang nichts, und werde ich (außer bei Falschlieferung, defekt usw) auch so einrichten, dass ich es nicht muss.

Ich denke wenn die Leute verärgert sind wegen RCZ, dann hat es meist was mit Rücksendungen, oder eben den "private sales" zu tun.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. Dezember 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade die Rücksendemodalitäten bei RCZ durchgelesen. Ist das überhaupt legal? Firmensitz ist Luxemburg, daher EU. Tragen der Rückversandkosten ist unstrittig; aber dürfen Gebühren i. H. v. bis zu 70 € erhoben werden? Und darf die Annahme ohne Retournummer verweigert werden? Ich meine nein.



Danke für den Hinweis, werde dort dann auch nicht mehr bestellen!
Wenn man darüber informiert ist, bin ich aber ebenfalls der Meinung, dass es jedem überlassen bleibt ob er so ein Risiko eingehen möchte oder nicht.


----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2016)

Welches Risiko?
Hier wurde berichtet, dass bei Falschlieferung keine Rücknahmegebühr erhoben wird, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Ob man da "nur mal zur Ansicht" bestellen will muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich vermute auch, dass die AGBs eigentlich nicht zulässig sind. Da müsste halt mal tatsächlich jemand abmahnen, das Widerrufsrecht im Versandhandel ist ja in einer europäischen Richtline geregelt. Aber die sitzen halt in Luxemburg, keine Ahnung wie man das da handhaben würde, bzw. ob so was aus dem Ausland geht (europäische Schlichtungsstelle oder sowas?).

Bestellen tu ich da trotzdem, aber mal eben mehrere Größen zum Anprobieren und wieder zurückschicken geht da halt nicht. Was ja der Sinn hinter dem Fernabsatzgesetz ist.


----------



## Tom33 (16. Dezember 2016)

Du kannst ja zurückschicken, nur übernimmt der Händler nicht die Kosten dafür. Das ist zulässig und bei den Kosten die da monatlich auflaufen können, gerade bei kleineren Läden sehr verständlich. Schnäppchen mit Amazonwohlfühlgefühl gibts dort halt nicht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Dezember 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Welches Risiko?
> Hier wurde berichtet, dass bei Falschlieferung keine Rücknahmegebühr erhoben wird, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?



"Gebühren i. H. v. bis zu 70 €" und "Annahme ohne Retournummer verweigert" würde ich schon als Risiko bezeichnen, da geht es um mehr als nur das Tragen der Rücksendekosten durch den Kunden.

Aber das kann ja zum Glück jeder selbst entscheiden ob er bei Versandhändlern mit Risiko bestellt oder bei Händlern, die nicht nur die gesetzlichen Vorgaben genau einhalten, sondern auch noch mit Kulanz gegenüber dem Kunden aufwarten können.


----------



## HorstMaria (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab zu dem Thema mal quer gelesen. Luxemburg ist einer der Gründungsstaaten der EU und somit an europäisches Recht gebunden.
Innerhalb der EU ist bspw. eine Abwicklung von Garantieansprüchen ohne jegliche Kosten für den Käufer. Das beinhaltet auch die Versandkosten, welche vom Händler zu tragen sind. Aber selbst in diesem Fall schreibt RCZ das hier die Kosten vom Käufer zum Händler der Käufer zu tragen hat. Das ist schlichtweg gesetzeswidrig. Ebenso kritisch sehe ich die Rückzahlungskosten, welche entstehen wenn der Käufer seine Ware zurückgesandt hat. Zumindest werden einem hier auch Treuepunkte anstatt Geld angeboten. Hier sollte zumindest der tatsächliche Wert in Treuepunkte übergehen und somit kein Verlust für den Käufer. Dennoch sind die Rücküberweisungskosten viel zu hoch.
Ich bin nur Laie aber ein kurze Recherche zeigt mir das die AGB dieses Shops gesetzeswidrig ist und somit für mich zeigt das der Händler um die Ecke weiterhin die bessere Anlaufstelle ist.


----------



## Triturbo (16. Dezember 2016)

HorstMaria schrieb:


> ... und somit für mich zeigt das der Händler um die Ecke weiterhin die bessere Anlaufstelle ist.



Das steht (zumindest für mich) auch völlig außer Frage. Fakt ist aber:
- meist saubere Ware zu unschlagbaren Preisen
- mangelhafter Service
- schlechte Beschreibung
- lange Wartezeiten

Jetzt muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was er möchte. Die Preise liegen meist unter den Einkaufspreisen der normalen Online-Händler. Das sollte doch jedem hier zu denken geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (16. Dezember 2016)

HorstMaria schrieb:


> Innerhalb der EU ist bspw. eine Abwicklung von Garantieansprüchen ohne jegliche Kosten für den Käufer. Das beinhaltet auch die Versandkosten, welche vom Händler zu tragen sind. Aber selbst in diesem Fall schreibt RCZ das hier die Kosten vom Käufer zum Händler der Käufer zu tragen hat. Das ist schlichtweg gesetzeswidrig.



Warum sollte der HÄNDLER für die Versandkosten bei GARANTIEfällen aufkommen? Garantie gibt dir der HERSTELLER.
Oder meinst du Gewährleistung? Wenn du diese Sachen nicht unterscheiden kannst, ist es schwierig von "schlichtweg gesetzeswidrig" zu schreiben


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Dezember 2016)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja zurückschicken, nur übernimmt der Händler nicht die Kosten dafür. Das ist zulässig und bei den Kosten die da monatlich auflaufen können, gerade bei kleineren Läden sehr verständlich. Schnäppchen mit Amazonwohlfühlgefühl gibts dort halt nicht.


Um die Versandkosten geht es nicht. Sondern um diesen Abschnitt:

_"Bitte beachten Sie, dass die auf Grund eines Meinungswechsels oder eines Fehlers Ihrerseits erfolgte Rücksendung mit Gebühren bei der Rückzahlung per Banküberweisung verbunden ist.
-		   9 Euro für die Rücksendung eines oder mehrerer Standardprodukte (Kette, Kassette, Lenkerbügel...)
-		  15 Euro für die Rücksendung eines einzelnen Rades.
-		  25 Euro für die Rücksendung einer Gabel oder eines Radpaares.
-		  40 Euro für die Rücksendung eines Rahmens.
-		 70 Euro für die Rücksendung eines kompletten Bikes."_


----------



## piilu (16. Dezember 2016)

Für die Gebühr kriegst du dann ja einen retour Schein


----------



## HansGuenther (16. Dezember 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Warum sollte der HÄNDLER für die Versandkosten bei GARANTIEfällen aufkommen? Garantie gibt dir der HERSTELLER.
> Oder meinst du Gewährleistung? Wenn du diese Sachen nicht unterscheiden kannst, ist es schwierig von "schlichtweg gesetzeswidrig" zu schreiben


Ich glaube eher, dass hier RCZ diese Begriffe bewusst vertauscht bzw. den Kunden gewollt in Unwissenheit darüber belässt. In den AGB taucht das Wort "Gewährleistung" nämlich nicht auf, ausschließlich "Garantie". Das erinnert an das kriminelle und teilweise verbreitete Geschäftsgebaren einiger Händler, die dem Kunden weismachen wollen, dass sich der Hersteller und nicht sie selbst um Gewährleistungsfälle kümmern muss und sie selbst nur Mittler seien bzw. den Kunden dazu bewegen wollen, beim Händler direkt innerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist Garantienaträge zu stellen.


----------



## damonsta (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube bei RCZ will man nur Johann Sebastian ReiBach machen und da sie in Luxemburg sitzen wird sie eh keiner verklagen weil es am Ende um völlig lächerliche Streitwerte geht. Kauft einfach in Deutschland, dann habt ihr (in der Regel) weniger Ärger.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Dezember 2016)

Leute, habt ihrs jetzet? Ich will hier Schnäppchen sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (17. Dezember 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Leute, habt ihrs jetzet? Ich will hier Schnäppchen sehen!



das ist der Laberthread


----------



## fone (17. Dezember 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> "Gebühren i. H. v. bis zu 70 €" und "Annahme ohne Retournummer verweigert" würde ich schon als Risiko bezeichnen, da geht es um mehr als nur das Tragen der Rücksendekosten durch den Kunden.
> 
> Aber das kann ja zum Glück jeder selbst entscheiden ob er bei Versandhändlern mit Risiko bestellt oder bei Händlern, die nicht nur die gesetzlichen Vorgaben genau einhalten, sondern auch noch mit Kulanz gegenüber dem Kunden aufwarten können.


Hab ich ja geschrieben. Bei Fehler von rcz / Falschlieferung kein Problem und offenbar keine Gebühr. Zur Ansicht bestellen kostet halt. Also nicht sinnvoll. Alles easy. 
Deswegen bestelle ich da nur in Ausnahmefällen. 

Wenn ein  Retouren Schein bei der Gebühr dabei ist, relativiert das die Mehrkosten nochmals. Versand ins Ausland.


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. Dezember 2016)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei RCZ will man nur Johann Sebastian ReiBach machen und da sie in Luxemburg sitzen wird sie eh keiner verklagen weil es am Ende um völlig lächerliche Streitwerte geht. Kauft einfach in Deutschland, dann habt ihr (in der Regel) weniger Ärger.



Hab jetzt mehrmals da bestellt....z.B. Syntace Vector Lenker für 30 Euro. War innerhalb von 1 Woche da. Alles wie in der Beschreibung.
Sonst bezahlt man halt mindestens 90... bei solchen Preisen kann man das Risiko halt schon mal eingehen.

Wobei, wie gesagt, hatte noch nie ein Problem. Und wenn man wirklich mal was falsch bestellt...kannst du das Zeug meistens ohne Probleme für das gleiche Geld weiterverkaufen


----------



## toastet (19. Dezember 2016)

So ist es, und wie schonmal geschrieben, einfach noch per Mail am besten auf englisch (dann gehts schneller) beschweren und die Punkte mitnehmen, die einem dann angeboten werden. Mit den Loyalty-Points vom Kauf selber hat man da meist schon wieder ne schöne Summe zusammen, die die günstigen Preise noch weiter senken.

Wer das alles nicht will sollte halt von vorneherein woanders kaufen, im besten Fall beim Händler vor Ort mit persönlicher Abwicklung.


----------



## michel77 (20. Dezember 2016)

Mir wurde vor kurzem anlässlich der nach meinem Kauf erfolgten Preissenkung eines Private Deals eine entsprechende Anzahl Bonuspunkte gutgeschrieben, selbständig und ohne Nachfrage meinerseits. Finde ich wirklich fair.


----------



## CrossX (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mal nachgefragt wo meine Laufräder bleiben.  Bestellt habe ich am 15.11. 
Antwort kam direkt am nächsten Tag.  Die Laufräder wären noch nicht da,  die Bestellung ist aber bestätigt und wird auch geliefert.  Sie wissen nur noch nicht wann.  
Da ich die Laufräder eh erst im Frühjahr brauche,  dürfen Sie sich ruhig noch Zeit lassen.  Hauptsache ich bekomme die überhaupt


----------



## Teuflor (20. Dezember 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Superstar:
> 30% auf alle Laufräder mit FEST20X
> 50% auf alle Werkzeuge mit FEST21X



Also bei mir geht der nicht auf Werkzeuge....









edit: 

Ach 30 Pfund Mindestbestellwert...


----------



## Xroom (20. Dezember 2016)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht der nicht auf Werkzeuge....
> 
> edit:
> 
> Ach 30 Pfund Mindestbestellwert...



Nein, die Werkzeuge gibt es erst morgen mit Rabatt. Dann auch unter 30 Pfund...


----------



## slowbeat (20. Dezember 2016)

Xroom schrieb:


> Nein, die Werkzeuge gibt es erst morgen mit Rabatt. Dann auch unter 30 Pfund...


Nein, auch heute schon, wenn Du über 30 GBP bist.
Hab das grad mal getestet.

Auch morgen wird es bei 30 GBP min order bleiben.


----------



## slowbeat (21. Dezember 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Da gibt´s hier aber 25% im Adventskalender
> https://www.bike-discount.de/


Aber nur auf die UVP und nicht wie im anderen Link zusätzliche Reduzierung des (teils schon gesenkten) Ladenpreises.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (21. Dezember 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> @slowbeat, warum zitierst Du in einem anderen Thead?


Der Schnäppchenjägerfaden ist der am krassesten Moderierte im ganzen Forum, zum Labern gibts scheinbar diesen hier.
Muss man nicht verstehen...


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Dezember 2016)

....verstehe; ich dachte Korrekturen und Ergänzungen sind erlaubt


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (21. Dezember 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Der Schnäppchenjägerfaden ist der am krassesten Moderierte im ganzen Forum,



Wobei "krass" sich nicht auf die Reaktionszeit oder Qualität der Moderation in dem Thema bezieht


----------



## klickfisch (21. Dezember 2016)

Das stimmt, Spam-Threads a la "http://www.drhelpnutrition.org/gain-xt/" bleiben teils tagelang bestehen, aber wehe jemand kommentiert im Schnäppchenjärgerthread.


----------



## Teuflor (21. Dezember 2016)

man muss halt prioritäten setzen


----------



## slowbeat (21. Dezember 2016)

"Wenn man einen Hammer hat, sieht alles aus, wie ein Nagel."


----------



## slowbeat (21. Dezember 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Superstar:
> 30% auf alle Laufräder mit FEST20X
> 50% auf alle Werkzeuge mit FEST21X


Heute kam mein Laufradsatz, dabei folgender Zettel:

 
Das nenne ich Service! 

Dazu lebenslang crash replacement und gratis Zentrieren, wenn man den Versand hin übernimmt.


----------



## mikefize (21. Dezember 2016)

Superstar ist sowieso richtig klasse. Gute Produkte, sehr gute Preise, teilweise Parts made in UK ... und auch wenn die Anfangs Probleme mit der Qualität des Laufradbaus hatten waren die letzten beiden LRS die ich dort bestellt habe voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Xroom (21. Dezember 2016)

Jep, die zeigen wie es geht. Meine 2 Stans Sätze kommen morgen.

Anders als bei r2, die mich in letzter Zeit entweder zu Aufpreisen zu teureren Artikeln überreden wollten, da der als lieferbar gekennzeichnete doch nicht verfügbar war. Oder neulich, als ich den Reifen aus der Lieferung eines nicht mehr verfügbaren Artikels nach über einer Woche dann doch haben wollte, sollte ich die Gebühren für den doppelten Versand zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, werd mir auch noch einen Satz bei SSC bestellen.

Was würdet ihr mir für mein CC Hardtail 29er bei 85kg empfehlen ?

Switch Ultra und Crest MK3 und Sapim Race ?
Am besten 1500 Gramm für 250Euro


----------



## Xroom (21. Dezember 2016)

Die Switch Ultra haben ein echt gutes PLV und sind auf fast alle Standards für wenig Geld umrüstbar. Bei den Speichen würde ich auf d-light oder CX ray gehen.


----------



## Hans (21. Dezember 2016)

Xroom schrieb:


> Die Switch Ultra haben ein echt gutes PLV und sind auf fast alle Standards für wenig Geld umrüstbar. Bei den Speichen würde ich auf d-light oder CX ray gehen.



Hab gerade gelesen,  Crest max. 86kg. Ich wiege fahrfertig 85 .  Lieber die Arch MK3 ?


----------



## der-gute (21. Dezember 2016)

Auch die MK3?


----------



## Hans (21. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Auch die MK3?



Ja. Crest MK3 29"  *Max Rider Weight:* 190lbs (86 kilo)


----------



## der-gute (21. Dezember 2016)

Bei Notubes steht nix.

Wenn der LRS günstig is, würd ichs wagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## MikeG (22. Dezember 2016)

Hi !

Ja, der Promotioncode funktioniert nicht mehr :-(

Eine Frage, damit ich für kommende Aktionen "vorbereitet" bin.

Ich suche einen AM-Laufradsatz für mein RADON Slide 29 Zoll BJ 2014, welches mit einem Laufradsatz Sun Ringle Inferno QR 15 / X 12 ausgestattet ist.
Also dem Steckachssysstem X12 von Syntace.

Würde dann folgende Konfiguration (nur beispielhaft und auf das Achssystem bezogen) bei SSC in meinem Fall passen ?

Switch Front Adaptor: Switch F 15 mm
Switch Rear Adaptor: 142 x 12 (oder doch QR ... ?)

Danke für eure Hilfe.

LG
Michael


----------



## Xroom (22. Dezember 2016)

142 x 12 passt


----------



## MikeG (22. Dezember 2016)

Hi Xroom !

Und vorne passt die Auswahl ?

Zusatzfrage:
Bremsscheibenbefestigungssystem in meinem Fall 6-Loch. 
Finde keine Auswahl zwischen Center Lock und 6-Loch.
Sind das "automatisch" 6-Loch-Systeme ?

Danke !

Michael


----------



## Xroom (22. Dezember 2016)

Ja, vorne passt es auch.
Die Naben gibt es nur als 6-loch Version


----------



## DaCrazyP (22. Dezember 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Der Schnäppchenjägerfaden ist der am krassesten Moderierte im ganzen Forum, zum Labern gibts scheinbar diesen hier.
> Muss man nicht verstehen...



Ich find es gut, so findet man sofort schnell, ob einen was interessiert oder nicht und muss nicht noch zig Sachen durchlesen.

Aber by the way... Die Adventskalenderaktionen waren letztens Jahr irgendwie attraktiver! So wirklich viele Krachen hab ich für meinen Geschmack noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Dezember 2016)

Ja, Hibike oder Bike-Discount schmeißen einfach nur Plunder raus, sowieso reduzierte Laden hüter in XXS oder XXL...


----------



## mikefize (22. Dezember 2016)

Die Briten habens besser gemacht. Bei On One und Superstar gabs ja schon einige krasse Schnäppchen in den letzten Wochen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Dezember 2016)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> Camelbak M.U.L.E. charcoal (der "einfache", nicht NV!) bei Amazon für aktuell 32,80€ (Preis schwankt centweise). Das kostet sonst die 3-Liter-Blase allein...
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/CamelBak-Unis...&qid=1482155069&sr=8-2&keywords=camelbak+mule



Was ist denn beim NV anders?
Ich hab meinen heute bekommen und er sieht auch am Rückenteil exakt so aus wie auf den Bildern, mit dem "XV"-Schriftzug.
Bin sehr zufrieden, ist ein toller Rucksack für den Preis, danke nochmal für den Tipp!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Dezember 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ja, Hibike oder Bike-Discount schmeißen einfach nur Plunder raus, sowieso reduzierte Laden hüter in XXS oder XXL...



Gibt schon auch gute Sachen wie z.B. dieses Race Face BB92-Innenlager für 25 Euro:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-x-type-press-fit-bb92-innenlager-41x92mm-585125


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (22. Dezember 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Heute kam mein Laufradsatz, dabei folgender Zettel:
> Anhang anzeigen 557432
> Das nenne ich Service!
> 
> Dazu lebenslang crash replacement und gratis Zentrieren, wenn man den Versand hin übernimmt.


Die XX27 ist begrenzt tubelesstauglich. Ein Michelin wild racer geht mit der Standpumpe aufzupusten, wenn ich die Luft ablasse bleibt der aber nur ganz knapp in der kleinen Nut hängen.

Der Chunky Monkey hingegen sitzt so locker, dass nichtmal das Pressluftnetz bei der Arbeit es geschafft hätte, den aufzupusten. Der ist erstmal mit Schlauch montiert, wenn ich da die Luft ablasse, bleibt nix wo es hingehört. Muss ich wohl nen Rimstrip basteln.


----------



## koenig_hirsch (23. Dezember 2016)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Was ist denn beim NV anders?
> Ich hab meinen heute bekommen und er sieht auch am Rückenteil exakt so aus wie auf den Bildern, mit dem "XV"-Schriftzug.
> Bin sehr zufrieden, ist ein toller Rucksack für den Preis, danke nochmal für den Tipp!



You are welcome, freut mich   Der NV ist etwas größer, hat ein aufwändigeres Rückenpolster, eine integrierte Regenhaube, kleine Taschen im Hüftgurt usw.. Ist dadurch aber auch ne Ecke schwerer und eben nicht mehr so kompakt.

Hab meinen auch bekommen - gegenüber meinem 10 Jahre alten "Ur-"MULE schon ne ganze Ecke praktischer, vieles wurde weitergedacht. Die Helmaufhängung ist ne gute Idee, der Magnetclip auch. Bin gespannt, wie er sich in freier Wildbahn macht.

Sport frei - K_H


----------



## decay (23. Dezember 2016)

Magnetclip funktioniert normal 1a und ist ein gutes Gimmick imho.


----------



## kRoNiC (24. Dezember 2016)

cleutwiler schrieb:


> X01 Kurbel für 134 Euro
> 
> https://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/s...x-sync-direct-mount-chaingring-32/136003400/p



Ist mir nicht ganz ersichtlich ob es sich um eine Boost Kurbel handelt?!


----------



## hardtails (24. Dezember 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht ganz ersichtlich ob es sich um eine Boost Kurbel handelt?!



man macht doch mit dem kettenblatt eine kurbel zur boostkurbel oder zur normalen
die krubel selber ist immer gleich


----------



## kRoNiC (24. Dezember 2016)

Ah ok, gut zu wissen

Bin mal gespannt ob es die Lange oder Kurze Achse für BB30 ist, leider nicht ersichtlich


----------



## cleutwiler (24. Dezember 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht ganz ersichtlich ob es sich um eine Boost Kurbel handelt?!


Gehe davon aus es ist die Version für 73mm Tretlagergehäuse. Auf der Mobile Site, steht noch Herstellerreferenz: 00.6118.334.002


----------



## kRoNiC (24. Dezember 2016)

Schade, dann passt die wohl nicht in einen BB92 Rahmen


----------



## cleutwiler (24. Dezember 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Schade, dann passt die wohl nicht in einen BB92 Rahmen


vermutlich nicht, sonst habe ich ein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (24. Dezember 2016)

Auf jeden Fall super Angebot


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. Dezember 2016)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Bei Hibike gibt es gerade 25% auf Fox Gabeln, Stützen usw., die Transfer ist dort so schon am günstigsten und mit den 25% wird ein richtiges Schnäppchen daraus!



Nicht mehr gültig?


----------



## rass (25. Dezember 2016)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Nicht mehr gültig?


War im Hibike Adventskalender, sprich nur am 24.12. gültig.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. Dezember 2016)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Nicht mehr gültig?


Könnte mich auch ärgern .....  hmmmmm


----------



## neurofibrill (27. Dezember 2016)

cleutwiler schrieb:


> X01 Kurbel für 134 Euro
> 
> https://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/s...x-sync-direct-mount-chaingring-32/136003400/p



passt die für 73er tretlagerbreite? kanns der beschreibung leider nicht entnehmen (option: boost 148, fahre 142x12)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2016)

Ist aber ne 170er Kurbel...wollte es nur anmerken


----------



## neurofibrill (27. Dezember 2016)

170 ist ok. fahre ich aktuell auch.
hab sie bereits bestellt. mal schauen ob sie passt.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Dezember 2016)

Da muss man halt mal schauen, ob das BB30 kurz oder lang ist, und was das dann in Boost bedeutet.
Normal hat BB30 ja 0mm Offset....wäre Boost dann minus 6mm?


----------



## Sportback513 (27. Dezember 2016)

Nach dem EAN-Strichcode: 710845771156
ist das aber ne GX 1400 Kurbel.
Würde auch zur UVP passen


----------



## kRoNiC (27. Dezember 2016)

Hab auch wieder storniert. Kenne den Shop nicht und die EAN verweist tatsächlich auf ein anderes Produkt.

Zudem habe ich etwas recherchiert und falls es die kurze Achse sein sollte kann man damit mit normalen Innenlagern nicht wirklich viel anfangen. PF92 geht damit zum Beispiel nicht.


----------



## cleutwiler (27. Dezember 2016)

Ja die Produktbeschreibung ist dürftig und leider nicht ganz klar. Wie erwähnt, steht auch die Herstellerbezeichnung irgendwo: 00.6118.334.002. Hoffe diese stimmt und die Kurbel passt zu meinem pf30/73mm Rahmen. Wenn ich mir die anderen Kurbel Angebote auf der Seite ansehe bleibt eigentlich nur diese übrig... Fraglich ist nur wieso so günstig?


----------



## CrossX (27. Dezember 2016)

News von Rcz.  Meine Laufräder sollen angeblich am 9.1 bei denen ankommen.  Bis sie dann hier sind,  hat das ganze dann etwa 2 Monate gedauert.  Aber zumindest habe ich 2x Zwischenbericht bekommen.  Bei jedem anderen Shop hätte ich schon lange storniert,  aber da wusste ich ja, worauf ich mich einlasse


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (28. Dezember 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> bb30 und pf92 mögen sich von grund auf nicht.
> egal ob kurze oder lange welle!



würde es bei BSA73 hiermit vlt. gehen???

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Edelstahl-Innenlager-fuer-30mm-Achse-p43139/


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2016)

Ruf doch einfach mal wer in Spanien an und lasse sich das erklären  ...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2017)

und den Bose Quietcomfort 35 gibts net


----------



## Phi-Me (2. Januar 2017)

Also bei weisser Ware ist alles top

Preise wie vorher...


----------



## kRoNiC (2. Januar 2017)

Next SL Kurbel für 219€

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/racefa...26-36t-boost-170mm-w-o-bb-black-11019854.html

Kann ich die mit passendem Nicht-Boost DM-Kettenblatt einfach zur Standardkurbel machen?

Achsen sind ja meineswissens bei Boost und Non-Boost gleichlang oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2017)

Der Spider ist anders, sonst nix.


----------



## Teuflor (3. Januar 2017)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Next SL Kurbel für 219€
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/racefa...26-36t-boost-170mm-w-o-bb-black-11019854.html
> 
> ...



gabs super kurzzeitigi auch in 175mm... aber konntet nicht mal überlegen war sie schon ausverkauft :/


----------



## decay (3. Januar 2017)

Naja, gibts dort immer mal wieder zu fairen Kursen. Hab eine auf beiden Rädern dank RCZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (3. Januar 2017)

Teuflor schrieb:


> gabs super kurzzeitigi auch in 175mm... aber konntet nicht mal überlegen war sie schon ausverkauft :/



Brauch die in 170, also passt scho


----------



## fone (3. Januar 2017)

Die XTR-Codes bei RCZ gehen nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Duke_do (3. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Die XTR-Codes bei RCZ gehen nicht mehr, oder?


Nur am 2. Januar gültig gewesen.

mobil gesendet


----------



## Teuflor (3. Januar 2017)

Wenn man vom Teufel spricht:

RACEFACE 2017 Paire de Manivelles NEXT SL G4 s/s BB 175mm Noir/Orange (CK17NXSLA175P021) =* 339.99e au lieu de 534.54e*

RACEFACE 2017 Paire de Manivelles NEXT SL G4 s/s BB 170mm Noir/Rouge (CK17NXSLA170P185) =* 339.99e au lieu de 534.54e*

RACEFACE 2017 Paire de Manivelles NEXT SL G4 s/s BB 175mm Noir/Blue (CK17NXSLA175P801) *= 339.99e au lieu de 534.54e*

RACEFACE 2017 Pédalier NEXT SL G4 24/38 s/s BB 170mm Noir (CK17NXSL2D170BLK) =*379.99e au lieu de 595.03e*

RACEFACE 2017 Pédalier NEXT SL G4 24/38 s/s BB 175mm Noir (CK17NXSL2D175BLK) =*379.99e au lieu de 595.03e*


*Pour bénéficier de ces prix,* veuillez mettre le code: *RCZRF17* correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

*Offres valables jusqu'au mercredi 04 janvier 2017 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


----------



## Garnitur (3. Januar 2017)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Teufel spricht:



Schade, genau die Stealth ist nicht rabattiert...


----------



## decay (3. Januar 2017)

Die Farben sind doch eh nur geklebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (3. Januar 2017)

Schleifpapier... gogogo


----------



## Duke_do (3. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Die XTR-Codes bei RCZ gehen nicht mehr, oder?


Sollte wieder mit RCZXTR gehen für heute

mobil gesendet


----------



## culoduro (3. Januar 2017)

Yeti SB5c Rahmen in M für ca 2000 Euro!!
https://www.sportaixtrem.com/cadre-yeti-sb5c-21170

Fox 36 Factory 169mm für 26" für ca 610 Euro
https://www.sportaixtrem.com/fourch...ry-160mm-23737?search_query=fox+36&results=12

mit Code HAPPYNEWYEAR


----------



## nationrider (4. Januar 2017)

das knolly warden hört sich günstig an.... allerdings nur in "S" verfügbar:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/knolly-warden-rahmen-ccdb-inline/rp-prod132829


----------



## Fshzzl (4. Januar 2017)

nationrider schrieb:


> das knolly warden hört sich günstig an.... allerdings nur in "S" verfügbar:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/knolly-warden-rahmen-ccdb-inline/rp-prod132829



Danke!
Kommt mir gerade gelegen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Januar 2017)

Hab ein paar Dinge bei Stadler im Auge, gibt es zufällig gerade noch einen Aktions Code oder Versandkosten frei als Aktion?


----------



## hasman (4. Januar 2017)

Newsletter 10€
https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/newsletter/


----------



## Joeyduennes (5. Januar 2017)

Hat evtl. jemand was für Bike-components? Wenn man schon bei dem Thema ist.


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2017)

ich glaub da gabs noch nie was.


----------



## kRoNiC (5. Januar 2017)

Bei BC gibt es sowas nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (5. Januar 2017)

Kannst aber lieb "Bitte, bitte" sagen und auf die Antwort warten. Top Laden!


----------



## Dorango (5. Januar 2017)

Bei Bc war es oft so wenn einen Ordentlichen(200€ aufwärts) Betrag zusammen hast kriegst es versandkostenfrei. Einfach mit in die Bemerkung bei der Bestellung schreiben.


----------



## NewK (5. Januar 2017)

Uiiiii... ganze 3,95€ gespart


----------



## saturno (5. Januar 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Uiiiii... ganze 3,95€ gespart



jo, die hat er an neujahr in die luft geböllert, deshalb muss er sparen


----------



## Ascom87 (5. Januar 2017)

Kacke, die X0 Carbon Kurbel schon ausverkauft.


----------



## FunkyRay (5. Januar 2017)

Gibt noch die XX: http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/sram-c...-bb30-175mm-black-w-o-bb-blm-82614075-02.html


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2017)

Obacht, BB30. Ah... beide. Puh.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Januar 2017)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Shimano XTR M9020 Trail Bremsen-Set V+H (ohne Scheiben/Adapter)
> für 280,-
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shimano-xtr-m9...und-adapter-p87b1dea91e977f3e4cf4cf227e47f4ac
> ...



Heftig wie teuer die selbst nach Rabbatt noch ist, die XT ist ja fast identisch und wird oft zu 100 Euro gehandelt.
Wenn, dann würde ich mir bei den Preisen eher eine Saint holen, die gibt es meist unter 250.


----------



## ernmar (8. Januar 2017)

Zumal es sie zu dem Preis fast immer gibt wenn man einzeln VR und HR kauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (8. Januar 2017)

Es gibt viele Teile die selbst im Angebot noch teuer sind  Aber auch genug Leute, denen sie dann günstig genug sind sie zu kaufen


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Heftig wie teuer die selbst nach Rabbatt noch ist, die XT ist ja fast identisch und wird oft zu 100 Euro gehandelt.
> Wenn, dann würde ich mir bei den Preisen eher eine Saint holen, die gibt es meist unter 250.


Und nur im Sommer montieren.... Im Winter Druckpunkt wandern....


----------



## Joeyduennes (8. Januar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und nur im Sommer montieren.... Im Winter Druckpunkt wandern....


 Habe ich selbst bei -10C kein Problem mit...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2017)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Habe ich selbst bei -10C kein Problem mit...


Dann scheinst du einer der wenigen glückliche zu sein, wenn ich das dazugehörige Thema hier im Forum lese...


----------



## fone (9. Januar 2017)

rosso80 schrieb:


> XTR Kurbel für 77€
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...m985-2-x-10-fach-kurbelgarnitur-/rp-prod54866



F*ck...

Naja. Kettenblatt-Thema bleibt.


----------



## klickfisch (9. Januar 2017)

Auch 1-fach kompatibel mit: http://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/88-mm-bcd-for-shimano-m985 oder aus China sogar oval: https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...inum-cnc-32T-34T-36T/1404788_32547330075.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2017)

Das Wolftooth ist super !
@fone : in München könnte das "Bikeavenue" dahaben.


----------



## klickfisch (9. Januar 2017)

…habe meinen Post just in diesem Moment ergänzt. Gibt sogar ein ovales aus China 
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...inum-cnc-32T-34T-36T/1404788_32547330075.html


----------



## fone (9. Januar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Wolftooth ist super !
> @fone : in München könnte das "Bikeavenue" dahaben.


Danke.
Aber teuer, dann komm ich wieder auf den gleichen Preis wie die 980er mit vorhandenem Blatt.

edit: ach, lasst mich doch in Ruhe! 

edit2: gott sei dank ausverkauft.


----------



## pytek (9. Januar 2017)

Lohnt es sich irgendwelche Teile aus USA mitzubringen?


----------



## decay (9. Januar 2017)

Beim momentanen Dollarkurs nicht so wirklich.


----------



## fone (9. Januar 2017)

THC vielleicht?


----------



## pytek (9. Januar 2017)

Nicht schlagen, was ist THC?


----------



## Domowoi (9. Januar 2017)

@pytek Tetrahydrocannabinol oder eher bekannt als der psychoaktive Stoff in Gras.


----------



## fone (10. Januar 2017)

Ach komm 
auch bei RCZ jetzt nochmal 20€ billiger... 2-fach Kurbel XTR M980 für 146 inkl. Porto.
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shimano-chainset-xtr-10sp-m980-26-38-175mm-grey-kfcm980e86n.html


----------



## musiclust (10. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ach komm
> auch bei RCZ jetzt nochmal 20€ billiger... 2-fach Kurbel XTR M980 für 146 inkl. Porto.
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shimano-chainset-xtr-10sp-m980-26-38-175mm-grey-kfcm980e86n.html



kann man die auch in einer 11Fach Schaltung mit 36/26 fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2017)

Klar.


----------



## TonySoprano (10. Januar 2017)

Wenn die nicht schon ausverkauft wäre hehe ....

Gesendet von meinem FDR-A01L mit Tapatalk


----------



## TonySoprano (10. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> F*ck...
> 
> Naja. Kettenblatt-Thema bleibt.


Hab mich auch geärgert :// mit dem 75€ GS wäre die Kurbel auf 67 plus VK gekommen


----------



## DrachenDingsda (10. Januar 2017)

Gutschein??


----------



## .floe. (10. Januar 2017)

-10€ ab EK-Wert 75€ für bestimmte Sale Artikel, ab 49€ sogar Versandkostenfrei glaube ich

Edit: ist wohl nicht mehr


----------



## TonySoprano (10. Januar 2017)

Code: JAN17 müsste noch gehen ... ist doch erst 10.01.

Gesendet von meinem FDR-A01L mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Januar 2017)

hier stand Mist


----------



## volki_d (11. Januar 2017)

Na dann drücke ich euch mal die Daumen! Hatte dort auch vor fast 2 Monaten einen RaceFace Laufradsatz gekauft. Anfang der Woche haben sie mir dann mitgeteilt das er defekt geliefert worden sei, den Auftrag storniert und mir die Kohle komplett zurück erstattet ...


----------



## CrossX (11. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> So wie ich es verstanden habe, ist der Lieferant erst ab 9.1. wieder aus den Weihnachtsträumen erwacht und beginnt nun erst an RCZ auszuliefern. Hattest du auch so Mitleid, daß RCZ nun erstmal ganz viel arbeiten muß, um die 300 vorbestellten und vor 2Monaten gezahlten LRSe versandfertig zu bekommen;-)


Ja,  genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht.  Konnten ja jetzt zwei Monate lang schon mal Versandkastons falten und Lieferscheine schreiben.  Dann müsste es ja jetzt flott gehen.  Ich hab denen heute trotzdem noch mal geschrieben.  Vielleicht hilft ein bisschen nerven ja.  Hast du auch die Xm 1501 29 bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. Januar 2017)

Haha, da war ja was! Laufräder hab ich ja auch noch gekauft... 

Die sollen mir jetzt erstmal meine Retourennummer für die Kurbel schicken, dann dürfen sie die Laufräder einpacken. Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr was für welche ich bestellt habe. Aber die Mail mit 09.01. hab ich auch gekriegt.


----------



## nationrider (11. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> THC vielleicht?


Support your local business: 
Das holt man doch beim Niederländer seines Vertrauens


----------



## fone (11. Januar 2017)

nationrider schrieb:


> Support your local business:
> Das holt man doch beim Niederländer seines Vertrauens


Ich bin da nicht so. Mit beidem keine besonders guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ruhe eh immer in mir selbst.


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Haha, da war ja was! Laufräder hab ich ja auch noch gekauft...
> 
> Die sollen mir jetzt erstmal meine Retourennummer für die Kurbel schicken, dann dürfen sie die Laufräder einpacken. Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr was für welche ich bestellt habe. Aber die Mail mit 09.01. hab ich auch gekriegt.


Welche Kurbel soll zurück..?


----------



## fone (11. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel soll zurück..?


XTR 980 2-fach. 

edit: Ist komischerweise etwas schmal für den Rahmen und ich hab keine Lust da ewig rum zu pfriemeln.


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## fone (11. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> defekt oder falsch geliefert!?


Die XTR passt nicht so gut an den Rahmen wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Der Abstand der Kettenstreben zu den Kurbelarmen ist etwas knapp und nicht auf beiden Seiten gleich. Muss ich mit zusätzlichen Spacern ausgleichen und dann ist er immer noch knapp. Ich hol mir jetzt eine Kurbel die 10mm breiter ist, da hab ich mehr Spielraum.

Ob's an der Kurbel oder dem Rahmen oder mir liegt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Januar 2017)

..hier stand Mist


----------



## fone (11. Januar 2017)

Kann sein. Wusste ich ja vorher. Solange das Geld zurück kommt.
Dachte ich kann auf eigene Kosten zurücksenden?

Edit: Steht doch da wie ich dachte: 9 Euro Gebühr und Portokosten eigene Kappe.
Also 9+9=18.
Da steht nichts von anderen Rücksendekosten.

Wenn jemand die Kurbel haben will...


----------



## damage0099 (11. Januar 2017)

Welche Kurbel genau ist es?


----------



## JoDeCologne (11. Januar 2017)

Sorry ...


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. Januar 2017)

super!


----------



## CrossX (12. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> eigentlich die 27,5er ..in is6, überlebe aber auch centerlock
> 
> Viel Spass beim lesen der AntwortMail nach 3 Tagen oder eben nie. Die kann ich dir auch auswendig aufsagen:
> .blblbabla Private Sale blbablabla look Info on Website blablabla look newsletter blablabla kind blabla regards  Néve  Nicole
> ...


Spannende News von Rcz.  Angeblich kommen die Laufräder Freitag bei denen an und sollten dann sofort weiter geschickt werden.  
Mal abgesehen von der wirklich lächerlich langen Lieferzeit,  kann ich bis jetzt nichts gegen Rcz sagen.  Emailkontakt geht immer sehr schnell.  Spätestens am nächsten Tag.  Und zwei mal sogar Zwischenbericht ohne nachfragen. Jetzt warte ich man nächste Woche ab,  was da kommt


----------



## frogmatic (12. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> *Spannende News von Rcz*.  Angeblich kommen die Laufräder Freitag bei denen an und sollten dann sofort weiter geschickt werden.
> Mal abgesehen von der wirklich lächerlich langen Lieferzeit,  kann ich bis jetzt nichts gegen Rcz sagen.  Emailkontakt geht immer sehr schnell.  Spätestens am nächsten Tag.  Und zwei mal sogar Zwischenbericht ohne nachfragen. Jetzt warte ich man nächste Woche ab,  was da kommt


Wird es langsam Zeit für einen "RCZ-Smalltalk" Fred?


----------



## fone (12. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Spannende News von Rcz.  Angeblich kommen die Laufräder Freitag bei denen an und sollten dann sofort weiter geschickt werden.
> Mal abgesehen von der wirklich lächerlich langen Lieferzeit,  kann ich bis jetzt nichts gegen Rcz sagen.  Emailkontakt geht immer sehr schnell.  Spätestens am nächsten Tag.  Und zwei mal sogar Zwischenbericht ohne nachfragen. Jetzt warte ich man nächste Woche ab,  was da kommt


Woher hast du die News?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (12. Januar 2017)

Brieftaube oder Raabe

RCZ-Thread gibts schon


----------



## fone (12. Januar 2017)

Ach du meine Güte, sagt jetzt bitte nicht ihr habt den Laberthread abonniert und euch stören die Benachrichtigungen.


----------



## CrossX (12. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Woher hast du die News?


Heute morgen per Mail bekommen.  Auf Nachfrage von gestern.


----------



## Jones_D (12. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Fuck !
> Bike-Discount, der Saftladen, hat das Fox34-Schnäppchen einfach storniert.
> Nur bei mir ?


Meine Gabel ist gestern gekommen, hatte ca. 30min nach dem Post im Schnäppchen Thread bestellt.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Fuck !
> Bike-Discount, der Saftladen, hat das Fox34-Schnäppchen einfach storniert.
> Nur bei mir ?


 
Nimm doch die hübsche grüne Factory von on-one. http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOFOFL34/fox-factory-float-34-275-ctd-w-trail-adjust-2015-fork


----------



## JoDeCologne (13. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/deals/sale/90-off-sram-and-rockshox-spares
> 
> RS Ferderelemente Ersatzteile bis zu 90%


 
Krass  - tja leider nix für mich dabei, aber 30 € für ein Domain/Lyrik Casting..oder einen halben Monarchen für 40€...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## unknownbeats (13. Januar 2017)

hab heute auch die mail bekommen das meine laufräder von RCZ verschickt worden sei. wenn ich auf die tracking nr  klicke geht aber nur ein recht leeres fenster auf ? ist das normal bzw bei euch auch so? 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (14. Januar 2017)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> hab heute auch die mail bekommen das meine laufräder von RCZ verschickt worden sei. wenn ich auf die tracking nr  klicke geht aber nur ein recht leeres fenster auf ? ist das normal bzw bei euch auch so?
> mfg


Habe ich auch.  Da steht aber,  dass das Tracking erst ein paar Tage später funktioniert,  wenn am Freitag verschickt wird.


----------



## unknownbeats (14. Januar 2017)

meine laufräder sind heute gekommen. aber wirklich komplett "nackt" keine tubelessventile und kein verschluss für die cl geschichte der bremsscheibe .aber für den kurs alles in ordnung -)


----------



## CrossX (14. Januar 2017)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> meine laufräder sind heute gekommen. aber wirklich komplett "nackt" keine tubelessventile und kein verschluss für die cl geschichte der bremsscheibe .aber für den kurs alles in ordnung -)


Hast du auch gestern erst Bescheid bekommen,  dass die Räder los geschickt wurden?


----------



## unknownbeats (14. Januar 2017)

ja vorgestern das sie bei denen angekommen sind und gestern morgen das sie die verschickt haben. hab mich auch gewundert wie schnell das ging.


----------



## juneoen (14. Januar 2017)

ha noch jeman ne bezugsquelle für einen 
*Suche Sixpack menace vorbau in liquid green*?


----------



## CrossX (14. Januar 2017)

Meine sind heute auch angekommen.  Auch komplett nackt,  nur das Felgenband ist dabei.  Das die Naben Silber sind,  verbuche ich jetzt mal unter Schönheitsfehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (14. Januar 2017)

bei  den etwas älteren spline one modellen gab es die nabe nur in silber. erst die letzte charge und jetzt die neue modell reihe sind in schwarz


----------



## FunkyRay (14. Januar 2017)

Das Tubeless Band ist dabei?
Bei allen Centerlock auch wenn nicht CL dabei steht?


----------



## unknownbeats (14. Januar 2017)

bei mir stand cl dabei.....hab den xm 1501 29"


----------



## CrossX (14. Januar 2017)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Das Tubeless Band ist dabei?
> Bei allen Centerlock auch wenn nicht CL dabei steht?


Bei mir stand auch CL in der Artikelbeschreibung


----------



## toastet (15. Januar 2017)

cl lockringe sind doch auch immer bei den bremsscheiben dabei


----------



## CrossX (15. Januar 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> cl lockringe sind doch auch immer bei den bremsscheiben dabei


Gut zu wissen,  ich hatte bisher noch nie CL


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Januar 2017)

Also ich hatte  noch nie Verschlussringe bei den Bremsscheiben dabei. 

Aber vielleicht fahre ich auch die falsche Marke.


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2017)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Black Chili zum kleinen Preis.
> Rubber Queen 29x2,2 Racesport für 12,90€
> https://best-bike-parts.de/Continental-RUBBER-QUEEN-29er-Racesport-29x220-55-622-630g-faltbar
> 
> Meine wiegt 660gr.



Wie alt muss der Reifen sein, wenn er noch Rubber Queen heißt??


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. Januar 2017)

2013 letzte Lebenszeichen von der RQ..dann war der Name für USmarkt zu unanständig;-)
Wie lang sind Reifen eigentlich haltbar/lagerbar bevor sie hart werden? Speziell, wenn genickt gelagert, wie oft die Conti.


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Januar 2017)

Davon abgesehen das es das Angebot schon ewig gibt, irgendwie hat der gute Kubis ne ganze Garage voll damit oder keiner kauft die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> 2013 letzte Lebenszeichen von der RQ..dann war der Name für USmarkt zu unanständig;-)
> Wie lang sind Reifen eigentlich haltbar/lagerbar bevor sie hart werden? Speziell, wenn genickt gelagert, wie oft die Conti.


https://www.google.de/search?q=Wie+...efox-b-ab&gfe_rd=cr&ei=T0Z7WIjENaWs8weVhKGoCg

Hast du was für den Sonntag zum lesen.


----------



## Dakeyras (15. Januar 2017)

Nur das Autoreifen nicht gefaltet gelagert werden...


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Nur das Autoreifen nicht gefaltet gelagert werden...


ahhh...da bin ich mir manchmal nicht so sicher  ...
Aber es ist doch so: je länger ein Reifen gelagert wird, desto mehr haben ungewollte Einflüsse Zeit, den Reifen zu beschädigen.
Z.B. Hitze unterm Dach der Lagerhalle, Feuchtigkeit im Keller usw usf...nach 3-4 Jahren hätte ich da aber null Bedenken, schon gar bei dem Preis.
Trocken und kühl und dunkel gelagert (vorzugsweise ungefaltet) halten Reifen einige Jahrzehnte. Aus einem Winterreifen wird dann aber doch eher ein Sommerreifen. Und aus Blackchili dann 65a.


----------



## Steefan (15. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> einige Jahrzehnte



Darauf hoffe ich - habe meine 26er RaceKings & RubberQueens vakuumiert & dunkel eingelagert... werde euch dann in 20 Jahren berichten, wie gut die noch sind.


----------



## Dakeyras (15. Januar 2017)

Ich seh schon den neuesten Trend: 
Reifen sind fabrikneu unfahrbar und müssen erst ein paar Jahre in speziellen Klimaschränken bei 13% Luftfeuchtigkeit und 22,7°C "REIFEN" (pun intended). Die Bike-Industrie wird das natürlich schnell aufgreifen und spezielle Klimaschränke für MTB-Reifen anbieten (die für RR-Reifen gehen natürlich nicht). Alternativ kann man dann natürlich schon fertig "abgehangene" Reifen zum 3fachen Preis kaufen.

Jetzt lachen wir noch drüber. Wartet mal ab... [emoji16]


----------



## JoDeCologne (15. Januar 2017)

..du bringst die Industrie noch auf Ideen.

Irgendwo bei Googlen stand dann da, daß Vulkanisationsprozess wirklich erst 3-5Monate später komplett abgeschlossen sei!? Also dann ist Reifen fertig und am besten zu genießen..


----------



## Sportback513 (16. Januar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> 2013 letzte Lebenszeichen von der RQ..dann war der Name für USmarkt zu unanständig;-)
> Wie lang sind Reifen eigentlich haltbar/lagerbar bevor sie hart werden? Speziell, wenn genickt gelagert, wie oft die Conti.



Also die gereifte Königin gibt sich ganz ordinär.
Gummi scheint zu passen,riecht sogar noch nach Weichmachern
Knickstellen sind auch kein Problem.
Und besser wie ein neuer TrailKing Performance oder Sport ist die Queen allemal


----------



## wanderer1219 (16. Januar 2017)

Die haben bestimmt vor dem Versand nochmal ein bisschen Weichmacherdeo draufgesprüht.


----------



## CrossX (16. Januar 2017)

Wie fährt sich die Rubber Queen im Winter? Bei dem Preis überlege ich ihn ans Hinterrad zu machen.  Mein Slaughter ist aktuell bei 25cm Schnee etwas überfordert.  Oder taugt der Reifen am Hinterrad nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportback513 (16. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich die Rubber Queen im Winter? Bei dem Preis überlege ich ihn ans Hinterrad zu machen.  Mein Slaughter ist aktuell bei 25cm Schnee etwas überfordert.  Oder taugt der Reifen am Hinterrad nichts?



Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an.
Die Racesport Karkasse ist echt dünn,da könntest du schnell
Durchschläge und Pannen bekommen..
Bei mir dreht sich die Queen vorne am Tourenfully,
mit dem fahr ich aber nur leichte Trails.
Für alles andere hab ich mein Enduro mit Reifen zwischen 850-1000gr


----------



## JoDeCologne (16. Januar 2017)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Also die gereifte Königin gibt sich ganz ordinär.
> Gummi scheint zu passen,riecht sogar noch nach Weichmachern
> Knickstellen sind auch kein Problem.
> Und besser wie ein neuer TrailKing Performance oder Sport ist die Queen allemal


..du weißt schon, unter welchem Namen die Queen nach der Geschlechtsumwandlung am Hofe "Conti" nun residiert..


Hab die Queen aber in guter Erinnerung aus der vor-Tubelesszeit.


----------



## criscross (16. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich die Rubber Queen im Winter? Bei dem Preis überlege ich ihn ans Hinterrad zu machen.  Mein Slaughter ist aktuell bei 25cm Schnee etwas überfordert.  Oder taugt der Reifen am Hinterrad nichts?


ist seit heute morgen ausverkauft....


----------



## dor michü (16. Januar 2017)

Gibts die DT Swiss Splin XR1501 irgendwo noch günstig? Suche die 29 variante ;-)


----------



## unknownbeats (16. Januar 2017)

immer mal wieder bei rcz reinschauen da waren die vor kurzem für 369 euronen mit rabatcode -)


----------



## Teuflor (16. Januar 2017)

dor michü schrieb:


> Gibts die DT Swiss Splin XR1501 irgendwo noch günstig? Suche die 29 variante ;-)



Gestern bei RCZ für 330€ den Satz. Newsletter bestellen und in den nächsten Tagen bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (16. Januar 2017)

Aber viel Geduld ist mitzubringen, da Lieferung satte 6-8 Wochen dauert.


----------



## damonsta (16. Januar 2017)

Xiffer schrieb:


> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...-mm.html?force_sid=vsn1dfmc2tpi2q14381vk57vl1
> 
> Shimano XT WH-M785 Laufradsatz für 199€, evtl. nochmal -10€ mit Newsletteranmeldung



19mm Maulweite und die nicht so guten XT Naben.
Dafür schwer.
Und 200 Euro. Das ist doch kein Schnäppchen. Sorry.


----------



## fone (17. Januar 2017)

Wenn man den UVP anguckt dann schon.

19mm - Ein Plus-Laufradsatz ist es nicht, stimmt. 

Sind die aktuellen XT Naben schlechter als ältere Modelle?


----------



## JDEM (17. Januar 2017)

Der Freilauf ist da das größte Problem.


----------



## slowbeat (17. Januar 2017)

Aber doch nicht immer noch, das ist doch schon Jahre her.


----------



## fone (18. Januar 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht immer noch, das ist doch schon Jahre her.


Ich war 2005 super zufrieden mit meinen Double Wide auf XT im Big Hit. 

Ich hab jetzt meine RCZ DTSwiss XM1501 bekommen, sind da bei euch auch keine Tubeless-Ventile dabei? Nicht dass ich sie zwingend bräuchte, geht nur ums merkelsche Prinzip. 

Edit: Ah, irgendwie hab ich die vorige Seite und die 20 Posts dazu (ohne Ventile) übersehen. Passt.


----------



## JoDeCologne (18. Januar 2017)

..gabs für 1.5€ /Stk. dazuzubestellen, damals, als die Bäume langsam die Blätter verloren;-)


----------



## CrossX (18. Januar 2017)

Und jetzt sind die guten Teile endlich da,  und es liegt mehr Salz als Schnee auf der Straße.  Da lasse ich lieber die alten Teile am Rad und warte auf den Frühling.  Frustrierend...


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und jetzt sind die guten Teile endlich da,  und es liegt mehr Salz als Schnee auf der Straße.  Da lasse ich lieber die alten Teile am Rad und warte auf den Frühling.  Frustrierend...


Einfach im Wald fahren. Oder so viele Teile kaufen, dass man ewig zum Basteln braucht.


----------



## toastet (18. Januar 2017)

An der Tanke gibts auch Hochdruckreiniger und spätestens im nächsten Winter sehen die Teile dann doch eh auch das Salz, sofern man nicht schon wieder nen neues Schnäppchen gefunden hat, was ans Rad muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (18. Januar 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> An der Tanke gibts auch Hochdruckreiniger und spätestens im nächsten Winter sehen die Teile dann doch eh auch das Salz, sofern man nicht schon wieder nen neues Schnäppchen gefunden hat, was ans Rad muss [emoji38]


Den Hochdruckreiniger gibt's auch in meiner Garage.  Sogar mit Warmwasseranschluss.  Aber bei neuen Sachen bin ich eigen.  Die werden erst mal etwas geschont.  Außerdem hab ich noch keine CL Bremsscheiben oder ggf.  CL Adapter.
Falls einer noch Adapter für kleines Geld aus dem Keller los werden will,  PN an mich


----------



## kRoNiC (19. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand schon die Race Face Next SL/G4 Kurbeln von RCZ bekommen?

Kann mir jemand sagen ob da die "Kurbelschützer" mitgeliefert werden oder wirklich nur die blanke Kurbel?


----------



## JBL4435 (19. Januar 2017)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Race Face Next SL/G4 Kurbeln von RCZ bekommen?
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob da die "Kurbelschützer" mitgeliefert werden oder wirklich nur die blanke Kurbel?



Bei mir waren Kurbelschützer dabei. Die haben auch eine spezielle Form, wie die G4 Kurbel leicht kantig.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Januar 2017)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/marzoc...5-disc-200mm-qr20mm-1-1-8-black-9151409s.html
> 
> *MARZOCCHI Fork 380 CR 26-27.5"	359€!!!*



Hammer Preis für eine top Gabel, die unter 3 Kilo wiegt und besser geht als fast alle Luftgabeln, dabei auch noch leicht selber zu warten ist.
Wenn ich nicht schon eine 888 verbaut hätte mit der ich super zufrieden bin, dann würde ich da für den Downhiller sofort zuschlagen!


----------



## kRoNiC (19. Januar 2017)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren Kurbelschützer dabei. Die haben auch eine spezielle Form, wie die G4 Kurbel leicht kantig.



Danke, meine soll heute kommen, da bin ich mal gespannt ob auch alles dabei ist


----------



## ernmar (20. Januar 2017)

Ich habe heute meine Race Face Aeffect Kurbel von RCZ erhalten. Aber es fehlt die Schrauben um den linken Kurbelarm am rechten zu befestigen. Sehe ich das richtig? Oder ist die Schraube bei Race Face Bestandteil des Innenlagers?


----------



## kRoNiC (20. Januar 2017)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Danke, meine soll heute kommen, da bin ich mal gespannt ob auch alles dabei ist



Bei mir waren keine dabei


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2017)

mal ne Frage an die XM 1501 Besteller, was haben die Felgen für eine Maulweite ?
auf der DT SWISS Seite gibts die in verschiedenen Breiten....


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Januar 2017)

Die alten haben 22,5 soweit mir bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2017)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Die alten haben 22,5 soweit mir bekannt.


jaa....und welche verkauft RCZ ?


----------



## tomac85 (20. Januar 2017)

22,5


----------



## ernmar (20. Januar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> ist die schraube vielleicht in der welle eingeschraubt?



Nein leider nicht. Da ist nur eine ordentliche packung fett unter der plastekappe.


----------



## Catsoft (20. Januar 2017)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Race Face Aeffect Kurbel von RCZ erhalten. Aber es fehlt die Schrauben um den linken Kurbelarm am rechten zu befestigen. Sehe ich das richtig? Oder ist die Schraube bei Race Face Bestandteil des Innenlagers?



Nein, die gehört zur Kurbel und ist beim Innenlager nicht dabei.


----------



## ernmar (20. Januar 2017)

Naja hab RCZ mal angeschrieben. Hat denn noch jemand eine Aeffect kurbel bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (20. Januar 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> jaa....und welche verkauft RCZ ?


Definitiv 22,5. Hab meine nachgemessen


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Definitiv 22,5. Hab meine nachgemessen


Danke !


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Definitiv 22,5. Hab meine nachgemessen


du hast die nicht zufällig schon gewogen ?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## CrossX (20. Januar 2017)

Vorderrad 802 und Hinterrad 901 Gramm.  Exakt mit meiner Lidl Küchenwaage gemessen
1670 ist glaub ich die Herstellerangabe.  Plus Tubelessband passt das dann ca


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2017)

Merci !


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Vorderrad 802 und Hinterrad 901 Gramm.  Exakt mit meiner Lidl Küchenwaage gemessen
> 1670 ist glaub ich die Herstellerangabe.  Plus Tubelessband passt das dann ca


29"?
edit: ah, ja.
Meine 27,5 XM1501 haben vorne 754g und hinten 851g. inkl. Felgenband.


----------



## Teuflor (23. Januar 2017)

Passt ja, eine eurer Waagen zeigt entweder 50g zu viel oder 50g zu wenig an


----------



## CrossX (23. Januar 2017)

Ich könnte sie noch auf die geeichte Waage in der Firma stellen,  aber das wäre dann will etwas zuviel des Guten.  Obwohl ich gerne unter 1700 Gramm geblieben wäre.  Also genau 5 Gramm zu viel


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2017)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Passt ja, eine eurer Waagen zeigt entweder 50g zu viel oder 50g zu wenig an


Nein, ist doch alles ok inkl. Felgenband
Ich hab von einer anderen Laufradgröße gesropchen.


27,5" XM1501 (22,5)
Gewicht ca 1590 Gramm, VR: 745 Gramm, HR: 845 Gramm

29" XM1501 (22,5)
Gewicht ca 1680 Gramm, VR: 795 Gramm, HR: 885 Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (23. Januar 2017)

Ach 27,5 vs 29... Tomaten auf den Augen und so.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2017)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> 661 Knieschützer für 15€
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SIXSIXONE/Rage-Knieschoner-Modell-2014-Auslaufmodell-p37215/


_Test Knie-Protektoren 2015: Sixsixone Rage_
_Dem Protektorenspezialisten ist mit dem Rage kein großer Wurf gelungen. Geringe Dämpfungswerte und nur passabler Tragekomfort._
_Der Schaum sitzt nicht eng genug am Bein und trägt etwas auf. Auch der Halt ist nicht optimal._

Hm...


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _Test Knie-Protektoren 2015: Sixsixone Rage_
> _Dem Protektorenspezialisten ist mit dem Rage kein großer Wurf gelungen. Geringe Dämpfungswerte und nur passabler Tragekomfort._
> _Der Schaum sitzt nicht eng genug am Bein und trägt etwas auf. Auch der Halt ist nicht optimal._
> 
> Hm...


Hmmmm.....hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## dragonjackson (23. Januar 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hmmmm.....hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?



Ja! Hatte den Vorgänger, bzw. das Modell ohne das "Band" oben. Blödes Ding und evtl nicht vergleichbar. Dennoch ist 661 für mich durch - überhaupt sowas als Schoner zu verkaufen. Umplumser am Geisskopf (Schoner vom Knie beim Aufprall gerutscht) bescherte mir einen beschissenen Knorpelschaden, OP, lange Behandlungen und jede Menge Frust! Bei Schonern wird nicht gespart - sie sollen meine unbezahlbaren Körperteile schützen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ja! Hatte den Vorgänger, bzw. das Modell ohne das "Band" oben. Blödes Ding und evtl nicht vergleichbar. Dennoch ist 661 für mich durch - überhaupt sowas als Schoner zu verkaufen. Umplumser am Geisskopf (Schoner vom Knie beim Aufprall gerutscht) bescherte mir einen beschissenen Knorpelschaden, OP, lange Behandlungen und jede Menge Frust! Bei Schonern wird nicht gespart - sie sollen meine unbezahlbaren Körperteile schützen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Danke für die Info!


----------



## CrossX (23. Januar 2017)

http://www.inside-mtb.de/produkte/tests/sixsixone-rage-der-enduro-schoner/

Da liest sich das etwas anders.  Für 16 Euro kann man ja eigentlich nix verkehrt machen.  Gäb es den noch in L,  würde ich mir welche bestellen


----------



## Bushkiller85 (24. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> http://www.inside-mtb.de/produkte/tests/sixsixone-rage-der-enduro-schoner/
> 
> Da liest sich das etwas anders.  Für 16 Euro kann man ja eigentlich nix verkehrt machen.  Gäb es den noch in L,  würde ich mir welche bestellen


doch man kann sich das Knie zerlegen. Und ich stimme da auch zu, bis auf Handschuhe is 661 bei mir raus. Die Schoner sitzen einfach scheiße.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (24. Januar 2017)

Und die AM-Helme werden regelmäßig als die schlechtesten des Testfeldes ermittelt, wenn sie nicht ganz durchfallen. 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidu...tb-helme-im-vergleich/a30723-page7.html#start
Wer zu solchen Müll produziert und dann auch noch zu solchen Preisen verkaufen will...


----------



## Bushkiller85 (24. Januar 2017)

Fridosw schrieb:


> Bei hibike gibt es Restposten vom Five Ten Line King für 49.90 €
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/five-ten-line-king-schuhe-mod-2015-pS32eede3936b0ed4cc568d5e367d3f410



Das reizt mich ja schon bei dem Preis, aber ich hab ja genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> http://www.inside-mtb.de/produkte/tests/sixsixone-rage-der-enduro-schoner/
> 
> Da liest sich das etwas anders.  Für 16 Euro kann man ja eigentlich nix verkehrt machen.  Gäb es den noch in L,  würde ich mir welche bestellen


Das ist doch ein Minimalst-Schoner mit normalem Schaumstoff (Kann man sich auch ein Stück ISOmatte in die Hose stecken). Sowas ist selbstverständlich nichts für den Bikepark. Kann man halt auf Tour tragen wenn man möchte.

661 baut für mich die besten bzw. einzigen tragbaren Knie-Schienbeinschoner mit Hartschale.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2017)

Ich habe immer noch alte Fox, mit denen kann man durch die Wand fahren.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (24. Januar 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Das reizt mich ja schon bei dem Preis, aber ich hab ja genug



Geht mir auch so und die Line King sind mal echt häßlich, dann lieber 80 Euro für ein Paar schöne 5.10


----------



## tackleberry (28. Januar 2017)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Bulls Copperhead 3S Mountainbike in 46, 51, 56 cm bei zweirad-stadler für 900 Euro.
> 
> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...l/Bulls-Copperhead-3S-Mountainbike-51-cm.html



Was ist denn von dem Teil für 900 Euro zu halten? Würde 930 Euro mit Versand zahlen und bin gerade am überlegen. Ich will mein altes V-Brake Bike endlich mal gegen ein Modell mit Scheibenbremsen austauschen. Großartig Gelände fahre ich nicht. Eher auf Speed Feldwege / befestige Wege. Oder gibt's im Preseason sale von Canyon und  Co. demnächst evtl. was besseres zu dem Preis? Nach Gefühl sind die 2017er Modelle ja in der Regel schlechter ausgestattet als die 2016er Modelle oder ist das nur bei Canyon so?


----------



## Bushkiller85 (28. Januar 2017)

Naja, wirklich was falsch machen tuste mit nem Copperhead 3 wohl nie. Halt nen gutes Einsteigerrad. Ich persönlich würde noch 100 draufpacken und dann z.b. das https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-race-27,5-7.0-463591/wg_id-655 nehmen.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bushkiller85 (28. Januar 2017)

Ja wie gesagt macht man mit dem Copperhead sicher nichts falsch. Aber gerade wenn man nur das budget hat und nichts tauschen will finde ich das Radon besser. Wegen vielen Kleinigkeiten wie Bremse, Sattel, Griffe, der bessere LRS (leichter und vor allem breitere Felgen), Reifen. Da kommt schon einiges zusammen.

Aber um das noch mal zu sagen das Copperhead ist natürlich auch gut und das ist auch alles ein wenig Geschmackssache.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2017)

...also bei 140€ mehr fürs Radon würde ich abwägen. Für mich wäre es eher das Radon wegen der Optik und der Race Face Kurbel...ansonsten nehmen sich die bikes nix. Ein "besser" gibts da nicht. (Griffe, okay.., aber Bremse gleich, Sattel ist gleich schlecht..der muss eh ausgetauscht werden, Reifen ist Geschmackssache aber Gleichstand.)


----------



## duc-mo (28. Januar 2017)

*tackleberry* will eh nicht ins Gelände, da spielt es echt keine Rolle welches er nimmt. Wobei dafür auch das bisherige Rad mit Felgenbremsen in Ordnung wäre...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> *tackleberry* will eh nicht ins Gelände, da spielt es echt keine Rolle welches er nimmt. Wobei dafür auch das bisherige Rad mit Felgenbremsen in Ordnung wäre...


oh...hab ich garnicht gelesen...dann reicht wohl auch ein Crosser mit mini v-brake wenns um "Feldwege und Speed" geht..
oder aktuell sowas:
http://www.mhw-bike.de/cube-cross-race-black-n-white-2017-6634


----------



## Bushkiller85 (28. Januar 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> oh...hab ich garnicht gelesen...dann reicht wohl auch ein Crosser mit mini v-brake wenns um "Feldwege und Speed" geht..
> oder aktuell sowas:
> http://www.mhw-bike.de/cube-cross-race-black-n-white-2017-6634


Ja klar is das bei seinen Anforderungen aus deiner(und meiner) Sicht vielleicht die bessere Wahl aber da biste dann schon sehr weit von nem Copperhead weg. Und von wegen da geht auch der alte noch. Man will ja manchmal auch was neues ;-)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Januar 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Ja klar is das bei seinen Anforderungen aus deiner(und meiner) Sicht vielleicht die bessere Wahl aber da biste dann schon sehr weit von nem Copperhead weg. Und von wegen da geht auch der alte noch. Man will ja manchmal auch was neues ;-)


Da is was dran [emoji3]


----------



## tackleberry (29. Januar 2017)

Naja, ich will die Scheibenbremsen um bei Regen ordentlich abbremsen zu können wenn ich etwas schneller unterwegs bin. Außerdem ist das alte Rad mittlerweile 16 Jahre alt und ich müsste bald mal den ganzen Antrieb (3x8) austauschen.


----------



## bugfix (29. Januar 2017)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Was ist denn von dem Teil für 900 Euro zu halten? Würde 930 Euro mit Versand zahlen und bin gerade am überlegen. Ich will mein altes V-Brake Bike endlich mal gegen ein Modell mit Scheibenbremsen austauschen. Großartig Gelände fahre ich nicht. *Eher auf Speed Feldwege / befestige Wege.*



Aus meiner Sicht ist da ein *Mountain*bike einfach die komplett falsche Wahl. Das schreit doch förmlich nach Gravel Bikes / Cyclocrossern.


----------



## duc-mo (29. Januar 2017)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das alte Rad mittlerweile 16 Jahre alt und ich müsste bald mal den ganzen Antrieb (3x8) austauschen.



Ich verstehe diese Argumentation nicht... Wenn beim Auto alle 80.000km mal ein "großer" Service mit Zahnriemen fällig ist, dann schafft man sich doch auch nicht gleich ein neues Auto an... 

Bei 8-fach sind die Preise doch echt human... Kassette, Kette, Schalt- und Bremszüge inkl. Hüllen, neue Bremsbeläge und eine neue Kurbel mit Innenlager gibts für deutlich unter 100€ und dann läuft das Bike wieder.


----------



## tackleberry (30. Januar 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese Argumentation nicht... Wenn beim Auto alle 80.000km mal ein "großer" Service mit Zahnriemen fällig ist, dann schafft man sich doch auch nicht gleich ein neues Auto an...
> 
> Bei 8-fach sind die Preise doch echt human... Kassette, Kette, Schalt- und Bremszüge inkl. Hüllen, neue Bremsbeläge und eine neue Kurbel mit Innenlager gibts für deutlich unter 100€ und dann läuft das Bike wieder.



Nunja, nicht wenn Du das alles in einer Werkstatt machen musst und die darauf bestehen die Teile selbst (im Internet...) einzukaufen. Für meine lachsfarbenen Kool Stop Belege habe ich letztens (vorne + hinten) alleine 30 Euro Materialkosten gezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (30. Januar 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese Argumentation nicht... Wenn beim Auto alle 80.000km mal ein "großer" Service mit Zahnriemen fällig ist, dann schafft man sich doch auch nicht gleich ein neues Auto an...
> 
> Bei 8-fach sind die Preise doch echt human... Kassette, Kette, Schalt- und Bremszüge inkl. Hüllen, neue Bremsbeläge und eine neue Kurbel mit Innenlager gibts für deutlich unter 100€ und dann läuft das Bike wieder.


Vielleicht hat man nach 16 Jahren auch einfach mal Lust auf was Neues. Unabhängig davon,  ob das alte Bike es eigentlich noch tut.  Und wenn dann der Antrieb oder sonst was verschlissen ist,  wäre das doch der richtige Zeitpunkt zum wechseln.  
Cyclo/Gravelbikes sind schon allein wegen dem Lenker sehr speziell und sicher nicht für jeden was.  Ist nur eben gerade der neuste Hype.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Januar 2017)

das ist ja selbst für den laberstrang zu viel gelaber. lasst den bengel ein rad kaufen, wenn er das will. das alte kann doch dann zur stadtschlampe degradiert werden. 3 räder sind sowieso ein muss.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (31. Januar 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Neueres Modell gibt es für 99€ (vorausgesetzt 12cm passen):
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...l-Auslaufmodell-p50691/schwarz-120-mm-o20025/



geiler Preis, aber wer hat schon sonen kleinen .... Beckenknochen.


----------



## Dorango (31. Januar 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> geiler Preis, aber wer hat schon sonen kleinen .... Beckenknochen.



Das dachte ich mir nämlich auch. Auch die Carbon Variante ist günstig nur nicht in der passenden Breite.


----------



## ernmar (31. Januar 2017)

Daher ja auch so günstig ;-)


----------



## Lantern (2. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob das aktuelle RCZ Angebot:
ROCKSHOX_FORK_PIKE_004018271026_MTK
das 2016er Model ist?


----------



## klickfisch (2. Februar 2017)

Frage ich mich auch. Gestern lief die Gabel im Newsletter unter der Überschrift "Rock Shox 016"
Das Produktbild zeigt allerdings eine Gabel mit dem 2014er Aufklebern.
Wer fragt nach?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## klickfisch (2. Februar 2017)

Kurz recherchiert, es gibt vom slovakischen Hersteller CTM eine Preisliste mit den Preisen gültig ab 1.10.2014, d.h. Modelljahr 2015.
http://www.rowbest.pl/files/editor/do-pobrania/katalog-ctm/rowery-cennik-2015a.xls
Dort ist die Gabel mit genau dieser Bezeichnung "00.4018.271.026" gelistet. Da die RC Gabeln nur für OEM hergestellt werden könnte dies passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_MTB (4. Februar 2017)

Muss mal ein Lob an RCZ-Bike aussprechen. 
Hab mir am Donerstag den E13 TRS Race Carbon Laufradsatz gekauft (für 659,- €, Liste kostet er 1750,- €) und hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet das meine Bestellung wieder storniert wird oder ewig dauert. Heute kamen sie an, Tiptop verpackt und mit montiertem Felgenband und Ventilen


----------



## static (5. Februar 2017)

Feinkost schrieb:


> Magura MT5 für 149€
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/MT5-Carbotecture-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-p45429/


Bei hibike.de nochmal etwas günstiger: 2 x 73€ = 146€ (weil Versand kostenlos ab 100€)

btw: DIMB-Mitglieder bekommen bei hibike 6% Rabatt. Damit dann 137€ für die MT5


----------



## tomac85 (5. Februar 2017)

Bei b-c jetzt 145


----------



## static (5. Februar 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Bei b-c jetzt 145


plus Versand = 149€


----------



## kRoNiC (5. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Februar 2017)

static schrieb:


> Bei hibike.de nochmal etwas günstiger: 2 x 73€ = 146€ (weil Versand kostenlos ab 100€)
> 
> btw: DIMB-Mitglieder bekommen bei hibike 6% Rabatt. Damit dann 137€ für die MT5


Alternative geht mir gerade durch den Kopf...die aktuelle XT-Bremse als "Bausatz" für 139€:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=17303


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (5. Februar 2017)

blenden wir mal aus, dass du gerade eine 4 kolben bremse mit einer 2 kolben bremse vergleichst... die mt5 sieht besser aus *g*


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Februar 2017)

Eine 4-Kolbenbremse ist doch nicht per se stärker, da kommt es auf die Kolbenfläche an! Wenn die Kolbenflächen gleich sind, sind sie etwa gleich stark.


----------



## demlak (5. Februar 2017)

habe nix von stärke geschrieben.. 4 kolben hat auch noch vollkommen andere vorteile.. aber lassen wir das doch aus diesem thread raus.. dafür gibts genügend andere threads..


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Februar 2017)

Ah ok, für dich ist es die Optik... Nagut, lassen wir das hier, führt zu nichts.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Februar 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> habe nix von stärke geschrieben.. 4 kolben hat auch noch vollkommen andere vorteile.. aber lassen wir das doch aus diesem thread raus.. dafür gibts genügend andere threads..


Ich hab nur von "Alternative" geschrieben und meinte, dass beide Bremsen durchaus vergleichbar sind, was die Bremsleistung angeht.  Optisch find ich leider beide eher hässlich.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (5. Februar 2017)

Nette Meinung aber von der Leistung ist die xt sicher nicht mit net mt5 vergleichbar. Siehe jeden Bremsentest. Zur ca. 35 Prozent geringeren nominalen Leistung kommt noch das Druckpunktwandern der xt.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Februar 2017)

Shimano ist zur Zeit für mich keine Alternative und erst Recht keine sorglos bremse mehr!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Shimano ist zur Zeit für mich keine Alternative und erst Recht keine sorglos bremse mehr!


So pauschal? Die Deore BRM-615 für knapp 100€ das Set soll es aber laut vieler meiner Freunde sein:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-deore-scheibenbremse-br-m615-set-88973


----------



## Teuflor (6. Februar 2017)

Wow ey, die ist so teuer geworden.. für 90€ gabs vor 1-2 Jahren mal die SLX in Neu. Jetzt kostet die Deore mehr.. unglaublich.

ABER ist ne top Bremse!


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. Februar 2017)

..oder noch die alte BR-M785 XT irgendwo ergattern. Sorglos.

Stimmt es dass bei den MT der Service/Bleeding/4-Kolben-Einstellung etwas diffiziler ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (6. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Shimano ist zur Zeit für mich keine Alternative und erst Recht keine sorglos bremse mehr!



Nimm halt ne "alte" aber dafür sorglose 785er XT! Die Bremse ist nicht schlechter geworden, nur weil es einen Nachfolger gibt...


----------



## fone (6. Februar 2017)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Wow ey, die ist so teuer geworden.. für 90€ gabs vor 1-2 Jahren mal die SLX in Neu. Jetzt kostet die Deore mehr.. unglaublich.
> 
> ABER ist ne top Bremse!


Naja "teuer geworden", 2011 oder 2012 hab ich für den Satz Mega-Schnäppchen-Deore bei H&S 80€ gezahlt, billiger gings nicht. Jetzt 95€...


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2017)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> ..oder noch die alte BR-M785 XT irgendwo ergattern. Sorglos.
> 
> Stimmt es dass bei den MT der Service/Bleeding/4-Kolben-Einstellung etwas diffiziler ist?



Einstellen erfordert etwas anderes vorgehen, klappt aber problemlos... 
Entlüften, empfinde ich als problemloser als bei Shimano... 
Was meinst du mit Service? Hast halt 4 Kolben zum Reinigen ....


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> So pauschal? [/URL]



Ja so pauschal, sind halt meine Erfahrungen....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja so pauschal, sind halt meine Erfahrungen....


Du hast sie also ALLE gehabt?  Sorry, meine 775er Xts sind absolut stressfrei.. Meine Erfahrungen...


----------



## fone (6. Februar 2017)

Ich glaub es geht nur um die XT8000, zu denen gabs scheinbar Beschwerden.
Die Vorgänger waren ja alle sorglos.


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Einstellen erfordert etwas anderes vorgehen, klappt aber problemlos...
> Entlüften, empfinde ich als problemloser als bei Shimano...
> Was meinst du mit Service? Hast halt 4 Kolben zum Reinigen ....


..hab gelesen, daß man halt genau drauf achten und so einstellen sollte, daß alle 4 Kolben gleichmäßig arbeiten.
Bei ner 2Kolben, fährt sich ggf eine Seite mehr ab; bei 4 Kolben steht der Belag schief. Oder alles nicht so dramatisch?
..geht hier aber evtl aus der Schnäppchenblabablaerei zuweit raus.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich glaub es geht nur um die XT8000, zu denen gabs scheinbar Beschwerden.
> Die Vorgänger waren ja alle sorglos.


Möglich in meinem  Fall war es  ne Zee...


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2017)

Taugen die Merinoshirts von Lidl als Unterziehshirt? Oder sind die eher weit geschnitten? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (6. Februar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Taugen die Merinoshirts von Lidl als Unterziehshirt? Oder sind die eher weit geschnitten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


das würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Jonas-313 (6. Februar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Taugen die Merinoshirts von Lidl als Unterziehshirt? Oder sind die eher weit geschnitten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


Ich hab mir welche mitbringen lassen. Sind in meiner solst üblichenGröße eher weit und als “normales“ Shirt geschnitten. Wenn ein eng anliegendes Unterziehshirt gesucht ist evtl. ne Nummer kleiner versuchen. Länge und Material sind OK.


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2017)

Bei mir im Lidl gab es nur noch M und Xl.  Xl ist zu groß und M bei meinen 1,87m eigentlich immer zu kurz.  Schade 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Büscherammler (6. Februar 2017)

Hab 2 Stück in L mitgenommen. Kann aber noch nichts dazu sagen, liegen noch eingepackt im Auto. Kann morgen berichten bei Bedarf.


----------



## Baitman (6. Februar 2017)

Ich habe normalerweise L. Da sie sehr gross ausfallen habe ich in drei M umgetauscht. Der Stoff ist Klasse. Hab viel Merino Zeugs. Ich kann kein Unterschied zu sehr viel teurerer Ware feststellen. Der Stoff ist sehr geschmeidig und nicht kratzig. Klare kaufempfehlung von mir aus. Bleibt halt das Thema mulesing.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (8. Februar 2017)

Fabian-578 schrieb:


> Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp *Carbon* 29 2016, black/orange, Größe M 2399,-
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ack-orange-Mountainbike_detail_93406_110.html
> 
> Das 2017er kostet 3999.



Wer dafür 3999 zahlt ist auch wirklich selber schuld. Mal davon ab das ich auf die Schnelle kein Gewicht gefunden habe, würde ich bei der Ausstattung auch keine 2399 dafür zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (8. Februar 2017)

sind denn schon wieder Ferien?


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2017)

Nein, aber Fatbiker haben heute frei.

Geiles Teil das Stumpi.


----------



## mikefize (8. Februar 2017)

Das Stumpi für unter 2.500 ist doch top. Kein Schrott verbaut, super Rahmen...


----------



## CrossX (8. Februar 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Wer dafür 3999 zahlt ist auch wirklich selber schuld. Mal davon ab das ich auf die Schnelle kein Gewicht gefunden habe, würde ich bei der Ausstattung auch keine 2399 dafür zahlen.


Dann zeig doch mal die super Alternative für 2400 Euro mit Traumausstattung und Carbonrahmen.  


Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hardtails (8. Februar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Traumausstattung



deore, slx, revelation, Command Post, 2x10, x7, Specializednabe, Rovalfelgen


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> deore, slx, revelation, Command Post, 2x10, x7, Specializednabe, Rovalfelgen


ja, schlimm. unfahrbar. aber du hast seinen satz nicht verstanden. 

Das Carbon-Jeffys mit Pike und Guide kostet 1.000,- Euro mehr.


----------



## decay (8. Februar 2017)

Haha, wie geil. Es kann einfach nie billig genug sein.

Command post is übrigens geil, friert nämlich bei -12C nicht ein wie die Reverb


----------



## CrossX (8. Februar 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> deore, slx, revelation, Command Post, 2x10, x7, Specializednabe, Rovalfelgen


Tja,  an der Eisdiele gewinnst du damit eben keine Preise.  Dafür ist alles haltbar und auch bezahlbar,  wenn mal was kaputt geht.  
Außer der Lrs,  der kann wirklich nicht viel.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hardtails (8. Februar 2017)

darum geht es doch nicht. natürlich kann  man damit fast problemlos fahren
aber sowas als traumausstattung zu bezeichnen würde wohl nur der verkäufer machen


----------



## decay (8. Februar 2017)

@skwal83 lies dir das nochmal durch, dort steht "Zeig mir das Bike für 2400 Euro und Traumausstattung". Jetzt denkst nochmal drüber nach und dann kommst auch sicher drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bushkiller85 (8. Februar 2017)

decay schrieb:


> @skwal83 lies dir das nochmal durch, dort steht "Zeig mir das Bike für 2400 Euro und Traumausstattung". Jetzt denkst nochmal drüber nach und dann kommst auch sicher drauf...


Entscheidend ist doch das die Ausstattung für 2400 einfach scheiße ist. Ich geb doch nicht 2400 für nen Rad aus an dem ich 80% der Teile wechseln würde. Carbonrahmen hin oder her. Was bringt mir der Carbonrahmen bei dem LRS... Und mal ehrlich 2400 und ne Deore Bremse?


----------



## dani08051991 (8. Februar 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist doch das die Ausstattung für 2400 einfach scheiße ist. Ich geb doch nicht 2400 für nen Rad aus an dem ich 80% der Teile wechseln würde. Carbonrahmen hin oder her. Was bringt mir der Carbonrahmen bei dem LRS... Und mal ehrlich 2400 und ne Deore Bremse?


Stimmt billig Rahmen und super Ausstattung ist natürlich viel besser


----------



## Bushkiller85 (8. Februar 2017)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Stimmt billig Rahmen und super Ausstattung ist natürlich viel besser


Als wenn Canyon oder YT sone scheiß Rahmen fabrizieren würden... Die sind dann in der Preisklasse nur Alu. Die 500g nehm ich gerne wenn die Ausstattung dann nen Kilo einspart.


----------



## mikefize (8. Februar 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist doch das die Ausstattung für 2400 einfach scheiße ist. Ich geb doch nicht 2400 für nen Rad aus an dem ich 80% der Teile wechseln würde. Carbonrahmen hin oder her. Was bringt mir der Carbonrahmen bei dem LRS... Und mal ehrlich 2400 und ne Deore Bremse?



Hört hört, da spricht der Experte


----------



## bs99 (8. Februar 2017)

Is eh wurscht ...


----------



## dani08051991 (8. Februar 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Als wenn Canyon oder YT sone scheiß Rahmen fabrizieren würden... Die sind dann in der Preisklasse nur Alu. Die 500g nehm ich gerne wenn die Ausstattung dann nen Kilo einspart.


Du kannst trotzdem nicht den Preis für ein Carbonrad mit dem eines aus Alu vergleichen, dass da das Carbon immer etwas teurer ist ja logisch.
das Canyon und YT schlechte Rahmen baut sag ich nicht, hatte ich auch schon und gefallen mir auch gut, aber auch die Alufullys in der Preisklasse sind nicht um Welten besser ausgestattet. Aber ist ja eigentlich alles Wurst.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (8. Februar 2017)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Du kannst trotzdem nicht den Preis für ein Carbonrad mit dem eines aus Alu vergleichen, dass da das Carbon immer etwas teurer ist ja logisch.
> das Canyon und YT schlechte Rahmen baut sag ich nicht, hatte ich auch schon und gefallen mir auch gut, aber auch die Alufullys in der Preisklasse sind nicht um Welten besser ausgestattet. Aber ist ja eigentlich alles Wurst.


Hast ja recht was Carbon vs. Alu, hab ich vielleicht auch ein wenig überreagiert bzw. mich falsch ausgedrückt. Is heut wohl nicht mein Tag ;-) Worauf ich hinauswollte ist das ich mir für 2400 eher ein nennen wir es mal homogener ausgestattetes Rad kaufen würde... aber ist auch echt egal. Jeder soll kaufen was er will


----------



## duc-mo (8. Februar 2017)

Dann zeig doch mal ein Carbon 29er mit 140mm mit besserer Ausstattung zum günstigeren Preis! Meckern kann jeder...


----------



## jts-nemo (8. Februar 2017)

Alter, die hatten doch gerade das Kriegsbeil begraben. Bleiben wir doch bitte einfach bei seiner letzten Aussagen:


Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Jeder soll kaufen was er will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (8. Februar 2017)

Finde es hat beides was für sich. 
Ein gut ausgestattetes Alu für neben fairen Preis habe ich dieses Jahr zwei Freunden empfohlen. 
Da die keine Ahnung haben und canyon oder YT echt mit Köpfchen dran geht, war das perfekt für sie und sie sind echt glücklich. 
Ich würde mir lieber das Carbon Teil holen, da ich selber schraube und für die Teile die mir nicht gefallen immer Verwendung habe und durch Teile ersetzte die ich auf Halde habe. 
Jedem das seine und ich finde es gut dass die Geschmäcker so verschieden sind. Das bringt Würze ins Leben, wäre ja voll öde wenn jeder auf das gleiche Bike steht und wir alle ein schwarzes Stealth LV fahren würden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorango (8. Februar 2017)

Teilweise ist der Gewichtsunterschied gar nicht so hoch wie man vermutet zwischen Al und CF. Deshalb mal gucken ob sich der 1000 überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Februar 2017)

Maul halten - alle! Was soll die scheisse denn? Ausstattung klar, Rahmen klar, Preis klar - wtf gibt es da Seitenlängenweise zu lamentieren?


----------



## frogmatic (8. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...lamentieren?


Frechheit - das ist doch _dein _Job


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Februar 2017)

So gesehen   spammen wir jetzt selber alles zu


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Maul halten - alle! Was soll die scheisse denn?


Wieso? Wenn einer Schwachsinn verzapft, dann kann man das ja wohl anmerken. Ich finde sogar, das ist unsere heilige Pflicht.


Unverschämt finde ich, dass mein Kommentar zum Jeffsy ignoriert wurde!!! 
Von wegen YT ist billiger...ja... UVP - aber Jeffsy Carbon mit geringfügig besserer Austattung (müsste man bis auf den Laufradsatz (  ) ähnlich viel tauschen) kostet UVP 1000€ mehr.


fone schrieb:


> ja, schlimm. unfahrbar. aber du hast seinen satz nicht verstanden.
> 
> Das Carbon-Jeffys mit Pike und Guide kostet 1.000,- Euro mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (9. Februar 2017)

Jetzt spamm ich auch noch mit. 

Wer das bike haben will soll es sich kaufen!!! wer es nicht will eben nicht

Andere kaufen sich nur einen Rahmen fuer 3000 € im Angebot oder regulären Preis und kaufen sich alles andere noch dazu. 

WTF!!!!!!


----------



## LeoRollt (9. Februar 2017)

Aktuell gibt es einen netten 27,5" Boost Laufradsatz bei RCZ im Angebot (180 Euro mit Code RCZMR).

... oder eben für 259 Euro im Bikemarkt Der Kerl stellt aber auch jedes RCZ Angebot online.


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Februar 2017)

kann man den wucherer nicht einfach aussperren?

@JoDeCologne


----------



## kRoNiC (9. Februar 2017)

Echt ne peinliche Nummer


----------



## sammy12300 (9. Februar 2017)

Derzeit sind ja die Riesel Mudcatcher ja im Angebot. Ich war mit meinem leider nicht so zufrieden. Hat leider nur 3-4 Tage durchgehalten, dann hat ein Stein das Teil zerlegt. Die Teile von Decathlon für 3 Euro sind wesentlich dünner, aber nicht so gut zu befestigen. Am besten halten eigentlich die selber gebauten aus den Ikea Schneidebrettern.

Kann zufall gewesen sein, aber ich dachte da es gerade aktuell ist, könnte es den ein oder anderen interessieren.


----------



## LTB (9. Februar 2017)

https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/focus-sam-ltd-11g-torinoblue-matt-2016.html

Habe vorhin zugeschlagen....jetzt dauerts natülich ne gefühlte ewigkeit bis es da ist.
Jmd Erfahrung mit Rabe-Bikes? dauert es die angegebenen Tage oder geht es gar schneller?


----------



## sammy12300 (9. Februar 2017)

Wir haben im Dezember das Reign dort gekauft und war mit Hermes nach 2 Werktagen da. Sollte bei dir bis Montag also spätestens da sein.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Februar 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/focus-sam-ltd-11g-torinoblue-matt-2016.html
> 
> Habe vorhin zugeschlagen....jetzt dauerts natülich ne gefühlte ewigkeit bis es da ist.
> Jmd Erfahrung mit Rabe-Bikes? dauert es die angegebenen Tage oder geht es gar schneller?



Habe dort auch mal ein Rad bestellt. Dauerte 4 Tage bei mir. Viel Spass damit


----------



## baddriver82 (10. Februar 2017)

Kennt jemand ne Seite oder Link wo man günstig an eine Federgabel kommt? Rock Shox oder Fox, Manitou eventuell...
Habe nichts gescheites gefunden...


----------



## mikefize (10. Februar 2017)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne Seite oder Link wo man günstig an eine Federgabel kommt? Rock Shox oder Fox, Manitou eventuell...
> Habe nichts gescheites gefunden...



Gehts noch ein bisschen ungenauer? Dann kann man direkt auf Google verweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wenners (10. Februar 2017)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne Seite oder Link wo man günstig an eine Federgabel kommt? Rock Shox oder Fox, Manitou eventuell...
> Habe nichts gescheites gefunden...



http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...rcd=1&cid=28871A6B-5056-B502-E5CE0D6BE1667D61


----------



## frogmatic (10. Februar 2017)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ...


...den Suche-ein-Schnäppchen-Thread ?


----------



## tomac85 (11. Februar 2017)

koopa119 schrieb:


> 20% zusätzlich auf räder in  größe S
> Bei https://www.linkradquadrat.de
> Code: BMC
> 
> Keine Ahnung obs auch bei anderen rädern klappt, zumindest im Warenkorb gehen alle räder



https://www.linkradquadrat.de/sonde...-2016-carbon?gclid=CPe-t7HNh9ICFYML0wodfBwNlw

Code funktioniert auch bei anderen Großen 

Rad eben für unter 1300 bestellt


----------



## michel77 (11. Februar 2017)

Und jetzt ist die Shopseite platt!


----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2017)

Wahrscheinlich haben sie gemerkt, dass der Gutschein bei allen Rädern funktioniert und vorsorglich den Stecker gezogen


----------



## tomac85 (11. Februar 2017)

Das BMC Teamelite TE02 X1 Modell 2016 Carbon hatten sie heute morgen für 1600 im Angebot (war die ganze zeit glaube bei 1800) und dann noch mal minus 20 Prozent... Sind laut Rechnung 1280.

Hoffe jetzt nur das die Rahmengröße passt und das es auch kommt


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Februar 2017)

Mh, werden sie wahrscheinlich stornieren aufgrund von offensichtlichem Softwarefehler oder so. Kannste auch nix machen dagegen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Februar 2017)

Seite läuft wieder.


----------



## Bildbrecher (12. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Umrüstkit?

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swiss-spare-parts-conversion-kit-5x100mm-black-hwgxxx0003488s.html

ich suche Adapter von 15 Steckachse auf Snellspanner für die 240s und von der Beschreibung sollte es eigentlich passen, aber ich finde keine Beschreibung auf DT Swiss Seite zu dem Nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (12. Februar 2017)

So ging es mir auch, hab dann aufgrund des konkurenzlos günstigen Preises auf gut Glück für VR und HR bestellt und die Endkappen passen perfekt für meine Spline XR1501. Also demensprechend auch für die 240.
Ich vermute, es handelt sich um die Endkappen aus dem Originallieferumfang der Splines, denn RCZ verkauft die ja ohne.
Deswegen evtl. die unbekannte Nummer.


----------



## Bildbrecher (12. Februar 2017)

Danke)


----------



## Bildbrecher (12. Februar 2017)

Ah ja, sind die Endkapen für 6 Loch oder Centerlock?


----------



## feedyourhead (12. Februar 2017)

Also ich hab centerlock, da passen sie sicher.


----------



## boblike (13. Februar 2017)

Kennst sich jemand aus ob das legal ist was der da mach?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/405064
Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass RCZ die Garantie nur dem Erstkäufer gewährt.
Hab ich am eigenen leib erfahren.


----------



## greg12 (13. Februar 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Kennst sich jemand aus ob das legal ist was der da mach?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/405064
> Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass RCZ die Garantie nur dem Erstkäufer gewährt.
> Hab ich am eigenen leib erfahren.


was soll da nicht legal sein? privatverkauf einer ware?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (13. Februar 2017)

Oh, er ist aber auf die schnelle viel von dem RCZ-Kram losgeworden, letztens hatte er auch noch Kurbeln aus dem Angebot...

RCZ gewährt übrigens überhaupt keine Garantie, höchstens Gewährleistung, so wie alle Händler, aber das versteht hier augenscheinlich eh nur jeder zweite


----------



## mikefize (13. Februar 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Kennst sich jemand aus ob das legal ist was der da mach?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/405064
> Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass RCZ die Garantie nur dem Erstkäufer gewährt.
> Hab ich am eigenen leib erfahren.



RCZ gewährt gar keine Garantie, allerhöchstens Gewährleistung. Garantie hast du beim Hersteller - da könnte es höchstens zum Problem werden, dass die Laufräder nicht in DE gekauft wurden.

@Jaerrit war schneller.


----------



## fone (13. Februar 2017)

greg12 schrieb:


> was soll da nicht legal sein? privatverkauf einer ware?


Bin auf die Antwort gespannt.


----------



## Frodijak (13. Februar 2017)

…


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Februar 2017)

Das Finanzamt guckt nicht nur in die Bucht, aber hier ist es schon ein kleines bisschen versteckt schätze ich.


----------



## LTB (14. Februar 2017)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Habe dort auch mal ein Rad bestellt. Dauerte 4 Tage bei mir. Viel Spass damit


Meins soll laut UPS heute kommen  Das wären dann 3 Werktage, Samstags nicht mit eingerechnet da Samstags laut Rabe-Bike keine Versandaktivitäten stattfinden, ich hatte da angerufen.


----------



## fone (14. Februar 2017)

Rabe ist ein seriöses Geschäft mit guten Leuten. Also zumindest der Laden, der bei mir um die Ecke ist. Sollte alles gut gehen.

Weil unser RCZ-"Reseller" 3-4 Teile von RCZ gekauft und wieder verkauft hat? Ich glaub die Maßstäbe liegen da etwas höher. 
Theoretisch hätte ich auch eine Gabel und einen Laufradsatz von RCZ übrig gehabt. Wegen Rahmen-Änderung bein HT-Aufbauprojekt. Ne RCZ-Kurbel ebenso.


----------



## decay (14. Februar 2017)

Was für ne Kurbel? Könnte grade noch eine gebrauchen. Next SL?


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Februar 2017)

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mich der ein oder andere Focus SAM Ltd -Käufer nach Erhalt seines Bikes mal kontaktieren würde, habe auch seit kurzer Zeit eines, irgendwie scheine ich mit dem Dämpfer auf Kriegsfuß zu stehen oder erwarte etwas, was so nicht ist... Weitere Infos erstmal nicht, da niemand vorher beinflusst werden soll  
Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bushkiller85 (14. Februar 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Oh, er ist aber auf die schnelle viel von dem RCZ-Kram losgeworden, letztens hatte er auch noch Kurbeln aus dem Angebot...
> 
> RCZ gewährt übrigens überhaupt keine Garantie, höchstens Gewährleistung, so wie alle Händler, aber das versteht hier augenscheinlich eh nur jeder zweite


Meiner Erfahrung nach versteht das selbst unter Personen die im Einzelhandel arbeiten nur jeder zweite. Letztens bei Media: "Sie haben ein Jahr Garantie und ein Jahr Gewährleistung." Ja ne is klar.


----------



## fone (14. Februar 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Was für ne Kurbel? Könnte grade noch eine gebrauchen. Next SL?


Wird alles behalten. Musste halt nen passenden Rahmen aussuchen. XTR.

Außerdem hab ich jetzt konsequent pro Rad 1 Reserve-Gabel.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Februar 2017)

passt würde ich sagen. War auch gut verpackt.


----------



## AndreasHN (16. Februar 2017)

Hat zufällig jemand ein gutes XS Fully für Mädels gesehen? Bei Rabe war ich leider zu langsam :-/


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Februar 2017)

Evtl mal hier fragen 



frogmatic schrieb:


> ...den Suche-ein-Schnäppchen-Thread ?


----------



## tomac85 (16. Februar 2017)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand ein gutes XS Fully für Mädels gesehen? Bei Rabe war ich leider zu langsam :-/



Eventuell ist da was passendes für dich dabei.... Gibt bei ausgewählten bmc biks in xs und s noch mal 20 Prozent Rabatt 

https://www.linkradquadrat.de/search?sSearch=bmc


----------



## Bushkiller85 (16. Februar 2017)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand ein gutes XS Fully für Mädels gesehen? Bei Rabe war ich leider zu langsam :-/


Da das Yeffsy sehr kompakt ist gehts vielleicht auch in S https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/615/sCategory/9919


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2017)

@AndreasHN 

... wie gross ist denn die Dame Deines Herzens?


----------



## schmitr3 (16. Februar 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/Hummvee-Classic-Shorts-p51623/ - alle Grössen für 35€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (16. Februar 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> https://www.linkradquadrat.de/sonde...-2016-carbon?gclid=CPe-t7HNh9ICFYML0wodfBwNlw
> 
> Code funktioniert auch bei anderen Großen
> 
> Rad eben für unter 1300 bestellt





tomac85 schrieb:


> Das BMC Teamelite TE02 X1 Modell 2016 Carbon hatten sie heute morgen für 1600 im Angebot (war die ganze zeit glaube bei 1800) und dann noch mal minus 20 Prozent... Sind laut Rechnung 1280.
> 
> Hoffe jetzt nur das die Rahmengröße passt und das es auch kommt





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mh, werden sie wahrscheinlich stornieren aufgrund von offensichtlichem Softwarefehler oder so. Kannste auch nix machen dagegen.



Heute die Mail bekommen das es die Tage versendet wird


----------



## Bildbrecher (16. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand schon diese Felge gefahren? 

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_132_478&products_id=16237

Ist sie stabil genug für Waldautobahnen an HT Mountainbike mit einem Systemgewicht gegen 120 kg?


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Februar 2017)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon diese Felge gefahren?
> 
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_132_478&products_id=16237
> 
> Ist sie stabil genug für Waldautobahnen an HT Mountainbike mit einem Systemgewicht gegen 120 kg?


MAX. RIDER WEIGHT (KG) 120
Punktlandung.


----------



## veraono (16. Februar 2017)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon diese Felge gefahren?
> 
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=320_132_478&products_id=16237
> 
> Ist sie stabil genug für Waldautobahnen an HT Mountainbike mit einem Systemgewicht gegen 120 kg?


Ohne persönliche Erfahrungen:
Für Waldautobahn und für das Geld  doch ganz  akzeptabel,  denke auch für 120 all ink.


----------



## Bildbrecher (16. Februar 2017)

Die Felge sieht genau so aus wie die alte Ryde Edge 28. Wird jetzt aber als Trekking Felge verkauft. Sie ist doch deswegen nich schlecht, oder?


----------



## NewK (17. Februar 2017)

Diese Ignoranz von @Bushkiller85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (17. Februar 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Waldautobahn


=


Bildbrecher schrieb:


> Trekking



Da würde ich mir keine Sorge machen, die schreiben ja Rider Weight, also zzgl. Bike... Scheint nicht schmalbrüstig zu sein, ist halt auch eine Frage des Aufbaus, da hab ich keinerlei Erfahrung wie gut das bei CNC passiert


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 575623Diese Ignoranz von @Bushkiller85


Genauso wie Bushkiller muss man reagieren.


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2017)

Weiß jemand wie die Cube Regenhose ausfällt?
Suche immer noch die "Richtige".



Member57 schrieb:


> Bei Bike Discount gibt es heute die Cube Blackline Regenhose im Tagesangebot
> EVP 129.95
> Heute 59.95
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-blackline-regenhose-127307


----------



## Nd-60 (21. Februar 2017)

Des ist doch eine Größentabelle angegeben. Außerdem kannst du bei HS problemlos mehrere bestellen. Der Service ist Top!


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2017)

Member57 schrieb:


> Des ist doch eine Größentabelle angegeben. Außerdem kannst du bei HS problemlos mehrere bestellen. Der Service ist Top!


Das schon, mir gings eher um länger/kürzer, die Regenhose heute in der Früh reicht halt nicht bis zu den Schuhen. 
Dann werd ich wohl 2 bestellen müssen. Mal wieder.  Mag ich nicht so gerne.


Oops, L ist jetzt eh schon ausverkauft ...


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> 2016er BOS Idylle 27,5 für 600€


Du Arsch! 

edit: Echt!


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Februar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Du Arsch!
> 
> edit: Echt!


ähm..?


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ähm..?


Ich will nicht drüber reden...


----------



## Jaerrit (21. Februar 2017)

Wo sind denn jetzt @Plumpssack seine Einträge hin?


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2017)

Würde ich auch gerne wissen.


Wen kann man denn da fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (21. Februar 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Heute die Mail bekommen das es die Tage versendet wird



Bike ist eben gekommen
Leider ist mir nach dem Auspacken direkt aufgefallen das das Schaltauge krumm ist
Aber irgendein Haken musste es ja haben


----------



## dondabos (21. Februar 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Bike ist eben gekommen
> Leider ist mir nach dem Auspacken direkt aufgefallen das das Schaltauge krumm ist
> Aber irgendein Haken musste es ja haben



hi @tomac85,

hatte mir am vorletzten Samstag dasselbe Rad in L bestellt.

Am letzten Donn. kam es an, ein riesen Karton, das Rad war komplett vormontiert.
Bei mir ist das Schaltauge ok, allerdings stellte ich erschrocken fest das Hinterrad nicht mittig im Rahmen stand.
Bei Sattelstreben vll. 1-2mm aussermittig aber bei Kettenstreben wars heftig sichtbar, einerseits 2mm Reifenfreiheit, andererseits 8mm.

Hab dann aus meinem Ghost Lector den neuwertigen Veltec LRS ausgebaut und ins Bmc eingebaut....siehe da alles mittig alles ok, aufatmen

Also wird das Ghost mit neu zentriertem Bmc LRS verkauft und BMC bleibt im Haus!


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Februar 2017)

dondabos schrieb:


> hi @tomac85,
> 
> hatte mir am vorletzten Samstag dasselbe Rad in L bestellt.
> 
> ...



idr. werden alle Laufräder mittig zentriert und sollten wenn sie mittig zentriert sind auch mittig zu den Kettenstreben umd Sitzstreben stehen.
Wenn eines der Laufräder nicht mittig ist würde ich den Verkäufer kontaktieren und mich mit ihm einigen wer das LR mittig zentriert(bzw die Kosten dafür trägt), sofern du das nicht selber kannst.
Ist aber aucj wirklich nicht viel Arbeit, macht jede Werkstatt in 10 Minuten.


----------



## demlak (21. Februar 2017)

da muss ich nochmal auf das Video hier verlinken =)



demlak schrieb:


> das geht auch ganz ohne hilfsmittel...


----------



## ernmar (21. Februar 2017)

Scheiß auf teure zentrierständer


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## dondabos (21. Februar 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> idr. werden alle Laufräder mittig zentriert und sollten wenn sie mittig zentriert sind auch mittig zu den Kettenstreben umd Sitzstreben stehen.
> Wenn eines der Laufräder nicht mittig ist würde ich den Verkäufer kontaktieren und mich mit ihm einigen wer das LR mittig zentriert(bzw die Kosten dafür trägt), sofern du das nicht selber kannst.
> Ist aber aucj wirklich nicht viel Arbeit, macht jede Werkstatt in 10 Minuten.



Ein Freund ist Radmechaniker und wird es richten.
Da der Preis echt gut war und der Verkäufer eigentlich nichts dafür kann (eher Bmc Endkontrolle) verzichte ich bewusst auf Reklamation.
Und wie du es bereits gesagt hast, ist keine grosse Sache und schnell erledigt.
Die Felge ist aber dermassen verzogen dass das Rad sich im gesagten Lector gar nicht drehen lässt und der Reifen an der im Vergleich zu Bmc engeren Kettenstrebe schleift!


----------



## Jaerrit (21. Februar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> kein schnäppchen!
> 
> normalerweise kauft man ja im set ...


Und ein MT8-Set für 187€ gibt's wo?


----------



## Aldar (22. Februar 2017)

für 199 euro auf Ebay - Verkäufer Bikecomp.
Keine Ahnung ob das wegen 12 Euro mehr jetzt kein Schnäppchen mehr ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (22. Februar 2017)

EVHD schrieb:


> Magura MT8 2015 für 93,46€
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/162109588378
> 
> ...



Das nimmt ja mydealz Ausmaße an.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (22. Februar 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Das nimmt ja mydealz Ausmaße an.


Ich wollte es nicht sagen...


----------



## Beppe (22. Februar 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nicht sagen...



Eier! Deutschland braucht Eier!


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Februar 2017)

Ich würde eher sagen die neuen/alten/verschärften Regeln sind bald so wie bei Mydealz... Keine UVP oder Preisvergleich angegeben, zack, Beitrag gelöscht...


----------



## AndreasHN (22. Februar 2017)

Bei Rabe-bike.de gibts nochmal 10%, auch auf bereits reduzierte Artikel
Code: midweeksale


Rabattcode nur online gültig bis Mittwoch, den 22.02.2017. Nicht rückwirkend einlösbar und nicht mit anderen Rabattcodes kombinierbar. Aus technischen Gründen nicht i.V.m. Amazon Payments möglich.
Folgende Marken sind vom Rabatt ausgeschlossen: Assos, Cube, Deuter, DMR, Feedback Sports, Garmin, Ortlieb, Shimano, Topeak

MIDWEEK SALE 10%
10% Zusatzrabatt auf (fast) alles!

mit Rabattcode
nur online
auch auf bereits reduzierte Artikel
Nur bis Mittwoch 23:59

 Hol dir den Code ​


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Februar 2017)

Torsten schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass:  bedeutet, wenn Schnäppchen als solche nicht auf der Seite kenntlich gemacht sind, und auch keine Hinweis ihm Beitrag und im Angebot zur UVP vermerkt ist, werden Beiträge gelöscht. Für JEDEN muss klar erkennbar sein, dass es sich um ein Schnäppchen handelt.




Oh mann, als ob der UVP irgendwas mit dem gängigen Straßenpreis zu tun hätte. 

Wir bestellen als mündige Bürger Teile im Internet. Wer da nicht in der Lage ist, zu schauen, ob ein vermeintliches Schnäppchen auch eins ist, ist selber Schuld. 

Der UVP stiftet da sowieso nur Verwirrung. Z.B. diese "tollen" Angebote für 5.10. Reduziert um 35% gegenüber UVP, wenns die sonst überall für 40 unter UVP gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasHN (22. Februar 2017)

@Dakeyras pack die Angebote halt in den Laberthread, ist doch schon lange bekannt, dass es hier die meisten Schnäppchen gibt 
Ich mach mir gar nicht mehr die Mühe im anderen was zu posten


----------



## fone (22. Februar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Oh mann, als ob der UVP irgendwas mit dem gängigen Straßenpreis zu tun hätte.
> 
> Wir bestellen als mündige Bürger Teile im Internet. Wer da nicht in der Lage ist, zu schauen, ob ein vermeintliches Schnäppchen auch eins ist, ist selber Schuld.
> 
> Der UVP stiftet da sowieso nur Verwirrung. Z.B. diese "tollen" Angebote für 5.10. Reduziert um 35% gegenüber UVP, wenns die sonst überall für 40 unter UVP gibt...


Und Wolfplayer liked so ne unsinnige Ansage vom Mod auch noch, Leute gibts... Der Blinde gibt die Richtung vor und der Einbeinige die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Februar 2017)

Während der Einarmige laut klatscht [emoji38]


----------



## AMDude (22. Februar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Oh mann, als ob der UVP irgendwas mit dem gängigen Straßenpreis zu tun hätte.
> 
> Wir bestellen als mündige Bürger Teile im Internet. Wer da nicht in der Lage ist, zu schauen, ob ein vermeintliches Schnäppchen auch eins ist, ist selber Schuld.
> 
> Der UVP stiftet da sowieso nur Verwirrung. Z.B. diese "tollen" Angebote für 5.10. Reduziert um 35% gegenüber UVP, wenns die sonst überall für 40 unter UVP gibt...



Absolut deiner Meinung. 
Zumal sich der Aufwand für den Thread-Ersteller auch echt in grenzen halten sollte, sonst wird eben zuküntig nichts mehr gepostet. Und ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass keiner Blind kauft, nur weil jemand hier was postet.
Darüber hinaus bin ich der Meinung, dass bis auf wenige Außnahmen, die Disziplin im Thread echt ok war in letzter Zeit.

Man könnte aber auch sagen, der Schnäppchen-Thread ist typisch deutsch!


----------



## fone (22. Februar 2017)

Ich finde diese strengen Regeln sowieso sinnlos. 
Beschwerden über Fehlposts gibts eh nur von Leuten, die sich nicht aktiv an den Threads beteiligen sondern nur sporadisch mitlesen und deswegen ein "Abo" haben. Ich würde die Abo-Funktion einfach abschaffen aus Rücksicht auf solche User.  Problem gelöst.

Die neue Verschärfung ist total daneben. Wer hat ein Interesse daran? Gabs konkrete Beschwerden @Torsten?


----------



## ollum104 (22. Februar 2017)

Heißt das jetzt, wenn ich theoretisch Nomad Carbon im Internetshop für 5 Euro finde, es dann poste, aber nicht den UVP daz schreib, wirds gelöscht?

Sachen gibt's. Naja, bestätigt mich nur darin, dass ich kein Bock mehr drauf habe, irgendwas im IBC zu posten.


----------



## demlak (22. Februar 2017)

wie wärs mit einem extra thread um mal klar unter uns usern zu diskutieren wie die regeln im idealfall für solch einen schnäppchenthread aussehen könnten?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## decay (22. Februar 2017)

Wie wärs alles so zu lassen wie es war? Wer braucht denn die UVP? So ein Unsinn.


----------



## demlak (22. Februar 2017)

halte UVP auch für blödsinnig..

und nächster niedriger Vergleichspreis ist zwar nett.. aber halte ich auch nicht für notwendig..

zudem sollte klar geregelt sein, dass nicht sofort gelöscht wird.. sondern erst auf anfrage..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (22. Februar 2017)

So schafft man es halt auch, dass nix mehr gepostet wird  warum sollte ich mir die Mühe machen da noch UVP und Vergleichspreis rauszusuchen, vielleicht noch Testberichte und Erfahrungsberichte aus dem Forum?


----------



## ollum104 (22. Februar 2017)

Jetzt erklärt mir doch mal jemand, was an einer nett gemeinten Aussage wie 

“Achtung Centerlock“ so schlimm ist.

Warum könnt ihr so einen post nicht einfach ignorieren? 

Das ist jetzt tatsächlich eine ernstgemeinte Frage.

Die Aussage, weil es nervt, lass ich nicht gelten.


----------



## demlak (22. Februar 2017)

ein kleines hilfreiches kommentar brauch nun wirklich nicht gelöscht werden.. und finde ich sogar positiv..

diskussionen.. nachfragen.. etc... sind aber im schnäppchenthread fehl am platz.. und nerven.


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Februar 2017)

Evtl. einfach den Betreiber von mydealz anschreiben, er soll noch ein MTB-mydealz aufmachen. Erwartungshaltung mancher hier deckt sich ja mit der dortigen, und statt kommentarlosem Löschen gibt's dann stundenlang Cold-Voten und Gästeklokommentare


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## piilu (22. Februar 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Evtl. einfach den Betreiber von mydealz anschreiben, er soll noch ein MTB-mydealz aufmachen. Erwartungshaltung mancher hier deckt sich ja mit der dortigen, und statt kommentarlosem Löschen gibt's dann stundenlang Cold-Voten und Gästeklokommentare


Muss dann aber orginal jeder 2 Komentar sein, dass man für den Preis bei real ein ganzes Fahrrad bekommt


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Februar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> ganz einfach!
> 
> jemand sieht ein in seinen augen vermeintliches schnäppchen, und du den vergleichspreis merkt er dann, dass es eigentlich der normalpreis ist, oder findet sogar noch was günstigeres.
> 
> ...


Jeder ist selbst dafür verantwortlich was er kauft.  was soll dieser Kindergarten?

Wenn was kein Schnäppchen ist, wirds außerdem gleich wer im laberthread posten....


----------



## Anto (22. Februar 2017)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Oh nein...
> 
> Ein post ohne Schnäppchen.



Freunde der Nacht...

Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mehrfach durchgekaut. EUER Schnäppchenjägerthread bleibt auf Wunsch der Mehrheit wie bisher klar und eindeutig geregelt.

Wer das nicht akzeptieren möchte darf sich gerne vom Schnäppchenjägerthread fern halten *und/ oder* seine Meinung, Verbesserungsvorschläge etc. an anderer Stelle kundtun  Dafür nutzt doch bitte den Bereich Vorschläge, Feedback und Hilfe oder erstellt ein Thema eurer Wahl oder meckert den Mod eures Vertrauens persönlich an.

Mit dem Gemotze im Schnäppchenjägerthread nervt ihr nicht die Moderation, sondern leider nur die stillen Abonnenten. Also lasst das doch bitte!


----------



## veraono (23. Februar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> was ist denn da so schwer dran?
> 
> bezeichnung des artikels
> link zum artikel
> ...


Wer lesen kann  und einen gewissen Artikel meint zu brauchen, sollte auch in der Lage sein  den UVP zu finden
Das ist übrigens meistens einfacher als im heutigen Standard-Dschungel,  in dem sich die Fahrrad Industrie befindet, aus teils lausigen Produkt- Beschreibungen  der ausländischen  Schnäppchen-Anbieter , größtenteils ohne EAN Angaben, das auch PASSENDE Superschnäppchen rauszufiltern. Abgesehen davon  bestimmt  ja die Wertigkeit eines Schnäppchens nicht nur die Höhe des Rabattes, sondern letzten Endes ob es für den Spitzen-Preis überhaupt was taugt, ist bei der heutigen China-Plagiaterei nun mal auch keine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Insofern: Schnäppchen einfach HIER Posten, nach belieben kommentieren und den ganzen Abo-Faschismus ignorieren. Dann werden alle glücklich wie bei AWG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. Februar 2017)

Anto schrieb:


> Freunde der Nacht...
> 
> Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mehrfach durchgekaut. EUER Schnäppchenjägerthread bleibt auf Wunsch der Mehrheit wie bisher klar und eindeutig geregelt.
> 
> ...



Mehrheit?
Stille Abonnenten? 
Was ist mit den anderen, aktiven Nutzern, die nützliche Post erstellen?

Wir diskutieren hier im Schnäppchenlaberthread, sollte also kein Problem sein. (edit: achso, den selben post gabs auch im anderen thread)

Es geht natürlich nicht um Gemotze im Schnäppchenthread, das gerne gelöscht werden darf, sondern um Post mit ECHTEN Schnäppchen, die gelöscht werden sowie um das Verbot von nützlichen Hinweisen zu Schnäppchen-Posts.



			
				demlak aus dem von Anto verlinkten aber gesperrten Thread schrieb:
			
		

> es ist aus einem vollkommen einfachen grunde sinnvoll: es gibt die möglichkeit threads zu abonieren.. und leute die nur an den schnäppchen interessiert sind, wollen nicht zwingend die fragen der anderen ständig im email postfach haben.. wer an fragen interessiert ist, hat dazud ie option sich zusätzlich die diskussionen zu den schnäppchen zu abonieren.. oder dort halt sporadisch rein zu gucken..
> 
> es ist schlichtweg egoistisch, andere damit nerven zu wollen, statt einfach zu trennen.



Ich hingegen halte es für egoistisch, aufgrund eigener Faulheit (Abo) die aktiv am Thread mitwirkenden User mit unsinnig strengen Regeln drangsalieren zu wollen.

Auch zu unterstellen, User mit hilfreichen Kommentaren zu einzelnen Schnäppchen würden die "Abonnenten" nerven wollen, halte ich schon für fragwürdig.


----------



## fone (23. Februar 2017)

Um den Schäppchenthread zu entlasten hier der neueste Schnäppchenpost


GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Schon seit Wochen so günstig, aber eine Erwähnung wert!
> 
> https://www.cnc-bike.de bietet diverse interessnte Ryde Felgen zu unschlagbaren Preisen an.
> 
> ...



Hinweis: Die Ryde Edge sind eine Empfehlung wenn man auf echten Kampf bei der Reifenmontage steht.


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Februar 2017)

Anto schrieb:


> Wer das nicht akzeptieren möchte darf sich gerne vom Schnäppchenjägerthread fern halten



Der Schnäppchenjägerthread funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, in letzter Zeit gab es außer gelegentlich, aus Versehen von Neulingen, keine Posts die da nicht hingehören. Lediglich die Moderation übertreibt es gelegentlich mit dem Löschen von Posts, und das ist, auch dieses Mal wieder der Fall. Andere Probleme gibt es eigentlich überhaupt nicht 

Es wurden Posts gelöscht, die dem allgemeinen Verständnis der Regeln entsprachen, ähnlich strukturierte Einträge sind noch immer im Schnäppchenjägerthread zu finden.
Von vielen Aktiven des Threads wird diese Löscherei augenscheinlich Regel-konformer Schnäppchen als Willkür empfunden.
Das die Moderation in einem solchen Forum zeitaufwändig ist kann ich mir wohl vorstellen, dass nicht jedes Schnäppchen vom Mod geprüft werden kann ob es wirklich günstig ist, auch logisch.
Aber inzwischen wird hier Selbes erwartet wie bei Mydealz, und das bin ich für meinen Teil nicht bereit zu liefern. Preis und Link is klar, aber am besten noch UVP, günstigsten Vergleichpreis (nächst teurerer Preis im Web), is mir zu aufwändig. Wenn jetzt jemand postet "MT5 für 65€ auf ww....", dann weiß ich ob das günstig ist, sofern ich mich damit umtreibe eine MT5 zu kaufen. Wenn ich es nicht weiß, und Sachen anstatt sie zu benötigen nur kaufe weil gerade günstig ist, dann sollte ich mir evtl mal Gedanken um mein Konsumverhalten machen.

Was hier gefördert wird ist genau das, was in "Bekloppte Preise im Bikemarkt" moniert wird: Ohne Ahnung von Preisen günstig einkaufen und bei Nichtgefallen teurer im Bikemarkt verkaufen.

Und bevor wer fragt: die 65€ für die MT5 waren ein Beispiel


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Februar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Um den Schäppchenthread zu entlasten hier der neueste Schnäppchenpost
> 
> 
> Hinweis: Die Ryde Edge sind eine Empfehlung wenn man auf echten Kampf bei der Reifenmontage steht.



Sogar mit UVP, DAS ist mal ein echter Mehrwert


----------



## fone (23. Februar 2017)

Aber wo ist der nächst günstigere Preis?!?  Post also melden und löschen lassen oder doch einfach die Fresse halten?


----------



## demlak (23. Februar 2017)

na.. wenn so gerne gelöscht wird.. dann kann man ja helfen! einfach alles melden, was nicht UVP angabe hat.. ist ja ein graus, dass sich jemand erdreistet dies nicht anzugeben... also auf auf.. wer arbeiten will, dem soll es ja nicht verwehrt bleiben =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (23. Februar 2017)

Na du stellst Fragen, umgehend im Schnäppchenjägerthread drauf antworten das der Vergleichspreis fehlt 

P.S.: Den günstigsten Preis eines Preisvergleichportals posten ist übrigens gemäß Mydealz noch lange kein Schnäppchen, also wehe das macht jemand


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Februar 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Sogar mit UVP, DAS ist mal ein echter Mehrwert


Ich hab den blöden UVP schnell ergooglet - für die erste FElge - und bei der zweiten einfach den selben Wert eingetragen. Stimmt wahrscheinlich eh nicht...


----------



## fone (23. Februar 2017)

Schlawiner!


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Februar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Schlawiner!


Ich passe mich halt den Regeln an.  bin gespannt, wie schwer der Reifen wirklich drauf geht *ggg* Sonntag Abend weiß ich es.


----------



## fone (23. Februar 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich passe mich halt den Regeln an.  bin gespannt, wie schwer der Reifen wirklich drauf geht *ggg* Sonntag Abend weiß ich es.


Geht schon, ich bin auch nicht zimperlich und zieh mit Reifenheber auf.
Ich krieg den Wulst halt nicht in die Mulde. Und mein Felgenband hat's zu Seite raus geschoben und umgefaltet. Bis das wieder unter dem Reifen war...


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Februar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Geht schon, ich bin auch nicht zimperlich und zieh mit Reifenheber auf.
> Ich krieg den Wulst halt nicht in die Mulde. Und mein Felgenband hat's zu Seite raus geschoben und umgefaltet. Bis das wieder unter dem Reifen war...


ui, da hast du wohl die Nerven zu früh weggeschmissen...das kenn ich.  "Ah, das geht schon. noch ein kleines bisserl. hhhhoppp! ah! ich arsch! warum net von vorne und in Ruhe!!!"


----------



## trompi (23. Februar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Um den Schäppchenthread zu entlasten hier der neueste Schnäppchenpost
> 
> 
> Hinweis: Die Ryde Edge sind eine Empfehlung wenn man auf echten Kampf bei der Reifenmontage steht.




Ich habe die Ryde Trace auf King/Kong und bin sehr zufrieden. Aufgrund des assymetrischen Felgenbettes sollte man die Reifen am Hinterrad von Scheibenseite und Vorderrad von der anderen aufziehen, dann gibt es keine Probleme. Wurde hier schon mal beschrieben, seitdem ist das kein Kampf mehr...


----------



## fone (23. Februar 2017)

mei... von der kurzen seite halt. 

trotzdem geht der reifenwulst bei mir nicht in die mulde  und der reifen hat immer spannung.


----------



## Dakeyras (23. Februar 2017)

Wahrscheinlich ne ungünstige Toleranzpaarung erwischt...


----------



## Bushkiller85 (23. Februar 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Deine zanox-Affiliate-Links funktionieren irgendwie bei mir nicht richtig!



Mal davon ab das die Links funktionieren gehört das jetzt wirklich mal in den Laberthread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (23. Februar 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Die Zanox Links macht afaik die Forensoftware rein. Anber nur wenn der UVP dabeisteht


Und ihr wundert euch das die Leute keinen Bock mehr haben, man kann sich doch im Sinne des Weltfriedens auch an die Regeln halten und sowas hier posten.



Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Auch wenn mein Beitrag gelöscht wird, bei mir kommen am iPhone/iPad über Tapatalk beim Anklicken der Links ganz normal die geposteten Seiten, ohne Affiliate Link.


Warum postest du es dann wenn dein Beitrag gelöscht wird. Sowas gehört halt auch nicht dort hin.


----------



## decay (23. Februar 2017)

Ja mei, mein Fehler... ändert aber an der Aussage nix. Im übrigen finde ich es schon geil, dass die mit den Affiliate Links Geld verdienen und dann künstliche Hürden einbauen wie UVP Angabe um ihren eigenen Profit dann doch wieder zu schmälern, weil sie den beitrag löschen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. Februar 2017)

Mods != Betreiber


----------



## cklein (24. Februar 2017)

Wollte mich hier bedanken für den Link mit dem Mavic Helm. Das ist ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## Guerill0 (24. Februar 2017)

wer für kleines Geld ein günstiges Zweit- oder Drittradl auf 29 Zoll sucht. 
http://www.fun-corner.de/de/mountainbike/517-felt-nine-70-2016.html
*Felt NINE 70 2016 für 290,-€*
UVP 649,-


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Februar 2017)

100€/119*100 heißt die Zauberformel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (26. Februar 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> DT Swiss M1700 Spline 2 (Centerlock) Laufradsatz in 27,5"/650b, Schimano Freilauf, BOOST 15x110mm / 12x148mm und schönem schwarz für *183,00€!!!*
> 
> Link: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...black-dts-m1700-15-110-dts-m1700-12-148.html#



Knapp verpasst, gabs am 21.02. sogar für nur 169€ mit dem Gutschein "*RCZBOST"*


----------



## LeoRollt (27. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> MT500 Spray Shorts in Schwarz bei Hibike für 55€, noch in allen Größen bisher:
> http://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdeal-n5261096d634cc



Habe ein Modell in "L" über und würde die Hose zum Selbstkostenpreis weitergeben, falls Interesse besteht, sonst geht sie Ende der Woche zurück zu hibike.


----------



## Auker (27. Februar 2017)

Bei Norma wird es demnächst einen Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer geben.
Kennt die jemand bzw. hat einer von euch so einen? Falls ja, wie sind die so für Hobbyradfahrer, die nur 2 x im Jahr am Rad schrauben?
IdR gilt ja gerade bei Werkzeug: Kaufs du billig kaufst du 2 x


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Februar 2017)

Ich würde sagen du machst die damit eher was kaputt als ganz...


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Februar 2017)

Auker schrieb:


> Bei Norma wird es demnächst einen Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer geben.
> Kennt die jemand bzw. hat einer von euch so einen? Falls ja, wie sind die so für Hobbyradfahrer, die nur 2 x im Jahr am Rad schrauben?
> IdR gilt ja gerade bei Werkzeug: Kaufs du billig kaufst du 2 x


so wird es damit auch sein. hab mir für 50€ vor vielen jahren einen werkzeugkoffer bei amazon geholt. war ein einsteigerkoffer und wurde in teilen schnell getauscht durch höherwertiges, aber auch durch aldi werkzeuge.
edit:
der kettennieter ist bei erstgebrauch direkt zerbrochen.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (27. Februar 2017)

das ist der übliche Chinesen Koffer, den gibts als X Marken und Ausstattungen
30€ sind gut für den, aber taugen tut das Zeug nicht viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (27. Februar 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Aldi werkzeuge die man nur 1-4 mal in seiner Biker-Karriere benötigt und somit min. von Park Tool kaufen sollte



Ich hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Februar 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal korrigiert


du zitierst mit gespaltener zunge.


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Februar 2017)

Neeeeee, nicht falsch verstehen. Manche Sachen tun es vom Albrecht, oder halt vom Lidl... Hab da damals nen Satz Ring-Maulschlüssel geholt, tun es genau so gut. Aber manche Sachen sollte man halt einfach in hochwertig kaufen. Son Koffer ist ein guter Einstieg - um zu lernen was man in "gut" braucht und was in "günstig" ausreicht.
War eigentlich anerkennend gemeint, wer gibt hier schon zu Werkzeug vom Discounter zu nutzen


----------



## Dakeyras (27. Februar 2017)

Hab immer noch den Montageständer von Lidl 
Ansonsten solche Sachen die man fast nie braucht in toller NORMA-Qualität:
Linksausdreher, Stufenbohrer, manuellen Schlagschrauber undundund [emoji38]


----------



## NewK (27. Februar 2017)

@Dakeyras 
Der is ja auch zu was zu gebrauchen


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Februar 2017)

Ständer 
Den hab ich auch, also den vom Lidl... Und den finde ich 3 mal besser als den tollen testsieger von Rose für den 3-fachen Preis


----------



## Auker (27. Februar 2017)

Ok ich sehe schon. Das Geld für den Werkzeugkoffer könnte man sich sparen.
Aber habt ihr auch einen Tipp für Einsteiger-Werkzeugkoffer?


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Februar 2017)

ich seh ihn als einsteigerkoffer, aber du wirst in naher zukunft einfach aufstocken. wichtig ist doch, dass du schrauben kannst. so sachen wie kettenpeitsche, oder ein speichenschlüssel geht nicht so schnell kaputt. kaufst du dir einzeln bestimmte werkzeuge bist du schnell jenseits von 100-200€ und mehr.


----------



## Dorango (27. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir ausgewähltes Werkzeug bei Superstar Compoments geholt, und bin soweit zufrieden damit. Man merkt das es nicht die Topqualität ist wie ich es vom meinem Geschäftswerkzeug gewohnt bin aber für die paar Mal wo man das reine Fahrradwerkzeug braucht reicht es alle mal.


----------



## AirTomac (27. Februar 2017)

Solltest mal bei einem bike Händler schauen. Also die üblichen Verdächtigen wenn es um online Händler geht. Da gibt's meistens viele Angebote. Aber so 60€ + solltest du schon ausgeben... je nachdem welches Werkzeug du genau brauchst. 
Wenn du wirklich nur das nötigste kaufen willst, dann besorg dir die Sachen lieber einzeln, so viel ist das ja dann nicht. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (27. Februar 2017)

Auker schrieb:


> Ok ich sehe schon. Das Geld für den Werkzeugkoffer könnte man sich sparen.
> Aber habt ihr auch einen Tipp für Einsteiger-Werkzeugkoffer?



kauf dir gezielt das Zeug das du brauchst
Wiha Inbus Satz, Zangen gibts gut und bezahlbar von Knippex etc.


----------



## veraono (27. Februar 2017)

Bei RCZ Gibt's  wie immer allerlei u.a. :

KTM lycan Rahmen in 53, Scheint mir günstig für 400.- 

Eine Sram S1000 38/24z  2x10 175 GXP Kurbel zum selber suchen für 45.-

Und verschiedene Dt Swiss-Felgen zwischen 10- und 15 Euro zum selber suchen.

Wie immer ganz bpa und uvp frei, dafür exklusiv nur hier veröffentlicht  im verlotterten Underground der Schnäppchen.


----------



## Dorango (27. Februar 2017)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> kauf dir gezielt das Zeug das du brauchst
> Wiha Inbus Satz, Zangen gibts gut und bezahlbar von Knippex etc.



Da muss ich zustimmen. Die Hälfte in den ganzen Fahrradkoffern braucht evtl. nie. Lieber ein gutes Standardwerkzeug. Bei Sechskantschlüsseln nicht sparen.(eigene Erfahrung)


----------



## Auker (27. Februar 2017)

Alles klar. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Februar 2017)

Oben ein in meinen Augen gutes Beispiel für (zumindest für meinen Zweck) unnützes Werkzeug: Kettennieter... Klar, kostet nicht viel, ist aber an nem Multitool meist mit dran, welches man eh für unterwegs dabei haben sollte. Ich brauche den Kettennieter nie und nimmer so oft, als das der Nieter vom Multitool nicht ausreichend wäre.
Andersrum hält der bei richtiger Benutzung aber auch ewig.
Was hast Du denn konkret vor, also wofür Du jetzt das Werkzeug benötigst?

Immer dran denken das manches Werkzeug ja auch im Haushalt, am Auto, etc. gute Dienste leisten kann. Daher bei "universellen" Sachen eher was besseres kaufen und sinnlose Sachen weglassen 
Vorredner haben da schon gute Tipps gegeben (Wiha/Wera Inbusschlüssel, gibt's schöne Sets, Ratsche + Drehmomentschlüssel von Proxxon, Kettenschlosszange zum öffnen darf dann wiederum günstig sein und muss nicht von Park Tool sein... Zangen, Seitenschneider von Knippex etc)


----------



## Dorango (27. Februar 2017)

Kettenschlosszange? Das Teil ist in meinen Augen Geldmacherei. Eine Guten Wasserpumpenzange verrichtet da genauso den Dienst. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## AirTomac (27. Februar 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Kettenschlosszange? Das Teil ist in meinen Augen Geldmacherei. Eine Guten Wasserpumpenzange verrichtet da genauso den Dienst. Aber jedem das seine.




Stimmt. Die brauchst du ja auch um den Steuersatz zu justieren und die Innenlagerschalen rein- und rauszuknorzen. Da kann man sich das echt sparen!


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Februar 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Kettenschlosszange



Das mit dem Kettennieter war nicht persönlich gemeint, aber die Wasserpumpenzange die bei 11-Fach Kettenschlössern passt kannst doch sonst für nix brauchen 
Wasserpumpenzange muss schon ne ordentliche Größe haben, da sie in der Werkzeug-Rangfolge direkt zwischen Hammer und Eisenstange logiert, frei nach einem kölschen Karnevalslied:
"hammer kinne Hammer, nemme mir de Zang, hammer kinne Zang, nemme mir de Iesestang"


----------



## duc-mo (28. Februar 2017)

Die Anforderungen ans Werkzeug gehen einfach weit auseinander und jeder sollte so ehrlich zu sich selbst sein, dass man nicht wissen kann was andere für Räder haben und womit sie da kämpfen... Ich möchte meinen "richtigen" Kettennieter z.B. nicht missen, dafür kann ich sehr gut auf eine Kettenschlosszange verzichten... 

Insgesamt geht das aber ziemlich am Thema vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Februar 2017)

Der Norma-Koffer sieht viel besser aus als der vergleichbare, den ich vor 10 Jahren gekauft habe.
Da scheinen viele nützliche Teile drin zu sein.
Edit: Hmmm.... Nichts überflüssiges mehr drin.

-aktueller HT2-Innlagerschlüssel
-Kettenpeitsche
-Kettennieter, den hab ich öfter verwendet als den am Multitool
-Kassetten"nuss" ...wie heißt das?
-Kurbelabzieher
-Hollowtech 2 Kurbelfestzieh-Plastik Ding.
-is das ein Werkzeug für ein Isis-Tretlager?
-Dicker Inbus
-Pedalschlüssel
-Inbus-set (so eins vom Baumarkt hab ich vor der MTB-Zeit jahrelang benutzt)
vermutlich hat das sogar einen 25er Torx dran.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (28. Februar 2017)

Ich würd mir auch einzeln kaufen was man braucht. In den Koffern (es sei denn man nimmt nen richtigen für 200+) fehlt sowieso immer das was man gerade braucht. Und die Hälfte hab ich noch nie benutzt.


----------



## veraono (28. Februar 2017)

Der Norma Koffer ist ganz gut sortiert für den Einstieg als Gelegenheits-Schrauber. Wenn was kaputt geht kann man immer noch höherwertig nachkaufen und hat nicht viel kaputt gemacht, ist dafür von vornherein für (fast) alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet.


----------



## mikefize (28. Februar 2017)

Dorango schrieb:


> Kettenschlosszange? Das Teil ist in meinen Augen Geldmacherei. Eine Guten Wasserpumpenzange verrichtet da genauso den Dienst. Aber jedem das seine.



Ich hab mir irgendwann mal so ein Teil mitbestellt, um über die VSK-Frei Grenze zu kommen. Nach dem ersten Mal benutzen hab ich mich gefragt, wieso ich die 5€ nicht schon früher investiert und mich stattdessen mit ner Wasserpumpenzange rumgeärgert hab. So unterschiedlich können die Ansichten sein


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Februar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn der bauer nicht schwimmen kann, liegt es nicht an der badehose.


sondern am traktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (28. Februar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn der bauer nicht schwimmen kann, liegt es nicht an der badehose.



Besser Schwimmflügel als hilflos ersaufen. Manchmal muss man fehlendes Talent einfach erkennen


----------



## boblike (28. Februar 2017)

Arbeite seit 5 Jahre mit einem 50€ Koffer und nutze sehr viele Tools daraus. Habe damit bestimmt schon 6 Räder von null aufgebaut und noch kein einziges der Werkzeuge zeigt Verschleiß. Zugekauft habe ich nur einen Drehmoment Schlüssel und eine Bowdenzug Zange. Kürzlich habe ich einen Park Tool Ständer im Angebot geschossen und den vom Lidl ersetzt.  Der von Lidl braucht sich nicht verstecken, eher im Gegenteil. In machen Übungen macht er sogar eine bessere Figur. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (28. Februar 2017)

Madame et Monsieur.. wäre fein, wenn Grundsatzdiskussionen vielleicht in eigenen Threads ihre Würdigung finden.. 

kann man an der Stelle sagen, dass nun alles bezüglich pro/contra 50 euro Werkzeugkiste ausgetauscht wurde? Danke =)


----------



## carpe noctem (1. März 2017)

Hallo!
Gibt es einen neuen Gutschein von Bike-Mailorder?


----------



## demlak (1. März 2017)

carpe noctem schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Gibt es einen neuen Gutschein von Bike-Mailorder?


schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/


----------



## carpe noctem (1. März 2017)

Danke! Den Thread kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## arghlol (1. März 2017)

Bei dem allseits beliebten Luxemburger Onlineshop gibt es mal wieder Sram Carbonkurbeln für GXP für einen recht guten Preis: 
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/c...70mm-w-o-bb-red-00-6115-424-000/category/113/

Mit dem Code "RCZSRM" kommt man auf 140,- + Versandkosten. 
UVP oder Vergleichspreise habe ich leider keine


----------



## veraono (1. März 2017)

arghlol schrieb:


> Bei dem allseits beliebten Luxemburger Onlineshop gibt es mal wieder Sram Carbonkurbeln für GXP für einen recht guten Preis:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/c...70mm-w-o-bb-red-00-6115-424-000/category/113/
> 
> Mit dem Code "RCZSRM" kommt man auf 140,- + Versandkosten.
> UVP oder Vergleichspreise habe ich leider keine


Kann mir geholfen werden?
Wenn ich bestellen will gibt er mir als Länder-Auswahl nur Österreich, Dänemark, Andorra und Schweden an, Deutschland leider nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2017)

.


----------



## veraono (1. März 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> über die deutsche seite gehts.
> 
> 146,58 €


Jo, danke . Leider mittlerweile dann ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joeyduennes (1. März 2017)

Wollte auch eine ordern, aber natürlich ausverkauft.


----------



## boblike (1. März 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Fizik Kurve Aluminium Sattel (Snake und Bull verfügbar) für 78€ statt UVP 220€. (Link über Google Link Shortener, um die zanox Affiliate Links aus der Forumssoftware zu umgehen). Auch hier gilt der Ausverkaufs-Coupon CLEAR2017 und der Sattel kostet nur noch 68€.



Wo liegt eigentlich dein Problem? 
IBC stellt uns einen kostenlosen Service zur Verfügung und holt sich das Geld auf andre Weise, dass für uns alles kostenlos bleiben kann. Dieser Links schaden doch keinem. Du zahlst das selbe. Also setz deine Alu Hut auf, verstecke dich im Keller und lass uns in Ruhe mit deiner Paranoia. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teuflor (2. März 2017)

Holy fuck!

EX 1501 27,5 für 330€ bei rcz  Checkt eure Newsletter.


----------



## hardtails (2. März 2017)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Holy fuck!
> 
> EX 1501 27,5 für 330€ bei rcz  Checkt eure Newsletter.



http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/dt-swi...ck-wex1501bhexs012600-wex1501nhdas011509.html
Code *RCZEX*

Aber Achtung, 110x20  Nabe vorne....


----------



## Bildbrecher (2. März 2017)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Holy fuck!
> 
> EX 1501 27,5 für 330€ bei rcz  Checkt eure Newsletter.


wie kommst du auf den Preis?


----------



## frogmatic (2. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Achtung, 110x20  Nabe vorne....


Geil


----------



## fone (2. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Madame et Monsieur.. wäre fein, wenn Grundsatzdiskussionen vielleicht in eigenen Threads ihre Würdigung finden..
> 
> kann man an der Stelle sagen, dass nun alles bezüglich pro/contra 50 euro Werkzeugkiste ausgetauscht wurde? Danke =)


Passt schon, is der Laberthread.


----------



## frogmatic (2. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Madame et Monsieur


Mesdames et Messieurs, wenn schon


----------



## kreisbremser (2. März 2017)

ich bin gegen diese französierung des abendlandes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (2. März 2017)

französisierung?


----------



## kreisbremser (2. März 2017)

auch die. es wird alles im linguizid enden.


----------



## frogmatic (2. März 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich bin gegen diese französierung des abendlandes!


Wieso, das machen wir comme-il-faut aus der schasse-la-mäng


----------



## kreisbremser (2. März 2017)

teile deiner aussage verunsichern mich.


----------



## Jaerrit (2. März 2017)

Mich verunsichern hin und wieder ganze Teile dieses Forums


----------



## fone (2. März 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich bin gegen diese französierung des abendlandes!


Ich finds gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (2. März 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich finds gut.


das schreibst du nur weil ich eine minderheit bin.


----------



## Joeyduennes (2. März 2017)

Bekommt man die Angebote auch, wenn man den Deutschen Newsletter hat, oder brauch man den Französischen?


----------



## kreisbremser (2. März 2017)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Angebote auch, wenn man den Deutschen Newsletter hat, oder brauch man den Französischen?


ich glaube ich hatte den auf deutsch. kann aber sicher nicht schaden ihn auf französisch zu bekommen. evtl gibt es dann einen schnapper mehr.


----------



## pillepalle127 (2. März 2017)

Wie bekomme ich denn den deutschen Newsletter? Ich hab das nicht hingekriegt...

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kreisbremser (2. März 2017)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich denn den deutschen Newsletter? Ich hab das nicht hingekriegt...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


http://www.rczbikeshop.de/
links unten steht newsletter


----------



## fone (2. März 2017)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich denn den deutschen Newsletter? Ich hab das nicht hingekriegt...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


Meiner kommt auch in verschiedenen fremdartigen Sprachen, nur Deutsch ist nicht dabei.

Aber da wir eh so international  sind...


----------



## Teuflor (2. März 2017)

Ich hab französisch und englisch aboniert, mal is der eine schneller, mal der andere ;()


----------



## Felger (2. März 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/dt-swi...ck-wex1501bhexs012600-wex1501nhdas011509.html
> Code *RCZEX*
> 
> Aber Achtung, 110x20  Nabe vorne....



ist die Umbaubar auf 100x15?


----------



## fone (2. März 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> ist die Umbaubar auf 100x15?


Müsste. Gibt zumindest haufenweise "DT Swiss Umrüstkit" s.
Welche Nabe ist das?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (2. März 2017)

ah - i.O.
dann der
https://www.bike24.de/p137058.html


----------



## Jaerrit (2. März 2017)

Womit das vermeintliche Schnäppchen dann nochmal 30€ teurer wird  Sind die 2016er DT LRS eigentlich schon die mit der weiten Maulweite oder sind das noch die "Schmalen"?
Wer "günstige" DT LRS mit Wunschkomponenten möchte kann auch bei Bikestacja in PL schauen, schlechter als so ein maschinelles Fabrikteil werden die auch nicht sein


----------



## Felger (2. März 2017)

und XD muss man evtl auch noch einrechnen


----------



## Jaerrit (2. März 2017)

Hier mal ein Beispiel aus Polen... Leider findet man nicht viele Erfahrungen zu dem Händler, Kollege hat mal nen Reifen bestellt, lief alles sauber


----------



## frogmatic (2. März 2017)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Ab 6.3. bei Lidl gibts den Montageständer wieder


Fail - da ist gar kein UVP dabei 





@Jaerrit : der bikestacja ist schon länger im Geschäft, hab da auch schonmal über ebay was gekauft - unauffällig.


----------



## Jaerrit (2. März 2017)

> @Jaerrit : der bikestacja ist schon länger im Geschäft, hab da auch schonmal über ebay was gekauft - unauffällig.



Bei eBay isser aber teurer 

Nicht immer nur nach Luxemburg schauen, auch die entgegengesetzte Himmelsrichtung kann auch einen Blick wert sein


----------



## Schibbl (2. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich dein Problem?
> IBC stellt uns einen kostenlosen Service zur Verfügung und holt sich das Geld auf andre Weise, dass für uns alles kostenlos bleiben kann. Dieser Links schaden doch keinem. Du zahlst das selbe. Also setz deine Alu Hut auf, verstecke dich im Keller und lass uns in Ruhe mit deiner Paranoia.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Im Thread werde ich angepflaumt weil von mir Links zu CRC eingestellt werden die durch die Forumssoftware (ohne mein Zutun) über den zanox Server laufen. Dann stellt sich noch so ein Vollpfosten hin und beleidigt mich als paranoides Alu-Hütchen weil ich den anderen Vollpfosten, die sich durch ihren Browserverlauf verfolgt fühlen, nicht wieder auf den Schlips treten wollte. Sagt mal hakt es eigentlich bei euch allen? Schaut ihr zu oft ins Frazenbuch, oder was? Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll von jedem angepisst zu werden, weil er/sie irgendetwas in einen Scheiß Link zu einem Produkt mit einem - nach meinem Geschmack - günstigen Preis als unpassend empfindet. Und jetzt stell dir mal die Frage was zur Hölle du für ein Kasper bist? Lern Radfahren oder oder wenn du es schon kannst trainiere ein bisschen, dann brauchst du dein Ego nicht über dämliche Kommentare in einem Radforum aufwerten.

Und fühlt es sich gut an genauso angepisst zu werden?


----------



## kreisbremser (2. März 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Im Thread werde ich angepflaumt weil von mir Links zu CRC eingestellt werden die durch die Forumssoftware (ohne mein Zutun) über den zanox Server laufen. Dann stellt sich noch so ein Vollpfosten hin und beleidigt mich als paranoides Alu-Hütchen weil ich den anderen Vollpfosten, die sich durch ihren Browserverlauf verfolgt fühlen, nicht wieder auf den Schlips treten wollte. Sagt mal hakt es eigentlich bei euch allen? Schaut ihr zu oft ins Frazenbuch, oder was? Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll von jedem angepisst zu werden, weil er/sie irgendetwas in einen Scheiß Link zu einem Produkt mit einem - nach meinem Geschmack - günstigen Preis als unpassend empfindet. Und jetzt stell dir mal die Frage was zur Hölle du für ein Kasper bist? Lern Radfahren oder oder wenn du es schon kannst trainiere ein bisschen, dann brauchst du dein Ego nicht über dämliche Kommentare in einem Radforum aufwerten.
> 
> Und fühlt es sich gut an genauso angepisst zu werden?


ich versteh nicht mal worüber ihr redet. mir latte wer wo was verdient. wenn einer einen link hat, dann klick ich bis mein konto leer ist.


----------



## Schibbl (2. März 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht mal worüber ihr redet. mir latte wer wo was verdient. wenn einer einen link hat, dann klick ich bis mein konto leer ist.


Danke für die Worte. Ich fühle dass es noch normale Menschen in diesem Forum gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (2. März 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Danke für die Worte. Ich fühle dass es noch normale Menschen in diesem Forum gibt.


mir unbegreiflich warum man jemanden ankacken muss, weil er/sie freundlicherweise einen link postet um andere am glückshormonausschüttenden prozess des kaufens teilhaben zu lassen.


----------



## frogmatic (2. März 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Bei eBay isser aber teurer


War eine Versteigerung - also doch billiger. In diesem Fall


----------



## myxor (3. März 2017)

Ist dieser Montagestände von lidl (https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-fahrradmontagestaender/p241272) zu gebrauchen oder ist das Schrott?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. März 2017)

myxor schrieb:


> Ist dieser Montagestände von lidl (https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-fahrradmontagestaender/p241272) zu gebrauchen oder ist das Schrott?


Hab ich seit 3 Jahren, für den Preis top. Etwas Carbon-Montagepaste oder Sandpapier an die Schwenkarme, dann muss man die auch nicht so zuknallen. Zur Montage von Innenlagern eher weniger geeignet, aber ansonsten vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Teuflor (3. März 2017)

Hab den Lidl Ständer nen Jahr benutzt, für öfters schrauben hab ich dann aber umgerüstet da der mir doch zu wackelig war.

P/L Top. Wer aber mega Qualität für 25€ erwartet wird enttäuscht.


----------



## NewK (3. März 2017)

Jop, kann ich auch bestätigen. P/L ist echt top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myxor (3. März 2017)

Danke für die Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## kRoNiC (3. März 2017)

ztmguru schrieb:


> Zwar nicht aktuell, aber wie ich finde ein heißer Preis für das Mondraker:
> 
> http://www.freecycle.fr/de/vtt-dh/3...ewsletter=23&SubmitCurrency=yes&id_currency=1



Sorry, ein 5 Jahre altes Bike mit älterer Geo für 1500€ ... was soll daran ein Schnäppchen sein?


----------



## dragonjackson (3. März 2017)

Nein, bitte nicht wieder die halbjährliche Diskussion über die Qualität des Montageständers!!! Arghhhh... 
#deaktiviere 
#benachrichtigungen 
#dieserthread 
#zweiwochen


----------



## fone (3. März 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel aus Polen... Leider findet man nicht viele Erfahrungen zu dem Händler, Kollege hat mal nen Reifen bestellt, lief alles sauber


"1840g"

was willst du uns damit sagen?

Da ist doch Actionsports ne Alternative. 

Mein DTSWISS XM1501 LRS gefällt mir 100 mal besser als der  80€ billigere LRS von Superstar, der leider mies zentriert ist. richtig mies. aber laut superstar im rahmen. 
bevor ich den verkaufen könnte, müsste ich den zentrieren lassen...


----------



## NewK (3. März 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Nein, bitte nicht wieder die halbjährliche Diskussion über die Qualität des Montageständers!!! Arghhhh...
> #deaktiviere
> #benachrichtigungen
> #dieserthread
> #zweiwochen


Stimmt, das Thema wurde ja beim letzten Mal schon ausführlich diskutiert 
Entweder mal hier ein halbes Jahr zurückblättern oder mal im Lidl/Aldi-Thread suchen...


----------



## fone (3. März 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Im Thread werde ich angepflaumt weil von mir Links zu CRC eingestellt werden die durch die Forumssoftware (ohne mein Zutun) über den zanox Server laufen. Dann stellt sich noch so ein Vollpfosten hin und beleidigt mich als paranoides Alu-Hütchen weil ich den anderen Vollpfosten, die sich durch ihren Browserverlauf verfolgt fühlen, nicht wieder auf den Schlips treten wollte. Sagt mal hakt es eigentlich bei euch allen? Schaut ihr zu oft ins Frazenbuch, oder was? Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll von jedem angepisst zu werden, weil er/sie irgendetwas in einen Scheiß Link zu einem Produkt mit einem - nach meinem Geschmack - günstigen Preis als unpassend empfindet. Und jetzt stell dir mal die Frage was zur Hölle du für ein Kasper bist? Lern Radfahren oder oder wenn du es schon kannst trainiere ein bisschen, dann brauchst du dein Ego nicht über dämliche Kommentare in einem Radforum aufwerten.
> 
> Und fühlt es sich gut an genauso angepisst zu werden?


TL;DR

Aber ich würde im Schnäppchenthread einfach nicht mehr posten, sondern hier.

@dragonjackson


----------



## Jaerrit (3. März 2017)

fone schrieb:


> "1840g"
> 
> was willst du uns damit sagen?
> 
> ...



Ich hatte den EX 1501 etwas tiefer in der Produkthierarchie im Kopf, aber das wäre dann der E1700, sorry... Die ganzen umgelabelten Novatec oder was auch immer Superstar da verkauft jetzt mit DT vergleichen zu wollen passt aber auch nicht ganz  Aber du hast schon recht, ein EX1501 ist eine andere Liga als der von mir verlinkte.

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das es auch noch andere günstige Quellen (als AS) gibt, und ein halbwegs solide (im Sinne von "solides Handwerk") handaufgebauter Satz ist mir lieber als ein maschineller zusammengebauter Satz.


----------



## Beppe (3. März 2017)

Irre ich, oder ist der Schnäppchen Thread quasi tot? Schade schade...


----------



## fone (3. März 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Irre ich, oder ist der Schnäppchen Thread quasi tot? Schade schade...


Ich hingegen hab mich eher gewundert, dass da immer noch so viel gepostet wurde.


----------



## Jaerrit (3. März 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hingegen hab mich eher gewundert, dass da immer noch so viel gepostet wurde.



Unbelehrbare "gefällt mir"-Jäger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaubarschbub (5. März 2017)

Fahrradständer bei Lidl ab 06.03.17

https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-fahrr...?fromRecommendation=true&scenario=top_selling

Ist das was für die 26,- Euro? Habe noch keinen und würde morgen mal vorbeifahren. Hat den schon jemand (oder einen ähnlichen?)


----------



## kreisbremser (5. März 2017)

den finden viele seit einigen jahren gut.wird auch ständig hier erwähnt.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. März 2017)

Montageständer bei Lidl? Nie von gehört, die Suchfunktion spuckt auch nichts aus


----------



## NewK (5. März 2017)

Echt jetzt Leute? 
Ein f*****g Seite vorher wird das Thema abermals behandelt 

Und PS... bei Amazon gibt´s jetzt auch Autos


----------



## Blaubarschbub (5. März 2017)

Sorry, ich bin halt noch nicht so eine Lichtgestalt. Im Nachhinein hätt ich`s wissen müssen - aber es geht ja auch darum den Link zu posten falls noch jemand Interesse hat.

Und nochmals Entschuldigung für die Störung der Sonntags Ruhe


----------



## NewK (5. März 2017)

Kein Ding


----------



## Rumpelchen (5. März 2017)

Sieht auf jeden fall nicht schlecht aus das ding. Nur das 4er bein würde mich stören.


Ich gebe für solche sachen lieber etwas mehr aus und habe keinen zusätzlichen Ärger mit solchen sachen.


----------



## demlak (5. März 2017)

was is denn bei dir "etwas"?


----------



## NewK (5. März 2017)

Der bereitet keinen Ärger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (5. März 2017)

Teure Ständer gibt es natürlich ausschließlich mit weniger als wie 4 Beinen  Schlechter als der Testsieger von Rose is der nicht, kostet aber nur ein Drittel. Die 4-Bein Variante ist lediglich blöd wenn man zu wenig Platz hat. Betrifft aber auch teure 4-Beiner...


----------



## nobss (5. März 2017)

Beim Montageständer würde ich nicht an der falschen Stelle Sparen, sonst kauft man 2x oder eventuell sogar 3x.
Klar kann man bei dem Lidl Preis nicht viel falsch machen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der so funktionell ist wie mein Feedback Montageständer (Kralle lässt sich um 360 Grad drehen und Umkippen ist auch kein Thema. Der Rahmen wird auch nicht einfach nur mit einer Feder geklemmt/unter Spannung, schonender fürs Carbon)


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2017)

.


----------



## decay (5. März 2017)

Die Feder ist doch nur dazu da die Halterung wieder zu öffnen.


----------



## nobss (5. März 2017)

Ich möchte meinen Carbonrahmen mit so einer Klammer nicht fixieren, aber jeder wie er mag.
Irgendwo muss ja die Spannung herkommen damit der Rahmen an Ort und Stelle bleibt.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (5. März 2017)

@nobss Den Carbonrahmen kannst du mit jeder Halterung schrotten wenn Du zu fest klemmst. Eine Feder ist eingebaut um die Backen der Halterung auseinanderzudrücken nachdem man die Klemmung gelöst hat.

Ich wart ja noch, dass mein Lidl Ständer auseinanderfällt um upzugraden, aber der hält jetzt schon Jahre ohne Murren 

Schnapp: Raceface BSA 30 Innenlager mit Code RCZBLM für 15,99

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/raceface-bottom-bracket-cinch-bsa-30mm-black-14040483.html


----------



## nobss (5. März 2017)

Ich meine auch nicht die kleine Feder, Sondern wie der Rahmen bei diesem System geklemmt wird.
Sorry aber irgendwo muss der Günstige Preis herkommen. Sorry für Feder, unter Spannung ist besser.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2017)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2017)

.


----------



## demlak (5. März 2017)

sorry,.. aber was soll es bringen ohne selbstgemachte erfahrungen über einen montageständer herzuziehen, der von dutzenden usern über dutzende threads hinweg überall im forum gelobt wird?

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## NewK (5. März 2017)

Machst ´nen Lappen mehrlagig in die böse Klammer, dann klappt´s auch mit ´nem Carbon-Rahmen


----------



## nobss (5. März 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> auch nicht anders als bei dem hier z.b.:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/ParkTool/Montagestaender-PCS-10-p18345/



Naja bei dem MS
- anpassbarer Klemmdruck der Halteklaue vermeidet Beschädigungen an dünnen Rohren

Das kann der Lidl z.B. nicht

@decay 
Ich habe nix davon geschrieben das der von Lidl nicht Jahre hält, nur mal zur Info


----------



## decay (5. März 2017)

Der Klemmdruck ist bei dem Lidlteil genauso anpassbar.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (5. März 2017)

Achsooooooooo, gut das ich ich noch eine Alu Sattelstütze habe wo ich meinen Carbon Rahmen klemmen kann. Ich hole das Ding morgen mal. Für die ca. 3x im Jahr wo ich den brauche sind die 26 Euro perfektes Preis- Nutzungsverhältnis.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (5. März 2017)

@demlak
Ich habe einen Montagestaender von Park Tool seit 3 Jahren. Der Lidl Ständer kostet nur 1/4 von dem Park Tool im Angebot.
@nobss
Carbonrahmen sollte man eh nicht klemmen, lieber am Sattelrohr befestigen!!!

Aber ich weiss was du meinst, die Schnellspanner oder Federspanner sind trotzdem totaler murks...


----------



## nobss (5. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> sorry,.. aber was soll es bringen ohne selbstgemachte erfahrungen über einen montageständer herzuziehen, der von dutzenden usern über dutzende threads hinweg überall im forum gelobt wird?
> 
> *kopfschüttel*



Sorry habe nur meine Meinung gepostet nach dem User nach einem Feedback gefragt haben.
Wenn Lidl es MTB im Angebot würde ich es auch da kaufen


----------



## demlak (5. März 2017)

nobss schrieb:


> Sorry habe nur meine Meinung gepostet nach dem User nach einem Feedback gefragt haben.



Die Diskrepanz zwischen Meinung und Vorurteil macht hier den großen Unterschied


----------



## Jaerrit (5. März 2017)

Also ich würde einfach Griptape im Baumarkt kaufen, kost' höchstens 5€


----------



## nobss (5. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Die Diskrepanz zwischen Meinung und Vorurteil macht hier den großen Unterschied



Mit meine Meinung, Bedenken, Vorurteilen musst Du leben oder einfach nicht lesen. Macht für mich Absolut kein Unterschied,
sind kostenlos 

Mal zur Info

Forum bedeutet
- eine öffentliche Diskussion
- geeigneter Ort oder Personenkreis, um etwas zu erörtern


----------



## musiclust (5. März 2017)

Also der Lidl Montageständer hält mein Fully nicht gerade. Es kippt, an der Sattelstütze geklemmt, nicht gerade sondern es kippt immer nach vorne.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. März 2017)

musiclust schrieb:


> Also der Lidl Montageständer hält mein Fully nicht gerade. Es kippt, an der Sattelstütze geklemmt, nicht gerade sondern es kippt immer nach vorne.


du musst die luft aus der gabel lassen, sonst ist es vorn zu schwer. 
oberrohr scheint meist doch der bessere platz zum aufhängen zu sein. zumal viele heute eine absenkbare stütze montiert haben.


----------



## musiclust (5. März 2017)

Habe die Luft durch Helium ersetzt. Hat nichts genutzt.


----------



## boblike (5. März 2017)

musiclust schrieb:


> Also der Lidl Montageständer hält mein Fully nicht gerade. Es kippt, an der Sattelstütze geklemmt, nicht gerade sondern es kippt immer nach vorne.


Ich hab da Carbon Montage Paste drunter gemacht und dann hat es herhalten. 

Habe den Park Tool und den vom Lidl. Bis auf das Abkippen macht der von Lidl fast einen besseren Eindruck. Wenn man bedenkt das der von Lidl nur die 10% soviel gekostet hat, dann ist dieser klarer test Sieger. 

Aber wer das nicht glaubt, ruhig einen Sack treuen kaufen und sich einreden dass dieser es am besten kann. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. März 2017)

Der Lidl-Ständer ist super, der hält sogar mein Pedelec zuverlässig. Allerdings muss man, wie bereits erwähnt, das Oberrohr zur Befestigung nutzen und wenigstens halbwegs den Schwerpunkt berücksichtigen.


----------



## Phi-Me (5. März 2017)

Schleifpapier zwischenlegen hilft auch, wenn keine carbonpaste vorhanden 

Dann klappts...


----------



## NewK (5. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich hab da Carbon Montage Paste drunter gemacht und dann hat es herhalten.
> [...]





Phimi schrieb:


> Schleifpapier zwischenlegen hilft auch, wenn keine carbonpaste vorhanden
> 
> Dann klappts...


Jap, kann ich bestätigen.


Toll, Sonntagabend und mein Popcorn ist alle


----------



## nobss (5. März 2017)

Wenn ich das jetzt lese, gibt's doch ein paar Defizite. Aber für den Preis völlig OK.
Und genau solche Schwächen hat mein Montageständer halt nicht. Auch wenn ich an der Sattelstütze klemme kann ich das Bike so drehen das man Easy an jeder Stelle rankommt/arbeiten kann, auf den Schwerpunkt brauche ich da nicht achten da Absolut Standfest.
Irgendwo muss der hohe Preis ja herkommen, z.B. kann ich bei Bedarf Ersatzteile bestellen.
Ist halt wie mit einem MTB, man kann sich für kleines Geld eins im Baumarkt kaufen oder beim Fachhändler ein paar mehr Euros investieren.
Das muss jeder für sich Entscheiden. Kommt halt auch drauf welche arbeiten damit gemacht werden und wie oft. Nur kleiner Service und Pflege oder doch alle arbeiten vom komplett Aufbau, Zerlegen, jeden Service.

@demlak
Danke für den Link von unten, da habe ich noch mehr Schwächen gefunden  aber bestimmt stehen die ersten Schnäppchenjäger schon ab 5 Uhr vorm Lidl  und von überall Gelobt ist ja auch ein wenig übertrieben  aber Shit Happens


----------



## demlak (5. März 2017)

was aber oben erwähnt wurde: teurer bedeutet nicht, dass genau diese "Nachteile" ausgebügelt sind.. 

der Ständer ist und bleibt gleichwertig mit vielen höherpreisigeren Modellen.

wie auch immer... schnäppchen-laberthread.. zu dem ständer gibt es eigene threads... 
siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lidl-montagestaender-mit-bildern.712969/#post-12129786


----------



## q_FTS_p (6. März 2017)

nobss schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt lese, gibt's doch ein paar Defizite. Aber für den Preis völlig OK.
> Und genau solche Schwächen hat mein Montageständer halt nicht. Auch wenn ich an der Sattelstütze klemme kann ich das Bike so drehen das man Easy an jeder Stelle rankommt/arbeiten kann, auf den Schwerpunkt brauche ich da nicht achten da Absolut Standfest.
> Irgendwo muss der hohe Preis ja herkommen, z.B. kann ich bei Bedarf Ersatzteile bestellen.
> Ist halt wie mit einem MTB, man kann sich für kleines Geld eins im Baumarkt kaufen oder beim Fachhändler ein paar mehr Euros investieren.
> ...



Hab auch den Feedback Montageständer. Bei schwereren Rädern (14kg aufwärts) muss man auch bei dem aufpassen, dass der Schwerpunkt vom Rad in etwa über einen der Standfüße liegt, sonst kann auch der kippen, insbesondere, wenn man ihn sehr weit ausfährt.
Das Lidl Teil hat ein Freund; für den Preis empfehlenswert. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten waren etwas umständlich gelöst, soweit ich mich erinnere; aber nix was ihn unbrauchbar machen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (6. März 2017)

*FIVE TEN Schuhe Freerider Contact 
79.98EUR*
Leider nicht in 44: 

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=15249
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70


----------



## zymnokxx (6. März 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> *FIVE TEN Schuhe Freerider Contact
> 79.98EUR*
> Leider nicht in 44:
> 
> ...



Die Felgen finde ich auch empfehlenswert als Schnäppchen: von 55€ auf 18€ reduziert


----------



## Bildbrecher (6. März 2017)

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...-qr15mm-tapered-black-fopmebfbieas49613s.html

Ich finde diese Gabel interessant. Hat jemand sie irgendwo billiger gesehen?


----------



## Bushkiller85 (6. März 2017)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...-qr15mm-tapered-black-fopmebfbieas49613s.html
> 
> Ich finde diese Gabel interessant. Hat jemand sie irgendwo billiger gesehen?


https://www.bike24.de/p1138377.html Das is die doch oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. März 2017)

.


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. März 2017)

Such übergangsweise einen 184mm Dämpfer für's Phantom. preis? unter 50 EUR! Meiner hängt bei Cosmic.....


----------



## AnAx (6. März 2017)

Bildbrecher schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...-qr15mm-tapered-black-fopmebfbieas49613s.html
> 
> Ich finde diese Gabel interessant. Hat jemand sie irgendwo billiger gesehen?



Ja, bei RCZ 

Gib im Warenkorb mal den Code RCZDTF ein (bis heute, 6. März, Mitternacht gültig). Damit geht der Preis auf 700 € runter...


----------



## demlak (6. März 2017)

@Bildbrecher und @GrazerTourer und wen es noch interessiert... es gibt fürs Suchen einen gesonderten Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


----------



## jammerlappen (6. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> @Bildbrecher und @GrazerTourer und wen es noch interessiert... es gibt fürs Suchen einen gesonderten Thread:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


 

...man könnte sich ja auch mal wieder über die noch nicht gelöschten Schnäppchen mokieren...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. März 2017)

Reverb Stealth bei RCZ für 239,- in verschiedenen Hüben und Durchmessern, auch 150 mm dabei. Code RCZREV verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (7. März 2017)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Reverb Stealth bei RCZ für 239,- in verschiedenen Hüben und Durchmessern, auch 150 mm dabei. Code RCZREV verwenden.


150mm ausverkauft


----------



## CrossX (7. März 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Faltschloss von Lidl? Ich suche ein kleines Schloss,  wenn ich mal im Café sitze oder Brötchen hole.


----------



## Jaerrit (7. März 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> von Lidl



Haben die nicht auch gerade einen Montageständer, der soll glaube ich ganz gut sein 

Ohne es mir angesehen zu haben, für Cafe-Terrassen oder Biergärten kann man gegen Spontan-Diebstähle auch gut den Helm ans Vorderrad machen, bzw. wenn man zu zweit ist Räder hintereinander anlehnen und Vorder- und Hinterrad der beiden Räder mit einem Helm verbinden. Ersetzt kein Schloss, ist klar. Wenn das Rad in Sichtweite ist hilft meines Erachtens jedes Schloss dass sich nicht mit purer Muskelkraft ohne Werkzeug öffnen lässt... Zu dem von Lidl: Kaufen, auspacken und ansehen, im Zweifel unkompliziert zurückgeben


----------



## LTB (7. März 2017)

Da (Sichtweite, Eisdiele, Bäcker und Co) reicht auch ein Schlaufenkabel mit Vorhängeschloss


----------



## boblike (7. März 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Faltschloss von Lidl? Ich suche ein kleines Schloss,  wenn ich mal im Café sitze oder Brötchen hole.


Habe mir dafür mal sowas bei Lidl gekauft:
https://www.amazon.de/SAFEMAN-SM01-...s&pd_rd_r=73RQMX9QJHSQQ4TFPZ9F&_encoding=UTF8

Habe mal gelesen, dass man z.B. auch die Steckachse raus nehmen kann um jemandem am einfachen wegfahren zu hindern. So hat man die Chance einen Dieb zu erwischen. Da gabs es mal ein lustiges Video auf Singletrack.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (7. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Habe mir dafür mal sowas bei Lidl gekauft:
> https://www.amazon.de/SAFEMAN-SM01-...s&pd_rd_r=73RQMX9QJHSQQ4TFPZ9F&_encoding=UTF8
> 
> Habe mal gelesen, dass man z.B. auch die Steckachse raus nehmen kann um jemandem am einfachen wegfahren zu hindern. So hat man die Chance einen Dieb zu erwischen. Da gabs es mal ein lustiges Video auf Singletrack.


Von dem hier verlinkten Schloss würde ich dringend abraten. Das man von Diebstahlschutz nicht sprechen kann sollte eh klar sein, aber das ist es garnicht. Ich hatte auch mal zwei von den Dingern. Bei beiden hat der Schlüssel höchstens 4-5mal auf und abschließen gehalten bevor er abgebrochen oder verbogen ist. Mal davon ab kann man das kabel wirklich von Hand per muskelkraft rausziehen. Da brauch man nicht mal simpelstest Werkzeug.


----------



## NewK (7. März 2017)

Gibt´s Alternativen?
So was vielleicht?
Was kleines schmales für den Rucksack..


----------



## aibeekey (7. März 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Gibt´s Alternativen?
> So was vielleicht?
> Was kleines schmales für den Rucksack..



Sowas durch die Bremsscheibe fädeln. 

https://www.amazon.de/Blackspur-BB-...&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=mini+vorhängeschloss


----------



## NewK (7. März 2017)

Klaaaar... dann sieht der Dieb das nicht und...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (7. März 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Klaaaar... dann sieht der Dieb das nicht und...


.... Legt sich im besten Fall direkt vor dir aufs Maul,  um danach von dir persönlich noch mal links und rechts ein paar verpasst zu bekommen.  
Hört sich für mich nicht schlecht an.  [emoji1]


----------



## sp00n82 (7. März 2017)

Und beschädigt dabei noch die Bremsscheibe, evtl. den Bremssattel, und vielleicht sogar noch die Aufnahme am Rahmen/der Gabel. 
Das Schloss müsste Leuchtdioden haben, die darauf hinweisen. Oder vielleicht mag ja jemand mal ein paar Versuchsreihen machen, ob da tatsächlich was beschädigt wird.


----------



## duc-mo (7. März 2017)

Bremsscheibenschlösser sind beim Motorrad ziemlich verbreitet, aber die 200kg kann ich mir auch nicht unter den Arm klemmen um sie zu klauen... 

Als minimal Diebstahlschutz entferne ich auf voll Hütten die Steckachsen, aber wehe man vergisst die wieder zu montieren bevor man losfährt...


----------



## aibeekey (7. März 2017)

Überlegt mal, was für ne Kraft auf die Teile wirkt, wenn ihr damit bei der Abfahrt bremst. Außer optischem Macken passiert da (meiner Meinung nach) nichts.

Außerdem würde ich mir die Teile dann eh zahlen lassen, sobald ich den Kerl dann eingeholt hab (oder die Dame... ).

Wobei ich mich grad dunkel an irgendwas erinnere... gab es nicht mal ne Diskussion im Forum, dass man bei derartigen Manipulationen des Bikes von potentiellen Dieb dann sogar verklagt werden könnte, wenn der sich verletzt?!


----------



## CrossX (7. März 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich grad dunkel an irgendwas erinnere... gab es nicht mal ne Diskussion im Forum, dass man bei derartigen Manipulationen des Bikes von potentiellen Dieb dann sogar verklagt werden könnte, wenn der sich verletzt?!



Könnte sogar sein.  Ein Bekannter wurde auch mal bei einer Schlägerei angezeigt,  wo er aber angegriffen wurde.  Der Angreifer hat von meinem Bekannten dann ordentlich auf die Jacke bekommen.  Und war darauf hin wohl ganz schnell bei der Polizei.  Verrückte Welt [emoji35]

Allerdings sind Bremsscheibenschlösser bei Motorrädern wirklich Standart. Da werden dann allerdings immer so Flexleinen an den Gasgriff gemacht,  damit man das Schloss nicht vergisst.


----------



## boblike (7. März 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Von dem hier verlinkten Schloss würde ich dringend abraten. Das man von Diebstahlschutz nicht sprechen kann sollte eh klar sein, aber das ist es garnicht. Ich hatte auch mal zwei von den Dingern. Bei beiden hat der Schlüssel höchstens 4-5mal auf und abschließen gehalten bevor er abgebrochen oder verbogen ist. Mal davon ab kann man das kabel wirklich von Hand per muskelkraft rausziehen. Da brauch man nicht mal simpelstest Werkzeug.


Ich habe es seit Jahren im Rucksack für die kleinen pausen im Biergarten und es geht immer noch. Schlüssel sind auch beide noch ganz und mir den bloßen Händen bekomme ich es nicht auf.  Im Lidl hat es auch nur die Hälfte gekostet und bis vor kurzem war es online auch immer noch zu kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bildbrecher (7. März 2017)

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_kompressor_48_5_2954_38124.html

Taugt dieser Kompressor zur Montage von Tubeless-Reifen? Der Preis ist auf dem Neveau von Schwalbe Tire Booster.


----------



## Felger (7. März 2017)

Nein, hat keinen Speicher. Die Momentanleistung reicht nicht


----------



## Teuflor (7. März 2017)

Cola Flasche mit zwei Ventilen und nem Schlauch? Läuft bei mir seit bestimmt 20 Reifen und kostet 10 Minuten Basteln 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/forums/The-Hub,2/Joe-Barnes-DIY-Coke-Bottle-Tubeless-Compressor-Hack,8450


----------



## boblike (7. März 2017)

Bei vorhandener Standpumpe würde ich dieses Teil vorziehen:
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...r-black-Standluftpumpe_detail_129845_826.html


----------



## Phi-Me (8. März 2017)

60 Euro für ein Stück Plastik?!=)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Druckspruehe...mpe-Pumpe-Neu-Gloria-Tukan-5Ltr-/261614348087

Ventil dran und fertig. Brauchste auch keine separate Pumpe...


----------



## Jaerrit (8. März 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> 60 Euro für ein Stück Plastik?!=)
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Druckspruehe...mpe-Pumpe-Neu-Gloria-Tukan-5Ltr-/261614348087
> 
> Ventil dran und fertig. Brauchste auch keine separate Pumpe...



Hast sowas schon mal benutzt bzw ausprobiert? Hab so ein Teil von Aldi Süd und benutze es um nach der Tour groben Dreck vom Rad abzuspülen. Das Überdruckventil macht sehr früh auf, ob der Druck dann ausreicht um einen Reifen zu montieren wäre ich nicht sicher...


----------



## boblike (8. März 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> 60 Euro für ein Stück Plastik?!=)
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Druckspruehe...mpe-Pumpe-Neu-Gloria-Tukan-5Ltr-/261614348087
> 
> Ventil dran und fertig. Brauchste auch keine separate Pumpe...


Lieber das Plastik Teil für 60 (da neu bestimmt bald 50) als eine bastel Lösung für 30. Wenn basteln, dann mit Cola Flasche.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phi-Me (8. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Lieber das Plastik Teil für 60 (da neu bestimmt bald 50) als eine bastel Lösung für 30. Wenn basteln, dann mit Cola Flasche.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Also ich denke, dass der Unterschied schon etwas größer ist, da die Flasche eine eigene Pumpe hat.



Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hast sowas schon mal benutzt bzw ausprobiert? Hab so ein Teil von Aldi Süd und benutze es um nach der Tour groben Dreck vom Rad abzuspülen. Das Überdruckventil macht sehr früh auf, ob der Druck dann ausreicht um einen Reifen zu montieren wäre ich nicht sicher...


Das Ventil macht bei 3 Bar auf. Wenn du Flüssigkeiten drin hast, geht das natürlich schnell, komplett Leer hast du schon ziemlich viel Volumen. Da macht das nicht nach drei mal pumpen auf...


Aber da muss jeder selbst gucken...

PS: nein, ich nutze das Ding nicht, bislang konnte ich immer zur Tankstelle gegenüber gehen. Solange das so bleibt, bin ich glücklich=)


----------



## delphi1507 (8. März 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> 60 Euro für ein Stück Plastik?!=)
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Druckspruehe...mpe-Pumpe-Neu-Gloria-Tukan-5Ltr-/261614348087
> 
> Ventil dran und fertig. Brauchste auch keine separate Pumpe...


Funktioniert, wobei ich die 7l Variante nutze... Da ist reichlich Volumen vorhanden... Der Reifen hat danach wenn er früh plopt etwa 1,6-1,8 bar (27,5 * 2.4)


----------



## damonsta (9. März 2017)

Habt ihr in letzter Zeit von RCZ Newsletter bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (9. März 2017)

damonsta schrieb:


> Habt ihr in letzter Zeit von RCZ Newsletter bekommen?


jupp

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2017)

.


----------



## FastFabi93 (9. März 2017)

Kann man da eigentlich irgendwo die Sprache einstellen/ändern ? 
Kann leider kein Französisch :/


----------



## Jaerrit (9. März 2017)

Kein Französisch, keine Schnäppchen


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2017)

.


----------



## Dakeyras (9. März 2017)

Ich auch nicht. Macht aber nichts. fourche, ammortisseur und pedalier verstehe ich trotzdem gerade noch. 

Manchmal kommt er auch auf englisch...


----------



## xylnx (9. März 2017)

bei mir blieben die auch auf einmal aus... schon ne weile her... die mails landen nur noch im bulk/spam/junk ordner, den ich manuell laden muss...


----------



## fone (10. März 2017)

mit rcz hab ich auch wieder etwas fach-französisch gelernt. 

interessant zumindest vom Rabatt gegenüber UVP her:

Ergon SMR3 Pro Carbon Sattel für 54,95€ (UVP 179,95€)
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ergon/SMR3-Pro-Carbon-Sattel-Auslaufmodell-p42789/


----------



## decay (10. März 2017)

Taugt der? Brauch nen Sattel, eigentlich wär mir der zu schwer und das ganze Ergo-Gedöns und mehr Bums geht mir auf den Keks, aber für schmales Geld vielleicht doch mal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (10. März 2017)

Keine Ahnung, hab mal bestellt. Ich find die Griffe gut.
Ergon hat nix mit Bums zu tun. 

210g für nen vollwertig gepolsterten Sattel find ich nicht so schlimm.
Die 100% Carbonsättel wiegen ja auch 100g.

Wobei mir der Sattel ohne Carbonstreben lieber wäre. Aber mich kriegt man halt leicht mit "Schnäppchen".


----------



## decay (10. März 2017)

Glaub dann schnapp ich lieber nen SQLab 611 Ergowave mit 150g irgendwo/wann


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. März 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Glaub dann schnapp ich lieber nen SQLab 611 Ergowave mit 150g irgendwo/wann


ich such auch den 611 active MTB in 14 cm fürs MTB...ich hab den bereits fürs hardtail und brauch den jetzt auch fürs Fully (passt wie Arsch auf Eimer)....zur Zeit gibt's leider nur die 13 cm-Version zum Schnapper hier:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00FEJNCR0...0&ascsubtag=gKc7m7VNmZF9eRcr5aYr1A&th=1&psc=1


----------



## LTB (10. März 2017)

Habe den auch über Amazon gekauft ~120€ finde ich OK. Kostet sonst eher 125 oder 130€ und länger suchen/warten auf ein Schnäppchen wollte ich nicht. Bin bisher ziemlich begeistert vom SQLAB 611 active mtb


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. März 2017)

Ich bin auch super begeistert...keine eingeschlafenen Dinger mehr und Null-Sitzprobleme bei langen Tagestouren. Aktuell günstigster Preis:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sq-Lab-611-A...313386922?clk_rvr_id=1180383192348&rmvSB=true


----------



## fone (10. März 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Glaub dann schnapp ich lieber nen SQLab 611 Ergowave mit 150g irgendwo/wann


Wenns den mal als Schnäppchen gibt, kannst ja hier posten.  190€ ist mit zu viel.

Wollte schon 40€ Ritchey/Velo-Sattel kaufen, da kam mir der Ergon gerade recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trompi (10. März 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Taugt der? Brauch nen Sattel, eigentlich wär mir der zu schwer und das ganze Ergo-Gedöns und mehr Bums geht mir auf den Keks, aber für schmales Geld vielleicht doch mal machen



Ich habe seit ner Weile den SM3 Carbon und bin sehr zufrieden.

Gab es den Sattel bei Bike components auch in L?
Falls jemand einen bestellt hat und ihn nicht benötigt würde ich den nehmen.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2017)

.


----------



## decay (10. März 2017)

Ja, die Sache mit dem Ergo-Schmoo ist halt, jetzt kann man keinen Sattel mehr kaufen ohne seinen Sitzknochenabstand zu wissen, das verunsichert mich grad, meine Sättel sind ausnahmslos alle 13,2cm und ich hatte nie große Probleme. Vielleicht nehm ich doch wieder nen gebrauchten Rennradsattel 

In L gabs ihn nur in weiß, vor 10 Minuten jedenfalls noch.


----------



## trompi (10. März 2017)

fone schrieb:


> mit rcz hab ich auch wieder etwas fach-französisch gelernt.
> 
> interessant zumindest vom Rabatt gegenüber UVP her:
> 
> ...






k_star schrieb:


> klick mal auf den link und guck in die auswahl...




in weiß und für 179,95€


----------



## fone (10. März 2017)

Ja ne, L nicht im Angebot.
Wenn ich mir ein Lineal an den Hintern halte, müsste M passen.


----------



## Dakeyras (10. März 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Ja, die Sache mit dem Ergo-Schmoo ist halt, jetzt kann man keinen Sattel mehr kaufen ohne seinen Sitzknochenabstand zu wissen, das verunsichert mich grad, meine Sättel sind ausnahmslos alle 13,2cm und ich hatte nie große Probleme. Vielleicht nehm ich doch wieder nen gebrauchten Rennradsattel
> 
> In L gabs ihn nur in weiß, vor 10 Minuten jedenfalls noch.


Wenn man ein Stück Karton zuhause hat, ist der aber schnell gemessen...


----------



## fone (10. März 2017)

das stück karton, dass ich hier liegen hab, funktioniert nicht.


----------



## decay (10. März 2017)

Ja, geht nur SQLab oder Ergon Pappe!  Test ich gleich mal, wollte ich eh schon ewig mal machen, aber habe ich im Radladen immer abgelehnt, weil mich die Apothekerpreise erschreckt haben und ich nach der Messung der Sitzknochen ja wohl eher schlecht oder nur sehr unelegant aus der Nummer Sattelkauf wieder rauskomme...


----------



## LTB (10. März 2017)

geht mit jeder Wellpappe, musst nur auf einer seite die durchgehende schicht abziehen so das die wellen quasi blank sind


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. März 2017)

geht auch mit Arsch mit irgendwas farbigem einschmieren und dann auf ein A3 Blatt drücken...die kreisrunden dunklen Stellen sind dann die Sitzhügel. (Bunte Eier > frohe Ostern!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (10. März 2017)

trompi schrieb:


> in weiß und für 179,95€


Bei Amazon für günstiger.


----------



## duc-mo (12. März 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> geht auch mit Arsch mit irgendwas farbigem einschmieren und dann auf ein A3 Blatt drücken...die kreisrunden dunklen Stellen sind dann die Sitzhügel. (Bunte Eier > frohe Ostern!)



Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. März 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen!


Selten so einen humorlosen biker getroffen!


----------



## sp00n82 (13. März 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Airshot für 50 GBP (ca. 56 EUR) statt UVP 82 EUR bei Planet X.


Schwalbe hat die Airshot inzwischen lizensiert und verkauft die für 60€ UVP als Tire Booster in Deutschland. In Onlineshops gibts die für unter 50€.


----------



## AndreasHN (13. März 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Schwalbe hat die Airshot in
> zwischen lizensiert und verkauft die für 60€ UVP als Tire Booster in Deutschland. In Onlineshops gibts die für unter 50€.



Habe heute früh bei Bike-Mailorder für 49,90€ bestellt... Ab 49€ Versandkostenfrei.  R2-Bike erst ab 75€


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. März 2017)

Bei RCZ gibt es mit dem Code RCZTIG wieder Reverb Stealth in 31.6 mm und allen Hüben (auch 150 und 170 mm!) für 240 €.


----------



## Büscherammler (14. März 2017)

Zefix! Brauch eine in 30.9mm. hoffentlich kommen die auch Mal in 170mm in Sale


----------



## spanier8877 (14. März 2017)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibt es mit dem Code RCZTIG wieder Reverb Stealth in 31.6 mm und allen Hüben (auch 150 und 170 mm!) für 240 €.



Danke für den Tipp! Meine erste Bestellung bei RCZ, mal sehen ob sie gut geht.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (14. März 2017)

Man man, reißt mich das Ding...

*YETI 2016 FRAME ARC-C CARBON 29*

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/yeti-2...-size-m-turquoise-f16arccmdptu0000000wa.html#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (14. März 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Man man, reißt mich das Ding...
> 
> *YETI 2016 FRAME ARC-C CARBON 29*
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/yeti-2...-size-m-turquoise-f16arccmdptu0000000wa.html#


zu teuer für nur hardtail.


----------



## hardtails (14. März 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> zu teuer für nur hardtail.



keine ahnung


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2017)

Leider geil.

Zu dem Preis echt ok.

Der normale Preis entbehrt aber jeglicher Grundlage.

Gut, das es nur M gibt 

PS: den hier fahr ich.
Gabs als Tomac Lone Mesa vor 1.5 Jahren für 450€


----------



## Berrrnd (14. März 2017)

.


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2017)

Schlimm für 450€, gell


----------



## Jones_D (15. März 2017)

POC Tectal in Amosite Grey für 99,95 bei Bike Components

https://www.bike-components.de/de/POC/Tectal-Helm-Auslaufmodell-p56512/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. März 2017)

Die Yetis bei RCZ gibts ja schon länger, geile Teile aber falsche Größen. (bzw... Nein!)
Wurden immer mal wieder nachgelegt.

Wer postet denn da im Schnäppchen Thread?


----------



## NewK (15. März 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> *SHIMANO SAINT PD-MX80*
> 
> *für 40 statt UVP 70 bzw. realistischem Preis von sonst eher 50*
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=T003#open=&sort=price&order=1&id=35381


Ich würde die nicht mal geschenkt montieren


----------



## sorny (15. März 2017)

Die sind eine Katastrophe ja, fangen nach 200km zum knarzen an


----------



## DaCrazyP (15. März 2017)

Ich hatte die über 3 Jahre an meinem Enduro und keine Probleme! (und ja, ich bin auch damit einige km gefahren ;-P) Sind eben nur etwas übergewichtig und haben nicht sooo viel Grip.


----------



## sorny (15. März 2017)

Hattest sicher ein Montagsmodell


----------



## AndreasHN (15. März 2017)

Ich habe die seit knapp 1000km drauf und da knarzt nix. Ansonsten macht man halt mal auf, Fett drauf und fertig


----------



## Bushkiller85 (15. März 2017)

3 Jahre und keine Probleme. Ja sie sind schwer, aber für den Preis sollte es schwierig werden auch nur im Ansatz genauso gute zu finden...


----------



## Bench (15. März 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> 3 Jahre und keine Probleme. Ja sie sind schwer, aber für den Preis sollte es schwierig werden auch nur im Ansatz genauso gute zu finden...


/sign


----------



## decay (15. März 2017)

Gore Bikewear Herbst/Winterjacken ganz gut reduziert bei biker-boarder. Z.B. die Powertrail-Thermo, die man jetzt mit dünnem Unterhemd immer noch sehr gut fahren kann.

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...r&primary_color=&oxprice=&sgsale=&sgdiscount=


----------



## kreisbremser (15. März 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Ich würde die nicht mal geschenkt montieren Anhang anzeigen 584623


meine halten ungepflegt schon seit 2013 und mindesten 8000km am hardtail. kann die nur jedem empfehlen für den preis. kein geräusch und drehen wie am ersten tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (15. März 2017)

Schön wenn sie halten, dass macht sie aber auch nicht schöner


----------



## kreisbremser (16. März 2017)

ich hab dafür sehr schöne schuhe, dann sieht man sie kaum noch.


----------



## fone (16. März 2017)

Bei rosa Ballerinas sind die Pedale echt egal.


Die alten Shimano MX-30 hatten zumindest super langlebige Lager. Ich mochte die Pedale.
Die Saint Pedale sind ja recht ähnlich, leider etwas schwer, aber sonst machten die einen guten Eindruck bei den Kumpels.


----------



## frogmatic (16. März 2017)

Zumindest kann man die Lager bei dem MX-80 selbst pflegen und nachstellen.


----------



## nationrider (17. März 2017)

hat jemand ne Idee wo ich ne ordentliche (und günstige) Regenjacke kaufe?


----------



## boblike (17. März 2017)

Die vaude bike components Jacke gibt es z.Z für 100 mit Gutschein Code. Den Code hat mir Facebook gezeigt, wenn du willst versuche ich ihn wieder zu finden.


----------



## frogmatic (17. März 2017)

nationrider schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Idee wo ich ne ordentliche (und günstige) Regenjacke kaufe?


Suche ein Schnäppchen...?


----------



## NewK (17. März 2017)

nationrider schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Idee wo ich ne ordentliche (und günstige) Regenjacke kaufe?


Hier?


----------



## frogmatic (17. März 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Hier?


Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (17. März 2017)

Regenjacke is auch bissl unspezifisch, gibt ja Tausende von 30 Öcken bis 500.

 Wenns Gore sein soll sind oben bei meinem letzten Post noch ein paar ActiveShell Jacken bei.


----------



## veraono (18. März 2017)

Schnäppchen:
Cube Stereo Rahmen 150 27.5" 299.-


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. März 2017)

Schnaeppchen auf Amazon Handschuhe in Groesse 7.5 fuer 193.21  
die anderen Groessen fuer 29.99


----------



## overkill_KA (19. März 2017)

Shimano XT Kurbel 38/24 10-fach mit Innlager für nur 99€

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sh...277.NTk1MDcw&gclid=CMe68IGq49ICFda4Gwod6fwFTQ


----------



## decay (21. März 2017)

Endura-Humvee in schwarz/schlamm, oder auch schlamm/schwarz für 32,49€, nicht mein Ding, scheint ja aber Forenliebling zu sein 

http://www.wigglesport.de/endura-hummvee-baggy-shorts/


----------



## demlak (21. März 2017)

Member57 schrieb:


> MT7 fürs VR mit Winkelabgang am Griff
> Für 120 EUR (nur Bremse ohne Hardware)
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/magura-mt7-carbotecture-r-sl-scheibenbremse-vorne-595514



ich bin verwirrt.. ich dachte immer die MT-Serien von Magura unterscheiden sich zwischen vorn und hinten nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2017)

.


----------



## sorny (21. März 2017)

Und Bremshebel links/rechts is a klassischer VR/HR Unterschied


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2017)

.


----------



## demlak (21. März 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Und Bremshebel links/rechts is a klassischer VR/HR Unterschied


darauf spielte ich an... bei der MT serie sind links und rechts gleich.. und gegeneinander austauschbar.. so war es bisher in meinem kopf verankert... ich weiß nicht ob es hier anders is..

EDIT:
ah.. @k_star danke für die Bestätigung.. und den Hinweis zur Leitungslänge...
dann is die bremse auch mit zusätzlichem Bremsschlauch noch immer ein Schnäppchen.. für hinten...


----------



## klickfisch (21. März 2017)

Decathlon bietet seit heute einen kostenlosen Versand ohne Mindestbestellwert an.
Die Rücksendungen sind auch kostenfrei.
*https://www.decathlon.de/*


----------



## trompi (21. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> darauf spielte ich an... bei der MT serie sind links und rechts gleich.. und gegeneinander austauschbar.. so war es bisher in meinem kopf verankert... ich weiß nicht ob es hier anders is..
> 
> EDIT:
> ah.. @k_star danke für die Bestätigung.. und den Hinweis zur Leitungslänge...
> dann is die bremse auch mit zusätzlichem Bremsschlauch noch immer ein Schnäppchen.. für hinten...



Die MT7 ist aber keine typische MT7, wahrscheinlich eine OEM version, keine Druckpunkteinstellung, Hebelweite nur mit Werkzeug...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2017)

.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. März 2017)

trompi schrieb:


> Die MT7 ist aber keine typische MT7, wahrscheinlich eine OEM version, keine Druckpunkteinstellung, Hebelweite nur mit Werkzeug...


Und genau das OEM wird der Punkt sein, einige oems lassen sich die Leitungen halt passen kurz anliefern für vorne...


----------



## kreisbremser (21. März 2017)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Decathlon bietet seit heute einen kostenlosen Versand ohne Mindestbestellwert an.
> Die Rücksendungen sind auch kostenfrei.
> *https://www.decathlon.de/*


da scheint es wohl probleme zu geben


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Die vaude bike components Jacke gibt es z.Z für 100 mit Gutschein Code. Den Code hat mir Facebook gezeigt, wenn du willst versuche ich ihn wieder zu finden.



Weiß jemand zufällig den Code... finde den nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (21. März 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> da scheint es wohl probleme zu geben


Ich hab keine...


----------



## boblike (21. März 2017)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig den Code... finde den nicht mehr


77QMRS5G gültig bis 20.03
Aber vielleicht funktioniert er ja noch. 
Sag Bescheid.


----------



## ab-ndy (22. März 2017)

Heute gibt es 15% auf alle Artikel bei Platzangst mit dem Code PLABGFST


----------



## ab-ndy (22. März 2017)

Doppelpost
http://www.Platzangst.com


----------



## Skeletor23 (22. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> 77QMRS5G gültig bis 20.03
> Aber vielleicht funktioniert er ja noch.
> Sag Bescheid.


 Danke... Aber funktioniert leider nicht mehr


----------



## vitaminc (22. März 2017)

Rock Shox Yari RC Solo Air 29" 140 mm OS51 2016
479,90€
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=26522&prodid=73490

Ist dat ein guter Preis oder hat jemand was Besseres am Start bzw. kann auch noch warten bis was kommt?


----------



## Fatpak (22. März 2017)

ab-ndy schrieb:


> Heute gibt es 15% auf alle Artikel bei Platzangst mit dem Code PLABGFST



hi,

wo?

cheers


----------



## Teuflor (22. März 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wo?
> 
> cheers


Auf der Platzangst Seite

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## juneoen (22. März 2017)

ist die mt5 als set irgendwo lieferbar? ic kann nix finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (22. März 2017)

in der regel sind die sets nicht günstiger als zwei mal einzeln kaufen...


----------



## juneoen (22. März 2017)

naja das is egal - lieferbar sind auch einelne bremsen mit 2 finger hebeln nirgends - oder hat wer nen tipp?


----------



## bastie77 (22. März 2017)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Rock Shox Yari RC Solo Air 29" 140 mm OS51 2016
> 479,90€
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=26522&prodid=73490
> 
> Ist dat ein guter Preis oder hat jemand was Besseres am Start bzw. kann auch noch warten bis was kommt?



Ich habe meine, allerdings in 27,5, vor kurzem für 329,- von RCZ bekommen. Ich hatte das einige Zeit beobachtet und das Angebot kam regelmäßig wieder, auch für 29er.
Einfach mal Newsletter abonnieren und abwarten, wenn's net eilig ist.

Nachtrag, ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, zum Beispiel am 2. Februar gab es die 29er mit 130mm für 339,-


----------



## demlak (22. März 2017)

juneoen schrieb:


> naja das is egal - lieferbar sind auch einelne bremsen mit 2 finger hebeln nirgends - oder hat wer nen tipp?


hab die 2-finger-dinger bisher auch nur als nachträgliche umbaumöglichkeit wahrgenommen..


----------



## AndiBar361 (23. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> hab die 2-finger-dinger bisher auch nur als nachträgliche umbaumöglichkeit wahrgenommen..



ähh bitte?! die MT Bremsen gibts standartmäßig NUR mit 2 Finger. 1 Finger gibts nur zum nachrüsten für 20 Euro das Stück. 
Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## dragonjackson (23. März 2017)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> ähh bitte?! die MT Bremsen gibts standartmäßig NUR mit 2 Finger. 1 Finger gibts nur zum nachrüsten für 20 Euro das Stück.
> Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?


Nö, ist so.. 
nur 20,-€ das Stück... verdoppel mal. (mein letzter Kenntnisstand)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (23. März 2017)

jop und es gibt die 4 finger version mit ebikes - hab jetzt bei komking bestell - da gabs lieferzeit 4 tage...


----------



## demlak (23. März 2017)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> ähh bitte?! die MT Bremsen gibts standartmäßig NUR mit 2 Finger. 1 Finger gibts nur zum nachrüsten für 20 Euro das Stück.
> Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?


ääh ja.. mein Fehler.. meinte das wie du es sagst =)
Anscheinend hat mich die nicht-lieferbarkeit von 2-finger mitreissen lassen =)


----------



## Cycliste17 (24. März 2017)

Hallo,
Habe in der Bucht nach Ti-Schrauben für meine neue MT8 gesucht. Magura baut ja immer noch rostende und schwere Stahlschrauben in die Bremsen ein. Dabei bin ich auf einen Onlineshop namens Titaniumplanet in Lausanne/Schweiz  gestoßen. Die haben spezielle Titanschrauben für fast alle Bremsen. 
Hat jemand dort mal Teile gekauft? Auf der Seite finde ich kein Impressum. Ist der Laden seriös?


----------



## juneoen (24. März 2017)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe in der Bucht nach Ti-Schrauben für meine neue MT8 gesucht. Magura baut ja immer noch rostende und schwere Stahlschrauben in die Bremsen ein. Dabei bin ich auf einen Onlineshop namens Titaniumplanet in Lausanne/Schweiz  gestoßen. Die haben spezielle Titanschrauben für fast alle Bremsen.
> Hat jemand dort mal Teile gekauft? Auf der Seite finde ich kein Impressum. Ist der Laden seriös?


da hab ich jkeine erfahrung - aber check doch mal hier ob was passendes für dich dabei ist


https://www.wowbikeparts.de/cyclepower-components/magura-mt-alu-bremsbelaegeshalteschraube


----------



## wartool (24. März 2017)

hier stand Mist! - Danke Klickfisch


----------



## klickfisch (24. März 2017)

wartool schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es diese "Holzgewinde" in titan gibt, die die Lenkerschelle befestigen.


(Nicht ganz Titan)
https://www.wowbikeparts.de/cyclepower-components/magura-mt-next-hs-33-lenkerklemmschraube


----------



## Cycliste17 (24. März 2017)

Die haben Titanschrauben mit Holzgewinde und auch Titanschrauben für Bremsbeläge, Ausgleichsbehälter, Entlüftung... Die originalen Belaghalteschrauben der MT8 sind aus Alu, habe schon von Brüchen dieser Schraube gelesen. Die Befestigungsschrauben werde ich auch gegen Titan tauschen. Meine Frage war, ob einer den Laden kennt. Auf der Seite sind auch einige Druckfehler, deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man da Geld verschenkt oder ob man dafür auch Ware bekommt. Die Schweiz ist ein paar Kilometer entfernt von mir.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2017)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe in der Bucht nach Ti-Schrauben für meine neue MT8 gesucht. Magura baut ja immer noch rostende und schwere Stahlschrauben in die Bremsen ein. Dabei bin ich auf einen Onlineshop namens Titaniumplanet in Lausanne/Schweiz  gestoßen. Die haben spezielle Titanschrauben für fast alle Bremsen.
> Hat jemand dort mal Teile gekauft? Auf der Seite finde ich kein Impressum. Ist der Laden seriös?


https://www.whois.com/whois/titaniumplanet.com

Noch Fragen? 
Seite registriert in China... 
Betreiber China...


----------



## Cycliste17 (24. März 2017)

Aso, China,... Alles klar


----------



## honesaint (25. März 2017)

Hatte da schon mal über eBay paar Schrauben bestellt. War alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (26. März 2017)

Meine kamen aus der Schweiz.


----------



## JDEM (28. März 2017)

cimmerier schrieb:


> Suntour Auron günstig, gebe Ihr mal ne Chance..
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Suntour/Auron-SF15-RC2-29-Federgabel-p49661/


 
Nimm lieber die hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...egavalanche-29-Federgabel-Ltd-Edition-p54400/

Bessere Dämpfung und günstiger!


----------



## sorny (28. März 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bessere Dämpfung und günstiger!


Die Suntour Auron SF15 RC2 war für 199€ zu haben, jetzt wieder bei 549€.


----------



## JDEM (28. März 2017)

Aso, das war dann ja nen Superschnäppchen!


----------



## bs99 (28. März 2017)

Meine Erfahrung: wenn man ein Schnäppchen übersieht und noch weiß wie viel das wann gekostet hat, hilft oft eine freundlich Anfrage an den Support ob man das nicht doch zum Angebotspreis bekommen kann, weil
- man auf Urlaub war
- das Gehalt noch nicht da war
- die Katze die Kreditkarte gefressen hat
...whatever


----------



## nosaint77 (29. März 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> 30% auf alles ab 75£ Warenkorb
> 
> http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/




Schön und gut, aber es fehlt immer irgend ein Teil um ein LRS zu komplettieren


----------



## osbow (29. März 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den angebotenen LRS? Unter Downhill bieten die 26" Mavic-Felgen an, die eher im CC-Bereich angesiedelt sind. Welchen der angebotenen 26"-LRS kann man im Downhill fahren?


----------



## Beppe (29. März 2017)

osbow schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den angebotenen LRS? Unter Downhill bieten die 26" Mavic-Felgen an, die eher im CC-Bereich angesiedelt sind. Welchen der angebotenen 26"-LRS kann man im Downhill fahren?



Fahre meinen dritten Satz von superstar, pl ist nicht zu toppen. Stabilität abhängig von der Felgenwahl, bisher kein ärger mit losen Speichen ....
Laufen, laufen, laufe.
Im meiner signatur sieht man alle Sätze.... 26,650b & 29“


----------



## vitaminc (29. März 2017)

ich hab jetzt bei Superstar auch mal zugeschlagen.
XX27 Laufradsatz mit Fuel Hubs (sind angeblich Aivee MT1 Naben). Die Naben sind zwar nicht mit Hope und Co. zu vergleichen, und der Laufradsatz ist eher auf der "schweren" Seite, aber für ca. 150€ kriegt man normalerweise keinen vernünftigen Laufradsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (29. März 2017)

osbow schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den angebotenen LRS? Unter Downhill bieten die 26" Mavic-Felgen an, die eher im CC-Bereich angesiedelt sind. Welchen der angebotenen 26"-LRS kann man im Downhill fahren?





Beppe schrieb:


> Fahre meinen dritten Satz von superstar, pl ist nicht zu toppen. Stabilität abhängig von der Felgenwahl, bisher kein ärger mit losen Speichen ....
> Laufen, laufen, laufe.
> Im meiner signatur sieht man alle Sätze.... 26,650b & 29“



Ich hatte in den letzten 4 Jahren sicher 7 oder 8 Superstar Sätze im Zentrierständer und jeweils vor Benutzung mit einem Tensiometer durchgemessen.

Die Aufbauqualität würde ich als stark schwankend bezeichnen. Bei allen Sätzen musste ich die Speichen nachspannen, da insgesamt zu wenig gespannt.

Beim letzten Satz waren sogar einige Speichen lediglich vorgespannt. Rund liefen die Sätze aber.

Das angegebene Gewicht darf man nicht ganz ernst nehmen- SS selbst gestatten ihren LR eine Toleranz von 10%.

Aktuell habe Ich wieder 3 neue Sätze im Keller stehen, die ich alle noch durchmessen und nacharbeiten muss. - Allesamt wieder mit Übergewicht.


----------



## osbow (29. März 2017)

Ok, klingt alles ganz gut. Aber in 26" scheinen die nichts für´s gröbere da zu haben. Schade!


----------



## nosaint77 (29. März 2017)

Bin auch fündig geworden... 

http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/stans-mk3-electro-premium-build.htm

315 statt 520 Pfund... Ztr Arch, cx-ray und Naben mit 102 Rastpunkte. Gibt es auch mit Flow, keine Ahnung ob die für downhill reichen.


----------



## Auker (29. März 2017)

Nicht ganz passend für das MTB-Forum aber dennoch:

Ab morgen und nächster Woche wird es bei Lidl bzw. Aldi Fahrradtaschen geben.
Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrung gesammelt?


----------



## Spezialeis (29. März 2017)

zwergy schrieb:


> Evoc Bike Travel Bag 280L Black
> regulär 328,00 EUR mit Gutschein "NEWS-P10" 10% und Vorkasse 3%
> *286,34 EUR*



Kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem Bike Travel Bag mit und ohne Pro? Der Pro ist etwas leichter, hat etwas geringere Aussenmasse und auch ein anderes Material. Ich möchte vor allem wissen, ob das Bike im Pro besser geschützt ist.


----------



## zwergy (29. März 2017)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem Bike Travel Bag mit und ohne Pro? Der Pro ist etwas leichter, hat etwas geringere Aussenmasse und auch ein anderes Material. Ich möchte vor allem wissen, ob das Bike im Pro besser geschützt ist.



Laut der Website:
ROAD BIKE ADAPTER, FRAME PAD und CLIP ON-WHEEL sind inklusive

Und die Tasche hat zusätzlich

*MOLDED BOTTOM CASE*
*ALUMINIUM SLIDE RAILS*
*MONOCOQUE WHEEL CHASSIS*
*DISC PROTECTION*
*ALUMINIUM FRONT HANDLE SYSTEM*
Ob dies einen Aufpreis von 250€ wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (29. März 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich hatte in den letzten 4 Jahren sicher 7 oder 8 Superstar Sätze im Zentrierständer und jeweils vor Benutzung mit einem Tensiometer durchgemessen.
> 
> Die Aufbauqualität würde ich als stark schwankend bezeichnen. Bei allen Sätzen musste ich die Speichen nachspannen, da insgesamt zu wenig gespannt.
> 
> ...



Also bei derartigen Erfahrungen würde ich die Finger davon lassen, kann diese aber in keinster Weise bestätigen.

Meine LRS hatten immer eine subjektiv gleichmäßige Speichenspannung (erfühlt und vom Klang). Rundlauf exzellent, Alunippel wurden immer Felgenseitig gespannt und der sichtbare Bereich war dementsprechend jungfräulich.

Einsatzbereich grundsätzlich abfahrtsorientiert AM (Bergisches Land, Aachen und rund um Köln)/Enduro (Reschen, Finale, Dolomitifreeride), gelegentlicher Parkeinsatz. Fahrergewicht je nach Rucksack bis an die 95kg.

Erwähnenswert wären ein Sturz mit dem 29er, bei dem sich mein VR in einer Längsrille aus unaufmerksamkeit in voller Fahrt plötzlich quer gestellt hatte mit entsprechendem Abflug. Lenker, Vorbau, Armaturen und Stütze komplett verstellt nach dem einhergehenden Überschlag, das VR hats komplett weggesteckt.

An meinem ersten SS Satz ist mir ein AluFLK in einer Aufwärtsserpentine abgeschert, sonst laufen und laufen und laufen die Räder.

Ich würde mir da immer wieder LRS ordern.


----------



## Beppe (29. März 2017)

Gerade nochmal bei meinem Bildern gestöbert....

Mein Superstrar 650b Ryde Edge 29 switch ultra sapim 1964gramm 270€
LRS meines Bike Buddys von derzeit diskutierten ehem Laufradbauer 650b Ryde Edge 29 Hope pro3 sapim 1858Gramm und knapp 600€

Kürzlicher Wiederverkauf beider Sätze wg Umstieg zu 190/300€.


----------



## freetourer (30. März 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Also bei derartigen Erfahrungen würde ich die Finger davon lassen, kann diese aber in keinster Weise bestätigen.
> 
> .....
> 
> Ich würde mir da immer wieder LRS ordern.



Ich habe nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichtet, ich rate hier ja auch niemandem ab dort zu kaufen. Ich baue mittlerweile eigentlich meine Laufräder selber und bin da halt erst zufrieden wenn die Speichen eine möglichst gleichmäßige und hohe Spannung haben. Dann weiß Ich dass ich da so schnell nicht mehr dran muss zwecks Nachzentrieren oder Nachspannen.

Bei den Superstar Rädern investiere ich da eben nochmal eine halbe bis eine Stunde.

Mach ich das nicht lockern sich die Speichen schneller und ich muss Nachzentrieren.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (30. März 2017)

Auker schrieb:


> Nicht ganz passend für das MTB-Forum aber dennoch:
> 
> Ab morgen und nächster Woche wird es bei Lidl bzw. Aldi Fahrradtaschen geben.
> Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrung gesammelt?


Also ich hab mir vor 5-6 Jahren welche für mich und meine Frau bei Lidl geholt. Sind groß, es passt ordentlich was rein, wasserdicht und gut verarbeitet. Vor ca. 2 Jahren ist bei einer von 4 einer von den Bügeln zum anklemmen an den Gepäckträger abgebrochen(wobei im mit Sicherheit auch nicht zimperlich mit den Dingern umgegangen bin). Das Ganze bei gelegentlicher Nutzung. Also für hin und wieder mal ne Tour machen oder in die Stadt fahren sind die Super. Bei täglicher Nutzung keine Ahnung. Wobei bei dem Preis... probieren.


----------



## Teuflor (30. März 2017)

*Lyrik wieder für 550€ bei RCZ

ent by credit card OR Paypal
Expecting delivery: 20 labour days after your payment
In order to pay with a credit card, please select PayPal as a payment method, then click on "I do not have an account on PayPal".*


ROCKSHOX 2016 Fork LYRIK RCT3 27.5" Solo air 170mm QR15mm Tapered Matte Black (4465) = *549.99e instead of 1039.46e*


IN ORDER TO GET THIS PRICE, please use the code: *RCZLYR* on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

*Offer available until Thursday 30th march 2017 at midnight (CET)*


----------



## TOM4 (31. März 2017)

Hallo,
bin ich hier richtig, wenn ich ein Schnäppchen suche, oder gibts einen eigenen Thread?

ich suche einen 29" race fully carbon rahmen in Größe M. Marke ist mir eigentlich egal. Der Rahmen muss mir gefallen bzw. halt von der geo passen.

ich finde irgendwie nix gutes, oder wenn, dann zu für mich nicht interessanten preisen.

hat wer eine idee?
kann entweder neu via händler/ privat oder neuwertig via privat sein.


danke tom


----------



## moon-rider (31. März 2017)

TOM4 schrieb:


> bin ich hier richtig, wenn ich ein Schnäppchen suche, oder gibts einen eigenen Thread?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/page-158


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2017)

.


----------



## TOM4 (31. März 2017)

moon-rider schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/page-158


 

Danke


----------



## demlak (31. März 2017)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin ich hier richtig, wenn ich ein Schnäppchen suche, oder gibts einen eigenen Thread?


Oder etwas allgemeiner.. da du ja auch noch nicht weißt, welches modell, etc.. : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/mtb-kaufberatung.45/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (31. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Oder etwas allgemeiner.. da du ja auch noch nicht weißt, welches modell, etc.. : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/mtb-kaufberatung.45/


 
Danke!


----------



## Auker (31. März 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir vor 5-6 Jahren welche für mich und meine Frau bei Lidl geholt. Sind groß, es passt ordentlich was rein, wasserdicht und gut verarbeitet. Vor ca. 2 Jahren ist bei einer von 4 einer von den Bügeln zum anklemmen an den Gepäckträger abgebrochen(wobei im mit Sicherheit auch nicht zimperlich mit den Dingern umgegangen bin). Das Ganze bei gelegentlicher Nutzung. Also für hin und wieder mal ne Tour machen oder in die Stadt fahren sind die Super. Bei täglicher Nutzung keine Ahnung. Wobei bei dem Preis... probieren.



Danke. Ich hab mir einfach mal eine geholt. Hast schon recht, bei dem Preis kann man es einfach mal testen, bevor ich mir etwas hole, das das 10-fache kostet.


----------



## fone (3. April 2017)

Bis wann gab es denn die Fox Evolution Series? 
Ist das ne 2014er Gabel (32er 150mm QR15 bei RCZ)?
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-ra...tion-150mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-gns72014.html


----------



## Cycliste17 (4. April 2017)

Auker schrieb:


> Danke. Ich hab mir einfach mal eine geholt. Hast schon recht, bei dem Preis kann man es einfach mal testen, bevor ich mir etwas hole, das das 10-fache kostet.


Hatte mir auch zweimal Gepäckträgertaschen von Lidl und Aldi gekauft. Für ne Sonntagstour mit Picknick sind die ganz okay, zum Einkauf transportieren aber gar nicht. Die Pappe innen ist viel zu weich, die Tasche schleift an den Speichen. Nach 2 Jahren sind bei mir die Nähte am Reißverschluss gerissen. 
Früher war die Qualität viel besser. Habe jetzt Ortlieb zum Schnäppchenpreis dran. Wer Gepäckträgertaschen öfter benutzt und wenn der Inhalt auch mal schwerer ist, wird längerfristig mit den Markenfirmen günstiger fahren.


----------



## feedyourhead (4. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Bis wann gab es denn die Fox Evolution Series?
> Ist das ne 2014er Gabel (32er 150mm QR15 bei RCZ)?



Die Evolution Serie gab es bis MJ 2015, danach kamen dann die Performance.


----------



## fone (4. April 2017)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Die Evolution Serie gab es bis MJ 2015, danach kamen dann die Performance.


Danke! 

Für 180€ aber vermutlich trotzdem ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Dakeyras (4. April 2017)

dann musst du es nur noch hinbekommen, dass dir die gabel im garantiezeitraum wegen unverschuldetem Totalschaden auf ne aktuelle fit4 performance getauscht wird 

edit: achnee, performance hat ja ab my2017 den fitgrip dämpfer


----------



## fone (5. April 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> dann musst du es nur noch hinbekommen, dass dir die gabel im garantiezeitraum wegen unverschuldetem Totalschaden auf ne aktuelle fit4 performance getauscht wird
> 
> edit: achnee, performance hat ja ab my2017 den fitgrip dämpfer


Wieso? Gehen die Evolutions kaputt? 
Oder funktioniert die serienmäßig nur auf Rockshox-Niveau?


----------



## Dakeyras (5. April 2017)

Kanns nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, aber der CTD Dämpfer soll wohl von der Leistung deutlich hinter dem FIT4 liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (5. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wieso? Gehen die Evolutions kaputt?
> Oder funktioniert die serienmäßig nur auf Rockshox-Niveau?



Also ich hatte eine Fox 34 Evolution CTD und das war mit Abstand die schlechteste Federgabel seit langem die ich gefahren bin. Daher....Rock Shox funktioniert im Vergleich zu diesem Modell deutlich besser.


----------



## fone (5. April 2017)

Legt doch nicht alles auf die Goldwaage.


----------



## JDEM (5. April 2017)

Heute Tune Laufräder im Rcz Newsletter, leider nicht aus Deutschland bestellbar
Gibt es da ab 329 für den Satz gegenüber 699 bei den üblichen Shops...


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2017)

.


----------



## JDEM (5. April 2017)

Und ausverkauft


----------



## Teuflor (5. April 2017)

jop sind weg, war leider zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (7. April 2017)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/l...-aa2-rise-2-mm-3aa-8-78-mm-carbon/108796.html
> 
> Lenker SYNTACE VECTOR CARBON HIGH20 12° Rise 20 mm 31,8/780 mm Carbon für 200,90€


Schnäppchen


----------



## redspawn2005 (7. April 2017)

bs99 schrieb:


> Schnäppchen


Ist es, in DE nicht unter 225,-- zu bekommen


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2017)

.


----------



## bs99 (7. April 2017)

Meine Rede...


----------



## redspawn2005 (7. April 2017)

Ist ja eh schon gelöscht, ca. 10% ist wohl nicht Schnäppchen genug 

Und bei cyclebasar kommen noch Versandkosten dazu, bei Probike nicht. Aber will jetzt auch nicht kleinlich sein, wollte einfach nur an dem Angebot teilhaben lassen...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2017)

.


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. April 2017)

bs99 schrieb:


> redspawn2005 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/l...-aa2-rise-2-mm-3aa-8-78-mm-carbon/108796.html
> ...



gennau 
da bleib ich lieber bei meinem Renthal Carbon fuer 110 Euro


----------



## fone (13. April 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es bei Wigglesport sehr sehr günstige Preise für Evoc Rucksäcke und Co. unter anderem den FR Lite 10l Race für 63,20 € inkl. Versand, anstatt 99-150€
> 
> http://www.wigglesport.de/evoc-fr-lite-race-10l/


EVOC FR Trail 20L (nur in rot) für 75,40€ inkl. ist auch sensationell. Nächster Googlepreis ~135€


----------



## mssc (13. April 2017)

Ich hab beim CC 3L Race und beim CC 10L zugeschlagen, 84€ für zwei evoc-Rucksäcke inkl. Trinkblasen, echt genial! 
Danke für den Link!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (13. April 2017)

Das sind garantiert Preisfehler! Da wurde der EK als VK angegeben. D.h. schnell zuschlagen und hoffen, dass sie ausgeliefert werden ;-)



Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es bei Wigglesport sehr sehr günstige Preise für Evoc Rucksäcke und Co. unter anderem den FR Lite 10l Race für 63,20 € inkl. Versand, anstatt 99-150€
> 
> http://www.wigglesport.de/evoc-fr-lite-race-10l/
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. April 2017)

mssc schrieb:


> Ich hab beim CC 3L Race und beim CC 10L zugeschlagen, 84€ für zwei evoc-Rucksäcke inkl. Trinkblasen, echt genial!
> Danke für den Link!


Danke für den Hinweis mit der Trinkblase, hab deswegen auch noch mal nachgelegt. Die kostet sonst alleine schon ab 25€.



Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Das sind garantiert Preisfehler! Da wurde der EK als VK angegeben. D.h. schnell zuschlagen und hoffen, dass sie ausgeliefert werden ;-)


Daumen drücken. aumen:


----------



## sorny (13. April 2017)

Gibt auch noch den Gutschein "10NEW", gibt nochmals 10Pfund Rabatt für Neukunden bei wiggle.
Hab mir nen FR Enduro + 2x CC 10l gegönnt, bin gespannt ob ausgeliefert wird


----------



## fone (13. April 2017)

Hmm, wie viele Bike-Rucksäcke braucht man denn so ungefähr? 


edit: wenn ich den enduro noch bestelle wär das Preisfehler-Sortiment komplett.


----------



## mssc (13. April 2017)

n+1?


----------



## sorny (13. April 2017)

Wo andre einen Schuhschrank haben steht bei mir halt ein Rucksackschrank 

Spaß beiseite, klassische Sammelbestellung hat


----------



## AndiBar361 (13. April 2017)

ich hab 2, mein alten 20l und den den es gerade bei Wiggle gibt, das Ding ist mega gut


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2017)

Schade,  der schwarze Fr Enduro in L ist natürlich schon ausverkauft.  Und die anderen Farben von Evoc sind gruselig.  Mal sehen,  wann die ersten für 120 Euro im Bikemarkt auftauchen [emoji23]


----------



## sorny (13. April 2017)

Mut zur Farbe sag ich da nur ;D


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2017)

Leider hat Wiggle bei dem FR Trail die Größenangaben vergessen. Die drei Optionen heißen alle nur "Red", haben im Quelltext aber unterschiedliche Artikelnummern.
Vielleicht gibt hier ja bald ne Tauschbörse, wenn die falsche Größe bestellt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. April 2017)

Mist, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht... 

Wenns total blöd läuft hab ich jetzt S und XL bestellt.


----------



## prolink (13. April 2017)

20l ist immer M/L


----------



## Jaerrit (13. April 2017)

prolink schrieb:


> 20l ist immer M/L


Nein, ist nicht... der numerische Teil der Herstellerartikelnummer ist bei allen Größen identisch und wird durch ein "-S", "-M/L" oder "-XL" ergänzt


----------



## Epictetus (13. April 2017)

Welche ist denn davon M/L? Da stehen 3x "Rot" :/

"das Problem ist uns seit heute morgen bekannt und wir sind dabei dies zu ändern, ich kann leider nicht bestätigen, welche Größe wir derzeit auf Lager haben"

Danke Chat Support


----------



## fone (13. April 2017)

Scheinen Whiggle-interne Nummern zu sein. Beim FR Tour Team zb sind die Artikelnummern in aufsteigender Reihenfolge so zugeordnet: 
M/L - S - XL.

Also kann man aus den Zahlen auch nicht die Größe ableiten.

ich hoffe mal, dass die größte Anzahl an verfügbaren Artikeln M/L ist. 
Dann wäre die Sortierung wie beim FR Tour Team
M/L
S
XL


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Welche ist denn davon M/L? Da stehen 3x "Rot" :/
> 
> "das Problem ist uns seit heute morgen bekannt und wir sind dabei dies zu ändern, ich kann leider nicht bestätigen, welche Größe wir derzeit auf Lager haben"
> 
> Danke Chat Support


Auf Lager waren noch alle 3 Optionen, aber mit unterschiedlichen Beständen. Bei einem warens glaub ich nur noch 2 vorhin.
Bei der Bestellung konnte man aber ganz am Schluss noch ein Kommentarfeld öffnen, da hab ich dann meine gewünschte Größe hineingeschrieben. Mal sehen, ob sie sich dran halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (13. April 2017)

Merci,

auch mal den CC 3L Race mitgenommen!


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. April 2017)

wo kann man denn beim FR die Protektoren befestigen


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2017)

.


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. April 2017)

aber auch kein Bild mit Protektoren


----------



## sorny (13. April 2017)

Hier das "volle Programm":


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2017)

.


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. April 2017)

tja jetzt habe ich auch Fotos gefunden 
dabei ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass das abgebildet Model der FR Track ist der diese Laschen unten hat für die Protektoren,
doch der grad günstige FR Lite Race hat diese Laschen unten nicht. 
also nix mit Protektoren befestigen


----------



## veraono (13. April 2017)

QUOTE sorny, post: 14480566, Hab euch die Eier gesucht :-*

Bike-Components Oster-Gutscheine:

20 %auf alle Artikel von




Gutschein-Code ASSOS20

20 %auf alle Artikel von




Gutschein-Code ONEUP20

20 %auf alle Artikel von




Gutschein-Code SYNTACE20

20 %auf alle Artikel von




Gutschein-Code RIESEL20

20 %auf alle Artikel von




Gutschein-Code POC20

20 %auf alle Artikel von




Gutschein-Code EVOC20

25 %auf alle Artikel von





Hab das hier her zitiert für den Fall das es nebenan  wegen irgendwelcher Regelverstöße wohlmeinend gelöscht wird.


----------



## kRoNiC (13. April 2017)

Gute Idee



kRoNiC schrieb:


> Bei BMO gibt es gerade auch 10% auf das gesamte Sortiment
> 
> Code: EGGSTRA
> 
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/


----------



## veraono (13. April 2017)

OT Frage:
Bliebe eigentlich ein Zitat über die regelhafte Zitiertfunktion des Forums inhaltlich unverändert bestehen , auch wenn der Original-Post gelöscht/verändert werden würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (13. April 2017)

Normalerweise schon.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. April 2017)

Ich habe eine Versandbestätigung von Wigglesport bekommen. Mit Gutschein und Kundenrabatt liegen die Preise mit Sicherheit unter deren EKs.
 Merkwürdig dass die Preise immer noch nicht geändert wurden. Das sieht verdächtig nach BREXIT-Verschwörung aus. Ich pack dann mal den Aluhut aus. 

Vielen Dank  @Joehigashi80


----------



## CrossX (14. April 2017)

Was für Gutscheine eigentlich?Ich habe keinen zusätzlichen gefunden


----------



## Jaerrit (14. April 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was für Gutscheine eigentlich?Ich habe keinen zusätzlichen gefunden



10NEW gilt ab 90,05€, Rabatt sind 9,75€...


----------



## CrossX (14. April 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> 10NEW gilt ab 90,05€, Rabatt sind 9,75€...


Ok danke.  Aber auf über 90 Euro komme ich nicht.  Dann muss es ohne Gutschein gehen.  Die Preise sind ja auch so schon sensationell


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2017)

Nein sind 9.01€...


----------



## Jaerrit (14. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nein sind 9.01€...



Was meinst Du? 9,75€ Gutschein bei 90,05€ Mindestbestellwert


----------



## Epictetus (14. April 2017)

Schade dass mir S zu klein is :/ Hab den FR Blackline vor 2 Jahren gekauft, nie bereut.

Dafür bei BMO mal n Neck Brace und Fox Launch Pads geholt.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Was meinst Du? 9,75€ Gutschein bei 90,05€ Mindestbestellwert
> Anhang anzeigen 593890 Anhang anzeigen 593891


Hab % nicht £ gelesen [emoji15]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (14. April 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> QUOTE sorny, post: 14480566, Hab euch die Eier gesucht :-*
> 
> Bike-Components Oster-Gutscheine:
> 
> ...



Wie lang geht die Aktion weis das jemand?


----------



## sorny (14. April 2017)

Grad ne Email von Wiggle eingetrudelt:


> The following order has been confirmed and sent out for you via the delivery method selected.


Also die Bestellungen gehen wohl wirklich raus 

@Dorange: Steht nirgends, ich vermute mal nachdem es sich um Oster-Gutscheine handelt bis maximal Montag, 17.04.


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2017)

Da steht 'kompatibel mit Trinkblase: NEIN'
http://www.wigglesport.de/evoc-cc-10l-2l-bladder/

Aber ne Trinkblase ist dabei 

Was heißt das denn jetzt?


----------



## sorny (14. April 2017)

Kannst ignorieren


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Kannst ignorieren


Danke


----------



## Laphroaig10 (14. April 2017)

Besten Dank für den Evoc Tip, auch mal den CC 10 und den CP 18 bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (18. April 2017)

Weiß schon jemand was er beim Evoc FR Trail bekommt?

Zefix, wer hat jetzt gerade den letzten Photoshop 16L gekauft! 

Durch die Bestellungen der letzten Woche hab ich jetzt auch noch 10% Gold-Rabatt? Ui... na dann...


----------



## Innsbruuucker (18. April 2017)

Britney83 schrieb:


> teilweise woanders günstiger:
> https://www.bike24.de/p1164075.html
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1164085.html
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Modelle/Größen sind allerdings eingeschränkt. Habs im Beitrag vermerkt.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. April 2017)

.​


----------



## rms69 (18. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> https://www.specialized.com/de/de/tire-bogo
> Beim Kauf eines Specialized-Reiifem gibt es einen zweiten geschenkt.



den Eintrag gab es schon gestern:




Beppe schrieb:


> Registrieren
> Code erhalten
> Speci Reifen beim Speci Händler kaufen
> 2. Reifen ömesöns dazu bekommen
> ...


----------



## Roman_SK (18. April 2017)

Bei Wiggle gibts die Endura Hummvee Shorts in allen Farben und Größen um 50% reduziert für 32,49€

http://www.wigglesport.de/endura-hummvee-baggy-shorts/


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. April 2017)

.​


----------



## Plumpssack (18. April 2017)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Haben die eine Einheitsgröße?


nein, klick ne Farbe an, dann kommen die Größen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> https://www.specialized.com/de/de/tire-bogo
> 
> Beim Kauf eines Specialized-Reiifem gibt es einen zweiten geschenkt.



Achtung, gilt nur für mMn eher uninteressante Reifen:
*
MOUNTAIN*
00117-6204 Renegade 2BR Tire 29x2.1
00117-6205 Renegade 2BR Tire 29x2.3
00117-4043 Fast Trak 2BR tire 29x2.1
00117-4044 Fast Trak 2BR Tire 29x2.3
00117-5022 Ground Control 2BR Tire 29x2.1
00117-5023 Ground Control 2BR Tire 29x2.3


----------



## fone (19. April 2017)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Haben die eine Einheitsgröße?


Das wär mal revolutionär!


----------



## mailo23 (19. April 2017)

Gibt grad 20% bei Amazon Italien und Frankreich auf ausgewählte Warehouse Deals. Ist natürlich nur in Ausnahmefällen was interassantes dabei, aber gucken kann man ja mal.

Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air in 200x57 für ca. 220€ sollte aber ganz OK sein:
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-list...?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1492587451&sr=1-55


Evoc Enduro Blackline in XL für ca. 115€:
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-list..._used?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2CVHYRTWLQO9T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasHN (19. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Das wär mal revolutionär!


99% Elasthan


----------



## fone (19. April 2017)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> 99% Elasthan


Oh, das gibts ja! Ist aber nicht immer hübsch.


----------



## Plumpssack (19. April 2017)

W


fone schrieb:


> Oh, das gibts ja! Ist aber nicht immer hübsch.


wird dann auch schwierig mit dem Baggyschnitt denke ich.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> EVOC FR Trail 20L (nur in rot) für 75,40€ inkl. ist auch sensationell





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Leider hat Wiggle bei dem FR Trail die Größenangaben vergessen. Die drei Optionen heißen alle nur "Red", haben im Quelltext aber unterschiedliche Artikelnummern.
> Vielleicht gibt hier ja bald ne Tauschbörse, wenn die falsche Größe bestellt wurde.


So, wie erwartet/befürchtet haben die mir die falsche Größe für den EVOC FR Trail 20L geschickt, trotz entsprechendem Kommentar im Nachrichtenfeld.
Ich brauche S und habe M/L erhalten. Ist es vielleicht bei jemandem anders herum gelaufen und möchte tauschen?


----------



## fone (19. April 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> So, wie erwartet/befürchtet haben die mir die falsche Größe für den EVOC FR Trail 20L geschickt, trotz entsprechendem Kommentar im Nachrichtenfeld.
> Ich brauche S und habe M/L erhalten. Ist es vielleicht bei jemandem anders herum gelaufen und möchte tauschen?


Warte noch mal ein paar Tage... ich habs noch nicht bekommen. Und manche andere bestimmt auch noch nicht.


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2017)

Falls du den nicht brauchst,  nehme ich den in M/L gerne.  Ich war nämlich zu langsam beim bestellen


----------



## Jaerrit (19. April 2017)

Uiuiui, von den günstigen Evocs is ja gar nix mehr vorrätig... Bikemarkt ich komme


----------



## AndreasHN (19. April 2017)

20% bei amazon.it auf ausgewähltes Fahrrad-Zeugs 

https://www.amazon.it/b/?node=13400143031


----------



## Pikie (19. April 2017)

Hallo,

sollte ein guter Kurs für ne neue REBA RL 29 sein oder?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/231950220667?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2017)

.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (19. April 2017)

Will jemand seinen Wiggle-Deal M/L Evoc FR Enduro gegen meinen M/L FR Lite Race in olive/patrol tauschen? Gern ne PN.


----------



## Jaerrit (19. April 2017)

Frag doch mal hier:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/939738-evoc-fr-lite-race-m-l-neu


----------



## Bierliebhaber (19. April 2017)

Joa denke eher er will Profit damit machen weil er 3 verschiedene jetzt zum Normalpreis verkaufen will aber merci...


----------



## sun909 (19. April 2017)

Tja,
da könnte er wenigstens Provision an den Tippgeber hier abliefern, wenn er DREI Stück verticken will 

grüße


----------



## hardtails (19. April 2017)

normaler bikemarkt hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (19. April 2017)

sie passen ihm doch bloß nicht


----------



## Jaerrit (19. April 2017)

Naja, ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir auch noch unsicher ob mir meine passen  Hab mal 3 bestellt, eigentlich mit der ehrlichen Absicht alle 3 zu behalten


----------



## Bierliebhaber (19. April 2017)

Falls du nen fr enduro bestellt hast und er nicht passt gerne ne pn


----------



## CrossX (20. April 2017)

Ich wäre auch an einem Fr Enduro in M/L  oder einem Race interessiert.  Aber nicht für 130 Euro.  Wir sind doch alle Kumpels hier [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## culoduro (20. April 2017)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand aus dem letzten  rczbike sale eine Reverb Stealth (170 mm) bestellt?  Bei meiner ist nämlich weder das connectamajig dabei noch das Entlüftungskit , und ich wollte mal wissen ob das bei den anderen auch so ist?


----------



## 1b6l (20. April 2017)

odysseus schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand aus dem letzten  rczbike sale eine Reverb Stealth (170 mm) bestellt?  Bei meiner ist nämlich weder das connectamajig dabei noch das Entlüftungskit , und ich wollte mal wissen ob das bei den anderen auch so ist?


Yep,  genauso bei mir.  Sieht aus wie ein Bulk Verpackung für Händler


----------



## spanier8877 (20. April 2017)

odysseus schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand aus dem letzten  rczbike sale eine Reverb Stealth (170 mm) bestellt?  Bei meiner ist nämlich weder das connectamajig dabei noch das Entlüftungskit , und ich wollte mal wissen ob das bei den anderen auch so ist?


Dito, hatte mich auch schon gewundert.


----------



## Jaerrit (20. April 2017)

Und was Ihr Euch erst wundert wenn der erste Servicefall auftritt...  Bestelle dort ja selber gern Schnäppchen, aber ne Reverb, das geht selbst mir zu weit, bewundere Euren Mut


----------



## xlacherx (20. April 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Und was Ihr Euch erst wundert wenn der erste Servicefall auftritt...  Bestelle dort ja selber gern Schnäppchen, aber ne Reverb, das geht selbst mir zu weit, bewundere Euren Mut



Warum? Meine erste reverb war auch von dort. Dir hatte dann das übliche Problem. Hab es Reklamiert. Dann wollten die, dass der remote in einer Werkstatt entlüftet wird um das auszuschließen (kosten haben sie übernommen). Da das aber nichts gebracht hat ging sie zurück und wurde ausgetauscht. 
Klar. Dauert halt länger als bei einem deutschen Shop


----------



## larres (20. April 2017)

Haben die mittlerweile eine Telefonnummer auf deren Webseite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (20. April 2017)

Nachdem eine Reverb 170 mm inkl vollständigem Lieferumfang und Connectamajig auch schon für 300€ zu bekommen ist, und der fehlende Lieferumfang bei rczbike nicht beschrieben worden war, nehmen sie meine Reverb nun zurück.


----------



## culoduro (20. April 2017)

Ansonsten habe ich übrigens gute Erfahrungen mit tczbike gesammelt, sehr gute Schnäppchen und meist guter Kundenservice.


----------



## Jaerrit (20. April 2017)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich übrigens gute Erfahrungen mit tczbike gesammelt, sehr gute Schnäppchen und meist guter Kundenservice.



Ich hab auch noch nie Probleme gehabt, wollte nur ein wenig sticheln


----------



## nationrider (20. April 2017)

apropos stealth: kann mir jemand spontan sagen wo es die 150er Variante am günstigsten gibt? (also die vor der 2017er)


----------



## fone (20. April 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> So, wie erwartet/befürchtet haben die mir die falsche Größe für den EVOC FR Trail 20L geschickt, trotz entsprechendem Kommentar im Nachrichtenfeld.
> Ich brauche S und habe M/L erhalten. Ist es vielleicht bei jemandem anders herum gelaufen und möchte tauschen?


Ich hab leider keinen in S bekommen. Sorry.


----------



## Epictetus (20. April 2017)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/940144-evoc-fr-lite-race-olive-light-petrol-s-10l-neu

Geil wie schon die ersten versuchen, hier Gewinn zu schlagen.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (20. April 2017)

ich hab dank einer netten person einen evoc fr race lite in olive/patrol in m/l, den gegen die übernahme vom versand weitergeben würde. bei interesse pn an mich, sonst geht er an wiggle zurück...


----------



## nosaint77 (20. April 2017)

Ich hab heute von Wiggle einen Evoc Stage 6l in der Farbe Sulphur reinbekommen. Das Teil ist mir für Feierabendrunden zu groß. Falls wer Interesse hat, bitte melden. Geb ihn zum Wigglepreis+Versandkosten ab. Alternativ nehme ich auch einen Evoc CC 3l im Tausch - neu, unbenutzt und Wiggle-Preis als Basis versteht sich


----------



## Teuflor (20. April 2017)

Anscheinnend sind die Evocs angekommen, der bikemarkt wird damit grad geflutet mit Gewinnpreisen. 
Wünsche denen allen die Pest. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (20. April 2017)

War eh zu erwarten (leider), is aber fast immer so. Vorallem wenn ein Schnäppchen dann auf mydealz etc. landet sind die Geier am Start


----------



## demlak (21. April 2017)

Vollkommen ohne Sarkasmus.. ohne Trollerei oder sonstiges Gehabe... ich bin wirklich neugierig:

Wieso ist das ein Problem für euch?
Warum regt ihr euch darüber auf?
Wer wird geschädigt?
Habt ihr einen Nachteil?

Ist die Arbeit euch nicht ehrlich genug?
Wenn ja.. was is daran verlogen?

Mir ist es schleierhaft, warum es einen stört, dass jemand bei Shop X einkauft und woanders wieder für mehr anbietet (respektive: noch nicht verkauft hat).
Das gleiche macht jeder Händler auf dieser Welt..
Es ist und bleibt doch eine Angebot/Nachfrage Situation. Niemand muss die Teile jetzt im Bikemarkt kaufen - keiner wird gezwungen.

Bitte sagt mir nicht, dass ihr euch darüber aufregt, dass hier ein paar Cent am Finanzamt vorbei gehen.. weil, dann muss ich lachen =)

p.s. ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die das machen.. Mir wäre der Aufwand viel zu groß für die paar Kröten.


----------



## richek (21. April 2017)

Naja, ist halt ein Schnaeppchenjaegerthread!

Man postet hier Sachen, die man die man nicht unbedingt braucht aber zu den Preisen gerne zuschnappt...
Ist nur schade wenn man was postet aber keiner davon profitieren kann, weil ein paar Kranke den ganzen Bestand aufkaufen um ein paar lausige Kroeten rauszuschlagen. Sollte ein Hobby Forum und keine b2b plattform sein.

P.S. Falls jemand n schicken carbon lenker sucht : Nukeproof Warhead Carbon fuer 36,-
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-warhead-carbon-riserbar-lenker/rp-prod139162

Und falls jemand noch nen EVOC Fr Enduro M/L uebrig hat, bitte melden


----------



## Auweh (21. April 2017)

97 € für den Nukeproof Lenker...


----------



## un..inc (21. April 2017)

HUI, 37€ für nen Carbon-Lenker?
Das musste ich ausprobieren.


----------



## CrossX (21. April 2017)

Uvp 39,95? Ist das nur so ein umgelabelter Chinalenker? Da möchte ich meine Gesundheit nämlich nicht dran hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (21. April 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Vollkommen ohne Sarkasmus.. ohne Trollerei oder sonstiges Gehabe... ich bin wirklich neugierig:
> 
> Wieso ist das ein Problem für euch?
> Warum regt ihr euch darüber auf?
> ...



Ohne diese Leute,  hätten aber deutlich mehr Leute Spaß an dem Schnäppchen gehabt.  Ich war leider auch nicht schnell genug,  unter anderem wohl,  weil einige Leute das komplette Kontingent auf einmal weg gekauft haben.  Und das ärgert schon.  Und das hat auch nur bedingt was mit Marktwirtschaft zu tun


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. April 2017)

Den Warhead 780 hatte ich auch mal aus Neugier mitbestellt. Erst dachte ich dass es sich um einen Fehler handelt und die Aluvariante kommt. Im Paket lag dann aber tatsächlich ein Stück Plaste.

UVP liegt eigentlich bei 130€.


----------



## un..inc (21. April 2017)

http://enduro-mtb.com/di-a-gewinner-2016-nukeproof-warhead-carbon-handlebars/

http://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/products/nukeproof-warhead-carbon-riser-bars-review

Keine Ahnung. Entweder ist das "Carbon" falsch im Titel (dann geht er zurück) oder die UVP bei denen falsch oder der Preis ein Fehler...


----------



## kreisbremser (21. April 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Vollkommen ohne Sarkasmus.. ohne Trollerei oder sonstiges Gehabe... ich bin wirklich neugierig:
> 
> Wieso ist das ein Problem für euch?
> Warum regt ihr euch darüber auf?
> ...



wenn man asozial ist, dann darf man das machen. wenn man seine umwelt respektiert, dann kauft man so viel man braucht und überlässt all denen die restlichen schnäppchen, die sich ebenfalls dafür interessieren. ist wie am buffet. man kann sich vollstopfen und den kindern vom nachbartisch die letzen pommes wegfressen, oder man lässt ihnen etwas übrig.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2017)

.


----------



## fone (21. April 2017)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Anscheinnend sind die Evocs angekommen, der bikemarkt wird damit grad geflutet mit Gewinnpreisen.
> Wünsche denen allen die Pest.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Geflutet? 
Ein User hat 3 verschiedene Wiggle Rucksäcke drin, zu zugegebenermaßen zu hohen Preisen.
Ein anderer verkauft einen Fr Enduro für 40€ unter aktuellem Onlinepreis.
Und dann gibt es noch einen dritten, der einen Wiggle Rucksack verkauft.

Sieht nicht so aus, als hätte ein User im Bikemarkt ganze "Kontingente"  aufgekauft.

Ich hab auch 2 Rucksäcke übrig weil unklar war in welcher Größe sie ankommen, und ob ich vom gewünschten Modell überhaupt die passenden Größe bekomme. Mal sehen, ob im Bekanntenkreis Bedarf besteht.


----------



## CrossX (21. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob im Bekanntenkreis Bedarf besteht.



Ja hier,  wenn es ein schwarzer Fr Enduro in M/L ist [emoji6]


----------



## frogmatic (21. April 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> aus gesundsaspektlichen gründen wäre ersteres sogar sinnvoller.


Die fetten Gören vor den Pommes zu bewahren?


----------



## Phi-Me (21. April 2017)

Hab mir den Warhead einfach mal bestellt. Bin gespannt. Danke für den Beitrag!

PS: Bedarf an einem Evoc in M/L wäre hier auch vorhanden. War da mal wieder zu langsam...


----------



## fone (21. April 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ja hier,  wenn es ein schwarzer Fr Enduro in M/L ist [emoji6]


Ich glaub den gabs gar nicht so stark reduziert.  edit: ah, doch.  war wohl schnell weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (21. April 2017)

Ich such nen Evoc in diesem weiß für meine Frau... Größe M. 

Falls es einem nicht taugen sollte  könnte auch gegen einen deuter attack tauschen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aldar (21. April 2017)

wie alle davon ausgehen das die Anbieter im Bikemarkt nur drauf lauern das hier was gepostet wird und nicht selber alle Newsletter usw. abonniert haben 
(disclaimer : ich hab nix im Bikemarkt)


----------



## wartool (23. April 2017)

Hat einer von Euch Schnäppchenjägern schon mal bei RCZ die MT7 Sets gekauft? Falls ja wäre meine Frage, ob das "nur" Werkstattpackungen ohne alles Zubehör sind (dass keine Adapter und Scheiben dabei sind ist mir geläufig), oder ob der übliche Beutel mit Olive, Insertpin, Entlüftungsblock, etc dabei wäre.

Danke für Eure Erfahrungen..


----------



## Jaerrit (23. April 2017)

wartool schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch Schnäppchenjägern schon mal bei RCZ die MT7 Sets gekauft? Falls ja wäre meine Frage, ob das "nur" Werkstattpackungen ohne alles Zubehör sind (dass keine Adapter und Scheiben dabei sind ist mir geläufig), oder ob der übliche Beutel mit Olive, Insertpin, Entlüftungsblock, etc dabei wäre.
> 
> Danke für Eure Erfahrungen..



Sind auch die ohne Werkzeuglose Verstellung, also eine OEM-Version... Musst mal die Suche bemühen, da gibts noch irgendwas was die nicht hat, eine Retail-MT7 aber schon...


----------



## toastet (23. April 2017)

hatte nen neutralen karton mit scheiben, adapter, oliven, pins, anleitungen. fehlten nur die angegebenen schrauben zur hebelweiteneinstellung und die einsteller für den druckpunkt. dafür gab es dann 30 euro in punkten erstattet nach der beschwerde. 

die hebelweitenschrauben brauch man ja eh nicht, da einmal eingestellt ist die sache ja eh durch. die druckpunktschrauben kann man aber ja auch so für ~15 euro nachkaufen. meine mt7 raceline auf die ich dann gewechselt bin als ich die chance hatte, hatte zB auch beide nicht dabei in der originalverpackung. als kunde ist man da schon ziemlich mies dran, jetzt auch mit den absolut überteurten hc3 oder hc1 hebeln, die aber ehrlich gesagt schon pflicht sind. die originalhebel sind einfach nicht so dolle


----------



## Bierliebhaber (23. April 2017)

was hat die mt7 bei rcz gekostet so rein aus interesse?


----------



## decay (23. April 2017)

239,-


----------



## wartool (23. April 2017)

Danke.. genau das hatte ich befürchtet.. hätte gerne eine MT7 mit "allen" Verstellern.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (23. April 2017)

danke für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (23. April 2017)

wartool schrieb:


> Danke.. genau das hatte ich befürchtet.. hätte gerne eine MT7 mit "allen" Verstellern.


https://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt7-next-scheibenbremse zumindest etwas günstiger..


----------



## xlacherx (23. April 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> https://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt7-next-scheibenbremse zumindest etwas günstiger..


zu teuer... 
hab meine im Deutschen Shop (Bikerleben.de - der verkauft auch viel über Facebook und macht dabei sehr gute Angebote) mit Rechung inkl. HC Hebel für 320€ gekauft. Ohne die Hebel wären es ca. 280€ gewesen. 
Ist aber gut investiertes Geld. Ich freu mich jedes mal aufs neue über die Bremse wenn ich aufs Rad sitz


----------



## Dakeyras (23. April 2017)

Dann doch lieber ne Mt5 mit Saint Hebeln...


----------



## Rumpelchen (23. April 2017)

ich hab ne mt7 von rcz mit allen verstellern bekommen. war zwar nur die werkstattverpackung, oliven und schrauben zum leitungen kürzen waren aber dabei!!!


----------



## xlacherx (23. April 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber ne Mt5 mit Saint Hebeln...


ist auch nicht verkehrt (hab ich auch )
Wenn mal jemand n gutes Angebot für ne MT4 hat - her damit ;-) Würde mir die glatt ans Stadt-/ alltagsrad schnallen


----------



## CrossX (23. April 2017)

Wäre die Hope X3 zu dekadent am Laufrad meiner Tochter? Die Farbe wäre jedenfalls perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (23. April 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wäre die Hope X3 zu dekadent am Laufrad meiner Tochter? Die Farbe wäre jedenfalls perfekt


Iwo! Machen!


----------



## sp00n82 (23. April 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> So, wie erwartet/befürchtet haben die mir die falsche Größe für den EVOC FR Trail 20L geschickt, trotz entsprechendem Kommentar im Nachrichtenfeld.
> Ich brauche S und habe M/L erhalten. Ist es vielleicht bei jemandem anders herum gelaufen und möchte tauschen?


So, ein paar Tage sind um, hat jemand inzwischen einen EVOC FR Trail 20L in S, hätte aber gerne einen in M/L gehabt?


----------



## fone (24. April 2017)

odysseus schrieb:


> Für den etwas ausgefalleneren Geschmack : Hope Tech 3 E4 in Purple für 125 anstelle 169€ beim nächsten Mitbewerber:
> https://www.mantel.com/de/hope-tech...zZW4mYWN0aW9uW109MiZhY3Rpb25bXT0xI3N0YXJ0Mw==
> 
> X2 gibt's auch...



Hat da jemand die Hinterradbremse zu gefunden?


----------



## Patensen (24. April 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> So, ein paar Tage sind um, hat jemand inzwischen einen EVOC FR Trail 20L in S, hätte aber gerne einen in M/L gehabt?



Ich hätte einen in S abzugeben (natürlich zum Selbstkostenpreis + Versand)


----------



## sp00n82 (25. April 2017)

Ich hab mir jetzt den FR Trail mal genauer angesehen (und ne Anprobe gemacht - ja, zu groß), und bisher dachte ich, dass man dort das Rückenteil abtrennen und separat als Rückenprotektor verwenden könnte. Ist aber anscheinend nicht so, der Reißverschluss geht nicht komplett um den Rucksack, man kann das Fach also nur öffnen, und nicht komplett abtrennen. Auf diversen Seiten (Amazon, Shops, sogar auf einer alten Seite von Evoc selbst) finde ich allerdings noch die Info, "Protektor kann auch separat als Rückenschutz getragen werden" bzw. "Back can be separately worn as protector". Haben die das mittlerweile umgestellt, oder mach ich was grundlegend falsch.
Gibt es denn überhaupt noch einen Rucksack von Evoc mit abtrennbaren Rückenteil?



Patensen schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen in S abzugeben (natürlich zum Selbstkostenpreis + Versand)


Danke, ich komm drauf zurück. Das mit dem Rückenteil irritiert mich grad etwas. Willst du den S nur verkaufen, oder auch im Tausch gegen einen M/L?


----------



## Patensen (25. April 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Danke, ich komm drauf zurück. Das mit dem Rückenteil irritiert mich grad etwas. Willst du den S nur verkaufen, oder auch im Tausch gegen einen M/L?



Ich würde ihn abgeben. Tauschen möchte ich nicht.

Falls also jemand Interesse an einem Evoc FR Trail 20l in Rot und Gr.S hat, kurze Info an mich. Verdienen möchte ich daran natürlich nichts. Ich gebe ihn für den Wiggle-Preis + Versandkosten ab.
Wenn keiner will, geht eben zurück


----------



## Felger (25. April 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt den FR Trail mal genauer angesehen (und ne Anprobe gemacht - ja, zu groß), und bisher dachte ich, dass man dort das Rückenteil abtrennen und separat als Rückenprotektor verwenden könnte. Ist aber anscheinend nicht so, der Reißverschluss geht nicht komplett um den Rucksack, man kann das Fach also nur öffnen, und nicht komplett abtrennen. Auf diversen Seiten (Amazon, Shops, sogar auf einer alten Seite von Evoc selbst) finde ich allerdings noch die Info, "Protektor kann auch separat als Rückenschutz getragen werden" bzw. "Back can be separately worn as protector". Haben die das mittlerweile umgestellt, oder mach ich was grundlegend falsch.
> Gibt es denn überhaupt noch einen Rucksack von Evoc mit abtrennbaren Rückenteil?
> 
> 
> Danke, ich komm drauf zurück. Das mit dem Rückenteil irritiert mich grad etwas. Willst du den S nur verkaufen, oder auch im Tausch gegen einen M/L?



die FR Trail sind nicht alle gleich. Manche kann man abnehmen, manche haben keine Tasche am Hüftgurt usw. Meist sind leider die Beschreibungen und Bilder nicht gut genug - da kann man leicht den Überblick verlieren...


----------



## fone (25. April 2017)

Hüftgurttasche hätte mir auch gefallen. Haben die Standard-Modelle aber alle nicht.

http://www.evocsports.com/images/pdf/compare/protector-backpacks-feature-overview-de.pdf

Vom separaten Tragen des Protektors hab ich nichts gelesen, seit ich mich für den FR Trail interessierte, wäre für mich aber auch nicht positiv gewesen, hätte nur unnötiges Gewicht bedeutet.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. April 2017)

richek schrieb:


> P.S. Falls jemand n schicken carbon lenker sucht : Nukeproof Warhead Carbon fuer 36,-
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-warhead-carbon-riserbar-lenker/rp-prod139162





Phimi schrieb:


> Hab mir den Warhead einfach mal bestellt. Bin gespannt. Danke für den Beitrag!


Hat den Lenker einer bestellt und seitdem was von der Bestellung gehört? Ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage her!


----------



## Phi-Me (25. April 2017)

Hab mich das gleiche eben gefragt. Bisher kam nichts. In der Auftragsbestätigung stand, dass die Artikel am selben Tag versandt werden. Seit dem Stille. 

Bei der letzten crc Bestellung kam bei mir auch nur die Hälfte. Bin da langsam echt ein wenig angepisst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (25. April 2017)

nix gehört - mal sehen


----------



## Pekingente (25. April 2017)

Steht doch da.....voraussichtlich ab 5.Mai verfügbar. .....?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. April 2017)

Pekingente schrieb:


> Steht doch da.....voraussichtlich ab 5.Mai verfügbar. .....?


jetzt steht es da. Bei meiner Bestellung habe ich einen angeblich verfügbaren Lenker gewählt!


----------



## Phi-Me (25. April 2017)

Dito!


----------



## boblike (25. April 2017)

Bei mir stand 5. Mai


----------



## un..inc (25. April 2017)

Ich hab zwar keinerlei Bestätigung zum Versand bekommen und im Kundenkonto ist auch keine Bestellung hinterlegt, aber mittels Auftragsnummer und Mail-Adresse kann man HIER: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/account/orderTracking.jsp
Seinen Bestellverlauf anschauen und über Aftership.com tracken...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. April 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keinerlei Bestätigung zum Versand bekommen und im Kundenkonto ist auch keine Bestellung hinterlegt, aber mittels Auftragsnummer und Mail-Adresse kann man HIER: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/account/orderTracking.jsp
> Seinen Bestellverlauf anschauen und über Aftership.com tracken...


Herzlichen Dank, dann hoffe ich mal, dass der 24.4. als Versanddatum korrekt ist.


----------



## fone (25. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hat den Lenker einer bestellt und seitdem was von der Bestellung gehört? Ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage her!


Nichts gehört.


----------



## moon-rider (25. April 2017)

Bei mir steht im Status (Lenker + Sattelstütze)

SHIPPED
25 April, 2017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (25. April 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt den FR Trail mal genauer angesehen (und ne Anprobe gemacht - ja, zu groß), und bisher dachte ich, dass man dort das Rückenteil abtrennen und separat als Rückenprotektor verwenden könnte. Ist aber anscheinend nicht so, der Reißverschluss geht nicht komplett um den Rucksack, man kann das Fach also nur öffnen, und nicht komplett abtrennen. Auf diversen Seiten (Amazon, Shops, sogar auf einer alten Seite von Evoc selbst) finde ich allerdings noch die Info, "Protektor kann auch separat als Rückenschutz getragen werden" bzw. "Back can be separately worn as protector". Haben die das mittlerweile umgestellt, oder mach ich was grundlegend falsch.
> Gibt es denn überhaupt noch einen Rucksack von Evoc mit abtrennbaren Rückenteil?



Ich hab jetzt direkt bei Evoc angefragt, und die Möglichkeit, das Rückenteil separat als Protektor zu tragen, ist bei _allen_ neuen Modellen nicht mehr vorhanden. D.h. das Feature wurde komplett gestrichen.


----------



## Phi-Me (25. April 2017)

shipped 21.04.17

Es besteht Hoffnung!!=)


----------



## µ_d (25. April 2017)

Betreffend CRC:
Die haben ihr Shipping und Verpackung gefühlt komplett ausgelagert seit der Wiggle übernahme. Die Mails kommen seit dem gefühlt nur noch jede zweite Bestellung an...


----------



## sp00n82 (25. April 2017)

µ_d schrieb:


> Betreffend CRC:
> Die haben ihr Shipping und Verpackung gefühlt komplett ausgelagert seit der Wiggle übernahme. Die Mails kommen seit dem gefühlt nur noch jede zweite Bestellung an...


Offensichtlich nicht nur gefühlt:
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/b...n-cycles-job-cuts-as-a-betrayal-35166322.html

Meine letzte Bestellung bei CRC war noch im August 2016, da war noch alles in Ordnung, aber wahrscheinlich war da auch noch nichts umgestellt.


----------



## frankZer (25. April 2017)

Bezüglich CRC:
Bestellung letzte Woche, direkt Versandbestätigung erhalten, Konto wurde aber heute erst belastet. Somit wohl auch jetzt erst Warenausgang.
So lange der Lenker ankommt ist alles gut


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. April 2017)

Bezüglich CRC:

4 weeks after "Your order has been dispatched"

nix erhalten! keine Reaktion auf mails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (26. April 2017)

Also mein Lenker + Klamotten, am 24.04. verschickt, ist mittlerweile in TRAKPAK PROCESS CENTRE UK


----------



## fone (26. April 2017)

Status bei CRC ist shipped 24.4.
Alles gut.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. April 2017)

Seit 21. Processed nix shipped


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. April 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Also mein Lenker + Klamotten, am 24.04. verschickt, ist mittlerweile in TRAKPAK PROCESS CENTRE UK


dito


----------



## kreisbremser (26. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hat den Lenker einer bestellt und seitdem was von der Bestellung gehört? Ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage her!


auf deren seite steht: leiferbar vorraussichtlich ab 5.Mai


----------



## un..inc (26. April 2017)

Ich bin überzeugt, dass sie damit NEUBESTELLUNGEN meinen... 
Du kannst dich ja derzeit auch nur benachrichtigen lassen, DASS du wieder bestellen kannst...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. April 2017)

Pekingente schrieb:


> Steht doch da.....voraussichtlich ab 5.Mai verfügbar. .....?





Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> jetzt steht es da. Bei meiner Bestellung habe ich einen angeblich verfügbaren Lenker gewählt!





kreisbremser schrieb:


> auf deren seite steht: leiferbar vorraussichtlich ab 5.Mai


@kreisbremser fällt dir was auf?


----------



## kreisbremser (26. April 2017)

ja. du bist ein klugscheißer und ich hab wohl einen beitrag übersehen.
@Asphaltsurfer noch fragen? frag ruhig.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. April 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ja. du bist ein klugscheißer und ich hab wohl einen beitrag übersehen.
> @Asphaltsurfer noch fragen? frag ruhig.


und kritikfähig bist du auch nicht, dass hast du übersehen.
-> ignore


----------



## kreisbremser (26. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> und kritikfähig bist du auch nicht, dass hast du übersehen.
> -> ignore


das siehst du falsch. der ton macht die musik, oder eben der stil.
ein netter hinweis und ich hätte editiert  das wäre zumindest das benehmen was meine mutti mir beigebracht hat. überheblich können wir offensichtlich beide ohne mutti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (26. April 2017)

Obwohl bei mir 5. Mai stand habe ich heute den Tracking Code für den nukeproof lenker bekommen. Ist sogar schon fast da. Hat schon einer den Lenker und ist es echt Carbon?


----------



## Teuflor (27. April 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Obwohl bei mir 5. Mai stand habe ich heute den Tracking Code für den nukeproof lenker bekommen. Ist sogar schon fast da. Hat schon einer den Lenker und ist es echt Carbon?



Wie bei mir... Kommt heute an obwohl 5.5 Als Lieferdatum stand.

Wir werden sehen


----------



## Phi-Me (27. April 2017)

Mein Zeug kommt auch heute!

Bin gespannt!


----------



## Pekingente (27. April 2017)

Neuer Peis......http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...aign=http://www.mtb-news.de&utm_content=10438


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. April 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Mein Zeug kommt auch heute!
> 
> Bin gespannt!


Und?


----------



## HorstMaria (27. April 2017)




----------



## Teuflor (27. April 2017)

Bei mir war der t25 Schlüssel drin den ich dazu bestellt hab..... Das nenn ich mal ökologisch und ökonomische verschwendung! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## boblike (27. April 2017)

Also kein Lenker? Bin auf Geschäftsreise und sehe erst morgen mein Paket.


----------



## cimmerier (27. April 2017)

doch, meiner kam an 
Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. April 2017)

bei mir steht noch immer 
*TRAKPAK PROCESS CENTRE UK*
F***


----------



## Phi-Me (27. April 2017)

Plastik Rohr angekommen. 

254g


----------



## Teuflor (27. April 2017)

Menno will auch! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## richek (27. April 2017)

Cool! Mein packet ist zwar angekommen, hatte aber noch keine Zeit es abzuholen - dann hoffe ich auch carbon zu sehen!
Fairer Preis von CRC wie ich finde


----------



## boblike (27. April 2017)

Meine Frau sagt es ist nur ein kleines Paket,  also ist da kein Lenker drin :-(


----------



## Felger (28. April 2017)

processing...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (28. April 2017)

Meins kommt morgen...
Bin gespannt...


----------



## un..inc (28. April 2017)

*hust*
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/943636-nukeproof-warhead-carbon-lenker-780mm-neu


----------



## hardtails (28. April 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> *hust*
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/943636-nukeproof-warhead-carbon-lenker-780mm-neu
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 598655



ist schon 5€ billiger geworden, zuvor warens 80€


----------



## NewK (28. April 2017)

Der Mongo-Henrey


----------



## fone (28. April 2017)

Macht das doch im Bikemarkt-Pranger-Thread.


----------



## un..inc (28. April 2017)

War völlig wertungsbefreit von mir...


----------



## fone (28. April 2017)

Achso, wär mir gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## frogmatic (28. April 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> War völlig wertungsbefreit von mir...


Aber nicht vom @NewK


----------



## boblike (28. April 2017)

Mich kotzt das an.  Ich muss 2 Wochen  länger auf den Lenker warten und andere können keinen Schnapper machen. Weil so ein Assy ein paar Kröten verdienen will. Möge ihn der Blitz beim scheißen treffen!


----------



## fone (28. April 2017)

Die Welt ist so ungerecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. April 2017)

Kann mir jemand den Zweck der beiliegenden Transparentaufkleber nennen?
Anpassung für zu lockere Griffe?


----------



## NewK (28. April 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Mich kotzt das an.  Ich muss 2 Wochen  länger auf den Lenker warten und andere können keinen Schnapper machen. Weil so ein Assy ein paar Kröten verdienen will. Möge ihn der Blitz beim scheißen treffen!


----------



## demlak (28. April 2017)

immer dieses rumgeheule, weil es anderen besser geht.. *augenverdreh*

hat hier IRGENDWER IRGENDEINEN nachteil davon, dass dieses angebot im bikemarkt existiert?


----------



## Jierdan (28. April 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> immer dieses rumgeheule, weil es anderen besser geht.. *augenverdreh*
> 
> hat hier IRGENDWER IRGENDEINEN nachteil davon, dass dieses angebot im bikemarkt existiert?


Ich hab Lebenszeit verloren, weil ich diese Posts darüber hier las :/


----------



## demlak (28. April 2017)

und dann auch noch was dazu schreiben? tsstsstss =)


----------



## Jierdan (28. April 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> und dann auch noch was dazu schreiben? tsstsstss =)


Verdammt, es wird immer schlimmer! [emoji14]


----------



## aibeekey (28. April 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> immer dieses rumgeheule, weil es anderen besser geht.. *augenverdreh*
> 
> hat hier IRGENDWER IRGENDEINEN nachteil davon, dass dieses angebot im bikemarkt existiert?



Ist kein Vorteil, weil das Angebot aus war, ein Nachteil ? Dann ja


----------



## fone (28. April 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Ist kein Vorteil, weil das Angebot aus war, ein Nachteil ? Dann ja


Dazu gibts doch so nen passenden Satz von nem Staatsoberhaupt, gegen Ende des kalten Krieges, 88 rum oder so. 

.
.
.


edit: genau, jetzt fällts mir wieder ein:
Mr. Gorbatschow, tear down this wall!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hat den Lenker einer bestellt und seitdem was von der Bestellung gehört? Ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage her!



Lenker ist heute bei mir angekommen => Carbon  Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. April 2017)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Lenker ist heute bei mir angekommen => Carbon  Passt


Bei mir auch 

Nur wozu die Aufkleber??


----------



## HorstMaria (28. April 2017)

Aufkleber? Hatte glaub keine dabei. Aber ich denke die sind zur Vermeidung von Klemmspuren. Die kommen unter die Schelle der Bremse und den Vorbau.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2017)

.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. April 2017)

Gute Frage


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. April 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> na hoffentlich nicht.


Glaub ich auch nicht. Höchstens an der Stelle von Computer etc. Aber sich dafür sieht er nicht brauchbar aus


----------



## richek (28. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Macht das doch im Bikemarkt-Pranger-Thread.


Gibt kein pranger-forum... lies doch einfach den normalen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-5!

Ich schlage folgenden Zusatz vor:
By clicking on the link you agree to the following terms and conditions:
1. It is not mandatory to order the specific item.
2. The provided information is intended for hobby-enthusiast and to support the proliferation of mountainbiking to a broad audience. As such, the information may be used for non-commercial purposes only.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstMaria (28. April 2017)

Laut Nukeproof:
clear protective scuff guard

Somit also nur als Schutzfolie nicht zur Klemmung geeignet!!!


----------



## Phippsy (28. April 2017)

Für die Startnummer


----------



## matt017 (29. April 2017)

Falscher Thread...


----------



## Flo7 (29. April 2017)

Hi,

Welche große würdet ihr für 170cm nehmen, S oder M?+



matt017 schrieb:


> Specialized Fuse HT Comp 6fattie 650B+ Hardtail für 599,- statt 1599,-
> Auch in rot erhältlich (mit Lieferzeit).
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=185403;menu=1000,173,87;mid[917]=1


----------



## matt017 (29. April 2017)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Welche große würdet ihr für 170cm nehmen, S oder M?+



Ich hab mir mit 176cm und 83cm Schrittlänge mal eins in M bestellt.
Das S ist scheinbar deutlich kleiner mit 35mm kürzerem Oberrohr.

Kannst ja mal zu einem Händler gehen und eine Probefahrt machen. Kannst du dann auch gleich mal fragen, was die von so einer Aktion halten... (obwohl, kann es mir denken...   )


----------



## bomberia (29. April 2017)

Interessant für dich ist noch, daß bei Rahmengröße S, eine 100mm Gabel verbaut ist. Sollte man bedenken...


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. April 2017)

Bei Biker-Boarder zum gleichen Preis mit Zusatzleistungen.


----------



## gomerline (29. April 2017)

Dafür mit Telefonanruf zur Bestellung..


----------



## matt017 (29. April 2017)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Welche große würdet ihr für 170cm nehmen, S oder M?+





bomberia schrieb:


> Interessant für dich ist noch, daß bei Rahmengröße S, eine 100mm Gabel verbaut ist. Sollte man bedenken...



Und die Sattelstütze ist auch kürzer bei S.
Wenn du also am oberen Ende der S bist, sicherheitshalber mal checken. Die angegebenen Stützenlängen werden bei versenkbaren Stützen manchmal 'eigenartig' gemessen, also z.Bsp. mit Zug-Anlenkung.


----------



## Brezensalzer (29. April 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> immer dieses rumgeheule, weil es anderen besser geht.. *augenverdreh*
> 
> hat hier IRGENDWER IRGENDEINEN nachteil davon, dass dieses angebot im bikemarkt existiert?



Wir nicht wissen, ob es in diesem konkreten Fall tatsächlich so war, dass der Bikemarkt-Verkäufer das Schnäppchen mit dem Vorsatz gekauft hat, es mit deutlichem Gewinn gleich wieder weiter zu verkaufen. Aber die Vermutung liegt generell nahe, dass dies im einen oder anderen Fall so gemacht wird, so schnell wie echte Schnäppchen beim anbietenden Shop ausverkauft sind und dann die gleichen Artikel hier mit deutlichem Preisaufschlag auftauchen.

*Und das ist nicht in Ordnung!*

Erstens widerspricht es dem Gedanken dieses Forums, denn diejenigen, die ein Schnäppchen posten, möchten, dass andere, mit denen sie durch ein schönes Hobby verbunden sind, die Gelegenheit haben, ein schönes Teil billiger zu erhalten. Außerdem sitzt nicht bei allen der Geldbeutel so locker, da ist ein Schnäppchen für den einen oder anderen die Gelegenheit ein edles Teil zu erwerben, dass er sich sonst verkneifen müsste.

Daher hat wegen der oben genannten Praxis tatsächlich jemand einen Nachteil - das ist doch ganz klar.

Und wenn hier immer gesagt wird, es wäre das Wesen des Handels, Artikel zu kaufen und mit Gewinn zu verkaufen. Ja, das stimmt, aber echte Händler müssen ihren Gewinn versteuern. Das tun diese Schlaumeier wohl eher nicht. (Und wenn sie hinreichend viele Artikel kaufen und mit Gewinn verkaufen, wären sie steuerpflichtig - die Finanzbeamten sprechen hier von "Gewinnerzielungsabsicht".)

Mit Rumgeheule, dass es jemandem anderen besser geht, hat es nix zu tun, wenn man sich darüber aufregt. Ganz konkret habe ich keinen Nachteil, weil mich der Lenker nicht interessiert. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es mir wurscht sein kann, wenn einige zu ihrem Vorteil so handeln, dass andere auch in einem abstrakten Sinn einen Nachteil haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasHN (29. April 2017)

Na super, und ich hab jetzt das Fuse Expert bestellt.... wohin nur mit den ganzen Rädern


----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2017)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Na super, und ich hab jetzt das Fuse Expert bestellt.... wohin nur mit den ganzen Rädern


bikemarkt...?


----------



## demlak (30. April 2017)

nanana.. nicht das sich da wieder besorgte bikemarktbürger berufen fühlen =)


----------



## Phi-Me (30. April 2017)

ich überlege ehrlich gesagt ja auch einfach mal eins zu bestellen...

sieht sehr interessant aus...


----------



## osbow (30. April 2017)

Dann dreht man eine Runde mit und stellt es für ein Jahr in den Keller. Und im Anschluss versucht man es für die Hälfte zu verkaufen. Wider dem Kaufzwang!


----------



## Phi-Me (30. April 2017)

Sowas ähnliches hat die Regierung auch verlauten lassen 

Thema durch!


----------



## sorny (1. Mai 2017)

Bin gespannt ob die Bikes geliefert werden, von 1599€ auf 599€ is schon ein mächtiger Preisunterschied ...
Für meine Dame gibts ein Ruze Comp in L, hach die würd sich freuen !


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## aibeekey (1. Mai 2017)

Wenn man sich die Ausstattung ansieht ist es nun auch eher realistisch 
Hoffe da hat nie jemand 1600 ausgegeben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (1. Mai 2017)

Puh ja hoff auch dass da keiner 1600 aufn Tisch gelegt hat dafür 
Warum eventuell nicht geliefert wird: Bei allen Specialized Bikes (bis auf die Fuse/Ruze Modelle im Angebot) steht dabei: Store Only
Also kein Versand


----------



## NewK (1. Mai 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Bei mir auch
> 
> Nur wozu die Aufkleber??


Zeig mal bitte die Aufkleber.


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Mai 2017)

Also mein Lenker ist noch nicht da... hmmmm...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Mai 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Zeig mal bitte die Aufkleber.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Mai 2017)

So, möchte denn jemand den Evoc FR Trail 20L in rot und M/L (ohne abzippbaren Rückenprotektor) haben für den Wigglepreis + Versand?

// Edit
Und weg.


----------



## boblike (2. Mai 2017)

Hätte noch jemand einen Wiggle Rucksack abzugeben? Bitte PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (2. Mai 2017)

Es gibt bei Wiggle übrigens wieder Evoc Rucksäcke. Nur leider nicht ganz zu dem Hammerpreis wie zuletzt. Der FR Enduro 16l kostet jetzt 108 Euro, was mM nach immer noch ein ziemlich guter Preis ist

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dragonjackson (2. Mai 2017)

2FO bei hibike für 70,-
Glaube, ich teste lieber den neuen Freerider von 510... hoffe auf eine steifere Sohle...
https://www.hibike.de/specialized-2...d-mod-2016-pS916f16813f66b1cacb412439d712fbb9


----------



## un..inc (2. Mai 2017)

Oh mann, CRC hat das Paket mit Lenker und co an die falsche (alte) Adresse geschickt... Möglich, dass ich schuld bin, aber DHL lässt das Paket sofort zurück gehen.
Hoffentlich schicken die es noch mal raus... Warte da noch auf Antwort...

EDIT: augenscheinlich hab' ich bei PayPal die falsche Adresse ausgewählt.
Es ist ihnen weder möglich das Paket umzuleiten, noch es - wenn es zurück ist - noch mal rauszuschicken... 
Das wars dann mit dem günstigen Plastik-Lenker... 
Eigene Dummheit...


----------



## arghlol (2. Mai 2017)

Ist es bei Paypal nicht sogar so, dass der Händler nur an die Adresse versenden darf, die bei Paypal ausgewählt/hinterlegt ist?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## un..inc (2. Mai 2017)

Schon möglich und wohl auch richtig so.
Ärgerlich ist halt, dass die das nicht neu rausschicken können.
Das geht bei anderen (deutschen und österreichischen) Shops problemlos.


----------



## un..inc (2. Mai 2017)

?


----------



## fone (2. Mai 2017)

richek schrieb:


> Gibt kein pranger-forum...


Doch natürlich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bekloppte-preise-im-bikemarkt-die-highlights.433902/unread


----------



## fone (2. Mai 2017)

osbow schrieb:


> Dann dreht man eine Runde mit und stellt es für ein Jahr in den Keller. Und im Anschluss versucht man es für die Hälfte zu verkaufen. Wider dem Kaufzwang!


Ich bin schon froh, dass ich am Wochenende nicht ins Forum gucke, sonst hätte ich vermutlich auch eins bestellt... für 1 Probefahrt und 10 Jahre Keller.


----------



## Phi-Me (2. Mai 2017)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Da war das Paket beschädigt und ging zurück.

Wollte die inzwischen ausverkaufte Jacke darin aber unbedingt haben. Hat alles nichts gebracht, haben mir ein neues Paket zugestellt - leider ohne Jacke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (2. Mai 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> 2FO bei hibike für 70,-
> Glaube, ich teste lieber den neuen Freerider von 510... hoffe auf eine steifere Sohle...


Ich hab FiveTen deswegen letztens angeschrieben, und sie haben mir tatsächlich die neuen Freerider Pro empfohlen für eine steifere Sohle.
Wie steif genau muss ich mal sehen. Momentan sind die mir eigentlich noch zu teuer.


----------



## dragonjackson (2. Mai 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich hab FiveTen deswegen letztens angeschrieben, und sie haben mir tatsächlich die neuen Freerider Pro empfohlen für eine steifere Sohle.
> Wie steif genau muss ich mal sehen. Momentan sind die mir eigentlich noch zu teuer.


Genau das ist bei mir auch noch die Hemmschwelle... Hatte den Neuen noch nicht in der Hand. Laut einigen Tests soll er steifer, als der alte Contact sein - gut so.
(übrigens, die meisten Tests gehen fast gar nicht auf die Steifigkeit der Sohle ein - warum auch bei einem Radschuh )
Aber die 125,- sind mir auch zu teuer...


----------



## fone (3. Mai 2017)

Trotzdem sieht der Freerider Pro super interessant aus und muss irgendwann (als Schnäppchen) gekauft werden. 

Nukeproof Carbonlenker ist montiert.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. Mai 2017)

Kann jemand erkennen ob das ne 15x100 oder schon ne schnöde 15x110 Boost Gabel ist?
RCZ hüllt sich in Schweigen...
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...m-qr15mm-tapered-oneloc-diffusion-black.html#



Spoiler



*ROCKSHOX 2017 Fork SID RLC 27.5" 100mm QR15mm Tapered OneLoc Diffusion Black*


*SPECS*


*TRAVEL*: 100mm


*WHEEL*: 27.5"


*DAMPING*: XC tuned Charger


*AVAILABLE* *SPRINGS*: Solo Air


*ADJUSTMENTS*: External rebound, 2-position (open and lock) with compression adjust


*STEERER*: Tapered aluminum


*CROWN*: Forged, hollow AL66 TV aluminum


*UPPER* *TUBES*: 32mm tapered wall aluminum, Fast Black


*LOWERS*: Magnesium with Power Bulge, disc only


*COLOR* Diffusion Black





*Including*: Manual / OneLoc remote
Not including the HP pump


*Zusatzinformation*

*Artikelnummer* ROCKSHOX_FORK_SID_RLC_27_100DBK 

*Brand* ROCKSHOX 

*Color* Schwarz 

*Weight* 1530g (manufacturer) 

*Steerer tube diameter* 1.5 to 1"1/8 Tapered 

*Travel* 100mm


----------



## Teuflor (3. Mai 2017)

ich Tipp auf 100mm


----------



## boblike (3. Mai 2017)

Denke auch das Boost ausgewiesen wäre.


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2017)

Surprise surprise...
Und Bilder in nem Shop zu trauen is ne Art Abenteuersport


----------



## ernmar (3. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich schreiben die Boost immer explizit rein, wenn es eine ist.


----------



## Dakeyras (4. Mai 2017)

Fox Float X2 Factory 2Pos in 200x57 und 216x63 für 489€ mit Code RCZFRS

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/f...ctory-2pos-adj-evol-200x57mm-973-01-168.html#

Schade, dass ich an meinem 053er Zocchi nichts auszusetzen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (4. Mai 2017)

Ist eh ausverkauft


----------



## Danimal (4. Mai 2017)

Bei Canyon gibt's auch gerade den Conti X-King Protection im Angebot für 19,95. Allerdings sind die Angaben im Text widersprüchlich: Der Titel sagt "Protection", was auch zu "Black Chili Compound" im Beschreibungstext passt, jedoch steht bei Lieferumfang "X-King Performance" (den will man nicht haben).
Daher: Augen auf beim Reifenkauf!


----------



## Spezialeis (4. Mai 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Auch schön auf der Canyon Seite (https://www.canyon.com/accessories/...5hu3&sc_llid=5487&sc_eh=bb69fac23fb524401#id=), Fox Diffuse 2 Jacke für 49,95 €, geniales Ding für Wetter wie jetzt und im Herbst oder wenn man mal Richtung Dämmerung/Nacht fährt.


Wie ist die Grösse von dieser Jacke? Ich habe letztens eine Vaude Mens Air Jacket II in L gekauft. Die Ärmel sind ok, aber die Jacke ist vorne wie hinten extrem kurz, selbst für meine Freunde die deutlich kleiner sind als ich.


----------



## Phi-Me (4. Mai 2017)

kriegt jemand von euch den französischen RCZ Newsletter und hat mal versucht da etwas in den Warenkorb zu legen? 

Beim Versand wird mir jedes mal angezeigt, dass es nicht möglich ist nach Deutschland zu liefern. 

Einzelfall, oder vielleicht neuer Standard? -,-


----------



## Teuflor (4. Mai 2017)

Mein CRC Nukeproof Lenker wurde versand!


----------



## toastet (4. Mai 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> kriegt jemand von euch den französischen RCZ Newsletter und hat mal versucht da etwas in den Warenkorb zu legen?
> 
> Beim Versand wird mir jedes mal angezeigt, dass es nicht möglich ist nach Deutschland zu liefern.
> 
> Einzelfall, oder vielleicht neuer Standard? -,-



ist produktabhängig, war aber meine ich auch schon immer so. habs zumindest auch schon vor 1-2 jahren gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (4. Mai 2017)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Wie ist die Grösse von dieser Jacke? Ich habe letztens eine Vaude Mens Air Jacket II in L gekauft. Die Ärmel sind ok, aber die Jacke ist vorne wie hinten extrem kurz, selbst für meine Freunde die deutlich kleiner sind als ich.



Ich hatte den Vorgänger, der fällt wie alle anderen Marken aus. Bei Vaude und Mavic muss ich auch immer 1-2 Größen größer nehmen (bei mir XL oder sogar XXL wo ich sonst bei allen anderen gängigen Bike und Outdoormarken L hab, 1,92m, 87kg).
Vaude ist sicher besser verarbeitet wie die Diffuse, ich fand die Fox aber in der Tat ideal weil kein Softshell und deswegen relativ unschwitzig.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Mai 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Kann jemand erkennen ob das ne 15x100 oder schon ne schnöde 15x110 Boost Gabel ist?
> RCZ hüllt sich in Schweigen...
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...m-qr15mm-tapered-oneloc-diffusion-black.html#
> 
> ...



Hab heute Früh die Antwort bekommen:
"Dear customer,
thank you for contacting us. It should be a normal 15x100."

Und heute nachmittag die Gabel 
Ist ne 15x100, RLC mit Charger, 1503g ohne alles, 1658 mit Steckachse, Remote, Kabel, Hülle.

_______

Franz. Shop: ja, war da auch so, einfach auf Deutsch umstellen, Artikel wieder raussuchen, in den Korb, Gutschein dazu, bestellen, warten und hoffen...


----------



## HorstMaria (4. Mai 2017)

Genau man muss einfach nur die franz. Seite aufsuchen und dort den Artikelnamen kopieren und auf der deutschen Seite einfügen und suchen. Zusammen mit dem Gutschein Code aus dem Newsletter klappt das. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moon-rider (4. Mai 2017)

Mein Lenker ist leider auch noch nicht angekommen. Es kam nur die Sattelstütze. Bin gespannt ob der Lenker noch nachgeliefert wird.
Auf dem Lieferschein stand Item in backorder (o.ä.).
Im Online Bestellstatus steht leider nur delivered.


----------



## MAster (4. Mai 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Genau das ist bei mir auch noch die Hemmschwelle... Hatte den Neuen noch nicht in der Hand. Laut einigen Tests soll er steifer, als der alte Contact sein - gut so.
> (übrigens, die meisten Tests gehen fast gar nicht auf die Steifigkeit der Sohle ein - warum auch bei einem Radschuh )
> Aber die 125,- sind mir auch zu teuer...


Ich hab nem Freeride pro seit März und die Sohle leidet erheblich, vermutlich auf Grund der festen mitten Sohle. Meine beiden alten & weichen freerider sehen deutlich besser aus. Gut dass ich die günstig bekommen hab ...


----------



## demlak (4. Mai 2017)

März? gerade mal 2 Monate? Und davon sicherlich nicht jeden Tag gefahren...
"Typischer Verschleiß" hin oder her... Das sind Schuhe die für diesen Einsatz gebaut wurden.. wenn die nach so kurzer Zeit schon Probleme machen, ist das ein Mangel seitens des Herstellers.. Die würde ich zurückgeben und mir das Geld zurückholen.
Auch Schuhe haben eine Grantie und eine Gewährleistung.


----------



## trompi (4. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte die Freerider Contact auch mal und nach 4 Wochen schon ein Loch unterm Fußballen. Habe diese dann eingeschickt und die Freerider Element als Ersatz bekommen. Finde die Sohle deutlich zu weich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2017)

Jemand einen Tipp für ein Auslaufmodell/Komplettangebot von einem All-Mountain/Enduro mit moderner Geometrie in L so um die 2k? 

Ich will eine moderne Geometrie also fallen die meisten 26er wohl eher raus. Standards und Laufradgrößen sind sonst mir bis auf den Wiederverkaufswert und sinnvolle Features eigentlich wurscht.


----------



## freetourer (4. Mai 2017)

Jeffsy

Nimmt man aber natürlich als 29er Modell.

Selbst die Leute von YT haben ja durch ausführliche Vergleichs- und Testfahrten herausgefunden, dass für diese Bikekategorie 29 die optimale Laufradgröße ist.


----------



## Jierdan (4. Mai 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Jeffsy
> 
> Nimmt man aber natürlich als 29er Modell.
> 
> Selbst die Leute von YT haben ja durch ausführliche Vergleichs- und Testfahrten herausgefunden, dass für diese Bikekategorie 29 die optimale Laufradgröße ist.


sehr vernünftig.  hätte ich kein 29er Remedy wäre es ein 29er jeffsy.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Mai 2017)

Bei YT ist aber noch nix reduziert. Wir haben gerade mal Mai. Angebote gibt es normal erst ab Mitte Juli. Bei Canyon gibt es aber z. B. ein Spektral vergünstigt für 1800€.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Jeffsy
> 
> Nimmt man aber natürlich als 29er Modell.
> 
> Selbst die Leute von YT haben ja durch ausführliche Vergleichs- und Testfahrten herausgefunden, dass für diese Bikekategorie 29 die optimale Laufradgröße ist.





Jierdan schrieb:


> sehr vernünftig.  hätte ich kein 29er Remedy wäre es ein 29er jeffsy.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Ist das ernst gemeint? Überlege mir gerade das Votec VE Pro zu holen. Also hier gibt es halt auch viele Dirtjumps undso. Ist ein 29er für Bikeparksachen in dem FW-Bereich denn geeignet bzw. macht es Spaß? Bin sonst immer mit dem Downhiller im Bikepark gewesen und will eigentlich mit nix klapprigeren als mein altes Votec V.SX im Bikepark sein...Bin nur einmal ein 29er Hardtail etwas länger gefahren bis jetzt.


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Mai 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tipp für ein Auslaufmodell/Komplettangebot von einem All-Mountain/Enduro mit moderner Geometrie in L so um die 2k?
> 
> Ich will eine moderne Geometrie also fallen die meisten 26er wohl eher raus. Standards und Laufradgrößen sind sonst mir bis auf den Wiederverkaufswert und sinnvolle Features eigentlich wurscht.


https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-5-0-ex.html
https://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=19822517
https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/fahrraeder/mountainbike/enduro/focus-sam-ltd-blue-20162?action_ms=1
https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/fahrraeder/mountainbike/bergamont-trailster-7-0-2016?action_ms=1
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...sion-mountainbike-slx-1x11-2017/rp-prod146564
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-mega-275-race-mountainbike-2017/rp-prod145994

Beim Commencal fehlt ne versenkbare Stütze. Das Bergamont ist nett falls du einen Umwerfer brauchst. Das Vitus bin ich schon gefahren, kennt man auf Anhieb vielleicht nicht aber ist ein sehr gut funktionierender Rahmen und ne bessere Gabel bekommst du in der Preiskategorie wohl nicht.

Oder falls du schon immer mal Intense fahren wolltest mit...ähm..._interessanter_ Ausstattung  :

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/m...-27-5-alluminium-gebuerstet-2-aa6/136219.html


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2017)

Puh ganz schön viel Input!

Wie sind denn die neuen Fox-Sachen speziell die 34er? Ist das immer noch eine KRücke im Vergleich  zur Pike? Geht beim Commencal Piggybackdämpfer rein?

Was haltet ihr vom Sweoop 170: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...bQRQu8TEWi_sHWi0gAGeKPyrakh83Oxt_YaAuxC8P8HAQ


----------



## decay (4. Mai 2017)

Die aktuelle Fox 34 geht super.


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Mai 2017)

Diese neue Rythm und Grip 34er kenn ich nicht aber die Factory und Performance sind gut.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2017)

und STeifigkeit?


----------



## CrossX (4. Mai 2017)

Ist das hier jetzt ein Verkaufsberatungsthread? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2017)

ok sorry ich hau ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (4. Mai 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist das ernst gemeint? Überlege mir gerade das Votec VE Pro zu holen. Also hier gibt es halt auch viele Dirtjumps undso. Ist ein 29er für Bikeparksachen in dem FW-Bereich denn geeignet bzw. macht es Spaß? Bin sonst immer mit dem Downhiller im Bikepark gewesen und will eigentlich mit nix klapprigeren als mein altes Votec V.SX im Bikepark sein...Bin nur einmal ein 29er Hardtail etwas länger gefahren bis jetzt.



Da klappert nix. Klar, die 29er sind was schwerer und du solltest vllt. nicht unbedingt auf einen 1800g-LRS und ne Fox 32 setzen.


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Mai 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ist das hier jetzt ein Verkaufsberatungsthread?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


wird jetzt im laberstrang wegen gelaber geätzt?


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2017)

Ja genau lasst mich doch! 

Klapprig war etwas flapsig ausgedrückt aber ich hab auf 26" die Erfahrung gemacht dass ich kein schmalbrüstigeres Bike als das Votec V.SX im Bikepark fahren möchte. Also in Bezug auf Steifigkeit, Federweg, Dämpferelemente, sattes Fahrwerk eben. Also ich suche quasi etwas wie das Votec nur halt mit modernerer Geo und gerne noch mehr Reserven. Weiß nicht ob da aktuelle 29er rankommen die in mein Budget passennn


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Mai 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja genau lasst mich doch!
> 
> Klapprig war etwas flapsig ausgedrückt aber ich hab auf 26" die Erfahrung gemacht dass ich kein schmalbrüstigeres Bike als das Votec V.SX im Bikepark fahren möchte. Also in Bezug auf Steifigkeit, Federweg, Dämpferelemente, sattes Fahrwerk eben. Also ich suche quasi etwas wie das Votec nur halt mit modernerer Geo und gerne noch mehr Reserven. Weiß nicht ob da aktuelle 29er rankommen die in mein Budget passennn


die Nukeproof Megas sind in meinen Augen auch Schnäppchen und passen gut hier rein  :

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-mega-290-race-mountainbike-2017/rp-prod145998

Das ist ein 29er der in dein Budget passt und im Bikepark definitiv nicht überfordert ist. Zum schnell Fahren denke ich besser als 27,5, zum "Rumhüpfen" ist natürlich 27,5 passender.

edit: Mit dem Jeffsy kann man aber natürlich auch in Bikepark...bei uns z.B. gibts Trails die gröber sind als alles was es in den lokalen Parks gibt, daher finde ich diesen Begriff "Bikeparktauglich" eh bisschen unpasend.


----------



## LTB (5. Mai 2017)

@Tabletop84 Ich fahre das Focus SAM Ltd https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/product?action_ms=1&info=21232
Bremse, Lenker tauschen und glücklich sein. Habe es allerding eine ganze Eck günstiger erstanden. Evtl bekommst du es woanders unter 2k€ 

Sonst, wenn wirklich mehr Park auf der to-do Liste steht, würde ich mir das Yt Capra mal angucken. ~2200€ mit ner Lyrik RC, DT Swiss E1900 Laufrädern, GX Antrieb und Guide R Bremse.
Soll auch gut Bergauf gehen...


----------



## fone (5. Mai 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Puh ganz schön viel Input!
> 
> Wie sind denn die neuen Fox-Sachen speziell die 34er? Ist das immer noch eine KRücke im Vergleich  zur Pike? Geht beim Commencal Piggybackdämpfer rein?
> 
> Was haltet ihr vom Sweoop 170: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...bQRQu8TEWi_sHWi0gAGeKPyrakh83Oxt_YaAuxC8P8HAQ


Liest du denn gar nicht mit im Forum? 



kreisbremser schrieb:


> wird jetzt im laberstrang wegen gelaber geätzt?


Sonst wird man doch auch auf den Suche-Schnäppchen-Thread verwiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (5. Mai 2017)

gibt ja hier auch extra nen Bereich für Kaufberatung, bei suche ein Schnäppchen müsste man ja wissen, was man will


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Mai 2017)

Ich denke auch in der Kaufberatung wäre das besser aufgehoben. Dort schauen ja auch mehr Leute rein als hier. Zumal er ja inzwischen auch schon 2(?) Threads dort eröffnet hat.


----------



## Bench (5. Mai 2017)

Weiß jemand, wie das POC Trail Jersey ausfällt?
https://www.canyon.com/accessories/...sc_llid=5487&sc_eh=bb69fac23fb524401#id=61775
Gibts leider nur noch ab L. Bin eher der M-Typ, aber wenn POC sehr enganliegend schneidet, würde L auch passen.


----------



## decay (5. Mai 2017)

@Bench Fällt normal aus, trage ich bei 1,92m und 86kg ohne, dass es eng anliegt oder zu kurz wär.


----------



## Bench (5. Mai 2017)

OK, dann ist mir L mit 1,70m wohl zu groß.
Hat jemand ne Adresse, wo man das noch in M zu nem ähnlich guten Preis kriegt?
Oder auch ein ähnliches Shirt, muss nicht genau das POC sein.

edit: Habs doch mal in L bestellt. Bei dem Preis zu verlockend. No Risk no Fun


----------



## bikehomero (5. Mai 2017)

Hat eigentlich hier schon jemand ein Specialized Fuse für €599,00 von irgendjemandem geliefert bekommen? Bei Bike 24 steht, die gibt es erst ab dem 26.05....


----------



## decay (5. Mai 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> edit: Habs doch mal in L bestellt. Bei dem Preis zu verlockend. No Risk no Fun



Von der Qualität her sind die top, habe auch noch mal 2 bestellt, trage die vor allem im Hochsommer oder beim Krafttraining. Gibt wenige Jerseys/Shirts, die sich so angenehm tragen, bestimmt Material aus der Weltraumforschung  (Norrona 29 Serie ist vom Stoff her auch so).


----------



## paulipan (6. Mai 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Bei Biker-Boarder zum gleichen Preis mit Zusatzleistungen.


Sind am Fuse an VR und HR Steckachsen verbaut?
Was taugt die Gabel? Wieviel mm Standrohrdurchmesser hat die Gabel?


----------



## bikehomero (6. Mai 2017)

Danke für den Tip mit Biker-Boarder, haben aber weder das Comp, noch das Expert in L..

Das Fuse hat vorne und hinten Steckachsen nach Boost Standard. Die Gabeln werden schon halbwegs funktionieren, bestimmt kommen aber weder die Suntour noch die Manitou an eine Pike heran. Aber eine Pike kostet ja auch mehr als das Komplettbike gerade angeboten wird.


----------



## paulipan (6. Mai 2017)

bikehomero schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip mit Biker-Boarder, haben aber weder das Comp, noch das Expert in L..
> 
> Das Fuse hat vorne und hinten Steckachsen nach Boost Standard. Die Gabeln werden schon halbwegs funktionieren, bestimmt kommen aber weder die Suntour noch die Manitou an eine Pike heran. Aber eine Pike kostet ja auch mehr als das Komplettbike gerade angeboten wird.


Danke für Deine rasche Rückmeldung.
Hat das Rad tatsächlich mal 1600 Euro lt. meinen Recherchen gekostet? Warum wird das gerade so günstig vertickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehomero (6. Mai 2017)

Ja, das Ding hat tatsächlich mal € 1600 gekostet, keine Ahnung warum das rausgehauen wird. Da es aber bei mehreren Händlern reduziert ist, könnte die Aktion von specialized selbst ausgehen. Vielleicht verkauft es sich zu schlecht. Ich finde das Konzept allerdings ziemlich cool.


----------



## Phi-Me (6. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube, dass specialized voll auf den 6fatty trend gesetzt hat. Haben unmengen produziert und nicht unter die Leute bringen können. 

Ich bin von den Rädern ehrlich gesagt auch sehr begeistert. Die Gabeln und Bremsen sind erhaben und der Laufradsatz top. 

Den Rest kann man bei Bedarf edarf irgendwann wechseln.


----------



## paulipan (6. Mai 2017)

Hört sich ja gut an.
Lässt sich ggf. ein 28-er Kettenblatt auf der Kurbel montieren? Ggf. welches?
Über das Fuse ist hier leider garnichts zu finden.


----------



## bikehomero (6. Mai 2017)

Da gibt es bestimmt was. Rotor, absolute black oder T&A sind da die üblichen Verdäctigen. Hab aber gerade keine Angabe zum Lochkreis...


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2017)

Hab auch gerade zugeschlagen. Brauch eh Ersatz für die Stadschlampe. Kann man da einen Lrs mit schmaleren Felgen einbauen? Oder gibt es auch Plus-Reifen mit weniger Profil?


----------



## damage0099 (6. Mai 2017)

Der Fred hier hat wirklich mal was getaugt....

Um ontopic zu bleiben:
Hat wer günstige rote Wollsocken und ein günstiges passendes Rad dazu gesehen?


----------



## bikehomero (6. Mai 2017)

Ich hab ja selbst noch keins gefunden....wäre aber ggf. möglich einen 29er Laufradsatz mit schmalen Reifen reinzubauen. Naben sind Boost Standard.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2017)

Ups das ist ja ein 650B-Rad


----------



## Jaerrit (6. Mai 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Der Fred hier hat wirklich mal was getaugt....
> 
> Um ontopic zu bleiben:
> Hat wer günstige rote Wollsocken und ein günstiges passendes Rad dazu gesehen?



Dafür wäre der "suche ein Schnäppchen-Thread", aber da gibts dann wieder besondere Regeln zu beachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (6. Mai 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Dafür wäre der "suche ein Schnäppchen-Thread", aber da gibts dann wieder besondere Regeln zu beachten


...denn die Socken gehören in den "Suche ein Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen" Fred


----------



## Jaerrit (6. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ...denn die Socken gehören in den "Suche ein Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen" Fred



Haste auch wieder recht, vielleicht dann besser erst dort und dann im Nachgang im Kaufberatungsthread nachfragen welches Bike zu den Socken passt


----------



## toastet (6. Mai 2017)

gibts keinen wer-leiht-mir-seine-Oma-zum-Sockenstricken-Thread?


----------



## damage0099 (6. Mai 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> gibts keinen wer-leiht-mir-seine-Oma-zum-Sockenstricken-Thread?


Nimm einfach diesen hier


----------



## LeoRollt (8. Mai 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> wow, DT Swiss Vorderrad für RS1 für 55,99€ mit Code RCZWR



Ist das Laufrad nur mit der RS1 kompatibel oder auch mit anderen 110x15 Boost Gabeln wie z.B. der Lyrik?


----------



## der-gute (8. Mai 2017)

wenn du eine Lyrik mit Predictive Steering hättest,
wäre das Rad auch kompatibel.

Gibts aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (8. Mai 2017)

bikehomero schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip mit Biker-Boarder, haben aber weder das Comp, noch das Expert in L..



Das Expert ist bei Biker Boarder nun auch wieder in L (und XL) lieferbar


----------



## Dakeyras (8. Mai 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Fox Float X2 Factory 2Pos in 200x57 und 216x63 für 489€ mit Code RCZFRS
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/f...ctory-2pos-adj-evol-200x57mm-973-01-168.html#
> 
> Schade, dass ich an meinem 053er Zocchi nichts auszusetzen habe


Wieder verfügbar, jetzt für 499€

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Mai 2017)

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/rocksh...0mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-00-4019-245-005.html

Lyrik RCT3 29" 160mm mit Code RCZAGR für 499€


----------



## limbokoenig (9. Mai 2017)

Bei gocycle gibt's aktuell die 2016er fox 34 in der Performance Elite Version für 409€.

Das heißt gleiches Innenleben wie die factory Version nur ohne kashima coating. Also fit 4 Kartusche und zusätzlich Einstellung der Low Speed Druckstufe möglich.

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/51160/


----------



## moon-rider (10. Mai 2017)

Gestern kam der Plastelenker von CRC


----------



## fone (10. Mai 2017)

moon-rider schrieb:


> Gestern kam der Plastelenker von CRC


Macht echt nen 1A Eindruck. Für das Geld schon geil.


----------



## un..inc (10. Mai 2017)

Ich beiß mir immer noch in den Arsch, dass ich die Adresse versaut hab...


----------



## boblike (10. Mai 2017)

Ich mußte ordentlich Carbon Paste unter die Griffe machen dass diese sich nicht drehen, aber ansonsten echt super das Ding.


----------



## fone (10. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich mußte ordentlich Carbon Paste unter die Griffe machen dass diese sich nicht drehen, aber ansonsten echt super das Ding.


Bei Schraubgriffen? Mir ist nix aufgefallen.

Hats eigentlich einer auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. Mai 2017)

240g für den mit 12mm Rise (oder hat er 15mm)
und was hab ich gewürgt, um die Extra Chunky drauf zu ziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (10. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Bei Schraubgriffen? Mir ist nix aufgefallen.
> 
> Hats eigentlich einer auf der Waage gehabt?


Ja, und ich habe auch dir maximalen 5Nm Klemmkraft, die auf den Griffen steht, überschritten. Hoffentlich hält er das aus. 
Versuche auf jeden Fall mit mehr Paste die 5Nm wieder einzustellen.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich mußte ordentlich Carbon Paste unter die Griffe machen dass diese sich nicht drehen, aber ansonsten echt super das Ding.


Auf meine Lenker enden steht was von mir mit pushloc griffen verwenden, weil die Lenker enden schmal zulaufen...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. Mai 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Auf meine Lenker enden steht was von mir mit pushloc griffen verwenden, weil die Lenker enden schmal zulaufen...


der ist halt mit Hilfslinien für Pushloc vorbereitet, wenn man denn will. Außer diesem Ausschnitt unterscheiden sich Pushloclenker ja nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Mai 2017)

Ok habs nur überflogen, da ich das Paket bei der Post abholen durfte vor der Arbeit....


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Mai 2017)

Sorry padloc heißt das wohl....


----------



## HorstMaria (10. Mai 2017)

Mit 12mm rise. Der Becher wurde vorher raus tariert[emoji12]


----------



## arghlol (10. Mai 2017)

Exakt das gleiche wiegt meiner mit 38mm Rise auch.

Danke nochmal an den Tippgeber


----------



## Felger (10. Mai 2017)

meiner is auch da! die Aufkleber sind für?


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Mai 2017)

Das ist wahrscheinlich sowas ähnliches http://m.drogeriedepot.de/drogerie/...ducts&utm_medium=gbase&utm_source=GoogleBase1 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (11. Mai 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> *ENDURA - Hummvee Short - Radhose*
> 
> für 35,72€ anstatt 64,95€
> 
> ...


Wie fallen die Hummvee größenmäßig aus, weiss das wer?
Ist die Innenhose fix drinnen oder herausnehmbar?


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Mai 2017)

hab mir neulich eine bestellt. hose ist herausnehmbar. größe fällt normal aus, aus meiner sicht.


----------



## decay (11. Mai 2017)

Kauft Endura die direkt bei Engelbert Strauß ein?  Cooler Preis!


----------



## Aldar (11. Mai 2017)

@bs99  Fahre normal XL, die Humvee musste ich aber eine Nummer größer nehmen , die Innenhose ist rausnehmbar


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Kauft Endura die direkt bei Engelbert Strauß ein?  Cooler Preis!


Du meinst wegen der modischen Farbkombinationen? 

Ich hab irgendeine Endura-Shorts letzten bei Wiggle gekauft, finde, die fällt eher knapp aus.
edit: ist die Humvee XL. Bei 1,85m zu 90kg gerade noch ok.


----------



## decay (11. Mai 2017)

Taugt die Innenhose denn?

Aussenhose kann man ja zum Fliesenlegen anziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. Mai 2017)

Die ist gar nicht so grob vom Stoff her.
Die Innenhose ist gut, finde ich. 

Gibts bei Wiggle übrigens seit ein paar Wochen billiger als im Angebot da oben.
http://www.wigglesport.de/endura-hu...email&utm_campaign=orders&utm_content=product

32,50€ inkl.


----------



## Aldar (11. Mai 2017)

Da hab ich meine auch her, fühlt sich bis jetzt nicht schlecht an.
Um die innenhose zu beurteilen bin ich noch zu wenig damit gefahren , war aber bis jetzt bequem


----------



## LeoRollt (11. Mai 2017)

WhisKey_Seb schrieb:


> Sehr geil, meine Lieblings-Short zum Biken. Danke für den Hinweis!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





Bioantrieb schrieb:


> https://www.bunnyhop.de/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Mai%20ist%20das%20gnstig%20Wahnsinnspreise%20bei%20Focus&utm_content=Mai%20ist%20das%20gnstig%20Wahnsinnspreise%20bei%20Focus+CID_0e13b934fb49cecec72e99a15b721851&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software
> 
> Diverse Bikes zum guten Preis, sehr geiler Laden mit netten Leuten.





mw.dd schrieb:


> Was hast Du an Post #1 in diesem Thread nicht verstanden?
> 
> _Kann mit #137 gelöscht werden_





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und wer gibt jemandem wie dir das Recht andere zu maßregeln?





Andi_72 schrieb:


> dann kann #136 auch gelöscht werden...
> und Diskussionen sind ebenso tabu...
> also überlass es dem mod



Ist das denn wirklich so schwierig? Genau solche "unnötigen" Posts gehören, wenn überhaupt, hier hin!


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (11. Mai 2017)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Ist das denn wirklich so schwierig? Genau solche "unnötigen" Posts gehören, wenn überhaupt, hier hin!



Ein echter Skandal... das "Regelwerk" zu dem Thread hatte ich gar nicht gelesen und für mich gehört es zum guten Ton auch mal Danke zu sagen. Wenn sich jemand dran gestört hat dann sorry, kommt auch nicht mehr vor. Meine Meinung dazu behalte ich mal für mich.

Dann an dieser Stelle nochmal Danke für den Tipp.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeoRollt (11. Mai 2017)

WhisKey_Seb schrieb:


> Ein echter Skandal... das "Regelwerk" zu dem Thread hatte ich gar nicht gelesen und für mich gehört es zum guten Ton auch mal Danke zu sagen. Wenn sich jemand dran gestört hat dann sorry, kommt auch nicht mehr vor. Meine Meinung dazu behalte ich mal für mich.
> 
> Dann an dieser Stelle nochmal Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> ...



Ist natürlich kein Skandal, davon war nicht die Rede. Gegen ein Danke-Sagen ist auch überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, wenn an richtiger Stelle. 

Manche Leute abonnieren aber bestimmte Threads aus bestimmten Gründen und dann ist es auf Dauer nervig, Benachrichtigungen auf Grund überflüssiger Posts zu bekommen.


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Mai 2017)

aber ewig rumzulabern stört noch mehr, als ein paar kommentare auszuhalten die überflüssig sind. volkserziehung ist mir viel zu ddr. bin froh, dass ich den scheiss hinter mir hab.


----------



## Baschtimann (11. Mai 2017)

Manche vergreifen sich gerne mal im ton wenn jemand was "falsch" macht. Aber wegen der Diskussion im schnäppchenjögerthread hab ich mal wieder 6 nutzlose Mails...
Gibt schlimmeres aber wenn jeder rummlabert und pro schnäppchenpost 5x danke kommt wirds nervig...


----------



## LeoRollt (11. Mai 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> aber ewig rumzulabern stört noch mehr, als ein paar kommentare auszuhalten die überflüssig sind. volkserziehung ist mir viel zu ddr. bin froh, dass ich den scheiss hinter mir hab.



Volkserziehung? Nicht schlecht, kaum übertrieben


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (11. Mai 2017)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Ist natürlich kein Skandal, davon war nicht die Rede. Gegen ein Danke-Sagen ist auch überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, wenn an richtiger Stelle.
> 
> Manche Leute abonnieren aber bestimmte Threads aus bestimmten Gründen und dann ist es auf Dauer nervig, Benachrichtigungen auf Grund überflüssiger Posts zu bekommen.



Passt schon. Ich finde es halt sinnfrei in einem anderen Thread danke zu sagen aber das ist nur meine Meinung dazu und irgendwer wird sich (eventuell) schon was dabei gedacht haben. Wir müssen das hier auch nicht weiter ausdehnen, ich nehme es so hin, freue mich über den Deal und gut ist.


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Mai 2017)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Völkchenerziehung? Nicht schlecht, kaum übertrieben


besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (11. Mai 2017)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Manche vergreifen sich gerne mal im ton wenn jemand was "falsch" macht. Aber wegen der Diskussion im schnäppchenjögerthread hab ich mal wieder 6 nutzlose Mails...
> Gibt schlimmeres aber wenn jeder rummlabert und pro schnäppchenpost 5x danke kommt wirds nervig...



Ich finde es halt senstionell, dass sich meistens Leute beschweren, bei denen ich mich nicht erinnern könnte, dass sie jemals selber ein tolles Schnäppchen gepostet hätten.

Die Krone des ganzen ist es dann, wenn Menschen angepöbelt werden, OBWOHL die Schnäppchen posten aber sich nicht an die dämlichen Regeln halten. So wie heute bei @Bioantrieb ...

Sapperlot da müsste man ja tatsächlich selber nochmal durch klicken, statt gleich den Bestellbutton 5 mal zu drücken und den Mist danach in den Bikemarkt zu stellen


----------



## freetourer (11. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht sollten diejenigen, die den Schnäppchenjäger und den zugehörigen -Laberthread abonniert haben, sich mal selbst fragen ob ihr Gegeier und ihre Gier nach Schnäppchen und ihre persönliche Enttäuschung, wenn hinter der Benachrichtigung doch kein Schnäppchen-Post steckte, ihnen das Recht gibt andere User zu maßregeln.


----------



## LTB (11. Mai 2017)

War, "man kann die Email Funktion auch abschalten" schon?


----------



## dragonjackson (11. Mai 2017)

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon... was für Schnäppchen hat denn Bunnyhop?! Ich finde keine (absolut beschissene mobile Seite)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Mai 2017)

Hab nicht alles durchgesehen aber das Focus Raven Elite 27 für 999 € kostet bei den meisten anderen Shops noch um die 1549 € obwohl aus 2016.

Aber wie gesagt, hab mich mit der Mail nicht weiter beschäftigt, weil ich nichts brauche, hab nur beim kurzen Überfliegen Rabatte bis über 60% vom UVP gesehen und dachte wer Interesse hat schaut dann auch sicher mal durch.


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2017)

WhisKey_Seb schrieb:


> Ein echter Skandal... das "Regelwerk" zu dem Thread hatte ich gar nicht gelesen und für mich gehört es zum guten Ton auch mal Danke zu sagen. Wenn sich jemand dran gestört hat dann sorry, kommt auch nicht mehr vor. Meine Meinung dazu behalte ich mal für mich.
> 
> Dann an dieser Stelle nochmal Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> ...


Wenn du nicht mit den Aufpassern in Zwist geraten willst, dann nur in diesem Thread hier bezüglich Schnäppchen posten.
Die leben da teilweise ihre unterdrückten Zwänge aus. Dabei sind echt nette Leute dabei. 

Das Argument mit den überflüssigen E-Mails für die (faulen) Abonnenten ist meines Erachtens das schwächste überhaupt.
Zb. 189 Beiträge seit 2009. Also oft Leute, die kaum zum Forum beigetragen. Und sich dann evtl. noch beschweren. Nice.


----------



## Jaerrit (11. Mai 2017)

Klar, manche haben extra hier den Schnäppchenthread abonniert (mit Email-Benachrichtigung) damit sie erst selber alles leerkaufen können und danach das Schnäppchen bei MyDealz posten können, danach landet der Kram dann teurer im Bikemarkt oder bei eBay... Irgendwann hat es auch der letzte kapiert das es genau so läuft und postet seine Schnäppchen im Laberthread und nicht im Schnäppchenthread, wo es dann nur so Email-Benachrichtigungen für die Geier regnet


----------



## Baschtimann (11. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Das Argument mit den überflüssigen E-Mails für die (faulen) Abonnenten ist meines Erachtens das schwächste überhaupt.
> Zb. 189 Beiträge seit 2009. Also oft Leute, die kaum zum Forum beigetragen. Und sich dann evtl. noch beschweren. Nice.



Wie gut das du einschätzen kannst was ich hier schon beigetragen habe...


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (11. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Das Argument mit den überflüssigen E-Mails für die (faulen) Abonnenten ist meines Erachtens das schwächste überhaupt.
> Zb. 189 Beiträge seit 2009. Also oft Leute, die kaum zum Forum beigetragen. Und sich dann evtl. noch beschweren. Nice.



Anzahl Beiträge ist aber nicht gleich "zum Forum beigetragen". Den Unterschied kann man gerade hier wieder überdeutlich sehen.


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2017)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Wie gut das du einschätzen kannst was ich hier schon beigetragen habe...


Ich hab dich extra nicht speziell genannt. 

Mein Satz war ausreichend weich formuliert, dass sich nicht jeder Abonnent angepisst fühlen muss, aber da reagieren dann wohl genau solche Leute, die ich meine.


----------



## aibeekey (11. Mai 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Irgendwann hat es auch der letzte kapiert das es genau so läuft und postet seine Schnäppchen im Laberthread und nicht im Schnäppchenthread, wo es dann nur so Email-Benachrichtigungen für die Geier regnet



Das ist sowieso das groteske: vermutlich haben diese Leute so viel Schiss ein Schnäppchen verpassen zu können, dass sie den Laber-Thread sowieso auch im Abo haben


----------



## toastet (11. Mai 2017)

War noch nicht: Auch das IBC-Forum ist nur ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft


----------



## Dakeyras (11. Mai 2017)

Puuhhhh, dann stehts mit unserer Gesellschaft schlimmer als ich bisher angenommen hatte... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (11. Mai 2017)

hint: es gibt einen danke button =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (11. Mai 2017)

gibt es auch einen "Gern geschehen" button?[emoji12]


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Mai 2017)

Fur die jenigen, die noch ein 30er oder 28er Kettenblatt passend zur turbine brauchen:

Hab noch hier neu liegen fur 20 euro each. 

Grüße!


----------



## Phi-Me (12. Mai 2017)

Scheint wohl nur eine Reverb gewesen zu sein-,-

Schade!


----------



## ollum104 (12. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## arghlol (14. Mai 2017)

Bei unseren Freunden aus Luxemburg gibt es wieder Fox 16/17 Sachen zu einem guten Kurs.
Die "Private Sale"-Dinger wie immer mit 20 Arbeitstagen Lieferzeit: 



> Private sale FOX 016
> **Limited Stock
> ** Please note : Payment by credit card OR Paypal
> Expecting delivery: 20 labour days after your payment
> ...



Leider bin ich unterwegs, daher keine Links.


----------



## JDEM (14. Mai 2017)

Ich mach das mal für dich:

FOX RACING SHOX 2016 Rear Shock FLOAT X Factory Remote UP EVOL LV 190x51mm Kashima Black (973-01-148) = *229.99e instead of 801.59e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2016 Rear Shock DHX2 Coil Factory 266x88mm TIN (961-01-105) =* 259.99e instead of 675.89e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2016 Rear Shock FLOAT X2 Factory HSC/LSC/HSR/LSR 200x51mm Kashima Black (973-01-136) =* 279.99e instead of 801.59e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2016 Fork 32 Float 26" Performance 100mm 3Pos-Adj FIT4 QR15mm Tapered Black (910-01-902) =* 239.99e instead of 965.97e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2016 Fork 36 TALAS 26" Factory 180mm FIT HSC/LSC QR20mm 1 1/8 Kashima Black (910-01-917) = *399.99e instead of 1449.45e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2016 Fork 40 FLOAT 26" Factory 203mm FIT HSC/LSC QR20mm 1 1/8 Kashima Black (910-01-806) =* 899.99e instead of 2223e*

*RCZFOX*

FOX RACING SHOX 2016 Fork 34 FLOAT 27.5" Performance 150mm FIT4 3Pos-Adj QR15mm Tapered Black (910-01-927) = *349.99e instead of 1256.06e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2016 Fork 34 Float 27.5'' Performance 160mm 3Pos FIT4 QR15mm Tapered Black (910-12-773) = *369.99e instead of 1352.75e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2016 Fork 32 Float 27.5" Factory 100mm 3Pos-Adj FIT4 QR9mm Tapered Black (910-01-863) =* 379.99e instead of 1381.76e*

*RCZFORK *

*These products are in stock:*
FOX RACING SHOX 2017 SeatPost TRANSFER Performance 30.9x356mm Travel 100mm Internal Routing (925-01-030) = *199.99e instead of 327.79e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2017 SeatPost TRANSFER Performance 31.6x356mm Travel 100mm Internal Routing (925-01-031) =* 199.99e instead of 327.79e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2017 Rear Shock Float X2 Factory HSC/LSC HSR/LSR 222x70mm (973-01-164) =* 459.99e instead of 869.28e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2017 Rear Shock Float X2 Factory HSC/LSC HSR/LSR 241x76mm (973-01-165) =* 459.99e instead of 869.28e*
FOX RACING SHOX 2017 Fork 36 831 HSC/LSC 26" Factory 100mm FIT 15x100mm Tapered Matte Black (910-20-089) =* 749.99e instead of 1449.45e*

*RCZFRS *


----------



## decay (15. Mai 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Von der Qualität her sind die top, habe auch noch mal 2 bestellt, trage die vor allem im Hochsommer oder beim Krafttraining. Gibt wenige Jerseys/Shirts, die sich so angenehm tragen, bestimmt Material aus der Weltraumforschung  (Norrona 29 Serie ist vom Stoff her auch so).



Muss mich leider selbst korrigieren, das Shirt ausm Angebot ist das normale Trail Tee, das Shirt, das ich schon habe ist das Light Trail und wesentlich angenehmer. Das Canyon Angebot ist etwas fester vom Stoff her. Naja, trotzdem nicht verkehrt...


----------



## boblike (15. Mai 2017)

Und echt schwer ist es


----------



## Baschtimann (15. Mai 2017)

ganz nettes Angebot:
https://www.linkradquadrat.de/sonderangebote/436/bmc-trailfox-tf02-x01


----------



## Bench (16. Mai 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Muss mich leider selbst korrigieren, das Shirt ausm Angebot ist das normale Trail Tee, das Shirt, das ich schon habe ist das Light Trail und wesentlich angenehmer. Das Canyon Angebot ist etwas fester vom Stoff her. Naja, trotzdem nicht verkehrt...


Hab zusätzlich das Light Trail Zip bestellt. Ja, da merkt man den Unterschied. Find das Trail Tee aber auch ganz okay für ein gutes Shirt.
Bin mal über die geruchshemmenden Eigenschaften gespannt ^^
Größe L passt mir übrigens ganz gut.
Ich hab Shirts in M, die zu eng sind, und andere die zu weit sind.
Ich hab Shirts in L, die viel zu groß sind, und welche die gut passen.
Wieso können sich die Hersteller nicht mal auf vernünftige Größen einigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (16. Mai 2017)

Endura MT 500 für 55€ bei Hibike, sorry Link geht gerade nicht.


----------



## frogmatic (16. Mai 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Wieso können sich die Hersteller nicht mal auf vernünftige Größen einigen?


Ein Mysterium, wie bei Schuhen.
Auf den Mond fliegen war wohl einfacher 

Mavic Radhosen passen mir in XL, bei Biehler wäre laut Größentabelle wohl S für mich richtig


----------



## ekm (16. Mai 2017)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Dann hier für alle geplagten der Link zu dem Fulcrum RED 29" LRS:
> 
> LRS
> 
> *IN ORDER TO GET THIS PRICE, *please use the code: *RCZFUL *on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.



Muss man für den Code ein Acount haben? Ohne Anmeldung funktioniert der nicht..

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, ist die schmale 19C version.


----------



## BejayMTB (16. Mai 2017)

Rims: Aluminium / Clincher / *Width: 23.5mm* / Height: 19.5mm

Aber ja, das ist so ein "private Sale", da muss man ein Kundenkonto haben.


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Mai 2017)

Geht auch mit Account nicht, also nicht ärgern


----------



## ekm (16. Mai 2017)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Rims: Aluminium / Clincher / *Width: 23.5mm* / Height: 19.5mm



Steht aber mit dem Zusatz *19C,* die *23,5* ist das Außenmaß, die breitere Version ist 28 mm breit und hat den Zusatz *23C*


----------



## Phippsy (16. Mai 2017)

Ging nur gestern


----------



## NewK (16. Mai 2017)

mef schrieb:


> https://www.actionsports.de/evoc-bike-travelbag-transportkoffer-schwarz-b-ware-18616 Evoc Trevel Bag für 299,90€ inkl Versand. B Ware da ohne Originalverpackung.


Gab´s letztens genau dort für ca. 280 EUR und was heißt ohne Originalverpackung? War auch nur einmal in Plastik eingepackt und dann nochmal in einem Karton zum Versand 

Wer nicht ganz so viel Geld ausgeben mag/kann, kann ja hier mal schauen.


----------



## fone (16. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich nicht das Geld für die Evoc ausgeben will, nehm ich lieber einen Bike-Karton vom Händler. +20€ Polstermaterial und Gewebeband hat man da ne 1A Transportkiste.
So ne Zeltplane ums Bike wickeln? Wozu? Null Schutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (16. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht das Geld für die Evoc ausgeben will, nehm ich lieber einen Bike-Karton vom Händler. +20€ Polstermaterial und Gewebeband hat man da ne 1A Transportkiste.
> So ne Zeltplane ums Bike wickeln? Wozu? Null Schutz.


und das sogar stapelbar.. was in vielen situationen nicht ganz irrelevant ist


----------



## aibeekey (16. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht das Geld für die Evoc ausgeben will, nehm ich lieber einen Bike-Karton vom Händler. +20€ Polstermaterial und Gewebeband hat man da ne 1A Transportkiste.
> So ne Zeltplane ums Bike wickeln? Wozu? Null Schutz.



Oder das hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...fur-fahrrad-und-reifen-crc-logo/rp-prod106851

Da die Rollen relativ eng stehen, ist es zwar nicht so kippstabil wie die Evocs, aber die Polsterung ist mehr als ausreichend. Für das Rollenproblem kann man eventuell was basteln, um den Abstand zu vergrößern. Eventuell ne abgerockte Achse eines Longboards oder so...


----------



## fone (16. Mai 2017)

Ja ne, dann lieber den Karton. Ich find die Evoc auch nur Nuancen besser als nen Karton.
(Ich geh immer von nem DH-Bike aus.)


----------



## Blaubarschbub (16. Mai 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Von der Qualität her sind die top, habe auch noch mal 2 bestellt, trage die vor allem im Hochsommer oder beim Krafttraining. Gibt wenige Jerseys/Shirts, die sich so angenehm tragen, bestimmt Material aus der Weltraumforschung  (Norrona 29 Serie ist vom Stoff her auch so).



Hat jemand eigentlich schon (s)ein POC T-Shirt bekommen? Ich habs am 01.05.17 bestellt und noch nix da, aktueller Status *heute*:
"Deine Bestellung wird voraussichtlich in diesem Zeitraum 01.05.2017 - 05.05.2017 das Canyon Lager verlassen". Aha  - Zurück in die Zukunft 

Also bis heute nix da, der DHL Link von Canyon führt ins Leere 
Gut das es kein Ersatzteil ist, ich würd ausrasten


----------



## decay (16. Mai 2017)

Meine sind da seit gestern.


----------



## veraono (16. Mai 2017)

Meine  sind auch da.
Wie funktioniert das eigentlich bei Canyon  mit Rücksendungen. Da war kein Retour-Schein dabei, es gibt nur ein Online-Formular für Komplett-Bike - Rücksendungen und vom Support gibt's (noch?) keine Rückmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion1811 (16. Mai 2017)

auch hier nochmal nach der netten Kaufberatung, zwei Angebote die man über die Preissuchmaschinen nicht findet:

Falls jemand noch ein anderes Angebot sucht, der Shop hat auch das AMR 2 (2016) im Angebot für 1079€; Allerdings nur noch in Größe S.
http://mikesbikestation.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p274_ghost-amr-2-black-blue-2016.html

Oder das Ghost SLAMR X10 LC 2016 für 3899€ in L; nächster Preis ist bei 4900€ online 
http://mikesbikestation.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p350_ghost-slamr-x10-lc-2016.html


----------



## Bench (16. Mai 2017)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich schon (s)ein POC T-Shirt bekommen?


Ich hab sie auch gestern bekommen.
Canyon ist echt der allerlangsamste (deutsche) Online-Shop, den ich je erlebt habe.
Hab bei H&S am 4.5. bestellt, bei Canyon am 5.5.
Das Zeug von H&S kam am 9.5., das von Canyon am 15.5.


----------



## CasterTroy (17. Mai 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Meine  sind auch da.
> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich bei Canyon  mit Rücksendungen. Da war kein Retour-Schein dabei, es gibt nur ein Online-Formular für Komplett-Bike - Rücksendungen und vom Support gibt's (noch?) keine Rückmeldung.



Kann die Aussagen nur bestätigen, meine Sendung wurde erst auf Nachfrage im Chat bearbeitet und ging dann in den Versand.

Bezgl. Rückabwicklung musst Du mit denen entweder per Chat und telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen und einzeln mitteilen was Du zurück senden möchtest; anschließend erhälst Du per E-Mail das Rücksendeetikett. Habe ich die Tage auch alles "lernen" dürfen, mal sehen wie lange die Rückabwicklung dauert.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## fone (17. Mai 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich hab sie auch gestern bekommen.
> Canyon ist echt der allerlangsamste (deutsche) Online-Shop, den ich je erlebt habe.
> Hab bei H&S am 4.5. bestellt, bei Canyon am 5.5.
> Das Zeug von H&S kam am 9.5., das von Canyon am 15.5.


Ich hab mich auch gewundert, dass die erst nach 5 Tagen versenden. Allerdings sollte man Canyon einfach nicht mit H&S, BC, Bike24 oder Hibike vergleichen. 
Anderes Konzept.
Für mich ist Canyon einfach kein Online-Shop für Bikezubehör. Die bieten halt Zeug an, das man zum Komplettbike dazubestellen kann.


----------



## decay (17. Mai 2017)

Find die Shirts ok, für Park oder Gartenarbeit, oder auch wenns Richtung Herbst oder höher in die Berge geht  Werd die beiden auch behalten, aber zum Radeln im Sommer zieh ich das leichtere an  Dann muss ich mich auch nicht mit Canyon rumärgern


----------



## boblike (17. Mai 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Reverb Stealth 31,6mm; 150mm
> 
> ~180€:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...erb-stealth-dropper-sattelstutze/rp-prod84857



Weiß jemand welches Modell das ist und ob es bei den neusten Modellen eine Verbesserung gab auf die man nicht verzichten kann?


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welches Modell das ist und ob es bei den neusten Modellen eine Verbesserung gab auf die man nicht verzichten kann?



Meine zwei 125mm non-stealth reverbs fand ich eigentlich ganz ausgereift. Hab mir die mal geholt. Was können die neuen Modelle denn besser?


----------



## toastet (17. Mai 2017)

Kann da zwischen vor-Stealth (noch mit silberner Hülse erste Generation) und Stealth keinen richtigen Unterschied feststellen jetzt nach jeweils 2 Jahren mit beiden Versionen. Beide gleich wartungsbedürftig, mit gleichem seitlichen Sattelspiel und von der Funktion auch gleich. Schnellwechselverschluß funktioniert ja meine ich nur an der Stealth, wird hier aber denke ich eh nicht dabei sein wenn schon OEM-verpackt. Grundsätzlich halt nie die eingefahrene Stütze rausziehen. Dann sind die Teile bei mir bis auf das leichte seitliche Sattelspiel problemlos. Musste die Leitung auch noch nie alle paar km entlüften wenn ich es beim ersten Mal gescheit gemacht habe.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2017)

So wie ich das verstehe muss ich die Stealth ja zwingend beim Einbau entlüften, oder!?


----------



## toastet (17. Mai 2017)

Den Hebel auf jeden Fall, montiert bekommt man den ja nicht durch den Rahmen. Reverb-Entlüftungskit brauch man in jedem Fall. Dafür gibts ja eben diese Connectmajiq Anschluß. Mit dem soll es halt funktionieren die Leitung zu trennen an der Stütze ohne zu entlüften. Aber die Originalleitungslänge ist eh zu lang bei Erstmontage. Da kommt man also auch damit nicht drumherum bei der Erstmontage. Entlüften ist aber nach der Anleitung auch wirklich nicht schwer mit den zwei Spritzen. Man muss halt gerade beim ersten Mal wirklich oft das Öl hin- und herpumpen zwischen Hebel und Stütze mit den zwei Spritzen um alle Luft rauszubekommen. Dazu halt den Hebel selber auch mehrfach drücken um die Luft da rauszuhaben. Ist aber alles in der Anleitung beschrieben und wirklich easy. Gibt meine ich auch Videos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (18. Mai 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich halt nie die eingefahrene Stütze rausziehen. Dann sind die Teile bei mir bis auf das leichte seitliche Sattelspiel problemlos.


darauf sollte man immer mal wieder drauf hinweisen. 
Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt hat meine auch wunderbar funktioniert. Ist aber nicht super empfindlich. Sessellift einhängen etc.- das geht schon. Aber längere Zeit am Sattel aufhängen - lieber nicht.

Ich hätte auch gemeint, das Leitung verlegen mit Connectamajic und ohne Leitungkürzen sollte ohne Entlüften auskommen.
Gab es nicht so einen Stöpsel für die Leitung zum Verlegen? Ach, ne, das war Magura.


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2017)

Reverb Stealth Barb Connector


----------



## toastet (18. Mai 2017)

Das Teil verhindert aber das entlüften nicht. Ist nur um die Leitungen intern durchzuziehen. Je nach Rahmen für einmalige Nutzung rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## decay (18. Mai 2017)

Aber mit vollen Händen! Was man mit der Kohle alles anstellen könnte.


----------



## Puls220 (18. Mai 2017)

O'Neal Madass Projektorenjacke statt 250€ für ~150€

http://www.ghostbikes.com/products/...55_6cd58ed016dd95108b2a2334ede9a137&source=aw


----------



## xlacherx (18. Mai 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> Das Teil verhindert aber das entlüften nicht. Ist nur um die Leitungen intern durchzuziehen. Je nach Rahmen für einmalige Nutzung rausgeschmissenes Geld.


Im normalfall ist das bei ner neuen Reverb sogar dabei ;-)


----------



## MarkusNBG (18. Mai 2017)

https://www.propain-bikes.com/ConfigTwofaceBlackEdition?StuffID=1f0ddd80-2462-4db5-b98e-9e99227dcb1f






Propain Twoface Special Edition für 1899 EUR. Vorgänger vom Tyee AM. 

Ist das was?


----------



## FloRider85 (18. Mai 2017)

MarkusNBG schrieb:


> https://www.propain-bikes.com/ConfigTwofaceBlackEdition?StuffID=1f0ddd80-2462-4db5-b98e-9e99227dcb1f
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, klasse Bike zum Hammerpreis!


----------



## Phippsy (18. Mai 2017)

Abgesehen von der Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusNBG (18. Mai 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Bremse



ja diese DB3 sticht richtig raus... mit welcher Reihe vergleichbar bei Shimano?

180cm / SL 82 - lieber M oder L? [emoji6]


----------



## Phi-Me (18. Mai 2017)

M, weil sonst stütze vielleicht zu hoch...

Die Bremse wird schon bremsen.


----------



## Plumpssack (18. Mai 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Bremse


So schlimm sind die garnicht, nicht schlimmer als die Gabel oder die Reifen. Insgesamt für den Preis aber natürlich einer sehr gute Basis und scheint absolut alternativlos in der Preisklasse.


----------



## FloRider85 (18. Mai 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> So schlimm sind die garnicht, nicht schlimmer als die Gabel oder die Reifen. Insgesamt für den Preis aber natürlich einer sehr gute Basis und scheint absolut alternativlos in der Preisklasse.



Wenn du dich bei Propain nach dem Kauf als Friend registrierst gibt's immer wieder richtige Schnapper. Da gibt's z.B. gerade Reifen und Gabeln zum Hammerpreis. Also kannst du später noch relativ günstig upgraden...

Gibt zudem ein Netzwerk von Firmen und Hotels, die für Propain Friends Rabatte bieten (Troy Lee, Bliss, Formula, BPP, Spielberghaus, Bamboo Hotel usw.)... passt ja auch in den Schnäppchen-Thread 

Spricht auf alle Fälle für Propain. Kenn ich so von keinem anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Jaerrit (18. Mai 2017)

MarkusNBG schrieb:


> ja diese DB3 sticht richtig raus... mit welcher Reihe vergleichbar bei Shimano?
> 
> 180cm / SL 82 - lieber M oder L? [emoji6]



Ob sich M mit knapp 46cm Sitzrohr und 160er Stütze bei 82er Schrittlänge ausgeht, hm... 175mm Kurbel, 457mm Sattelrohr, 160mm Verstellweg, da biste schon bei 792mm ohne das was die 160er Revive und der Sattel aufbaut. 
120er sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## FloRider85 (18. Mai 2017)

Habe auch 82 cm Schrittlänge und beim Tyee geht sich die 160er Revive aus bei mir. Hab noch etwa 2-3 cm Luft. Die Revive baut sehr niedrig. Sollte also auch beim Twoface passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (18. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mir das jetzt mal angesehen, siehe hier:
Eurobike 2016: BikeYoke – Revive Variostütze mit bis zu 160 mm Hub
Wenn es nach der Skizze geht, hat man bei der 160er Revive insgesamt 201,5mm ab Oberkante Sattelrohr...
Macht 41,5mm zzgl. der errechneten 792mm aus meinem vorherigen Post. Gut, man muss ja auch noch Schuhsohle und die halbe Pedaldicke berücksichtigen, sprich zur Schrittlänge dazu addieren. Wäre mir persönlich zu knapp sofern ich auf 2cm Reach verzichten kann, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache


----------



## dragonjackson (19. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mit 182cm und 82cm Schrittlänge das Tyee CF in L genommen und bin heilfroh. Passt alles wie angegossen. Vorher Canyon in M gefahren....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fone (19. Mai 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Aber mit vollen Händen! Was man mit der Kohle alles anstellen könnte.


Nette Anzahlung für ne Villa in Isarnähe.


----------



## AndreasHN (19. Mai 2017)

Bulldog von Platzangst in Blau für 79,90€
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/platzangst-bulldog?number=sw15023.3


UVP 149€ und bei Platzangst selbst letztens für 99€ im Angebot
https://www.platzangst.com/platzangst-bulldog


----------



## fone (19. Mai 2017)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Bulldog von Platzangst in Blau für 79,90€
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/platzangst-bulldog?number=sw15023.3
> 
> 
> ...


Na gut, dann doch mal wieder was von Platzangst.

Bei Platzangst die blaue auch nur 79,90 - kommt aber eh auch über BMO, die Bestellung direkt bei Platzangst.


----------



## AndreasHN (19. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Na gut, dann doch mal wieder was von Platzangst.
> 
> Bei Platzangst die blaue auch nur 79,90 - kommt aber eh auch über BMO, die Bestellung direkt bei Platzangst.


Bei Platzangst kostet die L immernoch 99€, deswegen BMO Link. Da kosten alle Größen 79,90


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2017)

Roman_SK schrieb:


> RCZ Bikeshop hat Royal Bike Ware um 75% Reduziert.
> 
> Shirts für 10 - 20€
> Shorts für 20 - 40€
> ...




Royal Shirts eher klein oder groß ausfallend?


----------



## Roman_SK (19. Mai 2017)

Hab da leider keine Erfahrung. 
Find den Preis nur echt Klasse. Wenns nicht passt bekommt man das für den gleichen Preis sicherlich hier auch wieder los.


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2017)

Hab mal Shirts 2x L und 2x XL bestellt.



Aber fast 9€ Versand


----------



## decay (19. Mai 2017)

Normal, L bei 1,92m. Buxen denen sind auch töfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (19. Mai 2017)

hab zwei, in xl bei 196cm. fallen normal aus. zumindest vor 2 jahren... hatte allerdings den eindruck, dass sie genau 10€ wert sind. evtl noch ein 5er weil das design keine katastrophe ist. leicht sind sind auch.


----------



## Jaerrit (20. Mai 2017)

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/catalogsearch/result/?q=Lyrik

Bei RCZ gibts 2017er Rockshox Lyrik RCT3: 499€ die 29" mit 160mm oder 529€ die 27,5" mit 180mm...
Code im Warenkorb eingeben: RCZLYR

Achtung: preis zzgl Versand, keine Pumpe dabei, vermutlich auch kein kleines Service-Kit und (mindestens) 20 Tage Lieferzeit!!!!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (20. Mai 2017)

Kann einer sagen wie die Royal HexTech ausfällt. Ist genug Platz für die Beine? Bräuchte am Bund 34, aber am Oberschenkel eher 36-38.


----------



## Stallion1811 (20. Mai 2017)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Bulldog von Platzangst in Blau für 79,90€
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/platzangst-bulldog?number=sw15023.3
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß jemand wie die ausfallen? Bei 178 und 84kg.
Trage Hosen eher 52 bzw. 34 bei Jeans.

Da steht m bei 183 und !!68!!kg 
Danke


----------



## xlacherx (21. Mai 2017)

also ich trage bei 180 und ca 95kg die hose in L. Bei 84 KG würde ich auf M gehn. Bestell einfach M und S und entscheide dann


----------



## xlacherx (21. Mai 2017)

Mal ne frage an die Leute, die auch die Newsletter von rcz abonniert haben : 
Bekommt ihr die Newsletter auch auf französisch? Wenn nicht, wie kann ich das umstellen?


----------



## Roman_SK (21. Mai 2017)

Ist bei mir auch Französisch.


----------



## demlak (21. Mai 2017)

mail hinschicken, mit der bitte auf englisch umzustellen.. seitdem bekomme ich englisch und französisch parallel =)


----------



## kingfrett (21. Mai 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> mail hinschicken, mit der bitte auf englisch umzustellen.. seitdem bekomme ich englisch und französisch parallel =)



Alles probiert, aber spätestens 3 newsletter später ises doch wieder französisch, oder ab und zu auch mal z.B. italienisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (21. Mai 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> mail hinschicken, mit der bitte auf englisch umzustellen.. seitdem bekomme ich englisch und französisch parallel =)


okay mal schaun obs was bringt.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2017)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Bei Platzangst kostet die L immernoch 99€, deswegen BMO Link. Da kosten alle Größen 79,90


Nur deswegen hab ich XL bestellt. 



xlacherx schrieb:


> also ich trage bei 180 und ca 95kg die hose in L. Bei 84 KG würde ich auf M gehn. Bestell einfach M und S und entscheide dann



Oh, echt? Mein letztes Teil von Platzangst war die DH-Hose Jahrgang 2006. Dachte die hätte ich in XL genommen - ist aber schön weit für Protektoren und so. Hoffentlich ist die jetzt nicht zu groß. 185/90kg. Keine Muskeln.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Nur deswegen hab ich XL bestellt.


dann solltest du aber an die 120kg wiegen sonst passt die nicht 
bei mir hat es gestern geklappt dass ich sie in L für die 79,90 bekommen hab.
Habe mich aber auch 3 mal über Facebook beschwert


----------



## Phi-Me (22. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> 185/90kg. Keine Muskeln.



Vielleicht weniger schreiben und mehr fahren?! 

(duck und weg)


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Nur deswegen hab ich XL bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, echt? Mein letztes Teil von Platzangst war die DH-Hose Jahrgang 2006. Dachte die hätte ich in XL genommen - ist aber schön weit für Protektoren und so. Hoffentlich ist die jetzt nicht zu groß. 185/90kg. Keine Muskeln.



also ich hab mich bei meiner 1. Bulldog - Bestellung vor 3-4 Wochen an die Größentabelle gehalten. Danach hätte ich die Hose in Xl gebraucht. 
Die war aber einfach nur viel zu groß. Da musste ich die Hose oben auf ganz eng stellen dass sie überhaupt gehalten hat. Und an den Knien war sie so weit, dass da bestimmt da Beine mit Protektoren rein gepasst hätten. Da ist die L wesentlich besser. 
Meine gestern bestellte wurde heute bereits verschickt


----------



## killerschnauze (22. Mai 2017)

Man beachte bei der Bulldog: Einmal in den Trockner und sie ist eine halbe Größe kleiner.
Ich habe normal L und damals eine in M bestellt, bis zum ersten trocknen im Trockner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasHN (22. Mai 2017)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Man beachte bei der Bulldog: Einmal in den Trockner und sie ist eine halbe Größe kleiner.
> Ich habe normal L und damals eine in M bestellt, bis zum ersten trocknen im Trockner.


Wenn die nach dem Waschen nicht mehr passt, läuft das unter persönlichem Pech oder Garantie? Oder passiert das nur mit einem Trockner


----------



## decay (22. Mai 2017)

In den Trockner sollte man sowas imho auch ned stecken... kunststoff und heisse Luft...


----------



## AndreasHN (22. Mai 2017)

decay schrieb:


> In den Trockner sollte man sowas imho auch ned stecken... kunststoff und heisse Luft...


Sollte ja drannstehen... ich würde das jetzt auch nicht testen. Die Radklamotten sind in der Regel bei mir sowieso am schnellsten trocken... da lohnt sich der Trockner nicht. Die Bulldog ist evtl dicker, werde ich heute Abend sehen. Sollte schon angekommen sein.


----------



## CrossX (22. Mai 2017)

Meine Bulldog war bestimmt schon 100x im Trockner. Da passiert überhaupt nichts. Ob sie beim ersten Mal eingelaufen ist, kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Die Hose ist bestimmt schon 5 Jahre alt


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Vielleicht weniger schreiben und mehr fahren?!
> 
> (duck und weg)


Das mach ich meist am Wochenende.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2017)

Ach zum Thema RCZ Newsletter. Ich hatte ihnen ja am Wochenende ne Mail geschrieben. Hab jetzt ne Antwort erhalten, dass sie aktuell ein Problem mit dem Newsletter Server haben. Sobald das Behoben ist, ändern sie die Sprache meiner Newsletter


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> also ich hab mich bei meiner 1. Bulldog - Bestellung vor 3-4 Wochen an die Größentabelle gehalten. Danach hätte ich die Hose in Xl gebraucht.
> Die war aber einfach nur viel zu groß. Da musste ich die Hose oben auf ganz eng stellen dass sie überhaupt gehalten hat. Und an den Knien war sie so weit, dass da bestimmt da Beine mit Protektoren rein gepasst hätten. Da ist die L wesentlich besser.
> Meine gestern bestellte wurde heute bereits verschickt


Ich hab die Hose immer mit Gürtel getragen und natürlich Knieprotektoren unten drunter...
Dann hätte ich mir die L-Nachbestellung vorhin wohl sparen können. 

In den Trocker steck ich auch nur ausgewählte unempfindliche Teile. Sicher keine Bike- oder Funktionsklamotten.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2017)

Ich hab bei meiner L Hose auch die dicken dh Protektoren drunter. Und das ohne Probleme oder spannen. Die xl war aber so lang, dass sie abgetrennt als 3/4 Hose durch gegangen wäre... Aber siehst es ja wenn sie kommt


----------



## LTB (23. Mai 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> MT5 mit und ohne Scheiben sehr günstig bei TNC:
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=mt5&x=0&y=0
> 
> ...



Es wird nicht als Aktion beworben oder gekennzeichnet, aber der Preis geht irgendwann wieder hoch.
Hatte auch bei der letzten "Aktion" dort zugeschlagen.


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2017)

Nachdem die Bremse ohne Scheiben bei anderen Onlineshops gerade mal 2€ mehr kostet, wäre das nicht so schlimm.
https://www.google.de/search?q=Magura+MT5+Scheibenbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Nachdem die Bremse ohne Scheiben bei anderen Onlineshops gerade 2€ mehr kostet, wäre das nicht so schlimm.



Wo denn? Selbst bei Mantel sind es 10 € mehr (ohne Scheiben) bzw. 5 € mehr mit Scheiben.


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2017)

rose und hibike, einfach "Magura MT5" bei Google eingeben. die obersten Ergebnisse. 79,95€


----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2017)

Sind nach meiner Rechnung dann aber 10 € mehr im Set.


----------



## toastet (23. Mai 2017)

Abzüglich den Versandkosten bei TNC, die immer anfallen. Bei Rose auch bei Einzelbremse keine, bei Hibike ab 100 Euro keine


----------



## demlak (23. Mai 2017)

die Mt5 is doch gefühlt bei irgendwem immer ca. zu dem Preis zu finden.. irgendwer hat die doch quasi immer in einer Aktion laufen.


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sind nach meiner Rechnung dann aber 10 € mehr im Set.


ok, ich muss zugeben, ich hab nur auf den einzelpreis geachtet.


----------



## xlacherx (23. Mai 2017)

@fone  sind deine hosen nun angekommen?


----------



## der-gute (23. Mai 2017)

Meine Shirts liegen zu Hause...bin gleich bei Ihnen...


----------



## boblike (23. Mai 2017)

Meine Hose ist da, wem die zu lang oder zu weit ausfallen, sollte bei dem Wind da draußen nicht vor die Tür gehen. Oder sich eine Hütte bei dem Hobbits kaufen . Die XL mit Schrittlänge 94 und Hosengröße 56 ist ganz schön knapp. Aber zum Glück nehme ich gerade ganz schön ab und bin in einem Alter wo ich anfange zu schrumpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (24. Mai 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Cotic BFe 275 für 249 GBP statt 349 GBP und ein paar Rahmen aus dem alten Bestand in Größe S für 199 GBP.
> http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe275



Leider nur mit QR...


----------



## Phi-Me (24. Mai 2017)

günstiger man noch nie an eine XT Gruppe gekommen...



 
zum vgl: Bei Bike discount 195€


----------



## fone (24. Mai 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> @fone  sind deine hosen nun angekommen?


Ich weiß ja, dass ich nicht dünn bin, aber die XL ist oben fast ok - zumindest rutscht sie nicht von alleine runter, aber gefühlte 10cm zu lang. Fahrbar ist sie aber. Bin gespannt auf die L, die ich erst am Montag abholen kann.

Aber diese Hose... Ist das eine Winterhose? Die ist dicker und schwerer als meine Snowboardhose. Und diese Taschenattrappen? 4 Reissverschlüsse, die sich als Lüftungsschlitze herausstellen? Hakeliger Netzstoff als Taschenliner? Das Konzept versteh ich nicht ganz.

Bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich die behalte wenn ich mich mit einer Größe anfreunden kann.


----------



## der-gute (24. Mai 2017)

9.90 € Royal Shirts sind da.
L und XL kann ich mit 196cm und 100kg beide nutzen.
Qualität eher unteres Niveau.


----------



## dragonjackson (24. Mai 2017)

Dekon schrieb:


> Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL - MTB Schuh:
> 
> mit Gutschein *SF1217* nur 69 EUR:
> 
> http://www.mobil.soccer-fans-shop.d...ndneu=&bwf=&boxed_artikel=&id_kampagne=&page=



nur in 46...


----------



## der-gute (24. Mai 2017)

Ich bestell den mal...
Hab irgendwas zwischen 44 und 46,
könnt passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (24. Mai 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> günstiger man noch nie an eine XT Gruppe gekommen...
> zum vgl: Bei Bike discount 195€



Shit warum haben die keinen I spec B trigger... 
Nur fürs Schaltwerk lohnt sich das kaum.


----------



## GoldenerGott (24. Mai 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> günstiger man noch nie an eine XT Gruppe gekommen...
> Anhang anzeigen 607558
> zum vgl: Bei Bike discount 195€


Die haben aber keine Kette. Deshalb wird es jetzt einzeln verkloppt. Letzte Woche gab es das komplette Upgradekit für 160,-.


----------



## duc-mo (24. Mai 2017)

Wollte auch gerade sagen, dass man ohne Kette und Kurbel nicht von einer "Gruppe" sprechen kann...


----------



## Phi-Me (24. Mai 2017)

Schon wahr. Aber für ne Umrüstung ist das doch ideal... 

Die 160 mit Kette sind an mir vorbei gegangen...


----------



## fone (24. Mai 2017)

Ich hab im Januar für die selben 3 Teile auf jeden Fall noch deutlich mehr gezahlt. bzw. 195€...


----------



## michel77 (24. Mai 2017)

Beim Schaltwerk steht Direct Mount, also wird der Ausleger nicht dabei sein, nur als Hinweis, Preis ist natürlich trotzdem gut.


----------



## culoduro (25. Mai 2017)

Hat eigentlich jemand einen Nukeproof Warhead Carbon Lenker mit 35 mm Rise aus dem dem CRC Sale, den er nicht braucht? 
Kann einen ebensolchen mit 12 mm Rise anbieten zum Tausch, neu natürlich. Oder ich könnte ihn zum Preis des Sale abnehmen.


----------



## Teuflor (26. Mai 2017)

Ich würd dein 12mm nehmen  Hab allerdings nichts zum tausch :/


----------



## CrossX (26. Mai 2017)

Kommt jemand auf die Preise neu Rcz? Mit Gutschein kostet die Xt im Set 125 Euro bei mir. Slx ist anscheinend schon ausverkauft


----------



## Baitman (28. Mai 2017)

Der GS Code RCZFR1 lässt sich nicht einlösen bei der XT Bremse: http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/shiman...lack-km8000jlfprx100-km8000jrrxrx135-mmr.html

Le code de réduction "RCZFR1" n'est pas valide


Jemand nen Tip für n gutes Angebot? Brauche einmal alles fürn Neuaufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (28. Mai 2017)

Ich würde warten bis die 785er xt wieder im Angebot ist. (war recht oft die letzten Wochen) 

Die m8000 soll doch sowieso nicht so toll sein...


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Mai 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Ich würde warten bis die 785er xt wieder im Angebot ist. (war recht oft die letzten Wochen)
> 
> Die m8000 soll doch sowieso nicht so toll sein...



Die M8000 wurde neu überarbeitet und ist 2017 Top


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Mai 2017)

Ich hab zwei 785er rumliegen und am neuen Rad ist die M5. Dranlassen oder nicht? Ist die schwerer zu entlüften?


----------



## dragonjackson (28. Mai 2017)

Du wirst doch keine MT5 wg Shimano runter schmeißen?! Oder ist M5 wieder was anderes? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Mai 2017)

Doch schon MT5. Habe bisher nur Gutes über die Bremse gelesen. Wenn die auch so unkompliziert läuft und zu entlüften ist bleibt sie drauf. Frag mich nur wie zuverlässig Zwei-Kolbenbremsen mittlerweile sind.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2017)

Einen schön definierten Druckpunkt bei der MT5 einzustellen ist schwieriger, als bei der XT. Schwer ist aber anders. Die Art der Entlüftung ähnelt sich, wobei es nie einfacher wird, als mit den Entlüftungsnippeln der Shimano.
Von Bremskraft, Bissigkeit und Standfestigkeit liegen zwischen XT und MT5 Welten, zugunsten der MT5. Die MT frißt dafür die originalen Beläge. Mit Trickstuff NG läuft es besser, mehr Power bei mehr Standzeit.


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre die XT-M8000 Bremshebel in Verbindung mit den MT5 Sätteln. Vorn Orginale MT7 Beläge hinten Trickstuff NG Beläge. Alles Top


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Mai 2017)

Warum die Hebel? Nur wegen dem einfacheren Entlüften?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die XT-M8000 Bremshebel in Verbindung mit den MT5 Sätteln. Vorn Orginale MT7 Beläge hinten Trickstuff NG Beläge. Alles Top



M8000/MT5 ich auch an einem Bike. Das mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt stört mich persönlich auch nicht, aber das Reservoir der M8000 ist zu klein für die 4 Kolben der MT5, dann lieber Saint- oder Zee-Hebel.


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Mai 2017)

also ich fahre die XT mit dem Zee Sattel vorne.....ales bestens 
sind die Kolben der MT5 den deutlich groesser als die vom Zee Sattel


----------



## jatschek (28. Mai 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> M8000/MT5 ich auch an einem Bike. Das mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt stört mich persönlich auch nicht, aber das Reservoir der M8000 ist zu klein für die 4 Kolben der MT5, dann lieber Saint- oder Zee-Hebel.



Normalerweise wandert mit magura bremssätteln nichts. Da ist wohl noch etwas luft in der leitung. Auch die grösse des ölreservoirs nimmt sich nichts. Ist bei slx,xt,xtr,saint und co gleich.


----------



## toastet (28. Mai 2017)

die mt5 und co kann man halt noch einfacher simpel von oben entlüften mit einer spritze ohne unten zu öffnen. da ist auch kein shimano bleednippel einfacher. gibt bei magura nen video dazu.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2017)

So entlüftest Du nur den Hebel, nicht das gesamte System. Wird selbst im Video so erklärt.



jatschek schrieb:


> Normalerweise wandert mit magura bremssätteln nichts. Da ist wohl noch etwas luft in der leitung. Auch die grösse des ölreservoirs nimmt sich nichts. Ist bei slx,xt,xtr,saint und co gleich.



Vergleich mal die Bilder. Die Gehäuse der Saint/Zee sind etwas größer, ausreichend, um noch etwas Öl im Reservoir zu haben, wenn die Beläge fast am Ende sind.


----------



## dani08051991 (28. Mai 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> So entlüftest Du nur den Hebel, nicht das gesamte System. Wird selbst im Video so erklärt.
> 
> 
> 
> Vergleich mal die Bilder. Die Gehäuse der Saint/Zee sind etwas größer, ausreichend, um noch etwas Öl im Reservoir zu haben, wenn die Beläge fast am Ende sind.


Zee und slx hebel sind gleich. Hab ich zur Zeit gmixt am Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (28. Mai 2017)

Sainthebel sind alte XTR Hebel. Volumen gleich.

mobil gesendet


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Mai 2017)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Zee und slx hebel sind gleich. Hab ich zur Zeit gmixt am Rad.



Die Leitung von der SLX und ZEE sind aber nicht kompertiebel oder?


----------



## Thebike69 (28. Mai 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Warum die Hebel? Nur wegen dem einfacheren Entlüften?



Mit dem Entlüften hat es nix zu tun. Bin Jahrelang Formulas gefahren. 
Ich kam mit denn Hebeln der Magura nicht so zurecht. Die XT funzen perfekt.


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Mai 2017)

jatschek schrieb:


> Normalerweise wandert mit magura bremssätteln nichts.



Kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung nicht bestätigen, das ganze ist ein Problem der Geber, nicht der Sättel... Siehe M8000-Thread...


----------



## Dorango (28. Mai 2017)

Also XT 785 mit MT5 Sattel läuft spitze.


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Mai 2017)

Das stimmt, damit hab ich auch kein Problem, aber Deore Geber mit MT5 Sattel am anderen Rad hat das Phänomen, generell liegt das (sofern man es hat) an den Gebern


----------



## duc-mo (28. Mai 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Die Leitung von der SLX und ZEE sind aber nicht kompertiebel oder?



Doch. Nur die Schraube sind unterschiedlich.

Ansonsten, ist zwar der Laberthread aber mit "Schnäppchen" hats doch schon länger nix mehr zu tun...


----------



## boblike (28. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Wenn man bei der MT5 nicht von dem fiesen Rubbeln betroffen ist, würde ich sie drauf lassen. Meine kommt bald runter, kein Bock mehr auf diese Sch....e!



Klingt eher nach schlechter Reibpaarung (Scheibe/Beläge) oder Überhitzung. Aber egal, wenn Du sie loswerden willst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Wenn man bei der MT5 nicht von dem fiesen Rubbeln betroffen ist, würde ich sie drauf lassen. Meine kommt bald runter, kein Bock mehr auf diese Sch....e!



Das gehört einfach zu magura... 

Umd wenn man si h dran gewöhnt hat, ist das null schlimm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (28. Mai 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Das gehört einfach zu magura...



soso... das gehört dazu?
in meinem Bekanntenkreis hat das Problem niemand mit seiner Magura...
Meine MT5 macht das auch nicht.


----------



## Jierdan (28. Mai 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> soso... das gehört dazu?
> in meinem Bekanntenkreis hat das Problem niemand mit seiner Magura...
> Meine MT5 macht das auch nicht.



Kenn ich auch nicht. Wenn meine Maguras Probleme machen, dann mit dem Druckpunkt.


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Mai 2017)

Kp, ich habe das damals schon bei meinen louise fr gehabt. Wann war das? 2005??

Und das ist nur bei langsagmer fahrt und für mich auch garnicht störend.

Aber vielleicht meinen die Betroffenen auch was anderes?!


----------



## fone (29. Mai 2017)

Dieses Gluckern?


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Mai 2017)

Jop


----------



## fone (29. Mai 2017)

Wusste gar nicht, dass das irgendwas schlechtes sein sollte. Aber die Louise hab ich seit ~7 Jahren nicht mehr. War immer zufrieden.


----------



## boblike (29. Mai 2017)

Riesen Rabatte warten hier:

https://www.actionsports.de/dirtlej-dirtsuit-trailscout-waterproof-men-blau-22718?c=199

heir noch mehr:
https://www.actionsports.de/dirtlej-dirtsuit-classic-edition-gruen-22735?sPartner=sCampaign2824

Die sind echt nicht ganz dicht, habe eine Newsletter deswegen bekommen.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Mai 2017)

Als antizyklischer Investor könnte ich mir keinen besseren Zeitpunkt zum Kauf vorstellen...


----------



## duc-mo (29. Mai 2017)

Geht wohl nicht um den Rabatt sondern vielmehr darum, dass es neue Modelle / Farben von Dirtlej sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Mai 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 25% auf alles bis 31.05.2017 bei Superstar Components.
> 
> Code: WETYEAH



jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit den Laufradsätzen bei superstar?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Plumpssack (29. Mai 2017)

habe schon oft gehört, dass die Freiläufe murks sein sollen


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Mai 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> habe schon oft gehört, dass die Freiläufe murks sein sollen


ja und der man sollte sie nochmal zentrieren und die nippel nachziehen nach der Auslieferung...hab ich gelesen


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Mai 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> habe schon oft gehört, dass die Freiläufe murks sein sollen


Ich hab schon oft gehört, dass einige User hier ohne eigene Erfahrungen posten. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach machen die Naben (Novatec) nur selten Probleme. Bei einer saß mal eine Dichtung nicht sauber und lief etwas schwer. Das ließ sich aber einfach gerade rücken und mit etwas Fett schnurrt sie nun perfekt. 

Wo man Abstriche machen muss ist die Aufbauqualität. Es wird ausschließlich nach Rundgang zentriert was zu einer etwas ungleichmäßigen Speichen Spannung führen kann. Mein Enduro LRS mit den weichen Ryde Edge Felgen habe ich schon zum Nachzentrieren dort gehabt. Zum Preis der Felge alleine haben sie mir gleich eine neue eingespeicht. Trotz Procore sind schon wieder ein paar Dellen drin. Da kann aber Superstar nix dafür, dass die Felge so weich ist. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## limbokoenig (29. Mai 2017)

Ich hab nen Satz von denen. Pacenti dl31 auf Switch naben. Bin top zufrieden und hab mir deshalb nochmal nen Satz in 27.5" gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (29. Mai 2017)

Gegen Novatec Naben hab ich aus persöhnlicher Erfahrung wenig auszusetzen. Ich weiß nur dass es von Superstar Naben gibt (gab?) an denen die Sperrklinken im Nabenkörper und die Verzahnung am Freilauf saßen, welche nicht sehr haltbar sind. Die würde ich meiden.


----------



## fone (30. Mai 2017)

Mein letzter Laufradsatz von Superstar aus dem Herbst 2016 ist vom Rundlauf nicht so schön. 1mm seitlich sind das bestimmt. Superstar meinten das wäre so ok.
Andererseits hab ich gerade beim freundlichen Händler nebenan für den online-Preis eines kompletten Laufrades eine neue Felge gekauft und einspeichen lassen. Über das Laufrad müssen die aber auch nochmal drüber gucken - ist auch nicht ganz rund.






xlacherx schrieb:


> @fone  sind deine hosen nun angekommen?


passen beide nicht so recht.


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Mai 2017)

Ich für meinen Teil sehe bei Mountainbikes nicht wirklich den Sinn in perfekt ausgerichtetet Laufrädern...

Ich achte drauf, dass die Speichenspannung schön gleichmäßig ist. ob das dann noch einen millimeter hin und her schwankt ist doch dann absolut egal. Habe noch keinen Reifen gehabt, der auf den mm genau saß...


----------



## fone (30. Mai 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil sehe bei Mountainbikes nicht wirklich den Sinn in perfekt ausgerichtetet Laufrädern...
> 
> Ich achte drauf, dass die Speichenspannung schön gleichmäßig ist. ob das dann noch einen millimeter hin und her schwankt ist doch dann absolut egal. Habe noch keinen Reifen gehabt, der auf den mm genau saß...


Auf meinen Enduro lief der Reifen immer genau rund. War eine wahre Freude das zu beobachten. Naja, hat sich jetzt erledigt.

Ich dachte immer, das wäre die Daseinsberechtigung der Laufradbauer gewesen, das Beherrschen der Kunst, ein Laufrad mit gleichmäßiger Speichenspannung und mit gutem Rundlauf aufzubauen.


----------



## decay (30. Mai 2017)

Naja, im Neuzustand sollte zentriert schon drin sein  was danach ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## veraono (30. Mai 2017)

Edit: Gelöscht weil eh  OT hier


----------



## demlak (31. Mai 2017)

was isn der unterschied zwischen MT5 und MT5-next?


----------



## hasardeur (31. Mai 2017)

Die erste MT-Baureihe war nicht so toll. Mit Next wurde die verbesserte Baureihe bezeichnet.


----------



## demlak (31. Mai 2017)

und woran erkenne ich, ob ich eine next habe oder nich?
und was genau heißt "nicht so toll"?


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2017)

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (31. Mai 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> und woran erkenne ich, ob ich eine next habe oder nich?
> und was genau heißt "nicht so toll"?


Siehst du an den Griffen.
Die MT5 ist neu, die hat auf jeden Fall die Next-Griffe. Sind etwas breiter am Körper als die erste MT-Reihe.

Ich habe mit den ersten MTs nie einen gescheiten Druckpunkt hinbekommen, das war immer so lala.
Die MT5 ist da eine ganz andere Hausnummer, und es sind nicht nur die Bremszangen. Hinten fahre ich einen MT5 Hebel mit alter MT4 Bremszange, da gibt es auch einen ordentlichen, straffen Druckpunkt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Juni 2017)

Hammerpreis für 5th Element und 6th Sense Brillen bei Bergfreunde.de.


----------



## mssc (1. Juni 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Siehst du an den Griffen.
> Die MT5 ist neu, die hat auf jeden Fall die Next-Griffe. Sind etwas breiter am Körper als die erste MT-Reihe.
> 
> Ich habe mit den ersten MTs nie einen gescheiten Druckpunkt hinbekommen, das war immer so lala.
> Die MT5 ist da eine ganz andere Hausnummer, und es sind nicht nur die Bremszangen. Hinten fahre ich einen MT5 Hebel mit alter MT4 Bremszange, da gibt es auch einen ordentlichen, straffen Druckpunkt.


Soweit ich weiß, war die MT5 (/MT7) aber immer eine "Next". Da gibt's keine unterschiedlichen Versionen, manche Shops schreiben es halt in die Bezeichnung, manche nicht...


----------



## frogmatic (1. Juni 2017)

mssc schrieb:


> *Soweit ich weiß, war die MT5 (/MT7) aber immer eine "Next".* Da gibt's keine unterschiedlichen Versionen, manche Shops schreiben es halt in die Bezeichnung, manche nicht...


Das hatte ich versucht, zum Ausdruck zu bringen, denn die MT5 gab es in der ersten Serie gar nicht.


----------



## demlak (1. Juni 2017)

dann verwirrt doch einfach nicht die leute und sagt klipp und klar, dass die MT5 Next kein tolles neues Modell und kein altes Modell ist, sondern das seit Jahren gängige Modell und manche schreibens dran und manche nicht..

Danke.. jetzt bin ich schlauer =)

Wenn man schon nicht den Unterschied zwischen Next und nicht-Next kennt, wird man auch nicht wissen ob eine "erste Baureihe" dieses Jahr oder vor x-Jahren abgelöst wurde.


----------



## fone (1. Juni 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hammerpreis für 5th Element und 6th Sense Brillen bei Bergfreunde.de.


Der Rabatt ist so krass wie das Design.


----------



## Schnipp (1. Juni 2017)

Die 'alten' MT-Serie:






Die neue (als Next bezeichnet) MT-Serie:


 

Vor allem am kantigen Geber und Drehpunkt des Hebels kann man es gut erkennen. 


Die MT5 und MT7 gibt es wie gesagt nur in der Next-Version. Die alten Bremsen waren alle Zweikolbenbremsen.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man hier überhaupt auf Next kommt. Das ist ja so, wie wenn man bei einer Shimano SLX-Bremse irgendwas über eine alte Version der Deore erzählt, nur weil beide von Shimano stammen. 

Von der MT5 (und MT7?) gibt es aber tatsächlich auch eine überarbeitete Version mit anderem, kürzerem und damit angeblich besserem Hebel. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, ob der Hebel nur separat verkauft wird, oder ob die neuen Komplettbremsen auch damit ausgestattet werden.


----------



## PraterRadler (1. Juni 2017)

Hier mal ne kurze Rückmeldung zu RCZ: Hatte mich seinerzeit an der Vorbestellung der Lyrik 29 160 RTC3 für 499,- beteiligt: Heute angekommen wie bestellt, Offset=51 und es waren -entgegen einiger Vermutungen - auch Ersatzstaubanstreifer, Dichtringe und Spacer für die Luftkammer dabei. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D0wnhill (1. Juni 2017)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Außerdem TSG Protektoren und Helme -40% bis -50%: https://www.sportokay.com/at_de/alle/deals.html#marke=tsg [...]



Leute habe mir die Protektoren für Ellbogen geholt.Was ich dazu sagen kann,passt mit der Größe auf !!!
Die Dinger fallen so extrem klein aus,XL sitzt bei mir wei ein Kompressionsstrumpf,nicht so mega angenehm.Ich hoffe die weiten sich noch mit der Zeit.
Hatte die size-chart auf der TSG Homepage befolgt.Ich weiß nicht was sich TSG dabei gedacht hat.Ich bin jetzt keine extreme Kante oder so,aber wie sollen sportliche Leute sowas tragen können...?


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Von der MT5 (und MT7?) gibt es aber tatsächlich auch eine überarbeitete Version mit anderem, kürzerem und damit angeblich besserem Hebel. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, ob der Hebel nur separat verkauft wird, oder ob die neuen Komplettbremsen auch damit ausgestattet werden.



Ich glaube, damit verwechselst Du zwei Verbesserungen. Den Einfinger/HC-Hebel und den MacAskill/HC3-Hebel gibt es als Nachrüstteil bzw. in der McAskill-Ausführung. Die MT5 & MT7 wurden mit dem Generationswechsel zur Next-Baureihe eingeführt. Sie heißen wohl auch Next weil die ganze Generation bzw. zugrunde liegende Technologie so genannt wird.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Manitou Mattoc Pro 2 27,5"/160mm in komplett schwarz für 549€ inkl. Versand!
> 
> Link: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/manitou-mattoc-pro-2-federgabel-27,5-160mm-556821


Nach ner Stunde schon ausverkauft, oder war das von Anfang an nicht verfügbar?


----------



## Jones_D (2. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nach ner Stunde schon ausverkauft, oder war das von Anfang an nicht verfügbar?


Die weiße ist als Vorbestellung zum 19.06. noch für den Preis zu haben:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/manitou-mattoc-pro-2-federgabel-27,5-160mm-556883


----------



## Steefan (4. Juni 2017)

bikehomero schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich hier schon jemand ein Specialized Fuse für €599,00 von irgendjemandem geliefert bekommen? Bei Bike 24 steht, die gibt es erst ab dem 26.05....



Meins ist im Laufe der letzten Woche angekommen.


----------



## Fekl (5. Juni 2017)

Ich möchte mich diese Saison gern mit neuen Schonern fürs Gröbere ausstatten. Gibt es gerade irgendwo gute Angebote für Race Face Ambush Knie (L) - und Ellenbogenschoner (M-L) oder etwas Vergleichbares? Außerdem soll noch ein neuer Helm her. Hat da jemand gute Angebote parat? Hab einen Fox Rampage für 119€ im Bikemarkt gefunden...sieht aber sehr warm aus der Kollege. Ist ein Oneal Warp brauchbar? Sollte größe M sein und mir endlich die Goggle nicht mehr auf die Nase drücken.. Falls jemand was hat, vielen Dank fürs Teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (5. Juni 2017)

in der aktuellen Freeride ist ein Knieschoner-Test


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Juni 2017)

Fekl schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich diese Saison gern mit neuen Schonern fürs Gröbere ausstatten. Gibt es gerade irgendwo gute Angebote für Race Face Ambush Knie (L) - und Ellenbogenschoner (M-L) oder etwas Vergleichbares? Außerdem soll noch ein neuer Helm her. Hat da jemand gute Angebote parat? Hab einen Fox Rampage für 119€ im Bikemarkt gefunden...sieht aber sehr warm aus der Kollege. Ist ein Oneal Warp brauchbar? Sollte größe M sein und mir endlich die Goggle nicht mehr auf die Nase drücken.. Falls jemand was hat, vielen Dank fürs Teilen



Klamottensuche im Technik-Bereich 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-suche-ein-bekleidungs-schnaeppchen-thread.636338/unread


----------



## Fekl (6. Juni 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Klamottensuche im Technik-Bereich
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-suche-ein-bekleidungs-schnaeppchen-thread.636338/unread



Sorryyyyy, dachte das ist hier für Schnäppchen aller Art. 

Danke @*toastet. *Evtl komme ich ja mal am Kiosk vorbei


----------



## frogmatic (6. Juni 2017)

Fekl schrieb:


> Sorryyyyy, dachte das ist hier für Schnäppchen aller Art.


Daaas wäre ja zu einfach


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (6. Juni 2017)

Noch eine Anfrage:
Ich suche ein Fully zwischen All-Mountain und Trailbike mit 120mm-140mm Federweg in 29" und Alu. Größe wird 20" bzw. L sein. Gibts da aktuell einen Schnapper oder wartet man da auf den Beginn der Tour de France und den damit verbundenen Aktionen (zB von Canyon)?


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Juni 2017)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> Noch eine Anfrage:
> Ich suche ein Fully zwischen All-Mountain und Trailbike mit 120mm-140mm Federweg in 29" und Alu. Größe wird 20" bzw. L sein. Gibts da aktuell einen Schnapper oder wartet man da auf den Beginn der Tour de France und den damit verbundenen Aktionen (zB von Canyon)?


ist jetzt nicht so einfach ohne Preisvorstellung aber ich werf das einfach mal in den Raum:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...nsion-mountainbike-xt-1x11-2017/rp-prod146546

Kein super Schnapper aber mMn ein gutes Angebot und tauglich von Tour bis Bikepark.

Ansonsten mach doch einen Kaufberatungsthread mit spezifizierteren Wunschvorstellungen auf.


edit: ups ist garnicht mehr runtergesetzt


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2017)

29" Fully 120-140 mm - da gibt es eher Bikes, mit denen man gut Strecke machen kann, bis zu  halben DH-Bikes.
Ich finde die Herangehensweise falsch. Zuerst solltest Du Dir 2-3 Bikes mit dem passenden Konzept ermitteln und dann auf günstige Preise warten. Nach der Eurobike und zum Herbst hin gibt es massig Aktionen. Die Tour de France hat bei MTB wenig Auswirkung.
Und wenn man noch nicht richtig weiß, woran man mehr Spaß hat, dann schadet ein gebrauchtes Bike nicht. Den Schwund hat dann schon der Vorbesitzer bezahlt.

Der Kaufberatungsthread ist jedenfalls ein guter Start.


----------



## MrBrightside (6. Juni 2017)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> Noch eine Anfrage:
> Ich suche ein Fully zwischen All-Mountain und Trailbike mit 120mm-140mm Federweg in 29" und Alu. Größe wird 20" bzw. L sein. Gibts da aktuell einen Schnapper oder wartet man da auf den Beginn der Tour de France und den damit verbundenen Aktionen (zB von Canyon)?



http://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/skeen-trail/skeen-trail-29-80/

200€ runter vom eh schon sehr guten Preis. Gutes Angebot mMn.
Gibt's auch noch teurere Modelle. Das nächstbessere wurde vor kurzem hier getestet.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (6. Juni 2017)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> Noch eine Anfrage:
> Ich suche ein Fully zwischen All-Mountain und Trailbike mit 120mm-140mm Federweg in 29" und Alu. Größe wird 20" bzw. L sein. Gibts da aktuell einen Schnapper oder wartet man da auf den Beginn der Tour de France und den damit verbundenen Aktionen (zB von Canyon)?



https://www.sportokay.com/at_de/bergamont-contrail-ltd-2016-trailbike.html 
Da hast ein Schnäppchen: 1700€ statt 2500€


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (8. Juni 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> http://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/skeen-trail/skeen-trail-29-80/
> 
> 200€ runter vom eh schon sehr guten Preis. Gutes Angebot mMn.
> Gibt's auch noch teurere Modelle. Das nächstbessere wurde vor kurzem hier getestet.



Habe mir das Skeen Trail 10.0 bestellt... Danke an alle für die Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (8. Juni 2017)

Wem kann man denn antworten wenn Beiträge aus einem Schnäppchen-Thread mit der Frage nach Interesse an einer Verwarnung versehen werden? Nichtmal ein Name dabei...


----------



## decay (8. Juni 2017)

Hier is eh gemütlicher


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Juni 2017)

gerade nen Spline Two x1700 29 für 160 bei RCZ geschossen ...leider schon ausverkauft


----------



## killerschnauze (9. Juni 2017)

http://pages.ebay.de/gutscheine/sommer-gutschein/

15% auf Bikes und Zubehör bei Ebay bis 11.06
Bezahlung PAYPAL
Gutscheincode PBIKE


----------



## demlak (9. Juni 2017)

seeeeeeehr gut.. ich hab seit Tagen eine Menge Radkrams in meinem eBay-Warenkorb liegen =)


----------



## ernmar (9. Juni 2017)

zählt das auf alle artikel im Bereich Fahrräder und Zubehör? Auch auf Auktionen?


----------



## demlak (9. Juni 2017)

klick doch mal den link.. und lese unten "vollständige Bedingungen dieser Aktion"


----------



## HorstMaria (9. Juni 2017)

Ich hab nix im eBay Warenkorb.
Was packt ihr denn so rein um den Rabatt mitzunehmen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## demlak (9. Juni 2017)

HorstMaria schrieb:


> Ich hab nix im eBay Warenkorb.
> Was packt ihr denn so rein um den Rabatt mitzunehmen?


siehe: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-teile-laber-thread.747673/page-55#post-14592940

und mach doch bitte die unsägliche tapatalk-meldung weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moon-rider (9. Juni 2017)

Leider nur bis max. 100 Euro. 



> Der Wert des Gutscheines beträgt 15% des Kaufpreises (exkl. Lieferkosten), bis zu einem Maximalrabatt von 100 Euro.


----------



## demlak (9. Juni 2017)

Maximalrabatt 100 Euro = 15% von 666 Euro.. wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe..


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Juni 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> und mach doch bitte die unsägliche tapatalk-meldung weg



jetzt nicht dein ernst?!


----------



## demlak (9. Juni 2017)

darüber weiter zu diskutieren is jetzt nicht dein ernst?
ich habe eine bitte formuliert.. nicht mehr.. nicht weniger.. das is kein befehl.. und keine moderation, etc.. also nix, wo man sich nun aufregen muss..


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Juni 2017)

Kann man machen... ist halt scheisse... aber kann man machen... 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (9. Juni 2017)

aha

nicht von einem kackphone mit kackatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (10. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nach ner Stunde schon ausverkauft, oder war das von Anfang an nicht verfügbar?



Bei Ebay durch den 15% Gutschein bei bikehit_de für 561,16€  zu haben.


----------



## Ghoste (10. Juni 2017)

Sunrace Kassette 11-fach CSMX8 EAZ Box-M 11-46 Zähne - silber

für 53,63€ mit dem Gutschein. Habe leider schon letzte Woche bestellt. Letzter Artikel.


----------



## pillepalle127 (10. Juni 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Sunrace Kassette 11-fach CSMX8 EAZ Box-M 11-46 Zähne - silber
> 
> für 53,63€ mit dem Gutschein. Habe leider schon letzte Woche bestellt. Letzter Artikel.



Die gibt's doch seit Jahr und Tag bei Actionsports billiger ?!
https://www.actionsports.de/sunrace-kassette-csmx8-eaz-11-fach-11-46-silber-20058?sPartner=101


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## demlak (10. Juni 2017)

die M*S*8 gabs die Tage bei RCZ für 29,99 euro.. 
die wiegt etwas mehr als die M*X*8

bin gespannt.. hab mal eine geordert.


----------



## Ghoste (10. Juni 2017)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Die gibt's doch seit Jahr und Tag bei Actionsports billiger ?!
> https://www.actionsports.de/sunrace-kassette-csmx8-eaz-11-fach-11-46-silber-20058?sPartner=101



War diese Woche ausverkauft, habe dort selbst die schwarze bestellt.
Nicht geschaut ob diese wieder vorrätig ist....

Ja die MS8 isu sicher ein Schnapper bei RCZ! Leider knapp 70g schwerer :-/


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2017)

Habe ein 10x (11-42) Sunrace. Nach einer Weile fährt sie sich passabel, zu Beginn schaltete sie sich komisch. Wahrscheinlich muss das etwas schlechtere Finish erst durch Verschleiß ausgeglichen werden  Als Low-Budget-Variante bei den heutigen Kassettenpreisen aber durchaus akzeptabel.


----------



## Phippsy (10. Juni 2017)

Die SLX 11-46 gibts hier für 58€, auch ne Alternative und vermutlich mit hochwertigerem Finish. Meine Sun Race sehen beide nicht mehr ganz feierlich aus, obwohl nicht alt.
https://www.bike24.de/p1164070.html


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2017)

Ja, Verschleiß ist auch stärker als bei Shimano, von SRAM ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Ghoste (10. Juni 2017)

Wobei die SLX bei den kleinen Gängen 3 Ritzel hat, wo die Sunrace noch sinnigerweise 4 hat.
Der Gangsprung bei der SLX von 2. auf 1. ist ja enorm... (von 37 auf 46 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillepalle127 (10. Juni 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> War diese Woche ausverkauft, habe dort selbst die schwarze bestellt.
> Nicht geschaut ob diese wieder vorrätig ist....
> :-/


Ähm, ja.

lol 
Selbst wenn nicht, macht das deinen "Tip" zum Schnapper?


----------



## demlak (10. Juni 2017)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Ähm, ja.
> 
> lol
> Selbst wenn nicht, macht das deinen "Tip" zum Schnapper?



ja, macht es.. aus seiner perspektive.. erwartest du, dass man das ganze internet vor dem posten abgrast? meine güte.. kurzer hiwneis wo es günstiger ist.. und thema erledigt.. kein grund da weiter drauf einzugehen...


----------



## Phippsy (10. Juni 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Wobei die SLX bei den kleinen Gängen 3 Ritzel hat, wo die Sunrace noch sinnigerweise 4 hat.
> Der Gangsprung bei der SLX von 2. auf 1. ist ja enorm... (von 37 auf 46 )


Haben die nicht beide 11 Ritzel... 
Mit dem Gangsprung erkauft man sich die feinere Abstufung auf dem Rest der Kassette


----------



## Ghoste (10. Juni 2017)

Ja, die Sunrace hat halt vom 32er bis zum 46er 4 Gänge, die SLX nur 3.
Jedem wie es passt. Hier der Vergleich... 
Ich benötige eher bei den kleinen Gängen einen kleineren Gangsprung. 
24% vom 1. auf de 2. sind schon ne Ansage, mir wäre das zu "unrund".

So, genug OT ;-)


----------



## toastet (10. Juni 2017)

Die Sunrace für 53,63 mit dem ebayrabatt PBIKE mitgenommen in silber. die schwarzen sind zwar cooler, aber leider sieht das unschöner aus wenn die schwarze beschichtung runter ist. eine ist noch da: http://www.ebay.de/itm/232235438712


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Juni 2017)

Irgendjemand ne Idee wo ich eine günstige Gabel für einen Dirtbike Aufbau herbekomme?

Bis 200€
sowas wie Reba, Fox 32, Suntour Epicon/Axon
26" bis 100mm FW
eventuell 27,5" aber eben ca. 470-480mm Einbaulänge
Steckachse 15 oder 20mm
wenn möglich unter 2kg, keine DJ3 

hatte eigentlich bei RCZ eine Axon Werx für 200€ geschossen aber hab ne Mail bekommen die könnten mir die Gabel doch nicht verkaufen weil sie defekt wäre


----------



## Phi-Me (10. Juni 2017)

Uh das ärgert. Da hatte ich auch überlegt zuzudchlagen... 

Vielleicht ne alte 32er pike mit uturn? 

Erweitert den Bereich des bikes extrem und ist inzwischen günstig zu haben


----------



## MrBrightside (10. Juni 2017)

Bei RCZ steht ne Marzocchi 320 für 170€ im Newsletter.

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/marzoc...-qr15mm-tapered-offset-44-black-9162401s.html


----------



## Phi-Me (10. Juni 2017)

Wenn die auch nur halb so gut läuft wie meine 350ncr, dann kann man nichts falsch machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (10. Juni 2017)

Ne 350 r gibts auch mit 160mm FW
http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/marzocchi-fork-350-r-27-5-disc-160mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-9150811s.html
Für 200€


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Juni 2017)

Hab ich auch schon nach geguckt, aber ist mit reiner zugstufenverstellung und stahlfeder doch ziemlich moppelig und unflexibel


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Juni 2017)

Die 320 sieht nach einer Option aus, auf 80mm getravelt sollte die ideal sein. Ich denke ich werd sie mal bestellen, hoffentlich hält sie


----------



## MrBrightside (11. Juni 2017)

Da sind auch Rebas dabei. Kam grade an.

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/vtt/suspensions-vtt/fourches-vtt/shopby/rockshox.html


----------



## nosaint77 (12. Juni 2017)

Superstarcomponents gibt auf seine Kettenblätter 20% Rabatt - Code: CR20 (bis 30.6. gültig). Taugen die was, insbesondere die Direct Mount Kettenblätter?


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2017)

Die DM-Blätter sehen aus wie mein Blackspire. Wenn die gleich sind, taugen sie was. Einen Versuch ist es wert. Schlechter als Original SRAM können Sie kaum sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusNBG (13. Juni 2017)

Canyon hat ein paar Rabatte auf Lager

https://www.canyon.com/specials/trailsarecalling/?utm_source=m.facebook.com&utm_medium=referral


----------



## aibeekey (14. Juni 2017)

Sunrace MX8 11-50

Silber 78,50€
Schwarz 81,90€

gratis Versand in Deutschland ab 80€ - also lieber die schwarze nehmen 

EDIT:


> wir wurden heute informiert dass unser Lieferant leider einen Fehlbestand fuer Ihre Kassette hatte und Sie nicht mehr auf Lager hat... Ein bestaetigtes Lieferdatum haben wir momentan nicht. Wir moechten uns vielmals hierfuer entschuldigen.


----------



## duc-mo (16. Juni 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Sunrace MX8 11-50
> 
> Silber 78,50€
> Schwarz 81,90€
> ...



Leider nicht verfügbar wie du ja selbst festgestellt hast.
Hier gibt's die 11-50 zumindest für 75 bzw. 85€. Ich bin gespannt ob meine tatsächlich am Samstag kommt...


----------



## veraono (18. Juni 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Leider nicht verfügbar wie du ja selbst festgestellt hast.
> Hier gibt's die 11-50 zumindest für 75 bzw. 85€. Ich bin gespannt ob meine tatsächlich am Samstag kommt...


Und, hat's geklappt?


----------



## demlak (19. Juni 2017)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Sunrace MTB CSMX80 11 Speed 11 - 50 Cassettes
> Bei Athlete für 63,68€.



gefühlt werden die sunrace Sachen geradezu verschleudert..
(hab selber grad 30 euro bei RCZ für 11-46 ausgegeben)
den berichten hier im Board nach zu urteilen lohnen die Kassetten.. könnte es sein, das neue Modelle in den Startlöchern stehen und daher die lager geleert werden? Weiß da zufällig jemand was?


----------



## aibeekey (19. Juni 2017)

Naja verschleudert... Im Falle der 11-50 sind das um die 35% Rabatt. Relativ normal im Internet oder?

Die wurden halt nur bisher zur UVP gehandelt

Und die bei rcz im Angebot war ja auch die schwerere mit dem stahl abschlussring.

Also nicht mit der mit Alu Ring verwechseln, die es bei Actionsports und co für 60€ gibt
(30€ war natürlich dennoch günstig...)


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Juni 2017)

Warum kauft man eigentlich nicht einfach die slx 11-46 für 55 euro?


----------



## demlak (19. Juni 2017)

z.b. wegen des riesen schritts von 37 bis 46


----------



## Ghoste (19. Juni 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ja, die Sunrace hat halt vom 32er bis zum 46er 4 Gänge, die SLX nur 3.
> Jedem wie es passt. Hier der Vergleich...
> Ich benötige eher bei den kleinen Gängen einen kleineren Gangsprung.
> 24% vom 1. auf de 2. sind schon ne Ansage, mir wäre das zu "unrund".
> ...



Deshalb, steht hier doch auf der Seite....


----------



## duc-mo (20. Juni 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Und, hat's geklappt?



Ja, war pünktlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (22. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## veraono (22. Juni 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ja, war pünktlich


Danke hab mich dann mittlerweile doch für dieses Angebot entschieden:


pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Sunrace MTB CSMX80 11 Speed 11 - 50 Cassettes
> Bei Athlete für 63,68€.


Hat da  noch jemand bestellt  und eine  Versand-Benachrichtigung o.ä.  bekommen,  als Lieferdatum  wurde bei mir eigentlich der heutige Tag angegeben.


----------



## Danimal (23. Juni 2017)

Wer sich für eine Lauf Trail Racer interessiert: Shock Therapy verkauft die gerade bei ebay für 799€ (statt 1099), weil sie die Marke aus dem Programm genommen haben. Man kann einen niedrigeren Preis vorschlagen und mit Glück nochmal deutlich günstiger drankommen.


----------



## moon-rider (23. Juni 2017)

Gibt bei eBay auch noch einen französischen Händler de verkauft sie für 600 + Versand. Sollte(!) auch seriös sein, hat viele gute Bewertungen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Juni 2017)

Bei bergzeit.de gibt's 20% Midsommar-Rabatt auf alles, auch auf bereits reduzierte Ware.

Ist vielleicht das ein oder andere Schnäppchen dabei.


----------



## Frodijak (25. Juni 2017)

…


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Juni 2017)

Danke, gut zu wissen, ich vergleiche eigentlich immer noch mal, aber dann hat man diesen Shop besonders im Hinterkopf. 

Ärgerlich so was.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## moggale (25. Juni 2017)

Bei Deuter Rucksäcken lohnt sich die Aktion aber, die gibt es ja nie im Angebot, höchstens mal im Ausverkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. Juni 2017)

moggale schrieb:


> Bei Deuter Rucksäcken lohnt sich die Aktion aber, die gibt es ja nie im Angebot, höchstens mal im Ausverkauf



Gibt hier auch einige reduziert: https://www.sportokay.com/at_de/catalogsearch/result/?q=deuter


----------



## dragonjackson (26. Juni 2017)

Hatten wir das Procore für 26 und 29" schon?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-procore-mtb-system-500075
99,- ist ein ganz guter Preis...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juni 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Hatten wir das Procore für 26 und 29" schon?
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-procore-mtb-system-500075
> 99,- ist ein ganz guter Preis...


für das Geld verkaufe ich dir ein 26er Hinterrad in sehr gutem Zustand inklusive Ghetto Procore. Wer Procore für 100€ kauft, dem ist echt nicht zu helfen.


----------



## decay (26. Juni 2017)

@Asphaltsurfer Find den Preis auch gut, was kosten Dich denn die Einzelteile wenn Du selbst baust? Und was soll ich mit nem Hinterrad in 26 Zoll?  Komme da grob fürs Material schon auf fast 60 Euro, is das korrekt? Und dann muss ich noch Löcher in die Felgen bohren, oder?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juni 2017)

decay schrieb:


> @Asphaltsurfer Find den Preis auch gut, was kosten Dich denn die Einzelteile wenn Du selbst baust? Und was soll ich mit nem Hinterrad in 26 Zoll?  Komme da grob fürs Material schon auf fast 60 Euro, is das korrekt? Und dann muss ich noch Löcher in die Felgen bohren, oder?


Der Schlauchreifen, den ich als Procore missbraucht habe, kostet etwas um die 35€. Dann zwei Kabelbinder oder von Schwalbe die Luftführung (3,50€?), damit Luft aus dem Tubelessventil nicht vom Schlauchreifen blockiert wird. Dann noch ein paar O-Ringe in 5-6mm und eine Starlockscheibe in 6mm. Das war es. 40€ etwa. Gut, ein Loch musst du halt bohren, aber dafür hält die Felge dann ja auch.


----------



## decay (26. Juni 2017)

Typische IBC Rechnung, Hälfte weglassen was bei Schwalbe mitkommt und freuen wie ein Schnitzel. Zum UVP hast natürlich was gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juni 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Typische IBC Rechnung, Hälfte weglassen was bei Schwalbe mitkommt und freuen wie ein Schnitzel. Zum UVP hast natürlich was gespart.


edit
Hoppla, da sehe ich gerade mit leicht geröteten Augen, dass zu dem Preis ja ein Set für zwei Reifen berechnet werden will. KAnnst du mnal eben die Uhr eine Stunde zurück drehen.


----------



## Phippsy (26. Juni 2017)

Ein zweiter Schlauchreifen, also nur so als Beispiel


----------



## dragonjackson (26. Juni 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> für das Geld verkaufe ich dir ein 26er Hinterrad in sehr gutem Zustand inklusive Ghetto Procore. Wer Procore für 100€ kauft, dem ist echt nicht zu helfen.


Darum gehts doch gar nicht!?
Übrigens die Rechnung mit 40/Rad, also Summe 80,- & dann noch basteln, Löcher in Felgen bohren und vielleicht Glück haben, alles richtig gemacht zu haben.... ride on 

EDIT: ok, bist aufgewacht


----------



## Plumpssack (27. Juni 2017)

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/m...rafty-rr-27-5-gruen-schwarz-2-aa6/134719.html

Mondraker Crafty Rahmen mit Float X für 1000€

Sind noch viele Größen da.

Sollte man gut mit 27,5, 27,5plus und 29 fahren können.


----------



## un..inc (27. Juni 2017)

Hui...
Da könnte man ja wirklich mal auf 29 "upgraden"...


----------



## Plumpssack (27. Juni 2017)

Habs mal bestellt aus Neugier. Werde es mal als "Ausprobierrad" benutzen mit Winkelsteuersatz und verschiedene Laufradgrößen durchtesten, So ein richtig langes Rad wollte ich auch eh mal ausprobieren. Ist bestimmt interessant 

Nur Vorsicht mit der Hinterradeinbaubreite, sind 157mm, die Marketingnasen nennen es seit diesem Jahr auch Super Boost Plus


----------



## Phi-Me (27. Juni 2017)

Das Ding wirst du so schnell nicht wieder abgeben. Würde nicht schon ein dune in meiner Garage stehen, hätte ich auch schin längst zugeschlagen. Die Rahmen haben wirklich tolle Details. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!


----------



## un..inc (27. Juni 2017)

Hmmm... 
Bin ernsthaft am Überlegen...
Mein 2012er Cannondale Jekyll wieder Rückrüsten und GX, MT5 etc hier verwenden.
Laufradsatz und Gabel bräuchte ich "neu"...
Puh, jetzt wird's wirklich interessant...


----------



## ~joe~ (28. Juni 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Habs mal bestellt aus Neugier. Werde es mal als "Ausprobierrad" benutzen mit Winkelsteuersatz und verschiedene Laufradgrößen durchtesten, So ein richtig langes Rad wollte ich auch eh mal ausprobieren. Ist bestimmt interessant
> 
> Nur Vorsicht mit der Hinterradeinbaubreite, sind 157mm, die Marketingnasen nennen es seit diesem Jahr auch Super Boost Plus



Welcher Winkelsteuersatz passt da denn?


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Juni 2017)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Welcher Winkelsteuersatz passt da denn?


ZS44/ZS56

Gibts bspw. von Cane Creek und Works Components.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (28. Juni 2017)

..oder Superstar Components. Allerdings nur +-2°.


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ZS44/ZS56
> 
> Gibts bspw. von Cane Creek und Works Components.



Nein.
Cane Creek ist ZS44/EC56
Works Components ist EC44/ZS56


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Juni 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nein.
> Cane Creek ist ZS44/EC56
> Works Components ist EC44/ZS56


ZS und EC Lagerschalen sind ja austauschbar, da ändert sich dann nur die benötigte Schaftlänge von der Gabel.
Und evtl. wird der Lenkwinkel noch flacher, wenn die höhere Einbaulänge noch nicht mit eingerechnet wurde im Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## AnAx (28. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> ZS und EC Lagerschalen sind ja austauschbar, da ändert sich dann nur die benötigte Schaftlänge von der Gabel.
> Und evtl. wird der Lenkwinkel noch flacher, wenn die höhere Einbaulänge noch nicht mit eingerechnet wurde im Winkelsteuersatz.



Wenn die Lagerschale oben statt ZS EC ist, ändert sich da nichts zusätzlich am Lenkwinkel...nur die benötigte Schaftlänge wird größer, genau [emoji56]


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Juni 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nein.
> Cane Creek ist ZS44/EC56
> Works Components ist EC44/ZS56


Davon abgesehen dass ich eh auf den Works Components Steuersatz geshcielt habe, was ist dann das hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...-ZS44-28-6-ZS56-30-Tapered-Steuersatz-p28510/ ?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Juni 2017)

gar keine, ist halt ein zs44/zs56 Cane Creek Winkelsteuersatz es sei denn ich bin völlig bescheuert


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> gar keine, ist halt ein zs44/zs56 Cane Creek Winkelsteuersatz es sei denn ich bin völlig bescheuert



Wenn du ne 27.5 Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft hast, geht das schon...


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Juni 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wenn du ne 27.5 Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft hast, geht das schon...


Ah, das ist der Haken. Ist ja schon leicht verwirrend dass der überall tapered Steuersatz heißt 
Denkt man irgendwie garnicht mehr dran dass es mal durchgängige 1 1/8 Zoll Schäfte gab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. Juni 2017)

gelöscht


----------



## toastet (29. Juni 2017)

Fahre das verlinkte Angleset weil ich noch ne oldschool Lyrik in 1 1/8 fahre in nem tapered Steuerrohr. Leider ist das CC-Angleset halt nie ganz fest, da hast du immer das Gefühl eines lockeren Steuersatzes mit den goldenen Winkelschalen und ein ganz leichtes klappern beim Vorderrad anheben ohne Last. Da hilft auch mein guter Azonic Headlock nicht gegen.


----------



## decay (29. Juni 2017)

@toastet stimmt so nicht, bin das CC jahrelang gefahren und hatte nur kurz diese Probleme am Anfang. Großzügig mit Kupferpaste eingeschmiert und ich hatte nie wieder was. Gibt ja auch etliche Anleitungen und Tips dazu. Easy ist aber anders


----------



## toastet (29. Juni 2017)

Also stimmts ja doch, mit rumbasteln kann ja nicht sein und ist halt schon reichlich bescheuert bei nem 150-200 Euro Steuersatz basteln zu müssen damit er passt.


----------



## decay (29. Juni 2017)

Musst halt richtig montieren, dann funktionierts auch. Wenn Du so montierst, dass sich die Schalen vernünftig setzen, was definitiv geht, ist das absolut sorglos.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Juni 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Musst halt richtig montieren, dann funktionierts auch. Wenn Du so montierst, dass sich die Schalen vernünftig setzen, was definitiv geht, ist das absolut sorglos.


Interessehalber, weil mein (normaler) Steuersatz gerade knackt (oder irgendwas in der Gegend), wie montiert man den denn korrekt, so dass sich die Schalen vernünftig setzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (29. Juni 2017)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> *Alpinestars Faster Rucksack*
> 
> *Anstatt 131,49 € --> 41,99 €*
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/alpinestars-faster-rucksack-/rp-prod128730




bisschen offtopic gepöbel: ich frag mich ja, wieso es bei solchen Gewinnmargen nicht mal für ein eigenes Foto der unterschiedlichen Farbvarianten reicht.. hier ist richtig gruselig das Foto vom grau/schwarz Modell eingefärbt worden. Die orangen Bänder bei den anderen Fotos m(


----------



## decay (29. Juni 2017)

@sp00n82 https://www.canecreek.com/resources/docs/ANGLESET_KEYS_TO_PROPER_INSTALLATION.pdf im Großen und Ganzen, bissl Kupferpaste rein vorher hat bei mir geholfen, ich denke dadurch drehen sich die Gimbals nicht so leicht. Das Knacken kommt vor wenn die Gimbals nicht richtig in den Schalen liegen.


----------



## der-gute (30. Juni 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Trickstuff Dächle 180, noch ohne die zusätzlichen Stege für 25 €: https://www.bike-components.de/de/T...-HD-Bremsscheibe-6-Loch-Auslaufmodell-p39409/
> Probleme hat es meines Wissens nur mit den 203er-Scheiben gegeben. Fahre selber sehr zufrieden diese 180er.



Ich fänds interessant für mein leichtes Starrbike...
Was kann die neue mehr? Oder die neue leichte?

100kg, kein DH auf dem Bike


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Juni 2017)

Bei der alten hat's bei der 203er Probleme damit gegeben, dass sich die Scheibe verwunden hat und sich Schrauben gelöst haben. Darum hat die jetzt zusätzliche Stege bekommen, mit denen die Bereiche um die Schraubenlöcher (Sorry, weiß nicht, wie ich's besser ausdrücken soll) miteinander verbunden sind.
Auf die 180er haben sie das auch gleich mit übertragen, aber wie gesagt, da gab's meines Wissens auch keine Probleme bei der alten.
Die neue ist wohl auch noch gar nicht lieferbar, bei BC heißt es hierzu:


> *Hinweis:* Die Dächle-Disc HD 180 mm wird aktuell noch in der Vorgängerversion ausgeliefert.



Die leichte wurde im LB-Forum von den wenigen, die sie nutzen, sehr gelobt, aber da habe ich keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## fone (30. Juni 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Auf die 180er haben sie das auch gleich mit übertragen, aber wie gesagt, da gab's meines Wissens auch keine Probleme bei der alten.


Das hoff ich mal für dich. 
Neue Bremsscheiben sind ne gute Idee. Danke.


----------



## Dakeyras (30. Juni 2017)

Fahre die neue 203er dächle vorn und die HD in 203 mm hinten an einer E4. Wiege 86 kg und fahre hauptsächlich im Mittelgebirge. Für vorn hätte mir die HD bisschen zu wenig Fleisch...


----------



## der-gute (30. Juni 2017)

Dächle heißen beide,oder?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Juni 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Fahre die neue 203er dächle vorn und die HD in 203 mm hinten an einer E4. Wiege 86 kg und fahre hauptsächlich im Mittelgebirge. Für vorn hätte mir die HD bisschen zu wenig Fleisch...


Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du die richtigen Bezeichnungen verwendest und nicht vorne eine HD hast und hinten eine UL?

Ja, Dächle heißen beide.


----------



## aibeekey (3. Juli 2017)

Vaude Moab Pro 22 Protektor-Rucksack in Größe M um 50% reduziert (95€ statt 190€)

https://www.zalando.de/vaude-moab-pro-22-tourenrucksack-va444e01i-k11.html?wmc=COM_16043


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Juli 2017)

Specialized 2FO Flat Schuhe bei HiBike für 60,- 
Wenige Größen allerdings & noch ein paar anderer Modelle...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. Juli 2017)

Diese Zanox Links, sind die jetzt vom Forum verschuldet oder macht das der Poster selbst?



StefanLaile schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/alpinestars-faster-rucksack-/rp-prod128730 Wer hat mein Post gelöscht?


----------



## hardtails (4. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Diese Zanox Links, sind die jetzt vom Forum verschuldet oder macht das der Poster selbst?



Forum MUSS Geld verdienen


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Forum MUSS Geld verdienen


Das steht ja außer Frage, klappt aber ganz gut, denke ich. 
Also werden die Links vom Forum verbastelt?


----------



## frogmatic (4. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Das steht ja außer Frage, klappt aber ganz gut, denke ich.
> Also werden die Links vom Forum verbastelt?


Ja 

Kannst ja mal mit der Beitragsvorschau spielen, dort einen Link zu einem shop einfügen und schauen, was die Forensoftware draus macht.

Allerdings anscheinend nicht alle - der Zalando Link oben bleibt unangetastet. Gibt wahrscheinlich eine whitelist auf bikeshops...


----------



## nosaint77 (4. Juli 2017)

SixSixOne Protektoren zum Teil richtig günstig, leider nicht mehr alle Größen...
https://www.bikesportworld.de/index.php?lang=0&amp;cl=search&amp;searchparam=sixsix

Fallen angeblich kleiner aus... Was würdet ihr für nen Kerl mit 183cm und 73kg empfehlen? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Juli 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> mehr essen.


bringt nix, will ich auch gar nicht


----------



## Cawi (4. Juli 2017)

mehr Training? 
Die Schuhe auf Hibike sind wohl schon weg?
falls ich sie nur übersehen habe, meine Erfahrung mit dem 2FO für Klickpedale: Verarbeitung von außen recht gut, fallen extrem klein aus (ich habe normalerweise Größe 46, bei denen brauche ich 48!!) und scheinen auch recht gut belüftet zu sein. Sohle ist auch recht steif. Auf Flats ist der Halt nicht so genial (auch ohne Clips, dafür ist die Sohle viel zu hart). Das schlimmste an den Schuhen ist aber, dass sie innen ein sehr unangenehmes Mesh haben (erinnert an sehr grobfasriges Scotchbrite. Ist wohl einfach recht hartes und kratziges Nylon, und das sage ich als jemand, der da eigentlich nicht besonders empfindlich ist) und wohl grauenhaft "undicht" gegen Waldboden sind. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich erklären wie und warum aber ich muss im Bikepark nach jeder Abfahrt die Schuhe ausziehen und ausleeren, weil so viele Steinchen, Klümpfchen, Zweigchen, Splitter und Nadeln drin sind, dass man kaum noch gehen kann. Das ist unglaublich nervig und schlimmer als das raue Mesh, das man mit leicht in den Griff kriegt, wenn man keine dünnen Stoff/Sneakersocken fährt. Mit Sportsocken merkt man davon nichts mehr.


----------



## nosaint77 (5. Juli 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> mehr essen.





Cawi schrieb:


> mehr Training?




Langsamer fahren
Hobby wechseln
…

Fortsetzung bitte im Offtopic-Bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (5. Juli 2017)

Cawi schrieb:


> mehr Training?
> Die Schuhe auf Hibike sind wohl schon weg?
> falls ich sie nur übersehen habe, meine Erfahrung mit dem 2FO für Klickpedale: Verarbeitung von außen recht gut, fallen extrem klein aus (ich habe normalerweise Größe 46, bei denen brauche ich 48!!) und scheinen auch recht gut belüftet zu sein. Sohle ist auch recht steif. Auf Flats ist der Halt nicht so genial (auch ohne Clips, dafür ist die Sohle viel zu hart). Das schlimmste an den Schuhen ist aber, dass sie innen ein sehr unangenehmes Mesh haben (erinnert an sehr grobfasriges Scotchbrite. Ist wohl einfach recht hartes und kratziges Nylon, und das sage ich als jemand, der da eigentlich nicht besonders empfindlich ist) und wohl grauenhaft "undicht" gegen Waldboden sind. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich erklären wie und warum aber ich muss im Bikepark nach jeder Abfahrt die Schuhe ausziehen und ausleeren, weil so viele Steinchen, Klümpfchen, Zweigchen, Splitter und Nadeln drin sind, dass man kaum noch gehen kann. Das ist unglaublich nervig und schlimmer als das raue Mesh, das man mit leicht in den Griff kriegt, wenn man keine dünnen Stoff/Sneakersocken fährt. Mit Sportsocken merkt man davon nichts mehr.


Zum Grip: die Flatpedalsohle soll weicher sein und mehr Grip bieten.


----------



## culoduro (5. Juli 2017)

Hier oder im SJ thread war doch vor kurzem die Fox 29 SC factory gelistet für rund 700€ - finde ich nur leider nicht mehr. Weiß noch jemand wo die für den Preis zu haben war?


----------



## fone (5. Juli 2017)

RCZ ist immer ein heißer Tipp für Kurzzeitangebote.


----------



## culoduro (5. Juli 2017)

Ne, war nicht bei RCZ. Deren Newsletter bekomme ich ja immer... War deutscher oder evtl französischer Shop. Schwarze SC für ca. 750€, und orange für €100 mehr.


----------



## Flo7 (5. Juli 2017)

War das nicht probikeshop?

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/f...d-achse-kabolt-15-mm-schwarz-2017/125554.html


----------



## un..inc (5. Juli 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Habs mal bestellt aus Neugier. Werde es mal als "Ausprobierrad" benutzen mit Winkelsteuersatz und verschiedene Laufradgrößen durchtesten, So ein richtig langes Rad wollte ich auch eh mal ausprobieren. Ist bestimmt interessant
> 
> Nur Vorsicht mit der Hinterradeinbaubreite, sind 157mm, die Marketingnasen nennen es seit diesem Jahr auch Super Boost Plus



Und, kam der Rahmen schon an? 
Hast du ne Idee für nen LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (5. Juli 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Und, kam der Rahmen schon an?
> Hast du ne Idee für nen LRS?


Ja Rahmen kam innerhalb von 3 Tagen aus Frankreich.

Laufradsatz werde ich mir selber aufbauen. Du wirst dich wundern aber ich warte gerade auf ne Hinterradnabe von Aliexpress mit 28h und XD Freilauf. Habe mit den Naben aus Übersee bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sind meist baugleich zu Novatec/Bitex. Hatte sogar schon welche mit Enduro Bearings drin.

Wenn man da keine Lust drauf hat bleiben leider wenig Optionen. Gibt die Rotary von NS Bikes in 157mm, die Revolt Pro von Dartmoor und ansonsten halt CK/Hope/I9.

Wenns bezahlbar sein soll vielleicht noch ne gebrauchte 150mm Hope 2, die kann man mit den 7mm Adaptern auf 157mm bringen.


----------



## Phippsy (5. Juli 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Angebote/sram-angebote/ 
Bei bc gibt's Schrämm günstig. Ich hab bei den Ketten zugeschlagen


----------



## mountainbiker86 (5. Juli 2017)

Günstiges Enduro Bike

https://www.snake-bikes.eu/shop/Kellys-Swag-10-Enduro-275_1

Hat noch weitere Angebote - https://www.facebook.com/snakebikes.de/


----------



## Beppe (5. Juli 2017)

www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/Kettenblatt-Stahl-X-Sync-Direct-Mount-GXP-fuer-XX1-X01-X1-X0-X9-p45024/


*SRAM Kettenblatt Stahl X-Sync™ Direct Mount GXP für XX1/X01/X1/X0/X9*



10,95€


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juli 2017)

Aber auch nur 28T


----------



## hulster (5. Juli 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aber auch nur 28T



Gibt nur die Kleinen in Stahl. Kann sie empfehlen. Halten ewig und auch die Kette hält läger, da dann alles Stahl. Hab 20€ damals bezahlt.


----------



## slowbeat (6. Juli 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Gibt nur die Kleinen in Stahl. Kann sie empfehlen. Halten ewig und auch die Kette hält läger, da dann alles Stahl. Hab 20€ damals bezahlt.


Gabs auch mal ewig  für 6€ plus Versand bei chainreactioncycles.com, sind die schon ausverkauft?


----------



## Phi-Me (6. Juli 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ja Rahmen kam innerhalb von 3 Tagen aus Frankreich.
> 
> Laufradsatz werde ich mir selber aufbauen. Du wirst dich wundern aber ich warte gerade auf ne Hinterradnabe von Aliexpress mit 28h und XD Freilauf. Habe mit den Naben aus Übersee bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sind meist baugleich zu Novatec/Bitex. Hatte sogar schon welche mit Enduro Bearings drin.
> 
> ...





Habe jetzt auch mal bestellt nach deinem Tipp. Nabe ist nochmals 10 prozent reduziert, somit ist das jetzt wirklich ein Schnapper!

Zahlung geht übrigens auch per Sofortüberweisung. Ist also sehr bequem und sicher.

Bin auf den Rahmen gespannt. Aufbauthread?


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2017)

Ist zwar von 2015 aber eine bisschen ärgere ich mich schon, die ohne 3-Ways gekauft zu haben.

Federgabel BOS IDYLLE AIR 3-WAYS 27,5" 600€  (keine RARE)


----------



## andiarbeit (6. Juli 2017)

Bananenwurst schrieb:


> Gerade ein knaller Preis für eine Pike gefunden:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...t-27-5-Federgabel-Werkstattverpackung-p58166/
> VK 439€
> ...


Kann bitte wer sagen was es da für adapter von MRP gibt. Danke

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (6. Juli 2017)

andiarbeit schrieb:


> Kann bitte wer sagen was es da für adapter von MRP gibt. Danke
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk




ich tippe das hier

http://www.mrpbike.com/better-boost-adapter-kits/


----------



## toastet (7. Juli 2017)

wolftooth hat da auch was im programm namens boostinator was auch für hope passt neben verschiedenen dt naben. das haben die bei mrp ja glaube ich nicht.


----------



## MrBrightside (7. Juli 2017)

Von Sugarless gibt's Boost-Adapter für vorne und hinten:
http://www.bikeinsel.com/index.php?cPath=76&PHPSESSID=a552nge7tpv1h0pnidvb2rgid2


----------



## decay (7. Juli 2017)

Zimtstern Sale bei Hibike, sind ein paar schöne Sachen dabei:

https://www.hibike.de/zimtstern-fahrradbekleidung-im-sale-n4bdffbad044e8


----------



## Phi-Me (7. Juli 2017)

Wollt ixh auch gerade schreiben


----------



## dragonjackson (7. Juli 2017)

Wie fallen die aus? Bei Hosen bin ich immer zwischen M und L....


----------



## Phi-Me (7. Juli 2017)

Bei Weite 34 trage ich L.


----------



## nosaint77 (7. Juli 2017)

Wenn du T-shirt in L trägst, passt ein zimtstern Trikot in L. Hosen hab ich keine von denen.


----------



## dragonjackson (7. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Bei Weite 34 trage ich L.


ok... mit noch gut Luft? Ich schwanke bei Jeansgröße zwischen 32 und 33... daher passen mir meist L hosen, aber die muss ich immer ziemlich zuschnüren. hängen auch ein wenig baggy, daher bleib ich manchmal mitm sattel hängen... 
first world problems...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (7. Juli 2017)

Jap. Habeda noch Luft. Würde dann vielleicht m nehmen


----------



## Auweh (7. Juli 2017)

Ich schwanke auch zwischen 32- 33...hab ne Zimstern in Large und sie passt schon, ist aber ziemlich "loose-fit".

Aber ne M hätte es sicher auch getan.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juli 2017)

Sehe ich das richtig dass bei der Reverb Stealth von crc nicht alle notwendigen Teile für eine Installtion vorhanden sind? Also diese komische Kupplung da? 

Ich hab noch dieses Öl und ein paar Kleinteile von einer normalen Reverb aber die reichen wohl nicht!?


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig dass bei der Reverb Stealth von crc nicht alle notwendigen Teile für eine Installtion vorhanden sind? Also diese komische Kupplung da?
> 
> Ich hab noch dieses Öl und ein paar Kleinteile von einer normalen Reverb aber die reichen wohl nicht!?



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.

Welche komische Kupplung ist gemeint?


----------



## hardtails (8. Juli 2017)

das
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/connectamajig


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> das
> https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/connectamajig



Braucht es den überhaupt?

Bei meinen Rahmen hat die Kupplung eh nicht durch die Stealth Öffnung gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Juli 2017)

Geht auch ohne, so wars ja früher auch. 
Wenn man die Leitung kürzt muss man ja wrsl eh entlüften.


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne, so wars ja früher auch.
> Wenn man die Leitung kürzt muss man ja wrsl eh entlüften.



Ich habe immer den Barb-Connector für das Durchziehen im Rahmen benutzt.

Gekürzt am Remote- Entlüften war nie notwendig.

Vielleicht meint @Tabletop84 ja auch den Connector mit  "diese komische Kupplung da" ?


----------



## toastet (8. Juli 2017)

wo war denn ein schnäppchen zur reverb bei crc? 

aber generell, die stützen haben selbst als ersatzteil ohne leitung immer die befestigung für die leitung dabei. kauft man nen neuen hebel mit leitung oder nur ne leitung sind die eben nicht dabei. die connectmajig-schnellkupplung brauch man nicht um ne reverb zu montieren.


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> wo war denn ein schnäppchen zur reverb bei crc?
> 
> aber generell, die stützen haben selbst als ersatzteil ohne leitung immer die befestigung für die leitung dabei. kauft man nen neuen hebel mit leitung oder nur ne leitung sind die eben nicht dabei. die connectmajig-schnellkupplung brauch man nicht um ne reverb zu montieren.



Gab es bei crc für ca 175.-.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juli 2017)

Haha ja ich hatte ja zwischenzeitilch ein Votec da weil das Rad in das ich die Reverb einbauen wollte nicht mehr verfügbar war. Hab jetzt aber ein WME und mir jetzt mal alles angesehen. Sollte also klappen.


----------



## Stemminator (9. Juli 2017)

Berg-ab.de hat zwei Dämpfer im Abverkauf. 

DVO Stahlfederdämpfer Jade 222/70mm für 300€
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=12182

CANE CREEK Stahlfederdämpfer Double Barrel 216x63mm für 300€
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=5986


----------



## Phi-Me (10. Juli 2017)

Bei rcz verschiedene suntour gabeln im angebot. 20%zusätzlich mit code RCZSALE. 

GRÜßE!


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Bei rcz verschiedene suntour gabeln im angebot. 20%zusätzlich mit code RCZSALE.
> 
> GRÜßE!



Es sollte erwähnt werden, dass es sich nur um Einstiegsware handelt (XCR, XCT, Raidon und City-Bike-Gabeln).


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## Phi-Me (10. Juli 2017)

Die raidon habe ich bestellt. Glaube nicht, dass man ne bessere gabel in auch nur ähnlichen preisgefilden findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (10. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Die raidon habe ich bestellt. Glaube nicht, dass man ne bessere gabel in auch nur ähnlichen preisgefilden findet


Definitiv top Kauf!

Fahre sie Gabel auch am 27,5+ und bin voll zufrieden!

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## Phi-Me (10. Juli 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Definitiv top Kauf!
> 
> Fahre sie Gabel auch am 27,5+ und bin voll zufrieden!
> 
> Gesendet vong Handy her



Das ist schön zu hören. Das Rad wird für r jemanden, der noch nie ne Federgabel eingestellt hat. Da sind die 80 Euro das erste Jahr wahrscheinlich mehr als ausreichend und er freut sich, dass da nur zwei Rädchen, anstatt 18 zu verstellen sind...



k_star schrieb:


> zwar etwas schwer, aber sie wird ihren dienst verrichten.



Das denke ich auch. Und das gesparte Geld geht dann in den Laufradsatz


----------



## decay (12. Juli 2017)

Niner Rip9 Carbon 2016 für 1250 Ocken...

https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Mountainbike-Rahmen-29-Fully-RIP-9-Carbon-2016


----------



## decay (12. Juli 2017)

Und Bell Super R3 für 99,95...

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/bell-super-3-mtb-helm-578130


----------



## Puls220 (12. Juli 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Und Bell Super R3 für 99,95...
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/bell-super-3-mtb-helm-578130




Ist aber leider nur der "Super 3" OHNE Kinnbügel...


----------



## decay (12. Juli 2017)

Oha, sorry dafür.


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Juli 2017)

Leider habe ich nich beachtet, dass ich eine boost Kurbel benötige.

Daher biete ich die SLX Kurbel, welche ich bei canyon Sonntag bestellt habe gerne zum Umkostenpreis an.

https://www.canyon.com/de-de/accessories/?category=10158#id=62782

*Shimano SLX FC-M677 2x10-Speed Kurbelset 175 mm 36/22*

Bei mir für die Ursrünglichen 74 € plus Versand. Ansonsten geht die Gute zurück!

Grüße!


----------



## NewK (13. Juli 2017)

Bananenwurst schrieb:


> Mega Aktion bei bc: 20 Artikel für 20€
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Angebote/20-jahre-20-artikel-20-euro/
> 
> Unteranderem 20 Cliffbar Riegel für 20€ (statt ~35€)
> ...


Naja, Cliff-Bar bekommst auch anderswo günstiger, sogar inkl. Versandkosten... oder wenn man 2 Packen nimmt sogar versandkostenfrei.... (erster google-Treffer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (13. Juli 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Naja, Cliff-Bar bekommst auch anderswo günstiger, sogar inkl. Versandkosten... oder wenn man 2 Packen nimmt sogar versandkostenfrei.... (erster google-Treffer)


nicht wirklich.. da sind nur 12 in ner Kiste..  hier geht es um 20 Stück! 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## freetourer (13. Juli 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Naja, Cliff-Bar bekommst auch anderswo günstiger, sogar inkl. Versandkosten... oder wenn man 2 Packen nimmt sogar versandkostenfrei.... (erster google-Treffer)



Dann zeig mal. ...


----------



## Ghoste (14. Juli 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Naja, Cliff-Bar bekommst auch anderswo günstiger, sogar inkl. Versandkosten... oder wenn man 2 Packen nimmt sogar versandkostenfrei.... (erster google-Treffer)



Gerne dankbar für nen Link (wenn 's den denn geben sollte.... Oder doch die Beschreibung nur mal wieder nicht gründlich gelesen?!)


----------



## NewK (14. Juli 2017)

Ihr habt Recht 
Da war ich wohl schon geistig umnachtet - my fault!


----------



## fone (14. Juli 2017)

Gibts da jetzt 20 Tage lang die selben 20 Artikel für 20€? Ich dacht heute kommt was neues.


----------



## Phi-Me (14. Juli 2017)

Meinste die haben 400 allgemein interessante Artikel für 20 euro im Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich hatte gehofft sie haben vielleicht noch andere spannende Rennradreifen oder Lenkerbänder im Sortiment.


----------



## hardtails (14. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Gibts da jetzt 20 Tage lang die selben 20 Artikel für 20€? Ich dacht heute kommt was neues.



nein, jeden Tag was neues
aber bei Canyon stehen sie nicht so früh auf, deshalb dauert das etwas. 
wollen sich ja den Ruf der Firma durch schnelles und zuverlässiges arbeiten nicht zerstören..?


----------



## demlak (14. Juli 2017)

ich denke, er meinte BC und nicht canyon


----------



## fone (14. Juli 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> nein, jeden Tag was neues
> aber bei Canyon stehen sie nicht so früh auf, deshalb dauert das etwas.
> wollen sich ja den Ruf der Firma durch schnelles und zuverlässiges arbeiten nicht zerstören..?


Bike-Components gehört zu Canyon?


----------



## aibeekey (14. Juli 2017)

Hauptsache Mal was "kluges" schreiben


----------



## hardtails (14. Juli 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Hauptsache Mal was "kluges" schreiben




jeder fängt klein an

sorry


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Lenkerbänder



Du Amateur, da tut es doch griptape, gibts in jedem baumarkt für 5€


----------



## Duke_do (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Habe bei RCZ eine 140er Fox Factory Boost gekauft, leider passt mein Fatbikevorderrad wieder erwarten nicht rein (hatte hier aus einen Aufbaufaden die Info das es passen sollte)

Die Gabel hat mich 583€ gekostet, was ein guter Kurs sein sollte. Ich würde sie hier zum gleichen Preis anbieten, falls jemand Interesse hat auch gerne über den Bikemarkt. 

Ansonsten sende ich sie zurück, wäre aber schade um den guten Preis.

Details dann bitte per PM 

Grüße Daniel 

mobil gesendet


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juli 2017)

Ist sicher ein F34? Modelljahr wäre noch interessant.


----------



## Duke_do (14. Juli 2017)

Stimmt F34 My 2017

mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juli 2017)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe bei RCZ eine 140er Fox Factory Boost gekauft, leider passt mein Fatbikevorderrad wieder erwarten nicht rein (hatte hier aus einen Aufbaufaden die Info das es passen sollte)
> 
> Die Gabel hat mich 583€ gekostet, was ein guter Kurs sein sollte. Ich würde sie hier zum gleichen Preis anbieten, falls jemand Interesse hat auch gerne über den Bikemarkt.
> ...


Boost bedeutet ja erstmal nur, dass die Nabe 110mm breit ist, über die fahrbare Reifenbreite und Höhe sagt das leider gar nichts aus.  Bei den RockShox Boost Gabeln wird das anscheinend mit dem Platz bis zur Gabelbrücke knapp bei dicken Reifen, die ja auch mal etwas höher sein können.


----------



## rms69 (14. Juli 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Boost bedeutet ja erstmal nur, dass die Nabe 110mm breit ist, über die fahrbare Reifenbreite und Höhe sagt das leider gar nichts aus.  Bei den RockShox Boost Gabeln wird das anscheinend mit dem Platz bis zur Gabelbrücke knapp bei dicken Reifen, die ja auch mal etwas höher sein können.


und bei FOX Boost Gabeln schaut es wohl nicht anders aus


----------



## rmaurer (14. Juli 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Boost bedeutet ja erstmal nur, dass die Nabe 110mm breit ist, über die fahrbare Reifenbreite und Höhe sagt das leider gar nichts aus.  Bei den RockShox Boost Gabeln wird das anscheinend mit dem Platz bis zur Gabelbrücke knapp bei dicken Reifen, die ja auch mal etwas höher sein können.


habe eben für mein Specialized Fuse eine Rock Shox Yari 27.5 Boost um 300 bestellt.

Lt. Sram tech doc haben die Boost Gabeln deutlich mehr Reifenfreiheit, in die "27.5B" passen Reifen mit bis zu 81mm Breite / 731mm Höhe, mein 3.0" Purgatory baut minimal schmäler/niedriger, sollte sich also ausgehen.

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso Rock Shox die 29" Gabel als 27.5+" anpreist wenn in die 27.5 Boost bereits dicke 3.0" Reifen reinpassen aber das ist nur theoretisch - vielleicht passt der Reifen schlussendlich doch nicht, dann versteh ich es wieder


----------



## MrBrightside (14. Juli 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> habe eben für mein Specialized Fuse eine Rock Shox Yari 27.5 Boost um 300 bestellt.
> 
> Lt. Sram tech doc haben die Boost Gabeln deutlich mehr Reifenfreiheit, in die "27.5B" passen Reifen mit bis zu 81mm Breite / 731mm Höhe, mein 3.0" Purgatory baut minimal schmäler/niedriger, sollte sich also ausgehen.
> 
> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso Rock Shox die 29" Gabel als 27.5+" anpreist wenn in die 27.5 Boost bereits dicke 3.0" Reifen reinpassen aber das ist nur theoretisch - vielleicht passt der Reifen schlussendlich doch nicht, dann versteh ich es wieder


Für 29+ muss es ja auch noch Gabeln geben


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juli 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso Rock Shox die 29" Gabel als 27.5+" anpreist wenn in die 27.5 Boost bereits dicke 3.0" Reifen reinpassen aber das ist nur theoretisch - vielleicht passt der Reifen schlussendlich doch nicht, dann versteh ich es wieder



Weil 29" und B+ etwa dieselbe vertikale Freigängigkeit brauchen, damit das Casting identisch ist.


----------



## MrBrightside (14. Juli 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Weil 29" und B+ etwa dieselbe vertikale Freigängigkeit brauchen, damit das Casting identisch ist.


Er meint ja B+ geht auch in die 27,5"-Gabel. Laut deiner Aussage sollte dann 29" auch in die 27,5" Gabel passen.

Sram gibt uns immer wieder neue Rätsel...


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juli 2017)

Wenn man die Worte verdreht, ja.  In 26" Fox ging allerdings auch ein 27,5". Bei Rock Shox allerdings nicht.

Bei Rock Shox passen allerdings schon "echte" B+ Reifen in die Boost 29"/B+ Gabel.


----------



## MrBrightside (14. Juli 2017)

Ich denk 29" geht vielleicht knapp nicht mehr in die 27,5" Boost. Und B+ passt gerade noch rein.

In die 29/27,5+ passt natürlich alles an B+ rein.


----------



## rmaurer (14. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ich denk 29" geht vielleicht knapp nicht mehr in die 27,5" Boost. Und B+ passt gerade noch rein.
> 
> In die 29/27,5+ passt natürlich alles an B+ rein.



! Achtung Fehler - meine Annahmen gelten nur für das Modell 2018 !

genau so ist es.

In die 27.5 Boost Version passen bereits B+ Reifen bis 3.0", dennoch wird nur die 29"/27.5+ Variante als B+ kompatibel verkauft obwohl für die überwiegende Mehrheit der 27.5+ Fahrer die 27.5 Boost Gabel die bessere Variante ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juli 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> genau so ist es.
> 
> In die 27.5 Boost Version passen bereits B+ Reifen bis 3.0", dennoch wird nur die 29"/27.5+ Variante als B+ kompatibel verkauft obwohl für die überwiegende Mehrheit der 27.5+ Fahrer die 27.5 Boost Gabel die bessere Variante ist:


Hm, das ist schon die neue 2018er DebonAir Variante. Für 2017er ohne DebonAir sieht das so aus:


 

Hier ist der maximale Reifendurchmesser bei 27,5" und deren Boost-Version noch gleich.


----------



## rmaurer (14. Juli 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, das ist schon die neue 2018er DebonAir Variante. Für 2017er ohne DebonAir sieht das so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 624128
> 
> Hier ist der maximale Reifendurchmesser bei 27,5" und deren Boost-Version noch gleich.



oh shit...
was jetzt?
Bei RCZ Bikes gibts ja nichtmal eine Stornomöglichkeit!


----------



## MrBrightside (14. Juli 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> oh shit...
> was jetzt?
> Bei RCZ Bikes gibts ja nichtmal eine Stornomöglichkeit!


https://www.wuppertal.ihk24.de/serv...hte_Richtlinie_und_das_Widerrufsrecht/1419576


----------



## Phi-Me (14. Juli 2017)

Bei rcz gibt es gerade die 2014er fox 32 CTD 150 mm 27,5" für 180 Tacken!

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-ra...tion-150mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-gns72014.html

Achtung, Remote Version ohne Remote!

Kann aber umgebaut werden.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juli 2017)

Das ist das einzige Problem an RCZ - die sitzen in Luxemburg, und scheren sich in ihren AGBs einen Dreck um das eigentlich auch dort gültige EU-Widerrufsrecht. Da müsste jemand mal die Schlichtungsstelle oder sowas anrufen.
http://cecluxembourg.lu/service/faq-page-1/?lang=de
http://cecluxembourg.lu/themen/alte...ng=de&lang=de&lang=de&lang=de&lang=de&lang=de

Oder du verkaufst die Gabel einfach im Bikemarkt zum Selbstkostenpreis weiter.


----------



## Ghoste (15. Juli 2017)

Oder du schreibst denen ne Email und bekommst die Stornierung bestätigt (wenn das Paket noch nicht unterwegs ist). War bei mir vor kurzem überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Gibts da jetzt 20 Tage lang die selben 20 Artikel für 20€? Ich dacht heute kommt was neues.


Also zumindest die Clif Bars haben sie jetzt durch PowerBar Energieriegel ersetzt.


----------



## decay (16. Juli 2017)

@sp00n82 nein, die waren beide im Angebot, die Clifbars sind anscheinend jetzt weg oder waren zu erfolgreich. Naja, ich bin eh versorgt, kaufe meist 12er Box zw. 10 und 20 Euro.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Juli 2017)

Irgendwas neues ist dann aber dabei, weil es sind immer noch 20 Angebote.


----------



## dragonjackson (17. Juli 2017)

Netter ION Sale bei http://www.outdoor-broker.de/
K-Pact Amp für 70€ reizen mich schon sehr... aber nur wg. dem Reißverschluss... Hmmm...


----------



## Phippsy (17. Juli 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Netter ION Sale bei http://www.outdoor-broker.de/
> K-Pact Amp für 70€ reizen mich schon sehr... aber nur wg. dem Reißverschluss... Hmmm...


Welchen Sinn hat der RV?


----------



## dragonjackson (17. Juli 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat der RV?


Na, die Schuhe nicht auf dem Berggipfel ausziehen zu müssen.


----------



## Jierdan (17. Juli 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Na, die Schuhe nicht auf dem Berggipfel ausziehen zu müssen.


hat auch Vorteile wenn man sich mal verletzten sollte.


----------



## decay (17. Juli 2017)

Und Fiveten bei Outdoor Broker (Freerider für 69,90).


----------



## GoldenerGott (17. Juli 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> hat auch Vorteile wenn man sich mal verletzten sollte.


Da muss nur einer dabei sein, der schnell reagiert und die Schützer schnell runter zieht. Die Schmerzen fangen meist erst eine Minute später an, nach einem Bruch.


----------



## MrBrightside (17. Juli 2017)

Wenn's so schlimm ist, werden die weggeschnitten würd ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (17. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Wenn's so schlimm ist, werden die weggeschnitten würd ich sagen.



Genau: je nach Einschlag der Schützer vom Bein, oder Bein samt Schützer ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juli 2017)

Och, bei meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch wollte der Arzt das schöne Trikot nicht kaputt machen.


----------



## Phi-Me (18. Juli 2017)

hmm, war das jetzt gut, oder schlecht?!


----------



## Puls220 (18. Juli 2017)

Endura Hummvee knapp unter 40€

https://www.bergfreunde.de/endura-hummvee-short-radhose


----------



## evernorth (18. Juli 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Und bei Anmeldung zum Newsletter gibt es nochmal 15€ bei MBW 100 mit welc-15 und 5€ Versand in Deutschland.


Newsletter Anmeldung habe ich probiert, bei mir kam mit beiden E-Mail Adressen keine E-Mail mit Code oder Link..


----------



## demlak (18. Juli 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Und bei Anmeldung zum Newsletter gibt es nochmal 15€ bei MBW 100 mit *welc-15* und 5€ Versand in Deutschland.


dann nimm den, den @boblike dir gegeben hat =)


----------



## Phi-Me (18. Juli 2017)

Artikel sind teurer geworden?

Beim zur Kasse gehen kam ordentlich das drauf!


----------



## Ghoste (18. Juli 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


> https://www.fahrrad.de/camelbak-kudu-18-backpack-charcoal-ember-dry-467581.html





Ghoste schrieb:


> Waren die Camelbaks bei RCZ schon?
> Gerade bestellt: Camelbak K.U.D.U. 12l für *96,57 € *http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/camelb...12-limeade-lime-punch-w-o-crux-reservoir.html
> 
> Weiter Modelle ähnlich günstig mit dem Code RCZCAMEL http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/catalogsearch/result/?q=camelbak



Gab es vor kurzem deutlich günstiger! Ohne Porto war der 18er auch noch unter 100€.
Hoffe meiner kommt pünktlich vor dem Urlaub


----------



## carpe noctem (19. Juli 2017)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> Shimano XTR RD-M9000 11-fach Schaltwerk bei RCZ einfach so, ohne Code 79,99€. Auf Lager!
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/shiman...tr-rd-m9000-11sp-dm-sgs-black-147344-fly.html
> Normaler Netzpreis mindestens 160-170€
> 
> Schnell handeln, es wird nicht lange da sein


Auf der "deutschen" Seite 110€ plus ca.8€ Porto. 
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shiman...tr-rd-m9000-11sp-dm-sgs-black-147344-fly.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shiman...tr-rd-m9000-11sp-dm-sgs-black-147344-fly.html
Auf der oben verlinkten Version für 80€ ist kein Versand nach D. möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mozzer (19. Juli 2017)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> Shimano XTR RD-M9000 11-fach Schaltwerk bei RCZ einfach so, ohne Code 79,99€. Auf Lager!
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/shiman...tr-rd-m9000-11sp-dm-sgs-black-147344-fly.html
> Normaler Netzpreis mindestens 160-170€
> 
> Schnell handeln, es wird nicht lange da sein



kennst du den Shop, schon mal was bestellt? irgendwie unauffindbar wenn man auf DE umstellt und wenn man das Schaltwerk in den Warenkorb legt und danach umstellt ist er leer. hab probiert mit paypal aber nach der Paypal Bestätigung im letzen Schritt komm ich nicht weiter. Lief bei dir die Bestellung?


----------



## decay (19. Juli 2017)




----------



## JBL4435 (19. Juli 2017)

Den Shop kennen viele und ich auch.
Ja, ich habe dort schon bestellt: XX1 SW, Next Kurbel, Fox Gabeln...
Bei mir lief das immer und bei vielen hier im Forum genauso.



mozzer schrieb:


> kennst du den Shop, schon mal was bestellt? irgendwie unauffindbar wenn man auf DE umstellt und wenn man das Schaltwerk in den Warenkorb legt und danach umstellt ist er leer. hab probiert mit paypal aber nach der Paypal Bestätigung im letzen Schritt komm ich nicht weiter. Lief bei dir die Bestellung?


----------



## JBL4435 (19. Juli 2017)

Einfach per Mail anfragen. Hatte ich so noch nie und ist sicher so auch nicht in Ordnung.



carpe noctem schrieb:


> Auf der "deutschen" Seite 110€ plus ca.8€ Porto.
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shiman...tr-rd-m9000-11sp-dm-sgs-black-147344-fly.html
> Auf der oben verlinkten Version für 80€ ist kein Versand nach D. möglich.


----------



## carpe noctem (19. Juli 2017)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> Einfach per Mail anfragen. Hatte ich so noch nie und ist sicher so auch nicht in Ordnung.


Habe ich so schon mind. schon 3 x bei RCZ erlebt.


----------



## JBL4435 (19. Juli 2017)

Evtl. weil es ohne den Rabatt Code ist. Der hat immer funktioniert. Egal, schön wärs gewesen.



carpe noctem schrieb:


> Habe ich so schon mind. schon 3 x bei RCZ erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carpe noctem (19. Juli 2017)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> Bei mir lief das immer und bei vielen hier im Forum genauso.


Bei  mir leider nicht. Auf eine Bestellung warte ich schon Ewigkeiten (über 1 Jahr) trotz sofortiger Bezahlung. eMail Kontakt ist so la la, auf meine Anfragen, warum sie den Kaufvertrag nicht erfüllen möchten, gab es bisher keine nachvollziehbare Antwort. Deshalb am besten per Paypal dort einkaufen.


----------



## carpe noctem (19. Juli 2017)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> Evtl. weil es ohne den Rabatt Code ist. Der hat immer funktioniert. Egal, schön wärs gewesen.


Ich denke, sie haben einfach den neuen Preis (noch) nicht für alle Länderversionen frei gegeben.


----------



## JBL4435 (19. Juli 2017)

Ich will jetzt hier keine neue RCZ-Diskussion aufmachen aber ich war am Anfang auch skeptisch.
Im letzten Jahr habe ich dort wirklich Top Teile zu sehr sehr guten Preisen gekauft. Bezahlung war immer mit Paypal, ich musste aber nie den Käuferschutz bemühen.
So und jetz bin ich ruhig...



carpe noctem schrieb:


> Bei  mir leider nicht. Auf eine Bestellung warte ich schon Ewigkeiten (über 1 Jahr) trotz sofortiger Bezahlung. eMail Kontakt ist so la la, auf meine Anfragen, warum sie den Kaufvertrag nicht erfüllen möchten, gab es bisher keine nachvollziehbare Antwort. Deshalb am besten per Paypal dort einkaufen.


----------



## toastet (19. Juli 2017)

Mit verschiedenen Preisen in verschiedenen Ländern oder das auch Teile die es für FR gibt nicht nach DE geliefert werden bzw. nicht versendet werden können ist leider manchmal so. Sind auch keine Fehler, ist pure Absicht da es immer wieder mal auftaucht. Zu RCZ gibts hier ja nen ellenlangen Thread. Soll jeder für sich entscheiden ob das mitmacht und dann in 9 von 10 Fällen die geilen Preise mitnimmt mit den Umständen oder es eben lässt und teurer woanders kauft.


----------



## fone (19. Juli 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Also zumindest die Clif Bars haben sie jetzt durch PowerBar Energieriegel ersetzt.


Clif bars sind vermutlich aus.

Dazu gekommen sind die lila Pedale.
Die Ergon Griffe gibts übrigens auch in anderen Farben für den Preis.

Bei outdoorbroker gerade mal die 5-10 impact vxi für 85€ bestellt.


----------



## ElCattivo (19. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mir gerade das XTR Schaltwerk bestellt. Für 79,90 €. Versand waren 6,90 €.
Das das Schaltwerk für den Preis nicht nach Deutschland gesendet wird, habe ich nicht lesen können. Demnach müsste die Bestellung von RCZ storniert werden. Ich warte mal ab.


----------



## craysor (19. Juli 2017)

Ich habe das XTR Schaltwerk eben bestellt, Lieferung nach Deutschland € 7,00.


----------



## carpe noctem (19. Juli 2017)

ElCattivo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade das XTR Schaltwerk bestellt. Für 79,90 €. Versand waren 6,90 €.
> Das das Schaltwerk für den Preis nicht nach Deutschland gesendet wird, habe ich nicht lesen können. Demnach müsste die Bestellung von RCZ storniert werden. QUOTE]
> Warum? Sie haben den Preis auf der / den anderen Seiten angepasst...


----------



## mozzer (19. Juli 2017)

ElCattivo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade das XTR Schaltwerk bestellt. Für 79,90 €. Versand waren 6,90 €.
> Das das Schaltwerk für den Preis nicht nach Deutschland gesendet wird, habe ich nicht lesen können. Demnach müsste die Bestellung von RCZ storniert werden. Ich warte mal ab.



Jetzt gehts auch auf der deutschen Seite, habs gerade bestellt.... Dankeschön!!


----------



## Danimal (19. Juli 2017)

Für "normale" Ausfallenden braucht man dann aber noch einen Adapter, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juli 2017)

Das müsste die Nummer 1 sein.


----------



## CloverPage (19. Juli 2017)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> Shimano XTR RD-M9000 11-fach Schaltwerk bei RCZ einfach so, ohne Code 79,99€. Auf Lager!
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/shiman...tr-rd-m9000-11sp-dm-sgs-black-147344-fly.html
> Normaler Netzpreis mindestens 160-170€
> 
> Schnell handeln, es wird nicht lange da sein



ist aber Direct Mount....


----------



## Danimal (19. Juli 2017)

Jau, je nach Bezugsquelle also nochmal 20-30€. Immer noch ein guter Deal, selbst ohne DM-Ausfallende.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Juli 2017)

Kann man das von nem alten Schaltwerk umbauen?


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kann man das von nem alten Schaltwerk umbauen?


Also ich hab damals probiert das Teil von einem nicht Shadow 10fach XT bei einem Shadow 10fach XT zu verwenden - hat nicht gepasst (781 auf 786 glaub ich).


----------



## Darkwing Duck (19. Juli 2017)

Ich hab das schonmal erfolgreich umgebaut zwischen zwei Schaltwerken der XT 78x-Serie. War aber beides Shadow*+ *(das + ist entscheidend, _Shadow_ haben sie alle). Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich damals herausgefunden hatte, es ginge nur nicht mit Schaltwerken, die vor dem Direct Mount "Standard" erschienen sind. Wenn dem so ist, sollte bei den 11-fach-Schaltwerken also alles austauschbar sein.


----------



## Duke_do (19. Juli 2017)

Habe von einem 10 fach + auf 11fach umgebaut. Ging ohne Probleme.

Gesendet von meinem SGP771 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Juli 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Bei Lidl gibts momentan in den Märkten die Pattex Schraubensicherung die quasi identisch mit dem blauen Locktite ist,auch 5ml für 2,99€
> 
> https://www.lidl.de/de/pattex-schraubensicherung/p249460
> 
> PS: Und nicht von der Verpackung abschrecken lassen,die ist rötlich.Aber die Substanz selber ist genau wie das Loctite in blau ,also mittlere Festigkeit


Edit "online" Leider bereits ausverkauft


----------



## D0wnhill (19. Juli 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Leider bereits ausverkauft



In den Märkten noch verfügbar,habe heute noch was davon gekauft.Ist auch in meinem Text geschrieben,ich unterstreiche es nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Juli 2017)

dicke Finger


----------



## dragonjackson (20. Juli 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Garmin vivoactive Hr Sport m/l 135€ all in Amazon.it
> 
> Gerade geordert.
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/dp/B01BLQT7DM



Bei mir 185€...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2017)

Scheint keinen Versand nach DE zu geben, also für das günstige Angebot.


----------



## dragonjackson (20. Juli 2017)

Wie hat es dann Beppe geordert?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beppe (20. Juli 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Bei mir 185€...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





hasardeur schrieb:


> Scheint keinen Versand nach DE zu geben, also für das günstige Angebot.





dragonjackson schrieb:


> Wie hat es dann Beppe geordert?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ist abgelaufen, da heißt es schnell zuzuschlagen....


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2017)

War nicht abgelaufen, es gab noch Bestand. Auschecken ging nur nicht.

Bei den Bergfreunden gibt es den Smith Forefront für 89€.

https://www.bergfreunde.de/smith-fo...4OTIwM2UxZGQ3ZjlkZTNmM2NkNTJlZDljMzUyODUxNSJ9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (20. Juli 2017)

Bei der BikeComponents Aktion sind jetzt SIXPACK-RACING Menace Plattformpedale für 20€ mit drin.


----------



## fone (21. Juli 2017)

Aber halt nur die "Purple" für 20€


----------



## toastet (21. Juli 2017)

Und muss sagen bin mit den Dingern nicht wirklich zufrieden von der Haltbarkeit. Nach nichtmal 500 km knacken die wie Omas Knochen obwohl die nix wildes gesehen haben. Einschicken hat man mir Angeboten zur Prüfung. Hatte denen angeboten mir einfach den Lagersatz zu stellen, damit ich nicht mitten im Sommer wochenlang auf die Teile, die vermutlich einfach nur lausig montiert waren ohne genug fett, zu verzichten. Ist schade, war sonst immer sehr zufrieden mit den Sixpack-Teilen. Gibt leider nicht so viele in Neon-Gelb passend zu meiner Magura mit gescheiten Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis.


----------



## fone (21. Juli 2017)

Ist zwar schlechtes Licht, aber ich mag die Plastik Pedale. Über Langzeit-Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen.


----------



## tomac85 (21. Juli 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> sram gx eagel gruppe mit kurbel zum selber zusammenstellen.
> komplett für ca 415 Euro mit z.b. gxp kurbel
> (so wie ich's bestellt habe)
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--43404.html?gclid=CISNiKjf99QCFUETGwodaakHNw



Der Adler ist gelandet


----------



## Cawi (22. Juli 2017)

scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein, dass die Gruppe so günstig zu haben ist. Da wird Shimano sich warm anziehen müssen..


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Juli 2017)

Die GX Eagle-Kassette ist halt schon etwas pummelig. Die 11x 11-50 Sunrace Kassette wiegt gut 70 Gramm mehr, aber kostet dann auch nur noch knapp die Hälfte. Die Garbaruk 11x 11-50 ist dann wieder deutlich leichter, aber dafür dann wieder teurer als die jetzt verbilligte GX Eagle. Allerdings muss man dann da eigentlich auch noch den XD-Freilauf mit in den Preis einberechnen, wenn man den nicht eh schon zufällig da hat (oder sich grad einen neuen Laufradsatz kauft).
Ich hatte bei meiner 1x Umrüstung auch erst mit der GX geliebäugelt, aber das Gewicht + der Freilauf war dann so ein bisschen ein Abturner. Mehr Geld ausgeben für schwerere Komponenten, aber dafür einen Gang mehr... die Rechnung ist für mich nicht ganz aufgegangen.

Und vielleicht gehen die Preise für die Shimano-Komponenten jetzt auch noch ein Stückchen runter. Etwas Konkurrenz ist ja immer gut für den Kunden.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Juli 2017)

Ich sehe für mich da keinen Mehrwert gegenüber 11 x 10-42 am Enduro mit 30er Kettenblatt. Den größten Gang nutze ich so und so fast nie, ist also noch am ehesten verzichtbar. Aber für alle die exakt einen Gang mehr brauchen ist das doch ein super Angebot.


----------



## Cawi (23. Juli 2017)

der Punkt an dem die Rechnung dann aber aufgeht ist einmal der Ansatz (ich kann nichts mit elektronischen Schaltungen anfangen und ein 11er Ritzel ist mir für 1x zu groß) und dann, dass man für 300€ (plus 80€ für den Freilauf) die Technologie der Topgruppe bekommt, nur eben ein bisschen schwerer. Und ein bisschen ist tatsächlich nur ein bisschen. 100g Unterschied sind es an der Kassette und der Rest ist für mich ohnehin uninteressant.
Die 100g machen wie viel aus an einem einigermaßen leichten AM/Enduro Laufrad mit vernünftigem Reifen? 5%? Aber damit sind wir ja wieder bei dem endlosen Thema wer meint, das spüren zu können etc. Ich bring da immer gerne eine Milchmädchenrechnung.. Wenn jemand 2000hm in einer Stunde hochkurbelt dann muss er für die 100g Mehrgewicht an der Kassette ca 0.5W aufwenden. Das 13kg Fahrrad mit recht leichten und leicht laufenden Ardent-Reifen braucht da ganz grob überschlagen 140W (~71W bei 13kg und 2000hm epot, ~35W Rollwiderstand pro Reifen). Von dem ganzen System mit Fahrer (nochmal 380W on top bei 70kg) gar nicht zu reden. In Summe kostet das ganze also 520W wovon die 100g dann 0.1% ausmachen. Wer das spürt oder braucht, Hut ab. (Keine Ahnung warum ich das überhaupt alles jetzt hier schreibe, ich hatte einfach grade lust das mal auszurechnen, hat mich wohl selbst interessiert...)


----------



## Cawi (23. Juli 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich sehe für mich da keinen Mehrwert gegenüber 11 x 10-42 am Enduro mit 30er Kettenblatt. Den größten Gang nutze ich so und so fast nie, ist also noch am ehesten verzichtbar. Aber für alle die exakt einen Gang mehr brauchen ist das doch ein super Angebot.


jetzt wollte ich eigentlich noch einen dummen Kommentar darüber ablassen, dass du 11 Kettenblätter an der Kurbel hast, aber irgendwie ist es mir dann doch zu spät für die Art von Humor.. Man versteht doch was du sagen wolltest.
Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: In meinen Augen hast du das falsche Kettenblatt, wenn du den leichtesten Gang nie brauchst. Ich weiß, dass sehr wenige (niemand?) ein 1x11 oder 1x12 Setup mit 36 oder 38er Kettenblatt fährt, aber genau das ist für mich der Sinn dahinter. Die großen Ritzel werden so groß, dass man ein größeres Kettenblatt fahren kann und sich somit näher an die alten 22/34 und 44/11 herantasten kann. Die meisten sagen zwar, dass sie die Übersetzung nicht gebraucht haben, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt lieber zu viel Übersetzung als zu wenig. Und da finde ich, dass Sram den richtigen Weg geht, wenn sie ein 10er Ritzel an die Kassette basteln. Spart auch wieder ein paar Zähnchen am Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. Juli 2017)

Also nochmal zusammengefasst, im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen verstehst du den wahren Sinn hinter Einfachantrieben, aber der größte Gang entspricht für dich dem größten  Ritzel? Schade, dass man Beiträge hier lediglich als "hilfreich" bewerten kann.


----------



## Cawi (23. Juli 2017)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Also nochmal zusammengefasst, im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen verstehst du den wahren Sinn hinter Einfachantrieben, aber der größte Gang entspricht für dich dem größten  Ritzel? Schade, dass man Beiträge hier lediglich als "hilfreich" bewerten kann.


Abgesehen davon, dass du offensichtlich keine Ahnung davon hast, was "In meinen Augen" und "für mich" bedeutet und du deswegen lieber rumpöbelst und so tust, als hätte ich andere als dumm dargestellt und meine Auffassung als die einzig richtige angepriesen, ja ich habe den größten Gang als das größte Ritzel interpretiert. Warum? Weil ich mir eher denken konnte, dass jemand 30/42 nicht brauchen könnte, als 30/11. Nochmal warum? Weil ICH damit in dem Kadenzbereich, in dem ICH mich wohl fühle nicht über 30km/h hinauskomme, was FÜR MICH in der Ebene, auf Flow-Trails oder wenn man die letzten hm auf Asphalt wieder runter muss, zu langsam ist.


----------



## johnny blaze (23. Juli 2017)

Naja. Wie ja hier schon gesagt wurde, kann es ja jeder machen wie er es mag. Ist doch alles cool  

Ich persönlich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, weswegen man am enduro über Tempo 30 noch unbedingt langsam mittreten können muss. Wollen aber viele. Meistens ergibt sich dann aus meinen Rückfragen immer, dass die Leute halt doch sehr gerne weite Strecken auf Asphalt zurücklegen wollen und nicht unbedingt auf flowtrails die ganze Zeit mitstrampeln müssen  

Aber jeder wie er will  
lustig ist nur, dass die Leute dann gern mal mit der Größe des vordere  Kettenblatts ihren Fitnessgrad darstellen wollen. Ich wünsche dann immer viel Spaß auf den Asphaltkilometern und dem 30er Schnitt


----------



## Jierdan (23. Juli 2017)

einmal 1x9 mit 30x11-40 für mein 29er bitte, danke! ich hatte bei 1x9fach immer genug Auswahl an Gängen... aber so was gibt's ja leider nicht ab Werk mit gedämpftem Schaltwerk 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cawi (23. Juli 2017)

nicht jeder hat das Glück direkt am Trail zu wohnen, dann muss man eben die Asphalt-km abspulen. Mir geht es auch weniger darum, auf dem Trail "langsam" zu treten, sondern dass ich auf den Trails, die ich oft fahre, zwischen Kurve, Bodenwelle, Sprung und Anlieger nicht zu mehr als 1-2 Kurbelumdrehungen komme - da kann ich mit einem härteren Gang mehr rausholen ohne wie wild strampeln zu müssen.
Außerdem möchte ich den ganzen Übersetzungsbereich nutzen können.
Wer mit 30/42 überall hinauf kommt landet dann mit einer 10-50 Kassette eben bei 36 - hat in meinen Augen jetzt nichts mit Angeben zu tun..


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. Juli 2017)

Cawi schrieb:


> jetzt wollte ich eigentlich noch einen dummen Kommentar darüber ablassen, dass du 11 Kettenblätter an der Kurbel hast, aber irgendwie ist es mir dann doch zu spät für die Art von Humor.. Man versteht doch was du sagen wolltest.
> Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: In meinen Augen hast du das falsche Kettenblatt, wenn du den leichtesten Gang nie brauchst.



Was bitte kann man an der Formulierung "11 x 10-42 am Enduro mit 30er Kettenblatt" falsch verstehen?
Beim größten Gang gibt es doch auch keinen Interpretationsspielraum, da meine ich natürlich das 10er Ritzel in Kombination mit dem 30er Kettenblatt und das reicht mir am Enduro(!) vollkommen aus. Eine CC-Rennfeile würde ich persönlich nur mit 2-fach-Antrieb fahren, aber wie @johnny blaze schon richtig erwähnt hat, kann das jeder machen wie er mag


----------



## Cawi (23. Juli 2017)

Wenn du dir exakt die Stelle meines Beitrags anschaust, die du zitiert hast, steht da doch, dass man versteht, was du sagen wolltest. Wo ist also das Problem? 
Es sah nur lustig aus (kann auch an der Uhrzeit gelegen haben), weil normalerweise ja 1x11 oder 2x10 etc. geschrieben wird, wobei die erste Zahl für die Anzahl der Kettenblätter steht. 
Beim größten Gang gibt es offensichtlich wohl doch "Interpretationsspielraum", nachdem ich es anders interpretiert habe, als du.
Eindeutig ist es, wenn du das kleinste/größte Ritzel sagst oder auch noch bei dem härtesten/schwersten und leichtesten Gang. Der größte Gang hingegen kann entweder das größte Ritzel (Gang=gear, Zahnrad=gear also offensichtlich nicht so weit hergeholt) oder die größte Übersetzung sein. Könnte aber genauso die größte Untersetzung sein, sollte diese "größer" sein, als die größte Übersetzung. Nur so rein theoretisch..


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juli 2017)

Also im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch ist der größte/höchste Gang auch der schnellste. D.h. der, der bei gleicher (Tritt-)Frequenz die höchste Geschwindigkeit erreicht. Beim Auto und anderem Dingen genauso.
Spricht man vom größten Ritzel ist das was anderes.


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juli 2017)

Ok, ist ein Laberthread, aber hat das ganze Schaltungsgefasel noch irgendwas mit Schnäppchen zu tun? Hier gibt es eh nicht DIE eine Wahrheit, also hört doch mal mit dieser Missionierung auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toubr (23. Juli 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> einmal 1x9 mit 30x11-40 für mein 29er bitte, danke! ich hatte bei 1x9fach immer genug Auswahl an Gängen... aber so was gibt's ja leider nicht ab Werk mit gedämpftem Schaltwerk
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Am ehesten findest Du das bei der EX1 Gruppe, das ist eine 8-fach Gruppe fürs Ebike, kann man aber auch am richtigen Rad fahren und ist sehr robust ...


----------



## veraono (23. Juli 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> einmal 1x9 mit 30x11-40 für mein 29er bitte, danke! ich hatte bei 1x9fach immer genug Auswahl an Gängen... aber so was gibt's ja leider nicht ab Werk mit gedämpftem Schaltwerk
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Wenn du das wirklich willst:
Nimm ein Sram 9x Shifter , ein Shimano 10x oder 11x Shadow+ Schaltwerk , deine alte 9 Fach Kassette und ein 10 Fach 40z Ritzel sowie z.B. ein 14er Ritzel (je nach Kassettenabstufung), dann noch den dünnen Distanzring von einem HT2 Innenlager zwischen Kassette und 40z Ritzel und fertig.
Funktioniert so bei mir an mittlerweile drei 9-Fach Rädern (altes Hardtail, Bosch-Pedelec und Frog Kinderbike) seit 2 Jahren völlig unauffällig. Auf längeren Straßen- Etappen sind die längeren Gänge aber schon spürbar grob abgestuft und  es macht finanziell eigentlich keinen Sinn bei den Preisen für Sunrace 10 und 11 Fach Kassetten.
Bei mir hat's Sinn gemacht weil ich quasi alles inkl. der großen Ritzel schon da hatte und verwerten wollte.


----------



## un..inc (24. Juli 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/m...rafty-rr-27-5-gruen-schwarz-2-aa6/134719.html
> 
> Mondraker Crafty Rahmen mit Float X für 1000€
> 
> ...



Preis ist nochmal um 70€ auf 930€ gefallen...
So langsam wird es wirklich interessant...
Was machen die Aufbauten?


----------



## Phi-Me (24. Juli 2017)

Morgen müsste alles da sein... 

Da ärgere ich mich jetzt schon ein wenig, aber aich für 1000 Euro ist der Rahmen schon ein schnapper gewesen. 

In der Hand macht der Rahmen schon ordentlich was her. 

Grüße!


----------



## un..inc (24. Juli 2017)

Könntest du evtl. bezüglich Naben / LRS noch mal genauere Informationen geben? 
Irgendwie finde ich nix richtiges...


----------



## Phi-Me (24. Juli 2017)

Ich hab bei aliexpress die von plumpssack empfohlene nabe bestellt. Ist nach 2 Wochen gekommen.

Dazu von bike24 die reduzierten sixpack sam felgen und alunippel mit konfiszierten sapim speichen (2.0:1.8)

Vorne dann ne novatec superlight.

Die Kombination fahre ich mit 95kilo nackend auch im Bikepark auf dem enduro. (gemäßigt)  Bin sehr zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (24. Juli 2017)

Und welche Nabe beim Ali genau ist das? Ich stelle mich wirklich zu dämlich an...
Sorry...


----------



## Phi-Me (24. Juli 2017)

Bin gerade unterwegs. Blätter mal zwei bis drei seiten zurück. Da war das erwähnt. Powerway dh16 meine ich. Ich habe bei dem Anbieter mit gelbem Hintergrund bestellt.


----------



## un..inc (24. Juli 2017)

DANKE, gefunden!
Sorry für die Umstände...


----------



## JBL4435 (24. Juli 2017)

Ich habe den Rahmen in XL (20") aufgebaut. Habe im März noch 1.900€ bezahlt. War aber auch da schon ein top Preis.
Der Rahmen ist einfach nur genial.
Bin 1,86 und XL ist für mich genau richtig.



joch3nlafave schrieb:


> Tadaa!
> 
> Für alle kleineren und größeren Menschen da draußen.
> *MONDRAKER FOXY CARBON XR 27,5" Dämpfer FOX Float LV Evol Factory Kashima Schwarz/Orange 2016
> ...


----------



## Plumpssack (24. Juli 2017)

Ich bin mit meinem Crafty Aufbau leider noch überhaupt nicht voran gekommen, habe im Moment anderes um die Ohren aber der Rahmen macht oben geschrieben einen sehr guten Eindruck und ich bin wirkliche gespannt wie er sich in verschiedenen Konfigurationen (27,5" und 29") fährt. Vor allem wie ich mit dem langen Hauptrahmen zurecht komme.


----------



## Beppe (24. Juli 2017)

Läuft, prima Spielzeug. Auslieferung erfolgte schon am Samstag.


----------



## Phi-Me (24. Juli 2017)

Bin gespannt, wann meine kommt. 

Hab zum Glück auch noch die 135bezahlt

Danke nochmal für den Hinweis!


----------



## dragonjackson (25. Juli 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Läuft, prima Spielzeug. Auslieferung erfolgte schon am Samstag.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 627223


Ich hatte zu lang gezögert am Black Friday... über 200 ist sie mir nicht wert, aber für n guten Preis, würde ich die jetzt mal schiessen...
Soweit zufrieden? Puls passt? Wie hält der Akku mit GPS so durch?


----------



## decay (25. Juli 2017)

Über 200 ist sowas auch nicht wert


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu lang gezögert am Black Friday... über 200 ist sie mir nicht wert, aber für n guten Preis, würde ich die jetzt mal schiessen...
> Soweit zufrieden? Puls passt? Wie hält der Akku mit GPS so durch?



Ob der Puls tatsächlich passt, hatte ich noch nicht geprüft. Abweichungen bei Unterarmmessungen sind aber normal und haben alle Systeme. Brustgurt bleibt Brustgurt. Wer es also 100% genau will, kauft sich den Gurt dazu. Der Akku hält jedenfalls überdurchschnittlich lang. Du kannst selbst mit 50% Ladung noch eine Tour von mehreren Stunden aufzeichnen. Ohne GPS hält der Akku etwa 10 Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (25. Juli 2017)

Hört sich gut an... mir gehts nicht um 100%ig genau... Nur mal so Fortschritte bei gleichen/vergleichbaren Touren zu sehen... oder eben nicht  
Andererseits liegt hier noch das Xiaomi Mi2 Band... zickt allerdings mit der App rum...


----------



## Cawi (25. Juli 2017)

Ich hab auch das Mi Band 2. Die Pulsmessung ist für die Tonne - zeigt mir während dem Uphill teilweise 40-60 an, an Stellen, an denen es wahrscheinlich eher 150-160 sind...
Die Benachrichtigungen haben auch sehr lange nicht funktioniert, sobald das Handy mal über 3m entfernt war, danach musste ich das Band immer neu verbinden. Hat dann ganz plötzlich aufgehört und jetzt klappt es - warum auch immer.
Aber die Suche nach der idealen Sport- und Smartwatch geht noch weiter..


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2017)

Cawi schrieb:


> Aber die Suche nach der idealen Sport- und Smartwatch geht noch weiter..



Dann bleibt nur die Apple Watch 3. Die soll mit der wohl aktuell besten Sensorik kommen. Apps gibt es dazu ohne Ende und wasserdicht + GPS hat die 2er ja schon.
Die Garmin Vivoactive HR+ wird aktuell auf eigentlich jeder Seite, die ich dazu gesehen habe als die derzeit beste universell Sport-/Smart-Watch geführt. In einzelnen Disziplinen können Spezialisten mehr und das auch besser, aber die Bandbreite bildet sonst kein anderes Produkt ab.

Leider ist die Uhr nicht ganz bruchfest und irreparabel. Das halte ich derzeit für das wesentliche Manko.


----------



## Cawi (25. Juli 2017)

ohne jetzt einen neuen Glaubenskrieg anzetteln zu wollen, das wesentliche Manko daran ist für mich Apple... Ich komme mit iOS nicht klar, deswegen hab ich mich damit auch nicht beschäftigt. Ansonsten soll es wohl ein recht anständiges Produkt sein.


----------



## decay (25. Juli 2017)

Apple Watch taugt mir schon sehr, würde ich jetzt aber nicht als Sportuhr sehen.


----------



## Beppe (25. Juli 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ob der Puls tatsächlich passt, hatte ich noch nicht geprüft. Abweichungen bei Unterarmmessungen sind aber normal und haben alle Systeme. Brustgurt bleibt Brustgurt. Wer es also 100% genau will, kauft sich den Gurt dazu. Der Akku hält jedenfalls überdurchschnittlich lang. Du kannst selbst mit 50% Ladung noch eine Tour von mehreren Stunden aufzeichnen. Ohne GPS hält der Akku etwa 10 Tage.




Gleicher Tenor wir von einem Bekannten, der die Uhr schon länger nutzt.

Hab meine sein 20h am Arm u spiele laufend damit herum incl Nachrichtenbenachrichtigung und bin bei 85% Akku.
Mein erster Eindruck ist topp, Puls daheim mehrmals gegengecheckt/passt.
Von den Widgets brauche ich nur 3 und hab dementsprechend aufgeräumt.

Bei Ebaykleinanzeigen kann man auch mal schauen, ansonsten mydealz Alarm einrichten.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juli 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Läuft, prima Spielzeug. Auslieferung erfolgte schon am Samstag.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 627223


wasn das?


----------



## ar_jay (26. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> wasn das?


eine Uhr   und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ne Garmin

zu der Pulsmessung am Arm vs. Brust - der Puls ist am Arm der gleiche wie an der Brust. Allerdings zeichnet die Uhr am Arm den Puls etwas später auf. Das fällt aber nur im direkten Vergleich Arm/Brust auf, kumuliert auf das Training spielt die Abweichung keine Rolle, das Ergebnis ist das gleiche. Ich verwende deswegen das Armband von Scosche weil ich die Brustgurte nicht mag und vor allem in Verbindung mit einem Rucksack unangenehm sind


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juli 2017)

ar_jay schrieb:


> zu der Pulsmessung am Arm vs. Brust - der Puls ist am Arm der gleiche wie an der Brust. Allerdings zeichnet die Uhr am Arm den Puls etwas später auf. Das fällt aber nur im direkten Vergleich Arm/Brust auf, kumuliert auf das Training spielt die Abweichung keine Rolle, das Ergebnis ist das gleiche.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Die Methode der Messung ist eine andere und das Ergebnis am Arm nicht ganz so genau. Wo ich Dir Recht gebe, ist der Komfort und dass es bei einem Hobbysportler zur Intensitätssteuerung wohl ausreicht, solange er Sport nur der Fitness halber macht. Ich habe selbst schon abstruse Ergebnisse gemessen, sowohl deutlich zu gering, als auch zu hoch. Mit Brustgurt und meiner Polar gab es das nicht.
Und wie schon erwähnt, weist Garmin selbst auf diese mögliche Ungenauigkeit hin und empfiehlt bei Anspruch auf genaue Messungen den Brustgurt.

Jetzt sind wir aber an einem ähnlichen Punkt angelangt, wie vorher mit der Schaltung. Wer mehr zur Vivoactive HR+ wissen will, kann auch gern die Suche bemühen. Es gab hier einen Test und einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (26. Juli 2017)

Kommen jetzt im Laberthread auch schon das Gewimmer? Dafür ist er doch da.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juli 2017)

Oh, ich bitte um Verzeihung. Nächstes Mal werde ich vorher fragen....


----------



## Phi-Me (26. Juli 2017)

Also, auch wenn mich das Uhrenthema interessiert, muss ich sagen dass für mich das ganze nicht mehr hier rein gehört, solbald es sich thematisch von dem Schnäppchen als solches (die garmin Uhr) zu grundsätzlichen Themen entwickelt. (pro kontra Brustgurt). Bin da kein Pingel und lese gerne mit, aber kanns verstehen dass es Leute nervt...


----------



## decay (26. Juli 2017)

Mal sehen wann die ersten Bedenkenträger und Beschwerden kommen, schliesslich hat man ein E-Mail Abo


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2017)

Na toll, wieder lauter Benachrichtigungen und nur Off-Topic Gelaber!

Wenn euch das Gelaber stört, geht doch den Schnäppchen-Thread lesen. Für den haben wir extra Reinigungs-Fachpersonal eingestellt. 
Viel Spaß.


----------



## maxito (26. Juli 2017)

ich sehe es schon kommen, bald gibt es einen Schnäppchen-Laber-Laber-Thread ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (26. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Na toll, wieder lauter Benachrichtigungen und nur Off-Topic Gelaber!
> 
> Wenn euch das Gelaber stört, geht doch den Schnäppchen-Thread lesen. Für den haben wir extra Reinigungs-Fachpersonal eingestellt.
> Viel Spaß.



Doofe Frage - da ich hier neu bin und die Suche nix liefert.
Welchen Thread meinst Du?

Danke und Grüße, Jimmy


----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2017)

Ihr habt doch den letzten Schuss nicht gehört.. KEINER hat sich beschwert.. es wurde nur von jemanden selber angeboten, das Gespräch auszulagern, der nicht Mal ein Problem damit hätte, wenn weiter diskutiert wird.. Und trotzdem kommen jetzt hier die Wadenbeisser-Reflexe.. und natürlich wieder von den selben Personen wie sonst auch.

unfassbar, wie hier manche drauf sind


@jimmy_bod 
den hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/


----------



## Phi-Me (26. Juli 2017)

Nimm fone nicht so ernst! 

Der vergisst manchmal seine Beiträge ironisch zu kennzeichnen...


----------



## decay (26. Juli 2017)

Spaß ist ne ernste Angelegenheit 

Apropos Spaß: 7mesh Revelation Jacket passend zum Wetter für nur 333,20: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/7mesh-revelation-jacket/ - bei dem Preis könnte man ja fast davon ausgehen, dass sie dicht hält...


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Nimm fone nicht so ernst!
> 
> Der vergisst manchmal seine Beiträge ironisch zu kennzeichnen...


Das mit dem Viel Spaß meinte ich durchaus ernst!

@jimmy_bod 
Das ist der gereinigte Schäppchen-Thread. Aber pssst, bitte Ruhe!


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Spaß ist ne ernste Angelegenheit
> 
> Apropos Spaß: 7mesh Revelation Jacket passend zum Wetter für nur 333,20: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/7mesh-revelation-jacket/ - bei dem Preis könnte man ja fast davon ausgehen, dass sie dicht hält...


Gibts da nichts günstigeres für Schlamm-Orgien?


----------



## CrossX (26. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Gibts da nichts günstigeres für Schlamm-Orgien?


Mülltüte mit Loch drin. 
Ansonsten tut es für richtige Sauerei jede Billigjacke. Schwitzt man nur wie Sau drin


----------



## decay (26. Juli 2017)

Tausende, aber welche taugt wirklich?
Die Endura MT500 range soll ganz gut sein, ich mag Endura halt nicht besonders. Hab momentan ne RaceFace Agent, auch ok, nix berauschendes, aber auch "nur" 129 Euro.


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Tausende, aber welche taugt wirklich?
> Die Endura MT500 range soll ganz gut sein, ich mag Endura halt nicht besonders. Hab momentan ne RaceFace Agent, auch ok, nix berauschendes, aber auch "nur" 129 Euro.


Ich mein ja nur, 300+€ ist schon viel für ne Jacke, die ständig dreckig wird. Irgendwann ist die halt durch.


----------



## Frell (27. Juli 2017)

Ich benutze an Schlamm- und Regentagen die eigentlich aus dem Trailrunning Bereich stammende Regenjacke von dem französischen Hersteller Raidlight. Die ist dicht und mit 250g sehr leicht. Falls man jedoch sich alle Nase lang packt sollte man glaube ich besser zu einer stabileren Jacke greifen, da diese doch stark aus ultralight ausgelegt ist. Für XC-FahrerInnen ist sie aber super.
atm 40% reduziert auf 100€: Damen (in allen Größen), Herren (noch in S verfügbar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carpe noctem (27. Juli 2017)

Ist dieses Schaltwerk bei RCZ ein Direct Mount oder nicht? Laut Abbildung nein, laut Text immerhin die Option... : http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shiman...r-m986-shadow-sgs-black-rdm986sgs-035910.html


----------



## michel77 (27. Juli 2017)

Die Option bieten meines Wissens alle Shadow Schaltwerke, da muss man ja nur den Ausleger weglassen. Da RCZ nun DM dazuschreibt, gehe ich davon aus, dass dieser hier fehlt. Auf Abbildungen würde ich im Zweifel nicht viel geben. Allerdings habe ich weder nachgefragt noch selbst bestellt, vielleicht weiß es ja ein anderer aus erster Hand.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## Phi-Me (27. Juli 2017)

Heißt bei rcz nichts.

Aber mal was anderes: Wird ein schönes Wochenende voller Schnäppchen!


----------



## pillepalle127 (27. Juli 2017)

Pedale, Sattel?


----------



## Phi-Me (27. Juli 2017)

Oh, ganz vergessen... 


Spaaaß! Besorgt der Kollege selbst. Sollte ja passen...


----------



## michel77 (27. Juli 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> sie schreiben option.
> optional bedeutet nicht ausschließlich.


Da hast Du Recht, ich habe nicht richtig hingeschaut und war gedanklich bei dem 11fach, das sie auch gerade anbieten, darauf bezog sich meine Aussage:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/uk/shima...8000 11sp DM Shadow PLUS GS Black KRDM8000DGS


----------



## un..inc (27. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Heißt bei rcz nichts.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes: Wird ein schönes Wochenende voller Schnäppchen!
> Anhang anzeigen 628215



Sehr geil!
Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden.
Sind das alles Neuteile oder auch Gebrauchtes dabei?
Edit:
Boost Gabel und Kurbel?


----------



## Phi-Me (27. Juli 2017)

Glaube das ist nicht im Sinne dieses Threads...   Wer möchte kann gerne im gerade angelegten Aufbauthread mitlesen. 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbauthread-schnaeppchenjaeger-crafty.852549/

Ps: bei der Gabel habe ich mich für eine klassische entschieden. Ist ne normale 2014er 32er 150mm von rcz.
Die war zwar nicht mehr ganz im Budget, aber grün  Mehr als 2.4 wird wohl erst mal eh nicht gefahren, da passt das.

Die xt kurbel ist ne boost Version mit 32t Kettenblatt von rcz. Bei 96euro musste ich zuschlagen.

Und zum Zustand : bis auf die Bremsscheiben, welche ich über habe ist alles neu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (28. Juli 2017)

McFlury schrieb:


> Günstige Socken ;-)
> 
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Royal-Racing/Socken-DH-AM-Unisex-gravity.html



danke für den tipp!

hab mir gleich zwei paar geholt


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Bei dem Preis...


----------



## morph027 (28. Juli 2017)

Hammer


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Für alle, die es interessiert: Ich würde an eurer Stelle schnellstens bei RCZ das SLX Groupset bestellen.

Habe schon vor nem Monat bestellt und die haben die falschen Kassetten geliefert bekommen. Die Sachen werden jetzt mit XT 8000 11-46 ausgeliefert. Super günstiger 1x11 Umbau so möglich.

139€

Grüße!


----------



## fone (28. Juli 2017)

Hm, aber was mach ich damit?

Bzw. ich bräuchte nen DM Umwerfer...


----------



## decay (28. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (28. Juli 2017)

Klingt auch riskant. Ich bestell doch nicht SLX in der Hoffnung XT zu bekommen.


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Start für ein neues Rad? Irgendwo musst du ja loslegen...

Ist doch im Artikel vermerkt, dass du ne 8000er bekommst...


----------



## fone (28. Juli 2017)

Ich könnte mein Focus schon upgraden, aber ich schraub doch so ungern.


----------



## un..inc (28. Juli 2017)

Ist nur die Kassette ne 8000er oder der Rest auch?


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal bestellt...=)

Wird sich schon was finden


----------



## fone (28. Juli 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Ist nur die Kassette ne 8000er oder der Rest auch?


nur die kassette


----------



## MrBrightside (28. Juli 2017)

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shimano-2017-groupset-slx-m7000-2x11-11-46.html


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Die Kassette ist das einzige, aber auch wichtigste. Die ist nämlich ein gutes Stück leichter...


----------



## fone (28. Juli 2017)

hmmmmmm.... hmm. nein!
Wären ~88€ gespart gegenüber BC-Zusammenstellung.


----------



## aibeekey (28. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> hmmmmmm.... hmm. nein!
> Wären ~88€ gespart gegenüber BC-Zusammenstellung.



Und 0€ gespart, wenn man den Umwerfer und den Trigger dazu eh nicht braucht, dafür aber lieber eine SunraceKassette mit vernünftiger Abstufung nimmt 

Was bekommt man für Umwerfer und Trigger im bikemarkt? 20€ vl...

Das Angebot taugt eigentlich nur, wenn man auch zweifach fährt oder einen bei 1fach der Sprung von 37 auf 46 nicht stört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Juli 2017)

37 auf 46 stört mich persönlich nicht. In der Mitte bin ich da empfindlicher. Deswegen hab ich mich damals für ne Shimano Kassette entschieden.


----------



## aibeekey (28. Juli 2017)

Ja in dem Fall: kaufen kaufen kaufen!


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Ich finde den Sprung auch nicht tragisch. Wenn ich irgendwo mit 37 nicht mehr hoch  komme, bin ich eh fertig. Da passt mir der Notgang echt gut.


----------



## toastet (28. Juli 2017)

so ist es, in der praxis ist das größte ritzel ja eh nur ein absoluter notgang, wenn man da ankommt ist man eh total fertig und eher froh es noch zu haben bzw. sonst eh vorm halt. falls man das oft braucht ist wohl das kettenblatt vorne nicht passend zur eigenen fitness/den befahrenen steigungen gewählt.


----------



## decay (28. Juli 2017)

Kann man das auch anders sehen? 
Das größte ist in den Bergen absolut nicht nur ein Notgang. Mittelgebirge sieht die Sache eventuell anders auch, aber auch im Fichtelgebirge sind die Rampen nicht kleiner, eher noch härter, weil der Franke nur Fall Line kennt


----------



## demlak (28. Juli 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Kann man das auch anders sehen?


Japp.. z.B. wenn ein Gang nur für einen absoluten Notfall da ist.. und sonst nie genutzt wird.. könnte man mal drüber nachdenken ob das Kettenblatt nicht zu klein ist =)


----------



## fone (28. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich mal keine Ersatzkettenblätter dabei habe, um das Kettenblatt während der Tour an die Steigung anzupassen, möchte ich schon gerne die ganze Bandbreite der Kassette nutzen. Vor allem beim 1x11 Antrieb.

Mir ist der Sprung von 37 auf 46 nicht als unangenehm aufgefallen, hab beim Fahren zumindest nicht drüber nachgedacht. Nur das Wegschalten vom 46er war mit nagelneuer Kassette nicht ganz smooth. Das musste sich erst eingrooven.


----------



## toastet (28. Juli 2017)

Für ganz steile Stücke, die es wohl überall gibt, ist das erste Ritzel sicher ok. Dafür ist es ja da um kurze Abschnitte die extrem sind ja trotzdem zu fahren. Aber wenn ich nicht in den richtigen Bergen bin und dann lange Zeit im ersten Gang fahren muss ist es meiner Meinung nach weiter so, dass die Übersetzung nicht passt und zu groß gewählt wurde. Denke solange man 95% der Zeit in den 9 Gängen zwischen dem großen und dem ganz kleinen Ritzel bewegt passt es. Die zwei außen sind ja wirklich nur für Grenzsituationen aber eher nicht um damit auf Dauer zu fahren. Da wird dann ja auch beim großen Aluritzel der Verschleiß massiv zugreifen.


----------



## decay (28. Juli 2017)

@toastet Wie willst Du da 95% der Zeit fahren wenn Du wirkliche Berge fährst. Das geht bei Flachlandtrails, aber sonst nirgends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (28. Juli 2017)

Ich glaub du verstehst es nicht oder willst es nicht verstehen, sinnlos es nochmal zu erklären


----------



## decay (28. Juli 2017)

Ja, bitte erklärs mir nochmal, am besten auf ner Tour in richtigen Bergen anstatt im Düsseldorfer Stadtwald.


----------



## frogmatic (28. Juli 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> Ich glaub du verstehst es nicht





decay schrieb:


> Ja, bitte erklärs mir nochmal


Sinnlos, so sinnlos...


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juli 2017)

Also hier in Düsseldorf ist es zwar nicht gerade bergisch, aber das was da ist geht oft ziemlich lange ziemlich extrem hoch. 

Aber hey, warum mit Dorfjungs Pöbeln. Lieber Altbier trinken


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (29. Juli 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Und auch bei CRC, die  Easton Haven Dropper mit 100 und 125mm Versteilbereich und verschiedenen Längen und Durchmessern ab 135,99€ mit 10€ Ausverkauf-Code WHSE2017.



Wenn man sich die Bewertungen durchliest, scheint das ein ziemlicher Müll zu sein.


----------



## hardtails (29. Juli 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> so ist es, in der praxis ist das größte ritzel ja eh nur ein absoluter notgang, wenn man da ankommt ist man eh total fertig und eher froh es noch zu haben bzw. sonst eh vorm halt. falls man das oft braucht ist wohl das kettenblatt vorne nicht passend zur eigenen fitness/den befahrenen steigungen gewählt.



ich wurde eher mal behaupten wenn der letzte der notgang ist hat man sein Kettenblatt nicht passend gewählt, so verschenkt man Bandbreite.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (29. Juli 2017)

Also ich hab die Kassette ja jetztvor mir liegen... Man muss mal ausrechnen wie hoch die verschiedenen prozentuale Sprünge wirklich sind. So riesig ist der Unterschied glaube ich gar nicht...


----------



## demlak (29. Juli 2017)

muss man nicht ausrechnen.. www.ritzelrechner.de macht das für einen


----------



## fone (31. Juli 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Kassette ja jetztvor mir liegen... Man muss mal ausrechnen wie hoch die verschiedenen prozentuale Sprünge wirklich sind. So riesig ist der Unterschied glaube ich gar nicht...


Wenn der Großrechner mit der Analyse fertig ist, bitte das Ergebnis präsentieren. 

Aber hier sieht man den Unterschied ganz gut.
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...RZ2=11,13,15,18,21,24,28,32,36,40,46&UF2=2240

Der Sprung bei der XT ist schon ordentlich. Bei der Sunrace gibts dafür Löcher in der Mitte.
11-fach-Thema halt.


----------



## jimmy_bod (31. Juli 2017)

Seid ihr da wirklich so feinfühlig bei den Sprüngen?
Ich bin jetzt viele Touren und Trails gefahren und hatte nie das Gefühl, einen Zwischengang zu benötigen.

Für meinen 3-Tages Tripp in die Schweiz wechsle ich jetzt von 30t auf 26t bei 11Fach. Eigentlich reicht mir das 30er mit einer Entfaltung von 1,71... aber vor dem Tripp habe ich etwas Respekt und gehe so lieber auf Nummer sicher --- > AngsthasenModus


----------



## hasardeur (31. Juli 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Seid ihr da wirklich so feinfühlig bei den Sprüngen?
> Ich bin jetzt viele Touren und Trails gefahren und hatte nie das Gefühl, einen Zwischengang zu benötigen.
> 
> Für meinen 3-Tages Tripp in die Schweiz wechsle ich jetzt von 30t auf 26t bei 11Fach. Eigentlich reicht mir das 30er mit einer Entfaltung von 1,71... aber vor dem Tripp habe ich etwas Respekt und gehe so lieber auf Nummer sicher --- > AngsthasenModus




Tipp, steige auf ovale KB um (28T od. 30T), gibt es gerade günstig bei Superstar Components. Wenn der Look nicht trügt, sind die baugleich mit Blackspire.


----------



## jimmy_bod (31. Juli 2017)

Ja, das habe ich auch schon überlegt. Aber ich habe mit denen so ein komisches Bauchgefühl. Man bewegt sich ja dann zwischen z.B. 28t und 32t... Wie längt man hier die Kette und der Schaltkäfig wird dann auch dauernd bewegt.

Ich teste jetzt mal das gute alte runde 26er Blatt


----------



## hasardeur (31. Juli 2017)

Du machst Dir über Dinge einen Kopf, die total irrelevant sind und verzichtest dafür auf echte Vorteile? Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## jimmy_bod (31. Juli 2017)

Du hast sicherlich vollkommen Recht! Das ovale Kettenblatt werde ich irgendwann mal testen. Aber jetzt bin ich erstmal auf 26t fixiert und möchte ertstmal erfahren, wie ich damit zurecht komme.


----------



## demlak (31. Juli 2017)

ich muss immer wieder staunen, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind.. ich fahr mit einem 38er kb =)

oben aktuell (wobei ich testhalber die letzten 3 Ritzel nicht nutze), unten angepeilt
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...RZ2=11,13,15,18,21,24,28,32,36,40,46&UF2=2240


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. Juli 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> ich muss immer wieder staunen, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind.. ich fahr mit einem 38er kb =)
> 
> oben aktuell (wobei ich testhalber die letzten 3 Ritzel nicht nutze), unten angepeilt
> http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...RZ2=11,13,15,18,21,24,28,32,36,40,46&UF2=2240


Na, mit Geschmack hat das wohl wenig zu tun. Eher mit Gewicht, Kraft, Ausdauer, Untergrund, Uphillprozente ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (31. Juli 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Uphillprozente ...


ohne Seilbahn sind das leider immer 50% =)

Aber wir kommen vom Thema immer weiter ab..


----------



## jimmy_bod (31. Juli 2017)

Du hast hinten ja auch ein 46er Ritzel.. da bist bei einer Entfaltung von 1,85
Ich habe hinten noch klassisch ein 42er drauf und habe mit 30t einen Entfaltung von 1,7. Das ist mir bei langen Anstiegen über 15% zu wenig. Mit 26t komme ich dann auf unter 1,3. Das entspricht dem leichtesten Gang von früher 3Fach Kurbel


----------



## Teuflor (31. Juli 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/PROCORE-27-5-Set-p41331/

27,5" ProCore für 85€


----------



## jimmy_bod (31. Juli 2017)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/blackspire-snaggletooth-kettenblatt-cinch/rp-prod144515
Verschiedene Kettenblätter für Race Face Direct Mount Kurbeln.

Die über 60€ teuren Originale sind preislich ein ziemlicher Witz...


----------



## nosaint77 (31. Juli 2017)

Aktuell gibt es bei superstarcomponents.com auf UK produzierte Teile, unter anderem Kettenblätter 20% mit Rabattcode: UK20AUG. Vergleichbare direct mount kettenblätter somit noch ein Quäntchen billiger als bei CRC.


----------



## matsch (31. Juli 2017)

Und gibt es bei Superstar auch ein  Kettenblätt für die SRAM Direkt Mount BB30 Kurbel?
Sollten doch Blätter mit keinen Offset nötig sein, oder?  Danke euch.


----------



## hasardeur (31. Juli 2017)

Schau doch mal nach, ist nicht schwerer, als mtb-news.de aufzurufen und einen Beitrag zu posten.


----------



## MrBrightside (31. Juli 2017)

matsch schrieb:


> Und gibt es bei Superstar auch ein  Kettenblätt für die SRAM Direkt Mount BB30 Kurbel?
> Sollten doch Blätter mit keinen Offset nötig sein, oder?  Danke euch.


Wenn du die Short-Spindle Version hast, brauchst für die normale 49mm Kettenlinie 0 offset.
So erkennst du welche Version du hast:
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...-9357-8bc6f0aa8fd6_1024x1024.jpg?v=1489510804


----------



## matsch (31. Juli 2017)

Ja es ist die kurze Achse, danke. Hat eventuell jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (31. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## LTB (31. Juli 2017)

Hab mal eine bestellt: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/ZEE-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M640-p45520/
Shimano Zee 169€
Ich hoffe die taugt was


----------



## Phi-Me (1. August 2017)

Auch wenns nicht ganz hier rein passt:

50% auf alles bei Zimtstern.

zimtstern.com


----------



## osbow (1. August 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Tipp, steige auf ovale KB um (28T od. 30T), gibt es gerade günstig bei Superstar Components. Wenn der Look nicht trügt, sind die baugleich mit Blackspire.


Gibt´s eigentlich schon Erfahrungsbericht mit den Raptor Kettenblättern von Superstar? 

Wobei, bei 29 Pfund kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## MarkusNBG (1. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Auch wenns nicht ganz hier rein passt:
> 
> 50% auf alles bei Zimtstern.
> 
> zimtstern.com



Danke. Gleich mal ein paar Sachen bestellt. Wollte am Sonntag schon was bestellen aber hatte dann keine Zeit. [emoji1303]


----------



## GoldenerGott (1. August 2017)

z3ro schrieb:


> https://m.biker-boarder.de/camelbak/1354849_pa.html?adword=google/Camelbak/shopping/Taschen-Rucksäcke/Fahrradrucksack/Kudu-18l/90095
> 
> Ich hab mir einen bestellt für faire 119
> 
> ...



Leider schon ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z3ro (1. August 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Leider schon ausverkauft.


Dann habe ich wohl den letzten erwischt,sorry.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (1. August 2017)

steht hier noch als verfügbar: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ic-blue-Fahrradrucksack_detail_90095_202.html


----------



## fone (1. August 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Die war eh vor nem halben Jahr schonmal hier im Thread. Ich Frage mich welche Mengen Bike Discount da ursprünglich gekauft hat, dass das Lager immer noch nicht leer ist
> 
> Edit: Ohje wir sind ja gar nicht im laber Thread. Gleich läuft wer mit E-Mail Abo Amok...



Ayayayay, gleich gibts Ärger! Kannst deinen Account schon mal kündigen. 

Ich schätze der Bedarf an dieser Art Kettenführungen ist recht gering. Ist ja nur für Rahmen mit Umwerfer-Option und Umsteiger auf 1-fach Antrieb relevant.


----------



## jimmy_bod (1. August 2017)

Doofe Frage, wozu braucht man diese Kettenführung bei einfach Antrieb ?


----------



## LTB (1. August 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, wozu braucht man diese Kettenführung bei einfach Antrieb ?


Angeblich fällt die Kette vom Ritzel wenn man keine hat


----------



## jimmy_bod (1. August 2017)

Ist mir noch nicht passiert - selbst bei stärksten Schlägen.
Dass die Kette nicht vom Blatt rutscht, dafür sorgt doch die Schmal/Breit Ausführung von Kette und Zähnen - dachte ich bislang


----------



## decay (1. August 2017)

Passiert schon mal, sehr sehr selten, aber dann wenns ärgerlich ist  Muss aber schon gewaltig rumpeln, würde ich nur bei Rennen montieren oder wenns öfter passiert. Bei zunehmenden Verschleiss des Kettenblatts passierts auch gern.


----------



## fone (1. August 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Ist mir noch nicht passiert - selbst bei stärksten Schlägen.
> Dass die Kette nicht vom Blatt rutscht, dafür sorgt doch die Schmal/Breit Ausführung von Kette und Zähnen - dachte ich bislang


Mir ist nach langer Zeit dieses Jahr das erste Mal die Kette vom Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt gefallen, beim Bike hinlegen/werfen, also nicht beim Fahren. Ich brauch bisher auch keine Führung.
Ich dachte auch vielleicht langs am Verschleiß. Frisches, kleineres Kettenblatt ist aber eh montiert.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. August 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Tipp, steige auf ovale KB um (28T od. 30T), gibt es gerade günstig bei Superstar Components. Wenn der Look nicht trügt, sind die baugleich mit Blackspire.


Link oder Hersteller?


----------



## fone (1. August 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Tipp, steige auf ovale KB um (28T od. 30T), gibt es gerade günstig bei Superstar Components. Wenn der Look nicht trügt, sind die baugleich mit Blackspire.





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Link oder Hersteller?


Superstar Components


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (1. August 2017)

Ich sehe da auch keine 28er oder 30er Blätter. Die sind alle out of Stock (jedenfalls die für Lk 104 oder 64)


----------



## GoldenerGott (1. August 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> steht hier noch als verfügbar: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ic-blue-Fahrradrucksack_detail_90095_202.html


Da hast Du Glück gehabt. Diese Farbe ist, glaube ich, eh aktuell. Was sie da drauf gelegt haben, müssen sie jetzt wieder bei den alten Farben reinholen. Die kosten jetzt wieder 179,-.


----------



## platt_ziege (1. August 2017)

Fabian-578 schrieb:


> Michelin Wild Race’R2 GUM-X Enduro 27,5"


taucht der was und wenn ja, für welches einsatzgebiet?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. August 2017)

.


----------



## maxito (1. August 2017)

Habe mir den für 4,95 € gekauft, ist heute angekommen. Ist eher ein Enduro Semislick, Karkasse sehr stabil, wiegt 1 Kilo, allerdings dreieckige Seitenstollen. Nicht das Profil, dass man sonst von Minion SS oder Slaughter kennt. Optisch sieht es nach weniger Kurvengrip aus, aber das muss noch die Praxis beweisen.


----------



## Phi-Me (1. August 2017)

Hab den Reifen schon länger drauf. Top Reifen, wenn du im trockenen zum Spot fahren musst. Kann man super Meter mit machen trotz dem Gewicht. 

Bei Nässe zu nichts gut, aber die karkasse kann wirklich was.


----------



## burn23 (2. August 2017)

Kann ich bestätigen, fahr den auch schon ne Weile. Er rollt sehr gut im Trockenen, Kurvengrip ist auch ok. Bei Nässe wie gesagt, müsste er schnell an seine Grenzen kommen.


----------



## nationrider (2. August 2017)

ich wollte schon immer mal Semislick am HR fahren. Die 5€ kann man mal investieren....


----------



## GoldenerGott (2. August 2017)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hier gibts auch noch Camelbak Kudus im Angebot http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shopby/camelbak.html
> 
> 8L 79.99€
> 12L 89,99€
> ...



Sind aber nicht mehr alle verfügbar. Den KUDU 18 hatte ich in schwarz/rot bestellt. Nach 2 Wochen haben die das Geld zurück überwiesen, weil sie nicht mit diesem Modell beliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (2. August 2017)

@GoldenerGott 
Ok kA, meiner war am Montag bei Bestellung "ab Lager" verfügbar und heute ist er auf dem Zustellfahrzeug. Also alles gut. Vor 2 Wochen waren auch schonmal Angebote, da war der 12L in schwarz/orange nur innerhalb "20 Tagen" verfügbar, davon hab ich die Finger gelassen. Hab hier im Forum schon öfter gelesen, dass das in die Hose gehen kann. 
Grüße


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2017)

odysseus schrieb:


> Die etwas andere XC Gabel...
> Bos Dizzy 29 120mm für 379.- anstelle knappe 1000.- Listenpreis
> https://www.probikeshop.com/en/de/bos-dizzy-fork-29-120-mm-tapered-black-2015/108588.html



Kann man die 120er auf 100mm umbauen?


----------



## Phippsy (2. August 2017)

Denke nicht. Aber 120 sind auch iO


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2017)

.


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Denke nicht. Aber 120 sind auch iO



Das ist nicht die Frage.



k_star schrieb:


> normalerweise muss die gabel doch nur am ausfedern gehindert werden.
> also anderen airshaft verbauen oder einen spacer.



Das sollte ich halt VOR dem Kauf wissen.

PS: gibt es BOS MTB überhaupt noch?


----------



## Phippsy (2. August 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Frage.


Aber die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. August 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Aber die Antwort


Für was genau?


----------



## jimmy_bod (2. August 2017)

Hat jemand evtl. ein Regenjacken Schnäppchen in der Hand?
Die Jacke soll günstig und möglichst leicht sein. Ich brauche keine Gore Membran. Sie soll im Worst-Case nur wasserdicht sein.

Danke


----------



## demlak (2. August 2017)

schau mal hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der...naeppchen-thread.636338/page-26#post-14695098


----------



## FireGuy (2. August 2017)

Michelin Wild Race’R2 GUM-X Enduro 27,5" :

Bin ich sogar in Latsch im Rennen gefahren, weil die karkasse ist echt klasse, sofort TL dicht und richtig Durchschlagsicher. Rollt brauchbar und um 5€ kann man über den schnellen Verschleiß der Mittelstollen hinwegsehen.
Kurvengrip ist absolut okay wenn man gescheit reindrückt. Hat aber einen ganz kleinen Grenzbereich wo er dann zu rutschen beginnt.

Selbst im Nassen war der Grip okay, bei Matsch ist er natürlich sofort zu. Da ist dann nix mehr Bremsen über die Mittelstollen, sondern besser in die Kurve reindriften und da dann über die Seitenstollen mitbremsen.

Hab mir 10stk auf Halde gekauft, weil um den Preis....

Seit mai den ersten drauf, aber bei Naturtrails bremse ich nie blockierend. 1x Bikepark und das Ding wäre weg bei mir


----------



## frogmatic (2. August 2017)

odysseus schrieb:


> Die etwas andere XC Gabel...


Was genau ist da anders?


----------



## shurikn (2. August 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl. ein Regenjacken Schnäppchen in der Hand?
> Die Jacke soll günstig und möglichst leicht sein. Ich brauche keine Gore Membran. Sie soll im Worst-Case nur wasserdicht sein.
> 
> Danke



Platzangst war vor kurzem reduziert.


----------



## culoduro (3. August 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Was genau ist da anders?



= eine nicht so häufig gesehene Gabel...
Ausserdem soll die Dämpfungsperformance sehr gut sein (per diversen online tests), und ich finde den einstellbaren Trailmodus interessant/ anders.

@der-gute 
Laut den Produktvorstellungen, die ich gelesen habe, ist die Gabel nicht travelbar.


----------



## frogmatic (3. August 2017)

Merci


----------



## boblike (4. August 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> *Endura Pakajak Jacke 15-17€ S-XXL
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/endura-pakajak-jacke-ss16/rp-prod140369
> 
> Da hab ich gerade das Popcorn geholt und der Spaß ist schon gelöscht!*





jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl. ein Regenjacken Schnäppchen in der Hand?
> Die Jacke soll günstig und möglichst leicht sein. Ich brauche keine Gore Membran. Sie soll im Worst-Case nur wasserdicht sein.
> 
> Danke



Wenn du 75€ mit Teilen aus dem Ausverkauf zusammen bekommst dann gibt es nochmal 10€ Rabatt


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kann man die 120er auf 100mm umbauen?



Hier die Antwort vom Service:

_Hallo der-gute,

das ist technisch möglich.
Allerdings mit etwas aufwand.
Man muss die Kolbenstange kürzen um 20mm und ein Spacer aus der Kartusche nehmen.
Es gibt leider kein anderen weg.

Danke und Gruß xxx


Mit freundlichen Grüßen | kind regards:
xxx| technical support
[email protected] |_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (4. August 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort vom Service:
> 
> _Hallo der-gute,
> 
> ...



bin ja Laie und lerne gerne dazu.. warum will man die 20mm kürzen?


----------



## EVHD (4. August 2017)

Weil der Rahmen nur für Gabel bis 120mm freigeben ist?


----------



## demlak (4. August 2017)

ah ok.. also für den Erhalt der Rahmengeometrie bei einem Rahmen der für 100mm konstruiert wurde.. klingt logisch.. danke =)


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2017)

EVHD schrieb:


> Weil der Rahmen nur für Gabel bis *100mm* freigeben ist?



lass mir grad einen Rahmen auf Maß schweissen...


----------



## jammerlappen (5. August 2017)

Dannn passt die Gabel ja auf gar keinen Fall


----------



## xlacherx (9. August 2017)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hier gibts auch noch Camelbak Kudus im Angebot http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shopby/camelbak.html
> 
> 8L 79.99€
> 12L 89,99€
> ...


Weiß jemand, ob bei dem Palos die Trinkblase dabei ist?


----------



## wartool (9. August 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob bei dem Palos die Trinkblase dabei ist?


ja ist drin! habe meinen von dort


----------



## xlacherx (9. August 2017)

wartool schrieb:


> ja ist drin! habe meinen von dort


okay danke... hast die Camelback tasche mal mit der von Evoc verglichen? Bin am überlgen ob ich die kaufen soll.. bei mir kommen aber wohl noch 8€ versand dazu.


----------



## JBL4435 (10. August 2017)

RCZ haut den DTSwiss E1650 Spline LRS in 27,5" für 159€ raus.
Code RCZWHL
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...th-w0e1650ahixs104292-w0e1650nhdrs104294.html

Kann einer was zu dem LRS sagen? Er ist wohl für Erstausrüster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. August 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort vom Service:
> _Hallo der-gute,
> das ist technisch möglich.
> Allerdings mit etwas aufwand.
> ...





demlak schrieb:


> bin ja Laie und lerne gerne dazu.. warum will man die 20mm kürzen?





EVHD schrieb:


> Weil der Rahmen nur für Gabel bis 120mm freigeben ist?





demlak schrieb:


> ah ok.. also für den Erhalt der Rahmengeometrie bei einem Rahmen der für 100mm konstruiert wurde.. klingt logisch.. danke =)





der-gute schrieb:


> lass mir grad einen Rahmen auf Maß schweissen...





jammerlappen schrieb:


> Dannn passt die Gabel ja auf gar keinen Fall



So...hab jetzt n Angebot, die Gabel auf 100 mm umzubauen. Soll 150€ kosten.

Macht dann 500€, lohnt sich das?
Meinungen?


----------



## demlak (10. August 2017)

meinung: wenn der rahmen eh noch geschweißt wird, lass ihn auf 120mm anpassen und erspare dir die ganze andere frickelei und kosten


----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

500€ für die Gabel ist jetzt kein großes Schnäppchen mehr. Wenn du die Gabel so toll findest ok, sonst lassen.


----------



## Auweh (10. August 2017)

Der Lr


JBL4435 schrieb:


> RCZ haut den DTSwiss E1650 Spline LRS in 27,5" für 159€ raus.
> Code RCZWHL
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...th-w0e1650ahixs104292-w0e1650nhdrs104294.html
> 
> Kann einer was zu dem LRS sagen? Er ist wohl für Erstausrüster.



Ist anscheinend beim Canyon Strive verbaut.


----------



## fone (10. August 2017)

Würde mich auch interessieren was der E1650 kann. Ist der identisch mit dem E1700 oder leichter?


----------



## Auweh (10. August 2017)

Laut Canyon Homepage leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (10. August 2017)

Auweh schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Homepage leichter.


Echt? Ich find nix dazu. Das wär ja nett.


----------



## Auweh (10. August 2017)

LAUFRÄDER DT SWISS M 1650 SPLINE

EXKLUSIVES LAUFRAD FÜR CANYON, EINE LEICHTERE FELGE (XM 401) ALS BEIM M1700 SPLINE VERRINGERT DIE ROTIERENDE MASSE
GERADER SPEICHENVERLAUF
PAWL SYSTEM NABEN
FELGENBREITE: 30MM

https://www.canyon.com/de-at/mtb/strive/2017/strive-al-6-0.html


----------



## Auweh (10. August 2017)

UPS........M mit E verwechselt!

Meine Posts bezüglich des LRS ignorieren.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. August 2017)

Auweh schrieb:


> LAUFRÄDER DT SWISS M 1650 SPLINE
> 
> EXKLUSIVES LAUFRAD FÜR CANYON, EINE LEICHTERE FELGE (XM 401) ALS BEIM M1700 SPLINE VERRINGERT DIE ROTIERENDE MASSE
> GERADER SPEICHENVERLAUF
> ...


Beim STRIVE CF 7.0 RACE steht was ähnliches:
DT SWISS E 1650 SPLINE

GERADER SPEICHENVERLAUF
SPLINE PAWL SYSTEM NABEN
FELGENBREITE: 30MM
Bedeutet: Keine Ratchet Nabe sondern mit Klinken und Feder.


----------



## bartos0815 (10. August 2017)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Beim STRIVE CF 7.0 RACE steht was ähnliches:
> DT SWISS E 1650 SPLINE
> 
> GERADER SPEICHENVERLAUF
> ...


wird wohl eine mischung sein aus E1900 und XM felge. für den preis jedenfalls ein schnapper!


----------



## Phi-Me (10. August 2017)

Die 401er istne top Felge für AM, fahre die selbst. Allerdings hat die keine 30mm. Denke da ist was falsch...


----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

Die XM 401 ist laut Dt nur 27mm breit (außen).
Hat Canyon ein wenig aufgerundet


----------



## Phi-Me (10. August 2017)

Ich denke eher, dass es sich um eine E512 handelt. 

Diese passt auch von der Optik her eher. (Baut höher)


----------



## fone (10. August 2017)

Vermutlich, wie beim E 1700 halt.
Kann aber auch sein, dass es eine 471 ist... bei Canyon sieht die auf einem Bild oben eher rund aus als eckig. Das wäre ja was...


----------



## AnAx (10. August 2017)

Die 471 hat aber wieder nur 25mm Innenbreite. Es könnte also die EX 511 sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (10. August 2017)

Kannst glaube ich davon ausgehen, dass die angesprochenen 30 mm für außen gelten...


----------



## AnAx (10. August 2017)

Laut Test des Strive CF 7.0 Race bei Enduro sind es 30mm Innenbreite: http://enduro-mtb.com/en/canyon-strive-cf-7-0-race-review/


----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Laut Test des Strive CF 7.0 Race bei Enduro sind es 30mm Innenbreite: http://enduro-mtb.com/en/canyon-strive-cf-7-0-race-review/
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 632434


Da steht nichts von Innenbreite. Ist mMn auch die Außenbreite gemeint.


----------



## Phi-Me (10. August 2017)

So ist es. Im englischen teil steht da nichts von innen...


----------



## AnAx (10. August 2017)

In der Bildunterschrift steht eindeutig:
"*Best of the Best*
Canyon weiß, worauf es ankommt, und verbaut am Vorderrad einen griffigen MAXXIS Minion DHR II in 2,40″ Breite mit griffiger 3C MaxxGrip-Gummimischung auf einer Felge mit 30 mm Innenbreite. Top!"

Tante Edit(h) sagt: In der deutschen Version steht das: http://enduro-mtb.com/canyon-strive-cf-7-0-race-test/


----------



## bartos0815 (10. August 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Die XM 401 ist laut Dt nur 27mm breit (außen).
> Hat Canyon ein wenig aufgerundet


XM481 oder M502 schätzt ich mal...


----------



## Phi-Me (10. August 2017)

481 käme gut hin. Dann passen auch die 30mm innen. Optisch kann das gut sein.


----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

Ok  Im Englischen haben sie sich das "inner" gespart.


----------



## AnAx (10. August 2017)

Das übersetzt Enduro selbst, das Magazin erscheint zweisprachig. Einfach oben links umstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

Jetzt haben wir's. Passt


----------



## AnAx (10. August 2017)

Die haben den Artikel mal bei FB verlinkt gehabt. Eventuell frag ich da nach der Arbeit mal nach


----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

Beim E1650 steht auch nichts von der genauen Felge.

"LAUFRÄDER DT SWISS E 1650 SPLINE

GERADER SPEICHENVERLAUF

SPLINE PAWL SYSTEM NABEN

FELGENBREITE: 30MM"

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/2017/strive-al-6-0-race.html?search=1&q=STRIVE+AL+6.0+RACE


----------



## AnAx (10. August 2017)

Auf den Bildern bei Canyon sehen die Felgen nicht geöst aus. Damit wären die 'M' oder 'E'-Felgen raus, es müsste also eine EX oder XM sein...


----------



## aibeekey (10. August 2017)

Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass das einfach E1700 mit 370er Naben statt 350er Naben sind? Dann wären die 30mm außen (25mm innen) und der Sperrklinken Freilauf der 370er ist glaub auch minimal leichter als die Zahnscheiben der 350er.

Im Enduro-MTB steht zu 90% blödsinn, denen sollte man also eh nicht trauen...


----------



## AnAx (10. August 2017)

Ich hab mir den Satz mal bestellt, mir passen 30 und 25mm Innenbreite, also relativ egal was kommt 

Berichte dann, aber wird ja noch 20 Werktage dauern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (10. August 2017)

Ich hab mal im Strive Thread nachgefragt. Sollte ja möglich sein das zu erfahren, wenn das 6.0 den LRS eh verbaut hat 

EDIT: angesichts der Tatsache, dass Canyon selbst bei Bikes mit dem E1900 die Felgenweite mit 25mm angibt und das in dem Fall ja auch die Innenbreite ist, könnte das ja auch für die E1650 gültig sein, mal sehen


----------



## AnAx (10. August 2017)

Das könnte schneller gehen als 20 Tage


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. August 2017)

https://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=149137&pagenum=403#commentid6417899


----------



## Goldi03421 (10. August 2017)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> 2016er LRS DTSWISS XM1501 27,5" für 299€
> Ohne Code und auf Lager
> Sonst nie unter 400€
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...ck-wxm1501agixs012458-wxm1501ngdas012459.html




Was haltet ihr von dem Laufradsatz? 
Welche Maulweite hat der wiederum? 

Top Angebot mit Seltenheitswert oder gibt es in der Gewichts- und Preisklasse immer wieder gute oder gar bessere  Alternativen (wie bspw denderzeit diskutierten)?


----------



## rebirth (10. August 2017)

Hi, der müsste 22,5mm haben.


----------



## Goldi03421 (10. August 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, der müsste 22,5mm haben.



Danke dir für die Info. Dann lass ich die Finger davon - ist mir doch etwas zu schmal.


----------



## LTB (11. August 2017)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Laufradsatz?
> Welche Maulweite hat der wiederum?
> 
> Top Angebot mit Seltenheitswert oder gibt es in der Gewichts- und Preisklasse immer wieder gute oder gar bessere  Alternativen (wie bspw denderzeit diskutierten)?



Ich habe den vor Wochen bei RCZ gekauft, die haben 22,5mm Innenweite. Habe auch weniger bezahlt gehabt...ca 273€ oder so


----------



## fone (11. August 2017)

Ich hab den XM1501 Anfang des Jahres gekauft 330... (Sauerrei!) Ich find ihn großartig.
22,5mm reichen mir locker für einen 1600g LRS.
30mm wären mir fast zu viel beim E1650, hatte mit 25mm gerechnet, bin gespannt was kommt.


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2017)

Schade das der E1650 keine zahnscheiben hat.


----------



## dani08051991 (11. August 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schade das der E1650 keine zahnscheiben hat.


Wär ich mir garnicht sicher, bei Canyon steht auch beim E1700 Pawl Freilauf und der hat auch zahnscheibe. Die silbernen Naben sehen auch eher nach den 1700ern aus, also mit Zahnscheibe. Aber wissen kann mans natürlich nie ganau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. August 2017)

Ihr verwirrt mich... 



AnAx schrieb:


> Das könnte schneller gehen als 20 Tage


Wieso?


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2017)

Oh man


----------



## hasardeur (11. August 2017)

1700er Spline Two = Zahnscheiben, 1900er Spline Two = Sperrklinken. Egal, ob M, E,  X. Warum schaut Ihr auf Canyon und nicht DT-Swiss?

Maulweite innen:

E = 25 mm
M = 22,5 mm
X = 20 mm

Anwendungsbereich: E = *E*nduro, M = All *M*ountain, X = *X*C


----------



## fone (11. August 2017)

Warum? Weil es denn Laufradsatz auf der DTSwiss Seite nicht gibt.
X ist nicht zwingend XC. Dann eher XR.
Gibt XR, XM, XE->EX.

Und es gibt breitere Felgen als 25mm. Zb.  XM 1501 40mm. Innen.


----------



## MrBrightside (11. August 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 1700er Spline Two = Zahnscheiben, 1900er Spline Two = Sperrklinken. Egal, ob M, E,  X. Warum schaut Ihr auf Canyon und nicht DT-Swiss?
> 
> Maulweite innen:
> 
> ...


Es handelt sich ja hier um 
1650

Den bietet halt Canyon normalerweise exklusiv an Kompletträdern an. Auf der DT Seite gibt es den nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (11. August 2017)

Bezog sich alles nur auf die 1700er und 1900er Spline LR-Sätze. Da gibt es nur E, M, X.



dani08051991 schrieb:


> Wär ich mir garnicht sicher, bei Canyon steht auch beim E1700 Pawl Freilauf und der hat auch zahnscheibe.



Da steht 1700er, nicht 1650.


----------



## dani08051991 (11. August 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 1700er Spline Two = Zahnscheiben, 1900er Spline Two = Sperrklinken. Egal, ob M, E,  X. Warum schaut Ihr auf Canyon und nicht DT-Swiss?
> 
> Maulweite innen:
> 
> ...


Weil es die E1650 bei DT Swiss direkt nicht gibt, soweit ich das gesehen hab nur bei Canyon Da steht allerdings Pawl dabei.
Ich hab nur angemerkt das man das vielleicht nicht zu Ernst nehmen soll weil bei manchen Canyon Rädern auch beim E1700 Pawl steht, was bekanntlich nicht stimmt.


----------



## fone (11. August 2017)

edit:



hasardeur schrieb:


> Bezog sich alles nur auf die 1700er und 1900er Spline LR-Sätze. Da gibt es nur E, M, X.


Achso, ja. Jetzt hab ichs gecheckt.

Aber es wurde auch schon festgestellt, dass die Felge bei Canyon ungeöst aussieht. Damit wären die E und M (und X) eigentlich schon alle raus.


----------



## dani08051991 (11. August 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bezog sich alles nur auf die 1700er und 1900er Spline LR-Sätze. Da gibt es nur E, M, X.
> 
> 
> 
> Da steht 1700er, nicht 1650.


es geht aber um die 1650 und ich schreib ja sogar das die 1700 Zahnscheibe hat und man daher ihre Angaben nicht so genau nehmen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. August 2017)

Na dann hilft wohl nur kaufen und nachsehen oder eine Mail an RCZ schreiben (oder DT, oder Canyon).

Auf der anderen Seite - Warum unbedingt Ratchet? Der LRS ist günstig, leicht und stabil. Mir würde das genügen, habe nur kein passendes Rad ;-)


----------



## fone (11. August 2017)

Ist eh schon bestellt.  

Wir warten jetzt 1,5 Monate, spekulieren und rätzeln derweil weiter und lassen uns dann überraschen.

Die Idee DT Swiss anzuschreiben ist aber gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## aibeekey (11. August 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Die Idee DT Swiss anzuschreiben ist aber gar nicht so schlecht.



Mein Plan im Canyon Forum nachzufragen ist ja nicht aufgegangen, wäre aber immernoch am schnellsten.
Wäre ja auch bezüglich Freilauf zielführend.
Keine Ahnung warum sich da keiner mit seiner Schüssel auskennt...


----------



## fone (11. August 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Mein Plan im Canyon Forum nachzufragen ist ja nicht aufgegangen, wäre aber immernoch am schnellsten.
> Wäre ja auch bezüglich Freilauf zielführend.
> Keine Ahnung warum sich da keiner mit seiner Schüssel auskennt...


Hab schon gesehen, dass da nichts kam...


----------



## aibeekey (11. August 2017)

Vermutlich werden DT Swiss SystemLRS erstmal pauschal gegen welche vom Guru getauscht. Ich mein: 28 speichen straight Pull? Wie soll man da denn mitten im Alpencross Ersatz bekommen?


----------



## AnAx (11. August 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wieso?



Schneller als 20 Tage bezog sich auf die mögliche Antwortzeit im Canyon-Forum. Inzwischen bin ich mir da aber nicht mehr sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. August 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Schneller als 20 Tage bezog sich auf die mögliche Antwortzeit im Canyon-Forum. Inzwischen bin ich mir da aber nicht mehr sicher


 Wenn man bei Canyon direkt nachfragen würde, würde die Antwort sicher nach den Laufräder eintreffen, wenn überhaupt.


marx. schrieb:


> Vermutlich werden DT Swiss SystemLRS erstmal pauschal gegen welche vom Guru getauscht. Ich mein: 28 speichen straight Pull? Wie soll man da denn mitten im Alpencross Ersatz bekommen?


28 Speichen? Wie soll man damit überhaupt krass den abgesenkten Boardstein droppen? unfahrbar.


----------



## aibeekey (11. August 2017)

Auch noch interessant wäre: IS oder Center Lock?
Und falls letzteres: Adapter mit dabei?


----------



## fone (11. August 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Auch noch interessant wäre: IS oder Center Lock?
> Und falls letzteres: Adapter mit dabei?


vermute CL, bzw. sieht danach aus.







glaub nicht, dass ein Adapter dabei ist. War beim XM 1501 auch nicht. 
ist immerhin RCZ, da ist selten was dabei.


----------



## CrossX (11. August 2017)

Bei meinen XM war auch nichts bei. Fahre die Laufräder seit Januar, am Enduro mit 22,5 mm. Und ich lebe noch. Leben am Limit [emoji44]


----------



## Jaerrit (11. August 2017)

Naja, ich hab mein X1900 Hinterrad am Hardtail (28 Speichen SP) durch eine doofe Aktion easy zerstört. Wirklich gestürzt war ich nicht mal, total unvorbereitet versehentlich 20cm abgehoben, kopflastig gelandet, mit dem Hintern auf dem Hinterrad abgesetzt, da war es krumm... Zugegeben 29", aber ob 32-Loch normale Speichen nicht schon ein wenig robuster sind, gerade wenn es um etwas anderes als Waldautobahn geht, das sehe ich heute auch etwas anders. Wobei der Kurs für beide LRS in meinen Augen super ist, da kann man es riskieren finde ich


----------



## hasardeur (11. August 2017)

x1900 ist das labilste Laufrad bei DT Swiss. Eventuell war da auch die Speichenspannung nicht mehr gut oder sonst etwas im Argen. Ich fahre die EX 471 29" mit 28 Speichen in gröberem Gelände. Das Teil läuft bisher 1A rund. 32 Speichen wären zwar noch stabiler, aber bisher langen die 28. Die EX 471 ist allerdings auch ein anderes Kaliber bzgl. Stabilität.


----------



## Jaerrit (11. August 2017)

Ich weiß, ich weiß, es war auch nicht wirklich XC was ich damit veranstaltet habe  Aber unkaputtbar is der Kram nun auch nicht so wie manche das hier darstellen. Seit ich EX 471 und EX 511 in 32L mit richtigen Speichen fahre ist alles top


----------



## fone (11. August 2017)

Man kann alles kaputt bekommen.


----------



## Jaerrit (11. August 2017)

Das ist wohl klar, ich wollte auch nur den kleinen Einwand anführen, das 32 Loch J-Bend halt evtl doch einen Vorteil gegenüber 28 Loch Straight Pull haben KÖNNEN was die Stabilität angeht. Mit 100kg fahrfertig mit voller Montur ist das interessant, mit 65kg fahrfertig vermutlich irrelevant... Is doch alles tutti


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2017)

Auf nachfrage bei rcz kommt leider nur "private sale und deswegen kA"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillepalle127 (11. August 2017)

fone schrieb:


> vermute CL, bzw. sieht danach aus.
> 
> glaub nicht, dass ein Adapter dabei ist. War beim XM 1501 auch nicht.
> ist immerhin RCZ, da ist selten was dabei.


Am Vorderrad kann man die 6Loch Aufnahme doch nicht übersehen?


----------



## aibeekey (11. August 2017)

Laut Canyon Support Chat zu den 1650ern:

- 3 Pawl System Freilauf
- 30mm Außenbreite

Und auf den Canyon Produktbildern sieht man auch, dass es IS 6 Loch ist, ist mir aufgefallen


----------



## Phi-Me (11. August 2017)

Für den Preis kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. 

Würde ja auch gerne zuschlagen, aber habe auch keine Anwendung dafür...


----------



## Jaerrit (11. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Würde ja auch gerne zuschlagen, aber habe auch keine Anwendung dafür...



Ja und  Kaufen kann man doch mal, Restekiste füllen und so 

Es gibt da ja auch passende Rahmen, Gabeln, usw...


----------



## Phi-Me (11. August 2017)

Ich muss ja immer über die ganzen Leute hier schmunzeln, die Angst vor ihren Frauen haben, weil sie so viel Mist anschleppen... 

... Wenn ich aber drüber nachdenke, was ich mir anhören darf, wenn der dritte 27.5er Laufradsatz hier rumfliegt, krieg auch ich das schauern im Nacken


----------



## johnny blaze (11. August 2017)

Den LRS gibt's ja jetzt eh nicht mehr. Auf dem Handy sehe ich nur noch das Hinterrad einzeln. 

Damit können wir dann ja zu nem neuen Kaufanreiz für mich kommen..ich warte


----------



## nationrider (11. August 2017)

Reicht doch: lern Wheelie fahren


----------



## platt_ziege (11. August 2017)

hat jemand für einen (noch) noob einen "4dummies" link, welche laufräder wieso, weshlab, warum zu welchen gabeln etc passen?
anscheinend ist die zeit vorbei, wo man nur gucken musste, ob steckachse oder normale ;-)
danke schön!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. August 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (11. August 2017)

Es gibt schnellspanner, 15mm oder 20mm Steckachse. Breite in der Regel 100mm oder Boost 110mm...
Das sollten die wichtigsten Daten sein.
Höhe je nach Laufradgroesse 26, 27,5 oder 29 Zoll


----------



## GoldenerGott (12. August 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Ich muss ja immer über die ganzen Leute hier schmunzeln, die Angst vor ihren Frauen haben, weil sie so viel Mist anschleppen...
> 
> ... Wenn ich aber drüber nachdenke, was ich mir anhören darf, wenn der dritte 27.5er Laufradsatz hier rumfliegt, krieg auch ich das schauern im Nacken


Wäre ja auch geschickter, statt drei LRS für je 300€ nur einen für 700€ zu kaufen, der genau so ist, wie man ihn braucht.


----------



## rms69 (12. August 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch geschickter, statt drei LRS für je 300€ nur einen für 700€ zu kaufen, der genau so ist, wie man ihn braucht.


Genau! Ich sage meiner Frau auch immer sie soll sich ein paar bequeme fairtrade HighHeels in einer geilen Farbe kaufen, die wir auch beim Bergsteigen verwenden können, die dürfen dann ruhig etwas mehr kosten.
Sie versteht es aber einfach nicht


----------



## Phi-Me (12. August 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch geschickter, statt drei LRS für je 300€ nur einen für 700€ zu kaufen, der genau so ist, wie man ihn braucht.



Wenn man dann nicht immer noch die Reifen beim tausch wechseln müsste... 

... Oder haste da auch was nettes für die Wochenendtour und den Bikepark?


----------



## veraono (12. August 2017)

Tja wer was braucht oder nicht ....
Kenne auch  Freunde die einen LRS mit einem Paar Reifen  inkl. für 200 Euro haben und dabei nichts vermissen.
--> Sinnlose Diskussion


----------



## nationrider (12. August 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Tja wer was braucht oder nicht ....
> Kenne auch  Freunde die einen LRS mit einem Paar Reifen  inkl. für 200 Euro haben und dabei nichts vermissen.
> --> Sinnlose Diskussion


Und das sind oft die richtig fixen Jungs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (12. August 2017)

Bin mir auch sicher, dass Geschwindigkeit und Anzahl der Laufradsätze irgendwie korrelieren, ihr seid ganz nah dran.


----------



## Phi-Me (12. August 2017)

Vermisst hab ich damals auch nichts, aber  so ein 1700 Gramm Laufradsatz macht schon Spaß, wenn man mehr als 2 Meter in den Wald zu fahren hat 

Jeder wie er will...


----------



## Asko (12. August 2017)

Ich poste das jetzt einfach mal hier weil es nirgends so richtig gut passt:

Hab gestern einen Shop gefunden der mir bislang unbekannt war, zumindest schalten sie wohl relativ wenig Onlinewerbung (oder ich war bislang blind  )
https://www.breuninger.com

Haben unter anderen ein paar ganz nette Angebote für Maloja Sachen: https://www.breuninger.com/marken/maloja/md9/sport/products.cmd?v_sale=true

zB Bikeshort STEINACHM von 95 auf 50 Reduziert in allen Größen https://www.breuninger.com/maloja-radhose-steinachm/1000617188/detail.cmd

Als Neukunde gibt es ab 79€ einen 10€ Gutscheincode: NEU617


----------



## GoldenerGott (12. August 2017)

Der original LRS, der am Bike dabei ist, wiegt meistens etwas mehr. So ist das jedenfalls bei dem Bike, das ich jede Sekunde hier erwarte. Den nehme ich, wenn ich mal in einen Bikepark fahre (was seltenst vorkommt). Da kommen dann DH-Schlappen drauf. Im Bikepark ist das Laufradgewicht egal. Geht ja nur bergab.

Für die Tour werde ich mir einen 1600 g LRS kaufen. Der darf dann 700€ kosten. Da ich Boost brauche, müsste ich da eh noch bis nächstes Jahr warten, dass RCZ einen günstigen XM1501 30 mm LRS verkauft. Ohne Angebot günstiger und besser ist aber sowieso der Newmen Evolution sl a.30. 

Braucht ihr noch einen LRS für Street und noch einen für Overnighter, oder weshalb 3 LRS?


----------



## Phi-Me (12. August 2017)

Ich glaube, dass wir aneinander vorbei reden...

Ich sagte ja, dass es bei mir keine Anwendung für den LRS gibt, der nur so schweine günstig war, dass ich überlegte ihn einfach so zu holen.

Ich handhabe das mit den 2 Sätzen genau wie du. Nur dass bei 95 kg 1700 gramm schon ganz ok ist...


----------



## der-gute (12. August 2017)

Asko schrieb:


> Ich poste das jetzt einfach mal hier weil es nirgends so richtig gut passt:
> 
> Hab gestern einen Shop gefunden der mir bislang unbekannt war, zumindest schalten sie wohl relativ wenig Onlinewerbung (oder ich war bislang blind  )
> https://www.breuninger.com
> ...



Breuninger ist eigentlich DAS edlere Kaufhaus in Stuttgart direkt am Marktplatz.
Es hat mehrere Filialen und auch größere Malls, die heissen dann Breuningerland.

Der Webshop kam dann einfach irgendwann dazu...


----------



## Blaubarschbub (15. August 2017)

jofland schrieb:


> Lampe Fenix BC30R für ca. 80€. Newsletter-Gutschein und Cashback über shoop nutzen.
> 
> Gültig bis Dienstag, Lieferzeit ca. 10 Tage.
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke.  Versuche vergeblich zu bestellen, kann es nicht anklicken.  Gibt's einen mir nicht bekannten Trick?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. August 2017)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Erstmal danke.  Versuche vergeblich zu bestellen, kann es nicht anklicken.  Gibt's einen mir nicht bekannten Trick?



Ich sehe bei Outdoor-Broker nur die BC-20??? Und die ist ausverkauft


----------



## jofland (15. August 2017)

Dann wird die Aktion wohl abgelaufen sein. Die haben dort immer ein maximales Kontingent und einen festen Endzeitpunkt.


----------



## nosaint77 (16. August 2017)

jofland schrieb:


> Lampe Fenix BC30R für ca. 80€. Newsletter-Gutschein und Cashback über shoop nutzen.
> 
> Gültig bis Dienstag, Lieferzeit ca. 10 Tage.
> 
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/fenix-bc30r-top-bike-led-akku-lampe-zum-bestpreis-1033753



Wem das Angebot durch die Lappen ging, diese hier finde ich als würdigen Ersatz (wenn auch nicht 100%ig):

https://www.amazon.de/INTEY-Fahrrad...beleuchtung-Fernbedienungstaste/dp/B06XW91J1J

Hab ich seit kurzem und finde sie gut, bis auf die Halterung. Da werde ich mir selbst was basteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. August 2017)

Falls jemand das Centurion Trailbanger aus dem Schnäppchen-Thread bestellen möchte, lieber vorher nochmal den Nubuk-Thread unter Sonstige Bikethemen lesen, damit er weiß, auf was er sich u. U. einlässt.


----------



## Sadem (17. August 2017)

tackleberry schrieb:


> *MTB Fully - Scott Genius 720 Plus - 2016*
> für 1.572,12 Euro aus England.
> 
> Gibt nochmal 10% Rabatt wenn man die Gutscheincodes "BIKE10" oder "FLASH10" nutzt.
> ...



Ich finds gut, besonders wenn man den guten EURGBP Kurs bedenkt! 2X10 Gruppe is halt ein wenig old-School aber sonst denk ich gutes Bike.


----------



## wesone (17. August 2017)

tackleberry schrieb:


> *MTB Fully - Scott Genius 720 Plus - 2016*
> für 1.572,12 Euro aus England.
> 
> Gibt nochmal 10% Rabatt wenn man die Gutscheincodes "BIKE10" oder "FLASH10" nutzt.
> ...



Definitiv.

Ist halt ein Plusbike, aber definitiv ein Superangebot.


----------



## MrBrightside (17. August 2017)

tackleberry schrieb:


> *MTB Fully - Scott Genius 720 Plus - 2016*
> für 1.572,12 Euro aus England.
> 
> Gibt nochmal 10% Rabatt wenn man die Gutscheincodes "BIKE10" oder "FLASH10" nutzt.
> ...


Sieht sehr gut aus. Wenn der Versand preislich noch ok ist.


----------



## tackleberry (17. August 2017)

wesone schrieb:


> Definitiv.
> 
> Ist halt ein Plusbike, aber definitiv ein Superangebot.



Was ist denn ein Plusbike?


----------



## piilu (17. August 2017)

Die korrekte Frage wäre wohl was war ein Plusbike. 
Eins mit 27+ Bereifung


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. August 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Fox 36 Float 27,5" 170mm FIT HSC/LSC Boost Federgabel 2017 für nur 569€!
> 
> Da musste ich mir tatsächlich gerade die Augen reiben.



Bei der Variante mit 180 mm musste ich mir aufgrund des gleichen Preises noch mehr die Augen reiben


----------



## xlacherx (18. August 2017)

wenn ich jetzt ein brauchen würde, hätt ich die glatt mal bestellt  aber ich wüsste nicht, wo ich die einbauen soll


----------



## Epictetus (19. August 2017)

Dafür werden die jetzt teuer im Bikemarkt verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (19. August 2017)

also ich hab sie mir gekauft um sie zu fahren


----------



## Epictetus (19. August 2017)

Ich will meine standard durch boost austauschen und möglichst ohne Verlust verkaufen


----------



## culoduro (19. August 2017)

Falls jemand einen Marzocchi 053 in 216*63 beim Bike components sie gekauft hat und ihn doch nicht will --> bitte PN!


----------



## Phi-Me (19. August 2017)

Boah, das hat echt keiner geteilt?!

Zum Glück passt bei mir auch 222mm...

Ich suche schon seit nem Jahr nach nem passenden Angebot.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Phi-Me (19. August 2017)

odysseus schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen Marzocchi 053 in 216*63 beim Bike components sie gekauft hat und ihn doch nicht will --> bitte PN!


Kannste nicht die 7mm traveln?

Dann haste beim 222er zum schluss nen 215er 63mm hub

Siehe hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tech-specs-tuning-marzocchi-053-s3c2r.781232/


----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/dt-swi...th-w0e1650ahixs104292-w0e1650nhdrs104294.html
> 
> mit Code *RCZDTS *für 170 Euro


Schade Code geht nicht bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. August 2017)

RCZ-Aktionen gelten nur am Tag der Veröffentlichung, kommen aber alle paar Tage wieder.


----------



## nosaint77 (22. August 2017)

mi2 schrieb:


> NORTHWAVE EXTREME H2O jacke für 45 euro. für den herbst bestimmt nicht schlecht.
> https://www.alltricks.de/F-32744-te...Ax3eSK1iuy-KsohqPfLurBoCwkUQAvD_BwE#ectrans=1



Mein Tipp... Castelli nanoflex perfetto. Warten auf Schnäppchen, zuschlagen, auf lange Zeit zufrieden sein. Kostet zwar trotz Schnäppchenpreis mehr als die northwave, ist aber ein top Teil. Meine beste Anschaffung bisher, werde noch ne radlhose mit nanoflex kaufen wenn als schnapper verfügbar.


----------



## Albireo (23. August 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> SRAM GX1 1000 GXP (68/73mm) Kurbel 170mm 30Z KB für ca. 56€
> 
> Truvativ Descendant Direct Mount GXP Kurbel 170mm 34Z oder 32Z Boost für ca. 90€



Hat jemand die GX Kurbel bestellt und kann mir sagen, ob man den Spider entfernen kann, sodass man direct mount Kettenblätter benutzen kann?


----------



## AndiBar361 (23. August 2017)

Das sieht man auf dem Bild dass es bei der GX nicht geht


----------



## demlak (23. August 2017)

was @AndiBar361 sagt... kurbelarm und spider sind wohl eins


----------



## hardtails (23. August 2017)

Albireo schrieb:


> Hat jemand die GX Kurbel bestellt und kann mir sagen, ob man den Spider entfernen kann, sodass man direct mount Kettenblätter benutzen kann?



sram 1000: spider fest
sram 1400: spider demontierbar


----------



## Schnipp (23. August 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> sram 1000: spider fest


GX 1000 Boost: spider demontierbar


----------



## Albireo (23. August 2017)

Ist die boost Version eine andere Kurbel? Ich dachte da wäre nur ein Kettenblatt mit anderem Offset dran.


----------



## Schnipp (23. August 2017)

Genau. 
Aber die 1000er Boost ist schon mit demontierbarem Spider. 

Mit LK 94 Kettenblättern ist man aufgeschmissen, mit DM KB kann man die aber nutzen, das DM KB muss nur den richtigen Offset haben.


----------



## Jaerrit (23. August 2017)

Einfach die neue Truvativ Descendant bei Bike Compontens bestellen, hat zwar Lieferzeit, ist aber Optik und Gewicht nach identisch mit der neuen GX inklusive Eagle KB...

https://www.bike-components.de/de/T...Eagle-GXP-12-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-2018-p57707/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (23. August 2017)

Ui, DM Kurbel für 70€ inkl. KB. Ist eine Ansage.


----------



## Jaerrit (23. August 2017)

Lieferung leider erst im November... Wem das Design nicht gefällt, gibt auch die Stylo, was dezenter


----------



## demlak (23. August 2017)

kenn mich leider mit der Thematik noch nicht so aus.. kann ich damit ohne Umbauten meine SLX Hollowtech II Kurbel ersetzen?


----------



## Jaerrit (23. August 2017)

Ohne Umbauten ist relativ, ein passendes Lager bräuchtest Du, was hast Du für einen Lagerstandard? BSA, sprich in den Rahmen eingeschraubte Lagerschalen oder Pressfit?


----------



## demlak (23. August 2017)

kein plan.. ist ein giant reign 2 ltd 2016
wie gesagt.. kurbel ist für mich #neuland


----------



## Jaerrit (23. August 2017)

Ok, pressfit... "Einfach" ist anders, pressfit ist nun auch kein Hexenwerk, aber aus Jux andere Lager einpressen macht die Lagersitze nicht besser. Willst/hast auf 1-Fach umgebaut? Die Kurbel müsste 104er Lochkreis haben, da bekommst ein 30er Oval-KB zB von Absolute Black, kleiner geht nicht mit dem Lochkreis. Wenn das Lager noch gut ist halt nach einer RaceFace Aeffect Ausschau, die passt meines Wissens in Shimano Lager.


----------



## demlak (23. August 2017)

jopp.. umbau auf 1-fach..

wenns nicht so mal eben ein austauschen ist und am ende teurer wird, lass ich es.. dann bleib ich bei der 2-fach kurbel und hau da noch spacer an die kettenblattschrauben.. ist ja kein beinbruch.. 

und zu der zahnzahl.. ich fahr 38er kb =)


----------



## johnny blaze (24. August 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp... Castelli nanoflex perfetto. Warten auf Schnäppchen, zuschlagen, auf lange Zeit zufrieden sein. Kostet zwar trotz Schnäppchenpreis mehr als die northwave, ist aber ein top Teil. Meine beste Anschaffung bisher, werde noch ne radlhose mit nanoflex kaufen wenn als schnapper verfügbar.


Oha. Danke für den Tipp! Habe ich mir grad bestellt. Die Castelli Sachen sind echt top! 

Hab sie bei wiggle für 125 gefunden. Mit dem Gutschein paypal-20 und nem Füllartikel kommt man auf 105 Euro inkl. Versand. 
Scheint unschlagbar günstig zu sein. 

Wer Neukunde ist, kann mir gern seine Email Adresse schicken. Dann werbe ich denjenigen innerhalb weniger Sekunden. 
Ihr bekommt nen 12 Euro Gutschein on top und ich auch


----------



## Asko (25. August 2017)

Hat jemand ne Idee welche Kurbel von SRAM das ist die es gerade für 140€ bei RCZ gibt?
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/s...bon-34t-gxp-175mm-w-o-bb-04-207-002-004.html#

Dem Kettenblatt nach scheint es ja keine Eagle Kurbel zu sein, und eine X1 Eagle gibts auch nicht.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon das es 2017 meine ich auch schon keine X1 11fach mehr gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki_d (25. August 2017)

Scheint mir ne S2100 Carbon zu sein. Also die XO Carbon nur ohne Beschriftung. Das Kettenblatt sieht aber irgendwie nach Stahl aus. Wobei ich dachte es gibt nur das 28er XSync in Stahl ...


----------



## mailo23 (25. August 2017)

Asko schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee welche Kurbel von SRAM das ist die es gerade für 140€ bei RCZ gibt?
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/s...bon-34t-gxp-175mm-w-o-bb-04-207-002-004.html#
> 
> Dem Kettenblatt nach scheint es ja keine Eagle Kurbel zu sein, und eine X1 Eagle gibts auch nicht.
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon das es 2017 meine ich auch schon keine X1 11fach mehr gab.



OEM Only. Laut Internet ca. 570g mit Kettenblatt

(http://forums.mtbr.com/sram/new-sram-x1-carbon-crank-1016464.html)


----------



## un..inc (25. August 2017)

Bei dem Teil ist so einiges diffus...
Wenn man nach der englischen sucht, landet man bei der X01 Eagle Kurbel.
Das Bild ist das was bei MTBR verlinkt wird.
Mittlerweile ist wenigstens überall ein 34er Kettenblatt angegeben.
Trotzdem hab ich die mal bestellt, weil ich eh gerade eine suche...


----------



## gabemtb (25. August 2017)

volki_d schrieb:


> Scheint mir ne S2100 Carbon zu sein. Also die XO Carbon nur ohne Beschriftung. Das Kettenblatt sieht aber irgendwie nach Stahl aus. Wobei ich dachte es gibt nur das 28er XSync in Stahl ...


Ich vermute eher das es die gleiche Kurbel ist wie die neue 2018er Truvativ Descendant bzw. Stylo in Carbon. https://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/stylo-carbon-crankset#sm.000000ut4dzz2bdk0wfr4dem59wqi

Halt als OEM Version im X1 Design. Ich habe die neue Descendant Carbon Kurbel in PF30 170mm vor kurzem gekauft, Gewicht 572gr. inkl. 32 Kettenblatt. Hat 179,- gekostet.


----------



## MMay (25. August 2017)

Moin,
Überlege die Kurbel auch zu kaufen. Hab aber eine blöde Frage. Ist bei Sram Kurbeln der Unterschied zwischen Boost und kein Boost nur das Kettenblatt? (3mm und 6mm Offset) oder gibt es auch bei der Kurbel Unterschiede?


----------



## MMay (25. August 2017)

gabemtb schrieb:


> Ich habe die neue Descendant Carbon Kurbel in PF30 170mm vor kurzem gekauft, Gewicht 572gr. inkl. 32 Kettenblatt. Hat 179,- gekostet.



Wo gibt's die für 179 € ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (25. August 2017)

MMay schrieb:


> Moin,
> Überlege die Kurbel auch zu kaufen. Hab aber eine blöde Frage. Ist bei Sram Kurbeln der Unterschied zwischen Boost und kein Boost nur das Kettenblatt? (3mm und 6mm Offset) oder gibt es auch bei der Kurbel Unterschiede?


Die GXP Kurbeln sind gleich. Nur das KB ist anders.


----------



## Ghoste (25. August 2017)

MMay schrieb:


> Moin,
> Überlege die Kurbel auch zu kaufen.



Hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber für ne Carbon Kurbel dann doch recht schwer wenn die Angeben stimmen. Da kann ich auch bei meiner derzeitigen nicht Carbon Kurbel bleiben...


----------



## MMay (25. August 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber für ne Carbon Kurbel dann doch recht schwer wenn die Angeben stimmen. Da kann ich auch bei meiner derzeitigen nicht Carbon Kurbel bleiben...



Die XX1 Eagle Kurbel wiegt doch nur 50g weniger, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## un..inc (25. August 2017)

MMay schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die für 179 € ?



https://www.bike-components.de/de/s/?keywords=truvativ


----------



## Sash1985 (25. August 2017)

Huhu
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Preisangebot für einen montageständer. Weiß wer Was?


----------



## Jaerrit (25. August 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Weiß wer Was?



Ich weiß was... 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/page-168#post-14735695


----------



## damonsta (27. August 2017)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Nö, nur die Pedanten und Scrollamateure.
> Btw - 10% auf alles bei Jehle
> http://jehlebikes.de/
> Anhang anzeigen 637883



http://www.jehlebikes.de/schaltwerk-shimano-deore-xt-shadow-1.html

Wieviel % müsste der Gutschein da haben damit man hier zu einem marktfähigen Preis kommt?


----------



## AltaSack (27. August 2017)

Die Antwort ist - wie fast immer - 42.


----------



## GoldenerGott (28. August 2017)

MMay schrieb:


> Die XX1 Eagle Kurbel wiegt doch nur 50g weniger, oder täusche ich mich da?


GX Eagle: 610 - 662 g je nach Ausführung ohne Angabe ob mit oder ohne Kettenblatt
XO1 11-fach: 645 g in GXP und 175 mm mit 32 T laut SRAM. Bike-Components gibt 546 g an.

Bei den Carbon 12-fach Kurbeln wird es aktuell witzigerweise nicht mehr angegeben, wieviel sie wiegen. Siehe 11-fach ist der Unterschied auch vernachlässigbar gegenüber der neuen GX oder einer Race Face Aeffect SL. Für 60 - 100 g 200 EUR mehr ausgeben ist teuer.


----------



## Schnipp (28. August 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/06/08/sram-gx-eagle-test/


Bei R2-Bike wurde die GX Eagle GXP mit 631gr. gewogen inkl. KB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casir (1. September 2017)

Weiss jemand wieviel die E1650 Spline Laufräder wiegen?


----------



## bartos0815 (1. September 2017)

casir schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wieviel die E1650 Spline Laufräder wiegen?


1950 gr!


----------



## sp00n82 (1. September 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/dt-swi...th-w0e1650ahixs104292-w0e1650nhdrs104294.html
> 
> mit Code *RCZDTS *für 170 Euro


Hat jemand inzwischen denn die DT Swiss E1650 Spline erhalten? (z.B. @bartos0815 oder @AnAx)
Stimmen die spekulierten 30mm Außenbreite und damit ~25mm Innenbreite?


----------



## aibeekey (1. September 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand inzwischen denn die DT Swiss E1650 Spline erhalten? (z.B. @bartos0815 oder @AnAx)
> Stimmen die spekulierten 30mm Außenbreite und damit ~25mm Innenbreite?



Letzter Stand durch den Canyon Strive Thread:
30mm Maulweite UND Zahnscheiben Freilauf


----------



## AnAx (1. September 2017)

Hi @sp00n82, erhalten habe ich den Satz noch nicht. Von DT habe ich als Info zu dem Laufradsatz bekommen, dass er ERTRO 584x30mm hat und auf der DT 350 Nabe basiert (also Zahnscheibenfreilauf hat)...mal sehen, bin gespannt


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. September 2017)

Alle zusammengeklaubten Infos aus den Strive-Threads, von RCZ und vom oh so kompetenten Canyon-Chat:


DT 350er Naben mit 18ner Zahnscheiben
30mm Innenbreite
6-Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme
Shimano/klassischer Freilauf (wobei ich mir da vom Foto her nicht sicher bin. Bei Canyon gibts beides. Ist halt recht dunkel  http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/media/catalog/product/cache/31/image/800x600/17f82f742ffe127f42dca9de82fb58b1/p/h/photo-35113.jpg 

Speichen DT Competition
Gewicht ~1800g

Gibts vll ab nächstes Jahr Boost beim Strive wenn se die Dinger jetzt verkloppen.


----------



## AltaSack (3. September 2017)

ich persönlich halte diese Art von RCZ aber auch zahlreicher Anderer - auch non-MTB-Metier Händler - eher für Absicht, denn ähh Oberflächlichkeit bis Unkenntnis.

Das Fehlen teils grundlegendster und zur Beurteilung des Produkts quasi unerlässlicher Infos ist einfach nur ärgerlich.

Wäre da nicht meine stark ausgeprägte Schnapperjäger-Mentalität  müsste man ernsthaft sein Kaufverhalten in Frage stellen.


----------



## Ghoste (3. September 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> 1950 gr!





JohSch schrieb:


> Alle zusammengeklaubten Infos aus den Strive-Threads, von RCZ und vom oh so kompetenten Canyon-Chat:
> 
> 
> DT 350er Naben mit 18ner Zahnscheiben
> ...



Schon sehr verlockend! Überlege die ganze Zeit bei dem Preis, obwohl ich sie nicht aktuell benötige!
Mit meinem DT Swiss LR von RCZ bin ich voll zufrieden, hab damals 110€ für das VR gezahlt. 
Die wären jetzt etwas breiter, und vor allem fürs HR ein deutlicher Unterschied.

Die Gewichtsfrage lässt mich aber nicht los. 150g Unterschied bei den Zitaten sind doch ordentlich...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. September 2017)

Such halt das Forum durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (3. September 2017)

Kaffeesatzleserei... Kaufen, einfach kaufen! Zur Not fürs Doppelte in den Bikemarkt, jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf 

Oder halt einfach mal überlegen aus welchen Komponenten der LRS besteht, Gewichte findet man zu so gut wie allem im Netz  Pro-Tipp: mit EX511 und Messing-Nippeln rechnen und freuen wenns leichter ist


----------



## fone (4. September 2017)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht meine stark ausgeprägte Schnapperjäger-Mentalität  müsste man ernsthaft sein Kaufverhalten in Frage stellen.


Das eine schließt doch das andere nicht aus? Zumindest bei mir nicht.


----------



## aibeekey (4. September 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Oder halt einfach mal überlegen aus welchen Komponenten der LRS besteht, Gewichte findet man zu so gut wie allem im Netz  Pro-Tipp: mit EX511 und Messing-Nippeln rechnen und freuen wenns leichter ist



Für die DT Swiss Felgen braucht man doch aber diese "Pro Squarx Whatever" Nippel aus Alu 

Aber sonst hast du recht. Der E1700 wird von DT mit 1830g oder so angegeben. Da werden zwei 5mm breitere Felgen sicher nochmal gut 50g pro Laufrad drauf packen.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. September 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Für die DT Swiss Felgen braucht man doch aber diese "Pro Squarx Whatever" Nippel aus Alu


Hm, sicher? In der Beschreibung standen nur die normalen Pro Lock Nippel, und nicht die seltsamen Squorx-Dinger (Gesundheit). Wobei ich Pro Lock selbst auch schon kacke finde, ich hatte die mal an einem Laufradsatz dran, und hab nach einiger Zeit dann anstatt die Speichen zu spannen diese nur noch verdreht.


----------



## aibeekey (4. September 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, sicher? In der Beschreibung standen nur die normalen Pro Lock Nippel, und nicht die seltsamen Squorx-Dinger (Gesundheit).



Reine Mutmaßung meinerseits, aufgrund der Beschreibung vieler DT Swiss Felgen und besagter EX511. Wobei Alu gegen Messing eh recht egal ist... 40g Unterschied?

So oder so, für den Preis ist das ein sensationeller LRS. Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## sp00n82 (4. September 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Reine Mutmaßung meinerseits, aufgrund der Beschreibung vieler DT Swiss Felgen und besagter EX511. Wobei Alu gegen Messing eh recht egal ist... 40g Unterschied?
> 
> So oder so, für den Preis ist das ein sensationeller LRS. Ich freu mich drauf


Alu vs. Messing war ja gar nicht das Problem, sondern entweder nen neuer Nippelspanner (Squorx) oder eben die Pro Lock Schraubensicherung, die einfach in den falschen Momenten zu gut gesichert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. September 2017)

Die E1700-Felge ist geöst (sollte die E512 sein) und ist damit relativ schwer. Die EX511 ist nur 10 g schwerer (bei 27,5"). Wenn Du die Aufkleber abmachst, sind es vielleicht nur noch 5 g.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. September 2017)

Is doch alles Kokolores 
Mögliche Felgen sind EX511 oder XM481, das sind die einzigen ungeösten mit 30mm Maulweite. Diese müssen beide lt. DT mit Squarx Nippeln inkl. PHR Unterlegscheiben aufgebaut werden. Der eine Laufradbauer hält sich dran, der andere nicht. Manchen bauen auch mit den Unterlegscheiben und Sapim Nippeln auf, passt genau so gut.
Dazu ein Satz DT 350er mit den passenden Achsstandards, und dann noch 56 Speichen, Nippel, Unterlegscheiben 
Warum man für Squarx einen neuen Nippelspanner braucht versteh ich nicht, zum nachzentrieren tut es ein normaler 08/15 Spanner, zB Spokey. Lediglich beim kompletten Neuaufbau, wenn man die Nippel vom Felgenbett aus "aufschrauben" will, da braucht man halt ein spezielles Tool.

Der DT Spoke Calculator kennt ja zum Glück einige DT-Produkte:
LRS wie beschrieben (DT350 IS SP, XM481, Competition Speichen, ProLock Alu-Nippel) 1774g +-5% / mit EX511 1864 +-5%


----------



## michel77 (4. September 2017)

Wobei +- 5% ja +- 90g bedeuten, da braucht man dann mit dem genauen Ausrechnen gar nicht erst anfangen. Ich tippe aber auch auf ziemlich genau 1860g.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. September 2017)

Es du werde ihn wenn er kommt auf eine laborwage legen... Dann wissen wir es...


----------



## Jaerrit (4. September 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es du werde ihn wenn er kommt auf eine laborwage legen... Dann wissen wir es...



WENN er kommt


----------



## fone (5. September 2017)

Wann kommt er denn? Bin dann erstmal gute 2 Wochen nicht da... Mal mit den Post-Jungs reden.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. September 2017)

Bestellung läuft laut HP... Mal sehen wann es versendet wird...


----------



## fone (5. September 2017)

Ach guck, hier gibts Infos:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1000800-dt-swiss-neuer-lrs-dt-swiss-spline-e1650

Schade, hatte gehofft der ist leichter.

1870g
30mm innen
ratchet

nach  @Jaerrit s rechnung sollte es also die ex511 sein.


----------



## michel77 (5. September 2017)

Es gibt ja beim Spectral AL 7.0 den M1650 Spline, der wird dann mit der XM481 etwa 90g weniger wiegen. Das zu merken, muss man sich ganz fest einbilden. Ich finde das Gewicht in Ordnung, und für den Preis allemal. Selbst für viel mehr Geld kommt man ja an eine Grenze, wo weniger Gewicht nur noch zu Lasten der Stabilität machbar ist.


----------



## pillepalle127 (5. September 2017)

Was ist ratchet? Sperrklinke? Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (5. September 2017)

Nein, Zahnscheiben. Die Frage ist 18 oder 36 Zähne. Angeblich sollen es 18 sein. An dem Upgrade auf 36 verdient DT dann mehr als am ganzen LRS.


----------



## hasardeur (5. September 2017)

Spline hat 18 Zähne.


----------



## michel77 (5. September 2017)

Das kann man bei DT nachlesen, aber bei den Spline Two sind auch andere Felgen verbaut. Es könnte ja durchaus sein, dass sich Canyon bei DT nicht nur die leichteren EX und XM Felgen sondern auch die 36T Scheiben ausgesucht hat. Da aber auch im Canyon Unterforum von 18T die Rede ist, wird es wohl so sein.


----------



## beat_junkie (6. September 2017)

Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den superstar nanox pedale? Sind die auch für große Füße?


----------



## hasardeur (6. September 2017)

Schau doch mal unter Reviews auf der Shop-Seite. Zusammenfassung: Super Gripp und ausreichend groß, aber schlechte Lagerqualität. Gegen Letzteres kann man  was unternehmen.


----------



## maxito (6. September 2017)

Und was?


----------



## hasardeur (6. September 2017)

erstmal Fett, später andere Lager


----------



## Apa (6. September 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> erstmal Fett, später andere Lager


Hab die Pedale. Kann ich bestätigen. Sind relativ groß für meine 42. Ansonsten für den Preis empfehlenswert...


----------



## aibeekey (6. September 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ach guck, hier gibts Infos:
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1000800-dt-swiss-neuer-lrs-dt-swiss-spline-e1650
> 
> Schade, hatte gehofft der ist leichter.
> ...



für 2018 gibts einen neuen E1700 mit 30mm Maulweite und geösten Felgen (1911g) für schlappe 650€.
Denke also, (falls wir den LRS wirklich geliefert bekommen) wir können uns nicht beschweren für 170€ 

https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/laufraeder-mtb/enduro/e-1700-spline/e-1700-spline-30/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (6. September 2017)

Das stimmt.

Ich hab nur gerade wieder mal Lust auf einen neuen Rahmen, und der hätte hinten leider Boost... aber ich hoffe das geht auch wieder vorbei - normalerweise tut es das.


----------



## AltaSack (6. September 2017)

fone schrieb:


> ...Lust auf einen neuen Rahmen...



welcher?


----------



## fone (6. September 2017)

AltaSack schrieb:


> welcher?


Santa Cruz 5010 ALU
und dann auch mal das Tallboy und dann wieder 5010 und so weiter und nach ein paar Wochen ist es wieder vorbei. 

Meine erste Preisanfrage zum 5010 ist vom 13.11.2015


----------



## AltaSack (6. September 2017)

wünsche Dir Kraft und Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## CrossX (6. September 2017)

Aber RCZ ist auch echt gut mit ihrem Privatsale.  Seit Wochen ist da eine Gabel reduziert,  jetzt gibt es die im Privat Sale und schwupps kostet sie wieder mehr,  damit man mit dem Rabatt auf den gleichen Preis wie vorher kommt [emoji23]


----------



## fone (6. September 2017)

Die haben doch gerade eh nur ganz wenige Gabeln im Verkauf.
Insgesamt sehen die ziemlich leer geräumt aus.

Egal, den 1650 Laufradsatz gabs vorher nicht zu dem Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (11. September 2017)

Asko schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee welche Kurbel von SRAM das ist die es gerade für 140€ bei RCZ gibt?
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/s...bon-34t-gxp-175mm-w-o-bb-04-207-002-004.html#
> 
> Dem Kettenblatt nach scheint es ja keine Eagle Kurbel zu sein, und eine X1 Eagle gibts auch nicht.
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon das es 2017 meine ich auch schon keine X1 11fach mehr gab.



Gerade die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Ich geb Bescheid, was dann tatsächlich gekommen ist.


----------



## un..inc (11. September 2017)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Gerade die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Ich geb Bescheid, was dann tatsächlich gekommen ist.



Same here! 
Tracking funktioniert aber noch nicht


----------



## duc-mo (11. September 2017)

SHIGO schrieb:


> XPLOVA X5 GPS Bike Computer
> 
> ab 143,-€ bei Amazon Warehouse Deals aus Italien (20% Rabatt werden beim Checkout abgezogen)
> 
> ...



Taugt das Ding denn zum Biken im Gelände? Allein die Halterung sieht mir schon sehr Rennradmäßig aus...


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2017)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Gerade die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Ich geb Bescheid, was dann tatsächlich gekommen ist.





un..inc schrieb:


> Same here!
> Tracking funktioniert aber noch nicht



kann man denn die "neuen" DM Kurbeln mit einem 2fach Spider umbauen,
oder hat sich da was verändert?


----------



## un..inc (11. September 2017)

So lange sich der DM-Lochkreis nicht geändert hat, sehe ich da kein Problem...


----------



## Seppel_IBC (11. September 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> erstmal Fett, später andere Lager


Gibts da irgendwo einen Thread dazu, welche Alternativlager sich bewährt haben?


----------



## Apa (11. September 2017)

Ich


Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Gibts da irgendwo einen Thread dazu, welche Alternativlager sich bewährt haben?


 Ich hab nix dazu gefunden...


----------



## Phippsy (11. September 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Taugt das Ding denn zum Biken im Gelände? Allein die Halterung sieht mir schon sehr Rennradmäßig aus...


Was soll daran Rennradmäßig sein? Das sieht aus wie eine stinknormale Garminhalterung.


----------



## duc-mo (11. September 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Was soll daran Rennradmäßig sein? Das sieht aus wie eine stinknormale Garminhalterung.



Ich möchte einfach nicht mit nem 10cm "Speer" vorm Vorbau durch den Wald fahren...
Aber wenns mit anderen Haltern kompatibel ist, wäre es eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Phippsy (11. September 2017)

Keine Angst, in einem Baum bleibst du damit nicht stecken. 

Hätte andere Sorgen


> It’s like seeing a lonely piece of bacon lying on the side of the road.  It had amazing potential, but failed in execution.


https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/04/xplova-x5-acer-computer-review.html/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (11. September 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Keine Angst, in einem Baum bleibst du damit nicht stecken.



Ich habe vielmehr Bedenken, dass ich das Teil bei einem Sturz in Einzelteile zerlege. Eine weniger exponierte Position am Lenker wäre mir VIEL lieber!
Egal, ist wohl noch nicht ausgereift...


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> kann man denn die "neuen" DM Kurbeln mit einem 2fach Spider umbauen,
> oder hat sich da was verändert?





un..inc schrieb:


> So lange sich der DM-Lochkreis nicht geändert hat, sehe ich da kein Problem...



Es gibt doch schon immer zwei verschiedene Kurbelarten, die sich in ihrer Form um die Achse unterscheiden.


----------



## Phippsy (11. September 2017)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich habe vielmehr Bedenken, dass ich das Teil bei einem Sturz in Einzelteile zerlege. Eine weniger exponierte Position am Lenker wäre mir VIEL lieber!


Schau dir mal die Vielfalt an Garmin Halterungen an. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass das einzige, was kaputt geht, die Halterung ist. Deswegen hab ich ein paar billige als Ersatz hier liegen


duc-mo schrieb:


> Egal, ist wohl noch nicht ausgereift...


Das wird der Sache nicht wirklich gerecht, vor allem zu dem Preis nicht.


----------



## dragonjackson (11. September 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Das wird der Sache nicht wirklich gerecht, vor allem zu dem Preis nicht.


Genau das denke ich mir auch. Wenn ich an die Garmin-Bugs denke... 
Ich gebe dem Teil eine Chance... mal schauen.


----------



## AnAx (11. September 2017)

Der mutmaßliche Schnäppchen-Laufradsatz (DT E 1650) von RCZ steht dort inzwischen auf 'Auf Lager'. Hoffe also auf baldige Versandbenachrichtigung 

Am Rande, ich hatte bei Bike-Components zwei Michelin Wild Race'R2 Enduro Rear in 2.25"x27.5" bestellt gehabt. Nach Betrachtung des Profils habe ich dafür wohl doch keine Verwendung. Würde die Reifen also zum Selbstkostenpreis plus Versand abgeben. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## michel77 (11. September 2017)

Als ich vor 3 Stunden nachgesehen habe, stand dort schon "ausverkauft". Aber ja, er wird dann wohl jetzt rausgehen. Interessant finde ich auch, dass sie im Newsletter von 14.30 Uhr noch den gleichen Laufradsatz, aber mit XD Freilaufkörper, im Flash Sale für sage und schreibe 150€ verscherbelt haben. Das können nicht viele gewesen sein, so schnell wie der weg war.


----------



## Jaerrit (11. September 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch, dass sie im Newsletter von 14.30 Uhr noch den gleichen Laufradsatz, aber mit XD Freilaufkörper, im Flash Sale für sage und schreibe 150€ verscherbelt haben. Das können nicht viele gewesen sein, so schnell wie der weg war.


Den hätte ich sofort genommen, aber hier das Gleiche: als die Mail reinkam bei mir habe ich sofort geschaut: ausverkauft...


----------



## michel77 (11. September 2017)

Vielleicht lohnt es sich, hier demnächst eine DT Swiss Freilauf Tauschbörse einzurichten.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. September 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Der mutmaßliche Schnäppchen-Laufradsatz (DT E 1650) von RCZ steht dort inzwischen auf 'Auf Lager'. Hoffe also auf baldige Versandbenachrichtigung
> 
> Am Rande, ich hatte bei Bike-Components zwei Michelin Wild Race'R2 Enduro Rear in 2.25"x27.5" bestellt gehabt. Nach Betrachtung des Profils habe ich dafür wohl doch keine Verwendung. Würde die Reifen also zum Selbstkostenpreis plus Versand abgeben. Bei Interesse PN.


Teste ihn erst Mal... Fährt sich besser als es den Anschein hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (11. September 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Teste ihn erst Mal... Fährt sich besser als es den Anschein hat...



Auch noch in der jetzt folgenden nassen Jahreszeit?


----------



## platt_ziege (12. September 2017)

hmm, also der Xplova X5 ist ja man nen schnäppchen.
ABER, wenn ich mir schon erst die anleitung vom hersteller (acer) runterladen muss um an technische "details" zu kommen...
und dort steht dann natürlich nix zur speichergrösse, ausser dass man 500x 3sek abgespeichert bekommt. das ganze wird noch getoppt, indem man keinen speicherkartenslot eingebaut hat 
na ja, die kamera qualität ist eh vollkommen fürn po (man gucke sich ein paar yt videos an).

ist das ding denn als navi preislich SEHR attraktiv?

bräuchte derzeit eh keins, aber zwischendurch bin ich bei nem garmin 35 irgendwas vorbeigestolpert und das ding sollte auch 200irgendwas kosten.
mein eindruck ist, dass man neben den apple jüngern nun ein weiteren markt für unkritische konsumsklaven gefunden hat: alles rund ums mtb.
heute gabs nen 5" dual sim handy für knapp 30€ bei irgendeinem china man, also wenn so ein banales navi das rad nicht gleichzeitig um 1-2kg leichter macht, ist das ja genauso eine üble abzocke wie bei den rädern, zubehör, klamotten etc pp.
die ham doch alle nicht alle latten am zaun


----------



## decay (12. September 2017)

Kauf doch das 30 Euro Dual SIM Gerät.


----------



## GoldenerGott (12. September 2017)

Ein Freund hat sich mal ein 80 EUR China Smartphone gekauft. War aber schlecht investiertes Geld. War übrigens ein UMI Hammer. Letztens hat er für seine Kinder zwei Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 Global für je 135 EUR gekauft. Das hat er mir mal zum Test für zwei Tage überlassen. Das war tatsächlich ganz gut, abgesehen von der mittelmäßigen Kamera. Sonst aber absolut ausreichend. Akku sehr gut. GPS sehr gut. Gehäuse sehr wertig. Fingerprint-Scanner auf Apple-Niveau und nicht so schrottig wie am Samsung S6.


----------



## Phippsy (12. September 2017)

Dann zeig mir mal ein stabil laufendes Handy mit genauem GPS, Barometer, Kompass, Ant+, 15 Std Laufzeit, mit dem man Fenster einschmeißen kann, ohne dass es kaputt geht,... Muss ich weitermachen oder merkst dus? 
Der Vergleich mit der Forerunner 35, die, soweit ich weiß <150 zu haben ist, ist Blödsinn.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. September 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Auch noch in der jetzt folgenden nassen Jahreszeit?


Vermutlich eher nicht... Aber auf Regen folgt Sonnenschein... Warum jetzt verkaufen um im Frühjahr wieder 50€ für ein aktuelles Modell bezahlen? Über den Sommer ging der Reifen auf jedenfall super... Habe noch den einen oder anderen im Keller liegen... Geht problemlos tubeless, und ich werde Mal schauen wie lange ich ihn noch drauflassen kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. September 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit der Forerunner 35, die, soweit ich weiß <150 zu haben ist, ist Blödsinn.



Gemeint war vermutlich das etrex 35...


----------



## ollum104 (12. September 2017)

Kurbel ist da.
Is tatsächlich eine Carbonkurbel mit X1 Aufschrift.

Gewicht inkl. 34er KB liegt bei 576 Gramm


----------



## MrBrightside (12. September 2017)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Kurbel ist da.
> Is tatsächlich eine Carbonkurbel mit X1 Aufschrift.
> 
> Gewicht inkl. 34er KB liegt bei 576 Gramm


Zum Vergleich: X1 1400 Alu BB30 Short Spindle 30t Superstar KB bei 597g


----------



## un..inc (12. September 2017)

Bei mir kam die auch an und mich haut sie jetzt nicht so mega vom Hocker.
Leider habe ich gerade keine funktionierende Waage, um sie mit der x0 bb30 zu vergleichen, aber gefühlt ist sie deutlich schwerer.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. September 2017)

Hab mir mal die Saint 820 bei Bike-Discount bestellt. Ich war eigentlich am hin und her Überlegen, ob ich die XTR Trail oder die Saint nehm. Beim Preis von 269,- vs. 319,- fiel dann die Entscheidung zugunsten der Saint.


----------



## ricgo (15. September 2017)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand den LRS von RCZ erhalten? Der ist jetzt wieder ab Lager lieferbar:

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...th-w0e1650ahixs104292-w0e1650nhdrs104294.html


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2017)

.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2017)

Nein steht immer noch auf wird bearbeitet...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. September 2017)

Bei RCZ gibt es Sram 11-fach Kassetten sehr günstig mit dem Code RCZSAM:
XG-1175 für 99,99 € und XG-1180 für 129,99 €


----------



## nosaint77 (15. September 2017)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibt es Sram 11-fach Kassetten sehr günstig mit dem Code RCZSAM:
> XG-1175 für 99,99 €



XG-1150 ist 20€ billiger und 50gr leichter... wo ist die Verbesserung bei der XG-1175 und Modelljahr 2018???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. September 2017)

1175 dürfte nur wenig schwerer als die 1180 sein, aber definitiv nicht schwerer als 1150. Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist die 1175 eine 1150 mit dem größten  Ritzel aus Alu statt Stahl. Anfangs war die auch nur für OEM gedacht, jedenfalls konnte man die lange nicht einzeln bestellen. Such mal nach der Vorstellung der X1-Gruppe, ich glaube da wurde das erklärt.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. September 2017)

ricgo schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand den LRS von RCZ erhalten? Der ist jetzt wieder ab Lager lieferbar:
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...th-w0e1650ahixs104292-w0e1650nhdrs104294.html





> Dear Sir,
> 
> We're sorry to inform you that we received the rear wheel in XD, instead
> of the one your ordered.
> ...


Hm.


----------



## ricgo (15. September 2017)

Die Mail habe ich auch gerade erhalten...


----------



## sp00n82 (15. September 2017)

Wäre das hier dann das passende Umrüstkit? Soll ja 350er Naben haben der Laufradsatz.
https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/180-190-ceramic/rotor-aluminium-240s-light-standard-lager-shimano


----------



## ricgo (15. September 2017)

Habe hier noch ein ein Shimano Freilauf von einer 240er Nabe liegen, sollte der passen, würde ich den LRS trotzdem nehmen.


----------



## wartool (15. September 2017)

Ich kann auch noch einen gebrauchten (Lager laufen sauber) Umrüstsatz für die 240s bieten, falls der passt.
Habe ebenfalls die email bekommen und freue mich wie bolle, weil ich eh auf XD umgebaut hätte *lach*


----------



## Jaerrit (15. September 2017)

Also ich würde einen zum Selbstkostenpreis nehmen und demjenigen die 30€ für Versand und Kiste Bier überlassen


----------



## aibeekey (15. September 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm.





ricgo schrieb:


> Die Mail habe ich auch gerade erhalten...



Ich hab folgendes per Mail bekommen am 11.09.
-----------------
Dear customer,

We confirmed to you that your order is in transit.

You’ll find the tracking number, at the time the package leaves our facilities, in your client account on our website. (My orders - View Order - Shipping - tracking number).

Within 24 hours after your order has been taken by the carrier.

With the tracking number you can follow your order through the following links:
------------------

In meinen Account einloggen geht nur irgendwie nicht über eine https Verbindung, weshalb ich dort nicht nachgesehen habe. Ich verstehe das allerdings als Versandbestätigung, von dem her...


----------



## freetourer (15. September 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wäre das hier dann das passende Umrüstkit? Soll ja 350er Naben haben der Laufradsatz.
> https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/180-190-ceramic/rotor-aluminium-240s-light-standard-lager-shimano



Wenn Du möchtest tausche ich mit Dir Deinen XD-Freilauf gegen einen neuen Shimano - Freilauf von meiner neuen DT Swiss 350 Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (15. September 2017)

Shimano Freiläufe für die 240/350 hab ich auch noch, falls wer einen braucht.


----------



## cimmerier (15. September 2017)

Boah... gleiche Mail bekommen...  brauch aber Shimano... wer hat nen neuen und will tauschen?


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2017)

So der Laufradsatz kommt ,hätte ich Interesse an einem der Shimano freiläufe!


----------



## AnAx (15. September 2017)

Keine Mail bekommen, wenn ich den Laufradsatz mit Shimano-Freilauf bekomme, tausche ich gern gegen XD...


----------



## michel77 (15. September 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht lohnt es sich, hier demnächst eine DT Swiss Freilauf Tauschbörse einzurichten.


Und ich habe noch gewitzelt... 

Gegebenenfalls habe ich dann Shimano abzugeben im Tausch gegen XD...


----------



## freetourer (15. September 2017)

cimmerier schrieb:


> Boah... gleiche Mail bekommen...  brauch aber Shimano... wer hat nen neuen und will tauschen?



Würde ich tauschen - ich habe noch eine nagelneue DT Swiss 350 Nabe mit Shimano Freilauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (15. September 2017)

hab auch das Mail bekommen
das ist schon das 2. mal das es falsch geliefert wird
bräuchte auch denn Shimano freilauf, welcher passt denn? oder sind die e alle gleich von denn 240er naben?


----------



## freetourer (15. September 2017)

prolink schrieb:


> hab auch das Mail bekommen
> das ist schon das 2. mal das es falsch geliefert wird
> bräuchte auch denn Shimano freilauf, welcher passt denn? oder sind die e alle gleich von denn 240er naben?



Siehe meinen post weiter oben. 

Der vom 350er oder 240er passt.


----------



## michel77 (15. September 2017)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es nur zwei verschiedene Freilaufkörpertypen, den für 3-Klinken Freilauf und den für Zahnscheibenfreilauf, und diese dann eben als klassische und XD Variante. Für 240er und 350er sollte es also der gleiche sein, denn die unterschiedlichen Zahnscheiben gehören ohnehin nicht dazu.


----------



## cimmerier (15. September 2017)

Jepp, jetzt heisst aber abwarten, nicht das eine Sperrklinke drinnen ist 
@freetourer  Können wir gerne machen, alles weitere per PN?


----------



## nosaint77 (15. September 2017)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> 1175 dürfte nur wenig schwerer als die 1180 sein, aber definitiv nicht schwerer als 1150. Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist die 1175 eine 1150 mit dem größten  Ritzel aus Alu statt Stahl. Anfangs war die auch nur für OEM gedacht, jedenfalls konnte man die lange nicht einzeln bestellen. Such mal nach der Vorstellung der X1-Gruppe, ich glaube da wurde das erklärt.


Ich brauche aktuell keine, hatte mich nur an die 1150 und den Preis bei BC erinnert und dort dann den Gewichtsunterschied festgestellt. Evt stimmt das Gewicht der 1175 nicht... Wer kaufen will, darf googeln und dann die Info hier teilen [emoji41]


----------



## bastie77 (15. September 2017)

So, ich Reihe mich mal ein bei der Freilauf-Geschichte. 
Ich bekomme auch einen LRS mit XD-Freilauf und bräuchte einen für Shimano.

Falls also jemand noch einen hat und/oder tauschen will.
VG Sebastian


----------



## michel77 (15. September 2017)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch gar keine Nachricht bekommen, weder über den Versand, noch zum Freilauf.

Vielleicht wollt Ihr Euch hier eintragen, dann bleibt es übersichtlich:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dt-swiss-freilauf-tauschboerse.856277/


----------



## Phippsy (15. September 2017)

Den Thread gibt's gar nicht?!
Wenn jemand den XD Freilauf verkaufen will, PM an mich


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. September 2017)

Einen XD hab ich zu verkaufen/tauschen, brauche einen Shimano.

Wie ists mit Endkappen? Brauchts da verschiedene?


----------



## Phippsy (15. September 2017)

Jeweils die rechte, die linke ist gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (15. September 2017)

Der LRS ist mit 142x12mm , oder?


----------



## cimmerier (15. September 2017)

jepp


----------



## arghlol (16. September 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt noch gar keine Nachricht bekommen, weder über den Versand, noch zum Freilauf.
> 
> Vielleicht wollt Ihr Euch hier eintragen, dann bleibt es übersichtlich:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dt-swiss-freilauf-tauschboerse.856277/


Bei mir hat sich RCZ auch noch nicht gemeldet.


----------



## decay (17. September 2017)

Vaude Minaki für 79,- bei Hibike, angeblich taugt die fürn Winter ganz gut. Bei Vaude muss ich immer ne Größe größer kaufen, sonst haut das nicht hin.

https://www.hibike.de/vaude-minaki-jacke-herren-jacke-pSde8f846acaba6d7fe38f270ad1f00668


----------



## dirk75 (17. September 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Vaude Minaki für 79,- bei Hibike, angeblich taugt die fürn Winter ganz gut. Bei Vaude muss ich immer ne Größe größer kaufen, sonst haut das nicht hin.
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/vaude-minaki-jacke-herren-jacke-pSde8f846acaba6d7fe38f270ad1f00668




....gibt's oder geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Carpe_Noctem (17. September 2017)

dirk75 schrieb:


> ....gibt's oder geht nicht mehr.


https://www.hibike.de/vaude-minaki-jacke-herren-jacke-p2f95d3ea3856eb87c1c49f8b972d8dfd
Stell dich mal nicht so *#~+% an ....


----------



## dirk75 (17. September 2017)

Jetzt schon, merci.


----------



## AnAx (18. September 2017)

arghlol schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich RCZ auch noch nicht gemeldet.



Mir haben sie heute den E 1650 storniert und den Betrag erstattet, schade...


----------



## sp00n82 (18. September 2017)

Und ich hab heute dann die Bestätigung bekommen, dass sie den Laufradsatz rausschicken werden, und mir die 30€ sobald wie möglich erstatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (18. September 2017)

Da hab ich wohl Pech gehabt :/


----------



## pillepalle127 (18. September 2017)

Dear customer,

Thank you for your order. We have received your DT Swiss wheels. However, the rear wheel has arrived with a Sram XD 11 speed freewheel body. A Shimano freewheel body will be delivered with the parcel. If you wish to use a Shimano 10-11 speed cassette or a Sram 10 speed, you will have to change the freewheel body and mount the Shimano one.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. September 2017)

What the fuck. Da frag ich nochmal nach.


----------



## michel77 (18. September 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Mir haben sie heute den E 1650 storniert und den Betrag erstattet, schade...


Das ist ja Mist, wann hast Du bestellt?


----------



## AnAx (18. September 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> Das ist ja Mist, wann hast Du bestellt?



Am 9. August, glaube das war der erste Tag, an dem dieser Laufradsatz im Newsletter war.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. September 2017)

Etwas verwirrend...

_"Thank you for your email.
Unfortunately, we'll receive only 75 freewheel body over 300 orders, so we offered the body to the most ancient orders.
We're sorry about this.
best regards,
Nieves
RCZ BIKE SHOP"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (18. September 2017)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Dear customer,
> 
> Thank you for your order. We have received your DT Swiss wheels. However, the rear wheel has arrived with a Sram XD 11 speed freewheel body. A Shimano freewheel body will be delivered with the parcel. If you wish to use a Shimano 10-11 speed cassette or a Sram 10 speed, you will have to change the freewheel body and mount the Shimano one.



Das hab ich heute auch bekommen [emoji4][emoji108]


----------



## AnAx (18. September 2017)

@sp00n82, pillepalle127, Downhillfaller und die anderen Besteller der E 1650, wann habt ihr alle bestellt und was ist euer aktueller Status der Bestellung?


----------



## sp00n82 (18. September 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> @sp00n82, pillepalle127, Downhillfaller und die anderen Besteller der E 1650, wann habt ihr alle bestellt und was ist euer aktueller Status der Bestellung?


Erst bei der zweiten Runde anfang des Monats. Versandbestätigung oder so hab ich noch keine bekommen, nur die Mails vom Service wegem dem XD-Freilauf.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2017)

1.9 noch in Bearbeitung...


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. September 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> @sp00n82, pillepalle127, Downhillfaller und die anderen Besteller der E 1650, wann habt ihr alle bestellt und was ist euer aktueller Status der Bestellung?


Am 10.8. bestellt. Noch keine Tracking Daten, aber beim letzten mal war das Paket schon da bevor die Daten hinterlegt waren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pillepalle127 (18. September 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> @sp00n82, pillepalle127, Downhillfaller und die anderen Besteller der E 1650, wann habt ihr alle bestellt und was ist euer aktueller Status der Bestellung?


Willst eine Sammelklage einreichen, oder wieso spielt das eine Rolle? Offensichtlich vor dir. Würde empfehlen, du findest dich damit ab.


----------



## AnAx (18. September 2017)

Wohl nicht vor mir, siehe die beiden anderen Besteller.
Vielleicht lassen sich da wenigstens noch ein paar Punkte rausholen.

Danke für deine hilfreiche Antwort - nicht


----------



## Auweh (18. September 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Am 9. August, glaube das war der erste Tag, an dem dieser Laufradsatz im Newsletter war.




Dort wird anscheinend ohne System gearbeitet...

Ich hab den LRS am 1 September bestellt und lt. E-Mail bekomme ich die XD Version + die 30€.


----------



## Jaerrit (18. September 2017)

Leute das ist RCZ, nicht BC, Bike-Discount oder Bike24... Klar läuft es ohne System, mit wilden Stornos, mit ewiger Lieferzeit, mit Rückerstattungen weil irgendwas nach Monaten doch nicht lieferbar ist, dafür aber zu Schweinepreisen!
Irgendeinen Tod muss man sterben, und soweit ich mitbekommen habe hat noch nie jemand seine Kohle bei RCZ verloren. Also entweder konsequent Newsletter abbestellen und nicht mehr dort bestellen oder damit leben das es des öfteren zwielichtig abgeht.
Wer sich ungeschützt auf den Straßenstrich begibt darf sich nachher nicht über's Jucken beschweren


----------



## Plumpssack (18. September 2017)

Die waren bei mir sogar sau nett und entgegenkommend als ich mal ein Problem hatte. Habe ich überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (18. September 2017)

Ich bekomme scheinbar auch beide Freiläufe. Wird ja immer besser (oder verrückter  )
Bestellt am 10. August

Mal sehen was am Ende tatsächlich ankommt...

Verwunderlich, dass man bestätigen soll, dass man auch mit beiden zufrieden ist. Warum sollte man das ablehnen?


----------



## Jaerrit (18. September 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das ablehnen?



Weil viele hier einen Freilauf lediglich mit dem Mund wechseln können 

Ich finde die Lösung die die anbieten echt kulant, aber irgendwas ist ja immer 
Wenn Sie schlau wären würde  sie die Freiläufe selber wechseln und die XD separat verkaufen


----------



## michel77 (18. September 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Weil viele hier einen Freilauf lediglich mit dem Mund wechseln können
> 
> Ich finde die Lösung die die anbieten echt kulant, aber irgendwas ist ja immer
> Wenn Sie schlau wären würde  sie die Freiläufe selber wechseln und die XD separat verkaufen


Bist Du wohl still!!! Nachher lesen sie das noch... 

Ein Glück haben die es nicht so mit Deutsch.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2017)

Im Artikel Text standen aber auch beide drinn  warten wir Mal ab...


----------



## michel77 (18. September 2017)

Vor einer Woche haben sie die Beschreibung geändert. Naja, es bleibt spannend...


----------



## Phippsy (18. September 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> würde sie die Freiläufe selber wechseln


Die werden kaum darauf eingestellt sein selbst zu schrauben, wär zu teuer


----------



## casir (19. September 2017)

Wenn jemand den LRS abgeben möchte kann mir gerne eine PN senden!


----------



## Auweh (19. September 2017)

RCZ hat den LRS verschickt...hab gerade ne Mail bekommen.


----------



## arghlol (19. September 2017)

Ich habe mal nachgehakt, und darauf auch das Angebot mit einem XD-Freilauf und 30,- Erstattung erhalten.
Bestellt hatte ich am 10.08.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MMay (19. September 2017)

Heute ist der E1650 Laufradsatz gekommen! Bin begeistert! 


*Hier meine Infos:*

Bestellt habe ich am 2 September

Habe auch die Mail mit dem XD Freilauf bekommen. 30 € ist bereits auf meinem PayPal Konto Rückerstattet. Habe also 140 € für den Laufradsatz bezahlt!

Die Felgen Innenbreite ist 30 mm

Gesamtgewicht: 1.861 g
Vorderrad: 870 g
Hinterrad: 991 g

Freilauf: XD mit Zahnscheibe

Bremsenaufnahme 6 Loch

Habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## MMay (19. September 2017)




----------



## wartool (19. September 2017)

dasn echter Schnapper! ok.. bissl schwer.. aber für den Kurs echt der Hammer finde ich.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die felgen nicht so krass dellenanfällig, wie die vom E1900 sind..
Meiner wurde heute verschickt und gestern kam die Rückerstattung.


----------



## ricgo (19. September 2017)

Habe sie heute auch bekommen, die Rückerstattung fehlt allerdings noch.


----------



## michel77 (19. September 2017)

arghlol schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nachgehakt, und darauf auch das Angebot mit einem XD-Freilauf und 30,- Erstattung erhalten.
> Bestellt hatte ich am 10.08.


Ich habe ohne Nachfrage heute das gleiche Angebot erhalten. Bestellung war am 27.08.


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2017)

Hab meinen auch bekommen. Erstattung fehlt noch 

*Edit; bestellt am 09.09.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (20. September 2017)

Hat schon mal jemand von Euch bei Alltricks einen AC Laufradsatz bestellt und ein anders Land angegeben, da diese nicht nach D geliefert werden? Hier gibt es super Angebote ab 500€ für Wide Lightning oder Smokin Gun LRS!


----------



## Martina H. (20. September 2017)

... den Smokin Gun kannst Du auch von mir haben  - bei Interesse einfach "Unterhaltung" anfangen


----------



## wartool (20. September 2017)

bad news vom rcz E1650 Schnapper.. mein Hr kam mit 148 Boost.. angekündigt waren 142.. ist das bei allen so? 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reispamps (20. September 2017)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, ja, 148.


----------



## AnAx (20. September 2017)

Vorne dann auch Boost, 15x110?
Dann hätte ich großes Interesse, so einen Laufradsatz zu übernehmen [emoji56]


----------



## wartool (20. September 2017)

nee, vorne 100x15 wie im 2017 er Strive vorzufinden... 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## freetourer (20. September 2017)

wartool schrieb:


> bad news vom rcz E1650 Schnapper.. mein Hr kam mit 148 Boost.. angekündigt waren 142.. ist das bei allen so?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk





reispamps schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst, ja, 148.



Uuuuups.

Jetzt müsste man mal abklären, ob man einfach die Naben auf 142x12 durch Umstecken der Endkappen umrüsten kann.


----------



## AnAx (20. September 2017)

Hat das Strive 2017 schon Boost hinten gehabt?


----------



## Albireo (20. September 2017)

Also ich hätte auch Interesse, falls jemand sein Boost Hinterrad abgeben wollte...


----------



## AnAx (20. September 2017)

Wenn jemand dann das Hinterrad oder den ganzen Laufradsatz nicht braucht, würde ich euch das abnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (20. September 2017)

@wartool @reispamps

Seid Ihr sicher mit Boost? Das ist doch bestimmt ein Restbestand bei DT gewesen, den Canyon nicht mehr abgerufen hat. Vielleicht steckt nur der Freilauf nicht richtig drin?


----------



## AnAx (20. September 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Uuuuups.
> 
> Jetzt müsste man mal abklären, ob man einfach die Naben auf 142x12 durch Umstecken der Endkappen umrüsten kann.



Boost Naben sind nicht umrüstbar


----------



## MMay (20. September 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste man mal abklären, ob man einfach die Naben auf 142x12 durch Umstecken der Endkappen umrüsten kann.



Das geht nicht! Boost Naben haben zwischen Freilauf und Bremsenaufnahme einen größeren Abstand. Sinn ist mehr Stabilität durch höheren Winkel bei den Speichen...

Meine sind korrekt geliefert worden!


----------



## freetourer (20. September 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Boost Naben sind nicht umrüstbar



Stimmt - sorry.

Hatte ganz vergessen, dass ja bei diesem Boost-Quatsch die Bremsscheibe weiter außen sitzt.


----------



## reispamps (20. September 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> @wartool @reispamps
> 
> Seid Ihr sicher mit Boost? Das ist doch bestimmt ein Restbestand bei DT gewesen, den Canyon nicht mehr abgerufen hat. Vielleicht steckt nur der Freilauf nicht richtig drin?



So, Fehlalarm. Passt sauber in einen 142-er Hinterbau.


----------



## michel77 (20. September 2017)




----------



## wartool (20. September 2017)

Ich bin sicher.. Hab gemessen.. Bremse passt auf keinen Fall..
zum Glück kann ich auch boost fahren.

Ich biete 175 Euro für den Lrs, falls noch einer nix mit Boost anfangen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## platt_ziege (20. September 2017)

na gut, dann will ich mich auch mal als helfer in der not anbieten : 

wer einen boost lrs abzugeben hat, kann sich gerne melden!


----------



## reispamps (20. September 2017)

wartool schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher.. Hab gemessen.. Bremse passt auf keinen Fall..
> zum Glück kann ich auch boost fahren.
> 
> Ich biete 175 Euro für den Lrs, falls noch einer nix mit Boost anfangen kann.
> ...



Hmm, beim Messen (hochpräzise mit Zollstock) hab ich auch 148 gesehen, aber das Ding flutscht sauber in den 142 Hinterbau und mit der Scheibe in die Bremse. Und nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (20. September 2017)

Meiner hat auch 142mm! Übrigens Samstag bestellt und Dienstag geliefert...


----------



## Hans (20. September 2017)

Gabs die auch in 29 oder nur in 27,5 ?


----------



## prolink (20. September 2017)

ja aber glaub nur mit Boost vorne und hinten


----------



## soso79 (20. September 2017)

Falls jemand einen los haben will, brauch einen als Reserve. Lass 250 inkl Versand springen. Wichtig halt das non boost. Bitte bis morgen pm falls einer mag.


----------



## hasardeur (20. September 2017)

soso79 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen los haben will, brauch einen als Reserve. Lass 250 inkl Versand springen. Wichtig halt das non boost. Bitte bis morgen pm falls einer mag.



Gibt es genau so heute bei RCZ.

Code: *RCZXM
*
Preis: 279€


----------



## soso79 (20. September 2017)

Ich find nur Hinterrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. September 2017)

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/dt-swi...ck-wxm1501agixs012458-wxm1501ngdas012459.html


----------



## michel77 (20. September 2017)

Der hat aber Centerlock und keine 30mm Innenweite, sondern 22,5mm oder 25mm, dafür aber die 36er Zahnscheiben.


----------



## rebirth (21. September 2017)

Ach man leute..  hatte mich schon gefreut zwecks boost, hätt ich keinen boostinator kaufen müssen..


----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> Der hat aber Centerlock und keine 30mm Innenweite, sondern 22,5mm oder 25mm, dafür aber die 36er Zahnscheiben.



Stimmt, aber Boost....und vielleicht genügen 25 mm ja.


----------



## soso79 (21. September 2017)

Leider nicht... der e1650 ist für mich ideal als Ersatz lrs. Danke aber trotzdem!


----------



## wartool (21. September 2017)

Also bin ich der einzige Pechpilz, der ein Boost HR erhalten hat? (und ja, ich bin in der Lage richtig zu messen - habe das LR als Boost in meinen Rahmen eingebaut - mein Last Coal kann "beides" fahren - als Boost passt es problemlos.)


----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2017)

Wenn beides passt, ist es doch gut und sogar besser, da steifer.


----------



## ab-ndy (21. September 2017)

Gibt's eigentlich nen Trick, wie man den RCZ Newsletter auf Englisch umstellt bzw bekommt? Habe die französische Version


----------



## demlak (21. September 2017)

ab-ndy schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich nen Trick, wie man den RCZ Newsletter auf Englisch umstellt bzw bekommt? Habe die französische Version


siehe:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop.579873/page-7#post-14480493


----------



## everywhere.local (21. September 2017)

Hat wer ein Schnäppchen für X0(1) DH-Kurbel / Schaltzeuchs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (21. September 2017)

Grosskopfate aufgepasst, guter Preis für den Fox Proframe für 199€ (normal 270) in XL, blau auch noch in L bei Bike24. Super Helm wenn man auch noch selber strampeln will/muß, z.B. bei Enduro-Rennen.

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=203044;menu=1000,5,70;page=50


----------



## ab-ndy (21. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> siehe:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop.579873/page-7#post-14480493


Danke für den Tipp. Hab's Mal probiert [emoji6]


----------



## prolink (21. September 2017)

erledigt!


----------



## aibeekey (21. September 2017)

prolink schrieb:


> oder ich kaufe auch jemanden einen ab, wie geschrieben haben manche ja beide bekommen
> danke



Noch nicht, erst wenn die Shimano Freiläufe bei rcz eingegangen sind. Mal sehen wann und OB das passiert


----------



## demlak (22. September 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hat wer ein Schnäppchen für X0(1) DH-Kurbel / Schaltzeuchs?



Schau mal hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. September 2017)

Moin, ich such ne Reverb mit externer Leitung in 30.9, 31.6 oder 34.9 mit 125mm als Schnäppchen...jemand da was gesehen von einem dt. Händler? (RCZ mal lieber nicht wegen "Service")
Gruß


----------



## sbgrollon (22. September 2017)

Schau mal hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Moin, ich such ne Reverb mit externer Leitung in 30.9, 31.6 oder 34.9 mit 125mm als Schnäppchen...jemand da was gesehen von einem dt. Händler? (RCZ mal lieber nicht wegen "Service")
> Gruß



Warum nicht? Du bekommst eine Rechnung und hast damit volle Garantie/Gewährleistung. Wenn Du einen Händler vor Ort hast, mit dem Du gut klar kommst, schickt der das Teil im Falle eines Falles an SRAM. Bei Internetshops hast Du sonst immer den Umweg über den Betreiber, der das Teil auch nur zu SRAM schickt, seit dem die guten alten SI-Zeiten vorüber sind.
Ich denke, wenn man sich bewusst für eine Reverb entscheidet, muss man einfach davon ausgehen, dass das Teil 1x im Jahr für ein paar Wochen zur Reha geht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. September 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Du bekommst eine Rechnung und hast damit volle Garantie/Gewährleistung. Wenn Du einen Händler vor Ort hast, mit dem Du gut klar kommst, schickt der das Teil im Falle eines Falles an SRAM. Bei Internetshops hast Du sonst immer den Umweg über den Betreiber, der das Teil auch nur zu SRAM schickt, seit dem die guten alten SI-Zeiten vorüber sind.
> Ich denke, wenn man sich bewusst für eine Reverb entscheidet, muss man einfach davon ausgehen, dass das Teil 1x im Jahr für ein paar Wochen zur Reha geht.


Ich habe meine Rock Shox Gabel direkt zum Hersteller geschickt und es gab keine Probleme mit der Abwicklung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Rock Shox Gabel direkt zum Hersteller geschickt und es gab keine Probleme mit der Abwicklung.



Eigentlich wollen die das ausdrücklich nicht, allerdings werden sie das Teil sicher auch nicht umgehend zurück schicken.


----------



## GoldenerGott (22. September 2017)

Ich würde einfach keine Reverb kaufen. Ich glaube, es gibt mittlerweile bessere Variostützen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. September 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Du bekommst eine Rechnung und hast damit volle Garantie/Gewährleistung. Wenn Du einen Händler vor Ort hast, mit dem Du gut klar kommst, schickt der das Teil im Falle eines Falles an SRAM. Bei Internetshops hast Du sonst immer den Umweg über den Betreiber, der das Teil auch nur zu SRAM schickt, seit dem die guten alten SI-Zeiten vorüber sind.
> Ich denke, wenn man sich bewusst für eine Reverb entscheidet, muss man einfach davon ausgehen, dass das Teil 1x im Jahr für ein paar Wochen zur Reha geht.


Danke für den Hinweis!!! Ich hatte nur meine Bedenken wegen RCZ!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. September 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach keine Reverb kaufen. Ich glaube, es gibt mittlerweile bessere Variostützen.


Welche für einen Preis um 220€? (so werden die Reverb mit ext. Ansteuerung gehandelt).


----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2017)

Die hier: KS LEV mit 125 mm für 225€

Edit: Sorry, ist die Integra.


----------



## Felger (22. September 2017)

220€ + definitiv kommenden Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis!!! Ich hatte nur meine Bedenken wegen RCZ!


Hätte eher bedenken wegen Reverb...


----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2017)

Wenn man die Reverb pfleglich behandelt, hält die auch recht lange. Also nie am Sattel anheben, wenn Stütze nicht komplett ausgefahren und nur mit ausgefahrener Stütze abstellen etc. - kennt Ihr ja alles.

Auch die LEV zieht bei falscher Behandlung Luft, ist nur deutlich einfacher und billiger zu warten, wenn man die Dichtungsdimensionen kennt.

Tipp wäre evtl. die E13. Die hat eine Stahlfeder, läuft seidig weich und sollte günstig von YT-Kunden zu bekommen sein, denen die Stufenverstellung nicht gefällt. Mir würde sie genügen. Gibt es in 150 mm für etwa 230 € neu.


----------



## aibeekey (22. September 2017)

Camelback K.U.D.U 18 Protektorrucksack in SCHWARZ (und damit in hübsch )
89,95 € - sonst nicht unter 130€ zu bekommen
https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...inkrucksack-Modell-2017-Auslaufmodell-p56657/

Knog 12 Multitool 5,95 € (UVP glaub bei 25€ oder so)
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Knog/Tool-12-Multitool-Auslaufmodell-p24095/

Und weil es im Schnäppchen-Thread gelöscht wurde, aber nach wie vor zu haben ist:
Schwalbe Procore in 27,5 für 99€ - auch das sonst gut 30€ teurer
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/PROCORE-27-5-Set-p41331/

89,95€ für den Evoc FR Track scheint auch ein ganz guter Kurs zu sein, wenn die Farbe gefällt:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/evoc/FR-Track-Protektor-Rucksack-Auslaufmodell-p40941/

selbiges gilt für den FR Lite für 84,95€
https://www.bike-components.de/de/evoc/FR-Lite-Protektor-Rucksack-Auslaufmodell-p40946/


----------



## MMay (22. September 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> 220€ + definitiv kommenden Service



Verstehe ich nicht  hab meine alte Reverb 125 mm ext. Leitung 4 Jahre ohne Service gefahren. Funktioniert heute noch einwandfrei. Wurde nie entlüftet! Die neue 170 mm stealth fahre ich seit Januar ca. 1.000 Trailkilometer und auch nie Probleme gehabt. Hab sie jetzt entlüftet da der neue Hebel dran kam. Auch ohne Probleme machbar!

RCZ hatte vor kurzem die 34.9 mm mit 125 mm und ext Leitung für 130 € im Angebot. In der Preisklasse unschlagbar!


----------



## wartool (22. September 2017)

Männers.. Ich verzweifele mit dem 1650 Lrs. Das Hinterrad habe ich nochmal genau angeguckt.. ein Lager und somit die Endkappe saß nicht richtig.. jetzt hat es die versprochenen 142mm. ABER :
die Bremsscheibe sitz so jetzt aber ca. 1,5 mm zu weit außen [emoji21]
Kann es sein, dass Rcz einfach die Canyon Boost Naben mit anderen Endkappen versehen hat.. hat noch keiner von euch den Lrs eingebaut? Habe die Abstände von Außenkante Endkappe bis Bremsscheibe vermessen. Bei meinem vorherigen Laufrad situt die Scheibe 1,5 mm weiter innen, als beim 1650 er.


----------



## MrBrightside (22. September 2017)

wartool schrieb:


> Männers.. Ich verzweifele mit dem 1650 Lrs. Das Hinterrad habe ich nochmal genau angeguckt.. ein Lager und somit die Endkappe saß nicht richtig.. jetzt hat es die versprochenen 142mm. ABER :
> die Bremsscheibe sitz so jetzt aber ca. 1,5 mm zu weit außen [emoji21]
> Kann es sein, dass Rcz einfach die Canyon Boost Naben mit anderen Endkappen versehen hat.. hat noch keiner von euch den Lrs eingebaut? Habe die Abstände von Außenkante Endkappe bis Bremsscheibe vermessen. Bei meinem vorherigen Laufrad situt die Scheibe 1,5 mm weiter innen, als beim 1650 er.


Versuch mal die Endkappen zu tauschen. Von Antriebs- auf Bremsseite und umgekehrt


----------



## wartool (22. September 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Versuch mal die Endkappen zu tauschen. Von Antriebs- auf Bremsseite und umgekehrt


Danke.. die Idee hatte ich auch.. bringt nix. Hab die Endkappen mal vermessen.. die Längen sind jeweils die gleichen, wie bei meinem ex1501 mit 142mm. der Rest passt ja.. nur die Scheibe eben nicht. der Flansch steht zu weit außen. Hab auch das mit der Ex1501 verglichen.. die 1650 scheint ne Boost Nabe mit non Boost Endkappen zu sein [emoji31] 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. September 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hätte eher bedenken wegen Reverb...


Hatte jetzt 4 Jahre eine Reverb ohne Probleme...kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## Jaerrit (22. September 2017)

Ich hab ja noch nie Löcher in Bremssätteln vermessen, vielleicht lässt der sich ja noch "einiges" verschieben? 1,5mm hört sich jetzt nicht soooo viel an als das das nicht vielleicht hinkäme.


----------



## John84 (22. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt 4 Jahre eine Reverb ohne Probleme...kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!


Hier ist im Bekanntenkreis ist bis jetzt jede Reverb verreckt, anfangen mit Federn bis zur kompletten Absenkung. Meine KS tut seit 2010 brav ihren Dienst, kein Service, nix, die macht mir Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (22. September 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch nie Löcher in Bremssätteln vermessen, vielleicht lässt der sich ja noch "einiges" verschieben? 1,5mm hört sich jetzt nicht soooo viel an als das das nicht vielleicht hinkäme.


nee.. leider klappt das nicht. die 1,5mm messe ich, wenn ich den Bremssattel schon auf Anschlag nach außen gedrückt habe.. sprich.. die Langlöcher schon ausgenutzt habe. 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. September 2017)

John84 schrieb:


> Hier ist im Bekanntenkreis ist bis jetzt jede Reverb verreckt, anfangen mit Federn bis zur kompletten Absenkung. Meine KS tut seit 2010 brav ihren Dienst, kein Service, nix, die macht mir Angst


Ich kenn 3 Reverb-Besitzer neben mir. Was schon auftrat war, dass sie absackte. Dies liess sich in der Regel mit dem "Luftdruck auf 250 psi auffüllen" wieder korrigieren. Wenn es trotzdem passiert muss man mal nach 2 Jahren einen Service machen oder eine Dichtung ist verrutscht.

Ich kenn aber tatsächlich auch "Bekannte", die ihr Material nie pflegen oder sich drum kümmern und dann verreckt natürlich was.

ps: seit 4 Jahren ist meine nicht entlüftet worden. Meine hat jetzt nur vertikales Spiel, was aber auch bei jeder anderen Stütze in den Zeitraum passieren kann.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. September 2017)

wartool schrieb:


> Männers.. Ich verzweifele mit dem 1650 Lrs. Das Hinterrad habe ich nochmal genau angeguckt.. ein Lager und somit die Endkappe saß nicht richtig.. jetzt hat es die versprochenen 142mm. ABER :
> die Bremsscheibe sitz so jetzt aber ca. 1,5 mm zu weit außen [emoji21]
> Kann es sein, dass Rcz einfach die Canyon Boost Naben mit anderen Endkappen versehen hat.. hat noch keiner von euch den Lrs eingebaut? Habe die Abstände von Außenkante Endkappe bis Bremsscheibe vermessen. Bei meinem vorherigen Laufrad situt die Scheibe 1,5 mm weiter innen, als beim 1650 er.


Ich hab bei mir mal ne Bremsscheibe dran geschraubt und in den Hinterbau gefädelt. Passt problemlos für 142. Vielleicht ist noch was anderes verrutscht bei dir? 1,5mm klingt ja eigentlich nach zu wenig für Boost, weil der Nabenkörper an sich ja 6mm breiter geworden ist, also 3mm auf jeder Seite.







Und ich suche übrigens weiterhin noch einen Shimano-Freilauf im Tausch gegen meinen XD-Freilauf.


----------



## michel77 (22. September 2017)

Heute habe ich meine E1650 mit XD erhalten. Die Hinterräder haben 142, die Vorderräder 100. An den Hinterrädern habe ich 19mm von der Bremsscheibenaufnahme bis zum Ende der Achsendkappen gemessen, das passt auch.

Vorn wackeln anders als hinten die Achsendkappen, was sie allerdings mit durchgesteckter Steckachse nicht mehr tun. Ist das bei DT Swiss soweit normal?


----------



## der-gute (22. September 2017)

Ham die ein Gewinde?

Die Endkappen der 240os waren zum schrauben...


----------



## michel77 (22. September 2017)

Zu schrauben ist da nichts. Die werden gesteckt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. September 2017)

Endkappen sind bei DT immer gleich hat ich gelesen?

Breiter wird bei Boost die Nabe zwischen den Speichen. Nicht irgendwas außen.

Wackeln ist bei der 350er vorne normal


----------



## wartool (22. September 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich meine E1650 mit XD erhalten. Die Hinterräder haben 142, die Vorderräder 100. An den Hinterrädern habe ich 19mm von der Bremsscheibenaufnahme bis zum Ende der Achsendkappen gemessen, das passt auch.
> 
> Vorn wackeln anders als hinten die Achsendkappen, was sie allerdings mit durchgesteckter Steckachse nicht mehr tun. Ist das bei DT Swiss soweit normal?


sicher, dass das passt? schonmal eingebaut? Habe ebenfalls 19mm von Flansch Außenseite zur Außenkante Endkappe beim 1650er.
beim ex1501 habe ich nur 17mm und das Lr passt mittig in die Bremse. 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenerGott (22. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Welche für einen Preis um 220€? (so werden die Reverb mit ext. Ansteuerung gehandelt).


Oh je. Auch noch externe Ansteuerung. Ich kann nichts über die 2017‘er Reverb sagen. Die ist ja vielleicht tatsächlich besser, wenn man dem Marketinggewäsch glauben könnte. Probier‘s aus. Beim RCZ gab es vor ein paar Wochen auch die externe Transfer für den Kurs. Bei der sind sich immerhin alle Magazine einig, dass sie sehr gut und haltbar sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (22. September 2017)

Ich kann sie im Moment nicht einbauen, aber die alten Räder messen, die haben ebenfalls 19mm und es hat gepasst.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. September 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Oh je. Auch noch externe Ansteuerung. Ich kann nichts über die 2017‘er Reverb sagen. Die ist ja vielleicht tatsächlich besser, wenn man dem Marketinggewäsch glauben könnte. Probier‘s aus. Beim RCZ gab es vor ein paar Wochen auch die externe Transfer für den Kurs. Bei der sind sich immerhin alle Magazine einig, dass sie sehr gut und haltbar sein soll.


ja, danke..ich war leider zu spät


----------



## Felger (22. September 2017)

MMay schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht  hab meine alte Reverb 125 mm ext. Leitung 4 Jahre ohne Service gefahren. Funktioniert heute noch einwandfrei. Wurde nie entlüftet! Die neue 170 mm stealth fahre ich seit Januar ca. 1.000 Trailkilometer und auch nie Probleme gehabt. Hab sie jetzt entlüftet da der neue Hebel dran kam. Auch ohne Probleme machbar!



dann freu dich - bis jetzt habe ich bei allen eigenen und fremden ein mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägtes absenken gesehen. bis 2-3mm kann man ja tolerieren - aber meist wird es ja 10mm oder mehr. Der Trennkolben trennt hald auf dauer nicht. Ist konstruktiv so - deshalb wird es früher oder später so passieren. Viele wissen es nicht bzw merken es nicht - schön für die 




GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Oh je. Auch noch externe Ansteuerung. Ich kann nichts über die 2017‘er Reverb sagen. Die ist ja vielleicht tatsächlich besser, wenn man dem Marketinggewäsch glauben könnte. Probier‘s aus. Beim RCZ gab es vor ein paar Wochen auch die externe Transfer für den Kurs. Bei der sind sich immerhin alle Magazine einig, dass sie sehr gut und haltbar sein soll.


 Auch die 2017er macht das. Hier mögen zwar die Dichtungen besser sein - aber es passiert trotzdem. Ein Reverb-Verteidiger hat es letztens auch zerknirscht zugeben müssen. Ihn stört es nicht. Er entlüftet mittlerweile blind  (und hat am anderen Bike jetzt ne Revive )


----------



## nosaint77 (22. September 2017)

Ist das jetzt der Schnäppchen-Laberthread oder der Produktbewertungsthread... [emoji16]


----------



## hasardeur (23. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich kenn 3 Reverb-Besitzer neben mir. Was schon auftrat war, dass sie absackte. Dies liess sich in der Regel mit dem "Luftdruck auf 250 psi auffüllen" wieder korrigieren. Wenn es trotzdem passiert muss man mal nach 2 Jahren einen Service machen oder eine Dichtung ist verrutscht.
> 
> Ich kenn aber tatsächlich auch "Bekannte", die ihr Material nie pflegen oder sich drum kümmern und dann verreckt natürlich was.
> 
> ps: seit 4 Jahren ist meine nicht entlüftet worden. Meine hat jetzt nur vertikales Spiel, was aber auch bei jeder anderen Stütze in den Zeitraum passieren kann.



Gerade das vertikale Spiel zeigt ja, dass sie Luft gezogen hat. Ich würde damit nicht gern länger herumfahren.


----------



## prolink (23. September 2017)

habe meine Novatec Nabe gemessen und die hat auch 19mm
passt auch im Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (23. September 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich meine E1650 mit XD erhalten. Die Hinterräder haben 142, die Vorderräder 100. An den Hinterrädern habe ich 19mm von der Bremsscheibenaufnahme bis zum Ende der Achsendkappen gemessen, das passt auch.
> 
> Vorn wackeln anders als hinten die Achsendkappen, was sie allerdings mit durchgesteckter Steckachse nicht mehr tun. Ist das bei DT Swiss soweit normal?



Hört sich normal an, machen meine an den DT350ern auch...


----------



## Jaerrit (23. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Welche für einen Preis um 220€? (so werden die Reverb mit ext. Ansteuerung gehandelt).



http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-ra...6x411mm-travel-125mm-external-925-01-038.html

Mit RCZFORK für 169€, viel Spaß damit, gern geschehen


----------



## demlak (23. September 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-ra...6x411mm-travel-125mm-external-925-01-038.html
> 
> Mit RCZFORK für 169€, viel Spaß damit, gern geschehen


hierbei bedenken, dass der remotehebel nicht dabei ist. aber ist auch so noch immer ein schnäppchen


----------



## Phippsy (23. September 2017)

Und ausverkauft


----------



## rebirth (23. September 2017)

Zur info: Die naben der 1650 sind dt350. Wo die laufräder her stammen wollte dt allerdings nicht verraten..


----------



## MrBrightside (23. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Welche für einen Preis um 220€? (so werden die Reverb mit ext. Ansteuerung gehandelt).


Fox Transfer, bei RCZ ohne Remote

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...9x411mm-travel-125mm-external-925-01-037.html

 Gutschein RCZFORK


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. September 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Fox Transfer, bei RCZ ohne Remote
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...9x411mm-travel-125mm-external-925-01-037.html
> 
> Gutschein RCZFORK


Danke....Leider ist der Gutschein ungültig! (Meldung: "Gutscheincode "RCZFORK " ist ungültig" in Warenkorb)


----------



## MrBrightside (23. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke....Leider ist der Gutschein ungültig! (Meldung: "Gutscheincode "RCZFORK " ist ungültig" in Warenkorb)


Vielleicht ne E-Mail schreiben. Der Newsletter ist von heute. Preis wäre ca. 170€.

Edit:
Ok, gerade nochmal gecheckt. Genau die Ausführung scheint nicht beim Gutschein dabei zu sein... bei 100mm geht er. Sorry.


----------



## tomac85 (23. September 2017)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1010325-dt-swiss-e1650-laufradsatz-30mm-15-100-12-142-xd


Wer bei RCZ keinen 1650er LRS bekommen hat bekommt hier noch mal die Gelegenheit en Schnäppchen zu machen

War ja klar das es nicht lange dauert...


----------



## michel77 (23. September 2017)

RCZ hat den ja lagernd, ist nur die Frage, ob und wann noch mal ein Code dafür kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (23. September 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1010325-dt-swiss-e1650-laufradsatz-30mm-15-100-12-142-xd
> 
> 
> Wer bei RCZ keinen 1650er LRS bekommen hat bekommt hier noch mal die Gelegenheit en Schnäppchen zu machen
> ...



Sind die vielen Zeilenumbrüche dort in der Anzeige, damit man die unangenehme Frage ganz unten nicht so schnell sieht?  



michel77 schrieb:


> RCZ hat den ja lagernd, ist nur die Frage, ob und wann noch mal ein Code dafür kommt.



Ist ja auch für 257€ ein Schnäppchen. Und wenn man ehrlich ist, wäre es sogar für 320€ ein guter Preis für einen LRS mit 350er Naben und 30mm Felgen... nur halt nicht, wenn man es woanders nochmal günstiger bekommt


----------



## tomac85 (23. September 2017)

BEI eBay Kleinanzeigen gibt es auch gerade viele 1650er Schnäppchen


----------



## freetourer (23. September 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> BEI eBay Kleinanzeigen gibt es auch gerade viele 1650er Schnäppchen



Und Deine Mission ist es jetzt die Leute im Forum anzuprangern?


----------



## Trail-Fail (23. September 2017)

Hi,
falls noch jemand einen shimano freilaufkörper für die dt Swiss Nabe übrig hat wäre ich interessiert. Entweder im Tausch gegen den xd oder gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## hasardeur (23. September 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> Zur info: Die naben der 1650 sind dt350. Wo die laufräder her stammen wollte dt allerdings nicht verraten..



Schau doch einfach auf die Seite. Ungeöste Felgen mit 30 mm innerer Maulweite gibt es nicht viele, ich glaube gar nur eine.


----------



## Phippsy (23. September 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach auf die Seite. Ungeöste Felgen mit 30 mm innerer Maulweite gibt es nicht viele, ich glaube gar nur eine.



Die Frage war nicht nach der Felge, es ging um die Herkunft. HustCanyonhust



freetourer schrieb:


> Und Deine Mission ist es jetzt die Leute im Forum anzuprangern?



Er weist doch lediglich auf Schnäppchen hin.


----------



## michel77 (23. September 2017)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Hi,
> falls noch jemand einen shimano freilaufkörper für die dt Swiss Nabe übrig hat wäre ich interessiert. Entweder im Tausch gegen den xd oder gegen Bezahlung.


Ich habe Dich mal hier hinzugefügt.


----------



## Auweh (24. September 2017)

michel77 schrieb:


> RCZ hat den ja lagernd, ist nur die Frage, ob und wann noch mal ein Code dafür kommt.


 
Anscheinend heute mit dem Code "RCZDTS", wieder um 180€.


----------



## casir (24. September 2017)

Auweh schrieb:


> Anscheinend heute mit dem Code "RCZDTS", wieder um 180€.



Aber "out of stock"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jules86 (24. September 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas auch für USA? Dort sind einige Shops, die eben nicht international versendenden.



Borderlinx. Aber du solltest den Zoll dann noch beachten.


----------



## hasardeur (24. September 2017)

Danke!


----------



## freetourer (24. September 2017)

Auweh schrieb:


> Anscheinend heute mit dem Code "RCZDTS", wieder um 180€.





casir schrieb:


> Aber "out of stock"



Ich probiere mal mein Glück - leider war ich zu spät dran. 

Falls sich bei irgendwem die Pläne geändert haben und er den E1650 LRS von RCZ zum Selbstkostenpreis abgeben möchte .....


----------



## Simon Katsch (24. September 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Die Seite hatte heute ziemliche Probleme. Liegt vielleicht an der Serverauslastung. Am Rechner mit Firefox oder Chrome ging nix, am Smartphone mit Chrome hat alles funktioniert.




bei mir hat's auch ne aufm iphone geklappt


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. September 2017)

mmfly schrieb:


> Zum exxpozed.de Beitrag :
> 
> Bei dem Laden auf jeden Fall nur mit Paypal zahlen - Benötigen für Rückzahlungen  lange bzw. Erinnerung - Telefonisch schwer bis gar nicht erreichbar - "Komischerweise" war jedesmal der Artikel laut Shop lieferbar - nach 2 Wochen immer noch keine Ware da -> nachhacken dann meisst noch ein wenig Lieferzeit so ne Woche und man hat den/die Artikel - Lieferzeit einkalkulieren !!!
> Ist zum Teil echt günstig - habe dort schon 2-3 mal bestellt - ging immer gut - Notfalls paypal ...



Uiuiui und ich habe via Amazon Payments bezahlt. Na mal schauen ob sie mir die Freerider Pro schnell zusenden. 79,- ist ja kein so schlechter Kurs dafür.


----------



## mailo23 (25. September 2017)

Ich habe schon ein paar mal bei exxpozed.de bestellt. Inklusive Rücksendung.
War immer problemlos und auch das Geld war innerhalb weniger Tage zurück. (Ich hatte immer mit Amazon bezahlt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (25. September 2017)

Halte ich auch für übertrieben den Post, habe mit expozzed auch gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (25. September 2017)

meine sind schon versandt worden


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2017)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Vaude Primasoft rot 88€
> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/ind...&lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=VAUDE+PRIMASOFT



Taugt die Jacke denn was für den Herbst, wenn es auch mal nass wird von hinten? Also dass sie nicht wasserdicht ist, ist mir klar aber hält sie warm?


----------



## decay (26. September 2017)

Deswegen ist sie ja sogar gefüttert  Steht auch alles in der Beschreibung. Im Prinzip ne Softshell mit extra Primaloft Fütterung an bestimmten Stellen.
Hört sich für alles über 0C wie Overkill an und man schwitzt sich tot.

http://cycleholix.de/2016/04/test-vaude-primasoft/


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2017)

Hinter dem Link gibt es auch lustige kurzarm-Jacken.
Das find ich eigentlich ziemlich geil,
denn an den Armen is es mir oft zu warm...

Da ich groß und schalalank bin,
überleg ich halt, ob L besser sitzt, als XL.
Wird aber wohl zu kurz sein...


----------



## decay (26. September 2017)

@der-gute bei Vaude kannst Du XL oder lieber XXL nehmen, geht gar nicht was die da schneidern. Trage bei fast allen Marken L, aber bei Vaude ist das nicht möglich, ist mir auch teilweise um den Bauch zu eng, obwohl da fast nix is  (1,92m, 86kg).


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2017)

Hab ne Softshell Jacke von Vaude,
die mit zusätzlichen engen Schlüpfbündchen,
da hab ich XL/54 und die is ok.
Könnte aber schmaler sein bei 196cm/100kg


----------



## Pilatus (26. September 2017)

die Schnitte unterscheiden sich aber auch innerhalb der Softshell jacken:
Ich hatte zwei anprobiert (ich glaube Qimsa und Virt). Die Virt fahre ich jetzt, weil die Ärmel lang genug waren (und enge Bündchen) aber obenrum etwas weit. Die Qimsa hatte zu kurze Ärmel.
bin 193cm/95kg mit eher kurzem Oberkörper


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2017)

Ich habe bei Vaude immer die L als Kleidung. Habe mir mal die L bestellt.


----------



## fone (26. September 2017)

Wartet eigentlich noch jemand auf seinen RCZ 1650 LRS oder sind sonst schon alle angekommen? 
Ich hatte eigentlich ziemlich schnell bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. September 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Bei www.exxpozed.de gibt es heute noch auf alle Artikel im Sale, die 25% oder mehr reduziert sind, nochmal 25% extra mit dem Gutscheincode COUNT25-X17



Genial, hab mir Freerider Canvas für 52,50 Euro (mit Newsletter-Gutschein) und Freerider EPS für 83,16 bestellt, vielen Dank für den super Tipp!


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. September 2017)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Genial, hab mir Freerider Canvas für 52,50 Euro (mit Newsletter-Gutschein) und Freerider EPS für 83,16 bestellt, vielen Dank für den super Tipp!



ich auch so!
top sache!
merci


----------



## Dakeyras (26. September 2017)

Gern geschehen 

Habt ihr schon Versandbestätigungen bekommen?


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. September 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Gern geschehen
> 
> Habt ihr schon Versandbestätigungen bekommen?



ich hab sie heute schon anprobiert [emoji1305][emoji16]


----------



## Felger (26. September 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wartet eigentlich noch jemand auf seinen RCZ 1650 LRS oder sind sonst schon alle angekommen?
> Ich hatte eigentlich ziemlich schnell bestellt.



Ich auch


----------



## pillepalle127 (26. September 2017)

Ich warte noch. Liegt verm. an dem Shimanofreilauf. Oder hat den schon jmd erhalten?


----------



## delphi1507 (26. September 2017)

Habe den lrs mit xd bekommen...
Ohne Freilauf sind es genau 1807gr.
Bestellt um den 1.9


----------



## fone (26. September 2017)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch. Liegt verm. an dem Shimanofreilauf. Oder hat den schon jmd erhalten?


Ah, kann es sein, dass nur die Leute den LRS bereits bekommen haben, denen kein zusätzlicher Shimano-Freilauf versprochen wurde, sondern die 30€ Abzug gewährt wurden?


----------



## delphi1507 (26. September 2017)

Also ich habe den Abzug gewählt und den Freilauf hier im forum getauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Gern geschehen
> 
> Habt ihr schon Versandbestätigungen bekommen?


Ich noch nicht, habe aber erst gestern bestellt.


----------



## michel77 (26. September 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ah, kann es sein, dass nur die Leute den LRS bereits bekommen haben, denen kein zusätzlicher Shimano-Freilauf versprochen wurde, sondern die 30€ Abzug gewährt wurden?


So wird es wohl sein.


----------



## GreenTavern (26. September 2017)

Falls noch jemand den E1650 abgeben möchte, weil er es sich doch anders überlegt hat, bitte melden. Hatte es leider knapp verpasst und würde mich freuen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. September 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wartet eigentlich noch jemand auf seinen RCZ 1650 LRS oder sind sonst schon alle angekommen?
> Ich hatte eigentlich ziemlich schnell bestellt.


Warte auch noch wohl, wohl wegen Shimano Rückstände wie RCZ geschrieben hat

Gesendet von meinem SM-T810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## freetourer (26. September 2017)

GreenTavern schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand den E1650 abgeben möchte, weil er es sich doch anders überlegt hat, bitte melden. Hatte es leider knapp verpasst und würde mich freuen.


Ey- ich war zuerst da.


----------



## fone (27. September 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Abzug gewählt und den Freilauf hier im forum getauscht...


Mir wurde kein Abzug angeboten, nur ob ich die Laufräder auch mit XD Freilauf + zusätzlichem Shimanofreilauf trotzdem haben will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MMay (27. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Moin, ich such ne Reverb mit externer Leitung in 30.9, 31.6 oder 34.9 mit 125mm als Schnäppchen...jemand da was gesehen von einem dt. Händler? (RCZ mal lieber nicht wegen "Service")



Heute bei RCZ aber mit Stealth Leitung

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/r...lth-remote-31-6x380mm-travel-125mm-black.html

Mit Code *RCZVP *für 150 €


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. September 2017)

MMay schrieb:


> Heute bei RCZ aber mit Stealth Leitung
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/r...lth-remote-31-6x380mm-travel-125mm-black.html
> 
> Mit Code *RCZVP *für 150 €


Hey...Danke..hab ich schon gesehen. Bräuchte allerdings kein Stealth und eher 30,9 oder 34,9 mit externer Ansteuerung. Problem ist, dass in mein Liteville (MK5) kein Loch bohren kann. 
Was ich ausserdem problematisch finde, ist das Garantieverhalten von RCZ....hier ist mir ein dt. Händler den ich telefonisch erreichen kann und einen Service hat, wesentlich lieber.


----------



## toastet (27. September 2017)

unerlässlich bei ner Reverb, da mindestens einmal wenn nicht zweimal absacken und Seitenspiel behoben werden müssen in den ersten zwei Jahren


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. September 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> unerlässlich bei ner Reverb, da mindestens einmal wenn nicht zweimal absacken und Seitenspiel behoben werden müssen in den ersten zwei Jahren


ja...genau...musste meine einmal mitten in der Saison einschicken, kam nicht mehr hoch und wenn ich nicht so einen tollen Händler gehabt hätte, wäre es ein Drama geworden. Mit RCZ in Luxemburg hab ich leider keine durchgehend zuverlässigen Erfahrungen gemacht. das blöde ist, dass man die Reverb nicht direkt zum Hersteller schicken kann...dann wäre es interessant.


----------



## Ghoste (27. September 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> unerlässlich bei ner Reverb, da mindestens einmal wenn nicht zweimal absacken und Seitenspiel behoben werden müssen in den ersten zwei Jahren


Nö, fahre seit über 3 Jahren und ohne Service ohne Probleme!
Gibt hier genügend ähnlich Information. 
Hier im Forum findet man halt häufig die Leute die Probleme haben, aber ist ja klar sonst würden sie nichts schreiben...


----------



## demlak (27. September 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Nö, fahre seit über 3 Jahren und ohne Service ohne Probleme!
> Gibt hier genügend ähnlich Information.
> Hier im Forum findet man halt häufig die Leute die Probleme haben, aber ist ja klar sonst würden sie nichts schreiben...


Simple Formel.. wenn man sie häufig findet.. dann.. *g*





Schibbl schrieb:


> Brooks C13 Cambium Sattel für 132€ bei https://www.athleteshop.de/brooks-c13-cambium-saddle-black



Hörte bisher nur gutes über Brooks.. hab mich da aber noch nie mit auseinander gesetzt.. gibt es irgendwo eine knappe info über die vor und nachteile der verschiedenen modelle von brooks?

(schau mich immer mal wieder nach verschiedenem equipment um, dass für eine geplante wochenlange reise mit meinem Enduro taugen könnte)


----------



## toastet (27. September 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Nö, fahre seit über 3 Jahren und ohne Service ohne Probleme!
> Gibt hier genügend ähnlich Information.
> Hier im Forum findet man halt häufig die Leute die Probleme haben, aber ist ja klar sonst würden sie nichts schreiben...



Ich brauch die Leute im Forum nicht, habe nun alle Reverb-Generationen durch, verschiedener Hub, verschiedene Ansteuerung, immer das gleiche. Zumal ich das Ding wie ein rohes Ei behandel und nichtmal im ausgezogenen Zustand am Sattel ziehe da das Rad ebenerdig parkt und nicht gehoben oder getragen werden muss. Trotzdem immer das absacken, mit dem seitlichen Spiel kann man ja noch leben. Bei den Kumpels ist es genau so. Es sind also nun schon 5 Stützen die alle das gleiche Problem haben.
Glückwunsch wenn eine Stütze mal funktioniert, trotzdem sollte man darauf Hinweisen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Ärger viel größer ist als das sie einwandfrei zwei Jahre durchhält. Das bisschen was man ggf. spart wird dann durch nen selbst zu zahlenden Service von 80 Euro+ in jedem Fall aufgefressen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. September 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Gern geschehen
> 
> Habt ihr schon Versandbestätigungen bekommen?


Ich habe heute eine Mail bekommen, dass meine Bestellung nicht durch ging und ich noch einmal bestellen sollte. Dann waren die selben Schuhe in meiner Größe erstmal nicht verfügbar, jetzt sind sie es wieder. Sie meinen, dass sie es auch manuell eingeben würden, darum habe ich dann gebeten. Mal sehen...


----------



## ollum104 (27. September 2017)

Meine Schuhe kamen heute an.


----------



## Dakeyras (27. September 2017)

Meine auch [emoji106] jetzt müssen sie nur noch passen... 

@niconj: viel Erfolg, dass das noch klappt. Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillepalle127 (27. September 2017)

Dear Sir,
We are pleased to inform you that we will receive the body on Monday or next Tuesday.
So your order will leave in the middle of next week.
Still a little patience, you will soon ride on your new wheels!


----------



## pillepalle127 (27. September 2017)

.... Zum Thema E1650.


----------



## Simon Katsch (27. September 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Meine auch [emoji106] jetzt müssen sie nur noch passen...
> 
> @niconj: viel Erfolg, dass das noch klappt. Ich drück dir die Daumen.


 toitoitoi @niconj


----------



## osbow (27. September 2017)

Zu der Vaude-Jacke: War heute im Laden und habe mal L, XL und XXL anprobiert. Trage eigentlich immer L, gelegentlich XL. L wäre hier zu eng. XL passt eigentlich sehr gut. Habe aber am Ende XXL genommen, damit ich drunter noch was dickeres (Protektor-Shirt o.ä.) anziehen kann. Der Unterschied zwischen XL und XXL war gefühlt aber auch nicht sehr groß.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. September 2017)

osbow schrieb:


> Zu der Vaude-Jacke: War heute im Laden und habe mal L, XL und XXL anprobiert. Trage eigentlich immer L, gelegentlich XL. L wäre hier zu eng. XL passt eigentlich sehr gut. Habe aber am Ende XXL genommen, damit ich drunter noch was dickeres (Protektor-Shirt o.ä.) anziehen kann. Der Unterschied zwischen XL und XXL war gefühlt aber auch nicht sehr groß.


Habe die Jacke gerade bekommen. Bin 1,90groß bei 100kg, sportlich kräftig aber nicht Bodybuilder. Mir passt XL genauso gut wie anderes, was ich in XL trage. Viel könnte ich drunter nicht anziehen, aber wer wollte das? Schließlich ist man aktiv und die Jacke soll ja auch noch was wegatmen. Die Jacke ist schön schmal geschnitten und pludert am Bauch nicht unnötig mit Wellen auf.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. September 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Habe die Jacke gerade bekommen. Bin 1,90groß bei 100kg, sportlich kräftig aber nicht Bodybuilder. Mir passt XL genauso gut wie anderes, was ich in XL trage. Viel könnte ich drunter nicht anziehen, aber wer wollte das? Schließlich ist man aktiv und die Jacke soll ja auch noch was wegatmen. Die Jacke ist schön schmal geschnitten und pludert am Bauch nicht unnötig mit Wellen auf.


Das freut mich, denn ich bin genau 10 weniger (1.80/90kg) und habe eine L bestellt. Sollte morgen kommen. Eine Tracking Nummer habe ich nicht bekommen aber der Versand wurde bestätigt.



Dakeyras schrieb:


> Meine auch [emoji106] jetzt müssen sie nur noch passen...
> 
> @niconj: viel Erfolg, dass das noch klappt. Ich drück dir die Daumen.



Wenn sie nicht kommen sollten, dann ist das auch nicht so schlimm. Ich habe schon einige 5/10 auf Vorrat gekauft, da ich die regelmäßig in einem halben Jahr kaputt bekomme. Leider gibt es keine länger haltende Alternative.


----------



## LTB (28. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Hörte bisher nur gutes über Brooks.. hab mich da aber noch nie mit auseinander gesetzt.. gibt es irgendwo eine knappe info über die vor und nachteile der verschiedenen modelle von brooks?
> 
> (schau mich immer mal wieder nach verschiedenem equipment um, dass für eine geplante wochenlange reise mit meinem Enduro taugen könnte)



Knappe Info: Mir passt der Cambium C15 sehr gut. Kurze einfahr Zeit (<200km), Fahre ihn auf kurzen Touren ohne Polsterhose, ab 2h ziehe ich meist eine Polsterhose an....kein Plan ob das auch ohne erträglich wäre...
Der C15 ist ein Schwergewicht über 400g, er dämpft gut, die Sitzfläche ist aber hart da ohne Polster.


----------



## fone (28. September 2017)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Dear Sir,
> We are pleased to inform you that we will receive the body on Monday or next Tuesday.
> So your order will leave in the middle of next week.
> Still a little patience, you will soon ride on your new wheels!



ich hab die Mail 2 Mal bekommen... bin gespannt wie viele LRS ich bekomme.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. September 2017)

Wer einen günstigen bequemen Sattel mal testen will, dem kann ich den SQ Lab 610 (Auslaufmodell) empfehlen für knapp 60€. Fahr den auf dem Rennrad mit Sitzknochenabstand 11cm..fahr die 14cm-Variante.

Meine Touren sind zt. sehr lang, also zwischen 4 und 8 Stunden (225-118-165 km). Hab vorher Fabric Scoop, SQ Lab 613 und einen SLR XP getestet auf denen ich nach 30km rumgeruscht bin...hier (auf dem MTB bis 3 Std. auch ohne Probleme gefahren mit aufrechter Position):
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SQlab/610-Sattel-Auslaufmodell-p24564/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (28. September 2017)

So nebenbei: sowohl Exxposed als auch RCZ haben einwandfrei geliefert bei mir.


----------



## osbow (28. September 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Habe die Jacke gerade bekommen. Bin 1,90groß bei 100kg, sportlich kräftig aber nicht Bodybuilder. Mir passt XL genauso gut wie anderes, was ich in XL trage. Viel könnte ich drunter nicht anziehen, aber wer wollte das? Schließlich ist man aktiv und die Jacke soll ja auch noch was wegatmen. Die Jacke ist schön schmal geschnitten und pludert am Bauch nicht unnötig mit Wellen auf.


Hätte ich auch dazuschreiben sollen. Bin 183 cm groß bei ca. 90 kg. Wie gesagt, XL hätte auch gepasst. Aber mit was drunter ist XXL die bessere Alternative. Wie gesagt, so groß fand ich die Unterschiede nicht.


----------



## Skyrunner90 (28. September 2017)

Meine Jacke kam heute auch an. Bin zufrieden. mit 1,81cm und ca. 87Kg passt mir die Jacke in L wunderbar. Mehr wie ein Trikot und Unterhemd passt da allerdings nicht drunter


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2017)

Skyrunner90 schrieb:


> Meine Jacke kam heute auch an. Bin zufrieden. mit 1,81cm und ca. 87Kg passt mir die Jacke in L wunderbar. Mehr wie ein Trikot und Unterhemd passt da allerdings nicht drunter


Ebenfalls. Ich bin aber nicht so kälteempfindlich und brauch nur ein Trikot drunter. Schön, dass sie so eng ist. 

Bei exxpozed habe ich noch einmal bestellen müssen und diesmal habe ich mit Paypal bezahlt. Mal sehen ob ich nun die Freerider bekomme. Sind sogar jetzt 3€ weniger.


----------



## nosaint77 (28. September 2017)

Ich trage bei Streetwear Vaude-Sachen in L und hab mir daher die Primasoft in L bestellt, ist mir aber bei meinen 183cm und 75kg zu groß. Hat wer die gleiche Körpergröße und -gewicht und kann mir sagen ob M passt? Armlänge wäre wichtig (normale Körperproportionen) und ob sie halt nen lässigen aber sportlichen Schnitt hat. Drunter soll höchstens noch ein Unterhemd getragen werden. Mag nicht umsonst nochmal bestellen...


----------



## bikeseppl (29. September 2017)

Hallo, habe mir die Primasoft in 50/M gekauft. Bei 179 cm und 83 Kg paßt sie mir super: Unterhemd, Trikot und die Jacke liegt an aber spannt nicht, die Armlänge ist auch bei ausgestreckten Armen i.O.

Servus Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (30. September 2017)

War gestern doch wieder im Laden und hab XXL gegen XL getauscht. Zuhause mit Protektoren-Hemd war doch noch zu viel Platz zwischen Haut und Jacke. Mit XL ist es enger. Und enger ist besser.


----------



## MrBrightside (30. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hey...Danke..hab ich schon gesehen. Bräuchte allerdings kein Stealth und eher 30,9 oder 34,9 mit externer Ansteuerung. Problem ist, dass in mein Liteville (MK5) kein Loch bohren kann.
> Was ich ausserdem problematisch finde, ist das Garantieverhalten von RCZ....hier ist mir ein dt. Händler den ich telefonisch erreichen kann und einen Service hat, wesentlich lieber.


http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...6x411mm-travel-125mm-external-925-01-038.html

RCZFOX

Für 169€


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. September 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...6x411mm-travel-125mm-external-925-01-038.html
> 
> RCZFOX
> 
> Für 169€


leider schon wieder weg, bin gerad nachhause gekommen...Danke Dir aber!!!


----------



## MrBrightside (30. September 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> leider schon wieder weg, bin gerad nachhause gekommen...Danke Dir aber!!!


Ich hab extra geschaut und sogar den Gutschein getestet...
Geht echt schnell, dass das Zeug weg ist.
RCZ ist echt spannend...
Entschuldige.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. September 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ich hab extra geschaut und sogar den Gutschein getestet...
> Geht echt schnell, dass das Zeug weg ist.
> RCZ ist echt spannend...
> Entschuldige.


Hey...alles okay..kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen ...ich hab zum Glück Geduld..ist zur Zeit nicht so eilig, da noch Zweitbike am Start.


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. September 2017)

Wer noch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Fox Transfer ist: Die Marzocchi Transfer ist exakt baugleich mit der Fox, gibt's derzeit für 200 € (nur noch 125 mm).

https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...ttelstuetze-Modell-2017-Auslaufmodell-p57506/


----------



## metalrene1989 (30. September 2017)

Hey! Wollte mal fragen wie lange ihr auf euren Artikel gewartet habt wenn beim RCZ Bikeshop 20 Tage oder mehr lieferzeit angegeben ist?


----------



## Phi-Me (30. September 2017)

Meist wirklixh 20 WERKtage


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. September 2017)

Was denkste?

20 oder mehr Tage halt. In seltenen Fällen kürzer, oft "oder mehr".


----------



## meyma (2. Oktober 2017)

Bei RCZ kann es auch mal deutlich länger als die 20 Tage dauern. Bisher längste Wartezeit war mit Bestelldatum am 14.07.17 und Versand am 06.09.17. Nachfragen oder so musste ich nicht, irgendwann kam halt die Versandbestätigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (2. Oktober 2017)

Bei den Private Sales, wenn die Sachen erst bestellt werden, kann es natürlich deutlich länger dauern. Logisch.


----------



## volki_d (2. Oktober 2017)

Jupp, Private Sale kann sehr, sehr, sehr lange dauern. Mein bisheriger Rekord waren 2 Monate um dann mitgeteilt zu bekommen das man mir das Geld zurück erstattet weil der Laufradsatz beschädigt ankam. Dafür sind die Preise halt oft unverschämt niedrig.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Oktober 2017)

Exxpozed Schuhe sind die Woche angekommen. Man sind die Freerider Pro flach... passen tun sie aber.


----------



## Django1985 (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe meinen LRS von Rcz bekommen. Mit shimano und xd Freilauf. Alles bestens.
Das Einzige was ein bisschen stört ist, das die Felgen nicht stealth sind. Hat jemand schonmal dtswiss decals entfernt und einen Tipp?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir ist das so dezent das mich das nicht stört...


----------



## mike79 (7. Oktober 2017)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen LRS von Rcz bekommen. Mit shimano und xd Freilauf. Alles bestens.
> Das Einzige was ein bisschen stört ist, das die Felgen nicht stealth sind. Hat jemand schonmal dtswiss decals entfernt und einen Tipp?




Im Zweifelsfall gibst du die einfach an mich weiter


----------



## Frameride (7. Oktober 2017)

Ne, so schlimm ist es nicht.ohne wäre es aber einfach schöner


----------



## damonsta (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke dass es Wassertransferdruck ist. Aceton, Lappen, Geduld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonnePrimus (7. Oktober 2017)




----------



## toastet (7. Oktober 2017)

wie viele noch? gibt genug im bikemarkt. die werden schon billiger mit der zeit.


----------



## Schnipp (7. Oktober 2017)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Das Einzige was ein bisschen stört ist, das die Felgen nicht stealth sind. Hat jemand schonmal dtswiss decals entfernt und einen Tipp?


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wassertransferdruck-entfernen.750053/


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Oktober 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> wie viele noch? gibt genug im bikemarkt. die werden schon billiger mit der zeit.


Sind die denn so gut, dass die LR jeder haben will? Wie viel haben die denn gekostet und was kosten sie, wenn sie nicht im Angebot sind?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Sind die denn so gut, dass die LR jeder haben will? Wie viel haben die denn gekostet und was kosten sie, wenn sie nicht im Angebot sind?


Die E1650 bei rcz 176mit Code ohne 256 meine ich... Da bei mir der falsche Freilauf kam waren es am Ende 146...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Oktober 2017)

Heute kam das erste MountainbikeMagazin aus der 10€ BC-Gutschein-Aktion. Inhalt zu 95% ohne Worte  fast nur Werbung, seitenweise nur Produkte, dazu Mofas und lauter so Rotz. 
Zum Glück hats (fast) nix gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (7. Oktober 2017)

Wer ist noch für einen RCZ Thread? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Oktober 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die E1650 bei rcz 176mit Code ohne 256 meine ich... Da bei mir der falsche Freilauf kam waren es am Ende 146...


Wegen nicht mal 100€ so einen Stress?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Wegen nicht mal 100€ so einen Stress?


Ne das ist schon ein Angebotspreis von denen... Regulärer Preis ist quasi nicht greifbar da systemräder die für Canyon produziert wurden... Rcz gibt iwas um 500€ an...


----------



## MrBrightside (8. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Wegen nicht mal 100€ so einen Stress?


Ein E1700 kostet über 500€ bei BC. Der ist wohl von der Qualität ähnlich. Jetzt sind die Felgen beim E1650 noch breiter, die 30mm Innenweite entsprechen ganz genau den aktuellen Trends 

Alles in allem ein  sehr guter LRS zu nem Sparkurs.
Die DT Laufräder haben zudem einen sehr guten Ruf.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Oktober 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ein E1700 kostet über 500€ bei BC. Der ist wohl von der Qualität ähnlich. Jetzt sind die Felgen beim E1650 noch breiter, die 30mm Innenweite entsprechen ganz genau den aktuellen Trends
> 
> Alles in allem ein  sehr guter LRS zu nem Sparkurs.
> Die DT Laufräder haben zudem einen sehr guten Ruf.


Danke für die Info. Ich bin in den letzten Jahren keine Systemlaufräder gefahren und kenne mich damit nicht mehr aus. Wie steht denn der genannte LRS zu meinen M1700, die bei meinem Canyon dabei waren?


----------



## MrBrightside (8. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ich bin in den letzten Jahren keine Systemlaufräder gefahren und kenne mich damit nicht mehr aus. Wie steht denn der genannte LRS zu meinen M1700, die bei meinem Canyon dabei waren?


DT:
 E=Enduro(breit,stabil) M=Allmountain X=CC(schmal,leicht)
Je niedriger die Zahl, desto hochwertiger idR. Früher stand die Zahl fürs Gewicht.
Deine Laufräder sind vermutlich etwas schmaler und leichter, wohl die selbe Qualität.


----------



## demlak (8. Oktober 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Wer ist noch für einen RCZ Thread?
> 
> Gesendet von irgendeinem scheiß mit irgendeinem scheiß



z.B. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop.579873/page-9#post-14823952 ???


----------



## platt_ziege (8. Oktober 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> Habe mir Winterschuhe von Northwave gekauft, waren schon die günstigsten ohne Code:
> https://www.21run.com/raptor-arctic...MIr-G9wYXc1gIVyW4bCh0JmgNTEAQYASABEgJHtfD_BwE



kennst du/jemand die celsius artic im vergleich zu den raptoren was isolation und wintertauglichkeit angeht?
denn die ca gibt es ja für 145€ (was mir persönlich aber immer noch zu teuer ist)


----------



## dragonjackson (8. Oktober 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> z.B. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop.579873/page-9#post-14823952 ???



Frage mich dann, warum ich hier in den letzten 50 Seiten 99% über rcz lese...
Aber halt, gleich schreit jemand „Zensur“, „ich darf aber, Laberthread“, „überlies es doch“... Bitte...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (8. Oktober 2017)

mir geht das auch auf den sack.. aber ich darf ja nicht mehr meckern


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Frage mich dann, warum ich hier in den letzten 50 Seiten 99% über rcz lese...
> Aber halt, gleich schreit jemand „Zensur“, „ich darf aber, Laberthread“, „überlies es doch“... Bitte...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ich bin froh drüber... Hat mir nen schönen LRS eingebracht...


----------



## ForG (8. Oktober 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> kennst du/jemand die celsius artic im vergleich zu den raptoren was isolation und wintertauglichkeit angeht?
> denn die ca gibt es ja für 145€ (was mir persönlich aber immer noch zu teuer ist)


Ich hatte die auch geordert, aber die Schuhe saßen viel zu locker. Die Schnürung erfolgt durch ziehen und verschieben eines Fixierstücks, funktioniert bei mir nur mäßig.

Vom Gefühl her sind die identisch isoliert.
Habe die Raptor heute getestet, wasserdicht waren sie nicht, ich hatte nasse Füße. Vielleicht habe ich etwas übertrieben, habe jede Pfütze - und es gab reichlich - mitgenommen.
Es war ja nicht wirklich kalt, aber die Isolierwirkung scheint sehr gut zu sein.
Ich fahre normalerweise ganzjährig die Shimano SH-XM9 (MTB Touring Schuhe, sehen aus wie Wanderschuhe). Die sind auf jeden Fall schlechter isoliert.


----------



## platt_ziege (8. Oktober 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> Ich hatte die auch geordert, aber die Schuhe saßen viel zu locker. Die Schnürung erfolgt durch ziehen und verschieben eines Fixierstücks, funktioniert bei mir nur mäßig.


danke für deine antwort!
hatte vorhin mal wieder 2h meines lebens mit recherche vergeudet. die raptro arctic liegen eine stufe unter den extreme. der celsius ist deshalb runtergesetzt, weil er gar nicht mehr im programm ist, was ich nicht wusste.
da ich diese ganzen preise, egal was aus dem mtb bereich absolut absurd finde, möchte ich mir auch nur 1x ein paar winterschuhe kaufen.
hatte noch die shimano mw7 für 115€ gefunden, aber denke die sind nur "normal" isoliert ggü den arctic versionen von nw.
dein xm9 ist ja auch eher ein überganszeit schuh für transalp u.ä. zu sein, aber nicht isoliert.
die raptor und extreme scheinen aber irgendwie sinniger ggü den celsius zu sein, da sie ja aussen eher geschlossen sind, was das aussenmaterial angeht.
ansonsten hab ich noch von nw den husky gefunden, der wohl schon etwas älter ist und genauso teuer wie der mw7.
ich denke ich warte mal auf ein angebot unter 200€ für den extreme gtx.....


----------



## pillepalle127 (8. Oktober 2017)

Wayne...


----------



## freetourer (8. Oktober 2017)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> Wayne...



Dich nicht?


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2017)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen LRS von Rcz bekommen. Mit shimano und xd Freilauf. Alles bestens.
> Das Einzige was ein bisschen stört ist, das die Felgen nicht stealth sind. Hat jemand schonmal dtswiss decals entfernt und einen Tipp?


Aber die Laufräder sehen doch genau so aus wie auf den Fotos im Internet?
Ich finde ihn wunderwunderschön!


----------



## der-gute (9. Oktober 2017)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Vaude Primasoft rot 88€
> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/ind...&lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=VAUDE+PRIMASOFT





osbow schrieb:


> Zu der Vaude-Jacke: War heute im Laden und habe mal L, XL und XXL anprobiert. Trage eigentlich immer L, gelegentlich XL. L wäre hier zu eng. XL passt eigentlich sehr gut. Habe aber am Ende XXL genommen, damit ich drunter noch was dickeres (Protektor-Shirt o.ä.) anziehen kann. Der Unterschied zwischen XL und XXL war gefühlt aber auch nicht sehr groß.





Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Habe die Jacke gerade bekommen. Bin 1,90groß bei 100kg, sportlich kräftig aber nicht Bodybuilder. Mir passt XL genauso gut wie anderes, was ich in XL trage. Viel könnte ich drunter nicht anziehen, aber wer wollte das? Schließlich ist man aktiv und die Jacke soll ja auch noch was wegatmen. Die Jacke ist schön schmal geschnitten und pludert am Bauch nicht unnötig mit Wellen auf.



Schlawenzel seit der Meldung um diese ominöse Kurzarmjacke herum...







Hab jetzt mal L und XL bei 1,96 und 100 kg bestellt, bin eigentlich recht schmal.
Fahre ne Windstopperjacke von Vaude in XL, die hat noch Luft, daher auch mal L bestellt.

We will see


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. Oktober 2017)

gaudenz schrieb:


> Sucht noch wer ein günstiges Gravelbike?



Auf der Suche nach diesem seltsamen Wort habe ich folgendes finden können:

*Gravel-Bikes sind die neuen Kinder der Radsport-Industrie. Im Endeffekt handelt es sich dabei um Endurance-Räder mit denen man über unbefestigte Wege fahren kann.*



Kein Wunder, dass uns niemand versteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudenz (9. Oktober 2017)

Sicher könnte man auch sagen "Crosser mit Komfort-Geometrie" oder "Rennrad mit besonders viel Reifenfreiheit"... wenn es denn das empfindliche Sprachempfinden stört. Erscheint mir aber zu sperrig, und es ist auch kein Wunder, dass sich englische Begriffe durchsetzen, wenn die Entwicklung von dort kommt.

Die Diskussion, ob "Gravel" oder "Anyroad" nur ein Marketing-Kunstprodukt sind, gab es doch schon oft genug und brauchen wir hier nicht auch noch. Ich finde das ganze eine schöne Entwicklung, hin zu einem sportlichen Allround-Fahrrad, das für Alltag, Touren und auf der Straße genutzt werden kann. Wie man das ganze nennt, ist mir jedenfalls egal.


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2017)

trekkingrad geht nicht?


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Oktober 2017)

fone schrieb:


> trekkingrad geht nicht?


Naja, die Kategorie Trekkingrad ist erstens ja schon belegt, und ist vom möglichen Untergrund zwar sehr ähnlich, vom Einsatzbereich dann aber doch grundverschieden.


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2017)

"trekkingrad mit rennradlenker"?


wenn ich gravelbike eingebe kommt sowas raus.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...EI20qV4xeNh9ieRzryu3IOuxxea1X5m0aAlE8EALw_wcB


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Oktober 2017)

fone schrieb:


> "trekkingrad mit rennradlenker"?
> 
> 
> wenn ich gravelbike eingebe kommt sowas raus.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...EI20qV4xeNh9ieRzryu3IOuxxea1X5m0aAlE8EALw_wcB


Die "Normalversion" eines Gravelbikes ist ohne Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger.

Trekkingrad:





Gravelbike:





Wie gesagt, die Strecken kann man mit beiden fahren, aber das Gravelbike ist schon deutlich sportlicher ausgelegt als ein Trekkingrad.


----------



## demlak (9. Oktober 2017)

leute... *schnäppchen*-laberthread..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (9. Oktober 2017)

@der-gute erzähl mal was rauskommt mit dem Vaude Teil.


----------



## frogmatic (9. Oktober 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> *laber*thread..


----------



## jimmy_bod (9. Oktober 2017)

Rucksack --> Osprey Talon 22. Nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein. Relativ leicht und für alle Outdoor-Einsätze geeignet.





Bei Bike24 https://www.bike24.de/p1218714.html
*83,99 €*

Der Allrounder in verschiedenen Farben


----------



## der-gute (10. Oktober 2017)

Wie würde denn bei RCZ ein Code bei Rock Shox aussehen?
RCZRS und der sechste Buchstabe?

Andere Codes heissen ja z.B. RCZDTS oder RCZFOX


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2017)

So funktioniert das nicht.

ein aktueller Shimanocode ist *RCZOLP
*
Erraten bringt auch nix weil die eh nur brgrenzt gültig sind.


----------



## der-gute (10. Oktober 2017)

Aber probieren koscht nix


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Oktober 2017)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> Polar Bluetooth Sensoren etwa 50% des üblichen Preises: 32€
> http://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_polar-91053157-1988917.html


Anscheinend kann man bei den Sensoren offiziell nicht die Batterie wechseln, und im Handbuch dazu soll stehen, dass man bei leerer Batterie einen neuen Sensor kaufen soll. Eigentlich eine bodenlose Frechheit von Polar, aber mit etwas Bastelei kann man die CR1632 Knopfbatterie wohl auch selbst wechseln:


----------



## aibeekey (10. Oktober 2017)

Hab den DT Swiss 1650er LRS grad mal auf die Waage geschmissen und die Gewichte in die Datenbank eingetragen. HR mit xD Freilauf

VR 881g
HR 991g

In Summe 1872g - Gewicht für 30mm Maulweite also mehr als okay.

Nochmal vielen Dank fürs Posten! Bestes Schnäppchen seit dem CRC Manitou ISX6 für 130€ anno 2010


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2017)

Hinterrad ohne Freilauf... 
Mit werkseitig verklebtem felgenband und ohne Ventile


----------



## tt22 (10. Oktober 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Bei rcz die 350cr für 140 euro mit code
> RCZMARZO
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/...disc-160mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-9150709s.html
> 
> Schon bestellt



Danke, sowas habe ich gesucht.
Ist das aber normal, dass nochmal Steuern dazu kommen?
Versand nochmal 7,xx€. Insg wäre ich bei 170€. Ist natürlich immer noch gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (10. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir warens 147...

Versuch mal über rczbikeshop. De


----------



## hardtails (10. Oktober 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Bei mir warens 147...
> 
> Versuch mal über rczbikeshop. De



so läufts.


----------



## tt22 (10. Oktober 2017)

Hmm doof, scheinbar schon ausverkauft. Zu lange gewartet...
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## hardtails (10. Oktober 2017)

tt22 schrieb:


> Hmm doof, scheinbar schon ausverkauft. Zu lange gewartet...
> Trotzdem Danke!




147€ gespart!!! Megaschnäppchen für dich


----------



## michel77 (11. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand von Euch kürzlich eine Race Face Turbine Cinch Kurbel bei RCZ bestellt und bekommen? Bei meinem Exemplar weisen Welle und nicht antriebseitige Kurbelschraube zwar nicht dramatische aber doch deutlich erkennbare Montagespuren auf. Die Kurbelarme wirken hingegen noch jungfräulich, so dass wohl keine Pedale montiert waren. Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, ob ich da der einzige bin.


----------



## un..inc (11. Oktober 2017)

tt22 schrieb:


> Hmm doof, scheinbar schon ausverkauft. Zu lange gewartet...
> Trotzdem Danke!



Gerade wieder verfügbar!!!


----------



## Bikesenf (11. Oktober 2017)

Weiß jemand zufällig was der Unterschied zwischen der 350 CR und der 2016 350 CR bei RCZ ist? Also außer dem Preis und dass die günstigere Gabel vll. n bisschen länger im Regal lag...


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Oktober 2017)

Mir wäre neu, dass sich da etwas getan hat.

Habe gerade noch mal Artikel nummern geguckt und da hat sich zwischen 14und 16 nicht getan auf den ersten Blick...


----------



## prolink (11. Oktober 2017)

Eine ist Stahlfeder andere Luftfeder
Gewicht Unterschied ist auch ca. 200gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (11. Oktober 2017)

Du hast dir die R angeguckt...

Es werden auch zwei CR angeboten.

Mit etwas Glück ist die 2014er doch gülden. Sonst keine Ahnung, was sich da unterscheiden soll...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Oktober 2017)

Die 350 R kann ich nicht empfehlen, da gibt es wesentlich bessere Stahlfedergabeln (EOL) für das gleiche Geld.


----------



## hardtails (11. Oktober 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch mal Artikel nummern geguckt und da hat sich zwischen 14und 16 nicht getan auf den ersten Blick...



wenn ich mir die homepage anschaue, nix, außer der farbe
selbst bei den erstzteilen sind die selben bestellnummern aufgelistet

quelle für die spacer auf 140 irgendwo gefunden?


----------



## Phi-Me (12. Oktober 2017)

Die spacer werde ich auch noch brauchen.

Da kann mn sich ja aber wieder bei cosmic melden, soweit ich weiß.

Aber erst mal warten ob was kommt...


----------



## Lbir (12. Oktober 2017)

Die 2016er geht angeblich bis 170 mm, wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe...davor wohl nur bis 160 mm


----------



## Duc851 (12. Oktober 2017)

http://www.marzocchi.com/support/fo...-1637-1553&idMy=29478&idP=29603-766&idS=29493

Stimmt, 170mm. Verstehe es trotzdem nicht. Erkenne keine Unterschiede auf der Federseite zwischen 2015 und 2016?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (12. Oktober 2017)

Die kann man umbauen, aber dann mit neuem Casting...

Musst also einiges austauschen. 

Artikelnummern sind sonst gleich.


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2017)

decay schrieb:


> @der-gute erzähl mal was rauskommt mit dem Vaude Teil.



XL:



Geht garnicht!

L:



Sitzt gut, hab n Shirt und n Longsleeve drunter.

196 cm, aktuell 98 kg


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2017)

Interessant. Ich habe bei 180 und 89kg die L bei der langen Jacke und sie dürfte nicht viel kleiner sein.


----------



## boblike (12. Oktober 2017)

Habe bei 197 und 115kg die XXL bestellt, aber das mach ich bei Vaude immer. Hoffe das passt so. Mag es bei Jacken nicht so eng.


----------



## mike79 (12. Oktober 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Habe bei 197 und 115kg die XXL bestellt, aber das mach ich bei Vaude immer. Hoffe das passt so. Mag es bei Jacken nicht so eng.




Das wird eng...
Hab mit 195cm und etwa 105 kg die XXL....passt gerade so


----------



## jimmy_bod (12. Oktober 2017)

Das mit den Größen ist einfach schwierig. Muskelmasse vs. Kreuz vs. Gösser-Muskel können einfach immer eine komplett andere Anforderung an die Größe erfordern


----------



## aibeekey (12. Oktober 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Gösser-Muskel



Auch wenn das Natur-Radler es mittlerweile in die Hipster Spätis nach Berlin und Hamburg geschafft hat, bezweifle ich, dass jeder mit dem Begriff was anfangen kann


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2017)

Bei 196 is langarm immer ein Problem.
Oft wäre Leib vom L mit Armen von XXL bei mir passend...


----------



## Frell (13. Oktober 2017)

Bevor jemand die Hope jetzt kauft, schaut euch zu Sicherheit nochmal Reviews und Erfahrungsberichte an. Nen Freund und ich haben auf nem Testival die Bremse an Nicolairädern gehabt und waren überhaupt nicht angetan. Der Druckpunkt war total diffus und unbefriedigend. Auch die Bremsleistung fand ich als MT 7 Nutzer eher mau. Vielleicht waren die auch einfach total falsch eingestellt an beiden Rädern oder irgendwas anderes hat gesponnen. Aber für mich waren sie absolut nichts. Dann lieber noch 20€ mehr ausgeben und das MT-5 Set von Magura nehmen. (gerade bei r2-bikes im Angebot für 157,50€)


----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2017)

An die E1650 fraktion; hattet ihr beim ersten antritt so einen "seltsamen leerweg"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. Oktober 2017)

Kassette nicht fest genug gezogen? Da müssen mMn um die 45 Nm drauf.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Oktober 2017)

Weshalb 20 € mehr. Das MT5-Set sind zwei Bremsen, das Hope-Angebot nur eine. Oder habe ich das falsch gelesen?

Kann den Eindruck aber nachvollziehen, gerade gegenüber MT5 Shigura war die Hope (4 Kolben) weniger direkt und auch nicht so bissig und fadingresistent. Schöner ist sie auf jeden Fall


----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kassette nicht fest genug gezogen? Da müssen mMn um die 45 Nm drauf.


Ne, war auch im ersten gang. Die VERMUTUNG liegt nahe, dass sich die verschraubung in der nabe, quasi das gegenstück zu den zahnscheiben, ein stück weiter bzw. fest gezogen hat. Kann das technisch möglich sein?


----------



## µ_d (13. Oktober 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ne, war auch im ersten gang. Die VERMUTUNG liegt nahe, dass sich die verschraubung in der nabe, quasi das gegenstück zu den zahnscheiben, ein stück weiter bzw. fest gezogen hat. Kann das technisch möglich sein?


Ja. Hatte ich zumindest bei verschiedenen anderen Naben schon.


----------



## pillepalle127 (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde behaupten, es muss so sein. Andernfalls müsste die Zahnscheibe ab Werk auf das max. zu erwartende Drehmoment vorgespannt werden. Das ist nicht nur aufwendig, sondern unnötig. Sie ziehen sich im Betrieb ja ohnehin fest.


----------



## Danimal (14. Oktober 2017)

Frell schrieb:


> Nen Freund und ich haben auf nem Testival die Bremse an Nicolairädern gehabt und waren überhaupt nicht angetan.


Lustig, ich bin auf dem Testival am Trailground in Brilon auch am Nicolai mit der Bremse unterwegs gewesen und fand sie da eher mau. Da ich die Bremse eine Zeit lang an einem eigenen Rad gefahren bin kann ich aber sagen, dass das definitiv nicht normal war. Die Hope erfordert zwar etwas höhere Handkräfte als Magura oder Zee/Saint, dafür ist sie aber unendlich fein dosierbar, lässt einen NIE im Stich und die Verarbeitung sucht ihresgleichen. Bei winstanleysbikes.co.uk gibt es Hope-Bremsen regelmäßig im Angebot.


----------



## boblike (14. Oktober 2017)

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/uk/dt-sw...Black WXM1501AGIXS012458  WXM1501NGDAS012459#

Weiß jemand von euch was für eine Maulweite dieser LRS hat?
Finde es echt blöd dass RCZ so eine Angabe nie hinschreibt.
Habe schon ganz oft nicht bestellt weilich mir unsicher war.


----------



## casir (14. Oktober 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/uk/dt-swiss-2016-wheelset-xm1501-spline-one-27-5-disc-15x100mm-12x142mm-black-wxm1501agixs012458-wxm1501ngdas012459.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=141017 EM TTC 829 -30 percent bike carbon ninerridleypricedeanrip9 rdoheliumjet9limited stock&utm_content=141017 EM TTC 829 -30 percent bike carbon ninerridleypricedeanrip9 rdoheliumjet9limited stock+CID_7953560773c43a564cb41038f5fe4e7d&utm_source=mailcoach&utm_term=DT SWISS 2016 Wheelset XM1501 SPLINE ONE 275 Disc Centerlock 15x100mm 12x142mm Black WXM1501AGIXS012458 WXM1501NGDAS012459#
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch was für eine Maulweite dieser LRS hat?
> Finde es echt blöd dass RCZ so eine Angabe nie hinschreibt.
> Habe schon ganz oft nicht bestellt weilich mir unsicher war.



Innenweite 22.5mm


----------



## Frell (14. Oktober 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> Da ich die Bremse eine Zeit lang an einem eigenen Rad gefahren bin kann ich aber sagen, dass das definitiv nicht normal war.


Deswegen ja auch meine Einschränkung in dem Post, auch wenn der Zugegeben im Falschen Thread war, dass das auch einfach an den Testrädern gelegen haben kann. Bisher habe ich nämlich fast nur gutes über die Hope Sachen gehört, deswegen auch meine Verwunderung über die Bremsqualität bzw. den Mangel dergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Oktober 2017)

Frell schrieb:


> Deswegen ja auch meine Einschränkung in dem Post, auch wenn der Zugegeben im Falschen Thread war, dass das auch einfach an den Testrädern gelegen haben kann. Bisher habe ich nämlich fast nur gutes über die Hope Sachen gehört, deswegen auch meine Verwunderung über die Bremsqualität bzw. den Mangel dergleichen.


weshalb verbreitet man dann solche Unklarheiten?


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. Oktober 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/uk/dt-swiss-2016-wheelset-xm1501-spline-one-27-5-disc-15x100mm-12x142mm-black-wxm1501agixs012458-wxm1501ngdas012459.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=141017 EM TTC 829 -30 percent bike carbon ninerridleypricedeanrip9 rdoheliumjet9limited stock&utm_content=141017 EM TTC 829 -30 percent bike carbon ninerridleypricedeanrip9 rdoheliumjet9limited stock+CID_7953560773c43a564cb41038f5fe4e7d&utm_source=mailcoach&utm_term=DT SWISS 2016 Wheelset XM1501 SPLINE ONE 275 Disc Centerlock 15x100mm 12x142mm Black WXM1501AGIXS012458 WXM1501NGDAS012459#
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch was für eine Maulweite dieser LRS hat?
> Finde es echt blöd dass RCZ so eine Angabe nie hinschreibt.
> Habe schon ganz oft nicht bestellt weilich mir unsicher war.


Die schreiben aber immer die Hersteller-Artiklenummer rein. Die kann man googlen.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Oktober 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Die schreiben aber immer die Hersteller-Artiklenummer rein. Die kann man googlen.


Viel Erfolg, zumindest hier scheinen das RCZ-interne Artikelnummern zu sein. Google damit findet zumindest nur Verweise auf RCZ (oder Posts mit Links zu RCZ).
Bei dem speziellen Reifensatz sieht es aber so aus, dass im Katalog von 2016 nur die Variante mit 22,5mm Maulweite vorhanden ist. Die breiteren kamen wohl erst dieses Jahr raus.


----------



## Rick7 (14. Oktober 2017)

So is es. Xm is eher "cc/am" lastig.


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> Lustig, ich bin auf dem Testival am Trailground in Brilon auch am Nicolai mit der Bremse unterwegs gewesen und fand sie da eher mau. Da ich die Bremse eine Zeit lang an einem eigenen Rad gefahren bin kann ich aber sagen, dass das definitiv nicht normal war. Die Hope erfordert zwar etwas höhere Handkräfte als Magura oder Zee/Saint, dafür ist sie aber unendlich fein dosierbar, lässt einen NIE im Stich und die Verarbeitung sucht ihresgleichen. Bei winstanleysbikes.co.uk gibt es Hope-Bremsen regelmäßig im Angebot.


Eine höhere Handkraft ergibt ja logischerweise eine bessere Dosierbarkeit. 
Mit der violetten Hope XY hab ich dieses Jahr aber auch schon mal geliebäugelt. Hope Bremsen kauft man momentan meiner Meinung nach aus Sentimentalität oder wegen der Optik.

Die erwähnte Seite trotzdem direkt mal aufgerufen.


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2017)

casir schrieb:


> Innenweite 22.5mm


Ist immer noch der selbe Laufradsatz, den es Ende letzten Jahres schon gab. 
Großartiger Laufradsatz, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Oktober 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Eine höhere Handkraft ergibt ja logischerweise eine bessere Dosierbarkeit.
> Mit der violetten Hope XY hab ich dieses Jahr aber auch schon mal geliebäugelt. Hope Bremsen kauft man momentan meiner Meinung nach aus Sentimentalität oder wegen der Optik.
> 
> Die erwähnte Seite trotzdem direkt mal aufgerufen.


Das sehe ich anders. Je besser mein Fahrkönnen wird, desto weniger benötige ich die heftige Bremsleistung, die ich vor zwei Jahren gebraucht habe und deshalb nun Shigura fahre. Wenn man nicht gerade zu den Schwergewichten gehört, sollte die Hope eh immer noch genug Bremskraft generieren.


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Oktober 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> desto weniger benötige ich die heftige Bremsleistung, die ich vor zwei Jahren gebraucht habe und deshalb nun Shigura fahre


Verstehe den Satz nicht  Du hast quasi ein Downgrade auf Shigura gemacht, da die weniger Power hat und du nicht mit zuviel Bremspower rumfahren willst? Was hattest Du denn vorher, was mehr Power hatte? Wenn Du Shigura sagst, dann meinst Du Shimano-Geber mit MT5 Sätteln, korrekt? Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## decay (16. Oktober 2017)

Versteh auch den Satz vorher nicht, wenn ich besser fahren kann brauche ich keine heftige Bremsleistung? Macht keinen Sinn


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin auch verwirrt.  

Als ich noch Formula Bremsen gefahren bin, hab ich mich immer gewundert/aufgeregt, warum der eine Kumpel mit der Saint die ganze Zeit mit blockiertem Hinterrad unterwegs ist.
Ist m. E. weniger leicht zu dosieren und/aber haut mehr rein. Bilde ich mir zumindest ein.


----------



## AltaSack (16. Oktober 2017)

es gibt sicher einen grundlegenden (physikalischen) Zielkonflikt zw. extremer Bremskraft und feinfühligster Dosierbarkeit
vergleichbar mit Reifen: Griffigkeit + Verschleißfestigkeit  oder Geländeeignung (durch viel Negativprofil) und Strasseneignung (wenig Negativprofil)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Oktober 2017)

Na, dass es so schwierig ist. Als ich mir die Shigura zugelegt habe, brauchte ich maximale Bremskraft bei manchem Alpenpass und am Gardasee.
Jetzt mit wachsendem Können fahre ich vieles mit höherem Tempo und weniger Bremse, wo ich damals noch den stärkeren Anker bemüht habe.


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2017)

Dann solltest du die schnellstens wieder tauschen, sonst denkt noch jemand, du kannst nicht fahren!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde man kann das nicht so verallgemeinern. Meine Saint finde ich sehr gut dosierbar, selbst auf steilen Trails wie dem Sentiero 601 kann man da problemlos fast alles fahren ohne das Hinterrad je blockieren zu müssen.
Und obwohl ich auch gerne schnell fahre, finde ich das Plus an Bremskraft gegenüber dem XT-Anker, speziell bei langen Abfahrten, für die Hände sehr angenehm und würde nichts mehr anders am Radl haben wollen. Die Saint-Hebel gefallen mir auch besser als z.B. die glatten der XT-Bremse.
Wenn einem die XT für alle Belange ausreicht, auch da kenne ich einen Downhill-Fahrer, der nicht viel weniger wiegt als ich, umso besser


----------



## frogmatic (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich löse ja mit meinen Gustav M viel Heiterkeit aus, aber das ist nach wie vor eine sehr potente und gleichzeitig fein dosierbare Bremse.

Der Zielkonflikt scheint lösbar.


----------



## demlak (16. Oktober 2017)

und ist es auch lösbar, dass hier nicht über schnäppchen gelabert wird?
für die spezis: das war eine rethorische frage, die keiner antwort und/oder diskussion bedarf.

und bevor herr fone wieder meckert, dass ich moderiere: wieso sollte es nur euch vorbehalten sein, offtopic zu labern?
hier kann anscheinend seitenlang über bremsen und noch länger über LRS diskutiert werden, vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass neben diesem thread auch noch ein ganzes forum existiert, mit so lauter wirren dingen wie themenspezifische threads und unterforen.. vollkommen verrückt sowas...

Möchte noch jemand einen Zaunfall? Hab da noch ein paar.

*Krawallbürste wieder einpack*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (16. Oktober 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich löse ja mit meinen Gustav M viel Heiterkeit aus


Lieber damit als mit der ewigen Leier das das hier nicht der Laberthread, sondern der SCHNÄPPCHEN-Laberthread ist


----------



## decay (16. Oktober 2017)

Gustl war doch ne Top-Bremse  Ärger mich ja fast meine verkauft zu haben zu einem *Schnäppchen*preis 

@Asphaltsurfer je schneller du wirst, desto Anker brauchst Du, so seh ich das


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Oktober 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Zaunfall



Da hab ich auch ein Schnäppchen zu gefunden, bitte, keine Ursache 
https://www.ebay.de/i/282674033977


----------



## demlak (16. Oktober 2017)

Warum auch immer ihr über irgendwelche Anker Diskutiert.. mit Verlaub: das ist Bullshit. 
Ein Rad blockieren zu können, dürfte nahezu jede Bremse hinbekommen. Wenn das euer Kriterium ist, eine Bremse auszuwählen, dann gute Nacht.

Dosierbarkeit, Fading, Ergonomie, Preis und meinetwegen noch Design/Optik.. aber diese Diskussion um einen "Anker", ist einfach blödsinnig.. Egal ob hier im Thread oder sonstwo...

just my 2 cents


----------



## freetourer (16. Oktober 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Warum auch immer ihr über irgendwelche Anker Diskutiert.. mit Verlaub: das ist Bullshit.
> Ein Rad blockieren zu können, dürfte nahezu jede Bremse hinbekommen. Wenn das euer Kriterium ist, eine Bremse auszuwählen, dann gute Nacht.
> 
> Dosierbarkeit, Fading, Ergonomie, Preis und meinetwegen noch Design/Optik.. aber diese Diskussion um einen "Anker", ist einfach blödsinnig.. Egal ob hier im Thread oder sonstwo...
> ...



Hast Du heute wieder einen Schei ß Tag auf der Arbeit oder einfach am WE nicht genug auf dem Rad gesessen?


----------



## LTB (16. Oktober 2017)

Anker beschte 





schnäppchen:
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/focus-vice-pro-white-2017.html


----------



## demlak (16. Oktober 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hast Du heute wieder einen Schei ß Tag auf der Arbeit oder einfach am WE nicht genug auf dem Rad gesessen?


Nope.. viel gefahren und heute keine Arbeit \o/

was regst du dich auf? hier darf doch anscheinend jeder irgendwas diskutieren.. so what


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Oktober 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> schnäppchen:
> https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/focus-vice-pro-white-2017.html



Wenn es das letztes Jahr gegeben hätte, hätte ich jetzt nicht dieses hässliche blaue SAM


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wenn es das letztes Jahr gegeben hätte, hätte ich jetzt nicht dieses hässliche blaue SAM


ist doch ein ganz anderes Rad... .confused:



Gustl natürlich beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AltaSack (16. Oktober 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> schnäppchen:
> https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/focus-vice-pro-white-2017.html



Das schreit doch förmlich nach einem red dot award 


Und nach der immer wieder im "NON-Laber eigentlichen SchnäppchenThread" geführten Diskussion ob man nicht doch einfach frei rumlabern dürfe (mit zig. Zustimmungen...) finde ich es besonders klasse, dass man im Laberthread nun nicht mehr labern können darf!
Ich beantrage entsprechend Namensänderung in Schnäppchenjäger die nur Schnäppchen ernsthaft, kurz u. ziehlgeführt diskutuieren Thread mit max 3Posts pro Schnapper!


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Oktober 2017)

Klar is das Vice was anderes als ein SAM, aber der Kurs ist nicht schlecht, man muss sich halt mit dem Design anfreunden. Generell finde ich das Konzept aber ziemlich gut, und jemand der nicht allzu schwer ist (Thema Anker und Gabel) kommt denk damit für den Anfang ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2017)

Hey, das ist ja in "L" wieder verfügbar...


----------



## nosaint77 (16. Oktober 2017)

Neija, also ich sehe da nur ein 1000€-fully, also muss der focus-decal 600€ wert sein. Aber gut, das fully gibt es jetzt komplett für 800€ und ist für Leute mit wenig Knete durchaus empfehlenswert.


----------



## aibeekey (16. Oktober 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Neija, also ich sehe da nur ein 1000€-fully, also muss der focus-decal 600€ wert sein. Aber gut, das fully gibt es jetzt komplett für 800€ und ist für Leute mit wenig Knete durchaus empfehlenswert.



Hast du schnell nen Link zu einem vergleichbaren fully mit 27mm Maulweite LRS und mindestens 450mm reach in größe L für 1000€? Danke


----------



## jts-nemo (16. Oktober 2017)

...und 1x11 (die NX ist wirklich nicht schlecht), Variostütze. Der Preis ist für das Gebotene echt heiß, vor allem ohne Konkurenz, so konzeptuell. Da macht sich Focus enorm sympathisch, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (16. Oktober 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Hast du schnell nen Link zu einem vergleichbaren fully mit 27mm Maulweite LRS und mindestens 450mm reach in größe L für 1000€? Danke


Bin nicht Google, Alter. Meine Meinung... Kaufs doch, 800€ sind ok.


----------



## aibeekey (16. Oktober 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Bin nicht Google, Alter. Meine Meinung... Kaufs doch, 800€ sind ok.



Na dann lass dir gesagt sein, dass Google kein vergleichbares Angebot liefern wird. Nicht Mal annähernd, Alter!


----------



## nosaint77 (16. Oktober 2017)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> ...und 1x11 (die NX ist wirklich nicht schlecht), Variostütze. Der Preis ist für das Gebotene echt heiß, vor allem ohne Konkurenz, so konzeptuell. Da macht sich Focus enorm sympathisch, finde ich.


Könnte die Kurbel mit 28t bestückt werden, sehe ich da schon was um Einsteiger im Mittelgebirge ne vernünftige Basis anzubieten. Geht aber nur 30t. Mit einer race face kurbel wäre das problem gelöst. Bin selber grübeln ob ich meiner besseren Hälfte das Bike kaufen soll.


----------



## aibeekey (16. Oktober 2017)

Nimm ne 46er sunrace/shimano Kassette und Verkauf die SRAM. Nahezu +-0 und dann effektiv wie 28/42


----------



## nosaint77 (16. Oktober 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Na dann lass dir gesagt sein, dass Google kein vergleichbares Angebot liefern wird. Nicht Mal annähernd, Alter!


Logisch, weil jetzt nur noch die letzten Möhren unters Volk gebracht werden müssen. Trotzdem sei dir gesagt, das Schnäppchen ist ok. Also worüber regst dich auf, Alter? Draußen ist doch noch super Herbstwetter...


----------



## nosaint77 (16. Oktober 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Nimm ne 46er sunrace/shimano Kassette und Verkauf die SRAM. Nahezu +-0 und dann effektiv wie 28/42


Gute Idee. Danke. Bin dann Mal weg, weil genug dazu geschrieben wurde


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Oktober 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Könnte die Kurbel mit 28t bestückt werden, sehe ich da schon was um Einsteiger im Mittelgebirge ne vernünftige Basis anzubieten. Geht aber nur 30t. Mit einer race face kurbel wäre das problem gelöst. Bin selber grübeln ob ich meiner besseren Hälfte das Bike kaufen soll.


30er Oval dürfte genau so gut zu treten sein, müsste es eigentlich geben... Ansonsten tausche ich mit Dir gegen eine Truvativ Descendant Direct Mount Kurbel inkl. 28er, dann kannst das Innenlager drin lassen 
Wenn der Frau die Farbe gefällt nimm es, das Ding ist genial  Wenn Sie dann irgendwann mal braucht kaufst ne andere Gabel, Bremse ist so mega schlecht auch nicht. Die Variostütze kann man bedenkenlos nutzen, kaum Spiel. Laufradsatz kannst Dich auf Schläuche einstellen oder direkt so ein Set mit Rimstrips kaufen, ich hab da damals am SAM kein richtiges Tubeless hinbekommen.


----------



## Skeletor23 (17. Oktober 2017)

find das Angebot auch richtig gut. Vor allem...geschraubte Innenlager, aussenverlegte Züge, nur ein großes Lager im Drehpunkt, moderne Geometrie, Teleskopstütze, breite Felgen......für 800 Euro unschlagbar.
Selbst die schönere Farbe für 1000 ist noch ein super Angebot.

Wenn ich nicht schon so viele Räder hätte


----------



## fone (17. Oktober 2017)

Das Carbon Spine für 1900 ist auch schön...


----------



## Aldar (17. Oktober 2017)

leider nicht in meiner Größe und auch nicht als 29er...
Häts das Vice in XL gegeben wäre ich aber ein schweres gewissensproblem - auch wenns kein 29er ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (19. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Pedal Bundle. Sudpin III + Shimano AM7 Schuh für 99,-. Normal kommt das Pedal schon um die 89,-
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SH-AM7-All-Mountain-Schuhe-NC-17-Sudpin-III-p59948/



Hat jemand die Schuhe und kann was zur Größe sagen?
Bei meinen Shimano SPD musste ich 2 !! Nummern größer nehmen.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Oktober 2017)

ich kann zu den schuhen sagen, vorsicht! ein jäger könnte dich erschießen, oder sich totlachen.


----------



## jts-nemo (19. Oktober 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich kann zu den schuhen sagen, vorsicht! ein jäger könnte dich erschießen, oder sich totlachen.



hä?


----------



## boblike (19. Oktober 2017)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Schuhe und kann was zur Größe sagen?
> Bei meinen Shimano SPD musste ich 2 !! Nummern größer nehmen.


Den Vorgänger tage ich in 48 und habe normal 47. Also eine Nummer größer.


----------



## Ghoste (19. Oktober 2017)

Mein Bruder hat die Schuhe diese Woche für 58€ bestellt. Normalgröße ca. 42.5 hier trägt er 44.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (19. Oktober 2017)

Kann ich bestätigen, ca 1 Nummer größer.


----------



## boblike (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich nutze den Vorgänger schon seit Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden. Nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt, steckt auch viel Wasser weg und ist sehr bequem. Nutze ihn das ganze Jahr und erst bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen bekommt man kalte Füße, im Sommer schwitze ich nicht drin und man kann sehr gut drin laufen und Autofahren


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat die Schuhe diese Woche für 58€ bestellt. Normalgröße ca. 42.5 hier trägt er 44.


Wo gibt es die für 58?


----------



## Ghoste (20. Oktober 2017)

Bei Bergzeit (Newsletter oder Neukunden Gutschein benutzen -5€)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (20. Oktober 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Enduro Schnaeppchen gesucht?
> 
> Giant Reign 2 LTD (2017)
> 1900.-
> ...



Cooles Angebot. Aber einmal ham se sich wohl vertan, da steht was von pike rc. Zweimal wird aber die Yari erwähnt...da sind dann ggf. nochmal 200€ für ne vernünftige Dämpfung fällig.


----------



## veraono (20. Oktober 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Cooles Angebot. Aber einmal ham se sich wohl vertan, da steht was von pike rc. Zweimal wird aber die Yari erwähnt...da sind dann ggf. nochmal 200€ für ne vernünftige Dämpfung fällig.


Bin da nicht mehr so im Bilde aber ist die Yari RC 2017 Dämpfung echt so schlecht? 
Die alte MoCo (der Gabeln von vor 10 Jahren) fand ich schon sehr simpel aber der Auszug der RS Beschreibung der Yari RC 2017 liest sich nach einem etwas vielschichtigerem System mit shimbasierter Zugstufe und irgendeiner Form von HS Druckstufe:
" _Die neue verbesserte Motion Control™ IS-Dämpfung verfügt über eine Rapid Recovery-Zugstufe und die High-Speed-Druckstufe ist auf die Charger Damper™ abgestimmt " 

_


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Oktober 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bei Bergzeit (Newsletter oder Neukunden Gutschein benutzen -5€)


Nicht mehr in meiner Größe aber da ich sowieso neue Pedale für ein Rad brauch, habe ich mal bei BC zugeschlagen.


----------



## demlak (20. Oktober 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Enduro Schnaeppchen gesucht?
> 
> Giant Reign 2 LTD (2017)
> 1900.-
> ...


Das fiese ist, dass das vermutlich auch nichtmal der "letzte Preis" sein wird.. letztes Jahr gab es im Winter das reign 2 LTD 2016 sogar mal für 1399 Euro.. und ich hatte es Ende August für 1999 euro gekauft =(


----------



## boblike (21. Oktober 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Bin da nicht mehr so im Bilde aber ist die Yari RC 2017 Dämpfung echt so schlecht?
> Die alte MoCo (der Gabeln von vor 10 Jahren) fand ich schon sehr simpel aber der Auszug der RS Beschreibung der Yari RC 2017 liest sich nach einem etwas vielschichtigerem System mit shimbasierter Zugstufe und irgendeiner Form von HS Druckstufe:
> " _Die neue verbesserte Motion Control™ IS-Dämpfung verfügt über eine Rapid Recovery-Zugstufe und die High-Speed-Druckstufe ist auf die Charger Damper™ abgestimmt "
> _


 Das würde ich auch gern mal wissen!
Letztens war sie bei RCZ für 309 zu haben und ich wusste nicht ob man zuschlagen sollte.


----------



## shurikn (21. Oktober 2017)

Leute... Ihr wisst wohl nicht dass man laut Forum nur getunte Gabeln fahren kann. Alles andere ist Starrgabel. Ein jeder hier merkt den Unterschied mit verbundenen Augen. Dass die Industrie sich überhaupt noch traut Stangenware an Experten wie uns hier zu verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. Oktober 2017)

Mal ganz ohne Zynismus: Ich bin bei der Yari auch etwas skeptisch, da ich sie nicht selbst kenne, aber eben den Unterschied zwischen MoCo, MiCo und Charger. Hätte die Yari eine verbesserte MiCo Dämpfung, würde ich sie vorbehaltlos nehmen. Sie ist dann eben etwas schwerer, als eine Pike oder Lyrik, aber nicht zwingend schlechter. So gut ist die Charger Dämpfung schließlich auch nicht.
Als Ausgangspunkt für eine getunte Gabel (AWK oder CR Conception Kartusche, zur AWK evtl. eine Tunerkarusche), würde ich sie einer teureren Schwester immer vorziehen. In jedem Fall würde ich sie für 309€ kaufen und probieren, wenn ich gerade eine Gabel bräuchte. Für den Kurs wird man sie im Zeifel immer wieder los.


----------



## veraono (21. Oktober 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch gern mal wissen .


Scheint noch mehreren so zu gehen ohne bislang (zumindest im IBC ) eine Antwort gefunden zu haben

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/motion-control-alt-vs-neu.857752/


----------



## Rick7 (21. Oktober 2017)

Naja sagen wir mal so, ich bin absolut nicht der Meinung dass man immer sofort alles aus der box tunen muss. Kenne aber nun zwei bis drei Leute ausm Freundeskreis die mit der yari Dämpfung ned zufrieden waren uns sich glaub ich die mst reingebaut haben. Der Guide in Wolkenstein letztens, hatte überhaupt nichts dran auszusetzen. Aber der mochte auch sehr straffe Fahrwerke


----------



## bs99 (21. Oktober 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mal ganz ohne Zynismus: Ich bin bei der Yari auch etwas skeptisch, da ich sie nicht selbst kenne, aber eben den Unterschied zwischen MoCo, MiCo und Charger. Hätte die Yari eine verbesserte MiCo Dämpfung, würde ich sie vorbehaltlos nehmen. Sie ist dann eben etwas schwerer, als eine Pike oder Lyrik, aber nicht zwingend schlechter. So gut ist die Charger Dämpfung schließlich auch nicht.
> Als Ausgangspunkt für eine getunte Gabel (AWK oder CR Conception Kartusche, zur AWK evtl. eine Tunerkarusche), würde ich sie einer teureren Schwester immer vorziehen. In jedem Fall würde ich sie für 309€ kaufen und probieren, wenn ich gerade eine Gabel bräuchte. Für den Kurs wird man sie im Zeifel immer wieder los.


Die Yari ist bis auf die Dämpfung baugleich mit der Lyrik und somit ca gleich schwer; beide Gaveln sind schwerer als die Pike weil sie ein massiveres Chassis haben.
Mit der MoCo kann man zufrieden sein oder auch nicht, Dämpfungsupgrades gibt's ab ca 160,- (Fast, MST, Novyparts,...)
Die Soloair Luftfeder kann gut funktionieren wenn man gerne straffe Fahrwerke hat, dann taucht die Gabel auch nicht weg; muss man auch probieren.
Als Basis für eine Highend-Gabel taugt die Yari nach Aussage eines Tuners jedenfalls. Mit AWK und MST Kartusche ausgerüstet ist sie angeblich auf einem Level mit dem Topmodell der Fox 36.


----------



## GoldenerGott (21. Oktober 2017)

Stichwort Yari.
Wir hatten es an passenderer Stelle klären können, dass Sram unterschiedliche Staubabstreifer in die Yari und Revelation Gabeln einbaut. Bei vielen OEM Modellen werden Staubabstreifer mit Aufschrift Rock Shox verbaut. Die haben leider eine deutlich höhere Reibung als die besseren Staubabstreifer von SKF, die an Aftermarket Gabeln verbaut werden und an Lyrik und Pike.
Bevor man in Tuningkartuschen viel Geld investiert, sollte man also erstmal nachsehen, welche Staubabstreifer verbaut sind. Es macht mehr aus, als sich hier viele Leute vorstellen können.

Wenn die Reibung minimiert ist, kann man überhaupt erst beurteilen, ob die Dämpfung verbessert werden muss.


----------



## freetourer (21. Oktober 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Stichwort Yari.
> ....
> Wenn die Reibung minimiert ist, kann man überhaupt erst beurteilen, ob die Dämpfung verbessert werden muss.



Nope - das kann man auch mit den RockShox beschrifteten Staubabstreifern beurteilen. 

Gibt es überhaupt mal ein Bild von den unterschiedlichen Abstreifern?


----------



## GoldenerGott (21. Oktober 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Nope - das kann man auch mit den RockShox beschrifteten Staubabstreifern beurteilen.
> 
> Gibt es überhaupt mal ein Bild von den unterschiedlichen Abstreifern?


Wenn Du das sagst.

In meiner Galerie habe ich ein Bild von den RS Abstreifern. SKF kenne ich nicht. Ich habe jetzt Racingbros verbaut und bin mit ihnen sehr zufrieden. Die sind viel weicher, weil aus insgesamt weniger Material. Da, wo das Material fehlt, passt auch viel mehr Fett rein.
Wer aber meint, die mangelhafte Federwegsausnutzung und das mäßige Ansprechverhalten liegt an der SA Luftkammer, oder der MC Dämpfung, kann von mir aus erst mal mit den teueren Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten anfangen.


----------



## freetourer (21. Oktober 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Wenn Du das sagst.
> 
> In meiner Galerie habe ich ein Bild von den RS Abstreifern. SKF kenne ich nicht. Ich habe jetzt Racingbros verbaut und bin mit ihnen sehr zufrieden. Die sind viel weicher, weil aus insgesamt weniger Material. Da, wo das Material fehlt, passt auch viel mehr Fett rein.
> Wer aber meint, die mangelhafte Federwegsausnutzung und das mäßige Ansprechverhalten liegt an der SA Luftkammer, oder der MC Dämpfung, kann von mir aus erst mal mit den teueren Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten anfangen.




Sind dann die anderen Staubabstreifer nur dem Hörensagen nach verbaut?

Ich kenne die Unterschiede zwischen gut gehenden Abstreifern und nicht gut gehenden.
Genauso hatte ich bereits eine Yari,aktuell noch eine Pike RCT3 mit AWK und eine Auron RC2 und habe mit allen Gabeln ausgiebig rumprobiert. - Es mag ja auch durchaus auch Leute geben, die mit der MoCo der Yari zufrieden sind - ich bin es def. nicht und brauche dafür auch keine HighTech - Abstreifer, um eine Dämpfung zu beurteilen, ob sie mir taugt, oder nicht.


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Oktober 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Das fiese ist, dass das vermutlich auch nichtmal der "letzte Preis" sein wird.. letztes Jahr gab es im Winter das reign 2 LTD 2016 sogar mal für 1399 Euro.. und ich hatte es Ende August für 1999 euro gekauft =(



mehr ist der Hobel auch nicht wert 
SLX Ausstattung/Antrieb Deore Bremsen und Performance Reifen drauf das sagt alles
das Gewicht trauen Sie sich auch nicht anzugeben mit den Teilen
LTD ist vieleicht noch die Farbe und die 600 Euro soll man mehr zahlen nur weil Giant drauf gepinselt ist


----------



## veraono (21. Oktober 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> mehr ist der Hobel auch nicht wert
> SLX Ausstattung/Antrieb Deore Bremsen und Performance Reifen drauf das sagt alles
> das Gewicht trauen Sie sich auch nicht anzugeben mit den Teilen
> LTD ist vieleicht noch die Farbe und die 600 Euro soll man mehr zahlen nur weil Giant drauf gepinselt ist


Der Post wäre sinnvoll wenn ein BESSERES Angebot im gleichen Atemzug genannt werden würde .
Finde ein vergleichbar günstiges Angebot wie 1900.- für ein Enduro ohne Mogelteile, mit solider Basis -Ausstattung mit SLX, 27mm Innenweite Felgen, Deore Bremsen MIT Servo Wave, bis 150mm Variostuetze, RS Fahrwerk, passender Kettenfuehrung (und immerhin Faltreifen mit akzeptablem Profil und Dimensionen) und erprobtem Design,  mal ganz unabhängig von Marke oder nicht, (ist natürlich nicht Highend für geschenkt aber) muss bei den heutigen Preisen erst einmal gefunden werden.
Ach und man könnte es sogar im Laden ansehen und draufsitzen vor dem Kauf, falls man in Bayern wohnt.
Wenn du eins hast immer her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (21. Oktober 2017)

Voralem ist es wahrscheinlich der leichteste Alu Rahmen den es gibt in der Federwegs Klasse mit lebenslanger Garantie


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Oktober 2017)

hier ist der Laber-Fred und es muessen keine Schnapper gepostet werden 

Variostuetze und Deore Bremse hat ja nun sogut wie jeder Hersteller dran.,,,,wenns denn so leicht ist, wo bekommt man denn nun das Gesamtgewicht mal her 
und ich hatte nach einem passenden Gegenangebot geschaut, doch drauf verzichtet weil man da eh nur das Haar in der Supper gesucht haette um das tolle Giant Rad zu hypen 
was ich gefunden hatte unter 2000 Euro war dann mit MT5 Bremse, SRAM 1x11, RockShox Federelemente und Reverb Stealth, Nobby Nic
aber "nur" 150mm Federweg als All Mountain


----------



## Rick7 (21. Oktober 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hier ist der Laber-Fred und es muessen keine Schnapper gepostet werden
> 
> Variostuetze und Deore Bremse hat ja nun sogut wie jeder Hersteller dran.,,,,wenns denn so leicht ist, wo bekommt man denn nun das Gesamtgewicht mal her
> und ich hatte nach einem passenden Gegenangebot geschaut, doch drauf verzichtet weil man da eh nur das Haar in der Supper gesucht haette um das tolle Giant Rad zu hypen
> ...



hat dich schon länger keine mehr ran gelassen? ... Meine Güte 
Poste dein Schnäppchen bitte im dazugehörigen thread, mich interessierts. 

Bussi


----------



## piilu (21. Oktober 2017)

Wahrscheinlich irgend ein tolles Radon


----------



## GoldenerGott (21. Oktober 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sind dann die anderen Staubabstreifer nur dem Hörensagen nach verbaut?
> 
> Ich kenne die Unterschiede zwischen gut gehenden Abstreifern und nicht gut gehenden.
> Genauso hatte ich bereits eine Yari,aktuell noch eine Pike RCT3 mit AWK und eine Auron RC2 und habe mit allen Gabeln ausgiebig rumprobiert. - Es mag ja auch durchaus auch Leute geben, die mit der MoCo der Yari zufrieden sind - ich bin es def. nicht und brauche dafür auch keine HighTech - Abstreifer, um eine Dämpfung zu beurteilen, ob sie mir taugt, oder nicht.


Ist hier zwar der falsche Thread für dieses Thema:
Ich hab ja nicht behauptet, dass die MC Dämpfung top ist. Für normale Touren aber sicher ausreichend. Mal ne Frage. Mit der Dämpfung kann man doch die Ein- und Ausfedergeschwindigkeit regeln. Hat Reibung auf diese Geschwindigkeit einen Einfluss?
Übrigens interessant, wieviele Leute eine Yari verkaufen, die aus einem Neurad ist und kaum gefahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Oktober 2017)

edit (ups, das galt einem anderen Posting)


k_star schrieb:


> hmm, ich umschreibe es mal:
> 
> du lässt einen vollen eimer an einem seil langsam in ein tiefes loch hinunter.
> nun kannst du irgendwann das seil nicht mehr richtig halten und es gleitet schnell durch deine hände, der eimer saust hinab.


??
Dämpfung macht ja nichts anderes, als die vertikale Bewegung des Laufrades durch Reibung zu reduzieren/verlangsamen. Ob die Reibung dabei im Dämpfungsöl oder an den Abstreifern stattfindet, ist für die Anpassung der Dämpfung relevant.


----------



## freetourer (21. Oktober 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ist hier zwar der falsche Thread für dieses Thema:
> Ich hab ja nicht behauptet, dass die MC Dämpfung top ist. Für normale Touren aber sicher ausreichend. Mal ne Frage. Mit der Dämpfung kann man doch die Ein- und Ausfedergeschwindigkeit regeln. Hat Reibung auf diese Geschwindigkeit einen Einfluss?
> Übrigens interessant, wieviele Leute eine Yari verkaufen, die aus einem Neurad ist und kaum gefahren.



Was sind denn normale Touren?

Kann die Reibung der Staubabstreifer auch unterschiedlich stark sein je nach Kolbengeschwindigkeit und unterscheiden zwischen ein- und ausfedern?





k_star schrieb:


> hmm, ich umschreibe es mal:
> 
> du lässt einen vollen eimer an einem seil langsam in ein tiefes loch hinunter.
> nun kannst du irgendwann das seil nicht mehr richtig halten und es gleitet schnell durch deine hände, der eimer saust hinab.



Kai mal wieder hilfreich wie immer. Ich glaube das ist hier wirklich das falsche Thema für Dich.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (21. Oktober 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was sind denn normale Touren?
> 
> Kann die Reibung der Staubabstreifer auch unterschiedlich stark sein je nach Kolbengeschwindigkeit und unterscheiden zwischen ein- und ausfedern?


Wohl eher nicht. Deshalb empfinden viele ihre Gabel überdämpft und hacken auf der MC Dämpfung rum, die zugegeben von schnellen Schlägen überfordert ist, weshalb ich auch auf die MST upgraden werde. Wer damit nur auf nem Jumptrail im Bikepark fährt, kann sich das Geld für Dämpfungstuning sparen. Ebenso bei Touren, wo man nicht das Letzte aus dem Bike rausholt. Ein Vorteil hat es. Und da sind wir wieder beim Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread:
Je mehr Leute ihre OEM Yari verkaufen, desto billiger kommt man dran. 500€ für Tuning mit allen Schikanen und man hat für 800€ ne Spitzengabel. Da braucht man viel Glück, um eine Fox 36 für das Geld zu bekommen.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Oktober 2017)

Meine 300 Euro RCZ-Yari hat übrigens Staubabstreifer mit RockShox drauf stehen. Meine dieses Jahr von SRAM reparierte Pike hat hingegen SKF-Staubabstreifer spendiert gekriegt. Das steht auch relativ klein drauf.


----------



## ForG (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es heute noch so sch... Dichtungen gibt, dass man als Amateur mit dem Popometer den Unterschied ermitteln kann.
Selbst in China produziert man auf neueren Maschinen als bei SKF & Co.


----------



## pillepalle127 (21. Oktober 2017)

Nee, wenn jemand Rockshox drauf geschrieben hat, ists voll der Müll!


----------



## xlacherx (21. Oktober 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht. Deshalb empfinden viele ihre Gabel überdämpft und hacken auf der MC Dämpfung rum, die zugegeben von schnellen Schlägen überfordert ist, weshalb ich auch auf die MST upgraden werde. Wer damit nur auf nem Jumptrail im Bikepark fährt, kann sich das Geld für Dämpfungstuning sparen. Ebenso bei Touren, wo man nicht das Letzte aus dem Bike rausholt. Ein Vorteil hat es. Und da sind wir wieder beim Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread:
> Je mehr Leute ihre OEM Yari verkaufen, desto billiger kommt man dran. 500€ für Tuning mit allen Schikanen und man hat für 800€ ne Spitzengabel. Da braucht man viel Glück, um eine Fox 36 für das Geld zu bekommen.



Also bei rcz gibt's ja ne 36er grad wieder für 539€ [emoji16][emoji848]


----------



## ForG (21. Oktober 2017)

Endlich mal wieder ein Schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich werfe mal den Unterschied von Haft-und Gleitreibung in den Ring. Wenn Staubabstreifer so arg zupacken, dass ich es als Dämpfung spüre, würde ich mal fragen, wie der Monteur die Standrohre da hindurch bekommen hat.


----------



## bs99 (22. Oktober 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Also bei rcz gibt's ja ne 36er grad wieder für 539€ [emoji16][emoji848]


Kannst du bitte einen Link/Code posten?
Finde die Gabel nicht


----------



## prolink (22. Oktober 2017)

bs99 schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte einen Link/Code posten?
> Finde die Gabel nicht



http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/catalogsearch/result/?q=FOX_FORK_019239_NKT4
hat 499€ gekostet
ist schon ausverkauft!


----------



## aibeekey (22. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man mal in nem Bike Camp war, bei dem der Guide/Trainer mit einem 0815 Leihrad seiner Academy mit Yari und Hans "laut Forum im Nassen der Tod" Dampf bei bestem Regenwetter einen unglaublichen Speed vorlegt, sieh man alles ein wenig entspannter


----------



## piilu (22. Oktober 2017)

prolink schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/catalogsearch/result/?q=FOX_FORK_019239_NKT4
> hat 499€ gekostet
> ist schon ausverkauft!


Die war aber auch 10sec nachdem die mail kam ausverkauft


----------



## fone (22. Oktober 2017)

Gelöscht


----------



## damonsta (22. Oktober 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Wenn man mal in nem Bike Camp war, bei dem der Guide/Trainer mit einem 0815 Leihrad seiner Academy mit Yari und Hans "laut Forum im Nassen der Tod" Dampf bei bestem Regenwetter einen unglaublichen Speed vorlegt, sieh man alles ein wenig entspannter



Ich bin letztens auch so einem Guide hinterher. Unten (ich konnte ganz ordentlich mithalten) fiel mir dann auf dass der Dämpfer gesperrt war. Alles Kopfsache.


----------



## GoldenerGott (22. Oktober 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal den Unterschied von Haft-und Gleitreibung in den Ring. Wenn Staubabstreifer so arg zupacken, dass ich es als Dämpfung spüre, würde ich mal fragen, wie der Monteur die Standrohre da hindurch bekommen hat.


Ihr seid alle so schlau. Man könnte meinen, Ihr habt alle nicht nur Maschinenbau studiert, sondern auch noch Erfahrung mit Gabeltuning und alles selbst schon probiert. Wahnsinn. Da kann ich nur den Hut vor ziehen.
Man muss meinen Rat nicht befolgen. Das ist nur meine Erfahrung, die ich selbst mit zwei Rock Shox OEM Gabeln gemacht habe.


----------



## ForG (22. Oktober 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so schlau. Man könnte meinen, Ihr habt alle nicht nur Maschinenbau studiert, sondern auch noch Erfahrung mit Gabeltuning und alles selbst schon probiert. Wahnsinn. Da kann ich nur den Hut vor ziehen.
> Man muss meinen Rat nicht befolgen. Das ist nur meine Erfahrung, die ich selbst mit zwei Rock Shox OEM Gabeln gemacht habe.


Treffer!
Aber ich fahre zu grottig, um den Unterschied zu merken  Aber ich fahre halt gerne und viel.
Deswegen reicht mir persönlich FOX OEM.


----------



## fone (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde auch jederzeit FOX OEM vorziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (23. Oktober 2017)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Gutschein für Bike Mailorder, den er nicht braucht?


----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2017)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand einen Gutschein für Bike Mailorder, den er nicht braucht?


schau mal hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/


----------



## jules86 (23. Oktober 2017)

prolink schrieb:


> Rock Shox Lyrik 2017 RCT3 27,5" Solo Air 170mm um 499,90
> 
> ROCKSHOX 2017 Fourche LYRIK RCT3 27.5" SOLO AIR 170mm QR15x100mm Conique Noir (00.4019.051.005) *= 499.99e au lieu de 1070.08e
> 
> code: RCZLRK*





jules86 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche eine Lyrik RCT3 27,5 15x100mm für unter 609€. Am Besten mit 160mm. Hat da irgendwer was gesehen?



 super! Genau sowas habe ich gesucht


----------



## un..inc (26. Oktober 2017)

Ist es eigentlich möglich bei RCZ mehrere Gutscheincodes bei einer Bestellung einzulösen?
Danke!


----------



## fone (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab keine Möglichkeit gefunden.


----------



## hardtails (26. Oktober 2017)

tt22 schrieb:


> Danke, sowas habe ich gesucht.
> Ist das aber normal, dass nochmal Steuern dazu kommen?
> Versand nochmal 7,xx€. Insg wäre ich bei 170€. Ist natürlich immer noch gut...





Phimi schrieb:


> Bei mir warens 147...
> 
> Versuch mal über rczbikeshop. De



Stand da eigentlich die üblichen 20 Tgae und mehr bei der Lieferzeit?
Kann mich nichtmehr erinnern....


----------



## un..inc (26. Oktober 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Stand da eigentlich die üblichen 20 Tgae und mehr bei der Lieferzeit?
> Kann mich nichtmehr erinnern....



Jup...


----------



## Phi-Me (26. Oktober 2017)

Entspannung ist angesagt


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand von euch die Marzocchi 350 von RCZ erhalten? Ich war der Meinung da stand "auf Lager" und das ist nun 2 Wochen her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (29. Oktober 2017)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch die Marzocchi 350 von RCZ erhalten? Ich war der Meinung da stand "auf Lager" und das ist nun 2 Wochen her.



Stand 20 Tage Lieferzeit


----------



## Hendrik1988 (29. Oktober 2017)

Alles klar. Dann dauerts noch etwas.


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Oktober 2017)

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/wtb-rim-29-st-i19-tcs-disc-32-holes-black.html

Um auch noch mal ein Schnäppchen zu posten.

Wtb st-i19 disc Felgen in 28".
Ideal für nen Crosser / Gravelbike.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2017)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> GT Verb Comp 27 in XL für 900 Dollar
> Bei derzeitigen Kurs um die 775 Euro
> Jensonusa liefert auch international. ( es sei den es steht im Angebot als Hinweis )
> http://www.jensonusa.com/GT-Verb-Comp-275-Bike/
> ...


Da kommt dann natürlich noch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (19%) und bei über 150€ die Zollgebühr mit x%. Der Gesamtwert wird dann so berechnet: ( ( Warenwert + Versandkosten ) * Zoll ) * Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
Da sind also auch die Versandkosten Teil der Berechnung (Quelle).

Für die Zollgebühr muss man sich erstmal durch die Zollnummern wühlen, bei Fahrrädern ist das wohl die 8712 00 30 (Zweiräder, ohne Motor, mit Kugellager - es gibt noch eine Variante ohne Kugellager, aber wie da jetzt die Einteilung verläuft...).
Bei der EZT-Auskunft kann man dann den Zollsatz raus suchen, das sind bei den Rädern aus den USA ("geographisches Gebiet") 14%.

Bei 1500 Dollar und 285 Dollar Versandkosten käme man also auf 1785 Dollar = 1537 Euro * 1,14 * 1,19 = 2085 Euro Gesamtkosten.


Unterschlagung von Zollgebühren oder der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ist übrigens ein Straftatbestand.


----------



## arghlol (29. Oktober 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Unterschlagung von Zollgebühren oder der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ist übrigens ein Straftatbestand.


Da würde ich mir beim Komplettrad auch keine Illusionen machen ;-)


----------



## fone (30. Oktober 2017)

Huch, ganz schön viel Geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (30. Oktober 2017)

Wer kein Focus Vice mehr abbekommen hat, in Größe L ist nun wieder eins lieferbar!


----------



## demlak (1. November 2017)

ganze 300 Euro günstiger! Also Schnäppchen: https://r2-bike.com/CERAMICSPEED-OSPW-Schaltwerkkaefig-System-Hollow-Titanium-SRAM-eTap

*duck und renn*


----------



## dkc-live (2. November 2017)

ES SPART 2Watt! Dann hat man endlich keine Ausrede mehr auf den 1.5W Nabendynamo am Rennrad zu verzichten!


----------



## CrossX (2. November 2017)

Ich habe den Käfig an meiner Stadtschlampe. Der Unterschied ist gravierend. Seit ich 2Watt weniger trete, komme ich völlig ohne schwitzen bei der Arbeit an. Klare Kaufempfehlung von mir.
Entgegen der Artikelbeschreibung harmoniert der Käfig super mit meinem 8fach Tourney Schaltwerk. [emoji6]


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. November 2017)

Der Eisdielen-Faktor des Käfigs sollte auch nicht unterschätzt werden.
Seitdem ich diesen Käfig montiert habe (ist übrigens auch zum Zee-Schaltwerk kompatibel), kann ich nicht mehr in Ruhe meinen Eisbecher bestellen, ohne dass eine Traube junger Blondinen mir Fragen dazu stellt. Seitdem holt meine Frau das Eis lieber selber und ich muss die Existenz meines Downhillers in Frage stellen.


----------



## johnny blaze (2. November 2017)

An alle, die überlegen zum gerade stattfindenden Rose Outlet zu fahren:
Ich komm da grad raus. Geht so. 
Klamottentechnisch zu 95% Rose Eigenmarke. Die Sachen sind nicht schlecht. Sollte man nur wissen.
Dazu drängen sich die Leute natürlich alle vor der M und L Sektion. 

Bikes sind ca. 10-20% reduziert. Ich denke mal alles 2017er Modelle.

Alles in allem wird das hier aus dem thread keinen umhauen. Das sind alles Rabatte,die man im Internet ständig abgreifen kann. Ist eher was für Leute, die nicht so oft und gern im Internet bestellen. 

Dafür, dass ich nichts gefunden habe, sind es dann aber doch 2 Tüten voll geworden 

Paar Beinlinge fürs Schwuckenrad, Muc Off und Kettenöl. 
Muc Off gab es für knapp 5 Euro/Liter. 
Die 2. Tüte ist dann aus dem normalen Laden. Der ist echt sehr gut. Bisher der beste shop, in dem ich war. Kommt der Bike-Discount Megastore nicht dran. Da kann man auch paar Schnäppchen bei Kleinkram zu Internetpreisen machen, die man sonst nicht einzeln bestellen würde.


----------



## Jaerrit (2. November 2017)

Black Friday bei CRC, Reverb Stealth mit 170mm Travel zu 183€. Interessant wird es bei Zahlung mit Paypal, dann greift der Gutschein „20Paypal“, welchen man im Warenkorb hinterlegt. Macht 163€ inkl. Versand


----------



## fone (2. November 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Schrei doch nicht so.




Der ganze Post war ironisch gemeint.

Den Dämpfer hab auch aber tatsächlich bestellt.


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!!! der ist nicht blau. Das ist
> * Black/Turquoise*
> 
> sieht in echt dann so aus :





fone schrieb:


> Kommentare bitte in den Laberthread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Marzoccho ROCO WC PB (glaub 2015er Modell) 267x89
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/marzoc...oil-progressive-boost-267x89mm-91590400s.html
> ...



Ich denke dass der Hinweiß auf die Farbe da schon hin gehört. Nicht jeder schaut hier rein wenn er ein Schnäppchen drüben entdeckt


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (2. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Black Friday bei CRC, Reverb Stealth mit 170mm Travel zu 183€. Interessant wird es bei Zahlung mit Paypal, dann greift der Gutschein „20Paypal“, welchen man im Warenkorb hinterlegt. Macht 163€ inkl. Versand




Zeigt bei mir 230 als Preis an?


----------



## demlak (2. November 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> wer blind auf bestellen klickt ohne sich noch mal genau zu informieren, der sollte sich vielleicht allgemein überlegen ob ein kauf im internet das richtige für ihn ist.


Na, dann können wir den Thread hier ja komplett dicht machen.. kann sich ja jeder selber im Internet alle relevanten Dinge zu den Schnäppchen zusammensuchen.. eine weitere Diskussion ist also absolut fehl am Platz und fördert nur, dass die Menschen weiter faul bleiben. und am besten auch den schnäppchenthread gleich dicht machen.. man kann die ja auch selber raus suchen.. immer diese faulen Leute, die sich auf den Informationen anderer ausruhen.. unglaublich!

*Kopf->Tisch*

Trollst du nur rum, wie fone? Einfach nur auf Provokation aus? Es ist ein netter Hinweis gewesen, der auch nicht unangebracht ist, wenn man sich das Produktfoto anschaut. Und wie @xlacherx schon sagte, war es sogar in dem Thread, in dem Diskussionen nix zu suchen haben, genau richtig platziert.
Mir geht es nicht in den Schädel, warum Menschen so eine Haltung haben und diese dann auch noch zur schau stellen müssen.


----------



## MrBrightside (2. November 2017)

mike79 schrieb:


> Zeigt bei mir 230 als Preis an?


Hebel auf der anderen Seite bei der 170mm und sie kostet 183€.


----------



## mike79 (2. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Hebel auf der anderen Seite bei der 170mm und sie kostet 183€.




Alles probiert... Funktioniert hier nicht am tablet
Egal


----------



## prolink (2. November 2017)

bei mir steht 230 euro und -10% mit dem Paypal gutschein!!
egal was ich auswähle von denn Reverb modelen?


----------



## MrBrightside (2. November 2017)

Vlt. habt ihr das Vorjahresmodell (2016) erwischt.
Beim 17er geht's:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...17_rockshox&icb=mob-tri2-week44_2017_rockshox


----------



## bs99 (2. November 2017)

Nein, für uns Österreicher kostet es aus unerfindlichen Gründen wesentlich mehr...


----------



## onkel2306 (2. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Black Friday bei CRC, Reverb Stealth mit 170mm Travel zu 183€. Interessant wird es bei Zahlung mit Paypal, dann greift der Gutschein „20Paypal“, welchen man im Warenkorb hinterlegt. Macht 163€ inkl. Versand



Nicht mehr verfügbar oder? Gibt nur noch welche über 200€?!


----------



## criscross (2. November 2017)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr verfügbar oder? Gibt nur noch welche über 200€?!


bei der 31,6er Stütze gehts, egal ob Hebel rechts oder links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (2. November 2017)

was ist denn der unterschied zwischen der stealth und non-stealth variante?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2017)

.


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was ist denn der unterschied zwischen der stealth und non-stealth variante?


Stealth: Leitungsabgang unten für Rahmen-Interne Leitungsverlegung. 
Nonstealth: Leitungsabang unter dem Sattel.


----------



## mike79 (2. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was ist denn der unterschied zwischen der stealth und non-stealth variante?




bei Stealth läuft das Kabel DURCH das Sitzrohr - der Rahmen muss dafür geeinet sein



Race Face Sicx Carbon Lenker 800/35mm in türkis /schwarz! | 71,99€ mit Code: RCZDISC10
hab ich gerade bestellt - gibts da was hübsches günstig als Vorbau in etwa 50mm?
hab noch nichts mit 35mm im Haushalt liegen


----------



## Jaerrit (2. November 2017)

bs99 schrieb:


> Nein, für uns Österreicher kostet es aus unerfindlichen Gründen wesentlich mehr...


Das is die Strafe wegen der ganzen Feiertage die Ihr mehr habt als wir Wessis 
Lass zu mir liefern, gegen Portoerstattung und nen 5er ins Sparschwein schick ich sie Dir weiter nach AT


----------



## platt_ziege (2. November 2017)

hmm, sind das "alte" modelle welche wg neuen jetzt rausgehauen werden?
was ich so gelesen hab und temporär abgespeichert habe, ist, dass die ja auch nur so lala taugen, oder?
war da nicht was mit kälte und bloss nicht den esel am satteln heben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (2. November 2017)

Das haben die Reverbs immer. Auch die neuen.


----------



## platt_ziege (2. November 2017)

da mein zukünftiger esel ein 2x11 schaltung haben wird, was nimmt man denn dann da am besten r/li - oben/unten?
wohl eher links, da man ja die meiste zeit rechts zu gange ist, oder?

mit meiner kleinwüchsigen 2m größe bietet sich dann ja wohl die 480mm an, oder?
ist bei der länge der einbau rahmenabhängig, sprich, die braucht ja wohl mehr versenkung als ne kurze?
spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein escarpe zu kaufen, da sollte es doch wohl kein problem sein, oder?
sorry wg der fragen, aber wurde mit dem angebot aufm falschen und verfrühten fuss erwischt ;-)


----------



## MrBrightside (2. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> da mein zukünftiger esel ein 2x11 schaltung haben wird, was nimmt man denn dann da am besten r/li - oben/unten?
> wohl eher links, da man ja die meiste zeit rechts zu gange ist, oder?
> 
> mit meiner kleinwüchsigen 2m größe bietet sich dann ja wohl die 480mm an, oder?
> ...


Mit Umwerfer: links oben würde ich sagen.


----------



## Auweh (2. November 2017)

mike79 schrieb:


> bei Stealth läuft das Kabel DURCH das Sitzrohr - der Rahmen muss dafür geeinet sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es kein RaceFace sein muss...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/at/de/chromag-hifi-35mm-v2-vorbau/rp-prod146447


----------



## Dakeyras (2. November 2017)

Der ANVL ist ziemlich hübsch:

https://www.hibike.de/anvl-swage-vorbau-p2e5295436b56cd1cc2f81bae814f2553#var_38280003


----------



## Don Stefano (2. November 2017)

Ich finden den Turbine R gut passend dazu.
https://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbik...HN0cmluZz1UdXJiaW5lK3Imc2VhcmNoPTE=&pnr=27628

mobil gesendet


----------



## boblike (3. November 2017)

mike79 schrieb:


> bei Stealth läuft das Kabel DURCH das Sitzrohr - der Rahmen muss dafür geeinet sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab was günstiges im Keller lieben. PN bitte


----------



## JDEM (3. November 2017)

prolink schrieb:


> bei mir steht 230 euro und -10% mit dem Paypal gutschein!!
> egal was ich auswähle von denn Reverb modelen?


 
wo oder wofür gibt es den Gutschein?


----------



## ForG (3. November 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Hab was günstiges im Keller lieben. PN bitte


Deine Schwiegermutter in der Tiefkühltruhe??? Da gibts nix für!


----------



## Jaerrit (3. November 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> wo oder wofür gibt es den Gutschein?


Code 20Paypal einsetzbar ab 135€ bei Zahlung mit Paypal bei Chain Reaction Cycles... Oder was wolltest Du genau wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (3. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich denke dass der Hinweiß auf die Farbe da schon hin gehört. Nicht jeder schaut hier rein wenn er ein Schnäppchen drüben entdeckt


Ich hab dir auch ein "Hilfreich" gegeben.

Wollte nur den echten Blockwarten zuvor kommen.


----------



## fone (3. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hmm, sind das "alte" modelle welche wg neuen jetzt rausgehauen werden?
> was ich so gelesen hab und temporär abgespeichert habe, ist, dass die ja auch nur so lala taugen, oder?
> war da nicht was mit kälte und bloss nicht den esel am satteln heben?


Heben darf man ihn schon, auch Liftbetrieb ist ok, nur nicht ein halbes Jahr am Sattel aufhängen, dass hat mir meine übel genommen.


----------



## bs99 (3. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Das is die Strafe wegen der ganzen Feiertage die Ihr mehr habt als wir Wessis
> Lass zu mir liefern, gegen Portoerstattung und nen 5er ins Sparschwein schick ich sie Dir weiter nach AT


Sehr nettes Angebot 
Ich bin selber nicht drauf angewiesen da ich regelmäßig bei euch Wessis bin und auch eine Versandadresse habe


----------



## frogmatic (3. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> war da nicht was mit kälte und bloss nicht den esel am satteln heben?


No go - keine hydraulische Stütze mag es, abgesenkt am Sattel gezogen zu werden.
Die ziehen dann Luft, bauartbedingt.


----------



## mike79 (3. November 2017)

bs99 schrieb:


> Sehr nettes Angebot
> Ich bin selber nicht drauf angewiesen da ich regelmäßig bei euch Wessos bin und auch eine Versandadresse habe



Wobei ich glaube das die Versand Adresse nicht hilft da das System erkennen kann von wo der Käufer kommt...
Hab's probiert mit meiner deutschen logoix Adresse....ging auch nicht...
Aber egal...geld gespart


----------



## AltaSack (3. November 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> No go - keine hydraulische Stütze mag es, abgesenkt am Sattel gezogen zu werden.
> Die ziehen dann Luft, bauartbedingt.


Oha - danke.
Heißt das, dass selbst kurze Lupfer mit nur Fahrradgewicht bereits - und sei es minimal - "schädigen"?
Aber im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand könnt ich das Rad am Sattel 2 Jahre aufhängen und noch nen Sack Kartoffeln dazu ohne begründete Furcht?


----------



## frogmatic (3. November 2017)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass selbst kurze Lupfer mit nur Fahrradgewicht bereits - und sei es minimal - "schädigen"?


Leider ja, Schussel spricht aus Erfahrung... 


AltaSack schrieb:


> Aber im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand könnt ich das Rad am Sattel 2 Jahre aufhängen und noch nen Sack Kartoffeln dazu ohne begründete Furcht?


In der Theorie wohl ja, weil dann keine Luft gezogen werden kann.

Persönlich würde ich es trotzdem vermeiden.
Pienzchen halt


----------



## fone (3. November 2017)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Oha - danke.
> Heißt das, dass selbst kurze Lupfer mit nur Fahrradgewicht bereits - und sei es minimal - "schädigen"?
> Aber im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand könnt ich das Rad am Sattel 2 Jahre aufhängen und noch nen Sack Kartoffeln dazu ohne begründete Furcht?


nicht grundsätzlich. 

ja. naja. geht sicher auf die dichtung und die buchsen. ich würde den sack kartoffeln weglassen. aber ausgefahren wäre schon mal besser als unausgefahren.


fone schrieb:


> Heben darf man ihn schon, auch Liftbetrieb (am Sattel am Sessellift aufhängen) ist ok, nur nicht ein halbes Jahr am Sattel aufhängen, dass hat mir meine übel genommen.


war unausgefahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. November 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> No go - keine hydraulische Stütze mag es, abgesenkt am Sattel gezogen zu werden.
> Die ziehen dann Luft, bauartbedingt.


Die Revive nicht oder gilt das hydraulisch auch für die Ansteuerung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. November 2017)

Bei der Revive ist es genauso, nur hat sie eine integrierte Entlüftung.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei der Revive ist es genauso, nur hat sie eine integrierte Entlüftung.


Die revive kann ich problemlos und ohne folgende Entlüftung am abgesenkten sattel anheben... Die ist im entscheidenden Punkt anders konstruiert! Irgendein Kolben, aber dazu kann @Saki sicher mehr sagen...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hmm, sind das "alte" modelle welche wg neuen jetzt rausgehauen werden?
> was ich so gelesen hab und temporär abgespeichert habe, ist, dass die ja auch nur so lala taugen, oder?
> war da nicht was mit kälte und bloss nicht den esel am satteln heben?



Meine 2017er am Hardtail läuft seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme.

Hab mir jetzt fürs Fully eine 170er bestellt. Bei 162,99 € mit Gutschein konnte ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## hasardeur (4. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die revive kann ich problemlos und ohne folgende Entlüftung am abgesenkten sattel anheben... Die ist im entscheidenden Punkt anders konstruiert! Irgendein Kolben, aber dazu kann @Saki sicher mehr sagen...



@Sackmann  mag mich korregieren, aber auch die Revive Luft kann ziehen. Gerade deshalb wurde die Stütze ja „entlüftbar“ konstruiert. Wozu sollte denn sonst ein Mechanismus konstruiert werden, wenn er nicht gebraucht wird.
Eine Reverb oder LEV kannst Du auch n mal im eingefahrenen Zustand auf Zug belasten. Erst passiert gar nichts und sie bleibt arretiert, irgendwann ziehst sich die Stütze auseinander, aber mit Unterdruck und irgendwann halten die Dichtungen das alles nicht mehr aus und es gelangt Luft ins System. Als einziges Rätsel bleibt: Wie groß ist n?

Mechanische Stützen bzw. Mit mechanischer Arretierung (E13, MoveLoc), kann man in jeder Stützenposition auf Zug belasten.


----------



## decay (4. November 2017)

Danke Mr. Data!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> @Sackmann  mag mich korregieren, aber auch die Revive Luft kann ziehen. Gerade deshalb wurde die Stütze ja „entlüftbar“ konstruiert. Wozu sollte denn sonst ein Mechanismus konstruiert werden, wenn er nicht gebraucht wird.
> Eine Reverb oder LEV kannst Du auch n mal im eingefahrenen Zustand auf Zug belasten. Erst passiert gar nichts und sie bleibt arretiert, irgendwann ziehst sich die Stütze auseinander, aber mit Unterdruck und irgendwann halten die Dichtungen das alles nicht mehr aus und es gelangt Luft ins System. Als einziges Rätsel bleibt: Wie groß ist n?
> 
> Mechanische Stützen bzw. Mit mechanischer Arretierung (E13, MoveLoc), kann man in jeder Stützenposition auf Zug belasten.


Die revive V1 zog Luft wenn der Sattel niedrigster Punkt war, die neue V2 habe ich noch nicht überzeugen können Luft zu ziehen.. 

Meine reverbs haben schon vom Gedanken daran sie am Sattel anzuheben Luft gezogen...


So edit sagt revive V1 abgesenkt bewegt sich keinen mm wenn Mann am Sattel zieht und den Rahmen zusätzlich belastet.
Da wäre die Reverb schon fast komplett ausgefahren... 
Mag sein daß die Reverb auch irgendwann nachgibt, das habe ich bis jetzt aber nicht beobachten können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. November 2017)

Mir egal, für die min. 419€ was mich die 185er Revive kostet, kann ich mir 2,5 Reverb in der Aktion kaufen, bzw. mehrere Service machen lassen wenn sie nicht mehr gehen sollte. Aber erstmal hab ich wieder 2 Jahre Garantie


----------



## Simon Katsch (4. November 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Mir egal, für die min. 419€ was mich die 185er Revive kostet, kann ich mir 2,5 Reverb in der Aktion kaufen, bzw. mehrere Service machen lassen wenn sie nicht mehr gehen sollte. Aber erstmal hab ich wieder 2 Jahre Garantie



DAS würde mich nerven...aber jedem das seine wa?!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. November 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> DAS würde mich nerven...aber jedem das seine wa?!



Nervt mich eben nicht, weil meine 2017er nun mal absolut null Probleme macht. Sogar bei minus Graden bis -10 läuft die Stütze top. 

Find die Revive persönlich ein super Produkt, ist mir allerdings zu teuer.


----------



## Simon Katsch (4. November 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Nervt mich eben nicht, weil meine 2017er nun mal absolut null Probleme macht. Sogar bei minus Graden bis -10 läuft die Stütze top.
> 
> Find die Revive persönlich ein super Produkt, ist mir allerdings zu teuer.



wenn sie funktioniert ist ja perfekt.ich hatte eine neue und hab sie direkt verkauft weil ich keine lust darauf hatte.
prompt gabs probleme mit ihr.
evtl auch echt pech bzw. glück mit den reverbs....

hab kind shock im einsatz.reicht mir.wobei der kurs der reverb echt edel ist.den originalpreis würde ich nicht blechen...


----------



## Canyon-Freak (4. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Remote für links oben bzw. rechts unten abzugeben ;-) Dieser ist neu. Am liebsten würde ich gegen einen anderen Remote für links unten bzw. rechts oben tauschen. 
Falls jemand Interesse hat gerne PN an mich.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Bench (5. November 2017)

Ich sehe es wie @Joehigashi80 
Revive ist super, aber kann ich mir nicht leisten.
Hab zwei gebrauchte Reverbs (A1 normal und A2 Stealth) und beide tun eigentlich wunderbar und haben je ~130€ gekostet.
Auch schon paarmal ausversehen am Sattel angehoben, aber federn nicht wild rum, vlt. paar µm.
Außerdem kann man bei der Stealth ja Schnellentlüften.


----------



## Triturbo (6. November 2017)

phlek schrieb:


> 10% Rabatt auf die 2018er Specialized Modelle bei http://nanobike.de
> 
> CODE "Vorfreude"



Gut für uns, ohne Frage aber so langsam nimmt das ganze doch Überhand. 
10% Rabatt auf 2018er Fahrräder, obwohl wir noch 2017 haben und Specialized Räder eigentlich noch nicht mal versendet werden dürfen


----------



## AltaSack (6. November 2017)

verstehe Dich... aber seit es 365 Tage im Jahr (und dann noch bei Aldi) gefärbte Ostereier gibt oder Weihnachtsgebäck + -beleuchtung ab August/September muss einen doch nichts mehr wirklich wundern... 
KFZ Modelljahre springen (meist) nach den Sommerferien aufs Folgejahr um.

Haben die Specialiced 2018 denn auch schon den neuen Achs- und Kurbelstandard Boost-2? 
Völlig neue Nachlaufwinkel und geänderte Kettenstreben, nochmals verlängerte Oberrohre m. 180 Grad verdrehten Vorbauten?
Hydraulische Schaltung?
Alles andere wäre doch wirklich Schnee von Vorgestern.

Nebenbei: Für 10% Nachlaß IM NOVEMBER steige ich nicht mal aus dem Bett


----------



## demlak (6. November 2017)

Mir geht dabei eher die Frage durch den Kopf, wieso die vorher (und auch jetzt noch) so teuer waren (sind), wenn 10% mal einfach so im Vorjahr drin sind.


----------



## veraono (6. November 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Onza Ibex 26" Faltreifen 65a/55a Modell 2017
> 
> für 16,66 kann man nicht meckern
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Onza/Ibex-26-Faltreifen-65a-55a-Modell-2017-p57361/


Zeifelsohne ein Schnäppchenpreis, leider mit nur 26x2,0" recht schmal, beim 60tpi widerspricht die Artikelbeschreibung mit 26x 2.2 der Bezeichnung die dann im Warenkorb landet (wieder 26x2,0),


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. November 2017)

Also falls jemand eine Reverb Stealth mit 31,6 und 170mm Länge Hebel rechts oben/ links unten aus dem Angebot von CRC haben will: Hab am Samstag Abend 2 bestellt, eine ohne den 20Paypal Rabatt und eine mit. Die ohne Rabatt würde ich gegen die Versandkosten Pauschale abdrücken, ansonsten schick ich die zurück. Die mit Rabatt hab ich kurz nachdem ich hier den Code gesehen hab bestellt, leider konnte ich die andere nicht mehr stornieren. Versand erfolgt mit der Original Rechnung. Will daraus keinen Profit schlagen (von 20€ werd ich nicht reich), könnte ja sein, dass jemand noch eine zu dem günstigen Kurs haben will. Ansonsten geht die einfach zurück.

Alles restliche per PN.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. November 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> https://www.outdoorsports24.com/five-ten-spitfire
> 
> Five Ten Spitfire ab 57€ (Rabattcode oben auf der Seite) - Vorsicht, Preis ändert sich laufend während man auf der Seite surft.



Danke. Ich habe gerade 5/10 Trekking Schuhe bestellt. Auch ohne 25% Rabatt ging der Gutschein (bei mir 20%).


----------



## demlak (7. November 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Sportscheck gewährt anlässlich des 20. Geburtstags 20 % auf das gesamte Programm (Code: "Happy20th"). Die Endura FS260 Adrenaline in weiß ist aktuell für 62,95 EUR im Angebot, abzgl. 20 % sind nur noch 50,36 EUR zzgl. Versandkosten.


bisschen spät dran.. das 20% Angebot ist am 5.11. abgelaufen.
siehe: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/page-12#post-14875282


----------



## nosaint77 (7. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> bisschen spät dran.. das 20% Angebot ist am 5.11. abgelaufen.
> siehe: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/page-12#post-14875282



Vor 1,5 Std. funktionierte der Gutscheincode noch.


----------



## Phi-Me (7. November 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Stand da eigentlich die üblichen 20 Tgae und mehr bei der Lieferzeit?
> Kann mich nichtmehr erinnern....


Heute den Lieferschein geschickt bekommen...

PS: Es geht um die 350 cr von RCZ


----------



## un..inc (7. November 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Heute den Lieferschein geschickt bekommen...
> 
> PS: Es geht um die 350 cr von RCZ



+1


----------



## Bikesenf (7. November 2017)

Ebenfalls +1. Ich begeb mich dann mal auf die Suche nach nem passenden Hardtail-Rahmen...


----------



## jts-nemo (7. November 2017)

+1 mit Trackingnummer, ich freu mich und vielen Dank an dein Einsteller des Schnäppchens!


----------



## kurt8791 (7. November 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Heute den Lieferschein geschickt bekommen...
> 
> PS: Es geht um die 350 cr von RCZ



Hier auch. Ausgezeichnet! [emoji3]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (7. November 2017)

So siehts aus!


----------



## un..inc (8. November 2017)

Jetz bräuchte man nur noch das passende Ratt dazu...


----------



## feddbemme (8. November 2017)

Mittlerweile auch fast ausverkauft, aber falls man die Gabel auf 140mm traveln kann:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/en/ragley-marley-hardtail-frame-2017/rp-prod145972
Dazu kommt noch bis morgen der PayPal-Gutschein, dann flattert der Rahmen für 155,99 ins Haus...


----------



## Rick7 (8. November 2017)

phlek schrieb:


> Der Listenpreis ist ja hart. Ist das normal bei Intense? Für das Geld erwarte ich eine XX1 oder ähnliches



ja das ist "normal" bei denen ^^ Aber der Hinterbau funktioniert schon super, wenn man auf richtig grip steht.


----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2017)

Normal kostet der Rahmen schon deutlich mehr, als das komplette Angebot bei CRC.


----------



## demlak (8. November 2017)

Julian321 schrieb:


> Der Name sagt mir zwar nichts aber es könnte günstig sein- im schlimmsten Fall war es billig!
> "Dirt Bike" für 99 statt angeblich 600€.
> 
> Notfalls als Kurzstrecken-Winterhure mit etwas kleier Übersetzung :-D
> ...



Sehe ich das richtig, dass hierbei noch 99 Euro Versandkosten anfallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. November 2017)

http://catalogo.atala.it/mtb/532-dirt-jump.html


----------



## fone (8. November 2017)

Oh ja. Pefektes Commuter Bike. Ein Traum.


----------



## hardtails (8. November 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Heute den Lieferschein geschickt bekommen...
> 
> PS: Es geht um die 350 cr von RCZ




leider ohne expresso aber dafür undicht
komplettes öl im karton und an der gabel 



Phimi schrieb:


> Die spacer werde ich auch noch brauchen.


die sind wenigstens dabei


----------



## MrBrightside (8. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass hierbei noch 99 Euro Versandkosten anfallen?





Ich würde dafür kein Geld ausgeben.

Einem Baumarkt-, Ebay-, China- oder Discounterrad würde ich es vorziehen.
Für ein Kind oder jugendlichen Anfänger.


----------



## MrBrightside (8. November 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> leider ohne expresso aber dafür undicht
> komplettes öl im karton und an der gabel


Da steht auch Natural Anodizing und das Bild zeigt auch hellgoldene Rohre statt Espressocoating.


----------



## AltaSack (8. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Oh ja. Pefektes Commuter Bike. Ein Traum.


Ich nehm 3 - wer weiß wie lange es soetwas noch gibt. 
Aber unbedingt zum Listenpreis - diese aufwändige Hinterachsführung


----------



## Phi-Me (8. November 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> leider ohne expresso aber dafür undicht
> komplettes öl im karton und an der gabel



Och nööö...

Hoffentlich war das ein Einzelfall... Bei meinem 053 war die Komplette Dämfpung nicht verschraubt und alle shims flogen rum...

Ich habe noch nicht aufgegeben mit MZ, binaber kurz davor


----------



## reispamps (8. November 2017)

Meine sifft auch direkt ein wenig aus der Dämpfung heraus  Mal kiken wie ich das dicht bekomme ohne sie direkt einzuschicken.


----------



## phlek (8. November 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> CrankBrothers Flatpedals Stamp in Large und Rot für 69 Euro bei RCZ
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/crank-brothers-pedals-stamp-large-red-16003-641300160034.html
> 
> Gesendet vong Handy her



Sind das die gleichen? https://r2-bike.com/CRANKBROTHERS-P...qH2317zvcHNgzq2MF2WbXXqMD87F9xWMaAofjEALw_wcB


----------



## MrBrightside (8. November 2017)

phlek schrieb:


> Sind das die gleichen? https://r2-bike.com/CRANKBROTHERS-P...qH2317zvcHNgzq2MF2WbXXqMD87F9xWMaAofjEALw_wcB


Nein.
Da gibt es wohl verschieden teure/hochwertige.
Die von RCZ sind hichwertiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (8. November 2017)

Kommt halt drauf an wie die Gabel gelagert wurde und wie lange. Wenn die Gabel ein paar Jahre auf dem Kopf stand kann es schon sein, dass da Öl über die Standrohre ausgelaufen ist würde trotzdem nicht sagen, dass die dadurch undicht ist.


----------



## piilu (8. November 2017)

RCZ und Garantie is nicht gerade unproblematisch und bei CB Produkten wird man davon sehr schnell gebraucht machen


----------



## reispamps (8. November 2017)

Sie bekommt erstmal einen kleinen Service und dann schauen wir mal wie ölig es auf dem Trail wird.


----------



## hardtails (8. November 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an wie die Gabel gelagert wurde und wie lange. Wenn die Gabel ein paar Jahre auf dem Kopf stand kann es schon sein, dass da Öl über die Standrohre ausgelaufen ist würde trotzdem nicht sagen, dass die dadurch undicht ist.



Meine ist komplett voller Öl, kein Stückchen ohne.
Da zu sehen wo das rauskam traue ich mir nicht zu


----------



## freetourer (8. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei CRC lohnt es sich, täglich vorbei zu schauen. Heute FiveTen Kestrel für 40% vom UVP:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...17_mtbshoes&icb=bspot1-a-week44_2017_mtbshoes
> 
> Habe die Teile selbst. Schön stabiler und steifer Schuh mit cleverem Boa-Verschluss. An warmen Somertagen ist er zu warm, dafür hält er auch kurze Regenschauer aus.





Danimal schrieb:


> Oder die Kestrel + Shimano PD-M530 Klickpedale bei Bike-components für knapp 90€: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Kestrel-MTB-SPD-Shimano-PD-M530-Pedale-p59944/



Sind das nicht die FiveTen, bei denen sich um den Cleat-Ausschnitt die Sohle mal gerne ablöst?

Edit: Ja,ja - ich weiß: der Laberthread ist nebenan.


----------



## Rick7 (8. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei CRC lohnt es sich, täglich vorbei zu schauen. Heute FiveTen Kestrel für 40% vom UVP:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...17_mtbshoes&icb=bspot1-a-week44_2017_mtbshoes
> 
> Habe die Teile selbst. Schön stabiler und steifer Schuh mit cleverem Boa-Verschluss. An warmen Somertagen ist er zu warm, dafür hält er auch kurze Regenschauer aus.





freetourer schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die FiveTen, bei denen sich um den Cleat-Ausschnitt die Sohle mal gerne ablöst?
> 
> Edit: Ja,ja - ich weiß: der Laberthread ist nebenan.



Ich war heute auch kurz davor die Kestrel zu bestellen, aber die negativen Bewertungen haben mich dann tatsächlich davon abgehalten.
Stattdessen gabs n schicken Stadtflitzer fürs Mädel  Genau sowas ham wir schon länger gesucht  Schönes Ding.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/creme-caferacer-uno-damenrad-3-gang-2017/rp-prod151810

Aber ansonsten volle Zustimmung, bei CRC lohnt es sich momentan echt vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2017)

Also meine Kestrel machen keine Zicken. Normalerweise ziehe ich Serienfehler an....


----------



## un..inc (8. November 2017)

Also meine 350 CR war auch "leicht" verölt... Aber nicht kritisch, denke ich.
Habe mal mit einem Papiertuch drüber gewischt und das musste nicht viel aufsaugen.
Tippe auch auf ne Lagerungsgeschichte. 
Ich schaue mir das später noch mal genauer an, mache sie richtig sauber und werde mal bissl einfedern etc. Wenn es dann irgendwo sifft, mache ich mir Gedanken wie es weiter geht. Bis da hin nicht...


----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Also meine 350 CR war auch "leicht" verölt... Aber nicht kritisch, denke ich.



Vielleicht ist sie schon leer gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (8. November 2017)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-xm9-mtb-touring-schuhe-454072
Shimano - SH-XM9 - MTB Touring Schuhe

Ich fahre normal bei Shimano 2 Größen mehr also normal. Hier hat eine Größe mehr gereicht. Sehr bequem und mit diesen Socken auch schön warm: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/molon-labe-winter-plus-merino-thermocool-socken-631431
Molon Labe - Winter Plus Merino Thermocool - Socken

Der Winter kann kommen


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. November 2017)

Ich habe bei exxposed für meine Frau ein paar Schuhe bestellt, die aber leider zu groß sind. Wo bekommt man denn ein Rücksendeetikett her? Es lag der Sendung keins bei.


----------



## jimmy_bod (8. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe bei exxposed für meine Frau ein paar Schuhe bestellt, die aber leider zu groß sind. Wo bekommt man denn ein Rücksendeetikett her? Es lag der Sendung keins bei.



Steht doch alles hier 
http://www.exxpozed.de/service/widerruf


----------



## freetourer (8. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe bei exxposed für meine Frau ein paar Schuhe bestellt, die aber leider zu groß sind. Wo bekommt man denn ein Rücksendeetikett her? Es lag der Sendung keins bei.



Auf der entsprechenden Seite in die Widerrufsbelehrung zu schauen könnte ein guter Tip sein.

Edit: @jimmy_bod war schneller


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. November 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Auf der entsprechenden Seite in die Widerrufsbelehrung zu schauen könnte ein guter Tip sein.
> 
> Edit: @jimmy_bod war schneller


Das habe ich gelesen. Dort steht nix von einem Rücksendeetikett, sondern, dass ich widerrufen kann indem ich das Formular ausfülle. Das habe ich online gemacht und eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen, mehr aber auch nicht. Frankiere ich das selbst und bekomm dann die zusätzlichen Kosten ebenfalls erstattet?

"Machen Sie von dieser Möglichkeit Gebrauch, so werden wir Ihnen unverzüglich (z. B. per E-Mail) eine Bestätigung über den Eingang eines solchen Widerrufs übermitteln.

Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist reicht es aus, dass Sie die Mitteilung über die Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist absenden."


----------



## freetourer (8. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Das habe ich gelesen. Dort steht nix von einem Rücksendeetikett, sondern, dass ich widerrufen kann indem ich das Formular ausfülle. Das habe ich online gemacht und eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen, mehr aber auch nicht. Frankiere ich das selbst und bekomm dann die zusätzlichen Kosten ebenfalls erstattet?
> 
> "Machen Sie von dieser Möglichkeit Gebrauch, so werden wir Ihnen unverzüglich (z. B. per E-Mail) eine Bestätigung über den Eingang eines solchen Widerrufs übermitteln.
> 
> Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist reicht es aus, dass Sie die Mitteilung über die Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist absenden."



Ist es denn für einen Händler verpflichtend ein Rücksendeetikett bereitzustellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (8. November 2017)

Rücksendekosten sind vom Käufer zu tragen.


----------



## frankZer (8. November 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Also meine 350 CR war auch "leicht" verölt... Aber nicht kritisch, denke ich.
> Habe mal mit einem Papiertuch drüber gewischt und das musste nicht viel aufsaugen.
> Tippe auch auf ne Lagerungsgeschichte.
> Ich schaue mir das später noch mal genauer an, mache sie richtig sauber und werde mal bissl einfedern etc. Wenn es dann irgendwo sifft, mache ich mir Gedanken wie es weiter geht. Bis da hin nicht...


Bei mir das gleiche, war wenig Öl am Druckstufeneinsteller. Muss jetzt erst mal auf 140mm umbauen und dann Praxistest.


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. November 2017)

Hans schrieb:


> Rücksendekosten sind vom Käufer zu tragen.



mir auch so bei alltricks passiert...9€...klaaaaar
werde mich ab sofort davor informieren


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. November 2017)

Hans schrieb:


> Rücksendekosten sind vom Käufer zu tragen.


Ab 40,- vom Händler.

Außerdem: "Alle Rücksendekosten aus anderen Ländern außer Deutschland trägt der Kunde" aus deren AGB.

edit: 40,- Klausel ist wohl seit 2014 nicht mehr aber die AGB sagen ja, dass es kostenlos ist innerhalb Deutschlands.


----------



## f00f (8. November 2017)

War E-Mail schreiben oder anrufen schon? 

Von exxpozed.de/faq:

"Du kannst innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Erhalt der Ware die Bestellung ohne Angabe von Gründen widerrufen, indem Du die Ware mit dem bei Versendungen innerhalb Deutschlands beiliegenden Retourenlabel kostenfrei an uns zurücksendest."


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. November 2017)

f00f schrieb:


> War E-Mail schreiben oder anrufen schon?
> 
> Von exxpozed.de/faq:
> 
> "Du kannst innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Erhalt der Ware die Bestellung ohne Angabe von Gründen widerrufen, indem Du die Ware mit dem bei Versendungen innerhalb Deutschlands beiliegenden Retourenlabel kostenfrei an uns zurücksendest."


Label war nicht dabei. Email schreibe ich gleich.


----------



## storck-riesen (9. November 2017)

Wo bekomme ich denn aktuell am günstigsten eine Rock Shox SID Gabel? Baujahr erstmal zweitrangig, je neuer desto besser natürlich.
Bedingungen: 27,5"; 100mm FW; Achse 15x100; tapered Shaft; Lockout an der Gabelkrone 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## LeoRollt (9. November 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> CRANK BROTHERS Pedals MALLET 3 in silber/schwarz bei RZ für 56,99€
> 
> Link: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/crankb...ls-mallet-3-brut-black-blue-spring-15988.html



Ich komme auf 59,99€ + 7,49€ = 67,48€? Gibt es einen Code, um auf Deinen Preis zu kommen?


----------



## Stemminator (9. November 2017)

Geh mal auf Paypal Schnellzahlung, bekomme da keine Fracht angezeigt.

Edit:
Fehler gefunden... Versand Art war nicht ausgewählt.


----------



## LeoRollt (9. November 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Geh mal auf Paypal Schnellzahlung, bekomme da keine Fracht angezeigt.
> 
> Edit:
> Preis ist 59,99€ nicht 56,99€, habe mich da vertippt.



Seltsam, ich komme auch bei Paypal Express nicht um die 7,49€ herum. Sorry für's OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (9. November 2017)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich


Hier werden Sie geholfen:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


----------



## hasardeur (9. November 2017)

Im Bikemarkt:

Einmal gebraucht, aber gut (würde ich nehmen):
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...rct3-27-5-100-mm-solo-air-tapered-achse-15-mm

Einmal neu, aber 120 mm (für 20-25 € gibt es einen neuen Airshaft für 100 mm):
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...id-rl-650b-120mm-tapered-15x100-incl-push-loc

Pushloc  kann man entweder ausbauen (Feder in Dämpfung aushängen) oder für Schmales eine gebrauchte Druckstufeneinheit kaufen.


----------



## johnny blaze (9. November 2017)

weiß jemand um wie viel Uhr die neuen Black Friday Angebote bei CRC online gehen?
Sollen ja jede Woche Donnerstag neue kommen..bislang sind nur die Angebote der letzten Woche sichtbar.

edit: jetzt sind sie drin. Also irgendwann zwischen 10 und 11


----------



## der-gute (9. November 2017)

Monnemmer schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...-bolts-20x110mm-black-h35pbdexr28sa4957s.html
> 
> DT SWISS FRONT Hub 350 28H Straight Pull Disc 6-bolts (20x110mm) Black
> 
> Für 25,99 € statt 327,79€



Die Nabe kostet so im Onlinehandel unter 50€


----------



## ForG (9. November 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-xm9-mtb-touring-schuhe-454072
> Shimano - SH-XM9 - MTB Touring Schuhe
> 
> Ich fahre normal bei Shimano 2 Größen mehr also normal. Hier hat eine Größe mehr gereicht. Sehr bequem und mit diesen Socken auch schön warm: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/molon-labe-winter-plus-merino-thermocool-socken-631431
> ...



Die SH-XM9 sind absolut empfehlenswert! Fahre sie 365 Tage im Jahr, meist mit Flats, anfangs mit SPD.
Haben im Laufe der Zeit etwas gelitten, aber > 5.000km ist denke ich i.O.


----------



## ufp (9. November 2017)

Bei rczbikeshop gibt es gerade einige 26 (aber auch 27,5; 29) Zoll und dt siwss Sachen günstig.

Passen die zusammen:
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...-bolts-20x110mm-black-h35pbdexr28sa4957s.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swiss-spare-parts-conversion-kit-5x100mm-black-hwgxxx0003488s.html
?
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shopby/dt_swiss.html

Sänks!


----------



## nobss (9. November 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Bei rczbikeshop gibt es gerade einige 26 (aber auch 27,5; 29) Zoll und dt siwss Sachen günstig.
> 
> Passen die zusammen:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...-bolts-20x110mm-black-h35pbdexr28sa4957s.html
> ...



Ja das sollte passen, habe meiner 240er am HR mit so ein Kit auch Aufnahmetauglich gemacht


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Label war nicht dabei. Email schreibe ich gleich.


Heute kam die Mail mit der Retourmarke von DHL.


----------



## AltaSack (9. November 2017)

f00f schrieb:


> War E-Mail schreiben oder anrufen schon?
> 
> Von exxpozed.de/faq:
> 
> "Du kannst innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Erhalt der Ware die Bestellung ohne Angabe von Gründen widerrufen, indem Du die Ware mit dem bei Versendungen innerhalb Deutschlands beiliegenden Retourenlabel kostenfrei an uns zurücksendest."



Du schreibst das soooo schön... aber in der Realität (hab ne Rücksendequote von 1-2%) liegt fürchterlich oft keinerlei Label dabei, muss extra beantragt werden, dann noch selbst ausgefüllt (inkl. Nr-Name-Adresse und nachdem der zugesandte link erst beim 3ten mal oder weiterenn16h Wartezeit funzt - haben wir schon 2017?). 

Ich persönlich habe da gerade eine absolut herrliche Pechsträne (leider nicht ausschliesslich beim Bestellen...) Handy kann 3 Sim Karten nicht (oder nur max 2h) lesen, Mixer+Zubehör (17von 19 Teile fehlen- Angestellter beim Versandunternehmen hat die offenbar geklaut... Rückgabe wird auch 11 Tage nach Rücksendung nicht gutgeschrieben weil noch garnicht angekommen) nächste Mixer-Bestellung(Retoure): üble Gebrauchspuren und Verdreckungen an Stellen wo Nahrung 100% nichts verloren hat - dann heut angekommen: Günstiger Marken-Schrittzähler (pour Dad) für 19 statt 79 Euronen UVP - aufgemacht und am Ladegerät ist ein Kunststoffpinösel abgebrochen - 100% nicht benutzbar.
Bei Ama sind mittlerweile ca. 40% aller Teile ohne Rechnung... das ist bei Garantie nervig und bei evtl.- steuerlicher Absetzung vollkommen daneben. 
Auf freundliche Mail die einem doch auch zustehende Rechnung bitte zukommen zu lassen reagieren manche Firmen nicht einmal! Bei einem 200 € Auftrag hab ichs 2x versucht... 2x keine Antwort... mittlerweile gibt es zusätzlich die ersten Fehlalarme (Brandmelder). 
So morgends um 4-5 Uhr in Nichtraucherhaushalten über dem Doppelbett...

tbc! Oder besser lieber nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (9. November 2017)

nobss schrieb:


> Ja das sollte passen, habe meiner 240er am HR mit so ein Kit auch Aufnahmetauglich gemacht


Ist das DT SWISS Conversion Kit 5x100mm HWGXXX0003488S jetzt von 20 oder 15 auf 5mm Schnellspanner ?
Ich fürchte von 20 auf 5. 

Für 15 auf 5 bräuchte man wohl die HWGXXX0002328S.


----------



## nobss (9. November 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Ist das DT SWISS Conversion Kit 5x100mm HWGXXX0003488S jetzt von 20 oder 15 auf 5mm Schnellspanner ?
> Ich fürchte von 20 auf 5.
> 
> Für 15 auf 5 bräuchte man wohl die HWGXXX0002328S.



Ist das gleiche Teil Schnellspanner und 100 Breit

Hab mal kurz geschaut, es gibt Kit's wo auch die 350er genannt wird
https://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=13&search=DT+Swiss+Umrüstkit+für+350+VR


----------



## Skeletor23 (10. November 2017)

nobss schrieb:


> Ist das gleiche Teil Schnellspanner und 100 Breit
> 
> Hab mal kurz geschaut, es gibt Kit's wo auch die 350er genannt wird
> https://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=13&search=DT+Swiss+Umrüstkit+für+350+VR



Ich hab letzt bei DT Swiss nachgefragt. Will meinen x1700 Laufradsatz (350er Nabe) auf 9mm Thru Bold umrüsten.
Das war die Antwort:

Sie können ihr Vorderrad auf Schnellspanner oder 9 mm Thru Bolt umrüsten, hier die Art.-Nr. für die entsprechenden Umrüstkits:

5/100 mm Schnellspanner:		HWGXXX00S3801S
9/100 mm Thru Bolt:			 HWGXXX00S3803S


----------



## Jones_D (10. November 2017)

Ich habe vorhin den neuen RCZ Newsletter bekommen, mit dem "Deal des Jahres" DT Swiss XMC1200 Spline 27,5" für 479,99. Nach kurzem überlegen wollte ich bestellen, finde aber die E-Mail mit dem Gutscheincode nicht mehr ... Kann den Gtuschein bitte jemand posten?


----------



## demlak (10. November 2017)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin den neuen RCZ Newsletter bekommen, mit dem "Deal des Jahres" DT Swiss XMC1200 Spline 27,5" für 479,99. Nach kurzem überlegen wollte ich bestellen, finde aber die E-Mail mit dem Gutscheincode nicht mehr ... Kann den Gtuschein bitte jemand posten?


*RCZCBN*


----------



## thk0106 (10. November 2017)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin den neuen RCZ Newsletter bekommen, mit dem "Deal des Jahres" DT Swiss XMC1200 Spline 27,5" für 479,99. Nach kurzem überlegen wollte ich bestellen, finde aber die E-Mail mit dem Gutscheincode nicht mehr ... Kann den Gtuschein bitte jemand posten?



RCZCBN

edit: hm zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2017)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin den neuen RCZ Newsletter bekommen, mit dem "Deal des Jahres" DT Swiss XMC1200 Spline 27,5" für 479,99. Nach kurzem überlegen wollte ich bestellen, finde aber die E-Mail mit dem Gutscheincode nicht mehr ... Kann den Gtuschein bitte jemand posten?


RCZCBN

Edit auch zu langsam


----------



## Jones_D (10. November 2017)

Super, vielen Dank euch drei!


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2017)

Toll, jetzt kannst Du sogar drei Laufradsätze kaufen. Wenn Du einen vierten brauchst, sag bescheid, ich habe den Code auch noch


----------



## GoldenerGott (10. November 2017)

XMC 1200. Das ist doch der Carbon LRS, der bisher bei jedem Magazin-Test gebrochen ist?


----------



## decay (10. November 2017)

@GoldenerGott und bei vielen Jeffsy Fahrern keine Probleme macht...

Muss jeder selbst wissen, aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man schon extrem einschlagen muss um Carbonfelgen zu zerstören.
DT hat den Satz ja glaube ich auch nachgebessert afair.


----------



## piilu (10. November 2017)

Was ist eigentlich unfahrbarer 26" oder Felgen mt Maulweite < 30? Frage für 1 Freund


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich unfahrbarer 26" oder Felgen mt Maulweite < 30? Frage für 1 Freund


Ich hab 26" mit 35mm MW, TK 2.4, fährt ganz gut.


----------



## fone (10. November 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich unfahrbarer 26" oder Felgen mt Maulweite < 30? Frage für 1 Freund


Du kannst deinem Freund sagen, dass er sich mit schmalen Felgen nicht sehen lassen braucht... zumindest nicht im Forum. Am Berg ist es dann wieder wurscht.


----------



## GoldenerGott (10. November 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich unfahrbarer 26" oder Felgen mt Maulweite < 30? Frage für 1 Freund


Wenn ich so den Vergleich zu 27,5“ ziehe, würde ich sagen, 26“. Macht jedenfalls mehr Unterschied im Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Altmetal (10. November 2017)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Bei Ama sind mittlerweile ca. 40% aller Teile ohne Rechnung... das ist bei Garantie nervig und bei evtl.- steuerlicher Absetzung vollkommen daneben.


Dann würde ich da einfach nicht mehr einkaufen. Fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (10. November 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Dann würde ich da einfach nicht mehr einkaufen. Fertig.




oder sie einfach ausdrucken/speichern


----------



## JohnnyRider (10. November 2017)

Gestern bzw. heute die RS Pike RC 29" 140mm für 359€ bei RCZ verpasst 
Hat jemand zugeschlagen und will diese veräußern?


----------



## MrBrightside (11. November 2017)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Gestern bzw. heute die RS Pike RC 29" 140mm für 359€ bei RCZ verpasst
> Hat jemand zugeschlagen und will diese veräußern?


Da gab's bestimmt nur eine... war bei mir auch weg. Manchmal sind das wirklich Einzelstücke ist mir aufgefallen.


----------



## veraono (11. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Da gab's bestimmt nur eine... war bei mir auch weg. Manchmal sind das wirklich Einzelstücke ist mir aufgefallen.


Der Newsletter wird ja auch weiträumig verschickt,  da kann ein niedriger Bestand schnell mal weg sein. RCZ wird eher nicht regelhaft wegen Einzelstücken Mails in aller Herren Länder schicken?


----------



## decay (11. November 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> RCZ wird eher nicht regelhaft wegen Einzelstücken Mails in aller Herren Länder schicken?



?


----------



## MrBrightside (11. November 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Der Newsletter wird ja auch weiträumig verschickt,  da kann ein niedriger Bestand schnell mal weg sein. RCZ wird eher nicht regelhaft wegen Einzelstücken Mails in aller Herren Länder schicken?


Lockangebote? Übriggebliebenes?
Ich konnte auf jeden Fall nur eine Gabel auswählen. Als sie ausgewählt war und ich sie nochmal aufgerufen hab war sie weg.

Ich glaub das schon. Vielleicht ist RCZ auch viel kleiner als es den Anschein macht. Die haben halt einen schnellen Umsatz ihrer Produkte.


----------



## Jaerrit (11. November 2017)

Bis wieder einer rumheult das Ihr euch bitte im RCZ-Thread austauscht 

Ich hab ne ganz andere Theorie: Die Newsletter sind sicherlich schon entsprechend vorbereitet für die nächsten Tage und Wochen, oft sind ja auch Angebote mehrere Tage im Newsletter, obwohl sie teilweise schon am ersten Tag ausverkauft sind. Da wird halt der Newsletter nicht angepasst, und manchmal steht ein Produkt drin, das vielleicht nur in geringen Stückzahlen geliefert wird. 5 oder 10 oder 30 Gabeln werden für die schon ein größerer Posten sein, wenn man allein die Leute hier im Forum zählt, die den Newsletter bekommen, dementsprechend schnell ist der Kram halt weg. Ich denke nicht das die alle Angebote containerweise geliefert bekommen, das sind oft Restposten die von RCZ aufgekauft werden, sieht man ja auch daran, dass oft Sachen auftauchen, die kein anderer mehr liefern kann, weil es einfach olles Zeug ist. Wie zB zuletzt Manitou Coil-Dämpfer, die dürften um die 10 Jahre alt gewesen sein...
Letztens gab es X01 11-fach shifter fur 40€. Die waren 5 Minuten nachdem ich den Newsletter bekommen hatte schon weg. Hatte zu lange gezögert mit dem bestellen. Die werden sicher keine 500 Trigger in den 5 Minuten verkauft haben vermute ich.


----------



## hasardeur (11. November 2017)

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonderposten_(Handel)


----------



## piilu (11. November 2017)

Guckt euch doch mal die Adresse von RCZ bei Google Street view an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (11. November 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Guckt euch doch mal die Adresse von RCZ bei Google Street view an



Dann geh doch auch so weit und schau Dir das bei Google Maps in der Satellitenansicht an, dann siehst das hinter der Hofeinfahrt (zwischen den Mehrfamilienhäusern) mehrere Lagerhallen sind, ist halt ein Logistikdienstleister der da für RCZ tätig ist, lagern, verpacken, versenden etc... Scheinbar ist ja auch Bahlsen da aktiv, siehe Screenshot unten.
Alternativ mal nach Luxroutage googlen und ansehen was die für Dienstleistungen anbieten


----------



## piilu (11. November 2017)

Das ist ja das was ich meinte RCZ ist wahrscheinlich nur ein 1 Mann Unternehmen was jemand von Zu Hause verwaltet


----------



## hardtails (11. November 2017)

Naivität at its best


----------



## ForG (11. November 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Naivität at its best


Anfüttern und dann abzocken...


----------



## hasardeur (11. November 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> Anfüttern und dann abzocken...



Was meinst Du denn damit? Hat sich schon einmal jemand von RCZ abgezockt gefühlt? Die verhökern halt Sonderposten, wahrscheinlich vor allem Restbestände an OEM Artikeln von Herstellern, die beim Modellwechsel auf andere Anbauteile wechseln. So ein Geschäftsmodell ist speziell und hat so geringe Margen, dass große Händler sich das nicht leisten können. Ohne RCZ hätten hier sehr viele Leute deutlich mehr für Ihre neuen Teile ausgegeben und der Bikemarkt hätte auch weniger Neuteile von Privat 

Ber bei TNC in Hamburg persönlich vorbeischaut, muss auch auf einem Gewerbehof in den hintersten Winkel und steht dann in einem relativ kleinen Lagerraum mit vielen Regalen und nur einem Menschen. Last Bikes hat eine ähnliche Situation. So läuft das eben. Das Business ist eine Nische.

RCZ macht meiner Meinung nach einen super Job. Das Netzwerk scheint zu funktionieren, wie man an den vielen Angeboten sieht. Dass es an der einen oder anderen Stelle hakt, ist verzeihlich. Der USP sind eben super Preise. Wer dabei einen Amazon-Service erwartet, ist einfach falsch gewickelt.


----------



## GoldenerGott (11. November 2017)

RCZ ist halt für Impulskäufer. Oder man muss warten, bis das Wunschteil endlich da ist und dann sofort bestellen. Er ist aber auch nicht bei allem extrem billig und die Versandkosten sind gesalzen. Bei XO1 Triggern habe ich auch überlegt. Aber wenn man dann noch das X1 Schaltwerk in den Warenkorb legen will, sind die Dinger eh schon ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (11. November 2017)

Ich hab diese Woche das erste Mal bei rcz bestellt... Satz XT I-Spec II 2/3*11 Shifter mit Zügen und XT 11 fach DM Schaltwerk. Zusammen mit Versand für 87 €. 

Montag geordert, am Dienstag die Trackingnummer bekommen und Donnerstag waren die Sachen da. 
Da sind deutsche Shops auch nicht viel schneller. 

Werde wieder dort bestellen, falls ich aus dem Angebot etwas brauchen kann.


----------



## toastet (11. November 2017)

hm bei hibike, bc, den brüggelmannablegern und bike24 meist tag 1 morgens bestellt, nächsten tag da. aber ich hab auch nie unlösbaren ärger mit rcz gehabt, ganz im gegenteil nur megadeals gemacht, da kommt es auch auf 1-2 tage nicht an.


----------



## ForG (11. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was meinst Du denn damit? Hat sich schon einmal jemand von RCZ abgezockt gefühlt? Die verhökern halt Sonderposten, wahrscheinlich vor allem Restbestände an OEM Artikeln von Herstellern, die beim Modellwechsel auf andere Anbauteile wechseln. So ein Geschäftsmodell ist speziell und hat so geringe Margen, dass große Händler sich das nicht leisten können. Ohne RCZ hätten hier sehr viele Leute deutlich mehr für Ihre neuen Teile ausgegeben und der Bikemarkt hätte auch weniger Neuteile von Privat
> 
> Ber bei TNC in Hamburg persönlich vorbeischaut, muss auch auf einem Gewerbehof in den hintersten Winkel und steht dann in einem relativ kleinen Lagerraum mit vielen Regalen und nur einem Menschen. Last Bikes hat eine ähnliche Situation. So läuft das eben. Das Business ist eine Nische.
> 
> RCZ macht meiner Meinung nach einen super Job. Das Netzwerk scheint zu funktionieren, wie man an den vielen Angeboten sieht. Dass es an der einen oder anderen Stelle hakt, ist verzeihlich. Der USP sind eben super Preise. Wer dabei einen Amazon-Service erwartet, ist einfach falsch gewickelt.


Sorry, mein Kommentar bezog sich lediglich auf den Beitrag davor.
Keine eigene Erfahrung dahinter, kaufe lieber bei den üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## JohnnyRider (12. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ich konnte auf jeden Fall nur eine Gabel auswählen. Als sie ausgewählt war und ich sie nochmal aufgerufen hab war sie weg.


Man kann immer nur ein Teil bei den größeren Angeboten(LRS, Gabel, etc.) auswählen...


----------



## CubeSLT (12. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Code 20Paypal einsetzbar ab 135€ bei Zahlung mit Paypal bei Chain Reaction Cycles... Oder was wolltest Du genau wissen?


Schade, leider zu spät

War der Gutschein allgemein Paypal oder direkt für CRC. Per Newsletter?
Kommt sowas öfter bei CRC?


----------



## µ_d (12. November 2017)

CubeSLT schrieb:


> Schade, leider zu spät
> 
> War der Gutschein allgemein Paypal oder direkt für CRC. Per Newsletter?
> Kommt sowas öfter bei CRC?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/kunden-service/angebote-gutscheine


----------



## Jaerrit (12. November 2017)

CubeSLT schrieb:


> Schade, leider zu spät
> 
> War der Gutschein allgemein Paypal oder direkt für CRC. Per Newsletter?
> Kommt sowas öfter bei CRC?



Sofern es Dir um die Reverb ging kann ich als Alternative die Brand-X XL mit 150mm Hub empfehlen, die im Moment für 135€ bei CRC zu haben ist. Ist eine umgelabelte TransX YSP07, hab ne 120mm Concept an meinem Focus, kommt auch von TransX, problemlose günstige Alternative zu den üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## CubeSLT (13. November 2017)

*@*µ_d 	   Danke

@Jaerrit 

Ja, um die Reverb ging es...und die Brand-X hatte ich als "Alternative" schon im Warenkorb
Danke für die Info bzgl. der Umlabelung und deine Erfahrung...wird dann wohl eine Brand-X
Für das Geld probier ich die mal aus...viel verkehrt kann man ja damit net machen


----------



## bennson (13. November 2017)

Super Thread! Es sollte aber so wie bei Mydealz laufen. Also den nächsten idealo Preis als Vergleich und so kann man auch die Güte des Schnäppchens ermitteln.


----------



## GoldenerGott (13. November 2017)

bennson schrieb:


> Super Thread! Es sollte aber so wie bei Mydealz laufen. Also den nächsten idealo Preis als Vergleich und so kann man auch die Güte des Schnäppchens ermitteln.


Das hätte nur den Schönheitsfehler, dass bei Idealo nicht so genau unterschieden wird, was eigentlich gesucht wurde. Suchst man nach einer Reverb Stealth, wird das billigste Angebot u.U. eine normale mit außen liegender Zugführung sein. Such einen Monarch Plus RC3 und bekommst immer ein Angebot für einen Specialized spezifischen Dämpfer. Such eine Lyrik und das günstigste Angebot ist eine alte RC2DH. Idealo ist einfach nicht aussagekräftig für Biketeile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

Warum ist das intense bei RCZ so unheimlich hässlich? 


Klar. Wärst du dann auch bereit dafür eine kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr zu zahlen?


----------



## bennson (13. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Klar. Wärst du dann auch bereit dafür eine kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr zu zahlen?



Hm. Ich glaube du verstehst nicht. Der der denkt er postet ein Schnäppchen, sollte auch einen Vergleichspreis nennen. So lässt sich direkt erkennen, ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

bennson schrieb:


> Hm. Ich glaube du verstehst nicht. Der der denkt er postet ein Schnäppchen, sollte auch einen Vergleichspreis nennen. So lässt sich direkt erkennen, ob es sich lohnt.


Aber mir ist es lieber auch über vermeintliche/falsche Schnäppchen informiert zu werden, als wenn einer nicht postet weil sonst irgendwelche Pfeifen was auszusetzen haben.

Jeder kann selber Google anwerfen wenn ihn das Produkt interessiert.


----------



## decay (13. November 2017)

Bin ganz bei @fone . Wers braucht kann doch zu mydealz gehen und da seine Deals posten


----------



## freetourer (13. November 2017)

bennson schrieb:


> Hm. Ich glaube du verstehst nicht. Der der denkt er postet ein Schnäppchen, sollte auch einen Vergleichspreis nennen. So lässt sich direkt erkennen, ob es sich lohnt.



Na klar.

Wünscht der Herr auch noch, dass der Poster des Schnäppchens für dich die Kaufabwicklung übernimmt?


----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

bennson schrieb:


> Hm. Ich glaube du verstehst nicht. Der der denkt er postet ein Schnäppchen, sollte auch einen Vergleichspreis nennen. So lässt sich direkt erkennen, ob es sich lohnt.


Nimms bitte nicht persönlich. 
Viele haben eh schon keine Lust mehr Schnäppchen zu posten, wegen der Regel-Polizei und weil eh immer irgendwas falsch ist...


----------



## CrossX (13. November 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Na klar.
> 
> Wünscht der Herr auch noch, dass der Poster des Schnäppchens für dich die Kaufabwicklung übernimmt?


Auf jeden Fall. Immerhin ist er ja maßgeblich daran Schuld, wenn ich für Schnäppchen ständig Geld ausgeben muss. Da sollte ein wenig Service drin sein


----------



## Jaerrit (13. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Viele haben eh schon keine Lust mehr Schnäppchen zu posten


 +1
Zumindest nicht im Original-Thread, wo dann alle Affen die sonst nix beitragen dann wegen ein wenig Gelaber aus ihren Löchern kommen und rummäkeln. Die können dann wegen mir gern bei Mydealz den Blockwart raushängen lassen weil jemand versehentlich den falschen Vergleichspreis gepostet hat oder kein Foto angehangen hat um die Echtheit seines Deals zu beweisen...


----------



## dragonjackson (13. November 2017)

Im orginalen Thread schon lange keinen Bock mehr zu posten... hier auch nicht mehr, da 95% es um RCZ geht... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennson (13. November 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Immerhin ist er ja maßgeblich daran Schuld, wenn ich für Schnäppchen ständig Geld ausgeben muss. Da sollte ein wenig Service drin sein


Finde ich auch. Ist doch das mindeste. Wenn Ihr schon was postet dann könnt ihr das auch noch übernehmen


----------



## GoldenerGott (13. November 2017)

Das ist genau das Problem. RCZ hat immer die besten Preise. Hier die Angebote zu posten ist aber sinnlos, weil die interessanten Sachen 10 Minuten nach Erscheinung des Newsletters eh ausverkauft sind. Wer Schnäppchenjäger ist, hat den RCZ Newsletter sowieso abonniert. Wer hier zufällig mal einen Post von vor 3 Tagen findet, dass es Produkt X bei RCZ gerade billig gibt, braucht den Link gar nicht mehr anklicken, wenn es nicht gerade eine Reverb mit 100 mm Hub und außenliegender Anlenkung ist.
Das so ein RCZ Angebot trotzdem gepostet wird hat aber immerhin den Vorteil, dass auch Leute, die den Laden noch nicht kennen, ihn kennen lernen.

Zum Vergleichspreis: 
Wer sich für die Sachen interessiert, weiß, was es normalerweise kostet. Außerdem ist es wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn der Kaufinteressent einfach mal googelt, ob es nicht noch billiger geht.
Man beschwert sich doch auch nicht, wenn ein paar Schuhe verlinkt sind zum Superschnäppchenpreis und wenn man dann nachschaut, stellt man fest, dass der Preis nur für Größe 43 gilt. So ist das nunmal.


----------



## hardtails (13. November 2017)

Ich dachte immer Radfahren am und den Berg runter ist ein Männerhobby
Hab ich mich wohl getäuscht, lauter kleine Mädchen hier.....


----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Problem. RCZ hat immer die besten Preise. Hier die Angebote zu posten ist aber sinnlos, weil die interessanten Sachen 10 Minuten nach Erscheinung des Newsletters eh ausverkauft sind.



Nein.

Ich hab schon einen Haufen Zeug bei RCZ gekauft. Das Geld hätte ich mir ohne die Tipps hier im Forum *gespart.*  

Apropos:


Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wie zB zuletzt Manitou Coil-Dämpfer, die dürften um die 10 Jahre alt gewesen sein...


Die Moto-C2R2 Dämpfer in 276 und 241 gibts heute wieder. Die sind von 2015. Nicht 2007. 

Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## nosaint77 (13. November 2017)

reflex-systems schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs ein Angebot für 750 über den Price Alert. Wer warten kann bekommt das Gerät also günstiger!?



Hier ist der Laberthread 

BC hat bei mir 640€ akzeptiert, verbindliche Lieferzeit wollten sie keine nennen (hatte angefragt, ob die angegebenen 10 Tage Lieferzeit zutreffen). Nur das der Rollentrainer sehr gefragt ist und sie entsprechend geordert haben und dann die Aufträge abgearbeitet werden. Ich hoffe der Winter lässt sich noch ein bisschen Zeit. Bike24 hat den Trainer für 799€ sofort lieferbar. Bike-discount auch, man muss dort für´n Price Alert aber gleich ne Bestellung aufgeben, was mir suspekt ist.


----------



## decay (13. November 2017)

@nosaint77 Cooler Preis für das Ding, komme ins Überlegen um meinen ollen Tacx endlich abzulösen und bissl virtuelles Training machen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (13. November 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hier ist der Laberthread
> 
> BC hat bei mir 640€ akzeptiert, verbindliche Lieferzeit wollten sie keine nennen (hatte angefragt, ob die angegebenen 10 Tage Lieferzeit zutreffen). Nur das der Rollentrainer sehr gefragt ist und sie entsprechend geordert haben und dann die Aufträge abgearbeitet werden. Ich hoffe der Winter lässt sich noch ein bisschen Zeit. Bike24 hat den Trainer für 799€ sofort lieferbar. Bike-discount auch, man muss dort für´n Price Alert aber gleich ne Bestellung aufgeben, was mir suspekt ist.


Bike-Discount funktioniert normalerweise problemlos, habe ich schon oft gemacht. Einmal konnten sie den Preis nicht mitgehen, da haben sie mich aber angeschrieben anstelle einfach zum Normalpreis zu liefern.
Bike24 musst du aufpassen, die akzeptieren nur deutsche Händler wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## aibeekey (13. November 2017)

Ich hab den DT Swiss LRS letztens nur dank dem Thread ergattert, weil ich den Newsletter nicht im Abo hab. Also bitte weiter Posten. Wegen mir auch mit zig beitragen Spam dazwischen. Ich krieg es gebacken die interessanten Sachen raus zu filtern


----------



## demlak (13. November 2017)

alternative: newsletter abonnieren und nicht zum spammen aufrufen


----------



## aibeekey (13. November 2017)

Oder du ziehst alternativ mal dein röckchen aus und nimmst nicht alles bierernst 



skwal83 schrieb:


> lauter kleine Mädchen hier.....



Sieht so aus :/


----------



## delphi1507 (13. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> alternative: newsletter abonnieren und nicht zum spammen aufrufen


Genau im newsletter kommt auch die Info das er wieder auf Lager ist... 
Danke auch... Soche blockwarte halten andere vom Posten ab...


----------



## jts-nemo (13. November 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Ich hab den DT Swiss LRS letztens nur dank dem Thread ergattert, weil ich den Newsletter nicht im Abo hab. Also bitte weiter Posten. Wegen mir auch mit zig beitragen Spam dazwischen. Ich krieg es gebacken die interessanten Sachen raus zu filtern



Jo, ich hab auch nur wegen nem Post hier die Marzocchi 350 bekommen, also weiter posten! Ihr seid Helden!


----------



## der-gute (13. November 2017)

Das der Blockwart @demlak das irgendwie nicht verstehen will (kann?)


----------



## demlak (13. November 2017)

keiner hat irgendwo gemeckert wegen eines regelverstoßes, trotzdem kommen alle unter dem teppich vorgekrochen um über blockwartmentalität rumzuheulen..
ihr habt echt den letzten schuss nicht gehört..


----------



## der-gute (13. November 2017)

Wenn um einen herum nur Irre sind,
liegts vielleicht an einem selbst...?


----------



## kreisbremser (13. November 2017)

haltet bitte alle die fresse. "liebe nutten, liebe nonnen, die wahlen werden in der mitte gewonnen."
zitat: rainald grebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (13. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Die können dann wegen mir gern bei Mydealz den Blockwart raushängen lassen weil jemand versehentlich den falschen Vergleichspreis gepostet hat oder kein Foto angehangen hat um die Echtheit seines Deals zu beweisen...


also gemessen am umgang&ton, überheblichkeit und kleingeisttum, treiben sich hier gefühlt doch eh schon zu mindestens 80% nur mydealzer rum...


----------



## Jaerrit (13. November 2017)

Ich meine, das Gelabere von Hölzchen auf Stöckchen ist ja teilweise wirklich nervig und man muss es irgendwie reglementieren, aber es werden ja schon wirklich sinnvolle Anmerkungen zu Schnäppchen aufs Übelste gebasht, weil manche User E-Mail-Benachrichtigungen für den Schnäppchen-Thread bekommen und dann alles stehen und liegen lassen für eine Möglichkeit schnell Geld auszugeben. Und dann extra ins Forum schauen, und dann: Nur Gelaber... Meines Erachtens sollten diese Leute sich eher Gedanken über ihr Kaufverhalten oder ihren Umgang mit sozialen Medien machen, anstelle immer wieder mit der gleichen Litanei anzukommen wie asozial es ist, dort etwas anderes als ein Schnäppchen zu posten. Hauptsache irgendwas günstig abgreifen, Egomanen nennt man solche Leute für gewöhnlich. Von denen kommt übrigens gleich wieder einer ums Eck und erklärt, dass etwas anderes als ein Schnäppchen posten auch egoistisch sei und nur den eigenen Trieb befriedigt sich mitzuteilen, ohne Rücksicht darauf das sich andere gestört fühlen


----------



## nosaint77 (13. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Bike-Discount funktioniert normalerweise problemlos, habe ich schon oft gemacht. Einmal konnten sie den Preis nicht mitgehen, da haben sie mich aber angeschrieben anstelle einfach zum Normalpreis zu liefern.



Gut zu wissen, danke.



CrossX schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Immerhin ist er ja maßgeblich daran Schuld, wenn ich für Schnäppchen ständig Geld ausgeben muss. Da sollte ein wenig Service drin sein



Man braucht das Zeug doch gar nicht, man war halt nur schneller und dafür lass ich mich bezahlen. Also bitte hinterher gleich noch im Bikemarkt verkaufen und den Gewinn an mich überweisen.


----------



## demlak (13. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Von denen kommt übrigens gleich wieder einer ums Eck und erklärt, dass etwas anderes als ein Schnäppchen posten auch egoistisch sei und nur den eigenen Trieb befriedigt sich mitzuteilen, ohne Rücksicht darauf das sich andere gestört fühlen


stimmt.. und noch schlimmer.. es regen sich leute über etwas auf, dass nichtmal passiert ist


----------



## Jaerrit (13. November 2017)

Lass gut sein...


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2017)

Dähmlacks und Follposten, pfuibätsch!


----------



## Rick7 (14. November 2017)

BTT!



niconj schrieb:


> Easton Haven Carbonlenker für 45.99 und bei 50€ versandkostenfrei.
> 
> In schwarz nur noch mit 40mm und in rot nur noch mit 20mm Rise.
> 
> Mit 750mm etwas schmal aber eben sehr leicht mit 188gr.



schönes Ding, hatte das Glück (vor n paar Monaten) noch einen in blau für 43 € zu ergattern 
Fährt sich gut...der Unterschied bezüglich Steifigkeit zum Race Face Aeffect Alu Lenker ist richtig (positiv) spürbar.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> BTT!
> schönes Ding, hatte das Glück (vor n paar Monaten) noch einen in blau für 43 € zu ergattern
> Fährt sich gut...der Unterschied bezüglich Steifigkeit zum Race Face Aeffect Alu Lenker ist richtig (positiv) spürbar.


Positiv im Sinne von Steifer oder bequemer? Ich tausche auch den Aeffect. Rot passt zu meinem Canyon natürlich perfekt.


----------



## Rick7 (14. November 2017)

natürlich steifer. Macht das Lenken schön präzise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> natürlich steifer. Macht das Lenken schön präzise


Gut. Dann bin ich ja gespannt. Wenn der Haven Vorbau nicht 0° hätte, hätte ich mir den auch schon geholt. Ich find die Klemmung schön.


----------



## tomac85 (14. November 2017)

MT5 für unter 140€

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/magura-mt5-carbotecture-r-scheibenbremsen-set-528592


----------



## herbert2010 (14. November 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> MT5 für unter 140€
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/magura-mt5-carbotecture-r-scheibenbremsen-set-528592


166.-


----------



## freetourer (14. November 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> MT5 für unter 140€
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/magura-mt5-carbotecture-r-scheibenbremsen-set-528592



Ich bekomme angezeigt:

164,95 €
UVP* 222,- €
Sie sparen 26%
inkl. 19% MwSt. zzgl. 0,- € Versandkosten


----------



## tomac85 (14. November 2017)

tomac85 schrieb:


> MT5 für unter 140€
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/magura-mt5-carbotecture-r-scheibenbremsen-set-528592


----------



## f00f (14. November 2017)

Da steht "Mehrwertsteuerfrei zzgl. 23.95€ Versandkosten" 

Edit: oh, Sorry, ist ja nicht der Laberthread. Please delete me.
Edit2: ah, Land auf zB Albanien stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (14. November 2017)

Ohne MWST ? - Wie bekommst du denn das hin?

Deine Versandkosten sind auch komisch.

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## damage0099 (14. November 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> natürlich steifer. Macht das Lenken schön präzise


Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein zu steifer Lenker Handgelenksschmerzen verursachte...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (14. November 2017)

Hat jemand von crc die impact vxi in schwarz zu klein bestellt (in 43, 43.5 oder 44) und will sie gegen meine 45 tauschen? Pm an mich


----------



## der-gute (14. November 2017)

is das schon die neue Größe von 5.10
die ham sich irgendwann vor ein paar Jahren um 0.5 Größen geändert...


----------



## Rick7 (14. November 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein zu steifer Lenker Handgelenksschmerzen verursachte...


damit hab ich bislang keine Probleme.


----------



## damage0099 (14. November 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> damit hab ich bislang keine Probleme.


Sei froh


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> damit hab ich bislang keine Probleme.





damage0099 schrieb:


> Sei froh



Nach 4 Jahren Trial mit harter Beanspruchung der Handgelenke ist das ganze Fully-Gefahre nix wirklich anspruchsvolles für meine Gelenke.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2017)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> 267 länge gibts aber keinen inline. geht nur bis 216



Dann ist das bei Jenson ein Druckfehler. Auswählen kann man es. Hab es mal in meinem Post geändert.


----------



## toastet (14. November 2017)

Jenson bei mir immer UPS -> immer Zoll+Mwst.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> Jenson bei mir immer UPS -> immer Zoll+Mwst.


Hab mal frech angefragt, ob sie es als Gift schicken. Wenn nicht, dann eben noch ca. 50€ Zoll+Mwst.

Wären insgesamt dann 250,- was noch i.O. ist + ca. 85 und man hat einen neuen, der hierzulande ca. 460 kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (14. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Hab mal frech angefragt, ob sie es als Gift schicken. Wenn nicht, dann eben noch ca. 50€ Zoll+Mwst.
> 
> Wären insgesamt dann 250,- was noch i.O. ist + ca. 85 und man hat einen neuen, der hierzulande ca. 460 kostet.



... und Du hast Dich strafbar gemacht...


----------



## demlak (15. November 2017)

und macht dieses Vorhaben auch noch öffentlich =)


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> und macht dieses Vorhaben auch noch öffentlich =)


Na gut, dass wir uns hier im Laberthread befinden und durch Moralapostel wie euch schnell verschwindet. 

Nachtrag: Wie erwartet hat Jenson die Anfrage abegelehnt.


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2017)

Muss Dich enttäuschen. Im Laberthread gibt es kein Durchfegen. Du kannst Deinen Eintrag aber selbst nachträglich ändern. Das scheint nich immer eine wenig bekannte Option zu sein 

Denn Kollegen @freetourer müsstest Du dann allerdings auch noch bitten, dasselbe mit seinem Beitrag zu machen, wo er Dich zitiert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Muss Dich enttäuschen. Im Laberthread gibt es kein Durchfegen. Du kannst Deinen Eintrag aber selbst nachträglich ändern. Das scheint nich immer eine wenig bekannte Option zu sein
> 
> Denn Kollegen @freetourer müsstest Du dann allerdings auch noch bitten, dasselbe mit seinem Beitrag zu machen, wo er Dich zitiert.


Ich bin mir dessen der Funktionen durchaus bewusst und bezog mich mit meiner Aussage vielmehr auf die Anzahl der Posts, mit denen andere überschüttet werden. Insofern verschwindet mein Post in der Tiefe.


----------



## Jaerrit (15. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Hab mal frech angefragt, ob sie es als Gift schicken. Wenn nicht, dann eben noch ca. 50€ Zoll+Mwst.
> 
> Wären insgesamt dann 250,- was noch i.O. ist + ca. 85 und man hat einen neuen, der hierzulande ca. 460 kostet.


299 bei tnc und dann noch 85 dabei für das Upgrade is doch noch immer ein guter Preis?


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> 299 bei tnc und dann noch 85 dabei für das Upgrade is doch noch immer ein guter Preis?


Zumindest weniger als das, was ich bisher gesehen habe. Bei Jenson sind es eben noch ca. 50€ weniger, wenngleich man sicherlich (wegen des Zolls) warten muss.

edit: Bei mir sind die Buchsen schon im Preis inkludiert. Bei TNC (kenn diese Seite gar nicht) oder eben Hibike kommen die Hülsen noch oben drauf mit ca. 15-19€.


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich bin mir dessen der Funktionen durchaus bewusst und bezog mich mit meiner Aussage vielmehr auf die Anzahl der Posts, mit denen andere überschüttet werden. Insofern verschwindet mein Post in der Tiefe.



Sorry, aber wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein? Denkst Du, da durchsucht ein Beamter vom Zoll manuell das ganze WWW? Auch deutsche Beamte sind mittlerweile im 21 Jhdt. angekommen und nutzen für solche Aufgaben Robots, die auf Basis von Schlüsselbegriffen in Nullkommanix das ganze Forum hier durchkämmt haben. Musst ja selbst nur mal die Begriffe Zoll, MwSt. und Gift in der Suche eingeben. Und glaube mir, das ist weniger als Krabbelgruppenniveau gegenüber modernen Methoden.

Immer wieder erfrischend oder eher erschreckend, für wie anonym das Internet gehalten wird...


----------



## naudi (15. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein? Denkst Du, da durchsucht ein Beamter vom Zoll manuell das ganze WWW? Auch deutsche Beamte sind mittlerweile im 21 Jhdt. angekommen und nutzen für solche Aufgaben Robots, die auf Basis von Schlüsselbegriffen in Nullkommanix das ganze Forum hier durchkämmt haben. Musst ja selbst nur mal die Begriffe Zoll, MwSt. und Gift in der Suche eingeben. Und glaube mir, das ist weniger als Krabbelgruppenniveau gegenüber modernen Methoden.
> 
> Immer wieder erfrischend oder eher erschreckend, für wie anonym das Internet gehalten wird...



Also wer glaubt das der Zoll wegen Nem ollen Dämpfer das Netz durchsucht... Das ist naiv.

Schon mal beim Zoll was abgeholt? Läuft sehr unstressig ab. Ist ja nicht so das man hier ein Kapitalverbrechens begeht. Man sagt halt wie es ist, zahlt seine Abgaben und gut.

Die haben genug mit echten Verbrechern zu tun die Medikamente, Drogen usw. verschicken. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. November 2017)

AFAIK liefert doch UPS immer direkt über den Zoll. Ohne Papiere geht da doch nix, und die müssen doch in USA vom Versender ausgefüllt werden, da der doch mithaftet.


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2017)

naudi schrieb:


> Also wer glaubt das der Zoll wegen Nem ollen Dämpfer das Netz durchsucht... Das ist naiv.
> 
> Schon mal beim Zoll was abgeholt? Läuft sehr unstressig ab. Ist ja nicht so das man hier ein Kapitalverbrechens begeht. Man sagt halt wie es ist, zahlt seine Abgaben und gut.
> 
> ...




Ach so. Na dann macht weiter....


----------



## toastet (15. November 2017)

wie schon gesagt, Jenson bisher immer UPS, bei UPS zahlt man dann beim Fahrer (früher auch einfach mal ne Rechnung), nix Zoll oder sonstwo hin. Dauert auch nicht so lange. Hatte Jenson Sendungen immer in 5-10 Tagen durch. Wenn per DHL was beim Zoll landet zum abholen, oh je, deutlich länger und dann vor Ort nochmal minimum ne Stunde planen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Immer wieder erfrischend oder eher erschreckend, für wie anonym das Internet gehalten wird...



Immer wieder erfrischend wenn Leute denken, dass der Zoll sich mit 5€ Delikten beschäftigt oder gar das MTB Forum durchsucht. Da stehen Aufwand und Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis.



toastet schrieb:


> nix Zoll oder sonstwo hin. Dauert auch nicht so lange.



Na das wäre ja cool.


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Immer wieder erfrischend wenn Leute denken, dass der Zoll sich mit 5€ Delikten beschäftigt oder gar das MTB Forum durchsucht. Da stehen Aufwand und Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis.





niconj schrieb:


> Na das wäre ja cool.


----------



## fone (15. November 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das der Blockwart @demlak das irgendwie nicht verstehen will (kann?)


Ist [Anm. Moderation: gelöscht] etwa noch aktiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. November 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> is das schon die neue Größe von 5.10
> die ham sich irgendwann vor ein paar Jahren um 0.5 Größen geändert...



Modell ist 2016/17 also müsste das schon neu sein.


----------



## Tom33 (16. November 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 1000 für 331€ bei CRC .


definitiv kein Deal... habe letztes Jahr bei Amazon 289€ gezahlt und nächste Woche gibt es sicher wieder gute Angebote.


----------



## fone (16. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ist [Anm. Moderation: gelöscht] etwa noch aktiv?


ok, ok.


----------



## Jaerrit (16. November 2017)

Tom33 schrieb:


> definitiv kein Deal... habe letztes Jahr bei Amazon 289€ gezahlt und nächste Woche gibt es sicher wieder gute Angebote.



Ich hab damals für Zigaretten am Automat noch 4 Mark bezahlt


----------



## hardtails (16. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich hab damals für Zigaretten am Automat noch 4 Mark bezahlt



mein erstes heroin gab es umsonst


----------



## Tom33 (16. November 2017)

ein bisschen mitdenken ist doch nicht so schwer... ich meinte nicht den reinen Preis, denn jetzt kommen die ganzen Black Monday Geschichten und da wird der Preis sicher wieder unter 300 liegen


----------



## mike79 (16. November 2017)

Tom33 schrieb:


> ein bisschen mitdenken ist doch nicht so schwer... ich meinte nicht den reinen Preis, denn jetzt kommen die ganzen Black Monday Geschichten und da wird der Preis sicher wieder unter 300 liegen


Cyber monday 
Black Friday...

Never ending


----------



## LTB (16. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ist [Anm. Moderation: gelöscht] etwa noch aktiv?



omg @demlak ...erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier


----------



## demlak (16. November 2017)

weil ich beleidigungen nicht toll finde, bin ich ein muttersöhnchen? ahhhh ja.. genau )m


----------



## LTB (17. November 2017)

Nein, weil du gleich petzen gehst...keiner mag Petzen, isso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (17. November 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> Nein, weil du gleich petzen gehst...keiner mag Petzen, isso!


Wenn man den Anstand bewahrt, muss niemand petzen.
Ich glaube, es ging in dem Thread auch mal um Schnäppchen...
Mittlerweile nähern wir uns militärischem Sperrgebiet...


----------



## der-gute (17. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> weil ich beleidigungen nicht toll finde, bin ich ein muttersöhnchen? ahhhh ja.. genau )m


Nein, ein Depp!


----------



## fone (17. November 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> omg @demlak ...erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier


Ist ja gut jetzt.
Bei mir ist er ausgeblendet und ich belasse es dabei. Daher kann es mir auch egal sein, was bzw. ob er schreibt.

@der-gute bin gespannt, ob "Depp" länger stehen bleibt als "Pfeife".


----------



## fone (17. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich hab damals für Zigaretten am Automat noch 4 Mark bezahlt


So alt bist du schon?  


skwal83 schrieb:


> mein erstes heroin gab es umsonst


In der Berlin Kulturszenen-Elite kriegt man Koks vom Gastronom gegen Oralverkehr.


----------



## mfux (17. November 2017)

Kann hier mal einer durchwischen? 
Lauter sinnvolle Beiträge hier. 
Mtb-news.de, du gehst vor die Hunde. 
Langsam, aber sicher.


----------



## fone (17. November 2017)

und warum soll deswegen einer durchwischen?


----------



## jimmy_bod (17. November 2017)

Vielleicht kann man ja wieder zurück um Thema?

Besteht eigentlich eine Chance, bei RCZ die Newsletter auf deutsch zu bekommen?
Ich bin ja schon froh, dass ich diese jetzt zumindest auf englisch bekomme und nicht mehr auf französisch ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2017)

.


----------



## demlak (17. November 2017)

meinem kenntnisstand nach, gibt es den newsletter nicht auf deutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (17. November 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ja wieder zurück um Thema?
> 
> Besteht eigentlich eine Chance, bei RCZ die Newsletter auf deutsch zu bekommen?
> Ich bin ja schon froh, dass ich diese jetzt zumindest auf englisch bekomme und nicht mehr auf französisch ;-)


ha, das aber doch bitte im RCZ-Thread klären...  

Nein, Spaß beiseite, wie hast du das geschafft? Ich krieg ihn immer noch auf französisch, trotz einiger Versuche das zu ändern.
Komme auch immer auf der französischen Seite raus.


----------



## jimmy_bod (17. November 2017)

Gute Frage 
Seitdem ich nach dem Login die Sprache auf DE geändert habe, kommt die Newsletter nun 2x -> Englisch und FR.


----------



## toastet (17. November 2017)

per E-Mail Sprachwunsch mitteilen


----------



## hasardeur (17. November 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> per E-Mail Sprachwunsch mitteilen



..und hoffen, dass es das erwünschte Ergebnis ist. Als ich um die englische Version bat, bekam ich plötzlich gar keinen Newsletter mehr (trotz positiver Bestätigung) und musste mich dann neu registrieren. Mittlerweile verstehe ich die französischen Beschreibungen aber auch so la la.

RCZ kann halt gute Preise und, vieles andere nicht so gut


----------



## culoduro (17. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ..und hoffen, dass es das erwünschte Ergebnis ist. Als ich um die englische Version bat, bekam ich plötzlich gar keinen Newsletter mehr (trotz positiver Bestätigung) und musste mich dann neu registrieren. Mittlerweile verstehe ich die französischen Beschreibungen aber auch so la la.
> 
> RCZ kann halt gute Preise und, vieles andere nicht so gut


Französischen Newsletter drin lassen, und auf rczbikeshop.de die Angebote anschauen. Der französische Newsletter ist immer am schnellsten da.


----------



## un..inc (17. November 2017)

odysseus schrieb:


> Französischen Newsletter drin lassen, und auf rczbikeshop.de die Angebote anschauen. Der französische Newsletter ist immer am schnellsten da.



Stimmt nicht... bei mir wechseln sich englischer und französischer Newsletter ab. grob 50/50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obsolet (17. November 2017)

Ist das ein Schnäppchen? Stand vor dem Teil im Laden in Herne

https://www.decathlon.de/am-mountainbike-275-rockrider-740-s-fully-alu-weiß-schwarz-id_8377641.html

Soll erstaunlich leicht sein und hat immerhin eine GX Schaltung. Kostet 1/3 von meinem aktuellen Fully...


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2017)

Obsolet schrieb:


> Ist das ein Schnäppchen? Stand vor dem Teil im Laden in Herne
> 
> https://www.decathlon.de/am-mountainbike-275-rockrider-740-s-fully-alu-weiß-schwarz-id_8377641.html
> 
> Soll erstaunlich leicht sein und hat immerhin eine GX Schaltung. Kostet 1/3 von meinem aktuellen Fully...


Nein, aber zu teuer ists auch nicht.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. November 2017)

mit dem teil kannste sicher auch spass haben, sofern die geo stimmt. wenns bricht, dann kann man einige teile auf einen ansprechenderen rahmen schrauben.


----------



## dragonjackson (17. November 2017)

74 neue Beiträge, hab ich was verpasst? Nö, es ist schlechtes Wetter. Die ganzen Schönwetterfahrer müssen hier Dampf ablassen... 
Abgesehen davon, manche kommentieren aber auch jeden Post ins abstruseste, Hauptsache die Pixel sind schwarz... 
Frage mich ernsthaft, ob das nicht schon krankhaft ist...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Obsolet (17. November 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> mit dem teil kannste sicher auch spass haben, sofern die geo stimmt. wenns bricht, dann kann man einige teile auf einen ansprechenderen rahmen schrauben.



Gabel sieht nur etwas seltsam aus mit der Brücke hinten statt vorne. Bremsen sehen den Hayes ähnlich vom Aufbau, die ich an meinem Cube CC LTD von 2011 habe. Die haben gut funktioniert und gehalten, ohne Probleme, wie entlüften oder Leckage.

Also mag es insgesamt für den Preis ok sein, wobei den Dämpfer kenne ich gar nicht. Hat aber immerhin Remote Lockout (v/h).


----------



## Jierdan (17. November 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon für meine bessere Hälfte im Visier gehabt, aber die Art der Umlenkung des Eingelenkers (Lager am Tretlager) ist vorsichtig ausgedrückt außergewöhnlich.



Ist das nich einfach wie beim Bergamont Big Air?


----------



## nosaint77 (17. November 2017)

Obsolet schrieb:


> Ist das ein Schnäppchen? Stand vor dem Teil im Laden in Herne
> 
> https://www.decathlon.de/am-mountainbike-275-rockrider-740-s-fully-alu-weiß-schwarz-id_8377641.html



Hab ich auch schon für meine bessere Hälfte im Visier gehabt, aber die Art der Umlenkung des Eingelenkers (Lager am Tretlager) ist vorsichtig ausgedrückt außergewöhnlich. Lager völlig offen und durch den großen Durchmesser weiter weg vom Tretlager (mehr wippen möglich)?


----------



## nosaint77 (17. November 2017)

Kann man bei Zweirad-Stadler den heutigen vip-rabatt im Onlineshop verwenden und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## piilu (17. November 2017)

Ist doch ählich wie die Anlenkung bei Yeti vor switch infinity was damals angeblich das nonplusultra war


----------



## nosaint77 (17. November 2017)

Seh da weder Ähnlichkeiten zum Yeti noch zum bergamont. Sehe nur ein riesen (china-)Lager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. November 2017)

Is das nicht das Lager vom RAAW Madonna?


----------



## platt_ziege (17. November 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Kann man bei Zweirad-Stadler den heutigen vip-rabatt im Onlineshop verwenden und wenn ja, wie?


was ist das denn für ein vip rabatt?


----------



## nosaint77 (17. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein vip rabatt?


Wurde im Schnäppchenjägerthread gelöscht. war nen Flyer wo man in den Läden 20% heute und nächste Woche Freitag bekommt. Irgendwer schrieb es ging letztes Jahr auch online. Nur die Frage ist, wie...


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Kann man bei Zweirad-Stadler den heutigen vip-rabatt im Onlineshop verwenden und wenn ja, wie?


Nein, aber du kannst vor Ort bestellen. War erst grad vorhin da, hätte bestellen können, war aber auch so mit der Ausbeute zufrieden (Giro Feature Helm grau für 32€, Pearl Izumi WIndstopper für 55€...)

Am Buss- und Bettag nochmal 20%! Nicht Freitag, der war heute.


----------



## piilu (17. November 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Seh da weder Ähnlichkeiten zum Yeti noch zum bergamont. Sehe nur ein riesen (china-)Lager...


Das Lager im SB66 war ganze 7mm kleiner


----------



## demlak (17. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein vip rabatt?


einfach diesen thread abonieren: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alle-jahre-wieder-20-bei-stadler.489953/


----------



## Ghoste (18. November 2017)

decay schrieb:


> @GoldenerGott und bei vielen Jeffsy Fahrern keine Probleme macht...
> 
> Muss jeder selbst wissen, aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man schon extrem einschlagen muss um Carbonfelgen zu zerstören.
> DT hat den Satz ja glaube ich auch nachgebessert afair.



Bist du zufrieden mit dem LRS? Bin gerade auch am überlegen... :-?



Jones_D schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin den neuen RCZ Newsletter bekommen, mit dem "Deal des Jahres" DT Swiss XMC1200 Spline 27,5" für 479,99. Nach kurzem überlegen wollte ich bestellen, finde aber die E-Mail mit dem Gutscheincode nicht mehr ... Kann den Gtuschein bitte jemand posten?



Hast du bestellt und wurde ggf schon was geliefert oder war es privat sale?


----------



## Jones_D (18. November 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hast du bestellt und wurde ggf schon was geliefert oder war es privat sale?


Hab bestellt, aber wurde noch nichts geliefert.


----------



## Goddi8 (19. November 2017)

An die Käufer/Träger der Vaude Primasoft. Ist die bei den aktuellen Temperaturen (5-10 Grad bei uns) schon tragbar oder zu warm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PraterRadler (19. November 2017)

Ja! Heute bei 6Grad mit warmen Craft-Unterhemd + dünnem Fliess. Nur mit Unterhemd auch bis ca 13Grad tauglich. (MTB)


----------



## Phi-Me (19. November 2017)

Bei 14 geht aber nicht mehr


----------



## der-gute (19. November 2017)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> Ja! Heute bei 6Grad mit warmen Craft-Unterhemd + dünnem Fliess. Nur mit Unterhemd auch bis ca 13Grad tauglich. (MTB)



du hattest bei 6° drei Schichten an??
Inkl. der wattierten Jacke?


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. November 2017)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> An die Käufer/Träger der Vaude Primasoft. Ist die bei den aktuellen Temperaturen (5-10 Grad bei uns) schon tragbar oder zu warm?


So ultra warm finde ich die nicht, atmungsaktiv ja aber für unter 7 Grad bleib ich bei bei meiner Gore Jacke. Primaloft hin oder her, jeder hat ein anderes Klima Gefühl. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goddi8 (19. November 2017)

So isses wohl. Jacke ist bestellt und wird getestet.


----------



## un..inc (20. November 2017)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> ...und die hübschere Alternative gleich hinterher
> 
> Feedback Sports Pro Elite, sonst nirgends unter 200€ zu bekommen, bei amazon aktuell für 187,98
> 
> *KLICK*



Danke, hab beim Warehousedeal für 156€ zugeschnappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (20. November 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Danke, hab beim Warehousedeal für 156€ zugeschnappt...


Brauchst jetzt natürlich noch nen neuen Rahmen für die Gabel und den Ständer, wa?!


----------



## un..inc (20. November 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Brauchst jetzt natürlich noch nen neuen Rahmen für die Gabel und den Ständer, wa?!



MUHAHAAA!!! 
In der Tat bin ich auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Projekt, um die Restekiste(n) zu leeren und Platz zu schaffen.


----------



## MrBrightside (20. November 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> MUHAHAAA!!!
> In der Tat bin ich auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Projekt, um die Restekiste(n) zu leeren und Platz zu schaffen.


Was ist denn so in der Restekiste? Vielleicht fällt ja jemand was günstiges ein...


----------



## un..inc (20. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Was ist denn so in der Restekiste? Vielleicht fällt ja jemand was günstiges ein...



Gute Frage... Irgendwas wo die 350CR rein passt.


----------



## MrBrightside (20. November 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Gute Frage... Irgendwas wo die 350CR rein passt.


Hast auch noch Laufräder? 26" oder 27,5"?


----------



## un..inc (20. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Hast auch noch Laufräder? 26" oder 27,5"?



Die würde ich mir selber bauen...
Aber wenn, dann 27,5"


----------



## demlak (20. November 2017)

Mit Doorout.com (25%), Fahrradlagerverkauf.com und Sports-Block.com sind Sport-Relevante shops bei dieser Sammelseite für Black-Friday Angebote dabei:
https://www.blackfridaysale.de/#section-c


----------



## Khaira (21. November 2017)

ridefreeforlive schrieb:


> Evs R4 Neckbrace 2.Wahl bei eBay.
> 50€
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/152791041994



Taugt der was?


----------



## hasardeur (21. November 2017)

Habe ich auch bestellt. Sicher besser, als keiner und falls unbequem, für den Preis locker wieder abzustoßen.


----------



## Khaira (21. November 2017)

Würd der EVS R4 denn mit meiner IXS Hammer Jacket harmonieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (21. November 2017)

Ich pack's mal hier rein...





Bananenwurst schrieb:


> Holy Moly...
> Gerade über Santa Cruz Preise bei bike-components gestolpert:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Komplettraeder/MTB/?filter_manufacturer_id=558
> 
> ...




War auch erst geflashed. Aber dann hab ich mir die Ausstattung angeschaut.
Man man man. Da hat man echt den billigsten Schrott aus der Krabbelkiste an das Nomad gepackt. 
Hab nur mal Stichprobenartig geschaut:
- Bremse: Sram Level T. Vorher nie gehört. Würde ich direkt wechseln gegen was potenteres.
- Schaltgruppe: SRAM next. Musste ich auch erst mal googlen. Wird für Kinder und Stadtbikes empfohlen, da schön billig. Naja..muss nicht schlecht sein. Aber an nem Santa Cruz Bike?!
- Sattelstütze: entgegen dem Produktfoto keine Variostütze
Die restlichen Teile sind auch sehr oft vom Typ “kaufen, wenn man nicht viel Geld ausgeben möchte".
Das passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zu nem Nomad Carbon Rahmen.
Ich würde da noch ordentlich Geld in die Teile investieren. Für die alten wird man nicht viel bekommen.
Also irgendwie nicht soo der Preiskracher wie es erst aussieht. 
Dazu kommt, dass es in XL schon 3200 plus 50 euro Versand kostet.


----------



## decay (21. November 2017)

Vielleicht ist das das Konzept, erstmal fahren und Stück für Stück aufrüsten.


----------



## hardtails (21. November 2017)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Ich pack's mal hier rein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schau ich mich im Wald und was  für Leute Santa Cruz fahren und auch wie sind die Teile vollkommen ausreichend 
die meisten Räder sind kaputt geputzt und nicht gefahren


----------



## decay (21. November 2017)

@skwal83 Du hast ja ein schönes Weltbild  Wohnst im falschen Wald.


----------



## johnny blaze (21. November 2017)

Wenn es für einzelne passt, ist es auch absolut okay. Aufrüsten macht ja auch Spaß.

Aber in meinen Augen ist es nicht stimmig. Ich unterstelle mal, dass jeder Nomad-Käufer etwas ambitionierter ist und auch bisher schon was gutes fährt. Da will doch keiner nen Rückschritt von den bisherigen Komponenten machen.

Wie gesagt. Man sollte sich vor dem Bestellen nochmal genau die Ausstattung anschauen.
Hab persönlich nicht mal gedacht, dass es Nomads mit so ner billo-Ausstattung gibt.
Ist dann halt einfach nicht mehr das meeeega Schnäppchen sondern einfach ein etwas günstigeres Angebot.


----------



## damonsta (21. November 2017)

Das Tallboy 3 ist top. Brauchbare Ausstattung, super Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel. Normalerweise ist so ein Rahmen schon locker 2000 Euro wert, Gabel 750. Das sind schon eBay Privatverkäuferpreise. Da würde ich doch eher bei BC kaufen. Schade dass ich schon drei fertige und ein unfertiges Bike habe, sonst würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## decay (21. November 2017)

Wait, what? Verdammt  Bin leider auch overequipped, aber das Tallboy ist der Hammer für den Preis.


----------



## damonsta (21. November 2017)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei mich selbst zu überzeugen es zu nehmen. Erste Welt Probleme.


----------



## decay (21. November 2017)

Gut, 650b+ wär jetzt nicht meins, das lässt mich auch wieder runterkommen  Dafür, dass es kaputtgeputzt und nicht gefahren wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (21. November 2017)

Raus, 29er LRS rein, fertig. Aber ich wüsste nicht was es besser kann als mein 29er Enduro.


----------



## Jaerrit (21. November 2017)

damonsta schrieb:


> Raus, 29er LRS rein, fertig. Aber ich wüsste nicht was es besser kann als mein 29er Enduro.


Es steht Santa Cruz drauf und es hat LEBENSLANG Garantie auf den Rahmen 
Und in 5 Jahren hast Du ein Bike mit Liteville-Faktor


----------



## un..inc (22. November 2017)

Die Räder kommen mir vor wie die Testbikes, die man bei Camps in Bikeparks sieht.
Sackteure Rahmen und billigste Komponenten.
Kann sich lohnen, wenn man heiß auf den Rahmen ist und den Rest einzeln verkauft oder sich was neues Aufbaut, aber ein SC mit ner NX Schaltung und Level Bremsen ist schon Frevel...


----------



## johnny blaze (22. November 2017)

Das tallboy hatte ich mir nicht so genau angeschaut. Das ist schon besser ausgestattet und ist stimmig.

Aber beim nomad glaube ich fast, dass sich der Verkauf der Parts nicht lohnt. Die Kosten doch neu alle nur n Appel und n Ei. Laufradsatz hab ich nicht nachgeschaut. Man muss durch den Verkauf ja schon 1000 euro zusammen bekommen um beim Preis für nen Rahmen zu landen. Könnte schwierig werden.


----------



## Danimal (22. November 2017)

Die hatten halt die Rahmen rumliegen und haben sie mit Teilen aus der Grabbelkiste komplettiert. Ich wollte mit sowas nicht fahren, wobei das Tallboy ja nicht sooo schlecht ausgestattet ist. Nicht, dass ich mir den Bock selbst so aufbauen würde, aber man muss zumindest nicht gleich alles in die Tonne kloppen (wie bei dem Nomad).


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> aber man muss zumindest nicht gleich alles in die Tonne kloppen (wie bei dem Nomad).



Verstehe ich nicht. Ein Nomad als Komplettbike mit akzeptablen Komponenten kostet ab 5k€ aufwärts. Nach Adam Riese sind das 2k€ Differenz, dafür bekomme ich auch ohne Verkauf der Low-Level-Teile alles, was ich zum Aufrüsten brauche:

Lyrik: 750€ (gebraucht eher 500, oder besser die Yari aufrüsten)
MoveLoc: 370 €
Eagle GX Upgrade Kit: 300€
MT5: 150€
xD-Freilauf: 50€
--------------------------------------------
Summe: 1620€

Ein paar Euronen wird man für die OEM-Teile sicher bekommen, so dass 1000€ Invest übrig blieben. 4k€ für ein Nomad C ist doch noch immer ein cooler Preis. Selbst ein Canyon Strive CF 7.0 kostet 3,5k€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (22. November 2017)

Man bekommt halt jetzt ein neues Santa Cruz mit Carbonrahmen für ~4000€.
Die Austattung ist dafür unteres Niveau, aber gut zu gebrauchen.

Ich find's toll, dass sie das anbieten. Kann man sich als Normalsterblicher zumindest mal überlegen ein Santa zu fahren.
Und es ist eine super Basis um aufzurüsten.
Santa Cruz ist dann halt nicht mehr exklusiv für Besserverdiener, vielleicht stört das hier einige 

Die teuren top ausgestatteten Räder gibt's auch weiterhin.

Die Angebote sind ok, keine Mega-Schnäppchen. Halt was so übrig ist ein bisschen reduziert. Viele kleine Größen und Räder ohne Boost oder 27,5".


----------



## demlak (22. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Santa Cruz ist dann halt nicht mehr exklusiv für Besserverdiener, vielleicht stört das hier einige


Anscheinend streuner ich in anderen wirtschaftlichen Gefilden. Selbst mit dem Rabatt, sehe ich das nicht als ein Bike für "Normalverdiener".


----------



## xlacherx (22. November 2017)

3K Für n Nomad ist schon gut 
*ABER *es ist halt echt madig ausgestattet... und joa es ist halt auch das "alte" Modell. Früher oder später war es klar, dass die Preise fallen müssen. 
Klar bekommt man den Rahmen mittlerweile auch für ca. 2k, aber bekommt man den 1000€ so aufgebaut? Wer keine High-End Ausstattung will, aber was "Namenhaftes" fahren will, kann damit bestimmt auch glücklich werden. 

Wobei ich eher das neue kaufen würde, als n gebrauchtes für 3-4k


----------



## xlacherx (22. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Anscheinend streuner ich in anderen wirtschaftlichen Gefilden. Selbst mit dem Rabatt, sehe ich das nicht als ein Bike für "Normalverdiener".


Das muss jeder fürs ich wissen... ich hab mir erst das neue Nomad CC V4 geholt.. klar ich verdien jetzt nicht schlecht, aber als super duper mega Verdiener würde ich mich jetzt nicht bezeichnen. 
MTB ist für mich n Hobby, und das kostet halt, bzw. ich will es mir dann auch mal leisten. Dafür fahr ich halt nich alle 3 Jahre n neues Auto oder so. 

Was ist denn dann deiner Meinung nach ein Rad für "Normal-Verdiener"? Wer was vernünftiges will, muss halt schon bei versendern 2000-2500€ locker machen


----------



## ufp (22. November 2017)

Ist eigentlich dieser rczbikeshop.de ein vertrauensvoller oder seriöser Shop?

Eine Anfrage zu einem Produkt wurde unterschiedlich beantwortet.
Auch eine weitere Frage gab es keine Antwort mehr.

Die Anforderung des Passwortes erscheint mir auch etwas eigenartig: Man gibt seine (oder irgend eine e-mail Adresse an) und läßt sich dann einen Link zusenden. Nur habe ich keine e-mail samt Link erhalten. Und natürlich habe ich auch im Spam Ordner nachgesehen. Die Angaben zu den Produkten stimmen zum Teil auch nicht oder sind widersprüchlich. Und die Lieferung dauert nun auch schon verdächtig lange.

Fazit: ich bleib in Zukunft bei Bike24.de, bike-components.de oder bike-discount.de.
Das geht schnell, die sind fast immer sehr günstig und die Abwicklung funktioniert auch sehr sehr gut; vor allem das zurückschicken und verrechnen .


----------



## MrBrightside (22. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Anscheinend streuner ich in anderen wirtschaftlichen Gefilden. Selbst mit dem Rabatt, sehe ich das nicht als ein Bike für "Normalverdiener".


"Ich find's toll, dass sie das anbieten. Kann man sich als Normalsterblicher zumindest mal überlegen ein Santa zu fahren."

Das hab ich dazu gesagt. 

Und Alu-Santas mit Rabatt gibt's für 2300€, Hardtails für 1600€.

Wie viel Geld du für ein Rad ausgeben willst/kannst ist deine Sache.
Es ist halt ein Unterschied ob's bei 6000 oder 4000 für ein Carbonrad losgeht.


----------



## demlak (22. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann deiner Meinung nach ein Rad für "Normal-Verdiener"?


Diese Diskussion sprengt den Rahmen des Threads 



ufp schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich dieser rczbikeshop.de ein vertrauensvoller oder seriöser Shop?
> *SNIP*
> Fazit: ich bleib in Zukunft bei ... *SNIP*



Warum stellst du eine Frage, wenn du deine Entscheidung eh gefällt hast? ansonsten: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop.579873/


----------



## jts-nemo (22. November 2017)

Äh Jungs, habt ihr auch das gesehen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...1AM-11G-27-5-Komplettrad-Modell-2017-p61569/?
Carbon mit OKer Ausstattung für ~2500€. Die Rythm ist überhaupt nicht schlecht, wer glaubt, dass die billigeren Fox Sachen mies sind, lebt in der Vergangenheit (wer das nicht glaubt, sollte mal den Kurztest der Grip-Gedämpften Gabel bei Pinkbike anschauen).



ufp schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich dieser rczbikeshop.de ein vertrauensvoller oder seriöser Shop?



Jein. Dazu gibt es ein eigenes Thema, einfach mal suchen. Kurzform: Schon seriös, aber nicht sehr gut organisiert/kommunizierend. Meistens bekommt man sein Zeug wirklich erst nach 20 WERKtagen oder so, Mails werden sehr unterschiedlich oft/gut beantwortet. Rückgabe ist mies, weil in Belgien oder Luxemburg oder so und mit horrenden Aufschlägen versehen. Fazit: Kaufen, wenn es nicht weh tut zu warten und im dümmsten Fall billig Gekauftes bei Nichtgefallen verlustfrei weiterzuverkaufen.


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2017)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Meistens bekommt man sein Zeug wirklich erst nach 20 WERKtagen oder so



Steht doch in dem Fall auch beim Artikel, so wie bei BC auch. Schlimmer ist es bei Hibike, wo man es oft erst nach Bestellung erfährt. Grund der langen Lieferzeit ist wohl, dass die Sonderposten von RZ erst dann abgenommen werden, wenn eine kritische Masse verkauft ist. So sparen sie sich teure Lagerkosten. Das ist bei anderen Sonderposten-Online-Händlern ganz genau so.


----------



## jts-nemo (22. November 2017)

Das stimmt natürlich. Nur schreiben manche Händler "bis zu X Tage", liefern dann aber schon früher. Bei RCZ sollte man davon ausgehen, dass es wirklich X WERKtage dauert, wenn sie das schreiben, und sich vor dem Zeitpunkt keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (22. November 2017)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Nur schreiben manche Händler "bis zu X Tage", liefern dann aber schon früher


So wie Bike-Components, die „20 Tage oder mehr“ schreiben und schon bei Bestellung die Kohle haben wollen. Hatte mal ne Kurbel bestellt wo dann zwei mal der Liefertermin verschoben wurde, zuletzt auf Januar 18, hab dann storniert... Das klappt bei RCZ deutlich besser


----------



## fone (22. November 2017)

Perverse Preise für die Santas. 
Gott sei Dank nichts in L dabei.
5010 oder Tallboy (29) wäre fällig.

Schön auch das V10 für 3K.

NX ist nur für Kinder und für die Stadt? Echt?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Perverse Preise für die Santas.
> Gott sei Dank nichts in L dabei.
> 5010 oder Tallboy wäre fällig.
> 
> ...


XL fällt  klein aus, das passt doch auch.


----------



## fone (22. November 2017)

nene, ich bleib bei L. 

edit: achso, natürlich kein Plusbike!


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2017)

Bei Santa sollte man tatsächlich eine Größe hinauf gehen.


----------



## fone (22. November 2017)

Das kann jeder machen wie er möchte.


----------



## decay (22. November 2017)

So rad, wie die alle fahren geht nur long, low and slack


----------



## fone (22. November 2017)

decay schrieb:


> So rad, wie die alle fahren geht nur long, low and slack


Ich hab mir extra die Schuhsohlen abgeschliffen. 

Das Tallboy hat 450 Reach in L. Mir persönlich wäre das lieber als 475 bei XL. Abgesehen von dem ganzen anderen Kram, der auch größer wird.... Oh! Ah!!! Sitzrohr wird dann schon kurz mit ebenfalls 450 in L.
Egal. Ich kauf eh nix.


----------



## Aldar (22. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Egal. Ich kauf eh nix.


Das ist auch aktuell mein Mantra...aber das Weihnachtsgeld ist nur noch eine Woche entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (22. November 2017)

Aldar schrieb:


> Das ist auch aktuell mein Mantra...aber das Weihnachtsgeld ist nur noch eine Woche entfernt


Ich krieg kein Weihnachtsgeld! Sauerei!


----------



## Aldar (22. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich krieg kein Weihnachtsgeld! Sauerei!


Nenn es Kompensation für erlittene Seelenpain - dann ist es nicht so schlimm


----------



## un..inc (22. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Garmin Edge Explore 1000 für 294,99
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Garmin-Explore-Fahrrad-Navigationsgerät-Round-Trip-Routing-Touchscreen-Display/dp/B014J10RYO/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1511333238&sr=1-13&linkCode=sl1&tag=gpsytrad-21&linkId=05e692790c4ae5fcc54c1453c3e5e6e4
> 
> ...



Schaut hier auch mal bei den Warehousdeals... Da gibt's noch mal 20% auf den angezeigten Preis...


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2017)

decay schrieb:


> So rad, wie die alle fahren geht nur long, low and slack





fone schrieb:


> Das Tallboy hat 450 Reach in L. Mir persönlich wäre das lieber als 475 bei XL. Abgesehen von dem ganzen anderen Kram, der auch größer wird.... Oh! Ah!!! Sitzrohr wird dann schon kurz mit ebenfalls 450 in L.



Genau, erst informieren, dann die aktuellen Forumsparolen abfeuern. Mit slack, long, low haben die Jungs und Mädels von der Monterey Bay noch nichts am Hut.



fone schrieb:


> Egal. Ich kauf eh nix.



Dann hilft jedes Argument, den Willen zu stärken


----------



## damonsta (22. November 2017)

Das Tallboy 3 ist doch gut ausgestattet. Ich würde einfach einen schönen 29er LRS einbauen. Auch nicht teuerer als ein YT oder Canyon.


----------



## Hans (23. November 2017)

Hallo,

bei RCZ gibt es heute wieder die Fox 34 Performance Grip Boost für 349,99 Euro

bei der mit 130 steht  29/27,5+
bei der mit 150 steht nur 27,5+ - passt die dann auch für 29" Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (23. November 2017)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei RCZ gibt es heute wieder die Fox 34 Performance Grip Boost für 349,99 Euro
> 
> ...


Fox dazu:
https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=804


----------



## NewK (23. November 2017)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Für die heimische Werkstatt...
> https://www.amazon.de/KS-Tools-917-0779-Steckschlüssel-Satz-179-tlg/dp/B00DEGW6D6/ref=pd_lutyp_simh_4_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00DEGW6D6&pd_rd_r=5H5XJ1WQJVE85GF480ZX&pd_rd_w=52mUB&pd_rd_wg=1gDPR&psc=1&refRID=5H5XJ1WQJVE85GF480ZX
> Aktuell mit Gutschein für 73,32€


Welcher Gutschein?


----------



## toastet (23. November 2017)

im Warenkorb -20%, kein Code


----------



## fone (23. November 2017)

Wasn das für ein komischer Gutschein, geht das auch bei anderen Produkten?


----------



## hardtails (23. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wasn das für ein komischer Gutschein, geht das auch bei anderen Produkten?




für alle whd sachen


----------



## toastet (23. November 2017)

nö, hat mit whd nix zu tun


----------



## NewK (23. November 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> im Warenkorb -20%, kein Code


Stimmt, danke


----------



## Hans (23. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Fox dazu:
> https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=804


Danke - aber da seh ich nur die Bauhöhe, und nicht ob ein 29er Laufrad in eine 27,5 Plus Gabel passt


----------



## MrBrightside (23. November 2017)

Hans schrieb:


> Danke - aber da seh ich nur die Bauhöhe, und nicht ob ein 29er Laufrad in eine 27,5 Plus Gabel passt


Tja, steht da drin welche Reifen reinpassen. Da ist so ein Kästchen in der Zeichnung.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. November 2017)

Bringt die 12 fach Eagle einen signifikanten Mehrwert ggü meiner 11fach GX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (23. November 2017)

Klar, Bandbreite


----------



## demlak (23. November 2017)

Mehr Bandbreite. Ob die für dich signifikant ist, hängt von deinem Kettenblatt bzw. Tretverhalten ab. Hier kannst du mal einen Vergleich machen http://www.ritzelrechner.de/

Hier mal ein Beispiel mit der 10-42 Kassette http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...RZ2=10,12,14,16,18,21,24,28,32,36,42&UF2=2240


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. November 2017)

Naja... die Bandbreite ist mir genug mit meiner 11fach. Mir geht es um die Schaltperformance und Laufruhe.


----------



## demlak (23. November 2017)

Dann wirst du vermutlich keinen Mehrwert erhalten, solange deine GX Komponenten nicht mehrere Jahre alt sind. Da SRAM ja eigentlich bei allen Serien die gleichen Features einbaut. Nur der Gewichtsunterschied macht dann den Preisunterschied.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Dann wirst du vermutlich keinen Mehrwert erhalten, solange deine GX Komponenten nicht mehrere Jahre alt sind. Da SRAM ja eigentlich bei allen Serien die gleichen Features einbaut. Nur der Gewichtsunterschied macht dann den Preisunterschied.


Okay. Dann lass ich das. Danke für die Info. Eine Frage habe ich noch. Die Sram Schaltröllchen meiner GX kommen mir vor als wären sie schlecht gelagert. Ich hatte, bevor ich lange Zeit Singlespeed gefahren bin, bei meinen Schaltungen immer die Tacx Schaltröllchen verbaut, welche gescheite Lager hatten. Die scheint es für 11 fach aber nicht zu geben.


----------



## damonsta (23. November 2017)

Gibt es:

www.gidf.de


----------



## Bushkiller85 (23. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Okay. Dann lass ich das. Danke für die Info. Eine Frage habe ich noch. Die Sram Schaltröllchen meiner GX kommen mir vor als wären sie schlecht gelagert. Ich hatte, bevor ich lange Zeit Singlespeed gefahren bin, bei meinen Schaltungen immer die Tacx Schaltröllchen verbaut, welche gescheite Lager hatten. Die scheint es für 11 fach aber nicht zu geben.


Die Schaltröllchen der GX sind wirklich Schrott. Meine waren nach nicht mal 1000 km hin. Da ging garnichts mehr.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. November 2017)

damonsta schrieb:


> Gibt es:
> 
> www.gidf.de


Die nicht 30€ kosten und auch nicht die Originalen von Sram sind? Was gibst du in die Suche ein?


----------



## aibeekey (24. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Auch wenn es kein konkretes Schnäppchen ist, hier findet man viel zum Stöbern für outdoor(sport): http://www.outdoorblackweekend.de/





Torsten schrieb:


> In diesem Thread geht es um *besondere* Schnäppchen.  Jedem Schnäppchenjäger ist klar, dass es bei den Onlinestores immer wieder Schnäppchen gibt. Daher reicht es nicht aus, einfach nur ein Link zu den Onlinestore zu posten.
> 
> Wir erwarten Links zu einem speziellen Schnäppchen mit der Angabe des Schnäppchenpreises und um was es sich für ein Schnäppchen handelt.
> 
> ...





demlak schrieb:


> nicht so viel aufregen.. an regeln halten.. gut is.



Halte dich doch bitte an die Regeln, gell demlak?

(Die besten Scherze schreibt das Leben haha, wie fühlt es sich so an, wenn man merkt, dass man eine Nervensäge ist?  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (24. November 2017)

Schau in den Spiegel...


----------



## aibeekey (24. November 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> Schau in den Spiegel...



Den halte ich lieber den Blockwarten vor, um ihnen zu zeigen, wie dämlich dieser Reglementierungswahnsinn im nachbarthread eigentlich ist


----------



## ForG (24. November 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Den halte ich lieber den Blockwarten vor, um ihnen zu zeigen, wie dämlich dieser Reglementierungswahnsinn im nachbarthread eigentlich ist



Lesen bildet:
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockleiter


----------



## aibeekey (24. November 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> Lesen bildet:
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockleiter



Also ein denunzierendes A..Loch. Somit vollkommen richtig interpretiert. hast du den Artikel auch gelesen?


----------



## demlak (24. November 2017)

Schön, dass du den Spiegel gefunden hast.


----------



## aibeekey (24. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Schön, dass du den Spiegel gefunden hast.



 mit dem Unterschied, dass ich das einmal zum Spaß mache und es bei dir dein Hobby ist, Leute anzupinkeln, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten 

Mir düngt langsam eher, der Dude da oben hat nicht auf dem Schirm, wie du dich sonst so ausführst, wenn Leute "Spam" Posten...

Lassen wir das. Du hast dir ein Ei gelegt und ich hatte meine gaudi. Am Ende kommt noch jemand und meint, wir strapazieren den laber-thread. Wobei das ja wieder du wärst, da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (24. November 2017)

Back to the Schnäppchen, please


----------



## aibeekey (24. November 2017)

qed


----------



## matt017 (24. November 2017)

Ximi schrieb:


> Thule Cheetah 2 XT Trailer 200€ vergünstigt:
> https://www.xxlsports.at/thule-chee...danhanger-und-sport-zubehor/p/1132856_1_style



Hat schonmal jemand bei xxlsport.at bestellt und nach D liefern lassen? Funktioniert bzw. mach die das?


----------



## Ximi (24. November 2017)

Ui, sorry, keine Ahnung. Habe den heute mal bestellt, ich glaube aber, dass dieser skandinavische Konzern zuverlässig ist. Ob die nach DE liefern, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## shurikn (24. November 2017)

Sicher, dass der code auf die commencal Rahmen anwendbar ist? Rabattcode ungültig heißt es. Und die sind auch nicht bei den ausgewählten angeboten dabei.


----------



## Stemminator (25. November 2017)

Hmm gerade nochmal kontrolliert, funktioniert nicht.... Nicht das ich beim nachschauen in den falschen Menü Reiter geklickt habe...


----------



## scylla (25. November 2017)

Hinweis:
probiert doch mal die neue Schnäppchenjäger Funktion hier im Unterforum aus!


----------



## overkill_KA (25. November 2017)

Bei Alltricks gibt es aktuell die komplette SRAM GX 1x12 Gruppe im Angebot für 334,99€. Benötigt wird der Gutschein: WINTER17. Der Gutschein sollte auch auf andere Artikel anwendbar sein, falls ihr was anderes findet.

https://www.alltricks.de/F-46287-groupes/P-269214-sram_gx_eagle_12_fach_gruppe


Super Gruppe für den Umstieg auf 1-fach, mit ähnlichen Features wie die teueren Gruppen. Wen das höhere Gewicht (ca. 250g im Vgl zur X01) nicht stört findet hier eine gute Alternative.

Was ist dabei?

Sram GX EAGLE Kurbel (170 oder 175mm Kurbelarmlänge)
Sram GX EAGLE Type 3 Schaltwerk
Sram GX EAGLE Shifter
Sram Eagle XG-1275 (10-50t) Kassette
Sram PC GX EAGLE Kette

Für die Montage der Kassette wird wie bei allen 1-fach Schaltungen von SRAM (außer NX) ein Xd Freilaufkörper benötigt.

Hier ein Test der Gruppe, inkl. Tuningmöglichkeiten.

PVG: günstigster Preis 379 im www


----------



## matt017 (25. November 2017)

Ximi schrieb:


> Ui, sorry, keine Ahnung. Habe den heute mal bestellt, ich glaube aber, dass dieser skandinavische Konzern zuverlässig ist. Ob die nach DE liefern, kann ich dir nicht sagen.



Scheint tatsächlich nur nach AUT auszuliefern. Hotline leider nur Mo-Fr besetzt.
Schöner Mist  
Aber dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## hasardeur (25. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Hinweis:
> probiert doch mal die neue Schnäppchenjäger Funktion hier im Unterforum aus!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 668531



Coole Idee, aber die Umsetzung finde ich nicht ideal, da immer ein neuer Thread pro Angebot eröffnet wird. Darunter leidet die Übersichtlichkeit. Besser wäre es, diese Beiträge aufeinanderfolgend in einen geschlossenen Thread zu schreiben, der nicht kommentiert werden darf. Ein ModeratorSkript löscht dann nach einer bestimmten Frist alle alten Beiträge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ximi (25. November 2017)

matt017 schrieb:


> Scheint tatsächlich nur nach AUT auszuliefern. Hotline leider nur Mo-Fr besetzt.
> Schöner Mist
> ￼￼￼￼Aber dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil


Danke, wird für die Prinzessin vermutlich eh erst nächste Saison schlagend.


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. November 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die 
*FIVE Ten Guide Tennie GTX Mid*
von der Größe her ausfallen?
Ich trage normalerweise bei Schuhen immer Gr. 43-44.


----------



## hasardeur (25. November 2017)

Ich nehme bei FiveTen immer maximal 1/2 Nr. größer.


----------



## Duke_do (26. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die
> *FIVE Ten Guide Tennie GTX Mid*
> von der Größe her ausfallen?
> Ich trage normalerweise bei Schuhen immer Gr. 43-44.


Die FIVE Ten Guide Tennie GTX Mid fallen wie alle Five Ten auch aus, ich brauche auch da 1 ganze Nummer mehr.

mobil gesendet


----------



## sp00n82 (26. November 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Coole Idee, aber die Umsetzung finde ich nicht ideal, da immer ein neuer Thread pro Angebot eröffnet wird. Darunter leidet die Übersichtlichkeit. Besser wäre es, diese Beiträge aufeinanderfolgend in einen geschlossenen Thread zu schreiben, der nicht kommentiert werden darf. Ein ModeratorSkript löscht dann nach einer bestimmten Frist alle alten Beiträge.


Die Übersichtlichkeit leidet? Kannst du das näher erläutern? Im ersten Post pro Thread steht das Schnäppchen, und in den darauf folgenden Postings kann das Schnäppchen diskutiert werden. Kein durchmischter Mega-Laberthread mehr, und wenn man das Unterforum abonniert und nur bei neuen Threads eine Benachrichtigung anfordert, dann ist die Funktionalität genau so wie jetzt mit dem einen stark moderierten Schnäppchenthread. Außer dass man jetzt nicht mehr die Regeln zitieren und nach Mods schreien muss, um die bösen OT-Postings einzudämmen. Und dass die Diskussionen/Informationen zu den Schnäppchen nicht mehr irgendwo in der Luft hängend in einem anderen Thread zu finden sind.


----------



## hasardeur (26. November 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Übersichtlichkeit leidet? Kannst du das näher erläutern? Im ersten Post pro Thread steht das Schnäppchen, und in den darauf folgenden Postings kann das Schnäppchen diskutiert werden. Kein durchmischter Mega-Laberthread mehr, und wenn man das Unterforum abonniert und nur bei neuen Threads eine Benachrichtigung anfordert, dann ist die Funktionalität genau so wie jetzt mit dem einen stark moderierten Schnäppchenthread. Außer dass man jetzt nicht mehr die Regeln zitieren und nach Mods schreien muss, um die bösen OT-Postings einzudämmen. Und dass die Diskussionen/Informationen zu den Schnäppchen nicht mehr irgendwo in der Luft hängend in einem anderen Thread zu finden sind.



Wenn pro Angebot ein eigener Thread erstellt wird, endet das in einer Unmenge Threads und die Benachrichtigungsfunktion ist wirkungslos. Wenn stattdessen nach der von mir vorgeschlagenen Methode verfahren würde, kann noch immer in den Laberthread hinüber zitiert werden, die einzelnen Angebote sind aber übersichtlich aufgeführt. Die Benachrichtigung funktioniert weiter wie gehabt.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (26. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die
> *FIVE Ten Guide Tennie GTX Mid*
> von der Größe her ausfallen?
> Ich trage normalerweise bei Schuhen immer Gr. 43-44.


Ich nehme als Referenzgröße für Five Ten immer Adidas. Sprich, ich hab bei Five Ten immer genau die gleiche Größe wie wie bei Adidas.


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. November 2017)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Die FIVE Ten Guide Tennie GTX Mid fallen wie alle Five Ten auch aus, ich brauche auch da 1 ganze Nummer mehr.
> 
> mobil gesendet



Okay, das hilft mir weiter - Danke 



Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Ich nehme als Referenzgröße für Five Ten immer Adidas. Sprich, ich hab bei Five Ten immer genau die gleiche Größe wie wie bei Adidas.



Das bringt mich nicht weiter, trage keine Adidas Schuhe.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## freetourer (26. November 2017)

Ich habe die Guide Tennie GTX Mid ebenfalls in der für mich üblichen Five Ten Größe gekauft (bisher Impact High und Low, Freerider und Freerider Pro) - Größe passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (26. November 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Übersichtlichkeit leidet? Kannst du das näher erläutern? Im ersten Post pro Thread steht das Schnäppchen, und in den darauf folgenden Postings kann das Schnäppchen diskutiert werden. Kein durchmischter Mega-Laberthread mehr, und wenn man das Unterforum abonniert und nur bei neuen Threads eine Benachrichtigung anfordert, dann ist die Funktionalität genau so wie jetzt mit dem einen stark moderierten Schnäppchenthread. Außer dass man jetzt nicht mehr die Regeln zitieren und nach Mods schreien muss, um die bösen OT-Postings einzudämmen. Und dass die Diskussionen/Informationen zu den Schnäppchen nicht mehr irgendwo in der Luft hängend in einem anderen Thread zu finden sind.


alles hat vor und nachteile.. die splittung auf einen thread pro schnäppchen hat den nachteil, dass kaum noch jemand auf fragen/diskussionen eingehen wird, weil kaum jemand einen thread abonieren wird.
ebenso ist man bei dem abonieren des ganzen unterforums auch gezwungen nichtmehr zwischen bekleidung, bikepacking, technik, etc schnäppchen trennen zu können.
die vorteile hast du ja bereits gelistet


----------



## Pitchshifter (26. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die *FIVE Ten Guide Tennie GTX Mid *von der Größe her ausfallen?


Ich musste sie eine *halbe Nummer kleiner wählen*, damit sie passen. Die Guide Tennie sind im Zehenbereich im Vgl. zu anderen Schuhen sehr lange geschnitten. Resultat war, dass man u.a. beim Stiegensteigen gerne mal hängen bleibt, also öfter stolpert. Die GoreTex Version ist angeblich im Zungenbereich NICHT! wasserdicht, somit kann dort das Wasser mit der Zeit eindringen ...


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. November 2017)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Ich musste sie eine *halbe Nummer kleiner wählen*, damit sie passen. Die Guide Tennie sind im Zehenbereich im Vgl. zu anderen Schuhen sehr lange geschnitten. Resultat war, dass man u.a. beim Stiegensteigen gerne mal hängen bleibt, also öfter stolpert. Die GoreTex Version ist *angeblich* im Zungenbereich NICHT! wasserdicht, somit kann dort das Wasser mit der Zeit eindringen ...



Ups, also wenn das stimmt, fällt dieser Schuh für mich raus.
Ich brauche einen der absolut wasserdicht ist, da ich die Schuhe nicht nur zum Biken anziehen möchte.
Teilt noch jemand diese Feststellung, dass der Schuh *nicht* wasserdicht ist?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ups, also wenn das stimmt, fällt dieser Schuh für mich raus.
> Ich brauche einen der absolut wasserdicht ist, da ich die Schuhe nicht nur zum Biken anziehen möchte.
> Teilt noch jemand diese Feststellung, dass der Schuh *nicht* wasserdicht ist?



Wasserdichte Socken helfen da ungemein. Sealskinz z.B.


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. November 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wasserdichte Socken helfen da ungemein. Sealskinz z.B.


Das war leider nicht meine Frage


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Das war leider nicht meine Frage



Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D0wnhill (27. November 2017)

TypTyp schrieb:


> Nitefighter/Revtronic BT40S LED-Lampe (ohne Zubehör): *13.29 € *(regulär ca. 25 €)
> Nitefighter/Revtronic BT40S LED-Lampe (mit Zubehör): *33.80 € *(regulär ca. 50 €)
> 
> Es handelt sich um einen vertrauenswürdigen China-Shop. I.d.R. fallen keine Versandkosten an.
> ...



Leute mal bezüglich dieses Links,ich nutze selber so ne ähnliche Lampe.Trage das Akku Pack gerne am Mann,daher brauche ich eins mit ner ausreichend langen Schnur.Bei dem Link mit dem Zubehör schaut das aber mega eng aus,also sprich die mitgelieferte Schnur ist wohl sehr kurz.
Weiß jemand von euch evtl. wo man günstig und gut nen passenden Akku Pack für das Teil findet ?
Dann bestelle ich mir nämlich nur den Lampenkopf 
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## damage0099 (27. November 2017)

Verlängerungskabel?


----------



## matsch (27. November 2017)

Findest du hier:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/CBP-Verlang...012596?hash=item35e3bbf4b4:g:aMUAAOSwo4pYh~gS

oder MAgicshine Verlängerungskabel...


----------



## freetourer (27. November 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Leute mal bezüglich dieses Links,ich nutze selber so ne ähnliche Lampe.Trage das Akku Pack gerne am Mann,daher brauche ich eins mit ner ausreichend langen Schnur.Bei dem Link mit dem Zubehör schaut das aber mega eng aus,also sprich die mitgelieferte Schnur ist wohl sehr kurz.
> Weiß jemand von euch evtl. wo man günstig und gut nen passenden Akku Pack für das Teil findet ?
> Dann bestelle ich mir nämlich nur den Lampenkopf
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar





matsch schrieb:


> Findest du hier:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/CBP-Verlang...012596?hash=item35e3bbf4b4:g:aMUAAOSwo4pYh~gS
> 
> oder MAgicshine Verlängerungskabel...



Hat zufällig auch noch jemand einen Link zu einem passenden Verbindungskabel mit einem An-/Aus- Knopf parat?


----------



## TypTyp (27. November 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hat zufällig auch noch jemand einen Link zu einem passenden Verbindungskabel mit einem An-/Aus- Knopf parat?


Habe auf die Schnell nur so etwas gefunden:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/DC-Kabel-mi...182508?hash=item1a0235136c:g:fJUAAOSwa9NZ3Uuj

Würde ich aber eher nicht empfehlen, weil das Teil sehr globig ist und keine geeignete IP-Zertifizierung hat.
Eignet sich also nicht für Regen oder Matsch.
Vielleicht doch lieber etwas der Marke Eigenbau?
Zudem kannst Du dadurch lediglich die Energieversorgung ein-/ausschalten.
Die Lampe muss weiterhin über die Gehäusetaster ein-/ausgeschaltet werden.

Um Euch die Suche etwas zu erleichtern:
Solche LED-Lampen sind i.d.R. mit folgenden Hohlsteckern ausgestattet:
Außendurchmesser: 5,5mm
Innendurchmesser: 2,1mm


----------



## D0wnhill (28. November 2017)

@damage0099 @matsch 
Danke Jungs !
Wäre ne Möglichkeit,wobei ich lieber direkt ein Akku Pack mit passender Schnur hätte.Mal schauen,vielleicht lass ich es dann auch.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (29. November 2017)

gabemtb schrieb:


> min 50% Nachlass auf alles im Webshop!!! https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/



Kennt den Shop wer?


----------



## onkel2306 (29. November 2017)

Wird bei euch auch der Schnäppchenjäger und Laber Thread nicht mehr aktualisiert? Sorry falls das schon kam.


----------



## Phi-Me (29. November 2017)

Weil der verschoben wurde. Abonnement oben aufkündigen und dann neu abbonieren. Dann klappts.


----------



## f00f (29. November 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Kennt den Shop wer?



Ja, erst ein mal bestellt, aber bisher problemlos. Lieferung erfolgte innerhalb von drei Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (29. November 2017)

> Minipumpe & Werkzeug
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XXVQ4RR?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=gbxmod



So ein Tool hab ich. War ein Werbegeschenk.

Nichts für ambitionierte Biker mMn.
Zur Not oder für Wenig-radler vielleicht.


----------



## demlak (29. November 2017)

gabemtb schrieb:


> min 50% Nachlass auf alles im Webshop!!! https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/


Das hier scheint der Auslöser für den Sale zu sein?
http://www.ride.ch/de/news/in-oesterreich-gehen-nun-die-richter-auf-mountainbiker-los


bzw. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/oe-internetplattform-muss-mtb-touren-loeschen.861606/


----------



## fone (29. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> So ein Tool hab ich. War ein Werbegeschenk.
> 
> Nichts für ambitionierte Biker mMn.
> Zur Not oder für Wenig-radler vielleicht.


Der ganze Amazon-Post ist Schrott.
Demnächst kommen DX-Rücklichter.


Nur weil etwas billig ist, ist es noch lange kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## dragonjackson (29. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Das hier scheint der Auslöser für den Sale zu sein?
> http://www.ride.ch/de/news/in-oesterreich-gehen-nun-die-richter-auf-mountainbiker-los
> 
> 
> bzw. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/oe-internetplattform-muss-mtb-touren-loeschen.861606/



Yop und ich finds krass! 
Ich hatte da auch schon mal bestellt, alles fein, sind auch vertrauenswürdig, sehr würde ich sagen. 
Jetzt kann man ja in Ösiland nur in Bike-Ghettos fahren... (Ausnahmen mit Tourismusabkommen sind bekannt) 
Genau das ist der Spirit des MTBens...


----------



## sbgrollon (29. November 2017)

Upmove ist eine seriöse Seite/Verein , die sich auch fürs llegale biken in Österreich einsetzt.
Leider nun das:
http://mobil.derstandard.at/2000068...-sein-Tourenportal-offline-nehmen?ref=article


----------



## delphi1507 (29. November 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man ja in Ösiland nur in Bike-Ghettos fahren... (Ausnahmen mit Tourismusabkommen sind bekannt)
> Genau das ist der Spirit des MTBens...


Erst garnicht mehr hinfahren weder Sommer noch Winter... Von mir gibt es solange kein Geld mehr bis Biker überall willkommen sind!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (29. November 2017)

Blöd wenn man da wohnt...


----------



## platt_ziege (29. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Erst garnicht mehr hinfahren weder Sommer noch Winter... Von mir gibt es solange kein Geld mehr bis Biker überall willkommen sind!


genau so!
man kann sich auch noch die kurze mühe machen und diesen unnützen staatsschmarotzern HIER die meinung mitteilen


----------



## demlak (29. November 2017)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG, DIES IST EINE LAUT GESCHRIENE SERVICEMITTEILUNG DER BLOCKWARTE
(Das blinkende Rot bitte selber dazu denken):
Hier ist der Thread für die gerade aufkommende Diskussion
(was weiter oben auch schon erwähnt wurde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (29. November 2017)

gabemtb schrieb:


> min 50% Nachlass auf alles im Webshop!!! https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/


irgendwer hatte dort doch auch die fjora flex bestellt.
wenn ich die shorts und hose mit 170€, der 3/4 hummvee und hose mit 100€ ggü stelle, sind die fjoras den aufpreis wert?
von norrona sind meine hardshells und hosen, da man die meisten ursprünglichen guten hersteller inzwischen ja nicht mehr kaufen kann und die qualität von norrona ist wirklich "outstanding" ;-)
also ich zweifel in keinster weise an die qualität der fjoras, aber von den hummvees sind ja eigentlich alle durch die bank weg hochzufrieden mit....


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> irgendwer hatte dort doch auch die fjora flex bestellt.
> wenn ich die shorts und hose mit 170€, der 3/4 hummvee und hose mit 100€ ggü stelle, sind die fjoras den aufpreis wert?
> von norrona sind meine hardshells und hosen, da man die meisten ursprünglichen guten hersteller inzwischen ja nicht mehr kaufen kann und die qualität von norrona ist wirklich "outstanding" ;-)
> also ich zweifel in keinster weise an die qualität der fjoras, aber von den hummvees sind ja eigentlich alle durch die bank weg hochzufrieden mit....


Ich habe mir da auch eine Norrona flex pant bestellt. Für mehr als 100€ würde ich sie nicht kaufen. Passform und Materialanmutung/Verarbeitung sind schon prima, aber die Hummvee ist auch schon eine Klassebuxe, nur halt mit etwas weniger angenehmem Material.


----------



## decay (29. November 2017)

Die Norrona is halt x-way Stretch denk ich mal, die Hummvee is Ripstop Nylon, das sich gar nicht dehnt. Persönlich mag ich die Stretch-Gewebe lieber, Details sind an der Norrona sicher auch schöner. Mir persönlich wäre die Norrona den Listenpreis nicht wert, aber als Schnapp durchaus, habe die lange bestellt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. November 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Die Norrona is halt x-way Stretch denk ich mal, die Hummvee is Ripstop Nylon, das sich gar nicht dehnt. Persönlich mag ich die Stretch-Gewebe lieber, Details sind an der Norrona sicher auch schöner. Mir persönlich wäre die Norrona den Listenpreis nicht wert, aber als Schnapp durchaus, habe die lange bestellt.


Dito


----------



## platt_ziege (29. November 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Erbschaftssteuer dient auch dem Zwecke, die Ansammlung von Riesenvermögen in den Händen einzelner zu verhindern"
> (Art. 123 Abs. 3 Satz 2 der Bayerischen Verfassung)


lol, geile satire signatur von dir


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> lol, geile satire signatur von dir


das Leben ist halt die beste Parodie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (29. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> ACHTUNG ACHTUNG, DIES IST EINE LAUT GESCHRIENE SERVICEMITTEILUNG DER BLOCKWARTE
> (Das blinkende Rot bitte selber dazu denken):
> Hier ist der Thread für die gerade aufkommende Diskussion
> (was weiter oben auch schon erwähnt wurde)


Stimmt, hier soll weiter über Wichtiges wie RCZ diskutiert werden...


----------



## Goddi8 (29. November 2017)

@Bushkiller85 ja. 
Ich habe dort schon Klamotten und Zubehör bestellt. Absolut ok.
upmove setzt sich als Interessenvertretung auch für legales Biken in Österreich ein.


----------



## platt_ziege (29. November 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> das Leben ist halt die beste Parodie


;-) stimmt, wenn nur nicht alles so traurig wäre, dann könnte man sich ununterbrochen wegschmeissen vor lachen...


----------



## AltaSack (29. November 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Stimmt, hier soll weiter über Wichtiges wie RCZ diskutiert werden...


ich finde zwar Deinen Hinweis keineswegs gänzlich unwitzig 

ABER, im Grunde ist es doch nun ein paar mal erwähnt worden mit der neuen MTB-unfreundlichen Ösi-Richtlinie und ausdiskutiert sollte das schon richtigerweise woanders (inkl. Link) werden.

Diskussionen um RCZ (die wirklich sehr speziell sind) oder wie aktuell um einen recht unbekannten Shop sind imho doch dagegen Thread-Hauptthema, nämlich:
Künstliche Befriedigung unserer Lebensgier durch mehr oder minder fragwürdige Kauf- & Produkt-Entscheidungen 

oder kürzer:
Froide am Leben, Selbstvertrauen & grenzenlose Potenz via Konsum


----------



## ufp (29. November 2017)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Stimmt, hier soll weiter über Wichtiges wie RCZ diskutiert werden...



Zu meiner 350er dt Swiss Nabe (20mm) bestellter Adaptersatz, ist leider nur für 15mm auf Schnellspanner kompatibel.
Einmal haben sie geschrieben es paßt, einmal dass er nicht paßt.
Und Anfragen bezüglich Änderung des Paßwortes gehen auch ins Leere.
Rückmeldungen sind auch so la la bis gar nicht.
Ein eigenartiger Shop. Viel zu schreierisch.

Ich kauf in Zukunft nur bei den ganz großen und bevorzugt bei Bike24...
Lieber ein bisserl mehr zahlen, wenn überhaupt, dafür im Fall der Fälle weniger bis keine Probleme (zB Umtausch, Rücksendung, Rückverrechnung etc).


----------



## MrBrightside (30. November 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Zu meiner 350er dt Swiss Nabe (20mm) bestellter Adaptersatz, ist leider nur für 15mm auf Schnellspanner kompatibel.
> Einmal haben sie geschrieben es paßt, einmal dass er nicht paßt.
> Und Anfragen bezüglich Änderung des Paßwortes gehen auch ins Leere.
> Rückmeldungen sind auch so la la bis gar nicht.
> ...


Bis ich bei Bike24 jemand am Telefon hatte, konnten Tage vergehen (ernsthaft).
Ich war zufrieden, weil ich günstig eingekauft hab, aber perfekt war's nicht.


RCZ ist Abenteuer, der hart umkämpfte Online-Wühltisch


----------



## platt_ziege (30. November 2017)

die shops tun sich doch alle nix.
denen geht es viel viel viel zu gut, als dass die auf sowas wie kundenservice, zufriedenheit und bindung setzen.
rabe ist auch so nen unseriösen drecksladen.
bei bike-components war ich allerdings arg überrascht. dort hatte ich nachts was bestellt und per painpal gezahlt, aber gleich im anschluss noch ne mail geschickt, dass ich noch etwas dazu haben möchte aber noch eine frage zu dem artikel habe.
die beantwortung hat sich dann mit dem versand überschnitten, also nochmal bescheid gegeben.
im gegensatz zu dem rabe drecksladen, haben sie tatsächlich wort gehalten und haben mir den artikel ohne versandkostenanrechnung geschickt.

bei rcz habe ich noch nix bestellt, aber so wie der ganze schuppen aufgebaut ist und agiert, würde es mich wundern überhaupt irgendeine antwort zu bekommen. ist bestimmt so ne one man show von irgendeinem vogel, der weiss dass die kunden aufgrund der preise eh alles schlucken und trotzdem wieder kommen.


----------



## hasardeur (30. November 2017)

"Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, werfe als Erster einen Stein..."


----------



## fone (30. November 2017)

Verbrecher! Alle!
Und wer profitiert davon?
Genau - Ich! 

Das mit der Norona Diskussion hätte aber echt nicht sein müssen, jetzt hab ich doch bestellt.


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (30. November 2017)

Du Opfer 
Ich war auch kurz davor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. November 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> die shops tun sich doch alle nix.
> denen geht es viel viel viel zu gut, als dass die auf sowas wie kundenservice, zufriedenheit und bindung setzen.
> rabe ist auch so nen unseriösen drecksladen.
> bei bike-components war ich allerdings arg überrascht. dort hatte ich nachts was bestellt und per painpal gezahlt, aber gleich im anschluss noch ne mail geschickt, dass ich noch etwas dazu haben möchte aber noch eine frage zu dem artikel habe.
> ...


Ist ja toll, dass du so denkst aber warum regst du dich über einen Laden auf mit dem du noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht hast? Nachplappern kann jeder. 

Genauso zu Raabe. Du schreibst Drecksladen ohne wirklich zu sagen warum.  DAS ist unseriös.


----------



## americo (30. November 2017)

naja, wenn ich mir dann mal die Kunden anschaue...
Immer wieder lese ich, "ich bestelle mir einfach 3 Größen und schicke dann die die mir nicht passt zurück..."
Es ist halt so, dass für asoziales Verhalten immer die Gemeinschaft insgesamt zahlt, leider wird's immer mehr so, dass nur der der an sich denkt am Ende "oben" steht.


----------



## ufp (30. November 2017)

americo schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich mir dann mal die Kunden anschaue...
> Immer wieder lese ich, "ich bestelle mir einfach 3 Größen und schicke dann die die mir nicht passt zurück..."
> Es ist halt so, dass für asoziales Verhalten immer die Gemeinschaft insgesamt zahlt, leider wird's immer mehr so, dass nur der der an sich denkt am Ende "oben" steht.


Andererseits, wo soll man die Radsachen probieren?
Es gibt halt nur mehr sehr wenige große Händler (Zweirad Stadler, Rose Bike Town, etc) die nicht nur verschiedenste Hersteller anbieten sondern auch unterschiedliche Größen. Und der Trend wird wohl weiter dorthin gehen.


----------



## Tom33 (30. November 2017)

americo schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich mir dann mal die Kunden anschaue...
> Immer wieder lese ich, "ich bestelle mir einfach 3 Größen und schicke dann die die mir nicht passt zurück..."
> Es ist halt so, dass für asoziales Verhalten immer die Gemeinschaft insgesamt zahlt, leider wird's immer mehr so, dass nur der der an sich denkt am Ende "oben" steht.


was hat das denn mit Assi zu tun?

Gerade Radklamotten müssen perfekt sitzen! Außerderdem fallen die Größen so unterschiedlich aus, das man immer probieren muss. Ich bestelle immer! mehrere Teile zur Auswahl und das ist mit 100%iger Sicherheit besser, als 3 mal neu zu bestellen.


----------



## fone (30. November 2017)

americo schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich mir dann mal die Kunden anschaue...
> Immer wieder lese ich, "ich bestelle mir einfach 3 Größen und schicke dann die die mir nicht passt zurück..."
> Es ist halt so, dass für asoziales Verhalten immer die Gemeinschaft insgesamt zahlt, leider wird's immer mehr so, dass nur der der an sich denkt am Ende "oben" steht.


Warum genau zahlt dafür die Gemeinschaft?


----------



## toastet (30. November 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Andererseits, wo soll man die Radsachen probieren?
> Es gibt halt nur mehr sehr wenige große Händler (Zweirad Stadler, Rose Bike Town, etc) die nicht nur verschiedenste Hersteller anbieten sondern auch unterschiedliche Größen. Und der Trend wird wohl weiter dorthin gehen.



also nimmt man die rücksendung gleich in kauf statt eine größe zu kaufen und im zweifel bei nichtpassen dann erst die retoure zu haben.


----------



## Hans (30. November 2017)

Hallo,

habe vor 5 Wochen ein 29" Laufradsatz bestellt - heute gekommen - ein 27,5 " . Was soll,s - Menschen machen Fehler. Vielleicht will den einer  haben. Hope Pro 4 mit WTB Kom I25, vorne 15x100, hinten 14x142 mit XD Freilauf . Preis VS


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. November 2017)

Ja nimmt man.

Beim einen Artikel passt L beim anderen aber M, und um das ganze abzukürzen bestellt man eben 2-3 Größen vom Selben Artikel.
Im Laden probiert man ja auch den selben Artikel in der verschiedenen Größen um den passenden zu finden


----------



## Jones_D (30. November 2017)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe vor 5 Wochen ein 29" Laufradsatz bestellt - heute gekommen - ein 27,5 " . Was soll,s - Menschen machen Fehler. Vielleicht will den einer  haben. Hope Pro 4 mit WTB Kom I25, vorne 15x100, hinten 14x142 mit XD Freilauf . Preis VS


Ich habe den als 27,5er Laufradsatz bestellt, so stehts auch in der Bestellbestätigung, sicher dass du dich nicht verschaut hattest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (30. November 2017)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Ich habe den als 27,5er Laufradsatz bestellt, so stehts auch in der Bestellbestätigung, sicher dass du dich nicht verschaut hattest?



Auf der Rechnung stehts so wie ich bestellt habe: 29 Zoll mit wtb i29. Geliefert 27,5 mit wtb i25


----------



## Hans (30. November 2017)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Ich habe den als 27,5er Laufradsatz bestellt, so stehts auch in der Bestellbestätigung, sicher dass du dich nicht verschaut hattest?



Vielleicht bekommst ja meinen 29er, dann können wir tauschen


----------



## culoduro (30. November 2017)

Den Laufradsatz kannst Du auch bei RCZ zurückgeben, wenn er falsch geliefert wurde. einfach per E-Mail kontaktieren, ich hatte immer Recht schnell Antwort von Nieves. 
Da berechnen sie auch keine restocking fee.


----------



## ufp (30. November 2017)

Muss man die Teile dann nicht mit einem bestimmten Transportunternehmen zurück schicken?

Mir wurden UPS TNT Collis IMO oder Seur genannt.


----------



## veraono (30. November 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> also nimmt man die rücksendung gleich in kauf statt eine größe zu kaufen und im zweifel bei nichtpassen dann erst die retoure zu haben.


Asozialer Tipp: 
Das Vorgehen ist bei Schnäppchen nicht zu empfehlen.
Öko Quiz: 
Was ist mehr Verschwendung, eine Rücksendung _im selben_ Karton pro Bestellung ODER _zweimal frisch verpackt (nimmt ja kaum ein großer Versender gebrauchte Kartons nochmal her)  zwei mal hin und einmal Rücksendung _bei vielleicht jeder zweiten oder dritten Bestellung?

Die Bilanz von Umweltbelastung, Anzahl und Wertigkeit der entstehenden Arbeitsplätze ist pro ausgegebenem Euro und gekauftem Artikel vermutlich im lokalen Shop meistens besser aber das Wissen wir ja alle.


----------



## demlak (30. November 2017)

Quizantwort: bei Variante 1 gibt es 100%ig einen Rückversand, bei Variante 2 besteht die Chance auf weniger Rückversand.
Streber-Antwort: die Kartonage ist weniger problematisch als der ökologische Fußabdruck durch den Transportweg. Daher KANN es mit Variante 2 sogar noch problematischer für die Umwelt werden, als bei Variante 1.

Ultra-Streber-Antwort: Die Diskussion darüber frisst vermutlich mehr Ressourcen auf den Rechnern der Lesenden und auf dem Server, als das Einsparpotenzial bei dem vermeintlich zu Belehrenden =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (30. November 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Was ist mehr Verschwendung, eine Rücksendung _im selben_ Karton pro Bestellung ODER _zweimal frisch verpackt (nimmt ja kaum ein großer Versender gebrauchte Kartons nochmal her)  zwei mal hin und einmal Rücksendung _bei vielleicht jeder zweiten oder dritten Bestellung?



die leute müssen echt unförmig sein oder zu dumm ne maßtabelle zu lesen


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. November 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> die leute müssen echt unförmig sein oder zu dumm ne maßtabelle zu lesen


----------



## MrBrightside (30. November 2017)

Mit dem Privat-PKW Einkaufen zu fahren ist auch nicht perfekt.

Irgendwie sollten wir einiges mal überdenken. Wobei ich mich da natürlich auch selbst ansprech.


----------



## hardtails (30. November 2017)

hier kommt wohl auch nix mehr sinnvolles


----------



## GoldenerGott (1. Dezember 2017)

D


toastet schrieb:


> die leute müssen echt unförmig sein oder zu dumm ne maßtabelle zu lesen


Die Maßtabellen sind leider bei den meisten Herstellern im Suff geschrieben worden. Die trinken auch jedes Jahr anderes Zeug, so das man sich nicht drauf verlassen kann, dass man bei Hersteller X immer eine Größe kleiner nehmen muss.


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2017)

Nichtmal bei Jeans kann man sich auf die relativ standardisierten Größenangaben verlassen, wie soll das dann bei beliebigen Kleidungsstücken gehen?

Selbst bei Helmen... 
oder HANDSCHUHEN! Hab gerade 2 Paar wieder zurückgeschickt an verschiedene Shops.
Obwohl ich extra 1 Nummer größer genommen hatte waren sie zu eng.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2017)

Oh Handschuhe ganz schlimm. Da steht dann was von Handumfang in cm, und dann probiert man die an, und die Länge der Finger passt überhaupt nicht. Die Tage wieder endlos Zeit bei Decathlon, Karstadt usw vertrödelt - NICHTS hat gepasst, ob Gore, SHimano, Roeckl, Ziener, Decathlonhausmarke. Bin mal gespannt wie die bestellten 100% und Giro ausfallen. 

Bei Jeans habe ich schon erlebt, dass das selbe Modell vom selben Hersteller in der selben Größe nicht passte, nur weil die Farbe anders war.


----------



## wartool (1. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Oh Handschuhe ganz schlimm. Da steht dann was von Handumfang in cm, und dann probiert man die an, und die Länge der Finger passt überhaupt nicht. Die Tage wieder endlos Zeit bei Decathlon, Karstadt usw vertrödelt - NICHTS hat gepasst, ob Gore, SHimano, Roeckl, Ziener, Decathlonhausmarke. Bin mal gespannt wie die bestellten 100% und Giro ausfallen.
> 
> Bei Jeans habe ich schon erlebt, dass das selbe Modell vom selben Hersteller in der selben Größe nicht passte, nur weil die Farbe anders war.



probier mal die Endura Modelle!


----------



## dragonjackson (1. Dezember 2017)

Sacht ma, hat mal irgendjemand, der breiten Leserschaft hier, mal bei diesen Adventskalendern irgendetwas mal gewonnen???


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Oh Handschuhe ganz schlimm. Da steht dann was von Handumfang in cm, und dann probiert man die an, und die Länge der Finger passt überhaupt nicht. Die Tage wieder endlos Zeit bei Decathlon, Karstadt usw vertrödelt - NICHTS hat gepasst, ob Gore, SHimano, Roeckl, Ziener, Decathlonhausmarke. Bin mal gespannt wie die bestellten 100% und Giro ausfallen.
> 
> Bei Jeans habe ich schon erlebt, dass das selbe Modell vom selben Hersteller in der selben Größe nicht passte, nur weil die Farbe anders war.


Stimmt, auch die selben Jeans in anderer Farbe... kenne ich. 

Bei den Handschuhen bin ich gar nicht bis zur Fingerlänge gekommen. Handumfang gemessen, Tabelle angeguckt, 2 cm drauf gelegt, weil im Winter müssen die nicht stramm sitzen und ich will schnell reinschlüpfen: Komme kaum rein... (Decathlon + Roeckl)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (1. Dezember 2017)

Handschuhe sind einfach. Ich nehm einfach immer die größten. Passt.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Dezember 2017)

Habe gerade bei r2-bike das
SRAM GX Eagle Upgrade Kit 
für 250,00 Euro bestellt.


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2017)

Ist die 12-fach Kette mit 11-Fach Kettenblättern kompatibel?


----------



## decay (1. Dezember 2017)

Sollte gehen.


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2017)

Bissl Offtopic: 

Hat einer der glücklichen E1650 besitzer einen Boost LRS erhalten und möchte diesen gegen einen non-boost tauschen?


----------



## bs99 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Die „Sonderangebote“ sind noch lächerlicher als die UVP.


Was ist bitte bei dem Formula 35 Angebot zB lächerlich?


----------



## platt_ziege (2. Dezember 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir da auch eine Norrona flex pant bestellt. Für mehr als 100€ würde ich sie nicht kaufen. Passform und Materialanmutung/Verarbeitung sind schon prima, aber die Hummvee ist auch schon eine Klassebuxe, nur halt mit etwas weniger angenehmem Material.





decay schrieb:


> Die Norrona is halt x-way Stretch denk ich mal, die Hummvee is Ripstop Nylon, das sich gar nicht dehnt. Persönlich mag ich die Stretch-Gewebe lieber, Details sind an der Norrona sicher auch schöner. Mir persönlich wäre die Norrona den Listenpreis nicht wert, aber als Schnapp durchaus, habe die lange bestellt.


shorts und hose sind gestern eingetrudelt, hätt ich sie bloss nicht bestellt ;-)
die hummvee ist noch nicht da, aber ich spüre jetzt schon ein rieiges hinderniss die fjoras zurück zu schicken. für mich state of the art, auch wenn immer noch massivst zu teuer, aber dafür halt extrem hochwertig, norrona halt.
ich bin so begeistert, dass ich nun überlege mir die passende jacke ebenfalls anzuschaffen, wenn es sie mal irgendwo im angebot gibt und sie gegen die gore bike trail jacke zu tauschen, da ich der fjora wesentlich mehrwiderstandsfähigkeit zumute, allerdings weiss ich nicht wie es sich hinsichtlich der atmung verhält....

NACHTRAG: schade, mit der jacke hat sich schon erledigt, gibt es ja nur als dri version und diese dann ohne kaputze (???). schade, mal schaun, vielleicht ja alternativ die hummvee jacke...



niconj schrieb:


> Ist ja toll, dass du so denkst aber warum regst du dich über einen Laden auf mit dem du noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht hast? Nachplappern kann jeder.
> Genauso zu Raabe. Du schreibst Drecksladen ohne wirklich zu sagen warum.  DAS ist unseriös.


keine ahnung wovon du da redest? über welchen laden mit dem ich keine erfahrung gemacht habe, rege ich mich auch???
bzgl rabe steht doch da, um was es geht!? da hier offensichtlich sämtliche rabe mitarbeiter im forum unterwegs sind (siehe die auszeichnungen), bleibe ich lieber bedeckt ;-)



dragonjackson schrieb:


> Sacht ma, hat mal irgendjemand, der breiten Leserschaft hier, mal bei diesen Adventskalendern irgendetwas mal gewonnen???


das ist doch das wo ich für brot, smartphones oder so spenden muss, oder?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei Jeans habe ich schon erlebt, dass das selbe Modell vom selben Hersteller in der selben Größe nicht passte, nur weil die Farbe anders war.



So ist das, wenn wie heute bei fast allen und allem, in verschiedenen Sweatshops in Asien produziert wird. 





americo schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich mir dann mal die Kunden anschaue...
> Immer wieder lese ich, "ich bestelle mir einfach 3 Größen und schicke dann die die mir nicht passt zurück..."
> Es ist halt so, dass für asoziales Verhalten immer die Gemeinschaft insgesamt zahlt, leider wird's immer mehr so, dass nur der der an sich denkt am Ende "oben" steht.



Dafür müssen die Onlinehändler keine Ladenlokale unterhalten, haben nur Mitarbeiter nach Logistiktarif, und könnten ja auch bessere Größentabellen/-angaben oder, wie man´s jetzt vereinzelt sieht, Größenrechner einbauen.

Bei den Kurzzeit-noch drei verfügbar/nur heute-Angeboten kann man außerdem nicht warten, und Umtausch gibts online oft auch nicht, sondern nur die kostenpflichtige (Versand) Neubestellung wenn die erste Größe nicht gepasst hat.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (2. Dezember 2017)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei r2-bike das
> SRAM GX Eagle Upgrade Kit
> für 250,00 Euro bestellt.


Habe meins schon bekommen. Für 250 musst ich dann doch mal zuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (2. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> das ist doch das wo ich für brot, smartphones oder so spenden muss, oder?


ich vermute, dass die hier gemeint sind: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/online-adventskalender-2017.860886/


----------



## damonsta (2. Dezember 2017)

bs99 schrieb:


> Was ist bitte bei dem Formula 35 Angebot zB lächerlich?



Sehe ich auch so. Hätte ich meiner Pike nicht erst ein MST Tuning verpassen lassen hätte ich mal die 35 versucht.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

Hat beim wohl größten Onlinehändler (kein bikespezifischer), der in ganz D Lager baut,
von euch auch schon jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass unerwünschtes zensiert wird? Also z.B. berechtigte Kritik

Vielleicht bestell ich in Zukunft lieber woanders...

Man hat bei derem Marktplatz so gut wie keinerlei Schutz oder Beschwerdemöglichkeit.
Und die Bewertungen sind offenbar geschönigt. Alles negative wird gelöscht.


----------



## veraono (3. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> .. dass unerwünschtes zensiert wird? Also z.B. berechtigte Kritik
> ...
> negative wird gelöscht.


Gibt es ja nicht nur dort.
Die Wahrheit liegt hier wie dort im Auge des Betreibers.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Gibt es ja nicht nur dort.
> Die Wahrheit liegt hier wie dort im Auge des Betreibers.


Ich war erstaunt wie wenig Macht man dort als Käufer hat. 
Der Verkäufer kann wohl seine Bewertungen selbst aussortieren.
Lässt man halt nur gutes stehen.

Werd ich mich in Zukunft wohl um Alternativen bemühen.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Dezember 2017)

Der, den Du meinst und dessen Name nicht genannt werden soll, ist einerseits nur ein Marktplatz, also kannst Du auch den einen oder anderen Teilnehmer des Marktplatzes meiden, andererseits sind die frühkapitalistischen Arbeitsbedingungen dort allgemein bekannt und sollten eher Anlass zum Nachdenken geben, als Zensur kritischer Kundenbeiträge. Ganz lustig wird es, wenn sich die Leute dann auch noch die Abhörgeräte dieses Marktteilnehmers ins eigene Heim holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (3. Dezember 2017)

Darf man nicht mehr amazon sagen?

Und dass nur gute Bewertungen durchgehen ist ja mal Blödsinn. Bei jedem Produkt sind zig negative.

Was aber Sinn macht (und m.M.n. zu wenig durchgesetzt wird) : Bewertungen nur über das Produkt und nicht einen Stern geben, weil irgendwas mit dem Service doof war oder der DHL-Bote das Paket kaputt gemacht hat.

Händler kann man nochmal gesondert bewerten. Das Ergebnis sollte amazon auch etwas prominenter darstellen. Genauso den Firmensitz der Verkäufer (China!)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Hat beim wohl größten Onlinehändler (kein bikespezifischer), der in ganz D Lager baut,
> von euch auch schon jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass unerwünschtes zensiert wird? Also z.B. berechtigte Kritik.



Wenn du die halbwegs sachlich äußerst, dann wird da nichts zensiert. 
Allerdings täte Amazon gut daran ein paar Dinge zu verbessern, sonst verliert das ansich gut gemeinte Bewertungssystem deutlich an Nutzen.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

War sachlich. Hab nur beschrieben, ohne wertende Worte. Wurde gelöscht.
Es ging um eine Händlerbewertung, kein Produkt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> keine ahnung wovon du da redest? über *welchen laden* mit dem ich keine erfahrung gemacht habe, rege ich mich auch???



Ist das dein Ernst?



platt_ziege schrieb:


> bei *rcz* habe ich noch nix bestellt, aber so wie der ganze schuppen aufgebaut ist und agiert, würde es mich wundern überhaupt irgendeine antwort zu bekommen. ist bestimmt so ne one man show von irgendeinem vogel, der weiss dass die kunden aufgrund der preise eh alles schlucken und trotzdem wieder kommen.


----------



## Aldar (3. Dezember 2017)

Also Aufregung sieht bei mir anders aus...


----------



## AltaSack (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## platt_ziege (3. Dezember 2017)

Aldar schrieb:


> Also Aufregung sieht bei mir anders aus...


danke schön!
aber so ist das mit der wahrnehmung und interpretation dessen...
wenn ich mich aufrege, hört sich das auch gänzlichst anders an ;-)

das bei amazon produktbewertungen wegzensiert werden hab eich auch noch nie erlebt.
bei händlerbewertungen weiss ich es nicht, zu 99% kauf ich wenn nur bei amazon direkt denn aufm marketplace hat man es bei problememn mit dem händler zu tun und nicht mit amazon direkt.
was aber schule macht, was eigentlch nicht gehen dürfte und wo amazon partout jegliche antwort verweigert, ist, dass artikel unter der gleichen nr getauscht werden.
d.h. die vorhandenen bewertungen beziehen sich dann auf ein ganz anderes produkt was nur mitbekommt, wenn von dem vorherigen produkt kundenbilder in den rezensionen vorhanden sind.
hatte amazon 10-15 angeschrieben, aber es wurde wiedermal nur verschlppungstaktik geübt


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Dezember 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Habe meins schon bekommen. Für 250 musst ich dann doch mal zuschlagen.


Stimmt das, dass ich vorn ein neues Kettenblatt brauche? Habe die 11er GX mit Raceface Turbine DM Kurbel.


----------



## demlak (3. Dezember 2017)

nein, stimmt nicht


----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. Dezember 2017)

@platt_ziege 

Doch auch Produktrezessionen werden gestrichen.
Ist mir bei den Bewertungen von meinem TV aufgefallen, die ganzen negativen Kommentare dass der TV surrt wurden entfernt...
seitdem ist mir das auch bei anderen Produkten immer wieder aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> nein, stimmt nicht


Ist ein Xsync Kettenblatt was anderes? Hier bei Punkt 8 genannt.


----------



## demlak (3. Dezember 2017)

Du hast gefragt, ob du ein neues brauchst. Die von dir angestrebte kombi ist nicht empfohlen, aber nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das nicht notwendig.

Das GX 11-Fach blatt hat x-sync und das Eagle blatt hat x-sync 2.

Edit:
bei der kette steht nichtmal irgendwas von irgendeiner x-sync version:
https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/gx-eagle-kette


----------



## decay (3. Dezember 2017)

Der Kette ist X-Sync oder X-Sync 2 egal. Der Antrieb wird etwas leiser und das KB hält mit X-Sync 2 länger.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

Ist auch meine Kenntnis, dass 12fach mit 11fach Kettenblättern zusammenpasst

Die 12fach-Kette ist innen genauso breit und außen schmaler.


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Dezember 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> @platt_ziege
> 
> Doch auch Produktrezessionen werden gestrichen.
> Ist mir bei den Bewertungen von meinem TV aufgefallen, die ganzen negativen Kommentare dass der TV surrt wurden entfernt...
> seitdem ist mir das auch bei anderen Produkten immer wieder aufgefallen.


na ja, letztendlich auch egal, da die bewertungen zunehmend von dienstleistern abgegeben werden.
genau wie diese ganzen angeblichen scheiss kundenservices der hersteller. alles nur dienstleister die dazu dienen den eindruck zu erwecken, als gäbe es so etwas und die kunden würden wert geschätzt, was natürlich alles reines geschwätz ist.


----------



## decay (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Du hast gefragt, ob du ein neues brauchst. Die von dir angestrebte kombi ist nicht empfohlen, aber nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das nicht notwendig.
> 
> Das GX 11-Fach blatt hat x-sync und das Eagle blatt hat x-sync 2.
> 
> ...


Danke euch. Ist denn ein Schaltzug und Außenhülle mit dabei? Wenn nicht, würde ich einfach die vom jetzigen Schaltwerk nehmen. Ist ja noch nicht so alt.

Ist auch dieses kleine Tool zum einstellen dabei?

Ich hab mir das Ding jetzt auch mal bestellt. Das 30er Blatt lasse ich aber erst einmal dran. So groß ist der Unterschied zu 32 auch nicht.


----------



## matsch (3. Dezember 2017)

Einstelllehre und Züge sind dabei.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (4. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Stimmt das, dass ich vorn ein neues Kettenblatt brauche? Habe die 11er GX mit Raceface Turbine DM Kurbel.


Halte ich auch für Schwachsinn. Ich hab mir zwar ein neues Kettenblatt dazu geholt aber nur weil ich 2 Zähne mehr wollte. Brauchen tut man es nicht.


niconj schrieb:


> Danke euch. Ist denn ein Schaltzug und Außenhülle mit dabei? Wenn nicht, würde ich einfach die vom jetzigen Schaltwerk nehmen. Ist ja noch nicht so alt.
> 
> Ist auch dieses kleine Tool zum einstellen dabei?
> 
> Ich hab mir das Ding jetzt auch mal bestellt. Das 30er Blatt lasse ich aber erst einmal dran. So groß ist der Unterschied zu 32 auch nicht.


Schaltzug ja, Außenhülle nein. Und die Einstelllehre wie von meinem Vorredner schon gesagt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Dezember 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Halte ich auch für Schwachsinn. Ich hab mir zwar ein neues Kettenblatt dazu geholt aber nur weil ich 2 Zähne mehr wollte. Brauchen tut man es nicht.
> 
> Schaltzug ja, Außenhülle nein. Und die Einstelllehre wie von meinem Vorredner schon gesagt auch


Bzgl. des Kettenblattes kann es durchaus sein, dass ich ein neues brauche aber nicht wegen der Kettendimensionen. Canyon verkauft mein Spectral auch mit 12fach und dort ist die Kettenlinie 49mm, bei mir 51. Kann schon sein, dass das Probleme macht. Wenn ja, dann kauf ich einfach noch eins nach und nehm dann auch 32T.


----------



## demlak (4. Dezember 2017)

2mm Unterschied bei der Kettenlinie sind absolut vernachlässigbar, wenn man (bitte nicht wertend verstehen) jemand ist, der sich unschlüssig bei dem Kauf eines neuen KB ist. Die Kettenlinie ist so oder so niemals ideal von Werk aus, da sie nicht abbilden kann, in welchen Gängen du am häufigsten fährst.
Von daher: scheiß auf die 2mm so lange, bis sie dich AKTIV stören.

Und nun zurück zu den Schnäppchen? Danke =)


----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Hat beim wohl größten Onlinehändler (kein bikespezifischer), der in ganz D Lager baut,
> von euch auch schon jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass unerwünschtes zensiert wird? Also z.B. berechtigte Kritik
> 
> Vielleicht bestell ich in Zukunft lieber woanders...
> ...


Kommt auf den Verkäufer an. Ich hatte mal einen Bluetooth-Sender bestellt. Nach 3 x Gebrauch ging er dann nicht mehr. Als ich dann nach Ersatz suchte, habe ich, als ich den baugleichen wieder dort vorgeschlagen bekam, erstmal eine negative Kundenbewertung verfasst. Nach 2 Wochen bekam ich eine E-Mail vom Händler/Hersteller, wo das Problem liege und er würde mir gerne helfen, da er meine Kritik gerne abgeändert sehen würde. 3 Wochen später hatte ich einen neuen Sender (der nun funktioniert) und die haben eine gute Rezension. Weltklasse Service. Ich musste keine Rechnung einsenden (die ich nicht mehr hatte), noch nicht mal ein Problem-Vorführ-Video, wie es gerne bei den Chinesen verlangt wird.
Ich habe aber auch schon aufgrund guter Rezensionen Sachen bestellt, wo ich mich hinterher gefragt habe, wie die 100 Leute auf die Idee gekommen sind, dass das Produkt gut sein soll. Hab ich dann zurück geschickt und schlecht bewertet. Da wurde ich dann auch drauf angesprochen vom Verkäufer. Das habe ich aber nicht geändert, weil es da nichts zu beschönigen gab. Ich habe jetzt aber nicht mehr nachgesehen, ob diese Bewertung noch online ist. Wenn ja, dann vermutlich so weit hinten, dass sie Niemand findet.


----------



## Phi-Me (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich traue solch großen Läden sogar zu, dass DU deine Bewertung siehst (gerade wenn es um den Sevice des Kaufhauses geht), andere diese aber nicht eingeblendet bekommen...


----------



## AltaSack (4. Dezember 2017)

technisch machbar ist da sicher einiges... aber ich denke das wäre mittlerweile schon heraus gekommen wenn Amazonien wirklich so verfahren würde


----------



## fone (4. Dezember 2017)

Nachdem man kein einziges Produkt bei Amazon kaufen kann, wenn man sich die negativen Bewertungen durchliest... alles wird offensichtlich nicht gelöscht.

Wenn man allerdings Produktbewertung mit Verkäuferbewertung mischt, dann gehts manchmal nicht durch oder wird gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich nutze die Negativen Bewertungen um über mögliche Fehler meines Einkaufs informiert zu sein, das erleichtert die Entscheidung zur Rücksendung. Spart Zeit weil man sucht den Fehler dann nicht bei sich.


----------



## Immerfahrer (5. Dezember 2017)

Hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## hardtails (5. Dezember 2017)

Immerfahrer schrieb:


> Hier steht viel Blödsinn



Hab es mal ausgebessert


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Dezember 2017)

krux schrieb:


> Arschtrompete für ca. 25 €, noch 4 Tage.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/bike-bags/pp_651602.html



taugt das ding? hat jemand sowas länger als ne woche in gebrauch?


----------



## CrossX (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab für ein ganz ähnliches Modell bei Ali keine 16 Euro bezahlt. Qualität ist, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, für den Preis echt super.
Wenn man nur ab und an mal los zieht, auf jeden Fall top.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Dezember 2017)

ist sowas zum zelt transport gedacht/geeignet?


----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2017)

Bin an solch einer Schwanztasche auch sehr intreressiert



 

auch wenn diese Übersetzung wenig vertrauensfördernd is...


----------



## Rick7 (5. Dezember 2017)

10 l Schwanztasche 
Vorsicht, nicht mit F!cktüten verwechseln.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (5. Dezember 2017)

Bike-Components wirbt für einen Fox Ausverkauf am 6.12 um 0:00 und für Newsletter Empfänger heute schon ab 18Uhr. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das schon die reduzierten Preise sind. Billiger wirds wohl kaum, oder?


----------



## Pilatus (5. Dezember 2017)

Was ist zwischen den Beiden Laufrädern der unterschied?



ma.sel schrieb:


> *DT Swiss Laufradsätze bei CRC:*
> 
> DT Swiss E 1700 Spline Two 650b und 29 für *€369,99*
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/dt-swiss-e-1700-spline-two-mtb-laufrader/rp-prod162556
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (5. Dezember 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bin an solch einer Schwanztasche auch sehr intreressiert


hmm, dann würde mein zelt da ja locker reinpassen...


----------



## sun909 (5. Dezember 2017)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Was ist zwischen den Beiden Laufrädern der unterschied?



Einmal Typ "E", einmal "M".

Details auf der Homepage von DT Swiss oder bei Tante Doogle.

Grüße


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Dezember 2017)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Was ist zwischen den Beiden Laufrädern der unterschied?


204 Gramm, 10kg Maximalbelastung und eine ASTM F2043-13-Klassifizierung.
https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/laufraeder-mtb/all-mountain/m-1700-spline/m-1700-spline-25/
https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/laufraeder-mtb/enduro/e-1700-spline/e-1700-spline-25/


----------



## Kaffeejunk (5. Dezember 2017)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Was ist zwischen den Beiden Laufrädern der unterschied?



M = All Mountain
E = Enduro

Bei 30mm ca 90g Gewichtsunterschied (pro Satz)


----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hmm, dann würde mein zelt da ja locker reinpassen...



Und...testen wir das Ding nun?


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Dezember 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und...testen wir das Ding nun?


ob unsere beide mörder schwänze da reinpassen?
können wir versuchen, vorausgesetzt deiner ist eher klein bis winzig, ansonsten wird das mit sicherheit nix 
aber wozu überhaupt?

aber noch was anderes:
sind die unterschiede zwischen ner 34er float dps und factory und 36, als auch zwischen dps und x sehr gravierend und rechtfertigen die kosten, umbau, zeit etc für mich als wieder einsteiger?
je mehr möglichkeiten man hat, desto mehr kann man ja auch falsch machen


----------



## Blacksheep87 (5. Dezember 2017)

Sinnvoll einen Rockshox Deluxe RT gegen den zu tauschen? 


Stemminator schrieb:


> Fox X2 2Pos. in 230x60 (Metric) für 299€
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...fer-230-x-60-mm-Modell-2017-Werkstatt-p61345/


----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ob unsere beide mörder schwänze da reinpassen?
> können wir versuchen, vorausgesetzt deiner ist eher klein bis winzig, ansonsten wird das mit sicherheit nix
> aber wozu überhaupt?
> 
> ...


Also keine Hilfe...


----------



## Stemminator (5. Dezember 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Sinnvoll einen Rockshox Deluxe RT gegen den zu tauschen?



Auf jedenfall!
Die Abstimmung ist natürlich aufwendiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (5. Dezember 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall!
> Die Abstimmung ist natürlich aufwendiger.



Auch in Verbindung mit einer Pike?
Bin leider etwas Ahnungslos, aber wenn der vorhandene Dämpfer 230x60 hat und der neue auch ist der Federweg der selbe?


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Dezember 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Bin leider etwas Ahnungslos, aber wenn der vorhandene Dämpfer 230x60 hat und der neue auch ist der Federweg der selbe?


Ja. Travel (60mm) * Übersetzung Hinterbau = Federweg.
Allerdings kann sich je nach Dämpfer und Tune natürlich die Charakteristik der Federung ändern.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Dezember 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Also keine Hilfe...


wenn, wie sollte das denn so spontan gehen, oder kann gb inzwischen artikel beamen? ;-)
im moment brauch ich so nen teil nicht, würde es aber gut finden dass es sowas gibt wenn man da halt nen zelt verstaut bekommt.
kauf du mal und berichte ;-)


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Dezember 2017)

un..inc schrieb:


> Superstar Nano X EVO Pedale für £33,49 + £5 Shipping...
> Macht rund 44€...
> https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/nano-x-evo-pedals.htm


ich komme aus dem clickies lager, aber jetzt als wiedereinsteiger wird ja wirklich alles neu für mich sein, geo, lrs grösse, lenkerbreite, scheibenbremsen, fahrwerk etc

da dachte ich mir für den anfang fahr ich dann lieber erstmal flat, später wieder mit clickies.

ist es da notwendig für mein empfinden immer noch so viel geld auszugeben (53€), oder gibt es da empfehlenswerte günstigere alternativen?
geht damit zumindest jetzt ganz sicher nicht in einen bikepark oder derbe downhills runter.
von den 20€ amazon/ebay dingern sollte man aber wohl doch lieber die finger lassen...


----------



## MrBrightside (6. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ich komme aus dem clickies lager, aber jetzt als wiedereinsteiger wird ja wirklich alles neu für mich sein, geo, lrs grösse, lenkerbreite, scheibenbremsen, fahrwerk etc
> 
> da dachte ich mir für den anfang fahr ich dann lieber erstmal flat, später wieder mit clickies.
> 
> ...


Gute Lager, haltbar, leicht, Grip, günstig:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/fire-eye-hot-candy-pedale-/rp-prod119683


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Gute Lager, haltbar, leicht, Grip, günstig:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/fire-eye-hot-candy-pedale-/rp-prod119683


echt, solche nylon teile?
hab eben nur mal bei bei b-d nach preisen sortiert geschaut und da tauchten die HIER mit durchweg guten bewertungen auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (6. Dezember 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> 204 Gramm, 10kg Maximalbelastung und eine ASTM F2043-13-Klassifizierung.
> https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/laufraeder-mtb/all-mountain/m-1700-spline/m-1700-spline-25/
> https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/laufraeder-mtb/enduro/e-1700-spline/e-1700-spline-25/



Vielen Dank für die Auflistung.
Der Unterschied kommt also nur aus der Felge?
war das bei RCZ der Gleiche Satz und auch der gleiche Preis?


----------



## MrBrightside (6. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> echt, solche nylon teile?
> hab eben nur mal bei bei b-d nach preisen sortiert geschaut und da tauchten die HIER mit durchweg guten bewertungen auf


Und die 85 Bewertungen bei Chainreaction reichen dir nicht?


----------



## Aldar (6. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> von den 20€ amazon/ebay dingern sollte man aber wohl doch lieber die finger lassen...


Hab sowohl am Stadtrad als auch am MTB ( http://www.ebay.de/itm/RockBros-Rad...885104?hash=item48a5b717b0:g:vN8AAOSwPCVX624N )welche von Rockbros - soweit unauffällig , halt ist gut und die Pins sind schön Scharf für saubere Schnitte im Schienbein


----------



## feedyourhead (6. Dezember 2017)

Leider vorwiegend Boost bei den bike-components Fox Gabeln...
Kann man ja als Frevel bezeichnen eine breitere (Boost) Stepcast (möglichst schmal gebaut um leicht zu sein) Gabel mit schmalen Laufrädern und Boost-Adaptern zu fahren 

Auch wenn die Preise verlockend sind...


----------



## frittenullnull (6. Dezember 2017)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Leider vorwiegend Boost bei den bike-components Fox Gabeln...
> Kann man ja als Frevel bezeichnen eine breitere (Boost) Stepcast (möglichst schmal gebaut um leicht zu sein) Gabel mit schmalen Laufrädern und Boost-Adaptern zu fahren
> 
> Auch wenn die Preise verlockend sind...


welche suchst du denn? ich seh nämlich schon einige NICHT Boost gabeln…


----------



## feedyourhead (6. Dezember 2017)

Irgendeine 29 Zoll SC, egal ob Factory oder Perfomance aber weiß sollte sie nicht sein 
Die Preise sind konkurrenzlos...


----------



## frittenullnull (6. Dezember 2017)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Irgendeine 29 Zoll SC, egal ob Factory oder Perfomance aber weiß sollte sie nicht sein
> Die Preise sind konkurrenzlos...


ok da sieht es schlecht aus. preise sind echt verrückt


----------



## fone (6. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt hat einer den Tallboy Rahmen weggekauft, der sich gut mit so ner 29er Fox hätte ergänzen lassen können... 

Moment, da waren doch noch andere Größen da von dem gelben Alu-Tallboy, wo ist das denn alles hin? 

und Skandal!
Norrona von Upmove nur in einer Größe bestellt, da ich mir recht sicher war. Und promt zu klein! 
Falls jemand eine
Norrona Falketind Flex1 Pant in XL hat und L braucht, ich hätte eine L in cool black zu tauschen.


----------



## decay (6. Dezember 2017)

Zum Tauschen hab ich leider nix. Die Fjora ist fantastisch, guter Schnapper!


----------



## fone (6. Dezember 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Zum Tauschen hab ich leider nix. Die Fjora ist fantastisch, guter Schnapper!



Ich meine die Falketind (Wander-/Softshell-Hose), die ist der Hammer! Muss ich jetzt unbedingt haben.
Geht leider nur gerade so zu und könnte 2 cm länger sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (6. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> echt, solche nylon teile?



Gibt es so von vielen anderen Herstellern z.B. Nukeproof auch.
Leicht, robust, Pins kann man tauschen...
Fahre diese seit 2-3 Jahren, hab gedacht ich nehme sie als "wegwerf"-Pedale wenn sie nix sein sollten...
Würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen, egtl will ich nix anderes mehr.
Alu, Titan etc zu teuer, nicht besser und schwerer meistens!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...u_dc|pcrid|57477118042|pkw||pmt||prd|441560DE


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Dezember 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Gibt es so von vielen anderen Herstellern z.B. Nukeproof auch.
> Leicht, robust, Pins kann man tauschen...
> Fahre diese seit 2-3 Jahren, hab gedacht ich nehme sie als "wegwerf"-Pedale wenn sie nix sein sollten...
> Würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen, egtl will ich nix anderes mehr.
> Alu, Titan etc zu teuer, nicht besser und schwerer meistens!





MrBrightside schrieb:


> Und die 85 Bewertungen bei Chainreaction reichen dir nicht?


doch klaro. war nur etwas verwundert dass es sowas in "hochwertig" gibt.
allerdings komm ich mir dem aufgerufenen preis krass verarscht vor ;-)
mal gucken, vielleicht gibs die ja mal im angebot für nen zehner ;-)



fone schrieb:


> Ich meine die Falketind (Wander-/Softshell-Hose), die ist der Hammer! Muss ich jetzt unbedingt haben.
> Geht leider nur gerade so zu und könnte 2 cm länger sein.


ja, die hose ist klasse. ich hatte es irgendwo anders schonmal erwähnt, es gibt im outdoor klamotten bereich nichts besseres als norrona und klattermusen, danach kommt arcteryx.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Dezember 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Gibt es so von vielen anderen Herstellern z.B. Nukeproof auch.
> Leicht, robust, Pins kann man tauschen...
> Fahre diese seit 2-3 Jahren, hab gedacht ich nehme sie als "wegwerf"-Pedale wenn sie nix sein sollten...
> Würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen, egtl will ich nix anderes mehr.
> Alu, Titan etc zu teuer, nicht besser und schwerer meistens!


Exustar p 525  36,-    ? gr.
Expedo Spry    59,-   260gr.


----------



## MrBrightside (7. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> doch klaro. war nur etwas verwundert dass es sowas in "hochwertig" gibt.
> allerdings komm ich mir dem aufgerufenen preis krass verarscht vor ;-)
> mal gucken, vielleicht gibs die ja mal im angebot für nen zehner ;-)
> ...



Kannst für nen 10er auch was haben.
Auf das "hochwertig" musst dann halt größtenteils verzichten.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/wellgo-b109-plastik-pedale-/rp-prod70423


----------



## AltaSack (7. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Kannst für nen 10er auch was haben.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/wellgo-b109-plastik-pedale-/rp-prod70423


und das Beste:
Nie wieder Pins verlieren oder im Unterschenkel steckend heraus pulen müssen - nicht mal zerschrammtes Alu noch möglich.
Sozusagen eine win-win-Situation!


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Auf das "hochwertig" musst dann halt größtenteils verzichten.





AltaSack schrieb:


> Sozusagen eine win-win-Situation!


 
ohne scheiss, wenn die dinger nen paar monate halten, find ich die sogar sehr passend.
denn auf pins im schienbein hab so gar keinen bock und die wahrscheinlichkeit ist wahrscheinlich nicht mal gering, dass so was passiert auf einem vollkommen neuen rad, feeling und off zeit. 
da ist mehr als genug fehlerpotential meinerseits vorhanden und dann noch hochkarätige pedalverletzungsgefahr wg pins?am besten mach ich mir dann auch noch gleich meine neue fjora hose mit kaputt 
ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass die eingewöhnung jetzt nicht ewig dauert, denn damals hab ich mich nicht grad ungeschickt angestellt und ohne clickies zu fahren, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## MrBrightside (7. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> [emoji38]
> 
> ohne scheiss, wenn die dinger nen paar monate halten, find ich die sogar sehr passend.
> denn auf pins im schienbein hab so gar keinen bock und die wahrscheinlichkeit ist wahrscheinlich nicht mal gering, dass so was passiert auf einem vollkommen neuen rad, feeling und off zeit.
> ...


Solange es trocken ist, kannst problemlos mit Plastikpins fahren. Wird ziemlich rutschig bei Nässe und Matsch.


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Solange es trocken ist, kannst problemlos mit Plastikpins fahren. Wird ziemlich rutschig bei Nässe und Matsch.


ach ja, danke für den hinweis. das kommt dabei raus wenn man mit kaum schlaf an sachen ran geht, wo man klar denken können sollte.
damit fallen die natürlich gleich wieder raus, denn wenn möchte ich ja auch jetzt fahren und nicht erst 4 monaten.
ich freu mich eh schon wie ein kleines kind aufs neue radl


----------



## Martina H. (7. Dezember 2017)

... da wir gerade bei der Falketind sind 

Hat schonmal jemand die Bitihon in den Fingern gehabt? Vergleich?

Ich brauche für den Sommer eine leichte Hose, die ich gut ins Gepäck "prummeln" kann und die sich optimalerweise gut zur 3/4tel Hose hochkrempeln lässt.

Bitihorn? Falketind? Andere?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (7. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Exustar p 525  36,-    ? gr.
> Expedo Spry    59,-   260gr.


 
Exustar mit 375g schwerer und teurer wie gesagt. 
Die expedo sind wirklich leicht für den Preis. Ob die Pins was taugen bezweifle ich aber. Wäre aber mal einen Test wert... aber wie gesagt ebenfalls doppelt so teuer.


----------



## dragonjackson (7. Dezember 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Exustar mit 375g schwerer und teurer wie gesagt.
> Die expedo sind wirklich leicht für den Preis. Ob die Pins was taugen bezweifle ich aber. Wäre aber mal einen Test wert... aber wie gesagt ebenfalls doppelt so teuer.



Ich hatte die Expedo auf dem alten Freerider. Sind top Pedale für den Preis. Mache meine Pins bei allen Pedalen mit Schraubensicherung fest, daher auch wenig Probleme. Ansonsten sehr unauffällig gut. 
Fahre altuell die Sudpin4, die haben mehr Grip, aber fast schon zu viel. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Dezember 2017)

Sehr gute Plastepedale mit extra dünnen Pins, fahre ich seit zwei Jahren (als Azonic gelabelt):
https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/fahr...m-herrsteller-nukeproof/705j36k85u61l902.html


----------



## hasardeur (7. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sehr gute Plastepedale mit extra dünnen Pins, fahre ich seit zwei Jahren (als Azonic gelabelt):
> https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/fahr...m-herrsteller-nukeproof/705j36k85u61l902.html




Kann ich bestätigen. Die fährt mein Sohn auch und sind griffiger sowie robuster, als meine 120€-Pedale.


----------



## Olli23 (7. Dezember 2017)

Habe mit dennen bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
https://www.amazon.de/Willyn-Anti-R...id=1512636013&sr=8-5&keywords=MTB+Flat+Pedals


----------



## Ghoste (7. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sehr gute Plastepedale mit extra dünnen Pins, fahre ich seit zwei Jahren (als Azonic gelabelt):
> https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/fahr...m-herrsteller-nukeproof/705j36k85u61l902.html



Das sind genau die oben von mir genannten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Dezember 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Exustar mit 375g schwerer und teurer wie gesagt.
> Die expedo sind wirklich leicht für den Preis. Ob die Pins was taugen bezweifle ich aber. Wäre aber mal einen Test wert... aber wie gesagt ebenfalls doppelt so teuer.


375gr. geht doch noch, und die Dinger halten. Beim Kollegen ohne Pflege seit drei Jahren am Downhiller, hab sie mir auch gekauft. Die Spry fahre ich jetzt zwei Jahre, alles super.Die Pins hab ich direkt gegen Madenschrauben getauscht.


platt_ziege schrieb:


> ￼
> wenn die dinger nen paar monate halten, find ich die sogar sehr passend.
> am besten mach ich mir dann auch noch gleich meine neue fjora hose mit kaputt


Ok, 100 Euro Hosen müssen mit 10 Euro Pedalen kompensiert werden. Ich glaube, wir haben andere Ansichten über Investitionen ums Thema Fahrrad


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Dezember 2017)

Die alten Nukeproof Electron ohne Evo bin ich längere Zeit gefahren. Grip war ziemlich gut, und gehalten haben sie auch. Bei zwei Crashs der Kategorie Zehenbruch hab ich die Achse verbogen, das Pedal an sich hat aber gehalten. Ersatzachsen gibt es aber leider für die Electrons nicht (nur für die Neutrons, zumindest damals).
Ein Nachteil des Plastikpedals tritt allerdings zutage, wenn man sich einen Pin absäbelt. Dann kann es ein, dass man diesen nicht mehr ohne weiteres herausdrehen kann, und/oder dass sich bei dem Versuch die im Plastik eingelassene Mutter mitdreht, wodurch sie nicht mehr fest sitzt.
Abhilfe: einen abgebrochenen und verbogenen Pin zuerst abdremeln, und wenn der Sitz der Mutter rundgedreht ist, diese mit Sekundenkleber festkleben.


----------



## freetourer (7. Dezember 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Race Face Turbine Kurbel mit 32er Blatt und Innenlager. (welches - keine Ahnung)
> 
> 110euro
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/racefa...h-direct-mount-32t-bb-black-3fc293126141.html




Und welche Kurbellänge?


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Dezember 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Finde den M1600 LRS mit 1800g, 30/35mm, 27,5", Straightpull Naben, für 250€ ganz interessant!


ich finde die Angaben dazu etwas dürftig. Ich nehme an 350er Ratchet-Naben wie bei dem M1700. Aber welche Felge? 35mm Innen- oder Außenweite?


mobil gesendet


----------



## Phi-Me (7. Dezember 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und welche Kurbellänge?


Vollkommen egal, ist inzwischen eh ausverkauft...


----------



## frittenullnull (7. Dezember 2017)

da sich ja sicher mehrere hier bei BC  eine fox gabel oder dämpfer bestellt haben, gebe ich euch den guten rat genau zu checken ob es auch die richtigen artikel sind.
bei mir kam gleich mal eine falsche gabel an


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2017)

krux schrieb:


> Arschtrompete für ca. 25 €, noch 4 Tage.
> https://www.gearbest.com/bike-bags/pp_651602.html



grad bestellt für 21.25€
da machsch nix falsch...


----------



## Stemminator (7. Dezember 2017)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ich finde die Angaben dazu etwas dürftig. Ich nehme an 350er Ratchet-Naben wie bei dem M1700. Aber welche Felge? 35mm Innen- oder Außenweite?
> 
> 
> mobil gesendet



Schaut aus wie der M1700 (?)

lg
Daniel


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Dezember 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie der M1700 (?)


Aber die hat doch die gesteckte Version der M481, oder. Da steht was von asymmetrischer Felge. 



mobil gesendet


----------



## Sid211985 (7. Dezember 2017)

Hi
Das ist mein Schnäppchen.
YT Noton fast Komplett. Gabel und Dämpfer brauchen einen Service. Felge vorne muss ich neu machen. Rest funktioniert einwandfrei. 
225€ habe ich bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Dezember 2017)

wo gabs denn denn alten Schinken 
aber fuer 225 muss man da zuschlagen 
schon allein wegen der Hammerschmidt


----------



## Sid211985 (7. Dezember 2017)

Bei Kleinanzeigen. Da konnt ich nicht nein sagen. Da ich noch Diverse Teile im Keller liegen habe wird es ein Freeride Bike für unter 500€. Muss nur  Speichen Felge und den Dämpfer erneuern.


Die Hammerschmidt find ich sauber geil. Kommt aber an mein Hardtail dran


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Dezember 2017)

26"


----------



## Sid211985 (7. Dezember 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> 26"


Fahre ich bisher nur. 2x Hardtail und jetzt das Noton


----------



## rebirth (7. Dezember 2017)

wartool schrieb:


> bad news vom rcz E1650 Schnapper.. mein Hr kam mit 148 Boost.. angekündigt waren 142.. ist das bei allen so?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


Den möchtest du nicht gegen einen non boost tauschen, oder?


----------



## Floga (7. Dezember 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> da sich ja sicher mehrere hier bei BC  eine fox gabel oder dämpfer bestellt haben, gebe ich euch den guten rat genau zu checken ob es auch die richtigen artikel sind.
> bei mir kam gleich mal eine falsche gabel an



Stimmt


----------



## frittenullnull (7. Dezember 2017)

Floga schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich habe auch die GRIP Variante statt FIT4 erhalten.
> Vorsicht: Auf dem Etikett steht FIT4, die Gabel ist GRIP
> 
> ... ist das der Trick an der Sache?



 auf der plastikverpackung klebte bei mir auch ein FIT4 aufkleber drauf in der verpackung war dann allerdings eine Grip Rhythm 51 
der service von BC meinte am Telefon, dass FOX die vielleicht falsch verpackt hat…


----------



## Floga (7. Dezember 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> auf der plastikverpackung klebte bei mir auch ein FIT4 aufkleber drauf in der verpackung war dann allerdings eine Grip Rhythm 51
> der service von BC meinte am Telefon, dass FOX die vielleicht falsch verpackt hat…



Mit welchem Ergebnis?
Bekommst die korrekte nachgeliefert?


----------



## frittenullnull (7. Dezember 2017)

Floga schrieb:


> Mit welchem Ergebnis?
> Bekommst die korrekte nachgeliefert?
> 
> Ich habe die nun mal per Mail kontaktiert. Wenn das im großen Stil passiert ist, haben die bei BC nun richtig Spaß.



Anscheinend bekomm ich eine richtige geliefert welche für mich jetzt beiseite gelegt wurde und nochmal auf Richtigkeit kontrolliert wird. Versand wird sie wohl wenn die falsche morgen bei Ihnen eintrifft. Ich hab mir parallel dazu heute nochmal eine FIT4 bestellt weil ich auf das beiseite legen nicht vertraut habe. Die sollte morgen kommen, es bleibst spannend... ich glaube auch, dass da recht bald Land unter sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbQ (8. Dezember 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> Anscheinend bekomm ich eine richtige geliefert welche für mich jetzt beiseite gelegt wurde und nochmal auf Richtigkeit kontrolliert wird. Versand wird sie wohl wenn die falsche morgen bei Ihnen eintrifft. Ich hab mir parallel dazu heute nochmal eine FIT4 bestellt weil ich auf das beiseite legen nicht vertraut habe. Die sollte morgen kommen, es bleibst spannend... ich glaube auch, dass da recht bald Land unter sein wird




Ich arbeite zufällig bei einem großen ec Unternehmen.
Die Jungs tun mir jetzt schon leid..meine wurde auch falsch geliefert!

Wenn es aber Kunden gibt, die trotz einer laufenden Retouren/Austausch Abwicklung nochmal bestellen...dabei wieder min eine Retoure verursachen...das zeug sinnlos durch die republik befördern lassen..was wieder nachkontrolle etc. mit sich bringt.....na dann ist wirklich Land unter!


----------



## frittenullnull (8. Dezember 2017)

bbQ schrieb:


> Ich arbeite zufällig bei einem großen ec Unternehmen.
> Die Jungs tun mir jetzt schon leid..meine wurde auch falsch geliefert!
> 
> Wenn es aber Kunden gibt, die trotz einer laufenden Retouren/Austausch Abwicklung nochmal bestellen...dabei wieder min eine Retoure verursachen...das zeug sinnlos durch die republik befördern lassen..was wieder nachkontrolle etc. mit sich bringt.....na dann ist wirklich Land unter!



Hast mich falsch verstanden. Wenn ich am Ende wirklich zwei FIT4 habe, werde ich die auch behalten und nicht wieder weg schicken. Bin selbst kein Freund davon alles hin und her zu schicken...

Und ob jetzt ich nochmal eine Bestell oder jemand anderst sollte nicht viel ausmachen, da es ja auf eine neue Bestellnummer läuft etc...


----------



## bbQ (8. Dezember 2017)

Da hab ich dich tatsächlich falsch verstanden...wenn die sie beide behälst, ist das natürlich der richtige Weg!


----------



## wartool (8. Dezember 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> Den möchtest du nicht gegen einen non boost tauschen, oder?


sorry.. hat sich erledigt. die endkappen waren falsch bzw verkantet und deshalb hatte ich 148 gemessen

Es waren 142er Naben


----------



## Bois_Wood (8. Dezember 2017)

wie ist das mit den fox gabeln bei bc? interessant für mich wäre eine 29er sc 32, da gibts aber nur boost. brauche aber 100mm. gibts adapter?oder bedeutet das automatisch neue vorderradnabe?


----------



## CrossX (8. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt Boost Adapter. Je nach vorhandener Nabe direkt beim Hersteller, oder auch universelle
Sowas zb
https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Conversion-Kit-Boost-Adapter-Front-6-hole-15x110-Boost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bois_Wood (8. Dezember 2017)

danke für die schnelle antwort, dann kommt diese gabel:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...ctory-Boost-Federgabel-2017-Werkstatt-p61606/

in frage. gibts dafür auch remote-hebel, die nur die gabel ansteuern und nix mit dem dämpfer zu tun haben? der im inserat verlinkte sieht so aus wie ein hebel für beides.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2017)

fone schrieb:


> ...
> Norrona von Upmove nur in einer Größe bestellt, da ich mir recht sicher war. Und promt zu klein!
> Falls jemand eine
> Norrona Falketind Flex1 Pant in XL hat und L braucht, ich hätte eine L in cool black zu tauschen.


Meine XL ist mir zu weit und zu kurz. https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1049050-norrona-fjora-flex1-lang-cool-black-xl


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2017)

... ich zitier mich mal selbst:



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da wir gerade bei der Falketind sind
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand die Bitihon in den Fingern gehabt? Vergleich?
> 
> ...


----------



## decay (8. Dezember 2017)

@Martina H. Bitihorn, sonst gibts auch von jeder anderen Marke so leichte Softshells zum Wandern.


----------



## fone (8. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine XL ist mir zu weit und zu kurz. https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1049050-norrona-fjora-flex1-lang-cool-black-xl


Schade. Zu spät. Die fjora in xl ist schon bestellt. 
Die falketind gibt's nimmer in xl. ☹


----------



## Ahija (8. Dezember 2017)

Gibts grad irgendwo Rahmen aus 2016/2017 im Angebot? Endurobereich, 160mm Federweg, L / XL sollte schon sein


----------



## FrankNL (8. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine XL ist mir zu weit und zu kurz. https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1049050-norrona-fjora-flex1-lang-cool-black-xl


Hab dich ein anfrage geschickt.
Frank


----------



## Steefan (8. Dezember 2017)

Floga schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich habe auch die GRIP Variante statt FIT4 erhalten.
> Vorsicht: Auf dem Etikett steht FIT4, die Gabel ist GRIP



War das die hier?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...f-Set-Boost-Federgabel-2017-Werkstatt-p61340/

Ich habe meine noch nicht erhalten... aber ich befürchte nach den Schilderungen hier auch eine GRIP-Gabel zu bekommen.


----------



## ernmar (8. Dezember 2017)

Auf dem Bild ist aber auch keine Fit4 3Pos Dämpfung abgebildet. Der blaue Hebel sieht stark nach Grip oder Rhythm aus.


----------



## Steefan (8. Dezember 2017)

Ja, hast Du recht... Grrrmpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.sel (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe auch eine GRIP statt FIT4 erhalten. BC will sich nach Absprache mit dem Einkauf per Mail melden.


----------



## Floga (8. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## ernmar (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe sie zwar nicht bestellt, aber ich gehe davon aus, die korrekte Gabel wird es nicht geben. Es wird sich um einen Fehler in der Anzeigenbeschreibung handeln. Eigentlich gibt es die Performance Line doch auch nur mit Grip im Aftermarkt, oder? Performance Gabeln mit Fit4 gibt es meiner Info nach nur als OEM Ware und dann als "Performance Elite"


----------



## Steefan (8. Dezember 2017)

Floga schrieb:


> Ja war diese!



Danke



Floga schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand die korrekte 29er Gabel bekommen?



Würde mich auch interessieren...



Floga schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen auf dem Bild nach möglichen "Fehlern" zu suchen.



Ist auch nicht zumutbar... in Artikeltext & Beschreibung steht insgesamt 4x "FIT4" - das sollte der Maßstab sein.


----------



## Floga (8. Dezember 2017)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich habe sie zwar nicht bestellt, aber ich gehe davon aus, die korrekte Gabel wird es nicht geben. Es wird sich um einen Fehler in der Anzeigenbeschreibung handeln. Eigentlich gibt es die Performance Line doch auch nur mit Grip im Aftermarkt, oder? Performance Gabeln mit Fit4 gibt es meiner Info nach nur als OEM Ware und dann als "Performance Elite"



Es ist tatsächlich OEM Ware die hier vertickt wird. Das sagt auch die Gabel ID C9WP aus.


BC hat eben nochmal angerufen. Es hat wohl doch ein gewisses Ausmaß angenommen "größter Fehler der uns je passiert ist“
Preis ist dennoch genial. Aber ich will auch unbedingt FIT4, daher gibt´s leider eine Retoure.


----------



## JBL4435 (8. Dezember 2017)

Achtung!
Gleiches bei den Dämpfern
Wollte mir den bestellen
https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...fer-200-x-57-mm-Modell-2017-Werkstatt-p61636/

Zur Sicherheit habe ich 2x nachgefragt ob der Dämpfer standard tune hat, weil der code auf dem Bild Ellsworth OEM sagt und im Text nichts steht (stand) Antwort: ja, standard tune.

Heute wollte ich bestellen und jetzt steht da:
Es handelt sich um eine spezielle OEM-Ausführung, die im Dämpfer-Tune von der AM-Ware abweicht.

Bin jetzt echt sauer!

Da bestelle ich lieber bei der nächsten Fox Aktion bei RCZ


----------



## frittenullnull (8. Dezember 2017)

Oha, jetzt wurden auch die ganzen Beschreibungen auf der BC Seite geändert!


----------



## Upgrayedd (8. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

hab mir am Mittwoch bei BC die Fox 36er in 170 mm bestellt. Stand ja eigentlich dran sofort verfügbar. Jetzt soll sie aber erst Anfang Januar lieferbar sein..... jmd. das selbe Problem?


----------



## ernmar (8. Dezember 2017)

Meine ist auch noch nicht gekommen, habe aber auch noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bzgl. Lieferung.

Aber jetzt lassen wir dort erstmal wieder Ruhe einkehren. Da scheint wohl gerade viel los zu sein =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (8. Dezember 2017)

ernmar schrieb:


> Meine ist auch noch nicht gekommen, habe aber auch noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bzgl. Lieferung.
> 
> Aber jetzt lassen wir dort erstmal wieder Ruhe einkehren. Da scheint wohl gerade viel los zu sein =)


ich glaub auch, dass BC sich zuerst mal selbst im klaren werden muss, was für gabeln sie da wirklich von fox bekommen haben und was verkauft wird


----------



## saturno (8. Dezember 2017)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mir am Mittwoch bei BC die Fox 36er in 170 mm bestellt. Stand ja eigentlich dran sofort verfügbar. Jetzt soll sie aber erst Anfang Januar lieferbar sein..... jmd. das selbe Problem?



scheint gang und gebe zu sein. ein dämpfer sollte verfügbar sein, dann erst am 8.1. und nun storniert......


----------



## Upgrayedd (8. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt schießen die von BC ja echt den Vogel ab. Gabel wurde bei mir storniert, da nicht mehr verfügbar...


----------



## JDEM (8. Dezember 2017)

Da hab ich wohl Glück gehabt - hab die billige Rythm bestellt, wurde auch ausgeliefert und ist morgen hier!


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2017)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Jetzt schießen die von BC ja echt den Vogel ab. Gabel wurde bei mir storniert, da nicht mehr verfügbar...


Wo is dein Problem?
Du wolltest ein Schnäppchen machen,
viele andere auch.
Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.

Eine Eingangsbestätigung der Bestellung ist keine Bestellbestätigung.
So steht es in allen AGB...


----------



## MrBrightside (8. Dezember 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Gibts grad irgendwo Rahmen aus 2016/2017 im Angebot? Endurobereich, 160mm Federweg, L / XL sollte schon sein


Intense Tracer bei RCZ

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/intens...c-carbon-size-l-black-int-f-6tc7frml-blk.html

code: RCZITN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacher (8. Dezember 2017)

thegab schrieb:


> *RockShox Federgabel Dämpferpumpe - bis 20 bar (300 psi)* für 21,21€ bei Amazon
> 
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/amazon...r-300-psi-pvg-2880-eur-ersparnis-2635-1091067


Ist die Dämpferpumpe zu empfehlen?


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2017)

Hacher schrieb:


> Ist die Dämpferpumpe zu empfehlen?


Wenn du danach exakte Werte einstellen willst vergess es... meine zeigte im Leerlauf schon 40psi...


----------



## hasardeur (8. Dezember 2017)

Weder zu empfehlen, noch ein Schnapper. Gibt es im Bikemarkt zuhauf für weniger.


----------



## xlacherx (8. Dezember 2017)

Hacher schrieb:


> Ist die Dämpferpumpe zu empfehlen?



Kauf dir ne andere. Ich fand die vom Griff hinten immer total bescheiden. 
Oder kauf sie im bikemarkt oder so. Die gibt's zu jeder Gabel oder Dämpfer von rs dazu


----------



## Upgrayedd (8. Dezember 2017)

schon abgeregt... danke für die Belehrung


----------



## piilu (8. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Intense Tracer bei RCZ
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/intens...c-carbon-size-l-black-int-f-6tc7frml-blk.html
> 
> code: RCZITN


Voll sie komische Geo entspricht eger nem M Rahmen das 480er Sattelrohr hauts dann richtig raus


----------



## MrBrightside (9. Dezember 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Voll sie komische Geo entspricht eger nem M Rahmen das 480er Sattelrohr hauts dann richtig raus


Die Geo ist wohl schon etwas älter.

http://enduro-mtb.com/first-ride-das-neue-intense-tracer-275-carbon/


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Dezember 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand die Bitihon in den Fingern gehabt? Vergleich?Ich brauche für den Sommer eine leichte Hose, die ich gut ins Gepäck "prummeln" kann und die sich optimalerweise gut zur 3/4tel Hose hochkrempeln lässt.


die bitihorn ist meine absolute lieblingshose sobald es wärmer ist. ultra leicht, widerstandsfähig, winddicht.



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ok, 100 Euro Hosen müssen mit 10 Euro Pedalen kompensiert werden. Ich glaube, wir haben andere Ansichten über Investitionen ums Thema Fahrrad


kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber wahrscheinlich hast du nicht gelesen, dass ich die pedal nur für den wiedereinstieg übergangsweise benötige, während ich die hose schon ein paar jahrzehnte konstant nutzen möchte ;-)



Floga schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich OEM Ware die hier vertickt wird. Das sagt auch die Gabel ID C9WP aus.
> Es hat wohl doch ein gewisses Ausmaß angenommen "größter Fehler der uns je passiert ist".
> Bei Fox muss der Fehler passiert sein.





frittenullnull schrieb:


> ich glaub auch, dass BC sich zuerst mal selbst im klaren werden muss, was für gabeln sie da wirklich von fox bekommen haben und was verkauft wird


ich glaube nicht dass sie die lieferung von fox haben. klingt für mich wie nen container schnäppchen aus usbekistan ;-)



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn du danach exakte Werte einstellen willst vergess es...





hasardeur schrieb:


> Weder zu empfehlen, noch ein Schnapper.





xlacherx schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne andere.


und welche pumpe ist jetzt empfehlenswert?


----------



## hasardeur (9. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> und welche pumpe ist jetzt empfehlenswert?



Den einen Tipp gibt es nicht. SKS, Lezyne, Topeak, aber auch andere Marken haben gute Pumpen.


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Den einen Tipp gibt es nicht. SKS, Lezyne, Topeak, aber auch andere Marken haben gute Pumpen.


hmmm, und nur die von rockshox sollen nix taugen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. Dezember 2017)

Kauf Dir das Ding und mach Deine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Dezember 2017)

Ist das hier noch der Schnäppchenthread...?


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Dezember 2017)

Ja aber der Laberthread, jetz is halt grad Gelaber angesagt
Muss  auma sein....


----------



## dirk75 (10. Dezember 2017)

BC hat am Freitag meine bestellte 36'er in 29" mit 150 mm auch storniert, hat die überhaupt jemand bekommen der hier mitliest ?
Schade hätte mir gut gepasst ins Stumpi.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## Martina H. (10. Dezember 2017)

@platt_ziege 

Danke für die Einschätzung 

Dämpferpumpe: Topeak Pocketshock, die ist ganz praktisch, da die zusätzliche Verriegelung  den Luftverlust beim Abnehmen verhindert.


----------



## Ahija (10. Dezember 2017)

@Martina H. Danke für den Link, die muss ich mir mal ansehen. Der Luftverlust beim Abnehmen kostet mich oftmals fast 15psi bei meiner günstigen Pumpe..


----------



## hasardeur (10. Dezember 2017)

Das ist ein verbreiteter Irrglaube. Der Druckverlust beim Abnehmen ist gering, da in Pumpe und Luftkammer derselbe Druck ist. Ein geringer Druckunterschiede genügt schon, damit das Ventil der Luftkammer schließt. Die Luft entweicht aus der Pumpe. Genauso entsteht der Druckverlust beim Aufstecken der Pumpe, da der Druckausgleich in die Pumpe erfolgt. Daran ändern auch irgendwelche Ventile an der Pumpe nix, sondern lediglich ein „Vorpumpen“, wobei man den Pumpendruck vorab an den Druck der Luftkammer angleicht.
Sollte dennoch beim Abnehmen der Pumpe deutlich Druck aus der Luftkammer entweichen, sollte man vielleicht mal den Ventileinsatz tauschen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das ist ein verbreiteter Irrglaube. Der Druckverlust beim Abnehmen ist gering, da in Pumpe und Luftkammer derselbe Druck ist. Ein geringer Druckunterschiede genügt schon, damit das Ventil der Luftkammer schließt. Die Luft entweicht aus der Pumpe. Genauso entsteht der Druckverlust beim Aufstecken der Pumpe, da der Druckausgleich in die Pumpe erfolgt. Daran ändern auch irgendwelche Ventile an der Pumpe nix, sondern lediglich ein „Vorpumpen“, wobei man den Pumpendruck vorab an den Druck der Luftkammer ausweicht.
> Sollte dennoch beim Abnehmen der Pumpe deutlich Druck aus der Luftkammer entweichen, sollte man vielleicht mal den Ventileinsatz tauschen.


Ja,ähh,NEIN!


----------



## hardtails (10. Dezember 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> @Martina H. Danke für den Link, die muss ich mir mal ansehen. Der Luftverlust beim Abnehmen kostet mich oftmals fast 15psi bei meiner günstigen Pumpe..



nein, der beim wieder drauf schrauben kostet dich die 15psi
denn da wird der schlau h etc wieder mit Druck gefüllt, aus der gabel\dämpfer
beim abschrauben entweicht nur die Luft aus der pumpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (10. Dezember 2017)

dirk75 schrieb:


> BC hat am Freitag meine bestellte 36'er in 29" mit 150 mm auch storniert, hat die überhaupt jemand bekommen der hier mitliest ?
> Schade hätte mir gut gepasst ins Stumpi.
> 
> Grüße Dirk



Eine 36er RC2 Factory Fit 29? - Die habe ich auch bestellt.


----------



## veraono (10. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das ist ein verbreiteter Irrglaube. Der Druckverlust beim Abnehmen ist gering, da in Pumpe und Luftkammer derselbe Druck ist. Ein geringer Druckunterschiede genügt schon, damit das Ventil der Luftkammer schließt. Die Luft entweicht aus der Pumpe. Genauso entsteht der Druckverlust beim Aufstecken der Pumpe, da der Druckausgleich in die Pumpe erfolgt. Daran ändern auch irgendwelche Ventile an der Pumpe nix, sondern lediglich ein „Vorpumpen“, wobei man den Pumpendruck vorab an den Druck der Luftkammer ausweicht.
> Sollte dennoch beim Abnehmen der Pumpe deutlich Druck aus der Luftkammer entweichen, sollte man vielleicht mal den Ventileinsatz tauschen.


Dachte ich auch immer und ist sicher die häufigste Erklärung. Aber die Ventileinsätze und  Pumpenköpfe unterliegen scheinbar solchen Streuungen, dass es in seltenen Fällen tatsächlich zu Luftverlußt kommen könnte (hat jedenfalls jemand der sich mit Ventilen und Streuungen beschäftigen muss,  der Herr @chickadeehill,  Entwickler der AWK so geschrieben).


----------



## hasardeur (10. Dezember 2017)

Dennoch entsteht der größte Verlust und der auch garantiert beim Druckausgleich in die Pumpe, gerade bei Luftkammern mit kleinen Volumina, wie an Dämpfern.
Am besten ist eine Pumpe, die man erst luftdicht aufschrauben kann und dann das Ventil mechanisch, entweder mit einem Hebel oder mit einem Drehmechanismus öffnet. So kann man ganz gut die Pumpe vorab auf den Systemdruck anpassen. Bei Abschrauben der Pumpe schließt dieser Mechanismus aber nicht das Ventil, da es durch den identischen Druck in beiden Systemen offen gehalten wird. Hier muss man also erst diesen Ventilöffnungsmechanismus wieder in die Ausgangsstellung bringen und dann den Druck in der Pumpe ablassen. Dasselbe geht aber auch bei einfacheren Pumpen, wenn man hier die Verschraubung etwas lockert und dann Druck ablässt. Das braucht lediglich etwas mehr Übung.



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja,ähh,NEIN!



Gesundheit!


----------



## dirk75 (10. Dezember 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Eine 36er RC2 Factory Fit 29? - Die habe ich auch bestellt.



Ja die 36 RC2 Fit4 29" mit 150.

Im Angebot war noch ne 36'er Performance Grip mit 140mm, wäre mir aber im Unterschied zu gering zu meiner aktuellen 34'er Fit4 mit 140mm.


----------



## freetourer (10. Dezember 2017)

dirk75 schrieb:


> Ja die 36 RC2 Fit4 29" mit 150.
> 
> Im Angebot war noch ne 36'er Performance Grip mit 140mm, wäre mir aber im Unterschied zu gering zu meiner aktuellen 34'er Fit4 mit 140mm.



Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich meine erhalte. 

Die armen Jungs und Mädels bei bc. - Das waren bestimmt ziemlich stressige Tage, wenn da falsche Beschreibungen und Lagerbestände eingepflegt waren.


----------



## dirk75 (10. Dezember 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich meine erhalte.
> 
> Die armen Jungs und Mädels bei bc. - Das waren bestimmt ziemlich stressige Tage, wenn da falsche Beschreibungen und Lagerbestände eingepflegt waren.



Na dann mal viel Glück mit der Bestellung und gib mal bitte ne Rückmeldung was rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (10. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> und welche pumpe ist jetzt empfehlenswert?



Giyo gs-01 zB https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/giyo-daempferpumpe-mit-manometer-gs-01-28413

Hatte vorher die SKS SAM, finde die Giyo besser.


----------



## saturno (11. Dezember 2017)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Giyo gs-01 zB https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/giyo-daempferpumpe-mit-manometer-gs-01-28413
> 
> Hatte vorher die SKS SAM, finde die Giyo besser.



dafür ist der service und die ersatzteilversorgung bei sks besser


----------



## fone (11. Dezember 2017)

Edit: war die falsche Pumpe...

Ich hatte die Giro und vor etlichen Jahren zusätzlich die *Topeak Pocket Shock *gekauft. Die Giro nehm ich nur noch wenn ich die *Topeak Pocket Shock* gerade nicht finde.
Allein der Aufschraubmenchanismus ist schon sehr angenehm. Die *Topeak Pocket Shock* verhält sich genau so wie ich es mir wünsche.


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Dezember 2017)

fone schrieb:


> .... Die Giro nehm ich nur noch wenn ich die SAM gerade nicht finde...


ich bin immer wieder froh, dass ich nicht der einzige mit schwarzen löchern in der werkstatt bin.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe in der Werkstatt Wurmlöcher. Die Dinge verschwinden nicht für immer, sondern tauchen irgendwann in der Zukunft wieder auf.

Die SAM hatte ich auch, war nicht sonderlich robust, aber viel zu groß.


----------



## fone (11. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die SAM hatte ich auch, war nicht sonderlich robust, aber viel zu groß.


Ah! zum Glück habe ich die Topeak Pocket Shock und nicht die SKS... ich Dödel


----------



## Ahija (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab da heut was geschossen, nun passt mein Hinterrad nicht mehr ins neue.

Suche 12x148 HR, 6-Loch, 30mm Innenbreite bei 2,4er Baron/Kaiser denke ich ist angemessen.
Nix besonderes, nix billiges. Schwarz gefällt mir.
Hat da jemand was gesehen? Zur Not auch im Set mit 15x100 VR. Lieber aber nur ein Hinterrad


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Dezember 2017)

Adapter gibts von 12x142 auf 148 - außer du hast Centerlock.

Gibt nen Thread im Forum dazu.


----------



## AnAx (11. Dezember 2017)

Inzwischen gibts auch für centerlock Adapter von 142mm auf 148mm, zum Beispiel bei R2 Bike.

Habe allerdings bisher keine Erfahrungen damit...


----------



## Ahija (11. Dezember 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Adapter gibts von 12x142 auf 148 - außer du hast Centerlock.
> 
> Gibt nen Thread im Forum dazu.



Hab den Adapter gefunden. Passt nur für 240s oder 350s. 
Nun steht auf meiner Nabe nur DT Swiss Spline drauf.. gibts sonst ein Erkennungsmerkmal? Ist ein E1900 LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (11. Dezember 2017)

Sollte laut meinem Kenntnisstand die 350er verbaut sein. Findet man aber bei DT Swiss auf der Homepage alles...


----------



## Ahija (11. Dezember 2017)

Auf der Homepage steht fürs aktuelle Modell die 370 Nabe und nur Center Lock.. ich hab den LRS gebraucht gekauft. Keine Ahnung welches Modelljahr der ist. Hat aber noch 6 Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme


----------



## hardtails (12. Dezember 2017)

freilauf runter:
sperrklinken = 370 oder ratchet = 350
meines wissens aber ersteres


----------



## Ahija (12. Dezember 2017)

Sind Sperrklinken. Das weiß ich


----------



## hasardeur (12. Dezember 2017)

Für die Übergangszeit bis zum Boost-Schnapper sollte ein Adapter taugen. Mit dem Freilauf hat der Boost-Adapter nix zu tun. Die 1900er Systemlaufräder haben alle die einfachen Naben  mit Sperrklinke. Erst ab 1700 ist es ein Ratchet-System. Im Übrigen hast Du den Durchmesser vergessen.


----------



## Ghoste (12. Dezember 2017)

Oh dann hab ich das mit meinem 1700 verwechselt...


----------



## MrBrightside (12. Dezember 2017)

Seebl schrieb:


> SR Suntour Durolux R2C2 180mm für schlappe 270€ bei rcz
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/catalo...-qr20mm-tapered-black-381456800/category/110/
> 
> Gutscheincode: rczsum


Die R2C2 Dämpfung ging bei Pinkbike zwei mal kaputt. Suntour will nachbessern.

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/suntour-durolux-29-review.html


----------



## Ahija (12. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Für die Übergangszeit bis zum Boost-Schnapper sollte ein Adapter taugen. Mit dem Freilauf hat der Boost-Adapter nix zu tun. Die 1900er Systemlaufräder haben alle die einfachen Naben  mit Sperrklinke. Erst ab 1700 ist es ein Ratchet-System. Im Übrigen hast Du den Durchmesser vergessen.



Die 1700er sind hoherwertiger als die 1900? Oops. Dachte immer genau anders herum. 
Es sind 27,5er Laufräder.


----------



## fone (12. Dezember 2017)

Mit Boost Adapter muss man aber neu Zentrieren, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (12. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Die R2C2 Dämpfung ging bei Pinkbike zwei mal kaputt. Suntour will nachbessern.
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/suntour-durolux-29-review.html


,

ein freund von mir hat sie seit ca 6 Monaten läuft ohne Probleme

hab mir geleich eine bestellt danke für denn link


----------



## Ahija (12. Dezember 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Mit Boost Adapter muss man aber neu Zentrieren, oder?



Weshalb das? So wie ich die Adapter verstehe, nehmen sie den Platz der Bremsscheibe ein und bieten eine Halterung für eben diese wieder zu montieren. 

https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit...MIhrO5j4yD2AIVNCjTCh39lw7IEAQYAyABEgKUhvD_BwE


----------



## CrossX (12. Dezember 2017)

Aber verschiebt sich damit nicht auch die Kettenlinie um 3mm?


----------



## fone (12. Dezember 2017)

Und die Felge. 

Ah, bei dem R2-Adapter kommt auf jede Seite ein Spacer?


----------



## hardtails (12. Dezember 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Und die Felge.




die bleibt in der mitte weil links und rechts ein spacer hinkommt um die achse zu verbreitern.
die bremsscheibe muss aber auch um 3mm nach außen verschoben werden, deshalb bekommt die einen eigenen spacer.
unn nein, die kettenlinien bleibt wie vorher da die kasette an der gleichen stelle bleibt. die achsspacer kommen außen drauf


nicht schwer, hat aber auch nix mit schnäppchen zu tun


----------



## Ahija (12. Dezember 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> nicht schwer, hat aber auch nix mit schnäppchen zu tun



Meine Schuld, hatte nach nem Boost HR mit 6 Loch 27,5" gefragt und sind dann ein wenig abgedriftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (12. Dezember 2017)

Jein, schließlich gibt es diverse Boost-Adapter, bei denen das nicht so einfach geht. (zb boostinator)

Und Schnäppchenbezug zb wegen Santa Cruz Rahmen Schnäppchen mit Boost Hinterbau.


----------



## Seebl (12. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Die R2C2 Dämpfung ging bei Pinkbike zwei mal kaputt. Suntour will nachbessern.
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/suntour-durolux-29-review.html


Falls es kein (doppeltes) Montagsmodell war mache ich mir da wenig Sorgen, dass direkt und unbürokratisch geholfen wird. Wird ja auch in der Stellungnahme erwähnt. Der deutsche Suntour-Support ist klasse, ich würde mir jederzeit wieder eine Suntour kaufen (wäre ich nicht anderweitig versorgt)!


----------



## Rick7 (12. Dezember 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich hab da heut was geschossen, nun passt mein Hinterrad nicht mehr ins neue.
> 
> Suche 12x148 HR, 6-Loch, 30mm Innenbreite bei 2,4er Baron/Kaiser denke ich ist angemessen.
> Nix besonderes, nix billiges. Schwarz gefällt mir.
> Hat da jemand was gesehen? Zur Not auch im Set mit 15x100 VR. Lieber aber nur ein Hinterrad



jo auf bike components haben sie grad syntace Laufräder im Angebot.
edit @saturno: ich bin nur der Überbringer der Nachricht  also bitte nicht hauen



skwal83 schrieb:


> freilauf runter:
> sperrklinken = 370 oder ratchet = 350
> meines wissens aber ersteres



die 350er gibt es oem leider auch als Sperrklinken Version z.B. in den 1900er Laufrädern


----------



## saturno (12. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> jo auf bike components haben sie grad syntace Laufräder im Angebot.



ob die auch geliefert werden ala fox


----------



## hasardeur (12. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> die 350er gibt es oem leider auch als Sperrklinken Version z.B. in den 1900er Laufrädern



Die Spline Two Naben sind keine 350er oder 370er. Sie sind lediglich auch von DT und teilen sich technische Merkmale. Hauptunterschied ist Straightpull.


----------



## andi199 (12. Dezember 2017)

Würde mich mal interessieren wie viele denn beim sagenumworbenen Bob Fox Deal von Bike-Components in die Röhre geschaut haben?
Bei mir siehts ganz nach Griff ins Klo aus, ist allerdings noch nicht ganz durch das Thema, werde ggf berichten


----------



## Rick7 (12. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Spline Two Naben sind keine 350er oder 370er. Sie sind lediglich auch von DT und teilen sich technische Merkmale. Hauptunterschied ist Straightpull.


Ok dachte schon öfter gelesen zu haben die wären baugleich...aber die 350 gibts auch als straightpull


----------



## hasardeur (12. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt, dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. In Straightpull hatte ich die 350er noch nie gesehen. Dann müsste die 1900er der 370er Straightpull entsprechen.


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Dezember 2017)

Leute Leute Leute, nicht alles durcheinander würfeln! Schaut einfach auf der DT Homepage nach was es alles gibt... Am einfachsten einfach in den Spoke Calculator schauen, da könnt Ihr Euch auf einen Blick ansehen was es alles gibt... 350/240 haben Ratchet, es gibt sowohl straight pull als auch normale Speichen, und auch noch verschiedene Speichenanzahlen. Dann gibt es noch 6-Loch und Centerloch usw... Nicht alles was in irgendwelchen Systemlaufrädern verbaut ist gibt es auch als Einzelteil zu kaufen, Ersatzteile dafür hingegen schon, da das meiste aus dem gleichen Baukasten kommt. Alles klar soweit?


----------



## AltaSack (12. Dezember 2017)

Winterloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (12. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> jo auf bike components haben sie grad syntace Laufräder im Angebot.



Sehe nur x12 oder Evo6 Laufräder im Angebot?


----------



## Rick7 (12. Dezember 2017)

dann gibts wohl nix mehr, gab auf jeden Fall auch boost Laufräder


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Dezember 2017)

Seebl schrieb:


> SR Suntour Durolux R2C2 180mm für schlappe 270€ bei rcz
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/catalo...-qr20mm-tapered-black-381456800/category/110/
> 
> Gutscheincode: rczsum



An die rcz profis hier, ist das jetzt so ein private sales oder ein normales angebot, erkenne ich das irgendwo ? 

Lg


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Dezember 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> An die rcz profis hier, ist das jetzt so ein private sales oder ein normales angebot, erkenne ich das irgendwo ?
> 
> Lg


20 Werktage Lieferzeit ist ein Private Sale.


----------



## das_chucky (12. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, bezüglich der falschen Artikelbeschreibung der Fox Gabeln Fit4 vs. GRIP habe ich gegen 18 Uhr von Bike Components folgende Mail bekommen: 

_Hallo,

leider haben wir bei der von dir bestellten Gabel einen Fehler in der Artikelbeschreibung gehabt,

die Gabel ist mit einer „Grip“ Kartusche ausgestattet und wir hatten diese vorab fälschlich als „Fit4“ deklariert.

Wir bekommen jedoch alle Gabeln dieses Typs nur mit „Grip“ Dämpfung, nicht mit einer „Fit4“ Kartusche.

Die Lieferung von FOX ist korrekt, wir haben hier wirklich bei der Anlage des Artikels die Beschreibung falsch übernommen.

Solltest du die Gabel wegen der Kartusche gekauft haben, kannst du sie gerne an uns retournieren.
Dazu kann ich dir gerne einen Retourenschein der DHL zukommen lassen.

Solltest du die Gabel behalten wollen, kann ich dir gerne einen 20,00€ Gutschein als Entschädigung zukommen lassen.

Bitte gib mir kurz Feedback, dann leite ich alles Weitere in die Wege.

Sollte als Alternative eine andere Gabel für dich in Frage kommen, lass es mich bitte wissen, dann schaue ich gerne was ich preislich machen kann.

Den entstandenen Fehler bitten wir zu entschuldigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


----------



## ufp (12. Dezember 2017)

So, ich muss nun die gekaufte Nabe samt Adapter an rcz bike shop zurückschicken, weil sie nicht zusammenpassen.

Bissl eigenartig ist der Shop schon. Falls das jemanden interessiert, wie das mit dem Zurückschicken funktioniert, hier eine e-mail:

_Falls Sie uns das Produkt stornieren möchten, müssen Sie auch wissen dass die Rücksendung unbedingt Durch einen Transporter wie UPS TNT Collis IMO oder Seur gemacht muss sein. 
Bitte nehmen Sie keine Versicherung für diese Rücksendung damit Sie niedrige Kosten zu bezahlen haben. 

Vom Pauschalbetrag werden eine paarBehandlungen Kosten abgerechnet. Für mehr Info: 
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/support-and-returns. 
Bitte bestätigen Sie dass Sie das Produkt stornieren möchten, dann werden wir Ihnen eine Retoursnummer senden. _

Auf meine Anfrage, wie das genau mit dem Transportunternehmen ablaufen solle, bekam ich folgende e-mail (an meine ander e-mail Adresse):

_Dear Customer 

Thank you for your e-mail. 

Please send us back the DT SWISS Spare Parts : Conversion Kit 5x100mm Black (HWGXXX0003488S) 

Return number:  11731566-1 (must be mentioned both inside and the outside of the parcel)

Thank you to join the following documents: 
- Copy of the invoice
- Description of the problem (in French or English)
- Your IBAN/BIC in the event of refunding.
Any parcel received without these documents will not be treated.

Return address: 
RCZ Bike shop
145 Route de Cessange
L-1321 Luxembourg_

You will be informed by e-mail by the reception of your parcel (Beware a delay of a few days is to be envisaged between the delivery date indicated on your following number and the moment when we contact you; a few days indeed are necessary in order to to treat the returns.)
We'll refund you as soon as we'll receive the product.
All returns received without the documentation will be treated later.

Falls man kleiner Sachen/Teile bestellt, sollte man die "Bearbeitungsgebühr" (ob die überhaupt rechtens ist?) für die Rücksendung (plus Versandkosten) beachten:

_To cover the cost of processing your return (return-trip, delivery costs, bank fees, management time by our team, etc), you will have to pay one of the following amounts:
_

_*9 Euros *for the return of one or more small spare parts (chain, cassette, handlebar ...)_

_*15 Euros* for the return of one wheel._

_*25 Euros* for the return of a fork or a pair of wheels._

_*40 Euros* for the return of a frame_

_*70 Euros *for the return of a complete bicycle._


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Dezember 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> was macht es für einen unterschied, ob es nun das eine oder das andere ist?


Hab irgendwo gelesen das es bei denn privat.. öffter zu Stornierungen kommt deswegen wollte ich es wissen 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (12. Dezember 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> So, ich muss nun die gekaufte Nabe samt Adapter an rcz bike shop zurückschicken, weil sie nicht zusammenpassen.
> 
> Bissl eigenartig ist der Shop schon. Falls das jemanden interessiert, wie das mit dem Zurückschicken funktioniert, hier eine e-mail:
> 
> ...


Zum Aus- oder Anprobieren ist RCZ sicherlich der falsche Shop, und rechtens ist diese Bearbeitungsgebühr meines Wissens laut Europäischer Fernabsatzrichtline ebenfalls nicht (_"Die einzigen Kosten, die dem Verbraucher infolge der Ausübung seines Widerrufsrechts auferlegt werden können, sind die unmittelbaren Kosten der Rücksendung der Waren."_). Müsste halt mal jemand durchziehen bei denen.
Aber wenn man sich vorher informiert, dann bestellt man sich halt nur Sachen, bei denen man nicht probieren muss. Zumal die Versandkosten selbst zurück nach Luxemburg auch schon relativ hoch sind. Die Bearbeitungsgebühren werden soweit ich weiß auch nur fällig, wenn der Fehler nicht auf deren Seite lag, wenn die Adapter/Nabe bei dir also als kompatibel angegeben waren, dann solltest du eigentlich nichts zahlen müssen.
Meine Gabel wegen Garantie hab ich damals übrigens auch ganz normal über DHL eingeschickt.


// Edit
Hier nochmal der Link auf den französischsprachigen Gesetzestext, was ja die Verkehrssprache in Luxemburg ist.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/FR/TXT/?uri=CELEX:31997L0007
Article 6 / 1 - Droit de rétractation:
_"Les seuls frais qui peuvent être imputés au consommateur en raison de l'exercice de son droit de rétractation sont les frais directs de renvoi des marchandises."_


----------



## Phi-Me (14. Dezember 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Kannst Du die empfehlen?



Absolut!


----------



## CrossX (14. Dezember 2017)

Phimi schrieb:


> Absolut!


Und wann gab es die für 97 Euro?


----------



## Phi-Me (14. Dezember 2017)

Glaube gebraucht. Ursprünglich lag der Preis mal bei ~270€


----------



## platt_ziege (14. Dezember 2017)

Kuchenfresser schrieb:


> Lidl hat seit heute wieder seine Crivit-Softshelljacken für 15€ in den Filialen.


hmm, ist die nur für jobcenter/arzt besuche und einkaufen geeignet und bei aktiveren tätigkeiten nen schwitzsack, oder wieso hast du sie gepostet?


----------



## piilu (14. Dezember 2017)

Hatte auch mal so ne Lidl Softshell ich glaub die hat sogar doppelt so viel gekostet. Da konnte man auch genauso ohne fahren weil man nach 5min so nass geschwitzt war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (14. Dezember 2017)

also ich hab auch noch so ne alte crivit softshell, die neue neue scott kann da auch nicht viel mehr ausser dass sie bissl wärmer ist und besser aussieht.
Ihr schwitzt zu viel


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> also ich hab auch noch so ne alte crivit softshell, die neue neue scott kann da auch nicht viel mehr ausser dass sie bissl wärmer ist und besser aussieht.
> Ihr schwitzt zu viel


wenn da scott drauf steht, dann schwitzen alle mitfahrenden crivitträger vor ehrfurcht.


----------



## NorrinRadd (15. Dezember 2017)

erstmal vier zum Preis von einem gesichert! ‍♂️

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=12594

Greetz


----------



## dragonjackson (15. Dezember 2017)

Komme gerade aus einem guten, renommierten Fachhändler in München (mit mehreren Filialen - kein Stadler, oder diese Ramschhändler) und hab da ein Trailbike für meine Frau gekauft. Ich bleibe dabei: der Fachhändler (zumindest in München) ist (bis auf EINE Ausnahme) tot!

Derart schlechte, unwissende, gelangweilte Beratung habe ich nie erlebt. Wäre ich nicht eh schon ziemlich sicher gewesen, was wir brauchen und das Auslaufmodell n Schnapper gewesen... wäre ich rückwärts wieder raus... 
Da war ich sowohl bei Canyon wie bei Propain besser beraten!!! Meilenweit!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bushkiller85 (15. Dezember 2017)

NorrinRadd schrieb:


> erstmal vier zum Preis von einem gesichert! ‍♂️
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=12594
> 
> Greetz


Taugen die was? Mal von der Farbe abgesehen sehen sie ja ganz vernünftig aus. Zumindest wenn man sich andere Bilder anschaut....


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Dezember 2017)

NorrinRadd schrieb:


> erstmal vier zum Preis von einem gesichert! ‍♂️
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=12594
> 
> Greetz


na ja, 2,5x denn man bekommt sie ja schon für 50€.
würde mich aber auch interessieren in wie weit die was taugen, denn ich konnte nur sehr gemischte erfahrungswerte finden...


----------



## lillith23 (15. Dezember 2017)

bbQ schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=T253#id=63482  SID Worldcup 399.- ...


Nur zur Info, die Gabel ist schwarz-grün und hat Boost Standard. (Hatte nachgefragt) Ob 29 oder 27,5 wird nicht ersichtlich beim Bestellvorgang....


----------



## NorrinRadd (15. Dezember 2017)

Also für den Kurs sind sie völlig ok. Die Pins haben ein Gewinde. Und mit meinen 5ten kleb ich da ganz gut drauf. Schuhgröße 40


----------



## nationrider (15. Dezember 2017)

Überzeugt, hab mir ein paar bestellt...


----------



## demlak (15. Dezember 2017)

ich würd ja glatt auch mal testen.. wenn die Farbe nicht so unfassbar hässlich wäre =)

die sonderposten dort mal durchzuschauen, lohnt aber generell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NorrinRadd (15. Dezember 2017)

Die dorado Gabel dort würd mich ja auch reizen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte? Allgemein upside down Gabel reizt mich iwie. ^^


----------



## NorrinRadd (15. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> ich würd ja glatt auch mal testen.. wenn die Farbe nicht so unfassbar hässlich wäre =)
> 
> die sonderposten dort mal durchzuschauen, lohnt aber generell.




Naja die Farbe sieht auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als sie tatsächlich ist. Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt zwei eh Geschenke für Kumpels auch schon xD


----------



## hasardeur (15. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> na ja, 2,5x denn man bekommt sie ja schon für 50€.
> würde mich aber auch interessieren in wie weit die was taugen, denn ich konnte nur sehr gemischte erfahrungswerte finden...



Kenne auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen bzgl. Robustheit aus meinem Umfeld. Es hat oft einen Grund, wenn Produkte verramscht werden.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Dezember 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal so ne Lidl Softshell ich glaub die hat sogar doppelt so viel gekostet. Da konnte man auch genauso ohne fahren weil man nach 5min so nass geschwitzt war


Ich habe zwei davon und fahre die seit Jahren im Winter. Die Jacken kommen bei +5° bis -5° rum zum Einsatz. Wenn es kälter wird habe ich eine Softshell von Vaude. Die ist aber so warm das ich die bei 0° nicht anziehen kann.


----------



## NorrinRadd (15. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kenne auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen bzgl. Robustheit aus meinem Umfeld. Es hat oft einen Grund, wenn Produkte verramscht werden.



Also die Wertigkeit schaut so eig ganz gut aus. Naja, wie gesagt für den Preis kann man sie ja mal testen. Und bei meinem Verschleiß ^^


----------



## LeoRollt (16. Dezember 2017)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Sehr hochwertige und durchdachte Brustgurthalterung (u.a. für GoPro) z.Z. für 24,99€, statt 49,99€!
> Soll wesentlich besser und bequemer sitzen als der Original und somit die Verwacklungen deutlich reduzieren!



Hat jemand diesen Brustgurt bestellt und kann was über die Qualität berichten?


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Dezember 2017)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Hat jemand diesen Brustgurt bestellt und kann was über die Qualität berichten?


Macht optisch einen guten Eindruck, einzig die blauen hacken am oberen Teil der Platte machen mir ein wenig Sorgen, ob die lange/nen Sturz überleben... 
Die Idee der Flexibilität der Grundplatte finde ich Tipp, sollte deutlich wackelfreier Anliegen, montiert habe ich die gorpo aber noch nicht, müsste ich nach der Arbeit Mal machen...


----------



## Marcel291 (16. Dezember 2017)

Meiner ist gestern angekommen und qualitativ macht er einen sehr guten Eindruck!
Viele durchdachte und clevere Detaillösungen!
Die Passform/der Sitz ist ebenfalls tadellos und wirklich nicht mit dem Original zu vergleichen, mit seiner kleinen, harten, rutschenden Plastikgrundplatte! 
Den iShoxs muss man def. viel weniger fest festzurren damit er wackelfrei am Körper sitzt!

Mehr werden dann die ersten Praxistests zeigen!

Die erwähnten, blauen Haken machen eigtl. auch einen stabilen Eindruck und sitzen sehr gut und fest verankert in der Grundplatte! Von alleine wird sich da nichts lösen, was anhand der Fotos vorab meine Befürchtung war. Brechen werden sie auch nur bei einem sehr, sehr ungünstigen Sturz auf einen Stein o.ä., aber dann ist def. mehr kaputt - GoPro-Gehäuse, Schnellverschluss usw.
Und selbst dann könnte man die Schultergurte einfach direkt durch die Schlitze an der Grundplatte führen und von nem Schneider für nen 5er vernähen lassen! 

Ich habe den Kauf def. nicht bereut und würde eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (16. Dezember 2017)

Wie fallen denn die Five Ten Freerider Schuhe aus?
Bsp. Converse hab ich 44, salamon Schuhe 45 1/3

Five Ten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NorrinRadd (16. Dezember 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Wie fallen denn die Five Ten Freerider Schuhe aus?
> Bsp. Converse hab ich 44, salamon Schuhe 45 1/3
> 
> Five Ten?




Ich hab normalerweise Schuhgröße 40 und in den Freerider 39,5.


----------



## MrBrightside (16. Dezember 2017)

Wie ein wenig dickere Skateschuhe - eher klein mMn.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Dezember 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Macht optisch einen guten Eindruck, einzig die blauen hacken am oberen Teil der Platte machen mir ein wenig Sorgen, ob die lange/nen Sturz überleben...
> Die Idee der Flexibilität der Grundplatte finde ich Tipp, sollte deutlich wackelfreier Anliegen, montiert habe ich die gorpo aber noch nicht, müsste ich nach der Arbeit Mal machen...


So die originalen GoPro "Füße" sitzen wie angegossen! da wackelt nix... Praxis-Test wird folgen...


----------



## LeoRollt (16. Dezember 2017)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Meiner ist gestern angekommen und qualitativ macht er einen sehr guten Eindruck!
> Viele durchdachte und clevere Detaillösungen!
> Die Passform/der Sitz ist ebenfalls tadellos und wirklich nicht mit dem Original zu vergleichen, mit seiner kleinen, harten, rutschenden Plastikgrundplatte!
> Den iShoxs muss man def. viel weniger fest festzurren damit er wackelfrei am Körper sitzt!
> ...





delphi1507 schrieb:


> So die originalen GoPro "Füße" sitzen wie angegossen! da wackelt nix... Praxis-Test wird folgen...



Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen! Über ein kurzes Update nach dem ersten Praxiseinsatz würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## kRoNiC (17. Dezember 2017)

chamouflage schrieb:


> Bei www.bike-porn.de gibt es heute noch 20% auf alle Rahmen.
> Code: wtframe im Warenkorb
> 
> Devinci, evil, nukeproof, transition!



Wie seriös ist der Laden?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (17. Dezember 2017)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Wie seriös ist der Laden?



Laut "Nukeproof Mega 275 2018 Thread" nicht so besonders. Einige berichten von nicht gelieferten Rahmen, Rädern usw. im Netz lässt sich dies bezüglich aber nichts negatives finden. 

Wobei der Mega 275 Alu Rahmen für 1200€ schon geil wäre. Ich glaub ich bestell einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Dezember 2017)

chamouflage schrieb:


> Bei www.bike-porn.de gibt es heute noch 20% auf alle Rahmen.
> Code: wtframe im Warenkorb
> 
> Devinci, evil, nukeproof, transition!


Funzt auch bei Komplettbikes. Ob man das dann auch bekommt...?


----------



## Goddi8 (17. Dezember 2017)

Fahrt dort lieber vorbei und zahlt Cash. Der Anbieter war auch z.b. unter bikewelt im bikemarkt aktiv. Es gab, zumindest eine Zeitlang, erhebliche Probleme mit nicht gelieferter Ware. Ich habe mein Geld wieder bekommen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das Glück alle hatten


----------



## chamouflage (17. Dezember 2017)

Bin den ganzen Morgen schon am überlegen... Sind z.b. bei evil nicht als Händler gelistet. Was passiert bei einem Garantiefall?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Dezember 2017)

chamouflage schrieb:


> Bin den ganzen Morgen schon am überlegen... Sind z.b. bei evil nicht als Händler gelistet. Was passiert bei einem Garantiefall?


Garantie beim Garantieanbieter, meist der Hersteller, Gewährleistung beim Händler
-> kein Händler keine Gewährleistung


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2017)

Liest sich irgendwie komisch. Garantie gibt es nur vom Hersteller, soweit korrekt. Gewährleistung muss jedoch JEDER gewerbliche Verkäufer geben. Es wird nur blöd, wenn er seiner Verpflichtung nicht nachkommen kann, z.B. weil er nicht mit Ersatzteilen beliefert wird oder bereits pleite ist.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es wird nur blöd, wenn er seiner Verpflichtung nicht nachkommen kann, z.B. weil er nicht mit Ersatzteilen beliefert wird oder bereits pleite ist.


so war es gemeint.


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich ein ungutes Gefühl habe, lieber verzichten...

Die Warnungen sind ja deutlich.
Grüße


----------



## damage0099 (17. Dezember 2017)

Vllt per Nachnahme?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (17. Dezember 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Vllt per Nachnahme?



Nur Vorkasse, Sofort-Überweisung und Paypal möglich.


----------



## Ahija (17. Dezember 2017)

Vorkasse und Überweisung ausschließen, PayPal nutzen. Die kümmern sich im Falle von auch um die Rückabwicklung.

Leider schon 2-3 mal nutzen müssen, bisher immer nur mit der Erfahrung aus dem Rennen gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chamouflage (17. Dezember 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein ungutes Gefühl habe, lieber verzichten...
> 
> Die Warnungen sind ja deutlich.
> Grüße



Hatte es in fb als vorgeschlagenen Beitrag... Sehr außergewöhnliche Werbung! Der Name spricht für sich...
Falls es tatsächlich ein Evil wird, werde ich lieber bei einem offiziellen Händler kaufen. Danke für die Ratschläge


----------



## RadTotal (17. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## kRoNiC (17. Dezember 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wobei der Mega 275 Alu Rahmen für 1200€ schon geil wäre. Ich glaub ich bestell einen.



Kannst ja mal berichten wie der Ablauf dann war


----------



## Ghoste (17. Dezember 2017)

Spessartrider schrieb:


> Kein Schnäppchen gibts bei Stadler für 999 Euro oder auch Bike24



Aha... 50% unter dem Stadlerpreis sind kein Schnäppchen?! 



Kamelle schrieb:


> DT SWISS Wheelset XMC1200 SPLINE 27.5" (24mm) CARBON Disc (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (WXMC120AGIXC012589 / WXMC120NGDGC012592) =* 459.99e instead of 2057.77e*



459,99€ hast du schon gelesen?

Wären es die 30er hätte ich wohl sofort zugeschlagen, bin hier immer noch am überlegen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich hätte aus der Bike-Components Aktion noch einen Fox DHX2 241x76 abzugeben. Der Dämpfer hat keinen Climb Switch, wie in der Beschreibung angegeben. Gebe ihn zum BC Preis von 270€ + 5€ Versand ab. Wenn ihn bis Mittwoch keiner nimmt, geht er zurück. 

Über den 4-stelligen Code könnt ihr bei Fox die genauen Daten abfragen: *C57K*


----------



## Joehigashi80 (17. Dezember 2017)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal berichten wie der Ablauf dann war



Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht durch ringen den Knopf zu drücken. Liegt eher nicht am Ruf des Ladens, der komischerweise nur bei manchen Posts schlecht da steht. Sondern weil ich das Rad vorher gerne Probe fahren würde. 300€ weniger ist zwar topp, würde aber wenn das Rad passt, auch den regulären Preis zahlen. Hab keine Lust den Rahmen zu kaufen, aufzubauen und nach ner Probe Fahrt als gebraucht zu verkaufen. Wobei sich der Verlust vermutlich in Grenzen halten würde beim gebotenen Preis. 

Hatte bzgl. der Probe Fahrt schon mit Volker von Mountainlove Kontakt, er hat die Bikes in meiner gewünschten Größe fahrbereit da und werde so wie es aussieht im Februar mal Probe fahren gehen. 

...oder bestelle ich trotzdem.  :-D Naja, ich schlaf ne Nacht drüber und vielleicht gibt es das Angebot dann noch, wenn nicht Pech.


----------



## JBL4435 (17. Dezember 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Aha... 50% unter dem Stadlerpreis sind kein Schnäppchen?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Code geht eh nicht.
Habe RCZ angeschrieben und die sagen er geht. Geht aber nicht.
Ist mir so bei denen noch nicht passiert.


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Dezember 2017)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...-0-rt-alu-rahmen-27-5-zoll-2017/rp-prod163371 weiß nicht obs schon war


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Dezember 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich schlaf ne Nacht drüber


Als ob du jetz noch pennen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (17. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Als ob du jetz noch pennen kannst



Auf jeden Fall, sowas bereitet mir kein Kopfzerbrechen. 

Hab heute dem Volker von Mountainlove noch mal gemailt, der hat sogar schon geantwortet vor ner knappen Stunde. Das sollte meiner Entscheidung helfen, ab zu warten und es bei ihm Probe zu fahren.


----------



## maui400 (17. Dezember 2017)

Warum in der Ferne schweifen:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...ome&utm_medium=feature&utm_campaign=bikemarkt


----------



## Ghoste (17. Dezember 2017)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> Der Code geht eh nicht.
> Habe RCZ angeschrieben und die sagen er geht. Geht aber nicht.
> Ist mir so bei denen noch nicht passiert.



Nimm RCZCBN dann gibt ihn wenigstens für 499€.
Funktioniert auch ohne Probleme...


----------



## JBL4435 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Nimm RCZCBN dann gibt ihn wenigstens für 499€.
> Funktioniert auch ohne Probleme...


Habe ich dann so gemacht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Dezember 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, sowas bereitet mir kein Kopfzerbrechen.
> 
> Hab heute dem Volker von Mountainlove noch mal gemailt, der hat sogar schon geantwortet vor ner knappen Stunde. Das sollte meiner Entscheidung helfen, ab zu warten und es bei ihm Probe zu fahren.


Der Volker is n klarer Kerl, hab auch schon zwei Bikes bei dem gekauft.Service und Rekla absolut problemlos


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der Volker is n klarer Kerl, hab auch schon zwei Bikes bei dem gekauft.Service und Rekla absolut problemlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Gore Bike Wear POWER GT Jacket Gore-Tex® - Winter 2018
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Gore-Bike-Wear/POWER-GT-Jacket-Gore-Tex-Winter-2018-p59697/
> 125€+3,95€


Die Gore Power GT hab ich hier beim Karstadt in div Größen für 99,90 gesehen. Nur mal so als Einwand, dass es gute Preise auch ausserhalb des Netzes gibt.


----------



## Sash1985 (18. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Gore Power GT hab ich hier beim Karstadt in div Größen für 99,90 gesehen. Nur mal so als Einwand, dass es gute Preise auch ausserhalb des Netzes gibt.



Nur nicht jeder hat gerade die passende Lokalität oder ein Angebot vor der Nase


----------



## demlak (18. Dezember 2017)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ist ausverkauft, warum posten hier immer alle die FR Links...
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...ck-wxm1501agixs012458-wxm1501ngdas012459.html


Ich vermute, weil sie den französischen Newsletter bekommen


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2017)

PST schrieb:


> Auch bei RCZ, XRC1200 27,5 529,99€:
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...27-5-carbon-disc-15x100mm-12x142mm-black.html



Kann man das Ding mit einem XD Freilauf aufrüsten? D.h. Shimano abziehen und XD draufstecken?

Taugen die Dinger etwas und was wiegen sie real?


----------



## nosaint77 (18. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Kann man das Ding mit einem XD Freilauf aufrüsten? D.h. Shimano abziehen und XD draufstecken?



Gib in Google ein: dt xd ratchet freilauf
Demontage ist für geübte Hobbyschrauber leicht zu bewerkstelligen

Sichere dich ggf. mit einer Email an den DT-Support ab. Zum LRS kann ich nicht viel sagen, nur das man wissen sollte das der "nur" 21,5mm Maulweite hat.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. Dezember 2017)

XD Freilauf für DT Naben kostet ca. 50-70€. Je nachdem wo man ihn kauft. Deshalb steige ich auch aktuell nicht auf XD um. Kann mir genauso gut ne 11-46 Kassette von Sunrace drauf machen (Shimano Freilauf), die tut es auch.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Gib in Google ein: dt xd ratchet freilauf
> Demontage ist für geübte Hobbyschrauber leicht zu bewerkstelligen
> 
> Sichere dich ggf. mit einer Email an den DT-Support ab. Zum LRS kann ich nicht viel sagen, nur das man wissen sollte das der "nur" 21,5mm Maulweite hat.


Aha.. Danke. Ich dachte es wäre Plug&Play. Ich habe einen LRS mit XD Freilauf und dachte ich kann den einfach dort abziehen und bei diesem LRS dran stecken.


----------



## nosaint77 (18. Dezember 2017)

Hängt davon ab ob du Freilauf mit Sperrklingen oder Zahnscheiben hast. Sind nicht untereinander tauschbar. Wenn du auch ratchet (Zahnscheibe) hast, ist es möglich.

Würde die Prozedure schon als Plug&Play bezeichnen. Nur die Endhülse geht evt. schwer ab, da wäre nur ein Schraubstock mit Kunststoff-Schonbacken (notfalls tun es auch zwei Stück Kunststoff oder Holz) und ein beherztes abziehen nötig. Rest geht leicht ab und wieder drauf...


----------



## Marcel291 (18. Dezember 2017)

Bei meinem LRS, DT Swiss EX 1501, ist es wirklich plug & play! XD-Freilauf und Shimano-Freilauf können einfach abgezogen und getauscht werden. Habs schon mal gemacht und bei mir gings ganz easy mit Handkraft.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Dezember 2017)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Bei meinem LRS, DT Swiss EX 1501, ist es wirklich plug & play! XD-Freilauf und Shimano-Freilauf können einfach abgezogen und getauscht werden. Habs schon mal gemacht und bei mir gings ganz easy mit Handkraft.


Ich habe einen mit Zahnscheiben. Sollte also gehen. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob der LRS merklich was bringt im Vergleich zu meinem M1700 Spline II.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (19. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Gore Power GT hab ich hier beim Karstadt in div Größen für 99,90 gesehen. Nur mal so als Einwand, dass es gute Preise auch ausserhalb des Netzes gibt.


wo genau ist denn HIER? ;-)
bist du sicher dass es die goretex und nicht eine mit windstopper war?
das aktuelle modell?
auch in schwarz und xxl?


----------



## MrBrightside (19. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe einen mit Zahnscheiben. Sollte also gehen. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob der LRS merklich was bringt im Vergleich zu meinem M1700 Spline II.


Da du ja eher härter fährst vom Trial her, ist das mMn nichts für dich. Ist eher was für dem XC-Einsatz.
Der Unterschied beim Beschleunigen ist bestimmt groß. Ich wäre aber vorsichtig mit solchen Rädern und würde für's Allmountainrad beim M1700 bleiben.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe einen mit Zahnscheiben. Sollte also gehen. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob der LRS merklich was bringt im Vergleich zu meinem M1700 Spline II.



Ich denke, der Hauptunterschied wird die Felge sein. Der M1700 hat vermutlich die geöste M442 und der EX1501 wohl die XM401 bzw. jeweils einen ähnlichen Vorgänger. Eventuell hat der EX auch eine 240er statt 350er Nabe. Ob mir das den Tausch Wert wäre? Wohl kaum, Du müsstest schon die Decals dran lassen, um vor der Eisdiele Eindruck zu schinden, sonst wird der Unterschied kaum spürbar sein. In Sachen Stabilität traue ich beiden Modellen aber dasselbe zu. Mir wäre die Felge nur zu schmal, jedoch bei beiden Modellen.


----------



## MrBrightside (19. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Hauptunterschied wird die Felge sein. Der M1700 hat vermutlich die geöste M442 und der EX1501 wohl die XM401 bzw. jeweils einen ähnlichen Vorgänger. Eventuell hat der EX auch eine 240er statt 350er Nabe. Ob mir das den Tausch Wert wäre? Wohl kaum, Du müsstest schon die Decals dran lassen, um vor der Eisdiele Eindruck zu schinden, sonst wird der Unterschied kaum spürbar sein. In Sachen Stabilität traue ich beiden Modellen aber dasselbe zu. Mir wäre die Felge nur zu schmal, jedoch bei beiden Modellen.


Es geht um den XRC 1200


----------



## hasardeur (19. Dezember 2017)

Ach so, ganz andere Welt. Alu vs. Carbon.

Hier findet man alle technischen Details: https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte...-country/xrc-1200-spline/xrc-1200-spline-225/

Ist halt ein XC-LRS...


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist halt ein XC-LRS...


Und damit raus. Naja... ich glaube mit meinen M1700 bin ich bei meiner Fahrweise + Gewicht wohl ganz gut bedient.


----------



## Rainer-75 (19. Dezember 2017)

So, Heute auch meinen Ishoxs bekommen.Kann den vorpostern nur zustimmen. Nur wegen den "windigen" Hacken hab ich Ishoxs einfach mal angeschrieben. 20min Reaktionszeit sind für Weihnachten schonmal Top

Hallo Rainer,
alles was du bei uns kaufst, kommt aus unserer eigenen Fabrik. (natürlich kaufen wir die Rohmaterialien zu).
Was auch immer kaputt gehen sollte, du hast bei uns einen umfassenden Service, versprochen.
Die "windigen Haken"   klar, die bekommst du von uns, falls da mal was bricht. Allerdings ist das Teil aus PC gefertigt, das ist sehr zäh. Der Gedanke bei dem Teil war, zum ersten kannst du das Band da auch nachher einhängen, z.B. bei wirklich dick auftragender Kleidung (Schneeanzüge usw.) Zum anderen ist diese Teil so gestaltet, dass es, wenn du einen Unfall hast, an der Stelle auseinander geht ohne dass die ein Gewebeband ins Gesicht geschleudert wird.

Ich hoffe, du bist beruhigt und ich wünsche die, dass du bei den ersten Videos mit dem ProWear Spaß hast. Kein anderer ChestMount sitzt derart gut und fest, Auch bei Bewegungen gibt die elastischen Grundplatte nach und wackelt nicht rum wie die anderen ChestMounts.

Wenn wir uns nicht mehr hören, wünscht dir das iSHOXS Team ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## urban_overload (19. Dezember 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Heute bei Amazon als Tagesangebot!
> 
> Xiaomi YI 4K Action Cam (4k/30fps, 1080P/120fps) für 130€.
> Eine preiswerte und gute Action Cam, Videos etc. gibt es zu genüge bei Youtube.
> ...





BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Die Xiamoi YI 2k gibts sogar für 39,99€
> https://www.amazon.de/YI-Action-Kamera-Ambarella-1080p60-Weiß/dp/B01CW4ADLM/ref=gbph_img_s-4_f247_d0c1065c?smid=A3DUHD1BHNQJLB&pf_rd_p=416f1658-31aa-4610-b3e7-afdd7bc0f247&pf_rd_s=slot-4&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=42MFG4FE3B7Z1F6MWERF&th=1



Hat die jemand von euch schon, können die Dinger was? Überlege mir eine von denen zu holen, just for teh lulz, um meine kläglichen Fahrkünste (und eventuell den nächsten Crash ) bisserl zu dokumentieren.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich fand fand den Satz schön, „... Videos gibt es zu genüge...“ warum dann noch eine Kamera kaufen. Bekommt man nicht bei eBay für 140 eine GoPro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (19. Dezember 2017)

Damit sind die ganzen vergleich und Review Videos zur Cam gemeint. Die Cam ist halt eine gute Alternative zu den Gopro Produkten und gebraucht wird es schwierig für den Preis an vergleichbares Gopro Produkt zu bekommen.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Dezember 2017)

ich weiss, aber ist so treffend in zeiten der actioncams und selfitis.


----------



## Marcel291 (19. Dezember 2017)

@Rainer-75 : Freut mich, dass du vom iShoxs-Brustgurt ebenfalls begeistert bist! Aber 25€ waren auch wirklich ein gutes Angebot!

Dass du dir so Sorgen um die Haken gemacht hast kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, denn bei leichten Dreh- und Biegebewegungen in der Hand habe ich schon gemerkt wie stabil und zäh die sind. Und wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, wenn einer tatsächlich kaputt gehen sollte, dann werden beide Schultergurte durch die jeweiligen Schlitze an der Grundplatte gezogen und vernäht, dann ist der Brustgurt nahezu unzerstörbar!

Und das mit den 20-Min.-Antwortzeit ist krass! Scheint wohl auch ein guter Service zu sein!


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Dezember 2017)

kann mir jemand sagen ob der e13 chain guide HIER bei rcz auch für 2-fach geht?
was kostet bei denen denn der versand?
und wieso ist der artikel nach umstellung auf "deutsch" nicht mehr zu finden?
fragen über fragen.....

vielen dank!


----------



## AnAx (19. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob der e13 chain guide HIER bei rcz auch für 2-fach geht?
> was kostet bei denen denn der versand?
> und wieso ist der artikel nach umstellung auf "deutsch" nicht mehr zu finden?
> fragen über fragen.....
> ...



Hier hast du die Kettenführung auf Deutsch. TRS+ Dual steht meines Wissens für eine zweifach-Kettenführung, aber ohne Gewähr ;-)
Versandkosten siehst du im Warenkorb, wenn du unten links Land, Bundesland und Postleitzahl eingibst.
Edit: Bei mir wurden testweise gerade 9,49€ angezeigt.

Für die Kettenführung gibt es noch einen Code, RCZMIX. Damit nur noch 20,- zzgl. Versand.


----------



## Rainer-75 (19. Dezember 2017)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> @Rainer-75 : Freut mich, dass du vom iShoxs-Brustgurt ebenfalls begeistert bist! Aber 25€ waren auch wirklich ein gutes Angebot!
> 
> Dass du dir so Sorgen um die Haken gemacht hast kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, denn bei leichten Dreh- und Biegebewegungen in der Hand habe ich schon gemerkt wie stabil und zäh die sind. Und wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, wenn einer tatsächlich kaputt gehen sollte, dann werden beide Schultergurte durch die jeweiligen Schlitze an der Grundplatte gezogen und vernäht, dann ist der Brustgurt nahezu unzerstörbar!
> 
> Und das mit den 20-Min.-Antwortzeit ist krass! Scheint wohl auch ein guter Service zu sein!



was heist "so sorgen"? In erster linie hat mich einfach der Grund interessiert, da der Gurt ja sonst sehr Stabil wirkt. Glaub ja auch nicht das sie so schnell brechen würden. Liest sich vielleicht ängstlicher wies gemeint war von mir ;-)
Das man sich bei Bruch selber weiter helfen kann is klar. Aber ich wollte eben auch wissen ob der Service da auch weiter hilft.
Die Hacken machen ja sinn, das Anzihen des Gurtes is sehr komfortabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (19. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob der e13 chain guide HIER bei rcz auch für 2-fach geht?
> was kostet bei denen denn der versand?
> und wieso ist der artikel nach umstellung auf "deutsch" nicht mehr zu finden?


versuch doch einmal das fr in der URL durch de zu ersetzen. Versand kannst du im Warenkorb vor dem Absenden der Bestellung ausrechnen lassen. 



mobil gesendet


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Dezember 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Hier hast du die Kettenführung auf Deutsch. TRS+ Dual steht meines Wissens für eine zweifach-Kettenführung, aber ohne Gewähr ;-)
> Versandkosten siehst du im Warenkorb, wenn du unten links Land, Bundesland und Postleitzahl eingibst.
> Für die Kettenführung gibt es noch einen Code, RCZMIX. Damit nur noch 20,- zzgl. Versand.


dank dir!
meiner recherche nach steht das "dual" für 2-fach, wofür das plus steht keine ahnung.
komme auch auf 10€ versandkosten, aber da kaufe ich für ein 1-2€ mehr lieber woanders als bei dieser klitsche.


----------



## piilu (20. Dezember 2017)

Erkennt man eigentlich optisch ob ne Pike die Charger 1 oder 2 verbaut hat?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## Liz128 (20. Dezember 2017)

Hallo ihr lieben, ich versuche mein Pure Power Bike zu verkaufen, habe aber echt keine Ahnung wie ich es beschreiben soll. Wenn ich eure Einträge lese kommen die mir vor wie böhmische Dörfer- ich verstehe nichts. Gibt es hier ein Anfängerthread oder so?
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## demlak (20. Dezember 2017)

wie im anderen Thread schon beschrieben, schau in den Bikemarkt. Du bist hier im Unterforum falsch.


----------



## frogmatic (20. Dezember 2017)

Liz128 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier ein Anfängerthread oder so?


Gute Bilder schaden auch nicht. Scharf, sauber belichtet, sinnvolle Perspektive.


----------



## Jaerrit (20. Dezember 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Gute Bilder schaden auch nicht. Scharf, sauber belichtet, sinnvolle Perspektive.


Vong der Freundin? Frage für 1 Froimd


----------



## frogmatic (20. Dezember 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Vong der Freundin? Frage für 1 Froimd


Das wären dann - je nach Freundin - *scharfe* Bilder


----------



## Liz128 (20. Dezember 2017)

Richtig, guter Tipp! Ich habe bei euren Bildern mal geschaut und mache das jetzt auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (20. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

kennt jemand einen günstigeren Preis für ein 
*SRAM GX Eagle Upgrade Kit 1x12*

als 250,00 Euro ????


----------



## freetourer (20. Dezember 2017)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand einen günstigeren Preis für ein
> *SRAM GX Eagle Upgrade Kit 1x12*
> ...



Wo gibt es das denn für 250.- Euro?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (20. Dezember 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wo gibt es das denn für 250.- Euro?



https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Eagle-Upgrade-Kit-1x12


----------



## nosaint77 (20. Dezember 2017)

Noch günstiger als Schnäppchen? Ich glaube wir brauchen nen neuen Thread [emoji56]


----------



## Blacksheep87 (20. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Wie ein wenig dickere Skateschuhe - eher klein mMn.



Hattest recht, 44 war zu klein...
Sind aber sehr angenehme Schuhe, 44,5-45 wird da meine Größe sein


----------



## Ghoste (20. Dezember 2017)

Hat schon jemand die Reverb von RCZ bekommen? Mein Bruder meint s wäre nicht wie beschrieben die 2017er?
Gibts eindeutige Merkmale dies zu erkennen?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (20. Dezember 2017)

Am eindeutigsten ist für die B1 das goldene Logo


----------



## Ghoste (20. Dezember 2017)

Ah okay, dann ist es ne ältere :-/


----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2017)

ich werd da glaube ich nie was bestellen...braucht man echt gute Nerven für, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. Dezember 2017)

Man muss nur nicht auf alles Wert legen, was man hier liest. Hinterfrage die negativen Berichte und frage Dich, wie ein Shop so lange existieren kann, wenn er nicht deutlich mehr positive Kauferlebnisse beschert. Ich habe bisher nur positive Erlebnisse mit RCZ, habe aber auch immer gewusst, was ich kaufe und daher nie etwas reklamieren müssen. Für die Gepflogenheit, mehrere Varianten zu kaufen und die weniger gefallenden zurück zu schicken, gibt es andere Läden.


----------



## damage0099 (20. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Man muss nur nicht auf alles Wert legen, was man hier liest. Hinterfrage die negativen Berichte und frage Dich, wie ein Shop so lange existieren kann, wenn er nicht deutlich mehr positive Kauferlebnisse beschert. Ich habe bisher nur positive Erlebnisse mit RCZ, habe aber auch immer gewusst, was ich kaufe und daher nie etwas reklamieren müssen. Für die Gepflogenheit, mehrere Varianten zu kaufen und die weniger gefallenden zurück zu schicken, gibt es andere Läden.


Dito!


----------



## JBL4435 (20. Dezember 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Man muss nur nicht auf alles Wert legen, was man hier liest. Hinterfrage die negativen Berichte und frage Dich, wie ein Shop so lange existieren kann, wenn er nicht deutlich mehr positive Kauferlebnisse beschert. Ich habe bisher nur positive Erlebnisse mit RCZ, habe aber auch immer gewusst, was ich kaufe und daher nie etwas reklamieren müssen. Für die Gepflogenheit, mehrere Varianten zu kaufen und die weniger gefallenden zurück zu schicken, gibt es andere Läden.



Genau so!


----------



## Ghoste (20. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ich werd da glaube ich nie was bestellen...braucht man echt gute Nerven für, oder?



Ne überhaupt nicht! 
Ich hätte bei dem Preis nicht mal geschaut welcher Jahrgang die Stütze ist 
Selbst im Bikemarkt sind ältere und gebrauchte deutlich teurer!

Da denk halt jeder anders, bei den Preisen und auch dem Service und den Teilen die ich bisher bekommen habe,
bestelle ich hier sehr gerne und immer wieder!


----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2017)

na ich hätte nur n Problem damit wenn ich nicht das bekomme, was ich gekauft habe. Aber seis drum scheint ja genügend Leute zu geben die zufrieden mit RCZ sind


----------



## hasardeur (20. Dezember 2017)

Musst halt genau hinsehen. Sowas wie neulich bei Bike Components mit den Fox Gabeln ist mir bei RCZ bislang unbekannt. Und dennoch halte ich BC für den besten Shop. Fehler passieren halt überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ne überhaupt nicht!
> Ich hätte bei dem Preis nicht mal geschaut welcher Jahrgang die Stütze ist
> Selbst im Bikemarkt sind ältere und gebrauchte deutlich teurer!
> 
> ...



Was hat sie denn gekostet?


----------



## Hans (20. Dezember 2017)

Vor kurzem bei RCZ bestellt

2 Reifen geliefert
1 Monarch Dämpfer geliefert
Sram Trigger , den habens storniert
Hope Laufradsatz,  statt 29er habens 27,5 er geliefert 

Preise sind gut, aber pressieren darfs ned


----------



## Ghoste (20. Dezember 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was hat sie denn gekostet?



Glaube 139€ oder 159€, keinesfalls mehr.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Glaube 139€ oder 159€, keinesfalls mehr.



Na dann war ja meine 2017er 170er für 162 bei CRC sehr günstig.


----------



## Marcel291 (21. Dezember 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Na dann war ja meine 2017er 170er für 162 bei CRC sehr günstig.



Boah wann gab es die denn zu so einem Kurs?


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Dezember 2017)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Boah wann gab es die denn zu so einem Kurs?


Mehrfach vor 3-4wochen ... Aber meist die 125mm externe Ansteuerung...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir sind es 2x Stealth mit 31,6 und 170mm. War sogar 60€ günstiger als bei der Black Week von CRC.


----------



## Ahija (21. Dezember 2017)

Auf jeden Fall richtig guter Preis. Hab grad eine aus dem general Service 150/31,6 für 145 gekauft.


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Dezember 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 2x Stealth mit 31,6 und 170mm. War sogar 60€ günstiger als bei der Black Week von CRC.


wa, d.h. du hast nen hunni für ne 2017er gezahlt?
wer, wo was, wann, wieso?


----------



## decay (21. Dezember 2017)

Ohmei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wa, d.h. du hast nen hunni für ne 2017er gezahlt?
> wer, wo was, wann, wieso?



 Nein, hab jeweils 163 (Paypal Gutschein) und 183 € bezahlt und bei der Blackweek war sie über 200€. Glaub 239 oder sogar 259€. Sind jeweils Stealth 2017 170er 31,6er


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Dezember 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Nein, hab jeweils 163 (Paypal Gutschein) und 183 € bezahlt und bei der Blackweek war sie über 200€. Glaub 239 oder sogar 259€. Sind jeweils Stealth 2017 170er 31,6er


ach so, missverständniss.
puh, dann ist ja gut, ich dachte schon die 163€ wären mit ihrem all time best preis zu teuer gewesen ;-)


----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. Dezember 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> SKS Rennkompressor für €37 bei Actionsports nur heute:
> 
> https://www.actionsports.de/sks-rennkompressor-standpumpe-orange-5513?number=PU.SK.0012
> 
> Grüße



Gut bzw Tublesstauglich?
Oder beim guten alten (richtigen) Kompressor bleiben?


----------



## bs99 (21. Dezember 2017)

Der rennkompressor bringts eigentlich nur für Rennräder.
Für MTB und besonders tubeless zuwenig Volumen je Hub.


----------



## Ahija (21. Dezember 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Gut bzw Tublesstauglich?
> Oder beim guten alten (richtigen) Kompressor bleiben?





bs99 schrieb:


> Der rennkompressor bringts eigentlich nur dafür Rennräder.
> Für MTB und besonders tubeless zuwenig Volumen je Hub.



Hab nen SKS Airkompressor 12 hier stehen. Für Tubeless absolut ungeeignet.


----------



## decay (21. Dezember 2017)

Würde mir was mit Tank bzw externen Tank kaufen (oder bauen).


----------



## piilu (21. Dezember 2017)

Was habt ihr den für Ärmchen? Ich hab nur ne billo Standpumpe von Decathlon und hab damit bis jetzt jeden Reifen Tubeless bekommen und da waren einige Contis dabei


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ach so, missverständniss.
> puh, dann ist ja gut, ich dachte schon die 163€ wären mit ihrem all time best preis zu teuer gewesen ;-)



163 bzw. 183 € sind trotzdem Top für die Stütze. Muss man erstmal wo anders finden. Unmöglich.


----------



## damonsta (21. Dezember 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Was habt ihr den für Ärmchen? Ich hab nur ne billo Standpumpe von Decathlon und hab damit bis jetzt jeden Reifen Tubeless bekommen und da waren einige Contis dabei



Geile Story Bro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel291 (21. Dezember 2017)

163€ für ne 31,6er 2017er Reverb Stealth sind echt unschlagbar! 

Beim nächsten mal BITTE SOFORT hier Alarm schlagen!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Dezember 2017)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> 163€ für ne 31,6er 2017er Reverb Stealth sind echt unschlagbar!
> 
> Beim nächsten mal BITTE SOFORT hier Alarm schlagen!



Den Alarm gab es hier, deshalb hab ich ja 2 Stützen bestellt. Selbst 183 € sind Top. Hab erst eine bestellt und zu spät gesehen dass es nen 20 € PayPal Gutschein gibt. Deshalb hab ich 2 bestellt.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Dezember 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Finde den M1600 LRS mit 1800g, 30/35mm, 27,5", Straightpull Naben, für 250€ ganz interessant!


Hat schon jemand den LRS erhalten und war da ein 6-Loch Adapter dabei? Mein Karton war etwas beschädigt, ich bin mir daher nicht sicher, ob der Adapter evtl. raus gefallen ist.
Das Vorderrad wiegt übrigens 820 Gramm inkl. Felgenband.

mobil gesendet


----------



## Marcel291 (22. Dezember 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Den Alarm gab es hier, deshalb hab ich ja 2 Stützen bestellt. Selbst 183 € sind Top. Hab erst eine bestellt und zu spät gesehen dass es nen 20 € PayPal Gutschein gibt. Deshalb hab ich 2 bestellt.



Damn da habe ich den Thread wohl noch nicht verfolgt, oder war zu blind! 
Also beim nächsten mal bitte nochmals Alarm schlagen!


----------



## frogmatic (22. Dezember 2017)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> beim nächsten mal bitte (...) schlagen!


Geht klar


----------



## der-gute (23. Dezember 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> grad bestellt für 21.25€
> da machsch nix falsch...



Kam die Tage. Macht zunächst keinen extrem billigen Eindruck.
War heute mal damit einkaufen.



 

Is das normal bei solchen Taschen,
das sie wackeln wie ein freudiger Hundeschwanz?
Machen die > 100€ Teile das auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (23. Dezember 2017)

Die sieht irgendwie komisch montiert aus. Meine Tasche steht viel weiter vom Sattel ab.  Voll beladen wackelt Sie etwas,  aber nicht störend.  Allerdings werde ich für die kommende Saison den Riemen an der Sattelstütze etwas ändern, da hier am meisten Spiel ist


----------



## damage0099 (24. Dezember 2017)

Hier ist der Leatt DBX 3.0 grad günstig zu haben.
Ist das der V1 oder der V2?

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MIkt3I8NGi2AIVU4wZCh0vewAJEAkYCCABEgKj_fD_BwE


----------



## Pitchshifter (24. Dezember 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist das der V1 oder der V2?


Hersteller Artikelnr. oder EAN im Beschreibungstext zu googeln schon probiert?


----------



## damage0099 (24. Dezember 2017)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Hersteller Artikelnr. oder EAN im Beschreibungstext zu googeln schon probiert?


Ja, aber 100%ig sicher bin ich nicht.
Auch Unterschiede V1 zu V2 fand ich nicht wirklich was.


----------



## demlak (25. Dezember 2017)

hab nun auch gesucht, weil ich neugierig war.. find nix.. wenn jemand infos zum unterschied zwischen v1 und v2 kennt, bitte teilen. danke
(ebenso interessieren mich erfahrungen, wie gut/schlecht eine gopro an dem helm zu platzieren is)


----------



## ForG (25. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

bei BD gibt es bis morgen 15% Extrarabatt auf Kleidung.

Ich habe mir die Shimano SH-XM9 Touring Schuhe für 127,46€ (!) nochmal gekauft, meine alten sind ziemlich abgerockt, die bekommen jetzt den Gnadenschuß.


----------



## ForG (25. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

bei BD gibt es bis morgen 15% Extrarabatt auf Kleidung.

Ich habe mir die Shimano SH-XM9 Touring Schuhe für 127,46€ (!) nochmal gekauft, meine alten sind ziemlich abgerockt, die bekommen jetzt den Gnadenschuß.


----------



## ForG (25. Dezember 2017)

Gibt jetzt nicht 30% weil ich es 2x gepostet habe, ne


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Dezember 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> Gibt jetzt nicht 30% weil ich es 2x gepostet habe, ne


Schade


----------



## Spezialeis (25. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> (ebenso interessieren mich erfahrungen, wie gut/schlecht eine gopro an dem helm zu platzieren is)


Ich habe zwar jetzt noch keine Feld-Erfahrungen, aber ab Sonntag. Wo möchtest du die GoPro anbringen? Seite? Eher nein. Oben? Ja. Unter dem Visier? Mit dem Ninja Mount Adhesive Pad soll es gemäss FAQ funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (25. Dezember 2017)

Wenn, dann würde mich eher was zentrales interessieren.. als oben, unter visier oder am kinn.
danke


----------



## johnny blaze (25. Dezember 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kam die Tage. Macht zunächst keinen extrem billigen Eindruck.
> War heute mal damit einkaufen.
> Anhang anzeigen 678432
> 
> ...


Meine kam auch letzte Woche überraschend schnell an.

Bei dir sieht es tatsächlich irgendwie senkrechter aus als auf den Produktbildern.

Danke für deine Einschätzung...das mit dem Wackeln hab ich befürchtet. Angeblich ja so gut wie gar nicht spürbar laut den Rezensionen bei Amazon und co.
Aber wie immer spielt da bei vielen der "jetzt hab ich da so viel Geld für ausgegeben.. irgendwie muss ich das jetzt schönreden" mit rein.

Ich bin mal gespannt..wenn es Mist ist, ist jetzt nicht sooo viel Geld verloren


----------



## demlak (25. Dezember 2017)

was aber auch mit reinspielt: jeder fährt unterschiedlich. der eine schaukelt sein bike halt mehr als der andere


----------



## sharky (25. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt habt euch doch mal lieb. Es ist weihnachten


----------



## demlak (25. Dezember 2017)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> in S schon ;-)
> http://www.fun-corner.de/de/fahrrader-sale/942-haibike-heet-s-275-2016.html



Eieieiei.. krasser Preis bei Carbon, Yari, Mt5, etc. etc.


----------



## Guerill0 (26. Dezember 2017)

ich glaube die Forumspolizei ist besoffen. 
Dem aktuellen Kahlschlag wurden leider 2-3 sinnvolle Beiträge geopfert.


----------



## demlak (26. Dezember 2017)

Falls du den anderen Thread meinst. Da scheint noch nix aufgeräumt zu sein.. und hier räumt keiner auf.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab jetzt mal geschaut bei Haibike wegen Geometrie und so. Normale Mountainbikes so ohne Motor stellen die ja anscheinend gar nicht mehr her inzwischen.


// Edit
Die Geometrie ist ziemlich... oldschool möchte ich es mal nennen. Ultra kurz und schön langes Sattelrohr.
http://web.archive.org/web/20160312...198,24170,detail.html#id_beschreibung_content


----------



## Rick7 (26. Dezember 2017)

Wär was zum ausschlachten...den Rahmen kriegt man schon für 700 € los...der Restbetrag ist dann ja quasi mit der yari und der Bremse abbezahlt...die restlichen Anbauteile gibts geschenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Dezember 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei BD gibt es bis morgen 15% Extrarabatt auf Kleidung.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Shimano SH-XM9 Touring Schuhe für 127,46€ (!) nochmal gekauft, meine alten sind ziemlich abgerockt, die bekommen jetzt den Gnadenschuß.


Die 127,46 € sind aber bereits der Endpreis gewesen, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## ForG (26. Dezember 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Die 127,46 € sind aber bereits der Endpreis gewesen, oder?


Ja, ist er! Die Schuhe sind für den Preis ein Schnapp. Fahre sie auch im Sommer!


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Dezember 2017)

Wenn jemand zufällig entdeckt, wo es Prozente auf Castelli Bekleidung gibt, bitte gleich "ALARM" schlagen 
Suche eine Castelli Espresso 4 oder eine Castelli Alpha ROS.


----------



## demlak (27. Dezember 2017)

vielleicht sollte drüben in dem thread der regelbruch auch mal mit mehr als nur löschen "honoriert" werden. accountsperre für ne woche oder sowas. es ist der hammer, wie unfassbar ignorant jemand sein muss, wenn direkt nach dem löschen gleich weitergemacht wird.


----------



## jonalisa (27. Dezember 2017)

Hier geht's ja zu wie bei uns in Bella Italia. Ich dachte immer die Deutschen hielten sich an Regeln...

Bitte sofort löschen, aber konnte es mir nicht verkneifen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (27. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte drüben in dem thread der regelbruch auch mal mit mehr als nur löschen "honoriert" werden. accountsperre für ne woche oder sowas. es ist der hammer, wie unfassbar ignorant jemand sein muss, wenn direkt nach dem löschen gleich weitergemacht wird.



Jawoll !

Zensur!

Und wegsperren das Pack!


(Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor)


----------



## frogmatic (27. Dezember 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wenn jemand zufällig entdeckt, wo es Prozente auf Castelli Bekleidung gibt, bitte gleich "ALARM" schlagen
> Suche eine Castelli Espresso 4 oder eine Castelli Alpha ROS.


Du weißt, dass es einen "Suche ein Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen" Fred gibt?


----------



## shurikn (27. Dezember 2017)

hier geht's zu wie in einer Slapstick Amtsstube. Nur dass es hier kein Slapstick ist.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Dezember 2017)

ich hasse Blockwartgehabe...dann doch lieber ein paar Kleidungsschnäppchensuchende...bitte reisst Euch doch mal zusammen und labert über Schnäppchen...ich suche zB eine funktionierende günstige Shimano XT 775-Bremse..gebraucht. Jemand was rumliegen oder kennt einen link?


----------



## demlak (27. Dezember 2017)

schau mal hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/

Gesponsort vom mtb-news.Blockwart e.V.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> schau mal hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/
> 
> Gesponsort vom mtb-news.Blockwart e.V.


Danke...aber sag mal...meinst Du nicht, dass dieser Thread substanziell eh nix mehr bietet ausser Gelaber....hier ist doch fast alles offtopic und bezieht sich nicht auf "Schnäppchen" (unserem Dialog inklusive)!?

ps: der von Dir gepostete thread ist übrigens nicht sehr zielführend weil kaum was los, wenn man die "Dialoge" betrachtet...aber wie gesagt: Danke


----------



## demlak (27. Dezember 2017)

das Gespräch verlager ich mal in eine private nachricht, da es hier nix zu suchen hat =)
q.e.d. =)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Dezember 2017)

du hast PM demlak


----------



## Tom33 (28. Dezember 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 1000 für 331€ bei CRC .





Tom33 schrieb:


> definitiv kein Deal... habe letztes Jahr bei Amazon 289€ gezahlt und nächste Woche gibt es sicher wieder gute Angebote.





Sash1985 schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 1000 im Bundle (inklusive Premium Herzfrequenz-Brustgurt, Trittfrequenz- und Geschwindigkeitssensor)
> Bei Amazon 319,92€ statt 394€
> 20% Aktion wird im Warenkorb abgezogen
> https://www.amazon.de/Garmin-Edge-1000-GPS-Radcomputer-Europa-Fahrradkarte/dp/B01KI3HU10



definitiv ein Deal, denn es handelt sich um das Bundle


----------



## enno112 (28. Dezember 2017)

Jup, ist ein guter Deal. 
Hab ich Anfang Juli bei Amazon auch zu dem Preis bekommen und seit dem nicht wieder gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiter94 (28. Dezember 2017)

Leider schon vorbei  Hatte es sogar schon in den Warenkorb gelegt...


----------



## ParadoxCore (28. Dezember 2017)

Moin, evtl taugt das hier ja was ?
Bin mir nicht sicher, da es ja die Softprotektoren sind und keine Hartplastik, ob es was für DH/ Bikepark Einsatz taugt.


https://www.louis.de/artikel/super-.../208935?list=01b453a3849e351da0ae6a67239e85af


----------



## Rick7 (28. Dezember 2017)

Sieht garnicht schlecht aus finde ich. Ich z.B. bevorzuge bei sowas ohnehin soft. 
Da es für Motorrad ist, könnte es aber doch recht massiv und schwer sein.


----------



## Sash1985 (28. Dezember 2017)

ParadoxCore schrieb:


> Moin, evtl taugt das hier ja was ?
> Bin mir nicht sicher, da es ja die Softprotektoren sind und keine Hartplastik, ob es was für DH/ Bikepark Einsatz taugt.
> 
> 
> https://www.louis.de/artikel/super-.../208935?list=01b453a3849e351da0ae6a67239e85af




Probiere doch mal die alpinestars bionic plus.
Guter Schutz am unterarm und Schulter. Stabiler Rückenprotektor, und vorne softeinsätze.
Das gute ist die Beweglichkeit bleibt erhalten


----------



## veraono (28. Dezember 2017)

ParadoxCore schrieb:


> Moin, evtl taugt das hier ja was ?
> Bin mir nicht sicher, da es ja die Softprotektoren sind und keine Hartplastik, ob es was für DH/ Bikepark Einsatz taugt.
> 
> 
> https://www.louis.de/artikel/super-.../208935?list=01b453a3849e351da0ae6a67239e85af


Die Bewertungen lesen sich was Nähte und Stoffqualität angeht sehr negativ.


----------



## Ahija (28. Dezember 2017)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=224883;menu=1000,2,140,318

Hat da jemand noch einen günstigeren Anbieter? Bike-Discount.de hatte es für 165€ über Weihnachten im Angebot, aber nun ausverkauft.


----------



## ParadoxCore (29. Dezember 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Die Bewertungen lesen sich was Nähte und Stoffqualität angeht sehr negativ.


Weiß halt nicht ob er überhaupt was taugt so zwecks hinfallen auf Steine Wurzeln usw. Nicht das da nur ein Hartpanzer Sinn macht wobei der dann auf ner Tour wieder weniger Spaß macht. Oder ?


----------



## Rick7 (29. Dezember 2017)

Also mit sowas geht man jetzt eher in den Bikepark oder shutteln und ned auf tour


----------



## ParadoxCore (29. Dezember 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also mit sowas geht man jetzt eher in den Bikepark oder shutteln und ned auf tour


Klar aber macht es dann überhaupt Sinn *keinen *Hartpanzer zu nehmen?
Bzw. irgenwie fährt man ja auch zu seinen Strecken hin bzw. hat mal ne ruppige Endurotour. (zumindest bis zu ner gewissen entfernung) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (29. Dezember 2017)

Hartpanzer schränkt schon ziemlich ein und wird sehr heiß...kenne nicht viele die sowas selbst im bikepark noch benutzen. Eher halt dann nur 'n harten Rücken proti und die üblichen Protektoren an Knien, evtl Ellbogen und neck brace. Ich benutze z.b. den langen (also mit Ellbogen Schutz) core saver von 661, bin bisher ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## prolink (30. Dezember 2017)

wenn ich Bikerleben auf Versandkosten klicke kommt die gleiche seite nochmals
auf PC und Android
noch wer das problem?


----------



## xlacherx (30. Dezember 2017)

prolink schrieb:


> wenn ich Bikerleben auf Versandkosten klicke kommt die gleiche seite nochmals
> auf PC und Android
> noch wer das problem?



Ich kauf bei ihm eigentlich nur via Facebook PN  bei mir kommt das zeug auch immer auf Rechnung mittlerweile  Versandkosten sind glaub meist immer inkl. 
Service ist auch super  
(er ist auch unter anderem einer der größten Magura Dealer in D)


----------



## ufp (30. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir funktioniert es (Versandkostenpauschale: 3,99 €).
Aber anscheinend kann man nur innerhalb von Deutschland bestellen?
Ausfüllen und bezahlen funktioniert zwar auch von außerhalb, aber ich fürchte die Bestellung wird dann wieder storniert.


----------



## Sash1985 (30. Dezember 2017)

Weiß jemand wo es nur den BR-M8020 bremssattel verfügbar zu erwerben gibt?


----------



## Ahija (30. Dezember 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man den BR-M8020 bremssattel verfügbar zu erwerben gibt?



https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-scheibenbremse-br-m8020-8000-set-678894

Erster treffer bei google nach "Shimano BR-M8020"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash1985 (30. Dezember 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-scheibenbremse-br-m8020-8000-set-678894
> 
> Erster treffer bei google nach "Shimano BR-M8020"



Nur den Sattel.....


----------



## Ahija (31. Dezember 2017)

Dann schreibs halt direkt..


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Dezember 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 680671
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 680672
> 
> Dann schreibs halt direkt..


Zumal davon auszugehen ist, daß der Preis des Sattels in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis der ganzen Bremse steht, wie üblich bei Shimano...


----------



## toastet (31. Dezember 2017)

wird doch wieder bei rund 100 euro landen wie saint auch. Mit Belägen ist das eigentlich ok.

zee schon für 75-80. finde das jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm.


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> wird doch wieder bei rund 100 euro landen wie saint auch. Mit Belägen ist das eigentlich ok.
> 
> zee schon für 75-80. finde das jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm.



Würde ich bei den aktuellen Preisen für MT5 und MT7 nicht machen.

Warum nicht einfach den Sattel einer 69€ MT5 mit dem Shimano Hebel verwenden?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (31. Dezember 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Würde ich bei den aktuellen Preisen für MT5 und MT7 nicht machen.
> 
> Warum nicht einfach den Sattel einer 69€ MT5 mit dem Shimano Hebel verwenden?



Meine vordere Zee war auch im Eimer, hab mir trotzdem wieder ne komplette Zee geholt, anstatt einer MT5 als Shigura Kombi.


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Dezember 2017)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Meine vordere Zee war auch im Eimer, hab mir trotzdem wieder ne komplette Zee geholt, anstatt einer MT5 als Shigura Kombi.


Fehler  meine Defekte Zee ist gegen eine reine Magura getauscht worden.. der Versuch später noch auf shigura umzubauen ist daran gescheitert, das der Zee Geber nicht mehr entlüftbar war... Es ging einfach kein Öl mehr durch... Mir kommt definitiv keine Shimano bremse mehr ans Rad....


----------



## Joehigashi80 (31. Dezember 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Fehler  meine Defekte Zee ist gegen eine reine Magura getauscht worden.. der Versuch später noch auf shigura umzubauen ist daran gescheitert, das der Zee Geber nicht mehr entlüftbar war... Es ging einfach kein Öl mehr durch... Mir kommt definitiv keine Shimano bremse mehr ans Rad....



Meine Zee war im Eimer, weil ich die Entlüftungsschraube am Sattel zu stark angezogen hab. Hab mir trotzdem wieder die Zee geholt, weil ich sehr zufrieden mit der Bremse bin.


----------



## der-gute (1. Januar 2018)

Scheisse man, wir ham noch so viele S Rahmen...was machma damit?

Moment...mir fällt grad was gutes ein...so mit Familie als Keyword und so...

TADAAAAA:


Kamelle schrieb:


> Angebot bei Liteville:
> 
> http://www.liteville.com/de/222/aktion/familienaktion/


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (1. Januar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Scheisse man, wir ham noch so viele S Rahmen...was machma damit?
> 
> Moment...mir fällt grad was gutes ein...so mit Familie als Keyword und so...
> 
> TADAAAAA:


Juhe restpostenverkauf - aber weit weg von Schnäppchen! Wers brauchen kann....


----------



## nosaint77 (1. Januar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Juhe restpostenverkauf - aber weit weg von Schnäppchen! Wers brauchen kann....


Blödsinn! 301 mk13 ist 200€ günstiger als normal, auserdem bekommt noch einige Anbauteile im Wert von ca. 200€ dazu.


----------



## casir (1. Januar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Scheisse man, wir ham noch so viele S Rahmen...was machma damit?
> 
> Moment...mir fällt grad was gutes ein...so mit Familie als Keyword und so...
> 
> TADAAAAA:



Marketing Gag

Muss ja jeder selber wissen ob er für den Nachwuchs ein überteuertes Rad kaufen möchte


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. Januar 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Blödsinn! 301 mk13 ist 200€ günstiger als normal, auserdem bekommt noch einige Anbauteile im Wert von ca. 200€ dazu.



Diese Tatsache, macht die angeboten Rahmen aus Taiwan mMn trotzdem nicht günstig, bzw. erschwinglich.


----------



## Pure_Power (1. Januar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Diese Tatsache, macht die angeboten Rahmen aus Taiwan mMn trotzdem nicht günstig, bzw. erschwinglich.



Hast Du nee Idee in welchem Land dein Tyee gefertigt wurde?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. Januar 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Hast Du nee Idee in welchem Land dein Tyee gefertigt wurde? [emoji57]



Ja, in Taiwan! Es kostet aber auch weniger als die Hälfte eines LV Rahmens, darum geht es mir. Auch mein Nukeproof Mega Rahmen den ich bestellt habe, wird dort gefertigt. Kostet trotzdem deutlich weniger. Mir egal ob der LV Rahmen leichter ist, mMn einfach zu teuer die Teile. 

Ist nicht abwertend gegen Taiwan, die meisten Alu Rahmen kommen von dort, allerdings machen sich eben nicht alle Hersteller die Taschen so voll wie manch andere.  ;-)


----------



## Pure_Power (1. Januar 2018)

Propain macht Direktvertieb, Liteville nicht. Dein Tyee kostet ohne Dämpfer 999 mit Dämpfer dann ein wenig über 1300€. Rechne da mal eine Händlermarge drauf, dann würde der Rahmen am Ende auch 1800-2000€ kosten und wäre den VK Preisen von Liteville sehr nahe.
Ist letztendlich Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.


----------



## piilu (1. Januar 2018)

Nur weil ein Rahmen im selben Land hergestellt wird heisst es noch lange nicht, dass es keine Qualitätsunterschiede gibt.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. Januar 2018)

Kann nichts schlechtes über die Qualität des Propain Rahmens sagen. Ein LV hatte ich bisher nicht, deshalb kann ich mir da keine Meinung bilden. Deshalb steht da dass Preisschild, was mich abhält einen zu kaufen. Fertig. 

Frohes Neues Jahr.  :Bier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (1. Januar 2018)

Ist halt Marktwirtschaft wenn ich mir nen Benz kaufen will dann ist es mir egal, dass nen Dacia nur nen 10. davon kostet


----------



## Rick7 (1. Januar 2018)

Abgebildet sind die liteville Rahmen mit Dämpfer, im Beschreibungstext steht davon aber nix. Also 'n 601 mit den aAnbauteilen und nem vivid Air für 1500 Flocken wär schon geil.


----------



## Pure_Power (1. Januar 2018)

Liteville verkauft keine Rahmen ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Januar 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Liteville verkauft keine Rahmen ohne Dämpfer.



Und warum stehen dann nur die Anbauteile dabei, nicht aber der Dämpfer? Wäre dann wirklich ein guter Preis.


----------



## Pure_Power (1. Januar 2018)

Die Rock Shox Dämpfer gehören jeweils bei den beiden Angeboten bezüglich 301 MK13 und 601 MK3 dazu. Ganz sicher.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Januar 2018)

Kannst Du sagen, was Dich da so sicher macht? Nichts für ungut, aber bisher sind es nur Behauptungen, die für einen Interessenten im Zweifel einige hundert Euro Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (1. Januar 2018)

Liteville Fully Rahmen sind ab LV *immer mit *Dämpfer. Auch wenn es Auslaufware/Restposten sind sparst Du bei beiden Angeboten >1000€ hingegen dem UVP.


----------



## AltaSack (1. Januar 2018)

ich denke/glaube, dass Pure-Power recht hat... auch dafür würde sprechen, dass die Dämpfer am Bild nicht "ausgegraut" sind.

Allerdings ist es schon saudoof kommuniziert seitens Liteville sowas teures wie Griffe + Sattelklemmen aufzulisten aber die Dämpfer nicht...


----------



## decay (1. Januar 2018)

AltaSack schrieb:


> saudoof kommuniziert seitens Liteville



Ist das nicht eine der Kernkompetenzen von LV?


----------



## Rick7 (1. Januar 2018)

Die sollen das Angebot mal für groß gewachsene Kinder in Größe M anbieten


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Januar 2018)

Hier z.b. Ohne Dämpfer

https://www.bikeexchange.de/a/mtb-f...MIx6ShpZ232AIVlArTCh2dcwoDEAQYASABEgKdQ_D_BwE

Würde beim LV Angebot aber dennoch davon ausgehen, daß der Dämpfer dabei ist, in der Abbildung ist das Rahmenkit mit den Anbauteilen ja schwarz dargestellt,  und der Dämpfer lt. Bild somit dabei.
Bisschen blöd isses aber gemacht, daß der Dämpfer nicht extra aufgelistet ist...
Im Zweifel  email schreiben...


----------



## Pure_Power (1. Januar 2018)

Wer das Angebot (inkl. RS Dämpfer !) für einen 301 MK13 oder 601 MK3 *S Rahmen* inkl. Anbauteilen wahrnehmen möchte, benötigt ohnehin eine Rechnung von einem LV Rahmen/Partskit/Werksmachine auf selbige(n) Namen/Anschrift. Ein Internet Bildchen aus dem Forum reicht dazu nicht aus, somit sollten 95% der Trolle hier sowieso raus sein.


----------



## Rick7 (1. Januar 2018)

Oho hört hört...wieso steht dann auf der hp Rechnung *oder* Bild? Einfach mal locker bleiben...


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Einfach mal locker bleiben...


----------



## hasardeur (1. Januar 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Wer das Angebot (inkl. RS Dämpfer !) für einen 301 MK13 oder 601 MK3 *S Rahmen* inkl. Anbauteilen wahrnehmen möchte, benötigt ohnehin eine Rechnung von einem LV Rahmen/Partskit/Werksmachine auf selbige(n) Namen/Anschrift. Ein Internet Bildchen aus dem Forum reicht dazu nicht aus, somit sollten 95% der Trolle hier sowieso raus sein.



Bemerkenswert, wie Du mit ernst gemeinten Fragen umgehst. Außer Kraftausdrücke in Form lustiger Pics hast Du aber noch keinen echten Beleg gebracht. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## piilu (1. Januar 2018)

Gibts jetzt eigentlich Erfahrungen mit dieser bike-porn Seite? 30% auf Devinci ist ja schon ordentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. Januar 2018)

piilu schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt eigentlich Erfahrungen mit dieser bike-porn Seite? 30% auf Devinci ist ja schon ordentlich



Kontakt (Mail&Tel.) mit dem Betreiber ist bisher sehr gut, mehr kann ich sagen, wenn mein Nukeproof Mega 275 Rahmen aus der Weihnachtsaktion kommt.

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## shurikn (1. Januar 2018)

piilu schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt eigentlich Erfahrungen mit dieser bike-porn Seite? 30% auf Devinci ist ja schon ordentlich



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nukeproof-mega-2018-275-in-carbon-290-ueberarbeitet.856584/page-5


----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. Januar 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert, wie Du mit ernst gemeinten Fragen umgehst. Außer Kraftausdrücke in Form lustiger Pics hast Du aber noch keinen echten Beleg gebracht. Schade eigentlich.



Foto Genügt. Das Set beinhaltet natürlich auch den Dämpfer.

Der Preis ist mit den ganzen Anbauteilen auch echt gut. (Uvps ~ 350 Euro).


----------



## Jonas-313 (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
gerade ist der RCZ Newsletter rein gekommen. Da sind mir die Carbon Rahmen aufgefallen. Leider finde ich zu den Teilen keinerlei weite Infos oder gar Berichte. Hat schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit den Teilen gemacht oder kann irgendwas dazu sagen?
Es gäbe zei Stück die mir (zumindest von der Rahmengröße her) zusagen würde 
1. http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/no-name-frame-29-carbon-raw-finish-size-52-1839011252509cy.html#
2. http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/no-name-frame-29-carbon-raw-finish-size-52-1831011252503bc.html


----------



## hasardeur (2. Januar 2018)

Das sind Rahmen aus China-Produktion. Für 99€ kann man da nicht meckern. Ich hatte mir neulich den RR-Rahmen in Carbon geholt. Das ist ein Nachbau eines Pinarello-Rahmens aus 2009. Bis auf ein paar angescheuerte Stellen, die man leicht auspolieren kann, macht er einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## freetourer (2. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Bei Rabe gibts aktuell 50% auf Bekleidung... Und bisschen Hardware is reduziert
> 
> Edit: bis 50% sorry



Ist das dann nur in einem Shop vor Ort?


----------



## Seb_87 (2. Januar 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ist das dann nur in einem Shop vor Ort?



https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/sale/...ar/sort-by/price/sort-direction/asc/show/180/

Links kannste dann noch auf Hardware klicken... Hab mir grad n Ixs Jersey bestellt


----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2018)

Simoni84 schrieb:


> Hey ,
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach n vernüftiger , LRS mit einem guten PLV...
> 
> https://alutech-cycles.com/SRAM-ROAM-30-Laufradsatz-275-schwarz-silber-15x100-12x142-XD-Driver


Meiner Meinung nach mit 21 mm Innenweite nicht wirklich ordentlich.


----------



## fone (3. Januar 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert, wie Du mit ernst gemeinten Fragen umgehst. Außer Kraftausdrücke in Form lustiger Pics hast Du aber noch keinen echten Beleg gebracht. Schade eigentlich.


Ja, "Pure Bauer" halt. 

(nichts gegen Landwirte und andere Minderheiten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Januar 2018)

Falls jemand beim Hibike Deal des Mavic https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/mav...MIj8nWqMi-2AIVR5UbCh0buQSvEAQYASABEgJND_D_BwE
zu spät dran war, ich habe einen übrig und würde diesen zum Aktionspreis plus Versand, sprich 55 + 5 € abgeben, sonst geht er Retour.


----------



## affenmann1st (5. Januar 2018)

Kann der Nobby Nic aus dem Angebot was?
Wie ist der reifen so?


----------



## xlacherx (5. Januar 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Kann der Nobby Nic aus dem Angebot was?
> Wie ist der reifen so?


Pacestar ist die "harte" Evo Mischung. Also bei nässe kein wirklichliches Grip Monster. Für hinten aufjeden fall gut, da er sich auch nicht so schnell runter fährt. Vorne wäre die Trailstar Mischung aber auf alle fälle besser.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Januar 2018)

Ich finde, es gibt bessere Reifen in dieser Dimension, mit stabilerer Karkasse und besserem Gummi.


----------



## fone (8. Januar 2018)

Welche?


----------



## affenmann1st (8. Januar 2018)

Gibt es hier eigentlich auch so eine Reifendatenbank? Wo jeder seine Erfahrungen mit Reifen postet. Gibt es für Motorradreifen auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Januar 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich auch so eine Reifendatenbank? Wo jeder seine Erfahrungen mit Reifen postet. Gibt es für Motorradreifen auch...


http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/
Reicht?


----------



## fone (8. Januar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Welche?


@affenmann1st 

Ich würde zumindest den Trailstar Nobby Nic nehmen. Mach ich jetzt auch. Die 2€ sollten einem das schon wert sein.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-nobby-nic-snakeskin-ts-27,5x2,60-tle-apex-faltreifen-581684

Ja. Es gibt mehrere Threads über Reifen im Laufrad-Unterforum. 2000Köpfe 3000 Meinungen.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Januar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Welche?



Beispielsweise Specialized. Selbst die dünne Control-Karkasse empfand ich deutlich stabiler, als beim NN. Der Gummi ist auch OK. Wobei, wie Du schon sagst, wenn dann den NN in Trailstar.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (8. Januar 2018)

Wenn mans mal luftig haben will...
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-sd5-fahrradsandale-582036

Sachen gibts...


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Januar 2018)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Wenn mans mal luftig haben will...
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-sd5-fahrradsandale-582036
> 
> Sachen gibts...


￼
Bitte beachten,Schuhe fallen 1 Nummer kleiner aus


----------



## nosaint77 (8. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> ￼
> Bitte beachten,Schuhe fallen 1 Nummer kleiner aus



Werden sie mit weißen Socken getragen, bitte zwei Nummern größer bestellen


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Januar 2018)

Also im Reiserad Forum sind einige ganz spitz auf so offenes Schuhwerk beim radeln


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Januar 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Also im Reiserad Forum sind einige ganz spitz auf so offenes Schuhwerk beim radeln



Macht auch Sinn, dass beugt Fusspilz vor....


----------



## Canyon-Freak (9. Januar 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Eventuell für Schweizer oder Grenzgänger interessant dank des Umrechnungskurses:
> Bei www.mountainbike-parts.ch gibts die vollständige GX Eagle Gruppe lagernd für 366.80 CHF, laut aktuellem Umrechnungskurs sind das etwa 313€
> 
> Hier die Einzelpreise:
> ...


Aber kein Versand nach Deutschland:-/


----------



## hulster (9. Januar 2018)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Aber kein Versand nach Deutschland:-/



Hat er doch gesagt: "Schweizer oder Grenzgänger"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (9. Januar 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Hat er doch gesagt: "Schweizer oder Grenzgänger"


Stimmt...sorry, überlesen


----------



## hulster (10. Januar 2018)

ANREGUNG: Die Regeln für den Schnäppchen Thread ändern, dass die Versandkosten MÖGLICHST mit angegeben werden sollten. Oder entsprechende Hinweise nicht als Nicht-Regel-Konform" löschen, sondern bestehen lassen. Ist für mich kein Labern.


----------



## Schibbl (10. Januar 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> plus 6,50 Pfund Versand - Meeeega Schnäppchen.


Ich habe dort über die UK Seite am 4. Januar bestellt. Die Versandkosten waren mit 3,77€ sehr gering. Ja, das nenne ich ein Schnäppchen. Ich habe auch dir die deutschen Alternativen auf dem Silbertablett serviert. Danke hätte auch gereicht.

Edit: Bis ca. 80€ Warenwert gibt es die Option auf unversicherten Versand ohne Tracking. Ab diesem Betrag sind es ca. 9,50€ mit versicherten Versand und Tracking. Wer noch zusätzlich sparen möchte kann WEL5 als Code eingeben und bekommt 5 GBP Rabatt als Neukunde.

Ach und wenn der Taschenrechner gerade bei @freetourer kaputt zu sein scheint, würde ich das Ganze mal für ihn durchrechnen. Ohne Rabatt, sonst wird es ja unfair. Gegeben sind 27,06€ Schaltwerk und 6,50 GBP Versandkosten lt. freetourer. Umrechnen der Versandkosten ergibt 7,33€. Also: 27,06€ + 7,33€ = 34,39€ und damit ist das Schaltwerk mit versicherten Versand aus UK günstiger als das Schaltwerk vom günstigsten Anbieter (4TheBike) aus Deutschland für 34,57€ + 3,95€ = 38,52€. 
q.e.d.
Also freetourer der Beweis ist erbracht es ist ein "Meeega Schnäppchen". Du kannst also mit ruhigem Gewissen zuschlagen.


----------



## decay (10. Januar 2018)

Finde mehr Regeln auch wichtig!


----------



## demlak (10. Januar 2018)

aus "Dokumentationszwecken" hier als Kopie-Posting



freetourer schrieb:


> Welche Schwierigkeiten?
> 
> Auf die Thread-Regeln bezogen kann ich im Ergebnis wenig Unterschiede zwischen Deinen und meinen Posting erkennen.
> 
> Meine Spam-Posts machen aber mir wenigstens Spaß - Du fällts dann auch noch drauf rein.



Dann kläre ich kurz auf: Robert möchte, im Sinne der Allgemeinheit, dazu beitragen ruhe rein zu bringen (also eher ein soziales Verhalten)
Du hingegen möchtest trollen, also dich lustig machen, deinem Ego fröhnen und freust dich auch noch darüber, wenn sich andere aufregen, dass nennt man dann asoziales verhalten.

Ich weiß, jemand der so tickt wie du, dem ist es scheißegal. Dennoch wollte ich mich herablassen und dir den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied aufzeigen, der eigentlich dazu führen sollte, dass deine Postings nicht nur gelöscht, sondern seitens der Moderation auch für die Zukunft verhindert werden sollten.

Und jetzt darfst du dich über ein weiteres Posting lustig machen. good luck and have fun


----------



## freetourer (10. Januar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> aus "Dokumentationszwecken" hier als Kopie-Posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gemeldet wegen Spam und Doppel-Post.


----------



## ParadoxCore (10. Januar 2018)

Was hier denn wieder Los 

Haben einige wieder zuviel Testosteron oder Druck daheim oder auf Arbeit? What ever! Klärt das in einem privaten Chat. *Bitte Dank*!
Dieser Theat dient zum Bekannt machen von Schnäppschen, nicht eurem Schwanzvergleich.


----------



## freetourer (10. Januar 2018)

ParadoxCore schrieb:


> Was hier denn wieder Los
> 
> Haben einige wieder zuviel Testosteron oder Druck daheim oder auf Arbeit? What ever! Klärt das in einem privaten Chat. *Bitte Dank*!
> Dieser Theat dient zum Bekannt machen von Schnäppschen, nicht eurem Schwanzvergleich.



Das hättest Du wohl gerne. 

Hier ist ja sogar der offizielle Laberthread.


----------



## nosaint77 (10. Januar 2018)

Auch hier hamwer regeln, siehe mein 1.posting   Schwanzvergleich, herumgeheule über vermeintliche blockwarte oder ich kann aber nicht still sein obwohl ich weiß das drüben im Schnäppchenthread 100e User jedes Mal eine E-Mail-Benachrichtigung bekommen, aber letztendlich nur OT gepostet wurde,... gehören trotzdem nicht dazu. Ich finde wer Zeit für OT hat, sollte mal nen Rollentrainer und Zwift anschaffen! So, das war mein Senf dazu. Hab jetzt wieder sinnvolleres zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (10. Januar 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Edit: Schnäppchen:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...ll?ie=UTF8&mv_color_name=all&mv_size_name=all
> 
> ...



Hab so eine in Größe M (fällt größer aus, ist eigentlich L) und kaum getragen abzugeben. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Januar 2018)

wtf???
in welchen abständen muss man die abos der schnäppchen freds denn kündigen und wieder abonnieren damit man auf dem laufenden bleibt? komischerweise betrifft es bei mir nur diese...



Simoni84 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach n vernüftiger , LRS mit einem guten PLV...
> https://alutech-cycles.com/SRAM-ROAM-30-Laufradsatz-275-schwarz-silber-15x100-12x142-XD-Driver


lässt sich an jedem hlr der freilauf von sram auf shimano bzw umgekehrt tauschen?



PST schrieb:


> Schwalbe NN Evo. 27,5“ 2.6 PaceStar für 29.95€
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...in-Apex-27-5-Faltreifen-Auslaufmodell-p52290/


das ist doch ein "normaler" reifen, oder ist an den + reifen irgendwas anders?
die "wirklichen" + reifen mit 2.8/3.0 brauchen doch nur breitere felgen, oder?
was ist für den 2.6er hier denn ein vernünftige innenweite?
ist der reifen zu empfehlen?


----------



## dragonjackson (11. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Finde mehr Regeln auch wichtig!


Ist mir alles zu lari-fari hier


----------



## fone (11. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Finde mehr Regeln auch wichtig!


Man kann nie genug Regeln haben!


----------



## Diman (11. Januar 2018)

Und die dann gar nicht erst befolgen.


----------



## fone (11. Januar 2018)

Diman schrieb:


> Und die dann gar nicht erst befolgen.


Im Überwachungsthread hast du keine Chance, da wird gnadenloser gelöscht als beim Heiko.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (11. Januar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Man kann nie genug Regeln haben!


Du hast deine Regel?!  Arme Socke


----------



## Joker2980 (11. Januar 2018)

Wo bekomm ich den im Moment eine Mt7 ohne Scheiben, am besten das 2018 Modell mit den neuen Hebeln?


----------



## ParadoxCore (12. Januar 2018)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich den im Moment eine Mt7 ohne Scheiben, am besten das 2018 Modell mit den neuen Hebeln?



https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...emsenset-vr-hr-modell-2018/782727953-217-3873

Guckst du hier.


----------



## nightwolf (12. Januar 2018)

Campagnolo, guenstig  

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...018/ps/p/cucina-salami-spezialitaet-13012018/


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> *Sram Entlüftungsset PRO für 56 statt 102€*
> 
> https://www.bruegelmann.de/sram-pro-entlueftungskit-mit-dot-51-495651.html



Ist bei BC billiger:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...ssional-mit-DOT-5-1-Bremsfluessigkeit-p27725/


----------



## decay (12. Januar 2018)

Neulich war irgendwo in den Schnäppchenthreads ein Händler aus DE verlinkt, der relativ viel Magura verkauft hat, wurde auch als großer Magura Händler gelobt, kann sich einer erinnern wer, ich finde den nicht mehr.


----------



## Seb_87 (12. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist bei BC billiger:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...ssional-mit-DOT-5-1-Bremsfluessigkeit-p27725/



Bei BC aber ohne Edge Adapter


----------



## xlacherx (12. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Neulich war irgendwo in den Schnäppchenthreads ein Händler aus DE verlinkt, der relativ viel Magura verkauft hat, wurde auch als großer Magura Händler gelobt, kann sich einer erinnern wer, ich finde den nicht mehr.


https://bikerleben.de/produkt-kategorie/aktionsprodukte/


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## decay (12. Januar 2018)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (12. Januar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> *40% Rabatt auf Hosen bei Platzangst*



aus gegebenen anlass: kann mir jemand mal erklären, für welche klimatischen bereiche ich wohl eine wasserdichte SHORTS brauche?
das mit shorts und bib drunter kann ich bei passenden temperaturen ja noch nachvollziehen (muss ich wohl mal ausprobieren, unsereins hat damals ne lange hose über die einlagenhose gezogen...).
aber entweder ist das wetter so warm dass ich ne shorts anziehe und wenn es dann zwischendurch regnet (und ich aus welchen gründen auch immer keine regenhose drüber ziehen mag) ist es auch mehr oder weniger egal, oder ich fahre in shorts und bib DRUNTER, dann wird alles andere auch nass.
schnall ich nich.....


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> aus gegebenen anlass: kann mir jemand mal erklären, für welche klimatischen bereiche ich wohl eine wasserdichte SHORTS brauche?
> das mit shorts und bib drunter kann ich bei passenden temperaturen ja noch nachvollziehen (muss ich wohl mal ausprobieren, unsereins hat damals ne lange hose über die einlagenhose gezogen...).
> aber entweder ist das wetter so warm dass ich ne shorts anziehe und wenn es dann zwischendurch regnet (und ich aus welchen gründen auch immer keine regenhose drüber ziehen mag) ist es auch mehr oder weniger egal, oder ich fahre in shorts und bib DRUNTER, dann wird alles andere auch nass.
> schnall ich nich.....



Einmal Dirtlej Dirtsuit bei widrigen Bedingungen fahren, dann weißt wofür ne wasserdichte Hose/ Strampler brauchst.  ;-) ist schon was Feines, wenn der Hintern trocken bleibt.


----------



## demlak (12. Januar 2018)

es ist nicht immer eine klimafrage.. ich möchte nicht, dass meine hose am arsch durchnässt, wenn ich durch matsche und pfützen fahre.. 
die nässe kommt halt nicht immer von oben

aber wenns dir ums klima geht: es gibt auch warme tage mit regen zwischendurch.


----------



## platt_ziege (12. Januar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Einmal Dirtlej Dirtsuit bei widrigen Bedingungen fahren, dann weißt wofür ne wasserdichte Hose/ Strampler brauchst.  ;-)


wasas alles jibt...
ganz praktisch, dann kannste da ja die polsterhose gegen windeln tauschen, spart bestimmt auch wieder nen paar gramm ;-)



demlak schrieb:


> ich möchte nicht, dass meine hose am arsch durchnässt, wenn ich durch matsche und pfützen fahre..


na gut, das lass ich mal gelten ;-)
aber das würde dann ja wiederum auf diese vorne luftig, hinten wasserdicht shorts hinauslaufen



> aber wenns dir ums klima geht: es gibt auch warme tage mit regen zwischendurch.


erzähl doch nicht so nen schmarrn ;-)
wenn ich auf ne längere tour gehe und das wetter nicht stabil ist, pack ich mir doch eh ne regenhose ein, kann dann ja auch länger regnen und dann wirds an den beinen ja auch gleich spürbar kälter.

hat sich zumindest mit platzangst eh erledigt, nachdem ich das hier auf mydealz gelesen hab:


> Voll die Verar*** der Rabatt. Hab die Tage mehrfach da was gesucht und auch bestellt. Alle hosen waren halb so teuer wie sie heute auf einmal drin sind. Hab zB die Snakebite fur 49 und die Antilope für 59 gekauft.. nen Scherz dass die heute bei 119 liegt





> Vorsicht beim Rückversand wenn mal was nicht passt, ich musste zweimal dem externen Geldeintreiber (kein Klarna)per eingescannten Rücksendebeleg die Rücksendung beweisen und der Laden hat danach nur die Klamotten gutgeschrieben und die Versandkosten weiterberechnet. Erst nach nochmaliger Beschwerde wurden die dann gutgeschrieben.


ich denke denen geht es deutlich mehr als zu gut und solche unseriösen schuppen unterstütze ich aus prinzip nicht!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wasas alles jibt...
> ganz praktisch, dann kannste da ja die polsterhose gegen windeln tauschen, spart bestimmt auch wieder nen paar gramm ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, ich trage schon seit mehreren Jahren keine Polsterhosen mehr, wenn der Sattel passt, ist dass nicht nötig. Vorteil des Dirtsuit: Keine Nässe/Kälte zwischen Hose und Jersey. Einfach mal probieren, anstatt zu labern.


----------



## platt_ziege (12. Januar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Tja, ich trage schon seit mehreren Jahren keine Polsterhosen mehr, wenn der Sattel passt, ist dass nicht nötig. Vorteil des Dirtsuit: Keine Nässe/Kälte zwischen Hose und Jersey. Einfach mal probieren, anstatt zu labern.


ja klar, ich kauf mir mal eben für 200€ irgendein teil zum ausprobieren.
da du es ja so dicke hast, kannst du mir gerne einen schenken und ggf revidiere ich meine meinung dazu dann ja.
die drei zeichen am ende sagen dir auch nix, oder? oder bist du der eigner und gehst deshalb gleich so ab?


----------



## veraono (13. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ja klar, ich kauf mir mal eben für 200€ irgendein teil zum ausprobieren.
> da du es ja so dicke hast, kannst du mir gerne einen schenken und ggf revidiere ich meine meinung dazu dann ja.
> die drei zeichen am ende sagen dir auch nix, oder? oder bist du der eigner und gehst deshalb gleich so ab?


Dann halt nicht probieren und weiterlabern


----------



## aibeekey (13. Januar 2018)

Shops sind schon seit längerem nicht mehr verpflichtet die Versandkosten zu erstatten. Das is reine Kulanz wenn es doch passiert. Die alte Regel "ab 40€ Rückversand gratis" gilt längst nicht mehr.

Deswegen war Platzangst da eh sehr kulant. Dass der andere Fehler passiert ist: mei da arbeiten auch nur Menschen.

Nebenbei gehört Platzangst zu Bike Mailorder. Neben Bike components wohl der beste Onlineshop überhaupt.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ja klar, ich kauf mir mal eben für 200€ irgendein teil zum ausprobieren.
> da du es ja so dicke hast, kannst du mir gerne einen schenken und ggf revidiere ich meine meinung dazu dann ja.
> die drei zeichen am ende sagen dir auch nix, oder? oder bist du der eigner und gehst deshalb gleich so ab?



Bin weder der Eigner, noch hab ich den Geldbeutel besonders locker sitzen. Unser Hobby ist leider nicht besonders günstig. Regenhose + Regenjacke kosten zusammen meistens mehr, außer die Teile sind im Sale. 

Musst ja keinen Dirtsuit kaufen, zwingt dich keiner zu irgend etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (13. Januar 2018)

@Joehigashi80  was isn aus deinem "Schnäppchenrahmen" geworden?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. Januar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> @Joehigashi80  was isn aus deinem "Schnäppchenrahmen" geworden?



Soll wenn alles klappt spätestens in KW 4 kommen. Kommunikation mit dem Betreiber von Bike-porn ist auf jeden Fall 1a.


----------



## nightwolf (13. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> aus gegebenen anlass: kann mir jemand mal erklären, für welche klimatischen bereiche ich wohl eine wasserdichte SHORTS brauche? (...)


Ich hab in meiner Buerowohnung nur ein oeffentliches WLAN, das an schlechten Tagen nicht bis an den Schreibtisch hin reicht.
Da setz ich mich dann vor das Haus, aus dem das oeffentliche WLAN rauskommt, mit dem Laptop auf dem Schoss.
Im Herbst / Winter waere da eine wasserdichte Short gegen einen kalten Ar§ hilfreich. So oben drueber gezogen.

Sonst ... weiss ich es auch nicht


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Januar 2018)

Also ich fahre auch bei strömenden regen nur mit einer regenshortund bib,  das reicht völlig und der hintern wird nicht nass 

Wenn ich eine lange regenhose anziehe kann ich auch gleich ohne fahren, die hitze Entwicklung ist mir da einfach zu hoch 

Eine regenshort hat sich einfach für denn winter und nasses wetter als bester Kompromiss herausgestellt 

Lg


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Januar 2018)

lasst ihn, ihm fehlt der horizont.


----------



## nosaint77 (13. Januar 2018)

Wie fällt die Größe bei den Platzangst Hosen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (13. Januar 2018)

fällt normal aus. man hat auch die klettstreifen rechts und links, um es noch etwas enger stellen zu können. ich trage bei jeans ca. 34 und bei platzangst entsprechend xl. an schlanken tagen ginge wohl auch noch l.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Wie fällt die Größe bei den Platzangst Hosen aus?


Ich trage bei Jeans 33, manchmal 34, und XL ist mir dementsprechend bei Platzangst zu weit und L viel zu eng. Ich war nicht glücklich und habe die Hose wieder verkauft (die hatte aber auch so einen elastischen Stoff, der beim Schwitzen erheblich weiter wurde) bzw schon oft stapelweise zurückgeschickt bei Platzangst/Hoco/BMO. Zuletzt jerseys, bei denen L riesig war und XL zu klein...WTF.


----------



## Diman (13. Januar 2018)

Ich habe fast die gleichen Erfahrungen wie @cxfahrer gemacht. Allerdings passe ich gerade noch so in L und XL habe auch behalten für den Winter.


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Januar 2018)

Ich mag meine platzangst sachen, ich denke man muss auf weite bike sachen stehen, xc sachen sind es halt nicht und der 2 vorteil sind die vielen taschen auf einigen shorts die es sonst nur bei sehr wenigen bike shorts gibt.

Die Qualität ist super die hosen halten sehr lange und auch mit denn shirts bin ich zufrieden 

Bei denn preisen am besten kurz vor weinachten kaufen da sind sie meist am günstigsten.

Lg


----------



## ridefreeforlive (13. Januar 2018)

Aktuell gibt es die Boxxer Wc in 26“ als Auslaufmodell für 660€, bei Bike-Discount.


----------



## dragonjackson (13. Januar 2018)

Bei Platzangst habe ich bei Jeansgröße 33 in L und finde die nächsten würde ich in M holen... sitzen eng, haben aber auch mehr Platz im Schritt. Dadurch auch bissl mehr Bewegungsspielraum. Und ich hab 3 Platzangst Hosen... alle fallen gleich aus. Finde die Sachen von denen echt gut...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (13. Januar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Tja, ich trage schon seit mehreren Jahren keine Polsterhosen mehr, wenn der Sattel passt, ist dass nicht nötig.



Das Polster ist hauptsächlich dazu gedacht Schweiß aufzusaugen, damit man nicht wund scheuert. Einen unpassenden Sattel konnte bei mir kein Polster ausgleichen. Aber vielleicht fährst Du ja so viel, dass Du schon Schwielen an den entsprechenden Stellen hast


----------



## MrBrightside (13. Januar 2018)

Das Polster ist wohl schon zum Polstern da. Sprich um weicher zu sitzen.

V.a. bei sehr schlanken Radlern sicher von Vorteil.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Januar 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Das Polster ist wohl schon zum Polstern da. Sprich um weicher zu sitzen.
> 
> V.a. bei sehr schlanken Radlern sicher von Vorteil.



Warum polstert man dann nicht einfach den Sattel? Das ließe sich sehr viel wirkungsvoller, haltbarer und mit sinnvolleren Materialien machen. Zudem würde dann nichts verrutschen oder Falten schlagen. Ein Sitzpolster ist hauptsächlich dafür da, Schweiß abzutransportieren.
Ein schlanker Radler bräucht im Übrigen viel weniger Polster (Deiner Theorie folgend), da deutlich weniger Druck auf die Kontaktflächen ausgeübt wird. Schließlich sitzen Dick und Dünn auf den Sitzknochen, wenn der Sattel passt.

Aber egal, wie man es sieht, davon wird es auch nicht schneller Frühling.


----------



## MrBrightside (13. Januar 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum polstert man dann nicht einfach den Sattel? Das ließe sich sehr viel wirkungsvoller, haltbarer und mit sinnvolleren Materialien machen. Zudem würde dann nichts verrutschen oder Falten schlagen. Ein Sitzpolster ist hauptsächlich dafür da, Schweiß abzutransportieren.
> Ein schlanker Radler bräucht im Übrigen viel weniger Polster (Deiner Theorie folgend), da deutlich weniger Druck auf die Kontaktflächen ausgeübt wird. Schließlich sitzen Dick und Dünn auf den Sitzknochen, wenn der Sattel passt.
> 
> Aber egal, wie man es sieht, davon wird es auch nicht schneller Frühling.


Ist keine Theorie. Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (13. Januar 2018)

Is doch ganz einfach... Schnallt man 500g Polster auf den Sattel, is das total doof, weil dann das Rad 500g schwerer wird. Wiegt die Buxxe aber 500g mehr, is das vollkommen egal


----------



## hasardeur (13. Januar 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ist keine Theorie. Erfahrung.



Das kenne ich. Auf die Art bin ich darauf gekommen, dass ich eine Lederallergie haben muss. Immer, wenn ich nach einer durchzechten Nacht mit Schuhen im Bett aufwache, habe ich Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## platt_ziege (13. Januar 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das kenne ich. Auf die Art bin ich darauf gekommen, dass ich eine Lederallergie haben muss. Immer, wenn ich nach einer durchzechten Nacht mit Schuhen im Bett aufwache, habe ich Kopfschmerzen.


When you drink vodka over ice, it can give you kidney failure. 
When you drink rum over ice, it can give you liver failure.
When you drink whiskey over ice, it can give you heart problems. 
When you drink gin over ice, it can give you brain problems. 
Obviously, ice is really bad for you.


----------



## affenmann1st (15. Januar 2018)

Ich schmeiss mich weg


----------



## PikayHoSo (16. Januar 2018)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich den im Moment eine Mt7 ohne Scheiben, am besten das 2018 Modell mit den neuen Hebeln?


Frag mal bei Facebook Oliver Espunkt an - der macht super Preise


----------



## bugfix (17. Januar 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> Umverpackungen, Reifen uvm für Radfahrer bei PlanetX.
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/deals/january-knock-em-out-sale



Schade, dass die Versandkosten da so relativ hoch sind, für ein paar Klein(st)artikel lohnt sich das so nicht


----------



## Rick7 (17. Januar 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> *e*thirteen TRS+ 1x11s Kurbel 170 mm 34T für 89,95,-*
> 30 mm Achsdurchmesser ;-)
> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=11605#id=63558



haha is das die, die man wegen dem ausgenudelten Abzieher nicht mehr demontieren kann und dann  mit der Flex ran muss ?


----------



## bartos0815 (17. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> haha is das die, die man wegen dem ausgenudelten Abzieher nicht mehr demontieren kann und dann  mit der Flex ran muss ?


Ja sicher! Zumindest der Preis ist jetzt da wo er sein sollte für das Produkt!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Januar 2018)

bugfix schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Versandkosten da so relativ hoch sind, für ein paar Klein(st)artikel lohnt sich das so nicht


doch, das lohnt sich..die Klamotten kosten hier min. das Doppelte und ich kann die Bib Short, Handschuhe, Ärm- und Beinlinge von der Hausmarke planet x uneingeschränkt empfehlen...sind dann ca. 50€ die du sparst bei 13€ Versand..für die 37€ kann man dann prima Pizza essen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (17. Januar 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> doch, das lohnt sich..die Klamotten kosten hier min. das Doppelte und ich kann die Bib Short, Handschuhe, Ärm- und Beinlinge von der Hausmarke planet x uneingeschränkt empfehlen...sind dann ca. 50€ die du sparst bei 13€ Versand..für die 37€ kann man dann prima Pizza essen gehen.



Glaube ich gerne, aber ich würde jetzt höchstens ein paar Socken und Toe Cover nehmen wollen, da sind die Versandkosten dann gleich Warenwert, bisschen viel. Alles andere habe ich zur Genüge.


----------



## mikefize (17. Januar 2018)

Ich find die Rolling Chassis Frame Bundles auch ziemlich interessant. Also so für Training oder Alltag ...


----------



## decay (17. Januar 2018)

30% auf die neuen Fox Klamotten bei BMO: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/fall-winter/foxracing


----------



## Marcel291 (18. Januar 2018)

Moin moin Schnäppchenjäger!

Es geht um den DIRTLEJ DIRTSUIT, am liebsten in der Black, oder Core Edition und wahrscheinlich Größe XL.
Habe aktuell kein Angebot finden können. 
Gibt es erfahrungsgemäß bestimmte Shops und/oder bestimmte Zeiten, wo man mal einen zum Schnäppchenpreis schnappen kann?

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus!


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Januar 2018)

moin, kurze frage:
es gibt grad einiger sachen sehr günstig bei on one bzw. planet x



hemorider schrieb:


> Umverpackungen, Reifen uvm für Radfahrer bei PlanetX.
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/deals/january-knock-em-out-sale




ist ja ganz nett, aber bei mir kalkuliert es in beiden shops 13/16€ versand 
ist das normal oder mach ich hier irgendwas falsch?

danke


----------



## Rick7 (18. Januar 2018)

da gings doch ein paar Beiträge über deinem drum, scheint normal zu sein.



bugfix schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Versandkosten da so relativ hoch sind, für ein paar Klein(st)artikel lohnt sich das so nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (18. Januar 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Moin moin Schnäppchenjäger!
> 
> Es geht um den DIRTLEJ DIRTSUIT, am liebsten in der Black, oder Core Edition und wahrscheinlich Größe XL.
> Habe aktuell kein Angebot finden können.
> ...


Schau mal hier: https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/product?action_ms=1&info=45683

Ein Kumpel meinte, da gäbe es wohl noch welche lieferbar (entgegen der Verfügbarkeit die angegeben ist).

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Januar 2018)

ich hab am 12.12 eine Suntour Durolux SF16 R2C2 im Privat sale bestellt, letzte Woche nachgefragt Antwort kam nach 2 stunden dauert noch etwas, Heute hab ich denn Versand link bekommen

bis jetzt alles sehr gut

lg


----------



## nobss (18. Januar 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Moin moin Schnäppchenjäger!
> 
> Es geht um den DIRTLEJ DIRTSUIT, am liebsten in der Black, oder Core Edition und wahrscheinlich Größe XL.
> Habe aktuell kein Angebot finden können.
> ...



Wenn es die CORE Edition sein soll würde ich warten, da kommt dieses Jahr ein Nachfolger von DIRTLEJ (Info habe ich von DIRTLEJ).
Dirtsuit black Edition in fahre ich selber  Ein Schweizer Onlineshop hat noch ein Dirtsuit black Edition in XL am Lager (266Chf).


----------



## AltaSack (19. Januar 2018)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ist ja ganz nett, aber bei mir kalkuliert es in beiden shops 13/16€ versand
> ist das normal oder mach ich hier irgendwas falsch?
> 
> danke


Ganz ehrlich?
Ich bin auch ein Preisfuchs und ich hasse (unnötig) hohe Versandkosten... aber das Zeug wird aus UK versandt, kleinere Teile kosten 10€ Versand und dann folgend 13 -16...
Wenn man nun bedenkt, dass die allermeisten Shops in D schon gern 5,90 Versand o.ä. verlangen - muss man wohl (oder zumindest ich...) akzeptieren, dass 10-16€ aus dem Ausland doch wirklich "ganz ok" sind.
Für Socken/Papierhaltücher/Tampons um 3,30 Doppelmark ist das eben dann zu WEIT hergeholt


----------



## Ahija (19. Januar 2018)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Wenn man nun bedenkt, dass die allermeisten Shops in D schon gern 5,90 Versand o.ä. verlangen



Ab Warenwert >=50€ erwarte ich hierzulande, dass meine Artikel versandkostenfrei bei mir eintreffen. Und das nicht mit dem Götterboten, sondern den gelben Engeln.


----------



## AltaSack (19. Januar 2018)

ich bestelle natürlich auch am liebsten Versandkostenfrei... 
dennoch bezahlt nun mal jeder Händler für Versand (+Verpackung/Handling) und dieser Posten wird dann eben ggf. eingerechnet.

Letztlich zählt für den Preisfuchs doch die Summe aus Ware & Versand - ob die nun 11+0 oder 7+4 ist darf dann gern schnuppe sein.


----------



## DerHackbart (19. Januar 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ab Warenwert >=50€ erwarte ich hierzulande, dass meine Artikel versandkostenfrei bei mir eintreffen. Und das nicht mit dem Götterboten, sondern den gelben Engeln.


Deine gelben Engel werden sich für den Preisdruck im Versandgewerbe bedanken.

Und solange viele so denken und bei jeder Bestellung eine Retoure dabei ist, werden Menschen im Dienstleistungssektor Versand weiter ausgebeutet.


Ich persönlich habe keine Problem mit Versandkosten sowie Retourkosten bei Nichtgefallen.

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## demlak (19. Januar 2018)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Deine gelben Engel werden sich für den Preisdruck im Versandgewerbe bedanken.
> 
> Und solange viele so denken und bei jeder Bestellung eine Retoure dabei ist, werden Menschen im Dienstleistungssektor Versand weiter ausgebeutet.
> 
> ...




Hast du mal geguckt, wie so die Gewinne bei DHL und co. aussehen? Die Ausbeutung liegt nun wirklich nicht an den Versandkosten.

Aber selbst wenn man eine solche Meinung ernsthaft vertreten will, ergibt es keinen Sinn zu behaupten, dass durch Retouren die Versandunternehmen schlechter dran wären. Egal in welcher kruden Konstellation man das betrachten möchte, es bleibt dabei, dass jede Retoure ein Auftrag und damit mehr Umsatz darstellt.
Warum soll mehr Umsatz das Ausbeuten unterstützen?

Das ergibt nur Sinn, wenn man so argumentiert:
Solange ich die Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehme, hat der Typ einen Job. Und so lange er einen Job hat, wird er ausgebeutet. Ergo: Wenn ich die Dienstleistung nutze bin ich an der Ausbeutung Schuld.

Dein ernst? du machst die Ausbeutung der Mitarbeiter abhängig von den Endkunden?
Da schau mal lieber Richtung Vorstände, etc. Weil alles nur Rirchtung Aktionär Optimiert wird.


----------



## Stemminator (19. Januar 2018)

Versand und Retouren verursachen nun einmal Kosten, Artikel verpacken sich nicht von selbst und räumen sich auch nicht selber zurück an ihren Lagerplatz. Viele können sich gar nicht vorstellen durch wie viele "Hände" so ein Paket geht. 

Daher finde ich es legitim das Unternehmen wie zum Beispiel Bike Components keine frachtfrei grenzen haben.


----------



## demlak (19. Januar 2018)

es ging im zitierten posting um den "dienstleistungssektor versand". und generell war auch nicht von lagerarbeiten etc. die rede.. sondern von "gelben engeln" etc.. 

also die logistikunternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (19. Januar 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Versand und Retouren verursachen nun einmal Kosten



Die sind aber meisten schon bei den anfallenden Kosten mit einberechnet. Oft gibt es auch Verträge wo eben keine zusätzlichen Kosten für den Händler anfallen. Selbst für relativ kleine Einzelhändler gibt es hier spezielle Verträge.
Ob die Händler eine kostenlose Retoure anbieten bleibt diesen ja selbst überlassen nach der Gesetzeslage...


----------



## rudi-ritzel (19. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht sollte sich der ein oder andere mal vor Augen halten, dass in Deutschland die Paketpreise zu den niedrigsten in der Eu zählen. In anderen Nachbarländern sind 10-14 EUR für ein Paket völlig normal. 
Durch wie viele Hände so ein Paket geht ehe es den Kunden erreicht? Verdammt wenige. Andernfalls wären solche Logistikkosten nämlich gar nicht möglich.


----------



## freetourer (19. Januar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> ....
> Warum soll mehr Umsatz das Ausbeuten unterstützen?
> 
> ....



Tja - ein bißchen Weiterdenken schadet meist nicht ....

Laut Deiner Rechnung mehr Retouren gleich mehr Umsatz.

Mehr Umsatz heißt mehr Pakete für den Paketboten - vom gesteigerten Umsatz bekommt er aber nichts ab, dafür aber eben mehr Druck.

Dadurch, dass der Endkunde mit seiner Erwartungshaltung einer kostenfreien Retoure sein Kaufverhalten oft auch auf die Unternehmen konzentriert, die eben genau diesen sogenannten Kundenservice (oftmals erstmal gegensubventioniert um Marktanteile zu gewinnen) bieten, spielt er diesen Unternehmen noch mehr Macht zu.

Mit ihren gestiegenen Umsatzzahlen werden die Paketpreise noch weiter nach unten gedrückt, der Versanddienstleister kann es sich gar nicht leisten auf den Umsatz zu verzichten und drückt seine internen Kosten eben noch weiter.

Da vergibt man die Depots an Subunternehmer, die eben auch nur noch einen kleinen Teil des Kuchens abbekommen, aber kaum schaffbare Vorgaben auferlegt bekommen.

Im Extremfall arbeitet auch der Paketbote selbst als Subunternehmer, da brauchts dann auch keinen Mindestlohn.

Wer also denkt, dass sein Konsumverhalten keine Auswirkungen auf den Paketauslieferer hat möge schön weiter träumen.


----------



## Marcel291 (19. Januar 2018)

Und das sollte dann auch mal genug Offtopic-Gelaber an dieser Stelle sein, auch wenns n Laberthread ist, aber halt zum Thema "Schnäppchen" und nicht zum Thema Versandkosten, Ausbeutung, oder whatever!


----------



## DerHackbart (19. Januar 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Im Extremfall arbeitet auch der Paketbote selbst als Subunternehmer, da brauchts dann auch keinen Mindestlohn.



Das ist leider nicht der Extremfall, sondern der Regelfall.

Wenn man mal sieht welche Praktiken dort angewandt und die Fahrer geknechtet werden, hat man ggf eine andere Einstellung was Paketsendungen angeht.


Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## Rick7 (19. Januar 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Tja - ein bißchen Weiterdenken schadet meist nicht ....
> 
> Laut Deiner Rechnung mehr Retouren gleich mehr Umsatz.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich es nicht gerne zugebe aber da muss ich dem Demlak schon mal zugestehen... Bevor wir alle wie die blöden im Internet bestellt haben, war der Versandhandel vor dem Aus (Kataloge wie BAUR, OTTO etc.) Jetzt läuft die Kiste wieder aufgrund des online shoppings und der Endkunde wird für die "schöne neue Welt" verantwortlich gemacht. Ganz ehrlich, das ist ein dynamischer Prozess, wenn es kostenlose retouren gibt, werden diese natürlich auch angenommen. Gaanz schwierig da jetzt die Henne oder Ei ausfindig zu machen.
Es sind dann doch eher die Versandunternehmen die auf solche Ideen kommen... irgendwann treibts dann natürlich Blüten und geht irgendwie ins perverse. Schon nachvollziehbar was du beschreibst aber es liegt definitiv nicht nur am Konsumverhalten, sondern auch an den Versandunternehmen die durch bestmöglichen Service herausstechen wollen. Wie gesagt dynamischer Prozess...


----------



## demlak (20. Januar 2018)

freetourer, du hast genau die von mir angesprochene krude Theorie noch weiter aus-differenziert.


freetourer schrieb:


> Mehr Umsatz heißt mehr Pakete für den Paketboten - vom gesteigerten Umsatz bekommt er aber nichts ab, dafür aber eben mehr Druck.



Wenn ich als Kunde mehr Umsatz generiere, ist es nicht meine Schuld, wenn die Unternehmensführung den Workload anhebt.

Ob ich Retouren oder normale Bestellungen oder sonst was als Endkunde mache, bei dem mehr Aufträge beim Logistiker entstehen, wirkt sich das als mehr Umsatz aus. Und was die Unternehmensführung mit mehr Umsatz macht, liegt nicht in der Hand des Endkunden.



freetourer schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass der Endkunde mit seiner Erwartungshaltung einer kostenfreien Retoure sein Kaufverhalten oft auch auf die Unternehmen konzentriert, die eben genau diesen sogenannten Kundenservice (oftmals erstmal gegensubventioniert um Marktanteile zu gewinnen) bieten, spielt er diesen Unternehmen noch mehr Macht zu.



Ob eine Retoure für mich als Endkunden kostenlos ist oder nicht, ist eine Aushandlung zwischen Endkunde und Händler. der Händler zahlt den Logistiker oder der Endkunde tut es. Am ende wird also so oder so beim Logistiker Umsatz generiert.
Kein Logistiker fährt die Waren kostenlos durch die Gegend!

Deiner Theorie nach, dürfte es im Umkehrschluss ohne Retouren also niemals dazu kommen, dass ein Auslieferer einen zu hohen Workload hat. Und sorry, wenn ich es so direkt sage: das ist bullshit.

Der Workload des Auslieferers wird von vielen Dingen, allem voran die Profitgier der höheren Etagen, negativ beeinflusst, aber nicht davon, dass ich mehr Umsatz generiere.

Aber selbst wenn man jetzt noch immer an die krude Theorie glaubt, bleibt nichtsdestotrotz noch das andere Thema auf dem Tisch.. die Gewinne:


> 2016: Die DHL-Divisionen erwirtschafteten einen operativen Gewinn von 2,4 Milliarden Euro (2015: 1,7 Milliarden Euro).


Tja.. Dieses Geld kommt vom ach so ausbeuterischen Endkunden.
Wer angesichts solcher Zahlen meint, dass das Problem des Workloads durch den Endkunden generiert wird, hat gelinde gesagt, den letzten Schuss nicht gehört.
Das sind fucking 40% Gewinnsteigerung in einem Jahr.

Gewinn! Also nach Abzug aller Kosten!
(auch nach Abzug von Investitionskosten)

Wenn man die Gewinne an die Mitarbeiter geben würde, sind 2,4 mrd Euro bei ca. 510.000 Mitarbeitern im Schnitt knapp 400 Euro mehr Lohn *pro Monat*.

Ich bin kein BWLer, es kann durchaus sein, dass ich "operativer Gewinn" fehl-gedeutet habe. Dann bitte korrigieren, danke.


----------



## Sasse82 (20. Januar 2018)

Kurze Frage an die Schnäppchen Experten:

Ende Februar oder Anfang März kommt mein neuer Rahmen, den ich dann mit auserwählten Komponenten aufbauen möchte.
Meine Frage ist nun wann der beste Zeitpunkt wäre die Komponenten zu bestellen.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen über die Preisentwicklung im Winter?
Sind die Preise aktuell günstiger und steigen zum Frühjahr und somit zum Beginn der neuen Saison wieder an?
Oder sind sie gerade jetzt teurer weil viele sowieso nicht biken und lieber an den Bikes schrauben?
Oder ist das sowieso ein ständiges Auf- und Ab und man kann keine Tendenz feststellen?


----------



## MrBrightside (20. Januar 2018)

Meine Einschätzung:
Die 2018er Teile werden wenn dann eher günstiger je später du kaufst, rechne nicht mit Rabatten. Kann natürlich auch sein dass was ausverkauft wird und du warten musst.

Ansonsten Restposten halt dann kaufen, wenn das Angebot gut ist, sonst sind sie weg.

Wobei März ja schon gleich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (20. Januar 2018)

@Sasse82
Am günstigsten ist es im November und zur Adventszeit. Da werden die Saisonartikel rausgehauen. Wenn du es nicht eilig hast und auch Zeit zum stöbern hast, würde ich einfach immer wieder nach einzelnen Schnäppchen Ausschau halten. Aktuell sind auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt gute Preise zu bekommen. Und die 2018er Komponenten werden vermutlich auch erst nach der Saison günstiger. Kompletträder schon in der Saison.

Und dann gibt es natürlich noch Trends wie Metric Komponenten.
Beim Antrieb ist 10fach grad sehr günstig und 11fach teils auch, weil die Eagle 12fach Antriebe im Trend sind/waren (auch recht günstig).


----------



## Pitchshifter (20. Januar 2018)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen über die Preisentwicklung im Winter?


Würde auch sagen, dass ein Einkauf im Nov. / Dez. optimal ist. Div. Einzelaktionen gibt es immer wieder über das Jahr verteilt, aber um diese auch zu entdecken Bedarf es viel Glück oder Zeitaufwand. Am besten Zuschlagen wenn man etwas braucht und Fahren statt zu Suchen.


----------



## freetourer (20. Januar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> freetourer, du hast genau die von mir angesprochene krude Theorie noch weiter aus-differenziert.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich als Kunde mehr Umsatz generiere, ist es nicht meine Schuld, wenn die Unternehmensführung den Workload anhebt.
> ...



Wie ja bisher schon öfter ist es auch dieses mal weitaus komplexeer als Du denkst, bzw. verstehen kannst.


----------



## toastet (20. Januar 2018)

Kann auch gerade bei teureren Teilen nach hinten losgehen. Hab den Wechsel auf 1x11 2016 gemacht. Wollte eigentlich ein XTR Schaltwerk, war mir aber zu teuer, also XT. Hab das XTR dann weiter beobachtet um ggf. irgendwann bei Preisverfall zuzuschlagen. Pustekuchen, das Teil ist deutlich teurer geworden. Damals für 125 zu bekommen, heute 30 Euro mehr. Gerade bei spezifischen höherwertigen Schaltkomponenten ändert sich der Preis aber doch grundsätzlich kaum. Wenn eben Ausverkauf, Kombination mit Gutschein oder sowas, aber dafür wie schon beschrieben eher Ende des Jahres und Weihnachten rum.


----------



## Sasse82 (20. Januar 2018)

Alles klar, danke für die Antworten.
Dann werde ich einfach dann bestellen wenn ich das Zeug brauche, teuer wird es so oder so. ;-)
Laufrad-Komponenten bestelle ich ohnehin früher, da ein Freund die zusammen baut.
Was bei dem Shop dann günstig zu bekommen ist bestelle ich mit, den Rest dann Mitte/Ende Februar, sollte nicht irgendwo ein interessante Angebot zu finden sein.


----------



## demlak (20. Januar 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wie ja bisher schon öfter ist es auch dieses mal weitaus komplexeer als Du denkst, bzw. verstehen kannst.



ah ok.. mein fehler, dass ich argumentiere. ich hätte wohl auch einfach, wie du, schreiben sollen: du bist nicht intelligent genug um dinge zu verstehen, die ich als viel schlauerer mensch selbstverständlich überblicke. welch frevel, dass ich mich mit dir abgebe.. hinfort dummer pöbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Januar 2018)

Zimmer?


----------



## urban_overload (20. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Zimmer?
> Anhang anzeigen 687777


----------



## aka23 (22. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> bei bc sind auch Kurbeln reduziert zu ergattern.
> 
> z.B. Race Face Affect für 99,-
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Aeffect-Cinch-Direct-Mount-1x10-11-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-p45964/





schraeg schrieb:


> oder Race Face Next für 349,-
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Next-SL-G4-Cinch-Carbon-Direct-Mount-1x10-11-12-f-Kurbelgarnitur-2018-p62540/




ich rall es nicht. Aktuell habe ich ein BB92 Pressfit Lager bei mir verbaut. kann ich die Affect verbauen (klar mit neuen Lager)? Und welches bräuchte ich dann?​


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Januar 2018)

Also nein!
Die Aeffect heisst da zwar Cinch, hat aber nur ne 24er Welle


----------



## AnAx (22. Januar 2018)

Und wenn @aka23 aktuell ne Shimano-Kurbel hat, braucht er nicht mal ein neues Lager...


----------



## CrossX (22. Januar 2018)

Taugt die Milch bei wiggle was?  Ist ja schon verdächtig billig.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Januar 2018)

Steht doch alles hier


----------



## AltaSack (22. Januar 2018)

und SOO einfach ist es eben leider generell net - willkommen in der Marktwirtschaft, Produktpolitik und BWL.

ich bin SOOO langsam


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Januar 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Januar 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Und wenn @aka23 aktuell ne Shimano-Kurbel hat, braucht er nicht mal ein neues Lager...


Dann ja


k_star schrieb:


> ist doch ganz einfach!
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?q=race...x-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=101mWpTGMbSE8QfjkLqYCw


Ganz so einfach ist es also doch nicht


----------



## aka23 (22. Januar 2018)

Ich hab eine fsa Gamma Drive verbaut mit 19mm Welle. Also aktuelle Innenlager passt nicht!
Soviel ist klar...

Bei der next steht empfohlen für: Lager... bb92
Bei der affect steht das nicht. Deswegen meine Verwirrung... könnte es sein das die Welle zu kurz ist für bb92?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Taugt die Milch bei wiggle was?  Ist ja schon verdächtig billig.


Tippe da eher auf eine preisfehler, da alle Größen gleich kosten...


----------



## maui400 (22. Januar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Tippe da eher auf eine preisfehler, da alle Größen gleich kosten...



Glück für den Käufer, außer sie stornieren die Bestellungen.
Ich hab mich eben mal für die nächsten Jahre eingedeckt. Im schlimmsten Fall ist nicht viel Geld kaputt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Januar 2018)

aka23 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine fsa Gamma Drive verbaut mit 19mm Welle. Also aktuelle Innenlager passt nicht!
> Soviel ist klar...
> 
> Bei der next steht empfohlen für: Lager... bb92
> ...


Stimmt, steht da nix von. Ich blicks auch grad net, eigentlich hätte ich gesagt du brauchst dieses Innenlager
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...MIkpismMjs2AIVcjPTCh3jUQ5wEAQYASABEgIQY_D_BwE
24mm Welle, bb92


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Januar 2018)

maui400 schrieb:


> Glück für den Käufer, außer sie stornieren die Bestellungen.
> Ich hab mich eben mal für die nächsten Jahre eingedeckt. Im schlimmsten Fall ist nicht viel Geld kaputt.


1-3 Jahre sollte meine Bestellung auch reichen je nach Verbrauch...


----------



## aka23 (22. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Stimmt, steht da nix von. Ich blicks auch grad net, eigentlich hätte ich gesagt du brauchst dieses Innenlager
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...MIkpismMjs2AIVcjPTCh3jUQ5wEAQYASABEgIQY_D_BwE
> 24mm Welle, bb92



Gibt es denn Kurbeln die nur für bestimmte breiten gemacht sind?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## decay (22. Januar 2018)

Next SL hat ne 30er Welle, Aeffect imo ne 24er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (22. Januar 2018)

mal abwarten


----------



## hardtails (22. Januar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 1-3 Jahre sollte meine Bestellung auch reichen je nach Verbrauch...




da würde ich mir nicht allzuviele hoffnungen machen
ist doch offensichtlich das da was nicht sitmmt

alle größen der gleiche preis
und zusätzlich kannst du quasi unendlich ordern. kommt dann zwar ne fehlermeldung, jannst danach aber weitere ordern


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Januar 2018)

Wenn der Preis stimmen sollte, ist er noch geiler als der Preis für den Evoc FR 10l Race und das Hip Pack vor nem halben Jahr.


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2018)

taucht die mech denn jetzt was?
bin noch jungfräulich was tubeless angeht....
hatte mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, pro reifen braucht man so um die 120ml, stimmt das?


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> taucht die mech denn jetzt was?
> bin noch jungfräulich was tubeless angeht....
> hatte mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, pro reifen braucht man so um die 120ml, stimmt das?


hat sich erledigt, da wohl wieder irgendwelche hirnis je 50 stück bestellt haben...


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Januar 2018)

aka23 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Kurbeln die nur für bestimmte breiten gemacht sind?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ja, natürlich, sogar viele


decay schrieb:


> Next SL hat ne 30er Welle, Aeffect imo ne 24er.


Soweit waren wir schon, es ging drum ob die Aeffectwellenlänge lang genug ist für  bb92
Soooo,jetzt:




Cinch ist nur das Directmountsystem, cinch heisst nicht automatisch 30er Welle, daher aeffect cinch trotz 24er Welle



Anscheinend gibts 3 Wellenlängen:
Standard,170mm,190mm
170/190 dürfte viel zu lang sein



Laut der Liste Aeffect 24mm bb92 kompatibel



So und laut diesem ist die Standardachse auf Hinterbauten von 135-148 ausgelegt, und deckt die gelisteten Standards ab, bb92 auch dabei. Ich weiss, es ist die 30mm Welle.
Aber ausgehend davon, dass sich Raceface auf die Hinterbaubreite bezieht bei der Auswahl der Welle, und oben bei Aeffect nur 24mm,24x170,24x190 konfigurierbar ist  dürfte die Standardwelle(die es im Angebot bei bc zu sein scheint) alle Einbaubreiten von 135-148 abdecken.

So  und weil es 1:30Uhr ist, wie beim Lotto:
alle Angaben ohne Gewähr 
Sollte was nicht stimmen,  ich lerne gerne dazu
#JEZISCHABBAMAGUD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka23 (23. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich, sogar viele
> 
> Soweit waren wir schon, es ging drum ob die Aeffectwellenlänge lang genug ist für  bb92
> Soooo,jetzt:
> ...



Hab besten Dank für deine Mühe. Ist echt verwirrend das ganze Thema... könnte ja auch einfach sein, aber nein...


----------



## Ghoste (23. Januar 2018)

Tubeless Milch von wiggle wurde versendet! Bin gespannt was ankommt


----------



## maui400 (23. Januar 2018)

Glück für Dich! Bei mir wird die Milch "nachgeliefert"...


----------



## Mithras (23. Januar 2018)

meine ist seit heut Früh versandbereit ..


----------



## pAn1c (23. Januar 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Tubeless Milch von wiggle wurde versendet! Bin gespannt was ankommt


Meine kommt von chainreaction.
Habe die super und die eco bestellt.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Januar 2018)

maui400 schrieb:


> Glück für Dich! Bei mir wird die Milch "nachgeliefert"...


Ditto...


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt, da wohl wieder irgendwelche hirnis je 50 stück bestellt haben...


Derzeit wieder mit dem Preis angeblich auf Lager...


----------



## Ghoste (23. Januar 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Meine kommt von chainreaction.
> Habe die super und die eco bestellt.


Auch für den Preis?!


----------



## un..inc (23. Januar 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Auch für den Preis?!


Selber nachschauen wäre genau so schnell gegangen, wie hier zu posten...


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2018)

aber hier ist doch ein chat, wo jeder seinen versandstatus postet und sowas.. da kann man doch auch den chat mit solchen fragen aufrechterhalten.. nicht das noch irgendwo einer eine update-mail nicht bekommt - wo kämen wir denn dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AltaSack (23. Januar 2018)

Mein Liter Milch sitzt bereits im Flieger.

Traurig dagegen meine unerquickliche Bestellung der Arschrakete aus China bei GearBest Anfang Dezember...
Auf Nachfrage wo die denn bleibe kriege ich kryptische Nachrichten ohne jeden Wert, alle Mails von denen mit "NoReply" - der professionell gemachten Seite sind echte Hilfen ebenso kaum zu entnehmen. Bestellnummer wird nicht gefunden etc.

Paypal eingeschaltet ob ich vielleicht jetzt mal eine Info über den Versand bekommen würde...?

Geld wurde zurück gebucht - die Rakete wäre mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## MICHA-STGT (23. Januar 2018)

Zufällig beim stöbern entdeckt: 

Ein schöner Simplon Mythos Rahmen 
kostengünstig zum Preis von nur 85€ !

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Januar 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Meine kommt von chainreaction.
> .



meine auch, heute bestellt und schon unterwegs ...


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Januar 2018)

Kann man in diesen Dirtlejanzügen noch Sport machen oder schwitzt man sich dann genau so nass wie wenn man in normalen Klamotten im Regen fährt?

Finde die "Light" Version sieht irgendwie schon interessant aus.


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2018)

ich versteh das nicht. Der Übergang Jacke-Hose ist doch beim Radeln kein Problem?


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Januar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> ich versteh das nicht. Der Übergang Jacke-Hose ist doch beim Radeln kein Problem?


Das stimmt aber eine vernünftige Regenjacke und eine vernünftige kurze Regenhose mit guter Radfahr-passform bekomme ich kaum für unter 100€. Wenn der Anzug gut ist wäre es doch preislich attraktiv und einen Nachteil sehe ich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich..


----------



## HorstMaria (23. Januar 2018)

Ich habe am 27.11. bei Gearbest bestellt und auch erst am Samstag die Ware erhalten. Es scheint zur Zeit nur sehr langsam mit dem Versand aus China zu gehen. Momentan sind dort Feiertage weshalb wirklich alles steht und keiner arbeitet. Daher wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## toastet (23. Januar 2018)

wär interessant für was für temperaturen der überhaupt gut sein soll. winter fällt ja meist schonmal flach mit kurzen beinen und deutscher herbst und frühjahr häufig auch. bleibt also sommer und nass, da wird es aber schon eng. finde das teil auch klasse und jetzt knapp 150 auch nen sehr fairen preis, ich hab nur kaum momente wo ich ihn anziehen könnte vermute ich leider.
und ich fahre eigentlich immer in shorts, hasse lange beine aufm rad. im winter geht das aber eben nur bis knapp unter 10° mit der langen radhose unter der shorts für mehr als ne kleine runde. und nass ist da eben ausgeschlossen bei den temperaturen, weil sofort durchtränkt. im sommer ist mir bei entsprechender temperatur ne nasse hose ziemlich wurscht. wäre nice to have aber nicht wenn ich im oberen teil ne sauna habe.


----------



## CrossX (23. Januar 2018)

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen,  das man darin nicht schwitzt wie ein Ochse. 
Und wenn es aufhört zu regnen kann ich nicht mal eben die Jacke ausziehen. 

Ich sehe den Anzug eher als Bikeparkspielzeug. Aber ob er wirklich für Touren geeignet ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (23. Januar 2018)

Ich denke halt vielleicht ob man dann an den Regentagen an denen man sich immer ziert einfach doch mal lieber die 1-1,5h Mittagsrunde macht weil man dadrin einfach komplett trocken bleiben könnte...Aber irgendwie habt ihr Recht. EIgentlich ist es genau das gleiche wie mit Regenjacke und Regenhose. Wenns regnet ist hinterher einfach immer alles matschig und nass, egal was man macht.


----------



## toastet (23. Januar 2018)

protektorenweste oder sowas fürn park sähe ich dadrunter auch schwierig


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## Sachsey (23. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir den Core bestellt und habe leider festgestellt, dass man doch recht schlank dafür sein muss. Ich liege aufgrund meines bischen Übergewichts eigentlich immer zwischen L und XL. Daher habe ich XL bestellt. Von der Länge ist er fast zu lang, aber um die Körpermitte ist er einfach sehr eng. 

Ansonsten fühlt sich der Anzug schon sehr hochwertig an, der Preis ist mehr als gerechtfertigt. Ich bin gerade echt am überlegen ob ich noch etwas abnehmen und den Anzug behalte.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Januar 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Core bestellt und habe leider festgestellt, dass man doch recht schlank dafür sein muss. Ich liege aufgrund meines bischen Übergewichts eigentlich immer zwischen L und XL. Daher habe ich XL bestellt. Von der Länge ist er fast zu lang, aber um die Körpermitte ist er einfach sehr eng.
> 
> Ansonsten fühlt sich der Anzug schon sehr hochwertig an, der Preis ist mehr als gerechtfertigt. Ich bin gerade echt am überlegen ob ich noch etwas abnehmen und den Anzug behalte.


Dann lohnt sich der Anzug gleich doppelt


----------



## Sachsey (23. Januar 2018)

Ich denke, dass der Dirtsuit Core all denen taugen wird, die jetzt schon mit Regenjacke und Hose bei Sauwetter herumfahren. Vom Preis her ist es für die 200 Euro definitiv eine gute Alternative zu ner Regenjacken - Hosenkombination. Über Atmungsaktivität kann ich jedoch noch nichts sagen.

Ich werde ihn wohl behalten und berichte, sobald ich etwas besser reinpasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (24. Januar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> ich versteh das nicht. Der Übergang Jacke-Hose ist doch beim Radeln kein Problem?


wenn es mich bei Nässe einsaut, dann genau dort. Das ist wohl der Fluch des langen Oberkörpers : /


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (24. Januar 2018)

echt? das typische dreckige Hosen Bild zeigt doch immer eine dreckige sitzfläche?


----------



## aibeekey (24. Januar 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> wenn es mich bei Nässe einsaut, dann genau dort. Das ist wohl der Fluch des langen Oberkörpers : /
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Längere Jacke, oder eben die Hosen ordentlich tragen


----------



## Jierdan (24. Januar 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Längere Jacke, oder eben die Hosen ordentlich tragen



An der längeren Jacke scheitert es meist. Die XL-Jacken die von der Länge her passen sind idr so weit, dass noch ein 5L Bierfass mit rein passt...



Sachsey schrieb:


> https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/dirtlej
> 
> Günstige Angebote für Dirtlej Shorts und Dirtsuits. Hab mir den Dirtsuit Core schon für nen Hunderter günstiger bestellt
> 
> Aber dringend beachten, dass die Dirtsuits sehr schmal ausfallen



Da kann ich noch hinzufügen, dass ich nach der Bestellung extra deshalb noch einen Anruf von bunnyhop.de erhalten habe, in dem ich auf die Größen hingewiesen und beraten wurde. Das ist echt ne feine Sache, wie ich finde!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (24. Januar 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> An der längeren Jacke scheitert es meist. Die XL-Jacken die von der Länge her passen sind idr so weit, dass noch ein 5L Bierfass mit rein passt...
> 
> 
> 
> Da kann ich noch hinzufügen, dass ich nach der Bestellung extra deshalb noch einen Anruf von bunnyhop.de erhalten habe, in dem ich auf die Größen hingewiesen und beraten wurde. Das ist echt ne feine Sache, wie ich finde!



Haben die was genaueres zu der Lieferzeit gesagt? Auf der Seite steht: 4-7 Werktage. 

Bin am überlegen meinen den ich für 189 bei H&S bestellt hab zurück zu schicken.  Sind zwar nur 29€ inkl. Versand, aber immerhin 29€.


----------



## Jierdan (24. Januar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Haben die was genaueres zu der Lieferzeit gesagt? Auf der Seite steht: 4-7 Werktage.
> 
> Bin am überlegen meinen den ich für 189 bei H&S bestellt hab zurück zu schicken.  Sind zwar nur 29€ inkl. Versand, aber immerhin 29€.



Er sagte, dass die Lieferung noch im Zulauf sei und ich erst kommende Woche mit dem Dirtsuit rechnen solle.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (24. Januar 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Er sagte, dass die Lieferung noch im Zulauf sei und ich erst kommende Woche mit dem Dirtsuit rechnen solle.



Ok, hmm noch kann ich den Dirtsuit ja zurück schicken. Welchen hast bestellt?


----------



## Jierdan (24. Januar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ok, hmm noch kann ich den Dirtsuit ja zurück schicken. Welchen hast bestellt?



2x den Classic für mich (XL) und meine bessere Hälfte (S). Er klang jetzt nicht so, als ob er nur geringe Mengen auf den Markt bringen würde


----------



## nobss (24. Januar 2018)

Ich hab auch ein Dirtlej und das Teil funktioniert für mich 1A.
Aber wie so oft im Leben schwitz die/der eine mehr oder weniger, von daher sehr schwierig zu sagen ob es passt oder nicht.
Mein Teil musste auch schon Hochalpin einiges abkönnen,bisher keinerlei Beschädigungen.
Was ich noch sehr von Vorteil finde. Bei Ankunft im Sauwetter einfach rausgeschlüpft und fertig, darunter ist alles noch schön trocken.
Kommt halt auch drauf an wann man so fährt. Für Schönwetter als Regenschutz, meine Meinung: Supoptimal
Aber wenn man bei Regen/Schnee oder danach gerne aufs Bike hockt könnte so ein Dirtlej von Vorteil sein, aber wie schon geschrieben das muss jede/jeder für sich herausfinden.




Dirtlej im Einsatz


----------



## CrossX (24. Januar 2018)

Die Preisgestaltung bei dem Shimanoset habe ich nie verstanden. 
Dieser Trichter kostet 2,95. Ne Spritze in der Apotheke ein Euro. Wofür  sind die restlichen 16 Euro? Für 20cm Schlauch und ne Klammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sachsey (24. Januar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Haben die was genaueres zu der Lieferzeit gesagt? Auf der Seite steht: 4-7 Werktage.
> 
> Bin am überlegen meinen den ich für 189 bei H&S bestellt hab zurück zu schicken.  Sind zwar nur 29€ inkl. Versand, aber immerhin 29€.



Mein Dirtsuit Core in XL wurde am nächsten Tag versendet und kam einen weiteren Tag später an. Ich hab auch nen Anruf wegen der Verfügbarkeit erhalten, der Service ist wirklich erste Sahne.


----------



## Marcel291 (25. Januar 2018)

Hat noch wer aufm Schirm was der Mobi V-15 letztens im Angebot gekostet hat?
Ich meine es wäre bei CRC gewesen und zwar zum Black Friday, oder zu Weihnachten?


----------



## bs99 (25. Januar 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Hat noch wer aufm Schirm was der Mobi V-15 letztens im Angebot gekostet hat?
> Ich meine es wäre bei CRC gewesen und zwar zum Black Friday, oder zu Weihnachten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 689298


60-70,--


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Januar 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> 60-70,--


Ich meine es waren 64€


----------



## Perga (25. Januar 2018)




----------



## Bikesen (25. Januar 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> 2x den Classic für mich (XL) und meine bessere Hälfte (S). Er klang jetzt nicht so, als ob er nur geringe Mengen auf den Markt bringen würde



Darf ich fragen, wie groß Du bist und ob XL gut passt? Ich bin mit 184 und 74 kg recht schmal gebaut, laut Dirtlej-Kundenservice "sollte" ich zwischen L und XL liegen, habe aber Angst, dass XL dann viel zu weit ist.


----------



## Plumpssack (25. Januar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie groß Du bist und ob XL gut passt? Ich bin mit 184 und 74 kg recht schmal gebaut, laut Dirtlej-Kundenservice "sollte" ich zwischen L und XL liegen, habe aber Angst, dass XL dann viel zu weit ist.


Hätte genau die gleiche Frage. 1,84 bei 73kg und 92er SL


----------



## nobss (25. Januar 2018)

Ich 1,86 und schlappe 75kg hab grösse L

@Plumpssack 
Knie ist im sitzen bei mir nicht bedeckt, man erkennt es ein wenig oben auf dem Foto.
Ich würde mal sagen hab 0815 Beine wie der Durchschnitt 
Passt bei mir auch ein Protektorenanzug/weste drunter und im Winter bei - Graden so das mir schön warm ist


----------



## Plumpssack (25. Januar 2018)

nobss schrieb:


> Ich 1,86 und schlappe 75kg hab grösse L


Und es passt noch einigermaßen? Lange oder kurze Beine? Zwickts mal im Schritt? Geht die Hose halbwegs über die Knie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel291 (26. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Info! Wenn der Preis nochmals in die Richtung geht werde ich zuschlagen!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (26. Januar 2018)

Bergziege09 schrieb:


> Sram  XO1 Eagle Kurbel für 249,99 EUR bei Bruegelmann:
> 
> https://m.bruegelmann.de/sram-x01-eagle-bb30-kurbelgarnitur-32-zaehne-schwarz-rot-495673.html


Aber Achtung, nur "BB30"


----------



## decay (26. Januar 2018)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Aber Achtung, nur "BB30"



Is doch prima. Für das Geld kriegt man aber auch ne Next SL wenn man möchte.


----------



## mrwulf (26. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Is doch prima. Für das Geld kriegt man aber auch ne Next SL wenn man möchte.


Wo? Suche gerade... Danke


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. Januar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie groß Du bist und ob XL gut passt? Ich bin mit 184 und 74 kg recht schmal gebaut, laut Dirtlej-Kundenservice "sollte" ich zwischen L und XL liegen, habe aber Angst, dass XL dann viel zu weit ist.



185 SL88 und 90 Kg nackt. Hab den XL. Den L hab ich verkauft, weil er nach Weihnachten nicht mehr gepasst hat.


----------



## killerschnauze (26. Januar 2018)

hat sich erledigt, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2018)

killerschnauze schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand den RCZ Laufradsatz DT Swiss E1650 sucht, ich hätte einen abzugeben.
> NEU unbenutzt, noch in der RCZ Folie verpackt.
> XD Freilauf.
> Rest per PN.
> ...


Hi, was möchtest dafür? (Zu blond gerade um mit tapatalk ne pn zu schreiben..)


----------



## dragonjackson (26. Januar 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Platzangst mal wieder..15%
> 
> https://www.platzangst.com/




Ich sehe (auf dem Handy) nix? Gibt’s n Code? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlacherx (26. Januar 2018)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ich sehe (auf dem Handy) nix? Gibt’s n Code?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioantrieb (27. Januar 2018)

War ein Schnäppchen, passt aber leider nicht, falls Jemand hier Interesse hat, sonst geht sie zurück.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1071494-qloom-manner-jacke-saint-john


----------



## Jierdan (27. Januar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie groß Du bist und ob XL gut passt? Ich bin mit 184 und 74 kg recht schmal gebaut, laut Dirtlej-Kundenservice "sollte" ich zwischen L und XL liegen, habe aber Angst, dass XL dann viel zu weit ist.



Es ist noch nicht geliefert, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass XL bei 186cm und 95kg passt.


----------



## DerFlori (27. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerem Mitlesen hier im Forum, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mich auch mal anzumelden und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage.
Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike zu legen. Bisher war ich fest davon überzeugt mich am YT Jeffsy oder an einem Canyon zu orientieren. Nun bin ich auf das Rocky Mountain Instinct gestoßen und finde das ziemlich hot.
Kommen wir zur Frage: Ist es üblich, dass man beim Radhändler den UVP bezahlt (habe ich bei meinem jetztigen Trek Hardtail gemacht) oder ist da in der Regel noch Verhandlungsspielraum (und wenn ja, wie groß ist der üblicherweise)?

Vielen Dank schon mal

PS: Wenn mein Post nicht in diesen Thread passt, darf er natürlich gerne von einem Mod umgehängt werden.


----------



## xlacherx (27. Januar 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach längerem Mitlesen hier im Forum, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mich auch mal anzumelden und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage.
> Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike zu legen. Bisher war ich fest davon überzeugt mich am YT Jeffsy oder an einem Canyon zu orientieren. Nun bin ich auf das Rocky Mountain Instinct gestoßen und finde das ziemlich hot.
> ...



Ich denk da gibts kein allgemeines " Jeder Händler kann dir 10% Rabatt geben".
Einen gewissen Spielraum hat jeder Händler. Oftmals hilft auch einfach ein freundliches nachfragen. So habe ich es bei meinem Rad auch gemach t. hab gefragt wer es da hat, und zu welchem Preis ich es haben kann.


----------



## CrossX (27. Januar 2018)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie ein Rad zum Uvp gekauft.  10% sind mindestens drin.  Meist macht dir der Händler von sich aus schon ein Angebot,  wenn du nicht gerade beim rein kommen mit dem Geldbündel wedelst.


----------



## Plumpssack (27. Januar 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach längerem Mitlesen hier im Forum, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mich auch mal anzumelden und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage.
> Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike zu legen. Bisher war ich fest davon überzeugt mich am YT Jeffsy oder an einem Canyon zu orientieren. Nun bin ich auf das Rocky Mountain Instinct gestoßen und finde das ziemlich hot.
> ...


MMn kommt das sehr stark auf die Jahreszeit, die Gegend, die Fahrradmarke und die Philosophie des Händlers an.

Du brauchst beispielsweise wohl kaum in München in der Innenstadt bei einem Händler, der gute Beratung und Kundenservice bietet, nach einem saftigen Rabatt auf ein Cube Stereo fragen.

Die meisten serviceorientierten Händler die öfters Highend-Marken/Räder anbieten geben dann eher Inspektionsgutscheine und solche Geschichten.

Der obligatorische BOC oder Stadler beim Industriegebiet um die Ecke kommt dir da deutlich tendentiell deutlich großzügiger beim Preis entgegen. Dafür musst du aber wissen was du haben willst und der Service wird eher dem eines Onlineshops ähneln (auch wenn das ehrlich gesagt nur geraten ist).


----------



## decay (28. Januar 2018)

Schöne, gut funktionierende, stabile Regenhose für große Größen (XL und XXL) bei hibike: https://www.hibike.de/mavic-crossma...-hose-black-p23c81784187d29458245f7b9c0925a0c

Find das Ding gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (28. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Schöne, gut funktionierende, stabile Regenhose für große Größen (XL und XXL) bei hibike: https://www.hibike.de/mavic-crossma...-hose-black-p23c81784187d29458245f7b9c0925a0c
> 
> Find das Ding gut.


Wie sind die denn geschnitten, eher groß oder klein?


----------



## toastet (28. Januar 2018)

Mavic eigentlich immer eher enger aus meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## hardtails (28. Januar 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Wie sind die denn geschnitten, eher groß oder klein?



ich hab die in XL 
bei Jeans trage ich 34 
geschlossen ohne Gürtel fallen die einfach runter....


----------



## bs99 (28. Januar 2018)

Ok, hätte gleich genauer fragen sollen:
Passen die in XXL über eine XL Endurohose (Endura Humvee) drüber?


----------



## decay (28. Januar 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Wie sind die denn geschnitten, eher groß oder klein?



Hab bei 1,92 und 87kg L, ist wohl eher als Hose drüber gerechnet. Muss man ausprobieren. Geht sogar relativ weit runter trotz Mavic.


----------



## nosaint77 (29. Januar 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> DT M 1700 für 249,99 (+ leider recht viel Porto) https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPDTSWM17/dt-swiss-m1700-275-650b-mtb-wheelset



Achtung, alte Version! Vermutlich 20mm Maulweite.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## onkel2306 (30. Januar 2018)

*WIGGLESPORT - Joe's No Flats Super Sealent
*
Hey, wer hat denn von euch beim Tubelessmilch-Deal zugeschlagen? 

Meine Sammelbestellung aus 5 Flaschen kam an - leider waren 4/5 bereits offen und haben heraus gesuppt. Z.t. Waren die aufgeklebten Abdichtungen zerrissen. Bei einer Flasche der kleine Deckel/Klips abgebrochen.

Nun meine Frage(n):
War das bei euch auch so?
Ist das normal, dass die Flaschen bereits auf sein können?


----------



## criscross (30. Januar 2018)

von 4 Flasche war wohl eine mal auf, sonst alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. Januar 2018)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> *WIGGLESPORT - Joe's No Flats Super Sealent
> *
> Hey, wer hat denn von euch beim Tubelessmilch-Deal zugeschlagen?
> 
> ...



Bei mir waren glaub alle zu, werd heute Abend mal schauen. Allerdings wurden die von DHL in einen Karton gepackt, weil die nur in einer Tüte kamen. Hab 5 Stück bestellt.


----------



## hardtails (30. Januar 2018)

voll und versiegelt.

wobei man sagen muss das dir Versiegelung nix aushält. 
einmal an der Flasche gedrückt geht sie ab


meine Flaschen waren übrigens in einer Tüte verpackt 
wurden von DHL dann noch umgepackt....


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Januar 2018)

Heute angekommen,  grad mal schnell ausgepackt 
Alle ok


----------



## onkel2306 (30. Januar 2018)

Meine kamen auch in einem Paket mit 2 Tüten darin mit den Flaschen. Glaube aber das wiggle schon direkt so verpackt hatte. Auf den Tüten sind keine Aufkleber. 

Habe eben mit dem Support geschrieben. Sie wollen bilder und dann kriege ich wohl das Geld für die 4 Flaschen zurück.


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Januar 2018)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> *WIGGLESPORT - Joe's No Flats Super Sealent
> *
> Hey, wer hat denn von euch beim Tubelessmilch-Deal zugeschlagen?
> 
> ...


Alle 4 verschlossen und in Ordnung verpackt ind einem karton und plastik sack


----------



## onkel2306 (30. Januar 2018)

So siehts aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (30. Januar 2018)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> So siehts aus.



da ist ja fast nix mehr drin


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Januar 2018)

Die sind ja quasi noch voll.Wenn du jetzt noch dein Geld wiederbekommst, hast du von uns allen das größte Schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## pAn1c (30. Januar 2018)

Meine wurden um gepackt, aber dann wieder an Absender zurück gesendet.
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2018)

Ist wohl nicht das optimale Produkt/Gebinde für den Endkunden-Versand.


----------



## un..inc (30. Januar 2018)

Meine sind in ner extra Tüte gewesen, aber mindestens eine auch offen. Hat mir meine Rechnung und ein paar Teile versifft...
Ich werde aber erst heute zur genauen Überprüfung kommen...


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Januar 2018)

Erklärt den Sonderpreis. Wohl ne Charge B-Ware.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Januar 2018)

un..inc schrieb:


> Meine sind in ner extra Tüte gewesen, aber mindestens eine auch offen. Hat mir meine Rechnung und ein paar Teile versifft...
> Ich werde aber erst heute zur genauen Überprüfung kommen...


DANN war das Paket wenigstens gut abgedichtet


----------



## onkel2306 (30. Januar 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Erklärt den Sonderpreis. Wohl ne Charge B-Ware.



Im Chat wurde mir auch gesagt, dassich das Geld zurückbekomme, da keine 1l Flaschen mehr auf Lager sind.


----------



## platt_ziege (30. Januar 2018)

hab bei denen zum ersten mal bestellt, scheint ein sehr planloser schuppen zu sein.
da ich immer nur 2x1l bestellen konnte, habe ich zwei bestellungen aufgegeben.
erst kam ein paket mit 2x milch, dann kam das nächste mit zwei falschen chain guides.
das dritte paket ist auf dem weg, allerdings ohne milch, die steht jetzt auf nachlieferung wenn wieder vorrätig.
also gibs für 2 bestellungen 4 pakete, wovon 2 artikel schonmal die falschen sind.


----------



## piilu (30. Januar 2018)

Ich kann es bis heute nicht nachvollziehen wie die CRC aufkaufen konnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren glaub alle zu, werd heute Abend mal schauen. Allerdings wurden die von DHL in einen Karton gepackt, weil die nur in einer Tüte kamen. Hab 5 Stück bestellt.


Bei mir war noch ein Stück vom Original Pappkarton dabei( Paketaufkleber mit Flecken).
Denke die sind genau aus dem Grund in Folie verpackt gewesen da keiner weiß wie damit im Verteilzentrum umgegangen wird.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2018)

Hat sich erledigt wenn se nix mehr da haben...


----------



## platt_ziege (30. Januar 2018)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich kann es bis heute nicht nachvollziehen wie die CRC aufkaufen konnten


auf jeden fall merkt man auch dort die gleiche planlosigkeit wie offensichtlich beim mutterkonzern:
ne hummvee zip bestellt, ein paar minuten nachdem der newsletter reingekommen ist plus noch ne zange als füllartikel.
2 tage später mitteilung die hose sei ausverkauft. daraufhin geschrieben, dass ich nur wg der hose die zange bestellt habe.
wurde dann auch storniert, 2 tage später kam das paket von crc!??? war eine bestellung aus italien, die ich als kulanzleistung einbehalten hab 

NACHTRAG zur milch: die eine flasche komplett unversiegelt, bei der anderen sitz es nur halb drauf, also auch offen....


----------



## CrossX (30. Januar 2018)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Meine kamen auch in einem Paket mit 2 Tüten darin mit den Flaschen. Glaube aber das wiggle schon direkt so verpackt hatte. Auf den Tüten sind keine Aufkleber.
> 
> Habe eben mit dem Support geschrieben. Sie wollen bilder und dann kriege ich wohl das Geld für die 4 Flaschen zurück.


Bei dem Preis noch zu reklamieren und sein Geld oder Ersatz zu verlangen ist schon ein bisschen.....Naja.

Wenn sowas von Kunden öfter gemacht wird, werfen die Händler B-Ware demnächst vermutlich eher weg als sie günstig im Sale zu verkaufen.


----------



## platt_ziege (30. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn sowas von Kunden öfter gemacht wird, werfen die Händler B-Ware demnächst vermutlich eher weg als sie günstig im Sale zu verkaufen.


war sie denn als b-ware deklariert? bin der meinung, nein...


----------



## CrossX (30. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> war sie denn als b-ware deklariert? bin der meinung, nein...


Nein,  aber wenn etwas 70-90% Reduziert ist,  kann ich auch mal kleine Mängel akzeptieren.  Und muss nicht noch Ersatz verlangen, weil vielleicht mal 10ml Flüssigkeit weniger drin sind.  Das beeinträchtigt das Produkt ja nicht. 
Aber muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2018)

aber richtig verpacken müssen sie trotzdem - oder doch nicht, da günstig 

meine waren alle heil


----------



## damage0099 (30. Januar 2018)

Bei Wiggle bestelle ich relativ oft.
Noch nie Probleme, immer superschnelle, korrekte Lieferungen und 1x Umtausch auch problemlos.
Sind eben auch nur Menschen...


----------



## Jierdan (30. Januar 2018)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Es ist noch nicht geliefert, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass XL bei 186cm und 95kg passt.



Die Dirtsuits sind gerade angekommen und sowohl der S als auch der XL sind beim jeweiligen Träger am Oberkörper recht weit geschnitten, an den Oberschenkeln jedoch sehr knapp. Zum Glück kann hier keiner Spagat, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Nähte das überleben würden. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich am Oberkörper locker mit einer ausgewachsenen Protektorenjacke unter dem Dirtsuit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (30. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Das beeinträchtigt das Produkt ja nicht.


bin zwar kein tubeless chemiker, aber ich denke hinsichtlich der haltbarkeit ist es schon eine beeinträchtigung...

von den 2 bestellungen sind von den 4 paketen inzwischen 3 eingetroffen.
wahnsinns schuppen:
die 2x1l milch ausm ersten sind beide offen
die artikel ausm 2ten sind beide falsch
der eine artikel ausm 3ten paket ist ebenfalls falsch und der 2te fehlt, da das paket halb offen und zerfetzt angekommen ist
das reicht aber noch nicht, denn eben kam die stornierung des 4ten mit den fehlenden 2litern milch

und mit sowas soll ich also nachsicht haben?
ja ne, schon klar.
wenn ich mir vorstelle da wie zwischenzeitlich geplant nen rad gekauft zu haben...
wäre wohl nur nen klapprad gekommen, wo die eine hälfte der teile gefehlt hätte und die andere hälfte wäre storniert worden


----------



## aibeekey (30. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> 2 tage später kam das paket von crc!??? war eine bestellung aus italien, die ich als kulanzleistung einbehalten hab



Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig: ein Paket, für das du nichts bezahlt hast und das für wen anders gedacht war -  das hast du ohne Skrupel für dich behalten?

Geiler Typ...


----------



## platt_ziege (30. Januar 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig: ein Paket, für das du nichts bezahlt hast und das für wen anders gedacht war -  das hast du ohne Skrupel für dich behalten?
> 
> Geiler Typ...


ja, aber ich hab mich schon freiwillig für mehr als 8,5h in die schämecke gestellt.
denn schliesslich will ich ja was von denen und nicht umgekehrt!!!

hatte auch kurz mit dem gedanken gespielt, das paket auf meine kosten zu dem typen nach spanien zu schicken.
aber nachher wäre seine lieferung auch falsch gewesen und dann wäre ich dafür verantwortlich und müsste mich um rückabwicklung und ersatzlieferung kümmern.
aber jetzt hast du mir so ein schlechtes gewissen gemacht, obwohl crc mich meiner heiligen lebenszeit beraubt hat, dass ich es vielleicht noch nachhole...
schliesslich gehört sich das ja von einem aufrechten und aufrichtigen deutschen gutmenschen!


----------



## decay (30. Januar 2018)

Erstaunlich wie verbreitet Crystal Meth inzwischen ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Januar 2018)

Anscheinend sowohl bei wiggle als auch beim o.g. User.
Da bekommt das Wort "User" mal n ganz anderes Geschmäckle


----------



## platt_ziege (30. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie verbreitet Crystal Meth inzwischen ist.


ich bin da inzwischen eher bei der vt mit dem trinkwasser gelandet, da maßenphänomen bzw. epidemie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. Januar 2018)

Bei mir sind auch alle 5 Flaschen ohne Schaden angekommen. Versiegelung ist noch ganz und alle voll. 







Glück gehabt. Selbst wenn eine oder zwei weniger Inhalt gehabt hätten, bei dem Preis(!!!) absolut vertretbar.


----------



## onkel2306 (31. Januar 2018)

Ich habe vorhin von wiggle eine VOLLE Rückerstattung bekommen. Für alle 5 Flaschen und sogar Versand... Sehr komisch. Beschweren will ich mich aber nicht :-D


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die sind ja quasi noch voll.Wenn du jetzt noch dein Geld wiederbekommst, hast du von uns allen das größte Schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## platt_ziege (31. Januar 2018)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin von wiggle eine VOLLE Rückerstattung bekommen. Für alle 5 Flaschen und sogar Versand... Sehr komisch. Beschweren will ich mich aber nicht :-D


wie bitteeeee??????
ich hoffe du schämst dich und das deutlich mehr als ich es wg crc getan habe!!!
d.h. 5x 8,5h, mindestens!

denn nur wegen dir wird wiggle und crc nun seine preise anziehen müssen und von den maßenentlassungen gar nicht erst zu sprechen!
solch ein unseriöses gebahren gehört sich einfach nicht, als kunde!
zumal du anstelle dir das geld zurück zu holen, dich lieber über diesen schnäppchenpreis hättest freuen müssen und nen zehner an brot für die welt oder ne andere umverteiler bude für das gute gewissen hättest spenden können!

echt, wegen solchen parasiten wie dir sehe ich schon die kommenden "fairen" preise für die neuen all mountain klamotten kommen, welche ich mir wieder nicht leisten werde können.... 
so, und jetzt schäm dich du kapitalismus parasit, pack, abschaum, whatever


----------



## piilu (31. Januar 2018)

Bei CRC hast du dir dein Geld sozusagen wiedergeholt da die Unternhemen in Irland ordentlich durch die EU subventioniert werden


----------



## un..inc (31. Januar 2018)

Also bei mir war "nur" eine Flasche offen. Es war bissl was vollgesifft und es sind ca. 10-20ml raus. Ich werde deshalb kein Fass aufmachen... 
Wobei, wenn ich mir den "Erfolg" da oben anschaue, werde ich vielleicht doch mal ein Bild machen und ne Mail schreiben


----------



## MrBrightside (31. Januar 2018)

Und deine 3€ zurückverlangen


----------



## onkel2306 (31. Januar 2018)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich ein "Fass auf gemacht" und um Rückerstattung gebettelt habe. Es hat mich nur geärgert, dass bei 5 Flaschen 4 kaputt/offen sind. Denke sich da zu melden, ist nichts verwerfliches. Ob die Flasche nun 2,50€ ider 14€ kostet, sollte dabei egal sein. Und dass nun alle 5 Flaschen + Versand retour kamen ist nun wirklich Dummheit vom Shop.

Und nebenbei: Ich habe mich auch schon mal bei einem kostenlosen Burger im Restaurant "beschwert", dass er nicht geschmeckt hat und innen kalt war, worauf hin mich viele komisch angeschaut haben. Es ist nur so, dass dadurch die "Verkäufer" merken, dass was nicht stimmt. Konstruktive Kritik hat noch nie geschadet und ist oft mehr Wert, als immer den Mund zu halten.


----------



## MrBrightside (31. Januar 2018)

Ich fand das bei dir auch ok. Nur wegen einer wär's ... naja...


----------



## tomac85 (31. Januar 2018)

wer noch eine ganze Flasche sein eigen nennen will wird hier fündig

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1072876-joe-s-no-flats-1l-dichtmilch-sealant-tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vormi (31. Januar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> wer noch eine ganze Flasche sein eigen nennen will wird hier fündig
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1072876-joe-s-no-flats-1l-dichtmilch-sealant-tubeless



Nette Gewinnspanne ...


----------



## xlacherx (31. Januar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> wer noch eine ganze Flasche sein eigen nennen will wird hier fündig
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1072876-joe-s-no-flats-1l-dichtmilch-sealant-tubeless



Wo, Super schnäppchen. für 2€ kaufen und für 14€ weiter verkaufen wollen... ich glaub ich biet ihm mal 3€ inkl Versand


----------



## tomac85 (31. Januar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wo, Super schnäppchen. für 2€ kaufen und für 14€ weiter verkaufen wollen... ich glaub ich biet ihm mal 3€ inkl Versand



habe ihm 5 Euro geboten


----------



## un..inc (31. Januar 2018)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich ein "Fass auf gemacht" und um Rückerstattung gebettelt habe. Es hat mich nur geärgert, dass bei 5 Flaschen 4 kaputt/offen sind. Denke sich da zu melden, ist nichts verwerfliches. Ob die Flasche nun 2,50€ ider 14€ kostet, sollte dabei egal sein. Und dass nun alle 5 Flaschen + Versand retour kamen ist nun wirklich Dummheit vom Shop.
> 
> Und nebenbei: Ich habe mich auch schon mal bei einem kostenlosen Burger im Restaurant "beschwert", dass er nicht geschmeckt hat und innen kalt war, worauf hin mich viele komisch angeschaut haben. Es ist nur so, dass dadurch die "Verkäufer" merken, dass was nicht stimmt. Konstruktive Kritik hat noch nie geschadet und ist oft mehr Wert, als immer den Mund zu halten.



Das "Fass auf machen" war wirklich nicht auf dich bezogen. Natürlich ist es vollkommen OK und auch wichtig dem Händler zu sagen, dass die Verpackung nicht OK ist...


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Januar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> wer noch eine ganze Flasche sein eigen nennen will wird hier fündig
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1072876-joe-s-no-flats-1l-dichtmilch-sealant-tubeless



Ekelhaft solche Typen, möge ihn der Blitz beim....


----------



## decay (31. Januar 2018)

Wieso deckt man sich sonst mit 5 Flaschen ein  Die wenigsten werden mehr als 2 Liter pro Saison benötigen. Würde auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass das Zeug mit längerer Lagerung besser wird.


----------



## Vormi (31. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Wieso deckt man sich sonst mit 5 Flaschen ein  Die wenigsten werden mehr als 2 Liter pro Saison benötigen. Würde auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass das Zeug mit längerer Lagerung besser wird.



Das ist halt das traurige: Jemand in der Community macht auf einen Deal aufmerksam um der gesamten Community zu helfen. Das nutzen dann manche Geier aus reiner Profitgier aus und schaden dann den Kunden die nicht zum guten Preis bestellen konnten und den ahnungslosen Konsumenten, die für überteuerte Preise vom Geier beziehen. Recht schade, wenn vergessen wird, wofür das C in IBC steht ...


----------



## dragonjackson (31. Januar 2018)

Vormi schrieb:


> Das ist halt das traurige: Jemand in der Community macht auf einen Deal aufmerksam um der gesamten Community zu helfen. Das nutzen dann manche Geier aus reiner Profitgier aus und schaden dann den Kunden die nicht zum guten Preis bestellen konnten und den ahnungslosen Konsumenten, die für überteuerte Preise vom Geier beziehen. Recht schade, wenn vergessen wird, wofür das C in IBC steht ...


Ach jetzt mal ruhig... vielleicht hat er auch einfach realisiert, dass er so viel nicht braucht. 
Und wenn er der günstigste Anbieter im Netz ist - so what, hatte er halt das Moment auf seiner Seite. Wenn jemand anders günstiger ist, kannst ja dort kaufen.
Aber dann gleich vom Geier zu reden...


----------



## onkel2306 (31. Januar 2018)

Woher wollt ihr eigentlich wissen, dass er sie von wiggle hat? Auf der anderen Seite nämlich ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich dreist hier so an den Pranger zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vormi (31. Januar 2018)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ach jetzt mal ruhig... vielleicht hat er auch einfach realisiert, dass er so viel nicht braucht.
> Und wenn er der günstigste Anbieter im Netz ist - so what, hatte er halt das Moment auf seiner Seite. Wenn jemand anders günstiger ist, kannst ja dort kaufen.
> Aber dann gleich vom Geier zu reden...



Ja gut, war vielleicht etwas zu aggressiv geschrieben. Lag halt mMn nahe, dass der Nutzer sich dort bedient hat. Theoretisch ist es ja sein gutes Recht, etwas günstig zu kaufen und teuer weiter zu verkaufen (ab gewissen Mengen sollte man halt auch Steuern zahlen), Angebot und Nachfrage regeln dann schon den Preis.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. Januar 2018)

Mein Paket von Wiggle war auch durchweicht und roch nach Dichtmilch, aber die Flaschen waren allesamt dicht. Wurde wohl zu nahe an einem von euren transportiert


----------



## rms69 (31. Januar 2018)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Mein Paket von Wiggle war auch durchweicht und roch nach Dichtmilch, aber die Flaschen waren allesamt dicht. Wurde wohl zu nahe an einem von euren transportiert




arme Spediteure! - die werden wohl noch wochenlang die ausgeronnene Pampe von ihren Förderbändern und Transportern kratzen müssen


----------



## platt_ziege (31. Januar 2018)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ekelhaft solche Typen, möge ihn der Blitz beim....


beim scheissen oder biken


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Wieso deckt man sich sonst mit 5 Flaschen ein  Die wenigsten werden mehr als 2 Liter pro Saison benötigen. Würde auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass das Zeug mit längerer Lagerung besser wird.


Exp Datum 2020...


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Exp Datum 2020...


shake it baby, shake it...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (31. Januar 2018)

Taugt die Milch denn jetzt wenigstens oder muessen alle weiterverkaufen?


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Taugt die Milch denn jetzt wenigstens oder muessen alle weiterverkaufen?


Wenn meine Stans leer ist und ich auffüllen musst erfährst du es [emoji16]


----------



## nationrider (31. Januar 2018)

Ihr seid da so lieb miteinander! Geht was?


----------



## Lutsch (1. Februar 2018)

Meine Bestellung der Dichtmilch bei Wiggle vom 23.01. wurde heute storniert. Stand als Lagernd, anscheinend doch nicht so. Falls hier einer etwas mehr gekauft hat und nicht alles benötigt kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## CrossX (1. Februar 2018)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung der Dichtmilch bei Wiggle vom 23.01. wurde heute storniert. Stand als Lagernd, anscheinend doch nicht so. Falls hier einer etwas mehr gekauft hat und nicht alles benötigt kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


Gibt doch schon das Schnäppchen im Bikemarkt . Schlag zu[emoji23]


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Februar 2018)

Hi zusammen,
ich suche aktuell folgendes Zeugs.. :
Fox 36 für 29" 150mm (evtl durch Umbau)
X01 Eagle Kit (Kassette, Kette, Trigger, Schaltwerk)
Kurbel a la Race Face Next SL/R/Sixc mit Cinch System

Das alles werden vermutlich ganz viele Leute aktuell suchen. Der Bikemarkt ist abgeräumt und auch sonst schaut es mit Angeboten sehr schlecht aus. Das was es im Bikemarkt so gibt ist alles sehr komisch. Alles angeblich "neu gekauft" oder "geschenkt", aber immer ohne Rechnung (Diebesgut?).

Wäre froh wenn ihr hier Tipps hättet... Dankeschön!


----------



## piilu (1. Februar 2018)

Wahrscheinlich billig gekauft und jetzt mit Profit verkauft


----------



## xlacherx (1. Februar 2018)

piilu schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich billig gekauft und jetzt mit Profit verkauft


Vermutlich ja. Kommt bisschen Blöd, wenn du nen Artikel für 100€ kaufst, und eine Rechnung beiliegt, auf der zu sehen ist, dass der Verkäufer und 80€ dafür bezahlt hat


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Februar 2018)

Ach das wäre kein Untergang. Mir geht es primär um die Garantie, welche ich nur mit Rechnung erhalte. Aktuell steht ein Lrs für 1700 drin, welchen es neulich für 500 bei RCZ gab.


----------



## piilu (1. Februar 2018)

Garantie gibts doch meistens eh nur für den Erstbesitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (1. Februar 2018)

piilu schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich billig gekauft und jetzt mit Profit verkauft



Eben, in letzter Zeit wurde so viel verscherbelt!

Man siehe nur, wie viele FOX - Gabeln im Bikemarkt weggegangen sind. Teils deutlich über dem Angebotspreis. Aber immerhin noch unter UVP...


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## Bench (1. Februar 2018)

Darum kauf ich grade nix mehr. Alles alte wird aufgebraucht oder repariert.
Mit dem MTB-Teile-Markt gehts gefühlt grade zu wie mit dem Immobilienmarkt.


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Vermutlich ja. Kommt bisschen Blöd, wenn du nen Artikel für 100€ kaufst, und eine Rechnung beiliegt, auf der zu sehen ist, dass der Verkäufer und 80€ dafür bezahlt hat



Was wäre denn daran schlimm ? Mich würde es nicht stören wenn die 100 Euro für mich noch immer günstig wären. Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken.

Leider ist es eine "Unart" die Rechnung zu verweigern. Warum auch immer...


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Februar 2018)

piilu schrieb:


> Garantie gibts doch meistens eh nur für den Erstbesitzer



Gesetzlich die ersten 6 Monate für jeden, danach Gewährleistung. Eine freiwillige Herstellergarantie darüber hinaus kann dann für alle oder nur für den Erstbesitzer gelten. Alles ist aber ohne die Rechnung mit dem Kaufdatum aber nichts wert.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Was wäre denn daran schlimm ? Mich würde es nicht stören wenn die 100 Euro für mich noch immer günstig wären. Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken.
> 
> Leider ist es eine "Unart" die Rechnung zu verweigern. Warum auch immer...



Könnte mit gesetzlichen Regelungen zusammenhängen. 

‚ Privatanbieter oder Unternehmer
Wer ab und zu gebrauchte Heimelektronik oder Haushaltsgegenstände anbietet, meldet sich bei eBay, Amazon oder einem anderen Portal am besten als privater Verkäufer an. Doch wer regelmäßig viele Artikel versteigert oder auch dutzende Artikel auf einmal, kann juristisch gesehen zum Unternehmer werden – egal, ob Gewinn erzielt wird. Dann muss der Verkäufer ein Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht sowie eine Gewährleistung einräumen. Eine klare Grenze gibt die Rechtsprechung nicht vor. Wer Waren einkauft oder herstellt, um sie mit Gewinn weiterzuverkaufen, überschreitet auf jeden Fall die Schwelle zum gewerblichen Anbieter und sollte sich auch so registrieren. Dann sind Einkommens- und Gewerbesteuer fällig, bei Erlösen ab 50 000 Euro auch Umsatzsteuer‘
https://www.teltarif.de/geschenk-privat-verkauf-online-auktion-ebay-amazon-internet/news/45112.html


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Februar 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Aktuelle 20% Aktion auf alle Nukeproof CF Bikes und Rahmen bei bike-porn.de mit dem Code: megacarbon
> 
> https://bike-porn.de/navi.php?qs=mega+carbon
> 
> ...


Funktioniert aber erst ab 2000,- Bestellwert


----------



## demlak (1. Februar 2018)

da liegt teltarif jedoch falsch. nicht jede gewinnerzielungsabsicht ist gewerblich zu verbuchen. wenngleich es die meisten sind.
ganz davon abgesehen, dass es hier anscheinend auch nichtmal um gewinn geht. wenn jemand bei rcz einen 80 euro artikel kauft, da noch porto drauf kommt, sind 100 euro beim wiederverkauf nun wirklich bei euch grund hier rumzuheulen? was man hier seit tagen wieder liest, ist echt unterste schublade. auf der einen seite auf den preis geiern und mehrere liter kaufen. sich dann darüber aufregen, wenn da jemand sein porto wieder reinholt. man man man.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. Februar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Funktioniert aber erst ab 2000,- Bestellwert



Sagt wer?? Auf FB steht auf alle Framekits und Komplettbikes. 

Hier ein Screenshot vom Warenkorb







Das Carbon Frameset kostet ja 2099€ und mit Rabatt kostet es dann die angezeigten 1679,20 zzgl. Versand und evtl. Paypal Gebühren. 

Hier die Aussage von Michael Lehnhardt von vor paar Minuten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Februar 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Gesetzlich die ersten 6 Monate für jeden, danach Gewährleistung. Eine freiwillige Herstellergarantie darüber hinaus kann dann für alle oder nur für den Erstbesitzer gelten. Alles ist aber ohne die Rechnung mit dem Kaufdatum aber nichts wert.



Auch nicht richtig..




> *Abgrenzung der Qualitätsgarantie gegenüber der Gewährleistung*
> Häufig wird Garantie jedoch mit Gewährleistung verwechselt. Diese beiden Begriffe unterscheiden sich wie folgt:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vogward (2. Februar 2018)

Moin, 
hat von Euch schon jemand die Marzocchi 350 CR aus dem Oktober  Angebot von RCZ eingebaut?
Bei meiner lässt sich der goldene Low Speed Compression Knopf nur sehr schwer drehen (das Rädchen hinterlässt Abdrücke in den Fingern beim drehen) und eine Rasterung gibt es dabei auch nicht. 
Außerdem kann ich die Federgabel im Stand bei 7bar bis auf 150mm einfedern.
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?

Danke und Schönen Freitag.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Februar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> da liegt teltarif jedoch falsch. nicht jede gewinnerzielungsabsicht ist gewerblich zu verbuchen. wenngleich es die meisten sind.
> ganz davon abgesehen, dass es hier anscheinend auch nichtmal um gewinn geht. wenn jemand bei rcz einen 80 euro artikel kauft, da noch porto drauf kommt, sind 100 euro beim wiederverkauf nun wirklich bei euch grund hier rumzuheulen? was man hier seit tagen wieder liest, ist echt unterste schublade. auf der einen seite auf den preis geiern und mehrere liter kaufen. sich dann darüber aufregen, wenn da jemand sein porto wieder reinholt. man man man.



Geht ja wenn dann eher um die 1700€ LRS die für 500€ gekauft werden ;-)


----------



## Vormi (2. Februar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> da liegt teltarif jedoch falsch. nicht jede gewinnerzielungsabsicht ist gewerblich zu verbuchen. wenngleich es die meisten sind.
> ganz davon abgesehen, dass es hier anscheinend auch nichtmal um gewinn geht. wenn jemand bei rcz einen 80 euro artikel kauft, da noch porto drauf kommt, sind 100 euro beim wiederverkauf nun wirklich bei euch grund hier rumzuheulen? was man hier seit tagen wieder liest, ist echt unterste schublade. auf der einen seite auf den preis geiern und mehrere liter kaufen. sich dann darüber aufregen, wenn da jemand sein porto wieder reinholt. man man man.



Naja hat halt doch "a Gschmäckle" wenn hier einige Leute hilfsbereit gute Deals posten um der Community was gutes zu tun und wiederum andere Leute eben diese Deals nutzen um der selben Community etwas schlechtes zu tun, bloß weil man sich selbst der Nächste ist.

Das führt halt auf lange Sicht dazu, dass die Leute sich denken "ich hab was günstig bekommen, ich kann jetzt 1. den Deal der Community zeigen, damit sich da wieder ein paar die Taschen vollstopfen, 2. mir selbst die Taschen vollstopfen oder 3. den Deal nur meinen Kumpels zeigen, damit wenigstens die was davon haben". Wird dann halt bei 3. ändern.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Februar 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Auch nicht richtig..


Ich habe den Begriff wohl falsch angewendet, letztendlich ging es mir um die Beweislast, denn die liegt in den ersten 6 Monaten beim Verkäufer. Eine Garantie kann aber dennoch sowohl für Erstbesitzer als auch weitere Käufer gelten, ist halt vom Hersteller abhängig und freiwillig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (2. Februar 2018)

Vormi schrieb:


> Naja hat halt doch "a Gschmäckle" wenn hier einige Leute hilfsbereit gute Deals posten um der Community was gutes zu tun und wiederum andere Leute eben diese Deals nutzen um der selben Community etwas schlechtes zu tun, bloß weil man sich selbst der Nächste ist.
> 
> Das führt halt auf lange Sicht dazu, dass die Leute sich denken "ich hab was günstig bekommen, ich kann jetzt 1. den Deal der Community zeigen, damit sich da wieder ein paar die Taschen vollstopfen, 2. mir selbst die Taschen vollstopfen oder 3. den Deal nur meinen Kumpels zeigen, damit wenigstens die was davon haben". Wird dann halt bei 3. ändern.



Genau so wird es leider kommen.


----------



## Marcel291 (2. Februar 2018)

Ich muss leider auch sagen, dass der erste hier gefallene Begriff "Geier" für solche "Community"-Mitglieder am zutreffendsten ist!

Vor allem, wenn jemand durch diesen, oder einem ähnlichen Thread erst drauf aufmerksam (gemacht) wird, was in gewissen Fällen recht wahrscheinlich ist!

Wenn jemand mal ein Schnäppchen macht und es dann für ein paar Prozent mehr reinstellt, um seine Versandkosten wieder rauszuholen und vlt. noch ein gewissen Verhandlungsspielraum zu haben, so what, kein Thema!

Aber so Sachen wie mit der Dichtmilch, oder dem LRS gehen mMn gar nicht!


----------



## Marcel291 (2. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe, dass hier und im "gereinigten" Thread trotzdem weiterhin auf gute Schnäppchen aufmerksam gemacht wird!

Ich werde es jedenfalls so machen!

Um die "Abzocker" kümmert sich eines Tages deren Karma!


----------



## Teuflor (2. Februar 2018)

Die Diskussion tritt doch alle paar Wochen auf, es gibt sie halt und mit der Randgruppe muss man leben. Umdrehen geht nicht aber damit abfinden geht.
Ich danke der Community für die Schnäpple und werde selbst auch weiter posten, hilft ja nix.


----------



## magnus4ever (2. Februar 2018)

Bei Stadler gibt's gerade den Vittoria Morsa im Angebot für 34,99€. Online oder Ladengeschäft (geprüft) 

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...3-Zoll.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Morsa

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie die sonst gehandelt werden aber zumindest den in 27,5 Zoll gibt's online sonst nicht zu dem Preis.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (2. Februar 2018)

Wenn es euch dabei um Warscheinlichkeiten geht, dann blendet bitte auch nicht aus, dass es genauso warscheinlich ist, dass es evtl. einen Grund gibt, den ihr verstehen und akzeptieren könntet. Ihr geht jedoch nur von Gier aus.


----------



## Jones_D (2. Februar 2018)

Vogward schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat von Euch schon jemand die Marzocchi 350 CR aus dem Oktober  Angebot von RCZ eingebaut?
> Bei meiner lässt sich der goldene Low Speed Compression Knopf nur sehr schwer drehen (das Rädchen hinterlässt Abdrücke in den Fingern beim drehen) und eine Rasterung gibt es dabei auch nicht.
> Außerdem kann ich die Federgabel im Stand bei 7bar bis auf 150mm einfedern.
> ...


Meine läuft einwandfrei. 
Der LSC Knopf lässt sich zwar nicht etwas schwer drehen, aber eine Rasterung ist vorhanden.
Und beim Druck habe ich auch nichts außergewöhnliches festgestellt, fahre mit ca 85PSI bei knapp über 80kg in voller Ausrüstung und könnte wahrscheinlich noch weiter runter gehen mitm Druck.


----------



## Auweh (2. Februar 2018)

Vogward schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat von Euch schon jemand die Marzocchi 350 CR aus dem Oktober  Angebot von RCZ eingebaut?
> Bei meiner lässt sich der goldene Low Speed Compression Knopf nur sehr schwer drehen (das Rädchen hinterlässt Abdrücke in den Fingern beim drehen) und eine Rasterung gibt es dabei auch nicht.
> Außerdem kann ich die Federgabel im Stand bei 7bar bis auf 150mm einfedern.
> ...



Die Low Speed und Rebound Einstellung war am Anfang extrem schwergängig, hat sich aber mit der Zeit gebessert. Bei einer ganzen Umdrehung hört man ein Klicken, dass war am Anfang aufgrund der Schwergängigkeit eher nicht zu hören bzw spüren.

Da meine Gabel ölig geliefert wurde hab ich sie vorm Einbau mal zerlegt, war aber alles in Ordnung.
Ich hab jetzt so knapp 5 Ausfahrten hinter mir und kann mich nicht beschweren. Top Gabel für den Preis.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Februar 2018)

Auweh schrieb:


> Die Low Speed und Rebound Einstellung war am Anfang extrem schwergängig, hat sich aber mit der Zeit gebessert. Bei einer ganzen Umdrehung hört man ein Klicken, dass war am Anfang aufgrund der Schwergängigkeit eher nicht zu hören bzw spüren.
> 
> Da meine Gabel ölig geliefert wurde hab ich sie vorm Einbau mal zerlegt, war aber alles in Ordnung.
> Ich hab jetzt so knapp 5 Ausfahrten hinter mir und kann mich nicht beschweren. Top Gabel für den Preis.


Ging bei mir auch schwer anfangs, gibt sich irgendwann. Meine Gabel war auch leicht ölig am Rebound, wollte auch mal prophylaktisch zerlegen, ich krieg nich mal den Reboundknopf ab
Normal is der "nur" gesteckt, ich krieg den ums Verrecken nicht runter, will ja nucht die neue Gabel schrotten.Wie hast du den abbekommen? 
Das Ölen hat jetzt zwar aufgehört, aber irgendwann würd ich schonmal n Service machen wollen....


----------



## canelon (2. Februar 2018)

Kennt hier jemand einen möglichst komplett schwarzen Lenker mit 750-780mm Breite, aber dabei 40mm Rise? Sowas wie den Spank Spoon, nur ohne riesige weisse Decals. Der Oozy in stealth mit mehr Rise wäre perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (2. Februar 2018)

spank spike 

aber egal, die spank schriftzüge gehen sogar mit nagelllackentferner weg, einfach n bisschen reiben


----------



## toastet (2. Februar 2018)

bei Deity gibt es auch schwarze Decals


----------



## Vogward (2. Februar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ging bei mir auch schwer anfangs, gibt sich irgendwann. Meine Gabel war auch leicht ölig am Rebound, wollte auch mal prophylaktisch zerlegen, ich krieg nich mal den Reboundknopf ab
> Normal is der "nur" gesteckt, ich krieg den ums Verrecken nicht runter, will ja nucht die neue Gabel schrotten.Wie hast du den abbekommen?
> Das Ölen hat jetzt zwar aufgehört, aber irgendwann würd ich schonmal n Service machen wollen....




Danke für Eure Antworten.
Werde die Gabel weiter einfahren und schauen ob es sich bei mir auch bessert.

Schönes Wochende.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Februar 2018)

Vogward schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten.
> Werde die Gabel weiter einfahren und schauen ob es sich bei mir auch bessert.
> 
> Schönes Wochende.


Kannst ja mal n Spritzer wd40 unter den goldenen Deckel sprühen, ausnahmsweise


----------



## Auweh (2. Februar 2018)

Gehebelt mit 2 Schraubenzieher...ging aber  schwer. Der Knopf sieht jetzt halt  nicht mehr so frisch aus. 
Eventuell hätte die Hilfe eines Heißluftföns  die Sache etwas erleichtert.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Februar 2018)

Auweh schrieb:


> Gehebelt mit 2 Schraubenzieher...ging aber  schwer. Der Knopf sieht jetzt halt  nicht mehr so frisch aus.
> Eventuell hätte die Hilfe eines Heißluftföns  die Sache etwas erleichtert.


Danke für deine Antwort. Das ist meine Befürchtung, daß der Knopf dann so vernudelt ist....Irgendwie geht er ja raus, aber wie der dann danach aussieht
Mir wärs ja bald noch egal, aber wenn man die Gabel mal verkaufen will, sieht das aus wie murks...


----------



## canelon (2. Februar 2018)

Danke, deity hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Dass die Spank Decals so gut weg gehen dachte ich gar nicht, dann vielleicht doch... wobei ich jetzt den Chromag Fubar Fu40 gefunden habe, tolles teil. Mal sehen


----------



## toastet (2. Februar 2018)

die deutschen wie Reverse oder Sixpack haben sowas aber denke ich auch im Programm, Reverse hat auf jeden Fall ne Blackline


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Februar 2018)

warum das seltsame preisgefälle?



Flo7 schrieb:


> Magura MT7 um 129€
> https://bike-prof.de/MAGURA-MT7-Sch...rechts-verwendbar-ohne-Verstellknopf-am-Hebel


Varianten...
Einzelbremse links/rechts verwendbar 129,95 €
Set VR + HR 354,00 €


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Februar 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Magura MT7 um 129€
> https://bike-prof.de/MAGURA-MT7-Sch...rechts-verwendbar-ohne-Verstellknopf-am-Hebel



*ohne Verstellknopf am Hebel *hat wohl Jemand falsche Hebel motiert und daher so billig


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Februar 2018)

unten steht, es liese sich per torx verstellen.


----------



## decay (3. Februar 2018)

Den Hebel entsorgt man eh am besten schnellstens, sollte jemand noch 2 mit Verstellung brauchen PM.


----------



## toastet (3. Februar 2018)

wer brauch mehr als einmal die verstellung?


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Februar 2018)

wat n Klugschiss 
die Verstellknoepfe an Deinen Federelementen hast Du dann wohl auch schon entsorgt
nach dem einmaligen einstellen als Gewichtsersparniss


----------



## ride-FX (4. Februar 2018)

Ohne Verstellung ist das ja quasi eh ne nur ne MT5 und dafür dann wieder bisl teuer oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (4. Februar 2018)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Ohne Verstellung ist das ja quasi eh ne nur ne MT5 und dafür dann wieder bisl teuer oder?



Nö, ist sie nicht.


----------



## xlacherx (4. Februar 2018)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Ohne Verstellung ist das ja quasi eh ne nur ne MT5 und dafür dann wieder bisl teuer oder?



So gesehn ist das kein guter Preis.
Die "2018er" mt7 hat von Haus aus schon dir kurzen hc1 Hebel dran. 
Bei der Angebotsbremse sind noch dir alten dran. Sprich wenn man kurze Hebel möchte, müsste man nochmal 50-60€ investieren. 
Je nach Angebot bekommst die neue auch schon für 140-160€


----------



## osbow (4. Februar 2018)

Gibt's den "Suche ein Schnäppchen"-Thread nicht mehr?

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem *Syntace Vector Carbon High35. *200 Flocken sind wohl Standard. Weiß jemand wo es Syntace-Teile etwas günstiger gibt?


----------



## nobss (4. Februar 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Gibt's den "Suche ein Schnäppchen"-Thread nicht mehr?
> 
> Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem *Syntace Vector Carbon High35. *200 Flocken sind wohl Standard. Weiß jemand wo es Syntace-Teile etwas günstiger gibt?



Doch gibt's noch https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/page-174


----------



## DerohneName (4. Februar 2018)

Falls  wer ne billige , sehr gute Gabel sucht
X  Fusion Vengeance HLR coil um 240€ (ink. Versand schon)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/X-FUSION...%3A62ef88fd1610ad78393f6edafffe3cb5%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## frogmatic (5. Februar 2018)

ForG schrieb:


> Northwave Raptor Arctic GTX - MTB Winterschuhe (fahre ich seit 2 Monaten, sind super warm!)
> 153€, nur heute, 10% Sonderrabatt (auch auf andere Artikel)
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/northwave_raptor-arctic-gtx_mtb-winterschuhe_yellow


Wie fallen die von der Größe her aus, kannst du vielleicht deine Größe und deine Fuß Länge verraten? 
Danke !
Richtig warme Schuhe fehlen mir noch...


----------



## fone (5. Februar 2018)

nobss schrieb:


> Doch gibt's noch https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/page-174


Verstehe nicht, weiso der nicht zu "Schnäppchen rund ums bike" gehört.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Februar 2018)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wie fallen die von der Größe her aus, kannst du vielleicht deine Größe und deine Fuß Länge verraten?
> Danke !
> Richtig warme Schuhe fehlen mir noch...


hab 2 paar nw und sie fallen z.b. ggü shimano normal aus.
trage immer 46/12 (z.b. nike) und die nw sommerschuhe haben 46 und die winterstiefel wg socken etc 47.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Februar 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> Im Decathlon in Stuttgart/Esslingen gibt es Restbestände der Elite Aleno Smart Trainingsrolle (im Outlet/Resterampe). Gestern waren es noch 6 Stück.
> 39.95 EUR
> 
> Kartons waren alle schon mal geöffnet, vermutlich Rücksendungen von Kunden.
> ...



Kommentar dazu:

Ich habe die Rolle vor ein paar Wochen für 100€ gekauft. Sie ist soweit einigermaßen gut verarbeitet, aber nur bedingt die 100€ wert. Für 40€ als GA1 Trainer ist das Teil aber voll ok. Wer mind. 2x die Woche damit trainieren will sollte sich was anderes suchen. Lautstärke ist schon deutlich, va wenn man mit höherer Trittfrequenz trainieren will. In einer Mietwohnung geht das eher nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kommentar dazu:
> 
> Ich habe die Rolle vor ein paar Wochen für 100€ gekauft. Sie ist soweit einigermaßen gut verarbeitet, aber nur bedingt die 100€ wert. Für 40€ als GA1 Trainer ist das Teil aber voll ok. Wer mind. 2x die Woche damit trainieren will sollte sich was anderes suchen. Lautstärke ist schon deutlich, va wenn man mit höherer Trittfrequenz trainieren will. In einer Mietwohnung geht das eher nicht.


Welchen Reifen nutzt du? Der hat nämlich eine ganz entscheidenden Einfluss auf die Lautstärke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (6. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Welchen Reifen nutzt du? Der hat nämlich eine ganz entscheidenden Einfluss auf die Lautstärke!


Conti Grandprix irgendwas. Laut diversen Berichten bringen die Rollenreifen nix.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Conti Grandprix irgendwas. Laut diversen Berichten bringen die Rollenreifen nix.


Meine Erfahrung sagt da was anderes... Fast eine Halbierung der Lautstärke, kommt aber wohl auch immer auf den Ausgangsreifen an...


----------



## Ximi (6. Februar 2018)

Nach jahrelangem Feldversuch kann ich fundiert folgende Aussage treffen:
Als Kleiderständer eignet sich der gute alte Ergo viel besser als diese Rollen!! 
Ausnahme: Man hat ein Ratt zu viel und hält dieses nicht artgerecht ganzjährig an so einer Rolle, was natürlich nicht im Sinne eines/des Ratts an und für sich ist.


----------



## JDEM (6. Februar 2018)

Hat gestern jemand sich nen Ergon Rucksack bei RCZ bestellt und schon ne Versandmitteilung bekommen?

Der ist zum Beispiel noch lieferbar: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/ergon-backpack-be3-enduro-black-size-l-45000801.html


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Conti Grandprix irgendwas. Laut diversen Berichten bringen die Rollenreifen nix.



Falsch.


----------



## PraterRadler (6. Februar 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hat gestern jemand sich nen Ergon Rucksack bei RCZ bestellt und schon ne Versandmitteilung bekommen?
> 
> Der ist zum Beispiel noch lieferbar: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/ergon-backpack-be3-enduro-black-size-l-45000801.html


Bestellt: Ja - BE1L - war einfach zu gut das Angebot
Benachrichtigung: Noch nicht - habe ich aber auch noch nicht mit gerechnet


----------



## fone (6. Februar 2018)

Den Ergon Rucksack mit der Lücke kenn ich noch gar nicht. 
Taugt das Konzept oder bleibt dann kaum noch Platz im Hauptfach übrig?


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Den Ergon Rucksack mit der Lücke kenn ich noch gar nicht.
> Taugt das Konzept oder bleibt dann kaum noch Platz im Hauptfach übrig?


hab mich gestern nacht ewig damit beschäftigt und hab abstand genommen.
grund ist einmal die selbst beim grössten be3 das vergleichsweise winzige platzangebot, keine meiner source bzw jegliche normale blasen passen, als auch das man sich den protektor mit 35€ noch dazu kaufen muss.
da wart ich lieber auf nen kudu schnäppchen...


----------



## JDEM (6. Februar 2018)

Gab es den Kudu nicht bei BC günstig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (6. Februar 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gab es den Kudu nicht bei BC günstig?


günstig ist ja relativ...
sagen wir mal er war dort im _angebot_, war mir aber immer noch zu teuer ;-)
aber quasi genauso so teuer/günstig wie der ber3 plus protektor


----------



## oldwoodkai (6. Februar 2018)

Camelbak K.U.D.U. 8 Trinkrucksack mit Crux Trinkblase - Auslaufmodell limeade-lime punch/8 Liter
69,95 EUR
fand ich nicht so teuer und habe ihn mir bestellt


----------



## MichiP (6. Februar 2018)

FOX TRANSFER PERFORMANCE 2018 – Dropper seatpost

249,00 €

 EU SHIPPING INCLUDED

2018 Fox Transfer Performance dropper seatpost


Internal routing cable
150mm travel
Ø 31.6mm
Transfer 1x Remote, below handlebar, left side.

https://nordestcycles.com/en/product/fox-transfer-performance-2018-dropper-seatpost


----------



## Jierdan (7. Februar 2018)

noch ein Update zu den dirtsuits: ich habe sie trotz des günstigen Preises retourniert, das war trotz XL einfach zu eng an den Oberschenkeln 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## decay (7. Februar 2018)

Kenn ich


----------



## JDEM (7. Februar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hab mich gestern nacht ewig damit beschäftigt und hab abstand genommen.
> grund ist einmal die selbst beim grössten be3 das vergleichsweise winzige platzangebot, keine meiner source bzw jegliche normale blasen passen, als auch das man sich den protektor mit 35€ noch dazu kaufen muss.



Mal schauen was alles dabei ist, bei RCZ weiß man ja nie so. Hab mir alle drei bestellt und geb die anderen dann im Freundeskreis weiter. Für Enduro Rennen sollte mir der Platz reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (7. Februar 2018)

Alle drei?
Als ich gestern bestellt habe gab es nur noch den 1er und den 3er. 
Dabei wäre der 2er vermutlich optimal gewesen. Naja. Mal abwarten


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Februar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Kenn ich



Rooobärt...! Bist du es?


----------



## decay (7. Februar 2018)




----------



## freetourer (7. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## affenmann1st (9. Februar 2018)

tt22 schrieb:


> Brand-x Dropper Post. In 30,9 und 31,6mm mit 120mm Verstellbereich und einem super Remotehebel für 1x Schaltungen (90€):
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/brand-x-ascend-dropper-sattelstutze/rp-prod149024
> 
> Ich habe vor 2Monaten 110€ bezahlt und schon gedacht ich hab ein Schnäppchen gemacht. Meinen Ansprüchen wird sie vollkommen gerecht!



Sorry für die vielleicht dumme Frage, aber habt ihr alle nen Rahmen wo schon Bohrungen für die innen liegenden Leitungen sind?!
Oder wie verbaut ihr diese Stütze?!
Ich kann doch mit nem normalen Rahmen, nur Sattelstützen verbauen die die Leitungen außerhalb vom Rahmen führen?


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Sorry für die vielleicht dumme Frage, aber habt ihr alle nen Rahmen wo schon Bohrungen für die innen liegenden Leitungen sind?!
> Oder wie verbaut ihr diese Stütze?!
> Ich kann doch mit nem normalen Rahmen, nur Sattelstützen verbauen die die Leitungen außerhalb vom Rahmen führen?



So ein Loch ist schnell gebohrt und mit geeigneten Werkzeug auch schnell entgratet. Genau so schnell geht allerdings auch die Garantie flöten.

Ansonsten gibt's beim großen E zb sowas 

https://m.ebay.de/itm/Jagwire-Inter...uelse-fuer-Fahrrad-Rahmen-1-Stk-/181909180064

Dann siehts am Ende halbwegs Professionell aus.. bleibt aber auf eigenes Risiko.


----------



## affenmann1st (9. Februar 2018)

Ne sorry am Rahmen rumbohren geht ja gar nicht...


----------



## AltaSack (9. Februar 2018)

man muss nicht eigens Statik studiert haben um zu erkennen, dass ja nach Lage der Bohrung (Position und Ausrichtung) der Rahmen NICHT WIRKLICH geschwächt wird

Und dass Garantien verfallen ist logisch und nachvollziehbar wie es eben auch die 200 Warnungen auf Beipackzetteln sind.


----------



## marcel_wob (9. Februar 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> So ein Loch ist schnell gebohrt und mit geeigneten Werkzeug auch schnell entgratet. Genau so schnell geht allerdings auch die Garantie flöten.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt's beim großen E zb sowas
> 
> ...


Bei den Gummitüllen habe ich mir mal einen abgebrochen beim Versuch eine Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen zu legen...
Das Loch muss relativ klein bleiben, damit es nachher nicht unter der Tülle rausguckt. 

Hat da jemand noch was besseres?


----------



## hardtails (9. Februar 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Sorry für die vielleicht dumme Frage, aber habt ihr alle nen Rahmen wo schon Bohrungen für die innen liegenden Leitungen sind?!
> Oder wie verbaut ihr diese Stütze?!
> Ich kann doch mit nem normalen Rahmen, nur Sattelstützen verbauen die die Leitungen außerhalb vom Rahmen führen?



normale Rahmen haben ein Bohrung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (9. Februar 2018)

Was ist ein normaler Rahmen?

btw: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fragen-zur-bastelecke.688729/


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. Februar 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Ne sorry am Rahmen rumbohren geht ja gar nicht...


Wozu fragst du dann?


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2018)

Aber so toll ist die Stelle neben der Schelle auch nicht.


----------



## affenmann1st (9. Februar 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Wozu fragst du dann?


Danke für dein hilfreiches Kommentar 

Falls ich was übersehen habe...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. Februar 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Danke für dein hilfreiches Kommentar
> 
> Falls ich was übersehen habe...


jetzt hast du schon drei hilfreiche Kommentare abgegeben und ich weiß immer noch nicht, weshalb du nach Stealth-Variostützen fragst, wenn dir die Lösung eh nicht gefällt.
Achso, willkommen im Forum.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Februar 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Ne sorry am Rahmen rumbohren geht ja gar nicht...



Kannst Dir natürlich auch ein neues Sattelrohr mit Loch kaufen und das komplette Rohr tauschen.


----------



## demlak (9. Februar 2018)

alter.. ihr labert wieder zeugs...


----------



## decay (9. Februar 2018)

Wenn man partout kein Loch und keine externe Verlegung will kann man die Magura Vyron nutzen.
Ich seh das Problem mit Bohren eigentlich nicht.


----------



## freetourer (9. Februar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> alter.. ihr labert wieder zeugs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2018)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Bei den Gummitüllen habe ich mir mal einen abgebrochen beim Versuch eine Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen zu legen...
> Das Loch muss relativ klein bleiben, damit es nachher nicht unter der Tülle rausguckt.
> 
> Hat da jemand noch was besseres?



Die ist doch geschlitzt und man muss die nur rein fummeln. Was auch gehen kann sind teile aus dem elektrobedarf. Aber das erfordert größere bohrungen



fone schrieb:


> Aber so toll ist die Stelle neben der Schelle auch nicht.



Ich hatte keine Lust mir Monate gedanken darüber zu machen. Die stelle war praktisch, da ich so die Leitung mit Kabelbindern direkt an der Bremsleitung befestigen konnte.

Liteville hat sogar anfangs eine Schablone angeboten zum Selbstausdrucken mit der man ein Loch in dem Rahmen Bohren konnte, dass ist natürlich kein Vergleich zum meiner leihenhaften Ausführung.

Bei einem hochwertigen Rahmen hätte ich das Loch allerdings mit einem hochwertigen Bohrer gemacht. Bzw den Rahmen eingespannt und das Loch gefräst. Denn das bei meiner Variante doch relativ rauhe und grobe Bohrloch kann u.U. zu mikrorissen führen. Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## Triturbo (9. Februar 2018)

Um dem Offtopic noch weiter beizutragen: Mir ist mal ein Kettenblatt um 90 Grad abgekantet und hat sich in ein 2004er GT Zaskar Rahmen mit einem tollen Cut verabschiedet. Um die ~ 4cm vom Tretlager entfernt am Unterrohr, da ist ein Loch wohl noch die bessere Lösung. Passiert ist mit dem Rahmen bis heute nichts und er wurde weiterhin ordentlich bewegt. Um das Loch würde ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen - viele Fullys reißen auch ohne solche Beeinträchtigungen.


----------



## veraono (9. Februar 2018)

Triturbo schrieb:


> viele Fullys reißen auch ohne solche Beeinträchtigungen


1. Wirklich _reißen _tun Rahmen doch ohnehin nur an Übergängen zu den Schweißnähten?
2. Flaschenhalterösen, Eingänge für anderweitig innenverlegte Züge etc.  sind oft auch nur Löcher ohne besondere Verstärkungen
3. Wenn man einen Rahmen hat der einem nicht heilig ist --> reinbohren
4. Wenn man einen Rahmen hat der einem heilig ist und sich unsicher fühlt,  evtl. vom Profi reinbohren lassen (ist für manch einen evtl. besser fürs Gefühl)
5. andere Sattelstütze kaufen 

Allgemein würde dem Thread ein umgänglicherer und etwas konstruktiverer Umgangston wirklich gut tun, insbesondere Einsteigern und vermeintlich "dummen Fragen" gegenüber.
Würd auch viel weniger "Gelaber" von selbsternannten Cracks,  die sich dann selbst gegenseitig witzig finden, nach sich ziehen.


----------



## boblike (9. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

versuche jetzt schon seit Monaten eine FOX36 auf RZC zu schießen.
Doch jedesmal wenn ich den Newsletter bekomme und innerhalb von nur wenigen Minuten (teilweise Sekunden) auf die Seite gehe:
OUT OF STOCK

Es kotzt mich an!


----------



## tomac85 (9. Februar 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> versuche jetzt schon seit Monaten eine FOX36 auf RZC zu schießen.
> Doch jedesmal wenn ich den Newsletter bekomme und innerhalb von nur wenigen Minuten (teilweise Sekunden) auf die Seite gehe:
> ...



Will auch eine. War genau eine Minute nach erhalt auf der Seite und war dann nicht mehr da

Aber ich reg mich nicht auf.


----------



## Teuflor (9. Februar 2018)

Rzc verschickt die Newsletter je nach Sprache total zeitversetzt. Mal is der ne Stunde früher mal der andere. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (9. Februar 2018)

Kannst dir ja nen Skript schreiben das rund um die Uhr die üblichen RCZ Codes ausprobiert bis der Code freigeschaltet wird


----------



## Sachsey (9. Februar 2018)

Hatte demletzt bei RCZ ne 26er RockShox Sid zum Traumpreis von 80€ geschossen, aber auch nur weil ich die zufällig beim Stöbern entdeckt habe. Als sie per Newsletter etwas später am Tag beworben wurde, war sie schon ausverkauft.


----------



## hardtails (9. Februar 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Hatte demletzt bei RCZ ne 26er RockShox Sid zum Traumpreis von 80€ geschossen, aber auch nur weil ich die zufällig beim Stöbern entdeckt habe. Als sie per Newsletter etwas später am Tag beworben wurde, war sie schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Sachsey (9. Februar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


>


Toller Kommentar, mit besonders viel Inhalt. Hatte nur bestätigen wollen, dass viele Angebote bei RCZ deutlich früher online sind, als der Newsletter.


----------



## bomberia (10. Februar 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...C-R2AM-22G-29-Komplettrad-Modell-2017-p61581/
Kauft jetzt bitte wer die letzten Santa Cruz bei BC, dass ich endlich wieder schlafen kann. 1999.- fürs tallboy


----------



## xlacherx (10. Februar 2018)

bomberia schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...C-R2AM-22G-29-Komplettrad-Modell-2017-p61581/
> Kauft jetzt bitte wer die letzten Santa Cruz bei BC, dass ich endlich wieder schlafen kann. 1999.- fürs tallboy



Sry, ist zu klein


----------



## storck-riesen (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich suche schwarze SAPIM Laser Speichen in den Längen 272/274mm + SAPIM Polyax Nippel. Bei Bike24 kostet eine Speiche 0,89€ und ein Nippel 0,29€. Kann man das irgendwo noch günstigster kaufen?

Danke.


----------



## freetourer (10. Februar 2018)

bomberia schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...C-R2AM-22G-29-Komplettrad-Modell-2017-p61581/
> Kauft jetzt bitte wer die letzten Santa Cruz bei BC, dass ich endlich wieder schlafen kann. 1999.- fürs tallboy



Würde ich ja machen wenn es Größe L wäre.


----------



## bs99 (10. Februar 2018)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche schwarze SAPIM Laser Speichen in den Längen 272/274mm + SAPIM Polyax Nippel. Bei Bike24 kostet eine Speiche 0,89€ und ein Nippel 0,29€. Kann man das irgendwo noch günstigster kaufen?
> 
> Danke.


Normalerweise ist actionsports preislich ok.


----------



## storck-riesen (10. Februar 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist actionsports preislich ok.


Die haben nur 4 Längen zur Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (10. Februar 2018)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche schwarze SAPIM Laser Speichen in den Längen 272/274mm + SAPIM Polyax Nippel. Bei Bike24 kostet eine Speiche 0,89€ und ein Nippel 0,29€. Kann man das irgendwo noch günstigster kaufen?



http://www.cyclocross-store.de/de/s...eichen-nippel/speiche-sapim-laser-fb.-schwarz


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. Februar 2018)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche schwarze SAPIM Laser Speichen in den Längen 272/274mm + SAPIM Polyax Nippel. Bei Bike24 kostet eine Speiche 0,89€ und ein Nippel 0,29€. Kann man das irgendwo noch günstigster kaufen?
> 
> Danke.



Hallo, 
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach neuen Nippel und Speichen für meine ZTR Notubes Rapid 30 Felgen. Komme allerdings bei der großen Auswahl an Nippel und Speichen nicht so klar. Meine Speichendicke aktuall beträgt 2,8mm und die Nippel Länge 14,2mm...
Jetzt weiß ich nicht welche Speichen und Nippel ich nehmen muss. Müssen es welche von ztr sein weil da finde ich nicht's...

Danke euch im voraus...
Gruß
Patric


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2018)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach neuen Nippel und Speichen für meine ZTR Notubes Rapid 30 Felgen. Komme allerdings bei der großen Auswahl an Nippel und Speichen nicht so klar. Meine Speichendicke aktuall beträgt 2,8mm und die Nippel Länge 14,2mm...
> Jetzt weiß ich nicht welche Speichen und Nippel ich nehmen muss. Müssen es welche von ztr sein weil da finde ich nicht's...
> 
> ...


> Laufradforum
>>Spokomat downloaden von @xrated
>>>Nippel beliebiger Länge/Farbe kaufen, Hauptsache von Sapim oder DT
>>>>Speichen nach Spokomat ausrechnen, und nach gewünschter Stärke bestellen. 2,8mm sind die NICHT dick.

Les dich mal auf den div Laufradbau Seiten ein. Warum willst du die Speichen tauschen, passt dir die Farbe nicht?


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. Februar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> > Laufradforum
> >>Spokomat downloaden von @xrated
> >>>Nippel beliebiger Länge/Farbe kaufen, Hauptsache von Sapim oder DT
> >>>>Speichen nach Spokomat ausrechnen, und nach gewünschter Stärke bestellen. 2,8mm sind die NICHT dick.
> ...



Sorry hatte mich verschrieben meine Speichen sind halt oben 2mm und in der Mitte 1,8mm dick. Doch, passen tut alles auch von der Farbe, aber der Vorgänger hat beim zentrieren jegliche Nippel und Speichen beschädigt und deshalb wollte ich gleich alles neu kaufen.
Kaufe jetzt die Artikel hier.:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=29549;menu=1000,2,302,304;mid=0;pgc=0
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=113897

Ist ja richtig das ich die Speichen vom Bogeninneren bis zum Gewindeende messe, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2018)

Mountainbiker98 schrieb:


> Sorry hatte mich verschrieben meine Speichen sind halt oben 2mm und in der Mitte 1,8mm dick. Doch, passen tut alles auch von der Farbe, aber der Vorgänger hat beim zentrieren jegliche Nippel und Speichen beschädigt und deshalb wollte ich gleich alles neu kaufen.
> Kaufe jetzt die Artikel hier.:
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=29549;menu=1000,2,302,304;mid=0;pgc=0
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=113897
> ...


Frag doch bitte mal im Laufradforum, da sind die Spezialisten. Sapim Laser an einem Enduro ist sicher keine gute Idee - wenn, dann höchstens auf der flacheren Seite, oder wenn du ECHTES boost hast.


----------



## Mountainbiker98 (10. Februar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Frag doch bitte mal im Laufradforum, da sind die Spezialisten. Sapim Laser an einem Enduro ist sicher keine gute Idee - wenn, dann höchstens auf der flacheren Seite, oder wenn du ECHTES boost hast.


Okay alles klar, danke für die Antworten


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Februar 2018)

Laser gibt es nur in ungraden Längen.
-0,04€ bei https://www.komponentix.de/Speichen-Nippel/Speichen/Laser.html


----------



## storck-riesen (10. Februar 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Laser gibt es nur in ungraden Längen.
> -0,04€ bei https://www.komponentix.de/Speichen-Nippel/Speichen/Laser.html


Danke für den Hinweis. Dann ist das bei Bike24 ein Fehler. Cyclecross Store ist noch etwas günstiger.


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Februar 2018)

Wenn man >10.000 Speichen je Länge OEM bestellt, produziert Sapim auch grade Längen von der Laser Speiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (12. Februar 2018)

[fone: Stelle...blabla]


Member57 schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Lust mir Monate gedanken darüber zu machen. Die stelle war praktisch, da ich so die Leitung mit Kabelbindern direkt an der Bremsleitung befestigen konnte.


Ich hatte ein Schadensbild im Kopf, bei dem das Sitzrohr an der Schweißnaht der Wippen-Aufnahme (Kerbstelle) gebrochen war. Das ist hier aber wohl nicht relevant, gibt ja keine Wippe und somit auch keine direkte Lasteinleitung ins Sitzrohr.

Nehme alles zurück.


----------



## Sash1985 (14. Februar 2018)

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOP...flick-sram-apex-1-mechanical--cyclocross-bike

Welche rahmengrösse empfhlt ihr bei 186 und schrittlänge 91.
100er oder 80er vorbau? Hmmm


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Februar 2018)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOP...flick-sram-apex-1-mechanical--cyclocross-bike
> 
> Welche rahmengrösse empfhlt ihr bei 186 und schrittlänge 91.
> 100er oder 80er vorbau? Hmmm


Was willst du genau damit machen?
Persönlich würde ich das (184 mit 91er SL) in XL nehmen.


----------



## Sash1985 (14. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Was willst du genau damit machen?
> Persönlich würde ich das (184 mit 91er SL) in XL nehmen.



Hauptsächlich fahrt ins Geschäft 20km one way Feldweg/Strasse und alltagsrad für den Wald/ flotte Touren.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Februar 2018)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich fahrt ins Geschäft 20km one way Feldweg/Strasse und alltagsrad für den Wald/ flotte Touren.


Dann würde ich auf jedenfall den XL nehmen. Gibt bei dem Einsatzzweck (kein richtiges CX fahren) denke ich keinen Grund einen kleineren Rahmen zu fahren.

Alle Aussagen von mir gelten nur wenn die Geo Tabelle auf der von dir verlinkten Seite stimmt... Da ist XL auch einfach nicht besonders groß.


----------



## toastet (14. Februar 2018)

Ich würde in dem Fall zu L greifen wenn nicht gar M, aber bei dem Einsatzgebiet Kilometer schrubben eher L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash1985 (14. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auf jedenfall den XL nehmen. Gibt bei dem Einsatzzweck (kein richtiges CX fahren) denke ich keinen Grund einen kleineren Rahmen zu fahren.
> 
> Alle Aussagen von mir gelten nur wenn die Geo Tabelle auf der von dir verlinkten Seite stimmt... Da ist XL auch einfach nicht besonders groß.



Ja die tabelle ist korrekt.
Und dann 100er oder 80er vorbau Wählen?


----------



## Sash1985 (14. Februar 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Ich würde in dem Fall zu L greifen wenn nicht gar M, aber bei dem Einsatzgebiet Kilometer schrubben eher L.



Ok hast editiert ^^
Mhm 2 Meinungen 2 unterschiedliche Aussagen


----------



## toastet (14. Februar 2018)

Weil XL zu groß ist.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Februar 2018)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Ja die tabelle ist korrekt.
> Und dann 100er oder 80er vorbau Wählen?


80er Vorbau.

Ich denke bei dem L Rahmen wirst du sehr viel Stützenauszug, Vorbauspacer und einen lange Vorbau fahren müssen...und je länger der Radstand (je laufruhiger), desto besser kann man mMn bei deinem Einsatzgebiet sagen.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Februar 2018)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Ok hast editiert ^^
> Mhm 2 Meinungen 2 unterschiedliche Aussagen


Ich habe meine Meinung daher, dass ich selber genau so groß mit genau so langen Beinen wie du bin und einen Singlespeed Crosser besitze mit Geo sehr ähnlich zu dem XL Rahmen und ein Rennrad mit Geo sehr ähnlich zu dem L Rahmen. Ich fahre viel lieber mit dem Crosser, alleine schon weil ich den 120er Vorbau unangenehm finde und doof aussehen tut es auch mit dem Stützenauszug und dein Steuerrohr wäre noch kürzer beim On One in L und dein Oberkörper ist scheinbar auch noch etwas länger :










edit: am Besten setzt du dich mal irgendwo auf einen Crosser mit ähnlichen Rahmengrößen...ist halt auch alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## toastet (14. Februar 2018)

Geht halt um ein MTB und nicht so n Rennradteil


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Februar 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Geht halt um ein MTB und nicht so n Rennradteil


----------



## Sash1985 (14. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Meinung daher, dass ich selber genau so groß mit genau so langen Beinen wie du bin und einen Singlespeed Crosser besitze mit Geo sehr ähnlich zu dem XL Rahmen und ein Rennrad mit Geo sehr ähnlich zu dem L Rahmen. Ich fahre viel lieber mit dem Crosser, alleine schon weil ich den 120er Vorbau unangenehm finde und doof aussehen tut es auch mit dem Stützenauszug und dein Steuerrohr wäre noch kürzer beim On One in L und dein Oberkörper ist scheinbar auch noch etwas länger :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Naja da es ein gutes Angebot ist gerade bleibt da nicht viel Zeit.
Bin auf dem Cube Cross Race Pro auf 61 gesessen das SL hatten sie leider in 61 nicht da nach dem hatte ich eigtl Ausschau gehalten. Der 61er Rahmen war super


----------



## Sash1985 (14. Februar 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Geht halt um ein MTB und nicht so n Rennradteil


Es geht um ein rennrad


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Februar 2018)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
> Naja da es ein gutes Angebot ist gerade bleibt da nicht viel Zeit.
> Bin auf dem Cube Cross Race Pro auf 61 gesessen das SL hatten sie leider in 61 nicht da nach dem hatte ich eigtl Ausschau gehalten. Der 61er Rahmen war super


Das aktuelle Cross Race? Dann ist der On One in XL ja sogar minimalst kleiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash1985 (14. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Cross Race? Dann ist der On One in XL ja sogar minimalst kleiner.


Ja das aktuelle 2018er


----------



## bs99 (14. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre mit 194/94SL ein C‘dale supersix Evo in 60cm, und das hat recht ähnliche Werte (OR, Stack) wie das XL pickenflick.
Jemanden der 10cm kleiner ist und dazu recht lange Beine hat würde ich das L empfehlen.


----------



## Sash1985 (15. Februar 2018)

Noch jemand ne Meinung?


----------



## nosaint77 (15. Februar 2018)

Ja, hier... so toll ist das Angebot auch wieder nicht. Bis auf Rahmen und schaltgruppe alles unterste Schublade. LRS grottig, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. BB5 Road geht so, will man aber bald was besseres. Wird dann ne teilhydraulische Trp oder hydraulische mit anderen STIs. Kann also ins Geld gehen wenn man sich nicht mit der Serienausstattung begnügen kann.


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Februar 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> LRS grottig


Was ist mit dem? Taugt der auch mit nacharbeiten nicht? Fand den eigentlich aufgrund der 32 Speichen sympathisch...


----------



## Sash1985 (15. Februar 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ja, hier... so toll ist das Angebot auch wieder nicht. Bis auf Rahmen und schaltgruppe alles unterste Schublade. LRS grottig, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. BB5 Road geht so, will man aber bald was besseres. Wird dann ne teilhydraulische Trp oder hydraulische mit anderen STIs. Kann also ins Geld gehen wenn man sich nicht mit der Serienausstattung begnügen kann.



Ich habe beim laufradsatz den" Vision Team 30 Disc Road 6 " Für 100£ gewählt gehabt beim zusammenstellen,nicht die Standart.
Und wie erwähnt.. Verwendungszweck "Hauptsächlich fahrt ins Geschäft 20km one way Feldweg/Strasse und alltagsrad für den Wald/ flotte Touren." Will damit kein CX fahren


----------



## Pilatus (15. Februar 2018)

würde ich mit 193/96 auf den XL passen?
mir scheint der recht klein für den Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## nosaint77 (15. Februar 2018)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem? Taugt der auch mit nacharbeiten nicht? Fand den eigentlich aufgrund der 32 Speichen sympathisch...



Wiegt ca 2,4kg nackig und fährt sich sehr träge. Hatte im Neuzustand schon ein 8er. Der LRS kostet allein ca 90€ bei Planetx. Den Vision Team 30 traue ich mehr zu, fahre selber den dt Swiss r24 spline Disc, imho bestes Preis leistungsverhältnis in seiner Preisklasse.


----------



## veraono (16. Februar 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Günstige Laufräder bei PlanetX:
> 
> El Guapo Rattlesnake Naben + WTB ST i25 Felgen 27,5 und 29": ~120€
> Adapter für 142mm hinten kosten nochmal ~25€
> ...


Klingt interessant, weiß jemand welche/ob das konifizierte Speichen sind, hab in der Beschreibung nichts über die Speichen gefunden.
Danke vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRacing (16. Februar 2018)

mikefize schrieb:
			
		

> Günstige Laufräder bei PlanetX:
> 
> El Guapo Rattlesnake Naben + WTB ST i25 Felgen 27,5 und 29": ~120€
> Adapter für 142mm hinten kosten nochmal ~25€
> ...



Die 25mm Breite ist wohl außen, oder? Weiß jemand wie viel Innenbreite die haben?
Vom Gewicht her scheinen die ja eher Durchschnitt zu sein, oder? Wenn ich das mit meinen DT Swiss M1700 von 2014/2015 vergleiche.


----------



## mikefize (16. Februar 2018)

CRacing schrieb:


> Die 25mm Breite ist wohl außen, oder? Weiß jemand wie viel Innenbreite die haben?
> Vom Gewicht her scheinen die ja eher Durchschnitt zu sein, oder? Wenn ich das mit meinen DT Swiss M1700 von 2014/2015 vergleiche.



Ne ne, die 25mm sind schon innen:
https://www.wtb.com/products/st?variant=5007968324

Felgen sind halt ziemliche Brocken. Aber für den Preis ... Naben sollen ganz gut sein. Hab jetzt mal einen Satz für 15/142 bestellt, inklusive Versand so ~157€. Kann man jetzt nicht so richtig viel falsch machen.


----------



## veraono (16. Februar 2018)

CRacing schrieb:


> Die 25mm Breite ist wohl außen, oder? Weiß jemand wie viel Innenbreite die haben?
> Vom Gewicht her scheinen die ja eher Durchschnitt zu sein, oder? Wenn ich das mit meinen DT Swiss M1700 von 2014/2015 vergleiche.


Nö, es seien 25mm Innenweite,  nicht superleicht (laut Beschreibungen im Netz 537g bei der 26“ Version (CRC)
Edit: bei PlanetX auch einzeln gelistet hier mit gleichem Gewicht aber für die 27.5 Version?!


----------



## CRacing (16. Februar 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ne ne, die 25mm sind schon innen:
> https://www.wtb.com/products/st?variant=5007968324
> 
> Felgen sind halt ziemliche Brocken. Aber für den Preis ... Naben sollen ganz gut sein. Hab jetzt mal einen Satz für 15/142 bestellt, inklusive Versand so ~157€. Kann man jetzt nicht so richtig viel falsch machen.



Perfekt, danke! Vorne sind das 15x100 und hinten 12x135mm?
Kannst du bitte mal den Link zu den benötigten Adapter für 142mm HR Achse posten?


----------



## mikefize (16. Februar 2018)

CRacing schrieb:


> Perfekt, danke! Kannst du bitte mal den Link zu den benötigten Adapter für 142mm HR Achse posten?



Der hier für 12x142:
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WSELSEC/replacement-end-cap-pair-for-el-guapo---selcof-hub


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Ergon BE1 Enduro Protect Rucksack inkl. Protektor + Trinkblase ab 55,99€ bei RCZ:
> 
> Rot Größe L - 55,99€
> Blau Größe S - 57,99€
> Blau Größe L - 59,99€


Wo liest du das der Protektor enthalten ist? Da steht nur was von Fach für den Protektor pb100 

Hatte bestellt Blase war dabei... Habe nen sastec Schaum Protektor eingepasst, der ist wenigstens nach dem ersten ordentlichen Sturz nicht hin... 

Hatte auch den bp100 wo anders bestellt, kam nur in einem plastebeutel, das ist mir zu Link gewesen, ging wegen mangelnder Verpackung zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikesen (16. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wo liest du das der Protektor enthalten ist? Da steht nur was von Fach für den Protektor pb100
> 
> Hatte bestellt Blase war dabei... Habe nen sastec Schaum Protektor eingepasst, der ist wenigstens nach dem ersten ordentlichen Sturz nicht hin...
> 
> Hatte auch den bp100 wo anders bestellt, kam nur in einem plastebeutel, das ist mir zu Link gewesen, ging wegen mangelnder Verpackung zurück...



Das gehört wohl eher hier hin

Hatte den Rucksack Anfang der Woche bestellt und wollte sicher gehen, dass auch alles dabei ist, bevor ich ihn hier poste. Sowohl Protektor, als auch Blase sind im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Das gehört wohl eher hier hin
> 
> Hatte den Rucksack Anfang der Woche bestellt und wollte sicher gehen, dass auch alles dabei ist, bevor ich ihn hier poste. Sowohl Protektor, als auch Blase sind im Lieferumfang enthalten.


Es steckt was drinn ja... Aber ist es auch der Protektor? 
Habe selbst auch dort bestellt...


----------



## Bikesen (16. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es steckt was drinn ja... Aber ist es auch der Protektor?
> Habe selbst auch dort bestellt...



Warum auch immer Du bei mir von völliger Unfähigkeit ausgehst, es ist tatsächlich ein Protektor drin.





Kann es sein, dass Du Dir den BE3 bestellt hast? Da ist im Hersteller-Lieferumfang kein Protekor enthalten.


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Februar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Hatte den Rucksack Anfang der Woche bestellt und wollte sicher gehen, dass auch alles dabei ist, bevor ich ihn hier poste. Sowohl Protektor, als auch Blase sind im Lieferumfang enthalten.


???
du hast den be1 bei rcz bestellt und hast ihn inkl dem pb100 protektor anstelle des schaumstoff dummies geliefert bekommen?
laut beschreibung ist der protektor auch bei dem be1 nicht bestandteil des lieferumfanges....
leider kann man bei rcz ja nix anfragen, hab bisher noch nie ne antwort auf irgendeine frage bekommen. immerhin haben sie es nach 3 wochen geschafft den nl auf englisch umzustellen....



Martin K S schrieb:


> SRAM 00.1918.325.000 Tubeless-Kit 23mm
> 8,49€ +2,49€ Versand


ich frag lieber nochmal, auch wenn ich mich zum deppen mach, aber das band passt ausschließlich für felgen mit 23mm maulweite?


----------



## Bikesen (16. Februar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ???
> du hast den be1 bei rcz bestellt und hast ihn inkl dem pb100 protektor anstelle des schaumstoff dummies geliefert bekommen?
> laut beschreibung ist der protektor auch bei dem be1 nicht bestandteil des lieferumfanges....



??? (?)
Drücke ich mich so unverständlich aus? Ja, Protektor wie oben abgebildet war dabei. Keine Ahnung, was ich noch machen soll, um das zu beweisen. Wollte hier eigentlich nur ein Schnäppchen posten, scheint aber keine so entspannte Sache zu werden, wie ich mir das ausgemalt hatte.


----------



## magoe (16. Februar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ???
> du hast den be1 bei rcz bestellt und hast ihn inkl dem pb100 protektor anstelle des schaumstoff dummies geliefert bekommen?
> laut beschreibung ist der protektor auch bei dem be1 nicht bestandteil des lieferumfanges....



Ich hatte letzte Woche einen BE1 und einen BE3 bestellt und bei mir war beim BE1 auch der Protektor drin, beim BE3 dagegen nur der Dummy. Wie Bikesen hatte ja schon angemerkt hat, ist der Protektor beim BE3 laut Ergon nicht im Lieferumfang (nur beim BE1), daher passt das schon alles.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Warum auch immer Du bei mir von völliger Unfähigkeit ausgehst, es ist tatsächlich ein Protektor drin.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 698039
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Du Dir den BE3 bestellt hast? Da ist im Hersteller-Lieferumfang kein Protekor enthalten.


Nein ich gehe nicht von Unfähigkeit aus, beim be3 ist keiner dabei  und im Artikeltext vom be1 steht auch nur, dass eine Tasche dafür vorhanden ist, deswegen hatte ich vermutet daß du, eventuell den dummy für den Protektor gehalten hast, und ich deswegen noch Mal nachgefragt habe, beim aller ersten Blick dachte ich auch cool Protektor ist drinn... 2. Blick Mist...

 wobei ich mir auch nicht erklären kann wieso  ergon bei dem einen Protektorrucksack diesen mit und beim anderen ohne Protektor ausliefert... 

Dann ist es doch gut... Aber nachfragen wird doch noch erlaubt sein, da bei rcz eine Rücksendung mehr als problematisch ist


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Februar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> ??? (?)
> Drücke ich mich so unverständlich aus? Ja, Protektor wie oben abgebildet war dabei. Keine Ahnung, was ich noch machen soll, um das zu beweisen. Wollte hier eigentlich nur ein Schnäppchen posten, scheint aber keine so entspannte Sache zu werden, wie ich mir das ausgemalt hatte.


offensichtlich 
wie war das jetzt nochmal in der mitte 
nein, natürlich glaub ich dir das, aber ich war nur irritiert, dass ein anbieter wieder so strunzdämlich sein kann und seine identischen artikel die sich nur in der grösse unterscheiden, unterschiedlich bestückt auf den markt bringt 
deshalb war ich in dem glauben, dass keine der rucksäcke den protektor mit bei haben.
tolle wurst, jetzt gibt es ihn ja nur noch im kack blau 

*falls jemand nen schwarzen BE1 hat und ihn nicht behalten möchte, bitte melden!*


----------



## kally3 (16. Februar 2018)

Ist es eigentlich egal welchen vertikalen Hebel man für den Brand-X Ascend Dropper verwendet, oder muss es der von Brand X sein?
Würde auch der hier gehen?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/tranzx-lenkerhebel-fuer-remote-sattelstuetze-vertikal-609070


----------



## Oshiki (16. Februar 2018)

Ja der sollte auch funktionieren. Meiner Meinung nach ist Brand-X und TranzX gleich.

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kally3 (17. Februar 2018)

Reicht eigentlich der vertikale Schalthebel aus dem Link von TranzX oder benötigt man zusätzlich diese abgerundete Führung aus diesem Link:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...paddel-2-fach-3-fach-schaltung-/rp-prod150119


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Februar 2018)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1081711-tranzx-brandx-lenkerhebel-fur-remote-sattelstutze


----------



## NorrinRadd (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin grad auf reduzierte Sonnenbrillen gestoßen. Von Oakley, also wer noch was für den Sommer 2018 sucht, kann sich ja mal umschauen. 

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Oakley&x=0&y=0

Lg 

Ride on


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Februar 2018)

NorrinRadd schrieb:


> Royal Racing Stuff 50% reduziert


taugt der krams was von denen?
wie fallen die shorts und shirts denn aus?


----------



## decay (20. Februar 2018)

Fällt alles normal aus, ist langlebig und funktional.


----------



## toastet (20. Februar 2018)

jo, kann nur für die jerseys sprechen aber hab da vor ein paar jahren 4 angeschafft die ich sehr häufig trage (weil einfarbig auch so zum sport, fitnessstudio, etc. nutzbar wie normale funktionsshirts) und die größe ist richtig und die teile sind ohne fussel etc. noch wie am ersten tag. alle damals weit unter 20 euro gekauft bei rcz, richtig gute teile die ich leider nie wieder in der form gesehen habe, hätte sonst noch nachgekauft.


----------



## NorrinRadd (20. Februar 2018)

Royal Racing ist die Marke von Steve Peat. Die stellen auch soviel ich weiß die Klamotten von Hope her. Also Jerseys Shorts usw. 

Ich hab mir was bestellt... aber quali soll sehr hochwertig sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Februar 2018)

War sie mal - die letzten Hosen, die ich da von berg-ab bekommen habe, taugen alle nicht viel. Im Vergleich habe ich eine Alpinestars zeitgleich gekauft - die ist immer noch wie neu. Die Royal seit Ewigkeiten in den den Jagdgründen...


----------



## mikefize (20. Februar 2018)

Die Royal Sachen sind klasse, hab auch vor ein paar Jahren mal bei RCZ zugeschlagen. Auch zum Vollpreis empfehlenswert, zu den Schleuderpreisen eigentlich ein absolutes Muss. Hab auch mal großzügig eingekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (20. Februar 2018)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=16943 auch nett - PP Shan Rahmen für 399


----------



## NorrinRadd (20. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=16943 auch nett - PP Shan Rahmen für 399




Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Aber ich hab noch nen chameleon hardtail im Keller. sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## Teuflor (20. Februar 2018)

NorrinRadd schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Aber ich hab noch nen chameleon hardtail im Keller. sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen


Leider nur L ; (

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sash1985 (20. Februar 2018)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Leider nur L ; (
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Brauchst ihn grösser?


----------



## Teuflor (21. Februar 2018)

eher M :=)

Brauch nen neues Bike der Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (21. Februar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> taugt der krams was von denen?
> wie fallen die shorts und shirts denn aus?


Ich steh total auf die Trikots von denen, von der Qualität her.


----------



## DerohneName (23. Februar 2018)

Teuflor schrieb:


> eher M :=)
> 
> Brauch nen neues Bike der Woche


Bei dem Reach geht der Shan Rahmen fast schon als small durch


----------



## Ahija (23. Februar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> taugt der krams was von denen?
> wie fallen die shorts und shirts denn aus?



Habe zugeschlagen und mir ein Trikot und eine kurze Hose gegönnt. Beides in XL und sitzt bei mir auch genauso. 1,88m 100kg
Bin sehr positiv überrascht von der Qualität, wirkt sehr sehr hochwertig. Hält lockerst mit meinem (viel zu teuren) Fox Trikot mit.
Die Hose wirkt sehr durchdacht, die Reißverschlüsse sind nicht direkt an der Lasche der Taschen sondern etwas weiter innen. Die Frontpartie über dem Knie ist sehr luftig durch Mesheinsätze.

Alles in Allem sehr zufrieden für 50€ ein komplettes Sommeroutfit erhalten zu haben, dass nicht nur wertig verarbeitet ist, sondern auch sehr schick aussieht.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Februar 2018)

meine Bestellung hat nicht funktioniert...paypal hat trotzdem abgebucht, obwohl nichts bei denen im System eingegangen ist. Aber sie haben sofort reagiert und erstatten das Geld zurück. Ärgerlich nur, dass jetzt alles was ich bestellen wollte ausverkafut ist


----------



## NorrinRadd (24. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> meine Bestellung hat nicht funktioniert...paypal hat trotzdem abgebucht, obwohl nichts bei denen im System eingegangen ist. Aber sie haben sofort reagiert und erstatten das Geld zurück. Ärgerlich nur, dass jetzt alles was ich bestellen wollte ausverkafut ist




Ist mir beim ersten Mal auch so ergangen. Man muss nur die AGBs bei der Bestellung akzeptieren. So wie die sagten kommt das leider oft vor ‍♂️ Wie sagt man so schön? „Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! ich hab die Bestellung neu aufgegeben und auch noch alles bekommen.
Aber der Kontakt war sehr freundlich und auch die antwortzeit war recht fix. Alles im allem, sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Februar 2018)

Hacher schrieb:


> Megastore (Bike Discount) in Bonn haut gerade "Muc Off Cycle Cleaner" 5l für 20€ raus.
> 
> Interessiert vielleicht den ein oder anderen.



Und bei Aldi bekommst du dafür 200L Pril... Weiß nicht warum jetzt plötzlich alle ihr Rad damit säubern wollen.


----------



## platt_ziege (25. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Und bei Aldi bekommst du dafür 200L Pril... Weiß nicht warum jetzt plötzlich alle ihr Rad damit säubern wollen.


je nach einsatzzweck, funzt es einfach deutlich besser als z.b. pril
an meinem wagen war die servopumpe undicht und hat über fast ein jahr, öl durch den spalt der motorhaube rausgehauen und kotflügel und haube eingesüfft. nach 1x waschanlage wirklich null veränderung, u.a. weil der wagen immer ungeschützt draussen steht und dank der sonne, sich das ganze schon quasi eingebrannt hat. neulich musste ich dann zum tüv und hatte inzwischen das muc-off zeuchs günstig aus england bestellt, aber noch nicht benutzt. also perfekt zum testen und vor dem waschgang aufgesprüht, einwirken lassen, billig basis programm und tada, der ganze krams war wirklich komplett weg.
das nur mal zur wirksamkeit von dem zeug. ob und wie weit man es fürs radl braucht, muss jeder für sich und seine eingesetzte lebenszeit entscheiden.
passend dazu hab ich mir dann jetzt aus england noch das 5er bürsten set für 12€ gekauft. werde beides dann mal testen, sobald es mal nicht mehr frostet...


----------



## urban_overload (25. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Weiß nicht warum jetzt plötzlich alle ihr Rad damit säubern wollen.


So hab ich auch gedacht bis ich das Zeugs vor 2 Jahren mal probiert habe. Das Zeugs hat seinen Ruf vollkommen zurecht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Februar 2018)

Wie putzt ihr denn eure Räder? Das was ich putze (Standrohre, Vario Stütze, Antriebsstrang + Bremsen) braucht kein Putzmittel bzw. werde ich da einen Teufel tun, irgendwelche Mittelchen dran zu sprühen. Der Rest sieht nach der nächsten Fahrt eh wieder aus wie sau, sodass ich mir da das Putzen spare.


----------



## goofy76 (25. Februar 2018)

Na eben ordentlich wird geputzt.

Ne im Ernst...Muc Off ist schon 1A.
Ich finde es fast schlimmer wenn es trocken ist und der feine Staub überall klebt wie wenn es voll Matsche hängt. Im Sommer verdünne ich es immer 1:1 und der feine Staub ist schnell Geschichte. 
Genau der feine Staub tötet sonst prima Bike-Teile ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (25. Februar 2018)

@niconj Pril ist ein super Tip mit der geballten Fettlösekraft


----------



## criscross (25. Februar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> @niconj Pril ist ein super Tip mit der geballten Fettlösekraft


und ohne abtrocknen


----------



## urban_overload (25. Februar 2018)

Ich habe leider nicht den Luxus, das Bike in einer Garage, einem Keller o.ä. lagern zu können, das lebt mit mir in meiner Wohnung. Also muss es (halbwegs) sauber sein, bevor ich es nach einer Runde wieder reinverfrachte. Wie du dein Bike putzt ist mir eigentlich recht egal.


----------



## duc-mo (25. Februar 2018)

goofy76 schrieb:


> Genau der feine Staub tötet sonst prima Bike-Teile ;-)



Welche Teile sollen das sein???

Im (staubigem) Sommer sieht mein Bike wochenlang keinen Putzeimer und der Verschleiß ist sicher nicht höher als im Winter.


----------



## Marcel291 (25. Februar 2018)

Es wird immer 3 Fraktionen geben:

1. Putzteufel, bei denen das Bike nahezu immer blitzsauber ist.

2. Putzverweigerer, von denen nur wenige ihr Bike generell in einem guten Zustand halten. Zumindest habe ich im erweiterten Bekannten-/Bikerkreis diese Erfahrung gemacht!

3. Biker wie mich, die ihr Bike reinigen, wenn es wirklich nötig ist, wenn mir die "Schlammschicht" zu schwer wird, oder wenn ich was Wichtiges am Bike zu schrauben/servicen habe.
Dann natürl. max. mit dem Druck eines Gartenschlauches und den Rest mit versch., schonenden Bürsten des oben genannten Herstellers.

Ob man ein Reinigungsmittel benutzt und wenn ja welches bleibt jedem selber überlassen. Ich habe bisher immer folgenden Reiniger von Louis benutzt:

https://www.louis.de/artikel/procycle-gel-reiniger/10004909?list=a06b98314cb1dac920b6407c817d0072

Bei dem 10L-Kanister sind das 3€/L.

Habe vor ein paar Tagen aber das erste mal MucOff gekauft (im Angebot 4€/L) und benutzt und muss sagen, dass der echt nochmal ne Nummer besser funktioniert! 

Und klar, wenn man beim Reinigen eh viel Handarbeit betreibt/betreiben möchte und etwas mehr Zeit investiert, dann gehts auch mit Spüli und einigen anderen "Haushaltsmitteln".
Bei MucOff finde ich noch super, dass es biologisch abbaubar ist!


----------



## Oshiki (25. Februar 2018)

Leider geht der Link nicht.

Gesendet von meinem Vi10 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## prolink (25. Februar 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Leider geht der Link nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Vi10 Plus mit Tapatalk


Bei mir geht er einwandfrei


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2018)

Jetzt wurde so viel werbung für mucoff gemacht, aber "keiner" hat nen passenden deal dazu?
Aktuell find ich nix günstiges.


----------



## prolink (25. Februar 2018)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/at/de/muc-off-nano-tech-fahrradreiniger-5-liter-/rp-prod83976

Zu spät gesehen das alles ausverkauft ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (25. Februar 2018)

Guck mal bei ROSE

Edit: https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/mu...MI7pKgi7XB2QIV7JztCh03OgtGEAQYASABEgK3cPD_BwE


----------



## Mr_Chicks (25. Februar 2018)

https://www.bike24.de/p122948.html

5 Liter 25,99.-


----------



## Dakeyras (26. Februar 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/en/brand-x-ascend-xl-dropper-seatpost/rp-prod159172?utm_source=awinus&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=generic&_$ja=tsid:54495|cgn:awin|kw:126833&awc=5623_1519665966_e72fe6ed5804e2d8859225d4700fcb00&utm_source=awinus&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Vital%20Media%20Network,%20Inc.
> 
> Brand-X Ascend 150mm Variostütze 118€
> funktioniert super und ist haltbar bei 560g
> ...



Mit dem Code CWL987RT gibt's nochmal 7€ geschenkt.


----------



## HorstMaria (26. Februar 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Mit dem Code CWL987RT gibt's nochmal 7€ geschenkt.



Geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Dakeyras (26. Februar 2018)

Bei mir hats heute früh noch funktioniert


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Bei mir hats heute früh noch funktioniert



Bei mir heute Abend auch erfolgreich, vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (26. Februar 2018)

Bei mir ging der Code eben auch noch, danke @Dakeyras !


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Februar 2018)

Hier auch noch.


----------



## Plumpssack (26. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht mal Sprachen/Region etc umstellen versuchen.


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Park Tool PCS-10 Montageständer
> Nachdem mir der 50€ Ständer vom Lidl doch zu umständlich und labil ist, habe ich mir den mal bestellt. Irgendwie baue ich doch so viel, dass sich solch eine Anschaffung lohnt.


selbst der 30-40€ günstigere pcs-9 lohnt sich meiner meinung in jedem fall, da wirklich schwer, massiv und mit sicherheit vererbbar ;-)


----------



## HorstMaria (27. Februar 2018)

Der Code scheint einen Mindestbestellwert von 70€ zu haben bis er akzeptiert wird. Dann geht er.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Februar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> selbst der 30-40€ günstigere pcs-9 lohnt sich meiner meinung in jedem fall, da wirklich schwer, massiv und mit sicherheit vererbbar ;-)


Den wollte ich nicht, denn genau das mit der werkzeuglosen Verstellung war auch ein Grund, warum ich gewechselt bin. Der vom Lidl hat auch keine Schnellspanner sondern Drehknöpfe. Selbst das hat mich schon genervt.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Den wollte ich nicht, denn genau das mit der werkzeuglosen Verstellung war auch ein Grund, warum ich gewechselt bin. Der vom Lidl hat auch keine Schnellspanner sondern Drehknöpfe. Selbst das hat mich schon genervt.


Sehr gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Bikesen (27. Februar 2018)

Gibt bei CRC aktuell noch einen Lynkskey Ridgeline FS 29" Fully Boost Titanrahmen in 17,5" für 1783€. Kann den bitte jemand schnell kaufen?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ne-fs-titan-rahmen-29-zoll-2017/rp-prod157050


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2018)

Nur weil er aus Titan ist?


----------



## saturno (27. Februar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Gibt bei CRC aktuell noch einen Lynkskey Ridgeline FS 29" Fully Boost Titanrahmen in 17,5" für 1783€. Kann den bitte jemand schnell kaufen?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ne-fs-titan-rahmen-29-zoll-2017/rp-prod157050




geh doch zu deiner bank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikesen (27. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Nur weil er aus Titan ist?



Joa. Ein aktueller Lynkskey Fully Rahmen mit Fox DPS Dämpfer für nicht mal 1800 statt 3000 hört sich nicht verkehrt an, da gibt es wohl für den Preis keine Alternative, wenn es Titan sein soll.


----------



## EVHD (27. Februar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> SRAM Eagle X01 GXP Kurbel ab 257,38€ bei wiggle:
> 
> http://www.wigglesport.de/sram-x01-eagle-gxp-kurbelsatz/



Ist doch ohne Kettenblatt???


----------



## Bikesen (27. Februar 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ist doch ohne Kettenblatt???



Wie kommst Du darauf? (???)

Unter "Fragen&Antworten" wird beschrieben, dass ein 32er montiert ist.


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2018)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Joa. Ein aktueller Lynkskey Fully Rahmen mit Fox DPS Dämpfer für nicht mal 1800 statt 3000 hört sich nicht verkehrt an, da gibt es wohl für den Preis keine Alternative, wenn es Titan sein soll.


Aber er ist halt in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht schön.


----------



## Bikesen (27. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Aber er ist halt in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht schön.



Du musst Dir den Rahmen ja auch gar nicht bestellen Kann doch sein, dass jemand einen Titanrahmen sucht, dann ist der Hinweis für die suchende Person eventuell hilfreich.


----------



## dragonjackson (27. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Aber er ist halt in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht schön.



Aha...


----------



## boblike (27. Februar 2018)

Nochmal hier der Gutschein für CRC.
Nur für Neukunden. 
Ich habe mich einfach mit einer neuen Email Adresse angemeldet, alle meine Daten sonst identisch wie sonst angegeben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Februar 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Nochmal hier der Gutschein für CRC.
> Nur für Neukunden.
> Ich habe mich einfach mit einer neuen Email Adresse angemeldet, alle meine Daten sonst identisch wie sonst angegeben.


Ich habe den einfach mit meinem bestehenden Konto genommen. Ging auch.


----------



## toastet (27. Februar 2018)

Hab früher gerne und regelmäßig bei CRC bestellt, Samstag auch fast wieder. Im letzten Moment dann doch noch Preise verglichen mit Wiggle (ist doch der selbe Laden heute?). Da waren die nochmal bei nem Helm 20 Euro günstiger. (Wiggle 90, CRC 110, Deutschland 145-160). Da hilft dann auch kein Gutschein für 7 Euro den ich ja wieder erschummeln muss. Ginge halt bei Wiggle auch nochmal 5 Euro Newsletter Neukunden immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Februar 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Hab früher gerne und regelmäßig bei CRC bestellt, Samstag auch fast wieder. Im letzten Moment dann doch noch Preise verglichen mit Wiggle (ist doch der selbe Laden heute?). Da waren die nochmal bei nem Helm 20 Euro günstiger. (Wiggle 90, CRC 110, Deutschland 145-160). Da hilft dann auch kein Gutschein für 7 Euro den ich ja wieder erschummeln muss. Ginge halt bei Wiggle auch nochmal 5 Euro Newsletter Neukunden immer.


Ich vergleiche da auch immer aber den PSC-10 von Park Tool gab es nirgends billiger; bei Wiggle wird er nicht angeboten.


----------



## toastet (27. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche da auch immer aber den PSC-10 von Park Tool gab es nirgends billiger; bei Wiggle wird er nicht angeboten.



gibt es, aber das ist wie bei rcz, dass es manche produkte nicht in land xy gibt

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/park-tool-home-mechanic-repair-stand/

hier aus dem google cache sichtbar, knapp 125 pfund, ergo quasi gleicher preis wie bei crcmit 140 euro
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...d/+&cd=4&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=firefox-b


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Februar 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> gibt es, aber das ist wie bei rcz, dass es manche produkte nicht in land xy gibt
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/park-tool-home-mechanic-repair-stand/
> 
> ...


Ist Wiggle vielleicht zu teuer so ein riesen Ding von England nach Dtl. zu schicken.


----------



## toastet (27. Februar 2018)

und bei crc, selber Laden, selbes Lager, geht es dann?


----------



## Marcel291 (28. Februar 2018)

Das hat mich letztens auch sehr gewundert! Hatte nach dem Mobi V-15 geschaut, den schickt Wiggle auch nicht nach D, CRC aber schon.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2018)

Arbeitsteilung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2018)

Finde eher erstaunlich, dass bike24 ein võllig anderes Angebot hat, obwohl es wie CRC zu Wiggle gehört.


----------



## CrossX (28. Februar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Finde eher erstaunlich, dass bike24 ein võllig anderes Angebot hat, obwohl es wie CRC zu Wiggle gehört.


Lamborghini hat auch ein etwas anderes Angebot als Skoda, obwohl beide zu VW gehören [emoji6]


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2018)

Ist CRC oder bike24 für dich Lamborghini?
Die verkaufen den gleichen Kram.


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2018)

Gehört CRC zu Wiggle oder umgekehrt?
Und Bike 24 auch? Wusste ich gar nicht.

Die deutsche Internetstores AG ist da wenigstens konsequent. Da gibts in allen 12 MTB-Shops genau das selbe.


----------



## CrossX (28. Februar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist CRC oder bike24 für dich Lamborghini?
> Die verkaufen den gleichen Kram.


Ok, du hast die Metapher nicht verstanden.

Es ging mir darum, dass zwei Unternehmen, die zum gleichen Konzern gehören, nicht zwangsläufig das gleiche Angebot haben müssen. Die einzelnen Unternehmen können auch komplett eigenständig agieren. Und deshalb dann auch ein unterschiedliches Angebot


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2018)

Ja das sieht man ja. Das musst du nicht erklären  - aber da bike24 erst seit Oktober zu Bridgepoint Capital gehört, sollte man ja eigentlich erwarten dass die das als Post-Brexit Ergänzung zu Wiggle-CRC sehen und entsprechend stromlinien.


----------



## toastet (28. Februar 2018)

WiggleCRC haben aber ein Lager in UK, Bike24 eins in Deutschland, wenig verwunderlich also das dort nicht die gleichen Teile lagern.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Februar 2018)

Hab mir ein paar Artikel dazu durchgelesen, war mir auch neu. In denen war davon die Rede, dass Bike24 als eigenständige Tochter fungieren soll. Aber mal sehen, wie sich das mit dem Brexit dann tatsächlich entwickelt.


----------



## boblike (28. Februar 2018)

markusscharfer schrieb:


> Shimano Saint um 117,49€
> Achtung nur hinten-Hebel links und vorne-Hebel rechts verfügbar, falls jemand kein Paar kauft
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-saint-m820-scheibenbremse-/rp-prod82461




Kann man da nicht einfach mit neuen Oliven die Griffe tauschen?


----------



## xlacherx (28. Februar 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht einfach mit neuen Oliven die Griffe tauschen?



Prinzipiell brauchst du gar nicht neues. 
Leitungen raus schrauben und im anderen Hebel verschrauben. Entlüften muss man halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (28. Februar 2018)

markusscharfer schrieb:


> Shimano Saint um 117,49€
> Achtung nur hinten-Hebel links und vorne-Hebel rechts verfügbar, falls jemand kein Paar kauft
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-saint-m820-scheibenbremse-/rp-prod82461


Im Set mit scheiben noch günstiger


----------



## onkel2306 (28. Februar 2018)

*@Asrael  Auf was für Preise kommst du denn da bei den Saint Sets? Ich finde nichts mit 117€. Bei mir kostet sie 177€.*


----------



## Mr_Chicks (28. Februar 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Im Set mit scheiben noch günstiger



Wo bitte?


----------



## toastet (28. Februar 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht einfach mit neuen Oliven die Griffe tauschen?





xlacherx schrieb:


> Prinzipiell brauchst du gar nicht neues.
> Leitungen raus schrauben und im anderen Hebel verschrauben. Entlüften muss man halt



Leitungen müssen ja eh gekürzt werden


----------



## ufp (28. Februar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja das sieht man ja. Das musst du nicht erklären  - aber da bike24 erst seit Oktober zu Bridgepoint Capital gehört, sollte man ja eigentlich erwarten dass die das als Post-Brexit Ergänzung zu Wiggle-CRC sehen und entsprechend stromlinien.


Gibt's oder gab's da keinen Link, Pressemitteilung oder eine große mtb-news.de Sonderberichterstattung?


----------



## Auweh (28. Februar 2018)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> *@Asrael  Auf was für Preise kommst du denn da bei den Saint Sets? Ich finde nichts mit 117€. Bei mir kostet sie 177€.*



Funktioniert anscheinend nur beim Versand nach Deutschland.

Nach Österreich kostet das Set 177€.


----------



## Asrael (28. Februar 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Wo bitte?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...eibenbremse-bremsscheibe-paket-/rp-prod124960

War jetzt nicht so schwer zu finden


----------



## Sash1985 (28. Februar 2018)

Code CWL987RT und man kommt auf 227.98€ für die saint.
Leider Ispec B ,somit nix für mich


----------



## FireGuy (28. Februar 2018)

es ist kein Set vo+hi Hebel + Caliper komplett sondern ein Set  Hebel + Caliper  um 117 wenn man auf Deutschland stellt.

dh das komplette Set kostet 234€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierliebhaber (28. Februar 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...eibenbremse-bremsscheibe-paket-/rp-prod124960
> 
> War jetzt nicht so schwer zu finden


 
Im Set muss man am Ende aber noch die Beläge hinzufügen, was dann teuer ist.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (28. Februar 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...eibenbremse-bremsscheibe-paket-/rp-prod124960
> 
> War jetzt nicht so schwer zu finden



Danke


----------



## Asrael (28. Februar 2018)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Im Set muss man am Ende aber noch die Beläge hinzufügen, was dann teuer ist.


Nein muss man nicht. Die Beläge sind dabei.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (28. Februar 2018)

Asrael schrieb:


> Nein muss man nicht. Die Beläge sind dabei.



Am Ende der Confi musst du wählen zwischen Harz und Metall, was 17 oder 23 Euro aufschlägt (zumindest auf nem mobile device). Worauf kommst du dann am Ende mit Adapter und 86er 203mm Rotor?


----------



## toastet (28. Februar 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Gibt's oder gab's da keinen Link, Pressemitteilung oder eine große mtb-news.de Sonderberichterstattung?



Kam sogar eher in den "Massenmedien" http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten...en-fuer-dresdner-fahrradhaendler-3812732.html

Bei 112 Mio € schon ne Meldung wert


----------



## ufp (28. Februar 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Kam sogar eher in den "Massenmedien" http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten...en-fuer-dresdner-fahrradhaendler-3812732.html
> 
> Bei 112 Mio € schon ne Meldung wert


Danke.
Aber dass der 3. platzierte Award Gewinner von zig Awards vergebende von mtb-news.de nicht erwähnt wird, noch dazu wo es sich um ein deutsches Unternehmen handelt (oder sagen wir so, mit Sitz in Deutschland und Verkauf), finde ich etwas eigenartig.
Über den Zusammenschluss von CRC und Wiggle wurde ja auch berichtet.

Und auch sonst werden diverseste Pressemitteilungen, wo es um genau nix, einen Schas/Pups/Sack Reis umfallend geht, gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (28. Februar 2018)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Am Ende der Confi musst du wählen zwischen Harz und Metall, was 17 oder 23 Euro aufschlägt (zumindest auf nem mobile device). Worauf kommst du dann am Ende mit Adapter und 86er 203mm Rotor?


Man muss wirklich nicht wählen, du musst nur Bremse und Rotor wählen, Beläge und Adapter kann man überspringen. Unten rechts gibt es die Möglichkeit, muss man allerdings genau hinsehen. Bei der Bremse steht nirgends dass die Beläge nicht dabei sind


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Februar 2018)

Martin K S schrieb:


> Werkzeugset
> 
> 
> *Red Cycling Products Toolbox Werkzeugkoffer 34 tlg. *
> ...



Da kauf ich mir lieber einzeln das Werkzeug, welches ich wirklich benötige und dann auch gescheites. So ein Koffer hat keine gute Qualität. Selbst die 80,- dafür sind eine Frechheit. Die Hälfte der beinhalteten Werkzeuge braucht kein Mensch, besonders dieses Kettenreinigungszeug.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber einzeln das Werkzeug, welches ich wirklich benötige und dann auch gescheites. So ein Koffer hat keine gute Qualität. Selbst die 80,- dafür sind eine Frechheit. Die Hälfte der beinhalteten Werkzeuge braucht kein Mensch, besonders dieses Kettenreinigungszeug.


Weisste? Oder unterstellste?


----------



## nosaint77 (1. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber einzeln das Werkzeug, welches ich wirklich benötige und dann auch gescheites. So ein Koffer hat keine gute Qualität. Selbst die 80,- dafür sind eine Frechheit. Die Hälfte der beinhalteten Werkzeuge braucht kein Mensch, besonders dieses Kettenreinigungszeug.



Wenn man kein Werkzeug hat, finde ich das set schon ok. Klar sind ein paar Sachen dabei die man nicht braucht, aber die nützlichen Sachen überwiegen. Und dafür ist der abgerufenen preis i.O.


----------



## blubboo (1. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber einzeln das Werkzeug, welches ich wirklich benötige und dann auch gescheites. So ein Koffer hat keine gute Qualität. Selbst die 80,- dafür sind eine Frechheit. Die Hälfte der beinhalteten Werkzeuge braucht kein Mensch, besonders dieses Kettenreinigungszeug.



Ich habe mir letztens ein Werkzeugset von XLC bei Amazon gekauft und bis auf den Kettennieter ist es wirklich brauchbar.
Das ganze hat 60€ gekostet und war es mMn Wert.

https://www.amazon.de/xlc-250361620...1519886737&sr=8-1&keywords=xlc+werkzeugkoffer


----------



## Asrael (1. März 2018)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Am Ende der Confi musst du wählen zwischen Harz und Metall, was 17 oder 23 Euro aufschlägt (zumindest auf nem mobile device). Worauf kommst du dann am Ende mit Adapter und 86er 203mm Rotor?


Einfach überspringen. Bin mit 203er Scheiben auf 280 VR+HR gekommen.


----------



## Plumpssack (1. März 2018)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/mtb-rahmen/l-24/o-preisa/p-1

bei Bike Discount gehts rund...da wird wohl der 2017er Cube Überschuss verhökert - 7 Seiten stark reduzierte Rahmen


----------



## platt_ziege (1. März 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/mtb-rahmen/l-24/o-preisa/p-1
> 
> bei Bike Discount gehts rund...da wird wohl der 2017er Cube Überschuss verhökert - 7 Seiten stark reduzierte Rahmen


anscheinend muss zumindest den gross gewachsenen kunden seitens der industrie und medien mit deutlich mehr nachdruck 29" eingehämmert werden 
in meiner xl sparte ausschliesslich 29er...


----------



## bs99 (2. März 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> anscheinend muss zumindest den gross gewachsenen kunden seitens der industrie und medien mit deutlich mehr nachdruck 29" eingehämmert werden
> in meiner xl sparte ausschliesslich 29er...


Der Grund warum so viele XL Cubes übrig sind ist einfach: die haben eine Geometrie aus dem Jahr 2007 oder so.


----------



## phlek (2. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber einzeln das Werkzeug, welches ich wirklich benötige und dann auch gescheites. So ein Koffer hat keine gute Qualität. Selbst die 80,- dafür sind eine Frechheit. Die Hälfte der beinhalteten Werkzeuge braucht kein Mensch, besonders dieses Kettenreinigungszeug.


Nicht mal nen Drehmomentschlüssel dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (2. März 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Nicht mal nen Drehmomentschlüssel dabei


Der kostet ja auch mehr als der komplette Koffer :d


----------



## phlek (2. März 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Der kostet ja auch mehr als der komplette Koffer :d


Aber bei 170€ Liste kann sowas dabei sein.


----------



## nosaint77 (2. März 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Aber bei 170€ Liste kann sowas dabei sein.



Und wenn der drin ist, kommt der nächste um die Ecke und bemängelt den fehlenden Flaschenöffner


----------



## Bushkiller85 (3. März 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Und wenn der drin ist, kommt der nächste um die Ecke und bemängelt den fehlenden Flaschenöffner


Vor allem ist der Drehmomentschlüssel wirklich eins der Teile für die man mehr als 20 Kröten ausgeben sollte. Hab mir auch vor Jahren son billig Koffer (UVP 100) geholt und benutze die Hälfte der Sachen immer noch regelmäßig. Wenn man nichts hat, ist das Ding schon ok.


----------



## nosaint77 (3. März 2018)

Nicht billig und zur Qualität kann ich auch nichts sagen, aber in dem set ist Imho nur sinnvolles dabei: https://r2-bike.com/BBB-Werkzeugkof...VSbftCh1v8gowEAQYAiABEgITN_D_BwE#&gid=1&pid=2

Alles andere kauft man am besten individuell dazu, da jedes bike anderes Werkzeug braucht. Und ja, bitte einen guten drehmomentschlüssel. Der sollte min ab 1nm bis 20nm gehen, sonst deckt er nicht alle schraubfälle ab und dann muss man wieder handfest anziehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pAn1c (3. März 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Nicht billig und zur Qualität kann ich auch nichts sagen, aber in dem set ist Imho nur sinnvolles dabei: https://r2-bike.com/BBB-Werkzeugkof...VSbftCh1v8gowEAQYAiABEgITN_D_BwE#&gid=1&pid=2
> 
> Alles andere kauft man am besten individuell dazu, da jedes bike anderes Werkzeug braucht. Und ja, bitte einen guten drehmomentschlüssel. Der sollte min ab 1nm bis 20nm gehen, sonst deckt er nicht alle schraubfälle ab und dann muss man wieder handfest anziehen.
> 
> ...


1-20nm, wird schwierig, das sind wir schon wieder bei 2 Schlüsseln.


----------



## tomac85 (3. März 2018)

Habe diesen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...m-Drehmomentschluessel-Testsieger-Set-p45105/

Kann man empfehlen


----------



## pAn1c (3. März 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Habe diesen:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...m-Drehmomentschluessel-Testsieger-Set-p45105/
> 
> Kann man empfehlen


Kannte ich so noch nicht. Wenn die Genauigkeit passt, ideal.


----------



## xlacherx (3. März 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Habe diesen:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...m-Drehmomentschluessel-Testsieger-Set-p45105/
> 
> Kann man empfehlen



Für das Geld kannst dir auch zwei Schlüssel von Proxxon kaufen und deckst nen viel größeren Bereich ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (3. März 2018)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/mtb-rahmen/l-24/o-preisa/p-1
> 
> bei Bike Discount gehts rund...da wird wohl der 2017er Cube Überschuss verhökert - 7 Seiten stark reduzierte Rahmen




da gibts auch immer würfelrahmen

https://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/


----------



## Ximi (3. März 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Und wenn der drin ist, kommt der nächste um die Ecke und bemängelt den fehlenden Flaschenöffner


Männer, welche in Griffweite eines Werkzeugs, oder noch besser eines ganzen Sets, nach einem Flaschenöffner fragen, sollen zurecht vor der geschlossenen Flasche darben....


----------



## travelgerd (3. März 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Nicht billig und zur Qualität kann ich auch nichts sagen, aber in dem set ist Imho nur sinnvolles dabei: https://r2-bike.com/BBB-Werkzeugkof...VSbftCh1v8gowEAQYAiABEgITN_D_BwE#&gid=1&pid=2
> 
> Alles andere kauft man am besten individuell dazu, da jedes bike anderes Werkzeug braucht. Und ja, bitte einen guten drehmomentschlüssel. Der sollte min ab 1nm bis *20nm* gehen, sonst deckt er nicht alle schraubfälle ab und dann muss man wieder handfest anziehen.
> 
> ...


Hol Dir noch einen zweiten oder dritten. Mit DM-Schlüssel mit max. 20Nm kannste keine Kassette montieren.


----------



## Pitchshifter (3. März 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Mit DM-Schlüssel mit max. 20Nm kannste keine Kassette montieren.


Das meiste sind ja nur Hausnummern, wer kennt die dazugehörige Angabe zum Reibwert (μ 0,12 oder vielleicht gefettet 0,04). Da kann es in der Praxis schon mal vorkommen, dass das Drehmoment dann plötzlich nur mehr halb so groß ist und ein Anziehen der Verschraubung im schlimmsten Fall zur Überdehnung und bis zum Bruch führen kann.


----------



## Hoffes (3. März 2018)

Gewinde werden in der Regel nicht gefettet.

dann stimmen auch die Drehmomentangaben so einfach ist das


----------



## Plumpssack (3. März 2018)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Gewinde werden in der Regel nicht gefettet.
> 
> dann stimmen auch die Drehmomentangaben so einfach ist das


Sram Cassetten kommen bspw. schon gefettet aus der Verpackung. Viele Schrauben sind mit Loctite angepinselt, das kann sich auch immens auf die "Drehmomentschlüsselrelevanz" auswirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (3. März 2018)

Sram gibt doch selbst das Drehmoment an da wird das Fett schon beachtet worden sein. 

Und schraubensicherung auf den Schrauben hilft ja gegen das lösen und da wird ja das auch beachtet worden sein. 

Verstehe nicht warum man sich mit so aussagen gegen ein DM geht.


----------



## Plumpssack (4. März 2018)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Sram gibt doch selbst das Drehmoment an da wird das Fett schon beachtet worden sein.
> 
> Und schraubensicherung auf den Schrauben hilft ja gegen das lösen und da wird ja das auch beachtet worden sein.
> 
> Verstehe nicht warum man sich mit so aussagen gegen ein DM geht.


War einfach nur ein Gedanke den ich teilen wollte. Es gibt teilweise krasse Unterschiede je nachdem wie eben die Reibung der Schraube im Gewinde ist.
Ich hatte gerade erst wieder ein paar Griffe mit Drehmomentschlüssel montiert und bei gleichem Anzugsmoment ließ sich einer total leicht drehen und der andere war absolut fest. Hat sich herausgestellt, dass die eine Schraube durch eine Menge Loctite ab Werk sich so viel schwerer drehen ließ, dass die ganze Sache mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel total verfälscht wird.

Ich halte Drehmomentschlüssel für sehr sinnvoll aber manchmal schadet etwas Bauchgefühl und Verstand eben auch nicht


----------



## travelgerd (4. März 2018)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Das meiste sind ja nur Hausnummern, wer kennt die dazugehörige Angabe zum Reibwert (μ 0,12 oder vielleicht gefettet 0,04). Da kann es in der Praxis schon mal vorkommen, dass das Drehmoment dann plötzlich nur mehr halb so groß ist und ein Anziehen der Verschraubung im schlimmsten Fall zur Überdehnung und bis zum Bruch führen kann.


Ja gut, wenn man aber zu Deinen unterschiedlichen Reibwerten das Drehmoment nur über die eigenen Fingerkuppen erspüren will, wird die ganze Schrauberei dann leicht zur Farce. Ich kann nur sagen das Schrauber Sprichwort "Nach fest kommt ab", stimmt tatsächlich.
Da hab ich bei Verwendung eines DM-Schlüssels aber doch mehr Sicherheit in der Schraubverbindung. Deshalb verwende ich ihn, auch wenn der eingestellte Wert nicht 100%ig stimmt.


----------



## Jussi (4. März 2018)

Ich hab nen Drehmomentschlüssel im Arm immer wenn es „knack“ macht ist die Schraube fest...


----------



## Ximi (4. März 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Drehmomentschlüssel im Arm immer wenn es „knack“ macht ist die Schraube fest...


Ein guter Techniker mit viel Gespür dreht dann noch eine Vierteldrehung zurück, dann passt's hundertprozentig. 
Wissen die wenigsten .


----------



## travelgerd (4. März 2018)

Der Thread heisst ja passenderweise "*Laber*thread". Wie wahr. Top Feinmotoriker hier.
Oder einfach solche, die es nicht wahrhaben woll(t)en, wenn(als) die Schraube und nicht der Schlüssel knackt macht(e).


----------



## Jussi (4. März 2018)

Auf jeden Fall!
Labern können wir doch alle gut hier im Forum


----------



## fone (5. März 2018)

Wenn man keinen Drehmomentschlüssel benutzt, wird man gleich wieder beschimpft, sehr gut!


----------



## travelgerd (5. März 2018)

Nein, nein, keineswegs, nur wird man nicht mitleidig bedauert wenns "plong" macht und es vielleicht ans aufbohren geht ..... 
Würde ich nicht sagen, wenn es hierzu keine Schraubererfahrung gäbe.


----------



## fone (5. März 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Nein, nein, keineswegs, nur wird man nicht mitleidig bedauert wenns "plong" macht und es vielleicht ans aufbohren geht .....


Ich sehe, der Mann spricht aus Erfahrung. 


Edit:
Ich finds ganz schön frech, dass es die Fox Transfer Stützen vom Bike-Components Werkstattverkauf nicht in den Schnäppchenthread geschafft haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (5. März 2018)

leithuhn schrieb:


> Rf Next mit directmount Kettenblatt
> Für 250 mit dem CODE:    RCZPDT
> 
> Bei wer hätte es gedacht? RCZ
> ...



Mist. Das Schnäppchen kommt echt ungelegen... 
Ist der "Haben-wollen" Faktor wieder mal größer als der "Brauchen-müssen" Faktor.. 

Brauch ich hier ein spezielles "Innenlager"? HT-II ist glaube ich schmaler gebaut, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2018)

HT-II mit 30mm-Lagern.
Rotor etc.


----------



## Dakeyras (5. März 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Mist. Das Schnäppchen kommt echt ungelegen...
> Ist der "Haben-wollen" Faktor wieder mal größer als der "Brauchen-müssen" Faktor..
> 
> Brauch ich hier ein spezielles "Innenlager"? HT-II ist glaube ich schmaler gebaut, oder?


Du brauchst ein Innenlager für 30mm Achsen.
Aufpassen : du kriegst hier ohne Auswahlmöglichkeit entweder 175mm oder 170mm kurbelarmlänge.


----------



## Stemminator (5. März 2018)

Ist doch die G4 oder? Der Preis ist echt verlockend.


----------



## Ghoste (5. März 2018)

Laut Photo denke ich das auch, aber das ist bei RCZ nicht immer ganz aussagekräftig.
Der Preis ist echt super, auch wenn ich wie gesagt egtl. nichts brauche. Wäre das Rad halt endlich deutlich unter 13kg :-D
Würde nach Lenker und Sattel aber zum Konzept passen, ... :-/


----------



## Don Stefano (5. März 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Ist doch die G4 oder? Der Preis ist echt verlockend.


Das Foto sieht nicht nach G4 aus.


----------



## decay (5. März 2018)

Besser is das eh. Zu dem Preis würde ich auf alle Fälle zuschlagen, egal welche Version. Habe meine Next SLs auch öfter dort gekauft.


----------



## moon-rider (5. März 2018)

Passt die auf das BMC Teamelite 02 x1 (mit BB92)? Bin da immer etwas durcheinander


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (5. März 2018)

@moon-rider 92mm Pressfit mit RaceFace Lager fahr ich so, kein Thema mit der Standardspindel.


----------



## Ghoste (6. März 2018)

OUT OF STOCK

Damn oder zum Glück...


----------



## xlacherx (7. März 2018)

Für den ein oder anderen eventuell was interessantes dabei. 

20€ Gutschein bei 40€ MBW 

https://www.mydealz.de/gutscheine/20eur-gutschein-bei-boc24de-40eur-mbw-1139908


----------



## amber69 (7. März 2018)

20€ Gutschein bei 40€ MBW 

https://www.mydealz.de/gutscheine/20eur-gutschein-bei-boc24de-40eur-mbw-1139908
Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich diese Aktion ausschließlich an Empfänger richtet, die unser postalisches Anschreiben Ende Februar 2018 erhalten haben.


----------



## greifswald (7. März 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Für den ein oder anderen eventuell was interessantes dabei.
> 
> 20€ Gutschein bei 40€ MBW
> 
> ...



Um sich zum B.O.C.-Newsletter anzumelden und den Online-Gutschein zu erhalten, senden Sie uns bitte eine Email mit Ihrer Email-Adresse und die postalische Anschrift des Anschreibens, das Sie von B.O.C. erhalten haben.


----------



## xlacherx (7. März 2018)

greifswald schrieb:


> Um sich zum B.O.C.-Newsletter anzumelden und den Online-Gutschein zu erhalten, senden Sie uns bitte eine Email mit Ihrer Email-Adresse und die postalische Anschrift des Anschreibens, das Sie von B.O.C. erhalten haben.


dann haben sie es mittlerweile wohl geändert. Ich hab heute Vormittag meine eMail adresse eingegeben, diese bestätigt und den Gutschein erhalten. 
Haben wohl sehr viel von gebraucht gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (8. März 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> dann haben sie es mittlerweile wohl geändert. Ich hab heute Vormittag meine eMail adresse eingegeben, diese bestätigt und den Gutschein erhalten.
> Haben wohl sehr viel von gebraucht gemacht.


Bei mir ebenso, Ware schon versendet.


----------



## BigJohn (8. März 2018)

Spart euch die Mühe. Ich habe noch ohne Angabe der Adresse einen Gutschein erhalten, der aber noch am selben Tag ungültig gemacht wurde. Die gleichen jetzt wohl mit dem Kundenregister in Gifhorn ab.


----------



## kRoNiC (8. März 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Thule-AHK-Träger bis 48% reduziert. https://www.autoteile-immler.com/heck/fahrradtraeger/fahrradtraeger-kupplung/
> z.B. Euroride 940 für unter € 200,- https://www.autoteile-immler.com/th...MI1P6FqNrc2QIVkA8YCh23YQeiEAQYASABEgK1F_D_BwE



Da ich gerade selbst auf der Suche bin sehe ich hier kein Schnäppchen

Kostet bei Amazon das gleiche?! 
https://www.amazon.de/Thule-940000-EuroRide-940-Anhängerkupplungs-Fahrradträger/dp/B003DTL84C


----------



## fone (8. März 2018)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Da ich gerade selbst auf der Suche bin sehe ich hier kein Schnäppchen
> 
> Kostet bei Amazon das gleiche?!
> https://www.amazon.de/Thule-940000-EuroRide-940-Anhängerkupplungs-Fahrradträger/dp/B003DTL84C


**


----------



## xlacherx (8. März 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bei mir ebenso, Ware schon versendet.


Meins auch


----------



## osbow (8. März 2018)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Da ich gerade selbst auf der Suche bin sehe ich hier kein Schnäppchen
> 
> Kostet bei Amazon das gleiche?!
> https://www.amazon.de/Thule-940000-EuroRide-940-Anhängerkupplungs-Fahrradträger/dp/B003DTL84C


Würde auch lieber bei Amazon kaufen. Hab gehört, dem Chef da geht's finanziell nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## kRoNiC (8. März 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Würde auch lieber bei Amazon kaufen. Hab gehört, dem Chef da geht's finanziell nicht sonderlich gut.





Nur weil jemand sein Geschäft versteht ist es also ein Grund nicht mehr bei "ihm" zu bestellen oder wie soll ich die Aussage verstehen 

Der Kundenservice etc. ist jedenfalls bei Amazon bisher ungeschlagen, da kommen nicht viele ran


----------



## osbow (8. März 2018)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand sein Geschäft versteht ist es also ein Grund nicht mehr bei "ihm" zu bestellen oder wie soll ich die Aussage verstehen
> 
> Der Kundenservice etc. ist jedenfalls bei Amazon bisher ungeschlagen, da kommen nicht viele ran


Na, das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden bei wem er kauft. Wenn ein Unternehmen kaum Steuer zahlt und seine Mitarbeiter wie scheiße behandelt steht dieser sicher nicht im gleichwertigen Wettbewerb zu anderen Shops hier in Deutschland. Somit kann man meiner Meinung nach den Service nicht dem anderer Shops vergleichen. Wobei man heute schon fast überall super Service bekommt. Aber meine Aussage kannst du auch gerne mit einem Augenzwinkern sehen.


----------



## toastet (8. März 2018)

Ob die schlecht bezahlten Mitarbeiter dann so happy sind, wenn sie gar keine Arbeit mehr haben, weil keiner mehr dort bestellt und deren Kündigung der nächste Schritt ist, wage ich anzuzweifeln 
Bestellst du woanders muss auch immer noch der selbe unterbezahlte Lieferbote dein Paket bringen, der genau so, wenn nicht schlimmer, ausgebeutet wird, wie der Mitarbeiter vom großen A 
Und diese ganzen Mitarbeiter die schon keinen Job mehr haben, weil du nicht teurer beim Laden um die Ecke gekauft hast, oh weh, die Welt retten ist nicht so einfach


----------



## Ahija (8. März 2018)

Gibts gerade irgendwo ein schönes Angebot für Flatpedals?
Aktuell auf NC17 - Sudpin 3 S Pro unterwegs. Gefahren mit 5/10 und zwei Ausfahrten mit Shimano AM Schuhen. Pins ohne Unterlegscheiben und ich kriege dennoch keinen anständigen Grip..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel291 (8. März 2018)

Ich boykottiere Amazon komplett! 
Einzige Ausnahme bisher: Einmal ein bestimmter Skihelm, den es wirklich nirgendswo mehr in meiner Größe gab!
Dass die mit x chinesischen Shops massiv Steuern hinterziehen, wo sie selber durch windige Geschäftspraktiken kaum Steuern zahlen uvm. geht mir gewaltig gegen den Strich! 

Service hin, oder her, man kann sehr gut ohne Amazon auskommen und gleichzeitig massiv Geld sparen!
Denn die Günstigsten sind sie in den aller seltensten Fällen! Zumindest bei Produkten die ich so online kaufe!

Und, dass die bei jedem Produkt von jedem Händler 15% abkassieren ist auch mächtig viel!
Aber noch viel dreißter ist es, dass die bestimmte Produkte auf mal selber günstiger anbieten, wenn sie merken, dass diese besonders gut laufen!

Alles in allem gehört Amazon einfach boykottiert!


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. März 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Ich boykottiere Amazon komplett!
> Einzige Ausnahme bisher: Einmal ein bestimmter Skihelm, den es wirklich nirgendswo mehr in meiner Größe gab!
> Dass die mit x chinesischen Shops massiv Steuern hinterziehen, wo sie selber durch windige Geschäftspraktiken kaum Steuern zahlen uvm. geht mir gewaltig gegen den Strich!
> 
> ...



So, da habt ihr jetzt euer Wort zum Sonntag.


----------



## Gudyo (9. März 2018)

Was ich am skurielsten finde ist der Umstand, dass man sich hier in rührender Weise um die schlechtbezahlten Mitarbeiter von Versandgiganten Gedanken macht und zwei Foren weiter es als völlig normal ansieht andere abzuzocken.
o tempora o mores 
Die Geiz ist Geil -Mentalität hat doch den Markt geformt und für diese miesbezahlten Jobs braucht man halt keinen Doktortitel. Natürlich ist das Ausbeutung und natürlich ist das Ungerecht aber das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und wen es so wäre, gäb es jeden Tag Pferdefleisch! Wir alle sind doch daran beteiligt und selbst die vermeintlichen Weltverbesserer, die zum Händler um die Ecke gehen haben doch meistens vorher im Netz die Preise gecheckt. Also tut doch bitte nicht so als wen das nur durch gewinngeile Umsatzgiganten verursacht würde.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. März 2018)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Was ich am skurielsten finde ist der Umstand, dass man sich hier in rührender Weise um die schlechtbezahlten Mitarbeiter von Versandgiganten Gedanken macht und zwei Foren weiter es als völlig normal ansieht andere abzuzocken.
> o tempora o mores
> Die Geiz ist Geil -Mentalität hat doch den Markt geformt und für diese miesbezahlten Jobs braucht man halt keinen Doktortitel. Natürlich ist das Ausbeutung und natürlich ist das Ungerecht aber das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und wen es so wäre, gäb es jeden Tag Pferdefleisch! Wir alle sind doch daran beteiligt und selbst die vermeintlichen Weltverbesserer, die zum Händler um die Ecke gehen haben doch meistens vorher im Netz die Preise gecheckt. Also tut doch bitte nicht so als wen das nur durch gewinngeile Umsatzgiganten verursacht würde.



Aber nicht, dass wir dann anfangen müssen, bio zu kaufen!


----------



## LTB (9. März 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> Gibts gerade irgendwo ein schönes Angebot für Flatpedals?
> Aktuell auf NC17 - Sudpin 3 S Pro unterwegs. Gefahren mit 5/10 und zwei Ausfahrten mit Shimano AM Schuhen. Pins ohne Unterlegscheiben und ich kriege dennoch keinen anständigen Grip..


sowas? Sixpack Icon ~50€
https://www.bike24.de/p1156380.html


----------



## fone (9. März 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Ich boykottiere Amazon komplett!
> 
> Alles in allem gehört Amazon einfach boykottiert!


Hör auf! Dann fallen meine Amazon-Aktien noch!

Kauft bei Amazon! Top Laden!!!


----------



## DerohneName (9. März 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier reingehört, wenn nicht tut mir Leid: 

Habe mir bei Bergab paar Sachen bestellt die billig im Ausverkauf waren, die Hosen sind an den Oberschenkeln leider anliegender als gedacht.

Daher würde ich beide Hosen sowie Handschuhe verkaufen.
Hosen beide in Large, Handschuhe unabsichtlich dazu bestellt in Small

Bei Interesse bitte eine PN


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Hör auf! Dann fallen meine Amazon-Aktien noch!
> 
> Kauft bei Amazon! Top Laden!!!


Großaktionär? [emoji23]


----------



## fone (9. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Großaktionär? [emoji23]


Leider nein, dann würden meine Amazon-Aktien bestimmt um 35% steigen und nicht nur um 25%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (9. März 2018)

Snipee schrieb:


> Planet X verwendet sogar das Produktbild von Bike24 inkl. Wasserzeichen
> 
> Leider 10 Pfund Versand



Was doppelt schwer wiegt, da bike24.de zu wiggle.co.uk gehört - direkter Wettbewerb zu PlanetX.


----------



## osbow (9. März 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Ob die schlecht bezahlten Mitarbeiter dann so happy sind, wenn sie gar keine Arbeit mehr haben, weil keiner mehr dort bestellt und deren Kündigung der nächste Schritt ist, wage ich anzuzweifeln
> Bestellst du woanders muss auch immer noch der selbe unterbezahlte Lieferbote dein Paket bringen, der genau so, wenn nicht schlimmer, ausgebeutet wird, wie der Mitarbeiter vom großen A
> Und diese ganzen Mitarbeiter die schon keinen Job mehr haben, weil du nicht teurer beim Laden um die Ecke gekauft hast, oh weh, die Welt retten ist nicht so einfach


Ach, das ist immer das Totschlagargument derjenigen, die es sich einfach machen wollen. Das dadurch solche Methoden aber zum Standard werden, will keiner war haben, bis es einen selbst betrifft. Dann ist das Geheule aber groß, wenn die bösen Firmen von Außen den eigenen Arbeitsplatz gefährden. Und was interessieren mich die anderen. Ich bin mir halt selbst der nächste, ne.


----------



## Schibbl (9. März 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Was doppelt schwer wiegt, da bike24.de zu wiggle.co.uk gehört - direkter Wettbewerb zu PlanetX.


Na? Wer hat Bock zu zündeln? Eine kleine Mail an Bike24 ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Ab Montag gibt's wieder den Montageständer bei Lidl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber etwas sparen und einen Park Tool oder sonstiges kaufen.


----------



## Seb_87 (9. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Lieber etwas sparen und einen Park Tool oder sonstiges kaufen.


Wofür? Für den Hausgebrauch absolut ausreichend. 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Triturbo (9. März 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Wofür? Für den Hausgebrauch absolut ausreichend.
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk



Tu es einfach. Du kannst ihm später danken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (9. März 2018)

Ich hab den schon seit dem letzten Jahr und bin höchst zufrieden für private Zwecke...
Könnt mir natürlich auch nen RS3 kaufen um damit die 600m zur Arbeit zu fahren... Macht halt nur keinen Sinn


----------



## demlak (9. März 2018)

Diesen würde ich wirklich nicht empfehlen. Die Klemmung für das obere Rohr ist nur was für leichte Räder. z.B. das Bike am Oberrohr einklemmen und dann hochdrehen, so, dass man unter der Kurbel arbeiten kann (Bike steht dann senkrecht nach oben), ist mit der Klemmung nicht so simpel wie z.B. mit der leicht "aufgepeppten" Version für 40 euro bei Amazon. Die taugt sehr: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00R8XRF1O

Den gleichen hab ich gerade nicht als verfügbar gesehen. aber einen ähnlichen: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JSH46GK/
Wichtig am oberen Rohr ist links der große schwarze Griff und in der Mitte die schwarze Scheibe.
Das ist ein Feststellmechanismus, der einiges aushält.

Absolute Empfehlung. Nicht nur für den "Hausgebrauch".
Nutze ich seit 2 Jahren regelmäßig und wüsste absolut nix zu beanstanden und/oder was mir ein zig-fach teurerer Montageständer mehr bieten könnte.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Wofür? Für den Hausgebrauch absolut ausreichend.


Naja... jedem wie er möchte. Ich habe mich lang genug (10 Jahre) mit einem billigen Ständer von Lidl rumgeärgert und immer gedacht... Hausgebrauch. Leider ist es, wenn man viel Rad fährt, nie so richtig Hausgebrauch und mal 100,- für einen Park Tool auszugeben tut nun auch nicht so sehr weh. Schon bei der ersten Benutzung war das eine Offenbarung.


----------



## hasardeur (9. März 2018)

Hat doch aber anscheinend 10 Jahre funktioniert.


----------



## nosaint77 (9. März 2018)

Ich hab nen parktool von Anfang an und der taugt lebenslänglich. Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x. Und ja, davor ging es 10 Jahre ohne Montageständer.


----------



## decay (9. März 2018)

Die jährliche Lidl-Radständer Diskussion, fast vergessen.


----------



## demlak (9. März 2018)

Ich glaube, die Parktool-Werbung war nun ausreichend? Um sich selber ein Bild zu machen, Forum lesen (ist ja nicht so, als wäre das nicht schon dutzende male diskutiert worden) oder selber austesten.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Parktool-Werbung war nun ausreichend? Um sich selber ein Bild zu machen, Forum lesen (ist ja nicht so, als wäre das nicht schon dutzende male diskutiert worden) oder selber austesten.


Hatte beides... Billig Version jetzt Parktool.

 Und muß sagen leider erst billig gekauft... Sind Welten in der Stabilität..


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. März 2018)

Hab seit 4 Jahren den von Lidl, bei meinem ist allerdings die Klemmvorrichtung oben anders, bzw. ein Hebel zum runter klappen. Funktioniert für mich gut das Teil. Klemme entweder am Oberrohr und das Rad steht dabei waagerecht oder am Sattelrohr und das Bike ist trotzdem waagerecht. Vielleicht kauf ich irgendwann mal einen anderen, aktuell ist es nicht nötig.


----------



## DerohneName (9. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Parktool-Werbung war nun ausreichend? Um sich selber ein Bild zu machen, Forum lesen (ist ja nicht so, als wäre das nicht schon dutzende male diskutiert worden) oder selber austesten.


Habe mir damals nen Parktool gekauft und ein Freund nen vom Hofer um 30-40€. 
Man kann mit beiden gut arbeiten.... ich rammel nicht stark am Bike wenn ich dran arbeite daher hätte son billiger sicher auch ausgereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (9. März 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Na, das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden bei wem er kauft. Wenn ein Unternehmen kaum Steuer zahlt und seine Mitarbeiter wie scheiße behandelt steht dieser sicher nicht im gleichwertigen Wettbewerb zu anderen Shops hier in Deutschland. Somit kann man meiner Meinung nach den Service nicht dem anderer Shops vergleichen. Wobei man heute schon fast überall super Service bekommt. Aber meine Aussage kannst du auch gerne mit einem Augenzwinkern sehen.





toastet schrieb:


> Ob die schlecht bezahlten Mitarbeiter dann so happy sind, wenn sie gar keine Arbeit mehr haben, weil keiner mehr dort bestellt und deren Kündigung der nächste Schritt ist, wage ich anzuzweifeln
> Bestellst du woanders muss auch immer noch der selbe unterbezahlte Lieferbote dein Paket bringen, der genau so, wenn nicht schlimmer, ausgebeutet wird, wie der Mitarbeiter vom großen A
> Und diese ganzen Mitarbeiter die schon keinen Job mehr haben, weil du nicht teurer beim Laden um die Ecke gekauft hast, oh weh, die Welt retten ist nicht so einfach





Marcel291 schrieb:


> Ich boykottiere Amazon komplett!
> Einzige Ausnahme bisher: Einmal ein bestimmter Skihelm, den es wirklich nirgendswo mehr in meiner Größe gab!
> Dass die mit x chinesischen Shops massiv Steuern hinterziehen, wo sie selber durch windige Geschäftspraktiken kaum Steuern zahlen uvm. geht mir gewaltig gegen den Strich!
> 
> ...



Dort -> Alternativen zu Amazon!? kann auch disskutiert werden.


----------



## toastet (10. März 2018)

Guter Deal mit den Gutscheinen, gerade genutzt. Gratis Versand ab 75 Euro entfiel allerdings, musste nach Gutscheineingabe doch Versand zahlen und 5 Cent verfielen. Macht trotzdem nen Top Preis für Knieprotektoren, die ich auch so nirgends unter den knapp 100 Euro finden konnte und selbst das alte Modell nie unter 65 zu bekommen ist. 

Gekaufter Artikel *€ 99,95*
Kleinteile werden über DHL innerhalb von 1-2 Werktagen geliefert.
Versandkosten : € 3,99
Gutschein : € -99,95 
*Gesamtsumme (inkl. MwSt.)*: *€ 3,99*








Bikesen schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das hier oder in den Gutscheinthread gehört.
> 
> Bei vente-privee gibt es aktuell Gutscheine für fahrrad.de/campz.de zu kaufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2018)

Kann da mal ein Mitglied einen erzeugen?


----------



## magoe (10. März 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kann da mal ein Mitglied einen erzeugen?



Die Gutscheine kann man nicht erzeugen, die muss man kaufen - wie beschrieben zu 50% vom Nennwert.
Wenn du willst schick ich dir einen Einladungslink, man kann sich aber glaube ich inzwischen auch einfach direkt dort anmelden (früher ging das nur auf Einladung).


----------



## magoe (10. März 2018)

Noch ein Tipp zu den Fahrrad.de-Gutscheinen bei Vente Privee - wer sich neu angemeldet hat, sollte checken, ob er einen 10€-Gutschein bekommen hat (im Warenkorb "Spezialgutscheine einlösen" anklicken).
Ein Freund von mir hat sich über meinen Einladungslink angemeldet und hatte den 10€-Gutschein drin - das soll aber angeblich auch ohne Freundschaftseinladung klappen (allerdings ohne Garantie...).


----------



## Jones_D (10. März 2018)

Die Gutscheine für Fahrrad.de und Campz.de bei Vente Privee sind leider schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Marcel291 (10. März 2018)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Die Gutscheine für Fahrrad.de und Campz.de bei Vente Privee sind leider schon ausverkauft.



Sprich ich kann mir das Anmelden und Checken bei Vente Privee sparen?


----------



## Jones_D (10. März 2018)

Ja, kannst dir sparen. War leider auch zu spät dran :/


----------



## Marcel291 (10. März 2018)

Schade!

Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (10. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Lieber etwas sparen und einen Park Tool oder sonstiges kaufen.





Monstafant schrieb:


> Taugen die denn was? Die gibt es ja immer mal wieder bei Lidl, aber ich habe mich noch nie getraut, einen zu kaufen. Wer wer billig kauft …



Ich habe beide uns ich muß sagen ich bin von dem Park Tool echt enttäuscht. Benutze auch immer noch den von Lidl weil der für den Preis der Hammer ist.


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2018)

Statt Parktool würde ich mir eher einen Feedback Elite Ultimate (150€) oder Pro (180€) gönnen/schenken lassen (ist ja bald auch wieder Weihnachten!).

Hat mich im direkten Vergleich zum Parktool eher überzeugt und ist ggü den günstigen eine Anschaffung fürs Leben (Transportabel, leicht, top Verarbeitung und dazu mit rotem Eloxal eine Augenweide...  )

Wie heißt es so schön: "ich bin zu alt, um Geld für schlechtes Werkzeug auszugeben..."

Grüße


----------



## Bench (10. März 2018)

Ich würde eher ein mittelpreisiges Modell empfehlen, so was in der Art:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/CONTEC/Rock-Steady-Montagestaender-p51199/
Gibts baugleich unter anderen Markennamen und in anderen Shops auch um ca. 70€

Aber es kommt natürlich auch immer auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse an.


----------



## shurikn (11. März 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Statt Parktool würde ich mir eher einen Feedback Elite Ultimate (150€) oder Pro (180€)
> Grüße



Wo gibt's den pro für 180?


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. März 2018)

magoe schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp zu den *Fahrrad.de-Gutscheinen bei Vente Privee* - wer sich neu angemeldet hat, sollte checken, ob er einen 10€-Gutschein bekommen hat (im Warenkorb "Spezialgutscheine einlösen" anklicken).
> Ein Freund von mir hat sich über meinen Einladungslink angemeldet und hatte den 10€-Gutschein drin - das soll aber angeblich auch ohne Freundschaftseinladung klappen (allerdings ohne Garantie...).



Haben die das öfters im Jahr oder war das eine einmalige Aktion?
Habe mich angemeldet, war aber leider zu spät dran - den 10 € Gutschein gab es aber trotzdem


----------



## Bikesen (11. März 2018)

Die Gutscheine gibt es inzwischen auf eBay zu kaufen - war ja fast schon klar.

@die Moderation: Aus welchem Grund genau wurde der Post mit dem Hinweis auf die Gutscheinaktion im Nachbarthread kommentarlos gelöscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. März 2018)

Vielleicht weil die Aktion vorüber ist?


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2018)

shurikn schrieb:


> Wo gibt's den pro für 180?



Vor Weihnachten gabst den mal für 179€ im Angebot.

Kommt also sicher wieder, sonst halt gerade für ~200€.

Grüße


----------



## magoe (11. März 2018)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Haben die das öfters im Jahr oder war das eine einmalige Aktion?
> Habe mich angemeldet, war aber leider zu spät dran - den 10 € Gutschein gab es aber trotzdem



So eine Aktion habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen - ich schaue dort aber nicht regelmäßig rein, hatte nur vor Jahren mal Sportklamotten dort gekauft. Vielleicht legen sie ja noch ein paar Gutscheine nach, nachdem das Kontigent so schnell ausverkauft war...


----------



## gamble (11. März 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei ROSE gibt es noch einige brauchbare Angebote, zB:
> 
> https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/ro...-spank-spoon-nabe/aid:2687423/fromtopoffers:1 160.-€ in altem Standard 100/142



Warum sind die Laufradschnapper eigentlich meistens 650b ;o(


----------



## Hoffes (11. März 2018)

Weil 29zoll beliebter ist


----------



## pAn1c (11. März 2018)

gamble schrieb:


> Warum sind die Laufradschnapper eigentlich meistens 650b ;o(


Die braucht keiner, die liegen, werden hart, und dann günstig verscherbelt.


----------



## boblike (12. März 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mit BOC Kontakt aufgenommen, da mein 20€ Gutschein nicht ging.
Hier die Antwort:

*Bitte schließen Sie Ihre Bestellung ohne Eingabe des Gutscheins ab und senden uns dann per Mail die Auftragsnummer zusammen mit dem Gutscheincode, so das wir die Gutscheinsumme manuell vom Rechnungsbetrag abziehen können. Bei einer Zahlung per "Vorkasse" können Sie die Gutscheinsumme selbstverständlich bereits von der Überweisung abziehen. Wenn Sie die Zahlart "PayPal" oder "Kreditkarte" wählen, werden wir Ihnen den Gutscheinbetrag nachträglich auf das jeweilige Konto zurückbuchen.*

Habe daraufhin eine Vaude Jacke aus dem Sale für 59€ bestellt und heute kam diese Nachricht:

*vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Wir haben Ihrer Bestellung 20,00€ gut geschrieben. Der Betrag sollte in den nächsten Tagen auf Ihrem PayPal Konto erscheinen.*

Geld ist noch nicht da, aber wenn das klappt habe ich für die Vaude Fisk Jacke nur 39 bezahlt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. März 2018)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Weil 29zoll beliebter ist


Oder eben Boost. Mein Rad ist von 2017 und ist schon "alter Standard"? Wir leben in einer schnelllebigen Zeit.


----------



## frogmatic (12. März 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Ab *Montag *gibt's wieder den *Montage*ständer bei Lidl.


Klingt logisch


----------



## demlak (12. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> GX Eagle zum Schleuderpreis bei RCZ.
> 
> Upgrade Set (Schaltwerk, Trigger, Kassette, Kette) z.B. für 225€
> 
> ...



plus sackteuren Versand.. und bei Problemen wird es halt umständlich.. daher würde ich eher empfehlen in Deutschland für 253,50 Euro inkl. Versand zu kaufen.
Soll aber jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2018)

.


----------



## weisswurst20 (13. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> plus sackteuren Versand.. und bei Problemen wird es halt umständlich.. daher würde ich eher empfehlen in Deutschland für 253,50 Euro inkl. Versand zu kaufen.
> Soll aber jeder selber entscheiden.


Versand ist doch 3,99€ oder nicht?
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/delivery-modes-and-costs


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. März 2018)

Hab letztes mal 8,50  via DHL bezahlt(Federgabel)


----------



## fone (13. März 2018)

Ich letztens 9,50€ für 3 Paar Griffe.

Die Porto-Tabelle ist nichts wert. Einfach im Warenkorb gucken. Ist auch immer unterschiedlich.


----------



## demlak (13. März 2018)

Wenn ich den obigen Warenkorb anlege kommen 7,93 Euro Versand zum Kanzleramt nach Berlin. Geht tatsächlich.
Ich hab aber auch schon knapp 9 Euro gehabt und es wurde nochmal 1 Euro Versand aufgeschlagen, als eine kleine Schraube für 59 Cent dazu kam. no comment =)
Die Versandkostenberechnung entzieht sich mir jedweder Logik.
Unter Anderem geht es wohl um die Anzahl der Artikel, eventuell auch Zahlungsart so wie Packmaße und Gewicht der Artikel? Who knows..
Manchmal ist es sogar auch noch vom verwendeten Gutschein Abhängig?

Spannend ist auch die Berechnung der Rabatte durch Gutscheine. könnt ja mal nachrechnen was da oben in dem Warenkorb steht. Mit den angegebenen Zahlen kann man nicht auf die Gesamtsumme kommen =)
Nicht, dass die 4 Cent relevant wären.. aber zeigt halt, dass da im System komische Dinge vor sich gehen =)
Bei Mix-Bestellungen mit Waren die einen Gutschein bekommen und Waren die ohne Gutschein sind, wirds dann wirklich krude.

siehe:
Anhang anzeigen 613241
Hierbei ist der Rabatt tatsächlich aber von 42,80 euro für die Kassette auf 29,99 Euro gewesen. Sind auch mehr als die 10,97 Euro Rabatt, die da stehen =)

but well.. wie gesagt, die Entscheidung ist ja jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## xTr3Me (13. März 2018)

Vielleicht werden hier nicht nur die Versandkosten zwischen RCZ und eurer Lieferadresse berechnet, sondern auch interne Aufwände innerhalb der Logistik. Wenn ich also eine einzelne Schraube dazu bestelle, für die ein Lagermitarbeiter entsprechend zusätzlich Zeit braucht um diese zu holen, dann muss ich dafür u.U. auch einen Aufschlag bezahlen. Finde ich so nicht verkehrt.. bei den Preisen, die die teilweise machen wurde eben knapp kalkuliert. Ganz davon ab ist eh abzuwarten, dass das nicht mehr lange gut geht. Viele Deals können sich da kaum noch rentieren. Dann hört das äußerst dämliche Weiterverkaufen im Bikemarkt evtl. auch bald auf.


----------



## freetourer (13. März 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ....Ganz davon ab ist eh abzuwarten, dass das nicht mehr lange gut geht. Viele Deals können sich da kaum noch rentieren. ....



Kannst Du das mal begründen?


----------



## weisswurst20 (13. März 2018)

Den Laden gibt es schon seit 7/8 Jahren und die waren anscheinend schon von Anfang an so günstig.


----------



## platt_ziege (13. März 2018)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Der Kundenservice etc. ist jedenfalls bei Amazon bisher ungeschlagen, da kommen nicht viele ran


in deutschland aber nur, wenn du neu und direkt von amazon kaufst. service auf whd ist in deutschland unter aller sau der sich lediglich auf "können sie ja zurück schicken" beschränkt



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hatte beides... Billig Version jetzt Parktool.
> Und muß sagen leider erst billig gekauft... Sind Welten in der Stabilität..


dito. hatte erst den 9er gekauft der schon einsame klasse bzgl der qualität war.
aber bei dem 10er für 40€ mit kleinem mangel konnte ich nicht nein sagen 



mikefize schrieb:


> GX Eagle zum Schleuderpreis bei RCZ.





demlak schrieb:


> daher würde ich eher empfehlen in Deutschland für 253,50 Euro inkl. Versand zu kaufen.Soll aber jeder selber entscheiden.


na, da war das komplett set inkl kurbeln für 240€ ja wohl ein hamma schnapper 



boblike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,ich habe mit BOC Kontakt aufgenommen, da mein 20€ Gutschein nicht ging.


gabs/gibs denn irgendwo für umme, oder wo stammte der her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (13. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Endura Singletrack Shorts für 34,90 bei Hibike
> https://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdeal-n54f705dc17eb2



Wie fallen denn die Hosen von der Größe her aus?
Was würdet ihr bei 1,83m Größe und 79 kg Gewicht bei sportlich, athletischer Figur für eine Größe empfehlen?


----------



## Jierdan (13. März 2018)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wie fallen denn die Hosen von der Größe her aus?
> Was würdet ihr bei 1,83m Größe und 79 kg Gewicht bei sportlich, athletischer Figur für eine Größe empfehlen?


L. mir war L bei 186 und 95 an den Oberschenkeln allerdings zu eng. und xl am Gürtel zu weit. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rumag (13. März 2018)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wie fallen denn die Hosen von der Größe her aus?
> Was würdet ihr bei 1,83m Größe und 79 kg Gewicht bei sportlich, athletischer Figur für eine Größe empfehlen?


Ich habe die Endura Hummvee II bei gleichem Gewicht / Größe in M.


----------



## jts-nemo (13. März 2018)

~2-3kg schwerer, ~5cm kleiner --> Hummvee II in L passt perfekt, aber alles andere als lose. Votum für dich also auch eher M


----------



## tryh (14. März 2018)

rumag schrieb:


> Ich habe die Endura Hummvee II bei gleichem Gewicht / Größe in M.


Witzig, ich trage die gleiche Buxe bei 5cm länger und 8kg weniger in XL und finde die sehr angenehm...aber natürlich schon eher luftig.
Aber unterstreicht nur die seltsamen Größen bei Endura...


----------



## Ahija (14. März 2018)

Trage auch eine Endura in XL, 1,89m, 98kg. Am Bund werde ich mehr Klettverschluss anbringen um sie enger zu kriegen, am Oberschenkel wünsche ich mir einen guten Zuschuss an Material, liegt durchgängig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. März 2018)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Bike - Urlaub für 2 Personen
> 4 od. 5 Tage Sommer Bike Urlaub 4* Hotel Lux Alpinae Arlberg St. Anton
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/4-od-5-Tage-Sommer-Wandern-Bike-Urlaub-4-Hotel-Lux-Alpinae-Arlberg-St-Anton/382409020022?_trkparms=5373:0|5374:Featured



_"Beachten Sie bitte, dass für diese Reisegutscheine nur ein beschränktes Zimmer-Kontingent verfügbar ist, und daher trotz vorhandener freier Zimmer, das Gutschein-Zimmerkontingent erschöpft sein kann."
_
Wie ist das denn zu verstehen...? Auf booking ist das Hotel den ganzen Sommer komplett ausgebucht?


----------



## hardtails (15. März 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn zu verstehen...? Auf booking ist das Hotel den ganzen Sommer komplett ausgebucht?



Wahrscheinlich nicht. Eher haben sie Kontigente noch nicht frei gegeben weil sie hoffen erst direkt Zimmer los zuwerden ohne Prozente an die Dienstleister abzuführen.....


----------



## cxfahrer (15. März 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht. Eher haben sie Kontigente noch nicht frei gegeben weil sie hoffen erst direkt Zimmer los zuwerden ohne Prozente an die Dienstleister abzuführen.....


Hast du dir das Kleingedruckte auf ebay durchgelesen?
Agentur verkauft Gutscheine für eine Reise, die bei einem Reisebüro angeboten wird, das Hotel selbst ist da nicht im Spiel.

Wenn ich dann so einen Gutschein bei ebay kaufe, und ich bekomme dann mitgeteilt, das Gutschein-Zimmer-Kontingent ist ausgebucht...? Hä?

Mag ja klappen, aber irgendwie widerstrebt es mir, auch wenn St. Anton sicher mal was Anderes wäre.


----------



## hardtails (15. März 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Kleingedruckte auf ebay durchgelesen?
> Agentur verkauft Gutscheine für eine Reise, die bei einem Reisebüro angeboten wird, das Hotel selbst ist da nicht im Spiel.
> 
> Wenn ich dann so einen Gutschein bei ebay kaufe, und ich bekomme dann mitgeteilt, das Gutschein-Zimmer-Kontingent ist ausgebucht...? Hä?
> ...



Ich wollte dir nur deutlich machen das du booking oder hrs nicht als Werkzeug nutzen sollst ob noch langfristig Zimmer frei sind


----------



## Schibbl (15. März 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> Wer im Frühling noch Fett abgraveln möchte: OnOne BBB PVC mit Apex für 1239,99
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOB...pex-1-mechanical-disc-adventure---gravel-bike


Wer in Britischen Pfund bestellt, bezahlt nur 1130€. Mit Versand nach Deutschland sind es dann 1164€.


----------



## Ghoste (15. März 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann so einen Gutschein bei ebay kaufe, und ich bekomme dann mitgeteilt, das Gutschein-Zimmer-Kontingent ist ausgebucht...?



Dann hast du Pech gehabt. 
Hatte es ebenso in Saalbach einmal. 
Nur durch ein Storno einer anderen Reisegruppe war noch ein Zimmer frei geworden. Sonst hätten wir den Gutschein in den Gulli kicken können.
Die Hotels sind ja beim Gutscheinverkauf außen vor, das streicht die Agentur ein...


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. März 2018)

Also erst im Hotel Buchungsanfrage stellen und sagen,  man hat den ebay Gutschein, wenn Zimmer verfügbar,  dann schnell Gutschein in ebay abschiessen oder wie


----------



## demlak (15. März 2018)

oder es einfach lassen mit dem gutschein.. so toll is das angebot nun auch nicht


----------



## Insularis (16. März 2018)

Bike discount
Magura mt8 bremse hinten mit 2 Finger hebel für 119 EUR
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/magura-mt8-scheibenbremse-hinten-704712


----------



## decay (18. März 2018)

Viele Jacken von Gore & Co im Abverkauf bei bikediscount, z.B. die Power Trail Windstopper Thermo für 129€: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...l-windstopper-r-thermo-softshell-jacke-636437


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. März 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Mattoc 2 PRO für 279 Euronen
> https://www.bike24.de/p1272406.html



Wen schert die vergangene Seite...



Vogward schrieb:


> Mattoc Pro 2 mit IVA oder ohne für je 279€
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1272410.html


----------



## nrgmac (18. März 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wen schert die vergangene Seite...


Wen interessiert das Gelaber von gestern?


----------



## floatwork (18. März 2018)

hat jemand evtl. ein gutes und günstiges enduro in xl zur hand? bin leider etwas spät für den ausverkauf dran. der spass sollte sub 1800€ bleiben


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2018)

floatwork schrieb:


> hat jemand evtl. ein gutes und günstiges enduro in xl zur hand? bin leider etwas spät für den ausverkauf dran. der spass sollte sub 1800€ bleiben


Wir sprechen nur von nem Rahmen, oder?


----------



## toastet (18. März 2018)

floatwork schrieb:


> hat jemand evtl. ein gutes und günstiges enduro in xl zur hand? bin leider etwas spät für den ausverkauf dran. der spass sollte sub 1800€ bleiben



https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/slide-150/slide-150-80/


----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2018)

Eine allgemein Bitte von mir an alle die im Schnäppchen Thread posten:
Bitte eine affiliate / Werbe / sonstwas Links verwenden sondern nur Links, die direkt zum Produkt führen.

Außerdem wäre es schön wenn nicht einfach nur Links gepostet werden. Schreibt bitte zumindest dazu, um was für ein Produkt es sich handelt. Schön wäre natürlich noch ein Vergleichspreis z.B. von Idealo, damit man sehen kann wie sehr es sich rentiert...


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Eine allgemein Bitte von mir an alle die im Schnäppchen Thread posten:
> Bitte eine affiliate / Werbe / sonstwas Links verwenden sondern nur Links, die direkt zum Produkt führen.
> 
> Außerdem wäre es schön wenn nicht einfach nur Links gepostet werden. Schreibt bitte zumindest dazu, um was für ein Produkt es sich handelt. Schön wäre natürlich noch ein Vergleichspreis z.B. von Idealo, damit man sehen kann wie sehr es sich rentiert...


Du weißt aber schon das das die Forensoftware macht mit den affiliate Links?


----------



## mailo23 (19. März 2018)

Gibt gerade ein paar MT5 über die Amazon Warehousedeals für knapp 59€
https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00LO0G2QG/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## fone (19. März 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Eine allgemein Bitte von mir an alle die im Schnäppchen Thread posten:
> Bitte eine affiliate / Werbe / sonstwas Links verwenden sondern nur Links, die direkt zum Produkt führen.
> 
> Außerdem wäre es schön wenn nicht einfach nur Links gepostet werden. Schreibt bitte zumindest dazu, um was für ein Produkt es sich handelt. Schön wäre natürlich noch ein Vergleichspreis z.B. von Idealo, damit man sehen kann wie sehr es sich rentiert...


Können wir gerne drüber reden, was zahlste denn so pro Post?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das das die Forensoftware macht mit den affiliate Links?


Echt? Bei den letzten beiden Posts geht nur letzterer über das Webmasterplanaffiliate-Gedönse. Der Vorletzte ist frei davon?!


----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Können wir gerne drüber reden, was zahlste denn so pro Post?


Ich zahl gar nix, ich verlange auch nix, aber es wäre hilfreich wenn das die Poster machen würden. Natürlich ist das eine freiwillige Leistung die jeder erbringt, aber die kommt ja auch daher, dass jeder hofft hier selbst irgendwann auf einen guten Deal aufmerksam gemacht zu werden.


----------



## fone (19. März 2018)

Natürlich wundere ich mich auch über manche Posts, zb letztens die Billig-Schrott-Gabel UVP 40€ - Angebot 39,99€.

Aber die Anzahl der Posts im Schnäppchen Thread ist nicht gerade überfordernd, da sollte ein eigenverantwortlicher Check für jeden möglich sein, der theoretisch am jeweiligen Produkt Interesse hat.

Und wenn kein Interesse besteht, gibts ja auch kein Problem.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Echt? Bei den letzten beiden Posts geht nur letzterer über das Webmasterplanaffiliate-Gedönse. Der Vorletzte ist frei davon?!


Ich vermute Mal das ist davon abhängig ob das bei dem Shop möglich ist! Bzw ob die Webseite als Shop erkannt wird... Die Diskussion gab es hier schon Mal... Es scheint tatsächlich so das nicht jeder Link betroffen ist. Aber es wurde damals mehrere Test Posts gemacht... Und immer tauchte diese affiliate Geschichte auf, egal was als Link genutzt wurde...


----------



## freetourer (19. März 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Eine allgemein Bitte von mir an alle die im Schnäppchen Thread posten:
> Bitte eine affiliate / Werbe / sonstwas Links verwenden sondern nur Links, die direkt zum Produkt führen.
> 
> Außerdem wäre es schön wenn nicht einfach nur Links gepostet werden. Schreibt bitte zumindest dazu, um was für ein Produkt es sich handelt. Schön wäre natürlich noch ein Vergleichspreis z.B. von Idealo, damit man sehen kann wie sehr es sich rentiert...



Das mit den Affilate - Links wäre ja bereits mal wieder geklärt.

Für die Deals, die so beschrieben sind, wie Du es Dir wünscht brauchst Du ja nur auf die MyDealz-Seite gehen - da bekommst Du dann die Schnäppchen so wie von Dir gewünscht serviert.

Und wo Du schon mal hier bist:



xTr3Me schrieb:


> ... RCZ
> .. bei den Preisen, die die teilweise machen wurde eben knapp kalkuliert. Ganz davon ab ist eh abzuwarten, dass das nicht mehr lange gut geht. Viele Deals können sich da kaum noch rentieren. Dann hört das äußerst dämliche Weiterverkaufen im Bikemarkt evtl. auch bald auf.



Kannst Du Deine steile These hier noch einmal begründen?


----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich vermute Mal das ist davon abhängig ob das bei dem Shop möglich ist! Bzw ob die Webseite als Shop erkannt wird... Die Diskussion gab es hier schon Mal... Es scheint tatsächlich so das nicht jeder Link betroffen ist. Aber es wurde damals mehrere Test Posts gemacht... Und immer tauchte diese affiliate Geschichte auf, egal was als Link genutzt wurde...


Ok gut zu Wissen, das nervt mich einigermaßen an. Als würde die stark irritierende Werbung hier nicht schon ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2018)

.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und wo Du schon mal hier bist:
> Kannst Du Deine steile These hier noch einmal begründen?


Könnte ich, wenn ich Interesse hätte hier Einkaufspreise für diverse Fahrradteile offen zu legen. Vielleicht läuft da bei RCZ auch was krumm über Grauimporte über England beispielsweise, keine Ahnung..


----------



## toastet (19. März 2018)

Fertig getrollt?


----------



## freetourer (19. März 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Könnte ich, wenn ich Interesse hätte hier Einkaufspreise für diverse Fahrradteile offen zu legen. Vielleicht läuft da bei RCZ auch was krumm über Grauimporte über England beispielsweise, keine Ahnung..



Du kennst also die EK - Preise von RCZ?


----------



## jts-nemo (19. März 2018)

Ne, er kennt seine EK Preise bei seinen Distributeuren, deswegen kann sonst niemand bessere Preise unter bestimmten Umständen für spezfische Ware haben. Isso.

Und zu den Affiliate-Links: Ich störe mich da nicht dran, das Forum wenigstens etwas zu unterstützen - sonst habe ich einen Ad-Blocker an, und bin in keiner Weise genervt. Aber wer verärgert sein WILL, findet IMMER etwas.


----------



## ufp (19. März 2018)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ne, er kennt seine EK Preise bei seinen Distributeuren, deswegen kann sonst niemand bessere Preise unter bestimmten Umständen für spezfische Ware haben. Isso.
> 
> Und zu den Affiliate-Links: Ich störe mich da nicht dran, das Forum wenigstens etwas zu unterstützen - sonst habe ich einen Ad-Blocker an, und bin in keiner Weise genervt. Aber wer verärgert sein WILL, findet IMMER etwas.


Und genau diese lassen den Link nicht zu.
Dann muss man wieder den unnötigen Sch#€@ rauslöschen.
Wozu das ganze? Wer verdient damit? Diejenigen die das Schnäppchen Posten?


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Und genau diese lassen den Link nicht zu.
> Dann muss man wieder den unnötigen Sch#€@ rauslöschen.
> Wozu das ganze? Wer verdient damit? Diejenigen die das Schnäppchen Posten?



Wenn du über den Link dann etwas bestellst, bekommen die Betreiber des Forums ein paar Prozent davon vom Shop als "Provision". Find das auch in Ordnung.


----------



## jts-nemo (19. März 2018)

Mein Adblocker hat mich genau EIN MAL gefragt, ob ich Affiliate-Links im Forum zulassen will, das war alles. Nicht sehr nervend. Es verdient der Forenbetreiber ein ganz klein wenig daran, nicht der Deal-Einsteller (der Affiliate Teil wird von der Forensoftware eingefügt, auch in deine Links).


----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2018)

Geht es hier noch um Schnäppchen?


----------



## freetourer (19. März 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Geht es hier noch um Schnäppchen?



Im weitesten Sinne ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (19. März 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Eine allgemein Bitte von mir an alle die im Schnäppchen Thread posten:
> Bitte eine affiliate / Werbe / sonstwas Links verwenden sondern nur Links, die direkt zum Produkt führen.
> 
> Außerdem wäre es schön wenn nicht einfach nur Links gepostet werden. Schreibt bitte zumindest dazu, um was für ein Produkt es sich handelt. Schön wäre natürlich noch ein Vergleichspreis z.B. von Idealo, damit man sehen kann wie sehr es sich rentiert...



Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass es auch nice wäre, wenn dann jemand das Teil gleich noch für mich bestellt. Weil ganz ehrlich, warum soll ich das denn selber machen?


----------



## arghlol (19. März 2018)

Affiliate Links haben auch schon der eine oder andere User selbst eingefügt.
Mir selbst ist nur bei CRC und bike24 aufgefallen, dass die Software das selbständig macht.

Und dazu zu schreiben was sich hinter einem Link verbirgt finde ich auch praktisch. Manchmal sind die Links schon tot und die Neugierde auf das, was ich verpasst habe, frisst mich schier auf


----------



## ufp (19. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Wenn du über den Link dann etwas bestellst, bekommen die Betreiber des Forums ein paar Prozent davon vom Shop als "Provision". Find das auch in Ordnung.





jts-nemo schrieb:


> Es verdient der Forenbetreiber ein ganz klein wenig daran, nicht der Deal-Einsteller (der Affiliate Teil wird von der Forensoftware eingefügt, auch in deine Links).


Aha. Wußte ich nicht.
Nur manchmal ist so ein Affilate Teil dabei, dann wieder nicht.

Bekommen die Forumtreiber auch Geld, wenn sie Pressemitteilungen durchschleusen bzw anzeigen?


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Aha. Wußte ich nicht.
> Nur manchmal ist so ein Affilate Teil dabei, dann wieder nicht.
> 
> Bekommen die Forumtreiber auch Geld, wenn sie Pressemitteilungen durchschleusen bzw anzeigen?



Nein, bzw. nicht direkt. Das dürfte wahrscheinlich einfach Teil des jeweiligen Marketing-Budgets der Hersteller sein.

Die Affiliate-Geschichte läuft wirklich wie eine Verkaufsprovision. MTB-News hat eben Vereinbarungen mit bestimmten Shops (nicht mit allen), die sagen: "Okay, ihr helft uns dabei, dass Leute was bei uns bestellen und wir belohnen euch dafür mit ein paar Prozent der jeweiligen Bestellung."

Das hast du übrigens nicht nur bei MTB News, die meisten großen Seiten nutzen Affiliate Links bzw. haben sogar eigene Netzwerke dafür. Ganz krass ist es z.B. bei Seiten wie Chip.de oder eben auch Preisvergleichsseiten.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Fertig getrollt?


Meinst du damit mich?


----------



## ufp (19. März 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Fertig getrollt?


Hast du die Inhalte (nicht) verstanden?


----------



## ufp (19. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Nein, bzw. nicht direkt. Das dürfte wahrscheinlich einfach Teil des jeweiligen Marketing-Budgets der Hersteller sein.
> 
> Die Affiliate-Geschichte läuft wirklich wie eine Verkaufsprovision. MTB-News hat eben Vereinbarungen mit bestimmten Shops (nicht mit allen), die sagen: "Okay, ihr helft uns dabei, dass Leute was bei uns bestellen und wir belohnen euch dafür mit ein paar Prozent der jeweiligen Bestellung."


Aha, Danke.
Also wenn mtb-news.de, so wie bei Neuvorstellungen, gleich Links für den Bikemarkt schaltet und daran verdienen, dann kann ich das nachvollziehen (wobei ich mir immer dachte, der Bikemarkt sei eigentlich für Gebrauchtteilte bzw von Privat zu Privat gedacht und wieso gibt es das, dass gerade das erst getestete Teil schom im Bikemarkt erhältlich ist...).

Aber wenn jemand von uns Forumsteilnehmern, einen Link (Schnäppchen) veröffentlicht, dann trägt mtb-news.de doch nichts dazu bei? Oder werden die Links die auf bike24.de, bike-components.de, fahrrad.at, r2-bike.de etc automatisch in Geld für mtb-news.de "umgewandelt"?


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Oder werden die Links die auf bike24.de, bike-components.de, fahrrad.at, r2-bike.de etc automatisch in Geld für mtb-news.de "umgewandelt"?



Genau die Software erkennt oh ein Shop bei dem wir Provision bekommen, also Link abändern... das ist aber wirklich nicht neu hier!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Genau die Software erkennt oh ein Shop bei dem wir Provision bekommen, also Link abändern... das ist aber wirklich nicht neu hier!



Sorry für die dumme Frage: abändern der Links funktioniert genau wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (19. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ganz krass ist es z.B. bei


Google $hopping


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2018)

.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Sorry für die dumme Frage: abändern der Links funktioniert genau wie?


Macht die Software in dem sie die eindeutige Kennung des Forums mit dazu packt...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Macht die Software in dem sie die eindeutige Kennung des Forums mit dazu packt...



Danke.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. März 2018)

Alter, 2018 und die Leude glauben noch an das Gute im Netz...


----------



## Dakeyras (19. März 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand von uns Forumsteilnehmern, einen Link (Schnäppchen) veröffentlicht, dann trägt mtb-news.de doch nichts dazu bei?



[emoji16] Naja, "nichts" außer die Plattform dafür zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash1985 (20. März 2018)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Bei Amazon GoPro hero Session
> 
> 129€ statt 229€ !!
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01BSPLMPW...d2-21&linkId=e8b6013c63a724bc54399d988e79faa3



Bisschen hoch gegriffen der VGP aber 129 dennoch guter Preis
https://geizhals.eu/gopro-hero-sess...t=v&va=b&vl=de&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e#filterform


----------



## Flo_Odw. (20. März 2018)

Ich hoffe noch nicht erwähnt:
Continental Race King und X-King als Race Sport BCC in vielen Größen für wahnwitzige 13-17€.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/s/?keywords=race king


----------



## Pusher123 (20. März 2018)

Mountain King II 26 auch für 17.

Edit ohne BCC


----------



## johnny blaze (20. März 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Alter, 2018 und die Leude glauben noch an das Gute im Netz...


2018 und Leute denken immer noch, dass IT und Internetangebote nichts kosten und halt einfach so aus charitygründen existieren


----------



## osbow (21. März 2018)

Wer hat hier noch das

Haibike Q.FR 7.10
27,5 Zoll, Alu, Sram X1, 11-Gang
für 1299,99,-

bestellt? Wartet Ihr auch noch auf die Bestätigung?


----------



## mailo23 (22. März 2018)

Guide Ultimate für 100€ bei RCZ im PS (RCZRSM): http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/sram-f...50mm-w-o-disc-artic-grey-00-5018-030-002.html


----------



## toastet (22. März 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> Troy Lee Design A2 MIPS Helm - 50/50 Blau 2018 in XL für 109,99€
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-design-a2-mips-helm-50-50-blau-2018/rp-prod157443
> sind auch noch andere Farben A1/A2 im Angebot.



mit Wiggle abgleichen, A1 zt über 20 Euro weniger dort


----------



## moon-rider (23. März 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe noch nicht erwähnt:
> Continental Race King und X-King als Race Sport BCC in vielen Größen für wahnwitzige 13-17€.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/s/?keywords=race king



Die sind gestern schon bei mir angekommen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Flo_Odw. (23. März 2018)

Dann hat sich der Thread ja schon wieder gelohnt Ich fahre zwar auch RS und Protection Contis, aber nur die mit komplett silberner Schrift, die OEM Varianten, weil orange optisch so gar nicht passt bei mir. So ein bisschen fährt das Auge ja auch mit. Sonst hätte ich mich bei dem Angebot auch nochmal eingedeckt.


----------



## FireGuy (23. März 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Wer hat hier noch das
> 
> Haibike Q.FR 7.10
> 27,5 Zoll, Alu, Sram X1, 11-Gang
> ...



meines wurde heute zugestellt in .at, bestellt am 17.03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (23. März 2018)

FireGuy schrieb:


> meines wurde heute zugestellt in .at, bestellt am 17.03


Meins kommt in der nächsten Woche. Aktuell wohl viel zu tun bei B.O.C.


----------



## tackleberry (23. März 2018)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Radsport-Ensemble für Erwachsene BMC Racing Team 2017
> 
> 69 Franken für Erwachsene
> 59 Franken für Kinder
> ...



Die Polsterung der Hose taugt vermutlich nicht viel, oder?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. März 2018)

RCZ hat gerade eine Boxxer WC 27,5 im Angebot für 610,99 € mit Code RCZNVT.


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. März 2018)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> RCZ hat gerade eine Boxxer WC 27,5 im Angebot für 610,99 € mit Code RCZNVT.


In meinem Newsletter steht einmal 599 und im anderen 610....
Beide auf englisch ...


----------



## hardtails (23. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> In meinem Newsletter steht einmal 599 und im anderen 610....
> Beide auf englisch ...


unterschiedliche Steuern


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. März 2018)

Hmm


----------



## maxito (24. März 2018)

in China gibt es ein paar Fahrräder zuviel
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2...iles-of-abandoned-and-broken-bicycles/556268/


----------



## TypeActive (26. März 2018)

*Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL* für 97,50 Euro (–25 %) und zusätzlichem 19%-Gutschein (COUNT25-X18).

Macht unterm Strich *78,96 Euro oder knapp –40 %!
*
http://www.exxpozed.de/adidas-m-ter...pup_e=6&pup_cid=2326&pup_id=17A-2991010974956


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> *Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL* für 97,50 Euro (–25 %) und zusätzlichem 19%-Gutschein (COUNT25-X18).
> 
> Macht unterm Strich *78,96 Euro oder knapp –40 %!
> *
> http://www.exxpozed.de/adidas-m-ter...pup_e=6&pup_cid=2326&pup_id=17A-2991010974956


Nicht alle Größen,  und wo sind die 25%??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (26. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nicht alle Größen,  und wo sind die 25%??



Musst dann wahrscheinlich über Idealo.de aufrufen. Bei mir hats in der 44 gefunzt!


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Musst dann wahrscheinlich über Idealo.de aufrufen. Bei mir hats in der 44 gefunzt!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 712003


Nope..
Steht für 97 Euro bei idealo, wenn man s anklickt, verlinkt es auf exxpozed, und da steht 116 Euro.
Egal, bei dir hats zumindest geklappt


----------



## TypeActive (26. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nope..
> Steht für 97 Euro bei idealo, wenn man s anklickt, verlinkt es auf exxpozed, und da steht 116 Euro



Shit, ich kam grad erneut auf die 97,50 Euro . Cache leeren ?

Sorry, aber ich hab gerade echt zu 78,96 geordert


----------



## bbQ (26. März 2018)

also bei mir hats geklappt...


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)

Cache geleert, nix passiert 



 

Egal, weitermachen


----------



## platt_ziege (26. März 2018)

fallen die adidas typisch auch ne 3/4 nummer kleiner aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (26. März 2018)

Schaut euch vielleicht vorher noch die entsprechenden Bewertungen zu exxpozed an.

Ich persönlich würde da nicht bestellen.


----------



## schmitr3 (26. März 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> fallen die adidas typisch auch ne 3/4 nummer kleiner aus?


Ja. Wobei es wohl ein neues Modell gibt und die jetzt im Ausverkauf sind.


----------



## Marcel291 (26. März 2018)

@PORTEX77 : Versuchs mal mit nem "normalen" PC, bzw. Laptop! Am besten Windoof! Manche Seiten sind so programmiert, dass es mit nem mobilen Endgerät und/oder Apple-Gerät teurer ist.


----------



## TypeActive (26. März 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Schaut euch vielleicht vorher noch die entsprechenden Bewertungen zu exxpozed an.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde da nicht bestellen.



Ich hab da schon mal geordert und es lief alles glatt! Kann nichts negatives berichten ...


----------



## TypeActive (26. März 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> fallen die adidas typisch auch ne 3/4 nummer kleiner aus?



Ich hab gelesen, dass die Trail Cross normal oder sogar eher weit ausfallen . Im Zweifel aber eine Nummer größer bestellen. Ist sicherer ...


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, dass die Trail Cross normal oder sogar eher weit ausfallen . Im Zweifel aber eine Nummer größer bestellen. Ist sicherer ...


Fallen 1 Nummer kleiner aus, sowohl der normale Terrex als auch der TrailCross, adidas halt.
Auf die Zentimeterangabe achten(Sohleninnenlänge), steht bei Adidas dabei, und danach bestellen!


----------



## Marcel291 (26. März 2018)

Edit: Bei mir hätte es auch mit iPad geklappt. Muss also n anderen Grund haben.


----------



## freetourer (26. März 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Ich hatte dort schon mal geordert
> 
> 
> Ich hab da schon mal geordert und es lief alles glatt! Kann nichts negatives berichten ...



Die Probleme fangen ev. dann an, wenn man etwas zurückgeben möchte.


----------



## dragonjackson (26. März 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> @PORTEX77 : Versuchs mal mit nem "normalen" PC, bzw. Laptop! Am besten Windoof! Manche Seiten sind so programmiert, dass es mit nem mobilen Endgerät und/oder Apple-Gerät teurer ist.



Das wäre mir neu!


----------



## pAn1c (26. März 2018)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu!


Sollte eigentlich weitreichend bekannt sein, ist auch ne ganze Zeit durch die Medien gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (26. März 2018)

Na, wenn das sooo bekannt ist, muss es ja hunderte info-quellen dazu geben.. welche sind deine bevorzugten fünf? =)


----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2018)

Kam schon im oldschool-tv


----------



## Dakeyras (26. März 2018)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=unterschiedliche+Preise+Betriebssystem


----------



## tomac85 (26. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Na, wenn das sooo bekannt ist, muss es ja hunderte info-quellen dazu geben.. welche sind deine bevorzugten fünf? =)



http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...Mobil-teurer-Verbraucherzentrale-9956356.html

Erste auf Google


----------



## GoldenerGott (26. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Na, wenn das sooo bekannt ist, muss es ja hunderte info-quellen dazu geben.. welche sind deine bevorzugten fünf? =)


Ist mir selbst schon mal aufgefallen. Manchmal ist es aber auch mit Mobilgerät günstiger. Z.B. bei Ali über die App. Amazon kann (muss nicht) auch über iPad teurer sein.


----------



## demlak (26. März 2018)

ymmd


----------



## pAn1c (26. März 2018)

Ist ja klar, wer Apple kauft, gibt auch zu viel für andere Produkte aus


----------



## demlak (26. März 2018)

das "y" war hier im plural gemeint


----------



## kreisbremser (26. März 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ist ja klar, wer unterhaltungselektronik kauft, gibt auch zu viel für andere Produkte aus


ich hab das mal der realität angenähert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (26. März 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich hab das mal der realität angenähert.


Bist bestimmt Apple user.


----------



## metalbks (26. März 2018)

Achtung mit den Focus Sam Bikes.

Das Factory hat normal DT Swiss 1501 Laufräder,Reverb sowie Sram Bremsen und einen Monarch Plus.

Laut Beschreibung sind es Deore Bremsen, Concept Dropper, Concept Laufräder und der normale Monarch.

Somit stimmt auch der angepriesene UVP nicht. Da ziemlich viel mogelei beim super Angebot dabei ist. Das sieht man leider immer öfter das die Hersteller ihre Reste in angeblichen Schnäppchen bei grossen Händlern verkaufen. Ziemliche sauerei wie ich finde. Der 0815 Kunde sieht nur den günstigen Preis und merkt nichtmal das die Ausstattung mit dem "Original" Modell nicht ansatzweise übereinstimmt.


----------



## Ghoste (26. März 2018)

Konnte es hier nachvollziehen.
Windows Laptop und iPhone...


----------



## Marcel291 (27. März 2018)

Sollte, wie einige Vorredner schon schrieben, hinreichend bekannt sein! Ist leider Fakt!

Und mitm iPhone springts tatsächlich auf 116,91€ um, wirklich eine Unverschämtheit! 
Übrigens ists mit nem Samsung S7/Android das gleiche Ergebnis, n Kollege hats für mich getestet. Geht also um Handys!


----------



## pAn1c (27. März 2018)

Naja, mein oneplus 2 mit custom Rom zeigt 97€ an.

Da gibt es beim Handy wohl doch Unterschiede.


----------



## demlak (27. März 2018)

wer ein bisschen langeweile hat, kann ja hiermit mal durchtesten.. um am ende festzustellen, dass es evtl. doch einen anderen grund gibt.. https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher-revived/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel291 (27. März 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Naja, mein oneplus 2 mit custom Rom zeigt 97€ an.
> 
> Da gibt es beim Handy wohl doch Unterschiede.



Wird an deiner Custom Rom liegen, denke ich. Kannst bestimmt damit Tracking verhindern, oder?
Für mich steht jedenfalls fest: Wenn ich Preise vergleiche, dann nur noch mit meinem Mac, womit ich tracking-frei und anonym im Web suchen kann!


----------



## demlak (27. März 2018)

glaubt die bild-fraktion hier ehrlich, was sie von sich gibt?
4 jahre alte artikel aus einem hetzblatt.. macs die trackingfrei sein sollen.. postillon, bist du es?


----------



## Marcel291 (27. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> glaubt die bild-fraktion hier ehrlich, was sie von sich gibt?
> 4 jahre alte artikel aus einem hetzblatt.. macs die trackingfrei sein sollen.. postillon, bist du es?



*Ganz schön viel Meinung für so wenig Ahnung!

Und der Erste der hier ausfallend wurde warst du, ziemlich BILD-Leser-like!*


PS: Für die gängigen Verkaufsplattformen und Shops scheints jedenfalls zu reichen! Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ich glaube, dass Nichts und Niemand meinen Weg im Web verfolgen kann!


----------



## GoldenerGott (27. März 2018)

Wenn wie es gerade vom "Augen auf beim Schnäppchenkauf" haben. Morgen ist bei ALI ja wieder "Schnäppchentag". Hat aber auch nicht viel zu sagen, weil das Zeug zwar manchmal tatsächlich ein bisschen billiger ist, aber dann nicht mehr Versandkostenfrei und somit wieder teurer. Ist mir gestern so aufgefallen.


----------



## fone (27. März 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> *Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL* für 97,50 Euro (–25 %) und zusätzlichem 19%-Gutschein (COUNT25-X18).
> 
> Macht unterm Strich *78,96 Euro oder knapp –40 %!
> *
> http://www.exxpozed.de/adidas-m-ter...pup_e=6&pup_cid=2326&pup_id=17A-2991010974956


Danke! 

Den Nachfolger gesehen und direkt das Angebot bestellt.

Meine wenigen Expozzed Bestellungen sind immer angekommen. Nicht mega schnell aber angekommen.


----------



## CrossX (27. März 2018)

Expozzed ist der letzte Laden. Einmal zwei Jacken bestellt und bei der Rücksendung gings los. Angeblich hätte ich nur eine Jacke zurück geschickt. Die andere war wohl nicht mehr in dem verschlossenen Paket.
Hat wochenlang gedauert, bis das geklärt war.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. März 2018)

ich hab die terrex zum Glück schon direkt im outletstore für 85€ kaufen können. Mit meinem Imac/Safari konnte ich übrigens das ermässigte Angebot in Gr. 44 bekommen...alles andere war 130€ -Prozente.

Wegen der Grösse...unbedingt etwas grösser bestellen! Ich hab in Strassenschuhen 44,5 und die Terrex in 45,5!


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nope..
> Steht für 97 Euro bei idealo, wenn man s anklickt, verlinkt es auf exxpozed, und da steht 116 Euro.
> Egal, bei dir hats zumindest geklappt





Marcel291 schrieb:


> Wird an deiner Custom Rom liegen, denke ich. Kannst bestimmt damit Tracking verhindern, oder?
> Für mich steht jedenfalls fest: Wenn ich Preise vergleiche, dann nur noch mit meinem Mac, womit ich tracking-frei und anonym im Web suchen kann!





demlak schrieb:


> glaubt die bild-fraktion hier ehrlich, was sie von sich gibt?
> 4 jahre alte artikel aus einem hetzblatt.. macs die trackingfrei sein sollen.. postillon, bist du es?





Marcel291 schrieb:


> *Ganz schön viel Meinung für so wenig Ahnung!
> 
> Und der Erste der hier ausfallend wurde warst du, ziemlich BILD-Leser-like!*
> 
> ...


Heieiei, da hab ich ja was losgetreten


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Heieiei, da hab ich ja was losgetreten


das liegt am Wetter und D3-Mangel.


----------



## fone (27. März 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> das liegt am Wetter und D3-Mangel.


Das Wochenende war doch sensationell?

Aber ich hab mal wieder gespickt und ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen lassen, _so mancher Verwirrte*_ postet ja immer noch. 

*edited


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (27. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Aber ich hab mal wieder gespickt und ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen lassen, der Dumpfback postet ja immer noch.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Das Wochenende war doch sensationell?
> 
> Aber ich hab mal wieder gespickt und ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen lassen, der Dumpfback postet ja immer noch.


ja, kurzzeitig besser aber hier auch nur 9° und ich lag flach..grrr....wildes Geposte stimmt schon.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. März 2018)

gringoant schrieb:


> Größe S
> Hammer Preis, geniales Bike, Top Händler!
> 
> https://m.nubuk-bikes.de/item/323432393634



Nur zur Sicherheit vielleicht vorher mal in den Thread reingucken:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nubuk-bikes.405797/page-3


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2018)

Verschickt RCZ nicht mehr nach Dtl? Ich habe grad versucht was aus dem heutigen Newsletter zu kaufen aber leider geht das nicht, da für meine Adresse keine Liefermethode anwählbar ist. Egal ob ich eingeloggt bin oder nicht, Paypal oder nicht.


----------



## AnAx (27. März 2018)

Ich hab heute grad was bei RCZ bestellt, über die Seite mit .de-Endung ging es wie immer ‍♂️


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2018)

Habs grad mal durchgespielt,  würde gehen, steht automatisch Versand Deutsche Post .
Hey, bei mir funktioniert mal was


----------



## mikefize (27. März 2018)

Hab auch vorhin bestellt...


----------



## fone (27. März 2018)

Was habt ihr denn so bestellt?

Ich heute nur die Adidas, bisserl mau...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. März 2018)

mein budget ist alle für die nächsten Monate...habn neues Fahrrad bestellt und ein Triabike im Aufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (27. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Verschickt RCZ nicht mehr nach Dtl? Ich habe grad versucht was aus dem heutigen Newsletter zu kaufen aber leider geht das nicht, da für meine Adresse keine Liefermethode anwählbar ist. Egal ob ich eingeloggt bin oder nicht, Paypal oder nicht.



Wie immer, nicht alle Artikel aus den nicht-deutschen Newslettern sind immer in Deutschland zu bekommen.


----------



## mikefize (27. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn so bestellt?
> 
> Ich heute nur die Adidas, bisserl mau...



Hab mir ein Set M596 Deore und ein Paar Ergon Griffe rausgelassen. Beide Male jetzt nicht die Super-Schnäppchen, aber gute Preise warens allemal.


----------



## TypeActive (27. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn so bestellt?
> 
> Ich heute nur die Adidas, bisserl mau...



Die Adidas habe ich auch bestellt. Außerdem den Minion DHR II für vorn, den Ardent Dual für hinten und Crank Boots für meine Race Face Next R Kurbel. Jetzt habe ich erstmal fertig


----------



## kreisbremser (27. März 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Bist bestimmt Apple user.


vor allem bin ich kein teenager und wenig interessiert an handys. sie sollen funktionieren und vom chef bezahlt werden.


----------



## fone (27. März 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Hab mir ein Set M596 Deore und ein Paar Ergon Griffe rausgelassen. Beide Male jetzt nicht die Super-Schnäppchen, aber gute Preise warens allemal.


Ergon Griffe hab ich mir letztens auch schicken lassen, allerdings gabs die da nur in neongelb sehr günstig. heute hab ich auch schwarze gesehen.


----------



## Sash1985 (27. März 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Die Adidas habe ich auch bestellt. Außerdem den Minion DHR II für vorn, den Ardent Dual für hinten und Crank Boots für meine Race Face Next R Kurbel. Jetzt habe ich erstmal fertig



Was für Adidas? Finde nämlich keine..Suche gerade neue Schuhe für clickies.
Gibt' noch nen Code? Und wie fallen die so grössenmässig aus? XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (27. März 2018)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Was für Adidas? Finde nämlich keine..Suche gerade neue Schuhe für clickies.
> Gibt' noch nen Code? Und wie fallen die so grössenmässig aus? XD



Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL, also nix Clickies


----------



## sp00n82 (28. März 2018)

Nochmal zu den Terrex-Schuhen bei exxpozed.de und den 97,5€ vs. 130€. Da scheint einfach der Shop doof programmiert worden zu sein. Hat man nichts ausgewählt, werden die 97€ angezeigt. Wählt man *nur* eine Farbe oder eine Größe aus, dann springt der Preis auf 130€. Und erst, wenn man die andere Eigenschaft (eben die Farbe oder die Größe) dazu anwählt, dann landet man wieder bei 97€.

Des Weiteren zeigt die mobile Seite (m.exxpozed.de) den reduzierten Preis auch nicht an, bzw. eben mit 116€ anstatt 97€. Sogar beim Desktop. http://m.exxpozed.de/item/393033303432


----------



## rebirth (28. März 2018)

Komplett ohne auswahl zeigte es die 97 bereits an. 
Gestestet mit nem galaxy s6 edge.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Edit* gerade die neue version entdeckt; sind die neuen noch genauso lumpig, wie die alten? Gut aussehen tun sie ja.


----------



## Hacher (28. März 2018)

Hi Leute,

Kann wer was zu den Adidas Trail Cross SL Schuhen sagen? Wie fallen die Schuhe mit der Grösse  aus?

Kann noch wer was zum Shop SC24.com sagen? Route Kostenlos? 

Dankeschön!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2018)

.


----------



## freetourer (28. März 2018)

Hacher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kann noch wer was zum Shop SC24.com sagen? Route Kostenlos?
> 
> Dankeschön!



Meinst Du Retoure? - Na, hoffentlich ist die nicht kostenlos.


----------



## Hacher (28. März 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> das steht bestimmt in den AGBs.


In den AGB stand nix, daher die Frage. Hab es dann aber dann irgendwo auf der Seite gefunden, das Rücksendung kostenfrei ist.



freetourer schrieb:


> Meinst Du Retoure? - Na, hoffentlich ist die nicht kostenlos.


Autokorrektur


----------



## sp00n82 (29. März 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Komplett ohne auswahl zeigte es die 97 bereits an.
> Gestestet mit nem galaxy s6 edge.


Also wie von mir beschrieben. Mit deinem Handy hast du ja die normale Seite aufgerufen, und nicht die mobile Version, deswegen die 97,50€ ohne Auswahl.



Hacher schrieb:


> In den AGB stand nix, daher die Frage. Hab es dann aber dann irgendwo auf der Seite gefunden, das Rücksendung kostenfrei ist.


"Irgendwo" wie in den AGBs? 
_Wir tragen die Kosten der Rücksendung der Waren._


----------



## Apollon (29. März 2018)

Hi, kann man sich den sqlab 611 active auch ans Marathon/Cc bike Schrauben, oder ist der wirklich eher für enduro etc geeignet?

Danke


----------



## Ahija (29. März 2018)

Sattel ist Sattel. Wenn er dir passt - schraub dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2018)

Du kannst dir ans Bike schrauben ,was du willst
Hauptsache , der Sattel passt zum A...!


----------



## hardtails (29. März 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> Hi, kann man sich den sqlab 611 active auch ans Marathon/Cc bike Schrauben, oder ist der wirklich eher für enduro etc geeignet?
> 
> Danke



die frage ist eher ob man sich trotz carbon so einen brummer an die xc feile ballern will


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2018)

Was nutzt ein optisch passender Speedneedle, wenn mir der Arsch wegfliegt nach 30km


----------



## hardtails (29. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was nutzt ein optisch passender Speedneedle, wenn mir der Arsch wegfliegt nach 30km


eisdiele ?
mann.....


----------



## Apollon (29. März 2018)

Nunja, er wird allemal leichter sein als mein 10 Jahre alter XLC an meinem 26" Alu hardtail. Nächstes Jahr gibt's vielleicht ein Canyon Exceed, da würde ich sowieso den Standardsattel wechseln und hätte dann einen.
Sind 220 Gramm nicht schon ziemlich leicht? Wichtiger ist wahrscheinlich, ob er für die race-sitzposition geeignet ist


----------



## Ahija (29. März 2018)

220g sind sackschwer
http://ax-lightness.de/radsport/bike-components/saettel/sprint/ -> 78g


----------



## Apollon (29. März 2018)

Ja klar, 290 vs 65 Euro


----------



## HabeDEhre (29. März 2018)

@Apollon 
Ja der 611 active ist für die Sportlichere Position geeignet nicht nur für Enduro. Habe noch das Vorgängermodell mit Metallstreben und das seit ca. 8 Jahren am Race HT und jetz auf mein Fully (Focus Spine) gewechselt. Für den Preis machst sicher nix verkehrt. Ich will kein andern Sattel mehr. Selbst nach 100km Touren alles frisch untenrum  Musst dir nur eingewöhnungszeit geben


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2018)

Wenn man jetzt assi ist, kaufst ihn bei bc(100Tage Rückgabe), holst ihn zusätzlich beim Händler , der ihn auch zurücknimmt bei Nichtgefallen. Dann testen und entscheiden .



Darf man überhaupt so denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (29. März 2018)

Denken darf man natürlich so, die Gedanken sind frei  ob man auch so Handelt muss man mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren können...


----------



## toastet (29. März 2018)

bei sq gibt es auch die sitzposi-empfehlung jeweils bei den sätteln https://www.sq-lab.com/shop/Saettel/MTB/SQlab-Fahrradsattel-611-active-Carbon.html


----------



## Apollon (29. März 2018)

Ok, ich habe mal einen gekauft und werde testen, auch wenn meine Sitzposition doch etwas sportlicher ist.

Welche Sättel gäbe es denn als Alternative, wenn man nicht viel mehr als 100 Euro ausgeben würde - und wären diese deutlich leichter?


----------



## PST (29. März 2018)

Wie wäre es mit einem Selle Italia SLR Carbonio


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. März 2018)

Sattel Gewicht und eigenes Gewicht sollten auch irgendwie zueinander passen, ansonsten geht es so aus:







Gewicht war top, dafür die Haltbarkeit eher Flop






Der neue wiegt 230 Gramm, kostet auch deutlich weniger und ist noch dazu bequemer.

Bevor die Frage bzgl. Drehmoment kommt, ja, hab die Angabe eingehalten bzw. sogar unterschritten.


----------



## PST (29. März 2018)

Oje, dass ist ja ärgerlich und natürlich auch noch gefährlich. Dir ist hoffentlich nichts passiert!

Zu dem Selle Italia von oben. Ich fahre den als Flow (mit nem Loch in der Mitte) auf meinem Trailbike. Bin damit im letzten Jahr einen AC und noch mehrere Mehrtagestouren gefahren. Er ist, zumindest für meinen Hintern, durchaus langstreckentauglich, man muss aber härtere Sättel auch mögen. Selle Italia fahre ich seit Jahrzehnten (oje, wie schrecklich klingt das denn) und war immer zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. März 2018)

.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. März 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> und die sattelstreben sind einfach so beim pedalieren zerbrochen?



Nö, nicht ganz. Ist durch einen leichten Aufsetzer auf den Sattel passiert. Denk aber dass der Sattel schon vorher angeknackt war.


----------



## hardtails (29. März 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Sattel Gewicht und eigenes Gewicht sollten auch irgendwie zueinander passen, ansonsten geht es so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den gibt es ja auch mit Metall Streben. wiegt 50,gr mehr


----------



## kreisbremser (29. März 2018)

. kann weg, war doppelt.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. März 2018)

.


----------



## hardtails (29. März 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> ein problem kann auch eine zu lose montage sein.
> ähnlich wie bei den speichen eines laufrades ist es bei carbon sicher nicht so toll, wenn das gestell in der klemmung arbeitet.
> 
> ich bin mit meinem turnix jedenfalls sehr zufrieden.



ich hatte auch einen mit Carbon Streben
im Trail mit dem Pedal an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben
voll auf die Nasenspitze geknallt, wiege allein schon 100kg

danach war das Gestell krumm da angebrochen
Nächten Berg hielt es noch
beim nächsten absenken in der Abfahrt ein Schlag von unten und weg war er

fand ich schon recht stabil


----------



## kreisbremser (29. März 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ich hatte auch einen mit Carbon Streben
> im Trail mit dem Pedal an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben
> voll auf die Nasenspitze geknallt, wiege allein schon 100kg
> 
> ...


das leuchtet mir auch ein. passt auch zur eigenschaft von carbon.
der defekte sattel oben sieht auch aus, als hätte er ein gewichtiges gesäß auf die nase bekommen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. März 2018)

Meine 90 kg auf den Sattel dürften dem gereicht haben, ob es direkt auf die Nase war, kann ich nicht genau sagen. War innerhalb von Sekunden bruchteilen durch. 

Zu locker war er definitiv nicht, zu fest auch nicht. Vielleicht auch einfach nur blöd gelaufen. Egal, der neue ist aus Alu, passt besser zum Hintern vom Komfort und gut.


----------



## affenmann1st (1. April 2018)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Bis 45% auf Vaude:
> https://www.bikeunit.de/reduziert/v...15077&iv=MjRfa2FtZWxsZS5ucndAZnJlZW5ldC5kZQ==



Bin ich zu alt, oder zu viel Schwabe??
Die Sachen finde trotz Rabatt immer noch zu teuer?!


----------



## Orbiter (1. April 2018)

Ich fahre seit Jahren SelleItalia, auf verschiednene Rädern auch mit Carbon Gestell und Titan Gestell, habe je nach Saisong mal nur 92 Kg und im Winter auch mal 96 Kg, im CC Einsatz habe ich auch nach 40.000 Km und 12 Jahren auf meinem Liteville 301 keine Probleme mit der Selle Itralia Haltbarkeit, da ich ein gnadenloser alles auf die Waage leger bin achte ich schon darauf das ein Sattel in gar keinem Fall 200g hat.  Nur damit hier im Forum nicht der Eindruck entsteht das Selle Sättel baut die wortlos brechen und dann vom Chirurgen aus der Hüfte rausoperiert werden müssen. 
Grüße
Markus hintern vom Sattel maltretiert Bernhardt 

P.S.
Den SpeedNeedel habe ich probiert, der hatte 2005 vorne nur Carbon und ab der Mitte Leder das einmal umgeschlagen erst in der hinteren hälfte losging, diese Quernaht, oder soll ich Hubbel sagen war genau da wo ich mit meinem dicken Hintern drauf hocke, ich dachte es würde sich nach ein paar Ausfahrten irgendwann bessern, aber die Schmerzen die die Naht bei mir verursachte waren einfach zu nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (1. April 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Bin ich zu alt, oder zu viel Schwabe??
> Die Sachen finde trotz Rabatt immer noch zu teuer?!



Ich find sie trotz Rabatt immer noch hässlich 
Furchtbare Farben, ich weiss wirklich nicht was die sich denken.


----------



## shurikn (1. April 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Bin ich zu alt, oder zu viel Schwabe??
> Die Sachen finde trotz Rabatt immer noch zu teuer?!


Ich bin gern bereit den Preis zu zahlen wenn es wie bei Vaude fair und umweltfreundlich produziert wurde. Andere Marken kosten doch auch so viel.


----------



## piilu (1. April 2018)

Wer sagt denn, dass die wirklich fair und umweltfreundlich produzieren? Nur weil die in die Kriegskasse von irgend nem Siegel einzahlen? Macht H&M auch und man weiss ja wie gut die Bedingungen in dem Sweatshops in Bangladesch sind ohne Notausgänge usw


----------



## maui400 (1. April 2018)

piilu schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass die wirklich fair und umweltfreundlich produzieren? Nur weil die in die Kriegskasse von irgend nem Siegel einzahlen? Macht H&M auch und man weiss ja wie gut die Bedingungen in dem Sweatshops in Bangladesch sind ohne Notausgänge usw


Solange die Unschuld nicht bewiesen ist, ist er schuldig.


----------



## PST (1. April 2018)

Na sie selber sagen das: PFC freie Kleidung

Und wer behauptet das Gegenteil?


----------



## toastet (1. April 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Ich find sie trotz Rabatt immer noch hässlich
> Furchtbare Farben, ich weiss wirklich nicht was die sich denken.



Aha, sie haben also deinen Geschmack nicht getroffen, schade für dich. Trägst du sonst nur schwarz und grau?

Farblich sind die Teile absolut der aktuelle Trend der letzten 2-3 Jahre von den Farbtönen her, gerade die Damenteile aber auch immer wieder bei den Männern, da gibt es im Moment einfach viel in mint und grün und eben solchen Zwischentönen wie Pistazie, gerne auch mal kombiniert mit gelbtönen bis hin zu neon oder in die dunkle Richtung zu nem dunkleren grün. 
Royalblau und ein ganz normales rot, gerne auch die Tendenz zu bordeaux sind ja normale klassische Farben, die man immer jedes Jahr aufs neue in den Kollektionen findet und finden wird, bei den Männerklamotten eben auch klassisch kombiniert mit schwarz.


----------



## JDEM (1. April 2018)

Bla bla bla... Finde die Vaude Sachen auch hässlich.


----------



## freetourer (1. April 2018)

piilu schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass die wirklich fair und umweltfreundlich produzieren? Nur weil die in die Kriegskasse von irgend nem Siegel einzahlen? Macht H&M auch und man weiss ja wie gut die Bedingungen in dem Sweatshops in Bangladesch sind ohne Notausgänge usw



Hast Du auch belegbare Fakten für Deine Behauptungen?



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bla bla bla... Finde die Vaude Sachen auch hässlich.



bla bla bla ... ich finde nur manche Sachen hässlich.


----------



## decay (1. April 2018)

@toastet ok, war nicht sonderlich genau ausgedrückt. Am meisten erschrecken mich die Farben, die sind imho bei fast allen Stücken etwas drüber, einfach ein bisschen zu viel. Habe von Farbtheorie wenig Ahnung und kann auch nicht genau sagen warum, aber spricht mich im Gegensatz zu farbigen Stücken anderer Marken so gar nicht an. Das zweite was mich nicht anspricht sind die asymetrischen Muster (linkes Bein anders als rechtes).

Bestes Vaude Stück, die Regenjacke von Bike-Components in DEREN Farbdesign 

In meiner Fantasie tanzt der Designer auch seinen Namen und wenn jemand mit der altbekannten Craggy Pant mit auf Tour kommt bin ich auch eher skeptisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (1. April 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bla bla bla... Finde die Vaude Sachen auch hässlich.


Ach? Wow!


----------



## JDEM (1. April 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ach? Wow!



Voll interessant, oder?


----------



## Bluesboy (1. April 2018)

Hi,


decay schrieb:


> @toastet In meiner Fantasie tanzt der Designer auch seinen Namen und wenn jemand mit der altbekannten Craggy Pant mit auf Tour kommt bin ich auch eher skeptisch


Ich sehe mich in letzter Zeit einem verstärkten Craggy Pants-Bashing ausgesetzt! Auch mein geschätzter Trainer-Kollege, Guide und Kumpel A. scheint ein Problem mit der genialen sehr individuellen Farbgebung zu haben.



Vielleicht sollte ich mal einen Best-of-Craggy-Pants-Thread starten!


----------



## decay (1. April 2018)

Is nix persönliches


----------



## keroson (1. April 2018)

Adidas terrex schuh. 2 Euro mehr, dafür aber in allen Größen verfügbar.
https://www.bikesportworld.de/Bekle...Mountainbikeschuhe/Adidas-Trail-Cross-SL.html


----------



## PST (1. April 2018)

@keroson Den Post hattest du aber gesehen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-8#post-15171298


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (1. April 2018)

Nachfolgemodell


----------



## PST (1. April 2018)

oh, mist, dann hab ich wohl den neuen gekauft...
Neues Modell, Altes Modell, Was denn nu


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. April 2018)

PST schrieb:


> oh, mist, dann hab ich wohl den neuen gekauft...
> Neues Modell, Altes Model, Was denn nu


Das ist wohl das neue, zumindest wars beim terrex solo so(daher hab ich mir noch n zweites Paar vom alten Modell geholt, gefällt mir optisch besser)


----------



## PST (1. April 2018)

Wie dem auch sei, der Gutschein (SC2463BG) funktioniert auch bei den neuen...


----------



## Auker (4. April 2018)

Die Shimano SLX Bremse aus dem Angebot ist noch das alte Modell (https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=17242).
Theoretisch kann ich die zwei mal bestellen, brauche dann aber noch den korrekten Bremshebel und eine längere Leitung für das Hinterrad?
Lohnt sich das dann noch?


----------



## hasardeur (4. April 2018)

Hebel kostet 20-25€


----------



## toastet (4. April 2018)

Auker schrieb:


> Die Shimano SLX Bremse aus dem Angebot ist noch das alte Modell (https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=17242).
> Theoretisch kann ich die zwei mal bestellen, brauche dann aber noch den korrekten Bremshebel und eine längere Leitung für das Hinterrad?
> Lohnt sich das dann noch?



Ne, würd die nehmen, ist mein ich auch gleich https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=14079


----------



## platt_ziege (5. April 2018)

wieviel wochen braucht bc denn für gewöhnlich für die zustellung?
hatte den sattel mit werkstattzeugs bestellt, welches ich vor der nächsten ausfahrt bräuchte...


----------



## toastet (5. April 2018)

bei lagerware bei mir 1-2 tage nach bestellung


----------



## imun (5. April 2018)

Karfreitag bestellt und Dienstag war er da. BC beschde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (5. April 2018)

Bei mir lässt BC sich noch Zeit, Freitag bestellt, aber noch nichts versandt worden.


----------



## Robmx (5. April 2018)

Dito


----------



## Ahija (5. April 2018)

BC ist extrem flott. Vormittags bestellen und es ist evtl. am nächsten Tag schon an der Haustür. Spätestens dann am nächsten Tag bei Lagerware.


----------



## fone (5. April 2018)

Sachen mit Termindruck zu bestellen ist immer so ne Sache.

BC ist immer flott, und wie man auf der Seite erkennen kann Shop des Jahres!


----------



## pAn1c (5. April 2018)

Dann frage ich mich, wo meine Sachen bleiben.
Ist schon das zweite mal, das ich länger warte.

Es passiert halt, das es zu Verzögerungen kommt, wenn über Feiertage mit guten Angeboten viel bestellt wird, oder so wie beim letzten Mal die Erkältungswelle einen Großteil der Belegschaft ausfallen lässt.

Vielleicht liegt es auch aktuell daran, das der SQ Lab Sattel noch im Zulauf ist 

*Edit*
Der SQ LAb scheint wirklich noch im Zulauf zu sein, versandfertig soll er ab dem 10.5. sein.


----------



## AndreasMayer (5. April 2018)

Mein Sattel(611 14er) wurde gestern  geliefert. Nur mal so zur Info


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2018)

Im Gegensatz zu HiBike kann man sich auf den Verfügbarkeitsstatus bei BC verlassen, allerdings sollte man ihn auch beachten. Bei Hibike ist es mir schon oft passiert, dass der Verfügbarkeitsstatus nach meiner Bestellung geändert wurde. Da hat dann wohl doch mal jemand im Lager nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass der Platz im Regal leer ist. Doof, wenn man dann auf alle Teile mehrere Wochen warten muss, bis die Sendung komplett ist.


----------



## hardtails (5. April 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wieviel wochen braucht bc denn für gewöhnlich für die zustellung?
> hatte den sattel mit werkstattzeugs bestellt, welches ich vor der nächsten ausfahrt bräuchte...



Meiner ist schon wieder zurück und das Geld schon da


----------



## fone (5. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu HiBike kann man sich auf den *Verfügbarkeitsstatus bei BC* verlassen, allerdings sollte man ihn auch *beachten*. Bei Hibike ist es mir schon oft passiert, dass der Verfügbarkeitsstatus nach meiner Bestellung geändert wurde. Da hat dann wohl doch mal jemand im Lager nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass der Platz im Regal leer ist. Doof, wenn man dann auf alle Teile mehrere Wochen warten muss, bis die Sendung komplett ist.


Meine e.13 Kassette hatte ich bei Hibike nach 4 Monaten dann doch storniert.  
Bestelle trotzdem noch gerne dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (5. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Bei mir lässt BC sich noch Zeit, Freitag bestellt, aber noch nichts versandt worden.



Dann hast vielleicht Freitag Nachmittag bestellt und die, so wie ich, die morgens bestellt hatten haben ihn schon


----------



## pAn1c (5. April 2018)

imun schrieb:


> Dann hast vielleicht Freitag Nachmittag bestellt und die, so wie ich, die morgens bestellt hatten haben ihn schon


Habe geschaut, war Donnerstag am Nachmittag.
Bei mir musste es aber Carbon sein.


----------



## HabeDEhre (5. April 2018)

Hab am Freitag Nachmittag auch bei BC bestellt. 3x SQLab 611 Active Carbon 2x14er, 1x15er. Kam heute alles an..


----------



## platt_ziege (5. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu HiBike kann man sich auf den Verfügbarkeitsstatus bei BC verlassen, allerdings sollte man ihn auch beachten.


schön wärs!
shop des jahres in folge und nach 5 tagen fällt ihnen auf dass der sattel auf einmal spontan ausverkauft ist?????
WTF????
wenn ich mir dann diese anti amazon diskussion vor augen führe, kann ich nur wieder ungläubig mit dem kopf schütteln...


----------



## sp00n82 (5. April 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Ne, würd die nehmen, ist mein ich auch gleich https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=14079


Der Deore-Hebel hat keine Bohrung für die Leerwegverstellung (beim SLX kannst du einfach die Schraube durch eine "echte" ersetzen), und am Sattel kann man auch nicht den Leitungsabgang drehen.
Dafür ist die Deore M615 I-Spec-B-kompatibel, und die SLX M675 (ohne den "B"-Zusatz) nicht.


----------



## Masberg (5. April 2018)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Hab am Freitag Nachmittag auch bei BC bestellt. 3x SQLab 611 Active Carbon 2x14er, 1x15er. Kam heute alles an..


Warum?
Wozu brauchst du die alle? Ich war leider zu spät und hätte gerne einen gehabt. Demnächst hier im Bikemarkt, oder?


Sorry. Du wirst deine Gründe haben, nur dein Post ärgert mich schon da ich nach 5 Jahren einen neuen zum coolen Preis  echt hätte gebrauchen können. 

Wer jetzt schreibt: Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben ist ein A...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasMayer (5. April 2018)

Masberg schrieb:


> Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben ..


----------



## hasardeur (5. April 2018)

Masberg schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wozu brauchst du die alle? Ich war leider zu spät und hätte gerne einen gehabt. Demnächst hier im Bikemarkt, oder?
> 
> 
> ...




Soll Leute mit mehr als 1 Bike geben. Manchmal haben sogar Kinder oder die Frau auch eins.

Ich mag die SQlab übrigens gar nicht so. Hielt nicht lange, ist teuer und weniger bequem, als ein 66Sick Espacio Libre.


----------



## pAn1c (5. April 2018)

Na toll.


----------



## nosaint77 (5. April 2018)

Gutes Wetter, schlechter Sattel. Guter Sattel bestellt, schlechte Lieferzeiten. Guter Grund im Forum zu jammern, schlechte Angewohnheit.


----------



## moon-rider (6. April 2018)

Hatte 2 bestellt, im Nachgang dann jedoch storniert. Evtl kann nun doch einer bestellt werden... 
(Mir waren sie dann doch zu schwer.)


----------



## HabeDEhre (6. April 2018)

Masberg schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wozu brauchst du die alle? Ich war leider zu spät und hätte gerne einen gehabt. Demnächst hier im Bikemarkt, oder?
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry dass es dich ärgert und nein die werden nicht verkauft... Hab nen Arbeitskollegen von dem Angebot erzählt und er wollte für sich und seine Frau auch ein haben, also hab ich die gleich mitbestellt... Fahre den 611 active (mit Metalstreben) schon paar Jahre und der  Carbon kommt ans Fully... Mein Alter wandert wieder aufs HT


----------



## Masberg (6. April 2018)

alles gut... habe mich auch schon wieder beruhigt


----------



## ernmar (7. April 2018)

Falls noch jemand einen SQlab 611 active MTB TiTube Sattel in 14mm Breite sucht. Ich hätte einen aus dem Osterangebot abzugeben inkl. den Dämpfern. Eine kleine Tour probegefahren, aber leider passt er nicht zu meinem Hintern. Preis wären die 83,91€ plus Versand. 
Wäre dieses Modell hier:
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sqlab-611-active-titube-mtb-sattel/aid:715262


----------



## Flo7 (9. April 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> *30% Deal auf Stans MK3 Electro Premium Build*
> https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/



Macht leider ohne verfügbaren XD Freilauf für viele keinen sinn... Würde auch gerne bestellen aber mit XD Freilauf


----------



## kRoNiC (9. April 2018)

Verstehe auch nicht wieso die Electro Hubs nicht als Boost Version angeboten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (9. April 2018)

Es kommt eine neue UK Made Nabe mit Zahnscheinfreilauf, daher wird diese auch abverkauft!


----------



## kRoNiC (9. April 2018)

Ah okay, mal gespannt


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Es kommt eine neue UK Made Nabe mit Zahnscheinfreilauf



Sicher, dass sie UK Made sein wird? Oder eher Made in China und dann umgelabelt? Es gibt ja bereits entsprechende Artikel aus Asien (z.B. Koozer).


----------



## JDEM (9. April 2018)

Hat jemand letzte Woche bei RCZ Dt Laufräder bestellt und schon ne Versandbestätigung bekommen?


----------



## BrooKy (9. April 2018)

Wartet noch jemand auf seinen 611 Carbon Sattel aus der Osteraktion? Ich habe am 31.3. bestellt (14er Breite), bis heute nichts, nicht mal ne Info.

Der 611 Race, den ich nen Tag später für's Rennrad bestellt hatte, kam schon Mitte letzter Woche an.


----------



## demlak (9. April 2018)

Meine Damen, meine Herren, es mag sie Überraschen, aber evtl. ist es effektiver mit dem entsprechenden Shop Kontakt aufzunehmen um den Lieferstatus zu klären.


----------



## Ghoste (9. April 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand letzte Woche bei RCZ Dt Laufräder bestellt und schon ne Versandbestätigung bekommen?



Hatte ich gerne aber der Code für den Carbon Laufradsatz hat bei mir nicht funktioniert...

Hatte noch jemand das Problem?!


----------



## freetourer (9. April 2018)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Wartet noch jemand auf seinen 611 Carbon Sattel aus der Osteraktion? Ich habe am 31.3. bestellt (14er Breite), bis heute nichts, nicht mal ne Info.
> 
> Der 611 Race, den ich nen Tag später für's Rennrad bestellt hatte, kam schon Mitte letzter Woche an.



Hatte den 611 Race für den Renner und einmal den 611 Active Carbon und einmal den 611 Active TiTube (beide 14er Breite - kommen beide an 2 MTBs) bestellt - wurden alle am Donnerstag geliefert.


----------



## tomac85 (9. April 2018)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Wartet noch jemand auf seinen 611 Carbon Sattel aus der Osteraktion? Ich habe am 31.3. bestellt (14er Breite), bis heute nichts, nicht mal ne Info.



Sieht bei mir nicht anderst aus 

Edit: habe am Freitag angerufen und mir wurde gesagt das er bald kommen wird.
Habe aber noch keine Versandbestäigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (9. April 2018)

Wurd doch vorher schonmal geschrieben, wurde mehr verkauft als Lagerbestand hergab, stornieren oder hoffen das welche nachkommen.


----------



## BrooKy (9. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Meine Damen, meine Herren, es mag sie Überraschen, aber evtl. ist es effektiver mit dem entsprechenden Shop Kontakt aufzunehmen um den Lieferstatus zu klären.


Es mag Dich überraschen: Selbiges hatte ich bereits getan. Eine Antwort habe ich jedoch bisher noch nicht bekommen und zudem interessierte es mich, ob es Anderen ähnlich geht. 

Wie auch immer, grad eben kam ne Mail, mein Sattel ist unterwegs. Schön.


----------



## kreisbremser (9. April 2018)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Es mag Dich überraschen: Selbiges hatte ich bereits getan. Eine Antwort habe ich jedoch bisher noch nicht bekommen und zudem interessierte es mich, ob es Anderen ähnlich geht.
> 
> Wie auch immer, grad eben kam ne Mail, mein Sattel ist unterwegs. Schön.


manchmal reicht geduld. schließlich haben wir gerade erst montag.


----------



## arghlol (9. April 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand letzte Woche bei RCZ Dt Laufräder bestellt und schon ne Versandbestätigung bekommen?


Ja & ja am 06.04. kam die Versandbestätigung.


----------



## JDEM (9. April 2018)

arghlol schrieb:


> Ja & ja am 06.04. kam die Versandbestätigung.



Thx, werd mal bei denen nachhaken!


----------



## Ghoste (9. April 2018)

_Olli schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dt-swiss-xmc-1200-spline-27,5-24mm-laufradsatz-648174
> *DT Swiss XMC 1200 Spline 27,5" 24mm Laufradsatz*



Gibt es wenn man etwas Zeit hat und der Gutschein funktioniert bei RCZ für die Hälfte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (9. April 2018)

RCZ ist n schäbiger Laden und der Service ist ne Katastrophe.

Mal was anderes. 

www.bike-porn.de ist seit Anfang des Monats offline. Weiß jemand da was? Insolvenz?
N Kollege von mir hat dort n Bike gekuft..


----------



## freetourer (9. April 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> RCZ ist n schäbiger Laden und der Service ist ne Katastrophe.
> 
> Mal was anderes.
> 
> ...



Kannst Du hier ganz gut nachlesen:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikewelt-frankenwald-mile-multisport-infos-gesucht.859227/


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> RCZ ist n schäbiger Laden und der Service ist ne Katastrophe.
> 
> ..



Bis jetzt keine Probleme...


----------



## JDEM (9. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt keine Probleme...



Ich auch nicht. Erstes Mal das bei mir irgendwas nicht direkt geliefert wird.


----------



## Epictetus (9. April 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Erstes Mal das bei mir irgendwas nicht direkt geliefert wird.



Bei mir bei 2 von 2 Bestellungen vorgekommen, hab beides mal PayPal einschalten müssen.

Und danke für die Rückmeldung mit diesem Drecksshop von Bike-Porn.. Tja, hat die Bekannte von mir sich ein bisschen blöd angestellt mit Vorkassen-Überweisung. Mit PayPal wäre das nicht das Problem.


----------



## pAn1c (9. April 2018)

PayPal ist das Riesenproblem, wer schon die Erfahrung gemacht hat, wird das nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Epictetus (9. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> PayPal ist das Riesenproblem, wer schon die Erfahrung gemacht hat, wird das nachvollziehen können.



Inwiefern? Für Käufer top. Als Verkäufer wenig komfortabel.


----------



## skask (10. April 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Für Käufer top. Als Verkäufer wenig komfortabel.


Paypal macht was es will, auch für Käufer oft sehr ernüchternd. AGB ab 12.6 sind sehr interessant. Vor allem 14.3 "es gilt das Recht von England und von Wales". Und das gilt auch wenn in Deutschland verhandelt wird, ihr habt es ja zugestimmt. Da holt der deutsche Richter dann mal ein Rechtsgutachten ein, so ab €3000,- aufwärts zu haben. Viel Spaß beim Prozessieren! (Eigene Erfahrung)


----------



## Seb_87 (10. April 2018)

skask schrieb:


> Paypal macht was es will, auch für Käufer oft sehr ernüchternd. AGB ab 12.6 sind sehr interessant. Vor allem 14.3 "es gilt das Recht von England und von Wales". Und das gilt auch wenn in Deutschland verhandelt wird, ihr habt es ja zugestimmt. Da holt der deutsche Richter dann mal ein Rechtsgutachten ein, so ab €3000,- aufwärts zu haben. Viel Spaß beim Prozessieren! (Eigene Erfahrung)



Man könnte aber auch überfahren werden obwohl man bei grün über die Straße geht...


----------



## pAn1c (10. April 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch überfahren werden obwohl man bei grün über die Straße geht...


Du hast es scheinbar nicht verstanden, PayPal ist nicht das Sorglospaket, so wie es immer dargestellt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (10. April 2018)

Bei Grün über die Straße laufen auch nicht... Insofern passt der Vergleich schon.


----------



## Bench (10. April 2018)

Einfach mal nach "Paypal Probleme" googlen und sich berieseln lassen 
Seit ich von Paypal weg bin, vermisse ich nix. Kann mit Vorkasse, Giropay, Sofortüberweisung oder teils Rechnung (nicht wenn über Billpay!) genauso zahlen und hab ein riesen Problem weniger!


----------



## demlak (10. April 2018)

Wer per "Sofortüberweisung" zahlt, hat noch ganz andere Probleme..


----------



## Bench (10. April 2018)

Selten, nur wenns eilig ist und der Shop nix anderes anbietet.
Aber mit Sofort hat man zumindest wesentlich weniger Probleme als mit Gaypal.

Aber macht ihr ruhig... Ich bin eh dafür, dass man alle Warnhinweise entfernt und das die Evolution regeln lässt, es gibt zuviele Menschen auf der Welt


----------



## demlak (10. April 2018)

Ich fänds ja voll dufte, wenn die Evolution hier im Thread mal moderieren würde.


----------



## Bench (10. April 2018)

Dann wärst du einer der Ersten, die weg wären


----------



## jts-nemo (10. April 2018)

Paypal und dessen Nutzer doof finden (Stichwort Evolution) aber Sofortüberweisung nutzen. Gut. Und wieder hat sich einer für die Ignore-Liste qualifiziert...


----------



## pAn1c (10. April 2018)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Paypal und dessen Nutzer doof finden (Stichwort Evolution) aber Sofortüberweisung nutzen. Gut. Und wieder hat sich einer für die Ignore-Liste qualifiziert...


Das bezieht sich einfach auf die vorgetäuscht Sicherheit. Den tollen "Käuferschutz".

Es geht nicht in die " Sicherheit" einzelner Systeme.

Wenn es dich interessiert, das Netz ist voll davon, wenn nicht, dann "ignore".


----------



## kreisbremser (10. April 2018)

ihr könnt auch per paypal an mich überweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (10. April 2018)

@pAn1c ne ne, ich drück doch nicht gleich auf ignore, nur weil du Paypal (teilweise zu Recht) doof findest. Mir geht es mehr um den Umgangston UND diese sehr besserwisserische Haltung in Verbindung mit Nutzung von anderen, mindestens genauso (aus anderen Gründen) fragwürdigen Systemen. Ist doch total sinnvoll, wenn du auf Schwächen von Paypal hinweißt, zumindest mir waren die gar nicht wirklich bewusst (weil ich bisher mit dem Käuferschutz nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatte).


----------



## Bench (10. April 2018)

Dann mal für Unwissende:
SofortÜ: Ist eine Drittfirma, die eure Kontodaten abgreift, darf aber ohne TAN nichts tun und darf Daten nicht weitergeben.
Befindet sich in Deutschland, ist TÜV-geprüft (was auch immer das im IT-Bereich heißen mag)
Paypal: Ist eine Heuschreckenfirma, die eure Kontodaten abgreift, darf ohne TAN abbuchen, darf Daten an alle anderen weitergeben.
Befindet sich im Ausland, wird von nichts und niemand überwacht.

Sinnvoll wäre es, alle diese Fintech-Startups abzuschaffen, und die Banken ihre Überweisungen innerhalb einer sinnvollen Zeit machen zu lassen.
Im Ausland geht das komischerweise. Aber gut, im Ausland haben sie auch schnelles Internet per Glasfaser


----------



## demlak (10. April 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Dann mal für Unwissende:
> SofortÜ: Ist eine Drittfirma, die eure Kontodaten abgreift, darf aber ohne TAN nichts tun und darf Daten nicht weitergeben.
> Befindet sich in Deutschland, ist TÜV-geprüft (was auch immer das im IT-Bereich heißen mag)
> Paypal: Ist eine Heuschreckenfirma, die eure Kontodaten abgreift, darf ohne TAN abbuchen, darf Daten an alle anderen weitergeben.
> ...



Was für ein Bullshit-Vergleich. Ich bin ja absolut dafür dieses Gebrabbel nun endlich mal im Keim zu ersticken. Aber wer hier Sofortüberweisung und Paypal mit dem selben "die eure Kontodaten abgreift" betitelt, hat einfach mal kein blassen Schimmer wovon er redet. Nicht nur das - damit wird auch noch verharmlost was "Sofortüberweisung" tut. Natürlich ist Paypal kein altruistisches Unternehmen. Im Gegenteil, da läuft einiges schief, vor allem was die Datenweitergabe angeht. Aber die haben keinen Zugang zu meinem Konto. Bei Sofortüberweisung erlaube ich der Firma mein Konto einzusehen. Inklusive aller dort vorhanden Daten. Das, was ich im Onlinebanking selber sehen kann, kann dann auch diese Firma sehen. Je nach Bank beinhaltet das z.B. SÄMTLICHE Transfers ALLER ART der letzten Wochen/Monate/Jahre. Das beinhaltet auch Vereinsüberweisungen, Gehaltseingänge, Spenden, Einkäufe mit der EC-Karte, etc.. etc.. Evtl. ein Überblick von untergeordneten Konten. Je nach Bank auch teilweise Kreditübersichten, eventl. Kommunikation mit meinem Bankmenschen, in so fern sie dort einsehbar ist, etc.. etc.. EINFACH FUCKING ALLES, was ich auch selber per Onlinebanking sehen kann, wird direkt an diese Firma übergeben. Ob da nun ein TÜV Siegel dran klebt oder Peng. Selbst wenn wir ausblenden, dass ständig solche Datenbanken geknackt werden, bleibt am Ende doch die Frage, wieso die massig Geld dafür ausgeben, ihr Konzept zu vermarkten. Denn ich vielen Shops kriegt man einen Rabatt, wenn man deren System benutzt. Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken. Und wenn die für all diese Daten auch noch gutes Geld ausgeben, kann doch kein Mensch der bis 10 zählen kann ernsthaft mit irgendeinem TÜV-Siegel für diese Firma argumentieren. also bitte, jetzt reichts ja wohl.

In welcher kleingeistigen Welt hat das auch nur ansatzweise etwas mit Paypal zu tun, die maximal im Lastschriftverfahren von meinem Konto Geld abbuchen können?

Ich werde echt sauer, wenn ich so eine Verharmlosung von "Sofortüberweisung" lese.

Das Paypal mit ihren selbst erhobenen Daten (die Überweisungen die ich dort direkt tätige) Geld verdient, ist nun kein Geheimnis. Aber du hast zumindest in so fern recht, dass gar nicht oft genug darauf hingewiesen werden kann, dass Paypal jedes Bit an Informationen weitergibt. Ich empfehle da mal diese Liste abzugrasen: https://www.paypal.com/ie/webapps/mpp/ua/third-parties-list


----------



## fone (10. April 2018)

ist heute schon wieder mimimi Tag?


----------



## kreisbremser (10. April 2018)

fone schrieb:


> ist heute schon wieder mimimi Tag?


wie kommst du nur darauf? noch so ne provokation und du überweist zur strafe 50€ an mich - [email protected].


----------



## decay (10. April 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Aber macht ihr ruhig... Ich bin eh dafür, dass man alle Warnhinweise entfernt und das die Evolution regeln lässt, es gibt zuviele Menschen auf der Welt



Du stehst ja Gott sei Dank oben! So auf der Leiter und so... Weil du, äh, Sofortüberweisung nutzt, hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (10. April 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> ...und die Banken ihre Überweisungen innerhalb einer sinnvollen Zeit machen zu lassen.
> Im Ausland geht das komischerweise. Aber gut, im Ausland haben sie auch schnelles Internet per Glasfaser



2 Werktage sind es in DE für Überweisungen seit der IBAN-Umstellung, meist schneller, sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## osbow (10. April 2018)

Ich lenke mal den Hass weiter:

*Ey, da sind wieder ein paar Spinner im Schnäppchen-Thread die Labern!

Auf Sie!!!111!!*


----------



## pAn1c (10. April 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich lenke mal den Hass weiter:
> 
> *Ey, da sind wieder ein paar Spinner im Schnäppchen-Thread die Labern!
> 
> Auf Sie!!!111!!*


Codo der Dritte? Aus der Sternenmitte?


----------



## hardtails (10. April 2018)

Ich überweise mein Geld imner direkt an den nigerianischen Prinz der ne kurze Zwischenfinanzierung braucht um sein Millionenvermögen liquidieren zukönnen und mir dann bald meinen Anteil auszahlt.....


----------



## Carpe_Noctem (10. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ich überweise mein Geld imner direkt an den nigerianischen Prinz der ne kurze Zwischenfinanzierung braucht um sein Millionenvermögen liquidieren zukönnen und mir dann bald meinen Anteil auszahlt.....


Hallo, hier der nigerianische Prinz ...., 
ich warte seit Wochen auf deine Überweisung!?!


----------



## fone (10. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ich überweise mein Geld imner direkt an den nigerianischen Prinz der ne kurze Zwischenfinanzierung braucht um sein Millionenvermögen liquidieren zukönnen und mir dann bald meinen Anteil auszahlt.....


 allemal besser als das große Problem PayPal.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. April 2018)

hihi, solche grossen themen sind auch hier immer niedlich zu beobachten ;-)
wer es nicht akzeptieren will, dass banken (versicherungen, politiker etc) per se alles mögliche wollen, aber ganz bestimmt nicht das wohl des volkes oder individuums und ehrlicherweise nur als verbrecher zu betiteln sind, hat einen monströsen blinden fleck in seiner wahrnehmung und realitätswiedergabe.
quizfrage: wozu hat ein finanzdienstleister wie painpal wohl eine banklizenz???


----------



## boblike (10. April 2018)

Kommt jetzt mal klar!

Was sagt ihr zu den ICAN LRS der heute so günstig weg gegangen ist?
ICAN ist ja ein sehr bekannter China Carbon Böller.


----------



## pAn1c (10. April 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt mal klar!
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu den ICAN LRS der heute so günstig weg gegangen ist?
> ICAN ist ja ein sehr bekannter China Carbon Böller.


Was soll ich sagen, der ist weg.


----------



## ernmar (10. April 2018)

Mit knapp 1790g nicht gerade leicht für Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einer90 (10. April 2018)

skask schrieb:


> Paypal macht was es will, auch für Käufer oft sehr ernüchternd. AGB ab 12.6 sind sehr interessant. Vor allem 14.3 "es gilt das Recht von England und von Wales". Und das gilt auch wenn in Deutschland verhandelt wird, ihr habt es ja zugestimmt. Da holt der deutsche Richter dann mal ein Rechtsgutachten ein, so ab €3000,- aufwärts zu haben. Viel Spaß beim Prozessieren! (Eigene Erfahrung)



Hast mal ein Bsp.?  Ich persönlich habe nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht vor allem da die Händler meist die Gebühren tragen.
Selbst wenn ein Fall zugunsten des Verkäufers entschieden werden würde, hätte ich das Problem auch bei jeder anderen Zahlungsart gehabt... (okay bis auf Rechnungskauf)


----------



## Nd-60 (10. April 2018)

Btw
Mein bestellter SQ Sattel ist auf dem Weg, oster Samstag bestellt. (BC Aktion)


----------



## xTr3Me (11. April 2018)

Mein Tipp bei den SQ-Lab Sätteln:
Gönnt euch die ErgoWave Versionen. Ich bin die Vorgängermodelle gefahren und der Ergowave ist mittlerweile auf dem Enduro und auf dem Rennrad. Einfach ein genialer Sattel, wesentlich komfortabler, man sitzt stabiler und nicht mehr so sehr auf den Höckern, trotzdem wird an den nachwachsplanungsrelevanten Stellen sehr gut entlastet.

Die Active Version ist super wenn man mit Verspannungen im unteren Rücken bei längeren/steilen Auffahrten zu tun hat.


----------



## skask (11. April 2018)

Einer90 schrieb:


> Hast mal ein Bsp.?  Ich persönlich habe nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht


Bis dahin lief bei mir auch alles gut, so ca 100mal. Dann kam eine Uhr nie an. Daraufhin dann 2 Jahre Rechtstreit mit PP. Und das anglikanische Recht ist nicht so verbraucherfreundlich wie das deutsche. Also wenn es hart auf hart kommt ist die "Sicherheit" bei PP nichts wert.

(Ich musste vorher auch 3mal bei PP intervenieren, weil sie, entgegen Ihrer AGB, fehlerhaft entschieden hatten. Da kommt man sich dann auch vor wie der letzte Dreck, auch wenn man dann Recht kriegt)


----------



## jimmy_bod (11. April 2018)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...d-mtb-socken-mit-hydrostop-aw16/rp-prod152625

Weiß jemand was das AW16 bei den SealSkinz Socken bedeutet?


----------



## f00f (11. April 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...d-mtb-socken-mit-hydrostop-aw16/rp-prod152625
> 
> Weiß jemand was das AW16 bei den SealSkinz Socken bedeutet?



Das ist das Modelljahr (bei Socken ): Autumn/Winter 2016


----------



## jimmy_bod (11. April 2018)

Ah OK - Danke 
Gut, werden nicht schlechter sein als 17/16 - oder gibt es hier Verbesserungen/Facelifts? ;-)

Edit: Ich habe jetzt mal bei SealSkinz nachgefragt 
Rein technisch kein Unterschied - nur im Design... 

VG, Jimmy


----------



## ilfer (11. April 2018)

ernmar schrieb:


> Mit knapp 1790g nicht gerade leicht für Carbon.



Naja, immerhin 200 g leichter als der Roval Carbon Laufradsatz im aktuellen Specialized Epic Carbon Expert ;-)


----------



## demlak (11. April 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...d-mtb-socken-mit-hydrostop-aw16/rp-prod152625
> 
> Weiß jemand was das AW16 bei den SealSkinz Socken bedeutet?


Interessant, wie da in zwei unterschiedlichen Sätzen ein mal steht, dass die mit Silikon sind und einmal, dass sie ohne Silikon sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (11. April 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Mein Tipp bei den SQ-Lab Sätteln:
> Gönnt euch die ErgoWave Versionen. Ich bin die Vorgängermodelle gefahren und der Ergowave ist mittlerweile auf dem Enduro und auf dem Rennrad. Einfach ein genialer Sattel, wesentlich komfortabler, man sitzt stabiler und nicht mehr so sehr auf den Höckern, trotzdem wird an den nachwachsplanungsrelevanten Stellen sehr gut entlastet.
> 
> Die Active Version ist super wenn man mit Verspannungen im unteren Rücken bei längeren/steilen Auffahrten zu tun hat.


den 611er ergowave?
ist der unterschied mit und ohne active grossartig spürbar?

hat zufällig jemand erfahrungswerte bzgl des 612er, idealerweise im vergleich zum 611er?


----------



## Bench (11. April 2018)

Der 612er ist an der Sattelnase etwas schmäler, hat etwas weniger dicke Polsterung, ist etwas leichter und ist für eine etwas gestrecktere Sitzposition ausgelegt als der 611er. Ob man das merkt, kA.
Ich hab gestern Abend einen 612 Ergowave active an meinem RR montiert, für eine Ausfahrt hatte ich noch keine Zeit.


----------



## skask (11. April 2018)

Fahre 611 und 612 ergowave. Irgendwie gleich.


----------



## platt_ziege (11. April 2018)

dank euch!
werd wohl wenn zum 611er tendieren, kevlar und so ;-)
aber wie ist es denn jetzt mit active? grosser unterschied? probleme mit dem knarzen haben sie in den griff bekommen?
danke nochmals!


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2018)

Gegen Kneifen im Rücken hilft Bauchtraining, kein Flex im Sattel.


----------



## nosaint77 (11. April 2018)

611 ist seitlich verstärkt wegen feindkontakt und bei sq-lab unter mtb gelistet, der 612 dagegen nicht weil "weniger robust" - zu finden bei mtb (schönwetterfahrer?) und rennrad. fahre beide in ergowave active version, je 1x trailbike und rennrad. bin sehr zufrieden. non-active bin ich nicht gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (11. April 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Es kommt eine neue UK Made Nabe mit Zahnscheinfreilauf, daher wird diese auch abverkauft!



Electro Naben und Superstarcomponents im allgemeinen kann ich nicht so viel abgewinnen. 20% gibt es fast immer, ist also im Shop alles 20% zu teuer. Hatte die Electro Nabe mit Notubes Felgen und CX-Ray. Preis war der Hammer, aber Aufbauquali durchwachsen. Speichenspannung unterschiedlich, verdrehte Speichen, sichtbarer Seiten-/Höhenschlag an einem LR. Und die Electro Nabe hat zwar 102 Rastpunkte, wird aber über "mehrstufige" Sperrklingen realisiert. Daher vermutlich kein problemloser Dauerläufer... Würde sie qualitativ und quantitativ auf Novatec-Niveaus schätzen. LRS wurde samt Bike verkauft, daher keine Langzeiterfahrung.


----------



## nosaint77 (11. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gegen Kneifen im Rücken hilft Bauchtraining, kein Flex im Sattel.



Fully brauchst dann auch keins mehr... 
Wer Rücken hat, kauft bitte die SQ Lab Matratze. Billigversion: flexender Sattel und Rückentraining


----------



## Marcel291 (12. April 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dank euch!
> werd wohl wenn zum 611er tendieren, kevlar und so ;-)
> aber wie ist es denn jetzt mit active? grosser unterschied? probleme mit dem knarzen haben sie in den griff bekommen?
> danke nochmals!



Fahre seit Ostern 2015 nen 611er active mit Ti-Tubes, also das damalige Topmodell für den MTB-Bereich. Einsatzgebiet Enduro und bisher keinerlei Probleme, auch kein Knarzen!

Was aber wirklich stimmt, dass man sehr auf seinen Sitzknochen sitzt. Entlastet sicherlich andere kritische Bereiche, aber mein Arsch muss sich, z.B. nach kurzen Verletzungspausen, immer erst wieder dran gewöhnen! Ohne Polsterhose kann ich den Sattel gar nicht fahren!
Wenn der SQlab mal seinen Dienst quittiert, oder n Ergon mal iwo zu nem vernünftigen Kurs auftaucht, dann werde ich auch wohl nochmal was anderes testen.


----------



## jimmy_bod (12. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Interessant, wie da in zwei unterschiedlichen Sätzen ein mal steht, dass die mit Silikon sind und einmal, dass sie ohne Silikon sind.


Wo hast du das gelesen? Ich finde in der Tat nur "silikonfreie" Hinweise... --> "Silikonfreie Hydrostop Elastik bietet eine Schutzschicht die das Eindringen von Wasser in das Merino Futter verhindert, für Feuchtigkeitskontrolle und Komfort"

Wegen dem Sattel:
Ich fahre ebenfalls den 611 active: Man sitzt wirklich nur noch auf den Höckern und das ist am Anfang sehr ungewohnt und wirkt alles andere  als komfortabel. Aber man gewöhnt sich daran  Top Sattel! Das "active" merkt man selbst kaum aber von hinten sieht man ganz leichte Bewegungen. Ob es was bringt oder nur Marketing ist...??? Alles Kopfsache ;-)


----------



## demlak (12. April 2018)

erster satz:


> SealSkinz’s Mountaibike Mid Socken sind leichtgewichtige, wasserdichte High Performance Socken, die *über Hydrostop Silikon verfügen*.


weiter unten:


> *Silikonfreie Hydrostop Elastik *bietet eine Schutzschicht die das Eindringen von Wasser in das Merino Futter verhindert, für Feuchtigkeitskontrolle und Komfort.


----------



## jimmy_bod (12. April 2018)

Stimmt, den Satz am Anfang habe ich überlesen... Ich  schicke den Link zur der netten Dame von SealSkinz und frage mal nach. Ich berichte dann...


----------



## hasardeur (12. April 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Was aber wirklich stimmt, dass man sehr auf seinen Sitzknochen sitzt. Entlastet sicherlich andere kritische Bereiche, aber mein Arsch muss sich, z.B. nach kurzen Verletzungspausen, immer erst wieder dran gewöhnen! Ohne Polsterhose kann ich den Sattel gar nicht fahren!
> Wenn der SQlab mal seinen Dienst quittiert, oder n Ergon mal iwo zu nem vernünftigen Kurs auftaucht, dann werde ich auch wohl nochmal was anderes testen.



Dann probier lieber mal den 66Sick Espacio Libre. Da sitzt man auch auf den Sitzknochen, aber besser gepolstert. Stufenkonzept hat er auch. SQlab und Ergon hatte ich alle probiert und bin bei 66Sick gelandet, wo ich auch bleibe.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. April 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> den 611er ergowave?
> ist der unterschied mit und ohne active grossartig spürbar?
> 
> hat zufällig jemand erfahrungswerte bzgl des 612er, idealerweise im vergleich zum 611er?



Ich fahre beide, jeweils MTB und RR, ich merke keinen großen Unterschied, obwohl ich natürlich auf dem RR wesentlich gestreckter sitze.


----------



## jimmy_bod (12. April 2018)

Hier die Antwort von SealSkinz bzgl. der widersprüchlichen Aussage dazu auf chainreactions: Die Socken sind also silikon-frei

_Thank you for your reply._

_To confirm, the hydrostop is silicone free._

_It is made from a material called TPU which is a type of polyurethane plastic._

_Our hydrostop models are suitable for cycling, not for multi activities._

_Please let us know if you have any additional questions._


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (13. April 2018)

ernmar schrieb:


> Mit knapp 1790g nicht gerade leicht für Carbon.



Die Gewichtsangabe war falsch. Der Satz wiegt nachgewogene 1690 Gramm ohne Steckachsen ( vorne 773, hinten 917 Gramm). Hat 32 durchgehende Speichen vorne und hinten. Super Aufbauqualität, gleichmäßige Speichenspannung.



boblike schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu den ICAN LRS der heute so günstig weg gegangen ist?
> ICAN ist ja ein sehr bekannter China Carbon Böller.



Wahnsinnig toller Radsatz für 290 Euro!
Paket kam aus GB.


----------



## Montigomo (13. April 2018)

*e*thirteen TRS+ 1x11s Kurbel 170 mm 34T 89,95EUR+3,95EUR (Versand)*

*https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=11605#id=63558*


----------



## cxfahrer (13. April 2018)

Montigomo schrieb:


> *e*thirteen TRS+ 1x11s Kurbel 170 mm 34T 89,95EUR+3,95EUR (Versand)*
> 
> *https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=11605#id=63558*


Ohne Innenlager!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2018)

.


----------



## Montigomo (13. April 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ohne Innenlager!!!


Ist das dann großes Problem einen Innenlager dazu kaufen?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (13. April 2018)

Problem nicht, Schnäppchen aber auch nicht mehr. Innenlager mind. ca. 70,-


----------



## Montigomo (13. April 2018)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> Problem nicht, Schnäppchen aber auch nicht mehr. Innenlager mind. ca. 70,-


Ich würde gerne sehen, wo man zum mindestens gleichem Preis kaufen könnte...


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. April 2018)

Dann kauf sie halt
Montagewerkzeug brauchste auch noch


----------



## pAn1c (13. April 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Dann kauf sie halt
> Montagewerkzeug brauchste auch noch


Kurbel ist fein, nur leider nur in 170.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (14. April 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Einfach mal nach "Paypal Probleme" googlen und sich berieseln lassen
> Seit ich von Paypal weg bin, vermisse ich nix. Kann mit Vorkasse, Giropay, Sofortüberweisung oder teils Rechnung (nicht wenn über Billpay!) genauso zahlen und hab ein riesen Problem weniger!


Ganz meine Meinung! Hatte 13 Jahre (!) Den PayCrap - nevermore !!! Zuviel Ärger damit nur. Bei Aliexpress zahle ich bequem via Sofortüberweisung - fertig, z.B.


----------



## Flodrum (14. April 2018)

Was sind das für Angebote? Ich finde den Haken nicht:


----------



## demlak (14. April 2018)

bitte lösch den link direkt, bevor hier noch jemand anderes auf die idee kommt, diesen weiter zu verbreiten und/oder dort zu bestellen

auf der seite steht nirgends, zu welcher person/firma die seite gehört, geschweige denn welches land, etc.. etc..

fakeshop

die domain ist gerade mal 10 tage alt: https://domain-status.com/archives/2018-4-2/com/registered/15
und das einzige was man bei google findet, sind facebook-einträge

wie bist du überhaupt auf diese seite gekommen?


----------



## Bildbrecher (14. April 2018)

Payment Method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und sonnst keine andere Zahlungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2018)

Flodrum schrieb:


> Was sind das für Angebote? Ich finde den Haken nicht:
> www.agreecentershops.com


https://www.whois.com/whois/agreecentershops.com


Muss man mehr sagen?

Registriert 4.2.18....


----------



## Bildbrecher (14. April 2018)

Fake, eindeutig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flodrum (14. April 2018)

Mir wird das ständig auf FB vorgeschlagen. War schon bei dem Namen der Website misstrauisch
Löschen finde ich zwar blöd, aber okay. Besser er steht irgendwo im Forum und direkt darunter, dass es ein Fake ist, als wenn er nur im Internet kursiert


----------



## hardtails (14. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> https://www.whois.com/whois/agreecentershops.com
> 
> 
> Muss man mehr sagen?
> ...



mach mal weg
wobei, gesunder Menschenverstand sollte da einem alles sagen


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2018)

Habe jetzt mal drei Scott Gambler in XS, XL und XXL bestellt. Wenn Kohle verlieren, dann mit Schwung.


----------



## paulipan (14. April 2018)

Weiß jemand wie breit die Reifen max. sein dürfen bei dem Rahmen und ob es möglich ist eine 150mm Gabel zu verbauen?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2018...bon-rahmen-27-5-mountainbike/32849836266.html


----------



## paulipan (14. April 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsangabe war falsch. Der Satz wiegt nachgewogene 1690 Gramm ohne Steckachsen ( vorne 773, hinten 917 Gramm). Hat 32 durchgehende Speichen vorne und hinten. Super Aufbauqualität, gleichmäßige Speichenspannung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo gibt`s denn nähere Infos zu dem LRS und wo kann man diesen bestellen?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2018)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2018)

.


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2018)

paulipan schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie breit die Reifen max. sein dürfen bei dem Rahmen und ob es möglich ist eine 150mm Gabel zu verbauen?
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2018...bon-rahmen-27-5-mountainbike/32849836266.html



Wonach suchst Du denn? Das ist ein XC Rahmen, also Gabel mit 100 mm und Reifen bis 2,2“ Breite. Alles darüber passt einfach nicht zum Konzept.


----------



## paulipan (14. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wonach suchst Du denn? Das ist ein XC Rahmen, also Gabel mit 100 mm und Reifen bis 2,2“ Breite. Alles darüber passt einfach nicht zum Konzept.


Okay, dann hat sich`s leider erledigt. Suche nach nem Enduro Hardtail Rahmen aus Carbon....  und nen Boost Carbon LRS mit breiten Felgen...


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2018)

paulipan schrieb:


> Okay, dann hat sich`s leider erledigt. Suche nach nem Enduro Hardtail Rahmen aus Carbon....  und nen Boost Carbon LRS mit breiten Felgen...



Dann schau Dir mal den On One 456 in Carbon an und such den entsprechenden Rahmen bei Aliexpress. Wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liege, kauft On One / PlanetX auch nur Chinarahmen von der Stange, zumindest im Carbon-Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greifswald (14. April 2018)

Falls noch jemand für sein AM einen günstigen Reifen fürs Hinterrad sucht:
*Mavic Crossmax Quest* in 27.5 2.4"für 12€

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/mavic-crossmax-quest-mtb-reifen/rp-prod140819?gs=1&sku=sku511162DE&pgrid=52281169425&ptaid=pla-431339559532&utm_source=google&utm_term=&utm_campaign=PLA+-+All+Products&utm_medium=base&utm_content=mkwid|sKm0vbw3Y_dc|pcrid|255922946110|pkw||pmt||prd|511162DE


----------



## platt_ziege (14. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal drei Scott Gambler in XS, XL und XXL bestellt. Wenn Kohle verlieren, dann mit Schwung.


pah, anfänger.
hab gleich mal 10 für den anfang bestellt, aber schlauerweise mit paypal bezahlt, käuferschutz und so ;-)
stell ich morgen gleich bei ihbay ein und danach mach erstmal 2 jahre urlaub, so geht das


----------



## hardtails (14. April 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> pah, anfänger.
> hab gleich mal 10 für den anfang bestellt, aber schlauerweise mit paypal bezahlt, käuferschutz und so ;-)
> stell ich morgen gleich bei ihbay ein und danach mach erstmal 2 jahre urlaub, so geht das


Anfänger
hättest du aufgepasst wüsstest du dass man kein Paypal benutzt....


----------



## platt_ziege (14. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Anfänger
> hättest du aufgepasst wüsstest du dass man kein Paypal benutzt....


kennste: ;-) [Zwinkert fröhlich, mit Lachfalten am Kinn]
hättste aufgepasst ;-)


----------



## forever (15. April 2018)

PainPal ist Dreck, nur mal so. Via Sofortabzocke hatte ich noch nie Stress, und ich kaufe seit Jahren beim Kollegah Ali.

Mit PayCrap hatte ich in den 13 Jahren, wo ich den Dienst genutzt hatte - und somit wohl 95% länger als alle anderen hier, sehr oft Stress - das tue ich mir absolut nicht mehr an.


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2018)

Du magst paypal nicht, wir hams langsam alle verstanden ...


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. April 2018)

Immerhin hat er´s nach 13 Jahren auch schon bemerkt - also wohl 95% schneller als alle Anderen hier!


----------



## Seb_87 (17. April 2018)

Man könnte auch ab und zu mal eine neue Schallplatte auflegen  Oder sich Alufolie um den Kopf wickeln....


----------



## decay (17. April 2018)

Komisch, hatte nie Streß mit PP. Kommt wohl auch davon, wenn man bei eh schon zweifelhaften Buden damit einkauft.
Wenn der Billigheimer Service und Qualität wie beim Großen fordert gibts halt Stress, egal mit welcher Bezahlart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (17. April 2018)

Entweder PP übernimmt den Service und arbeitet mit diesen zweifelhaften Buden zusammen, dann müssen Sie auch für Mist den die bauen gradestehen, oder Sie suchen sich seriöse Geschäftspartner bei denen Sie auch guten Gewissens Ihren Service anbieten können.
Klingt für mich irgendwie so, als ob MM billige Chinaware verkauft und wenn Sie nach 2 Wochen im Eimer ist dem Kunden sagt, "wenn Du billiges Zeugs kaufst bist Du selber schuld, Gewährleistung übernehmen wir hier nicht".


----------



## nobss (17. April 2018)

OneUp Componets hat ab morgen eine Dropper Post am Start  nur die Dropper ohne Remote 199 USD 

*LESS CASH *
$248 USD, including remote and free shipping worldwide
(includes cable, housing and either I-Spec-II, MatchMaker X or bar clamp)
*MORE DROP*
Most riders can now upgrade their 125mm or 150mm dropper post to a 170mm OneUp. More Drop = More Fun
*TUNEABLE *
170mm tuneable down to 120mm | 150mm tuneable down to 100mm, with unique Travel Adjust Shims
*NO BLEEDING *
With the simple and reliable cable actuated remote you never have to bleed your dropper remote again
*BETTER REMOTE*
A carbon remote with oversized bearing and a super smooth action. The unique lever position allows you to keep a stronger grip on the bars while actuating your post. Remote also sold separately and compatible with all cable dropper Posts

https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/dropper-posts/products/dropper-post


----------



## decay (17. April 2018)

Auch schon gelesen, lecker 
Und wie ich OneUp kenne sicher Ein feines Ding.


----------



## MrBrightside (17. April 2018)

nobss schrieb:


> OneUp Componets hat ab morgen eine Dropper Post am Start  nur die Dropper ohne Remote 199 USD
> 
> *LESS CASH *
> $248 USD, including remote and free shipping worldwide
> ...


Freu mich auf Tests. Klingt sehr interessant.
Der Preis ist schon dauerhaft und kein Angebot oder?


----------



## decay (17. April 2018)

americo schrieb:


> Entweder PP übernimmt den Service und arbeitet mit diesen zweifelhaften Buden zusammen, dann müssen Sie auch für Mist den die bauen gradestehen, oder Sie suchen sich seriöse Geschäftspartner bei denen Sie auch guten Gewissens Ihren Service anbieten können.
> Klingt für mich irgendwie so, als ob MM billige Chinaware verkauft und wenn Sie nach 2 Wochen im Eimer ist dem Kunden sagt, "wenn Du billiges Zeugs kaufst bist Du selber schuld, Gewährleistung übernehmen wir hier nicht".



Wofür sollte PP denn gewährleisten, ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## FastFabi93 (17. April 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Auch schon gelesen, lecker
> Und wie ich OneUp kenne sicher Ein feines Ding.


Gibt's irgendwo Infos wie die Stütze intern aufgebaut ist ? Nicht dass es bloß eine weitere Hydraulikkartusche ist, die regelmäßig zum Service geschickt werden muss. Davon gibt es m.M.n. genug am Markt. 


Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (17. April 2018)

Gesamtlänge wäre auch relevant


----------



## nobss (17. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Gesamtlänge wäre auch relevant


----------



## decay (17. April 2018)

Schade, brauche keine Stütze im Moment, könnte höchstens die 170er Reverb ersetzen, aber die macht jetzt tatsächlich mal keine Probleme seit längerer Zeit...


----------



## demlak (17. April 2018)

danke.. für mich zu lang. ein Umstieg lohnt sich für mich daher leider nicht.


----------



## hardtails (17. April 2018)

für mich zu kurz


ich denke jetzt wissen alle mitleser bescheid und können beruhigt schlafen


----------



## demlak (17. April 2018)

na, dann lass uns doch weiter über paypal quatschen


----------



## hardtails (17. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> na, dann lass uns doch weiter über paypal quatschen



die haben ein schönes blau im logo


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2018)

Ich finde es sympathisch dass bei paypal alle FREUNDE sind 

(wo doch bei Geld die Freundschaft aufhört)


----------



## AndiBar361 (17. April 2018)

also ich finde paypal super, will nicht mehr ohne leben


----------



## demlak (17. April 2018)

next: wetter und politik bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBar361 (17. April 2018)

hat einer ne Ahnung ob bei RCZ wenn es den Artikel auf der Seite noch gibt aber "out of stock" angezeigt wird, es irgendwann wieder verfügbar wird?


----------



## demlak (17. April 2018)

Kann passieren, kann aber auch nicht passieren. Ist halt abhängig von Rückläufern und neuen Lieferungen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (17. April 2018)

nobss schrieb:


> OneUp Componets hat ab morgen eine Dropper Post am Start



Der €/$ Kurs ist aktuell auch noch richtig gut. Man kann auf "WarehouseUK" umstellen und damit sollte es innerhalb der EU auch Zoll- und Steuerfrei sein.
Hat jemand schon einmal bei bei OneUp bestellt und kann das bestätigen? Wie siehst bei Garantiefällen aus?

Eine 170er Variostütze mit mechanischer Ansteuerung zu dem Preis klingt schon verlockend. Wäre da nicht die Sache mit der Haltbarkeit bei Variostützen...


----------



## decay (17. April 2018)

OneUp antwortet sehr schnell auf Mails, umtauschen musste ich noch nix, denke aber nicht, dass die bei berechtigten Problemen Ärger machen.


----------



## Epictetus (17. April 2018)

forever schrieb:


> PainPal ist Dreck, nur mal so. Via Sofortabzocke hatte ich noch nie Stress, und ich kaufe seit Jahren beim Kollegah Ali.
> 
> Mit PayCrap hatte ich in den 13 Jahren, wo ich den Dienst genutzt hatte - und somit wohl 95% länger als alle anderen hier, sehr oft Stress - das tue ich mir absolut nicht mehr an.



krasser Typ bist du.




 

nie ein Problem gehabt, bester Zahlungsmodus ever.


----------



## toastet (17. April 2018)




----------



## rebirth (17. April 2018)

2007 :/


----------



## Dakeyras (18. April 2018)

Und? Seid ihr euch schon einig wer den Längsten hat?


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (18. April 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 719675




so, um es mal wieder ein für alle mal klar zu stellen hinsichtlich des längsten UND dicksten


----------



## Marcel291 (18. April 2018)

Moin Männers,

habe hier schon mal gelesen, dass ein Umtausch bei RCZ eher problematisch sein soll, habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung?

Wie schaut es da dann allgemein mit der Kontaktaufnahme/Antwortzeit per Mail, oder Facebook aus?

Und sind auch Sachen bestellbar die auf der HP als "Ausverkauft" gekennzeichnet sind? Und ja ich weiß was das Wort "Ausverkauft" bedeutet.  Aber ich frage, weil bei allen mögl. Chris King Steuersätzen bei der Verfügbarkeit "Ausverkauft", oder "20 working days" steht. Das hört sich für mich eher so an, als ob die erst auf Kundenbestellung warten würden und dann bei CK ordern würden?

Hat diesbezüglich jmd. Erfahrungen?

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Seb_87 (18. April 2018)

> Anhang anzeigen 719607



Ebenso  Und noch nie ein Problem gehabt


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> habe hier schon mal gelesen, dass ein Umtausch bei RCZ eher problematisch sein soll, habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung?
> 
> ...




Umtausch und Rückabwicklung sind zäh und, sagen wir mal exotisch geregelt. Ich hatte erst einen Fall (RR Rahmen) und musste etwa 1/6 des Werts als Gebühr für die Rückabwicklung zahlen. Es lohnt jedoch nicht, für solche Beträge zu streiten.

Bezüglich der 20 Tage: RCZ verkauft Sonderposten, also Übriggebliebenes von anderen Händlern, Herstellern oder Fahhradproduzenten. Manche Posten sind zwar bereits gekauft, aber noch nicht geliefert. Das ist bei Sonderpostenhändlern üblich. Man verkauft, sowie man weiß, was man selbst gekauft hat, auch wenn die Wäre noch nicht geliefert ist. Das schont die Liquidität.


----------



## toastet (18. April 2018)

Umtausch bei mir und RCZ problemlos, in Englisch die Mail hin, Rücksendelabel bekommen, eingeschickt, 2-3 Tage später Geld zurück gehabt und als Sorry noch Punkte im Wert von 20-30 Euro.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. April 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Umtausch bei mir und RCZ problemlos, in Englisch die Mail hin, Rücksendelabel bekommen, eingeschickt, 2-3 Tage später Geld zurück gehabt und als Sorry noch Punkte im Wert von 20-30 Euro.


Wirklich Umtausch/Wandlung oder fehlerhafte/falsche Ware geliefert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (18. April 2018)

Ich würde bei RCZ einfach nichts zur Ansicht bestellen.

Ausverkauft ist Ausverkauft.
20 Tage wird erst noch "bestellt".


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibts auch den Thomson X4 Vorbau 31,8x50mm für 35€ mit Code *RCZRX*
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/thomson-stem-elite-x4-31-8x50mm-black-35311.html



Hatte ich mir fast bestellt aber mich haben die vielen Berichte über die gerissenen Face Plates gestört. Für das Dirt Bike, wo er bei mir dran sollte, war mir das irgendwie nicht so geheuer. Da warte ich mal, dass ein Hope im Angebot kommt (was nie passieren wird. ).


----------



## fone (18. April 2018)

Hab ich noch nie davon gehört. 
echt?
Für mich war der immer das Nonplusultra. stimmt das nimmer?

edit: aha, gar nicht mitgekriegt.


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir fast bestellt aber mich haben die vielen Berichte über die gerissenen Face Plates gestört. Für das Dirt Bike, wo er bei mir dran sollte, war mir das irgendwie nicht so geheuer. Da warte ich mal, dass ein Hope im Angebot kommt (was nie passieren wird. ).



Fahre den seit Jahren an der Fanes. Null Probleme. Geiler Vorbau.


----------



## Marcel291 (18. April 2018)

Danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten! 

Habe bei den Kursen direkt n Tretlager (+1 für n Kollegen) und n Steuersatz bestellt, dann ist an den beiden Baustellen in Zukunft wohl länger Ruhe!  

Waren insg. 272€, hätte sich das punktetechnisch schon gelohnt? 
Und um Punkte zu bekommen hätte ich wohl nicht auf Expresskauf per Paypal klicken dürfen, oder wie läuft das dort mit den Punkten?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie davon gehört.
> echt?
> Für mich war der immer das Nonplusultra. stimmt das nimmer?
> 
> edit: aha, gar nicht mitgekriegt.


Sicher. Galt für mich auch und ich fahre den RR Vorbau auch schon seit 10 Jahren am Rad auch wenn es dort mal die selbe Thematik gab. Habe sogar noch eine neue 10 Jahre alte Front Plate rumliegen, die ich nie benutzen musste. Dennoch will ich am Dirtbike etwas haben, wo ich solche (sicherlich auch übertriebenen) Botschaften nicht im Hinterkopf habe. Da ich gerade einen LRS mit blauen Hope Naben einspeiche, wäre der Hope Vorbau auch sicherlich die bessere Wahl, da er genau das Blau hat. Das Angebot ist aber super. Das nächst teurere für den Vorbau von Thomson ist 50€.


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2018)

Wenn Du noch einen Thomson hast, tausche ich gern gegen einen Raceface Diabolus. Den bekommt man nicht so schnell kaputt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch einen Thomson hast, tausche ich gern gegen einen Raceface Diabolus. Den bekommt man nicht so schnell kaputt.


Es ging um das Angebot bei RCZ. Ich habe keinen und kaufe mir einen Hope.


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2018)

Einen Versuch war es wert


----------



## phlek (19. April 2018)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Montageständer von Lidl? 
https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-fahrr...rgleich&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=connexity


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2018)

.


----------



## MichiP (19. April 2018)

Testbike von Nordest über Instagram

Kontakt geht natürlich auch via Mail und HP












Ladies and gentlemen, we have for sale a Nordest Bardino M2 ML size bike that we have used for testing at various events. It has a FOX Transfer Performance dropper seatpost. Price 1.900 € (shipping to European Union included) / Señoras y señores, tenemos a la venta una bicicleta Nordest Bardino M2 talla ML que hemos usado para pruebas en varios eventos. Tiene tija telescopica FOX Transfer Performance. Precio 1.900 € (envío a Union Europea incluído).


----------



## MrBrightside (19. April 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Montageständer von Lidl?
> https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-fahrr...rgleich&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=connexity


Ja. Für den Preis sehr gut. Man darf keine Wunder erwarten, Bike ganz normal einspannen und arbeiten geht gut. Das Rad am Ständer auf den Kopf drehen und weitere lustige Aktionen macht er nicht so gern mit mMn. Die Klemmung ist nicht perfekt, reicht aber.
Stehen tut er sicher.


----------



## demlak (19. April 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Montageständer von Lidl?
> https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-fahrr...rgleich&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=connexity





k_star schrieb:


> nein, denn den gibt es ja auch zum ersten mal dort.





MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ja. Für den Preis sehr gut. Man darf keine Wunder erwarten, Bike ganz normal einspannen und arbeiten geht gut. Das Rad am Ständer auf den Kopf drehen und weitere lustige Aktionen macht er nicht so gern mit mMn. Die Klemmung ist nicht perfekt, reicht aber.
> Stehen tut er sicher.



was @k_star ironisch andeutete: das Thema ist im Forum mehrfach ausgelutscht worden, benutze die Suche!


----------



## CRacing (19. April 2018)

schloe schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/troy-lee-designs-skyline-trikot-2017/rp-prod158125
> 
> Trikot von Troy Lee in schwarz für 19€



Kann jemand was zur Passgröße sagen? Wie fällt das Trikot oder generell die Sachen von TLD aus? Danke


----------



## toastet (19. April 2018)

Ganz normal bei allem was ich so habe (Helm, Trikots, Hosen, Handschuhe), ist aber auch eine Größentabelle im Link.


----------



## platt_ziege (19. April 2018)

bei crc gibs auch grad den 9er montageständer für 74€
ich würde die 40-50€ mehr in jedem fall investieren!


----------



## toastet (19. April 2018)

Und dann sind es auch nur noch die paar Kröten zum Park Tool... Ne Zielgruppe für nen 25 Euro Fahrradständer kauft eher keinen 3-4-5-fach so teuren.


----------



## andre_hd (19. April 2018)

Ist der Park Tool soviel besser, bzw taugt er oder muss man noch mehr investieren? Gibt ja einige nicht so tolle Reviews


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (19. April 2018)

andre_hd schrieb:


> Ist der Park Tool soviel besser, bzw taugt er oder muss man noch mehr investieren? Gibt ja einige nicht so tolle Reviews



Der Parktool lohnt allein schon wg. der grandiosen Klemme. Der Rest sind halt blaue Rohre mit ein paar Adaptern/Eckstücken.


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2018)

andre_hd schrieb:


> Ist der Park Tool soviel besser, bzw taugt er oder muss man noch mehr investieren? Gibt ja einige nicht so tolle Reviews



Müssen musst Du gar nichts. Es kommt drauf an, womit man leben kann. Bei mir hält der Lidl-Ständer schon Jahre. Klemmung am OR hat er halt lieber, als am Sattelrohr.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. April 2018)

Bei den preiswerten klemmt halt irgendwann die Klemme nicht mehr, was vor allem an der minderwertigen Materialqualität der verwendeten Schrauben liegt. Wenn es anfängt zu nerven, kann man ja zum Schraubenladen gehen. 
Nervig fände ich auch einen Montageständer, der umkippt, sobald man etwas festsitzendes lösen will. Meiner von Velomann (60€) kippt ständig um.


----------



## demlak (19. April 2018)

Gibts eigentlich noch kein Meme zu dieser immer wieder aufkommenden Montageständerdiskussion?


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch kein Meme zu dieser immer wieder aufkommenden Montageständerdiskussion?



Wenn Lidl das Teil nun mal jedes Jahr bringt? Scheint keiner zu kaufen den Mist, sonst hätten sie wohl nicht so viele davon.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (19. April 2018)

Oder er verkauft sich super. Und kommt deswegen immer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (19. April 2018)

Sowas lässt das Sparer-Schrauberherz höher schlagen. Das Ding zieht Kunden in den Laden. Sonst hätte Aldi das nicht nachgemacht.
Auf sowas stehen die Leute. Ging mir ja genauso. Hab's auch nicht bereut.


----------



## Seb_87 (19. April 2018)

Hab auch den von Lidl... Bin aber durch sehr glückliche umstände höchst günstig an einen Feedback Sports gekommen... Der ist natürlich klasse


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2018)

andre_hd schrieb:


> Ist der Park Tool soviel besser, bzw taugt er oder muss man noch mehr investieren? Gibt ja einige nicht so tolle Reviews


Ich hab zuhause das Teil von Lidl und in der Werkstatt den Park Tool. Mit dem Parktool bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht übermäßig glücklich. Die Klemmung ist mit einem Konus gegen Verdrehen gesichert. Und das sogar so gut, dass ein bewusstes verstellen der Klemmung schön fummelig wird.

Beim Lidl/Aldi/sonstwas-Ständer gabs über die Jahre auch immer mal kleine Updates. Meiner hält zB auch gut am Sitzrohr, wenn er ordentlich zugeknallt ist. Allerdings Ecken je nach Rad schon mal die Pedale an, weil der Ausleger nicht der längste ist.

Und sind wir mal ehrlich:  90% der Leute hier haben so selten ein Rad am Montageständer, dass ein billiges Teil völlig reichen würde. Da schlägt eher die Edelbiker-Mentalität durch


----------



## GoldenerGott (21. April 2018)

Ich bin mit dem Xtreme von Rose mit den festen Füßen seit 20 Jahren zufrieden. Die Schraube der Klemmung musste ich einmal tauschen, weil sie ausgenudelt war. Da muss man dann basteln können, weil es keine Standardschraube ist. Klemmt aber gut. Kann das Bike auch an der Sattelstütze in der Luft halten, gerade so auch mit montiertem Vorderrad. Bike auf den Kopf drehen geht auch. Man braucht aber Platz, weil er sich nicht zusammenklappen lässt. Die Klemmung klemmt zwar gut, hat aber den Schönheitsfehler, dass man vor dem Anziehen immer die Schraube weiter zudrehen muss, weil die Übersetzung vom Hebel unglücklich gewählt ist.


----------



## dragonjackson (21. April 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Not again!!!
Dann eher noch über RCZ Rückgaberecht diskutieren...


----------



## toastet (21. April 2018)

Jedes mal wenn der Lidl Ständer kommt, kommt auch die Diskussion 

Und bei jedem RCZ-Angebot eben die andere, Forum ist sehr vorhesehbar


----------



## hardtails (21. April 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn der Lidl Ständer kommt



Du Schwein!


----------



## platt_ziege (21. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Du Schwein!


wär ich doch bloss nochmal jung...
heute ist das mit dem ständer eher ne glückssache :-(


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wär ich doch bloss nochmal jung...
> heute ist das mit dem ständer eher ne glückssache :-(


Bei physischen Erektionsproblemen sind es noch ca. 8 Jahre bis zum ersten Herzinfarkt, hat das Gesundheitsfernsehen gesagt.


----------



## pAn1c (21. April 2018)

2 Schaschlikspieße, und rein mit der Bahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (21. April 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei physischen Erektionsproblemen sind es noch ca. 8 Jahre bis zum ersten Herzinfarkt, hat das Gesundheitsfernsehen gesagt.


na toll, danke für die hoffnungsvollen aussichten, dann kann ich ja doch noch mit profi daunhilling anfangen, nen motorrad schein machen und mir ne ducati kaufen, fallschirmspringen und auf fernsehtürme klettern ;-)
und wieviel zeit hat man bei psychischen?


pAn1c schrieb:


> 2 Schaschlikspieße, und rein mit der Bahre.


alles schon versucht, schienen, aufpumpen, abschnüren, hammer, zangen, autobatterie, viagra en masse, keine chance.
warte jetzt auf ne spendernudel, auch wenn sie mit sicherheit deutlich kleiner sein wird :-(


----------



## bs99 (23. April 2018)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Nicht das "klassische" Schnäpchen, aber im Vergleich zum regulären Preis....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


57mm Hub bei 160mm Federweg... wieder ein Bike dass man mit maximal 85kg fahren kann


----------



## decay (23. April 2018)




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Du Schwein!


Auch das kommt immer wieder.


----------



## nosaint77 (24. April 2018)

Wo ist die vom Niveau her anzusiedeln... im Vergleich zur RS Pike? Hab ein Trail-hardtail wo die passen würde...



Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Fox 34 Grip 150mm, Boost. Bei Hibike für 399€
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdea...m_medium=email&utm_campaign=20180424-qd-fdgfx


----------



## osbow (25. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Noch bis 30.04.18 33% Rabatt auf jedes Kettenblatt bei Superstar-Components
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 722215



Eine Frage zu den Kettenblättern. Der Offset wird hier bei Boost mit 0 und bei Standard mit 3 mm angegeben. Aber eigentlich benötigt man bei z. B. Race Face 3 mm bei Boost und 6 mm bei Standard?


----------



## xlacherx (25. April 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Kettenblättern. Der Offset wird hier bei Boost mit 0 und bei Standard mit 3 mm angegeben. Aber eigentlich benötigt man bei z. B. Race Face 3 mm bei Boost und 6 mm bei Standard?



Das kenn ich so von Sram. Da dort dei Kurbeln immer gleich sind. 

RaceFace macht das glaub zum Teil über die Kurbel selbst, bzw hat halt von Haus aus immer eine etwas andere Kettenlinie.


----------



## MrBrightside (25. April 2018)

Sram Longspindle Kurbeln haben normal 6mm, Boost 3mm.
Shortspindle nur normal und 0mm.

RF hat nur eine Kettenlinie für Normal und Boost bei einfach Kurbeln.


----------



## osbow (25. April 2018)

Ja, und bei Woolftooth z. B. werden für Race Face andere Werte angegeben, als hier bei Superstar. Deshalb bin ich etwas irritiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (25. April 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Ja, und bei Woolftooth z. B. werden für Race Face andere Werte angegeben, als hier bei Superstar. Deshalb bin ich etwas irritiert.


Die original Kettenlinie ist 51mm.
Wolthtooth bietet 49mm und 52mm(Boost)
Superstar dann wohl 52mm und 55mm - macht eigentlich keinen Sinn.

Irgendwer macht hier was verkehrt.

Hat das Originalkettenblatt ein Offset?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Die original Kettenlinie ist 51mm.
> Wolthtooth bietet 49mm und 52mm(Boost)
> Superstar dann wohl 52mm und 55mm - macht eigentlich keinen Sinn.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir das 0mm für meine Truvativ Descendant 6k geholt. Ob die Kettenlinie anders ist werde ich sehen. Hinten ist ne Hope Singlespeed. Ist also egal.


----------



## marky-YT (25. April 2018)

Ich wollte dort auch gern zuschlagen und mir dieses Blatt: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/raptor-chainring-104bcd-narrow-wide.htm für meine 2fach Race Face Turbine Kurbel holen um auf einfach umzurüsten. Da das Hinterrad boost ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass es bereits eine passende Kurbel ist. Passt das?


----------



## MrBrightside (25. April 2018)

.


----------



## hasardeur (25. April 2018)

BB30 Kurbeln haben bei SRAM 0 mm Offset, BSA (GXP) Kurbeln mit Boost 3 mm und Standard sind 6 mm.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> BB30 Kurbeln haben bei SRAM 0 mm Offset, BSA (GXP) Kurbeln mit Boost 3 mm und Standard sind 6 mm.


Oha... dann liege ich ja 6mm von jetzigen Kettenblatt entfernt? Ist der Offset nach innen oder außen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (25. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Oha... dann liege ich ja 6mm von jetzigen Kettenblatt entfernt? Ist der Offset nach innen oder außen?


Der offset geht von der Kurbel weg, nach innen zum Tretlager.


----------



## MrBrightside (25. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> BB30 Kurbeln haben bei SRAM 0 mm Offset, BSA (GXP) Kurbeln mit Boost 3 mm und Standard sind 6 mm.


Nein. Bei BB30 gab es Longspindle und Shortspindle Versionen.
Seit Boost und Eagle gibt es nur noch Longspindle.

Die 0mm Offset gibt es jetzt nicht mehr von Sram.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2018)

Ich habe gerade meine Truvativ Descendant 6k GXP Kurbel angeschaut. Die hat ein Eagle Blatt dran, welches nicht nach irgendwelchem Offset ausschaut.


----------



## MrBrightside (25. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine Truvativ Descendant 6k GXP Kurbel angeschaut. Die hat ein Eagle Blatt dran, welches nicht nach irgendwelchem Offset ausschaut.


Ist halt ne Boost-Kurbel mit 3mm Offset-Blatt. Die 3mm sind ja nicht viel.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ist halt ne Boost-Kurbel mit 3mm Offset-Blatt. Die 3mm sind ja nicht viel.


Ne Boost Kurbel an einem non boost Rad?


----------



## MrBrightside (25. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ne Boost Kurbel an einem non boost Rad?


Ah, ok bei OEM gibt's immer so Sondersachen. Dann hast vielleicht wirklich ne Shortspindle. 
Die gibt es nur nicht mehr als Aftermarket-Version.


----------



## 2WheelsTobi (26. April 2018)

Moin zusammen,
wie fallen die Endura Singletrack III Shorts aus? Reicht für Jeansweite 35-36 wirklich L?

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Seb_87 (26. April 2018)

2WheelsTobi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wie fallen die Endura Singletrack III Shorts aus? Reicht für Jeansweite 35-36 wirklich L?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Lt. Tabelle brauche ich L... Und trage sonst 32


----------



## cxfahrer (26. April 2018)

Hm, ich habe Weite 33...? Und wie fallen die von der Länge aus..???


----------



## mike79 (26. April 2018)

2WheelsTobi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wie fallen die Endura Singletrack III Shorts aus? Reicht für Jeansweite 35-36 wirklich L?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...




Ich brauche bei Jeansweite 36 eindeutig die XL....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (26. April 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Endura Singletrack III Short



danke! beste Hose, gleich nomma zwei bestellt  ich hab xxl bei 66cm oberschenkelumfang (hüfte 36)


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und warum bestellt man dann nicht direkt in dem Shop mit dem Angebot?



Weil man manchmal dann alles bei einem Shop bestellen kann und nicht die Bestpreise anderer abklappern muss. Ich bestelle sehr gern bei Bike-Components aber auch die haben manchmal nicht die besten Preise, aber ein riesiges Sortiment. Da nehm ich die Preisgarantie her und bekomme alles was ich brauche von einem Anbieter.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> danke! beste Hose, gleich nomma zwei bestellt  ich hab xxl bei 66cm oberschenkelumfang (hüfte 36)


Raschelt die? Ich habe eine Platzangst Snakebite Hose die ich zwar bequem finde usw. aber die raschelt beim Treten dermaßen, dass mir das schon auf den Nerv geht und ich fahre Hope Naben, das will schon was heißen.


----------



## null-2wo (26. April 2018)

raschelt schon, aber ich finds nicht sehr laut  hab jetzt keinen dezibel-wert zur hand. im straßenverkehr hört man es kaum.


----------



## toastet (26. April 2018)

Den Best-Price-Kram gibt es doch in gefühlt 9 von 10 Shops heute. Hab damit in der Regel aber nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. BC ist da oft nicht mitgegangen, selbst wenn es bei nem 80-100 Euro Teil nur um 2-3 Euro ging. Dazu werden gerne mal bei verschiedenen Shops Bedingungen dazu gedichtet, die so nicht auf der Best-Price-Seite stehen wie z.B. ne Bindung an die Größe bei Klamotten. 
In der Regel ist es da wie beschrieben, den Kram einfach bei dem anderen Shop gleich zu dem Preis kaufen ist deutlich freundlicher für die Nerven.


----------



## mike79 (26. April 2018)

Kann man auch anders sehen...

Wenn man echt Happy ist mit einem Shop (bei mir Bike Components) zahl ich auch gern mal mal die 2/3 Euro mehr für das gleiche Zeugs....

Und wenn mehr Unterschied hab ich mit dem best price durchaus gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## bugfix (26. April 2018)

Zumindest was die großen Shops angeht sind deren Leistungen doch im Prinzip alle gleich, von daher kaufe ich meist auch einfach da, wo's günstig ist. "Sympathisch" sind die Versender m.E. alle gleichermaßen.


----------



## null-2wo (26. April 2018)

Ich bestell tatsächlich meistens bei bike24. viel teurer ist das (auf den kompletten warenkorb) auch nicht. aber ich kann die artikel deutlich feiner filtern. das ewige durchsuchen bei bc frustriert mich...


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> raschelt schon, aber ich finds nicht sehr laut  hab jetzt keinen dezibel-wert zur hand. im straßenverkehr hört man es kaum.


Ja gut. Damit bin ich ja nicht auf der Straße unterwegs sondern im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Ich bestell tatsächlich meistens bei bike24. viel teurer ist das (auf den kompletten warenkorb) auch nicht. aber ich kann die artikel deutlich feiner filtern. das ewige durchsuchen bei bc frustriert mich...


Lustig, dass du das sagst. Ich finde Bike24 echt unübersichtlich und die Suche funktioniert auch nicht so gut. Da nehm ich lieber BC. Bei denen habe ich schon mehrere Male Best Price beantragt und bekommen. Bisher wurde noch nichts abgelehnt.


----------



## null-2wo (26. April 2018)

raschelt hält ein bisschen, wie ne radhose halt. Nicht übermäßig. 

ich komm mit den filtern bei bike24 gut zurecht, da muss ich mich z. b. bei den bremsen nicht durch tausend ersatzteile scrollen.


----------



## jimmy_bod (26. April 2018)

Bike24, Bike-Components, Bike-Discount.... Alle 3 werden von mir genutzt und alle 3 haben ihre Daseinsberechtigungen.
Wovon ich abraten kann ist beim Bike-Kauf: Fahrrad-XXL
Die haben mir ein Ghost Lanao Kinderfahrrad geschickt und zwar mit einer um das Steuerrohr umwickelten Hydraulikleitung der VR Bremse. Das Ding war beim Lenken kurz vorm Abreissen... Hätte bei einem Laien fürs Kind zu einem schlimmen Unfall führen können.

Zur Enduro Hose:
Ich habe die in M & L bestellt. Meine Jeans Weite ist 33/34 - Mal sehen welche besser passt. Eine geht dann zurück.


----------



## pAn1c (26. April 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Zur Enduro Hose:
> Ich habe die in M & L bestellt. Meine Jeans Weite ist 33/34 - Mal sehen welche besser passt. Eine geht dann zurück.


Ich habe l und xl bestellt, Hosenweite 33.
Ich tippe, die l könnte schon fast zu klein sein.


----------



## HeikeK (26. April 2018)

Mein Mann hat Hosenweite 33, ich habe jetzt L bestellt (bin mir fast sicher, dass er die Hummvee auch in L hat) und hoffe das Beste.


----------



## blackforest29r (26. April 2018)

DIe bestellten Größen wundern mich ein wenig. Habe etwa 80cm Hosenbundumfang. Wegen muskulöser Oberschenkel brauche ich eine 32er-Weite mit passendem Schnitt. Das entspricht laut Tabelle sogar noch Größe S. Daher habe ich mir die Größen S und M bestellt. Größe L hatte ich noch nie.

Oben kann ich mittlerweile teilweise sogar XS tragen (H & M), weil der Durschnittsdeutsche immer fetter wird und sich so die Größen verschieben. Vor 10 Jahren war das noch Größe M.

EDIT:
Hier die passenden Größen in Zoll (amazon.com):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (26. April 2018)

blackforest29r schrieb:


> DIe bestellten Größen wundern mich ein wenig. Habe etwa 80cm Hosenbundumfang. Wegen muskulöser Oberschenkel brauche ich eine 32er-Weite mit passendem Schnitt. Das entspricht laut Tabelle sogar noch Größe S. Daher habe ich mir die Größen S und M bestellt. Größe L hatte ich noch nie.
> 
> Oben kann ich mittlerweile teilweise sogar XS tragen (H & M), weil der Durschnittsdeutsche immer fetter wird und sich so die Größen verschieben. Vor 10 Jahren war das noch Größe M.
> 
> ...


Komische Größenangaben.
Bei Bergfreund ist die weite wie folgt angegeben:


----------



## blackforest29r (26. April 2018)

Die angegebenen Größen bei Bergfreunde sind praktisch identisch. Nur sind sie in Zentimeter angegeben.

Beispiel Größe S:
31"–33", 79–84cm

79 / 2,54 = 31,10
84 / 2,54 = 33,07


----------



## demlak (26. April 2018)

blackforest29r schrieb:


> DIe bestellten Größen wundern mich ein wenig. Habe etwa 80cm Hosenbundumfang. Wegen muskulöser Oberschenkel brauche ich eine 32er-Weite mit passendem Schnitt. Das entspricht laut Tabelle sogar noch Größe S. Daher habe ich mir die Größen S und M bestellt. Größe L hatte ich noch nie.
> 
> Oben kann ich mittlerweile teilweise sogar XS tragen (H & M), weil der Durschnittsdeutsche immer fetter wird und sich so die Größen verschieben. Vor 10 Jahren war das noch Größe M.
> 
> ...



siehe: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-teile-laber-thread.747673/page-98#post-15151474


----------



## Iron-Mike (26. April 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> danke! beste Hose, gleich nomma zwei bestellt  ich hab xxl bei 66cm oberschenkelumfang (hüfte 36)



Dem Dank schliesse ich mich an, habe auch gleich zwei bestellt. 
Vielen Dank für den Link


----------



## nosaint77 (26. April 2018)

Können wir zur Abwechslung mal wieder über Ständer reden? Also ich war heute bei Lidl, hab keinen Ständer bekommen


----------



## hardtails (26. April 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Können wir zur Abwechslung mal wieder über Ständer reden? Also ich war heute bei Lidl, hab keinen Ständer bekommen



Bei der Umgebung...
Aber hättest ja mal Bilder auf deinem Handy anschauen können zur Unterstützung


----------



## fone (27. April 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Den Best-Price-Kram gibt es doch in gefühlt 9 von 10 Shops heute. Hab damit in der Regel aber nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. BC ist da oft nicht mitgegangen, selbst wenn es bei nem 80-100 Euro Teil nur um 2-3 Euro ging. Dazu werden gerne mal bei verschiedenen Shops Bedingungen dazu gedichtet, die so nicht auf der Best-Price-Seite stehen wie z.B. ne Bindung an die Größe bei Klamotten.
> In der Regel ist es da wie beschrieben, den Kram einfach bei dem anderen Shop gleich zu dem Preis kaufen ist deutlich freundlicher für die Nerven.


Vorgestern das erste mal "Preis Alert" bei BC probiert, 1 Stunde später wurde er akzeptiert. Shimano Bremsscheiben 203mm um je 3 Euro auf H&S-Niveau reduziert.

Kann mit vorstellen, dass auch nicht bei jedem Shop mitgegangen wird. Mit RCZ-Links braucht man denen sicher nicht kommen.
Oder irgendwas in Übersee, oder kleine Shops, die eh nicht liefern können... etc. 
Meine nicht lieferbaren Klamotten bei fucktionelles sind immer noch als lieferbar im Shop. Zu einem außergewöhnlichen Preis.


----------



## fone (27. April 2018)

*oops*


----------



## Asko (27. April 2018)

SRAM/TRUVATIV Kurbelsatz X0 Carbon 175/73mm GXP Schwarz/Rot 1f* mit 1x10fach Kettenblatt für 159,99€

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=21032

Edit: wolltes eigentlich in den Schnäppchen Thread posten, aber hier tuts es vermutlich auch


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2018)

blackforest29r schrieb:


> DIe bestellten Größen wundern mich ein wenig. Habe etwa 80cm Hosenbundumfang. Wegen muskulöser Oberschenkel brauche ich eine 32er-Weite mit passendem Schnitt. Das entspricht laut Tabelle sogar noch Größe S. Daher habe ich mir die Größen S und M bestellt. Größe L hatte ich noch nie.
> 
> Oben kann ich mittlerweile teilweise sogar XS tragen (H & M), weil der Durschnittsdeutsche immer fetter wird und sich so die Größen verschieben. Vor 10 Jahren war das noch Größe M.
> 
> ...





blackforest29r schrieb:


> Die angegebenen Größen bei Bergfreunde sind praktisch identisch. Nur sind sie in Zentimeter angegeben.
> 
> Beispiel Größe S:
> 31"–33", 79–84cm
> ...


Hätte ich danach bestellt hätte ich vermutlich M genommen und eine Retoure gehabt.
Ich trage mit 1,90m Bundweite 33/34 und hab die letzten Bikeshorts (Platzangst, Pearl Izumi) in XL gekauft. Entsprechend auch bei Endura XL bestellt und passt. L wäre auch noch knapp gegangen aber bei XL ist jetzt noch Luft um im Winter mehr drunter zu ziehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (28. April 2018)

Bei mir ist es L geworden, 33er Bundweite.
Auch wenn die Beine recht wenig Luft haben.
XL ist am Bein weiter, aber am Bund zu groß.

Noch besser ist da die Vaude von BC. L passt gut am Bund, und die Beine sind angenehm weit.


----------



## weisswurst20 (28. April 2018)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich einen Riesigen Fahrradkarton sicher von England hierher bekomme? (Hab einen Kumpel der in England wohnt, aber hat noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Versand sperriger Güter)
Auf das Pinnacle Lithium 5 gibt es 30% Rabatt mit ebay Italien Aktion kombiniert mit ebay Uk Aktion

https://www.mydealz.de/gutscheine/e...zung-der-app-3x-100eur-rabatt-moglich-1165232

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pinnacle...hash=item1ca881258a:m:mOZGIIxE7fGWu3nyBET0iQQ


----------



## Epictetus (28. April 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Vorgestern das erste mal "Preis Alert" bei BC probiert, 1 Stunde später wurde er akzeptiert. Shimano Bremsscheiben 203mm um je 3 Euro auf H&S-Niveau reduziert.
> 
> Kann mit vorstellen, dass auch nicht bei jedem Shop mitgegangen wird. Mit RCZ-Links braucht man denen sicher nicht kommen.
> Oder irgendwas in Übersee, oder kleine Shops, die eh nicht liefern können... etc.
> Meine nicht lieferbaren Klamotten bei fucktionelles sind immer noch als lieferbar im Shop. Zu einem außergewöhnlichen Preis.



Das sicher nicht, aber alles was legit und in Deutschland aus Deutschland angeboten wird. Bei mir hat dort bislang auch alles funktioniert.


----------



## nosaint77 (28. April 2018)

weisswurst20 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich einen Riesigen Fahrradkarton sicher von England hierher bekomme?



CRC hat per DHL international ein bike im Bikekarton geschickt, ging flott und problemlos. Preis weiß ich nicht, da kostenlos gewesen.


----------



## nosaint77 (28. April 2018)

bomberia schrieb:


> Pike RC 27,5 150 Boost für 379,-
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-pike-rc-27,5-solo-air-150-tapered-boost-716687



Wenn ich richtig liege, ist das Modelljahr 2016 und mit dem einfachstem Innenleben. Wäre die Gabel ne Steigerung zur Rock Shox Reba? Soll an ein Trail Hardtail wo die reba drin ist. Die Reba überzeugt mich gar nicht, aber das hardtail wird hauptsächlich von meiner besseren Hälfte auf S0 trails bewegt.


----------



## Goddi8 (28. April 2018)

weisswurst20 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich einen Riesigen Fahrradkarton sicher von England hierher bekomme? (Hab einen Kumpel der in England wohnt, aber hat noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Versand sperriger Güter)
> Auf das Pinnacle Lithium 5 gibt es 30% Rabatt mit ebay Italien Aktion kombiniert mit ebay Uk Aktion
> 
> https://www.mydealz.de/gutscheine/e...zung-der-app-3x-100eur-rabatt-moglich-1165232
> ...


Mit http://www.dercourier.de habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## jammerlappen (28. April 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig liege, ist das Modelljahr 2016 und mit dem einfachstem Innenleben. Wäre die Gabel ne Steigerung zur Rock Shox Reba? Soll an ein Trail Hardtail wo die reba drin ist. Die Reba überzeugt mich gar nicht, aber das hardtail wird hauptsächlich von meiner besseren Hälfte auf S0 trails bewegt.


Geht eigentlich nur für Enduro gut...

Trail ist derzeit einklich nur die aktuelle 34...


----------



## damage0099 (28. April 2018)

Kamelle schrieb:


> 68% auf Schuhe
> https://www.hibike.de/hibike-quickd...m_medium=email&utm_campaign=20180422-qd-shuse
> 
> 
> ...




Fündig geworden


----------



## hasardeur (28. April 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig liege, ist das Modelljahr 2016 und mit dem einfachstem Innenleben. Wäre die Gabel ne Steigerung zur Rock Shox Reba? Soll an ein Trail Hardtail wo die reba drin ist. Die Reba überzeugt mich gar nicht, aber das hardtail wird hauptsächlich von meiner besseren Hälfte auf S0 trails bewegt.



Ist auf jeden Fall eine Steigerung, wenngleich noch Potential nach oben ist. Reba ist zwei bis drei Klassen drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (28. April 2018)

Die Reba ist ne Klasse Gabel, halt mit 32mm, bis 100mm gut zu gebrauchen. Wenn du mehr Federweg hast, sind sie 35mm Standrohre der Pike schon besser, da diese im Bereich 150mm Federweg nicht so "labberig" sind. Die Dämpfung sollte bei Reba und Pike in der RC Variante gleich aufgebaut sein.


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Die Reba ist ne Klasse Gabel, halt mit 32mm, bis 100mm gut zu gebrauchen. Wenn du mehr Federweg hast, sind sie 35mm Standrohre der Pike schon besser, da diese im Bereich 150mm Federweg nicht so "labberig" sind. Die Dämpfung sollte bei Reba und Pike in der RC Variante gleich aufgebaut sein.



Die Pike hat immer eine Charger Kartusche, die Reba (aktuell) ein offenes Ölbad mit MoCo. Ältere Reba Modelle hatten eine noch simplere Dämpfung. Die beiden Gabeln haben eine völlig unterschiedliche Widmung.


----------



## toastet (29. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Die Dämpfung sollte bei Reba und Pike in der RC Variante gleich aufgebaut sein.



Nö, Pike Charger Dämpfung, Reba Motion Control. Die Moco ist halt gut 15 Jahre alt und mindestens 2 Dämpfungsgenerationen alt, zwischendurch kam ja noch die Mission Control in der Lyrik und Boxxer. Es sind Welten dazwischen. Die Reba ist ja quasi immer noch die alte Pike die 2004 kam, da kann man sich denke ich schon vorstellen was sich seit dem getan hat und das ein Update sicher nicht verkehrt ist, gerade auch mit den 35mm Standrohren bei mehr Federweg als 100-120mm max.


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat vllt wer die Hose in L und passt nicht?
> Würde sie nehmen
> 
> Meine natürlich die
> *Endura Singletrack III Hose kurz*



Habe ich selten bei den Shorts:
An den Oberschenkeln ist sie eng, am Bund hab ich Luft


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Habe ich selten bei den Shorts:
> An den Oberschenkeln ist sie eng, am Bund hab ich Luft


Ich habe auch recht kräftige beine aber ein schmale Taille. Mir passen sie recht gut, sie sollten aber nicht noch enger sein. Was ich mich frage ist, wofür die Taschen seitlich hinten sind. Wenn ich da was reinpack, dann reibt das doch beim Pedalieren an den Beinen.


----------



## mike79 (29. April 2018)

*Fox Racing Shox 34 Float Rhythm 29" 130 Grip 51 Boost Federgabel 2017 189,00€*

https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...ip-51-Boost-Federgabel-2017-Werkstatt-p61616/


Wo ist denn hier der Hacken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marky-YT (29. April 2018)

mike79 schrieb:


> *Fox Racing Shox 34 Float Rhythm 29" 130 Grip 51 Boost Federgabel 2017 189,00€*
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...ip-51-Boost-Federgabel-2017-Werkstatt-p61616/
> 
> ...



Vielleicht weil Rhythem und eigentlich nicht für den Aftermarkt bestimmt...


----------



## demlak (29. April 2018)

130mm, boost, und nur bei einer farbe günstiger.. ist wohl ein ladenhüter


----------



## MrBrightside (29. April 2018)

130mm, Boost und Farbe ist alles gefragt.

Ich tipp auf großen Überschuss und volle Lager.
Jetzt noch der letzte Rest.


----------



## toastet (29. April 2018)

Billigeres Alu und somit schwerer, billigere Beschichtung der Standrohre, Dämpfung ne abgespeckte alte Fit-Version die eigentlich nur in der Zugstufe verstellbar ist weil die Druckstufe nur Hart und Weich 2-Stellungen hat. Im Endeffekt alles was man eigentlich nicht haben will wenn man nur n bisschen Anspruch hat. Dann lieber ne Yari für n bisschen mehr im Ausverkauf.


----------



## MrBrightside (29. April 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Billigeres Alu und somit schwerer, billigere Beschichtung der Standrohre, Dämpfung ne abgespeckte alte Fit-Version die eigentlich nur in der Zugstufe verstellbar ist weil die Druckstufe nur Hart und Weich 2-Stellungen hat. Im Endeffekt alles was man eigentlich nicht haben will wenn man nur n bisschen Anspruch hat. Dann lieber ne Yari für n bisschen mehr im Ausverkauf.


Wiegt bloß ein paar Gramm mehr, wirst keinen Unterschied bezüglich der Beschichtung merken und Grip-Dämpfung funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## JDEM (29. April 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Billigeres Alu und somit schwerer, billigere Beschichtung der Standrohre, Dämpfung ne abgespeckte alte Fit-Version die eigentlich nur in der Zugstufe verstellbar ist weil die Druckstufe nur Hart und Weich 2-Stellungen hat. Im Endeffekt alles was man eigentlich nicht haben will wenn man nur n bisschen Anspruch hat. Dann lieber ne Yari für n bisschen mehr im Ausverkauf.



Die Grip Dämpfung ist für den Preis sehr gut, bietet ne stufenlose Verstellung der Druckstufe wie ne Yari, aber ist leichter und wertiger verarbeitet. Fahre die Gabel von Bike Components schon länger und bin für den Preis sehr zufrieden.


----------



## piilu (29. April 2018)

Laut Forum ist jede Gabel ohne AKW unfahrbar


----------



## JDEM (29. April 2018)

piilu schrieb:


> Laut Forum ist jede Gabel ohne AKW unfahrbar



Stimmt, hab ich schon vergessen...


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2018)

piilu schrieb:


> Laut Forum ist jede Gabel ohne AKW unfahrbar



Und was hat die AWK jetzt mit Dämpfung zu tun?


----------



## MrBrightside (29. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und was hat die AWK jetzt mit Dämpfung zu tun?


Er meinte ja auch AWK, Fast, MSP usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Er meinte ja auch AWK, Fast, MSP usw.



Passt doch gar nicht alles auf einmal in eine einzige Gabel


----------



## MrBrightside (29. April 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Passt doch gar nicht alles auf einmal in eine einzige Gabel


Man passt ja auch den jeweiligen Bedingungen an und baut alles um.
Jetzt aber Schluss hier - ich hör schon Hufe scharren.

Fox Rhythm ist gut, kann man kaufen. Gibt's keinen Haken.


----------



## pAn1c (29. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Man passt ja auch den jeweiligen Bedingungen an und baut alles um.
> Jetzt aber Schluss hier - ich hör schon Hufe scharren.
> 
> Fox Rhythm ist gut, kann man kaufen. Gibt's keinen Haken.


Bleibt aber ne Fox 
Ich mag RS, weil ich alles dran machen kann, und problemlos Ersatzteile bekomme.

Der Preis ist natürlich heiß.


----------



## toastet (29. April 2018)

Für das gebotene ist der Preis ok, ist halt n richtiges Einsteigerteil. Entsprechender Preisverfall wird da einkehren falls ich irgendwann doch wieder tauschen will und habe eben im Nachgang trotzdem die teuren Fox-Wartungskosten. Am Ende bekomme ich halt das, was ich auch zahle, der Großteil des Preises geht eben doch für den Namen weg. Und ja der Vergleich hinkt, bin aber ein Fan, gerade bei Rock Shox mit der einfach Selbstwartung, vom Gebrauchtkauf. Und für knapp 200 Ocken bekomme ich da auch ne gebrauchte Pike die halt um Welten besser ist, den größten Preisverfall hinter sich hat (hat eben auch das 3-4 Fache gekostet) und die ich eben für kleines Geld ganz einfach selber warten kann. Wäre für mich nen No-Brainer selbst wenn ich nicht selber schrauben würde.


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. April 2018)

mike79 schrieb:


> *Fox Racing Shox 34 Float Rhythm 29" 130 Grip 51 Boost Federgabel 2017 189,00€*
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...ip-51-Boost-Federgabel-2017-Werkstatt-p61616/
> 
> ...


Kenn jemand, der sie gekauft hat. Kein Haken.
Is halt die Rhythm statt die Performance.


----------



## JDEM (29. April 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Für das gebotene ist der Preis ok, ist halt n richtiges Einsteigerteil. Entsprechender Preisverfall wird da einkehren falls ich irgendwann doch wieder tauschen will und habe eben im Nachgang trotzdem die teuren Fox-Wartungskosten. Am Ende bekomme ich halt das, was ich auch zahle, der Großteil des Preises geht eben doch für den Namen weg. Und ja der Vergleich hinkt, bin aber ein Fan, gerade bei Rock Shox mit der einfach Selbstwartung, vom Gebrauchtkauf. Und für knapp 200 Ocken bekomme ich da auch ne gebrauchte Pike die halt um Welten besser ist, den größten Preisverfall hinter sich hat (hat eben auch das 3-4 Fache gekostet) und die ich eben für kleines Geld ganz einfach selber warten kann. Wäre für mich nen No-Brainer selbst wenn ich nicht selber schrauben würde.



Nen Einsteigerteil ist ne Rock Shox 30 irgendwas... Die Fox 34 ist auch mit Grip Dämpfung super: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-34-float-grip-review-2016.html
Bei Fox bekommt man mittlerweile (seit Jahren schon) Anleitungen, Ersatzteile und im Falle des Falles hat man auch nen kompetenten Servicepartner. Schade, dass sich hier im Forum echt lange irgendnen Blödsinn hält und immer noch verbreitet wird...


----------



## fone (29. April 2018)

weiß auch nicht was diese fake news immer noch sollen. und zu sram kann man aktuell auch nicht mehr selber einschicken.
das hat früher wenigstens gut funktioniert.


----------



## Dakeyras (29. April 2018)

Als Sport-Import noch den Service gemacht hat wars easy mit Rockshox / Sram. Inzwischen kann man nur noch über den Händler einschicken. 

Inzwischen hat Fox eindeutig die Nase vorn. Man kann als Endkunde einschicken und der Service ist ziemlich schnell. 
Es gibt aber auch top Dokumentation, wenn man es selbst machen möchte. Teile kriegt man auch alle...


----------



## pAn1c (29. April 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Als Sport-Import noch den Service gemacht hat wars easy mit Rockshox / Sram. Inzwischen kann man nur noch über den Händler einschicken.
> 
> Inzwischen hat Fox eindeutig die Nase vorn. Man kann als Endkunde einschicken und der Service ist ziemlich schnell.
> Es gibt aber auch top Dokumentation, wenn man es selbst machen möchte. Teile kriegt man auch alle...


Wenn ich so durch die Shops schaue, ist es definitiv einfacher, für RS Ersatzteile zu bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backinblack76 (29. April 2018)

welcher Ersatzteile braucht man denn ausser Staubdichtungen? Die findet *jeder* auch für Fox.
Ich fahre die Rythm im übrigen und kann sagen, gutes Teil und für das Geld geschenkt.


----------



## veraono (29. April 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Für das gebotene ist der Preis ok, ist halt n richtiges Einsteigerteil. Entsprechender Preisverfall wird da einkehren.


Preisverfall bei 190 eur für eine im Moment neue Fox34? Da würd ich mir andere Sorgen machen,  z.B. ob an deiner avisierten Pike aus dem Bikemarkt dann mittlerweile evtl. nicht nur der Preis (und die Garantie /Gewährleistung!) schon verfallen ist,  sondern vielleicht auch schon andere Dinge wie z.B. Buchsen, Charger....
am Verfall beteiligt sind


----------



## pAn1c (29. April 2018)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> welcher Ersatzteile braucht man denn ausser Staubdichtungen? Die findet *jeder* auch für Fox.
> Ich fahre die Rythm im übrigen und kann sagen, gutes Teil und für das Geld geschenkt.


Ich sehe schon, du hast noch keine komplette Revision einer Gabel durchgeführt.


----------



## EVHD (29. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, du hast noch keine komplette Revision einer Gabel durchgeführt.


Und man sieht das du keine Fox Gabel auseinander genommen hast. Über Fox kann man jede Kleinigkeit beziehen (Topcaps, Airshaft und co.). Alleine das Innenleben einer Fox ist hochwertiger. Und wenn es mal zum Garantiefall kommen sollte, beheben Sie das Problem innerhalb von 48 Stunden (Versand nicht berücksichtigt).

Wenn man den Service durchführen lässt ist die Fox auch nicht teuerer (siehe Fahrrad-Fahrwerk).


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Und man sieht das du keine Fox Gabel auseinander genommen hast. Über Fox kann man jede Kleinigkeit beziehen (Topcaps, Airshaft und co.). Alleine das Innenleben einer Fox ist hochwertiger. Und wenn es mal zum Garantiefall kommen sollte, beheben Sie das Problem innerhalb von 48 Stunden (Versand nicht berücksichtigt).
> 
> Wenn man den Service durchführen lässt ist die Fox auch nicht teuerer (siehe Fahrrad-Fahrwerk).


Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen... Versuche Mal einen Adapter für thalas Gabeln mit ifp Kammer zu bekommen ...


----------



## EVHD (29. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen... Versuche Mal einen Adapter für thalas Gabeln mit ifp Kammer zu bekommen ...


 
Talas meinst du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (29. April 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Und man sieht das du keine Fox Gabel auseinander genommen hast. Über Fox kann man jede Kleinigkeit beziehen (Topcaps, Airshaft und co.). Alleine das Innenleben einer Fox ist hochwertiger. Und wenn es mal zum Garantiefall kommen sollte, beheben Sie das Problem innerhalb von 48 Stunden (Versand nicht berücksichtigt).
> 
> Wenn man den Service durchführen lässt ist die Fox auch nicht teuerer (siehe Fahrrad-Fahrwerk).



Ich bleibe dabei, für die RS Gabeln bekomme ich an "jeder Ecke" Ersatzteile.
Ich zerlege das Teil, setze instand, und fahre wieder.

Ich braucheauch keinen Servicepartner.
34 ist zu wenig, 36 ist zu viel, 35 genau richtig.

Ich bleibe bei RS.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Talas meinst du


Ja genau... Und wo bekomme ich das notwendige Werkzeug zum komplett Service der im Endbenutzer Handbuch beschrieben ist? Richtig niergendwo! 
Das war damit die erste und letzte fox an einem meiner Räder!


----------



## mike79 (29. April 2018)

mike79 schrieb:


> *Fox Racing Shox 34 Float Rhythm 29" 130 Grip 51 Boost Federgabel 2017 189,00€*
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...ip-51-Boost-Federgabel-2017-Werkstatt-p61616/
> 
> ...




Also wegen mir müsst ihr nicht mehr weiter diskutieren....
Ich habe bereits bestellt 

Um das Geld ist es das Risiko schon wert...


----------



## pAn1c (29. April 2018)

mike79 schrieb:


> Also wegen mir müsst ihr nicht mehr weiter diskutieren....
> Ich habe bereits bestellt
> 
> Um das Geld ist es das Risiko schon wert...


Genau, da kannst du nach Garantie besser wegschmeißen, und neu kaufen.

Für den Preis kann man das machen.


----------



## backinblack76 (29. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, du hast noch keine komplette Revision einer Gabel durchgeführt.


kennen wir uns?


----------



## toastet (29. April 2018)

Er brauch dich nicht kennen, die Aussage alleine über die Abstreifer reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## nosaint77 (29. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> 34 ist zu wenig, 36 ist zu viel, 35 genau richtig.


Der einzig fahrbare Standrohrdurchmesser ist 35,01mm


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Der einzig fahrbare Standrohrdurchmesser ist 35,01mm


Find ich persönlich schon einen Ticken zu hart und das wiegt ja dann auch schon wieder zu viel.


----------



## fone (30. April 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Als Sport-Import noch den Service gemacht hat wars easy mit Rockshox / Sram. Inzwischen kann man nur noch über den Händler einschicken.
> 
> Inzwischen hat Fox eindeutig die Nase vorn. Man kann als Endkunde einschicken und der Service ist ziemlich schnell.
> Es gibt aber auch top Dokumentation, wenn man es selbst machen möchte. Teile kriegt man auch alle...


Sport-Import war echt super komfortabel und schnell. Jetzt über Händler ist echt nervig. Da hab ich mir lieber ne Fox Transfer gekauft als die Reverb nochmal einzusenden.


----------



## fone (30. April 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> 34 ist zu wenig, 36 ist zu viel, 35 genau richtig.
> 
> Ich bleibe bei RS.


Wem Mittelmaß reicht, der ist bei RS auch gut aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (30. April 2018)

Rules of mtb:

#1 pick a wheel size and be a dick about it. 

#2 pick a suspension brand and be a dick about it.
#3 pick a drive train and be a dick about it.

Kann beliebig erweitert werden mit Reifenhersteller, Standrohrdurchmesser etc


----------



## backinblack76 (30. April 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Er brauch dich nicht kennen, die Aussage alleine über die Abstreifer reicht vollkommen aus



Hat hier einer die Null gewählt?


----------



## marky-YT (30. April 2018)

Hätte ich gewusst, dass das hier so ausartet  hätte ich den link nicht gepostet... Naja aber dann hätte es wohl wer anders getan... 
Ich fahr ne fox(allerdings performance mit fit Kartusche) und ne RS pike und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden, übrigens an nem 27,5er und nem 29er.
Alles hat seine Berechtigung  

Und nochmal zum Thema: für den Preis ein top Angebot!


----------



## write-only (30. April 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Habe ich selten bei den Shorts:
> An den Oberschenkeln ist sie eng, am Bund hab ich Luft



Geht mir genauso, und ich bin nicht gerade der dünnste am Bauch... und dazu noch dass die im vergleich zur MT500 kaum dehnbar ist macht die Sache auch nicht grade besser. 

Fazit: die 23€ Asuxeo Hosen von Ali sind immer noch die bequemsten.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (30. April 2018)

https://www.bergzeit.de/bike18/
Gibt's mit Code bike18 immer noch für 59€

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Hose und kann was dazu sagen?
Qualität
Passform
Polster

Danke


----------



## toastet (30. April 2018)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> Hat hier einer die Null gewählt?



Muss bei dir geklingelt haben.


----------



## Bench (30. April 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> https://www.bergzeit.de/bike18/
> Gibt's mit Code bike18 immer noch für 59€
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Hose und kann was dazu sagen?
> ...


Jep, hab mit der Hose jetzt 2 RR-Touren á ~40km hinter mir.
Zugegebenermaßen nicht viel, aber ich denke, da kann ich über die Hose schon was sagen.
Quali: Eine der besten BiB-Shorts die ich je besessen habe (hatte aber nie teure, max 80€)
Gilt für Quali allgemein und auch für das Polster.
Passform: Ich bin relativ gut beinander, bei Pearl Izumi hab ich L, passt. Bei Vaude ist L fast zu groß, da würde M passen. Die POC hab ich in M, mann muss sich etwas reinschütteln, aber passt dann gut.


----------



## nosaint77 (30. April 2018)

Mal abgesehen von dem Fanboy herumgebashe, wäre die Fox Rythm (Angebot von BC) auch eine Steigerung zur RS Reba? Die kostet nur knapp die Hälfte was beim Pike-Angebot bei bike-discount fällig ist. 

Zur Info: die Ansprüche sind nicht hoch, es sollte aber schon nen signifikanter Unterschied zur Reba bemerkbar sein. Einsatzzweck: S0 Trails bei 70kg Fahrergewicht, gefordert wird sensibles Ansprechen um die kleinen Unebenheiten rauszufiltern. Letzteres ist bei der Reba unmöglich. Die hängt einfach im SAG und das wars dann ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (30. April 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Jep, hab mit der Hose jetzt 2 RR-Touren á ~40km hinter mir.
> Zugegebenermaßen nicht viel, aber ich denke, da kann ich über die Hose schon was sagen.
> Quali: Eine der besten BiB-Shorts die ich je besessen habe (hatte aber nie teure, max 80€)
> Gilt für Quali allgemein und auch für das Polster.
> Passform: Ich bin relativ gut beinander, bei Pearl Izumi hab ich L, passt. Bei Vaude ist L fast zu groß, da würde M passen. Die POC hab ich in M, mann muss sich etwas reinschütteln, aber passt dann gut.



Hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an. Denkst du das Polster taugt auch für 80 km Touren mir dem MTB?
Und zwecks Größe. Bin 175cm und 74 kg. Sollte M passen oder?


----------



## Bench (30. April 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Bin 175cm und 74 kg. Sollte M passen oder?


Ja, dann noch besser als bei mir.
Ich bin 1,70m mit 80kg.
Und das Polster taugt auch für MTB mit 80km, wenn der Arsch und der Sattel passen 

Und wenn du bei Bergzeit noch was mitbestellst, und auf über 100€ kommst, hätte ich noch nen 10€ Gutschein. Weiß aber nicht, ob der mit den BIKE18 noch zusätzlich funktioniert.


----------



## nosaint77 (30. April 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> vernünftig schmieren und abstimmen.
> 
> zudem hat die rhytm wahrscheinlich 30 mm mehr federweg. somit verändern sich die fahreigenschaften schon recht signifikant.



Meine Reba hat 140mm und ist an einem 27,5“ Neubike (Trail hardtail) verbaut. Die Rhythm wäre zwar ne 29“, aber weil 10mm weniger federweg ist die einbauhöhe nur ~10mm mehr.


----------



## hasardeur (30. April 2018)

Und weshalb schaust Du nicht einfach nach einer passenden Gabel? Gibt doch dauernd Angebote für 27,5“. Wobei ein bisschen Pflege der Reba sicher auch auf die Sprünge helfen würde. Für S0 taugt die allemal. Eine neue Gabel wird ohne Pflege auch bald nicht mehr so toll funktionieren.

Vielleicht ist die Reba aber auch nur falsch/schlecht eingestellt oder hat einen technischen Fehler. Warst Du damit schon einmal bei jemandem, der Ahnung hat?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (30. April 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Ja, dann noch besser als bei mir.
> Ich bin 1,70m mit 80kg.
> Und das Polster taugt auch für MTB mit 80km, wenn der Arsch und der Sattel passen
> 
> Und wenn du bei Bergzeit noch was mitbestellst, und auf über 100€ kommst, hätte ich noch nen 10€ Gutschein. Weiß aber nicht, ob der mit den BIKE18 noch zusätzlich funktioniert.



Danke dir. Das Arsch und Sattel auch kompatibel sein müssen ist klar.
Lass ma mit dem Gutschein. Führt mich nur in Versuchung 
Hab in letzter Zeit eh zu viel bestellt 
Dann werd ich's wohl mal mit der versuchen.
Dazu vielleicht noch ne Assos von BC 
Gibt ja bis morgen auch noch 20%


----------



## erkan1984 (30. April 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Habe ich selten bei den Shorts:
> An den Oberschenkeln ist sie eng, am Bund hab ich Luft


hi, habe 2 bestellt, ggf bleibt also die L über.

Wie lange wartet man bei Bergzeit so für die abwicklung des Auftrages?
Habe zum ersten mal bei denen bestellt.

vg



Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> https://www.bergzeit.de/bike18/
> Gibt's mit Code bike18 immer noch für 59€
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Hose und kann was dazu sagen?
> ...



Ich bin etwas verwirrt bei der Farbe der Hose, ist die nun Navy, also blau, oder Schwarz?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (30. April 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> https://www.bergzeit.de/bike18/
> Gibt's mit Code bike18 immer noch für 59€
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Hose und kann was dazu sagen?
> ...



[QUOTE="erkan1984, post: 15235105, member: 70025"
Ich bin etwas verwirrt bei der Farbe der Hose, ist die nun Navy, also blau, oder Schwarz?
Danke[/QUOTE]

Könnte sehr dunkles blau sein
Mir aber egal. Zieh sie eh nur unter ne Short an


----------



## Bench (30. April 2018)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas verwirrt bei der Farbe der Hose, ist die nun Navy, also blau, oder Schwarz?


Schwarz.
So schwarz wie es nur sein kann.
Außer oben, da ists weiß.


----------



## damage0099 (30. April 2018)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, habe 2 bestellt, ggf bleibt also die L über.
> 
> Wie lange wartet man bei Bergzeit so für die abwicklung des Auftrages?
> Habe zum ersten mal bei denen bestellt.
> ...



Das geht sehr schnell.
Danke für das Angebot, bin bereits versorgt worden


----------



## delphi1507 (30. April 2018)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, habe 2 bestellt, ggf bleibt also die L über.
> 
> Wie lange wartet man bei Bergzeit so für die abwicklung des Auftrages?
> Habe zum ersten mal bei denen bestellt.
> ...


Geht normaler Weise sehr fix... Aber morgen ist Feiertag...


----------



## nosaint77 (30. April 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Schwarz.
> So schwarz wie es nur sein kann.
> Außer oben, da ists weiß.



Stimmt nicht. Leg mal bei Sonnenlicht was richtig schwarzes daneben. Ist eher was bläulich schwarzes...


----------



## erkan1984 (30. April 2018)

bei meiner bestellung scheint was schief gegangen zu sein, 
hat noch wer eine der endura III in L zum abgeben?

vg


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Mai 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> https://www.bergzeit.de/bike18/
> Gibt's mit Code bike18 immer noch für 59€
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Hose und kann was dazu sagen?
> ...


Ach, nach einigem Hin und Her und Größen raussuchen und vergleichen wollte ich dann um 00:01 Uhr aufs Knöpfchen drücken - und zack, da war der Gutschein abgelaufen.
Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass ich bei POC im Vergleich zu Gore und Pearl Izumi und eigentlich allen anderen Polsterhosen bisher wohl eher zu S anstatt M tendieren sollte.

Jetzt bin ich gerade am Überlegen, ob ich bei den -20% bei BC für Assos zuschlagen soll (hier dann anscheinend wieder in M)...


----------



## Jonas-313 (1. Mai 2018)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> bei meiner bestellung scheint was schief gegangen zu sein,
> hat noch wer eine der endura III in L zum abgeben?
> 
> vg


... hast ne PN

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI M2-A01W mit Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy_bod (1. Mai 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an. Denkst du das Polster taugt auch für 80 km Touren mir dem MTB?
> Und zwecks Größe. Bin 175cm und 74 kg. Sollte M passen oder?



Ich hatte M und L daheim.... bin 180cm und wiege 85 Kg.
Gepasst haben beide, aber die L war perfekt, vor allem die Länge der Hosenträger. Diese BiB ist super angenehm zu tragen und das Sitzpolster auch rel. fest/hart. Man muss aber sagen, dass die Sitzpolster rel. schmal sind. Meine Sitzhöcker sind schmale 11-12 cm auseinander und hier passt das Polster gut... Wenn jemand 13+ hat, könnte es knapp werden.


----------



## dani08051991 (1. Mai 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat vllt wer die Hose in L und passt nicht?
> Würde sie nehmen


Servus, hab die blaue und die schwarze in L und würd sie zurückschicken. Kann sie auch dir gern schicken bin allerdings aus Österreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (1. Mai 2018)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Servus, hab die blaue und die schwarze in L und würd sie zurückschicken. Kann sie auch dir gern schicken bin allerdings aus Österreich.


Hi,
danke für das Angebot, bin bereits fündig geworden.
Habe meinen Post editiert.


----------



## nosaint77 (2. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Und nun 20% auf alles den gesamten Mai. Scheint nicht sooo gut zu Laufen bei superstar-components
> 
> Code:
> *20MAY18*



Die könnten auch einfach die Preise generell um 20% senken, so oft wie da Codes rausgehauen werden...


----------



## mike79 (2. Mai 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Die könnten auch einfach die Preise generell um 20% senken, so oft wie da Codes rausgehauen werden...




Hat bestimmt nicht die gleiche Wirkung auf das Einkaufsverhalten


----------



## AnAx (2. Mai 2018)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> Gilt nicht für alle Produkte, nur „Made in UK“ also nicht für zB Hope F20 Titanachsen



Auf die Titanachsen gibt es doch 50% mit dem Code BARGAIN, du brauchst allerdings noch einen ‚Füllartikel‘ um über 60£ zu kommen. Gilt für Artikel aus dieser Auswahl: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/shop/mountain/special-offers/?page=1


----------



## fone (2. Mai 2018)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst, dass das hier so ausartet  hätte ich den link nicht gepostet...


Alles gut.  Das gehört dazu.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Mai 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Auf die Titanachsen gibt es doch 50% mit dem Code BARGAIN, du brauchst allerdings noch einen ‚Füllartikel‘ um über 60£ zu kommen. Gilt für Artikel aus dieser Auswahl: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/shop/mountain/special-offers/?page=1


Ich habe das Kettenblatt seit ein paar Tagen dran. Es schaut gut aus, ist aber sehr laut, als wäre das Blatt verschlissen. Das Sram Narrow Wide war flüsterleise. Ich muss sagen, dass ich Singlespeed mit Halflink Chain fahre. Die passt wohl nicht zum Superstar KB. Ich habe mir mal eine normale Kette bestellt. Mal schauen wie die sich so macht.


----------



## StoKa (2. Mai 2018)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Servus, hab die blaue und die schwarze in L und würd sie zurückschicken. Kann sie auch dir gern schicken bin allerdings aus Österreich.



Servus, ich würd die beiden in L nehmen, falls noch möglich.
Hab die blaue und schwarze aus Versehen in XXL bestellt und die sind mir wesentlich zu groß...
Falls jemand Bedarf an XXL hat, könnt ich diese auch jemandem zukommen lassen.
Morgen Mittag schick ich die Hosen ansonsten wieder zurück, falls niemand Interesse hat.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe das Kettenblatt seit ein paar Tagen dran. Es schaut gut aus, ist aber sehr laut, als wäre das Blatt verschlissen. Das Sram Narrow Wide war flüsterleise. Ich muss sagen, dass ich Singlespeed mit Halflink Chain fahre. Die passt wohl nicht zum Superstar KB. Ich habe mir mal eine normale Kette bestellt. Mal schauen wie die sich so macht.



Habe auch das SC-KB jetzt eine Runde getestet. Geräuschentwicklung gab es keine. Das zu 50% verschlissene Blackspire Snaggletooth war dagegen richtig laut (mit neuer Kette).


----------



## BigJohn (2. Mai 2018)

StoKa schrieb:


> Servus, ich würd die beiden in L nehmen, falls noch möglich.
> Hab die blaue und schwarze aus Versehen in XXL bestellt und die sind mir wesentlich zu groß...
> Falls jemand Bedarf an XXL hat, könnt ich diese auch jemandem zukommen lassen.
> Morgen Mittag schick ich die Hosen ansonsten wieder zurück, falls niemand Interesse hat.


Zu welchem Kurs hast du geordert? Scheinen jetzt wieder teurer zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StoKa (2. Mai 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zu welchem Kurs hast du geordert? Scheinen jetzt wieder teurer zu sein


Wurden zu 27,98 € je Stück geordert und kosten nun wieder 48,97 € je Stück.
Würde Sie selbstverständlich zu meinem EK plus Versand abgeben, wenn ich jemandem damit eine Freude machen kann.
Können bei Interesse ja alles Weitere dann per PN klären.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Mai 2018)

StoKa schrieb:


> Wurden zu 27,98 € je Stück geordert und kosten nun wieder 48,97 € je Stück.
> Würde Sie selbstverständlich zu meinem EK plus Versand abgeben, wenn ich jemandem damit eine Freude machen kann.
> Können bei Interesse ja alles Weitere dann per PN klären.


Ich stehe grade auf dem Schlauch. Wenn ich den Zitaten folge, lande ich bei der Endura Singletrack III und der Vaude Garbanzo Pro. Die sind wesentlich teurer.


----------



## StoKa (2. Mai 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich stehe grade auf dem Schlauch. Wenn ich den Zitaten folge, lande ich bei der Endura Singletrack III und der Vaude Garbanzo Pro. Die sind wesentlich teurer.



Es handelt sich um diese hier: https://www.bergfreunde.de/endura-singletrack-iii-short-radhose/


----------



## Bench (2. Mai 2018)

Würde mich auch für eine L melden, falls jemand noch eine übrig hat.

edit: Hat sich schon jemand gemeldet 
edit2: Ist erledigt


----------



## jimmy_bod (2. Mai 2018)

Ich habe noch eine *L in Blau* hier - und würde diese gerne gegen eine *M in Schwarz* tauschen.

VG, Jimmy


----------



## damage0099 (2. Mai 2018)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Auch als 29x2.6 für 19,90. Beide allerdings mit Cube-Logo.



nicht bestellbar?

der hier:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-nobby-nic-evo-ps-29x2,60-tle-faltreifen-737146   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (2. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe das Kettenblatt seit ein paar Tagen dran. Es schaut gut aus, ist aber sehr laut, als wäre das Blatt verschlissen. Das Sram Narrow Wide war flüsterleise. Ich muss sagen, dass ich Singlespeed mit Halflink Chain fahre. Die passt wohl nicht zum Superstar KB. Ich habe mir mal eine normale Kette bestellt. Mal schauen wie die sich so macht.



Also ich hab mir dort ein Ovales NW Blatt bestellt. Bin es jetzt ca. 60km gefahren. Kette ist eine 11-Fach XT. Geräusche kann ich keine feststellen. Läuft unauffällig gut. 
Ich geh stark davon aus, dass es an deiner Kette liegt


----------



## mike79 (2. Mai 2018)

Eine der Endura Hosen in XL und schwarz würde hier ein neues Zuhause finden falls sie jemand nicht passen sollte.....


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Mai 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir dort ein Ovales NW Blatt bestellt. Bin es jetzt ca. 60km gefahren. Kette ist eine 11-Fach XT. Geräusche kann ich keine feststellen. Läuft unauffällig gut.
> Ich geh stark davon aus, dass es an deiner Kette liegt


Werde ich sehen, wenn ich die KMC Z510HX montiere. Komischerweise hat sich das Sram Kettenblatt unbeeindruckt von der KMC Half Link Kette gezeigt. Diese ist auch fast neu, sodass Verschleiß ausgeschlossen werden kann. Es knarzt schon, wenn ich im Stand die Kette von oben und unten zusammendrücke.


----------



## veraono (2. Mai 2018)

Laufen die Laschen auf dem dickeren/stärkeren Bereich vom Blatt? Hatte ich mal beim Bmx mit irgend einer Heavy Duty Kette und jedenfalls das Superstar Nw KB das ich hab, finde ich recht wenig ausgefräst.
Nur aus Interesse,  Narrow wide KB und Half Link weils für die Mtb Kurbel keine Direct Mount KB mit "normalen"  Zähnen gibt?


niconj schrieb:


> Werde ich sehen, wenn ich die KMC Z510HX montiere. Komischerweise hat sich das Sram Kettenblatt unbeeindruckt von der KMC Half Link Kette gezeigt. Diese ist auch fast neu, sodass Verschleiß ausgeschlossen werden kann. Es knarzt schon, wenn ich im Stand die Kette von oben und unten zusammendrücke.


----------



## MrBrightside (2. Mai 2018)

Narrow-wide und Halflink passt irgendwie eh nicht zusammen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Mai 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Nur aus Interesse,  Narrow wide KB und Half Link weils für die Mtb Kurbel keine Direct Mount KB mit "normalen"  Zähnen gibt?



Das und weil das Blau genau das der Hope Nabe ist, welche ich fahre. 



MrBrightside schrieb:


> Narrow-wideumd Halflink passt irgendwie eh nicht zusammen.



Naja... das Kettenblatt der Truvativ Descendent 6k Kurbel hat sich davon unbeeindruckt gezeigt. Dessen Zähne sind aber tatsächlich länger und das sollte wohl auch der Grund für die Geräuschentwicklung beim SC KB sein. Morgen werde ich weiter wissen. Wenn es mit der Z510HX kette nicht klappen sollte, dann kauf ich mir noch ein 12T Ritzel für hinten, welches schmale Ketten zulässt. Damit sollte dann die Z610HX Kette die ich hier noch liegen habe gehen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Das und weil das Blau genau das der Hope Nabe ist, welche ich fahre.
> 
> 
> 
> Naja... das Kettenblatt der Truvativ Descendent 6k Kurbel hat sich davon unbeeindruckt gezeigt. Dessen Zähne sind aber tatsächlich länger und das sollte wohl auch der Grund für die Geräuschentwicklung beim SC KB sein. Morgen werde ich weiter wissen. Wenn es mit der Z510HX kette nicht klappen sollte, dann kauf ich mir noch ein 12T Ritzel für hinten, welches schmale Ketten zulässt. Damit sollte dann die Z610HX Kette die ich hier noch liegen habe gehen.


 Mit der Z510HX Kette gibt es keine Geräusche mehr.


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Mai 2018)

Funghi schrieb:


> Platzangst bei mailorder bis 80% reduziert
> 
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/sale/fahrradbekleidung/?p=1&o=913&n=24&s=266




Habt ihr auch Probleme mit der Rücksendung? Keine Rückzahlung für die zurück gesendeten Teile, keine Antwort auf Email Nachfrage obwohl Sendungsverfolgung sagt das es schon lange da ist. 
Keine gute Werbung für BMO. Was ist bei denen los,  kann doch nicht 3 Wochen dauern!


----------



## jimmy_bod (3. Mai 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> *DT Swiss M1700 Spline Two 27,5" - LRS,*
> *15x100mm / 12x142 mm, 30mm Iw., Disc CL, kompl. ca. 1850g, Farbe: schwarz
> *
> Mit Code *RCZGD *und inkl. Versand nach D: *180€*
> ...



Steht zwar dort aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ---> Passt am HR wohl nicht auf SRAM GX 1x11 ?


----------



## Asko (3. Mai 2018)

Nein, kein XD Freilauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (3. Mai 2018)

Asko schrieb:


> Nein, kein XD Freilauf.


Danke!.... Aber bei 16 Wochen Lieferzeit hat der Spaß auch so ein Ende


----------



## GreenTavern (3. Mai 2018)

Aber man kann doch einfach auf XD Freilauf wechseln oder?


----------



## Marcel291 (3. Mai 2018)

Ich habe ihn mir bei dem Kurs mal als Backup bestellt! 

Passenden XD-Freilauf habe ich noch zuhause. 

Hat ansonsten jmd. Erfahrung mit deren angegeben Lieferzeiten? 16 Wochen wären wirklich heftig! 

Vor allem wo links auf deren Startseite ein bisschen was anderes steht:


----------



## Marcel291 (3. Mai 2018)

GreenTavern schrieb:


> Aber man kann doch einfach auf XD Freilauf wechseln oder?



Ja kann man! Freilauf ist aufgesteckt und kann ohne Werkzeug getauscht werden bei DT Swiss.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## freetourer (3. Mai 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn mir bei dem Kurs mal als Backup bestellt!
> 
> Passenden XD-Freilauf habe ich noch zuhause.
> 
> ...



Hat bei Dir der Gutscheincode funktioniert ?


----------



## Marcel291 (3. Mai 2018)

@k_star : Danke, den rcz thread werde ich mal suchen! Haben ja doch rel. oft gute Schnäppchen, aber man muss schon auf einiges achten.

@freetourer : Ja hat er (RCZGD). Sonst kannst du mal RCZTWO ausprobieren.



 

Auf die in der Mail angegebenen LRS sollte der jeweilige Code auf jeden Fall funktionieren!


----------



## ForG (3. Mai 2018)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Probleme mit der Rücksendung? Keine Rückzahlung für die zurück gesendeten Teile, keine Antwort auf Email Nachfrage obwohl Sendungsverfolgung sagt das es schon lange da ist.
> Keine gute Werbung für BMO. Was ist bei denen los,  kann doch nicht 3 Wochen dauern!


Ich hatte gerade eine Retoure bei BMO, ist perfekt abgelaufen. Geld wurde schnell zurückerstattet. Vielleicht ist es derzeit etwas stressig dort. Hauptsaison beginnt.


----------



## Ghoste (3. Mai 2018)

Codes funktionieren nicht immer... habe auch Wochen gewartet bis ich mir den XMC 1200 für knapp über 400€ bestellt habe.
Die Lieferzeit stimmt aber meistens. 
Angebote meist unschlagbar - auch eine Fox 34 FIT4 Performance für meinen Bruder für knapp 360€ bestellt. 
Oder ein VR DT E1700 für unter 100€.
Da sind schon super Preise zu bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (4. Mai 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Codes funktionieren nicht immer... habe auch Wochen gewartet bis ich mir den XMC 1200 für knapp über 400€ bestellt habe.
> Die Lieferzeit stimmt aber meistens.
> Angebote meist unschlagbar - auch eine Fox 34 FIT4 Performance für meinen Bruder für knapp 360€ bestellt.
> Oder ein VR DT E1700 für unter 100€.
> Da sind schon super Preise zu bekommen!


Einen kompletten LRS XMC1200?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2018)

ForG schrieb:


> Einen kompletten LRS XMC1200?


Klar. Den ill anscheinend keiner haben. Der ist schon seit Monaten zuerst für 500 dann 429,- drin.


----------



## Ghoste (4. Mai 2018)

ForG schrieb:


> Einen kompletten LRS XMC1200?


Jipp.
Ja waren jetzt 417€ + Porto.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Jipp.
> Ja waren jetzt 417€ + Porto.


Und dann taucht er wegen „Projektaufgabe“ für 600 wieder im Bikemarkt auf.


----------



## hasardeur (4. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Und dann taucht er wegen „Projektaufgabe“ für 600 wieder im Bikemarkt auf.



Und wenn schon. Wer den für 600€ kauft, dem ist er es dann wohl auch wert. Oder gibt es seit neuestem einen Kaufzwang im Bikemarkt? Was sind dann die Konsequenzen, wenn man nicht kauft? Und was ist der Unterschied zu "Neuteil, direkt vom neuen Bike abgebaut"?


----------



## pAn1c (4. Mai 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und wenn schon. Wer den für 600€ kauft, dem ist er es dann wohl auch wert. Oder gibt es seit neuestem einen Kaufzwang im Bikemarkt? Was sind dann die Konsequenzen, wenn man nicht kauft? Und was ist der Unterschied zu "Neuteil, direkt vom neuen Bike abgebaut"?


Dann aber hoffentlich mit Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (4. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Und dann taucht er wegen „Projektaufgabe“ für 600 wieder im Bikemarkt auf.



Ich kann dir ja ein Bild schicken wenn er verbaut ist und dann kannst du mir für diesen hirnlosen Kommentar die Differenz zu den 600€ drauflegen, wenn du es nicht glaubst.

Genau wegen solchen Leuten und Kommentare geh ich selbst bei gebraucht Teilen lieber den Weg über bekannte Plattformen.
Schade und traurig, aber wegen ein paar wenigen Leuten die das anscheinend so machen alle über einen Kamm zu scheren zeugt auch nicht von Feingefühl.

Gibt es halt zukünftig keine Hinweise mehr auf Angebote oder Kommentare dazu. 
Jetzt hast du vllt erreicht was du wolltest. Gratulation...


----------



## hasardeur (4. Mai 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Dann aber hoffentlich mit Mehrwertsteuer.



Aus welchem Grund? Es gibt Grenzen zur Umsatzsteuerpflicht und auch zur Einstufung als Gewerbebetrieb. Jemand, der andauernd altes Zeug verhökert ist da viel eher "dran", als jemand, der mal eine Gelegenheit nutzt.

Solange niemand durch solche Aktionen geschädigt wird, ist doch alles gut und die Meckerei nur Missgunst.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja ein Bild schicken wenn er verbaut ist und dann kannst du mir für diesen hirnlosen Kommentar die Differenz zu den 600€ drauflegen, wenn du es nicht glaubst.
> 
> Genau wegen solchen Leuten und Kommentare geh ich selbst bei gebraucht Teilen lieber den Weg über bekannte Plattformen.
> Schade und traurig, aber wegen ein paar wenigen Leuten die das anscheinend so machen alle über einen Kamm zu scheren zeugt auch nicht von Feingefühl.
> ...


Entschuldigung. Das war nicht auf dich bezogen und daran dachte ich auch nicht, als ich das schrieb. Ich habe vielmehr kurz nachdem das Angebot bei RCZ kam mehrere solcher Anzeigen im Bikemarkt gesehen von denen sicherlich einige dabei waren, die damit Geld machen wollten.


----------



## freetourer (4. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Entschuldigung....Ich habe vielmehr kurz nachdem das Angebot bei RCZ kam mehrere solcher Anzeigen im Bikemarkt gesehen von denen sicherlich einige dabei waren, die damit Geld machen wollten.



Und daran stört Dich jetzt was genau?


----------



## fone (4. Mai 2018)

@Marcel291

zum RCZ LRS...
Schafft ihr es, noch weitere Produkte zu kaufen (CL-Adapter) UND den Code zu verwenden?

Edit: Schweine!
Zumindest ist mir die Entscheidung abgenommen, ob M1700 30mm oder E1700 25mm und ich muss nicht beide kaufen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2018)

fone schrieb:


> @Marcel291
> 
> zum RCZ LRS...
> Schafft ihr es, noch weitere Produkte zu kaufen (CL-Adapter) UND den Code zu verwenden?
> ...


Ich glaube der CS Adapter liegt dabei.


----------



## fone (4. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich glaube der CS Adapter liegt dabei.


Bei RCZ vermutlich eher nicht. Da ist meist nicht der komplette Aftermarket-Lieferumfang enthalten.
Kein Ventil steht ja schon mal dabei.

Aber mal sehen...


----------



## Marcel291 (4. Mai 2018)

Denke auch, dass der CL-Adapter beiliegen wird. 
Falls nicht wäre es auch nicht so schlimm, da ich mir Bremsscheiben und Ritzelpaket zusätzlich dazu kaufen werde, möchte sehr schnell wechseln können. 

Tape, Ventile etc. liegen in Einzelfällen wohl trotzdem bei, obwohl es in den Angeboten meist anders steht. Naja mal abwarten.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und daran stört Dich jetzt was genau?


Warum hast du dich denn so echauffiert als du dachtest, dass ich dich damit gemeint hatte? Genau deswegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. Mai 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> der code funktioniert i.d.r. nur für die im newsletter genannten artikel.
> und dann auch nur, so lange sie nicht ausverkauft sind.


Was würden wir nur ohne dich tun. 


Vorhin war es so, dass der Code komplett raus geflogen ist, sobald ich noch ein weiteres Produkt in den Warenkorb gepackt habe, daran kann ich mich bei zurückliegenden Bestellungen nicht erinnern.


----------



## freetourer (4. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Warum hast du dich denn so echauffiert als du dachtest, dass ich dich damit gemeint hatte? Genau deswegen.



Häh ? - Was schreibst Du da für ein wirsches Zeug !?

Ich habe mich nirgends hier im Thread echauffiert - ich habe mich auch nicht angesprochen gefühlt (gibt es auch keinen Grund für). 

Ich frage mich nur, was Dich daran stört, wenn jemand im Bikemarkt einen Artikel anbietet, den es vorher bei RCZ günstiger gab.

Was hindert Dich daran, es genau so zu tun?

Nur so aus Interesse.


----------



## pAn1c (4. Mai 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Häh ? - Was schreibst Du da für ein wirsches Zeug !?
> 
> Ich habe mich nirgends hier im Thread echauffiert - ich habe mich auch nicht angesprochen gefühlt (gibt es auch keinen Grund für).
> 
> ...


Wenn du Ware erwirbst, um sie weiter zu verkaufen, handelst du gewerblich.


----------



## freetourer (4. Mai 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Wenn du Ware erwirbst, um sie weiter zu verkaufen, handelst du gewerblich.



Ich bin mir der Rechtslage durchaus bewusst. - Ob die DT Swiss XMC 1200 Laufradsätze, die von anderen Usern im Bikemarkt verkauft wurden, tatsächlich bei RCZ und eben mit dem Ziel des Weiterverkaufs erworben würden (wie @niconj behauptet) wäre dann ja erstmal noch nachzuweisen.

Trotzdem frage ich, warum es User @niconj stört.


----------



## demlak (4. Mai 2018)

@pAn1c
Die Welt ist etwas komplexer als die von dir postulierte Mehrwertsteuerpflicht und dem gewerblichen Handeln.

Kurz:
1. Es muss eine Gewinnerzielungs*absicht* dahinter stecken. Kaufen um zu verkaufen ist zwar ein *Tatbestandsmerkmal* und daher maximal ein einzelnes Indiz, aber noch *kein Beweis* für ein gewerbliches Handeln. Hierbei spielt in der Tat auch die *Dauer* eine Rolle. Diesbezüglich wird von einer "Regelmäßigkeit" in Urteilen wie diesem hier gesprochen: LG Hanau, Urteil vom 28.09.2006 – 5 O 51/06
2. Um Steuern zahlen zu müssen, musst du schon relevante Gewinne erzielen. Da gibt es halt Freigrenzen etc..

In dieser Kombination ergibt sich maximal ein *Indiz*, dass evtl. ein Gewerbe vorliegen *könnte*. Um dies zu beweisen, bedarf es neben dem *Nachweis* der Gewinnerzielungs*absicht* allerdings eine *beweisbare Regelmäßigkeit*.

Jedes mal, wenn das Thema aufkommt, werden emotionsgeladene "Volksweißheiten" in die Mitte geworfen, an denen sich dann wiederum andere reiben können. Moralisch mögt ihr da an der einen oder anderen Stelle nicht falsch liegen. Rechtlich seid ihr aber raus aus der Nummer.. ihr diskutiert über Gefühle und nicht über Rechtslagen - wie viele von diesen Gefühlen der Missgunst und nicht einer Moral entspringen, interpretiere ich jetzt lieber nicht.

edit:
Wäre fein, wenn das Thema damit endlich durch sein könnte.


----------



## pAn1c (4. Mai 2018)

Bis auf einmal ein Brief von Finanzamt oder der Steuerfahndung kommt.

Auch gut, die Artikel als neu einzustellen.

Ich habe da so manchen Verkäufer gesehen, der regelmäßig um die 30 Artikel anbietet, natürlich alle neu und unbenutzt.

Dann aber ohne Garantie, und privat.

Ob das alles so richtig ist.


Mir soll es egal sein, aber ob das fair gegenüber den Gewerbetreibenden ist?


Aber ich sehe schon, wir driften von Thema ab, deswegen b2t.


----------



## demlak (4. Mai 2018)

Es steht dir frei, gemäß deiner rechtlichen und moralischen Vorstellung zu handeln und diese Accounts dem Finanzamt zu melden. Wenn du da keinen Handlungsbedarf siehst, gibt es ja auch nix weiter zu meckern, woll?


----------



## freetourer (4. Mai 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> @pAn1c
> Die Welt ist etwas komplexer als die von dir postulierte Mehrwertsteuerpflicht und dem gewerblichen Handeln.
> 
> Kurz:
> ...



Danke für die Klarstellung. - Ich hatte gehofft, mit meinem Post anregen zu können sich einmal selbst genauer zu informieren. Das ist jetzt ja hinfällig.

Ich frage mich allerdings ob die User dann auch so konsequent sind und ihr eigenes Konsumverhalten hinterfragen und selbst nie bei z.B. den großen global agierenden Warenhäusern bestellen, wo ja Steuervermeidung und Lohndumping quasi schon zum Geschäftsmodell gehören.


----------



## hardtails (4. Mai 2018)

Alle 10 Seiten hier seitenweise der selbe Mist......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (4. Mai 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Alle 10 Seiten hier seitenweise der selbe Mist......


Geschichte wiederholt sich.


----------



## toastet (4. Mai 2018)

Als nächstes der Lidl-Reparaturständer, dann wieder RCZ-Bashing und dann fangen wir wieder bei den bösen Amazons und Co. an.


----------



## ForG (4. Mai 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Als nächstes der Lidl-Reparaturständer, dann wieder RCZ-Bashing und dann fangen wir wieder bei den bösen Amazons und Co. an.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 725608


Paypal nicht vergessen!


----------



## hardtails (4. Mai 2018)

jofland schrieb:


> Rahmengrößen 17,5 und 18,5





hasardeur schrieb:


> Aber nur noch in 17,5“ und 18,5“


----------



## hasardeur (4. Mai 2018)

Habe ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Mai 2018)

Hat vor kurzem jemand sich noch eine poc Fondo bib bestellt?
Suche eine xl hatte das eine l zum Tausch.
Vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agil (6. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht hilft ja http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/POC-Bib/Fondo-Bib-Shorts-Radhose-Herren.html

Edit: Sorry mein Fehler alles außer XL


----------



## jimmy_bod (6. Mai 2018)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Falls wer ein Hardtail für die Freundin sucht oder wenn es egal ist, dass es sich eigentlich um ein Damenmodell handelt: Spezialized Ruze Expert für 799 statt 1999 bei bike25.
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1224567.html



Jemand ne Idee was das Bike ca. wiegt?


----------



## Asko (6. Mai 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee was das Bike ca. wiegt?



Frag am besten da mal nach: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/specialized-fuse-ruze.844594/


----------



## fone (7. Mai 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass der CL-Adapter beiliegen wird.
> Falls nicht wäre es auch nicht so schlimm, da ich mir Bremsscheiben und Ritzelpaket zusätzlich dazu kaufen werde, möchte sehr schnell wechseln können.
> 
> Tape, Ventile etc. liegen in Einzelfällen wohl trotzdem bei, obwohl es in den Angeboten meist anders steht. Naja mal abwarten.


Dear customer,

thank you for your e-mail. Please note that the wheels are delivered
without the bags, adapters, rim tape, without valves, without axles
(except if
mentioned differently), as mentioned on our website.

Best regards,

Pierre
RCZ Team


Naja, hoffen kann man ja noch.
Ohne Rim tape würde mich dann doch wundern.


----------



## MrBrightside (7. Mai 2018)

Hab die letzten auch mit Felgenband bekommen.


Meint ihr ich kann zwischen Centerlock am einen LRS und 6-Loch am anderen ohne großes Einstellen der Bremssättel hin und her wechseln?

Dann würd ich einfach Centerlock kaufen für den DT-LRS.


----------



## null-2wo (7. Mai 2018)

theoretisch sollte es gehen. bei mir hat's ganz gut funktioniert, ssp formula 6loch naben vs. alfine nabendynamo/alfine8 mit cl.  musste echt probieren. alternativ cl-adapter kaufen.


----------



## MrBrightside (7. Mai 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> theoretisch sollte es gehen. bei mir hat's ganz gut funktioniert, ssp formula 6loch naben vs. alfine nabendynamo/alfine8 mit cl.  musste echt probieren. alternativ cl-adapter kaufen.


Danke. Oder ich wechsel selten und stell dann halt mit nem Innensechskantschlüssel  ein. Ist ja auch schnell erledigt. Wollte eh schon immer die schicken XT-Scheiben.


----------



## Marcel291 (7. Mai 2018)

@fone : Da müssen wir uns wohl wirklich überraschen lassen! Letzten Endes ists für mich bei dem Kurs von 180€ aber nicht so entscheidend! Wird ein reiner Backup-LRS für Bikepark-, Finale-Urlaube etc.
Wenn ich meinen Guten im Urlaub/an nem langen We schrotten sollte, möchte ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder einsatzbereit sein!
Und da die Kosten dafür nicht allzu hoch sind wird der LRS komplett ausgestattet, also inkl. neuer Bremsscheiben (da könnte ich also auch CL zukaufen), GX-Eagle-Ritzelpaket und vor allem DH-Pellen!

@MrBrightside : Ich muss die Bremssättel sogar neu ausrichten wenn ich meinen LRS mit DT Swiss 240 Naben gegen meinen jetzigen Backup mit e*thirteen Naben tausche, beides 6 bolt, beides XT RT-86er.
Somit kann mans vorher absolut nicht prognostizieren, da bleibt nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Mai 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Hab die letzten auch mit Felgenband bekommen.
> 
> 
> Meint ihr ich kann zwischen Centerlock am einen LRS und 6-Loch am anderen ohne großes Einstellen der Bremssättel hin und her wechseln?
> ...



Ich hab drei 350er Naben, zwei 6-Loch, eine Centerlock, zwei Straightpull, eine normale -  und muss leider immer neu zentrieren.


----------



## MrBrightside (8. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (8. Mai 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: GXP & Boost
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/sram-2...t-boost-gxp-170mm-w-o-bb-00-6118-457-015.html


boost hat doch aber mit der kurbel an sich nichts zu tun, oder?


----------



## Marcel291 (8. Mai 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> boost hat doch aber mit der kurbel an sich nichts zu tun, oder?



Nein das nicht, sondern mit dem Kettenblatt. Aber hier ist am Direct Mount ab Kauf halt erstmal ein Boost-KB verbaut.


----------



## bs99 (8. Mai 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Hab die letzten auch mit Felgenband bekommen.
> 
> 
> Meint ihr ich kann zwischen Centerlock am einen LRS und 6-Loch am anderen ohne großes Einstellen der Bremssättel hin und her wechseln?
> ...


Wenn die Scheiben der Centerlocknabe weiter von der Nabe weg sitzt als die der 6-Loch-Nabe, kannst du mit diesen Spacern die Bremsscheibe der 6L Nabe auf das gleiche Maß ausrichten:
https://www.bike24.at/p126069.html


----------



## fone (8. Mai 2018)

Hossa! Die GX-Eagle Kurbel ist ja mal außergewöhnlich hässlich. Wirklich bemerkenswert.


----------



## Teuflor (8. Mai 2018)

Jap, da muss der Designer nen echt bösen Kater gehabt haben an dem Tag! Vor allem sein Vorgesetzter der das auch noch durchgewunken hat..... puhh


----------



## ForG (8. Mai 2018)

Mal ne Frage, ist das ein Schnäppchen, oder habe ich mich verkauft?
FOX 34 Float 3-Pos *Grip *Performance 27.5'' Boost Federgabel 150mm 1.5 Tapered 15QRx110mm matte black Mod. 2017 
Preis: 399€ (für eine FOX an sich recht günstig).
Die Kartusche ist eine Grip und nicht FIT4. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den beiden Dämpfungen?

https://www.hibike.de/fox-34-float-...x-decal-kit-pf6dedee1de80acfd3d88024f32d7cfa4


----------



## fone (8. Mai 2018)

399 €
9̶̶8̶̶8̶ €

Ist ein Schnäppchen. Mach dir keinen solchen Sorgen. 

Ich hab 2015 eine Fox 36 Float 180 Factory für 599€ gekauft und vor 2 Monaten das erste Mal verbaut.
Ob das dann noch ein Schnäppchen war, darüber kann man diskutieren.


----------



## MrBrightside (8. Mai 2018)

Stimmt. Und die Gabel ist richtig gut.


----------



## ForG (8. Mai 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, dann kann ich die ja beruhigt einbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (9. Mai 2018)

zu CRC ist der Rückversand kostenlos steht woanders?
bei mir Steht mit DHL von Österreich 12 euro
weiss da einer mehr?


----------



## aibeekey (9. Mai 2018)

prolink schrieb:


> zu CRC ist der Rückversand kostenlos steht woanders?
> bei mir Steht mit DHL von Österreich 12 euro
> weiss da einer mehr?



Deutschland ist nicht Österreich


----------



## Epictetus (9. Mai 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Deutschland ist nicht Österreich



NOCH nicht.


----------



## hardtails (9. Mai 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> NOCH  nicht  *mehr*


----------



## null-2wo (9. Mai 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> NOCH nicht.


Sei vorsichtig mit deinen Wünschen.


----------



## Epictetus (9. Mai 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig mit deinen Wünschen.



Hab mir nix gewünscht. Und auch das wird nix ändern. Der Weihnachtsmann hat mir auch nie was gebracht. 

Zumindest die Kreditkarte erfüllt diese wünsche jetzt. Auf die ist Verlass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (9. Mai 2018)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Aha, ausverkauftes Zeug verlinken ist ok, das bleibt dann stehen.
> Aber wenn man darauf aufmerksam macht und dass nicht im diskussions thread macht, wo es niemand sieht, dann kommt der post weg.
> Echt geile Logik, ihr Spezis..



Hier auch nochmal, damit es nicht verloren geht.. da steht nicht ausverkauft, sondern ausverkauf.. ohne t. im englischen wäre es dann "sale".

Und ja, es ist unglücklich gewählt.. aber sprachlich nicht falsch =)


----------



## jimmy_bod (9. Mai 2018)

Sollte man aber schon länger wissen, was "Ausverkauf" bei CRC bedeutet 
Ich freue mich immer immer wieder über dieses Wort...


----------



## demlak (9. Mai 2018)

naja.. nicht jeder ist schon länger dabei.. ich bin auch beim ersten mal "drauf reingefallen"


----------



## hardtails (9. Mai 2018)

Hirn ist diese Woche wohl leider schon aus


----------



## pAn1c (9. Mai 2018)

Plattendicke


----------



## PST (9. Mai 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig mit deinen Wünschen.



Gibt‘s doch schon längst und nennt sich Europäische Union 

Was ich persönlich auch ausdrücklich positiv finde!


----------



## pAn1c (9. Mai 2018)

PST schrieb:


> Gibt‘s doch schon längst und nennt sich Europäische Union
> 
> Was ich persönlich auch ausdrücklich positiv finde!



Gab es damals auch schon:

Zitat: 
Der Führer wurde mit ungeheurer Begeisterung empfangen


----------



## null-2wo (9. Mai 2018)

PST schrieb:


> Gibt‘s doch schon längst und nennt sich Europäische Union
> 
> Was ich persönlich auch ausdrücklich positiv finde!


Ist auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als der vorherige Anlauf, mit


pAn1c schrieb:


> Führer


 und


pAn1c schrieb:


> ungeheurer Begeisterung


 und so.


----------



## PST (9. Mai 2018)

Und das finde ich ausdrücklich nicht positiv!!!

Edit: natürlich der vor-vorhergehenden Beitrag. Aber mit dem mobilen Geräten ists ned so einfach


----------



## Marcel291 (10. Mai 2018)

Die Alpen-Anteile und schönen Landschaften von Österreich würde ich gerne zu D zählen, auf deren noch stärkere Anti-Biker-Lobby kann ich allerdings gut verzichten!
Von daher ist alles gut so, wie es ist! 

Wobei können wir BaWü gegen die Schweiz tauschen? Gerne inkl. Dialekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (10. Mai 2018)

ich komm nicht ganz mit.. von welchem Schnäppchen redet ihr gerade?


----------



## demlak (10. Mai 2018)

btw.. zu den Klamotten-Deals im Hauptthread.. auch wenn dieser Klamotten-Thread, aus mir völlig unbekannten Gründen, nicht im Schnäppchenforum zu finden ist, so gibt es ihn dennoch:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der...en-thread-teil-2.543487/page-77#post-15235110


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2018)

Kamelle schrieb:


> https://www.bergzeit.de/mid-season-...ail&utm_campaign=y18_kw19_de_ns_midseasonsale



Habe gerade vor ein paar Tagen Artikel aus dieser Aktion im selben Shop für deutlich geringere Preise gekauft. Beispiel: ION K Lite ZIP für 59,90 statt heute 84,96. Für mich daher kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Steefan (10. Mai 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> ..., so gibt es ihn dennoch:...





fone schrieb:


> Was würden wir nur ohne dich tun.


----------



## demlak (10. Mai 2018)

vermutlich weniger genervt sein.. aber mehr nerven =)


----------



## Steefan (10. Mai 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> vermutlich weniger genervt sein


Ganz bestimmt


demlak schrieb:


> aber mehr nerven =)


Gewagte Hypothese... dennoch gute Antwort


----------



## Schibbl (14. Mai 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Ne, bei mir immer noch 260,91


Schaust du von einem iPhone in den Shop? Ich empfehle eine alte Linux-Büchse, dann wird es günstiger.


----------



## prolink (14. Mai 2018)

Schon mal gedacht das es ohne MwSt ist ?


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Mai 2018)

ich bin mit dem 2 86er drin und mir wollten sie den helm schenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2018)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Hier für deutlich günstiger 86,99€
> https://m.probikekit.de/fahrred-pedale-klampen/dmr-vault-pedal-9/16/11422955.html



Aber nur in Rot und mit Versandkosten. Von deutlich kann hier nicht die rede sein.


----------



## CrossX (14. Mai 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich bin mit dem 2 86er drin und mir wollten sie den helm schenken.


Nimm einen C64, dann bekommst du Geld dazu


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2018)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass DMR die Vault auch in klein anbietet. Mal sehen, welche Rabe dann liefert. Leider stehen die Abmessungen bei denen im Sale nicht dabei. Komischerweise bei den anderen Signature Editions.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Mai 2018)

Freeeezer schrieb:


> Hier 78€ inkl. Versand: https://www.ubyk.co.uk/catalog/product.php?CI_ID=96&currency=1



Viel Spaß beim bestellen, bei den Bewertungen, würde ich lieber bei Rose bestellen. 

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/ubyk.co.uk

Erinnert mich an den Shop (bikeporn.de) bei dem ich meinen Nukeproof Rahmen gekauft habe, der ist ja mittlerweile „pleite“ und liefert nicht mehr. Kann froh sein dass ich meinen Rahmen bekommen habe.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Mai 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim bestellen, bei den Bewertungen, würde ich lieber bei Rose bestellen.
> 
> https://www.trustpilot.com/review/ubyk.co.uk
> 
> Erinnert mich an den Shop (bikeporn.de) bei dem ich meinen Nukeproof Rahmen gekauft habe, der ist ja mittlerweile „pleite“ und liefert nicht mehr. Kann froh sein dass ich meinen Rahmen bekommen habe.


Ja,da hast du Dusel gehabt


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Mai 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja,da hast du Dusel gehabt



Absolut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeeezer (14. Mai 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim bestellen, bei den Bewertungen, würde ich lieber bei Rose bestellen.
> https://www.trustpilot.com/review/ubyk.co.uk



Habe dort April 17 2x bestellt (Hope Bremsscheiben und die DMR Vault), ging beides recht fix und mehr oder weniger problemlos.
Die Pedale hatte ich in Alu roh bestellt und bezahlt, geliefert wurden mir die 20€ teureren chrome - war mir relativ egal.

Bezahlung sowieso per Paypal, was soll dann schon großartig schiefgehen?


----------



## pAn1c (14. Mai 2018)

Freeeezer schrieb:


> .
> 
> Bezahlung sowieso per Paypal, was soll dann schon großartig schiefgehen?




Es geht wieder los: die "was soll mit Paypal schon schiefgehen" Diskussion.


----------



## Epictetus (14. Mai 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Es geht wieder los: die "was soll mit Paypal schon schiefgehen" Diskussion.



99,9% der Menschen hatten nie es Problem mit PP, dann kommt einer daher der seit 2005 PP User ist und NUR PROBLEME hatte, dann zig andere die ähnlich lange da sind und nie es Problem hatten mit dem Laden.

Propaganda blabla. Und ganz schlimm zugesetzt wurde ihm, und die Anwaltskosten erst, usw usf.


----------



## toastet (14. Mai 2018)

Gab es heut keinen Private Sale bei RCZ, dauert der Versand da mehr als 2-3 Tage? Kann ich da einfach umtauschen?
Gibt es den Radständer bei LIDL wieder oder sollt ich was anderes kaufen?


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Mai 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Nimm einen C64, dann bekommst du Geld dazu


wenigsten du verstehst mich. allerdings bin ich eher kc85.


----------



## fone (15. Mai 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Es geht wieder los: die "was soll mit Paypal schon schiefgehen" Diskussion.


Ja, ich hab auch schon davon gehört, es gibt wohl so besondere Menschen, bei denen sowieso immer alles problematisch ist und grundsätzlich alles schief geht.


----------



## PST (15. Mai 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab auch schon davon gehört, es gibt wohl so besondere Menschen, bei denen sowieso immer alles problematisch ist und grundsätzlich alles schief geht.



Sogenannte Murphys...


----------



## fone (15. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass DMR die Vault auch in klein anbietet. Mal sehen, welche Rabe dann liefert. Leider stehen die Abmessungen bei denen im Sale nicht dabei. Komischerweise bei den anderen Signature Editions.


Oh krass!
Ist neu für mich. Dann hätte ich fürs Enduro lieber die kleinen Vault genommen als aktuell die V12.

Neue Standard-Pedalempfehlung für Nicht-DH oder kleinen Füße.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Mai 2018)

fone schrieb:


> oder kleinen Füße.


Ab wann sind denn die Füße klein? Ich fahre 5/10 in 43.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Mai 2018)

Freeeezer schrieb:


> Hier 78€ inkl. Versand: https://www.ubyk.co.uk/catalog/product.php?CI_ID=96&currency=1



Ich bleibe bei meiner Rabe Bestellung. Da weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich Service erwarten kann, wenn doch was schief läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ab wann sind denn die Füße klein? Ich fahre 5/10 in 43.



Keine Ahnung.  43 ist nicht klein, da kannste auch normale Vault fahren. Ist eh Geschmackssache.
Ich glaub ich hab die 5.10 Freerider Pro aktuell in 44.5 genommen. Alte 5.10 waren 45 oder 45.5?

Die (großen) Vault sind für mich am DH-Bike immer noch erste Wahl. Beim Touren/bergauf Pedalieren mag ich aber auch gerne etwas kleinere Pedale.


----------



## blackforest29r (15. Mai 2018)

Die Yi 2K Actioncam für 35,99 € mit Aktionscode YIDE3599.

https://www.amazon.de/YI-Action-Kamera-Sports-Bluetooth/dp/B01CW4ADLM/

EDIT:
Die Yi 4k für 129,99 € mit dem Aktionscode KAMERA4K.

https://www.amazon.de/YI-Videoaufnahme-Weitwinkel-Touchscreen-Sprachbefehl/dp/B071JV33WV/


----------



## Montigomo (15. Mai 2018)

Suche einen Rahmen Dartmoor Primal (S, 16”), der weniger als 175 Euro kostet. Farbe spielt eigentlich keine große Rolle aber “miami” ungern. Das Baujahr könnte 2015 sein. Vielleicht kann jemand mir einen Tipp geben? 
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. Mai 2018)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Mai 2018)

mal so interessen halber für die zukunft an die lrs spezies:
mit meinen 80kg nackich inkl aap (aluanalplug) fahre ich mit den giant trx1 rädern durch die gegend.
ich stamme noch aus der alten titan (vs carbon) welt und denke wenn ich meine grenzen und göttlichen fahrkünste im ruppigeren bergab gelände und/oder park besuch austesten möchte, dass es schlauer ist die carbon räder zu schonen!?
da dies wohnort als auch altersbedingt eher selten der fall sein wird, müsste es keine high end & preis lrs als alternative sein. 
was würdet ihr dementsprechend eher nehmen, die m1700 mit 30mm oder die e1700 mit 25mm?
danke euch!


----------



## Schibbl (16. Mai 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wenigsten du verstehst mich. allerdings bin ich eher kc85.


Wenn du dort mit einem KC85 bestellst, kommen SIE und sperren dich ins Darknet. Dort musst du dann die WLAN-Strippen für die Weltherrschaft ziehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## Marcel291 (17. Mai 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> mal so interessen halber für die zukunft an die lrs spezies:
> mit meinen 80kg nackich inkl aap (aluanalplug) fahre ich mit den giant trx1 rädern durch die gegend.
> ich stamme noch aus der alten titan (vs carbon) welt und denke wenn ich meine grenzen und göttlichen fahrkünste im ruppigeren bergab gelände und/oder park besuch austesten möchte, dass es schlauer ist die carbon räder zu schonen!?
> da dies wohnort als auch altersbedingt eher selten der fall sein wird, müsste es keine high end & preis lrs als alternative sein.
> ...



Ich würde die M1700 wählen aufgrund der 30mm IW! Seitdem ich 30mm IW in Verbindung mit versch. Maxxis WT Reifen fahre habe ich deutlich weniger Burping in Kurven etc..
Wenn ich dann mal wieder auf meinen bisherigen Backup-LRS mit 25mm IW und "normalen" Maxxis zurückgreife burpts v.a. auf harten Böden wieder ab und zu.
An für sich gibt es natürl. Schlimmeres, aber ich finde dieses plötzliche "Wegklappen" der Reifenflanke wirklich unangenehm.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> das angebot gibt es schon länger.
> erfahrungsberichte zu pop felgen sind allerdings nicht wirklich verfügbar.


Einer der Stahlfanatiker aus dem 29er Forum fährt doch mit denen, waddemal...

Edit: Müsste onkel_doc sein. Egal. Mir gefallen sie mit den Aufklebern eh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> mal so interessen halber für die zukunft an die lrs spezies:
> mit meinen 80kg nackich inkl aap (aluanalplug) fahre ich mit den giant trx1 rädern durch die gegend.
> ich stamme noch aus der alten titan (vs carbon) welt und denke wenn ich meine grenzen und göttlichen fahrkünste im ruppigeren bergab gelände und/oder park besuch austesten möchte, dass es schlauer ist die carbon räder zu schonen!?
> da dies wohnort als auch altersbedingt eher selten der fall sein wird, müsste es keine high end & preis lrs als alternative sein.
> ...



Sind nicht die E1700 breiter, als die M1700? Zumindest bei gleichem Baujahr.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## MrBrightside (17. Mai 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sind nicht die E1700 breiter, als die M1700? Zumindest bei gleichem Baujahr.


Nein. Homepage schauen.


----------



## duc-mo (17. Mai 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> die lrs gibt es in unterschiedlichen breiten.
> 
> ich habe zum beispiel einen m 1600 mit 40 mm innenbreite im bikemarkt ...



Ich dachte hier geht's um Schnäppchen...


----------



## Teuflor (17. Mai 2018)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Steht 69,90 Euro


Anhang anzeigen 730421


wieder lang genug warten dann fällt das ding wieder, normaler Preissturz vom Amazonpreisroboter. Hab auch schon Addidas Terrex schuhe für 40€ geschossen anstatt 140€ sonst wo im Internet.


----------



## Montigomo (17. Mai 2018)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 730421
> 
> wieder lang genug warten dann fällt das ding wieder, normaler Preissturz vom Amazonpreisroboter. Hab auch schon Addidas Terrex schuhe für 40€ geschossen anstatt 140€ sonst wo im Internet.



Vielen Dank Dir für die Erklärung. Könntest Du sagen woher das Diagramm stammt? Könnte man so eine Art „Preiswecker“ einstellen, damit ich nicht wieder verpasse?

P.S.: und wo gibt es die Schuhe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (17. Mai 2018)

Das ist ein plugin für den Browser inkl. Preiswecker! Nennt sich keepa

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Mai 2018)

Bei der "Mantel Hunt" von Mantel.com ist derzeit die Magura MT 5 für 69 € im Angebot. Gilt von 15-16:00 Uhr.

https://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt5-next-scheibenbremse


----------



## Joehigashi80 (17. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## mailo23 (18. Mai 2018)

RS Reverb Stealth 170
RCZ
20Tage
Code: RCZFS
~150€ inkl Versand

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...te-31-6x480mm-travel-170mm-black-6640015.html

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...lth-remote-30-9x480mm-travel-170mm-black.html


----------



## bbQ (18. Mai 2018)

Kamelle schrieb:


> https://www.bikeunit.de/five-ten-ma...15077&iv=MjRfa2FtZWxsZS5ucndAZnJlZW5ldC5kZQ==




jeden tag Beiträge von dir...aber fast zu 100% scheiße und nicht annährend der günstigste Preis..dachte hier sollen vernünftige schnäppchen aufgezeigt werden und nicht irgendwelche Kack-Links zu nem Midseason Sale wo es 20% auf den UVP gibt....Bekommst du geld für die klicks?!?

mies im Rage-Mode grad..

den five ten zb. nach 1x googlen für 69,- gefunden..

der thread war mal so schön..


----------



## fone (18. Mai 2018)

Ja, was nix kost, des taugt auch nix.


----------



## Asko (18. Mai 2018)

Etwas zu dünn für den Schnäppchenthread, aber ich hatte gerade genau nach den Teilen gesucht und der Preis ist ganz gut:
SLX 675 Vorderradbremse (ohne Olive!) für 39,90€
XT Bremsscheibe Ice Tech SM-RT81M 180mm Center Lock  für 19,90€


----------



## toastet (18. Mai 2018)

Asko schrieb:


> Etwas zu dünn für den Schnäppchenthread, aber ich hatte gerade genau nach den Teilen gesucht und der Preis ist ganz gut:
> SLX 675 Vorderradbremse (ohne Olive!) für 39,90€



gibts doch jetzt ewig schon bei cnc für 19,-


----------



## Asko (18. Mai 2018)

Du hast recht, da war ja was.
Das hab ich aber leider verpasst, sind anscheinend ausverkauft.


----------



## blubboo (18. Mai 2018)

Die Shimano Angebote bei BC sind ziemlich gut, ich werde gleich schwach. [emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2018)

Update: Die DMR Vault für 92,- inkl. Versand (mit Newsletteranmeldung -10€) sind via UPS angekommen. Es sind die Großen.


----------



## jimmy_bod (19. Mai 2018)

Was wiegen die denn?
Die SuperLight Variante mit Gewicht: 290g/Paar klingt sehr interessant... aber der Preis


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. Mai 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Was wiegen die denn?
> Die SuperLight Variante mit Gewicht: 290g/Paar klingt sehr interessant... aber der Preis


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Mai 2018)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


>


Was sind das denn für Pins? Meine sehen anders aus.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Pins? Meine sehen anders aus.



NC-17 Alu Pins, dadurch könnte das Pedal noch leichter sein. Hab die Stahl Pins nicht gewogen. Hab NC-17 Pins, weil sie abgedreht sind.


----------



## toastet (19. Mai 2018)

Sind also so schwer wie zB Sixpack Menace die gerne mal für 1/3 oder weniger vom Preis zu haben sind


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. Mai 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Sind also so schwer wie zB Sixpack Menace die gerne mal für 1/3 oder weniger vom Preis zu haben sind



Mag sein, dafür sind sie absolut zuverlässig und sorglos. Bin ich 4 Jahre gefahren ohne Wartung und ohne Probleme. Hab aktuell auf Reverse Black One gewechselt, wiegen 311 Gramm und haben 92€ gekostet.


----------



## ufp (19. Mai 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Sind also so schwer wie zB Sixpack Menace die gerne mal für 1/3 oder weniger vom Preis zu haben sind


Wenns günstig und ein Schnäppchen sein soll, dann die XLC Plattformpedale PD-M10 um 15 Euro.


----------



## blubboo (19. Mai 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Wenns günstig und ein Schnäppchen sein soll, dann die XLC Plattformpedale PD-M10 um 15 Euro.


Oder Sixpack Vegas für ca 30€ und 350g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (19. Mai 2018)

Sind die Vegas nicht Plastikpedalen? Ergo keine wirkliche Alternative, die XLC sehen halt auch entsprechend des Preises aus. 

Bei den Menace hab ich eben auch ein flaches Alupedal, massig Auswahl an Farben, gesicherte Ersatzteilversorgung, gute Preis/Leistung und unterstütze auch noch ne deutschen Firma.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Mai 2018)

Ihr vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Ghoste (19. Mai 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Sind die Vegas nicht Plastikpedalen? Ergo keine wirkliche Alternative



Wieso nicht?!
Haltbar, pflegeleicht und auch austauschbare Pins.


----------



## Felger (19. Mai 2018)

RichMasTa schrieb:


> *ALTERNATIVE*
> Wer eine einfache obere Kettenführung (ISCG 03, 05 oder BB) für schmales Geld sucht, kann auch eine aus Fernost probieren (ich warte derzeit noch auf meine...)
> Bei eBay gefunden: *ca 8,50€ inkl Versand*
> https://www.ebay.at/itm/Chain-Guide...tector-/122930159964?var=&hash=item62935346a1
> ...



Wie kombinierbar mit Taco? Das macht die Free solo schon klasse


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Mai 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> Wie kombinierbar mit Taco? Das macht die Free solo schon klasse


BB Variante evtl?


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Mai 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Sind also so schwer wie zB Sixpack Menace die gerne mal für 1/3 oder weniger vom Preis zu haben sind


hat jemand ne idee, wo ich die äußere schraube für das menace pedal bekomme? mir ist da eine weggeradelt.
viel dank und sorry fürs gesabbel im sabbelstrunk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (20. Mai 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Wenns günstig und ein Schnäppchen sein soll, dann die XLC Plattformpedale PD-M10 um 15 Euro.



puhhh, das ist mal ein Preis - die mögen sicherlich halten aber mein Bauch wäre bei jeder ruppigen Fahrt unruhig.
Ich selbst bin jetzt aber auf SPD Hybrid umgestiegen - für mich ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## ufp (20. Mai 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> puhhh, das ist mal ein Preis - die mögen sicherlich halten aber mein Bauch wäre bei jeder ruppigen Fahrt unruhig.
> Ich selbst bin jetzt aber auf SPD Hybrid umgestiegen - für mich ein guter Kompromiss.


 Wieso?
Sie mögen nicht die leichtesten sein , geschenkt, aber dafür schauen sie sehr robust aus und haben 12 (!) Pins die schön verteilt sind und wirklich guten grip bieten.
Das Pedal mit den Pins, in abgestumpfter Variante, eignet sich somit auch gut für die Stadt.
Ich fahre 2 davon.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. Mai 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Sie mögen nicht die leichtesten sein , geschenkt, aber dafür schauen sie sehr robust aus und haben 12 (!) Pins die schön verteilt sind und wirklich guten grip bieten.
> Das Pedal mit den Pins, in abgestumpfter Variante, eignet sich somit auch gut für die Stadt.
> *Ich fahre 2 davon*.


An den meisten meiner Räder fahre ich auch 2 Pedale.


----------



## ufp (20. Mai 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> An den meisten meiner Räder fahre ich auch 2 Pedale.


Es waren/sind, zwei Paar gemeint. Ergo 4 Stück. Zwei an je einem Rad.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. Mai 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Es waren/sind, zwei Paar gemeint. Ergo 4 Stück. Zwei an je einem Rad.


Pointenerklärer

Alles gut, war und ist vermutlich jedem verständlich.


----------



## gamble (21. Mai 2018)

Mal was anderes: kennt jemand einen Onlineshop bei dem bontrager Tubeless Ventile und das hauseigene tlr band bestellen kann? Oder betreiben die den Kram nur über die ladentheken?


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2018)

Ich habe Bontrager Ersatzteile nur über den Händler vor Ort bekommen, da aber fast alles.


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Mai 2018)

gamble schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: kennt jemand einen Onlineshop bei dem bontrager Tubeless Ventile und das hauseigene tlr band bestellen kann? Oder betreiben die den Kram nur über die ladentheken?


Versuchs mal bei biketime.de oder fun-corner.de


----------



## damonsta (21. Mai 2018)

HIBIKE sollte das Zeug auch haben.


----------



## Brewmaster (22. Mai 2018)

gamble schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: kennt jemand einen Onlineshop bei dem bontrager Tubeless Ventile und das hauseigene tlr band bestellen kann? Oder betreiben die den Kram nur über die ladentheken?


https://bike-alm.de/search?sSearch=tubeless&p=2

Da hatte ich damals bestellt und die Milch von Bontrager dazu.

Bike24 hat auch vieles von Bontrager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Mai 2018)

Wollte gestern auch etwas bei bike-alm bestellen. Die wollen doch tatsächlich einen Mindermengenzuschlag, ganze 5€ mehr für nix ...

Zwar offtopic, aber vllt. hat jemand nen heißen tip: Ich such nach nem Bontrager Drop Line Service Kit.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Sind die Vegas nicht Plastikpedalen? Ergo keine wirkliche Alternative, die XLC sehen halt auch entsprechend des Preises aus.
> 
> Bei den Menace hab ich eben auch ein flaches Alupedal, massig Auswahl an Farben, gesicherte Ersatzteilversorgung, gute Preis/Leistung und unterstütze auch noch ne deutschen Firma.


Die XLC sehen selbst für den Preis zu teuer aus. Noch dicker ging es wohl nicht.
Würde ich nichtmal für 15€/h fahren.

Plastikpedale sind sehr wohl eine Alternative gerade wenn es günstig sein soll. Sicher 1000 Mal besser als die XLC-Katastrophe.


----------



## ufp (22. Mai 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Die XLC sehen selbst für den Preis zu teuer aus. Noch dicker ging es wohl nicht.
> Würde ich nichtmal für 15€/h fahren.
> 
> Plastikpedale sind sehr wohl eine Alternative gerade wenn es günstig sein soll. Sicher 1000 Mal besser als die XLC-Katastrophe.


Weil?


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Mai 2018)

Die xlc drehen bei mir seit 2 Jahren am Alltagsrad, das Lagerspiel, was outofthebox vorhanden war, hat sich nicht verschlechtert.
Kann nix negatives berichten ansonsten.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Weil?


Dick und schwer.
Wir kamen von den Vault... zu den Menace. Der Vergleich war bereits schlecht, aber dann die XLC ins Spiel zu bringen war Klamauk. 

Fürs Stadtrad mit Alltagschuhen oder Schnürschuhen kann man die sicher nehmen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Mai 2018)

Die Oneup Kunststoffpedale begeistern wohl viele Leute und sind definitiv einen Blick wert.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Die Oneup Kunststoffpedale begeistern wohl viele Leute und sind definitiv einen Blick wert.


Kunststoffpedale sind genial, haben aber ein Problem - im direkten Vergleich mit den Vaults ist mir das wieder aufgefallen:
Um die Achse sind sie zu dick!!!
Egal wie schön sie sonst sind, ob Oneup, Sixpack, Azonic oder die HT für 15.-€ aus der Bucht.
Meist stört das weniger, aber wenn man wirklich guten Grip/Stand braucht stört es schon.
Und für über 40.-€ kann man auch gleich die Superstar nehmen, die sind aus Alu und gut.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2018)

Bei den Kunstoff-HT (mit Wechselpins) fällt mir das nicht auf. 
Hatte aber schon diverse Alu-Pedale bei denen das auch so war.
Mit anderen Pins kann man da oft was verbessern, ist aber ein zusätzlicher Kostenfaktor.

Die Superstar sind eh gut.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Mai 2018)

Mal eine ganz wilde Frage: Gibt es im Forum auf Rennradnews eigentlich auch einen Schnäppchen-Thread bzw. einen Suche-ein-Schnäppchen-Thread?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (22. Mai 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Dick und schwer.
> Wir kamen von den Vault... zu den Menace. Der Vergleich war bereits schlecht, aber dann die XLC ins Spiel zu bringen war Klamauk.
> 
> Fürs Stadtrad mit Alltagschuhen oder Schnürschuhen kann man die sicher nehmen.


Na dann schieß mal los: Leichtes und schmales flach Pedal, große Fläche, mindestens 10, besser wären 12, auswechselbare Pins. Material egal. Aber Schnäppchen.


----------



## ForG (22. Mai 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz wilde Frage: Gibt es im Forum auf Rennradnews eigentlich auch einen Schnäppchen-Thread bzw. einen Suche-ein-Schnäppchen-Thread?
> Danke!


Klaro:
https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/der-schnäppchen-thread.68586/page-85


----------



## Ghoste (22. Mai 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Na dann schieß mal los: Leichtes und schmales flach Pedal, große Fläche, mindestens 10, besser wären 12, auswechselbare Pins. Material egal. Aber Schnäppchen.



Wurde hier doch schon erwähnt zum Beispiel das Sixpack Vegas 10 cm, um die 30€.
(Oder die bekannten Alternativen von HT etc.)


----------



## null-2wo (22. Mai 2018)

dartmoor stream. alu, zehn lange durchgeschraubte pins, tausend farben, 440g, 30 €. bei mir im dauereinsatz mit etwa 110kg naggisch bewährt.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Mai 2018)

ForG schrieb:


> Klaro:
> https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/der-schnäppchen-thread.68586/page-85



Danke. Da ist jedoch relativ tote Hose. Falls also jemand ein Angebot für einen RR Laufradsatz (Felgenbremse) mit einem Gewicht unter 1700g und weniger als 300€ sieht, wäre ich dankbar, wenn hier ein Tipp erscheint. Freilauf: Shimano.


----------



## oeger (23. Mai 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Na dann schieß mal los: Leichtes und schmales flach Pedal, große Fläche, mindestens 10, besser wären 12, auswechselbare Pins. Material egal. Aber Schnäppchen.


Wenn's leicht sein soll Xpedo Spry ansonsten die schon genannten Superstar (mit code 20MAY2018 gehen 20% weg, inkl Versand ca. 50Euro). Die Vorgabe bezüglich der Pin-Anzahl ist vollkommen willkürlich und sinnbefreit. Die Superstar haben mit 8 Pins garantiert mehr Grip als die XLC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (23. Mai 2018)

Wieso wenn das Material egal ist, mehr zahlen für mehr Gewicht?
Bleibt ja jedem selber überlassen, aber nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht.
Habe bisher kein Argument gegen die haltbaren und stabilen "Plastik"-Pedale gehört?!


----------



## oeger (23. Mai 2018)

Die Sache mit der Achse wurde ja schon genannt und mir wären sie zu schmal. Soll deswegen nicht heißen, dass die Nylon Pedale deswegen schlechter wären, wollte nur weitere Alternativen nennen. Letzendlich muss sowieso jeder selbst sein persönliches Optimum finden und im Flatpedal-Thread findet sich dafür vermutlich genug Material...


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2018)

oeger schrieb:


> im Flatpedal-Thread findet sich dafür vermutlich genug Material...


Davon kannste ausgehen. 

Und in einem der sonstigen Flatpedal-Threads, die nicht nur Richtung DH gehen.
Aber natürlich nichts für 15€.

Ich mag:
Xpedo Spry: 260g! Grip ausreichend bis gut. ~2 Jahre am Enduro gefahren
VP Harrier: 360g, 120 mm breit, 12 mm flach, Grip gut, 1 Jahr am Enduro gefahren.
DMR V12 Mag: deutlich kleiner als die Harrier, deswegen mir persönlich zum Pedalieren lieber, Grip gut, aktuell am Enduro.
DMR Vault: Seit 6 Jahren in verschiedenen Farben am DH Bike.
Superstar Nano-x: Am Trailfully. Eigentlich zu groß und breit für meinen Geschmack.
HT Plastik. Am Hardtail. Gefällt erstaunlich gut.
Crankbrothers Stamp 3 Groß, liegen zuhause.


----------



## Krushuk (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung aussprechen für einen Enduro/MTB-Helm mit guter PLV (Unter 100 Euro, gerne weniger wenn möglich)?

Besten Dank!


----------



## aibeekey (23. Mai 2018)

Krushuk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung aussprechen für einen Enduro/MTB-Helm mit guter PLV (Unter 100 Euro, gerne weniger wenn möglich)?
> 
> Besten Dank!



Bell Stoker. Gibt's immer Mal wieder für ~40-50€€ im im Angebot.
Bin mit meinem zufrieden. Wäre ich aber sicher auch mit jedem anderen Helm


----------



## null-2wo (23. Mai 2018)

specialized tactic ii. 450g, 90 euro, super belüftung, crash replacement. hab inzwischen den vierten.


----------



## Fl0r14n (23. Mai 2018)

@hasardeur

1490g bei 100kg Systemgewicht
https://www.actionsports.de/fun-wor...-1490g-21169#79a784e852b9bc1c0ef8e1f352c4bb70

1699g bei 109kg Systemgewicht
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Campagnolo/Vento-Asymmetric-G3-Laufradsatz-p37124/

Wenn dich mit Novatec Naben anfreunden kannst, dann gibt es reichlich Auswahl unter 1700g bei cnc
https://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=320_132_667&page=1&sort=3d

Und wenn du noch 9 Euronen zusammenkratzen kannst, dann
1600g bei 120kg Systemgewicht
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dt-swiss-p-1800-spline-23mm-laufradsatz-662268
_(sind immerhin 2 x Tubeless tape 21 mm, 2 x Tubeless Ventil Road 32 mm und 2 x Schnellspanner dabei)
_
Sinn und Unsinn von Tubeless beim Rennrad sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2018)

Klasse Tipps. Vielen Dank!


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Mai 2018)

Krushuk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung aussprechen für einen Enduro/MTB-Helm mit guter PLV (Unter 100 Euro, gerne weniger wenn möglich)?
> 
> Besten Dank!


Den IXS Trail finde ich persönlich super, aber der muss ja zum Kopf passen. Wenns den nur mit Kinnbügel gäbe... 
Preislich so um die 85 Euro, die alte Version ohne Evo manchmal sogar deutlich billiger.


----------



## toastet (24. Mai 2018)

Krushuk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung aussprechen für einen Enduro/MTB-Helm mit guter PLV (Unter 100 Euro, gerne weniger wenn möglich)?
> 
> Besten Dank!



Troy Lee A1 

http://www.wigglesport.de/?s=troy+lee+a1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Showd0wn (24. Mai 2018)

Krushuk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung aussprechen für einen Enduro/MTB-Helm mit guter PLV (Unter 100 Euro, gerne weniger wenn möglich)?
> 
> Besten Dank!



Ich  finde des Smith Rover ziemlich gut: https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradbekleidung/fahrradhelme/mtb-helme/smith-rover?itemId=684383 (ab 70€)


----------



## Chillz (24. Mai 2018)

Showd0wn schrieb:


> Ich  finde des Smith Rover ziemlich gut: https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradbekleidung/fahrradhelme/mtb-helme/smith-rover?itemId=684383 (ab 70€)



Habe selbst diese Woche den rover bestellt in weiß für 69,99. 21ten bestellt, heute angekommen. Ist auch in grün zu haben.


https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/smith-rover-bikehelm-142387.html


----------



## bobbycar (24. Mai 2018)

Eagle GX Kurbel für'n Fuffy
Eagle für'n Fuffy:
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/sram-2...t-boost-gxp-170mm-w-o-bb-00-6118-457-015.html


----------



## fone (25. Mai 2018)

Und natürlich die DTSwiss Laufradsätze bei RCZ nicht vergessen.


----------



## Deleted435886 (25. Mai 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Und natürlich die DTSwiss Laufradsätze bei RCZ nicht vergessen.


Gibt es da derzeit noch einen Code für weiteren Rabatt? Die Codes von den letzten Seiten funktionierten leider alle nicht mit den passenden Laufrädern.


----------



## 2WheelsTobi (25. Mai 2018)

Der Rabattcode für DT Swiss im heutigen Newsletter lautet *RCZBST *bzw. *RCZTWO*. Für einige andere Produkte *RCZNVT*.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## hasardeur (27. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Achtung Ironie Schnäppchen  https://www.bike-components.de/de/Y...-Edition-27-5-Komplettrad-Modell-2018-p61905/



Inklusive BdW-Garantie.


----------



## oker_s (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo
hat jemand einen funktionierende code für die dt laufräder bei rcz? hab hier gelesen die gabs für ca 180€ mit code allerdings funktionieren die codes bei mir nicht...
interessiere mich für die 29'' 1900 boost
verwendete:
RCZBST
RCZTWO
RCZNVT
RCZVP


----------



## Ghoste (28. Mai 2018)

Die sind zeitlich eingeschränkt. Kommen derzeit aber beinahe jede Woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. Mai 2018)

1900er haben sperrklinken, nur falls du das nicht weißt. 



oker_s schrieb:


> Hallo
> hat jemand einen funktionierende code für die dt laufräder bei rcz? hab hier gelesen die gabs für ca 180€ mit code allerdings funktionieren die codes bei mir nicht...
> interessiere mich für die 29'' 1900 boost
> verwendete:
> ...


----------



## oker_s (28. Mai 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> 1900er haben sperrklinken, nur falls du das nicht weißt.



ist das ein großer nachteil?
falls ja : ich weiß das hier ist nicht der suche-schnäppchen aber was ist sonst ein guter lrs 29'' boost mit min 25mm bis 30mm Maulinnenweite


----------



## platt_ziege (28. Mai 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> 1900er haben sperrklinken, nur falls du das nicht weißt.


und was sagt mir das? ist das nen vor- oder nachteil und wieso, weshalb, warum?


----------



## toastet (28. Mai 2018)

Pauschal nicht zu beantworten, da man auch die Rastpunkte beachten muss. Bei Hope, Novatec und Co. funktionieren die Sperrklingen ja wunderbar, bei DT auch. Der Zahnscheibenfreilauf ist halt per se etwas edeler und schöner "enigneered" da mehr Kontaktfläche beim Kraftschluß vorhanden ist und er somit langlebiger ist. In der Praxis sind halt vorallem die Rastpunkte entscheidend. Fährt man aber sonst jetzt auch nicht dauerhaft enge Abstufungen mit kleinen Rastwinkeln, wird es einem auch nicht auffallen. Ergo, DT auch mit Sperrklinken problemlos kaufbar.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Mai 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> Ritchey WCS Trail 40 27,5 Zoll Tubeless Laufradsatz für 299,99,-
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=199109;menu=1000,2,140,318;ff=1;pgc[9910][18697]=1;orderby=2



Falls einer son HR braucht, ich würde das VR nehmen


----------



## null-2wo (29. Mai 2018)

Kurze Frage: Wenn ich das, das und das bestelle, dann bekomme ich das hier und spare 5 Euro, oder? (Ich weiß, gibt's woanders für den Preis. Ich bestell' aber sowieso bei bike24)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (30. Mai 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wenn ich das, das und das bestelle, dann bekomme ich das hier und spare 5 Euro, oder? (Ich weiß, gibt's woanders für den Preis. Ich bestell' aber sowieso bei bike24)


hm, scheint wohl so zu sein.
früher war so was noch umgekehrt ;-)


----------



## Basti138 (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo


----------



## freund (30. Mai 2018)

hallo, warum finde ich keine näheren infos über dieses bike im netz? und es steht unter männer drinnen, aber in der beschreibung frauen geometrie? 

danke für eure hilfe

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ise-black-Mountainbike_detail_118210_108.html


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## freund (30. Mai 2018)

ich finde dieses bike garnicht


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## freund (30. Mai 2018)

also doch ein damen rad... ich habe extra bei bike bosrder angerufen und es wurde versichert es sei ein herren l 

das passt mir bei 1,78 niemals


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## Jierdan (30. Mai 2018)

freund schrieb:


> also doch ein damen rad... ich habe extra bei bike bosrder angerufen und es wurde versichert es sei ein herren l
> 
> das passt mir bei 1,78 niemals



Das L würd ich sogar mit meinen 1,85 noch ohne Bedenken fahren.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Mai 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/search?clien...ized+Era+FSR+Comp+Carbon+29&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> 
> modell 2017, daher natürlich auch nicht auf der homepage gelistet.
> dort werden nur akuelle gezeigt.


Die haben ein Bike-Archiv (Link ganz unten auf der Seite):
https://www.specialized.com/de/de/era-fsr-comp-carbon/p/115585?color=209219-115585


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (30. Mai 2018)

Also 507mm Oberrohr ist jetzt nicht gerade lang.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (30. Mai 2018)

Oberrohr ist doch mit 600mm beim L angegeben


----------



## freund (30. Mai 2018)

ich hatte früher mal ein stumpjumper 2013 expert carbon in l

hockt man da ähnlich drinnen?


----------



## rebirth (30. Mai 2018)

Unter 440 reach, und das bei nem cc rahmen


----------



## freund (30. Mai 2018)

das erste wäre das era, das zweite das stumpi auf dem ich mich immer wohl gefühlt habe


----------



## seiman07 (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Rucksäcken von Ogio, speziell der Erzberg 70 würde mich interessieren.
Ob da noch was rein passt wenn die Trinkblase voll ist?
fg
https://www.sportokay.com/at_de/ogi...MPUKW2vyxJG4iyhKwyVWQJVjRUZgYdthoCbWgQAvD_BwE


----------



## Hacher (1. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute,

Megastore in Bonn hat morgen die Fiveten Freerider Schuhe für 59,95 im Angebot. Ist das ein gutes Angebot und kann wer was zu den Schuhen sagen? Würde da sonst morgen mal hin .... 

Danke!


----------



## urban_overload (1. Juni 2018)

Welche Freerider? Normal, Contact, Pro? Contact - Finger weg! Pro - zugreifen!


----------



## Hacher (1. Juni 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Welche Freerider? Normal, Contact, Pro? Contact - Finger weg! Pro - zugreifen!



Hey. Kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Hier mal der Flyer. 

http://www.megastore.bike/wp-content/uploads/Bildschirmfoto-2018-06-01-um-16.50.01.png

Danke & Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (1. Juni 2018)

Scheinen die normalen Freerider zu sein, zu denen kann ich persönlich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Hacher (1. Juni 2018)

@urban_overload 
Ok. Für den Anfang kann man mit den Schuhe wahrscheinlich nicht viel falsch machen oder?


----------



## urban_overload (1. Juni 2018)

Das auf jeden Fall. Um 60€ ist nicht viel verhaut, auch wenn sie dir nach 1 Jahr von den Füßen fallen. Von den Contact (einfach mal kurz googlen, schauen ganz anders aus, die Pro wiederum anders als die Contact) würde ich aber auch bei dem Preis die Finger lassen. Grip durch die tlw. komplett glatte Sohle im Feuchten/Nassen und Matsch quasi nicht vorhanden, mehr als fragwürdige Haltbarkeit.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2018)

Die (alten) klassischen Freerider halten sehr lang, besser als die neuen Modelle.


----------



## ForG (2. Juni 2018)

Bei Bike-Components gibt es 15% auf SQLAB, Code 15SQLAB. Ich hab mir einen Sattel gekauft, hat einwandfrei geklappt.


----------



## ForG (3. Juni 2018)

ForG schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ist das ein Schnäppchen, oder habe ich mich verkauft?
> FOX 34 Float 3-Pos *Grip *Performance 27.5'' Boost Federgabel 150mm 1.5 Tapered 15QRx110mm matte black Mod. 2017
> Preis: 399€ (für eine FOX an sich recht günstig).
> Die Kartusche ist eine Grip und nicht FIT4. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den beiden Dämpfungen?
> ...





fone schrieb:


> 399 €
> 9̶̶8̶̶8̶ €
> 
> Ist ein Schnäppchen. Mach dir keinen solchen Sorgen.
> ...





MrBrightside schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und die Gabel ist richtig gut.


Die Gabel ist richtig gut, ich bin damit super zufrieden! Und 399€ sind ein Schnapp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (4. Juni 2018)

ForG schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Components gibt es 15% auf SQLAB, Code 15SQLAB. Ich hab mir einen Sattel gekauft, hat einwandfrei geklappt.



Danke für den Code gleich mal einen bestellt 
Funktioniert auch bei Angebotsartikeln  zb:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SQlab/611-active-Carbon-Sattel-Auslaufmodell-p50131/


----------



## Tifftoff (4. Juni 2018)

LTB schrieb:


> Danke für den Code gleich mal einen bestellt
> Funktioniert auch bei Angebotsartikeln  zb:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SQlab/611-active-Carbon-Sattel-Auslaufmodell-p50131/



Heißt nicht, daß es auch verfügbar ist. Bei BC wird im Internetshop nicht der Bestand automatisch aktualisiert.
Wenn z.B. 10 Sättel verfügbar sind und 100 kaufen den, gehen 90 leer aus, ohne daß man es gleich merkt.
Das Geld bekommt man natürlich zurück.

Ich habe  im April bei BC 66,36€ für den Sattel gezahlt ( 20% Rabbat ), bekommen habe ich den nicht.


----------



## Mithras (4. Juni 2018)

Also hab auch grad zugeschlagen, nen "Active" wollt ich schon lange .. auch der Code ging reibungslos..bin mal gespannt..


----------



## AndiBar361 (7. Juni 2018)

markusscharfer schrieb:


> Fox 36 170mm 650b für 466€ allerdings aus 2016 und aus der Beschreibung geht nicht hervor ob es 100mm oder 110mm sind
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...36-float-fit-factory-gabel-2016/rp-prod147412





xlacherx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 738585



http://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=577


----------



## LTB (7. Juni 2018)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Heißt nicht, daß es auch verfügbar ist. Bei BC wird im Internetshop nicht der Bestand automatisch aktualisiert.
> Wenn z.B. 10 Sättel verfügbar sind und 100 kaufen den, gehen 90 leer aus, ohne daß man es gleich merkt.
> Das Geld bekommt man natürlich zurück.
> 
> Ich habe  im April bei BC 66,36€ für den Sattel gezahlt ( 20% Rabbat ), bekommen habe ich den nicht.



Hat einwandfrei geklappt, kam heute an


----------



## Spezialeis (7. Juni 2018)

AndiBar361 schrieb:


> http://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=577


Allerdings sehen die Ausfallenden der CRC Fox anders aus, als die von der Fox HP. Die CRC ist eine Steckachse mit Schnellspanner, der Umbau der Steckachse gemäss FOX ist mit einer Steckachse mit Klemmung. Geht das dann trotzdem?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2018)

Nein, bei diesem Modell nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Juni 2018)

Die CRC-36 hat doch ne 15mm Achse auf den Bildern oder kann man das mit den 20mm glauben?


----------



## Spezialeis (7. Juni 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Die CRC-36 hat doch ne 15mm Achse auf den Bildern oder kann man das mit den 20mm glauben?


Wäre ja bisschen schade, wenn man sich das falsche bestellt. Aber mittlerweile ist sie eh ausverkauft. Bevor ich das gesehen habe, war ein Umrüstkit der Nabe die Lösung.


----------



## nationrider (7. Juni 2018)

Bei CRC haben sie den Dominer DH im Angebot. Gute Ausstattung und alle Größen verfügbar

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...on-mountainbike-sram-gx-dh-2018/rp-prod159736


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juni 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Lightweight.



Seit wann gibt es von Trickstuff drei verschiedene Scheiben? Meines Erachtens gibt es nur die HD und die UL. Warum die HD, welche es laut Foto auch ist, Lightweight genannt wird, ist mir nicht klar.


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2018)

Ich hab direkt angefragt...



> Hallo Flo, das ist eine Sonderversion der Dächle-Scheibe. Sie ist nicht, wie bei den 180er und 203ern üblich, 2,05 mm dick, sondern 1,9 mm. Kann man bedenkenlos kaufen ;-)


----------



## LTB (9. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es von Trickstuff drei verschiedene Scheiben? Meines Erachtens gibt es nur die HD und die UL. Warum die HD, welche es laut Foto auch ist, Lightweight genannt wird, ist mir nicht klar.





Mr. Tr!ckstuff schrieb:


> Gerne - die "Dächle-HD-Lightweight" ist eine Sonderversion, die es nur in begrenzer Anzahl gibt, und zwar fast nur bei Bike-Components. Die Scheibe ist genau gleich wie die Dächle-HD, aber 0,15 mm dünner, also 1,9 mm. Die Bremskraft ist genau gleich, aber die Wärmeaufnahmefähigkeit und damit die Fadingstabilität ist geringfügig geringer als bei der 2,05 mm dicken Dächle-HD.


----------



## duc-mo (9. Juni 2018)

Hab gestern zwei Scheiben bekommen. Sehen gut aus und und für den Preis kann man wohl nix falsch machen... Wenn man die normale HD eine Saison gefahren ist, dann wird die wohl genauso dick wie die HD light sein...

Übrigens
180mm - 150g
203mm - 180g


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juni 2018)

Ich finde es sehr widersprüchlich. Einerseits meint gerade @Mr. Tr!ckstuff, dass Fading hauptsächlich eine Folge zu dünner Scheiben ist, dann werden pauschal dünnere Scheiben empfohlen.


----------



## hardtails (9. Juni 2018)

interessant das bei bc 1,95 steht, ist ja schon ein kleiner unterschied.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## damage0099 (9. Juni 2018)

Sind halt Untermaß geschliffen und werden jetzt als 'light'-Version verkauft


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (9. Juni 2018)

Wobei 1.95mm immer noch deutlich mehr sind als bei vielen anderen Herstellern...


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juni 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wobei 1.95mm immer noch deutlich mehr sind als bei vielen anderen Herstellern...





slowbeat schrieb:


> Heute mit frisch kalibrierter Bügelmessschraube gemessen:
> Shimano SM-RT 86: 1,86mm
> Avid G2CS: 1,90mm
> Avid Roundagon: 2,02mm (!!!)


Jaja, wenn es drum geht zu werben, ist für Herrn Liedler das eigene Produkt allen anderen haushoch überlegen. Eine minimal höhere Stärke wird als exorbitant Gewinn bei der Wärmekapazität und überhaupt herausgestellt. Wenn eine Untermaßcharge verkauft werden soll ist der Unterschied marginal.


----------



## duc-mo (9. Juni 2018)

Wer ist Herr Liedler?

Meine verschlissene XTer Scheibe ohne Ice-Tech hat 1.75mm an den Stegen und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Reibring genauso dick war. Bei min. 1.5mm sollen die XT ausgetauscht werden und da bin ich jetzt angekommten...

Bei der Trickstuff HD light starte ich bei 1.95mm und kann bis auf 1.6mm runterbremsen. Ich habe also 0,1mm mehr zum runterbremsen und am Lebensende ist die Scheibe immer noch dicker als die aktuelle XT...

Für den aktuellen Preis find ich die HD Light absolut in Ordnung. 40€ für eine 203mm HD "heavy" wollte ich dagegen nicht ausgeben...


----------



## ufp (10. Juni 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wer ist Herr Liedler?
> 
> Meine verschlissene XTer Scheibe ohne Ice-Tech hat 1.75mm an den Stegen und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Reibring genauso dick war. Bei min. 1.5mm sollen die XT ausgetauscht werden und da bin ich jetzt angekommten...
> 
> Bei der Trickstuff HD light starte ich bei 1.95mm und kann bis auf 1.6mm runterbremsen. Ich habe also 0,1mm mehr zum runterbremsen und am Lebensende ist die Scheibe immer noch dicker als die aktuelle XT...


Dh du kannst sie dann für die XT weiter verwenden?
Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Juni 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Dh du kannst sie dann für die XT weiter verwenden?
> Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (10. Juni 2018)

Schnäppchengott vs. Bremsengott...


----------



## fone (12. Juni 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 740486 Beim Komking gibt's die Mehrwertsteuer auf gewisse Artikel "geschenkt".
> Nomad V4 Al Rahmen somit für ~1538€


Schade, für den Tallboy-Rahmen geht der Gutschen nicht.


----------



## rmaurer (14. Juni 2018)

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/d...m-12x148mm-black-blue-82716091-82716090.html#

knapp 300€ mit Code RCZXM für einen XM1501 in 40mm Breite!
wo ist der Haken?

Der Originale von DT Swiss hat Naben mit Centerlock, hier sind 6 Loch Naben verbaut. Immerhin steht was von 36 Zähne Zahnscheibenfreilauf


----------



## xlacherx (14. Juni 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/d...m-12x148mm-black-blue-82716091-82716090.html#
> 
> knapp 300€ mit Code RCZXM für einen XM1501 in 40mm Breite!
> wo ist der Haken?
> ...



Naja, 40mm sind für die meisten eigentlich zu viel. Unter 2.6er Reifen würde ich damit nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## Duke_do (14. Juni 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/d...m-12x148mm-black-blue-82716091-82716090.html#
> 
> knapp 300€ mit Code RCZXM für einen XM1501 in 40mm Breite!
> wo ist der Haken?
> ...



Wo hast du das mit 6 Loch Aufnahme her?

Ich habe mir einen bestellt, schön wäre ein XD Freilauf gewesen.

Haken, 1 Monat Lieferzeit bei sofortiger Bezahlung


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (14. Juni 2018)

Welche Naben sind in diesem Satz verbaut?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (14. Juni 2018)

Danke. 
Sind die Naben ja schon mehr wert als der ganze Satz kostet


----------



## Duke_do (14. Juni 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich vom bild.



Auf Bilder gebe ich nichts bei RCZ. Könnten auch Centerlock Adapter sein.
Mir wäre 6 Loch lieber, mal sehen was kommt.
Dann muss ich mich in einem Monat mal auf die Suche nach einem XD Freilauf machen.
Aber der Preis ist für die 240er Nabe klasse. Habe einen Satz (noch die Hügi) seit 2003 im Einsatz, einmal Lagerwechsel, ansonsten alles bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (14. Juni 2018)

Auf der französischen RCZ-Seite steht 6-Loch. Gab es wohl 2017 noch.


----------



## rebirth (14. Juni 2018)

Die letzten günstigen LRS hatten 16(sechzehn!) Wochen lieferzeit ... Vier wochen wäre sehr cool gewesen.


----------



## Flo7 (14. Juni 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die letzten günstigen LRS hatten 16(sechzehn!) Wochen lieferzeit ... Vier wochen wäre sehr cool gewesen.




Waren die auch mit 20 working days angegeben?


----------



## rebirth (14. Juni 2018)

Ne, mit 16 weeks


----------



## Hans (15. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Ist der Laufradsatz auch für ein e-bike zu empfehlen? Die 240er Naben sollten das aushalten, oder ?

Grüße 
Hans


----------



## MrBrightside (15. Juni 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist der Laufradsatz auch für ein e-bike zu empfehlen? Die 240er Naben sollten das aushalten, oder ?
> 
> Grüße
> Hans


DT hat ja auch einen Stahl-Freilaufkörper zum Nachrüsten. Könnt' ich mir schon vorstellen. Kommt auch auf den Fahrer an.


----------



## breznsoizer (16. Juni 2018)

Phimi schrieb:


> Uuund wenn man bedenkt dass die Uvps da Fabelpreise sind, haben wir wiederum keine Schnäppchen


Was gibts denn für Alternativen an tauglichen Gravelbikes <1000€?


----------



## DerHackbart (16. Juni 2018)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Was gibts denn für Alternativen an tauglichen Gravelbikes <1000€?



Kona Rove
Fuji Jari 2.3
Specialized Diverge


Sind aber alle vergleichsweise mager ausgestattet.


----------



## paulipan (16. Juni 2018)

Jetzt 699 Euro oder gibt's nen Code?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (17. Juni 2018)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Was gibts denn für Alternativen an tauglichen Gravelbikes <1000€?



Alternativen zum Grafix Elite sind kaum zu finden für den Preis: Hier bist Du schon mit den Zipp-Anbauteilen, den recht guten Laufrädern und der Rival 1 Komplettgruppe (etwas Mischmasch aus Force, Rival und Apex, Beschreibung und Bilder weichen voneinander ab) beim Kaufpreis angelangt. Das bedeutet, Rahmenset inklusive Steckachsen, Reifen, und Kleinteile gibt es gratis.



andre-h schrieb:


> Aber unabhängig davon, insbesondere das Gravelbike mit der Force 1 wiegt grade mal 9kg - für Alu ist das schon echt in Ordnung. Und wenn einem der Name "Serious" nichts ausmacht ist das schon echt nen Schnapper!



Ey, hier ist die Quatschrunde! Laut Bildern nur eine Rival 1 mit Apex-Kurbel und altem Force 1-Schaltwerk.

@DerHackbart: Welche Teile sind denn tatsächlich verbaut? Ist es tatsächlich eine Tapered-Gabel? Typenbezeichnung sagt 50 mm Außendurchmesser oben - das wäre aber eine 1 1/1/8"-Gabel für semiintegrierte Steuersätze, wofür auch der ZS-Steuersatz spricht (auch wenn tapered dransteht, der Steuersatz hat ZS44 oben und unten laut FSA. Tapered wäre nur mit EC44 möglich.).

Ich habe mal eine Teileliste erstellt, weil mich das Gewicht interessiert hat, und komme recht gut hin:


----------



## andre-h (17. Juni 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Ey, hier ist die Quatschrunde!


Recht hast du!

Und die Apex Kurbel ist mir auch aufgefallen, als auch die Rival Bremsen. Laut Beschreibung sind das neben dem Schaltwerk aber Force Schalt/Bremshebel - du listest jedoch Rival, bist du da sicher?


----------



## bobons (17. Juni 2018)

andre-h schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung sind das neben dem Schaltwerk aber Force Schalt/Bremshebel - du listest jedoch Rival, bist du da sicher?



Ich bin von den Bildern ausgegangen und habe die logische Konsequenz gezogen: Für einen so kleinen Hersteller ergibt es keinen Sinn, hochwertigere Force zu verwenden und sie dann wiederum aufwendig mit billigeren Bremssätteln zu kombinieren. Rival von der Stange mit "veralteten" PM-Sätteln in einigen 100er Stückzahlen hören sich für mich deutlich kosteneffizienter an.

Die Beschreibung an sich ist stellenweise sowieso Quatsch, auch die 2 verschiedenen Geometrietabellen (die ab Größe 50 ist für MJ 2017 ohne Stack und Reach) zeugen nicht gerade von Fachkompetenz. Aber dafür kauft man ja nicht bei den Läden der Internetstores AG ein, sondern weil es ab und zu richtig lohnenswerte Gutscheine gibt, so wie jetzt. Dafür bekommt man auch einfach Retourenware ungefragt als neu verkauft (war bei meinen letzten 3 von 3 Artikeln so).

Ich überlege gerade, das Rad wegen der Gruppe und Laufräder zu kaufen und den Billigrahmen weiterzuverkaufen. Räder und Rival-Gruppe wären schon 1040 Euro zusammen, ca. 1170 mit den Zipp-Teilen und Reifen.
Gruppe: https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Rival-1-Komplettgruppe-1x11-GXP-fuer-hydraulische-Scheibenbremse
Räder: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/alexrims-boondocks-3-laufrad-satz-700c (nicht sicher, ob Achsadapter im Lieferumfang sind)

PS: Das 2017er Grafix Pro ist auch noch im Angebot und rabattiert: https://www.fahrrad.de/serious-grafix-pro-matte-black-498659.html


----------



## fone (18. Juni 2018)

Drüben im Kleidungschnäppchen-Thread wurde ein Helm gepostet, den ich erwähnenswert finde.


Max_SDA schrieb:


> 100 % Status Fullface Helm in Midnight Meteor für 88 Euro! (es gibt auch noch einen 10 Euro Neukundengutschein -> hab ihn für 78 Euro bekommen)
> 
> http://www.wigglesport.de/100-status-helmet-midnight-meteor/


_Den gelben D-Day Yellow gibts nochmal 5€ billiger für ~82€
Andere Farben dann >100€_

Gibts auch bei CRC.

Ich selbst wusste bis eben nämlich gar nicht, dass ich dringend einen neuen Helm brauche!


----------



## JDEM (18. Juni 2018)

Erstmal nen Aircraft Mips gegönnt  @fone


----------



## fone (18. Juni 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Erstmal nen Aircraft Mips gegönnt  @fone


Gute Idee! Mach ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marky-YT (19. Juni 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Also doch nicht gut



Doch für kürzere Strecken schon, nur auf Dauer fängt er (bei mir) an zu drücken...


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Juni 2018)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Doch für kürzere Strecken schon, nur auf Dauer fängt er (bei mir) an zu drücken...


30km SIND kürzere Strecken
Zum Bäcker gehts zur Not auch ohne Sattel


----------



## Hans (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

die Sixc Kurbel ist ja aktuell im angebot.

Passt die in meine Santa Cruz Hightower mit 30mm Innenlager ?
Aktuelle Kurbel ist eine RF Turbine 

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/racefa...70mm-68-73mm-w-o-bb-black-ck14sxca170blk.html

Danke

Hans


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## Hans (19. Juni 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> habe es mal verbessert.



Ok. Dann hab ich die letzte bekommen 

Passt die in den Hightowerrahen ?
Ist die mit 30mm Achse ?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## Hans (19. Juni 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> cinch = 30 mm
> 
> #wenn du eine alte turbine mit 24 mm welle hast, dann benötigst du noch ein passendes innenlager.



Hab eine Turbine mit 30mm
Ich hab jetzt die Sixc nur mit 30er Welle gefunden, sollte also passen


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Juni 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> Hab eine Turbine mit 30mm
> Ich hab jetzt die Sixc nur mit 30er Welle gefunden, sollte also passen


Ja


----------



## decay (19. Juni 2018)

Mist, Next SL und SixC verpasst, da braucht man ja regelmäßig Ersatz, grad is mal wieder soweit bei mir 

Wenn jemand ne 175er übrig hat nehm ich gern eine.


----------



## platt_ziege (22. Juni 2018)

Torsten schrieb:


> *Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!*
> 
> Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...


u.a. @Torsten 
das ist ja total supi und so (...?), aber wo ist der alte thread denn jetzt genau hin?
soll ja leute geben, die dort vielleicht nochmal was nachlesen möchten....
und an den kosten für die 5mb an speicherplatz kann es ja wohl nicht liegen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (22. Juni 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> u.a. @Torsten
> das ist ja total supi und so (...?), aber wo ist der alte thread denn jetzt genau hin?
> soll ja leute geben, die dort vielleicht nochmal was nachlesen möchten....
> und an den kosten für die 5mb an speicherplatz kann es ja wohl nicht liegen.....



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/80782344/?q=Schnäppchenjägerthread&o=relevance&c[title_only]=1


----------



## platt_ziege (22. Juni 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/80782344/?q=Schnäppchenjägerthread&o=relevance&c[title_only]=1


dank dir!
macht natürlich absolut sinn, den fred innen tech-talk bereich zu verschieben......


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## Oerek (23. Juni 2018)

Sers,

bevor ich dafür nen eigenen Thread aufmache wollte ich erstmal hier fragen;

hatte mir diese Kurbel hier bei RCZ bestellt. War als Ersatz fürs 4. Bike gedacht, musste schnell und billig gehen. Wie das eben so geht.
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shiman...lowtech-170mm-black-2-1nu3001016-114544.html#


Jetzt kam die Kurbel an, und sie ist wie auf den Bildern, lose. Also 2 Kurbelarme und ein Spider mit Kettenblättern.
Es gibt aber keine Möglichkeit den rechten Arm (HT1) mit dem Spider/Kurbelstern zu verbinden. Im Stern ist allerdings eine feinere Vielzahnaufnahme.

Mein erster Gedanke war jetzt eBike Kurbel, aber zumindest vom Bild her haben Bosch/Brose/Yamaha andere Aufnahmen. Shimano Steps hätte eine vergleichbare Aufnahme, ist allerdings Singlespeed only, was dann nicht zur 3-Fach Kurbel passt.

Also was hab ich hier? :O
Gibts da eventuell nen Adapterstück was eingepresst wird?

RCZ hab ich noch nicht gefragt, aber da wird wohl keiner Plan haben.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juni 2018)

Oerek schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> bevor ich dafür nen eigenen Thread aufmache wollte ich erstmal hier fragen;
> 
> ...


Ohne dass ich da Erfahrung mit hab, sagt Google Octalink Tretlager verwenden.


----------



## bobons (23. Juni 2018)

Oerek schrieb:


> Jetzt kam die Kurbel an, und sie ist wie auf den Bildern, lose. Also 2 Kurbelarme und ein Spider mit Kettenblättern.
> Es gibt aber keine Möglichkeit den rechten Arm (HT1) mit dem Spider/Kurbelstern zu verbinden. Im Stern ist allerdings eine feinere Vielzahnaufnahme.


Octalink ist das wohl nicht, sieht gröber aus. Zähle einfach mal die Anzahl der Zähne, und vergleiche mit Octalink:







Für mich ist das eine STEPS-Kurbel, die Spider-Aufnahme sieht gleich aus. Siehe hier.


----------



## JoDeCologne (23. Juni 2018)

Erstes Ergebnis chez google „Sm-fcp1  innenlager“ voila:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-SM-FCP1-3x10-fach-Kurbel-48-36-26-CG-170mm-Octalink-crank-NEU-/183206496105

Modell: SM-FCP1
- Abstufung: 48/36/26
- mit Kettenschutzring
- Kurbelarmlänge: 170mm
- Farbe: schwarz
- für 10-fach Systeme
- *Octalink-Aufnahme*

ACHTUNG! - der rechte Kurbelarm ist nicht fest mit den Kettenblättern verbunden. Der sternenförmigen Halter, an dem die Kettenblätter montiert sind, hat eine *Vielzahnaufnahme*.


----------



## Oerek (23. Juni 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Erstes Ergebnis chez google „Sm-fcp1  innenlager“ voila:
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-SM-FCP1-3x10-fach-Kurbel-48-36-26-CG-170mm-Octalink-crank-NEU-/183206496105
> 
> ...




Danke für die rege Beteiligung!

Octalink hab ich vermutet, hatte ja HT1 geschrieben (ist ja das selbe bzw. was komplett anderes, mein Fehler ). Allerdings ist bei Octalink-Kurbeln der rechte Kurbelarm idR. fest mit dem Spider verpresst bzw. aus einem Teil.
--

Für Steps spricht, dass es augenscheinlich passt von den beiden Verzahnungen her.
Aber die Kurbel wird nirgendwo angeboten, man findet nur einzelne Kurbelarme und Spider für Steps.
Auch gibt es, soweit ich gegooglet hab, keine OEM Steps-Räder mit 3-Fach vorn.
Ich habe die Kurbel aber gerade nicht hier um den gröberen Vielzahn abzugleichen :/

Von der Wertigkeit der Kurbel würde ich übrigens von Deore-Niveau oder etwas darunter ausgehen. Kettenblätter sind verschraubt.


----------



## JoDeCologne (23. Juni 2018)

Oerek schrieb:


> Octalink hab ich vermutet.. idR. fest mit dem Spider verpresst bzw. aus einem Teil...


Du hattest den Rcz-Artikel verlinkt; da steht die Bezeichnung der Kurbel Sm-fcp1. Wenn dann alle Google - Ergebnisse Octalink beschreiben, besteht so eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es dieser Innenlager-Typ sein könnte..


Also nur noch rausbekommen, ob V1 oder V2.

..bei der EBay-Beschreibung steht dabei, dass Kurbelarm nicht fest ist. Vermutlich wird KB mit Kurbelschrauben auf Innenlager-Achse geschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (23. Juni 2018)

Es ist durchaus möglich, daß das eine Variante für einen anderen Erdteil ist, und wir deshalb nicht die richtigen Ergebnisse angezeigt bekommen. Alles, was wir im Netz angezeigt bwkommen, ist für uns vorselektiert.


----------



## Oerek (23. Juni 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Du hattest den Rcz-Artikel verlinkt; da steht die Bezeichnung der Kurbel Sm-fcp1. Wenn dann alle Google - Ergebnisse Octalink beschreiben, besteht so eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es dieser Innenlager-Typ sein könnte..
> 
> 
> Also nur noch rausbekommen, ob V1 oder V2.
> ...



Nur das es keine ordinäre Octalink-Kurbel ist.
An der ebay-Beschreibung braucht man sich nicht aufhängen, das sind vermutlich die gleichen Infos die auch RCZ abgeschrieben hat.
Die richtige Bezeichnung lautet sicher auch anders, die Nomenklatur müsste eher FC-P100 oder sowas sein.

Der Spider wird sicher nicht mit Kurbelschraube am Arm fixiert, dafür ist die Innenverzahnung ja da. 



bobons schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus möglich, daß das eine Variante für einen anderen Erdteil ist, und wir deshalb nicht die richtigen Ergebnisse angezeigt bekommen. Alles, was wir im Netz angezeigt bwkommen, ist für uns vorselektiert.



Jetzt wird´s aber abenteuerlich. Zumindest für diesen konkreten Fall sehr abwegig.


----------



## rmaurer (23. Juni 2018)

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/fox-ra...os-adj-15x110mm-tapered-black-910-20-405.html

FOX34 Performance Elite für 400€

normalerweise müsste es jetzt noch einen Code im "RCZXXX" Format geben durch den sich der Preis nochmals halbiert (RCZFOX funktioniert nicht) - finde aber nix. Wer hat den aller den Newsletter abonniert?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## demlak (23. Juni 2018)

Alter.. wenn du es weißt, dann abonnier den Newsletter doch gefälligst selber... meine fresse..


----------



## Mr_Chicks (23. Juni 2018)

Auf den letzten 4 Newsletter kein Code für die Fox drauf.

Einfach für die 400 Tacken bestellen.
Ist doch auch so nen guter Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (23. Juni 2018)

Oerek schrieb:


> Jetzt wird´s aber abenteuerlich. Zumindest für diesen konkreten Fall sehr abwegig.



Deswegen bekomme ich mit Baidu komplett andere Ergebnisse. Leider auch nicht die richtigen, aber andere als mit DE-Suchmaschinen.


----------



## Spezialeis (24. Juni 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Mist, Next SL und SixC verpasst, da braucht man ja regelmäßig Ersatz, grad is mal wieder soweit bei mir


Halten die nichts aus? Wie häufig bedeutet regelmässig?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Juni 2018)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Halten die nichts aus? Wie häufig bedeutet regelmässig?


Na, ich glaube, @decay ist da kein repräsentativer Maßstab!


----------



## decay (24. Juni 2018)

Ich geh nicht davon aus, dass die konstruktionsbedingt kaputtgehen, sondern die in der Fertigung Probleme haben.
Next SL würd ich aber in der Tat jetzt im Moment nicht mehr kaufen, 2x Pedal mitsamt Insert rausgebrochen, bei der anderen ist jetzt das Insert an der Spindel lose.
Die SixC hält im Moment, aber da war z.B. auch der Spindelarm links lose geworden, habe ich dann mal mit Loctite geklebt.

RF ist aber sehr kulant und sind sich der Probleme auch bewusst.
Für mich gibts da aber jetzt auch keine wirkliche Alternative und der Preis bei rcz ist auch immer top.
(Regelmäßig - seit 03/2017 4x bei 2 Rädern)


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## decay (24. Juni 2018)

@k_star ist die normale Verschraubung an der Spindel auf der Nichtantriebsseite (16er Imbus, gibt ein Werkzeug von RF dafür), die sich da löst, einfach nochmal mit Loctite gesichert. Zu viel mehr reichen meine Handwerkerskills auch ned


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## davidmm (24. Juni 2018)

Wer kein Loctite kaufen möchte kann auch Teflontape nutzen das wird zwar eher in dem Klempnerbereich genutzt ist aber ideal um Schrauben am lösen zu hindern


----------



## Marcel291 (24. Juni 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> ok, dachte die welle wäre eingeklebt.
> 
> bei meiner fsa sl-k ist nämlich die welle im rechten kurbelarm lose.



Es gibt von Loctite Spezialmittel genau für solche Anwendungen! 

Ich musste bei ner Pike mal den Schaft in die Brücke einkleben, da die Schäfte sich immer wieder gelöst hatten.
Schaft ausgepresst, alles gründlich mit Isopropanol gereinigt, das Spezialmittel von Loctite beidseitig aufgetragen, Schaft in die Brücke wieder eingepresst und trocknen lassen. Seitdem löst sich da nichts mehr! 

Den genauen Namen habe ich leider gerade nicht parat.


----------



## prolink (24. Juni 2018)

du meinst sicher Loctite Welle Nabe
https://www.contorion.at/chemisch-t...32258&ef_id=Wakc_QAAAGHL6wOy:20180624183749:s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel291 (24. Juni 2018)

prolink schrieb:


> du meinst sicher Loctite Welle Nabe
> https://www.contorion.at/chemisch-t...32258&ef_id=Wakc_QAAAGHL6wOy:20180624183749:s



Ja sowas war das, ob es jetzt genau 638 war kann ich allerdings nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juni 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Ich geh nicht davon aus, dass die konstruktionsbedingt kaputtgehen, sondern die in der Fertigung Probleme haben.
> Next SL würd ich aber in der Tat jetzt im Moment nicht mehr kaufen, 2x Pedal mitsamt Insert rausgebrochen, bei der anderen ist jetzt das Insert an der Spindel lose.
> Die SixC hält im Moment, aber da war z.B. auch der Spindelarm links lose geworden, habe ich dann mal mit Loctite geklebt.
> 
> ...


Bei dir ist der Name Programm?


----------



## decay (25. Juni 2018)

@BigJohn 

Eigentlich nicht, bin die Next SL ja schon Jahre am Enduro gefahren, da fehlte auch nix .
Egal, wenns mal wieder wo eine gibt werd ich mir an beide Räder die SixC schrauben oder eventuell ne Next R.


----------



## kreisbremser (25. Juni 2018)

davidmm schrieb:


> Wer kein Loctite kaufen möchte kann auch Teflontape nutzen das wird zwar eher in dem Klempnerbereich genutzt ist aber ideal um Schrauben am lösen zu hindern


falls du das weisse dichtband meinst, dann halte ich das für eine schlechte empfehlung. damit bekommst du keine dauerhafte und vor allem keine festsitzende verbingung hin. das zeug ist mit loctite nicht zu vergleichen. eine verschraubung hat ohne teflonband sicher eine größere reibung.


----------



## Teuflor (27. Juni 2018)

Moin,

ich habe hier einen nagelneuen POC Tectal Race Spin M/L -> https://www.pocsports.com/eu/tectal-race-spin/10511.html#

hab ich zum super Kurs von 165,57€ gekauft aber er passt mir leider nicht (hab einen 59er Kopf, das würde passen aber er drückt an der Schlefe). Wenn den jemand will gibts ihn zum gleichen Kurs, ansonsten schick ich ihn zurück!


----------



## rms69 (28. Juni 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Troy Lee Designs D3 Carbon Helm
> Statt 499€ für 299€ bei Melahn.
> 
> https://www.melahn.de/bekleidung/fa...s-mtb-helm-d3-carbon-cadence-gelb/rot/schwarz



ALL20 Gutschein nicht vegessen, dann sind es 299€ –20% = *240€*

aber leider nur in M


----------



## greifswald (28. Juni 2018)

rms69 schrieb:


> ALL20 Gutschein nicht vegessen, dann sind es 299€ –20% = *240€*
> 
> aber leider nur in M



Jetzt nicht mehr. Das letzte Exemplar habe ich wohl bestellt. Mal schauen,ob er passt


----------



## platt_ziege (28. Juni 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/80782344/?q=Schnäppchenjägerthread&o=relevance&c[title_only]=1


zu früh gefreut
der alte endet januar 2013 und der neue beginnt im märz diesen jahres.
also sind 3 jahre irgendwie in der matrix verloren gegangen...

na ja egal, so wie diese nicht wirklich funktionierende benachrichtigungsfunktion.
hab grad wieder zufällig gesehen, dass ich hier für den laberfred seit 4 tagen keine benachrichtigung bekommen habe und zum x-ten mal abo löschen und wieder neu beauftragen musste...


----------



## demlak (28. Juni 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> zu früh gefreut
> der alte endet januar 2013 und der neue beginnt im märz diesen jahres.
> also sind 3 jahre irgendwie in der matrix verloren gegangen...
> 
> ...



nicht zu früh gefreut.. zu blind durch die Welt gelaufen =)
der Thread startet im Januar 2013: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/
der hier endete direkt davor: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread.456035/

Zum Abo: Check mal, ob du auf allen Geräten auch eingeloggt bist, wenn du dir den Thread anschaust. Wenn du nicht eingeloggt bist, wird in deinem Account nicht hinterlegt, ob du den Thread bereits seit der letzten Mail angeschaut hast oder nicht. Ein Blick hier rein, zeigt dir auf, welche Threads ungelesen sind: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/watched/threads


Erst meckerst du, dass der Thread gelöscht wurde. Wurde er aber nicht und ist per Suche zu finden.
Dann Meckerst du selbst dann, wenn man ihn dir direkt vor die Nase legt, dass er nicht da sei. Und anschließend meckerst du über die Abo-Benachrichtigungsfunktion, obwohl sie bei anderen funktioniert.
Nicht immer gleich meckern. Meistens sitzt das Problem VOR dem Rechner =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (28. Juni 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> nicht zu früh gefreut.. zu blind durch die Welt gelaufen =)
> der Thread startet im Januar 2013: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/
> der hier endete direkt davor: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread.456035/


da ich dich ja ganz symphatisch finde, denn ich hab nix gegen freundliche klugscheisser, halt mich mal zurück ;-)
deshalb, geh dir schon mal eben den schlaf aus den augen waschen, oder mach nen energy drink auf....



> Zum Abo: Check mal, ob du auf allen Geräten auch eingeloggt bist, wenn du dir den Thread anschaust. Wenn du nicht eingeloggt bist, wird in deinem Account nicht hinterlegt, ob du den Thread bereits seit der letzten Mail angeschaut hast oder nicht. Ein Blick hier rein, zeigt dir auf, welche Threads ungelesen sind: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/watched/threads


die abo funktion funktioniert bei einigen nicht und was mir aufgefallen ist, dass es eventuell damit zusammen hängt, wenn ein admin rumgelöscht hat. aber seit der von mir angestossen "diskussion" (die meisten wissen bis heute nicht worum es wohl ging) bzgl coinhive script, misch ich mich hier nicht mehr ein, bringt eh nix.
wenn ich nicht eingeloggt bin, kann auch nix hinterlegt werden und die funktion läuft ja nicht über cookies. also liegt es an einem fehler dieser eh grenzwertigen forensoftware bzw administration.



> Erst meckerst du, dass der Thread gelöscht wurde. Wurde er aber nicht und ist per Suche zu finden.
> Dann Meckerst du selbst dann, wenn man ihn dir direkt vor die Nase legt, dass er nicht da sei. Und anschließend meckerst du über die Abo-Benachrichtigungsfunktion, obwohl sie bei anderen funktioniert.
> Nicht immer gleich meckern. Meistens sitzt das Problem VOR dem Rechner =)


wie du schon korrekt geschrieben hast, sitzt der fehler meistens davor, so leider diesmal dummerweise vor deinem bildschirm ;-)

ich könnte dir jetzt ewig erzählen wie ich vor über 30 jahren Integrierte schaltungen zusammengelötet und per assembler zum leben erweckt habe, oder deutschland weit windoof, osx, office und anderen scheiss in schulungen bei den grössten firmen, banken, versicherungen,medienkonzernen pipapo gegeben habe und anderen rechner nerd krams gemacht habe, aber stattdessen sag ich dir lieber, ich weiss schon extrem genau was ich tue und kotze niemals grundlos oder wg nem schlechten schiss rum, es hat immer einen sinnhaften und zumeist logisch nachvollziehbaren grund, auch wenn der für die meisten wg dem duften modewort der kognitiven dissonanz nichtmal ansatzweise nachvollziehbar ist. aber so ist halt, das glück ist mit den schlichten gemütern :-D

so, und hier jetzt die bildhafte auflösung, extra für deine verquollenen äuglein ;-)







so, jetzt kommst du 

merke, traue niemals deinem verstand der die wahrnehmung auf basis des individuell programmierten glaubenssystems auswertet (deshalb gibt es keine objektivität, tatsachen und den ganzen quatsch und schon gar nicht DIE realität, aber das ist ein anderes thema...)

hier folgt jetzt der platz für die entschudligung(en): [______________________________________]

NACHTRAG: @EVOIII darf sich dem natürlich gerne anschliessen ;-)


----------



## veraono (28. Juni 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> zu früh gefreut
> der alte endet januar 2013 und der neue beginnt im märz diesen jahres.
> also sind 3 jahre irgendwie in der matrix verloren gegangen...
> 
> ...


Der aktuelle Schnäppchen Thread wird im Gegensatz zum Alten stark moderiert und alte Beiträge "ausgemistet",  daher die Lücke.

Edit: etwas mehr Entspannung würde aller Orten gut tun,  es geht schließlich "nur" um Schnäppchen und nicht um so wichtige Sachen wie Fußball, Atombomben oder vergleichbares


----------



## platt_ziege (28. Juni 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Schnäppchen Thread wird im Gegensatz zum Alten stark moderiert und alte Beiträge "ausgemistet",  daher die Lücke.


na ja, was heisst ausgemistet?
3 jahre werden _ausgemistet_? ;-)


----------



## veraono (28. Juni 2018)

Regelmäßig ausgemistet,  ich weiß ich mach das auch immer nur im 10 Jahres Rhythmus aber hier passiert das fortlaufend


----------



## null-2wo (28. Juni 2018)

Torsten schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *Der Thread wird regelmäßig gesäubert, das heißt, Angebote werden nach ca. 30 tagen gelöscht*


Vor'm Screenshotten bitte auch die Beiträge auch mal lesen. Schnäppchenjägerthread Post #01


----------



## jts-nemo (28. Juni 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Schnäppchen Thread wird im Gegensatz zum Alten stark moderiert und alte Beiträge "ausgemistet", daher die Lücke.



Zitat aus dem ersten Post des Schnäppchen-Threads: "*Der Thread wird regelmäßig gesäubert, das heißt, Angebote werden nach ca. 30 tagen gelöscht*"

Da ist es, für den geneigten Leser, kein Wunder, dass Januar 2018 das älteste Schnäppchen ist. Man bemerke die "großzügige" Auslegung von "ca. 30 Tagen", anzunehmenderweise zugunsten von solchen Schnäppchen-Historikern.
Schon ganz schön großkotzig, der Herr @platt_ziege . Wer es für sein Ego _wirklich _nicht nötig hat, rumzuposern, schreibt so Sachen wie "ich könnte dir jetzt ewig erzählen..." gefolgt von genau dieser Erzählung (und da spricht er von kognitiver Dissonanz... Sollte er sich mal mit Projektion beschäftigen), nicht, sondern denkt sie sich und steht drüber. Haus - Glas - Steine und so, unabhängig von deiner Konstruktion der Realität...

Ich für meinen Teil finde es nicht verkehrt, veraltete Schnäppchen loszuwerden. Aber auch nicht so wichtig. Und weil es eigentlich viel schöner wäre, wenn Postings hier was Positives haben: *Vielen Dank an alle netten Schnäppchen-Sharer! Vielleicht liest es ja einer von euch hilfreichen Leuten *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (28. Juni 2018)

Was willst du eig. mit den Schnäppchen von vor ein paar Jahren?
Werden vermutlich heute nicht mehr gültig sein?!


----------



## demlak (28. Juni 2018)

@platt_ziege 
mea culpa.. ich hab nicht weiter geschaut, als den ersten Beitrag. Dein erwähnter Lebenslauf hat dir dennoch nicht geholfen die Suche richtig zu verwenden. Daher hätte ich mir verkniffen selbigen zu erwähnen. =)

@jts-nemo ich find ja, in einem Forum "auszumisten" ergibt keinen Sinn. Der gravierende unterschied zwischen einem Forum und einem Chat ist ja eben die Archiv-Funktion. Aber wer bin ich schon, dass ich dazu eine Meinung habe.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2018)

Schnäppchen sind hier kaum drei Tage gültig, manchmal keine drei Stunden. Was wollt ihr mit drei Jahre alten Links, die ins nichts führen?


----------



## MrBrightside (29. Juni 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schnäppchen sind hier kaum drei Tage gültig, manchmal keine drei Stunden. Was wollt ihr mit drei Jahre alten Links, die ins nichts führen?


Vielleicht braucht das einer für seinen Lebenslauf


----------



## travelgerd (29. Juni 2018)

@demlak:
_ich find ja, in einem Forum "auszumisten" ergibt keinen Sinn. Der gravierende unterschied zwischen einem Forum und einem Chat ist ja eben die Archiv-Funktion._

Das archivieren von bereits nicht mehr verfügbaren Angeboten (ob 1 Tag alt oder 3 Jahre, ist unerheblich) erschließt sich mir nicht.
Dies könnte lediglich für Statistiker, oder eben für ständig auf wiederkehrende Gelegenheit Wartende relevant sein.


----------



## demlak (29. Juni 2018)

Es werden keine Angebote archiviert, sondern die Postings dazu. Und in selbigen stehen manchmal auch Informationen, die später eine Relevanz haben können.
Ich selbst habe da bisher keinen Bedarf gehabt. Aber wenn man mal einen alten Preis nachschauen möchte, oder ähnliches, habe ich durchaus Verständnis für dieses Anliegen.

Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt ja auch die Gegenfrage: Warum soll man den Aufwand der Moderation betreiben? Einfach stehen lassen und gut is.


----------



## travelgerd (29. Juni 2018)

Ich sehe es pragmatisch, es benötigt keine inhaltliche Moderation, sondern lediglich einen relativ simplen Speicherplatz Clear. Warum soll was nicht mehr relevantes, unnötig Resourcen belegen?
Da gibt es offensichtlich konträre Meinungen.


----------



## demlak (29. Juni 2018)

Die paar Postings, die zu 99% aus Text bestehen, verwenden keine 2mb für 2 Jahre Schnäppchenthread. Aber hey.. 2mb sind wichtig!

Löschen der alten Posts ist einfach überflüssig wie sau.


----------



## travelgerd (29. Juni 2018)

Frage: Wie schaut eigentlich Dein Privatpostfach, Dein Schreibtisch usw. aus , wie Sau?
Ne, ist nicht überflüssig, sondern Ausdruck von notwendiger Disziplin. Die Zeit muss einfach sein.
Wie gesagt, gibt's verschiedene Meinungen hierzu. Die Mods werden schon wissen was sie tun.


----------



## demlak (29. Juni 2018)

Dein ernst, dass du eine Datenbank mit einem Schreibtisch vergleichst? 

ymmd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## travelgerd (29. Juni 2018)

Ich gehe grunsätzlich von aufräumen aus! Ob Datenbank, email-Postfach, Schreibtisch, oder meinetwegen auch den Hundeschlafplatz.  
Willst Du ernsthaft wegen so einem unerheblichen Quark eine Diskussion führen? Schade für die Zeit! Ich bin für löschen, Du für archivieren.
So, das nächste (neue!) Schnäppchen bitte.


----------



## null-2wo (29. Juni 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Löschen der alten Posts ist einfach überflüssig wie sau


Aufheben auch. Mich würde mal ne gute Begründung dafür interessieren, warum man wissen mus, wo der Nobby Nic im September 2016 am günstigsten war?


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Juni 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Aufheben auch. Mich würde mal ne gute Begründung dafür interessieren, warum man wissen mus, wo der Nobby Nic im September 2016 am günstigsten war?


Ja,wenn jemand im Bikemarkt n 16er nobbynix verkauft,  kannse den Preis nochmal drücken


----------



## decay (29. Juni 2018)




----------



## Bench (29. Juni 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Warum soll man den Aufwand der Moderation betreiben? Einfach stehen lassen und gut is.


Weil sich diverse Blockwarte über den alten Schnäppchenthread echauffiert haben, dass dieser ständig zugemüllt wird, und forderten, dass der regelmäßig moderiert/ausgemistet wird.
Dem ist die Administration nachgekommen.
Deshalb gibt es jetzt einen sauberen Schnäppchenthread plus diesen Laberthread.


----------



## demlak (29. Juni 2018)

@Bench, da bist du am Thema vorbei. Darum ging es nicht.


----------



## prolink (29. Juni 2018)

hier stand blödsinn


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Juni 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> @Bench, da bist du am Thema vorbei. Darum ging es nicht.


es ging um Deinen Schreibtisch, oder? ;-)...los räum mal auf.



prolink schrieb:


> hier stand blödsinn


Kommt auf den Standpunkt an...die Beiträge seit gestern Abend sind ja auch nicht besonders nachhaltig. ;-)


----------



## greifswald (29. Juni 2018)

rms69 schrieb:


> ALL20 Gutschein nicht vegessen, dann sind es 299€ –20% = *240€*
> 
> aber leider nur in M


Habe ich doch aus versehen im flaschen Thread gepostet. Also hier noch einmal:
Der Helm ist da. Es ist leider entgegen der Beschreibung nicht die Carbon-Version sondern die Composite-Version aus 12/2016. Für 299€ wäre er kein Schnäppchen, aber für die bezahlten 240€ ists o.k. Nur so als Info, falls er nochmal Online kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zakazak (30. Juni 2018)

So habe mir gerade das Giant Trance 2 (2018) für 1917€ inkl. Versand ergattert.

Keine Ahnung obs wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist und ob ich es in ~4 Monaten nicht vl doch noch billiger bekommen würde.


----------



## hardtails (30. Juni 2018)

zakazak schrieb:


> So habe mir gerade das Giant Trance 2 (2018) für 1917€ inkl. Versand ergattert.
> 
> Keine Ahnung obs wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist und ob ich es in ~4 Monaten nicht vl doch noch billiger bekommen würde.



herzlichen dank für diesen sinnvollen und wertvollen beitrag.


----------



## veraono (30. Juni 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> herzlichen dank für diesen sinnvollen und wertvollen beitrag.


...


----------



## greifswald (30. Juni 2018)

greifswald schrieb:


> Habe ich doch aus versehen im flaschen Thread gepostet. Also hier noch einmal:
> Der Helm ist da. Es ist leider entgegen der Beschreibung nicht die Carbon-Version sondern die Composite-Version aus 12/2016. Für 299€ wäre er kein Schnäppchen, aber für die bezahlten 240€ ists o.k. Nur so als Info, falls er nochmal Online kommt...



Vermutlich geht der Helm wieder Retour. Wer ihn haben will, kann ihn also bald wieder bestellen. Super Passform - genau wie mein (MJ 2015?) Bluegrass Brave, aber wesentlich besser verarbeitet als der Brave. Gewicht liegt aber 150g höher als beim Brave und laut Tests der Freeride schluckt er in etwa die gleiche Aufprallenergie. Also außer Bling-Bling bringt mir der TLD nur Nachteile. Ich werde mir mal den neuen Brave ansehen.

Btw.: Wenn jmd den D Composite in Blau sucht: 200€ + ggf. 9€:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1071066-troy-lee-designs-d3-pinstripe-ii-composit-medium
(Händler)


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juni 2018)

Ich greife das Lidl Druckreiniger Schnäppchen aus dem Nicht-Laberthread mal kurz auf:
https://www.lidl.de/de/parkside-mobiler-druckreiniger-pdr-12-a1/p280287

Habe das gute Stück seit ein paar Tagen hier, Akkuleistung sehr gut, der Druck reicht auch locker für die Bike Reinigung und kleinere Sachen an Balkon oder im Haus. Für den Preis eine absolute Empfehlung!


----------



## fone (2. Juli 2018)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich greife das Lidl Druckreiniger Schnäppchen aus dem Nicht-Laberthread mal kurz auf:
> https://www.lidl.de/de/parkside-mobiler-druckreiniger-pdr-12-a1/p280287
> 
> Habe das gute Stück seit ein paar Tagen hier, Akkuleistung sehr gut, der Druck reicht auch locker für die Bike Reinigung und kleinere Sachen an Balkon oder im Haus. Für den Preis eine absolute Empfehlung!


Danke.
Sieht gar nicht blöd aus und kostet kaum mehr als so ne handbetriebene Gartenspritze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (2. Juli 2018)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich greife das Lidl Druckreiniger Schnäppchen aus dem Nicht-Laberthread mal kurz auf:
> https://www.lidl.de/de/parkside-mobiler-druckreiniger-pdr-12-a1/p280287
> 
> Habe das gute Stück seit ein paar Tagen hier, Akkuleistung sehr gut, der Druck reicht auch locker für die Bike Reinigung und kleinere Sachen an Balkon oder im Haus. Für den Preis eine absolute Empfehlung!


Bekomme ich damit auch das Fett aus den Lagern?


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Juli 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Bekomme ich damit auch das Fett aus den Lagern?


----------



## demlak (2. Juli 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Bekomme ich damit auch das Fett aus den Lagern?


nicht vergessen: mit WD40 vorbehandeln


----------



## Mr_Chicks (2. Juli 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Bekomme ich damit auch das Fett aus den Lagern?



Wenn du genau drauf hälst , bestimmt


----------



## CrossX (2. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> nicht vergessen: mit WD40 vorbehandeln


Und nachher alles mit Brunox einjauchen


----------



## fone (3. Juli 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Bekomme ich damit auch das Fett aus den Lagern?


Glaub nicht, ehrlich gesagt.
Aber es gibt ja Leute, die kriegen alles kaputt. 

Alternativ


CrossX schrieb:


> Und nachher alles mit Brunox *entfetten*


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. Juli 2018)

ist der Akku bei dem Lidl teil wechselbar?


----------



## fone (3. Juli 2018)

Ich vermute für den Preis ist auch eine Fair-Trade-Kaffeeplantage dabei.

Edit: Ich hab mich getäuscht, keine Kaffee-Plantage...






Edit2: Aber ne Gloria Prima 5 Spritze kostet auch schon rund 25€.


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> nicht vergessen: mit WD40 vorbehandeln


typischer anfenger felehr: das zeuchs gehört natührlich direkt innen tank junge, sonst wirt datt nix mit der porentiefen reinigung!


----------



## decay (3. Juli 2018)

Als wenn man ohne absichtliches stundenlanges Draufhalten das Fett aus den Lagern kriegen würde.

Cooles Teil von Lidl, hat jemand nen Vergleich mit dem Mini-Kärcher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (3. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir den Reiniger nicht angesehen, aber generell ist das Elektrozeug von Lidl qualitativ sehr niedrig angesiedelt. Schlecht verarbeitet, schnell kaputt, wenig Funktionalität. 
Ist oft raus geworfen Geld.
Da hat man von der Gloriaspritze sicher länger was.


----------



## LTB (3. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ich vermute für den Preis ist auch eine Fair-Trade-Kaffeeplantage dabei.
> 
> Edit: Ich hab mich getäuscht, keine Kaffee-Plantage...
> 
> ...



14:52 sagt ja alles


----------



## fone (3. Juli 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Reiniger nicht angesehen.
> 
> Da hat man von der Gloriaspritze sicher länger was.


Bei mir war nach wenigen Einsätzen und 1 Jahr das Ventil kaputt und es konnte kein Druck mehr aufgebaut werden.
Vermutlich kann man da ein Ersatzteil kaufen, aber die Wassermenge und der Druck waren zur Fahrradreinigung nur mäßig geeignet.
Da war die 10€-Noname-Spritze vorher besser, hat aber auch nur 1 Jahr gehalten -  die war sonst eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt. Aber von Wassermenge und Druck nicht mit dem Lidl Ding vergleichbar.


----------



## CrossX (3. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Bei mir war nach wenigen Einsätzen und 1 Jahr das Ventil kaputt und es konnte kein Druck mehr aufgebaut werden.
> Vermutlich kann man da ein Ersatzteil kaufen, aber die Wassermenge und der Druck waren zur Fahrradreinigung nur mäßig geeignet.
> Da war die 10€-Noname-Spritze vorher besser, hat aber auch nur 1 Jahr gehalten -  die war sonst eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt. Aber von Wassermenge und Druck nicht mit dem Lidl Ding vergleichbar.


Wird halt immer so als Referenz genannt. Ich habe so ein Teil im Gartenhaus vo. Vorbesitzer. Ist bestimmt schon 20 Jahre alt und geht immer noch. Mein Bike wasche ich damit aber nicht, aber viele scheinen ja zufrieden damit zu sein.

Ich wollte nur generell auf die Qualität von Lidl Elektrogeräten hinweisen, da ich damit schon mehrfach auf die Nase gefallen bin


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Juli 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wird halt immer so als Referenz genannt. Ich habe so ein Teil im Gartenhaus vo. Vorbesitzer. Ist bestimmt schon 20 Jahre alt und geht immer noch. Mein Bike wasche ich damit aber nicht, aber viele scheinen ja zufrieden damit zu sein.
> 
> Ich wollte nur generell auf die Qualität von Lidl Elektrogeräten hinweisen, da ich damit schon mehrfach auf die Nase gefallen bin


3 Jahre Garantie...


----------



## sorny (3. Juli 2018)

Irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht, 3x ein "Schnäppchen" bei BC bestellt, 3x Geld überwiesen, 3x keine Antwort, erst auf Nachfrage kam 3x Storno durch die Blume aka "Haben gestern früh die Info erhalten dass doch nicht lieferbar". Erst bei dem Fox-Gabel-Schnapper, jz bei dem Marzocchi Transfer Sattelstütze Angebot. 
Jedes Mal war der Artikel "lagernd". Ging es euch auch so?


----------



## toastet (3. Juli 2018)

BC hat leider keine "Live"-Bestandsanzeige sondern aktualisiert manuell nach Warenausgang. Kaufen die Leute vor dir den Schnapper weg oder es kommen weniger als bestellt beim Lieferanten ist das leider so. Ist mir persönlich bei BC aber noch nie passiert, ließt man aber öfters hier im Forum.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juli 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht, 3x ein "Schnäppchen" bei BC bestellt, 3x Geld überwiesen, 3x keine Antwort, erst auf Nachfrage kam 3x Storno durch die Blume aka "Haben gestern früh die Info erhalten dass doch nicht lieferbar". Erst bei dem Fox-Gabel-Schnapper, jz bei dem Marzocchi Transfer Sattelstütze Angebot.
> Jedes Mal war der Artikel "lagernd". Ging es euch auch so?


Also mir bisher noch nie


----------



## sorny (3. Juli 2018)

Lucky you 
RCZ-Bike Shop is zuverlässiger als BC kommt mir vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (3. Juli 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also mir bisher noch nie



Ging mir nur so, wenn ich Vorkasse gewählt habe und es etwas mit dem Zahlen gedauert hat.

Bei PayPal noch nie passiert.

Und RCZ sucks balls.


----------



## freetourer (3. Juli 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht, 3x ein "Schnäppchen" bei BC bestellt, 3x Geld überwiesen, 3x keine Antwort, erst auf Nachfrage kam 3x Storno durch die Blume aka "Haben gestern früh die Info erhalten dass doch nicht lieferbar". Erst bei dem Fox-Gabel-Schnapper, jz bei dem Marzocchi Transfer Sattelstütze Angebot.
> Jedes Mal war der Artikel "lagernd". Ging es euch auch so?



Tut mir leid für Dich.

Sowohl bei dem Bob-Fox-Deal als auch bei der Schnäppchen-Transfer habe ich meine Artikel erhalten. Auch per Vorkasse bestellt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Juli 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für Dich.
> 
> Sowohl bei dem Bob-Fox-Deal als auch bei der Schnäppchen-Transfer habe ich meine Artikel erhalten. Auch per Vorkasse bestellt.


Ach, DU hast dem sorny alles weggezockt


----------



## sorny (3. Juli 2018)

Du Lümmel, lass ma was übrig hier


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Juli 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht, 3x ein "Schnäppchen" bei BC bestellt, 3x Geld überwiesen, 3x keine Antwort, erst auf Nachfrage kam 3x Storno durch die Blume aka "Haben gestern früh die Info erhalten dass doch nicht lieferbar". Erst bei dem Fox-Gabel-Schnapper, jz bei dem Marzocchi Transfer Sattelstütze Angebot.
> Jedes Mal war der Artikel "lagernd". Ging es euch auch so?


das doch inzwischen so gut wie überall "normal".
letze woche bei crc, davor bei wiggle, bei amazon ist es im zweifesfall nen "preisfehler".
so lange es alle so hinnehmen wird sich daran auch nix ändern...


----------



## demlak (3. Juli 2018)

Ein lapidares "war ein Preisfehler" oder "Lagerbestand wurde falsch angezeigt", erst nach Tagen auf anfrage ist rechtlich nicht ausreichend. 
Zum einen gibt es Fristen in denen so eine Meldung kommen muss und dazu muss sich auf die entsprechenden Paragraphen bezogen werden. Ist das nicht der Fall und man hat unfassbar viel Langeweile, könnte man sich den Artikel oder den Differenzbetrag zum Artikel bei einem anderen Händler einklagen.
Wegen eines besonders dreisten Falles eines Onlinehändlers hatte mich da mal eingelesen. Wer die passenden Paragraphen brauch, einfach melden =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (4. Juli 2018)

korrekt, aber wg wohlstandverdummung und fleckmatismus macht es halt keiner weshalb alles immer krasser wird.
deshalb ist mein plan crypto trillionär zu werden, um dann so ne spitzen anwaltskanzlei zu kaufen, die ausschliesslich für mich prozessiert und jeden dieser ganzen scheiss bagage die letzte unterhose wegklagt.
das ganze gibt es in dieser extrem ausgeuferten art aber auch nur bei uns!

btw, beinahe vergessen bzw. der ferieninidkator hat ja wieder voll ausgeschlagen, deshalb nur eben kurz:


demlak schrieb:


> @platt_ziege
> mea culpa.. ich hab nicht weiter geschaut, als den ersten Beitrag. Dein erwähnter Lebenslauf hat dir dennoch nicht geholfen die Suche richtig zu verwenden. Daher hätte ich mir verkniffen selbigen zu erwähnen. =)


;-)
du beziehst es darauf, dass ich entgegen jeglicher logik den ehemaligen/archivierten schnäppchen fred in der kategorie schnäppchen naheliegenderweise an einer anderen stelle hätte suchen müssen/sollen?
ok, dann hast du natürlich recht und ich bin der vollhorst der zu dämlich ist und deshalb nicht im ansatz dran gedacht hat, die suche für den verbleib besagten freds aus der dazugehörigen kategorie in den weiten des forums zu suchen. wie gesagt, absolut logisch...


demlak schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe da bisher keinen Bedarf gehabt. Aber wenn man mal einen alten Preis nachschauen möchte, oder ähnliches, habe ich durchaus Verständnis für dieses Anliegen.


danke, genau darum geht es mir, denn ich kaufe prinzipiell nix über den all time tiefstpreis, es sei denn es wird zeitnah benötigt was aber die ausnahme ist, meist wenn etwas kaputt geht.


demlak schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt ja auch die Gegenfrage: Warum soll man den Aufwand der Moderation betreiben? Einfach stehen lassen und gut is.


genau, wobei moderation natürlich etwas ganz anderes ist, als löschung per script mit zeitvorgabe wie es hier praktiziert wird.


demlak schrieb:


> Die paar Postings, die zu 99% aus Text bestehen, verwenden keine 2mb für 2 Jahre Schnäppchenthread. Aber hey.. 2mb sind wichtig! Löschen der alten Posts ist einfach überflüssig wie sau.


einmal das, aber auch dass man im zuge dessen halt einfach mal auf doof 2 jahre weggefegt hat. wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich da andere absichten hinter vermuten.
hatte ich vorhin im santa cruz neivorstellungsfred gelesen, wo sich jemand über die ewig steigenden preise echauffiert hat. ja, woher kommt das wohl??? aber dafür lohnt es sich natürlich jeden tag in der früh für fremde anschaffen zu gehen.
durchhalten, in wenigen wochen ist es geschafft, zumindest ohne die ganze zweit- und drittbesteuerung, plus die ganze weitere kriminelle wegelagerei (propaganda abgabe, soli etc pp), inflation, negativzinsen usw usf: stichwort steuerzahlergedenktag
na ja, wer bock drauf hat und dies als sinn des lebens ausreicht, mir solls recht sein ;-)


demlak schrieb:


> Dein ernst, dass du eine Datenbank mit einem Schreibtisch vergleichst?
> ymmd


wie gesat, ferienzeit....


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2018)

ach zum Löschen is mir noch aufgefallen: der Thread is ja auch noch da. Nach etlichen Jahren hat den ja auch keiner gelöscht. 
Die Begründung für das Löschen ganzer Zeitspannen sollte doch auch für den ganzen Thread gelten, woll?
Aufräumen wollen aber dann die Hälfte stehen lassen, ist halt noch sinnfreier als alles/nix löschen.

Aber hey.. muss nen Sinn haben!


----------



## jts-nemo (4. Juli 2018)

Wer nach krassen Schnäppchen sucht, muss denke ich schon damit leben können, wenn man halt mal nicht seinen Traumpreis bekommt. Preise im Internet unterliegen ja keiner Preisgarantie, die einklagbar ist - wär ja noch schöner, wenn dann jeder Shop bei nem Preisfehler theoretisch pleitegehen könnte, wenn der Tippfehler nur schlimm genug ist. Doof ist natürlich, wenn ein Shop nicht proaktiv Falschüberweisungen rückabwickelt, da sollte man schon aktiv werden und das vielleicht auch für andere publik machen!

Oh, danke für die Erinnerung, @platt_ziege , dass ich dich auf die Ignore-Liste setzen wollte. Und weil du so gerne mit Fremdwörtern um dich wirfst, auf dass dein Text schön gebildet wirke, würde ich mir wünschen, dass du beim nächsten Mal kein Ratespiel aus dem Wort "Phlegmatismus" machst. Ich finde es übrigens klasse, wie du das "so hinnehmen" anprangerst, aber durch "nie unter Tiefstpreis kaufen" Teil der Maschinerie bist. Weiter so, du wirst die Welt dadurch verändern!


----------



## platt_ziege (4. Juli 2018)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Oh, danke für die Erinnerung, @platt_ziege , dass ich dich auf die Ignore-Liste setzen wollte.


*dann tu es doch bitte endlich!!!!!!!!*
aber geh mir nicht auf den zeiger mit deinem verqueren durcheinandergewürfel wo nix irgend einen sinn ergibt, inklusive abstruse unterstellungen und rechtschreibklugscheisserei.
gott, hoffentlich sind die ferien bald wieder zu ende....


----------



## bobbycar (4. Juli 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht, 3x ein "Schnäppchen" bei BC bestellt, 3x Geld überwiesen, 3x keine Antwort, erst auf Nachfrage kam 3x Storno durch die Blume aka "Haben gestern früh die Info erhalten dass doch nicht lieferbar". Erst bei dem Fox-Gabel-Schnapper, jz bei dem Marzocchi Transfer Sattelstütze Angebot.
> Jedes Mal war der Artikel "lagernd". Ging es euch auch so?


Jupp, habe ich auch schon mehrfach erlebt, selbst bei Zahlung per paypal. Scheint für bc Mode zu sein, dass sie großartig Lockangebot erstellen, die sie tatsächlich gar nicht liefern können.


----------



## Ghoste (4. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Ein lapidares "war ein Preisfehler" oder "Lagerbestand wurde falsch angezeigt", erst nach Tagen auf anfrage ist rechtlich nicht ausreichend.
> Zum einen gibt es Fristen in denen so eine Meldung kommen muss und dazu muss sich auf die entsprechenden Paragraphen bezogen werden. Ist das nicht der Fall und man hat unfassbar viel Langeweile, könnte man sich den Artikel oder den Differenzbetrag zum Artikel bei einem anderen Händler einklagen.
> Wegen eines besonders dreisten Falles eines Onlinehändlers hatte mich da mal eingelesen. Wer die passenden Paragraphen brauch, einfach melden =)



Das stimmt so nicht, da erst zum Beispiel durch den Versand der Ware überhaupt ein Kaufvertrag zustande kommt!
Das Angebot zum Kauf gibts du beim Händler ab, ob er es dann annimmt entscheidet immer noch er:

Das Zustandekommen des Kaufvertrages richtet sich zunächst nach den allgemeinen Vorschriften des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs: Ein Kaufvertrag wird durch Angebot und Annahme geschlossen. Bietet ein Onlineshop auf seiner Homepage eine Ware an, liegt darin noch kein rechtlich relevantes Angebot zum Vertragsabschluss. Der Kunde wird vielmehr zur Abgabe eines Angebots aufgefordert. Aus juristischer Sicht ist das Internet-Angebot also mit der Situation im Laden vergleichbar, wenn die Ware in einem Regal ausgestellt wird. Auch hier liegt lediglich eine Aufforderung an den Kunden vor, ein Angebot abzugeben.

Das Angebot gibt dann der Kunde ab, indem er die Ware auf das Band an der Kasse legt. Beim Onlineshopping geschieht dies, indem der Kunde die Ware online bestellt. Vorsicht: Die Bestellbestätigung ist noch keine Annahme durch den Verkäufer. Sie bestätigt lediglich den Eingang der Bestellung – nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wann der Vertrag angenommen wird, richtet sich nach dem Verhalten des Verkäufers. Spätestens indem der Verkäufer die bestellte Ware liefert, nimmt er das Angebot des Kunden an und ein Kaufvertrag liegt vor.


----------



## plattfusz (4. Juli 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Jupp, habe ich auch schon mehrfach erlebt, selbst bei Zahlung per paypal. Scheint für bc Mode zu sein, dass sie großartig Lockangebot erstellen, die sie tatsächlich gar nicht liefern können.



b-c hatte sich schon immer auf den Lieferstatus vom Vorlieferanten verlassen, sofern nicht 'lagernd'. Aber auch da hat man so seine Überraschungen...
Hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren leider nicht verbessert.


----------



## travelgerd (4. Juli 2018)

BC ist megatop und superschnell, bei lagernden Waren.



plattfusz schrieb:


> b-c hatte sich schon immer auf den Lieferstatus vom Vorlieferanten verlassen, sofern nicht 'lagernd'.



Was sollen die sonst machen? Ein Lager für vielleicht 1 Mio Artikel in hundertfacher Ausfertigung erstellen?

Und das für Schnäppchen-Jäger, die beim Mitbewerber A bestellen, wenn der 10 Cent günstiger ist oder besser gleich beim Mitbewerber B, wenn der glatt 20 Cent günstiger ist.

Nach einigen Monaten ist die Ware Schnee von gestern und kann wieder an Schnäppchenjäger verramscht werden.
Nachtrag: Für Schnäppchenjäger kurzfristig der Garten Eden.

Betriebswirtschaftlich völlig inakzeptabel, auf Dauer zumindest. Es hat z.B. mal einen "Praktiker" mit häufig 20% auf Alles gegeben .... zumindest eine Zeit lang ....


----------



## bobbycar (4. Juli 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> BC ist megatop und superschnell, bei lagernden Waren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, passt jetzt nicht wirklich zum Thema.


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, da erst zum Beispiel durch den Versand der Ware überhaupt ein Kaufvertrag zustande kommt!


Das ist oftmals korrekt, aber nicht immer. Z.B. nicht bei Vorkasse per Paypal, etc. Denn die Annahme des Geldes ist eine Anerkennung der zu erfüllenden Leistung des Vertragspartners. Dementsprechend ist es eine Annahme des Kaufvertrages.
Ab wann ein Geldbetrag als "angenommen" gilt, ist durch die oben genannten Fristen geregelt.
Darüber hinaus gilt das von dir angesprochene auch nur, wenn es in den AGB entsprechend deklariert wurde (was zugegebenermaßen die Regel sein wird), etc..

Mein von dir zitierter Beitrag war natürlich etwas kurz gefasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## travelgerd (4. Juli 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Hmm, passt jetzt nicht wirklich zum Thema.


Doch, doch. Bemühe Dich und lies mal bitte einige Beiträge zurück. 
Und richtig. Schnäppchen im Sinne des Threads für Jäger kommen darin wahrlich nicht vor.


----------



## Bikesenf (4. Juli 2018)

bekomme seit paar tagen keinen newsletter von rcz mehr (trotz nochmaliger anmeldung). geht das noch jemandem so?


----------



## wartool (4. Juli 2018)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> bekomme seit paar tagen keinen newsletter von rcz mehr (trotz nochmaliger anmeldung). geht das noch jemandem so?


bei mir ebenfalls.. ich fühle mich leer.. mein Leben ist sinnloooos :-(( ;-P


----------



## Hans (4. Juli 2018)

Ich hab immer die NL 2fach bekommen. Eins in französischer Sprache und eins in englischer Sprache . Die in englisch kommt noch - reicht mir auch


----------



## Montigomo (4. Juli 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich hab immer die NL 2fach bekommen. Eins in französischer Sprache und eins in englischer Sprache . Die in englisch kommt noch - reicht mir auch


Ich habe immer in franzözischer und machmal in deutscher Sprache bekommen. Jetzt weder noch...


----------



## hardtails (4. Juli 2018)

kann mal bitte jemand die threadtitel in:
"rcz hat mich nicht mehr lieb und schickt kein liebesbreife mehr " ändern

Danke


----------



## dani08051991 (4. Juli 2018)

Die haben irgendein technisches Problem zur Zeit hab ich irgendwo gelesen. Ich bekomm auch nichts mehr.


----------



## rebirth (4. Juli 2018)

Sehr gut, mehr auswahl für mich


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sehr gut, mehr auswahl für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (4. Juli 2018)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list..._child?ie=UTF8&mv_color_name=3&mv_size_name=0
> 
> *Bell Super 3R Mips Helm, Matt/Gloss Black/Cherry, Small/52-56 cm ab 86,59€*
> 
> *Vielleicht hat ja wer nen kleinen Kopf, der bewacht werden will....*



Achtung, da kommt ein anderer Helm!! kommt ein Bell Nala...


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Juli 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Achtung, da kommt ein anderer Helm!! kommt ein Bell Nala...


Nö


----------



## Flo7 (4. Juli 2018)

Dann gib mal die Modellnummer in Google ein 

BEHNALM1S


----------



## demlak (5. Juli 2018)

Kundenrezension:


> Ich habe diesen Artikel bestellt. Leider wurde nicht der "Bell Super R3 Mips" geliefert sondern irgend ein Straßen-Helm dessen Bezeichnung ich nicht kenne. Seit ich bestellt habe wurden die Artikelbilder teilweise geändert. Jetzt ist auch das Bild des Helmes zu sehen der mir zugesandt wurde.
> Schade, verlorene Zeit.



Kundenfrage + Antworten:


> Frage:
> Dieses angebot ist widersprüchlich: auf den bildern sind fullface helme sowie halfcut helme zu sehen. der preis spricht für den halfcut?
> 
> Antwort:
> ...



Ich denke, das Posting von @BejayMTB sollte moderiert werden =)


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juli 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> BC ist megatop und superschnell, bei lagernden Waren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er könnte auf Lager befindliche Ware als "lagernd" kennzeichnen und Ware die noch bestellt werden muss mit einer entsprechenden Lieferzeit versehen. Normalerweise wird das ja auch so gemacht, auch bei BC, nur sind die Angaben wohl scheinbar nicht korrekt. Was die Angabe eines Verfügbarkeitsstatus mit Rabatten und Baumärkten zu tun hat verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## travelgerd (5. Juli 2018)

Dann hast aber meinen Text nicht verstanden. Der Baumarkttod bezog sich auf ständige Schnäppchengeberei und deren Folgen.
Hat zwar richtigerweise unmittelbar für sich gesehen immer noch nichts mit Verfügbarkeit zu tun. Akzeptiere es halt einfach. Ist einfach so.

Viele Verfügbarkeitsanzeigen werden leider manuell gesetzt und sind nicht in ein automatisches Warenbestands-System mit Zu- und Abgängen integriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. Juli 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Viele Verfügbarkeitsanzeigen werden leider manuell gesetzt und sind nicht in ein automatisches Warenbestands-System mit Zu- und Abgängen integriert.


Lass doch gut sein.

Es gibt halt Leute, die empfinden es als persönliche Beleidigung und fühlen sich in ihrer Ehre gekränkt, wenn ein Angebot nicht mehr lieferbar ist und würden am liebsten gleich zum Anwalt rennen.
Und es gibt die anderen Leute.


----------



## Nd-60 (5. Juli 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Dann hast aber meinen Text nicht verstanden. Der Baumarkttod bezog sich auf ständige Schnäppchengeberei und deren Folgen.
> Hat zwar richtigerweise unmittelbar für sich gesehen immer noch nichts mit Verfügbarkeit zu tun. Akzeptiere es halt einfach. Ist einfach so.
> 
> Viele Verfügbarkeitsanzeigen werden leider manuell gesetzt und sind nicht in ein automatisches Warenbestands-System mit Zu- und Abgängen integriert.



Praktiker hat mit Streichpreisen geworben, so wie es auch Matratzen Concorde jeher macht. BC gibt Rabatte auf EVP und Bestpreis, da besteht schon ein Unterschied. 
Ob Waren lagernd sind oder nicht und daraus ein lieferengpass oder sogar eine Stornierung resultieren ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## travelgerd (5. Juli 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> Praktiker hat mit Streichpreisen geworben, so wie es auch Matratzen Concorde jeher macht. BC gibt Rabatte auf EVP und Bestpreis, da besteht schon ein Unterschied.


Sehe ich anders. Mit übertriebener Rabattitis, Streichpreisen, Bestpreisen und wie die Lockvögel alle genannt werden, geht letztlich wichtige Gewinnmarge, die zum "Überleben" eines Betriebs benötigt werden, verloren. Deshalb gedanklich das Beispiel mit dem Baumarkt ....... und der Link mit den Schnäppchen.


----------



## duc-mo (5. Juli 2018)

Naja, Praktiker hatte wohl noch andere Probleme. Ich fand die Qualität bei vielen Sachen ziemlich mau und haben im Baumarkt am anderen Ende der Stadt mit besserer Qualität mein Zeugs gekauft. Bei "20% auf alles, außer Tiernahrung" hab ich dann die Sachen im Praktiker gekauft die der andere Baumarkt auch im Programm hatte z.B. Wandfarbe oder so... Letztlich ist die Rechnung wohl nicht mehr aufgegangen, die Qualität wurde immer schlechter und die Leute sind nur noch während der 20% Aktionen gekommen...

Bei BC siehts doch etwas anders aus und bisher habe ich persönlich nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht! Ich kaufe da sehr gern...


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Juli 2018)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Dann gib mal die Modellnummer in Google ein
> 
> BEHNALM1S


Ok


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Juli 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Bei Bike Components gibt es 20 Stück der PowerBar Powergel Shots für 18,99 Euro exkl. Versandkosten.
> Also wenn ihr gerade eh etwas da bestellen wollt, unbedingt mit in den Warenkorb legen.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/PowerBar/PowerGel-Shots-Fruchtgummis-20-Beutel-p48863/



1200gramm Gummibärchen 19 Euro
Wers braucht? 
Da kauf ich im Aldi 10 Tüten für und das Koffein nehm ich unterwegs lieber in flüssiger Form zu mir


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2018)

suche nen neuen Lenker aus Carbon, Matt, ca. 780, Rise mind. 25, besser 30-35. Ich will kein Vermögen ausgeben.


----------



## urban_overload (7. Juli 2018)

Klemmung? Definiere "kein Vermögen"?


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Klemmung? Definiere "kein Vermögen"?


31,8
bis ca. 120€


----------



## ride-FX (7. Juli 2018)

Einsatzzweck? Bei DH würde ich jetzt nicht den nächstbesten nehmen sondern eher Syntace oder ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2018)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Einsatzzweck? Bei DH würde ich jetzt nicht den nächstbesten nehmen sondern eher Syntace oder ähnliches.


AM/Enduro

Ich fahre aktuell Syntace und Easton jeweils in Carbon, beide halten ohne Probleme. Will aber etwas mehr Rise, weil das Bike relativ niedrig vorne baut und ich den Spacerturm etwas reduzieren möchte.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Juli 2018)

Renthal bei r2-bike
Ach nee, war 35er Klemmung


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Renthal bei r2-bike
> Ach nee, war 35er Klemmung


Renthal mag ich nicht, sollte eher klassisch Schwarz sein.

Enve M6 würde mir gut gefallen. Vermutlich aber nicht "günstig" zu bekommen.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2018)

Der hier könnte was sein:

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/nukep...butXOcBbpNew_anW_nDLfY9uEBqXbBQaAmLxEALw_wcB#

800mm, 38mm Rise, müsste ich dann kürzen.


----------



## Asko (7. Juli 2018)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Der hier könnte was sein:
> 
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/nukep...butXOcBbpNew_anW_nDLfY9uEBqXbBQaAmLxEALw_wcB#
> 
> 800mm, 38mm Rise, müsste ich dann kürzen.



Den gabs dieses Jahr schon 2 oder 3x im Angebot auf Chainreaction für 58€.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen das es ihn die nächsten 1-2 Monate wieder zu dem Preis gibt wenn es nicht eilt.


----------



## toastet (7. Juli 2018)

vitaminc schrieb:


> suche nen neuen Lenker aus Carbon, Matt, ca. 780, Rise mind. 25, besser 30-35. Ich will kein Vermögen ausgeben.



Reverse, Sixpack, NS-Bikes, Truvativ, Renthal (Carbonlenker von denen sind doch schwarz...), Pro (Shimano), Ritchey, Chromag, Deity, Nukeproof haben mit den Maßen und unter 120 Euro alle Lenker im Programm in Carbon.


----------



## rmaurer (7. Juli 2018)

vitaminc schrieb:


> 31,8
> bis ca. 120€



Tja da geht sich ein Syntace mit 35mm Rise leider nicht aus.

aja falscher Thread...
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


----------



## decay (7. Juli 2018)

RF SixC vielleicht?

114,95 bei Probikeshop: https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/r...op=DE&[email protected]:20180707162259:s

Haben auch Next Lenker für den Kurs, 19mm Rise leider nur.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2018)

decay schrieb:


> RF SixC vielleicht?
> 
> 114,95 bei Probikeshop: https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/r...op=DE&[email protected]:20180707162259:s
> 
> Haben auch Next Lenker für den Kurs, 19mm Rise leider nur.



Danke, hat aber zu wenig Rise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidmm (9. Juli 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> falls du das weisse dichtband meinst, dann halte ich das für eine schlechte empfehlung. damit bekommst du keine dauerhafte und vor allem keine festsitzende verbingung hin. das zeug ist mit loctite nicht zu vergleichen. eine verschraubung hat ohne teflonband sicher eine größere reibung.



Nun da es bei meinen Motorrad (YZ250) gut hält kann ich dir getrost widersprechen. Das habe ich meine Kettenrad Schrauben alle mit Teflon eingesetzt und bisher noch keine verloren. Wenn man die Schraube anzieht und das nach den eingetragenen Werten hält es Bombensicher auch die Vibrationen aus die so ein Offroad bike so hat.


----------



## JDEM (9. Juli 2018)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> Fox Proframe Fullface-Helm
> 179,90€ inkl. Versand
> https://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.sf/de_DE/?ObjectID=404627809&ViewAction=ViewProduct



Bei CRC gab es den für 145€, keine Ahnung ob aktuell noch da


----------



## EnduroMic (9. Juli 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bei CRC gab es den für 145€, keine Ahnung ob aktuell noch da


Gibt es nicht mehr und vor allem nicht den schwarzen, der kostet dort 230€.


----------



## greifswald (9. Juli 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bei CRC gab es den für 145€, keine Ahnung ob aktuell noch da



Nö, gestern ging wohl der letzte raus. Aber letztens gab es den schon schon mal für 150 irgendwo.


----------



## Epictetus (9. Juli 2018)

vitaminc schrieb:


> suche nen neuen Lenker aus Carbon, Matt, ca. 780, Rise mind. 25, besser 30-35. Ich will kein Vermögen ausgeben.



Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread ist auch nebenan. Und Vermögen ist relativ.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Juli 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread ist auch nebenan. Und Vermögen ist relativ.


hat sich eh schon erledigt, trotzdem Sorry für den Thread-Irrtum meinerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (9. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Schönes Angebot. Allerdings sollte man bedenken das das die alte Guide, noch ohne Bleeding Edge Entlüftung ist. Das macht sie jetzt nicht wirklich schlechter, aber bleeding edge ist schon fein wenn man es einmal hatte.



Hey, woran hast du das denn erkannt? Und ist für die Funktion der Bremse relevant?


----------



## sb9999 (9. Juli 2018)

Die Entlüftubgsöffnung sieht etwas anders aus und ist mit einem Gummistopfen gesichert. Erkennt man wenn man Mal beide gesehen hat. Die V1 der Guide hat noch den alten Elixir Trail Sattel. Nur die Guide ultimate hatte den neueren. Seit dem Modellwechsel haben alle den neuen sattel mit Bleding Edge, größerem Ausschnitt für die Beläge, geändertes banjo und heat shield. Die ultimate hat aktuell nur noch andere/bessere Kolben.

Ist die neue dadurch besser? Ja. Macht das die alte schlecht? Nein. Kommt auf den Preis an.


Neu:






Alt:





Bleeding Edge port im vergleich:


----------



## Any0ng (10. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir die guide Rsc bei cnc bestellt. 

Ich habe aktuell noch die guide R montiert, die meine ich auch den neueren Sattel haben. 

Kann ich jetzt die Berns Griffe einfach tauschen? Bzw. Sind die Sattel zwischen guide r/rs/rsc identisch?


----------



## slowbeat (10. Juli 2018)

ja


----------



## Any0ng (10. Juli 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> ja



Okay super. Danke

Und der unterscheid zwischen "bleeding-edge" und kein "bleeding-edge" ist auch nur am Sattel oder?


----------



## sb9999 (10. Juli 2018)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die guide Rsc bei cnc bestellt.
> 
> Ich habe aktuell noch die guide R montiert, die meine ich auch den neueren Sattel haben.
> 
> Kann ich jetzt die Berns Griffe einfach tauschen? Bzw. Sind die Sattel zwischen guide r/rs/rsc identisch?


 ja



Felix1509 schrieb:


> Okay super. Danke
> 
> Und der unterscheid zwischen "bleeding-edge" und kein "bleeding-edge" ist auch nur am Sattel oder?


nochmal ja. 

Einfach oben am Griff tauschen. Abschrauben, Olive vorsichtig aufschneiden/biegen und entfernen, neue Olive drauf und wieder montieren, entlüften.

Eine Bitte: Gib doch bitte mal ein Feedback was das Hebelgefühl Guide RSC vs R angeht. Hab einige R im Bekanntenkreis und dort sind die Hebel immer ziemlich "teigig" und undefiniert. Würde mich interessieren ob die RSC das auch hat.


----------



## Any0ng (10. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Eine Bitte: Gib doch bitte mal ein Feedback was das Hebelgefühl Guide RSC vs R angeht. Hab einige R im Bekanntenkreis und dort sind die Hebel immer ziemlich "teigig" und undefiniert. Würde mich interessieren ob die RSC das auch hat.



Kann ich gerne machen.

Ich habe aber auch zur Zeit schon mit der R keine derartigen "Probleme". Kein teigiges Gefühl. Aber ich gehe auch davon aus das die bei Canyon bei der Montage ordentlich angebaut wurde.


----------



## toastet (10. Juli 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Sunrace CSMS8 11-fach Kassetten zum Super-Preis bei starbike.com!
> Das sind die "billigsten" von Sunrace, aber tun ihren Zweck. Passen auf normale Shimano-Freiläufe.
> 
> 11-46 schwarz oder silber für 40,90 Euro
> ...



Wie sind die denn so im Vergleich zu XT 8000 oder SLX 7000 und auch der Hauseigenen MX8? Zu ner SLX ist ja selbst mit dem Rabatt jetzt kaum ein Unterschied. Bei XT halt schon mal 1/3+, 4,6-7 € zur MX8 auch nicht so riesig. 

XT 11-42 liegt ja so bei 61,90 Euro zzgl. Versand
SLX 11-42 bei 44,90 inkl. Versand

XT 435 Gramm, SLX 475 Gramm, CS-MS8 465 Gramm (hier das Angebot), CS-MX8 410 Gramm

MX8 haben sie auch ab 41,90 € (11-40), 43,90 € (11-42), 47,90 € (11-46)
https://www.starbike.com/de/sunrace-cs-mx8-kassette/#


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Juli 2018)

Schalten einwandfrei, kein Unterschied zu xt festgestellt. 
Für MICH  gäbe es 2 Gründe für Sunrace : harmonischere Abstufung bei 11-46 und Stahl kpl.(Haltbarkeit) 
Wobei ich die "bessere"  mit dem Aluritzel jetzt 2 Jahre und 3 Ketten fahre, die will einfach nicht kaputtgehen ☺

Das mögen andere aber auch anders sehen


----------



## toastet (10. Juli 2018)

MS8 oder MX8?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (10. Juli 2018)

Fahre auch die schwerere sunrace 11-46 und kann nichts negatives berichten


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Juli 2018)

Wat?
Fahren tu ich die mx8(also die mit dem großen Aluritzel), wenn die platt ist würde ich mir die ms8 holen, is dann kpl. Stahl.
Gabs vor 2 Jahren noch nicht wirklich (mur im Katalog)
Aber wie gesagt  Haltbarkeit ist schon ganz gut,  und fahre auch öfter mal auf dem großen Ritzel (Schwarzwald)


----------



## ilfer (10. Juli 2018)

Ich muss zugeben: Ich habe die billigere nur genommen, weil der Spider schwarz ist. 
Das rot der leichteren beisst sich mit dem pink am neuen Rad meiner Herzdame.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Juli 2018)

bzgl der sunrace kassetten:
wie würdet ihr den zustand meiner xt kassette beurteilen (1 neu - 10 total abgenudelt):






vielen dank!!!


----------



## themountain (10. Juli 2018)

Schmutzig


----------



## toastet (10. Juli 2018)

Danke, hab mir mal ne MX8 bestellt, war allerdings bei 4thebike nochmal günstiger mit 44,70 + 3,95 Euro Versand für die 11-42 in schwarz.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Juli 2018)

themountain schrieb:


> Schmutzig


watt? da kannste von essen ;-)

die ist doch eigentlich noch in sehr guten zustand (3 vielleicht?), oder?
hab da noch keinerlei erfahrung wie ne verschlissene ausschaut...


----------



## plattfusz (11. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hab da noch keinerlei erfahrung wie ne verschlissene ausschaut...


Bei den Hyperglidezähnen siehst du wenig. Üblich ist es eine neue Kette aufzuziehen und fahren. Wenn die Kette über einzelne Ritzel springt ist sind diese verschlissen.

Roloff hatte mel einen HG-Checker für Ritzel. Aber das war noch ein übleres Schätzeisen wie die Kettenlehre.


----------



## fone (11. Juli 2018)

*gelöscht -Ich hab mich sowas von verlesen, es ist eine wahre Freude.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (11. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> *gelöscht -Ich hab mich sowas von verlesen, es ist eine wahre Freude.*



Macht doch nichts - hier ist ja der Laberthread


----------



## fone (11. Juli 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Macht doch nichts - hier ist ja der Laberthread


War nur total sinnlos. 

Ansonsten auch hier die Anmerkung: Bei BMO gibts grad gute Preise für ION Knieschoner. zb K-Pact Knie schwarz 55.-


----------



## hardtails (14. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Cane Creek Helm bei Alutech:



das ist eine Gabel und kein Helm 

und nicht lieferbar


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> das ist eine Gabel und kein Helm
> 
> und nicht lieferbar




das ist eine Gabel von 
*Cane Creek *

Model "Helm"

Klingt komisch ist aber so


----------



## hardtails (14. Juli 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> das ist eine Gabel von
> *Cane Creek *
> 
> Model "Helm"
> ...




echt. unglaublich. wahnsinn


----------



## knoeli (14. Juli 2018)

Unglaubliches Schnäppchen durch falsche Kategorie:

War auf der Suche nach einer älteren RS Lyrik mit 1 1/8" Gabelschaft und 20x110 Achse ... gebraucht in sehr gutem Zustand leider nur schwer zu finden. Durch Zufall dann ein Angebot bei Am**on für nen neues RS "Schaltwerk" RC2L 170mm Coil / 00.4018.648.000 für ~178 EUR(!!!) gefunden. Etwas verdutzt das Haar in der Suppe gesucht ... aber auf dem Artikelfoto eindeutig ne Lyrik zu erkennen, in der Beschreibung ebenfalls von Lyrik Federgabel die Rede und die RS Art-Nr. passte ja auch. Kurz nach 0 Uhr droppte der Preis dann plötzlich auf knapp 167 EUR (85% statt 84% Rabatt @ Originalpreis) - trotz Tapered-Schaft konnte ich da einfach nicht Nein sagen. Geliefert wurde wenige Tage später eine nigelnagelneue 2014er Lyrik RC2DH 170mm Coil in OVP mit sämtl. Zubehör! Einziges Manko: Die OVP war außen arg angestaubt. 

Über eBay Spanien noch ne neue Lyrik U-Turn CSU 1 1/8" für ~100 Ocken einschl. Versand gekauft (Tip hier aus dem Forum) - mein altes Helius darf sich dann schon mal vorfreuen.

P.S.: Leider war nur noch ein RS "Schaltwerk" verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greifswald (14. Juli 2018)

Ähnliches hatte ich letztens mit dem aktuellen Bluegrass Brave: Wurde mir von Amazon aus Spanien geliefert. Ich habe 68€ bezahlt. Nach meiner Bestellung war der Preis wieder auf 200€. Unter 150€ gibt es den sonst nicht...


----------



## sb9999 (14. Juli 2018)

Eigentlich sollte ich auf ja nicht antworten, ABER

1.


skwal83 schrieb:


> das ist eine Gabel und kein Helm


Lesen hilft!

2.


skwal83 schrieb:


> und nicht lieferbar


Als ich gepostet hab ging das noch. Mein Kumpel hat eine bestellt und auch eine Bestätigung erhalten.

Aber Hauptsache erstmal das Haar in der Suppe gesucht ...


----------



## sb9999 (15. Juli 2018)

michael66 schrieb:


> Super günstige 170 mm Reverb
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-reverb-stealth-b1-170-mm-mmx-528197



Guter Preis. Danke.

Ist aber die "alte" B1. Ob man die noch will? Die neue scheint schon etwas haltbarer zu sein nach dem was man hört. 
(Meine B2 ist zu kurz im Einsatz als das ich das bestätigen könnte)


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juli 2018)

Man kann die alten Modelle auch mit dem neuen IFP (von SKF) umrüsten. Ich habe das schon bei 2 Stützen gemacht, bisher hält es. Die B2 fängt jetzt allerdings nach gut einem Jahr auch an, leicht einzusacken. Es sind aber nur so 3-4 mm gegenüber den 1-2 cm bei den alten Modellen.


----------



## duc-mo (15. Juli 2018)

> Es sind aber nur so 3-4 mm gegenüber den 1-2 cm bei den alten Modellen.



"Nur" 3-4 mm ???

Auch 1mm wäre für mich nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Man kann die alten Modelle auch mit dem neuen IFP (von SKF) umrüsten. Ich habe das schon bei 2 Stützen gemacht, bisher hält es. Die B2 fängt jetzt allerdings nach gut einem Jahr auch an, leicht einzusacken. Es sind aber nur so 3-4 mm gegenüber den 1-2 cm bei den alten Modellen.



Gibt es schon eine "B2"?
Ich dachte A1 und A2 sind die alten und B1 die aktuelle Version. Die B1 hat ja oben den goldenen Rockshox Schriftzug.
Gibt es von der auch schon unterschiedliche Versionen, welche sich äußerlich nicht unterscheiden lassen?


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Man kann die alten Modelle auch mit dem neuen IFP (von SKF) umrüsten.


ist damit das hier gemeint: RockShox IFP Hülse für Reverb / Reverb Stealth


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Juli 2018)

Ich nehme an, eher das hier:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1141081-rock-shox-reverb-skf-ifp-kolben-2017

(Angabe ohne Gewähr , fahre keine Reverb)


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, eher das hier:https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1141081-rock-shox-reverb-skf-ifp-kolben-2017


ahhhh, ok danke schonmal.
bin nun aber auch verwirrt dies bzgl:


MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Gibt es schon eine "B2"?
> Ich dachte A1 und A2 sind die alten und B1 die aktuelle Version. Die B1 hat ja oben den goldenen Rockshox Schriftzug.


denn in dem kolben ausm markt ist auch die rede von a1&a2 mit bezug auf 2017, was dann ja bedeuten würde dass die b1 die aktuelle version ist (finde mit b2 auch gar nix)!
dann würde aber der kolben ausm markt nicht zu den b1 modellen passen....


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ahhhh, ok danke schonmal.
> bin nun aber auch verwirrt dies bzgl:
> 
> denn in dem kolben ausm markt ist auch die rede von a1&a2 mit bezug auf 2017, was dann ja bedeuten würde dass die b1 die aktuelle version ist (finde mit b2 auch gar nix)!
> dann würde aber der kolben ausm markt nicht zu den b1 modellen passen....


Symion fragen, schafft Klarheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Juli 2018)

B2 oder B1 - bin einfach ohne nachzudenken auf den Kommentar von @sb9999 eingegangen...halt das 2017er Modell.

Der IFP aus dem Bikemarkt ist der richtige. Ist letztlich auf nur ein Lippendichtring.



duc-mo schrieb:


> "Nur" 3-4 mm ???
> 
> Auch 1mm wäre für mich nicht akzeptabel.



Hast ja Recht, doch ist das Bisschen aktuell noch auszuhalten. Ich werde das Teil dennoch reklamieren und dann mal woanders schauen. Stütze gab es halt mit Rahmen im Bundle.

Der Reverb-Läster-Thread ist aber sicher woanders....


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht, doch ist das Bisschen aktuell noch auszuhalten. Ich werde das Teil dennoch reklamieren und dann mal woanders schauen.


hab hier noch ne neue b1 ausm crc deal für 160€ liegen die ich eigentlich verhökern wollte, aber nachdem die giant mit neuer kartusche zurück kam, aber immer noch krasses spiel hat und so derbe klappert wenn man ausm sattel geht, wird die halt wieder reklamiert (volliditen).
und dann war es naheliegend die rockshox zu nehmen, auch wenn ich sie erst noch in die richtige grösse tauschen müsste. dachte mir auch da sie 40mm länger ist (480er) als die giant, dass das nervige immer wieder kehrende geknartsche aufhört...
alternativ hab ich nen auge auf die brandx xl (mit der selben kartusche wie giant) geworfen, die ist immerhin noch 20mm länger und hat wohl ein passenden p/l verhältniss, im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Juli 2018)

Weiß jemand von euch, zu welchen Tarifen die Jahre als Sonderangebot so circa raus geht? 
Alutech hat derzeit eine um EUR 380,- im Angebot. 

https://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox...15x110mm-TA-Stealth-tapered-gekuerzter-Schaft


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2018)

ab und zu für 299.


----------



## ilfer (16. Juli 2018)

Die SRAM X1 GXP Carbon-Kurbel aus dem Angebot für 149 Euro ist mit 630 Gramm sogar etwas schwerer als eine aktuelle SRAM GX DUB Alu-Kurbel, die ist mit 621 Gramm angegeben und kostet deutlich weniger (z.b. bei r2-bike). Nur mal so zur Info...!


----------



## hardtails (16. Juli 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Die SRAM X1 GXP Carbon-Kurbel aus dem Angebot für 149 Euro ist mit 630 Gramm sogar etwas schwerer als eine aktuelle SRAM GX DUB Alu-Kurbel, die ist mit 621 Gramm angegeben und kostet deutlich weniger (z.b. bei r2-bike). Nur mal so zur Info...!



das dort angegebene gewicht stimmt einfach nicht , die ist leichter als die alu dub. 
und selbst kurbel plus stahlkettenblatt passt das gewicht ncht zur angabe....


----------



## ilfer (16. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> das dort angegebene gewicht stimmt einfach nicht , die ist leichter als die alu dub.
> und selbst kurbel plus stahlkettenblatt passt das gewicht ncht zur angabe....


Ich bin mir sogar relativ sicher, dass das Gewicht stimmt!
Hier bei MTBR hat jemand die X1 Carbon Kurbel mit 32er-Alu-KB mit 572 Gramm gewogen.
Das SRAM 1x11 28er Stahl-Kettenblatt hat ca. 135 Gramm statt das Alu-Blatt mit 72 Gramm.
Macht nach Adam Riese 572-72+135 genau 635 Gramm für die Kurbel aus dem Alutech-Angebot!


----------



## fone (16. Juli 2018)

Die GX ist hässlich wie die Nacht.
Die X1 C ist recht ansehnlich.

*problem solved*


----------



## ilfer (16. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Die GX ist hässlich wie die Nacht.
> Die X1 C ist recht ansehnlich.
> *problem solved*


Ansichtssache. Ich wollte (für meine Frau) eine 165er Kurbel... da kriegt man im Preissegment unter 150 Euro irgendwie nur noch die GX DUB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. Juli 2018)

Bin auf das echte Gewicht der GX gespannt. Bitte wiegen.


----------



## ilfer (16. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Bin auf das echte Gewicht der GX gespannt. Bitte wiegen.


Hab ich schon. Die GX Eagle DUB Kurbel wiegt komplett mit 32er Alu-Blatt in 165 mm exakt 622 Gramm!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. Juli 2018)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Nur Heute "Crime Day Bike"
> 
> https://www.bergfreunde.de/p/crime-...y.ss18-sale&emst=xOJt2dFwZQ_4901_2293283_3004



Perfekt - hab mir jetzt ne 2. 

* Endura - Singletrack III Short - Radhose*

bestellt - die gab es letzten schon für den kurs, und hatte mir eine bestellt und war echt begeistert. Dann war sie aber schon ausverkauft, weswegen ich jetzt eben nochmal zugeschlagen habe!


----------



## fone (16. Juli 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hab ich schon. Die GX Eagle DUB Kurbel wiegt komplett mit 32er Alu-Blatt in 165 mm exakt 622 Gramm!


Krass, ne SLX wiegt schon ohne Kettenblatt 598g, in 175.


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Juli 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> *Endura - Singletrack III Short - Radhose*
> bestellt - die gab es letzten schon für den kurs, und hatte mir eine bestellt und war echt begeistert.


was ist denn der unterschied zur hummvee?
ist diese dünner und leichter, also eher für warme/heisse tage?
wie fällt sie aus? was bräuchte man bei ner 34 bundweite für ne grösse?

vielen dank!


----------



## aibeekey (16. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Krass, ne SLX wiegt schon ohne Kettenblatt 598g, in 175.



+ 40g Kettenblatt (wolftooth 32er Alu) sind wir bei 640g, mehr oder weniger das gleiche bzw. 2x1cm Kurbel fehlt noch. Warum also "krass"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> + 40g Kettenblatt (wolftooth 32er Alu) sind wir bei 640g, mehr oder weniger das gleiche bzw. 2x1cm Kurbel fehlt noch. Warum also "krass"?


Ich denke "krass", bezogen drauf,  daß die Carbonkurbel so schwer is wie ne slx


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was ist denn der unterschied zur hummvee?
> ist diese dünner und leichter, also eher für warme/heisse tage?
> wie fällt sie aus? was bräuchte man bei ner 34 bundweite für ne grösse?
> 
> vielen dank!


Größentabelle is doch vorhanden


----------



## aibeekey (16. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich denke "krass", bezogen drauf,  daß die Carbonkurbel so schwer is wie ne slx



Die GX Eagle Dub, die er zitiert hat, ist aber aus Alu.

Naja egal. Er wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Die GX Eagle Dub, die er zitiert hat, ist aber aus Alu.
> 
> Naja egal. Er wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben


Ja, das stimmt, es ging aber oben schon los bei dem Alutech Angebot, un die is Carbon


----------



## fone (17. Juli 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> + 40g Kettenblatt (wolftooth 32er Alu) sind wir bei 640g, mehr oder weniger das gleiche bzw. 2x1cm Kurbel fehlt noch. Warum also "krass"?


Krass ist das natürlich nicht. Das war mein Wort zum Sonntag.

Ne SLX wiegt auch nicht viel mehr, ist deutlich schöner als die GX, technisch aufwendiger gefertigt, hat halt kein 12-fach.


----------



## sb9999 (17. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ne SLX wiegt auch nicht viel mehr, ist deutlich schöner als die GX, technisch aufwendiger gefertigt, hat halt kein 12-fach.



... und seit wann sind Kurbeln x-fach? Was stört es die 11-fach SLX Kurbel wenn eine 12fach Kette drüber läuft? Oder die 10fach?
Die Innenbreite/-weite der Kette ist doch schon ewig gleich geblieben. Seit 9-fach wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Ich nehme da immer die die mir gefällt (und die ist immer von Race Face).


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2018)

Die Carbon-Kurbel dürfte baugleich mit der Truvativ Descendant sein. Ist eher die Variante robust.


----------



## fone (17. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> ... und seit wann sind Kurbeln x-fach? Was stört es die 11-fach SLX Kurbel wenn eine 12fach Kette drüber läuft? Oder die 10fach?
> Die Innenbreite/-weite der Kette ist doch schon ewig gleich geblieben. Seit 9-fach wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


So weit hab ich gerade nicht gedacht.


----------



## Montigomo (17. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> ... und seit wann sind Kurbeln x-fach? Was stört es die 11-fach SLX Kurbel wenn eine 12fach Kette drüber läuft? Oder die 10fach?
> Die Innenbreite/-weite der Kette ist doch schon ewig gleich geblieben. Seit 9-fach wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
> 
> Ich nehme da immer die die mir gefällt (und die ist immer von Race Face).



Und welche ist dann das, wenn ich fragen darf? ;-)


----------



## sb9999 (17. Juli 2018)

Darfst du: Eine alte Ride, ne Evolve und die neueren sind beide Aeffect.

Die Aeffect ist finde ich von P/L nicht zu schlagen. 

Stabil, nicht Hölle schwer (650g mit 32T Direct Mount, vermutlich 170mm und die kurze), solide gebaut und geklemmt (integrierter Abzieher), 24er Achse, Shimano Lager kompatibel (ich fahre Shimano XT neue Generation) und für mich wichtig: Sie kann direct mount Kettenbblätter oder per Spider bei bedarf alles andere.

https://www.raceface.com/products/type/cranks/aeffect/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (17. Juli 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> *Topeak JoeBlow Booster *für 89,95€
> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=T318#id=61413



die Pumpe ist gut geeignet für schlauchlos Montagen,
allerdings würde ich noch noch € 7,50 in einen SKS EVA investieren: https://www.bike-components.de/de/SKS/Pumpenkopf-E-V-A-p22108/


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

90 für ne Luftpumpe.. .
Dafür bekommt man n ganzen Kompressor


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Juli 2018)

.... der einem meist nix bringt wenn man keinen Strom hat 

davon ab groß, schwer, laut ....


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> .... der einem meist nix bringt wenn man keinen Strom hat
> 
> davon ab groß, schwer, laut ....


Ok, das sind Argumente gegen den Kompressor .
Aber 90 Euro....
Hab mir für 10 Euro n alten Feuerlöscher in ebay geschossen und getunt
Der ist flüsterleise


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mir für 10 Euro n alten Feuerlöscher in ebay geschossen und getunt
> Der ist flüsterleise


bitte zeigen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)




----------



## rms69 (17. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ok, das sind Argumente gegen den Kompressor .
> Aber 90 Euro....
> Hab mir für 10 Euro n alten Feuerlöscher in ebay geschossen und getunt
> Der ist flüsterleise



auch ganz nett, aber mit dem JoeBlow Booster schieße ich den Mantel zuerst in Position und pumpe dann auf 3-4 bar ohne Werkzeugwechsel.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

Is nur zum Tubeless machen Gibt noch bessere , die bauen n Hochdruckschlauch mit Bajonettverschluß dran, dann hat man noch z.b. Manometer oder Pistole , zum Auspusten usw.
Gibt auch n Thread hierzu im Forum


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

rms69 schrieb:


> auch ganz nett, aber mit dem JoeBlow Booster schieße ich den Mantel zuerst in Position und pumpe dann auf 3-4 bar ohne Werkzeugwechsel.


Ich schiess den Mantel drauf, zieh den Schlauch ab und schraub schnell den Ventilkern rein,fertig.
No problem

Wie auch immer, muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden ,was ihm was wert ist, für mich sind 90 Euro Pumpen keine Schnäppchen,  nur weil der UVP ü 100 ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (17. Juli 2018)

Man kann natürlich auch, zig Stunden im Internet surfen, Fragen stellen und Videos schauen und wird möglicherweise trotzdem (einen) Schiffbruch erleiden...
Und irgendwann wird es dann schon klappen. Bis dorthin hat man halt viel Zeit verbraucht (liegen gelassen, [email protected]#€%&).


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch, zig Stunden im Internet surfen, Fragen stellen und Videos schauen und wird möglicherweise trotzdem (einen) Schiffbruch erleiden...
> Und irgendwann wird es dann schon klappen. Bis dorthin hat man halt viel Zeit verbraucht (liegen gelassen, [email protected]#€%&).


Ich lese es....
Es ist deutsch...
Ich verstehe....nix


----------



## fone (17. Juli 2018)

Den Feuerlöscher hat man dann immer im Auto dabei? Zusätzlich zur Pumpe?
Würde ich für Tubeless eine spezielle Pumpe benötigen, wäre es mir 90€ Wert, den Feuerlöscher nicht mit zu schleppen. 

UST Reifen hab ich bisher immer ganz normal aufgepumpt. Wenn irgendwo Luft entweicht, kann es auch helfen den Mantel* mit der Hand platt zu drücken.

*oops: Reifen.



sb9999 schrieb:


> Darfst du: Eine alte Ride, ne Evolve und die neueren sind beide Aeffect.
> 
> Die Aeffect ist finde ich von P/L nicht zu schlagen.
> 
> ...


Oh, die guten alten Evolve. 

Die Aeffect sieht gar nicht so verkehrt aus. War vor ein paar Jahren nicht so hübsch. 

Aber welche Vorteile hat eigentlich ein direct mount Kettenblatt?


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

Welches Auto? Also ich fahr Fahrrad mim Fahrrad, du nich? Und aufm Trail nutzt dir die Pumpe im Auto au nix, da gibts dann Salami und Milch.
Na egal, weiter gehts.
Directmountblätter? Na, die sind teurer als 4Loch, passt dann besser zur Pumpe


----------



## fone (17. Juli 2018)

Sorry, wollte dich nicht angreifen.

Egal, weiter.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Sorry, wollte dich nicht angreifen.
> 
> .



Alles gut
Jedem sein Gepumpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (17. Juli 2018)

Ich fahr mit dem Modell sehr gut, kost auch weit weniger als Vergleichsmodelle

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/giyo-air-tank-tubeless-standpumpe-gs-94t-533310


----------



## ufp (17. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich lese es....
> Es ist deutsch...
> Ich verstehe....nix


Es können halt nicht so viele so gut basteln wie du.
Und bis man sich diese Fähigkeiten angeeignet hat, vergeht eben viel Zeit und zahlt manchmal auch Lehrgeld.
Deswegen greifen einige zum fertigen und manchmal auch überteuerten Produkt.
Und da nützt dir auch nichts der Einwand, dass das ja alles eh so einfach zum Basteln sei und ohnehin ein jeder könne.


----------



## hardtails (17. Juli 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit dem Modell sehr gut, kost auch weit weniger als Vergleichsmodelle
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/giyo-air-tank-tubeless-standpumpe-gs-94t-533310



das wäre mir zu unbequem, so wenig Federweg. 
hat zwar ne Vario mit ordentlich Absenkung, ist aber trotzdem kippelig im Wald mit dem Ding.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Es können halt nicht so viele so gut basteln wie du.
> Und bis man sich diese Fähigkeiten angeeignet hat, vergeht eben viel Zeit und zahlt manchmal auch Lehrgeld.
> Deswegen greifen einige zum fertigen und manchmal auch überteuerten Produkt.
> Und da nützt dir auch nichts der Einwand, dass das ja alles eh so einfach zum Basteln sei und ohnehin ein jeder könne.


Ähhh, jetzt muss ich aber doch mal einwenden: hab den Feuerlöscher leergesprüht(Pulver), und für 2 Euro Schlauch aus der Gartenabteilung drangeklebt, dass es aufs Ventil passt. Das is mehr gefuddelt wie gebastelt , würd ich mal sagen .
(Du musst nur n Feuerlöscher finden, der ein Autoventil hat, zum Aufpumpen)


----------



## hardtails (17. Juli 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tubeless-montage-luftakku-bauanleitung.718679/


Deckel von mehrwegflasche basteln. kosten quasi keine, Platzbedarf auch null.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juli 2018)

loch bohren, gewinde schneiden und ein altes ventil einschrauben. gab es nicht auch lösungen mit mehrwegflaschen?

edit:


skwal83 schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tubeless-montage-luftakku-bauanleitung.718679/



danke, da war ich zu langsam.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

Ja, hatt ich vorher, hat auch funktioniert .
Feuerlöscher kann ich halt noch am Hebel dosieren und ich trau dem Stahlbehälter mehr als der mit Panzertape umwickelten PET Flasche
Aber gehalten und gefunzt hat es

Edit: letzte Seite im Thread:



 

DAS ist gebastelt, nit so wie ich


----------



## CrossX (18. Juli 2018)

Wie oft wechselt ihr eigentlich die Reifen, dass so ein Aufwand nötig ist? Ich mache die drauf, fahre sie ab und werfe sie runter.


----------



## decay (18. Juli 2018)

Ich mag den Joe Blow Booster, perfekte Pumpe und ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut.

Wechsel öfter mal Reifen und seit dem Ding kriegt man fast jeden Reifen auf Anhieb drauf, ausser dem Thunder Burt für den CC Laufradsatz.

Tanks und Feuerlöscher sind toll, aber da wär mir schon wieder das Umstecken zu doof, so isses nochmal einfacher und Bequemlichkeit siegt.


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. Juli 2018)

Die Bastellösungen sind ja möglicherweise bei günstigen Felge-Reifen-Kombinationen ausreichend. In harten Fällen hilft das aber sicher nicht. Ich denke da nur an meine Spank Felgen: Ganz großes Kino.
Davon abgesehen wird das mit dem Feuerlöscher auch keine wirkliche Low-Budget-Lösung, wenn man die Einzelteile samt Druckschlauchanschlüssen (was ein Luxus für so eine Bastelei) noch kaufen muss.
Ein ordentlicher Kompressor hat noch den Vorteil, dass man mit der Ausblaspistole die Lenkergriffe abbauen kann. Man könnte das Bike neu lackieren, vorher natürlich sandstrahlen. Man kann damit sogar im Winter, wenn das Gartenwasser abgestellt ist, mit einer Reinigungspistole das Bike notdürftig abstrahlen. Alles Anwendungen, für die man deutlich mehr Luft braucht, als in eine PET-Flasche, oder einen Feuerlöscher passt.
Das ganze Zubehör, das ich jetzt nannte, kostet bei ALDI einmal im Jahr ein Appel und ein Ei. Ein ordentlicher Kompressor 120 EUR. Wenn der 24L Tank voll ist, kann man sich das Ding auch ins Auto stellen, falls man für's Rennen nochmal am Reifen rumspielen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (18. Juli 2018)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Die Bastellösungen sind ja möglicherweise bei günstigen Felge-Reifen-Kombinationen ausreichend. In harten Fällen hilft das aber sicher nicht.



Doch.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juli 2018)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Die Bastellösungen sind ja möglicherweise bei günstigen Felge-Reifen-Kombinationen ausreichend. In harten Fällen hilft das aber sicher nicht. Ich denke da nur an meine Spank Felgen: Ganz großes Kino.
> Davon abgesehen wird das mit dem Feuerlöscher auch keine wirkliche Low-Budget-Lösung, wenn man die Einzelteile samt Druckschlauchanschlüssen (was ein Luxus für so eine Bastelei) noch kaufen muss.
> Ein ordentlicher Kompressor hat noch den Vorteil, dass man mit der Ausblaspistole die Lenkergriffe abbauen kann. Man könnte das Bike neu lackieren, vorher natürlich sandstrahlen. Man kann damit sogar im Winter, wenn das Gartenwasser abgestellt ist, mit einer Reinigungspistole das Bike notdürftig abstrahlen. Alles Anwendungen, für die man deutlich mehr Luft braucht, als in eine PET-Flasche, oder einen Feuerlöscher passt.
> Das ganze Zubehör, das ich jetzt nannte, kostet bei ALDI einmal im Jahr ein Appel und ein Ei. Ein ordentlicher Kompressor 120 EUR. Wenn der 24L Tank voll ist, kann man sich das Ding auch ins Auto stellen, falls man für's Rennen nochmal am Reifen rumspielen muss.


Spank tubeless eh oft kagge


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja, hatt ich vorher, hat auch funktioniert .
> Feuerlöscher kann ich halt noch am Hebel dosieren und ich trau dem Stahlbehälter mehr als der mit Panzertape umwickelten PET Flasche
> Aber gehalten und gefunzt hat es
> 
> ...


In dem Thread geht's ja auch mit nem Autoreifen als Drucklufttank. 
Find ich eigentlich die eleganteste Lösung.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> In dem Thread geht's ja auch mit nem Autoreifen als Drucklufttank.
> Find ich eigentlich die eleganteste Lösung.


Ja,geil,gell? Wäre was für dich, du wolltest was mit Auto.
Nur, wir haben das mal getestet, irgendwie gings nicht. 
Vielleicht waren wir aber auch einfach zu blöd .


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja,geil,gell? Wäre was für dich, du wolltest was mit Auto.
> Nur, wir haben das mal getestet, irgendwie gings nicht.
> Vielleicht waren wir aber auch einfach zu blöd .




Na, ich fahr halt ab und an mal zum Radeln in die Berge, mit dem Auto. Da ist es gut ne passende Pumpe dabei zu haben. Und der Autoreifen ist dann sicher dabei.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Na, ich fahr halt ab und an mal zum Radeln in die Berge, mit dem Auto. Da ist es gut ne passende Pumpe dabei zu haben. Und der Autoreifen ist dann sicher dabei.


Wir habens in Ermangelung eines Ersatzrads(heute nicht mehr Standard) am Vorderreifen probiert, Ergebnis war das beide Reifen relativ platt waren
(also Auto und Fahrrad)
Ich meine, mich zu erinnern, das das schon blöd war, den Ventilkern beim Autoreifen rauszuschrauben, bis du da den Finger/Schlauch wieder drauf hast, is schon ganz schön viel Luft rausgegangen...
Und umgekehrt wieder dasselbe... 
Und so n Autoreifen hat ca.3 bar(?), bei störrischer Reifen/Felgenkombi reicht das u.U. nicht zum ploppen lassen. Dann stehste da.

P.S:
Hoffentlich kommt mal wieder ein anderes Schnäppchen, dann können wir hier das Thema wechseln


----------



## sb9999 (18. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Aber welche Vorteile hat eigentlich ein direct mount Kettenblatt?



Die Hersteller würden jetzt sagen die Vorteile sind Gewicht, Steifigkeit, ... 

ich sage Auswahl an Kettenblättern (runter bis 24, ja 1fach), Flexibilität (1fach,2fach,3fach), schnellerer KB wechsel, Stabilität (ich trau so ner dicken Kassettenabschlussschraube deutlich mehr zu als den kleinen Kettenblatteschrauben) und auch die Optik. 

Nachteil ist das man nicht mehr spacern kann, Zumindest nicht mehr unter den Kettenblattschrauben und somit Kurbel/Kettenblatt und offset stimmen müssen. Wenn man da ein komisches Maß am Rahmen hat (Beispiel mein Dartmoor Primal) dann bekommt man das u.u. mit einer klassischen Kurbel näher auf in Richtung ideale Kettenlinie gespacert. Teuer sind sie auch, ja.


----------



## sb9999 (18. Juli 2018)

x


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> ich sage Auswahl an Kettenblättern (runter bis 24, ja 1fach),
> 
> schnellerer KB wechsel,



Uih! 24, ok, das zählt. 
Dann kann man noch alte 36er Kassetten fahren.

Schneller KB wechseln?
Na gut, man muss das Pedal nicht demontieren, dafür aber die Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. Juli 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, zu welchen Tarifen die Jahre als Sonderangebot so circa raus geht?
> Alutech hat derzeit eine um EUR 380,- im Angebot.
> 
> https://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox...15x110mm-TA-Stealth-tapered-gekuerzter-Schaft



Jetzt gerade gibts die 29" für 299,- (RC - aber stört ja nicht)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Juli 2018)

Bei wem? 

Ich brauche leider eine 27,5 Gabel.


----------



## rebirth (18. Juli 2018)

Solche preise gibts nur in luxemburg


----------



## sb9999 (18. Juli 2018)

Wieso gibt es hier eigentlich keinen "missfällt mir" button für Beiträge?


----------



## ForG (18. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es hier eigentlich keinen "missfällt mir" button für Beiträge?



Der wäre viel zu schnell abgenutzt...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Juli 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Solche preise gibts nur in luxemburg



Den besten Preis gab's bisher bei https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FORSYA...-x-15mm-thru---diffusion-black---crown-adjust

Leider war ich zu spät dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (18. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es hier eigentlich keinen "missfällt mir" button für Beiträge?


Weil Mobbing nur in der Schule cool ist.


----------



## sb9999 (18. Juli 2018)

Was hat es mit Mobbing zu tun, wenn man ausdrücken möchte das einem der sinnfreie Beitrag das anderen missfällt?
Egal. Ich geh [EDIT: gleich] biken ...


----------



## rebirth (18. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Was hat es mit Mobbing zu tun, wenn man ausdrücken möchte das einem der sinnfreie Beitrag das anderen missfällt?
> Egal. Ich geh jetzt biken ...


Das erste dislike wär dir schon sicher.


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Was hat es mit Mobbing zu tun, wenn man ausdrücken möchte das einem der sinnfreie Beitrag das anderen missfällt?


Natürlich würde das ganz zivilisiert ablaufen und nicht missbraucht werden.


----------



## sb9999 (18. Juli 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das erste dislike wär dir schon sicher.


Kein Problem. dito.

btt: Wo gibt es denn jetzt eigentlich die 29" Yari RC für 299 Euro von der du schrubst?


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. Juli 2018)

Statt Feuerlöscher etc. kann man auch den Rahmen als Luftreservoir her nehmen:


----------



## Mr_Chicks (18. Juli 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Kein Problem. dito.
> 
> btt: Wo gibt es denn jetzt eigentlich die 29" Yari RC für 299 Euro von der du schrubst?



Bei RCZ für 305€ mit Code RCZRX


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juli 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Bei RCZ für 305€ mit Code RCZRX


Danke! Habe mir gerade eine bestellt. Ich brauche zwar 160mm aber da kann ich gleich den Debon Air Shaft umrüsten. Das Billigste, was ich in Dtl. gefunden hatte waren 395,- bei Best-Bike-Parts.


----------



## Montigomo (19. Juli 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Bei RCZ für 305€ mit Code RCZRX


Ich bin auch beim Newsletter angemeldet aber die Code habe ich nicht bekommen...
Obwohl es gestern eine Email von RCZ kamm...
Würde gerne wissen wieso bekomme ich nicht alle Angebote mit?


----------



## hardtails (19. Juli 2018)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch beim Newsletter angemeldet aber die Code habe ich nicht bekommen...
> Obwohl es gestern eine Email von RCZ kamm...
> Würde gerne wissen wieso bekomme ich nicht alle Angebote mit?



wurde auch endlich mal wieder zeit für ne rcz newsletter diskussion. 
ist ja erst 2 oder 3 seiten her......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Juli 2018)

Ich bekomme plötzlich keine Newsletter mehr,  weiß jemand, was da los ist?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme plötzlich keine Newsletter mehr,  weiß jemand, was da los ist?


Naja... dafür gibt es ja das Forum. Ich hatte nur den Newsletter mit den Formula Gabeln aber die Yari nicht. Mal schauen wann sie kommt und welches Zubehör (Pumpe brauch ich nicht) dabei ist.


----------



## Montigomo (19. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... dafür gibt es ja das Forum. Ich hatte nur den Newsletter mit den Formula Gabeln aber die Yari nicht. Mal schauen wann sie kommt und welches Zubehör (Pumpe brauch ich nicht) dabei ist.


Das gleiche ist bei mir...


----------



## hardtails (19. Juli 2018)

Ist ganz leicht.

wer keinen Newsletter bekommt oder meint zu wenige zu bekommen shcickt mir einfach 
seine email Adresse mit der er dort angemeldet ist und sein Passwort. 

ich kümmer mich dann um den Newsletter. 

Aber bitte macht das nur wenn ihr auch eure Zahlungsinfos dort hinterlegt habt. Danke


----------



## fone (19. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ist ganz leicht.
> 
> wer keinen Newsletter bekommt oder meint zu wenige zu bekommen shcickt mir einfach
> seine email Adresse mit der er dort angemeldet ist und sein Passwort.
> ...


done.
freu mich schon.


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Juli 2018)

hi, ggf hat jemand das Angebot verpasst.


hemorider schrieb:


> Endura - Singletrack III Short für 27,98
> https://www.bergfreunde.de/endura-s...adhose/?aid=750779f7b4489357afa4819fb9004b0b&



ich hätte 2x in XL schwarz über zum Tausch gegen L oder zu selbstkosten abzugeben.
VG


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2018)

Ich fands schade, dass die Grüne nicht rabattiert war. Die blaue und schwarze hatte ich schon. Ich find die Hosen eigentlich ganz tool. Einzig der Klettverschluss stört und ich weiß nicht, wofür die Taschen am Po sind. Da kannst du doch nix reinstecken ohne dass es beim Pedalieren stört.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2018)

Mal was anderes. Gibt es bei RCZ gerade einen Code auf DT Swiss Laufräder? Ich bräuchte nur ein VR welches zwar schon billig ist, aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## ufp (20. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich fands *schade*, dass die *Grüne* nicht rabattiert war. Die blaue und schwarze hatte ich schon. Ich find die Hosen eigentlich ganz tool. Einzig der Klettverschluss stört und ich weiß nicht, *wofür die Taschen am Po sind*. Da kannst du doch nix reinstecken ohne dass es beim Pedalieren stört.


Das hab ich mir auch gedacht ?
Vielleicht für einen Miniprotektor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (20. Juli 2018)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, ggf hat jemand das Angebot verpasst.
> ich hätte 2x in XL schwarz über zum Tausch gegen L oder zu selbstkosten abzugeben.
> VG


wie ist denn die bundweite?


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wie ist denn die bundweite?


Steht doch in der Größentabelle


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Steht doch in der Größentabelle


wenn man sich auf die hersteller tabellen irgendwann mal verlassen könnte, wäre das ne tolle sache ;-)


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wenn man sich auf die hersteller tabellen irgendwann mal verlassen könnte, wäre das ne tolle sache ;-)


die haut aber so ganz gut hin,
ich bin an der oberen grenze. passform ist aber sehr gut, ich mags bei den shorts nicht gern so schlabberig.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Juli 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Components gibt es aktuell die Knieschoner Joint VDP von POC zu einem sehr guten Preis von 59,99 Euro. Es kommen noch 3,95 Euro Versandkosten hinzu
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/POC/Joint-VPD-2-0-DH-Knieschoner-p63643/



Die gibt es da schon länger zu dem Preis, war auch kürzlich erst im Schnäppchenjäger-Thema drin.

Vorsicht: Bei BC im Zweifel immer zwei Größen bestellen und dann eine zurück schicken, sonst dürft ihr die 4 Euro Versand nämlich nochmal löhnen, weil die Kollegen leider keinen Austausch kennen!


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (23. Juli 2018)

powstria schrieb:


> https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/catalogsearch/result?q=fox+proframe
> 
> Fox Proframe div. Farben/Größen für 170,09€ mit Gutschein "ALL10"
> 
> (google sagt bester Preis BMO: 175,90€)



3,3% Ersparnis...was ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. Juli 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> 3,3% Ersparnis...was ein Schnäppchen...



Der Helm kostet UVP 270 €, also ca. 37% Ersparnis.

Ist ein geiler Helm. Habe das FC-Moto-Angebot genutzt und bin hellauf begeistert.


----------



## demlak (23. Juli 2018)

UVP in unserem Sportsegment zum Vergleich heranzuziehen ist aber auch vollkommen realitätsfremd.


----------



## decay (23. Juli 2018)




----------



## hasardeur (23. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> UVP in unserem Sportsegment zum Vergleich heranzuziehen ist aber auch vollkommen realitätsfremd.



Dann schau doch mal die normalen Preise für den Helm an. Der wird in den meisten Shops zum UVP verkauft. Selbst Shops mit Angeboten (meist nur bestimmte Farben/Größen) führen die übrigen Modelle zum UVP.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Juli 2018)

Kennt einer noch den Link von Euch, wo man in England gute und günstige Bremsbeläge kaufen konnte?


----------



## hasardeur (23. Juli 2018)

Nicht in UK, aber DE: brakepads.de


----------



## slowbeat (23. Juli 2018)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kennt einer noch den Link von Euch, wo man in England gute und günstige Bremsbeläge kaufen konnte?


on one?
Superstar components?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (23. Juli 2018)

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/shop/mountain/mountain-braking/mountain-disc-brake-pads/


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nicht in UK, aber DE: brakepads.de


Danke!


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Juli 2018)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/shop/mountain/mountain-braking/mountain-disc-brake-pads/


Auch Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (23. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nicht in UK, aber DE: brakepads.de


Ich muss gestehen, das ich heute wieder was gelernt habe....danke...kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## rumag (24. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nicht in UK, aber DE: brakepads.de


Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Bremsbelägen von brakepads.de?


----------



## Asko (24. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte einmal einen 4er Pack von den organischen bestellt.
Waren Okay, aber nicht der Hammer.
Bremsleistung und quietschen etwas schlechter als die organischen von Shimano.
Für das Pendelrad würde ich sie wieder kaufen, fürs MTB nicht.
Gibt einen China Teile Laber Threads, da wurde auch schon das eine oder andere Mal über die gesprochen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Juli 2018)

rumag schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Bremsbelägen von brakepads.de?


Organische sind ok fürs Geld, gesinterte bremsen zwar gut, aber kreischrn wie Hölle, bzw. man hat ein starkes Schleifgeräusch, kauf ich nicht mehr .
Getestet für Shimano (xt/Saint), Avid(xotrail/Guide)
und Mt5(organisch)


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juli 2018)

rumag schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Bremsbelägen von brakepads.de?



Ja, ich. Ich kaufe keine anderen Beläge mehr. Ja, sie quietschen bei Nässe, genau so lange, bis sie warm sind. Organisch bedeutet bei den Belägen im Übrigen semi-metallisch. Gesinterte Beläge habe ich noch nicht von denen probiert. Gesinterte Beläge kreischen aber bei allen mir bekannten Herstellern, wenn sie nass werden.

Die Bremsleistung sehe ich auf dem Niveau der originalen Magura-Beläge, etwas schlechter als die Trickstuff NG, aber vertretbar. Der Hammer ist die Haltbarkeit (deutlich dickerer Belag). An meinem hauptsächlich genutzten Bike fahre ich noch immer dieselben Beläge, die ich letzten Oktober montiert habe (MT 5). Die originalen Magura-Beläge habe ich dagegen an 2 Tagen im Vinschgau komplett verbraucht, die Trickstuff halten auch wesentlich kürzer.

Im Vergleich zu den originalen Shimano-Belägen (organisch = Resin), verkleben diese Beläge die Scheiben nicht, wenn es mal richtig zur Sache geht und sind auch sonst sehr viel temperaturstabiler.

Für 3 bzw 5 Euro pro Satz sollte man die Beläge einfach mal probieren. Das Risiko ist gering.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja, ich. Ich kaufe keine anderen Beläge mehr. Ja, sie quietschen bei Nässe, genau so lange, bis sie warm sind. Organisch bedeutet bei den Belägen im Übrigen semi-metallisch. Gesinterte Beläge habe ich noch nicht von denen probiert. Gesinterte Beläge kreischen aber bei allen mir bekannten Herstellern, wenn sie nass werden.
> 
> Die Bremsleistung sehe ich auf dem Niveau der originalen Magura-Beläge, etwas schlechter als die Trickstuff NG, aber vertretbar. Der Hammer ist die Haltbarkeit (deutlich dickerer Belag). An meinem hauptsächlich genutzten Bike fahre ich noch immer dieselben Beläge, die ich letzten Oktober montiert habe (MT 5). Die originalen Magura-Beläge habe ich dagegen an 2 Tagen im Vinschgau komplett verbraucht, die Trickstuff halten auch wesentlich kürzer.
> 
> ...


Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen,  jedoch ist das Kreischen/Mahlen nicht mit anderen Sinterbelägen vergleichbar Hört sich immer an, als ob ein Boot auf Grund läuft
Aber für den Preis kann das ja jeder selbst mal ausprobieren


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (24. Juli 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der Helm kostet UVP 270 €, also ca. 37% Ersparnis.
> 
> Ist ein geiler Helm. Habe das FC-Moto-Angebot genutzt und bin hellauf begeistert.



Du kannst nicht ernsthaft die UVP als Vergleichspreis heranziehen. Das ist doch der älteste Händlertrick der Welt.
Vergleichspreise sucht man online, z.B. bei gängigen Preissuchmaschinen. Sonst kann man es direkt lassen.



Montigomo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch beim Newsletter angemeldet aber die Code habe ich nicht bekommen...
> Obwohl es gestern eine Email von RCZ kamm...
> Würde gerne wissen wieso bekomme ich nicht alle Angebote mit?


Wer soll dir das beantworten außer RCZ selbst? Wilde Vermutung: die schreiben nicht alle Kundenkreise mit jedem Mailing an.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juli 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht ernsthaft die UVP als Vergleichspreis heranziehen. Das ist doch der älteste Händlertrick der Welt.
> Vergleichspreise sucht man online, z.B. bei gängigen Preissuchmaschinen. Sonst kann man es direkt lassen.





hasardeur schrieb:


> Dann schau doch mal die normalen Preise für den Helm an. Der wird in den meisten Shops zum UVP verkauft. Selbst Shops mit Angeboten (meist nur bestimmte Farben/Größen) führen die übrigen Modelle zum UVP.


----------



## Ghoste (25. Juli 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Five Ten Access in verschiedenen Farben und Größen 39,95€ + 10 € Versandkosten.
> Aufpassen bei Rücksendungen, diese müssen nach United Kingdom!
> Wer seine Größe weiß hat wohl einen sehr sehr fairen Preis.
> 
> https://rockrun.de/products/five-te...MIobGAjsW53AIVQZztCh3hLgP8EAkYAiABEgLthvD_BwE



Taugen die auch zum Biken? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juli 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Five Ten Access in verschiedenen Farben und Größen 39,95€ + 10 € Versandkosten.
> Aufpassen bei Rücksendungen, diese müssen nach United Kingdom!
> Wer seine Größe weiß hat wohl einen sehr sehr fairen Preis.
> 
> https://rockrun.de/products/five-te...MIobGAjsW53AIVQZztCh3hLgP8EAkYAiABEgLthvD_BwE



Newsletteranmeldung bringt nochmal 5,-€ Rabatt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Juli 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Taugen die auch zum Biken? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


Steht zumindest eine Positive Rezension dazu in den Bewertungen.


----------



## prolink (25. Juli 2018)

hab mir heuer 2018er Fiveten Impact gekauft und die neuen modelle sind viel zu klein geschnitten
die alten haben genau gepasst
bei mir wars eine nummer größer beim kauf
echt seltsam


----------



## fone (25. Juli 2018)

Sind jetzt halt Adidas Größen


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Juli 2018)

Asko schrieb:


> Ich hatte einmal einen 4er Pack von den organischen bestellt.
> Waren Okay, aber nicht der Hammer.
> Bremsleistung und quietschen etwas schlechter als die organischen von Shimano.
> Für das Pendelrad würde ich sie wieder kaufen, fürs MTB nicht.
> Gibt einen China Teile Laber Threads, da wurde auch schon das eine oder andere Mal über die gesprochen.



Geb Bescheid, ob sie was taugen, wenn ich sie habe.
Habe mir aber die gesinterten Beläge bestellt, die für 2,95€ (resin), da lass ich erstmals die Finger von.


----------



## CrossX (25. Juli 2018)

Mist, die Ascent gibt's nur noch in 31,8mm. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (25. Juli 2018)

themountain schrieb:


> Brandx ascend xl dropper 150mm    120,49€
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/es/es/tija-telescopica-brand-x-ascend-xl/rp-prod159172



weiss jemand was sie vor dem jetzigen ssv preis haben wollten?


----------



## themountain (25. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube das war 150€ oder so


----------



## platt_ziege (25. Juli 2018)

themountain schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war 150€ oder so


hmmm, dann könnte man das ja schon als schnäppchen ansehen...


----------



## AndreasMayer (25. Juli 2018)

Ich meine die haben  immer 158 dafür verlangt.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juli 2018)

Also ich hab vor paar Monaten auch 118.- bezahlt. War irgendein anderer Sale.


CrossX schrieb:


> Mist, die Ascent gibt's nur noch in 31,8mm. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.


31.*6*


----------



## AndreasMayer (25. Juli 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also ich hab vor paar Monaten auch 118.- bezahlt. War irgendein anderer Sale.
> 
> 31.*6*




Ich auch.


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Juli 2018)

gibt es bei MX24 auch die Tasche ab und an im sale?


----------



## greifswald (25. Juli 2018)

All-in-one Gearbag für 30€ wie zuvor gepostet. Mit "NEW10" gibt es nochmals 10% auf alle Teile - auch rabattierte.

Macht dann 27€ + ggf. Porto (unter 50€ Bestellwert)

https://www.xlmoto.de/mx-tasche-24mx-all-in-one-gearbag#?p


----------



## platt_ziege (25. Juli 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also ich hab vor paar Monaten auch 118.- bezahlt. War irgendein anderer Sale


dank dir!
dann warte ich mal ab und hoffe auf den nächsten "sale", da auch der grösste bike shop im universum nur vollpfosten eingestellt hat.
wiggle und crc bekommen auch nur beim richtigen sternenstand überhaupt irgendwas gebacken.
wollte die stützte bestellen, aber durfte sie nicht in den warenkorb packen, später war sie dann ausverkauft


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dank dir!
> dann warte ich mal ab und hoffe auf den nächsten "sale", da auch der grösste bike shop im universum nur vollpfosten eingestellt hat.
> wiggle und crc bekommen auch nur beim richtigen sternenstand überhaupt irgendwas gebacken.
> wollte die stützte bestellen, aber durfte sie nicht in den warenkorb packen, später war sie dann ausverkauft


Also ich kann sie ganz normal in den Warenkorb legen , grade getestet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (25. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Also ich kann sie ganz normal in den Warenkorb legen , grade getestet....


hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich die 30,9mm bräuchte...
wenn die bei dir nicht ausverkauft ist, steh ich dort wohl auch auf der roten liste


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich die 30,9mm bräuchte...
> wenn die bei dir nicht ausverkauft ist, steh ich dort wohl auch auf der roten liste


Ja, hättest du dazuschreiben sollen


----------



## Montigomo (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
suche einen Fullsuspension-Ramhmen für 26 Zoll-Räder (Cross Country, Allmountain, Enduro, Freeride) in der Größe S, mit empfohlener Gabel-Federweg bis 140mm. Ich bin 1,70m und habe eine Schritthöhe von 71cm. Leider kann ich momentan nicht mehr als 250 Euro ausgeben. Vielleicht kann jemand mir ein paar Tipps geben, bei welchen Shops ich nach Angebote abwarten kann, so wie z.B. Sommerschlussverkauf oder ähnliches.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## prolink (26. Juli 2018)

bei Radon gibt es Sale auf Rahmen
Preislich etwas höher als deine 250 euro
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/suche?q=radon+rahmen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (26. Juli 2018)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche einen Fullsuspension-Ramhmen für 26 Zoll-Räder (Cross Country, Allmountain, Enduro, Freeride) in der Größe S, mit empfohlener Gabel-Federweg bis 140mm. Ich bin 1,70m und habe eine Schritthöhe von 71cm. Leider kann ich momentan nicht mehr als 250 Euro ausgeben. Vielleicht kann jemand mir ein paar Tipps geben, bei welchen Shops ich nach Angebote abwarten kann, so wie z.B. Sommerschlussverkauf oder ähnliches.
> Danke im Voraus.



RCZ hatte bis zum 21. Juli mit dem Code RCZKT die KTM Frames mit 20 Werktage Lieferzeit für 299.99€ im Angebot.
Wenn die lagernd sind gibt es vielleicht wieder ein Angebot -> zum Newsletter anmelden

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/m...Black 9772139230101  29999e instead of 86929e


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Sehr toller Kommentar. Du weißt ja nicht warum er momentan nur 250 Euro zur Verfügung hat. Vllt. hat er gerade einen finanziellen Engpass und braucht nur einen Rahmen weil er den Rest noch hat und auf das Rad angewiesen ist. Arbeit, Schule, Studium, whatever. Gibt ja auch Leute die keine Eltern (mehr) haben und nicht zu Muddi rennen können wenn mal der Sprit paar Cent mehr kostet.


Dann brauchts aber sicherlich keinen Fully-Rahmen, an den die vorhandenen Teile sehr wahrscheinlich eh nicht passen. Ungeklärt ist auch, obs um 250€ inkl. Dämpfer geht.
Was du beschreibst ist ein Fortbewegungsmittel und dafür tuts fast jeder Trekker zwischen 10 und 100€.


----------



## Schuffa87 (26. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dann brauchts aber sicherlich keinen Fully-Rahmen, an den die vorhandenen Teile sehr wahrscheinlich eh nicht passen. Ungeklärt ist auch, obs um 250€ inkl. Dämpfer geht.
> Was du beschreibst ist ein Fortbewegungsmittel und dafür tuts fast jeder Trekker zwischen 10 und 100€.


Mir ist völlig egal warum er einen Fully Rahmen für 250 Euro sucht. Auch hat er nichts von Dämpfer geschrieben. Er will irgendeinen 26er Fully Rahmen. Wenn da paar Tipps um 250 Euro kommen wird er sicher den mit den passenden Dämpfermaßen nehmen ... iss klar.

Mir ging es im anderen Thread nur um den total dummen Kommentar dazu.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juli 2018)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche einen Fullsuspension-Ramhmen für 26 Zoll-Räder (Cross Country, Allmountain, Enduro, Freeride) in der Größe S, mit empfohlener Gabel-Federweg bis 140mm. Ich bin 1,70m und habe eine Schritthöhe von 71cm. Leider kann ich momentan nicht mehr als 250 Euro ausgeben. Vielleicht kann jemand mir ein paar Tipps geben, bei welchen Shops ich nach Angebote abwarten kann, so wie z.B. Sommerschlussverkauf oder ähnliches.
> Danke im Voraus.



250,- wird schwer
der hier is aber 100,- teurer https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-140-26-rahmen-black-708744


----------



## greifswald (27. Juli 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Newsletteranmeldung bringt nochmal 5,-€ Rabatt.


 Mhh bei mir kommt das pop-up mit der Newsletteranmeldung + 5€ nicht mehr. Ist wohl aktuell deaktiviert. Also 39€ + 10€ Porto mit Rücksenderisiko und Größenrisiko

Korrektur: Ich musste länger auf der Seite bleiben. Irgendwann poppte doch das Newsletter-Fenster mit +5€ auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Juli 2018)

bomberia schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/BBB/Varallo-BHE-67-Helm-Auslaufmodell-p60797/
> 
> Allmountain-Helm für 14,95 von BBB



taugt der Helm ? UVP war ja mal 80€ und ich bin am überlegen meinen 12 Jahre(!!) alten Cratoni zethos zu ersetzen - mit dem ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin, aber Helme sollte man ja nach einem gewissen Alter doch tauschen ....


----------



## toastet (27. Juli 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ...bin am überlegen meinen 12 Jahre(!!) alten Cratoni zethos zu ersetzen - mit dem ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin, aber Helme sollte man ja nach einem gewissen Alter doch tauschen ....



Nö, unnötig, vorallem wenn man jetzt nen hochwertigen Helm gegen ein eher billiges Model tauscht wohl eher ne Verschlechterung. 

"Wie lange kann man seinen Fahrradhelm tragen? Laut Empfehlung mancher Hersteller nicht länger als drei Jahre. In unserem großen Helm-Crashtest haben wir alte Helme von TOUR-Lesern auf die Probe gestellt.

Die härteste Prüfung beim Crash-Test nach EN 1078 ist der Aufschlag auf einen Stahlkeil, der eine Bordsteinkante nachbildet. Die maximale Beschleunigung von 250 g darf dabei nicht überschritten werden. Unser Test zeigt, dass die sechs bis neun Jahre alten gebrauchten Helme (roter Balken) deutlich darunter bleiben und sich ihre Werte im Vergleich zu den 2010 getesteten neuen Helmen (blauer Balken) kaum verschlechtert haben - und entsprechend sicher sind."


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Juli 2018)

alles klar ! Danke!


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Juli 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> *derzeit etwas unpassend, aber....*
> *Endura MT500 Waterproof II Jacke 2017 Schwarzin S/M/L XXL* für 129,95 €
> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=T328#id=63947


wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, so mit lüftungsschlitzen


----------



## demlak (27. Juli 2018)

bin sie bisher nur im schottischen Nieselregen gefahren und hatte keine Probleme. Das ist aber natürlich nicht wirklich aussagekräftig gegenüber einem richtigen Regenschauer. Der Schnitt ist allerdings echt super für jemanden mit meiner unsportlichen Statur =)


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> bin sie bisher nur im schottischen Nieselregen gefahren und hatte keine Probleme. Das ist aber natürlich nicht wirklich aussagekräftig gegenüber einem richtigen Regenschauer.


das stimmt, da reicht ja windstopper schon locker für aus, wenn es nicht tagelang nieselt ;-)
eigentlich ist auf mein gefühl immer verlass was mir sagt "lass die finger davon".

welche grösse hassu denn und wie gross biste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (27. Juli 2018)

Sie ist recht weit geschnitten, daher trage ich sie in L bei ca. 174cm mit ca. 93kg

p.s. gibt im Board aber auch weitere Berichte und Threads dazu

p.p.s. in einem davon hab ich dich ja auch kommentieren sehen =)


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> gibt im Board aber auch weitere Berichte und Threads dazu


ja, grad gelesen und zu dem schluss gekommen, ich lass es lieber sein.
hab ja noch meinen klattermusen froste panzer ;-)


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juli 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> *derzeit etwas unpassend, aber....*
> *Endura MT500 Waterproof II Jacke 2017 Schwarzin S/M/L XXL* für 129,95 €
> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=T328#id=63947





reflux schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwo in L zu bekommen. Ich wäre interessiert.


Ich auch, bzw. hab ich jetzt mal in xl bestellt, evtl. ja jemand Tauschbereit n.Woche(schwarz und/oder  blau).
Aber erstmal anprobieren vorher


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, so mit lüftungsschlitzen



Der hier sagt was anderes

https://meinmtb.de/fuer-dich-getestet/152-review-endura-mt500-wasserdichte-regenjacke-ii


----------



## Montigomo (27. Juli 2018)

greifswald schrieb:


> Mhh bei mir kommt das pop-up mit der Newsletteranmeldung + 5€ nicht mehr. Ist wohl aktuell deaktiviert. Also 39€ + 10€ Porto mit Rücksenderisiko und Größenrisiko
> 
> Korrektur: Ich musste länger auf der Seite bleiben. Irgendwann poppte doch das Newsletter-Fenster mit +5€ auf


Und wie lang? Oder was genau sollte man da machen?


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich auch, bzw. hab ich jetzt mal in xl bestellt, evtl. ja jemand Tauschbereit





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der hier sagt was anderes
> https://meinmtb.de/fuer-dich-getestet/152-review-endura-mt500-wasserdichte-regenjacke-ii


ach du arsch/retter warst es, der sie mir vorhin vor der nase weg geschnappt hat 
ich hätte sie nämlich zu dem zeitpunkt mal auf doof bestellt, aber dann noch nen bisgen weiter gestöbert und dann war sie weg als ich bestellen wollte. 
insofern sei dir gedankt, denn danach setzte wieder die vernunft ein, denn ich hab hier eh schon nen kleines jackengeschäft am start.
werd mich nun auch von den gore jacken trennen, meine klattermusen froste behalten und mir noch was dünnes/leichtes mit reizverschlussöffnungen kaufen. 2 jacken gegen regen sollten reichen, plus noch ne pearl ul windjacke.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ach du arsch/retter warst es, der sie mir vorhin vor der nase weg geschnappt hat
> ich hätte sie nämlich zu dem zeitpunkt mal auf doof bestellt, aber dann noch nen bisgen weiter gestöbert und dann war sie weg als ich bestellen wollte.
> insofern sei dir gedankt, denn danach setzte wieder die vernunft ein, denn ich hab hier eh schon nen kleines jackengeschäft am start.
> werd mich nun auch von den gore jacken trennen, meine klattermusen froste behalten und mir noch was dünnes/leichtes mit reizverschlussöffnungen kaufen. 2 jacken gegen regen sollten reichen, plus noch ne pearl ul windjacke.


Nene, hab heutnachmittag schon bestellt .
Eigentlich hab ich dir sogar eine mitbestellt,  weil ich mich farblich nicht entscheiden konnte. Also 2x in xl geordert. Reden wir nächste Woche drüber , du weißt es nur noch nicht


----------



## greifswald (27. Juli 2018)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Und wie lang? Oder was genau sollte man da machen?



Keine Ahnung. Ich habe den Link von oben genommen & die Adblocker deaktiviert. Nachdem da erst nix kam und ich das Fenster irgendwo im Hintergrund hatte, poppte es wohl auf.


----------



## platt_ziege (28. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nene, hab heutnachmittag schon bestellt .
> Eigentlich hab ich dir sogar eine mitbestellt,  weil ich mich farblich nicht entscheiden konnte. Also 2x in xl geordert. Reden wir nächste Woche drüber , du weißt es nur noch nicht


 abbemacht
die blaue hätte ich haben können, aber ich muss jetzt weiter bei meinen komplett schwarzen style bleiben


----------



## Sash1985 (28. Juli 2018)

Selle Italia - Max SLR Gel Flow Sattel

Listenpreis* 135,90 € - für Neukunden mit Gutschein SUMMER24 nur 54,33€


*52.74€ über paypal*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrippleP (29. Juli 2018)

Hmm hat den hier mal jemand in live gesehen und kann was dazu sagen? 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/BBB/Varallo-BHE-67-Helm-Auslaufmodell-p60797/
Meine Tochter hat meinen Helm eben vom ersten Stock bis zu EG die Treppe vermessen lassen...


----------



## Aldar (30. Juli 2018)

TrippleP schrieb:


> Hmm hat den hier mal jemand in live gesehen und kann was dazu sagen?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/BBB/Varallo-BHE-67-Helm-Auslaufmodell-p60797/
> Meine Tochter hat meinen Helm eben vom ersten Stock bis zu EG die Treppe vermessen lassen...



Kumpel von mir hat den auf dem Kopf gehabt, sah aus wie ein Britischer WK 1 Soldat mit Suppentellerhelm. Könnte natürlich auch an seiner Kopfform liegen


----------



## Zoidborg (31. Juli 2018)

TrippleP schrieb:


> Hmm hat den hier mal jemand in live gesehen und kann was dazu sagen?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/BBB/Varallo-BHE-67-Helm-Auslaufmodell-p60797/
> Meine Tochter hat meinen Helm eben vom ersten Stock bis zu EG die Treppe vermessen lassen...


Hab den hier is ganz Ok, aber die laschen sind verdreht und nicht gepolstert


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> abbemacht
> die blaue hätte ich haben können, aber ich muss jetzt weiter bei meinen komplett schwarzen style bleiben


Heute sind die Endurajacken bei mir eingetroffen .
Wie erwartet, ist mir xl zu groß.
Würde tauschen in Gr.L, falls jemand Interesse hat, oder sie zum Canyonpreis abgeben, falls jemand keine mehr bekommen hat.
Habe schwarz und blau, beide xl, was auch meine Farben zum tauschen wären.
Bei Interesse PN, warte bis Sonntag, ansonsten gehen sie zurück zu C.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. August 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Auch bei Hibike - 2018er Trek Räder bis teilweise 44% unter UVP
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/yc5yxcab
> 
> (Hab den link mit tinyurl verkleinert, weil der hibike Link mit filtern sau lang war - also kein ref. Link etc.)



Geht doch auch so:

Klick.

1. Wort schreiben und markieren.

2. Auf Link einfügen klicken.




 
3. Link einfügen.


 

Und dann "Einfügen" klicken. Sieht dann auch schöner aus.


----------



## BigJohn (1. August 2018)

Oder man macht einfach nichts und die Forensoftware verkürzt den Link automatisch?!


----------



## fone (1. August 2018)

https://www.hibike.de/trek-m70756?c...er[mfgID][0]=70756&filter[pattern]=&sortkey=4


ja, stimmt. geht.

Schon verrückt diese moderne Welt.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. August 2018)

.


----------



## fone (1. August 2018)

Abtippen, Ausdrucken, Einscannen, Texterkennung, fertig. eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. August 2018)

Es existiert kein Problem, ihr interpretiert da höchstens eins - ich hab lediglich festgestellt das der von mir kopierte Url Link inkl. Filter sehr lang war ( 4-5 zeilen inkl. eckiger Klammern) und da ich an andere Stelle schon gesehen habe das die Forensoftware solche Links gerne zerhaut und die Filter nicht mehr gehen, habe ich mich entschieden per tinyurl einen zusammen gekürzten Link zu generieren und einzufügen, darauf wurde ich hier nochmal aufmerksam gemacht das die Forensoftware die selbst abkürzt - that's all .... alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## platt_ziege (1. August 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Abtippen, Ausdrucken, Einscannen, Texterkennung, fertig. eigentlich ganz einfach.


das machst du immer selber?
ich lasse das vom dienstleister der sich auf sowas spezialisiert hat machen, ist mir auf dauer einfach zu zeitaufwendig...


----------



## fone (1. August 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> das machst du immer selber?
> ich lasse das vom dienstleister der sich auf sowas spezialisiert hat machen, ist mir auf dauer einfach zu zeitaufwendig...


Wenn man will, dass es ordentlich gemacht wird, macht man es am besten selbst.


----------



## pAn1c (1. August 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn man will, dass es ordentlich gemacht wird, macht man es am besten selbst.


Aber auch nur, wenn man es selber kann


----------



## platt_ziege (1. August 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn man will, dass es ordentlich gemacht wird, macht man es am besten selbst.


wem sagst du das...
in unserem bis zum anschlag wohlstandverblödeten land läuft das inzwischen leider darauf hinaus, dass man zu 90% alles selber machen müsste.
grad mit giant foniert und gleich wieder angepisst bis zum anschlag


----------



## platt_ziege (1. August 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Würde tauschen in Gr.L, falls jemand Interesse hat, oder sie zum Canyonpreis abgeben, falls jemand keine mehr bekommen hat.


dank dir!
nachdem ich endura über die tage verteilt insgesamt ein paar dutzend mails geschickt hab, mit der frage ob die jacke denn auch garantiert absolut wasserdicht ist, u.a. bzw vor allem an den stellen mit den einsätzen und bis heute keine antwort bekommen habe, bin ich raus, da ich dies als antwort interpretiere.
wenn firmen sich einfach so auf doof gar nicht melden, können sie auf mich als (neu)kunden wohl sehr gut verzichten, was ich umgekehrt noch viel besser kann. insofern werde ich auch in zukunft kein endura produkt besitzen bzw erwerben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (1. August 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> nachdem ich endura über die tage verteilt insgesamt ein paar dutzend mails geschickt hab



Noch 2-3 andere von deiner Sorte und es ist kein Wunder, dass die mit antworten nicht hinterher kommen...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. August 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dank dir!
> nachdem ich endura über die tage verteilt insgesamt ein paar dutzend mails geschickt hab, mit der frage ob die jacke denn auch garantiert absolut wasserdicht ist, u.a. bzw vor allem an den stellen mit den einsätzen und bis heute keine antwort bekommen habe, bin ich raus, da ich dies als antwort interpretiere.
> wenn firmen sich einfach so auf doof gar nicht melden, können sie auf mich als (neu)kunden wohl sehr gut verzichten, was ich umgekehrt noch viel besser kann. insofern werde ich auch in zukunft kein endura produkt besitzen bzw erwerben...


Das kann man schon so machen, aber dann entgehen dir eine ganze Reihe guter und preiswerter Produkte.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. August 2018)

Wundert mich nicht dass sich da keiner meldet...


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. August 2018)

V.a. wird der Hersteller immer überzeugt von seinem Produkt argumentieren
Gibt doch haufenweise unabhängige Tests im Netz.
Ausserdem : wenn der Danny sagt, die Jacke is ok, dann is das auch so


----------



## bs99 (1. August 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dank dir!
> nachdem ich endura über die tage verteilt insgesamt ein paar dutzend mails geschickt hab, mit der frage ob die jacke denn auch garantiert absolut wasserdicht ist, u.a. bzw vor allem an den stellen mit den einsätzen und bis heute keine antwort bekommen habe, bin ich raus, da ich dies als antwort interpretiere.
> wenn firmen sich einfach so auf doof gar nicht melden, können sie auf mich als (neu)kunden wohl sehr gut verzichten, was ich umgekehrt noch viel besser kann. insofern werde ich auch in zukunft kein endura produkt besitzen bzw erwerben...


Ein früherer Chef hat immer gesagt:
„Das schlimmste ist ein fleißiger Idiot.
Man braucht fünf Leute um das verursachte Chaos wieder hinzubiegen.“


----------



## demlak (1. August 2018)

Habt ihr auch produktive Beiträge? Immer dieses Bashen von anderen Usern.. man man man.


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch produktive Beiträge? Immer dieses Bashen von anderen Usern.. man man man.


Meinst du mich? Ich bin immer noch beim Jackenschnapper von letzte Woche 
Welche Threadregeln wurden jetzt wieder verletzt, Herr Forumspolizei?


----------



## hardtails (1. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch produktive Beiträge? Immer dieses Bashen von anderen Usern.. man man man.


----------



## demlak (1. August 2018)

bei so einer dummen frage fällt mir irgendwie nur ein "deine mudda" zu ein..


----------



## slowbeat (1. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> bei so einer dummen frage fällt mir irgendwie nur ein "deine mudda" zu ein..


Wenn dem so ist  solltest du dieses Leben schleunigst beenden. Es gibt keine Prognose  die annimmt, dass du je eine Bereicherung für die Gesellschaft darstellen wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (1. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> bei so einer dummen frage fällt mir irgendwie nur ein "deine mudda" zu ein..


----------



## demlak (1. August 2018)

also nein.. keine produktiven Antworten sondern weiter bashen..


----------



## hardtails (1. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> also nein.. keine produktiven Antworten sondern weiter bashen..


----------



## demlak (1. August 2018)

lalalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## LTB (1. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> lalalalalalalalalalalalalala





demlak schrieb:


> also nein.. keine produktiven Antworten


----------



## demlak (1. August 2018)




----------



## PORTEX77 (1. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> bei so einer dummen frage fällt mir irgendwie nur ein "deine mudda" zu ein..


Alter, du bist vielleicht ein Klugscheisser vor dem Herren.
In jedem Thread lässte einen raushängen...
Ich hoffe, wir begegnen uns nie mal aufm Trail.
Übrigens,  dein Nick ist falsch geschrieben,wollt ich dir schon lange mal sagen

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.openthesaurus.de/synonyme/D%C3%A4mlack&ved=2ahUKEwi7l-n06czcAhWDmbQKHbSHC2UQFjAEegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0-zwR3dA4YgTFXlHSrTgTm


----------



## demlak (2. August 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Alter, du bist vielleicht ein Klugscheisser vor dem Herren.





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Übrigens,  dein Nick ist falsch geschrieben,wollt ich dir schon lange mal sagen



Ironie?

---

Ihr seid echte Helden. Erst User bashen.. dann bemängelt jemand dieses Verhalten und ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun, als noch einen drauf zu setzen. Was stimmt mit euch nicht, dass ihr der Art wenig Respekt anderen Menschen gegenüber an den Tag legt?


----------



## kreisbremser (2. August 2018)

wir sollten nackt mountainbiken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (2. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Ironie?
> 
> ---
> 
> Ihr seid echte Helden. Erst User bashen.. dann bemängelt jemand dieses Verhalten und ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun, als noch einen drauf zu setzen. Was stimmt mit euch nicht, dass ihr der Art wenig Respekt anderen Menschen gegenüber an den Tag legt?


Hallloooo wir sind hier im Internet... Dann im Wald/Park kommt dann meist nur der demütige Hundeblick. 
Aber den Frust von Arbeit und Weib muss man wo auslassen


----------



## Mehrsau (2. August 2018)

So Kinnas, back to topic. 

Habt ihr Seiten im Petto, die dafür bekannt sind, Lagerware oder Ware welchen Ursprungs auch immer spontan sehr günstig anzubieten?

Ich dachte da an Seiten wie beispielsweise:

https://www.cnc-bike.de/
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. August 2018)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. August 2018)

Bei BMC lohnt es sich schon immer, die Vorjahresmodelle abzugreifen, da gibts gute Angebote. So wie dieses. 
Der Laufradsatz ist jetzt sicher nicht der hochwertigste, und der Inlinedämpfer ist zwar gut, glänzt aber nicht grade mit langer Haltbarkeit .Aber hast ja Garantie
Ich würde ein 29er Speedfox bevorzugen(AllMountain) aber bei Rahmengröße xs/s scheint es um eine eher kleinere Fahrerin zu gehen, von daher passt das schon


----------



## BigJohn (2. August 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Heute bei RCZ:
> 
> 
> Vente privée CRANKBROTHERS / E13
> ...


Wollte es gerade posten, musste aber erst kaufen


----------



## toastet (2. August 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> So Kinnas, back to topic.
> 
> Habt ihr Seiten im Petto, die dafür bekannt sind, Lagerware oder Ware welchen Ursprungs auch immer spontan sehr günstig anzubieten?
> 
> ...



Canyon, Berg-Ab ab und zu "Werkstattverpackungen" aber auch sonst immer irgendwas im Sale-Bereich, Chainreaction und Wiggle ebenso mit stark reduziertem Kram immer im Sale Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (4. August 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Ein früherer Chef hat immer gesagt:
> „Das schlimmste ist ein fleißiger Idiot.
> Man braucht fünf Leute um das verursachte Chaos wieder hinzubiegen.“


na das ja nen ding
und wo ist der dazugehörige bus?


----------



## sp00n82 (4. August 2018)

Sind die momentan bei RCZ mal wieder angebotenen DT Swiss E1900 Laufräder die 25mm Version? Der Jahrgang 2017 deutet zumindest darauf hin...
DT SWISS 2017 Wheelset E1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 6-bolts 15x100mm / 12x142m
und
DT SWISS 2017 Wheelset E1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 6-bolts BOOST 15x110mm / 12x148mm

30mm wäre natürlich toll, aber anhand der Materialnummern (W0E1900AHIXS104102 / W0E1900NHDTS104103 und W0E1900BHIXS104108 / W0E1900THDTS104109) finde ich leider auch nichts, aber zumindest gibt DT Swiss jetzt für ihre neuen Laufräder auf der Seite die Materialnummern an. Das wiederum sind natürlich dann nur "Standardprodukte" und keine OEM-Sachen, die RCZ ja vermutlich aufkauft und dann rabattiert (so wie letztes Jahr der E1650 Laufradsatz von Canyon oder so).


----------



## baschner (4. August 2018)

Den E1900 in 27,5" Boost gibts bei Bike24 in Centerlock günstiger:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=138975;menu=1000,2,140,318
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=138986;menu=1000,2,140,318

Schon komisch, vor Zeiten hatte ich bei bike24 235€ für einen E1900 LRS bezahlt als ich auf der Suche nach einem 2.LRS war.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. August 2018)

Die Preise auf der Webseite von RCZ werden ja nochmal reduziert mit nem Code. Würde halt nur gerne wissen, welches Modell da tatsächlich gemeint ist. Und weder RCZ noch DT Swiss werden da wohl bis Sonntag Abend eine Antwort geben.



> DT SWISS 2017 Wheelset E1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm/12x142mm) Black (W0E1900AHIXS104102 / W0E1900NHDTS104103) = 122.99e anstatt 323.56e
> 
> DT SWISS 2017 Wheelset M1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) XD Black (W0M1900BHIXS104112 / W0M1900THDRS104113) = 132.99e anstatt 392.40e
> 
> ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Sind die momentan bei RCZ mal wieder angebotenen DT Swiss E1900 Laufräder die 25mm Version? Der Jahrgang 2017 deutet zumindest darauf hin...
> DT SWISS 2017 Wheelset E1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 6-bolts 15x100mm / 12x142m
> und
> DT SWISS 2017 Wheelset E1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 6-bolts BOOST 15x110mm / 12x148mm
> ...


Ich habe mir ein E1900 VR gekauft. Bin mal gespannt ob der CL Adapter dabei ist.


----------



## powstria (5. August 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Bei SportOkay gibt es bis zum 16.8. auf alles 15% Rabatt mit Code OKAY15 ausgenommen von Bikes. Bieten an sich schon relativ häufig Bestpreise und liefern ab 40 Euro versandkostenfrei.
> 
> https://www.sportokay.com/de_de



auch wenn Sportokay wirklich einige Bestpreise (zB Kletterzubehör) hat, so schrauben sie leider auch ihre Preise zu solchen Aktionen hoch :/

Beispiel:
Sicherungsgerät zum Klettern. Bestpreis war knapp 68€, mit dem "all10" kostete es auf einmal fast 75€, jetzt mit "okay15" kostet es knapp 81€


Ich will den Gutschein nicht schlecht reden, aber die Preise sollte man im Kopf haben wenn man "Schnäppchen" haben will.


----------



## Der_Graue (5. August 2018)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Geb Bescheid, ob sie was taugen, wenn ich sie habe.
> Habe mir aber die gesinterten Beläge bestellt, die für 2,95€ (resin), da lass ich erstmals die Finger von.


 Kann die Beläge (gesintert ohne Kühlrippen) nur empfehlen, Bremsen super für den Preis!
Beissen richtig zu, kann keinen Unterschied zu den Orginalen feststellen.
Kein Quitschen beim Bremsen, aber im Moment ist es ja f...trocken


----------



## Der_Graue (5. August 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen HR-Nabe mit 32 Loch und X12x142,
oder hat einem 26" HR mit ner Einbaubreite von 142mm und 12er Steckachse.
Die Fege sollte schon eine Maulweite von ca. 25 mm haben.
Hat einer von euch ein solche Angebot irgendwo gesehen, kann auch gebraucht sein
sofern es OK ist ?


----------



## platt_ziege (5. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Preise auf der Webseite von RCZ werden ja nochmal reduziert mit nem Code. Würde halt nur gerne wissen, welches Modell da tatsächlich gemeint ist. Und weder RCZ noch DT Swiss werden da wohl bis Sonntag Abend eine Antwort geben.


das hätte ich schon mehrmals gerne gewusst, aber bis heute warte ich auf ne antwort von rcz dazu (hab aber eh noch nie zu egal welcher produktanfrage ne antwort bekommen).
und dt wird mit diesen eigenen produktnummern nix anzufangen wissen, aber kannste ja mal versuchen und berichten.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. August 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> das hätte ich schon mehrmals gerne gewusst, aber bis heute warte ich auf ne antwort von rcz dazu (hab aber eh noch nie zu egal welcher produktanfrage ne antwort bekommen).
> und dt wird mit diesen eigenen produktnummern nix anzufangen wissen, aber kannste ja mal versuchen und berichten.


Die Nummern sehen schon wie die offiziellen von DT Swiss aus. Hab ich auch nicht gedacht, aber die veröffentlichen ihre Materialnummern ja seit kurzem.
Die offizielle Nummer für das aktuelle E1900 Vorderrad mit 30mm Maulweite und 100mm Nabenbreite lautet z.B. *W0E1900AGIXSA07017*, und die Nummer bei RCZ eben *W0E1900AHIXS104102*. So ein richtiges System konnte ich hinter den Nummern nicht ausmachen (außer B für Boost).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (5. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Nummern sehen schon wie die offiziellen von DT Swiss aus. Hab ich auch nicht gedacht, aber die veröffentlichen ihre Materialnummern ja seit kurzem.
> Die offizielle Nummer für das aktuelle E1900 Vorderrad mit 30mm Maulweite und 100mm Nabenbreite lautet z.B. *W0E1900AGIXSA07017*, und die Nummer bei RCZ eben *W0E1900AHIXS104102*. So ein richtiges System konnte ich hinter den Nummern nicht ausmachen (außer B für Boost).


ja, das stimmt schon. aber mit den rcz nummern findet man nicht einen einzigen treffer, egal von welchen dt lrs.
na ja, vielleicht doch ein versuch bei dt wert.
auf der anderen seite wäre es jetzt nicht so ein extrem krasser und unverhältnismässiger aufwand, die maulweiten mit anzugeben.....


----------



## hasardeur (5. August 2018)

Vielleicht kaufen dann weniger „Spekulanten“. Und bei den Rücknahmegebühren überlegt man sich 3x, ob man die Sachen wieder retour gehen lässt.

Leider wird das bei denen immer konfuser und dreister. Obwohl ich immer dachte, nur zu kaufen, was ich wirklich kenne und auch die Konditionen 3x gelesen habe, hätte ich dieses Jahr schon 2x Probleme....und die sollte man mit RCZ besser nicht haben, kostet Nerven und oft Geld.


----------



## Duke_do (5. August 2018)

Ich finde ja die 16 bzw teilweise 18 Wochen Lieferzeit bei Vorkasse von RCZ schon sehr frech.
Die sonst öfters angegeben 4 Wochen waren meiner Meinung nach die Grenze. Aber die DT LRS gibt es ja auch schon seit Wochen, scheint wohl nicht so gut weg zu gehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2018)

.


----------



## decay (6. August 2018)

Voll frech!


----------



## hardtails (6. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> außerdem bieten sie dir etws an, was sie selber noch gar nicht haben.




Was? Das wäre doch mal ein Thema für die AFD !

Endlich wieder rcz


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Sind die momentan bei RCZ mal wieder angebotenen DT Swiss E1900 Laufräder die 25mm Version? Der Jahrgang 2017 deutet zumindest darauf hin...
> DT SWISS 2017 Wheelset E1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 6-bolts 15x100mm / 12x142m
> und
> DT SWISS 2017 Wheelset E1900 SPLINE 27.5" Disc 6-bolts BOOST 15x110mm / 12x148mm
> ...


Den LRS aus dem ersten Link hab ich von rcz geliefert bekommen(bestellt im Juni), der ist 25mm. Habe die Nummern grad nochmal mit der Rechnung abgeglichen 


platt_ziege schrieb:


> das hätte ich schon mehrmals gerne gewusst, aber bis heute warte ich auf ne antwort von rcz dazu (hab aber eh noch nie zu egal welcher produktanfrage ne antwort bekommen).
> und dt wird mit diesen eigenen produktnummern nix anzufangen wissen, aber kannste ja mal versuchen und berichten.


----------



## toastet (6. August 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder rcz



Gibt es eigentlich den Lidl-Montageständer wieder?


----------



## decay (6. August 2018)

Bike-Discount haut grad einen raus, Vaude Moab Jacke für 65 €, Gore Tex C7 Pro Shell für 275 € statt 459 € und vieles mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. August 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich den Lidl-Montageständer wieder?


Bei ebay hab ich jetzt noch einen gekauft. Ruecklaeufer für 25€ mit Preisvorschlag nur 20€

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e114...s,nqc=nqc,nqt=nqt,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,bu=bu


----------



## Mehrsau (6. August 2018)

Binnenband schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Schuhe braucht: Adidas Terrex Cross SL für 64,90€
> Wenn man auf die Seite klickt gabs zumindest für mich noch nen 10% Gutschein, insgesamt also 58,41€ bezahlt (Gratisversand ab 50€).
> https://www.plentyone.de/p/adidas-P...EX-Trail-Cross-SL/671423510/#itemId=671423518



Wie fallen die Adidas Schuhe aus?


----------



## Aldar (6. August 2018)

hab bei Puma 44,5 , der adidas passt in 45 1/3 gut


----------



## platt_ziege (6. August 2018)

gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen shop der ne preisgarantie inkl. [10%] nachlass wie beim bauhaus/hornbach (für klamotten) anbietet?


----------



## Teuflor (6. August 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Wie fallen die Adidas Schuhe aus?



ich hab normal größe 43 und 9 (43 1/3) passen mir gut


----------



## platt_ziege (6. August 2018)

*an die käufer der brand-x xl stütze:*
fehlte bei euch auch dieser starre winkel für den trigger wie in dem beipackzettel abgebildet?
oder gehört der nicht dazu bzw wird nicht benötigt?
so sieht es nämlich auf den produktbilder der seite aus...
*NACHTRAG*:
das teil muss ja dabei sein, denn ohne dies lässt sich die zugspannung ja gar nicht nach justieren.
crc ist auch so ein krasser deppenverein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (6. August 2018)

Teuflor schrieb:


> ich hab normal größe 43 und 9 (43 1/3) passen mir gut



Hm... ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass sie zu groß ausfallen. Mist. Habe jetzt meine Größe und eins kleiner bestellt.. Mal abwarten. Will jetzt nicht noch eine Bestellung hinterher hauen.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (6. August 2018)

Adidas und größer ausfallend? Noch nie erlebt...


----------



## sp00n82 (6. August 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Den LRS aus dem ersten Link hab ich von rcz geliefert bekommen(bestellt im Juni), der ist 25mm. Habe die Nummern grad nochmal mit der Rechnung abgeglichen


Danke, dann hätte es sich eh erledigt. Hab jetzt aber auch mal RCZ und DT Swiss angeschrieben.
Und die Materialnummer von DT Swiss habe ich mir jetzt auch mal näher angeschaut. Da sind eigentlich alle wichtigen Informationen drin kodiert (Einsatzzweck, Laufradgröße, Vorder/Hinterrad, Nabenbreite, Achsdurchmesser, Freilauftyp, Bremsaufnahme, Material), nur eben die Maulweite nicht...


----------



## veraono (6. August 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Hm... ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass sie zu groß ausfallen. Mist. Habe jetzt meine Größe und eins kleiner bestellt.. Mal abwarten. Will jetzt nicht noch eine Bestellung hinterher hauen.


Ich brauche bei Adidas genau eine Größe mehr als sonst


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. August 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Ich brauche bei Adidas genau eine Größe mehr als sonst


War eigentlich immer so bei Adidas


----------



## Bench (6. August 2018)

Jo.
Nike free, 5/10 Freerider, Lowa Bergschuhe, Meindl niedrige Bergschuhe, Salomon Skischuhe, Scott Skitourenschuhe: alle 42,5
Shimano RR-Schuhe und Sketchers Sneaker: 43
Adidas 44
Birkenstock 41


----------



## Goddi8 (7. August 2018)

5ten in 42,5
adidas 42 2/3 

Adidas fallen ähnlich aus wie Mavic


----------



## toastet (7. August 2018)

Und jetzt wo auf allen 5.10 das Adidas-Logo prangt, da wird es schwierig wie die denn jetzt ausfallen


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. August 2018)

Bei rcz haben die denn 1900 auch in 30 maulweite. Muss man halt einzeln vorne und hinten in denn Warenkorb packen. Meine kommen demnächst gezahlt mit Versandkosten 140. Find ich ok. Ist zwar cl aber Adapter kosten nur 8 Euro.


----------



## Mehrsau (7. August 2018)

Ich habe gesehen, dass die Adidas mittlerweile in "Nicht-Hobbit-Größen" ausverkauft sind. Für mich sind 9,5 und 10 auf dem Weg. In der Regel trage ich 10 und bin einfach mal (naiv)/optimistisch, dass mir die 10er auch passen. Im Internet habe ich tatsächlich sehr häufig von "true to size" gelesen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Die 9,5er werden aber wohl mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zu klein sein.

Braucht noch jemand 9,5er? und EVTL. (hoffentlich nicht!) 10er zu dem Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (7. August 2018)

du meinst sowas?





z.B. bei https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...pter-SM-RTAD05-6-Loch-auf-Center-Lock-p34131/


----------



## platt_ziege (7. August 2018)

gute idee:

nike 46
vaude 46
northwave 46
shimano 47
adidas 46 2/3
hanwag 46
salomon 46 2/3
vans 12


----------



## sp00n82 (7. August 2018)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Bei rcz haben die denn 1900 auch in 30 maulweite. Muss man halt einzeln vorne und hinten in denn Warenkorb packen. Meine kommen demnächst gezahlt mit Versandkosten 140. Find ich ok.


Hm, wo denn?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, wo denn?


DT SWISS Roue ARRIERE M1900 SPLINE 30 29" Disc CL BOOST (12x148mm) Black (W0M1900TEDTSA05204) =* 69.99e au lieu de 217.19e*
DT SWISS 2018 Roue AVANT M1900 SPLINE 30 29" Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm) Black (W0M1900BEIXSA05201) =* 89.99e au lieu de 217.19e*

Das war aber vorgestern - *Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 05 août 2018*


----------



## platt_ziege (7. August 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> DT SWISS Roue ARRIERE M1900 SPLINE 30 29" Disc CL BOOST (12x148mm) Black (W0M1900TEDTSA05204) =* 69.99e au lieu de 217.19e*
> DT SWISS 2018 Roue AVANT M1900 SPLINE 30 29" Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm) Black (W0M1900BEIXSA05201) =* 89.99e au lieu de 217.19e*
> 
> Das war aber vorgestern - *Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 05 août 2018*


gabs da dann noch nen kot für, denn bei mir kommen egal auf welcher rechner app bei 90+70 immer 160 anstatt 140 raus ;-)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. August 2018)

Ja gab's einzelne in 27.5 und dann mit Code auf 120 plus 18 Versandkosten


----------



## sp00n82 (8. August 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> DT SWISS Roue ARRIERE M1900 SPLINE 30 29" Disc CL BOOST (12x148mm) Black (W0M1900TEDTSA05204) =* 69.99e au lieu de 217.19e*
> DT SWISS 2018 Roue AVANT M1900 SPLINE 30 29" Disc CL BOOST (15x110mm) Black (W0M1900BEIXSA05201) =* 89.99e au lieu de 217.19e*
> 
> Das war aber vorgestern - *Offres valables jusqu'au dimanche 05 août 2018*


Yo, aber das ist ja atens 29" und btens die M1900, also die All-Mountain Variante und nicht die E1900. Die E1900 in 27,5" finde ich gar nicht mehr auf der Seite, egal jetzt ob mit Code oder ohne.

// Edit
Hab mal den Parser für die Materialnummern auf Google Docs geschoben.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-Lj07Mg2AZ1jAVcOJtKP5bhNctOa1ShO0dVFsiPmK9s/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## cxfahrer (8. August 2018)

Die DT Seite gibt ja nicht viel her dazu, was ist denn der konkrete Unterschied zwischen M und E was die Felgen angeht?

Bei RCZ schaue ich nur nach 29 und boost, was andres brauche ich nicht. Und da gibt's immer so viel Zeug, das sofort ausverkauft ist....


----------



## sp00n82 (8. August 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die DT Seite gibt ja nicht viel her dazu, was ist denn der konkrete Unterschied zwischen M und E was die Felgen angeht?


E ist für höhere Belastungen ausgelegt und damit auch etwas schwerer. Offiziell hat die M-Serie die ASTM-Klassifizierung 3 und die E-Serie 4.
https://dycteyr72g97f.cloudfront.net/uploads/W0M1900AEIXSA06973/MAN_WXWASTMSWWRXXS_WEB_ZZ_001.pdf



> *Kategorie 3: Einsatz in grobem Gelände und Sprünge bis zu 61 cm*
> Kategorie 3 steht für den Einsatz von Fahrrädern und dessen Komponenten unter den Bedingungen von Kategorie 1 und 2, sowie auf groben Trails, groben und ungeteerten Strassen, groben und unbefestigtem Gelände, welches gehobene Fahrtechnik erfordert.
> Sprünge und Stufen erreichen eine maximale Höhe von 61 cm.
> 
> ...



Inwiefern das dann tatsächliche Auswirkungen hat kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, und abgesehen von den etwas realitätsfernen Definitionen, aber die E1900 sind halt einfach stabiler konzipiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2018)

Und E ist breiter als M, bei gleichem Baujahr.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2018)

.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. August 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und E ist breiter als M, bei gleichem Baujahr.


Das scheint fürs aktuelle zumindest nicht mehr zu gelten. Die M1900 gibts in 25/30/35 und die E1900 nur noch in 30mm.


----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2018)

Interessant. Danke!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Danke, dann hätte es sich eh erledigt. Hab jetzt aber auch mal RCZ und DT Swiss angeschrieben.
> Und die Materialnummer von DT Swiss habe ich mir jetzt auch mal näher angeschaut. Da sind eigentlich alle wichtigen Informationen drin kodiert (Einsatzzweck, Laufradgröße, Vorder/Hinterrad, Nabenbreite, Achsdurchmesser, Freilauftyp, Bremsaufnahme, Material), nur eben die Maulweite nicht...



Kannst du mich erleuchten, wie du da was aus den Nummern herausliest? Danke!


----------



## sp00n82 (8. August 2018)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Kannst du mich erleuchten, wie du da was aus den Nummern herausliest? Danke!


Reverse Engineering.
Zu Deutsch: hab mir die verschiedenen Laufräder und die zugehörigen Materialnummern angeschaut und dann Rückschlüsse zu den Eigenschaften gezogen. 
In dem später verlinkten Sheet sind die verschiedenen Zuordnungen aufgelistet im Tab "Beispiele" bzw. "Materialnummer".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (8. August 2018)

https://www.mydealz.de/gutscheine/3-gutscheine-fur-komoot-regionen-zur-freien-auswahl-1214722
Also ich hab mir einfach für 30€ die komplette Welt gekauft und fertig 
Da gibt man immer soviel Geld für Mist aus, aber bei sowas war es MIR wirklich wert, auch wenn ich 98% der Welt nie sehen werde


----------



## demlak (8. August 2018)

Selbst Schuld =)
Gibts immer wieder (wie aktuell auch) für 20 euro


----------



## Felger (9. August 2018)

klappt bei wem der *RCZLIQ* Gutschein bei RCZ für die Yari?


----------



## ernmar (9. August 2018)

die beiden Yari`s aus dem Newsletter sind bereits seit gestern Nachmittag ausverkauft. Waren wohl nur Einzelstücke.
Für die dritte Yari im Sortiment gilt der Gutschein nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. August 2018)

Wer eine Yari sucht:

https://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox...-Federgabel-170mm-15x110mm-TA-Stealth-tapered


Der Versand nach Österreich kostet leider 20 Euro. Damit wird's schon wieder uninteressant.


----------



## bs99 (9. August 2018)

Wenn nicht nur langsam fahren will, besser das Geld für eine Lyrik, Formula oder sonst was in die Hand nehmen.
Die Yari Dämpfung verhärtet bei schnellen Schlagfolgen sehr, ist keine Freude.


----------



## Felger (9. August 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht nur langsam fahren will, besser das Geld für eine Lyrik, Formula oder sonst was in die Hand nehmen.
> Die Yari Dämpfung verhärtet bei schnellen Schlagfolgen sehr, ist keine Freude.



oder MST / Fast / Chickadeehill verbauen und über eine günstige, einfach zu wartende Gabel freuen...


----------



## bs99 (9. August 2018)

Ja, nur wenn ich MST (wenn es überhaupt lieferbar ist, 230,-) und AWK (160,-) zzgl. 50,- Einbau in eine Yari versenke, kann ich um den (Verkaufs-)Preis der Yari + Tuningkosten auch eine DVO Diamond, Fox 36 FIT, Formula Selva/35 oder sonst was gutes bekommen.
Im Sale/Aktion zwar, aber immerhin.

Ich hab mir eine DVO geholt und bereue es nicht.


----------



## Schuffa87 (9. August 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> oder MST / Fast / Chickadeehill verbauen und über eine günstige, einfach zu wartende Gabel freuen...


chicka hat keine Dämpfung im Angebot. Die AWK mit der normalen Dämpfung bringt da gar nix gegen das verhärten. Kannst aus deiner Liste also wieder rausnehmen.


----------



## freetourer (9. August 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> chicka hat keine Dämpfung im Angebot. Die AWK mit der normalen Dämpfung bringt da gar nix gegen das verhärten. Kannst aus deiner Liste also wieder rausnehmen.



Du Unwissender. 

https://shop.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/collections/tuning/products/como-yari-rc

https://shop.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/collections/tuning/products/como-rock-shox-revelation-rc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. August 2018)

Yari 300 Euro plus 230 Euro für die MST Kartusche = 530 Euro.

Kaufgrund für mich: MST hat ein offenes Ölbad und ordentlich dimensionierte Shimstacks. Das haben die die anderen Gabeln heute allesamt nicht.


----------



## Felger (9. August 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> chicka hat keine Dämpfung im Angebot. Die AWK mit der normalen Dämpfung bringt da gar nix gegen das verhärten. Kannst aus deiner Liste also wieder rausnehmen.





freetourer schrieb:


> Du Unwissender.
> 
> https://shop.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/collections/tuning/products/como-yari-rc
> 
> https://shop.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/collections/tuning/products/como-rock-shox-revelation-rc



jo - Como 



bs99 schrieb:


> Ja, nur wenn ich MST (wenn es überhaupt lieferbar ist, 230,-) und AWK (160,-) zzgl. 50,- Einbau in eine Yari versenke, kann ich um den (Verkaufs-)Preis der Yari + Tuningkosten auch eine DVO Diamond, Fox 36 FIT, Formula Selva/35 oder sonst was gutes bekommen.
> Im Sale/Aktion zwar, aber immerhin.
> 
> Ich hab mir eine DVO geholt und bereue es nicht.



awk brauchts ja nicht. mit der überarbeiteten Debon air wird von der Federseite kein nennenswerter Unterschied zu DVO oder Fox Luftfeder sein. Zur not noch Neopos von Formula rein

Bzgl Dämpfung gibts genügend Tuning. Das ist aber eher Geschmackssache, was man da will. Ich ziehe eine Yari mit Tuning auf alle Fälle einer Lyrik/Charger vor

Yari 200-350€ + 130-230 Dämpfung -> 400-500€ gut funktionierende Gabel - ohne Bling-Bling -> Understatement


----------



## toastet (9. August 2018)

Gibt ja auch die FAST Druckstufe für 149,- für die Yari wie bei den alten Lyriks, Boxxer, etc. ein Wunderwerk, was die aus den Gabeln macht


----------



## Schuffa87 (9. August 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Du Unwissender.
> 
> https://shop.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/collections/tuning/products/como-yari-rc
> 
> https://shop.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/collections/tuning/products/como-rock-shox-revelation-rc



Ahhhh. Hab hier geschaut  https://www.chickadeehill.de/

Edit./ Ich hab noch eine 2017er non-Boost Lyrik
Hat die das gleiche Gewinde wie die Yaris oder haben die da was geändert? Ich glaub zwischen Pike und Lyrik war irgendwas.

Geht nämlich darum, wenn ich nun Lyrik non-Boost hab und irgendwann auf Boost umsteigen muss/kann/will/darf, das ich dann Dämpfungs- und Federseite mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Felger (9. August 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Ahhhh. Hab hier geschaut  https://www.chickadeehill.de/
> 
> Edit./ Ich hab noch eine 2017er non-Boost Lyrik
> Hat die das gleiche Gewinde wie die Yaris oder haben die da was geändert? Ich glaub zwischen Pike und Lyrik war irgendwas.
> ...



auf der Dämpfungsseite "glaube" ich nicht. Es sind ja alle Charger nachrüstbar. Auf der Federseite sieht anders aus. Aber ich lasse mich da gerne korrigieren


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. August 2018)

So mein dt m1900 30mm Laufradsatz von rcz ist da. Beschreibung passt überein mit der Ware. Soweit alles Top schnelle 7 Tage Lieferzeit, obwohl 20 angegeben.
Gewicht liegt bei 1688g mit tuberlesband. 
Alles prima geklappt für die erste Bestellung bei denen.


----------



## decay (9. August 2018)

Goil


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2018)

.


----------



## toastet (9. August 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Edit./ Ich hab noch eine 2017er non-Boost Lyrik
> Hat die das gleiche Gewinde wie die Yaris oder haben die da was geändert? Ich glaub zwischen Pike und Lyrik war irgendwas.
> 
> Geht nämlich darum, wenn ich nun Lyrik non-Boost hab und irgendwann auf Boost umsteigen muss/kann/will/darf, das ich dann Dämpfungs- und Federseite mitnehmen kann.



Lyrik und Yari sind auf der Dämpfungsseite nicht gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (9. August 2018)

Wenn hier noch jemand ein paar Adidas Terrex Trail Cross in UK10 von dem Angebot haben will (https://www.plentyone.de/p/adidas-P...EX-Trail-Cross-SL/671423510/#itemId=671423518) kann sich gerne melden, passen mir nicht. Gebe diese für den gleichen Kurs + Porto weiter, ansonsten gehen die wieder zurück.


----------



## rebirth (9. August 2018)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Wenn hier noch jemand ein paar Adidas Terrex Trail Cross in UK10 von dem Angebot haben will (https://www.plentyone.de/p/adidas-P...EX-Trail-Cross-SL/671423510/#itemId=671423518) kann sich gerne melden, passen mir nicht. Gebe diese für den gleichen Kurs + Porto weiter, ansonsten gehen die wieder zurück.


wie fallen die nun aus?


----------



## Lutsch (9. August 2018)

Ich habe 9,5 und 10 kommen lassen. Habe in Freerider Pro UK9,5 und in Adidas Sneker (Spezial) UK10. Bei den Terrex könnte ich beide fahren, die 9,5 sitzen etwas enger am Fuß, dürften aber auch keinen mm kleiner sein.


----------



## Schuffa87 (10. August 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> auf der Dämpfungsseite "glaube" ich nicht. Es sind ja alle Charger nachrüstbar. Auf der Federseite sieht anders aus. Aber ich lasse mich da gerne korrigieren





toastet schrieb:


> Lyrik und Yari sind auf der Dämpfungsseite nicht gleich.



hmmmm ´
Ich glaube es gab da irgendwo eine Übersicht zu den unterschiedlich verbauten Gewindearten.


----------



## mike79 (10. August 2018)

https://www.bergzeit.de/scott-herre...cclid=v3_e6c2f4b7-6fd0-58ab-8f04-3e977481c596

Weiss jemand wie sie ausfallen von der Größe her?


----------



## sp00n82 (10. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder man macht einfach nichts und die Forensoftware verkürzt den Link automatisch?!


Hier übrigens mal wieder ein Beispiel, wie gut die Forensoftware das automatisch macht. 



joda9999 schrieb:


> Bzgl. gepolsterter Hanschuhe gibt es hier recht viele Modelle von Ergon zu sehr guten Preisen:
> 
> http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/_sale/bekleidung/handschuhe_c199.htm?CT=199&gf={"pro":[126]}&n_pg=1&n_dis=0&n_srt=4&n_ipp=48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted435886 (10. August 2018)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> So mein dt m1900 30mm Laufradsatz von rcz ist da. Beschreibung passt überein mit der Ware. Soweit alles Top schnelle 7 Tage Lieferzeit, obwohl 20 angegeben.
> Gewicht liegt bei 1688g mit tuberlesband.
> Alles prima geklappt für die erste Bestellung bei denen.


Ist irgendwelches Zubehör dabei wie Endkappen auf Schnellspanner? Oder nur die nackten Laufräder?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. August 2018)

Nur tuberles ventile. War aber genauso in der Beschreibung gestanden.


----------



## backinblack76 (10. August 2018)

cool 200g leichter als auf der DT Seite angegeben.


----------



## hasardeur (10. August 2018)

Vielleicht stimmt die Wage auch nicht....


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2018)

.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. August 2018)

klar stimmt die waage.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2018)

.


----------



## hasardeur (10. August 2018)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> klar stimmt die waage.



Jemand muss sich ja irren, entweder der Hersteller oder Du. Und da ein geringes Gewicht ein Produktvorteil ist, kann ich kaum glauben, dass DT Swiss sich das entgehen lässt. Unter 1700g sind für einen 29“ Enduro LRS mit 30 mm Maulweite schon echt wenig.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. August 2018)

ich wiege es morgen noch mal, ist 27,5


----------



## pAn1c (10. August 2018)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> ich wiege es morgen noch mal, ist 27,5


Ach soooooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2018)

.


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2018)

Damit wäre der lrs leichter als der e1650 und e1700


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. August 2018)

Also nochmal mit der Hängewaage nachgewogen. 1930g zeigt die mir mit Tuberlesband. Dann stimmte meine andere Waage tatsächlich nicht. Hoffe jetzt sind alle zufrieden. Aber für das Geld was ich bezahlt habe bin ich trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. August 2018)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Also nochmal mit der Hängewaage nachgewogen. 1930g zeigt die mir mit Tuberlesband. Dann stimmte meine andere Waage tatsächlich nicht. Hoffe jetzt sind alle zufrieden. Aber für das Geld was ich bezahlt habe bin ich trotzdem zufrieden.


Aber jetzt nicht mehr so begeistert  ...? Ein halbes Pfund! Was man damit alles hätte machen können!!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. August 2018)

.


----------



## demlak (11. August 2018)

weisswurst20 schrieb:


> Der Typ verkauft im großen Stil Ergon St Core Prime Sättel per 1€ Auktion, jede Woche werden neue eingestellt.
> Damensättel gehen für 40€-50€ raus, Herrensättel für 60-80€. Habe beide da, merke keinen Unterschied. Vergleichspreis ist 120€.



"im großen Stil" = 13 Bewertungen, Privatverkäufer, seit nicht mal 2,5 Monaten bei eBay angemeldet. 
Das sowohl der User hier als auch der User bei ebay recht neu sind und beide Nicknames mit einer 20 enden, _muss_ natürlich nix bedeuten


----------



## weisswurst20 (11. August 2018)

Genau, ich mach Werbung für Steuerbetrug. 13 Bewertungen heißt nicht 13 Verkäufe. und 20 mal den Ergon St Core Prim und 15 mal den Brooks Camboum privat zu verkaufen würde ich persönlich nicht machen. (Erweiterte Suche -> beendete Angebote -> Produktname -> Nur Artikel anzeigen von "Verkäufer")

https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw...lop=1&_sasl=+reiser_20&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## platt_ziege (11. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Preise auf der Webseite von RCZ werden ja nochmal reduziert mit nem Code. Würde halt nur gerne wissen, welches Modell da tatsächlich gemeint ist. Und weder RCZ noch DT Swiss werden da wohl bis Sonntag Abend eine Antwort geben.


hast du zufällig bei rcz/dt was hinsichtlich der maulweite bei W0M1900BHIXS104112/W0M1900THDRS104113 in erfahrung bringen können?


----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hast du zufällig bei rcz/dt was hinsichtlich der maulweite bei W0M1900BHIXS104112/W0M1900THDRS104113 in erfahrung bringen können?


Ich hatte nur die beiden E1900er angefragt, das waren beide 25mm und OEM-Laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. August 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber jetzt nicht mehr so begeistert  ...? Ein halbes Pfund! Was man damit alles hätte machen können!!


ne alles gut. für die paar euros doch ok. und laufräder sind verschleißteile.


----------



## Sash1985 (12. August 2018)

Abend.
Gibt's wo Schnäppchen für Rahmentaschen oder für den Sattel? Sollten schon etwas grösser sein und Platz bieten. In Richtung Z.b Ortlieb Satteltasche L ca13- 15L
Evtl
Empfehlungen?
Vielen dank


----------



## tryh (12. August 2018)

Bei OnOne gibts die podsacs für recht schmales Geld
https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/accessories/bags-and-luggage


----------



## Sash1985 (12. August 2018)

tryh schrieb:


> Bei OnOne gibts die podsacs für recht schmales Geld
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/accessories/bags-and-luggage


Vielen Dank diese hier ist echt billig.
Hast du damit Erfahrungen? Die meisten beginnen ja sonst  ab 100€
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CCPDWSB/podsacs-waterproof-saddle-pack


----------



## Remux (13. August 2018)

Ich wäre auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Zee v+h oder XT 8020


----------



## Skeletor23 (13. August 2018)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich wäre auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Zee v+h oder XT 8020



die 8020 gibts bei Bike-Discount für 230. Günstiger hab ich nicht gesehen.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/shimano_br_m8020_xt_scheibenbremse_set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (13. August 2018)

danke fürs Recherchieren.
Dann werde ich wohl doch eher Richtung Zee als Ersatz für die Guide R auf meinem 18er Remedy gehen.


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2018)

Oder Du nimmst die MT5. Die bekommt man im Set (ohne Scheiben) immer mal für 140€. Die Bremsmodulation und die Griffe sind halt völlig anders, als bei Shimano. Stark ist sie dennoch.


----------



## decay (13. August 2018)

Die Griffe sind schon echt fies imho, da hätte ich gern was anderes. Passen die HC1 da dran?


----------



## Skeletor23 (13. August 2018)

Remux schrieb:


> danke fürs Recherchieren.
> Dann werde ich wohl doch eher Richtung Zee als Ersatz für die Guide R auf meinem 18er Remedy gehen.



Hab nicht lange recherchiert. Bin aber selber auf der Suche . Falls jemand es günstiger findet würde ich mich auch freuen


----------



## osbow (13. August 2018)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Hab nicht lange recherchiert. Bin aber selber auf der Suche . Falls jemand es günstiger findet würde ich mich auch freuen


Dito. Hab hier neue MT5 liegen, möchte aber am HT wieder die Zee fahren.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (13. August 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Die Griffe sind schon echt fies imho, da hätte ich gern was anderes. Passen die HC1 da dran?



Tipp ist auch die MT Trail
vorne MT5, hinten MT4, bereits mit HC 1 Griff

ansonsten kann man die tauschen, nur aufs richtige Modell achten!


----------



## decay (13. August 2018)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Tipp ist auch die MT Trail
> vorne MT5, hinten MT4, bereits mit HC 1 Griff



Ah, danke, die hatte meine MT Trail noch nicht, die ich am kleinen Bike fahre. Schade.


----------



## fone (13. August 2018)

Spricht trotzdem nix gegen die Shimano Bremse.


----------



## morph027 (13. August 2018)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank diese hier ist echt billig.
> Hast du damit Erfahrungen? Die meisten beginnen ja sonst  ab 100€
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CCPDWSB/podsacs-waterproof-saddle-pack



Hab mir mal im Angebot die Lenkerrolle und die Arschrakete mitbestellt, war damals je 13 GBP ... Macht auch mich einen guten Endruck, hab bis jetzt nichts negatives feststellen können. Für das Geld auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.


----------



## freetourer (13. August 2018)

Hat zufällig noch jemand den Adidas Terrex TrailCross aus diesem Angebot:

https://www.plentyone.de/p/adidas-P...EX-Trail-Cross-SL/671423510/#itemId=671423530

in UK 9,5 erhalten und möchte gegen UK 10 tauschen?

Mir ist leider UK 10 etwas zu größ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 253143 (14. August 2018)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich wäre auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Zee v+h oder XT 8020



Hi,
das ZEE BR-M640-B Scheibenbremsen-Set mit D01S Resin gibt es imMo bei Bike-Discount für €190.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...40-b-scheibenbremsen-set-mit-d01s-resin-86999


----------



## wartool (15. August 2018)

kann wer was zu dieser Magura Thirty 2 bei RCZ sagen? Mir ist die bisher gänzlich unbekannt. Sieht wie ne Mischung aus MT2 und 4 aus??


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2018)

.


----------



## wartool (15. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> http://bfy.tw/JPu1



*eeek* disqualifiziert.. keiner der Treffer sagt etwas zu meiner Frage aus Schlaumeier ;-) Außerdem beziehen die sich oft auf MT Trail.. nix thirty 2


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2018)

.


----------



## bobons (15. August 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> rcz mal wieder  - Guide R für 19,99€ mit Code rczfrs: http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/sram-r...mm-w-o-disc-black-glossy-92-5019-981-220.html
> NUR AM 16.8.!
> (und anderes)



-60% freins SRAM GUIDE

***Stock limité
**Paiement par carte bancaire uniquement / PAYPAL
Pour payer par carte bancaire, merci de choisir l'option de paiement Paypal, puis "Je n'ai pas de compte Paypal*


*Ces produits sont en stock:*

SRAM Frein à Disc ARRIERE GUIDE R 160mm PostMount (L.1500mm) s/s disc Black Glossy (92.5019.981.220) = *19.99e au lieu de 167.6e*

SRAM Frein AVANT GUIDE RS 160mm PostMount (L.950mm) s/s disc Black (92.5019.363.110) = *39.99e au lieu de 177.52e*

SRAM Frein AVANT GUIDE RS 160mm PostMount (L.950mm) s/s disc Black (92.5019.870.110) = *39.99e au lieu de 177.52e*

SRAM Frein AVANT GUIDE RS 160mm PostMount (L.800mm) s/s disc Black (92.5019.363.080) = *45.99e au lieu de 177.52e*

SRAM Frein ARRIERE GUIDE RS 160mm PostMount (L.1450mm) s/s disc Black (92.5019.363.210) =* 45.99e au lieu de 177.52e*

SRAM Frein ARRIERE GUIDE RS 160mm PostMount (L.1650mm) s/s disc Black (92.5019.646.250) =* 45.99e au lieu de 177.52e*

SRAM Frein AVANT GUIDE RS 160mm PostMount (L.850mm) s/s disc Black (92.5019.361.090) = *47.99e au lieu de 177.52e*

SRAM Frein ARRIERE GUIDE RS 160mm PostMount (L.1400mm) s/s disc Black (92.5019.363.200) =* 47.99e au lieu de 177.52e*

SRAM Frein ARRIERE GUIDE RS 160mm PostMount (L.1500mm) s/s disc Black (92.5019.644.220) *= 49.99e au lieu de 177.52e*

SRAM Frein AVANT GUIDE RSC 160mm PostMount (L.950mm) s/s disc Black (92.5019.825.110) = *59.99e au lieu de 207.27e*

SRAM  Frein à Disc AVANT GUIDE ULTIMATE 160mm PostMount (L.950mm) w/o disc Black (92.5019.282.110) = *79.99e au lieu de 296.53e*


*Pour bénéficier de ces prix, *veuillez mettre le code: *RCZFRS* correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.

*Offres valables jusqu'au jeudi 16 août 2018 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


----------



## BigJohn (15. August 2018)

Denkt dran, dass die Bremsen ohne Alles kommen. Mit Schellen, Material zum Kürzen und evtl. Adaptern + Scheiben kommt ein Betrag zusammen, der einen Blick in den Bikemarkt rechtfertigt. Nicht umsonst liegen diese Bremsen wie Blei und wurden zuletzt immer billiger.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Denkt dran, dass die Bremsen ohne Alles kommen. Mit Schellen, Material zum Kürzen und evtl. Adaptern + Scheiben kommt ein Betrag zusammen, der einen Blick in den Bikemarkt rechtfertigt. Nicht umsonst liegen diese Bremsen wie Blei und wurden zuletzt immer billiger.


Meine kam mit PM-Adapter, Schrauben und Belägen in der exakt apssenden Länge für hinten, nämlich 150cm. Halbwegs ok entlüftet. Scheiben gabs da neulich auch im Shop für um die 8€, müssen ja keine SRAM sein.
Diese Bremsen liegen nicht wie Blei, die sind nur überall verbaut und richtig gut (halten zwei Jahre, dann werden sie klapprig) - und offensichtlich von Kompletträdern demontiert.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. August 2018)

Wie sind die Vergleichbar mit shimano? 
Die schelle für die befestigung am lenker passt? Passen Standard shimano Scheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2018)

Ich habe Guide am einen und SLX am anderen Bike. Die Guide haben mehr Bremsleistung und einen weicheren Druckpunkt, da kein "Servowave", sind also nicht so giftig. Mit ZEE/Saint/XT 4-Kolben aber nicht vergleichbar.
Eine Schelle braucht man schon, wenn man keinen SRAM Shifter hat, und I-Spec geht natürlich dann nur mit Spezialteilen, selber googeln.
Shimano Scheiben sollten gehen, wenn der Durchmesser passt, warum nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2018)

.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. August 2018)

K_star

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du sonst so hier beiträgst, aber wenn ich die drei Beiträge hier auf dieser seite betrachte denke ich du hast den sinn dieses threads bzw. Forums nicht verstanden. Ich meine nur auf google zu verweisen zeugt nicht gerade von Lust auf Hilfestellung.

Dankeschön @ cxfahrer


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2018)

.


----------



## rebirth (15. August 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Dito. Hab hier neue MT5 liegen, möchte aber am HT wieder die Zee fahren.


Willst du die loswerden?


----------



## BigJohn (15. August 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine kam mit PM-Adapter, Schrauben und Belägen in der exakt apssenden Länge für hinten, nämlich 150cm. Halbwegs ok entlüftet. Scheiben gabs da neulich auch im Shop für um die 8€, müssen ja keine SRAM sein.
> Diese Bremsen liegen nicht wie Blei, die sind nur überall verbaut und richtig gut (halten zwei Jahre, dann werden sie klapprig) - und offensichtlich von Kompletträdern demontiert.


Wenn die Bremsen so gut gehen, warum wurden sie dann schon das dritte Mal im Preis gesenkt? Gut verkäufliche Sachen sind bei rcz ganz schnell epuisé


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn die Bremsen so gut gehen, warum wurden sie dann schon das dritte Mal im Preis gesenkt? Gut verkäufliche Sachen sind bei rcz ganz schnell epuisé


Genauso wie die DTSwiss Laufräder. Die werden sie einfach nicht los.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. August 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Genauso wie die DTSwiss Laufräder. Die werden sie einfach nicht los.


Liegt wahrscheinlich eher an der Kombination :
Entweder 6Loch,aber kein boost und/oder zu schmal, oder breit und boost, dafür dann Centerlock ...


----------



## decay (16. August 2018)

CL is schon ein Riesenhindernis


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2018)

.


----------



## osbow (16. August 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Willst du die loswerden?


Wenn der Preis stimmt, schon...


----------



## pAn1c (16. August 2018)

decay schrieb:


> CL is schon ein Riesenhindernis





k_star schrieb:


> schreckt aber viele ab.



CL ist auch ein Graus.


----------



## Phi-Me (16. August 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> CL auch ein Graus.



Gibt nichts besseres...


----------



## decay (16. August 2018)

Ich bin da unvoreingenommen, habe zwangsläufig beides benutzt und komischerweise geht CL genauso gut oder schlecht wie 6-Loch


----------



## pAn1c (16. August 2018)

Schön sind die sich lösenden und vor/zurück schlagenden Bremsscheiben bei Centerlock.

Ich will's nicht.
Ich bin aber kein Maßstab, ich will auch kein Dacia.


----------



## decay (16. August 2018)

Wird halt wieder so ein Hobbymechaniker falsch montiert haben und danach postet er im Forum, dass Centerlock nicht funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (16. August 2018)

Jetzt geht's los


----------



## BigJohn (16. August 2018)

Sind nicht eher die 16 Wochen Lieferzeit abschreckend? Wenn es denn tatsächlich mal weniger werden würde, könnte man auch drüber nachdenken.


----------



## fone (16. August 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sind nicht eher die 16 Wochen Lieferzeit abschreckend? Wenn es denn tatsächlich mal weniger werden würde, könnte man auch drüber nachdenken.


War von mir natürlich ironisch gemeint.
Ich geh davon aus, dass sie immer noch Bestellungen sammeln.
Wer weiß wie viele Laufräder da schon bestellt wurden. 
Ich hab zwei E1700 bestellt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. August 2018)

Wie gesagt mein 1900 war nach sieben Tagen da, obwohl 20 angegeben waren.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. August 2018)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mein 1900 war nach sieben Tagen da, obwohl 20 angegeben waren.


Ach, deswegen musste ich 20 von 20 warten


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. August 2018)

Was willst du mir sagen?


----------



## Ghoste (16. August 2018)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Schön sind die sich lösenden und vor/zurück schlagenden Bremsscheiben bei Centerlock.





Das ist mir bisher nur bei 6-Loch Scheiben passiert und nicht wegen falscher Montage, sondern sich lösenden Vernietungen... Also Material Fehler.


----------



## fone (16. August 2018)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mein 1900 war nach sieben Tagen da, obwohl 20 angegeben waren.


20 Tage oder 20 Wochen?



Ghoste schrieb:


> Das ist mir bisher nur bei 6-Loch Scheiben passiert und nicht wegen falscher Montage, sondern sich lösenden Vernietungen... Also Material Fehler.


Bei mir sind das immer die Beläge, die sich bewegen...


----------



## FireGuy (16. August 2018)

hier steht ein bischen übertriebener blödsinn. lösche es aber trotzdem nicht

fakten mit messungen werden nachgereicht

Shimano Centerlock auf DT 350 Naben. Ca 20mm am Umfang Spiel (nein das sind nicht die Beläge die haben kein Spiel)
erträglich, ist nicht schlimmer als Belagsspiel bei Shimano ZEE Bremsen und merkt man selbst beim herumhopsen nicht

DTSwiss Centerlock Adapter auf XM1501 Spline Nabe (sollte 240 sein): 150mm am Umfang wo sich der Reifen bewegt.
Selbe Nabe und Shimano Scheibe: 70mm
Beides unfahrbar im Gelände, habe es mit grünem Loctite eingeklebt, war bischen besser aber trotzdem für mich unfahrbar.

Kenne Leute die haben auch ~70mm am Umfang und merken es nicht, bzw empfinden es als nicht störend:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (16. August 2018)

Von was redet er?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. August 2018)

fone schrieb:


> 20 Tage oder 20 Wochen?
> 
> 
> Bei mir sind das immer die Beläge, die sich bewegen...


Tage


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2018)

.


----------



## rebirth (16. August 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis stimmt, schon...


Schreib mir doch mal me pn mit deinem preis.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. August 2018)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mein 1900 war nach sieben Tagen da, obwohl 20 angegeben waren.


Ich habe am 25.07. ein E1900 29er VR bestellt. Das ist bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen. Hat dazu geführt, dass ich mir ein eigenes Laufrad eingespeicht habe.


----------



## Phi-Me (16. August 2018)

Rcz bildet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (16. August 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Von was redet er?



Ich will das gleiche Getränk wie er!


----------



## JoDeCologne (17. August 2018)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Shimano Centerlock auf DT 350 Naben. Ca 20mm am Umfang Spiel (nein das sind nicht die Beläge die haben kein Spiel)
> erträglich, ist nicht schlimmer als Belagsspiel bei Shimano ZEE Bremsen und merkt man selbst beim herumhopsen nicht
> 
> DTSwiss Centerlock Adapter auf XM1501 Spline Nabe (sollte 240 sein): 150mm am Umfang wo sich der Reifen bewegt.
> ...


Da ist wohl die Scheibe zu dünn und nicht richtig fest...Probier mal Alufolie dazwischen und ordentlich Drehmoment

Ps. Gibt DT-Adapter mit zusätzlichem AluSpacer und welche ohne für Sram
Ps. Ps. glaube du hattest zuviel Nullen übrig?


----------



## bobons (17. August 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Da ist wohl die Scheibe zu dünn...Probier mal Alufolie dazwischen und ordentlich Drehmoment



Bei 20 mm Spiel am Umfang brauchst Du eine Menge Alufolie.


----------



## Phi-Me (17. August 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei 20 mm Spiel am Umfang brauchst Du eine Menge Alufolie.



Weil mich der Quatsch gerade interessiert hat, musste ich für mich mal ausrechnen was da passieren würde wenn die Aussage korrekt ist.

Wenn ich mich in der angehangenen Exceltabelle nicht verrechnet habe, dann überspringt eine Centerlock-Aufnahme bei @FireGuy  schon fast einen Zahn. 

Klingt spannend, ist aber schwahsinnig


----------



## Nd-60 (17. August 2018)

Centerlock wird nie sterben. Da die OEM viel schneller und automatisiert Laufräder herstellen können. Deshalb kam bestimmt auch Straightpull so in Mode. 

Ein bisschen Spiel ist normal. Im Fahrbetrieb fällt das eigentlich nie auf. Das kommt nur zum tragen, wenn man Trial fährt oder an der Ampel steht und im stehen blanciert.
Störender bei CL ist die Einschränkung des Achsdurchmessers. Die gute 20x110 ist damit nächmlich nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2018)

.


----------



## morph027 (17. August 2018)

Wäre mir auch neu, hab ich nämlich noch ein 26er im Keller liegen


----------



## FireGuy (17. August 2018)

so gesehen stimmt, irgendwie ein bischen zu viel


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. August 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> die deore hat kein servo wave. also etwas weniger Bremskraft.





Member57 schrieb:


> Centerlock wird nie sterben. Da die OEM viel schneller und automatisiert Laufräder herstellen können. Deshalb kam bestimmt auch Straightpull so in Mode.
> 
> Ein bisschen Spiel ist normal. Im Fahrbetrieb fällt das eigentlich nie auf. Das kommt nur zum tragen, wenn man Trial fährt oder an der Ampel steht und im stehen blanciert.
> Störender bei CL ist die Einschränkung des Achsdurchmessers. Die gute 20x110 ist damit nächmlich nicht kompatibel.


Noch mehr so gute Tipps


----------



## JoDeCologne (17. August 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei 20 mm Spiel am Umfang brauchst Du eine Menge Alufolie.


..man muss die Alufolie halt nur richtig zu nutzen wissen.


Ansonsten hilft die übliche Verwendungsweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (17. August 2018)

Ich sehe keine ableitende Verbindung beim Aluhutgedöns.


----------



## log11 (17. August 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine ableitende Verbindung beim Aluhutgedöns.



Der EUK Anschluss ist rückseitig an den Hüten angebracht.


----------



## -Robert- (17. August 2018)

Phimi schrieb:


> Weil mich der Quatsch gerade interessiert hat, musste ich für mich mal ausrechnen was da passieren würde wenn die Aussage korrekt ist.
> 
> Wenn ich mich in der angehangenen Exceltabelle nicht verrechnet habe, dann überspringt eine Centerlock-Aufnahme bei @FireGuy  schon fast einen Zahn.
> 
> ...



So, jetzt rechne das ganze noch Mal mit dem Außenumfang eines 29" Laufrades.


----------



## Phi-Me (17. August 2018)

-Robert- schrieb:


> So, jetzt rechne das ganze noch Mal mit dem Außenumfang eines 29" Laufrades.


Hahaha...

Da haste recht. Sind dann nur knappe 3°. Immer noch gefühlt viel, aber das kommt hin.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Nd-60 (17. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> aha
> https://www.bike24.de/p152716.html



CL OS ist selten. welche nabenhersteller außer shimano bieten das an?  und wie groß ist die scheibenauswahl? CL Adapter geht auch nicht.. das habe ich gleich unter den tisch fallen lassen.


----------



## Nd-60 (17. August 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Noch mehr so gute Tipps



das forum ist doch dafür da, Irrtümer aufzuklären


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. August 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> das forum ist doch dafür da, Irrtümer aufzuklären


Oder zu verbreiten


----------



## Hacher (18. August 2018)

Bei den FiveTen Schuh Deal von *Juelzz* wird empfohlen die Schuhe 1 Nummer größer zu kaufen. Bei den Standart FiveTen (Basic Version) ist das ja nicht der Fall. Ist das bei dem Schuh wirklich anders?


----------



## Juelzz (19. August 2018)

Hacher schrieb:


> Bei den FiveTen Schuh Deal von *Juelzz* wird empfohlen die Schuhe 1 Nummer größer zu kaufen. Bei den Standart FiveTen (Basic Version) ist das ja nicht der Fall. Ist das bei dem Schuh wirklich anders?


Ich hatte im Laden FiveTen (keine Ahnung welche Version) an und die waren mir in 43 zu eng, deswegen hab ich auf gut Glück in 44 bestellt.
Hab in den Kommentaren bei ChainReaction auch schon gelesen, dass sie normal ausfallen.
War jetzt nur mein persönlicher Eindruck, dass man wahrscheinlich mit einer Nummer größer besser bedient ist (zumindest war es bei mir der Fall).

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Flat-Pedals die gut mit den FiveTens harmonieren, denn mit meine 0815 billig Flats die ich mir vor 3 Jahren mal gekauft hatte, blieb das AHA Erlebnis bei meiner Tour heute aus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2018)

Welche Sohle?
Macht viel aus bei Fiveten.

Ansonsten: im DDD Unterforum der Flachpedal Fred.

DMR Vault, Plastepedale a la RF Chester (auf eBay 19€), CB Stamp, uswusf


----------



## toastet (19. August 2018)

Über die Jahre mehrere Freerider-Modelle, habe 46 und auch in 46 geordert und passte immer. Bei Schuhen hat man aber ja oft das Geschrei, was dann einfach nur mit dem individuellen Fuß zu tun hat. Denke also wenn man auch sonst oft unterschiedliche Größen kaufen muss kann es da ebenso passieren. Mir passt auch sonst alles von Puma, Adidas, K-Swiss, DC Shoes, Vans, O'Neal und auch der Krempel von Deichmann und Co. einfach in 46 an die Füße. Ganz ganz selten das mal ein Lederschnürrschuh ggf. besser in 45,5 oder 45 passt. Vor 15 Jahren+ musst ich auch ab und zu 47 kaufen, heute ist da aber für meine Füße nicht mehr die Spanne in den gleichen Größen wie das mal war.

Zu allen meinen 5.10 passten auf jeden Fall die Saint Pedalen PD-MX80 gut, gerade wenn man da auch noch die Pins verlängert fast schon too much bei manchem Schuh. Fahre jetzt schon länger Sixpack Menace, die gehen auch gut, vorallem mit den unperforierten Versionen der Sohlen im Pedalbereich, wie zB die Freerider VXi, aber auch die billigen Wellgos am Zweitrad machen da keine Probleme. Auch das ist halt wie die Schuhgröße oft auch ne persönliche Sache die zuletzt halt auch was mit Technik zu tun hat und wie man auch auf dem Pedal steht...


----------



## sp00n82 (19. August 2018)

Bei FiveTens untereinander hab ich bisher auch keine Größenunterschiede festgestellt. Nur von der Breite her, da sind die Freerider Pro z.B. schmaler ausgefallen als die normalen Freerider.


----------



## Juelzz (19. August 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Welche Sohle?
> Macht viel aus bei Fiveten.
> 
> Ansonsten: im DDD Unterforum der Flachpedal Fred.
> ...



"STEALTH® S1™ gepunktete Gummi-Laufsohle wie am Freerider"
Danke schon mal für die Tipps, dann werd ich mir mal noch den Thread zu Gemüte führen


----------



## demlak (20. August 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> RCZ-Newsletter, leider nur als Text:
> 
> Soldes DT SWISS
> **Stock limité
> ...




Ist ja nicht so, als könnte den Newsletter nicht jeder selber abonnieren.. 

unten links auf der Seite ist dafür extra ein Block: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/

Ansonsten kann man sich auch 
hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop.579873/
und hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop-achtung.672297/
wunderbar zu dem Shop unterhalten.

Kein Plan wie es den anderen geht, aber ich find es etwas viel, hier den teils _täglich mehrfach_ erscheinenden Newsletter oder auch nur große Teile davon im Thread zu haben.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. August 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (20. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> man könnte ja auch einfach den newsletter verlinken.


Und dann jedes mal die personalisierten (mit eigener mailadresse verknüpft, etc.) links mitgeben.. beste idee.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. August 2018)

.


----------



## decay (20. August 2018)

Ohwei! IT Schlaubi Diskussion in 3-2-1...

Gore C7 Pro Jacket immer noch für 275 Euro bei Bike-Discount: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/gore-wear-c7-gore-tex-r-pro-hooded-regenjacke-701519
Fairer Deal, für 459 würde ich das Ding niemals kaufen.


----------



## demlak (20. August 2018)

1. Ist das nicht der Link aus der Mail, sondern schon der Link der Weiterleitung danach.
2. Der Link aus der Mail kann genutzt werden um jemanden vom Newsletter abzumelden und seine Mailadresse preis zu geben.
3. Dennoch ist es ein personalisierter Link und durch die ID eindeutig zuzuordnen, wenn man die Möglichkeiten dazu hat. Nur weil ich die ID nicht entschlüsseln kann, bedeutet das nicht, dass es nicht jemand anderes kann.
4. Mach doch was du willst mit deinem Newsletter. Anderen zu empfehlen, Links aus der Mail weiterzugeben, ist trotzdem eine scheiß Aktion, da nicht jeder um den Umstand aus 2. weiß. Und nicht jeder versteht auch den Unterschied zwischen dem Link in der Mail und der Weiterleitung danach. etc..




decay schrieb:


> Ohwei! IT Schlaubi Diskussion in 3-2-1...



ohh.. hilfe! im internet redet jemand über technik! Holt die Mistgabeln!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. August 2018)

.


----------



## demlak (20. August 2018)

Das ist richtig. Aber der Link der in der Mail sitzt, ist nicht der Link den du gepostet hast. Wenn du den link in der Mail klickst, landest du auf einer Weiterleitung zu dem link, den du gepostet hast. Wenn jemand den Link also direkt aus der Mail kopiert,.. siehe oben.


----------



## demlak (20. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Gibts auch auf Englischdeutsch:
> 
> 
> Sales DT SWISS
> ...


und da ist genau der Fall, welchen ich vor zwei postings beschrieben habe, eingetreten.
Mailadresse (die in diesem Fall aus Vor- und Nachnamen bei GMX besteht) ist hier simpel herauszubekommen.. und reicht um den Newsletter dann abzumelden.

@sp00n82_ich_ würde mein posting an deiner Stelle überarbeiten. Musst du aber selber wissen. Durch das Posting von @platt_ziege bleibt es eh noch erhalten.

Macht alle wie ihr wollt. Ich will ja nur hilfsbereit sein. Wäre ich hier Admin, würde ich links zu "go.mail-coach.com" grundsätzlich zensieren/blocken.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. August 2018)

Hab mir das jetzt näher angeschaut, und das ist tatsächlich unglücklich gelöst. Zumal die Weiterleitung auf RCZ in der Regel ja sogar nur auf die jeweilige Übersichtsseite und nicht direkt auf die Produktseite ist.

Und wäre ich Admin, würde ich die Weiterleitung von go.mail-coach.com Links auflösen und den finalen Link einfügen.  Bei den Bildern haben sie ja inzwischen auch einen Proxy zwischengeschaltet (der allerdings manchmal versagt, zumindest bei mir).


----------



## demlak (20. August 2018)

Naja.. es wäre ja schon geholfen, wenn jeder sein Medium dahingehend kennt. Ich fänds dufte, wenn es Allgemeinwissen wäre, zu wissen, dass man keine Mails 1:1 kopiert =)
Mache mir da aber auch nichts vor.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. August 2018)

Naja, aus den Links kann man ja per se nicht auf die E-Mail-Adresse schließen. Erst wenn man die E-Mail an sich (nicht den geposteten Teil) genauer anschaut, kann man auf das Problem stoßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (20. August 2018)

Kurzform:
Auf der Online-Version des Newsletters gibt´s nen "unsubscribe"- und "Freunde einladen"-Link mit der ursprünglichen Empfänger-Email.

..so, was machen die LIDL - Montageständer ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, als könnte den Newsletter nicht jeder selber abonnieren.


Was ist mit denen, die RCZ gar nicht kennen? Dann kann ich auch sagen, dass man gefälligst selbst bei bike-components schauen soll, welche Angebote da gerade aktuell sind. 

Ich finde es nicht schlimm. Ist doch nur ein Post ab und an. Der geht in der Menge unter und wer RCZ schon abonniert hat, kann doch einfach drüber scrollen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## demlak (21. August 2018)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Kurzform:
> Auf der Online-Version des Newsletters gibt´s nen "unsubscribe"- und "Freunde einladen"-Link mit der ursprünglichen Empfänger-Email.


Huch.. soweit hatte ich noch nicht mal geschaut, danke =)


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Was ist mit denen, die RCZ gar nicht kennen? QUOTE]



Die diskutieren hier später abendfüllend über das unmögliche Geschäftsgebaren von rcz...


----------



## Felger (22. August 2018)

apropos RCZ: mein M1900 29" CL non boost für 59€ ist gestern nach ca einer Woche gekommen - war mit CL-6Loch-Adapter, Rimtap und Tublesventil - was will man mehr 

hab aber auch schon ein Monat warten müssen - wenn man dringend was braucht bestellt man nicht dort


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> apropos RCZ: mein M1900 29" CL non boost für 59€ ist gestern nach ca einer Woche gekommen - war mit CL-6Loch-Adapter, Rimtap und Tublesventil - was will man mehr
> 
> hab aber auch schon ein Monat warten müssen - wenn man dringend was braucht bestellt man nicht dort


Ich warte noch auf mein 29‘‘ E1900 CL. Hatte ende Juli bestellt. Naja... ich hab keine Eile und benutz es dann doch nicht.


----------



## simda (23. August 2018)

Bei Commencal stehen die 19er Modelle schon fast startbereit. Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, wann die diesjährigen Modelle im Ausverkauf stehen könnten?


----------



## bs99 (24. August 2018)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> XT 4-Kolben Bremse M8020 v+h Set für 209€ bei BC
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M8020-p62177/


Ist die schon jemand gefahren? Da hätte ich ein paar Fragen dazu:
- Sind die von der Power her mit einer Saint oder MT5 vergleichbar?
- Ist der Belagspalt immer noch so schön groß?
- Haben die auch das Druckpunktwander-Problem wie die Zweikolben-XT?
Danke!


----------



## breznsoizer (24. August 2018)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> XT 4-Kolben Bremse M8020 v+h Set für 209€ bei BC
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M8020-p62177/



ich bräuchte aus dem Angebot NUR die Sättel --> falls also jemand die Griffe braucht --> bitte PN, dann könnten wir zusammen bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (24. August 2018)

die sind tendenziell baugleich mit zee-/saint-sätteln  bremse halt.


----------



## rebirth (24. August 2018)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> ich bräuchte aus dem Angebot NUR die Sättel --> falls also jemand die Griffe braucht --> bitte PN, dann könnten wir zusammen bestellen


Was willst dafür haben?


----------



## urban_overload (24. August 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der Contact-Point war bisher bei keiner Shimano-Bremse wirksam einstellbar.


Mit der Schraube stellt man den Leerweg des Bremshebels ein und das funktioniert sehrwohl. Das nur nebenbei.


----------



## xlacherx (24. August 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Mit der Schraube stellt man den Leerweg des Bremshebels ein und das funktioniert sehrwohl. Das nur nebenbei.



Da muss ich dir zustimmen - man könnte auch sagen, man stellt die position des Druckpunktes ein. Viele wissen aber nicht, was sie da tun. 
Genau genommen stellt man zuerst die Entfernung zwischen Hebel und Lenker ein. Sagen wir einfach mal auf 5cm. Dann könnte man (jetzt ein rein theoretischer Wert) sagen, dass der Druckpunkt nach 2cm Hebelweg erreicht ist. 
Dreht man nun an der Schraube. Dabei verändert sich aber auch die Hebelweite. Jetzt sind viele fertig und schreien dann "die Schraube bringt ja gar nix). 
Stellt man nun aber die Hebelweite wieder auf die 5cm vom Anfang, wird man feststellen, dass sich der Drunkpunkt sehr wohl verändert hat 
Ist zwar etwas "umständlicher" als bei anderen Bremsen, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (24. August 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Ist die schon jemand gefahren? Da hätte ich ein paar Fragen dazu:
> - Sind die von der Power her mit einer Saint oder MT5 vergleichbar?
> - Ist der Belagspalt immer noch so schön groß?
> - Haben die auch das Druckpunktwander-Problem wie die Zweikolben-XT?
> Danke!



Fahre seit Anfang Juli die M8020 am VR in Kombi mit der M8000 am HR.

Vergleich zu Saint oder MT5 hab ich nicht.
Spalt zwischen Scheibe und Belag ist wie von Shimano gewohnt. Sollte sich nix geändert haben.
Druckpunkt wandern bisher nix feststellbar. 
Auch nicht auf 8 Tage Alpentour.


----------



## duc-mo (24. August 2018)

gabemtb schrieb:


> Oder noch günstiger, die vorhandene 2 Kolben Shimano um 42,- damit auf 4 Kolben aufrüsten: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MI7cLz9pWG3QIVi6iaCh1CkwsWEAQYASABEgIXBPD_BwE



Hab von der Bremse noch nie was gehört... Ist das die neue "Deore" mit 4-Kolben???

Ist der Sattel identisch mit Saint, Zee und der neuen XT? Bei dem Preisunterschied kann das ja fast nicht sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (24. August 2018)

Hat keinen Banjo, aber anscheinend Keramikkolben.


----------



## urban_overload (24. August 2018)

Und keine Schraube für die Beläge, noch nicht einmal die Möglichkeit diese nachzurüsten weil kein Gewinde, nur diesen fummeligen Drahtpin...

(Was - neben dem fehlenden Banjo - mit der Grund ist, warum ich den Plan mir ein Paar dieser Sättel zu checken recht schnell wieder verworfen habe. Da warte ich lieber noch ein bisserl und investiere irgendwall mal in die Saint/Zee/XT-Version wenn die mal irgendwo im Angebot ist.)


----------



## null-2wo (24. August 2018)

nie probleme damit gehabt


----------



## duc-mo (24. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hat keinen Banjo, aber anscheinend Keramikkolben.



Dann wäre das ja eine richtig feine Alternative zum ZEE Sattel! 
Auf das Banjo kann man je nach Rahmen ja durchaus verzichten und vorn, wo 4-Kolben viel mehr Sinn machen, da geht das auf jeden Fall!



urban_overload schrieb:


> Und keine Schraube für die Beläge, noch nicht einmal die Möglichkeit diese nachzurüsten weil kein Gewinde, nur diesen fummeligen Drahtpin...



Woher hast du die Information?


----------



## sp00n82 (24. August 2018)

Hm, bei Shimamno selbst steht Resin bei den Kolben der BR-MT520 anstatt Ceramic, also wohl doch nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. August 2018)

.


----------



## duc-mo (24. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> es gibt einen thread zu der bremse inkl. bildern.



Gefunden...

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-mit-shimano-br-mt520-4-kolben-bremssattel.874988/page-2


----------



## toastet (24. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> es gibt einen thread zu der bremse inkl. bildern.



Danke für den Link!

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-mit-shimano-br-mt520-4-kolben-bremssattel.874988/


----------



## urban_overload (25. August 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Information?


Weil's das Gewinde für die Belagschrauben bei den 2-Kolben-Sätteln erst ab Deore, wenn nicht gar erst ab SLX gibt (bin mir gerade nicht sicher). Wird bei den 4er-Sätteln nicht anders sein.


----------



## aibeekey (25. August 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Weil's das Gewinde für die Belagschrauben bei den 2-Kolben-Sätteln erst ab Deore, wenn nicht gar erst ab SLX gibt (bin mir gerade nicht sicher). Wird bei den 4er-Sätteln nicht anders sein.



Ab SLX. Gewinde kannst du aber selbst rein schneiden. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, was an dem Splint schlecht sein soll. Tut was er soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (25. August 2018)

Ich schraub' zwar gerne an meinem/meinen Bike/s, aber Gewinde in einen Bremssattel reinschneiden? Danke, verzichte. 

Bei der Deore am Hardtail nervt mich der Splint bei jedem Belagwechsel und auch so. Finde die Schraube praktikabler und auch "schöner".


----------



## duc-mo (25. August 2018)

Der 445er Sattel hat vielleicht kein Gewinde, weiß ich nicht, hätte noch keinen in der Hand... Aber daraus auf den 520er zu schließen ist unsinnig!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. August 2018)

.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. August 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Ab SLX. Gewinde kannst du aber selbst rein schneiden. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, was an dem Splint schlecht sein soll. Tut was er soll.



Korrektur die SLX Bremse 



Shimano SLX Discbrake BL/BR-M675

hat auch einen Splint!


----------



## urban_overload (25. August 2018)

Sie kommt mit Splint, hat aber das Gewinde für die Schraube schon.


----------



## null-2wo (25. August 2018)

...die slx hat den gleichen Sattel wie die xt, inkl. dem gewinde für die schraube. nur halt die schraube nicht.

edit: da war einer schneller.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. August 2018)

wieder was gelernt!


----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Ich schraub' zwar gerne an meinem/meinen Bike/s, aber Gewinde in einen Bremssattel reinschneiden? Danke, verzichte.



Die entsprechende Stelle ist abseits der belasteten Bereiche. Da kann man ruhigen Gewissens ein Gewinde schneiden. Wem das zu aufwändig oder heikel ist, der kann auch einen Federsplint nehmen - ist wiederverwendbar und kann einfach aufgesteckt/abgezogen werden.


----------



## duc-mo (25. August 2018)

Mein Senf zu dem Thema... ich würde da nicht zu viele Experimente machen.

Ich habe kürzlich bei nem Kumpel erlebt welche Konsequenzen es haben kann wenn man die Sicherung und dann den Belag verliert. Hat ihn in Ischgl einen ganzen Tag Biketime und fast 200€ gekostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Mein Senf zu dem Thema... ich würde da nicht zu viele Experimente machen.
> 
> Ich habe kürzlich bei nem Kumpel erlebt welche Konsequenzen es haben kann wenn man die Sicherung und dann den Belag verliert. Hat ihn in Ischgl einen ganzen Tag Biketime und fast 200€ gekostet...



Deswegen ist die beste Variante eigentlich ein ganz normaler Splint. Der kann sich nicht so leicht lösen, wie eine Schraube. Eine Zange bzw. Leatherman gehört eh zu meiner Standardausrüstung im Rucksack und Splinte ebenso wie Kabelbinder oder Gaffer Tape. Somit ist das Wechseln per Splint gesicherter Beläge auch unterwegs kein Ding. Und das allerbeste: Was man dabei hat, braucht man seltener


----------



## urban_overload (25. August 2018)

Der Splint kann sich nicht lösen, weil der schon lose IST. 

Die Schraube ist im Übrigen auch nochmals mit einem Sicherungssplint gesichert.


----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2018)

Das ist falsch. Die Sicherungsfedern der Schrauben verliert man sehr einfach. Ich muss die regelmäßig "nachstecken". Ein Splint kann nicht verloren gehen, da er dazu erstmal wieder in die Ausgangsstellung gebogen werden muss. Wie soll das im Betrieb von selbst geschehen?

Splinte sehen vielleicht nicht so fancy aus, aber sie sind die deutlich verlässlichere Sicherung.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. August 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die Sicherungsfedern der Schrauben verliert man sehr einfach. Ich muss die regelmäßig "nachstecken". Ein Splint kann nicht verloren gehen, da er dazu erstmal wieder in die Ausgangsstellung gebogen werden muss. Wie soll das im Betrieb von selbst geschehen?
> 
> Splinte sehen vielleicht nicht so fancy aus, aber sie sind die deutlich verlässlichere Sicherung.


Also wir fahren hier saint und zee bremsen aber so eine sicherungs feder haben wir noch nie verloren ...


----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2018)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## aibeekey (25. August 2018)

Bei meiner Oro damals habe ich die ringe zuverlässig beim Belagwechsel verloren 
Schrauben haben aber jahrelang auch ohne gehalten, aber ja, sicher war das nicht unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (25. August 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Sicherungsfedern der Schrauben verliert man sehr einfach.


Da muss man sich aber schon selten deppat anstellen.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. August 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Da muss man sich aber schon selten deppat anstellen.


Ja mach das mal aufm Trail und ohne Lesebrille. Splint geht auch blind  !

Bekannte (Fahrtechniktrainerin, schraubt immer selbst) hat aufm Trail die Beläge verloren, weil der Sicherungsring nicht drauf war...


----------



## Epictetus (25. August 2018)

Ich fahr nur noch Splint an den Saints, nachdem die Schrauben da mal rund gedreht waren.


----------



## urban_overload (25. August 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja mach das mal aufm Trail und ohne Lesebrille.


Been there, done that. Mit -3/3,5 Dioptrien.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bekannte (Fahrtechniktrainerin, schraubt immer selbst) hat aufm Trail die Beläge verloren, weil der Sicherungsring nicht drauf war...


Bei mir haben sich die Schrauben noch nie gelöst, und ich fahr' durchaus ambitioniert. Der Sicherungssplint ist immer drauf bei mir.



JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich fahr nur noch Splint an den Saints, nachdem die Schrauben da mal rund gedreht waren.


Klar, wenn man die Belagschraube zuknallt wie ein Irrer... bisserl Gefühl braucht man schon.


----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2018)

ambitioniert = ehrgeizig

Was sagt das jetzt worüber aus?

Selbst am Rad meiner kleinen Tochter gehen hin und wieder (vor allem beim Putzen) diese Sicherungsfedern (sind keine Splinte!) verloren. Wer hat denn gesagt, dass das beim Fahren passiert? Obwohl meine Tochter auch ehrgeizig fährt. Und was sagt das über die Sicherheit von (echten) Sicherungssplinten aus?


----------



## duc-mo (25. August 2018)

Ich denke das Thema Splint vs. Schraube kann an anderer Stelle besser diskutiert werden...


----------



## jammerlappen (25. August 2018)

Ich habe jetzt noch nicht jedes Argument von jedem gelesen...


----------



## Epictetus (25. August 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Been there, done that. Mit -3/3,5 Dioptrien.
> 
> 
> Bei mir haben sich die Schrauben noch nie gelöst, und ich fahr' durchaus ambitioniert. Der Sicherungssplint ist immer drauf bei mir.
> ...



Krasser Typ.


----------



## null-2wo (25. August 2018)

ich hab n gewinde auf meinen sicherungssplint geschniten  und nu?


----------



## urban_overload (25. August 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Krasser Typ.


Neidisch? Ist halt nicht jeder so n Grobmotoriker wie du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (25. August 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Neidisch? Ist halt nicht jeder so n Grobmotoriker wie du.



Profilierungsdrang im Internetforum. Süß.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. August 2018)

ob schraube oder splint spielt gar keine geige.
es steht und fällt alles mit der montage und wer diese ohne die profi mechaniker handschuhe ausführt, muss sich halt nicht über das mangelhafte ergebniss wundern!


----------



## osbow (26. August 2018)

Vielleicht solltet Ihr alle den Lidl-Montageständer verwenden. Dann hättet Ihr auch keine Probleme damit!!!111!!!ELF


----------



## null-2wo (26. August 2018)

Gibt's den schon wieder bei RCZ?


----------



## hasardeur (26. August 2018)

Ja, aber mit 20 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## toastet (26. August 2018)

und Code LMAARCZ


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2018)

.


----------



## xxxT (26. August 2018)

Five ten freerider high rot/Maroon 59.95
https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...k4bVCh2JRQS0EAQYASABEgIX5fD_BwE#item_95695058


----------



## pAn1c (26. August 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> Five ten freerider high rot/Maroon 59.95
> https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...k4bVCh2JRQS0EAQYASABEgIX5fD_BwE#item_95695058


Gibt es den auch als Herrenschuh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (26. August 2018)

haben farben neuerdings geschlechter oder bist in stereotypen und homophoben vorstellungsen hängen geblieben? 
kaum vorstellbar .


----------



## pAn1c (26. August 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> haben farben neuerdings geschlechter oder bist in stereotypen und homophoben vorstellungsen hängen geblieben?
> kaum vorstellbar .


Nein, ich trage Herrengröße 48⅔.


----------



## kreisbremser (26. August 2018)

verstehe, da war ich wohl etwas vorschnell. sorry.


----------



## pAn1c (26. August 2018)

Alles gut


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Sram X01 11-fach Kassette für 174€ anstatt mindestens 229€.
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-xg-1195-kassette-11-fach-10-42t-737909


Bei Wiggle für 172,90 inkl. Versand. Bei r2 für 175,-.


----------



## Martina H. (27. August 2018)

... bei Wiggle/r2bike handelt es sich um die X1 (1180) - die von @zichl genannte ist die XO1 (1195)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... bei Wiggle handelt es sich um die X1 (1180) - die von @zichl genannte ist die XO1 (1195)


Okay. Habe mich schon gewundert. Bei r2 ist es auch nur die 1180.

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der 1195 für 175,- und der 1195 für 230 bei Bike-Discount. Kann ja nicht nur die lose Verpackung sein.


----------



## Martina H. (27. August 2018)

... die für 175€ ist in einer "losen" Verpackung - ich vermute "übriggebliebene"Werkstattlieferung, technisch sollten es die gleichen sein...


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... die für 175€ ist in einer "losen" Verpackung - ich vermute "übriggebliebene"Werkstattlieferung, technisch sollten es die gleichen sein...


Ich habe sie mal bestellt. Eigentlich wollte ich noch warten aber bei 60,- weniger als die Konkurrenz, musste ich dann doch zuschlagen. Mal schauen wie sie sich in Verbindung mit der XX1 Kette schlägt. Wird bei mir aber mit Shimano Komponenten gefahren.


----------



## zichl (27. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Okay. Habe mich schon gewundert. Bei r2 ist es auch nur die 1180.
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der 1195 für 175,- und der 1195 für 230 bei Bike-Discount. Kann ja nicht nur die lose Verpackung sein.


Doch, tatsächlich unterscheidet sich nur die Verpackung. Es handelt sich bei beiden um die XG-1195 und man bekommt die Kassette halt nur in einer Tüte, in Luftpolsterfolie gewickelt, geliefert. Die teurere bekommt man halt schön im tollen SRAM Karton, den brauche ich aber nicht. Sollte bei der teureren irgendein Zubehör dabei sein vermisse ich das auch nicht, will ja nur eine Ersatzkassette.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Doch, tatsächlich unterscheidet sich nur die Verpackung. Es handelt sich bei beiden um die XG-1195 und man bekommt die Kassette halt nur in einer Tüte, in Luftpolsterfolie gewickelt, geliefert. Die teurere bekommt man halt schön im tollen SRAM Karton, den brauche ich aber nicht. Sollte bei der teureren irgendein Zubehör dabei sein vermisse ich das auch nicht, will ja nur eine Ersatzkassette.


Klar. Wenn ich immer solch einen prozentualen Rabatt bekomme, dann nehm ich immer Werkstattverpackung. Sonst eigentlich auch. Ich brauch kein extra Müll. Meinetwegen können die die Kassette auch ohne alles in einen Karton hauen. Geht ja nix kaputt dran.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Klar. Wenn ich immer solch einen prozentualen Rabatt bekomme, dann nehm ich immer Werkstattverpackung. Sonst eigentlich auch. Ich brauch kein extra Müll. Meinetwegen können die die Kassette auch ohne alles in einen Karton hauen. Geht ja nix kaputt dran.


Jetzt 199,-. Dann ist die Packung doch nicht so viel wert.


----------



## zichl (28. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Klar. Wenn ich immer solch einen prozentualen Rabatt bekomme, dann nehm ich immer Werkstattverpackung. Sonst eigentlich auch. Ich brauch kein extra Müll. Meinetwegen können die die Kassette auch ohne alles in einen Karton hauen. Geht ja nix kaputt dran.


Naja ganz ohne wäre jetzt nicht so geil aber mehr als die Luftpolsterf


niconj schrieb:


> Jetzt 199,-. Dann ist die Packung doch nicht so viel wert.


Ha, zum Glück noch früh genug zugeschlagen. Das blöde ist dass meine Kassette am Bike noch recht gut aussieht, naja dann stell ich mir das Teil halt in die Vitrine solange.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. August 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Naja ganz ohne wäre jetzt nicht so geil aber mehr als die Luftpolsterf
> 
> Ha, zum Glück noch früh genug zugeschlagen. Das blöde ist dass meine Kassette am Bike noch recht gut aussieht, naja dann stell ich mir das Teil halt in die Vitrine solange.


Ich geh von 12fach auf 11 fach zurück. Wird also gleich verbaut.


----------



## null-2wo (28. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich geh von 12fach auf 11 fach zurück. Wird also gleich verbaut.


warum? gern auch pn, wenns zu offtopic is.


----------



## xxxT (28. August 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> warum? gern auch pn, wenns zu offtopic is.


spekulier:
irgendwas kaputt/teuer*
kassette/kette zu teuer*
unnütz im individuellen gebrauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (28. August 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> unnütz im individuellen gebrauch


Genau das. Ich brauche kein 50er KB für das was ich hier fahre. Ich habe es jetzt auf mehreren Ausfahrten probiert und es geht auch mit dem 42er.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich auf Shimano umsteige. D.h. XTR Shifter, XT SW, Sram X0 Kassette und XX1 Kette.

Die Eagle funktioniert tadellos an meinem Rad aber ich finde die Shimano Trigger einfach besser.


----------



## demlak (28. August 2018)

bei 11-fach sind shimano und sram kompatibel.. auch trigger und schaltwerke können da gemixt werden.

fahre selber 11fach nx schaltwerk mit shimano trigger


----------



## Nd-60 (29. August 2018)

es gibt keinen Shimano Trigger!


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> es gibt keinen Shimano Trigger!


Ja mein Gott. Schalthebel dann eben. Wir wissen alle was gemeint ist. Ich finde es zumindest sinvoll, Shimano Schalthebel mit Schaltwerk zu kombinieren auch wenn es mit Sram (bei 11fach) gehen soll. Die Kassette habe ich bewusst gewählt, weil die XT sackschwer ist und die XTR nicht die Übersetzung bietet, die ich haben möchte. Kette finde ich, sollte auch zur Kassette passen, wenngleich ich damals bei 9fach immer die Shimano Ketten genommen habe. Die waren leiser.


----------



## duc-mo (29. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Genau das. Ich brauche kein 50er KB für das was ich hier fahre.



Ich kann verstehen, dass man nicht die gesamte Bandbreite benötigt, aber warum man deshalb den kompletten Antrieb austauscht kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...

Es "stört" doch nicht wenn man mit zu viel Bandbreite rumfährt und im Zweifel hat man halt noch einen Gang in "Reserve"...


----------



## zichl (29. August 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, dass man nicht die gesamte Bandbreite benötigt, aber warum man deshalb den kompletten Antrieb austauscht kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...
> 
> Es "stört" doch nicht wenn man mit zu viel Bandbreite rumfährt und im Zweifel hat man halt noch einen Gang in "Reserve"...


Vielleicht ist ihm die eagle einfach zu massig, Schaltwerk zu lang, alles einfach zu anfällig.


----------



## rms69 (29. August 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ihm die eagle einfach zu massig, Schaltwerk zu lang, alles einfach zu anfällig.



.. oder er braucht die 12fach nicht mehr, weil ..

https://www.e-bikes4you.at/e_bikes_oesterreich/nachruestsets-bionx-relo.html


----------



## demlak (29. August 2018)

oder jenes.. oder dieses.. oder oder oder.. spekuliert doch nicht, sondern fragt denjenigen.. im idealfall per PN.. denn mit schnäppchen hats ja nix mehr zu tun..


----------



## zichl (29. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> oder jenes.. oder dieses.. oder oder oder.. spekuliert doch nicht, sondern fragt denjenigen.. im idealfall per PN.. denn mit schnäppchen hats ja nix mehr zu tun..


Stimmt... Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (31. August 2018)

angeblich sollen die nur 23,5 innen haben, kennt die jemand:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/WTB-SpeedDi...l-Scheibenbremse-schwarz-32-Loch/162754114585


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. September 2018)

Habe mir die Race Face Aeffect bei CRC bestellt http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/..._dc|pcrid|255922767799|pkw||pmt||prd|531973DE
Da steht jetzt aber kein Modelljahr dabei Es ist zumindest schon mal nicht die 2018er von der Homepage...
Mir gehts um den integrierten Kurbelabzieher den ich gerne nachrüsten möchte, da steht bei bc zB "Aeffect ab 2016" dabei, nicht dass der dann nicht passt 

Ich wollte mich auch schon mal wegen der Montage schlau machen, verbaut ist aktuell ein Shimano BB MT800 Lager mit einem Spacer rechts in einem 73mm Tretlager mit einer Shimano FC-MT600 2-fach Kurbel. 
Muss ich bei der Race Face Aeffect jetzt noch Spacer verbauen und wenn ja wie viele* *
Habe auf der Race Face Homepage unter Aeffect nur diese Anleitung gefunden https://www.raceface.com/media/B10069_Aluminum_EXI_Crankset.pdf die mir aber nur für 2x10 und 3x9 ausgelegt zu sein scheint


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. September 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Habe mir die Race Face Aeffect bei CRC bestellt http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/race-face-aeffect-kurbelgarnitur/rp-prod146212?gs=1&sku=sku531973&pgrid=52410530786&ptaid=pla-419004915116&utm_source=google&utm_term=&utm_campaign=PLA+-+All+Products&utm_medium=base&utm_content=mkwid|sYcSZX8BI_dc|pcrid|255922767799|pkw||pmt||prd|531973DE
> Da steht jetzt aber kein Modelljahr dabei Es ist zumindest schon mal nicht die 2018er von der Homepage...
> Mir gehts um den integrierten Kurbelabzieher den ich gerne nachrüsten möchte, da steht bei bc zB "Aeffect ab 2016" dabei, nicht dass der dann nicht passt
> 
> ...


1xSpacer rechts bei 73, so stehts da...
Also dürftest du die Kurbel einfach umstecken können in dein vorhandenes Tretlager.
Bezüglich des Abziehers schreibt jemand in den Bewertungen , daß beim älteren Modell der Abzieher dabei war und jetzt dazugekauft werden muss.
Also dürfte der bc Abzieher auch passen, sofern es unbedingt der integrierte sein soll


----------



## xrated (1. September 2018)

Das ist bei mir 2017 und geht denke ich ohne irgendwelche extra Spacer. Bei mir war sogar noch ein Race Face Lager bei.
Man braucht eine M15/M22 Schraube wenn man den Abzieher nachrüsten möchte. Hab ich sogar noch daheim gefunden.


----------



## Auweh (1. September 2018)

Die Montageanleitung...


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. September 2018)

Auweh schrieb:


> Die Montageanleitung...


Soll uns was sagen? Das die Kurbel ins Innenlager gesteckt wird?
Ich denke, der Arbeitsschritt ist klar 
Es ging drum, ob beim xtype genauso gespacert wird wie beim ht II, wenn 73mm Gehäuse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenkelklopfer (2. September 2018)

Geiler thread..
Denunzianten werden belohnt (wehe es kommentiert einer im Schnäppchen thread - wird sofort dem Gruppenführer gemeldet!), aber gepostet werden dürfen:
Uvp als Vergleichspreis,
Offensichtliche eigenwerbung,
Preise ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (2. September 2018)

BBiker79 schrieb:


> Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x ....
> 
> Habe meine CONTEC Bremshebel von Brügelmann erhalten...
> 
> ...


Der ist auch geil. 4 Tage sind also „lahm“.
Es ist ein geiler reiche Leute Sport...


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. September 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Preise ohne Versandkosten.


Soll jetzt jeder die Versandkosten mit allen Optionen und fuer alle Regionen fuer dich raussuchen?


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (2. September 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Soll jetzt jeder die Versandkosten mit allen Optionen und fuer alle Regionen fuer dich raussuchen?


Wieso für mich, du Held?
Was für Regionen? Was für Optionen?
Meistens geht es um einen Artikel und dann steht da öfter mal der Preis ohne dass die Versandkosten genannt werden. Das wäre dann der Preis für die Region „ich wohne nah an dem Händler“. Da gibt man dann lieber den Versand nach Deutschland an, ist ja immerhin Mtb-News.DE.
Und überhaupt: Noch nie ne Schnäppchenseite gesehen?


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (2. September 2018)

Anto schrieb:


> *Leider häufen sich in letzter Zeit wieder die Meldungen bezüglich offtopic postings. Dabei sind die Regeln doch ganz einfach
> 
> Wiederholungstäter werden demnächst mit Verwarnungen und Sperrungen daran erinnert. Vielleicht lernen sie es dann....*


Jawohl, Herr Oberlenkerbandführer und Super-Erzieher! Schön zur Denunziation aufrufen und mit Strafen wedeln - so mag das der Kleingeist von heute.
Das gibts echt nur in anständigen, deutschen Foren..
Im Leben nix zu melden, aber Hauptsache Admin in nem Bike-Bravo-Forum.
„Wiederholungstäter“ ich lach mich schlapp. 
Und nun sperr mich und treib dir den Stock noch weiter in den na du weißt schon


----------



## jonalisa (2. September 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Wieso für mich, du Held?
> Was für Regionen? Was für Optionen?
> Meistens geht es um einen Artikel und dann steht da öfter mal der Preis ohne dass die Versandkosten genannt werden. Das wäre dann der Preis für die Region „ich wohne nah an dem Händler“. Da gibt man dann lieber den Versand nach Deutschland an, ist ja immerhin Mtb-News.DE.
> Und überhaupt: Noch nie ne Schnäppchenseite gesehen?


Das alles ist Deutschland,...
Deine Gedankden schrecken mich ab, zum Biken und auch sonst seid ihr hier in ITALIEN aber trotzdem herzlich willkommen.

Wenn ich lese was andere @Schenkelklopfer im Schnäppchenthread nebenan schreiben, wundert mich gar nichts mehr... und, dass solche Beiträge dann auch noch gelikt werden


----------



## Anto (2. September 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Jawohl, Herr Oberlenkerbandführer und Super-Erzieher! Schön zur Denunziation aufrufen und mit Strafen wedeln - so mag das der Kleingeist von heute.
> Das gibts echt nur in anständigen, deutschen Foren..
> Im Leben nix zu melden, aber Hauptsache Admin in nem Bike-Bravo-Forum.
> „Wiederholungstäter“ ich lach mich schlapp.
> Und nun sperr mich und treib dir den Stock noch weiter in den na du weißt schon



In einem Forum gibt es nun mal Strukturen, die auch auf einer gewissen Weise eingehalten werden sollten und müssen. Mal mehr, mal weniger "streng".
Der Schnäppchenthread war diesbezüglich schon immer kontrovers. Das wurde in der Vergangenheit auch alles mehrfach durchgekaut... Mach dir doch einfach mal die Mühe und lese das nach, dann kannst du auch mitreden oder es im Idealfall auch nachvollziehen 

Natürlich fallen dort Kommentare zu geposteten Links und nicht jeder User liest den Beitrag #1 auf der ersten Seite. Besonders neue Accounts oder Leute, die nur gelegentlich ins Forum schauen. Vollkommen klar und auch ok. 

Aber es gibt hier viele User, die die Regeln kennen. 
Und es gibt hier viele User, die die Regeln kennen und (teilweise auch provozierend) offtopic Kommentare posten um andere Mitleser, die den Thread abonniert haben zu nerven... usw.
Nur diese Zielgruppe ist *angemahnt*.


Abgesehen davon und auch generell: zu weit über 90% ist das Forum-Team im Hintergrund aktiv. Also je weniger ihr von uns hört, desto besser


----------



## kreisbremser (2. September 2018)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Das alles ist Deutschland,...
> Deine Gedankden schrecken mich ab, zum Biken und auch sonst seid ihr hier in ITALIEN aber trotzdem herzlich willkommen.
> 
> Wenn ich lese was andere @Schenkelklopfer im Schnäppchenthread nebenan schreiben, wundert mich gar nichts mehr... und, dass solche Beiträge dann auch noch gelikt werden


wenn die italiener zur demokratie zurückkehren, dann komm ich auch wieder vorbei.


----------



## jonalisa (2. September 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wenn die italiener zur demokratie zurückkehren, dann komm ich auch wieder vorbei.


Geht klar, ich erwarte dich im Apennin, im Trentino, im Val d'Aosta, in Finale, am Reschen, im Vinschgau, um Brixen, in den Dolomiten, am Gardasee, im Piemont, auf Sizilien und Sardinien, ... wo immer du willst.

Bei uns sind alle willkommen. Egal ob per Schiff oder per Bike.

Inzwischen viel Spaß im Flachland...


----------



## toastet (2. September 2018)

Ist Sommerloch oder eher Sommerdepression? Leute geht raus bei dem schönen Wetter und fahrt Rad, das hebt die Laune, statt im Forum zu mosern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (2. September 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Leute geht raus bei dem schönen Wetter und fahrt Rad, das hebt die Laune, statt im Forum zu mosern


----------



## jonalisa (2. September 2018)




----------



## beutelfuchs (2. September 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Da gibt man dann lieber den Versand nach Deutschland an, ist ja immerhin Mtb-News.DE.


Bestechende Logik


----------



## ForG (2. September 2018)

Scheiße, ich bin im Urlaub und hier im Forum geht die Post ab. Mist, immer dieses dämliche Biken zwischendurch!


----------



## platt_ziege (3. September 2018)

ForG schrieb:


> Scheiße, ich bin im Urlaub und hier im Forum geht die Post ab. Mist, immer dieses dämliche Biken zwischendurch!


haste keine reiserücktrittsversicherung und kannst einfach spontan abbrechen? genau für solche situationen sind sie doch wohl da...


----------



## paulipan (3. September 2018)

Servus,
ist das hier eine NON-Boost Kurbel?
Was für ein Innenlager benötige ich dazu?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...erm=MTB_News.de&utm_content=Editorial+Content


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

Es gibt an und für sich keine Boost/Non-Boost Kurbeln, das wird über den Offset des Kettenblatts geregelt. Bei RaceFace wird normal eins für beide Fälle genutzt, was genau zwischen den beiden Offsets liegt imho.


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2018)

paulipan schrieb:


> Servus,
> ist das hier eine NON-Boost Kurbel?
> Was für ein Innenlager benötige ich dazu?
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/race-face-aeffect-kurbelgarnitur/rp-prod146212?utm_source=affiliate-window&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=http://www.mtb-news.de&utm_term=MTB_News.de&utm_content=Editorial+Content


2. Frage bei der Kurbel:


Can I use this crankset on a boost 148 frame?



* Antworten *

Mitarbeiter
No this cannot be used with a boost 148 frame.
vor 6 Monaten
von
CRCGisela


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

@damage0099 ich bezweifel, dass das stimmt, aber mei, wenn CRC das behauptet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (3. September 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Es gibt an und für sich keine Boost/Non-Boost Kurbeln, das wird über den Offset des Kettenblatts geregelt. Bei RaceFace wird normal eins für beide Fälle genutzt, was genau zwischen den beiden Offsets liegt imho.


Danke. Was benötige ich denn für ein Innenlager? Passt das normale Sram GXP Innenlager?
Lässt sich bei der RF Kurbel auch ein Sram Direct Mount Kettenblatt montieren?


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2018)

decay schrieb:


> @damage0099 ich bezweifel, dass das stimmt, aber mei, wenn CRC das behauptet.


Gebe dir recht...


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

@paulipan RaceFace hat ein eigenes Directmount System, Cinch, SRAM lässt sich nicht montieren. Die Spindel bei der RF ist 24mm, keine Ahnung von GXP, aber könnte das eventuell nur 22mm sein? In deinem Fall würd ich dann halt bei SRAM bleiben.


----------



## paulipan (3. September 2018)

Und die hier? Passt hier ein GXP Innenlager, sowie die Sram Direct Mount Blätter?

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=11605#id=63558


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

Die Enduro-/Downhill Kurbel ist mit einer äußerst robusten 30 mm EXA+ Aluminium Achse ausgestattet, die nicht nur super stabil, sondern auch extrem verwindungssteif ist....

Eher nicht  Ich glaube e13 hat auch wieder einen eigenen Innenlagerstandard und Direct Mount. Und SRAM Direct Mount geht nur an SRAM Kurbeln


----------



## paulipan (3. September 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Die Enduro-/Downhill Kurbel ist mit einer äußerst robusten 30 mm EXA+ Aluminium Achse ausgestattet, die nicht nur super stabil, sondern auch extrem verwindungssteif ist....
> 
> Eher nicht  Ich glaube e13 hat auch wieder einen eigenen Innenlagerstandard und Direct Mount. Und SRAM Direct Mount geht nur an SRAM Kurbeln


Danke... It`a Drama....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasMayer (3. September 2018)

Ich habe momentan das gleiche problem wie du.

Es ist wirklich ein Drama.

Ich hätte gerne eine leichtere kurbel  aber ich blick da nicht wirklich durch.
Rocky mountain slayer, pressfit lager ,race face nx kurbel ,28er chinch mehr weiss ich noch nicht. Die beschreibung auf  der seite ist nicht so dolle.

Gruß


paulipan schrieb:


> Danke... It`a Drama....


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

@AndreasMayer bei RF Innenlager kommts drauf an ob Du 24mm oder 30mm Achse hast. Wenn 30mm kannst Du einfach zur Next R oder SixC greifen, an die kannst dann jedes RF Cinch Kettenblatt dranbauen. Wenn Du 24mm hast wirst nicht drumrumkommen es zu tauschen und ein 30er einzubauen (z.B. das RF PF Innenlager mit 30mm).

Ein Drama ists allemal, aber auch nicht so wild.


----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2018)

Ihr müsst 3 Sachen unterscheiden.

1. Aufnahme im Rahmen: Pressfit (Lager wird eingeptesst) oder BSA (Lager wird eingeschraubt)

2. Gehäusebreite im 4 Rahmen

Und dann 3. die unterschiedlichen Hersteller:

SRAM: GXP Lager an GXP Kurbeln (Welle 30 - 24 mm)
DUB Lager an DUB Kurbel (28,99mm)
BB30 an BB30 (30mm)

Directmount Ketzenblätter von unterschiedlichen Herstellern moglich, aber immer drauf achten: SRAM kompatibel

Race Face:

"altes"Format und Cinch (Unterschiede sind unterschiedliche Wellendurchmesser, Cinch hat 30 mm, sonst 24mm)

Kettenblätter gibt es auch von unterschiedlichem Herstellern, auch hier gilt drauf achten. für Race Face

Die Kettenblattaufnahme ist bei Race Face und SRAM nicht kompatibel

Shimano: Hollowtech Lager (24mm)

... und dann gibt es noch die unterschiedlichen Exoten, jeweils kocht da natürlich jeder sein eigenes Süppchen 

Wenn ihr selber montieren wollt müsst ihr noch drauf achten, welches Werkzeug für die Montage benötigt wird.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. September 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 2. Frage bei der Kurbel:
> 
> 
> Can I use this crankset on a boost 148 frame?
> ...



Weiter unten nochmal:






Es kommt halt dann tatsächlich noch auf die Rahmenkompatibilität an. Wenn die Kurbel zu schmal beim Q-Factor ist, dann kann sie tatsächlich an den Kettenstreben schleifen. Laut der Race Face Tabelle müsste die Kurbel einen Q-Factor von 173 oder 175mm haben. Race Face bietet die Aeffect anscheinend mit 5 verschiedenen Breiten an, aber CRC hat laut einer anderen Frage in den FAQ keine Ahnung, welche Version sie da eigentlich genau verkaufen ("Our supplier does not list the spindle width").


----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2018)

SRAM macht Boost über das Offset der Kettenblätter, RaceFace und Shimano haben Boost Kurbeln...


----------



## decay (3. September 2018)

@Martina H. ist imho nicht so, RF bietet sogar nur einen KB Offset an. Die Spindellänge ist für verschiedene Tretlagerversionen, z.B. Fatbikes etc.


----------



## AndreasMayer (3. September 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ihr müsst 3 Sachen unterscheiden.
> 
> 1. Aufnahme im Rahmen: Pressfit (Lager wird eingeptesst) oder BSA (Lager wird eingeschraubt)
> 
> ...



Danke erstmals. 

Bsa und hollowtech hatte ich schon einige verarbeitet und auch gewechselt. Aber das war auch bisher immer shimano da ist das einfach......
Gruß


----------



## Asko (3. September 2018)

bunseN2303 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/magura-mt5-scheibenbremsen-set-528592
> 
> 
> MT5 Set für 149 stat 222!!!



Das ist doch der ganz normale Straßenpreis.
3 sekunden googlen und direkt 2 mal günstiger gefunden:

146€ https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...-Magura-MT5-Bremsen-ohne-Scheiben--33625.html

147€ https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-MT5-Scheibenbremse-Set


----------



## hasardeur (3. September 2018)

Bike Discount bleibt trotzdem günstiger, da keine Versandkosten, bei den anderen 2 Anbietern aber 4,50€ bzw. 3,50€.


----------



## Asko (3. September 2018)

Das mag richtig sein, aber deshalb in den Schnäppchenthread zu posten den viele Leute aboniert haben muss nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (3. September 2018)

Na komm, vor paar Wochen war die Mt5 meines Erachtens noch teurer, 150€ hast gerade mal ne MT4 und ne MT5 für bekommen, aber kein MT5 Set 
Is jetzt nicht so verkehrt aufgehoben im Schnäppchen-Thread


----------



## Asko (3. September 2018)

Ist ja auch wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn man durch kurzes googlen den Preis gegencheckt und sieht das sie in einigen Shops annähernd das gleiche kostet


----------



## Nd-60 (3. September 2018)

man könnte es noch mit dem Bestpreis alam probieren. da geht vll noch was bei HS


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> man könnte es noch mit dem Bestpreis alam probieren. da geht vll noch was bei HS



Bei mir haben die die Portokosten von anderen Anbietern auf Nachfragen aufgeschlagen... Ca 3 Monate her.

DPD ist übrigens gerade nicht der beste Versender bei Bikediscount, gab da paar Probleme in letzter Zeit...

Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (3. September 2018)

.


----------



## greifswald (3. September 2018)

Naja, die werden auch aufgeschlagen, wenn es beim anderen Versender wg. Bestellhöhe Portofrei wäre...


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> man könnte es noch mit dem Bestpreis alam probieren. da geht vll noch was bei HS



Bei mir haben die Portokosten bei anderen Anbietern auf Nachfragen aufgeschlagen...

DPD ist übrigens gerade nicht der beste Versender bei Bikediscount,


k_star schrieb:


> logisch, oder?
> 
> steht das nicht sogar in den best-price bedingungen?




Ja, steht dort drin 

Aber die og Alternativen bezogen sich auf einen Preis zzgl Versandkosten und der Vorschlag BestPrice wäre damit hinfällig, daher mein Hinweis.

Grüße


----------



## freetourer (4. September 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> DPD ist übrigens gerade nicht der beste Versender bei Bikediscount,
> 
> 
> ...



Das kommt ja eher auf das entsprechende Zustell - Depot an.

In unserem Gebiet wurde jetzt der DHL - Paketversand an die DHL-Eigene Tochterfirma abgegeben - seitdem hingen 50% der an mich adressierten DHL - Pakete minimum 7 Tage im Depot fest oder wurden zur "Auslieferung mitgenommen" gescannt und danach direkt wieder im Depot eigelagert weil angeblich "Zustellung nicht möglich" oder "Einlagerung auf Wunsch des Empfängers". 

DPD Pakete erreichen mich hier immer extrem schnell und problemlos.


----------



## Banane1234 (4. September 2018)

Die MT5 gibt es schon das ganze Jahr für 70-75€/Stück inkl. Versandkosten. (Habe seit langem ein Auge darauf geworfen, daher in einer Preissuchmaschiene einen Wecker eingestellt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (4. September 2018)

Und halt immer wieder mal bei Mantel für 65, da muss man aber "manuell" gucken, da nicht gelistet bzw. dann Tagesangebot etc. nur wenige Stunden.


----------



## MisterXT (4. September 2018)

Bei RCZ gibt's grad Camelbaks im Angebot. Da ich es aus der Beschreibung nicht wirklich rauslesen kann: weiss jemand ob da die Trinkblasen schon mit dabei sind?
Oder ist das nur der nackte Rucksack?
Der hier: http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/catalo...blue-lime-punch-23520-1115405900/category/89/ z.B..


----------



## demlak (4. September 2018)

> Hydration Capacity: 100 oz / 3 L





> + 3L reservoir


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. September 2018)

+3l reservior steht ja bei Kapazität,  nicht als Lieferumfang. 
Geht nicht eindeutig aus der Beschreibung hervor, ob dabei oder nicht....


----------



## MisterXT (4. September 2018)

Seh ich wie Portex, deshalb die Frage.
Hat da schon mal jemand so was bestellt?


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. September 2018)

Tja, is blöd .Für 40 wärs n Schnapper, für 70 ohne Blase sicher nicht...
Den Rucksack gibts für 72,- bei funktionelles.de, da steht aber auch nicht ob die Trinkblase dabei ist...
Bei Rcz steht ja oft mal ein Vermerk"... not included", das fehlt hier....
Und die Beschreibung ist exakt wie bei funktionelles.de.. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (4. September 2018)

blenden wir für den Moment aus, dass der Artikel jetzt eh ausverkauft ist =)

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/c...blue-lime-punch-23520-1115405900/category/89/
da steht "Reservoir features". und dann eine Auflistung der Features. Im Bild ist auch was davon zu erkennen. 
Auch wenn wir von RCZ reden, sehe ich an der Stelle keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass die Trinkblase nicht dabei wäre.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. September 2018)

Ebenso. Bei der Google-Suche nach der Produktnummer (1115405900) findet man auch nur Angebote inklusive Trinkblase.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. September 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> blenden wir für den Moment aus, dass der Artikel jetzt eh ausverkauft ist =)



 egal. Camelbak-Trinkblasen eh kagge (zu reinigen /trocknen


----------



## MisterXT (4. September 2018)

Sauerei, zu langsam gewesen ...


----------



## Ghoste (4. September 2018)

Bei meinem K.U.D.U. War damals keine dabei. War dennoch ein Schnäppchen.
Hier ist es füfr mich auch unklar. Mit Blase wäre das natürlich super.


----------



## demlak (4. September 2018)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal hier bestellt?
> https://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/index.htm
> 
> Angeblich 1.000 CUBE Rahmen auf Lager.


Die Bewertungen in seinem eBay Shop sind recht eindeutig.

und bedenken:


> Verehrte Kundschaft Wir haben bis 24.9. geschlossen sind aber für Fragen erreichbar Grüße Karl Hiermeyer


----------



## isartrails (5. September 2018)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal hier bestellt?
> https://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/index.htm
> 
> Angeblich 1.000 CUBE Rahmen auf Lager.


@roudy_da_tree : Aber ja, mehrmals. Vertickert alles, was bei CUBE überproduziert liegen bleibt.
Bin auf diese Weise schon öfter an günstige Syntace-Vorbauten gekommen (CUBE gelabelt), sowie Cane Creek Steuersätze.


----------



## Ghoste (5. September 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> DT Swiss XMC 1200 Spline MTB-Laufradsatz (27,5 Zoll) für 799,-



Bei RCZ regelmäßig für 425€ +- zu bekommen


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. September 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bei RCZ regelmäßig für 425€ +- zu bekommen


Der gleiche LFRS?


----------



## Ghoste (5. September 2018)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Der gleiche LFRS?



Ja genau. Wobei die Beschreibung bei Stadler nicht ganz korrekt ist (es seiden die haben andere Felgen verbaut).
Die Innenmaulweite ist nicht ganz genau angegeben. Zum vergleich hier der Test und die Spezifikationen des LRS vom mtb-news Test.

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/05/13/dt-swiss-xmc-1200-test/

Habe den LRS selber bei RCZ für 425€ bestellt und bereits verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplesimson (5. September 2018)

Was ist denn ein guter Preis für die 1x11 slx m7000 Gruppe? Gabs mal bei RCZ für 150€ (suche in dem Thema hier) monmentan find ich nix unter 250..


----------



## platt_ziege (5. September 2018)

Anto schrieb:


> *Leider häufen sich in letzter Zeit wieder die Meldungen bezüglich offtopic postings. Dabei sind die Regeln doch ganz einfach *


es wäre toll, wenn die admins sobald sie in irgendwelchen freds rumhantieren, dies ganz kurz wie mit diesem deinen posting kund tun würden, denn ich hatte es irgendwo schonmal erwähnt, scheint dies der grund dafür zu sein, dass die abo funktion nicht funktioniert!
interessiert wie vieles andere den betreiber/programmierer ja leider nicht die bohne und so auch dieses mal wieder, nach deinem "berechtigten" eingriff in diesem fred, habe ich seitdem keine benachrichtung mehr bekommen (#215 war der letzte hinweis), was bei kurzweiligen schnäppchen natürlich mehr als nur ärgerlich ist, sondern im endeffekt kohle kostet.
vielen dank im voraus!!!
(scusi 4 ot)


----------



## decay (5. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> Sondern im endeffekt kohle kostet.



Überlegst Du Verdienstausfall einzuklagen?


----------



## hasardeur (5. September 2018)

Komplette Gruppe oder Upgrade Kit?


----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2018)

Mit Kurbel, ohne Bremse. Wie im Link, schätze ich mal


----------



## simplesimson (5. September 2018)

Ja, wie im Link. Also Trigger Kurbel Kettenblatt Tretlager Bowdenzug Schaltwerk Kassette und Kette.

das hier ist schon mal günstiger. ob sram oder shimano ist mir egal
https://www.actionsports.de/sram-komplettgruppe-nx-1x11-mit-gxp-kurbel-19709?c=298


----------



## Mr_Chicks (5. September 2018)

simplesimson schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein guter Preis für die 1x11 slx m7000 Gruppe? Gabs mal bei RCZ für 150€ (suche in dem Thema hier) monmentan find ich nix unter 250..



Kostet doch auch 229€ wie die NX von Actionsport


----------



## toastet (5. September 2018)

bei bc auch 229 die slx


----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2018)

200 bei bike discount aber ohne kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplesimson (5. September 2018)

oh ja 200 sind gut! die 229 vom link oben ist nicht mit der korrekten Kassette. die 11-46er kostet n zwanni mehr als die 11-36er.

Kettenblatt hab ich noch ein NarrowWide 32er von einem 1x10er Umbau übrig. Das sollte doch passen oder? Aber das sollte hier nicht groß thematisiert werden aber ein Ja oder Nein wäre super wenn s jemand weiß


----------



## sp00n82 (5. September 2018)

Dem Kettenblatt ist es egal, ob eine 10fach oder 11fach Kette drauf läuft, die sind innen gleich breit. Bei 12fach sagt SRAM, dass alte nicht kompatibel sind, aber das wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. September 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Überlegst Du Verdienstausfall einzuklagen?


wenns geht, ja.
alternativ kannst du mir auch gerne die differenz bezahlen, anscheinend gehörst du ja zu den zahllosen die es so dicke haben und gerne dafür anschaffen gehen.
deal?


----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2018)

Die slx Kurbel hat nen anderen Lochkreis


----------



## Steefan (5. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> gerne die differenz bezahlen


Weil jemand Dich auf die Absurdität Deines Postings hinweist, soll er Dir jetzt auch noch Kohle für was auch immer bezahlen???


----------



## aibeekey (5. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> anscheinend gehörst du ja zu den zahllosen die es so dicke haben



Hättest du eben was ordentliches gelernt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brewmaster (6. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wenns geht, ja.
> alternativ kannst du mir auch gerne die differenz bezahlen, anscheinend gehörst du ja zu den zahllosen die es so dicke haben und gerne dafür anschaffen gehen.
> deal?



Erkläre uns doch mal wovon Dein Leben abhängt?
Dafür das Du doch keine Regierungshure bist und für Happiness Werbung machst biste doch ziemlich arm dran.


----------



## fone (6. September 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Überlegst Du Verdienstausfall einzuklagen?


Ich hatte auch gerade "Schadensersatz" im Kopf.


----------



## ufp (6. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wenns geht, ja.
> alternativ kannst du mir auch gerne die differenz bezahlen, anscheinend gehörst du ja zu den zahllosen die es so dicke haben und gerne dafür anschaffen gehen.
> deal?


Hach, deine Armut kotzt mich an .

Spendenaufruf/Crowdfunding für platte Ziege, jetzt!


----------



## decay (6. September 2018)

Neulich wurden ja vor der Agentur für Arbeit Carbonbikes beschlagnahmt afair.


----------



## demlak (6. September 2018)

Was stimmt mit euch eigentlich nicht, dass ihr euch gemeinschaftlich immer wieder auf andere Leute einschießen müsst? 
Es glänzen dabei auch jedesmal die selben Leute mit ihrer geballten Sozialkompetenz.

Hier ist der SCHNÄPPCHEN-Laberthread.


----------



## Duke_do (6. September 2018)

Eventuell liegt es ja daran, das Nutzer kostenlose / freiwillige Angebote anderer als selbstverständlich ansehen und dann auch noch vollkommen überzogene Forderungen stellen.
Scheint aber in unserem Sozialstaat inzwischen üblich zu sein, dass einem ohne Gegenleistung alles zustehen muss.

Normalerweise halte ich mich ja aus so einem Mist raus, aber wenn es dann zu wild wird, platzt auch mir irgendwann der Kragen.

Schön wäre es, wenn die Menschen sich mal vor dem Posten Gedanken machen und überlegen, was sie selbst an Stelle des Gegenüber bereit wären zu geben (und das meine ich jetzt nicht nur hier, sondern überall)

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal für Off Toppic, aber es schmerzt schon, diese überzogene Erwartungshaltung lesen zu müssen.


----------



## simplesimson (6. September 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die slx Kurbel hat nen anderen Lochkreis


das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Gilt das nur für die SLX? die Sram NX hat doch auch nen 104er oder? Und 104 war doch auch bei 10fach oder? Ich bin total raus aus den ganzen Sachen. Hab das letzte mal 2014 Technik von Fahrrädern unter die Lupe genommmen. 
Wenn die SLX ihrer eigene Suppe kocht will ich die aus Prinzip nicht. 50 Euro billiger oder nicht. Dann wirds die NX Gruppe. Die kann doch ähnlich viel oder nicht


----------



## Ghoste (6. September 2018)

Lochkreis 96mm bei der M-7000 1X11.
2014/2015 war meinens Wissen auch die Umstellung von 104mm auf 96mm (auch bei den 2-fach Kurbeln z.B.).


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2018)

simplesimson schrieb:


> das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Gilt das nur für die SLX? die Sram NX hat doch auch nen 104er oder? Und 104 war doch auch bei 10fach oder? Ich bin total raus aus den ganzen Sachen. Hab das letzte mal 2014 Technik von Fahrrädern unter die Lupe genommmen.
> Wenn die SLX ihrer eigene Suppe kocht will ich die aus Prinzip nicht. 50 Euro billiger oder nicht. Dann wirds die NX Gruppe. Die kann doch ähnlich viel oder nicht


Sagen wir mal die Kurbeln der 1000er Gruppen, also die neuen 11-fach Shimano-Kurbeln, mindestens ab SLX aufwärts. Ist ein asymetrischer 96mm Lochkreis, der sich wohl recht gut für ovale Blätter eignet. Die Chinesen haben das zwar gemerkt und es gibt schon günstige Blätter dafür, ideal ist es aber trotzdem nicht.
Die NX-Kurbel hat einen 94er Lochkreis, also nochmal was Anderes (auch da gibts günstige Blätter).

Ich finde die Situation im Moment etwas schwer einzuschätzen. Die NX-Eagle ist gerade frisch auf dem Markt. Deren Kurbel kann auch mit directmount-Blättern und die Bandbreite ist nochmal größer. Wenn es sich ähnlich verhält wie mit der GX-Eagle, dürften die Preise da auch zeitnah fallen. 

Obs auch Auswirkungen auf die Preise der 11-fach Gruppen haben wird?


----------



## simplesimson (6. September 2018)

Hat sich was an der Kettenlinie verändert (mal vom BOOST abgesehen) oder kauf ich mir eine alte SLX kurbel im bikemarkt verkauf die neue SLX kurbel und fahr mein 32er Blatt 104er Lochkreis uaf der alten Kurbel mit der restlichen 1x11 Gruppe?

Warten auf eventuell günstige NX-Eagle ists mir nicht wert. ich würde am liebten wieder 2x10 fahren aber das GT Sanction hat keine möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (6. September 2018)

Falls du wirklich eine SLX Kurbel wie oebn beschreiben mit ovalem Kettenblatt, oder "rundem" suchst meld Dich via PN bei mir.. werden uns bestimmt einig..


----------



## platt_ziege (7. September 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Was stimmt mit euch eigentlich nicht, dass ihr euch gemeinschaftlich immer wieder auf andere Leute einschießen müsst?
> Es glänzen dabei auch jedesmal die selben Leute mit ihrer geballten Sozialkompetenz.


ach, lass den hochmütigen pupertären überfliegern doch ihren drang, sonst ham sie doch nix.
das ist ungefähr das gleiche, als wenn dich aufm kinderspielplatz der geilste der hosenscheisser dumm anmacht, das niveau in jeglicher hinsicht ist das gleiche und einzig einem müden belächeln wert. 
mir geht das nicht nur komplett am poloch vorbei, sondern ich bin ja ein befürworter derjenigen michels lebensinn "leben um zu arbeiten", denn diese ganzen leistungsträger die sich freuen wenn sie nach strich und faden verarscht und wie eine gans ausgenommen zu werden während sie anschaffen gehen, sind basis für mein lebensmodell, welches mich jeden tag gemütlich ausschlafen lässt


----------



## isartrails (8. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ...diese ganzen leistungsträger die sich freuen wenn sie nach strich und faden verarscht und wie eine gans ausgenommen zu werden während sie anschaffen gehen, sind basis für mein lebensmodell, welches mich jeden tag gemütlich ausschlafen lässt


 War was im Essen? 
Kommasetzung wär noch ein erstrebenswertes Ziel, das sich trotz gemütlichen Ausschlafens erlernen ließe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. September 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> War was im Essen?
> Kommasetzung wär noch ein erstrebenswertes Ziel, das sich trotz gemütlichen Ausschlafens erlernen ließe.


Hab ich das richtig gelesen, dass er es sich als Hartz IV Empfänger von den Steuergeldern der hart arbeitenden Bevölkerung gut gehen lässt? Wenn ja, ist es ganz schön dreist, das hier rein zu schreiben.


----------



## hasardeur (8. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ach, lass den hochmütigen pupertären überfliegern doch ihren drang, sonst ham sie doch nix.
> das ist ungefähr das gleiche, als wenn dich aufm kinderspielplatz der geilste der hosenscheisser dumm anmacht, das niveau in jeglicher hinsicht ist das gleiche und einzig einem müden belächeln wert.
> mir geht das nicht nur komplett am poloch vorbei, sondern ich bin ja ein befürworter derjenigen michels lebensinn "leben um zu arbeiten", denn diese ganzen leistungsträger die sich freuen wenn sie nach strich und faden verarscht und wie eine gans ausgenommen zu werden während sie anschaffen gehen, sind basis für mein lebensmodell, welches mich jeden tag gemütlich ausschlafen lässt



Solange du dabei für dich selbst sorgst und das nicht anderen überlässt, ist doch alles schick, sonst wäre es halt parasitär. Das gefällt auch nicht jedem.


----------



## Steefan (8. September 2018)

Ist meinem Ermessen nach ziemlich eindeutig.


platt_ziege schrieb:


> diese ganzen leistungsträger...sind basis für mein lebensmodell, welches mich jeden tag gemütlich ausschlafen lässt



Stört mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, da Ausschlafen auch nicht zu meinen erklärten Lebenszielen gehört. Und es mag noch sinnloser ausgegebenes Steuergeld geben... da sich jedes Mal drüber aufregen?


----------



## der-gute (8. September 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Osprey Rucksäcke https://www.evanscycles.com/en-de/o...gn-International&utm_medium=Email&S2REF=35584
> 
> Mit dem Code OSPREY20 gibt es 20% noch abgezogen



Leider schon vorbei...


----------



## Duc851 (8. September 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Leider schon vorbei...


Schau mal bei Wiggle. Ich hab mir grad den Osprey Escapist 32 für 68.50 gekauft (10€ Rabatt mit Code SUMMER24 für Neukunden... oder neue Mailadresse)
http://www.wigglesport.de/osprey-escapist-32-rucksack/


----------



## Asko (11. September 2018)

simplesimson schrieb:


> NX-Eagle Komplettgruppe (Antrieb, ohne Bremsen) für 307,50€
> 
> Ist damit nur ca nen 50er teurer als eine 1x11 Gruppe in vergleichbarer Qualität (SLX M7000). Hab sie nicht günstiger gefunden. Nur bedeutend teurer.
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-NX-Eagle-Komplettgruppe-1x12-DUB-X-SYNC-2-Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt





Bei RCZ gibts die NX Eagle heute als Tagesangebot, 253€ inkl. Versand

EDIT: Bei RCZ ist leider kein Innenlager dabei, kostet nochmal 25€ Extra.

*



			**Limited Stock
** Please note : Payment by credit card OR Paypal
Expecting delivery: 20 labour days after your payment
In order to pay with a credit card, please select PayPal as a payment method, then click on "I do not have an account on PayPal".

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> SRAM 2019 Chain NX1 EAGLE DUB 12sp (00.2518.031.000) = *15.99e instead of 28.04e*
> 
> SRAM 2019 Cassette NX EAGLE PG-1230 12sp 11-50 (00.2418.076.000) =* 62.99e instead of 106.36e*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. September 2018)

Die Continental crossKing Race Sport 29" Faltreifen für 12.50 bei bike Komponents sind echt in Ordnung für das Geld. Heute gekommen und den aufgeschlitzten bontrager xr1 Expert ersetzt. Hat gut gripp der conti


----------



## platt_ziege (12. September 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> War was im Essen?
> Kommasetzung wär noch ein erstrebenswertes Ziel, das sich trotz gemütlichen Ausschlafens erlernen ließe.


gääähn.
noch weitere so wertvolle äh kleinkarierte rechtschreibkommentare?


niconj schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gelesen, dass er es sich als Hartz IV Empfänger von den Steuergeldern der hart arbeitenden Bevölkerung gut gehen lässt? Wenn ja, ist es ganz schön dreist, das hier rein zu schreiben.


???
hart arbeitende? du meinst obszön sich ausbeutende!
und nein, offensichtlich hast du nicht (richtig) gelesen!


hasardeur schrieb:


> Solange du dabei für dich selbst sorgst und das nicht anderen überlässt, ist doch alles schick, sonst wäre es halt parasitär. Das gefällt auch nicht jedem.


korrekt. tu ich nicht, aber sollte man! aber das ist ein anderes thema ;-=


Steefan schrieb:


> Ist meinem Ermessen nach ziemlich eindeutig.
> Stört mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, da Ausschlafen auch nicht zu meinen erklärten Lebenszielen gehört.


ausgeschlafen hat der tag doch irgendwie mehr qualität ;-)


> Und es mag noch sinnloser ausgegebenes Steuergeld geben... da sich jedes Mal drüber aufregen?


das sowieso und recht hast du. das problem liegt an einer gänzlich anderen stelle, will aber niemand hören ;-)


----------



## Steefan (12. September 2018)

Für die (noch/auch) 9-fach-Fahrer (evtl. auch fürs Trekkingbike): Alivio-Kassette in 11-34 für 12,90

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/shimano-alivio-hg400-9-fach-mtb-kassette-/rp-prod119945


----------



## Skeletor23 (12. September 2018)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Ist aber mehr oder weniger Normalpreis und da würde ich eher die GX nehmen für auch gerade mal "nen 50er" mehr:
> https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/g...op=DE&ef_id=WzMqMAAABdtkDRN_:20180912081421:s
> 
> Wer Angst vor Ausland hat, kann ja per Nachname ordern.
> Und ja, wer 2018 noch keinen xD Freilauf hat, kann auch zur NX greifen, alles gut



kann ich mit ner GX ne NX Kasette fahren? Also Shimano Freilauf dann?


----------



## demlak (12. September 2018)

12fach Sram kannste halt mixen wie du willst..
und die NX-Kassette is die einzige davon, die halt auf einen Freilauf von Shimano passt.

Würde aber empfehlen noch im Board ein wenig querzulesen. In letzter zeit häufen sich die Beiträge über die Qualität der Eagle-Komponenten.


----------



## bs99 (12. September 2018)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> kann ich mit ner GX ne NX Kasette fahren? Also Shimano Freilauf dann?


Ja.
Zitat SRAM Seite:


> FEATURES/BENEFITS
> Compatible with 8-, 9- and 10-speed splined driver bodies.


https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/pg-1230-eagle-cassette

und


> Bei der NX Eagle bleibt sich SRAM treu und liefert mit der PG–1230 eine 12-fach-Kassette, welche auf normale 9-/10-fach-Freiläufe montiert wird. Das kleinste Ritzel hat hier bauartbedingt 11 und nicht 10 Zähne wie bei den XD-Kassetten.


https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/06/14/sram-nx-eagle-test-12-fach/#SRAM_NX_Eagle_Kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (12. September 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> 12fach Sram kannste halt mixen wie du willst..
> und die NX-Kassette is die einzige davon, die halt auf einen Freilauf von Shimano passt.


kann man denn schon was zu den qualitätsunterschieden sagen, oder ist hauptsächlich eher das gewicht?


> Würde aber empfehlen noch im Board ein wenig querzulesen. In letzter zeit häufen sich die Beiträge über die Qualität der Eagle-Komponenten.


ich nehme an du meinst mit tendenz zum negativen?


----------



## demlak (12. September 2018)

ich meine: selber lesen =)
(mein Informationsstand diesbezüglich ist recht klein und einseitig)


----------



## Flo7 (12. September 2018)

ups falsch hier...


----------



## isartrails (13. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> gääähn.


Was gibt's da zu gähnen? Du hältst dich doch für ausgeschlafen.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. September 2018)

Die Tage gabs bei RCZ mal einen Ghost 4x-Rahmen für günstig. Die Holde will ihn nich - wenn jemand anders will: 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1167543-ghost-the-hood-4x


----------



## timtim (17. September 2018)

Achtung beim Baron 29/2,4 Projekt , davon hab ich zwei Neue nacheinander innerhalb kurzer Zeit zerstört , wenig Luft (um die 1,3 bar)und impulsive Manöver mag der scheinbar nicht , Fahrer wiegt 75kilo.....ca
Die Reifen hatten jeweils nach einem „Manöver „ plötzlich Schlagseite ,innen etwas gerissen?!
Habe ihn jedesmal ersetzt  bekommen


----------



## rms69 (19. September 2018)

Kamelle schrieb:


> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...5194c4c58c5c5bd4a892ffdda4&channel=newsletter
> 
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...5194c4c58c5c5bd4a892ffdda4&channel=newsletter
> 
> ...




Vielleicht könnten wir etwas mehr Details zu deinen Schnäppchen bekommen um nicht alle links einzeln durchzusuchen!

*Dankeschön*!



Torsten schrieb:


> *Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!*
> 
> Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...
> 
> ...


----------



## aibeekey (19. September 2018)

Vielleicht überlegt er es sich in Zukunft zweimal ein Schnäppchen zu posten, wenn man sich dafür aich noch anmaulen lassen muss...


----------



## demlak (19. September 2018)

Überlegen vorm posten, find ich gut =)


----------



## decay (19. September 2018)

Guter Tip @Kamelle, die haben auch die Rocday Sachen etwas reduziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. September 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Bei Aldi Nord ab 24.9:
> 
> CYCLEMASTER
> Mini-Luftpumpe
> ...



Es gibt auch ganzen schwarzen Pfeffer und Unterhemden... ...als Notfallpumpe eher nicht tauglich, so wie die aussieht - lieber eine gute Lezyne kaufen! So etwas kann man im Notfall nicht brauchen.
Wie oft habe ich mich im Falle eines Plattfusses über solche Minipumpen geärgert, da sie klemmen, zu wenig Leistung bringen, oder einfach undicht sind!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. September 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ganzen *schwarzen Pfeffer und Unterhemden*... ...als Notfallpumpe eher nicht tauglich, *so wie die aussieht* - lieber eine gute Lezyne kaufen! So etwas kann man im Notfall nicht brauchen.
> Wie oft habe ich mich im Falle eines Plattfusses über solche Minipumpen geärgert, da sie klemmen, zu wenig Leistung bringen, oder einfach undicht sind!




Deine persönliche Erfahrung über genau diese Pumpe oder eher deine pers. Vorverurteilung weil bei Aldi vertrieben?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. September 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Deine persönliche Erfahrung über genau diese Pumpe oder eher deine pers. Vorverurteilung weil bei Aldi vertrieben?


Nein, ich werde mir die Pumpe anschauen und ggfs mein Urteil revidieren, aber ich habe schon sooo viele schlechte Pumpen gekauft...ich weiss wie die aussehen. Teleskopauszug, billiges Gummi des Schlauchs, geringer Kolbendurchmesser usw.

Eine Lezyne Alloy Drive kostet 30.-€. Die kauft man einmal in 10 Jahren.


----------



## decay (19. September 2018)

Ja Pumpen billig kaufen ist meistens eine ganz schlechte Idee  Die Modelle mit dem Schlauch und Presta-Schraubaufsatz hasse ich allerdings, zu oft schon selbst und bei anderen gesehen, wie sich beim Lösen der Ventilkern mit löst 

Bin jetzt bei der OneUp EDC gelandet, da pumpt man sich wenigstens nicht zu tode und ich hab neulich sogar nen tubeless Reifen damit wieder draufbekommen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. September 2018)

Finde den Preis sehr in Ordnung und meiner Erfahrung nach verkauft Aldi gerade bei solchen Saison Artikeln keinen absoluten Schrott und allemal besser als keine Pumpe dabei zu haben.

PS: Ich werde sie mir wahrscheinlich nicht holen (obwohl vielleicht für das Bike meiner Frau) ich habe selber eine Lezyne HV Drive im Einsatz und benötige die auch ab&an .


----------



## gamble (19. September 2018)

Persönliche Pumpenerfahrung: Die teure Minipumpe vom Blackburn war Schrott (eingelaufen, Riefen, zu wenig Hub, plötzliches Totalversagen, Teuer). Eine 5 Euro Pumpe (mit Schraubschlauch s.o.) ausm Discounter (Lidl) läuft als Pannenhelfer seit 2 Jahren stressfrei. Ich würde nicht alles pauschal verteufeln. Bei den Investitionssummen kann man sowas mal testen und sich ein eigenes Bild machen. Ein Manometer brauche ich unterwegs allerdings nicht.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. September 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Vielleicht überlegt er es sich in Zukunft zweimal ein Schnäppchen zu posten, wenn man sich dafür aich noch anmaulen lassen muss...


davon ist nicht auszugehen... womöglich verdient er mit


----------



## Laphroaig10 (19. September 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> die Continental Crossking RaceSport SilverLine 29" Faltreifen - Werkstattverpackung in 2.4 für 9,99 & 2.2 in für 12,50 wurden hier ja schon genannt, die aber glaube ich noch nicht:
> 
> *Continental Mountain King II SilverLine 29" Faltreifen - Werkstattverpackung*
> 
> ...



Vorsicht, sind nur die einfachen Faltreifen ohne Black Chili!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (19. September 2018)

Die sind aber immer noch günstig. Warum gibts eigentlich nur 29 so günstig?


----------



## Apollon (19. September 2018)

Wohin ist der Post mit dem Selle Italia slr XP fusion für 55 Euro verschwunden? Ist der einfach nur abgelaufen, oder war an dem Deal etwas faul? 
Habe mir einen bestellt, weil ich nach kurzer Recherche keinen günstigeren leichten Sattel gefunden habe


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> Wohin ist der Post mit dem Selle Italia slr XP fusion für 55 Euro verschwunden? Ist der einfach nur abgelaufen, oder war an dem Deal etwas faul?
> Habe mir einen bestellt, weil ich nach kurzer Recherche keinen günstigeren leichten Sattel gefunden habe


Böser böser E-Bay-Link. So ein Teufelszeug wollen wir hier nicht.


----------



## bobons (20. September 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Bontrager Rally Mips Helm - alle Farben, alle Größen
> 
> *119,99€ statt 149,99€*
> 
> https://www.liquid-life.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=bontrager+rally



10 € NL-Gutschein nicht vergessen.


----------



## toastet (20. September 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Bontrager Rally Mips Helm - alle Farben, alle Größen
> 
> *119,99€ statt 149,99€*
> 
> https://www.liquid-life.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=bontrager+rally






bobons schrieb:


> 10 € NL-Gutschein nicht vergessen.



Bei dem Laden sollte man eigentlich nix mehr kaufen...



> *Wie TURBOMATIK- Kunden durch Abmahnungen profitieren!*
> *Ein großes DANKESCHÖN an unseren Mitbewerber – die Zweirad Welt Neumann GmbH & Co. KG, Brilon und deren Abmahn-Anwalt Malte Mörger, Köln!*
> Wofür? Für die Belebung unseres Geschäfts durch die Abmahnung wegen einer veralteten Widerrufsbelehrung.
> 
> ...



https://dein-ebike.de/haibike-news/


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. September 2018)

sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (20. September 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> 10 € NL-Gutschein nicht vergessen.



Der geht leider nicht mehr, habe den Support angeschrieben.

"Aufgrund einer neuen Verordnung können wir diesen Nachlass nicht mehr zur Verfügung stellen"

Was auch immer das für eine Verordnung sein soll...


----------



## bobons (20. September 2018)

skell1987 schrieb:


> Magura MT5 ohne Zubehör zum schlanken Kurs von 35€
> 
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17795



Leider nur für vorne tauglich. Bremsleitung tauschen dürfte um 20 Euro kosten, falls mensch sie auch hinten einsetzen möchte.

Die passende MT4 Hinterrad-Variante mit 2-Finger-Hebel gibt es derzeit hier relativ günstig: https://www.ebay.de/itm/152688060610
Damit hat man für ca. 104 Euro inkl. Porto eine MT Trail Sport von 2016 mit 2-Finger-Hebel.
Die 2018er MT Trail Sport hat bereits den 1-Finger-HC-Hebel, liegt dafür aber bei ca. 150 Euro inkl. Porto.

Fragen bitte im Laberthread stellen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/page-407#post-15492746


----------



## demlak (20. September 2018)

skell1987 schrieb:


> Magura MT5 ohne Zubehör zum schlanken Kurs von 35€





Flo7 schrieb:


> Jetzt für 49€!


Solche Lockangebote sollten "bestraft" werden mit löschen des vermeintlichen Schnäppchens. grrrrr


----------



## mike79 (20. September 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Solche Lockangebote sollten "bestraft" werden mit löschen des vermeintlichen Schnäppchens. grrrrr


Passt schon...wenn man schnell genug ist


----------



## demlak (20. September 2018)

Hatte nicht mal einen Bedarf (würde vermutlich eh nicht noch mal Magura kaufen). Mich regen nur solche Lockangebote auf, die am Ende dazu führen, dass die Shops damit kostenlos Werbung platzieren.


----------



## freetourer (20. September 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Solche Lockangebote sollten "bestraft" werden mit löschen des vermeintlichen Schnäppchens. grrrrr



Genau - alles verbieten, löschen, sperren. Speziell dann wenn man selbst nicht zum Zug gekommen ist.



mike79 schrieb:


> Passt schon...wenn man schnell genug ist



Na dann .. - Glückwunsch an uns beide.


----------



## bobons (20. September 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Hatte nicht mal einen Bedarf (würde vermutlich eh nicht noch mal Magura kaufen). Mich regen nur solche Lockangebote auf, die am Ende dazu führen, dass die Shops damit kostenlos Werbung platzieren.



Ja, Christoph ist schon seit langem für sein hinterlistiges Guerilla-Marketing bekannt. Ironie aus. 

Dir wäre es also lieber, wenn die Shops alle dieselben Preise hätten, und das Geld, womit sie solche "Lockangebote" finanzieren, in ordinäre Werbung stecken würden?


----------



## demlak (20. September 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Ja, Christoph ist schon seit langem für sein hinterlistiges Guerilla-Marketing bekannt. Ironie aus.
> 
> Dir wäre es also lieber, wenn die Shops alle dieselben Preise hätten, und das Geld, womit sie solche "Lockangebote" finanzieren, in ordinäre Werbung stecken würden?


Woraus auch immer du das ziehst.
Das offensichtlichste wäre, ein Schnäppchen auch ein Schnäppchen sein zu lassen und den Preis wie er jetzt da steht, von Anfang an zu setzen oder ihn beim ersten Preis zu lassen. Aber hey.. es ist ja viel einfacher mir "propagieren von Gleichschaltung" unterzujubeln..

Und ob du nun mit Ironie, Vornamen und sonstigem kommst ändert sich daran nix.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. September 2018)

der UVP Preis ist auch von 79€ auf 109€ gestiegen, er hat sich einfach vertan/verkalkuliert und korrigiert.

Die Shimano SLX VR Komplett Bremse gibt es weiterhin für 19€ - ich glaube der shop ist meilenweit weg von "lockangebote"


----------



## demlak (20. September 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Mal ein Schnäppchen etwas anderer Art:
> Bis Sonntag gibt's 50% Rabatt (Economyclass) oder 100% Rabatt (Premiumclass) auf Fahrrad Gepäck bei Condor.
> Achtung, nur für die Ziele Mallorca, Antalya, Jerez de la Frontera und Reisezeiträume: 5. November bis 19. Dezember 2018; 14. Januar bis 31. März 2019.
> https://www.condor.com/de/entdecken/aktionen-specials/fahrrad.jsp



Gerne mehr solcher Schnäppchen! Auch wenn die Anzahl der Flüge im Aktionszeitraum EXTREM eingeschränkt ist.
(zB. Hannover->Spanien nur März 2019, nix im November bis Februar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (20. September 2018)

Was ein "Schnäppchen" ist, definiert offensichtlich jeder anders. Gefühlt 80 Prozent aller im Nachbarthread gemeldeten "Schnäppchen" regen mich nur auf, reizen mich bis zur Weißglut, lassen die Wut in mir aufsteigen über die offensichtliche "Dummheit" der veröffentlichenden Forenmitglieder, die offenbar nicht merken, wie sie der Wirtschaft auf den Leim gehen.

*Ommm*

Was soll ich nun machen?
- Abbestellen?
- Pille einwerfen?
- Wieder runterkommen?
- Oder einfach nur ignorieren...?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...
> Was soll ich nun machen?
> ...



Radeln gehn- 
und BTW, der "Wirtschaft" geht man nicht auf den Leim, die unterstützt man, damit Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden. Ich dachte, das wär dein Job  ?


----------



## scylla (20. September 2018)

[x] Schnäppchen für Pille ausfindig machen, im Schnäppchenjägerthread posten, Pille kaufen, Pille einwerfen


----------



## platt_ziege (20. September 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Bei dem Laden sollte man eigentlich nix mehr kaufen...
> https://dein-ebike.de/haibike-news/


was für parasitärer abschaum!
danke für die info. hab dort noch nie bestellt, aber werde es jetzt in zukunft natürlich auch nicht.



demlak schrieb:


> Und ob du nun mit Ironie, Vornamen und sonstigem kommst ändert sich daran nix.


 
dazu müsste ja auch erstmal schullschluss sein...


----------



## Deleted 171725 (20. September 2018)

Wieso bezeichnest du eigentlich dein-ebike.de als parasitären Abschaum(wenn man jetzt davon absieht, dass die ebikes verkaufen)? Hast du das was verwechselt?


----------



## Steefan (20. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was für parasitärer abschaum!



Der erste Parasit, der sich über andere Parasiten aufregt... wie gesagt: nix dagegen... aber etwas merkwürdig mutet das schon an.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (20. September 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> Wohin ist der Post mit dem Selle Italia slr XP fusion für 55 Euro verschwunden? Ist der einfach nur abgelaufen, oder war an dem Deal etwas faul?
> Habe mir einen bestellt, weil ich nach kurzer Recherche keinen günstigeren leichten Sattel gefunden habe



Laut DHL kommt meiner morgen an, werde berichten.

Keine Ahnung warum Ebay Links nicht erlaubt sind, zumal es ein großer Händler war.

Da hab ich hier schon komischere Shoplinks gesehen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. September 2018)

fuer die Lesenden stehts auf der 1. Seite 


Torsten schrieb:


> *Regeln:*
> 
> *Keine Ebay-Links, da diese meist nur kurzfristig aktiv sind*
> Gruß Torsten
> IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## aibeekey (20. September 2018)

Wäre nun die Frage, ob der übliche Ebay Link kürzer aktiv ist, als die RCZ Angebote verfügbar (oder die MT5 heute)...

Aber die Regeln hier im Thread sind eh hauptsächlich für Leute, die nix besseres zu tun haben, als böser Bulle zu spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (20. September 2018)

Deutschland, Land der Oberlehrer und Nörgler.... 
Aber egal, wenn's denen Spaß macht, bitteschön, gibt Gott sei Dank auch noch andere Teilnehmer hier im Forum und daher alles gut. 
Lasst uns einfach BIKEN...


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2018)

Ich poste ihn einfach nochmal hier. Das ist übrigens nicht mal ein zeitbegrenztes Angebot, sondern mit begrenzter Stückzahl. Und die wird sogar angegeben, momentan gibts noch 4.
Somit kann man das böse E-Bay-Angebot besser einschätzen als ca. 99% aller sonstigen Schnäppchen.


Selle Italia Sattel SLR XP Fusion 55€
https://www.ebay.de/itm/113245746519


----------



## Apollon (20. September 2018)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Laut DHL kommt meiner morgen an, werde berichten.



Soweit ich herausfinden konnte, steht das "XP" im Namen für Extra Polsterung. Ich gehe nach Angaben von anderen Slr XP Sätteln davon aus, dass der Sattel etwa 180 und nicht 160 Gramm wiegen wird. Trotzdem für das Geld recht leicht (spart im Vgl zu meinem alten Sattel dann 120 Gramm) und passt hoffentlich zu meinem Hintern


----------



## jr.tobi87 (20. September 2018)

Apollon schrieb:


> Soweit ich herausfinden konnte, steht das "XP" im Namen für Extra Polsterung. Ich gehe nach Angaben von anderen Slr XP Sätteln davon aus, dass der Sattel etwa 180 und nicht 160 Gramm wiegen wird. Trotzdem für das Geld recht leicht (spart im Vgl zu meinem alten Sattel dann 120 Gramm) und passt hoffentlich zu meinem Hintern



Sehe ich auch so, selbst wenn es die 180gr Variante ist, optisch wie preislich top.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (20. September 2018)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> fuer die Lesenden stehts auf der 1. Seite



Wenn ich schnell ein Schnäppchen poste lese ich nicht erst noch von Seite 1 bis zum Ende...sorry.

Das Argument ist ein Stück weit nachvollziehbar, die volle Transparenz bei irgendwelchen Shops ist aber auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## xxxT (20. September 2018)

also ,dat topeak alien 3 kam letztens an für 28,90 , nee ich habe gar kein canyon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (20. September 2018)

Zurück zum Thema?

Hat jemand eine Everve BiB-Short, und kann sagen, wie die im Vergleich zu anderen Marken ausfallen?
Hab bei Pearl Izumi L, bei Vaude und POC M.
Und ob sich die "tech" im Vergleich zur "one" lohnt.


----------



## demlak (20. September 2018)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schnell ein Schnäppchen poste lese ich nicht erst noch von Seite 1 bis zum Ende...sorry.


Ohne jetzt rumstänkern zu wollen.. aber das Minimum beim Beteiligen in einem Forum ist halt die Gepflogenheiten wahr- und hinzunehmen. In Foren sind das meist grundsätzliche Herangehensweisen die im Eingangsposting deklariert werden. Ist halt kein Twitter, Facebook, etc. bei dem einfach nur rausgehauen wird, ungeachtet dessen, ob es jemanden interessiert, stört, tangiert, etc. blah.. Foren haben nun mal ihre eigene Struktur, die weit von besagten Portalen abweicht. In Foren geht es viel häufiger um einen gemeinsamen Nenner, als es z.B. bei Selbstdarstellungsplatformen der Fall ist.
Soll kein Vorwurf oder so sein.. habe gerade nur das Gefühl, dass es an der Stelle mal erwähnt sein sollte.

just my 2 cent


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. September 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Genau - alles verbieten, löschen, sperren. Speziell dann wenn man selbst nicht zum Zug gekommen ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Na dann .. - Glückwunsch an uns beide.


Ob man das bei einer MT5 so sagen kann.


----------



## freetourer (21. September 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ob man das bei einer MT5 so sagen kann.



Definitiv - fahre an einem Rad bereits MT5 seit über einem Jahr. - Ausser Belagswechsel nie was machen müssen.

Beste Bremse, die ich je hatte (eigentlich auch schon alles durchprobiert: Shimano von Deore bis XTR, SRAM/Avid Guide, Code, etc , Hope, ...).


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. September 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Definitiv - fahre an einem Rad bereits MT5 seit über einem Jahr. - Ausser Belagswechsel nie was machen müssen.
> 
> Beste Bremse, die ich je hatte (eigentlich auch schon alles durchprobiert: Shimano von Deore bis XTR, SRAM/Avid Guide, Code, etc , Hope, ...).


Ich war mit der MT5 nicht so zufrieden aber so hat jeder seine Vorlieben. Nach einer Fahrt gestern bin ich erstmal Cura Fan. Mal sehen wie wartungsarm die bleibt. Die Hope Tech 3 E4/V4 Kombi kommt nun auch weg. Eine gescheite Bremse für einen zu finden, ist wie den richtigen Sattel auszuwählen. Das endet irgendwie nie.


----------



## toastet (21. September 2018)

Naja, hängt dann eher an sehr speziellen nahezu unumsetzbaren persönlichen Vorlieben, wenn sowas ewig dauert oder nie endet. 

99,9% der MT5/7-Besitzer sind ja zufrieden bis sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Apollon (21. September 2018)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, selbst wenn es die 180gr Variante ist, optisch wie preislich top.



Habe meinen gerade abgeholt. Wiegt laut Küchenwaage 168 Gramm (laut Sattelaufdruck soll er 165 wiegen). Wirkt auf mich nicht wie ein Premium Sattel, da sich die Unterseite sehr nach Plastik anfühlt, die Sattelstreben nach Rohmaterial und der Aufdruck auf dem Leder nicht nach Premium aussehen. Allerdings habe ich richtig teure Sättel (zb Tune Speed needle) noch nie in den Händen gehabt.
Ich denke, für den Preis und das Gewicht geht er voll in Ordnung, außerdem muss er zum Hintern passen


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. September 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Naja, hängt dann eher an sehr speziellen nahezu unumsetzbaren persönlichen Vorlieben, wenn sowas ewig dauert oder nie endet.
> 
> 99,9% der MT5/7-Besitzer sind ja zufrieden bis sehr zufrieden.


Worauf beruht deine Aussage? Gibt es da eine Statistik? Sollten die 0.01% sich hier etwa alle im Forum rumtreiben?


----------



## --- (23. September 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Sollten die 0.01% sich hier etwa alle im Forum rumtreiben?


0,1%.



toastet schrieb:


> 99,9% der MT5/7-Besitzer sind ja zufrieden bis sehr zufrieden.


Darfst halt nicht vergessen das es viele Leute gibt die es überhaupt nicht merken wenn ein Defekt vorliegt.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2018)

Aldi Luftpumpe: hab die grad beim Kauf der Feinripp Unterhemden angeschaut. 
Müll! Viel zu klapprig, zu viele Dichtungen. Total sinnlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (24. September 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aldi Luftpumpe: hab die grad beim Kauf der Feinripp Unterhemden angeschaut.


du kannst uns hier doch ruhig die wahrheit sagen: es ging um die feinripp unterhosen!


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> du kannst uns hier doch ruhig die wahrheit sagen: es ging um die feinripp unterhosen!


Ach ich steh immer wieder davor und überlege. Aber Anprobieren geht vor Ort ja nicht.


----------



## demlak (24. September 2018)

das geht schon...


----------



## Asko (24. September 2018)

Gibt gerade ein paar ganz nette Angebote bei BC.

zB das GX EAGLE E-Bike Upgrade Kit (GX Schaltwerk, GX Schalthebel, GX Kette und* NX* Kassette) für 189€, deutlich günstiger als reine NX Upgrade Kits. https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...rigger-E-Bike-Upgrade-Kit-Modell-2018-p65519/

Auch das ZEE Bremsenset für 165€ ist gut. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/ZEE-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M640-p45520/


----------



## retrogroup (24. September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

seht Ihr einen Haken? Ich weiß ist eine 2018er mit Fit4 und es gibt mittlerweile einen Nachfolger mit Grip2. Abgesehen davon scheint mir das ein wirklich gutes Angebot. Das Dekor lässt sich ja anpassen.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...27,5-factory-160-hsc-lsc-tapered-boost-785747


----------



## Phi-Me (24. September 2018)

Diesti schrieb:


> Hab meine schon erhalten, und die hat extremes Buchsenspiel im Neuzustand! RCZ Meldet sich auch auf englische Nachfrage seit einer Woche nicht



Ist das bei einer Formula nicht durch die flexiblen Buchsen gewollt?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2018)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> seht Ihr einen Haken? Ich weiß ist eine 2018er mit Fit4 und es gibt mittlerweile einen Nachfolger mit Grip2. Abgesehen davon scheint mir das ein wirklich gutes Angebot. Das Dekor lässt sich ja anpassen.
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-racing-36-k-float-27,5-factory-160-hsc-lsc-tapered-boost-785747


 Gabs nicht bei RCZ die selbe für 499€ oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## platt_ziege (24. September 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Gabs nicht bei RCZ die selbe für 499€ oder täusch ich mich da?


war glaub ich nur ne 140er


----------



## platt_ziege (24. September 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> das geht schon...


das stimmt, aber wenn er sich hier schon nicht traut überhaupt das wort in den mund zu nehmen, wird es sich bestimmt nicht nackich in der tk abteilung machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (24. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> das stimmt, aber wenn er sich hier schon nicht traut überhaupt das wort in den mund zu nehmen, wird es sich bestimmt nicht nackich in der tk abteilung machen





Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Gabs nicht bei RCZ die selbe für 499€ oder täusch ich mich da?




boost? 2018? Kashima?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2018)

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...-boost-15x110mm-tapered-black-910-20-419.html

Müsste die sein
Code: RCZTFR
Nur noch heute gültig

Ok, ist doch diese:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/f...-boost-15x110mm-tapered-black-910-23-653.html

Die 160mm Kashima war ein anderer tag und sofort ausverkauft...
Sorry


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2018)

.


----------



## discordius (24. September 2018)

Die Gabeln bei rcz sind die E-Bike-Gabeln, also eher unattraktiv.


----------



## JDEM (24. September 2018)

discordius schrieb:


> Die Gabeln bei rcz sind die E-Bike-Gabeln, also eher unattraktiv.



Die 36er hat dann zum Beispiel ne 34er Fit4 Kartusche verbaut - lässt sich also z.B. nicht auf Grip2 umbauen.


----------



## Ringmaul (25. September 2018)

--- schrieb:


> 0,1%.
> 
> 
> Darfst halt nicht vergessen das es viele Leute gibt die es überhaupt nicht merken wenn ein Defekt vorliegt.


Gibt auch viele Leute, die einen Defekt hatten und nicht verstehen, dass sie eben Pech hatten.
Die heulen dann so lange herum, bis sie selber glauben, dass das Produkt schlecht ist und es auf keinen Fall Pech gewesen sein kann und dann gibts ein paar ganz Arme, die das auch noch glauben.
Und wenn’s mal rationalen Widerspruch gibt, wird behauptet: es gibt noch viel mehr Defekte, aber merkt halt keiner, weil kaum einer so schlau ist wie ich“.



Wolfplayer schrieb:


> fuer die Lesenden stehts auf der 1. Seite



Trotzdem Schwachsinn, die meisten ändern Angebote, sind auch schnell wieder vorbei.
Hat überhaupt völlig unmoderne und willkürlich Regeln der thread.
Uvp als Vergleichspreis, das ist, als ob man die Hersteller und Händler darum anbettelt, einen zu verarschen..
Versandkosten müssen nicht erwähnt werde usw..
Müsste der oder die Mods mal seine stolz schlucken und von Schnäppchenseiten lernen, was Sinn hat und was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (25. September 2018)

Race Face kurbeln zu Schnäppchen Preisen bei RCZ, zB die Turbine für 99€
Next SL G4 für 279€



Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZRFC * correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.


----------



## demlak (25. September 2018)

ich kann nur noch mal dazu raten nicht die emails von RCZ zu kopieren. Durch die hier veröffentlichten Links kann man die Mailadresse von dir rausbekommen und auch deinen Newsletter damit abbestellen. Und die Mailadresse ist wohl auch schon mal 50% deines Logins bei RCZ für Bestellungen etc..


----------



## demlak (25. September 2018)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt völlig unmoderne und willkürlich Regeln der thread.
> Uvp als Vergleichspreis, das ist, als ob man die Hersteller und Händler darum anbettelt, einen zu verarschen..
> Versandkosten müssen nicht erwähnt werde usw..
> Müsste der oder die Mods mal seine stolz schlucken und von Schnäppchenseiten lernen, was Sinn hat und was nicht.


Schön gezeigt, dass du über etwas meckerst, dass du nicht mal gelesen hast. In den Regeln steht nix von UVP.. und die Mods löschen tatsächlich relativ wenig, gemessen an den Regeln. Von aktuell 24 Posts auf der letzten Seite in dem Thread haben z.B. 5 keinen Preis angegeben (kein Gemecker meinerseits, sondern nur eine Feststellung zur untermauerung, dass die Mods nicht jeden Kleinscheiß moderieren).


----------



## aibeekey (25. September 2018)

Wupps. Da war ja was. Komplett vergessen die Thematik. Danke


----------



## nosaint77 (26. September 2018)

Chilllenzski schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine Pike RCT3 Dual Position Air gebrauchen kann und Amazon Prime Mitglied ist
> https://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Federgabel-schwarz-glänzend-00-4019-229-005/dp/B00V8SGMK0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1537818549&sr=8-3&keywords=pike+rct3&th=1&psc=1
> 
> Bei der Größenauswahl muss konisch angeklickt werden, dann steht die entsprechende Bezeichnung da drunter.
> 27,5" und 160mm, Farbe weiß, RockShox Modellnr. 00.4019.230.003



Nimmer gültig, hab die letzte ergattert


----------



## Asko (1. Oktober 2018)

Bei Amazon gibts eine alte X9 Kurbel (170mm,GXP,22/36(?)) für 54,07€
https://smile.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JYD7RY6/


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. Oktober 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und alternativ dazu der Fox Proframe Helm bei Alltricks ab 159,99€ versandkostenfrei.
> 
> https://www.alltricks.de/Kaufen/Fox+proframe+
> 
> Meist wird der Helm zum UVP (270€) verkauft, manchmal für 180€, selten drunter.



Da gibts den Proframe „Mink“, „Drafter“,  „Nerz“ und „Moth“
Für was stehen diese Bezeichnungen? Modelljahr?
Farbe ists eher nicht.


----------



## Jierdan (1. Oktober 2018)

Kriegt jemand die Mattoc Comp bei RCZ tatsächlich auf die angegebenen 209.99€ aus dem Newsletter? Bei mir kommen mit dem Code immernoch 293.99 raus.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Oktober 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Da gibts den Proframe „Mink“, „Drafter“,  „Nerz“ und „Moth“
> Für was stehen diese Bezeichnungen? Modelljahr?
> Farbe ists eher nicht.



Doch, es sind die Farben.


----------



## Joker2980 (4. Oktober 2018)

Hey suche noch 10%oder mehr auf Mountainbikes bei Fahrrad xxl oder bei Bike 24. Weiss da jemand was? Ich weiss das es schwer wird aber fragen kann man ja mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (4. Oktober 2018)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Hey suche noch 10%oder mehr auf Mountainbikes bei Fahrrad xxl oder bei Bike 24. Weiss da jemand was? Ich weiss das es schwer wird aber fragen kann man ja mal


---> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/page-18#post-15516055


----------



## Joker2980 (4. Oktober 2018)

Oh super Danke


----------



## Blacksheep87 (6. Oktober 2018)

powstria schrieb:


> wo wir grad beim Proframe sind:
> 
> *edit: nicht mehr aktuell*
> *Fox Proframe Mink Helmet Women (!!) Pine 2018 *in Large für 130,27€
> ...



Ich schick ihn zurück, m passt doch besser, weiß aber nicht ob der dann wieder mit dem Angebotspreis verkauft wird.

Wenn ihn wer will: Amazonpreis + ~10€ Versand( jenachdem was es wirklich kostet)


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2018)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> RockShox Lyrik RCT3 Debon Air 27,5+/29 Zoll Federgabel - 150mm - 51mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Ultimate - 15x110mm Boost - schwarz
> 
> 679 €
> 
> ...



Wenn man warten kann, bekommt man die auch gut 200€ günstiger ..


----------



## Tony- (6. Oktober 2018)

Hat nicht BC im letzten Herbst großes OEM Federgabelausverkauf gehabt? Waren auf jeden Fall gute Schnapper dabei.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Oktober 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hat nicht BC im letzten Herbst großes OEM Federgabelausverkauf gehabt? Waren auf jeden Fall gute Schnapper dabei.


Oja


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Oktober 2018)

Kann vielleicht jemand ein Feedback zu diesen Schuhen geben?
https://www.sportpursuit.com/catalo...uIiwicGFnZSI6MSwicGFnZVNpemUiOjQyLCJwb3MiOjl9


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Oktober 2018)

Link linkt nicht


----------



## hardtails (7. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Link linkt nicht


510 Access


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Oktober 2018)

Bwi mir linkt der Link, aber ich soll mich da erst anmelden bevor ich was von der Seite sehe. Ich gebe doch nicht meine Mail-Adresse ein wenn ich nur gucken will


----------



## kartoffelbrot (7. Oktober 2018)

Verflixt, jetzt hab ich das Saint-Bremsen-Set-Angebot bei BC (249 €) verpennt. Freue mich, wenn das jemand zum gleichen Kurs entdeckt ...


----------



## BigJohn (7. Oktober 2018)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht jemand ein Feedback zu diesen Schuhen geben?
> https://www.sportpursuit.com/catalo...uIiwicGFnZSI6MSwicGFnZVNpemUiOjQyLCJwb3MiOjl9


Was genau interessiert dich denn? Ist ein gemütlicher Schuh, der sehr viel Grip liefert und beim Laufen gut dämpft. Natürlich nicht so steif wie ein eher abfahrtsorientierter Schuh


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. Oktober 2018)

Die Schnäppchen Werbung is mal geil


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was genau interessiert dich denn? Ist ein gemütlicher Schuh, der sehr viel Grip liefert und beim Laufen gut dämpft. Natürlich nicht so steif wie ein eher abfahrtsorientierter Schuh


Na, das hört sich doch gut an - Danke!


----------



## rms69 (8. Oktober 2018)

... und auch wenn es keiner mehr lesen will ...



Torsten schrieb:


> *NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort angeboten wird! Also Bezeichnung und den Schnäppchenpreis!*
> IBC-Forum-Team





delfinsurfer schrieb:


> auch wenn es keiner hören will.der winter naht.
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=16854


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (8. Oktober 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hierher gehört ab sofort das Gelaber ala "Dortwürdeichniewasbestellen"- bis "Taugtdasüberhauptwas" aus dem Schnäppchenjägerthread...
> 
> Schießt los



Ich dachte, hier wird gelabert?


----------



## aibeekey (8. Oktober 2018)

rms69 schrieb:


> ... und auch wenn es keiner mehr lesen will ...



Ich hoffe sowas treibt immer mehr Leute dazu, einfach die Schnäppchen sofort in den laberthread zu posten.

Dann kann der offizielle Schnäppchenthread schön langsam vor sich hin vegetieren und der ganze Quatsch nimmt mal wieder normale Züge an.

Leute dafür kritisieren, dass sie ein Schnäppchen Posten ist ja wohl total daneben. Vollkommen egal ob das jetzt den Regeln entspricht oder nicht.
Solche Leute gehen sicher auch nachts um 3 nur bei grün über die Ampel obwohl weit und breit kein Auto kommt...


----------



## fone (8. Oktober 2018)

Den Zusammenhang mit der grünen Ampel verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber sonst stimme ich gerne zu.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Oktober 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sowas treibt immer mehr Leute dazu, einfach die Schnäppchen sofort in den laberthread zu posten.


Oooder man geht dazu über, das Unterforum so zu nutzen, wie es jetzt eigentlich gedacht, aber nie so wirklich kommuniziert wurde:



scylla schrieb:


> Hinweis:
> probiert doch mal die neue Schnäppchenjäger Funktion hier im Unterforum aus!


----------



## aibeekey (8. Oktober 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang mit der grünen Ampel verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber sonst stimme ich gerne zu.



In dem Sinne: regeln über alles zu stellen. Auch wenn es Situationen gibt, in denen sie absolut nicht sinnvoll sind. Nachts um 3 auf grün warten obwohl kilometerweit kein Auto zu sehen ist, halte ich nicht für sinnvoll 

Lieber habe ich ein Schnäppchen, welches nicht den Regeln entspricht, als gar keins.


----------



## fone (8. Oktober 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> In dem Sinne: regeln über alles zu stellen.


Ich glaub halt, diesen Leuten geht es gar nicht um die Regeln an sich, sonder einzig und allein darum, andere Leute maßregeln zu können.


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Oooder man geht dazu über, das Unterforum so zu nutzen, wie es jetzt eigentlich gedacht, aber nie so wirklich kommuniziert wurde:



Geeenau, es wäre fein, wenn die Funktion mal angenommen würde 
Dann könnte zum einzelnen Schnäppchen gelabert werden was das Zeug hält, und trotzdem müsste sich niemand mehr über Unübersichtlichkeit oder Gelaber beschweren


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Geeenau, es wäre fein, wenn die Funktion mal angenommen würde
> Dann könnte zum einzelnen Schnäppchen gelabert werden was das Zeug hält, und trotzdem müsste sich niemand mehr über Unübersichtlichkeit oder Gelaber beschweren


Wenn ihr das wollt, dann müsst ihr das halt auch mal entsprechend ankündigen bzw. durchsetzen. So eine kleine Bemerkung im Laberthread geht einfach unter, aber wenn ihr jetzt z.B. radikal den Schnäppchenthread schließen würdet, dann würde jeder, der fragen will, was denn da los ist, zwangsläufig auf die "Neues Angebot eintragen" Funktion stoßen, wenn er einen neuen Thread aufmachen will.

So wie es jetzt ist, wird sich da nichts ändern.


----------



## aibeekey (8. Oktober 2018)

Hahaha. Interessante Idee. Ich freu mich schon wenn die ganzen Leute dann Amok laufen, die ein Abo haben. Das sind ja angeblich die, wegen denen alles so streng gehandhabt wird mit der laberei.

Wenn's dann für jedes Schnäppchen nen neuen Thread gibt, war es das mit dem Abo 
Oder kann man auch einen Forenbereich abonieren? Hoffentlich nicht


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Oktober 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Oder kann man auch einen Forenbereich abonieren? Hoffentlich nicht


Doch, natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Geeenau, es wäre fein, wenn die Funktion mal angenommen würde
> Dann könnte zum einzelnen Schnäppchen gelabert werden was das Zeug hält, und trotzdem müsste sich niemand mehr über Unübersichtlichkeit oder Gelaber beschweren


SO ein Unsinn, da kann man dann in 10 Jahren nachgucken was vorgestern Schnäppchen war. So etwas nur mit automatischer Löschfunktion!


----------



## culoduro (8. Oktober 2018)

Ein dem gesunden Menschenvertrag angepasster Gebrauch von Schnäppchen Thread und Schnäppchenjäger Thread reicht doch auch!!

z.B. im Schnäppchen Thread nur Schnäppchen posten, aber der Link reicht auch. Wir sind alle erwachsen, für einen auf die Minute aktuellen Preisvergleich kann jeder von uns Google anwerfen. Viele von uns Schnäppchen Jägern haben doch eh die ungefähren Preisniveaus von Artikeln parat, die wir suchen.

Und wenn mal der Name des Artikels fehlt - meine Güte. Dann klickt man halt auf das Link und sieht selbst.
Das Schnäppchen von @delfinsurfer war ein sehr gutes Schnäppchen, da gibt es nun wirklich gar nichts zu meckern.

Und wenn die Admins was tun möchten, dann sollen sie doch einfach die sperren, die im Schnäppchenjägerthread mehr als dreimal gelabert haben.


----------



## null-2wo (8. Oktober 2018)

ich freu mich schon auf 120 RCZ-Threads und unzählige Seiten Diskussion über Lidl-Montageständer


----------



## imun (8. Oktober 2018)

*Ernsthaft jetzt: *
gibt es mal wieder gute Angebote zwecks 29“ Boost Federgabel bei RCZ oder Probikeshop???


----------



## demlak (8. Oktober 2018)

ein thread pro schnäppchen bedeutet auch, dass jedes schnäppchen bei jedem neuen posting, in der liste nach oben wandert. es wäre total unübersichtlich. Ein abo für das gesamte Unterforum wäre die einzige möglichkeit um hier eine Reihenfolge reinzubringen, bei der man nicht mit uraltem scheiß genervt wird.

Hinzu kommt, dass es auch einfach blödsinn is, für einzelne Schnäppchen jeweils einen Thread zu haben. Ein Grundprinzip ist doch, dass es zu jedem Thema hier unterforen gibt. in diesen Unterforen wird über Produkte diskutiert. Wenn jetzt Produktdiskussionen auch noch im Schnäppchenforum stattfinden, wird die bereits recht unübersichtliche Diskussion zu einzelnen Produkten noch weiter gestreut. Zu dem zusätzlichen Unterforum kommt dann auch noch hinzu, dass es dann zeitlich auch weiter gestreut wird, denn ein Schnäppchen kommt ja durchaus auch mehrmals vor. Sollen dann alle paar Monate neue Diskussionen zum selben Produkt kommen?

Ich versteh ja die Idee, die dahinter steckt. Am Ende bringts aber mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Im übrigen auch mehr Aufwand für die Moderation =)


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Oktober 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> ein thread pro schnäppchen bedeutet auch, dass jedes schnäppchen bei jedem neuen posting, in der liste nach oben wandert. es wäre total unübersichtlich. Ein abo für das gesamte Unterforum wäre die einzige möglichkeit um hier eine Reihenfolge reinzubringen, bei der man nicht mit uraltem scheiß genervt wird.


----------



## ernmar (8. Oktober 2018)

imun schrieb:


> *Ernsthaft jetzt: *
> gibt es mal wieder gute Angebote zwecks 29“ Boost Federgabel bei RCZ oder Probikeshop


Was gibt es denn beim Probikeshop für Angebote für 29" Boost Gabeln. Finde da nichts wirklich günstiges?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## ernmar (8. Oktober 2018)

Naja hätte ja sein können =)
Bei RCZ gab es ja wirklich heute eine im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (8. Oktober 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 781305
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 781306


Funktioniert hier nur für die einmalige Ansicht. Ein speichern dieser Ansicht klappt hier nicht. Soll das so sein? Könnte auch an meinen ganzen Restriktionen hier liegen =)


----------



## nosaint77 (8. Oktober 2018)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> nosaint77 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hierher gehört ab sofort das Gelaber ala "Dortwürdeichniewasbestellen"- bis "Taugtdasüberhauptwas" aus dem Schnäppchenjägerthread...
> ...



Logo, weil ich diesen Thread ins Leben gerufen habe, mit dem Text den du eben zitiert hast


----------



## imun (8. Oktober 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> satzzeichen können leben retten.
> 
> 
> ich glaube das sollte eine frage sein.


Stimmt


----------



## Blacksheep87 (8. Oktober 2018)

imun schrieb:


> *Ernsthaft jetzt: *
> gibt es mal wieder gute Angebote zwecks 29“ Boost Federgabel bei RCZ oder Probikeshop???


 
http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...-15x110mm-tapered-black-910-20-314-38636.html
RCZCK


----------



## platt_ziege (8. Oktober 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> satzzeichen können leben retten.


dann musst du es auch deutlich machen, da die wenigsten das sonst kapieren: komm wir essen opa! 

grundsätzlich finde ich auch, dass man anstelle eines nichtssagenden satzes von wg der winter kommt, sinnvollerweise lieber kurz 5.10 eps high geschrieben hätte....
btw, die gibs auch in blau schon seit 2 wochen bei dem brügelmann&co saftläden. mit 10% gutschein noch ein paar teuros günstiger.

ansonsten, der grösste lump im eignen land, ist und bleibt der denunziant. 
mit dieser charakterlichen eigenschaft kommt der deutsche gutmichel ja zur welt, dafür quasi im tausch halt ohne rückgrat....


----------



## isartrails (9. Oktober 2018)

Mich nervt das posten von Links ohne Hinweis aufs Produkt.
Und zwar nicht weil es ne Regel dafür gibt, sondern weil's nervig ist.
Denk mir dann jedesmal, dieser faule Sack hätt sich doch wenigstens die Mühe machen können, zwei Wörter zum Artikel zu schreiben.
Ob der in seinem Job seine Arbeit genauso nachlässig macht?
Jaja, und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Spießer und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (9. Oktober 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mich nervt das posten von Links ohne Hinweis aufs Produkt.
> Und zwar nicht weil es ne Regel dafür gibt, sondern weil's nervig ist.
> Denk mir dann jedesmal, dieser faule Sack hätt sich doch wenigstens die Mühe machen können, zwei Wörter zum Artikel zu schreiben.
> Ob der in seinem Job seine Arbeit genauso nachlässig macht?
> Jaja, und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Spießer und so...



Stimmt. Viel geiler wäre es wenn der faule Typ sich gar nicht die Mühe macht den Link zu teilen und sich denkt " die faulen Affen im ICB können mich Mal, das Schnäppchen hab ich gekauft, der Rest kann mir egal sein"

Das ist sicher die bessere Option, als dass ich den Link anklicke, um zu sehen was dahinter steckt. Bin ich voll bei dir!!!

Ich komm nicht drauf klar. Jemanden, der sich überhaupt die Mühe macht, anderen Leuten ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen als faul bezeichnen. Mir fehlen die Worte...


----------



## ForG (9. Oktober 2018)

Fährt hier im Forum eigentlich noch irgendwer Mountainbike, oder haben sich hier die Foristi versammelt, die den Tag mit herabgelassenen Jalousien am Smartphone verbringen?
Mannomann!!! Wenn das so weitergeht melde ich mich ab und kaufe lieber teurer ein...einen schönen Morgen!


----------



## zichl (9. Oktober 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Stimmt. Viel geiler wäre es wenn der faule Typ sich gar nicht die Mühe macht den Link zu teilen und sich denkt " die faulen Affen im ICB können mich Mal, das Schnäppchen hab ich gekauft, der Rest kann mir egal sein"
> 
> Das ist sicher die bessere Option, als dass ich den Link anklicke, um zu sehen was dahinter steckt. Bin ich voll bei dir!!!
> 
> Ich komm nicht drauf klar. Jemanden, der sich überhaupt die Mühe macht, anderen Leuten ein Schnäppchen zu ermöglichen als faul bezeichnen. Mir fehlen die Worte...


Fauler Sack ist vielleicht nicht gerade nett ausgedrückt  allerdings ist es wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt eine kurze Beschreibung des Produktes dazu zu schreiben damit man überhaupt weiß ob sich das anklicken lohnt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Oktober 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Fauler Sack ist vielleicht nicht gerade nett ausgedrückt  allerdings ist es wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt eine kurze Beschreibung des Produktes dazu zu schreiben damit man überhaupt weiß ob sich das anklicken lohnt.


Du klickst einmal den Thread an und einmal den Link. Die Zeiten des 56k Modems sind vorbei wo es 2 Minuten gedauert hat, bis man die Seite offen hatte. Anklicken und schauen obs passt. Ich glaube da ist die Faulheit an der anderen Stelle und nicht beim Poster eines Schnäppchens mit nur dem Link.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht können die die es nervt, wenn jemand nur nen link postet diesen einfach ignorieren wenn es sie den so nervt das man hier anfängt hier eine Diskussion zu starten.... Unglaublich an jemanden der hier was für die Allgemeinheit tut Forderungen zu stellen...


----------



## zichl (9. Oktober 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Du klickst einmal den Thread an und einmal den Link. Die Zeiten des 56k Modems sind vorbei wo es 2 Minuten gedauert hat, bis man die Seite offen hatte. Anklicken und schauen obs passt. Ich glaube da ist die Faulheit an der anderen Stelle und nicht beim Poster eines Schnäppchens mit nur dem Link.


Aber es ist doch einfach viel übersichtlicher und strukturierter mit einer kurzen Beschreibung. Muss ja kein Roman sein. Egal  wenn ich ein Schnäppchen poste werde ich es so handhaben und fertig.


----------



## zichl (9. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Vielleicht können die die es nervt, wenn jemand nur nen link postet diesen einfach ignorieren wenn es sie den so nervt das man hier anfängt hier eine Diskussion zu starten.... Unglaublich an jemanden der hier was für die Allgemeinheit tut Forderungen zu stellen...


Es ist eigentlich nur eine Bitte.


----------



## rms69 (9. Oktober 2018)

es ist nicht nur ein Bitte, sondern auch eine Regel und da Regeln offensichtlich nur dazu da sind gebrochen zu werden, werden wohl die einen nicht müde die Regeln zu brechen und die anderen nicht müde darauf hinzuweisen. 




Torsten schrieb:


> In diesem Thread geht es um *besondere* Schnäppchen.  Jedem Schnäppchenjäger ist klar, dass es bei den Onlinestores immer wieder Schnäppchen gibt. Daher reicht es nicht aus, einfach nur ein Link zu den Onlinestore zu posten.
> Wir erwarten Links zu einem speziellen Schnäppchen mit der Angabe des Schnäppchenpreises und um was es sich für ein Schnäppchen handelt.
> Alles andere, insbesondere reine Links ohne weitere Angaben werden von uns Kommentarlos gelöscht !
> Gruß Torsten
> IBC-Forum-Team



Vielen Dank an alle Schnäppchenposter, die sich weiterhin die Arbeit machen einen vollständigen Eintrag zu liefern und an jene, die nun nicht mehr posten weil es ihnen zu viel Arbeit ist: ich werde es verschmerzen ;-)


----------



## culoduro (9. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt eben Menschen, die Regeln lieben, und welche, denen andere Werte wichtiger sind.

Ich muss sagen, ich finde es gerade in Deutschland erfrischend und absolut tolerierbar, wenn Regeln mal nicht an oberster Stelle stehen...


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2018)

odysseus schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Menschen, die Regeln lieben, und welche, denen andere Werte wichtiger sind.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, ich finde es gerade in Deutschland erfrischend und absolut tolerierbar, wenn Regeln mal nicht an oberster Stelle stehen...


Dann geh doch zu eBay Kleinanzeigen!

Da kannst du Regelfreiheit komplett ausleben. Rechtschreibung, Zustandsbeschreibung, oder dass es überhaupt das ist, was es sein soll. Total egal.

Ist schon ganz ok, wenn sich alle auf ein Mindestmaß an Verständlichkeit und Seriösität einigen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Oktober 2018)

klar ist es übersichtlicher - manchmal hat man keine Zeit, tippt mit dem handy - what ever - und Schnapper können halt schnell weg sein, dann ist mir ein Link lieber den ich eben anklicke und für mich entscheide ob nützlich oder nicht. Und wenn mich so etwas an nervt (weil ohne Beschreibung) dann klicke es gar nicht an, kämme aber nicht auf die Idee das an zu meckern - wie gesagt der Link zu einem Schnapper wird ganz unentgeltlich, zum Wohle der IBC user gepostet. Wenn ich die Person wäre würde ich evtl. denken - ach leckt mich doch im A*** ich bin ja so eine faule S** dann spare ich mir halt zukünftig sogar nen Link zu posten.

Vielleicht denken die angesprochenen Personen zukünftig auch: 
"OK, dann poste ich den Link mit netter Beschreibung heute Abend - da hab ich Zeit, sonst gibt es wieder mecker"

... und abends ist das Angebot dann leider schon vergriffen und es kommt halt gar nichts  Dann danke ich schon mal dafür ....


----------



## rms69 (9. Oktober 2018)

odysseus schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Menschen, die Regeln lieben, und welche, denen andere Werte wichtiger sind.
> Ich muss sagen, ich finde es gerade in Deutschland erfrischend und absolut tolerierbar, wenn Regeln mal nicht an oberster Stelle stehen...



Das mit der Regelfreiheit liegt eben auch immer im Auge des Betrachters: 
Wenn du um 3 in der Früh mal schnell bei Rot über die Ampel springst, hast du eine andere Sichtweise, als der Sportwagenfahrer der zur selben Zeit endlich mal die Karre austesten wollte.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Oktober 2018)

Be a punk on eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## culoduro (9. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht muss man auch wissen wie man Übertreibung als Stilmittel einsetzt, ne?

Wer hat hier von Regelfreiheit gesprochen?


----------



## nosaint77 (9. Oktober 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Du klickst einmal den Thread an und einmal den Link. Die Zeiten des 56k Modems sind vorbei wo es 2 Minuten gedauert hat, bis man die Seite offen hatte. Anklicken und schauen obs passt. Ich glaube da ist die Faulheit an der anderen Stelle und nicht beim Poster eines Schnäppchens mit nur dem Link.



An meinem Arbeitsplatz hab ich 56k-Feeling am Smartphone 

Aber deswegen käme es mir trotzdem nicht in den Sinn herumzumeckern warum nicht dazu geschrieben wird, was hinter dem Link sich versteckt. Man kann sowas auch "überlesen".


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2018)

odysseus schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss man auch wissen wie man Übertreibung als Stilmittel einsetzt, ne?
> 
> Wer hat hier von Regelfreiheit gesprochen?


word


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Geeenau, es wäre fein, wenn die Funktion mal angenommen würde
> Dann könnte zum einzelnen Schnäppchen gelabert werden was das Zeug hält, und trotzdem müsste sich niemand mehr über Unübersichtlichkeit oder Gelaber beschweren


Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, dass es Leute gibt, die den Laberthread für unübersichtlich halten, geschweige denn den Schnäppchenthread.


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Hahaha. Interessante Idee. Ich freu mich schon wenn die ganzen Leute dann Amok laufen, die ein Abo haben. Das sind ja angeblich die, wegen denen alles so streng gehandhabt wird mit der laberei.
> 
> Wenn's dann für jedes Schnäppchen nen neuen Thread gibt, war es das mit dem Abo


Scheiße ja! So geil!


edit:

Hat jemand die EX1501 bei RCZ bestellen können?


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das wollt, dann müsst ihr das halt auch mal entsprechend ankündigen bzw. durchsetzen. So eine kleine Bemerkung im Laberthread geht einfach unter, aber wenn ihr jetzt z.B. radikal den Schnäppchenthread schließen würdet, dann würde jeder, der fragen will, was denn da los ist, zwangsläufig auf die "Neues Angebot eintragen" Funktion stoßen, wenn er einen neuen Thread aufmachen will.
> 
> So wie es jetzt ist, wird sich da nichts ändern.



ach ja, wie man's macht...
Würde man den Schnäppchenthread schließen, würden diejenigen die den bevorzugen, sofort Zensur schreien. Lässt man es so wie es ist, gibt's die X-te Diskussion über Regeln.

Man könnte es auch einfach mal ausprobieren?
So war eigentlich der Grundgedanke gewesen, ein Angebot schaffen und mal sehen ob es angenommen wird. Aber wenn sich alle nur Sorgen machen "was wäre wenn", und lieber am alten System rummosern als dem neuen eine Chance zu geben, dann grüßt halt weiterhin täglich das Murmeltier. Eure Entscheidung 

Übrigens an die Bedenkenträger: auch mit der neuen Funktion würde natürlich nicht alles auf ewig stehenbleiben. Ist doch im Schnäppchenthread genauso. Wie man nach Thread-Erstellungs-Datum sortiert und ein Unterforum abonniert hat @sp00n82 ja schon gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2018)

Einfach die Regeln kippen, einen einzigen Schnäppchenthread inklusive Laberei. 
Wer damit nicht klar kommt, will auch den Hambi roden.


----------



## null-2wo (9. Oktober 2018)

warum nicht einen einzigen thread fürs komplette forum? wär doch vom handling viel einfacher. und wer damit nicht klarkommt, zahlt'n fünfer.


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> warum nicht einen einzigen thread fürs komplette forum? wär doch vom handling viel einfacher. und wer damit nicht klarkommt, zahlt'n fünfer.



so sehen es die einen. und die anderen sehen es anders 

allen wird man es nie recht machen können. 
im moment sehe ich zwei alternativen: es bleibt alles so wie es ist inclusive regeln. oder ihr gebt dem neuen system mal eine chance und testet wie das läuft.

noch ein nachtrag zu den regeln: wenn nur mal ein link dasteht ohne schönen text mit uvp, preisvergleich, etc, dann wird das auch bisher bereits meistens toleriert. aufgrund der übersichtlichkeit wäre es aber dennoch nett, wenn ihr euch die mühe geben könntet im normalfall wenigstens den namen des produkts und den preis dazu zu tippen. das macht es für alle einfacher, wenn man nicht auf jeden link klicken muss nur um rauszufinden, dass einen das, was dahinter steckt, garnicht interessiert.


----------



## demlak (9. Oktober 2018)

Blickt doch mal über den Tellerrand. Es gibt da noch mehr Argumente nicht auf jeden scheiß Link zu klicken um herauszufinden was da hinter Steckt.
Blenden wir mal kurz aus, dass man dank OLG Hamburg auch in Rasterfahndungen auftauchen kann, nur weil man einen Link geklickt hat: Man hinterlässt Datenspuren ohne das es eine Notwendigkeit gegeben hat. Wir wissen doch mittlerweile wie stark im Hintergrund die Vernetzung für den personenbezogenen Datenaustausch verschiedenster Unternehmen ist. Sich bewusst dazu zu entscheiden auf eine Website zu gehen ist eben etwas anderes als dorthin zu gelangen, weil es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt um herauszufinden, was dort liegt.

Dieses interessiert offensichtlich die wenigsten. Anderen dann aber abzusprechen, dass sie gerne etwas mehr an ihre Datenweitergabe denken, als man selber, ist arrogant und doppelt ignorant.

Solange es da draußen kein verpflichtendes opt-in gibt, ist jeder unnötig geklickte Link eben auch ein in die Hände spielen dieses riesen Apparates der da im.Hintergrund läuft.

Aber hey.. alles paranoia.. die Leute die auf ihre Daten mehr acht geben wollen, sind ja alles verrückte! Ist ja alles Sicher! Passiert ja nie was!

Und NEIN, "die" haben nicht eh schon alle daten. Wenn dem so wäre, bräuchten sie nicht weitersammeln.. und der ganze Aparat würde nicht täglich wachsen.

Aber hey.. jetzt bin ich bestimmt nicht nur ein regel-fetischist, sondern auch noch ein paranoider alu-hut-träger, weil ich links ohne beschreibung doof finde.


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> warum nicht einen einzigen thread fürs komplette forum? wär doch vom handling viel einfacher. und wer damit nicht klarkommt, zahlt'n fünfer.


Hat früher auch funktioniert, bis sich Abonnenten beschwert haben, dass sie zu viele Benachrichtigungs-Emails bekommen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Oktober 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Blickt doch mal über den Tellerrand. Es gibt da noch mehr Argumente nicht auf jeden scheiß Link zu klicken um herauszufinden was da hinter Steckt.
> Blenden wir mal kurz aus, dass man dank OLG Hamburg auch in Rasterfahndungen auftauchen kann, nur weil man einen Link geklickt hat: Man hinterlässt Datenspuren ohne das es eine Notwendigkeit gegeben hat. Wir wissen doch mittlerweile wie stark im Hintergrund die Vernetzung für den personenbezogenen Datenaustausch verschiedenster Unternehmen ist. Sich bewusst dazu zu entscheiden auf eine Website zu gehen ist eben etwas anderes als dorthin zu gelangen, weil es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt um herauszufinden, was dort liegt.......





sehr interessantes Argument! Mit einer Linkbeschreibung dann aber sofort gelöst - danke, endlich mal einer der über den Tellerrand schaut ...!

Schnapper:  SLX VR 675 Disc

https://tinyurl.com/y7rve9le












.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (9. Oktober 2018)

@demlak 
danke, das ist doch tatsächlich mal ein anderer Blickwinkel, den ich zumindest nicht bedacht hatte!


----------



## demlak (9. Oktober 2018)

@sauerlaender75 du hast es nicht verstanden.
es geht nicht darum, dass hinter einem link allesmögliche stecken kann. sondern darum, dass ich mich durch die info vorher entscheiden kann, ob der link es mir wert ist draufzuklicken.

Das Mindestmaß, dass die Beschreibung ehrlich gemeint ist, setze ich hier voraus. 
Scammerlinks werden immer Scammerlinks bleiben.. egal ob Beschreibung oder nicht. Aber das war auch nicht das Thema.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Oktober 2018)

Mit deiner Einstellung klickst du einen Link ohne Beschreibung doch sowie so nicht an, also was soll das .....


----------



## Phi-Me (9. Oktober 2018)

18te Diskussion über eine Thematik die eigentlich schon längst gelöst ist:

Wir haben einen Thread mit Regeln und eineen ohne...

Wenn wir alle einfach konsequent das ganze beachten was schon lange vorgegeben ist, dann gibts kein Problem.

Schnäppchenjägerthread: Nur mit Beschreibung und Preis. Alles andere wird gelöscht oder in den Laberthread verschoben.

Laberthread: Irgendwas reinballern, diskutieren und alles lockerer sehen.

Verstehe das dauernde Gemecker wirklich nicht. (vor allem von den Leuten die sich am Geschehen null beteiligen und von (ich beziehe mich einfach mal mit ein) "UNS" einen Premiumservice für den eigenen "Geiz ist geil" Konsum haben wollen...

PS: Bei RCZ sind die Marzocchi MOTOs mit Progression-boost gerade für 199€ zu haben (RCZMARZO)


----------



## aibeekey (9. Oktober 2018)

Edit: Egal... Alles egal...


----------



## demlak (9. Oktober 2018)

@sauerlaender75 wenn du es nicht verstehen möchtest oder nachvollziehen kannst, ist das ja ok. Aber scheiß doch bitte nicht darauf.


----------



## demlak (9. Oktober 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Risiko zu groß ist, auf einen Link ohne Angaben zu klicken, dann würde ich das einfach nicht machen.
> 
> Aber auch top: Datensicherheit. Aber bitte nur so lange bis das Schnäppchen super ist. Dann drauf auf den Link...


Wie es in dem von dir zitierten Beitrag steht: Es geht nicht um irgendwelche Risiken durch das klicken von Links. Sondern um die bewusste Entscheidung nach Informstionslage.

Bei 100 Links, die auf Felgenschnäppchen führen brauche ich nicht einen einzigen anklicken, da es nicht meinen Bedarf berührt. Bei 100 links ohne Beschreibung weiß ich das vorher nicht.


----------



## isartrails (9. Oktober 2018)

An alle "faulen Säcke": Es ist mir leider nicht gegeben, es so freundlich auszudrücken wie @scylla, der ich für die Versachlichung an dieser Stelle recht herzlich danke: 





scylla schrieb:


> ... aufgrund der übersichtlichkeit wäre es aber dennoch nett, wenn ihr euch die mühe geben könntet im normalfall wenigstens den namen des produkts und den preis dazu zu tippen. das macht es für alle einfacher, wenn man nicht auf jeden link klicken muss nur um rauszufinden, dass einen das, was dahinter steckt, garnicht interessiert.


@sauerlaender75 : Scheinst irgendwie auf Krawall gebürstet zu sein, oder? Gefällt dir zu sehen, wie andere reagieren, wenn du sie neckst? Kenn ich, aus dem Kindergarten.


----------



## nosaint77 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hambi, Rasterfahndung, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Nazivergleich


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hambi, Rasterfahndung, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Nazivergleich


Ich hab 2 Minuten überlegt ob ich Nazi schreiben soll, oder das mit dem Hambi abholzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Oktober 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> An alle "faulen Säcke": Es ist mir leider nicht gegeben, es so freundlich auszudrücken wie @scylla, der ich für die Versachlichung an dieser Stelle recht herzlich danke:
> @sauerlaender75 : Scheinst irgendwie auf Krawall gebürstet zu sein, oder? Gefällt dir zu sehen, wie andere reagieren, wenn du sie neckst? Kenn ich, aus dem Kindergarten.




warum?  Nur weil ich deine Art und Weise verurteile andere als Faul und unfähig in Ihrem Beruf zu titulieren, die hier sich herablassen hier Links zu Schnapper zu posten und sich erdreisten keine Beschreibung dazu zu posten. Wie ich schon schrieb, ich würde gar nix mehr in den Schnapper Thread posten wenn ich mich angesprochen fühlte ... Da scheint auch jemand einfach nicht der Ton zu schmecken, den er selber an den Tag lehnt!


----------



## culoduro (9. Oktober 2018)

Contenance, Gentlemen?


Shimano SLX 675 VR Bremse 19 Euro:
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=321_32_993_997&products_id=17242


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Oktober 2018)

hast recht - ich bin auch hier raus, werde auch den Schnäppchenjägerthread zukünftig nur lesend betrachten - zu groß die Gefahr einen der Kleingeister zu nerven weil die Beschreibung nicht ausreichend ist oder sonst was vergessen zu haben


----------



## demlak (9. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> hast recht - ich bin auch hier raus, werde auch den Schnäppchenjägerthread zukünftig nur lesend betrachten - zu groß die Gefahr einen der Kleingeister zu nerven weil die Beschreibung nicht ausreichend ist oder sonst was vergessen zu haben


ist schon arg kleingeistig andere als kleingeistig zu betiteln, weil diese mit anderen Titeln umsich werfen.


----------



## isartrails (9. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> zu groß die Gefahr einen der Kleingeister zu nerven weil die Beschreibung nicht ausreichend ist oder sonst was vergessen zu haben


Geh spielen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. Oktober 2018)

Jeder der meint, nur einen Link posten zu müssen, weil er ja so gnädig ist, das Schnäppchen zu teilen, kann es getrost für sich behalten!


----------



## freetourer (9. Oktober 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Jeder der meint, nur einen Link posten zu müssen, weil er ja so gnädig ist, das Schnäppchen zu teilen, kann es getrost für sich behalten!



Das ist halt Deine Meinung.

Ich habe da eine andere. - Und nun?


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Jeder der meint, nur einen Link posten zu müssen, weil er ja so gnädig ist, das Schnäppchen zu teilen, kann es getrost für sich behalten!


Nein, bitte nicht.

Und schon mal vorab vielen Dank an die Link Poster.


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2018)

@scylla Wäre es nicht möglich diese unsägliche Abo-Funktion im Schnäppchen-Bereich zu deaktivieren? 
Dann gäb's hier deutlich weniger Unruhe und Gelaber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (9. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Das ist halt Deine Meinung.
> 
> Ich habe da eine andere. - Und nun?


Nun gibts Regeln im Eingangsposting die dazu Stellung beziehen. Du bist anderer Meinung. Tut mir leid das du dich verirrt hast und dort gelandet bist, wo die Spielregeln nicht deiner Vorstellung entsprechen.

Und nächste Runde.. Kommen sie her.. kommen sie mit.. das Karussell dreht sich immer weiter..



fone schrieb:


> @scylla Wäre es nicht möglich diese unsägliche Abo-Funktion im Schnäppchen-Bereich zu deaktivieren?
> Dann gäb's hier deutlich weniger Unruhe und Gelaber.


So beliebt es auch ist, Symptome zu bekämpfen statt Ursachen anzugehen, wird das sicher mehr Leute vor den Kopf stoßen, als stumpf sich an die Regel zu halten.

Die kleine Regel einzuhalten hat für niemanden einen Nachteil. Du und andere fordern allerdings Nachteile für viele. Finde den Fehler.

Wieso tut ihr eigentlich so, als wäre es ein unzumutbarer Akt der Aufopferung, wenn man Preis und Produkt dazuschreibt?


----------



## LTB (9. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat da schonmal wer bestellt?
> Bei ubyk gibt es die Tranz X 170mm grad für 140 ungrad incl Versand:
> 
> https://www.ubyk.co.uk/brand-x-ascend-xl-dropper-seatpost-170mm/70403



Danke für den Schnapper 
Habe soeben bestellt...


----------



## freetourer (9. Oktober 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Nun gibts Regeln im Eingangsposting die dazu Stellung beziehen. Du bist anderer Meinung. Tut mir leid das du dich verirrt hast und dort gelandet bist, wo die Spielregeln nicht deiner Vorstellung entsprechen.
> 
> Und nächste Runde.. Kommen sie her.. kommen sie mit.. das Karussell dreht sich immer weiter..
> 
> ...



Dass die Unterstellung ich hätte mich verirrt ausgerechnet von Dir kommt entbehrt nicht eines großen Maßes an Ironie. 

Merci dafür - habe mich mal wieder köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Oktober 2018)

ForG schrieb:


> Fährt hier im Forum eigentlich noch irgendwer Mountainbike, oder haben sich hier die Foristi versammelt, die den Tag mit herabgelassenen Jalousien am Smartphone verbringen?


dies ist nur der indikator dafür, dass, yippie, wieder ferien sind...


isartrails schrieb:


> Scheinst irgendwie auf Krawall gebürstet zu sein, oder? Gefällt dir zu sehen, wie andere reagieren, wenn du sie neckst? Kenn ich, aus dem Kindergarten.


mal abgesehen davon dass das hier doch tendenziell ein kindergarten ist, kommt das ja vom richtigen... 


fone schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Minuten überlegt ob ich Nazi schreiben soll


ist das nicht schon veraltet und der aktuelle diffamierungsbegriff lautet reichsbürger? der ist auch gleich noch etwas umfangreicher, also nicht nur hassender rechter nazi, sondern auch gleich noch die alut hut geschichte mit drin 



demlak schrieb:


> du hast es nicht verstanden.
> es geht nicht darum, dass hinter einem link allesmögliche stecken kann. sondern darum, dass ich mich durch die info vorher entscheiden kann, ob der link es mir wert ist draufzuklicken.


für alle die meinen das ganze sei nur was für die aluhüttler und/oder keinen schimmer haben, was alleine nur mit den "frei" verfügbaren metadaten machbar ist, sei diese doku hier empfohlen: *Nothing to Hide - Dokumentarfilm, 2017*
der hauptprotagonist/versuchsmillener der die technik auch vollkommen unbedarft nutzte, hat seine meinung am ende dann zwangsläufig auch geändert und bestimmt überdacht...
ist wirklich sehr sehenswert, nicht nur für leute die wissen/ahnen dass das was da im hintergrund aus den daten zusammen gebastelt wird nicht zu unseren gunsten passiert.



niconj schrieb:


> 29er Santa Cruz Hightower LT Carbon Rahmen mit Fox DPX2 Kashima Dämpfer. Ich habe mir gerade das Dunkelgraue via Preisvorschlag gekauft.


und, was haste denn gezahlt? in xxl ja leider nicht im angebot, aber interessiert mich für die zukunft doch, bei welchen preis man dann


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Oktober 2018)

Mal zu den dt swiss LRSn: ich habe vor 8 Wochen mit 16Wochen Ansage bestellt  Hat den schon jemand bekommen?


----------



## Asko (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe letzten Monat eine Mail bekommen das sie im Oktober ausgeliefert werden sollen.
Habe aber schon verdammt früh bestellt, glaube im März.

Edit: Grade nachgeschaut, hab am 4. Mai bestellt.


PS: Die 170mm TranzX Stütze aus dem Schnäppchen Thread gibts aktuell auch für 138,99€ bei CRC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Oktober 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> und, was haste denn gezahlt? in xxl ja leider nicht im angebot, aber interessiert mich für die zukunft doch, bei welchen preis man dann


Na das wäre ja doof dem Verkäufer gegenüber. Der Rahmen, so wie er mit dem Preis da steht, ist schon ein Schnapper.


----------



## veraono (9. Oktober 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Na das wäre ja doof dem Verkäufer gegenüber. Der Rahmen, so wie er mit dem Preis da steht, ist schon ein Schnapper.


Ist doch ein Käufer Thread , kein Verkäufer Thread.  Zudem ist es ja ausdrücklich ein Vorschlag auf den der Verkäufer nicht eingehen muss.
Wenn du keine Verschwiegenheitsklausel mit dem Kauf unterschrieben hast,  könntest du ja den Preis nennen, welchen Sinn macht es sonst  hier explizit zu erwähnen es per "Preisvorschlag" gekauft zu haben.
Ich sähe da keine moralisch anstößige Handlung


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Oktober 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> cool
> 
> heißt ich kann jetzt durch n kumpel meine angebote im schnäppchenthread posten lassen?



Was unterscheidet denn einen Händler im bikemarkt von einem im „normalen“ Netz? Ich habe einen Rahmen dort gefkauft und das noch verbleibende Schnäppchen gepostet.


----------



## powstria (9. Oktober 2018)

ihr habt probleme ...


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2018)

Asko schrieb:


> Ich habe letzten Monat eine Mail bekommen das sie im Oktober ausgeliefert werden sollen.
> Habe aber schon verdammt früh bestellt, glaube im März.
> 
> Edit: Grade nachgeschaut, hab am 4. Mai bestellt.
> ...


Ich hab einmal am 4. Mai bestellt und einmal am 2. Juli.
Mal sehen...

Lustig, gestern direkt bei CRC den Preis der Brand-X XL verglichen, da war sie noch bei 180€.


Die Preisvorschlagsgeschichte hätte ich per PM angefragt, hier im Thread würde ich das auch nicht unbedingt posten.


----------



## plastin (10. Oktober 2018)

Phimi schrieb:


> PS: Bei RCZ sind die Marzocchi MOTOs mit Progression-boost gerade für 199€ zu haben (RCZMARZO)



Kennt jemand den Unterschied zum Bomber coil der ebenfalls angeboten wird? Werde aus google und der sufu nicht schlau und auf der Marzocchi HP stehen keine Dämpfer mehr...


----------



## aibeekey (10. Oktober 2018)

RCZ Schlägt wieder zu. Pike RC 140mm 269€ und Yari RC 160mm 299€, non boost & 27.5.

CODE *RCZCRT*


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Oktober 2018)

plastin schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Unterschied zum Bomber coil der ebenfalls angeboten wird? Werde aus google und der sufu nicht schlau und auf der Marzocchi HP stehen keine Dämpfer mehr...



Ist der gleiche Dämpfer. Glaube die Änderung kam durch die Übernahme von Fox...


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt lassen sie's aber raushängen im Schnäppchenthread.  Alles nicht regelkonform! Ich hoffe unsere Blockwarte haben das schon gemeldet.


----------



## demlak (11. Oktober 2018)

wo is eigentlich der unterschied zwischen "meldenden blockwarten" und denen, die immer und immer wieder das forum damit nerven über diese fiktive gruppe zu meckern?

rethorische frage.. bedarf also keiner antwort..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (11. Oktober 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Jetzt lassen sie's aber raushängen im Schnäppchenthread.  Alles nicht regelkonform! Ich hoffe unsere Blockwarte haben das schon gemeldet.



Sicher. 



demlak schrieb:


> wo is eigentlich der unterschied zwischen "meldenden blockwarten" und denen, die immer und immer wieder das forum damit nerven über diese fiktive gruppe zu meckern?
> 
> rethorische frage.. bedarf also keiner antwort..



In Deinen Augen eine rhetorische Frage.

In meinen Augen gibt es da einen sehr großen Unterschied.


----------



## LTB (11. Oktober 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> fiktive gruppe


----------



## ratz90 (11. Oktober 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mal zu den dt swiss LRSn: ich habe vor 8 Wochen mit 16Wochen Ansage bestellt  Hat den schon jemand bekommen?



Hab heute eine Mail von UPS bekommen dass mein LRS nächste Woche geliefert wird.

Bestellt hab ich Anfang Mai.


----------



## hardtails (11. Oktober 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mal zu den dt swiss LRSn: ich habe vor 8 Wochen mit 16Wochen Ansage bestellt  Hat den schon jemand bekommen?



ja, vor 4 Wochen


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2018)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Hab heute eine Mail von UPS bekommen dass mein LRS nächste Woche geliefert wird.
> 
> Bestellt hab ich Anfang Mai.


welcher denn?...


----------



## ratz90 (11. Oktober 2018)

fone schrieb:


> welcher denn?...



Ein 27.5" E1700, 25 Innenweite, CL, non boost.

edit: einer von den besagten "16-Wochen-Lieferzeit-LRS" eben.
wäre eigentlich davon ausgegangen dass die dann alle gleichzeitig ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2018)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Ein 27.5" E1700, 25 Innenweite, CL, non boost.
> 
> edit: einer von den besagten "16-Wochen-Lieferzeit-LRS" eben.
> wäre eigentlich davon ausgegangen dass die dann alle gleichzeitig ausgeliefert werden.


Danke.
Den hab ich ja auch bestellt, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Asko (11. Oktober 2018)

Keine Ahnung ob das schon immer so war, aber heute ist es mir wieder aufgefallen:
Wer aktuell bei Chainreaction bestellt sollte etwas aufpassen, die tauschen die Artikel in den verschiedenen Aktionen teilweise wild hin und her.


Aktuell ist zB der Five Ten Impact Pro in der "Nur für eine Woche" Aktion. Ich habe ihn gestern zum gleichen Preis in der "Champ" Aktion bestellt, nur das es da dann nochmal 15€ Rabatt extra gab.


----------



## platt_ziege (11. Oktober 2018)

Asko schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das schon immer so war, aber heute ist es mir wieder aufgefallen:
> Wer aktuell bei Chainreaction bestellt sollte etwas aufpassen, die tauschen die Artikel in den verschiedenen Aktionen teilweise wild hin und her


zumindest ist es schon seit ein paar monaten so bei der "nur eine woche" verarsche.
crc&wiggle sind inzwischen glaube ich zu gross, mit zu wenig mitarbeitern und fehlenden kontrollen an allen ecken. bei allen bestellungen immer ärger gehabt, entweder kamen leere kartons an, es fehlte was, falscher artikel, gebrauchter artikel, war nicht mehr lieferbar, dann doch wieder = saftläden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (11. Oktober 2018)

leere kartons? das gesicht beim öffnen muss goldwert gewesen sein =)


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2018)

Was ihr nur immer macht. 

Ich hatte bei beiden noch nie Probleme und gerade dieses Jahr wieder massig (10 Mal) bei Wiggle bestellt. Gerade heute Mittag wieder.

Neben tollen Schnäppchen, schnelle Lieferung, ab wenig Geld portofrei und unfassbar entspannte Retoure mit 365 Tagen Rückgaberecht.


----------



## toastet (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich auch, bisher außer ggf. längerer Lieferzeit (bei 1-2 von 10 Bestellungen halt auch mal 10-14 Tage statt den normalen 2-4) nie Probleme gehabt. Wird halt wie immer sein, von 100 Bestellungen geht halt bei einer mal was schief, die findet man dann im Netz, während von den 99 problemlosen im Zweifel keiner eine Bewertung hinterlässt irgendwo im Netz. 

Interessant dann aber auch bei Nutzern wie der platten Ziege, es kamen also mehrfach leere Kartons an, sprich mindestens zweimal, einmal fehlte etwas, einmal falscher Artikel und einmal nicht mehr lieferbar, ggf. die letzten auch mehrfach, kann man nicht rauslesen. Macht in Summe aber mindestens 5 Bestellungen. In der Kombination als immer mal wieder auffälliger Meckeruser hat man also nicht nach 1 oder 2 schiefgelaufenen Bestellungen dort nicht mehr bestellt, sondern noch mindestens 3 weitere Male. Wobei in dem Fall ja dann 5 Bestellungen schiefgelaufen sind von 5? Da sollte man dringend Lotto spielen bei den Trefferquoten


----------



## platt_ziege (11. Oktober 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> leere kartons? das gesicht beim öffnen muss goldwert gewesen sein =)


geht so ;-)
man/ich ist/bin im land der mit abstand dämlichsten konsumsklaven auf erden ja schon echt so einiges mehr als grenzwertiges gewohnt (z.b. amazon whd, ebay), aber das war echt die krönung.
war nen glas für ne oakley die ja eh nix wiegt, aber anscheind wirft nirgendwo wer mal nen blick rein, an welcher stelle der kette auch immer.
erste bestellung als neukunde von wiggle war auch ein traum. hatte zu dem milch schnapper noch chainguards und krams dazu bestellt.
daraus wurden 4 pakete, wobei alle chainguards falsch waren, die dichtmilch offen, nur das eine werkzeug war richtig.
bei crc die brand-x stütze im angebot bestellt, fehlte das umlenkdingens für den zug. antwort, geben wir an die enstprechende abteilung weiter und melden uns dann. wtf? hab denen geschrieben sie sollen das scheiss teil gefälligst aus nem anderen karton nehmen. antwort, geht nicht. wtf? als wieder geschaut und siehe da, das ding haben sie einzeln als ersatzteil!!! wieder geschrieben und ihnen den scheiss link mitgeschickt. eine woche später, insgesamt knapp 3 fucking wochen nach bestellung durfte ich die stütze dann einbauen.

ich vermute dahinter die absicht, dass man sich beim bike kauf in naher zukunft das gleiche modell nochmal mit 50% rabatt dazu bestellen soll, damit nen ersatz hat, wenn man andauernd bei jeder scheiss reklamation ein paar wochen auf ersatz warten soll.
aber du weisst ja selber wie fleckmatisch und offensichtlich vermögend alle biker sind, dass ihnen nicht klar ist, was für signale dieses verhalten sendet. und dann wundern sich echt noch welche, wenn es heisst servicewüste. inzwischen gibt es in dieser nichtmal mehr nen scheiss kaktus zu finden ;-) 

btw, wusstet ihr dass man bei ebay als händler am sogenannten "concierge programm" gegen bezahlung teilnehmen kann und damit das recht erwirbt, bewertungen zu löschen? natürlich gibt es vorher seitens ebay ein klärendes gespräch zu jeder zu löschenden bewertung, nicht das der gute ruf dieser überaus seriösen und vertrauensvollen handelsplattform in mitleidenschaft gerät


----------



## mikefize (11. Oktober 2018)

Die Probleme die ich bei Online Bestellungen im Bike-Bereich in den letzten Jahren hatte, kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Und ich hab viel bestellt. In vielen Shops. Vielleicht hab ich ja auch nur Glück


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Oktober 2018)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Hab heute eine Mail von UPS bekommen dass mein LRS nächste Woche geliefert wird.
> 
> Bestellt hab ich Anfang Mai.





skwal83 schrieb:


> ja, vor 4 Wochen





fone schrieb:


> welcher denn?...



Wie war denn das mit den Freiläufen? Fragen die vorher? Oder unterscheiden die zwischen "Shimano/SRAM" und "xD"? Also so dass Shimano/SRAM der alte Standard ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. Oktober 2018)

natürlich ist shimano/sram die alte version. fragen tut da keiner.


----------



## ratz90 (11. Oktober 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wie war denn das mit den Freiläufen? Fragen die vorher? Oder unterscheiden die zwischen "Shimano/SRAM" und "xD"? Also so dass Shimano/SRAM der alte Standard ist..



Stand in der Artikelbeschreibung welcher Freilauf, falls du das wissen willst


----------



## Cozmorwe (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
kann mir wer was zum Trailfox one 03 sagen?
Oder hat wer eins aus dem Ruhrgebiet, was ich mir mal anschauen kann.
Gruß


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Oktober 2018)

Cozmorwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir wer was zum Trailfox one 03 sagen?
> Oder hat wer eins aus dem Ruhrgebiet, was ich mir mal anschauen kann.
> Gruß


Ja, is von BMC mein ich,  musste aber nochmal selber schauen.
Hol dir am besten ein rotes!


----------



## Cozmorwe (11. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja, is von BMC mein ich,  musste aber nochmal selber schauen.
> Hol dir am besten ein rotes!



Top Antwort und rot gibbet nicht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Oktober 2018)

Cozmorwe schrieb:


> Top Antwort und rot gibbet nicht.


Top Frage,Top Antwort


----------



## Cozmorwe (11. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Top Frage,Top Antwort


Wenn du die Frage nicht verstehst, antworte doch einfach nicht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du die Funktion eines Forums nicht verstehst, benutze es doch einfach nicht. 
Das hier ist das Schnäppchenforum, nicht der Trailfoxfaden.
Was erwartest du jetzt?  Seitenweise Fahreindrücke aller TF Fahrer?? 

Dann----Trailfoxthread


----------



## hardtails (11. Oktober 2018)

Cozmorwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir wer was zum Trailfox one 03 sagen?
> Oder hat wer eins aus dem Ruhrgebiet, was ich mir mal anschauen kann.
> Gruß



ich hab eins, aber nicht aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Der Rahmen wie die meisten Teile kommen aus China.
Gibt es da ne Extra Ruhrgebietsversion? Wo bekommt man die? In Dresden?


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Funktion eines Forums nicht verstehst, benutze es doch einfach nicht.
> Das hier ist das Schnäppchenforum, nicht der Trailfoxfaden.
> Was erwartest du jetzt?  Seitenweise Fahreindrücke aller TF Fahrer??
> 
> Dann----Trailfoxthread



sieht ja fast so aus, als brauchen wir hier jetzt auch so langsam paar Regeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cozmorwe (11. Oktober 2018)

Scheint nen super Forum zu sein.
Die sufu hat nix gebracht, hätte ja einer aus der Nähe eins besitzen können, dafür brauche man ja nicht extra nen thread aufmachen wenn's hier grad passt.


----------



## demlak (11. Oktober 2018)

auch wenn ich den Tonfall der anderen nicht so toll finde, haben sie recht.. 


Cozmorwe schrieb:


> Scheint nen super Forum zu sein.
> Die sufu hat nix gebracht


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/92248998/?q=Trailfox+one+03&o=relevance
Ich seh da einen relevanten Thread


----------



## Cozmorwe (11. Oktober 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> auch wenn ich den Tonfall der anderen nicht so toll finde, haben sie recht..
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/92248998/?q=Trailfox+one+03&o=relevance
> Ich seh da einen relevanten Thread



Bei mir kommen 7 Ergebnisse und keiner taugt dazu, mich mit meiner Frage anzuhängen. 
Es gibt ein Schnäppchenund ein Schnäppchen laber Thread. 
1. Angebot gefunden
2. Fragen zum Angebot stellen.

Wo ist das Problem


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Oktober 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bmc-trailfox-2014-fuer-die-harte-gangart.700224/page-63

63 Seiten, zuwenig Infos oder zuviel?

Lesen kannste oder?


----------



## freetourer (11. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt seid doch nicht so streng - sind doch gerade Ferien.


----------



## platt_ziege (12. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Jetzt seid doch nicht so streng - sind doch gerade Ferien.


das ist ja meist das problem! gehört abgeschafft, auch wenn es der verblödung ebenfalls nicht entgegenwirken würde


----------



## Cozmorwe (12. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bmc-trailfox-2014-fuer-die-harte-gangart.700224/page-63
> 
> 63 Seiten, zuwenig Infos oder zuviel?
> 
> Lesen kannste oder?



Hilft nicht sonderlich und hab ich schon gelesen. 
Die letzten fünf Seiten sind aus 2018 und um das von mir angefragte Rad geht's da auch nicht.
Aber ist okay, wer nicht helfen kann meckert halt rum und Ferien wären echt mal wieder schön.


----------



## un..inc (12. Oktober 2018)

Habe nen 20% Gutschein von Bike-Components auf Marzocchi Artikel zu vergeben.
Noch grob 36h gültig. Bei Ihteresse PN...


----------



## morph027 (12. Oktober 2018)

Cozmorwe schrieb:


> Hilft nicht sonderlich und hab ich schon gelesen.
> Die letzten fünf Seiten sind aus 2018 und um das von mir angefragte Rad geht's da auch nicht.
> Aber ist okay, wer nicht helfen kann meckert halt rum und Ferien wären echt mal wieder schön.



Die unterscheiden sich aber nur im Rahmenmaterial. Geo ist die selbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cozmorwe (12. Oktober 2018)

morph027 schrieb:


> Die unterscheiden sich aber nur im Rahmenmaterial. Geo ist die selbe.



Danke, das ist hilfreich.


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Oktober 2018)

Cozmorwe schrieb:


> Danke, das ist hilfreich.


Hättest du z.b.wissen können, ob und was sich geändert hat....
wenn du bisschen recherchiert hättest....
Aber du lässt das lieber andere machen....
Und genau das stört mich an deiner Eingangsfrage.
Ich helfe auch gerne mal weiter, mir wurde hier im Forum auch schon viel geholfen.
Aber bisschen Eigenleistung und Vorarbeit sollte schon erkennbar sein.

P.S.: mit ü 40 hat man keine Ferien mehr,  es sei denn man ist Lehrer


----------



## Cozmorwe (12. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hättest du z.b.wissen können, ob und was sich geändert hat....
> wenn du bisschen recherchiert hättest....
> Aber du lässt das lieber andere machen....
> Und genau das stört mich an deiner Eingangsfrage.
> ...



Und mich stört das du kommentierst ohne zu helfen. 
Schreib doch einfach nichts und alles ist gut.

Entweder kann oder will ich helfen oder ich bin ruhig.

Mich zu  belehren gehört nicht zu deinen Aufgaben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Oktober 2018)

Cozmorwe schrieb:


> Und mich stört das du kommentierst ohne zu helfen.
> Schreib doch einfach nichts und alles ist gut.
> 
> Entweder kann oder will ich helfen oder ich bin ruhig.
> ...


Was gehört denn zu meinen Aufgaben deiner Meinung nach


----------



## JoDeCologne (12. Oktober 2018)

Schnäppchenjäger-LaberMimmimi... I Love it!


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Oktober 2018)

P S: Trailfoxschnäppchen ausgelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cozmorwe (12. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was gehört denn zu meinen Aufgaben deiner Meinung nach



Woher soll ich das wissen, geht mich nichts an.


----------



## Cozmorwe (12. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> P S: Trailfoxschnäppchen ausgelaufen



Ne, alles noch grün


----------



## freetourer (12. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> P.S.: mit ü 40 hat man keine Ferien mehr,  es sei denn man ist Lehrer



Dich hatte ich aber mit dem Verweis auf die Schulferien gar nicht gemeint.


----------



## Epictetus (13. Oktober 2018)

Man muss aber ehrlicherweise sagen, die Suchfunktion ist ein wenig out-dated. Man kann den Thread, in dem man sich gerade befindet, nicht auf Beiträge durchsuchen. Würde mit einfachen Add-Ons idR ohne Probleme funktionieren. Der Informatik-Mensch könnte das hier mal gerne updaten.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du vom Fach bist und konkrete Vorschäge hast, wird er sich bestimmt über qualifizierte Anregungen freuen.


----------



## Epictetus (13. Oktober 2018)

Was heisst vom Fach, ich hab auch Bulletin-Boards installiert und konfiguriert. Ob das hier jetzt von WoltLab oder von vBulletin ist, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. 

Jedenfalls würde die Funktion, die inzwischen in aktuellen Versionen der Foren eigentlich regelhaft integriert ist, das Leben der Nutzer hier ungemein erleichtern und auch den Puls und Blutdruck der chronischen SuFu-Schreier hier unten halten


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Epictetus (13. Oktober 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> wie genau willst du denn suchen?
> 
> den thread in dem man sich befindet kann man ja schon durchsuchen.



Wie das denn?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Oktober 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ob das hier jetzt von WoltLab oder von vBulletin ist, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


XenForo. Wie man nur den aktuellen Thread durchsucht, wurde die ja schon gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (13. Oktober 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Was heisst vom Fach, ich hab auch Bulletin-Boards installiert und konfiguriert. Ob das hier jetzt von WoltLab oder von vBulletin ist, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.
> 
> Jedenfalls würde die Funktion, die inzwischen in aktuellen Versionen der Foren eigentlich regelhaft integriert ist, das Leben der Nutzer hier ungemein erleichtern und auch den Puls und Blutdruck der chronischen SuFu-Schreier hier unten halten




*Vorschläge, Feedback und Hilfe*


----------



## fone (15. Oktober 2018)

Da wird der Benutzername doch direkt noch lustig.


----------



## Epictetus (16. Oktober 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Da wird der Benutzername doch direkt noch lustig.



Bin halt Experte auf jedem Gebiet. Oder General Oberpflaume


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Bin halt Experte auf jedem Gebiet. Oder General Oberpflaume


----------



## LTB (17. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat da schonmal wer bestellt?
> Bei ubyk gibt es die Tranz X 170mm grad für 140 ungrad incl Versand:
> 
> https://www.ubyk.co.uk/brand-x-ascend-xl-dropper-seatpost-170mm/70403



Ist heute angekommen...lief alles Problemlos.


----------



## matze4t (18. Oktober 2018)

Hei.
Bei eBay aus USA gibts für Liteville-Fahrer die 170er Reverb in 34,9 mm.
Auch mit Versand und evtl. Zoll und EUSt. noch guter Preis. 
Fällt Zoll und Einfuhr weg, was durchaus öfters vorkommt, wirds ein sehr gutes Schnäppchen.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/RockShox-Re...34-9x480mm-170mm-Right-Remote-B1/382550623558
Grüße


----------



## Ghoste (18. Oktober 2018)

Sollte egtl nur Einfuhrumsatzsteuer hinzukommen, also ca 131€ inkl. allem!

Top Preis... bin gerade am überlegen.


----------



## Epictetus (18. Oktober 2018)

matze4t schrieb:


> Hei.
> Bei eBay aus USA gibts für Liteville-Fahrer die 170er Reverb in 34,9 mm.
> Auch mit Versand und evtl. Zoll und EUSt. noch guter Preis.
> Fällt Zoll und Einfuhr weg, was durchaus öfters vorkommt, wirds ein sehr gutes Schnäppchen.
> ...


Warum Liteville?


----------



## BigJohn (19. Oktober 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Warum Liteville?


Wieviele Räder mit 34,9mm Sattelstütze kennst du? Genau, Liteville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (19. Oktober 2018)

Mein Cannondale Jekyll hat 34,9mm... Ist wohl auch eher die US-Zielgruppe.


----------



## pAn1c (19. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wieviele Räder mit 34,9mm Sattelstütze kennst du? Genau, Liteville


Mir fällt noch Specialized ein.


----------



## Epictetus (19. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wieviele Räder mit 34,9mm Sattelstütze kennst du? Genau, Liteville



Ah danke für die Info, dachte mir irgendwas vom Format her


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wieviele Räder mit 34,9mm Sattelstütze kennst du? Genau, Liteville


Von Ghost gab es auch rahmen


----------



## Pilatus (19. Oktober 2018)

und Cube hat auch 34,9mm.
Es ist kein so seltenes Mass


----------



## frogmatic (19. Oktober 2018)

+Scott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (19. Oktober 2018)

Risiko schrieb:


> -47% steht da. Insgesamt 93,99€ statt 176 UVP.



geh in den Warenkorb und gib den Code ein.=)


----------



## BigJohn (19. Oktober 2018)

@Phimi die 815 müsste für BSA 83mm sein. Ein Hinweis schadet sicher nicht.


----------



## Phi-Me (19. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Phimi die 815 müsste für BSA 83mm sein. Ein Hinweis schadet sicher nicht.



Das stimmt. Pack ich noch dazu!


----------



## Ghoste (19. Oktober 2018)

matze4t schrieb:


> Hei.
> Bei eBay aus USA gibts für Liteville-Fahrer die 170er Reverb in 34,9 mm.
> Auch mit Versand und evtl. Zoll und EUSt. noch guter Preis.
> Fällt Zoll und Einfuhr weg, was durchaus öfters vorkommt, wirds ein sehr gutes Schnäppchen.
> ...



Kann jemand das Modell Jahr herausbekommen?! Finde über die Artikel Nummer nichts.
Könnte laut Bild eine relativ neue sein?!


----------



## hasardeur (19. Oktober 2018)

Sieht für mich wie das neue Modell aus, also mit neuem IFP.


----------



## toastet (19. Oktober 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Kann jemand das Modell Jahr herausbekommen?! Finde über die Artikel Nummer nichts.
> Könnte laut Bild eine relativ neue sein?!



B1 beschreibt doch die Modellgeneration schon, ist nach A1 und A2 die aktuelle, B2 oder ggf. auch C1 gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## matze4t (20. Oktober 2018)

Hei.
Ich kann euch berichten was genau kommt, hab eine bestellt.
Grüße
Edit: über Paypal kommen aktuell 116 Euro mit Versand raus.


----------



## Ghoste (20. Oktober 2018)

Werde noch bisschen messen und überlegen... 
Meine derzeitige ist von 2014, 150mm.

Ich denke bis deine geliefert wird, werden die wohl ausverkauft sein.


----------



## matze4t (20. Oktober 2018)

Hei. 
Hat ja viele im Angebot. Ob die so schnell weg sind...
Frage ist eher ob der Preis stabil bleibt.
Grüße


----------



## bs99 (21. Oktober 2018)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Angebote bei Hibike:
> 
> SKS Pumpe 50%
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/sks-airmenius...ilanschluss-p59d33b6a3adf9ac18323bf7896aea14e


Gibt's da Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen für andere Pumpen dazu?
Suche eine Pumpe für Auto und Presta Ventile, die bis ca 8bar packt.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (21. Oktober 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Gibt's da Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen für andere Pumpen dazu?
> Suche eine Pumpe für Auto und Presta Ventile, die bis ca 8bar packt.
> Danke!



Die Pumpe ist super, aber ich fände sie für's Auto zu sperrig. Da würde ich den guten, alten Rennkompressor nehmen, da kannst du den Standfuß zusammenklappen.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2018)

Rennkompressor beschde!


----------



## culoduro (21. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Rennkompressor beschde!


nicht für grossvolumige  mtb Reifen.


----------



## Jaerrit (21. Oktober 2018)

odysseus schrieb:


> nicht für grossvolumige  mtb Reifen.


Kokolores, bisher alle Reifen tubeless mit Rennkompressor montiert 
Edit sagt: sogar 26x4,8 Fatbike-Reifen


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Rennkompressor beschde!


+1
mein rund 20 jahre alter funktioniert noch immer einwandfrei und sks hat noch einen echten kundenservice denen was an zufriedenen kunden liegt! brauchte nen teil, welches sie komplett kostenlos ohne irgendwelches inzwischen typisches rumgelaber zugeschickt haben.


----------



## bs99 (21. Oktober 2018)

Rennkompressor vom Vater übernommen ist eh im Haus (ca 35 Jahre alt) , ev leg ich mir einfach einen multivalve Schlauch dafür zu


----------



## mikefize (21. Oktober 2018)

Die Airmenius für daheim und den Rennkompressor mit anderem Schlauch bzw. Ventilkopf für's Auto


----------



## Asko (21. Oktober 2018)

Hat wer ne Idee ob es letztes Jahr um Weihnachten rum sowas wie "10% auf alles" oder ähnliches bei Chainreaction gab?


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Oktober 2018)

Asko schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Idee ob es letztes Jahr um Weihnachten rum sowas wie "10% auf alles" oder ähnliches bei Chainreaction gab?


nicht das ich wüsste. irgendwas war da glaube ich zu diesem bescheuerten schwarzen freitag.
aber die entwickeln sich ja leider auch immer mehr richtung myprotein mit ihren ewigen newsletter aktionen mit "*bis zu* 800% ermässigung" scheiss, was bei mir immer dazu führt, dass ich sie auch nicht mehr beachte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenkelklopfer (22. Oktober 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> nicht das ich wüsste. irgendwas war da glaube ich zu diesem bescheuerten schwarzen freitag.
> aber die entwickeln sich ja leider auch immer mehr richtung myprotein mit ihren ewigen newsletter aktionen mit "*bis zu* 800% ermässigung" scheiss, was bei mir immer dazu führt, dass ich sie auch nicht mehr beachte.


Wieso? Mit solchen Prozentangaben auf die UVP wird doch im Schnäppchenthread auch gearbeitet.
Von drei „Schnäppchen“ sind zwei meistens nur ein schlechter Witz bzw dreiste Werbung.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Rennkompressor beschde!


Ne, echt nicht. Hab ich mir auch mal gekauft, weil so viele das erzählen.
Wenn jemand eine aktuelle joe blow hat, täusche ich meinen Rennkompressor jederzeit gerne!


----------



## demlak (22. Oktober 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Wieso? Mit solchen Prozentangaben auf die UVP wird doch im Schnäppchenthread auch gearbeitet.
> Von drei „Schnäppchen“ sind zwei meistens nur ein schlechter Witz bzw dreiste Werbung.


Mit Prozentangaben schreibt ja eigentlich nur ein User. Alle anderen schreiben ja den Preis direkt hin.
Mich stört allerdings mehr, dass der Artikel nicht direkt genannt wird.
Prozentangabe mit vager Beschreibung = Clickbait.
*mit Zaunpfahl Richtung @Kamelle schwing*

Und nein, nur weil ich sehe, dass etwas besser sein könnte, heißt das nicht, dass ich die Person dazu drängen will, keine Schnäppchen mehr zu posten.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. Oktober 2018)

tja, "wollen" und  "machen" sind 2 verschieden Dinge .....

Ende letzte Woche - ich war nur mit Handy unterwegs - und es gab ne GORE WEAR Herren Bike Shorts in div. Größen inkl. Innenhose für 20€ anstelle 60€ bei Amazon ... nen Link ohne großartige Beschreibung hätte ich vielleicht gepostet, aber dann fiel mir ein - warte die stellen sich da teilweise ja ganz schön an, wenn die Beschreibung nicht 1000% ist. Dann poste ich halt nichts und niemand stört sich ....

*mit zaunpfahl an die Weltverbesserer schwing


----------



## demlak (22. Oktober 2018)

Hätte Hätte Fahrradkette..


----------



## freetourer (22. Oktober 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Hätte Hätte Fahrradkette..



Du bist so peinlich ...


----------



## Ghoste (22. Oktober 2018)

matze4t schrieb:


> Hei.
> Ich kann euch berichten was genau kommt, hab eine bestellt.
> Grüße
> Edit: über Paypal kommen aktuell 116 Euro mit Versand raus.



Dito. Konnte nicht wiederstehen. Gab gestern noch einen 10% Gutschein bei Ebay.
Komme somit inklusive Versand auf 107,12€ laut paypal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (22. Oktober 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> tja, "wollen" und  "machen" sind 2 verschieden Dinge .....
> 
> Ende letzte Woche - ich war nur mit Handy unterwegs - und es gab ne GORE WEAR Herren Bike Shorts in div. Größen inkl. Innenhose für 20€ anstelle 60€ bei Amazon ... nen Link ohne großartige Beschreibung hätte ich vielleicht gepostet, aber dann fiel mir ein - warte die stellen sich da teilweise ja ganz schön an, wenn die Beschreibung nicht 1000% ist. Dann poste ich halt nichts und niemand stört sich ....
> 
> *mit zaunpfahl an die Weltverbesserer schwing



selbst mit einem Telefon ist es möglich, neben dem Link das Produkt und dessen Preis zu schreiben. Das ist keine Raketenwissenschaft


----------



## wartool (22. Oktober 2018)

nobss schrieb:


> Bei bunnyhop.de gibts paar Santa's im Angebot
> https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/SantaCruz?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Santa Cruz Auslaufmodelle&utm_content=Santa Cruz Auslaufmodelle+CID_d276faebd2693e2b8c120ead6256870e&utm_source=Email marketing software&utm_term=Check it out now
> 
> z.b.
> ...




wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Laden in letzter Zeit? Habe irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass der Laden nix taugte.. finde momentan aber nix drüber..


----------



## Epictetus (22. Oktober 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Laden in letzter Zeit? Habe irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass der Laden nix taugte.. finde momentan aber nix drüber..



War das nicht Bikeporn.de?


----------



## Bioantrieb (22. Oktober 2018)

Bunnyhop in Hameln ist super! 

Die haben richtig Ahnung, super Auswahl und echt faire Preise.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Oktober 2018)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Pro Koryak Vario-Stütze 120 mm in 31.6mm für 99.99€ beim Stadler. Der Preis gilt auch im Laden.
> 
> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad-Teile/Sattel-Sattelstuetzen/Sattelstuetzen/Pro-Koryak-Vario-Sattelstuetze.html?listtype=search&searchparam=pro koryak


War nicht bald wieder Stadlertag? Ende November?


----------



## nobss (22. Oktober 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Laden in letzter Zeit? Habe irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass der Laden nix taugte.. finde momentan aber nix drüber..



In letzter Zeit nix bestellt aber vorher keine Probleme und immer ne schnelle Antwort auf Fragen bekommen  Laden m.M.


----------



## wartool (23. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen zu dem Laden!


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (23. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> tja, "wollen" und  "machen" sind 2 verschieden Dinge .....
> 
> Ende letzte Woche - ich war nur mit Handy unterwegs - und es gab ne GORE WEAR Herren Bike Shorts in div. Größen inkl. Innenhose für 20€ anstelle 60€ bei Amazon ... nen Link ohne großartige Beschreibung hätte ich vielleicht gepostet, aber dann fiel mir ein - warte die stellen sich da teilweise ja ganz schön an, wenn die Beschreibung nicht 1000% ist. Dann poste ich halt nichts und niemand stört sich ....
> 
> *mit zaunpfahl an die Weltverbesserer schwing


Heul doch nicht sofort. "Die sind alle so doof, da mache ich halt nix!"
Wenn du dich mit Markieren und Kopieren (dauert ca 5 Sekunden) so schwer tust, ist´s aber vielleicht wirklich besser, wenn du nix postest 

*mit Zaunpfahl an den Kindergarten und die Ignoranten schwing


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Oktober 2018)

... genau so werde ich das auch handhaben! 

So etwas für 20€ können dann die posten, denen es nichts ausmacht für falsche Formatierungen, fehlender PVG o. Versandkosten, oder einfach Prozentuale Ersparnis-angaben am UVP an gemeckert o. denunziert zu werden 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01LAS0MCQ/ref=twister_dp_update?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

-->

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/gore-bike-wear-shorts-gr-xxl-1251824

Willkommen in dem Land wo freiwillige der Allgemeinheit zu Gute erbrachte Leistungen, wegen Kleinigkeiten kritisiert & debattiert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2018)

Recht hast Du, wofür auch Links für Leute posten, die sich dann eh nur beschweren wegen Formfehlern.
Poste hier und drüben auch nix mehr.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Oktober 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Recht hast Du, wofür auch Links für Leute posten, die sich dann eh nur beschweren wegen Formfehlern.
> Poste hier und drüben auch nix mehr.



Du setzt sicher beim Abbiegen auch nie den Blinker....


Eine kurze Beschreibung, um was es sich handelt und zumind. der Angebotspreis sollten schon erwähnt werden.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> Du setzt sicher beim Abbiegen auch nie den Blinker....
> 
> 
> Eine kurze Beschreibung, um was es sich handelt und zumind. der Angebotspreis sollten schon erwähnt werden.


Für was klick drauf und schau nach oder ist das klicken schmerzhaft ,


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Oktober 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Für was klick drauf und schau nach oder ist das klicken schmerzhaft ,



Ich nutze quasi nur mein Telefon zum surfen, dass kostet mich also zum einen jedesmal traffic und zum anderen Zeit. 

Wenn ich kein Fahrrad kaufen will, habe ich von Fahrraddeals auch keinen Nutzen. Wozu klicken?


----------



## freetourer (23. Oktober 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> Du setzt sicher beim Abbiegen auch nie den Blinker....
> 
> 
> Eine kurze Beschreibung, um was es sich handelt und zumind. der Angebotspreis sollten schon erwähnt werden.







Member57 schrieb:


> Ich nutze quasi nur mein Telefon zum surfen, dass kostet mich also zum einen jedesmal traffic und zum anderen Zeit.
> 
> Wenn ich kein Fahrrad kaufen will, habe ich von Fahrraddeals auch keinen Nutzen. Wozu klicken?



Dann klick halt nicht - das Ergebnis ist dann exakt das Gleiche wie wenn die entsprechenden User, die Dir nicht alles mundgerecht servieren, keine Schnäppchen mehr posten.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Dann klick halt nicht - das Ergebnis ist dann exakt das Gleiche wie wenn die entsprechenden User, die Dir nicht alles mundgerecht servieren, keine Schnäppchen mehr posten.



Lächerlich....
Auf Seite 1 des Schnäppchen Threads stehen die Regeln. 

Die Diskussion wird unendlich, weil dir immer Argumente einfallen werden. Es ist wahrscheinlich der antiautoritären Erziehung geschuldet.

Regeln sind nicht da, um sie zu brechen. Außerdem verlange ich keine ausführliche Beschreibung  sondern nur die wichtigsten Infos. Bei mydealz zB klappt es auch und wird von den meisten Usern auch gelebt.
Außerdem kommt es manchmal vor, dass sich ein Link nicht öffnen lässt. Wenn der Ersteller Shop, Artikel und Preis nennt, besteht für den Rest die Möglichkeit das Angebot auch ohne Link zu finden. Die Qualität steigt damit immens.


----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... genau so werde ich das auch handhaben!



puuhh.. dann is jetzt endlich ruhe und ich muss mir dein genöle zu diesem Thema hier nicht mehr antun?
Is das ein Versprechen? l
Ich komm bei Gelegenheit drauf zurück.


----------



## freetourer (23. Oktober 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> Lächerlich....
> Auf Seite 1 des Schnäppchen Threads stehen die Regeln.
> 
> Die Diskussion wird unendlich, weil immer Argumente einfallen werden. Es ist wahrscheinlich der *antiautoritären Erziehung* geschuldet.
> ...





demlak schrieb:


> puuhh.. dann is jetzt endlich ruhe und ich muss mir dein genöle zu diesem Thema hier nicht mehr antun?
> Is das ein Versprechen? l
> Ich komm bei Gelegenheit drauf zurück.



Jetzt mal nicht den Sachverhalt verdrehen - es nölen doch nur die Blockwarte rum, weil sich nicht an Regeln gehalten wird.


Ich zitiere mich noch einmal selbst:



freetourer schrieb:


> Dann klick halt nicht - das Ergebnis ist dann exakt das Gleiche wie wenn die entsprechenden User, die Dir nicht alles mundgerecht servieren, keine Schnäppchen mehr posten.



Einfach weiterscrollen, nicht klicken und über den in der Form nicht korrekt erstellten Post hinwegsehen - macht im Ergebnis für die Regelwarte exakt 0,0 Unterschied - und der positive Nebeneffekt: ihr selbst müsst euren Charakter nicht so bloßstellen. 

Wenn der korrekten Form hier im Forum beim Erstellen eines Posts die gleiche Wichtigkeit wie das Blinken im  Straßenverkehr beigemessen wird .....


----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nicht den Sachverhalt verdrehen - es nölen doch nur die Blockwarte rum, weil sich nicht an Regeln gehalten wird.



Da wird nix verdreht.. Auslöser war der lächerliche "ich hätte ja gepostet.. aber sooo?? neeeee" Post.



freetourer schrieb:


> Einfach weiterscrollen, nicht klicken und über den in der Form nicht korrekt erstellten Post hinwegsehen - macht im Ergebnis für die Regelwarte exakt 0,0 Unterschied - und der positive Nebeneffekt: ihr selbst müsst euren Charakter nicht so bloßstellen.



Wie sinnfrei dieser Kommentar ist, stellst du selber dar, in dem du auch auf Posts reagierst, die nicht deiner Meinung entsprechen.



herbert2010 schrieb:


> Für was klick drauf und schau nach oder ist das klicken schmerzhaft ,


dazu zitiere ich mich auch mal selber: link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Oktober 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Da wird nix verdreht.. Auslöser war der lächerliche "ich hätte ja gepostet.. aber sooo?? neeeee" Post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







demlak schrieb:


> puuhh.. dann is jetzt endlich ruhe und ich muss mir dein genöle zu diesem Thema hier nicht mehr antun?
> Is das ein Versprechen? l
> Ich komm bei Gelegenheit drauf zurück.



@dämlak

Keine Schnapper mehr posten - Richtig.
Meine Meinung hier nicht mehr kundtun - nö, warum. Du verschonst uns ja auch nicht mit deiner Meinung und deinem genöle & Denunziantentum wie z.B. wenn einer hier böseböse prozentuale Ersparnis Angaben auf den UVP macht:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/page-417#post-15548419

Und da reagierst du auch auf Beiträge die deine Meinung nicht kundtun aber in keinster weise die regeln hier verletzen, bist aber im eigentlichen Schnäppchenthread eher sparsam vertreten -  deswegen wäre ich an deiner Stelle eher still was das angeht.

Abgesehen davon steht es dir frei meine Beiträge zu ignorieren wenn du sie nicht lesen willst.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Oktober 2018)

Wir reden immer noch an einander vorbei....

Du willst es nicht verstehen.

Ein Link ohne kurze Info ist wie diese Werbebriefe "An alle Haushalte", der einzige Unterschied - > hinter den Link versteckt sich, fast immer, wirklich ein Schnäppchen


----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> @dämlak
> 
> Keine Schnapper mehr posten - Richtig.
> Meine Meinung hier nicht mehr kundtun - nö, warum. Du verschonst uns ja auch nicht mit deiner Meinung und deinem genöle & Denunziantentum wie z.B. wenn einer hier böseböse prozentuale Ersparnis Angaben auf den UVP macht:
> ...



ich fasse zusammen:
1. nöle nöle nöle - "Weltverbesserer" als vermeintlich negatives Wort schießen
2. "Preis und Artikel wäre nice" aufplustern auf "falsche Formatierungen, fehlender PVG o. Versandkosten, oder einfach Prozentuale Ersparnis-angaben am UVP" - und bereits von "denunzieren" faseln
3. Ankündigen sich rauszuhalten
4. Schwanz einziehen
5. von Denunziantentum faseln
6. Nach soviel Genöle nochmal in die Scheiße greifen und beweisen die Regeln nicht gelesen oder verstanden zu haben

Im Gegensatz zu deiner Annahme, sind die Regeln recht eindeutig was Produkt und Preis angeht. Nur prozentuale Angabe zu machen und das Produkt nicht zu erwähnen, verstößt tatsächlich gegen die Regeln.
Aber im Gegensatz zu deinem Vorwurf gabs von mir nur eine Meinung dazu und keine Denunziation. Kein Plan wie oft du so den Meldebutton nutzt. Ich jedenfalls extrem selten. Und wenn dann noch seltener um jemanden anzukacken. Eher um Dinge zu redigieren.

Vielleicht solltest du hier nochmal nachlesen:


Torsten schrieb:


> Regeln:
> 
> NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort angeboten wird! *Also Bezeichnung und den Schnäppchenpreis*!
> Schnäppchen müssen als solche erkennbar sein!


Mir entzieht sich, wie man das falsch deuten kann. Aber vermutlich kannst du uns da aufklären.


----------



## bs99 (23. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... genau so werde ich das auch handhaben!
> 
> So etwas für 20€ können dann die posten, denen es nichts ausmacht für falsche Formatierungen, fehlender PVG o. Versandkosten, oder einfach Prozentuale Ersparnis-angaben am UVP an gemeckert o. denunziert zu werden
> 
> ...


Bei mir 59,99 - 15%
Mach ich was falsch?


----------



## freetourer (23. Oktober 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> ich fasse zusammen:
> 1. nöle nöle nöle - "Weltverbesserer" als vermeintlich negatives Wort schießen
> 2. "Preis und Artikel wäre nice" aufplustern auf "falsche Formatierungen, fehlender PVG o. Versandkosten, oder einfach Prozentuale Ersparnis-angaben am UVP" - und bereits von "denunzieren" faseln
> 3. Ankündigen sich rauszuhalten
> ...



Heute ist ein wirklich guter Tag. - Wenn Du wüsstest wie sehr ich mich bei diesen Diskussionen amüsiere ....


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Oktober 2018)

bs99 schrieb:


> Bei mir 59,99 - 15%
> Mach ich was falsch?



Nix, machste falsch - das Schnäppchen ist nicht mehr gültig. Ich war unterwegs, hab bestellt hätte evtl. noch den link hier gepostet (bei solchen Schnappern muss man schnell sein), aber da hier nur der Link nicht gewünscht ist, habe ich es halt gelassen  - bedankt euch bei demlack & co


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Nix, machste falsch - das Schnäppchen ist nicht mehr gültig. Ich war unterwegs, hab bestellt hätte evtl. noch den link hier gepostet (bei solchen Schnappern muss man schnell sein), aber da hier nur der Link nicht gewünscht ist, habe ich es halt gelassen  - bedankt euch bei demlack & co


Du solltest dir mal abgewöhnen, andere für dein eigenes Handeln verantwortlich zu machen.

Im Übrigen standen die Regeln, für die du mich jetzt lächerlicherweise irgendwie in Verantwortung ziehen willst, schon 3 Jahre vor meiner Registrierung fest.
Ausnahmsweise muss ich freetourer mal zustimmen.. es wird immer lustiger.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Nix, machste falsch - das Schnäppchen ist nicht mehr gültig. Ich war unterwegs, hab bestellt hätte evtl. noch den link hier gepostet (bei solchen Schnappern muss man schnell sein), aber da hier nur der Link nicht gewünscht ist, habe ich es halt gelassen  - bedankt euch bei demlack & co



Als ob das ein Aufwand ist:

Bike Hose  Gore für 20 statt 80. 
LINK

...wäre dein Schnäppchen so oder so ähnlich gekommen. Sagt keiner was. Und das ist in 7 Sekunden getippt.


Deine Argumente sind wie die eines kleinen, trotzigen Kindes.


----------



## freetourer (23. Oktober 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> Als ob das ein Aufwand ist:
> 
> Bike Hose  Gore für 20 statt 80.
> LINK
> ...





Member57 schrieb:


> *Du setzt sicher beim Abbiegen auch nie den Blinker....*
> 
> 
> Eine kurze Beschreibung, um was es sich handelt und zumind. der Angebotspreis sollten schon erwähnt werden.



Und Deine Argumente sind wie die eines kleinkarierten Nörglers, der sonst keine Sorgen hat.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Oktober 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> *Als ob das ein Aufwand ist:
> 
> Bike Hose  Gore für 20 statt 80.
> LINK
> ...



.... genau mein Geschmack 




Member57 schrieb:


> I*ch nutze quasi nur mein Telefon zum surfen, dass kostet mich also zum einen jedesmal traffic und zum anderen Zeit.*
> 
> Wenn ich kein Fahrrad kaufen will, habe ich von Fahrraddeals auch keinen Nutzen. Wozu klicken?



nimm einfach deinen eigenen ersten Satz als meine Antwort!

Was für dich gilt, gilt also nicht für andere ... interessant!



.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Zeichen des gegenseitigen Respekts, zumindest den Preis und den Namen des Artikels mit dazu zu schreiben.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, andere sind eventuell anders erzogen worden.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und Deine Argumente sind wie die eines kleinkarierten Nörglers, der sonst keine Sorgen hat.



Gut erkannt! Berufskrankheit.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ich nutze quasi nur mein Telefon zum surfen, dass kostet mich also zum einen jedesmal traffic und zum anderen



Ich auch, ein vernüftiger tarif würde helfen


----------



## nobss (23. Oktober 2018)

Hier geht es ja ab. Mal Platz nehmen mit Popcorn, Chips, Bier und was zu/zum Rauchen


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Oktober 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich auch, ein vernüftiger tarif würde helfen



Der Rahmenvertrag meines AG lässt mir leider nur eine 10GB Option und diese ist für mich recht knapp.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> CarbonLenkerSchnäppchen



Wo bitte ist das Schnäppchen versteckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (23. Oktober 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist das Schnäppchen versteckt?


Gabs zwischenzeitlich schon unter 60 euro neu dort...also momentan kein Schnapper

Wobei der Lenker echt fein ist


----------



## rebirth (23. Oktober 2018)

ich hasse personen die nicht blinken!


----------



## hasardeur (23. Oktober 2018)

Wer denkt, dass man die Schnäppchentipps hier umsonst bekommt, musste sich die wirklich wertvollen Beiträge noch nicht mühsam aus dem Wust an Ego-Posts suchen. Das ist wirklich harte Arbeit.


----------



## isartrails (23. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wenn Du wüsstest wie sehr ich mich bei diesen Diskussionen amüsiere ....


@freetourer und @sauerlaender75: Ihr seid sooo Kindergarten, dass es schon weh tut.
Die Argumentation erinnert mich an die AfD.
Auf, ihr könnt jetzt auch mal denunzieren! Ihr bekommt das hin!


----------



## freetourer (23. Oktober 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> @freetourer und @sauerlaender75: Ihr seid sooo Kindergarten, dass es schon weh tut.
> Die Argumentation erinnert mich an die AfD.
> Auf, ihr könnt jetzt auch mal denunzieren! Ihr bekommt das hin!



Eins ist sicher: Du hast definitiv nichts verstanden.


----------



## Epictetus (23. Oktober 2018)

Entschuldigung, könntet ihr aufhören euch wie Kleinkinder zu zanken? Schrecklich.


----------



## isartrails (24. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Eins ist sicher: Du hast definitiv nichts verstanden.


Macht nichts, ich erklär's dir gerne nochmal ganz langsam: Auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads stehen ein paar Regeln, an die sich, zum besseren Verständnis aller, circa 90 Prozent aller User halten. Daneben gibt es ein paar andere, die diese Regeln entweder nicht kennen, weil sie noch nie auf Seite 1 waren, weil sie sie vergessen haben, oder die sich für die anarchistische Speerspitze des Nonkonformismus halten. Werden diese, wie Du, freundlich an diese Regeln erinnert, wettern sie Blockwart, Spießer, Mimimi und schlagen wie Kindergartenkinder wild um sich, als hätte man ihnen die Bauklötzchen weggenommen. Beliebt ist auch der Vorwurf, man würde die Tatsachen "verdrehen". Allein, davon wird ihre Argumentation nicht besser. Diese Regeln, die diese Wenigen ablehnen (weil es Regeln sind), begrüßt die Mehrheit hier als sinnvolle Instrumente (und nicht weil es Regeln sind). Als typische Trotzreaktion entlarven sich dann "Drohungen", künftig keine Schnäppchen mehr posten zu wollen. 
Wie süß! Gerne. Behalte bitte deine Schnäppchen, brüte sie aus wie die Legehenne ihr Ei (sie gehören dir ganz allein) und verschone uns mit deinen Welterklärungen.
Wir sind mehr.


----------



## freetourer (24. Oktober 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Macht nichts, ich erklär's dir gerne nochmal ganz langsam: Auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads stehen ein paar Regeln, an die sich, zum besseren Verständnis aller, circa 90 Prozent aller User halten. Daneben gibt es ein paar andere, die diese Regeln entweder nicht kennen, weil sie noch nie auf Seite 1 waren, weil sie sie vergessen haben, oder die sich für die anarchistische Speerspitze des Nonkonformismus halten. Werden diese, wie Du, freundlich an diese Regeln erinnert, wettern sie Blockwart, Spießer, Mimimi und schlagen wie Kindergartenkinder wild um sich, als hätte man ihnen die Bauklötzchen weggenommen. Beliebt ist auch der Vorwurf, man würde die Tatsachen "verdrehen". Allein, davon wird ihre Argumentation nicht besser. Diese Regeln, die diese Wenigen ablehnen (weil es Regeln sind), begrüßt die Mehrheit hier als sinnvolle Instrumente (und nicht weil es Regeln sind). Als typische Trotzreaktion entlarven sich dann "Drohungen", künftig keine Schnäppchen mehr posten zu wollen.
> Wie süß! Gerne. Behalte bitte deine Schnäppchen, brüte sie aus wie die Legehenne ihr Ei (sie gehören dir ganz allein) und verschone uns mit deinen Welterklärungen.
> Wir sind mehr.



Deine Argumentation finde ich eher auf dem von Dir zitierten Kindergartenniveau. Die Argumente derer, die anderer Meinung sind als Du, als AFD-typisch zu bezeichnen und den Slogan "Wir sind mehr" in diesem Kontext zu verwenden ist doch arg überzogen. - Amüsiert mich aber trotzdem.


Nur mal zur Klarstellung (weil Du es ja einfach wirklich noch nicht verstanden hast):
- Mir sind die Regeln des Schnäppchenthreads bekannt, ich habe nichts gegen diese Regeln, mir sind sie aber auch relativ egal
- Ich habe nie damit gedroht keine Schnäppchen mehr zu posten
- Ich lehne auch keine Regeln per se ab, weil es Regeln sind

Mich tangiert es aber auch wirklich null, wenn sich jemand nicht an diese Regeln hält und eben das Schnäppchen nicht regelkonform postet. Es ist mir schlichtweg einfach egal.

Ich amüsiere mich lediglich über diejenigen, die genau darüber nicht hinwegsehen können und deren nur allzuvorhersehbarer Beißreflex sofort kommt.
Das ständige Pochen auf die Einhaltung der Regeln darauf und die darauf dolgende Diskussion ist doch der eigentliche Witz an der ganzen Geschichte und konterkariert ja eben genau die Regelwarte: Nur weil sie ihren Beißreflex nicht zurückhalten konnen entstehen doch diese Diskussionen erst. Da wird die Nichteinhaltung auf das gleiche Level wie Nicht-Blinken im Straßenverkehr gehoben, auf eine mißglückte Erziehung zurückgeführt und die User jetzt auch noch von Dir in AFD-Nähe gerückt und ihnen zugeschrieben, sie hielten sich für die Speerspitze des Nonkonformismus.

Poste bitte in dem Stil weiter.


----------



## demlak (24. Oktober 2018)

Andere als peinlich zu bezeichnen, sich mehrfach darüber äußern, dass du die Leute zum lachen und amüsant findest, im eigentlichen Schnäppchenthread in Sachen Regeln-ignorieren dann mit voller Absicht nochmal einen drauf setzen, etc. das muss diese Überlegenheit sein, einem Beißreflex nicht nachzugeben.

ymmd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (24. Oktober 2018)

Mein Beruf zeigt mir täglich, dass 90% der Menschheit nicht das geistige Niveau haben um bestimmte Dinge zu verstehen. Mindestens 50% aller Personen lässt sich aber auch nicht belehren bzw. ist lernresistent.

Also hört jetzt einfach auf hier weiter zu diskutieren.

Euer Gegenüber wird euch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit entweder nicht verstehen, oder sich nicht belehren lassen.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Oktober 2018)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Mein Beruf zeigt mir täglich, dass 90% der Menschheit nicht das geistige Niveau haben um bestimmte Dinge zu verstehen. Mindestens 50% aller Personen lässt sich aber auch nicht belehren bzw. ist lernresistent.


Also 140%  Und was machen dann die restlichen 17%?


----------



## mike79 (24. Oktober 2018)

Ist eindeutig mal wieder Vollmond


----------



## Epictetus (24. Oktober 2018)

.




Das ist echt alles, was mir zu diesen Gestalten hier einfällt


----------



## jonalisa (24. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also 140%  Und was machen dann die restlichen 17%?


Womit wir dann bei den Themen Ironie bzw. stochastischer Unabhängigkeit wären...

Ich will aber nicht belehren, deshalb


----------



## freetourer (24. Oktober 2018)

Der Preis für den Mega 275 Rahmen ist ja nicht schlecht - bei der UVP ist aber doch ein Fehler !?

NukeproofMega275


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Phi-Me (24. Oktober 2018)

Die Uvp vom Downhiller ist genauso ein Scherz...


----------



## bs99 (25. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Der Preis für den Mega 275 Rahmen ist ja nicht schlecht - bei der UVP ist aber doch ein Fehler !?
> 
> NukeproofMega275


Ja und Ja.
UVP irgendwas zwischen 15-1600,- wobei da AFAIK Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Achse dabei ist.


----------



## __hannes__ (25. Oktober 2018)

Für alle sonstigen Erbsenzähler wie mich: Die brand-x ascend 170er Sattelstüte hat leider nur 166mm Hub. Schade.

Eine Giant contact Switch z.B. hat bei 150er Maß 152mm Hub


----------



## imun (25. Oktober 2018)

4mm


----------



## Phi-Me (25. Oktober 2018)

imun schrieb:


> 4mm


Ist wie 10 mm mehr reach. Soll Leute geben die behaupten sowas zu merken


----------



## imun (25. Oktober 2018)

Hab mir ne 170mm OneUp geholt und tatsächlich NICHT nachgemessen


----------



## Ghoste (25. Oktober 2018)

matze4t schrieb:


> Hei.
> Ich kann euch berichten was genau kommt, hab eine bestellt.
> Grüße
> Edit: über Paypal kommen aktuell 116 Euro mit Versand raus.



Schon was angekommen?
Meine heute. 
Schaut aus wie die „neue Version“ 

Also für knapp über 100€ ein perfekter Schnapper 
Besser geht es nicht.


----------



## __hannes__ (25. Oktober 2018)

imun schrieb:


> 4mm


In den Fall ging es mir um die Differenz beider Stützen. Dacht mir ausnahmsweise schmeiß  ich mal die fuffies durchs Internet und hol mir für 144 Euro 20mm mehr Hub ins Haus. Jetzt sind es doch nur 14mm. Mehr als 25% meiner Erwartungen wurden enttäuscht 
Lohnt nich.


----------



## null-2wo (25. Oktober 2018)

das wichtigste ist bei der giant contact switch, immer vor ablauf der zweijahresfrist mal pauschal reklamieren. die geben die dinger relativ schnell und unkompliziert raus, da lohnt sich das, sagt der fachmann. meine defekte kartusche ist leider älter 

@__hannes__ sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (25. Oktober 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> das wichtigste ist bei der giant contact switch, immer vor ablauf der zweijahresfrist mal pauschal reklamieren. die geben die dinger relativ schnell und unkompliziert raus, da lohnt sich das, sagt der fachmann. meine defekte kartusche ist leider älter


geht sowas auch über jeden händler der giant im programm hat, oder muss man es zwingend über den schuppen abwickeln wo es mal gekauft wurde?


----------



## null-2wo (25. Oktober 2018)

kommt auf den händler an. in meinem falle hat er noch nachgeguckt, ob er nicht n rad mit der stütze im laden hat - die hätte er dann statt meiner reklamiert. hatte er nicht. hab sie auch (ganz) woanders gekauft. egal, das ding ist auch mW nicht so unfassbar teuer.


----------



## demlak (26. Oktober 2018)

Grundsätzlich geht das über jeden Händler der Giant über einen regionalen Giant-Vertriebler bezieht. Aber das heißt nicht, dass der Händler auch dazu Bock hat =) Verpflichtet ist er dazu nicht.
Du kannst das aber auch einfach direkt mit Giant telefonisch klären und dann per Post selber einschicken. Gibt ja ein paar Giant-Stores in Deutschland.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. Oktober 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Gibt ja ein paar Giant-Stores in Deutschland.


guter hinweis! 
denn ich hatte schon bei giant angerufen, wo sie einen lapidar mit "service nur für händler" abspeisen


----------



## Phi-Me (26. Oktober 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> guter hinweis!
> denn ich hatte schon bei giant angerufen, wo sie einen lapidar mit "service nur für händler" abspeisen



Frechheit, dass sie tatsächlich ein Händlernetzwerk aufgebaut haben und dann nicht darauf vorbereitet sind, dass Hinz und Kunz bei denen anufen weil es in der Hose juckt....


----------



## __hannes__ (26. Oktober 2018)

Phimi schrieb:


> Frechheit, dass sie tatsächlich ein Händlernetzwerk aufgebaut haben und dann nicht darauf vorbereitet sind, dass Hinz und Kunz bei denen anufen weil es in der Hose juckt....


Ja deswegen fahre ich demnächst eine halbe Autostunde zum nächsten Händler damit ich denen erzählen kann, dass mein Händler vor Ort einfach ohne Vorwarnung geschlossen hat und 4 Monate eine Stützenkartusche nicht besorgen konnte.

Ein hoch auf das Händlernetzwerk.


----------



## Phi-Me (26. Oktober 2018)

__hannes__ schrieb:


> Ja deswegen fahre ich demnächst eine halbe Autostunde zum nächsten Händler damit ich denen erzählen kann, dass mein Händler vor Ort einfach ohne Vorwarnung geschlossen hat und 4 Monate eine Stützenkartusche nicht besorgen konnte.
> 
> Ein hoch auf das Händlernetzwerk.


Für dich in dem Fall natürlich doof, aber es ist jawohl verständlich, dass man sich da auf einen Weg einschiessen muss. Irgendwann fliegen dir die Kosten sonst um die Ohren...


----------



## isartrails (26. Oktober 2018)

Schnäppchen?
Auf CRC eine Fox Talas von 2013 für um die 270 EUR bestellt ( https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...las-ctd-fit-factory-gabeln-2013/rp-prod144552 ), gekommen ist dann was völlig anderes, nämlich eine 2017 Float 34 Rhythm 150 27.5 boost.
Hab dann mal etwas im Inet nachgeforscht. Kann es sein, dass es eine Talas mit 34er Standrohren in Boost-Ausführung nie gab? Schon gar nicht 2013, als Boost noch gar nicht erfunden war...


----------



## freetourer (26. Oktober 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Schnäppchen?
> Auf CRC eine Fox Talas von 2013 für um die 270 EUR bestellt ( https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...las-ctd-fit-factory-gabeln-2013/rp-prod144552 ), gekommen ist dann was völlig anderes, nämlich eine 2017 Float 34 Rhythm 150 27.5 boost.
> Hab dann mal etwas im Inet nachgeforscht. Kann es sein, dass es eine Talas mit 34er Standrohren in Boost-Ausführung nie gab? Schon gar nicht 2013, als Boost noch gar nicht erfunden war...



War denn die auf der CRC-Seite angegebene Artikel-Nummer drauf? - Dann wäre ja zumindest ein Fehler beim Verpacken ausgeschlossen.

Anhand der ID-Nummer auf der Gabel kannst Du auf der Fox - Seite nachschauen, was Du da genau bekommen hast.

Ich hatte letztens bei CRC einen CC DB IL (also die neueste Version) bestellt und dann aber die alte Version bekommen. Deren Angebot war dann ein kleiner Rabatt oder der bei CRC sehr langwierige und ätzend komplizierte Weg der normalen Retoure.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (26. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> der bei CRC sehr langwierige und ätzend komplizierte Weg der normalen Retoure.


Wie läuft das aktuell ab?

Edit: Hab jetzt in 3 Minuten die kostenlose Retoure bei Wiggle klar gemacht. Die gehören doch zusammen?


----------



## hardtails (26. Oktober 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Wie läuft das aktuell ab?
> 
> Edit: Hab jetzt in 3 Minuten die kostenlose Retoure bei Wiggle klar gemacht. Die gehören doch zusammen?



dreimal drükcen, du hast ein Label.
geht dann zu einer deutschen Firma. die leiten dasdasdann weiter. deshalb dauert es meist 7 TageTagebis die Kohle kommt


----------



## isartrails (26. Oktober 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> War denn die auf der CRC-Seite angegebene Artikel-Nummer drauf? - Dann wäre ja zumindest ein Fehler beim Verpacken ausgeschlossen.


Nein. Auf der Gabel (in OEM-Plastikfolie eingewickelt) war lediglich eine Fox-Seriennummer (130845-0015) drauf, nicht die CRC-interne Artikelnummer.



freetourer schrieb:


> Anhand der ID-Nummer auf der Gabel kannst Du auf der Fox - Seite nachschauen, was Du da genau bekommen hast.


Ja, auf der Fox-Seite sollte man die Federgabel ja anhand der ID oder der Seriennummer bestimmen können. 
Mit der Seriennummer klappte es nicht, da landete ich beim Login des Händlerbereichs. Mit der ID (C75F) spuckte das System ein Ergebnis aus: FOX FLOAT Rhythm Series 34 2017, 27.5, 150 GRIP

Möglicherweise ist das ja auch ein Schnäppchen, zumal ein deutlich aktuelleres, aber halt nicht das, was ich haben wollte.
Da das Angebot was von einer absenkbaren 160mm-Talas faselte, hab ich zugeschlagen, ohne nachzudenken.
Mir hätte vielleicht auffallen sollen, dass "Boost" und Herstellungsjahr nicht so ganz zusammenpassen und absenkbare Talas in Verbindung mit dem neuen Nabenstandard auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Epictetus (26. Oktober 2018)

Den CCDB Inline von 2xx EUR hab ich dort auch gesehen, aber nicht gepostet / gekauft, da wahrscheinlich die alte fehleranfällige Version.


----------



## Goddi8 (26. Oktober 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Den CCDB Inline von 2xx EUR hab ich dort auch gesehen, aber nicht gepostet / gekauft, da wahrscheinlich die alte fehleranfällige Version.


Trotzdem Schnappen kaufen und umbauen lassen


----------



## Epictetus (26. Oktober 2018)

Meiner fliegt aus dem Trail Bike weil er Zicken macht. McLeod geht rein



Goddi8 schrieb:


> Trotzdem Schnappen kaufen und umbauen lassen



Dann wars das auch mit dem Schnäppchen.



imun schrieb:


> Hab mir ne 170mm OneUp geholt und tatsächlich NICHT nachgemessen



Guter Mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze4t (27. Oktober 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Schon was angekommen?
> Meine heute.



Hei.
Nein, meine hängt lt. UPS Tracking noch in California. Ging bei dir ja dann richtig schnell.
Wenns ohne Einfuhr UST durchgeht ists ja perfekt, freut mich für dich.
Grüße


----------



## Goddi8 (27. Oktober 2018)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Meiner fliegt aus dem Trail Bike weil er Zicken macht. McLeod geht rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben doch
*For DBINLINE owners, Cane Creek and its service centers are providing the new internal parts during every rebuild at no cost; that's new air piston and new oil seal head, for both warranty or paid service.*
Also, riders can upgrade their DBINLINE to the new DBAIR [IL] while it is in for service or warranty at Cane Creek. Under warranty, a DBINLINE can be upgraded to a DBAIR [IL] for $65 USD. If not a warranty, DBINLINE owners can upgrade to a DBAIR [IL] for $225 USD.
Service oder eben Garantie wenn es der anfällige ist


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Oktober 2018)

1. bestellung 42er kettenblatt von e thirteen bei rcz für 5,99€ bestellt... 3 tage später geld zurück ohne kommentar
2. nochmal leicht genervt für 15,99€ bestellt, gestern wieder kommentarlos geld zurück

was stimmt dort nicht?
hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## demlak (27. Oktober 2018)

@kreisbremser https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop.579873/page-23


----------



## piilu (27. Oktober 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> 1. bestellung 42er kettenblatt von e thirteen bei rcz für 5,99€ bestellt... 3 tage später geld zurück ohne kommentar
> 2. nochmal leicht genervt für 15,99€ bestellt, gestern wieder kommentarlos geld zurück
> 
> was stimmt dort nicht?
> hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?


Das Teil ist eh voll shrott das hat bei mir nicht mal 50km gehalten bis es Verbogen ist


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Oktober 2018)

na dann haben die mir zwei gefallen getan


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Oktober 2018)

__hannes__ schrieb:


> Ja deswegen fahre ich demnächst eine halbe Autostunde zum nächsten Händler damit ich denen erzählen kann, dass mein Händler vor Ort einfach ohne Vorwarnung geschlossen hat und 4 Monate eine Stützenkartusche nicht besorgen konnte.Ein hoch auf das Händlernetzwerk.


meine güte, stell dich gefälligst nicht so an. 
dafür dass du die demokratisch garantierte freiheit in vollen zügen geniessen kannst und etwas von giant käuflich erwerben *durftest*, hast du alles weitere gefälligst zu erdulden, inkl entstehende folgekosten!
ausserdem hast du ja offensichtlich ein rad mit dem du dann in deiner freien lebenszeit dorthin fahren kannst 
keine ahnung wo das problem sein soll?


----------



## null-2wo (27. Oktober 2018)

ich hoffe echt, ich warte nicht so lange auf die dämliche kartusche


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## kreisbremser (29. Oktober 2018)

hauptsache er neigt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (29. Oktober 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> dreimal drükcen, du hast ein Label.
> geht dann zu einer deutschen Firma. die leiten dasdasdann weiter. deshalb dauert es meist 7 TageTagebis die Kohle kommt


Hört sich überschaubar kompliziert an.


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2018)

Wartet hier noch jemand auf die von RCZ ende Mai verkauften 29" DT Swiss Laufräder (E1700 mit 25mm MW und CL)??


----------



## pommodore (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich warte noch auf 27.5er M1700 Spline Two mit 30mm u. CL. Ich wurde von RCZ per Mail Mitte September auf eine Zustellung im Oktober vertröstet. Zwei Tage sind dafür ja noch Zeit  Dringend benötigen sollte man bei denen besser kein bestelltes Teil.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe noch gar nichts gehört.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Oktober 2018)

Der grüne Klassik ist nur noch in XL vorhanden. Bei r2 Bike gibt es noch alle Größen in Grau (außer XL). 157€.



toastet schrieb:


> Light ab 115,- Euro
> Classic wohl noch in allen Größen 155,-
> Die anderen neueren und Sondereditionen auch reduziert
> 
> https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/bekleidu...ucts_clothes_type=0&CF_products_year=0&mnf=71


----------



## Cube_Heinz (29. Oktober 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wartet hier noch jemand auf die von RCZ ende Mai verkauften 29" DT Swiss Laufräder (E1700 mit 25mm MW und CL)??


Habe meine am 05.05. bestellt und nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen im September die Nachricht bekommen, dass sie im Oktober geliefert werden. Et voila, vor etwas mehr wie einer Woche sind sie bei mir eingetrudelt. Ging zwar lange, aber ansonsten alles prima.
Grüße Chris


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2018)

Es hieß mitte oktober. Heute ne antwort bekommen, dass rcz die lieferung am 06.11 erwartet(!)..


----------



## aka23 (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich warte auch. Wurde Ende September auf Oktober vertröstet...


----------



## fone (30. Oktober 2018)

pommodore schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf 27.5er M1700 Spline Two mit 30mm u. CL. Ich wurde von RCZ per Mail Mitte September auf eine Zustellung im Oktober vertröstet. Zwei Tage sind dafür ja noch Zeit  Dringend benötigen sollte man bei denen besser kein bestelltes Teil.


Vor allem sollte man da keine dringend benötigten Teile bestellen, wenn die Lieferzeit bei der Bestellung mit 20 Wochen angegeben ist. 

Ein E1700 27,5 25mm nonboost steht bei mir noch aus... nur, was mach ich mit dem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenkelklopfer (30. Oktober 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Light ab 115,- Euro
> Classic wohl noch in allen Größen 155,-
> Die anderen neueren und Sondereditionen auch reduziert
> 
> https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/bekleidu...ucts_clothes_type=0&CF_products_year=0&mnf=71



Das sind absolute Standardpreise, der Anzug ist ständig für den Preis zu haben bzw gibts auch die neuere Classic in grau regelmäßig um 160 Euro. Der Grüne wird überall zu ähnlichen Preisen abverkauft.
Den Pro gab es die Tage in relevanten Grüßen bei BD für 159 und dann 149, DAS ist ein guter Preis.
Sorry, aber hier wird echt deutlich, wie viele auch 2018 noch auf Pseudo-Rabatte von Händler hereinfallen.
Aber solange hier Preisvergleiche mit lächerlichen UVPs erlaubt sind, wird es schwer bleiben, echte Schnapper zu erkennen.


----------



## rebirth (30. Oktober 2018)

@fone schon klar, nur bin ich statt 16 bei fast 23 wochen. Und es dauert ja nochmal 2 bis das zeug da ist.


----------



## fone (30. Oktober 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> @fone schon klar, nur bin ich statt 16 bei fast 23 wochen. Und es dauert ja nochmal 2 bis das zeug da ist.


Ja... aber jetzt ist's doch auch schon fast Wurscht.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (30. Oktober 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Es hieß mitte oktober. Heute ne antwort bekommen, dass rcz die lieferung am 06.11 erwartet(!)..


Ist leider so, dass man bei den "private sale" Superschnäppchen einen sehr langen Geduldsfaden haben muss. Da ich meinen E1700 ohnehin als 2. LRS aufbauen wollte wars mir (fast) egal wann die Räder kommen. Bei unter 200.- fiel mir das Warten nicht so schwer.
Sieht anders aus, wenn man dringend was braucht.
Geht auch anders bei RCZ, wenn die Klamotten "in Stock" sind, am Sa. einen Sattel bestellt, heute den Tracking-Code bekommen.
Grüße Chris


----------



## toastet (30. Oktober 2018)

Könnt ihr das nicht im RCZ-Thema ausdiskutieren, immer wieder die selbe Nummer hier. Wann gibt es eigentlich wieder LIDL-Montageständer?


----------



## platt_ziege (30. Oktober 2018)

spricht irgendwas gegen den Troy Lee Designs A1 Drone?
habe ich als recht gut in erinnerung was ich seinerzeit gelesen hatte und die belüftung ist auch ok, oder?
*EDITH*: hat sich wohl schon erledigt, da 59cm wohl zu klein für xl ist !!!????



toastet schrieb:


> Wann gibt es eigentlich wieder LIDL-Montageständer?


gabs die nicht vor kurzem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. Oktober 2018)

wer pfiffig ist kommt jederzeit an die lidl Montage Ständer


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich hätte wirklich gern einen, hier gabs ihn nicht oder war innerhalb von Stunden ausverkauft(was och nicht glaube)


----------



## below (30. Oktober 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> wer pfiffig ist kommt jederzeit an die lidl Montage Ständer


Wie, wo?


----------



## fone (30. Oktober 2018)

Obacht, ihr überfordert schon wieder _besondere_ Menschen!


----------



## demlak (30. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt.. @sauerlaender75 is wieder mal überfordert links zu posten..


----------



## osbow (30. Oktober 2018)

"pfiffig"


----------



## demlak (30. Oktober 2018)

kommt von pfeife? =)


----------



## Mr_Chicks (30. Oktober 2018)

Oder von geistigem dünnpfiff


----------



## platt_ziege (30. Oktober 2018)

man man man, um himmels willen, genau das kommt dabei raus wenn man die schulpflicht wie offensichtlich bei uns abschafft: 
pfiffig kommt LOGISCHERWEISE vom pfiffigen ling!
das ist definitiv verloren...


----------



## hasardeur (31. Oktober 2018)

below schrieb:


> Wie, wo?



Bei Amazon oder bei Obi (kein Witz). Das Teil gibt es mittlerweile fast überall und das ganze Jahr über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (31. Oktober 2018)

Das is klar, aber da wir hier im Schnäppchen-Thread sind, dachte ich es gäbe ein besonderes Angebot. Bei Lidl ging der ja zuletzt für 19,99€ weg.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. Oktober 2018)

... hier ist aber nicht der "Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread" - du musst schon aufpassen wie u. wo deine Beiträge verfasst, sonst kommen die Oberlehrer (s.oben) aus ihren Löchern und erfreuen sich dich maßregeln zu können 

der besagte lidl Montageständer der Marke Crivit gibt es wie oben schon erwähnt das ganze Jahr nicht nur bei lidl, vielleicht nicht für 19.99 ... ich hab ihn aber letztens noch für 25€ inkl. Versand im Netz erworben .....


----------



## hasardeur (31. Oktober 2018)

Appell an alle Internethelden hier. Hört endlich mit dem gegenseitigen Gebashe auf. Das nervt unendlich. Wenn Ihr Eure Dominanz unter Beweis stellen wollt, sucht Euch Gegner im realen Leben.


----------



## fone (31. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Epictetus (31. Oktober 2018)

Fox 34 F 150 27,5" Fit4 Kashima schwarz tapered 395.00 EUR
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17424

Überlege die zu kaufen, aber irgendwie hab ich dafür auch grad keine Verwendung... hachja... Habenwollen everyday.

Bike-Components könnte mal wieder Fox36 Factorys für U500EUR raushauen


----------



## Ghoste (1. November 2018)

matze4t schrieb:


> Hei.
> Nein, meine hängt lt. UPS Tracking noch in California. Ging bei dir ja dann richtig schnell.
> Wenns ohne Einfuhr UST durchgeht ists ja perfekt, freut mich für dich.
> Grüße



So eben verbaut! Läuft super, länger dürfte sie aber nicht sein 
Maximal Einschub, damit es passt bei mir


----------



## Mr_Chicks (1. November 2018)

LTB schrieb:


> *Brand X droppper* seatpost zb *150mm* travel *~108€
> *
> http://www.wigglesport.de/brand-x-ascend-01-dropper-sattelstutze/





RichMasTa schrieb:


> Den Neukundengutschein *NCVEU* nicht vergessen (10€ ab 60€). Wir sind doch alle „Neukunden“ nicht wahr?
> (Falls nicht, ich hatte im letzten newsletter auch einen „Treuer Kunde“ Gutschein mit den selben Konditionen)
> 
> *ACHTUNG!* Von den Bildern nicht täuschen lassen: nur die 30,9mm Variante kommt mit einem Hebel im Schalthebel-Style!



Hab die Stütze vor 3 Wochen in 31,6 für 125€ bestellt 

Hebel sieht so aus


----------



## mike79 (1. November 2018)

Wie ist denn das Teil von der Qualität her so?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (1. November 2018)

Kann noch nicht viel sagen. Ist noch nicht montiert. Stütze selbst macht haptisch und vong Verarbeitung her nen guten Eindruck.
Von Hand betätigt scheints absenken bissl schwerer zu sein als bei der Oneup. Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit kommr mir auch bissl langsamer vor.
Hebel macht nen recht billigen Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RichMasTa (1. November 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Hab die Stütze vor 3 Wochen in 31,6 für 125€ bestellt
> 
> Hebel sieht so aus
> Anhang anzeigen 790195



Jap, danke, hab meinen Beitrag angepasst 
Dabei steht uns doch (wie jedes Jahr) der Black Friday ins Haus und im Herbst sind die Schnäppchen bekanntlich nochmal attraktiver. Also, nix kaufen bevor man es nicht mehr braucht. Logisch   (ja, man kann auch im Winter biken...)


----------



## LTB (1. November 2018)

mike79 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Teil von der Qualität her so?


habe die 170mm Variante und bisher tut das Ding was es soll, hat kein unübliches Spiel, Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit kannst über den Luftdruck einstellen, absenken geht auch relativ leicht, ich kann meine einfach mit der Hand versenken.

Habe auch die Trans X in 170mm, soll ja baugleich sein, diese habe ich auch schon länger. Genau das gleiche, einfach sorglos. was will man mehr außer evtl blingbling


----------



## duc-mo (1. November 2018)

Geht mit dem Black Friday dieses Jahr schon ganz schön früh los... Bisher gefunden:

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...kfriday&icb=promotion-week44_2018_blackfriday
http://www.wigglesport.de/black-friday/


----------



## RichMasTa (1. November 2018)

Wiggle ist hier der "big player", hat chainreaction cycles gekauft und auch bike24  siehe hier : "Artikel bei CyclingWeekly"

Trotz dessen gab es da immer wieder Preisunterschiede. Daher sollte man zumindest die Preise bei wiggle und chainreactioncycles vor dem Kauf mal gegenchecken


----------



## platt_ziege (1. November 2018)

mike79 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Teil von der Qualität her so?


für mich gibt es KEINEN grund mehr, mehr geld für den ganzen andere beta müll auszugeben. wer es tut, selber schuld 
das einzige was man ggf wie ich hat, ist das generve mit diesem unfähigen trottelverein der sie vertreibt.


----------



## toastet (2. November 2018)

Preislich ähnlich und auch von Optik und Haptik gibt es ja immer noch die (Shimano) Pro Koryak. Hebel ist sehr ähnlich, sieht etwas hochwertiger aus bei Shimano und ist I-Spec kompatibel, Schelle ist aber sonst fast 1:1 wie hier vorher von der brand-x gezeigt, geht also beides und wird auch beides mitgeliefert. Dazu halt den schöneren Support. Bei der Koryak ist dann die Patrone in der Stütze einfach komplett tauschbar, keine Ahnung wie das bei der Brand-X ist. Kostet knapp 45-50 Euro die komplette Einheit, ist fix selber getauscht und die Sache ist wieder wie neu wenn dann die 2 Jahre rum sind nach Kauf. Stadler hatte die ja mein ich für nen 100er im Angebot, sonst halt knapp 130 bei bike-components. Wird aber sicher noch öfter rausgehauen werden, da jetzt die 2. Generation kommt. Wehrmutstropfen für einige halt nur die "nur" 120 oder 125mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (2. November 2018)

OK, ich checke das neue Unterforum nicht. Kann man hier keine Sammelthreads erstellen?

Wollte eigentlich "Enduro / AM Komplettbikes Sale Winter 18/19" machen


----------



## MichiP (2. November 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> OK, ich checke das neue Unterforum nicht. Kann man hier keine Sammelthreads erstellen?
> 
> Wollte eigentlich "Enduro / AM Komplettbikes *+ Rahmen* Sale Winter 18/19" machen



Wäre toll......

Aber eigene Threads geht wohl nicht (mehr)?


----------



## everywhere.local (2. November 2018)

MichiP schrieb:


> Wäre toll......
> 
> Aber eigene Threads geht wohl nicht (mehr)?


Könnten auch einfach "Enduro / AM Sale Winter 18/19" machen... ne 36er Factory wäre sicher auch noch interessant... oder ne Eagle Gruppe,...


----------



## Brezensalzer (2. November 2018)

Für die Hardcore-Winterfahrer mit 26-Zoll:

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...ution-HS-379-Spike-Fahrradreifen-26-Zoll.html

Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro für nur 21,99 €. Das ist relativ sicher Auslaufware, denn Schwalbe bietet den Ice Spiker in 26 Zoll in der Pro-Ausführung nicht mehr an. Andererseits aber auch eine Gelegenheit, denn die Standard-Ausführung, die in 26 Zoll aktuell noch bei Schwalbe im Programm ist, wiegt immerhin 300 g mehr.


----------



## Winnepooh (2. November 2018)

LTB schrieb:


> habe die 170mm Variante und bisher tut das Ding was es soll, hat kein unübliches Spiel, Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit kannst über den Luftdruck einstellen, absenken geht auch relativ leicht, ich kann meine einfach mit der Hand versenken.
> 
> Habe auch die Trans X in 170mm, soll ja baugleich sein, diese habe ich auch schon länger. Genau das gleiche, einfach sorglos. was will man mehr außer evtl blingbling



Ist die aktuell im Angebot auch der Luftdruck einstellbar, oder eine geschlossene Kartusche?
Werde da nicht so recht schlau. Die Tranzx gibts neben den 170mm auch in 150mm


Edit:
Wenn ich die Einbaulängen vergleiche müsste es die JD - YSP12 Tranzx sein. Diese hat laut HP keine Möglichkeit Luft nach zu pumpen


----------



## LTB (2. November 2018)

Winnepooh schrieb:


> Ist die aktuell im Angebot auch der Luftdruck einstellbar, oder eine geschlossene Kartusche?
> Werde da nicht so recht schlau. Die Tranzx gibts neben den 170mm auch in 150mm



Bei der Brand X sollte das auch gehen. Außen steht ein Druckbereich drauf. Aber eingestellt habe ich nix, da es so gut war wie sie aus der Kiste kam.


----------



## platt_ziege (2. November 2018)

LTB schrieb:


> Bei der Brand X sollte das auch gehen. Außen steht ein Druckbereich drauf. Aber eingestellt habe ich nix, da es so gut war wie sie aus der Kiste kam.


dito ;-)


----------



## Winnepooh (3. November 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dito ;-)



Ihr sprecht über die 170mm Versionen? Also die XL?


----------



## LTB (3. November 2018)

ja und ja





...ich zumindest


----------



## platt_ziege (3. November 2018)

LTB schrieb:


> ja und ja
> ...ich zumindest


dito ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel291 (4. November 2018)

Moin Männers!

Hat vlt. jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie man den 10€-Neukunden-Code bei CRC, trotz folgender Meldung nutzen kann?





Code wird nicht akzeptiert, obwohl ich tatsächlich n neues Konto auf den Namen einer Freundin anlegen wollte und auch ihr Paypal nutzen wollte, da Paypal mein Konto nach Transaktion von nem 4-stelligen Eurobetrag angeblich zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit vorrübergehnd „gesperrt“ hat. 

Hatte dann kompletten Verlauf und alle Website-Daten gelöscht, aber irgendwie scheint CRC trotzdem meinen Mac und mein iPad wiederzuerkennen.

Für einen hilfreichen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar, gerne auch per PN.


----------



## demlak (4. November 2018)

cache vom browser löschen und auch die IP wechseln.. könnte allerdings sein, dass die neuen daten auch bereits in der Datenbank deinem account zugeordnet wurden.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (4. November 2018)

Wegen 10€ so einen Aufwand betreiben...


----------



## toastet (5. November 2018)

Ah dumme Kommentare, herrlich. Würde mal nen anderen Browser probieren und/oder gleich nen VPN.


----------



## Marcel291 (5. November 2018)

@demlak und @toastet : Danke hat leider nicht funktioniert. VPN habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.

@Blacksheep87 : Manchmal geht es einem auch einfach ums Prinzip! Mich ärgert es nämlich, dass langjährige, treue Kunden bei manchen Anbietern nur Nach-, statt Vorteile genießen.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. November 2018)

Marcel291 schrieb:


> Hat vlt. jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie man den 10€-Neukunden-Code bei CRC, trotz folgender Meldung nutzen kann?


wenn dann musste nur die cookies von crc und besser auch gleich von wiggle löschen.
wenn ich es recht in erinnerung habe, gleichen beide auch per paypal ab. vielleicht ist da der hund begraben ;-)
ansonsten support anschreiben, die machen das dann irgendwie klar.
kann bei diesem komplett überforderten verein(en) aber auch einfach wieder nur ein fehler im system sein....


Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Wegen 10€ so einen Aufwand betreiben...


und einige wundern sich über diese ganzen immer weiter ausufernden aber natürlich immer noch absolut fairen preise, die natürlich nicht fair sind, sondern zu 90% einfach nur komplette verarsche....


----------



## rebirth (5. November 2018)

Manche codes gehen nicht wegen "falsch" eingestelltem land. Probier mal die seite in anderen sprachen aus.


----------



## mikefize (6. November 2018)

t-m-s schrieb:


> Crank Brothers Highline 2016 160mm Sattelstütze für 131,99€ bei CRC.
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/en/crank-brothers-highline-dropper-seatpost/rp-prod145568
> Auf der Seite "View all options as a list" anklicken. Dort findet man die Stütze in 30,9mm und 31,6mm zu dem Preis.



Suuper, danke für den Tipp! Bin gespannt, ob das klappt. Bin mir fast sicher, dass das ein Fehler im Shopsystem ist und nicht so gedacht war...


----------



## sammy12300 (6. November 2018)

Bin bisher seit Anfang des Jahres sehr zufrieden mit der Stütze! Funktioniert gut und zuverlässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (6. November 2018)

Selbiges. Hab mir sogar mal eine auf Vorrat bestellt...


----------



## matze4t (6. November 2018)

Fahr die auch im Hardtail und Funktion ist bisher tadellos. Auch der Remote ist ok, wenn auch nicht perfekt.


----------



## sp00n82 (6. November 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Suuper, danke für den Tipp! Bin gespannt, ob das klappt. Bin mir fast sicher, dass das ein Fehler im Shopsystem ist und nicht so gedacht war...


Könnte auch daran liegen, dass es die 2016er Version ist, die nicht mehr produziert wird. Die 18er Version hat inzwischen 150 oder 170mm.


----------



## Asko (7. November 2018)

.


----------



## Hille2001 (7. November 2018)

Welche Jahreszeit ist günstig um Reifen zu kaufen?
Wird es im Winter günstiger? Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?


----------



## kreisbremser (7. November 2018)

schnäppchen sind ganzjährig. im frühjahr sind womöglich die spikeriefen günstig. gummi wird im alter nicht frischer, deshalb werden irgendwann die alten dinger rausgehauen.... rcz, planetx... da gibts immer wieder mal schnapper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (8. November 2018)

maui400 schrieb:


> Maulweite: 21mm
> Außen: 26mm


Mit anderen VR-Caps perfekt für das CX oder Gravel-Bike.


----------



## BigJohn (8. November 2018)

Die Crankbrothers Highline kostet bei CRC jetzt 143€. Wer an der Stütze und dem Mobi V-15 Interesse hat(te), kann sich die Sachen auch bei Wiggle holen. Dort gibts noch den 10€-Gutschein für "Neukunden" und mit Glück zusätzlich 2% Shoop.


----------



## isartrails (9. November 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> Manitou Mattoc Comp Gabel (BOOST, 15 mm Achse) für 311,99
> und noch einige Dinge mehr im BF!


Die ist nicht zufällig absenkbar...?


----------



## rms69 (9. November 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die ist nicht zufällig absenkbar...?



*Answers*

PASSIONATE AND OBSESSIVE
It can be adjusted back to 140mm according to their website and long as this is the same version as the one on the Manitou website;

https://manitoumtb.com/product/mattoc-2/?cat_id=23


----------



## isartrails (10. November 2018)

Das hatte ich gesehen. Aber so verstanden, dass die Federgabel umgebaut werden kann. Ich meine ja eher Absenken im Fahrbetrieb.


----------



## luftschaukel (10. November 2018)

Verdammt! Junior ist gerade der 152 entwachsen!

Das und mehr gibts bei www.berg-ab.de


----------



## Bergeziege (11. November 2018)

Hallo,
Gibt es irgendwo Angebote für die dirtlej Dirtsuits?


----------



## thk0106 (11. November 2018)

Kommt drauf an, welchen Du suchst.

Bei bunnyhop gibt's z.b. den grünen immernoch für 155€.

https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/bekleidung/jacken/dirtlej-dirtsuit-classic-edition-green1


----------



## jammerlappen (12. November 2018)

Moin zusammen,
weiß jemand, ob die Magura mt4 flipflop-Hebel hat?

Danke & Grüße


----------



## un1e4shed (12. November 2018)

jo hat sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (12. November 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> weiß jemand, ob die Magura mt4 flipflop-Hebel hat?
> 
> Danke & Grüße



ja


----------



## Bergeziege (12. November 2018)

thk0106 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, welchen Du suchst.
> 
> Bei bunnyhop gibt's z.b. den grünen immernoch für 155€.
> 
> https://www.bunnyhop.de/de/bekleidung/jacken/dirtlej-dirtsuit-classic-edition-green1



Danke dir, aber vielleicht noch irgendwo in lang?


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. November 2018)

Bergeziege schrieb:


> Danke dir, aber vielleicht noch irgendwo in lang?


Lang brauchst du nicht. Kauf dir den in Kurz und für das gesparte Geld ein Paar Sealskinz Kniestrümpfe.


----------



## Bergeziege (13. November 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Lang brauchst du nicht. Kauf dir den in Kurz und für das gesparte Geld ein Paar Sealskinz Kniestrümpfe.



Geil, die Strümpfe kannte ich garnicht.
Wäre echt eine Überlegung.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. November 2018)

Bergeziege schrieb:


> Geil, die Strümpfe kannte ich garnicht.
> Wäre echt eine Überlegung.


Habe ich und mir gefällt die Zusätzliche Beinfreiheit. Die Dirtsuits sind ja schon recht weit geschnitten. Das brauch ich an den Beinen nicht. Ich fuhr im Winter bislang lange Bib-Hosen inkl. der Socken und meist eine kurze Hose drüber. Jetzt habe ich mir endlich mal einen Dirtsuit gegönnt, sodass nicht nur die Füße trocken bleiben.


----------



## Tony- (14. November 2018)

bei Bike-Discount gibts reduzierte dirtsuits mit kurzen und langen Beinen.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/suche?q=Dirtsuit


----------



## Tony- (14. November 2018)

Würde ein Trinkrucksack unter so ein Dirtsuit passen?


----------



## duc-mo (14. November 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Würde ein Trinkrucksack unter so ein Dirtsuit passen?



Kommt drauf an, welches Modell...

Oben rum ist meiner ziemlich weit und die Hüfte ist er recht eng...

Ausprobieren!


----------



## Bergeziege (14. November 2018)

https://www.hibike.ch/dirtlej-dirts...sand-orange-pa40eff91a6cef8f76c79c9d179de41f0

Ich werde mir jetzt doch mal den bestellen und schauen wie er sitzt.
Angebot ist das beste was ich gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (14. November 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das hatte ich gesehen. Aber so verstanden, dass die Federgabel umgebaut werden kann. Ich meine ja eher Absenken im Fahrbetrieb.



generell können die Manitougabeln vom Federweg her umgebaut werden

unterwegs einstellbar - jein - die DoradoAir der Expert/Pro bleibt beim Aufpumpen auf dem Federweg hängen, auf dem man die die Pumpe vom Ventil abnimmt. Grund ist, dass hier eine Verbindung zwischen Pos/Negativkammer geöffnet wird und beide gleichzeitig aufgepumpt werden. Nach dem Abnehmen bleibt das Kräftgleichgewicht bestehen und somit der "eingestellte" Federweg. 
Den Effekt haben ein paar Bastler hier mal für einen Betätiger auf dem Ventil ausgenutzt. Damit kann man auch die Neg/Pos-Kammer kurzschließen und einstellen

Bei der Comp ist eine andere Luftkammer verbaut.


----------



## isartrails (14. November 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> generell können die Manitougabeln vom Federweg her umgebaut werden
> unterwegs einstellbar - jein -


Mach's nicht so kompliziert. Nennt sich "Dual Position" bei Rock Shox und "Talas" bei Fox. Früher hatten manche Marzocchi-Gabeln sowas auch - jetzt, weiß ich nicht...?
Hatte gehofft, dass jemand zufällig weiß, ob's die Funktion bei der Manitou auch gibt. Mit der Beschreibung im Text auf CRC kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen und die Homepage von Manitou find ich jetzt auch nicht weiter erhellend.


----------



## Lennart (15. November 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mach's nicht so kompliziert.


Einfache Antwort: nein.
Richtige Antwort: siehe oben.


----------



## C0HiBA (15. November 2018)

schwarze Sugino 75 in 165mm mit Criterium Kettenblatt (48T) für 135 Pfund?!
https://www.dolan-bikes.com/black-f...m-zen-messenger-48t-1-8th-black-pcd144mm.html

Ich hab mal bestellt. Der Preis ist auf den ersten Blick fast zu schön um wahr zu sein.....


----------



## Puls220 (15. November 2018)

C0HiBA schrieb:


> schwarze Sugino 75 in 165mm mit Criterium Kettenblatt (48T) für 135 Pfund?!
> https://www.dolan-bikes.com/black-f...m-zen-messenger-48t-1-8th-black-pcd144mm.html
> 
> Ich hab mal bestellt. Der Preis ist auf den ersten Blick fast zu schön um wahr zu sein.....



Ein Kettenblatt mit 48 Zähnen - da brauchst Du aber stramme Oberschenkel um die am MTB zu bewegen... oder 16" Laufräder ;-)


----------



## culoduro (15. November 2018)

naja,  fürs Mountainbike kann man die Kurbel mit der Kettenlinie von 42 mm wohl eh weniger verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (16. November 2018)

thk0106 schrieb:


> Nur heute gibts bei Platzangst 35% auf die DFl-Serie.
> 
> Z.b: DFl Jacket II statt 79 €für 51,93 €
> 
> ...



Gleich mal alles bestellt


----------



## toastet (16. November 2018)

https://dein-ebike.de/fahrrad-brilo...is-abmahnung-zweirad-welt-neumann-gmbh-co-kg/



Poldi78 schrieb:


> Five Ten Freerider Pro Night Navy oder EQT Blue  in einige wenigen Größen bei liquid life für 89,90 €.
> 
> https://www.liquid-life.de/fiveten/fiveten-freerider-pro-night-navy.html


----------



## write-only (16. November 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> https://dein-ebike.de/fahrrad-brilo...is-abmahnung-zweirad-welt-neumann-gmbh-co-kg/


TL;DR?


----------



## below (16. November 2018)

Soll zwar vermutlich witzig sein, kann aber auch direkt schon wieder nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## nosaint77 (19. November 2018)

Lyxander schrieb:


> e*thirteen TRS Enduro 27,5" Faltreifen 2er-Set 49,95€ + Versand
> 
> Vergleichspreis habe ich leider nichts gefunden
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Enduro-27-5-Faltreifen-2er-Set-p68488/



War kurz davor Maxxis Shorty/DHF als Winterbereifung fürs Trailbike zu bestellen, da kam das Angebot gerade recht! Ggü Shorty/DHF nochmal was gespart und für die 1x Wochenendrunde mitm Fully reichen die allemal. Danke für den Link!


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (20. November 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Lang brauchst du nicht. Kauf dir den in Kurz und für das gesparte Geld ein Paar Sealskinz Kniestrümpfe.



Lang ist in der Tat Quatsch, aber wenn du nicht auf Socken ausschütten stehst, hol dir bloß keine Sealskinz zum Bikes, läuft von oben alles rein.




abankor schrieb:


> Nach langer Sehnsucht ;-) hatte ich mich durchgerungen, mir mal einen Drehmomentschlüssel zuzulegen...
> 
> bei Brügelmann
> https://www.bruegelmann.de/rcp-drehmomentschluessel-14-comp-355763.html
> ...



Hier frag ich mich, ob Naivität keine Grenzen kennt. Ein Anbieter labelt irgendein Produkt mit "Pro" und dann soll man das ernst nehmen, oder wie? 
Und ja, unterschiedliche Händler haben oft unterschiedliche Preise.



Stefanambass schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 520 für 159€
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1138930.html



Den uralten Computer gibt es mehrmals im Jahr für den Preis.
Es gibt jetzt den 520 Plus und den sollte man auch bevorzugen, wenn man nicht auf den quasi perfekten 820 gehen möchte.
Also 160 sind ok, aber für mehr sollte man den 520 auf keinen Fall kaufen. Imo.


----------



## mikefize (20. November 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Den uralten Computer gibt es mehrmals im Jahr für den Preis.
> Es gibt jetzt den 520 Plus und den sollte man auch bevorzugen, wenn man nicht auf den quasi perfekten 820 gehen möchte.
> Also 160 sind ok, aber für mehr sollte man den 520 auf keinen Fall kaufen. Imo.



Zumal es den über den Amazon WHD Deal derzeit auch für ~140€ gibt:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...p_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A8KICS1PHF7ZO


----------



## nosaint77 (20. November 2018)

jofland schrieb:


> Heute versandkostenfreie Lieferung bei www.bike-components.de mit Gutschein *XNAXBA5Y* (im Warenkorb)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 797285



Gestern bekam ich auch so einen Code eingeblendet, also gut möglich das wir damit noch paar Tage lang geködert werden


----------



## Tony- (20. November 2018)

Bei mir die ganze letzte Woche oder länger, aber nur auf Desktop Rechner und nicht auf mobilen Geräten.


----------



## jofland (20. November 2018)

Interessant, ich habe es heute auch nur in einem bestimmten Browser (Firefox unter Windows) angezeigt bekommen. Im Seamonkey unter Linux war nichts zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (20. November 2018)

matt017 schrieb:


> Bei R2 gibts noch mehr interessante Sachen:
> Race Face Next SL G4 stealth 175mm für 275,- Euro:
> https://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Kurbelarme-Next-SL-G4-Carbon-stealth



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Hier und da wird die Next SL G4 Kurbel ziemlich günstig rausgehauen. Ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht der übliche Saisonabschluss-Ausverkauf. Meine Frage: Hat irgendwer was von einem Nachfolger für die G4 Kurbel gehört/gelesen???


----------



## der-gute (21. November 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Gestern bekam ich auch so einen Code eingeblendet, also gut möglich das wir damit noch paar Tage lang geködert werden


Ging vorhin nicht.


----------



## Jones_D (21. November 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ging vorhin nicht.


Die Versandkosten Gutscheine von BC, die spontan im Browser angezeigt werden, sind nur einmal einlösbar und nur an dem Tag gültig an dem sie angezeigt werden.


----------



## un..inc (21. November 2018)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Wer eine Magura MT4 sucht, findet hier ein gutes Angebot. Ich hatte schon gedacht, bei Rose mit 59€/Stk. vor 2 Monaten ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben.
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/magura-mt4-carbotecture-r-scheibenbremsen-set-530815
> 
> ...



Saugeil, da kann ich mir mit dem Mega Deal von CNC vor ein paar Wochen, wo die mt5 Front für 35 zu haben war, für 90€ pro Paar ne MT Trail basteln.
Oder mehrere... 
Besten Dank!


----------



## Tony- (21. November 2018)

Schibbl schrieb:


> 39€ bzw. 45€ bei CNC https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17850 Set somit unter 90€


+ Neue Leitung für HR


----------



## un..inc (21. November 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> + Neue Leitung für HR



Für 40 gibt's die mit 2000mm Länge


----------



## un..inc (21. November 2018)

Ach zefix,  jetzt muss ich auch noch meine Bestellung stornieren...


----------



## Schibbl (21. November 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> + Neue Leitung für HR


Nö. Gibt sogar den Shiftmix für SRAM dazu. Aber lesen .... https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17843


----------



## Ghoste (21. November 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Black Friday bei ADIDAS. Mit dem Code BF18 gibt es 30% Rabatt auf alles, auch bereits reduziertes. Versandkostenfrei, kostenlose Rücksendung.
> 
> Zum Beispiel folgende Schuhe mit (Five Ten) STEALTH-Sohle:
> Terrex Trail Cross Protect für 104,96€
> ...



Hat jemand Erfhrung mit dem Terrex Swift Solo? Der Preis ist sehr verlockend!
Ich bilde mir ein den Vorgänger zu haben, aber der sieht vollkommen anders aus?
Hat sich was Sohle und Steifigkeit angeht viel geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romulin (21. November 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfhrung mit dem Terrex Swift Solo? Der Preis ist sehr verlockend!
> Ich bilde mir ein den Vorgänger zu haben, aber der sieht vollkommen anders aus?
> Hat sich was Sohle und Steifigkeit angeht viel geändert?


über den Swift Solo kann ich nicht berichten aber der terrex trail cross (denke ich ist das) habe ich gekauft als der model erst raus kam und habe es schon vier jahre, solhe ist kaum angefressen, alles hält gut zusammen, immer noch sehr bequem. nur zu empfehlen


----------



## ilfer (22. November 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfhrung mit dem Terrex Swift Solo? Der Preis ist sehr verlockend!
> Ich bilde mir ein den Vorgänger zu haben, aber der sieht vollkommen anders aus?
> Hat sich was Sohle und Steifigkeit angeht viel geändert?


Ich hab den Terrex Trail Cross SL in schwarz seit 2 Jahren. Supergeil.
Der Swift Solo ist eigentlich nicht als Bikeschuh konzipiert, aber für den Preis will ich ihn mal ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2018)

Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die mit dem Swift Solo Trial fahren. Das passt schon.


----------



## mr.fish (22. November 2018)

Sind das die gleichen Reifen die einzeln für 65€+ verkauft werden?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Enduro-29-Faltreifen-2er-Set-p68489/


----------



## Berrrnd (22. November 2018)

.


----------



## fone (22. November 2018)

Sind das die Reifen, die >50% der Capra Fahrer sofort runter schmeissen und nicht verkauft bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (22. November 2018)

Genau die!


----------



## Nd-60 (22. November 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Sind das die Reifen, die >50% der Capra Fahrer sofort runter schmeissen und nicht verkauft bekommen?





luftschaukel schrieb:


> Genau die!




was ist an denen nicht Forumskonform?


----------



## fone (22. November 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> was ist an denen nicht Forumskonform?


Keine Ahnung. 
Hab nur von 2 Capra 29 Fahrern gehört, dass sie die Reifen nicht mögen und sofort getauscht haben. Hab aber auch schon welche mit den Reifen gesehen, daher meine grobe Schätzung von 50%.


----------



## fone (22. November 2018)

Oh, doppelpost.


----------



## rebirth (22. November 2018)

Die rollen wohl eher so im sack nuss bereich.


----------



## platt_ziege (22. November 2018)

scheisse, nervt das mit dieser verkackten nicht funktionierenden abo funktion grad und vor allem vom schnäppchen fred!
könnt ihr das nicht endlich mal in ordnung bringen????????


----------



## demlak (22. November 2018)

hier keine Probleme.. evtl. Spamfilter bei dir oder deinem Provider? ansonsten gibts dafür aber auch ein extra Unterforum:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/vorschlaege-feedback-und-hilfe.17/


----------



## platt_ziege (22. November 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> hier keine Probleme.. evtl. Spamfilter bei dir oder deinem Provider? ansonsten gibts dafür aber auch ein extra Unterforum:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/vorschlaege-feedback-und-hilfe.17/


ach, das interessiert "die" doch eh alles nicht die bohne.
geht nicht (nur) um mehl bestätigung, sondern die benachrichtigung über "benachrichtigungen" und damit verknüpft dann logischerweise auch die mehl bestätigung an sich.
hatte ich irgendwann schonmal geschrieben, dass ich glaube dass dies passiert, wenn admins im fred rumgelöscht haben, dies auch bei anderen, aber beim schnapper ist es halt extrem ärgerlich wenn man wg nicht funktionierenden software und/oder dilettantischer umsetzung solche verpasst was unterm strich geld kostet.
ja, jetzt kommen wieder die ganzen schlaumeierischen grünschnabeligen klugscheisser mit "verklag sie doch auf schadensersatz" aus irhren löchern.....3,2,1 ;-)
musst halt immer nachdem es dir aufgefallen ist, den fred de-abonnieren und dann gleich wieder abbonieren, dann geht es wieder für ein paar tage, bis......


----------



## Ghoste (23. November 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Sind das die Reifen, die >50% der Capra Fahrer sofort runter schmeissen und nicht verkauft bekommen?



Anscheinend. Kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Kumpel von mir fährt die, seit er aufs Capra umgestiegen ist und will nichts anderes mehr.
Finde die Reifen sehr interessant. Hätte ich nicht genug und erst gewechselt würde ich sie mir auch holen!


----------



## BigJohn (23. November 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> scheisse, nervt das mit dieser verkackten nicht funktionierenden abo funktion grad und vor allem vom schnäppchen fred!
> könnt ihr das nicht endlich mal in ordnung bringen????????


Du hast doch eh so viel Freizeit. Schau halt einfach öfter hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. November 2018)

Asko schrieb:


> Hoffe das wurde noch nicht gepostet, ist momentan etwas unübersichtlich
> 
> Bei Bike Discount gibts 11% auf Shimano. Vorallen die Preise für die Bremsen sind ganz gut: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...40-b-scheibenbremsen-set-mit-d01s-resin-86999
> 
> ...



Leider kann man bei denen nicht bestellen, wenn etwas eine lange Lieferzeit hat, denn alles von Shimano (auch die neue XTR) ist runter gesetzt.


----------



## ~joe~ (25. November 2018)

jofland schrieb:


> Die alten Baron Projekt, Trailking und MK II 29x2,4 gibts da auch ganz günstig für 26,61€
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/continental-der-baron-2.4-projekt-29x2,40-protection-apex-512580
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/continental-trail-king-protection-apex-29x2,4-faltreifen-257255
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/continental-mountain-king-ii-protection-29x2,4-faltreifen-195920



Was heißt denn da alt? Was haben sie denn geändert?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. November 2018)

Zum Modelljahr 2018 hat Conti, zumindest für Baron und TrailKing (Kaiser glaub ich auch) eine neue, einheitliche Karkasse gebracht, die endlich ohne Zicken Tubelessfähig ist. Der Mountainking (Protection) wurde komplett überarbeitet inklusive neuem Profil.


----------



## ~joe~ (25. November 2018)

Ok also nur die Tubelessfähigkeit verbessert!? Fahre Kaiser und Baron (dann wohl mit der alten Karkasse) in 27,5 und bin sehr zufrieden. Steige aber bald auf einen 29er um und würde gerne wieder Conti fahren, also sollten ich mit denen ja auch glücklich werden. Oder ist die 29er Karkasse nochmal anders zwischen 27,5 und 29?


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. November 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Zum Modelljahr 2018 hat Conti, zumindest für Baron und TrailKing (Kaiser glaub ich auch) eine neue, einheitliche Karkasse gebracht, die endlich ohne Zicken Tubelessfähig ist. Der Mountainking (Protection) wurde komplett überarbeitet inklusive neuem Profil.



Das und die Reifen sind breiter geworden. Zumindest Baron und Kaiser, die kommen mehr nach dem alten Trailking 2.4.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. November 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/mtb-fu...-c-bike-29-2018-carbon-medium-r-build-1281978
> 
> Santa Cruz Hightower LT C Bike 29
> Für 2.527€ kann man hier nicht viel falsch machen.
> ...



Ich habe 100,- weniger für den CC Rahmen bezahlt. Guter Preis dat Ding!


----------



## powstria (26. November 2018)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> 5.10 Freerider MTB Schuh ab 49,99€ (grau mit orange) bei bike-components.... und tatsächlich aktuell alle Größen vorrätig;



entweder war ich mit 30min zu langsam oder es waren leider nicht alle Größen da, aktuell nur bis 44  
(bräuchte vermutlich JPN 29 = 44.5=


----------



## Felger (26. November 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mach's nicht so kompliziert. Nennt sich "Dual Position" bei Rock Shox und "Talas" bei Fox. Früher hatten manche Marzocchi-Gabeln sowas auch - jetzt, weiß ich nicht...?
> Hatte gehofft, dass jemand zufällig weiß, ob's die Funktion bei der Manitou auch gibt. Mit der Beschreibung im Text auf CRC kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen und die Homepage von Manitou find ich jetzt auch nicht weiter erhellend.



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/man...und-erfahrungen.687345/page-309#post-15593014


----------



## hardtails (26. November 2018)

powstria schrieb:


> entweder war ich mit 30min zu langsam oder es waren leider nicht alle Größen da, aktuell nur bis 44
> (bräuchte vermutlich JPN 29 = 44.5=



warst du nicht
größer als 44 gab es gestern schon nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powstria (26. November 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> warst du nicht
> größer als 44 gab es gestern schon nicht



ok danke, dann war das mit allen Größen vermutlich auf alle Farben bezogen  für 49€ hätte ich gerne welche bestellt


----------



## Perlenkette (26. November 2018)

Doch ich habe welche für den Junior bekommen! Die "Ampel" war komplett grün.


----------



## toastet (26. November 2018)

Schuhe waren auch heut mittag noch fast alle lieferbar, halt fast nur "Kindergrößen" mit Rabatt bis 44


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (29. November 2018)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Carbon 29 - Modell 2018
> 
> https://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/s...8_1543425771_1ee473164c765a7704c18acb76afa7a2


Schon klar, weshalb du keinen Europreis angibst und auch die Versandkosten verschweigst.




toastet schrieb:


> Schuhe waren auch heut mittag noch fast alle lieferbar, halt fast nur "Kindergrößen" mit Rabatt bis 44



Peinlicher Avatar, peinliche Signatur. Schreit alles: "Hilfe, ich krieg keine Frau ab!"


----------



## toastet (29. November 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Peinlicher Avatar, peinliche Signatur. Schreit alles: "Hilfe, ich krieg keine Frau ab!"



Bin hetero und steh auf Männer


----------



## isartrails (29. November 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Bin hetero und steh auf Männer


Die Antwort ist jedenfalls gut!
Egal, was du bist...


Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Schon klar, weshalb du keinen Europreis angibst und auch die Versandkosten verschweigst.


Was ist dir klar? Lass uns teilhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (29. November 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Schon klar, weshalb du keinen Europreis angibst und auch die Versandkosten verschweigst.
> 
> 
> ....



Damit Du selber etwas nachdenkst ....?


----------



## demlak (1. Dezember 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> Heute 20% auf Bikeyoke Artikel bei bikecomponents
> Code: Q5HSUXQP


ah.. dachte erst, dass der Code evtl. individuell ist. Randinfo: der Gutschein gilt vom 01.12. bis 06.12.

Btw. Gutscheincodes sind hier besser aufgehoben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/


----------



## Martina H. (1. Dezember 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> Heute 20% auf Bikeyoke Artikel bei bikecomponents
> Code: Q5HSUXQP
> 
> Nachtrag: Der Code gilt wohl bis 6.12.



Danke  - oder sollte ich besser sagen: Du bist der Feind meiner Haushaltskasse


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2018)

Warum gibts die Revive eigentlich nicht ohne Fernbedienung bei BC?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Dezember 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Warum gibts die Revive eigentlich nicht ohne Fernbedienung bei BC?


Würde ich auch sofort nehmen


----------



## freetourer (1. Dezember 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Warum gibts die Revive eigentlich nicht ohne Fernbedienung bei BC?





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sofort nehmen



Was stört euch an dem Triggy? - Ich finde den besser als viele andere Remotes auf dem Markt.


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was stört euch an dem Triggy? - Ich finde den besser als viele andere Remotes auf dem Markt.



Ich hab schon nen Triggy


----------



## BrooKy (1. Dezember 2018)

Waah, immer diese Angebote. Ich bekomme dann jetzt den 4. BC-Adventskalender. HO HO HO! 

Ich hätte auch lieber ohne Triggy gekauft, da ich schon einen hab. Aber dann wandert der halt zusammen mit der alten Stütze in den Bikemarkt, ist dann insgesamt immer noch ein super Preis.


----------



## toastet (1. Dezember 2018)

geopard schrieb:


> https://schnaeppchenfuchs.com/freizeit/fahrrad-de-gutschein



Schön auf den Mindestbestellwert achten


----------



## nosaint77 (1. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht checkt nicht jeder vorher ob der Händler seriös ist, daher hier der Hinweis bei powermeter24.com und ventee-privee wäre es auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert vorher nach Shop-Bewertungen zu googlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (1. Dezember 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht checkt nicht jeder vorher ob der Händler seriös ist, daher hier der Hinweis bei powermeter24.com und ventee-privee wäre es auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert vorher nach Shop-Bewertungen zu googlen.



Danke für den Hinweis! Lieferzeiten bei powermeter24 sind tatsächlich mit 20-40 Tagen angegeben und gemäß den Bewertungen werden da schon mal ein paar Monate draus!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Dezember 2018)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis! Lieferzeiten bei powermeter24 sind tatsächlich mit 20-40 Tagen angegeben und gemäß den Bewertungen werden da schon mal ein paar Monate draus!


Allerdings ist der Core auch anderswo noch nicht immer lieferbar. Siehe bike-components >20 Tage


----------



## luftschaukel (2. Dezember 2018)

Also mit vente-privee hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Die angegebenen Lieferzeiten stimmen in der Regel.


----------



## demlak (2. Dezember 2018)

Falls noch nicht entdeckt, für die ganzen Adventskalender gibts einen eigenen Thread: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/online-adventskalender-2018.860886/


----------



## h-j-b (2. Dezember 2018)

Wo gibt es denn eben die Mt 5 am günstigsten ?


----------



## luftschaukel (2. Dezember 2018)

Bikerleben


----------



## toastet (2. Dezember 2018)

mantel auch noch zum 2. oder 3. mal auf die Frage


----------



## freetourer (2. Dezember 2018)

google


----------



## osbow (2. Dezember 2018)

Jemand schon was bei www.bicycles.de bestellt? Scheint wohl zu b.o.c zu gehören. Hab aber von dem Laden noch nie was gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2018)

Den gibts doch schon Jahrzehnte.
Da gabs früher diese Räder mit Kardanwelle...und fluoreszierendem Lack...Biomega?


----------



## toastet (2. Dezember 2018)

Jo, Bicycles war schon zu Zeiten da, wo es noch keinen Onlinehandel gab und die jeden Monat die Preislisten in den Bike-Zeitschriften hatten und einmal im Jahr nen Katalog wie bei Otto und Co. früher.
Waren "damals" mit die größten Händler im Versandmarkt neben Rose und Action Sports immer vertreten. Dürften wohl auch irgendwann falsch abgebogen sein, ggf. Onlineboom verpennt. Glaube nicht, dass da außer dem Namen noch was von vor 20 Jahren über ist.

Hab damals öfter dort bestellt, Räder, einige Rock Shox Gabeln und Teile. Rock Shox Service war bei denen damals super schnell, auch sonst der Versand. Meine aber auch die gehören heute zu B.O.C., ist also wohl nur noch der Name der übrig ist. Saßen meine ich früher in Bielefeld. Auf der Homepage ist ja auch kein Wort mehr davon, bei sicher mindestens 25 Jahren würde man das wohl sonst erwähnen: https://www.bicycles.de/service/unternehmen/

[Edit] Bisschen gegraben und voila:
20.12.2002
Jetzt ist der Deal perfekt: Der preisaggressive Hamburger Filialist B.O.C. (steht für Bike and Outdoor Center) GmbH übernimmt das Bicycles-Räder-Geschäft von der Yeah! AG.

"Bicycles ist mit dem Versandgeschäft, der Bicycles Homepage und dem hochwertigen Sortiment die ideale Ergänzung zu unserem stark expansiven B.O.C.-Fahrrad-Megamarkt-Netz. Mit Bicycles werden wir die Lernkurve beim Einstieg in das sportive Sortiment deutlich abkürzen können," verkündet B.O.C.-Chef Thorsten Kochanek.

B.O.C. schluckt sowohl das starke und bereits 1981 gegründete Bicycles-Versand- und das später folgende Online-Geschäft sowie die Bicycles-Marke "2-Danger" als auch die Einzelhandelsgeschäfte Bicycles in Bielefeld, Frankfurt und Hamburg. 

Das Sine-Outdoorgeschäft von Yeah! AG in Bielefeld, seit 2001 gemeinsam mit Bicycles in der Otto Brenner Str. 207, wird kommenden Februar geschlossen. Die Yeah! AG plant, ihren Firmensitz ganz nach Hanau zu verlegen. Bisher pendelte Yeah! AG-Boss Ulrich Dausien zwischen Hanau und Bielefeld hin und her.

Insgesamt will sich die Yeah! AG ganz von Bikegeschäft verabschieden und sich auf das Segment Outdoor (unter den Namen "McTrek - Der Outdoorschotte" sowie "Sine - der außergewöhliche Ausrüster") konzentrieren. Allerdings bleiben jetzt die Radgeschäfte "BenBike - Der Fahrradschotte" in Essen und Frankfurt weiterhin im Besitz von Dausien. Sie rollen künftig unter dem neu geschaffenen Dach "Sine Bike". Auch weiterhin in Yeah!-Obhut befindet sich die junge Bikemarke Orbit. Die will Dausien aber auch noch verkaufen.


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2018)

odysseus schrieb:


> Marzocchi 053 Dämpfer für nen 100er !!
> 350 NCR 160mm Gabel für unter 200 Ocken
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shopby/marzocchi.html
> 
> code RCZMARZO



Kann man irgendwie bei nem Luftfederbein Hub und EBL reduzieren???


----------



## culoduro (3. Dezember 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwie bei nem Luftfederbein Hub und EBL reduzieren???



Man kann den 200x51 auf 200x57 aufbohren.

Sonst ist mir nichts bekannt. Es gibt aber wohl anekdotische Berichte von Federbeinen (nicht unbedingt der Marzo 053), die von 222 auf 216 reduziert wurden.


----------



## LaiNico (4. Dezember 2018)

Upps, hatte mich verlaufen (im falschen Thread eine unsägliche Frage gestellt).
Gilt der Gutscheincode für Syntace bei BC nur "Heute", oder "ab heute, bis dd.mm.yy"?


----------



## ernmar (4. Dezember 2018)

Wird wohl nur heute gelten. Genaueres steht nicht drin im Kalender.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2337711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (5. Dezember 2018)

Um noch einmal auf die 380 bei RCZ zu kommen:

Federn sind original ja gerade für moppeligere Menschen kaum zu bekommen. 

Alternativ könnt ihr aber auch die Federn der Fox 40 einbauen. Dafür muss nur der Kompressionsstift (Nummer 59 auf der Explosionszeichnung bei Marzocchi auf der Seite. Link unten.) ein wenig abgeschliffen werden, weil die 40 Feder einen etwas kleineren Innendurchmesser hat.

Denke dass man günstiger kaum an eine so brauchbare Gabel kommt, daher noch einmal der Hinweis.

https://www.marzocchi.com/support/f...-1723-1629&idMy=30014&idP=30038-818&idS=30020


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2018)

Phimi schrieb:


> Federn sind original ja gerade für moppeligere Menschen kaum zu bekommen.


Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass für 27.5er Laufräder die Brücken getauscht werden müssen. Ist da was dran?


----------



## Phi-Me (5. Dezember 2018)

Da es nur einen Satz Brücken bei Marzocchi gibt, würde ich das eher verneinen.


----------



## culoduro (5. Dezember 2018)

odysseus schrieb:


> Marzocchi 053 Dämpfer für nen 100er !!
> 350 NCR 160mm Gabel für unter 200 Ocken
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shopby/marzocchi.html
> 
> code RCZMARZO



wer hat denn eigentlich alles Dämpfer bestellt? Bin neugierig wieviele die hatten..


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich, einmal in 222 mm.


----------



## Phi-Me (5. Dezember 2018)

ich, 216


----------



## hardtails (5. Dezember 2018)

ich alle Längen, für den Bikemarkt


edit: schon jemand wegen der Lieferzeit nachgefragt?


----------



## demlak (5. Dezember 2018)

Puls220 schrieb:


> für kleinere Zeitgenossen:
> 
> 
> Liteville 601 mk3 Frame  < 1000€
> ...



bin mir unschlüssig ob es gut oder schade is, dass es die nur in s gibt.


----------



## Ghoste (5. Dezember 2018)

Leider oder zum Glück wohl etwas zu klein 
Muss ich gleich nochmal im LV thread nachfragen. Suche den egtl schon länger bzw. Bin sehr interessiert...
Aber brauchen tu’ ich ihn auch nicht wirklich


----------



## JDEM (5. Dezember 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Aber brauchen tu’ ich ihn auch nicht wirklich



Brauch überhaupt wer sowas wie das 601?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (5. Dezember 2018)

bei unter 1000 euro als rahmenKIT, würde sogar ich, als "ich hab ein bike was rockt, brauch nix anderes"+" ich hab eh kaum geld"-typ, bei der richtigen größe in Versuchung geraten.


----------



## fone (6. Dezember 2018)

Hui!
Solange sie noch da ist, schnell mal posten 

*Fox Suspension 40 Float RC2 Factory Gabel 2017 für €817.49*
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...40-float-rc2-factory-gabel-2017/rp-prod148449


----------



## isartrails (6. Dezember 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Heute 20 % auf ... bei ....





Carlos69 schrieb:


> 20% auf alle ... Artikel


Es gehört dringend eine Schnäppchen-Melden-Untergrenze eingeführt, oder eine Gradationsskala nach Vorbild der Singletrailskala. 
< 10 %: Ermäßigung ist ein Witz oder Kundenverarsche, wahlweise.
- 20 %: üblicher Rabatt überall, jederzeit. Preisvergleich im Internet führt oft zu besseren Ergebnissen
- 30 %: möglicherweise interessant
- 40 %: Schnäppchen
> 50 %: bei Bedarf (!) zuschlagen
> 60 %: voraussichtlich Fehler im Shop-System, sofort ausnutzen!


----------



## fone (6. Dezember 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Es gehört dringend eine Schnäppchen-Melden-Untergrenze eingeführt, oder eine Gradationsskala nach Vorbild der Singletrailskala.
> < 10 %: Ermäßigung ist ein Witz oder Kundenverarsche, wahlweise.
> - 20 %: üblicher Rabatt überall, jederzeit. Preisvergleich im Internet führt oft zu besseren Ergebnissen
> - 30 %: möglicherweise interessant
> ...


Kommt auf die Marke an.
Ne Ortema Enduro Max Jacke wäre mit 10% schon interessant.


----------



## Steefan (6. Dezember 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Es gehört dringend eine Schnäppchen-Melden-Untergrenze eingeführt



Yeah geil... gib mir mehr Regeln


----------



## plattfusz (6. Dezember 2018)

Steefan schrieb:


> Yeah geil... gib mir mehr Regeln



Im Kern hat er doch recht. Schnäppchen sind bei sowas nur Teile die sonst nie rabattiert werden. Und meistens sind dann ebensollche Marken davon ausgenommen.


----------



## Steefan (6. Dezember 2018)

plattfusz schrieb:


> Im Kern hat er doch recht.



Nein, hat er nicht. Weder im Kern noch sonstwo.


Hier ein 20%-Posting mit

gefällt mir x *9*
Gewinner x *4*
Hilfreich x *2*



flowbike schrieb:


> Heute 20% auf Bikeyoke Artikel bei bikecomponents
> Code: Q5HSUXQP
> 
> Nachtrag: Der Code gilt wohl bis 6.12.




Nun ein 50%-Posting ohne Positiv-Feedback:


Kamelle schrieb:


> 50% bei EKOI
> 
> https://www.ekoi.fr/de/vestes/8272-veste-thermique-ekoi-star-gris.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=emailing&utm_campaign=news-2018-12-02-noel-02-veste-star-gris(clients-DE)



Inwiefern soll das mit den Prozenten weiter helfen?

Liegt m.E. in der Natur der Sache, dass nicht jeder zu jedem Zeitunkt zufrieden gestellt werden kann.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Dezember 2018)

Steefan schrieb:


> Nein, hat er nicht. Weder im Kern noch sonstwo.
> 
> 
> Hier ein 20%-Posting mit
> ...


Schlechtes Wetter heute, wie?
Könnte es sein, das @isartrails es im Kern zwar ernst gemeint hat, in der Ausführung aber ein wenig Ironie eingeflochten hat?


----------



## MUFC (6. Dezember 2018)

weiß jemand zufällig einen shop der endura mt500 oder leatt dbx 5.0 regenjacke im angebot hat? kann ruhig aus 2017 sein, das kraffl ist so dermaßen teuer, unglaublich.
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (7. Dezember 2018)

*Endura MT500 II Waterproof 179,99€*

Günstiger wird es nicht denke ich...

Edit:
Ausser dir passt Gr. M -->
*MT 500 Wasserdichte Schlupfjacke 159€*


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> weiß jemand zufällig einen shop der endura mt500 oder leatt dbx 5.0 regenjacke im angebot hat? kann ruhig aus 2017 sein, das kraffl ist so dermaßen teuer, unglaublich.
> danke!


und so richtig haltbar sind die Sachen auch nicht (Nähte)....schon mal über Platzangst nachgedacht? Ich hab die wasserdichte Hose dazu und empfinde das PLV als deutlich angenehmer:
https://www.platzangst.com/dfl-jacket2-2018-


----------



## Chris_DH (7. Dezember 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> schon mal über Platzangst nachgedacht?



Stimmt 
Habe auch ne Platzangst Jacke von ehhhm 2011 glaube ich, hält immer noch


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Stimmt
> Habe auch ne Platzangst Jacke von ehhhm 2011 glaube ich, hält immer noch


ich hatte die kurze Endura Regenhose und die ist mir am Arsch aufgerissen nach 2 Saison...die Platzangst hat genauso lang am Arsch gehalten aber hat nur die Hälfte gekostet. Zum Glück kann man sowas prima beim Türken um die Ecke wieder nähen lassen > Schnäppchen = 8€. Nun ist sie bereits im 5ten Jahr.


----------



## shurikn (7. Dezember 2018)

Auf vente privee gibt's heute günstig seal skins Sachen, zb wasserdichte MTB Socken. Trotz hohen Versandkosten günstiger als Idealo. Lieferzeit beachten da Shopping Club.


----------



## sun909 (7. Dezember 2018)

Nur im Ladengeschäft?

Bei H&S/Bikediscount gibt es 5l MucOff statt für 25€ zum Schnapper von 12,50€...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2018)

shurikn schrieb:


> Auf vente privee gibt's heute günstig seal skins Sachen, zb wasserdichte MTB Socken. Trotz hohen Versandkosten günstiger als Idealo. Lieferzeit beachten da Shopping Club.


Danke aber auch schade...Läden, bei denen man sich anmelden muss, nur um mal zu schauen sind doof.


----------



## bobons (7. Dezember 2018)

MUFC schrieb:


> weiß jemand zufällig einen shop der endura mt500 oder leatt dbx 5.0 regenjacke im angebot hat? kann ruhig aus 2017 sein, das kraffl ist so dermaßen teuer, unglaublich.
> danke!



Bei Fahrrad.de gibt es 20% auf alle Klamotten: 

2. Advent Special - *20% auf Bekleidung *| CODE: ADVENT2

https://www.fahrrad.de/search.html?id=0&strSearchQuery=mt500


----------



## isartrails (7. Dezember 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, ...?


Danke, wenigstens einer hat's gemerkt.
Mit $-Zeichen in den Augen und %-Klingeln im Ohr ist Ironie in diesem Thread scheint's schlecht zu goutieren.


----------



## Steefan (7. Dezember 2018)

Auf Deine $- und %-Hypothesen mag ich gar nicht eingehen... aber nur so viel:
Es gibt niemanden, der mir unsympathischer wäre als Du... und dafür kriegst Du von mir jetzt auch die Gewinner-Medaille.
Schade nur, dass mir Phimi bereits zuvor gekommen ist.

Sorry für OT, aber das musste echt mal raus.


----------



## Phi-Me (7. Dezember 2018)

Watt ist denn hier bei allen los?!

Wir waren doch mal bei Schnäppchen,

warum jetzt von allen MIMIMI?!

Langsam tut das Fiepen echt weh im Ohr..

Edit: Smiley vergessen. Kann ja gefährlich sein


----------



## Steefan (7. Dezember 2018)

Phimi schrieb:


> Watt ist denn hier bei allen los?!



Wen es wirklich (!) interessiert, darf mich gern per PM kontaktieren... in diesem Thread habe ich mir selbst eine Postingsperre von einer Woche verordnet. Danke im Voraus für "Gefällt Mir"-Bekundungen.


----------



## Korner (7. Dezember 2018)

Steefan schrieb:


> Wen es wirklich (!) interessiert, darf mich gern per PM kontaktieren... in diesem Thread habe ich mir selbst eine Postingsperre von einer Woche verordnet. Danke im Voraus für "Gefällt Mir"-Bekundungen.



Chantal heul leise !


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Chantal heul leise !


ohne den Smiley hätte es mir besser gefallen.


----------



## isartrails (7. Dezember 2018)

Steefan schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber das musste echt mal raus.


Schon in Ordnung, hier ist es ja kostenlos.
Auf 'ner Couch müsstest du dafür bezahlen und das wär für'n Schnäppchenfuchs echt nicht zumutbar.


----------



## hardtails (7. Dezember 2018)

Steefan schrieb:


> Wen es wirklich (!) interessiert, darf mich gern per PM kontaktieren... in diesem Thread habe ich mir selbst eine Postingsperre von einer Woche verordnet. Danke im Voraus für "Gefällt Mir"-Bekundungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (8. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, kennt sich jemand mit TranzX Variostützen aus?

27,2mm 390mm und vor allem 125mm Verstellweg wären für 100.- (mit Code) an meinem Cannondale Prophet ein super Upgrade.

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/tranzx-dropper-seatpost-27-2x390mm-travel-125mm-internal-black.html

Nur, gibts die wirklich- oder ist das mal wieder ein Fehler auf der RCZ Seite? Im TranzX Produktkatalog 2019 finde ich keine Stütze mit den Eigenschaften (insbesondere keine 125 Verstellweg bei 27,2) aber die haben ja bei RCZ oft OEM Ware...
Kennt jemand die Stütze?
Danke vorab und beste Grüße


----------



## null-2wo (8. Dezember 2018)

ich fahr die baugleiche giant contact switch und bin zufrieden. ist halt kein luxusteil, nach zwei jahren laufen langsam die führungen ein und ich hab die kartusche gerade getauscht (50€). für den preis absoluter schnapper, sonst kenne ich keine 27,2er stütze mit >100mm.


----------



## kRoNiC (8. Dezember 2018)

FlowLine schrieb:


> Nochmals 20% auf Sale artikel bei rose....z.B.:
> 
> 
> Vivid Air R2C 222x70 M/M tune          263,20
> ...





FlowLine schrieb:


> Screenshot



Den 10€ Newsletter Gutschein nicht vergessen


----------



## FlowLine (8. Dezember 2018)

Sollte z.B. gut ins Trek Session passen....


----------



## flowbike (9. Dezember 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Auf einen Artikel von Raceface!


also ich hab hier 2 Artikel im Warenkorb und die haben beide den 20% Abzug bekommen


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Dezember 2018)

flowbike schrieb:


> also ich hab hier 2 Artikel im Warenkorb und die haben beide den 20% Abzug bekommen



Wie wo?


----------



## flowbike (9. Dezember 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Wie wo?


Gugst du in Schnäpplefaden oder auf das Zitat von Nosaint klickern


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Dezember 2018)

Jo, hab es gerade gesehen 



Tomsal schrieb:


> KMC X11-93 11-fach Kette bei Rose für 19,90€ -20% im Sale!
> https://www.rosebikes.de/kmc-x11-93-11-fach-kette-2654103



Bei CRC einen Euro günstiger!


----------



## Deleted 305303 (9. Dezember 2018)

Ups, sorry!!!

Ich habe den Text bereits in den mir von _Puls220_ vorgeschlagenen Thread platziert, diesen Beitrag hier gemeldet, und um die Löschung gebeten.

Vielen Dank für die ersten Tipps!!

Greetz
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prabbatel (9. Dezember 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Jo, hab es gerade gesehen
> 
> KMC X11-93 11-fach Kette bei Rose für 19,90€ -20% im Sale!
> 
> Bei CRC einen Euro günstiger!



Wie schlägt die Kette sich so an einem 1*11 XT-Schaltwerk? (insbesondere mit der e*thirteen 9-46 Kassette)
Die wenigen Berichte, die ich gefunden habe, waren geteilter Meinung zur Performance der Kette bei 11-fach


----------



## Puls220 (9. Dezember 2018)

Franky2006 schrieb:


> Hallöchen in die Runde,
> 
> in der Hoffnung, den richtigen Thread zu verwenden, eine kurze Frage zum Thema "Schnäppchen".
> 
> ...



Nope, hier werden sie geholfen:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/page-208#post-15631261


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Dezember 2018)

prabbatel schrieb:


> Wie schlägt die Kette sich so an einem 1*11 XT-Schaltwerk? (insbesondere mit der e*thirteen 9-46 Kassette)
> Die wenigen Berichte, die ich gefunden habe, waren geteilter Meinung zur Performance der Kette bei 11-fach



Auf der kurzen Testfahrt bisher ganz gut. Schaltperformance eher knackig.
Mehr dann, wenn das Fahrwerk vom Service zurück ist. 

PS:
Hab übrigens alles mit SLX


----------



## bs99 (9. Dezember 2018)

Bikeunit Newsletter abonnieren und auf eine Rabattaktion warten, - 10% gibt's öfter, ev auch mehr. 


Franky2006 schrieb:


> Hallöchen in die Runde,
> 
> in der Hoffnung, den richtigen Thread zu verwenden, eine kurze Frage zum Thema "Schnäppchen".
> 
> ...





Franky2006 schrieb:


> Hallöchen in die Runde,
> 
> in der Hoffnung, den richtigen Thread zu verwenden, eine kurze Frage zum Thema "Schnäppchen".
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Dezember 2018)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> FlowLine schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nochmals 20% auf Sale artikel bei rose....z.B.:
> ...



hatte diese Woche auch noch einen 15€ Gutschein per Post von Rose bekommen
und nun so die Impact High für 70 € bekommen


----------



## Ghoste (9. Dezember 2018)

prabbatel schrieb:


> Wie schlägt die Kette sich so an einem 1*11 XT-Schaltwerk? (insbesondere mit der e*thirteen 9-46 Kassette)
> Die wenigen Berichte, die ich gefunden habe, waren geteilter Meinung zur Performance der Kette bei 11-fach



Sehr gut, fahre nur noch KMC Ketten. 
(XT Schaltwerk, Snaggletooth Kettenblatt, Sunrace 11-46).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenkelklopfer (11. Dezember 2018)

nobss schrieb:


> Angebot gibt es *nur heute*!
> Der Rabatt gilt *zusätzlich auf den aktuellen Verkaufspreis*. Die Preise werden automatisch im *Warenkorb* rabattiert (kein Gutschein notwendig.)
> Zur Aktion gehören ausschließlich auf dieser Seite aufgeführte Artikel, nur heute und nicht mit anderen Aktionen kombinierbar.
> *  25% Rabatt  auf Troy Lee Designs!*
> *https://www.hibike.de/catalog-s01001cd2ceae1f4648710a56f96c8e63*



Das ist doch kein Deal sondern Bauernfängerei bzw Werbung.


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (11. Dezember 2018)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Sehr gut, fahre nur noch KMC Ketten.
> (XT Schaltwerk, Snaggletooth Kettenblatt, Sunrace 11-46).


Ist bestimmt Zufall, aber die einzigen gerissenen Ketten der letzten drei Jahre waren bei mir kmc. Kann persönlich also nur abraten. Bauen wohl auch für Shimano, daher müssen sie eigentlich taugen, persönlich fahre ich nur noch sram Ketten, da bislang haltbar und problemlos.


----------



## nobss (11. Dezember 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Deal sondern Bauernfängerei bzw Werbung.



Ich habe mir mal kurz die Mühe gemacht zwei, drei Preis zu checken. Und siehe da mit dem Rabatt von 25% der günstigste Preis was ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe.
Aber man kann es nie allen recht machen und irgend einer/jemand findet immer was zu Motzen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. Dezember 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt Zufall, aber die einzigen gerissenen Ketten der letzten drei Jahre waren bei mir kmc. Kann persönlich also nur abraten. Bauen wohl auch für Shimano, daher müssen sie eigentlich taugen, persönlich fahre ich nur noch sram Ketten, da bislang haltbar und problemlos.


Fahre persönlich nur noch KMC. Die einzigen Ketten, die mir bisher gerissen sind oder sich verdreht haben, waren die teureren Sram 11-fach Ketten. Mit KMC bestes Schalten.


----------



## demlak (11. Dezember 2018)

verdreht?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. Dezember 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> verdreht?


Beim Kettenschlagen bei Vollalarm auf dem Haideralmtrail hat sich wohl eine Schlaufe gebildet (gibt es dafür einen Fachbegriff?) und beim ersten Pedaltritt war es das für die Kette und beinahe auch für das Schaltwerk. Wenige Tage alte XX1-Kette, war ein einmaliger Test für mich. Vllt einfach Zufall.


----------



## marci4x4 (11. Dezember 2018)

Kann ich die auch für meine 1x11 Fach SRAM NX schaltgruppe nehmen?


----------



## freetourer (11. Dezember 2018)

Hat evtl jemand Interesse an den Reifen aus dem bc-Angebot mit den EThirteen TRSR und TRS+ in 29.

Würde ich dann zum Angebotspreis plus Versandkosten weitergeben.


----------



## nosaint77 (11. Dezember 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hat evtl jemand Interesse an den Reifen aus dem bc-Angebot mit den EThirteen TRSR und TRS+ in 29.
> 
> Würde ich dann zum Angebotspreis plus Versandkosten weitergeben.



Hier bei mir auch als 27,5-Version erhältlich. Ansonsten gehen sie halt wieder zurück...


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. Dezember 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hat evtl jemand Interesse an den Reifen aus dem bc-Angebot mit den EThirteen TRSR und TRS+ in 29.
> 
> Würde ich dann zum Angebotspreis plus Versandkosten weitergeben.



Was war denn der Angebotspreis ? Warum verkaufst du sie schon wieder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (11. Dezember 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Was war denn der Angebotspreis ? Warum verkaufst du sie schon wieder ?


49,95.
Hatte sie eigentlich für jemanden mitbestellt, dem ich aktuell ein Rad aufbaue. Wir verbauen jetzt aber doch andere Reifen.


----------



## demlak (12. Dezember 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Beim Kettenschlagen bei Vollalarm auf dem Haideralmtrail hat sich wohl eine Schlaufe gebildet (gibt es dafür einen Fachbegriff?) und beim ersten Pedaltritt war es das für die Kette und beinahe auch für das Schaltwerk. Wenige Tage alte XX1-Kette, war ein einmaliger Test für mich. Vllt einfach Zufall.



als laie hätte ich hier den schuldigen beim schaltwerk und nicht bei der kette gesucht.
flexibilität/biegsamkeit ist ein merkmal der bandbreite, welche eine kette abdecken soll


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. Dezember 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> als laie hätte ich hier den schuldigen beim schaltwerk und nicht bei der kette gesucht.
> flexibilität/biegsamkeit ist ein merkmal der bandbreite, welche eine kette abdecken soll


Das Schaltwerk war ohne irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten. Und mit den KMC-Ketten hatte ich bisher keinerlei Probleme. Also bleibe ich dabei.


----------



## nobss (12. Dezember 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-14#post-15638691 
Super hast du ein Preis verglichen. Ich habe mir da ein wenig mehr Mühe gegeben, siehe Seite vorhe. Aber egal *SHIT HAPPENS *
Oh man die Oberaufseher/Wutbürger sind wieder unterwegs   man kann es nie allen recht machen 
Irgendwo im WWW findet sich sich bestimmt immer ein günstiger Preis, aber hat jeder Lust und Zeit danach zu suchen 
Also einfach mal die ............ halten, geht lieber raus spielen


----------



## Korner (12. Dezember 2018)

nobss schrieb:


> Oh man die Oberaufseher/Wutbürger sind wieder unterwegs   man kann es nie allen recht machen
> Irgendwo im WWW findet sich sich bestimmt immer ein günstiger Preis, aber hat jeder die Lust und Zeit danach zu suchen
> Also einfach mal die ............ halten, geht lieber raus spielen




Dein Bike kaputt ? oder warum machst du hier so Welle ? Ich lege dir deinen Tipp ans Herz 



nobss schrieb:


> einfach mal die ............ halten, geht lieber raus spielen


----------



## fone (12. Dezember 2018)

geditet:
@nobss
ich hab gar nicht verstanden, über was du so erzürnt bist. 

Ah ok. nochmal nachgecheckt.
verstehe. kam vielleicht etwas heftig rüber.


----------



## nosaint77 (12. Dezember 2018)

nobss schrieb:


> Irgendwo im WWW findet sich sich bestimmt immer ein günstiger Preis, aber hat jeder Lust und Zeit danach zu suchen



Es hatte jemand Lust und Zeit dazu, war erfolgreich und hat es mit uns geteilt. Das du dich auf den Schlips getreten fühlst, das weiß nun das halbe Forum. Also besser ... halten


----------



## isartrails (12. Dezember 2018)

nobss schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schlips ist allein deine Meinung


Nein, es ist nicht allein seine Meinung.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2018)

Die Schnäppens kommen direkt nahc dem News so vong Niwo her .?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (12. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Schnäppens kommen direkt nahc dem News so vong Niwo her .?


du bist nicht oft in den sonstigen, oder?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Dezember 2018)

@nobbs

Ist doch ganz einfach - wenn du nix mehr dort schreibst, kann dich gar keiner mehr massregeln und du regst dich nicht auf.

winwin ... naja, nicht für jeden ....


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Dezember 2018)

Wenn Alu, dann Polyax. 



Schibbl schrieb:


> Schnäppchen für die Laufradbauer. Bike24 verkauft DT Swiss Aluminium Nippel 2,0mm x 12mm silber für 0,05€/Stück. Die Mitbewerber wollen mindestens 0,20€/Stück.
> https://www.bike24.de/p115730.html


----------



## .floe. (13. Dezember 2018)

Und wenn unbedingt günstig, dann diese hier für 5 Cent/Stück.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2018)

.floe. schrieb:


> Und wenn unbedingt günstig, dann diese hier für 5 Cent/Stück.


Sind aber nicht Alu. Aber bei Nippeln bezahle ich gern mehr. Die Polyax Alu sind bei mir bei jedem Laufrad verbaut und halten. Kosten auch „nur“ 25-35 cent, je nachdem, welche man kauft. Das sind 9€ mehr für einen LRS. Das ist es mir wert, zumal die sich sehr gut einspeichen lassen.


----------



## .floe. (13. Dezember 2018)

War nur als Ergänzung zu deinem Beitrag gedacht. Ich hab beide, Polyax und die günstigen DT Messing, schon verbaut. Wenn ich einen LRS brauche, der nur rollen muss, dann reichen die DT allemal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (13. Dezember 2018)

Schön dass ich euch Futter fürs Mimimi liefern konnte. Die Vorteile der Sapim Polyax-Nippel sind mir bekannt und ich verbaue diese gern. Nur manchmal braucht jemand die ganz günstige und dennoch leichte Variante. Diese waren mit meinem Post angesprochen. Und ja, auch diese Nippel halten, vorausgesetzt man beachtet einige Grundprinzipien beim Aufbau der Laufräder.
Ihr könnt jetzt gern weiter über das Wetter jammern.


----------



## fone (13. Dezember 2018)

lieber nix mehr posten, einfach selber kaufen und fertig.

Der Preis für die XT ist aber gut.


----------



## wartool (13. Dezember 2018)

Kann mir jemand nen Trick verraten, wie ich bei RCZ Dinge bestellen kann, die ich nur in der französischen Seite in den Warenkorb bekomme und dann aber spätestens bei Paypal, und der Adresse mit der Bestellung hängen bleibe, weil ich Deutschland als Ziel nicht wählen kann?


----------



## Schibbl (13. Dezember 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen Trick verraten, wie ich bei RCZ Dinge bestellen kann, die ich nur in der französischen Seite in den Warenkorb bekomme und dann aber spätestens bei Paypal, und der Adresse mit der Bestellung hängen bleibe, weil ich Deutschland als Ziel nicht wählen kann?


Freunde Im Saarland haben und ein Postfach in Frankreich nutzen. Kostet aber Gebühr für das Postfach und macht daher nur Sinn wenn du das französische Postfach oft nutzt.


----------



## bobons (13. Dezember 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen Trick verraten, wie ich bei RCZ Dinge bestellen kann, die ich nur in der französischen Seite in den Warenkorb bekomme und dann aber spätestens bei Paypal, und der Adresse mit der Bestellung hängen bleibe, weil ich Deutschland als Ziel nicht wählen kann?



Paypal Express Checkout probiert?


----------



## wartool (13. Dezember 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Paypal Express Checkout probiert?


ja, ging auch nicht.. man wird zu RCZ zurück geleitet und dann lässt sich die Bestellung nicht abschließen, ohne das Land zu ändern. Änderung ist aber nicht möglich :-(


----------



## fone (13. Dezember 2018)

Dann gibts vielleicht einen Grund, warum sie das Produkt nicht nach D liefern (dürfen).

Um was geht es denn?


----------



## wartool (13. Dezember 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Dann gibts vielleicht einen Grund, warum sie das Produkt nicht nach D liefern (dürfen).
> 
> Um was geht es denn?



Vielen Dank! erledigt!


----------



## imun (13. Dezember 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! erledigt!


Und wie?


----------



## wartool (13. Dezember 2018)

das versuche ich auch noch in Erfahrung zu bringen.. hatte nen link bekommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (13. Dezember 2018)

Damit darf man in D nicht rumfahren! 
Ist verboten!


----------



## Korner (13. Dezember 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Damit darf man in D nicht rumfahren!
> Ist verboten!


Jetzt will ichs aber auch wissen


----------



## luftschaukel (13. Dezember 2018)

Mensch!
Wär ein Spaß!


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Dezember 2018)

Schnäppchenjägerthread *NEU*
Bei dem Amazon-Warehousedeal der Pike RCT 3 160mm für 313 Euro hab ich zugeschlagen! Zustand: "Gebraucht, sehr gut (Kleine Schönheitsfehler)"
Gestern dann beim Auspacken die Überraschung. Da war nich etwa ne Pike drin, sondern eine fast unbenutze und eingestaubte "Rock Shox Recon Silver RL" mit 130 mm! Ich schätz mal die is viel besser als die Pike oder!?  
Zumindest stand auf der Orginal-Verpackung die Artikelnummer der Pike. Schätz mal da hat sich einer günstig ein Upgrade besorgt und seinen Schrott zurückgeschickt...  Sowas dann aber auch noch weiter zu verkaufen find ich schon äußerst dreist! Auch wenn der Warenprüfer bestimmt nicht viel Zeit hat und Laie ist, muss sowas wie silberne vs schwarze Standrohre doch stutzig machen?!
Naja, jedenfalls mein erster und letzter Warehouse-Deal....


----------



## arghlol (14. Dezember 2018)

So einen Fall hatte ich mal bei Amazon.fr
Allerdings nicht über die WHDs sondern ganz regulär. Eine Fox 36 bestellt und im Originalkarton irgendeine Billiggabel bekommen. In der Ersatzlieferung das gleiche Spiel.
Es hat eine Weile gedauert, bis ich auch die Versandkosten erstattet bekommen habe.


----------



## Tony- (14. Dezember 2018)

kenn ich so von Chain, 2 Mal was bestellt und irgend´n Scheiß geliefert bekommen, was ich gar nicht haben wollte.


----------



## bobons (14. Dezember 2018)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjägerthread *NEU*
> Bei dem Amazon-Warehousedeal der Pike RCT 3 160mm für 313 Euro hab ich zugeschlagen! Zustand: "Gebraucht, sehr gut (Kleine Schönheitsfehler)"
> Gestern dann beim Auspacken die Überraschung. Da war nich etwa ne Pike drin, sondern eine fast unbenutze und eingestaubte "Rock Shox Recon Silver RL" mit 130 mm! Ich schätz mal die is viel besser als die Pike oder!?
> Zumindest stand auf der Orginal-Verpackung die Artikelnummer der Pike. Schätz mal da hat sich einer günstig ein Upgrade besorgt und seinen Schrott zurückgeschickt...  Sowas dann aber auch noch weiter zu verkaufen find ich schon äußerst dreist! Auch wenn der Warenprüfer bestimmt nicht viel Zeit hat und Laie ist, muss sowas wie silberne vs schwarze Standrohre doch stutzig machen?!
> Naja, jedenfalls mein erster und letzter Warehouse-Deal....



Kann passieren. Hatte neulich einen Powermeter gepostet, für 4xx statt 1100 Euro, wäre interessant was der Käufer erhalten hat. Hatte ich auch bei einer Grafikkarte während dem Mining-Boom: RX580 bestellt, RX560 im Karton der RX580 bekommen. Das hätte man aber als Laie nur erkannt, wenn man die Artikelnummer in Schriftgröße 4 auf der Karte hätte lesen können. Ein anderer Käufer hätte die vielleicht eingebaut und sich über die miese Leistung gewundert.


----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! erledigt!


ok.


----------



## Krautwurst (14. Dezember 2018)

Servus, eine Frage an die versierten RCZ-Kunden. Ich möchte einen Artikel mit Gutscheincode sowie einen "regulären" Artikel ordern. Wenn ich beides in den Warenkorb packe, funktioniert der Gutscheincode aber nicht. Stand schon jemand vor der gleichen Frage und kann mir helfen?
Besten Dank!

Edit: gelöst, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2018)

Ja. geht nicht.
Nein. kann nicht helfen.
Ziemlich nervig.


----------



## toastet (14. Dezember 2018)

Nicht so gierig sein, einfach 2 Bestellungen draus machen.


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Dezember 2018)

Krautwurst schrieb:


> Servus, eine Frage an die versierten RCZ-Kunden. Ich möchte einen Artikel mit Gutscheincode sowie einen "regulären" Artikel ordern. Wenn ich beides in den Warenkorb packe, funktioniert der Gutscheincode aber nicht. Stand schon jemand vor der gleichen Frage und kann mir helfen?
> Besten Dank!


normal. Das steht auch bei denen auf der seite. man kann aus logistischen Gründen Angebots Artikel nicht kombinieren.


----------



## hasardeur (14. Dezember 2018)

Member57 schrieb:


> normal. Das steht auch bei denen auf der seite. man kann aus logistischen Gründen Angebots Artikel nicht kombinieren.



Wobei es dieselben Artikel am Tag davor und danach auch als "Nicht-Angebot" bekommt.

Der Laden bringt einfach die meiste Energie dazu auf, Restbestände aufzuspüren, als ihr Shopsystem oder Prozesse zu optimieren.


----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich bilde mir ja ein, früher wäre das mal gegangen, Artikel mit und ohne Code zu kombinieren... ah, vielleicht auch nicht. 
Bei mehreren Bestellungen hauen halt die hohen Portokosten rein. Kleinkram für 5€ mit 9e Porto kaufe ich halt nicht. Mit dem Laufrad oder ner Gabel zusammen natürlich schon.


----------



## veraono (15. Dezember 2018)

Für Alle die auch auf der Suche nach einer Variostütze in 27,2 mit etwas mehr Verstellweg sind:


veraono schrieb:


> Hallo, kennt sich jemand mit TranzX Variostützen aus?
> 
> 27,2mm 390mm und vor allem 125mm Verstellweg wären für 100.- (mit Code) an meinem Cannondale Prophet ein super Upgrade.
> 
> ...


Die Auflösung gibts hier :


veraono schrieb:


> Tranz X Variostütze in* 27,2mm
> UND 125mm Verstellweg* / 390mm Länge
> Für* 110 eur inkl Versand *nach D
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (15. Dezember 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Für Alle die auch auf der Suche nach einer Variostütze in 27,2 mit etwas mehr Verstellweg sind:
> 
> Die Auflösung gibts hier :


Hast du noch andere Maße? Bzw. kannst sie mal messen, wenn du sie erhalten hast, dann kann ich die in meine Liste aufnehmen. Variostützen mit 27,2mm sind ja eher selten.


----------



## Schibbl (15. Dezember 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hast du noch andere Maße? Bzw. kannst sie mal messen, wenn du sie erhalten hast, dann kann ich die in meine Liste aufnehmen. Variostützen mit 27,2mm sind ja eher selten.


Hast du eine Liste mit 27,2mm Variostützen? Mit allen Maßen? Daran bin ich sehr interessiert, denn die scheinbar einzige mir passende ist die Thomson Elite Dropper, welche mir viel zu teuer ist. Hast du die Liste irgendwo?


----------



## der_raubfisch (15. Dezember 2018)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Hast du eine Liste mit 27,2mm Variostützen? Mit allen Maßen? Daran bin ich sehr interessiert, denn die scheinbar einzige mir passende ist die Thomson Elite Dropper, welche mir viel zu teuer ist. Hast du die Liste irgendwo?



Schau mal in seine Signatur!


----------



## veraono (15. Dezember 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hast du noch andere Maße? Bzw. kannst sie mal messen, wenn du sie erhalten hast, dann kann ich die in meine Liste aufnehmen. Variostützen mit 27,2mm sind ja eher selten.


Erinner mich im Zweifel nochmal dran,  kann sie gerne messen wenn sie dann mal da ist. 
Grüße


----------



## Schibbl (16. Dezember 2018)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Schau mal in seine Signatur!


Danke. Konnte ich am mobilen Gerät nicht sehen. Super Seite. Die Daten der TransX sind auch interessant besonders da die Mindesteinstecktiefe für mich wichtig ist.


----------



## nosaint77 (16. Dezember 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Korrekt.. hatte ich im August hier gepostet =)



Laberthread ist hier


----------



## demlak (16. Dezember 2018)

oops


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Dezember 2018)

Wofür kann man das denn brauchen?


----------



## demlak (17. Dezember 2018)

Den Code? Zum freischalten einer kostenlosen Region in der Outdoor-App "Komoot"


----------



## luftschaukel (17. Dezember 2018)

Wo gebe ich denn den Code in der App ein? Finde da nix zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenkelklopfer (17. Dezember 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...-TR-29-Faltreifen-Werkstattverpackung-p68546/
> 
> Jetzt um 20.- 29x2.5 agressor



Ist aber nur die Version für breite Felgen, kann man ruhig mal dazuschreiben.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Wobei es dieselben Artikel am Tag davor und danach auch als "Nicht-Angebot" bekommt.
> 
> Der Laden bringt einfach die meiste Energie dazu auf, Restbestände aufzuspüren, als ihr Shopsystem oder Prozesse zu optimieren.


Ja klar, weil du da zweimal bestellt hast, weißt du alles besser als die Leute von Shop selber.
Ach nee, gar nix weißt du.


----------



## pAn1c (17. Dezember 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Ist aber nur die Version für breite Felgen, kann man ruhig mal dazuschreiben.



Wie jetzt?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Dezember 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Ist aber nur die Version für breite Felgen, kann man ruhig mal dazuschreiben.
> 
> 
> Ja klar, weil du da zweimal bestellt hast, weißt du alles besser als die Leute von Shop selber.
> Ach nee, gar nix weißt du.


Kannst eh lesen


----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2018)

Wo soll man denn einen 2.5er fahren, wenn nicht auf ner breiten Felge?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2018)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Ja klar, weil du da zweimal bestellt hast, weißt du alles besser als die Leute von Shop selber.
> Ach nee, gar nix weißt du.



Woher weißt Du das? Was hast Du für ein Problem mit meiner Aussage und was ist heute mit Dir los?


----------



## imun (18. Dezember 2018)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Falls wer ne Bremse braucht. Shimano ZEE VR für 80,99 Euronen. Für 82,99 gibt's die auch fürs HR
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/ZEE-Scheibenbremse-BR-M640-p35566/



Das Set gab es mal vor einigen Wochen für 160€, das ist jetzt nur wieder Bauernfängerei weil keiner kauft 
Klar, billiger als UVP aber trotzdem kein wirkliches Schnäppchen


----------



## reflux (18. Dezember 2018)

Hab mir die MT501 bei Rose gekauft und gestern bei der Montage festgestellt (als die Leitung schon durch den Rahmen gefädlet war, Olive abgeknipst), dass die mir 2 korrekt gelabelte Bremsen (li+re) geschickt habe, auch mit unterschiedlicher Leitungslänge, aber die Bremse 2 linke Hebel hatte


----------



## Mr_Chicks (18. Dezember 2018)

imun schrieb:


> Das Set gab es mal vor einigen Wochen für 160€, das ist jetzt nur wieder Bauernfängerei weil keiner kauft
> Klar, billiger als UVP aber trotzdem kein wirkliches Schnäppchen



Naja, ich selbst hatte sie bisher nur im Set für 175€ gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (18. Dezember 2018)

imun schrieb:


> Das Set gab es mal vor einigen Wochen für 160€, das ist jetzt nur wieder Bauernfängerei weil keiner kauft
> Klar, billiger als UVP aber trotzdem kein wirkliches Schnäppchen



160€ ist ein Schnäppchen und 164€ nicht bzw. nur Bauernfängerei?


----------



## fone (18. Dezember 2018)

Das hat er nicht gesagt.


----------



## imun (18. Dezember 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> 160€ ist ein Schnäppchen und 164€ nicht bzw. nur Bauernfängerei?


So war das nicht gemeint von mir 
Eigentlich weil es seit nem halben Jahr immer zu dem Preis gibt, nur anders in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Adra (20. Dezember 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> BIke Components hat wieder Liteville 301 MK13 -Rahmen in Größe S inkl Dämpfer für geschmeidige 888€...
> 
> Gefällt meiner Holden aber leider nicht
> 
> ...



Brav Ms. M, brav!


----------



## nosaint77 (20. Dezember 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> BIke Components hat wieder Liteville 301 MK13 -Rahmen in Größe S inkl Dämpfer für geschmeidige 888€...
> 
> Gefällt meiner Holden aber leider nicht
> 
> ...



Hab meiner ungefragt einen bestellt. Gibt doch Sticker zum verschönern


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hab meiner ungefragt einen bestellt. Gibt doch Sticker zum verschönern


Hätte ich auch gemacht aber das ist Perlen vor die Säue. Ich wollte sie mal beim schönsten goldener Herbstwetter zu einer Radtour überreden aber da war nix zu machen. Sie macht lieber Kickboxen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ne, sie mag LV einfach nicht... was willst du machen, Frau halt...
Sticker helfen nicht, sie WILL halt ein Last. Dafür freut sich jetzt ein anderer 

Kommt die neue Gabel halt erstmal ans alte Rad, nur der neue LRS passt dann nur an die Hälfte des Radels?

Grüße


----------



## isartrails (20. Dezember 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ne, sie mag LV einfach nicht... was willst du machen, Frau halt...


Gibt auch Männer, die's nicht mögen.  Mit oder ohne Sticker.
Das Auge bikt mit.


----------



## nosaint77 (20. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich wollte sie mal beim schönsten goldener Herbstwetter zu einer Radtour überreden aber da war nix zu machen. Sie macht lieber Kickboxen.



Bevors sie dich vermöbelt, hälst du lieber deine Klappe. Weise Entscheidung


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Bevors sie dich vermöbelt, hälst du lieber deine Klappe. Weise Entscheidung


Da muss sie noch eine Weile trainieren aber was soll's. So viel wie ich fahre und sie noch nicht gefahren ist, langweile ich mich eh mit ihr und dann schiebt sie auch noch ihr Rad, wo mein 6 Jähriger runterballert ohne Angst zu haben.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Da muss sie noch eine Weile trainieren aber was soll's. So viel wie ich fahre und sie noch nicht gefahren ist, langweile ich mich eh mit ihr und dann schiebt sie auch noch ihr Rad, wo mein 6 Jähriger runterballert ohne Angst zu haben.



Überall dieselbe Geschichte...


----------



## rms69 (21. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Da muss sie noch eine Weile trainieren aber was soll's. So viel wie ich fahre und sie noch nicht gefahren ist, langweile ich mich eh mit ihr und dann schiebt sie auch noch ihr Rad, wo mein 6 Jähriger runterballert ohne Angst zu haben.





hasardeur schrieb:


> Überall dieselbe Geschichte...



Danke Jungs!
.. dafür müssen wir eigentlich mal einen eigenen Faden aufmachen !

Die Gruppe der anonymen "wir warten auf unseren Partner/in und der/die bremst sogar noch wenn's schon wieder flach ist" scheint doch größer zu sein.
Dann kann ich meinen vielleicht besser verarbeiten.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. Dezember 2018)

Euere fährt zumindest mit mit euch.
Also jammert nicht


----------



## rms69 (21. Dezember 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Euere fährt zumindest mit mit euch.
> Also jammert nicht


glaub mir, das willst du nicht wirklich


----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. Dezember 2018)

Wenn sie so fahren würde wie die die ich immer seh wärs geil.
Die fahren den meisten davon


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Dezember 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Wenn sie so fahren würde wie die die ich immer seh wärs geil.
> Die fahren den meisten davon


Ich war einmal im Bikepark und habe dort eine Frau gesehen, die zwar nicht die krassesten Sachen drauf hatte aber in voller Montur die Downhill Strecke runter ist und sich unten über den Dreck am gesamten Körper gefreut hat. So würde ich mir das für meine vorstellen. Leider wird das immer Wunschdenken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2018)

Nimm doch einfach die im Bikepark mit. Frisches Blut hält jung, sagt man.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2018)

5€ in die Chauvikasse bitte.


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es umgekehrt genauso, mein Ex ist nicht mal eine Abfahrt auf Asphalt in hohem Tempo gefahren, geschweige denn  einen Trail.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach die im Bikepark mit. Frisches Blut hält jung, sagt man.


So alt bin ich auch noch nicht. Die im Bikepark war mit ihrem sehr glücklichen Mann da. Der fuhr um einiges besser als ich.


----------



## rms69 (21. Dezember 2018)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Gibt es umgekehrt genauso, mein Ex ist nicht mal eine Abfahrt auf Asphalt in hohem Tempo gefahren, geschweige denn  einen Trail.



Man beachte, ich habe bisher immer brav „gegendert“ und bei der aktuellen Partnerwahl ist auch keine Variante ausgeschlossen, es tut nur tierisch weh wertvolle Höhenmeter wegen der Harmonie einfach so zu verschenken


----------



## isartrails (21. Dezember 2018)

rms69 schrieb:


> es tut nur tierisch weh wertvolle Höhenmeter wegen der Harmonie einfach so zu verschenken


Daran sollte MANN arbeiten. Face your fears.
Ich kann euch die Angst nehmen: es tut überhaupt nicht weh! Es ist höchstens ärgerlich. Aber einfach zu ertragen. 
Was wirklich wehtut, ist ein Nierenstein im Harnleiter.
Schönen Gruß aus der Urologie!


----------



## Asko (22. Dezember 2018)

Hab den Überblick verloren, wessen Ex ist jetzt das größte Schnäppchen?
Links, Modelljahr und Detailbilder wären auch hilfreich.


----------



## rms69 (22. Dezember 2018)

Damit es zumindest flotter bergauf geht: *E-Bike Mittelmotor Set bei CNC um Euro 549.- bei CNC
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17954
*
Mit diesem Kit machst Du aus fast jedem Fahrrad ein E-Bike! Der Motor wird durch das Tretlagergehäuse gesteckt und an den Kettenstreben abgestützt.


----------



## ForG (22. Dezember 2018)

rms69 schrieb:


> Damit es zumindest flotter bergauf geht: *E-Bike Mittelmotor Set bei CNC um Euro 549.- bei CNC
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17954
> *
> Mit diesem Kit machst Du aus fast jedem Fahrrad ein E-Bike! Der Motor wird durch das Tretlagergehäuse gesteckt und an den Kettenstreben abgestützt.


Für Bergab gibt es einen Schnapps, dann rollts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (22. Dezember 2018)

rms69 schrieb:


> Damit es zumindest flotter bergauf geht: *E-Bike Mittelmotor Set bei CNC um Euro 549.- bei CNC
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17954
> *
> Mit diesem Kit machst Du aus fast jedem Fahrrad ein E-Bike! Der Motor wird durch das Tretlagergehäuse gesteckt und an den Kettenstreben abgestützt.



zzg. Akku


----------



## Puls220 (22. Dezember 2018)

Syntace Naben im Angebot:

https://r2-bike.com/SYNTACE-Nabensatz-High-Torque-MX-BOOST-32-Loch-QR-15-x-110-12-x-148

380€ => 235€

Damit ungefähr gleicher Preis wie DT 350, aber gewichtsmäßig eher wie die 240er DT.

Kann jemand was zur Qualität der jüngsten Chargen sagen? (Diskussion ab 2013 hab ich gelesen)
Macht der Freilauf noch Ärger? Kommen die direkt mit einer großen Spiralfeder, oder immer noch mit den 3 Winzigfedern?

Auf der Syntace HP gibt es nur noch Naben für Straightpull-Speichen... Sind die intern anders aufgebaut, oder kann man auch deren Ersatzteile verwenden?


----------



## sigma7 (24. Dezember 2018)

Servus zusammen, bei bike components  sollten doch heute die Versandkosten entfallen. Hat jemand einen Link oder Gutschein?


Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## freetourer (24. Dezember 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, bei bike components  sollten doch heute die Versandkosten entfallen. Hat jemand einen Link oder Gutschein?
> 
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten!



Den zu posten wäre doch ...



demlak schrieb:


> Spoiler hin oder her. Die Codes zu veröffentlichen ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht derjenigen, die den Kalender gekauft haben - heißt: Geld dafür gezahlt haben. Nicht jeder hat ihn als Bonus zu einer Bestellung bekommen.
> 
> Aber ist ja ein freies Land.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. Dezember 2018)

wieso steht doch auf deren Webseite?

*GN7AXGRC*

https://www.bike-components.de/de/adventskalender/bc-advent/


----------



## JDEM (24. Dezember 2018)

GN7AXGRC

Den Kalender gab es sowieso umsonst bei jeder Bestellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Dezember 2018)

... gilt übrigens bis 31. - also keine Eile


----------



## demlak (24. Dezember 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Freundlich drauf hinweisen ist auch woanders?





freetourer schrieb:


> Den zu posten wäre doch ...



Zwei Maßstäbe oder mehr, fördern die Vielfalt, woll?

ymmd


----------



## freetourer (24. Dezember 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Zwei Maßstäbe oder mehr, fördern die Vielfalt, woll?
> 
> ymmd



LOL - Merkste was?

Schöne Weihnachten allen.


----------



## freetourer (24. Dezember 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> wieso steht doch auf deren Webseite?
> 
> *GN7AXGRC*
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/adventskalender/bc-advent/



Wollte doch nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass mancher es ja also störend empfindet. 



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> GN7AXGRC
> 
> Den Kalender gab es sowieso umsonst bei jeder Bestellung





Aber Kollege @demlak hat doch dafür bezahlt, oder nicht? Oder warum stört ihn das Spoilern so?

Das wird doch nicht einfach Mißgunst sein? - Nein, nein, nein - Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



demlak schrieb:


> Spoiler hin oder her. Die Codes zu veröffentlichen ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht derjenigen, die den Kalender gekauft haben - heißt: Geld dafür gezahlt haben. Nicht jeder hat ihn als Bonus zu einer Bestellung bekommen.
> 
> Aber ist ja ein freies Land.





der-gute schrieb:


> manch einer dachte wohl in letzter Zeit, er hätte sich verändert...
> leider is er immer noch die kleinkarierte Wurst, die er schon immer war.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. Dezember 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wollte doch nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass mancher es ja also störend empfindet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, da habe ich dann Weihnachten jemand "ins Gesicht" geschlagen - das gibt jetzt bestimmt weniger Geschenke vom Christkind für mich.


----------



## demlak (24. Dezember 2018)

Falls euch noch ein Hobby neben den mittlerweile wochenlangen Provokationsversuchen fehlen sollte, kann ich euch Mountainbiken ans Herz legen. Macht echt Laune! Probierts mal.


----------



## decay (24. Dezember 2018)

Wie man halt in den Wald hineinruft, gell 
Adventskalender gabs doch umsonst, soll ich dir aus Nächstenliebe einen zweiten schicken? Würde ich selbst auf die Gefahr hin tun, dass das der falsche Thread ist. Wäre mir eine Herzensangelegenheit, ist auch noch ungeöffnet. PM an mich.


----------



## demlak (24. Dezember 2018)

eben


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. Dezember 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Falls euch noch ein Hobby neben den mittlerweile wochenlangen Provokationsversuchen fehlen sollte, kann ich euch Mountainbiken ans Herz legen. Macht echt Laune! Probierts mal.



danke - für den tipp, heute direkt ausprobiert macht tatsächlich Spaß - wird dann Hobby Nr. 2

Galerie: Mit dem 29er unterwegs



.


----------



## Asko (24. Dezember 2018)

Bei Amazon gibt's gerade 15% auf diverse Sportartikel. Ich hab leider keine Idee wie sie entscheiden worauf es die Prozente gibt, aber wenn man was braucht kann man ja mal schauen ob's darauf die Prozente gibt.
Hab zB. gerade eine X01 Carbon GXP Kurbel für 157€ Und einen X0 Eagle Trigger fur 80€ gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (25. Dezember 2018)

Nachtrag: auf einiges von Spoon gibt's die 15% auch. Teilweise super Preise, aber halt oft ältere Einzelstücke.

20,33€  Spank Oozy Trail-295 AL, 32h Rim, 29 Zoll Beadbite-shotpeen Felgen, Black/Emerald Green https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N6X1DK7/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ELFiCbF6RDQJH

22.70€ Spank Oozy Trail stem, 31.8 mm inklusive topcap, shotpeen Vorbauten, red, 50 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01M3XQOUS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_pRFiCbM0H0EKS

151,98€ Spank Spike Race28 DH 27,5 Zoll wheelset 20 mm,12/150 mm-Bead Bite Laufräder, Black, 650 B https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01GQWGY2I/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_kTFiCbCRGDHQW


----------



## rms69 (25. Dezember 2018)

Asko schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt's gerade 15% auf diverse Sportartikel. Ich hab leider keine Idee wie sie entscheiden worauf es die Prozente gibt, aber wenn man was braucht kann man ja mal schauen ob's darauf die Prozente gibt.
> Hab zB. gerade eine X01 Carbon GXP Kurbel für 157€ Und einen X0 Eagle Trigger fur 80€ gekauft.




hier der Link zur 15% Promotion von Amazon - geht bis 31.12.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/promoti..._=plp_pc_rd_A3PW5ALAI3DXTB&refasin=B01GQWGY2I


----------



## un..inc (25. Dezember 2018)

Asko schrieb:


> Nachtrag: auf einiges von Spoon gibt's die 15% auch. Teilweise super Preise, aber halt oft ältere Einzelstücke.
> 
> 20,33€  Spank Oozy Trail-295 AL, 32h Rim, 29 Zoll Beadbite-shotpeen Felgen, Black/Emerald Green https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N6X1DK7/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ELFiCbF6RDQJH
> 
> ...



Besten Dank, die Felgen hab ich mir mal für den Ersatz LRS geschnappt...


----------



## Lutsch (25. Dezember 2018)

Asko schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt's gerade 15% auf diverse Sportartikel. Ich hab leider keine Idee wie sie entscheiden worauf es die Prozente gibt, aber wenn man was braucht kann man ja mal schauen ob's darauf die Prozente gibt.
> Hab zB. gerade eine X01 Carbon GXP Kurbel für 157€ Und einen X0 Eagle Trigger fur 80€ gekauft.



Wo ist denn die Kurbel zu dem Preis zu finden?


----------



## Asko (25. Dezember 2018)

Sind leider ganz oft Einzelstücke, gibt aber trotzdem immernoch gute Sachen. 
Gerade eben noch eine DT SWISS 350 Vorderradnabe BOOST 15x110 32 Loch für 32,02€ bestellt.


----------



## EVHD (25. Dezember 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01DUSDDN4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1

Sram Eagle X01 Trigger für nur 77,77€


----------



## paulipan (26. Dezember 2018)

Hi zusammen,

der LRS klingt ja echt ganz spannend: https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=24856340

...aber gibt`s Erfahrungen zu den verbauten Naben?
Freilauf laut oder eher leise? Qualität der Lager?


----------



## blubboo (26. Dezember 2018)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> der LRS klingt ja echt ganz spannend: https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=24856340
> 
> ...


Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren.
Wie machen sich 2,8er Reifen auf 30mm Felgen? 
Ich würde den LRS für ein Starres 650b+ Bike kaufen.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Dezember 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren.
> Wie machen sich 2,8er Reifen auf 30mm Felgen?
> Ich würde den LRS für ein Starres 650b+ Bike kaufen.



Da würde ich zu 40 mm Maulweite raten, aus Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (26. Dezember 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da würde ich zu 40 mm Maulweite raten, aus Erfahrung.


Danke, ich denke auch dass etwas breiter besser wäre. 
Auf einem anderen Bike fahre ich 35mm Hope Felgen mit 2,8er Maxxis HR.


----------



## boarderking (27. Dezember 2018)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> der LRS klingt ja echt ganz spannend: https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=24856340
> 
> ...




ich habe ihn verbaut, Freilauf eher laut als leise.... und macht zumindest in neu einen guten Eindruck. Gewicht stimmt. Lieferung schnell.


----------



## paulipan (27. Dezember 2018)

boarderking schrieb:


> ich habe ihn verbaut, Freilauf eher laut als leise.... und macht zumindest in neu einen guten Eindruck. Gewicht stimmt. Lieferung schnell.


Wie lange hast Du auf die Lieferung gewartet?
Wie laut? Vergleichbar mit Hope?


----------



## boarderking (27. Dezember 2018)

7 Tage Lieferzeit und zumindest lauter als mein DT Swiss E1700. Ich hatte noch keinen Hope....


----------



## paulipan (27. Dezember 2018)

boarderking schrieb:


> 7 Tage Lieferzeit und zumindest lauter als mein DT Swiss E1700. Ich hatte noch keinen Hope....


Schaut hübsch aus! Bei mir sollen Sie an ein Santa Cruz kommen....
Eine Woche ist ja super.... Bin gespannt. Habe mir nun auch einen Satz bestellt.
Ist ein Tubeless Felgenband eigentlich schon montiert?


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Dezember 2018)

boarderking schrieb:


> 7 Tage Lieferzeit und zumindest lauter als mein DT Swiss E1700. Ich hatte noch keinen Hope....


Steht auf dem Freilauf irgendwas drauf? Ich müsste den gegen einen für Shimano tauschen, und für Formula Hubs gibt es da ein paar Freiläufe, aber keine Infos zu welcher Nabe die passen. Specialized z.B. scheint Formulas zu verbauen, aber einen wirklichen deutschen Distributor konnte ich nicht finden.

Immerhin hat mir Commencal die Bezeichnung der Naben verraten können, das ist vorne die *DC-711* (180g) und hinten die *DC-39481* (355g).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (27. Dezember 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Steht auf dem Freilauf irgendwas drauf? Ich müsste den gegen einen für Shimano tauschen, und für Formula Hubs gibt es da ein paar Freiläufe, aber keine Infos zu welcher Nabe die passen. Specialized z.B. scheint Formulas zu verbauen, aber einen wirklichen deutschen Distributor konnte ich nicht finden.
> 
> Immerhin hat mir Commencal die Bezeichnung der Naben verraten können, das ist vorne die *DC-711* (180g) und hinten die *DC-39481* (355g).



Dann müssen die Felgen aber ziemlich leicht sein um auf die angegebenen 1800g zu kommen oder täusch ich mich?

Müssten ja die Felgen sein: 

https://bythehive.com/products/trs-rim


----------



## Kraksler (28. Dezember 2018)

rms69 schrieb:


> hier der Link zur 15% Promotion von Amazon - geht bis 31.12.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/promoti..._=plp_pc_rd_A3PW5ALAI3DXTB&refasin=B01GQWGY2I



Danke für den Hinweis. Habe mir soeben eine X01 BB30 Kurbel bestellt für 185€


----------



## boarderking (28. Dezember 2018)

paulipan schrieb:


> Schaut hübsch aus! Bei mir sollen Sie an ein Santa Cruz kommen....
> Eine Woche ist ja super.... Bin gespannt. Habe mir nun auch einen Satz bestellt.
> Ist ein Tubeless Felgenband eigentlich schon montiert?



noch kein Tubelessband, leider....


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. Dezember 2018)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> ION Raid AMP in black und verschiedenen Größen für 59,99 € Versandkostenfrei im real-onlineshop.
> 
> https://www.real.de/item/search/?search_value=ion raid amp



Interessanter Preis und laut Tests eine gute Alternative zu FiveTen. Weiss jemand wie die ION von der Größe her ausfallen ?


----------



## Ghoste (29. Dezember 2018)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Habe mir soeben eine X01 BB30 Kurbel bestellt für 185€


Ebenso... Obwohl ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, dass sie passt


----------



## HabeDEhre (29. Dezember 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Interessanter Preis und laut Tests eine gute Alternative zu FiveTen. Weiss jemand wie die ION von der Größe her ausfallen ?


hatte die ion seit ca nem Jahr im Einsatz. Grössentechnisch vergleichbar mit FiveTen. Allerdings is die Sohle wesentlich härter und hat lang nicht so viel Grip wie die FiveTens.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Dezember 2018)

boarderking schrieb:


> 7 Tage Lieferzeit und zumindest lauter als mein DT Swiss E1700. Ich hatte noch keinen Hope....


Das Rad ist so was von heiß!


----------



## jonalisa (29. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Das Rad ist so was von heiß!


Bist du Schalker?


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Dezember 2018)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Bist du Schalker?


Häh? Ist Schalke nicht blau/weiß?


----------



## jonalisa (29. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Häh? Ist Schalke nicht blau/weiß?


Jetzt haben wir ein Problem. Einer von uns beiden hat die Ironie des anderen nicht verstanden 
Biene Maja hätte dann wohl doch besser gepasst.
Das Bike gefällt mir übrigens auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Dezember 2018)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir ein Problem. Einer von uns beiden hat die Ironie des anderen nicht verstanden
> Biene Maja hätte dann wohl doch besser gepasst.
> Das Bike gefällt mir übrigens auch.


Erklär mal? Was hat das Rad mit Schalke zu tun? Kenn mich nicht mit Fußball aus.


----------



## jonalisa (29. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Erklär mal? Was hat das Rad mit Schalke zu tun? Kenn mich nicht mit Fußball aus.


Solltest du es wirklich nicht wissen, was ich fast nicht glauben kann, mit Schalke rein gar nichts, sondern mit dem BVB.
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revierderby


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Dezember 2018)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Solltest du es wirklich nicht wissen, was ich fast nicht glauben kann, mit Schalke rein gar nichts, sondern mit dem BVB.
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revierderby


Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass Schalke und der BVB so eine Beziehung haben? Ich schau kein Fussball, ist mir zu langweilig. Ich spiele es lieber.


----------



## jonalisa (29. Dezember 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass Schalke und der BVB so eine Beziehung haben? Ich schau kein Fussball, ist mir zu langweilig. Ich spiele es lieber.


Dachte jeder Deutsche sei fußballverrückt


----------



## Hoffes (30. Dezember 2018)

Das ist ein Irrtum


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. Dezember 2018)

... ich denke die Rivalität Schalke/BVB gehört schon fast zum Allgemeinwissen. Übrigens geile Farbe hat das Rad


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Dezember 2018)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... ich denke die Rivalität Schalke/BVB gehört schon fast zum Allgemeinwissen. Übrigens geile Farbe hat das Rad


Zumindest ist es schwer vorstellbar, dass das unbekannt ist, wenn man selber gegen den Ball tritt und dabei nicht alleine ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Zumindest ist es schwer vorstellbar, dass das unbekannt ist, wenn man selber gegen den Ball tritt und dabei nicht alleine ist.


Doch. Ich wusste das nicht, da es mich nicht die Bohne interessiert und ich vereinzelt mal Fußball spiele. Ich trinke auch kein Bier. Bin ich jetzt ausgestoßen?


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Dezember 2018)

von mir jedenfalls nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (30. Dezember 2018)

Zusätzlich zum Aggressor gibts jetzt den Maxxis DHR II Dual EXO WT TR 29x2.4 ebenfalls für 24,99€ bei BC
Mit dem Code "GN7AXGRC" noch bis morgen Versandkostenfrei.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...-TR-29-Faltreifen-Werkstattverpackung-p68555/


Edit: Ups, sollte eigentlich in den anderen Thread. Aber die meisten lesen vermutlich eh hier auch mit


----------



## ernmar (31. Dezember 2018)

letzte Woche gab es die noch für 19,99€. Wollte sie mir auch gleich am Montag bestellen mit dem Versandgutschein aber da hatten sie auch gleich mal den Preis um 5€ angezogen. Da bringt auch der kostenlose Versand nichts. Naja dann kauf ich sie eben nicht.


----------



## Nd-60 (31. Dezember 2018)

ernmar schrieb:


> letzte Woche gab es die noch für 19,99€. Wollte sie mir auch gleich am Montag bestellen mit dem Versandgutschein aber da hatten sie auch gleich mal den Preis um 5€ angezogen. Da bringt auch der kostenlose Versand nichts. Naja dann kauf ich sie eben nicht.



aktuell 21 Euro


----------



## blubboo (31. Dezember 2018)

ernmar schrieb:


> letzte Woche gab es die noch für 19,99€. Wollte sie mir auch gleich am Montag bestellen mit dem Versandgutschein aber da hatten sie auch gleich mal den Preis um 5€ angezogen. Da bringt auch der kostenlose Versand nichts. Naja dann kauf ich sie eben nicht.


Hatte nicht der Aggressor 20€ gekostet und wurde jetzt auf 25 angehoben?


----------



## imun (1. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich trinke auch kein Bier



Dann muss ich dich jetzt leider blockieren


----------



## der-gute (1. Januar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Für 48 Stunden gibt es bei Superstar Components 40 % auf alle Laufräder, anscheinend auch deren neue Generation an Naben.
> 
> Code: OMG40



Krass!

Was kann denn die Nabe?

Dieses custom Hinterrad kostet nur noch 147GBP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Januar 2019)

Krass... 2 Laufradsätze und je 6 Speichenbrüche...


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Januar 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Krass... 2 Laufradsätze und je 6 Speichenbrüche...



Gibts dazu nen paar Details ? Laut diversen Tests sind die Teile durchweg haltbar und günstig, dafür halt nicht die leichtesten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Januar 2019)

Jeweils 3 Speichem gleichzeitig bergab im Vinschgau. Normaler Trail.


----------



## freetourer (1. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren auch mehrere Superstar LRS teils selbst verbaut, teils bei an von mir aufgebauten Rädern für Freunde verbaut.

Der Aufbau war sehr sehr schwankend - die Speichenspannung immer sehr ungleichmäßig und die LR eben nur auf guten Rundlauf aufgebaut.

Die letzten 3 Sätze waren teils krass zu hoch gespannt.

Ich fand das nicht besonders tragisch, da ich die LR eh immer komplett durchgemeseen habe und dann final auf gleichmäßige Speichenspannung zentriert habe.

Abraten würde ich definitiv von den Fuel Naben, falls die noch im Programm sind. Da hatten wir letztes Jahr mehrfach gebrochene Sperrklinken, falsche Lagersitze, ...

Die Reklamations-Abwicklung ist recht abenteuerlich und von meinem Gefühl her eher abwehrend. 

Auf den Versandkosten, die ich aufwenden mußte um ein Hinterrad mehrfach dorthinzusenden (einmal wurde die Nabe falsch zusammengebaut) bin ich trotz anderer Zusage Stand heute immer noch drauf sitzen geblieben. 

Angebote und Vorschläge der Eigeninitiative um den ganzen Prozess zu beschleunigen und das Hin- und Hersenden zu vermeiden.

Ich und meine Bike- Kumpels haben da keinen bock mehr drauf und daher bau ich die LR mittlerweile lieber eher selbst mit soliden Naben (DT 350) und eben entsprechender Sorgfalt auf.


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Januar 2019)

Liest sich so als sollte man vor dem Fahren auf jeden Fall einmal zentrieren (lassen). Damit könnte ich leben, wenn man einen LRS quasi zum halben Preis bekommt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Januar 2019)

Die Speichenspannung war extrem hoch und daher bekommt überspannten Mist...


----------



## JDEM (1. Januar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Liest sich so als sollte man vor dem Fahren auf jeden Fall einmal zentrieren (lassen). Damit könnte ich leben, wenn man einen LRS quasi zum halben Preis bekommt.



Einfach bei RCZ nen Dt Laufradsatz kaufen...


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (2. Januar 2019)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Von mydealz:
> 
> EVOC FR Trail Blackline L und XL für 119.99€ statt 160€
> Benutzt als "Neukunde" noch NEWDE für -10€ um auf den Preis zu kommen
> https://www.wigglesport.de/evoc-fr-...ent+and+Incentivized&utm_content=Sub+Networks



Jawoll, nach all den uvp-orientierten, Versandkosten versteckenden und sonstigen pseudo Schnäppchen, sind nun auch Schnäppchen mit eingebautem Aufruf zum Betrug erlaubt. „Neukunden“.. is klar.
Der Moderator dieses vermeintlichen  „Schnäppchen Threads“ ist leider unfassbar unfähig.
Und ja, mach den Thread dicht oder lass es einen machen, der es kann.


----------



## mikefize (2. Januar 2019)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Jawoll, nach all den uvp-orientierten, Versandkosten versteckenden und sonstigen pseudo Schnäppchen, sind nun auch Schnäppchen mit eingebautem Aufruf zum Betrug erlaubt. „Neukunden“.. is klar.
> Der Moderator dieses vermeintlichen  „Schnäppchen Threads“ ist leider unfassbar unfähig.
> Und ja, mach den Thread dicht oder lass es einen machen, der es kann.



Dir auch ein frohes Neues! 




FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Für 48 Stunden gibt es bei Superstar Components 40 % auf alle Laufräder, anscheinend auch deren neue Generation an Naben.
> 
> Code: OMG40



So bekommt man z.B. einen Satz mit den neuen UK Made Naben und Stans Flow für ~300€ ... eigentlich brauche ich gerade ja nix...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Januar 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Dir auch ein frohes Neues!


Do not feed the troll!
Setz ihn besser auf die ignore-Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (2. Januar 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> So bekommt man z.B. einen Satz mit den neuen UK Made Naben und Stans Flow für ~300€ ... eigentlich brauche ich gerade ja nix...



Kohle verbraten ist ok, aber bitte nicht in schrottig eingespeichte Laufräder mit fragwürdigen Naben.


----------



## null-2wo (2. Januar 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> fragwürdigen Naben


Mein LRS (DH 595 auf Switch Evo) hat nach dem Nachziehen die Saison gut weggesteckt, im Hardtail, Bikepark, >100kg usw.


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Januar 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> fragwürdigen



Kannst du das mal genauer ausführen ? 

Behauptungen aufstellen ist immer einfach ...

Ich hab jetzt ein Ersatz-HR fürs Hardtail bestellt, ein Kumpel einen kompletten LRS. Wenn die hier sind werde ich die Speichenspannung mal messen. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Januar 2019)

echt jetzt....2,-€ als Schnäppchenpost 



demlak schrieb:


> Bei Zweirad-Stadler gibt es gerade eine Sonderedition (mit 800ml zusätzlich) vom F100 Fahrradreiniger im 2,8L Kanister für 19,99 + 3,99 Euro Versandkosten (bzw. evtl. auch vor Ort in einer Filiale ohne Versandkosten?)
> 
> Wenn man davon 2 Kanister nimmt, bekommt man dann 5,6L zum Preis von 43,97 Euro.
> Statt der 45,97 Euro die momentan der 5L Kanister bei Amazon kostet: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0077OHM6C/ref=twister_B01BK1YZTY?_encoding=UTF8&th=1
> ...


----------



## demlak (2. Januar 2019)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> echt jetzt....2,-€ als Schnäppchenpost



5l vs 5,6l
Literpreis von 9,19 vs. 7,85 macht ca. 15% Ersparnis pro Liter. Und die Ersparnis pro Liter steigt mit jedem zusätzlichen Kanister noch weiter. (weil nur einmal Versand)

Echt jetzt!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Januar 2019)

Jaja, das ist das Ergebnis deutscher Bildungspolitik.


----------



## nosaint77 (2. Januar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal genauer ausführen ? Behauptungen aufstellen ist immer einfach ...



Was die Naben angeht, ist das in der Tat nur eine Behauptung. Aber was die schlechte Einspeichqualität angeht, die habe ich mit einem LRS von denen mit Electro-Naben schon selbst erlebt. Übrigens, die HR Electro-Nabe wurde nach nur einer Saison wieder aus dem Sortiment gestrichen. War wohl keine gute Entscheidung, 104 Rastpunkte mit Sperrklingen zu realisieren. Da fragt man sich schon ob SSC in der Lage ist haltbare Naben zu designen. Ich jedenfalls halte aber generell nichts von deren Aufbauqualität (liest man hier und an vielen anderen Stellen im Internet) und würde wenn ich aufs Budget gucken muss, ein LRS mit Novatec-Naben oder einen DT LRS von RCZ den Vorzug geben.


----------



## Duc851 (2. Januar 2019)

Die Messerspeichen von SSC sind teilweise ne halbe Umrehung in sich verwunden wenn der LRS geliefert wird. Ich hab den Laufradsatz direkt aus dem Karton in den Zentrierständer. Hast du genauere Infos zu den Ausfällen der Electro Naben?


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Januar 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Was die Naben angeht, ist das in der Tat nur eine Behauptung. Aber was die schlechte Einspeichqualität angeht, die habe ich mit einem LRS von denen mit Electro-Naben schon selbst erlebt. Übrigens, die HR Electro-Nabe wurde nach nur einer Saison wieder aus dem Sortiment gestrichen. War wohl keine gute Entscheidung, 104 Rastpunkte mit Sperrklingen zu realisieren. Da fragt man sich schon ob SSC in der Lage ist haltbare Naben zu designen. Ich jedenfalls halte aber generell nichts von deren Aufbauqualität (liest man hier und an vielen anderen Stellen im Internet) und würde wenn ich aufs Budget gucken muss, ein LRS mit Novatec-Naben oder einen DT LRS von RCZ den Vorzug geben.



Das mit den 104 Rastpunkten mit Sperrklinken habe ich mir damals auch gedacht. Die neuen V6 haben aber nur noch 54, also ähnlich wie DT Swiss oder Hope. Wenn das ordentlich gemacht ist sollte es da keine Probleme geben denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (2. Januar 2019)

So sieht der Electro-Freilauf aus:


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> 5l vs 5,6l
> Literpreis von 9,19 vs. 7,85 macht ca. 15% Ersparnis pro Liter. Und die Ersparnis pro Liter steigt mit jedem zusätzlichen Kanister noch weiter. (weil nur einmal Versand)
> 
> Echt jetzt!



und wo kippst Du (läuft) die Brühe hin....immer schön ins Erdreich 

Echt jetzt....solch Plörre braucht Du zum Rad putzen


----------



## demlak (2. Januar 2019)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und wo kippst Du (läuft) die Brühe hin....immer schön ins Erdreich
> 
> Echt jetzt....solch Plörre braucht Du zum Rad putzen


Die "Plörre" ist biologisch abbaubar.. was, nebenbei bemerkt, bei all diesen "Plörren" gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist. Die Reinigungsmittel sind umwelttechnisch alle nicht das Problem, sondern der Dreck den man am Rad abwischt. Insbesondere Öle/Fette aus dem Antrieb.

Wer unbedingt mit solchen Mitteln seinen Antrieb reinigen will, sollte dies in der Tat nicht im Hinterhof machen, sondern an einer SB-Autowaschanlage, wo eine Abscheidevorrichtung existiert.
Ich für meinen Teil reinige meinen Antrieb nicht - oder nur sehr sehr sehr selten (und dann eher mechanisch als mit Wasser oder gar Reinigungsmitteln). Wenn man mit biologisch abbaubarem Kettenwachs statt Ölen arbeitet, macht dies nicht nur keine Probleme für die Umwelt, sondern verdreckt das Antriebssystem auch nicht so, dass man es ständig reinigen müsste. Und wenn man nach dem Wachsen/Ölen/Fetten das System auch mit Lappen wieder abreibt, bleiben eh nur homöopathische Reste für die Umwelt übrig - und, wie gesagt, bleibt das System dann auch recht sauber, weil kein Dreck kleben bleibt.

Komm.. aller guten Dinge sind drei.. einen Versuch hast du noch 
Oder wollen wir die Provokationen einfach lassen? Evtl. im Sinne deiner Signatur?


			
				Wolfplayer schrieb:
			
		

> nein young bin ich nicht mehr, aber mit etwas talent konnte ich mir viel technisches Wissen selber aneignen...
> aber heutzutage postet man ja schneller als etwas selber herauszufinden !!!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Die "Plörre" ist biologisch abbaubar.. was, nebenbei bemerkt, bei all diesen "Plörren" gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist. Die Reinigungsmittel sind umwelttechnisch alle nicht das Problem, sondern der Dreck den man am Rad abwischt. Insbesondere Öle/Fette aus dem Antrieb.
> 
> Wer unbedingt mit solchen Mitteln seinen Antrieb reinigen will, sollte dies in der Tat nicht im Hinterhof machen, sondern an einer SB-Autowaschanlage, wo eine Abscheidevorrichtung existiert.
> Ich für meinen Teil reinige meinen Antrieb nicht - oder nur sehr sehr sehr selten (und dann eher mechanisch als mit Wasser oder gar Reinigungsmitteln). Wenn man mit biologisch abbaubarem Kettenwachs statt Ölen arbeitet, macht dies nicht nur keine Probleme für die Umwelt, sondern verdreckt das Antriebssystem auch nicht so, dass man es ständig reinigen müsste. Und wenn man nach dem Wachsen/Ölen/Fetten das System auch mit Lappen wieder abreibt, bleiben eh nur homöopathische Reste für die Umwelt übrig - und, wie gesagt, bleibt das System dann auch recht sauber, weil kein Dreck kleben bleibt.
> ...


Respekt, diese Provokationen so abtropfen zu lassen schafft man auch nicht alle Tage!


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Respekt, diese Provokationen so abtropfen zu lassen schafft man auch nicht alle Tage!


 dachte ich auch und wollte schon nach dem geheimniss fragen um mir beim arzt ein rezept holen zu können, denn ich kann es ferien hin oder her, inzwischen nicht mehr, egal ob als provokation oder "meinung" verpackt. 
aber dann würde ich zum hardcore medikamenten abhängigen werden, solange ich dieses land noch ertragen muss


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Januar 2019)

Er hat ja langes und intensives Training hier bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2019)

Das aber sehr oft zu Recht...


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Januar 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> demlak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei Zweirad-Stadler gibt es gerade eine Sonderedition (mit 800ml zusätzlich) vom F100 Fahrradreiniger im 2,8L Kanister für 19,99 + 3,99 Euro Versandkosten
> ...




Danke...mein reden 
und Leuts


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Die "Plörre" ist biologisch abbaubar.. was, nebenbei bemerkt, bei all diesen "Plörren" gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist. Die Reinigungsmittel sind umwelttechnisch alle nicht das Problem, sondern der Dreck den man am Rad abwischt. Insbesondere Öle/Fette aus dem Antrieb.
> 
> Wer unbedingt mit solchen Mitteln seinen Antrieb reinigen will, sollte dies in der Tat nicht im Hinterhof machen, sondern an einer SB-Autowaschanlage, wo eine Abscheidevorrichtung existiert.
> Ich für meinen Teil reinige meinen Antrieb nicht - oder nur sehr sehr sehr selten (und dann eher mechanisch als mit Wasser oder gar Reinigungsmitteln). Wenn man mit biologisch abbaubarem Kettenwachs statt Ölen arbeitet, macht dies nicht nur keine Probleme für die Umwelt, sondern verdreckt das Antriebssystem auch nicht so, dass man es ständig reinigen müsste. Und wenn man nach dem Wachsen/Ölen/Fetten das System auch mit Lappen wieder abreibt, bleiben eh nur homöopathische Reste für die Umwelt übrig - und, wie gesagt, bleibt das System dann auch recht sauber, weil kein Dreck kleben bleibt.
> ...



und wie lange hast Du an dem Kommentar getüftelt bis er fertig war


----------



## mikefize (4. Januar 2019)

Wenn mehr Leute dumme Dinge sagen werden sie also richtiger? Gut zu wissen.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Januar 2019)

Word, können wir wieder zu Schnäppchen kommen?


----------



## demlak (4. Januar 2019)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und wie lange hast Du an dem Kommentar getüftelt bis er fertig war


Steht drunter.


----------



## platt_ziege (4. Januar 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Wenn mehr Leute dumme Dinge sagen werden sie also richtiger? Gut zu wissen.


wie wäre es mit ner petition für ganztagsschule (7-21h) mit handy verbot bis zur volljährigkeit, welche im zuge dessen besser auch gleich um min. 10 jahre angehoben wird?


----------



## null-2wo (4. Januar 2019)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Bei Berg-ab.de sind 661 Filter Schuhe für 34,99€ zu haben, verschiedene Größen vorrätig:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=filter&x=0&y=0


weiß einer, wie die ausfallen?


----------



## Jierdan (4. Januar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> weiß einer, wie die ausfallen?


In 46 passt er mir genau wie erwartet! 
Großartiger Schuh übrigens, was den Tragekomfort angeht,  aber die Sohle verschleißt sehr schnell.


----------



## null-2wo (4. Januar 2019)

Danke. Ich hab normal ne 45 aber sehr breite Füße, hab jetzt mal die 45.5 bestellt. Ich will ihn eh Klick fahren, das sollt die Sohle mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2019)

es gibt ja einen für Klick und einen für Flat

Hab den für Flat in 45.5 bestellt


----------



## hasardeur (4. Januar 2019)

Hatte die 661 Filter mal für meine Künder. Die Sohle ist sehr hart, dann lieber Victory Sneaker vom Deichmann.


----------



## ufp (5. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> aber dann würde ich zum hardcore medikamenten abhängigen werden, solange ich dieses land noch ertragen muss


Was ist denn so schlecht an Deutschland (falls du von diesem sprichts und in dem du wahrscheinlich lebst)?
Zu wenig oder schlechte Schnäppchen?
Oder weil es so viele gibt bzw geben muss?


----------



## der-gute (5. Januar 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hatte die 661 Filter mal für meine Künder. Die Sohle ist sehr hart, dann lieber Victory Sneaker vom Deichmann.


Wenn se shaizze sin, gehnse suruck


----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. Januar 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das nicht im RCZ-Thema ausdiskutieren, immer wieder die selbe Nummer hier. Wann gibt es eigentlich wieder LIDL-Montageständer?




ab 28.2 - 25€


----------



## imun (6. Januar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ab 28.2 - 25€
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 812320


Taugt der was?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Januar 2019)

du kannst ja mal die Rezensionen hier lesen.
Ob es allerdings genau der gleiche ist, kann ich nicht versprechen. Die Fixierung der Kralle scheint schonmal etwas anders zu sein.


----------



## imun (6. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> du kannst ja mal die Rezensionen hier lesen.
> Ob es allerdings genau der gleiche ist, kann ich nicht versprechen. Die Fixierung der Kralle scheint schonmal etwas anders zu sein.


Das war ironisch gemeint um die Diskussionen anzuregen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Januar 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Das war ironisch gemeint um die Diskussionen anzuregen


verdammt, sonst mache ich mich gern über Leute lustig, die die Ironie nicht verstehen. Touché.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> verdammt, sonst mache ich mich gern über Leute lustig, die die Ironie nicht verstehen. Touché.



... naja, den Beitrag als Ironie zu erkennen ist aber auch nicht leicht - es sei denn er ist ein Forenbekannter Lidl Montageständer-Hater, was man ja auch nicht wissen kann ....


----------



## prolink (6. Januar 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Taugt der was?



wenn man 5 mal im Jahr bei einem Bike was schraubt schon.
ich würde ihn nicht nochmal kaufen
die klemmungen sind alle Plastik und halten bzw. kann man nicht so fest klemmen das sich nichts verdreht.
beim Ordentlichen Festziehen verbiegt sich schon das Plastik. habe ihn mit Metal etwas umgebaut.
Stehen tut er super am boden. das ist dann auch das einzig Positive


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Januar 2019)

prolink schrieb:


> Stehen tut er super am boden. das ist dann auch das einzig Positive


Da wir schon mal (wieder ) beim Thema sind, gibt es irgendwelche Bastellösungen, um den Lidl-Standfuß z.B. mit einer besseren Klemmhalterung zu verheiraten? Den Lidl-Reparaturständer hatte ich jetzt tatsächlich 4 Jahre oder so im Einsatz, nur jetzt bricht die Plastikhalterung, und ich hab Angst, dass mir irgendwann das Bike runterfliegt.
Dafür liest man bei anderen Ständern, dass sie gerne mal umkippen, wenn das Rad nicht genau am Schwerpunkt geklemmt wurde (beim Parktool z.B.). Da könnte man ja fast auf die verwegene Idee kommen, zwei halbwegs funktionierende Komponenten zu einer guten zu verbinden. 

Das "Standrohr" (nenn ich jetzt einfach mal so) vom Lidl hat ca. 34,5-35mm Durchmesser, wenn man da also im Prinzip nur den Kopf ersetzen könnte mit etwas gescheitem, dann wäre ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## decay (6. Januar 2019)

@sp00n82 Parktool hat die Klemme imho auch einzeln, vom Rohrdurchmesser sollte es passen. Aber mal ehrlich, am PCS-10 sollte nix kippen. Kann ich jedenfalls nicht bestätigen.

Die Halterung gibts auch einzeln, heisst PCS-12, kostet aber soviel wie der PCS-10 selbst, gabs grad irgendwo für unter 150.

Lidl hat 35mm, ParkTool oben fast 37.


----------



## Goldi03421 (6. Januar 2019)

Wie sieht es mit dem PCS-9 aus wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind? Deutlich schlechter oder die günstigere Alternative? 

Für Carbonrahmen sind diese Ständer nicht geeignet oder?


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Januar 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem PCS-9 aus wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind? Deutlich schlechter oder die günstigere Alternative?
> 
> Für Carbonrahmen sind diese Ständer nicht geeignet oder?


Bei Carbon ist es natürlich etwas heikler, aber wenn du die Klemmung nicht zuballerst, geht das in der Regel eigentlich auch (ohne den PCS-9 zu haben). Gegebenenfalls kannst du ja auch noch etwas dazwischenlegen (Lappen, Schaumstoff) oder an der Stütze klemmen (wieder mit Lappen oder Schaumstoff, etc).

Was mir am PCS-9 jetzt sauer aufstößt, da kann man z.B. die Höhe nur mit nem Inbus verstellen. Für den Preis eigentlich eine Frechheit, auch, dass keine Werkzeugablage dabei ist. Für 120 bzw 155€ finde ich das schon arg schwach.

Zumindest für die Höhenverstellung kann man sich da aber anscheinend behelfen. Und vielleicht passt die Ablage vom Lidl ja auch für nen Park-Tool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (6. Januar 2019)

Die Lidl Ablage passt an den Park Tool, kein Thema, hat sogar noch das Feature Magnetschale, ist halt dafür nur halb so groß.
Der Preis für die Park Tool ist imho gerechtfertigt und ich würde da nicht von Frechheit sprechen in Zeiten in denen man Reifen für 50+ Euro kauft. Der Park hält lebenslang, da bin ich mir sicher.
In der aktuellen Bike war glaub ich ein Vergleichstest grad.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Januar 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem PCS-9 aus wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind? Deutlich schlechter oder die günstigere Alternative?


da es den 10er grad für 115€ bei rose gibt, würd ich in jedem fall den 10er kaufen!


sp00n82 schrieb:


> Für den Preis eigentlich eine Frechheit, auch, dass keine Werkzeugablage dabei ist. Für 120 bzw 155€ finde ich das schon arg schwach.


is beim 10er aber auch nicht dabei


----------



## Jaerrit (6. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> da es den 10er grad für 115€ bei rose gibt, würd ich in jedem fall den 10er kaufen!
> is beim 10er aber auch nicht dabei


Also bei mir kostet bei Rose der 9er 115 und der 10er 153€


----------



## Goldi03421 (6. Januar 2019)

@sp00n82: Danke für die Info. Ist das der einzige Unterschied? Mh....noch habe ich kein Rad mit Carbonrahmen - aber das könnte sich demnächst ändern. Dann wäre der "falsche" Ständer natürlich weniger gut. Auch wenn es beide gerade ziemlich günstig gibt. 



platt_ziege schrieb:


> da es den 10er grad für 115€ bei rose gibt, würd ich in jedem fall den 10er kaufen!
> is beim 10er aber auch nicht dabei


Und weshalb nicht den günstigeren 9er? Worin genau besteht denn der Unterschied? Nur in der Höhenverstellung?



Jaerrit schrieb:


> Also bei mir kostet bei Rose der 9er 115 und der 10er 153€


Gibt noch einen Extra Rabatt im Warenkorb.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Januar 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Und weshalb nicht den günstigeren 9er? Worin genau besteht denn der Unterschied? Nur in der Höhenverstellung?


die höhenverstellung war mir latte, aber die kralle ist zum klemmen vs schrauben.


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Januar 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Gibt noch einen Extra Rabatt im Warenkorb.


Dann komm ich aber auch nur auf 125€. Ok, ich hätte sogar noch einen 15€ Gutschein für Rose, das wären dann tatsächlich 110€, aber der war eigentlich auch schon für andere Sachen angedacht.


Es gibt übrigens auch noch Montageständer mit anderer Bauert, wo das Bike an der Vorderachse eingespannt wird und auf dem Tretlager sitzt. Dann muss man halt jedes Mal erst das Vorderrad ausbauen, aber dem Carbon passiert da nichts.
Ich würde dann aber eher einfach an der Variostütze festklemmen, mit ausreichend Schutz verkratzt da auch nichts. Oder die Sattelstütze so weit ausziehen, dass ich am festen Teil klemmen kann.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Dann komm ich aber auch nur auf 125€. Ok, ich hätte sogar noch einen 15€ Gutschein für Rose, das wären dann tatsächlich 110€, aber der war eigentlich auch schon für andere Sachen angedacht.


nl gutschein 10€


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Dann komm ich aber auch nur auf 125€. Ok, ich hätte sogar noch einen 15€ Gutschein für Rose, das wären dann tatsächlich 110€, aber der war eigentlich auch schon für andere Sachen angedacht.
> 
> 
> Es gibt übrigens auch noch Montageständer mit anderer Bauert, wo das Bike an der Vorderachse eingespannt wird und auf dem Tretlager sitzt. Dann muss man halt jedes Mal erst das Vorderrad ausbauen, aber dem Carbon passiert da nichts.
> Ich würde dann aber eher einfach an der Variostütze festklemmen, mit ausreichend Schutz verkratzt da auch nichts. Oder die Sattelstütze so weit ausziehen, dass ich am festen Teil klemmen kann.



an der variostütze würd ich nicht klemmen. das bekommt der nicht, lt. einigen forenmitgliedern.


Goldi03421 schrieb:


> @sp00n82: Danke für die Info. Ist das der einzige Unterschied? Mh....noch habe ich kein Rad mit Carbonrahmen - aber das könnte sich demnächst ändern. Dann wäre der "falsche" Ständer natürlich weniger gut. Auch wenn es beide gerade ziemlich günstig gibt.
> 
> 
> Und weshalb nicht den günstigeren 9er? Worin genau besteht denn der Unterschied? Nur in der Höhenverstellung?
> ...


ich fahre seid 2013 carbonrahmen und spanne sie für jede wartung, kettenschmierung etc. in einen ständer. ein carbonrahmen ist kein reagenzglas. womöglich bin ich auch nur zu grob und naiv, aber jeder vernünftige radständer verfügt über kunststoffklemmbacken. die sollten bei feinfühliger klemmung genug halt bieten und verformen sich sicher bevor das carbon bricht/reißt.

https://www.redcycling.de/produkt/red-cycling-products-pro-montagestaender-zweibeinig/


----------



## write-only (7. Januar 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> an der variostütze würd ich nicht klemmen. das bekommt der nicht, lt. einigen forenmitgliedern.


Oben oder unten? Klemme meine Räder immer am oberen Teil und mit den Gummibacken vom PCS10 keine Probleme bisher. Man sollte halt drauf achten dass die Stütze voll ausgefahren ist und den Hebel nicht betätigen wenn das Rad dran hängt.
Könnte mir eher vorstellen das unten klemmen nicht so gut ist, manche Stützen zicken ja schon rum wenn man die Sattelklemme etwas zu fest anzieht.


----------



## mikefize (7. Januar 2019)

Geheimtipp ist mMn der Contec Rocksteady und die unzähligen baugleichen Ständer. Nutze ich seit zwei Jahren nachdem mir der PCS10 in Finale aufm Campingplatz geklaut wurde. Würde ich inzwischen sogar dem Park Tool vorziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (7. Januar 2019)

Was mich am Park Tool PCS9 total nervt, wenn man das Rad drehen will um Vorder- oder Hinterrad zu senken, hat der ein riesen Losbrechmoment.
Und wenn man das ganze Rad vor sich nach links oder rechts dreht kippt er um.
Würde mir den nie wieder kaufen!

Habe meinen alten Lidl Ständer repariert und nutze den wieder hauptsächlich!


----------



## imun (7. Januar 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Geheimtipp ist mMn der Contec Rocksteady und die unzähligen baugleichen Ständer. Nutze ich seit zwei Jahren nachdem mir der PCS10 in Finale aufm Campingplatz geklaut wurde. Würde ich inzwischen sogar dem Park Tool vorziehen.


Einen Ableger von dem hab ich seit 7 Jahren in Gebrauch


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Januar 2019)

Nachdem ich jetzt den 15€ Gutschein trotz anderslautender Fußnote mit dem 10€ Newsletter-Gutschein kombinieren konnte, hab ich bei dann 100€ für den Park Tool PCS-10 doch zugeschlagen. Da konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen.

@mikefize
Was findest du denn an dem Contec besser?


----------



## xlacherx (7. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt den 15€ Gutschein trotz anderslautender Fußnote mit dem 10€ Newsletter-Gutschein kombinieren konnte, hab ich bei dann 100€ für den Park Tool PCS-10 doch zugeschlagen. Da konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen.
> 
> @mikefize
> Was findest du denn an dem Contec besser?


 ich nutz den Ständer bestimmt seit 4 Jahren oder so. Optional habe ich mir doch diesen Werkzeughalten dazu gekauft. 
Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Januar 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> ich nutz den Ständer bestimmt seit 4 Jahren oder so. Optional habe ich mir doch diesen Werkzeughalten dazu gekauft.
> Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden


Den Contec oder den Park Tool? Ist ja bei beiden nicht dabei.


----------



## xlacherx (7. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Den Contec oder den Park Tool? Ist ja bei beiden nicht dabei.


Parktool. 
Ist dann zwar nicht mehr so schnell zusammen geklappt - das Stört mich aber nicht, da er bei mir immer aufgebaut im Keller steht


----------



## Ghoste (7. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt den 15€ Gutschein trotz anderslautender Fußnote mit dem 10€ Newsletter-Gutschein kombinieren konnte, hab ich bei dann 100€ für den Park Tool PCS-10 doch zugeschlagen. Da konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen.
> 
> @mikefize
> Was findest du denn an dem Contec besser?


 Konnte beinahe auch nicht widerstehen, aber habe mich dann entschieden, das Geld in einen Rollentrainer zu investieren. So kann ich jetzt nach meiner Schlüsselbein OP, wenigstens auf der Rolle was machen


----------



## demlak (7. Januar 2019)

Top, dass ihr was gefunden habt.. dann können wir ja endlich wieder zum Thema RCZ wechseln...


----------



## decay (7. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt den 15€ Gutschein trotz anderslautender Fußnote mit dem 10€ Newsletter-Gutschein kombinieren konnte, hab ich bei dann 100€ für den Park Tool PCS-10 doch zugeschlagen. Da konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen.



Starker Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (7. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> @mikefize
> Was findest du denn an dem Contec besser?



Der Auf- und Abbau geht beim Contec etwas schneller. Und im Normalfall kostet er ungefähr die Hälfte des Park Tools ...


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Januar 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Was mich am Park Tool PCS9 total nervt, wenn man das Rad drehen will um Vorder- oder Hinterrad zu senken, hat der ein riesen Losbrechmoment.


Halteklemme demontieren ,Fett auf den Konus , wirkt Wunder
Umgekippt is der mir noch nie in 8 Jahren, aber ich häng da auch kein ebike dran


----------



## boblike (7. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Halteklemme demontieren ,Fett auf den Konus , wirkt Wunder
> Umgekippt is der mir noch nie in 8 Jahren, aber ich häng da auch kein ebike dran



Das mit dem Fett probier ich mal, Danke! Hatte es bisher nur mit Montagepaste versucht.
E-Bike hatte ich auch noch nicht dran, ist mir mit dem 14" Bike meiner Tochter passiert.
War aber ein klarer Fall, wenn man den Arm um 90° nach rechts schwenkt und das Gewicht nicht mehr zwischen den Füßen hängt sonder nach rechts zieht, dass kann ja nicht halten. 
Klar war es mein Fehler, aber fands trotzdem blöd.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Januar 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fett probier ich mal, Danke! Hatte es bisher nur mit Montagepaste versucht.
> E-Bike hatte ich auch noch nicht dran, ist mir mit dem 14" Bike meiner Tochter passiert.
> War aber ein klarer Fall, wenn man den Arm um 90° nach rechts schwenkt und das Gewicht nicht mehr zwischen den Füßen hängt sonder nach rechts zieht, dass kann ja nicht halten.
> Klar war es mein Fehler, aber fands trotzdem blöd.


Ja ok , wemn du den Ständer in der Achse nach rechts und links drehst ist irgendwann der Schwerpunkt überschritten ..
Das mit dem ebike war nur Spaß


----------



## kRoNiC (8. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand die Laufräder von Commencal schon bekommen und kann vielleicht sogar schon was zur Qualität berichten?


----------



## ilfer (8. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte jetzt ne Weile den LIDL Ständer und habe mir jetzt den Park Tool PSC10 gegönnt... DEUTLICH stabiler und wertiger.
Die Park Tool Sachen sind halt alle für die Ewigkeit gebaut, bin total begeistert davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (8. Januar 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Laufräder von Commencal schon bekommen und kann vielleicht sogar schon was zur Qualität berichten?


Bei mir kam heute die Versandbestätigung.


----------



## paulipan (8. Januar 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Laufräder von Commencal schon bekommen und kann vielleicht sogar schon was zur Qualität berichten?


Meine sind gestern gekommen. Qualität macht einen guten ersten Eindruck: Speichenspannung gleichmäßig, Rundlauf super.
Freilauf gut hörbar aber nicht superlaut.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich im Praxiseinsatz auf dem Enduro bewähren... Tubelessband muss allerdings noch montiert werden.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Januar 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> Meine sind gestern gekommen. Qualität macht einen guten ersten Eindruck: Speichenspannung gleichmäßig, Rundlauf super.
> Freilauf gut hörbar aber nicht superlaut.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich im Praxiseinsatz auf dem Enduro bewähren... Tubelessband muss allerdings noch montiert werden.


Weißt du zufällig, ob da irgendwas auf dem Freilauf drauf stand, was dabei helfen könnte, einen passenden Shimano-Freilauf zu finden? Da gäbe es ja mehrere (z.B. FH-503, FH-626, FH-06K, FH-06, ...).


----------



## paulipan (9. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig, ob da irgendwas auf dem Freilauf drauf stand, was dabei helfen könnte, einen passenden Shimano-Freilauf zu finden? Da gäbe es ja mehrere (z.B. FH-503, FH-626, FH-06K, FH-06, ...).


Steht bei mir leider nichts drauf.... Sorry!


----------



## Schibbl (10. Januar 2019)

phlek schrieb:


> + Versand von knapp 10€ ?!


Ja, plus 7,93€ Versand und noch immer ein Schnäppchen für einen guten Carbonlenker. Zumal die Mitbewerber mind. 120€ für das Modell haben wollen und der UVP bei 165€ liegt. Natürlich bekommst du zwei China-Carbonlenker für den Preis. Aber zum Glück darf jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## phlek (10. Januar 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ja, plus 7,93€ Versand und noch immer ein Schnäppchen für einen guten Carbonlenker. Zumal die Mitbewerber mind. 120€ für das Modell haben wollen und der UVP bei 165€ liegt. Natürlich bekommst du zwei China-Carbonlenker für den Preis. Aber zum Glück darf jeder selbst entscheiden.


alles gut, Preis ist Hammer. Wollte es nur für die anderen Plebs mit auf führen ;-)
Kann man den mit anderen Namhaften Herstellern vergleichen? Kannte Answer bis  dato nicht ?!


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Januar 2019)

phlek schrieb:


> alles gut, Preis ist Hammer. Wollte es nur für die anderen Plebs mit auf führen ;-)
> Kann man den mit anderen Namhaften Herstellern vergleichen? Kannte Answer bis  dato nicht ?!



Answer ist einer der ältesten Hersteller für Alu Lenker  gehört wie Manitou, Reynolds, Sun zur Hayes Gruppe. 
Im Motorrad Sektor ist der ProTaper legendär.


----------



## Schibbl (11. Januar 2019)

Answer? Sie fertigten einige der feuchten Träume meiner Jugend. Das ist schon sehr lange her.


----------



## schmitr3 (11. Januar 2019)

Das war ein Träumchen, damals...


----------



## toastet (11. Januar 2019)

Dann seit mal froh, dass er nie Realität wurde. Das Ding fuhr sich dermaßen bescheiden und funktionierte einfach nicht, da war angucken die bessere Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (11. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand von euch letzte woche die 661 filter schuhe von berg-ab.de bestellt? paypal ist abgebucht, aber bisher nix von berg.ab gehört. kein eAB, versandmeldung oder sonstwas  ist das normal?


----------



## prabbatel (11. Januar 2019)

Ich bekam auch keine Mail, aber dafür gestern ein Paket mit den bestellten Schuhen. 
Vielleicht einfach noch 1-2 Tage warten und dann mal kontaktieren.


----------



## null-2wo (11. Januar 2019)

werde ich machen, danke!


----------



## write-only (11. Januar 2019)

Meine sind auch gestern gekommen. Hab allerdings auch Mails bekommen


----------



## knarf66 (11. Januar 2019)

Mahlzeit, falls jemand gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Helm ist, bei berg-ab.de gibt's gerade Mützen zu unsagbar guten Kursen.
Zum Beispiel 661 Rage/Evo Carbon für 89,99€. Oder Endurohelme von Seven iDP....
Aber seht selbst:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=142


----------



## platt_ziege (11. Januar 2019)

knarf66 schrieb:


> Oder Endurohelme von Seven iDP....


wie fallen die denn so aus?
kann man sich auf die angaben verlassen? sprich mit 59er schädel wäre die xl variante ab 60 zu gross?
völlig unförmich, aber anscheinend mit standard kopp


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Januar 2019)

knarf66 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, falls jemand gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Helm ist, bei berg-ab.de gibt's gerade Mützen zu unsagbar guten Kursen.
> Zum Beispiel 661 Rage/Evo Carbon für 89,99€. Oder Endurohelme von Seven iDP....
> Aber seht selbst:
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=142


Super Tip. Hatte mal den Evo in GFK und der mir dann die Rübe gerettet hat, musste dann was anderes kaufen weil nicht mehr Lieferbar. Jetzt in Carbon für 89€ kann man wohl mal mitnehmen.


----------



## decay (11. Januar 2019)

Mal ein echtes Bikereiniger-Schnäppchen, da waren die 5,6l Schnapper ja absolut Peanuts dagegen... 2,5l für 12,99. http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=22159


----------



## Arthur27 (11. Januar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch letzte woche die 661 filter schuhe von berg-ab.de bestellt? paypal ist abgebucht, aber bisher nix von berg.ab gehört. kein eAB, versandmeldung oder sonstwas  ist das normal?



Hab meine Schuhe am Sonntag bei Berg-ab bestellt, heute kamen sie an. Sehen gut aus und tragen sich prima. Danke an @bikingarni für den Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. Januar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch letzte woche die 661 filter schuhe von berg-ab.de bestellt? paypal ist abgebucht, aber bisher nix von berg.ab gehört. kein eAB, versandmeldung oder sonstwas  ist das normal?



Morgen sind meine da. Gab aber so 2-3 mails dazu...


----------



## knarf66 (11. Januar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch letzte woche die 661 filter schuhe von berg-ab.de bestellt? paypal ist abgebucht, aber bisher nix von berg.ab gehört. kein eAB, versandmeldung oder sonstwas  ist das normal?



Ist wahrscheinlich ne Menge zu tun, aufgrund der Angebote.


----------



## demlak (11. Januar 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Mal ein echtes Bikereiniger-Schnäppchen, da waren die 5,6l Schnapper ja absolut Peanuts dagegen... 2,5l für 12,99. http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=22159


nachdem was man so in vergleichstests liest, ist es nichtmal diesen Preis wert.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> nachdem was man so in vergleichstests liest, ist es nichtmal diesen Preis wert.


Da haben sie anscheinend nicht genug gezahlt 

Ich verwende es für unsere bikes jetzt seit 1 jahr ist ein gutes mittel das hält was es verspricht 

Lg


----------



## demlak (11. Januar 2019)

Eigene Erfahrungen hab ich nur mit F100.


----------



## Ghoste (11. Januar 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Da haben sie anscheinend nicht genug gezahlt
> 
> Ich verwende es für unsere bikes jetzt seit 1 jahr ist ein gutes mittel das hält was es verspricht
> 
> Lg



Ich kenn da auch was, ziemlich preiswert und schon länger als ein Jahr in Verwendung ;-) :

Wasser.

Finde es wirklich immer erstaunlich, was sich die Leute alles besorgen, um ihr Bike zu „putzen“....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (11. Januar 2019)

Und ich finde es erstaunlich wie-viel Geld Leute ausgeben um 50gr am Bike zu sparen. But who cares?


----------



## Ghoste (11. Januar 2019)

War auch gar nicht wertend von mir gemeint


----------



## CrossX (11. Januar 2019)

Wie fallen die 661 Schuhe aus ?Habe jetzt mal auf gut Glück 43 bestellt, weil ich das in normalen Schuhen auch habe. Danach gab es erst wieder 44,5, was definitiv zu groß ist.


----------



## philsNN (12. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie fallen die 661 Schuhe aus ?Habe jetzt mal auf gut Glück 43 bestellt, weil ich das in normalen Schuhen auch habe. Danach gab es erst wieder 44,5, was definitiv zu groß ist.



Meine sind gestern gekommen. Habe 41 bestellt, fallen aber eher wie 41,5-42 aus finde ich.


----------



## der-gute (12. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie fallen die 661 Schuhe aus ?Habe jetzt mal auf gut Glück 43 bestellt, weil ich das in normalen Schuhen auch habe. Danach gab es erst wieder 44,5, was definitiv zu groß ist.



Hab 45.5 bestellt, fallen eher größer aus. Hab über nen Daumen Platz vorne, an der Seite is es aber genau richtig. Denke kleiner wären sie mir zu eng...


----------



## sbgrollon (12. Januar 2019)

Meine Bestellung ist stoniert worden vor  bergab


----------



## CrossX (12. Januar 2019)

Bis jetzt ist bei mir nichts storniert und die Bestellung in Bearbeitung.

Wenn der Schuh 0,5-1 Größe mehr ausfällt  müsste er in 43 perfekt passen. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## paulipan (13. Januar 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> der LRS klingt ja echt ganz spannend: https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=24856340
> 
> ...


Hat jemand ne Idee, wie sich der Freilauf demontieren lässt und welcher Shimano Freilauf passt?


----------



## philsNN (13. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hab 45.5 bestellt, fallen eher größer aus. Hab über nen Daumen Platz vorne, an der Seite is es aber genau richtig. Denke kleiner wären sie mir zu eng...



Hast du deine Cleats schon montiert? Habe mich eben etwas damit beschäftigt, finde des Ausschnitt nicht ganz optimal. Bei mir müsste das Cleat noch etwas weiter nach innen, da ich sonst mit dem hinteren Fuß entweder gegen Kurbel oder Hinterbau stoße und nicht ausklicken kann. Allerdings ist das meine erste Erfahrung mit einem Clicksystem, daher habe ich keine Vergleichswerte.

Können das andere Schuhhersteller besser? Giro, FiveTen?


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Januar 2019)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> wasser und winddichte winterhanschuhe von sealskinz       13 statt 50euro -)                                                                                             https://www.amazon.de/Sealskinz-Herren-Fahrradhandschuhe-Jedes-Wetter/dp/B00NBWESRA



Gängige Größen sind leider ausverkauft. Davon mal abgesehen: Sind die Dinger wirklich wasserdicht ? Also über mehrere Stunden im Regen und gleichzeitiger Bewegung (Radfahren halt). Hat da jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jules86 (13. Januar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Gängige Größen sind leider ausverkauft. Davon mal abgesehen: Sind die Dinger wirklich wasserdicht ? Also über mehrere Stunden im Regen und gleichzeitiger Bewegung (Radfahren halt). Hat da jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können ?



Also ich fahre die Sealskinz Dragon Eye Mob Gloves. War auch etwas skeptisch aber nach ein paar Fahrten bei bescheidenem Wetter für gut befunden. Kann damit anschließend auch mit dem Gartenschlauch mein Rad putzen und habe trockene Hände..


----------



## sauerlaender75 (13. Januar 2019)

https://www.sealskinz.de/all-weather-cycle-gloves-black.htm

sind die Vorgänger von diesen - wg. der Größentabelle


----------



## der-gute (13. Januar 2019)

Ph!ps! schrieb:


> Hast du deine Cleats schon montiert? Habe mich eben etwas damit beschäftigt, finde des Ausschnitt nicht ganz optimal. Bei mir müsste das Cleat noch etwas weiter nach innen, da ich sonst mit dem hinteren Fuß entweder gegen Kurbel oder Hinterbau stoße und nicht ausklicken kann. Allerdings ist das meine erste Erfahrung mit einem Clicksystem, daher habe ich keine Vergleichswerte.
> 
> Können das andere Schuhhersteller besser? Giro, FiveTen?



Ich fahre Flatpedale und kauf die dazu passenden Schuhvarianten


----------



## hardtails (13. Januar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Gängige Größen sind leider ausverkauft. Davon mal abgesehen: Sind die Dinger wirklich wasserdicht ? Also über mehrere Stunden im Regen und gleichzeitiger Bewegung (Radfahren halt). Hat da jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können ?


Plastik Tüte über die Füße ziehen Funktioniert genauso und ist deutlich billiger


----------



## Staanemer (13. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Plastik Tüte über die Füße ziehen Funktioniert genauso und ist deutlich billiger



Und dann hat man trockene Hände?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (13. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Plastik Tüte über die Füße ziehen Funktioniert genauso und ist deutlich billiger



Auch wenn es um Handschuhe geht - Warnsinnsvorschlag ... und so simple ... warum ist da sonst nie einer draufgekommen ....


----------



## hardtails (13. Januar 2019)

Hat schon jemand nachgefragt wann der rcz lrs kommt?
Sind die Adapter bei?


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Januar 2019)

Um vielleicht mal wieder etwas Sinnvolles hier beizutragen...



paulipan schrieb:


> Meine sind gestern gekommen. Qualität macht einen guten ersten Eindruck: Speichenspannung gleichmäßig, Rundlauf super.
> Freilauf gut hörbar aber nicht superlaut.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich im Praxiseinsatz auf dem Enduro bewähren... Tubelessband muss allerdings noch montiert werden.


Ich hab die Commencal Laufräder jetzt auch bekommen. Von der Aufbauqualität bin ich aber eher enttäuscht, selbst für 200€. Das Vorderrad war ganz in Ordnung, da musste ich nicht viel Arbeit reinstecken, aber beim Hinterrad ist die Speichenspannung kreuz und quer, mit Abweichungen von 30% (siehe Bilder).
Die Laufräder scheinen nicht richtig, oder nur ungenügend abgedrückt worden zu sein. Beim Hinterrad habe ich direkt noch vor der ersten Messung abgedrückt, und da habe ich so einige Speichen springen gehört (und gefühlt).

Weitere Infos: das Gewicht liegt bei 1860g (860g vorne, 1000g hinten) und es war nur ein normales Felgenband dabei (nicht mitgewogen).
Auf dem XD-Freilauf steht die Typenbezeichnung *FH-568*, allerdings konnte ich bisher noch keinen Shimano-Freilauf dazu finden. Ich hab nochmal bei Commencal nachgefragt, Mitte Februar wollten die den ja haben.
Zum Wechseln des Freilauf scheint man auch einen 12er Inbus zu benötigen, den hab ich natürlich auch noch nicht. Also konnte ich auch noch nicht nachschauen, wie der Freilauf im Inneren so aufgebaut ist.


// Edit
Bilder vergessen.


----------



## piilu (13. Januar 2019)

Sorry wegen ot aber was versteht man unter dem Abdücken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. Januar 2019)

piilu schrieb:


> Sorry wegen ot aber was versteht man unter dem Abdücken?


Die Speichen so entlasten, dass sich evtl. Selbstverdrehungen der Speichen in den Nippeln lösen können. Das machen die gerne gegen Ende, wenn die Spannung größer wird (und die Speichenenden nicht geschmiert wurden beim Aufbau).





Wobei ich bei der ersten Methode noch eine Rolle Panzertape darunter lege, damit die Achse beim Abdrücken nicht belastet wird. Seitliche Belastung tut den Lagern nicht so gut.
Bei größeren Herstellern geht das wohl auch mit ner Maschine. Andere machen das wohl gar nicht...


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2019)

@platt_ziege, @Cubie, et al.
Hier wurde durchgewischt.
Macht das privat unter euch aus, hier geht es um Gelaber zu Schnäppchen, nicht um Gelaber zu Weltanschauungen oder sonstige persönliche Differenzen. Weiter on topic...


----------



## fone (14. Januar 2019)

Ich hab wohl wieder das Beste verpasst.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab wohl wieder das Beste verpasst.


Nein, keine Sorge


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kleine, leichte Lampe als Ergänzung zum Strahler oder zum Pendeln:
> https://www.bergzeit.de/silva-pave-sport-bike-light-001/
> 
> Befestigung funktioniert am Lenker und am Helm. Habe die Silva im Einsatz und finde sie zusammen mit der Piko am Lenker echt top.
> Wiegt mit Akku unter 200 g.


Da Chinalampen nicht nur immer billiger werden, sondern im gleichen Zug noch Qualität und Haltbarkeit leiden, hab ich die jetzt mal mitgenommen.

5€-Newsletter-Gutschein nicht vergessen, wenn man dort noch nicht angemeldet ist. Dann kommen 46,95€ inkl. Versand raus.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Auf dem XD-Freilauf steht die Typenbezeichnung *FH-568*, allerdings konnte ich bisher noch keinen Shimano-Freilauf dazu finden.


Commencal hat schnell geantwortet, der benötigte Shimano-Freilauf ist der FH-567 (K81007). In 4-5 Wochen wollten die den verfügbar haben. In Deutschland hab ich den bisher sonst noch nicht gefunden, in Dänemark gäbs den für ca. 87 Euro. Cannondale verbaut den auch. Der Freilauf selbst hat dann 4 Sperrklinken mit diesen Mini-Spiralfedern (siehe Link).


Zur Aufbauqualität haben sie nur lapidar gemeint, dass das Laufrad halt maschinell aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (14. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Um vielleicht mal wieder etwas Sinnvolles hier beizutragen...
> 
> 
> Ich hab die Commencal Laufräder jetzt auch bekommen. Von der Aufbauqualität bin ich aber eher enttäuscht, selbst für 200€. Das Vorderrad war ganz in Ordnung, da musste ich nicht viel Arbeit reinstecken, aber beim Hinterrad ist die Speichenspannung kreuz und quer, mit Abweichungen von 30% (siehe Bilder).
> ...


Mit was hast du das gemessen?


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Januar 2019)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Mit was hast du das gemessen?


Mit dem Parktool TM-1 Schätzeisen.  Die absoluten Werte stimmen also mehr oder weniger, die relativen Abweichungen zueinander sind aber reproduzierbar.


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Januar 2019)

Hat sich jemand von euch die XO1 Kurbel bei wiggle im Angebot bestellt?

Ich habe das Paket heute bekommen. Auf dem Paket steht XO1 blablabla und drin ist eine lausige X1 Alu Kurbel  Ich hoffe sie können sie mir austauschen. SO ein Käse....


----------



## Jones_D (15. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand von euch die XO1 Kurbel bei wiggle im Angebot bestellt?
> 
> Ich habe das Paket heute bekommen. Auf dem Paket steht XO1 blablabla und drin ist eine lausige X1 Alu Kurbel  Ich hoffe sie können sie mir austauschen. SO ein Käse....


War bei mir das selbe, laut Support gibt es nur eine Rückerstattung da die X01 Kurbel nicht mehr auf Lager ist.


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Januar 2019)

Jones_D schrieb:


> War bei mir das selbe, laut Support gibt es nur eine Rückerstattung da die X01 Kurbel nicht mehr auf Lager ist.


so ein scheiß....


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Januar 2019)

Verklagen auf Erfüllung des Kaufvertrags kannste noch machen
Das die einfach ne x1 schicken ohne Rücksprache,  is aber schon.....frech....!


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Verklagen auf Erfüllung des Kaufvertrags kannste noch machen
> Das die einfach ne x1 schicken ohne Rücksprache,  is aber schon.....frech....!


ich glaub garnicht dass das Absicht war, wenn auf der Verpackung ja die richtige Bezeichnung drauf steht. Nachdem es @Jones_D gleich gegangen ist, scheint mir der Fehler eher beiWiggle's Zulieferer zu liegen. Es ist aber ärgerlich, weil ich die Kurbel für einen Aufbau brauche und sie wirklich günstig war.

Falls jemand eine X01, XX1 oder etwas Vergleichbares um unter 200 findet...bitte um Info


----------



## Ghoste (15. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ich glaub garnicht dass das Absicht war, wenn auf der Verpackung ja die richtige Bezeichnung drauf steht. Nachdem es @Jones_D gleich gegangen ist, scheint mir der Fehler eher beiWiggle's Zulieferer zu liegen. Es ist aber ärgerlich, weil ich die Kurbel für einen Aufbau brauche und sie wirklich günstig war.
> 
> Falls jemand eine X01, XX1 oder etwas Vergleichbares um unter 200 findet...bitte um Info



Bei den „Mydealz“ern (wie schreibt man das :-D), ist es einigen ähnlich ergangen mit der Falschlieferung...


----------



## LuckZero (15. Januar 2019)

Bei mir war ebenfalls keine X01 Kurbel in der Kiste. Ich kenne die besseren Sram Kurbeln auch nur in schicker (braucht man ja nicht wirklich) Verpackung. Hier war die Kurbel einfach in nem 08/15 Karton. Eventuell Bulk-Ware. Naja der Kram ist schon auf dem Rückweg.


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Januar 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Bei mir war ebenfalls keine X01 Kurbel in der Kiste. Ich kenne die besseren Sram Kurbeln auch nur in schicker (braucht man ja nicht wirklich) Verpackung. Hier war die Kurbel einfach in nem 08/15 Karton. Eventuell Bulk-Ware. Naja der Kram ist schon auf dem Rückweg.


Ja, die war nicht einmal ordentlich gesichert in der Packung und fliegt nur so hin und her.
Nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (15. Januar 2019)

Das ist ja ein schöner Mist mit der Kurbel von Wiggle.
Ich hab meine noch garnicht ausgepackt, da ich sie noch nicht direkt brauche. 
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Jones_D (15. Januar 2019)

Ich denk auch dass das ein Fehler vom Zulieferer war, auf dem Karton war die Bezeichnung der entsprechenden X01 Kurbel.
Rein Interesse halber, hattet ihr auch die Kurbel mit dem 34er Kettenblatt?


----------



## LuckZero (15. Januar 2019)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Ich denk auch dass das ein Fehler vom Zulieferer war, auf dem Karton war die Bezeichnung der entsprechenden X01 Kurbel.
> Rein Interesse halber, hattet ihr auch die Kurbel mit dem 34er Kettenblatt?


Ja. Ich sehe es sportlich. Die Kurbel zu dem Preis wäre fast zu schön gewesen


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> 100GBP LRS bei Superstar mit Code *100pounds *oder *100notes*


Vorsicht, das is ne Falle. Wenn man den LRS in den Warenkorb legt, bekommt man 25% auf die Nano-X Pedale. Wenn man die wiederum in den Warenkorb legt, gibts 40% auf ein T-Shirt mit den Nano-X Pedalen drauf.

Ich brauche zwar den LRS zwar nicht, freue mich aber schon auf mein neues T-Shirt


----------



## FireGuy (15. Januar 2019)

bei mir zieht er die 100gbp ohne irgendwas ab....


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Januar 2019)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Ich denk auch dass das ein Fehler vom Zulieferer war, auf dem Karton war die Bezeichnung der entsprechenden X01 Kurbel.
> Rein Interesse halber, hattet ihr auch die Kurbel mit dem 34er Kettenblatt?


Ja


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Januar 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein schöner Mist mit der Kurbel von Wiggle.
> Ich hab meine noch garnicht ausgepackt, da ich sie noch nicht direkt brauche.
> Danke für die Info!


Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2019)

FireGuy schrieb:


> bei mir zieht er die 100gbp ohne irgendwas ab....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 815383



Du sprichst leider nicht fließend ironisch


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Du sprichst leider nicht fließend ironisch


"Ohne irgendwas" heißt auf österreichisch "problemlos"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> "Ohne irgendwas" heißt auf österreichisch "problemlos"


Du musst ja auch nicht auf das Pedal-Angebot eingehen... 

Man kommt halt von einem zum nächsten unschlagbaren Angebot...*gemeldet wegen Erklärung*


----------



## Kraksler (15. Januar 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Ja. Ich sehe es sportlich. Die Kurbel zu dem Preis wäre fast zu schön gewesen



Zwischen den Jahren gab es ein Angebot bei Amazon für ne X01 BB30 eagle Nonboost Carbonkurbel für 185€
Habe mir eine von den Kurbeln bestellt und ja es ist wirklich das drin was bestellt wurde.
Jetzt gibts die Zur Zeit für ca. 290€

https://www.amazon.de/Sram-Kurbelga...7583561&sr=8-1&keywords=X01+Kurbel&th=1&psc=1


----------



## NoGravity (15. Januar 2019)

Die blx%/#!? Briten mit ihrem Brexit, was wird wohl mit Wiggle und Konsorten, habe da doch das eine oder andere bestellt?
Vielleicht noch mal ein goodbyeeusorrytoleaveyoumegasale?


----------



## jonalisa (15. Januar 2019)

NoGravity schrieb:


> Die blx%/#!? Briten mit ihrem Brexit, was wird wohl mit Wiggle und Konsorten, habe da doch das eine oder andere bestellt?
> Vielleicht noch mal ein goodbyeeusorrytoleaveyoumegasale?


Die haben Bike24 aufgekauft und werden wohl auf diese Weise das Festland erobern.


----------



## demlak (15. Januar 2019)

bis märz is der brexit so oder so erst mal noch egal.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Januar 2019)

Die möglichen Zollgebühren und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer gleicht der dann zu erwartende Kurs des Britischen Pfunds wieder aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Januar 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die möglichen Zollgebühren und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer gleicht der dann zu erwartende Kurs des Britischen Pfunds wieder aus


Was du so erwartest!


----------



## hasardeur (16. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Was du so erwartest!



Das Pfund ist doch jetzt schon nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Und der Brexit wird die Britische Wirtschaft wohl kaum beflügeln.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. Januar 2019)

Tja, Dank Brexit / GB Umrechnungskurs hab ich bei Amazon.co.uk eine Top-Kamera gekauft und 150€ weniger bezahlt als wenn sie hier im Angebot wäre - 37% unter vergleichbaren Angebotspreis in Deutschland war ne Ansage, da war mir sogar egal das das USB Netzteil nur nen UK Stecker hatte .... das ist dann zukünftig Geschichte ....


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Januar 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das Pfund ist doch jetzt schon nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Und der Brexit wird die Britische Wirtschaft wohl kaum beflügeln.


Denkfehler. Hab dich falsch verstanden, ich hatte aus Sicht der Tommys gedacht.


----------



## Flo7 (16. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ich glaub garnicht dass das Absicht war, wenn auf der Verpackung ja die richtige Bezeichnung drauf steht. Nachdem es @Jones_D gleich gegangen ist, scheint mir der Fehler eher beiWiggle's Zulieferer zu liegen. Es ist aber ärgerlich, weil ich die Kurbel für einen Aufbau brauche und sie wirklich günstig war.
> 
> Falls jemand eine X01, XX1 oder etwas Vergleichbares um unter 200 findet...bitte um Info




Sorry aber bevor ich mir um 200€ ne Sram Kurbel hole, hol ich mir lieber eine Race Face Next


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Januar 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Sorry aber bevor ich mir um 200€ ne Sram Kurbel hole, hol ich mir lieber eine Race Face Next


um unter 200? ;-)


----------



## Flo7 (16. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> um unter 200? ;-)




Leider schon weg, hab gerade nachgesehen! Und ja unter 200€


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> um unter 200? ;-)


Nimm halt sowas z.b.? Oder muss die neu sein fürs Projekt?
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1216807-sram-x0-kurbelgarnitur-175mm-carbon


----------



## null-2wo (16. Januar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch letzte woche die 661 filter schuhe von berg-ab.de bestellt? paypal ist abgebucht, aber bisher nix von berg.ab gehört. kein eAB, versandmeldung oder sonstwas  ist das normal?


hab heute mal mit berg-ab gemailt. die haben mein geld bekommen, aber die Bestellung nicht  daraufhin nochmal bestellt, und gleich die Schuhgröße nach unten korrigiert  diesmal kann auch die Bestätigung gleich. alles easy


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nimm halt sowas z.b.? Oder muss die neu sein fürs Projekt?
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1216807-sram-x0-kurbelgarnitur-175mm-carbon


Hab eh schon eine, danke. 

@Flo7 glaub ich dir nicht.  die bei rcz waren teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hab eh schon eine, danke.
> 
> @Flo7 glaub ich dir nicht.  die bei rcz waren teurer.


Die next bei rcz vor paar Wochen ? Ich mein aber auch die waren so 208,quetsch oder so....
Oder ich hab das falsch abgespeichert

Edit: sorry, ja, hab ich, waren die sixc Kurbeln für 200


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Januar 2019)

EVHD schrieb:


> Clif Bar mal wieder im Angebot (9,10€ à 12 Stück ohne Versand)
> 
> https://www.vitafy.de/clif-bar-mhd-12x68g-18734.html


Hmmm, der Titel der Webseite macht mich doch etwas stutzig... 
*
Clif Bar MHD 12.05.2018 (12x68g) von Clif*


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Januar 2019)

Seh kein MHD ..?
Abgesehen davon: der letzte Notfallriegel aus meinem Rucksack war 2017 abgelaufen, und war immer noch gut essbar
Aber bei der Tour  hätt ich dir wahrscheinlich auch n alten Hamster augelutscht Hauptsache input


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Seh kein MHD ..?
> Abgesehen davon: der letzte Notfallriegel aus meinem Rucksack war 2017 abgelaufen, und war immer noch gut essbar
> Aber bei der Tour  hätt ich dir wahrscheinlich auch n alten Hamster augelutscht Hauptsache input


Steht ja auch nur im Titel der Seite. Kann natürlich auch nur ein Überbleibsel von einer alten Aktion sein, dass der Artikel halt so angelegt wurde damals. Auf der entsprechenden MyDealz-Seite ist der mit April 2019 angegeben, wobei ich auch nicht weiß, woher der das Datum hat.







Gefuttert hab ich die auch schon mit mehreren Monaten über dem MHD, aber für einen bereits so lange abgelaufenen würde ich kein Geld mehr ausgeben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Gefuttert hab ich die auch schon mit mehreren Monaten über dem MHD, aber für einen bereits so lange abgelaufenen würde ich kein Geld mehr ausgeben.


Da hast du natürlich Recht , wobei Laxoberal kostet auch 9,10, und die Riegel könnte man für beides brauchen: bei Mangel an Einfuhr und dann als Mangel bei Ausfuhr


----------



## toastet (17. Januar 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte einer die Shimano SLX BR-M675 Bremse VR (komplett Bremshebel links, Leitung, Bremse) für 19€ bei CNC kaufen damit ich nicht in Versuchung geführt werde mir das in die Krabbelkiste zu legen? Danke.



gibt es doch jetzt wirklich schon Wochen oder Monate zu dem Kurs, war auch schon im Schnapperthread, eine kaufen reicht also nicht


----------



## CrossX (17. Januar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> hab heute mal mit berg-ab gemailt. die haben mein geld bekommen, aber die Bestellung nicht  daraufhin nochmal bestellt, und gleich die Schuhgröße nach unten korrigiert  diesmal kann auch die Bestätigung gleich. alles easy



Ich habe meine Schuhe in 43 gestern bekommen. Gruselige Teile. Sehen aus wie aus einem Plastikklotz gefräst und tragen sich auch so. 
Der Gestank nach Plastik ist bestialisch. 
Meine gehen heute wieder zurück  auch wenn man bei Berg-ab leider die Versandkosten tragen muss. Oder hat hier jemand Interesse daran?


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Schuhe in 43 gestern bekommen. Gruselige Teile. Sehen aus wie aus einem Plastikklotz gefräst und tragen sich auch so.
> Der Gestank nach Plastik ist bestialisch.
> Meine gehen heute wieder zurück  auch wenn man bei Berg-ab leider die Versandkosten tragen muss. Oder hat hier jemand Interesse daran?



Is es nicht sowieso so, das unter 40€ die Versandkosten der Käufer trägt?

Und zum 661 Filter. Ich hab ihn behalten und kann deine Argumentation irgendwie garnicht nachvollziehen...vor allem für 39.95€


----------



## CrossX (17. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is es nicht sowieso so, das unter 40€ die Versandkosten der Käufer trägt?
> 
> Und zum 661 Filter. Ich hab ihn behalten und kann deine Argumentation irgendwie garnicht nachvollziehen...vor allem für 39.95€


Rücksendekosten sind meines Wissens eh Kulanz des Verkäufers, von daher ok.
Zum Rest: die Schuhe riechen bei mir wirklich extrem nach Kunststoff und tragen sich auch unangenehm  weil das Obermaterial im Vorderfussbereich sehr hart ist. Erinnern mich eher an Arbeitsschwerpunkte. Ich hatte auf einem Schuh wie den 5-10 Freerider mit SPD gehofft. 
Der Preis war halt verlockend, aber für mich definitiv  der falsche Schuh, da ich den im Sommer fahren wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (17. Januar 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> gibt es doch jetzt wirklich schon Wochen oder Monate zu dem Kurs, war auch schon im Schnapperthread, eine kaufen reicht also nicht


Dann kauf bitte alle


----------



## philsNN (17. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Rücksendekosten sind meines Wissens eh Kulanz des Verkäufers, von daher ok.
> Zum Rest: die Schuhe riechen bei mir wirklich extrem nach Kunststoff und tragen sich auch unangenehm  weil das Obermaterial im Vorderfussbereich sehr hart ist. Erinnern mich eher an Arbeitsschwerpunkte. Ich hatte auf einem Schuh wie den 5-10 Freerider mit SPD gehofft.
> Der Preis war halt verlockend, aber für mich definitiv  der falsche Schuh, da ich den im Sommer fahren wollte



Erging mir genau so, meine gehen auch wieder zurück. 
Habe einen Giro Chamber "günstig" bekommen, dieser trägt sich von Sekunde 1 an wesentlich angenehmer und fühle mich richtig wohl darin.


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Rücksendekosten sind meines Wissens eh Kulanz des Verkäufers, von daher ok.



Bin wohl ein ewig gestriger...



> Bis vor wenigen Jahren war noch der Verkäufer dazu verpflichtet, das anfallende Porto zu übernehmen, wenn der Artikel 40 Euro oder mehr kostete. Seit Sommer 2014 erlaubt eine EU-Verbraucherrechte-Richtlinie jedoch, Retouren kostenpflichtig zu machen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Januar 2019)

Wiggle verlangt sogar für eine Falschlieferung, dass der Kunde die Rücksendekosten selbst bezahlt. Die können mich.... das mache ich sicher nicht.


----------



## decay (17. Januar 2019)

Komisch, haben sie bei mir noch nicht gemacht.
Anyway, nehmt ne Alu Kurbel, die hält wenigstens


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wiggle verlangt sogar für eine Falschlieferung, dass der Kunde die Rücksendekosten selbst bezahlt. Die können mich.... das mache ich sicher nicht.



Für solche fälle gibt es von PayPal ein Retouren Programm. Bezahlung der Bestellung muss dann natürlich über PayPal erfolgt sein. Kann übers Jahr einiges an Geld bei Retouren einsparen.

https://www.paypal.com/de/webapps/mpp/refunded-returns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Januar 2019)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Für solche fälle gibt es von PayPal ein Retouren Programm. Bezahlung der Bestellung muss dann natürlich über PayPal erfolgt sein. Kann übers Jahr einiges an Geld bei Retouren einsparen.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/de/webapps/mpp/refunded-returns


Geht aber nicht, wenn man im Jänner schon eine BMO Bestellung so rückabgewickelt hat (Rückversand aus AT übernehmen die nicht). 1x im Monat kann man das mit paypal nur machen.

Wiggle hat das zu bezahlen und fertig.


----------



## hardtails (17. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wiggle verlangt sogar für eine Falschlieferung, dass der Kunde die Rücksendekosten selbst bezahlt. Die können mich.... das mache ich sicher nicht.




Zur Prüfung des Mangels können die verlangen das du das bezahlst.
Nur exestiert der Mangel nach Prüfung wirklich müssen sie dir das Porto erstatten.


----------



## Jones_D (17. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wiggle verlangt sogar für eine Falschlieferung, dass der Kunde die Rücksendekosten selbst bezahlt. Die können mich.... das mache ich sicher nicht.


Man bekommt die Rücksendekosten wieder erstattet, stand bei mir in der Antwort vom Service und deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen bei CRC (ist ja mittlerweile derselbe Laden).


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wiggle verlangt sogar für eine Falschlieferung, dass der Kunde die Rücksendekosten selbst bezahlt. Die können mich.... das mache ich sicher nicht.


Bei meiner Wigglebestellung damals(Sattelstütze) war n Retourenlabel dabei...komisch, das... hat 3 Wochen gedauert, aber wurde alles bezahlt.
Ich mein auch, das da nochn Zettel dabei war, nach dem Motto: wenn kein Retourenlabel dabei sein sollte,  kann man es auf der Wiggleseite runterziehen zum ausdrucken.  Schau mal nach!


----------



## duc-mo (17. Januar 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte einer die Shimano SLX BR-M675 Bremse VR (komplett Bremshebel links, Leitung, Bremse) für 19€ bei CNC kaufen damit ich nicht in Versuchung geführt werde mir das in die Krabbelkiste zu legen? Danke.



Das Angebots gibt es schon seit Wochen, die müssen die Bremsen Palettenweise rumliegen... Ich hab schon zwei fürs Gravelbike gekauft und mehr kann ich wirklich nicht verbauen... 
Die Lieferzeit war allerdings relativ lang, falls das jemanden interessiert...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Januar 2019)

meine kam recht schnell, ist aber auch schon etwas her (Sommer 2018) - für den Kurs müsste man sich echt eine ins Eck legen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Wigglebestellung damals(Sattelstütze) war n Retourenlabel dabei...komisch, das... hat 3 Wochen gedauert, aber wurde alles bezahlt.
> Ich mein auch, das da nochn Zettel dabei war, nach dem Motto: wenn kein Retourenlabel dabei sein sollte,  kann man es auf der Wiggleseite runterziehen zum ausdrucken.  Schau mal nach!


Retourlabel war keiner dabei, kann man aber drucken. versand ist selbst zu bezahlen. Sie haben mir aber gerade geschrieben, dass sie mir die Kosten nachträglich rückerstatten. Passt.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Januar 2019)

*@Montigomo 
*
steht in der Artikelbeschreibung, "SPIRE LR *DAMEN *Alpine Die optimale Lösung für Tagesabenteuer. 3 l Antidote Reservoir mit Quick Link, Backpanel mit spezieller und optimaler Luftzirkulation und besten Tragekomfort, Organizerfach, Gurt mit Taschen, Vier-Punkt-Kompressionsriemen." wahrscheinlich anatomisch anders ausgelegt .....


----------



## blubboo (17. Januar 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Bei CRC gibts SRAM 2210 GXP Carbon Kurbeln (Baugleich X0) für unfassbar günstige 109,99€ mit dem Code JAN19
> 
> Es steht zwar 11-fach in der Beschreibung, aber sehr wahrscheinlich ist an der Kurbel ist wie im Bild ein 2x10 Spider dran.
> Ob die Kurbel in 170 oder in 175mm Länge kommt ist auch nicht sicher, da in der Beschreibung ja einiges nicht passt.
> ...



Bei mir werden 119€ mit dem Code angezeigt 

Edit: Fehler von mir, ganz unten steht der korrekte Preis.
Danke, mal sehen was man dort bekommt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Januar 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Bei CRC gibts SRAM 2210 GXP Carbon Kurbeln (Baugleich X0) für unfassbar günstige 109,99€ mit dem Code JAN19
> 
> Es steht zwar 11-fach in der Beschreibung, aber sehr wahrscheinlich ist an der Kurbel ist wie im Bild ein 2x10 Spider dran.
> Ob die Kurbel in 170 oder in 175mm Länge kommt ist auch nicht sicher, da in der Beschreibung ja einiges nicht passt.
> ...



Ich bin skeptisch nach dem letzten Angebot *gg* inzwischen habe ich eine. Zwar teurer, aber das ist mir jetzt egal.  sensationelles Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (17. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich bin skeptisch nach dem letzten Angebot *gg* inzwischen habe ich eine. Zwar teurer, aber das ist mir jetzt egal.  sensationelles Angebot!





Ich bin auch eher skeptisch.

Muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob er Lust drauf hat die Wundertüte zu bestellen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Januar 2019)

Wenn man mal googelt, dann findet man diese Kurbel aber häufiger zu Preisen, die nicht soweit von den 119€ weg sind.


----------



## Nd-60 (17. Januar 2019)

weil Gxp tot ist bei Sram


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Januar 2019)

Aha


----------



## Benny42 (17. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich den 2fach-Spider demontiere und ein Direktmount Kettenblatt mit Boost 148 Standard verbaue, sollte die Kurbel doch in mein Cube Stereo HPC 140 TM reinpassen oder?


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Januar 2019)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den 2fach-Spider demontiere und ein Direktmount Kettenblatt mit Boost 148 Standard verbaue, sollte die Kurbel doch in mein Cube Stereo HPC 140 TM reinpassen oder?


Wenn du ein gxp lager hast, ja


----------



## slowbeat (17. Januar 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> 100GBP LRS bei Superstar mit Code *100pounds *oder *100notes*


Vorsicht:
Vorn ist eine Switch Ultra Nabe drin! 
20mm Steckachse geht also nicht so einfach mit den Switch Adaptern, ich muss mir Adapter für meine Gabel fertigen lassen.


----------



## Benny42 (17. Januar 2019)

Ja, hat GXP Lager. Die Kurbel ist UD-Carbon,kein 3K oder? 
Ist es richtig, dass CRC keinen kostenlosen Rückversand mehr anbietet?


----------



## Ghoste (17. Januar 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Bei CRC gibts SRAM 2210 GXP Carbon Kurbeln (Baugleich X0) für unfassbar günstige 109,99€ mit dem Code JAN19
> 
> Es steht zwar 11-fach in der Beschreibung, aber sehr wahrscheinlich ist an der Kurbel ist wie im Bild ein 2x10 Spider dran.
> Ob die Kurbel in 170 oder in 175mm Länge kommt ist auch nicht sicher, da in der Beschreibung ja einiges nicht passt.
> ...



Außerdem in der Beschreibung:

*Weight:* 768g (approx)
Also das soll wirklich Carbon sein? 
Ist ja schwerer als meine Alu-Kurbel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Außerdem in der Beschreibung:
> 
> *Weight:* 768g (approx)
> Also das soll wirklich Carbon sein?
> Ist ja schwerer als meine Alu-Kurbel....


Hab mich auch gewundert. Verpackung mitgewogen?


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Januar 2019)

https://eu.intensecycles.com/collections/bike-outlet

kann sich lohnen mal vorbeizuschauen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Januar 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Vorsicht:
> Vorn ist eine Switch Ultra Nabe drin!
> 20mm Steckachse geht also nicht so einfach mit den Switch Adaptern, ich muss mir Adapter für meine Gabel fertigen lassen.


XD bestellt, Shimano bekommen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Außerdem in der Beschreibung:
> 
> *Weight:* 768g (approx)
> Also das soll wirklich Carbon sein?
> Ist ja schwerer als meine Alu-Kurbel....


In der Gewichtsddatenbank findet sich ein anderes Gewicht


----------



## freetourer (18. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> In der Gewichtsddatenbank findet sich ein anderes Gewicht



Falsche Kurbel (PF) und falsche Länge und ausserdem noch mit Spider gewogen?


----------



## Ghoste (18. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> In der Gewichtsddatenbank findet sich ein anderes Gewicht





freetourer schrieb:


> Falsche Kurbel (PF) und falsche Länge und ausserdem noch mit Spider gewogen?



Dafür aber ohne KB... Also können die 768g evtl doch stimmen?! 
Aber dann sicher nicht für Carbon  
Und falls doch würde ich nicht darüber nachdenken die Kurbel zu kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Dafür aber ohne KB... Also können die 768g evtl doch stimmen?!
> Aber dann sicher nicht für Carbon
> Und falls doch würde ich nicht darüber nachdenken die Kurbel zu kaufen...


Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Kurbel 100g schwerer als eine Next, und etwa 130g leichter als eine Alukurbel.
Ob man Kurbeln aus Carbon fahren will, muss jeder selbst wissen. Aber die Problematik des eingeklebten Pedalgewindes hält mich davon ab.


----------



## nosaint77 (18. Januar 2019)

TobiTheDuck schrieb:


> Nochmal Reifen, weiß nicht ob die immer soviel Kosten, aber auch bei Hibike gibt´s Reifen (vor allem Schwalbe und Maxxis) reuziert.
> 
> z.B. https://www.hibike.de/mtb-faltreifen-27-5-650b-n50ebff36ecc32



Das waren schon echte Schnäppchen bei RCZ, während Hibike normale Straßenpreise abruft.


----------



## un..inc (18. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand schon die Marzocchi 350 Gabeln und Dämpfer aus der letzten Aktion von RCZ bekommen?


----------



## Benny42 (18. Januar 2019)

Also wenn die Kurbel baugleich mit der X0 ist, so müsste doch auch das Gewicht gleich sein.
Ich habe jedenfalls gestern mal eine bestellt, mal schauen was ankommt. Wenn nicht geht sie wieder zurück. 
Ltd. Email soll sie heute schon versendet werden.


----------



## JDEM (18. Januar 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Marzocchi 350 Gabeln und Dämpfer aus der letzten Aktion von RCZ bekommen?



Die Dämpfer kommen schon mal zwei Wochen später an. Hab letztens nachgefragt.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Vorsicht:
> Vorn ist eine Switch Ultra Nabe drin!
> 20mm Steckachse geht also nicht so einfach mit den Switch Adaptern, ich muss mir Adapter für meine Gabel fertigen lassen.


Sind das nicht umgelabelte Novatec D882sb/D881sb? Was genau ist das Problem?


----------



## slowbeat (18. Januar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sind das nicht umgelabelte Novatec D882sb/D881sb? Was genau ist das Problem?


Die Switch Ultra Lite sollte der D771SB entsprechen. Da ist bei 15mm Achse Schluss.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Die Switch Ultra Lite sollte der D771SB entsprechen. Da ist bei 15mm Achse Schluss.


Bei den Gewichtsangaben hatte ich eher an die schweren Naben gedacht, zumindest hinten scheint es auch die 882 zu sein.


----------



## Ghoste (18. Januar 2019)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Kurbel baugleich mit der X0 ist, so müsste doch auch das Gewicht gleich sein.
> Ich habe jedenfalls gestern mal eine bestellt, mal schauen was ankommt. Wenn nicht geht sie wieder zurück.
> Ltd. Email soll sie heute schon versendet werden.



 Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, bitte!


----------



## Ghoste (18. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Kurbel 100g schwerer als eine Next, und etwa 130g leichter als eine Alukurbel.
> Ob man Kurbeln aus Carbon fahren will, muss jeder selbst wissen. Aber die Problematik des eingeklebten Pedalgewindes hält mich davon ab.



Naja, eher 150g schwerer als eine Next (SL) https://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Kurbe...0RwLE3eewFBRm67QWEZfQ2wfOqsHee_gaAkAIEALw_wcB

Aber als günstige Alternative fürs „Zweitbike“ sicher eine Option. 
(Wobei ich dann wie gesagt wohl eher meine Alu RaceFace wiederverwenden würde, da nur marginal schwerer...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (18. Januar 2019)

f00f schrieb:


> Cane Creek DBAir Inline 200x57mm für €199,99€ inkl. Versand mit Code JAN19 (noch 7h gültig):
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/cane-creek-dbair-inline-hinterbaudampfer/rp-prod161737



Finger weg, wahrscheinlich nen ganz altes Ding ohne Dichtungsupdate. Die ersten neigten oft zu Defekten, weil irgendne Dichtung supoptimal gestaltet war.


----------



## f00f (18. Januar 2019)

@_Kuschi_  Thx, war mir bewusst, dass das der alte ist.

Der kann doch im Rahmen der Garantie auf bessere Dichtungen geupgraded werden, oder nicht mehr?
Ich mache gleich nen Hinweis zum Post dazu.


----------



## JDEM (18. Januar 2019)

Upgrade geht wohl, aber ich musste das damals über den Händler machen und wer weiß wie CRC da drauf ist.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Januar 2019)

Haben auch gerade einen im Rahmen der Garantie bei CosmicSports, die reparieren dir schon kostenlos die Dichtungen, allerdings kostet das Upgrade auf IL ca. 100€.
Finde ich aber bei dem Grundpreis eine lohnende Investition


----------



## slowbeat (18. Januar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei den Gewichtsangaben hatte ich eher an die schweren Naben gedacht, zumindest hinten scheint es auch die 882 zu sein.


Jupp, hinten isses die Switch Ultra. Laut Spec sollte vorn halt auch die Ultra drin sein


----------



## xlacherx (18. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Außerdem in der Beschreibung:
> 
> *Weight:* 768g (approx)
> Also das soll wirklich Carbon sein?
> Ist ja schwerer als meine Alu-Kurbel....



Wird vermutlich baugleich mit den Descendant Carbon und X1 Carbon Kurblen sein. Die hab ich selbst (ohne Kettenblatt, 170mm Gxp Achse ) mit 500g gewogen. Soviel wiegt auch ne 175mm GX Alukurbel (ebenfalls selbst gewogen wie die anderen Kurbeln)


----------



## prolink (18. Januar 2019)

das hohe gewicht kommt von denn GXP achsen
mit BB30 Aluachse ist die Kurbel viel leichter


----------



## xlacherx (18. Januar 2019)

prolink schrieb:


> das hohe gewicht kommt von denn GXP achsen
> mit BB30 Aluachse ist die Kurbel viel leichter



Klar - wobei DUB aktuell unschlagbar leicht ist.


----------



## Ghoste (18. Januar 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Maxxis Highroller II 3C MaxxTerra EXO 27,5" 2,4“ für schmale 24€ bei BC.



Das ist aber das nicht TR Model, oder?
Funktioniert der dennoch tubeless, oder warum wird dies explizit bei den Spezifikationen  als „ohne“ Tubelesssytem beschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greifswald (18. Januar 2019)

funktioniert (bei mir) tubeless


----------



## Ghoste (18. Januar 2019)

greifswald schrieb:


> funktioniert (bei mir) tubeless


Gerade auch noch mal recherchiert. 
Laut Beschreibung sind die maxxis TR dem UST Standard entsprechend. (Sollten auf einer UST Felge also auch komplett ohne Dichtmilch funktionieren). 
Warum der TR Reifen dabei ca 5% „leichter“ ist, erschließt mir nicht ganz. Nur, dass dann der „nicht TR“ auch tubeless gehen sollte...
Danke für deinen Hinweis!


----------



## nosaint77 (18. Januar 2019)

mora schrieb:


> leider nur Restgrössen



Kein Schnäppchen, leider nur ein unnötiger Kommentar


----------



## freetourer (18. Januar 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Kein Schnäppchen, leider nur ein unnötiger Kommentar



Jaja - wahrlich eine Katastrophe


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Gerade auch noch mal recherchiert.
> Laut Beschreibung sind die maxxis TR dem UST Standard entsprechend. (Sollten auf einer UST Felge also auch komplett ohne Dichtmilch funktionieren).
> Warum der TR Reifen dabei ca 5% „leichter“ ist, erschließt mir nicht ganz. Nur, dass dann der „nicht TR“ auch tubeless gehen sollte...
> Danke für deinen Hinweis!


Sicher mit dem UST? Dann ist nämlich das Profil des Wulstes ein anderes, das war bei meinen Conti damals ein echtes Gewürge, bis die dann im Felgenhorn dicht saßen.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Gerade auch noch mal recherchiert.
> Laut Beschreibung sind die maxxis TR dem UST Standard entsprechend. (Sollten auf einer UST Felge also auch komplett ohne Dichtmilch funktionieren).


Ganz so weit geht Maxxis da aber nicht in der Beschreibung, sie sprechen immer noch davon, dass Dichtmilch weiterhin benötigt wird für Tubeless. Nur dass es vermeintlich weniger/einfacher als bei anderen Herstellern sei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (18. Januar 2019)

War das bei Maxxis nicht L.U.S.T.?


----------



## maui400 (18. Januar 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Finger weg, wahrscheinlich nen ganz altes Ding ohne Dichtungsupdate. Die ersten neigten oft zu Defekten, weil irgendne Dichtung supoptimal gestaltet war.





f00f schrieb:


> @_Kuschi_  Thx, war mir bewusst, dass das der alte ist.
> 
> Der kann doch im Rahmen der Garantie auf bessere Dichtungen geupgraded werden, oder nicht mehr?
> Ich mache gleich nen Hinweis zum Post dazu.



Es wird sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um die alte Version handeln. Ich kann das Teil dennoch sehr empfehlen. Aufgrund der Garrantie (2 Jahre) und der Option auf das kostenlose Update bestehend aus den neuen Dichtungen ist man auf der recht sicheren Seite. Cosmic Sports macht den Service bei Mitlieferung der Rechnung. Zudem habe ich CRC als äußerst kundenfreundlich erlebt was Reklamationen betrifft.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Januar 2019)

maui400 schrieb:


> Es wird sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um die alte Version handeln. Ich kann das Teil dennoch sehr empfehlen.


Ich nicht....
Hatte 2 Stück(in 2 Bikes), sind beide verreckt innerhalb von einem Jahr . Normale Trails und Touren, nix wildes.  Völlig unzuverlässig , nach Gara-service direkt verkauft,  neue Dichtung hin oder her, kein Bock mehr.
Dann noch Abwicklung um 3 Ecken über crc, ich würds lassen....


----------



## maui400 (18. Januar 2019)

Richtig. Da muss man durch, hat aber dann mit den neuen Dichtungen einen erstklassigen und vielseitig einstellbaren Dämpfer. Das können leider Fox und RS in dem Segment nicht bieten. (Außer man passt die Shims auf sein Rad an)


----------



## Nd-60 (18. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich nicht....
> Hatte 2 Stück(in 2 Bikes), sind beide verreckt innerhalb von einem Jahr . Normale Trails und Touren, nix wildes.  Völlig unzuverlässig , nach Gara-service direkt verkauft,  neue Dichtung hin oder her, kein Bock mehr.
> Dann noch Abwicklung um 3 Ecken über crc, ich würds lassen....



Du kritisierst ein Produkt, welches du nach der Nachbesserung nicht mehr gefahren bist. Verstehen kann ich das, aber offensichtlich waren die Änderungen zielführend.


----------



## f00f (18. Januar 2019)

CRC scheint hier mitzulesen  Der Dämpfer kostet jetzt 136,99€.


----------



## aibeekey (18. Januar 2019)

Giant Reign Advanced Carbon Rahmen mit Dämpfer -47% (1600€)
Größe S, L und XL verfügbar
https://www.bike-onlineshop.de/Teil...O-i_0git2bLfiWJJHJWMdcHOlQfu-vC8aAt_8EALw_wcB


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Januar 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Du kritisierst ein Produkt, welches du nach der Nachbesserung nicht mehr gefahren bist. Verstehen kann ich das, aber offensichtlich waren die Änderungen zielführend.


Du präferierst ein Produkt  , was du wahrscheinlich  gar nicht mal gefahren bist, egal mit welcher Dichtung .
Wenn ich 2mal ausm Trail raus heimschieben darf, weil der Dämpfer verreckt ist, is mir die Nachbesserung herzlich egal, er hat seine Gunst bei mir verspielt. Ab davon hab ich ihn nie wirklich auf mein Bike eingestellt bekommen , war mir zu komplex. bin da aber auch eher von der pragmatisch, grobmotorischen  Sorte, Luft drauf , 2Klicks hier,3 Klicks da, fahren!
Freu dich doch, kannst ihn gerne kaufen, ich schnapp ihn dir sicher nicht weg


----------



## demlak (18. Januar 2019)

Wie sind denn die Rücksendekosten zu CRC? Wenn ich das richtig lese, ist im Garantiefall der Rückversand kostenlos. Wenn ich allerdings vom Kauf zurücktrete zahl ich die Kosten selber. Allerdings steht da was von einem Rücksendeservice. Wo schickt man denn da hin? Nach UK? oder einem Zwischenlager in Deutschland?


----------



## Nd-60 (18. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Du präferierst ein Produkt  , was du wahrscheinlich  gar nicht mal gefahren bist, egal mit welcher Dichtung .
> Wenn ich 2mal ausm Trail raus heimschieben darf, weil der Dämpfer verreckt ist, is mir die Nachbesserung herzlich egal, er hat seine Gunst bei mir verspielt. Ab davon hab ich ihn nie wirklich auf mein Bike eingestellt bekommen , war mir zu komplex. bin da aber auch eher von der pragmatisch, grobmotorischen  Sorte, Luft drauf , 2Klicks hier,3 Klicks da, fahren!
> Freu dich doch, kannst ihn gerne kaufen, ich schnapp ihn dir sicher nicht weg



Leider falsch. DB Inline in 200x57 und ich weiß nicht mal ob er bereits das Update hat, da am Gebrauchtrad. der Vorbesitzer sagte allerdings  dass er bereits umgebaut ist. 
Deinen Frust kann ich aber verstehen. Das würde mich auch auf die Palme bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (18. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Rücksendekosten zu CRC? Wenn ich das richtig lese, ist im Garantiefall der Rückversand kostenlos. Wenn ich allerdings vom Kauf zurücktrete zahl ich die Kosten selber. Allerdings steht da was von einem Rücksendeservice. Wo schickt man denn da hin? Nach UK? oder einem Zwischenlager in Deutschland?



Du musst den Rückversand zahlen. Evtl. lohnt es sich das Paket selber zu frankieren.

Bei mir war das so:

Wollte was zurückgeben (Rahmen) und hab deswegen CRC angeschrieben. Die haben dann gemeint die senden mir das Rücksendelabel, aber die ziehen mir dafür 30€ vom Rückerstattungsbetrag ab. Dann habe ich es selber frankiert und für ca. 20€ nach UK geschickt.  Das ganze war natürlich Sperrgut.

EDIT: War kein Sperrgut sondern ein 120x60x60 Paket mit 10kg für 20,99€
Auf alle Fälle war es günstiger als die 30€ von CRC


----------



## demlak (18. Januar 2019)

hmja.. rahmen is ja eh nochmal was besonderes, weil sperrgut.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Januar 2019)

Sperrgut für 20 nach UK? Is ja billiger als in Deutschland 

@Member57 
Ok,das zählt als gefahren


----------



## Schibbl (18. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hmmm, der Titel der Webseite macht mich doch etwas stutzig...
> *
> Clif Bar MHD 12.05.2018 (12x68g) von Clif*


Die Riegel kamen heute an. 7,28€ pro Packung bei drei Packungen habe ich inkl. Versand knapp unter 26€ bezahlt.  Das sind ca. 0,70€ pro Riegel. Das MHD ist bei allen drei Packungen April 2019.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Januar 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Die Riegel kamen heute an. 7,28€ pro Packung bei drei Packungen habe ich inkl. Versand knapp unter 26€ bezahlt.  Das sind ca. 0,70€ pro Riegel. Das MHD ist bei allen drei Packungen April 2019.


Wenn de alle 3 Tage einen ißt, schaffst es bis April


----------



## T_N_T (18. Januar 2019)

Weil die Dinger ja im Mai auch sofort Schimmel ansetzen.


----------



## freetourer (18. Januar 2019)

Die Clif Bars kann man auch sehr gut einfrieren und dann einfach nach Bedarf wieder auftauen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Seh kein MHD ..?
> Abgesehen davon: der letzte Notfallriegel aus meinem Rucksack war 2017 abgelaufen, und war immer noch gut essbar
> Aber bei der Tour  hätt ich dir wahrscheinlich auch n alten Hamster augelutscht Hauptsache input


----------



## null-2wo (18. Januar 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die Clif Bars kann man auch sehr gut einfrieren und dann einfach nach Bedarf wieder auftauen.


auch ohne das halten die jahre. dat is astronautennahrung. hab mal einen gegessen, der 1,5 jahre drüber war. absolut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (18. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


>





null-2wo schrieb:


> auch ohne das halten die jahre. dat is astronautennahrung. hab mal einen gegessen, der 1,5 jahre drüber war. absolut



Ja - einen Nicht-tiefgefrorenen mit über einem Jahr über MHD hatte ich auch mal in meinem Rucksack entdeckt und verspeist. 
Ich fand ihn allerdings sehr trocken im Vergleich zu den wiederaufgetauten.


----------



## Benny42 (18. Januar 2019)

@demlak 
Wenn Du mit Paypal bezahlst, kannst Du die Rücksendekosten bei Paypal einreichen und bekommst diese erstattet.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Januar 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Die Riegel kamen heute an. 7,28€ pro Packung bei drei Packungen habe ich inkl. Versand knapp unter 26€ bezahlt.  Das sind ca. 0,70€ pro Riegel. Das MHD ist bei allen drei Packungen April 2019.


Wenn du 7€ bezahlt hast anstatt 9, dann hast du allerdings auch nicht die Riegel aus der extra Angebotsseite genommen, sondern die aus der normalen Produktseite. Ob das jetzt tatsächlich einen Unterschied macht und sie da verschiedene Schachteln rausschicken, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Ich hab auch die für 7€ bestellt, allerdings bisher noch nichtmal ne Versandbestätigung bekommen.
Bis April sind aber wahrscheinlich schon die mit kurzer Haltbarkeit. Meine letzten hab ich im September bestellt und die sind noch bis Mai haltbar (also damals 8 Monate). Und die bis November haltbar gewesenen hab ich jetzt mal ins Gefrierfach gepackt, gute Idee.  Die davor hab ich aber auch noch 9 Monate oder so nach Ablauf des Datums aufgefuttert.




Benny42 schrieb:


> @demlak
> Wenn Du mit Paypal bezahlst, kannst Du die Rücksendekosten bei Paypal einreichen und bekommst diese erstattet.


Bis zu 25€, einmal pro Monat. Den Rücksendeschein für den Rahmen von CRC hätte man also nicht vollständig erstattet bekommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Freu dich doch, kannst ihn gerne kaufen, ich schnapp ihn dir sicher nicht weg


Für 140,- ist das doch gar nicht so schlecht. Einfach zu CS schicken und innerhalb der Garantie auf den Neuen umbauen lassen. Kostet nur 75,-


----------



## demlak (19. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bis zu 25€, einmal pro Monat. Den Rücksendeschein für den Rahmen von CRC hätte man also nicht vollständig erstattet bekommen.


ich hab einfach mal bestellt und guck mir das in ruhe an. ich denke, wenn mir das alles nicht so passt wie ich mir das vorstelle, tuts der bikemarkt auch =)


----------



## Ghoste (19. Januar 2019)

careless-mau schrieb:


> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/park-tool-tw-5-2-drehmomentschlussel/rp-prod171586
> 
> Park Tool 5.2 Drehmomentschlüssel für 89,99€
> 
> ...



Hättest wenigstens meinen Link zu Mydealz benutzen können (vom 07.01.2019) 

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/park-tool-drehmomentschlussel-tw-52-2-14-nm-1313459


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny42 (19. Januar 2019)

Eben die Email von DHL bekommen, dass die Kurbel von CRC am Montag zugestellt wird. Das ging ja schonmal fix. Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Kurbel gespannt...


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2019)

> Und zum 661 Filter. Ich hab ihn behalten und kann deine Argumentation irgendwie garnicht nachvollziehen...vor allem für 39.95€



Heute 1.5h bei -3° aufm Crosser von A nach B gefahren. Danach waren meine Füße teilweise gefühllos...die Schuhe sind eher für nicht-eiskalte Monate, da das Material zwar winddicht ist, in der Zehenkappe aber Löcher drin sind. Da ziehts rein.

Ich bin ja nicht kälteempfindlich, gefahren bin ich mit dünnen Businesssocken, da wars aber auch mir zu kalt für.
Trotzdem, netter Schuh für 39.95 €


----------



## LaiNico (20. Januar 2019)

Meiner hat nur 34,99 EUR gekostet und heute bei -8°C mit Omas Wollsocken für warm gehalten.


----------



## Schibbl (21. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kleine, leichte Lampe als Ergänzung zum Strahler oder zum Pendeln:
> https://www.bergzeit.de/silva-pave-sport-bike-light-001/
> 
> Befestigung funktioniert am Lenker und am Helm. Habe die Silva im Einsatz und finde sie zusammen mit der Piko am Lenker echt top.
> Wiegt mit Akku unter 200 g.


Das feine Lämpchen habe ich heute früh gleich in der Blutmonddunkelheit ausprobiert. Super für Stadt und Überlandfahrten. Extrem leicht und lässt sich sehr gut montieren. Sie ist gerade bei diesem Preis den China-Böllern überlegen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Das feine Lämpchen habe ich heute früh gleich in der Blutmonddunkelheit ausprobiert. Super für Stadt und Überlandfahrten. Extrem leicht und lässt sich sehr gut montieren. Sie ist gerade bei diesem Preis den China-Böllern überlegen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.


Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Benny42 (21. Januar 2019)

So, Kurbel ist da. Gleich mal gewogen:
Kurbel
mit Spider und Kettenblatt wie geliefert:
640g

Mit Sram Directmount-Kettenblatt 32T:
580g

Nur die Kurbel:
498g

Bin ich zufrieden damit. Hochwertig verarbeitet ist sie auch inkl. anständiger Schutzfolie.
Ich denke sie darf bleiben.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Oshiki (21. Januar 2019)

Welche Kurbellänge 170 & 175mm?


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Januar 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Das feine Lämpchen habe ich heute früh gleich in der Blutmonddunkelheit ausprobiert. Super für Stadt und Überlandfahrten. Extrem leicht und lässt sich sehr gut montieren. Sie ist gerade bei diesem Preis den China-Böllern überlegen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.





BigJohn schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen



Freut mich! 
Für mich persönlich auch ein Volltreffer. War am Wochenende mit Freunden unterwegs und da gab es auch nur positive Kommentare zur Silva.


----------



## Benny42 (21. Januar 2019)

Kurbellänge 170mm, gab keine andere Länge.


----------



## boblike (21. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Freut mich!
> Für mich persönlich auch ein Volltreffer. War am Wochenende mit Freunden unterwegs und da gab es auch nur positive Kommentare zur Silva.



Konnte sie nur mal kurz auf dem Feldweg hinterm Haus testen, aber die Ausleuchtung war eher breit.
Meint Ihr dass die auf einem leichten Trail was taugt? 

Wie befestigt Ihr den Akku am Helm?

Auch hätte ich gerne noch ein Kopfband dazu, dass man sie beim bikepacking mal kurz auf den Kopf schnallen kann.
Hat da einer eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (21. Januar 2019)

Bei der aktuellen Lampendiskussion werfe ich mal das folgende Schnäppchen in den Raum:
https://www.nkon.nl/flashlights/armytek-flashlights/armytek-wizard-pro-v3-xhp50-warm-led.html
kaltweiss:https://www.nkon.nl/flashlights/armytek-flashlights/armytek-wizard-pro-v3-xhp50-led.html
- kostet derzeit 70 Euro zzgl. Versand.
Meine Bemerkungen zur Lampe habe ich damals bei mydealz mal niedergeschrieben. Ist ne gute und vielfältig nutzbare Läsung ohne Spezialakkus, Ladegerät ist eingebaut - somit kann man sich einfach ein paar 18650er dazu bestellen (Achtet auf hohe Stromfähigkeit!)
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/taschenstirnlampe-armytek-wizard-pro-v3-xhp50-magnet-usb-1161161


----------



## schmitr3 (21. Januar 2019)

Für 499€ brauchbar: Formula ThirtyFive 27,5" Federgabel 150mm 15x100mm
https://alutech-cycles.com/Formula-ThirtyFive-275-Federgabel-150mm-15x100mm
Meine war komplett neu, unverbaut.


----------



## bobons (21. Januar 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Heute 1.5h bei -3° aufm Crosser von A nach B gefahren. Danach waren meine Füße teilweise gefühllos...die Schuhe sind eher für nicht-eiskalte Monate, da das Material zwar winddicht ist, in der Zehenkappe aber Löcher drin sind. Da ziehts rein.
> 
> Ich bin ja nicht kälteempfindlich, gefahren bin ich mit dünnen Businesssocken, da wars aber auch mir zu kalt für.
> Trotzdem, netter Schuh für 39.95 €





YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Meiner hat nur 34,99 EUR gekostet und heute bei -8°C mit Omas Wollsocken für warm gehalten.



Ich kann die Lammfell-Einlegesohlen von Feinkost Albrecht nur empfehlen. Bei 0-5 °C sind die mir zu warm. Heute morgen bei -5 °C habe ich sie vergessen, war trotzdem OK für die 30 Minuten. Schuhe sind Fiveten Freerider.


----------



## null-2wo (21. Januar 2019)

Für mich die rettung bei extremer kälte: vaude bike gaiter, mit 5.10 FR und skisocken bis - 12° weil komplett wasser-und winddicht.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Januar 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Konnte sie nur mal kurz auf dem Feldweg hinterm Haus testen, aber die Ausleuchtung war eher breit.
> Meint Ihr dass die auf einem leichten Trail was taugt?



Ich nutze sie am Helm zusammen mit einer Lupine Piko am Lenker, da kommt mir die breite Ausleuchtung entgegen. Die Lupine übernimmt das Fernlicht, die Silva leuchtet die unmittelbare Umgebung aus.



boblike schrieb:


> Wie befestigt Ihr den Akku am Helm?



Er steckt in einer stretchigen Hülle mit Klett. Das Klett lässt sich gut durch Lünftungsschlitze ziehen. Ich habe ihn beim Poc Octal hinten am Helm befestigt.



boblike schrieb:


> Auch hätte ich gerne noch ein Kopfband dazu, dass man sie beim bikepacking mal kurz auf den Kopf schnallen kann.
> Hat da einer eine Idee?



Da bin ich leider überfragt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich nutze sie am Helm zusammen mit einer Lupine Piko am Lenker, da kommt mir die breite Ausleuchtung entgegen. Die Lupine übernimmt das Fernlicht, die Silva leuchtet die unmittelbare Umgebung aus.


Wäre es nicht anders herum sinnvoller?


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht anders herum sinnvoller?



Warum?


----------



## Nd-60 (21. Januar 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich kann die Lammfell-Einlegesohlen von Feinkost Albrecht nur empfehlen. Bei 0-5 °C sind die mir zu warm. Heute morgen bei -5 °C habe ich sie vergessen, war trotzdem OK für die 30 Minuten. Schuhe sind Fiveten Freerider.



das kann ich bestätigen ...


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Warum?


Normalerweise ist das ja eher spottig für den Helm, um gut in der Blickrichtung zu sehen und eine eher breitere Ausleuchtung für den Lenker. Find ich persönlich auch viel besser so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist das ja eher spottig für den Helm, um gut in der Blickrichtung zu sehen und eine eher breitere Ausleuchtung für den Lenker. Find ich persönlich auch viel besser so.


Japp, so tu ich auch. Am Lenker ne breit ausleuchtende Magicshine und auf dem Helm eine Sigma HL700 um einen Spot in Blickrichtung zu haben der sich noch blind abblenden lässt.


----------



## null-2wo (21. Januar 2019)

schließe mich an.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. Januar 2019)

eindeutig sinnvoller!


----------



## Jaerrit (21. Januar 2019)

Wollt ich auch gerade schreiben


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Januar 2019)

Aber das hab ich doch so. 
Die Silva leuchtet das Blickfeld von ca. 0 -15 m aus und dann übernehmen die 1200 Lumen der Piko. 
Hatte mich evtl. missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mit breiter Ausleuchtung meinte ich, dass ich da auch gut z.B. Äste erkennen kann, die im Augenwinkel auftauchen. 

Entschuldigung und danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Aber das hab ich doch so.
> Die Silva leuchtet das Blickfeld von ca. 0 -15 m aus und dann übernehmen die 1200 Lumen der Piko.
> Hatte mich evtl. missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mit breiter Ausleuchtung meinte ich, dass ich da auch gut z.B. Äste erkennen kann, die im Augenwinkel auftauchen.
> 
> Entschuldigung und danke für die Bestätigung.


Ich verstehe dich nicht so recht: Hast du die Piko am Helm oder die Silva?

Jeder andere fährt wohl so: Nahdistanz wird vom Lenker ausgeleuchtet, da ein Spot durch die Lenkerbewegung und die Kurven eh immer in Richtungen leuchten würde, die uninteressant sind. Der Spot auf dem Helm folgt den Kopfbewegungen und der angepeilten Fahrtrichtung.
Machst du das auch so?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (21. Januar 2019)

Weit am Lenker, nah am Helm.

So macht es mein Kumpel.


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Januar 2019)

Lenker ist zum Schotterheizen gut, aber für Trails völlig nutzlos. Mich nervt der herumtanzende Punkt einer Lenkerlampe, deshalb fahre ich nur mit Helmlampe.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich nicht so recht: Hast du die Piko am Helm oder die Silva?



Piko Lenker, Silva Helm.


Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich nutze sie am Helm zusammen mit einer Lupine Piko am Lenker



Ich dachte das wäre eindeutig formuliert.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. Januar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Piko Lenker, Silva Helm.
> 
> 
> Ich dachte das wäre eindeutig formuliert.



Da hatte ich es richtig verstanden...


Fabeymer schrieb:


> Aber das hab ich doch so.
> Die Silva leuchtet das Blickfeld von ca. 0 -15 m aus und dann übernehmen die 1200 Lumen der Piko.
> Hatte mich evtl. missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mit breiter Ausleuchtung meinte ich, dass ich da auch gut z.B. Äste erkennen kann, die im Augenwinkel auftauchen.
> 
> Entschuldigung und danke für die Bestätigung.


Aber da hast du mich verwirrt!

Jetzt sind wir dermaßen OT, da kann ich ja noch fragen, worin du den Vorteil siehst, mit dem flippernden Spot am Lenker zu fahren und den Fluter auf dem Helm zu tragen, wenn man mal von Ästen in Augennähe absieht (halte ich mal für eher selten im Dunkeln, aber da gehe ich von mir aus)


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Januar 2019)

Also, ich hoffe, ich kann aufklären: 
Die beiden Beiträge beziehen sich aufeinander. Was ich mein(t)e: Die Silva am Helm leuchtet alles das aus, wo die Lenkerlampe nicht/nicht ideal hinkommt. 
Beispiel: Wenn ich an ein Steilstück komme, dass ich runterfahren möchte und Richtung Kante rolle, leuchtet der Fluter ja geradeaus und ich sehe nichts vom Einstieg. Dafür dann die Helmlampe. Sobald ich nach unten rolle, leuchtet mir der Fluter dann ja das Gefälle aus. 

Ich glaube, ich habe mich bei der Angabe mit den 15 m verschätzt, 5 m wäre wohl besser und richtiger gewesen.


----------



## platt_ziege (22. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Rücksendekosten zu CRC? Wenn ich das richtig lese, ist im Garantiefall der Rückversand kostenlos. Wenn ich allerdings vom Kauf zurücktrete zahl ich die Kosten selber. Allerdings steht da was von einem Rücksendeservice. Wo schickt man denn da hin? Nach UK? oder einem Zwischenlager in Deutschland?


also die nukeproof horizon pedale konnte ich nach 4 monaten kostenfrei zurück senden, hatte dafür nen label geschickt bekommen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. Januar 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Marzocchi 350 Gabeln und Dämpfer aus der letzten Aktion von RCZ bekommen?



Ich hab gestern eine Versandbestätigung für den 053-Dämpfer bekommen.


----------



## un..inc (22. Januar 2019)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern eine Versandbestätigung für den 053-Dämpfer bekommen.



Jap, mein Zeug scheint auch unterwegs zu sein... Auch wenn das Tracking eine Zumutung ist...


----------



## benzinkanister (22. Januar 2019)

Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot der  Race Face Next R Kurbel inkl Kettenblatt für 269€ Bei RCZ? Ist der Preis so gut dass man zuschlagen sollte wenn man eine leichte Kurbel sucht?

Gruß


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Jap, mein Zeug scheint auch unterwegs zu sein... Auch wenn das Tracking eine Zumutung ist...



DHL Tracking bei mir einwandfrei, Paket kommt morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (22. Januar 2019)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot der  Race Face Next R Kurbel inkl Kettenblatt für 269€ Bei RCZ? Ist der Preis so gut dass man zuschlagen sollte wenn man eine leichte Kurbel sucht?
> 
> Gruß



Preis geht auf alle Fälle in Ordnung!

Ganz im Gegenteil zu den e-thirteen Reifen 




 

UVP 146,54€


----------



## Phi-Me (22. Januar 2019)

Mein Dämpfer kommt auch morgen. 


Ghoste schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil zu den e-thirteen Reifen



Die e thirteen Sachen sind heute um 70% reduziert. Hab mir erst mal ne leckere kefü gegönnt.

Code RCZFRA


----------



## Phi-Me (22. Januar 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Jap, mein Zeug scheint auch unterwegs zu sein... Auch wenn das Tracking eine Zumutung ist...


Was haste geordert?

Das Crafty für den Arbeitskollegen wird in dem Zuge auch auf 350ncr aufgerüstet...


----------



## Ghoste (23. Januar 2019)

Phimi schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer kommt auch morgen.
> 
> 
> Die e thirteen Sachen sind heute um 70% reduziert. Hab mir erst mal ne leckere kefü gegönnt.
> ...



Bringt viel... 
Hätte doch den TRS Race verlinken sollen mit UVP 166,21€ 
Da sind selbst mit 70% Rabatt nicht mal die Straßenpreise erreicht


----------



## Phi-Me (23. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bringt viel...
> Hätte doch den TRS Race verlinken sollen mit UVP 166,21€
> Da sind selbst mit 70% Rabatt nicht mal die Straßenpreise erreicht



Ist jetzt nicht der Überschnapper, aber in triple compound habe ich ihn nirgedwo günstiger gesehen


----------



## un..inc (23. Januar 2019)

Phimi schrieb:


> Was haste geordert?
> 
> Das Crafty für den Arbeitskollegen wird in dem Zuge auch auf 350ncr aufgerüstet...



350 und 053 S3. 
Den Dämpfer einfach mal zum probieren fürs Crafty und die Gabel für nen Kollegen.

Wird sein Crafty noch ordentlich bewegt?
Nachdem mir der China-HR-Hub gewaltig auf den Zeiger ging, baue ich mir gerade nen neuen LRS mit Hope-Naben


----------



## Phi-Me (23. Januar 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> 350 und 053 S3.
> Den Dämpfer einfach mal zum probieren fürs Crafty und die Gabel für nen Kollegen.
> 
> Wird sein Crafty noch ordentlich bewegt?
> Nachdem mir der China-HR-Hub gewaltig auf den Zeiger ging, baue ich mir gerade nen neuen LRS mit Hope-Naben


Passt der 053 ins Crafty?
Beim Dune musste ich vom Rahmen ein wenig abfeilen, damit er passt. Problem ist der Ausgleichsbehälter.

Er benutzt das Teil öfter als ich mein Dune. =) Aber ist ein Leichtgewicht und fährt sehr Materialschonend. Was hat die Nabe denn für Probleme gemacht?


----------



## Ghoste (23. Januar 2019)

Phimi schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht der Überschnapper, aber in triple compound habe ich ihn nirgedwo günstiger gesehen



Die Reifen werden in der Tat recht „teuer“ Verkauft. Bin von meinem letzten Kauf hier im Bikemarkt ausgegangen. Und den dortigen Preisen...


----------



## Phi-Me (23. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Die Reifen werden in der Tat recht „teuer“ Verkauft. Bin von meinem letzten Kauf hier im Bikemarkt ausgegangen. Und den dortigen Preisen...


Muss zugeben, dass mich das auch gewundert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (23. Januar 2019)

Phimi schrieb:


> Passt der 053 ins Crafty?
> Beim Dune musste ich vom Rahmen ein wenig abfeilen, damit er passt. Problem ist der Ausgleichsbehälter.
> 
> Er benutzt das Teil öfter als ich mein Dune. =) Aber ist ein Leichtgewicht und fährt sehr Materialschonend. Was hat die Nabe denn für Probleme gemacht?



Ich hoffe doch, dass er passt... Feilen werde ich nix.
Wenn nicht wird er für ein anderes Projekt aufgehoben oder unters Volk gebracht. 

Die Nabe fühlt sich bei mir einfach komisch an. Kann es nicht genau beschreiben, ob es die zu wenigen Rastpunkte sind oder irgendwo Spiel ist. Vielleicht kann ich den mal auseinandernehmen und schauen wo das Problem liegt. 
Aber auch die neuen Felgen passen zum Thema und haben zusammen keine 40€ gekostet.  (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/page-434#post-15658082)

So, genug OT jetzt.  Wenn ich damit fertig bin kommts in den Crafty-Thread...


----------



## hardtails (23. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Die Reifen werden in der Tat recht „teuer“ Verkauft. Bin von meinem letzten Kauf hier im Bikemarkt ausgegangen. Und den dortigen Preisen...




Das ist das rcz Geschäftsmodell
Unrealistische UVP Preise damit die Rabatte viel viel größer aussehen.
Teilweise kommt  man immernoch billiger weg als bei anderen Händlern, teilweise aber auch nicht


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Januar 2019)

Hatte über Wochen die nervige Newsletter von RCZ im Abo, war nicht eine Sache dabei die sich hochgerechnet für mich gelohnt hat - dann noch die recht hohen Versandkosten und die Tatsache das man nur einen Artikel bestellen kann wenn man eine Rabattcode einlöst, sonst hätte ich mal was bestellt. Lohnt sich imho nur wenn man was größeres sucht wie einen LRS oder Federgabel .... abo hab ich wieder abgemeldet, nervt nur ...


----------



## imun (23. Januar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Hatte über Wochen die nervige Newsletter von RCZ im Abo, war nicht eine Sache dabei die sich hochgerechnet für mich gelohnt hat - dann noch die recht hohen Versandkosten und die Tatsache das man nur einen Artikel bestellen kann wenn man eine Rabattcode einlöst, sonst hätte ich mal was bestellt. Lohnt sich imho nur wenn man was größeres sucht wie einen LRS oder Federgabel .... abo hab ich wieder abgemeldet, nervt nur ...


Kann ich so zustimmen, hätte die Griffe genommen von Ergon, 4 Paar oder so, aber man darf ja nur 1 Paar ordern


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Kann ich so zustimmen, hätte die Griffe genommen von Ergon, 4 Paar oder so, aber man darf ja nur 1 Paar ordern



Angesichts der vielen "Wiederverkäufer", die die Dinger mit >50% Aufschlag weiterverticken, finde ich die Regelung mit nur 1 Schnäppchen pP gar nicht so verkehrt...

Grüße


----------



## Phi-Me (23. Januar 2019)

Hab zu dem Thema auch schon Emailkontakt zu RCZ gehabt. Die wissen dass das nicht ideal ist, aber es ist laut deren Aussage (und die kann ich auch verstehen) nicht Sinn der Sache, das jeder 10 Mal die Teile bestellt und dann weiter verkauft. Dafür kannst du dich als Weiterverkäufer bei denen melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Januar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Angesichts der vielen "Wiederverkäufer", die die Dinger mit >50% Aufschlag weiterverticken, finde ich die Regelung mit nur 1 Schnäppchen pP gar nicht so verkehrt...
> 
> Grüße



Das finde ich auch vollkommen legitim, nur kann man nicht mal einen anderen nicht rabattierten Artikel in den Warenkorb hinzufügen.


----------



## Phi-Me (23. Januar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch vollkommen legitim, nur kann man nicht mal einen anderen nicht rabattierten Artikel in den Warenkorb hinzufügen.


Das liegt an den verschiedenen Lieferzeiten. Die haben nicht die Lager- und Organisationsmöglichkeiten das zu bewältigen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Januar 2019)

Deswegen auch keine Geschäfte mit mir - "billig" ist nicht alles


----------



## mikefize (23. Januar 2019)

Ich stelle mir grade vor, was los wäre, würde RCZ den Lidl Ständer verkaufen.


----------



## osbow (23. Januar 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir grade vor, was los wäre, würde RCZ den Lidl Ständer verkaufen.


Dann gäbe es einen Bruch im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum und das Universum würde implodieren.


----------



## hardtails (23. Januar 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir grade vor, was los wäre, würde RCZ den Lidl Ständer verkaufen.



Da ist dann aber die Frage ob schon jemand was wegen des Lieferdatums gehört hat


----------



## mikefize (23. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Da ist dann aber die Frage ob schon jemand was wegen des Lieferdatums gehört hat



Also bei mir funktioniert der Rabattgutschein ohnehin nur Sonntags mit dem französischen Newsletter. Ich hab auch schon wegen Rücksendekosten angefragt und ob die Tubelessventile dabei sind.

Edit: Mist, ausverkauft. Tauchen bestimmt bald im Bikemarkt auf!


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Kann ich so zustimmen, hätte die Griffe genommen von Ergon, 4 Paar oder so, aber man darf ja nur 1 Paar ordern


Zur Zeit sind echt komische Preise am Start.
Ich hatte die Ergon Griffe vor nem knappen Jahr für jeweils nen 10er dort geordert. 3 Paar...

Für 18€ + Mega-Porto lohnt das nicht mehr.


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

f00f schrieb:


> Alte Version vom DB Inline. Soll öfter mal Probleme mit den Dichtungen machen. Also eher was für Leute, die wissen auf was sie sich einlassen oder Mutige
> 
> Cane Creek DBAir Inline 200x57mm für 199,99€ 136,99€inkl. Versand mit Code JAN19:
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/cane-creek-dbair-inline-hinterbaudampfer/rp-prod161737
> ...



Wäre ja echt nice, wenn ich wenigstens den alten Dämpfer geliefert bekommen hätte.. gerade kam das paket. Korrekte rechnung dabei.. aufkleber auf der Verpackung.. alles stimmt.. aber Inhalt:



 

Hab direkt angerufen.. soll bilder per mail einschicken etc..
da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## un..inc (23. Januar 2019)

Alter...
Richtig mies...
Das ist doch ein Canyon-Vorbau, oder?! Verticken die das überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

kein plan.. Absender is auch wiggle (lager) in Niederaula..


----------



## mikefize (23. Januar 2019)

Hahahaha, tschuldigung aber das ist ja mal echt geil 

Hoffe natürlich du bekommst deinen Dämpfer noch ohne viel Rumärgern.


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

Ich vermute ich werde keinen Dämpfer mehr bekommen. der ist ausverkauft und in den FAQ lese ich gerade:



> *5. Was muss ich tun, wenn ich falsche Artikel in meiner Bestellung habe?*
> Es tut uns leid, dass das Inhalt Ihrer Bestellung nicht wie erwartet aufgetaucht haben. Wenn etwas von Ihrer Bestellung fehlt, kann es sein, dass wir die Lieferung teilen musste, und der nächste Beitrag wird die verbleibenden Teile liefern.
> 
> Wenn wir ein Artikel an Sie versendet haben, die anders was auf der Rechnung aufgeführt ist, werden wir den Betrag und Ihre Versandkosten für die Rücksendung erstatten.



Wird wohl Geld zurück und dann keinen Artikel. Tolle Wurst. Die Nummer riecht schon ein wenig seltsam..


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Januar 2019)

Kenne ich leider auch von denen.
Komplette Bremsen bestellt es kam ein Luftpolsterumschlag mit einer! Bremsscheibe, also reklamiert und retourniert. 
Geld gab es nicht zurück, auch PayPal lehnte ab, erst ein eingeschalteter Anwalt hat geholfen und ich habe nach fast 6 Monaten mein Geld erstattet bekommen .
Nie wieder.
Ein Kollege genauso, nur hat der sein Geld nach 4 Wochen zurück bekommen.


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

oha.. da kommt Freude auf.
Da ich die Verpackung schon etwas seltsam fand, hab ich auch schon vor dem Öffnen Fotos gemacht.

Ich hätte wohl ein Video machen sollen =(


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Januar 2019)

steht nicht das tatsächliche Gewicht auf der Verpackung - der Vorbau sollte doch um einiges leichter sein als der Dämpfer!


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

japp, es steht drauf 0,55kg
hab das ganze gerade mal gewogen und komme auf keine 0,15kg

Meine Laune ist gerade dezent im Keller


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Januar 2019)

oh, das ist schlecht ....


----------



## Phi-Me (23. Januar 2019)

Hatte das bei denen auch schon. Klamotten bestellt, falsche Ware gekommen und dann einige Mails bis ich eeendlich nen Retourenschein bekommen habe. Geld kam dann aber relativ prompt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

naja.. Mail mit Bildern ist an CRC raus. und ich hab grad mal bei Paypal angerufen um zu erfragen wie der ideale Ablauf ist, sollte sich CRC weigern.
Man sagte mir, dass das relevante wohl ist, dass aus der Paypalzahlung hervorgeht, um welchen Artikel es sich handelt. Das ist bei mir der Fall. Kein Plan ob das davon abhängig ist ob man mehrere Artikel hat oder ob man einen Account bei CRC hat oder sonstwas. Ich hab direkte Paypalzahlung gemacht ohne account und nur einen artikel.

Bleibt also erst mal nur abwarten und ärgern..


----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2019)

Es soll ja Leute geben, die bestellen etwas und "retournieren" dann irgendwelchen alten Scheiß in der OVP. Besonders beliebt ist das zB bei Grafikkarten, weil das Personal bei der Prüfung den Unterschied nicht erkennt. Oder es findet gar keine Prüfung statt, weil der Verlust durch Betrügereien weniger kostet als die Person, die das verhindert.

Es liegt also nicht immer am Shop. Manchmal ist es einfach das Arschloch, das genau den Artikel vorher schon mal bestellt hat.

/EDIT: wie der weitere Verlauf des Threads zeigt, ist offensichtlich doch der Shop der Arsch


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Januar 2019)

Tja, nur darf man retournierte Artikel im Shop nicht als Neuware verkaufen! Was du beschreibst habe ich auch schon erlebt - bei Amazon Warehousedeals - Rückläufer Ergongriffe Zustand "wie Neu" ca. 20% günstiger. Angekommen sind abgeranzte Ergongriffe - da hat irgend ein A*** neue bestellt und seine abgewichsten griffe einfach retourniert und Amazon hat das nicht gecheckt.

Was halt merkwürdig bei diesem Fall ist das das korrekte Gewicht auf dem Versandaufkleber, dieses Gewicht wird imho ermittelt wenn das Paketstück auf die Reise geht - also nachdem der Artikel verpackt wird wird das ganze Paket nochmal gewogen.

Könnte mir vorstellen die Aufkleber wurde vertauscht und irgendwer freut sich jetzt über den Dämpfer anstelle des Vorbaus....


----------



## mikefize (23. Januar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es soll ja Leute geben, die bestellen etwas und "retournieren" dann irgendwelchen alten Scheiß in der OVP. Besonders beliebt ist das zB bei Grafikkarten, weil das Personal bei der Prüfung den Unterschied nicht erkennt. Oder es findet gar keine Prüfung statt, weil der Verlust durch Betrügereien weniger kostet als die Person, die das verhindert.
> 
> Es liegt also nicht immer am Shop. Manchmal ist es einfach das Arschloch, das genau den Artikel vorher schon mal bestellt hat.



Ein Freund von mir arbeitet in der Logistik eines großen Outdoor Onlineshops. Der erzählt teilweise Sachen, das glaubt man nicht. Manche Leute sind so unfassbar dreist.

Unheimlich beliebt ist es demnach auch, ein paar Schuhe in zwei Größen zu bestellen, jeweils einen zu behalten und das ungleiche Paar zurückzuschicken. Kommt wohl regelmäßig vor.
Letztens hat wohl jemand ein hochwertiges Messer retourniert und in die Verpackung ein benutztes (!), nicht gereinigtes (!) Küchenmesser gelegt...


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

Der Vorbau lag in einer eigenen Luftpolsterfolie, die wiederrum in der Luftpolsterversandtasche lag. Das Label auf der Luftpolsterfolie sagt auch Dämpfer und diese war nicht extra nochmal verklebt.
Das mit dem Gewicht ist in der tat sehr seltsam.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie das abläuft mit Dingen aus UK. Es steht als Absender drauf:
Wiggle ltd
P.O.Box 2666
Schlitzer Str. 50
36243 Niederaula

Der DHL Aufkleber hat auch das Logo von CRC. Mir scheint hier ein Lager in Deutschland zu sein? Oder wird das aus UK an die Adresse gesammelt versendet und dann dort nochmal einzeln weiter versendet? Es widerstrebt mir eigentlich, sofort an das schlechte im Menschen zu denken. Aber mir scheint, irgendwer in der Versandkette hat den Artikel eigenmächtig getauscht.


----------



## rapidrabbit (23. Januar 2019)

Sicher im Lager falsch hinterlegt und bei neuer Bestellung wird natürlich der falsche Artikel verschickt. Und wie oben schon geschrieben hat nun jemand anderer den Dämpfer bekommen bzw. liegt der noch im Lager. Das wäre dann auch für CRC einfacher zu kontrollieren.

Jedenfalls schon öfter dort bestellt und immer ohne Probleme. Auch bei Retouren, die aber immer etwas dauern können. (ca. 2 Wochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Januar 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Unheimlich beliebt ist es demnach auch, ein paar Schuhe in zwei Größen zu bestellen, jeweils einen zu behalten und das ungleiche Paar zurückzuschicken. Kommt wohl regelmäßig vor.


Das erklärt auch, warum ich mal zwei unterschiedlich große Schuhe in einem Karton von Amazon bekommen hab. Die Scherereien mit der Retoure hatte ich dann an der Backe... Nach einem klärenden Gespräch mit dem Support hatte ich mein Geld und das paar Schuhe zurück. Da Amazon nicht mehr wollte, hat die Caritas ein paar neue Schuhe bekommen.


demlak schrieb:


> Der DHL Aufkleber hat auch das Logo von CRC. Mir scheint hier ein Lager in Deutschland zu sein? Oder wird das aus UK an die Adresse gesammelt versendet und dann dort nochmal einzeln weiterversEs wiederstrebt mir eigentlich, sofort an das schlechte im Menschen zu denken. Aber mir scheint, irgendwer in der Versandkette hat den Artikel eigenmächtig getauscht.


In Niederaula ist ein internationales Paketzentrum von DHL. Wiggle/CRC hat mit denen einen Deal und schickt das Zeug gesammelt dort hin. Den Rest erledigt DHL als Dienstleistung. Kann auch sein, dass die dort Lagerkapazitäten angemietet haben.


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

joa.. erst mal abwarten. ich werde berichten =)

Weiß jemand zufällig wie das mit Vertragsrecht drüben in Sachen "Nachbesserung" etc. ist? Hab ich "rechte" nicht nur Geld sondern den Artikel oder einen höherwertigen zu bekommen?


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Der Vorbau lag in einer eigenen Luftpolsterfolie, die wiederrum in der Luftpolsterversandtasche lag. Das Label auf der Luftpolsterfolie sagt auch Dämpfer und diese war nicht extra nochmal verklebt.
> Das mit dem Gewicht ist in der tat sehr seltsam.
> 
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie das abläuft mit Dingen aus UK. Es steht als Absender drauf:
> ...


 
wiggle hat ein deutsches Lager. CRC gehört zur Wiggle.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> joa.. erst mal abwarten. ich werde berichten =)
> 
> Weiß jemand zufällig wie das mit Vertragsrecht drüben in Sachen "Nachbesserung" etc. ist? Hab ich "rechte" nicht nur Geld sondern den Artikel oder einen höherwertigen zu bekommen?



Ich habe deren AGB nicht gelesen, normalerweise sind sie dazu nicht verpflichtet.  Bei Nichterfüllung heißt es zurück Erstattung der gegenseitig geleisteten Aufwendungen.. Also Geld zurück und nix Dämpfer.


----------



## PatSiebi (23. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> japp, es steht drauf 0,55kg
> hab das ganze gerade mal gewogen und komme auf keine 0,15kg
> 
> Meine Laune ist gerade dezent im Keller



Das Gewicht auf dem Versandaufkleber wird denke ich vom System anhand der Artikeldaten errechnet. Zumindest ist es bei meinem Arbeitgeber in der Logistik so. Bei dem Versandlager wird dann das Paket gar nicht gewogen. Daher nicht ungewöhnlich, dass das angegebene Gewicht nicht stimmt.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Januar 2019)

.... aber wird es nicht beim Logistikunternehmen nicht auch nochmal gewogen? Die müssen ja anhand der tatsächlichen Gewichtsangabe mit den Packstücken arbeiten?


----------



## PatSiebi (23. Januar 2019)

Das könnte sein, aber da weiß ich nicht wo das (wenn überhaupt) vermerkt wird. Das Gewicht auf dem Etikett kommt jedenfalls direkt bei der Erstellung mit drauf, noch bevor z.B. DHL überhaupt das Paket verladen hat.


----------



## null-2wo (23. Januar 2019)

nicht zwangsweise. bei unserem logostikdienstleister kosten alle pakete bis 32kg dasselbe. also werden 98% der pakete gar nicht gewogen, sindern es stehen pauschal 1,0 kg drauf


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Januar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> nicht zwangsweise. bei unserem logostikdienstleister kosten alle pakete bis 32kg dasselbe. also werden 98% der pakete gar nicht gewogen, sindern es stehen pauschal 1,0 kg drauf



so ähnlich habe ich mir das gedacht, alles andere wäre ein viel zu großer Aufwand für Standardpakete.


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2019)

Update zur RCZ-Marzocchi:
Im Karton samt allem Zubehör (Pumpe, Kralle usw)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (23. Januar 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Alter...
> Richtig mies...
> Das ist doch ein Canyon-Vorbau, oder?! Verticken die das überhaupt?



Das da ausgerechnet ein Canyon Vorbau drin war, zeigt doch das es Betrug vom letzten Kunden gewesen sein muss, der das Ding mit „Widerrufsrecht“ retourniert hat. Ich hoffe CRC kann den Kunden ausfindig machen und dem das Handwerk legen. Würde uns ehrlichen Käufern weiterhelfen. Diese Masche scheint aber aktuell sehr beliebt zu sein, leider.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Januar 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Das da ausgerechnet ein Canyon Vorbau drin war, zeigt doch das es Betrug vom letzten Kunden gewesen sein muss, der das Ding mit „Widerrufsrecht“ retourniert hat. Ich hoffe CRC kann den Kunden ausfindig machen und dem das Handwerk legen. Würde uns ehrlichen Käufern weiterhelfen. Diese Masche scheint aber aktuell sehr beliebt zu sein, leider.


der Aufwand ist viel zu Groß.

Ich habe vor kurzem einen Bericht zu Amazon und Co gesehen. Da ging es um Gebrauchtgüter spenden.und Retouren.
der Chef vom L-Lager meinte, an sich wäre das kein Problem Rückläufer zu spenden, aber dann müsste  man es versteuern.
Ein Großteil der Kundenrückläufer landet so im Container, da die Wiederaufnahme in Lager zu teuer/aufwändig ist.


----------



## Phi-Me (23. Januar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Update zur RCZ-Marzocchi:
> Im Karton samt allem Zubehör (Pumpe, Kralle usw)


Bei mir ähnlich. Zusätzlicher Satz Decals, etc. Schöne Sache!


----------



## ykcor (23. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht für den Ein oder Anderen hier interessant:

https://www.trickstuff-shop.de/epages/TrickstuffGmbH44313886.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Categories/Bremsscheiben/"Dächle-Disc UL"


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Das da ausgerechnet ein Canyon Vorbau drin war, zeigt doch das es Betrug vom letzten Kunden gewesen sein muss, der das Ding mit „Widerrufsrecht“ retourniert hat. Ich hoffe CRC kann den Kunden ausfindig machen und dem das Handwerk legen. Würde uns ehrlichen Käufern weiterhelfen. Diese Masche scheint aber aktuell sehr beliebt zu sein, leider.


Was etwas seltsam ist, ist auch, dass der Vorbau nicht komplett ist. Es fehlt die Klemmung für den Lenker komplett.
Da kam mir gerade der Gedanke, dass evtl. der Person, die bei DHL in Niederaula die Dinger vom Container dann umpackt für die einzelnen Kunden, evtl. mehrere Sachen vom Tisch/aus dem Karton/etc. gefallen sein könnten. Und beim wieder vom Boden aufheben einfach in irgendwelche Tüten gesteckt hat. 

Es bleibt spannend =)


----------



## aibeekey (23. Januar 2019)

Ich werde meinen DB Inline gleich nach der Arbeit von der Post holen. Gewicht laut Post-App: 200g

Na sauber....

Das seltsame: ich hab noch eine zweite Sendung in der App die aber nie abgeholt/aufgegeben wurde und 450g wiegt. Letztere würde eher zum Dämpfer passen...

200g Sendung wurde 12:irgendwas Uhr erstellt.
450g Sendung 11:41 Uhr direkt nach meiner Bestellung.

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

Hast du zufällig einen Vorbau bestellt? =) Frage für einen Freund *räusper*


----------



## dirk75 (23. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> joa.. erst mal abwarten. ich werde berichten =)
> 
> Weiß jemand zufällig wie das mit Vertragsrecht drüben in Sachen "Nachbesserung" etc. ist? Hab ich "rechte" nicht nur Geld sondern den Artikel oder einen höherwertigen zu bekommen?




Hatte auch schon zweimal das Vergnügen einer Falschlieferung seitens CRC, Kundenservice angeschrieben ( geht auch deutsch) schicken online ne Paketmarke zu und dann ging das ganz problemlos mit der Retoure.
Dauert nur etwas bis das Geld wieder eintrifft --- ca.2 Wochen.


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

kompetenzcluster..


> Thanks for your email.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you have received an incorrect item from us.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (23. Januar 2019)




----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

im ernst? du hast ebenfalls den vorbau geschickt bekommen?


----------



## aibeekey (23. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> im ernst? du hast ebenfalls den vorbau geschickt bekommen?



Ich gehe nun schwer davon aus, dass den noch ein paar mehr Leute bekommen werden 

Naja, immerhin sollte die Rücksendung dann keine Probleme machen.


----------



## demlak (23. Januar 2019)

mir fällt ein stein vom herzen.. und ich kringel mich grad vor lachen =)

nur schade, dass ich das dämpfer-schnäpchen nicht bekomme.


----------



## hardtails (23. Januar 2019)

Ich kann euch beruhigen. 
Mein Paket kam heute. Hatte 20 Vorbauten bestellt. 
Hab 20 Dämpfer geliefert bekommen. 

Sind also gut und sicher angekommen, Keine Sorge. 
Und da ich ein netter Mensch bin: selber rpeis wie CRC plus 30€ Handlingpauschale


----------



## aibeekey (23. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Und da ich ein netter Mensch bin: selber rpeis wie CRC plus 30€ Handlingpauschale



Okay, wo soll ich den Vorbau hinschicken und wie möchtest du bezahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (23. Januar 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> Letztens hat wohl jemand ein hochwertiges Messer retourniert und in die Verpackung ein benutztes (!), nicht gereinigtes (!) Küchenmesser gelegt...



Dann sollte man sich also auch nicht wundern, wenn man ein Highend Carbon Bike bestellt und ein altes Jugendrad geliefert bekommt. Ja ich weiss sowas kauft man normalerweise im Fachhandel vor Ort.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Januar 2019)

marx. schrieb:


>


What the hell...
Was geht denn bei denen ab? Haben die ihre Logistik der englischen Politik angepasst?


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. Januar 2019)

wie bei mir und meinem Kollegen damals, wir haben beide die gleichen Bremsen bestellt, am gleichen Tag, nur unterschiedliche Anschriften (logisch) und haben dann exakt den gleichen sch....   (die eine Bremsscheibe jeweils) geschickt bekommen, Retoure war kein Problem nur die Rückzahlung wurde, bei mir zumindest verweigert.


----------



## AnAx (23. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand Interesse an der S2210 von CRC? Hab eine bestellt, aber aktuell eigentlich keine konkrete Verwendung dafür


----------



## Benny42 (23. Januar 2019)

170 oder 175 er Kurbellänge?


----------



## AnAx (23. Januar 2019)

170


----------



## slowbeat (23. Januar 2019)

Kostenpunkt?


----------



## AnAx (23. Januar 2019)

Beim Zurückschicken bekäme ich 110,- wieder abzgl. 2€ Versand. Also 108,- zzgl. Versand (dürften 5€ mit DHL sein). Weiteres bitte per PN


----------



## Benny42 (23. Januar 2019)

O.K., die habe ich selbst von CRC. Ne 175er hätte ich aber noch genommen. Finde die Kurbel echt Top, auch optisch und Gewicht passt auch.


----------



## Ghoste (23. Januar 2019)

AnAx schrieb:


> Beim Zurückschicken bekäme ich 110,- wieder abzgl. 2€ Versand. Also 108,- zzgl. Versand (dürften 5€ mit DHL sein). Weiteres bitte per PN





Benny42 schrieb:


> O.K., die habe ich selbst von CRC. Ne 175er hätte ich aber noch genommen. Finde die Kurbel echt Top, auch optisch und Gewicht passt auch.





slowbeat schrieb:


> Kostenpunkt?



Pass bloß auf, dass du dann keinen Vorbau geschickt bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (24. Januar 2019)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1219369-marzocchi-neu-053-s3c2r-dampfer-in-216x63

Jetzt fängt die scheiße mit dem weiterverkaufen und ordentlich Reibach machen an  . Hätte den Dämpfer gern für den Kurs gekauft und dann auch genutzt. Leider haben solche leute direkt alle bestände weg gekauft. Nervt!


----------



## hasardeur (24. Januar 2019)

Da Du den EK zu kennen meinst (sofern das ein RCZ Exemplar ist), kennst Du doch die "Marge" und damit den Verhandlungsspielraum. Also frag doch, was geht.
Bei mir war es noch blöder gelaufen. Durch einen Fehler im Webshop habe ich den Dämpfer nicht bekommen (Zahlung abgeschlossen, Warenkorb noch gefüllt). So what - davon geht die Welt nicht unter und alle unsere Räder haben Dämpfer (bis auf die HT).


----------



## toastet (24. Januar 2019)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1219369-marzocchi-neu-053-s3c2r-dampfer-in-216x63
> 
> Jetzt fängt die scheiße mit dem weiterverkaufen und ordentlich Reibach machen an  . Hätte den Dämpfer gern für den Kurs gekauft und dann auch genutzt. Leider haben solche leute direkt alle bestände weg gekauft. Nervt!



Schreib ihm das mit dem Originalpreis doch gleich bei "Frage stellen" unten rein 

Ja es ist Mist, aber kann doch auch einfach mal gönnen. Zum aufgerufenen Preis wird das Teil ja eh nicht weggehen und wenn du es haben willst schreib ihm halt einfach, dass du ja seinen vermeintlichen EK kennst und ob man sich da einigen kann. Ggf. ist der Dämpfer ja auch gar nicht aus der Aktion...


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Januar 2019)

Oder frag ganz gewieft nach der Originalrechnung zwecks Gewährleistung/Garantie.


----------



## isartrails (24. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch beruhigen.
> Mein Paket kam heute. Hatte 20 Vorbauten bestellt.
> Hab 20 Dämpfer geliefert bekommen.


Is'n Aprilscherz. Wer bestellt schon 20 Vorbauten...?


----------



## hardtails (24. Januar 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Is'n Aprilscherz. Wer bestellt schon 20 Vorbauten...?


----------



## isartrails (24. Januar 2019)

Entschuldige, dass ich versucht habe, lustig zu sein.
Ich werde mich umgehend hier abmelden und überlasse dir das Feld.


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Januar 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Is'n Aprilscherz. Wer bestellt schon 20 Vorbauten...?



wo ist das popcor ?


----------



## wirme (24. Januar 2019)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Laufrädern von Superstar Components für 126 €:


      ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> DMR VAULT  Pedal für 84,99
> 
> bei Bike24.de



Ich würde die nicht mehr kaufen. Irgendwie hatten die letzten beiden Paare, welche ich gekauft hatte, sehr schnell Lagerspiel, welches dann nicht mehr wegzubekommen war. Jetzt fahr ich die von One Up. Kosten die Hälfte und halten auch gut.


----------



## hardtails (24. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich würde die nicht mehr kaufen. Irgendwie hatten die letzten beiden Paare, welche ich gekauft hatte, sehr schnell Lagerspiel, welches dann nicht mehr wegzubekommen war. Jetzt fahr ich die von One Up. Kosten die Hälfte und halten auch gut.


Definiere Mal sehr schnell in km oder hm bitte


----------



## bobons (24. Januar 2019)

chantre72 schrieb:


> XT Bremse für 50,99€ bei RCZ mit Code *RCZRRS
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/shiman...m-w-o-disc-l-1600mm-black-kt785bsrxrx160.html*



Das ist die Trekkingrad-Version. Die 3-Finger-Hebel sollten sich aber tauschen lassen, falls Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich würde die nicht mehr kaufen. Irgendwie hatten die letzten beiden Paare, welche ich gekauft hatte, sehr schnell Lagerspiel, welches dann nicht mehr wegzubekommen war. Jetzt fahr ich die von One Up. Kosten die Hälfte und halten auch gut.


wenn es nicht mehr wegzubekommen war, muss ja irgendwas passiert sein oder es muss ein Montagsexemplar gewesen sein. Die meisten anderen haben solche Erfahrungen gerade mit dem Vault ja anscheinend nicht gemacht.
Hast du mal einen heftigen Aufsetzer gehabt oder etwas ähnliches?
Ich halte das Schnäppchen oben für sehr attraktiv, wenn jemand gerade eine solides Flatpedal sucht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Definiere Mal sehr schnell in km oder hm bitte


Drei Monate ohne Steineinschlag und 3x die Woche fahren.


----------



## jonalisa (24. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Drei Monate ohne Steineinschlag und 3x die Woche fahren.


Wobei du dazu sagen musst, dass du auch Trial fährst.
Wie sanft du dabei die Bewegungsabläufe machst, spielt sicherlich auch eine Rolle. Dein Gewicht evtl auch. Soll keine Beleidigung sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2019)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wobei du dazu sagen musst, dass du auch Trial fährst.
> Wie sanft du dabei die Bewegungsabläufe machst, spielt sicherlich auch eine Rolle. Dein Gewicht evtl auch. Soll keine Beleidigung sein


Klar. Trial sollte aber kein Problem sein für solche Pedale, wenn sie beim Downhill auch halten sollen und die Vault. Auf den Pedalen, auf welche ich mich beziehe, bin ich kein Trial gefahren.


----------



## veraono (24. Januar 2019)

Falls sichnoch jemand an die 27,2/125mm TranzX Variostützen bei RCZ erinnert :


veraono schrieb:


> Für Alle die auch auf der Suche nach einer Variostütze in 27,2 mit etwas mehr Verstellweg sind:
> 
> Die Auflösung gibts hier :


Hier nochmal das Ergebnis meiner expliziten Nachfrage vor Bestellung :


> dear sir
> thank you for your mail
> as mentionned on the website, the
> Diameter: 27.2mm
> ...


War ja irgendwie klar,  dass das eine andere Stütze wird wie versprochen (wäre auch einfach zu schön gewesen um wahr zu sein)


> Dear Sir,
> We have a problem with your order: the supplier send us the
> TRANZX_SEATPOST_272_390_125_BK_OLP in 27.2x400mm Travel 105mm instead of
> 27.2x390mm Travel 125mm. So please confirm if you want this model or if
> ...


----------



## Kraksler (24. Januar 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Klar. Trial sollte aber kein Problem sein für solche Pedale, wenn sie beim Downhill auch halten sollen und die Vault. Auf den Pedalen, auf welche ich mich beziehe, bin ich kein Trial gefahren.


Meine Vault haben bisher 2000 km runter und noch kein Lagerspiel.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Januar 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Das ist die Trekkingrad-Version. Die 3-Finger-Hebel sollten sich aber tauschen lassen, falls Bedarf besteht.


nicht unbedingt Bedarf, sind perfekt für gripshift-fans (Hebel lang genug).


----------



## Risiko (25. Januar 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von der Laufrädern von Superstar Components für 126 €:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 818654 Anhang anzeigen 818655 Anhang anzeigen 818656 Anhang anzeigen 818657 Anhang anzeigen 818658 Anhang anzeigen 818659 ​



die übrigens im Bikemarkt hier auch für 250€ verkauft werden in größeren Mengen.


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2019)

Hä? Man darf nur 1 Bremsscheibe bestellen bei RCZ? 
Die werden langsam sonderbar.


----------



## Aldar (25. Januar 2019)

Risiko schrieb:


> die übrigens im Bikemarkt hier auch für 250€ verkauft werden in größeren Mengen.


Ich habe genau 1 paar gesehen ( aus der Aktuellen Aktion) eins in 29 und eins in 27,5, alle anderen sind älter


----------



## Aldar (25. Januar 2019)

Schade das ich gerade keinen passenden rahmen für die Superstars habe  :/


----------



## KaRe10 (25. Januar 2019)

hey, hätte jemand Interesse an einer Restrap Frame Bag Large.
habe sie bestellt, ist aber ein bisschen zu groß für meinen Rahmen...


----------



## wirme (25. Januar 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Schade das ich gerade keinen passenden rahmen für die Superstars habe  :/



Ist bei mir eigentlich für einen Spike Reifen Satz vorgesehen 

Ich überlege aber auch, ob ich für meine Frau ein anderes Bike aufbaue und die dafür nutze ? Wenn ich dann wieder rechne was die Teile kosten, sollte ich ihr eher ein Komplettrad kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (25. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Hä? Man darf nur 1 Bremsscheibe bestellen bei RCZ?
> Die werden langsam sonderbar.


Bestell doch 2 Vorbauten. Vielleicht bekommst Du dann die Bremsscheiben geliefert


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2019)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Bestell doch 2 Vorbauten. Vielleicht bekommst Du dann die Bremsscheiben geliefert


Das war CRC.


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Januar 2019)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1219369-marzocchi-neu-053-s3c2r-dampfer-in-216x63
> 
> Jetzt fängt die scheiße mit dem weiterverkaufen und ordentlich Reibach machen an  . Hätte den Dämpfer gern für den Kurs gekauft und dann auch genutzt. Leider haben solche leute direkt alle bestände weg gekauft. Nervt!


160 fürn 053 is aber immer noch n guter Preis , find ich.  Und da ich bei rcz keinen bekommen habe, bin ich hier doch noch glücklich geworden. Der Straßenpreis war doch vor dem RczBlowout um die 300 für das gute Stück von daher


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 160 fürn 053 is aber immer noch n guter Preis , find ich.  Und da ich bei rcz keinen bekommen habe, bin ich hier doch noch glücklich geworden. Der Straßenpreis war doch vor dem RczBlowout um die 300 für das gute Stück von daher



wie ist es mit Ersatzteilen, wenn er doch mal einen Service braucht?


----------



## frankZer (25. Januar 2019)

Bekommt man auch
https://marzocchi-parts.com/collections/shock-parts/compatible-53#MainContent


----------



## Risiko (25. Januar 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Ich habe genau 1 paar gesehen ( aus der Aktuellen Aktion) eins in 29 und eins in 27,5, alle anderen sind älter


Hatte den Verkäufer so verstanden, dass er mehrere LRS anbietet. Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück


----------



## Vollgut (25. Januar 2019)

flascher thread


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. Januar 2019)

Risiko schrieb:


> Hatte den Verkäufer so verstanden, dass er mehrere LRS anbietet. Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück


dann hast du mich falsch verstanden. Je nach verkauftem LRS geht der andere ins nächste Projekt. Schwanke zwischen Enduro-Hardtail in 27,5" und Trail-Fully in 29". Ich überlasse die Entscheidung dem Markt


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. Januar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Schwanke zwischen Enduro-Hardtail in 27,5" und Trail-Fully in 29".



29"-Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iLukas (25. Januar 2019)

Bei RCZ gibts gerade eine 29er 140 Yari mit Newsletter Code für 279€ (*RCZRRS)*
Lohnt sich der Umstieg von einer 2014 130 Revelation? Müsste sie demnächst zum großen Service bringen..


----------



## nosaint77 (25. Januar 2019)

iLukas schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibts gerade eine 29er 140 Yari mit Newsletter Code für 279€ (*RCZRRS)*
> Lohnt sich der Umstieg von einer 2014 130 Revelation? Müsste sie demnächst zum großen Service bringen..



Ohne die Yari wirklich zu kennen, wenn schon Upgrade, dann ne Pike. Nimm gleich eine mit Debonair, wenn du dir den Einbau nicht selbst zutraust. Ansonsten günstige Pike schießen und Debonair-Upgradekit für ~40€ kaufen.


----------



## iLukas (25. Januar 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ohne die Yari wirklich zu kennen, wenn schon Upgrade, dann ne Pike. Nimm gleich eine mit Debonair, wenn du dir den Einbau nicht selbst zutraust. Ansonsten günstige Pike schießen und Debonair-Upgradekit für ~40€ kaufen.


Das wird halt dann nochmal 15-200€ kostspieliger...


----------



## nosaint77 (25. Januar 2019)

iLukas schrieb:


> Das wird halt dann nochmal 15-200€ kostspieliger...



Ich weiß. Als Backup taugt die Yari sicher, aber als Upgrade würde ich sie nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Gibt aber auch Leute die bei Drittanbieter Upgradekits kaufen um die Yari auf Pike-Niveau zu bringen. Dieses Upgrade kostet dich am Ende auch soviel wie ne Pike, aber du kannst die Kosten splitten.

Edith sagt: es gibt auch eine Debonair Kartusche von SRAM. Am besten mal Tests und Meinungen einholen, was Pike vs. Yari betrifft. Debonair ist aber definitiv Pflicht, hab mir das Upgrade selber gegönnt und es gehört zu meinen Top5 was ich am Bike geändert habe.


----------



## Kraksler (25. Januar 2019)

iLukas schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Umstieg von einer 2014 130 Revelation?.


Beachte nur , das die Yari eine Boostgabel ist.
Mein Stumpi von 2014 hat noch eine Nonboost Revelation drin. 
Sonst passt Dein VR nicht!!!


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Januar 2019)

Yari-->Lyrik
Revelation-->Pike (ab 2018 glaub ich)
jeweils gleiches Chassi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iLukas (25. Januar 2019)

Danke euch! Dann werde ich vorerst bei meiner Revelation bleiben und irgendwann mal vlt in dickere Standrohre und mehr Federweg investieren


----------



## null-2wo (25. Januar 2019)

die yari ist steifer als die rev. was hastn du? ne yari rc ist ne schöne brot-und-butter-gabel.


----------



## iLukas (26. Januar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> die yari ist steifer als die rev. was hastn du? ne yari rc ist ne schöne brot-und-butter-gabel.


Ist das so? Meine Revelation ist zwar relativ leicht, hat aber nur 32mm standrohre


----------



## null-2wo (26. Januar 2019)

leichter and die rev ist sie sicher nicht. dafür kommt die yari mit 35mm standrohren, das gleiche chassis wie die lyrik. deswegen kannst du sie auch mit lyrik-teilen tunen. 

die rev ist für 2019 auf 35mm gewachsen und teilt sich das chassis mit der pike. die haben aber dünnere wandstärken und sind deswegen leichter, aber auch weniger steif.

wie gesagt  die yari R ist schon ziemlich basic. Die RC funktioniert aber ganz ordentlich.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Januar 2019)

Die Yari ist definitiv besser als die Rev. Mit dem Dämpfungs-Upgrade von Fahrradfahrwerk, bekommt man auch eine prima Dämpfung hin, die nicht viel kostet. Aber auch sonst ist die Dämpfung besser, als die der Rev. Das Debon Air Upgrade der Luftfeder kann man auch in die Yari bauen, die ist auf der Seite baugleich mit der Lyrik. Bleibt nur Boost.


----------



## bs99 (26. Januar 2019)

Das Dämpfungsupgrade kostet über 200,g und macht somit finanziell nur Sinn wenn die Yari schon vorhanden ist.
Sonst kann man sich gleich eine Gabel mit ordentlich funktionierender Dämpfung kaufen.
Kommt drauf an welche Revelation (Dämpfung) schon vorhanden ist, ein Upgrade ist die Yari nur von der Steifigkeit her. 


hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Yari ist definitiv besser als die Rev. Mit dem Dämpfungs-Upgrade von Fahrradfahrwerk, bekommt man auch eine prima Dämpfung hin, die nicht viel kostet. Aber auch sonst ist die Dämpfung besser, als die der Rev. Das Debon Air Upgrade der Luftfeder kann man auch in die Yari bauen, die ist auf der Seite baugleich mit der Lyrik. Bleibt nur Boost.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Januar 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Das Dämpfungsupgrade kostet über 200,g und macht somit finanziell nur Sinn wenn die Yari schon vorhanden ist.
> Sonst kann man sich gleich eine Gabel mit ordentlich funktionierender Dämpfung kaufen.
> Kommt drauf an welche Revelation (Dämpfung) schon vorhanden ist, ein Upgrade ist die Yari nur von der Steifigkeit her.


Yari outofthebox unfahrbar vong Dämpfung her, das Forum hat gesprochen.
@iLukas 
Wenn dir die 32er Revelation zu weich ist, hol dir die Yari, und fahr die erstmal!
Den Debonairshaft kannste für 40 nachrüsten( es gibt Leute, die finden den Scheiße,jaja)
Und ob du ne Tuningkartusche brauchst, kannste ja immer noch entscheiden, wenn du den Eindruck hast das dir was fehlt


----------



## Bierliebhaber (26. Januar 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Das Dämpfungsupgrade kostet über 200,g und macht somit finanziell nur Sinn wenn die Yari schon vorhanden ist.
> Sonst kann man sich gleich eine Gabel mit ordentlich funktionierender Dämpfung kaufen.
> Kommt drauf an welche Revelation (Dämpfung) schon vorhanden ist, ein Upgrade ist die Yari nur von der Steifigkeit her.



Die MST-Dämpfung ist besser als die Charger oder die Charger 2. Arme werden viel weniger müde, einfach mal fahren statt sich ein Urteil erlauben, dass man eigentlich nicht fällen kann. Wenn man ein Lyrik-Chassis mit einer Top-Dämpfung für weniger bekommt, warum dann was anderes als die Yari kaufen?


----------



## hasardeur (26. Januar 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Das Dämpfungsupgrade kostet über 200,g und macht somit finanziell nur Sinn wenn die Yari schon vorhanden ist.
> Sonst kann man sich gleich eine Gabel mit ordentlich funktionierender Dämpfung kaufen.
> Kommt drauf an welche Revelation (Dämpfung) schon vorhanden ist, ein Upgrade ist die Yari nur von der Steifigkeit her.



Ich spreche nicht von der MST Kartusche sondern von der speziellen Druckstufe für das offene Ölbad der Yari, die durch den User und AWK Entwickler chickadeehill entwickelt wurde. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, liegt die preislich unter 100€.


----------



## Steefan (26. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> RCZ? Die werden langsam sonderbar.



In der Tat, nen SB6C-Frame für 1.600,-- ist tatsächlich sonderbar... bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (26. Januar 2019)

Hast dir nen Rahmen gegönnt?
Wie ist es mit der Reifenfreiheit am HR?


----------



## Steefan (26. Januar 2019)

2.5 bei 12x148


----------



## bs99 (26. Januar 2019)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Die MST-Dämpfung ist besser als die Charger oder die Charger 2. Arme werden viel weniger müde, einfach mal fahren statt sich ein Urteil erlauben, dass man eigentlich nicht fällen kann. Wenn man ein Lyrik-Chassis mit einer Top-Dämpfung für weniger bekommt, warum dann was anderes als die Yari kaufen?


Ich bin sowohl Yari RC als auch Lyrik RCT3 gefahren und hatte auch schon eine von Mario gemachte Boxxer. Das Tuning behebt zwar das grottige Ansprechverhalten der RC, die Kennlinie der Luftfeder ist aber trotzdem nicht ideal, also müsste man auch noch ein AWK System installieren. 
Dann bin ich bei deutlich über 400,- Investition. 
Wenn man die Yari verkauft bzw extra kaufen müsst,  kann ich auch schon eine Selva oder Dvo Diamond besorgen, für die ich mich entscheiden habe, da sieht eine Lyrik/Yari nur mit vollem Tuning Land dagegen... 


hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht von der MST Kartusche sondern von der speziellen Druckstufe für das offene Ölbad der Yari, die durch den User und AWK Entwickler chickadeehill entwickelt wurde. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, liegt die preislich unter 100€.


120,- zzgl Versand und Einbau, und die mittelprächtige Kennlinie und Zug stufe bleibt.
Nicht wirklich eine Option.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (26. Januar 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> In der Tat, nen SB6C-Frame für 1.600,-- ist tatsächlich sonderbar... bin gespannt.



Naja bei der Geo und nem bereits vorgestellten Nachfolger eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die letzten Bestände richtig günstig hergehen. Xl mit 452 reach bei 52er sattelrohr ist halt auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß...


----------



## Steefan (26. Januar 2019)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Naja bei der Geo



Da seh ich mal großzügig drüber hinweg


----------



## Bierliebhaber (26. Januar 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Ich bin sowohl Yari RC als auch Lyrik RCT3 gefahren und hatte auch schon eine von Mario gemachte Boxxer. Das Tuning behebt zwar das grottige Ansprechverhalten der RC, die Kennlinie der Luftfeder ist aber trotzdem nicht ideal, also müsste man auch noch ein AWK System installieren.
> Dann bin ich bei deutlich über 400,- Investition.
> Wenn man die Yari verkauft bzw extra kaufen müsst,  kann ich auch schon eine Selva oder Dvo Diamond besorgen, für die ich mich entscheiden habe, da sieht eine Lyrik/Yari nur mit vollem Tuning Land dagegen...
> 
> ...



Die Selva ist ok, die DVO hat Schwächen in der Highspeed-Druckstufe, mir war sie zu undefiniert ohne was daran zu machen. Konkurrenz zu ner gemachten MST Yari mit Debon-Air Kit, was für 35 Euro lächerlich billig ist, sind die aber schon allein im preislichen Vergleich nicht. Da stehen ca. 600 Euro Straßenpreis 850-900 entgegen.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (26. Januar 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Da seh ich mal großzügig drüber hinweg



Dann freu dich deines Schnappers, schön ist das Ding


----------



## imkreisdreher (26. Januar 2019)

styleroyal schrieb:


> Die Selva ist ok, die DVO hat Schwächen in der Highspeed-Druckstufe, mir war sie zu undefiniert ohne was daran zu machen. Konkurrenz zu ner gemachten MST Yari mit Debon-Air Kit, was für 35 Euro lächerlich billig ist, sind die aber schon allein im preislichen Vergleich nicht. Da stehen ca. 600 Euro Straßenpreis 850-900 entgegen.


Fand ich auch. Als ich zur 36 mit MST gewechselt bin, war das ein sehr positiver Aha-Effekt.


----------



## michael66 (26. Januar 2019)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1219369-marzocchi-neu-053-s3c2r-dampfer-in-216x63
> 
> Jetzt fängt die scheiße mit dem weiterverkaufen und ordentlich Reibach machen an  . Hätte den Dämpfer gern für den Kurs gekauft und dann auch genutzt. Leider haben solche leute direkt alle bestände weg gekauft. Nervt!


Ich hab mal eine Frage dazu da ich das Angebot bei RCZ nicht gesehen habe wurde der Dämpfer da echt für 100€ verkauft?Ich interessiere mich auch für den Dämpfer,aber ohne Rechnung und Garantie beim Baujahr 2016 besteht auch noch die Gefahr das ein Service möglichlicherweise nötig ist.Ich gönne
 dem Verkäufer ja einen Gewinn aber mir wäre der aufgerufene Preis unter den Umständen zu hoch .
Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (26. Januar 2019)

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/onza-citius-40tpi-mtb-reifen/rp-prod176784


Mal schauen was mir geliefert wird?


----------



## un..inc (26. Januar 2019)

michael66 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage dazu da ich das Angebot bei RCZ nicht gesehen habe wurde der Dämpfer da echt für 100€ verkauft?Ich interessiere mich auch für den Dämpfer,aber ohne Rechnung und Garantie beim Baujahr 2016 besteht auch noch die Gefahr das ein Service möglichlicherweise nötig ist.Ich gönne
> dem Verkäufer ja einen Gewinn aber mir wäre der aufgerufene Preis unter den Umständen zu hoch .
> Vielen Dank



Ja, der wurde dort für 100 verkauft.
Frag den Verkäufer dich, ob du die Originalrechnung bekommst.
Ich hab auch schon man ne Hebel vom rcz mit öffentlich Gewinn verkauft und gab die Rechnung mitgegeben. Ist meiner Meinung nach nur fair.


----------



## freetourer (26. Januar 2019)

marx. schrieb:


>





demlak schrieb:


> mir fällt ein stein vom herzen.. und ich kringel mich grad vor lachen =)
> 
> nur schade, dass ich das dämpfer-schnäpchen nicht bekomme.



Habe jetzt auch unvollständige Iridium Vorbauten zu Hause (1 Dämpfer sollte für einen Freund oder evtl. einfach als Backup sein, 1 für meine Freundin) - habt ihr bei CRC schon irgendetwas erreicht?


----------



## michael66 (26. Januar 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Ja, der wurde dort für 100 verkauft.
> Frag den Verkäufer dich, ob du die Originalrechnung bekommst.
> Ich hab auch schon man ne Hebel vom rcz mit öffentlich Gewinn verkauft und gab die Rechnung mitgegeben. Ist meiner Meinung nach nur fair.


Danke für die Info,der Verkäufer hat keine Rechnung und das finde ich bei einem neuen Dämpfer nicht so gut.
Ja klar das finde ich auch in Ordnung das man einen Gewinn bei so einem Schnäppchen machen möchte,wenn man einen fairen Preis für beide Seiten findet ist alles bestens.Naja mal schauen,300€ ist mir auf jeden Fall zu viel, unabhängig vom Kaufpreis,aufgrund von Baujahr und eventuellem Service der auch wieder aufwändig ist und zusätzlich 100€ kostet.
Vielen Dank


----------



## aibeekey (26. Januar 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch unvollständige Iridium Vorbauten zu Hause (1 Dämpfer sollte für einen Freund oder evtl. einfach als Backup sein, 1 für meine Freundin) - habt ihr bei CRC schon irgendetwas erreicht?



Rücksendelabel und Entschuldigung in der E-Mail. Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen zur Post zu gehen


----------



## Korner (26. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 12 Wochen Lieferzeit ~160€ incl Versand für DT 1700 6loch Shimanofreilauf LRS div. Varianten, RCZDT14, am Sonntag bei rcz
> 
> PS geht jetzt schon



bin dafür zu blöd ohne Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (26. Januar 2019)

Link wäre sehr hilfreich, bei mir funktionieren die Codes beim M1700er Satz nicht


----------



## Frankenracer (26. Januar 2019)

leider geht bei mir auch nichts und ich kann nicht sehen wo der Code eigegeben werden muss komme zuvor schon auf die Paypal Seite
bitte um Hilfe


----------



## univega2001 (26. Januar 2019)

den Code gibt man im Warenkorb ein. Eilig sollte man es bei den Dt 1700 Laufradsätzen aber nicht haben. Auf meinen warte ich nun schon seit dem 06.07. 2018.


----------



## imkreisdreher (26. Januar 2019)

Tschoepel schrieb:


> leider geht bei mir auch nichts und ich kann nicht sehen wo der Code eigegeben werden muss komme zuvor schon auf die Paypal Seite
> bitte um Hilfe


Im Warenkorb wird der Code eingegeben.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Januar 2019)

In der Vielzahl DT LRS bei rcz geht es NUR um die von mir beschriebenen NICHT 2019 und nicht Centerlock.


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2019)

Sind halt dann echt schon ausverkauft


----------



## Kraksler (26. Januar 2019)

univega2001 schrieb:


> den Code gibt man im Warenkorb ein. Eilig sollte man es bei den Dt 1700 Laufradsätzen aber nicht haben. Auf meinen warte ich nun schon seit dem 06.07. 2018.


Meinste der kommt noch?
Nicht wirklich, oder??!!


----------



## demlak (26. Januar 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch unvollständige Iridium Vorbauten zu Hause (1 Dämpfer sollte für einen Freund oder evtl. einfach als Backup sein, 1 für meine Freundin) - habt ihr bei CRC schon irgendetwas erreicht?





marx. schrieb:


> Rücksendelabel und Entschuldigung in der E-Mail. Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen zur Post zu gehen



Hier ebenso. Bin aber noch in London und kann mich erst nächsten Monat drum kümmern.

Ich verstehe noch immer nicht, warum der unvollständige Vorbau den Barcode-Aufkleber vom Dämpfer hatte..


----------



## univega2001 (26. Januar 2019)

@Kraksler,
doch, doch der kommt schon noch. Ist halt RCZ! Bin vor zwei Wochen angeschrieben worden ob ich stornieren  oder noch warten will. Ich habe bis jetzt noch alles von RCZ bekommen, manchmal früher - manchmal später. Wie gegesagt RCZ ist halt ein kein normaler Bikeladen!


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Hier ebenso. Bin aber noch in London und kann mich erst nächsten Monat drum kümmern.
> 
> Ich verstehe noch immer nicht, warum der unvollständige Vorbau den Barcode-Aufkleber vom Dämpfer hatte..


Na wenn du eh schon drüben bist, dann kannst du ja mal bei CRC bzw. Wiggle vorbei schauen.  (Portsmouth)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Januar 2019)

Ob die Vorbauten vom gleichen Lieferanten sind wie die X01 Kurbeln mit 34er KB, die allesamt X1 Kurbeln waren? *gg* Umtausch war am Ende problemlos bei der Kurbel. Versandkosten hab ich auch zurück bekommen (bin aus AT. da ist das bei Wiggle anders als in DE).


----------



## demlak (27. Januar 2019)

zwischen kurbel 1 und kurbel 2 is der unterschied geringer als zwischen dämpfer und vorbau


----------



## boarderking (27. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> zwischen kurbel 1 und kurbel 2 is der unterschied geringer als zwischen dämpfer und vorbau



sagt man nicht auch:"wer billig kauft kauft zweimal" ???


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Januar 2019)

boarderking schrieb:


> sagt man nicht auch:"wer inline kauft kauft zweimal" ???


Sorry,  der musste jetz mal sein


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Januar 2019)

Abgesehen davon, hab schon öfter bei crc und wiggle bestellt, bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt,  tut mir leid für euch, daß ihr da so n Pech habt, bzw. muss da einer im Versand akuten Unterzucker oder sonstwas haben, wie kann sowas sein?? Direkt in mehrfacher Ausführung??

Viel Erfolg beim Retournieren, wenigstens scheinen sie ohne Mucken umzutauschen


----------



## demlak (27. Januar 2019)

boarderking schrieb:


> sagt man nicht auch:"wer billig kauft kauft zweimal" ???


Nein, man sagt "Äpfel und Birnen". 

Und man sagt " Was willst du von mir mit deinem Post?"


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Januar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Nein, man sagt "Äpfel und Birnen".
> 
> Und man sagt " Was willst du von mir mit deinem Post?"


Vor allem, mit dem Spruch im Schnäppchenthread


----------



## freetourer (27. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ob die Vorbauten vom gleichen Lieferanten sind wie die X01 Kurbeln mit 34er KB, die allesamt X1 Kurbeln waren? *gg* ....



Wieso allesamt? Ich habe eine X01-Kurbel bekommen. 



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, hab schon öfter bei crc und wiggle bestellt, bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt,  tut mir leid für euch, daß ihr da so n Pech habt, bzw. muss da einer im Versand akuten Unterzucker oder sonstwas haben, wie kann sowas sein?? Direkt in mehrfacher Ausführung??
> 
> Viel Erfolg beim Retournieren, wenigstens scheinen sie ohne Mucken umzutauschen



Bisher dort auch noch nie Probleme gehabt. Shit happens.


----------



## aibeekey (27. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> bzw. muss da einer im Versand akuten Unterzucker oder sonstwas haben, wie kann sowas sein?? Direkt in mehrfacher Ausführung??



Denke da sind einfach bei der WEK die falschen Labels gedruckt und eingebucht worden. Vl hat der Vorbau mit zwei vertauschten Ziffern genau die Artikelnummer vom DB Inline.
Es gäbe Maßnahmen sowas zu vermeiden, aber dann gäbe es auch weitaus weniger Schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Januar 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wieso allesamt? Ich habe eine X01-Kurbel bekommen.


Mit 32er oder 34er Blatt?


----------



## freetourer (27. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Mit 32er oder 34er Blatt?



Müsste ich morgen noch einmal nachsehen


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Januar 2019)

Im Schnäppchenwahn den Überblick verloren?


----------



## SE17 (28. Januar 2019)

Habe auch ne X01 mit 32er KB bekommen und auch sonst noch nie Probleme (ok... hab da jetzt auch nur ca. 5 mal bestellt) gehabt. Ging immer alles schnell und bei Retouren reibungslos. Bin voll zufrieden mit Wiggle.


----------



## phlek (28. Januar 2019)

Bei RCZ hauen die gerade YETI Rahmen aus statt 4000€ nur 1400€ leider viele schon weg. Die spinnen doch  !!!!


----------



## un..inc (28. Januar 2019)

Das meiste ist schon seit Samstag weg... 
Hatte nen Rahmen im Warenkorb und wollte schon bestellen, dann hat glücklicherweise die Vernunft eingesetzt. 
10 Minuten später waren schon die meisten weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Januar 2019)

L und XL sind schon lange alle weg.


----------



## phlek (28. Januar 2019)

Zum Glück ! Mein Verstand hatte ausgesetzt ! Gibts das öfters bei denen oder ist das ein Abverkauf "alter" Rahmen und ich muss bis nächstes Jahr warten?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2019)

RCZ hat nur Abverkauf, die sind eine Resterampe, so wie Thomas Philipps.

Und die Preise zB ein e13 trs Reifen für 129.-€ statt angeblich 150.-€...also immer erst recherchieren.


----------



## phlek (28. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> RCZ hat nur Abverkauf, die sind eine Resterampe, so wie Thomas Philipps.
> 
> Und die Preise zB ein e13 trs Reifen für 129.-€ statt angeblich 150.-€...also immer erst recherchieren.


Schon klar, aber eben redeten wir von YETI Rahmenkits... wo gibts die sonst sooo abartig günstig?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2019)

phlek schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber eben redeten wir von YETI Rahmenkits... wo gibts die sonst sooo abartig günstig?


Naja. 
Altes Modell, Garantie bei RCZ, brechen tun die ja legendär immer...warum sowas kaufen wollen? Für die Eisdiele?


----------



## hardtails (28. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Naja.
> Altes Modell, Garantie bei RCZ, brechen tun die ja legendär immer...warum sowas kaufen wollen? Für die Eisdiele?


bike der woche 

und dann weg damit
mit gewinn selbstverständlich


----------



## fone (28. Januar 2019)

phlek schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber eben redeten wir von YETI Rahmenkits... wo gibts die sonst sooo abartig günstig?


Nirgends.
Ab und zu tauchen da mal interessante Rahmen auf, Yeti war auch schon mal, Intense ne ganze Weile. Aber von den guten sind vermutlich nur wenige da, vielleicht sogar nur Einzelstücke?
Wenn noch einer übrig gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich schon sehr zusammen reißen müssen.


----------



## Steefan (28. Januar 2019)

Ich gehöre ja nun zu den „Glücklichen“, die einen Turq-Series-Rahmen in L erstehen durften. Es war m.E. tatsächlich nur ein Rahmen von dieser Sorte vorrätig, da direkt nach Bestellung „ausverkauft“.

Noch bin ich voller Vorfreude, auch wenn ich hier zwischenzeitlich von Rahmenbrüchen & veralteten Geos lesen musste.

Es müsste sich um Modelljahr 2016 oder 2017 handeln (da mit Float-X-Dämpfer), in 2018 gab es einen DPX2, und in 2019 einen X2. In diesen 4 Jahren hat sich bei der Geo nicht so wahnsinnig viel getan… mal abgesehen vom 2019er SB150, welches aber auch ein 29er ist (und m.E. nicht wirklich vergleichbar).

Bei RCZ muss man halt sehr (!) schnell Entscheidungen treffen (sonst weg), erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die auch ganz schön mit Informationen geizen. Für mich war es ein Spontankauf, insbesondere wegen der Infinity-HR-Lagerung, welche ich gern mal „erfahren“ wollte.

Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass die auch wirklich liefern…


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2019)

Hab letztens in nem Bericht über die Ikea-Markthalle(also wo man am Schluss durch den ganzen Krimskrams durchläuft) n schönen kaufmännischen Begriff dafür gehört:
Nennt sich "Impulsware"


----------



## osbow (28. Januar 2019)

phlek schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber eben redeten wir von YETI Rahmenkits... wo gibts die sonst sooo abartig günstig?


Habe damals für mein SB66 auch nicht mehr bezahlt. Einfach warten bis die alten Modelle rausgehauen werden. Gibt es bei SC, Intense und anderen Marken auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlek (29. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Nirgends.
> Ab und zu tauchen da mal interessante Rahmen auf, Yeti war auch schon mal, Intense ne ganze Weile. Aber von den guten sind vermutlich nur wenige da, vielleicht sogar nur Einzelstücke?
> Wenn noch einer übrig gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich schon sehr zusammen reißen müssen.



Geiler fande ich dann nur, als ich nen anderen Rahmen im Warenkorb hatte, dass der Versand günstiger sein sollte, als für ne Bremsscheibe 
Da verstehe ich RCZ auch nicht so richtig....


----------



## gamble (29. Januar 2019)

knarf66 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, falls jemand gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Helm ist, bei berg-ab.de gibt's gerade Mützen zu unsagbar guten Kursen. Zum Beispiel 661 Rage/Evo Carbon für 89,99€. Oder Endurohelme von Seven iDP.... Aber seht selbst: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=142



Ich hab aus dem Angebot zwei Helme bestellt. Einer ist leider über. Da ich die Rücksendekosten selbst tragen würde, gebe ich den Helm gerne auch an Interessenten für 30 inkl. Versand ab. Das läuft mich mich aufs Gleiche raus und ihr habt ein noch günstigeres Angebot. Bei Interesse bitte kurzfristig per PN melden. http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=22384

/edit: Helm ist weg.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2019)

Haha die DT E1700...:

_"Dear customer,
thank you for your order.
We remind you that there will be about 120 days of waiting time before your order is shipped. The delivery is expected to happen between the end of May and the beginning of July.
Thank you for your patience,
The RCZ Team "_


----------



## bs99 (29. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Haha die DT E1700...:
> 
> _"Dear customer,
> thank you for your order.
> ...


Klassisches customer finance.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. Januar 2019)

mal eine Frage nebenbei - wann wird den abgebucht bei paypal Zahlung bei RCZ, direkt oder erst nach Versand.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2019)

Naja ist immer noch eine bessere Geldanlage als Tagesgeld. Hätte ich bloss mehr bestellt  

Direkt natürlich.


----------



## hardtails (29. Januar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> mal eine Frage nebenbei - wann wird den abgebucht bei paypal Zahlung bei RCZ, direkt oder erst nach Versand.



was für eine frage
so finanziert sich der laden


----------



## bs99 (29. Januar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> mal eine Frage nebenbei - wann wird den abgebucht bei paypal Zahlung bei RCZ, direkt oder erst nach Versand.


Abbuchung erfolgt bei Bestellung, darum auch customer finance.
Der Kunde finanziert den Wareneinkauf vor,  der Händler bezahlt die Ware erst nach Lieferung an den Endkunden.
Dadurch hat RCZ immer genug Liquidität und muss nix für Zwischenfinanzierung aufwenden.
Läuft wie im Lebensmittelhandel.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> ...
> Dadurch hat RCZ immer genug Liquidität.


Hoffentlich  ...aber solange es unter 180 Tage bleibt, wegen paypal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (29. Januar 2019)

phlek schrieb:


> Geiler fande ich dann nur, als ich nen anderen Rahmen im Warenkorb hatte, dass der Versand günstiger sein sollte, als für ne Bremsscheibe
> Da verstehe ich RCZ auch nicht so richtig....



Wo hat RCZ ihren Sitz, bzw. in welchem Land bestellt man wenn man dort bestellt?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wo hat RCZ ihren Sitz, bzw. in welchem Land bestellt man wenn man dort bestellt?



*NBD Sàrl 32 Rue Berg L-6926 Flaxweiler (Fluessweiler) *


----------



## schmitr3 (29. Januar 2019)

Verdammt, hätte ich jetzt nur nicht bei Google Maps nachgesehen, wo das ist...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Januar 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Verdammt, hätte ich jetzt nur nicht bei Google Maps nachgesehen, wo das ist...



Hey Pierre, hey Nieves - ich weiß wo dein Auto parkt und dein Haus wohnt


----------



## pacechris (29. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> *NBD Sàrl 32 Rue Berg L-6926 Flaxweiler (Fluessweiler) *


Jetzt hab ich es auch gefunden


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2019)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Nieves


Den namen wenn ich les,  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. Januar 2019)

riesen Bude


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2019)

Na, schon wer die 29*2.5 Minions bekommen...?

Na gut, ich verrate es: sie sind 2ply. 1350gr...


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na, schon wer die 29*2.5 Minions bekommen...?
> 
> Na gut, ich verrate es: sie sind 2ply. 1350gr...



Welche Aktion war das denn ?
Je nach Preis würde ich einen zum Testen nehmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2019)

Bei rcz stand "Minion DHF Exo 3c 29*2,5", kam 20€ + Versand. Dafür behalte ich meinen einen auch, denn wenn dann im Sommer mein rcz Laufradsatz kommt, baue ich mir einen Satz fürn Park auf....


----------



## decay (29. Januar 2019)

Den Reifen muss man nicht testen  der ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, guter Preis!


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Januar 2019)

Der Preis ist super, bei soviel Gummi sinds ja fast 2 Reifen zu dem Preis, eigentlich


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei rcz stand "Minion DHF Exo 3c 29*2,5", kam 20€ + Versand. Dafür behalte ich meinen einen auch, denn wenn dann im Sommer mein rcz Laufradsatz kommt, baue ich mir einen Satz fürn Park auf....



Falls das jemandem zu schwer sein sollte kann er sich ja gerne bei mir melden. Bin bisher max. 1200 g am VR gefahren


----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei rcz stand "Minion DHF Exo 3c 29*2,5", kam 20€ + Versand. Dafür behalte ich meinen einen auch, denn wenn dann im Sommer mein rcz Laufradsatz kommt, baue ich mir einen Satz fürn Park auf....



Es war doch die Ident-Nummer von Maxxis mit angegeben, da war es doch ersichtlich das es die schwere Version ist. Hatte ihn auch bestellt, für Park oder Shuttle-Tage ist er doch nicht falsch. Hatte noch den Tomahawk in DD bestellt den packe ich bei trockenen Bedingungen mal aufs Hinterrad.

Ist bei mir allerdings noch nicht eingetroffen.


----------



## Ghoste (29. Januar 2019)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Hey Pierre, hey Nieves - ich weiß wo dein Auto parkt und dein Haus wohnt



Gibte es Paula nicht mehr


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Falls Ihre es noch nicht gesehen habt, Troy Lee D3 Helme in allen Varianten bei RCZ für 200-250€.
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/shopby/troy_lee_designs.html



Wow, ham schon alle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. Januar 2019)

Der Carbon d3 wäre 50€ günstiger als der Composite den ich gerade bestellt hab.
Aber wenn der Comp schon nicht 100% passt wird der Carbon auch nicht passen


----------



## Blacksheep87 (31. Januar 2019)

doppelt


----------



## ilfer (31. Januar 2019)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> RockShox SID World Cup Solo Air 27,5 Zoll Federgabel - 100mm - 42mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Ultimate - 15x110mm Boost - Sonderangebot - matt schwarz / gelb für 299,99 Euro bei Bike24.
> https://www.bike24.de/p1301681.html


Wo ist denn der Haken bei der Gabel? Die 27,5"?
Die fehlende Lenkerfernbedienung kann man ja leicht durch eine manuelle Verstellung ersetzen oder nachbestellen.
Unter 1.500 Gramm mit Achse sind für den Preis ja schon ne Ansage...


----------



## write-only (31. Januar 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Haken bei der Gabel? Die 27,5"?


Ja ich denk mal im XC Bereich sind nicht mehr viele auf 27,5 unterwegs, die RS1 gibts auch ab und an mal recht günstig für 27,5.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> On One S36 Downhill-Rahmen für 270€ ohne Dämpfer


*nur in S und M, L kostet mehr als das doppelte


----------



## Schibbl (1. Februar 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> *nur in S und M, L kostet mehr als das doppelte


In S und M 233 GBP (ca. 270 €), in L 610 GBP (ca. 700 €)
In S sind noch 18 Stück verfügbar, in M noch 21 Stück. L sind nur 5 Stück verfügbar.


----------



## ralphi911 (1. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich hoffe ich darf die hier stellen.

ich habe ein Schnäppchen entdeckt, kenne den Shop aber nicht. Irgendwie wirkt er nicht so vertraut. 

http://www.bau-service-gottsleben.de/

es goht um folgende Regenjacke von Triple2. Listenpreis ca. 260 Euro hier für 96 Euro

http://www.bau-service-gottsleben.d...ardshelljacke-mykonos-blue-couyhy-p-6301.html


hat in diesem Shop scho jemand etwas bestellt?


----------



## Korner (1. Februar 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> In S und M 233 GBP (ca. 270 €), in L 610 GBP (ca. 700 €)
> In S sind noch 18 Stück verfügbar, in M noch 21 Stück. L sind nur 5 Stück verfügbar.


In L hätt ich ihn sofort gekauft und als Sommerprojekt dran gebastelt aber 700 is mir dann doch zu teuer für ein reines Spielzeug


----------



## Korner (1. Februar 2019)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich hoffe ich darf die hier stellen.
> 
> ich habe ein Schnäppchen entdeckt, kenne den Shop aber nicht. Irgendwie wirkt er nicht so vertraut.
> 
> ...




Copyright vob 2017 , und kein Impressum oder find ich das nur am Handy nicht ? 

Besser Finger davon lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (1. Februar 2019)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich hoffe ich darf die hier stellen.
> 
> ich habe ein Schnäppchen entdeckt, kenne den Shop aber nicht. Irgendwie wirkt er nicht so vertraut.
> 
> ...





Korner schrieb:


> Copyright vob 2017 , und kein Impressum oder find ich das nur am Handy nicht ?
> 
> Besser Finger davon lassen



Schließe mich dem Vorredner an. Die haben auch keine Anschrift hinterlegt, sehr unseriös.
Abgesehen davon ist der Domain Name für einen Kleidungsartikelversand sehr unglücklich gewählt, außer man will E. S. verkaufen.
Finger weg.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Februar 2019)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich hoffe ich darf die hier stellen.
> 
> ich habe ein Schnäppchen entdeckt, kenne den Shop aber nicht. Irgendwie wirkt er nicht so vertraut.
> 
> ...



Kein Impressum und seltsame Datenscutzbestimmungen. Ich würde mein Geld woanders spenden.


----------



## AltaSack (1. Februar 2019)

Wo sind die fragwürdigen AbmahnAnwälte wenn man sie mal brauchen könnt?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. Februar 2019)

Finger weg - Kein Impressum -da muss man am Ende seine Kreditkarteninformationen hinterlegen und wird nicht auf eine Bankseite verzweigt! Fakeshop


----------



## ralphi911 (1. Februar 2019)

Danke allen. Da habt Ihr meine Vermutung bestätigt!


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2019)

Im googlechache ist das ein Fliesenleger aus Waldkappel. _
Bau Service Gottsleben_ GmbH. Am Graben 11. D-37284 Waldkappel ( OTBischhausen ). Tel: +49 ( 5658 ) 92 40 85

Da hat ihm jemand die Domain gehackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (1. Februar 2019)

oder einfach gekauft, nachdem sie an den registrar zurückging.. was gängige praxis ist...

hint: http://www.desnap.de/


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Februar 2019)

Jede Webseite mit Keksen in den Datenschutzbestimmungen ist per se vertrauenswürdig!


----------



## grey (1. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na, schon wer die 29*2.5 Minions bekommen...?
> 
> Na gut, ich verrate es: sie sind 2ply. 1350gr...



1246g hier.


----------



## Korner (1. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im googlechache ist das ein Fliesenleger aus Waldkappel.
> _Bau Service Gottsleben_ GmbH. Am Graben 11. D-37284 Waldkappel ( OTBischhausen ). Tel: +49 ( 5658 ) 92 40 85
> 
> Da hat ihm jemand die Domain gehackt.



oder aufgekauft 

Edit: jetzt erst gecheckt das @demlak  schon geantwortet hat


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Februar 2019)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich hoffe ich darf die hier stellen.


NEIN, darfst du nicht, wo kämen wir denn da hin, da könnt ja jeder kommen! 


> ich habe ein Schnäppchen entdeckt, kenne den Shop aber nicht. Irgendwie wirkt er nicht so vertraut.


scheint wohl gemäss den kommentaren zu stimmen. ansonsten hinschreiben und fragen, wann du den bestellten artikel am mittwoch nachmittag als beispiel abholen kannst, da umme ecke wohnst.
ich würde mein drittes ei verwetten, dass entweder keine nachricht kommt, oder aus blabla (logistischen) gründen geht es leeeeider nicht


----------



## ilfer (1. Februar 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kleine, leichte Lampe als Ergänzung zum Strahler oder zum Pendeln:
> https://www.bergzeit.de/silva-pave-sport-bike-light-001/
> Befestigung funktioniert am Lenker und am Helm. Habe die Silva im Einsatz und finde sie zusammen mit der Piko am Lenker echt top.
> Wiegt mit Akku unter 200 g.


Ich habe mir auch bei Bergzeit die SILVA PAVE SPORT Lampe bestellt. Leider war die Helmhalterung nicht im Karton. Bergzeit hat mir jetzt nur eine kostenlose Rücksendung angeboten, weil sie wohl keine Lampe mehr haben. Ich mag die Lampe aber schon behalten, daher die Frage: *Hat jemand die Helmhalterung übrig, weil er sie eh nicht braucht?*


----------



## boblike (1. Februar 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch bei Bergzeit die SILVA PAVE SPORT Lampe bestellt. Leider war die Helmhalterung nicht im Karton. Bergzeit hat mir jetzt nur eine kostenlose Rücksendung angeboten, weil sie wohl keine Lampe mehr haben. Ich mag die Lampe aber schon behalten, daher die Frage: *Hat jemand die Helmhalterung übrig, weil er sie eh nicht braucht?*



Habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass dieses Gummi Ding auch sehr gut am Helm funktioniert.
Sonst würde ich direkt Silva anschreiben, der Kundenservice ist echt erstklassig!


----------



## Brewmaster (2. Februar 2019)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich hoffe ich darf die hier stellen.
> 
> ich habe ein Schnäppchen entdeckt, kenne den Shop aber nicht. Irgendwie wirkt er nicht so vertraut.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie passt da Deine Signatur schon dazu 

Ohne Paypal aber dafür Western Union, da sollte es auch schon klicken das da was nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2019)

Masche:

http://www.freilauf-hundeservice.de...me-light-herren-karbongrau-liyk61-p-4504.html

UVP 49,99

http://www.passion2015.de/five-ten-mtbschuhe-freerider-eps-high-b01au87kze-p-6992.html


----------



## Ximi (2. Februar 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch bei Bergzeit die SILVA PAVE SPORT Lampe bestellt. Leider war die Helmhalterung nicht im Karton. Bergzeit hat mir jetzt nur eine kostenlose Rücksendung angeboten, weil sie wohl keine Lampe mehr haben. Ich mag die Lampe aber schon behalten, daher die Frage: *Hat jemand die Helmhalterung übrig, weil er sie eh nicht braucht?*


Ich glaube dass des die is:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Helmet-Bracket-Pave.html?listtype=search&&attrib[vendor][]=Silva&order=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (2. Februar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Masche:
> 
> http://www.freilauf-hundeservice.de...me-light-herren-karbongrau-liyk61-p-4504.html
> 
> ...




noch mehr Fakeshops ?


----------



## Kraksler (2. Februar 2019)

Ich kaufe nur noch bei den einschlägigen bekannten Shops.


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> noch mehr Fakeshops ?



Ja. Sehen aber ziemlich gleich aus und sind auffällig schlecht gemacht. Merkt man leicht.



Kraksler schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nur noch bei den einschlägigen bekannten Shops.



Das machst Du suuuuuuper. Darfst Dir einen Lolli nehmen 

Da findet sich übrigens so manche Werbung bei Facebook mit übler Abzocke.

Und das ist jetzt wirklich Zufall:


----------



## Kraksler (2. Februar 2019)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das machst Du suuuuuuper. Darfst Dir einen Lolli nehmen



Warum so aggressiv und respektlos?
Sachlich zu zu bleiben ist nicht so Dein Ding.


----------



## Jierdan (2. Februar 2019)

Ist die Spank-Aktion auf Amazon schon rum? Ich krieg da grob das doppelte bis dreifache der versprochenen Preise angezeigt


----------



## Nd-60 (2. Februar 2019)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ist die Spank-Aktion auf Amazon schon rum? Ich krieg da grob das doppelte bis dreifache der versprochenen Preise angezeigt



sicher zu viele clicks. Da steigen dann die Preise wieder.


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2019)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Warum so aggressiv und respektlos?
> Sachlich zu zu bleiben ist nicht so Dein Ding.



Oh. 
Ich hielt es bisher für völlig normal online Shops zu überprüfen, bevor ich mein Geld ins Nirvana überweise, genau so, wie ich das bei normalen Ladengeschäften auch mache. Dabei muss ich meinen mit Geldgeilheit verbundenen Sparzwang im Griff haben.
Und damit meine ich nicht blossen Betrug, sondern auch Vertrauen und Kompetenz. Zu den letzten beiden Punkten gibt es noch viel mehr schwarze Schafe.

Daher habe ich Deine erste Aussage als spassigen Sarkasmus eines bereits seit Jahren bekannten Standards gehalten, auf den nicht mehr hingewiesen werden muss und entsprechend reagiert.
Falls das so war, kannst Du diesen Post hier als Entschuldigung ansehen. 


Falls das nicht so war, so darfst Du bei Respektlosigkeit bleiben. 

Allerdings ist daran absolut gar nichts aggressiv, noch geht es bei einer Warnung vor Betrug dann nicht viel sachlicher ohne einigermassen höflich zu bleiben.


----------



## blubboo (2. Februar 2019)

Kann jemand etwas zu der Yari 150mm boost sagen die aktuell bei RCZ im Angebot ist?
Leider steht nicht dabei aus welchem Jahr die Gabel ist, oder gabs da über die Jahre kaum veränderung?
Für ca 290€ klingt das nach einem sehr guten Angebot.

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...-air-150mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-53100190.html


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Februar 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu der Yari 150mm boost sagen die aktuell bei RCZ im Angebot ist?
> Leider steht nicht dabei aus welchem Jahr die Gabel ist, oder gabs da über die Jahre kaum veränderung?
> Für ca 290€ klingt das nach einem sehr guten Angebot.
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...-air-150mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-53100190.html


Soweit ich weiß, ist der einzige Unterschied der neue DebonAir Airshaft, den man für 30€ nachrüsten kann.
Aber die Gabel ist inzwischen eh schon ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (2. Februar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist der einzige Unterschied der neue DebonAir Airshaft, den man für 30€ nachrüsten kann.
> Aber die Gabel ist inzwischen eh schon ausverkauft.


Danke, ich konnte noch eine ergattern. 
Ich bin gespannt wann sie geliefert wird  
Die 140mm Variante gab/gibt es noch.


----------



## Budilicious (2. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kali Zoka Helm (2018) und zwar in orange/gelb. 
Jemand eine Idee, wo ich den finden kann. In fast allen deutschen Shops findet man nur die älter Modelle, bzw. nich in Orange


----------



## Korner (2. Februar 2019)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Warum so aggressiv und respektlos?
> Sachlich zu zu bleiben ist nicht so Dein Ding.



Herzlich willkommen im grösten Deutschsprachigen MTB Forum 

Du findest das Respektlos ? dann sieh dich mal in der Kaufberatung um 
Nicht immer alles negativ auffassen 
es ist halt schwer etwas sarkastisch oder ironisch zu schreiben 



Jierdan schrieb:


> Ist die Spank-Aktion auf Amazon schon rum? Ich krieg da grob das doppelte bis dreifache der versprochenen Preise angezeigt



War bei mir die gabze Zeit so  seit dem das hier gepostet wurde


----------



## JDEM (3. Februar 2019)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob schon genannt:
> 
> HIBIKE -Deal: Dirtlej DirtSuit anstatt 199 jetzt 99€
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/dirtlej-dirts...276dd429fa9df93afc9c2153fcdc04de#var_98680004



Größe S oder XS passt aber wirklich nur Zwergen oder Kindern...


----------



## Zaskarpeter (3. Februar 2019)

Ist bei den aktuellen RCZ non boost M1700 auch die 30mm Variante dabei und wie erkennt man diese?


----------



## prolink (3. Februar 2019)

Steht im Überschriften Text welche Felgen innenbreite dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskarpeter (3. Februar 2019)

Bei denen leider nicht :-(

*DT SWISS Wheelset M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AHIXS102003 / W0M1700NHDAS102005)*

*DT SWISS Wheelset M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AHIXS103689 / W0M1700NHDLS103691)*


----------



## Phi-Me (3. Februar 2019)

War schon einfach beide bestellen?

Loswerden tuste die ja in jedem Fall, falls was nicht passt...


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Februar 2019)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> Bei denen leider nicht :-(
> 
> *DT SWISS Wheelset M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AHIXS102003 / W0M1700NHDAS102005)*
> 
> *DT SWISS Wheelset M1700 SPLINE TWO 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1700AHIXS103689 / W0M1700NHDLS103691)*



W0M1700AHIXS102003 => https://www.rosebikes.de/dt-swiss-dt-swiss-m-1700-spline-two-275-mtb-vorderrad-2015-729986 => 22,5mm
W0M1700AHIXS103689 => https://www.expertbikereviews.co.uk/dt-swiss-m-1700-spline-two-mtb-wheels-25mm-reviews/ => 25mm

Natürlich ohne Gewähr


----------



## blubboo (3. Februar 2019)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> Ist bei den aktuellen RCZ non boost M1700 auch die 30mm Variante dabei und wie erkennt man diese?



http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/dt-swi...ck-w0m1700agixs013683-w0m1700ngdls013685.html

*RCZDT14*


----------



## demlak (3. Februar 2019)

Phimi schrieb:


> War schon einfach beide bestellen?
> 
> Loswerden tuste die ja in jedem Fall, falls was nicht passt...


Damit hier wieder kollektiv über RCZ-Wiederverkauf geweint werden kann? 

Und der Kreis schließt sich..


----------



## aibeekey (3. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Damit hier wieder kollektiv über RCZ-Wiederverkauf geweint werden kann?



Man kann es ja auch zum Selbstkostenpreis + Versand verkaufen.

Könnte...


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

....und verteilte es unter den Armen....
äh ihn, den Laufradsatz, meinte ich...


----------



## Phi-Me (3. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Damit hier wieder kollektiv über RCZ-Wiederverkauf geweint werden kann?
> 
> Und der Kreis schließt sich..


Tut mir leid, aber bevor ich mir meinen Wunschlaufradsatz wegen zu wenigen Informationen durch die Lappen gehen lasse, würde ich so handeln.

Ist ja etwas Anderes, sich die gesamte Palette anzueignen und dann vier der fünf Sätze zu verkaufen...


----------



## demlak (3. Februar 2019)

ich merk schon, mein Zwischen den Zeilen" ist nicht angekommen. War zu erwarten.


----------



## igi1 (3. Februar 2019)

Hi, 
gibt's bei RCZ gerade auch nen guten leichten LRS der in das Focus Raven Evo 2017 passt? Da ist standardmäßig folgendes verbaut: Concept EX, 27" 584-21, 29" 622-21, Concept XD, 142x12 mm / 100x15 mm

Kenne mich aber nicht sonderlich aus. Habt ihr einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2019)

igi1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt's bei RCZ gerade auch nen guten leichten LRS der in das Focus Raven Evo 2017 passt? Da ist standardmäßig folgendes verbaut: Concept EX, 27" 584-21, 29" 622-21, Concept XD, 142x12 mm / 100x15 mm
> 
> Kenne mich aber nicht sonderlich aus. Habt ihr einen Tipp?


Wie lange willst du auf den LRS warten? 4 Wochen oder eher 4 Monate?
Beachte: den passenden Code musst du dir suchen bzw abwarten wann der wieder mit Newsletter kommt.


----------



## igi1 (3. Februar 2019)

Das ist mir eigentlich egal wenn sich das Warten lohnt. Zur Überbrückung tuts der Alte schon. Er sollte nur mit Rucksack und Rad ein Systemgewicht von 115kg aushalten.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2019)

Bei beiden musst du den xD Freilauf noch dazu kaufen (60.-€). Der mit 4 Monaten ist heute noch im Angebot glaub ich für 150.-€. rczdt15
Der andere Centerlock ist aber auch regelmäßig drin für 190.-€.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

Xd Freilauf inkl. Kasette hätt ich evtl. da 
(siehe mein Bikemarkt)
*Selbstmeldung wegen Werbung *


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Xd Freilauf inkl. Kasette hätt ich evtl. da
> (siehe mein Bikemarkt)
> *Selbstmeldung wegen Werbung *


Der ist für 1900er. 1700er hat Zahnscheiben! Und schraub das Ding doch ab, Schraubstock und zack.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der ist für 1900er. 1700er hat Zahnscheiben! Und schraub das Ding doch ab, Schraubstock und zack.


Daher sagte ich, sofern pawl.
So einfach ist das nicht mit dem abschrauben. Kann man nur weiterfahren und dann irgendwann mechanisch trennen.zack


----------



## bobons (4. Februar 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Noch ein Angebot für Freunde des CX, RR oder Gravelrades. DT Swiss RR 511 Felge 24 Loch für 40,62€. Im Netz sonst für ca. 62€ zu haben.





> EUR 40,62
> 
> _Kostenloser Versand für Prime-Mitglieder_
> 
> ...



Mit einer Felge fährt es sich schlecht, deshalb ist das Angebot wohl noch da.


----------



## DerohneName (4. Februar 2019)

Falls wer nen billigen Fullface sucht- kann man sicher nix falsch machen:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=22587 (Large)
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=22586 (XL)

Gibts auch noch in anderen Farben aber nur L/XL


----------



## fone (4. Februar 2019)

Budilicious schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kali Zoka Helm (2018) und zwar in orange/gelb.


Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (4. Februar 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Mit einer Felge fährt es sich schlecht, deshalb ist das Angebot wohl noch da.


Auf dem Rennrad fährt man gern mal am Vorderrad eine zum Hinterrad unterschiedliche Speichenanzahl. 20 Loch für VR und 24 Loch für HR ist weit verbreitet. Am CX auch gern 24/28 Loch. Eine zweite Felge mit der entsprechend gewünschten Lochzahl zu besorgen, stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## ilfer (4. Februar 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass dieses Gummi Ding auch sehr gut am Helm funktioniert.
> Sonst würde ich direkt Silva anschreiben, der Kundenservice ist echt erstklassig!


Hab ich so gemacht am Freitag und heute schon eine Mail von SILVA bekommen. Sie schicken mir die Helmhalterung kostenlos zu!


----------



## michael66 (4. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei beiden musst du den xD Freilauf noch dazu kaufen (60.-€). Der mit 4 Monaten ist heute noch im Angebot glaub ich für 150.-€. rczdt15
> Der andere Centerlock ist aber auch regelmäßig drin für 190.-€.


Kannst du mir mal bitte sagen wo ich den Laufradsatz für 150€ finde?sehe nur den normalen Preis und wenn ich den Code eingebe verändert sich der Preis nicht,kenne mich bei RCZ aber auch nicht aus.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Phi-Me (4. Februar 2019)

michael66 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal bitte sagen wo ich den Laufradsatz für 150€ finde?sehe nur den normalen Preis und wenn ich den Code eingebe verändert sich der Preis nicht,kenne mich bei RCZ aber auch nicht aus.
> Vielen Dank



Die Angebote sind immer nur für den besagten Tag im Newsletter gültig. 

Einfach für diesen anmelden und dann gibts auch zwei Mal am Tag Angebote.


----------



## AltaSack (4. Februar 2019)

...und ruckzuck, spätestens jedoch nach gerichtlich bestätigter Namensänderung z.B. wegen Geschlechtsumwandlung plus Providerwechsel wirst Du den Newsletter auch wieder los


----------



## Budilicious (4. Februar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Warum?



Wie darf ich dein warum verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (4. Februar 2019)

Budilicious schrieb:


> Wie darf ich dein warum verstehen?



Warum suchst du genau diesen Helm ? 
Warum diese Farbe ? 
Warum brauchst du einen Helm ? 
Warum Orange und nicht Weiß ? 
Warum Integral und nicht ein Enduro ?
Warum Kali Zoka und nicht 661 oder Fox ? 
Warum Warum ? 

Such dir was aus 
Kein Problem helfe gerne .


----------



## Budilicious (5. Februar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Warum suchst du genau diesen Helm ?
> Warum diese Farbe ?
> Warum brauchst du einen Helm ?
> Warum Orange und nicht Weiß ?
> ...



Warum ist das wichtig? 

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass durch den Anhang und die Beschreibung der Farbe klar sein sollte, dass ich genau diesen Helm suche und keine Alternative, Halbschale oder sonst irgendwas. 
Die Anfrage hat sich mittlerweile erledigt, da mir bereits mit einer kompetenten Antwort inklusive Link zum Shop geholfen worden ist. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Korner (5. Februar 2019)

Budilicious schrieb:


> Warum ist das wichtig?
> 
> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass durch den Anhang und die Beschreibung der Farbe klar sein sollte, dass ich genau diesen Helm suche und keine Alternative, Halbschale oder sonst irgendwas.
> Die Anfrage hat sich mittlerweile erledigt, da mir bereits mit einer kompetenten Antwort inklusive Link zum Shop geholfen worden ist.
> ...



U mad bro ? 

Vl hat es ihn auch einfach nur interessiert warum du ausgerechnet so einen Helm willst 

Hat sich aber jetzt eh erledigt ,somit Schüüsi


----------



## null-2wo (5. Februar 2019)

"Suche ein Schnäppchen" is ne Tür weiter.


----------



## Snap4x (5. Februar 2019)

Moin lieber parallel-Thread zum Schnäppchenjäger-Fräd  

Weiß jemand den Kopfumfang bei 661 Fullface Helmen in cm bei L und XL?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Februar 2019)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Moin lieber parallel-Thread zum Schnäppchenjäger-Fräd
> 
> Weiß jemand den Kopfumfang bei 661 Fullface Helmen in cm bei L und XL?


661 weiß das


----------



## Snap4x (5. Februar 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> 661 weiß das



Oha, Größer geworden


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Februar 2019)

Vorsicht, es gibt anscheinend Unterschiede zwischen dem Reset und dem Comp Helm bei den Größen!

https://sixsixone-europe.myshopify.com/pages/size-chart


----------



## Skydive93 (6. Februar 2019)

beir mir war 59 cm umfang das größte maß was ich bei mir messen konnte. Der Comp Helm sitzt in L Bombenfest. Denke das passt so, da er noch nicht drückt. kleiner dürfte er aber nicht sein


----------



## Pusher123 (6. Februar 2019)

Ja kann ich so bestätigen, hab auch 59 und er passt perfekt dürfte aber nicht kleiner sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (6. Februar 2019)

Vaude Tremalzo II Regenjacke - nur in Größe S - 49€ statt 150€

https://www.karstadt.de/Vaude-Herre...rce=idealo&utm_medium=psm&utm_campaign=idealo


----------



## demlak (7. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> freetourer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe jetzt auch unvollständige Iridium Vorbauten zu Hause (1 Dämpfer sollte für einen Freund oder evtl. einfach als Backup sein, 1 für meine Freundin) - habt ihr bei CRC schon irgendetwas erreicht?
> ...


Gibts da schon was neues von jemanden? Ich hab das Päckchen erst am Montag zurückgeschickt. Hat laut Retourenverfolgung nun seit Dienstag den Status "In unserer Zentrale erhalten - Germany".
Kein Plan ob das nach UK weiter geschickt wird und man dann auch noch was davon in der Retourenverfolgung sehen kann.


----------



## freetourer (7. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Gibts da schon was neues von jemanden? Ich hab das Päckchen erst am Montag zurückgeschickt. Hat laut Retourenverfolgung nun seit Dienstag den Status "In unserer Zentrale erhalten - Germany".
> Kein Plan ob das nach UK weiter geschickt wird und man dann auch noch was davon in der Retourenverfolgung sehen kann.



Muss meine erst noch losschicken


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Gibts da schon was neues von jemanden? Ich hab das Päckchen erst am Montag zurückgeschickt. Hat laut Retourenverfolgung nun seit Dienstag den Status "In unserer Zentrale erhalten - Germany".
> Kein Plan ob das nach UK weiter geschickt wird und man dann auch noch was davon in der Retourenverfolgung sehen kann.


dauert ewig bei denen!
hab denen nach ner woche oder etwas drüber gedroht, dann gings auf einmal und noch ne woche später war das geld dann da.
wenn du mit painpal gezahlt hast, würde ich wortlos nach ner woche nen fall aufmachen...denen geht es zu gut aber, zu gross, planlos und wahrscheinlich wieder am falschen ende, dem personal gespart...


----------



## demlak (7. Februar 2019)

Das ist nicht mein Weg. Selbst in Deutschland hat ein Händler gesetzlich 14 Tage Zeit dafür. Und das gestehe ich auch jedem ohne weiteres zu.
Darüber hinaus habe ich es auch nicht super eilig. Ich war nur neugierig, ob die anderen hier schon vor mir die Retoure angestoßen haben, da ich nicht früher konnte.


----------



## paulipan (7. Februar 2019)

HI zusammen,

dieser Laufradsatz war ja neulich im Angebot: https://www.commencal-store.de/e13-rims-formula-hubs-alc-enduro-wheelset-c2x24856340
Wo bekomme ich den passenden Shimano Freilauf her und wie bekomme ich den XD-Freilauf runter?


----------



## Asko (7. Februar 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> HI zusammen,
> 
> dieser Laufradsatz war ja neulich im Angebot: https://www.commencal-store.de/e13-rims-formula-hubs-alc-enduro-wheelset-c2x24856340
> Wo bekomme ich den passenden Shimano Freilauf her und wie bekomme ich den XD-Freilauf runter?




https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/page-440#post-15689839


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mein Weg. Selbst in Deutschland hat ein Händler gesetzlich 14 Tage Zeit dafür. Und das gestehe ich auch jedem ohne weiteres zu.
> Darüber hinaus habe ich es auch nicht super eilig. Ich war nur neugierig, ob die anderen hier schon vor mir die Retoure angestoßen haben, da ich nicht früher konnte.


hab jetz extra nochmal nach geschaut: 





> Es kann 10 - 20 Werktage dauern bis eine Rücksendung bei uns eingeht, Lieferzeiten können unterschiedlich ausfallen.
> Wenn es länger als *16 Werktage insgesamt* ist, seitdem Sie Ihre Rücksendung gepostet haben, bitte antworten Sie auf dieser E-Mail mit


war bei mir knapp 3 wochen ohne das ich irgend etwas gehört hatte und war eh schon bis zum anschlag genervt von dem schuppen (leerer karton oder teile fehlten oder völlig falscher artikel, oder der klassiker nach ner woche stornierung weil nicht auf lager...)


----------



## hirschy (7. Februar 2019)

ticris schrieb:


> *GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Thermo Mountainbike-Jacke, POWER TRAIL; Neon Gelb/Schwarz L 85,22 € *
> https://www.amazon.de/GORE-WEAR-Herren-Mountainbike-Jacke-WINDSTOPPER/dp/B06XPXMGPP?th=1&psc=1



Ist mir leider´n Ticken zu klein. Bevor ich sie zurückschicke: Falls mir jemand den Versand bezahlt, würde ich zum Selbstkostenpreis verschicken. Wäre dann noch´n Zehner günstiger als der aktuelle Preis (101€).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (7. Februar 2019)

hirschy schrieb:


> Ist mir leider´n Ticken zu klein. Bevor ich sie zurückschicke: Falls mir jemand den Versand bezahlt, würde ich zum Selbstkostenpreis verschicken. Wäre dann noch´n Zehner günstiger als der aktuelle Preis (101€).


kann ich, wie eigentlich wirklich bisher ausnahmslos alles von gore, empfehlen. hab aber auch nur 47€ bezahlt...
war mir aber bei der letzten ausfahrt doch vorne zu kühl, weshalb ich fügungstechnisch bei der primasoft 2 für 40€ zugeschlagen habe, welche heute getestet wurde und ebenfalls empfehlenswert ist.


----------



## hirschy (7. Februar 2019)

Die Gore Jacke fühlte sich tatsächlich auch echt gut an, an der Brust und im Rückenbereich hat´s aber leider etwas gespannt...
Wo gibt´s 'n solche Preise? Würd ich direkt auch mal die primasoft 2 probieren...


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Februar 2019)

amazon, war wie gesagt eine schicksalhafte fügung ;-)


----------



## nobss (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen

Da ich bei https://www.starbike.com/de/ noch nie etwas bestellt habe wollte ich mal nach euren Erfahrungen fragen 

Herzliche Dank im Voraus & beste Grüsse @ All 

P.S.: Kein Plan ob die Anfarge hier richtig ist, ich habe aber kein passendes Thema gefunden


----------



## Deleted 23985 (8. Februar 2019)

nobss schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Da ich bei https://www.starbike.com/de/ noch nie etwas bestellt habe wollte ich mal nach euren Erfahrungen fragen
> 
> ...


Sitz in Deutschland -> schon mal nicht schlecht
Kannst mit PP zahlen -> kein Problem

witzig, ist bei mir ums Eck...


----------



## demlak (8. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß, manchmal kann man das vergessen, aber an diesem Thread hängt noch ein ganzes Forum dran =)
siehe: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/105402359/?q=starbike.com&o=relevance

bzw. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/105402653/?q=starbike.com&o=relevance&c[title_only]=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (8. Februar 2019)

Ansonsten ists auch immer mal hilfreich die HR Nummer nachzuschauen, wenn da was sinnvolles rauskommt ists schon mal ein gutes Zeichen 
https://www.unternehmen24.info/Firmeninformationen/Deutschland/Firma/57817


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Februar 2019)

Langsam geht mir Wiggle auf die Nerven. 

X01 Kurbel bestellt für 157,30 eur
X1 Kurbel erhalten 
Rücksendung aus AT war etwas lästig (wollten mir zuerst den Versand nicht erstatten. Ging dann aber doch).

Jetzt habe ich 147,37 Eur für die Kurbel bekommen  obwohl ich eur 157,30 bezahlt habe (gleich vorweg: der Kurs hat sich nicht so dramatisch geändert und außerdem habe ich in EUR bezahlt, über den deutschen shop)
Pfeifen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2019)

nobss schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Da ich bei https://www.starbike.com/de/ noch nie etwas bestellt habe wollte ich mal nach euren Erfahrungen fragen
> 
> ...


Ich kann starbike/Herrn Stuber empfehlen! 
Kommunikation und Service gut und rund, habe jetzt öfter bestellt, taugt mir.


----------



## imun (9. Februar 2019)

Wie lang dauert eine Rückzahlung von RCZ wenn man mit Kreditkarte gezahlt hat und dann doch storniert? In Zukunft lösch ich alle Newsletter und bestell nur noch in Deutschland


----------



## null-2wo (9. Februar 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Wie lang dauert eine Rückzahlung von RCZ wenn man mit Kreditkarte gezahlt hat und dann doch storniert? In Zukunft lösch ich alle Newsletter und bestell nur noch in Deutschland


oha, was is da los?


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Wie lang dauert eine Rückzahlung von RCZ wenn man mit Kreditkarte gezahlt hat und dann doch storniert? In Zukunft lösch ich alle Newsletter und bestell nur noch in Deutschland


Kann mit CC unabhängig vom Shop sehr lange  dauern.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Februar 2019)

Simoni84 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> Aktuell bei RCZ Bike:
> 
> ...



Wie is das mit den M1700 Laufradsätzen aus dem Newsletter (6loch, non boost), welche Maulweite haben die? 
Weiß das jemand? Die Herstellernummern sind unterschiedlich und ich find dazu nix vernünftig verlässliches im Netz


----------



## Steefan (9. Februar 2019)

Bei dem von Dir zitierten LRS sind es 25mm.


----------



## Simoni84 (9. Februar 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Bei dem von Dir zitierten LRS sind es 25mm.





Richtig, deshalb habe ich die Angabe 25mm hinzugefügt. Diese bezieht sich auf die Maulweite.

Sind allerdings die E1700


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Februar 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Bei dem von Dir zitierten LRS sind es 25mm.


Ich schrub M(!) 1700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simoni84 (9. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wie is das mit den M1700 Laufradsätzen aus dem Newsletter (6loch, non boost), welche Maulweite haben die?
> Weiß das jemand? Die Herstellernummern sind unterschiedlich und ich find dazu nix vernünftig verlässliches im Netz



Ich gehe mal davon aus , dass die Maulweite 22,5 mm beträgt.

Wenn es die 30 mm Version wäre , denke ich , würde es angezeigt bzw beworben werden.


----------



## Simoni84 (9. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich schrub M(!) 1700



Schon klar. 

Lies am besten einfach den Post darüber...


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Februar 2019)

Simoni84 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus , dass die Maulweite 22,5 mm beträgt.
> 
> Wenn es die 30 mm Version wäre , denke ich , würde es angezeigt bzw beworben werden.


Dankedanke, denkewärewürdehätte sind leider keine gesicherten Angaben


----------



## Deleted 23985 (9. Februar 2019)

Laut meiner Recherche gab es diese Decals nicht in 25mm


----------



## Simoni84 (9. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Dankedanke, denkewärewürdehätte sind leider keine gesicherten Angaben



Ja.

Bei M/E 1700 mit :
27.5 " / 6 Bolts / non boost / 15×100 / 12x142 sind leider keine Angaben zu finden. Zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden.

Notfalls beim Shop nachfragen..

Oder es weiß eben jmd zu 100%...


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2019)

Es sind 2016er*. Den Prospekt dazu gibts auf der Seite von DT.

*einfach mal in die Browserzeile schauen.


----------



## sammy12300 (9. Februar 2019)

Habe jetzt mal einfach bestellt und bin mal gespannt wann die diese Jahr so kommen werden


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es sind 2016er*. Den Prospekt dazu gibts auf der Seite von DT.
> 
> *einfach mal in die Browserzeile schauen.


Danke!


----------



## imun (9. Februar 2019)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal einfach bestellt und bin mal gespannt wann die diese Jahr so kommen werden


So war auch mein Plan, aber hab nach 3 Tagen überlegen einfach storniert weil mir das alles zu ungewiss war und ich keine 16 Wochen oder wahrscheinlich länger Geduld dazu hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenracer (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo habe mal eine FRage zum RCZ Bike Shop vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen würde mich freuen, 
Habe einen Sattel gefunden mit Rappatttcode 
*RCZSDG 
würde gerne per Paypal bezahlen aber er leitet mich zuvor auf die Paypalseite ohne das ich den Code irgendwo eingeben kann und ich soll auch den kompletten Betrag zahlen  wer hilft mir kurz weiter mache ich irgendeinen Fehler oder kann ich mit paypal nicht bezahlen danke für eure Hilfe*


----------



## hardtails (9. Februar 2019)

Tschoepel schrieb:


> Hallo habe mal eine FRage zum RCZ Bike Shop vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen würde mich freuen,
> Habe einen Sattel gefunden mit Rappatttcode
> *RCZSDG
> würde gerne per Paypal bezahlen aber er leitet mich zuvor auf die Paypalseite ohne das ich den Code irgendwo eingeben kann und ich soll auch den kompletten Betrag zahlen  wer hilft mir kurz weiter mache ich irgendeinen Fehler oder kann ich mit paypal nicht bezahlen danke für eure Hilfe*


In den Warenkorb gehen und dort den Code eingeben
Dann per PayPal uahlen


----------



## Frankenracer (9. Februar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> In den Warenkorb gehen und dort den Code eingeben
> Dann per PayPal uahlen


danke für die schnelle Nachricht leider wird da nichts abgezogen obwohl der Code gültig ist


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Februar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Langsam geht mir Wiggle auf die Nerven.
> 
> X01 Kurbel bestellt für 157,30 eur
> X1 Kurbel erhalten
> ...


Auflösung des Rätsels: ich habe einen 10 eur Newsletter Gutschein eingelöst. Dass ich noch andere Produkte bestellt habe, ist Wiggle egal. Der Gutschein wird jetzt aber  abgezogen, egal dass ich mehr bestellt haben als nur die Kurbel (auch ohne Kurbel erfülle ich die Bedingungen für den Gutschein). Ich frage jetzt nicht wieder nach wieso. Ich bestell dort einfach nix mehr.


----------



## Frankenracer (9. Februar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> In den Warenkorb gehen und dort den Code eingeben
> Dann per PayPal uahlen


ok hab gerade festgestellt das man nur einen Artikel eingeben kann und keine zusätzliche Artikel ansonsten wird der Gutschein nicht abgezogen schade wollte eigentlich mehr teile bestellen also alles einzeln und immer wieder Versand


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Februar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Auflösung des Rätsels: ich habe einen 10 eur Newsletter Gutschein eingelöst. Dass ich noch andere Produkte bestellt habe, ist Wiggle egal. Der Gutschein wird jetzt aber  abgezogen, egal dass ich mehr bestellt haben als nur die Kurbel (auch ohne Kurbel erfülle ich die Bedingungen für den Gutschein). Ich frage jetzt nicht wieder nach wieso. Ich bestell dort einfach nix mehr.


weise und richtige entscheidung! das gleiche mit crc, die bekommen beide nix mehr gebacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (10. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte bei RCZ eine Yari Boost 150mm bestellt. 
Gestern kam eine Mail, in der stand das die Gabel nicht geliefert wird, falscher Lagerbestand. 
Das Geld wurde mir zurück gebucht.


----------



## Flo7 (11. Februar 2019)

Hi, 

Bin gespannt ob die Stütze ausgeliefert wird-> Heute kostet sie wieder 379€



blib schrieb:


> Fox Transfer P-SE A 31,6mm, 150mm Dropper inkl. remote für 219,90€
> 
> https://www.fitstore24.com/de/fox-s...m-drop-internal-routing-456mm-tlg-2x3x-rem-oe


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. Februar 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin gespannt ob die Stütze ausgeliefert wird-> Heute kostet sie wieder 379€



Zumindest meine nicht. Habe folgende nette Mail erhalten:
-------------------------------------------------------
Vielen herzlichen Dank für Ihre Bestellung!

Leider haben wir Ihren bestellten Artikel nicht mehr lagernd! Bitte entschuldigen Sie unseren Fehlbestand!

Wir haben mehrere Verkaufsplattformen und aufgrund der 10%-Aktion und der daraus resultierenden vielen Zugriffe hat es hier offenbar eine Überschneidung bei der Ausbuchung der Stückzahl gegeben.

Leider können wir diese Sattelstützen auch nicht mehr nachstellen da es sich um ein OE- Produkt handelte, d.h. eine Werkstatt-Großverpackung inkl. Hebel!

Wir haben heute bei FOX nachgefragt aber leider gibt es diese Verpackungsweise nicht mehr!
Wir haben den Auftrag storniert und den Betrag via PAYPAL bereits refundiert!
----------------------------------------------------------------

Lustig ist, dass die Stütze unter selber Artikelnummer nun für 379€ gelistet ist. Die haben wohl keine Lust die Stütze für 187,91€ zu liefern.
Oder hat hier jemand eine zu diesem Preis bekommen?


----------



## demlak (11. Februar 2019)

Ein Shop nach dem anderen, egal ob groß oder klein, haut Lockangebote raus, die dann nicht bedient werden. Irgendwie lese ich hier ständig nur noch von Stornierungen. Gefühlt hat das ganz schön zugenommen.


----------



## blib (11. Februar 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin gespannt ob die Stütze ausgeliefert wird-> Heute kostet sie wieder 379€


Ich habe meine bereits erhalten zwar ohne ovp aber inkl Zubehör und Anleitung.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. Februar 2019)

blib schrieb:


> Ich habe meine bereits erhalten zwar ohne ovp aber inkl Zubehör und Anleitung.



Hattest du noch die 219€ bezahlt?


----------



## blib (11. Februar 2019)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Hattest du noch die 219€ bezahlt?


Ja


----------



## Flo7 (11. Februar 2019)

Ich hab das vor kurzen bekommen:



> Vielen herzlichen Dank für Ihre Bestellung!
> 
> 
> Ihre Artikel sind lieferbar und werden umgehend an Sie versendet. Rechnen Sie ca. in 1-2 Werktagen mit dem Erhalt.
> ...


----------



## dor michü (11. Februar 2019)

Habe im Januar 2Bestellungen bei RCZ gemacht, einmal eine Sid und ein anderes mal ein dt swiss m1700. Die Gabel kahm schon letzte Woche und der Laufradsatz kommt in den kommenden Tagen, denn eine Versandbestätigung habe ich schon. Also gings diesmal mit rund3-4Wochen echt fix!


----------



## Flo7 (11. Februar 2019)

dor michü schrieb:


> Habe im Januar 2Bestellungen bei RCZ gemacht, einmal eine Sid und ein anderes mal ein dt swiss m1700. Die Gabel kahm schon letzte Woche und der Laufradsatz kommt in den kommenden Tagen, denn eine Versandbestätigung habe ich schon. Also gings diesmal mit rund3-4Wochen echt fix!



Lieferzeit war mit 20 Werktagen oder 16 Wochen angegeben? Warte nämlich auch auf einen Boost E1700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (11. Februar 2019)

darauf habe ich nicht wirklich geachtet


----------



## Nforcer (12. Februar 2019)

nobss schrieb:


> Bei bike24 ein paar wenige Formula Selva für 599,99€, aber nur 4 Stück
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/suche?min_preis=21&max_preis=909&sortieren=preis_steigend&q=formula+selva
> 
> ...



Jetzt noch 27,5" + oder 29" mit 15mm Achse


----------



## Flo7 (13. Februar 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin gespannt ob die Stütze ausgeliefert wird-> Heute kostet sie wieder 379€




Ich hab sie heute erhalten zum Glück mit falschen Hebel 1x bekommen, eh viel besser  gezahlt hab ich 187€


----------



## matze4t (13. Februar 2019)

Kannste grad in die Tonne klopfen, ohne Kashima läuft das Teil doch eh nicht *duckweg*


----------



## Aldar (13. Februar 2019)

Ich schick dir eine PN in welche Tonne du das klopfen sollst und auch wann, nicht das die noch jemand rausfischt


----------



## un..inc (13. Februar 2019)

Markus_m schrieb:


> Oozy Trail 260 Felgen 67,41€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll man mit diesen Preisen anfangen?
Wirkliche Schnäppchen sind das alles nicht, oder?


----------



## grey (13. Februar 2019)

referral eigenwerbung..


----------



## null-2wo (13. Februar 2019)

dem rest hab ich gar nicht erst angeklickt. das wär fast ne meldung wert.


----------



## isartrails (13. Februar 2019)

grey schrieb:


> referral eigenwerbung..


eher spam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2019)

grey schrieb:


> referral eigenwerbung..


@Markus_m ist sicher der geheime Account von Jeff Bezos


----------



## rms69 (13. Februar 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Was soll man mit diesen Preisen anfangen?
> Wirkliche Schnäppchen sind das alles nicht, oder?


Heute angemeldet, 4 Beiträge und in jedem mindestens ein Link zum großen Fluss


----------



## Korner (13. Februar 2019)

Ich musste kurz lachen 
also wer auch immer der Troll is danke dafür


----------



## hardtails (13. Februar 2019)

Schitt, ich hab jetzt schon alles gekauft. Weil stand ja Schnäppchen und so da. 
Und nun?


----------



## Sid211985 (13. Februar 2019)

Als Schnäppchen weiter verkaufen


----------



## platt_ziege (13. Februar 2019)

@Markus_m: wären grössere bilder möglich und am besten gleich deinen painpal spenden link dazu! danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @Markus_m ist sicher der geheime Account von Jeff Bezos



Irgendwie muss er ja das durch die Scheidung verlorene Vermögen wieder reinbekommen.


----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2019)

der K******* verlinkt auf FB auch in sämtlichen Gruppen seinen schrott...


----------



## demlak (15. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Gibts da schon was neues von jemanden? Ich hab das Päckchen erst am Montag zurückgeschickt. Hat laut Retourenverfolgung nun seit Dienstag den Status "In unserer Zentrale erhalten - Germany".
> Kein Plan ob das nach UK weiter geschickt wird und man dann auch noch was davon in der Retourenverfolgung sehen kann.


Geld kam gerade vollständig zurück


----------



## freetourer (15. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Geld kam gerade vollständig zurück



Bei mir heute auch bei einer meiner Bestellungen


----------



## Risiko (15. Februar 2019)

Geld kam 2 Wochen nach dieser Bestätigung zurück


----------



## Flo7 (17. Februar 2019)

boarderking schrieb:


> https://www.rosebikes.de/magura-mt7-hc-vorderrad-oder-hinterrad-scheibenbremse-2018-b-ware-2679171
> 
> Mt7 99 euros



Bremse ist gestern angekommen, leider unterschiedliche Hebel und ein komischer Anschluss der nicht Serie ist! Muss ich reklamieren....





Ich hoffe, Rose findet eine Lösung denn die Bremsen möchte ich schon behalten...


----------



## CrossX (17. Februar 2019)

Da steht doch extra B-Ware mit optischen Mängeln.
Das würde ich darunter zählen


----------



## Flo7 (17. Februar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da steht doch extra B-Ware mit optischen Mängeln.
> Das würde ich darunter zählen




Warum sollten unterschiedliche Bremshebel ein optischer Mangel sein?? Die Bremse wurde als MT7 mit HC1 Bremsgriff verkauft...

optische Mängel wären Kratzer usw... aber sicher nicht unterschiedliche Bremshebel!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (17. Februar 2019)

Soll es dann ein technischer Mängel sein?


----------



## Flo7 (17. Februar 2019)

ich würde sagen, weder noch! einfach falsch geliefert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. Februar 2019)

@Flo7: Lass Dich nicht beirren. Du hast vollkommen Recht. Ruf am besten bei Rose an, die sind nett und so kann man es am schnellsten klären. Griff und Anschluss kann man tauschen und sind normale Ersatzteile. Allerdings kann Rose auch auf Wandlung bestehen, wenn andere Korrekturen unwirtschaftlich sind. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## LaiNico (17. Februar 2019)

Der Leitungsabgang ist nicht "falsch". War aber wohl den OEM vorbehalten.
Montiert orientiert sich die Leitung damit näher an den Schaltzug. Zudem ist der Abgang 360° drehbar.


----------



## Flo7 (17. Februar 2019)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Der Leitungsabgang ist nicht "falsch". War aber wohl den OEM vorbehalten.
> Montiert orientiert sich die Leitung damit näher an den Schaltzug. Zudem ist der ab Abgang 360° drehbar.




Ja da hab ich mich vlt falsch ausgedrückt, meinte unterschiedlich! Problem hab ich eh nur mit den zwei unterschiedlichen Bremshebel...


----------



## nobss (17. Februar 2019)

Wie YZ-3 warsmal schon geschreiben hat handeltes sich um einen Magura - 40° Leitungsabgang, kann sich jeder als Zubehör kaufen.




Ich habe das bei mir an allen Magura's verbaut, die Leitung läuft so näher am Lenker.
Kann man aber alles wieder auf den Standardabgang umbauen, ist kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (17. Februar 2019)

Genau der Leitungsabgang hat mich bisher immer von Magura abgehalten, wusste nichts von diesem Adapter


----------



## demlak (17. Februar 2019)

Die Leitung näher am Lenker zu verlegen klingt erst mal reizvoll. Je nach Setup nicht vergessen, dass es auch sinnig ist parallel zu Schaltzügen zu bleiben und sich nicht von denen zu entfernen.


----------



## frittenullnull (17. Februar 2019)

vielleicht versteht rose ja das unter B ware


----------



## nobss (17. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Die Leitung näher am Lenker zu verlegen klingt erst mal reizvoll. Je nach Setup nicht vergessen, dass es auch sinnig ist parallel zu Schaltzügen zu bleiben und sich nicht von denen zu entfernen.



Das natürlich auch 



40° Leitungsabgang


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Februar 2019)

Da der Leitungsabgang in der Artikelbeschreibung nicht beschrieben war, kann er mMn auch nicht falsch geliefert werden..

Ich wäre aber allerdings auch schon überhaupt zufrieden gewesen eine als lieferbar bestellte Mt5 zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2019)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Da der Leitungsabgang in der Artikelbeschreibung nicht beschrieben war, kann er mMn auch nicht falsch geliefert werden..
> 
> Ich wäre aber allerdings auch schon überhaupt zufrieden gewesen eine als lieferbar bestellte Mt5 zu bekommen



Den Leitungsabgang kann man notfalls auch kostengünstig ändern, egal welchen. Die Hebel lässt sich Magura jedoch fürstlich bezahlen und da HC1 wohl ausgewiesen wurde, besteht hier ein Mangel.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Februar 2019)

Da bin ich ganz bei dir


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Februar 2019)

ihr bekommt was ihr bezahlt


----------



## demlak (18. Februar 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ihr bekommt was ihr bezahlt


In deiner Welt bekommt man wenig für viel Geld?
Scheibenbremsen fürs Rad sind, meiner Meinung nach, sowohl vom Material als auch von der Ingenieursleistung bei weitem nicht wert, was sie kosten.


----------



## Korner (18. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> In deiner Welt bekommt man wenig für viel Geld?
> Scheibenbremsen fürs Rad sind, meiner Meinung nach, sowohl vom Material als auch von der Ingenieursleistung bei weitem nicht wert, was sie kosten.



Leider muss ich dir da bis zu einem gewissen Punkt wiedersprechen 
Das Material kostet nicht viel auch die Ingenieursleistung ist eine einmalige Zahlung aber die Produktion ist auch wenn sie vollautomatisiert ist sehr kostenintensiv.
Irgendjemand muss die Maschinen die die Bremsen herstellen ja auch bezahlen und den Maschinenbediener ebenfalls und der Händler will auch noch was verdienen und der Staat verdient daran sowieso mehrmals. 

ABER Gott sei Dank gibt es ja auch günstige Bremsen die bremsen


----------



## demlak (18. Februar 2019)

Das hab ich bei meiner Aussage durchaus mitbedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (19. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> In deiner Welt bekommt man wenig für viel Geld?
> Scheibenbremsen fürs Rad sind, meiner Meinung nach, sowohl vom Material als auch von der Ingenieursleistung bei weitem nicht wert, was sie kosten.


gibt es in deiner welt andere preise?


----------



## Deleted 426828 (19. Februar 2019)

Meine Güte,was ist RCZ doch für ein verrückter Laden.Ich bestelle regelmäßig dort...und im Regelfall kommt tatsächlich die Ware bei mir an und wird nicht Storniert.
Ok,des öfteren stimmt das gelieferte nicht mit der RCZ Produktbeschreibung überein,aber die Preise sind dann doch zu verlockend.Zurückschicken ist mir bei den Luxemburgern zu aufwändig.Diesbezüglich sind es Diven.
Der Hammer sind aber die newsletter/Angebote per mail.
So schnell kann man das Zeug gar nicht in den Warenkorb legen das gewisse Angebote schon nach 2 Minuten ausverkauft sind


----------



## blubboo (19. Februar 2019)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Meine Güte,was ist RCZ doch für ein verrückter Laden.Ich bestelle regelmäßig dort...und im Regelfall kommt tatsächlich die Ware bei mir an und wird nicht Storniert.
> Ok,des öfteren stimmt das gelieferte nicht mit der RCZ Produktbeschreibung überein,aber die Preise sind dann doch zu verlockend.Zurückschicken ist mir bei den Luxemburgern zu aufwändig.Diesbezüglich sind es Diven.
> Der Hammer sind aber die newsletter/Angebote per mail.
> So schnell kann man das Zeug gar nicht in den Warenkorb legen das gewisse Angebote schon nach 2 Minuten ausverkauft sind


Ging mir heute auch so.
Ich habe nach SRAM Schalthebeln geschaut und schon waren sie Ausverkauft.


----------



## GoldenerGott (20. Februar 2019)

Bei guten Angeboten muss man schnell sein. Ich hatte mir für die code rsc einen Preiswecker eingestellt für <138€. Am Sonntag hatte ich das Tablet zufällig gerade in der Hand, als der Preis bei Amazon auf 135€ fiel. Click. Schon geliefert. Schöne Bremse. Ich hatte nur 5 Sekunden überlegt, ob ich gleich zwei bestellen soll. War mir aber nicht hundertprozentig sicher, ob die Leitungen der Guide passen, da für den Preis nur VR-Bremsen angeboten wurden. Die Leitungen passen aber.


----------



## Danimal (20. Februar 2019)

Funktioniert bei irgendeinem von euch der RCZDORA Code für Diadora-Klamotten bei RCZ? Ich bekomme seit Tagen nur "ungültiger Code" angezeigt, obwohl der Code jetzt bereits mehrmals in den Newslettern veröffentlicht wurde...


----------



## hans7 (20. Februar 2019)

Gibt's irgendwo ein X01 Upgrade Kit gerade günstig? Das günstigste Angebot finde ich bei r2 für 577.

Jetzt wo die Axs raus ist sollten die Preise dich etwas sinken. Aber evtl. auch erst wenn die Konkurrenz endlich mal richtig mit 12fach auf den Markt drückt.


----------



## Asko (20. Februar 2019)

Da würde ich jetzt nicht drauf wetten.
Selbst das 11fach XX1/X01 ist immernoch ziemlich teuer.

Aber einzelne Angebote gibt's natürlich trotzdem immer mal wieder.

Um Weihnachten hat man sich die X0 Eagle Teile einzeln für ~520€ zusammen kaufen können. Aktuell wüsste ich nichts.


----------



## Flo7 (20. Februar 2019)

Außerdem ist die Axs auch eine komplett andere Preisliga...


----------



## Deleted 426828 (20. Februar 2019)

So,heute mal wieder ein Paket von RCZ bekommen.Eine Suntour Epicon TR RL RC ist es schon mal nicht wie es RCZ angegeben hat 
Die Einstellbare Low Speed Druckstufe fehlt.Es ist die "einfache" RL-R Dämpfung verbaut.Wäre ja zu schön gewesen.
Dafür war sie wirklich sehr günstig.Mit solchen Dingen muss man bei RCZ ganz einfach rechnen.
Wer keine derartigen Überraschungen mag sollte dort eher nicht Ordern.


----------



## hans7 (20. Februar 2019)

Die scheinen nicht wirklich das zu liefern was man bestellt hat. Das scheint ja immer so eine black Box zu sein. Für mich ein Grund da nicht zu bestellen.



Flo7 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Axs auch eine komplett andere Preisliga...



Nicht nur preislich, auch funktionell. Preisdruck kann da wirklich nur Shimano ausüben. Das kann noch dauern. 
Das ist gerade ne echte Cash Cow für Sram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (20. Februar 2019)

Harry_B schrieb:


> So,heute mal wieder ein Paket von RCZ bekommen.Eine Suntour Epicon TR RL RC ist es schon mal nicht wie es RCZ angegeben hat


Gibts da dann keine Handhabe dagegen, zB per PayPal?
Praktisch gesehen ist das doch einfach eine Falschlieferung? 



hans7 schrieb:


> Die scheinen nicht wirklich das zu liefern was man bestellt hat. Das scheint ja immer so eine black Box zu sein. Für mich ein Grund da nicht zu bestellen.


Bei mir haben bisher alle gelieferten Bestellungen den Prdouktbeschreibungen entsprochen.


----------



## demlak (20. Februar 2019)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> Gibts da dann keine Handhabe dagegen, zB per PayPal?
> Praktisch gesehen ist das doch einfach eine Falschlieferung?


Was hat der Zahlungsdienstleister mit der Falschlieferung zu tun?
Zunächst hat der Verkäufer das RECHT auf Nachbesserung.


----------



## Steefan (20. Februar 2019)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> Gibts da dann keine Handhabe dagegen, zB per PayPal?



Eine "Handhabe" braucht es nicht. Den Fall schildern und es gibt eine Lösung. Entweder per Minderung oder Rückabwicklung. Man muss wirklich keine Angst haben, dass man auf einem Schaden sitzen bleibt (so zumindest meine Erfahrung).

Ist halt nur lästig...


----------



## toastet (20. Februar 2019)

Mit solchen "Falschlieferungen" und Erstattungen sind bei mir schon mehrfach super Deals zu absoluten Krachern geworden.


----------



## ForG (20. Februar 2019)

Kann man nicht einen separaten RCZ-Thread starten und wieder mehr „normale“ Schnäppchen posten?


----------



## demlak (20. Februar 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einen separaten RCZ-Thread starten und wieder mehr „normale“ Schnäppchen posten?


--> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop.579873/

Predige ich seit.. ach was solls.


----------



## slowbeat (20. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Predige ich seit.. ach was solls.


Interessiert zum Glück keine Sau.


----------



## urban_overload (21. Februar 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Bei Magiac Offrad gibts 10% auf alles ab 50€ Bestellwert: https://www.maciag-offroad.de/special/jetzt-10-auf-das-gesamte-sortiment.html
> 
> Guter Preis zB. für das DT Swiss 36T Ratchet Kit, das gibts dann für 58,50€. Kostet ansonsten überall knapp 70€
> https://www.maciag-offroad.de/dt-swiss-service-kit-ratchet-36-zaehne-superlight-sid96577.html
> ...



Hat's eigentlich jemand geschafft, beide Gutscheincodes einzugeben? In den Bestimmungen würde nichts dagegen sprechen (kein Passus von wegen "nicht mit anderen Gutscheinen kombinierbar"), allerdings scheitert's auf einer rein technischen Ebene - wenn ein Gutscheincode eingegeben wurde kann kein weiterer hinzugefügt werden, auch leicht idiotisch...


----------



## Rodeodave (21. Februar 2019)

Weiß jemand zufällig, wo es gerade Angebote zu non-boost 27,5 Federgabeln gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (21. Februar 2019)

Rodeodave schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig, wo es gerade Angebote zu non-boost 27,5 Federgabeln gibt?


https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=232433 

Ein bisschen genauer und im richtigen Thread findet sich bestimmt was  : https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/page-215#post-15757954


----------



## DH_Neuling (22. Februar 2019)

Hey Leute, Ich habe gerade wegen einem neuen Bike bei bunnyhop angerufen. Dot gibt es gerade 20% Rabatt auf Bikes. Leider gilt das nicht für alle Hersteller..Aber wer gerade am suchen ist solte mal anrufen, lohnt sich sicher..  Ich weiß leider nicht wie man sie Online erkennt, aber anrufen und Fragen schadet sicher nicht. Bzw. Ich denke das sind die mit Lieferzeit 3-7 Tage. 
Vielleicht ist für jemanden was dabei, Ich hatte Glück! 
https://www.bunnyhop.de/

Lg


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2019)

DH_Neuling schrieb:


> Hey Leute, Ich habe gerade wegen einem neuen Bike bei bunnyhop angerufen. Dot gibt es gerade 20% Rabatt auf Bikes. Leider gilt das nicht für alle Hersteller..Aber wer gerade am suchen ist solte mal anrufen, lohnt sich sicher..  Ich weiß leider nicht wie man sie Online erkennt, aber anrufen und Fragen schadet sicher nicht. Bzw. Ich denke das sind die mit Lieferzeit 3-7 Tage.
> Vielleicht ist für jemanden was dabei, Ich hatte Glück!
> https://www.bunnyhop.de/
> 
> Lg





> *Solange der Vorrat reicht. Nicht auf bereits reduzierte Ware und nur auf ausgewählte Modelle. Der Rabatt gilt nur für alle nicht motorisierten Fahrräder.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Februar 2019)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Somit bleibt das Geld in der Heimat  ;-)
> 
> https://www.wigglesport.de/troy-lee...66P9rXbiFX2pDiIz64-rAB_TUjnHIZdAaAkF6EALw_wcB



Weil die Adresse auf .de endet? 

https://www.wigglesport.de/h/option/impressum

Sitz der Gesellschaft: Portsmouth

Oder bist du Brite


----------



## JDEM (23. Februar 2019)

Rodeodave schrieb:


> Federgabel BOS DIZZY 27,5" 140 mm für knapp 300
> 
> https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/gabel-bos-dizzy-27-5-140-mm-tapered-schwarz-2015/108591.html
> 
> ...



Achtung! Service bei BOS ist wahrscheinlich der schlechteste überhaupt - mal einfach hier im Forum suchen.


----------



## blubboo (23. Februar 2019)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (23. Februar 2019)

Heute gibts auf Time Pedale schönen Rabatt, die Speciale 12 gibts um 100€ (Netzpreis 235€ etwa) mit dem Code RCZTIME
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/time-pair-pedals-speciale-12-dark-grey-tm-040.html

Hab mal zugeschlagen, fast gleicher Preis wie die Mallets nur sicher qualitativ ne andere Welt.

Edit: Der Code gilt auch heute Sonntag!


----------



## Montigomo (24. Februar 2019)

laleso schrieb:


> Beste Bikeshort ever,  MSX Back Country
> für 54,99  zusätzlich noch Gutschein u. kostenloser Versand möglich.
> 
> https://www.fahrrad.de/mainstream-m...298155_9=465&dwvar_M298155_color=334673&cgid=


 Wie funktioniert es mit "Gutschein und kostenloser Versand"?


----------



## Tobionassis (25. Februar 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert es mit "Gutschein und kostenloser Versand"?


Lass es. Die Hose ist Mist. Optisch wie qualitativ. Ich hatte die. 
Vom Schnitt her wie ein kartoffelsack, Design von 1985 und qualitativ würd ich sagen auf KIK Niveau (ohne da jemals Was gekauft zu haben)


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Februar 2019)

Tobionassis schrieb:


> Lass es. Die Hose ist Mist. Optisch wie qualitativ. Ich hatte die.
> Vom Schnitt her wie ein kartoffelsack, Design von 1985 und qualitativ würd ich sagen auf KIK Niveau (ohne da jemals Was gekauft zu haben)


so schlecht auch wieder nicht. Aber der Stoff ist nicht elastisch und wird irgendwann dünn am arsch. Für das Geld gibt's gleichwertiges bzw besseres von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Emerald287 (25. Februar 2019)

Naja, da mein 1. Beitrag dazu ja gelöscht wurde, an der Stelle nochmal: fahrrad.de führt egal bei welcher Zahlungsart eine Bonitätsprüfung durch. Was das heißt: https://www.fahrrad.de/bonitaet.html


----------



## demlak (26. Februar 2019)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Naja, da mein 1. Beitrag dazu ja gelöscht wurde, an der Stelle nochmal: fahrrad.de führt egal bei welcher Zahlungsart eine Bonitätsprüfung durch. Was das heißt: https://www.fahrrad.de/bonitaet.html


siehe auch https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bonitaetspruefung-bei-jedem-kunden-von-fahrrad-de.848712/


----------



## kreisbremser (26. Februar 2019)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Naja, da mein 1. Beitrag dazu ja gelöscht wurde, an der Stelle nochmal: fahrrad.de führt egal bei welcher Zahlungsart eine Bonitätsprüfung durch. Was das heißt: https://www.fahrrad.de/bonitaet.html


die info sollte normalerweise allen beiträgen von fahrrad de oder derivaten anhängig sein.


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Februar 2019)

Man könnte einfach mal eine DSGVO-Auskunft anfordern, dies geht übrigens bei allen Versendern... Schönes Muster stellt der Landesbeauftragte für Datenschutz BaWü zur Verfügung: https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.datenschutz.de/muster-auskunftsanspruch-nach-art-15-ds-gvo/

Ich würde ja vermuten, dass nicht bei allen Zahlungsarten angefragt wird, aber es steht ja so auf der Seite.


----------



## bs99 (26. Februar 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Man könnte einfach mal eine DSGVO-Auskunft anfordern, dies geht übrigens bei allen Versendern... Schönes Muster stellt der Landesbeauftragte für Datenschutz BaWü zur Verfügung: https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.datenschutz.de/muster-auskunftsanspruch-nach-art-15-ds-gvo/
> 
> Ich würde ja vermuten, dass nicht bei allen Zahlungsarten angefragt wird, aber es steht ja so auf der Seite.


Man kann nach Art. 17 dsgvo auch die Löschung der Daten verlangen 

https://www.datenschutz-grundverordnung.eu/grundverordnung/art-17-ds-gvo/


----------



## hasardeur (26. Februar 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Man kann nach Art. 17 dsgvo auch die Löschung der Daten verlangen
> 
> https://www.datenschutz-grundverordnung.eu/grundverordnung/art-17-ds-gvo/



Mit dem Effekt/Risiko, dass man dann keine Geschäfte mehr mit diesem Partner tätigen kann. Je nach Art und Weise der Datenverarbeitung ist das vielleicht sogar empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (26. Februar 2019)

John von Shorelines verkauft in GG Megatrail in M- 155/165mm hinten oder 135/145 durch kürzeren Dämpfer. 
Mit neuer Schwinge auch zum Smash (kostet 300-400€ sagte er)
Nen billigeren Exoten wird man nicht bekommen
Super netter Verkäufer- antwortet meist innerhalb von 1-2h

https://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/2520046/


----------



## Ex4mp1e (26. Februar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch letzte woche die 661 filter schuhe von berg-ab.de bestellt? paypal ist abgebucht, aber bisher nix von berg.ab gehört. kein eAB, versandmeldung oder sonstwas  ist das normal?


Hat es bei dir am Ende geklappt? Hab gestern morgen nen Helm bei denen bestellt, PayPal hat die Kohle auch schon vom Konto abgebucht, aber vom Shop hab ich noch nix gehört. Hab denen auch ne Mail und ne Facebook-Nachricht geschrieben, beides unbeantwortet...

Edit: Und just in diesem Moment haben sie sich gemeldet.


----------



## null-2wo (26. Februar 2019)

ja. schuh kam einen tag später. viel zu groß. steht im bikemarkt


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2019)

Neonschrott schrieb:


> Hat es bei dir am Ende geklappt? Hab gestern morgen nen Helm bei denen bestellt, PayPal hat die Kohle auch schon vom Konto abgebucht, aber vom Shop hab ich noch nix gehört. Hab denen auch ne Mail und ne Facebook-Nachricht geschrieben, beides unbeantwortet...
> 
> Edit: Und just in diesem Moment haben sie sich gemeldet.


Wenn du die E-Mail und die Facebook Nachricht noch vor deiner Bestellung geschrieben hättest, hätten sie vielleicht früher geantwortet.


----------



## Ex4mp1e (26. Februar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn du die E-Mail und die Facebook Nachricht noch vor deiner Bestellung geschrieben hättest, hätten sie vielleicht früher geantwortet.


Danke, letztes Mal denke ich dran!


----------



## Skydive93 (26. Februar 2019)

da passt was beim bestellvorgang nicht. Sobald Paypal bezahlung abgeschlossen ist, muss man sich über den link nochmal auf bergab.de rückleiten lassen.
War beim Kollegen und mir so


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2019)

Ist sonst die Bestellung nicht gestartet oder kriegt man einfach nicht instant eine Auftragsbestätigung?

Dass die Auftragsbestätigung nicht direkt mit der Paypal-Mail kommt, kann bei manchen Shops schon mal vorkommen. Ist ja kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Februar 2019)

Damals, per Post und Bestellschein was aus dem Katalog bestellen, ohne Verfügbarkeitsanzeige usw, das war echt Hardcore  Da kam gar nix, NIX, Goooarnüscht!!  11einself11!!  Da wurden Schnürsenkel noch aus ausrangiertem DDR-Grenzzaun gemacht


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2019)

Ich würde heute sterben vor Ungewissheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Februar 2019)

Bergab.de ist halt ein super kleiner Laden, wenn der grad wieder einen Schwung Schnäppchen rein bekommt die ihm die Leute aus den Händen reißen kann das halt auch mal ein zwei Tage dauern. Wer ungeduldig ist sollte lieber keine Retouren bei Markus haben. Bis das Geld wieder auf dem PayPal-Konto war hat es knapp zwei Wochen gedauert. Passiert, kein Ding. 
Ich bestelle da seit Jahren, nie den Hauch eines Problems gehabt.


----------



## luftschaukel (26. Februar 2019)

Mein Geld war in nichtmal einer Woche auf dem Konto! 
Kann über Bergab nicht klagen!


----------



## write-only (26. Februar 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bis das Geld wieder auf dem PayPal-Konto war hat es knapp zwei Wochen gedauert. Passiert, kein Ding.


Da könnte sich so mancher große Shop ne Scheibe abschneiden...


----------



## Frankenracer (26. Februar 2019)

gerade von Fahrrad de erhalten

der Frühling steht vor der Tür und lässt die Fahrradsaison dieses Jahr schon deutlich früher starten. Dadurch kam es bei uns zu einem unerwartet hohen Bestelleingang, so dass sich der Versand momentan leider um mehrere Werktage verzögert.

Das ist keineswegs unser Standard und wir tun unser Bestes, um Deine Bestellung schnell und sicher zu Dir nach Hause zu bringen. Solltest Du also länger auf Deine Lieferung von uns warten, so bitten wir Dich um ein wenig Geduld und vor allem um Dein Verständnis. 

Vielen Dank für Dein Vertrauen und wir wünschen Dir jetzt schon viel Freude mit Deinem neuen Wunschprodukt!


----------



## Ex4mp1e (27. Februar 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bergab.de ist halt ein super kleiner Laden, wenn der grad wieder einen Schwung Schnäppchen rein bekommt die ihm die Leute aus den Händen reißen kann das halt auch mal ein zwei Tage dauern.


Ne ne, das Problem liegt nicht am kleinen Laden, sondern, dass der Webshop scheiße designt ist.
Man kann scheinbar unterwegs im Bestellvorgang irgendwo vergessen den Haken zu setzen um die AGBs zu bestätigen.
Die Zahlung wird dann trotzdem getätigt, aber keine Bestellung im System ausgelöst. 
Der aktuelle Workaround (das Problem scheint wohl häufiger vorzukommen) ist es, die gleiche Bestellung einfach nochmal zu tätigen, diesmal aber als Bezahlungsmethode "Vorkasse" auszuwählen, und dann in die Bemerkungen zu schreiben, dass man die Zahlung bereits per PayPal getätigt hat.
Nach der erfolgreichen Vorkasse-Bestellung bekommt man dann auch instant die Bestellbestätigung per Mail.

Ist vielleicht eine interessante Info für alle berg-ab.de Kunden, die auch mal mit dem Problem konfrontiert werden.


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2019)

Neonschrott schrieb:


> Ne ne, das Problem liegt nicht am kleinen Laden, sondern, dass der Webshop scheiße designt ist.
> Man kann scheinbar unterwegs im Bestellvorgang irgendwo vergessen den Haken zu setzen um die AGBs zu bestätigen.
> Die Zahlung wird dann trotzdem getätigt, aber keine Bestellung im System ausgelöst.
> Der aktuelle Workaround (das Problem scheint wohl häufiger vorzukommen) ist es, die gleiche Bestellung einfach nochmal zu tätigen, diesmal aber als Bezahlungsmethode "Vorkasse" auszuwählen, und dann in die Bemerkungen zu schreiben, dass man die Zahlung bereits per PayPal getätigt hat.
> ...


Oh, das ist natürlich dann ungünstig. Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (27. Februar 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ich würde heute sterben vor Ungewissheit.


Heute ja, aber damals ist man halt noch zur Tanke gelaufen, nur um festzustellen das das neue Yps mit den Urzeitkrebsen schon ausverkauft is


----------



## isartrails (27. Februar 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Heute ja, aber damals ist man halt noch zur Tanke gelaufen, nur um festzustellen das das neue Yps mit den Urzeitkrebsen schon ausverkauft is


Müsste ich noch irgendwo unterm Bett haben.


----------



## Ex4mp1e (27. Februar 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Müsste ich noch irgendwo unterm Bett haben.


Die Urzeitkrebse? Na, ob die noch leben...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Februar 2019)

Uhrzeitkrebse unterm Bett !? ..... Kopfkino


----------



## LTB (27. Februar 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Uhrzeitkrebse unterm Bett !? ..... Kopfkino


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Februar 2019)

KlausR79 schrieb:


> Magicshine MJ-606C 1600 Pack
> ( MJ 902 B+C)
> Frontlicht, Rücklicht, Remote, 1x5,2ah Akku, 1x2,6ah Akku,Helmhalterung, Kopfband etc.
> um 59,00
> ...




preis ist gut - allerdings nur interessant in dem Land wo man eh schlecht im Wald fahren darf  ^^



*XXL Sports & Outdoor* kann *keine Lieferungen außerhalb von Österreich zustellen* und keine Retouren von außerhalb von Österreich kostenlos entgegennehmen.



.


----------



## KlausR79 (28. Februar 2019)

Oh das hab ich übersehen
Aber da ich aus Österreich bin hab ich gestern zugeschlagen.
Lampe ist für die Größe und dem Preis echt gut
Und ich fahre viel im Wald, und wenn man die Schilder mal ernst nimmt und beim Schieben gesehen wird kanns auch sein das der eine oder andere Bauer sagt das man das nächste mal fahren darf ;-)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Februar 2019)

Ich finde den preis auch gut - vor allem hat man ne schöne Kombi mit BT Fernbedienung, gerade als Helmlampe sehr praktisch.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Februar 2019)

[QUOTE="KlausR79, post: 15771588, member: 422975"
Aber da ich aus Österreich bin...
Und ich schiebe viel im Wald, und wenn man beim Schieben gesehen wird kanns auch sein das der eine oder andere Bauer sagt das man das nächste mal fahren darf ;-)[/QUOTE]
Ich fühle mit dir.... was n Scheiß....

ProTipp:
immer schneller sein als der Bauer, dann passt dat schon


----------



## KlausR79 (28. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> ProTipp:
> immer schneller sein als der Bauer, dann passt dat schon



Jetzt mit dem neuen Bike sollte das auf den Hometrails auch machbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (1. März 2019)

geilo!
die xt bremsen such ich schon ewig!


----------



## Mr_Chicks (1. März 2019)

Xt 785er Bremsen um 79€ im SET mit dem Code *RCZFL1*

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/s...m-w-o-disc-km785bfmksx090-km785bsrxsx175.html

Bin auch schon am überlegen wo ich die einsetzen könnte. 
Zum Glück fällt mir grad nix ein. 

Obwohl ich fast geneigt bin die Bremse einfach auf Lager zu legen. 
Lieber haben und nicht brauchen als brauchen und nicht haben


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. März 2019)

Hatte sie auch schon im Warenkorb, selber Gedanke wie du 
Zum Glück hat mich grad noch die Vernunft gepackt


----------



## kurt8791 (1. März 2019)

Also bitte! Bei vier Wochen Lieferzeit wird euch doch wohl ein passender Verwendungszweck einfallen...


----------



## Raggygandalf (1. März 2019)

Leider noch nen 10er Versand....


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2019)

Ich kann deutschland nicht auswählen...


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. März 2019)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Leider noch nen 10er Versand....


Xt set für 90 neu, is doch gut!?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2019)

geht doch!


----------



## Raggygandalf (1. März 2019)

80 wäre besser. Aber kann man nicht nach Deutschland schicken wohl.

Bei 4 Wochen Lieferzeit dauert es mir wohl auch zulange. Da hab ich ja schon mein neues bike. Welche allerdings nur eine deore hat. Mhh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (1. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich kann deutschland nicht auswählen...





Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Aber kann man nicht nach Deutschland schicken wohl.



Ersetze:
http://www.rczbikeshop.*com/en_ue2*/shimano...
Zu:
http://www.rczbikeshop.*de/de/*shimano...

Dann klappt's auch mit DE.


----------



## sigma66 (1. März 2019)

Gibt es die XT-Bremse eigentlich mit unterschiedlicher ispec-Befestigung?
Das Modelljahr ist nicht angegeben und mit der Artikelnummer kann ich leider nichts finden.


----------



## Schibbl (1. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ersetze:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.*com/en_ue2*/shimano...
> Zu:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.*de/de/*shimano...
> ...


In DE sind es 81,60€. Österreicher haben hier den günstigsten Preis mit 79,99€. Aber Peanuts. Für weniger als 90 € inkl. Versand kommt bald ein schönes Bremsenset für das alte XC Bike.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. März 2019)

hm, die XT M8000 Vorderradbremse kostet auch mit Versand 60€ - dann könnte ich meine SLX 675 austauschen, und hätte v/H Bremse in XT - aber ich bin mit der SLX echt zufreiden, ist mehr ein optischer Mangel ...


----------



## Ghoste (1. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> hm, die XT M8000 Vorderradbremse kostet auch mit Versand 60€ - dann könnte ich meine SLX 675 austauschen, und hätte v/H Bremse in XT - aber ich bin mit der SLX echt zufreiden, ist mehr ein optischer Mangel ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 832625



Zumal die SLX in der Leistung nicht schlechter ist. Hier im Forum ging auch schon das Gerücht rum, das diese mindestens so gut zugreift wie die XT...
Daher bin ich bei dem super Preis auch am überlegen... aber ein Upgrade ist es rein von der Leistung her nicht (im Gegensatz z.b. wenn man  Shifter von SLX zu XT vergleicht...)


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ersetze:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.*com/en_ue2*/shimano...
> Zu:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.*de/de/*shimano...
> ...



81,60 plus 7,irgendwas Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Helden (1. März 2019)

Wenn ich meine neue MT5 nicht hier liegen hätte. Auf einer Seite könnte man die XT mit gutem Gewinn wieder verkaufen.


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2019)

4Helden schrieb:


> Auf einer Seite könnte man die XT mit gutem Gewinn wieder verkaufen.



Ya man, oute Dich als A-Loch


----------



## Jaerrit (1. März 2019)

Im Ernst jetzt, so ein Aufsehen für ein Vorjahresmodell mit wanderndem Druckpunkt


----------



## 4Helden (1. März 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Im Ernst jetzt, so ein Aufsehen für ein Vorjahresmodell mit wanderndem Druckpunkt


Das gab es doch erst ab der M8000, oder?


----------



## null-2wo (1. März 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Im Ernst jetzt, so ein Aufsehen für ein Vorjahresmodell mit wanderndem Druckpunkt


meine slxt m-6785 funktioniert optimal..


----------



## Jaerrit (1. März 2019)

4Helden schrieb:


> Das gab es doch erst ab der M8000, oder?





null-2wo schrieb:


> meine slxt m-6785 funktioniert optimal..



Meine 785er XT sowie Deore 615 hatten beide Druckpunktwandern, die SLX 675 von einem Kollegen wiederum gar nicht. Derzeit fahre ich am Enduro 640er Zee-Hebel, damit tritt es in Verbindung mit Putoline als Bremsmedium so gut wie nicht auf... Ich würde sagen 50/50, ich würde die 785er heute nicht mehr kaufen  
Andere Preisklasse, aber die Cura am Stahl-HT tut es bisher super, bis auf die lange Einfahrzeit. Für einen reinen Impulskauf ohne Not wäre mir die XT von RCZ das Risiko jedenfalls nicht wert...


----------



## Mr_Chicks (1. März 2019)

Hab auch noch ne XT 785 im Einsatz.
Keinerlei Druckpunkt wandern.
Und eine XT M 8020. Auch keine Probleme


----------



## Ghoste (2. März 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Meine 785er XT sowie Deore 615 hatten beide Druckpunktwandern, die SLX 675 von einem Kollegen wiederum gar nicht. Derzeit fahre ich am Enduro 640er Zee-Hebel, damit tritt es in Verbindung mit Putoline als Bremsmedium so gut wie nicht auf... Ich würde sagen 50/50, ich würde die 785er heute nicht mehr kaufen
> Andere Preisklasse, aber die Cura am Stahl-HT tut es bisher super, bis auf die lange Einfahrzeit. Für einen reinen Impulskauf ohne Not wäre mir die XT von RCZ das Risiko jedenfalls nicht wert...





Ghoste schrieb:


> Zumal die SLX in der Leistung nicht schlechter ist. Hier im Forum ging auch schon das Gerücht rum, das diese mindestens so gut zugreift wie die XT...
> Daher bin ich bei dem super Preis auch am überlegen... aber ein Upgrade ist es rein von der Leistung her nicht (im Gegensatz z.b. wenn man  Shifter von SLX zu XT vergleicht...)


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. März 2019)

sigma66 schrieb:


> Gibt es die XT-Bremse eigentlich mit unterschiedlicher ispec-Befestigung?
> Das Modelljahr ist nicht angegeben und mit der Artikelnummer kann ich leider nichts finden.


Xt785 ispec b


----------



## jr_hebboch (2. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> preis ist gut - allerdings nur interessant in dem Land wo man eh schlecht im Wald fahren darf  ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mal den Kundendienst angeschrieben, ob die vielleicht doch nach DE liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AltaSack (2. März 2019)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Hab mal den Kundendienst angeschrieben, ob die vielleicht doch nach DE liefern.



Ja warum auch nicht... ist ja Karneval


----------



## jr_hebboch (2. März 2019)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Ja warum auch nicht... ist ja Karneval



Zitat xxlsports.at :

Sollten Sie aus einem anderen EU-Land auf www.xxlsports.at bestellen wollen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren Kundenservice.



...fragen kost nix


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. März 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Zumal die SLX in der Leistung nicht schlechter ist. Hier im Forum ging auch schon das Gerücht rum, das diese mindestens so gut zugreift wie die XT...
> Daher bin ich bei dem super Preis auch am überlegen... aber ein Upgrade ist es rein von der Leistung her nicht (im Gegensatz z.b. wenn man  Shifter von SLX zu XT vergleicht...)



dann verbleibe ich so - "never touch a running system" - mit der SLX675 vorne bin ich echt zufrieden .....


----------



## shurikn (2. März 2019)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Hab mal den Kundendienst angeschrieben, ob die vielleicht doch nach DE liefern.



Weiß nicht obs preislich dann noch attraktiv ist, aber D-A Packs gäbe es auch noch. Die bieten eine Ösi Adresse und verschicken dann nach D.


----------



## decay (2. März 2019)

Scott Mtn Dryo 20 Jacke bei Stadler für 129€

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...il-MTN-Dryo-20-Fahrrad-Regenjacke-Herren.html


----------



## Epictetus (2. März 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Xt 785er Bremsen um 79€ im SET mit dem Code *RCZFL1*
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/s...m-w-o-disc-km785bfmksx090-km785bsrxsx175.html



Wie kommt man auf den Preis am Ende? Bin bei 89


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2019)

gar nicht, da die angabe excl. versand ist.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. März 2019)

In dem man einfach mehrere Sets kauft.


----------



## hardtails (4. März 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> In dem man einfach mehrere Sets kauft.



Das geht bei rcz nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (4. März 2019)

Wenn jemand Interesse an einem Fox Proframe aus der letzten Aktion bei Sportokay hat: Ich hab mir L und XL bestellt, passen leider beide nicht auf meinen Eierkopf ...

Ist die silber-schwarze Version, abzugeben für 150 € + Versand (entspricht dem Aktionspreis). Ansonsten gehen sie diese Woche wieder zurück.


----------



## Steefan (4. März 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das geht bei rcz nicht.



Manchmal schon:







k_star hat es immerhin schon auf unter 2 EUR Versandkosten je Bremsenset gebracht.


----------



## Ex4mp1e (4. März 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Interesse an einem Fox Proframe aus der letzten Aktion bei Sportokay hat: Ich hab mir L und XL bestellt, passen leider beide nicht auf meinen Eierkopf ...


Beim Fox Proframe muss ich immer an dieses Bild denken, das wird man einfach nie mehr los...


----------



## decay (4. März 2019)

Top-Feature. Auch trinken kann man prima durch.


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. März 2019)

Und rausspucken auch


----------



## BigJohn (4. März 2019)

Neonschrott schrieb:


> Beim Fox Proframe muss ich immer an dieses Bild denken, das wird man einfach nie mehr los...


Direkt einen für die Freundin gekauft. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ein passendes Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (4. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Direkt einen für die Freundin gekauft. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ein passendes Rad?


----------



## fone (4. März 2019)

Rad?



Ohne Bezug zum Freundinnen-Thema:
Das mit dem Spucken im Fullface muss man auch erst lernen.


----------



## toastet (4. März 2019)

Warum muss man nochmal ekelhaft in die Umwelt rotzen?


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Manchmal schon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann beobachte ich mal in 4-6 Wochen deinen Bikemarkt und mach mir ein Bild von deinem Charakter...


----------



## fone (4. März 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Warum muss man nochmal ekelhaft in die Umwelt rotzen?


Wegen dem Matsch im Mund. Wobei ich immer nicht verstehe, wie der da trotz Fullface hin kommt.


----------



## fone (4. März 2019)

oops


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Na dann beobachte ich mal in 4-6 Wochen deinen Bikemarkt und mach mir ein Bild von deinem Charakter...


nur weil etwas im warenkorb liegt, muss es noch lange nicht bestellt werden, bzw. worden sein!

ich habe einfach nur ermittelt wie viele sets zusammen bestellt werden könnten.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. März 2019)

Meinen Beikmarkt bitte auch beobachten und dann Bild von meinem Charakter zeichnen!


----------



## fone (4. März 2019)

Vielleicht wäre so eine schwarze Liste bei der Antifa ne gute Sache.

"Mitmenschen mit Charakterschwäche."


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. März 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> nur weil etwas im warenkorb liegt, muss es noch lange nicht bestellt werden, bzw. worden sein!
> 
> ich habe einfach nur ermittelt wie viele sets zusammen bestellt werden könnten.


rechtfertigst du dich noch vor dem? Er kann ja ein System zur Erfassung von Sozialpunkten entwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (4. März 2019)

...und ich hatte gehofft, mein achträdriges expeditionsvelomobil hier günstig mit bremsen ausrüsten zu können. jetzt muss ich lesen, dass das gesellschaftlich verpönt ist?  böse, böse welt


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> rechtfertigst du dich noch vor dem? Er kann ja ein System zur Erfassung von Sozialpunkten entwickeln.



Vor *dem* rechtfertigt man sich doch nicht...Tzzzz...


----------



## jr_hebboch (4. März 2019)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Zitat xxlsports.at :
> 
> Sollten Sie aus einem anderen EU-Land auf www.xxlsports.at bestellen wollen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren Kundenservice.
> 
> ...



Sehr kurze Antwort vom Support: Kein Versand nach D

... dafür haben Sie den Preis wieder hoch gesetzt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Vor *dem* rechtfertigt man sich doch nicht...Tzzzz...


Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns


----------



## hardtails (4. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Direkt einen  gekauft. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für eine passende Freundin?



ich glaub du meintest das so


----------



## platt_ziege (4. März 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> rechtfertigst du dich noch vor dem? Er kann ja ein System zur Erfassung von Sozialpunkten entwickeln.


du wirst doch wissen, dass er/es/man/sie etc pp gar nicht erst entwickeln muss. das fine tuning in china läuft doch schon und die weichen für die adaption in der eudssr werden/wurden ja auch schon gestellt. also nur etwas geduld


----------



## schneller Emil (4. März 2019)

geht leider nicht mehr


----------



## hulster (4. März 2019)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> geht leider nicht mehr



Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob ich meinen noch bekomme. Vermute, das einer die Werte versehentlich verdreht hat. Das Angebot sollte 549 € sein und die Ersparnis 131 €.
Sorry - aber mehr als sofort posten konnte ich nicht. Hab es gesehen, 1 min überlegt, gekauft um zu sehen ob es funktioniert und direkt gepostet. AB ist von 17:48.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2019)

Fehler schein schon entdeckt ! Der rödelt sich kaputt beim "in den Warenkorb" legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob ich meinen noch bekomme. Vermute, das einer die Werte versehentlich verdreht hat. Das Angebot sollte 549 € sein und die Ersparnis 131 €.
> Sorry - aber mehr als sofort posten konnte ich nicht. Hab es gesehen, 1 min überlegt, gekauft um zu sehen ob es funktioniert und direkt gepostet. AB ist von 17:48.



Lass mal hören obs gefunzt hat !


----------



## herbstl78 (4. März 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 1030 BUNDLE inkl. Versand - 131,46 €!!! Normal 679 €.
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/p/567991/pn/010-01758-11#
> 
> ...



das wäre was gewesen


----------



## hulster (4. März 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fehler schein schon entdeckt ! Der rödelt sich kaputt beim "in den Warenkorb" legen



Yep - weil Angebot steht noch da. Eventuell überlastet.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2019)

psst .. gleich kommt er um die Ecke und meckert !


----------



## Korner (4. März 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 1030 BUNDLE inkl. Versand - 131,46 €!!! Normal 679 €.
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/p/567991/pn/010-01758-11#
> 
> ...


----------



## rms69 (4. März 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 1030 BUNDLE inkl. Versand - 131,46 €!!! Normal 679 €.
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/p/567991/pn/010-01758-11#
> 
> ...



War wohl ein größerer Irrtum https://www.preisjaeger.at/deals/preisfehler-garmin-fenix-5-plus-modelle-201249 bei Garmin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (4. März 2019)

wenn meine großbestellung geliefert wird mach ich die tage die bikemarktanzeigen rein.....


----------



## Ohhsaft (4. März 2019)

Habs auch Probiert!


----------



## hassel1976 (4. März 2019)

Na hoffe für euch, dass das kein Hack war...


----------



## hulster (4. März 2019)

Ohhsaft schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 833856
> Habs auch Probiert!



Ooops - da ist bei denen wohl massiv was schief gegangen.


----------



## rms69 (4. März 2019)

Ohhsaft schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 833856
> Habs auch Probiert!



Lass uns doch hier weiterplappern und den anderen Fred für die richtigen Schnäppchen freihalten ...


----------



## ThiMuc (4. März 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Ooops - da ist bei denen wohl massiv was schief gegangen.


Naja klappt nur irgendwie ned das Zeug in den Warenkorb zu legen ^^


----------



## hulster (4. März 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> Lass uns doch hier weiterplappern und den anderen Fred für die richtigen Schnäppchen freihalten ...



Yep


----------



## JDEM (4. März 2019)

Ich probier es auch die ganze Zeit


----------



## hulster (4. März 2019)

hassel1976 schrieb:


> Na hoffe für euch, dass das kein Hack war...



Dann nur die Preise gehackt - der Bezahlvoqrgang bei mir war über Paypal, mit 2 Faktor Authentifizierung und direkter Rückmeldung per Mail und SMS. 
Mir sieht das aber eher nach Zahlendreher aus. Meine Ersparniss von 549€ hört sich nach nem realistischen Bundle-Angebot an für nen 1030


----------



## Stemminator (4. März 2019)

Das wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Morgen kommt die Storno Welle. 





 t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (4. März 2019)

Ich bin schon so gespannt ob irgendjemand die bestellten Teile bekommt 

Ich gönns jedem aber glaub es kaum


----------



## hulster (4. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Ich bin schon so gespannt ob irgendjemand die bestellten Teile bekommt
> 
> Ich gönns jedem aber glaub es kaum



In Deutschland ist das rechtlich so:

Angebot - also das was du auf der Website siehst, ist freibleibend. Du kannst bestellen, der Anbieter muss aber nicht annehmen. 
Kriegst du eine Auftrags-/Bestell-Bestätigung nimmt der Anbieter deine Bestellung an.
Erfolgt das automatisiert, hat das Problem der Anbieter.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2019)

lest euch doch einfach mal die bestellbedingungen durch, die man beim kauf akzeptieren muss.


----------



## aibeekey (4. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das irgendjemandem Spaß macht in Reihe Meldungen zu erstellen



Doch, ich glaube genau das macht es diesen armen Kreaturen. Spaß und vermutlich Befriedigung, weil sonst nix läuft


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> An die Gelaber-Melder: Wenn mal in Serie hier rumgelabert wird, meldet doch bitte nicht jeden Laber-Beitrag einzeln, sondern nur den ersten und schreibt irgendwas von "fortfolgende" rein. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das irgendjemandem Spaß macht in Reihe Meldungen zu erstellen, aber ich weiß, dass mir das keinen Spaß macht, reihenweise Meldungen einzeln durchzuklicken


War denunzieren schon?


----------



## nosaint77 (4. März 2019)

8 Std. snooze wie bei WhatsApp wäre jetzt dringend nötig für das Abo mit E-Mail Benachrichtigung


----------



## Korner (4. März 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist das rechtlich so:
> 
> Angebot - also das was du auf der Website siehst, ist freibleibend. Du kannst bestellen, der Anbieter muss aber nicht annehmen.
> Kriegst du eine Auftrags-/Bestell-Bestätigung nimmt der Anbieter deine Bestellung an.
> Erfolgt das automatisiert, hat das Problem der Anbieter.



Ich gönns dir 
Aber die haben in den AGBs bestimmt einen Rücktrittsartikel eingebaut für eben solche Fälle aber ich hab grad keine Zeit die AGBs durchzulesen


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> An die Gelaber-Melder: Wenn mal in Serie hier rumgelabert wird, meldet doch bitte nicht jeden Laber-Beitrag einzeln, sondern nur den ersten und schreibt irgendwas von "fortfolgende" rein. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das irgendjemandem Spaß macht in Reihe Meldungen zu erstellen, aber ich weiß, dass mir das keinen Spaß macht, reihenweise Meldungen einzeln durchzuklicken





Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Nicht gleich heulen. Lohnt sich doch eh nicht bzw. könntest mal lieber die Pseudo Deals exklusive Versandkosten, Normalpreise und „2 Stück verfügbar“ Angebote rausstreichen, statt deine süße Machtgeilheit zu befriedigen und selber so viel zu labern.
> 
> Fahrrad-Deals bei Aldi (offline), insbesondere sehr guter Montageständer für knapp 25 Euro:
> https://www.kaufda.de/Aldi-Nord/Sortiment/Fahrrad-Montagestaender




ruhig  Brauner - der Mod hat doch gar nicht namentlich erwähnt das du das warst ... war jetzt eher semi schlau sich selber zu outen ... Moment, deine Phobie gg. "formatfalsche" Schnäppchenmeldungen sind ja schon bekannt, da braucht man auch nicht sein Profil zu unterdrücken


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Ich gönns dir
> Aber die haben in den AGBs bestimmt einen Rücktrittsartikel eingebaut für eben solche Fälle aber ich hab grad keine Zeit die AGBs durchzulesen


Ich kenne es eigentlich nur so, dass erst mit der Versandmitteilung bzw.  der Lieferung der Vertrag zustande kommt. Aber ich lese mir deswegen jetzt auch nicht deren AGB durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (4. März 2019)

Aus meiner letzten onlinebestellung, anderer Shop, aber die Klausel is eigentlich Standard oder?


----------



## Steefan (4. März 2019)

Hallo P,

schau noch mal etwas genauer in den oberen weißen Bereich. Ich fürchte, da hast Du etwas mehr preisgegeben, als Du wolltest.

Gruß, Steefan


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2019)

schöne gegend!


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Hallo P,
> 
> schau noch mal etwas genauer in den oberen weißen Bereich. Ich fürchte, da hast Du etwas mehr preisgegeben, als Du wolltest.
> 
> Gruß, Steefan


Danke, Leute. Hab ich echt nicht gesehen , meine Augen sind aber auch nicht die besten,  eure dagegen schon


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. März 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> schöne gegend!


Ach ja, Hamburg


----------



## xlacherx (4. März 2019)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Das wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Morgen kommt die Storno Welle.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 833875 tAnhang anzeigen 833876 Anhang anzeigen 833877


Für das Geld hätte die das 1030 5 mal gekauft  aber war bestimmt n Preisfehler. 
Wers bekommt, kann sich glücklich schätzen. Ich würde dann sogar 200€ dafür bezahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (4. März 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist das rechtlich so:
> 
> Angebot - also das was du auf der Website siehst, ist freibleibend. Du kannst bestellen, der Anbieter muss aber nicht annehmen.
> Kriegst du eine Auftrags-/Bestell-Bestätigung nimmt der Anbieter deine Bestellung an.
> Erfolgt das automatisiert, hat das Problem der Anbieter.


Das ist nur ein Teil der Wahrheit.
Wenn der Anbieter bei Vorkasse das Geld mehr als 48h behält, ohne eine Stornierungsmail zu schicken, ist der Kaufvertrag auch offiziell angenommen.
Es gibt Urteile diesbezüglich.

Darüber Hinaus gibt es auch unabhängig von den oben angegebenen AGB-Klauseln die Möglichkeit seitens des Verkäufers den bereits zustande gekommenen Kaufvertrag zu stornieren.

Kurz: Es gibt mehr Möglichkeiten etwas vor Gericht zu erstreiten als die meisten denken. Genauso gibt es aber auch mehr Gründe dort zu verlieren, als die meisten denken.

Aber am Ende ist das auch alles scheißegal, denn, wenn man nicht vor Gericht ziehen will, muss man mit dem Leben, was der Händler will/macht.


----------



## platt_ziege (4. März 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Darüber Hinaus gibt es auch unabhängig von den oben angegebenen AGB-Klauseln die Möglichkeit seitens des Verkäufers den bereits zustande gekommenen Kaufvertrag zu stornieren.


bei _nachweis_ von _gründen_ (eigentlich egal welchen) gilt der 48h krams und alles andere auch nicht, sprich, grundsätzlich kommen die zu 99% immer aus solchen geschichten heraus. umgekehrt, ach lassen wir das, eh sinnlos ;-)


----------



## kreisbremser (5. März 2019)

bitte keine empfehlungen für gerichtsstreits. unter denen leiden alle bürger dieses landes. seit ich keinen anwalt mehr habe, brauch ich ihn auch nicht mehr.


----------



## demlak (5. März 2019)

Wo auch immer du eine Empfehlung dafür liest.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> bitte keine empfehlungen für gerichtsstreits. unter denen leiden alle bürger dieses landes. seit ich keinen anwalt mehr habe, brauch ich ihn auch nicht mehr.


macht ja wenn auch nur in einem rechtsstaat sinn


----------



## kreisbremser (5. März 2019)

mein ziel war natürlich die reichsbürger zu erreichen und die brdgmbh abzuschaffen


----------



## platt_ziege (5. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> mein ziel war natürlich die reichsbürger zu erreichen und die brdgmbh abzuschaffen


heil, mein könich


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. März 2019)

War klar


----------



## platt_ziege (5. März 2019)

dito!
mit dem verständnis von ironie hapert es es hier ja recht häufig, vor allem wenn sie eher dezent daher kommt...


----------



## rms69 (5. März 2019)

Auflösung zum Garmin Schnäppchen

*Storno mit einem 20% Gutschein 
*
https://www.preisjaeger.at/deals/pr...-5-plus-modelle-201249?page=9#thread-comments


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (5. März 2019)

Falls wer einen 20% Gutschein benötigt, bitte PN an mich


----------



## demlak (5. März 2019)

Angebote dieser Art auch gerne hier rein: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908


----------



## kreisbremser (5. März 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dito!
> mit dem verständnis von ironie hapert es es hier ja recht häufig, vor allem wenn sie eher dezent daher kommt...


ach quatsch. wir sind nur alle sehr mitteilungsbedürftig. also ich und dann schreibe ich für alle anderen mit


----------



## Korner (5. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ach quatsch. wir sind nur alle sehr mitteilungsbedürftig. also ich und dann schreibe ich für alle anderen mit



Is doch standart hier 
Einer haut einen flachen raus wo man mitdenken muss beim lesen und schon gehts rund


----------



## kreisbremser (5. März 2019)

als ob hier je einer mitgedacht hätte.


----------



## Korner (5. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> als ob hier je einer mitgedacht hätte.


raff ich ned


----------



## fone (6. März 2019)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Nicht gleich heulen. Lohnt sich doch eh nicht bzw. könntest mal lieber die Pseudo Deals exklusive Versandkosten, Normalpreise und „2 Stück verfügbar“ Angebote rausstreichen, statt deine süße Machtgeilheit zu befriedigen und selber so viel zu labern.



Ist das Ironie?
Oder 4,1 Promille?


----------



## isartrails (6. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie?


Nein, das ist Ernst und so ganz unrecht hat er nicht mit den Pseudo-Deals.
Oder liest du den durch $chei$ vermüllten Thread gerne?


----------



## Steefan (6. März 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nein, das ist Ernst...



Um so schlimmer... wenn jemand von Befriedigung süßer Machtgeilheit redet hat er nicht Kritik im Sinne, sondern nur Diffamierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (6. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Um so schlimmer... wenn jemand von Befriedigung süßer Machtgeilheit redet hat er nicht Kritik im Sinne, sondern nur Diffamierung... und Leute, die sich dem anschließen,... naja... ich will jetzt nicht näher ins Detail gehen.





fone schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie?
> Oder 4,1 Promille?





isartrails schrieb:


> Nein, das ist Ernst und so ganz unrecht hat er nicht mit den Pseudo-Deals.
> Oder liest du den durch $chei$ vermüllten Thread gerne?


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2019)




----------



## freetourer (7. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> TRUVATIV KURBEL DESCENDANT 6K EAGLE 30T BOOST 148 170MM W/O BB BLACK
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/truvat...t-6k-eagle-30t-boost-148-dub-170mm-black.html
> 
> für unter 70 EUR inkl VSK nach Deutschland
> ...



Ist das die GXP oder DUB Version?


----------



## Hans (7. März 2019)

Ich hab eine GXP bekommen


----------



## scylla (7. März 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nein, das ist Ernst und so ganz unrecht hat er nicht mit den Pseudo-Deals.
> Oder liest du den durch $chei$ vermüllten Thread gerne?



Soso. Da frag ich mich, warum jedes bisschen Gelaber gründlich, sofort und akribisch einzeln gemeldet wird, aber diese schlimmbösen vermüllenden Pseudo-Deals nicht?


----------



## isartrails (8. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Soso. Da frag ich mich, warum jedes bisschen Gelaber gründlich, sofort und akribisch einzeln gemeldet wird, aber diese schlimmbösen vermüllenden Pseudo-Deals nicht?


Wenn du mir versprichst, dass du alle löschst, die ich melde, fang ich morgen damit an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. März 2019)

Dass ich alles was gemeldet wird lösche kann ich natürlich nicht versprechen 
Aber das wäre ohne Witz jetzt mal ein für alle hilfreicher Beitrag, sowas einfach zu melden statt sich drüber aufzuregen, dass der dumme Mod es nicht entdeckt. Idealer Weise dann noch mit kurzer Begründung warum "Pseudo". Tausendmal hilfreicher als 10 untereinander stehende Laberposts einzeln zu melden, die ich sowieso anhand der ersten Meldung schon entdeckt und entfernt haben werde (und dann trotzdem noch die 9 weiteren Meldungen einzeln aufrufen und abhaken darf, was vor allem wenn man's am Handy macht ziemlich stupide ist)


----------



## fone (8. März 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nein, das ist Ernst und so ganz unrecht hat er nicht mit den Pseudo-Deals.
> Oder liest du den durch $chei$ vermüllten Thread gerne?


Es ist eine sehr, sehr schwierige Aufgabe, aber einer muss sie ja tun.


Jedes Mal wenn ich in den Schnäppchen-Thread gucke, sehe ich normalerweise maximal 3 Posts pro Tag, das ist gerade noch zu bewältigen. Ok, ok, Arno Dübel wäre eventuell überlastet.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. März 2019)

Keine Sorge werden immer weniger .... die Nörgler die bestimmen was Pseudo Deals sind oder was in den Schnapper Thread soll, vertreiben auch irgendwann den letzten ...



Spoiler



 MTB Shimano XT 2/3x 11-fach Rapidfire PLUS SL-M8000 Set - Schalthebel 50,64€
 MTB SRAM X0 10-fach Trigger Zero Loss (links) 35,98€
KIND SHOCK Seatpost LEV INTEGRA (30.9x392mm Travel 120mm)
89,50€

so etwas poste ich hier nicht mehr


----------



## demlak (8. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge werden immer weniger .... die Nörgler die bestimmen was Pseudo Deals sind oder was in den Schnapper Thread soll, vertreiben auch irgendwann den letzten ...


anscheinend ja nicht.. du bist ja noch immer hier


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. März 2019)

im Labber Thread schreibe ich ja auch, da könnt ihr nix machen


----------



## demlak (8. März 2019)

dann stänker doch noch etwas mehr rum über eine sache, an der du dich eh nicht mehr beteiligen willst..


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. März 2019)

Stört dich das? Juckt mich nicht .....


----------



## _arGh_ (8. März 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Um vielleicht mal wieder etwas Sinnvolles hier beizutragen...
> 
> 
> Ich hab die Commencal Laufräder jetzt auch bekommen. Von der Aufbauqualität bin ich aber eher enttäuscht, selbst für 200€. Das Vorderrad war ganz in Ordnung, da musste ich nicht viel Arbeit reinstecken, aber beim Hinterrad ist die Speichenspannung kreuz und quer, mit Abweichungen von 30% (siehe Bilder).
> ...


sind am vorderrad torquecaps verbaut bzw kann man die evtl nachrüsten?


----------



## fone (8. März 2019)

Ach, wo wir gerade dabei sind. Bitte keine Schnäppchen für jegliche Elektronik posten, vor allem keinen GPS-Garmin Mist.
Und keine Rennradsachen.

Edit: Mist, jetzt waren wir gerade fast bei was anderem. Sorry.


----------



## decay (8. März 2019)

Darf ich die Einladung zum nächsten Denunzianten- und Blockwarttreffen dann nicht mehr hier posten?

Ist doch jämmerlich, wenn sich jemand hier im Laberthread über Gelaber aufregt, geradezu armselig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (8. März 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Darf ich die Einladung zum nächsten Denunzianten- und Blockwarttreffen dann nicht mehr hier posten?


Hier darf überhaupt niemand mehr posten!


----------



## mikefize (8. März 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Darf ich die Einladung zum nächsten Denunzianten- und Blockwarttreffen dann nicht mehr hier posten?
> 
> Ist doch jämmerlich, wenn sich jemand hier im Laberthread über Gelaber aufregt, geradezu armselig



Gemeldet!


----------



## Hans (8. März 2019)

Hallo,

hab eine Frage an die Vernünftigen hier 

hab Intresse an den beiden Laufrädern

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/ktm-re...boost-12x148mm-black-orange-195110002027.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/ktm-fr...sc-boost-15x110mm-black-red-195109002048.html

Boost ist klar
denke Naben und Felgen von DT - aber welche ?
da von DT, sollten es 6-Loch Scheiben sein

einmal comp, einmal team - passen die überhaupt zusammen ?

vielleicht hat oder kennt ja jemand die Laufräder. Gewicht wäre Intressant


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. März 2019)

Fragen zu RCZ Schnappern? Du bist ganz schön mutig ....


----------



## Hans (8. März 2019)

Ich weiß. Heute sind meine DT M1700 gekommen.  Sind leider E1700
Für mein Hardtail Project zu schwer.  Vielleicht sind die KTM leichter


----------



## Flo7 (8. März 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Heute sind meine DT M1700 gekommen.  Sind leider E1700
> Für mein Hardtail Project zu schwer.  Vielleicht sind die KTM leichter



Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## null-2wo (8. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Bitte keine Schnäppchen für jegliche Elektronik posten, vor allem keinen GPS-Garmin Mist.
> Und keine Rennradsachen.


des weiteren gibts für lidl/aldi, rcz und bekleidung eigene threads. bitte beachten!


----------



## Hans (8. März 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt?


Vor ca 14 Tagen


----------



## fone (8. März 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> des weiteren gibts für lidl/aldi, rcz und bekleidung eigene threads. bitte beachten!


Was ist mit Cannondale und Liteville?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobss (8. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Was ist mit Cannondale und Liteville?



Nix gegen Cannondale und Lefty Bitteschön , aber wir haben schon was eigenes 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-uns-eure-cannondales.92382/
Viel Spass beim Schnäppchenstöbern


----------



## null-2wo (8. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Was ist mit Cannondale und Liteville?


bei liteville is alles im vierstelligen bereich schon 'n schnäppchen.


----------



## fone (8. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ach, wo wir gerade dabei sind. Bitte keine Schnäppchen für jegliche Elektronik posten, vor allem keinen GPS-Garmin Mist.





scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Starke Preise, ev. neues Modell 2019 im Anmarsch?
> 
> Garmin Edge 1030:
> https://www.rabe-bike.de/de/garmin-edge-1030/
> ...



Das soll wohl ein Witz sein, was?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (8. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Das soll wohl ein Witz sein, was?



???


----------



## isartrails (8. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Das soll wohl ein Witz sein, was?


Eben, hier hat halt nicht jeder die gleiche Auffassung von Humor und Preiswürdigkeit.


scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> ???


Gutes Beispiel. Eine einfache Google-Recherche hätte ergeben, dass das sogenannte Schnäppchen zu diesem Preis auch bei anderen Anbietern zu finden ist. Damit ist es meinetwegen immer noch ein fairer Preis, aber eben kein Schnäppchen. Jeder, der sich aktuell sowas zulegen möchte, hätte das Angebot dank der Suchmaschinen gefunden. Und jeder, der das momentan nicht benötigt, der wird wegen diesem Preis ganz sicher nicht schwach.
Ein Schnäppchen ist es dann, wenn es idealo nicht hat und bei Dir das Verlangen auslöst, es zu kaufen, obwohl du es eigentlich nicht brauchst...


----------



## scubasigi_73 (8. März 2019)

Tut mir leid euren Thread mit meinem Beitrag zugemüllt zu haben. MEINE Google-Recherche hat höhere Prese ergeben, aber was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (8. März 2019)

Daniel_HD schrieb:


> Noch diese Woche gibt es bei Superstar Components 50% Rabatt auf alle Nano Evo Pedale mit Titanachse und/oder Titanpins.
> Gutscheincode: Titanium50
> 
> Link: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/nano-x-evo-pedals.htm
> ...



Wenn ich 1mal normale Pedale und 1mal Titan in den Warenkorb lege, werden beide Paare reduziert

Also alles reinpacken was geht?


----------



## Skydive93 (8. März 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> des weiteren gibts für lidl/aldi, rcz und bekleidung eigene threads. bitte beachten!


wo denn?
der für rcz würde mich interessieren


----------



## Asko (8. März 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop.579873/


----------



## sp00n82 (9. März 2019)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> sind am vorderrad torquecaps verbaut bzw kann man die evtl nachrüsten?


Hab das Vorderrad noch nicht probiert einzubauen, scheinen aber normale zu sein, hab da 21mm Durchmesser gemessen (Torque Caps scheinen 31mm zu haben). Zum Nachrüsten müsstest du wohl Commencal direkt fragen, die haben mir relativ schnell geantwortet. Formula Hubs, der Hersteller, dagegen gar nicht.
Ansonsten, für weniger Fummelei beim Einbau: https://www.bike-components.de/de/NEWMEN/TC-Adapter-p62652/


----------



## unknownbeats (9. März 2019)

wenn ich das garmin angebot mit dem entschuldigungs rabat von 20% kombiniere kommt aber schon ein netter preis raus -)


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich 1mal normale Pedale und 1mal Titan in den Warenkorb lege, werden beide Paare reduziert
> 
> Also alles reinpacken was geht?


Also, nochmal: es werden nur Pedale reduziert, keine Bremsbeläge o.ä.

Aber: der Code funktioniert auch bei den Stahlversionen, man muss gar keine Titanversionen im Warenkorb haben das er angerechnet wird.
Hab jetzt 2 Paar Steel zum Preis von einem bekommen


----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ansonsten, für weniger Fummelei beim Einbau: https://www.bike-components.de/de/NEWMEN/TC-Adapter-p62652/


Die habe ich auch genommen, trotz Hope Naben.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Aber: der Code funktioniert auch bei den Stahlversionen, man muss gar keine Titanversionen im Warenkorb haben das er angerechnet wird.
> Hab jetzt 2 Paar Steel zum Preis von einem bekommen


Hab ich grad probiert, bei mir muss die Titanversion im Warenkorb sein, damit das geht. Wenn nur die Stahl-Variante drin ist, funktioniert der Code nicht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. März 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hab ich grad probiert, bei mir muss die Titanversion im Warenkorb sein, damit das geht. Wenn nur die Stahl-Variante drin ist, funktioniert der Code nicht.





 

 
Funktioniert immer noch 
Soll ich sie dir bestellen?


----------



## sp00n82 (9. März 2019)

Man muss tatsächlich 2 zum Preis von einem bestellen. Mit nur einem Pedal im Warenkorb geht der Code nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f00f (9. März 2019)

1x Stahl geht nicht. 1x Titan geht. 2x Stahl geht auch, wie @PORTEX77 schon schrub.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. März 2019)

f00f schrieb:


> 1x Stahl geht nicht. 1 Titan geht. 2x Stahl geht auch, wie @PORTEX77 schon schrub


Ah ok, 1 paar hab ich gar nicht probiert, die Gier hat direkt 2 in den Korb gepackt
P.S: Huhu,O...


----------



## fone (10. März 2019)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> ???


Mein Post war ironisch gemeint. 
Ich persönlich freue mich über jeden, der Schnäppchen postet, auch wenn sie mich nicht interessieren. 
Also Danke. 

Wenn irgendwelche komischen Nicht-Schnäppchen gepostet werden, schmunzel ich höchstens darüber. Deswegen einen Aufstand zu proben, käme mir nicht in den Sinn.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. März 2019)

Man  erkennt zur Not auch an der Anzahl der "Daumen hoch" die Qualität der Schnäppchen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Man  erkennt zur Not auch an der Anzahl der "Daumen hoch" die Qualität der Schnäppchen.


Und was ist mit dem "Ironie Daumen hoch"?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. März 2019)

Mit Ironie kann hier eh keiner um


----------



## fone (11. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem "Ironie Daumen hoch"?


Schwierig. Da funktioniert vielleicht eher ein Ironie-Gewinner, müsste dann aber einzeln stehen und sich aber aus der Unterhaltung ableiten lassen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (11. März 2019)

TobiTheDuck schrieb:


> Wer grade Briefpost von BOC bekommt: Nicht gleich wegschmeißen, da drin ist ein 20€-Gutschein ab 40€ Einkaufswert in den Filialen.
> Dort sind die Preise meistens höher als Online, werden aber auf Nachfrage angeglichen.
> Grade große Flasche Doc Blue und Shimano HG95 Kette für zusammen 20€ gekauft.



Ich habe ihn gerade entsorgt. Der Gutschein gilt nur für hessische Filialen. Da müsste ich extra nach Frankfurt fahren, was mir definitiv zu weit ist. Da spare ich nix mehr. Besonders ärgerlich, weil die nächste Filiale nur 10 km entfernt ist, aber in BW.


----------



## TobiTheDuck (11. März 2019)

Ach so, das hab ich übersehen, ich ergänze das mal, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gamble (12. März 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Bike-Discount, 4,49€:
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-schlauch-sv-21-fuer-27,5-406128
> 
> Schnell weg...



Gut gemeint ist nicht gut gemacht. Schläuche hab ich schon genug, die meisten davon mit zahlreichen kleinen, fiesen Löchern.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (12. März 2019)

MTB_Rennrad_Bik schrieb:


> Bei bike-discount ist das XX1 EAGLE Schaltwerk noch mal 20€ günstiger, wahrscheinlich volles Lager
> 
> 179,90€ Da ist das X01 teurer
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-xx1-eagle-12-fach-schaltwerk-840832



Kam bei mir heute in der Tüte an ("lose Verpackung"; vgl. Screenshot) und scheint absolute B-Ware (s. Foto) zu sein.
Ja, mir ist klar, dass ein Schaltwerk nach ein paar Fahrten immer so aussehen wird.
Ja, das gehört eigtl. in den Laberfaden. Aber nicht jeder potentielle Schnäppchenjäger liest dort mit.


----------



## urban_overload (12. März 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Kam bei mir heute in der Tüte an ("lose Verpackung"; vgl. Screenshot) und scheint absolute B-Ware (s. Foto) zu sein.
> Ja, mir ist klar, dass ein Schaltwerk nach ein paar Fahrten immer so aussehen wird.
> Ja, das gehört eigtl. in den Laberfaden. Aber nicht jeder potentielle Schnäppchenjäger liest dort mit.
> 
> ...



Das ist halt schon oag. B-Ware müsste gekennzeichnet sein. So ramponiert schaut mein XT-Schaltwerk nach 2 Saisonen aus... und auch nur annähernd.


----------



## toastet (12. März 2019)

Gebrauchtware ist keine B-Ware, bereits montierte und gefahrene Teile sind in keinem Fall B-Ware, das funktioniert so bei Fahrradteilen nicht. B-Ware kann da maximal Lagerspuren oder halt beschädigte oder fehlende Verpackung haben. War sie montiert oder gar (auch nur zu Probezwecken zB im Laden) gefahren, ist es Gebrauchtware. Gefahrene Räder sind auch keine B-Ware, dass sind dann eben Vorführmodelle, wird aber bei nem Fahrrad, im Gegensatz zu ner Stereoanlage oder TV nie zu B-Ware.


----------



## DH_Neuling (12. März 2019)

Hey Leute,

habe gerade gesehen das man das Lauf True Grit günstiger bekommt: https://www.bunnyhop.de/e-vendo.php?SessionId=&a=search&SearchStr=true+grit
Weiß nicht ob das hier Sinn macht aber bei den Rennrad jungs/mädels vielleicht noch weniger *grübel*

Lg


----------



## urban_overload (12. März 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Gebrauchtware ist keine B-Ware, bereits montierte und gefahrene Teile sind in keinem Fall B-Ware, das funktioniert so bei Fahrradteilen nicht. B-Ware kann da maximal Lagerspuren oder halt beschädigte oder fehlende Verpackung haben. War sie montiert oder gar (auch nur zu Probezwecken zB im Laden) gefahren, ist es Gebrauchtware. Gefahrene Räder sind auch keine B-Ware, dass sind dann eben Vorführmodelle, wird aber bei nem Fahrrad, im Gegensatz zu ner Stereoanlage oder TV nie zu B-Ware.


Stimmt natürlich. Da wurden - auch von mir - Begrifflichkeiten vermengt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (12. März 2019)

Zum XX1-Schaltwerk bei BD: das sind doch maximal kosmetische Kleinigkeiten an der Innenseite des Carbonkäfigs. Ich habe das Teil zu dem Kurs auch bestellt und habe ehrlich gesagt gar nicht darüber nachgedacht, dass es bei verpackten Schaltwerken vielleicht anders aussehen könnte.


----------



## decay (12. März 2019)

Wann werden die ersten Versender anfangen keine Ingenieure mehr zu beliefern?


----------



## Nd-60 (12. März 2019)

Für die Eisdiele ist es in dem Zustand natürlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Die Kratzer innen am Käfig sind aber eigentlich egal. Man hätte auch Lager und Montagespuren erwähnen können.
Aber du hast es anscheinend für einen guten Kurs gekauft, da kann man über sowas hinweg sehen.
Fahr einmal ins Seinfeld, dann stört das nicht mehr. 

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## schmitr3 (12. März 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Wann werden die ersten Versender anfangen keine Ingenieure mehr zu beliefern?


Sobald sich die Nicht-Ingenieure auch Santas und Liteville leisten können!


----------



## Nd-60 (12. März 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Sobald sich die Nicht-Ingenieure auch Santas und Liteville leisten können!



Zahnärzte und Apotheker sind keine Inschenöre


----------



## wirme (13. März 2019)

Dem Inschenör ist nichts zu schwör.
Und der kauft Radon


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. März 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Sobald sich die Nicht-Ingenieure auch Santas und Liteville leisten können!


Also jetzt. Ich bin kein Ingenieur und auch kein Zahnarzt.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (13. März 2019)

dann nenne bitte dein Aufgabengebiet ( z.B.Beruf:Sohn, Hipster etc.) damit man die "Vourteilbehaftete" Gruppe korrekt erweitern kann ....


----------



## below (13. März 2019)

Ich bin Inschenör und fahr Dartmoor - was mach ich jetzt? Muss ich jetzt SC fahren?


----------



## Der_Graue (13. März 2019)

below schrieb:


> Ich bin Inschenör und fahr Dartmoor - was mach ich jetzt? Muss ich jetzt SC fahren?


Geniese es einfach, dein Dartmoor fahren zu dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (13. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Also jetzt. Ich bin kein Ingenieur und auch kein Zahnarzt.


Toll bist du. Keks?


----------



## aibeekey (13. März 2019)

SC wird durchgehend bei Bike-Components verramscht, Yeti gibt's bei RCZ ...

Da muss man heute schon z.B. Ibis fahren, wenn man zeigen möchte, dass man Kohle hat


----------



## Nd-60 (13. März 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> SC wird durchgehend bei Bike-Components verramscht, Yeti gibt's bei RCZ ...
> 
> Da muss man heute schon z.B. Ibis fahren, wenn man zeigen möchte, dass man Kohle hat



oder Pole Machine


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. März 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Toll bist du. Keks?


Aber nur mit 52 ZÄHNEN. har har.


----------



## CrossX (13. März 2019)

below schrieb:


> Ich bin Inschenör und fahr Dartmoor - was mach ich jetzt? Muss ich jetzt SC fahren?


Ich auch und ich fahre Specialized. Ist ja mittlerweile auch nur noch so semicool.


----------



## beetle (14. März 2019)

Euren akademischen Grad gabs auch als Schnäppchen, oder?


----------



## Hillcruiser (14. März 2019)

ein Inschenör hat´s schwör


----------



## Korner (14. März 2019)

jkmed schrieb:


> Und? Angekommen?



Das wurde am selben Tag noch geklärt. 
Nein keine Lieferung. 



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der Laberthread ist nebenan. Danke.



Ich denke er hats beim ersten mal schon kapiert.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. März 2019)

jetzt fangen schon Schnäppchenjägerthread-SPAM-Gegner an den Schnäppchenjäger-Thread vollzuspammen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (14. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> jetzt fangen schon Schnäppchenjägerthread-SPAM-Gegner an den Schnäppchenjäger-Thread vollzuspammen .....


Kost ja nix


----------



## Mr_Chicks (14. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> jetzt fangen schon Schnäppchenjägerthread-SPAM-Gegner an den Schnäppchenjäger-Thread vollzuspammen .....





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Kost ja nix



Ist also ein Schnäppchen. Muss doch da rein


----------



## Steefan (14. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> jetzt fangen schon Schnäppchenjägerthread-SPAM-Gegner an den Schnäppchenjäger-Thread vollzuspammen .....



Heißt das, wir dürfen jetzt alle?


----------



## Korner (14. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Heißt das, wir dürfen jetzt alle?


 Scheint so


----------



## Hillcruiser (15. März 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> wo denn?
> der für rcz würde mich interessieren



mich auch... ist ein echter Schrottladen.
2x was bestellt, nie was bekommen und erst auf Aufforderung nach 2 Monaten Geld zurück


----------



## Epictetus (15. März 2019)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> mich auch... ist ein echter Schrottladen.
> 2x was bestellt, nie was bekommen und erst auf Aufforderung nach 2 Monaten Geld zurück



Dachte ich ursprünglich auch wegen der schlechten Kommunikation etc, hab 2x was bestellt und nicht binnen nützlicher Frist erhalten.. PayPal eingeschaltet 2x. Dann einfach mal gewartet..

hab den FR1950 LRS für etwas über 200 EUR geschossen und bekommen. Bestelle seither öfter dort und übe mich einfach mal in Geduld. Kann halt Monate dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbstone (15. März 2019)

Habe jetzt auch schon 5 mal dort bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt. Das es schon öfters mal nicht klappt, und Lieferungen nicht kommen habe ich auch schon gehört.
Bin bisher aber zum Glück verschont geblieben .

So long

Benni


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. März 2019)

knarf66 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Goggle ist, 100% Accuri, mit verspiegelten Gläsern, gibt's gerade bei berg-ab für 29,99 statt 69,90€.
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=100%+Accuri&x=12&y=8



Bringt die Verspiegelung etwas?

Nachtrag: Sind Sonderposten ohne Ersatzglas. Dieses ist wohl bei den Brillen in klar dabei.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. März 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Bringt die Verspiegelung etwas?
> 
> Nachtrag: Sind Sonderposten ohne Ersatzglas. Dieses ist wohl bei den Brillen in klar dabei.


Die Verspiegelung ist dazu da, dass andere einem nicht in die Augen sehen können. Das kann was bringen, wenn man vor dem großen Drop steht, und die anderen einen erwartungsvoll anschauen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. März 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Verspiegelung ist dazu da, dass andere einem nicht in die Augen sehen können. Das kann was bringen, wenn man vor dem großen Drop steht, und die anderen einen erwartungsvoll anschauen.


Achso... und ich dachte schon, dass ich Karten spielen Muss bei der Abfahrt.


----------



## DerGeneigteLese (15. März 2019)

Bei den Superstar Pedalen sind 2 unterschiedlich lange Sätze an Pins dabei.

Mir sind die kurzen lang genug. Kann jemand die langen brauchen oder hat sogar kurze zum tauschen übrig?
Hätte 2 mal die langen über....


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. März 2019)

DerGeneigteLese schrieb:


> Bei den Superstar Pedalen sind 2 unterschiedlich lange Sätze an Pins dabei.
> 
> Mir sind die kurzen lang genug. Kann jemand die langen brauchen oder hat sogar kurze zum tauschen übrig?
> Hätte 2 mal die langen über....


So schnell kann ich das nicht entscheiden,  ich hab sie noch nichtmal ausgepackt


----------



## Epictetus (16. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> So schnell kann ich das nicht entscheiden,  ich hab sie noch nichtmal ausgepackt



Mehr Misshandlung an meinen Schienbeinen als durch die Langen bei den SuperStars habe ich noch nicht erlebt.

Thema Goggles, unabhängig vom Discount dort:

https://www.melonoptics.de/shop/parker-mtb-mx-schneebrillen/

Nie wieder was anderes. Gibt immer mal wieder 10% Codes bei Facebook oder auf irgendwelchen Dealseiten (Googlen..)


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Mehr Misshandlung an meinen Schienbeinen als durch die Langen bei den SuperStars habe ich noch nicht erlebt


Nichts geht über Grip
Ne,im Ernst,  muss ich ausprobieren, hab überall lange Madenschrauben drin( in anderen Pedalen), jetzt hab ich neue Schuhe und damit zuviel Grip.
Ich kann den Fuß nicht zeitig repositionieren, der Schuh "klebt" zu sehr am Pedal. Dat is auch nix(für mich).
Daher, erstmal ausprobieren.


----------



## Epictetus (16. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nichts geht über Grip
> Ne,im Ernst,  muss ich ausprobieren, hab überall lange Madenschrauben drin( in anderen Pedalen), jetzt hab ich neue Schuhe und damit zuviel Grip.
> Ich kann den Fuß nicht zeitig repositionieren, der Schuh "klebt" zu sehr am Pedal. Dat is auch nix(für mich).
> Daher, erstmal ausprobieren.



Das war auch das Problem, dass ich den Fuß umsetzen wollte für bessere Position vor größeren Sprüngen, aber das Ganze dann immer n emotionales Drama war. Hab dann letzlich auf Clipless gewechselt für immer gleiche Position im Pedal, never going back.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Mehr Misshandlung an meinen Schienbeinen als durch die Langen bei den SuperStars habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
> 
> Thema Goggles, unabhängig vom Discount dort:
> 
> ...


kannst du was zum Unterschied von Ski- und MTB-Goggle sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (16. März 2019)

Die Ski Brille hat ein Doppelglass und beschlägt dadurch weniger. Der Rahmen ist der selbe.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. März 2019)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Die Ski Brille hat ein Doppelglass und beschlägt dadurch weniger. Der Rahmen ist der selbe.


Die Polsterung unterscheidet sich demnach nicht?


----------



## Pilatus (16. März 2019)

So viel ich weiß nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (16. März 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Die Polsterung unterscheidet sich demnach nicht?



Polster an sich sind ein Qualitätsmerkmal. Das ist dann aber eher eine Frage der Preisklasse. Was Glas und Polster betrifft, liebe ich meine Swane. In D sind die nur schwer zu bekommen. Das ist übrigens eine Skibrille, wird aber auch zum Biken genutzt .


----------



## Epictetus (16. März 2019)

Liegt bei meinen Eltern in Deutschland. Ist das ne gpx oder DUB Kurbel?  von rcz gekauft..


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Liegt bei meinen Eltern in Deutschland. Ist das ne gpx oder DUB Kurbel?  von rcz gekauft..


worin unterscheiden sich die systeme?

wenn du das weist, bedarf es genau einem foto zur optischen feststellung.


----------



## Epictetus (16. März 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> worin unterscheiden sich die systeme?
> 
> wenn du das weist, bedarf es genau ein foto zur optischen feststellung.


Achsdurchmesser? Ich meine es stand an der Achse außen auch DUB drauf sonst..

Falls jemand sich erbarmt und es mir sagt, ich müsste noch ein Tretlager kaufen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. März 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> kannst du was zum Unterschied von Ski- und MTB-Goggle sagen?





Pilatus schrieb:


> Die Ski Brille hat ein Doppelglass und beschlägt dadurch weniger. Der Rahmen ist der selbe.





Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Die Polsterung unterscheidet sich demnach nicht?



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/111022560/?q=skibrille&o=relevance&c[node]=150

Skibrillen sind häufiger als MTB-Goggles doppelt verglast und/oder haben eine gute Anti-Fog Beschichtung innen und ggf. auch Anti-Scratch außen.
Scheiben in MTB Goggles sind oft billigst gefertigt, beschlagen deshalb innen leicht und verkratzen außen auch leicht.
(Achtung: das gibts natürlich auch bei SkiBris)

Polsterung oder sonst irgendwas wird zwischen MTB, MX und Ski kein Unterschied gemacht.

Was ich persönlich empfehlen kann:

Doppelt verglast und sehr gutes Antifog: zB https://www.radonline.de/uvex-fahrradhelm-downhill-2000-black-bike-230142.html
Einfach verglast und sehr gutes Antifog und Möglichkeit zu Tear-Offs und noch größeres Sichtfeld und auch für Brllenträger vorbereitet: zB https://www.radonline.de/uvex-fahrradhelm-athletic-bike-230143.html
+ jeweils bei beiden Option mit anderen Scheiben aus dem Zubehörsortiment umzurüsten auf orange für schlechtes Skiwetter oder auf getönt für viel Sonne
Oder die selbsttönende Skibrille nehmen, dann passt eine für alles. Ist die Scheibe halt teurer zu ersetzen wenn du beim MTB einschädelst.


----------



## jonalisa (16. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Achsdurchmesser? Ich meine es stand an der Achse außen auch DUB drauf sonst..
> 
> Falls jemand sich erbarmt und es mir sagt, ich müsste noch ein Tretlager kaufen



Achsdurchmesser be DUB 28,99mm bei GXP 24mm. Achse bei DUB Alu, bei GXP Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Achsdurchmesser? Ich meine es stand an der Achse außen auch DUB drauf sonst..
> 
> Falls jemand sich erbarmt und es mir sagt, ich müsste noch ein Tretlager kaufen


bei gxp ist ein deutlicher absatz am ende der achse.


----------



## Asko (16. März 2019)

Bei GXP ist die Achse am  rechten Kurbelarm, bei DUB am linken Kurbelarm. 
Also dürfte das eine GXP Kurbel sein.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Mehr Misshandlung an meinen Schienbeinen als durch die Langen bei den SuperStars habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
> 
> Thema Goggles, unabhängig vom Discount dort:
> 
> ...


Wie groß und breit sind denn die Melons? Als Brillenträger muss ich die Goggles auch noch über meine (schmale) Sportbrille kriegen, ohne dass es überall drückt oder mir die Brille in die Augen gepresst wird.
Groß aussehen tun sie ja zumindest.




JohSch schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich empfehlen kann:
> 
> Doppelt verglast und sehr gutes Antifog: zB https://www.radonline.de/uvex-fahrradhelm-downhill-2000-black-bike-230142.html
> Einfach verglast und sehr gutes Antifog und Möglichkeit zu Tear-Offs und noch größeres Sichtfeld und auch für Brllenträger vorbereitet: zB https://www.radonline.de/uvex-fahrradhelm-athletic-bike-230143.html



Deine Ausführung im anderen Thread dazu fand ich noch hilfreicher, dass bei denen der Schaumstoff die Nase nicht zuzudrücken zu scheint (zumindest bei dir). Bisher musste ich bei den von mir ausprobierten Goggles auch immer den Schaumstoff im Nasenbereich wegschneiden, um gescheit atmen zu können.


(Der zweite Link ist übrigens kaputt bei dir, der müsste auf eine .html Seite verweisen, nicht auf eine .htm. In der Anzeige ist es noch richtig, aber im Code vom URL= ist da das letzte L verloren gegangen.)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. März 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Deine Ausführung im anderen Thread dazu fand ich noch hilfreicher, dass bei denen der Schaumstoff die Nase nicht zuzudrücken zu scheint (zumindest bei dir). Bisher musste ich bei den von mir ausprobierten Goggles auch immer den Schaumstoff im Nasenbereich wegschneiden, um gescheit atmen zu können.
> 
> 
> (Der zweite Link ist übrigens kaputt bei dir, der müsste auf eine .html Seite verweisen, nicht auf eine .htm. In der Anzeige ist es noch richtig, aber im Code vom URL= ist da das letzte L verloren gegangen.)



Ja, probier mal, ich kenn auch viele "beschnittene" 100%, Fox, etc, aber beschnittene Downhill oder Athletic hab ich noch keine gesehen.

Link hab ich glaub ich jetzt gefixt...gibts aber eh bestimmt auch iwo anders, war nur bei Google oben.


----------



## blubboo (16. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Die Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Lenker gibt es zur Zeit mit 40% Rabatt für 66.99 Euro Versandkosten frei.
> Mit Lebenslanger Garantie.
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-horizon-carbon-riserbar-lenker/rp-prod158768
> 
> Hab gleich mal zugeschlagen



Der Preis ist wirklich nicht schlecht, er lag die letzten Monate aber immer bei 73€... Keine Ahnung woher diese 40% kommen sollen.
Den Lenker gab es sogar schon für deutlich unter 60€.


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Der Preis ist wirklich nicht schlecht, er lag die letzten Monate aber immer bei 73€... Keine Ahnung woher diese 40% kommen sollen.
> Den Lenker gab es sogar schon für deutlich unter 60€.


Bist du dir sicher? 
Hab immer nur den Alulenker für günstiger gesehen.
Den Carbon bisher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (16. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?
> Hab immer nur den Alulenker für günstiger gesehen.
> Den Carbon bisher nicht.


Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher 

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/mtb-le...-carbon-riser-318mm-780800mm-122538mm-1346421


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher
> 
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/mtb-le...-carbon-riser-318mm-780800mm-122538mm-1346421


Ach geht schon. War ja auch 43% reduziert.
Für Carbon Lenker ist 67 Euro neu trotzdem gut 
Zumal das einer der wenigen Carbon Lenker mit viel Rise ist der nicht sau teuer ist.


----------



## blubboo (17. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ach geht schon. War ja auch 43% reduziert.
> Für Carbon Lenker ist 67 Euro neu trotzdem gut
> Zumal das einer der wenigen Carbon Lenker mit viel Rise ist der nicht sau teuer ist.


Ich sag ja dass der Preis trotzdem gut ist. 
Die 40% reduziert stimmen aber nicht wirklich, den Lenker gab es wie gesagt immer für ca 75€.
Ich habe mir letztens die Alu Variante mit 38mm Rise gekauft.


----------



## LTB (17. März 2019)

Den Lenker gibts es immer mal wieder für um die 60€ bein CRC
Habe hier auch noch einen liegen aus der Aktion im November, waren da 60€

Angeblich 47% bei 113€ UVP...also nach Prozenten kann man da eh nicht gehen wenn der UVP angepasst wird


----------



## Korner (17. März 2019)

Soda an alle Spekulatius hier, der Lenker wurde 2016 vorgsestellt und damals was die UVP 129,99Geld 
Bei BMO ist er zwar ausverkauft wurde aber zuletzt um ~100Geld verkauft . 
Auf Wiggle ist der Lenker ebenfalls um die 70 Geld zu haben. 

Aber mal davon abgesehen einen schönen Lenker aus Carbon mit gutem Rise um 70 Geld zu bekommen ist dann doch ein Schnäppchen wie ich finde.


----------



## Korner (17. März 2019)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Hightower LT Carbon CC Rahmen 29" 150mm - 2019 ink Fox DPX2 Factory Kashima
> 2199€ statt 3099€
> https://www.komking.de/geb/Santa-cruz-hightower-lt



gibts nur in M ...


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. März 2019)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Hightower LT Carbon CC Rahmen 29" 150mm - 2019 ink Fox DPX2 Factory Kashima
> 2199€ statt 3099€
> https://www.komking.de/geb/Santa-cruz-hightower-lt


Gemeldet wegen Eigenwerbung 



Nicht!


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> gibts nur in M ...


M nicht schlimm

Aber braun


----------



## Korner (17. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> M nicht schlimm
> 
> Aber braun


 Gemeldet wegen Doppelpost 


Nicht 

also für mich ist braun Ok aber nutzt nix wenn die Grösse nicht passt


----------



## ernmar (17. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Gemeldet wegen Doppelpost
> 
> 
> Nicht
> ...



Schau mal hier. Zum gleichen Preis auch noch Größe L, XL, & XXL. Hab mein Hightower auch von dem Laden. Sehr freundliche und zuverlässige Leute.

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=56513


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (17. März 2019)

ernmar schrieb:


> Schau mal hier. Zum gleichen Preis auch noch Größe L, XL, & XXL. Hab mein Hightower auch von dem Laden. Sehr freundliche und zuverlässige Leute.
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=56513




Danke dafür 
Ich bin erst seit heuer Besitzer eines Jeffsys und das wird es bei mir noch lange gut haben 
Aber für diesen Preis ist der Gedanke an ein weiteres Bike schon sehr verlockend  aber Gott sei dank kann ich eh immer nur mit einem fahren 

EDIT ! wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ,

*=> Abbildung zeigt ein Aufbaubeipiel - Angeboten wird NUR RAHMEN + DÄMPFER!!! *


----------



## imun (18. März 2019)

reflux schrieb:


> Vaude AM Moab Tech Schuh
> 22,50
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/AM-Moab-Tech-MTB-Schuhe-p70282/canary-46-o158400731/



Bestellt, mal schauen wie sie sind für 22,50€


----------



## Flo7 (18. März 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Bestellt, mal schauen wie sie sind für 22,50€




Problem wird nur sein, dass wir nix bekommen werden...


----------



## imun (18. März 2019)

Warum?


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2019)

Mal guggn. Scheint ja ein Restposten zu sein. UVP 170€

Die 661 sind ja schon kaputt und gehen zurück


----------



## Flo7 (18. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mal guggn. Scheint ja ein Restposten zu sein. UVP 170€
> 
> Die 661 sind ja schon kaputt und gehen zurück




Warum sollten das Restposten sein, sind 2019er Schuhe-> Preisfehler!

Edit: Ich hab sie auch bestellt, würde mich natürlich umso mehr freuen wenn wirklich was kommt...


----------



## Jones_D (18. März 2019)

Der Preis ist schon angepasst worden, kosten jetzt 225€


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. März 2019)

Preisfehler ist mittlerweile korrigiert: 22,50 -> 225,00 €


----------



## schmitr3 (18. März 2019)

Ist geändert - jetzt 225,00€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (18. März 2019)

Harrr, war einer der letzten, die noch günstig bestellen konnten. Mal sehen, was kommt.


----------



## __hannes__ (18. März 2019)

Hoffe man bekommt wenigstens einen "Entschuldigungs-Gutschein" in 2-stelliger Höhe...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. März 2019)

Ich habe den Preis gar nicht als Schnäppchen empfunden für diesen hässlichen Schuh.
Wer kauft diese Farbkombo für über 200€


----------



## hardtails (18. März 2019)

imfluss schrieb:


> Harrr, war einer der letzten, die noch günstig bestellen konnten. Mal sehen, was kommt.



Natürlich nix weil hier im Forum und zehntausend Schnäppchen Plattformen breit getreten......
Die Leute werden er nie mehr lernen......


----------



## herbert2010 (18. März 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich habe den Preis gar nicht als Schnäppchen empfunden für diesen hässlichen Schuh.
> Wer kauft diese Farbkombo für über 200€


bekommst eh so um die 130-150 im netzt der preis ist nur damit man den Fehler besser vertuschen kann....


----------



## Epictetus (18. März 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie groß und breit sind denn die Melons? Als Brillenträger muss ich die Goggles auch noch über meine (schmale) Sportbrille kriegen, ohne dass es überall drückt oder mir die Brille in die Augen gepresst wird.
> Groß aussehen tun sie ja zumindest.



Anbei die Bilder, lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (18. März 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Warum sollten das Restposten sein, sind 2019er Schuhe-> Preisfehler!
> 
> Edit: Ich hab sie auch bestellt, würde mich natürlich umso mehr freuen wenn wirklich was kommt...





Jones_D schrieb:


> Der Preis ist schon angepasst worden, kosten jetzt 225€



Ich hätte ja vermutet, dass 225,- Euro ein Preisfehler ist. Hallo Vaude?

Macht mir die bei mir beliebte Marke gerade etwas unsympathisch. Wollen die weg von ihrem guten Image? [Edit: Listenpreis ist 170€]



herbert2010 schrieb:


> bekommst eh so um die 130-150 im netzt der preis ist nur damit man den Fehler besser vertuschen kann....


Ah, ok.


----------



## cottosch (18. März 2019)

Den Schuh gab es ja auch in Blau /Schwarz zum selben Preis - jedoch bekam ich grad eine Mail mit der Stornierung wegen Preisfehler... 

Sie arbeiten wohl an einer “Lösung” des Problems.


----------



## blubboo (18. März 2019)

Ich habe zwei Paar bestellt, jeweils eine Farbe und es kam noch keine Mail. Mal sehen.


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2019)

cottosch schrieb:


> Den Schuh gab es ja auch in Blau /Schwarz zum selben Preis - jedoch bekam ich grad eine Mail mit der Stornierung wegen Preisfehler...
> 
> Sie arbeiten wohl an einer “Lösung” des Problems.



Der Preis für die schuhe wurde als minus Betrag aufgeführt, die Versandkosten stehen noch als zu zahlen bei mir...


----------



## herbert2010 (18. März 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> Der Preis für die schuhe wurde als minus Betrag aufgeführt, die Versandkosten stehen noch als zu zahlen bei mir...


Bei mir auch hab gerade eine mail deswegen zurück geschrieben


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch hab gerade eine mail deswegen zurück geschrieben


zu unsrer strafe muss jeder die versandkosten blechen xD


----------



## Flo7 (18. März 2019)

Bei mir hat sich bis jetzt nichts getan...


----------



## isartrails (18. März 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich habe den Preis gar nicht als Schnäppchen empfunden für diesen hässlichen Schuh.


Genau mein Gedanke. 22,50 hätt' ich für angemessen empfunden.


rebirth schrieb:


> ... die Versandkosten stehen noch als zu zahlen bei mir...


Aus dem Grund bestelle ich bei bike-components nie mehr was. Egal wie hoch die Bestellsumme ist, die Versandkosten übernehmen sie nie.
Und darüber hinaus bilde ich mir ein, dass 95 % aller angebotenen Shop-Artikel anderswo günstiger sind oder zumindest auf Nachfrage günstiger "gemacht" werden können.


----------



## madde (18. März 2019)

hab sie fuer 225 bestellt zuvor waren sie mir zu billig


----------



## fone (18. März 2019)

madde schrieb:


> hab sie fuer 225 bestellt zuvor waren sie mir zu billig


Guter Mann! 
Wie meine Oma schon sagte: Was nix kost', des taugt auch nix.
Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (18. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Guter Mann!
> Wie meine Oma schon sagte: Was nix kost', des taugt auch nix.
> Oder so ähnlich.


Genau und Oma hat ja immer recht (gehabt).


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. März 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Genau mein Gedanke. 22,50 hätt' ich für angemessen empfunden.
> Aus dem Grund bestelle ich bei bike-components nie mehr was. Egal wie hoch die Bestellsumme ist, die Versandkosten übernehmen sie nie.
> Und darüber hinaus bilde ich mir ein, dass 95 % aller angebotenen Shop-Artikel anderswo günstiger sind oder zumindest auf Nachfrage günstiger "gemacht" werden können.



Geht mir genauso, leider übernehmen andere Shops das mittlerweile.


----------



## fone (18. März 2019)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Genau und Oma hat ja immer recht (gehabt).


Ja, gehabt. 

Ich finde auch, ab 100 Euro oder so, könnte der Versand inklusive sein.
Ist bei Bike24 ja leider auch so. Andernfalls wären BC und Bike24 meine no-brain-go-to-Shops. Aber so schaut man sich wenigstens auch woanders um.

Aber wichtiger ist mir, dass der Rückversand umsonst ist, das ist ja nicht überall üblich (Ausland).


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. März 2019)

Da ich ja im Laberthread bin -+++  Achtung Pro Tipp ++++-  

Bei Bezahlung per Paypal bekommt man bis 12x im  Jahr bis 25,- die Rücksendekosten erstattet - auch ins Ausland!

Muss man aktivieren (kostenlos):

https://www.paypal.com/de/webapps/mpp/refunded-returns


----------



## AltaSack (18. März 2019)

Der Worx AkkuHochdruck... glaub den will ich auch!

Toom weiter weg... und welcher Vertriebsheini hat eigentlich die Sets zusammengestellt 

Bei Toom fehlt glaub(?) alles Zubehör - beim 119€ Set ist das Zubehör dabei aber kein Akku+Lader - und Zubehörset einzeln seh ich wo?

Und überhaupt... an die 15 verschiedene Akkusysteme


----------



## morph027 (18. März 2019)

Jetzt kam auch meine Storno von bc ...nunja, war klar. Hätte aber auch sein können, dass die die hässlichen Klumpenschuh los werden wollen


----------



## Zaskarpeter (18. März 2019)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Der Worx AkkuHochdruck... glaub den will ich auch!
> 
> 
> Bei Toom fehlt glaub(?) alles Zubehör - beim 119€ Set ist das Zubehör dabei aber kein Akku+Lader - und Zubehörset einzeln seh ich wo?


Also das Toom Angebot ist komplett.


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2019)

morph027 schrieb:


> Jetzt kam auch meine Storno von bc ...nunja, war klar. Hätte aber auch sein können, dass die die hässlichen Klumpenschuh los werden wollen


leider nichtmal ein rabatt gutschein dabei xD


----------



## freetourer (18. März 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> .....
> Aus dem Grund bestelle ich bei bike-components nie mehr was. Egal wie hoch die Bestellsumme ist, die Versandkosten übernehmen sie nie.
> Und darüber hinaus bilde ich mir ein, dass 95 % aller angebotenen Shop-Artikel anderswo günstiger sind oder zumindest auf Nachfrage günstiger "gemacht" werden können.





Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, leider übernehmen andere Shops das mittlerweile.



Als wenn einem die anderen Shops die Versandkosten schenken würden ....

So naiv seid ihr doch bitte nicht wirklich. - Oder einfach nur vom großartigen Service von amazon verwöhnt?

Die anteiligen Versandkosten und Retoure-Versandkosten werden halt bei den anderen Shops vorher einfach bereits einkalkuliert - oder sie werden halt anders eingespart / wieder reingeholt. Bei amazon auch halt gerne auf Kosten der Marketplace-Händler oder eben auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit durch Steuervermeidung oder eben auf Kosten der Arbeitnehmer ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (18. März 2019)

Komisch das andere Shops (VK frei ab 100€ o.ä.) günstiger sind wie bc und ich spreche nicht von amazon, aber egal, spiel Du ruhig den heiligen Gutmenschen, der die bösen Steuerhinterzieher und Ausbeuter meidet, meine Hochachtung....


----------



## freetourer (18. März 2019)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Komisch das andere Shops (VK frei ab 100€ o.ä.) günstiger sind wie bc und ich spreche nicht von amazon, aber egal, spiel Du ruhig den heiligen Gutmenschen, der die bösen Steuerhinterzieher und Ausbeuter meidet, meine Hochachtung....



Ich spiele hier nicht den Gutmenschen - ich finde nur dieses Argument der Versandkosten naiv. Ich frage mich da immer, woher diese Erwartungshaltung und der Glaube man bekomme von den Händlern die Versandkosten geschenkt, eigentlich kommt.

Ausserdem gibt es bei bc immer die Möglichkeit des Preisalarms - und ich habe es bisher noch nie erlebt, dass sie nicht mirt bike24 oder BC mitgezogen sind.


----------



## Perlenkette (18. März 2019)

Jeder Shop kann kalkulieren und die Versandkosten handhaben, wie er möchte - der Kunde ist ja vorher darüber informiert und kann selbst entscheiden.

Es gibt aber einen beliebten Bike-Shop der hier sehr häufig auftaucht, welcher (rechtswidrig) bei Teilwiderruf nachträglich Versandkosten berechnet! Finde ich viel ärgernswerter!


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2019)

Die mail von bc

„Hi der-gute,

Du hast kürzlich eine Bestellung über den „VAUDE Moab Tech MTB Schuh“ in unserem Onlineshop aufgegeben, welcher leider mit einem falschen Verkaufspreis ausgewiesen war. Aufgrund eines Kommafehlers wurde fälschlicherweise ein Preis von 22,50 € an Stelle der korrekten 225,00 € angezeigt.

Zu diesem Preis können wir die Schuhe nicht anbieten. Daher haben wir Deine Bestellung umgehend storniert und werden Dir den bereits gezahlten Betrag (inklusive der Portokosten) schnellst möglich erstatten.

Die durch unseren Fehler entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten bitten wir zu entschuldigen.

Beste Grüße,
Dein bike-components Service Team“


----------



## kartoffelbrot (18. März 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Und darüber hinaus bilde ich mir ein, dass 95 % aller angebotenen Shop-Artikel anderswo günstiger sind oder zumindest auf Nachfrage günstiger "gemacht" werden können.



Verstehe jetzt nicht, was dich daran stört? Ich mach das seit Jahren bei bc so: Ich warte, bis paar Teile im Warenkorb zusammengekommen sind, dann check ich die Preise über idealo, reiche die günstigsten Preise über "Preisvorschlag abholen" bei bc ein und bekomme in 95 % der Fälle den Zuschlag. Muss man halt mögen, das Türkbazargetue, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## morph027 (18. März 2019)

Ja mei, versteh ich. Kam bei mir auch gerade. Andererseits hätte ich mich arg geärgert, wenn die dann wirklich zu dem Preis rausgegangen wären und ich nicht bestellt hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (18. März 2019)

Hatte auch 2 Paar bestellt  "offensichtlich falscher VK" steht bei Bemerkungen in der Email...wollen die mir etwa Vorsatz unterstellen? 
Für die Versandkosten gibts hoffentlich auch noch eine Gutschrift...zusammen mit dem Gutschein für die Unannehmlichkeiten


----------



## AltaSack (18. März 2019)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> Also das Toom Angebot ist komplett.



Danke Dir - Du meinst alles wie hier und dann noch 2ter Akku (vermute 2Ah, gibt auch Versionen m. 4 etc.) - sicher?


----------



## lieselgangster (18. März 2019)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> Also das Toom Angebot ist komplett.



Und dann noch mit 2. Akku. 
Unschlagbar


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. März 2019)

fekl - 'türlich wollen die dir das unterstellen, die sind jetzt wahrscheinlich derbe angepisst, weil diese Stornowelle denen "etwas" Mehraufwand verursacht - ich tippe dadurch das der falsche Preis am WE drin war und heute erst beim abarbeiten aufgefallen ist dürften die einige Aufträge stornieren.
Abgesehen von den ganzen echten Interessenten, wird dieser Schnapper auch zig. Wiederverkäufer gezogen haben - wenn ein Deal fast 3000Grad auf dieser Plattform heiß wird, zieht das die Weiterverkäufer an wie ein Kuhfladen 1000 Fliegen 

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/preisfehler-vaude-am-moab-tech-mtb-1351155#comments


----------



## __hannes__ (18. März 2019)

Da hat jetzt ein Azubi 2 Tage lang Spaß...


----------



## fone (18. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Die mail von bc
> 
> „Hi der-gute,
> 
> ...


Genau so muss das aussehen. Und nicht anders.

Die Begründung mit dem Kommafehler ist zwar etwas lächerlich, aber mei... Der Verantwortliche wird schon so genug Ärger bekommen.


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Genau so muss das aussehen. Und nicht anders.
> 
> Die Begründung mit dem Kommafehler ist zwar etwas lächerlich, aber mei... Der Verantwortliche wird schon so genug Ärger bekommen.



Bin trotzdem ziemlich angefressen...

Hatte noch was dazu gelegt, da ja sowieso Versandkosten angefallen wären. Jetzt wurden die Schuhe storniert und das weitere Produkt einfach direkt versendet.
Geht mir total auf den Sack, das ich jetzt ein 17€ Produkt mit 4€ Versandkosten bestellt hab...
Eine kleine Info zur Stornierung VOR dem Versand wäre eigentlich nicht zu viel verlangt!


----------



## madde (18. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Jetzt wurden die Schuhe storniert und das weitere Produkt einfach direkt versendet.
> Geht mir total auf den Sack, das ich jetzt ein 17€ Produkt mit 4€ Versandkosten bestellt hab...















fone schrieb:


> Genau so muss das aussehen. Und nicht anders.


----------



## fone (18. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bin trotzdem ziemlich angefressen...
> 
> Hatte noch was dazu gelegt, da ja sowieso Versandkosten angefallen wären. Jetzt wurden die Schuhe storniert und das weitere Produkt einfach direkt versendet.
> Geht mir total auf den Sack, das ich jetzt ein 17€ Produkt mit 4€ Versandkosten bestellt hab...
> Eine kleine Info zur Stornierung VOR dem Versand wäre eigentlich nicht zu viel verlangt!


Ok, das verstehe ich. Wie kommen die auf die Idee??? lol
Ich nehm also alles zurück. Da würde ich mich auch aufregen und Terz machen. 
(Also im Rahmen. Wenn ich nicht zu faul bin.)


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2019)

Bekomme die nächste Bestellung versandkostenfrei...wurde mir grade angeboten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madde (18. März 2019)

lol


----------



## hasardeur (18. März 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> zusammen mit dem Gutschein für die Unannehmlichkeiten



Verzichtet Ihr auch freiwillig auf einen Teil Eures Gehalts, wenn Ihr auf Arbeit einen Fehler macht? Woher kommt Euer Anspruchsdenken?


----------



## Fekl (18. März 2019)

Hm, ich dachte der Smiley bringt den Sarkasmus rüber - tut er wohl nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (18. März 2019)

Nee, tat er nicht 

Ich fürchte aber, dass nicht alle Beiträge sarkastisch gemeint waren.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bin trotzdem ziemlich angefressen...
> 
> Hatte noch was dazu gelegt, da ja sowieso Versandkosten angefallen wären. Jetzt wurden die Schuhe storniert und das weitere Produkt einfach direkt versendet.
> Geht mir total auf den Sack, das ich jetzt ein 17€ Produkt mit 4€ Versandkosten bestellt hab...
> Eine kleine Info zur Stornierung VOR dem Versand wäre eigentlich nicht zu viel verlangt!



du hast auch den Sarkasmus Smilie vergessen


----------



## zymnokxx (18. März 2019)

Kurze Frage zum Tagesangebot der Guide RS: http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/sram-p...sc-black-92-5019-869-110-92-5019-869-250.html

Ist das die Version mit Bleeding Edge Anschluss?


----------



## kreisbremser (18. März 2019)

vielleicht könnten die schwarzmarktschmeißfliegen einfach die versandkosten für die armen opfer mitbezahlen 

der emoticon ist nicht sarkastisch gemeint.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bekomme die nächste Bestellung versandkostenfrei...wurde mir grade angeboten..


Ich wollts grade vorschlagen: anrufen.
BC ist eigentlich sehr fair,  und generell find ich deren telefonische Beratung/Service super und is mir auch die paar Euro Preisunterschied oder Versandkosten dann wert.
Gutr Service is nicht selbstverständlich , siehe andere Shops. Da gibts genug, da kannste nur kaufen, aber fragen brauchste die nix...


----------



## morph027 (18. März 2019)

Also in meiner Mail steht, dass die VSK natürlich auch mit erstattet werden. So ein bisschen Mitleid hab ich ja schon, das erzeugt unnötiges Geraschel im täglichen Ablauf. Würde mich auf Arbeit übel ankotzen. Hätten Sie die mal lieber einfach rausgeschickt, die kauft für den OVP eh niemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (18. März 2019)

OVP=OverPriced


----------



## Shonzo (18. März 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Bestellt, mal schauen wie sie sind für 22,50€



Ist schon seit Freitag der Fall gewesen. Ich hab aber einfach mal die Klappe gehalten und das war auch gut so. ;-)


----------



## kreisbremser (18. März 2019)

kotworks hat alles richtig gemacht und badet nun im erfolg. sowas lernt man schon im bwl studium.


----------



## Steefan (18. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> vielleicht  könnten die schwarzmarktschmeißfliegen einfach die versandkosten für die armen opfer mitbezahlen



Ok, ich übernehme einmal Versandkosten, PM an mich.


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. März 2019)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Tagesangebot der Guide RS: http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/sram-p...sc-black-92-5019-869-110-92-5019-869-250.html
> 
> Ist das die Version mit Bleeding Edge Anschluss?


Laut Bild ist das der neuere S4 Sattel mit Bleeding Edge Anschluss. Ob das dann auch kommt, ist bei RCZ aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## isartrails (18. März 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich spiele hier nicht den Gutmenschen - ich finde nur dieses Argument der Versandkosten naiv.


Jeder darf einkaufen wo er möchte, bitteschön. Wenn ich eines nicht bin, dann naiv. Also bitte, erklär mir nicht die Welt.
Andere übernehmen Versandkosten (ab Bestellsumme X, Y oder Z) und sind trotzdem günstiger als BC. Also erzähl nix von Hineinkalkuliert oder ähnlichen Kram. Wir sind doch alle nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.


kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Verstehe jetzt nicht, was dich daran stört?


Das kann ich dir sagen. Wahrscheinlich interessiert es dich aber gar nicht. Mich stört, dass sie es einfach versuchen: Teurer als die Konkurrenz zu sein UND dem Kunden bei den Versandkosten nicht entgegenzukommen, wenn der großzügig ordert. Hinterlässt bei mir einen faden Nachgeschmack. Was mich noch stört? Wenn auf Anfragen mit Textbausteinen geantwortet wird. Sicherer Hinweis, dass sie nicht wirklich an einer zufrieden stellenden Kundenbeziehung interessiert sind. Versandzeiten? Eher solala. Freigemachte Returnlabel? Muss man anfragen, automatisch kommt da nix. Rückabwicklungen? Geht so, wenn man öfter mal nervt. Aber bitte, ich hab kein Problem, wenn andere den Laden toll finden.
Das mit dem Türkbazargetue kenne ich, hab ich andernorts auch schon gemacht. Aber nicht bei BC. Denen tue ich mittlerweile nicht mal mehr die Ehre des Feilschens an.
Aber lassen wir doch das Thema: als Konsument kann ich gottseidank noch selber entscheiden, wo ich mein Geld liegen lasse. Und die haben's bei mir einfach verk...t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AltaSack (18. März 2019)

Falls es im aktuellen Versandkostentrauma noch wen interessiert:
Der kleine Worx ist wirklich beachtlich solide & insgesamt haptisch weit überzeugender als angenommen  (ehrlicher Smiley)

Funktionstest steht aba noch aus


----------



## Epictetus (18. März 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Jeder darf einkaufen wo er möchte, bitteschön. Wenn ich eines nicht bin, dann naiv. Also bitte, erklär mir nicht die Welt.
> Andere übernehmen Versandkosten (ab Bestellsumme X, Y oder Z) und sind trotzdem günstiger als BC. Also erzähl nix von Hineinkalkuliert oder ähnlichen Kram. Wir sind doch alle nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.
> Das kann ich dir sagen. Wahrscheinlich interessiert es dich aber gar nicht. Mich stört, dass sie es einfach versuchen: Teurer als die Konkurrenz zu sein UND dem Kunden bei den Versandkosten nicht entgegenzukommen, wenn der großzügig ordert. Hinterlässt bei mir einen faden Nachgeschmack. Was mich noch stört? Wenn auf Anfragen mit Textbausteinen geantwortet wird. Sicherer Hinweis, dass sie nicht wirklich an einer zufrieden stellenden Kundenbeziehung interessiert sind. Versandzeiten? Eher solala. Freigemachte Returnlabel? Muss man anfragen, automatisch kommt da nix. Rückabwicklungen? Geht so, wenn man öfter mal nervt. Aber bitte, ich hab kein Problem, wenn andere den Laden toll finden.
> Das mit dem Türkbazargetue kenne ich, hab ich andernorts auch schon gemacht. Aber nicht bei BC. Denen tue ich mittlerweile nicht mal mehr die Ehre des Feilschens an.
> Aber lassen wir doch das Thema: als Konsument kann ich gottseidank noch selber entscheiden, wo ich mein Geld liegen lasse. Und die haben's bei mir einfach verk...t.



Reg dich bitte noch ein bisschen mehr auf, deine lässige Einstellung haben wir noch nicht alle verstanden


----------



## Epictetus (18. März 2019)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Falls es im aktuellen Versandkostentrauma noch wen interessiert:
> Der kleine Worx ist wirklich beachtlich solide & insgesamt haptisch weit überzeugender als angenommen  (ehrlicher Smiley)
> 
> Funktionstest steht aba noch aus



Hab den jetzt auch. Den letzten ergattert. Vielleicht taugt der ja sogar


----------



## kartoffelbrot (18. März 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich interessiert es dich aber gar nicht.



Dann hätte ich nicht gefragt. 
Es findet wohl jeder so "seinen" Lade, wo er gerne kauft und sich gut aufgehoben fühlt. Für mich stimmt der Laden unterm Strich. Die Lieferzeiten sind tatsächlich immer einen Tag länger als z. B. beim Ramschladen Nummer 1 (amazon), aber damit kann ich leben. Die Rückabwicklung hat bei mir auch immer tadellos geklappt, und wenn man denen eine freundliche Anfrage schickt, kriegt man auch eine individuelle Antwort. Die Telefonhotline hab ich auch schon öfter in Anspruch genommen und wurde immer ordentlich und fundiert beraten.

Wo fühlst du dich am besten aufgehoben?


----------



## aibeekey (18. März 2019)

Wie kann man wegen 4 Euro so ein Fass aufmachen. Klar, da bestellt man dann keinen Schaltzug einzeln, aber wenn man eh nen Dreisteigen Betrag liegen lässt, dann ist mir das eine Bier auch egal...
Aber das ist ja auch einer der komischen Typen, der Amok läuft, wenn jemand im schnappchen thread gegen die 'regeln' verstößt. Nach dem Ausbruch wundert mich das nicht mehr


----------



## piilu (18. März 2019)

Hier sind halt viele Schwaben unterwegs


----------



## hardtails (18. März 2019)

piilu schrieb:


> Hier sind halt viele Schwaben unterwegs



Ich dachte inzwischen sind die alle in Berlin angekommen


----------



## kRoNiC (19. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand den aktuellen DT Swiss Newsletter-Gutschein von RCZ schicken?
Hab die Mail gelöscht und find es jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## fone (19. März 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Teurer als die Konkurrenz zu sein UND dem Kunden bei den Versandkosten nicht entgegenzukommen, wenn der großzügig ordert.


Aber es kann ja nicht jeder der Billigste sein. Und es gibt haufenweise Shops, die teurer sind.
RCZ ist dann auch wieder nicht recht.


----------



## fone (19. März 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den aktuellen DT Swiss Newsletter-Gutschein von RCZ schicken?
> Hab die Mail gelöscht und find es jetzt nicht mehr


Von wann soll die sein? Hab keine mit dt swiss…

Der letzte Code den ich zu dtswiss finde, war nur bis 17.03. gültig. RCZG15 -G18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (19. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Von wann soll die sein? Hab keine mit dt swiss…
> 
> Der letzte Code den ich zu dtswiss finde, war nur bis 17.03. gültig. RCZG15 -G18


Dito, aktuell is nix mehr von dem Ganzen gültig. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2019)

ich bekomme tätlich mindestens 2 newesletter von rcz. gegen 9 uhr und 17 uhr.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2019)

Aber nicht mit dt swiss Angeboten zur Zeit,oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2019)

doch die m1700 und e1700 lrs.


----------



## kRoNiC (19. März 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> doch die m1700 und e1700 lrs.



Ja, wegen der E1700 wollte ich den Gutschein


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ja, wegen der E1700 wollte ich den Gutschein


Ah ok, hab ihn gefunden.
Vom 16.3.
Reicht dir ein Screenshot mit den Codes?

  

Ausprobieren, ob s funzt musst du selbst


----------



## Epictetus (19. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ah ok, hab ihn gefunden.
> Vom 16.3.
> Reicht dir ein Screenshot mit den Codes?
> Anhang anzeigen 839644 Anhang anzeigen 839645
> ...



Komisch, hab zuletzt am 13.3. von denen gehört. Die wollen mein Geld nicht mehr. 

Warte noch auf den E1700 25mm 29" CL Boost LRS - vielleicht wird der ja mal geliefert


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Komisch, hab zuletzt am 13.3. von denen gehört. Die wollen mein Geld nicht mehr.
> 
> Warte noch auf den E1700 25mm 29" CL Boost LRS - vielleicht wird der ja mal geliefert


Mails kommen bis heute.
Nur mit dt swiss Angeboten,  da war der letzte am 16.(bei mir)


----------



## kRoNiC (19. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ah ok, hab ihn gefunden.
> Vom 16.3.
> Reicht dir ein Screenshot mit den Codes?
> Anhang anzeigen 839644 Anhang anzeigen 839645
> ...



Funktionieren leider nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. März 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ja, wegen der E1700 wollte ich den Gutschein


Sag mal, wenn du das hin bekommen hast...


----------



## fone (19. März 2019)

Sag ich doch. 
Beim Gültigkeitsdatum sind die Jungs von RCZ auf jeden Fall konsequent.


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2019)

Welchen Newsletter abonniert man denn am besten? Deutsch? Französisch?


----------



## kRoNiC (19. März 2019)

Glaube den französischen, der kommt meist als erstes und zeitversetzt der englische / deutsche. So ist es zumindest bei mir


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2019)

Wo genau trägt sich der nicht-romanist denn im den französischen Newsletter ein?


----------



## hardtails (19. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wo genau trägt sich der nicht-romanist denn im den französischen Newsletter ein?




in frankreich.


aber wenn jetzt schon über den newsleter diskutiert wird.

ha schon jemand seinen lrs geliefert bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (19. März 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> in frankreich.
> 
> 
> aber wenn jetzt schon über den newsleter diskutiert wird.
> ...



den FR1950 hab ich bekommen, aber das war vor dem aktuellen Gutschein.


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2019)

Ich habe den deutschen abonniert und bekomme den französischen


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> in frankreich.



Huch, ich habs trotz deiner suffizienten Hilfe hinbekommen


----------



## Korner (19. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich habe den deutschen abonniert und bekomme den französischen



selbe hier


----------



## saxe (19. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sag mal, wenn du das hin bekommen hast...



Ich habe meinen E1700 25mm 29" CL Boost LRS am 6.12.2018 bestellt und am 12.2. ist er geliefert worden.


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich habe den deutschen abonniert und bekomme den französischen


dito. habs per mail, und drei anläufen, auf deutsch umstellen lassen.


----------



## fone (20. März 2019)

Ich hab mir einfach die französischen Wörter für Lenker, Vorbau Kurbel, Bremse, Laufrad, Gabel und Dämpfer gemerkt.
Und DTSwiss E1700 sind eh meistens Laufräder.


----------



## schmitr3 (20. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einfach die französischen Wörter für Lenker, Vorbau Kurbel, Bremse, Laufrad, Gabel und Dämpfer gemerkt.
> Und DTSwiss E1700 sind eh meistens Laufräder.


Das ist ja doof, dann kannst du doch garnicht mehr rummeckern?


----------



## jammerlappen (20. März 2019)

Im französischen NL hatte ich mehrere Angebote, die nicht nach D geliefertwerden konnten. Hat mich genervt...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. März 2019)

dito - meine Newsletter ist auch auf Franz. - ich nutze diesen faux pas meine Franz. Kenntnise auszubessern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. März 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Im französischen NL hatte ich mehrere Angebote, die nicht nach D geliefertwerden konnten. Hat mich genervt...


Ah, ok, ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.
Edit: Huch, doch schon 17 Mal dort bestellt.


----------



## Jaerrit (20. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einfach die französischen Wörter für Lenker, Vorbau Kurbel, Bremse, Laufrad, Gabel und Dämpfer gemerkt.
> Und DTSwiss E1700 sind eh meistens Laufräder.



Hat bei mir nicht gayklappt, hatte mich schon auf Ständer hart gayfreut, und was is, die schicken nen Vorbau  1eins!!elf1111


----------



## JDEM (20. März 2019)

Nicht lustig


----------



## jonalisa (20. März 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hat bei mir nicht gayklappt, hatte mich schon auf Ständer hart gayfreut, und was is, die schicken nen Vorbau  1eins!!elf1111



Also ich bevorzuge eindeutig einen geilen Vorbau gegenüber eines Ständers


----------



## Agil (20. März 2019)

+1


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. März 2019)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Also ich bevorzuge eindeutig einen geilen Vorbau gegenüber eines Ständers


Das eine bedingt doch das andere?
Im "Normalfall"


----------



## jonalisa (20. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das eine bedingt doch das andere?
> Im "Normalfall"


Eben, im Vorbau ist der Ständer inbegriffen


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Suntour Durolux Federgabel 180mm 27er
> Für 349 Euro statt 899.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/suntour-durolux-rc2-27,5-disc-180-tapered-20x110-839992



Rc2....

Wusste ich gar nicht das es die so gibt.


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Rc2....
> 
> Wusste ich gar nicht das es die so gibt.


Sorry. Kenne mich mit den Suntour Zeugs nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (20. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Sorry. Kenne mich mit den Suntour Zeugs nicht aus.


Normal r2c2
Rc2 würd mir persönlich reichen, verkauft sich aber nicht gut, nehm ich mal an. 
Gabel ist gut, ich hatte sie mal, die alte (26") und die neue.
Leider zu schwer in 160mm fürs AllMountain gibts leichtere unter 2kg
Preis ist gut


----------



## hasardeur (20. März 2019)

In der Beschreibung steht, dass je high und low speed Dämpfung einstellbar ist, also wohl nur ein Fehler im Titel und doch R2C2?


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. März 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung steht, dass je high und low speed Dämpfung einstellbar ist, also wohl nur ein Fehler im Titel und doch R2C2?


Hab ich gesehen ,dachte ich such, sber in den Bildern ist der Reboundknopf zu sehen, und der ist "normal".
Der R2 hat über dem roten noch n silbernen Einsteller:


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung steht, dass je high und low speed Dämpfung einstellbar ist, also wohl nur ein Fehler im Titel und doch R2C2?


Dämpfung ist doch sowohl R2, als auch C2.
Das eine Rebound Dämpfung, das andere Compression Dämpfung...oder?


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dämpfung ist doch sowohl R2, als auch C2.
> Das eine Rebound Dämpfung, das andere Compression Dämpfung...oder?



Die Durolux hat normalerweise Low und Highspeedeinstellung extern, Sowohl Druckstufe als auch Zugstufe, daher R2C2.
Die Duro im Angebot hat RC2 ,also zugstufe "nur" als Lowspeed.
Ich hatte die Duro mal,  und 2 Leute im Bekanntenkreis fahren sie zufrieden.
Wie gesagt, RC2 kenn ich nur z.b. von der Auron.
An der Highspeedzugstufe hab ich nach Ersteinstellung gar nicht mehr gefummelt,  daher würde MIR die RC2 definitiv reichen,wenn du sie aber verkaufen willst, denk ich wird diskutiert, das es keine r2c2 ist.
Wichtig ist , das die Kartusche schon ne PCS ist, und das ist sie.

Final wissen, welche Gabel geliefert wird, kann man nur wissen,wenn man vorher anruft...
Die Beschreibung ist def. widersprüchlich


----------



## Epictetus (21. März 2019)

Ach Scheibenkleister, bei RCZ gab es X2 und DPX Dämpfer für 280 EUR  verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (21. März 2019)

Waren direkt ausverkauft, hab direkt nach Erhalt der Mail reingeguckt.


----------



## Epictetus (21. März 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Waren direkt ausverkauft, hab direkt nach Erhalt der Mail reingeguckt.



Das nimmt das schlechte Gefühl dann direkt weg  danke


----------



## rebirth (21. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ach Scheibenkleister, bei RCZ gab es X2 und DPX Dämpfer für 280 EUR  verpasst.


welche größe hättest du gebraucht?


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ach Scheibenkleister, bei RCZ gab es X2 und DPX Dämpfer für 280 EUR  verpasst.


War in meinem Newsletter gar nicht drin

Hab aber heut auch nur einen mittags bekommen ,statt 2x morgens/abends.

Edit: eben angekommen


----------



## Epictetus (21. März 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> welche größe hättest du gebraucht?



216


----------



## Korner (21. März 2019)

Kalle-F schrieb:


> Trek Fuel EX 5 29 (2019) ab 1749,00 EUR
> https://marktplatz.bike/Trek-MTB?encid=3419797727#modellist



10 fach Schaltung Wtf ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> 10 fach Schaltung Wtf ?


Der  Rest der Ausstattung ist auch nich sooo geil


----------



## Korner (21. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der  Rest der Ausstattung ist auch nich sooo geil



Ja aber den deore Krims die M200 kann man günstig gegen Gebrauchte Teile ausm Bike Markt tauschen aber die 10x Schaltung an sich schockiert mich doch 

Ich würde das mal eine klassische Restekiste schimpfen


----------



## blubboo (22. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> 10 fach Schaltung Wtf ?


Warum nicht? bei dem Preis find ich das in Ordnung, nur die Spreizung könnte etwas Größer sein.
Und ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen dass die 10-Fach Deore super funktioniert.


----------



## Korner (22. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Warum nicht? bei dem Preis find ich das in Ordnung, nur die Spreizung könnte etwas Größer sein.
> Und ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen dass die 10-Fach Deore super funktioniert.



Das die Schaltung funktioniert glaube ich dir aufs Wort 
Aber es ist 2019 , da sollte doch mindestens 11-Fach drin sein bei diesem Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (22. März 2019)

10 fach ist bezahlbar und kann wie viel weniger als 11 oder 12 fach? der leihe merkt den unterschied, wenn das dritte paar reifen abgefahren ist, oder auch nie. nur die bremsen merkt der pummel abwärts, weil kaum jemand richtig bremsen kann 



Korner schrieb:


> Das die Schaltung funktioniert glaube ich dir aufs Wort
> Aber es ist 2019 , da sollte doch mindestens 11-Fach drin sein bei diesem Preis



haste da was vegleichbares im www entdeckt? die rs recon ist billig, aber nicht die schlimmste gabel.
der trekrahmen ist sicher auch wertig genug für amateure.


----------



## blubboo (22. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Das die Schaltung funktioniert glaube ich dir aufs Wort
> Aber es ist 2019 , da sollte doch mindestens 11-Fach drin sein bei diesem Preis


Ja da hast du bestimmt recht, aber bei einem Fully für 1700€ muss man wohl Abstriche machen.


----------



## Korner (22. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> 10 fach ist bezahlbar und kann wie viel weniger als 11 oder 12 fach? der leihe merkt den unterschied, wenn das dritte paar reifen abgefahren ist, oder auch nie. nur die bremsen merkt der pummel abwärts, weil kaum jemand richtig bremsen kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du warscheinlich recht 
Aber solang Canyon Räder herstellt muss man so eine Restekiste wie diese hier nicht kaufen ...



blubboo schrieb:


> Ja da hast du bestimmt recht, aber bei einem Fully für 1700€ muss man wohl Abstriche machen.



Solange es Canyon gibt , das Neuron ist mit 1600 Geld zwar mit der selben Poppelbremse ausgestattet aber hat mehr Gänge und SLX gelumpe dran.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. März 2019)

Find 10fach nicht schlimm. Den Rest der Ausstattung schon.
Für das Geld gibts besseres, ob jetzt 11fach =besser ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Bzw 1x11.
Weil 1x10 gibts ja auch noch


----------



## Korner (22. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Find 10fach nicht schlimm. Den Rest der Ausstattung schon.
> Für das Geld gibts besseres, ob jetzt 11fach =besser ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
> Bzw 1x11.
> Weil 1x10 gibts ja auch noch



Ich finde 10 Fach ja auch nicht schlimm 
Aber Zeitgemäß find ich es auch ned 

Wenn man ganz Ehrlich ist würden 5 Gänge auch genügen 

Ja der Rest ist auch ned das Wahre aber ist halt ein Budget Fully


----------



## Nd-60 (22. März 2019)

Bei 1x10 fehlt an steilen Rampen oder bei längeren Strecken bergauf schon was. Oder eben unten einer. Am Enduro oder Freerider und im Mittelgebirge mag das gehen. Aber für "nur ab und zu Radler" ist die spreizung schon dürftig.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. März 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Bei 1x10 fehlt an steilen Rampen oder bei längeren Strecken bergauf schon was. Oder eben unten einer. Am Enduro oder Freerider und im Mittelgebirge mag das gehen. Aber für "nur ab und zu Radler" ist die spreizung schon dürftig.


Ich würd mal behaupten, 11/42 is 11/42, egal ob 10 oder 11fach
Da fehlt im ersten oder letzten gleich viel oder wenig
Die Gangsprünge wären da eher ein Argument .
(Ich fahre beides, das 10fach habe ich nach dem 11fach gekauft, war auf nem gebrauchten Bike drauf.
Ich für mich würde auf 10fach gehen, Teile sind billiger
Hab aber voreilig schon 11fach Vorrat angelegt)

Egal, nächstes Schnäppchen!


----------



## duc-mo (22. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal behaupten, 11/42 is 11/42, egal ob 10 oder 11fach



Es gibt auch 11-46 Kassetten für 10fach. Zusammen mit einem 11er Schaltwerk funktioniert das auch.
Eine 11-50er 10fach Kassette ist mir bisher nicht untergekommen, aber das müsste zusammen mit einem Eagle Schaltwerk am XT Shifter auch funktionieren...

Stein des Anstoßes war wohl nicht 10-fach an sich, sondern eher die spezielle Konfiguration im Link oben... Leider ist das Bike nicht mehr online insofern ist es wirklich müßig darüber zu diskutieren...


----------



## freetourer (22. März 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Bei 1x10 fehlt an steilen Rampen oder bei längeren Strecken bergauf schon was. Oder eben unten einer. Am Enduro oder Freerider und im Mittelgebirge mag das gehen. Aber für "nur ab und zu Radler" ist die spreizung schon dürftig.



Prinzip nicht verstanden?

Anzahl der Gänge ungleich Bandbreite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (22. März 2019)

Ihr müsst echt Langeweile haben


----------



## Nd-60 (22. März 2019)

mir war nicht bekannt  dass es eine 11.46 kassette gibt.

bzw. hatte ich es verdrängt.

natürlich sind Bandbreite und anzahl der Gänge unabhängig. Man kann ja auch ein 50er Ritzel montieren nur wäre mir der Gangsprung viel zu extrem.


----------



## Schibbl (22. März 2019)

PST schrieb:


> ...
> Eagle Komponenten bei RCZ nur noch heute mit Gutschein *RCZSLD*


Nope.
"Coupon Code "RCZSLD" is not valid."


----------



## Berrrnd (22. März 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Nope.
> "Coupon Code "RCZSLD" is not valid."


vielleicht gilt das nur für bestimmte artikel, oder es wurden auch artikel in den warenkorb gelegt bei denen der code nicht funktioniert.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. März 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> mir war nicht bekannt  dass es eine 11.46 kassette gibt.
> 
> bzw. hatte ich es verdrängt.
> 
> natürlich sind Bandbreite und anzahl der Gänge unabhängig. Man kann ja auch ein 50er Ritzel montieren nur wäre mir der Gangsprung viel zu extrem.


Eagle Gangsprung auch 42-50


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. März 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Ihr müsst echt Langeweile haben


Sitze mit kaputtem Fuß zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (22. März 2019)

UPS, falscher Fred.


GoPro Hero 7 Black für 329,90 € bei Cyberport (ebay)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/GoPro-Hero-7-Black-4K60-Action-Cam-wasserdicht-Sprachsteuerung-Touchscreen/292994430890?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20170511121231&meid=75bcd7cfc08c4bdca880f4464e5bee97&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=292994430890&itm=292994430890&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:68621ac6-4ca7-11e9-a79b-74dbd180bd10|parentrq:a59d69321690aa145c642a1cfff83c95|iid:1


----------



## Apollon (22. März 2019)

Der Gutscheincode für Sram Eagle Komponenten, wie funktioniert der?
Gilt der nur für ausgewählte Artikel? 
Habe testweise mal eine eagle xg-1299 Kassette ausprobiert, hat nicht geklappt.
Ich habe aber auch noch nie bei rcz bestellt und weiß nicht, ob ich irgendwas beachten muss


----------



## PST (22. März 2019)

Also den Artikel in den Warenkorb legen und im entsprechenden Feld den Code eintragen.

Wahrscheinlich gilt der Code nicht für alle Artikel. 
Ich bekomme leider auch nur den französischen Newsletter. Eventuell funktionieren die Codes nicht immer länderübergreifend.


----------



## Steefan (22. März 2019)

PST schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gilt der Code nicht für alle Artikel.



Noch schlimmer: Das Hinzufügen eines Nicht-Code-Berechtigten-Artikels führt zur Aberkennung des Codes.


----------



## Korner (22. März 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Ihr müsst echt Langeweile haben



Und warum bist du hier ? falschen Zug in Hogwarts erwischt oder bei Ikea in den falschen Schrank gestiegen ?


----------



## damage0099 (22. März 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> UPS, falscher Fred.
> 
> 
> GoPro Hero 7 Black für 329,90 € bei Cyberport (ebay)
> ...



Taugt die was?
Kenne mich leider garnicht aus


----------



## kartoffelbrot (22. März 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Taugt die was?
> Kenne mich leider garnicht aus



Ich hab sie seit ca. drei Wochen und bin überzeugt davon. Tolle Bildqualität! Die Akkulaufzeit ist nicht der Hit.


----------



## Epictetus (22. März 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Taugt die was?
> Kenne mich leider garnicht aus



Ja. Sehr gute cam


----------



## damage0099 (22. März 2019)

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## der-gute (23. März 2019)

grad für 191€ nen E1700 Splint 29 Boot LRS mit 25 mm Innenweite bestellt.

Gibts jemand, der das 15x110 Boots VR gegen ein altertümliches 15x100 non Boot tauscht?

Also dann in 12 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> grad für 191€ nen E1700 Splint 29 Boot LRS mit 25 mm Innenweite bestellt.
> 
> Gibts jemand, der das 15x110 Boots VR gegen ein altertümliches 15x100 non Boot tauscht?
> 
> Also dann in 12 Wochen



die Gutscheine gehen natürlich nur bei den 6 Bolt Varianten - hätte mir einen Satz mit CL bestellt ...


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> die Gutscheine gehen natürlich nur bei den 6 Bolt Varianten - hätte mir einen Satz mit CL bestellt ...


Ich genau andersrum 
CL kagge


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. März 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> *Manitou Mattoc Pro Forks BOOST*
> 
> *27,5"+ / 29" 120 mm*
> 
> ...



Leider nur bis 140mm travelbar...


----------



## Bench (23. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Leider nur bis 140mm travelbar...


Würde ja reichen, aber shit Boost...


----------



## Bench (23. März 2019)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Fox 36 GRIP2 29“ 160mm 44mm Offset für 999,00€
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...-Factory-Boost-Federgabel-Modell-2019-p68862/
> 
> ...



Und das sind Schnäppchen?


----------



## decay (23. März 2019)

Boah das Gewinsel...

Wer die aktuell beste Gabel am Markt will und keinen Bock auf die immer kaputte Öhlins hat, hat keine Alternative. Und ja, ist spürbar besser als andere.


----------



## toastet (23. März 2019)

Warum gewinnt die dann nicht alle Tests und Reviews? Ach so die sind ja immer von RS und Fx gekauft.


----------



## blubboo (23. März 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> Bei CRC gibts bei dem Kauf der Dinge im Frühlings-"Ausverkauf" mit Code: CLEAR2019 nochmal 10 € Rabatt.
> 
> --> Mattoc Pro und Yari gibts für 230 €  Unfassbar!



Vielen dank für die Erinnerung! 
Ich hatte schon eine Yari bestellt und habe nochmal storniert.
Jetzt brauche ich noch einen 150er Air Shaft.


----------



## PST (23. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> die Gutscheine gehen natürlich nur bei den 6 Bolt Varianten - hätte mir einen Satz mit CL bestellt ...


Ich habe letztes Jahr ein E1700 bei denen gekauft und der war CL, allerdings ohne Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (23. März 2019)

Ich hab auf den 6Loch gewartet.

Wie gesagt, das VR wäre bei mir zu haben...


----------



## Los-Dellos (23. März 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Und das sind Schnäppchen?



Oh es tut mir unsagbar leid, dass ich auf dieses Angebot im Schnäppchenthread hingewiesen habe. 399€ Ersparnis zum VK, sind anscheind nicht ausreichend.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. März 2019)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Oh es tut mir unsagbar leid, dass ich auf dieses Angebot im Schnäppchenthread hingewiesen habe. 399€ Ersparnis zum VK, sind anscheind nicht ausreichend.


Nicht zum VK sondern zur UVP.


----------



## Los-Dellos (23. März 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Nicht zum VK sondern zur UVP.



Hast absolut recht.


----------



## Bench (23. März 2019)

Mich hat nur verwundert, dass inzwischen eine Federgabel für 1000€ als Schnäppchen gesehen wird.
Vlt. sollte ich alle meine Sachen im Bikemarkt um eine Null ergänzen.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (23. März 2019)

Naja, Schnäppchen ist doch nur in Relation zum sonstigen "Straßenpreis" eine Aussage, nicht bezüglich des tatsächlichen Preises.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (23. März 2019)

also vorne dran kannste auch mehrere 0len hin machen


----------



## Deleted 346340 (23. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Erinnerung!
> Ich hatte schon eine Yari bestellt und habe nochmal storniert.
> Jetzt brauche ich noch einen 150er Air Shaft.



Hab ich aus ner alten Gabel da, baue immer auf 180 mm um :-D.

Schreib mit ne PN wenn du noch was brauchst. Im besten Fall kommst aus nähe Bodensee und holst es ab.


----------



## Epictetus (23. März 2019)

Danke für den Yari Kommentar! Send meine 150 EUR teurere in OVP wieder zurück + AirShaft storniert. Hello CRC mit 170 die perfekt passen. Und viel günstiger.


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Danke für den Yari Kommentar! Send meine 150 EUR teurere in OVP wieder zurück + AirShaft storniert. Hello CRC mit 170 die perfekt passen. Und viel günstiger.


Definitiv eher ein Schnäppchen als 1000Euro Foxgabeln


----------



## blubboo (24. März 2019)

Ich schaue schon länger nach einer Yari und bisher waren die günstigsten Preise bei 350€, abgesehen von RCZ. Für mich ist das eindeutig ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich schaue schon länger nach einer Yari und bisher waren die günstigsten Preise bei 350€, abgesehen von RCZ. Für mich ist das eindeutig ein Schnäppchen.


Ja klar ist das ein Schnäppchen. 
1000 Euro Gabeln nicht.


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (24. März 2019)

PST schrieb:


> Wer will schon ne(n) Code, wenn er ne Hope haben kann?
> 
> Aber Sram ist das passende Stichwort!
> 
> Eagle Komponenten bei RCZ nur noch heute mit Gutschein *RCZSLD*



Schwätzer.
Schreib auch hin, was der bekackte Gutschein bringt bzw zeig mal nen gut reduzierten Artikel, statt einfach nur hinzurotzen..


----------



## Epictetus (24. März 2019)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Schwätzer.
> Schreib auch hin, was der bekackte Gutschein bringt bzw zeig mal nen gut reduzierten Artikel, statt einfach nur hinzurotzen..



Da braucht jemand mal ein gutes Angebot für ein Silent Retreat.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Da braucht jemand mal ein gutes Angebot für ein Silent Retreat.


Parallel schonmal Schilddrüsenwerte kontrollieren lassen


----------



## mip86 (24. März 2019)

Joshinski schrieb:


> DVO Suspension Diamond D1 650b 37mm Offset 170mm; blau, nur 1 vorhanden 192€ statt 950€ UVP; evtl einer der CRC "Lagerfehler" aber vielleicht einen Versuch wert.
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...-d1-boost-fork-27-5-37mm-offset/rp-prod180910



Probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

Ich auch, war schon im Paypal,  hätte nur noch klicken müssen, habs aber dann gelassen, damit du dich jetzt freuen kannst


----------



## mip86 (24. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich auch, war schon im Paypal,  hätte nur noch klicken müssen, habs aber dann gelassen, damit du dich jetzt freuen kannst


 Danke für deine Rücksichtnahme falls Sie farblich nicht zu meinem Projekt passt werd ich sie aber wieder verkaufen/zurückschicken :/...


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Rücksichtnahme falls Sie farblich nicht zu meinem Projekt passt werd ich sie aber wieder verkaufen/zurückschicken :/...


Hab kurz überlegt und dann entschieden:
650b/170mm/37offset/blau...
Alles Zeug was ich  eigentlich gar nicht brauchen kann, 200 Euro dagegen schon


----------



## Blaubarschbub (24. März 2019)

Also Narben   könnt ihr auch von mir haben


----------



## mip86 (24. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hab kurz überlegt und dann entschieden:
> 650b/170mm/37offset/blau...
> Alles Zeug was ich  eigentlich gar nicht brauchen kann, 200 Euro dagegen schon


 Hab jetzt eine Fox36 Performance 170mm, eine Yari und die DVO zur Auswahl


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. März 2019)

Für die Interessierten.
Ich habe den Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Lenker mal gewogen.
Bei 780mm Breite und 38mm Rise genau 253g.
Der wird demnächst getestet. Bin gespannt ob der Flex wirklich so angenehm ist wie es Viele in den Bewertungen beschreiben.


----------



## PST (24. März 2019)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Schwätzer.
> Schreib auch hin, was der bekackte Gutschein bringt bzw zeig mal nen gut reduzierten Artikel, statt einfach nur hinzurotzen..


Na zumindest hatte ich ja am Freitag geschrieben: "nur noch heute". Wenn du dann heute, also Sonntag, keine Schnäppchen mehr findest, bist du halt der Schwätzer, der zwar postet, aber wohl meinen Inhalt nicht verstanden hat. SCNR.


----------



## Goldi03421 (24. März 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> RCZ zieht nach...
> 
> ROCKSHOX Fourche PIKE RCT3 27.5" Solo Air 160mm Disc QR15mm Tapered Black (00.4018.270.026)* = 279.99e au lieu de 990.74e*
> 
> code: *RCZF1FL*



Ich kenne mich nicht aus mit den ganzen unterschiedlichen Modellen, aber ist das nicht ein sehr guter Preis für eine Pike? 

Überlege ob die Fox in meinem Giant Trance 2 von 2015 mal langsam etwas besserem weichen müsste.


----------



## blubboo (24. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich nicht aus mit den ganzen unterschiedlichen Modellen, aber ist das nicht ein sehr guter Preis für eine Pike?
> 
> Überlege ob die Fox in meinem Giant Trance 2 von 2015 mal langsam etwas besserem weichen müsste.


Ja der Preis ist sehr gut  vor allem für das RCT3 Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (24. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ja der Preis ist sehr gut  vor allem für das RCT3 Modell.



Danke. Ich befürchte allerdings die 160mm sind zuviel. Original sind’s nur 140mm.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich befürchte allerdings die 160mm sind zuviel. Original sind’s nur 140mm.


Bau sie um für ca. 25 Euro,  Preis is immer noch gut.
Aber Giant Trance mit 160mm funktioniert gut, von daher ,würd ich grad so einbauen


----------



## blubboo (24. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich befürchte allerdings die 160mm sind zuviel. Original sind’s nur 140mm.


Ein anderer Airshaft, um den Federweg zu reduzieren, kostet ca 30€. Damit wäre der Preis immer noch gut.


----------



## Goldi03421 (24. März 2019)

Könne man dann wählen zwischen 140 oder 150mm? Ich möchte die guten Klettereigenschaften des Trance nicht zunichte machen in dem ich die Geometrie mit 160mm zu sehr verändere. 

Den Umbau bekommt auch ein Laie gewuppt?


----------



## Korner (24. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Könne man dann wählen zwischen 140 oder 150mm? Ich möchte die guten Klettereigenschaften des Trance nicht zunichte machen in dem ich die Geometrie mit 160mm zu sehr verändere.
> 
> Den Umbau bekommt auch ein Laie gewuppt?



Ja wenn ich mich nicht Irre , und Ja , aber warum sollte man das machen ? wenn du klettern willst zumachen und gut ist 

Edit: zu Frage 1 ! Ja


----------



## blubboo (24. März 2019)

Hier hast du die ganze Auswahl 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ke-Lyrik-Yari-p51680/universal-Typ-9-o102045/

Und Anleitungen gibt es unzählige auf Youtube und im restlichen Netz. 
Gemacht habe ich es selber noch nicht, wird mir aber auch bald bevor stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (24. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich befürchte allerdings die 160mm sind zuviel. Original sind’s nur 140mm.


kannste doch per remote einfach absenken auf 130 mm


----------



## Goldi03421 (24. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich mich nicht Irre , und Ja , aber warum sollte man das machen ? wenn du klettern willst zumachen und gut ist
> 
> Edit: zu Frage 1 ! Ja



Aber die Front wurde bei einer 160mm Pike sicherlich deutlich höher kommen als bei der originalen 32er Fox, stimmt’s? 



kreisbremser schrieb:


> kannste doch per remote einfach absenken auf 130 mm



Remote ist da aber nicht dabei oder irre ich mich? Dazu müsste es doch die Dual Position sein oder?


----------



## kartoffelbrot (24. März 2019)

Bin ich zu blöd für diese RCZ-Schnäppchen? Bei mir gibt's keine PIKE für 280 Geld:


----------



## Korner (24. März 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Bin ich zu blöd für diese RCZ-Schnäppchen? Bei mir gibt's keine PIKE für 280 Geld:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 842100



Mit Gutscheincode im Warenkorb ? 

@Goldi03421  kommt auf die Einbaumaße an auswendig weis ich des ned 


Edit: hier stand Blödsinn , 

Die haben verschiedene Einbauhöhen !


----------



## LilaLuc (24. März 2019)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Rücksichtnahme falls Sie farblich nicht zu meinem Projekt passt werd ich sie aber wieder verkaufen/zurückschicken :/...


Also bevor du die zurück schickst, nehm ich sie! Die würde super zu mein Bike passen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. März 2019)

Hot-n-Spicy schrieb:


> Also bevor du die zurück schickst, nehm*e* ich sie! Die würde super zu *meinem* Bike passen


----------



## Goldi03421 (24. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Mit Gutscheincode im Warenkorb ?
> 
> @Goldi03421  kommt auf die Einbaumaße an auswendig weis ich des ned
> 
> ...



Jetzt hätte ich schon gelesen, dass die gleich sind. Aber gerade noch deine Korrektur gesehen. Na so richtig sicher bin ich mir gerade nicht in wiefern sich das Rad verändern würde mit der Gabel.


----------



## aibeekey (24. März 2019)

Es gab das Trance auch mit 160er Gabel. Trance SX hiess das. War der gleiche Rahmen.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Remote ist da aber nicht dabei oder irre ich mich? Dazu müsste es doch die Dual Position sein oder?


sorry, mein fehler, hast natürlich recht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich schon gelesen, dass die gleich sind. Aber gerade noch deine Korrektur gesehen. Na so richtig sicher bin ich mir gerade nicht in wiefern sich das Rad verändern würde mit der Gabel.





marx. schrieb:


> Es gab das Trance auch mit 160er Gabel. Trance SX hiess das. War der gleiche Rahmen.


Kumpel von mir ist es mit 160mm gefahren. Klettert super,immer noch. Und im Giant Testcenter in der Pfalz hatten die Trancemodelle auch mit 160mm aufgeblasen.
Einbauen, ausprobieren, dann kannst du immer noch umbauen, wenn du nicht klarkommst.
Ich wage zu behaupten, das du da nix mehr dran machst, wenn du einmal 160 fährst.
Ansonsten kannst du dich gerne bei mir für n 150mm Schaft melden,  geb ich dir dann günstig, dann hast die goldene Mitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (24. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich schon gelesen, dass die gleich sind. Aber gerade noch deine Korrektur gesehen. Na so richtig sicher bin ich mir gerade nicht in wiefern sich das Rad verändern würde mit der Gabel.



Jup hab die Einbauhöhen bei BC nachgelesen und hab natürlich die beiden 140er verglichen anstatt deine 140er mit ner 160er , sry


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich schon gelesen, dass die gleich sind. Aber gerade noch deine Korrektur gesehen. Na so richtig sicher bin ich mir gerade nicht in wiefern sich das Rad verändern würde mit der Gabel.


Pump 2 bar mehr in deine Gabel das du kein Sag mehr hast, dann weißt du in etwa wie 160mm sich anfühlen von der Sitzposition/Geo her

Guckst du Tranceforum, z.b. letzter Beitrag(Zufall!)
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/giant-trance-650b.697647/page-159


----------



## ilfer (25. März 2019)

boarderking schrieb:


> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/rockshox-yari-rc-forks-boost-2018/rp-prod183273
> Yari Boost 227,99 statt 740,40 Euro


Es gibt jetzt nur noch 6 Stück... Die Yari hat sogar schon Debon Air. Freu!


----------



## blubboo (25. März 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt nur noch 6 Stück... Die Yari hat sogar schon Debon Air. Freu!


Dass sie schon DebonAir hat habe ich garnicht gesehen  umso besser, da spar ich mir das umbauen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. März 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt nur noch 6 Stück...


Ausverkauft


----------



## piilu (25. März 2019)

Storno für die DVO Gabel ist raus


----------



## ilfer (25. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Dass sie schon DebonAir hat habe ich garnicht gesehen  umso besser, da spar ich mir das umbauen.


Es steht zumindest in der Beschreibung dabei und die aktuellen Decals hat sie auch!


----------



## blubboo (25. März 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Es steht zumindest in der Beschreibung dabei und die aktuellen Decals hat sie auch!


Wie kann ich das am besten überprüfen?


----------



## ilfer (25. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das am besten überprüfen?


Steht sicher auf dem Karton. Bei den aktuellen Gabeln auch auf der Gabel selbst!
Ansonsten: Wenn sie butterweich anspricht bei deinem Druck, hat sie DebonAir.
Ich habe neulich eine 2015er Pike auf DebonAir umgerüstet - da muss ich immer noch grinsen wenn ich die im Stand einfedere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (25. März 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Steht sicher auf dem Karton. Bei den aktuellen Gabeln auch auf der Gabel selbst!
> Ansonsten: Wenn sie butterweich anspricht bei deinem Druck, hat sie DebonAir.
> Ich habe neulich eine 2015er Pike auf DebonAir umgerüstet - da muss ich immer noch grinsen wenn ich die im Stand einfedere.


Ich habe ne 15er umgerüstet und merk kein Unterschied 

Lief aber auch vorher schon super


----------



## guerilla01 (25. März 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt nur noch 6 Stück... Die Yari hat sogar schon Debon Air. Freu!


DebonAir ist nicht gleich DebonAir.
Bei den 2018er Gabeln wurde Solo Air zu Marketingzwecken zu DebonAir umgenannt.
Das "richtige" Debonair, also mit tatsächlich größerer Negativ-Luftkammer ist in der Gabel noch nicht verbaut.


----------



## der-gute (25. März 2019)

Seit ich dies hier:






in Afrika gesehen hab, kann ich Rock Shox nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Debonair is nicht gleich Debonair


----------



## shurikn (25. März 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Steht sicher auf dem Karton. Bei den aktuellen Gabeln auch auf der Gabel selbst!
> Ansonsten: Wenn sie butterweich anspricht bei deinem Druck, hat sie DebonAir.
> Ich habe neulich eine 2015er Pike auf DebonAir umgerüstet - da muss ich immer noch grinsen wenn ich die im Stand einfedere.



Verstehe gar nicht wie man mit einer Pike Starrgabel ohne Debon Air fahren konnte. Gleich noch tunen lassen, dann wird aus dem Grinsen ein lauthalses Dauerlachen.


----------



## marky-YT (25. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich habe ne 15er umgerüstet und merk kein Unterschied
> 
> Lief aber auch vorher schon super



Bei mir war es ne 16er und es geht mir genau so, kaum ein unterschied merkbar... Außer der der frischen schmierung vielleicht... aber wahrscheinlich bin ich zu leicht und bei 55 psi bleibt das leichte losbrechmoment bestehen...


----------



## sp00n82 (25. März 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Würde ja reichen, aber shit Boost...


Bei Boost-Gabeln mit ohne Boost-Laufrädern funktioniert da ein Adapter ganz gut.
http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?products_id=2323
https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Front-6-Loch-15x110-Boost

Wird zwar ein bisschen fummelig bei der Montage, aber wenn du das Laufrad nur noch in Boost-Gabeln verwenden willst, kannst du die Spacer ja auch direkt an die Endstücke der Naben kleben. Oder an die Gabel, wenn du nur non-Boost-Laufräder fahren möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (25. März 2019)

Nochmal kurze Frage zum bestellen bei RCZ. 

Ich würde da wenn ich den deutschen Shop auswähle auf rund 293 Euro für die Pike kommen da noch Versand berechnet wird. 
Gehe ich über die französische Seite und direkt über Paypal kommen rund 278 Euro raus - man kann zwar die komplette Adresse eingeben - beim Land scheitert es aber da nur France oder Monaco auswählbar ist. Gibts da noch einen Trick den ich nicht kenne oder würdet ihr auch auf die 293 kommen?


----------



## damage0099 (25. März 2019)

Hast mal n link?


----------



## hardtails (25. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Nochmal kurze Frage zum bestellen bei RCZ.
> 
> Ich würde da wenn ich den deutschen Shop auswähle auf rund 293 Euro für die Pike kommen da noch Versand berechnet wird.
> Gehe ich über die französische Seite und direkt über Paypal kommen rund 278 Euro raus - man kann zwar die komplette Adresse eingeben - beim Land scheitert es aber da nur France oder Monaco auswählbar ist. Gibts da noch einen Trick den ich nicht kenne oder würdet ihr auch auf die 293 kommen?




Total verruckt, die haben fürs Ausland verschiedene Versandkosten Abzockerverein


----------



## Korner (25. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Nochmal kurze Frage zum bestellen bei RCZ.
> 
> Ich würde da wenn ich den deutschen Shop auswähle auf rund 293 Euro für die Pike kommen da noch Versand berechnet wird.
> Gehe ich über die französische Seite und direkt über Paypal kommen rund 278 Euro raus - man kann zwar die komplette Adresse eingeben - beim Land scheitert es aber da nur France oder Monaco auswählbar ist. Gibts da noch einen Trick den ich nicht kenne oder würdet ihr auch auf die 293 kommen?



Der Trick ist auf der Deutschen Seite zu bestellen und dann einfach nicht zu knausern und die Versandkosten zu bezahlen. 

Kann ja nicht sein das es da an den paar Euros scheitert wenn du das Teil eh schon so günstig bekommst.


----------



## Steefan (25. März 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Total verruckt, die haben fürs Ausland verschiedene Versandkosten Abzockerverein



Ironie? Unwissenheit? Witz?


----------



## madde (25. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ja stimmt.


----------



## blubboo (25. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Der Trick ist auf der Deutschen Seite zu bestellen und dann einfach nicht zu knausern und die Versandkosten zu bezahlen.
> 
> Kann ja nicht sein das es da an den paar Euros scheitert wenn du das Teil eh schon so günstig bekommst.


Wenn knausern, dann richtig!!!11


----------



## Korner (25. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ironie? Unwissenheit? Witz?



Wie jetzt ? 



blubboo schrieb:


> Wenn knausern, dann richtig!!!11


Muss so weil geht ned anders ,


----------



## piilu (25. März 2019)

Man kann sich das ja an eine Französische Paketstation liefern lassen und dann selbst abholen


----------



## Goldi03421 (25. März 2019)

Cool bleiben Freunde! 

Die Frage kam auf weil im Schnäppchenthread von 280 Euro die Rede war. Passt dann schon inkl Versand für bisl mehr als 290 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (25. März 2019)

guerilla01 schrieb:


> DebonAir ist nicht gleich DebonAir.
> Bei den 2018er Gabeln wurde Solo Air zu Marketingzwecken zu DebonAir umgenannt.
> Das "richtige" Debonair, also mit tatsächlich größerer Negativ-Luftkammer ist in der Gabel noch nicht verbaut.


Hab ich noch nie gehört. Gibt‘s über die These online Infos?


----------



## JDEM (25. März 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gehört. Gibt‘s über die These online Infos?



Nen bisschen größer war die Negativkammer aber 2018 schon, nen wirklich spürbaren Vorteil bringt aber erst der 2019er Airshaft


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. März 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> SRAM SRAM GX Eagle B148 DUB Crankset 175 / 170mm mit 30z
> 
> https://www.wigglesport.de/sram-sram-gx-eagle-b148-dub-cranksetblack32t175mm/
> 
> *50,38€*


Cool. Danke 
Ich wollte eigentlich erst nächsten Monat eine bestellen.
Nun sofort für die Hälfte


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. März 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nen bisschen größer war die Negativkammer aber 2018 schon, nen wirklich spürbaren Vorteil bringt aber erst der 2019er Airshaft



Also der mit dem roten Boden bzw. Abschluss, oder?


----------



## JDEM (25. März 2019)

Genau


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. März 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bei Boost-Gabeln mit ohne Boost-Laufrädern funktioniert da ein Adapter ganz gut.
> http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?products_id=2323
> https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Umruestkit-Boost-Adapter-Front-6-Loch-15x110-Boost
> 
> Wird zwar ein bisschen fummelig bei der Montage, aber wenn du das Laufrad nur noch in Boost-Gabeln verwenden willst, kannst du die Spacer ja auch direkt an die Endstücke der Naben kleben. Oder an die Gabel, wenn du nur non-Boost-Laufräder fahren möchtest.


Ich hab den Centerlock Boost Adapter von NOW8 am Hardtail.
Einfummeln geht eigentlich. Mann muss aber die Steckachse ordentlich anbrummen damit das Rad so steif drin sitzt wie bei gleicher Gabel mit einen richtigen Boost Laufrad.
Sonst wirds flexig.


----------



## JDEM (25. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Cool. Danke
> Ich wollte eigentlich erst nächsten Monat eine bestellen.
> Nun sofort für die Hälfte



Lager dabei bestellen und 10€ Neukunden-Gutschein mitnehmen ;-)


----------



## ilfer (25. März 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nen bisschen größer war die Negativkammer aber 2018 schon, nen wirklich spürbaren Vorteil bringt aber erst der 2019er Airshaft


Ah, ich hab hier was drüber gefunden:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-ride-2019-rockshox-lyrik-rc2.html
Naja, mir auch egal... hab eh noch ein DebonAir Kit (rot...) liegen, das ich in meine alte Yari machen wollte. Nun mach ichs in die neue rein.


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. März 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Lager dabei bestellen und 10€ Neukunden-Gutschein mitnehmen ;-)


Hab schon geschaut. Das Lager was ich brauche gibts nicht bei denen, bzw. Ausverkauft
Ist aber ok. Der Preis ist trotzdem super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (25. März 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> SRAM SRAM GX Eagle B148 DUB Crankset 175 / 170mm mit 30z
> 
> https://www.wigglesport.de/sram-sram-gx-eagle-b148-dub-cranksetblack32t175mm/
> 
> *50,38€*



Zum Glück haben sie den Brexit verschoben, Lieferung bis 2.4.2019...


----------



## Flo7 (26. März 2019)

Bei RCZ gab jetzt gerade die Bikeyoke inkl Trigger um 110€!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicks (26. März 2019)

Hast nen link?


----------



## Flo7 (26. März 2019)

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/...35mm-travel-160mm-triggy-remote-70200010.html

Aber schon out of stock!


----------



## Mr_Chicks (26. März 2019)

Shit. Wann war die drin? Bei mir stand nix drin


----------



## Flo7 (26. März 2019)

Vor ca. 20min... Dürfte aber nur eine gegeben haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (26. März 2019)

Kam grad bei mir an  
War übrigens auch ne Fox 36 Grip2 für 429€ dabei...


----------



## michel77 (26. März 2019)

Die war drei Minuten nach dem französischen Newsletter auch schon weg.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (26. März 2019)

Bei mir kam heute noch nix an. Hätte grad gut gepasst um die Reverb im neuen Bike zu ersetzen


----------



## hardtails (26. März 2019)

michel77 schrieb:


> Die *eine* war drei Minuten nach dem französischen Newsletter auch schon weg.


----------



## Epictetus (26. März 2019)

Als ob es da eine gab. Hab newsletter direkt bekommen und drauf gedrückt  Epuisse.


----------



## Flo7 (26. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Als ob es da eine gab. Hab newsletter direkt bekommen und drauf gedrückt  Epuisse.




Ich hab eine bekommen


----------



## fone (26. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Nochmal kurze Frage zum bestellen bei RCZ.
> 
> Ich würde da wenn ich den deutschen Shop auswähle auf rund 293 Euro für die Pike kommen da noch Versand berechnet wird.
> Gehe ich über die französische Seite und direkt über Paypal kommen rund 278 Euro raus - man kann zwar die komplette Adresse eingeben - beim Land scheitert es aber da nur France oder Monaco auswählbar ist. Gibts da noch einen Trick den ich nicht kenne oder würdet ihr auch auf die 293 kommen?


Nein, gib keinen Trick.


----------



## Korner (26. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Nein, gib keinen Trick.


Internet Explorer benutzt bei dem Kommi ?


----------



## Epictetus (26. März 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine bekommen



Bestellbestätigung her


----------



## freetourer (26. März 2019)

Ich habe auch noch eine Revive bei rcz ergattern können. 



Leider doch nicht - aber Glückwunsch an denjenigen, der sie sich geschnapppt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (26. März 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch eine Revive bei rcz ergattern können.
> 
> 
> 
> Leider doch nicht - aber Glückwunsch an denjenigen, der sie sich geschnapppt hat.



Ich probier es jetzt mal mit den Brand X Droppern.


----------



## fone (26. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Bestellbestätigung her


Interessant, ich hätte gedacht, die hatten vielleicht wirklich nur eine einzelne Revive gehabt.

Ihr seid schnell!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (26. März 2019)

Wenn einer seine nicht braucht ;-) Gerne per PN


----------



## freetourer (26. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich probier es jetzt mal mit den Brand X Droppern.



Tu das nicht - eine Revive ist jeden Cent wert.

Habe mittlerweile vier Stück gekauft. - Danach will man nichts anderes mehr.



fone schrieb:


> Interessant, ich hätte gedacht, die hatten vielleicht wirklich nur eine einzelne Revive gehabt.
> 
> Ihr seid schnell!



Leider ja nicht. War wahrscheinlich wirklich nur eine.



Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Wenn einer seine nicht braucht ;-) Gerne per PN



Wer die wieder her gibt wäre schön blöd.

Da lohnt es sich ja sogar ein neues Bike aufzubauen.


----------



## Epictetus (26. März 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Tu das nicht - eine Revive ist jeden Cent wert.


Ich hab eine Fox Transfer die ich nicht mehr eintauschen würde. (für 250€ neu bekommen,ist perfekt). 

Und die Revive ist overhyped und overpriced. Ein Dropper ist mir heute einfach keine 400 mehr wert. Und brandx für 100 bekommen, mal testen


----------



## Flo7 (26. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Bestellbestätigung her


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Und die Revive ist overhyped und overpriced. Ein Dropper ist mir heute einfach keine 400 mehr wert. Und brandx für 100 bekommen, mal testen



Sehr ich auch so. Habe eine Brand-x und die ist definitiv besser als die Reverb davor. Was eine Revive für fast 4x mehr besser können soll als hoch und runter zu fahren, erschließt sich mir nicht


----------



## rebirth (26. März 2019)

keiner heult um die lyrik. komisch.


----------



## fone (26. März 2019)

Das ist was von Rockshox, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. März 2019)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Kam Grad per newsletter rein.
> Specialized 2FO und Clips für 69€
> Zur Zeit sind alle Größen ab 44 verfügbar
> Anhang anzeigen 842687




... den Newsletter habe ich am 24.3 erhalten .....

heute kam einer über shimanoschuhe


----------



## imkreisdreher (26. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Und die Revive ist overhyped


Nope, keineswegs! Ich bin Eigentümer einer Transfer und einer Oneup. Versuche mal die Fox zu reinigen und neu zu schmieren - geht nur mit Spezialwerkzeug - total bescheuert. Die Oneup hat ebenfalls Nachteile, was die Fertigungsqualität angeht und auch funktionelle, siehe Ansteuerung per Außenhülle. Mal ganz vom Thema Entlüften abgesehen.


----------



## aibeekey (26. März 2019)

Evoc Bike Travel Bag in multicolour für 265€ bei Sport Okay mit "ALL10" Gutscheincode


----------



## ratz90 (26. März 2019)

Für die kanpp 100€ hätte ich mir definitiv eine Revive auf Lager gelegt.

Mal schauen, vielleicht ist sie ja die nächsten Tage wieder verfügbar. Vor kurzem wollte ich mir den Vision Trimax LRS bestellen, dieser war aber sofort ausverkauft als er im Newsletter war. Ein paar Tage später war er wieder verfügbar - ohne neue Erwähnung im Newsletter.

Wobei es jetzt bei der Revive  (zumindest dem Foto nach) stark nach Einzelstück aussieht.


----------



## Epictetus (26. März 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Nope, keineswegs! Ich bin Eigentümer einer Transfer und einer Oneup. Versuche mal die Fox zu reinigen und neu zu schmieren - geht nur mit Spezialwerkzeug - total bescheuert. Die Oneup hat ebenfalls Nachteile, was die Fertigungsqualität angeht und auch funktionelle, siehe Ansteuerung per Außenhülle. Mal ganz vom Thema Entlüften abgesehen.



Fahre die jetzt 2 Jahre und habe 0 Bedarf irgendwas mit der zu machen außer fahren.

Reverb hatte ich mehrere, alle Schrott.

Gabeln und Rahmen / Lager service ich 1x pro Jahr, Dropper nur wenn Probleme da sind.

Hat sich bislang bewährt.


----------



## kRoNiC (26. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sacki, Gründer und Inhaber von BikeYoke hier mit eine wichtigen Info:
> Wenn jemand eine Stütze von RCZ gekauft hat, oder jemanden kennt der dies getan hat, dann bitte ich um unverzügliche Kontaktaufnahme mit mir/uns. Diese Stützen sind definitiv keine aktuellen Stützen. Wir würden diese Stütze gerne für den jeweiligen Käufer kostenlos auf die aktuellste Version tauschen.



Bei RCZ stand doch dabei das es eine 2.0 ist, glaubst bzw. weißt du das es nicht so ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (26. März 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> keiner heult um die lyrik. komisch.



War da was im Newsletter?


----------



## Flo7 (26. März 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Bei RCZ stand doch dabei das es eine 2.0 ist, glaubst bzw. weißt du das es nicht so ist?



oder so->


marx. schrieb:


> *Und über die Seriennummer rekonstruieren, wer das Ding an RCZ verschachert hat*?
> 
> Ich (als Kunde ) mag  RCZ. Aber ich verstehe, dass du das als Hersteller anders siehst


----------



## Sackmann (26. März 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Bei RCZ stand doch dabei das es eine 2.0 ist, glaubst bzw. weißt du das es nicht so ist?



Es gibt offiziell keine Bezeichnung "2.0". Und ja,  ich kann mit 100% Gewissheit sagen, dass es keine aktuelle Revive ist.


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2019)

@Sackmann 
Ich finde genial, dass ihr die tauscht.

Nur so zur Info. Welches Problem habt ihr denn damit, dass die dort verkauft wurden?


----------



## Flo7 (26. März 2019)

Der Service/ Support ist wirklich SPITZE!!


----------



## sued893 (26. März 2019)

Hi mal ne frage hat jemand eine yari bei crc bestellt und bekommen ?

Hat eine 29er bestellt und eine 27.5 wurde geliefert jetzt stellen sie sich quer ziemlich ärgerlich. Har jemand eine richtige version bekommen ?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Sacki, Gründer und Inhaber von BikeYoke hier mit eine wichtigen Info:
> Wenn jemand eine Stütze von RCZ gekauft hat, oder jemanden kennt der dies getan hat, dann bitte ich um unverzügliche Kontaktaufnahme mit mir/uns. Diese Stützen sind definitiv keine aktuellen Stützen. Wir würden diese Stütze gerne für den jeweiligen Käufer kostenlos auf die aktuellste Version tauschen.





GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Ich finde genial, dass ihr die tauscht.
> 
> Nur so zur Info. Welches Problem habt ihr denn damit, dass die dort verkauft wurden?



Da sucht wohl jemand das Leck?


----------



## Korner (26. März 2019)

sued893 schrieb:


> Hi mal ne frage hat jemand eine yari bei crc bestellt und bekommen ?
> 
> Hat eine 29er bestellt und eine 27.5 wurde geliefert jetzt stellen sie sich quer ziemlich ärgerlich. Har jemand eine richtige version bekommen ?



Das ist echt ärgerlich aber leider ist damit zu rechnen , laut deren Bedingungen zählt nur die Beschreibung aber im Endeffekt zählt gar nix. Einfach dran bleiben. 

Rein aus Neugierde hab da noch nie Bestellt , was steht in der Bestellbestätigung ? steht da explizit 29er ? Dann sollte das Rechtlich kein Problem sein für dich zumal es ein Internet Versender ist und man da ein Rückgaberecht hat . 
 Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## Sackmann (26. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info. Welches Problem habt ihr denn damit, dass die dort verkauft wurden?



Das kann ich dir schon sagen. Das was da verkauft wird/wurde, ist Ware die nie so für den freien Verkauf bestimmt war. Punkt! Darüber hinaus hat RCZ urheberrechtlich geschützes Bildmaterial auf ihrer Website genutzt, das sie so nicht dürfen. Das ist keine Aftermarket Ware, sondern im (für den Endverbraucher) günstigsten Falle OEM Ware. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob es nicht sogar einfach Samples oder Testmuster sind, die nicht dem Serienstand entsprechen. Es sind aber definitiv keine aktuellen Modelle, dass kann ich mit Bestimmheit sagen.
Und damit ich sicherstellen kann, dass die Kunden sicher unterwegs sind und auch das bekommen, wofür sie bezahlt haben, möchte ich die Teile gegen aktuelle Serienware austauschen. Der Kunde kann schließlich nichts dafür. 
Und um den Rest kümmere ich mich.


----------



## Korner (26. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir schon sagen. Das was da verkauft wird/wurde, ist Ware die nie so für den freien Verkauf bestimmt war. Punkt! Darüber hinaus hat RCZ urheberrechtlich geschützes Bildmaterial auf ihrer Website genutzt, das sie so nicht dürfen. Das ist keine Aftermarket Ware, sondern im (für den Endverbraucher) günstigsten Falle OEM Ware. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob es nicht sogar einfach Samples oder Testmuster sind, die nicht dem Serienstand entsprechen. Es sind aber definitiv keine aktuellen Modelle, dass kann ich mit Bestimmheit sagen.
> Und damit ich sicherstellen kann, dass die Kunden sicher unterwegs sind und auch das bekommen, wofür sie bezahlt haben, möchte ich die Teile gegen aktuelle Serienware austauschen. Der Kunde kann schließlich nichts dafür.
> Und um den Rest kümmere ich mich.



Na da sag ich nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2019)

RCZ bekommt eins auf den Sack(i)


----------



## aibeekey (26. März 2019)

Aufgrund einiger anderer Artikel aus den letzten Wochen, glaube ich zu wissen, woher die Teile ursprünglich kommen KÖNNTEN. Ob die betroffene Firma selbst was dafür kann, ist die andere Frage. aber es hat mich dezent verwundert, dass dort teile mit Branding dieses Herstellers gelandet sind...
Stichwort Griffe. Aber alles nur Indizien


----------



## Sackmann (26. März 2019)

Naja, von mir bekommt RCZ nicht auf den Sack. Die Bildrechte liegen nicht bei mir. Der Firma, der die Bildrechte gehören, wird das aber wohl eher nicht entgangen sein. Das war halt nicht unbedingt klug, aber nichts, was mich jetzt unbedingt direkt betrifft.
Ich bin nur extrem enttäuscht von den Personen/Fimen, mit denen wir im Vertrauen zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Sackmann (26. März 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Aufgrund einiger anderer Artikel aus den letzten Wochen, glaube ich zu wissen, woher die Teile ursprünglich kommen KÖNNTEN. Ob die betroffene Firma selbst was dafür kann, ist die andere Frage. aber es hat mich dezent verwundert, dass dort teile mit Branding dieses Herstellers gelandet sind...
> Stichwort Griffe. Aber alles nur Indizien



Das möchte ich einfach nicht glauben.


----------



## Korner (26. März 2019)

Ich denke aber auch nicht das RCZ nur mit einem Anbieter zusammenarbeitet


----------



## aibeekey (26. März 2019)

Was ich bei den RCZ Preisen nicht ganz checke: aus meiner Zeit im Einzelhandel im Sportartikelbereich kenne ich eine 100er kalkulation. Das heißt, bevor irgendein Großhändler/Hersteller die Teile an RCZ verkauft, damit die noch was dran verdienen können, könnte man sie auch zum "regulären" einzelhandelsEK verkaufen, würde selbst mehr verdienen und wäre trotzdem günstiger als fast jeder andere Shop.
Ne revive oder ein DT Swiss LRS würde da zu so einem preis sicher auch gut weggehen, ohne diesen dubiosen Umweg.


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir schon sagen. Das was da verkauft wird/wurde, ist Ware die nie so für den freien Verkauf bestimmt war. Punkt! Darüber hinaus hat RCZ urheberrechtlich geschützes Bildmaterial auf ihrer Website genutzt, das sie so nicht dürfen. Das ist keine Aftermarket Ware, sondern im (für den Endverbraucher) günstigsten Falle OEM Ware. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob es nicht sogar einfach Samples oder Testmuster sind, die nicht dem Serienstand entsprechen. Es sind aber definitiv keine aktuellen Modelle, dass kann ich mit Bestimmheit sagen.
> Und damit ich sicherstellen kann, dass die Kunden sicher unterwegs sind und auch das bekommen, wofür sie bezahlt haben, möchte ich die Teile gegen aktuelle Serienware austauschen. Der Kunde kann schließlich nichts dafür.
> Und um den Rest kümmere ich mich.


grandios!!!


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. März 2019)

Und wer soll das machen, bei quasi Vollbeschäftigung und Konjunkturhoch? Und sich dann noch mit Service und Gewährleistung rumaergern, wenn man dafür vielleicht gar keine Strukturen hat?
Das Zeug von RCZ sind sicher auch keine Überbleibsel aus dem Einzelhandel sondern eher Teile die irgendwo im Container zu vergammeln drohen weil kein Rahmen mehr übrig war oder weil sich irgendwer verkalkuliert hat


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Ich finde genial, dass ihr die tauscht.
> 
> Nur so zur Info. Welches Problem habt ihr denn damit, dass die dort verkauft wurden?


Ich glaube, dass es wirklich daran liegt. Die Teile haben doch sicherlich irgendwo Seriennummern. Jetzt werden sie auf RCZ verramscht? Da würde ich auch mal näher nachfragen, wie das passieren kann.

Ich hab die Revive jetzt auch schon fast 2 Jahre. Ich habe 1x einen Service durchgeführt, da ich von 30.9 auf 31.6 gewechselt habe. Hat mich 40,- gekostet. Das kann eine Fox nicht oder? Entlüften musste ich out of the box. 1x, danach war ruhe. Hat Bikepark und alles andere überlebt und ich musste noch nicht einmal den Druck nachschauen. Funktioniert immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Finde schon, dass sie ihr Geld wert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2019)

ich finde das für den Endkunden doch perfekt, wenn sie die tauschen. Soll man mit RCZ Mitleid haben? Ich hab mit denen kein Mitleid. Das Vertriebsmodell ist doch für alle eher schäbig. Für den Kunden und für die Konkurrenz. und für die Hersteller wohl auch.... passt schon so!


----------



## bs99 (27. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ich finde das für den Endkunden doch perfekt, wenn sie die tauschen. Soll man mit RCZ Mitleid haben? Ich hab mit denen kein Mitleid. Das Vertriebsmodell ist doch für alle eher schäbig. Für den Kunden und für die Konkurrenz. und für die Hersteller wohl auch.... passt schon so!


Sehe ich anders, warum soll das schäbig sein: die kaufen günstig Überbestände auf und verkaufen sie mit etwas Gewinn weiter. Es ist meistens ja auch Ware die ein-zwei Saisonen alt ist.
Und RCZ kann eher nix dafür dass sich andere Firmen zu viel Ware hinlegen.
RCZ wird von Sacki auf nix "auf den Sack" bekommen soweit ich das verstanden habe, sondern die Firmen die offensichtlich entgegen den Vereinbarungen mit bikeyoke OEM Ware in den Endkunden-Retail bringen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders: die kaufen günstig Überbestände auf und verkaufen sie mit etwas Gewinn weiter.
> Und RCZ kann eher nix dafür dass sich andere Firmen zu viel Ware hinlegen.
> RCZ wird von Sacki auf nix "auf den Sack" bekommen soweit ich das verstanden habe, sondern die Firmen die offensichtlich entgegen den Vereinbarungen mit bikeyoke OEM Ware in den Endkunden-Retail bringen.



Überbestände aus OEM Lieferungen günstig an Händler weiter zu geben ist halt nicht die feine Art. Das macht man halt einfach nicht. ich find das schon ok, wenn da jemand was dagegen hat. Das verstößt halt vermutlich gegen diverse Verträge. Find ich schon in Ordnung, wenn man das nicht möchte.


----------



## bs99 (27. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Überbestände aus OEM Lieferungen günstig an Händler weiter zu geben ist halt nicht die feine Art. Das macht man halt einfach nicht. ich find das schon ok, wenn da jemand was dagegen hat. Das verstößt halt vermutlich gegen diverse Verträge. Find ich schon in Ordnung, wenn man das nicht möchte.


Macht ja ein OEM und nicht RCZ, die nehmen die Ware nur ab und verkaufen sie an Endkunden oder andere Händler, was vollkommen legitim ist.


----------



## kRoNiC (27. März 2019)

RCZ ist genau dann gut wenn irgendwas im Angebot ist wo man sowieso schon längere Zeit drauf aus bist und keine Eile hat.
Glück ist natürlich auch immer ein großer Faktor. Wenn man das weiß und sich darauf einlässt ist es doch OK 

Manchmal würde mich allerdings auch interessieren wie / woher die das Zeug teilweise so günstig bekommen

Wie z.B. letztens auch die angesprochenen Komponenten von Propain. Wie kommt RCZ an OEM Zeug (z.B. Naben) von Propain?! Diese Kette würde mich mal interessieren

@Sackmann , wenn es möglich ist kannst du uns ja vielleicht auf dem laufenden halten was es damit auf sich hatte


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Macht ja ein OEM und nicht RCZ, die nehmen die Ware nur ab und verkaufen sie an Endkunden oder andere Händler, was vollkommen legitim ist.


Ja eh. Ich meine ja auch dass ich es gut finde dass sie bei den OEMs ansetzen. Wenn RCZ ohne solche (dubiosen) Praktiken net überleben kann, hab ich kein Mitleid...

Mir ist sowas mit einer Festplatte passiert. Bei e-tec (und das ist in AT kein kleiner...) gekauft. Eine WD Red platte mit 5 jahren Garantie. Sie war nach einem jahr hin und hatte GARKEINE Garantie. Das war eben eine OEM Platte. Garantie nur über zB Synology oder Qnap usw... derjenige der die Platte normalerweise eben verbaut. Ich war bei e-Tec, habe den Garantiestatus ALLER lagernden Platten bei denen gecheckt und es waren ausschließlich solche Platten die so nicht in den Handel dürfen. den Mitarbeitern dort war's ziemlich peinlich...
Ich finde das extrem schäbig. Bin dann zu Saturn und habe dort eine 1A Aftermarket Platte bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ich finde das für den Endkunden doch perfekt, wenn sie die tauschen. Soll man mit RCZ Mitleid haben? Ich hab mit denen kein Mitleid. Das Vertriebsmodell ist doch für alle eher schäbig. Für den Kunden und für die Konkurrenz. und für die Hersteller wohl auch.... passt schon so!



Wenn es "nur" OEM Ware ist warum ist es für den Kunden schäbig? Wenn es sich um Prototypen oder nicht gekennzeichnete B Ware handelt würde ich dir ja zustimmen, so sehe ich aber keinen großen Nachteil für der Kunden zum Vergleich zum Ersparten. Kann mir schon vorstellen, das der ein oder andere Händler sauer ist wenn bei RCZ Sachen aus dem eigenen Shop für 1/4 des eigene VK angeboten werden - bei RCZ ist halt der große Nachteil, die Verfügbarkeit, die Lieferzeit (der Service?).




GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Überbestände aus OEM Lieferungen günstig an Händler weiter zu geben ist halt nicht die feine Art. Das macht man halt einfach nicht. ich find das schon ok, wenn da jemand was dagegen hat. Das verstößt halt vermutlich gegen diverse Verträge. Find ich schon in Ordnung, wenn man das nicht möchte.



Und? Rose verkauft günstiger auch OEM Teile in Ihrem Shop - die Sachen sind meist auch übriggebliebene Lagerbestände die sie nicht mehr für Komplettbikes benötigen - finde da nix verwerfliches dran. Was sollen sie damit machen - verschrotten?


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. März 2019)

Praktiken? Wäre es besser, dass Zeug fliegt auf den Müll? Das wäre nämlich die Alternative


----------



## LTB (27. März 2019)

Oh eine RCZ Debatte 


War LIDL Montageständer schon?


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. März 2019)

Wozu? Wer bei RCZ spart lässt montieren


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. März 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Oh eine RCZ Debatte
> 
> 
> War LIDL Montageständer schon?




... ja im Februar, du bist leider zu spät.


----------



## LTB (27. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... ja im Februar, du bist leider zu spät.


verdammt


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Wenn es "nur" OEM Ware ist warum ist es für den Kunden schäbig?



weil das evtl. mit einem Nachteil einhergehen kann (siehe mein Festplatte Beispiel). Gegen ein Schaltwerk im Plastiksackerl hab ich ja auch nix...
Die Regelungen zwischen Herstellerung OEM sind schon oft sinnvoll.

Rose ist denke ich schon anders. Es spricht auch wenig dagegen Überbestände aus dem eigenen Lager die für Komplettbikes gedacht sind günstiger ab zu verkaufen. Bei rcz läuft das doch noch auf einem anderen Level (wenn man Monate auf Teile wartet, dann läuft da wohl ein Deal mit jemandem, dass bestimmte Teile sukzessive abgezweigt werden. Find ich generell aus Markt sich schäbig).


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. März 2019)

Klar hast du mit OEM Ware entsprechende Nachteile - i.d.R. fehlt dir orig. die Verpackung, Beilagen, Anleitungen - und in deinem Beispiel der Festplatte zusätzliche freiwillige Garantiezeiten des Herstellers, die gesetzliche Gewährleistung steht dir aber trotzdem zu, die musst du aber beim Händler wo du gekauft hast geltend machend. Das Produkt selber ist aber identisch.
Gerade bei Festplatten ist dieser Unterschied eigentlich bekannt (sry, ich bin ITler mir ist das seit Jahren bekannt) und wird auch explizit drauf hingewiesen wenn es sich um OEM Ware handelt - dadurch hat man aber auch entsprechend den günstigsten Preis gegenüber Retail Ware ... mit dem Risiko auf seiner Seite. Wenn ich bei RCZ bestelle muss mir ein gewisses Risiko auch bewusst sein - sitzt halt auch in Frankreich und ist keine Amazon. Servicestreitfragen, stelle ich mir da schwierig vor - da muss jeder für sich abwägen. Wenn ich mir eine Sattelstütze kaufe und dieses Modell wird häufig kritisiert was defekte angeht würde ich das abwägen - 100€ plus Risiko, oder 400€ plus guten Servicepartner  Bei einem Alu Lenker oder ner Kurbel, da würde ich das Risiko eingehen .....


----------



## freetourer (27. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> .....
> Die Regelungen zwischen Herstellerung OEM sind schon oft sinnvoll.....



Welche Regelung?



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ...
> Es spricht auch wenig dagegen Überbestände aus dem eigenen Lager die für Komplettbikes gedacht sind günstiger ab zu verkaufen....



Ich denke, dass sieht jeder Einzelhändler -dessen GroßhandelsEKs meist über dem Straßen-Online-Preis liegen- ganz anders...



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ....Bei rcz läuft das doch noch auf einem anderen Level (wenn man Monate auf Teile wartet, dann läuft da wohl ein Deal mit jemandem, dass bestimmte Teile sukzessive abgezweigt werden. Find ich generell aus Markt sich schäbig).



rcz ist ja quasi nur das Ergebnis des OEM-Dilemmas[/QUOTE]


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Welche Regelung?


Dass ein OEM eben OEM ist und nicht Distri für Shops die günstig zu Ware kommen wollen. Dass sehr oft OEM Ware direkt verkauft wird (Rose zB) ist denke ich nicht das große Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (27. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Wenn es "nur" OEM Ware ist warum ist es für den Kunden schäbig? Wenn es sich um Prototypen oder nicht gekennzeichnete B Ware handelt würde ich dir ja zustimmen, so sehe ich aber keinen großen Nachteil für der Kunden zum Vergleich zum Ersparten. Kann mir schon vorstellen, das der ein oder andere Händler sauer ist wenn bei RCZ Sachen aus dem eigenen Shop für 1/4 des eigene VK angeboten werden - bei RCZ ist halt der große Nachteil, die Verfügbarkeit, die Lieferzeit (der Service?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OEM Ware zu verkaufen ist doch seit ich online Bike-Teile kaufe gang und gäbe. Alle Onlineshops verkaufen zumindest zum Teil "Werkstattware" ohne Originalverpackung. Früher vielleicht mehr als heutzutage aber etwas außergewöhnliches ist das nicht.

Ich finde RCZ super und fände es schade, wenn ich auf ihr Angebot verzichten müsste.

Service ist übrigens ziemlich gut. Helm retourniert, kostet natürlich Porto und Gebühr aber Emails wurden innerhalb eines halben Tages beantwortet.


----------



## GoldenerGott (27. März 2019)

Ich bekam gestern den RCZ Newsletter und bekam fast Schnappatmung. Da wurde eine Fox 36 Factory Grip 2 mit 170 mm und Boost für 437 EUR angeboten. Nicht, dass ich so eine Gabel gerade gebrauchen könnte. Aber das wäre schon ein pervers günstiger Preis gewesen. Wäre.
Hinter dem Link gab es dann nur Fox 32 und 34 Performance in der Preisklasse. Und das war nicht das erste Mal, dass Ware im newsletter beworben wird, die nicht existiert.


----------



## fone (27. März 2019)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich bekam gestern den RCZ Newsletter und bekam fast Schnappatmung. Da wurde eine Fox 36 Factory Grip 2 mit 170 mm und Boost für 437 EUR angeboten. Nicht, dass ich so eine Gabel gerade gebrauchen könnte. Aber das wäre schon ein pervers günstiger Preis gewesen. Wäre.
> Hinter dem Link gab es dann nur Fox 32 und 34 Performance in der Preisklasse. Und das war nicht das erste Mal, dass Ware im newsletter beworben wird, die nicht existiert.


Warum solche Fakenews?  Der Link zur Gabel funktioniert immer noch. Ist natürlich ausverkauft.


----------



## freetourer (27. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ....
> Die Regelungen zwischen Herstellerung OEM sind schon oft sinnvoll.
> 
> ....





GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Dass ein OEM eben OEM ist und nicht Distri für Shops die günstig zu Ware kommen wollen. Dass sehr oft OEM Ware direkt verkauft wird (Rose zB) ist denke ich nicht das große Problem.



Falls es diese Regelung geben sollte sind wir uns wohl sicher einig, dass diese Regelung anscheinend null Gültigkeit hat.

Warum wohl haben fast alle Online-Shops eigene Bike-Marken?


----------



## Korner (27. März 2019)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich bekam gestern den RCZ Newsletter und bekam fast Schnappatmung. Da wurde eine Fox 36 Factory Grip 2 mit 170 mm und Boost für 437 EUR angeboten. Nicht, dass ich so eine Gabel gerade gebrauchen könnte. Aber das wäre schon ein pervers günstiger Preis gewesen. Wäre.
> Hinter dem Link gab es dann nur Fox 32 und 34 Performance in der Preisklasse. Und das war nicht das erste Mal, dass Ware im newsletter beworben wird, die nicht existiert.



Einigen wir uns drauf das RCZ ziemlich finstere Machenschaften betreibt! 

Wäre ja nicht so das man immer das bekommt was man bestellt hat. 29er Gabel bestellt 27,5 bekommen Gabel ... 34 bestellt 32 bekommen ... etc.  

Edit: oder den link bekommt man nur als Premiumkunde @fone


----------



## fone (27. März 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns drauf das RCZ ziemlich finstere Machenschaften betreibt!


Das ist deinen Zusammenfassung der letzten Seite? Fang nochmal an.



Korner schrieb:


> Edit: oder den link bekommt man nur als Premiumkunde @fone


Nein, ich bin natürlich der Betreiber von RCZ, deswegen seh ich die Gabel.


----------



## Korner (27. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Das ist deinen Zusammenfassung der letzten Seite? Fang nochmal an.


Edit: wenn die quote sich während des absendens ändert ... 

Ach komm schon @fone


----------



## GoldenerGott (27. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Warum solche Fakenews?  Der Link zur Gabel funktioniert immer noch. Ist natürlich ausverkauft.


Ich hab den deutschen Newsletter. Anfängerfehler.


----------



## Felger (27. März 2019)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich bekam gestern den RCZ Newsletter und bekam fast Schnappatmung. Da wurde eine Fox 36 Factory Grip 2 mit 170 mm und Boost für 437 EUR angeboten. Nicht, dass ich so eine Gabel gerade gebrauchen könnte. Aber das wäre schon ein pervers günstiger Preis gewesen. Wäre.
> Hinter dem Link gab es dann nur Fox 32 und 34 Performance in der Preisklasse. Und das war nicht das erste Mal, dass Ware im newsletter beworben wird, die nicht existiert.



das war hald ein Einzelstück und wer anders war schneller. Ich hatte die auch gleich am Schirm

Mit dem Service von RCZ hatte ich auch schon Kontakt - war von der Kommunikation her gut und sogar flott. Die Abwicklung dauert dann ewigst - wie beim Versand. Also eher machen, wenn es um Ersatzmaterial geht oder man selbst Ersatz hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (27. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin natürlich der Betreiber von RCZ, deswegen seh ich die Gabel.



Und ich bin der Betreiber von Radon


----------



## fone (27. März 2019)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich hab den deutschen Newsletter. Anfängerfehler.


Ah, ok, ich seh grad, über die Seite, zumindest die deutsche, findet man die Gabel nicht mehr. War aber mal da.

Ich hab nur immer och nicht kapiert, wer jetzt verbotener Weise alte Ware an RCZ verscherbelt hat.



Korner schrieb:


> Und ich bin der Betreiber von Radon


Mach mal was an dem Design vom neuesten Bike...


----------



## Korner (27. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ah, ok, ich seh grad, über die Seite, zumindest die deutsche, findet man die Gabel nicht mehr. War aber mal da.
> 
> Ich hab nur immer och nicht kapiert, wer jetzt verbotener Weise alte Ware an RCZ verscherbelt hat.



Nicht zwingend alte Teile sondern Produktsamples die nie für den Verkauf gedacht waren.



fone schrieb:


> Mach mal was an dem Design vom neuesten Bike...



Hab ich doch sieht schick aus die Farbe oder


----------



## Berrrnd (27. März 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab nur immer och nicht kapiert, wer jetzt verbotener Weise alte Ware an RCZ verscherbelt hat.


hast du den link zur bikeyoke noch und bekommst sie auch auf der homepage angezeigt?
dann einfach das bild in die google bildersuche schieben.


----------



## fone (27. März 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du den link zur bikeyoke noch und bekommst sie auch auf der homepage angezeigt?
> dann einfach das bild in die google bildersuche schieben.


Ah, die Seite wurde gelöscht.


----------



## kingfrett (27. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das ist keine Aftermarket Ware, sondern im (für den Endverbraucher) günstigsten Falle OEM Ware. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob es nicht sogar einfach Samples oder Testmuster sind, die nicht dem Serienstand entsprechen. Es sind aber definitiv keine aktuellen Modelle, dass kann ich mit Bestimmheit sagen.



Das entspricht exakt meiner Erfahrung. Ich habe dort einmal eine Reba gekauft die aussieht als wäre sie aus diversen Serien/Ersatzteilen zusammen gebaut worden. Dürfte irgendeine OEM-Sondergabel sein. Aber hey, sie kostete nur 149€(!), war nagelneu mit vollem, allerdings lose in Plastiktüten verpacktem, Lieferumfang und ist die mit ganz großem Abstand beste Gabel die ich jemals hatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Falls es diese Regelung geben sollte sind wir uns wohl sicher einig, dass diese Regelung anscheinend null Gültigkeit hat.
> 
> Warum wohl haben fast alle Online-Shops eigene Bike-Marken?



eh! 
rcz ist glaube ich trotzdem noch eine andere Liga.  Gut für die die Schnäppchen machen wollen, aber ich versteh schon, dass man zB als hersteller stutzig wird, wenn zB OEM Ware von xy bei rcz verschleudert wird (wie sich das rechnet kapiere ich allerdings nicht). Das ist was ganz anderes. yz verkauft ihre restlichen Sachen ja auch auf der Webseite usw. Damit hat wohl kaum einer ein Problem.

//edit namen gelöscht. dabei hab ich's nicht auf die Stützen bezogen. aber egal ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (27. März 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Warum wohl haben fast alle Online-Shops eigene Bike-Marken?



Was hat denn das damit zu tun?


----------



## freetourer (27. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ..... von Propain ....
> Alutech verkauft ihre restlichen Sachen ja auch auf der Webseite usw. Damit hat wohl kaum einer ein Problem.



Ich vertsehe nicht, warum Du diese beiden Marken hier namentlich erwähnst. Die Liste kann man ewig weiterführen.




GrazerTourer schrieb:


> .... Damit hat wohl kaum einer ein Problem.



Ich bin mir sicher jeder Einzelhändler, der seine Ware meist nichtmal für die dort aufgerufenen Preise beim Großhändler einkaufen kann, hat damit ein Problem.


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich vertsehe nicht, warum Du diese beiden Marken hier namentlich erwähnst. Die Liste kann man ewig weiterführen.



Es sind einfach nur Beispiele. sonst nix. gibst's tausende. Diskussion ende


----------



## kingfrett (27. März 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher jeder Einzelhändler, der seine Ware meist nichtmal für die dort aufgerufenen Preise beim Großhändler einkaufen kann, hat damit ein Problem.



Das ist aber mittlerweile ein ganz grundsätzliches Problem. So kann ich als Wiederverkäufer z.T. Geräte von z.B. Canon, oder Kyocera, bei Amazon brutto günstiger kaufen, als ich sie über die Distribution netto beziehen kann. Bei Kyo ist das deswegen für mich besonders ärgerlich, weil meine Kunden wg. der von Kyo verwendeten Druckersprache zwingend auf Kyo angewiesen sind.


----------



## Sackmann (27. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> eh!
> rcz ist glaube ich trotzdem noch eine andere Liga.  Gut für die die Schnäppchen machen wollen, aber ich versteh schon, dass man zB als hersteller stutzig wird, wenn zB OEM Ware von Propain bei rcz verschleudert wird (wie sich das rechnet kapiere ich allerdings nicht). Das ist was ganz anderes. Alutech verkauft ihre restlichen Sachen ja auch auf der Webseite usw. Damit hat wohl kaum einer ein Problem.


Na na na, wir wollen jetzt mal keinen namentlich verdächtigen. Bisher verdächtige ich zumindest niemanden. Gerade mit Propain haben wir ein sehr gutes Verhältnis und ich kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.



freetourer schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher jeder Einzelhändler, der seine Ware meist nichtmal für die dort aufgerufenen Preise beim Großhändler einkaufen kann, hat damit ein Problem.



Das ist auch ein Grund, worum es geht. Es gibt drei Preislevels für den Afternmarket: 
Endkunden -> Händler -> Distributeur
Diese Preise sind so aufeinander abgestimmt, dass es für jeden fair ist, undjeder Spaß daran hat, mit unseren Produkten zu arbeiten. OE Ware hat eine ganz andere Preisstruktur, da diese Ware NIEMALS für den Aftermarket vorgesehen ist und nur in der Erstausrüstung Verwendung findet. Wenn so etwas passiert, dann ist das für mich als Marke höchst kritisch anzusehen, denn es ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Vertrauensbruch.
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, wie so etwas kommen kann: 
1. Der OE hat sich mächtig vertan in seiner Kalkulation der Absatzzahlen -> prinzipiell nicht unser Problem, aber ich wäre der letzte der sagt, dass man da nicht zusammen eine Lösung finden kann.
2. Der OE tut dies vorsätzlich und verkauft regelmäßig Ware aus OE-Beständen, um Gewinn zu machen -> das wäre ein sehr schäbiges Verhalten und nicht zu tolerieren.


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, wie so etwas kommen kann:
> 1. Der OE hat sich mächtig vertan in seiner Kalkulation der Absatzzahlen -> prinzipiell nicht unser Problem, aber ich wäre der letzte der sagt, dass man da nicht zusammen eine Lösung finden kann.
> 2. Der OE tut dies vorsätzlich und verkauft regelmäßig Ware aus OE-Beständen, um Gewinn zu machen -> das wäre ein sehr schäbiges Verhalten und nicht zu tolerieren.



und genau die beiden Beispiele habe ich gemeint. Sonst nix. Das mit den Namen habe ich bloß so rein geschrieben, weil es ein paar Beiträge weiter vorne auch gekommen ist. Ich hab's nicht auf die Stützen bezogen (die Griffe haben sie ja noch im online Shop). Hab aber die Namen gelöscht, damit kein Irrtum entsteht.

Wenn die hersteller zB mit Rose, Alutech, bike-discount (die ja für Radon viele OEM Teile abverkaufen) ein Problem hätten, dann wäre da wohl schon einmal was passiert. DAs dürfte schon mit gegenseitigem Einverständnis so passieren.


----------



## grey (27. März 2019)

Die Biketeile sind in den letzten Jahren sowieso so günstig geworden, auf solche verbrecher wie RCZ kann man da wirklich verzichten, die machen den Sport kaputt!


----------



## decay (27. März 2019)

@grey ich finde "die machen den Sport kaputt" nicht drastisch genug, vielleicht könntest Du da noch schlimmere Konsequenzen sehen und dann entsprechend formulieren.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. März 2019)

@Sackman - danke für die einleuchtende Erklärung 


... bei RCZ habe ich pers. den Eindruck das es sich bei den tatsächlichem Schnappern (abgesehen von den DTSwiss LRS) um mehr oder weniger Rest & Einzelposten handelt. Ich kann natürlich nicht einschätzen wie viel die verkaufen, aber gefühlt kann das von jedem einzelnen Modell nicht viel sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (27. März 2019)

grey schrieb:


> Die Biketeile sind in den letzten Jahren sowieso so günstig geworden, auf solche verbrecher wie RCZ kann man da wirklich verzichten, die machen den Sport kaputt!




Irgendwie fehlt mir da ein Ironie smiley?!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. März 2019)

nee, eigentlich sollte das klar sein ... wenn ich sehe was heute hochwertige Bikes kosten siehe z.B.:

*https://tinyurl.com/heahjdp*


----------



## kreisbremser (27. März 2019)

genug gejammert. jetzt bitte wieder billig billig posten.



grey schrieb:


> Die Biketeile sind in den letzten Jahren sowieso so günstig geworden, auf solche verbrecher wie RCZ kann man da wirklich verzichten, die machen den Sport kaputt!



nicht ganz so billig...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> nee, eigentlich sollte das klar sein ... wenn ich sehe was heute hochwertige Bikes kosten siehe z.B.:
> 
> *https://tinyurl.com/heahjdp*



mmd 

Aber mal ehrlich das kannste jetzt nicht direkt vergleichen. So ein Auto steht nämlich auf 4 Rädern - das Bike nur auf 2! Da steckt bestimmt viel mehr Entwicklung drin, dass das DIng mit nur 2 Rädern auskommt 

Und außerdem und überhaupt sind die schlimmsten die Asia Shops. Bei den Preisen zahlen die bestimmt drauf und dann noch Kinderarbeit usw...


----------



## grey (27. März 2019)

decay schrieb:


> @grey ich finde "die machen den Sport kaputt" nicht drastisch genug, vielleicht könntest Du da noch schlimmere Konsequenzen sehen und dann entsprechend formulieren.



die machen den sport kaputt, töten kleine babyrobben und bambi!
besser?


----------



## isartrails (27. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Diese Preise sind so aufeinander abgestimmt, dass es für jeden fair ist, ...


Da fehlt definitiv ein Ironiesmiley.


----------



## Epictetus (27. März 2019)

Ich kaufe auf Prinzip immer 2 Bikes und werfe eines weg.


----------



## rebirth (27. März 2019)

*edit* egal..


----------



## fone (27. März 2019)

grey schrieb:


> Die Biketeile sind in den letzten Jahren sowieso so günstig geworden, auf solche verbrecher wie RCZ kann man da wirklich verzichten, die machen den Sport kaputt!


Ich glaube RCZ sind schuld an Trump, der Klimaerwärmung und dem Bienensterben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (27. März 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich kaufe auf Prinzip immer 2 Bikes und werfe eines weg.



Deswegen geht der Sport ja auch kaputt, denn keiner kann über die ganzen Bikes, die überall herumliegen, drüber bunnyhoppen.


----------



## fone (27. März 2019)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> mmd
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich das kannste jetzt nicht direkt vergleichen. So ein Auto steht nämlich auf 4 Rädern - das Bike nur auf 2! Da steckt bestimmt viel mehr Entwicklung drin, dass das DIng mit nur 2 Rädern auskommt
> 
> Und außerdem und überhaupt sind die schlimmsten die Asia Shops. Bei den Preisen zahlen die bestimmt drauf und dann noch Kinderarbeit usw...


Außerdem ist das ja echt lächerlich, für einen überteuerten Dacia würde ich locker 10 der teuersten aber günstigen Sattelstützen bekommen!


----------



## piilu (27. März 2019)

Oh nein da hat sich der Engliche Vertrieb tatsächlich getraut ein paar OEM Teile an RCZ zu verkaufen. Zum Glück sind die bald weg und können unserer Marktwirtschaft nicht mehr schaden


----------



## LTB (27. März 2019)

Simmer bald durch?
Soviele Seiten „gelaber“ bremst den Konsum 

Und schwupssdiwupps hamma Rezension


----------



## fone (27. März 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Simmer bald durch?
> Soviele Seiten „gelaber“ bremst den Konsum
> 
> Und schwupssdiwupps hamma Rezension


Musst nur spannende Schnäppchen im passenden Thread posten, dann flutscht das wieder.


----------



## BigJohn (27. März 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Und schwupssdiwupps hamma Rezension


Macht doch nichts, Amazon ist voll davon. Richtig blöd wäre natürlich eine Rezession...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (27. März 2019)

sued893 schrieb:


> Hi mal ne frage hat jemand eine yari bei crc bestellt und bekommen ?
> 
> Hat eine 29er bestellt und eine 27.5 wurde geliefert jetzt stellen sie sich quer ziemlich ärgerlich. Har jemand eine richtige version bekommen ?



Meine ist heute auch gekommen.
Ist auf dem Karton eine 29"  Gabel 
Drin ist eine 27,5" Gabel 

Was heißt denn, sie stellen sich quer 

Wenn ich keine 29er im Austausch bekomme, hat jemand an der 27,5er Interesse?  Würde sie für den Preis plus Versand weitergeben. Wäre der gleiche Aufwand für mich statt Rücksendung und eventuell freut sich jemand für den Preis drüber.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (27. März 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Rezension



Jetzt würde *einmal *(nach zigtausend Falschverwendungen bei amazon) Rezession passen, dann ...

Edit: BigJohn war schneller.


----------



## blubboo (27. März 2019)

sued893 schrieb:


> Hi mal ne frage hat jemand eine yari bei crc bestellt und bekommen ?
> 
> Hat eine 29er bestellt und eine 27.5 wurde geliefert jetzt stellen sie sich quer ziemlich ärgerlich. Har jemand eine richtige version bekommen ?



Ich habe die Yari gerade erhalten und es war ebenfalls die 27,5 Zoll Variante im Paket.
Jetzt ist die Frage behalten oder zurücksenden?

Konntest du etwas erreichen?


----------



## madde (27. März 2019)

ruft doch rs an evtl hauen die auch ein upgrade raus


----------



## Duke_do (27. März 2019)

madde schrieb:


> ruft doch rs an evtl hauen die auch ein upgrade raus



Guter Service wäre es hier anzubieten


----------



## LTB (27. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Macht doch nichts, Amazon ist voll davon. Richtig blöd wäre natürlich eine Rezession...





kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Jetzt würde *einmal *(nach zigtausend Falschverwendungen bei amazon) Rezession passen, dann ...
> 
> Edit: BigJohn war schneller.



upsdidups


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. März 2019)

madde schrieb:


> ruft doch rs an evtl hauen die auch ein upgrade raus



Ja, wer die Gabel an RS einschickt, am Sontag in der Kirche seine Geiz-ist-geil Beichte ablegt und dann RS verspricht in Zukunft nur noch zum UVP zu kaufen bekommt ein Upgrade auf die Lyrik inkl. Charger 2


----------



## AndreasMayer (27. März 2019)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Ja, wer die Gabel an RS einschickt, am Sontag in der Kirche seine Geiz-ist-geil beichte ablegt und dann RS verspricht in Zukunft nur noch zum UVP zu kaufen bekommt ein Upgrade auf die Lyrik inkl. Charger 2



Abgemacht! In welcher Kirche kann ich meine Beichte ablegen?
Gruß der Reumütige


----------



## Epictetus (27. März 2019)

sued893 schrieb:


> Hi mal ne frage hat jemand eine yari bei crc bestellt und bekommen ?
> 
> Hat eine 29er bestellt und eine 27.5 wurde geliefert jetzt stellen sie sich quer ziemlich ärgerlich. Har jemand eine richtige version bekommen ?


whoopsi. muss nachher mal schauen was da gekommen ist... scheibenkleister


----------



## sued893 (27. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Yari gerade erhalten und es war ebenfalls die 27,5 Zoll Variante im Paket.
> Jetzt ist die Frage behalten oder zurücksenden?
> 
> Konntest du etwas erreichen?



Stellen sich zienlich quer . wobei die lage da rechtlich ziemlich eindeutig ist klarer fall von sachmangel, sehr kundenunfreundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (27. März 2019)

sued893 schrieb:


> Stellen sich zienlich quer . wobei die lage da rechtlich ziemlich eindeutig ist klarer fall von sachmangel, sehr kundenunfreundlich


Ich werde dann auch mal schreiben


----------



## sued893 (27. März 2019)

Ich schick denen mal ne alte 26er gabel zurück und will mein geld haben. Ist prinzipiell ähnlich wie ne falsche gabel zu liefern und dann den kaufvertrag nicht einhalten zu wollen.

Oder mal pay pal das geld zurück buchen lassen.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (27. März 2019)

Bei mir auch ne 27,5" Gabel gekommen, na toll .....


----------



## Deleted 346340 (27. März 2019)

Bei mir auch :-/. Aber zurücksenden geht wohl immer?! Aber wir wollen ja die zugesicherte Ware haben .

Werde Gabel einfach zurück senden.


----------



## blubboo (27. März 2019)

CRC hat mir direkt geantwortet und wollte natürlich Fotos von dem falschen Artikel.
Außerdem haben sie geschrieben dass die restliche Ware geprüft wird 
Mal sehen was sie antworten .


----------



## michel77 (27. März 2019)

Die sind doch jetzt ausverkauft, aber demnächst und als 27,5er ausgewiesen wieder zu haben. Ich werde deswegen nicht zu Rechtsmitteln greifen, sondern einfach zurücksenden oder weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Epictetus (27. März 2019)

Welche Farbe habt ihr denn bestellt? Black?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (27. März 2019)

Ja, Farbe kam auch falsch. Zudem war die Gabel mit 180mm ausgewiesen, was zwar nicht schlimm ist, aber auch falsch. 
Naja, jetzt gibts schon 3 im Bikemarkt xD


----------



## Sackmann (27. März 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Da fehlt definitiv ein Ironiesmiley.


Kläre uns bitte auf, wenn du was zu sagen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (27. März 2019)

piilu schrieb:


> Oh nein da hat sich der *Engliche Vertrieb* tatsächlich getraut.. .


Wer?


----------



## der-gute (27. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Kläre uns bitte auf, wenn du was zu sagen hast.





Sackmann schrieb:


> Wer?



Das du als Hersteller irgendwie angepisst bist, verstehe ich...
Hier aber was ernsthaft klären zu wollen geht sicher nach hinten los.

Denke mit PNs biste besser bedient.



Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Ja, Farbe kam auch falsch. Zudem war die Gabel mit 180mm ausgewiesen, was zwar nicht schlimm ist, aber auch falsch.
> Naja, jetzt gibts schon 3 im Bikemarkt xD


340-240= x €
Sehr ordentliche Marge für Dich 
Meine Meinung dazu hab ich ha schon geäußert...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. März 2019)

Yari von CRC: als 29er bestellt, auf dem Karton steht 29er, drin ist eine 27,5er. Hmm


----------



## Sackmann (27. März 2019)

Wenn jemand nen schlauen Kommentar hier reinschmeisst sollte er ihn auch backen können oder die Klappe halten. Ich versuche hier im Thread ja nichts zu klären, sondern antworte ernst auf ernstgemeinte Fragen.


----------



## der-gute (27. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nen schlauen Kommentar hier reinschmeisst sollte er ihn auch backen können oder die Klappe halten. Ich versuche hier im Thread ja nichts zu klären, sondern antworte ernst auf ernstgemeinte Fragen.



Da du einfach kein normaler User hier bist, nimmst du es halt ernst und die anderen nicht. Das wirdt du leider nicht ändern, auch nicht auf insistiertes nachfragen.
Otto-Normal-Avatar rotzt halt gedankenlos hin, isso.


----------



## sued893 (27. März 2019)

Scheint wohl jeder eine 27.5er bekommen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (27. März 2019)

Soeben nachgesehen, sind beide 27,5er.


----------



## ForG (27. März 2019)

sued893 schrieb:


> Scheint wohl jeder eine 27.5er bekommen zu haben


Immerhin keine Puky 20er. Läuft...


----------



## der-gute (27. März 2019)

michel77 schrieb:


> beide



Auf einer kann man ja schließlich nicht stehen...normal, sowas.


----------



## michel77 (27. März 2019)

Die zweite habe ich nach der Preissenkung von 229,99 auf 217,99 schon aus Prinzip bestellt, um die erste zurücksenden zu können.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2019)

Die zweite würd ich nehmen

Nicht


----------



## Korner (27. März 2019)

maui400 schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht gerade einen Wahoo Elemnt Bolt geholt, würde ich das jetzt hier (199,99€) tun.



Wo ist da jetzt das Schäppchen ?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (27. März 2019)

michel77 schrieb:


> Die zweite habe ich nach der Preissenkung von 229,99 auf 217,99 schon aus Prinzip bestellt, um die erste zurücksenden zu können.



Hm, das ist aber jetzt blöd gelaufen. 
Mein beileid


----------



## michel77 (27. März 2019)

Ach, ich bin auch ohne die beiden zufrieden.


----------



## michel77 (27. März 2019)

Zum Thema Bike Yoke Revive bei RCZ finde ich es bemerkenswert, dass die ernsthaften Beiträge sich überwiegend diese Interessen eines Teileherstellers zueigen machen und moralisch aufladen, dagegen jene eines Fahrradherstellers abwerten und solche einer Resterampe dämonisieren. Mir als Endkunde ist es vollkommen egal, über welche Vertriebskanäle und mit welchen vereinbarten Preisniveaus Hersteller und Handel ihr Auskommen suchen. Das Austauschangebot für die bei RCZ erworbenen Revive mag für Bike Yoke zweckdienlich und für die Adressaten ein Glücksfall sein, bei mir als frühem Käufer der ersten Generation hinterlässt es einen mindestens so schalen Geschmack wie der von RCZ aufgerufene Preis.


----------



## GoldenerGott (28. März 2019)

Das Austauschangebot von Bikeyoke dient meiner Meinung nach sowieso nur der Beweissicherung und Ermittlung der grauen Quelle. Die Dinger haben ja eine Seriennummer, wonach vermutlich der OEM Kunde ausfindig gemacht werden kann, der da eventuell seinen Vertrag gebrochen hat. Da sind die Kosten für den Austausch von ein paar Stützen lächerlich gering gegen die Verluste, die sich anhäufen können, wenn noch mehr solcher Dumpingpreisstützen auf den Markt kämen.
Sich dann damit rauszureden, dass es nur Ansichtsmuster sein könnten, ist schon fast lächerlich. Schlimmstenfalls wurde das Material einer Dichtung mittlerweile geändert, weil es auch besser und/oder billiger geht. Dann wäre dieses Thema aber auch beim ersten Vollservice erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. März 2019)

Wieso sollte man für den Bruchteil des normalen Preises eine völlig normale Stütze erwarten müssen?

Wer extrem wenig bezahlt, bekommt das entsprechende...oder?


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (28. März 2019)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Das Austauschangebot von Bikeyoke dient meiner Meinung nach sowieso nur der Beweissicherung und Ermittlung der grauen Quelle. Die Dinger haben ja eine Seriennummer, wonach vermutlich der OEM Kunde ausfindig gemacht werden kann, der da eventuell seinen Vertrag gebrochen hat. Da sind die Kosten für den Austausch von ein paar Stützen lächerlich gering gegen die Verluste, die sich anhäufen können, wenn noch mehr solcher Dumpingpreisstützen auf den Markt kämen.
> Sich dann damit rauszureden, dass es nur Ansichtsmuster sein könnten, ist schon fast lächerlich. Schlimmstenfalls wurde das Material einer Dichtung mittlerweile geändert, weil es auch besser und/oder billiger geht. Dann wäre dieses Thema aber auch beim ersten Vollservice erledigt.


"Dumpingpreis" is klar.. Jede Variostütze ist einfachste Mechanik und die (hohen) Preise sind einfach nur mit einer gewissen Dreistigkeit ausgedacht. Gilt auch für die meisten anderen Komponenten, gerade im sogenannten Highend-Bereich.

Ausgedacht oft von solchen Dünnhäuten wie dem  hier:


Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nen schlauen Kommentar hier reinschmeisst sollte er ihn auch backen können oder die Klappe halten. Ich versuche hier im Thread ja nichts zu klären, sondern antworte ernst auf ernstgemeinte Fragen.


Da hat man doch direkt Lust, eine von seinen lächerlichen Stützen zum Fantasiepreis zu kaufen. 



Larsen77 schrieb:


> *Parktool PCS-9 für 90€*
> Einmal den in den Warenkorb https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/park-tool-heim-mechaniker-montagestander-pcs9-/rp-prod5787
> und dann mit Gutscheincode *CLEAR2019 *auschecken.
> 
> Freu ich mich gleich ein bissel mehr auf´s Schrauben.



Gibts öfter für den Preis und ich hab den auch. Habe aber auch den 25 Euro Montageständer von LIDL oder ALDI, der ist genauso gut.
Nur als Hinweis, falls jemand sparen möchte.


----------



## freetourer (28. März 2019)

michel77 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bike Yoke Revive bei RCZ .....
> Das Austauschangebot für die bei RCZ erworbenen Revive mag für Bike Yoke zweckdienlich und für die Adressaten ein Glücksfall sein, bei mir *als frühem Käufer der ersten Generation hinterlässt es einen mindestens so schalen Geschmack wie der von RCZ aufgerufene Preis*.



Wieso?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2019)

below schrieb:


> X01 Komplettgruppe bei RCZ für 641,20 € mit Gutschein *RCZBRE
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/sram-full-groupset-x01-eagle-dub-12sp-boost-170mm-04-103-001-009.html*



nein, keine *X01* komplettgruppe!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. März 2019)

below schrieb:


> X01 Komplettgruppe bei RCZ für 641,20 € mit Gutschein *RCZBRE
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/sram-full-groupset-x01-eagle-dub-12sp-boost-170mm-04-103-001-009.html*



... davon abgesehen eh ausverkauft


----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wieso?


weil der schnäppchenjäger nach dem tausch das aktuellste modell der stütze hat,
und der "ehrliche käufer" mehr für ein älteres modell gezahlt hat.


----------



## below (28. März 2019)

Scheiße auch gerade gesehen, hatte nur den Newsletter gelesen und es überflogen.


----------



## AnAx (28. März 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man für den Bruchteil des normalen Preises eine völlig normale Stütze erwarten müssen?
> 
> Wer extrem wenig bezahlt, bekommt das entsprechende...oder?



Wenn die Stütze einen Defekt hätte oder aus anderen Gründen nicht funktionsfähig wäre, müsste der Käufer das ja erstmal mit RCZ klären.

Wegen der unterschiedlichen, aufeinander abgestimmten Preisniveaus (zur Erinnerung siehe unten) gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es einfach eine OEM-Stütze ist, ohne dass ich die Stütze bei RCZ gekauft habe.



Sackmann schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein Grund, worum es geht. Es gibt drei Preislevels für den Afternmarket:
> Endkunden -> Händler -> Distributeur
> Diese Preise sind so aufeinander abgestimmt, dass es für jeden fair ist



Wenn dann ein OEM die Stützen so an RCZ verkauft, dass die dort für 1/3 des normalen Preises angeboten werden können, kann ich da für mich als Endkunden keine 'für jeden faire' Preisstruktur erkennen.
Was unterscheidet denn die OEM/Händler/Endkunden-Stützen? Also funktional oder beim Support, nicht bei der Verpackung?
Fragt Sacki hier im Forum bei einem hypothetischen Problem-Thread erstmal, ob die Stütze direkt bei ihm, beim Händler oder im Komplettbike erworben wurde und verweist dann gegebenenfalls auf den Vertragspartner?
Und was rechtfertigt


			
				Sackmann schrieb:
			
		

> OE Ware hat eine ganz andere Preisstruktur, da diese Ware NIEMALS für den Aftermarket vorgesehen ist und nur in der Erstausrüstung Verwendung findet.


?
Nochmal, warum die andere Preisstruktur? Nur wegen der Abnahmemenge und -sicherheit, oder?
Funktionale Einschränkungen verpasst ihr den OEM-Stützen nicht, nehme ich mal an? Sonst würde ich bei Komplettbikes mit euren Stützen Hinweise darauf erwarten 

Da Sackmann an sich ja wohl gute Produkte herstellt, auch wenn ich keins selbst nutze, tut es mir ja fast leid, dass mein Unmut über diese Preisdifferenzierung, wie sie ja bei wohl allen Herstellern gängig ist, sich jetzt an ihm hier entlädt. Daher, nichts persönlich nehmen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> eh!
> (wie sich das rechnet kapiere ich allerdings nicht).


Der Schrott ist schon abgeschrieben, durch den Verkauf an RCZ gibts wenigstens noch irgendeinen Cashflow ohne viel Arbeit -> positiver Cashflow ist  und sunk costs are sunk



GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Das Austauschangebot von Bikeyoke dient meiner Meinung nach sowieso nur der Beweissicherung und Ermittlung der grauen Quelle.


Ja, was sonst? 


JohSch schrieb:


> Da sucht wohl jemand das Leck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (28. März 2019)

Gehts jetzt noch um Schnäppchen oder um das Geschäftsmodell von RCZ? 

*RCZ Bikeshop*


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Gehts jetzt noch um Schnäppchen oder um das Geschäftsmodell von RCZ?
> 
> *RCZ Bikeshop*



Es geht im Schnäppchenjäger Laberthread darum, dass Schnäppchenjäger labern ;-)


----------



## blubboo (28. März 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Es geht im Schnäppchenjäger Laberthread darum, dass Schnäppchenjäger labern ;-)


Und zwar über Schnäppchen. 
Aber eine Firmenpolitik zu zerpflücken


----------



## Epictetus (28. März 2019)

Unnötige Selbstdarstellung von BikeYoke hier.


----------



## isartrails (28. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Kläre uns bitte auf, wenn du was zu sagen hast.


Hatte ich schon befürchtet, dass dir mein Ironiesmiley wie die Laus über die Leber läuft.
Du erinnerst dich noch an deinen Ausgangssatz? _"Diese Preise sind so aufeinander abgestimmt, dass es für jeden fair ist, ..."_
Da muss ich dann schmunzeln, grinsen, lachen - je nach Stimmung.
Wir können natürlich hier eine _"eternal discussion"_ über angemessene und richtige und vor allem faire Preise führen, oder es einfach sein lassen. Es bringt eh' nix. Als Hersteller siehst du die Sache naturgemäß anders als der Konsument, zu denen ich gehöre. Aber es ist immer noch meine Kohle und ich entscheide, wem ich sie gebe. Und Hersteller, die meinen, mittlere dreistellige Beträge für einen mehr oder weniger aufwändigen technologischen Artikel seien fair bepreist, dürfen meinetwegen gerne den Kunden glauben machen, das sei tatsächlich so. Ich glaub's nicht, mich amüsiert diese durchsichtige Haltung eher und mein Geld bleibt bei mir.
Ich respektiere und schätze es aber sehr, dass ihr (aus welcher Motivation auch immer) die entsprechenden Teile zum Wohle des Kunden kostenlos tauschen wollt. Und der Respekt des Kunden sollte einem Hersteller mindestens genauso viel Wert sein wie seine Kohle.


----------



## LaiNico (28. März 2019)

AnAx schrieb:


> [...]
> ?
> Nochmal, warum die andere Preisstruktur? Nur wegen der Abnahmemenge und -sicherheit, oder?
> Funktionale Einschränkungen verpasst ihr den OEM-Stützen nicht, nehme ich mal an? Sonst würde ich bei Komplettbikes mit euren Stützen Hinweise darauf erwarten


Du hast Dir die Antwort eigentlich schon selbst gegeben. _Normalerweise _steht zwischen dem Hersteller (hier BikeYoke) und dem Endkunden noch ein Verkäufer. Dies kann ein Fahrradhersteller, oder auch ein (Online-)Shop sein.
Damit reduziert sich der Supportaufwand a) im Umfang (viele Fragen werden direkt durch den Verkäufer beantwortet werden können und b) in der Vielfalt, da wenige Verkäufer einfacher zu managen sind als viele Endkunden.



AnAx schrieb:


> [...]
> Da Sackmann an sich ja wohl gute Produkte herstellt, auch wenn ich keins selbst nutze, tut es mir ja fast leid, dass mein Unmut über diese Preisdifferenzierung, wie sie ja bei wohl allen Herstellern gängig ist, sich jetzt an ihm hier entlädt. Daher, nichts persönlich nehmen


Schön, dass Du das erwähnst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

Ich mach mal einfach weiter



Pa_blo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin neu hier im Forum und Hoffe der Post past hier zu den Schnäppchen. Wenn nicht bitte kurz Bescheid geben.
> [...Werbung entfernt...]


Maximaler Wandabstand 330mm


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (28. März 2019)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Du hast Dir die Antwort eigentlich schon selbst gegeben. _Normalerweise _steht zwischen dem Hersteller (hier BikeYoke) und dem Endkunden noch ein Verkäufer. Dies kann ein Fahrradhersteller, oder auch ein (Online-)Shop sein.
> Damit reduziert sich der Supportaufwand a) im Umfang (viele Fragen werden direkt durch den Verkäufer beantwortet werden können und b) in der Vielfalt, da wenige Verkäufer einfacher zu managen sind als viele Endkunden.



Da du dich so gut auskennst erläutere doch mal die Preisstruktur mit den jeweiligen Margen und warum das dann fair ist.
Beim Autohändler steht nämlich so ein netter Porsche für 80.000€ - den hätte ich gerne für 30.000€ und brauche noch Verhandlungsargumente


----------



## Pa_blo (28. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich mach mal einfach weiter
> 
> 
> Maximaler Wandabstand 330mm



Mein Propain Thyee passt gut mit einem Lenker von 780. Allerdings stößt er an der Wand an. Wobei das vom Prinzip nichts macht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

Pa_blo schrieb:


> Mein Propain Thyee passt gut mit einem Lenker von 780. Allerdings stößt er an der Wand an. Wobei das vom Prinzip nichts macht.


Meiner Wand schon, die is frisch gestrichen 
Rein rechnerisch ist doch beim 660er Lenker Schluss, also dürfte doch das Vorderrad auch noch an der Wand hängen, wenn der Lenker kippt?


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

Pa_blo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird nicht als Werbung gesehen. Immerhin bekommt man eine Wandhalterung für 6,20 EUR  Im Gegenzug erhoffen wir uns ein Feedback. Wir sind ein junges Unternehmen und als solches auf das Feedback unsere Kunden angewiesen um auch weiterhin unsere Produkt verbessern zu können



Wandabstand auf 410 erhöhen, dann überleg ichs mir mal


----------



## Pa_blo (28. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wandabstand auf 410 erhöhen, dann überleg ichs mir mal


Wir haben das durchgerechnet. Bei 400 mm langem Arm und eventuell einem DH Bike mit 18 KG haben wir ein Problem wegen dem großen Hebel und dem Gewicht. Der Wandhalter ist eher für Rennräder bis Enduro gedacht. Für die Big bikes und extra breiten Lenker haben wir eine andere Art von Wandhalter entwickelt. (Möchte hier aber keine Werbung machen)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. März 2019)

leider keine Gutscheincodes mehr da .... für 6.20 würde ich ihn nehmen sieht ja doch durchdacht aus - schön da man den Winkel anpassen kann.


----------



## Pa_blo (28. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> leider keine Gutscheincodes mehr da .... für 6.20 würde ich ihn nehmen sieht ja doch durchdacht aus - schön da man den Winkel anpassen kann.



Genau die Klemmung und damit verbundene Winkel Einstellung ist unser Entwicklung  Morgen kommen nochmal 20 Gutscheine online. Leider können wir pro Tag nur 20 rausgeben. Und die waren jetzt doch schneller weg als gedacht.


----------



## Sackmann (28. März 2019)

michel77 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bike Yoke Revive bei RCZ finde ich es bemerkenswert, dass die ernsthaften Beiträge sich überwiegend diese Interessen eines Teileherstellers zueigen machen und moralisch aufladen, dagegen jene eines Fahrradherstellers abwerten und solche einer Resterampe dämonisieren. Mir als Endkunde ist es vollkommen egal, über welche Vertriebskanäle und mit welchen vereinbarten Preisniveaus Hersteller und Handel ihr Auskommen suchen. Das Austauschangebot für die bei RCZ erworbenen Revive mag für Bike Yoke zweckdienlich und für die Adressaten ein Glücksfall sein, bei mir als frühem Käufer der ersten Generation hinterlässt es einen mindestens so schalen Geschmack wie der von RCZ aufgerufene Preis.


Wieso hinterlässt das einen schalen Geschmack? Du hast das Produkt bekommen, das du bestellt hast. Das ist in diesen besagten Fällen zweifelhaft, weil die angepriesenen Stützen als 2.0 angegeben sind, aber mindestens 1 Jahr oder älter sind. Du hast hingegen das bekommen, was du bestellt hast. Ich biete in diesen genannten Fällen lediglich an, diese Stütze auch gegen das auszutauschen, wofür der Kunde bezahlt hat.



GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Das Austauschangebot von Bikeyoke dient meiner Meinung nach sowieso nur der Beweissicherung und Ermittlung der grauen Quelle. Die Dinger haben ja eine Seriennummer, wonach vermutlich der OEM Kunde ausfindig gemacht werden kann, der da eventuell seinen Vertrag gebrochen hat. Da sind die Kosten für den Austausch von ein paar Stützen lächerlich gering gegen die Verluste, die sich anhäufen können, wenn noch mehr solcher Dumpingpreisstützen auf den Markt kämen.
> Sich dann damit rauszureden, dass es nur Ansichtsmuster sein könnten, *ist schon fast lächerlich*. Schlimmstenfalls wurde das Material einer Dichtung mittlerweile geändert, weil es auch besser und/oder billiger geht. Dann wäre dieses Thema aber auch beim ersten Vollservice erledigt.


Lächerlich also ja? Du hast doch KEINE AHNUNG, wem wir welche und was für Stützen als Muster zu Testzwecken, ja gar nur für Fotozwecke, usw. überlassen, oder weißt du da irgendetwas darüber. Warte, ich kann dir die Antwort geben: Nein, das weißt du nicht!
Mitunter machen wir spezielle Teststützen/Muster für Hersteller, weil ein bestimmtes Einsteckmaß, Auszugslänge, eine Hubanpassung, usw. verlangt wird, um das beispielsweise an zukünftige Rahmendesigns zu testen. So sind wir momentan z.B. auch mit Pole Bicycles bezüglich einer ganz speziellen REVIVE MAX in Kontakt.
Diese Stützen sind nicht für eine reguläre Vermarktung gedacht, weil es diese Stützen ganz einfach regulär so nicht gibt.
Ich weiß nicht, was daran lächerlich ist. Also halt doch einfach mal die Luft an, bevor du völlig unwissend Müll von dir gibst.





Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> "Dumpingpreis" is klar.. Jede Variostütze ist einfachste Mechanik und die (hohen) Preise sind einfach nur mit einer gewissen Dreistigkeit ausgedacht. Gilt auch für die meisten anderen Komponenten, gerade im sogenannten Highend-Bereich.
> 
> Ausgedacht oft von solchen Dünnhäuten wie dem  hier:
> 
> Da hat man doch direkt Lust, eine von seinen lächerlichen Stützen zum Fantasiepreis zu kaufen.



Noch so einer, der meint, er hätte die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen.
Darf ich dich zu uns einladen? Dann kannst du dir ein BIld davon machen, was so ein Produtk kostet, und was da dahinter steckt, bis so etwas in Produktion gehen kann.
Weißt du, was Schmiedewerkzeuge kosten? Weißt du was Konstruktionssoftware kostet? Weißt du, wie viele Monate an Mannstunden in die Konstruktion von solche einer Stütze geflossen sind? Weißt du, wie viele extrem teure Prototypen gemacht werden müssen? Weißt du, wie viel die reinen Materialkosten solch einer Stütze sind? Weißt du, welche Maschinen wir für unsere Produktion gekauft haben? Weißt du, was Miete für eigene und geeignete Produktionshallen sind? Überschlage doch einfach mal, wie lange du brauchen würdest, um nur eine solche Stütze von Hand zusammenzubauen, und dann setze mal einen normalen Stundenlohn an. Und so weiter und so fort...
Weißt du das alles? Ich kann auch dir die Antwort geben: Nein, das weißt du nicht. Also solltest auch du den Ball flach halten, oder dein Herz in die Hand nehmen, und es mir persönlich ins Gesicht sagen, das es Fantasiepreise sind, nachdem du dir angeschaut hast, wie wir arbeiten und was hinter so einem Produkt alles steckt. Die Einladung an dich steht.



k_star schrieb:


> weil der schnäppchenjäger nach dem tausch das aktuellste modell der stütze hat,
> und der "ehrliche käufer" mehr für ein älteres modell gezahlt hat.


Nochmal: Der (das Zitat ist von dir) "ehrliche" Käufer hat das bekommen, was er bestellt hat. Der Käufer von RCZ hat etwas gekauft, und es ist nicht sicher, ob er auch das bekommen hat, wofür er bezahlt hat.



AnAx schrieb:


> Wenn die Stütze einen Defekt hätte oder aus anderen Gründen nicht funktionsfähig wäre, müsste der Käufer das ja erstmal mit RCZ klären.
> 
> Wegen der unterschiedlichen, aufeinander abgestimmten Preisniveaus (zur Erinnerung siehe unten) gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es einfach eine OEM-Stütze ist, ohne dass ich die Stütze bei RCZ gekauft habe.
> 
> ...



1. Zunächst einmal sind bei uns OE-Stützen baugleich mit Aftermarket Stützen. Bei anderen Herstellern kann das anders sein.
2. Bei RCZ wurden die Stützen für 110€ angeboten!!! Für einen solchen Preis ging bei uns noch nie eine reguläre Serienstütze an irgendeinen OE-Kunden oder an irgendeinen anderen Distributeur oder Händler oder Kunden. Zu diesem Preis wäre es selbst für mich unmöglich diese Stützen verkaufen, ohne draufzuzahlen. Und genau darum geht es hier. Wie kann RCZ die Stützen zu einem solchen Preis anbieten? Wer auch immer an diesem Deal beteiligt war: Einer der beteiligten hat kräftig draufgezahlt. Wieso sollte man also über ein Jahr alte Stützen verkaufen, wenn man als OE ohnehin mehrmals im Jahr Lieferung von uns bekommt? Vielleicht wurden diese Stützen vielleicht aber auch gar nicht gekauft? Wer weiß das momentan schon?
Es gilt einfach vieles zu klären, und wer nur ein wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat, der wird verstehen, warum ich so aufgebracht bin.
Denn genau aus diesem Grun denken jetzt Leute, dass wir ja Unmengen an Geld scheffeln, wenn selbst RCZ mit 110€ noch Geld dran verdient. Dem ist aber nicht so. Es ist nicht möglich diese Stützen für diesen Preis durchgehend gewinnbringend auf den Markt zu bringen.



JustSkilled schrieb:


> Unnötige Selbstdarstellung von BikeYoke hier.


Es geht hier nicht im Selbstdarstellung. Ich bitte hier lediglich um Hilfe und versuche die Dringlichkeit dieser Sache so verständlich wie möglich zu erklären.



isartrails schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon befürchtet, dass dir mein Ironiesmiley wie die Laus über die Leber läuft.
> Du erinnerst dich noch an deinen Ausgangssatz? _"Diese Preise sind so aufeinander abgestimmt, dass es für jeden fair ist, ..."_
> Da muss ich dann schmunzeln, grinsen, lachen - je nach Stimmung.
> Wir können natürlich hier eine _"eternal discussion"_ über angemessene und richtige und vor allem faire Preise führen, oder es einfach sein lassen. Es bringt eh' nix. Als Hersteller siehst du die Sache naturgemäß anders als der Konsument, zu denen ich gehöre. Aber es ist immer noch meine Kohle und ich entscheide, wem ich sie gebe. Und Hersteller, die meinen, mittlere dreistellige Beträge für einen mehr oder weniger aufwändigen technologischen Artikel seien fair bepreist, dürfen meinetwegen gerne den Kunden glauben machen, das sei tatsächlich so. Ich glaub's nicht, mich amüsiert diese durchsichtige Haltung eher und mein Geld bleibt bei mir.
> Ich respektiere und schätze es aber sehr, dass ihr (aus welcher Motivation auch immer) die entsprechenden Teile zum Wohle des Kunden kostenlos tauschen wollt. Und der Respekt des Kunden sollte einem Hersteller mindestens genauso viel Wert sein wie seine Kohle.


Da kannst du gerne grinsen. Für dich gilt genau das Gleiche wie für den Kollegen @Schenkelklopfer. Du kannst dich gerne bei uns mal ein paar Tage in die Produktion stellen und dir ein Bild davon machen, wie so eine Stütze entsteht und was da dranhängt. Und wenn du dann mehr als ne Stunde brauchst, bis so ein Teil von dir erstmal einfach nur montiert ist, dann wirst du deine Meinung vielleicht ändern. Dein Username lässt ja fast vermuten, dass du aus dem Raum München kommst, und da können wir uns gerne mal treffen.

Viele haben immer die große Klappe im weiten anonymen Internet und keiner hat sich mir bisher persönlich gestellt, wenn ich es angeboten habe.
Natürlich bin ich als "öffentlich bekannte" Person leicht angreifbar, habe aber auch nichts zu verstecken, und ich weiß, dass jeder, der solche Sachen, wie du es getan hast, von sich gibt, keine Ahnung haben, von dem, was sie da Pöbeln. Jeder weiß oder kann herausfinden, wer ich bin. Aber der Rest versteckt sich schön hinter seinem Nutzernamen und disst und trollt incognito vor sich hin. Wenn es dann drauf ankommt, wir der Schwanz eingezogen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich mach mal einfach weiter
> 
> 
> Maximaler Wandabstand 330mm





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Meiner Wand schon, die is frisch gestrichen
> Rein rechnerisch ist doch beim 660er Lenker Schluss, also dürfte doch das Vorderrad auch noch an der Wand hängen, wenn der Lenker kippt?





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wandabstand auf 410 erhöhen, dann überleg ichs mir mal





below schrieb:


> Ok, ernstgemeintes Feedback:
> 
> Während eure Firmen-Internetseite ja noch recht seriös wirkt, macht die Seite Eures Borgen Wandhalters den Eindruck einer typischen SPAM Seite für "Schrott-Artikel".
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (28. März 2019)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Du hast Dir die Antwort eigentlich schon selbst gegeben. _Normalerweise _steht zwischen dem Hersteller (hier BikeYoke) und dem Endkunden noch ein Verkäufer. Dies kann ein Fahrradhersteller, oder auch ein (Online-)Shop sein.
> Damit reduziert sich der Supportaufwand a) im Umfang (viele Fragen werden direkt durch den Verkäufer beantwortet werden können und b) in der Vielfalt, da wenige Verkäufer einfacher zu managen sind als viele Endkunden.



Nun ja, das ist so nicht ganz richtig. In der Regel stehen mindestens zwei Stufen zwischen dem Endkunden und dem Hersteller, und das sind:
1. Der Distributeur, der in der Regel für ein ganzes Land oder ein bestimmtes Gebiet zuständig ist. Dieser bekommt die Teile direkt vom Hersteller und importiert in diese Gebiet inklusive der Abwicklung des ganzen Zoll- und Einfuhrgedönses.
2. Der Händler, der die Ware vom Importeur kauft und an den Kunden weiterverkauft.


----------



## Pa_blo (28. März 2019)

Danke für deine Mühen und das Feedback. 

Kurze zu der Seite: Die Seite ist nur eine Lading Page und wurde nur gebaut für die Tester. Hier werden nur die Amazon Gutscheine automatisch verteilt. Sonst müssten wir mit 20 Leuten hin und her schreiben um die Gutscheine zu verteilen.

Die 70% gibts nur für euch tester. Und nur über den Link auf diese (wie ich zugeben muss) wirklich hässliche Lading Page. 
Der Reguläre Preis zum Produktstart liegt bei 19,95 und soll später 24,95 EUR sein. Aktuell verkaufen wir nur über Amazon. Unser eigener Shop wird hoffentlich in 2-3 Monaten online sein.

Unsere Entwicklung ermöglicht das einstellen des Winkels an die Rahmengeometrie, damit das bike immer waagrecht hängt. Außerdem kann der Abstand für Rennrad und MTB eingestellt werden. Eine Lenker breite von 780 mm passt auch hin...mit angewinkelten Lenker aber passt.

Vielen Dank! Genau so ein Feedback ist uns wichtig.


----------



## decay (28. März 2019)

Wäre interessant wenn jemand mal @isartrails Bücher für einen Euro verkauft oder gar einfach PDFs davon verschenkt...


----------



## ForG (28. März 2019)

Schade, ich habe am Wochenende leider keine Zeit, mir diese lustigen Themen und Erstesahneschnäppchen von RCZ reinzuziehen. Mein Keller ist bereits voll mit irgendwelchen Teilen (in meinen Kartons war sogar das drin, was ich bestellt habe) und ich gehe BIKEN!

Ride (write) on!

P.S. Wieso gründet Ihr nicht eine RCZ WhatsApp-Gruppe, so dass mal wieder normale Schnäppchen gepostet werden?


----------



## Pa_blo (28. März 2019)

Aber das ist ein sehr guter Punkt. Die 330mm könnten viele verwirren. Wir müssen das anhand eines Bilde vielleicht nochmal darstellen, wie ein Rad mit einem 780mm Lenker auch aufgehängt werden kann !!


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

Pa_blo schrieb:


> Aber das ist ein sehr guter Punkt. Die 330mm könnten viele verwirren. Wir müssen das anhand eines Bilde vielleicht nochmal darstellen, wie ein Rad mit einem 780mm Lenker auch aufgehängt werden kann !!


Ja, mach mal bitte! 780 würd ja (mir) reichen


----------



## isartrails (28. März 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Wäre interessant wenn jemand mal @isartrails Bücher für einen Euro verkauft oder gar einfach PDFs davon verschenkt...


Es existieren keine Bücher von mir.
Wäre zu viel Arbeit für zu schlechte Bezahlung.


----------



## isartrails (28. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Für dich gilt genau das Gleich wie für den Kollegen ... Dein Username lässt ja fast vermuten, dass du aus dem Rau München kommst, und da können wir uns gerne mal treffen.
> Viele haben immer die große Klappe im weiten anonymen Internet ...


Du hast ne PN.


----------



## Steefan (28. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich bitte hier lediglich um Hilfe



Hatte ich bisher so nicht verstanden.



Sackmann schrieb:


> keine Ahnung haben, von dem, was sie da Pöbeln



Finde ich unangebracht, wenn man um Hilfe bittet... zumal von pöbeln nicht wirklich die Rede sein kann.



Sackmann schrieb:


> Es gilt einfach vieles zu klären



Für mich gilt: es gibt da gar nichts zu klären.



Sackmann schrieb:


> nicht sicher, ob er auch das bekommen hat, wofür er bezahlt hat.



Da hast Du ja großzügigerweise Abhilfe versprochen... Motiv liegt auf der Hand... und dann sieht das mit der Großzügigkeit schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (28. März 2019)

Hui also hier gehts um ein scheinbar sehr beliebtes Produkt - die Bikeyoke. Und der User Sackmann ist der Hersteller? 

Holla Dir Waldfee du legst aber auch ein Ton an den Tag - meine Güte. Als Hersteller sollte man vielleicht etwas sachlicher auftreten insbesondere wenn man mit seinen potentiellen Kunden diskutiert.


----------



## scylla (28. März 2019)

@Sackmann
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sich bei dem RCZ "Schnäppchen" um mehr als 1-2 Stützen gehandelt haben kann. Ich hab sowohl den französischen als auch den englischen Newsletter abonniert (manchmal kommt der französische früher) und hab vielleicht 5 Minuten nachdem der erste Newsletter angekommen ist draufgeklickt... da stand das Angebot schon auf "Ausverkauft". So viele Leute können den Bestellprozess ja nu nicht innerhalb von 5 Minuten abgeschlossen haben.
Evtl beruhigt dich das ja etwas


----------



## boblike (28. März 2019)

Hammer, was hier wieder los ist.

Es ist doch durchaus legitim, dass Sackmann das aufklären möchte und Ersatz anbietet.
Euch entsteht doch kein Schaden, ganz im Gegensatz zu ihm, dem eventuell einer entstanden ist.

Aber wie üblich hier im Forum hebt ihr das Theme wieder auf ein Niveau, da erblasst selbst Jules Verne vor Neid.

Der Annere will mit Isartrails vor die Tür und so weiter und so fort. Armes Forum, wirst beschmutz wie eine Vorstadth..e.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

wie geil, wegen EINER Stütze(oder 2 von mir aus)
Ibc live


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. März 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Als Hersteller sollte man vielleicht etwas sachlicher auftreten insbesondere wenn man mit seinen potentiellen Kunden diskutiert.


Naja... irgendwann geht einem das Forengebashe auch auf den *Sack* (no pun intended). Die Reaktion kam darauf, dass das Produkt als teuer verkaufte Billigware dargestellt wurde. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das nicht so ist und was das Thema potentielle Kunden betrifft...

Seine recht hitzige Antwort ging gegen keinen potentiellen Kunden sondern gegen jemand, der "sein Geld" bei "sich" behält und nicht solch ein Produkt kauft, für welches ein "Traumpreis" aufgerufen wird.

Der potentielle Kunde sollte sich lieber im Bikeyoke Unterforum umschauen und nicht im Schnäppchenbasherthread. Dort wird er sehen, dass die Revive eine der zuverlässigsten Stützen auf dem Markt ist. Im Forum sammeln sich ja die negativen Berichte immer stärker, weil der Kunde, der kein Problem mit dem Produkt hat, eher biken ist als hier zu schreiben.

Über die Bikeyoke liest man hier selten etwas negatives und der Service ist auch allererste Sahne. Ich für mich freue mich, dass ich die 400,- in die Hand genommen habe um die 170,- Reverb zu ersetzen. Keine Probleme seit knapp 2 Jahren und ich fahre bei jedem Wetter und jeder Temperatur. Sie ist sogar schon von einem an einen anderen Rahmen mit unterschiedlichem Rohrdurchmesser gelandet. Der Umbau war in 20min. erledigt. Welcher Hersteller kann so etwas schon anbieten?


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

Was hat der Cornelius jetz damit zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (28. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was hat der Cornelius jetz damit zu tun


Ja stimmt. Ich habe da etwas durcheinander gehauen. Dennoch gilt das was ich geschrieben habe (jetzt editiert).


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. März 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> SRAM SRAM GX Eagle B148 DUB Crankset 175 / 170mm mit 30z
> 
> https://www.wigglesport.de/sram-sram-gx-eagle-b148-dub-cranksetblack32t175mm/
> 
> *50,38€*


Tja zu früh gefreut. 
Heute kam die Kurbel an......ne GXP Kurbel und keine DUB


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. März 2019)

@Sackmann glaub/hoff zwar nicht, dass du das wirklich nicht weißt, aber so geht das:



JohSch schrieb:


> Der Schrott ist schon abgeschrieben, durch den Verkauf an RCZ gibts wenigstens noch irgendeinen Cashflow ohne viel Arbeit -> positiver Cashflow ist  und sunk costs are sunk



"draufzahlen" tut der OEM / Distributeur oder sonst wer der eben nur noch sein Lager räumen wollte und das Zeugs deswegen "verschenkt" hat.


Hab seit kurzem auch ne Revive, weil se mehr Hub als meine 140er Moveloc hat und innenverlegt ist (war vor der neuen Vecnum Nivo),  die ist auch ganz gut, die Kabelbefestigung am Hebel ist auch nicht mehr ganz so nervig wie früher - aber die Auftritte im Forum wenns mal Gegenwind gibt sind wie eh und je gewöhnungsbedürftig...derweil war das Forum hier wohl mindestens bei der Markteinführung eine wichtiger Baustein.

(Aber an die übliche Trickstuff-Comedy schmeckts dann doch nicht ganz hin.)


----------



## platt_ziege (28. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sich bei dem RCZ "Schnäppchen" um mehr als 1-2 Stützen gehandelt haben kann. Ich hab sowohl den französischen als auch den englischen Newsletter abonniert (manchmal kommt der französische früher) und hab vielleicht 5 Minuten nachdem der erste Newsletter angekommen ist draufgeklickt... da stand das Angebot schon auf "Ausverkauft". So viele Leute können den Bestellprozess ja nu nicht innerhalb von 5 Minuten abgeschlossen haben.


das hat überhaupt nichts zu sagen. da der schuppen eh alles outgesourced hat und so one man show sein wird, gehen die newsletter diletantisch wie inzwischen ja leider überall zu sehen, hoffentlich nur über mehere stunden raus (andere multis brauchen da inzwischen schon tage für, was super ist, wenn man nach ablauf ner aktion per NEWSletter informiert wird).
nachdem ich über wochen min. nen dutzend mal versucht hab nen dt lrs zu ergattern, diese aber immer ausverkauft waren, egal ob wirklich sofort nach erhalt oder halt später, ist das ding jetzt dem spam filter zugeordnet worden.
sprich, wenn du den nl erhälst, haben tausend andere ihn schon vor ein paar stunden bekommen und zugeschlagen.


----------



## Sackmann (29. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Finde ich unangebracht, wenn man um Hilfe bittet... zumal von pöbeln nicht wirklich die Rede sein kann.



Und die Kommentare meine beiden Vorredner findest du nicht unangebracht? Was ist denn das hier, wenn nicht Pöbeln oder provozieren? Dort werde ich persönlich direkt angegangen und darauf habe ich reagiert:



isartrails schrieb:


> Da fehlt definitiv ein Ironiesmiley.





Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> "Dumpingpreis" is klar.. Jede Variostütze ist einfachste Mechanik und die (hohen) Preise sind einfach nur mit einer gewissen Dreistigkeit ausgedacht. Gilt auch für die meisten anderen Komponenten, gerade im sogenannten Highend-Bereich.
> Ausgedacht oft von solchen Dünnhäuten wie dem hier:



Wenn jemand mit Argumenten Kritik übt, dann kann ich gerne auch anders reagieren. Aber für mich gilt: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft....
Ich bin eine Person wie jede andere auch. Es spielt keine Rolle, ob ich dabei auch noch Hersteller bin. Muss ich mir das gefallen lassen?



Steefan schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja großzügigerweise Abhilfe versprochen... Motiv liegt auf der Hand... und dann sieht das mit der Großzügigkeit schon wieder ganz anders aus.



Wo ist das Problem? Schade ich jemandem mit meinem Angebot? Keiner der Beteiligten hat einen Schaden, sondern im besten Falle einen jeder einen Vorteil.



Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Holla Dir Waldfee du legst aber auch ein Ton an den Tag - meine Güte. Als Hersteller sollte man vielleicht etwas sachlicher auftreten insbesondere wenn man mit seinen potentiellen Kunden diskutiert.



Siehe oben. Ich habe lediglcih auf persönliche Angriffe reagiert und das tue ich nach wie vor und habe dies schon immer getan. Das gleiche Thema wurde schon tausendmal in anderne Threads diskutiert. Ich bin  eben ein sehr direkter Mensch. Manchem passt das, manchem nicht. Ob ich Hersteller bin, oder nicht. Ich begegne jedem mit dem gebührenden Respekt, solange er dies auch tut. Ich krieche aber niemandem in den Arsch, nur um etwas zu verkaufen.
Jeder, ob Kunde oder nicht, wird von mir gleich behandelt. Ein Kunde oder ein potentieller Kunde ist ein Mensch wie jeder andere auch, deswegen hat er noch lange keinen Freischein mich etwas zu bezichtigen, mich zu beleidigen, oder zu meinen, dass er besondere Rechte hat oder auf Federn gebettet werden muss. Wer mich mit Respekt behandelt, wird mit dem gleichen Respekt behandelt, und wer normal mit mir redet, der bekommt sicherlich eine Service, den es so nicht oft gibt. Wer dies nicht tut, der braucht nicht erwarten, dass ich ihm entgegenkomme. Das hat nichts mit Arroganz zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass ich finde, dass jeder im Sinne angemessener Umgangsart mit seinen Mitmenschen umgehen sollte.



scylla schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sich bei dem RCZ "Schnäppchen" um mehr als 1-2 Stützen gehandelt haben kann. Ich hab sowohl den französischen als auch den englischen Newsletter abonniert (manchmal kommt der französische früher) und hab vielleicht 5 Minuten nachdem der erste Newsletter angekommen ist draufgeklickt... da stand das Angebot schon auf "Ausverkauft". So viele Leute können den Bestellprozess ja nu nicht innerhalb von 5 Minuten abgeschlossen haben.
> Evtl beruhigt dich das ja etwas


Das beruhigt mich nicht wirklich. Es geht mit nicht in erster Linie darum, wie viele Stützen es waren. Es geht ganz einfach ums Prinzip, und darum, dass diese Stützen nicht in den freien Handel kommen dürfen.


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> wie geil, wegen EINER Stütze(oder 2 von mir aus)
> Ibc live



Siehe oben.



JohSch schrieb:


> @Sackmann glaub/hoff zwar nicht, dass du das wirklich nicht weißt, aber so geht das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß gerade nicht, was du damit meinst, wenn du das mit der Abschreibung erwähnst. Das ist mir schon klar, wie das funktioniert. Mindestens einer in der Kette hat diese Stützen aber deutlich unter dem Wert verkauft, zu dem er sie eingekauft hat, und damit hat jemand draufgezahlt. Da hilft eine Abschreibung auch nicht. Wer das ist, ist eigentlich auch klar. RCZ wird es wohl eher nicht gewesen sein.

Bezüglich meines Gehabens im Forum: Ich weiß, dass ich mit meiner Art hin und wieder anecke. Gib mir aber bitte ein einziges Beispiel, wo ich jemanden persönlich angegangen habe, ohne, dass dieser jemand mich oder meine Firma zuvor etwas bezichtigt oder angegriffen hat. In diesem Thread war es nicht anders.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (29. März 2019)

1. Sag mal wie viele OM-Stützen schickt ihr eigentlich raus an einen Kunden und wäre, wenn die Vermutung bei dir nahe liegt, dass es sich um nicht für den Verkauf bestimmte Ware handelt, nicht der richtige Schluss, die Stützen nach dem Testen des Herstellers diese zurückzufordern?

2. Du sprichst hier wiederholt von einem Glied in der Kette, das die Stütze für dein Empfinden zu günstig verkauft hat und unterstellst in einem deiner Posts sogar, dass die Teile möglicherweise vom Laster gefallen sind, weil sie niemand so günstig ohne Verlust verkaufen kann. Mit solchen "Hirngespinsten", RCZ verkaufe Hehlerware, ohne Beweis dafür, würde ich mich tunlichst zurückhalten. Das ist rufschädigend für RCZ und du hast dafür weder einen Beweis noch ein starkes Indiz.
Weiterhin: Egal ob es sich um vertikale oder horizontale Preisbindung handelt, beides ist in Deutschland verboten und wird vom Kartellrecht nicht als Bagatelle behandelt. Ob ein Händler am Ende der Saison sich entscheidet Bauteile unter seinem EK zu verkaufen weil er sie nicht 5 mal durch einen Jahresabschluss schleifen will, da das alte Modell keiner mehr zur "vorgesehenen Preisstruktur" kauft und es so prozessual für ihn am Ende am günstigsten ist, wäre dies für mein Empfinden ein realistischeres Szenario. So könnte eine Erklärung aussehen, wie Ware dahin kommt, ohne Laster-Therorien aufstellen zu müssen. Du kannst du einem Händler nicht direkt vorschreiben, wie er seinen Preis zu wählen hat, dem er jemandem gewährt, der Restposten aufkauft. Der Händler hatte sicher nicht die Absicht beim Kauf, das Ding unter seinem EK zu verkaufen...

Ich fände eine Kalkulation schön, die nicht unterscheidet ob OM oder Kunde, sondern schlicht nach tatsächlichen Aufwänden. Dann erübrigen sich solche Auswüchse üblicherweise ganz schnell von selbst. Ein hoch auf die Mischkalkulation!


----------



## 525Rainer (29. März 2019)

Für das geld hätte ich sie mir auch geholt. Schade


----------



## kartoffelbrot (29. März 2019)

So viel Trara wegen ein paar Sattelstützen. 
Wäre schön, wenn ihr dafür einen BWL-orientierten Faden öffnen würdet.


----------



## aibeekey (29. März 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> So viel Trara wegen ein paar Sattelstützen.
> Wäre schön, wenn ihr dafür einen BWL-orientierten Faden öffnen würdet.



Ich finde es spannend.
Wäre also schön, wenn die Parteien das genau hier fortführen. Muss man weniger Threads lesen


----------



## JDEM (29. März 2019)

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...formance-elite-3-pos-gabel-2018/rp-prod183263

Günstige Gabel, super um auf die Grip2 Kartusche umzurüsten, da kommen selbst die Gebrauchtpreise im Bikemarkt nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. März 2019)

Wenn man etwas falsch verstehen will, findet man immer einen Weg


styleroyal schrieb:


> 1. Sag mal wie viele OM-Stützen schickt ihr eigentlich raus an einen Kunden und wäre, wenn die Vermutung bei dir nahe liegt, dass es sich um nicht für den Verkauf bestimmte Ware handelt, nicht der richtige Schluss, die Stützen nach dem Testen des Herstellers diese zurückzufordern?
> 
> 2. Du sprichst hier wiederholt von einem Glied in der Kette, das die Stütze für dein Empfinden zu günstig verkauft hat und unterstellst in einem deiner Posts sogar, dass die Teile möglicherweise vom Laster gefallen sind, weil sie niemand so günstig ohne Verlust verkaufen kann. Mit solchen "Hirngespinsten", RCZ verkaufe Hehlerware, ohne Beweis dafür, würde ich mich tunlichst zurückhalten. Das ist rufschädigend für RCZ und du hast dafür weder einen Beweis noch ein starkes Indiz.
> Weiterhin: Egal ob es sich um vertikale oder horizontale Preisbindung handelt, beides ist in Deutschland verboten und wird vom Kartellrecht nicht als Bagatelle behandelt. Ob ein Händler am Ende der Saison sich entscheidet Bauteile unter seinem EK zu verkaufen weil er sie nicht 5 mal durch einen Jahresabschluss schleifen will, da das alte Modell keiner mehr zur "vorgesehenen Preisstruktur" kauft und es so prozessual für ihn am Ende am günstigsten ist, wäre dies für mein Empfinden ein realistischeres Szenario. So könnte eine Erklärung aussehen, wie Ware dahin kommt, ohne Laster-Therorien aufstellen zu müssen. Du kannst du einem Händler nicht direkt vorschreiben, wie er seinen Preis zu wählen hat, dem er jemandem gewährt, der Restposten aufkauft. Der Händler hatte sicher nicht die Absicht beim Kauf, das Ding unter seinem EK zu verkaufen...
> ...


als ich gesehen habe, wer den Beitrag als Gewinner markiert hat, musste ich lachen. Beschreibt den Inhalt gut.


----------



## Flo7 (29. März 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...formance-elite-3-pos-gabel-2018/rp-prod183263
> 
> Günstige Gabel, super um auf die Grip2 Kartusche umzurüsten, da kommen selbst die Gebrauchtpreise im Bikemarkt nicht mit.




Naja, wenn du überlegst was eine Grip2 Kartusche kostet ist dann schon fast günstiger ne Grip2 Gabel zu kaufen!


----------



## JDEM (29. März 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du überlegst was eine Grip2 Kartusche kostet ist dann schon fast günstiger ne Grip2 Gabel zu kaufen!



Wo gibt es denn ne Grip2 Gabel für 775€. Die Grip2 Kartusche bekommt man im Bikemarkt regelmäßig für 280€ + Versand.


----------



## Flo7 (29. März 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn ne Grip2 Gabel für 775€. Die Grip2 Kartusche bekommt man im Bikemarkt regelmäßig für 280€ + Versand.



Meine letzte Grip2 hab ich um 650€ gekauft minimal gebraucht!

Also um 800€ bekommst mit Glück auch schon eine neue...

Lg Flo


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. März 2019)

Pa_blo schrieb:


> Genau die Klemmung und damit verbundene Winkel Einstellung ist unser Entwicklung  Morgen kommen nochmal 20 Gutscheine online. Leider können wir pro Tag nur 20 rausgeben. Und die waren jetzt doch schneller weg als gedacht.




So, heute dann direkt einen Code ergattert & bestellt! Für 6,18 werde ich das Teil mal ausprobieren - ich werde kritisch berichten da Carbonrahmen !


Zu thema RCZ & Bikeyoke - ich finde Sackmanns Erläuterung schlüssig/überzeugend und seine Einstellung auch gut - mal kein Arschkriecher unter dem herrn  und er reagiert ja auch nur wie ihm teilweise entgegengetreten wird!  Seine Interessen sind für mich auch absolut nachvollziehbar, genauso wie die der RCZ Käufer - das dort Reibungspunkte entstehen auch nachvollziehbar.


PS: Wenn ich Ecke München wohnen würde hätte ich ihn jetzt auch angegangen, weil ich mir die Planung / Herstellung der Dropper gern mal ansehen würde  - generell ist mein Laienhaftes Verständnis: 400Euronen für ein Alurohr mit ein wenig Hydraulik finde ich auch sehr hoch. Aber er argumentiert ja glaubhaft das er das auch begründen kann, bei den wahrscheinlich geringen Stückzahlen sogar nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Flo7 (29. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Tja zu früh gefreut.
> Heute kam die Kurbel an......ne GXP Kurbel und keine DUB




Schöner Mist! Bin gespannt was ich bekomme, befürchte aber ne GXp


----------



## BigJohn (29. März 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> So, heute dann direkt einen Code ergattert & bestellt! Für 6,18 werde ich das Teil mal ausprobieren - ich werde kritisch berichten da Carbonrahmen !


Schau, dass du die Rahmenschoner fixiert bekommst. Die sind einfach nur über den Stahlbügel geschoben und am Ende offen. Wenn du den Rahmen auf den Halter setzt, rutschen sie nach hinten und beim nächsten Mal kann es heftige Kratzer geben. Da Unterscheidet sich diese "Eigenentwicklung" nicht von den nahezu identischen Produkten, die seit Jahren auf dem Markt sind. Wenn man so ein Teil mal ernsthaft benutzt hätte, bevor man ein eigenes Produkt auf den Markt wirft, dann dürfte es diese Kinderkrankheit eigentlich nicht mehr geben.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. März 2019)

... ich finde


BigJohn schrieb:


> Schau, dass du die Rahmenschoner fixiert bekommst. Die sind einfach nur über den Stahlbügel geschoben und am Ende offen. Wenn du den Rahmen auf den Halter setzt, rutschen sie nach hinten und beim nächsten Mal kann es heftige Kratzer geben. Da Unterscheidet sich diese "Eigenentwicklung" nicht von den nahezu identischen Produkten, die seit Jahren auf dem Markt sind. Wenn man so ein Teil mal ernsthaft benutzt hätte, bevor man ein eigenes Produkt auf den Markt wirft, dann dürfte es diese Kinderkrankheit eigentlich nicht mehr geben.




wenn dem so ist, haue ich einfach Kabelbinder über die Enden, so mache ich das bisher ....


----------



## Pa_blo (29. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schau, dass du die Rahmenschoner fixiert bekommst. Die sind einfach nur über den Stahlbügel geschoben und am Ende offen. Wenn du den Rahmen auf den Halter setzt, rutschen sie nach hinten und beim nächsten Mal kann es heftige Kratzer geben. Da Unterscheidet sich diese "Eigenentwicklung" nicht von den nahezu identischen Produkten, die seit Jahren auf dem Markt sind. Wenn man so ein Teil mal ernsthaft benutzt hätte, bevor man ein eigenes Produkt auf den Markt wirft, dann dürfte es diese Kinderkrankheit eigentlich nicht mehr geben.




Hey, Uns ist dieser Effekt beim testen nicht aufgefallen. Eigentlich sitzen die recht fest und sollten nicht verrutschen. Werden wir gleich mal versuchen. Danke genau so ein Feedback ist wichtig.
Was unsere Halterung unterscheidet ist der variabel einstellbare Winkel für eine waagrechte Ausrichtung an der Wand und die einstellung des Wandabstands.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (29. März 2019)

Wenn man warten kann ist er beim chinesen noch günstiger


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. März 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Schöner Mist! Bin gespannt was ich bekomme, befürchte aber ne GXp


Ich hab die schon angeschrieben. Viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht 
Dann muss die Kurbel halt zurück.


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. März 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wenn man warten kann ist er beim chinesen noch günstiger
> Anhang anzeigen 843676


20% Rabatt auf den ZTTO Dropper Hebel
https://www.amazon.com/promocode/A34LXCC50X2QJ4


----------



## blubboo (29. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> 20% Rabatt auf den ZTTO Dropper Hebel
> https://www.amazon.com/promocode/A34LXCC50X2QJ4


----------



## Pa_blo (29. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja, mach mal bitte! 780 würd ja (mir) reichen



Wie versprochen das Beweisfoto: Mein Propain Rage am Wandhalter  Ein bisschen anwinkeln muss man den Lenker. Finde ich aber nicht so schlimm!


----------



## Nd-60 (29. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> 20% Rabatt auf den ZTTO Dropper Hebel
> https://www.amazon.com/promocode/A34LXCC50X2QJ4


ich habe angenommen die 20% wurden da schon abgezogen. Oder etwa nicht.?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (29. März 2019)

Kann man bei dem Lever beide Seiten klemmen oder nur die "offene"?


----------



## blubboo (29. März 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Kann man bei dem Lever beide Seiten klemmen oder nur die "offene"?


es gehen beide Seiten


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 843680


Komisch.
Ich schreibe Mr. Q mal deswegen.
Scheint als ob der Rabatt nur für Amerika gültig ist.


----------



## un..inc (29. März 2019)

Ist das Teil Matchmaker-Kompatibel?
Finde leider nix dazu oder bin Betriebsblind...


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Komisch.
> Ich schreibe Mr. Q mal deswegen.
> Scheint als ob der Rabatt nur für Amerika gültig ist.


Was n Aufstand ,wegen 4 Euro..


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. März 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Ist das Teil Matchmaker-Kompatibel?
> Finde leider nix dazu oder bin Betriebsblind...


Naja das Ding ist quasi eine Kopie des Wolftooth Hebels.
Theoretisch könntest du das Wolftooth Matchmaker Teil kaufen.
Problem ist nur das Wolftooth komplett überteuert ist.
Die wollen allen ernstes 25 Euro für das kleine Alu Teil haben.


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was n Aufstand ,wegen 4 Euro..


Das ist der Reiz der Schnäppchen Jagt


----------



## blubboo (29. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was n Aufstand ,wegen 4 Euro..


Schnäppchenjäger, hier geht's um jeden Cent


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. März 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Schöner Mist! Bin gespannt was ich bekomme, befürchte aber ne GXp


Hab gerade Antwort von Wiggle bekommen das die gar keine DUB Kurbeln auf Lager haben 
Gibt also keinen Ersatz. Ich kann nur zurück schicken


----------



## 4Helden (29. März 2019)

Hab auch grade ein Schnäppchen gemacht.

Neuer Reverse Components Global 730 Lenker,18mm Rise in Gold für 30€ inkl. Versand. Privat.
Bei UVP irgendwas um die 65-70€ ein Schnapper ;-)

Wollte eigentlich immer nen Renthal Flatbar 20mm haben, aber da konnte ich dann doch nicht nein sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. März 2019)

4Helden schrieb:


> Hab auch grade ein Schnäppchen gemacht.
> 
> Neuer Reverse Components Global 730 Lenker,18mm Rise in Gold für 30€ inkl. Versand. Privat.
> Bei UVP irgendwas um die 65-70€ ein Schnapper ;-)
> ...



Das hast du ganz ganz toll gemacht


----------



## Deleted 23985 (29. März 2019)

4Helden schrieb:


> Hab auch grade ein Schnäppchen gemacht.
> 
> Neuer Reverse Components Global 730 Lenker,18mm Rise in Gold für 30€ inkl. Versand. Privat.
> Bei UVP irgendwas um die 65-70€ ein Schnapper ;-)
> ...


----------



## 4Helden (29. März 2019)

Ehmmm,hier geht es doch um Schnäppchenjäger!!
Oder nicht!


----------



## der-gute (29. März 2019)

4Helden schrieb:


> Ehmmm,hier geht es doch um Schnäppchenjäger!!
> Oder nicht!



Hier gehts eigentlich um den Artikel, nicht über die erfolgreiche Person.

Haste trotzdem gut gemacht, fein!


----------



## 4Helden (29. März 2019)

Ah,ok
Dachte hier spricht man über Schnäppchen die es gibt oder die man evtl. gemacht hat.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2019)

Das darfst Du im Schaut was ich gekauft hab machen wenn's denn angekommen ist. Aber Vorsicht, könnte Spuren von KTWR enthalten


----------



## sorny (29. März 2019)

Arghz, hab von CRC auch die Yari in 27.5" statt 29" bekommen 
Gabs bei euch scho Feedback / Stellungnahme von CRC nachdem ihr Beweise abgeliefert habts?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. März 2019)

sorny schrieb:


> Arghz, hab von CRC auch die Yari in 27.5" statt 29" bekommen
> Gabs bei euch scho Feedback / Stellungnahme von CRC nachdem ihr Beweise abgeliefert habts?


Was willst du denn hören?
Entweder schickst du sie zurück oder du behältst die. Willst du auf Vertragserfüllung klagen?
Retourenabwicklung findest du auf deren Seite.

Ich überlege auch gerade, ob ich sie zurück schicke oder für mein Enduro als Reserve zurücklege.


----------



## duc-mo (29. März 2019)

Fünf Seiten mit ungelesenen Posts... Das Thema mit den paar Sattelstützen so aus zu schlachten ist doch lächerlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (29. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was n Aufstand ,wegen 4 Euro..


wenn ich das bei 10 Dingen sparen kann, kann ich 40 wo anders raus werfen.


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Fünf Seiten mit ungelesenen Posts... Das Thema mit den paar Sattelstützen so aus zu schlachten ist doch lächerlich...


einer*


----------



## DerohneName (29. März 2019)

[


Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Was willst du denn hören?
> Entweder schickst du sie zurück oder du behältst die. Willst du auf Vertragserfüllung klagen?
> Retourenabwicklung findest du auf deren Seite.
> 
> Ich überlege auch gerade, ob ich sie zurück schicke oder für mein Enduro als Reserve zurücklege.


Stell sie für 275€ in den Bikemarkt oder behalte sie- meine war nach paar Minuten verkauft


----------



## MichiP (29. März 2019)

CRC Schnapper.....Die Mattoc Pro 27.5+ ist eine Comp und 27.5 

Der Karton war aber mit pro und 27.5+ gelabelt

Meine geht zurück....


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2019)

MichiP schrieb:


> CRC Schnapper.....Die Mattoc Pro 27.5+ ist eine Comp und 27.5
> 
> Der Karton war aber mit pro und 27.5+ gelabelt
> 
> Meine geht zurück....


Oh Mann , geht's eigentlich noch? Was ham die geraucht da drüben


----------



## Steefan (29. März 2019)

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen - alles von Wiggle / CRC:

Yari 29 ist ne 27,5
GX DUB Kurbel ist ne GXP
Mattoc Pro Boost ist ne Comp ohne Boost

Noch was? Würde gern wissen, was ich alles NICHT bestellen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen - alles von Wiggle / CRC:
> 
> Yari 29 ist ne 27,5
> GX DUP Kurbel ist ne GXP
> ...


Vielleicht is da ja grad Gegenteilstag!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. März 2019)

hab ne shimano altus bestellt und ne XX1 Eagle Komplettgruppe erhalten 




... und dann bin ich wach geworden


----------



## imkreisdreher (29. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen - alles von Wiggle / CRC:
> 
> Yari 29 ist ne 27,5
> GX DUB Kurbel ist ne GXP
> ...


Kam da nicht statt Dämpfer ein Vorbauteil?


----------



## aibeekey (29. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen - alles von Wiggle / CRC:
> 
> Yari 29 ist ne 27,5
> GX DUB Kurbel ist ne GXP
> ...



Billiger Iridium Vorbau, wenn man einen DB Inline bestellt. Blätter Mal paar (mehr) Seiten zurück


----------



## Steefan (29. März 2019)

Au weia... in der Häufung wohl ohne Beispiel


----------



## Momocop (29. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen - alles von Wiggle / CRC:
> 
> Yari 29 ist ne 27,5
> GX DUB Kurbel ist ne GXP
> ...



Schon wirklich übel, liegt vielleicht am brexit das die dort drüben nicht mehr so richtig klarkommen
Mit der kurbel und der mattoc zusammen schon ne gute Quote bei den ~50 Frühjahrs Schnäppchen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2019)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 25% Gutschein auf alles von Sigma bei BC im Newsletter bekommen. Einlösbar bis 31.3 23:59.
> Wer also was braucht, und vielleicht nicht grad ne 10€ Lampe, der meldet sich per PN.
> Ich antworte nur dem Ersten.
> 
> Gruß


Bekommt den nicht jeder, der den NL abonniert hat? Also ich hab ihn auch, hier der Code:


----------



## flowbike (29. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen - alles von Wiggle / CRC:
> 
> Yari 29 ist ne 27,5
> GX DUB Kurbel ist ne GXP
> ...


also ich hab mir für'n Appel und'n Ei ne 29er Fox 36 geholt und es kam genau das an, was ich bestellt habe


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2019)




----------



## kreisbremser (30. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bekommt den nicht jeder, der den NL abonniert hat? Also ich hab ihn auch, hier der Code:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 843946


hab gerade mal geschaut. gibt eh nur müll. bei ali wird alles billiger angeboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (30. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> hab gerade mal geschaut. gibt eh nur müll. bei ali wird alles billiger angeboten


Die Buster Hl 2000 für dann 120 Euro würde ich sofort nehmen, wenn ich nicht schon eine hätte. Qualitativ und von der Ausstattung kommt da keine Chinafunzel dran.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. März 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die Buster Hl 2000 für dann 120 Euro würde ich sofort nehmen, wenn ich nicht schon eine hätte. Qualitativ und von der Ausstattung kommt da keine Chinafunzel dran.


dann nimmste halt 2 chinafunzeln und bist immernoch 75% billiger.
das olle cree zeug für den preis anzubieten ist schon ein witz. wer nicht basteln will zahlt eben teuer für den mittelmäßigen namen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. März 2019)

Wobei mir die Ausleuchtung der Buster vom Kollegen schon gut gefällt.
Der Akku is allerdings n Trümmer, sackschwer, daher no deal meinerseits


----------



## kreisbremser (30. März 2019)

ich hab die evo led mal für 60 ohne akku gekauft. die ist sackschwer aufm helm und sehr spottig. aber die meinungen sind schließlich wie alöcher. wertig wirken die sachen natürlich.


----------



## CrossX (30. März 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> dann nimmste halt 2 chinafunzeln und bist immernoch 75% billiger.
> das olle cree zeug für den preis anzubieten ist schon ein witz. wer nicht basteln will zahlt eben teuer für den mittelmäßigen namen.


Zwei Chinafunzel mit hochwertigem Akku und Ladegerät plus Fernbedienung Garantie und deutschem Support für 30 Euro? Zeig mal den Link bitte.


----------



## decay (30. März 2019)

@CrossX Wo kommen wir dahin, wenn wir plötzlich Äpfel mit Äpfeln vergleichen?


----------



## MichiP (30. März 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen - alles von Wiggle / CRC:
> 
> Yari 29 ist ne 27,5
> GX DUB Kurbel ist ne GXP
> ...



Mattoc ist Boost aber nicht 27.5+/29er sondern nur 27.5.....


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. März 2019)




----------



## mip86 (30. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Hab gerade Antwort von Wiggle bekommen das die gar keine DUB Kurbeln auf Lager haben
> Gibt also keinen Ersatz. Ich kann nur zurück schicken



Ich habe die 32zahn bestellt für 65 Euro und genau die beschriebene Kurbel kam auch an: DUB 148


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (30. März 2019)

Wird immer besser hier


----------



## Asko (30. März 2019)

So eine Aktion gabs doch vor ein paar Monaten schon einmal bei Wiggle.

Angebliche X01 GXP Carbon Kurbeln mit 30 und 32er Kettenblatt.

Alle die sich eine mit 30er Kettenblatt bestellt haben haben eine X1 Alu Kurbel bekommen (auf dem Karton stand aber X01)
Wen man mit 32er Blatt bestellt hat (so wie ich zum Glück  ) hat auch die richtige Carbon Kurbel bekommen. 

Keine Ahnung wo die dieses Zeug immer her haben, ist ja fast schlimmer als bei RCZ


----------



## MichiP (31. März 2019)

Wer das Warenwirtschaftssystem pflegt wäre hier wohl die entscheidende Frage 

Sieht so aus als ob die Barcodes aussen immer die der beworbenen Ware ist aber nicht der Inhalt


----------



## blubboo (31. März 2019)

Mir ist gerade etwas Eigenartiges an der Yari von CRC aufgefallen, wäre super wenn das jemand bei seiner Gabel prüfen könnte.

Ich habe die SN bei Rock Shox eingegeben und das kam dabei raus.



 

Was wurde uns da verkauft?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. März 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade etwas Eigenartiges an der Yari von CRC aufgefallen, wäre super wenn das jemand bei seiner Gabel prüfen könnte.
> 
> Ich habe die SN bei Rock Shox eingegeben und das kam dabei raus.
> 
> ...


Ein Yari 29+ für 27,5er Laufräder.


----------



## blubboo (31. März 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ein Yari 29+ für 27,5er Laufräder.


Spaß verstehe ich bei der Sache langsam nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (31. März 2019)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> Ich habe die 32zahn bestellt für 65 Euro und genau die beschriebene Kurbel kam auch an: DUB 148




So meine ist eine 170mm 30Z KEIN DUB!


----------



## Tobi29NRW (31. März 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> So meine ist eine 170mm 30Z KEIN DUB!


Bei mir leider auch.


----------



## sammy12300 (31. März 2019)

Genau die habe ich auch bekommen mit der Endnummer 58.
Also 27,5 sollte schonmal reinpassen
Verstehen tu ich das aber auch nicht


----------



## sorny (31. März 2019)

Kann mir vorstellen dass das die Reste des Yari Bestands für das SantaCruz Nomad 2017 R-Build waren. 
Decals passen auf jeden Fall.
Garantiezeit vo 2 Jahren vorbei, ab aufn AfterMarket damit


----------



## JDEM (1. April 2019)

sorny schrieb:


> Kann mir vorstellen dass das die Reste des Yari Bestands für das SantaCruz Nomad 2017 R-Build waren.
> Decals passen auf jeden Fall.
> Garantiezeit vo 2 Jahren vorbei, ab aufn AfterMarket damit



Garantie gilt immer ab Verkaufsdatum!


----------



## kartoffelbrot (1. April 2019)

Einen Helm-Sale weiß niemand zufällig? Meiner hat seinen Job erfüllt ...


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. April 2019)

interloper schrieb:


> 36er Performance Elite 29", 150mm, 15x110, 480 Taler
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...formance-elite-3-pos-gabel-2018/rp-prod183263



Ob sie auch so ankommt, wenn man sie bestellt


----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. April 2019)

.... wie ist das eigentlich mit der hin & her schickerei, falls GB jetzt im April aus der EU geworfen wird?


----------



## Schibbl (1. April 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Einen Helm-Sale weiß niemand zufällig? Meiner hat seinen Job erfüllt ...


Was brauchst du denn? Fullface oder Halbschale? Der letzte Helm der mir das Leben rettete hat sich direkt einen Neukauf verdient. Da habe ich nicht lange gezögert und einen anderen oder preisgünstigeren gekauft. Wenn du etwas günstiges suchst, dann gibt es noch immer bei Berg-ab einiges.
Fullface: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=142_143&page=1&sort=3a
Enduro: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=142_144&page=1&sort=3a

Wenn der Helm hin ist, dann hat man meist noch ein paar andere Verletzungen. Gute Besserung.


----------



## ilfer (1. April 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade etwas Eigenartiges an der Yari von CRC aufgefallen, wäre super wenn das jemand bei seiner Gabel prüfen könnte.
> 
> Ich habe die SN bei Rock Shox eingegeben und das kam dabei raus.
> 
> ...


Sehr komisch! Ich messe heute abend mal meine Yari 29/27,5+ und vergleiche die Maße mit meiner Yari "27,5" von CRC. Werde berichten.
Vielleicht ist nur der falsche Aufkleber drauf?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momocop (1. April 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Sehr komisch! Ich messe heute abend mal meine Yari 29/27,5+ und vergleiche die Maße mit meiner Yari "27,5" von CRC. Werde berichten.
> Vielleicht ist nur der falsche Aufkleber drauf?!



Hab ich auch gedacht, allerdings steht auf der RockShox Seite ja oben 29/27+ und unten in den Specs steht ja dann 27.5...


----------



## kartoffelbrot (1. April 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Halbschale


Danke! Hab mir mal den hier bestellt.



Schibbl schrieb:


> Wenn der Helm hin ist, dann hat man meist noch ein paar andere Verletzungen. Gute Besserung.



Danke! ("schwere" Gehirnerschütterung, Daumenfrakturen, LRS hat 'ne Speiche eingebüßt)


----------



## blubboo (1. April 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Sehr komisch! Ich messe heute abend mal meine Yari 29/27,5+ und vergleiche die Maße mit meiner Yari "27,5" von CRC. Werde berichten.
> Vielleicht ist nur der falsche Aufkleber drauf?!





Momocop schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gedacht, allerdings steht auf der RockShox Seite ja oben 29/27+ und unten in den Specs steht ja dann 27.5...



Oben Steht nur 29+, 29/27,5+ wäre dann wieder etwas anderes.
Das mit dem falschen Aufkleber hatte ich auch gedacht.

Ich habe dann mal zwei Laufräder in die Gabel gebaut.
27,5x2,8" hat mit ca 1cm Luft gepasst, 29x2,4" hatte nur noch wenige Millimeter Luft zur Gabelbrücke.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. April 2019)

dann wird sie wohl für 27,5 ausgelegt sein ... ein wenige mm sind zu wenig


----------



## ilfer (1. April 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Oben Steht nur 29+, 29/27,5+ wäre dann wieder etwas anderes.
> Das mit dem falschen Aufkleber hatte ich auch gedacht.
> Ich habe dann mal zwei Laufräder in die Gabel gebaut.
> 27,5x2,8" hat mit ca 1cm Luft gepasst, 29x2,4" hatte nur noch wenige Millimeter Luft zur Gabelbrücke.


Ah danke! Dann spar ich mir das Ausmessen


----------



## un..inc (1. April 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Danke! Hab mir mal den hier bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke! ("schwere" Gehirnerschütterung, Daumenfrakturen, LRS hat 'ne Speiche eingebüßt)



Krass, der ist ja fast geschenkt...
Den werde ich mir auch mal gönnen...

Gute Besserung btw!


----------



## MichiP (1. April 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> .... wie ist das eigentlich mit der hin & her schickerei, falls GB jetzt im April aus der EU geworfen wird?




Zurück ging an ein Deutsches Zentrallager.....von daher kein Problem....


----------



## wildernesstrail (1. April 2019)

Besser die Finger weg lassen, sehr unseriöser Laden:
Ich habe die Manitou Mattoc Pro 27,5+ bestellt und eine Manitou Mattoc Comp 27,5 erhalten, die in einer Packung steckte, die mit Manitou Mattoc Pro 27,5+ beschriftet war. Ich habe Fotos geschickt und hatte eine hin und her email Kommunikation mit einem absolut inkompetenten Mitarbeiter, der nur Mattoc verstand und angeblich nach Rücksprache mit dem technischen Support meinte, ich hätte die richtige Gabel erhalten. Telefonisch ist der Saftladen nicht zu erreichen. Da ist meiner Meinung nach die Grenze zum Betrug schon überschritten.





StefanLaile schrieb:


> *Manitou Mattoc Pro Forks BOOST*
> 
> *27,5"+ / 29" 120 mm*
> 
> ...


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2019)

MichiP schrieb:


> CRC Schnapper.....Die Mattoc Pro 27.5+ ist eine Comp und 27.5
> 
> Der Karton war aber mit pro und 27.5+ gelabelt
> 
> Meine geht zurück....



Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Woran erkennt man die Pro gegenüber der Comp?
Klar, auf den gelben Decals steht nichts von "Pro", aber ist das eindeutig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (1. April 2019)

Bitte bei der  Brexit Krisenberatung nachfragen


hw_doc schrieb:


> Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Woran erkennt man die Pro gegenüber der Comp?
> Klar, auf den gelben Decals steht nichts von "Pro", aber ist das eindeutig?


Siehst du schon an den Verstellhebeln für die Druckstufen


----------



## MichiP (1. April 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Woran erkennt man die Pro gegenüber der Comp?
> Klar, auf den gelben Decals steht nichts von "Pro", aber ist das eindeutig?





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bitte bei der  Brexit Krisenberatung nachfragen
> 
> Siehst du schon an den Verstellhebeln für die Druckstufen




so siehts aus...


----------



## wenners (1. April 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Danke! Hab mir mal den hier bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke! ("schwere" Gehirnerschütterung, Daumenfrakturen, LRS hat 'ne Speiche eingebüßt)



....hier stand Blödsinn....

Btw gute Besserung


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Danke! Hab mir mal den hier bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke! ("schwere" Gehirnerschütterung, Daumenfrakturen, LRS hat 'ne Speiche eingebüßt)


Ich hätte dir den IXS empfohlen. Den habe ich mir die Tage bestellt.


----------



## ONE78 (1. April 2019)

falls jemand doch zufällig ne 29+ yari erwischt, ich würde ihm die abnehmen1


----------



## kartoffelbrot (2. April 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich hätte dir den IXS empfohlen. Den habe ich mir die Tage bestellt.



Wie du weißt, hatte ich den ja. Ich probiere aber gerne Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (2. April 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Wie du weißt, hatte ich den ja. Ich probiere aber gerne Neues.


Lol... Ja, mit Namen merken ist's bei mir nicht so.  So viel wie ich hier schreibe/lese... Vielleicht sollte ich mal kürzer treten.


----------



## Korner (2. April 2019)

Britney83 schrieb:


> *Ducati TTEvo*
> 2.999,00 € (anstelle von 4.300,00 € )
> 
> https://www.bianchistore.de/de/ducati-ttevo



hätte ich grad 3000 Geld über würd ichs  mir kaufen und einfach Ins Büro stellen


----------



## blubboo (2. April 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> hätte ich grad 3000 Geld über würd ichs  mir kaufen und einfach Ins Büro stellen


Auch wenn ich Ducati noch so mag, aber schön ist das nicht. Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Korner (2. April 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Ducati noch so mag, aber schön ist das nicht. Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.



Man kauft auch keine Ducati weil sie einem gefällt


----------



## isartrails (2. April 2019)

Wenn Ducati, dann ne richtige bitte.


----------



## famagoer (2. April 2019)

Meine Rede! 

Rot wäre die aus dem Angebot zwar auch, aber es steht halt einfach nicht "1098" oder "Panigale" drauf...


----------



## AltaSack (2. April 2019)

Mercedes, BMW, KTM tbc. "bauen" auch Fahrräder.
Wer es braucht... 
Das P/L beim Ducati eMTB Angebot stimmt jedenfalls.

Anders herum wird es übrigens schon schwieriger


----------



## toastet (2. April 2019)

Naja, hängt schon viel Schrott an dem Rad, viele Deore Kram, miese Bremsen, im Angebot dann so gerade ok, Neupreis ne Frechheit. Im Zweifel lieber nen schöner ausgestattetes Radon, im Ausverkauf eher für weniger zu haben, roter Lack drauf, Ducati Aufkleber, fertig. Ist dann genau so viel Ducati wie das Teil hier, nur mit viel besseren Anbauteilen und gescheiten Bremsen, Kinematik usw. passt eh, da häufig Testsieger.

Ne Ducati kauft man doch eh nicht zum fahren, sondern eher zum anschauen, allein weil das Teil ja andauernd streikt. Ist halt auch nur n Alfa oder Ferrari, alles nett anzusehen und wenn es fährt gibts ordentlich Gänsepelle. Ist halt aber nicht immer der Fall.


----------



## kreisbremser (3. April 2019)

hier entlang bitte, https://www.emtb-news.de/news/


----------



## isartrails (3. April 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> hier entlang bitte, https://www.emtb-news.de/news/


Da war ich grad. Da wird Anti-Aging-Creme "Made in Germany" beworben.
Bin sofort wieder weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (3. April 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Da war ich grad. Da wird Anti-Aging-Creme "Made in Germany" beworben.
> Bin sofort wieder weg.


bist du des wahnsinns?
dieses e mit bindestrich ist hochansteckend. allerdings hätte ein link zu anti-aging sicher auch gepasst


----------



## Korner (3. April 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> bist du des wahnsinns?
> dieses e mit bindestrich ist hochansteckend. allerdings hätte ein link zu anti-aging sicher auch gepasst



E-Bike  ... anti-aging 

Zufall ?


----------



## flowbike (3. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ob sie auch so ankommt, wenn man sie bestellt


hatte ich ja hier schon geschrieben, bestellt und auch so angekommen.
Du hattest den post übrigens als hilfreich bewertet


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. April 2019)

flowbike schrieb:


> hatte ich ja hier schon geschrieben, bestellt und auch so angekommen.
> Du hattest den post übrigens als hilfreich bewertet


Ja eben, wegen dem Appel und dem Ei


----------



## rms69 (5. April 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> *Bis zu 50% Rabatt *auf hochwertige SPECIALIZED Bikes bei hibike.de!
> Da sind etliche 2018er S-Works-Modelle und Experts dabei.


Verflixt! Nein, Nein, Nein, ich brauch kein neues Enduro!!! 
Bitte liefert mir einen Grund *nicht* auf Bestellen zu klicken


----------



## ilfer (5. April 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> Verflixt! Nein, Nein, Nein, ich brauch kein neues Enduro!!!
> Bitte liefert mir einen Grund *nicht* auf Bestellen zu klicken


KAUF ES, VERDAMMT NOCH MAL!


----------



## kartoffelbrot (5. April 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> Verflixt! Nein, Nein, Nein, ich brauch kein neues Enduro!!!
> Bitte liefert mir einen Grund *nicht* auf Bestellen zu klicken


Achtung, ist nur ein 2018er! Unfahrbarst!


----------



## isartrails (5. April 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> Bitte liefert mir einen Grund *nicht* auf Bestellen zu klicken


SPECIALIZED. Reicht das?


----------



## Flo7 (5. April 2019)

SilIy schrieb:


> Tire Inserts mit Valves bei Planet  X für knapp 15 Pfund.
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WSBAR...274034281&mc_cid=596f93b777&mc_eid=9a24d3a857






 Cooler preis aber die Versandkosten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (5. April 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 846515 Cooler preis aber die Versandkosten??


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> *Carbonkurbel *zum fairen Kurs:
> *SRAM X1 Eagle GXP Boost Crankset*
> 
> *83,98 €*
> ...



nur, dass die kurbelarme aus aluminium sind.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. April 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> nur, dass die kurbelarme aus aluminium sind.


na ja, immer noch besser als knetmasse


----------



## Korner (6. April 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hahahahaha hahahahahahaha hahahahahahaha das ist so ein dermaßen unglaublich dummer Shop hahahaha. Danke für die Info! Hatte die Kurbel eine Abriebstelle am Kurbel Arm? Wenn ja, war es die, die sie mir geschickt haben. In einer großen tollen Schachtel, ohne jegliche Luftpolsterfolie oder so, dass sie schön drin herum purzelt. Am Aufkleber stand X01.
> 
> Kommende Woche gibt es dann wohl teure Vorbauten bzw günstige Dämpfer, die Vorbauten sind. Wetten?



bin gespannt wann deine These aufgeht


----------



## Deleted 346340 (6. April 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Nur als info
> 
> die x1 ist keine carbonkurbel sondern eine alukurbel
> siehe auch das bild



Auf dem Bild dachte ich das auch. Bei CRC gab es Bewertungen zu der Kurbel, dass sie aus Carbon sei.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sram-x1-eagle-gxp-boost-crankset-2017/rp-prod185297

Ich werde berichten, meine letzten Betsellungen gingen alle zurück weil alle Schnapper nicht das waren wie angeboten :-(


----------



## blubboo (6. April 2019)

Die Fox 36 Performance Elite 29 wurde korrekt von CRC geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (6. April 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Die Fox 36 Performance Elite 29 wurde korrekt von CRC geliefert.


EINE Gabel wurde wie bestellt geliefert.
Ich bin überzeugt!
Die x1 Carbonkurbel ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir

Nicht!


----------



## Korner (6. April 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild dachte ich das auch. Bei CRC gab es Bewertungen zu der Kurbel, dass sie aus Carbon sei.
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sram-x1-eagle-gxp-boost-crankset-2017/rp-prod185297
> 
> Ich werde berichten, meine letzten Betsellungen gingen alle zurück weil alle Schnapper nicht das waren wie angeboten :-(



Naja die Kurbel wird aber im TITEL nicht explicit als CARBON Kurbel geführt. Im text steht zwar beschrieben das sie Carbon sei. 
Auf Bike-Diskount zb. und bei anderen Händlern schon.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (6. April 2019)

Nach dem Bild bei CRC würde ich sagen das ist ne X1 1400 und somit aus alu. Bei Bike Discount sind die X1 1400 Alu und die X1 Carbon zu sehen. Da kann man gut vergleichen


----------



## Korner (7. April 2019)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Nach dem Bild bei CRC würde ich sagen das ist ne X1 1400 und somit aus alu. Bei Bike Discount sind die X1 1400 Alu und die X1 Carbon zu sehen. Da kann man gut vergleichen



Hab ich genauso gemacht ^^


----------



## blubboo (7. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> EINE Gabel wurde wie bestellt geliefert.
> Ich bin überzeugt!
> Die x1 Carbonkurbel ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir
> 
> Nicht!


Überzeugen wollte ich damit keinen, ich hab ja selber noch eine 27,5 Zoll Yari hier stehen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. April 2019)

Jemand die 
SRAM X01 GXP X Sync Kurbelgarnitur (11-fach)
Bei Wiggle bestellt?

Hab zwar eine X1 DUB Carbon (OEM Ware) bestellt, da man aber nichts im Internet findet ist die Frage ob die XO1 nicht doch leichter ist


----------



## SilIy (7. April 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 846515 Cooler preis aber die Versandkosten??



Das habe ich zum Zeitpunkt, ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht gesehen. Ich bin von 8 oder 9 Pfund ausgegangen, was immer noch relativ günstig gewesen wäre. Als ich letztens bei denen ein Vittoria Reifensatz bestellt habe, habe ich eben diese 8 oder 9 Pfund gezahlt. Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, wo die abartigen Versandkosten herkommen. Fahren die das mittlerweile persönlich aus, oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen .


----------



## slowbeat (7. April 2019)

SilIy schrieb:


> Das habe ich zum Zeitpunkt, ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht gesehen. Ich bin von 8 oder 9 Pfund ausgegangen, was immer noch relativ günstig gewesen wäre. Als ich letztens bei denen ein Vittoria Reifensatz bestellt habe, habe ich eben diese 8 oder 9 Pfund gezahlt. Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, wo die abartigen Versandkosten herkommen. Fahren die das mittlerweile persönlich aus, oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen .


Wenn das Paket groß ist kostet es halt beim Versand auch viel Geld.
Sind aber nur 18€


----------



## kartoffelbrot (7. April 2019)

emse33 schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Bronson CC Rahmen 2019 + Lyrik oder Fox Federgabel 3499€
> https://www.komking.de/geb/Bronson_fork



Pickelfreie Gesichter purzeln offensichtlich sowas von aus der Bronson-Zielgruppe ...


----------



## toastet (7. April 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Pickelfreie Gesichter purzeln offensichtlich sowas von aus der Bronson-Zielgruppe ...



Weil der Bryceland ja auch so jung ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilIy (7. April 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wenn das Paket groß ist kostet es halt beim Versand auch viel Geld.
> Sind aber nur 18€
> Anhang anzeigen 847262



Aber es ist trotzdem nicht größer und schwerer als zwei Faltreifen, für die ich nicht einmal die Hälfte an Versand zahlen müsste, die wohlgemerkt auch in einer überdimensionierten Box angekommen sind. Daher doch mein Unverständnis.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (7. April 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Weil der Bryceland ja auch so jung ist?


Keine Ahnung, aber die Machart des Videos zielt mMn auf Pickelbacken ab.


----------



## slowbeat (7. April 2019)

SilIy schrieb:


> Aber es ist trotzdem nicht größer und schwerer als zwei Faltreifen, für die ich nicht einmal die Hälfte an Versand zahlen müsste, die wohlgemerkt auch in einer überdimensionierten Box angekommen sind. Daher doch mein Unverständnis.


Zeig doch mal, wie du zwei Nudeln auf das Format von zwei Faltreifen bringst und wie die nach einer Woche aussehen


----------



## Aldar (7. April 2019)

Deutschland ist nicht Austria und vielleicht haben die das mit Australia verwechselt


----------



## Flo7 (7. April 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Deutschland ist nicht Austria und vielleicht haben die das mit Australia verwechselt




Nein haben sie nicht verwechselt, denn nach Australia ist es noch treurer... Da dürften sie fast eine eigene Maschine mieten! unglaublich was die verlangen!!


----------



## Aldar (7. April 2019)

Das mit Australien war ein Witz... Wollte bloß darauf hinweisen dass da in zwei unterschiedliche lander feltgelie wird.


----------



## ilfer (8. April 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Jemand die
> SRAM X01 GXP X Sync Kurbelgarnitur (11-fach)
> Bei Wiggle bestellt?
> Hab zwar eine X1 DUB Carbon (OEM Ware) bestellt, da man aber nichts im Internet findet ist die Frage ob die XO1 nicht doch leichter ist


Die DUB Kurbel ist sicherlich einiges leichter als die GXP!


----------



## sp00n82 (8. April 2019)

damonsta schrieb:


> Es kommen erst 4,7% Zoll drauf und dann noch 19% Steuern. Bitte keine Halbwahrheiten hier drin posten.


Vordergründig richtig, die Berechnungsgrundlage lautet ja:

```
( ( Warenwert + Versandkosten ) * Zoll ) * Einfuhrumsatzsteuer = Gesamtkosten
```
 (Quelle)

Aber jetzt viel Spaß beim Nachrechnen, um wieviel Prozent sich der Gesamtwert erhöht, wenn du den Zoll vor oder nach der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ansetzt. 


// Edit
Und schwupps, da hat ein Moderator durchgewischt.


----------



## Tony- (10. April 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Min. 3 günstige *RockShox Pike RC 27,5“ Solo Air 150 Tapered Boost* bei bike-discount (teilweise günstiger als gebraucht im Bikemarkt), aber mit gekürzten Schäften:
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...,5-solo-air-150-tapered-gekuerzt-boost-871608


Hat schon irgend´n Affe aufgekauft und teuer ins Bikemarkt gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (10. April 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hat schon irgend´n Affe aufgekauft und teuer ins Bikemarkt gestellt



Keine Sorge, ... falls Du die heute eingestellten Pikes meinst:
1) Die angebotenen Gabeln sind (Stand 16:31h) bei BD noch zu haben.
2) Der Anbieter kauft erst, wenn es einen Käufer gibt. Das schließe ich aus einer weiteren (eben gelöschten) Anzeige, in welcher Yetis "noch in allen Größen" zu haben waren.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. April 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ... falls Du die heute eingestellten Pikes meinst:
> 1) Die angebotenen Gabeln sind (Stand 16:31h) bei BD noch zu haben.
> 2) Der Anbieter kauft erst, wenn es einen Käufer gibt. Das schließe ich aus einer weiteren (eben gelöschten) Anzeige, in welcher Yetis "noch in allen Größen" zu haben waren.


https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...e-rc-27-5-solo-air-150-tapered-boost:rolleyes:


----------



## platt_ziege (10. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...e-rc-27-5-solo-air-150-tapered-boost:rolleyes:





> Neu, aus Neurad ausgebaut, inkl. Rechnung für die Gabel.


  
na ja, bei der zielgruppe zieht ja bekanntlich eh so gut wie alles....


----------



## urban_overload (10. April 2019)

Duslin schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es bei Aldi Süd neben diversem Krimskrams fürs Bike einen Montageständer für schlappe 25,99€
> 
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot.../p/bikemate-fahrrad-montagestaender-11042019/





freetourer schrieb:


> Geil - endlich gibt's wieder einen günstigen Montageständer.
> 
> Taugt der denn was?



Ich hab das Teil seit ca. 3 Jahren oder so. Fürs gelegentliche Schrauben okay, wenn man's aber bisserl ernsthafter angeht so wie ich nun seit ca. 1, 2 Jahren, wird das Teil schnell mühsam... ich werd' mir in absehbarer Zeit den Contec Rocksteady oder, wenn ich über ein Schnäppchen stolpere, einen Parktool oder Feedback Sports holen.


----------



## boblike (10. April 2019)

Duslin schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es bei Aldi Süd neben diversem Krimskrams fürs Bike einen Montageständer für schlappe 25,99€
> 
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot.../p/bikemate-fahrrad-montagestaender-11042019/



Oder doch lieber den von Lidl?


----------



## Ghoste (10. April 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Ich hab das Teil seit ca. 3 Jahren oder so. Fürs gelegentliche Schrauben okay, wenn man's aber bisserl ernsthafter angeht so wie ich nun seit ca. 1, 2 Jahren, wird das Teil schnell mühsam... ich werd' mir in absehbarer Zeit den Contec Rocksteady oder, wenn ich über ein Schnäppchen stolpere, einen Parktool oder Feedback Sports holen.



Den neuen PCS 10.2 https://www.mydealz.de/deals/park-tool-pcs-102-montagestander-neue-version-des-pcs-10-1357867
Hab ich mir zum Geburtstag gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (10. April 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Ich hab das Teil seit ca. 3 Jahren oder so. Fürs gelegentliche Schrauben okay, wenn man's aber bisserl ernsthafter angeht so wie ich nun seit ca. 1, 2 Jahren, wird das Teil schnell mühsam... ich werd' mir in absehbarer Zeit den Contec Rocksteady oder, wenn ich über ein Schnäppchen stolpere, einen Parktool oder Feedback Sports holen.



der contec scheint baugleich zum red,
https://www.redcycling.de/produkt/red-cycling-products-pro-montagestaender-zweibeinig/

den verwende ich seit einigen jahren. is ok, aber wenn man was fester anziehn will muss man doch wieder aufpassen.
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine lösung mit wandbefestigung mehr kann.
vermutlich wird aldi/lidl sich nicht all zu sehr von contec und red unterscheiden. bis auf die tatsache, dass man mit einem zweibein in engen kellern etwas mehr platz hat.
die als zubehör erhältliche ablage ist zwar klappbar, muss aber immer erst mit der zweiten schraube/mutter fixiert werden.

der recht hochpreisige parc tool scheint auch nicht mehr zu können. vielleicht ist er wertiger verarbeitet.

edit:

radon vertreibt den ebenfalls,
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-r100-reparaturstaender-black-edition-579405


----------



## bobons (10. April 2019)

https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1252341230473990/Perfektes-Popcorn-suess.html


----------



## freetourer (10. April 2019)

Ist denn wohl der Aldi Montageständer oder der von Penny besser?

Oder doch der von Lidl?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (10. April 2019)

Nimm einfach alle. Dann machst nen ausführlichen Test und berichtest drüber


----------



## sp00n82 (11. April 2019)

Jetzt mal was tatsächlich einigermaßen sinnvolles: den Standfuß vom Lidl-Ständer fand ich tatsächlich besser als den des ParkTool PCS 10 (nicht 10.2). Durch die vier Beine konnte der praktisch nicht umkippen und passte auch besser in meine Fahrradecke. Die Werkzeugablage war da auch dabei, die konnte ich aber an den ParkTool dranwürgen. Ist jetzt halt etwas schief, geht aber noch.
Dafür ist die Klemmung des ParkTool um *Welten* besser. Viel stabiler und auch besser einzustellen. Das Plastikgedöns vom Lidl ist mir nach ein paar Jahren eingerissen und ich hatte da Angst, dass es mir irgendwann komplett auseinanderbricht, während das Bike drin hängt. Das war dann auch der Grund für einen Neukauf bei mir.
Wobei der Normalpreis schon arg grenzwertig ist, dafür hätte ich ihn mir nicht gekauft. Mit dem Supermegasonderdeal plus zwei Gutscheinen für dann 100 Euro Anfang des Jahres bei Rose ist er aber gut.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (11. April 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> nur, dass die kurbelarme aus aluminium sind.



Nö.
War doch klar beschrieben. Da stand in der Beschreibung:
Material: Carbon
Und meine drei Kurbeln sind auch alle Carbon. Die vierte vom Kumpel auch.
Das sind die OEM Carbon Kurbeln, die oft an Treks, Santas und Devincis sind.
https://forums.mtbr.com/sram/new-sram-x1-carbon-crank-1016464.html

Meine hatten alle 560-565gr incl. 32T Kettenblatt.
Kann man nicht meckern für 73€ (mit dem 10€ Gutschein). 
Kein Wunder, dass die jetzt schon alle weg sind.


----------



## Ghoste (11. April 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Den neuen PCS 10.2 https://www.mydealz.de/deals/park-tool-pcs-102-montagestander-neue-version-des-pcs-10-1357867
> Hab ich mir zum Geburtstag gegönnt


Heute noch günstiger. Gibts gerade für 185€!


----------



## Deleted 346340 (11. April 2019)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Nö.
> War doch klar beschrieben. Da stand in der Beschreibung:
> Material: Carbon
> Und meine drei Kurbeln sind auch alle Carbon. Die vierte vom Kumpel auch.
> ...



Bei mir ging der Gutschein nicht :-( Ist angekommen. Ist aus Carbon, wiegt 500 g ohne Kettenblatt. Werde eins aus Stahl montieren .


----------



## RollingRuf (12. April 2019)

Hat jemand die GX Eagle 175 mm GXP noch nicht zurück geschickt und will gegen eine DUB tauschen?


----------



## slowbeat (13. April 2019)

hempblend schrieb:


> ignore me


no


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (13. April 2019)

Auweh schrieb:


> Das Schnäppchen ist etwas off topic...
> 
> Garmin Fenix 5 plus um 399€.
> 
> https://www.sportler.com/de/p/garmin-fenix-5-gps-multisportuhr-smartwatch-10662624?filterFarbe=Silver/Black&ff_e=true&ff_p=1&ff_q=garmin+fenix+5+plus



Ist sicher ein tolles Ding. Dennoch ein Wahnsinnsgeld für ein Produkt, das in 2-3 Jahren technisch überholt ist und im schlimmsten Fall dann in 3-4 Jahren "nicht mehr unterstützt" wird durch Updates usw.


----------



## AltaSack (13. April 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Ist sicher ein tolles Ding. ....



Ich persönlich sehe ich in Deinen beiden Kritikpunkten nicht einmal Problem. Solche Probs hätte ja jedes Handy z.B. auch.

Bei der Fenix dachte ich mir: Echt schick und kann viel - könnte etwas mit uns werden...
Es waren vor allem unverständliche GPS-Ungenauigkeiten welche meine Begierde heftig abgekühlt haben. Selbst nach Jahren haben es die Brüder nicht geschafft da mal einen iwi "besseren" Baustein einzubauen.
Völlig unverständlich zumal es allenfalls um wenige € gehen dürfte - wenn überhaupt.

Ein rundum gelungenes Smart-Uhr-Dingens sehe ich bis heute leider nirgendwo. Was umso erstaunlicher ist wenn man sieht was man bereits unter 40-50€ in dem Bereich findet


----------



## hardtails (13. April 2019)

AltaSack schrieb:


> n...
> Es waren vor allem unverständliche GPS-Ungenauigkeiten welche meine Begierde heftig abgekühlt haben. Selbst nach Jahren haben es die Brüder nicht geschafft da mal einen iwi "besseren" Baustein einzubauen.


garmin halt


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. April 2019)

sorny schrieb:


> Nachdem die Charger 2.1 Dämpferkartusche vor ein paar Tagen vorgestellt wurde, werden jetzt die "alten" Charger 2.0 Kartuschen abverkauft.
> Wer also seine Yari, Boxxer, Pike usw upgraden möchte, einfach mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen stöbern
> 
> Ein Bespiel: RockShox Lyrik/Yari Charger 2 RCT3 Upgrade Kit für 169€
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/rockshox-lyrik-yari-charger-2-rct3-upgrade-kit-739771


Dumme Frage: Passt die auch in eine A1 von 11.2016? Schätze schon, aber mit dem schätzen ist es manchmal so eine Sache.


----------



## rebirth (14. April 2019)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe ich in Deinen beiden Kritikpunkten nicht einmal Problem. Solche Probs hätte ja jedes Handy z.B. auch.
> 
> Bei der Fenix dachte ich mir: Echt schick und kann viel - könnte etwas mit uns werden...
> Es waren vor allem unverständliche GPS-Ungenauigkeiten welche meine Begierde heftig abgekühlt haben. Selbst nach Jahren haben es die Brüder nicht geschafft da mal einen iwi "besseren" Baustein einzubauen.
> ...



Hm, schau dir die Ticwatch pro an.

https://gpsradler.de/test-technik/ticwatch-pro-test/#ticwatch-pro-kaufen-8211-ja-oder-nein
Verstehe bis heute nicht für was eine Garmin uhr gut sein soll.


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. April 2019)

sorny schrieb:


> Nachdem die Charger 2.1 Dämpferkartusche vor ein paar Tagen vorgestellt wurde, werden jetzt die "alten" Charger 2.0 Kartuschen abverkauft.
> Wer also seine Yari, Boxxer, Pike usw upgraden möchte, einfach mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen stöbern
> 
> Ein Bespiel: RockShox Lyrik/Yari Charger 2 RCT3 Upgrade Kit für 169€
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/rockshox-lyrik-yari-charger-2-rct3-upgrade-kit-739771


Die Frage ist ob der "alte" 2.0 RCT3 besser ist als zu Beispiel ein MST Charger, oder ein MRC FAST 3-Way Charger.
Ich hab die 2018er Lyric RC Debonair und würde gerne was haben wollen was gegen kleine Schläge/Bodenwellen, sprich Thema ermüden besonders gut ist.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Kits?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob der "alte" 2.0 RCT3 besser ist als zu Beispiel ein MST Charger, oder ein MRC FAST 3-Way Charger.
> Ich hab die 2018er Lyric RC Debonair und würde gerne was haben wollen was gegen kleine Schläge/Bodenwellen, sprich Thema ermüden besonders gut ist.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Kits?


Versuche es mal mit einer Mischung 60/40 2.5wt/5wt Putoline HPX*, hab ich grad getestet und endlich kann ich die LSC drei Klicks zudrehen ohne dass es mir den Lenker aus der Hand schlägt bei 5°C plus. Kann die LSC auch ganz zudrehen, was Sinn macht, da dann erst die HSC zu arbeiten beginnt bei dieser dämlichen Dämpfung. 
Bin mal gespannt wie sich das auf den mittleren Hub auf ernsthaften Trails auswirkt, in Finale war die Gabel nämlich eine Katastrophe. Aber andere fahren da schneller wie ich und haben nur eine YariRC . Machen wohl mehr Hanteltraining.

Laut mtbr.com Profis (Push, Shockworks etc) ist die 2.1 auch nicht spürbar besser. Auch die alte RCT3 nicht. Auch die RC2 nicht. Alle haben im Prinzip das Problem, im mittleren Hub zu harsch zu sein.

*natürlich sollte sich die Viskosität des Öls auf eine ordentliche Dämpfung mit Shims überhaupt nicht auswirken. Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## AltaSack (14. April 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hm, schau dir die Ticwatch pro an.



Danke Dir! Schöne Uhr - hat allerdings ebenso Schwächen zB stark Allergen (vermute Nickel) und sehr langsame CPU.


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit einer Mischung 60/40 2.5wt/5wt Putoline HPX*, hab ich grad getestet und endlich kann ich die LSC drei Klicks zudrehen ohne dass es mir den Lenker aus der Hand schlägt bei 5°C plus. Kann die LSC auch ganz zudrehen, was Sinn macht, da dann erst die HSC zu arbeiten beginnt bei dieser dämlichen Dämpfung.
> Bin mal gespannt wie sich das auf den mittleren Hub auf ernsthaften Trails auswirkt, in Finale war die Gabel nämlich eine Katastrophe. Aber andere fahren da schneller wie ich und haben nur eine YariRC . Machen wohl mehr Hanteltraining.
> 
> Laut mtbr.com Profis (Push, Shockworks etc) ist die 2.1 auch nicht spürbar besser. Auch die alte RCT3 nicht. Auch die RC2 nicht. Alle haben im Prinzip das Problem, im mittleren Hub zu harsch zu sein.
> ...



Ich denke, es ging darum, ob sich der Kauf lohnt. Deinen Ausführungen nach eher nicht. MST hat zwar nur einstellbare LSC und LSR, kann aber passend im HS-Bereich abgestimmt werden. Wartung ist auch einfacher und günstiger. Wenn ich Geld ausgeben würde, dann für MST, nicht für Charger 2.x.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (14. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit einer Mischung 60/40 2.5wt/5wt Putoline HPX*, hab ich grad getestet und endlich kann ich die LSC drei Klicks zudrehen ohne dass es mir den Lenker aus der Hand schlägt bei 5°C plus. Kann die LSC auch ganz zudrehen, was Sinn macht, da dann erst die HSC zu arbeiten beginnt bei dieser dämlichen Dämpfung.
> Bin mal gespannt wie sich das auf den mittleren Hub auf ernsthaften Trails auswirkt, in Finale war die Gabel nämlich eine Katastrophe. Aber andere fahren da schneller wie ich und haben nur eine YariRC . Machen wohl mehr Hanteltraining.
> 
> Laut mtbr.com Profis (Push, Shockworks etc) ist die 2.1 auch nicht spürbar besser. Auch die alte RCT3 nicht. Auch die RC2 nicht. Alle haben im Prinzip das Problem, im mittleren Hub zu harsch zu sein.
> ...


Ja der RC2 geht schon wirklich schwer zu bewegen.
Ich dachte eigentlich das sei beim RCT3 besser.
Was mich allerdings wundert ist wie leicht der RL bei meiner 29er Sektor 2019 Debonair geht.
Ich habe die 150mm Variante am Trail Hardtail und bin so was von baff wie gut die Gabel geht.
Das Ansprechverhalten auf kleine Schläge ist verdammt gut und die Gabel geht so butterweich und verhärtet nirgendwo im Federweg.
Selbst in Sachen Steifigkeit spüre ich trotz der 32mm Standrohre keinen Unterschied zu meiner Fox34.
Schade das meine Lyric nicht so fluffig gut geht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ging darum, ob sich der Kauf lohnt. Deinen Ausführungen nach eher nicht. MST hat zwar nur einstellbare LSC und LSR, kann aber passend im HS-Bereich abgestimmt werden. Wartung ist auch einfacher und günstiger. Wenn ich Geld ausgeben würde, dann für MST, nicht für Charger 2.x.


Danke für die Info.
Hast du zufällig auch Erfahrung mit den MRC?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2019)

Ja die alten MoCo sind schön weich. 
Bau dir doch ne Yari MoCo rein . 

Ich schau jetzt nach Fox36grip Schnäppchen.


----------



## blubboo (14. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja die alten MoCo sind schön weich.
> Bau dir doch ne Yari MoCo rein .
> 
> Ich schau jetzt nach Fox36grip Schnäppchen.


Gibt es das Angebot bei CRC noch? Da hat die 36er Grip 479€ gekostet. 



ilfer schrieb:


> ONZA Canis 27,5 x 2,85 Plus-Reifen schwarz (kein skinwall) (UVP 94 Euro)
> nur 27,99 Euro bei Bike-Components!



Kann jemand sagen wie breit die Reifen bauen? 
Fallen die breiter aus als die 2,8er Maxxis?


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Hast du zufällig auch Erfahrung mit den MRC?



Nope. Ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, dass es von MRC nichts mehr in der Art gibt. Zumindest finde ich nix auf der Seite. Sämtliche Suchergebnisse laufen ins Leere.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2019)

Bei CRC gibt's grad keine 36.
Die Tuner warten wohl grad wegen der 2.1. Push bringt in den nächsten Tagen wohl ein Kartuschenkit, das den blöden Bladder überflüssig macht. Ist aber noch nicht online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (14. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nope. Ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, dass es von MRC nichts mehr in der Art gibt. Zumindest finde ich nix auf der Seite. Sämtliche Suchergebnisse laufen ins Leere.


Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Wieso steht bei MRC eigentlich immer "nur für Yari"?
Yari und Lyric sind doch das selbe nur mit unterschiedlichen Innenleben, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2019)

Vielleicht verwenden die ja Teile der MoCo.
Ich würde abwarten, wer was bringt. Es gibt unterschiedliche Ansätze, und der LSC Kolben muss neu hergestellt werden - das ist schon aufwendig.
Jeder Tuner hat da seine eigenen Geheimnisse.
Wird sicher so um 300-380€ kosten, da ist ne Fox bald günstiger.


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2019)

Yari hat ein offenes Ölbad, Lyrik und Pike haben die Charger Kartuschen.

Für das offene Ölbad gibt es die einzelne Druckstufeneinheit, wie früher bei MiCo. Die Charger könnte man auch umbauen, allerdings bleibt dann ja der sensible Bladder, der hin und wieder platzt.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2019)

Laut Push ist der Bladder eine Fehlkonstruktion, weil er a) nicht genug Gegendruck für die LSC gibt und die dann zu früh aufmacht und weil b) Unterdruck durch den HSC Kolben beim Einfedern mit der Zeit Luft und Schmieröl einwandern lässt, wodurch sich der Bladder aufbläht. 
Hab mich heut durch den ganzen mtbr fred gelesen


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2019)

Und durch das angesaugte Öl platzt er irgendwann.


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich würde abwarten, wer was bringt. Es gibt unterschiedliche Ansätze, und der LSC Kolben muss neu hergestellt werden - das ist schon aufwendig.
> Jeder Tuner hat da seine eigenen Geheimnisse.
> Wird sicher so um 300-380€ kosten, da ist ne Fox bald günstiger.


Ok danke. 
Bin mal gespannt was rauskommt.
Wird sicherlich nicht ganz günstig, aber ich behalte lieber meine Lyric.
Ich kann den Hype um die Fox 36 allerdings nicht so ganz verstehen.
Ist ne gute Gabeln keine Frage nur rein von Fahrgefühl her gefällt sie mir überhaupt nicht.
Und bei den Fox Preisen gibts denke ich mal auch andere Hersteller die sich nicht verstecken müssen.
Wenn ich reich wäre würde ich alle ausprobieren


----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2019)

Naja ich hatte nach einer gruseligen Durolux ne 2013er Fit4 die war einfach großartig. Und meine Mattoc war zwar zickig, aber die Dämpfung war out of the box fantastisch.
Referenz ist der Irmtrail am Klinovec.

PS: bei rcz gibt's heut glaub Lyriks im Abverkauf so um 550.-, und ne Yari für 250.-.


----------



## ilfer (14. April 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen wie breit die Reifen bauen?
> Fallen die breiter aus als die 2,8er Maxxis?


Die ONZA Canis 27,5 x 2,85 sind bei 1,0 bar Luftdruck auf einer Felge mit ID 30 mm ziemlich genau 64 mm breit und 58 mm hoch.


----------



## nosaint77 (14. April 2019)

sorny schrieb:


> Nachdem die Charger 2.1 Dämpferkartusche vor ein paar Tagen vorgestellt wurde, werden jetzt die "alten" Charger 2.0 Kartuschen abverkauft.
> Wer also seine Yari, Boxxer, Pike usw upgraden möchte, einfach mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen stöbern
> 
> Ein Bespiel: RockShox Lyrik/Yari Charger 2 RCT3 Upgrade Kit für 169€
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/rockshox-lyrik-yari-charger-2-rct3-upgrade-kit-739771



Der Preis ist nichts Neues, war auch schon vor einem Monat so. Die dürfen ruhig noch weiter runter gehen, sonst wird das nichts mit mir


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Laut Push ist der Bladder eine Fehlkonstruktion, weil er a) nicht genug Gegendruck für die LSC gibt und die dann zu früh aufmacht und weil b) Unterdruck durch den HSC Kolben beim Einfedern mit der Zeit Luft und Schmieröl einwandern lässt, wodurch sich der Bladder aufbläht.
> Hab mich heut durch den ganzen mtbr fred gelesen


Könntest du bitte den Link schreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2019)

Oh... Im Suspension Unterforum der Lyrik 2019 Thread, wo sich Dougal und Darren beharken. Der längste Fred von den vielen Lyrik Freds.
Vielleicht hats auch Dougal geschrieben...darüber waren sie einer Meinung. Das was die andern schreiben ignorieren, ausser Steve von Vorsprung, der hat auch Plan.

https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/charger-2-damper-modifications-1094321-3.html


----------



## Schibbl (15. April 2019)

Hat jemand das XT 785 Bremsenset von RCZ bekommen? Nachdem ich den Käuferschutz von PayPal gestartet hatte, bekam ich innerhalb von 3 Minuten einen Auftragsstorno mit Gutschrift. Um 23 Uhr. Das sieht arg automatisiert aus.


----------



## BigJohn (15. April 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Hat jemand das XT 785 Bremsenset von RCZ bekommen? Nachdem ich den Käuferschutz von PayPal gestartet hatte, bekam ich innerhalb von 3 Minuten einen Auftragsstorno mit Gutschrift. Um 23 Uhr. Das sieht arg automatisiert aus.


Es soll ja helfen, auch mal genau zu lesen, bevor man sein Geld in die Welt schickt.


----------



## Tobi29NRW (15. April 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es soll ja helfen, auch mal genau zu lesen, bevor man sein Geld in die Welt schickt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 850468


Ganz so einfach ist es nicht! Ich habe bspw. am 01.03.19 mit vier Wochen Lieferzeit bestellt und habe auch noch keine Lieferung erhalten. Anfrage an den Support läuft...


----------



## BigJohn (15. April 2019)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht! Ich habe bspw. am 01.03.19 mit vier Wochen Lieferzeit bestellt und habe auch noch keine Lieferung erhalten. Anfrage an den Support läuft...


Da hast du natürlich recht. Bei rcz braucht man halt einfach etwas Geduld. Man denke da nur an die dt Laufräder mit 16 Wochen (?) Lieferzeit.
Bei mir ist bis jetzt noch alles angekommen


----------



## sp00n82 (15. April 2019)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht! Ich habe bspw. am 01.03.19 mit vier Wochen Lieferzeit bestellt und habe auch noch keine Lieferung erhalten. Anfrage an den Support läuft...


Soweit ich weiß, gibt RCZ das in Arbeitstagen an. Zumindest wenn da sowas wie "20 days" steht. Bei einer Angabe mit Wochen wäre das zwar ungewöhnlich, aber wenn man das umrechnet, könnten aus den 4 "Arbeitstagen-Wochen" auch mal 6 "normale" Wochen werden.


----------



## Schibbl (15. April 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es soll ja helfen, auch mal genau zu lesen, bevor man sein Geld in die Welt schickt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 850468


Es soll helfen das Hirn einzuschalten bevor man dämliche Kommentare postet. Oder zumindest einige Seiten im Faden zurück zu blättern.
Das Schnäppchen wurde am 1. März in diesem Forum gepostet und sofort von mir bestellt. Wenn du jetzt noch mit Grundschulmathematik etwas anfangen könntest, würdest du wissen, dass bereits 6 Wochen vergangen sind.


----------



## platt_ziege (16. April 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Es soll helfen das Hirn einzuschalten bevor man dämliche Kommentare postet. Oder zumindest einige Seiten im Faden zurück zu blättern.
> Das Schnäppchen wurde am 1. März in diesem Forum gepostet und sofort von mir bestellt. Wenn du jetzt noch mit Grundschulmathematik etwas anfangen könntest, würdest du wissen, dass bereits 6 Wochen vergangen sind.


halloo? hier herrschen doch dauerferien...
geil auch seine 2 schlaumeier fanboys, einfach mal auf doof voten


----------



## Nd-60 (16. April 2019)

Rcz hat eigene Gesetzmäßigkeiten und Zeitrechnungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. April 2019)

Allein die Tatsache, dass jetzt auch noch 4 Wochen da stehen, sollte euch doch eigentlich zu bedenken geben?!


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2019)

Die erneuern die Webseite bzgl. Bestand nicht öfter, als das Frittenfett in der miesesten Pommesbude der Stadt.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. April 2019)

Ich habe nachgefragt und gesagt bekommen, dass die selber auf die Teile warten. Bin mal gespannt, ob es läuft wie bei der 125mm / 27.2er Dropperpost, die dann auch irgendwann storniert wurde...


----------



## Tobi29NRW (16. April 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich habe nachgefragt und gesagt bekommen, dass die selber auf die Teile warten. Bin mal gespannt, ob es läuft wie bei der 125mm / 27.2er Dropperpost, die dann auch irgendwann storniert wurde...


Gleiche Info soeben erhalten.


----------



## fone (16. April 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht. Bei rcz braucht man halt einfach etwas Geduld. Man denke da nur an die dt Laufräder mit 16 Wochen (?) Lieferzeit.
> Bei mir ist bis jetzt noch alles angekommen


Gabs auch mal mit 20 Wochen (plus X Wochen).

Ich versteh aber echt nicht, wieso alle paar Tage wieder das Thema RCZ-Randbedingungen ausgegraben werden muss. 
Die Regeln sind so: Es kommt wenn es kommt... oder eben nicht. Ganz einfach.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. April 2019)

Genau, das einzige, was hier ständig wiedeholt gehört sind die Produktcodes der 30mm M1700 ohne boost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Genau, das einzige, was hier ständig wiedeholt gehört sind die Produktcodes der 30mm M1700 ohne boost!


Wie war der nomma?


----------



## jammerlappen (16. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wie war der nomma?


----------



## Joerg61 (16. April 2019)

Hat hier noch jemand die RS Pike 150mm mit bereits abglängtem Schaft beim Bikediscount bestellt? Die war hier letzte Woche im Schnäppchenfred. Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr für eine Schaftlänge geliefert bekommen habt. Ich hatte 236mm betellt und 202mm bekommen. Naja, Gabel ist auf dem Rückweg. Bin gespannt ob der nächste Versuch klappt.


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. April 2019)

Joerg61 schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand die RS Pike 150mm mit bereits abglängtem Schaft beim Bikediscount bestellt? Die war hier letzte Woche im Schnäppchenfred. Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr für eine Schaftlänge geliefert bekommen habt. Ich hatte 236mm betellt und 202mm bekommen. Naja, Gabel ist auf dem Rückweg. Bin gespannt ob der nächste Versuch klappt.


202 mm reicht doch immernoch für die meisten Fullys.
Willst du ein Spacer Turm bauen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> 202 mm reicht doch immernoch für die meisten Fullys.
> Willst du ein Spacer Turm bauen?


Mein Vater is 8 Jahre lang mit 9x10mm Spacer gefahren, ungekürzter Gabelschaft


----------



## Joerg61 (16. April 2019)

Nö, bin 192cm und habe in meinem L-Rahmen ein 145mm Steuerrohr. Ist zugegebenermassen schon lang. 202mm passt aber gerade nicht. 10mm mehr wäre schon cool.


----------



## boarderking (16. April 2019)

Joerg61 schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand die RS Pike 150mm mit bereits abglängtem Schaft beim Bikediscount bestellt? Die war hier letzte Woche im Schnäppchenfred. Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr für eine Schaftlänge geliefert bekommen habt. Ich hatte 236mm betellt und 202mm bekommen. Naja, Gabel ist auf dem Rückweg. Bin gespannt ob der nächste Versuch klappt.



ich habe die kurze bestellt...nicht nachgemessen, aber vorhin noch 2 cm abgeschnitten! Sind immer noch 3 cm Spacer auf dem 301 in S.

Für 279 Euro hammergeil


----------



## Joerg61 (16. April 2019)

So sieht das aus bei mir. Ganz ohne Spacerturm.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2019)

Pike mit hellen Standrohren? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen nach 2015.


----------



## Joerg61 (16. April 2019)

Naja, die Pike soll ja jetzt rein, passt aber nicht. Wegen Schaftlänge. Aber egal. Back to topic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (16. April 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> Bin mal gespannt was rauskommt.
> Wird sicherlich nicht ganz günstig, aber ich behalte lieber meine Lyric.
> Ich kann den Hype um die Fox 36 allerdings nicht so ganz verstehen.
> ...


CRC Conpetions baut ja ne Kartusche mit offenem Ölbad für Lyrik/ Yari etc... dann hast du soweit ich weiß keinen Bladder mehr drinnen und ne super Schmierung (dafür mehr Öl und Gewicht).. und Coil Kits machen die auch 

Bin selber momentan am Überlegen was für ne neue Gabel- diese Bladder Geschichten fahren zwar ganz okay nur was "simpleres" funktioniert meist genauso gut und ist nicht so sensibel.


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. April 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> CRC Conpetions baut ja ne Kartusche mit offenem Ölbad für Lyrik/ Yari etc... dann hast du soweit ich weiß keinen Bladder mehr drinnen und ne super Schmierung (dafür mehr Öl und Gewicht).. und Coil Kits machen die auch
> 
> Bin selber momentan am Überlegen was für ne neue Gabel- diese Bladder Geschichten fahren zwar ganz okay nur was "simpleres" funktioniert meist genauso gut und ist nicht so sensibel.


Du ganz ehrlich.
Was für ein System ich in der Gabel später habe, ob Bladder, Ölbad, oder Feenstaub ist wir relativ wurscht.
Funktionieren muss es und das tun was ich mir erhoffe.


----------



## DerohneName (16. April 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Du ganz ehrlich.
> Was für ein System ich in der Gabel später habe, ob Bladder, Ölbad, oder Feenstaub ist wir relativ wurscht.
> Funktionieren muss es und das tun was ich mir erhoffe.


Da bin ich deiner Meinung- bisher habe ich auch noch nie auf Tuningkartuschen oÄ gesetzt- mit meiner Boxxer RC und Domain war ich auch zufrieden- solange die gut geschmiert sind laufen alle gut  

Und die Yari RC funktioniert auch sehr gut wie ich finde


----------



## toastet (17. April 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Da bin ich deiner Meinung- bisher habe ich auch noch nie auf Tuningkartuschen oÄ gesetzt- mit meiner Boxxer RC und Domain war ich auch zufrieden- solange die gut geschmiert sind laufen alle gut
> 
> Und die Yari RC funktioniert auch sehr gut wie ich finde



Der Meinung war ich auch bzw. es war ok und kein Grund 150 Euro+ zu investieren, dann bin ich per Zufall über ne FAST Druckstufe gestolpert für meine Lyrik, und alter Schwede, was ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## wirme (17. April 2019)

Aktuell bekommt man das Charger 2 RCT3 Upgarde recht günstig = 170 €.
Dann braucht man noch den neuen AirShaft 30 € - und schwupps hat man aus der Yari eine Lyrik gemacht.
Habe aktuell die 2018-er Lyrik in 160 mm mit Charger 2 RCT3 und eine 2019-er Yari RC in 170 mm im Einsatz.
Der Unterschied ist schon recht groß. Werde deswegen auch updaten.


----------



## DerohneName (17. April 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Aktuell bekommt man das Charger 2 RCT3 Upgarde recht günstig = 170 €.
> Dann braucht man noch den neuen AirShaft 30 € - und schwupps hat man aus der Yari eine Lyrik gemacht.
> Habe aktuell die 2018-er Lyrik in 160 mm mit Charger 2 RCT3 und eine 2019-er Yari RC in 170 mm im Einsatz.
> Der Unterschied ist schon recht groß. Werde deswegen auch updaten.


Ich Frage mich was besser ist: Charger Upgrade oder halt ne MST Kartusche oÄ? 

Möchte mir auch ne Yari zulegen, billig und funktioniert an sich gut- bei Bedarf dann halt Tuning 


Sorry fürs OffTopic


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich was besser ist: Charger Upgrade oder halt ne MST Kartusche oÄ?
> 
> Möchte mir auch ne Yari zulegen, billig und funktioniert an sich gut- bei Bedarf dann halt Tuning
> 
> ...



MST Kartusche für 50€ mehr oder die Tuning-Druckstufe für die Yari für 50€ weniger als die Charger 2 (beides bei Fahrradfahrwerk). Dann noch den 2019 Airshaft und alles sollte prima sein. Für eine Charger 2 würde ich nicht extra Geld ausgeben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2019)

Wenn MST mal wieder liefern könnte...


----------



## DerohneName (17. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> MST Kartusche für 50€ mehr oder die Tuning-Druckstufe für die Yari für 50€ weniger als die Charger 2 (beides bei Fahrradfahrwerk). Dann noch den 2019 Airshaft und alles sollte prima sein. Für eine Charger 2 würde ich nicht extra Geld ausgeben.


Eben Charger kostet viel und sicher nicht besser als ne Tuning Kartusche- die CRC Conceptions Kartusche ist finde ich auch interessant, weil offenes Ölbad  

Mal schauen- werde die wsl Mal fahren bis ein Service fällig ist und dann entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (17. April 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich was besser ist: Charger Upgrade oder halt ne MST Kartusche oÄ?
> 
> Möchte mir auch ne Yari zulegen, billig und funktioniert an sich gut- bei Bedarf dann halt Tuning
> 
> ...



Bei der 2019-er Yari ist der neue Airschaft schon mit drin.
Brauchst du also nicht mehr zu tauschen.
Ich bin vom Charger 2 überzeugt - hat im Test super abgeschnitten.

https://enduro-mtb.com/die-beste-160-mm-federgabel/

Das non plus Ultra wäre der neue Charger 2.1.
Wäre dann das Innenleben der 2019-er Lyrik Ultimate.
Liegt aber bei 370 €.


----------



## Montigomo (17. April 2019)

Hallo,
könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich solche Kabelführungen,-klemmungen (s. Bilder) billig (1-2 EUR/ Srtück) finden könnte? Ich suche für 3 Kabel. Am besten X-Klemmung...
Danke im Voraus


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2019)

Fahrradxxl hatte die mal für s Carver icb.


----------



## Montigomo (17. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fahrradxxl hatte die mal für s Carver icb.


Ein Link?


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2019)




----------



## Montigomo (17. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 851176


Dann vielleicht Du? Ich finde nichts...Klug...er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2019)

Beleidigung gemeldet


----------



## mikefize (17. April 2019)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/CONWAY/Kabelhalterung-X-foermig-p65118/

Wenn zu teuer gibt's dort auch viele andere Alternativen.


----------



## Montigomo (17. April 2019)

mikefize schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/CONWAY/Kabelhalterung-X-foermig-p65118/
> 
> Wenn zu teuer gibt's dort auch viele andere Alternativen.


Genau da habe ich gefunden (ein Bild stammt von der Seite) und frage gestellt, weil zu teuer ist... Und es gibt dort leider keine "viele Alternativen"


----------



## fone (17. April 2019)

lol


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2019)

Alutech-cycles verkauft sowas auch.


----------



## Montigomo (17. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Alutech-cycles verkauft sowas auch.


Wieder Du...Danke...Ein Link? Ach ja, das hier ist Laberthread!!! LOL


----------



## scylla (17. April 2019)

Also eins wundert mich ja schon: dass du hier nach dem zweiten Beitrag überhaupt noch sinnvolle Antworten bekommst. Respekt Leute, soviel Contenance hat auch nicht jeder


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Wieder Du...Danke...Ein Link? Ach ja, das hier ist Laberthread!!! LOL


Vergiss es. Lern erstmal dir selber deine Hose zuzumachen.


----------



## Montigomo (17. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Vergiss es. Lern erstmal dir selber deine Hose zuzumachen.


Bla-bla-bla...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. April 2019)

Lasst gut sein, es sind doch Ferien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madde (17. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Alutech-cycles verkauft sowas auch.


nicolai auch
schnaeppchen


Montigomo schrieb:


> ...Danke...


gerne


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2019)

10 Sekunden gegoogelt: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...MIq5OWwtLX4QIV7TLTCh2IuQpoEAQYAiABEgJHjfD_BwE


----------



## Mr_Chicks (17. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 10 Sekunden gegoogelt: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ragley-zugfuhrung/rp-prod104665?gs=1&sku=sku376878&pgrid=57672279565&ptaid=pla-425698679469&utm_source=google&utm_term=&utm_campaign=PLA+All+Products+-+New+MC&utm_medium=base&utm_content=mkwid%7CsJNtqiegV_dt%7Cpcrid%7C342333112265%7Cpkw%7C%7Cpmt%7C%7Cprd%7C376878DE&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIq5OWwtLX4QIV7TLTCh2IuQpoEAQYAiABEgJHjfD_BwE



Fail!
Die sind nicht x-förmig und bestimmt zu teuer.
Bitte richtig Gockeln


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2019)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Fail!
> Die sind nicht x-förmig und bestimmt zu teuer.
> Bitte richtig Gockeln


Für Baden-Württemberger viel zu teuer


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> *RockShox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer 190x51*
> 
> *€65.99*
> 
> *https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/rockshox-monarch-rt3-dampfer/rp-prod132340*



Ich hab Angst den zu bestellen,  wer weiß was die liefern?
Kein Bedarf an Carbonkurbeln und Vorbauten


----------



## Deleted 346340 (17. April 2019)

Echt schlimm gerade... ich hab ne WTB Felge bestellt. WTB Reifen bekommen.

Geht halt schon wieder zurück.


----------



## urban_overload (17. April 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> WTB Felge bestellt. WTB Reifen bekommen


Saufen die bei CRC?


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Saufen die bei CRC?


Bis zum Brexitus


----------



## danixsox (17. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst den zu bestellen,  wer weiß was die liefern?
> Kein Bedarf an Carbonkurbeln und Vorbauten


die seite sieht mir eigentlich sehr vertraut aus, ich würde den bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2019)

danixsox schrieb:


> die seite sieht mir eigentlich sehr vertraut aus, ich würde den bestellen


----------



## AMDude (17. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst den zu bestellen,  wer weiß was die liefern?
> Kein Bedarf an Carbonkurbeln und Vorbauten



Ich habe es mal riskiert!  Werde damit meine Stadtschlampe von 2003 aufwerten (Ghost Freeride FR 5500 ) --> Wert quasi verdoppelt.

Ich habe ja erst einaml bei CRC bestellt, aber da hat alles geklappt!


----------



## nosaint77 (17. April 2019)

Wenn hier schon die Rockshox-Kenner ihr Stelldichein geben, ich hab bei RCZ eine 2018er Revelation RC mit Debonair ergattert. Laut Rockshox ist darin die MotionControl-Dämpfung eingebaut. Wenn ich jetzt meine Pike RC (Modelljahr 2017 = Charger 2 Dämpfung) mit einer besseren Dämpferkartusche upgrade, passt dann die Charger2-Dämpfereinheit in die Revelation? Casting ist ja dasselbe...


----------



## Aldar (17. April 2019)

vielleicht sollte ich was günstiges von nukeproof bestellen...vielleicht schicken die mir ein fahrrad


----------



## Korner (18. April 2019)

Hab mir erst neue Griffe bei CRC bestellt und naja was soll ich sagen 

Es sind Griffe geliefert worden. Und sogar die selben die ich bestellt hab


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. April 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> CnC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (18. April 2019)

Christoph Nies Cycles.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. April 2019)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Christoph Nies Cycles.


Schon klar,  um den Laden gings aber gar nicht


----------



## Korner (18. April 2019)

Meinte CRC  Sorry mein fehler


----------



## CKatWeb (18. April 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Genau da habe ich gefunden (ein Bild stammt von der Seite) und frage gestellt, weil zu teuer ist... Und es gibt dort leider keine "viele Alternativen"


Vielleicht hilft dir das https://www.syntace.com/de_DE/produkte/liteville/zubehoer-ersatzteile/?p=1


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon die Rockshox-Kenner ihr Stelldichein geben, ich hab bei RCZ eine 2018er Revelation RC mit Debonair ergattert. Laut Rockshox ist darin die MotionControl-Dämpfung eingebaut. Wenn ich jetzt meine Pike RC (Modelljahr 2017 = Charger 2 Dämpfung) mit einer besseren Dämpferkartusche upgrade, passt dann die Charger2-Dämpfereinheit in die Revelation? Casting ist ja dasselbe...



Wenn die Gewinde passen, ja. Die Gewinde zwischen den Gabeln unterscheiden sich häufig (Baujahr, Modell, Ausführung). Aber lässt sich ja einfach testen.


----------



## emse33 (18. April 2019)

Hallo
ich suche für mein Bike eine neue Federgabel und habe bei drei Händlern angebote zu Fox und Lyrik Gabeln gefunden und diese auch geteilt.
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Lyrik oder eine Fox  :
Lyrik RC2 649€ oder Fox Grip2 1099€


----------



## rebirth (18. April 2019)

P/L - Lyrik.


----------



## emse33 (18. April 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> P/L - Lyrik.


danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## wirme (18. April 2019)

emse33 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich suche für mein Bike eine neue Federgabel und habe bei drei Händlern angebote zu Fox und Lyrik Gabeln gefunden und diese auch geteilt.
> Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Lyrik oder eine Fox  :
> Lyrik RC2 649€ oder Fox Grip2 1099€



https://enduro-mtb.com/die-beste-160-mm-federgabel/


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. April 2019)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe ich in Deinen beiden Kritikpunkten nicht einmal Problem. Solche Probs hätte ja jedes Handy z.B. auch.
> 
> Bei der Fenix dachte ich mir: Echt schick und kann viel - könnte etwas mit uns werden...
> Es waren vor allem unverständliche GPS-Ungenauigkeiten welche meine Begierde heftig abgekühlt haben. Selbst nach Jahren haben es die Brüder nicht geschafft da mal einen iwi "besseren" Baustein einzubauen.
> ...


Das Problem ist, dass der GPS Pionier Garmin zu blöd ist offensichtlich falsche Punkte einfach zu eliminieren. Ich hab beim Wandern in engstellen oft Punkte die über 200km/h auseinander liegen müssten.... Sorry, aber das kann die dümmste Software beheben. Garmin ist zu dumm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (18. April 2019)

selbst schuld


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. April 2019)

Suche einen 27,5 MTB Rahmen Boost Hinterbau/Hardtail. Größe L 
Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2019)

Dartmoor Hornet oder Primal, je nach Federweg.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. April 2019)

Ehr so 100mm Federweg...


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2019)

Sicher, dass es nicht 29“ sein soll, bei dem FW?

Vielleicht kannst Du noch ein paar Details preisgeben, bevor noch x unnötige Hilfen kommen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. April 2019)

27,5
Boost 
Hardtail 
RH L
FW 100mm

Mehr nicht!


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2019)

Ich fürchte, die Kombi wird schwer zu finden sein. HT + 100 mm + Boost, also ein XC HT, läuft meist auf 29“ hinaus, vor allem in L. Es fährt einfach niemand mehr XC auf 27,5 und alte Rahmen haben kein Boost. Von irgendeiner Deiner Vorgaben solltest Du Dich also verabschieden oder einen Maßrahmen bauen lassen.


----------



## Asko (19. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> 27,5
> Boost
> Hardtail
> RH L
> ...



Vielleicht eins von denen?

https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soul#bike

https://www.stantonbikes.com/product/slackline-853-next-gen-uk-11/

https://icancycling.com/collections/mtb-frame/products/ican-27-5er-plus-mountain-bike-frame-148mm

Am einfachsten und günstigsten wird es aber vermutlich sein sich einen 29er Rahmen mit nicht zu tiefen Tretlager zu suchen und da die 650b Laufräder rein zu packen.


----------



## isartrails (19. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> 27,5
> Boost
> Hardtail
> RH L
> FW 100mm


Santa Cruz Cameleon, Kona Honzo oder Big Honzo.
Alle 29er kommen in Frage, deren Hinterbau Clearance für 27,5+ aufweisen. Davon gibt‘s ne ganze Menge.
Ok,  bevor jetzt der Einwand kommt, dass 27,5+ nicht 27 ist. Who ever verbietet einem, auf die Plusschlappen zu verzichten? Ich fahr das selber so an einem Honzo und es passt. Tretlager kommt nur unmerklich niedriger und man könnte das mit mehr Federweg ausgleichen, aber das willst du ja ausdrücklich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (19. April 2019)

.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. April 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> .


Fehlt nur noch der Rahmen


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Vielleicht eins von denen?
> 
> https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soul#bike
> 
> ...






isartrails schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Cameleon, Kona Honzo oder Big Honzo.
> Alle 29er kommen in Frage, deren Hinterbau Clearance für 27,5+ aufweisen. Davon gibt‘s ne ganze Menge.
> Ok,  bevor jetzt der Einwand kommt, dass 27,5+ nicht 27 ist. Who ever verbietet einem, auf die Plusschlappen zu verzichten? Ich fahr das selber so an einem Honzo und es passt. Tretlager kommt nur unmerklich niedriger und man könnte das mit mehr Federweg ausgleichen, aber das willst du ja ausdrücklich nicht.




Das sind in meinen Augen alles Trail- oder Enduro-HT. Wenn 100 mm FW gesetzt, sind, kommt in meinen Augen nur ein XC-Bike in Frage. Weshalb sollte man sonst so wenig FW fahren, wenn es nicht um Vortrieb geht? Und wenn es nicht um Vortrieb geht, warum dann nur 100 mm FW?

Es fehlen wohl weiterhin nötige Angaben.


----------



## Bench (19. April 2019)

Vor allem gehört das in die Kaufberatung, und nicht in den Schnäppchen-Thread. Auch wenn das der Laberthread ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das sind in meinen Augen alles Trail- oder Enduro-HT. Wenn 100 mm FW gesetzt, sind, kommt in meinen Augen nur ein XC-Bike in Frage. Weshalb sollte man sonst so wenig FW fahren, wenn es nicht um Vortrieb geht? Und wenn es nicht um Vortrieb geht, warum dann nur 100 mm FW?
> 
> Es fehlen wohl weiterhin nötige Angaben.



Was fehlt noch? Brauche Schnäppchen und keine Kaufberatung!


----------



## marky-YT (19. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was fehlt noch? Brauche Schnäppchen und keine Kaufberatung!



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was fehlt noch? Brauche Schnäppchen und keine Kaufberatung!



Na dann mach doch einfach konkrete Vorgaben. Welcher Rahmen?


----------



## gakul (21. April 2019)

...


----------



## Danimal (22. April 2019)

€ 349,89  32％ Off | 2019 NEW full mtb carbon frame 27.5er carbon mountain bike frame 27.5 plus full carbon fiber OEM boost mountain frameset
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bwfk9kmc


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. April 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Answer Protaper Carbon 810mm 12,5mm Rise um 54€ inkl Versand mit dem Code RCZN20
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue2/a...10mm-rise-12mm-matte-grey-301-25074-l045.html



50.44 inkl. Versand bei mir


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. April 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> 50.44 inkl. Versand bei mir


Fpr Österreicher wirds teurer


----------



## Montigomo (24. April 2019)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Dämpfer für die Rahmenaufnahmen 15(*nicht 12 oder 12.7*)x13mm und 8x22mm.

Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus und habe noch nur die Dämpfer mit 12.7mm (Innendurchmesser des Gleitlagers) erlebt. Erst wenn man das Lager auspresst bekommt man 15mm.

Die Dämpferlänge bitte 200 lang oder 216mm mit dem Hub 51/57 oder 63mm.


----------



## JDEM (24. April 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Dämpfer für die Rahmenaufnahmen 15(*nicht 12 oder 12.7*)x13mm und 8x22mm.
> 
> Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus und habe noch nur die Dämpfer mit 12.7mm (Innendurchmesser des Gleitlagers) erlebt. Erst wenn man das Lager auspresst bekommt man 15mm.
> 
> Die Dämpferlänge bitte 200 lang oder 216mm mit dem Hub 51/57 oder 63mm.



Die Schnäppchensuche ist woanders... Gibt im Bikemarkt auch genug in dem Maß --> musst du halt nur ein Lager auspressen


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. April 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Dämpfer für die Rahmenaufnahmen 15(*nicht 12 oder 12.7*)x13mm und 8x22mm.
> 
> Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus und habe noch nur die Dämpfer mit 12.7mm (Innendurchmesser des Gleitlagers) erlebt. Erst wenn man das Lager auspresst bekommt man 15mm.
> 
> Die Dämpferlänge bitte 200 lang oder 216mm mit dem Hub 51/57 oder 63mm.


Welches Bike,Giant?


----------



## Montigomo (24. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Welches Bike,Giant?


Focus Project 150.2.
Ich habe mal gehört, dass bei Giant die Dämpfer ohne Gleitlager eingebaut werden. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es wirklich so ist und ob es kein Problem ausmacht…


----------



## freetourer (24. April 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Focus Project 150.2.
> Ich habe mal gehört, dass bei Giant die Dämpfer ohne Gleitlager eingebaut werden. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es wirklich so ist und ob es kein Problem ausmacht…



Hatte mal mehrere Focus Project aufgebaut.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere benötigst Du dann einen 216x63 Dämpfer und presst einfach das eine Gleitlager aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (24. April 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Focus Project 150.2.
> Ich habe mal gehört, dass bei Giant die Dämpfer ohne Gleitlager eingebaut werden.


Zumindest die untere Aufnahme wird bei Giant tatsächlich ohne Gleitlager eingebaut. Bei der oberen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.
Ein Problem gibt's langfristig in der Tat: da kein Gleitlager vorhanden, das die Schlagenergie aufnehmen könnte, leiert irgendwann das Dämpferauge aus. Dann ist der Dämpfer nicht mehr zu retten und muss ersetzt werden. Oder dir ist das ständige Klappern egal.
Hatten wir das Problem auch bei einem Giant Trance Advanced.


----------



## platt_ziege (24. April 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Zumindest die untere Aufnahme wird bei Giant tatsächlich ohne Gleitlager eingebaut. Bei der oberen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.


ist das immer noch so?


----------



## Montigomo (24. April 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Zumindest die untere Aufnahme wird bei Giant tatsächlich ohne Gleitlager eingebaut. Bei der oberen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.
> Ein Problem gibt's langfristig in der Tat: da kein Gleitlager vorhanden, das die Schlagenergie aufnehmen könnte, leiert irgendwann das Dämpferauge aus. Dann ist der Dämpfer nicht mehr zu retten und muss ersetzt werden. Oder dir ist das ständige Klappern egal.
> Hatten wir das Problem auch bei einem Giant Trance Advanced.



Genau das habe ich auch gehört und dasselbe Problem mir dargestellt… Genau aus dem Grund suche ich jetzt einen passenden Dämpfer.

Es gibt eine Überlegung ob man die Aufnahmebolze mit 14,9mm Durchmesser aus einem Kunststoff (PTFE oder PEEK) dreht und mittig zur Stabilität eine Gewindestange M10 aus der Stahl  reinschraubt. Wird das Problem reduzieren?


----------



## kingfrett (24. April 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Zumindest die untere Aufnahme wird bei Giant tatsächlich ohne Gleitlager eingebaut. Bei der oberen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.



Welche Giants sollen das denn bitte sein? Ich habe 2 Reigns und ein Anthem und bei allen ist selbstverständlich ein Gleitlager verbaut.


----------



## isartrails (24. April 2019)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Welche Giants sollen das denn bitte sein?


Glaubst mir nicht? Hab ich doch geschrieben. Bei einem Trance Advanced war das definitiv so. War im Grunde bei allen Maestro-Systemen bestimmter Baujahre. Mindestens bis sie auf Boost gegangen sind. Hatte damit mehrfach Kontakt mit Giant, auch auf Messen. Ist auch in Foren zu finden. Haben mir mehrere Händler bestätigt, weil ich genau das beschriebene Problem eines ausgeschlagenen Dämpferauges hatte. Ich hatte damals komplett neue Lagersätze mit Bolzen bestellt und auch da war deutlich gemacht worden, dass die untere Aufnahme kein Gleitlager bekommt, denn der Materialschluß würde über die Klemmung erzeugt. Fox hatte mir das Dämpferauge damals ausgemessen und bestätigt, das es unrund geworden sei. Bestätigte aber auch, dass Giant in der Befestigungsfrage einen Sonderweg gehen würde. - Ob's immer noch so ist, weiß ich nicht.
Vielleicht einfach mal bei Giant anfragen unter Angabe des Modells und Baujahrs.


----------



## prolink (24. April 2019)

bei meinen Anthem war es auch so ohne Buchse
ich glaub das ist beim Reign auch

eine 10er Gewindestange würde das auf denn abstand nicht aushalten
bessere wäre eine härtere Welle verwenden durchgehend


----------



## Montigomo (24. April 2019)

prolink schrieb:


> eine 10er Gewindestange würde das auf denn abstand nicht aushalten
> bessere wäre eine härtere Welle verwenden durchgehend



Wird eine durchgehende Welle mit 15mm Außendurchmesser aus Polyetheretherketon (PEEK) mit dem Kern aus einer 10er Stahlgewindestange nicht aushalten? Ich dachte es ist schon sehr stabil…


----------



## prolink (25. April 2019)

ich weiß ja nicht welche gewindestange du verwendest aber eine normale im Metallbau verbiegst ganz einfach
mir hats beim Downhiller M8 Edelstahlschrauben verbogen

was ich weiß braucht man nur eine gerade welle und beidseitig sichern mit großeren Teller und Schraube


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. April 2019)

Giant:


platt_ziege schrieb:


> ist das immer noch so?


Ja, unten, dafür ist das ganze ja kugelgelagert, ist eh besser als irgendso Buchsen mit dem üblichen Übermaß.

Ausgeschlagen ist bei mir und allen die ich kenne deswegen nix in den letzten 5 Jahren.

Oben wars früher mit Gleitlager + kugelgelagert, jetzt ists oben Trunnion + kugelgelagert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (25. April 2019)

Ist eigentlich unproblematisch,  sonst würde das Giant ja auch ändern, wenns fa Probleme geben würde.
Ist schon seit Jahren beim Trance und Reign so, daß unten kein Gleitlager ist. Wozu auch, stehender Dämpfer
Ausschlagen kann das doch am ehesten, wenn der Bolzen Spiel hat, lose montiert oder eingelaufen ist. Zweiteres würd ich mal ausschliessen, da der Dämpfer unten sich ja quasi nicht bewegt. Hab auch nirgends von gehäuften Problemen diesbezüglich gehört.

Beim Focus siehts da aber anders aus, so wie ich das sehe?
Über die Umlenkung is da schon viel Bewegung im unteren Auge...(es geht doch ums untere Auge @Montigomo ?)
Is da jetzt n 15er Bolzen drin ? Ohne Gleitlager?
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast den Bolzen auf "normal " runterdrehen zu lassen, wäre das ja super.
Könntest auch mal bei Huber Bushings nachfragen, der macht öfter mal speziell angepasste Sachen auf Kundenwunsch oder wenn Standardmaße nicht mehr gehen(Wippen abgenutzt, krumme Dämpferaugen usw)


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (25. April 2019)

Kamelle schrieb:


> 43 % auf einen Handschuh von 100%
> 
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...5194c4c58c5c5bd4a892ffdda4&channel=newsletter



43% von der uvp sind keine 43% Ersparnis.
Ernüchternd, dass der alte Händlertrick offenbar immer noch funktioniert.


----------



## Phi-Me (25. April 2019)

Moin zusammen, 

Hatte auch mal ein Projekt. 

Soweit ich mich erinnere, war der Bolzen als solches dann Kugengelagert... 

Da bewegt sich also auch nichts. 

Lagen aber einige Bier zwischen. Müsste sich der TE vielleicht noch einmal zu äußern bzw bessere Bilder schicken.


----------



## fone (25. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich unproblematisch,  sonst würde das Giant ja auch ändern, wenns fa Probleme geben würde.
> Ist schon seit Jahren beim Trance und Reign so, daß unten kein Gleitlager ist. Wozu auch, stehender Dämpfer
> Ausschlagen kann das doch am ehesten, wenn der Bolzen Spiel hat, lose montiert oder eingelaufen ist. Zweiteres würd ich mal ausschliessen, da der Dämpfer unten sich ja quasi nicht bewegt. Hab auch nirgends von gehäuften Problemen diesbezüglich gehört.


Ich hab auch noch nie von einem Problem an der Stelle bei Giant gehört. Und hier wird ja alles extrem breit getreten -> es existiert also kein Problem. 

Ungelagert ja.


----------



## isartrails (25. April 2019)

Problem oder keines. Das untere Auge war nach 7 Jahren Vielnutzung am Trance nicht mehr rund, sondern ausgeschlagen. Vielleicht war auch nachlässige Montage schuld.
Ist beim Trance meiner Frau übrigens immer noch so drin. Problem würde sie es nicht nennen. Aber zu hören und zu spüren ist es schon gelegentlich, wenn's ruppig wird.


----------



## Jaerrit (25. April 2019)

Leute, ich bin der letzte der sich im Laberthread über Gelaber beschwert, aber es geht ja inzwischen nicht mal mehr um irgendein Schnäppchen, sondern um ausgayschlagene Dämpferaugen bei Giant, gips da nicht nen Herstellerforum oder so 
Danke, bin dann auch schon wieder weg, könnt also weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (25. April 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Leute, ich bin der letzte der sich im Laberthread über Gelaber beschwert, aber es geht ja inzwischen nicht mal mehr um irgendein Schnäppchen, sondern um ausgayschlagene Dämpferaugen bei Giant, gips da nicht nen Herstellerforum oder so
> Danke, bin dann auch schon wieder weg, könnt also weitermachen


Bin auch dafür über aktuelle Schnäppchen zu sprechen. Muss nur noch jemand liefern.


----------



## Jaerrit (25. April 2019)

Passend zur baldigen Urlaubszeit: CRC-Transporttasche für Bikes für 65,-€ - Tipp des Tages: noch einen weiteren Artikel für min. 10,01€ dazu nehmen und mit dem Code CLEAR2019 noch 10€ Rabatt erhalten...


----------



## fone (25. April 2019)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Passend zur baldigen Urlaubszeit: CRC-Transporttasche für Bikes für 65,-€ - Tipp des Tages: noch einen weiteren Artikel für min. 10,01€ dazu nehmen und mit dem Code CLEAR2019 noch 10€ Rabatt erhalten...


Scheinbar hat sich seit 2011 nix geändert, nur für kleine Bikes geeignet? Kommentare lassen das zumindest vermuten.


----------



## JDEM (25. April 2019)

CRC verschickt doch eh nur noch falsche Teile, also aufgepasst bei vermeintlichen Schnäppchen bei denen.


----------



## Korner (25. April 2019)

C0HiBA schrieb:


> Preisfehler?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/Gandhi-Sattelklemme-p43512/



Nein


----------



## Jaerrit (25. April 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat sich seit 2011 nix geändert, nur für kleine Bikes geeignet? Kommentare lassen das zumindest vermuten.


Könnte den Preis erklären. Hab derzeit eh keinen Bedarf, falls doch würde ich aber erstmal ne Suchanzeige nach nem YT-Karton aufgeben und dann deren Tasche bestellen


----------



## Montigomo (26. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich unproblematisch,  sonst würde das Giant ja auch ändern, wenns fa Probleme geben würde.
> Ist schon seit Jahren beim Trance und Reign so, daß unten kein Gleitlager ist. Wozu auch, stehender Dämpfer
> Ausschlagen kann das doch am ehesten, wenn der Bolzen Spiel hat, lose montiert oder eingelaufen ist. Zweiteres würd ich mal ausschliessen, da der Dämpfer unten sich ja quasi nicht bewegt. Hab auch nirgends von gehäuften Problemen diesbezüglich gehört.
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt es geht um das untere Auge mit 15er Bolzen drin.



Phimi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Hatte auch mal ein Projekt.
> 
> ...



Und der Bolzen ist Kugelgelagert. 

Der Bolzen hat einen Außendurchmesser von 14,9mm. Bei ausgepresstem Gleitlager, hat dann der Dämpfer 15,0mm Innendurchmesser am unteren Auge.  

Heißt es dann, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen sollte?

Ich bitte mich zu entschuldigen, dass es jetzt soweit mit der Diskussion gegangen und es nicht wirklich um ein Schnäppchen gelabbert wird…Ich wollte niemanden damit ärgern…


----------



## Phi-Me (26. April 2019)

Lager unten raus und gut ist...


----------



## Montigomo (26. April 2019)

Phimi schrieb:


> Lager unten raus und gut ist...


Wie denn raus? Ich habe Dich so verstanden, dass genau dank dieser Lager alles problemlos funktionieren sollte, oder?


----------



## Phi-Me (26. April 2019)

Also Gleitlager raus. Kugellager drin lassen. 

Würde noch Montagepaste auf Bolzen und Dämpfer schmieren und dann passt das. Das wird axial geklemmt und sitzt dann sehr gut. Ist ne ungewöhnliche, aber eigentlich sehr gute Lösung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (26. April 2019)

Phimi schrieb:


> Also Gleitlager raus. Kugellager drin lassen.
> 
> Würde noch Montagepaste auf Bolzen und Dämpfer schmieren und dann passt das. Das wird axial geklemmt und sitzt dann sehr gut. Ist ne ungewöhnliche, aber eigentlich sehr gute Lösung...



Jetzt ist alles klar! Gleitlager…Vielen Dank Dir!


----------



## C0HiBA (26. April 2019)

claire schrieb:


> Denke nicht - Trickstuff hat doch nun en neues Logo



Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Etwas dezenter als das alte Logo.
Soll mir aber recht sein! So gibts die "alte" Klemme halt für die Hälfte. ;-)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. April 2019)

mir gefällt der alte schriftzug sogar besser - was nimmt man da als Größe, ich denke die der Sattelstütze


----------



## sp00n82 (26. April 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> mir gefällt der alte schriftzug sogar besser - was nimmt man da als Größe, ich denke die der Sattelstütze


Den Außendurchmesser deines Sattelrohrs.


----------



## hasardeur (26. April 2019)

Oder alle Größen, sind je gerade so günstig. Eine wird schon passen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. April 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Oder alle Größen, sind je gerade so günstig. Eine wird schon passen.




nö passt gar keine habe 36.4 ....


----------



## pAn1c (27. April 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> nö passt gar keine habe 36.4 ....


Dafuq?


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. April 2019)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Dafuq?


Santa Cruz.


----------



## bobons (27. April 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> nö passt gar keine habe 36.4 ....


http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/kcnc-mtb-seat-clamp-sc11-alloy-qr-36-4mm-blue-kcabsc11m86az.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. April 2019)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Dafuq?


trek


----------



## bobbycar (27. April 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> € 349,89  32％ Off | 2019 NEW full mtb carbon frame 27.5er carbon mountain bike frame 27.5 plus full carbon fiber OEM boost mountain frameset
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bwfk9kmc


Was kommt da erfahrungsgemäß an Steuer etc hinzu?


----------



## hardtails (27. April 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Was kommt da erfahrungsgemäß an Steuer etc hinzu?


--> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fah...na-und-taiwan-kaufen-steuern-und-zoll.694974/


----------



## Danimal (27. April 2019)

Das stimmt nicht. Es werden 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällig. Zusätzlich manchmal 4,7% Zoll, die bei Angabe der richtigen Taric-Nummer aber je nach Sachbearbeiter auch Mal wegfallen. Wenn man die Verzollung der Gdsk aus Faulheit überlässt, werden nochmal 25€ fällig. Ich habe bei zwei Importen von Rahmenkits insgesamt immer so zwischen 70 und 100€ draufzahlen müssen.


----------



## marky-YT (27. April 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> *RockShox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer 190x51 €65.99*
> *https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/rockshox-monarch-rt3-dampfer/rp-prod132340*






 

Top Schnäppchen, besten Dank!


----------



## sp00n82 (27. April 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Es werden 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällig. Zusätzlich manchmal 4,7% Zoll, die bei Angabe der richtigen Taric-Nummer aber je nach Sachbearbeiter auch Mal wegfallen. Wenn man die Verzollung der Gdsk aus Faulheit überlässt, werden nochmal 25€ fällig. Ich habe bei zwei Importen von Rahmenkits insgesamt immer so zwischen 70 und 100€ draufzahlen müssen.


Stimmt doch in etwa, was da steht.


> *TLDR:*
> Fahrrad aus China: Der deutsche Staat will ungefähr 95% von Verkaufspreis und Versandkosten.
> Fahrradteile einschließlich Rahmen Taiwan und China: ungefähr 25%.
> Selbstverzollung spart GDSK.



Geht ja um einen Rahmen, nicht um ein ganzes Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (27. April 2019)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 855360
> 
> Top Schnäppchen, besten Dank!



CRC hat´s echt drauf.

Auch bei Dir Produkt abweichend vom Bild und Produkt abweichend von der Beschreibung/Bezeichnung.

Du hast da keinen Mnarch Debonair sondern die normale Luftkammer.


----------



## marky-YT (27. April 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> CRC hat´s echt drauf.
> 
> Auch bei Dir Produkt abweichend vom Bild und Produkt abweichend von der Beschreibung/Bezeichnung.
> 
> Du hast da keinen Mnarch Debonair sondern die normale Luftkammer.



Das stimmt, aber in meinem Falle bin ich ganz froh drüber, denn ich habe noch einen Monarch mit Debon Air, aber anderen Maßen, der mir nicht progressiv genug ist, jetzt kann ich mal die Kammern tauschen und schaun ob's hilft... Und auch ohne Debon Air sind 56€ schon ein fairer Preis.
Ich hatte für den Preis eigentlich mit nem Canyon Vorbau gerechnet


----------



## freetourer (27. April 2019)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber in meinem Falle bin ich ganz froh drüber, denn ich habe noch einen Monarch mit Debon Air, aber anderen Maßen, der mir nicht progressiv genug ist, jetzt kann ich mal die Kammern tauschen und schaun ob's hilft... Und auch ohne Debon Air sind 56€ schon ein fairer Preis.
> Ich hatte für den Preis eigentlich mit nem Canyon Vorbau gerechnet



Keine Frage - der Preis ist immer nocht top.

Ich würde das trotzdem bei CRC bemängeln, sonst stellen die den Fehler ja auch nicht ab.

(Meist gibt´s dann auch noch einen Gutscheincode für die nächste Bestellung)


----------



## Montigomo (27. April 2019)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 855360
> 
> Top Schnäppchen, besten Dank!


Auch ohne das Gleitlager am unteren Auge?


----------



## JDEM (27. April 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Auch ohne das Gleitlager am unteren Auge?



Jetzt reicht es hier aber mal


----------



## Deleted 346340 (27. April 2019)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 855360
> 
> Top Schnäppchen, besten Dank!



Bei mir gehen die 10 € Rabatt irgendwie nicht mehr. Steht immer etwas von AGB´s dort.

Ich hatte das Ding auch bestellt, kam auch kein Debon Air :-/


----------



## Deleted 346340 (27. April 2019)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber in meinem Falle bin ich ganz froh drüber, denn ich habe noch einen Monarch mit Debon Air, aber anderen Maßen, der mir nicht progressiv genug ist, jetzt kann ich mal die Kammern tauschen und schaun ob's hilft... Und auch ohne Debon Air sind 56€ schon ein fairer Preis.
> Ich hatte für den Preis eigentlich mit nem Canyon Vorbau gerechnet



Kleine Luftkammer wird sicher weniger progressiv sein! Erst mit größeren Luftkammern werden die Dämpfer im "MidStroke" mehr Support haben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. April 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> Kleine Luftkammer wird sicher weniger progressiv sein! Erst mit größeren Luftkammern werden die Dämpfer im "MidStroke" mehr Support haben.


----------



## Deleted 346340 (28. April 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


>



???
Die landläufige Meinung, dass ein Luft-Federbeine progressiv seien kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Mit den größeren (auch) Negativ-Luftkammern versuchten die Hersteller Stahlfeder-Federbeine zu simulieren. Oder denkst du, die Hersteller machen sich die Arbeit Dämpfer weniger progressiv als die vorhandenen zu gestalten?

Ich habe ein paar Bilder (Quelle ist im Link erkennbar) gefunden:












Habe das Bild von oben kopiert um die Farben besser darzustellen - Kommentare bezogen auf Luft-Federbeine:






Weiterführende Infos habe ich bei YT gefunden:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=3HeL5NNHbFw

In der Zusammenfassung hat André versäumt die Endanschlagspuffer bei Stahlfeder-Federbeinen zu beachten, sonst finde ich das Video sehr gelungen.


----------



## DerohneName (28. April 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> Kleine Luftkammer wird sicher weniger progressiv sein! Erst mit größeren Luftkammern werden die Dämpfer im "MidStroke" mehr Support haben.


Ist aber meist genau umgekehrt... Die meisten Enduro/Trail Bikes haben nicht genug Progressivität von Haus aus- mit nem linearen Dämpfer rauscht du da dann durch. 

Das beste: Dicken Dämpfer kaufen und dann 90% mit Spacern zukleistern- da tut's dann meist ein kleiner, aber ein X2 sieht halt cooler aus als so ein Triair oder Monarch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (28. April 2019)

StefanLaile schrieb:


> ???
> Die landläufige Meinung, dass ein Luft-Federbeine progressiv seien kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Mit den größeren (auch) Negativ-Luftkammern versuchten die Hersteller Stahlfeder-Federbeine zu simulieren. Oder denkst du, die Hersteller machen sich die Arbeit Dämpfer weniger progressiv als die vorhandenen zu gestalten?
> 
> Ich habe ein paar Bilder (Quelle ist im Link erkennbar) gefunden:
> ...


Kleine Kammer is doch progressiver als große


----------



## marky-YT (28. April 2019)

Ich wollte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten und mich eigentlich nur für's Reinstellen des Schnäppchens bedanken!

Ich ging auch davon aus: kleine Kammer + viele Volumenspacer = max. Progression
Ich probiere es einfach die Tage aus und mache dann gerne einen neuen Thread im Techbereich auf, damit hier weiter über Schnäppchen gequatscht werden kann.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. April 2019)

rosso80 schrieb:


> Taugt die Felge was. Für Carbon Top Preis Leistung:
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17441


Ist halt sehr schmal. Unter 19 mm Maulweite bei 380g ist eher etwas für Leute, die gerne Carbon haben möchten oder sich eher im oberen Gewichtsbereich befinden und trotzdem eine geringe Maulweite nicht scheuen.
Die DT XR 331 z. B. wiegt ungefähr gleich viel bei 20 mm Maulweite und einem Preis von 55 €. Ne Crest ist leichter bei 23 mm Maulweite und ca. 80 € (allerdings auch nicht die haltbarste).


----------



## Hardtail-GK (29. April 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/page-501#post-15872421

Erhalten habe ich zwei Ghandi mit neuem Logo (das ohne Ausrufezeichen) sowie jetzt mit Titanschraube. 

Wichtiger noch lt. Trickstuff: Das maximale Drehmoment für die neue Klemme liegt (abweichend zur Laserbeschriftung) bei 4NM. Die Anleitung auf der Trickstuffseite betrifft noch die alte Klemme.


----------



## C0HiBA (29. April 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/page-501#post-15872421
> 
> Erhalten habe ich zwei Ghandi mit neuem Logo (das ohne Ausrufezeichen) sowie jetzt mit Titanschraube.



Welche Farbe und Größe hast du bestellt?
Kann noch jemand anders berichten? ich warte noch auf das Paket ;-)


----------



## Hardtail-GK (29. April 2019)

C0HiBA schrieb:


> Welche Farbe und Größe hast du bestellt?
> Kann noch jemand anders berichten? ich warte noch auf das Paket ;-)



Schwarz und 34,9 ... wenn die falsche Lasergravur der einzige Makel der Klemme ist, dann will ich nix sagen


----------



## ilfer (30. April 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Schwarz und 34,9 ... wenn die falsche Lasergravur der einzige Makel der Klemme ist, dann will ich nix sagen


Die hätte ich auch genommen... aber abgesehen vom Rabatt find ich 15€ für ne Sattelklemme immer noch viel...


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Die hätte ich auch genommen... aber abgesehen vom Rabatt find ich 15€ für ne Sattelklemme immer noch viel...


Dann bist du hier im Falschen Forum.  Ich hätte sie gekauft aber SC hat eben nur 36.4mm


----------



## Hardtail-GK (30. April 2019)

Allgemein betrachtet sind auch 15 Euro für "nur" eine Sattelklemme natürlich sehr viel.

Im speziellen sind 15 Euro für eine Sattelklemme dieser Klasse (8g -> Leichtbau) ein Schnäppchen. Und wenn sie auch noch tut was sie soll, dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. April 2019)

Tut sie!
Hatte vorher ne Sixpack Skywalker - Klemme am Rad und etwas Probleme mit der Reverb. Hat beim Ausfahren gehakt, wenn ich die Klemme genügend angezogen habe, damit der feststehende Teil der Stütze auch wirklich fest steht. Mit der Trickstuff gibt's das Problem nicht. Offenbar verteilt die die Klemmkräfte tatsächlich besser.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. April 2019)

die skywalker ist bereits des namens wegen die beste klemme der welt. ich glaub es hakt!


----------



## ilfer (30. April 2019)

Überzeugt... ich messe morgen aus und bestelle.


----------



## boarderking (30. April 2019)

die wissen schon warum sie jetzt eine Titanschraube nehmen....


----------



## Hardtail-GK (30. April 2019)

boarderking schrieb:


> die wissen schon warum sie jetzt eine Titanschraube nehmen....



warum?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. April 2019)

Meine graue 31,8er Klemme ist übrigens noch die alte Version. Aber ob 4 oder 4,5Nm, so fein kann ich nichtmal meinen Drehmo justieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (30. April 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> warum?



keiner Ahnung-aber sie werden es wissen...


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2019)

Ne Frage zu den RCZ DT Laufrädern:
Bekomme ich ne Versandmitteilung nach den 16/20 Wochen? Oder klingelt irgendwann ein Paketbote völlig unerwartet...?


----------



## hasardeur (1. Mai 2019)

Es gab bei mir immer eine Mitteilung.


----------



## DerohneName (1. Mai 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ne Frage zu den RCZ DT Laufrädern:
> Bekomme ich ne Versandmitteilung nach den 16/20 Wochen? Oder klingelt irgendwann ein Paketbote völlig unerwartet...?


Ich habe, wie eigentlich immer, eine Mail bekommen mit Warenausgang inklusive Trackinglink (und dazu dann ne gesonderte Mail von UPS nochmal)


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2019)

Ok. Danke.


----------



## Steefan (3. Mai 2019)

Homer4 schrieb:


> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...-2-star-suspension-mountainbike/rp-prod169659
> 
> Niner IRP für knapp 2900€.
> M,L,Xl noch vorhanden.



Mit Code SSBIKEM19 gehen nochmal 500,-- runter.


----------



## blubboo (3. Mai 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> SLX-Bremse für 19€ (nur VR):
> https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=17242



Das angebot gibt es schon länger, ich habe vor einem dreiviertel Jahr schon zwei bestellt.
Trotzdem ein super Preis.



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Magura MT7 Pro HC Bremsenset 276 €  ca 25-30 € günstiger
> https://www.rotwild-outletstore.de/magura-mt7-hc-bremsenset.html



Lieferbar ab dem 16.5.


----------



## toastet (3. Mai 2019)

War ja auch schon mindesten zweimal im Schnäppchenthread, keine Ahnung wo die Schiffsladung Vorderbremsen herkam


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Mai 2019)

Mich wundert es auch - der muss nen Container haben  Dieser Schnapper wird ja nicht nur hier veröffentlicht mit moderater Leseranzahl sondern auch auf den hiesigen Schnapperportalen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Mai 2019)

Die haben irgendwie öfter Vorderradbremsen übrig bei CNC. Meine Guide Ultimate habe ich auch dort zum Schnäppchenpreis als 2x Vorderradbremse gekauft und dann bei einer ne längere Leitung verbaut...
Wundert mich auch, wie das kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. Mai 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wundert mich auch, wie das kommt.



IN HH fahren alle nur auf dem HR


----------



## piilu (3. Mai 2019)

Rein theoretisch neigt die HR eher zum Druckpunktwandern und wenn der Paul die immer gegen ne neue getauscht hat, dann sind wohl einige VR über geblieben


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Mai 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die haben irgendwie öfter Vorderradbremsen übrig bei CNC. Meine Guide Ultimate habe ich auch dort zum Schnäppchenpreis als 2x Vorderradbremse gekauft und dann bei einer ne längere Leitung verbaut...
> Wundert mich auch, wie das kommt.



Wie jetzt 2 Hebel auf der Linken Seite


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Mai 2019)

Klar, frei nach dem Motto: "Was machen Sie richtig, was alle anderen falsch machen...?!"


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt 2 Hebel auf der Linken Seite


Die sind doch baugleich für links und rechts soweit ich weiß.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Mai 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die sind doch baugleich für links und rechts soweit ich weiß.



Also nach meinem technischen Verständnis - nein 

....es sein denn man will das der Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten zeigt .....


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Also nach meinem technischen Verständnis - nein
> 
> ....es sein denn man will das der Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten zeigt .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 857995


in seiner aussage bezieht sich @Geisterfahrer auf die guide, und NICHT aus die slx!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Mai 2019)

Ops, aneinander vorbei geredet - die Guide kenn ich nicht, wenn das mit der geht ist doch super. Würde das bei der SLX gehen hätte ich schon längst ne 2. gekauft


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Mai 2019)

Beide links kann übrigens auch sinnvoll sein: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tri...fahrungsaustausch.877668/page-3#post-15775709


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (3. Mai 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es auch - der muss nen Container haben  Dieser Schnapper wird ja nicht nur hier veröffentlicht mit moderater Leseranzahl sondern auch auf den hiesigen Schnapperportalen.


datt kann sich ja nun wohl jeder denken, dass es sich um china nachbauten handelt und sich die dinger dann in der praxis wie folgt verhalten:


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> datt kann sich ja nun wohl jeder denken, dass es sich um china nachbauten handelt und sich die dinger dann in der praxis wie folgt verhalten:


Ohoh, da wäre der gute Christoph Nies von CNC-Bike aber schon längst Konkurs wegen Schadensersatzforderungen, so lange wie es die SLX Vorderbremse da schon im Angebot gibt.


----------



## Korner (3. Mai 2019)

cuberider82 schrieb:


> Also finde würde hier erstmal mir diese Test seite anschauen. Da findet man hilfreiches und der kann es dann auch da zu den meist besten (verglichen) Preisen bestellen !
> https://www.produkt-tests.de



Vorsicht Fakeseite !


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Vorsicht Fakeseite !


Hmm, sicher? Im Impressum ist zumindest ein Name angegeben, den man so mit Google auch findet. Die Telefonnummer deckt sich dann auch mit der von fbuf.de, und von dieser Seite wird auch das Finanzierungsrechner-Widget geladen. 
Also zumindest die Seite sieht echt aus. Den Inhalt an sich hab ich mir jetzt nicht angeguckt, und dass das Posting dennoch Spam war, steht allerdings auch so ziemlich außer Frage.


----------



## Korner (3. Mai 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hmm, sicher? Im Impressum ist zumindest ein Name angegeben, den man so mit Google auch findet. Die Telefonnummer deckt sich dann auch mit der von fbuf.de, und von dieser Seite wird auch das Finanzierungsrechner-Widget geladen.
> Also zumindest die Seite sieht echt aus. Den Inhalt an sich hab ich mir jetzt nicht angeguckt, und dass das Posting dennoch Spam war, steht allerdings auch so ziemlich außer Frage.



Gekaufte Seite würde ich Tippen.

bei dieser Rechtschreibung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die legitim ist.

"Produkt-Tests.de gibt Ihnen als Käufer einen Übersicht über Produkte und Artikel die in Testberichten gut abgeschnitten haben. Be lesen Sie hierfür die Testberichte und die Testergebnisse der einzelennen Produkte um das beste für Sie und Ihre Bedürfnisse zu finden. Nutzen Sie auch die Bewertungen und Kommentare von Nutzern die diese Produkt bereits gekauft und getestet haben. "

Und dann dieser Satz...

"Aber bedenken Sie das Leute mehr negativ als positiv schreiben und man nicht immer davon ausgehen sollte das das Produkt schlecht ist."

Auch steht unten in den Kategorien

"Baumschinen"

Diese Fehler ziehen sich quer durch die ganze Homepage.

Impressum hab ich als erstes gecheckt.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Mai 2019)

Habs mir jetzt mal näher angeschaut. Schon dubios, aber die Links scheinen allesamt auf Ebay von komplett unterschiedlichen Händlern zu verweisen. Und hat so rein gar nichts mit Mountainbikes zu tun. So ganz schlau werd ich ehrlich gesagt nicht draus. Vielleicht sowas wie ne Linkfarm für bessere Suchmaschinen-Platzierung. 
Zumindest auf jeden Fall Spam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (3. Mai 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Habs mir jetzt mal näher angeschaut. Schon dubios, aber die Links scheinen allesamt auf Ebay von komplett unterschiedlichen Händlern zu verweisen. Und hat so rein gar nichts mit Mountainbikes zu tun. So ganz schlau werd ich ehrlich gesagt nicht draus. Vielleicht sowas wie ne Linkfarm für bessere Suchmaschinen-Platzierung.
> Zumindest auf jeden Fall Spam.



Jup , für was auch immer diese Seite gebaut wurde.  Es ist nichts gutes


----------



## demlak (4. Mai 2019)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Bei Globetrotter 15% auf Vaude
> 
> http://link.globetrotter.de/u/gm.php?prm=4dTiKAd1dp_765361266_2783571_382943



Das sind keine Schnäppchen.. damit kommen die Globetrotter-Preise langsam dem Rest der Welt näher.

Die ersten drei Bike-Sachen die ich rausgesucht habe, gabs prompt per google-Preissuche woanders günstiger.. TROTZ der 15% bei Globetrotter.

13,59 Euro - https://www.globetrotter.de/vaude-satteltaschen-race-light-black-1028849/?sku=5637206429
vs.
12,95 Euro - https://www.rosebikes.de/vaude-race-light-satteltasche-684172?product_shape=black&article_size=L

18,69 Euro - https://www.globetrotter.de/vaude-satteltaschen-tool-schwarz-1028850/
vs.
15,04 Euro - https://www.bicycles.de/p/vaude-tool-m-satteltasche/8176193/

18,69 Euro - https://www.globetrotter.de/vaude-rahmentasche-triangle-bag-black-1029253/
vs.
14,95 Euro - https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/vaude-triangle-bag-rahmentasche-694521


Ich weiß, ich weiß.. ich bin da altmodisch, wenn ich in einem Schnäppchenthread Schnäppchen erwarte. Seid nicht zu hart mit meiner altbackenen Art =)


----------



## Nd-60 (4. Mai 2019)

Globe trotter ist eine Apotheke


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mir mal eine Bestellung mit ner Tonne Trickstuff Belägen klar gemacht. Sind zwar erst in 10 oder mehr Tagen lieferbar aber was solls. 20% sind gut. Leider keine Scheiben inbegriffen.


----------



## CrossX (4. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal eine Bestellung mit ner Tonne Trickstuff Belägen klar gemacht. Sind zwar erst in 10 oder mehr Tagen lieferbar aber was solls. 20% sind gut. Leider keine Scheiben inbegriffen.


Wo gab es die?


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Mai 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wo gab es die?


Bc


----------



## null-2wo (4. Mai 2019)

super. genau die hab ich vor zwei wochen bestellt


----------



## pAn1c (4. Mai 2019)

Ich habe die von Shimano genommen, und betreu nichts..


----------



## CrossX (5. Mai 2019)

Super,  genau die wollte ich dieses Wochenende bestellen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Super,  genau die wollte ich dieses Wochenende bestellen.


Die für meine Direttissima sind ja erst in ca. 10 Tagen lieferbar. Vielleicht kommt dann noch eins dieser guten Angebote und ich kann die Bestellung zusammenführen und die Versandkosten sparen. Schnäppchenjäger eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (5. Mai 2019)

und die power+ sind empfehlenswert?
auch mit shimpansen scheiben?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> und die power+ sind empfehlenswert?
> auch mit shimpansen scheiben?


Ja, sehr sogar! Es kann zu Rubbeln kommen aber das hatte ich bisher nur bei Trickstuff Power+ mit Trickstuff HD Scheiben.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja, sehr sogar! Es kann zu Rubbeln kommen aber das hatte ich bisher nur bei Trickstuff Power+ mit Trickstuff HD Scheiben.


mit den Superstar Components Belägen kann man sogar noch mehr Geld sparen und die sind in meiner Shigura absolut top! Ich habe übrigrns die Kevlarbeläge drin.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> mit den Superstar Components Belägen kann man sogar noch mehr Geld sparen und die sind in meiner Shigura absolut top! Ich habe übrigrns die Kevlarbeläge drin.


Nun, die gibt es ja für die Direttissima nicht. Wenn ich mal wieder andere Bremsen fahren sollte, dann kann ich die auch mal ausprobieren. Danke.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Nun, die gibt es ja für die Direttissima nicht. Wenn ich mal wieder andere Bremsen fahren sollte, dann kann ich die auch mal ausprobieren. Danke.


du nicht, aber @CrossX
Das Zitat war vllt. überflüssig.


----------



## piilu (5. Mai 2019)

Sind die Trickstuff Beläge wirklich so gut oder auch nur ein Placebo wie die Bresscheiben?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Mai 2019)

piilu schrieb:


> Sind die Trickstuff Beläge wirklich so gut oder auch nur ein Placebo wie die Bresscheiben?


nein, sind völlig schlecht, die meisten fahren sie aus Dummheit.

Die Beläge von Trickstuff waren in meinen Augen die besten für meine XT, für meine Hope E4 und auch für meine Shigura waren sie top (wobei es sie für die MT7-Sättel nur einteilig gab, das Gefummel tue ich mir nicht mehr an)


Was erwartest du von Bremsscheiben, dass du von Placebos sprichst? Willst du deine Abneigung gegen Trickstuff zum Thema machen?


----------



## Raggygandalf (5. Mai 2019)

Hab mir mal die trickstuff 240 Standart Beläge geholt für meine Shimano br-500

Bin mal gespannt ob die die bremse verbessern. Sie ist nicht schlecht hat aber einiges an verbesserungspotential.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Mai 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> mit den Superstar Components Belägen kann man sogar noch mehr Geld sparen und die sind in meiner Shigura absolut top! Ich habe übrigrns die Kevlarbeläge drin.


ach siehste, wollte ich noch gefragt haben, von wegen wie hiess der anbiter aus uk nochmal gleich. hatte ich noch schemenhaft in erinnerung und wie jetzt immer noch oder zum driten mal, sind die beläge für zee nicht lieferbar, weder die einen noch die anderen 
dann also wohl doch mal trickstuff, wenn dann doch auch im vergleich deutlichst teurer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Nun, die gibt es ja für die Direttissima nicht. Wenn ich mal wieder andere Bremsen fahren sollte, dann kann ich die auch mal ausprobieren. Danke.


Haben die Direttissima-Beläge nicht die gleichen Maße wie irgendwelche Shimanobremsbeläge? Ich meine, @Mr. Tr!ckstuff hätte mal so etwas angemerkt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Mai 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Haben die Direttissima-Beläge nicht die gleichen Maße wie irgendwelche Shimanobremsbeläge? Ich meine, @Mr. Tr!ckstuff hätte mal so etwas angemerkt.


Beläge für die alte xt passen


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Haben die Direttissima-Beläge nicht die gleichen Maße wie irgendwelche Shimanobremsbeläge? Ich meine, @Mr. Tr!ckstuff hätte mal so etwas angemerkt.


Achso ja, stimmt. Irgendwelche XT oder so. Na mal schauen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Mai 2019)

S.o.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> S.o.


Ja. Danke. Die H4 bei Superstar wären das, sind aber sowohl in Organisch als auch Kevlar ausverkauft. Sinter bau ich mir nicht mehr ans Rad.


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (6. Mai 2019)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Fox Proframe Helm "Limited Version"  Hellrot Gr.S/M/L für 135€
> 
> Link: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/fox-racing-proframe-helm-limited-edition-/rp-prod175639?gs=1&awc=7613_1557010762_3aa8c620d0b36f5453013d7bd7ab2829&utm_source=affiliate-window&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idealo.de&utm_term=idealo+internet+GmbH+-+DE&utm_content=Comparison+Engine
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 858554



Das Foto eine Nummer kleiner reichte auch..
Ansonsten.. Helme für über 100 Euro, Pedale für über 60 Euro... Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (6. Mai 2019)

Super Preis für den Proframe!


----------



## fone (6. Mai 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Super Preis für den Proframe!


Kann man den auch auf dem DH-Radl anziehen?

Mein 100% Status Helm ist so mega warm, da sieht der Fox echt verlockend aus.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2019)

boarderking schrieb:


> https://www.bergfreunde.de/syncros-...MIi9LWsqGF4gIVDSrgCh3S_QBpEAEYASABEgIEpvD_BwE
> 
> Syncros dropper 31,6 150mm 179,97 Euros
> 
> ...



und noch eine TranzX Variante gelabelt.  Ist aber grad bei CRC erheblich billiger.


----------



## decay (6. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Kann man den auch auf dem DH-Radl anziehen?
> 
> Mein 100% Status Helm ist so mega warm, da sieht der Fox echt verlockend aus.



Soweit ich weiss hat er DH Freigabe, ist wesentlich angenehmer im Sommer.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2019)

Sitzt für meinen Geschmack aber nicht so fest wie ich es von einem DH-Helm erwarte. Passform ist maximal so gut wie eine Halbschale mit Kinnbügel. Er hatte bei mir noch so viel Bewegungsfreiheit dass er mit Neckbrace nicht funktionierte. Das hat den Helm einfach irgendwo hin geschoben, obwohl er da, wo er am Kopf aufliegt, gut saß.

Da ich schon einen Bell Super 3R habe, der bei mir sehr gut sitzt, ging der Proframe wieder zurück.


----------



## Stemminator (6. Mai 2019)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Das Foto eine Nummer kleiner reichte auch..
> Ansonsten.. Helme für über 100 Euro, Pedale für über 60 Euro... Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde



Normal sollte die Forensoftware das Bild an das Endgerät anpassen oder meinst du wegen der Datengröße?


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Mai 2019)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Normal sollte die Forensoftware das Bild an das Endgerät anpassen oder meinst du wegen der Datengröße?


Völlig egal, der hat immer was zu maulen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Völlig egal, der hat immer *ausschließlich* was zu maulen


hab es mal korrigiert.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Mai 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sitzt für meinen Geschmack aber nicht so fest wie ich es von einem DH-Helm erwarte. Passform ist maximal so gut wie eine Halbschale mit Kinnbügel. Er hatte bei mir noch so viel Bewegungsfreiheit dass er mit Neckbrace nicht funktionierte. Das hat den Helm einfach irgendwo hin geschoben, obwohl er da, wo er am Kopf aufliegt, gut saß.
> 
> Da ich schon einen Bell Super 3R habe, der bei mir sehr gut sitzt, ging der Proframe wieder zurück.



Kommt sicher auf die Kopfform an. Bei mir sitzt der Proframe ausreichend fest. Ganz so fest wie ein klassischer DH FF wird mit der sparsamen Polsterung allerdings nie klappen. Dafür ist er wirklich super gut ventiliert. Da ich nicht so schnell unterwegs bin, reicht mir der Helm auch im Park. Wer aber richtig DH fahren kann, sollte wohl besser einen anderen Helm tragen.


----------



## fone (7. Mai 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sitzt für meinen Geschmack aber nicht so fest wie ich es von einem DH-Helm erwarte. Passform ist maximal so gut wie eine Halbschale mit Kinnbügel. Er hatte bei mir noch so viel Bewegungsfreiheit dass er mit Neckbrace nicht funktionierte. Das hat den Helm einfach irgendwo hin geschoben, obwohl er da, wo er am Kopf aufliegt, gut saß.
> 
> Da ich schon einen Bell Super 3R habe, der bei mir sehr gut sitzt, ging der Proframe wieder zurück.


Hm, verstehe.
Ich hab ihn gestern doch schon bestellt und guck mir das einfach mal an.


hasardeur schrieb:


> Kommt sicher auf die Kopfform an. Bei mir sitzt der Proframe ausreichend fest. Ganz so fest wie ein klassischer DH FF wird mit der sparsamen Polsterung allerdings nie klappen. Dafür ist er wirklich super gut ventiliert. Da ich nicht so schnell unterwegs bin, reicht mir der Helm auch im Park. Wer aber richtig DH fahren kann, sollte wohl besser einen anderen Helm tragen.


Oh. 
Dann bin ich gespannt, ob das Tragegefühl sagt, dass ich Downhill fahren kann. (Was ich nicht kann.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Mai 2019)

Gibt es beim BC Schnäppchenmonat auch noch andere Codes oder bleiben die auf der Seite Ersichtlichen einfach bestehen?


----------



## Tony- (7. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt es beim BC Schnäppchenmonat auch noch andere Codes oder bleiben die auf der Seite Ersichtlichen einfach bestehen?


Ich hab´s so verstanden, dass es jede Woche ab Samstag neue Marken gibt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Mai 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich hab´s so verstanden, dass es jede Woche ab Samstag neue Marken gibt.


Stimmt. Hab mir den Flyer noch einmal richtig durchgelesen. Erste Woche bis zum 10.


----------



## rms69 (9. Mai 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Danke ... aber so ist so eine Liste nicht besonders nützlich, weil die Links gekürzt dargestellt werden und dadurch völlig unklar ist was sich dahinter versteckt. Wenn ich die Regularien des Threads richtig verstehe sollten Produkte mit Preisangabe verlinkt werden. Also in etwa so:
> *Camelback Mule LR 15 - 89,90€
> Fox Flux MIPS Helm - 109,90€
> Northwave Phantom 2 SRS Schuhe - 69,90€
> ...


Danke @alles-fahrer ! auch wenn jetzt wieder 10000 Meldungen von "_Dann poste ich halt gar keine Schnäppchen mehr_" kommen


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Mai 2019)

Wasse solle Anhang


----------



## aibeekey (9. Mai 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> Danke @alles-fahrer ! auch wenn jetzt wieder 10000 Meldungen von "_Dann poste ich halt gar keine Schnäppchen mehr_" kommen



Smartphone: lange auf den Link drücken, dann wird er vollständig angezeigt, wenn man die Auswahl "in neuem Tab öffnen" hat. Zumindest Android.

Desktop: mit der maus über den Link fahren. 

Für beides muss man den Link nicht Mal öffnen

Aber ja, das ist schon komplex.


----------



## rms69 (9. Mai 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> ....Aber ja, das ist schon komplex.




.. und einfach nur die Regel zu lesen ist natürlich zu viel verlangt 



Torsten schrieb:


> *Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!*
> 
> Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Steefan (9. Mai 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Aber ja, das ist schon komplex



Bin da ganz bei Dir, aber es ist doch offensichtlich: Die Mehrheit wünscht sich regelkonformes Posten von Schnäppchen.. auch wenn ich das als ein wenig undankbar empfinde, da der Poster sich ja immerhin schon die Mühe gemacht hat, das Schnäppchen zu teilen... da wäre ich nicht allzu kleinlich, wenn es um die Form geht, aber damit ist man hier ziemlich allein. Dennoch frage ich mich schon, ob all diese auf Regeln pochenden Menschen sich im täglichen Leben auch so vorbildlich verhalten...


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Mai 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Dennoch frage ich mich schon, ob all diese auf Regeln pochenden Menschen sich im täglichen Leben auch so vorbildlich verhalten...


selbstverständlich, allerdings in der zentrale der doppelmoralität an eigene, bessere natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (9. Mai 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> .. und einfach nur die Regel zu lesen ist natürlich zu viel verlangt



Deswegen hab ich alle meine Schnäppchen nur im laberthread gepostet. 
Wenn das immer mehr machen, schaut ihr mit euren regeln auch in die Röhre. Man kann halt auch übertreiben. Aber ist eh jedesmal das gleiche hier 

Am besten: die die meckern und die mecker Posts liken, Posten selber nie Schnäppchen...



Steefan schrieb:


> Bin da ganz bei Dir, aber es ist doch offensichtlich: Die Mehrheit wünscht sich regelkonformes Posten von Schnäppchen..



Würde das nicht Mehrheit nennen. Sondern eher die, die am lautesten schreien.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Mai 2019)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Suntour Durolux RC2 27,5" 180mm FW 20x110mm  für 349€
> 
> Link: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/suntour-durolux-rc2-27,5-disc-180-tapered-20x110-839992
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 860385



Hatten wir schonmal.
Keine r2c2


----------



## isartrails (10. Mai 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Würde das nicht Mehrheit nennen.


Diese Leier wieder! Behalt deine gefühlte Wahrheiten bitte für dich und bastle weiter an deinem Weltbild. Hoffnungslose Fälle, für die alle anderen Spießer oder Schreihälse sind.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Am besten: die die meckern und die mecker Posts liken, Posten selber nie Schnäppchen...



Ich überlege gerade, wie man Deinen Post am besten einsortiert. Vielleicht fügst Du schnell ein Schnäppchen hinzu, sonst wird es noch zu einfach.


----------



## aibeekey (10. Mai 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Diese Leier wieder! Behalt deine gefühlte Wahrheiten bitte für dich und bastle weiter an deinem Weltbild. Hoffnungslose Fälle, für die alle anderen Spießer oder Schreihälse sind.



Dude, you're being very undude!

Eigentlich sollte man dir das Profilbild wegnehmen, so unentspannt, wie du immer auftrittst 
Das hat der Dude nicht verdient...


----------



## isartrails (10. Mai 2019)

Und dir sollte man das Forum wegnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (10. Mai 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen.. Drucksprüher 20l für 17 Euro inkl. Versand aus Deutschland:
> https://cgi.ebay.de/142930125784



Hatte ich, ist beim dritten Gebrauch verreckt und hatte ohnehin keinen brauchbaren Druck erzeugt. Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.


----------



## Steefan (10. Mai 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Das hat der Dude nicht verdient...



Allerdings nicht. War auch schon mehrfach mein Gedanke... Danke fürs Aussprechen.


----------



## demlak (10. Mai 2019)

Wenn sich alle an die Regeln (die übrigens nicht willkürlich sondern aus dem Forum heraus entstanden sind) halten würden, wäre auch alles viel entspannter.


----------



## aibeekey (10. Mai 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle an die Regeln (die übrigens nicht willkürlich sondern aus dem Forum heraus entstanden sind) halten würden, wäre auch alles viel entspannter.






Torsten schrieb:


> *Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!*
> 
> *Regeln:*
> 
> ...





demlak schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen.. Drucksprüher 20l für 17 Euro inkl. Versand aus Deutschland:
> https://cgi.ebay.de/142930125784



Stimmt 

Fühl dich also hiermit angekackt und ermahnt. Wenn das nochmal passiert, werde ich dich melden!


----------



## demlak (10. Mai 2019)

Endlich mal eine der Regeln, die ich so nicht stehen lassen würde. 
Ebay-*_Shops_* sind nicht weniger kurzlebig als sonstige Schnäppchen.


----------



## Steefan (10. Mai 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Regeln, die ich so nicht stehen lassen würde



Deshalb setzt Du Dich vorsätzlich über diese Regeln hinweg und postest nach eigenem Gutdünken...

... alle anderen sollen sich aber bitteschön an die Regeln halten:



demlak schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle an die Regeln (die übrigens nicht willkürlich sondern aus dem Forum heraus entstanden sind) halten würden, wäre auch alles viel entspannter.




Oje


----------



## demlak (10. Mai 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Deshalb setzt Du Dich vorsätzlich über diese Regeln hinweg


Nein


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Mai 2019)

Ne war sicher unbewusst, aber schön wenn man hier auf Regeln beharrt die man selber nicht kennt - made my day


----------



## demlak (10. Mai 2019)

Wenn hier irgendjemand mal ganz ruhig sein sollte bei dem Thema, dann bist das wohl du.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Mai 2019)

Wie ich schon sagte - Made my day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2019)

Salomonischer Vorschlag: Können wir nicht zwei Schnäppchenthreads haben, einen mit und einen ohne Regeln? Dann kann jeder dort abonnieren, wo er/sie mag und es gibt kein Hickhack mehr. Den Thread mit Regeln haben wir schon, fehlt also nur noch der ohne.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (10. Mai 2019)

Hammer doch. Laberfred ist der mit ohne Regeln.


----------



## write-only (10. Mai 2019)

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch nen Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread Laberthread


----------



## ollum104 (10. Mai 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hier-stand-ein-klaeglicher-versuch.836247/

Ich wollte mal vor langer Zeit einen solchen Versuch starten...

Aber die Sheriff Franktion wollte dies strikt unterbinden. Dann hab ich's eben bleiben lassen. Genauso wie meine posts...


----------



## demlak (10. Mai 2019)

Was redet ihr euch immer den gleichen kram.. dann macht doch einfach. Das ist ein Forum und keine Bettelstation. Ihr wollt einen eigenen Thread? Einfach starten.. fertig


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Mai 2019)

lasst es doch so wie es ist .... wird doch hier ablaufen wie immer - i.d.R halten sich ja alle dran, dann kommt mal wieder einer der verpennt die Regeln, der wird dann öffentlich zurechtgewiesen, was wiederum die auf den plan ruft die sich über soviel Pflichtbewusstsein lustig machen, dann entsteht eine kleine Diskussion mit verbalen Schlagabtausch, dann ist es wieder ruhig und nach ein paart Wochen geht das Spiel von vorne los


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Mai 2019)

scheisse, sind schon wieder ferien?
waren die osterferien nicht auch die frühjahrsferien, oder gibs das beides?
man sollte die ferien oder am besten gleich die schulpflicht abschaffen....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Mai 2019)

Na vielleicht geht es hier ja auch irgendwann mal wieder ontopic...

Der Sinn des Gardena Posts war auf ein Gerät hinzuweisen, dass den Namen "Reiniger" auch verdient. Wenn ich nur soviel Druck bekomme, wie wenn ich selber ans Forrädle pinkle, dann brauch ich mir mMn doch auch keinen Reiniger kaufen.

Hab gestern das Auto und die Winterfelgen gereiningt und auch ein Forrädle und muss sagen, dass der ganz schee Dampf macht. Aktuell läuft noch ne Anfrage, ob man den auch mit Reinigungsmittel und heißem Wasser betreiben darf..bis jetzt aber noch keine Antwort. Schließlich könnte man ja direkt nen Schlauch vom Warmwasseranschluss anschließen.

Was aufgefallen ist, dass der Behälter wohl etwas zu klein ist...wenn man ordentlich drauf hält, dann saugt der den Behälter recht schnell leer.

Dies nur als Ergänzung...

Ich hoffe, mein Gelaber entspannt Euch ein bißchen

VG
peru



Jierdan schrieb:


> Hatte ich, ist beim dritten Gebrauch verreckt und hatte ohnehin keinen brauchbaren Druck erzeugt. Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.


----------



## demlak (11. Mai 2019)

Ach? Lieber doch wieder zurückrudern um später wieder meckern zu können? 
Jeder Assi-Stammtisch wäre neidisch auf das inkonsequente Gebrabbel dieses Threads. 

Simple as fuck:
Wer die Regeln des Threads nicht mag, hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit einen neuen auf zu machen - ganz nach den eigenen Vorstellungen. Kostet kein Geld, keine große Anstrengung. Ein paar Klicks.. und fertig ist die eigene heile Welt. Wer solche Freiheiten und solche Optionen direkt vor der Nase hat und dann noch immer massiv über vorhandene Regeln und jene Leute meckert, welche die vorhandenen Regeln gut finden, der hat offenbar andere Prioritäten als die Regeln neu zu verhandeln und will nur Stunk machen, lästern und andere nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (11. Mai 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aber leider nur 15x100 / 12x142, also kein Boost.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. Mai 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Ach? Lieber doch wieder zurückrudern um später wieder meckern zu können?
> Jeder Assi-Stammtisch wäre neidisch auf das inkonsequente Gebrabbel dieses Threads.
> 
> Simple as fuck:
> Wer die *Regeln *des Threads nicht mag, hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit einen neuen auf zu machen - ganz nach den eigenen Vorstellungen. Kostet kein Geld, keine große Anstrengung. Ein paar Klicks.. und fertig ist die eigene heile Welt. Wer solche Freiheiten und solche Optionen direkt vor der Nase hat und dann noch immer massiv über vorhandene *Regeln *und jene Leute meckert, welche die vorhandenen *Regeln *gut finden, der hat offenbar andere Prioritäten als die *Regeln *neu zu verhandeln und will nur Stunk machen, lästern und andere nerven.



.... neuer Tag und wieder "Made my day"  - das du andere Inkonsequent bezeichnest bringt mir echt wieder zum schmunzeln - hier versucht einer einen solchen 2. Thread ohne Regeln zu erstellen - dann rate mal wie und vom wem die erste Antwort kommt ...und was aus der Anfrage geworden ist ...  nicht!?.. ich erinnere:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hier-stand-ein-klaeglicher-versuch.836247/

Also ist nix mit 2. Thread erstellen, was du auch weißt  - dem Fass den Boden ausschlagen tut sowieso das du hier Ebay Links postest obwohl eindeutig lt. Regelwerk untersagt - echt Konsequent, aber aufs Regelwerk beharren und andere damit belehren 

Wie war das noch .... Regeln gelten nur für andere


----------



## decay (11. Mai 2019)




----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2019)

skell1987 schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/dt-swi...ck-w0m1900afixso05206-w0m1900nfdrso05209.html
> 
> Falls noch jmd. einen 29er LRS braucht haut RCZ einen DT Swiss M1900 mit 30er Innenweite grad für 163€ raus.
> Rabattcode: RCZMDT



16 Wochen Lieferzeit - sollte man nicht übersehen bei der Bestellung!


----------



## aibeekey (11. Mai 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aber leider nur 15x100 / 12x142, also kein Boost.



Bitte in Zukunft wieder an die Regeln halten. Das hier ist der Laberthread. Danke!


----------



## osbow (11. Mai 2019)

Ihr habt hier alle wohl eure Regel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (11. Mai 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> .... neuer Tag und wieder "Made my day"  - das du andere Inkonsequent bezeichnest bringt mir echt wieder zum schmunzeln - hier versucht einer einen solchen 2. Thread ohne Regeln zu erstellen - dann rate mal wie und vom wem die erste Antwort kommt ...und was aus der Anfrage geworden ist ...  nicht!?.. ich erinnere:
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hier-stand-ein-klaeglicher-versuch.836247/
> 
> ...


Ich übersetz das oben nochmal für dich: klappe halten und MACHEN!


----------



## moon-rider (11. Mai 2019)

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/uk/mavic...-bolts-15x100mm-12x142mm-black-mp8312132.html
Was bräuchte man denn hier um auf XD umzurüsten?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...-ITS4-QRM-Auto-Laufraeder-Modell-2018-p59910/ oder
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...r-TS-2-ITS4-Laufraeder-ab-Modell-2012-p34418/

Gibts mit Code RCZMAVB für 599 Euro

Besten Dank vorab!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2019)

moon-rider schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/uk/mavic...-bolts-15x100mm-12x142mm-black-mp8312132.html
> Was bräuchte man denn hier um auf XD umzurüsten?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...-ITS4-QRM-Auto-Laufraeder-Modell-2018-p59910/ oder
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...r-TS-2-ITS4-Laufraeder-ab-Modell-2012-p34418/
> ...


siehe mavic.com


----------



## mok2905 (11. Mai 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> 16 Wochen Lieferzeit - sollte man nicht übersehen bei der Bestellung!



Wie ist denn die Erfahrung mit der tatsächlichen Lieferzeit? Wirklich 16 Wochen?


----------



## Duke_do (11. Mai 2019)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Erfahrung mit der tatsächlichen Lieferzeit? Wirklich 16 Wochen?



Ich warte auf meine seit Ende Januar und hoffe Sie kommen langsam mal an.


----------



## rosso80 (11. Mai 2019)

DerGeneigteLese schrieb:


> Continental Trail King 29x2,4 für 11,99EU bei RCZ
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/continental-tyre-trail-king-29x2-40-folding-black-84910321.html
> Code: *RCZCONTI
> ...


Eher nicht, die UVP Preise sind übertrieben, ist die Faltvariante, da hinter TrailKing normalerweise BlackChiliCompound steht... bei dem Mountainking handelt es sich um die Protection Variante. Ausserdem steht in der Beschreibung "Folding bead ". Vg Tobi


----------



## Asko (11. Mai 2019)

Ich hab RCZ nach 20 Wochen angeschrieben um die DT Laufräder stornieren und zack sie wurden verschickt


----------



## freetourer (11. Mai 2019)

DerGeneigteLese schrieb:


> Continental Trail King 29x2,4 für 11,99EU bei RCZ
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/continental-tyre-trail-king-29x2-40-folding-black-84910321.html
> Code: *RCZCONTI
> ...



Definitiv kein BCC - der Reifen hätte an der Flanke sonst das Flaggendesign.

Trailking Performance wird es sein.


----------



## Korner (11. Mai 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Lidl Montageständer. Lasset die Kommentare beginnen
> 
> 26,94 include Versand
> https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-fahrradmontagestaender/p294492



Versand nur innerhalb Deutschlands !


----------



## boblike (11. Mai 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Ich hab RCZ nach 20 Wochen angeschrieben um die DT Laufräder stornieren und zack sie wurden verschickt



Also ich habe letztens einen LRS ohne Probleme storniert. Innerhalb von 24h war das Geld wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (11. Mai 2019)

dirk75 schrieb:


> Continental Trail King 27,5 x 2.4


empfehlenswert? für vorn oder hinten geeignet, oder beides?
wie lange lassen sich reifen kühl, trocken und ohne licht eigentlich so lagern?


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Mai 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> empfehlenswert? für vorn oder hinten geeignet, oder beides?
> wie lange lassen sich reifen kühl, trocken und ohne licht eigentlich so lagern?


je älter, um so weniger abrieb. .
beim auto würden die meisten innerhalb von fünf jahren tauschen, denk ich. beim rad würde ich nach abnutzung und optischen mängeln entscheiden. 
es liefert leider auch nicht jeder reifen info zum herstellungszeitraum.


----------



## toastet (12. Mai 2019)

Autoreifen dürfen mit DOT bis zu 5 Jahren als neu verkauft werden, wer nach 5 Jahren den Reifen runterwirft, weil er zu "alt" ist, hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Aber Reifen ist eh so ein Lieblingsabzockthema der Autoindustrie mit den Winterreifen schon ab 7°, Runflats, Panikmache mit dem Alter und natürlich jedes Jahr mindestens 5 Vergleichstests wo dann Reifen "verlieren", die für 99% der Autofahrer sicher absolut gute bis sehr gute Leistung bringen würden. Waren aber letzte im Test, daher natürlich unfahrbar.


----------



## rapidrabbit (12. Mai 2019)

Den Bildern nach ist das aber der alte Trail King, oder?


----------



## bobons (12. Mai 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> empfehlenswert? für vorn oder hinten geeignet, oder beides?
> wie lange lassen sich reifen kühl, trocken und ohne licht eigentlich so lagern?



Ich lasse Reifen mindestens 6 Monate ablagern. Habe neulich Conti Grand Prix 4-Season von 2014 aufgezogen, sind auch noch top und haben subjektiv nichts verloren.


----------



## Pakalolo (12. Mai 2019)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Den Bildern nach ist das aber der alte Trail King, oder?


Woran lässt sich das erkennen? Gibt ja noch die "Silverline" Ausführung für den gleichen Preis. Ist nur die Farbe der Schrift anders?


----------



## rapidrabbit (12. Mai 2019)

Deswegen war das auch mehr als Frage formuliert.

Bild von der normalen (teuer) Version:



Angebot:


Silverline gibt es auch noch. Das ist dann OEM Ware?


----------



## platt_ziege (12. Mai 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> wer nach 5 Jahren den Reifen runterwirft, weil er zu "alt" ist, hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Aber Reifen ist eh so ein Lieblingsabzockthema der Autoindustrie mit den Winterreifen schon ab 7°, Runflats, Panikmache mit dem Alter und natürlich jedes Jahr mindestens 5 Vergleichstests wo dann Reifen "verlieren", die für 99% der Autofahrer sicher absolut gute bis sehr gute Leistung bringen würden. Waren aber letzte im Test, daher natürlich unfahrbar.


 amen! na ja, die deutschen und ihr liebstes kind halt. solange noch profil drauf ist und der tüv nix sagt, bleiben die dinger drauf.
wobei die mehrzahl der hier versammelten autofahrer mit absoluter sicherheit über die jahre ein x-faches für radreifen ausgibt.
insofern existiert das abzockthema hier in einem wesentlich grösserem maßstab. ich mein, 40€ für rad reifen 


rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Den Bildern nach ist das aber der alte Trail King, oder?


ich glaube nicht nur wegen den bildern, wenn nur bei bc über die suche gehst, taucht auch einer mit dem zusatz (2018) auf.

aufgrund des interesses scheint er ja wohl zu taugen, gell? und wie ich gelesen hab, auch fpr vo&hi solange es nicht zu feucht und matschig ist, korrekt?


----------



## Tony- (12. Mai 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> na ja, die deutschen und ihr liebstes kind halt. solange noch profil drauf ist und der tüv nix sagt, bleiben die dinger drauf


Ich schmeiße meine 4 Jahre alten Sommerreifen jetzt runter, ständig ESP an sobald es regnet.. obwohl noch genug Profil da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (12. Mai 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße meine 4 Jahre alten Sommerreifen jetzt runter, ständig ESP an sobald es regnet.. obwohl noch genug Profil da.


bist du fahranfänger? ausschalten den firlefanz! oder einfach nen normales bike ohne motor kaufen...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße meine 4 Jahre alten Sommerreifen jetzt runter, ständig ESP an sobald es regnet.. obwohl noch genug Profil da.


Am Fahrrad ESP  ?

Wie schnell Reifen hart werden, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Wenn die kühl und dunkel im Keller gelagert sind, weit weg von Lösungsmitteln und Feuchtigkeit, sind die auch nach 6 - 10 Jahren noch gut.
Wenn die am Rad in der Sonne stehen, können die neu nach 4 Jahren durch sein. Wäre aber seeehr ungewöhnlich, sowas hatte ich nur mal mit runderneuerten Reifen (am AUto  ), oder wenn die dann schon 50.000km runter haben und das weichere Gummi abgefahren ist.
Bei MTB Reifen ist es also nur bei den weichen Mischungen interessant, da der Weichmacher rausgeht. Habe noch StickE Kenda aus 2006, die sind steinhart.


----------



## LTB (12. Mai 2019)

dirk75 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...x-27-5-Faltreifen-Werkstattverpackung-p71137/
> 
> Continental Trail King 27,5 x 2.4  ---  14,99€





rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Den Bildern nach ist das aber der alte Trail King, oder?



Sieht so aus ...


----------



## Tony- (12. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Am Fahrrad ESP


Am KFZ natürlich  zum 1x die Woche Einkaufen und sonntags die Mutti im Nachbarort besuchen hätt noch vielleicht gelangt, ne Notbremsung oder Ausweichmanöver bei hohem Tempo will ich mit trockenrn Reifen aber nicht machen müssen. Ist aber leider jedem selbst überlassen wie er damit umgeht...


----------



## AltaSack (12. Mai 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße meine 4 Jahre alten Sommerreifen jetzt runter...



Marke? Typ? Laufleistung? Fahrzeug? DOT?
Fahrstil ?


----------



## Tony- (12. Mai 2019)

AltaSack schrieb:


> Marke? Typ? Laufleistung? Fahrzeug? DOT?
> Fahrstil ?


Hankook, 97W, 70K, ein Coupe, 1815, auch mal flott..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (12. Mai 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße meine 4 Jahre alten Sommerreifen jetzt runter, ständig ESP an sobald es regnet.. obwohl noch genug Profil da.


Was? 
Ich hatte auf meinen 6Jahre alten Sommerreifen  auf Pflastersteinen(Höhenstraße) nichtmal das ESP bei etwas zügigerer Fahrweise +Heckantrieb.

Habe meine alten 26" 3 oder 4 Jahre im Keller gelagert- haben ausgesehen wir neu und das Gummi war nicht hart oder rissig (was Autoreifen ja sehr gerne werden). 

Aber vlt hast du auch nur schlechte Reifen die keinen guten Grip haben wenn's nass wird.


----------



## Tony- (12. Mai 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Aber vlt hast du auch nur schlechte Reifen die keinen guten Grip haben wenn's nass wird.


Kann sein.. habe jetzt Contis bestellt weil die Winterreifen top sind und ich grad den Kaiser so toll finde


----------



## hardtails (12. Mai 2019)

Die Antwort dir ihr Sucht heißt:

Hankook

Die sind ab Werk scheiße. 
Quasi der Schwalbe unter den Autoreifen


----------



## Tony- (12. Mai 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Die Antwort dir ihr Sucht heißt:
> 
> Hankook
> 
> ...


Laut diversen Testberichten eigentlich ganz gut..


----------



## mok2905 (12. Mai 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Die Antwort dir ihr Sucht heißt:
> 
> Hankook
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so aber nicht.


----------



## toastet (12. Mai 2019)

Beim Schlechtmachen einer Marke, sprich nichtmal einem spezifischen Reifenmodell oder gar Dimension oder gar in Verbindung mit einem Fahrzeug, braucht man bei PKW-Reifen doch gar nicht weiter diskutieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Beim Schlechtmachen einer Marke, sprich nichtmal einem spezifischen Reifenmodell oder gar Dimension oder gar in Verbindung mit einem Fahrzeug, braucht man bei PKW-Reifen doch gar nicht weiter diskutieren.


Ich sag nur: Fulda. Nur Chinareifen sind schlimmer. Und Maxxis.

Lass uns über MTB Reifen diskutieren. Welche Marke schlecht ist und so.


----------



## hardtails (12. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Fulda. Nur Chinareifen sind schlimmer. Und Maxxis.



Wo is jetzt der Unterschied zw. Chinareifen und Maxxis? Also außer bei der Preisgesaltung....


----------



## Tony- (12. Mai 2019)

Von Maxxis 3x Enttäuscht, Schwalbe geht schon.. Contis sind supa!


----------



## AltaSack (12. Mai 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hankook, 97W, 70K, ein Coupe, 1815, auch mal flott..


Danke - wobei No 4 schon  würdig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. Mai 2019)

ollum104 schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hier-stand-ein-klaeglicher-versuch.836247/
> 
> Ich wollte mal vor langer Zeit einen solchen Versuch starten...
> 
> Aber die Sheriff Franktion wollte dies strikt unterbinden. Dann hab ich's eben bleiben lassen. Genauso wie meine posts...


Ich danke dir trotzdem nachträglich nochmals für deinen ehrenhaften Versuch.
Die moderne Verbotskultur ist einfach übermächtig.


----------



## fone (13. Mai 2019)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Erfahrung mit der tatsächlichen Lieferzeit? Wirklich 16 Wochen?


Ja, 16 Tage auf die Minute genau...


----------



## paulipan (13. Mai 2019)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...x-27-5-Faltreifen-Werkstattverpackung-p71137/

Ist dieser Reifen von der Gummi-Mischung recht hart? Suche was gut rollendes fürs Hinterrad!
Bin bisher immer mit Schwalbe unterwegs gewesen.
Kann diese Variante auch tubeless aufgezogen werden?


----------



## Deleted 426828 (13. Mai 2019)

Oh nein...


----------



## Korner (13. Mai 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...x-27-5-Faltreifen-Werkstattverpackung-p71137/
> 
> Ist dieser Reifen von der Gummi-Mischung recht hart? Suche was gut rollendes fürs Hinterrad!
> Bin bisher immer mit Schwalbe unterwegs gewesen.
> Kann diese Variante auch tubeless aufgezogen werden?




rollt gut ! 
Tubeless ready ... liest du eigentlich was BC zu dem Produkt angiebt oder schaust du nur Bilder ?


----------



## urban_overload (13. Mai 2019)

Batman schrieb:


> Endura MT500 Spray Baggy Shorts II zum halben Preis...S / XL / XXL
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/MT500-Spray-Baggy-Shorts-II-p55763/navy-XL-o34600075/


Arghs, wieder nur die schirche blaue... ich hätt' gern die grüne zu dem Kurs...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (13. Mai 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...x-27-5-Faltreifen-Werkstattverpackung-p71137/
> 
> Ist dieser Reifen von der Gummi-Mischung recht hart? Suche was gut rollendes fürs Hinterrad!
> Bin bisher immer mit Schwalbe unterwegs gewesen.
> Kann diese Variante auch tubeless aufgezogen werden?


Ist das ein Scherz?


----------



## paulipan (13. Mai 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ist das ein Scherz?


Nein! Sorry, kenne mich nur mit den Schwalbe Mischungen aus. Bei Conti bin ich blank, würde ihn gerne aber mal testen...


----------



## gakul (14. Mai 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> Nein! Sorry, kenne mich nur mit den Schwalbe Mischungen aus. Bei Conti bin ich blank, würde ihn gerne aber mal testen...



Für 14,99 kann man testen, würde ich sagen.... nur als Hinweis, der ist ziemlich breit. Für den Hightower war er in 29x2,4 zu hoch und zu breit, auf meinem Hardtail (bis 2,4 freigegeben) ist 27,5x2,2 genau das richtige, 2,4 würde nicht passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Mai 2019)

Ich ärgere mich bei den Conti Crossking Racesports letztes Jahr nicht mehr bestellt zu haben ...


----------



## Hardtail-GK (15. Mai 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich bei den Conti Crossking Racesports letztes Jahr nicht mehr bestellt zu haben ...



Die Silver Edition? Ja, super Reifen für 10 Euro/Stück: Grip & Gewicht (um die 600g in 29 2.4) sind perfekt für meine Ansprüche. Und bisher auch keine Pannen *toitoitoi*. Nur für tubeless hat mir bisher die Muse gefehlt, sollen ja eh bockig sein.

Schade, dass man selbst unter den normalpreisigen von Conti nix vergleichbares findet


----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. Mai 2019)

ja die Werkstattediton - Blackchili - Eben, Tubeless soll bockig sein, brauche ich aber nicht und die [email protected] für knapp übern nen 10er waren auch perfekt für meine Ansprüche. Auch 1000km ohne Panne bisher ....


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Mai 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ach siehste, wollte ich noch gefragt haben, von wegen wie hiess der anbiter aus uk nochmal gleich. hatte ich noch schemenhaft in erinnerung und wie jetzt immer noch oder zum driten mal, sind die beläge für zee nicht lieferbar, weder die einen noch die anderen
> dann also wohl doch mal trickstuff, wenn dann doch auch im vergleich deutlichst teurer


nur mal so zur info: superstar hat ihre pads aus der produktion genommen, gibt also nur noch das was da ist


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Mai 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> nur mal so zur info: superstar hat ihre pads aus der produktion genommen, gibt also nur noch das was da ist


So ist es


----------



## fone (17. Mai 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Satte Rabatte auf Bronson und Nomand Framekits und diverse Federgabeln
> https://www.komking.de/midsale


Alu-Varianten zum Glück nicht in L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (17. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Alu-Varianten zum Glück nicht in L.


hättest sonst Geld abgeben müssen?


----------



## fone (17. Mai 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> hättest sonst Geld abgeben müssen?


Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber so muss ich mir keine Gedanken darüber machen.


----------



## Tony- (17. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber so muss ich mir keine Gedanken darüber machen.


Die gab es in Letzter Zeit öfter im Angebot


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2019)

Ist das wirklich der richtige, gute made in Germany?



Stemminator schrieb:


> Conti TrailKing ProTection Apex 27,5 x 2,4" für  12,74€ + Versand. (Gutschein: Conti15)
> 
> Link:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...ttverpackung-p71137/schwarz-27-5x2-4-o206736/
> Anhang anzeigen 863501


----------



## FastFabi93 (17. Mai 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich der richtige, gute made in Germany?



Produktlinie: Premium
Gummimischung: Black Chili

Sieht so aus  Gibt sogar nochmal 15 % Rabatt mit CONTI15.


----------



## ilfer (17. Mai 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich der richtige, gute made in Germany?


Weiss jemand was der wiegt?


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Mai 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich der richtige, gute made in Germany?


BlackChili ist immer aus Korbach. Aber wenn man nach dem Profil auf dem Bild geht, ist das halt noch der alte von vor 2018.
(Der mit Übergröße für einen 2,4".)


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2019)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...-Modell-2018-p60622/schwarz-27-5x2-4-o206736/


Hier steht unten bei ‚Lieferumfang‘ noch Premium dabei, beim ‚günstigen‘ nicht...


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> BlackChili ist immer aus Korbach. Aber wenn man nach dem Profil auf dem Bild geht, ist das halt noch der alte von vor 2018.
> (Der mit Übergröße für einen 2,4".)


Du hast wohl recht


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Mai 2019)

Wie gesagt, wenn er eine Black Chili Gummimischung hat, dann kommt er *immer* aus Deutschland. Das wird nur in Korbach gefertigt.
Allerdings kann es natürlich sein, dass die Artikelbeschreibung falsch ist, da Händler gerne immer nur einen Standardtext verwenden (vor allem auf Ebay sind die meisten Reifen dann die billige Mischung). Im Zweifelsfall vorher nachfragen oder nachher reklamieren.


// Edit
Protection Apex gibt es zumindest beim Trailking aber auch nur mit Black Chili.

// Edit #2


ilfer schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was der wiegt?


Die alten sind in 27,5" mit 990g gelistet (die neuen mit 890g).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk75 (17. Mai 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn er eine Black Chili Gummimischung hat, dann kommt er *immer* aus Deutschland. Das wird nur in Korbach gefertigt.
> Allerdings kann es natürlich sein, dass die Artikelbeschreibung falsch ist, da Händler gerne immer nur einen Standardtext verwenden (vor allem auf Ebay sind die meisten Reifen dann die billige Mischung). Im Zweifelsfall vorher nachfragen oder nachher reklamieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Sind heute angekommen, allerdings die Silveredition des Trailkings und Mountainkings, beide Made in Germany mit nem Gewicht von 925g  bzw. 790g.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Mai 2019)

Super Reifen,guter Preis.
@sp00n82 hat alles gesagt


----------



## powstria (18. Mai 2019)

was ist denn der Unterschied zur Silverline? bei beiden steht BCC, Apex, Protection


----------



## Mr.A (18. Mai 2019)

meiner ist auch gekommen trailking 2.4 27,5 . Keine Ahnung ob das jetz das alte oder das neue Modell ist, woran erkenne ich das?
Gewicht 920gr.


----------



## dirk75 (18. Mai 2019)

powstria schrieb:


> was ist denn der Unterschied zur Silverline? bei beiden steht BCC, Apex, Protection



Soweit ich weiß sind die Silverline für OEM Kunden, also an Komplettbikes montiert und der einzige unterschied ist ohne die gelbe Schrift.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2019)

Mr.A schrieb:


> meiner ist auch gekommen trailking 2.4 27,5 . Keine Ahnung ob das jetz das alte oder das neue Modell ist, woran erkenne ich das?
> Gewicht 920gr.


evtl. an der nr. die auf dem reifen steht.


----------



## Mr.A (18. Mai 2019)

Dann erleuchte mich bitte...ich bekomme es nicht raus


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2019)

und nun?


----------



## Mr.A (18. Mai 2019)

frage ist: kannst du/jemand anderes anhand dieser Nr. sagen ob alt oder neu? Ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2019)

ich sehe auf dem bild nur ein etikett vom shop.



k_star schrieb:


> nr. die *auf dem reifen*


----------



## RadTotal (18. Mai 2019)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Dann erleuchte mich bitte...ich bekomme es nicht rausAnhang anzeigen 863775



Wenn ich mir die Seitenstollen so anschaue ist es der alte TrailKing.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (18. Mai 2019)

Beim Neuen stehen die Seitenstollen in einer Reihe und es steht an der Seite irgenwas mit E-Bike, ergo deiner ist der Alte.


----------



## platt_ziege (18. Mai 2019)

lässt sich der trailking mit den wolfpack trail vergleichen bzw wieso dann denn nicht?


----------



## gakul (19. Mai 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> BlackChili ist immer aus Korbach. Aber wenn man nach dem Profil auf dem Bild geht, ist das halt noch der alte von vor 2018.
> (Der mit Übergröße für einen 2,4".)



Weißt Du vielleicht, ob der neue TrailKing in 2,4 noch immer so dick ist? Der passt in meinen Rahmen nicht rein...


----------



## Budilicious (19. Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen, 

diese Wochenende gibt es bei Bike Mailänder 20% auf Fox Helme. Der Proframe würde 215,92 € kosten. Hab irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass es den schon ein paar Mal günstiger gab oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (19. Mai 2019)

Budilicious schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> diese Wochenende gibt es bei Bike Mailänder 20% auf Fox Helme. Der Proframe würde 215,92 € kosten. Hab irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass es den schon ein paar Mal günstiger gab oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Mai 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> lässt sich der trailking mit den wolfpack trail vergleichen bzw wieso dann denn nicht?


Optisch würd ich sagen: nein.
Der Trailking hat viiel mehr Volumen und baut breiter. 
Bin den TK lange gerne hinten gefahren.
Den WP Trail hab ich hier liegen, noch nicht getestet. WENN der aber so gut gript wie der WP Cross, den ich grad drauf hab,  dann ist er bis auf das Volumen von Grip und Traktion her für mein Empfinden besser.
Bin überrascht was mit dem Cross so geht, selbst in Regen und Schlamm,  steil hoch wie runter, war/bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Da hat der TrailKing manchmal Traktion verloren.
Ich hab ihn mir trotzdem auf Ersatz gekauft.
Is ne sichere Bank.  Wer ihn gerne probieren will und  für den Preis nicht mitnimmt, ist selbst schuld


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Mai 2019)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Dann erleuchte mich bitte...ich bekomme es nicht rausAnhang anzeigen 863775


Is der "alte" Trailking, lässt sich optisch schon klar differenzieren.
Anhand des Profils, und die Karkasse(Aufdruck usw) sieht ganz anders aus. 

Könnt man aber auch im Reifenthread diskutieren 

Schnääääppppcheeeen


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Is ne sichere Bank.  Wer ihn gerne probieren will und  für den Preis nicht mitnimmt, ist selbst schuld


ja, das befürchte ich halt auch 
hab aber sorge dass ich mich damit dann auf schleichenden wege auch zu so einem reifen fetischisten/apologeten entwickel 
aber so lange es sich um wirkliche angebote handelt....
das wp trail set gibs ja nun nirgendwo auch nur ansatzweise zu dem preis und bei bc ja auch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Mai 2019)

LukaG schrieb:


> Weißt Du vielleicht, ob der neue TrailKing in 2,4 noch immer so dick ist? Der passt in meinen Rahmen nicht rein...


Nein, der TrailKing mit der neuen Karkasse ist auf Normalmaß geschrumpft für einen 2,4" (sprich ~60-61mm). Ob er damit jetzt in den Rahmen passt, keine Ahnung, schmal ist er immer noch nicht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Mai 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ja, das befürchte ich halt auch
> hab aber sorge dass ich mich damit dann auf schleichenden wege auch zu so einem reifen fetischisten/apologeten entwickel
> aber so lange es sich um wirkliche angebote handelt....
> das wp trail set gibs ja nun nirgendwo auch nur ansatzweise zu dem preis und bei bc ja auch gar nicht mehr.


Vergessen: der Trailking hält eeewwig.
Hab versucht ihn mutwillig runterzuwirtschaften, um endlich n Grund zum wechseln zu haben. 
War n hartes Stück Arbeit


----------



## gakul (19. Mai 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nein, der TrailKing mit der neuen Karkasse ist auf Normalmaß geschrumpft für einen 2,4" (sprich ~60-61mm). Ob er damit jetzt in den Rahmen passt, keine Ahnung, schmal ist er immer noch nicht.


Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Mai 2019)

Zwei Sachen:

1. Hat schon jemand Versucht einen Price Alert mit dem derzeitigen Rabatt von Bike-Components zu verbinden? Conti Reifen mit deren Prozente sind gleich teuer wie bei r2 z.B.

2. Ich habe einen 2x gefahrenen 29x2.4 Trail King Protection BCC usw. rumliegen. PN falls Interesse.


----------



## Jones_D (20. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen:
> 
> 1. Hat schon jemand Versucht einen Price Alert mit dem derzeitigen Rabatt von Bike-Components zu verbinden? Conti Reifen mit deren Prozente sind gleich teuer wie bei r2 z.B.



Funktioniert leider nicht. Hatte nen Price Alert Code für ne 36er Fox, der liess sich nciht mit dem 25% Fox Gutschein kombinieren.


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 864080


Geiles Teil dieses krass neue Ding... Google. (und idealo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (20. Mai 2019)

Budilicious schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> diese Wochenende gibt es bei Bike Mailänder 20% auf Fox Helme. Der Proframe würde 215,92 € kosten. Hab irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass es den schon ein paar Mal günstiger gab oder täusche ich mich da?



Ich hab meinen letzte Woche von Wiggle bekommen, habe 125€ gezahlt!


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Mai 2019)

Gefühlt hat (für mich) Bike Mailorder nie wirkliche Schnäppchen , egal wieviel % auf was die geben...

Hab da schon ewig nix mehr gekauft


----------



## aibeekey (20. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Gefühlt hat (für mich) Bike Mailorder nie wirkliche Schnäppchen , egal wieviel % auf was die geben...
> 
> Hab da schon ewig nix mehr gekauft



Platzangst Sachen gibt's oft gut reduziert. Aber ist ja auch deren Eigenmarke.


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Mai 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Platzangst Sachen gibt's oft gut reduziert. Aber ist ja auch deren Eigenmarke.


Bei Platzangst selbst oft billiger.
schizophren,  aber isso. 
Und wenn preislich attraktiv, passt was anderes nicht(für mich),entweder Farbe oder Größe...


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2019)

Ja, und ich mein... Platzangst... 


Hör auf! Gabs den Proframe bei Wiggle echt billiger als bei CRC?


----------



## toastet (20. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Hör auf! Gabs den Proframe bei Wiggle echt billiger als bei CRC?



Sehr oft so, dass Wiggle günstiger ist, immer checken obwohl ja selber Laden...


----------



## Flo7 (20. Mai 2019)

Für Neukunden gibts auch einen Gutschein NEWDE -10€ bei Wiggle...


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Sehr oft so, dass Wiggle günstiger ist, immer checken obwohl ja selber Laden...


Ja, dachte eigentlich, ich hätte das überprüft... naja.


----------



## mok2905 (21. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ja, und ich mein... Platzangst...
> 
> 
> Hör auf! Gabs den Proframe bei Wiggle echt billiger als bei CRC?



Hab meinen von berg-ab.de für 133€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (21. Mai 2019)

Ich wär mir da nicht so sicher das das BCC ist, beim MK2 ist Silverline nur ein Faltreifen.

Bin mal gespannt ob die noch kommen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...X-27-5-Faltreifen-Werkstattverpackung-p71106/
Astreiner Hinterradreifen mit wenig Verschleiss und gutem Pannenschutz.


----------



## AndreasMayer (21. Mai 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich wär mir da nicht so sicher das das BCC ist, beim MK2 ist Silverline nur ein Faltreifen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob die noch kommen:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...X-27-5-Faltreifen-Werkstattverpackung-p71106/
> Astreiner Hinterradreifen mit wenig Verschleiss und gutem Pannenschutz.


Ebenfalls gespannt wann die kommen


----------



## LTB (21. Mai 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich wär mir da nicht so sicher das das BCC ist, beim MK2 ist Silverline nur ein Faltreifen.


?Wat?
Klar hat der das black chilli compound...
Was soll das mit „nur“ Faltreifen zu tun haben?


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. Mai 2019)

Wenn du black chili faltest, kannst es knicken

Quasi


----------



## shelter81 (22. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Gefühlt hat (für mich) Bike Mailorder nie wirkliche Schnäppchen , egal wieviel % auf was die geben...
> 
> Hab da schon ewig nix mehr gekauft



Ich schaue bei BMO immer meist zuerst, wenn ich was brauche. Habe vor zwei Wochen erst mit meinem Sohn sein neues Enduro aufgebaut. Haben von Octane One bei BMO Lenker, Griff, Vorbau, Sattel und Pedalen für gerade mal knapp 140 € gekauft. Gerade die Flat Pedals für 29€ sind ein Schnapper. Und dazu noch haufen Kleimkram wie Entlüftungskit und Schaltzüge. Da gab es auch 50 % Rabatt. Es kommt halt immer drauf an, was man gerade sucht.

Kleiner Tipp...die hauen gerade ION Sachen mit im Schnitt 40% Rabatt raus


----------



## nosaint77 (22. Mai 2019)

shelter81 schrieb:


> Ich schaue bei BMO immer meist zuerst, wenn ich was brauche. ...die hauen gerade ION Sachen mit im Schnitt 40% Rabatt raus



Woanders werden ohne großes Tamtam die BMO-Preise unterboten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (22. Mai 2019)

Kommt immer auf die Teile an, BMO ist da nicht oft vorne, aber manchmal. Sixpack-Sachen schon öfters dort am günstigsten gekauft. Gerade auch mit 5 oder 10 Euro Gutscheinen, die es da manchmal gibt (gab?). Aber grundsätzlich günstig sind die natürlich nicht. Da landet man bei Wiggle/CRC, bike-components, Bike24 meist schon direkt bei den günstigsten Anbietern oder kann es per Vorschlag dazu machen.


----------



## Bench (22. Mai 2019)

Ist sonst noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass BC seit dem neuen Shopsystem meist teurer ist als andere?
Hätte letztens gern bestellt, aber H&S war bei jedem Teil billiger


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Ist sonst noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass BC seit dem neuen Shopsystem meist teurer ist als andere?
> Hätte letztens gern bestellt, aber H&S war bei jedem Teil billiger



Ja leider. Klar, die Angebote sind grad wieder gut und sie gehn eigentlich bei jedem Preis mit - aber einfach mal so bestellen ist in letzter Zeit bei denen echt "teuer" geworden...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Mai 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ja leider. Klar, die Angebote sind grad wieder gut und sie gehn eigentlich bei jedem Preis mit - aber einfach mal so bestellen ist in letzter Zeit bei denen echt "teuer" geworden...


War doch schon immer so, dass sie selten der günstigste Anbieter sind.


----------



## Bench (22. Mai 2019)

Also vor dem neuen Shopsystem war BC im Preis meistens genau gleich wie H&S.
Zumindest das Zeug das ich so brauchte.
Hab dann mal hier und mal da bestellt.
Aber seit dem neuen Shopsystem find ich erstens alles nur viel komplizierter und dann ist alles 5-10€ teurer wie H&S


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Mai 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Aber seit dem neuen Shopsystem find ich erstens alles nur viel komplizierter



Geht mir ähnlich.


----------



## Terranaut (22. Mai 2019)

Dazu gibt es bei H&S über 49€ noch Versandkosten frei und schneller sind Sie häufig auch noch.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es bei H&S über 49€ noch Versandkosten frei und schneller sind Sie häufig auch noch.


Naja, über die Geschwindigkeit von BC kann ich mich jetzt nicht beschweren. Genauso die Supportleistungen. Da wird einem immer kompetent geholfen und Reklamationen echt gut abgewickelt. 
Nur das mit den Preisen ist in letzter Zeit schon etwas komisch. Wie wenn man das neue "Shop Design" finanzieren müsste.


----------



## Terranaut (22. Mai 2019)

Meine letzte Bestellung vom Wochenende ist noch nicht einmal versendet. Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass das Angebotsfestival die Preise durchaus attraktiv gemacht hat und das Bestellaufkommen daher zur Zeit extrem hoch sein dürfte.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Mai 2019)

Finde ich auch, ganz zu schweigen von der Unübersichtlichkeit des neuen Designs, taugt mir gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Meine letzte Bestellung vom Wochenende ist noch nicht einmal versendet. Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass das Angebotsfestival die Preise durchaus attraktiv gemacht hat und das Bestellaufkommen daher zur Zeit extrem hoch sein dürfte.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Gestern Abend gegen 22Uhr hab ich bestellt. Heute Mittag ging das Paket schon zu DHL


----------



## Terranaut (22. Mai 2019)

Dann habe ich wohl einfach nur Pech gehabt. Laut Shopauskunft waren zumindest alle Dinge verfügbar.


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Mai 2019)

Eine zeitgleiche Bestellung bei bike24 und bc ging bei mir zu Gunsten von bc aus. Das Zeugs von bc war schon am nächsten Tag da, das von bike24 erst einen Tag später. 
Wohlgemerkt, bike24 sind bei mir in der Nähe und bc am anderen Ende vom Land.
Die bestellten Teile waren alle jeweils lt. Shop lieferbar.

Wobei ich mit dem neuen Shop System von bc wesentlich besser zurecht komme, als mit dem alten. Dürfte aber Gewöhnung sein.

Wenn man weiß, was man braucht z.Bsp >>> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Thomson/MTB-31-8-Titan-Lenker-p40390/ geht das noch besser, als bei bike24. Und vom Preis her sind sie zumindest hier am günstigsten.


----------



## Terranaut (22. Mai 2019)

Man sollte sich sowieso nicht blind an einen Shop klammern. Eine allgemeingültige Aussage, „Shop A ist günstiger als Shop B“ wird sich immer an Gegenbeispielen widerlegen lassen. Da hilft nur jedesmal aufs neue vergleichen. Bei der Lieferzeit konnte ich bisher bei keinem der üblichen Verdächtigen meckern. Da scheine ich dieses Mal einfach Pech mit BC zu haben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Mai 2019)

Was mich an BC so bindet ist zum einen deren Preisanfrage die sie in der Regel immer mitgehen und 2. dass sie meist alles auf Lager haben, was ich brauche. Ich bestelle oft viele verschiedene Sachen die zwar in anderen Shops billiger sind, ich aber nicht in einem bestellen kann, da sie nicht alles führen oder lieferbar haben. Dazu dann 1-2 Preisanfragen und ein paar Stunden später kann ich bestellen.

Das Shop System ist mir egal. Ich benutz die Suche, da ich eigentlich immer die genaue Bezeichnung von dem kenne, was ich brauche. 

Versand ist super schnell und sicher schneller als bei Bike24, Rose oder H&S. Einziger Laden der bei der Geschwindigkeit noch dran kommt oder diese sogar überbietet ist r2. Die sind heuer auch meist billiger als BC, führen aber nicht so viel (denke ich).


----------



## der-gute (23. Mai 2019)

Bike24 hat spürbar im Service nachgelassen, subjektiv seit der Übernahme durch Wiggle.

Früher war die Bestellung IMMER am folgenden Tag da, jetzt dauerts teilweise 3 Tage.

Ich bestelle immernoch dort, aber weniger als früher. Ich kann mich aber auf Grund der immer veranschlagten Versandkosten nicht zu 100% auf bc fokussieren. Wobei der Shop eigentlich sehr sympathisch ist. Waren mMn die ersten, die schon früh CO2 neutral als Option hatten. Und der Mailkontakt war immer super. Ok, geärgert habe ich mich auch oft, zum Beispiel tierisch über das Verhalten bei Ware im Zulauf. Habe z.B. eine Shannon Hardcore in 500 mm bestellt, die erst beschafft werden musste. Das hat extrem lange gedauert...aber die Rechnung wurde sofort von der Kreditkarte abgebucht. Finde ich nicht gut. 

Alles in Allem aber ein sehr ansprechender Shop.


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2019)

Bike24 hat(te) auch oft tolle Angebote an Outdoor-Klamotten. 
Ich bestell quer durch die Weltgeschichte. Bike24, H&S, BC, CRC, Wiggle,  Hibike, Fahrrad.de (Schläuche letztens günstig!), RCZ, etc. pp.
Alles easy.


----------



## Terranaut (23. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Meine letzte Bestellung vom Wochenende ist noch nicht einmal versendet. Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass das Angebotsfestival die Preise durchaus attraktiv gemacht hat und das Bestellaufkommen daher zur Zeit extrem hoch sein dürfte.


In dem Fall kann ich jetzt Entwarnung geben. Die Sendung lag eben in der Packstation.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2019)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Neue Marken bei BC im Angebotsfestival.
> Magura - 15%, Shimano - 10%, Parktool - 20% und mehr.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/angebote/angebotsfestival/



Ich halte sehr viel von Bike-Components aber diese Angebote sind, wenn man mal die Preisanfrage hinzunimmt, doch albern. Ich habe jetzt bei Shimano und Park Tool geschaut aber keinen wirklich attraktiven Preis gesehen. (Bei Marken wie Bikeyoke ist das anders.)

Bsp.:

Shimano 12-fach XTR Kette + Park Tool TS2Di Messuhren






Bei r2 gibt es die Kette für 42,50 + 3,50 Versand.

Bei idealo gibt es die Uhren für 121,70 inkl. Versand (bei Amazon 124,90 inkl.)

So komme ich auf 167,70€; 5,24€ weniger.

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass das ein kleiner Betrag ist aber wenn wir schon von Schnäppchen reden, dann sollten sie es auch sein. Die Preise die bei BC derzeit mit Rabatt zu erhalten sind, sind keine Schnäppchen sondern normal.

Da ich noch einen 10€ Gutschein von der letzten Trail Trophy habe, werde ich dennoch bei ihnen bestellen und die Best Price Anfrage zur Kette und den Messuhren ist schon positiv beantwortet worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich halte sehr viel von Bike-Components aber diese Angebote sind, wenn man mal die Preisanfrage hinzunimmt, doch albern. Ich habe jetzt bei Shimano und Park Tool geschaut aber keinen wirklich attraktiven Preis gesehen. (Bei Marken wie Bikeyoke ist das anders.)
> 
> Bsp.:
> 
> ...


Nur vom Feinsten, aber wegen jedem Sche... auf ein paar Cent schielen. Naja, wer es braucht.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (25. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich halte sehr viel von Bike-Components aber diese Angebote sind, wenn man mal die Preisanfrage hinzunimmt, doch albern. Ich habe jetzt bei Shimano und Park Tool geschaut aber keinen wirklich attraktiven Preis gesehen. (Bei Marken wie Bikeyoke ist das anders.)
> 
> Bsp.:
> 
> ...



Naja,ist aber auch nur die halbe Wahrheit. Hast halt nur Teile ausgesucht bei denen das stimmt.

Gegenbeispiel

Magura MT5 - 155€ - 15%= 131,75€
Shimano XT BR-M 8020 - 239€ - 10% = 215€

Hab ich zumindest noch nirgends günstiger gesehen

Klar, jetzt nicht die super Schnapper. Aber immerhin


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2019)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Naja,ist aber auch nur die halbe Wahrheit. Hast halt nur Teile ausgesucht bei denen das stimmt.
> 
> Gegenbeispiel
> 
> ...


Die MT5 geht doch ständig für um die 60€ über den Tisch. Die XT ist jetzt auch nicht so der Brüller vom Preis her. Wie gesagt, Schnäppchen sind etwas anderes.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Nur vom Feinsten, aber wegen jedem Sche... auf ein paar Cent schielen. Naja, wer es braucht.


Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Ich schaue auch bei den billigen Sachen auf jeden Cent. Wozu mehr ausgeben? Weil ich das Geld habe? Nö. Schnäppchen sind es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## lucie (25. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Was mich an BC so bindet ist zum einen deren Preisanfrage die sie in der Regel immer mitgehen und 2. dass sie meist alles auf Lager haben, was ich brauche. Ich bestelle oft viele verschiedene Sachen die zwar in anderen Shops billiger sind, ich aber nicht in einem bestellen kann, da sie nicht alles führen oder lieferbar haben. Dazu dann 1-2 Preisanfragen und ein paar Stunden später kann ich bestellen.
> 
> Das Shop System ist mir egal. Ich benutz die Suche, da ich eigentlich immer die genaue Bezeichnung von dem kenne, was ich brauche.
> 
> Versand ist super schnell und sicher schneller als bei Bike24, Rose oder H&S. Einziger Laden der bei der Geschwindigkeit noch dran kommt oder diese sogar überbietet ist r2. Die sind heuer auch meist billiger als BC, führen aber nicht so viel (denke ich).



Versand bei Bike24 ist schon ziemlich schnell. Am Vortag vormittags bestellt, nächsten Tag ist das Paket da. BC dauert meist 2-3 Tage.
Kann man so wohl dann auch nicht pauschalisieren. Hängt sicher davon ab, wo man wohnt, wo die nächste Zustellbasis ist e.t.c.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Versand bei Bike24 ist schon ziemlich schnell. Am Vortag vormittags bestellt, nächsten Tag ist das Paket da. BC dauert meist 2-3 Tage.
> Kann man so wohl dann auch nicht pauschalisieren. Hängt sicher davon ab, wo man wohnt, wo die nächste Zustellbasis ist e.t.c.


Versand bei BC war bei mir bisher immer am selben Tag. Aufs Dorf kann der Versand auch mal 2 Tage dauern, das liegt aber nicht an BC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Versand bei BC war bei mir bisher immer am selben Tag. Aufs Dorf kann der Versand auch mal 2 Tage dauern, das liegt aber nicht an BC.



Sicher nicht, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch was von Zustellbasis, also DHL. Je nachdem wie die dann zum jeweiligen Wohnort liegt und wie sich die Herren von DHL organisieren. Hatte letztens eine Bestellung bei einem Shop in LE getätigt, Sendung war dann schon in Radefeld und dann plötzlich in Regensburg...
Kam dann mit 3 Tagen Verspätung und nach weiter Reise bei mir an. Passiert.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (25. Mai 2019)

Die Zeit die man ins Schnäppchen suchen investiert sollte man auch mit ein beziehen, dann sind manche Schnäppchen überhaupt keine Schnäppchen mehr


----------



## Terranaut (25. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Versand bei BC war bei mir bisher immer am selben Tag. Aufs Dorf kann der Versand auch mal 2 Tage dauern, das liegt aber nicht an BC.


Mein „Dorf“ hat gut 300 000 Einwohner, aber so ist das halt manchmal.


----------



## Korner (25. Mai 2019)

Ich finds ja lustig wie sich die Leute hier über 2 Tage warten aufregen 
Am besten Bestpreis kostenloser Versand und 12 Stunden Expresslieferung 
Wenn ihr etwas sofort braucht legt doch einfach ein 5er drauf und kauft euch den Kram im Laden vor Ort. 
Man kann auch bei einem Lokalen Händler um Rabatt fragen  
Funktioniert sogar bei Media Markt und Möbelhäusern.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Funktioniert sogar bei Media Markt und Möbelhäusern.


Aber nicht bei unseren Händlern zumal sie die Sachen die ich kaufe eh nicht auf Lager haben und selbst bestellen müssen. Geh mal in Radladen X und frag nach einer XTR12 Kette.


----------



## Korner (25. Mai 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei unseren Händlern zumal sie die Sachen die ich kaufe eh nicht auf Lager haben und selbst bestellen müssen. Geh mal in Radladen X und frag nach einer XTR12 Kette.



War nicht persönlich auf dich bezogen 

Und als ob dein Esel nur mit ner XTR12 Kette funktionieren würde 
Is ne Prinzip Sache


----------



## Terranaut (25. Mai 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Ich finds ja lustig wie sich die Leute hier über 2 Tage warten aufregen


Aufgeregt hat sich hier bisher noch keiner darüber. Es sei denn, ich habe etwas überlesen. Es ist nur dumm, wenn man sechs Tage vor dem Urlaub die letzten fehlenden Bikeklamotten bestellt und dann einen Tag vorher noch bangen muss, ob die Sendung ankommt. Bekleidung führt mein „Händler um die Ecke“, der mir im übrigen immer gute Preise macht, nämlich überhaupt nicht. 
Gruß aus Italien


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Mai 2019)

Konnt man ja nicht ahnen, daß man Klamotten braucht zum biken.

Porca miseria


----------



## Terranaut (25. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Konnt man ja nicht ahnen, daß man Klamotten braucht zum biken.
> 
> Porca miseria


Das passiert dir natürlich nie, dass du irgendwann feststellst, dass das Zeug, welches du neulich noch als akzeptabel kategorisiert hast, doch nicht mehr das ideale Urlaubsoutfit ist. Hier in Italien, genauer gesagt in Rom, gibt es auch jemanden, der sich für unfehlbar hält.


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Das passiert dir natürlich nie


Nein, woher weißt du das?
Da ich nicht nur im Urlaub bike, weiß ich vorher schon das ich in den Klamotten kagge aussehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terranaut (25. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nein, woher weißt du das?
> Da ich nicht nur im Urlaub bike, weiß ich vorher schon das ich in den Klamotten kagge aussehe


Bei mir ging es eher um Unterwäsche, da hab ich’s nicht so gerne mit der Kagge.


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es eher um Unterwäsche


----------



## Bench (25. Mai 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> legt doch einfach ein 5er drauf und kauft euch den Kram im Laden vor Ort.


das letzte was ich vom kumpel mitgekriegt hab...
"Hier hast eine Shimano HG-54 Kette. Das Beste was es gibt. Kostet 50€, aber aus Kulanz geb ich sie dir um 40€"


----------



## boblike (26. Mai 2019)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Mir auch recht bald nach einem Aufsetzer.
> Das N/W Profil ist auch nicht gut.





imkreisdreher schrieb:


> meins ist nie aufgesessen, hier waren es Ermüdung und grandiose Konstruktionsfehler (Kerbwirkung!)



Das nervt echt voll, man freut sich auf einen Schnapper und dann so ein Gelaber. Ihr seit beide auch nicht erst seit gestern dabei und solltest die Regeln doch kennen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. Mai 2019)

Falls jemand ein unbenutztes ovales Non-Boost KB für SRAM DM von Superstar components haben möchte, PN.


----------



## Korner (26. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Aufgeregt hat sich hier bisher noch keiner darüber. Es sei denn, ich habe etwas überlesen. Es ist nur dumm, wenn man sechs Tage vor dem Urlaub die letzten fehlenden Bikeklamotten bestellt und dann einen Tag vorher noch bangen muss, ob die Sendung ankommt. Bekleidung führt mein „Händler um die Ecke“, der mir im übrigen immer gute Preise macht, nämlich überhaupt nicht.
> Gruß aus Italien




Naja kann passieren 
Aber kann ja ned sein das es in deinem 300 000 Einwohner Dorf keinen Sportladen gibt der irgendetwas passendes hat für dich ? 



Bench schrieb:


> das letzte was ich vom kumpel mitgekriegt hab...
> "Hier hast eine Shimano HG-54 Kette. Das Beste was es gibt. Kostet 50€, aber aus Kulanz geb ich sie dir um 40€"



Hat bestimmt 5 Tage gehalten, bis dahin war die XTR auch da


----------



## Terranaut (26. Mai 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Naja kann passieren
> Aber kann ja ned sein das es in deinem 300 000 Einwohner Dorf keinen Sportladen gibt der irgendetwas passendes hat für dich ?


Klar, wir sind hier aber grundsätzlich doch noch beim Thema Schnäppchen.


----------



## Terranaut (26. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 866779


So ähnlich.


----------



## Korner (26. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Klar, wir sind hier aber grundsätzlich doch noch beim Thema Schnäppchen.



Das selbe hab ich mir oben auch gedacht 
Wenn du Urlaub fährst und davor zwecks Ausrüstungs oder Kleidungsschnäppchen suchst passt iwas nicht bei deiner Organisation 

Schnäppchen kauft man wenn man sie findet und nicht wenn man sie braucht 
Wenn man sie gerade auch noch braucht wäre das ideal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (26. Mai 2019)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> *Evoc HIP PACK PRO 3L + 1.5L BLADDER, Sulphur - Moss Green*
> 
> *für 101,91€*
> 
> ...



Wo ist da jetzt das Schnäppchen ?


----------



## Terranaut (26. Mai 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Schnäppchen kauft man wenn man sie findet und nicht wenn man sie braucht
> Wenn man sie gerade auch noch braucht wäre das ideal


So sieht es aus, da kam mir das Odlo 20% Angebot von BC sechs Tage vor meinem Urlaub gerade recht. 
Wenn ich das nicht gesehen hätte, wäre noch genug Zeit für einen Einkauf in meinem 300 000 Seelen Dorf gewesen.
Bei der Bestellung konnte ich ja noch nicht ahnen, dass BC dieses Mal ungewöhnlich lange für die Auslieferung braucht und es noch knapp werden würde. Ende gut, alles gut, die Sendung kam ja Donnerstag noch an und zur Not hätte ich auch da noch abends ins nächste Sportgeschäft gehen können. 
Damit sollte das Thema aber jetzt auch hinreichend erörtert sein.


----------



## shaihulud (26. Mai 2019)

Hab ja „drüben“ gerade das vermeintliche Schnäppchen-Angebot kommentiert und darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich eben nicht um die aktuelle Version des Evoc Hip Packs handelt. Wie geht man denn damit korrekt um, wenn es nicht im Schnäppchen-Thread kommentiert werden soll/darf???

Es ist falsch - wer nicht aufpasst kauft die alte Version und wundert oder ärgert sich später.

EDIT: Ah, ok ... wurde gerade drüben gelöscht. Also war der Hinweis dort doch angebracht!?


----------



## decay (26. Mai 2019)

Würde ja eh das Ding von Camelbak (Repack LR4) statt dem Evoc empfehlen, zwischen 45 und 65 Euro bestellbar. Evoc hatte ich mal von einem Kumpel um, als er es fluchend auf dem Trail nicht mehr tragen wollte, trägt sich nicht schlechter oder besser als die von Camelbak.


----------



## blubboo (26. Mai 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Würde ja eh das Ding von Camelbak (Repack LR4) statt dem Evoc empfehlen, zwischen 45 und 65 Euro bestellbar. Evoc hatte ich mal von einem Kumpel um, als er es fluchend auf dem Trail nicht mehr tragen wollte, trägt sich nicht schlechter oder besser als die von Camelbak.


Vorsicht, bei dem 45€ eBay Angebot kommen noch 17€ Versand dazu.


----------



## Korner (26. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, da kam mir das Odlo 20% Angebot von BC sechs Tage vor meinem Urlaub gerade recht.
> Wenn ich das nicht gesehen hätte, wäre noch genug Zeit für einen Einkauf in meinem 300 000 Seelen Dorf gewesen.
> Bei der Bestellung konnte ich ja noch nicht ahnen, dass BC dieses Mal ungewöhnlich lange für die Auslieferung braucht und es noch knapp werden würde. Ende gut, alles gut, die Sendung kam ja Donnerstag noch an und zur Not hätte ich auch da noch abends ins nächste Sportgeschäft gehen können.
> Damit sollte das Thema aber jetzt auch hinreichend erörtert sein.



Ich wollte dich auf keinen Fall damit ärgern 
War ja auch nicht speziell auf dich bezogen 
Ich warte auch seit ner Woche auf mein BackLoader, nur fahre ich ned Urlaub 



shaihulud schrieb:


> Hab ja „drüben“ gerade das vermeintliche Schnäppchen-Angebot kommentiert und darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich eben nicht um die aktuelle Version des Evoc Hip Packs handelt. Wie geht man denn damit korrekt um, wenn es nicht im Schnäppchen-Thread kommentiert werden soll/darf???
> 
> Es ist falsch - wer nicht aufpasst kauft die alte Version und wundert oder ärgert sich später.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, ok ... wurde gerade drüben gelöscht. Also war der Hinweis dort doch angebracht!?



Dann kommst du hier her und kommentierst es hier. 
Ich habs auch oben reingepostet mit der Frage wo da das Schnäppchen sein soll 
Alleine das so eine Kleine Tasche 100+ kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (27. Mai 2019)

shaihulud schrieb:


> Hab ja „drüben“ gerade das vermeintliche Schnäppchen-Angebot kommentiert und darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich eben nicht um die aktuelle Version des Evoc Hip Packs handelt. Wie geht man denn damit korrekt um, wenn es nicht im Schnäppchen-Thread kommentiert werden soll/darf???
> 
> Es ist falsch - wer nicht aufpasst kauft die alte Version und wundert oder ärgert sich später.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, ok ... wurde gerade drüben gelöscht. Also war der Hinweis dort doch angebracht!?


Das selber hab ich auch gerade gedacht. 
Solche wichtigen Kommentare sollte man stehen lassen. Und wenn jemand bewusst sich für den alten entscheidet, weil er es mal ausprobieren will und weniger als 100 zahlen möchte. Könnte man auch stehen lassen. 

Bitte nicht falsch versetzen, ich finde eure Arbeit hier toll und bin dankbar dafür.


----------



## fone (27. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Es ist nur dumm, wenn man sechs Tage vor dem Urlaub die letzten fehlenden Bikeklamotten bestellt


Word!


----------



## xlacherx (27. Mai 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Würde ja eh das Ding von Camelbak (Repack LR4) statt dem Evoc empfehlen, zwischen 45 und 65 Euro bestellbar. Evoc hatte ich mal von einem Kumpel um, als er es fluchend auf dem Trail nicht mehr tragen wollte, trägt sich nicht schlechter oder besser als die von Camelbak.



Das aktulle HipPack von Evoc hat unter dem Bauchgurt nochmal ein Klettband / Gurt bekommen, wie es auch bei den Rucksäcken ist. Dadurch find ich es deutlich angenehmer zu  tragen als die ganzen anderen Pack´s welche nur die Schnalle haben.


----------



## decay (27. Mai 2019)

Also über das Camelbak kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Hält besser als das Evoc hielt, wobei ich das jetzt auch nicht schlecht fand. Ist halt fast doppelt so teuer und bringt nicht mehr Nutzen.


----------



## Terranaut (27. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Es ist nur dumm, wenn man sechs Tage vor dem Urlaub die letzten fehlenden Bikeklamotten bestellt





fone schrieb:


> Word!


Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen, nur um überhaupt mal etwas zu posten, halte ich allerdings auch nicht für besonders klug. Wenn es nach deiner Signatur geht, hat es ja immerhin für Schönheit gereicht.


Terranaut schrieb:


> da kam mir das Odlo 20% Angebot von BC sechs Tage vor meinem Urlaub gerade recht.
> Wenn ich das nicht gesehen hätte, wäre noch genug Zeit für einen Einkauf in meinem 300 000 Seelen Dorf gewesen.
> Bei der Bestellung konnte ich ja noch nicht ahnen, dass BC dieses Mal ungewöhnlich lange für die Auslieferung braucht und es noch knapp werden würde. Ende gut, alles gut, die Sendung kam ja Donnerstag noch an und zur Not hätte ich auch da noch abends ins nächste Sportgeschäft gehen können.
> Damit sollte das Thema aber jetzt auch hinreichend erörtert sein.


----------



## bobbycar (27. Mai 2019)

Wenn schon, dann k.l.u.k.


----------



## fone (27. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen, nur um überhaupt mal etwas zu posten, halte ich allerdings auch nicht für besonders klug. Wenn es nach deiner Signatur geht, hat es ja immerhin für Schönheit gereicht.



Herzlich willkommen im Forum, ich hoffe auf viele wertvolle Beiträge von dir.


----------



## Terranaut (27. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen im Forum, ich hoffe auf viele wertvolle Beiträge von dir.


Darauf habe ich nur gewartet. Als Forum-Grufti hat man natürlich seine eigenen Gesetze. 
Aber dennoch Danke für deine Willkommensgrüße. Ich habe sowohl genügend Lebens- wie auch Foren- Erfahrung um mich zu behaupten und auch hier in den letzten Monaten einige Beiträge verfasst, die von anderen als wertvoll angesehen wurden. 

Sportliche Grüße zurück


----------



## Korner (27. Mai 2019)

Terranaut schrieb:


> Darauf habe ich nur gewartet. Als Forum-Grufti hat man natürlich seine eigenen Gesetze.
> Aber dennoch Danke für deine Willkommensgrüße. Ich habe sowohl genügend Lebens- wie auch Foren- Erfahrung um mich zu behaupten und auch hier in den letzten Monaten einige Beiträge verfasst, die von anderen als wertvoll angesehen wurden.
> 
> Sportliche Grüße zurück



Warum bei @fone so bissig ? 
Heute mal nen schlechten Tag ? 
Oder hab ich iwas überlesen ?


----------



## McBaren (27. Mai 2019)

ich habe so das Gefühl, ihr braucht hier mal nen Themenwechsel:

https://www.haemmerle.de/de/objekte/au-1515/lagerbestaende_fahrraeder?Lstatus=1

Viel Spass beim Einkaufen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (27. Mai 2019)

McBaren schrieb:


> ich habe so das Gefühl, ihr braucht hier mal nen Themenwechsel:
> 
> https://www.haemmerle.de/de/objekte/au-1515/lagerbestaende_fahrraeder?Lstatus=1
> 
> Viel Spass beim Einkaufen ;-)



Ehrlich? 34 Mifa "MTB" (oder vergleichbarer Schrott) scheinen mir nicht geeignet, das Thema zu wechseln.


----------



## McBaren (27. Mai 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ehrlich? 34 Mifa "MTB" (oder vergleichbarer Schrott) scheinen mir nicht geeignet, das Thema zu wechseln.


Musst ja nicht.......oder kannst nicht?


----------



## Steefan (27. Mai 2019)

Das Forum hier richtet sich weder an Wiederverkäufer, noch interessiert sich hier irgendjemand für das, was in Deinem Link als "MTB" angepriesen wird.

Also behalte Deinen Spam für Dich.


----------



## McBaren (27. Mai 2019)

ok - dann neckt euch liebevoll weiter...oder geht einfach an der Kette ziehn.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Mai 2019)

McBaren schrieb:


> ich habe so das Gefühl, ihr braucht hier mal nen Themenwechsel:
> 
> https://www.haemmerle.de/de/objekte/au-1515/lagerbestaende_fahrraeder?Lstatus=1
> 
> Viel Spass beim Einkaufen ;-)


----------



## McBaren (27. Mai 2019)

Bei euch gefällts mir so langsam......


----------



## LTB (29. Mai 2019)

Mexxley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war diesen Monat auf dem Bike Festival in Willingen und habe hier beim Giro Stand einen Gutscheincode erhalten da ich einen neuen Helm gesucht habe. Den Code *Willingen2019* kann man im Giro Markenshop www.giro-sports.com im Warenkorb einlösen . Der Gutschein ist gültig bis* Ende 2019.*
> 
> Man bekommt *-30%* auf das ganze Sortiment und der Versand ist kostenlos, sowie die Retoure auch.
> ...



Wenn du da mal nicht zuviel bezalt hast...
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/mtb-helme-134/marke-giro


----------



## ilfer (29. Mai 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Wenn du da mal nicht zuviel bezalt hast...
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/mtb-helme-134/marke-giro


Also ich hab dort grad einen Giro Fixture MIPS in schwarz für meinen Sohn bestellt. Mit 55,99 Euro der aktuelle Bestpreis. Danke, @Mexxley !


----------



## LTB (29. Mai 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Also ich hab dort grad einen Giro Fixture MIPS in schwarz für meinen Sohn bestellt. Mit 55,99 Euro der aktuelle Bestpreis. Danke, @Mexxley !


Kann für dich ja stimmen, darum ging es ja nich.
Er hat einen Chronicle MIPS gekauft. Je nach Modell kann es mehr oder weniger gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2019)

bei giro direkt werden wohl die neuesten modelle verkauft.

bei h und s ist die ware schon älter. 
hier z.b. modell 2017.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/giro-chronicle-mips-mtb-helm-578917

dabei geht es nicht darum ob sich am helm selber etwas geändert hat, sondern darum, dass die helme schon länger im lager liegen.
das kann dann jeder beurteilen wie er möchte.


----------



## powstria (29. Mai 2019)

einemark schrieb:


> *Vatertagsbonus* bis 3.6.2019
> *20€* Rabatt ab 149€ Einkauf - Code: *PAPA20*
> *50€* Rabatt ab 249€ Einkauf - Code: *PAPA50*
> *Bei https://www.helmexpress.com*





Mexxley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war diesen Monat auf dem Bike Festival in Willingen und habe hier beim Giro Stand einen Gutscheincode erhalten da ich einen neuen Helm gesucht habe. Den Code *Willingen2019* kann man im Giro Markenshop www.giro-sports.com im Warenkorb einlösen . Der Gutschein ist gültig bis* Ende 2019.*
> 
> Man bekommt *-30%* auf das ganze Sortiment und der Versand ist kostenlos, sowie die Retoure auch.
> ...





dunkelbunt schrieb:


> Bei https://www.sportscheck.com/ gibt es vom 30.05. bis 02.06. -20% auf das ges. Sortiment inkl. Reduzierte Artikel
> 
> Gutscheincode: ORANGEDAYS





Danke für die vielen Tipps! Wenn’s um keine konkreten Artikel geht und es eben nichtmal alles Bestpreise sind wäre es doch gut sowas im Gutschein Thread abzuladen 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/


----------



## Korner (1. Juni 2019)

Kamelle schrieb:


> 20 -32 % auf Gore unter:
> 
> https://www.globetrotter.de/marken/...KAd1dp&sc_llid=143628&sc_eh=b639b6581a4d1fd11



Warum stellt man sowas ein ...


----------



## hardtails (1. Juni 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Warum stellt man sowas ein ...





Olgato schrieb:


> danke dass du meine zeit verschwendest mit so einem dreisten post.


----------



## Korner (1. Juni 2019)

Naja ich schaffs wenigstens in den richtigen Fred


----------



## Darth Happy (2. Juni 2019)

Ich such grad nach nem guten Knieschoner. Grad auf Amazon gesehen:
Ein Seven Protection für 23 € in XL statt 140 € xD
Leider nicht meine Größe, aber vielleicht kanns jemand gebrauchen.
Wo wir dabei sind, hat jemand nen Tip für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (2. Juni 2019)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> Ich such grad nach nem guten Knieschoner. Grad auf Amazon gesehen:
> Ein Seven Protection für 23 € in XL statt 140 € xD
> Leider nicht meine Größe, aber vielleicht kanns jemand gebrauchen.
> Wo wir dabei sind, hat jemand nen Tip für mich?



kostet bei mir 120


----------



## Darth Happy (2. Juni 2019)

Tatsächlich, jetzt bei mir auch. Haben wohl zu viele reingeklickt 
Schade. Doofe automatische Preisanhebung bei Amazon


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juni 2019)

Waren nur noch 6 Paar in XL für den Preis da. Nach meinem Besuch nur noch 5 Paar


----------



## Korner (2. Juni 2019)

Die muss man kaufen ob man sie gerade braucht oder nicht 

Ich war wohl zu langsam


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juni 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ein ovales 30T DM in Schwarz hab ich Neu da, kannst du haben..


Für Sram?


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Juni 2019)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> Wo wir dabei sind, hat jemand nen Tip für mich?


RF Ambush


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,
die Frage taucht ja immer mal wieder auf, aber Google und Forensuche waren nicht erfolgreich: im aktuellen rcz newsletter gibt’s wieder dtswiss Laufräder deutlich reduziert. Ich hätte gerne den m1700 29er 100x15/142x12. Welche innere maulweite hat er wohl? Ich suche mind. 25mm. Vielen Dank!
Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juni 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> die Frage taucht ja immer mal wieder auf, aber Google und Forensuche waren nicht erfolgreich: im aktuellen rcz newsletter gibt’s wieder dtswiss Laufräder deutlich reduziert. Ich hätte gerne den m1700 29er 100x15/142x12. Welche innere maulweite hat er wohl? Ich suche mind. 25mm. Vielen Dank!
> Gruß, Dennis


da es nicht angegeben ist, und es den lrs von x bis y mm innenbreite gibt, kann dir niemand außer rcz die frage beantworten.
was x bis y mm bedeutet, kannst du dir in den dt swiss techbooks anlesen.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (4. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> da es nicht angegeben ist, und es den lrs von x bis y mm innenbreite gibt, kann dir niemand außer rcz die frage beantworten.
> was x bis y mm bedeutet, kannst du dir in den dt swiss techbooks anlesen.


vielleicht hat den ja schon mal mit der Artikelnummer bestellt!? Wenn es angegeben oder grundsätzlich trivial wäre, hätte ich wohl nicht gefragt. Ich kenne ja das Modelljahr nicht. Scheinbar 2016, aber da gab es wohl nur centerlock. Und in dem Fall wäre x=y, da nur 22,5 mm möglich. Ich bin wie so viele bei rcz verwirrt. Wer genervt ist und nicht weiterhelfen kann, der kann das ja gerne ignorieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juni 2019)

und 2014 gab es den m1700 mit 19,5 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Juni 2019)

Gips denn grad nen Code für DT Laufräder bei RCZ ?


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (4. Juni 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gips denn grad nen Code für DT Laufräder bei RCZ ?


Jo. Hast PN


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Juni 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> vielleicht hat den ja schon mal mit der Artikelnummer bestellt!? Wenn es angegeben oder grundsätzlich trivial wäre, hätte ich wohl nicht gefragt. Ich kenne ja das Modelljahr nicht. Scheinbar 2016, aber da gab es wohl nur centerlock. Und in dem Fall wäre x=y, da nur 22,5 mm möglich. Ich bin wie so viele bei rcz verwirrt. Wer genervt ist und nicht weiterhelfen kann, der kann das ja gerne ignorieren.


Die Chance besteht zumindest, der Laufradsatz mit den Artikelnummern W0M1700AFIXS102015 & W0M1700NFDAS102017 gab es vor knapp einem Jahr schon mal bei RCZ. Damals war noch das Jahr 2016 mit im Titel, aber auch keine Maulweite.


----------



## platt_ziege (4. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> da es nicht angegeben ist, und es den lrs von x bis y mm innenbreite gibt, kann dir niemand außer rcz die frage beantworten.


dumm nur, dass dieser deppenladen einem es selbst per mailanfrage nicht verrät...


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Chance besteht zumindest, der Laufradsatz mit den Artikelnummern W0M1700AFIXS102015 & W0M1700NFDAS102017 gab es vor knapp einem Jahr schon mal bei RCZ. Damals war noch das Jahr 2016 mit im Titel, aber auch keine Maulweite.


Steht das Modelljahr nicht in der Browserzeile, wenn man den Artikel gewählt hat? War doch mal n Hinweis hier im Thread?
Ab davon, vor paar Wochen hatte rcz die Maulweiten bei den Laufradsätzen dazugeschrieben???
Ich dachte schon, jetzt ham se s begriffen, ob durch viele Abfragen, Beschwerden oder Rückläufern??


----------



## BigJohn (5. Juni 2019)

Teilweise steht es ja dabei. Wahrscheinlich wissen die es selbst nicht, wenns nicht dabei steht. Die betreiben mit den DT-Laufrädern ja quasi Optionshandel.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juni 2019)

es gibt manche lrs 2x im shop.
1x mit und 1x ohne jahresangabe in der adresszeile.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (5. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> es gibt manche lrs 2x im shop.
> 1x mit und 1x ohne jahresangabe in der adresszeile.


Ok, das hat geholfen. Dann ist es wohl 2016. da gab es nur 22,5mm und im Gegensatz zur Angabe von rcz centerlock. Hat jemand eine Idee, wieso die scheinbar identischen lrs unterschiedliche uvp haben?


----------



## ernmar (5. Juni 2019)

die UVP Preise von RCZ sind gewürfelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juni 2019)

Und RCZ bietet auch OEM-Laufradsätze an, die es so nicht unbedingt im freien Handel für Endkunden gab, weswegen da auch durchaus eine 6 Bolt statt Centerlock-Aufnahme dran sein kann.


----------



## freetourer (5. Juni 2019)

skell1987 schrieb:


> ONZA IBEX 29x2.4 FRC120 RC²55A
> Lieferzeit 20 Tage
> Bei RCZ inkl. Rabattcode *RCZOTR* und Versand für *21,23€
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/onza-t...5a-tubeless-ready-folding-black-a1114501.html*



Kannst Du den Reifen empfehlen?


----------



## seppkell (5. Juni 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Kannst Du den Reifen empfehlen?



Laut diversen Testberichten sollte der Reifen zu dem Preis zumindest eine akzeptable Backup-Option darstellen...

Oder ist der @freetourer da besser informiert?

Für konstruktive und bewusstseinserweiternde Kritik bin ich doch immer zu haben


----------



## freetourer (5. Juni 2019)

skell1987 schrieb:


> Laut diversen Testberichten sollte der Reifen zu dem Preis zumindest eine akzeptable Backup-Option darstellen...
> 
> Oder ist der @freetourer da besser informiert?
> 
> Für konstruktive und bewusstseinserweiternde Kritik bin ich doch immer zu haben




Nene - bei Onza kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. 

Ich lege mir lieber noch ein paar Conti auf Reserve.


----------



## seppkell (5. Juni 2019)

Als ob in deinem Lager noch Platz für ein weiteres Paar wäre...


----------



## fone (5. Juni 2019)

Ist egal. der 120TPI ibex ist ja schon ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AltaSack (5. Juni 2019)

alle beiden Mäntel einfach von schnellentschlossenen Fremdlingen weggeschnappt


----------



## BigJohn (5. Juni 2019)

Das letzte Mal wurden genau diese Onzas von RCZ storniert. Zumindest die beiden 29er, die ich geordert hatte.


----------



## Nd-60 (5. Juni 2019)

Was bekommt man da geliefert  2.25 oder 2.4?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Juni 2019)

.... da beides in der Artikelbeschreibung steht - Surprise !


----------



## Nd-60 (5. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht bekommt man einen Vorbau oder einen Dämpfer 

Wird wohl ein Copy/Paste Fehler sein


----------



## Danimal (5. Juni 2019)

Ich habe im November einen Satz M1700 bestellt, die hatten aber "Spline 25" in der Artikelbeschreibung und die Artikelnummer DTSWISS_WHEEL_W0M1700BFIXSO06627_DTS. Die haben 25mm Innenweite.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (5. Juni 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ich habe im November einen Satz M1700 bestellt, die hatten aber "Spline 25" in der Artikelbeschreibung und die Artikelnummer DTSWISS_WHEEL_W0M1700BFIXSO06627_DTS. Die haben 25mm Innenweite.


Danke. Dann warte ich mal auf diese Artikelnummer. Was hat der gekostet, wenn ich fragen darf? Und hat mal jemand einen xm1501 mit 25 oder 30mm dort gekauft und kann und will mir den Preis nennen? Vielleicht könnte es auch der werden. Zeit habe ich. Danke...


----------



## Danimal (5. Juni 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Danke. Dann warte ich mal auf diese Artikelnummer. Was hat der gekostet, wenn ich fragen darf? Und hat mal jemand einen xm1501 mit 25 oder 30mm dort gekauft und kann und will mir den Preis nennen? Vielleicht könnte es auch der werden. Zeit habe ich. Danke...


Ich brauchte vorne Boost und hinten 142er Einbaubreite für mein Cannondale, den Satz gab es mal genau so für 210€ zuzüglich Versand.

EDIT: Das war Quatsch. Ich habe die beiden Laufräder dort einzeln bestellt, nicht im Satz. Summe stimmt aber.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Juni 2019)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> *Feedback Sports Recreational*
> 
> *Nur 89 statt 150€, bei Amazon sogar 175*
> 
> *https://www.mantel.com/de/feedback-recreational-work-stand?r=L2RlL21vbnRhZ2VzdGFuZGVyI3N0YXJ0Nw==*



hat da jemand erfahrungswerte?
dieser dümmlich punktgeschweisste fuss aus viel zu dünnwandigen röhrchen sieht aus, als wäre ein zahntechniker am werk. obenrum schaut es tauglicher aus. womöglich gibts den "greifarm" fertich im netz.
den preis finde ich sehr fragwürdig. falls zurhand würde ich unten direkt rohrschellen zur sicherung anbringen, oder die strohhalme durchzuschweissen versuchen.


----------



## Skydiver81 (7. Juni 2019)

@kreisbremser meiner ist grade gekommen und hält das ebike grade und problemlos ohne zuverdienen, sieht stabiler in echt aus als auf den Bildern... beim enduro zuckt er nicht mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (7. Juni 2019)

ich nehme alles zurück


----------



## urban_overload (7. Juni 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion DHR II 27.5x2.4" WT DH TR 3C MaxxGrip 33€ bei Wiggle


... uuuund ausverkauft.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. Juni 2019)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Vario Sattelstütze 31,6x400 mit FB. Sieht baugleich aus wie die von Brand X.... für 80,--
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-teleskop-sattelstuetze-844483



Falls jemand von euch weiß wo ich eine Stütze in der Art mit 100mm Absenkung kaufen kann, darf mir gerne Bescheid geben.


----------



## Asko (8. Juni 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Falls jemand von euch weiß wo ich eine Stütze in der Art mit 100mm Absenkung kaufen kann, darf mir gerne Bescheid geben.



Gibts doch da auch, kostet halt 10€ mehr: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rfr-teleskop-sattelstuetze-100mm-hub-31,6mm-724479

PS: mit dem Code URLAUB2019 gibts nochmal 5€ Rabatt.

Alternativ kann man warten bis es bei Bike Discount mal wieder 10 oder 15% auf RFR Komponenten gibt.

Wenn wer ein besseres Angebot hat nehme ich das aber auch gerne, bräuchte ebenfalls ne 100mm Stütze


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. Juni 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Gibts doch da auch, kostet halt 10€ mehr: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rfr-teleskop-sattelstuetze-100mm-hub-31,6mm-724479
> 
> PS: mit dem Code URLAUB2019 gibts nochmal 5€ Rabatt.
> 
> ...


Danke, kannte die RFR bisher nicht. Ist das auch eine gelabelte Brand-X?


----------



## Asko (8. Juni 2019)

Die älteren RFR Stützen waren immer gelabelte Brand-X, bei der kann ich es leider nicht sagen.


----------



## AndreasMayer (8. Juni 2019)

Darf ich fragen warum ihr unbedingt eine 100er sucht? Die 125 sind doch "Massenware" .wer dann noch einige Euros sparen will der kauft diese dann aus einem "Neurad ausgebaut"

Ist nicht bös gemeint ,interessiert mich halt
Gruß Andreas


----------



## wirme (8. Juni 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Die älteren RFR Stützen waren immer gelabelte Brand-X, bei der kann ich es leider nicht sagen.



Kommen alle Original von dem Hersteller Tranzx.

Gibt es gelabelt als Cube, Bulls, Merida, Radon, RFR, Brand-x ....

Erfahrungen siehe hier:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tranzx-jd-ysp07-170mm-travel.840660/

Funktionieren tun die Teile ganz gut. Die von meiner Frau hat für meinen Geschmack unbelastet relativ viel Spiel.


----------



## Asko (8. Juni 2019)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum ihr unbedingt eine 100er sucht? Die 125 sind doch "Massenware" .wer dann noch einige Euros sparen will der kauft diese dann aus einem "Neurad ausgebaut"
> 
> Ist nicht bös gemeint ,interessiert mich halt
> Gruß Andreas



Meine Freundin ist einfach zu klein bzw ihr Sattelrohr ist zu lange für eine 125er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (8. Juni 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Meine Freundin ist einfach zu klein bzw ihr Sattelrohr ist zu lange für eine 125er


oneup mit shim? Hatte das selbe Problem.


----------



## wirme (8. Juni 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Meine Freundin ist einfach zu klein bzw ihr Sattelrohr ist zu lange für eine 125er



Dito  - selbst die 100 mm passt bei meiner Frau nur ganz knapp. Weiter runter geht es nicht, weil die Stütze dann an den Dämpfer kommt.


----------



## DerohneName (8. Juni 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Gibts doch da auch, kostet halt 10€ mehr: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rfr-teleskop-sattelstuetze-100mm-hub-31,6mm-724479
> 
> PS: mit dem Code URLAUB2019 gibts nochmal 5€ Rabatt.
> 
> ...


http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/tranzx-dropper-seatpost-27-2x400mm-travel-105mm-internal-black.html
80€ mit dem Code *RCZTXZ  *


----------



## AndreasMayer (8. Juni 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Meine Freundin ist einfach zu klein bzw ihr Sattelrohr ist zu lange für eine 125er


Ok das ist ein Grund ..kenne viele kleine Frauen die biken aber die fahren fast alle 125 oder sogar 150...deshalb hätte ich diese Begründung ausgeschlossen,evtl sind deren Sattelrohre kürzer.

Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Juni 2019)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum ihr unbedingt eine 100er sucht? Die 125 sind doch "Massenware" .wer dann noch einige Euros sparen will der kauft diese dann aus einem "Neurad ausgebaut"
> 
> Ist nicht bös gemeint ,interessiert mich halt
> Gruß Andreas


Meine Freundin hat vor meiner Zeit ein Rad in M gekauft, was ihr leider etwas zu groß ist vom Sattelrohr. Sie muss die 125er immer noch etwas absenken, deshalb eine 100er. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen ob ich auch ohne Probleme ein Loch in den Rahmen gebohrt bekomme für eine Stealth Stütze.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juni 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat vor meiner Zeit ein Rad in M gekauft, was ihr leider etwas zu groß ist vom Sattelrohr. Sie muss die 125er immer noch etwas absenken, deshalb eine 100er.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen ob ich auch ohne Probleme ein Loch in den Rahmen gebohrt bekomme für eine Stealth Stütze.


Wenn du schon ein Loch bohren willst, dann kannst du auch gleich das Sattelrohr kürzen. 
(Das Loch für die Klemmung nicht vergessen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (9. Juni 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat vor meiner Zeit ein Rad in M gekauft, was ihr leider etwas zu groß ist vom Sattelrohr. Sie muss die 125er immer noch etwas absenken, deshalb eine 100er.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen ob ich auch ohne Probleme ein Loch in den Rahmen gebohrt bekomme für eine Stealth Stütze.




das ist nicht so schwer. Nur solltest du vorher das Sattelrohr gründlichst reinigen, sonst bleiben die Späne überall kleben.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon ein Loch bohren willst, dann kannst du auch gleich das Sattelrohr kürzen.
> (Das Loch für die Klemmung nicht vergessen)


Sattelrohr kürzen geht leider nicht, zu wenig Futter dafür da. Sonst wäre das schon längst gekürzt.


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. Juni 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Meine Freundin ist einfach zu klein bzw ihr Sattelrohr ist zu lange für eine 125er


Dickere Pedale, dickere Schuhsohlen, kürzere Kurbeln, flacher bauender Sattel?


----------



## Korner (10. Juni 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Dickere Pedale, dickere Schuhsohlen, kürzere Kurbeln, flacher bauender Sattel?



Keiner will dicke Pedale


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2019)

Waren Plateauschuhe schon?


----------



## skask (10. Juni 2019)

Buffalos mit Cleats   Mal was neues. Kompensiert auch zu geringe Überstandshöhe


----------



## Terranaut (10. Juni 2019)

Wenn schon, denn schon:

https://www.mybudapester.com/balenc...9&fep=168653&gclid=CNyaiO3S3uICFZrNdwodzMgFtA


----------



## urban_overload (11. Juni 2019)

hemorider schrieb:


> Marin Wolf Ridge 8 für 2699,-


Eigentlich müsste man Geld bekommen, wenn man mit dem Teil durch die Gegend fährt...


----------



## Flo7 (11. Juni 2019)

und für die Österreicher ist es auch noch deutlich teurer, nämlich 3656,99€!!


----------



## urban_overload (11. Juni 2019)

Das ist der Idioten-Aufschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (12. Juni 2019)

weety schrieb:


> gibts als 2019er deutlich günstiger:
> 
> https://www.bikeberg.de/produkt/rockshox-pike-rc-debon-air-275-boost-160mm/



Pike RC mit Charger 2 vs Pike RC2 mit Charger 2.1  
Das ist doch ne ganz andere Gabel.


----------



## Flo7 (12. Juni 2019)

Ja das ist eine ganz andere Gabel, nichtmal eine RCT 3

Die kannst du mit der RC2 net vergleichen!


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juni 2019)

Bei BC noch mal eine Verlängerung? Finde ich lustig. Ist schon Sommerloch? Fahren die Leute zu viel und kaufen zu wenig, dass man mit Lockangeboten kommen muss?


----------



## Mounty scott (14. Juni 2019)

Achtung Betrüger!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardtails (14. Juni 2019)

Mounty scott schrieb:


> Achtung Bescheuerter!!!!!!!!!



OK


----------



## Korner (14. Juni 2019)

Mounty scott schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 873717Achtung Betrüger!!!!!!!!!



Ok cool ! Gibts da noch mehr Einzelheiten oder bleibts einfach bei willkürlichem Rufmord ?


----------



## Mounty scott (14. Juni 2019)

Ja gibt es, ich bin nämlich der Idiot der darauf reingefallen ist.
Mit Paypal bezahlt und nie die Ware erhalten.
Ich wusste nicht das wenn man als Freund bezahlt nicht abgesichert ist.
Aus Fehlern lernt man.


----------



## Montigomo (14. Juni 2019)

Mounty scott schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, ich bin nämlich der Idiot der darauf reingefallen ist.
> Mit Paypal bezahlt und nie die Ware erhalten.
> Ich wusste nicht das wenn man als Freund bezahlt nicht abgesichert ist.
> Aus Fehlern lernt man.


Und warum ist die Anzeige immer noch aktiv? Du hättest sie melden sollen... damit es nicht mit anderen auch passiert.


----------



## Flo7 (14. Juni 2019)

@Mounty scott: du hast ne PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounty scott (14. Juni 2019)

Ich bin gerade dabei das zu melden, da ich ihm bis heute morgen eine Frist gesetzt habe.


----------



## xlacherx (14. Juni 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei BC noch mal eine Verlängerung? Finde ich lustig. Ist schon Sommerloch? Fahren die Leute zu viel und kaufen zu wenig, dass man mit Lockangeboten kommen muss?


Die sind seit sie das neue Shop Desing haben eh teurer geworden, da reisen es die 10% nicht unbedingt raus


----------



## freetourer (14. Juni 2019)

Mounty scott schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei das zu melden, da ich ihm bis heute morgen eine Frist gesetzt habe.



Deinem Bild kann man aber leider nicht entnehmen um welche Anzeige/Verkäufer es geht.

Hast Du mal einen Link?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2019)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...pe-1x12-fach-boost-black/1128810301-217-13510


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Juni 2019)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Und warum ist die Anzeige immer noch aktiv? Du hättest sie melden sollen... damit es nicht mit anderen auch passiert.


Melden bringt mEn nicht immer gleich etwas. Ich melde regelmäßig gefälschte China Sachen. Das dauert gefühlt ewig bis da was passiert.


----------



## toastet (14. Juni 2019)

.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (14. Juni 2019)

Hochpreisige Sachen NIE von einem, der erst kurz dabei ist.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Juni 2019)

vor allem nie per Vorkasse o. Paypal4Friends


----------



## xlacherx (14. Juni 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> vor allem nie per Vorkasse o. Paypal4Friends


Dann viel Spaß beim suchen, wer dir sowas zuschickt, ohne Geld von dir bekommen zu haben


----------



## Asko (14. Juni 2019)

Ich hab die letzten paar Jahre 3 Räder zwischen 1500€ und 1900€ bei eBay Kleinanzeigen verkauft und jedesmal das Geld per PayPal an Freunde im Voraus bekommen.

Zwischendurch würde mir sogar kurz das PP Konto gesperrt weil denen wohl zuviel Geld drüber ging.

Viele Leute sind immernoch extrem gutgläubig, wundert mich fast das nicht noch mehr abgezockt wird bei solchen Seiten.


----------



## xlacherx (14. Juni 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Zwischendurch würde mir sogar kurz das PP Konto gesperrt weil denen wohl zuviel Geld drüber ging.


Echt? Machen die sowas? Das is mir zum glück noch nie passiert. 
Im Freundeskreis schicken wir uns ständig Geld via PayPal zu, wenn man jemanden Geld schuldet


----------



## toastet (14. Juni 2019)

Die Funktion ist halt für Freunde und Familie und nicht um die Gebühren zu umgehen. Und wenn es um Freunde und Familie geht, brauch man auch keine Versicherung bzw. Käuferschutz, daher ja auch keine Gebühren. Wer keine Zahlungsgebühren haben will, soll es halt überweisen. Ist heute in der Regel ja auch am nächsten Tag da, sprich selbst wenn es der zweite Tag ist, verzögert es den Versand maximal um einen Tag.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Juni 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß beim suchen, wer dir sowas zuschickt, ohne Geld von dir bekommen zu haben



Also ich such nix bei Wildfremden und überweise per Vorkasse o. Paypal4friends   Das können die gerne machen die dann hier Warnungen posten  Wofür gibt es ebay und normales paypal 



toastet schrieb:


> Die Funktion ist halt für Freunde und Familie und nicht um die Gebühren zu umgehen. Und wenn es um Freunde und Familie geht, brauch man auch keine Versicherung bzw. Käuferschutz, daher ja auch keine Gebühren. Wer keine Zahlungsgebühren haben will, soll es halt überweisen. Ist heute in der Regel ja auch am nächsten Tag da, sprich selbst wenn es der zweite Tag ist, verzögert es den Versand maximal um einen Tag.



das Geld ist dann aber trotzdem weg ... dann kann man auch paypal4friends machen ...


----------



## Korner (14. Juni 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Also ich such nix bei Wildfremden und überweise per Vorkasse o. Paypal4friends   Das können die gerne machen die dann hier Warnungen posten  Wofür gibt es ebay und normales paypal
> 
> 
> 
> das Geld ist dann aber trotzdem weg ... dann kann man auch paypal4friends machen ...




Nö wieso soll das Geld dann weg sein ? Ich habe dann seinen Namen und seine Kontodaten. Damit kann mein Anwalt ziemlich viel machen. 

Edit: sowas ähnliches wurde erst vir kurzem hier besprochen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Juni 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Die Funktion ist halt für Freunde und Familie und nicht um die Gebühren zu umgehen. Und wenn es um Freunde und Familie geht, brauch man auch keine Versicherung bzw. Käuferschutz, daher ja auch keine Gebühren. Wer keine Zahlungsgebühren haben will, soll es halt überweisen. Ist heute in der Regel ja auch am nächsten Tag da, sprich selbst wenn es der zweite Tag ist, verzögert es den Versand maximal um einen Tag.





Korner schrieb:


> Nö wieso soll das Geld dann weg sein ? Ich habe dann seinen Namen und seine Kontodaten. Damit kann mein Anwalt ziemlich viel machen.


 
 Kann jeder selbst Handhaben wie er möchte, mir wäre für so etwas meine Zeit viel zu schade, aber jeder hat andere Hobby & Freizeitgestaltungen ... 

PS: und wenn der dein Geld schon nicht mehr hat und sonst nichts mehr hat - gibt dir dein Anwalt dann die Kohle zurück ?


----------



## Korner (14. Juni 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Kann jeder selbst Handhaben wie er möchte, mir wäre für so etwas meine Zeit viel zu schade, aber jeder hat andere Hobby & Freizeitgestaltungen ...
> 
> PS: und wenn der dein Geld schon nicht mehr hat und sonst nichts mehr hat - gibt dir dein Anwalt dann die Kohle zurück ?




Is richtig 
Bin ja der Meinung das wenn man im Internet abgezogen wird dann is man meistens selber Schuld 

Naja Pfänden wär da ne Option. Sonst haste halt Pech gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounty scott (14. Juni 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Also ich such nix bei Wildfremden und überweise per Vorkasse o. Paypal4friends   Das können die gerne machen die dann hier Warnungen posten  Wofür gibt es ebay und normales paypal
> 
> 
> 
> das Geld ist dann aber trotzdem weg ... dann kann man auch paypal4friends machen ...


Okay, also du bist der Meinung, das ich das hier nicht posten soll.
Ich soll also nicht darauf hinzuweisen, das ein Betrüger durch die Gegend rennt.
Und das der damit durchkommt.
Und das vielleicht hier auf diese Weise jemand vor so einem Ars... bewahrt wird.
Übrigens, ich habe jetzt schon fast 20 Jahre irgend etwas auf mehr oder weniger diese Art gekauft und nie bin ich an so jemanden geraten


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Juni 2019)

Für mich brauchst du ehrlich so etwas nicht posten - unglaublicher Schnapper, neuer Account, Vorkasse/paypal4friends - da weiß ich eigentlich schon Bescheid 

Und wenn mich die Gier trotzdem packt dann frage ich an, ob Abholung möglich wäre - hab ja immer einen Bekannten um die Ecke. Wenn dann keine Antwort mehr kommt, die Anzeige trotzdem bleibt - verstehste 

Ebay Kleinanzeigen und co. da tümmeln sich Betrüger - eigentlich wird man selbst da auch bei Kontaktaufnahme explizit drauf hin gewisen nicht irgendwo hin sein Geld zu schicken ... verbuche es als Lehrgeld.

PS: da gibt es so eine Spruch "nur weil einer es xx Jahre so macht, heißt das noch lange nicht das das so richtig ist"


----------



## Mounty scott (14. Juni 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Für mich brauchst du ehrlich so etwas nicht posten - unglaublicher Schnapper, neuer Account, Vorkasse/paypal4friends - da weiß ich eigentlich schon Bescheid
> 
> Und wenn mich die Gier trotzdem packt dann frage ich an, ob Abholung möglich wäre - hab ja immer einen Bekannten um die Ecke. Wenn dann keine Antwort mehr kommt, die Anzeige trotzdem bleibt - verstehste
> 
> ...


Jo, jetzt weiß ich auch Bescheid.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Juni 2019)

sry, mach dir nix über meine Art - ich bin eigentlich paranoid


----------



## Flo7 (15. Juni 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Leatt DBX 3.0 Enduro für 174,82€ in schwarz alle Größen
> 
> https://www.maciag-offroad.de/leatt-enduro-mtb-helm-dbx-3-0-enduro-brushed-sid79739.html



Bei mir steht 239,95€

EDIT: Ist nur der Schwarze in Aktion! Bekommt man aber bei Wiggle oder Hibike günstiger 

https://www.wigglesport.de/leatt-db...MIqd3J8Orq4gIViKztCh1AegygEAQYAiABEgJozPD_BwE

161€


----------



## Terranaut (15. Juni 2019)

Sommer-Tour bei Brügelmann: bis zu 20% auf alle Fahrräder (Je nach Marke 10, 15 oder 20%)

https://www.bruegelmann.de/sommer-tour-2019.html


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. Juni 2019)

Depp des Tages drueben 



ruppidog schrieb:


> Aldar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 20% gibt's bei https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/ ab 50 pfund einkaufswert.
> ...


----------



## rapidrabbit (17. Juni 2019)




----------



## platt_ziege (17. Juni 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Wer kauft 25kg Fahrradteile?


vor allem, woher weiss man wieviel pfund noch fehlen, wenn das gewicht nicht überall angegeben ist?
bescheuert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (17. Juni 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Wer kauft 25kg Fahrradteile ?


E-Bike Fahrer. Weniger ist kaum möglich.


----------



## DerohneName (17. Juni 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Nö wieso soll das Geld dann weg sein ? Ich habe dann seinen Namen und seine Kontodaten. Damit kann mein Anwalt ziemlich viel machen.
> 
> Edit: sowas ähnliches wurde erst vir kurzem hier besprochen.


Dein Anwalt sollte dir eventuell erklären dass der Hinweis auf Betrug einer Internet-Announce auf einer digitalen Börse nicht als "willkürlicher" Rufmord zu betiteln ist- was man hier wieder für nen Schwachsinn liest, meine Güte. 

Außerdem, viel Spaß beim Rückholen von 600€ per Anwalt, der macht das sicher gratis  
Und viel Erfolg wird er auch nicht haben, denn ein Konto ist schnell Mal auf einen falschen Namen registriert.


----------



## Korner (17. Juni 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Dein Anwalt sollte dir eventuell erklären dass der Hinweis auf Betrug einer Internet-Announce auf einer digitalen Börse nicht als "willkürlicher" Rufmord zu betiteln ist- was man hier wieder für nen Schwachsinn liest, meine Güte.
> 
> Außerdem, viel Spaß beim Rückholen von 600€ per Anwalt, der macht das sicher gratis
> Und viel Erfolg wird er auch nicht haben, denn ein Konto ist schnell Mal auf einen falschen Namen registriert.



Was passt den dadran nicht ? Natürlich ist es Rufmord wenn ich irgendwo poste das du ein Betrüger bist, ohne Beweise zu erbringen.
Gönn dir auf Wikipedia bevor du hier einen auf dicke Welle machst 

Und zum zweiten hast du keine Rechtsschutzversicherung ? 
Wenn nicht dann gute Nacht dir 

Also bei uns kann man ein Konto nur mit einem Amtlichen Lichtbildausweis registrieren. 
Keine Ahnung wo du wohnst, aber ich denke das das in Deutschland nicht anders sein wird.


----------



## Gluehhops (17. Juni 2019)

Ich nutze oft PayPal (ohne FF) und schlage die Gebühren obendrauf (2,49% + 0,35 Euro pro Transaktion) der Empfänger bekommt dann den vereinbarten Kaufpreis und ich genieße Käuferschutz.


----------



## piilu (17. Juni 2019)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Ich nutze oft PayPal (ohne FF) und schlage die Gebühren obendrauf (2,49% + 0,35 Euro pro Transaktion) der Empfänger bekommt dann den vereinbarten Kaufpreis und ich genieße Käuferschutz.


So sicher ist der Käuferschutz von pp auch nicht


----------



## Korner (17. Juni 2019)

piilu schrieb:


> So sicher ist der Käuferschutz von pp auch nicht



Haben mittlerweile wohl alle Verstanden, ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem Käuferschutz und habe diesen schon mal benötigt und hat alles funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (18. Juni 2019)

Auszug aus den deutschen AGB von painpal:



_15. Allgemeine Bestimmungen

15.1. Rechtswahl und Gerichtsstand

Für diese Nutzungsbedingungen und das zwischen uns bestehende Rechtsverhältnis gilt das Recht von England und Wales_



Mit Nutzung stimmst du zu, viel Spaß beim Prozessieren mit Rechtsgutachten etc


----------



## Korner (18. Juni 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Auszug aus den deutschen AGB von painpal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du Jurist ?
Ich nicht und egal was du schreibst ich habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht also Wayne


----------



## SilIy (18. Juni 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Auszug aus den deutschen AGB von painpal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was macht das für einen Unterschied im Sinne der Erfüllung? Es wird hier das Rechtsverhältnis zwischen dir und PayPal beschrieben, was nichts am Rechtsverhältnis zwischen dir und dem Verkäufer ändert. Der Mangel tritt nach deutschem Recht auf, PayPal übernimmt das Handling dessen. Es sind doch zwei verschiedene Rechtsbeziehungen. Wenn du ein Problem mit PayPal hast, klar, andere Vorgehensweise. Wenn du ein Problem mit dem Verkäufer hast, hat ja PayPal als Unternehmen keinen Einfluss auf die Vereinbarung - ich weiß nicht, was du mit der Aussage konkret mitteilen möchtest.

Ich hatte bei eBay Kleinanzeigen auch schon einen Fall, wo jemand mit eine Gabel zugesendet hat, die im Gegensatz zur Anpreisung komplett auf Coil war. Nach Mängelrüge teilt dieser mit mit, er habe die Anzeige geändert, weil sein Kontingent überschritten sei und er mir das Richtige zugesendet habe. 

Nur schade, dass ich Screenshots vor und nach der Zahlung mit Zeitstempel gemacht habe und er eindeutig ein anderes Produkt beworben hat. Wobei er relativ lange bei seiner Aussage geblieben ist. Da war ich echt versucht, das Ganze wegen Betruges anzuzeigen, da hat man echt Absicht unterstellen können.

Naja, TLDR: PP eingeschaltet, Ware zurückgesendet, Geld erhalten, Versandkosten von PP erstatten lassen und gut ist.


----------



## platt_ziege (18. Juni 2019)

darf ich raten, ferienzeit begonnen?


----------



## toastet (18. Juni 2019)

Sommerloch fängt schon an


----------



## hardtails (18. Juni 2019)

Hat schon jemand sein lrs von rcz bekommen? 
Sind die Adapter dabei?

Wie ist der Montageständer vom Lidl?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. Juni 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein lrs von rcz bekommen?
> Sind die Adapter dabei?
> 
> Wie ist der Montageständer vom Lidl?


1) Nein - ich warte noch
2) Siehe 1)
3) Ganz OK!


----------



## Mr_Chicks (18. Juni 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein lrs von rcz bekommen?
> Sind die Adapter dabei?
> 
> Wie ist der Montageständer vom Lidl?





sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> 1) Nein - ich warte noch
> 2) Siehe 1)
> 3) Ganz OK!



1. Ja
2. Ja plus Ventile und Tublessband 
3. Hab den von Aldi. Aldi beschde


----------



## mok2905 (18. Juni 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein lrs von rcz bekommen?
> Sind die Adapter dabei?
> 
> Wie ist der Montageständer vom Lidl?



Leider nicht.


----------



## fone (18. Juni 2019)

Mein Laufräder sind schon seit nem knappen Jahr da. Amateure...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (18. Juni 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Was passt den dadran nicht ? Natürlich ist es Rufmord wenn ich irgendwo poste das du ein Betrüger bist, ohne Beweise zu erbringen.
> Gönn dir auf Wikipedia bevor du hier einen auf dicke Welle machst
> 
> Und zum zweiten hast du keine Rechtsschutzversicherung ?
> ...


Wikipedia-Eintrag für juristische Fragestellungen, zwar nett aber wenig hilfreich...inwiefern soll es trotzdem Rufmord sein? Dazu bedarf es meist der Verleumdung, die hier nicht gegeben ist, noch dazu kann ich meist schwer gegen anonyme Personen im Internet den "guten Ruf" schädigen, vor allem wenn der Benutzer seit paar Tagen erst registriert ist.
Gefälschter Führerschein (paar Euronen) und ne Online-Bank, tada du hast innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein falsches Konto- und so wird es oft gemacht, viel Glück da dann über ne IP Adresse oÄ noch jemanden zurückverfolgen zu wollen. 

Die Frage bleibt trotzdem ob da die Versicherung zahlt- das fällt sicher nicht unter die Kategorie einer Gefahr des alltäglichen Lebens- noch dazu, wenn man die preiswerte Option eines Käuferschutzes hat....


----------



## urban_overload (18. Juni 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Montageständer vom Lidl?



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst...



urban_overload schrieb:


> Ich hab das Teil seit ca. 3 Jahren oder so. Fürs gelegentliche Schrauben okay, wenn man's aber bisserl ernsthafter angeht so wie ich nun seit ca. 1, 2 Jahren, wird das Teil schnell mühsam... ich werd' mir in absehbarer Zeit den Contec Rocksteady oder, wenn ich über ein Schnäppchen stolpere, einen Parktool oder Feedback Sports holen.


----------



## Castroper (18. Juni 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Das sicher nicht, aber alles was legit und in Deutschland aus Deutschland angeboten wird. Bei mir hat dort bislang auch alles funktioniert.


Wie genau funktioniert das ? Link einfügen und abschicken ?
Sorry für OT


----------



## kartoffelbrot (18. Juni 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Wie genau funktioniert das ? Link einfügen und abschicken ?
> Sorry für OT


Das ist doch selbsterklärend. Einfach mal auf Price Alert klicken und lesen.


----------



## Castroper (18. Juni 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Das ist doch selbsterklärend. Einfach mal auf Price Alert klicken und lesen.


Heftig das ich darauf nicht selber gekommen bin und mir die Mühe mache die Suchfunktion zu nutzen und meine Frage hier stelle....
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch ne Antwort mit der ich was anfangen kann.


----------



## Korner (18. Juni 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Heftig das ich darauf nicht selber gekommen bin und mir die Mühe mache die Suchfunktion zu nutzen und meine Frage hier stelle....
> Vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch ne Antwort mit der ich was anfangen kann.





kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Einfach mal auf Price Alert klicken und lesen.


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein lrs von rcz bekommen?
> Sind die Adapter dabei?



Kam heute ohne Vorankündigung


----------



## null-2wo (18. Juni 2019)

RichMasTa schrieb:


> Wie eigentlich bereits von jemand anderem erwähnt: Es sind *25%* ab 50 Pfund (steht auch so auf deren Facebook Seite)
> 
> Achtung: Gutscheincode *JUNE2019* notwendig! (beim checkout eingeben)
> 
> ...


es wird immer schwerer, zu widerstehen...

edit: v3 nur in schwarz, und hinten nicht in boost?  was solln ditte..?


----------



## Aldar (18. Juni 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> es wird immer schwerer, zu widerstehen...
> 
> edit: v3 nur in schwarz, und hinten nicht in boost?  was solln ditte..?


Gibt doch auch hinten boost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (18. Juni 2019)

danke, ich hab es über den normalen wheel builder probiert - da gibts boost nur für die v6.


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein lrs von rcz bekommen?
> Sind die Adapter dabei?



Von welchem Adapter sprichst du?
Ich hab den E1700 Spline 29 mit 25 mm Innenweite und 6Loch.
Felge ist nur gesteckt, Felgenoberfläche glatt, nicht rau wie bei den höherpreisigen Felgen (EX471, XM481...)
Ein Tubelessband ist installiert, Ventile liegen bei.

Gewicht HR mit Tubelessventil 1066g


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich hab den E1700 Spline 29 mit 25 mm Innenweite und 6Loch.
> Felge ist nur gesteckt, Felgenoberfläche glatt, nicht rau wie bei den höherpreisigen Felgen (EX471, XM481...)



die felge ist auch "nur" eine e512. 


wenn man sich etwas damit beschäftigt und die erd vergleicht, kann man durch einen einfachen wechsel der felge schon ordentlich gewicht sparen.


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2019)

Erst wenn se zerdengelt is 

Edith: Eine EX471 wiegt 30g mehr, finde ich jetzt nicht so viel. Alles drunter wäre am HR eigentlich unterdimensioniert...


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Erst wenn se zerdengelt is
> 
> Edith: Eine EX471 wiegt 30g mehr, finde ich jetzt nicht so viel. Alles drunter wäre am HR eigentlich unterdimensioniert...


e512: 560 g
ex471: 530 g


da die naben und speichen bei den 1700er lrs alle gleich sind, kann man einen e1700 kaufen und eine xr oder xm felge verbauen.
dann spart man ordentlich.


----------



## freetourer (19. Juni 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Erst wenn se zerdengelt is
> 
> Edith: Eine EX471 wiegt 30g mehr, finde ich jetzt nicht so viel. Alles drunter wäre am HR eigentlich unterdimensioniert...



Das Gewicht würde ich da nicht als alleiniges Indiz für die Stabilität hernehmen. Für die Felgen der XM und EX Serie wird eine andere Legierung verwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2019)

Vom Gewicht als Indikator sprech ich auch nicht.
Die EX471 is einfach deutlich stabiler als eine XM421. Und am Hinterrad bei 100 kg plus Braaaap muss es keine XM sein. Da is die EX471 gut aufgehoben...

Die andere Legierung merkt man beim anfassen.

Ich fahr das Ding und wenn die Felge aufgibt, gibts ne EX471 oder EX511


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> e512: 560 g
> ex471: 530 g
> 
> 
> ...



Meinte weniger, is zu heiss im Kessel. 30g hoch oder runter is aber unerheblich. Das sind keine 30 ml Dichtmilch


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2019)

Sind bei dem LRS eigentlich die Nippel verklebt?  Nur dass ich mich auf Ärger wegen Straightpull gefasst machen kann beim umspeichen auf ex471.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Juni 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sind bei dem LRS eigentlich die Nippel verklebt?  Nur dass ich mich auf Ärger wegen Straightpull gefasst machen kann beim umspeichen auf ex471.



Ich würde zumindest Prolock oder Squorx vermuten, also Schraubensicherung.

Ein Satz Speichen kostet aber auch nicht die Welt und Nippel kommen mit der EX eh mit bzw. müssen ohnehin neu. EX braucht auch die Washer.


----------



## Tomz (19. Juni 2019)

Ich hab gerade versucht einen bei RCZ einen E1700 LRS aus dem heutigen Angebot zu bestellen aber alle Codes werden als ungültig angezeigt.
Hab auch schon zwei Browser versucht.
Oder wird das auch einfach angezeigt wenn der LRS ausverkauft ist?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. Juni 2019)

Tomz schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade versucht einen bei RCZ einen E1700 LRS aus dem heutigen Angebot zu bestellen aber alle Codes werden als ungültig angezeigt.
> Hab auch schon zwei Browser versucht.
> Oder wird das auch einfach angezeigt wenn der LRS ausverkauft ist?



Das Problem hatte ich auch manche Artikel sind 2x angelegt, mit verscheiden lieferzeiten - wenn du die 29'' e1700 mit Boost/CL  meinst, das wären die wo der code funktioniert:

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/dt-swi...1700beixs013230-w0e1700tedls013231-43383.html


----------



## Tomz (19. Juni 2019)

Ah ok dann geht der 6 Loch nicht aber der CL geht. Sehe gerade leider kann ich meine Freiläufe zwischen dem E1700 und dem E1900 nicht so einfach tauschen :-( hätte ja lieber meinen E1900 meiner Frau ans Ebike (Shimano FR) gemacht und für mein Enduro den E1700 genommen brauche da aber XD.


----------



## luftschaukel (25. Juni 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst...



Vergiss es! 
Feedback hab ich noch nie als Schnäppchen gesehen.


----------



## Mehrsau (25. Juni 2019)

sven147 schrieb:


> Fox Transfer Factory 150 als Warehouse Deal für 193,39 €
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nächste mal per PN an mich!  Ist schon weg.


----------



## TitusLE (25. Juni 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ist schon weg.


Ja, leider. Aber Warehousedeals sind ja i. d. R. nur Einzelstücke.

Interessante Beschreibung:


> Federweg 150 mm, Gesamtlänge 461 mm (Lieferung ohne die Bestellung, fügen Sie die Bestellung Doppel-/Dreifach oder Mono Tablett)
> Übergang von Durite externe
> Modell Factory eloxiert, 6 Stück
> Leistung und Widerstand erhöht, was auch immer die Bedingungen
> Länge Mantel: 2000 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (25. Juni 2019)

Bei Bikester gibts mit SPECIAL20 auf alle reguläre Preise 20%


----------



## Flo7 (25. Juni 2019)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Bei Bikester gibts mit SPECIAL20 auf alle reguläre Preise 20%




Vielen DANK!


----------



## sworks2013 (25. Juni 2019)

Gerne, aber brauchst du nur eine 170er Kurbel?


----------



## Flo7 (25. Juni 2019)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Gerne, aber brauchst du nur eine 170er Kurbel?



Ich brauch das ganze Set und wollte eine 170er Kurbel 

Gabs das Set mit 175er Kurbel irgendwo günstiger? 

Lg Flo


----------



## prolink (25. Juni 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sind bei dem LRS eigentlich die Nippel verklebt?  Nur dass ich mich auf Ärger wegen Straightpull gefasst machen kann beim umspeichen auf ex471.



ja sind sie. habe gerade einen DT Laufradsatz umgespeicht auf andere Felge
war net so lustig mit Straightpull Speichen


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Juni 2019)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Servus. Hier auf Mydealz gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du mit der Bremse zufrieden bist, sattel. tauschen. Das ist billiger.
Wenn du im ganzen was hochwertigeres willst: Xtr kaufen. Aber rein von der Bremskraft ist die nicht viel stärker als deine aktuelle bremse.


----------



## bobons (25. Juni 2019)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Bei Bikester gibts mit SPECIAL20 auf alle reguläre Preise 20%


Da müßte auf Fahrrad.de oder Brügelmann.de auch etwas kommen, von gestern auf heute ist ein Laufrad, was ich beobachte, 100 Euro teurer geworden (damit bringen mir die 20% nichts mehr).


----------



## Danimal (26. Juni 2019)

Nebenan ist ja gerade der Stuntman-Brustgurt im Angebot. Der beste Gurt ist aktuell meiner Meinung nach jedoch der iShoxs Taktsang:
https://www.amazon.de/Hochflexibler...hbaren-Sliderschuhen/dp/B01MD1PB50/ref=sr_1_3

Ich habe einige Gurte durch und dieser hier schmiegt sich dank der großen Gummiplatte perfekt an den Körper an, ist super einstellbar und sehr gut verarbeitet. Die Aufnahmen ohne Gimbal sind damit um einiges besser als mit anderen Gurten, die ich ausprobiert habe, weil die Konstruktion einfach viel weniger zum Wackeln und Vibrieren neigt. Den Gurt gibt es hin und wieder auch für unter 40€, es lohnt sich daher, den Artikel zu beobachten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juni 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Nebenan ist ja gerade der Stuntman-Brustgurt im Angebot. Der beste Gurt ist aktuell meiner Meinung nach jedoch der iShoxs Taktsang:
> https://www.amazon.de/Hochflexibler...hbaren-Sliderschuhen/dp/B01MD1PB50/ref=sr_1_3
> 
> Ich habe einige Gurte durch und dieser hier schmiegt sich dank der großen Gummiplatte perfekt an den Körper an, ist super einstellbar und sehr gut verarbeitet. Die Aufnahmen ohne Gimbal sind damit um einiges besser als mit anderen Gurten, die ich ausprobiert habe, weil die Konstruktion einfach viel weniger zum Wackeln und Vibrieren neigt. Den Gurt gibt es hin und wieder auch für unter 40€, es lohnt sich daher, den Artikel zu beobachten.


Hast du den Stuntman schon probiert? Ich find den schon geil und die Aufnahmen ohne Gimbal sind um einiges ruckelfreier als mit dem Chesty V2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (26. Juni 2019)

Ich selbst habe den Stuntman nur bei einem Kumpel gesehen, der damit auch ganz zufrieden ist. In der Hand fand ich ihn nicht so wertig wie den iShoxs.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. Juni 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Hast du den Stuntman schon probiert? Ich find den schon geil und die Aufnahmen ohne Gimbal sind um einiges ruckelfreier als mit dem Chesty V2.


aha, nun also doch, nachdem du es nicht wahr haben wolltest


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2019)

Also ich hab beide und finde den Stuntman besser als den iShoxs.
Von den Details her ist der iShoxs tatsächlich etwas schöner, aber die besseren Aufnahmen hat der Stuntman gemacht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juni 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> aha, nun also doch, nachdem du es nicht wahr haben wolltest


Für das normale Case der Hero 7 reicht der Chesty. Ich habe jetzt aber das von Ulanzi mit Adapter und Mikro und da ist der Stuntman besser.


----------



## ilfer (26. Juni 2019)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Bei Bikester gibts mit SPECIAL20 auf alle reguläre Preise 20%


Funktioniert bei FAHRRAD.DE auch mit dem gleichen Code!


----------



## bobons (27. Juni 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Da müßte auf Fahrrad.de oder Brügelmann.de auch etwas kommen, von gestern auf heute ist ein Laufrad, was ich beobachte, 100 Euro teurer geworden (damit bringen mir die 20% nichts mehr).





ilfer schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei FAHRRAD.DE auch mit dem gleichen Code!



Q.e.d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (27. Juni 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> IBIS Carbon Laufradsatz in 27,5 und 29 mit Shimano oder XD Freilauf und innerer Maulweite 35mm und non Boost für 429,99 (27,5 Shim), 439,99 (27,5 XD) oder 499,99€ mit Code *RCZCRB (27,5) *oder *RCZEEL (29)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir wurden 516€ inkl. Versand fürs IBIS Wheelset 941 Carbon 29" Tubeless Disc  (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Shimano Black angezeigt. 
Find ich immer noch top für nen Carbon Laufradsatz und 4Wochen sind für RCZ ja verhältnismäßig kurz. 

Bin gespannt wann der LRS kommt und wann ich meinen Hopes ans Gravelbike vererben kann.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Bei mir wurden 516€ inkl. Versand fürs IBIS Wheelset 941 Carbon 29" Tubeless Disc  (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Shimano Black angezeigt.
> Find ich immer noch top für nen Carbon Laufradsatz und 4Wochen sind für RCZ ja verhältnismäßig kurz.
> 
> Bin gespannt wann der LRS kommt und wann ich meinen Hopes ans Gravelbike vererben kann.


das liegt daran, dass es länderspezifische preise gibt.

der lrs ist sicher interessant, aber 41 mm außenbreite sind dann doch etwas viel.


----------



## mike79 (27. Juni 2019)

Gibt's Gewichte zu den Laufradsätzen?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2019)

das sind ganz gewöhnliche standard-lrs von ibis .... google


----------



## duc-mo (27. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> das liegt daran, dass es länderspezifische preise gibt



Dachte ich mir schon...



> Der lrs ist sicher interessant, aber 41 mm außenbreite sind dann doch etwas viel.



Aktuell hab ich 29mm außen an meinen FlowEX. Die 12mm mehr sollten zu verkraften sein und ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal auf eine gute Haltbarkeit und bessere Abstützung für den Reifen... 



mike79 schrieb:


> Gibt's Gewichte zu den Laufradsätzen?



1770g Laut MTB-News Artikel von 2014 und damit etwas weniger als meine bisherigen Hoops bei größerer Breite...


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Juni 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Aktuell hab ich 29mm außen an meinen FlowEX. Die 12mm mehr sollten zu verkraften sein und ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal auf eine gute Haltbarkeit und bessere Abstützung für den Reifen...


Das kann halt auch schon zu viel werden, dass die Reifen dann arg eckig werden und die Außenstollen zu sehr in der Mitte liegen. Je nach Reifenmodell halt.
Maxxis WT Reifen sind ja auf 35mm Maulweite ausgelegt, bei denen dürfte es zumindest keine Probleme geben. Bei 2,3" Reifen schon eher.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (27. Juni 2019)

Mir war der Laufradsatz leider auch etwas zu Breit. Suche eher sowas um 25-30mm. Im netz waren aber einige sehr positive englische reviews zu finden. IBIS hat wohl zunächst eine eigene, später eine dtswiss Hinterradnabe verbaut. Auf dem Foto sieht es aber nicht nach dtswiss aus.


----------



## Duc851 (27. Juni 2019)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (27. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> das liegt daran, dass es länderspezifische preise gibt.



dann „sorry“ wegen dem falschen Preis. Gibt’s den newsletter auch in deutsch? Ich hab’s versucht, aber bekomme ihn immer in französisch. Verstehe ich zwar nicht wirklich, aber so langsam lerne ich die bikespezifischen Wörter in französisch. Hat also auch was gutes.


----------



## fone (27. Juni 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> dann „sorry“ wegen dem falschen Preis. Gibt’s den newsletter auch in deutsch? Ich hab’s versucht, aber bekomme ihn immer in französisch. Verstehe ich zwar nicht wirklich, aber so langsam lerne ich die bikespezifischen Wörter in französisch. Hat also auch was gutes.


irgendwie kann man den wohl auf deutsch oder zumindest englisch umstellen lassen, aber lohnt das? die 15 relevanten französischen bikespezifischen worte hat man recht schnell gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (27. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> irgendwie kann man den wohl auf deutsch oder zumindest englisch umstellen lassen, aber lohnt das? die 15 relevanten französischen bikespezifischen worte hat man recht schnell gelernt.


Nicht wegen der Sprache. Das geht schon. Aber ich schätze, es wären dann die korrekten Preise?! Egal, ich lass es einfach.


----------



## fone (27. Juni 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Nicht wegen der Sprache. Das geht schon. Aber ich schätze, es wären dann die korrekten Preise?! Egal, ich lass es einfach.


Ach verdammt, das mit den Preisen hatte ich bis zu meiner Antwort schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## backinblack76 (27. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> irgendwie kann man den wohl auf deutsch oder zumindest englisch umstellen lassen, aber lohnt das? die 15 relevanten französischen bikespezifischen worte hat man recht schnell gelernt.


sac de hydration ist mein Favorit


----------



## fone (27. Juni 2019)

Apropos... da gibts gerade wirklich IBIS Mojo Rahmen für 999€???


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Apropos... da gibts gerade wirklich IBIS Mojo Rahmen für 999€???


hast du dir mal deren Geometrie angeschaut? 418mm Reach in XL! Läuft mittlerweile wohl unter Kinderrad.


----------



## prolink (27. Juni 2019)

der als mit einbaulänge 200mm angegeben kam als 222mm Dämpfer an








						Fox Suspension DHX2 Factory Hinterbaudämpfer | Chain Reaction
					

Fox Suspension DHX2 Factory Hinterbaudämpfer - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




scheinen nichts dazu zu lernen


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Juni 2019)

prolink schrieb:


> der als mit einbaulänge 200mm angegeben kam als 222mm Dämpfer an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei doch froh, es ist wenigstens kein Vorbau gewesen oder Sattel.


----------



## fone (28. Juni 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> hast du dir mal deren Geometrie angeschaut? 418mm Reach in XL! Läuft mittlerweile wohl unter Kinderrad.


Ja, fiel mir dann auch auf.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Juni 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Nicht wegen der Sprache. Das geht schon. Aber ich schätze, es wären dann die korrekten Preise?! Egal, ich lass es einfach.


Ich hab ne Zeit lang den Newsletter sowohl in Französisch, Englisch und Deutsch bekommen. Soweit ich mich erinnere waren die Preise bei allen drei identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Zeit lang den Newsletter sowohl in Französisch, Englisch und Deutsch bekommen. Soweit ich mich erinnere waren die Preise bei allen drei identisch.


habe mir letztens einen lrs bestellt:
französischer newsletter 179 €.
englischer newsletter 169 €.


----------



## toastet (28. Juni 2019)

Jo Preise sind unterschiedlich, zT Inhalte des Newsletters und auch manchmal überhaupt die Möglichkeit aus einigen Ländern Teile zu kaufen nicht gegeben.


----------



## imun (28. Juni 2019)

Hab noch nie identische Preise dort gesehen. Deshalb weiß ich, dass französische Preise nicht die deutschen sind


----------



## marky-YT (28. Juni 2019)

Hmm, laut der Geoblocking-Verordnung (EU) 2018/302 vom 03.12.2018 ist das illegal und kann von der EU geahndet werden...


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juni 2019)

Auf so manche rechtliche Regelung pellt sich RCZ ein Ei. Die Preise ziehen, das genügt.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2019)

Ich dachte ja immer, dass das an der Mehrwertsteuer liegt, aber die ist in Frankreich höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (29. Juni 2019)

Amazon Prime Day mountain bike deals - MBR Magazine
					

There are some great Amazon Prime Day mountain bike deals, fitness gadget sales and tech bargains to be found as the annual Bezos bonanza kicks off.




					www.mbr.co.uk


----------



## mr.fish (30. Juni 2019)

Gabs bei RCZ eigentlich jemals einen 30mm E1700 29er Boost Laufradsatz im Angebot?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Juni 2019)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Gabs bei RCZ eigentlich jemals einen 30mm E1700 29er Boost Laufradsatz im Angebot?


Ja, meine ich mich erinnern zu können.


----------



## trialsin (30. Juni 2019)

Es soll ja auch bei manchen Händlern unterschiedliche Preise geben je nachdem mit welchem endgerät du dich auf deren seite befindest..


----------



## Asko (30. Juni 2019)

Ich bekomme auch seit einiger Zeit den RCZ Newsletter doppelt, war bisher zu faul den einen zu deaktivieren
Einmal den für "DE" in Englisch, und einmal den "EN_UE2" ebenfalls in Englisch.
Der "EN_UE2" hat immer etwas höhere Preise als der DE.


----------



## mr.fish (30. Juni 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, meine ich mich erinnern zu können.


Dann gebe ich die Hoffnung mal noch nicht auf und lese fleißig jeden morgen den Newsletter.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juni 2019)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Gabs bei RCZ eigentlich jemals einen 30mm E1700 29er Boost Laufradsatz im Angebot?


Nope, seit gefühlter Ewigkeit keinen 30mm Boost LRS.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Juni 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Nope, seit gefühlter Ewigkeit keinen 30mm Boost LRS.


Vor etwa 3 Monaten (oder doch schon 6?) begann doch dieser Abverkauf von E(M8)1700er und E(M)1900er Rädern, da waren anfangs auch 30er dabei. Aber ich würde nicht drauf setzen, dass da in Kürze nochmal welche dazu kommen.


----------



## fone (1. Juli 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Vor etwa 3 Monaten (oder doch schon 6?) begann doch dieser Abverkauf von E(M8)1700er und E(M)1900er Rädern, da waren anfangs auch 30er dabei. Aber ich würde nicht drauf setzen, dass da in Kürze nochmal welche dazu kommen.


Den erste Schwung, den ich mitbekommen habe, haben wir doch Anfang 2018 bestellt. 
Hab nicht auf 29" 30mm geachtet, dachte aber, dass da wirklich alle Varianten dabei gewesen wären.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (1. Juli 2019)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Gabs bei RCZ eigentlich jemals einen 30mm E1700 29er Boost Laufradsatz im Angebot?



Vor einem Jahr hatten Sie die M1700 mit 30mm aber nur in 27,5", bei 29" gab es nur den E1700 mit 25mm.
Ich habe nie einen 29" mit 30mm Felgenbreite im Angebot gesehen - sonst hätte ich die bestellt 

Der E1700 geht aber auch ganz gut bis 2.6" Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (1. Juli 2019)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr hatten Sie die M1700 mit 30mm aber nur in 27,5", bei 29" gab es nur den E1700 mit 25mm.
> Ich habe nie einen 29" mit 30mm Felgenbreite im Angebot gesehen - sonst hätte ich die bestellt



+1


----------



## C0HiBA (1. Juli 2019)

C0HiBA schrieb:


> Shimano Dura Ace 7710 Kurbel 175 mm für 169,74 €
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/FC-7710-Dura-...dura+ace+7710&qid=1561980479&s=gateway&sr=8-5



Ich habe gerade für den gleichen Preis die Variante in 165 mm gekauft.
Ich verstehe zwar nicht genau, was da bei Amazon schief gelaufen ist, aber ich werde mich nicht beschweren.
Auf genau die gleiche Weise habe ich zum Spottpreis vor einiger Zeit eine silberne Sram Omnium in 165 mm ergattern können.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Juli 2019)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr hatten Sie die M1700 mit 30mm aber nur in 27,5", bei 29" gab es nur den E1700 mit 25mm.
> Ich habe nie einen 29" mit 30mm Felgenbreite im Angebot gesehen - sonst hätte ich die bestellt
> 
> Der E1700 geht aber auch ganz gut bis 2.6" Reifen.


ohne Boost waren 30er Maulweiten auch in 29" im Angebot


----------



## DerohneName (1. Juli 2019)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Gabs bei RCZ eigentlich jemals einen 30mm E1700 29er Boost Laufradsatz im Angebot?


Ja, der war aber nach nem Tag ausverkauft.


----------



## LaiNico (2. Juli 2019)

Kostet aber mittlerweile 29,00 Euro!?


ArmandoVerano schrieb:


> ist erledigt... Danke für den Tipp



*Die SLX VR Bremse von CNC.


----------



## ArmandoVerano (2. Juli 2019)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Kostet aber mittlerweile 29,00 Euro!?


... jop für 29€... war die vorher noch weniger?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2019)

19


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Juli 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> 19


Kenn sie "nur" für 29


----------



## LaiNico (3. Juli 2019)

Hab sie Anfang Februar noch für 19,00 gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (3. Juli 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch seit einiger Zeit den RCZ Newsletter doppelt, war bisher zu faul den einen zu deaktivieren
> Einmal den für "DE" in Englisch, und einmal den "EN_UE2" ebenfalls in Englisch.
> Der "EN_UE2" hat immer etwas höhere Preise als der DE.


Hi, von wann war das Angebot mit der yari, das hätte mich stark interessiert?
Grüße 
MAster


----------



## hw_doc (3. Juli 2019)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> FOX 36 Factory Fit4 27,5 Zoll 160mm Boost (OHNE DECALS!!!) für 591,58 (Neukunden können mit diversen Codes noch mehr sparen).
> 
> ...



Na, dann warten wir mal ab, was dieses Mal bei den Leuten akommt: 34er Fox oder 26 Zoll - "Non-Factory" steht ja quasi schon fest. Haben ja schließlich keine Decals - woher sollten CRC/Wiggle denn wissen, was sie da verkaufen?


IMO sind die "Fails" von dem Laden in diesem Jahr einfach nut noch grotesk und der Support stellt sich dumm...


----------



## mip86 (3. Juli 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Na, dann warten wir mal ab, was dieses Mal bei den Leuten akommt: 34er Fox oder 26 Zoll - "Non-Factory" steht ja quasi schon fest. Haben ja schließlich keine Decals - woher sollten CRC/Wiggle denn wissen, was sie da verkaufen?
> 
> 
> IMO sind die "Fails" von dem Laden in diesem Jahr einfach nut noch grotesk und der Support stellt sich dumm...



Also die letzte 170mm war eine Factory und ohne Decals heißt nur ohne Aufkleber... Die Fox ID klebt trotzdem drauf  Und Rücksendung geht 365 Tage. Da kann man es für den Preis schon einmal riskieren aber ich berichte gerne sobald die Gabel da ist.


----------



## Asko (3. Juli 2019)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi, von wann war das Angebot mit der yari, das hätte mich stark interessiert?
> Grüße
> MAster



30.6.

War aber leider nur ein Tagesangebot.


----------



## bobons (3. Juli 2019)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Boxxer Rc 2018 27.5 für "nur" 319€
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Boxx...6M9D1TN009D&psc=1&refRID=6BT8A83NT6M9D1TN009D



Bitte entfernen, das ist Fake.

Das sind gekaperte Verkäuferaccounts, wo die Daten bei Diebstahl von irgendwelchen Mailaccounts oder ganzer Kundendatenbanken kopiert wurden.
Die Fake-Verkäufer erkennt man einfach daran, dass sie plötzlich tausende von Artikeln im Shop haben, wo sie vorher mal teilweise vor Jahren einzelnes Zeug verkauft haben.


----------



## dirk75 (3. Juli 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Bitte entfernen, das ist Fake.
> 
> Das sind gekaperte Verkäuferaccounts, wo die Daten bei Diebstahl von irgendwelchen Mailaccounts oder ganzer Kundendatenbanken kopiert wurden.
> Die Fake-Verkäufer erkennt man einfach daran, dass sie plötzlich tausende von Artikeln im Shop haben, wo sie vorher mal teilweise vor Jahren einzelnes Zeug verkauft haben.



Bei gerade mal einer Bewertung würde ich es mir auch lieber 10mal überlegen und eher davon abraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (3. Juli 2019)

phlek schrieb:


> Brügelmann 20% auf alles mit Gutscheincode [Edit: aktualisierter Gutscheincode]"*SPARE20*"



Damit kann man tatsächlich Schnäppchen machen, z.B. einen Santa Cruz Nomad 4 CC DLX Coil-Rahmen für € 2.383,19 kaufen.


----------



## wirme (4. Juli 2019)

osbow schrieb:


> Summersale bei R2: https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?suchausdruck=summersale2019newsletter





osbow schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel gibt's hier die RACE FACE Sattelstütze Turbine Dropper Hub 175 mm | 31,6 x 490 mm für 175 €, anstatt 449 € (UVP).
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Frog schrieb:


> ..wenn das die erste Baureihe ist, dann Finger davon...ist der letzte Schrott.



Sehe ich genau so. Hatte die baugleiche von Easton. 
Wenn sich die Temperatur geändert hat, fing die an zu spinnen.
Warm = Stütze geht nicht mehr - dann musste man den Zug strammer stellen
Kalt = Stütze geht von selber runter - der Zug musste gelockert werden

Da habe ich mich bei kalten Wetter Morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mal ganz gepflegt mit auf die Nase gelegt.
Auf einmal war der Sattel unten ohne das ich was gemacht habe.


----------



## mtbR00kie (4. Juli 2019)

Auf fahrrad.de gibt es momentan 20% auf alles außer Bikes mit dem Gutscheincode: SPECIAL20


----------



## bdtme (4. Juli 2019)

Top ! Das brachte nen MET Parachute MCR für 263


----------



## Luftzeit (5. Juli 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Top ! Das brachte nen MET Parachute MCR für 263



Wie hast Du das geschafft? Finde den Parachute MCR nicht bei fahrrad.de...


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2019)

ausverkauft?!


----------



## bdtme (5. Juli 2019)

Oh! da haben die den jetzt wohl rausgenommen. Bin mal gespannt ob geliefert wird, Bestellbestätigung habe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Flo7 (5. Juli 2019)

Denke auch ausverkauft, letzte Woche waren noch paar Modelle zu je ein Stk noch verfügbar-> Wenn das aber verkauft wird, wird es auch auf der Seite nicht mehr angezeigt...


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2019)

0gez schrieb:


> DVO Jade Coil Dämpfer zu einem top Preis, mehrere Größen verfügbar aber mit Lieferzeiten von ca 20 Tagen
> 
> PREIS 359€
> 
> ...


@0gez 
Scheinbar kennst du die Zusammenhänge nei bc nicht. 20 Tage oder mehr bedeutet eigentlich nicht lieferbar


----------



## wirme (6. Juli 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> @0gez
> Scheinbar kennst du die Zusammenhänge nei bc nicht. 20 Tage oder mehr bedeutet eigentlich nicht lieferbar



Eigentlich !

Stimmt aber nicht immer.
Bei der neuen 12fach SLX und 12fach XT Gruppe steht auch 20 Tage.
Die wird mit Sicherheit irgendwann verfügbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube, das eine Unterscheidung zwischen *irgendwann* und *eigentlich nicht *eher das selbe für dich heißt. Mindestens viele Wochen, gar Monate


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juli 2019)

Hatte 5.10 in der Aktion gekauft. Verfügbarkeit 20 Tage. Der Postbote hat sie nach gut 2 Wochen gebracht.
BC ist sehr zuverlässig, anders als Hibike, wo die Verfügbarkeit gern nachträglich geändert wird und dann die ganze Lieferung wartet.


----------



## rms69 (6. Juli 2019)

Nun ja, auch BC hat bei mir auch keine weiße Weste.
Anfang Juni, KS Dropzone Bestellstatus grün, also 1-3 Tage Lieferzeit,
nach 2 Wochen ruf ich mal an mit wo „bleibt meine bezahlte Ware?“, kein Wort der Entschuldigung, einzig eine Teillieferung wird mir angeboten, damit wenigstens der seit Wochen verfügbare Rest geliefert wird 
Ende Juni kommt eine eMail mit „Lieferung voraussichtlich Ende Juli“ also wieder ein Monat warten und wieder kein Wort der Entschuldigung oder es tut uns leid ...


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Juli 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> Nun ja, auch BC hat bei mir auch keine weiße Weste.
> Anfang Juni, KS Dropzone Bestellstatus grün, also 1-3 Tage Lieferzeit,
> nach 2 Wochen ruf ich mal an mit wo „bleibt meine bezahlte Ware?“, kein Wort der Entschuldigung, einzig eine Teillieferung wird mir angeboten, damit wenigstens der seit Wochen verfügbare Rest geliefert wird
> Ende Juni kommt eine eMail mit „Lieferung voraussichtlich Ende Juli“ also wieder ein Monat warten und wieder kein Wort der Entschuldigung oder es tut uns leid ...


Das vorgehen kenne ich auch von bc, 1x protektor für eine rucksack nach 3 monaten hab ich es dann aufgegeben und 1 x bei reifen hab ich dann auch storniert 

Da sind bike24 und r2 bike um längen besser sowohl bei der versand geschwindigkeit als auch beim kunden service 

Lg


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juli 2019)

Bei Hibike passierte mir das nur fast jedes Mal und Teillieferung gibt es nicht kostenlos.


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. Juli 2019)

Ich hab den Jade Coil mal mit passender Hardware und Feder für mein Capra bestellt. 
Mal schauen ob BC wirklich in 20 Tagen liefern kann.
Hab die Bezahlung gleich per Nachnahme gemacht falls es Problem bei denen gibt.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2019)

Schirmi1985 schrieb:


> Rock Shox Kage für nen Fuffi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bestellt!

Passt ne Cane Creek oder Fox Feder in den Kage/Vivid?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bestellt!
> 
> Passt ne Cane Creek oder Fox Feder in den Kage/Vivid?



Nein. Rock Shox Federn haben einen etwas größeren Durchmesser. Allerdings halten Sie auch länger, als Fox Federn.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2019)

Du sprichst nur von Fox, ich auch von Cane Creek?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (7. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nein. Rock Shox Federn haben einen etwas größeren Durchmesser. Allerdings halten Sie auch länger, als Fox Federn.




Was meinst du damit das die Fox Feder nicht lange halten?


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nein. Rock Shox Federn haben einen etwas größeren Durchmesser. Allerdings halten Sie auch länger, als Fox Federn.


Was ich jetzt in Erfahrung gebracht hab:
Innendurchmesser Fox: 35 mm
Innendurchmesser CC/RS: 36 mm

Müsste dann eigentlich passen...


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2019)

EVHD schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit das die Fox Feder nicht lange halten?



Die Farbe ist Pulverlack und blättert schnell ab, schon in der ersten Saison. Dann kommt Rost.



der-gute schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt in Erfahrung gebracht hab:
> Innendurchmesser Fox: 35 mm
> Innendurchmesser CC/RS: 36 mm
> 
> Müsste dann eigentlich passen...



Passen nicht.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2019)

Mei, muss man dir alle weiteren Infos aus der Nase ziehen


----------



## ride-FX (7. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist Pulverlack und blättert schnell ab, schon in der ersten Saison. Dann kommt Rost.


Joa, das machen so ziemlich alle Federn. Du tauscht die Feder dann also sobald sie etwas rostig ist?


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Juli 2019)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Joa, das machen so ziemlich alle Federn. Du tauscht die Feder dann also sobald sie etwas rostig ist?


Nicht eisdielentauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2019)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Joa, das machen so ziemlich alle Federn. Du tauscht die Feder dann also sobald sie etwas rostig ist?



Machen eben nicht alle Federn. Daher nehme ich andere Modelle und muss nicht tauschen.



Member57 schrieb:


> Nicht eisdielentauglich



Experte?


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Experte?


in Sachen Federstahl nicht wirklich. Und Punktkorrosion ist bei federn nicht unkritisch.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juli 2019)

Punktkorrosion? Der Pulverlack der normalen Fox Federn reißt sehr schnell und Blätter dann großflächig ab. Rost ist dann ebenso großflächig, inklusive Unterwanderung, wo noch Pulverlack ist.  Eine Räder Wäsche ich eher selten, aber das ist mir dann doch zu viel, egal ob nur optischer Mangel. Und RockShox zeigt ja, wie es anders geht, bei geringerem Preis der Feder. Ob die Nukeproof-Feder, die jetzt für die Fox reingekommen ist, auch besser ist, werde ich sehen. Ansonsten kommt vielleicht doch mal Titan ans Bike.


----------



## fone (8. Juli 2019)

Mann hört ja ständig von gebrochenen Federn, jetzt wissen wir auch warum.



Warum unnötigerweise sich selbst so bloßstellen?


----------



## ride-FX (8. Juli 2019)

Einfach ein weiteres Jahr drin lassen und als 'Ratlook' Optik verkaufen.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Warum unnötigerweise sich selbst so bloßstellen?



Passiert nur, wenn man sich über die oberflächliche Meinung Anderer definiert.


----------



## null-2wo (8. Juli 2019)

urlaubsgrüße aus italien, soll ich jemandem was mitbringen?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Juli 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> urlaubsgrüße aus italien, soll ich jemandem was mitbringen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 882658


Taugt der?


----------



## imun (8. Juli 2019)

Den Flamingo bitte


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Juli 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Den Flamingo bitte



wollte ich gerade auch schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (9. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Passiert nur, wenn man sich über die oberflächliche Meinung Anderer definiert.


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2019)

Flamingo? Gibts da keine Einhörner???


----------



## null-2wo (9. Juli 2019)

imun schrieb:


> Flamingo





fone schrieb:


> Flamingo





sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> auch





Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Taugt der?


ne, der is schrott. ich hab den großen dabei, mit 2x2m liegefläche. der schon eher.... 

bbtw, bei dem wasserkocher mit temperaturanzeige in verschiedenen LED-farben wäre ich fast schwach geworden.


----------



## Aldar (9. Juli 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wasserkocher mit temperaturanzeige in verschiedenen LED-farben


Ich muss sagen sowas ist leider geil , müssen sie hier auch mal wieder ins Sortiment nehmen


----------



## User85319 (9. Juli 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Was is denn ein realistischer Preis, den man für eine 2020er Fox 36 Grip2 Factory beim Händler verlangen kann? UVP ist ja 1399€...


----------



## Sadem (9. Juli 2019)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Was is denn ein realistischer Preis, den man für eine 2020er Fox 36 Grip2 Factory beim Händler verlangen kann? UVP ist ja 1399€...



1399€


----------



## User85319 (9. Juli 2019)

Begründung?


----------



## Sadem (9. Juli 2019)

Was erwartest du denn? Fox Factory Gabeln, kurz nach der Veröffentlichung, bekommst du nicht mit Rabatt. Das ist der Moment in dem die Freaks zuschlagen, die immer das Neueste und Teuerste haben wollen. Im Moment werden die 2019 Modelle verschleudert, warum sollten die Hersteller und Händler Rabatte auf die neuesten Modelle geben?


----------



## OnoSendai (9. Juli 2019)

Sadem schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn? Fox Factory Gabeln, kurz nach der Veröffentlichung, bekommst du nicht mit Rabatt. Das ist der Moment in dem die Freaks zuschlagen, die immer das Neueste und Teuerste haben wollen. Im Moment werden die 2019 Modelle verschleudert, warum sollten die Hersteller und Händler Rabatte auf die neuesten Modelle geben?



Selten so unfundierten Bullshit gelesen. Bist Du 12 oder was? 

Selbstverständlich sind Rabatte möglich. Selbstverständlich deshalb weil der EK geschätzte 25 - 45 % von einer UVP entfernt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (9. Juli 2019)

lol

Und das, meine Damen und Herren, war ein echter Qualitätsbeitrag.


----------



## toastet (9. Juli 2019)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind Rabatte möglich. Selbstverständlich deshalb weil der EK geschätzte 25 - 45 % von einer UVP entfernt sind.



Hör besser auf zu Schätzen, wenn du noch nie EK-Preise bei Fox gesehen hast, auch für Großabnehmer


----------



## maxito (9. Juli 2019)

am besten gleich @OnoSendai seinen Beitrag ausdrucken und damit in den nächsten Radladen gehen, den Rabatt bekommt ihr garantiert!


----------



## OnoSendai (9. Juli 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Hör besser auf zu Schätzen, wenn du noch nie EK-Preise bei Fox gesehen hast, auch für Großabnehmer


Geht noch mehr? Meinst?


----------



## OnoSendai (9. Juli 2019)

maxito schrieb:


> am besten gleich @OnoSendai seinen Beitrag ausdrucken und damit in den nächsten Radladen gehen, den Rabatt bekommt ihr garantiert!



funzt!


----------



## User85319 (9. Juli 2019)

Da sind aber viele frustriert darüber, dass sie bisher zu viel gezahlt haben 
Danke für die Antworten, werde zukünftig aufrunden, nicht dass die armen Händler noch den Hungertod sterben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (9. Juli 2019)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Selten so unfundierten Bullshit gelesen. Bist Du 12 oder was?
> 
> Selbstverständlich sind Rabatte möglich. Selbstverständlich deshalb weil der EK geschätzte 25 - 45 % von einer UVP entfernt sind.



Hey alter schau disch ma an. Schau Disch ma an. Wer is hier kindisch? Vogel ey!

Zeig mal wo du nen ordentlichen Rabatt auf ein 2020er Topmodell bekommst. Die kauf ich auch dann.


----------



## OnoSendai (9. Juli 2019)

Sadem schrieb:


> Hey alter schau disch ma an. Schau Disch ma an. Wer is hier kindisch? Vogel ey!
> 
> Zeig mal wo du nen ordentlichen Rabatt auf ein 2020er Topmodell bekommst. Die kauf ich auch dann.



Würde nur @Metalfranke zeigen. Dir nicht. 


PS:
Deutschkurse gibts hier.


----------



## Sadem (9. Juli 2019)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Würde nur @Metalfranke zeigen. Dir nicht.
> 
> 
> PS:
> Deutschkurse gibts hier.



Aja klar, geheim! Mit geheimen Foxeinkäufer-Handschlag und Siegelring.  

@Metalfranke viel Spaß mit deiner günstigen Forke! Ich gönne es dir wirklich wenn es klappt.


----------



## User85319 (9. Juli 2019)

Sadem schrieb:


> @Metalfranke viel Spaß mit deiner günstigen Forke! Ich gönne es dir wirklich wenn es klappt.



Naja, hatte für ein 18er Factory "Topmodell" in 2017 650€ bezahlt. Und der hat sicherlich nicht draufgezahlt. Aber der Kontakt besteht leider nicht mehr. Und anscheinend hat sich das seitdem ja auch etwas gewandelt. Aber danke trotzdem...

PS: Schade, dass der passiv-agressive Unterton und das Anpissen im IBC mittlerweile Standard geworden ist


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2019)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> PS: Schade, dass der passiv-agressive Unterton und das Anpissen im IBC mittlerweile Standard geworden ist


Stimmt nicht. Nur manch seltene Qualitätsposter fallen halt negativ auf.


----------



## OnoSendai (9. Juli 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Nur manch seltene Qualitätsposter fallen halt negativ auf.



Ach... ab und an muss mans mal rauslassen, wenn man solchen Quatsch liesst. 
Vor Allem dann, wenn vorher freundlich gefragt wird und so ne Substanzlose und passiv aggressive Antwort gegeben wird.

Aber hey... ich falle negativ auf. IBC Live.


----------



## freetourer (9. Juli 2019)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Selbstverständlich sind Rabatte möglich. Selbstverständlich deshalb weil der EK geschätzte 25 - 45 % von einer UVP entfernt sind.







Ahnungsloser schrieb:


> Selten so unfundierten Bullshit gelesen. Bist Du 12 oder was?


----------



## User85319 (9. Juli 2019)

@freetourer Und wem hilft das jetzt weiter? Melde die Konversation jetzt, evtl. erbarmt sich ja wer und räumt hier auf.


----------



## freetourer (9. Juli 2019)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> @freetourer Und wem hilft das jetzt weiter? Melde die Konversation jetzt, evtl. erbarmt sich ja wer und räumt hier auf.



Vielleicht hilft es ja dem Insider mit den EK-Preisen drüber nachzudenken was er hier so von sich lässt ....


----------



## OnoSendai (9. Juli 2019)

Melde mich freiwillig für die Aufnahme auf Deine Liste an. 

€: Typo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (9. Juli 2019)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Ach... ab und an muss mans mal rauslassen, wenn man solchen Quatsch liesst.
> Vor Allem dann, wenn vorher freundlich gefragt wird und so ne Substanzlose und passiv aggressive Antwort gegeben wird.
> 
> Aber hey... ich falle negativ auf. IBC Live.


Klar.
Naja... in Maßen, zumindest hat Metalfranke wegen ein paar weniger Beiträge alle verurteilt.    

Ich hab bei der Frage aber auch spontan an den UVP gedacht.
Erinnere mich immer gerne an meine Reise durch die Specialized-Shops faabw.
_"Für den Stumpi einen guten Preis machen? Der UVP ist schon ein guter Preis. lol, Kacknub."_


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2019)

So ne Schaizze.
Kage 216x63 ausverkauft.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. Juli 2019)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Melde mich freiwillig für die Aufnahme auf Deine Liste an.
> 
> €: Typo!


Done


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> So ne Schaizze.
> Kage 216x63 ausverkauft.


gestern schon.


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2019)

fone schrieb:


> gestern schon.


Bei mir kam aber jetzt erst eine Mail zu meiner Bestellung vom Wochenende.


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bei mir kam aber jetzt erst eine Mail zu meiner Bestellung vom Wochenende.


Ahso! Jetzat. Du hattest den noch bestellen können...bitter.


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Juli 2019)

es gibt ja kaum ein forum wo es so nah beieinander liegt, aber es ist wieder ferienzeit, oder?


----------



## michael66 (9. Juli 2019)

Hatte auch den kage gekauft, dann hieß es schon statt sofort lieferbar erst ab dem 15. Hab das Geld für den Dämpfer und Feder überwiesen und dann kam heute auch ne Mail Dämpfer ist ausverkauft, was für ein Witz, das war meine letzte Bestellung bei bc.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2019)

michael66 schrieb:


> das war meine letzte Bestellung bei bc.


Tropfen auf den heißen Stein für BC. Meine Güte... sie dürfen auch mal Fehler machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (10. Juli 2019)

Ist jetzt auch nichts ungewöhnliches bei solchen super Schnappern, dass die auch mal fix vergriffen sind, auch wenn vermeintlich noch bestellbar. Willkommen im Internet, bitte bloß nie bei RCZ bestellen. Enttäuschung ist ja auch ok, aber dann einfach Haken dran und gut ist es und weniger im Internet flennen. Beim nächsten Mal hat man vielleicht mehr Glück.


----------



## fone (10. Juli 2019)

Dass so ein Abverkauf-Dämpfer nicht in 3-stelligen Stückzahlen auf Lager ist, hat mich jetzt nicht verwundert.

Die Leute regen sich jetzt bestimmt auf, dass die EDV das besser handlen muss.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juli 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Die Leute regen sich jetzt bestimmt auf, dass die EDV das besser handlen muss.



Nun ja, eine halbwegs vernünftige Shop-Software mit ebenso halbwegs vernünftiger ERP-Software kann das. Ich bin schon verwundert, dass BC da so schlecht ist, da sie ja erst modernisiert haben. Dennoch zählt BC weiterhin zu meinen Top-3. Service ist nicht nur funktionierende Software, sondern vor allem das Verhalten, wenn mal was nicht funktioniert. Und da sind sie bisher 1A.


----------



## fone (10. Juli 2019)

Ach schade, dass ich meinem Post nicht selber einen "Gewinner" geben kann.


----------



## maxito (10. Juli 2019)

Bc finde ich schon sehr seriös, ihre auf der Frontpage beworbenen Artikel sind nicht sofort vergriffen, der Kage Dämpfer war ein Auslaufmodell  in geringen Stückzahlen vorrätig und daher so günstig.


----------



## freetourer (10. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nun ja, eine halbwegs vernünftige Shop-Software mit ebenso halbwegs vernünftiger ERP-Software kann das. Ich bin schon verwundert, dass BC da so schlecht ist, da sie ja erst modernisiert haben. ....



Die Software ist da auch sicher nicht der Schwachpunkt.

Die Fehlerquelle Mensch greift ja bei dem ganzen Prozess des Handlings der Artikel etliche Male ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2019)

Habe vor einigen Wochen 899,09 für eine Fox36 Performane Elite Grip 2 (Kackshima gefällt mir persönlich weniger) mit 170/44mm beim Onlinehändler bezahlt.
Ich finde, der Preis war gut.


----------



## michael66 (10. Juli 2019)

Mein Problem wurde zufriedenstellend von bc gelöst.


----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2019)

bc meint, das da wohl kurz vor mir jemand das letzte verfügbare Kage Federbein bestellt haben muss.
Kurz darauf sprach er davon, das es schon mehrere Stunden dauern kann, bis die Software die reale Verfügbarkeit abbildet.

An sich winden die sich halt irgendwie raus, auch bezüglich meiner Kritik gegenüber ihrer Shoporganisation.
„Teilweise haben 100 Leute eine verfügbare Gabel bestellen wollen“.
Mein Hinweis, ggf. die Stückzahl bei sowas anzugeben, hat er zwar verstanden, aber interessiert hat es ihn eher nicht.

ja, mit bc hab ich seit je her immer wieder kleine Probleme...aber der Shop is halt trotzdem einer der verlässlichen, darum bestelle ich weiterhin dort.


----------



## larres (10. Juli 2019)

Bei mir das Gleiche... Habe zwei Gabeln geordert. Beide storniert...
Als "Ersatz" welche Angeboten bekommen, die einzeln teurer waren, als beide bestellten zusammen...


----------



## SilIy (10. Juli 2019)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit BC allerdings mit einer Reba. Es sei aber klarzustellen, dass die Vorgehensweise nicht in Ordnung ist. Die Artikel werden als Lieferbar abgebildet, die Anpreisung zum Kauf liegt vor. Artikel ist verfügbar. Differenzen zwischen Bestand und Software können auftreten, aber nicht in dem Umfang.

Die Folgemail bestätigt auch noch das Vorhandensein der Artikel. Erst im Nachhinein wird der Ausverkauf deklariert und ein Ausweichprodukt angeboten (deutlich teurer). Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein ist egal, es ist klar und deutlich unlauterer Wettbewerb und erfüllt den Tatbestand des 5 (1) Nr. 1,2 UWG. Dabei sei auch auf die Unzulässigkeit der Angebote, nicht verfügbarer Waren hingewiesen.

Für mich ist es klar ein Grund, die Verbraucherschutzzentrale einzuschalten, vor allem wegen der deutlich teureren Ausweichprodukte.


----------



## toastet (10. Juli 2019)

Mach mal und berichte uns bitte wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## rms69 (10. Juli 2019)

SilIy schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem mit BC allerdings mit einer Reba. Es sei aber klarzustellen, dass die Vorgehensweise nicht in Ordnung ist. Die Artikel werden als Lieferbar abgebildet, die Anpreisung zum Kauf liegt vor. Artikel ist verfügbar. Differenzen zwischen Bestand und Software können auftreten, aber nicht in dem Umfang.


Genauso ging es mir auch mit BC, als ich ganz reguläre Ware bestellt habe, also nix Schnäppchenpreis und eh schon klar.
Ich kann auch damit leben, wenn mal was schief geht, der Lagerstand halt nicht stimmt, aber die Bestellung einfach 14 Tage liegen lassen und sich gar nicht melden bis der Kunde selbst zum Telefon greift, hallo?
Erstmal kein Wort der Entschuldigung, die Teillieferung muss ich wohl schon als Entgegenkommen werten, und auch wenn sich der Liefertermin noch mal um ein Monat verschiebt, offenbar vom Großhändler übermittelt, wieder kein es tut uns sehr leid, aber .. einfach nix.
Sorry, aber da sind die in der Bucht, RCZ, chainreaction, wiggle und alle anderen auch nicht schlechter


----------



## fone (10. Juli 2019)

Bei mir ist noch nie was storniert worden bei BC.
34 Bestellungen mit gut über 100 Artikeln.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Juli 2019)

leute, da müsst ihr einfach mal nachsicht üben.
die neues software vom bc shop muss sich jetzt ersteinmal warm laufen, das braucht ein paar jahre, schliesslich gibs internet und datenbanken noch nicht sooo lange.
ausserdem ist das leben doch zum glück nicht endlich und man bekommt die vergeudete zeit auch noch bezahlt...


----------



## bobons (10. Juli 2019)

Könnt ihr bitte im Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread nicht über Schnäppchen labern? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (11. Juli 2019)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 883502


Weiß jemand, wie laut die King Kong sind?
Ich hasse Naben, die im Freilauf ein Maschinengewehrfeuer simulieren.


----------



## skask (11. Juli 2019)

Wesentlich leiser als die Hope Evo Pro 2. Etwas lauter als XT. Die habe ich alle 3.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2019)

Ordentlich Fett rein und schon ist es viel ruhiger.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (11. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ordentlich Fett rein und schon ist es viel ruhiger.


Eher Getriebeöl. Syntace empfiehlt z. B. 75 W-90.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Eher Getriebeöl. Syntace empfiehlt z. B. 75 W-90.



Wird es dann auch leiser?


----------



## toastet (11. Juli 2019)

Nicht wirklich, sollte schon Fett sein, was allein durch seine Konsistenz dämpft.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, sollte schon Fett sein, was allein durch seine Konsistenz dämpft.


Genau. Bei i9 gibt es zum einen das Dumonde Tech Freehub Oil (verwende ich) und das Dumonde Tech Freehub Grease. Letzteres macht selbst eine Hydra recht leise. Natürlich muss man die Anwendung des Fettes immer mal wieder durchführen.


----------



## maxito (11. Juli 2019)

bisher immer gut gefahren nit bc. wenn sich hier kritische stimmen häufen, muss man bedenken, das bc einer der größten shops in der szene ist. ähnlich wie bei canyon, da liest man vermehrt von problemen.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Juli 2019)

Meine gebraucht gekaufte Kong ist höllisch laut. Ich hab aber auch noch nicht nach der Schmierung geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (11. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wird es dann auch leiser?


Ja, deutlich. Ich hatte vorher mit dem Oil of Rohloff geschmiert, weil ich nichts anderes da hatte. Das macht auch leise, aber nicht lange. Mit dem hier ist länger Ruhe.


----------



## isartrails (11. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ordentlich Fett rein und schon ist es viel ruhiger.


Aha. Man kauft also einen fabrikneuen LRS und muss ihn der Geräuschentwicklung wegen erstmal mit 'ner anständigen Fettpackung "optimieren". Bin immer wieder erstaunt darüber, was sich der Kunde Endverbraucher seitens der Hersteller alles bieten lässt...
Aber trotzdem danke für die vielen Tipps! Ich wüsste noch nicht einmal, wie man die Nabe überhaupt öffnet.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Aha. Man kauft also einen fabrikneuen LRS und muss ihn der Geräuschentwicklung wegen erstmal mit 'ner anständigen Fettpackung "optimieren". Bin immer wieder erstaunt darüber, was sich der Kunde Endverbraucher seitens der Hersteller alles bieten lässt...
> Aber trotzdem danke für die vielen Tipps! Ich wüsste noch nicht einmal, wie man die Nabe überhaupt öffnet.


Warum lässt man sich hier etwas bieten? Der Hersteller verkauft eine Nabe die laut oder leise ist. Das weiß man vorher oder man erfragt es. Je nachdem ob es einem gefällt, kann man sich das dann kaufen oder nicht. Wenn man von der Technik dennoch überzeugt ist, kann man gegen den Sound eben mit Fett etwas machen. Da trifft den Hersteller doch keine Schuld.


----------



## Nd-60 (11. Juli 2019)

Eine laute Nabe ersetzt die Klingel.
Mich hat ein lauter Freilauf nicht nur 1mal vor einem Zusammenstoß gerettet. 

Wer eine leise Nabe möchte sollte sich die Onyx anschauen, die ist systembedingt quasi geräuschlos.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Eine laute Nabe ersetzt die Klingel.
> Mich hat ein lauter Freilauf nicht nur 1mal vor einem Zusammenstoß gerettet.
> 
> Wer eine leise Nabe möchte sollte sich die Onyx anschauen, die ist systembedingt quasi geräuschlos.


Und doppelt so schwer wie normale Naben.

Ich habe ja die Hydra, bin aber nicht der Meinung, dass sie die Klingel ersetzt. Zumindest im Wald wird sie kaum von den Wanderern wahrgenommen. Keine Ahnung, was man dafür noch braucht. Vielleicht eine Kuhglocke.


----------



## jazznova (11. Juli 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> ............ Keine Ahnung, was man dafür noch braucht. Vielleicht eine Kuhglocke.



klar








						swisstrailbell
					

swisstrailbell




					www.swisstrailbell.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2019)

jazznova schrieb:


> klar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wusste, dass das jetzt kommt. Ich habe darüber tatsächlich nachgedacht.


----------



## jazznova (11. Juli 2019)

Mein Arbeitskollege hat das Teil - ist echt nicht schlecht wenn man Trails fährt.
Ich persönlich wollte es aber nicht am Bike haben


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2019)

jazznova schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitskollege hat das Teil - ist echt nicht schlecht wenn man Trails fährt.
> Ich persönlich wollte es aber nicht am Bike haben


Ich auch nicht. Darum auch (unter anderem) der Kauf der i9 Hydra. Leider ist die nicht laut genug. Bei uns sind aber auch viele Rentner unterwegs. Die hören nicht mal eine Autohupe.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Eine laute Nabe ersetzt die Klingel.
> Mich hat ein lauter Freilauf nicht nur 1mal vor einem Zusammenstoß gerettet.



Eine Bremse tut es notfalls aber auch.


----------



## Nd-60 (11. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Eine Bremse tut es notfalls aber auch.



ich fahre organische Beläge die quietschen fast nie


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2019)

touché


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Juli 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass das jetzt kommt. Ich habe darüber tatsächlich nachgedacht.


Die funktioniert tatsächlich ziemlich gut. Wenn man in einer Gruppe unterwegs ist, sollte das aber eher nur einer anmachen, das kann auf die Dauer schon nerven.

Inzwischen hab ich sie aber auch nicht mehr am Bike, weil ich mittlerweile eh überwiegend dort unterwegs bin, wo man besser Fahren als Laufen kann.  Wenn ich für ne Tour aber mal wieder auf normalen Wanderwegen unterwegs bin, dann tu ich sie schon manchmal wieder dran.


----------



## Mr. Speed (12. Juli 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> urlaubsgrüße aus italien, soll ich jemandem was mitbringen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 882658








Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Taugt der?


Ich habe genau diesen. Funkt perfekt gute Qualität, super einstellbar und guter Stand. Viel besser als die meisten klapprigen Dinger die normal 80€ und mehr kosten.

Grüße, Max


----------



## mikefize (12. Juli 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich habe genau diesen. Funkt perfekt gute Qualität, super einstellbar und guter Stand. Viel besser als die meisten klapprigen Dinger die normal 80€ und mehr kosten.
> 
> Grüße, Max


----------



## luftschaukel (12. Juli 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> Genauso ging es mir auch mit BC, als ich ganz reguläre Ware bestellt habe, also nix Schnäppchenpreis und eh schon klar.
> Ich kann auch damit leben, wenn mal was schief geht, der Lagerstand halt nicht stimmt, aber die Bestellung einfach 14 Tage liegen lassen und sich gar nicht melden bis der Kunde selbst zum Telefon greift, hallo?
> Erstmal kein Wort der Entschuldigung, die Teillieferung muss ich wohl schon als Entgegenkommen werten, und auch wenn sich der Liefertermin noch mal um ein Monat verschiebt, offenbar vom Großhändler übermittelt, wieder kein es tut uns sehr leid, aber .. einfach nix.
> Sorry, aber da sind die in der Bucht, RCZ, chainreaction, wiggle und alle anderen auch nicht schlechter



Das Gleiche gerade mit Bike24 durch gemacht. 




Wie bekomme ich denn eine Nabe lauter?
Junior hat sich das Rose The Bruce mit Reverse LRS gekauft und die Nabe ist mal
Sowas von leise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich denn eine Nabe lauter?
> Junior hat sich das Rose The Bruce mit Reverse LRS gekauft und die Nabe ist mal
> Sowas von leise!



So!


----------



## tt22 (12. Juli 2019)

Bei RCZ sind heute Yeti Build Kits (SB100) ab 1699,- im Angebot. Wenn ich das richtig überblicke fehlt nur die Gabel... allerdings gibt es keine Angabe zur Größe.

Edit: Doch kein gutes Angebot, wie ihr unten lesen könnt...ich übe das Lesen nochmal


----------



## ilfer (12. Juli 2019)

tt22 schrieb:


> Bei RCZ sind heute Yeti Build Kits (SB100) ab 1699,- im Angebot. Wenn ich das richtig überblicke fehlt nur die Gabel... allerdings gibt es keine Angabe zur Größe.


Hab ich durchgeschaut, find ich preislich nicht sonderlich gut. Ist ja sogar nur das Schaltwerk X01 Eagle, der Rest GX.


----------



## ernmar (12. Juli 2019)

Da ist auch kein Rahmen dazu. Das sind nur die Anbauteile ohne Gabel


----------



## Nd-60 (12. Juli 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Das Gleiche gerade mit Bike24 durch gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freilauf runter, entfetten, bisschen nähmaschinenöl drauf (oder ein anderes dünn flüssiges Öl) oder ganz wenig dünnes fett. Zusammen stecken und testen.


----------



## DerohneName (12. Juli 2019)

ernmar schrieb:


> Da ist auch kein Rahmen dazu. Das sind nur die Anbauteile ohne Gabel


Dann ist das nichtmal ansatzweise ein guter Preis..."Kit intended for Yeti SB6 T-Series 27.5" 2019" 

Mein Beileid an alle die ohne zu lesen zuschnappen


----------



## fone (12. Juli 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Dann ist das nichtmal ansatzweise ein guter Preis..."Kit intended for Yeti SB6 T-Series 27.5" 2019"
> 
> Mein Beileid an alle die ohne zu lesen zuschnappen


Ich glaube nicht, dass da jemand denkt, es wäre ein Rahmen dabei.


----------



## Steefan (12. Juli 2019)

Und wenn doch, dann wäre ihm / ihr wohl die Rahmengröße egal... aber macht nüscht... Hauptsache Yeti.


----------



## Schlaftablette (14. Juli 2019)

Für das Öffnen der FOX Federgabeln 34, 36 und 40 verkauft FOX unverhältnismäßig teures Spezialwerkzeug. Für die "Removal Tools" zum Austreiben der Befestigungen auf der Gabelunterseite liegt der Kaufpreis bei über 40 € je Stück.
Die günstige Variante des Werkzeugs gibt es für ein paar wenige Euro in der Fahrradabteilung im Baumarkt/Kaufhaus oder bei Ebay: Fahrrad Hutmuttern jeweils für die Vorder- und Hinterradachse von älteren Stahlfahrrädern. Es handelt sich um das selbe Feingewinde (FG) wie von Fox verwendet.

für die Luftkammerseite: *FG 7,9 mm = 5/16"*
für die Dämpferpatronenseite: *FG 10,5  = 13/32"*
ACHTUNG: für Shimano-Getriebenaben gibt es auch Muttern mit *FG 9,5 = 3/8"* zu kaufen. Sie passen nicht und sind leicht zu verwechseln mit FG 10,5!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (14. Juli 2019)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Für das "Removal Tool" zum Austreiben der Dämpferbefestigung auf der Gabelunterseite...


hab noch keinen service bei meiner gabel gemacht. dafür brauch ich diese mutter aber nicht, oder?


----------



## toastet (14. Juli 2019)

Egal ob nur lower leg oder komplett mit Staubabstreifern muss man die Tauchrohre schon abziehen, ergo natürlich brauch man das Teil wenn man nicht eh ohne mit Gummi-/Kunststoffhammer arbeitet.


----------



## biker-88 (14. Juli 2019)

Es geht auch ohne, einfach nen Holzklotz dazwischen halten  aber die Hutmutter geht auch


----------



## TitusLE (15. Juli 2019)

biker-88 schrieb:


> die Hutmutter geht auch


Muss es denn unbeding die 


Schlaftablette schrieb:


> in der Fahrradabteilung im Kaufhaus


sein oder tut's auch eine aus dem Baumarkt?


----------



## prolink (15. Juli 2019)

Das ist ein Feingewinde. Das bekommst net im Baumarkt


----------



## rms69 (15. Juli 2019)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Muss es denn unbeding die sein oder tut's auch eine aus dem Baumarkt?



Das geht okay, wenn die im Baumarkt eine Fahrradabteilung haben.



Schlaftablette schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um dasselbe M8 und M10 *Feingewinde* wie von Fox verwendet. M8 auf der Luftkammerseite und M10 auf der Dämpferpatronenseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlaftablette (15. Juli 2019)

Normale M8 und M10 Hutmuttern mit Normgewinde aus der Schraubenabteilung im Baumarkt passen nicht. Es passen nur spezielle Fahrrad Achsmuttern mit Feingewinde aus dem Fahrrad Fachhandel / Fahrradabteilung.


----------



## Skydive93 (15. Juli 2019)

weiß jemand die Gewindesteigung?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. Juli 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Nichts konkretes aber prime day bei Amazon. Ihr wisst was das heißt. 20% auf bereits reduzierte, geöffnete (bzw. retournierte) Produkte aus dem warehouse.



Das war einmal - jetzt kommt noch das Wort "20% auf *ausgewählte *bereits reduzierte, geöffnete (bzw. retournierte) Produkte aus dem warehouse" in den Satz.

*ausgewählte  = meistens Mist*


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Juli 2019)

Lasst die Mutter drauf und verwendet eine Stecknuss als Verlängerung.


----------



## Mehrsau (15. Juli 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Das war einmal - jetzt kommt noch das Wort "20% auf *ausgewählte *bereits reduzierte, geöffnete (bzw. retournierte) Produkte aus dem warehouse" in den Satz.
> 
> *ausgewählte  = meistens Mist*



Das ausgewählte kannst du schön weg lassen. Mein Satz stimmt schon genau so wie ich ihn geschrieben habe. 

Dinge die zurück geschickt werden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, landen im warehouse. Wenn sie OVP sind, gibt's wenige € Abzug, wenn sie ausgepackt sind, bissl mehr, und wenn sie bereits benutzt wurden nochmal mehr... usw. usf. Und darauf gibt es pauschal 20% Rabatt. Das hat nichts mit den bescheidenen Blitzangeboten zu tun.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. Juli 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Das ausgewählte kannst du schön weg lassen. Mein Satz stimmt schon genau so wie ich ihn geschrieben habe.
> 
> Dinge die zurück geschickt werden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, landen im warehouse. Wenn sie OVP sind, gibt's wenige € Abzug, wenn sie ausgepackt sind, bissl mehr, und wenn sie bereits benutzt wurden nochmal mehr... usw. usf. Und darauf gibt es pauschal 20% Rabatt. Das hat nichts mit den bescheidenen Blitzangeboten zu tun.




wenn du meinst ....

EDIT: Sorry, war gestern noch auf ausgewählte Produkte - haben sie scheinbar auf alle Produkte ausgeweitet!


----------



## Mehrsau (15. Juli 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> wenn du meinst ....



ich weiß es sogar.


----------



## ilfer (15. Juli 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Das ausgewählte kannst du schön weg lassen. Mein Satz stimmt schon genau so wie ich ihn geschrieben habe.


Yess..... habe soeben einen SRAM Force 1 Carbon-Kurbelsatz für 90 Euro ergattert


----------



## kartoffelbrot (16. Juli 2019)

Frell schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es bei Amazon den sehr guten, sonst deutlich teureren, mobilen Hochdruckreiniger Bosch Fontus für 150 Euro statt 216 Euro. Ich hab mir gerade einen bestellt. Hier der MTB-News Test: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/12/17/bosch-fontus-hochdruckreiniger-test/



Merci! Hab ich gleich mal geordert.
(War zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr für den Kurs verfügbar, dann aber doch wieder. Bei Interesse also öfter mal schauen.)


----------



## Skydive93 (16. Juli 2019)

t-m-s schrieb:


> Rock Shox Super Deluxe RCT 230x60mm für ca. 200€ mit Code: MEGA19 bei Zahlung in Pfund
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/rockshox-super-deluxe-rct-hinterbaudampfer/rp-prod160491



fast günstiger als der Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo.
Reicht dieser Kompressor aus, um Tubeless Reifen erstmalig zu montieren?


----------



## grey (16. Juli 2019)

vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juli 2019)

Ohne Druckbehälter tendenziell nicht.


----------



## Bananenwurst (16. Juli 2019)

OMG - bei bc gibt es auf alle Maxxis Reifen 20% Rabatt!!!! Nur nicht die essbaren.
Code: MDH35RH4









						Fahrräder und Zubehör im Angebot | bike-components
					

Top Angebote für Dein Fahrrad günstig bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Hab mir direkt ein Satz Reifen rausgelassen.


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Juli 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> Reicht dieser Kompressor aus, um Tubeless Reifen erstmalig zu montieren?


ach mist, wollte gestern ausnahmsweise mal wieder nen schnapper einstellen, habs dann aber auch wieder vergessen.
da gabs den b&d mit 11bar HIER für 37€.
wennu geduld hast, wird es denn früher oder später ggf im blitzangebot für den preis geben.
aber ich würde ansonsten lieber noch die paar euro drauf packen, als mir so nen aldi teil zu kaufen...

NACHTRAG: oder gleich was vernünftiges für nen fuffi


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juli 2019)

Bananenwurst schrieb:


> Hab mir direkt ein Satz Reifen rausgelassen.


Ich hoffe, du hast vorher die Preise mit CRC verglichen. So günstig waren die auch mit 20% jetzt nicht.
Ich hab mich schon letzt bei den Fiveten Freerider pro fast bisschen geärgert, dass ich nicht widerstehen konnte. Erst ewige Lieferzeit und dann nicht gepasst, weil schon die neue Adidas Größe. Glücklicher Weise waren sie kulant und haben mir den Rabatt auch für das Austauschpaar gewährt.


----------



## prof.66 (16. Juli 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> weiß jemand die Gewindesteigung?



Ist M8x1 und M10x1 habe mir letzte Woche nämlich grade solche "werkzeuge" auf der Arbeit gedreht


----------



## Skydive93 (16. Juli 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Reicht dieser Kompressor aus, um Tubeless Reifen erstmalig zu montieren? Anhang anzeigen 885765


sollte das wirklich ernst gemeint sein...
ich pumpe meine mit einer portablen handpumpe auf... conti mk3, hr2, dhr2 und ardent...

bisher alle ohne probleme


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2019)

Feuerlöscher beschde bei Problemkombis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (16. Juli 2019)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Reicht dieser Kompressor aus, um Tubeless Reifen erstmalig zu montieren? Anhang anzeigen 885765


der reicht aus, wenn du keine weitere Verwendung für einen Kompressor hast.


----------



## wirme (17. Juli 2019)

Ein billiger Druckspüher für Pflanzen/Unkraut tut es auch. Im Angebot sind die regelmäßig für unter 10 € zu bekommen.


----------



## decay (17. Juli 2019)

Der Drucksprüher kann ja laut Forum eh alles.


----------



## fone (17. Juli 2019)

Der Kaffee aus dem Drucksprüher ist der Hammer!
Schön im Sonnenaufgang am Gipfel den Vertrider-Gedächtnis-Kaffee aufbrühen. * _träum *_


Nur wie man damit einen Reifen aufpumpen können soll?


----------



## decay (17. Juli 2019)

Is halt auch cool, weil man ihn auch als Rückenprotektor nutzen kann und dann auch die Wunden reinigen, falls es einen latzt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Ein billiger Druckspüher für Pflanzen/Unkraut tut es auch. Im Angebot sind die regelmäßig für unter 10 € zu bekommen.


Ich habe/hatte den Gloria Prima. War ok aber für grobe Verschmutzungen war der nix. Jetzt habe ich den Mobi V-15, was eine ganz andere Welt ist. So teuer war der mit seinen 60,- auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (17. Juli 2019)

Bei Chain Reaction Cycles gibt es aktuell die Endura Single Track II Regenjacke für € 96,59 statt € 139,99!









						Endura Single Track Jacke II | Chain Reaction
					

Endura Single Track Jacke II - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## wirme (17. Juli 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe/hatte den Gloria Prima. War ok aber für grobe Verschmutzungen war der nix. Jetzt habe ich den Mobi V-15, was eine ganz andere Welt ist. So teuer war der mit seinen 60,- auch nicht.



Die Empfehlung des Drucksprühers bezog sich auf die Verwendung als Druchspeicher/Booster für die Tubeless Montage. Dadurch kann man sich den Kompressor sparen


----------



## Aldar (17. Juli 2019)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Bei Chain Reaction Cycles gibt es aktuell die Endura Single Track II Regenjacke für € 96,59 statt € 139,99!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer noch etwas wartet kriegt die sicher auch günstiger, hab letztes Jahr im Herbst eine für 69 euro gekauft


----------



## fone (17. Juli 2019)

Ich auch für 69,- allerdings hat sich die Jacke in Luft aufgelöst.   Also Obacht!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Juli 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ich auch für 69,- allerdings hat sich die Jacke in Luft aufgelöst.   Also Obacht!




inwiefern - wurde geklaut oder sich selbst aufgelöst?


----------



## fone (17. Juli 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> inwiefern - wurde geklaut oder sich selbst aufgelöst?


Nein, ich finde sie nur ums Verrecken nicht mehr. Die war eigentlich wirklich sehr nice, aber nie getragen, max. 1 Mal. Ist weg!


----------



## Aldar (17. Juli 2019)

hast doch bestimmt die Camouflageversion gekauft!


----------



## LaiNico (17. Juli 2019)

Sackjacke.
Oder ich bin ein Lauch.


----------



## Pitchshifter (18. Juli 2019)

Haben die beiden Aktionscodes eigentlich bei irgendjemand funktioniert? Bei mir damals und auch jetzt nicht (mehr) ...

Rockrider" data-source="post: 15993474"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Gerade bei Mydealz entdeckt, bei bike-components gibt es mit einem Code 25% Rabatt auf Schwalbe Reifen. Bei denen auf der Seite konnte ich nichts dazu finden, aber es scheint zu funktionieren. Der Code ist: *ACE6N8SD*





niconj schrieb:


> Nun ist der Code direkt über BC Facebook genannt worden. Die 25% bekommt man nun mit dem Code: *33HV773S*


----------



## Simoni84 (18. Juli 2019)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Haben die beiden Aktionscodes eigentlich bei irgendjemand funktioniert? Bei mir damals und auch jetzt nicht (mehr) ...



Hi ,

Den Mydealz Code hatte ich getestet.
Der Rabatt wurde zumindest im Warenkorb abgezogen..

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (18. Juli 2019)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Haben die beiden Aktionscodes eigentlich bei irgendjemand funktioniert?


Der Mydealz Code hat funktioniert aber Bike-components haben einen kack Reifen geschickt. 
Bestellt war 60-622 angekommen ist 50-622 und das Gummi hatte eine Beule


----------



## michel77 (18. Juli 2019)

Habe mit dem FB Code bestellt, alles in Ordnung.


----------



## wirme (18. Juli 2019)

klausklein schrieb:


> Der Mydealz Code hat funktioniert aber Bike-components haben einen kack Reifen geschickt.
> Bestellt war 60-622 angekommen ist 50-622 und das Gummi hatte eine Beule Anhang anzeigen 886555



Echt Mist - die haben sogar die Profilstollen vergessen


----------



## nosaint77 (18. Juli 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Echt Mist - die haben sogar die Profilstollen vergessen



Die liegen zum selber aufkleben bei


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juli 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Die liegen zum selber aufkleben bei


Selbst den Reifen neu beziehen, da könnte man ne Menge Geld sparen! 

Hat das btw schon mal jemand ausprobiert? Wäre schon geil, wenn man da mit Rennradreifen den Berg hoch könnte und mit gescheitem Profil runter. Mit den bisherigen Modellen wird das wohl nix, aber die Idee an sich könnte Potential haben.









						reTyre ONE - The world’s first zip-on bicycle tire system.
					

Change your tire in seconds for a better biking experience. reTyre lets you instantly swap out your tire treads to match your terrain.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Domowoi (18. Juli 2019)

@sp00n82 Da muss der Wechsel aber schnell gehen, dass die gesteigerte Effizienz es wert ist oben erstmal den MTB Reifen auszupacken und zu wechseln.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (18. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Selbst den Reifen neu beziehen, da könnte man ne Menge Geld sparen!
> 
> Hat das btw schon mal jemand ausprobiert? Wäre schon geil, wenn man da mit Rennradreifen den Berg hoch könnte und mit gescheitem Profil runter. Mit den bisherigen Modellen wird das wohl nix, aber die Idee an sich könnte Potential haben.
> 
> ...



In welchen Situationen würde sich das lohnen? Ich bin sogar bei meinen +-1500 hm Touren zu faul, dass ich die Luftdrücke in den Reifen ändere oder irgendwas an Gabel und Dämpfer. Das Anlegen von Protektoren ist mir schon zuwider, mache es aber dennoch, wenn viel Tiefenmeter vor mir sind. Aber Reifenprofil auf- (und womöglich wieder ab-) ziehen? Ich sehe da keinen Sinn für mein MTB-Leben.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juli 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> In welchen Situationen würde sich das lohnen? Ich bin sogar bei meinen +-1500 hm Touren zu faul, dass ich die Luftdrücke in den Reifen ändere oder irgendwas an Gabel und Dämpfer. Das Anlegen von Protektoren ist mir schon zuwider, mache es aber dennoch, wenn viel Tiefenmeter vor mir sind. Aber Reifenprofil auf- (und womöglich wieder ab-) ziehen? Ich sehe da keinen Sinn für mein MTB-Leben.


Ach, ich schon. Ich fahr erstmal 30 Minuten, bis ich überhaupt im Wald bin, und ab da dann nochmal so 40-50 Minuten bergauf (oder alternativ 45 Minuten Asphalt flach und dann hoch).
Zumal man dann theoretisch auch mit superweichen Mischungen auch am Hinterrad den Berg runter könnte, ohne dass man bergauf damit am Boden kleben bleibt.

Aber zugegeben, das sind schon eher spezielle Bedingungen.


----------



## Felger (21. Juli 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei iBood gibt es einige Shimano Schuhe mit ca. 60% Rabatt gegenüber UVP. Einfach mal nachschauen. Es sind nur 6 verschiedene Modelle, darunter auch Modelle der Gravity-Linie.
> 
> Es handelt sich ausschließlich um Schuhe für Klickpedale.
> 
> ...



Kennt den Laden wer? 

Wie fallen Shimano Schuhe von der Größe her aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeltaEpsilonVII (21. Juli 2019)

iBood hieß früher DailyDeals. Gehört zur MediaMarktSaturn Gruppe. Ist also seriös. Bewertungen bei Trustpilot/ Trustedshops etc. sehen auch ok aus.


----------



## decay (21. Juli 2019)

Ich hab den AM9 in 47, normal 45.

Cooles Angebot, danke für den Link, iBood ist seriös.


----------



## Felger (21. Juli 2019)

danke - hab jetzt mal mein Glück mit einer Nummer größer versucht...


----------



## toastet (21. Juli 2019)

Der reTyre-Kram kann doch am MTB gar nicht funktionieren, alleine schon weil ein Reißverschluß einfach ne sehr schlechte Seitenwand ist mit 0 Steifigkeit oder auch dem passenden Flex. Das knickt doch einfach um und wird am Citybike etc. vermutlich nur durch viel Luftdruck einigermaßen steif gehalten.
Gewicht sicher auch übermäßig und Abrollverhalten richtig mies mit hohem Widerstand bei so vielen einzelnen Schichten unterm Profil die aneinander reiben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juli 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Giro Auslaufmodelle bei outdoor broker, zB Chronicle MIPS in rostrot für 55.-€ + 5€ Versand abzgl. 10€ Newsletter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich nicht empfehlen. Super heiß das Teil.


----------



## toastet (22. Juli 2019)

Hier wurde ja in letzter Zeit viel über bc gemault, hier bekommt man nen kleinen Einblick und ausführlich in der aktuellen Bike: https://www.bike-magazin.de/hinterg...m-versandhaendler-bike-components/a41398.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo, lohnt sich der Rahmen für den Kurs? 
Ist da die Achse mit bei?


----------



## Flo7 (23. Juli 2019)

Selbst wenn keine Achse dabei ist, ist es ein super preis! Einzig das Hinterbaumaß ist unklar, wobei hab schon öfters gelesen dass man 142mm bei Stahl auch Boot fahren kann...


----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2019)

Für den Preis dürfte man bei Reynolds nicht mal die Rohre bekommen


----------



## freetourer (23. Juli 2019)

Sind doch eh schon ausverkauft


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Juli 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sind doch eh schon ausverkauft



Ich hatte um 10:50 bestellt und eine Bestätigung bekommen. Suche ein Trail 29 Bike und dafür sollte der Rahmen taugen, oder?


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2019)

shelter81 schrieb:


> Conti Der Baron 29 Zoll 2.4 mit ProTection Apex in der 2017er Version für 25,99 € ... weiß nicht, ob es da nen Unterschied zum 19er Modell gibt. Nur, dass die schon länger im Lager liegen .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die alten sind alles andere als tubelesstauglich!


----------



## frittenullnull (23. Juli 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Die alten sind alles andere als tubelesstauglich!



naja, so hart würde ich das jetzt nicht ausdrücken. 
auf der anderen seite – wenn man probleme hat, reifen in karton an conti und paar tage danach ist ein neuer im haus…


----------



## Duke_do (23. Juli 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Die alten sind alles andere als tubelesstauglich!



Mit Scheuermilch innen durchwischen und dann mit (Conti)Milch innen einmal einpinseln. Nach dem antrocknen normal montieren.

So habe ich bis jetzt alle Contis problemlos tubeless montiert bekommen. Die RaceSport habe ich zur Sicherheit nach dem trocknen ein zweites mal eingepinselt. 

Wenn einem das zuviel Arbeit ist, zum doppelten Preis gibt es ja die aktuellen.


----------



## freetourer (23. Juli 2019)

Meine Conti Baron Projekt aus den alten Serien bin ich ohne Einpinseln gefahren. - Lediglich die Reifen vor dem Aufziehen mit Bremsenreiniger ausgewischt.

Etwas mehr Tubeless - Milch als normal reingekippt (120ml bei 29) und nach einiger Zeit und Fahren waren sie dann auch problemlos dicht.


----------



## bobons (23. Juli 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich hatte um 10:50 bestellt und eine Bestätigung bekommen. Suche ein Trail 29 Bike und dafür sollte der Rahmen taugen, oder?



Klar. Hauptsache, es ist der neue mit Steckachse - was er vom Bild her sein dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Juli 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Klar. Hauptsache, es ist der neue mit Steckachse - was er vom Bild her sein dürfte.



Könnte es auch ein anderer sein?


----------



## culoduro (23. Juli 2019)

Naja, laut RCZ ist es der 27,5+/29" Rahmen. Damit aktuell. 
Kommt wohl mit 148*12 oder und 142*12mm Steckachse laut Hersteller Website.
Die 69 Lenkwinkel und 424mm reach in L sind für mich eher Crosscountry Geometrie. 
Aber wie auch immer, hab mal einen bestellt. So als SS Bike könnt das ganz witzig werden, wenn das Sitzrohr lang genug ist. 
Sonst (wenn zu kurz) schreib ich Euch hier rein, wenn Ihr ihn haben wollt.


----------



## gakul (24. Juli 2019)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Mit Scheuermilch innen durchwischen und dann mit (Conti)Milch innen einmal einpinseln. Nach dem antrocknen normal montieren.
> 
> So habe ich bis jetzt alle Contis problemlos tubeless montiert bekommen. Die RaceSport habe ich zur Sicherheit nach dem trocknen ein zweites mal eingepinselt.
> 
> Wenn einem das zuviel Arbeit ist, zum doppelten Preis gibt es ja die aktuellen.



Und meiner Meinung nach ist der 2017 Baron im Matsch sogar besser als der neue.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Juli 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> Naja, laut RCZ ist es der 27,5+/29" Rahmen. Damit aktuell.
> Kommt wohl mit 148*12 oder und 142*12mm Steckachse laut Hersteller Website.
> Die 69 Lenkwinkel und 424mm reach in L sind für mich eher Crosscountry Geometrie.
> Aber wie auch immer, hab mal einen bestellt. So als SS Bike könnt das ganz witzig werden, wenn das Sitzrohr lang genug ist.
> Sonst (wenn zu kurz) schreib ich Euch hier rein, wenn Ihr ihn haben wollt.



Hattest Du zufällig die Lieferzeit mitbekommen ?


----------



## culoduro (26. Juli 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hattest Du zufällig die Lieferzeit mitbekommen ?



8 Wochen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Juli 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> 8 Wochen!



Danke. Dann kann ich entspannt sein...


----------



## Deleted 426828 (27. Juli 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> Naja, laut RCZ ist es der 27,5+/29" Rahmen. Damit aktuell.
> Kommt wohl mit 148*12 oder und 142*12mm Steckachse laut Hersteller Website.
> Die 69 Lenkwinkel und 424mm reach in L sind für mich eher Crosscountry Geometrie.
> Aber wie auch immer, hab mal einen bestellt. So als SS Bike könnt das ganz witzig werden, wenn das Sitzrohr lang genug ist.
> Sonst (wenn zu kurz) schreib ich Euch hier rein, wenn Ihr ihn haben wollt.



Na ja,ich würde mich jetzt nicht auf die Produktbeschreibung und Fotos der Produkte bei RCZ verlassen.
Die Luxemburger liefern des öfteren mal Sachen aus die von der Beschreibung abweichen.
Beispiele:

2012: bestellt RS SID 100 MY2011 weiß  Geliefert REBA 80 weiß
2016: bestellt RS Revelation 150   Geliefert Sektor TK
2018: bestellt Rahmen Voodoo 19" grün   Geliefert weiß 19"
2019: bestellt Laufradsatz Progress XCD-DYN mit Sapim CX Ray 1392gramm   Geliefert XCD-DYN mit Standard Speiche.1780 gramm.

Ich habe keine der Falschlieferungen zurückgeschickt.Konnte es mit etwas Gewinn problemlos weiterverkaufen.
Trotzdem war es ärgerlich.
Die restlichen (zahlreichen) Bestellungen waren ok.
Wer gerne Schnäppchen Jäger ist und Abweichungen bez der Produktbeschreibung in Kauf nimmt für den ist RCZ ok.


----------



## culoduro (27. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte tatsächlich noch keine Falschlieferung von rczbike, waren sicher auch gute zehn Bestellungen. 
Da kann man locker bleiben, bei Falschlieferung kann man ja zurückschicken. Bisher hatte ich gute Erfahrungen mit dem rczbike Kundenservice.


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juli 2019)

Justinkais97 schrieb:


> Cube stereo C68 XL 29er
> 
> 
> https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/cube-stereo-150-c68-xl-29er-324120647/



Wo ist da das Schnäppchen, vor allem aber ist das hier kein bikemarkt für private gebrauchträder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (29. Juli 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wo ist da das Schnäppchen, vor allem aber ist das hier kein bikemarkt für private gebrauchträder!


Er ist jung und bräuchte das Geld


----------



## t-m-s (29. Juli 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> fast günstiger als der Service



Bei mir kam leider ein Super Deluxe R statt eines RCT. Hat jmd. den richtigen bekommen?


----------



## aibeekey (30. Juli 2019)

t-m-s schrieb:


> Bei mir kam leider ein Super Deluxe R statt eines RCT. Hat jmd. den richtigen bekommen?



Bei CRC musst du froh sein, dass überhaupt ein Dämpfer gekommen ist. Andere haben nen Vorbau bekommen


----------



## FastFabi93 (31. Juli 2019)

ForG schrieb:


> Bei BC bis Sonntag frachtfrei!


Falls sich noch jemand fragt wie/wo es den Code dafür gibt: Gibts nicht, wird erst kurz vor der Bezahlung im Warenkorb abgezogen.


----------



## frogmatic (2. August 2019)

Zoidborg schrieb:


> günstiger kommts nicht in grau -> 16,19€ zzgl. Versand ich hab die vor nem Monat in schwarz zum doppelten Preis gekauft und bereue es nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich das richtig - zwei Einschubtaschen, fest eingenähte Innenhose mit Polster?


----------



## Zoidborg (2. August 2019)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig - zwei Einschubtaschen, fest eingenähte Innenhose mit Polster?


Jo und noch eine reißverschlusstasche hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (2. August 2019)

Merci


----------



## Korner (5. August 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Superstar Components gibt im August 25% auf alle Laufradsätze mit dem Code AUGUST2019
> 
> edit: auch auf die eh schon reduzierten 100-GBP-Clearance-LRs, also *75 GBP für nen kompletten Boost- oder Non-Boost-LRS*



93 Euro nach Österreich, günstiger bekomm ich wohl keinen LRS für meine Straßenbereifung


----------



## wirme (5. August 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> 93 Euro nach Österreich, günstiger bekomm ich wohl keinen LRS für meine Straßenbereifung




Ich habe noch 110 € mit den 27 mm Felgen bezahlt.
Für den Preis kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.​Laufen bei mir auch für Schönwetter / Winterbereifung.

Die Felgen sind etwas zickig bei der Verwendung mit Conti tubeless Reifen.
Habe irgendwann aufgegeben und erst mal Schläuche rein gemacht.

Wenn da einer eine Tipp hat. Sind Conti Mountain King Protection 27,5 x 2,4".


----------



## null-2wo (5. August 2019)

die 27 mm versionen sind längst ausverkauft, selbst 25 wird schon sehr eng.


----------



## Korner (5. August 2019)

is mir komplett Latte   
Hab 21er genommen da sollen Slicks drauf das langt für Asphalt.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. August 2019)

lohnt sich das denn mit den laufrädern, wenn dann noch 30€ für scheiben und nen fuffi für cassette hinzukommen?
gibt es für 150€ (-200€) da nicht ab und an was "besseres" aufm gebrauchtmarkt? oder bei rcz oder so?


----------



## Korner (5. August 2019)

Stimmt allerdings   juckt mich aber ned  
Wird sowieso alles gebraucht gekauft


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. August 2019)

Im regionalen ALDI Nord vorhin eine digitale Kofferwaage für 4,00 € erworben, reduziert von 4,99 €. 
Das Ding ist ganz praktisch, um das komplette Ratt mal ganz fix zu wiegen, ohne das umständliche Gezaubere mit der Personenwaage.  Hilft auch, um mal so in der Bike-Runde zu sehen, wer das leichteste oder schwerste Bike hat....


----------



## wirme (5. August 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> lohnt sich das denn mit den laufrädern, wenn dann noch 30€ für scheiben und nen fuffi für cassette hinzukommen?
> gibt es für 150€ (-200€) da nicht ab und an was "besseres" aufm gebrauchtmarkt? oder bei rcz oder so?



Passt schon - alleine die verbauten Novatec Naben kosten 100 €. Habe die im Frühjahr gekauft. Da gab es noch 27 mm Felgen.

Kassette und Scheiben für 80 € ?
Habe die Laufräder mit XD Freilauf. Die GX Kassette kostet schon alleine 130 €. Dann die SRAM Scheiben für 50 €.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. August 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Passt schon - alleine die verbauten Novatec Naben kosten 100 €. Habe die im Frühjahr gekauft. Da gab es noch 27 mm Felgen.
> 
> Kassette und Scheiben für 80 € ?
> Habe die Laufräder mit XD Freilauf. Die GX Kassette kostet schon alleine 130 €. Dann die SRAM Scheiben für 50 €.


klar ist das ein super preis, aber für mich ging es nur darum nicht wieder geld rauszuballern, denn inzwischen geht der reifenwechsel mit spritze und kompressor recht zügig und derzeit bräuchte ich keinen zweit lrs, wenn dann für die zukunft.
und so wie ich mich kenne, wird es dann ein anderen hobel betreffen, ggf mit diesen reisenradrädern 

und ja, das ist auch noch so nen grund wieso die gx gruppe hier noch im karton liegt. 50€ für ne xt cassette finde ich grad so ok, 130€ ist halt wieder krasse verarsche. 30€ wären dann die slx scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (5. August 2019)

Grad am suchen zwecks xD Freilauf ... hätt vorher suchen sollen 

Aber egal stresst ned


----------



## BigJohn (6. August 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Grad am suchen zwecks xD Freilauf ... hätt vorher suchen sollen
> 
> Aber egal stresst ned


Du hast den Non-Boost-LRS genommen, oder? Die Naben sind umgelabelte Novatec und laut meiner Recherche müsste auch der Freilauf von der "X-light" passen, den es recht günstig bei CNC-Bike gibt. Den habe ich schon daheim, kann ihn aber frühestens am Wochenende montieren.


----------



## Moeymou (6. August 2019)

Endura MTR Knieschoner für 20 € auf Wigglesport







						MTR Knee Guard
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Endura MTR Knieschützer - Knieprotektoren bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## Korner (6. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du hast den Non-Boost-LRS genommen, oder? Die Naben sind umgelabelte Novatec und laut meiner Recherche müsste auch der Freilauf von der "X-light" passen, den es recht günstig bei CNC-Bike gibt. Den habe ich schon daheim, kann ihn aber frühestens am Wochenende montieren.



Nee hab Boost


----------



## Korner (6. August 2019)

Moeymou schrieb:


> Endura MTR Knieschoner für 20 € auf Wigglesport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weis jemand wie gross die L/XL ausfallen ?


----------



## luftschaukel (6. August 2019)

Die gibts leider nur noch in S/M


----------



## Korner (6. August 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Die gibts leider nur noch in S/M


Dann is hinfällig xD S/M passen ned mal über meine Handgelenke


----------



## Junior97 (6. August 2019)

Wie haltbar sind die Novatec Naben (Superstar) denn so ? Enduro geeignet ?


----------



## radlfaxe (6. August 2019)

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig:

Ich erwäge den Kauf eines Cannondale-Si Scalpel 2, Modell 2019.
Es ist gebraucht, gekauft wurde es im März von jemandem aus dem Forum hier, der einen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck macht und viel Erfahrung hat. Das Rad sieht auf wie neu und hat maximal minimale Gebrauchsspuren. Ich müsste es aber wahrscheinlich per Versand unprobegefahren kaufen (würden sicher viele von abraten, könnte ich bei einem MTB aber mit leben). 

Neupreis Liste war gut 6000 Euro, inzwischen bekommt man es beim billigsten Versand für 5000, Preis ist 3700 Euro. 
Preis ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (6. August 2019)

Ähm nein, du bist hier falsch. Wenn dann in die MTB-Kaufberatung unter Tech Talk


----------



## radlfaxe (6. August 2019)

danke, dann versuche ich es da mal


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. August 2019)

radlfaxe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig:
> 
> Ich erwäge den Kauf eines Cannondale-Si Scalpel 2, Modell 2019.
> Es ist gebraucht, gekauft wurde es im März von jemandem aus dem Forum hier, der einen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck macht und viel Erfahrung hat. Das Rad sieht auf wie neu und hat maximal minimale Gebrauchsspuren. Ich müsste es aber wahrscheinlich per Versand unprobegefahren kaufen (würden sicher viele von abraten, könnte ich bei einem MTB aber mit leben).
> ...


Schaut ganz gut aus. Und Schoeppi ist lange genug dabei und tritt vernünftig und anständig genug auf, dass ich ihm insoweit vertrauen würde.


----------



## Korner (7. August 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Superstar Components gibt im August 25% auf alle Laufradsätze mit dem Code AUGUST2019
> 
> edit: auch auf die eh schon reduzierten 100-GBP-Clearance-LRs, also *75 GBP für nen kompletten Boost- oder Non-Boost-LRS*




Montag bestellt, liegen jetzt in ner Abholstation. 
Des ging fix.


----------



## roliK (7. August 2019)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Wie haltbar sind die Novatec Naben (Superstar) denn so ? Enduro geeignet ?


Kommt drauf an welche das genau ist. Novatec-Naben laufen soweit ich weiß umgelabelt in sehr vielen Laufradsätzen. 

Vor einiger Zeit gabs mit einer bestimmten Baureihe ein Problem mit brechenden Freiläufen (hier) - glaube aber nicht daß das noch immer existiert.


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. August 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche das genau ist. Novatec-Naben laufen soweit ich weiß umgelabelt in sehr vielen Laufradsätzen.
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit gabs mit einer bestimmten Baureihe ein Problem mit brechenden Freiläufen (hier) - glaube aber nicht daß das noch immer existiert.


brechende Achsen gabs wohl auch einige, da weiß glaub @scylla  mehr. Hatte das nur am Rande mitbekommen und beschlossen, Novatec ist nichts für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (7. August 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hatte das nur am Rande mitbekommen und beschlossen, Novatec ist nichts für mich.


Das muss schon eine ganze Weile her sein, ich hab 3 Laufradsätze von denen und noch nie ein Problem mit den Naben. Allerdings schon 2 mal Crash replacement für die Felgen erhalten. Nur falls jemand daraus schließen will ich wäre zu leicht oder fahre wie eine Elfe über ausschließlich Flowtrails.


----------



## wirme (7. August 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche das genau ist. Novatec-Naben laufen soweit ich weiß umgelabelt in sehr vielen Laufradsätzen.
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit gabs mit einer bestimmten Baureihe ein Problem mit brechenden Freiläufen (hier) - glaube aber nicht daß das noch immer existiert.



Die HR ist bei mir eine D462SB-B12 aber mit original Label von Novatec.
Im Vorderrad ist ein D719SB-B15.


----------



## null-2wo (7. August 2019)

die novatec- und später superstar- naben waren alle massenware von chosen aus taiwan. ordentliche brot-und-butter-teile, die im normalfall halten. die ausfälle kamen da über die menge zustande... ich hatte superstar switch (=novatec 4in1) mit der dhx-felge im hardtail, die haben klaglos alles mitgemacht und sind später in ein tandem gegangen.

€: superstar will halt von der abhängigkeit  von taiwan weg, deswegen wollen sie nur noch uk-made produkte verkaufen. ob es überhaupt noch mal superstar-felgen geben wird, bleibt fraglich...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. August 2019)

Soweit ich informiert bin, hat Novatec mit Chosen nichts zu tun. Beide gibt's unter unterschiedlichen Herstellerlabels, teilweise hat das sogar gewechselt, aber meines Wissens werden Novatecnaben nicht bei Chosen gebaut. (Nur so als Info am Rande)

Ergänzung: Der Mutterkonzern von Novatec ist Joy-Tech. https://www.bikemag.com/news/joytech-enters-high-end-wheel-market-novatec-brand-name/


----------



## scylla (7. August 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> brechende Achsen gabs wohl auch einige, da weiß glaub @scylla  mehr. Hatte das nur am Rande mitbekommen und beschlossen, Novatec ist nichts für mich.



Novatec (als Novatec gelabelt) hat mein Mann klein gekriegt (Achse), ein Kumpel gleich mehrfach, bei dem war's immer der Freilauf der gerissen ist. Funworks (müsste glaub auch Novatec/Chosen sein) haben sowohl mein Mann als auch ich mehrfach innerhalb kurzer Zeit zerstört, das war konstruktiv/qualitativ kompletter Bockmist. Lager(sitz), Achse, Freilauf. Also wir kaufen jedenfalls so schnell keine Naben mehr aus Asien 

Die UK-Made Superstar Naben (V6) teste ich gerade. Machen bislang einen recht guten Eindruck von der Verarbeitung und den Details her. Freilauf läuft sehr fein, die 56er Verzahnung ist was schönes.
Drei kleine Makel bisher:

die Hülse an der 15mm Vorderradnabe, die zwischen den Lagern sitzt, ist bei meiner einen Zehntelmillimeter zu kurz geraten. Dadurch klemmt sie nicht und klappert lose zwischen den Lagern rum. Lösung: Hülse ausbauen und die Stirnflächen mit Lackstift einpinseln. Das reicht schon, jetzt klemmt sie zuverlässig.
die Endkappen waren trocken eingebaut, hat bei der ersten Fahrt recht nervig und dauerhaft gequietscht. Lösung: Fett drunter schmieren, Quietchen dauerhaft beseitigt.
die Endkappen an der Vorderradnabe (bei mir Torque Caps) sitzen nicht besonders fest. Wenn man beim Vorderradeinbau ein bisschen verkantet fällt die Endkappe direkt raus. Lösung: einfach ein bisschen Acht geben und die Dinger festhalten 
Bislang nichts, was mich ernsthaft stören würde. Erst recht nicht zu dem Preis (hatte sie mit einem 35% Rabattgutschein gekauft). Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich in nem Jahr was sagen. Einspeichqualität von den Kompletträdern ist mir nicht bekannt, ich hab die Naben einzeln gekauft.

Edit: 


Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, hat Novatec mit Chosen nichts zu tun. Beide gibt's unter unterschiedlichen Herstellerlabels, teilweise hat das sogar gewechselt, aber meines Wissens werden Novatecnaben nicht bei Chosen gebaut. (Nur so als Info am Rande)


----------



## TitusLE (7. August 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Drei kleine Makel bisher


Mir fällt noch ein vierter ein: Kein Microspline-Freilauf. Das war der Grund für mich, nicht bei dem Angebot zuzuschlagen.


----------



## piilu (7. August 2019)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch ein vierter ein: Kein Microspline-Freilauf. Das war der Grund für mich, nicht bei dem Angebot zuzuschlagen.


Laut FB wollen die das Patent umgehen und was eigenes machen, also abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## fone (7. August 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> die Hülse an der 15mm Vorderradnabe, die zwischen den Lagern sitzt, ist bei meiner einen Zehntelmillimeter zu kurz geraten. Dadurch klemmt sie nicht und klappert lose zwischen den Lagern rum. Lösung: Hülse ausbauen und die Stirnflächen mit Lackstift einpinseln. Das reicht schon, jetzt klemmt sie zuverlässig.
> die Endkappen waren trocken eingebaut, hat bei der ersten Fahrt recht nervig und dauerhaft gequietscht. Lösung: Fett drunter schmieren, Quietchen dauerhaft beseitigt.


Kenne ich [Edit:] Von meinen Novatec/Switch Naben! 
Bei mir ist da auch irgendeine Hülse lose, die klapperte dann lustig auf der Nabe rum. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall Angst, dass sich was verkanntet und das Vorderrad blockiert.
Und das Quietschen kenne ich auch zu gut. Jeden Morgen und jeden Abend.

Ich mag den Laufradsatz nicht. Wenn ich mich mal aufraffen kann und das Stadtrad in die Wohnung zerren, fliegt der Superstar Satz in die Tonne. Ersatzlaufräder von DTSwiss liegen bereit.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. August 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Kenne ich!
> Bei mir ist da auch irgendeine Hülse lose, die klapperte dann lustig auf der Nabe rum. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall Angst, dass sich was verkanntet und das Vorderrad blockiert.
> Und das Quietschen kenne ich auch zu gut. Jeden Morgen und jeden Abend.
> 
> Ich mag den Laufradsatz nicht. Wenn ich mich mal aufraffen kann und das Stadtrad in die Wohnung zerren, fliegt der Superstar Satz in die Tonne. Ersatzlaufräder von DTSwiss liegen bereit.


Lose Endkappen und Hülsen gibts aber auch in teuer, von Tune _hust_

Wahrscheinlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal, gewollter Microflex in alle Richtungen, mehr Sensibilität bei kleinen Unebenheiten.

So ähnlich wie der Flexitorquehinterbau von Canyon in der ersten Serie


----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Lose Endkappen und Hülsen gibts aber auch in teuer, von Tune _hust_



Genau, und wenn man nicht aufpasst, kann man sie auch gut verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (7. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Genau, und wenn man nicht aufpasst, kann man sie auch gut verlieren


Lo(o)se Endkappen meinen Sie
Tune King, ich hab sie gehaßt. 
Ein Glück schon lange nicht mehr in meinem Besitz


----------



## scylla (7. August 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Kenne ich!
> Bei mir ist da auch irgendeine Hülse lose, die klapperte dann lustig auf der Nabe rum. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall Angst, dass sich was verkanntet und das Vorderrad blockiert.
> Und das Quietschen kenne ich auch zu gut. Jeden Morgen und jeden Abend.
> 
> Ich mag den Laufradsatz nicht. Wenn ich mich mal aufraffen kann und das Stadtrad in die Wohnung zerren, fliegt der Superstar Satz in die Tonne. Ersatzlaufräder von DTSwiss liegen bereit.



Die UK-made Naben?
Ich kann dir 6 Euro und meine Adresse für den Versand schicken, dann musst du keine Tonne suchen


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. August 2019)

OT: DT Swiss 350 Naben, laufen seit 3 1/2Jahren ohne jeglichen Lagertausch geschweige denn Service einwandfrei, das einzige was ich getauscht habe letztens war der Shimano Freilauf, da wollte die Kassette nicht mehr wirklich runter. Gab dann neues Fett für die Zahnscheiben. Werde bei Zeiten Mal nach den Lagern schauen.


----------



## Lennart (7. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> 350





Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Sperrklinken


Aha...


----------



## Felger (8. August 2019)

Felger schrieb:


> Kennt den Laden wer?
> 
> Wie fallen Shimano Schuhe von der Größe her aus?





Felger schrieb:


> danke - hab jetzt mal mein Glück mit einer Nummer größer versucht...



leider zu groß - sind deshalb hier zum Preis meiner Kosten zu haben - oder ich schick sie zurück






						MTB-Schuhe kaufen – neu oder gebraucht (407 Angebote) | Bikemarkt
					

MTB-Schuhe ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 407 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. August 2019)

.


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> kannst ja Mal googeln was der Begriff auf deutsch bedeutet.



Wie wärs dann, einfach die deutsche Bezeichnung dafür zu nehmen?
Zahnscheibenfreilauf?


----------



## Duke_do (8. August 2019)

Zumal die Sperrklinkenfreiläufe pawl bei Dt Swiss heißen und in den einfacheren Naben genutzt werden.









						Laufrad Technologien | DT Swiss
					





					www.dtswiss.com
				




Und selbst wenn Google das so übersetzt, deine Aussage ist in dem DT SWISS Kontext einfach falsch gewesen!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. August 2019)

Passt. Hab es in Zahnscheiben umgeändert, damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powstria (8. August 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie gross die L/XL ausfallen ?



Wenn du magst würde mich bei dir melden wenn sie mir nicht passen.


----------



## Korner (8. August 2019)

powstria schrieb:


> Wenn du magst würde mich bei dir melden wenn sie mir nicht passen.


Sehr gerne 
Aber nur wenn sie dir zu gross sind


----------



## Don Stefano (8. August 2019)

ManniMatters schrieb:


> Transition Senitinel Alu 140mm 29":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so ein Glück, nur noch Größe M, sonst hätte ich trotz knapper Kasse wahrscheinlich zugeschlagen


----------



## Korner (8. August 2019)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> so ein Glück, nur noch Größe M, sonst hätte ich trotz knapper Kasse wahrscheinlich zugeschlagen


Same   
Wäre dann mein Winterprojekt geworden 
Aber besser so  zwecks Happiness mit Frau und so


----------



## ratz90 (8. August 2019)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> so ein Glück, nur noch Größe M, sonst hätte ich trotz knapper Kasse wahrscheinlich zugeschlagen


Würde meinen man bekommt die 2018er (und wahrscheinlich auch 2019er) Rahmen aktuell bei allen möglichen Händlern um einen ähnlichen Preis. Man muss nur nett fragen.


----------



## Jones_D (9. August 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Shimano Deore XT M8000 XC Pedal um 14,99 bei Wiggle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, mal gespannt was Wiggle mir stattdessen liefert oder ob dieses mal das richtige geliefert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (9. August 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Shimano Deore XT M8000 XC Pedal um 14,99 bei Wiggle:





urban_overload schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion DHR II 27.5x2.4" WT DH TR 3C MaxxGrip 33€ bei Wiggle:



... aaand they're gone.


----------



## JDEM (9. August 2019)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Danke, mal gespannt was Wiggle mir stattdessen liefert oder ob dieses mal das richtige geliefert wird



Glaub da ist illegales Glücksspiel vernünftiger als ne Bestellung bei Wiggle/CRC!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. August 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Glaub da ist illegales Glücksspiel vernünftiger als ne Bestellung bei Wiggle/CRC!


Hatte bislang noch keine Falschlieferung von denen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hatte bislang noch keine Falschlieferung von denen.


Ich auch nicht.
Hab aber auch noch nix bestellt bei denen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. August 2019)

Du Fuchs!


----------



## fone (9. August 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Die UK-made Naben?
> Ich kann dir 6 Euro und meine Adresse für den Versand schicken, dann musst du keine Tonne suchen


Edit: Achso, ne. Die Novatec/Switch Naben.

Ich dachte das sind irgendwelche Novatec.
Die kommen erstmal in meine Restekiste 
Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass sie in einem Jahr immer noch am Rad sind und vor sich hin nerven.


----------



## fone (9. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Passt. Hab es in Zahnscheiben umgeändert, damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat.


Danke dir!
Wir wollen ja niemanden zurücklassen.


----------



## BigJohn (9. August 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ich dachte das sind irgendwelche Novatec.
> Die kommen erstmal in meine Restekiste
> Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass sie in einem Jahr immer noch am Rad sind und vor sich hin nerven.


Switch -> Novatec
Fuel -> Aivee 
V3/V6 -> eigene Produktion


----------



## fone (9. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Switch -> Novatec
> Fuel -> Aivee
> V3/V6 -> eigene Produktion


Hatte wie immer schlampig und nur die Hälfte gelesen. Meine sind die switch ultralight - novatec.


----------



## Oshiki (9. August 2019)

Schade das sie keine eigenen Naben mit Zahnscheiben gebaut haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (9. August 2019)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> so ein Glück, nur noch Größe M, sonst hätte ich trotz knapper Kasse wahrscheinlich zugeschlagen


Shit, M würde mir gut passen.
Gut dass es mir immernoch zu teuer ist.... 1400 für nen Rahmen 
Dafür kauf ich wenn dann n Komplettbike.


----------



## vitaminc (10. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Switch -> Novatec
> Fuel -> Aivee



Novatec = habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, immer wieder Probleme mit den Sperrklinken
Fuel = ebenfalls keine guten Erfahrungen, Freilauf musste bereits nach 5 Monaten getauscht werden, es nervt einfach wenn der Freilauf nur gesteckt ist und bei der kleinsten Unachtsamkeit einfach von der Nabe fällt 

Mit Hope und DTSwiss habe ich seit Jahren keine Probleme. Aber so macht halt jeder seine Erfahrungen.


----------



## vitaminc (10. August 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> Shit, M würde mir gut passen.
> Gut dass es mir immernoch zu teuer ist.... 1400 für nen Rahmen
> Dafür kauf ich wenn dann n Komplettbike.



wo für 1400€ findest Du ein Komplettbike in der Qualität eines Transition Sentinel?

Nicht zu vergessen, dass Transition kein Allerweltsbike ist, das ist ne kleine Bude die ausschließlich nur Mountainbikes baut, wenn man so will kann man die auch zu den sogenannten Boutique-Herstellern zählen. Ob es einem jetzt der Preis wert ist oder nicht, muss jeder selbst wissen.

Alternativ gibt es die Rahmen auch hier:


			Bikes und Rahmen, Transition Bikes, 2019er Transition Bikes, Rahmen, Sentinel 29" 140 mm - GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components
		


Um den letzten Carbon Rahmen bin ich schon herumgeschwirrt, aber ich warte jetzt auf das neue Reign 29 im Oktober.


----------



## Bench (10. August 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> wo für 1400€ findest Du ein Komplettbike


nirgends, genau deswegen ist mein neustes Bike auch von 2013 

Hat nicht jeder soviel Geld, sich Bikes für >3k leisten zu können, und >3k sind ja heutzutage schon die Billig-Bikes...


----------



## vitaminc (10. August 2019)

Bench schrieb:


> nirgends, genau deswegen ist mein neustes Bike auch von 2013
> 
> Hat nicht jeder soviel Geld, sich Bikes für >3k leisten zu können, und >3k sind ja heutzutage schon die Billig-Bikes...



Auf was Du anspielst, kann ich nachvollziehen und bislang war ich auch nicht bereit, solche Unsummen für ein Fahrrad auszugeben. Ich kann aber auch jene verstehen, die das Geld haben und dann ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken auf den Bestellbutton klicken, auch wenn da 6000€ im Warenkorb liegen. So ist das halt einfach.

Generell glaube ich, ist man oft mit Komplettbikes günstiger, auch wenn man nicht immer mit allen Teilen die verbaut sind einverstanden ist. Funktionieren tun sie meistens trotzdem. Einzelpreise bei Federgabeln, Dämpfer, Laufräder und Remote-Stützen sind im Aftermarket oft unverschämt teuer, gerade was Fox für die Gabeln abruft ist einfach Irre, dabei ist Ihre 34er und 36er an wahrscheinlich 90% aller mittel und hochpreisigen Bikes verbaut. Ich hoffe auch dass man Shimano wieder öfters an Komplettbikes verbaut sieht. SRAM geht für mich einfach nicht.

Soo, mehr ausschweifen wollte ich nicht, auch wenn ich locker paar DIN A4 Seiten voll machen könnte mit Grütze dieser Art


----------



## Auker (10. August 2019)

Drüben im Schnäppchen-Thread wurden die Shimano XT-Pedale verlinkt: Shimano XT-Pedale

Überlege die jemanden als Geschenk zu bestellt. Können die sowohl an einem Rennrad als auch an einem MTB montiert werden oder gibt es hier etwas zu beachten? Zumindest schauen MTB-Klickschuhe optisch anders aus als Rennrad-Klickschuhe.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2019)

die pedale interessiert es nicht an welchem bike sie eingesetzt werden.
die schuhe müssen kompatibel zum pedal-system sein.
spd-sl (rennrad) passt nicht auf spd (mtb).


----------



## Asko (10. August 2019)

Auker schrieb:


> Drüben im Schnäppchen-Thread wurden die Shimano XT-Pedale verlinkt: Shimano XT-Pedale
> 
> Überlege die jemanden als Geschenk zu bestellt. Können die sowohl an einem Rennrad als auch an einem MTB montiert werden oder gibt es hier etwas zu beachten? Zumindest schauen MTB-Klickschuhe optisch anders aus als Rennrad-Klickschuhe.



Die sind doch eh schein längst ausverkauft zu dem guten Preis. 
Und wie geschrieben muss man wissen welche Schuhe derjenige fährt.


----------



## powstria (10. August 2019)

———-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (10. August 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Shimano Deore XT M8000 XC Pedal um 14,99 bei Wiggle





urban_overload schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion DHR II 27.5x2.4" WT DH TR 3C MaxxGrip 33€ bei Wiggle


tolle wurst mit dieser verkackten nicht funktionierenden benachrichtigung aber hauptsache nen duftes neues design


----------



## JDEM (10. August 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> tolle wurst mit dieser verkackten nicht funktionierenden benachrichtigung aber hauptsache nen duftes neues design



Ach, wahrscheinlich ärgern sich bald alle wieder über die Falschlieferungen von Wiggle und du hast keine Scherereien.


----------



## luftschaukel (12. August 2019)

powstria schrieb:


> Hätte welche aus der Bestellung abzugeben. L/XL




Hast Post!


----------



## NobbyRalph (12. August 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Auf was Du anspielst, kann ich nachvollziehen und bislang war ich auch nicht bereit, solche Unsummen für ein Fahrrad auszugeben. Ich kann aber auch jene verstehen, die das Geld haben und dann ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken auf den Bestellbutton klicken, auch wenn da 6000€ im Warenkorb liegen. So ist das halt einfach.
> 
> Generell glaube ich, ist man oft mit Komplettbikes günstiger, auch wenn man nicht immer mit allen Teilen die verbaut sind einverstanden ist. Funktionieren tun sie meistens trotzdem. Einzelpreise bei Federgabeln, Dämpfer, Laufräder und Remote-Stützen sind im Aftermarket oft unverschämt teuer, gerade was Fox für die Gabeln abruft ist einfach Irre, dabei ist Ihre 34er und 36er an wahrscheinlich 90% aller mittel und hochpreisigen Bikes verbaut. Ich hoffe auch dass man Shimano wieder öfters an Komplettbikes verbaut sieht. SRAM geht für mich einfach nicht.
> 
> Soo, mehr ausschweifen wollte ich nicht, auch wenn ich locker paar DIN A4 Seiten voll machen könnte mit Grütze dieser Art



Da hast Du sowas von recht, was die unverschämten Aftermarkt-Preise angeht. Aber die Hersteller unterliegen hier - wie in jeder anderen Branche auch - dem lapidaren Prinzip von Angebot >< Nachfrage bzw. umgekehrt. Und wenn denen das zeug wie warme Semmeln aus den Händen gerissen wird, ist es nur verständlich, so fette Preise aufzurufen. ich wäre froh, wenns in meiner Branche ähnlich wäre...


----------



## Schibbl (12. August 2019)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ... ich wäre froh, wenns in meiner Branche ähnlich wäre...


Software? Ja, ich leide da mit


----------



## Hardtail-GK (13. August 2019)

Hatte ja im Schnäppchenthread zur Sigma Rox 12.0 Testaktion verlinkt.

Leider jetzt auf Nachfrage von Sigma gehört, dass ein Akkutausch 199 Euro kosten soll (da Akku fest verbaut wird das komplette Gerät ersetzt ...). Das ging bei den Vorgänger-ROXen besser (da wurde tatsächlich nur der Akku getauscht). 

So leider ein Dealbreaker für mich, vlt nützt es ja noch wem (@Halorider @hasman ich glaube, ihr habt auch an der Testaktion teilgenommen?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (15. August 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Shimano Deore XT M8000 XC Pedal um 14,99 bei Wiggle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jones_D schrieb:


> Danke, mal gespannt was Wiggle mir stattdessen liefert oder ob dieses mal das richtige geliefert wird





_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Glaub da ist illegales Glücksspiel vernünftiger als ne Bestellung bei Wiggle/CRC!



Bei mir hat alles einwandfrei geklappt 

...gleich mal LOTTO spielen


----------



## SilIy (15. August 2019)

Weiß nicht, ob's wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist, aber ich hab eben eine DT Swiss 350 QR für 89,00€ inkl. Versand beim Stöbern entdeckt, was günstigeres habe ich in der letzten Zeit zumindest noch nicht gesehen. 









						Hinterradnabe DT SWISS 350 QR Disc 32 Loch  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Hinterradnabe DT SWISS 350 QR Disc 32 Loch bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## hasman (15. August 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Hatte ja im Schnäppchenthread zur Sigma Rox 12.0 Testaktion verlinkt.
> 
> Leider jetzt auf Nachfrage von Sigma gehört, dass ein Akkutausch 199 Euro kosten soll (da Akku fest verbaut wird das komplette Gerät ersetzt ...). Das ging bei den Vorgänger-ROXen besser (da wurde tatsächlich nur der Akku getauscht).
> 
> So leider ein Dealbreaker für mich, vlt nützt es ja noch wem (@Halorider @hasman ich glaube, ihr habt auch an der Testaktion teilgenommen?).


ich habe in ende Garmin Edge 530 gekauft


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. August 2019)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Hatte ja im Schnäppchenthread zur Sigma Rox 12.0 Testaktion verlinkt.
> 
> Leider jetzt auf Nachfrage von Sigma gehört, dass ein Akkutausch 199 Euro kosten soll (da Akku fest verbaut wird das komplette Gerät ersetzt ...). Das ging bei den Vorgänger-ROXen besser (da wurde tatsächlich nur der Akku getauscht).
> 
> So leider ein Dealbreaker für mich, vlt nützt es ja noch wem (@Halorider @hasman ich glaube, ihr habt auch an der Testaktion teilgenommen?).



Ich hab ein Gerät ohne Schachtel, ohne Ladekabel etc bekommen, kurz weng getestet, zurückgeschickt.
Das Gerät hätte ich für 199€ bekommen, für ein neues mit allem Zubehör hätte ich 299€ zahlen sollen.


----------



## Halorider (15. August 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Gerät ohne Schachtel, ohne Ladekabel etc bekommen, kurz weng getestet, zurückgeschickt.
> Das Gerät hätte ich für 199€ bekommen, für ein neues mit allem Zubehör hätte ich 299€ zahlen sollen.


Genau ,ich schicke es auch zurück,brauch doch keins,und optisch gefällt es mir auch nicht,


----------



## null-2wo (16. August 2019)

akri1337 schrieb:


> hab meine gerade bekommen.. sind 4 einzel pads?
> oder hab ich das falsch verstanden/gelesen?
> dachte durch einen produktionsfehler haben sie 2er pads bekommen?
> bin happy


ich hab es genau andersrum verstanden  hab keine ahnung, ich fahre keine magura-bremsen. 

btw. bitte im schnäppchenthread nur schnäppchen, und rückfragen im laberthread. danke


----------



## bobons (16. August 2019)

akri1337 schrieb:


> hab meine gerade bekommen.. sind 4 einzel pads?
> oder hab ich das falsch verstanden/gelesen?
> dachte durch einen produktionsfehler haben sie 2er pads bekommen?
> bin happy



Andersrum wird ein Paar Schuhe daraus:

_



			Sometimes things go differently than planned. We ordered the 170 STANDARD from our brake pad manufacturer, at least we thought so. However, We have made a small mistake in the order, so instead of our one-piece brake pads we now got two-piece ones.

Not a bad product, but not what we wanted, we won't continue it either, but in the future we will offer one-piece 170 STANDARD.

Therefore we offer the pads as 170-4 STANDARD for the special price of 8,90 €.

Box contents: 1 Set = 4 Pads plus two retaining pins.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Für die Germans:
Sie haben die Beläge falsch bestellt (4x1er Pads statt 2x2er Pads) und verkaufen diese nun ab.


----------



## Korner (16. August 2019)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Transition Sentinel 2019 29 Zoll mit Float DPX2 Performance Elite Dämpfer
> 
> Carbon um 800€ auf 2299€
> und
> ...



Bei mir normalpreis


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (16. August 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Sie haben die Beläge falsch bestellt (4x1er Pads statt 2x2er Pads) und verkaufen diese nun ab.


----------



## tr8enduro (17. August 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Bei mir normalpreis



Echt? Bei mir sind die günstigen Preise noch aktuell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (17. August 2019)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Echt? Bei mir sind die günstigen Preise noch aktuell...


----------



## Ghoste (17. August 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 898888




Bei dir doch auch?! 
Das sind die reduzierten Preise!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2019)

naja, da steht halt *um* xxx € reduziert. 
gelesen wurde *auf* xxx € reduziert.


----------



## Korner (17. August 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> naja, da steht halt *um* xxx € reduziert.
> gelesen wurde *auf* xxx € reduziert.


Stimmt 

Mein Fehler


----------



## winklrn (18. August 2019)

Sagt mal, diese Rock Shox Pike DJ wird ja bei dem Preis und China als Versandort bestimmt ein Fake sein.
Ich frage mich jetzt ob die sich wirklich die Mühe machen die Gabeln zu kopieren oder handelt es sich bei sowas um Gabeln, welche die Qualitätskontrolle nicht überstanden haben oder vielleicht auch aus der Fabrik geklaute Gabel?
Was meint ihr denn dazu?


----------



## hasardeur (18. August 2019)

Auf Amazon werden immer wieder Accounts von Market Place Usern gehackt. So wahrscheinlich auch hier. Schau Dir mal an, was der Kollege Ali-King bisher verkauft hat und jetzt jede Menge Pikes jeglicher Ausführung. Ich denke, dass da jemand den Account übernommen hat und es gar keine Ware gibt.


----------



## Phi-Me (18. August 2019)

Ich denke nicht einmal dass das ein Fake ist. Nur wird das Paket relativ groß sein. Mit Versand, Zoll und MwSt. Hat man meist nichts gewonnen...

Edit: Hab den kostenlosen Versand übersehen. Das obenstehenden klingt plausibler!


----------



## xlacherx (18. August 2019)

winklrn schrieb:


> Sagt mal, diese Rock Shox Pike DJ wird ja bei dem Preis und China als Versandort bestimmt ein Fake sein.
> Ich frage mich jetzt ob die sich wirklich die Mühe machen die Gabeln zu kopieren oder handelt es sich bei sowas um Gabeln, welche die Qualitätskontrolle nicht überstanden haben oder vielleicht auch aus der Fabrik geklaute Gabel?
> Was meint ihr denn dazu?


Ich würde es drauf an legen und zur Not Amazon einschalten falls es nicht klappt


----------



## winklrn (18. August 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich würde es drauf an legen und zur Not Amazon einschalten falls es nicht klappt



Hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Meist du Amazon würde das im Betrugsfall interessieren? Einen klassischen Käuferschutz wie bei PayPal gibt es ja nicht. Die werden den Verkäufer sperren und man kann dann schauen wir man die Kohle zurück bekommt.

Hatte mich auch eher mal intessiert was andere hier für ne Meinung zu dem Angebot haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. August 2019)

Schon nicht mehr verfügbar. Keine der Gabeln mit Schnapperpreisen funzt mehr. Ist immer so.


----------



## skask (18. August 2019)

Hat schon jemand die Kurbel von bike24  https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=329412;menu=1000,2,88 und kann sagen wie schlimm die optischen Beschädigungen sind? Vielleicht mit Bild?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Kurbel von bike24  https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=329412;menu=1000,2,88 und kann sagen wie schlimm die optischen Beschädigungen sind? *Vielleicht mit Bild?*


das bild in der beschreibung reicht nicht?


----------



## skask (18. August 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> das bild in der beschreibung reicht nicht?


Eigentlich schon. Wollte nur sichergehen, dass das nicht nur exemplarisch ist und die ganze Kurbel so vermackt.


----------



## hardtails (18. August 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon. Wollte nur sichergehen, dass das nicht nur exemplarisch ist und die ganze Kurbel so vermackt.



Dann schickste sie halt kostenlos zurück.

Schwer ne?


----------



## skask (18. August 2019)

Man kann sich den ganzen Streß auch gleich von vornherein sparen. 

Aber wenn die selbsternannte Forumspolizei im *LABERt*hread eine simple Nachfrage schon ahndet, dann lieber Gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (18. August 2019)

"Die Kurbeln weisen leichte optische Mängel auf den Innenseiten der Kurbelarme auf. Diese sind laut Hersteller unbedenklich und schränken die Funktion bzw. Haltbarkeit der Kurbeln in keiner Weise ein. "

ich denke mal, das wird so stimmen. der laden ist ja als seriös bekannt. die täten sich keinen gefallen, wenn sie absichtlich falsche angaben machen würden.


----------



## hasardeur (21. August 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Kurbel von bike24  https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=329412;menu=1000,2,88 und kann sagen wie schlimm die optischen Beschädigungen sind? Vielleicht mit Bild?



Kurbel ist heute gekommen. Die optischen Mängel sind lachhaft. Dafür hätte ich die Kurbel wohl auch bei höherem Preis nicht zurück geschickt. Eine leichte Verfärbung auf der Antriebsseite innen, die ich wahrscheinlich sogar mit Alkohol weggewischen kann. Und wenn nicht, ist es halb so wild, sieht man eh nur in einem bestimmten Blickwinkel.
Ein paar von den Kurbeln sind noch da, also greift zu. Für das Geld gibt es keine leichtere Kurbel.


----------



## blubboo (21. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kurbel ist heute gekommen. Die optischen Mängel sind lachhaft. Dafür hätte ich die Kurbel wohl auch bei höherem Preis nicht zurück geschickt. Eine leichte Verfärbung auf der Antriebsseite innen, die ich wahrscheinlich sogar mit Alkohol weggewischen kann. Und wenn nicht, ist es halb so wild, sieht man eh nur in einem bestimmten Blickwinkel.
> Ein paar von den Kurbeln sind noch da, also greift zu. Für das Geld gibt es keine leichtere Kurbel.


Wie schwer ist die Kurbel ohne Kettenblatt?


----------



## null-2wo (21. August 2019)

laut bike24: 555g in 175mm mit 32z blatt.


----------



## hasardeur (21. August 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> laut bike24: 555g in 175mm mit 32z blatt.



Kommt aber mit 34T KB.
Gerade gewogen: 559g inkl. der Unterlegscheiben für die Pedale. Das passende Pressfit Lager nochmal 71g inkl. Spacer, die ich aber wohl nicht brauchen werde.

Das Gewicht war mein Kaufgrund. Wollte beim neuen Projekt eigentlich eine neue SLX (Direct Mount) mit Garbaruk KB nutzen, da aktuell beste Gewichts/Preis-Kombi, spare so aber ca. 100g bei etwa 20€ Mehrkosten (leichter als XTR). Passt für mich. SRAM mag ich eigentlich auch lieber, vor allem ohne GXP


----------



## skask (21. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kurbel ist heute gekommen. Die optischen Mängel sind lachhaft. Dafür hätte ich die Kurbel wohl auch bei höherem Preis nicht zurück geschickt. Eine leichte Verfärbung auf der Antriebsseite innen, die ich wahrscheinlich sogar mit Alkohol weggewischen kann. Und wenn nicht, ist es halb so wild, sieht man eh nur in einem bestimmten Blickwinkel.
> Ein paar von den Kurbeln sind noch da, also greift zu. Für das Geld gibt es keine leichtere Kurbel.



Vielen Dank für die sachliche Antwort, ist bestellt.


----------



## ma1208 (21. August 2019)

Ich frage mich zwar wie Bike24 an 10+ Kurbeln mit diesem optischen Fehler kommt. Aber ist eigentlich auch egal, ich freu mich und habe auch eine bestellt. Optische Fehler kommen sowieso noch einige dazu


----------



## Trailhog (21. August 2019)

Der Unterschied zwischen der Boost und Non-Boost Kurbel liegt ja nur im Offset vom Kettenblatt, liege ich da richtig? Ansonsten sind die Kurbeln gleich?!


----------



## ma1208 (21. August 2019)

Das sollte stimmen. Wenn man ein 6 mm Offset-Blatt montiert, dann geht's auch bei non-Boost.


----------



## BigJohn (21. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ein paar von den Kurbeln sind noch da, also greift zu. Für das Geld gibt es keine leichtere Kurbel.


Wie schon gestern bei der Lyrik von RCZ für 260€ (ich hätte tatsächlich noch eine bekommen) irgendwie kein Bedarf 

Bin ich krank? Oder vielleicht sogar geheilt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (21. August 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie schon gestern bei der Lyrik von RCZ für 260€ (ich hätte tatsächlich noch eine bekommen) irgendwie kein Bedarf
> 
> Bin ich krank? Oder vielleicht sogar geheilt?


Man muss ja nicht allen Trieben nachgeben. Wenn kein Bedarf, dann ist das halt so. Und wenn man dem Kauftrieb stand hält, kann man sich über 150 Euro mehr auf dem Konto freuen.  Das Glücksgefühlt beim Kauf ist sowieso nur sehr kurz:









						Wer glücklich ist, kauft nicht
					

Die Werbung zeigt uns jeden Tag was wir angeblich alles brauchen um glücklich zu sein. Aber wer wirklich glücklich ist, kauft nicht!




					www.forschung-und-wissen.de


----------



## roliK (21. August 2019)

osbow schrieb:


> Und wenn man dem Kauftrieb stand hält, kann man sich über 150 Euro mehr auf dem Konto freuen.  [/URL]


Pfft, da hat keiner was davon - lieber die Kohle ausgeben: 
https://www.derstandard.at/story/20...inuszinsen-was-ploetzlich-alles-moeglich-wird


----------



## osbow (21. August 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Pfft, da hat keiner was davon - lieber die Kohle ausgeben:
> https://www.derstandard.at/story/20...inuszinsen-was-ploetzlich-alles-moeglich-wird


Klar, lieber Investieren. Besser die Kohle in eine Immobilie, als in ewig neue Teile stecken. Aber die Konsum-Gesellschaft hat gelernt, das mit der Lebenszeit hart erarbeitete Geld wieder aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen. Um am Ende dann doch wieder was neues zu kaufen. Aber wir schweifen ab…


----------



## hasardeur (21. August 2019)

Ich habe einmal gelernt, dass Geld den Charakter verdirbt, also weg mit der Kohle, für ein besseres Karma


----------



## roliK (21. August 2019)

Was man nicht hat, kann man nicht verderben.


----------



## hasardeur (21. August 2019)

Raub mir nicht die letzte Hoffnung.


----------



## osbow (21. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal gelernt, dass Geld den Charakter verdirbt, also weg mit der Kohle, für ein besseres Karma


Dann ist die Kohle weg und du musst wieder Knüppeln gehen. Ergo weniger Zeit fürs Hobby. Lieber: weniger kaufen, weniger arbeiten, mehr Rad fahren. Was meinste?


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> laut bike24: 555g in 175mm mit 32z blatt.



...meine X1400 Alukurbel hat 539gr (inkl. der Schrauben fürs Kettenblatt, ohne Kettenblatt) in 170er Länge - soooo viel schwerer ist die
Alukurbel also nicht


----------



## ma1208 (21. August 2019)

Das Blatt hat laut Datenblatt mit 32Z 71 g. Also sollte die Kurbel in 175 mm 484 g haben. Das ist  zwar nur 55 g weniger als die Alu, aber immerhin. Und bei dem Preis kostet die Alu auch nicht weniger, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (21. August 2019)

Interessant für jemanden der die Bandbreite von Eagle haben will aber weniger Gewicht+Gänge als GX Eagle: 
Die 8-fach E-Bike Kassette um 130€ statt 300€+... 
http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/sram-cassette-ex1-xg-899-e-block-8sp-11-48-black-00-2418-068-000.html 
Code: RCZSR

Kann die Kassette was? Finde Eagle zwar cool aber 12 Gänge sind schon nervig


----------



## Asko (21. August 2019)

Man bindet sich halt an die EX1 Gruppe weil man extra Schaltwerk+Shifter kaufen muss.
Ausserdem wiegt die EX1 Kassette über 100g mehr als eine GX Eagle, und hat dazu auch deutlich weniger Bandbreite (434% vs. 500% zur Eagle)

Da würde ich ja eher die 10fach Sunrace 11-46 nehmen und dazu einen 10fach Shiftrer und ein 11fach SLX Schaltwerk.


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Das Blatt hat laut Datenblatt mit 32Z 71 g. Also sollte die Kurbel in 175 mm 484 g haben. Das ist  zwar nur 55 g weniger als die Alu, aber immerhin. Und bei dem Preis kostet die Alu auch nicht weniger, oder?



Nein, zumindest nicht deutlich weniger, es sei denn, man kann sie irgendwo günstig schnappen  - der Preis ist jedenfalls heiss für die Carbonkurbel 

Ich würde (bei dem geringen Gewichtsunterschied) wahrscheinlich trotzdem zur Alukurbel greifen - ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. Um bei Kurbeln deutlich Gewicht zu sparen muss man schon richtig tief in die Tasche greifen - und das Geld stecke ich dann lieber in Laufräder - da merkt man dann das Tuning wenigstens deutlich


----------



## isartrails (22. August 2019)

Seltsamer Webshop. Aber hier gibt's ja Profis...



> rczbikeshop.fr





> Code: RCZS2S


Wollte die XT-Kassette bestellen, aber der Code lässt sich nicht anwenden. Angeblich ungültig.
Funktioniert das nicht, wenn noch was anderes im Warenkorb ist, oder was mache ich falsch?


----------



## platt_ziege (22. August 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Das ist  zwar nur 55 g weniger als die Alu, aber immerhin. Und bei dem Preis kostet die Alu auch nicht weniger, oder?


hab auch nochmal lieber nachgeschaut und bei 40€ ersparniss für die gx bin ich raus...


----------



## hasardeur (22. August 2019)

Ja, das ist ein Hindernis bei RCZ. Die Codes funktionieren nur bei Bestellung dieses einzelnen Artikels oder mehreren Artikeln derselben Angebotskategorie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (22. August 2019)

Und erst ab einem bestimmten Tag, steht in der Newsletter von rcz.


----------



## isartrails (22. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein Hindernis bei RCZ. Die Codes funktionieren nur bei Bestellung dieses einzelnen Artikels oder mehreren Artikeln derselben Angebotskategorie.


Wie bescheuert ist das denn...? Das heißt, dass ich für jeden unterschiedichen Artikel eine eigene Bestellung aufgeben muss, mit entsprechenden Versandkosten jedesmal.
Das kann nicht wirklich aktueller Stand der IT sein.  ;-)
Ich hab mich gerade schon über Hibike aufgeregt, die nach einer Bestellung den Kunden nahezu täglich mit "Statusänderungsmails" auf den Wecker gehen, in denen exakt immer das Gleiche drinsteht, also für den Besteller nicht nachvollziehbar ist, was die Statusänderung genau ausmacht.
Verdienen die Programmierer von solchen Shops so schlecht, dass sie solchen Murks basteln?


----------



## hardtails (22. August 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wie bescheuert ist das denn...? Das heißt, dass ich für jeden unterschiedichen Artikel eine eigene Bestellung aufgeben muss, mit entsprechenden Versandkosten jedesmal.
> Das kann nicht wirklich aktueller Stand der IT sein.  ;-)
> Ich hab mich gerade schon über Hibike aufgeregt, die nach einer Bestellung den Kunden nahezu täglich mit "Statusänderungsmails" auf den Wecker gehen, in denen exakt immer das Gleiche drinsteht, also für den Besteller nicht nachvollziehbar ist, was die Statusänderung genau ausmacht.
> Verdienen die Programmierer von solchen Shops so schlecht, dass sie solchen Murks basteln?


Überleg Mal warum rcz das macht und denk dabei an dich
Kommste drauf?


----------



## isartrails (22. August 2019)

Nein, erklär's mir.


----------



## hasardeur (22. August 2019)

Schlüsselwort: Versandkosten


----------



## Mr_Chicks (22. August 2019)

Die wollen bei den Dumping Preisen für die Teile halt wieder bissl was übern Versand rein holen


----------



## isartrails (22. August 2019)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Die wollen bei den Dumping Preisen für die Teile halt wieder bissl was übern Versand rein holen


Verschwörungstheorie...


----------



## culoduro (22. August 2019)

locker bleiben.
Die Schnäppchen bei RCZ sind zum Teil sagenhaft, also darüber freuen. 
Hat halt gewisse Limitationen. So what.


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. August 2019)

Wenn man 2x bestellt und damit 2x Versandkosten zahlt und RCZ 2X versendet und damit auch 2x Versandkosten zahlt, macht RCZ was genau gut?

Eher geht es wohl darum (teure) Lagerhaltung zu optimieren. Denn nur 1x versenden hiesse, den Lagereingang des letzten Artikels abzuwarten und damit den Rest länger aufbewahren zu müssen.


----------



## ilfer (22. August 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> greisprounder bergfreunde *HEUTE*: ENDURA Hummvee II 3/4 camouflage 37,48€ (zzgl 2,95€ versand)



Lustigerweise hab ich die vorgestern bei Bergfreunde für mehr Geld bestellt und hier in M und L liegen. 
Bin mir aber noch unsicher wegen dem
Military-Look. Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen von der Hose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (22. August 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Lustigerweise hab ich die vorgestern bei Bergfreunde für mehr Geld bestellt und hier in M und L liegen. Bin mir aber noch unsicher wegen dem Military-Look. Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen von der Hose?


hab sie trotz camo bestellt, was meinen ganzen dezenten anti clown look durcheinander bringt, da sie laut allen drölfhundert gesichteten bewertungen sehr gut und haltbar sein soll und für den preis man kaum/selten etwas gleichwertiges bekömmt.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (22. August 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Wenn man 2x bestellt und damit 2x Versandkosten zahlt und RCZ 2X versendet und damit auch 2x Versandkosten zahlt, macht RCZ was genau gut?
> 
> Eher geht es wohl darum (teure) Lagerhaltung zu optimieren. Denn nur 1x versenden hiesse, den Lagereingang des letzten Artikels abzuwarten und damit den Rest länger aufbewahren zu müssen.


Ist mir eigentlich völlig egal. 
Wenn ich für die Teile nur 1/3 bezahle wie in nem anderen Shop, zahle ich gerne für jedes Teil extra Versand. Kommt immer noch wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Skydive93 (22. August 2019)

wann und wie oft kommt eigentlich der newsletter. iwi kommt da bei mir nichts


----------



## Schwitzefiks (22. August 2019)

Täglich 2-3 mal oder auch 4 mal.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (22. August 2019)

Täglich immer zweimal mehr wie bei dir


----------



## skask (22. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kurbel ist heute gekommen. Die optischen Mängel sind lachhaft.



Meine kam heute, ich konnte keine Mängel finden


----------



## Nd-60 (22. August 2019)

Rcz verkauft oft auch Teile die sie selbst noch gar nicht am Lager haben. Deren Logistik scheint nicht auf Lagerhaltung ausgerichtet. Deshalb machen die das chargenweise. Das sie jetzt unbedingt am Versand verdienen wollen Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. August 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen von der Hose?


Falls es noch interessiert: Der Vorgänger ist bei mir quasi unzerstörbar, habe mehrere davon in Benutzung. Ohne Innenpolster trage ich die auch ganz gerne in der Freizeit (natürlich nicht im olivgrünen Camo, aber das Muster dürfte ja keinen Einfluss auf die Haltbarkeit haben). Bisher keine Verschleißspuren sichtbar.


----------



## isartrails (23. August 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Das sie jetzt unbedingt am Versand verdienen wollen Glaube ich nicht.


Eben, glaub ich auch nicht. Finde immer noch keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund, warum die Anwendung der Codes im Bestellprozess nicht funktionieren sollte, wenn man unterschiedliche Dinge bestellt. Sieht mehr eher nach stümperhaftem Webdesign aus. Rein optisch ist es das ja auch unbestritten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (23. August 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Eben, glaub ich auch nicht. Finde immer noch keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund, warum die Anwendung der Codes im Bestellprozess nicht funktionieren sollte, wenn man unterschiedliche Dinge bestellt. Sieht mehr eher nach stümperhaftem Webdesign aus. Rein optisch ist es das ja auch unbestritten.



Steht doch drüber? Die kaufen Restposten auf und wollen schnellen Durchlauf. Oder hätten beide deine Artikel die gleiche Lieferzeit?
Die Gutschein Geschichten haben ja oft 4-20 Wochen. Bestellst du jetzt eins mit 4 und eins mit 20 blockierst du 16 Wochen das Lager.

Kaufst du ein Teil mit 20 Wochen und eins mit "auf Lager" liegt das Teil 20 Wochen Rum und blockiert Platz. Da würde ich es auch lieber jemand anderem verkaufen in der Zweischeinzeit statt jeden glücklich machen zu wollen. Glücklich genug machen die Schnäppchen, wenn man eins bekommt


----------



## Steefan (23. August 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das kann nicht wirklich aktueller Stand der IT sein.





isartrails schrieb:


> Finde immer noch keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund.





isartrails schrieb:


> Sieht mehr eher nach stümperhaftem Webdesign aus



Wie lang willst Du denn noch an  dem Shop rummosern? Alle Infos hast Du. Bestell halt oder lass es sein. 

So schwer ein Angebot einfach mal links liegen zu lassen, wenn es Deinen Ansprüchen nicht genügt?


----------



## luftschaukel (24. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Falls es noch interessiert: Der Vorgänger ist bei mir quasi unzerstörbar, habe mehrere davon in Benutzung. Ohne Innenpolster trage ich die auch ganz gerne in der Freizeit (natürlich nicht im olivgrünen Camo, aber das Muster dürfte ja keinen Einfluss auf die Haltbarkeit haben). Bisher keine Verschleißspuren sichtbar.



Haben eine ältere, nix kaputt oä!
Bei meiner (3XL) nervt mich nur, das die Hosenbeine zu lang sind. Schaut fast wie eine 3/4 Hose aus.


----------



## hardtails (25. August 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 902360




Du musst die bremsen einzeln kaufen.
nicht das paket


----------



## Davimas (25. August 2019)

Da werden dann aber nicht "nur" die Griffe geliefert wie auf dem Foto? Sondern das komplette Set bis auf die Disc?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (25. August 2019)

Davimas schrieb:


> Da werden dann aber nicht "nur" die Griffe geliefert wie auf dem Foto? Sondern das komplette Set bis auf die Disc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (26. August 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Eben, glaub ich auch nicht. Finde immer noch keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund, warum die Anwendung der Codes im Bestellprozess nicht funktionieren sollte, wenn man unterschiedliche Dinge bestellt. Sieht mehr eher nach stümperhaftem Webdesign aus. Rein optisch ist es das ja auch unbestritten.


Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn einer in Oberbayern eine Shop mit vergleichbaren oder günstigeren Angeboten aber perfektem Service und ohne Versandkosten aufmachen würde. Wenn also  jemand Kapazitäten hat... 
Next-day-delivery von attraktiven Damen wäre auch noch ok, klar.


----------



## Aldar (26. August 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Next-day-delivery von attraktiven Damen wäre auch noch ok, klar.


bringt doch nix das die attraktiv sind wenn sie eh nur den Zettel in den Briefkasten schmeißen


----------



## fone (26. August 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> bringt doch nix das die attraktiv sind wenn sie eh nur den Zettel in den Briefkasten schmeißen


Stimmt natürlich.
Trotzdem besser als nix.


----------



## hasardeur (26. August 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Next-day-delivery von attraktiven Damen wäre auch noch ok, klar.



*Von* attraktiven Damen oder *durch *attraktive Damen? Grammatik kann entscheiden sein.


----------



## fone (26. August 2019)

Deutsch 3-4, ich wusste, irgendwann rächt es sich...


----------



## Terranaut (26. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> *Von* attraktiven Damen oder *durch *attraktive Damen? Grammatik kann entscheiden sein.


Beides nett.


----------



## CrossX (26. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> *Von* attraktiven Damen oder *durch *attraktive Damen? Grammatik kann entscheiden sein.


Einfach bei Ups bestellen


----------



## Terranaut (26. August 2019)

In welchem Karton ist denn jetzt die attraktive Dame?


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. August 2019)

Im Braunen


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. August 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Einfach bei Ups bestellen
> Anhang anzeigen 902944


Das ist U_DD_S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (29. August 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Einfach bei Ups bestellen
> Anhang anzeigen 902944


Echt sexistischer Flachwitz - Klischee erfüllt, dazu noch eine Blondie...und wenig Klamotten, also gleich ein Tripple no-go!


----------



## fone (29. August 2019)

#Meetoo!


----------



## ma1208 (29. August 2019)

Ich nehme an, dass die gute Frau im Foto wusste was sie tut. Und sofern sie sich dafür frei entschieden hat, ist das auch eine Form von Feminismus. Sie hat sich hoffentlich entschieden ihr unbestreitbar nettes Aussehen zu ihren Vorteil einzusetzen. Und sei es monetär. 
Das ist ja nicht irgendein Foto irgendeiner einer Frau, über die sexistisch gesprochen wird. Zumindest gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das nicht die offizielle Dienstkleidung von UPS-Fahrerinnen (und Fahrern?) ist. Wenn doch, dann könnten wir darüber sprechen, ob UPS sexistisch ist


----------



## Schibbl (29. August 2019)

forever schrieb:


> Echt sexistischer Flachwitz - Klischee erfüllt, dazu noch eine Blondie...und wenig Klamotten, also gleich ein Tripple no-go!


Ein Hinweis auf Sexismus hätte gereicht als Moralkeule. Der Rest deiner Aufzählung ist lediglich eine Wiedergabe des Inhalts. Mir fehlte fast schon das #meetoo.
Können wir jetzt bitte weiter über Schnäppchen quatschen? Gerne auch mit Hinweisen auf die "Geilheit des Geizes" und "Sparfuchs-Porn", sowie deren Verwerflichkeit. Und bitte keine Marketing-Fotos aus dem letzten Jahrhundert mehr, welche den moralischen Werten unserer aktuellen "Stock-im-Arsch"-Generation aufstoßen. Ich stelle mir manchmal die Frage, wie es damals die 68er geschafft haben die biedere Gesellschaft so zu entspannen und was passiert ist, dass dieser Einfluss nur so kurz wirkte.
Und für die Leute, welche nicht lernten Textinhalte zu analysieren - Hallo Deutschunterricht! - der Hinweis: "Ironie off!"


----------



## bobons (29. August 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> passt hier auch rein  und fall noch die 1GBP = 1 Euro Aktion gilt ist es noch besser



Dann mache ich es mal wie der Rahmen:


----------



## Jones_D (29. August 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> passt hier auch rein  und fall noch die 1GBP = 1 Euro Aktion gilt ist es noch besser


Die 1GBP = 1€ Aktion gilt noch.


----------



## Aldar (29. August 2019)

Ich bin echt versucht ihn mir einfach so auf Vorrat zu kaufen... Aber ich hoffe eigentlich auf eine ähnliche Aktion beim inbred oder Bootzipper


----------



## daddel321 (29. August 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass die gute Frau im Foto wusste was sie tut. Und sofern sie sich dafür frei entschieden hat, ist das auch eine Form von Feminismus. Sie hat sich hoffentlich entschieden ihr unbestreitbar nettes Aussehen zu ihren Vorteil einzusetzen. Und sei es monetär.
> Das ist ja nicht irgendein Foto irgendeiner einer Frau, über die sexistisch gesprochen wird. Zumindest gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das nicht die offizielle Dienstkleidung von UPS-Fahrerinnen (und Fahrern?) ist. Wenn doch, dann könnten wir darüber sprechen, ob UPS sexistisch ist



Ich glaube, da sollte nochmal jemand recherchieren, was Feminismus überhaupt ist. Das Gezeigte ist nämlich das Gegenteil. Und natürlich wurde über diese Frau sexistisch gesprochen.



Schibbl schrieb:


> Ein Hinweis auf Sexismus hätte gereicht als Moralkeule. Der Rest deiner Aufzählung ist lediglich eine Wiedergabe des Inhalts. Mir fehlte fast schon das #meetoo.
> Können wir jetzt bitte weiter über Schnäppchen quatschen? Gerne auch mit Hinweisen auf die "Geilheit des Geizes" und "Sparfuchs-Porn", sowie deren Verwerflichkeit. Und bitte keine Marketing-Fotos aus dem letzten Jahrhundert mehr, welche den moralischen Werten unserer aktuellen "Stock-im-Arsch"-Generation aufstoßen. Ich stelle mir manchmal die Frage, wie es damals die 68er geschafft haben die biedere Gesellschaft so zu entspannen und was passiert ist, dass dieser Einfluss nur so kurz wirkte.
> Und für die Leute, welche nicht lernten Textinhalte zu analysieren - Hallo Deutschunterricht! - der Hinweis: "Ironie off!"



Und zu der entspannten Gesellschaft 1968: Da ging es ja auch darum, dass eine Frau natürlich sein durfte und das hat mit aufgedackelter Silikontitten-Barbiepuppe mal nix zu tun und daher ist auch dein Argument mit der Stock-im-Arsch-Generation fehl am Platz. Das ist nicht bieder, sondern aufgeklärt.


----------



## hasardeur (29. August 2019)

Das ist doch kein Silikon. Die ist einfach nur jung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2019)

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zw. dem Sattel von 2018 und dem Aktuellen? In der Beschreibung ist alles (auch die Fotos) identisch.



Lightfreakhalle schrieb:


> Mcfk Sattel Leder Modelljahr 2018 - 175,00€ https://www.mcfk.de/sale/95/sattel-...warz-modelljahr-2018?number=SAT_B_SW_135_O_SO


----------



## platt_ziege (29. August 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir manchmal die Frage, wie es damals die 68er geschafft haben die biedere Gesellschaft so zu entspannen und was passiert ist, dass dieser Einfluss nur so kurz wirkte.


drogen, was sonst!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. August 2019)

forever schrieb:


> Echt sexistischer Flachwitz - Klischee erfüllt, dazu noch eine Blondie...und wenig Klamotten, also gleich ein Tripple no-go!


Mimimi....   

War ja auch gaaaanz schlimm der Post mit der Dame von UPS.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. August 2019)

daddel321 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da sollte nochmal jemand recherchieren, was Feminismus überhaupt ist. Das Gezeigte ist nämlich das Gegenteil. Und natürlich wurde über diese Frau sexistisch gesprochen.
> 
> 
> 
> Und zu der entspannten Gesellschaft 1968: Da ging es ja auch darum, dass eine Frau natürlich sein durfte und das hat mit aufgedackelter Silikontitten-Barbiepuppe mal nix zu tun und daher ist auch dein Argument mit der Stock-im-Arsch-Generation fehl am Platz. Das ist nicht bieder, sondern aufgeklärt.


Sieht man ja auch so 100%ig dass es Silikon Boobs sind, genau. Frauen haben da halt ein Auge dafür.... Mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## forever (29. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Mimimi....
> 
> War ja auch gaaaanz schlimm der Post mit der Dame von UPS.


Du, mir ist egal welche Art Frau Du magst! Bei 95% scheint die Farbe "blond" in Kombination mit Toastbrot IQ der Dame sowie die Betonung auf weibliche Reize auszureichen, mimimiii ! Sorry, ich bekomme bei solchen "Damen" einfach Übelkeit....und die Sorte Pimp, aehm -Typ, die sich solche Freundinnen halten....i.d.R. 
So, und nun back2topic !


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. August 2019)

forever schrieb:


> Du, mir ist egal welche Art Frau Du magst! Bei 95% scheint die Farbe "blond" in Kombination mit Toastbrot IQ der Dame sowie die Betonung auf weibliche Reize auszureichen, mimimiii ! Sorry, ich bekomme bei solchen "Damen" einfach Übelkeit....und die Sorte Pimp, aehm -Typ, die sich solche Freundinnen halten....i.d.R.
> So, und nun back2topic !


Das hat mit Geschmack nicht viel zu tun, stehe eher auf brünett oder schwarz, also ist die Dame auf dem Bild nicht zwingend mein Beuteschema. Es gibt aber eben auch des öfteren Ausnahmen und es kommt eben nicht auf die Haarfarbe, Körbchengrösse oder sonstwas drauf an. Da gibt es wichtigere Dinge welche viel tragender sind als bestimmte äußerliche Merkmale. Trotzdem finde ich persönlich die "UPS Dame" welche keine ist, optisch ansprechend. Über den Rest kann ich mir kein Urteil bilden.

Gibt bestimmt genügend Frauen die bei Deinem und oder meinem Anblick Brechreiz bekommen, liegt immer im Auge der Betrachterin. 

BTT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (30. August 2019)

daddel321 schrieb:


> aufgedackelter Silikontitten-Barbiepuppe


Na, da ist aber jemand ganz besonders tolerant... 

Oh, es geht sogar noch besser.


forever schrieb:


> ich bekomme bei solchen "Damen" einfach Übelkeit....


----------



## Schibbl (30. August 2019)

daddel321 schrieb:


> ... aufgedackelter Silikontitten-Barbiepuppe ...





forever schrieb:


> ... "blond" in Kombination mit Toastbrot IQ ...


Dies sind die Vorurteile, welche Frauen aufgrund ihrer physischen Erscheinung täglich ausgesetzt sind. Dies ist der tief verwurzelte Sexismus unserer Gesellschaft in plakativer Form, welchen wir wirklich abstellen müssen. Dagegen kämpfe ich immer wieder an. Und bei sehr vielen Debatten fällt mir auf, dass die glühendsten Kämpfer gegen den Sexismus sich nicht für die freien Entfaltung der einzelnen Persönlichkeit in jedweder Form, sondern für das Verbot selbst gewählter Freizügigkeit einsetzen. Ich habe auch schon entsprechende Menschen - welche sich gegen Sexismus aussprachen - kennengelernt, die andere Geschlechter in vorgesetzten Positionen auch nur solange akzeptierten, wie diese das klassisch maskuline Bild eines Vorgesetzten ausfüllten. Äußerlich attraktive Frauen, welche das klassische feminine Erscheinungsbild weiterhin Leben möchten, haben es in Führungspositionen extrem schwer.


----------



## fone (30. August 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Und bei sehr vielen Debatten fällt mir auf, dass die glühendsten Kämpfer gegen den Sexismus sich nicht für die freien Entfaltung der einzelnen Persönlichkeit in jedweder Form, sondern für das Verbot selbst gewählter Freizügigkeit einsetzen.


Genau so ist es. 
Zieht sich durch viele Bereiche.


----------



## Jaerrit (30. August 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Ich bin echt versucht ihn mir einfach so auf Vorrat zu kaufen... Aber ich hoffe eigentlich auf eine ähnliche Aktion beim inbred oder Bootzipper


Dann bezahl in Dollar, spart nochmal ein paar Euro (je nach Bank)


----------



## platt_ziege (30. August 2019)

wie lange sind eigentlich noch ferien?


----------



## 4Helden (30. August 2019)

Wem bei solchen Damen Übel wird der kann eigentlich nur Schwul sein ;-)

ACHTUNG SCHERZ ;-)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. August 2019)

4Helden schrieb:


> Wem bei solchen Damen Übel wird der kann eigentlich nur Schwul sein ;-)
> 
> ACHTUNG SCHERZ ;-)


Mutig hier sowas zu posten!

Finde ich gut


----------



## Korner (30. August 2019)

Der Genderfred ist nebenan


----------



## Final_edition (30. August 2019)

Air Shock 12.5 in Frame Bicycle Rear Shocks 8.5 in Eye to Eye Measurement for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on Air Shock 12.5 in Frame Bicycle Rear Shocks 8.5 in Eye to Eye Measurement when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



					rover.ebay.com
				




Übersehe ich da irgendwo den Haken? 
B-ware ohne Sticker, ok. 

Unterscheidet sich der Evo stark vom factory, abgesehen vom kashima?


----------



## Steefan (30. August 2019)

"Evol"  (mit "L" am Ende = "Extra Volume" haben beide)

Vermeintlich größtes Problem, weshalb ich den nicht bestelle (obwohl ich ihn gern hätte):

*is not covered by manufacturer warranty *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (30. August 2019)

Der Unterschied zur Factory Variante ist, dass du nur die Lowspeed Druck bzw. Zugstufe einstellen kannst. 
Bei der Factory Version kann man Low- und Highspeed Druck- und Zugstufe verstellen.


----------



## Final_edition (30. August 2019)

Hast du zufällig Infos zum EvoL?
Man findet scheinbar nicht wirklich was, ist das Eventuell ein OEM Part?

EDIT: okay, besten Dank @ernmar


----------



## ernmar (30. August 2019)

Das wird ein OEM Part sein. Die Performance Varianten verkauft Fox nicht im Aftermarket. Daher wahrscheinlich auch das Thema mit der Garantie.  
Das EVOL ist nur eine Beschreibung für die Luftkammer. Das haben die Factory und die Performance Variante, siehe Beitrag von Steefan.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> I9 Torch Boost HR Nabe für 339,- bei Bike24


Echtes Schnäppchen, da kauf ich gleich zwei...


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Echtes Schnäppchen, da kauf ich gleich zwei...


Naja... wenn man bedenkt, dass sie vorher 400,- waren. Ich sehe die Torch vor CK und die kosten um einiges mehr. Schnäppchen muss ja nicht immer heißen, dass es billig ist.


----------



## michael66 (31. August 2019)

Final_edition schrieb:


> Air Shock 12.5 in Frame Bicycle Rear Shocks 8.5 in Eye to Eye Measurement for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deals on Air Shock 12.5 in Frame Bicycle Rear Shocks 8.5 in Eye to Eye Measurement when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.
> ...


Hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber mit Versandkosten und Zoll war es dann auch nicht so günstig. Die verkaufen auch viele andere Dämpfer wie den dpx2 Factory sehr günstig.


----------



## Flo7 (31. August 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Barbieri Anaconda bei PlanetX für nur 17,99 £. Sofern 1€ = 1£ noch gilt, für 17,99€. Selbst mit Versand noch günstiger als in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zahlt in us Dollar, dann wird es günstiger 

Bzgl dem On One Scandal Rahmen: Falls die verspätet liefern, könnte es bzgl Brexit- Steuer+ Zoll  eng werden...


----------



## forever (31. August 2019)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Dies sind die Vorurteile, welche Frauen aufgrund ihrer physischen Erscheinung täglich ausgesetzt sind. Dies ist der tief verwurzelte Sexismus unserer Gesellschaft in plakativer Form, welchen wir wirklich abstellen müssen. Dagegen kämpfe ich immer wieder an. Und bei sehr vielen Debatten fällt mir auf, dass die glühendsten Kämpfer gegen den Sexismus sich nicht für die freien Entfaltung der einzelnen Persönlichkeit in jedweder Form, sondern für das Verbot selbst gewählter Freizügigkeit einsetzen. Ich habe auch schon entsprechende Menschen - welche sich gegen Sexismus aussprachen - kennengelernt, die andere Geschlechter in vorgesetzten Positionen auch nur solange akzeptierten, wie diese das klassisch maskuline Bild eines Vorgesetzten ausfüllten. Äußerlich attraktive Frauen, welche das klassische feminine Erscheinungsbild weiterhin Leben möchten, haben es in Führungspositionen extrem schwer.


Ich habe im Leben, und das sind einige Dekaden, zwei Sorten vorallem kennengelernt, was mit Sicherheit nicht auf die Haarfarbe bezogen ist, sinngemäß, aber entweder das typische Dummchen, blond dazu, oder die Eiskalte Blonde, zumindest intelligent. Nunja, mir ist dies ja egal, ich kann diese Haarfarbe allerdings partout nicht ausstehen, dazu im Verbund noch mit hellblauen Augen. Mir mißfällt es eben total, schon immer, und auch die pure Arroganz, dieser Frauentypen, frei nach dem Motto "ich bin etwas Besseres als alle anderen" ist Übelkeit pur, dazu kommen anno 2019 ca. 90% aller Blondinen sind "aus der Dose", d.h. sind gefärbt, die Haare. Meine Schwester ist selbst blond, hell, mittel & dunkelblond, und ich mag es dennoch nicht. So ist es nunmal, aber ich muss sie auch optisch nicht mögen, das tut ihr Mann. 

Fakt ist allerdings auch, wenn es keine männl. Wesen geben würde, dann würde Frau mit Sicherheit nicht so gekleidet sein.
Ich habe nichts gegen Frauen, nur stört es mich, wenn manche übertrieben im Sommer auf der Straße gekleidet sind, dass man denkt, es sind Damen aus dem prof. Gewerbe - und ich möchte mir soetwas ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ansehen müssen, das ist Sehnervbeleidigung, aber nungut, soviel zu diesem Thema. Man kann sich auch normaler kleiden, nicht wie direkt gesagt das Modell "Bordsteinschwalbe", braucht kein Mensch, und wirkt einfach nur billigst. Normal, oder mit Stil ist eben dann schon etwas anderes. Meine Ex-Freundinnen liefen jedenfalls nicht umher, als kommen Sie gerade aus diesem Business. Ich mag keine Bitches.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. August 2019)

forever schrieb:


> Ich habe im Leben, und das sind einige Dekaden, zwei Sorten vorallem kennengelernt, was mit Sicherheit nicht auf die Haarfarbe bezogen ist, sinngemäß, aber entweder das typische Dummchen, blond dazu, oder die Eiskalte Blonde, zumindest intelligent. Nunja, mir ist dies ja egal, ich kann diese Haarfarbe allerdings partout nicht ausstehen, dazu im Verbund noch mit hellblauen Augen. Mir mißfällt es eben total, schon immer, und auch die pure Arroganz, dieser Frauentypen, frei nach dem Motto "ich bin etwas Besseres als alle anderen" ist Übelkeit pur, dazu kommen anno 2019 ca. 90% aller Blondinen sind "aus der Dose", d.h. sind gefärbt, die Haare. Meine Schwester ist selbst blond, hell, mittel & dunkelblond, und ich mag es dennoch nicht. So ist es nunmal, aber ich muss sie auch optisch nicht mögen, das tut ihr Mann.
> 
> Fakt ist allerdings auch, wenn es keine männl. Wesen geben würde, dann würde Frau mit Sicherheit nicht so gekleidet sein.
> Ich habe nichts gegen Frauen, nur stört es mich, wenn manche übertrieben im Sommer auf der Straße gekleidet sind, dass man denkt, es sind Damen aus dem prof. Gewerbe - und ich möchte mir soetwas ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ansehen müssen, das ist Sehnervbeleidigung, aber nungut, soviel zu diesem Thema. Man kann sich auch normaler kleiden, nicht wie direkt gesagt das Modell "Bordsteinschwalbe", braucht kein Mensch, und wirkt einfach nur billigst. Normal, oder mit Stil ist eben dann schon etwas anderes. Meine Ex-Freundinnen liefen jedenfalls nicht umher, als kommen Sie gerade aus diesem Business. Ich mag keine Bitches.




Das ist ja alles ziemlich interessant, aber ist das hier nicht das MTB Forum oder sind wir hier gerade auf der Couch eines Psychiaters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (31. August 2019)

Domian kommt doch wieder, bald ist die Chance sich wieder vor Publikum zu äußern!


----------



## bs99 (1. September 2019)

forever schrieb:


> Ich habe im Leben, und das sind einige Dekaden, zwei Sorten vorallem kennengelernt, was mit Sicherheit nicht auf die Haarfarbe bezogen ist, sinngemäß, aber entweder das typische Dummchen, blond dazu, oder die Eiskalte Blonde, zumindest intelligent. Nunja, mir ist dies ja egal, ich kann diese Haarfarbe allerdings partout nicht ausstehen, dazu im Verbund noch mit hellblauen Augen. Mir mißfällt es eben total, schon immer, und auch die pure Arroganz, dieser Frauentypen, frei nach dem Motto "ich bin etwas Besseres als alle anderen" ist Übelkeit pur, dazu kommen anno 2019 ca. 90% aller Blondinen sind "aus der Dose", d.h. sind gefärbt, die Haare. Meine Schwester ist selbst blond, hell, mittel & dunkelblond, und ich mag es dennoch nicht. So ist es nunmal, aber ich muss sie auch optisch nicht mögen, das tut ihr Mann.
> 
> Fakt ist allerdings auch, wenn es keine männl. Wesen geben würde, dann würde Frau mit Sicherheit nicht so gekleidet sein.
> Ich habe nichts gegen Frauen, nur stört es mich, wenn manche übertrieben im Sommer auf der Straße gekleidet sind, dass man denkt, es sind Damen aus dem prof. Gewerbe - und ich möchte mir soetwas ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ansehen müssen, das ist Sehnervbeleidigung, aber nungut, soviel zu diesem Thema. Man kann sich auch normaler kleiden, nicht wie direkt gesagt das Modell "Bordsteinschwalbe", braucht kein Mensch, und wirkt einfach nur billigst. Normal, oder mit Stil ist eben dann schon etwas anderes. Meine Ex-Freundinnen liefen jedenfalls nicht umher, als kommen Sie gerade aus diesem Business. Ich mag keine Bitches.


Satire oder bist du einfach nur ein armchair-incel?


----------



## kartoffelbrot (1. September 2019)

Conclusio: Blonde sind Schnäppchen?


----------



## Korner (1. September 2019)

forever schrieb:


> Ich habe im Leben, und das sind einige Dekaden, zwei Sorten vorallem kennengelernt, was mit Sicherheit nicht auf die Haarfarbe bezogen ist, sinngemäß, aber entweder das typische Dummchen, blond dazu, oder die Eiskalte Blonde, zumindest intelligent. Nunja, mir ist dies ja egal, ich kann diese Haarfarbe allerdings partout nicht ausstehen, dazu im Verbund noch mit hellblauen Augen. Mir mißfällt es eben total, schon immer, und auch die pure Arroganz, dieser Frauentypen, frei nach dem Motto "ich bin etwas Besseres als alle anderen" ist Übelkeit pur, dazu kommen anno 2019 ca. 90% aller Blondinen sind "aus der Dose", d.h. sind gefärbt, die Haare. Meine Schwester ist selbst blond, hell, mittel & dunkelblond, und ich mag es dennoch nicht. So ist es nunmal, aber ich muss sie auch optisch nicht mögen, das tut ihr Mann.
> 
> Fakt ist allerdings auch, wenn es keine männl. Wesen geben würde, dann würde Frau mit Sicherheit nicht so gekleidet sein.
> Ich habe nichts gegen Frauen, nur stört es mich, wenn manche übertrieben im Sommer auf der Straße gekleidet sind, dass man denkt, es sind Damen aus dem prof. Gewerbe - und ich möchte mir soetwas ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ansehen müssen, das ist Sehnervbeleidigung, aber nungut, soviel zu diesem Thema. Man kann sich auch normaler kleiden, nicht wie direkt gesagt das Modell "Bordsteinschwalbe", braucht kein Mensch, und wirkt einfach nur billigst. Normal, oder mit Stil ist eben dann schon etwas anderes. Meine Ex-Freundinnen liefen jedenfalls nicht umher, als kommen Sie gerade aus diesem Business. Ich mag keine Bitches.



Und ich denk mir nur so ... 

Die Planetare molekülfusion der Kaktusfragmente im blaugelben Vaginalbereich analfistfack Monstertruck heide heide !


----------



## osbow (1. September 2019)

Hoffentlich bringt Lidl bald wieder den Montageständer raus...


----------



## aibeekey (1. September 2019)

osbow schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bringt Lidl bald wieder den Montageständer raus...



Taugt der denn was? Kann da wer was dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (1. September 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Taugt der denn was? Kann da wer was dazu sagen?


das Forum ist voll davon, einfach die Suche benutzen!


----------



## kartoffelbrot (1. September 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> das Forum ist voll davon, einfach die Suche benutzen!



Der vong Aldi ist um Welten besserer.


----------



## f00f (1. September 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Taugt der denn was? Kann da wer was dazu sagen?



Ist der schon bei jemandem angekommen?
RCZ schrub was von sechs Wochen Lieferzeit und meiner ist jetzt nach drei Wochen immer noch nicht da.


----------



## osbow (1. September 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Der vong Aldi ist um Welten besserer.


Einfach etwas Griptape aus dem Baummarkt verkleben. Kostet nur 5 Euro.


----------



## osbow (1. September 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Taugt der denn was? Kann da wer was dazu sagen?


Der ist schon richtig gut. Aber irgendwie auch nicht. Würde deshalb 542,73 Euro mehr für den von Parktool ausgeben. Damit kann man auch das Tretlager mit 500nm anziehen ohne das sich das Rad bewegt. Wenn doch: Griptape.


----------



## Asko (1. September 2019)

Oder gleich 3x den vom Lidl kaufen und das Rad mehrfach klemmen-hält bombenfest


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Oder gleich 3x den vom Lidl kaufen und das Rad mehrfach klemmen-hält bombenfest


Funktioniert auch mit einer Hängematte, muss man wissen


----------



## Nd-60 (1. September 2019)

Wann sind die Ferien endlich vorbei?


----------



## elbstone (1. September 2019)

Bitte nicht schon wieder


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zw. dem Sattel von 2018 und dem Aktuellen? In der Beschreibung ist alles (auch die Fotos) identisch.


Habe den Sattel heute bekommen. Mir wurde via Mail gesagt, dass sich nur etwas am Sattelgestell geändert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (3. September 2019)

Kennt jemand Cycle store in GB? Oder hat dort schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
www.cyclestore.co.uk


----------



## hasardeur (3. September 2019)

akzeptieren Paypal, müssen also dort schon mal registriert sein. Außerdem sinkt so das Risiko bei Nichtlieferung.


----------



## imun (3. September 2019)

Hab da mal die Specialized USB Lampen bestellt und hat alles geklappt


----------



## MichiP (4. September 2019)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Cycle store in GB? Oder hat dort schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
> www.cyclestore.co.uk




2-3mal bestellt und immer alles takko gewesen......


----------



## MichiP (4. September 2019)

Moin,

Nordestcycles hat gestern etwas die Lager geräumt.

Folgendes ist noch da....

Kontakt über Facebook oder via Mail,Messenger


Vielleicht ist was passendes dabei...





NORDEST CYCLES – SALES – DEMO, PROTOTYPES AND NEW MATERIAL

we must get space in our warehouse and show room for new projects. We have several frames, forks and tires to sell. Some are used, some are new and we also have prototypes. Below we leave the list, status and price. Shipments depend on the order. Please contact us to place your order.


Marzocchi Z1 BOMBER 29er 29/27.5+ Inch Fork - 160mm - 51mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - black – USED – 400,00€

TIRES:

6x WTB Horizonte 650b x 47c Road TCS – NEW – 20,00€



WTB Ranger 27.5" x 2.8 TCS Light/Fast Rolling – NEW – 20,00€


----------



## µ_d (5. September 2019)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Cycle store in GB? Oder hat dort schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
> www.cyclestore.co.uk



Habe da mindestens einen Helm her. Glaube auch schon andere sachen bestellt. Bisher immer problemlos und schnell.

EDIT: Schnell nachgeschaut. Habe da auch noch Fabric kram bestellt. Sättel und Flasche.


----------



## sworks2013 (5. September 2019)

Danke, dann versuch ich mal mein Glück


----------



## EarlyUp (5. September 2019)

MichiP schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Vielleicht was für einen Spontankauf
> 
> ...



Und wenn der Käufer aus D kommt hat der Rahmen auch einen kurzen Weg.  Mehr sag ich dazu nicht...


----------



## Melrica1 (5. September 2019)

Was ist von dem On-One Scandal im Schnäppchenthread zu halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2019)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> Was ist von dem On-One Scandal im Schnäppchenthread zu halten?


Das hat ja bisher noch niemand in echt gesehen, oder gar gefahren. Die Daten klingen für mich vielversprechend.


----------



## Melrica1 (6. September 2019)

Finde irgendwie zu wenig Daten das ich es auch nur irgendwie bewerten kann, hast du irgendwo ein Gewicht gesehen?
ganz unrelevant is es ja doch nicht!


----------



## Aldar (6. September 2019)

der Rahmen kommt ganz neu raus, die SX hat wahrscheinlich auch noch kaum jemand live gesehen und die RS Gold würde sich in diesem Forum keiner im Aftermarket kaufen außer fürs Budgetbike und genau das ist das Scandal in dem Fall , ein Budgetbike was die Ausstattung betrifft. Trotzdem findest du für 900 Pfund inklusive versand und Bremshebelwechsel von Britisch auf Euro kein viel besseres Trailbike.


----------



## Melrica1 (6. September 2019)

Danke für die Bewertung! 
Hab mich bis dato noch zu wenig mit Trail Hardtails beschäftig, mein Fokus lag eher auf CC/Trail-Fullys, aber da ich aktuell mit meinem BH LYnx Race nur Schei** habe, wollte ich was "einfaches" als immer Verfügbar Rad haben.


----------



## blubboo (6. September 2019)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> Danke für die Bewertung!
> Hab mich bis dato noch zu wenig mit Trail Hardtails beschäftig, mein Fokus lag eher auf CC/Trail-Fullys, aber da ich aktuell mit meinem BH LYnx Race nur Schei** habe, wollte ich was "einfaches" als immer Verfügbar Rad haben.


Dann am besten Starr und SSP  

Ich bin tatsächlich am überlegen mein Dartmoor Primal+ zu verkaufen und ein Scandal aufzubauen.
Falls du dich über Trail HT´s schlau machen möchtest:





						Enduro-Freeride-Hardtail Tech Thread
					

Da man in der Galerie (Zeigt her eure Freeridehardtails), zu lange scrollen muss um sich die Bilder anzuschauen, solls hier jetzt um Technik&Teile gehen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## toastet (6. September 2019)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> Danke für die Bewertung!
> Hab mich bis dato noch zu wenig mit Trail Hardtails beschäftig, mein Fokus lag eher auf CC/Trail-Fullys, aber da ich aktuell mit meinem BH LYnx Race nur Schei** habe, wollte ich was "einfaches" als immer Verfügbar Rad haben.



Radon Cragger, etwas teurer, aber auch top ausgestattet. Aktuell um 300 reduziert auf 1699,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melrica1 (6. September 2019)

Danke für den Tipp, is aber trotzdem der doppelte Preis, da kann ich um ~ 600 Komponenten tauschen und bin immer noch gut dran,
vorrausgesetzt der Rahmen taugt was.

Wobei allein die Sattelstütze schon knapp die hälfte ausmacht, also zum überlegen wärs schon!


----------



## toastet (6. September 2019)

600 zahlst Du doch schon für die Pike


----------



## hasardeur (6. September 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> 600 zahlst Du doch schon für die Pike



Nur wenn Du den Schnäppchenthread nicht abonniert hast.


----------



## bobons (7. September 2019)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Nur mal so für die Pfund Sterling begeisterten, a là 1€=£:
> Das Pfund steht zur Zeit bei 0,91 Cent.



Hey Dude! 
Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus: https://www.finanzen.net/devisen/pfundkurs


----------



## DeltaEpsilonVII (8. September 2019)

Ist kein richtiges Schnäppchen, aber ebenfalls günstig.
Bei Lidl gibt es ab Montag Sportbrillen mit Etui, Tauschgläsern, Säckchen und Brillenband/ Riemen. In der Vergangenheit gab es die zwar schonmal so ähnlich, aber etwas teurer. https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-sportbrille/p306637
Hatte sie online bestellt zusammen mit ein paar Shorts und bin echt erstaunt, erst recht im Hinblick des niedrigen Preises.
Haben CE Zeichen/ UV 400 etc.

Die Shorts waren diese https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-funktionsshorts/p298037
Material ist zwar dünn und leicht, aber sehr elastisch und zugfest, und Wasser und Schmutz perlen wirklich gut ab. Die Reißverschlüsse machen auch einen guten Eindruck. Lediglich das Material der Innentaschen dürfte robuster sein. Zu dem Preis würde ich sie aber dennoch empfehlen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. September 2019)

Hat jemand schon seinen Voodoo Dambala 29/+27,5 Rahmen bekommen von RCZ?


----------



## Korner (8. September 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab wohl im falschen Thread geschrieben...war keine Absicht, aber scheint ja ein halber Weltuntergang zu sein...



Es gibt nun Regeln und Richtlinien


----------



## Korner (8. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> is kein weltuntergang. aber wenn keiner was sagt, dann haben wir zwei seiten diakussion um rcz, lieferzeiten, vorbauten von canyon und lidl-montageständer in dem thread, was (gelinde gesagt) der übersichtlichkeit abträglich ist.
> 
> und den montageständer hab ich schon. der is so lala, geht schon, für die kohle ganz okay.


----------



## null-2wo (8. September 2019)

sorry  wollte ihn eigentlich hier zitieren.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (8. September 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon seinen Voodoo Dambala 29/+27,5 Rahmen bekommen von RCZ?


Leider nein. Warte auch. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Geometrie sehr dem Specialized Chisel/Epic ähnelt, wenn man eine 100er Gabel einbaut. Sitz-, Lenkwinkel, Oberrohrlänge, Tretlagerhöhe sind dann quasi identisch. Nur Die Kettenstreben (evtl. Variabel?) sind etwas länger und das Sitzrohr kürzer. Und Das Steuerrohr 5 mm länger. Könnte man auch einen schönen Racer draus aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (8. September 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Leider nein. Warte auch. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Geometrie sehr dem Specialized Chisel/Epic ähnelt, wenn man eine 100er Gabel einbaut. Sitz-, Lenkwinkel, Oberrohrlänge, Tretlagerhöhe sind dann quasi identisch. Nur Die Kettenstreben (evtl. Variabel?) sind etwas länger und das Sitzrohr kürzer. Und Das Steuerrohr 5 mm länger. Könnte man auch einen schönen Racer draus aufbauen.


Mit welchen Werten hast du gerechnet? 470?


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> is kein weltuntergang. aber wenn keiner was sagt, dann haben wir zwei seiten diakussion um rcz, lieferzeiten, vorbauten von canyon und lidl-montageständer in dem thread, was (gelinde gesagt) der übersichtlichkeit abträglich ist.
> 
> und den montageständer hab ich schon. der is so lala, geht schon, für die kohle ganz okay.


Aber auch den Hinweis kann man hier her zitieren so wie ich es eben gemacht habe. Dann bekommt derjenige die Nachricht und der Thread bleibt sauber.


----------



## BigJohn (8. September 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> sorry  wollte ihn eigentlich hier zitieren.





niconj schrieb:


> Aber auch den Hinweis kann man hier her zitieren so wie ich es eben gemacht habe. Dann bekommt derjenige die Nachricht und der Thread bleibt sauber.


Zu aller erst sollte man lesen und dann die erforderlichen Hinweise verteilen


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (8. September 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> Mit welchen Werten hast du gerechnet? 470?


Was meinst du? Größe 17 und M. Gabeleinbauhöhen 526 und 506 glaube ich. Hab das hier verglichen:
https://bikegeo.muha.cc/
Der Aufbau eines Voodoo „the epic chisel“ würde mich schon reizen. Eine stattgabel mit einbauhöhe 480-500 mm sollte auch funktionieren. Wobei ich irgendwas zwischen 485-495 bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Flo7 (8. September 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon seinen Voodoo Dambala 29/+27,5 Rahmen bekommen von RCZ?



Lieferzeit war angegeben mit acht Wochen, aktuell sind wir in Woche 5


----------



## isartrails (10. September 2019)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Cycle store in GB?


Mehrfach Specialized-Kleinteile dort bestellt (Helm-Ersatzpads, Schuhe, ...), die in D komischerweise kein Händler im Sortiment hat bzw. nicht gewillt ist, zu ordern. Und wenn doch, dann deutlich teurer als in GB.


----------



## rakoth (10. September 2019)

Der newmen lrs bei rcz ist vermutlich kein Boost wenn nix dabei steht....?


----------



## Flo7 (10. September 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Der newmen lrs bei rcz ist vermutlich kein Boost wenn nix dabei steht....?



Nehme ich auch an, leider zu spät gecheckt-> Immer dieser Druck bei RCZ 

WObei passt dann ganz gut für den Dambala Rahmen, der whs mit 12x142mm kommt aber Boost adapter hab ich auch noch daheim liegen...


----------



## Splash (11. September 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Der newmen lrs bei rcz ist vermutlich kein Boost wenn nix dabei steht....?



Interessanterweise gar keine Informationen dabei gewesen ... der müsste aber adaptierbar sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (11. September 2019)

Splash schrieb:


> Interessanterweise gar keine Informationen dabei gewesen ... der müsste aber adaptierbar sein?




Ich habe angefragt bei RCZ:



> Dear sir
> thank you for your mail
> we do not have this information
> best regards
> XXX RCZ



Mit BoostAdapter sollte er auch Boost fahrbar sein, allerdings eh schon ausverkauft...


----------



## TitusLE (11. September 2019)

Splash schrieb:


> der müsste aber adaptierbar sein?


Soweit mir bekannt, ist boost vs non boost nicht so ohne Weiteres adaptierbar. Es ist ja nicht mit anderen Endkappen getan. Die Position der Bremse ist ja auch anders. Ich persönlich halte das für Gefrickel. Zumal ich doch keine non-boost-Teile in einen boost Rahmen oder Gabel einbaue. Damit sind die Vorteile - und seien sie noch so klein - hinfällig.


----------



## Flo7 (11. September 2019)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, ist boost vs non boost nicht so ohne Weiteres adaptierbar. Es ist ja nicht mit anderen Endkappen getan. Die Position der Bremse ist ja auch anders. Ich persönlich halte das für Gefrickel. Zumal ich doch keine non-boost-Teile in einen boost Rahmen oder Gabel einbaue. Damit sind die Vorteile - und seien sie noch so klein - hinfällig.




Funktioniert aber ohne Probleme! 

Sieht dann übrigens so aus:


----------



## TitusLE (11. September 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Funktioniert aber ohne Probleme!


Ja, ok, ich habe mich da doof ausgedrückt. Ich weiß, dass es die Teile gibt. Ich halte es trotzdem für Frickelei und eine Notlösung.
Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, die natürlich keinerlei Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit hat.


----------



## powstria (11. September 2019)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, die natürlich keinerlei Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit hat.



diesen Satz liest man zu selten in diesem Forum


----------



## Teuflor (11. September 2019)

@NEWMEN-Team könnt ihr dazu was sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (11. September 2019)

powstria schrieb:


> diesen Satz liest man zu selten in diesem Forum


Das habe ich auch nur um des lieben Frieden willen so daher gesagt. Im Hintergrund arbeite ich mit der Forumsleitung daran, dass das, was ich schreibe, hier allgemein als Gesetz anerkannt wird.


----------



## Korner (11. September 2019)

Sinalco3 schrieb:


> Jam2 9.7 Plus mit kranker Ausstattung. Nahezu komplett XT, Fox Fahrwerk und Di2 Schaltung. 3333€
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bitte solche Schnäppchen ins EMTB Forum


----------



## Sinalco3 (11. September 2019)

Sorry, bin noch nicht lange dabei. Nehme es raus.


----------



## Korner (11. September 2019)

Sinalco3 schrieb:


> Sorry, bin noch nicht lange dabei. Nehme es raus.



Hoff ich doch  
@Sinalco3 du musst den Post nicht enfernen


----------



## Sinalco3 (11. September 2019)

Schon passiert. Sorry nochmal an der Stelle.


----------



## Korner (11. September 2019)

Sinalco3 schrieb:


> Schon passiert. Sorry nochmal an der Stelle.



Nicht immer alles ernst nehmen


----------



## platt_ziege (12. September 2019)

Sinalco3 schrieb:


> Sorry, bin noch nicht lange dabei. Nehme es raus.


und bitte vor dem abmelden aus diesem forum, noch eine halbe stunde in einer ecke deiner wahl schämen!


----------



## kartoffelbrot (12. September 2019)

Sinalco3 schrieb:


> Sorry, bin noch nicht lange dabei. Nehme es raus.


Du musst dich hier weiß Gott keinen Richtungen unterwerfen, nur weil E-Hasser am lautesten schreien.


----------



## Sinalco3 (12. September 2019)

Alles gut, hab’s mit Humor genommen.


----------



## xxxT (12. September 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Du musst dich hier weiß Gott keinen Richtungen unterwerfen, nur weil E-Hasser am lautesten schreien.


Ach ohne E wäre auch langweilig, ob das nun unbedingt ans Ratt muss,ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (12. September 2019)

xxxT schrieb:


> Ach ohne E wäre auch langweilig, ob das nun unbedingt ans Ratt muss,ist ne andere Frage.


mit richtiger ein/anweisung würde es den meisten ganz gut tun...


----------



## Korner (12. September 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Du musst dich hier weiß Gott keinen Richtungen unterwerfen, nur weil E-Hasser am lautesten schreien.



E-Hasser ? wie kommst du jetzt auf sowas ?  
kann das sein das du ein wenig zu viel E genascht hast ?


----------



## platt_ziege (12. September 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> E-Hasser?kann das sein das du ein wenig zu viel E genascht hast?


bei hass zu wenig


----------



## Flo7 (13. September 2019)

trialsin schrieb:


> funktioniert nicht.....



Einfach zu spät dran


----------



## Flo7 (14. September 2019)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> 480€ sind ja auch schon ein super Preis. Der Discountcode hat auch nur bei den einzelnen Rädern geklappt, also man musste Hinter- und Vorderrad einzeln in den Warenkorb legen. Dieses Angebot gibt es allerdings nicht mehr.



Sorry das stimmt nicht! Gabs nur als Wheelset v + h!


----------



## bs99 (15. September 2019)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist eine recht kultige italienische Marke, haben auch (und da kommen sie ursprünglich her, von einem Racer in den 50ern gegründet) tolle Rennräder.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2019)

die gewichtsangabe in dem angebot passt hinten und vorne nicht!


----------



## luftschaukel (15. September 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Ist eine recht kultige italienische Marke, haben auch (und da kommen sie ursprünglich her, von einem Racer in den 50ern gegründet) tolle Rennräder.



Schaut aus wie schon mal gegen den Baum gefahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie schon mal gegen den Baum gefahren.


wenn man gegen einen baum fährt, wird oft das unterrohr abgeknickt.
bei diesem bike zieht es einfach die falte im oberrohr raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (15. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn man gegen einen baum fährt, wird oft das unterrohr abgeknickt.
> bei diesem bike zieht es einfach die falte im oberrohr raus.


Also ein Baum for free sozusagen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. September 2019)

Stemminator schrieb:


> MDE-Bikes (✋-Made in Italy) haben den Carve Rahmen um 600€ reduziert.
> 
> Link: https://www.mdebikes.com/product-category/on-sale/frames-on-sale/
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 911469


Setz mir doch nicht solche Flausen in n Kopp
Vielen Dank


----------



## ilfer (18. September 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Setz mir doch nicht solche Flausen in n Kopp
> Vielen Dank


Also ich finde an dem Preis und den Rahmen jetzt nix tolles. Wenn das mit Dämpfer wäre, okay... aber so?


----------



## bobons (18. September 2019)

Was bekommt man anderweitig sonst noch so für das Geld?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. September 2019)

Z.b. ein Bird Aeris 145, gleiche Federwegsklasse https://www.bird.bike/product/aeris-145-frameset/#configuration


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Also ich finde an dem Preis und den Rahmen jetzt nix tolles. Wenn das mit Dämpfer wäre, okay... aber so?



Dann zeig doch mal Alternativen zu einem ähnlichen Preis.

Voraussetzung:

Geschweißt in Europe

Gegen geringen Aufpreis Custom - Geo möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (18. September 2019)

Der Rahmen wird halt von einer kleinen Schmiede in Italien gefertigt und ist entsprechend hochwertig verarbeitet. Du hast die wahl zwischen 29" oder der 27,5" Variante, du kannst dir für Null Euro Aufpreis eine Wunschfarbe aussuchen und für 150€ Aufpreis sogar die Geo nach Wunsch anpassen lassen und nun spart man 600€ gegenüber dem regulären Preis.

Das finde ich schon Recht " besonders", das Optische ist da wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## ilfer (18. September 2019)

OKAY ;-)


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (18. September 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> RCZ hat wieder den IBIS 941 Carbon Laufradsatz im Angebot. Gutscheincode: RCZEEL
> Meine sind gestern angekommen und machen einen sehr guten Eindruck:
> 
> 
> ...



Haben die hinten eine dt swiss Nabe?


----------



## damonsta (18. September 2019)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird halt von einer kleinen Schmiede in Italien gefertigt und ist entsprechend hochwertig verarbeitet. Du hast die wahl zwischen 29" oder der 27,5" Variante, du kannst dir für Null Euro Aufpreis eine Wunschfarbe aussuchen und für 150€ Aufpreis sogar die Geo nach Wunsch anpassen lassen und nun spart man 600€ gegenüber dem regulären Preis.
> 
> Das finde ich schon Recht " besonders", das Optische ist da wie immer Geschmackssache.



Ist der Rahmen jetzt in Italien gefertigt ODER hochwertig verarbeitet?


----------



## ma1208 (18. September 2019)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen jetzt in Italien gefertigt ODER hochwertig verarbeitet?


Vielleicht ist er ja in Italien gefertigt, aber nicht von Italienern?   
Nein, Quatsch, die Italiener machen schon echt viele gute Sachen. Außer stabile Regierungen, das können sie leider wirklich nicht.


----------



## duc-mo (18. September 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Haben die hinten eine dt swiss Nabe?



Meine ja!


----------



## mike79 (18. September 2019)

Was kosten die denn jetzt? 
Abgewogen? 
Innenbreite? 

Fragen über Fragen... 

Danke


----------



## duc-mo (18. September 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Was kosten die denn jetzt?
> Abgewogen?
> Innenbreite?
> 
> ...


550€
1780g gewogen 
35mm


----------



## ilfer (18. September 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> 550€
> 1780g gewogen
> 35mm


35 mm Innenbreite? Echt??


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> 35 mm Innenbreite? Echt??



Ja - echt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (18. September 2019)

Batman schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt Isser ausverkauft



Bei mir sind noch welche verfügbar laut der Homepage


----------



## Flo7 (18. September 2019)

Batman schrieb:


> Schnall ichs nicht oder muss man dazu in Frankreich oder Monaco wohnen?



Nein, musst nur oben links auf dein Land umstellen! Aja der Lenker ist schon lange ausverkauft


----------



## Flo7 (18. September 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Bei mir sind noch welche verfügbar laut der Homepage



Die „Interessanten“ sind schon lange weg!


----------



## Korner (18. September 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die „Interessanten“ sind schon lange weg!



 du hast recht, ich war im Kopf noch beim LRS


----------



## Flo7 (18. September 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> 550€
> 1780g gewogen
> 35mm



Leider kein boost sonst wären die schon Lange weg...


----------



## Korner (18. September 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Leider kein boost sonst wären die schon Lange weg...


Jupp und ich 550 Geld ärmer


----------



## ilfer (18. September 2019)

Wird vermutlich schwierig in einen 142er Hinterbau zu dem Radsatz passende 2,6er Reifen rein zu bekommen :-/


----------



## ma1208 (18. September 2019)

Auf einer 30er Felge passt es bei mir beim 2014 RM Altitude wunderbar. Auf den 35 passen doch aber auch ganz wunderbar die Maxxis WTs in 2.4 oder 2.5.


----------



## Aldar (18. September 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Versand mit dem Code *RCZSPF*


Wenn der Code nicht Funktioniert ist es dann Ausverkauft, die Aktion vorbei oder muss man dafür eingeloggt sein ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2019)

was steht denn beim artikel? noch vorrätig, oder etwa schon ausverkauft?


----------



## Aldar (18. September 2019)

Steht Gutscheincode ist ungültig


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2019)

ist der artikel noch verfügbar?
was befindet sich alles im warenkorb?


----------



## Aldar (18. September 2019)

es ist nur ein syntace vorbau drin und offenbar noch verfügbar


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2019)

ist der vorbau auch im newsletter aufgeführt?


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich schwierig in einen 142er Hinterbau zu dem Radsatz passende 2,6er Reifen rein zu bekommen :-/



Mann muss ja nicht unbedingt 2,6er Reifen fahren.

Maxxis 2,4 oder 2,5 gehen auch, oder Conti 2,4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (18. September 2019)

Das wirds sein , dachte der Code gilt für alle Syntace produkte auf der Seite.


----------



## duc-mo (19. September 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Leider kein boost sonst wären die schon Lange weg...



Für mich war genau das der Vorteil... 



ilfer schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich schwierig in einen 142er Hinterbau zu dem Radsatz passende 2,6er Reifen rein zu bekommen :-/



Ich werde mittelfristig einen 2.4 oder 2.5er WT nutzen. Aktuell habe ich mal nen normalen 2.3er Shorty und HR2 zum Testen aufgezogen.
Die bauen nur 1-2mm breiter als auf der bisherigen Felge mit 25mm Maul. 

Das Aufziehen ohne Schlauch ging übrigens super easy und die Reifen sitzen sehr satt. Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## xlacherx (20. September 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich schwierig in einen 142er Hinterbau zu dem Radsatz passende 2,6er Reifen rein zu bekommen :-/


War bei meinem Cotic BFe kein Problem. Selbst die Fetten Contis gingen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2019)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Heute 20% auf ausgewählte Syntaceprodukte bei RCZ.
> Anhang anzeigen 913406
> 
> Leider funktioniert der Coupon-Code (*RCZSPF) *nicht. Jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen?
> ...


von wann ist der newsletter?


----------



## JDEM (23. September 2019)

Ist von gestern - wahrscheinlich will er mehrere Teile auf einmal bestellen und der Gutscheincode funktioniert deswegen nicht.


----------



## Aldar (23. September 2019)

ich habs mit einem Teil probiert , ein Vorbau aus dem Newsletter , ging auch nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> ich habs mit einem Teil probiert , ein Vorbau aus dem Newsletter , ging auch nicht


vorher eingeloggt?


----------



## Aldar (23. September 2019)

Dieses Neuland macht mich Wahnsinnig


----------



## arghlol (23. September 2019)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Heute (als Newsletterempfangen, abgesendet 22.9.) 20% auf ausgewählte Syntaceprodukte bei RCZ.
> Anhang anzeigen 913406
> 
> Leider funktioniert der Coupon-Code (*RCZSPF) *nicht. Jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen?
> ...



Ging bei mir gestern auch nicht, egal ob eingeloggt oder nicht.
Eben konnte ich zwei Sachen mit dem Code bestellen.


----------



## rapidrabbit (23. September 2019)

Hat bei mir gestern nicht funktioniert und heute auch nicht. Ob eingeloggt oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (23. September 2019)

Hmm, ich hatte die beiden Sachen gestern in den Warenkorb gepackt. Mich dann vorhin wieder angemeldet, da waren die Sachen noch im Warenkorb. Mit dem Unterschied, dass der Code jetzt funktionierte


----------



## md82 (23. September 2019)

Wie lange braucht RCZ denn so in der Regel zum versenden?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2019)

kommt auf die angegebene lieferzeit an.


----------



## md82 (23. September 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> kommt auf die angegebene lieferzeit an.


Es steht einfach nur dabei "auf Lager". Ansonsten keine Lieferzeit angegeben...hmmm


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2019)

18.09. bestellt, heute versendet.


----------



## andreas7777 (23. September 2019)

falsche Rubrik...


----------



## toastet (23. September 2019)

Bei Lagerware immer in 2-3 Tagen hier gehabt, aber auch schon lang dort nicht mehr bestellt.


----------



## windclimber (24. September 2019)

Hat hier noch jemand das "Problem" dass keine Newsletter von RCZ kommen. Ich habe mich vor über 4 Wochen auf der deutschen und vor ca. 2 Wochen dann nochmals auf der französischen Seite angemeldet und auch jedes mal sofort die Bestätigungsemail bekommen. Newsletter aber bisher noch keinen Einzigen, auch nicht im SPAM...


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2019)

2x1 + 2x3 stk. täglich reichen mir eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (24. September 2019)

windclimber schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand das "Problem" dass keine Newsletter von RCZ kommen. Ich habe mich vor über 4 Wochen auf der deutschen und vor ca. 2 Wochen dann nochmals auf der französischen Seite angemeldet und auch jedes mal sofort die Bestätigungsemail bekommen. Newsletter aber bisher noch keinen Einzigen, auch nicht im SPAM...



Einfach ne Nachricht an den Support, welchen oder welche Sprachen du haben willst. Die schalten das dann frei.


----------



## Korner (24. September 2019)

AK47 schrieb:


> Schnäppchen ;-)





ufp schrieb:


> Dann ist es keine Trickstuff .
> 
> Andererseits:
> 
> ...



Das gehört hier rein !


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. September 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Das gehört hier rein !


Nicht mal das. Irgendwann ist das nicht mehr witzig.


----------



## Korner (25. September 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Nicht mal das. Irgendwann ist das nicht mehr witzig.



Die Leute raffens einfach nicht


----------



## TitusLE (25. September 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Die Leute raffens einfach nicht


Bin ich nicht mal sicher.
Was ist schlimmer? Dummheit oder Ignoranz?


----------



## fone (25. September 2019)

Fragt die Grünen und FFF, vielleicht können die ein entsprechendes Verbot erlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (25. September 2019)

shaihulud schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: „***The offer is about the FRAME + the Rear Shock FOX Factory Float DPX2“*
> Es handelt sich also um das Rahmenkit und kein Komplettrad.



1. gehört das wieder in den Laberthread und 2. steht auch nirgends das es ein komplett Rad ist bzw sollte klar sein, dass das nur der Rahmen inkl Dämpfer ist!


----------



## freetourer (25. September 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 1. gehört das wieder in den Laberthread und 2. steht auch nirgends das es ein komplett Rad ist bzw sollte klar sein, dass das nur der Rahmen inkl Dämpfer ist!



Gebe ich Dir recht.

Und ist doch völlig latte, ob da jemand Deinen Post nicht versteht, oder?

Wer auf der RCZ - Seite nicht versteht was er dort kauft dem ist halt auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## shaihulud (25. September 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 1. gehört das wieder in den Laberthread und 2. steht auch nirgends das es ein komplett Rad sein soll bzw sollte klar sein, dass das nur der Rahmen inkl Dämpfer ist!



Sehe ich in dem Fall anders, denn Dein Post ist nicht eindeutig und ich habe darauf hingewiesen. Erhöht meiner Meinung nach die Qualität im Schnäppchen-Thread und sorgt für weniger Verwirrung.

Und für die ganz Regel-Verliebten:

NUR Links posten und zusätzlich *angeben, was dort angeboten wird! Also Bezeichnung* und den Schnäppchenpreis!


----------



## jammerlappen (25. September 2019)

__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.de
				




incl Versand 294,-€ mit RCZRBS


----------



## sp00n82 (25. September 2019)

shaihulud schrieb:


> Sehe ich in dem Fall anders, denn Dein Post ist nicht eindeutig und ich habe darauf hingewiesen. Erhöht meiner Meinung nach die Qualität im Schnäppchen-Thread und sorgt für weniger Verwirrung.
> 
> Und für die ganz Regel-Verliebten:
> 
> NUR Links posten und zusätzlich *angeben, was dort angeboten wird! Also Bezeichnung* und den Schnäppchenpreis!


Sehe ich genau so. Wichtige Informationen zu einem Angebot gehören in den entsprechendem Thread und nicht irgendwo vergraben im Diskussionsthread, wo im Zweifel eh keiner nachschaut.


----------



## fone (25. September 2019)

Ihr werdet es doch wohl schaffen, das Angebot vor dem Bezahlen durchzulesen.


----------



## Flo7 (25. September 2019)

shaihulud schrieb:


> Sehe ich in dem Fall anders, denn Dein Post ist nicht eindeutig und ich habe darauf hingewiesen. Erhöht meiner Meinung nach die Qualität im Schnäppchen-Thread und sorgt für weniger Verwirrung.
> 
> Und für die ganz Regel-Verliebten:
> 
> NUR Links posten und zusätzlich *angeben, was dort angeboten wird! Also Bezeichnung* und den Schnäppchenpreis!



Was daran nicht eindeutig war versteh ich zwar nicht aber ok-> Habe es geändert


----------



## Skydive93 (25. September 2019)

shaihulud schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: „***The offer is about the FRAME + the Rear Shock FOX Factory Float DPX2“*
> Es handelt sich also um das Rahmenkit und kein Komplettrad.



bin ja echt am überlegen. Gibts da irgendwelche einwände gegen den Rahnen? Hinterbau sollte ja ziemlich gut gehen


----------



## fone (25. September 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was daran nicht eindeutig war versteh ich zwar nicht aber ok-> Habe es geändert


Es stand ja nur ungefähr 4 mal "frame" und 3 mal "cadre" im Text. Du erwartest deutlich zu viel.


----------



## robzo (26. September 2019)

keroson schrieb:


> Für den Winter ein schnelle Carbonhardtail mit XT für 1500€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob das wirklich so der Bringer ist? 12 Kg trotz Carbon und noch 2x Schaltung?
Das Rose Count Solo 3 oder für 2x Liebhaber CS4 wiegt in Alu 500g weniger, hat eine bessere Gabel und kostet noch weniger als dieses reduzierte Giant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. September 2019)

der Preis haut mich bei der Ausstattung auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker

zum Vergleich









						Trek Procaliber 9.6 2019 Matte Trek Black
					

Rahmenset Rahmen OCLV Mountain Carbon, IsoSpeed, konisches E2-Steuerrohr, interne Schaltzugführung,…




					bike-alm.de
				




und mit Reba RL






						Trek Procaliber Carbon Hardtail kaufen | TREK Bikes Shop
					

Trek Procaliber - Hardtail MTB für ambitionierte Fahrer jetzt kaufen | 0% Finanzierung ✔ | Vormontierte Lieferung ✔ | Versandkostenfrei ✔




					www.liquid-life.de


----------



## Orangestyle (27. September 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2019)

Orangestyle schrieb:


> Geht bei mir leider nicht.


newsletter mittwoch
ende donnerstag
heute freitag


----------



## bs99 (27. September 2019)

sven147 schrieb:


> FOX Transfer-Factory-30.9mm-100mm für 160 € als Warehouse Deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine kam ohne Remote


----------



## ma1208 (27. September 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> RCZ hat wieder die MT5 im Angebot. Mit dem Code *RCZXMA* gibt's die beiden einzelnen Bremsen  (vorn und hinten) für ~103€ inkl. Versand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre nett, wenn RCZ mal die MT5 vom letzten Monat ausliefern würde.


----------



## Flo7 (28. September 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Meine kam ohne Remote



Die Fox kommt immer ohne Remote außer er ist extra angeführt!


----------



## Flo7 (28. September 2019)

Rockshox Reba RL100 Q15 T Boost Black 27.5"
					






					www.on-one.co.uk
				




Weiß jemand ob man die auf 120mm umbauen kann?


----------



## alles-fahrer (28. September 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn RCZ mal die MT5 vom letzten Monat ausliefern würde.


Ja, auf die warte ich selber auch noch. Aber das ist ja bekannt. Scheint für die irgendwie günstiger zu sein, und damit profitieren wir dann von den extrem niedrigen Preisen.


----------



## Nd-60 (28. September 2019)

Wer bei RCZ bestellt, darf es nicht eilig haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (28. September 2019)

Stimmt, ich warte noch immer auf den Voodoo Rahmen, Fox 34 Factory, Mt5 und Newman LRS... 

Der Syntace Carbonlenker und 39,9€ ist gestern originalverpackt eingetroffen


----------



## Joehigashi80 (28. September 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> RCZ hat wieder die MT5 im Angebot. Mit dem Code *RCZXMA* gibt's die beiden einzelnen Bremsen  (vorn und hinten) für ~103€ inkl. Versand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie jetzt? Die einzelnen Bremsen oder als Set? "Mit dem Code *RCZXMA* gibt's die beiden *einzelnen* Bremsen  (*vorn und hinten*) für ~103€ inkl. Versand"
Einzeln 103€ ist nicht günstig, als Set schon. Hab mir das Set (VR+HR) vor paar Wochen für 149€ bei Hibike gekauft, hatte keine Lust ewig darauf zu warten (RCZ) deshalb 50€ mehr bezahlt.


----------



## Flo7 (28. September 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Die einzelnen Bremsen oder als Set? "Mit dem Code *RCZXMA* gibt's die beiden *einzelnen* Bremsen  (*vorn und hinten*) für ~103€ inkl. Versand"
> Einzeln 103€ ist nicht günstig, als Set schon. Hab mir das Set (VR+HR) vor paar Wochen für 149€ bei Hibike gekauft, hatte keine Lust ewig darauf zu warten (RCZ) deshalb 50€ mehr bezahlt.



Da es die bremsen nur einzeln zu kaufen gibt bei RCZ, muss man beide in den warenkorb legen und dnan kosten sie zusammen 103€


----------



## toastet (28. September 2019)

2 kann man nicht in den warenkorb legen, ergo 113 euro bei 2 bestellungen da doppelt versand. preis immer noch gut, aber halt lange wartezeit.


----------



## BigJohn (28. September 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> 2 kann man nicht in den warenkorb legen, ergo 113 euro bei 2 bestellungen da doppelt versand. preis immer noch gut, aber halt lange wartezeit.


Klar geht das. Einmal vorne, einmal hinten


----------



## Flo7 (28. September 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Klar geht das. Einmal vorne, einmal hinten



Genau so funktioniert es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (30. September 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich warte noch immer auf den Voodoo Rahmen, Fox 34 Factory, Mt5 und Newman LRS...
> 
> Der Syntace Carbonlenker und 39,9€ ist gestern originalverpackt eingetroffen


Voodoo Titan? Machste nen Aufbauthread? Wenn nicht - Fotos vom fertigen Rad würden mich interessieren.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (30. September 2019)

Hat schon jemand MT5 Bremsen bekommen? Habe Ende August bestellt...Lieferzeit war glaube ich mit 4 Wochen angegeben. Sollte also langsam was kommen^^


----------



## ma1208 (30. September 2019)

Nee, warte auch noch.


----------



## Simoni84 (30. September 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand MT5 Bremsen bekommen? Habe Ende August bestellt...Lieferzeit war glaube ich mit 4 Wochen angegeben. Sollte also langsam was kommen^^




Moin ,

dito.
Bestellung ging am 28.08 raus.

Auf die Lieferzeiten muss man sich halt leider einlassen , bisher kam allerdings immer alles an (Gabel / Rucksack / Schalthebel usw.)


----------



## fone (30. September 2019)

Wenn genau 20 Arbeitstage rum sind, würde ich die Jungs stündlich mit ner Mail bombardieren. Dann geht's auf jeden Fall schneller.

Edit: Das war Ironie.


----------



## Simoni84 (30. September 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn genau 20 Arbeitstage rum sind, würde ich die Jungs stündlich mit ner Mail bombardieren. Dann geht's auf jeden Fall schneller.



Die Erfahrung hatte ich auch schon mal gemacht.

Angeblich würde die Lieferung noch on top 7-9 Werktage länger dauern , 3 Werktage später war die Gabel da.. 

Preise teils unschlagbar , über Lieferzeiten und Service brauchen wir nicht schreiben.
Dies und andere Punkte wurden bereits mehrfach beschrieben und diskutiert


----------



## eedtkle (30. September 2019)

Fox Gabel nach 3 Monaten nicht bekommen -> Geld zurück erstattet
DT Swiss EX1501 27,5 Laufradsatz nach 3 Monaten nicht bekommen -> Geld wird noch zurück erstattet
Ich bin davon ab dort Artikel zu bestellen, die mit 20 Tagen angegeben sind. Mein Geld kann ich auch wo anders zinslos verleihen.
Ich denke mittlerweile, dass das zum Geschäftsmodell gehört. Da würde ich gerne mal eine Statistik drüber sehen. Bestellungen/Lieferungen/Rückerstattungen


----------



## fone (30. September 2019)

Klar, die legen dein Geld gewinnbringend an. Tagesgeldkonto oder Bundesanleihen! Diese Verbrecher. Jede Woche einen neuen Ferrari!


----------



## Steefan (30. September 2019)

eedtkle schrieb:


> Statistik



Anbei mal meine persönliche Statistik seit dem 18.05.18.

Meine Erfahrungen bei bike components sind da schlechter...


----------



## hardtails (30. September 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Anbei mal meine persönliche Statistik seit dem 18.05.18.
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen bei bike components sind da schlechter...



ich glaube du brauchst Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (30. September 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ich glaube du brauchst Hilfe.



Da ist was dran


----------



## Nd-60 (30. September 2019)

eedtkle schrieb:


> Fox Gabel nach 3 Monaten nicht bekommen -> Geld zurück erstattet
> DT Swiss EX1501 27,5 Laufradsatz nach 3 Monaten nicht bekommen -> Geld wird noch zurück erstattet
> Ich bin davon ab dort Artikel zu bestellen, die mit 20 Tagen angegeben sind. Mein Geld kann ich auch wo anders zinslos verleihen.
> Ich denke mittlerweile, dass das zum Geschäftsmodell gehört. Da würde ich gerne mal eine Statistik drüber sehen. Bestellungen/Lieferungen/Rückerstattungen



Das kann gut sein, Bei den aktuellen Zinsen ist es allerdings kein gutes. Und selbst wenn man mal mehrere Monate warten muss ist der Rabatt meist höher als Anlagegewinne. Wenn man natürlich durch die Bestellung in seinen Dispo rutscht und nur zum Weiterverkauf bestellt, ist es natürlich schon nervig.  

bei YT war es vor ein paar Jahren nicht anders.


----------



## eedtkle (30. September 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Anbei mal meine persönliche Statistik seit dem 18.05.18.
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen bei bike components sind da schlechter...


Danke für das Feedback.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Oktober 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bike24 hat spürbar im Service nachgelassen, subjektiv seit der Übernahme durch Wiggle.
> 
> Früher war die Bestellung IMMER am folgenden Tag da, jetzt dauerts teilweise 3 Tage.
> 
> ...



Endet jetzt wieder: https://www.sazbike.de/handel/wiggle-verkauft-bike24-an-vorbesitzer-1979644.html


----------



## Logic (2. Oktober 2019)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Verfügbarkeit: 2-7 Tage
> Oder in der Sprache von Bc: Monate, wenn überhaupt


Laberthread ist hier.
Und so allgemeine Aussagen sind immer Quark 
Meine letzte Bestellung hatte zwei Artikel mit 2-7 Tagen lieferzeit, wurde nach 3 Tagen versendet.


----------



## fone (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich muss meinen originalverpackte-Bike-Ersatzteile-Haufen demnächst deutlich reduzieren, sonst hätte ich den Lenker direkt bestellt.


----------



## Steefan (2. Oktober 2019)

Und ich muss gegen meine Kaufsucht ankämpfen... daher auch nicht bestellt.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Oktober 2019)

und mir war er zu breit


----------



## Teuflor (2. Oktober 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> und mir war er zu breit


Säge? ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (2. Oktober 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Säge? ;D








						Lenker kürzen - Carbon - "do not cut beyond this line"
					

Hi zusammen, da ich im Netz und mit der SuFu nicht so richtig fündig geworden bin, setzte ich mal meine Frage wieder hier ab.  Bei vielen Lenkern steht übersetzt "nicht hinter dieser Linie schneiden" drauf, ich würde mir gerne einen günstigen 845mm Carbon-Lenker kaufen und diesen aber auf...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Fekl (2. Oktober 2019)

*Breite:* 845 mm (kürzbar auf 805 mm)

Fährt sowas ernsthaft jemand?


----------



## fone (2. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich nicht.
Mein Maximum sind 800mm, 805mm sind unfahrbar.
Unvorstellbar! lol


??? Dein Lenker hat doch auch 777mm?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Oktober 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Säge? ;D




ich habe meinen 810er auf 760er gekürzt - den besagten lenker kann man nur auf 805 kürzen


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. Oktober 2019)

single-malts schrieb:


> Breiter Carbon Lenker
> SixPack-Racing Millenium 845mm in schwarz für 37,99€ zzgl. Versand
> bei Bike-Components.de


Ich habe den Lenker 1 Session lang am Park Bike gefahren.
Sehr stabil, aber auch verdammt steif.
Am Ende habe ich ihn ausgewechselt, weil mir die Schmerzen in den Händen zu stark wurden.
Fahre jetzt einen RF SixC Carbon Lenker. Viel besser.


----------



## Fekl (2. Oktober 2019)

@fone Das Rad in meinem Album gibts schon lang nicht mehr und der Lenker war auf 770 gekürzt. Am Meta V4 habe ich 760mm. 805mm als "Untergrenze" halte ich für recht "fragwürdig"...außer für Gorillas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (2. Oktober 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> @fone Das Rad in meinem Album gibts schon lang nicht mehr und der Lenker war auf 770 gekürzt. Am Meta V4 habe ich 760mm. 805mm als "Untergrenze" halte ich für recht "fragwürdig"...außer für Gorillas


Ich kann mir 845mm am DH-Bike eher vorstellen als die 680mm, die wir früher gefahren sind.
Kommt halt auf die Größe der Leute drauf an.
Ein 12-Jähriger im Park mit nem 800er Lenker sieht vielleicht etwas komisch aus, ein 2m Mann mit nem 845er Lenker nicht ganz so komisch.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Oktober 2019)

Trotz like: Ich halte auch die Finger still. Hier liegt noch genügend Zeug rum, das eher weg müsste...


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2019)

Logic schrieb:


> Laberthread ist hier.
> Und so allgemeine Aussagen sind immer Quark
> Meine letzte Bestellung hatte zwei Artikel mit 2-7 Tagen lieferzeit, wurde nach 3 Tagen versendet.


Ich glaube, er hat das mit den 20 Tagen verwechselt...


----------



## Davimas (2. Oktober 2019)

Hey,

Warte hier auch auf die MT5 vom 26.8 und die
FOX RACING SHOX Fork 32 FLOAT 27.5" PERFORMANCE 100mm vom* 6! August*


----------



## hardtails (2. Oktober 2019)

Davimas schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Warte hier auch auf die MT5 vom 26.8 und die
> FOX RACING SHOX Fork 32 FLOAT 27.5" PERFORMANCE 100mm vom* 6! August*


----------



## BigJohn (2. Oktober 2019)

Davimas schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Warte hier auch auf die MT5 vom 26.8 und die
> FOX RACING SHOX Fork 32 FLOAT 27.5" PERFORMANCE 100mm vom* 6! August*


Ich warte seit 17.09 auf ne Gabel von rcz. So billig wie die war, warte ich auch noch ein bisschen länger.


----------



## Davimas (2. Oktober 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


>



Franzacken halt, ne 


PS: Nehme das mit Humor - allerdings würde ich Deinen Unnütz Beitrag als *SPAM* einordnen.....tssss


----------



## piazza (2. Oktober 2019)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Verfügbarkeit: 2-7 Tage
> Oder in der Sprache von Bc: Monate, wenn überhaupt


Das war bikemailorder, die schreiben auch gerne mal lagernd, wenn sie die Sachen erst dann bestellen, wenn jemand (Endkunde) bestellt!


----------



## hardtails (2. Oktober 2019)

Davimas schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Warte hier auch auf die MT5 vom 26.8 und die
> FOX RACING SHOX Fork 32 FLOAT 27.5" PERFORMANCE 100mm vom* 6! August*





Davimas schrieb:


> PS: Nehme das mit Humor - allerdings würde ich Deinen Unnütz Beitrag als *SPAM* einordnen.....tssss


----------



## Heino77 (3. Oktober 2019)

Strike85 schrieb:


> Und für weitere Schnäppchen könnt ihr mal bei cnc-bike.de mal schauen sind paar gute Angebote mit dabei.



Die MT5 dort mit 850mm Leitung reicht nur für vorne oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (3. Oktober 2019)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Die MT5 dort mit 850mm Leitung reicht nur für vorne oder?




Glaub das kann man sich selbst beantworten oder? 
Vielleicht bei einem XXXS Rahmen


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Oktober 2019)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Die MT5 dort mit 850mm Leitung reicht nur für vorne oder?




wenn du den Bremsgriff an die Sattelstange montierst müsste es auch für hinten reichen


----------



## Heino77 (3. Oktober 2019)

Ist ja wieder gut.


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2019)

kuller schrieb:


> Bei Sportbuck gibt es heute 40% auf Rucksäcke + Schuhe.
> Z.B.:
> 
> 
> ...



verdammt. Der Trans Alpine 32 EL is nicht auf Lager


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Oktober 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> verdammt. Der Trans Alpine 32 EL is nicht auf Lager


danke für dein posting, wodurch ich erfahren habe, dass diese verfickte benachrichtungsfunktion wie üblich wieder nicht geht 



Davimas schrieb:


> fulcrum-red-zone-700-mtb-laufradsatz


taugen die was? oder lieber nen bisgen mehr für was anderes investieren?


----------



## bdtme (4. Oktober 2019)

Lassen sich Diese stressfrei auf 12-fach SRAM umbauen?


----------



## Mittern8 (4. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## rms69 (4. Oktober 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Lassen sich Diese stressfrei auf 12-fach SRAM umbauen?


Ja, geht. DT Swiss X 1900 SPLINE umrüsten auf XD >  https://www.dtswiss.com/de/support/umruest-tabellen/rotor-kits-mtb-sram-xd/


----------



## f1ne (4. Oktober 2019)

*Park Tool PCS-10.2 Montageständer für 167,87 € Schnäpchen *






						Park Tool PCS-10.2 Montageständer, blau, Einheitsgröße: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Park Tool PCS-10.2 Montageständer, blau, Einheitsgröße: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (4. Oktober 2019)

f1ne schrieb:


> *Park Tool PCS-10.2 Montageständer für 167,87 € Schnäpchen *
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





						Park Tool PCS-10.2 Montageständer, blau | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## backinblack76 (4. Oktober 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Lassen sich Diese stressfrei auf 12-fach SRAM umbauen?


Ja aber ich rate ab. Felgen sind schmal und weich. Billich zwar aber auch irgendwie Schrott ,es sei denn Du willst nur mit 2bar im Reifen Forstwege rollen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Oktober 2019)

22,5 mm Maulweite sind wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei für einen aktuellen LRS, der nicht an ein CC-Racebike soll (und selbst dort werden mittlerweile oft schon breitere verbaut).


----------



## bdtme (5. Oktober 2019)

Danke fürs Feedback! Hab das Thema erstmal vertagt und die Kohle in den Parktool Montageständer investiert


----------



## andi. (5. Oktober 2019)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> WTB Riddler 27,5" TCS light/fast rolling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe nur 29,90 ?


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2019)

andi. schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur 29,90 ?


Schaut so aus.. wenn man den Reifen auswählt geht der Preis hoch...

Bei Fahrrad.de gibts ihn dann noch etwas günstiger:








						WTB Riddler Faltreifen 27,5x2,4" TCS Light Fast Rolling schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

WTB Riddler Faltreifen 27,5x2,4" TCS Light Fast Rolling schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Tubeless Reifen Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (6. Oktober 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus.



sieht genau gleich aus. 






						Online-Shop Fovno GXP Fahrrad Kurbel mountainbike kurbel aluminium legierung fahrrad kurbel aluminium legierung fahrrad kurbel bike teile | Aliexpress Mobile
					

Jetzt Fovno GXP Fahrrad Kurbel mountainbike kurbel aluminium legierung fahrrad kurbel aluminium legierung fahrrad kurbel bike teile zum Verkauf zu günstigen Preisen, kaufen Fovno GXP Fahrrad Kurbel mountainbike kurbel aluminium legierung fahrrad kurbel aluminium legierung fahrrad kurbel bike...




					m.de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Deleted 23985 (6. Oktober 2019)

hatte die Magnetblätter so noch nicht gesehen... aber mit der Kurbel hast du wohl recht


----------



## Asko (6. Oktober 2019)

Und wieso das ganze ausgerechnet im Schnäppchenthread


----------



## Nd-60 (6. Oktober 2019)

ich hatte gar nicht gesehen, dass es magnetisch ist.


----------



## Tony- (6. Oktober 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Keine Ebay-Links, da diese meist nur kurzfristig aktiv sind


Könnte man aber ruhig machen, gute Schnapper sind immer nur kurzfristig verfügbar.


----------



## prolink (6. Oktober 2019)

ob das so gut hält ist die Frage. hat sogar einen nachteil. man braucht mehr energie beim Treten


----------



## JDEM (6. Oktober 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Könnte man aber ruhig machen, gute Schnapper sind immer nur kurzfristig verfügbar.



genauso schlimm wie Amazon Links... Es sollen sich ja mehrere User an Schnäppchen erfreuen können, also wäre es gut nur Teile mit ner Verfügbarkeit > 1 zu posten. Ebay oder Amazonlinks kann man doch einfach im Laberthread posten und wurde bisher auch von den meisten Usern so gemacht.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Oktober 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Könnte man aber ruhig machen, gute Schnapper sind immer nur kurzfristig verfügbar.


nur das in diesem fall, niemand jemals einen sattel bekommen würde...


----------



## Tony- (6. Oktober 2019)

Meine eBay Shops..


----------



## Epictetus (6. Oktober 2019)

Seit wann ist die Flut an Kindern hier wieder so gross?


Kommentierung im Schnäppchenjäger-Thread ohne Ende
Beschwerden über RCZ-Lieferdauer
"Selber"

PS: Irgendwie wird das schlechte Gewissen ja grösser, wenn die Kaufbestätigungen mehr werden, aber der Stapel an Reserve-Zeugs zuhause nicht weniger wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (7. Oktober 2019)

rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swiss-set-wheels-ex1501-spline-one-27-5-xr1501-spline-one-27-5-disc-6-bolts-xd-black.html#

Weiß jemand welche Naben hier verbaut sind?
Dtswiss sagt 240er. Sieht auf dem Bild von rcz jedoch nach was ganz Anderem aus.


----------



## Teuflor (7. Oktober 2019)

das sind 240er, aber beide NON boost und unterschiedliche Nabenfarbe. Mal die erste Serie von 2014 und mal die danach in schwarz anstatt grau.


----------



## Heino77 (7. Oktober 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> das sind 240er, aber beide NON boost und unterschiedliche Nabenfarbe. Mal die erste Serie von 2014 und mal die danach in schwarz anstatt grau.


Danke für die Info. 
NON boost fällt leider raus.


----------



## rms69 (7. Oktober 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Kommentierung im Schnäppchenjäger-Thread ohne Ende
> Beschwerden über RCZ-Lieferdauer
> "Selber"




hast schon recht, aber immerhin ist diesmal die obligate *Montageständerdiskussion* ausgeblieben .. 




f1ne schrieb:


> *Park Tool PCS-10.2 Montageständer für 167,87 € Schnäpchen *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## un..inc (8. Oktober 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> e*thirteen TRS Plus 12-fach Kassette 9-46 für nur 165 Euro bei bike-components.
> Wiegt nur 336 Gramm und damit weniger als eine SRAM 12-fach Eagle Kassette.
> Werkstattverpackung: Original Herstellerware ohne Verpackung für den Ladenverkauf.
> 
> ...



Gibts denn den Umbausatz für den 11x Trigger auch irgendwo einzeln?


----------



## skask (8. Oktober 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Gibts denn den Umbausatz für den 11x Trigger auch irgendwo einzeln?


Nimm doch gleich einen 12fach Trigger. Kost auch nicht mehr, eher weniger. Aber nicht gerade xx1 !


----------



## un..inc (9. Oktober 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Nimm doch gleich einen 12fach Trigger. Kost auch nicht mehr, eher weniger. Aber nicht gerade xx1 !


Ich hab halt nen schönen X01-Trigger...


----------



## larres (9. Oktober 2019)

Den bekommst du auch schön verkauft... Habe ich auch gemacht, XX1 11-fach Trigger verkauft und GX Eagle Trigger gekauft. Umbau lohnt doch gar nicht. Ich merke da auch keinen Unterschied. Die Haptik ist minimal schlechter, aber sonst? Die wiegen ja sogar das Gleiche...


----------



## Teuflor (9. Oktober 2019)

joaaa. also mein X01 vs GX trigger ist der haptische Unterschied gewaltig!

hab aktuell auch 9-46 aber 11fach, seh keinen Grund auf 12fach zu wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larres (9. Oktober 2019)

9-46 gibt es bei BC aktuell so günstig in 12-fach, da lohnte sich der Umbau auf 12-fach... Und da das 11-fach XX1 Schaltwerk das noch bewerkstelligen kann, war die Entscheidung schnell getroffen.


----------



## ilfer (9. Oktober 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> joaaa. also mein X01 vs GX trigger ist der haptische Unterschied gewaltig!
> 
> hab aktuell auch 9-46 aber 11fach, seh keinen Grund auf 12fach zu wechseln


Wenn man schon 11-fach 9-46 hat, wäre es auch ganz schön sinnlos, auf 12-fach 9-46 umzubauen


----------



## freetourer (9. Oktober 2019)

Gibt´s denn irgendwo die 9-46 11-fach Kassette günstig?


----------



## Flo7 (10. Oktober 2019)

Vlt interessant für so manchen:



> Dear customer,
> Thank your for your mail.
> For the XXX, we expect to receive the FOX RACING SHOX Forks 34 FLOAT this week.
> The XXX,  we expect to receive the MAGURA Disc Brakes MT5 160PM) within two weeks.
> ...


----------



## Flo7 (10. Oktober 2019)

sven147 schrieb:


> RockShox Pike RCT3 DPA (Dual Position Air) 160 mm Federgabel, schwarz, 27,5 Zoll / 160mm für 340,38 als Warehouse Deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gabel ist abgekommen, allerdings war ich etwas überrascht-> Dürfte das neue 2021er Modell sein


----------



## Epictetus (10. Oktober 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gabel ist abgekommen, allerdings war ich etwas überrascht-> Dürfte das neue 2021er Modell sein
> Anhang anzeigen 921424Anhang anzeigen 921425


Sieht aus als ob jemand Amazon verarschen wollte und ne Judy mit Pike Aufklebern zurück geschickt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (10. Oktober 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Sieht aus als ob jemand Amazon verarschen wollte und ne Judy mit Pike Aufklebern zurück geschickt hat



Das ist net mal ne Rock Shox Gabel...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Oktober 2019)

Haha, das ist ne Sektor Silver Suntour XCM oder sonst irgendso ein Billigmist mit Pike-Aufklebern


----------



## mike79 (10. Oktober 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das ist net mal ne Rock Shox Gabel...




Aber die Schuhe sind süß am Foto 
Voll süß


----------



## hardtails (10. Oktober 2019)

Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen 


Aber ich hoffe du kommunizierst das mit denen entsprechend


----------



## Flo7 (10. Oktober 2019)

Die Gabel dürfte eine SR Suntour sein!

Ist mir in letzter Zeit öfters passiert bei Warehouse deals! Sram XX1 Dub Kurbel bestellt, gekommen ist eine GX Kurbel in der Verpackung der XX1 Eagle Kurbel!

Lenker Race Face Carbon bestellt und irgendein billiger Alu Lenker ist gekommen.  Also bei Warehouse Deals bin ich jetzt mal raus...


----------



## Teuflor (10. Oktober 2019)

autsch!


----------



## osbow (10. Oktober 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen


Ach, die Idee ist nicht neu und eher weit verbreitet. Die Menschen haben bei Ihren Retouren kaum Zeit und wissen oft nicht worum es geht. Wenn überhaupt ordentlich retourniert wird… 









						Was es mit der Vernichtung von Retouren auf sich hat
					

Das Umweltministerium will die Zerstörung zurückgeschickter Neuware verbieten. Doch was steckt dahinter? Und welche Alternativen gibt es?




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Oktober 2019)

Bei WHD habe ich oft echt den Eindruck, das teilweise gar nicht geprüft wird (sondern nur ob kein leerer Karton oder verpackter Ziegelstein zurück gesendet wird), sondern der nächste Käufer!
Ich bestelle echt viel bei WHD und habe zum größten Teil sehr gute Erfahrungen damit - negative Beispiele gibt es aber auch, komischerweise wo ein gebrauchter Artikel zurück gesendet wurde war bei mir auch in der Bike Sparte (und da bestelle ich eher selten was bei Amazon) - nämlich abgeranzte Ergon Fahrradgriffe, kamen anstelle welcher die "Wie Neu" deklariert waren. Da hat auch einer seine alten gg. neue ausgetauscht ....


----------



## DerohneName (10. Oktober 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Bei WHD habe ich oft echt den Eindruck, das teilweise gar nicht geprüft wird (sondern nur ob kein leerer Karton oder verpackter Ziegelstein zurück gesendet wird), sondern der nächste Käufer!
> Ich bestelle echt viel bei WHD und habe zum größten Teil sehr gute Erfahrungen damit - negative Beispiele gibt es aber auch, komischerweise wo ein gebrauchter Artikel zurück gesendet wurde war bei mir auch in der Bike Sparte (und da bestelle ich eher selten was bei Amazon) - nämlich abgeranzte Ergon Fahrradgriffe, kamen anstelle welcher die "Wie Neu" deklariert waren. Da hat auch einer seine alten gg. neue ausgetauscht ....


In Deutschland/ Österreich hat ja jemand vor etwa einen Monat paar Mal Iphones Xs gekauft, abgewogen und in die Verpackung genau soviel Sand gegeben, wie das Handy wiegt. 

Die machen das meist gar nicht auf sondern wiegen es ab. 

An sich ne geile Idee- nur hat der Depp das mehrmals übers gleiche Konto gemacht


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. Oktober 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> In Deutschland/ Österreich hat ja jemand vor etwa einen Monat paar Mal Iphones Xs gekauft, abgewogen und in die Verpackung genau soviel Sand gegeben, wie das Handy wiegt.
> 
> Die machen das meist gar nicht auf sondern wiegen es ab.
> 
> An sich ne geile Idee- nur hat der Depp das mehrmals übers gleiche Konto gemacht


Ob andere schädigen, egal ob Amazon oder den evtl. nächsten Käufer der retournierten Ware, so eine geile Idee ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn du der nächste Käufer wärst, darfst erstmal beweisen dass bei dir nicht die versprochene Ware drin war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte sowas bei Amazon.fr sogar schon bei nicht WHD-Ware. Beim Austauschartikel dann das gleiche Spiel.
Keine Ahnung, ob die nur nicht als WHD deklariert waren oder die Mitarbeiter da bescheißen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2019)

Passend dazu ja dieser hier verlinkte Deal im anderen Thread. Ich würde das nicht kaufen. Mal abgesehen davon ist sie als "gebraucht" gekennzeichnet. 



sven147 schrieb:


> RockShox Lyrik RCT3 DPA (Dual Position Air) 180 mm Federgabel, schwarz, 27,5 Zoll / 180mm für 579,82 € als Warehouse deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Oktober 2019)

Wenigstens gibt es eine Gabel und keinen Vorbau.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ob andere schädigen, egal ob Amazon oder den evtl. nächsten Käufer der retournierten Ware, so eine geile Idee ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn du der nächste Käufer wärst, darfst erstmal beweisen dass bei dir nicht die versprochene Ware drin war.


Genau davor hätte ich auch Angst. Da kauf ich lieber bei r2. Die haben die DPA auch im Angebot und auch wenn sie etwas mehr kostet, bin ich beruhigt, dass da das richtige Ankommt und ich ebenfalls eine gute Kommunikation habe, falls etwas sein sollte.


----------



## piilu (10. Oktober 2019)

Die Gabel würde doch auch nicht von Amazon verkauft oder? Als Händler hat da doch was von Nutrimmum oder so gestanden


----------



## Flo7 (11. Oktober 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Genau davor hätte ich auch Angst. Da kauf ich lieber bei r2. Die haben die DPA auch im Angebot und auch wenn sie etwas mehr kostet, bin ich beruhigt, dass da das richtige Ankommt und ich ebenfalls eine gute Kommunikation habe, falls etwas sein sollte.




HI, 
Was soll denn sein? Mehr als zurückschicken kann nicht sein!

Bei Warehouse Deals kann man schon ab und zu richtige Schnapper machen! Diese Angaben " Zustand XXX" kann man leider nicht ernst nehmen! Ware die akzeptabel beschrieben wurden, waren Neu usw... geht aber auch umgekehrt!

Bessere Kommunikation als bei Amazon gibt es nicht, meine Erfahrung! Ich rede aber nicht von Marketplace Händler sondern Verkauf und Versand von Amazon.

Lg Flo


----------



## Epictetus (11. Oktober 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wenigstens gibt es eine Gabel und keinen Vorbau.


Wiggle beste


----------



## DerohneName (11. Oktober 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ob andere schädigen, egal ob Amazon oder den evtl. nächsten Käufer der retournierten Ware, so eine geile Idee ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn du der nächste Käufer wärst, darfst erstmal beweisen dass bei dir nicht die versprochene Ware drin war.


Asozial ist es, das stimmt die Idee ist trotzdem witzig muss ich gestehen. 
Wie man überhaupt auf so etwas kommt.

Das mit der Beweislast stimmt- aber die bei Amazon können ja das rückverfolgen, wer retour geschickt hat. 

Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass der Heini eine deftigen Strafprozess bekommt ;-)


----------



## Alpine Maschine (11. Oktober 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Das mit der Beweislast stimmt- aber die bei Amazon können ja das rückverfolgen, wer retour geschickt hat.


Nein. Zumindest im ersten halben Jahr muss dir der (Versand-)Händler beweisen, dass es zu so etwas gar nicht kommen kann. Und kaufe ich das Ding im Laden und es ist nicht eingeschweißt, dann würde ich schon mal reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (11. Oktober 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Asozial ist es, das stimmt die Idee ist trotzdem witzig muss ich gestehen.
> Wie man überhaupt auf so etwas kommt.



Leider schon recht oft gehört/gelesen.

In den USA verkauft Amazon durchgehend Paletten mit Retourenware als Posten zur Selbstabholung bzw. Speditionsversand. Gibt da einige Youtuber, die damit ihre Channel betreiben. Da ist das regelmäßig der Fall, dass z.B. in Verpackungen von teuren PC-Komponenten wie Grafikkarten oft alte Schrottkarten stecken, die dann retourniert wurden statt der teuren Karte. Die Nummer mit dem Gewichtsausgleich ist schon länger her, dass haben die vermeintlich abgestellt und die Ware wird zumindest ausgepackt vor der Vernichtung bzw. dem Verkauf als Sonderposten oder Rückführung ins Lager. Das dies hier auch mit einer Federgabel nun praktiziert wird, überrascht daher wenig.

Die Chinesen machen das ja auch schon länger und auch im Bereich Grafikkarten kauft man da vermeintliche Top-Karten für wenig Geld bei Alibaba, ebay und Co., bekommt aber nur alte Schrottware, die nichtmal das wenige Geld, was man bezahlt hat wert sind, die aber sogar meist so geflashed wurden, dass der PC sie als die hochwertige Karte erkennt. Der Laie, der die Karte also nicht erkennen kann bzw. die Chips nach dem auseinanderbauen, wird dass im Zweifel nie merken, außer das die Performance halt mist ist...


----------



## piilu (11. Oktober 2019)

Will gar nicht wissen wie viele nicht merken, dass das keine echte Pike ist


----------



## DerohneName (11. Oktober 2019)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Nein. Zumindest im ersten halben Jahr muss dir der (Versand-)Händler beweisen, dass es zu so etwas gar nicht kommen kann. Und kaufe ich das Ding im Laden und es ist nicht eingeschweißt, dann würde ich schon mal reinschauen.


Jaein. 
Die Lieferung ist als ein Aliud zu klassifizieren, ergo ist Amazon im (subjektiven) Schuldnerverzug. 

Primär somit keine Gewährleistung- da ja die Ware keinen Mangel hat, da sie ja nicht geliefert wurde


----------



## Epictetus (11. Oktober 2019)

Einfach zurückschicken und weiter im Text. Amazon ist da unkompliziert, vielleicht noch darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es um falsche Ware geht.


----------



## platt_ziege (11. Oktober 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Einfach zurückschicken und weiter im Text. Amazon ist da unkompliziert, vielleicht noch darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es um falsche Ware geht.


quatsch: behalten, sand rein, ab damit


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2019)

Hab auch zweimal hintereinander einen komplett defekten Artikel aus dem Amazon WHD erhalten. Früher war das nicht der Fall. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das kontrollieren der Retouren mittlerweile beim nächsten Kunden stattfindet. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (11. Oktober 2019)

amazon ist doch mittlerweile nur noch ein Saftladen, v. a. wenn's um externe Händler dort geht. Von den ganzen Fake-Rezensionen (für Deppen: Rezessionen) - primär von Schinaschrott - ganz zu schweigen. Und dass ich inzwischen jedesmal um eine Rechnung betteln muss kotzt mich auch an.


----------



## hardtails (11. Oktober 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> amazon ist doch mittlerweile nur noch ein Saftladen, v. a. wenn's um externe Händler dort geht. Von den ganzen Fake-Rezensionen (für Deppen: Rezessionen) - primär von Schinaschrott - ganz zu schweigen. Und dass ich inzwischen jedesmal um eine Rechnung betteln muss kotzt mich auch an.




Zahl doch einfach auf Rechnung


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Oktober 2019)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Jaein.
> Die Lieferung ist als ein Aliud zu klassifizieren, ergo ist Amazon im (subjektiven) Schuldnerverzug.
> 
> Primär somit keine Gewährleistung- da ja die Ware keinen Mangel hat, da sie ja nicht geliefert wurde


Mhmhm, hier scheint sich deutsches und österreichisches Recht etwas zu unterscheiden. In Deutschland ist das in §434 BGB geregelt, der sich mit Sachmängeln befasst. Also ist eine Falschlieferung hier einfach ein Sachmangel und fällt damit unter die Gewährleistung.



> *§ 434 Sachmangel*
> 
> (1) Die Sache ist frei von Sachmängeln, wenn sie bei Gefahrübergang die vereinbarte Beschaffenheit hat. Soweit die Beschaffenheit nicht vereinbart ist, ist die Sache frei von Sachmängeln,
> 1.  wenn sie sich für die nach dem Vertrag vorausgesetzte Verwendung eignet, sonst
> ...


----------



## Epictetus (11. Oktober 2019)

www.reviewmeta.com


----------



## kartoffelbrot (11. Oktober 2019)

Ja, das kenn ich. Aber ist es nicht ermüdend, Rezensionen immer erst verifizieren zu müssen?


----------



## Epictetus (11. Oktober 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Ja, das kenn ich. Aber ist es nicht ermüdend, Rezensionen immer erst verifizieren zu müssen?



Musst du letztlich überall, aber ja, ist es. Ob Informationen, Bewertungen, etc


----------



## DerohneName (11. Oktober 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mhmhm, hier scheint sich deutsches und österreichisches Recht etwas zu unterscheiden. In Deutschland ist das in §434 BGB geregelt, der sich mit Sachmängeln befasst. Also ist eine Falschlieferung hier einfach ein Sachmangel und fällt damit unter die Gewährleistung.


Beim Aliud gibt's in Österreich keine passende Rechtsnormen- nur Rechtssprechung und Lehre. 
Immerhin habt ihr da ne einschlägige Norm. 

Die einen sagen Schuldnerverzug die anderen Gewährleistung wegen, wie du sagtest, Sachmangel. 

BGB ist allgemein um einiges besser als das uralte ABGB mit Theresianischer Sprache....


----------



## oker_s (13. Oktober 2019)

hallo
weiß jemand was es mit der 29+ yari deboin air bei rcz für 270€ auf sich hat? is das ne normale 29 zoll yari oder iwas spezielles und nur für plus geeignet?
vielen dank schonmal


----------



## culoduro (15. Oktober 2019)

Die Voodoo Dambala Rahmen von RCZ hat wohl der Typhoon gefressen in Asien... so schreibt es zumindest RCZ.
Ich hoffe, keinem ist da drüben was passiert... aber irgendwie musste ich schon was grinsen bei der Mail, als Ausrede wäre das ziemlich einfallsreich.


----------



## fone (16. Oktober 2019)

Irgendwann zwischen 2003 und 2005 ist auch mal ein Containerschiff mit Canyon-Rahmen untergegangen oder die Ladung über Bord.
Oder waren das Shimano-Komponenten? Die Geschichte hat auf jeden Fall gestimmt.

Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass sie ganz speziell dir einfach keinen Rahmen verkaufen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (16. Oktober 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> Die Voodoo Dambala Rahmen von RCZ hat wohl der Typhoon gefressen in Asien... so schreibt es zumindest RCZ.
> Ich hoffe, keinem ist da drüben was passiert... aber irgendwie musste ich schon was grinsen bei der Mail, als Ausrede wäre das ziemlich einfallsreich.


Hab ich mir auch gedacht.  ...und geärgert!


----------



## culoduro (16. Oktober 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass sie ganz speziell dir einfach keinen Rahmen verkaufen wollen.



genau
danke.
endlich klärt mich mal jemand auf!


----------



## Triturbo (16. Oktober 2019)

> In den Jahren 2014, 2015 und 2016 gingen schätzungsweise 612 Container / Jahr verloren (ohne Katastrophen). Werden katastrophale Ereignisse mit in die Betrachtung einbezogen, steigt die Zahl der verlorenen Container auf 1.390 Container / Jahr.



Wenn man bedenkt, dass ja eigentlich alle Alurahmen aus Taiwan und China kommen, ist die Ausrede wohl gar nicht so unrealistisch.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (16. Oktober 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Irgendwann zwischen 2003 und 2005 ist auch mal ein Containerschiff mit Canyon-Rahmen untergegangen oder die Ladung über Bord.
> Oder waren das Shimano-Komponenten? Die Geschichte hat auf jeden Fall gestimmt.
> 
> Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass sie ganz speziell dir einfach keinen Rahmen verkaufen wollen.


Truvativ war's.

Aber das Schiff ist nicht untergegangen, nur der Container über Bord gefallen.


----------



## Epictetus (16. Oktober 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht.  ...und geärgert!


Gut so


----------



## Ghoste (16. Oktober 2019)

sven147 schrieb:


> 601 MK3 für 950,-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist schon länger zu dem Preis zu haben. Hätte ich selbst schon längst zugeschlagen wäre es nicht nur in Größe S verfügbar...


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (16. Oktober 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Gut so


Edit: hier stand kein Mist, aber es ist einfach keinen Kommentar wert.


----------



## nosaint77 (17. Oktober 2019)

Startseite | Online Shop Zweirad Stadler | Größtes Zweirad Center
					

Fahrrad Online Shop - Experte für Fahrrad ✓ Fahrradbekleidung ✓ Fahrradzubehör ✓ Kaufen Sie Ihr Fahrrad jetzt online - Scott, Dynamics, Bulls uvm.




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de
				




Artikelbeschreibung beschde:



> Der Gabelschaft ist mit 265 Millimetern Länge für nahezu jedes Mountainbike mit einem Tapered Steuersatz geeignet und bietet noch genügend Platz, um den Vorbau mit Spacern auf die richtige Höhe zu justieren.





Stattdessen Null Info über die Achsbreite


----------



## Epictetus (17. Oktober 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Edit: hier stand kein Mist, aber es ist einfach keinen Kommentar wert.



Das war aber schon ein Kommentar. Mensch ärgere dich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bdtme (18. Oktober 2019)

Jemand schon die MT5 von rcz bekommen?


----------



## VincentandVega (18. Oktober 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Jemand schon die MT5 von rcz bekommen?



Warte auch...


----------



## Zaskarpeter (18. Oktober 2019)

Die MT Trail von letztens kam sofort. Kam aber auch nur die Hälfte ;-)


----------



## bdtme (18. Oktober 2019)

Weiß jemand noch wie die Lieferzeit angegeben war ? Eilt zwar nicht, möchte aber abschätzen können ab wann ich mich um eine Erstattung kümmern müsste. Hatte leider als „Gast“ bestellt und kann daher noch in einem kundenkonto nachschauen...


----------



## VincentandVega (18. Oktober 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Weiß jemand noch wie die Lieferzeit angegeben war ?


Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es 4 Wochen waren...


----------



## alles-fahrer (18. Oktober 2019)

VincentandVega schrieb:


> Warte auch...


Habe heute nachgefragt. RCZ erwartet die Lieferung in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (18. Oktober 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Vlt interessant für so manchen:
> 
> 
> > Dear customer,
> ...




Weil die Frage aufkam bzgl der Mt5...


----------



## sorny (21. Oktober 2019)

Meine Fox34 Factory 120mm ist mittlerweile da, ist folgendes Modell:
2019 Factory Series 34 FLOAT 29 FIT4 3POS ADJ
2019, 34, K, FLOAT, 29in, F-S, 120, FIT4, 3Pos-Adj, Matte Blk, Orange/Matte Blk Logo, 15QRx110, 1.5 T, 51mm Rake, OE

Ungekürzt, Zugführung war dabei


----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2019)

@sorny wann bestellt?


----------



## sorny (21. Oktober 2019)

@BigJohn 23. September


----------



## JDEM (22. Oktober 2019)

CHRI5T schrieb:


> Raceface Dropper Post für nur 175€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schlechteste Stütze ever... Grunddesign war gut von 9Point8, aber die Raceface Dinger versagten alle wegen mangelhafter Montage. Findet man genug Berichte drüber hier im Forum.


----------



## Splash (22. Oktober 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Der newmen lrs bei rcz ist vermutlich kein Boost wenn nix dabei steht....?





Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich habe angefragt bei RCZ:
> ...
> Mit BoostAdapter sollte er auch Boost fahrbar sein, allerdings eh schon ausverkauft...



Um es aufzulösen .. bei mir kam heute der LRS als Boost mit XD Freilauf an ... also genau das, was ich brauche ... war ein wenig wie Lotterie spielen (mit weniger Möglichkeiten) .. bei dem Preis hätte man den aber locker auch weiterverkaufen können ...


----------



## Flo7 (22. Oktober 2019)

Splash schrieb:


> Um es aufzulösen .. bei mir kam heute der LRS als Boost mit XD Freilauf an ... also genau das, was ich brauche ... war ein wenig wie Lotterie spielen (mit weniger Möglichkeiten) .. bei dem Preis hätte man den aber locker auch weiterverkaufen können ...



Uff, jetzt bin ich nervös! Meiner soll morgen kommen, wäre Wahnsinn wenn er boost mit xd freilauf kommt, angeben war nämlich ein Shimano Freilauf! Einbaumaß selbst RCZ unbekannt...

Drückt mir bitte die Daumen, dass boost mit xd kommt


----------



## rakoth (22. Oktober 2019)

Stinkt mir grad das ich storniert habe und dann 4 Wochen auf die Rückzahlung gewartet habe.... Da hätte ich auch einfach bei der Lotterie mitmachen können....


----------



## backinblack76 (22. Oktober 2019)

ja die RCZ Lotterie
geil auch, in den AGB steht, der Text ist bindend. Beim Artikel steht dann das Bild zeigt den Artikel (und die Bilder sagen meist nicht alles)
Er kann dadurch eigentlich schicken was er will, muss einem halt klar sein.
Ich kauf mittlerweile lieber wieder bei seriösen Händlern.


----------



## Davimas (22. Oktober 2019)

Ja - Scheiß Laden!

Es sind über 75 Tage vergangen seit Bezahlung/Kauf.

Bestellung vom 6.8 storniert dann am Donnerstag:

_"Bitte Bestellung Xxxxx stornieren - möchte nicht länger warten'_

Was kommt als Antwort?

_"Please write in Englisch"_

Um dann eine Antwort  3 Tage später zu bekommen:

_Dear sir
Thank you for your email.
We take note of your decision to cancel, and We will refund you within 1
to *20 business days.*
Best regards
Nieves RCZ_

Dabei ist es eigentlich nur ein "Klick"

Die haben wohl meine Kohle aber schon "ausgegeben" für was anderes.....


*Edit:*
Und nun sehe ich im Spam Ordner die Nachricht die 1 Tag später nach der Refund E-Mail an kam:

_DEear sir
thank you for your mail
we finally send your parcel by colissimo  CB56645685FR. So it will be
not refund
our apologies for the waiting time
best regards
Nieves RCZ_


Drecksladen - habe natürlich schon woanders für Ersatz gesorgt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (22. Oktober 2019)

Paypal-Fall öffnen beschleunigt sowas


----------



## Teuflor (22. Oktober 2019)

kommt mir bekannt vor, hm?


----------



## toastet (22. Oktober 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 927488
> 
> kommt mir bekannt vor, hm?



Und nun? Glaubst Du jemand der sie für den reinen Wiederverkauf holt sägt den Schaft ab und schmälert damit den möglichen Verkaufspreis deutlich?


----------



## hardtails (22. Oktober 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Und nun? Glaubst Du jemand der sie für den reinen Wiederverkauf holt sägt den Schaft ab und schmälert damit den möglichen Verkaufspreis deutlich?



die waren ab werk gekürzt und deshalb billig


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Oktober 2019)

170mm Schaft dürfte für die meisten Bikes zu kurz sein. Für S und wenige M Rahmen geht das vielleicht noch gerade so.


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Oktober 2019)

jetzt wo es hier grad thema ist: lassen sich die schäfte nicht tauschen? ich kenn das nur von gaaaanz früher, wo es ging. muss heutzutage dann also der schaft mit der brücke zusammen getauscht werden?


----------



## Basti138 (23. Oktober 2019)

Du wirst die Schäfte nicht als Ersatzteil bekommen, das ist gar nicht erwünscht.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> jetzt wo es hier grad thema ist: lassen sich die schäfte nicht tauschen? ich kenn das nur von gaaaanz früher, wo es ging. muss heutzutage dann also der schaft mit der brücke zusammen getauscht werden?











						ND Tuned Gabelschaft | MRC Trading & Suspension
					

ND Tuned exklusiv bei MRC Trading & Suspension - High-End Tuningteile für Ihr Fahrrad-Fahrwerk! Schnelle Lieferung und kompetente Beratung!




					www.mrc-trading.de


----------



## _arGh_ (23. Oktober 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> jetzt wo es hier grad thema ist: lassen sich die schäfte nicht tauschen? ich kenn das nur von gaaaanz früher, wo es ging. muss heutzutage dann also der schaft mit der brücke zusammen getauscht werden?











						Stiffler - Intend
					






					www.intend-bc.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (23. Oktober 2019)

Splash schrieb:


> Um es aufzulösen .. bei mir kam heute der LRS als Boost mit XD Freilauf an ... also genau das, was ich brauche ... war ein wenig wie Lotterie spielen (mit weniger Möglichkeiten) .. bei dem Preis hätte man den aber locker auch weiterverkaufen können ...




Meine sind auch angekommen und ebenfalls Boost mit XD-> Somit ein super Schnapper!


----------



## rms69 (23. Oktober 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Troy Lee Designs D3 Fullface-Helm um 110GBP bei Merlin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielen Dank, aber die haben noch mehr:
*SAVE UP TO 50% > TROY LEE DESIGNS helmet sale*
A1 mips ab EUR 80,04 oder A2 mips ab EUR 104,40


----------



## Montigomo (23. Oktober 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> vielen Dank, aber die haben noch mehr:
> *SAVE UP TO 50% > TROY LEE DESIGNS helmet sale*
> A1 mips ab EUR 80,04 oder A2 mips ab EUR 104,40


Danke!!!


----------



## Teuflor (23. Oktober 2019)

Danke auch! Endlich kann mein A1 in silver flake von dem nicht mehr so viel silver übrig ist nach 6 jahren in rente! ;D

Leider war der A2 Air force blue / silver ausverkauft


----------



## Jierdan (23. Oktober 2019)

Funktioniert bei irgendjemand bei RCZ der Code für die XT-Bremsen?


----------



## Montigomo (23. Oktober 2019)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei irgendjemand bei RCZ der Code für die XT-Bremsen?


Bei mir nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir funktioniert nur die linke Bremse mit 1700mm Leitungslänge.

Allerdings sind das eh die Trekking-Modelle mit 5-Finger-Hebeln.


----------



## AndreasMayer (24. Oktober 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schlechteste Stütze ever... Grunddesign war gut von 9Point8, aber die Raceface Dinger versagten alle wegen mangelhafter Montage. Findet man genug Berichte drüber hier im Forum.


Auch meine machte nur Probleme ,immer wenn es kalt wurde hatte die interne Bremse versagt und das Teil musste vor oder im Trail zerlegt werden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Oktober 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> 170mm Schaft dürfte für die meisten Bikes zu kurz sein. Für S und wenige M Rahmen geht das vielleicht noch gerade so.


Megatower L passt sogar mit 160.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (24. Oktober 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Megatower L passt sogar mit 160.


Ist ja auch vom Stack des Rahmens abhängig, bei meinem NP Mega wäre mir dann das Cockpit zu tief.


----------



## wirme (24. Oktober 2019)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Auch meine machte nur Probleme ,immer wenn es kalt wurde hatte die interne Bremse versagt und das Teil musste vor oder im Trail zerlegt werden.



Genau deswegen habe ich mich damit auf die Nase gelegt. Mitten während der Fahrt ist das Teil abgesackt


----------



## ilfer (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe gestern bei RCZ bei dem American Classic 3834 Boost Laufradsatz zugelangt.
140 Euro inkl. Versand war einfach zu verlockend, zumal die Decals zu meinem Fuse passen (wenn sie drauf bleiben).
Bin auf das Gewicht gespannt...


----------



## kRoNiC (25. Oktober 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern bei RCZ bei dem American Classic 3834 Boost Laufradsatz zugelangt.
> 140 Euro inkl. Versand war einfach zu verlockend, zumal die Decals zu meinem Fuse passen (wenn sie drauf bleiben).
> Bin auf das Gewicht gespannt...



Hatte auch überlegt, es dann aber gelassen ... 

Gewicht liegt bei der 29" Variante ca. 1800g, denke die 27,5" werde irgendwo um die 1700g liegen


----------



## ilfer (25. Oktober 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hatte auch überlegt, es dann aber gelassen ...
> Gewicht liegt bei der 29" Variante ca. 1800g, denke die 27,5" werde irgendwo um die 1700g liegen


Ist doch super für 140 Euro?!?


----------



## imun (25. Oktober 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ist doch super für 140 Euro?!?


Wollte auch, aber bin nicht auf die RCZ Seite gekommen


----------



## Aldar (25. Oktober 2019)

was für ein Glück das es den nur in 27,5 gab ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (25. Oktober 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern bei RCZ bei dem American Classic 3834 Boost Laufradsatz zugelangt.
> 140 Euro inkl. Versand war einfach zu verlockend, zumal die Decals zu meinem Fuse passen (wenn sie drauf bleiben).
> Bin auf das Gewicht gespannt...



Mit dem Code vom französischen Newsletter um 109€ -> 123€ inkl Versand! Bin ja gespannt welche Naben verbaut sind, denn offiziell gab es keinen 3834 LRS oder doch?

LG Flo


----------



## kRoNiC (25. Oktober 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mit dem Code vom französischen Newsletter um 109€ -> 123€ inkl Versand! Bin ja gespannt welche Naben verbaut sind, denn offiziell gab es keinen 3834 LRS oder doch?
> 
> LG Flo



Ne, die Naben werden die gleichen sein wie aus diesem Bericht: 

http://twentynineinches-de.com/2017/08/22/american-classic-3834-laufradsatz-testintro/


----------



## Flo7 (25. Oktober 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Ne, die Naben werden die gleichen sein wie aus diesem Bericht:
> 
> http://twentynineinches-de.com/2017/08/22/american-classic-3834-laufradsatz-testintro/



Das wäre super...


----------



## ilfer (25. Oktober 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mit dem Code vom französischen Newsletter um 109€ -> 123€ inkl Versand! Bin ja gespannt welche Naben verbaut sind, denn offiziell gab es keinen 3834 LRS oder doch?
> LG Flo


Öhm... den hab ich eigentlich eingegeben?

AMERICAN CLASSIC Paire de roues 3834 27.5" Disc 6-Bolts BOOST (15x110mm / 12x148mm) Black *= 129.99e au lieu de 494.88e*
Pour bénéficier de ces prix, veuillez mettre le code: *RCZGRO  *correspondant dans la case destinée et cliquer sur "utiliser un bon de réduction", avant de valider votre commande.
*Offres valables jusqu'au vendredi 25 octobre 2019 à minuit (Heure Luxembourg)*


----------



## Flo7 (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab einen anderen Code bekommen:


----------



## Raggygandalf (25. Oktober 2019)

Ist das jetzt eine 38er oder 34er felge?
Würde eigtl eher zu 30 tendieren. Eignet sie sich gut für tubeless 2,4"?
Laut rcz müsste sie ja für meine NX eagle passen.


----------



## Flo7 (25. Oktober 2019)

*WIDTH *EXTERNAL 38mm INTERNAL 34mm

Wenn er wirklich mit Shimano Freilauf kommt, dann passt die NX Eagle drauf-> Ich würde mal abwarten was kommt!

Falls du noch nicht bestellt hast, ist seit gestern ausverkauft!


----------



## ilfer (26. Oktober 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen anderen Code bekommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 928752


:-/ Fies! Aber egal, trotzdem billich.


----------



## coaby (27. Oktober 2019)

Heute Gutschein bekommen von RCZ Bike über das Mach 6 von Pivot. 1.3xx€, leider schon ausverkauft. Nur nochmals fürs Protokoll, wäre das das Komplettrad für 13xx€ gewesen??? Oder was bedeutet "Build Kit"





__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (27. Oktober 2019)

coaby schrieb:


> Heute Gutschein bekommen von RCZ Bike über das Mach 6 von Pivot. 1.3xx€, leider schon ausverkauft. Nur nochmals fürs Protokoll, wäre das das Komplettrad für 13xx€ gewesen??? Oder was bedeutet "Build Kit"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle Teile ausser Rahmen oder so  ?


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2019)

Da sind alle teile dabei aber kein Rahmen und dämpfer


----------



## Raggygandalf (27. Oktober 2019)

Trotzdem verrückter Preis


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2019)

Ja vor allem wenn man noch den Rahmen um 1300€ bekommen hätte!
Hätte ein Pivot mit fOx Factory und xtr/Xt mix um 2600€ gemacht!


----------



## schneller Emil (27. Oktober 2019)

Gabel ist da auch nicht dabei


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2019)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Gabel ist da auch nicht dabei



Eigentlich schon-> *FORK FOX Factory 36 27.5", 44mm offset, FIT4 - 160mm - KASHIMA*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (27. Oktober 2019)

Ohhh
Na dann!


----------



## fx:flow (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich kriege den Newsletter von RCZ ums Verrecken nicht eingerichtet. Weder bei DE oder FR auf verschiedenen Mailadressen bekomme ich etwas außer der Erstbestätigung, im Spam landet nichts.

Was mache ich falsch? Tipps?

Danke!


----------



## Aldar (28. Oktober 2019)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Ich kriege den Newsletter von RCZ ums Verrecken nicht eingerichtet. Weder bei DE oder FR auf verschiedenen Mailadressen bekomme ich etwas außer der Erstbestätigung, im Spam landet nichts.
> 
> Was mache ich falsch? Tipps?
> 
> Danke!


war bei mir genau so, nach einer E-Mail an den support gings dann


----------



## backinblack76 (28. Oktober 2019)

ich hab das Problem genau andersrum. Ich werde den Newsletter nicht mehr los. Abmeldung funktioniert nicht


----------



## ma1208 (28. Oktober 2019)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> ich hab das Problem genau andersrum. Ich werde den Newsletter nicht mehr los. Abmeldung funktioniert nicht


Mach doch eine automatische Weiterleitung an fx:flow mit anschließendem automatischem Löschen. Zwei Probleme mit einer Klappe gelöst


----------



## eLLWeeBee (28. Oktober 2019)

Hat schon jemand seinen Syntace Carbon Lenker von RCZ bekommen?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Oktober 2019)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand seinen Syntace Carbon Lenker von RCZ bekommen?


Oder seine Lyrik für 499€?


----------



## Nd-60 (28. Oktober 2019)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand seinen Syntace Carbon Lenker von RCZ bekommen?


nein, aber meine Gabel hat jetzt auch 2mal so lange gedauert, wie angegeben. Kommt Zeit kommt Rad 

edit: gabel da, aber 27.5 statt 27.5+ bin mal gespannt was rcz sagt, wo der Fehler liegt


----------



## schneller Emil (28. Oktober 2019)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand seinen Syntace Carbon Lenker von RCZ bekommen?


Hab heute eine Mail von ups bekommen... nehme an, das wird der Lenker sein
Hab noch was anderes bestellt, aber das war 3 Wochen später 
Ich meld mich wenn’s packerl da ist


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2019)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand seinen Syntace Carbon Lenker von RCZ bekommen?



Ja kam eigentlich die Woche drauf an, war ja on Stock... bestellt hab ich einen Vector carbon 760 High 10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLLWeeBee (28. Oktober 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja kam eigentlich die Woche drauf an, war ja on Stock... bestellt hab ich einen Vector carbon 760 High 10.



ich hab einen 780er High 35 bestellt am 25.09. mit 20 Tagen Lieferzeit.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Oktober 2019)

20T = Werktage - bei einer 2-3 Tage Woche - also min. 2 Monate


----------



## Apa (28. Oktober 2019)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand seinen Syntace Carbon Lenker von RCZ bekommen?


Laut RCZ, für den 780 35 high:
Dear Customer,
Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we do not have the exact schedule yet because we are still awaiting the delivery of the SYNTACE Handlebars VECTOR Carbon from the supplier. Your order is a p rivate sale so there is a delay about 25 -30 WORKING DAYS before shipping. As mentioned on our site, the  announced delay may be more or less long than mentionned according to the supplier


----------



## aibeekey (28. Oktober 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> nein, aber meine Gabel hat jetzt auch 2mal so lange gedauert, wie angegeben. Kommt Zeit kommt Rad
> 
> edit: gabel da, aber 27.5 statt 27.5+ bin mal gespannt was rcz sagt, wo der Fehler liegt



Mattoc? Die sollte ich auch demnächst in der Post haben. Aber mir käme das mit den 27.5 sehr gelegen


----------



## Nd-60 (29. Oktober 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Mattoc? Die sollte ich auch demnächst in der Post haben. Aber mir käme das mit den 27.5 sehr gelegen



Du wirst wahrscheinlich Glück haben. Auf der Seite wurde die Artikelbeschreibung geändert. Jetzt steht 27.5" ohne + unter dieser Artikelnummer.


----------



## arghlol (29. Oktober 2019)

@Member57 
Hast du zufällig mal die Einbaulänge gemessen? Meine liegt leider noch bei der Post :-/


----------



## eLLWeeBee (29. Oktober 2019)

Apa schrieb:


> Laut RCZ, für den 780 35 high:
> Dear Customer,
> Thank you for your mail. Unfortunately, we do not have the exact schedule yet because we are still awaiting the delivery of the SYNTACE Handlebars VECTOR Carbon from the supplier. Your order is a p rivate sale so there is a delay about 25 -30 WORKING DAYS before shipping. As mentioned on our site, the  announced delay may be more or less long than mentionned according to the supplier



Danke für die Info!
Na dann warten wir mal...


----------



## Nd-60 (29. Oktober 2019)

arghlol schrieb:


> @Member57
> Hast du zufällig mal die Einbaulänge gemessen? Meine liegt leider noch bei der Post :-/



ca.530mm
in die gabel passt ein 29" 2.25 nobby nic. Dann schleift der Reifen minimal. Ist aber zu viel zum fahren.


----------



## arghlol (29. Oktober 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> ca.530mm
> in die gabel passt ein 29" 2.25 nobby nic. Dann schleift der Reifen minimal. Ist aber zu viel zum fahren.


Alles klar, danke. Dann passt sie für mich leider auch nicht. Hatte es schon befürchtet, da sie die Beschreibung änderten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (29. Oktober 2019)

arghlol schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke. Dann passt sie für mich leider auch nicht. Hatte es schon befürchtet, da sie die Beschreibung änderten.


die werden jetzt einen Haufen gabeln falsch deklariert haben. Kommunikation mit rcz läuft, sie haben es jetzt an after sales weitergeben, was auch immer das bedeutet. Paypal ist auch eingeschaltet. Das wird schon. Auf der Rechnung steht auch ein +

ist sehr ärgerlich. Die gabel mach einen super Eindruck fürs Geld. Ich hätte die gern mal probiert. Sie war fürs Rad meiner Freundin gedacht.


----------



## damonsta (29. Oktober 2019)

vopsi schrieb:


> 29er Conti Baron in 2,4 mit BCC für 25,99€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das eine veraltete Version?


----------



## arghlol (29. Oktober 2019)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ist das eine veraltete Version?


Ja, die 2017er. Noch mit steiferer und stabilerer Apex-Einlage, schlechteren Tubeless-Eigenschaften und vermutlich einen Tick schmaler.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (29. Oktober 2019)

Quasi unfahrbar.


----------



## BigJohn (30. Oktober 2019)

Die MT5 von rcz gehen jetzt wohl auf den Weg.


----------



## mike79 (30. Oktober 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die MT5 von rcz gehen jetzt wohl auf den Weg.


Wenn Sie da sind merkt man es sich anhand der bikemarkt Anzeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. Oktober 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Wenn Sie da sind merkt man es sich anhand der bikemarkt Anzeigen


Oder Suchanfragen nach Shimano-Hebeln. Wer sich wegen den paar Kröten die Mühe macht... naja.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf sehr günstige Shiguras


----------



## Zaskarpeter (30. Oktober 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> die werden jetzt einen Haufen gabeln falsch deklariert haben. Kommunikation mit rcz läuft, sie haben es jetzt an after sales weitergeben, was auch immer das bedeutet. Paypal ist auch eingeschaltet. Das wird schon. Auf der Rechnung steht auch ein +
> 
> ist sehr ärgerlich. Die gabel mach einen super Eindruck fürs Geld. Ich hätte die gern mal probiert. Sie war fürs Rad meiner Freundin gedacht.


 
Schade, Sie hätte so schön ins Fuse gepasst. 
Und nein, die Machete mit 32mm ist keine Alternative :-(


----------



## BigJohn (31. Oktober 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> CANNONDALE Trigger 2 Carbon Fully Rahmen, Modelljahr 2016 in Größe M, ohne Dämpfer.
> Für* 599,99 Euro* bei RCZ mit Code *RCZCAN!
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte beachten, dass das alte Trigger einen proprietären Dämpfer/Pull-Shock (Fox DYAD) benötigt. Der kostet neu ~600€ und ist selten gebraucht zu finden.


----------



## baconcookie (31. Oktober 2019)

MT5 komplettset mit scheiben für 170,95€









						MT5 Scheibenbremsen-Set + Storm HC
					

bikesport e-mtb 02/2018 Test: "Kontrollierte Entscheidung: 8 E-Bike-Bremsen"  Testergebnis: Preis/Leistung & Note 1,82            Freeride 01/2018 Test: "Stop it! Gravity Bremsen"  Testergebnis: 9,5 Punkte...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bitte beachten, dass das alte Trigger einen proprietären Dämpfer/Pull-Shock (Fox DYAD) benötigt. Der kostet neu ~600€ und ist selten gebraucht zu finden.


......und oft kaputt


----------



## BigJohn (31. Oktober 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ......und oft kaputt


Also meiner weiß sich zu benehmen. Und einen kaputten DYAD kann man immerhin zum Preis eines neuen Monarch RL (o.ä.) servicen lassen


----------



## Davimas (1. November 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die MT5 von rcz gehen jetzt wohl auf den Weg.



Dann landen wieder ein paar wohl hier:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör in Bamberg - Bayern | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Bamberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Da macht der Typ dort aber schon noch gutn Handel mit.......die weiteren Anzeigen.....
Nennt sich sogar als Privatperson "Bike-Restposten"


----------



## alles-fahrer (1. November 2019)

Da ist doch eigentlich nichts gegen einzuwenden? Oder meinst Du er sollte dadurch bereits als Händler auftreten?


----------



## sp00n82 (1. November 2019)

Wenn er das regelmäßig macht, dann könnte das Finanzamt da schon mal Interesse zeigen...


----------



## americo (1. November 2019)

Ich denke mal das Finanzamt wird das höchstens dann interessieren wenn jemand penetrant "Anzeigen" gegen denjenigen erstattet.
Ansonsten müssten die Ebay und Konsorten zusperren.
Da würde wahrscheinlich eher derjenige verfolgt, der darauf aufmerksam macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (1. November 2019)

Ist doch Quatsch. Wegen den paar Euro würde ich keinen Aufstand machen.


----------



## hardtails (1. November 2019)

Davimas schrieb:


> Dann landen wieder ein paar wohl hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist hier auch unterwegs

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/501894


----------



## sp00n82 (1. November 2019)

americo schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Finanzamt wird das höchstens dann interessieren wenn jemand penetrant "Anzeigen" gegen denjenigen erstattet.
> Ansonsten müssten die Ebay und Konsorten zusperren.
> Da würde wahrscheinlich eher derjenige verfolgt, der darauf aufmerksam macht.











						Privatverkauf & Steuer: Was Ebay-Verkäufer beachten sollten
					

Wann das Finanzamt für Verkäufe auf Ebay Steuern haben will.  Die Stiftung Warentest zeigt die 5 häufigsten Steuerfallen.




					www.test.de


----------



## americo (1. November 2019)

Ohne dass da jetzt eine Endlosdiskussion starten soll.
Theorie und Praxis...

Ist doch so ähnlich wie die üblichen Gaunereien auf online Plattformen.
Wieviele tausende es da wohl täglich gibt?
Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen wieviel Euros am Tag durch Betrügereien auf den diversen Plattformen ergaunert werden und wieviel davon aufgedeckt wird.

Wie sagte mir mal ein zuständiger Hauptkommissar in einem solchen Fall so schön:
"Wenn ich bei dem Plattformbetreiber Nachfrage, bekomme ich oft Wochenlang keine Auskunft, wenn überhaupt eine Rückmeldung kommt.
Da könnte ja jeder kommen und sich als Polizei ausgeben..."

Und jetzt geht's wieder um Schnäppchen. Ich klinke mich aus.


----------



## Steefan (1. November 2019)

americo schrieb:


> Und jetzt geht's wieder um Schnäppchen



Noch nicht ganz...



americo schrieb:


> so ähnlich wie die üblichen Gaunereien



Wirklich?



americo schrieb:


> sagte mir mal ein zuständiger Hauptkommissar in einem solchen Fall



Und wie ist die Geschichte ausgegangen?
Hat er die Gauner schlussendlich dingfest machen können?


----------



## nosaint77 (1. November 2019)

Solche Rohrkrepierer mögen ewig auf Ihrer Ware sitzen bleiben! Wer doch kauft, muss dämlich sein, weil: teurer, Null Garantie und Rückgaberecht.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. November 2019)

americo schrieb:


> Ohne dass da jetzt eine Endlosdiskussion starten soll.
> Theorie und Praxis...
> 
> Ist doch so ähnlich wie die üblichen Gaunereien auf online Plattformen.
> ...


Mit dem Link wollte ich eigentlich nur aufzeigen, dass das Finanzamt durchaus auch von selbst das Netz durchforstet und nicht unbedingt auf Hinweisgeber angewiesen ist, also nur auf Zuruf tätig wird.


----------



## SilIy (2. November 2019)

Es soll bei solchen Geschichten nicht zwingendermaßen um Steuerabgaben gehen, die den Käufer nicht wirklich interessieren, sondern um etwaige Gewährleistungsansprüche, die sich aus gewerbsmäßigen Angebot ableiten lassen. Gewerbsmäßige Handlung würde bereits bei einem Verkauf mit Gewinnabsicht vorliegen - was hier ja durchaus der Fall ist (vor allem wiederholt, nachhaltig und großflächig). Sofern der Verkäufer über solche "Kleinigkeiten" hinwegsieht, wäre ich echt arg vorsichtig, da überhaupt etwas zu erwerben.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. November 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Solche Rohrkrepierer mögen ewig auf Ihrer Ware sitzen bleiben! Wer doch kauft, muss dämlich sein, weil: teurer, Null Garantie und Rückgaberecht.


Ich freue mich, wenn ich selber nicht bei RCZ gekauft habe oder kaufen wollte, z.B. weil ich ewig drauf hätte warten müssen oder zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht interessiert war, und dann zu günstigem Preis kaufen kann bei jemandem, der sich das Zeug in die Ecke gelegt hat. (Gewährleistung mal beiseite)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (2. November 2019)

SilIy schrieb:


> Es soll bei solchen Geschichten nicht zwingendermaßen um Steuerabgaben gehen, die den Käufer nicht wirklich interessieren, sondern um etwaige Gewährleistungsansprüche, die sich aus gewerbsmäßigen Angebot ableiten lassen. Gewerbsmäßige Handlung würde bereits bei einem Verkauf mit Gewinnabsicht vorliegen - was hier ja durchaus der Fall ist (vor allem wiederholt, nachhaltig und großflächig). Sofern der Verkäufer über solche "Kleinigkeiten" hinwegsieht, wäre ich echt arg vorsichtig, da überhaupt etwas zu erwerben.



Anwälte sprechen von 15-25 Verkäufen im Monat, Gerichte in der Praxis oft erst ab 40, ebay selber gar von 100 (die haben natürlich ein Interesse an den Verkäufen) die die Grenze zum gewerblichen Handel bilden. Abweichungen sind natürlich möglich wenn jemand zB nur Neuware verkauft, wird es schwierig auch 15 Verkäufe zu rechtfertigen. In dem Fall hier ist es wohl eindeutig, nur Neuware, nur Verkäufe im Profil (keine Käufe), selber Name als Wiedererkennungswert auf mehreren Plattformen und professionell anmutende Beschreibung und Bilder. Da dürfte man sich schwer rausreden können. Weiß aber natürlich niemand ob er die Gewinne nicht in der Steuererklärung angibt, dann drückt er sich ggf. nur um Gewährleistung und Wiederrufsrecht. Weiß ja auch niemand ob er nicht ein Kleingewerbe angemeldet hat. In der Regel werden solche Leute hier im Bikemarkt "zwangsvergewerblicht" sobald das der Forenbetreiber spitz bekommt.


----------



## alles-fahrer (2. November 2019)

Nachdem RCZ inzwischen endlich meine vor über zwei Monaten gekauften MT5 verschickt hat versuche ich nun die Sendungsnummer aus der Email ("JDD000...") irgendwo zu tracken. Hatte weder bei Collismo, noch bei UPS oder DHL Erfolg damit. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wie ich herausfinden kann wo die Sendung steckt?


----------



## ma1208 (2. November 2019)

Meine MT5 ist auch unterwegs und die geschickte Nummer, mit dem gleichen Anfang, funktioniert bei DHL tadellos.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2019)

bis man was findet dauert immer etwas.
ist eine dhl nummer.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (2. November 2019)

Mir haben sie letztens was per DPD geschickt


----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2019)

Zu mir (Österreich) kommt immer UPS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (2. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Zu mir (Österreich) kommt immer UPS...


Ja, leider in Ö nur UPS


----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2019)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Ja, leider in Ö nur UPS



Warum leider? Funktioniert doch gut mit UPS, zumindest hab ich die wenigsten Probleme! Am schlimmsten finde ich GLS!


----------



## Jierdan (2. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Warum leider? Funktioniert doch gut mit UPS, zumindest hab ich die wenigsten Probleme! Am schlimmsten finde ich GLS!



Also in Deutschland waren 100% meiner UPS-Lieferungen chaotisch und erheblich verspätet. Die Konkurrenz ist auch nicht dolle, aber UPS schießt den Vogel ab.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. November 2019)

Bei mir läuft UPS absolut perfekt, auch bei internationalen Sendungen


----------



## hardtails (2. November 2019)

Das interessiert kein Schwein !


----------



## wirme (3. November 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das interessiert kein Schwein !



Mich schon. Und Schweine lesen hier eh nicht mit.


----------



## alles-fahrer (3. November 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das interessiert kein Schwein !


Was stört es dich? Das hier ist schließlich der LABERthread!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Was stört es dich? Das hier ist schließlich der LABERthread!


Logistiklaberthread?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (3. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Was stört es dich? Das hier ist schließlich der LABERthread!


Was stört es dich? Das hier ist schließlich der LABERthread!


----------



## urban_overload (3. November 2019)

jofland schrieb:


> *Maxxis Minion DHR II 3C MaxxTerra EXO WT TR 29" x 2,4" Faltreifen - Werkstattverpackung
> 
> 29,99 € plus 3,95 € Versand*
> 
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/maxxis...-tr-29-faltreifen-werkstattverpackung-1460254





urban_overload schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion DHR II 29x2.4" WT EXO TR 3C MaxxTerra (1149) in Werkstattverpackung um 30€ bei bike-components:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simoni84 (3. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Nachdem RCZ inzwischen endlich meine vor über zwei Monaten gekauften MT5 verschickt hat versuche ich nun die Sendungsnummer aus der Email ("JDD000...") irgendwo zu tracken. Hatte weder bei Collismo, noch bei UPS oder DHL Erfolg damit. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wie ich herausfinden kann wo die Sendung steckt?



Versandbestätigung ging letzten Mo/Di von RCZ raus , am Do kam die Ware.

Hatte allerdings in der Vergangenheit auch öfters Schwierigkeiten mit den Links.
Ware kam bisher aber immer an.
Keine Probleme.


----------



## forever (3. November 2019)

Kennt jemand diese Scheibenbremse? CSC 8.0...gleiche Brakepads wie Avid BB-5, sieht mechanisch aus, ist aber hydraulisch.
Gewicht 410gr. das Set ohne Scheiben / Zubehör, und hatte ich für 95 EUR incl. Versand via Alien Express gesehen...nie
gehört, das Ding...









						2019 CSC 8.0 MTB Hydraulic Disc Brake Set Bicycle Oil Press Disc Brake Group, MTB Hydraulic Colors Disc Brake 160mm CNC Processing  From Relaxes, $200.81 | DHgate.Com
					

Wholesale cheap  brand -csc 8.0 mtb hydraulic disc brake set bicycle oil press disc brake group, mtb hydraulic colors disc brake 160mm cnc processing from Chinese bike brakes supplier - relaxes on DHgate.com.



					www.dhgate.com


----------



## sp00n82 (3. November 2019)

forever schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Scheibenbremse? CSC 8.0...gleiche Brakepads wie Avid BB-5, sieht mechanisch aus, ist aber hydraulisch.
> Gewicht 410gr. das Set ohne Scheiben / Zubehör, und hatte ich für 95 EUR incl. Versand via Alien Express gesehen...nie
> gehört, das Ding...
> 
> ...


Also auf den Detailbildern sieht das schon ziemlich deutlich nach Hydraulik aus. Allerdings kann ich da auch keine Öffnung am Hebel zum Entlüften finden, wäre als ein geschlossenes System? Am Sattel scheint zwar vielleicht was zu sein, aber ohne Öffnung oben wird Entlüften ja zur Qual.

Für ein Eisdielen-Bike würde ich die wegen der Optik vielleicht holen. Für alles andere nicht.


----------



## forever (3. November 2019)

Eben. Kein Reservoir. Komischer Bremshebel. Die Bremssättel sehen auch irgendetwas nach Magura aus, aus geraumer Vorzeit. Kaufen würde ich sie nicht, die Asiaten produzieren manchmal seltsame BikeParts.


----------



## dirk75 (3. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Nachdem RCZ inzwischen endlich meine vor über zwei Monaten gekauften MT5 verschickt hat versuche ich nun die Sendungsnummer aus der Email ("JDD000...") irgendwo zu tracken. Hatte weder bei Collismo, noch bei UPS oder DHL Erfolg damit. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wie ich herausfinden kann wo die Sendung steckt?



Direktverfolgung durch Anklicken funktionierte bei mir auch nicht, wurde auf die " laposte.fr " Seite geleitet und nichts ging.
Dann in die DHL Paket App kopiert und es war eine saubere Nachverfolgung möglich.


----------



## Homer4 (3. November 2019)

Sry meine Nachrichten zum starling hätte ich besser in einen Post packen sollen.
Im Übrigen stimmt sonst hoffentlich alles


----------



## freetourer (3. November 2019)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Sry meine Nachrichten zum starling hätte ich besser in einen Post packen sollen.
> Im Übrigen stimmt sonst hoffentlich alles



What? - Ich verstehe kein Wort ...


----------



## hardtails (3. November 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> What? - Ich verstehe kein Wort ...



Es haben sich manche ein starling für 900pfund bestellt



ddachten sie


----------



## Deleted 23985 (3. November 2019)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Sry meine Nachrichten zum starling hätte ich besser in einen Post packen sollen.
> Im Übrigen stimmt sonst hoffentlich alles


hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (3. November 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Es haben sich manche ein starling für 900pfund bestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ddachten sie



Un wo gibt es das?


----------



## jammerlappen (4. November 2019)

nirgends


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (4. November 2019)

Für 950,- darf man es nur bestellen. Es zu bekommen kostet noch mal das gleiche ?


----------



## forever (4. November 2019)

Braucht noch jemand günstige 160er Discs fürs Winterbike, die Stadtschlampe? 









						1.31US $ 29% OFF|Disc Brake Rotors 160mm Ultralight MTB Bike Disc Brake Pads Rotors with Screws Cycling Parts New Arrival 2019|Bicycle Brake|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Eine 160er Disc <2.50 EUR


----------



## Flo7 (4. November 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern bei RCZ bei dem American Classic 3834 Boost Laufradsatz zugelangt.
> 140 Euro inkl. Versand war einfach zu verlockend, zumal die Decals zu meinem Fuse passen (wenn sie drauf bleiben).
> Bin auf das Gewicht gespannt...




Schon jemand bekommen?


----------



## ilfer (4. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Schon jemand bekommen?


Ich nicht. Warte aber noch auf zwei andere RCZ-Bestellungen die noch länger her sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (4. November 2019)

Dito, die 20 Werktage für den Monarch RT3 200x57 sind in jedem Fall durch. Aber man kennt es ja mittlerweile.


----------



## Flo7 (4. November 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Warte aber noch auf zwei andere RCZ-Bestellungen die noch länger her sind.



Komisch, waren ja on stock...


----------



## elbstone (4. November 2019)

Hab den RS Monarch auch bestellt, schreibe morgen mal wieder die übliche Mail  
Gebe dann mal Rückmeldung, wenn ich eine Antwort habe. 

So long


----------



## Korner (5. November 2019)

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl einige hier bestellen mit Absicht dort nur um sich am Ende bei denen zu Beschweren  ?


----------



## JoDeCologne (5. November 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl einige hier bestellen mit Absicht dort nur un sich am Ende bei denen zu Beschweren  ?


Hä, da kann man jetzt bestellen ohne sich zu beschweren  .. dachte das gehört zum regulären Bestellvorgang, um Ware oder Erstattung überhaupt zu bekommen ?

Unverschämt, da schreib ich gleich mal ne Mail


Spaß beiseite; jetzt wo die Hausbanken mit Negativzinsen drohen, kann man bei Rcz sein Geld doch recht zinsneutral für mehrere Monate parken. Hab ich von Mai bis Oktober sehr erfolgreich gemacht. DT Swiss oder Raceface - Produkte mit Prädikat „private sale“ sind hier zu empfehlen


----------



## jammerlappen (5. November 2019)

Bin da aber auch hin - und hergerissen zwischen Tiefenentspannung und die Maibestellung könnte im November aber wirklich mal kommen...


----------



## alles-fahrer (5. November 2019)

Meine MT5 soll laut DHL-Tracking morgen ankommen. Endlich! Bestellt am 25.08. - keine 2,5 Monate also. Yay!


----------



## ma1208 (5. November 2019)

Bei mir exakt gleich. Nur leider habe ich damals die Erfahrung noch nicht gehabt und wusste nicht, dass es oft so viel länger dauert. Und ich konnte nun so lange nicht auf mein neues Hardtail verzichten. Daher ist schon längst ne andere Bremse dran, die ich hier im Bikemarkt gekauft habe. Also landet die MT5 wohl erst mal im Backup-Lager...


----------



## baconcookie (5. November 2019)

was habt ihr jetzt für die mt5 (mit oder ohne scheiben) gezahlt?


----------



## ma1208 (5. November 2019)

Ich inklusive Versand und ohne Scheiben rund 104 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (5. November 2019)

für vorne und hinten? das ist natürlich geil


----------



## ma1208 (5. November 2019)

Ja, günstig ist es schon. Aber doch viel, wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht 
Wenn du sie willst gebe ich sie dir gerne für 104 plus Porto zu dir. Bei Bedarf schreib ne PN.


----------



## culoduro (5. November 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ja, günstig ist es schon. Aber doch viel, wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht
> Wenn du sie willst gebe ich sie dir gerne für 104 plus Porto zu dir. Bei Bedarf schreib ne PN.


Das kann ich auch anbieten, wenn noch wer ein Paar MT5 braucht. 
Ebenso gerne per PN falls Bedarf besteht.


----------



## mip86 (5. November 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch anbieten, wenn noch wer ein Paar MT5 braucht.
> Ebenso gerne per PN falls Bedarf besteht.


 hätte ich das eher gewusst hätte ich mir die Bestellung geschenkt. Warte auch immer ewig. Teilweise kommen die Bestellungen gar nicht. Die letzte ist angeblich im Postzentrum verschwunden.


----------



## ilfer (5. November 2019)

Heute auf Nachfrage immerhin die Versandbestätigung für den American Classic Boost Radsatz bekommen. Vom DT-Swiss-Gravelsatz und den 80mm TranzX-Stützen noch keine Spur.


----------



## JDEM (5. November 2019)

Gibt übrigens nen extra RCZ Thread...


----------



## alles-fahrer (5. November 2019)

Bei RCZ kann man IMHO wirklich nur Gelegenheiten nutzen, und auf lange Sicht bestellen. Wenn man konkret was benötigt ist der Shop die falsche Wahl. 

In meinem aktuellen Fall wollte ich einfach nach Jahren Magura mal wieder ne Chance geben, und da warte ich lieber 10 Wochen als danach unzufrieden eine teuer gekaufte Bremse gebraucht mit ordentlich Verlust wieder verkaufen zu müssen.


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gibt übrigens nen extra RCZ Thread...


Naja, die meisten Schnäppchen kommen halt von RCZ, da lässt sich der Laden hier kaum vermeiden. Im Frühjahr sind halt wieder die Montageständer von Lidl dran.


----------



## Aldar (5. November 2019)

WAAAAAAAAS? Erst im Frühjahr? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAS? Erst im Frühjahr? ?


Nehme ich zurück  ? 



man1acc schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Schnapper für nen brauchbaren Montageständer suchen. Muss nix Wildes sein. Günstig und Preiswert soll er sein...


----------



## culoduro (5. November 2019)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> hätte ich das eher gewusst hätte ich mir die Bestellung geschenkt. Warte auch immer ewig. Teilweise kommen die Bestellungen gar nicht. Die letzte ist angeblich im Postzentrum verschwunden.


meine ist aber auch erst gestern angekommen...


----------



## Flo7 (5. November 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Heute auf Nachfrage immerhin die Versandbestätigung für den American Classic Boost Radsatz bekommen. Vom DT-Swiss-Gravelsatz und den 80mm TranzX-Stützen noch keine Spur.




Bzgl LRS: Da hab ich seit 30.10 die Sendungsnummer pre advised bei UPS, heute kam die Versandbestätigung bei RCZ aber das dauert dann noch immer 1-2 Tage bis die wirklich unterwegs sind!

Heute ging mal die Mt5 auf die Reise, ebenfalls seit 30.10 pre advised, gestern die Bestätigung von RCZ erhalten und seit heute unterwegs!


----------



## Ghoste (5. November 2019)

JoDeCologne schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite; jetzt wo die Hausbanken mit Negativzinsen drohen, kann mein bei Rcz sein Geld doch recht zinsneutral für mehrere Monate parken. Hab ich von Mai bis Oktober sehr erfolgreich gemacht. DT Swiss oder Raceface - Produkte mit Prädikat „private sale“ sind hier zu empfehlen



Da geb ich dir recht, bevor das Geld auf dem Konto verschimmelt, lieber hier „investieren“ und günstige Preise erzielen. Seht es als neuen Anlagenmarkt :-D


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (5. November 2019)

Ich warte, bis die einen Mtb-Fonds auflegen, welcher die Produkte dieser Kategorie bündelt. Wegen Risikostreuung und so


----------



## platt_ziege (6. November 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Lenker:
> Der wird demnächst getestet. Bin gespannt ob der Flex wirklich so angenehm ist wie es Viele in den Bewertungen beschreiben.


und, wie fällt das urteil aus? flext? (deutlich) spür/merkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (6. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> und, wie fällt das urteil aus? flext? (deutlich) spür/merkbar?


Yup. Kann mich nicht beschweren. Fährt bislang sehr angenehm.
Die rauen Stellen an den Lenker Enden sind super. Man braucht gerade mal 2 Nm und die die Teile sitzen bombenfest.


----------



## forever (6. November 2019)

Falls jemand einen schönen Titanium Rahmen in 27.5", 650B und 17 Zoll RH sucht, hier für <470 EUR:









						568.88US $ |Kalosse – cadre de vtt 27.5x17 pouces en titane, pour freins à disque | AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## JoDeCologne (6. November 2019)

forever schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen schönen Titanium Rahmen in 27.5", 650B und 17 Zoll RH sucht, hier für <470 EUR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie sind die Erfahrungen bei Aliexpress? Hab bisher nur bis 50€ dort bestellt.

Aber wenn man vom Einkauf in Luxembourg schon gelangweilt ist, gilt es neue Herausforderungen anzugehen ! 
China , Zölle, Paypalfälle..


ps. Schonmal jemand im DarkNet bestellt?


----------



## alles-fahrer (6. November 2019)

forever schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen schönen Titanium Rahmen in 27.5", 650B und 17 Zoll RH sucht, hier für <470 EUR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da sind die Titanrahmen bei Planet-X aus UK vermutlich die bessere Wahl. Aktuellere Eckdaten, besserer Support und auch nicht viel teurer.

Bspw. Titus Fireline Ti oder Titus Zestar Ti.


----------



## forever (6. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Da sind die Titanrahmen bei Planet-X aus UK vermutlich die bessere Wahl. Aktuellere Eckdaten, besserer Support und auch nicht viel teurer.
> 
> Bspw. Titus Fireline Ti oder Titus Zestar Ti.


Titus Titan kenne ich, die sind top!  Aber was kostet da z.B. der Versand von der Insel?


----------



## platt_ziege (6. November 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Yup. Kann mich nicht beschweren. Fährt bislang sehr angenehm.


ist es denn mit dem nukeproof wirklich ein unterschied zu nem alu lenker? oder fällt das eher in den religiösen glaubensbereich?


----------



## forever (6. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ist es denn mit dem nukeproof wirklich ein unterschied zu nem alu lenker? oder fällt das eher in den religiösen glaubensbereich?


Carbon ist halt leichter....fahre Alulenker nur noch am CityBike/Stadtschlampe MTB.
Habe am HT so einen Carbon Flatbar von Reverse, 640mm für damals ~80 Euronen...bisher alles super.


----------



## toastet (6. November 2019)

forever schrieb:


> Carbon ist halt leichter....fahre Alulenker nur noch am CityBike/Stadtschlampe MTB.
> Habe am HT so einen Carbon Flatbar von Reverse, 640mm für damals ~80 Euronen...bisher alles super.



Nukeproof 260 Gramm+
Alu-Riser in den Dimensionen 280 Gramm


----------



## ma1208 (6. November 2019)

Mit leichter hat das angenehmere Fahrgefühl nichts zu tun. Der Dämpfungswert von Carbon ist (je nach Laminat und Aufbau) etwa 10 mal höher als von Aluminium. Das heißt die Amplituden der Vibrationen, die das Unangenehme ausmachen, werden sehr viel besser gedämpft.


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ist es denn mit dem nukeproof wirklich ein unterschied zu nem alu lenker? oder fällt das eher in den religiösen glaubensbereich?


Keine Ahnung. 
Ich fahre einfach und wenn ich keine Schmerzen in den Händen und Fingern bekomme bin ich zufrieden.
Ein gutes Negativ Beispiel ist der Sixpack Millenium Carbon Lenker.
Das Ding ist abartig brutal steif.
Bei dem Lenker hatte ich regelmäßig Schmerzen und höhere Ermüdung.
Der Horizon ist bislang angenehm unauffällig.
Mehr kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (6. November 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfungswert von Carbon ist (je nach Laminat und Aufbau) etwa 10 mal höher als von Aluminium. Das heißt die Amplituden der Vibrationen, die das Unangenehme ausmachen, werden sehr viel besser gedämpft.





OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich fahre einfach und wenn ich keine Schmerzen in den Händen und Fingern bekomme bin ich zufrieden.Mehr kann ich nicht sagen.


deshalb ja meine frage bezogen rein auf den nukeproof, weil der ja noch im angebot ist und flexen soll. hintergrund ist, dass ich mal einen lenker mit etwas höhren rise probieren wollte, wo sich dann der nukeproof als carbon entscheidung ja eignen würde, ein alu lenker aber ja meist günstiger zu haben ist. gewicht und fetisch ist mir dabei latte


----------



## bobbycar (6. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> deshalb ja meine frage bezogen rein auf den nukeproof, weil der ja noch im angebot ist und flexen soll. hintergrund ist, dass ich mal einen lenker mit etwas höhren rise probieren wollte, wo sich dann der nukeproof als carbon entscheidung ja eignen würde, ein alu lenker aber ja meist günstiger zu haben ist. gewicht und fetisch ist mir dabei latte


Kaufen, probieren, wenn es nicht taugt: Verkaufen. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## ma1208 (6. November 2019)

Spank hat ja zum steigern der Dämpfung das "Vibrocore", ein Ausschäumen des Hohlraumes, eingeführt. Soll auch helfen, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann. Ist dann halt relativ schwer und auch nicht mehr deutlich günstiger als Carbon. 
Zum Beispiel den hier, mit Rabattcode ab 80 Euro zu haben:








						Spank OOZY Trail Riser Lenker (780 mm, Vibrocore™) | Chain Reaction
					

Spank OOZY Trail Riser Lenker (780 mm, Vibrocore™) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## platt_ziege (6. November 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Kaufen, probieren, wenn es nicht taugt: Verkaufen. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer.


leihst du mir die kohle für diesen versuch und kümmerst dich um den verkauf bei nicht gefallen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> leihst du mir die kohle für diesen versuch und kümmerst dich um den verkauf bei nicht gefallen?


Geht doch bitte zurück in euren Sandkasten.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. November 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Geht doch bitte zurück in euren Sandkasten.


regnet!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> regnet!


gerade deshalb


----------



## platt_ziege (6. November 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> gerade deshalb


es scheint als solltest du lieber hin...


----------



## bobbycar (6. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> leihst du mir die kohle für diesen versuch und kümmerst dich um den verkauf bei nicht gefallen?


Frag Mutti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (6. November 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Frag Mutti.


wenn das hier schon nicht mehr klappt,







 brauch ich damit gar nicht erst ankommen


----------



## bobbycar (6. November 2019)

Dann... heirate halt oder so. Gib nicht auf!


----------



## platt_ziege (6. November 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> heirate halt *oder so*


nutten?


----------



## bobbycar (6. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> nutten?


Frag halt, vielleicht waschen die Dir auch die Wäsche. Aber fürn Hunni ne teure Angelegenheit.


----------



## Soean (6. November 2019)

Hat jmd schon nen bc adventskalender? Und schon alles frühzeitig aufgemampft?


----------



## Nd-60 (6. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wenn das hier schon nicht mehr klappt,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kenn ich von obg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (6. November 2019)

Nukeproof Carbon ist deutlich besser als vibrocore von der Dämpfung. Beim ersteren keine Schmerzen mehr in den Händen.


----------



## ilfer (6. November 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Heute auf Nachfrage immerhin die Versandbestätigung für den American Classic Boost Radsatz bekommen. Vom DT-Swiss-Gravelsatz und den 80mm TranzX-Stützen noch keine Spur.


Meiner ist noch nicht da, aber hier ist der American Classic Radsatz schon angekommen scheinbar:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Bad Hersfeld finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Schwerer als gedacht mit 1800 Gramm :-/


----------



## alles-fahrer (6. November 2019)

MT5 sind da ... mit ein paar Kratzern und OEM-Belägen (ohne Belagschrauben). Aber dafür mit den schicken kurzen HC-Hebeln! Yay!   (Auf der Abbildung waren sie mit dem hässlichen 2-Finger Hebel abgebildet)


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. November 2019)

Das Auge bremst halt mit


----------



## toastet (6. November 2019)

Mit den 2-Fingerhebeln hat die Bremse halt mehr Power, nur dann gibt's mehr Bremsleistung als an der MT7 mit HC1 bzw. HC3-Hebeln


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> MT5 sind da ... mit ein paar Kratzern und OEM-Belägen (ohne Belagschrauben). Aber dafür mit den schicken kurzen HC-Hebeln! Yay!   (Auf der Abbildung waren sie mit dem hässlichen 2-Finger Hebel abgebildet)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 934409Anhang anzeigen 934410


Geiler Preis, die Hebel kosten separat ja noch Mal 25-30€ das Stück. Neidisch bin.....


----------



## decay (6. November 2019)

Die 2 Fingerhebel verformen sich beim Bremsen und sind meilenweit vom Druckpunkt der HC Hebel entfernt. Bestes Upgrade an der Bremse.


----------



## herbert2010 (7. November 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Die 2 Fingerhebel verformen sich beim Bremsen und sind meilenweit vom Druckpunkt der HC Hebel entfernt. Bestes Upgrade an der Bremse.


also bei meinen bremsen die ich vor 2 jahren gefahren bin hat sich nix verformt, und dann bin ich auf die saint umgestiegen da liegen welten dazwischen auch mit den HC hebeln bremst die mt5 nicht annähernd so gut...


----------



## decay (7. November 2019)

@herbert2010 Mag sein, ist halt auch ne vollkommen andere Bremse ?


----------



## herbert2010 (7. November 2019)

decay schrieb:


> @herbert2010 Mag sein, ist halt auch ne vollkommen andere Bremse ?


das gleiche trifft auf die zee auch zu fals du auf den Preis anspielst .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (7. November 2019)

Ne, ist mir egal, ich bezweifle gar nicht, dass es bessere Bremsen gibt. Es ging ja erstmal nur um den Hebel an der Magura.


----------



## korbi42 (7. November 2019)

Bezüglich nukeproof carbon Lenker:
Hab auf 2 verschiedenen bikes einmal race face sixc und einmal nukeproof carbon.

Der nukeprood ist deutlich! komfortabler zu fahren. Einfach ein "angenehmer" Flex. 
Imho empfehlenswert!


----------



## culoduro (7. November 2019)

Allen, die ihr Interesse an meinen MT5 bekundet hatten - vielen Dank!
@derbenno war der erste, an ihn gehen sie heute, wollte sie noch überprüfen.


----------



## Luftzeit (7. November 2019)

Wer bei den MT5 leer ausgegangen ist - bei CNC gibt es das Set aktuell für günstige 119€ (allerdings nicht befüllt und entlüftet - sollte aber nach der Montage sowieso gemacht werden).

Update: Oder die Bremse einzeln (mit kurzer Leitung für vorne vorgesehen) für 55€.


----------



## Flo7 (7. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> MT5 sind da ... mit ein paar Kratzern und OEM-Belägen (ohne Belagschrauben). Aber dafür mit den schicken kurzen HC-Hebeln! Yay!   (Auf der Abbildung waren sie mit dem hässlichen 2-Finger Hebel abgebildet)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 934409Anhang anzeigen 934410




Meine sind heute gekommen, leider mit den 2 Finger Hebel


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine sind heute gekommen, leider mit den 2 Finger Hebel


Gut zu wissen. Das bedeutet, auch mit solchen Abweichungen muss man bei RCZ rechnen. Wobei in diesem Fall die Abweichung ja positiv ist - @Flo7 hat ja bekommen was abgebildet war, und ich eine etwas bessere Variante.
In anderen Worten: wenn jemand etwas bekommen hat was positiv von der Beschreibung abweicht (bspw. xD-Freilauf anstelle des Shimano), dann sollte man nicht fest damit rechnen die gleiche Variante zu kriegen.


----------



## Flo7 (7. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Das bedeutet, auch mit solchen Abweichungen muss man bei RCZ rechnen. Wobei in diesem Fall die Abweichung ja positiv ist - @Flo7 hat ja bekommen was abgebildet war, und ich eine etwas bessere Variante.




Waren mit 2 Finger Hebel abgebildet! Also das bekommen was angegeben war... Kommt aber immer wieder vor, das man was anderes bekommt...

Letztens der Newman LRS Shimano Freilauf und ohne Einbaubreite angegeben gewesen,  gekommen ist er mit XD und Boost-> Also ideal eigentlich


----------



## CrossX (7. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Waren mit 2 Finger Hebel abgebildet! Also das bekommen was angegeben war... Kommt aber immer wieder vor, das man was anderes bekommt...
> 
> Letztens der Newman LRS Shimano Freilauf und ohne Einbaubreite angegeben gewesen,  gekommen ist er mit XD und Boost-> Also ideal eigentlich


Wobei die besseren Hebel sicher ein Upgrade sind. Boost und Xd sicher nicht, weil das dann uU. nicht zum Rad passt.


----------



## Flo7 (7. November 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wobei die besseren Hebel sicher ein Upgrade sind. Boost und Xd sicher nicht, weil das dann uU. nicht zum Rad passt.



Für mich jedenfalls ideal gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt8791 (7. November 2019)

Hier sind die MT5 nun auch angekommen. Bei mir ebenfalls mit den HC Hebeln. An der vorderen Bremse sind kleine Lagerspuren zu sehen. Als "Krönung" hing am vorderen Sattel noch ein QM 42 Adapter. Das Ganze für 102€ incl. Versand.


----------



## koenig_hirsch (7. November 2019)

Kurze technische Frage an die RCZ-Auskenner hier: ich versuche mich gerade (erstmals) an einer Bestellung per Newsletter/Coupon-Code von heute. Die Seite sagt mir nun allen Ernstes, der Code sei ungültig. Geht um die Magura MT4, Code siehe Newsletter 

Habe es an- und abgemeldet probiert, kein Unterschied.

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke vorab und Sport frei!
K_H


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. November 2019)

Wenn es die Bremse einzeln und als Satz gibt gilt der Code meistens für die einzelnen.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (7. November 2019)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> Kurze technische Frage an die RCZ-Auskenner hier: ich versuche mich gerade (erstmals) an einer Bestellung per Newsletter/Coupon-Code von heute. Die Seite sagt mir nun allen Ernstes, der Code sei ungültig. Geht um die Magura MT4, Code siehe Newsletter
> 
> Habe es an- und abgemeldet probiert, kein Unterschied.
> 
> ...


Nur den oder die Artikel für den Code im Warenkorb?!


----------



## koenig_hirsch (7. November 2019)

@KnauerinhoFox - ja!


----------



## kurt8791 (7. November 2019)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> Kurze technische Frage an die RCZ-Auskenner hier: ich versuche mich gerade (erstmals) an einer Bestellung per Newsletter/Coupon-Code von heute. Die Seite sagt mir nun allen Ernstes, der Code sei ungültig. Geht um die Magura MT4, Code siehe Newsletter
> 
> Habe es an- und abgemeldet probiert, kein Unterschied.
> 
> ...


Welche MT4 genau wolltest Du denn? Der Code funktioniert bei den beiden MT4 die auf den Shopbildern auf Karopapier liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (7. November 2019)

und meistens funktioniert ein Code bei RCZ auch nur, wenn alle Sachen im Warenkorb mit diesem Code in Newsletter aufgelistet waren. 
Zusätzliche Artikel raus nehmen aus dem Warenkorb, und Code nochmal neu eingeben.


----------



## koenig_hirsch (7. November 2019)

kurt8791 schrieb:


> Welche MT4 genau wolltest Du denn? Der Code funktioniert bei den beiden MT4 die auf den Shopbildern auf Karopapier liegen.


Genau mit denen habe ich es probiert, eben auch noch einmal am Telefon. Geht nicht. Bin ratlos... 

Danke euch allen für die Tipps!


----------



## nosaint77 (7. November 2019)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> Genau mit denen habe ich es probiert, eben auch noch einmal am Telefon. Geht nicht. Bin ratlos...
> 
> Danke euch allen für die Tipps!



In meiner Mail steht dieser Code für deine Teile: *RCZRES*


----------



## Flo7 (7. November 2019)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> Genau mit denen habe ich es probiert, eben auch noch einmal am Telefon. Geht nicht. Bin ratlos...
> 
> Danke euch allen für die Tipps!




Also ich hab da einen anderen Code: *RCZRES*


----------



## kurt8791 (7. November 2019)

"RCZRES"


----------



## Teuflor (7. November 2019)

4 finger hebel... Magura was hast du dir dabei nur gedacht...


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. November 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> 4 finger hebel... Magura was hast du dir dabei nur gedacht...


Trekkingversion halt


----------



## nosaint77 (7. November 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> 4 finger hebel... Magura was hast du dir dabei nur gedacht...



Aber echt. Wenn schon, denn schon und 5-Finger-Hebel rausbringen


----------



## Flo7 (8. November 2019)

SO interessante Wendung bzgl dem American Classic Laufradsatz.

Pre Advised bei UPS seit 30.10.2019, Versandbestätigung am 5.11 von RCZ erhalten und heute kam die Mail, dass es Probleme mit dem Artikel gibt:



> Dear Customer,
> We have a problem with your order. Indeed, we received the AMERICAN CLASSIC Wheelsets 3834 27.5 "Disc 6-Bolts BOOST with stickers of different colors: FRONT = red and REAR = white (picture in attachment) .We propose the pair to XXX€ if you accept. Please confirm if you would like to receive it or if you want benefit refund. We're sorry for the fail and we're looking forward hearing from you.
> Best regards,
> Nieves
> RCZ BIKE SHOP


----------



## Deleted 426828 (8. November 2019)

Das "Problem" bei den American Classic Laufrädern ist halt, das die Aufkleber unter Lack sind. War zumindest bei meinem LRS so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoDeCologne (8. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> SO interessante Wendung bzgl dem American Classic Laufradsatz.
> 
> Pre Advised bei UPS seit 30.10.2019, Versandbestätigung am 5.11 von RCZ erhalten und heute kam die Mail, dass es Probleme mit dem Artikel gibt:


Haha,  „Ihr bestelltes Essen, was schon fertig zubereitet wurde und eben mit Kellner die Küche verlassen hat..  ist doch leider aus“.

na wenn wenigsten der Preis ordentlich reduziert wurde. Beim ex/x-LRS Set, was so keinen Sinn machte, war es ein minimaler Nachlass. Bei Decalfarbe könnte man drüber nachdenken. DTSwiss - Nasstransferdruck auf eloxiert bekommt man mit abbeizen runter, bei Unterlack evtl überkleben oder lassen?


----------



## Flo7 (8. November 2019)

Hier sieht es nach Sticker aus oder?:






preislich wären wir bei 90€ plus Versand...


----------



## Teuflor (8. November 2019)

Ich würde son American Classic LRS nehmen, auch wenn die Decals rotze sind... 

Tochter freut sich


----------



## BigJohn (8. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> preislich wären wir bei 90€ plus Versand...


Einfach machen und bei nicht-Gefallen weiterreichen. Für das Geld gibts nicht mal die Hinterradnabe.


----------



## JoDeCologne (8. November 2019)

Superschöner Lrs, wenn eben die Hinterradnabe nicht den geringen Einrastwinkel hätte. Wo Dt 16 oder 32 Rastpunkte hat, liegt dieser hier wohl noch etwas drunter. Wer nicht unbedingt technisch Stolperbike’t oder per Backhop von Kanten springt, den stört der kurze Leerweg evtl nicht.

oder kann man da was umrüsten ?


----------



## ma1208 (8. November 2019)

Ich habe meines Wissens nach die glichen Naben an meinem AC Carbonator und die sind ziemlich gut. Alleine deswegen lohnt sich der Laufradsatz. Der Einrastwinkel ist aber in der Tat nicht besonders klein. Zwar gibt es 24 Rastpunkte, aber durch die "Einschwenkmechanik" ist der effektive Winkel noch ein wenig größer. Aber fürs Touren-biken etc. völlig ausreichen. Allerdings quasi lautlos. Das was Shimano als Innovation verkauft hat AC schon Jahre. Ob man lautlos mag oder die "Angry Bee" bevorzugt muss jeder selbst entscheiden. 
Hier ist die Nabe mit Mechanik übrigens erklärt: 








						Test: American Classic Wide Lightning 27.5 Tubeless Laufrad
					

32 mm Breite aber nur 1.538 g auf der Waage - wie schlägt sich der American Classic Wide Lightning 27.5 Tubeless Laufradsatz im harten Test?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Flo7 (8. November 2019)

Um 90€ habe ich natürlich zugesagt den LRS zu nehmen, sofern alles gleich ist ( Naben v/H, Boost und 6Loch)! Warte aktuell auf eine Bestätigung von RCZ...


----------



## Skydive93 (8. November 2019)

Batman schrieb:


> Endura SingleTrack Jacke II für 89.99€ bei Bike Components
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibts öfters mal mit kombination eines newsletter gutschein für 75.
Ansonsten so ziemlich die geilste Jacke die ich kenne


----------



## Aldar (8. November 2019)

evtl. noch den Black Friday abwarten, gab die schon für unter 70 Euro bei Wiggle/CrC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (8. November 2019)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Das "Problem" bei den American Classic Laufrädern ist halt, das die Aufkleber unter Lack sind. War zumindest bei meinem LRS so.


Ich habe heute meinen AC Radsatz erhalten. Komplett ohne Decals, nur die kleinen weißen mit 3834 drauf.
Bei dem Terrain-Radsatz sind die übrigens definitiv Sticker, nicht lackiert!
Bei den Naben bin ich mir nicht sicher... das sind die TERRAIN Naben von AC, nicht die von dem verlinkten Test des Wide-Lightning-Radsatzes!
Der wiegt übrigens komplett ca. 1800 Gramm. Für den stabilen Aufbau und die 32 dicken Speichen geht das in Ordnung für mich.


----------



## bobbycar (8. November 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> gibts öfters mal mit kombination eines newsletter gutschein für 75.
> Ansonsten so ziemlich die geilste Jacke die ich kenne


Du kennst die mt500 nicht!


----------



## herbert2010 (8. November 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Du kennst die mt500 nicht!


Erzähl mal ich such eh eine ersatz jacke für meine platzangst trailtech für herbst und winter .....

Lg


----------



## Jierdan (8. November 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> gibts öfters mal mit kombination eines newsletter gutschein für 75.
> Ansonsten so ziemlich die geilste Jacke die ich kenne



Die ist superdünn, selbst in XL noch sehr kurz und der Reißverschluss ist sehr hakelig, ich hatte was anderes erwartet. Ging direkt zurück.


----------



## Skydive93 (8. November 2019)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Die ist superdünn, selbst in XL noch sehr kurz und der Reißverschluss ist sehr hakelig, ich hatte was anderes erwartet. Ging direkt zurück.


superdünn kann ich jetzt nicht zustimmen. da hatte ich schon andere :d da konnte man durchschauen. Die ist realtiv stabil und hat auch schon einen sturz ohne probleme überstanden.
Das mit dem Reißverschluss stimmt. Ich würde es nicht als hackelig beschreiben. Man muss beim zuziehen die innere (ich nenns mal Lasche) zurückdrücken um ein schließen ohne probleme zu geäwhrleisten. Ansonsten beim Radfahren tip top ....


----------



## wirme (9. November 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal ich such eh eine ersatz jacke für meine platzangst trailtech für herbst und winter .....
> 
> Lg



Super Teil - habe mir vor kurzem den Anzug aus der MT500 Serie geholt.
Da ist dann quasi noch direkt die Hose dran.

Nicht ganz billig, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 

10 % Rabatt bei Fahrrad.de gibt es auch als Komoot Premium User.

Alternativ bei den Weg über Cyclestore Germany gehen.




__





						Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | Cycling Clothing | Bicycle Accessories
					

Bikes, Mountain bikes, Road Bikes, MTB Bikes, Bike Parts, Frames, BMX bikes and many more from our cyclestore bikes ranges. We offer top cycle brands such as Specialized, Giant, Shimano, Oakley, Mavic, Altura, Endura, Kona, Topeak, Pearl Izumi and Cateye. Plus all of the Bike Accessories you can...



					www.cyclestore.co.uk
				




Die haben super Preise bei Endura Klamotten und ab 87 € zusätzlich 10 % Rabatt.
Dann bei BC den Price alert nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (9. November 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mal zur Abwechslung ein Wochen- statt Tagesangebot bei RCZ. Gibt noch mehr Kram.



was gibts denn sonst noch ?


----------



## Pilatus (9. November 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Adidas Terrex Trail Cross Protect (die hohen!) für 85,77 Euro bei CRC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich das richtig, gelesen, dass das nicht die wasserdichte Version ist?


----------



## platt_ziege (9. November 2019)

Pilatus schrieb:


> hab ich das richtig, gelesen, dass das nicht die wasserdichte Version ist?


ja, leider


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2019)

Pilatus schrieb:


> hab ich das richtig, gelesen, dass das nicht die wasserdichte Version ist?


Gibt es überhaupt eine wasserdichte Version?


----------



## Pilatus (10. November 2019)

Ich dachte schon. Aber ich finde jetzt auch keinen.


----------



## ilfer (10. November 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt eine wasserdichte Version?


Nein, leider nicht. Ich hab diese hohen selbst schon daheim liegen, aber noch nie getragen... kann momentan nicht biken.


----------



## alles-fahrer (10. November 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt eine wasserdichte Version?


Die älteren, die außen dieses glatte gummiartige Material hatten waren fast wasserdicht. Da kommt selbst bei richtig extremen Bedingungen nur sehr wenig durch. Die aktuellen mit Gewebe außen sind dafür etwas besser belüftet.


----------



## nosaint77 (11. November 2019)

sven147 schrieb:


> oakley flight jacket PHOTOCHROMATISCH für 113 € mit gutschein _*newus*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hat keine photochrome Gläser, dafür andere: https://www.wigglesport.de/?s=oakley+photochrome
Ob der Code funktioniert, weiß ich aber nicht. Bin schon mit einer  versorgt


----------



## Tom33 (11. November 2019)

funktioniert jedenfalls nicht für Bestandskunden...


----------



## sven147 (12. November 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Die hat keine photochrome Gläser, dafür andere: https://www.wigglesport.de/?s=oakley+photochrome
> Ob der Code funktioniert, weiß ich aber nicht. Bin schon mit einer  versorgt



woher weisst du das? in den reviews steht sie hat und diese farbe ist mit PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (12. November 2019)

sven147 schrieb:


> woher weisst du das? in den reviews steht sie hat und diese farbe ist mit PC



Könntest Recht haben. bislang dachte ich, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil. Aber wenn die produktbeschreibung nicht stimmt, hilft einem das auch nimmer weiter


----------



## sven147 (12. November 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Könntest Recht haben. bislang dachte ich, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil. Aber wenn die produktbeschreibung nicht stimmt, hilft einem das auch nimmer weiter



ja das ist immer seltsam bei wiggle. mal schauen was stimmt, donnerstag sollte meine da sein. für den gutschein muss man ein neues konto eröffnen, die email adresse muss eine andere sein


----------



## kartoffelbrot (12. November 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> gibts öfters mal mit kombination eines newsletter gutschein für 75.
> Ansonsten so ziemlich die geilste Jacke die ich kenne


Magst du evtl. hier drauf hinweisen, wenn es soweit ist? Danke!
(Meine Größe gibt's leider nicht mehr bei bc.)


----------



## TiCho (13. November 2019)

SilIy schrieb:


> Bei CNC SLX Bremsenset für 55€ zzgl. Versand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welche bremsscheiben mit dem besten preis/leistungs verhältnis würdet ihr für empfehlen? danke!


----------



## platt_ziege (13. November 2019)

TiCho schrieb:


> welche bremsscheiben mit dem besten preis/leistungs verhältnis würdet ihr für empfehlen? danke!


auch slx


----------



## TiCho (13. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> auch slx


die ? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/shimano-slx-disc-rotor-sm-rt66m-180mm-6-hole-27655


----------



## mike79 (13. November 2019)

TiCho schrieb:


> die ? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/shimano-slx-disc-rotor-sm-rt66m-180mm-6-hole-27655


Wenn die Größe und die Befestigung passt ja
Ist jetzt keine Wissenschaft


----------



## Asko (13. November 2019)

Übrigens gibts bei CNC-Bike gerade auch ein gutes Angebot für ein XT 8000 4/2 Kolben Bremsenset.
Ist zwar etwas Arbeit die Bremssättel durch zu tauschen, aber für 148€ kann man das schon machen 





__





						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				







__





						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (15. November 2019)

Hat schon jemand den Kalender von bike components und kann was zu den Rabatten posten? Oder hat hier jemand ein Problem mit Spoilern und einer vermiesten Adventszeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (15. November 2019)

Sollte heute in der Post sein... 
Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Tony- (15. November 2019)

ist dieses Jahr anders!

- täglich 1 Türchen öffnen
 - QR-Code einscannen
 - Rabatt-Code sichern oder am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen
 - Schokolade genießen

 Bitte beachte, dass die Aktion hinter den Türchen erst am jeweiligen Tag beginnt und ab dann für eine begrenzte Dauer gilt. Es lohnt sich also gar nicht, alle Türchen schon früher zu öffnen. Und im Vorfeld alles zu essen macht sowieso dick! ;-)


----------



## mike79 (15. November 2019)

Aber man sieht vorab wohl schon wann welches Angebot ist nehm ich an....


----------



## Tony- (15. November 2019)

Ich verstehe das so, dass hinter der Tür NUR der Code sein wird und man erst am jeweiligen Tag erfährt was es ist.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (15. November 2019)

Ganz schön gewieft die Jungens von bc ?


----------



## Soean (15. November 2019)

Ich hab direkt Tür 1 aufgemacht. Das führt zu nem link advent_1 der momentan einfach auf die Startseite von bc führt momentan.

Letztes Jahr konnte man besser planen  mit trickstuff versandkostenfrei den vorrat für die saison ordern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## single-malts (15. November 2019)

No Risk no Fun... 
-10% incl. Steuer bei Abholung in Andorra (wenn man eh da ist).
-20% Abzug der MwSt. wenn man das Land mit einer Enduro-tour als Outlaw verlässt
Dann gehen gut 3700,-€ --> hoffentlich berichtet mal einer ob es klappt XD


----------



## Tony- (15. November 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Rock Shox LYRIK RC 2018 (Charger 2, DebonAir, Boost, 160mm, 29/27,5+) für *350 Euro* bei RCZ mit Code *RCZ4FL.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo kommen diese Codes immer her?


----------



## Flo7 (15. November 2019)

Newsletter


----------



## davez (15. November 2019)

single-malts schrieb:


> No Risk no Fun...
> -10% incl. Steuer bei Abholung in Andorra (wenn man eh da ist).
> -20% Abzug der MwSt. wenn man das Land mit einer Enduro-tour als Outlaw verlässt
> Dann gehen gut 3700,-€ --> hoffentlich berichtet mal einer ob es klappt XD


Dann aber auch nach Hause radeln, damit man es sich verdient


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. November 2019)

Das Bronson ist echt ne tolle Sache. Preis mit Reserve und 240s geht total i.O.


----------



## davez (16. November 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> ist dieses Jahr anders!
> 
> - täglich 1 Türchen öffnen
> 
> ...


Ab wann beginnt das denn? Es stand was von November?
Ich habe den ersten QR Code eingescannt und bin auf der ganz normalen Startseite gelandet


----------



## Asko (16. November 2019)

Du hast dir die Antwort doch selber zitiert


----------



## davez (16. November 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Du hast dir die Antwort doch selber zitiert


Ich bin einfach zu blöde   Was mich irritiert, dass sie von November sprechen... OK beginnt wohl erst am 1.12.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (16. November 2019)

The magic of Apfentskalender. Der 1.12. hat sich da als Start duchaus durchgesetzt.


----------



## davez (16. November 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> The magic of Apfentskalender. Der 1.12. hat sich da als Start duchaus durchgesetzt.


Ich war schon als Kind ungeduldig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (16. November 2019)

Naja, in Zeiten wo der Lebkuchen gefühlt schon im August im Aldi steht und der Weihnachtsmarkt im November öffnet kann man schon mal Hoffnung haben.


----------



## Tony- (16. November 2019)

..
Hinten sind jedenfalls 20 Marken gelistet, denke diese wird man im Kalender finden + 4 Pleiten ?


----------



## Lutsch (16. November 2019)

Möchtest du uns nicht auch die Marken nennen?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (16. November 2019)

Stehen bei BC auf der Homepage 









						bc basic Laufräder, Bekleidung & mehr | bike-components
					

bc basic: unsere Marke, unser Knowhow. Fahrradbekleidung, Laufräder, Werkzeuge & mehr. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Tony- (16. November 2019)

Stimmt   
LEVELNINE, XLC, SQlab, Stages, Trickstuff, evoc, GORE Wear, Garmin, Magura, Scott, Continental, Tacx, Thule, POC, Five Ten, Race Face, tune, BBB, GripGrab und 100%


----------



## platt_ziege (16. November 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Naja, in Zeiten wo der Lebkuchen gefühlt schon im August im Aldi steht und der Weihnachtsmarkt im November öffnet kann man schon mal Hoffnung haben.


gefühlt? dieses jahr hab ich mir die ersten dominsteine in badeshorts und flipflops bei lidl gekauft, als ich vom baden inner elbe kam...


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. November 2019)

single-malts schrieb:


> No Risk no Fun...
> -10% incl. Steuer bei Abholung in Andorra (wenn man eh da ist).
> -20% Abzug der MwSt. wenn man das Land mit einer Enduro-tour als Outlaw verlässt
> Dann gehen gut 3700,-€ --> hoffentlich berichtet mal einer ob es klappt XD


So bin ich an mein Meta gekommen. Vorher zwei Einffahrrunden durch den Bikepark (zur Ladentuere raus gleich die Straße rauf) und paar Aufkleber ran, womit es dann auch im Auto an der Grenze als Biketriputensil durch geht.


----------



## platt_ziege (16. November 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> So bin ich an mein Meta gekommen. Vorher zwei Einffahrrunden durch den Bikepark (zur Ladentuere raus gleich die Straße rauf) und paar Aufkleber ran, womit es dann auch im Auto an der Grenze als Biketriputensil durch geht.


wie läuft nen das mit der märchensteuer?


----------



## ilfer (16. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wie läuft nen das mit der märchensteuer?


Die schenkt Dir in dem Fall der MediaMarkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (16. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wie läuft nen das mit der märchensteuer?



Das nennt man dann Steuerhinterziehung


----------



## platt_ziege (16. November 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann Steuerhinterziehung


nö, bürgerpflichtsschnäppchen heisst es korrekt


----------



## sworks2013 (17. November 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> So bin ich an mein Meta gekommen. Vorher zwei Einffahrrunden durch den Bikepark (zur Ladentuere raus gleich die Straße rauf) und paar Aufkleber ran, womit es dann auch im Auto an der Grenze als Biketriputensil durch geht.


Die Mwst. (19%) gibst doch nur retour wenn du am Zoll die Ware (Ausfuhrschein) ausfüllst? Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## platt_ziege (17. November 2019)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Die Mwst. (19%) gibst doch nur retour wenn du am Zoll die Ware (Ausfuhrschein) ausfüllst? Oder irre ich mich da?


das ist auch mein wissensstand. wäre dufte wenn sich @beutelfuchs einfach mal kurz äussern würde


----------



## toastet (18. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Magura Mt5 um 119€ im Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repost, auch wenn die SLX jetzt von den 55 gestiegen ist auf knapp 60.

Meine SLX kamen Samstag auf jeden Fall schon, Pin/Olive waren nicht dabei wie beschrieben, dafür aber nen Satz Schrauben und auch ein Bleedblock. Auch ohne OVP gut verpackt gewesen.


----------



## SilIy (18. November 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Repost, auch wenn die SLX jetzt von den 55 gestiegen ist auf knapp 60.
> 
> Meine SLX kamen Samstag auf jeden Fall schon, Pin/Olive waren nicht dabei wie beschrieben, dafür aber nen Satz Schrauben und auch ein Bleedblock. Auch ohne OVP gut verpackt gewesen.



Hm, bei mir waren Pin und Olive dabei. Edith: Auch wenn nur für HR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (18. November 2019)

Dann wird weiteres Zubehör wohl Zufall sein.


----------



## Bench (18. November 2019)

> *Den ganzen November legen wir allen Bestellungen einen gratis Adventskalender* *bei*



Hmmm, am 2.11. einen Elite Direto X bestellt. Ein paar Tage später gekommen.
Kein Adventskalender


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. November 2019)

Inzwischen muss der BC Adventskalender doch im Umlauf sein, hurtig, hurtig leerräumen und Gelegenheiten posten, bitte!


----------



## Asko (19. November 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Inzwischen muss der BC Adventskalender doch im Umlauf sein, hurtig, hurtig leerräumen und Gelegenheiten posten, bitte!



Lies doch mal die Seite vorher hier im Thread


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. November 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Lies doch mal die Seite vorher hier im Thread


Noch kein Neugieriger dabei.


----------



## Asko (19. November 2019)

Eher kein Hellseher 



> *Und so funktioniert's:*
> - täglich 1 Türchen öffnen
> - QR-Code einscannen
> - Rabatt-Code sichern oder am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen
> ...


----------



## ErzTrailFlow (19. November 2019)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Bei Oneup gibt es mit dem Code "ONEUP2019" gerade 20%. Wer also z. B. eine Sattelstütze mit viel Hub sucht...Link


Weiß jemand zufällig wie lange der Code gültig ist?


----------



## ilfer (19. November 2019)

ErzTrailFlow schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wie lange der Code gültig ist?


Laut Newsi „for the next week“!
Der V1 Dropper ist übrigens auf 99 Usd reduziert!


----------



## Mr_Chicks (19. November 2019)

ErzTrailFlow schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wie lange der Code gültig ist?



Auf der Webseite steht folgendes 

USE DISCOUNT CODE: ONEUP2019

Valid on all in-stock items, until the 2nd of December 2019


----------



## BigJohn (19. November 2019)

Nur 72ct pro Millimeter Verstellweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErzTrailFlow (19. November 2019)

Oh mist, das hätte ich auf deren Webseite wirklich auch finden können  vielen Dank!


----------



## Duke_do (19. November 2019)

Ich bekomme bei EU Versand aus UK Dollarpreise angezeigt.
Sollte ja aktuell aus UK kein Zoll mehr drauf kommen, oder?
Dollar wird dann noch zu Euro umgerechnet und von den Preisen geht noch ca. 10% runter?


----------



## Flo7 (19. November 2019)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bei EU Versand aus UK Dollarpreise angezeigt.
> Sollte ja aktuell aus UK kein Zoll mehr drauf kommen, oder?
> Dollar wird dann noch zu Euro umgerechnet und von den Preisen geht noch ca. 10% runter?



Kein zoll aus UK, Dollar wird von deiner Kreditkarte umgerechnet. Aktuell ca 1€ zu 1,1USD

Gutschein wird leider nicht abgezogen aber um knapp 90€ kann man sich die V1 schon auf Lager legen


----------



## ilfer (19. November 2019)

Wichtig: Bei Paypal-Zahlung immer in Fremdwährung zahlen. Die Kreditkarten rechnen zu einem besseren Kurs ab als die automatische Paypal-Umrechnung!


----------



## platt_ziege (19. November 2019)

hmmm, 210 ist natürlich verlockend.
taugt die handlebar remote für den preis von $40 was, oder gibt es da was gleichwertiges günstigeres oder empfehlenswerteres?


----------



## SilIy (19. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hmmm, 210 ist natürlich verlockend.
> taugt die handlebar remote für den preis von $40 was, oder gibt es da was gleichwertiges günstigeres oder empfehlenswerteres?



Ich glaube, @OneTrustMan fährt die mit einer ZTTO remote. Vielleicht kann er ja berichten.


----------



## hardtails (19. November 2019)

die wolftooth ist ein bisschen besser als die ztto

aber der preis bringt die ztto wieder nach vorne. 

besser als alle anderen remotes sind sie beide


----------



## Flo7 (19. November 2019)

Ja denn  Zotto kann man empfehlen! Ist der wolftooth Nachbau und kostet bei aliexpress um die 15€!


----------



## Mr_Chicks (19. November 2019)

Fahr den ZTTO an einer V2 180mm. Kann nix negatives sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabeltierkater (19. November 2019)

Ich fahre die ZTTO an einer 170 mm V1. Für den Preis definitiv top, aber von der Ergonomie her (Hebelposition) finde ich die originale OneUp deutlich besser.


----------



## null-2wo (19. November 2019)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Bei Oneup gibt es mit dem Code "ONEUP2019" gerade 20%. Wer also z. B. eine Sattelstütze mit viel Hub sucht...Link


??


----------



## platt_ziege (19. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> kostet bei aliexpress um die 15€!


hast du zufällig nen beispiel link parat?


----------



## BigJohn (19. November 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ??


tba?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (19. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hast du zufällig nen beispiel link parat?



Bitteschön 

€ 16,31  39%OFF | ZTTO MTB Dropper Beitrag Hebel Sattelstütze Dropper Bike Einstellen Sitz Post Drop Mechanische Fernbedienung Hebel Universal Shifter Stil








						15.43US $ 45% OFF|Ztto Mtb Dropper Seat Post Lever Bicycle Seatpost Remote Controller Adjustable Handle Bearing Mechanical Universal Shifter Style - Bicycle Seat Post - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. November 2019)

SilIy schrieb:


> Ich glaube, @OneTrustMan fährt die mit einer ZTTO remote. Vielleicht kann er ja berichten.


Funktioniert ohne Probleme und bleibt auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2019)

Ich hab meinen ZTTO aus eBay, kostete um 18€. Solide, aber etwas unergonomisch.


----------



## Daundweg (20. November 2019)

Hallo! Nachdem ich mich hier im Forum regelmäßig informiere, habe ich mich nun extra für diese Frage angemeldet.

Ich möchte mir für mein 2015er Copperhead 3 neue Mäntel kaufen, da die Rocket Rons runter sind. Meine Entscheidung ist auf die Continental Race King Protection gefallen.
Die Mäntel kosten überall 37-40 € pro Stück.
Nun habe ich hier bei Ebay ein Angebot gefunden wo ZWEI Stück 45 € kosten sollen.
Die Mäntel auf den Bildern haben nicht die gelbe Continental Schrift wie auf der Unternehmensseite. Aber der Verkäufer hat viele Bewertungen und scheint seriös.

Aber Angebote die zu schön sind um wahr zu sein, sind ja meistens nicht wahr. Was meint ihr dazu?
Grüße


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. November 2019)

Das sind sogar die Protection - die Silberne Schrift heisst nur das es Werkstattreifen sind, sprich eigentlich nicht für den Direktvertrieb. Der Preiss ist gut, es werden wahrscheinlich ältere Mäntel sein, was aber i.d.R auch egal ist.


----------



## aixro (20. November 2019)

Das ist ein Händler, dürfte kein Problem sein. Und ob das OEM-Reifen (gelbe oder weisse Schrift) sind oder nicht, ist eigentlich ziemlich egal....


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hmmm, 210 ist natürlich verlockend.
> taugt die handlebar remote für den preis von $40 was, oder gibt es da was gleichwertiges günstigeres oder empfehlenswerteres?


Kann ich dafür eigentlich auch meine X-Fusion remote nutzen? Sollte ja gehen...


----------



## Flo7 (20. November 2019)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Kann ich dafür eigentlich auch meine X-Fusion remote nutzen? Sollte ja gehen...



Kannst du eigentlich für jede Zug gesteuerte Stütze nehmen. Klemmen kannst du mit einer Schraube am Hebel, also egal ob der Nippel an der Stütze oder am Hebel ist.


----------



## Raggygandalf (20. November 2019)

Kommt bei oneup noch was dazu an Steuern wenn ich es über deren Seite aus uk kommen lasse?


----------



## hardtails (20. November 2019)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Kommt bei oneup noch was dazu an Steuern wenn ich es über deren Seite aus uk kommen lasse?



lesen ist echt zu schwierig, ne?



Flo7 schrieb:


> Kein zoll aus UK, Dollar wird von deiner Kreditkarte umgerechnet. Aktuell ca 1€ zu 1,1USD
> 
> Gutschein wird leider nicht abgezogen aber um knapp 90€ kann man sich die V1 schon auf Lager legen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 940522


----------



## Raggygandalf (20. November 2019)

Das hab ich wohl überlesen...


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. November 2019)

Falls es jemand interessiert.
Die vor einen halben Jahr angebotene Schnapper in Form eines
DVO Jade Coil seitens BC ist endlich angekommen und wurde nun auch verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (20. November 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Falls es jemand interessiert.
> Die vor einen halben Jahr angebotene Schnapper in Form eines
> DVO Jade Coil seitens BC ist endlich angekommen und wurde nun auch verbaut
> Anhang anzeigen 940791



Darf man fragen was der damals gekostet hat? Bist schon gefahren und zufrieden?


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was der damals gekostet hat? Bist schon gefahren und zufrieden?


359 Euro, bzw. mit Hardware und Feder nicht mal 400 Euro.
Gefahren bin ich noch nicht. Keine Zeit bis her gehabt und die Bikeparks haben schon zu


----------



## Raggygandalf (20. November 2019)

Ich hab mir mal ne 180er oneup mitgenommen. Bisher war mir der sattel immer bisschen zu hoch im eingefahrenen Zustand. So kommt er fast 3cm tiefer als mein race face dropper.
Und der Preis für 151€ is natürlich mega.


----------



## Flo7 (20. November 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> 359 Euro, bzw. mit Hardware und Feder nicht mal 400 Euro.
> Gefahren bin ich noch nicht. Keine Zeit bis her gehabt und die Bikeparks haben schon zu



Danke, dann kann man ja beim Bike24 Angebot mit 287€ zuschlagen


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke, dann kann man ja beim Bike24 Angebot mit 287€ zuschlagen


Gutes Angebot, aber die Größe die ich brauchte war immer nicht lieferbar.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> 359 Euro, bzw. mit Hardware und Feder nicht mal 400 Euro.
> Gefahren bin ich noch nicht. Keine Zeit bis her gehabt und die Bikeparks haben schon zu


Elstra hatte am WE auf, faule Ausrede. Thale hat auf. Oder einfach mal durchs Zittauer rumpeln, geht auch im Winter.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. November 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Gutes Angebot, aber die Größe die ich brauchte war immer nicht lieferbar.


Capra 27,5 oder 29"? Weil 250x70 (27,5er Capra) ist lieferbar, ist ja nur ein Spacer den man entnehmen muss, falls 180mm gewünscht sind.


----------



## bashhard (20. November 2019)

Sind die 115€ für die BrandX Ascend 150mm nen guter Preis oder sollte ich noch ne Weile warten?
Hab den Preisverlauf nicht so verfolgt die letzten Monate


----------



## Flo7 (20. November 2019)

Da würde ich eher zur Oneup greifen, wobei Funktionieren tun beide...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (20. November 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Elstra hatte am WE auf, faule Ausrede. Thale hat auf. Oder einfach mal durchs Zittauer rumpeln, geht auch im Winter.


Ich war nicht da.
Bin in Schwarzwald unterwegs gewesen.
Zu den Zeitpunkt hatte ich den Jade noch nicht mal verbaut.


----------



## bashhard (20. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher zur Oneup greifen, wobei Funktionieren tun beide...


Ist die Oneup die 25€ zusätzlich wert (mit Hebel)?


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. November 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Capra 27,5 oder 29"? Weil 250x70 (27,5er Capra) ist lieferbar, ist ja nur ein Spacer den man entnehmen muss, falls 180mm gewünscht sind.


Also benutzt DVO auch nur ein Spacer um den Hub zu begrenzen.
Gut zu wissen.
Danke


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. November 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Also benutzt DVO auch nur ein Spacer um den Hub zu begrenzen.
> Gut zu wissen.
> Danke


Beim Topaz ja. Beim Coil Dämpfer müsste es noch einfacher sein, nagel mich darauf aber bitte nicht fest.


----------



## Flo7 (20. November 2019)

bashhard schrieb:


> Ist die Oneup die 25€ zusätzlich wert (mit Hebel)?




Ich würde eine V1 nehmen, bekommst du aktuell um 90€ ->30,9mm würde es auch noch in 170mm geben, dazu einen ZTTO Hebel um 15€


----------



## JDEM (20. November 2019)

Danke für den Tipp mit den OneUp Gutschein. Hab mich für die V2 mit 180mm entschieden. 210mm hätte auch knapp gepasst, aber 180mm reichen mir auch locker und waren verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (21. November 2019)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Bei Oneup gibt es mit dem Code "ONEUP2019" gerade 20%. Wer also z. B. eine Sattelstütze mit viel Hub sucht...Link



Habs auch auf Facebook gesehn. Warst aber schneller wie ich beim posten. Hab mir den Lenker bestellt. Hat laut Kreditkarte 99,89€ gekostet. Im Vergleich bei BC 130€ + Versand


----------



## Apa (21. November 2019)

Hi,
Meine reverb nervt und sackt nen cm ab. Jetzt passt die 170 oneup v1 für 99 genau in mein strive. Glaubt ihr das lohnt sich oder einfach die reverb selbst servicen und bei 150 bleiben?


----------



## xlacherx (21. November 2019)

Apa schrieb:


> Hi,
> Meine reverb nervt und sackt nen cm ab. Jetzt passt die 170 oneup v1 für 99 genau in mein strive. Glaubt ihr das lohnt sich oder einfach die reverb selbst servicen und bei 150 bleiben?


Pro tip. Hol dir die oneup und behalt sie zur not als Backup.

Schau aber in den thread zu der stütze rein. 
Oneup hat von Haus aus ne recht "komische" Betätigung der stützen.sprich hier zieht sich die Ausenhülle vom Zug an die stütze ran. Je nach Rahmen kann das Problem bei der Funktion geben. 
Bei Der V2 kann man eine andere Ansteuerung kostenlos auswählen. Damit gibt's das Problem dann nicht. 

Die v1 hat in meinem Hardtail Problemlos ihren Dienst getan. Genauso im sc 5010. 
Am nomad hatte ich Probleme


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. November 2019)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Lampe ( CUBE ACID LED-Licht HPA 2000 - black ) von Cube zum Tagespreis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Praxis & Userberichte von hier:





__





						CUBE HPA 2000 Bikelampe
					

Hallo,  hat jemand schon mit der neuen HPA 2000 von Cube schon was zu tun gehabt? Laut den beiden großen Bike Magazinen, soll die Lampe recht gut sein. Verkauft wird sie für knapp 230€. Wäre eine Überlegung wert, wenn sie an die PIKO R4 rankommt. Deutlich günstiger und dennoch mit allen Features...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## BigJohn (21. November 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Bei Der V2 kann man eine andere Ansteuerung kostenlos auswählen. Damit gibt's das Problem dann nicht.


Es werden eigentlich die V2 Stützen nur noch mit der 2.1er Ansteuerung ausgeliefert. Manch einer erhält wohl aber auch noch ne V2 mit der alten Ansteuerung aus den Untiefen der Lagerhäuser.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. November 2019)

Bei dem komischen Haibike lohnt sich ja nichtmal schlachten und Rahmen wegwerfen, dafür müssts noch etwas günstiger werden









						Haibike Heet 7.30 - Fully Mountainbike - 2016
					

Haibike Heet 7.30 ✅ 42 ↔ 52 cm ✅ Haibike-Markenhändler ✅ Komponenten & Preise von Haibike Fully Mountainbikes 2016 online vergleichen.




					marktplatz.bike


----------



## xlacherx (21. November 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es werden eigentlich die V2 Stützen nur noch mit der 2.1er Ansteuerung ausgeliefert. Manch einer erhält wohl aber auch noch ne V2 mit der alten Ansteuerung aus den Untiefen der Lagerhäuser.


Okay. Kann ich nichts zu sagen, da ich mittlerweile überall die Bikeyoke fahr ? 
Dafür hab ich jetzt nen zweiten Lenker bestellt ??


----------



## osbow (21. November 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Bei dem komischen Haibike lohnt sich ja nichtmal schlachten und Rahmen wegwerfen, dafür müssts noch etwas günstiger werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde ich auch nicht empfehlen. Hab letzte Jahr ein HiBike mit einer noch ordentlichen Ausstattung zum Ausschlachten gekauft. Da der Teilmarkt tot ist, hat es wenig gedauert bis ich die meisten Teile losgeworden bin. Ein zweites Mal tue ich mir das nicht an.


----------



## philsNN (21. November 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Okay. Kann ich nichts zu sagen, da ich mittlerweile überall die Bikeyoke fahr ?
> Dafür hab ich jetzt nen zweiten Lenker bestellt ??



Wollte eigentlich auch die Bikeyoke fürs neue Rad nehmen, da ich mit der Revive sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab. 
Aber für 160 Euronen hab ich jetzt doch mal die V2 mitgenommen, ansonsten wars halt teures Lehrgeld...

Achja: EDC Vorbau, Lenker und Tool habe ich natürlich auch gleich eingepackt


----------



## Apa (21. November 2019)

Kommt die oneup v1 zufällig mit zug und Hülle? Hat das was damit zu tun in ich mit remote oder ohne bestelle? Ich finde nix auf der HP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (21. November 2019)

Für 99USD bekommst nur die Stütze. Remote kannst die Ausführung wählen. Sind dann 49USD zusätzlich.


----------



## Apa (21. November 2019)

OK hat sich erledigt, hat mir jemand weggeschnappt : (


----------



## xlacherx (21. November 2019)

Apa schrieb:


> Kommt die oneup v1 zufällig mit zug und Hülle? Hat das was damit zu tun in ich mit remote oder ohne bestelle? Ich finde nix auf der HP.


Zug und Hülle liegt glaub in derart Tüte vom remote.
Die stütze ist komplett separat in einem Karton


----------



## xlacherx (21. November 2019)

@nosaint77 was ist los? Die Antworten im Schnäppchen thread sind wohl nützliche Hinweise zu dem "stützen Deal... 

Ganz ehrlich.. Dieses gehate wenn da jemand mal was nützliches sagt. Ich verstehs nicht.

Wer nur Bilder anschauen will, muss halt mydealz nutzen


----------



## SilIy (21. November 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> @nosaint77 was ist los? Die Antworten im Schnäppchen thread sind wohl nützliche Hinweise zu dem "stützen Deal...
> 
> Ganz ehrlich.. Dieses gehate wenn da jemand mal was nützliches sagt. Ich verstehs nicht.
> 
> Wer nur Bilder anschauen will, muss halt mydealz nutzen



Fred hat Regeln auf der ersten Seite, dient einfach der Übersicht.


----------



## xlacherx (21. November 2019)

SilIy schrieb:


> Fred hat Regeln auf der ersten Seite, dient einfach der Übersicht.


Mag sein. Wenn aber zb dran steht "99€" was aber am Ende Dollar sind, oder erwähnt wird, in welcher Größe das Zeug verfügbar ist, isch das wohl kein gelaber oder Spam


----------



## SilIy (21. November 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Mag sein. Wenn aber zb dran steht "99€" was aber am Ende Dollar sind, oder erwähnt wird, in welcher Größe das Zeug verfügbar ist, isch das wohl kein gelaber oder Spam



Dann müsste der OP hier adressiert werden oder der Post an sich als ungenügend gemeldet werden. 

Man muss halt überlegen - wenn jeder irgendeinen Korrekturvorschlag abgibt oder ergänzt, dass der ganze Thread ausartet und die Schnäppchen kaum auffindbar sind. Wäre eigentlich sehr schade.


----------



## kc85 (21. November 2019)

Falls jemand 'nen billigen Sattel braucht: http://www.borgen-outdoor.de/?page_id=99

Rabattcode anfordern (es gibt pro Tag 15 Stück, ab ca 0:10 Uhr gibt es immer neue, falls aktuell keine mehr verfügbar sind) und Sattel für unter 8€ abstauben.

kc85


----------



## Nd-60 (21. November 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Cube HPA Lampe taugt nichts, Finger weg, das ist KEIN Schnäppchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die MW7 habe ich mir letztes Jahr für 149 gekauft. Für das Geld ein super winter schuh. Innensohle ist bei kaltem Wetter allerdings Pflicht und der Neoprenbund sollte nicht nass werden. Der saugt sich gern voll. Lange Regenhose ist angebracht. 

Guter Test. 








						Shimano MW7 MTB shoes review
					

A waterproof, insulated, clipless mountain bike shoe ready to withstand the worst of winter




					www.bikeradar.com
				




als Alternative gibt's noch den, auch als MTB Schuh für ähnliches Geld. 
Hier wurde die R Version getestet. 









						Fizik Artica R5 winter boot review
					

Winter warmers




					www.bikeradar.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (21. November 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Die MW7 habe ich mir letztes Jahr für 149 gekauft. Für das Geld ein super winter schuh. Innensohle ist bei kaltem Wetter allerdings Pflicht und der Neoprenbund sollte nicht nass werden. Der saugt sich gern voll. Lange Regenhose ist angebracht.
> 
> Guter Test.
> 
> ...



Den MW 7 finde ich ganz interessant.

Die Sommer - Variante hatte ich schon mal anprobiert - da fand ich die Zunge zu wenig gepolstert.

Ist die Gore - Version da besser? Hast Du da einen Vergleich?


----------



## Nd-60 (21. November 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Den MW 7 finde ich ganz interessant.
> 
> Die Sommer - Variante hatte ich schon mal anprobiert - da fand ich die Zunge zu wenig gepolstert.
> 
> Ist die Gore - Version da besser? Hast Du da einen Vergleich?



Im Sommer fahre ich den AM5. Kein vergleich, dass sind komplett unterschiedliche Schuhe. 

Der Mw7 hat eine dünn gepolsterte Lasche, durch das Boa System ist der Druck gleichmäßig verteilt. 
Allerdings hat der schuh 1 Nachteil, der Knöchel ist nicht gut abgestützt. letzten bin ich schnell die Treppe runter und merkwürdig umgeknickt. Aber beim radfahren selbst und beim schieben im Wald funktioniert er gut.


----------



## gunznoc (22. November 2019)

Kann ich so bestätigen. Fahre bei weniger als 0 / -5° mit beheizter Einlegesohle. Der Neoprenbund saugt sich tatsächlich gerne voll. Ist mir mal auf einer längeren Tour passiert, da war der Socken dann auch bis zu Spitze nass. Dafür muss es dann aber auch lange und ausgiebig regnen. Bei etwas Spritzwasser oder Nieselregen nicht so das Problem.
Ansonsten ein sehr bequemer Schuh. Fällt im Gegensatz zu anderen Shimano-Schuhen eher groß aus und nicht eine Nummer zu klein. Die Sohle ist noch etwas flexibel und nicht bretthart.


----------



## MichiP (22. November 2019)

Wer es hier mal mit rein.... 

Bei  RTM gibt es 100€Rabatt auf Carbon Laufräder. Auf der HP steht nix, der Link führt zu FB ist aber natürlich nicht zwingend. Den Nachlass gibt es auch ohne Facebook



			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2539146936139141&id=632314356822418


----------



## Nd-60 (22. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Giro Switchbalde um 125€ in M in grey white  könnt auch den Gutscheincodes NEWDE verwenden, spart 10€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon weg. Nichts mehr lieferbar.


----------



## beat_junkie (22. November 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es werden eigentlich die V2 Stützen nur noch mit der 2.1er Ansteuerung ausgeliefert. Manch einer erhält wohl aber auch noch ne V2 mit der alten Ansteuerung aus den Untiefen der Lagerhäuser.



welche habe ich erwischt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (22. November 2019)

V2.1


----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2019)

Ist die V2 mit und die V2.1 ohne O-Ring? Oder was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. November 2019)

https://www.google.de/search?q=oneup+v2+v2.1


----------



## cxfahrer (24. November 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Conti Der Baron bei Bike24 in 29“ zum Knallerpreis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Aktuell 0 am Lager

Nicht lieferbar_


----------



## CrossX (24. November 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _Aktuell 0 am Lager
> 
> Nicht lieferbar_


Schade, wollte mir noch einen bestellen. Vielleicht gibt es die Tage ja welche für um die 30 in Bikemarkt


----------



## FastFabi93 (24. November 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _Aktuell 0 am Lager
> 
> Nicht lieferbar_


Ist das pre-2018er Modell, also tubeless eher bescheiden.


----------



## hardtails (24. November 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Schade, wollte mir noch einen bestellen. Vielleicht gibt es die Tage ja welche für um die 30 in Bikemarkt



Kauf dir den neuen bei Rose
Vorher holst du dir einen Geburtstag Gutschein Und bestellst noch was mit. Dann kostet der dich 34euro und es ist das aktuellen bessere modell


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. November 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ist das pre-2018er Modell, also tubeless eher bescheiden.


Daher gab es den auch so lange. Jetzt ist endlich deren Lager leer.


----------



## platt_ziege (24. November 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Vorher holst du dir einen Geburtstag Gutschein


wasn dasn genau?


----------



## hardtails (24. November 2019)

du meldest dich da an und gibst einen geburtstga an, z.b. morgen
und dann bekommst du von denen einen gutschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (24. November 2019)

.


----------



## beat_junkie (24. November 2019)

Wie sind denn die fidlock Flaschen? 
Stinken die auch so nach Plastik?


----------



## hardtails (24. November 2019)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch Beschiss. ?


ich hab morgen geburtstag


----------



## Toolkid (24. November 2019)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die fidlock Flaschen?
> Stinken die auch so nach Plastik?


überhaupt nicht.


----------



## culoduro (24. November 2019)

Toolkid schrieb:


> überhaupt nicht.


 
meine fängt leider schon an nach 2 Mal benutzen.


----------



## Toolkid (24. November 2019)

Hatte in meiner 3 Wochen lang Wasser stehen. Da roch nix.


----------



## sjaeger (24. November 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ist das pre-2018er Modell, also tubeless eher bescheiden.



Die Angst hatte ich auch aber trotzdem bestellt - Reifen war sofort dicht.


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2019)

sjaeger schrieb:


> Die Angst hatte ich auch aber trotzdem bestellt - Reifen war sofort dicht.



Glück gehabt, aber leider Ausnahme. Schlimmer noch, durch die Bewegung der Karkasse und Abrieb (Seitenwände) werden auch anfangs dichte Reifen irgendwann undicht.


----------



## Hans (24. November 2019)

Der alte Baron hat stabile Seitenwände, der ist tubeless problemlos. Selber gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (24. November 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Glück gehabt, aber leider Ausnahme. Schlimmer noch, durch die Bewegung der Karkasse und Abrieb (Seitenwände) werden auch anfangs dichte Reifen irgendwann undicht.


Meine wurden nie* undicht und hatten auch sonst keine Probleme verursacht.

*Nur wenn die Milch alle war, haben sie dann Luft verloren. Das war aber nicht Conit-exklusiv, sondern auch bei anderen Reifen so.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. November 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Der alte Baron hat stabile Seitenwände, der ist tubeless problemlos. Selber gefahren


War dementsprechend auch 400 Gramm  schwerer ? 
Gummi war aber jut!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Meine wurden nie* undicht und hatten auch sonst keine Probleme verursacht.
> 
> *Nur wenn die Milch alle war, haben sie dann Luft verloren. Das war aber nicht Conit-exklusiv, sondern auch bei anderen Reifen so.


Nö, ist es nicht. 
Bin die Specialized Reifen mehrer Wochen trocken gefahren. 
Ohne nennenswerten Luftverlust.


----------



## toastet (24. November 2019)

Hängt stark an Felgenhorn und Maßhaltigkeit von Reifen und Felge, im Zweifel nur die Dicke des Tapes, Pauschalisierung nicht möglich da das selbst bei 2 verschiedenen Chargen Reifen schon den Milimeter anders sein kann.


----------



## Marcel291 (25. November 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Glück gehabt, aber leider Ausnahme. Schlimmer noch, durch die Bewegung der Karkasse und Abrieb (Seitenwände) werden auch anfangs dichte Reifen irgendwann undicht.



Genau so schauts aus, egal ob mit Stanˋs-, oder Conti-Milch!


----------



## sp00n82 (25. November 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht.
> Bin die Specialized Reifen mehrer Wochen trocken gefahren.
> Ohne nennenswerten Luftverlust.


Ich hab ja auch nicht behauptet, dass es bei allen Reifen aller Hersteller so war/ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (25. November 2019)

Jemand Erfahrung mit den Chinapedalen?
Grip?
Haltbarkeit?


----------



## JDEM (25. November 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit den Chinapedalen?








						China-Teile - Laber-Thread
					

2. Falls meine Frage mit "Nein" beantwortet wird, sind eure Bestellungen über Ali immer eingetroffen?   Bestellungen >50: Alles angekommen. Nicht alles brauch- und haltbar  Über die Zuverlässigkeit beim Versandt muss man sich keine Gedanken machen. Auch die Kontaktaufnahme bei Fragen oder...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Da findest du was dazu...


----------



## baconcookie (25. November 2019)

die fidlocks sind echt ein hammerdeal


----------



## Bubba. (25. November 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen o.ä. mit den Pedalen?

http://www.amazon.de/FrontStep-Aluminium-Anti-Rutschpedale-Mountainbike-Stahlspindel/dp/B07NP7Y34V/

Edit: oops, da war jemand schneller...


----------



## osbow (25. November 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ich hab morgen geburtstag


ALLES GUTE!!!11!! Gudschain ist unterwaygs!


----------



## ilfer (25. November 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ich hab morgen geburtstag


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, @skwal83 !


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2019)

Für alle die einen Voodoo Cycles Rahmen bestellt haben:



> Dear customer,
> 
> We regret to announce that we expect the arrival of your Voodoo frame in our warehouse in Luxembourg on 05/01/2020. We will send you your order the week after. Would you like to keep your order or do you want cancel for refund ? Our apologies for the bad deadline announced.
> 
> ...


----------



## ma1208 (25. November 2019)

Amerikanische Schreibweise? Also 1. Mai?


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (25. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Für alle die einen Voodoo Cycles Rahmen bestellt haben:


Mein Dambala Rahmen wurde am 15.10. storniert. Ich hätte auch gewartet


----------



## nosaint77 (25. November 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> die fidlocks sind echt ein hammerdeal



5€ Newslettergutschein noch mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es ganz hier rein passt, aber... ich habe bei AliExpress die letzten Tage Vorbau-Lenker-Einheiten a la Syncros Frasier beobachtet. Die haben immer so zwischen 50 und 70 Euro gekostet, in 50-80 mm Vorbaulänge und 740-800 cm Breite.
> Nun hat heute plötzlich dieser Artikel hier nur noch knapp über 10 Euro (!) gekostet und ich habe mal bei "no logo" zugeschlagen.
> Bitteschön:
> 
> ...



Ich hatte sowas am 11.11 um 34USD bestellt, wurde aber nicht verschickt!


----------



## BigJohn (25. November 2019)

Dafür kann man es sich mal anschauen. Allerdings gibts auch Ali ab und zu Stornos


----------



## Nd-60 (25. November 2019)

Für die Stadtschlampe durchaus einen Versuch wert


----------



## slowbeat (26. November 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es ganz hier rein passt, aber... ich habe bei AliExpress die letzten Tage Vorbau-Lenker-Einheiten a la Syncros Frasier beobachtet. Die haben immer so zwischen 50 und 70 Euro gekostet, in 50-80 mm Vorbaulänge und 740-800 cm Breite.
> Nun hat heute plötzlich dieser Artikel hier nur noch knapp über 10 Euro (!) gekostet und ich habe mal bei "no logo" zugeschlagen.
> Bitteschön:
> 
> ...


Die haben ihren Preisfehler bemerkt ?


----------



## ilfer (26. November 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Die haben ihren Preisfehler bemerkt ?


Ja... ich wurde grad angeschrieben. Sie wollen stornieren. Schade!


----------



## slowbeat (26. November 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ja... ich wurde grad angeschrieben. Sie wollen stornieren. Schade!


Du kannst auch für 45$ inklusive Versand bestellen.


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2019)

Meine Einheit ist schon unterwegs  hab noch 15 USD dazu gezahlt, also in Summe knapp 35Usd!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. November 2019)

provester schrieb:


> Continental Mountain King II Protection 29 Black Chili - Fahrradreifen online kaufen | Bergfreunde.de
> 
> 
> Continental - Mountain King II Protection 29 Black Chili - Fahrradreifen ➽ Versandkostenfrei ab 50 € - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versand in 24h ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Beratung durch Experten
> ...




Thema Tubeless - klappt gut oder eher ein Glückspiel ?


----------



## philsNN (26. November 2019)

akri1337 schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06XKXSFGN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> kärcher oc3 bike edition gerade um ~103€ zu haben



Taugt das Ding was? Die nur 4Liter Tankvolumen schrecken mich etwas ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (26. November 2019)

Ph!ps! schrieb:


> Taugt das Ding was? Die nur 4Liter Tankvolumen schrecken mich etwas ab.


Habe mir die realistischeren Reviews bei Amazon durchgelesen und da klingt es so als wenn man das gleiche Ergebnis auch mit einem Kanister Wasser und einer Bürste erreichen kann. Wenig Druck, wenig Durchfluss, kurze Laufzeit (15 Min), lange Ladezeit (3 Std.).
Aber mit unbefüllt 2,8kg immerhin recht leicht.


----------



## akri1337 (26. November 2019)

ich hab ihn mal bestellt
werde ihn auch für kinderwagen und matschkleidung verwenden.. kann man halt praktisch im auto verstauen.. zur not eine flasche wasser  reserve mitnehmen 
gibt auch ein stromkabel wo man das teil direkt am auto anschliessen kann falls die 15min zu wenig sind









						Kärcher Mobile Outdoor Cleaner OC 3 Bike Box im Test: Kompakter Mini-Reiniger - MTB-News.de
					

Wir staunen nicht schlecht, als wir das Produkt von Kärcher aus der Verpackung nehmen: Neben den beiden anderen Testmodellen wirkt der Mobile Outdoor Cleaner OC 3 fast zierlich. Spartanisch kommt daher auch die Füllmenge daher: 4 Liter passen in den kompakten Tank des Kärchers. Wie schlägt sich...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



hier noch ein test


----------



## bs99 (26. November 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Habe mir die realistischeren Reviews bei Amazon durchgelesen und da klingt es so als wenn man das gleiche Ergebnis auch mit einem Kanister Wasser und einer Bürste erreichen kann. Wenig Druck, wenig Durchfluss, kurze Laufzeit (15 Min), lange Ladezeit (3 Std.).
> Aber mit unbefüllt 2,8kg immerhin recht leicht.


Ich finde den schon ok.
Mit einer Akkuladung kann man mehrere Tanks durchlassen, bei sehr verdrecktem Bike habe ich darum noch einen extra 5L Kanister Wasser dabei.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (26. November 2019)

Wenn man die Outdoor statt der Bikeversion nimmt, hat man einen Ansagschlauch dazu den man zb. in die Regentonne hängen kann.


----------



## akri1337 (26. November 2019)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> Wenn man die Outdoor statt der Bikeversion nimmt, hat man einen Ansagschlauch dazu den man zb. in die Regentonne hängen kann.


jap die version wollte ich auch haben, weil den reiniger brauch ich nicht und das tuch ABER.. die bike version ist gerade im angebot.. der schlauch kostet extra ~19€.. wäre noch immer billiger wenn man das angebot und den schlauch extra dazu kauft


----------



## baconcookie (26. November 2019)

habe den aqua2go jetzt 2x benutzt, geiles teil. mit dem 20l tank muss man nicht sparsam sein und man bekommt easy 3 voll verdreckte räder mit vorwäsche und nachwäsche damit sauber. aktuell kostet er um die 120€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. November 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Thema Tubeless - klappt gut oder eher ein Glückspiel ?



Mit Vorbehandlung nach Conti-Art sicher gut dicht, wenngleich nicht so dicht, wie meine Maxxis TR. Der MK II hat erstaunlich viel Gripp für das dünne Profil, den MK III finde ich aber noch besser. Habe beide als HR, wobei im Trockenen auch als VR gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (26. November 2019)

Ph!ps! schrieb:


> Taugt das Ding was? Die nur 4Liter Tankvolumen schrecken mich etwas ab.


dann lieber 3x mal den kaufen:








						PARKSIDE® Mobiler Druckreiniger »PDR 12 A1«, mit LED-Ladeanzeige, Akku, 5 Liter Wassertank - 	Lidl.de
					

PARKSIDE® Mobiler Druckreiniger »PDR 12 A1«, mit LED-Ladeanzeige, Akku, 5 ... im LIDL-Shop kaufen. Ihre Vorteile: 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand ✓




					www.lidl.de
				




Reicht mir locker wenn ich im Winter das Rad mal schnell vom Salz befreien will, aber der Wasseranschluss draußen schon abgedreht ist...
Wassertransport aber in separatem Kanister empfehlenswert, da der nicht ganz dicht ist 

Edit: Leider gerade nicht verfügbar


----------



## Marcel291 (27. November 2019)

Ich kann nur den Mobi V15 empfehlen!

Ist allerdings ab Werk ohne Akku, wobei ich schon 2x auf nem Parkplatz wen getroffen hatte der sich für 20€ selber nen Akku gebaut hat. Wenn ich ihn nutze habe ich mein Auto eh immer in der Nähe, weshalb ich bisher nie nen Akku vermisst habe!
Die Qualität und Power ist für die aufgerufenen ca. 60 € absolut top und mMn auch besser, wie bei dem Parktool ausm Lidl und das Gesamtpaket finde ich auch besser wie die Kärchermodelle!









						Mobi V-15 Fahrrad Hochdruckreiniger (tragbar) | Chain Reaction
					

Mobi V-15 Fahrrad Hochdruckreiniger (tragbar) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Zum Black Friday bestimmt wieder unter 60 € zu haben!


----------



## CrossX (27. November 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Hier auch Orange und Olive für nen Euro mehr: https://bikerleben.de/produkt/evoc-hip-pack-3l-mj-2020/


Die sind aber ohne Trinkblase, oder?


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die sind aber ohne Trinkblase, oder?




Würde sagen mit?!



> MODELL-HIGHLIGHTS
> •  Maximale Rückenbelüftung dank AIR FLOW CONTACT SYSTEM
> •  Trinksystemaufnahme bis 1,5l
> •  Werkzeugfach mit Schnellzugriff (separat)
> * *Variation: HYDRATION BLADDER 1,5l (inklusive)*


----------



## CrossX (27. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Würde sagen mit?!


Hmm ok.  Ich habe mich nur gewundert, weil einmal Uvp 100€ und bei dem anderen 70€ angegeben ist.


----------



## toastet (27. November 2019)

Lesen, denken, posten


----------



## jammerlappen (27. November 2019)

__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.de
				




Yari für 222,-€


----------



## Nd-60 (27. November 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 code *RCZHRJ*


----------



## Schwitzefiks (27. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Shimano XTR 9210 Vierkolbenbremsen SET um 283€ mit dem CODE Orange10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry bei mir bleibt es bei 315€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2019)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Sorry bei mir bleibt es bei 315€



Stimmt geht jetzt nicht mehr!


----------



## rzOne20 (28. November 2019)

Wisst ihr ob es für OneUp einen Code gibt? Ich bilde mir ein irgendwo was von 20% gelesen zu haben, finde das aber nicht mehr und würde aktuell eine Variostütze für meine kleine brauchen? Danke


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. November 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob es für OneUp einen Code gibt? Ich bilde mir ein irgendwo was von 20% gelesen zu haben, finde das aber nicht mehr und würde aktuell eine Variostütze für meine kleine brauchen? Danke



ONEUP2019

Der funzt aber glaub nicht bei der bereits reduzierten V1. Dafür beim Rest des Sortiments


----------



## Remux (28. November 2019)

Ist die Forerunner 735XT in Sachen Funktionen deutlich besser als die Vivoactive 3?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2019)

sven147 schrieb:


> Die Tage gibts extra 20% Rabatt auf alles bei Warehouse Deals...
> Und nochmal für alle die es nicht wissen, die Teile sind nicht "gebraucht" sondern das ist *Retoureware* mit vollen 2 Jahren Amazon Garantie und Kundenservice. Und wenns nicht gefällt gibts kostenlose Rückgabe bis ende Januar 2020


...also gebraucht  (schon erlebt)


----------



## mip86 (28. November 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...also gebraucht  (schon erlebt)



oder eine billige 9-fach Kurbel im X01 Eagle Karton für schlappe 275€ (ohne Warehouse direkt von Amazon)


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. November 2019)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> oder eine billige 9-fach Kurbel im X01 Eagle Karton für schlappe 275€ (ohne Warehouse direkt von Amazon)


Oder ne stark gebrauchte Rockshox Silver im Pike Karton.... nie wieder Warehouse für mich


----------



## mike79 (28. November 2019)

Doch eh egal... Einfach wieder retour damit


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. November 2019)

Trotzdem schade um die verschwendete Zeit und Fahrerei zur Post...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (28. November 2019)

Naja hab schon einige sachen so gekauft und nie probleme gehabt. Würde ich jederzeit wieder...


----------



## homerkills (28. November 2019)

@davez nein...habe persönlich keine Erfahrung mit dem Gerät. Aber anhand dem was das Gerät kann bzw. können soll hat es mich immer interessiert. Allerdings reicht mir ein altes Smartphone mit Komoot.
Der Normalpreis liegt übrigens bei 380€ .


----------



## hardtails (28. November 2019)

homerkills schrieb:


> @davez nein...habe persönlich keine Erfahrung mit dem Gerät. Aber anhand dem was das Gerät kann bzw. können soll hat es mich immer interessiert. Allerdings reicht mir ein altes Smartphone mit Komoot.
> Der Normalpreis liegt übrigens bei 380€ .



Man kann im übrigen per sideload locus, orux, kommot oder was auch immer draufknallen. 
Ist in meinen Augen der Größe Vorteil des Geräts. 
Mir wäre er aber zu gross, bzw dann würde ich gleich ein altes Handy nehmen


----------



## davez (28. November 2019)

Da immer so viel über Gewicht im Forum geredet wird   Produkte von Withings - u.a. Körperwaagen -30%
https://www.withings.com/de/de/even...t_201911_blackfriday_deal_sub&utm_content=end


----------



## BigJohn (28. November 2019)

knarf66 schrieb:


> Und nochmal berg-ab.de
> Azonic Lenker 750mm statt 59,99€ nur 19,99€ und 800mm für 29,99€ statt 59,99€.
> 
> 
> Berg-ab


Auch 785er mit 35mm Klemmung für 24,99€


----------



## nosaint77 (28. November 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Naja hab schon einige sachen so gekauft und nie probleme gehabt. Würde ich jederzeit wieder...



Packst du die Recon in die Pike Schachtel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (29. November 2019)

ekm schrieb:


> Specialized Men's CHISEL COMP Mountainbike - 2019 - gloss tarmac black/storm grey
> 
> 
> Specialized Men's CHISEL COMP Mountainbike - 2019 - gloss tarmac black/storm grey
> ...



Was für eine brutale Restekiste. Wie kann Specialized allen ernstes 1549€ UVP dafür ausrufen? _Kopf schüttel_


----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de / brügelmann.de und Bikster.at mit dem Code *Bikefriday* -20% auf Alles außer Cube!


Leider in vielen Fällen eine Milchmädchen-Rechnung, da die Preise vorher kräftig angezogen wurden. Ein bisschen was ist aber sicherlich dabei.
z.B. BUMM IQ-X für ~70€


----------



## Flo7 (29. November 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Leider in vielen Fällen eine Milchmädchen-Rechnung, da die Preise vorher kräftig angezogen wurden. Ein bisschen was ist aber sicherlich dabei.
> z.B. BUMM IQ-X für ~70€



Da sind teilweise brutale Schnäppchen dabei!! Vor allem weil der Rabatt auch auf reduzierte Ware zählt!!


----------



## ekm (29. November 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Was für eine brutale Restekiste. Wie kann Specialized allen ernstes 1549€ UVP dafür ausrufen? _Kopf schüttel_


Specialized - specialpriced?‍♂️


----------



## osbow (29. November 2019)

herr-kleinert schrieb:


> Endura MT500 Jacke bspw. in schwarz für knapp 125 EUR (mit Code *CYCLIST13*) bei
> 
> wigglesport.de


Bei mir geht der Code nicht.


----------



## beutelfuchs (29. November 2019)

osbow schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Code nicht.


Dito. Gilt nur fuer ausgewaehlte Artikel und dazu gehoert die MT500 wohl nicht (mehr)


----------



## kRoNiC (29. November 2019)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Magura Veyron eLECT Sattelstütze inkl. Remote für 279€ + 30€ Cashback zusätzlich!
> 
> Link: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Vyron-eLECT-Sattelstuetze-mit-eLECT-Remote-p59753
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 944854



Effektiv 249€ für die Vyron is schon ziemlich günstig


----------



## Goldi03421 (30. November 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Effektiv 249€ für die Vyron is schon ziemlich günstig



Frage an die Experten: Welche Vario ist die bessere Option? Die Magura Vyron oder die OneUp V2? Gibt es bekannte Probleme bei einem Modell? 

Gern mit kurzer Begründung wieso, weshalb, warum lieber x statt y wenn jemand von euch beide kennt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. November 2019)

Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: magura vyron
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				








__





						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: one up v2
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. November 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Die Magura Vyron oder die OneUp V2? Gibt es bekannte Probleme bei einem Modell?


Die Magura hat genau zwei bekannte Probleme: Akku und Batterie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (30. November 2019)

steffpro schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEWUS spart mehr


----------



## davez (30. November 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> NEWUS spart mehr


Leider nur noch in S


----------



## platt_ziege (30. November 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Man kann im übrigen per sideload locus, orux, kommot oder was auch immer draufknallen.


arghh, das ist natürlich man echt ganz gail. die haben da anscheinend vieles mal zu ende gedacht. muss ich mir morgen nochmal in ruhe anschauen, denn mit diesem wahoo krams bin ich auch alles andere als zufrieden und das karoo teil scheint meinen vortsellungen schon recht nahe zu kommen...



semmel schrieb:


> Hatten wir die 203 mm Trickstuff TSDR203-15.5-6 Bremsscheibe für 32,99 bei Amazon schon?


hmm, das doch nen extrem guter preis, oder?


----------



## goldencore (1. Dezember 2019)

Kann mir jemand so einen Karoo Gutschein besorgen? Ich trage einen Aluhut und habe tatsächlich keinen Facebook Account.


----------



## mip86 (1. Dezember 2019)

Bei Bike-components.de wurden einige Preise angezogen bevor der Kalender gültig ist...


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (1. Dezember 2019)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> Bei Bike-components.de wurden einige Preise angezogen bevor der Kalender gültig ist...


Welche Marken denn?


----------



## mip86 (1. Dezember 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Welche Marken denn?


Mir ist es besonders bei der ROCK Shox SID Ultimate 29 100mm in blau autgefallen. Gestern noch noch etwas um die 565.- heute 729€. Bei 569 -10% hätte ich zugeschlagen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Dezember 2019)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> Bei Bike-components.de wurden einige Preise angezogen bevor der Kalender gültig ist...


Die Angebotspreise sind die gleichen wie ich das so sehe.

Ist Ergon auch dabei dieses Jahr?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist Ergon auch dabei dieses Jahr?


Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (1. Dezember 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> Nein
> Anhang anzeigen 945499Anhang anzeigen 945500


Das sind 20 Firmen. Da ist also noch etwas Raum für Überraschungen. Wie läuft das jetzt, was war heute drin? Muß meinen Kalender noch abholen.


----------



## beat_junkie (1. Dezember 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Das sind 20 Firmen. Da ist also noch etwas Raum für Überraschungen. Wie läuft das jetzt, was war heute drin? Muß meinen Kalender noch abholen.


10% Gutschein. Stand oben vorhin noch irgendwo.


----------



## toastet (1. Dezember 2019)

10% lassen sich bei bc auch nicht mit Preisvorschlägen kombinieren. Magura ist auch teurer geworden. 

Hat einer den Kalender vorgeöffnet und weiß wann Magura dran ist einzeln?


----------



## Asko (1. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> 10% lassen sich bei bc auch nicht mit Preisvorschlägen kombinieren. Magura ist auch teurer geworden.
> 
> Hat einer den Kalender vorgeöffnet und weiß wann Magura dran ist einzeln?



Sind nur QR Codes mit Links drin die  erst an den jeweiligen Tagen aktiv werden.


----------



## DerohneName (1. Dezember 2019)

Falls jemand ein billiges Fully Komplett sucht- gibt auch noch andere Ghosts bei ihm im Sale.


			https://mobile.willhaben.at/object/341314921/
		


Denke, der Preis ist fair?


----------



## toastet (1. Dezember 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Sind nur QR Codes mit Links drin die  erst an den jeweiligen Tagen aktiv werden.



Ging um den Tag, der 9. ist's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Habe meinen bc Adventskalender schon aufgemacht:
> Hinter dem ersten Türchen unseres diesjährigen Adventskalenders verbirgt sich ein satter *10 %*-*Rabatt* auf unser *gesamtes* Sortiment. Nutzt die Gunst der Stunde und reduziert den Wert Eures Warenkorbs um 10 % - denn das Angebot gilt *nur heute*.
> Gebt einfach den Code BIKECOMPONENTS10 am Ende des Bestellprozesses ein und der Warenkorb wird automatisch reduziert.


??? gilt das nicht für heute? ist das der original text, also von wg auf das *GESAMTE* sortiment?


----------



## toastet (1. Dezember 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ??? gilt das nicht für heute? ist das der original text, also von wg auf das *GESAMTE* sortiment?



Ist heute am 1.12. im Türchen, entsprechend nur heute. Am 24.12. wird der zweite Tag BC sein. Die 20 Firmen wurden ja schon gepostet die über die weiteren 20 Tage verteilt sind. Fiveten und Magura haben jeweils 2 Tage. Damit sind dann 24 Türchen voll und es wird keine weiteren "Überraschungen" mehr geben. Man weiß natürlich nicht, ob es dann am 24.12. ggf. mehr als die 10% oder auch irgendwas anderes gibt. Im Zweifel zB ja auch nur auf BC-Produkte.





Morgen gibt es dann 10% auf Tacx, die weiteren Türchen sind noch nicht verlinkt.


----------



## Soean (1. Dezember 2019)

Hab beim early rider works trail für den kurzen zugeschlagen, 360€ ist nen guter deal 

Generell artikel mit rabatt sind teilweise schmutzige preise - code funktioniert z.b. Auch bei den santa die noch da sind!


----------



## Splash (1. Dezember 2019)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> Bei Bike-components.de wurden einige Preise angezogen bevor der Kalender gültig ist...


Ich hatte mir kürzlich noch n Preisvorschlag für ne SRAM Force Bremseinheit abgeholt. Da ging nicht wirklich viel .. ärgerlich, dass die nun mit den 10% noch mal 30€ unter dem Preisvorschlag, über den ich bestellt hatte, ist. Jetzt kommt der Schwabe in mir durch - wollte ursprünglich heute umbauen ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Dezember 2019)

Habs dann auch mal genutzt um mir nen Elite Suito plus Zubehör zu gönnen. 60€ Rabatt kann man mal mitnehmen wenn das Teil sonst auch nirgendwo unter 599 zu haben ist.


----------



## imun (1. Dezember 2019)

Hab die Sigma Buster vorgestern für 109€ inkl Versand bestellt und heute dann einfach für 99€   Schick die erste halt zurück


----------



## Teuflor (1. Dezember 2019)

na ob sich der aufwand gelohnt hat für 10€?


----------



## Dr_Ink (1. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Teuflor (1. Dezember 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *FOX RACING SHOX
> FEDERGABEL 36 FLOAT FACTORY KASHIMA*
> 27,5 Zoll, 15x110 mm, GRIP2, 44 mm Offset
> _flash_on_ SENDER WEEK DEAL
> ...



soll dat billisch sein? 1050€ für ne Federgabel? Das kauft wirklich jemand?


----------



## philsNN (1. Dezember 2019)

Naja typisch Maciag Offroad halt. Machen in den Sozialen Medien eine riesen Promotion für ihre "Sender Weeks" und ausnahmslos alle Angebote waren teurer als bei der Konkurrenz. 

Keine Ahnung was bei denen schief läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (1. Dezember 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> soll dat billisch sein? 1050€ für ne Federgabel? Das kauft wirklich jemand?


Dreihundertfuffzig gespart!!!!!11


----------



## davez (1. Dezember 2019)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Mir egal, hab mir heute Lupine Zeug geholt, welches ich schon n halbes Jahr auf der Liste hatte (das wird ja nur zu UVP verkauft.) Die 10 % hab ich gerne mitgenommen. ?‍♂️


Setze Dir das nächste mal einen Preisalarm bei den Preisvergleichern (z.B. Geizhals.de), wenn Du es nicht dringend brauchst. Ich habe vor drei Wochen eine Lupine sehr günstig erstanden - es war wohl ein Preisfehler im Online Shop und die Vergleiche haben es gefunden. Die Blicka war laut Preisvergleicher gestern auch für 315 zu haben (statt 399). Die Lampen sind unfassbar teuer, aber ich muss (zähneknirschend) zugeben, deutlich besser als die Konkurrenz


----------



## Dr_Ink (1. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## imun (1. Dezember 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> na ob sich der aufwand gelohnt hat für 10€?


Für mich schon, Post is um die Ecke neben dem Biershop und nen Kumpel hat auch gleich noch eine Geordert. Also halber Preis bei Versandkosten obendrauf


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> soll dat billisch sein? 1050€ für ne Federgabel? Das kauft wirklich jemand?


Jo. Gemessen an den Preisen im Netz, für die gleiche Gabel,ist der Preis relativ günstig. 
Ob das jemand kauft ist für mich irrelevant.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Dezember 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jo. Gemessen an den Preisen im Netz, für die gleiche Gabel,ist der Preis relativ günstig.
> Ob das jemand kauft ist für mich irrelevant.


Welche Netzpreise guckst du dir denn an? Dann bist du bei den falschen Läden unterwegs.


----------



## bugfix (1. Dezember 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Das sind 20 Firmen. Da ist also noch etwas Raum für Überraschungen. Wie läuft das jetzt, was war heute drin? Muß meinen Kalender noch abholen.



Garmin steht ja auch auf der Liste, aber ich habe trotzdem jetzt schon zugeschlagen. Die Forerunner 645 music ist jetzt schon reduziert und quasi Bestpreis, nochmal 10% oben drauf - geiles Angebot!


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Welche Netzpreise guckst du dir denn an? Dann bist du bei den falschen Läden unterwegs.


Dann zeig doch bitte,in welchen richtigen Läden die Gabel gerade günstiger zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Epictetus (1. Dezember 2019)

Garmin Edge 830 unter 300 bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwälder1 (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, wann ist Garmin bei BC dran?


----------



## Splash (1. Dezember 2019)

Schwarzwälder1 schrieb:


> Hallo, wann ist Garmin bei BC dran?


Meinst Du dann bekommst Du mehr, als die 10% heute?


----------



## toastet (1. Dezember 2019)

Schwarzwälder1 schrieb:


> Hallo, wann ist Garmin bei BC dran?



11.12.

Mit den Prozenten muss man halt abwarten, im Zweifel wiederholen sich die 10% ja am 24., aber das ist alles nur Spekulation. Am Ende ist der Kalender halt gratis, da würde ich jetzt mitnehmen, wenn es sich lohnt und sonst einfach die Schoki genießen.


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

ich warte jetzt auf 20% und freien versand


----------



## hardtails (1. Dezember 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> freien versand



‼‼


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Dezember 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann zeig doch bitte,in welchen richtigen Läden die Gabel gerade günstiger zu bekommen ist.


Deswegen ist der Preis noch lang kein Schnäppchen. So am Rande, meine 36 hat 600€ gekostet, vor wenigen Wochen war sie noch für unter 800€ zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. Dezember 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Deswegen ist der Preis noch lang kein Schnäppchen. So am Rande, meine 36 hat 600€ gekostet, vor wenigen Wochen war sie noch für unter 800€ zu bekommen.


Wäre schön wenn du Mal Quellen für die Preise nennst, GoCycle ist leider keine Option bei der letzten Nennung gewesen. Gerne auch per PN.   600€ neu?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Dezember 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn du Mal Quellen für die Preise nennst, GoCycle ist leider keine Option bei der letzten Nennung gewesen. Gerne auch per PN.   600€ neu?


Diese Preise findest du jetzt im Moment nicht. Aber seit dem Sommer gab es diverse Schnäppchen für die 36 im Bereich 800€ (nicht nur bei RCZ). Für 1050€ kann man die Gabel sicherlich nicht nur bei meinem Händler vor Ort kaufen (als guter Kunde, wenn man vorsichtig fragt).
Die 600 sind schon knapp 2 Jahre her.


----------



## Goldi03421 (1. Dezember 2019)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Effektiv 249€ für die Vyron is schon ziemlich günstig





Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Frage an die Experten: Welche Vario ist die bessere Option? Die Magura Vyron oder die OneUp V2? Gibt es bekannte Probleme bei einem Modell?
> 
> Gern mit kurzer Begründung wieso, weshalb, warum lieber x statt y wenn jemand von euch beide kennt.





FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Die Magura hat genau zwei bekannte Probleme: Akku und Batterie



Habe mir jetzt mal die Magura für effektiv 225 Euro bestellt. Für mich das erstmal eine Vario Stütze. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## derbenno (2. Dezember 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn du Mal Quellen für die Preise nennst, GoCycle ist leider keine Option bei der letzten Nennung gewesen. Gerne auch per PN.   600€ neu?


Was hat es mit GoCycle auf sich? ich habe mir da vor kurzem auch ne 36 bestellt


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Dezember 2019)

derbenno schrieb:


> Was hat es mit GoCycle auf sich? ich habe mir da vor kurzem auch ne 36 bestellt


Nichts, der Laden ist gut.


----------



## davez (2. Dezember 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Nichts, der Laden ist gut.


Absolut top die Jungs - bin sehr zufrieden. Habe mir dort 2 Bikes aufbauen lassen und viele Teile von anderen Bikes mitgebracht.


----------



## JDEM (2. Dezember 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> Shimano XT Di2 Schaltgruppe für  ca. 138 Euro inkl. Versand!!
> Schalthebel rechts 1x11, Schaltwerk, und interne Batterie
> mit Code *RCZWS2 bei rczbikeshop.de
> 
> ...



Brauch man aber noch das ganze Kabelgeschisse


----------



## un..inc (2. Dezember 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> Shimano XT Di2 Schaltgruppe für  ca. 138 Euro inkl. Versand!!
> Schalthebel rechts 1x11, Schaltwerk, und interne Batterie
> mit Code *RCZWS2 bei rczbikeshop.de
> 
> ...



Wieso hab ich das jetzt bestellt? ?


----------



## ilfer (2. Dezember 2019)

un..inc schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich das jetzt bestellt? ?


Ausverkauft. Zum Glück...


----------



## GreenTavern (2. Dezember 2019)

Was braucht man den noch dazu um das nutzen zu können? Ladegerät für den Akku, Verbindungskabel von Akku zum Schaltwerk? Sonst noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (2. Dezember 2019)

ich hab's auch mal bestellt, auf Verdacht sozusagen. Ich glaube, man braucht noch Kabel, Ladegerät, und ggf Display oder Verteiler. 

Mal schauen ob ich's verbaue, muss mal in Ruhe recherchieren.


----------



## platt_ziege (2. Dezember 2019)

gibs da ne ähb zu mit der ich meine zeit vergeuden kann?


----------



## kartoffelbrot (2. Dezember 2019)

Weiß jemand hier zufällig grad günstige "Goggles" für Kinder (10 Jahre)?


----------



## rakoth (2. Dezember 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Weiß jemand hier zufällig grad günstige "Goggles" für Kinder (10 Jahre)?


100% Goggles - kosten so 15€


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Dezember 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann zeig doch bitte,in welchen richtigen Läden die Gabel gerade günstiger zu bekommen ist.





			Gabeln und Dämpfer, Federgabeln, FOX RACING SHOX, FOX RACING SHOX 2019, 27.5", 36, Factory Series - GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components


----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Deswegen ist der Preis noch lang kein Schnäppchen. So am Rande, meine 36 hat 600€ gekostet, vor wenigen Wochen war sie noch für unter 800€ zu bekommen.


Wir reden beide von einer detail factory 36 Boost mit 44er Vorlauf und grip2 fox? 
Entschuldige aber xy hat am xx mal von yz  den Preis zxy bekommen,klingt jetzt weder seriös noch nach einem offiziellen Angebot. 
Quellen wären schon hilfreich.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Dezember 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wir reden beide von einer detail factory 36 Boost mit 44er Vorlauf und grip2 fox?
> Entschuldige aber xy hat am xx mal von yz  den Preis zxy bekommen,klingt jetzt weder seriös noch nach einem offiziellen Angebot.
> Quellen wären schon hilfreich.


Hast du dir den Link mal angeschaut, nee, oder?
für dich hier noch einmal


			Gabeln und Dämpfer, Federgabeln, FOX RACING SHOX, FOX RACING SHOX 2019, 27.5", 36, Factory Series - GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Dezember 2019)

Hast du den link angeklickt?

Edit:  ?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Link mal angeschaut, nee, oder?
> für dich hier noch einmal
> 
> 
> Gabeln und Dämpfer, Federgabeln, FOX RACING SHOX, FOX RACING SHOX 2019, 27.5", 36, Factory Series - GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components


Jo, hab ich wirklich übersehen. 
Danke dafür, das ist doch wirklich mal ein Angebot. 
Warum dafür erst so ewig ausgeholt werden muss 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Egal, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Dezember 2019)

Ist halt wieder dieser Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich den ich letztens schon erwähnt hatte. Gefragt war bei mir eine 36 Grip2 mit 170mm.... Die verlinkten Gabeln haben 160 und sind noch dazu mit gekürztem Schaft ohne original Zubehör.  Als ich geposted hatte dass meine 170er Grip2 Boost 2019 OVP NEU mit original Schaftlänge bei R2-bike 949€ gekostet hat hieß es nur seitens Asphaltsurfer: "Das ist nicht günstig viel zu teuer....!"

Klar hat GoCycle top Preise, bringt mir aber nix wenn ich für eine Gabel die aus irgendeinem Neurad ausgebaut wurde im Endeffekt 50€ weniger bezahle, dafür aber noch die Tokens (3-6€ das Stück) und den Airshaft (50-60€) kaufen muss und evtl. der Schaft für meinen Rahmen zu kurz ist und ich noch Mal ca. 100€ dafür berappen muss.

Nix für Ungut Monsieur @Asphaltsurfer  Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen bringt halt nun Mal recht wenig. Vielleicht geht dir ja dabei einer ab, wenn du anderen Usern schreibst dass sie ja viel zu viel für ihre Gabel bezahlt haben und du der geilste Typ bist weil du paar €€€ gespart hast.

Mag mich eigentlich gar nicht über die Art und Weise aufregen, tue es aber irgendwie trotzdem.

Schade dass in unserer Gesellschaft heutzutage keiner dem anderen was gönnt....


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Dezember 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ist halt wieder dieser Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich den ich letztens schon erwähnt hatte. Gefragt war bei mir eine 36 Grip2 mit 170mm.... Die verlinkten Gabeln haben 160 und sind noch dazu mit gekürztem Schaft ohne original Zubehör.  Als ich geposted hatte dass meine 170er Grip2 Boost 2019 OVP NEU mit original Schaftlänge bei R2-bike 949€ gekostet hat hieß es nur seitens Asphaltsurfer: "Das ist nicht günstig viel zu teuer....!"
> 
> Klar hat GoCycle top Preise, bringt mir aber nix wenn ich für eine Gabel die aus irgendeinem Neurad ausgebaut wurde im Endeffekt 50€ weniger bezahle, dafür aber noch die Tokens (3-6€ das Stück) und den Airshaft (50-60€) kaufen muss und evtl. der Schaft für meinen Rahmen zu kurz ist und ich noch Mal ca. 100€ dafür berappen muss.
> 
> ...


Kehr mal vor deinen eigenen Tür und lass den Alkohol weg.
Wo du das mit dem gekürzten Gabelschaft her hast, weißt du auch alleine.
Also darauf hinzuweisen, dass mitunter bessere Preise zu bekommen sein könnten, scheint dir ja nahe zu gehen, dass du hier persönlich wirst. Naja, ist ja einfach, wir kennen uns ja nicht. Dabei wird es wohl auch bleiben.


----------



## hardtails (2. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Dezember 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Kehr mal vor deinen eigenen Tür und lass den Alkohol weg.
> Wo du das mit dem gekürzten Gabelschaft her hast, weißt du auch alleine.
> Also darauf hinzuweisen, dass mitunter bessere Preise zu bekommen sein könnten, scheint dir ja nahe zu gehen, dass du hier persönlich wirst. Naja, ist ja einfach, wir kennen uns ja nicht. Dabei wird es wohl auch bleiben.


Hab ich was verpasst? Kennen wir uns? In welcher Hinsicht bin ich bitte "persönlich" geworden? Ich hab dich weder persönlich angegriffen noch sonst irgendwas in der Art.  Meinst den Satz: "einer abgehen" mag so Leute geben die sich darauf einen w..... weil andere nicht so geil sind wie andere.

Hab lediglich gesagt dass Du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst (Airshaft etc.) Kannst ja froh sein dass Du die 36er für 600€ bekommen hast, musst es aber nicht jedem unter die Nase reiben! Noch dazu scheint es ja keine Grip2 sondern eine HSC/LSC gewesen zu sein ( deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen)
Mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal. Kenne dich weder persönlich, noch sonst irgendwas. Muss auch nicht unbedingt sein.

Wieso sollte eine Gabel von einem Neurad einen ungekürzten Schaft haben??

Solltest vermutlich selber den Alkohol weglassen, weiß nicht wie du auf so einen Schwachsinn kommst. 

Darfst mich auch gerne auf Ignore stellen, vielleicht hilft Dir das...


----------



## platt_ziege (2. Dezember 2019)

damals, als man noch unter sich im netz war, gabs sowas nur in den ferien.
diese form der neurotik ist bezeichnent für den deutschen und den foren...


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab den längsten,nananana....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Dezember 2019)

Mir Latte, Ferien gibt es leider seit 1998 keine mehr.


----------



## xlacherx (2. Dezember 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Deswegen ist der Preis noch lang kein Schnäppchen. So am Rande, meine 36 hat 600€ gekostet, vor wenigen Wochen war sie noch für unter 800€ zu bekommen.


Wow... Ist dann halt 5 Jahre altes Modell... Da is dann vermutlich ne aktuelle rockshox fürs gleiche Geld genauso gut... Der neue heiße scheiß kostet halt nunmal Geld


----------



## hardtails (2. Dezember 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Mir Latte, Ferien gibt es leider seit 1998 keine mehr.


 Link


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Dezember 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Link


----------



## hardtails (2. Dezember 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


>


N64 ?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Dezember 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> N64 ?


Original Gameboy:






Remake: Switch


----------



## Flo7 (2. Dezember 2019)

Ganz egal ob 600 oder 800€ , die Fox 36 GRip2 27,5“ Boost gabs heuer schon für 479€!
Wo, eh schon wissen... war aber nur wenige Sekunden oder Minuten nach Erhalt des newsletters verfügbar!


----------



## nosaint77 (3. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ganz egal ob 600 oder 800€ , die Fox 36 GRip2 27,5“ Boost gabs heuer schon für 479€!
> Wo, eh schon wissen... war aber nur wenige Sekunden oder Minuten nach Erhalt des newsletters verfügbar!



Der luxemburgische Lotteriehauptgewinn


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2019)

Bitte nicht durchwischen, ist grad lustig hier 

Meine 36 von 2017 ersetzte ich dann doch besser mit einer Yari, damit ich mich nicht länger mit dem Altmetall rumplagen muss?


----------



## ma1208 (3. Dezember 2019)

Aber bitte Yari RC, alles andere wäre zu gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (3. Dezember 2019)

Wer noch ein HT Endurorahmen sucht.....

wurde verkauft


----------



## semmel (3. Dezember 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hmm, das doch nen extrem guter preis, oder?


Ist es, auch noch günstiger als die kleineren Scheiben.


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Dezember 2019)

semmel schrieb:


> Ist es, auch noch günstiger als die kleineren Scheiben.


ja, der deal fehlt jetzt natürlich noch dazu!


----------



## Knuspel (4. Dezember 2019)

Suche günstig einen Laufradsatz: DT Swiss E1900 Spline Boost mit 30mm Maulweite und Micro Spline. 

Was wäre hierfür ein günstiger Preis?


----------



## hardtails (4. Dezember 2019)

Knuspel schrieb:


> Suche günstig einen Laufradsatz: DT Swiss E1900 Spline Boost mit 30mm Maulweite und Micro Spline.
> 
> Was letzter Preis?


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Dezember 2019)

Knuspel schrieb:


> Suche günstig einen Laufradsatz: DT Swiss E1900 Spline Boost mit 30mm Maulweite und Micro Spline.
> 
> Was wäre hierfür ein günstiger Preis?


Kommt drauf an, wielange du warten kannst...


----------



## Knuspel (4. Dezember 2019)

So, und jetzt vernünftige Antworten bitte ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Dezember 2019)

Knuspel schrieb:


> So, und jetzt vernünftige Antworten bitte ...


Das war ein Fehler...


----------



## Tony- (4. Dezember 2019)

Knuspel schrieb:


> So, und jetzt vernünftige Antworten bitte ...


erwartest du, dass für dich jetzt fleißig gegoogelt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (4. Dezember 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wielange du warten kannst...





Knuspel schrieb:


> So, und jetzt vernünftige Antworten bitte ...



Wie wäre es, wenn du Jammerlappen sagst, wie lange du warten kannst  

Aber egal, hier schon mal deine Optionen:

1) Bei RCZ gibt es den LRS für ~145€ mit 8 Wochen Lieferzeit. Allerdings zzgl. Wartezeit bis der gewünschte LRS mit Rabattcode angeboten wird. Microspline Freilauf separat kaufen, da bei RCZ bislang noch nicht gesichtet.

2) Ansonsten siehe hier.


----------



## Knuspel (4. Dezember 2019)

Dankeschön, nosaint77.



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> erwartest du, dass für dich jetzt fleißig gegoogelt wird?



Es ist ja niemand verpflichtet zu antworten. Wer meine Anfrage überflüssig findet, kann ja einfach darüber hinwegsehen


----------



## Tony- (4. Dezember 2019)

Knuspel schrieb:


> Es ist ja niemand verpflichtet zu antworten. Wer meine Anfrage überflüssig findet, kann ja einfach darüber hinwegsehen


nö.. irgendwas zu fordern macht aber auch keinen Sinn denn hier ist keiner jemandem was schuldig.


----------



## platt_ziege (4. Dezember 2019)

was steckt denn heute hinterm bc türchen?


----------



## Tony- (4. Dezember 2019)

LEVELNINE20


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Dezember 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> LEVELNINE20


das war doch der vom dienstag? gestern (mittwoch) gabs keine tür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilIy (5. Dezember 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> das war doch der vom dienstag? gestern (mittwoch) gabs keine tür?



1. BC
2. TacX
3. Conti
4. Level Nine
5. POC Aktionshelme *Tectal* und *Ventral Air SPIN*


----------



## Schibbl (5. Dezember 2019)

Knuspel schrieb:


> Dankeschön, nosaint77.
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist ja niemand verpflichtet zu antworten. Wer meine Anfrage überflüssig findet, kann ja einfach darüber hinwegsehen


Hier wird über vorhandene Schnäppchen diskutiert. Wenn du eines suchst, dann stelle deine Frage doch im entsprechenden Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread. Dort sind die Leute auf Beratung eingestellt. Hier läuft eher das Gelaber bis hin zu Beschimpfungen zu preisgünstigen Fahrradteilen, welches im Schnäppchenjägerthread gnadenlos durch den Mod und die Schnäppchenpolizei gejagt und zur Strecke gebracht wird. Da kannst du hier nicht daher kommen und nach einem Schnäppchen fragen. Wo kommen wir denn da hin?


----------



## wirme (5. Dezember 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> das war doch der vom dienstag? gestern (mittwoch) gabs keine tür?



Kannst auch auf der Instagram Seite von BC schauen.



			https://www.instagram.com/bikecomponents/?hl=de


----------



## Flo7 (5. Dezember 2019)

emse33 schrieb:


> SRAM NX EAGLE DUB GRUPPE 1X12 FACH - 259€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das NX Set gibt's regelmäßig bei RCZ um knappe 210€.


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Fox 36 29“ 160mm Factory
> Codewort *RCZKOS*



Funktioniert nicht! Probiere ich schon seit einer Stunde und hab auch schon ein Mail an RCZ geschickt!


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Dezember 2019)

Morgen!
Bei rcz ist immer für den nächsten Tag! 

Offres valables jusqu'au  samedi 07  decembre

Aber um  0:00 beginnt der, morgen früh ist idR ausverkauft.... ?


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Bei rcz ist immer für den nächsten Tag!
> 
> Offres valables jusqu'au  samedi 07  decembre
> ...




Was schreibst du da für einen Blödsinn? Das Angebot ist gültig bis 7.12...


----------



## hardtails (6. Dezember 2019)

bobons schrieb:


> Alle doof:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wake me up when es endlich gratisversand gibt (hatte auf heute spekulatius)


----------



## krux (6. Dezember 2019)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> 11% Extra-Rabatt auf die gesamte Sale-Kategorie bei bike-Discount.
> "auf den aktuellen VK. Preise im Shop zeigen bereits reduzierte Preise. Aktion nur gültig am 06.12.2019. Nur solange der Vorrat reicht."
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe vor zwei Wochen das hier bestellt und da hat es noch 106,76 € gekostet: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/tranzx-jd-ysp36-remote-sattelstuetze-395x27,2mm-760697


----------



## BigJohn (6. Dezember 2019)

krux schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor zwei Wochen das hier bestellt und da hat es noch 106,76 € gekostet: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/tranzx-jd-ysp36-remote-sattelstuetze-395x27,2mm-760697


119,95 x 0,89 = 106,76. Passt doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (6. Dezember 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Wake me up when es endlich gratisversand gibt (hatte auf heute spekulatius)



Kann ja nur am 24. kommen (da ist wieder bc selbst im Kalender dran) oder bis dahin maximal für eine spezifische Marke kommen.


----------



## VincentandVega (6. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> RockShox Pike/Revelation Charger2 RCT3 Upgrade Kitfür 29 um 120€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit kann ich aus meiner 29" Revelation eine Pike RCT3 machen? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## bobbycar (6. Dezember 2019)

VincentandVega schrieb:


> Damit kann ich aus meiner 29" Revelation eine Pike RCT3 machen? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


Genau!


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht! Probiere ich schon seit einer Stunde und hab auch schon ein Mail an RCZ geschickt!


----------



## baxxter (6. Dezember 2019)

Auf die 20 Tage kann man sich nicht so verlassen, oder?


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2019)

baxxter schrieb:


> Auf die 20 Tage kann man sich nicht so verlassen, oder?



Nein, aber bei dem Preis doch egal oder?


----------



## urban_overload (6. Dezember 2019)

Offset ist auch Lotterie, oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Dezember 2019)

Slow4EightySix schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die Gabel 44mm oder 51mm Offset hat?


Laut Seriennummer sind es 51mm Offset.


----------



## Vogward (6. Dezember 2019)

Dear Sir, 


We are sorry to inform you that the provider just cancelled the order of forks, so we won’t be able to send them.

We had to refund you.

Please, find here the proof of payment.

As a commercial gift, we offer you 1000 loyalty points in your customer account.

We’re sorry for this fail,

Best regards,

Nieves

RCZ BIKE SHOP




Wurde eure FOX Gabel von heute Mittag auch bereits storniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2019)

Vogward schrieb:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> We are sorry to inform you that the provider just cancelled the order of forks, so we won’t be able to send them.
> ...




Gehts da um die 36er Fox? Wann hast die Mail bekommen?

Ich hab bis jetzt nichts erhalten...


----------



## dirk75 (6. Dezember 2019)

Vogward schrieb:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> We are sorry to inform you that the provider just cancelled the order of forks, so we won’t be able to send them.
> ...



Meine soeben auch, als Dankeschön 1000 Treuepunkte, hätte lieber die Gabel.?


----------



## Vogward (6. Dezember 2019)

Ja genau, die Fox 36 Factory. Mail kam um 18:40. PayPal hat schon zurückgebucht.


----------



## hardtails (6. Dezember 2019)

Meine wurde gerade geliefert


----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2019)

Hm, da bin ich jetzt gespannt... Meine Bestellung ist noch aufrecht.


----------



## toastet (6. Dezember 2019)

1000 Treuepunkte sind doch 10 Euro, für nix ist das doch n feiner Zug, sowas passiert halt und ist jetzt auch wenig RCZ-spezifisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (7. Dezember 2019)

Bzgl RCZ:
Leider ist es wie überall, also nicht nur bei RCZ, dass Schnäppchen sehr schnell weg sind. Des weiteren verkauft RCZ keine "normale" Ware sondern meisten übriggebliebene von OEM Herstellern, dadurch ist das Angebot sehr begrenzt aber günstig!


----------



## Asko (7. Dezember 2019)

Das eigentlich nervige an der Sache ist doch das bei jeden zweiten RCZ Schnäppchen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen und Diskussionen aufkommen. 

Wer sich auf den Laden RCZ einlassen will abonniert halt den Newsletter und bekommt eh alles per Mail, und wer nicht der eben nicht. Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso fast jeden Tag das Zeug im Schnäppchen Threads gepostet werden muss.


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. Dezember 2019)

@Asko: stimmt. Hatte die gleiche Überlegung auch schon mal. Aber manchmal kommen halt doch Deals aus der Richtung die selbst für RZC und deren schlechte Konditionen enorm billig sind. Mein Vorschlag: ein kurzes RCZ-Kompendium erstellen, irgendwo anpinnen, und zu jedem geposteten RCZ-Schnäppchen mit verlinken.


----------



## Asko (7. Dezember 2019)

Das stimmt natürlich @alles-fahrer ,aber da hält sich eh keiner dran. 
Hat halt auch jeder eine andere Ansicht was ein Schnäppchen ist oder nicht. 
Oder es kommen auch gerne die wildesten Posts von Zeug das um XX% reduziert ist von Leuten die noch nicht lange dabei sind und garkeine Ahnung zu haben ob der Endpreis jetzt gut ist oder nicht.
Muss man halt damit Leben, Schnäppchenjagd ist halt kein Ponyhof 

Im großen und ganzen läuft der Thread ja ganz gut und ich hab hier schon viel Zeug zu einem echt guten Preis gefunden


----------



## JDEM (8. Dezember 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ab morgen gibts ein Paar Conti Reifen für knapp 100€ plus Handschuhe von Lukas Knopf.



2020er Reifen oder auch nur ein Ausverkauf der alten Teile? Wer ist eigentlich Lukas Knopf?


----------



## Flo7 (8. Dezember 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> 2020er Reifen oder auch nur ein Ausverkauf der alten Teile? Wer ist eigentlich Lukas Knopf?




Vlt hat Bike24 ein paar alte Barons zurückgeschickt ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Dezember 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> 2020er Reifen oder auch nur ein Ausverkauf der alten Teile? Wer ist eigentlich Lukas Knopf?


Mal abgesehen davon sind doch alle aktuellen Contis für um die 42,- zu bekommen. Nur wegen der Handschuhe würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## davez (8. Dezember 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> 2020er Reifen oder auch nur ein Ausverkauf der alten Teile? Wer ist eigentlich Lukas Knopf?


Kennt doch jeder, ist der berühmte Mountainbiker aus Augsburg


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (8. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon sind doch alle aktuellen Contis für um die 42,- zu bekommen. Nur wegen der Handschuhe würde ich nicht kaufen.


Und gerade bei BC noch günstiger.


----------



## CoolRider (8. Dezember 2019)

Wie viel % BC am 24.12. auf alles gewährt steht noch nicht fest? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (8. Dezember 2019)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Wie viel % BC am 24.12. auf alles gewährt steht noch nicht fest? Danke.



Nein, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch das es wieder Nachlass gibt, aber ja auch durchaus möglich, dass es gar keine % gibt und zB nur nen Gewinnspiel wie vor 2-3 Tagen bei Fiveten. Dann werden halt 10x100 € BC-Gutschein oder sowas verlost. Ich würde da nicht blind spekulieren, zumal die 10% jetzt auch nicht so wahnsinnig sind zu normalen BC-Preisen. Kann ja auch sowas wie dann 25% auf die Eigenmarken oder kostenloser Versand oder sowas kommen.


----------



## -Robert- (8. Dezember 2019)

Die zwanzig Prozent bei Magura sind auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen: Storm SL bei z.B. Bike24 für 23,90€, bei BC für 31,90€ - selbst mit 20% noch zu teuer. Gutschein plus Preisalarm geht ja wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## toastet (8. Dezember 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Die zwanzig Prozent bei Magura sind auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen: Storm SL bei z.B. Bike24 für 23,90€, bei BC für 31,90€ - selbst mit 20% noch zu teuer. Gutschein plus Preisalarm geht ja wahrscheinlich nicht...



Besser gucken, deine Storm SL bei Bike24 ist die uralte (aber natürlich gute, sofern man keine SL sucht) Storm (ohne Zusatz) im Ausverkauf, die gibt es ja schon 2-3 Jahre nicht mehr/wird nicht mehr produziert (nur noch HC und SL ab da). Die Storm SL kostet bei Bike24 in 160mm - 27,36 € und 180mm-  29,36€, bei bc beide Größen 31,95 € Normalpreis, sprich mit 20% sind es dann 25,56 € und 7 bzw. 9% günstiger, bei beiden noch Versand druff.


----------



## -Robert- (8. Dezember 2019)

Sorry, hatte nur kurz geguckt weil ich von einer Recherche die Tage wusste dass BC zu teuer ist: biete neu Bike-Discount, ebenfalls für 23,90€: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/magura-bremsscheibe-storm-sl.2-682280


----------



## toastet (8. Dezember 2019)

Super Schnapper


----------



## CoolRider (9. Dezember 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Die zwanzig Prozent bei Magura sind auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen: Storm SL bei z.B. Bike24 für 23,90€, bei BC für 31,90€ - selbst mit 20% noch zu teuer. Gutschein plus Preisalarm geht ja wahrscheinlich nicht...



Je 2xMT5,Scheiben,Adapter kosten bei R2 209€ inkl. Versand. Das war m.E. bisher der günstigste Preis.

Bei BC komme ich jetzt trotz höherer Ausgangspreise auf 179€ inkl. Versand. Das lohnt sich schon.

Da werde ich wohl zuschlagen.


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2019)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Bei Bike24 gibt es den Michelin Wild Race'R2 Tubeless Performance Line Faltreifen -  29 x 2.25  gerade im Sale. Das Gewicht liegt etwa bei 760 g, evtl etwas schwerer CC Reifen, aber fürs Training sollte das ok sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was bedeutet denn „Performance“?

bei anderen Herstellern is das ja die billo-Variante. Is der Reifen da oben ein guter oder ein billiger?
Soll für harten Boden sein. Meine Referenz: Race King BCC, rollt super, grippt super.


----------



## Flo7 (9. Dezember 2019)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Je 2xMT5,Scheiben,Adapter kosten bei R2 209€ inkl. Versand. Das war m.E. bisher der günstigste Preis.
> 
> Bei BC komme ich jetzt trotz höherer Ausgangspreise auf 179€ inkl. Versand. Das lohnt sich schon.
> 
> Da werde ich wohl zuschlagen.



Oder man bestellt sie bei RCZ... Hat letztens das Set MT5 72€ gekostet!


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwie sind die Bike-Components Preise selbst mit Rabatt nicht mehr wirklich interessant. Wenn sie etwas haben, was kein anderer hat und ich noch etwas anderes brauche, hol ich mir meist einen Bestprice mit dem Angebot von Bike-discount oder r2. 

Schade, früher war BC mal der beste Anbieter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (9. Dezember 2019)

Stimmt, aber zb eine MDR-P Bremsscheibe um 37€ ist schon ok, oder gibts die wo günstiger?

Schade, dass man price Alert und Gutscheincode nicht kombinieren kann! Ich warte ja eigentlich auf Gratis Versand bei BC...


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber zb eine MDR-P Bremsscheibe um 37€ ist schon ok, oder gibts die wo günstiger?
> 
> Schade, dass man price Alert und Gutscheincode nicht kombinieren kann! Ich warte ja eigentlich auf Gratis Versand bei BC...


Genau die Scheibe hatte ich mir gerade auch angeschaut. Die gibt es nirgends billiger. Aufgrund fehlender Erfahrungen zur Scheibe verschiebe ich den Kauf. Alternativ zur 100,- TS 223mm Scheibe ist es schon günstig.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Oder man bestellt sie bei RCZ... Hat letztens das Set MT5 72€ gekostet!


Jetzt hast du mal ein Set von rcz für den Preis bekommen,  welches sofort als Eintagsfliege ausverkauft war, und das ist jetzt der neue Referenzpreis für ein Set mt5?


----------



## Flo7 (9. Dezember 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du mal ein Set von rcz für den Preis bekommen,  welches sofort als Eintagsfliege ausverkauft war, und das ist jetzt der neue Referenzpreis für ein Set mt5?



Ich wollte nur sagen, wenns nicht eilig ist kann man auch auf ein RCZ Angebot warten  Das Set davor hat auch nur 91€ gekostet und das haben mehr Personen kaufen können...


----------



## CoolRider (9. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen, wenns nicht eilig ist kann man auch auf ein RCZ Angebot warten  Das Set davor hat auch nur 91€ gekostet und das haben mehr Personen kaufen können...



Jup, Magura werde ich dennoch jetzt bei BC mit 20% kaufen. Gibt es nicht günstiger. 

91€ für 2x MT5 oder 1xMT5. Ersteres wäre sicherlich weit unter Einkaufspreis und letzteres deutlich über allen anderen.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Dezember 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du mal ein Set von rcz für den Preis bekommen,  welches sofort als Eintagsfliege ausverkauft war, und das ist jetzt der neue Referenzpreis für ein Set mt5?


Naja, für ~100€ war sie dort schon ne ganze Weile zu haben. Trotzdem kann den Markt jetzt nicht an diesem Preis messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja, für ~100€ war sie dort schon ne ganze Weile zu haben. Trotzdem kann den Markt jetzt nicht an diesem Preis messen.


Bei Mantel gab es doch immer gute Preise für die MT5. Jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## bs99 (9. Dezember 2019)

Zu der 220er Bremsscheibe: eine Adapterlösung für PM6 Gabeln die nicht nach Basteln aussieht gibt's dzt.nur von Formula, oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Dezember 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Zu der 220er Bremsscheibe: eine Adapterlösung für PM6 Gabeln die nicht nach Basteln aussieht gibt's dzt.nur von Formula, oder?


Ja und da gehen die Meinungen auch weit auseinander. Eine Gabel die keine PM7 Aufnahme hat, hat meist auch nur die Freigabe für 203mm Scheiben. Obs was macht steht auf einem anderen Blatt und wird im Bremsenforum mehrfach diskutiert.


----------



## Deleted 253143 (9. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich warte ja eigentlich auf Gratis Versand bei BC...



Dann werden die einzelnen Preise aber eher teurer als billiger. 
Denke mal nicht das DHL/Hermes/UPS bei BC auf den Versand verzichtet und irgendwer muss die netten Herrschaften in den kurzen Hosen auch bezahlen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Dezember 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Zu der 220er Bremsscheibe: eine Adapterlösung für PM6 Gabeln die nicht nach Basteln aussieht gibt's dzt.nur von Formula, oder?


Japp. Für 223 gibt's Galfer, aber für 220 m. W. nur den von Formula.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Dezember 2019)

BAK84 schrieb:


> Dann werden die einzelnen Preise aber eher teurer als billiger.
> Denke mal nicht das DHL/Hermes/UPS bei BC auf den Versand verzichtet und irgendwer muss die netten Herrschaften in den kurzen Hosen auch bezahlen


Versteh ich auch nicht. Versand ist doch nur 3,50 Das spart man ja schon, wenn man 10% Ermäßigung hat (je nach Produkt).


----------



## Flo7 (9. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht. Versand ist doch nur 3,50 Das spart man ja schon, wenn man 10% Ermäßigung hat (je nach Produkt).



Nach Österreich 5,95€, ich ich brauch nur ein Kleinteil (18€) und dafür gibst eine Ermäßigung 

Trickstuff ist beim Adventkalender auch angeführt oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Nach Österreich 5,95€, ich ich brauch nur ein Kleinteil (18€) und dafür gibst eine Ermäßigung
> 
> Trickstuff ist beim Adventkalender auch angeführt oder?


Dafür gab es letztes Jahr 20% Ich hatte mich da mit Power+ Belägen eingedeckt... davon habe ich jetzt noch welche.


----------



## bs99 (9. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja und da gehen die Meinungen auch weit auseinander. Eine Gabel die keine PM7 Aufnahme hat, hat meist auch nur die Freigabe für 203mm Scheiben. Obs was macht steht auf einem anderen Blatt und wird im Bremsenforum mehrfach diskutiert.





Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Japp. Für 223 gibt's Galfer, aber für 220 m. W. nur den von Formula.


Ich würde die an der DVO Diamond und ev. an der Fox34 fahren.
Bei ersterer mach ich mir wenig Sorgen, bei zweiterer eher.

Gibts abseits von DH Gabeln überhaupt welche mit 220mm Freigabe?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Dezember 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Ich würde die an der DVO Diamond und ev. an der Fox34 fahren.
> Bei ersterer mach ich mir wenig Sorgen, bei zweiterer eher.
> 
> Gibts abseits von DH Gabeln überhaupt welche mit 220mm Freigabe?


Klar. Meine Lyrik 2020 hat z.B. einen PM7 Mount und die Freigabe für 220mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Dezember 2019)

Ja, sogar welche mit 30mm Standrohren: https://www.rosebikes.de/rock-shox-judy-silver-tk-solo-air-disc-federgabel-120-mm-2672637

RS gibt für nächstes Jahr m. W. ziemlich viel für große Discs frei. Irgendwo im Forum stand's etwas genauer. Vielleicht bei der Vorstellung der neuen Produktpalette oder bei der Präsentation der großen Disc?


----------



## ma1208 (9. Dezember 2019)

Ab einer gewissen Größe macht es dann vielleicht Sinn den Reibring an der Felge zu montieren und nicht mehr an der Nabe. Wir nähern uns wieder den Durchmessern, die wir bei der V-Brake mal hatten.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe eine 210mm ONEup Dropper Post mit dem 20% Gutschein bestellt. Leider kann man diese nicht umtauschen bei OneUp.
OneUp zahlt nur das Geld zurück...

Braucht jemand noch eine 210 30,9er V2 OneUp Stütze? Würde auch gegen eine 180er tauschen


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Dezember 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Größe macht es dann vielleicht Sinn den Reibring an der Felge zu montieren und nicht mehr an der Nabe. Wir nähern uns wieder den Durchmessern, die wir bei der V-Brake mal hatten.


Gab's alles schon.


----------



## FastFabi93 (9. Dezember 2019)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 210mm ONEup Dropper Post mit dem 20% Gutschein bestellt. Leider kann man diese nicht umtauschen bei OneUp.
> OneUp zahlt nur das Geld zurück...
> 
> Braucht jemand noch eine 210 30,9er V2 OneUp Stütze? Würde auch gegen eine 180er tauschen


Kannst du doch traveln (wenn du sie zu lang gekauft hast, vorrausgesetzt du hast genügend Einstecktiefe im Rahmen)


----------



## ma1208 (9. Dezember 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Gab's alles schon.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 948912


 Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt! Reduziert auch die Speichenbelastung beim Bremsen!


----------



## don-guido (9. Dezember 2019)

odysseus schrieb:


> Die Voodoo Dambala Rahmen von RCZ hat wohl der Typhoon gefressen in Asien... so schreibt es zumindest RCZ.
> Ich hoffe, keinem ist da drüben was passiert... aber irgendwie musste ich schon was grinsen bei der Mail, als Ausrede wäre das ziemlich einfallsreich.




Sollen am 5. Januar 2020 in Luxemburg eintreffen und die Woche drauf verschickt werden...


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Dezember 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn „Performance“?
> 
> bei anderen Herstellern is das ja die billo-Variante. Is der Reifen da oben ein guter oder ein billiger?
> Soll für harten Boden sein. Meine Referenz: Race King BCC, rollt super, grippt super.


Performance ist die günstige sportliche Variante, Competition ist die Version für den Wettkampf. 
Wenn Du aber eh nur Conti BCC fährst und damit absolut zufrieden bist, dann ist so ein "Billig-Reifen" von Michelin für Dich natürlich vollkommen ungeeignet.


----------



## toastet (9. Dezember 2019)

Die Performance bei Michelin sind aber keine schlechten Reifen. Hat eher was, wie in der Maxxis-Welt, wo ein Super Tacky dann hier der Competition wäre und wirklich nur sehr kurz hält aufgrund der weichen Mischung und der normale 3c oder 60a, den 90% der Leute fahren halt hier der Performance ist. Das ist nicht Conti Performance, wo  es eher für Tendenz zu Müll bzw. Bahnhofsrad steht ist im Vergleich zu den höherwertigen Conti-Reifen mit BlackChili, Projekt, Apex und was es da nicht alles gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (9. Dezember 2019)

don-guido schrieb:


> Sollen am 5. Januar 2020 in Luxemburg eintreffen und die Woche drauf verschickt werden...


Meiner wurde leider auch vor geraumer Zeit von rcz deswegen storniert. Wundert mich, dass einige ihn jetzt trotzdem bekommen.


----------



## isartrails (9. Dezember 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass einige ihn jetzt trotzdem bekommen.


Mich wundert da gar nix mehr...


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Die Performance bei Michelin sind aber keine schlechten Reifen. Hat eher was, wie in der Maxxis-Welt, wo ein Super Tacky dann hier der Competition wäre und wirklich nur sehr kurz hält aufgrund der weichen Mischung und der normale 3c oder 60a, den 90% der Leute fahren halt hier der Performance ist. Das ist nicht Conti Performance, wo  es eher für Tendenz zu Müll bzw. Bahnhofsrad steht ist im Vergleich zu den höherwertigen Conti-Reifen mit BlackChili, Projekt, Apex und was es da nicht alles gibt.


Is das wirklich so?

Ich brauch noch strassenreifen für mein Levo...


----------



## toastet (9. Dezember 2019)

Bei den Force und Wild AM ist es auf jeden Fall so. Die liegen ja in den verschiedenen Versionen auch preislich kaum auseinander. Bei den Contis hast du dann ja gerne mal nur 10-15 Euro für die Performance-Variante, während die guten 50-60 kosten. Die Michelins liegen da meist nichtmal nen 10er auseinander.
Gibt bzw. gab es denn von dem Wild Race'R überhaupt eine Competition Variante? Das ist ja jetzt eh nur Abverkauf, der wird ja schon nicht mehr hergestellt, daher so günstig. BC hat da auch einige für 15-16 Euro. Aktuell gibt es nur noch den Wild Race'R Ultimate Advanced, der aber halt die Ausführung für Dirt und Slopestyle ist.


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2019)

Nach deiner Tabelle is der Competition aber in allen wichtigen Dingen besser, außer in der Haltbarkeit. Sogar bei Speed.
Hört sich dann schon wie bei Conti an...nur nicht so krass


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Dezember 2019)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt! Reduziert auch die Speichenbelastung beim Bremsen!


wenn dann aber nur fest verschweisst, sonst halten die dinger ja viel zu lange.


der-gute schrieb:


> Nach deiner Tabelle is der Competition aber in allen wichtigen Dingen besser, außer in der Haltbarkeit. Sogar bei Speed.Hört sich dann schon wie bei Conti an...nur nicht so krass


die comp sollen bei feucht und minus deutlich besser funzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (9. Dezember 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nach deiner Tabelle is der Competition aber in allen wichtigen Dingen besser, außer in der Haltbarkeit. Sogar bei Speed.
> Hört sich dann schon wie bei Conti an...nur nicht so krass



Hab ich was anderes behauptet? Ist ja teurer, wäre merkwürdig, wenn er dann nicht besser wäre. Die Vergleiche zur Einordnung habe ich ja bereits aufgeführt. Ich bezweifel das der Competition für 9 von 10 Leuten Sinn macht, so wie das eben bei den Super Tackys bei Maxxis oder den goldenen Gravitys bei Schwalbe auch ist. Muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er es brauch und ihm 1/3 Preisaufschlag wert ist.


----------



## derbenno (10. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen, wenns nicht eilig ist kann man auch auf ein RCZ Angebot warten  Das Set davor hat auch nur 91€ gekostet und das haben mehr Personen kaufen können...


Meine MT 5 die ich bei RCZ bestellt hatte, kam mit einem 2 Fingerhebel und einem HC 1 Fingerhebel...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. Dezember 2019)

trotz 10% Rabatt sind die Sättel von SQlab bei Actionsports z.T. günstiger.


----------



## CoolRider (10. Dezember 2019)

derbenno schrieb:


> Meine MT 5 die ich bei RCZ bestellt hatte, kam mit einem 2 Fingerhebel und einem HC 1 Fingerhebel...



Sicher eine MT5 aus einer Trail Verpackung genommen Das würde den 1F-Hebel erklären.


----------



## Flo7 (10. Dezember 2019)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Sicher eine MT5 aus einer Trail Verpackung genommen Das würde den 1F-Hebel erklären.




Bei RCZ ist es meistens OEM Ware... 

@derbenno :Ist wirklich doof wenn man ein Set mit unterschiedlichen Hebeln bekommt!


----------



## BigJohn (10. Dezember 2019)

derbenno schrieb:


> HC 1 Fingerhebel...


Ich tausch ihn dir gerne gegen einen Zweifinger-Hebel. Oder noch besser: du tauschst die kompletten Geber-Einheiten gegen Shimano.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2019)

Gab's/gibt's bei BC eigentlich auch Bikeyoke im Rahmen des Adventskalenders? Von gerade dabei, mir eine Revive zu organisieren...

Merci!


----------



## toastet (10. Dezember 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gab's/gibt's bei BC eigentlich auch Bikeyoke im Rahmen des Adventskalenders? Von gerade dabei, mir eine Revive zu organisieren...
> 
> Merci!



Nein: LEVELNINE, XLC, SQlab, Stages, Trickstuff, evoc, GORE Wear, Garmin, Magura, Scott, Continental, Tacx, Thule, POC, Five Ten, Race Face, tune, BBB, GripGrab und 100% = 20 Tage, dazu 2x BC (1. und 24.) und Fiveten und Magura haben je 2 Tage = 24.


----------



## Teuflor (10. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Nein: LEVELNINE, XLC, SQlab, Stages, Trickstuff, evoc, GORE Wear, Garmin, Magura, Scott, Continental, Tacx, Thule, POC, Five Ten, Race Face, tune, BBB, GripGrab und 100% = 20 Tage, dazu 2x BC (1. und 24.) und Fiveten und Magura haben je 2 Tage = 24.



O_O Hast du etwa schon alle Türchen aufgemacht????????????????????????????????


----------



## toastet (10. Dezember 2019)

Nö, ist einfach von der BC-Seite kopiert, Firmen sind ja auch alle auf den Kalender gedruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Nein: LEVELNINE, XLC, SQlab, Stages, Trickstuff, evoc, GORE Wear, Garmin, Magura, Scott, Continental, Tacx, Thule, POC, Five Ten, Race Face, tune, BBB, GripGrab und 100% = 20 Tage, dazu 2x BC (1. und 24.) und Fiveten und Magura haben je 2 Tage = 24.



Danke für die Info!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. Dezember 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gab's/gibt's bei BC eigentlich auch Bikeyoke im Rahmen des Adventskalenders? Von gerade dabei, mir eine Revive zu organisieren...
> 
> Merci!


Divine kaufen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2019)

derbenno schrieb:


> Meine MT 5 die ich bei RCZ bestellt hatte, kam mit einem 2 Fingerhebel und einem HC 1 Fingerhebel...


Ich find das so geil. Sorry, ich meine es nicht schadenfroh, wirklich nicht. Ich find das ganze System mit diesem Shop so lustig. Wieso kauft man sich das Zeug nicht einfach wenn man es wirklich braucht? Dann sind ein paar Euros mehr auch egal. Mir wäre das ja alles viel zu blöd. Ich glaube die meisten Leute kaufen dort wegen dem Überraschungsei Effekt und weil sie das Gefühl haben bei einem Preisausschreiben gewonnen zu haben _gg_


----------



## rms69 (10. Dezember 2019)

@GrazerTourer Wo ist die Schoko? ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer Wo ist die Schoko? ?


In meinem Ranzen!


----------



## dirk75 (10. Dezember 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> In meinem Ranzen!



....wusste gar nicht das du noch Schulpflichtig bist. ???


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2019)

dirk75 schrieb:


> ....wusste gar nicht das du noch Schulpflichtig bist. ???


Ach, diese Bundesbürger.... ?


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Dezember 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> In meinem Ranzen!


OH je.... Wieder einer mit Mineralölvergiftung









						Öko-Test Adventskalender: Fast alle mit Mineralöl belastet
					

Öko-Test hat 20 Adventskalender bekannter Marken auf Mineralöl-Rückstände untersucht. Das Ergebnis ist gar nicht weihnachtlich: Die Schokolade aus nahezu allen Adventskalendern ist mit Mineralöl verunreinigt.




					utopia.de


----------



## jonalisa (10. Dezember 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> OH je.... Wieder einer mit Mineralölvergiftung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mineralöl ist ja so ungiftig... schlimmer wäre DOT... sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoolRider (10. Dezember 2019)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Mineralöl ist ja so ungiftig... schlimmer wäre DOT... sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...


Naschen würde ich an beiden nicht?


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Dezember 2019)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Mineralöl ist ja so ungiftig... schlimmer wäre DOT... sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man Behörden auch essen kann.


----------



## Dr_Ink (10. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Dezember 2019)

am gailsten ist doch das hier:





> *Wie kommt das Mineralöl in die Schokolade?*
> 
> Fast immer ist die Verpackung Schuld daran, dass Mineralöl in die Schokolade gelangt. Denn die Kartonverpackungen der Schokolade bestehen aus Altpapier, das Druckfarben enthält.


ein hoch auf biofaireökonachhaltigkeit. kann bitte mal jemand geräte thunfisch informieren!!!


----------



## toastet (10. Dezember 2019)

Morgen 20% auf je 3 Bundle bzw. das Einzelgerät Edge 830 und 530 und 1-2 Kleinteile (Lenkermount, Brustgurt, Hüllen und ein Rücklicht) von Garmin für eine Woche (bis 18.) mit Code GARMIN20 bei BC

Dürfte leider ähnlich durchwachsen wie heute sein mit SQlab und vermutlich woanders immer noch günstiger zu haben. Lohnt nicht im Schnäppchenthread zu posten.

Hoffentlich kommen da noch besser Sachen:

Rest X-Mas Kalender BC bis bis Weihnachten:

11. Garmin
12. BBB
13. Scott
14. Trickstuff
15. 100%
16. GripGrab
17. tune
18. Thule
19. Race Face
20. Magura (2)
21. Evoc
22. Fiveten (2)
23. Stages
24. Bike-Components (2)

(2) 2. Tag im Kalender dieses Jahr


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Divine kaufen...



Das hilft aber nix, wenn ich die Revive haben möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieselgangster (10. Dezember 2019)

Zumal das echt frech ist. Gestern waren die Geräte noch 20€ günstiger und Mensch die set über 20€ teurer 
Das ist kacke. Dann sollen sie lieber nur 10% aufrufen. 
verarsche


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> OH je.... Wieder einer mit Mineralölvergiftung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar hab ich die gegessen! Ich will ja nicht meine Kinder vergiften.....


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Dezember 2019)

Sehr löblich von dir


----------



## Epictetus (10. Dezember 2019)

lieselgangster schrieb:


> Zumal das echt frech ist. Gestern waren die Geräte noch 20€ günstiger und Mensch die set über 20€ teurer
> Das ist kacke. Dann sollen sie lieber nur 10% aufrufen.
> verarsche



Brutaler Beschiss echt. 399 für den 830er ohne Gutschein. Ist klar.


----------



## CoolRider (11. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Morgen 20% auf je 3 Bundle bzw. das Einzelgerät Edge 830 und 530 und 1-2 Kleinteile (Lenkermount, Brustgurt, Hüllen und ein Rücklicht) von Garmin für eine Woche (bis 18.) mit Code GARMIN20 bei BC
> 
> Dürfte leider ähnlich durchwachsen wie heute sein mit SQlab und vermutlich woanders immer noch günstiger zu haben. Lohnt nicht im Schnäppchenthread zu posten.
> 
> ...



Kommt am 20. nochmal Magura? Muss ich mich jetzt ärgern, dass ich mit 20% bestellt habe?


----------



## Dr_Ink (11. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. Dezember 2019)

knarf66 schrieb:


> Berg-ab haut Fly Produkte drastisch reduziert raus. Helme(z.B. Fly Werx Carbon für 199,99 statt 459,99), Jerseys(z.B. LS Jerseys für 19,99), Hosen( z.B. Hose Radium für 34,99 statt 99,99)usw.
> Findet ihr hier: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/advanced...Csid=73bfc6bd9ed732960a2920da7404b1c8&x=0&y=0




fragt bei den Helmen das Herstellungsdatum an (dies stehen nicht dabei) - ich hab vor 4 Wochen einen aus dem Angebot bestellt, der war 2016 gestempelt .....


----------



## MoE! (11. Dezember 2019)

Weiß man, was bei 100% kommen wird? Ob es auch einen 20% Gutschein geben wird?


----------



## Dr_Ink (11. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## SuperSpeed (11. Dezember 2019)

Gibt bestimmt -20%,.... nur werden halt wieder die Preise vom Vortag um +20% erhöht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (11. Dezember 2019)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Gibt bestimmt -20%,.... nur werden halt wieder die Preise vom Vortag um +20% erhöht


sind immerhin noch 4% Ersparnis


----------



## toastet (11. Dezember 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> fragt bei den Helmen das Herstellungsdatum an (dies stehen nicht dabei) - ich hab vor 4 Wochen einen aus dem Angebot bestellt, der war 2016 gestempelt .....



Und dann? Wieder die alte, bereits wiederlegte, Leier, dass der Helm schlechter wäre? Nach den Labortests gab es da ja nichtmal Probleme bei den 10 und mehr Jahre alten gebrauchten Helmen, die auf den Köpfen saßen, Sonne, UV, Schweiß, Sonnencreme und Stürze von Parkbank usw. usf. hinter sich hatten. Da wird der 3 Jahre "alte" unbenutzte Helm aber sicher sofort zerbröseln


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe ihn behalten und fahre ihn ganz normal, weil ich das nicht so eng sehe. Aber da ich weiss das manch einer evtl. entäuscht ist, habe ich nur darauf hingewissen das alter des helms im Vorfeld zu klären - bergab ist eine kleine Klitsche, die beantworten fragen bestimmt schnell ...


----------



## knarf66 (11. Dezember 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn behalten und fahre ihn ganz normal, weil ich das nicht so eng sehe. Aber da ich weiss das manch einer evtl. entäuscht ist, habe ich nur darauf hingewissen das alter des helms im Vorfeld zu klären - bergab ist eine kleine Klitsche, die beantworten fragen bestimmt schnell ...


Die Fly Produkte sind aus den Kollektionen 2018 & 19, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. Dezember 2019)

bei mir handelte es sich um einen 7IDP M4


----------



## SuperSpeed (11. Dezember 2019)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> sind immerhin noch 4% Ersparnis


Im teuersten Laden bringt dir das aber trotzdem nichts


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Dezember 2019)

Wade82 schrieb:


> Ist doch fast überall das gleiche Spiel. Hauptsache der Kunde hat das Gefühl Geld gespart zu haben.
> Manche warten ja auch auf Gutscheine um 3,95€ Versand zu sparen...


Versand zahlt man bei BC doch immer! Natürlich ist es verarsche, wenn sie kurz vor dem Sale den Preis noch einmal anheben. Preis für den Edge 530 ohne Zubehör ist noch 243,15€ nach Rabatt, Vergleichspreis von engelhorn sind 244,95€. Da kann ich noch locker widerstehen.


----------



## Flo7 (11. Dezember 2019)

Wade82 schrieb:


> Ist doch fast überall das gleiche Spiel. Hauptsache der Kunde hat das Gefühl Geld gespart zu haben.
> Manche warten ja auch auf Gutscheine um 3,95€ Versand zu sparen...



Ja, wenn man nur ein Kleinteil braucht bringt das mehr als 10/20%, vor allem wenn man in Österreich wohnt und 5,95€ für den Versand zahlt!


----------



## CoolRider (11. Dezember 2019)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Versand zahlt man bei BC doch immer! Natürlich ist es verarsche, wenn sie kurz vor dem Sale den Preis noch einmal anheben. Preis für den Edge 530 ohne Zubehör ist noch 243,15€ nach Rabatt, Vergleichspreis von engelhorn sind 244,95€. Da kann ich noch locker widerstehen.


Bei Magura sind die Preise nicht angehoben worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (11. Dezember 2019)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Bei Magura sind die Preise nicht angehoben worden.


Wie oft denn noch?


----------



## lieselgangster (11. Dezember 2019)

Dennoch Garmin kaufen oder auf besseres Angebot warten?
Das 830 Solo gibt mit 20% nicht günstiger


----------



## Epictetus (11. Dezember 2019)

lieselgangster schrieb:


> Dennoch Garmin kaufen oder auf besseres Angebot warten?
> Das 830 Solo gibt mit 20% nicht günstiger



Gibt's bei Delta Bikes für 333 (habs vor ner Woche für 314 dort geholt)


----------



## CoolRider (11. Dezember 2019)

-


----------



## CoolRider (11. Dezember 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch?


Sry, was meinst denn du?


----------



## hardtails (11. Dezember 2019)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Wie bitte?



bist du betrunken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoolRider (11. Dezember 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> bist du betrunken?


Jetzt gerade nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Dezember 2019)

Ritter Parzifal schrieb:


> Fahrradrahmen günstig online kaufen | Kaufland.de
> 
> 
> Fahrradrahmen im Angebot ✓ Große Auswahl ✓ Top Marken ✓ Fahrradrahmen auf Kaufland.de entdecken & sparen ➤ Jetzt bestellen!
> ...


wo ist das schnäppchen?


----------



## toastet (11. Dezember 2019)

Ritter Parzifal schrieb:


> Fahrradrahmen günstig online kaufen | Kaufland.de
> 
> 
> Fahrradrahmen im Angebot ✓ Große Auswahl ✓ Top Marken ✓ Fahrradrahmen auf Kaufland.de entdecken & sparen ➤ Jetzt bestellen!
> ...



Wird ja auch z.B. von Nubuk verkauft, nicht real selbst. Ist halt wie Amazon-Marketplace oder bei Rewe. Da verkaufen auch zich andere im Onlineshop ihren Krempel.


----------



## bobons (11. Dezember 2019)

Ritter Parzifal schrieb:


> Fahrradrahmen günstig online kaufen | Kaufland.de
> 
> 
> Fahrradrahmen im Angebot ✓ Große Auswahl ✓ Top Marken ✓ Fahrradrahmen auf Kaufland.de entdecken & sparen ➤ Jetzt bestellen!
> ...





k_star schrieb:


> wo ist das schnäppchen?



Es gibt keines. Der Herr Ritter hat gerade erfahren, dass "real.de" ein Marktplatz geworden ist, ähnlich ebay oder amazon, und wollte uns das mitteilen.
Interessant wird es dann, wenn ICAN seine Rahmen und Laufräder direkt im real-Shop anbietet: https://www.real.de/shops/ican/
Der Rahmen oder LRS kommt dann theoretisch schon komplett verzollt hier an. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## BigJohn (11. Dezember 2019)

Übrigens ehemals Hitmeister, wem das was sagt


----------



## toastet (11. Dezember 2019)

Hat ja nicht lang gedauert, bis der erste Lauch im falschen Thema drauf reagiert


----------



## Joehigashi80 (11. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Hat ja nicht lang gedauert, bis der erste Lauch im falschen Thema drauf reagiert


Falschen Thread erwischt.    Selber Lauch


----------



## nosaint77 (12. Dezember 2019)

Glühwein ist auch im Angebot, wie man an den Beiträgen hier sehen kann


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte noch nie etwas von BBB. Taugen deren Produkte? Klingt für mich irgendwie nach XLC usw.


----------



## un..inc (12. Dezember 2019)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Und auf einmal führt bc nur noch eine Variante der Skyscraper-Sattelstütze... Das ist so eine Verarsche.



Ja Kruzefix...
So langsam nervt's wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (12. Dezember 2019)

Also bei Magura haben's die Preise nicht angehoben.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2019)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Also bei Magura haben's die Preise nicht angehoben.


Gut, dass das nochmal betont wurde. Ich war mir noch ein kleines Bisschen unsicher.


----------



## hardtails (12. Dezember 2019)

Also bei Magura haben's die Preise nicht angehoben.


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Dezember 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Also bei Magura haben's die Preise nicht angehoben.


Immer noch nicht?


----------



## fone (12. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie etwas von BBB. Taugen deren Produkte? Klingt für mich irgendwie nach XLC usw.


Für mich vergleichbar, mit anderem Namen drauf. Sowas wie Ritchey Comp.


----------



## Fekl (12. Dezember 2019)

Hab XLC Lenker, Vorbau und Bremsscheiben im Einsatz. Super Funktion, leicht, günstig! Absolut underrated. Das SR Suntour der Komponenten quasi


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie etwas von BBB. Taugen deren Produkte? Klingt für mich irgendwie nach XLC usw.


Ich meine, die mausern sich gerade ziemlich. Die blauen Bremsbeläge mag ich recht gerne.
Anschlussteile für Avidbremsen bieten sie an, die es nicht einmal von Avid selbst mehr zu kaufen gibt (stattdessen müsste man die deutlich teureren roten Oliven nehmen) und so weiter.


----------



## toastet (12. Dezember 2019)

*Über BBB Cycling*

20 Jahre, Part of your ride

Mehr als 20 Jahre ist BBB nun schon “part of your ride”.  BBB Cycling wurde 1998 von den beiden leidenschaftlichen Radfahrern Chris Koppert und Frank Moons gegründet, nachdem sie ihre professionelle Radsport-Karriere beendet haben. Mit dem Hintergrundwissen aus dem Profi-Radsport wussten die beiden genau, was Radfahrer brauchen und begannen qualitativ hochwertige Produkte zu entwickeln. 

*Veränderung der Warenpräsentation*
Koppert und Moons Idee war es, alle eigenen Produkte auf einer einzigen Wand zu präsentieren, als sie neben den direkten Wettbewerb zu hängen. Die BBB Wände wurden bekannt und hoben sich von den Wänden ab, bei denen Marken verschiedener Anbieter nebeneinander präsentiert werden. Seit der Gründung von BBB in den späten 90er Jahren wurde diese Idee auf über 40 Länder weltweit verbreitet. Bis heute ist BBB für das Sortiment und die Warenpräsentation in großen und kleinen Fahrradshops bekannt.

*Niederländisches Design*
Da wir fahrradverrückt sind, ist es für uns eine Freude, ein sinnvolles Produktsortiment zu entwickeln. Jeder Mitarbeiter ist in der Entwicklung der Produkte beteiligt, indem er Feedback von den Endverbrauchern sammelt, die eigenen Erfahrungen weitergibt oder sonstige sportliche Aktivitäten und Tests von Prototypen vornimmt. Wir bieten mehr als 1500 Produkte an, welche alle innerhalb des BBB Firmensitzes in Leiden, Niederlande designt werden. Produkte, die über die Jahre mehr als 100 Produkt- und Innovationsauszeichnungen erhielten und 40 verschiedene Kategorien abdecken.

*Part of your ride*
Unser ursprünglicher Slogan “Bike Parts, For Bikers, By Bikers” wurde im Laufe der Zeit in “Part of your ride” geändert. BBB Cycling möchte für jeden Radfahrer da sein. Wir sind bei jeder Ausfahrt dabei, bringen Spaß ins Training und sorgen dafür, dass Radfahrer mehr Zeit gemeinsam mit ihren Freunden auf dem Rad verbringen. Du sollst dich sorgenfrei fühlen und den Moment genießen können. Genau dieses Gefühl ist es, das wir lieben und mit unseren Produkten vermitteln möchten.


----------



## Final_edition (12. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Genau die Scheibe hatte ich mir gerade auch angeschaut. Die gibt es nirgends billiger. Aufgrund fehlender Erfahrungen zur Scheibe verschiebe ich den Kauf. Alternativ zur 100,- TS 223mm Scheibe ist es schon günstig.


die SCheibe ist heute bei mir angekommen, wenn du Fragen hast die ich ohne fahren beantworten kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Dezember 2019)

Hab von XLC Winterschuhe, bin absolut begeistert - war mir nicht bewusst das die Marke negativ behaftet ist?


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Dezember 2019)

Final_edition schrieb:


> die SCheibe ist heute bei mir angekommen, wenn du Fragen hast die ich ohne fahren beantworten kann...


Keine. Erst fahren.


----------



## Goldi03421 (12. Dezember 2019)

Können mir die Schnäppchen Profis kurz mal den RCZ Newsletter erklären? Ich habe da wohl nur den französisch sprachigen abonniert und nicht den deutschsprachigen. Nicht weiter wild, man kann es ja trotzdem lesen, dachte ich mir.

Nun ist im heutigen eine Pike 27.5 drin die ich eventuell bestellen wollte - kann die aber gar nicht nach Deutschland versenden wie es scheint. Stell ich den Shop auf Deutsch um finde ich die Artikelnummer gar nicht?





__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.fr
				




Haben die also unterschiedliche Shops oder wie muss man das verstehen? Dann doch nur den deutschen Newsletter bestellen weil einem der französische gar nichts bringt oder wie macht ihr das? Sorry etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Flo7 (12. Dezember 2019)

Du musst oben einfach auf dein Land umstellen und dann unter der Rubrik selber suchen.

Die Suchfunktion kannst du vergessen funktioniert nicht wirklich!

EDIT: Hier noch der richtige Link zur gewünschten Gabel: https://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocks...0mm-qr15mm-tapered-black-00-4018-816-002.html


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2019)

wenn du die gabel unbedingt haben möchtest, du sie aber über die suche nicht findest, dann mach dir doch mal die mühe und suche manuell in der entsprechenden kategorie.

funktioniert!

wenn du sie dann gefunden hast, vergleich mal die adresszeilen im jeweiligen land.


----------



## Goldi03421 (12. Dezember 2019)

Besten Dank Männers! Keine Ahnung was ich gerade falsch gemacht habe. Vermutlich hab ich auf dem Handy etwas überlesen und einen falschen Artikel ausgewählt da der Code aus dem franz. Newsletter nicht funktionierte. Jetzt klappt es am Tablet aber wunderbar nachdem ich eure Antworten gelesen habe und direkt nochmal dem Link gefolgt bin. Also nochmals vielen Dank für die Erleuchtung 

Jetzt kurz zur Pike: Guter Preis für die Gabel oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Dezember 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Besten Dank Männers! Keine Ahnung was ich gerade falsch gemacht habe. Vermutlich hab ich auf dem Handy etwas überlesen und einen falschen Artikel ausgewählt da der Code aus dem franz. Newsletter nicht funktionierte. Jetzt klappt es am Tablet aber wunderbar nachdem ich eure Antworten gelesen habe und direkt nochmal dem Link gefolgt bin. Also nochmals vielen Dank für die Erleuchtung
> 
> Jetzt kurz zur Pike: Guter Preis für die Gabel oder?


Wenn du noch lange zögerst, dann ist sie "Expusé"


----------



## arghlol (13. Dezember 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Wenn  jemand eine Brille braucht:
> 
> *Aktionscode: 20SHIELD *
> Egal bei welchem Wetter, gut geschützte Augen sind immer wichtig und deshalb haben wir die *Shield Sportbrille* von *Scott* jetzt um *20 %* reduziert. Gib einfach den Aktionscode *20SHIELD* am Ende der Bestellung ein und Du bekommst 20 % Rabatt. Der Aktionscode ist gültig bis zum 24.12.2019.


Gibts wo?


----------



## skask (13. Dezember 2019)

arghlol schrieb:


> Gibts wo?


Bei Bike-Components.


----------



## frogmatic (13. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Mit dem Hintergrundwissen aus dem Profi-Radsport wussten die beiden genau, was Radfahrer brauchen


Beinahe... 
Der Kettennieter ist prima, aber es gibt keinen Ersatzstift dafür


----------



## Britney83 (13. Dezember 2019)

Genau ein Modell von der Brille?


----------



## Dr_Ink (13. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## davez (13. Dezember 2019)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Ja, siehe Link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Hype um den Kalender kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bisher waren die Angebote ziemlich mau


----------



## Dr_Ink (13. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Ghoste (13. Dezember 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Den Hype um den Kalender kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bisher waren die Angebote ziemlich mau


Ging mir ähnlich. Jetzt beiß ich mir aber vor Wut in den Arxxx, dass ich bei der SQLAB one10 nicht zugeschlagen habe. Die hat man Anfang der Woche für knapp über 60€ bekommen...


----------



## CoolRider (13. Dezember 2019)

I


davez schrieb:


> Den Hype um den Kalender kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bisher waren die Angebote ziemlich mau


Also bei Magura war das Angebot i.O.! Falls das hier noch keiner erwähnt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (13. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## fone (13. Dezember 2019)

Ist ja witzig, da gibts ja tatsächlich doch noch andere Magura-Produkte im Angebot.

Bei eurem schlimmen Gejammer die letzten Tage hatte ich den Eindruck gewonnen nur die MT8 Pro wäre reduziert.


----------



## Dr_Ink (13. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## gakul (13. Dezember 2019)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Naja, die MT8 Pro kostet ohne Rabatt bei BC 179.90€, bei Rose 149.90€, bei Bike24 159.99€, bei r2 sogar nur 127.50€.
> Wenn BC die UVP aufruft, um dann mit 20% auf einen ähnlichen/höheren Preis wie andere Shops zu kommen, ist das nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen.
> Mag aber sein, dass es bei anderen Magura Komponenten lohnenswerter ist, das habe ich jetzt nicht kontrolliert.
> So prall ist es nicht. ?
> ...



Und was sollen die Preise von anderen erwähnten Anbieter anders als mit Rabatt sein? Da steht überall auch UVP 179,90 EUR oben, oder sehe ich was falsch?


----------



## Dr_Ink (13. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## CoolRider (13. Dezember 2019)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Mag sein. Es ging mir hier jedoch um die Tatsache, dass die Preise von bc nicht die günstigsten sind (und deshalb keine Schnäppchen) und man eventuell woanders preiswerter einkaufen kann.


Das definitiv nicht. Aber mit Rabatt günstiger. Das reicht, um zu kaufen.


----------



## gakul (13. Dezember 2019)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Mag sein. Es ging mir hier jedoch um die Tatsache, dass die Preise von bc nicht die günstigsten sind (und deshalb keine Schnäppchen) und man eventuell woanders preiswerter einkaufen kann.


Ich weiß nicht was du eigentlich erwartest... Die sind ein Webshop und die verkaufen Sachen um Geld zu verdienen. Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass wenn du was verkaufst, du auch nicht die Sache für den absolut niedrigsten Preis loswerden willst, oder? Sonst abonniere sofort dein Bikemarkt-Account


----------



## Dr_Ink (13. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Dr_Ink (13. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (13. Dezember 2019)

Magura-Angebote waren bzw. sind ja noch bis Sonntag top, hab ja nen ausführlichen Post dazu gemacht mit Preisvergleichen. Der Rest ist leider fast durchweg Mist. Bei BBB jetzt zB kann man aber Werkzeug und Kleinteile sehr günstig mitnehmen, da BC oft schon der günstigste Anbieter ist im Preisvergleich, darauf also nochmal 20%, dass ist schon geil. Die 10%er oder jetzt nur auf ausgewählte Produkte ist leider nichts. Garmin, SQlab oder heute auch die Scott-Brille, die es bei Scott selber für 70 Euro gibt, dass ist halt nix. Ist aber ja auch noch nicht rum, gerad mal Halbzeit.


----------



## MichiP (13. Dezember 2019)

Bei Nordest gibt es noch ein neues Sardinha









						SARDINHA FRAME
					

EU shipping included.  One of the ancient occupations of the inhospitable Nordeste (Portugal) was that of the almocreves; austere merchants who carried their saddlebags with goods to supply the Trasmontanos from village to village. One of the typical products they carried was sardinhas...




					nordestcycles.com
				




für 399

Größe M

Farbe ist RAL 1002

Infos unter [email protected]


----------



## bs99 (14. Dezember 2019)

Splash schrieb:


> *Bike-Components
> Aktionscode: TRICKSTUFF10*
> _"Wer später bremst, ist länger schnell"_
> Um immer die richtige Bremskraft auf den Trail zu bringen, ist es unabdingbar, die richtigen Bremsbeläge zu nutzen. Hier kommt Trickstuffins Spiel. Wir bieten Dir vom 14. bis 24.12.2019 einen Rabatt in Höhe von 10 % auf alle Trickstuff-Artikel, ausgenommen sind Scheibenbremsen-Sets. Nutze den Aktionscode TRICKSTUFF10 und bekomme im Warenkorb 10 % abgezogen.


Der Direttissima Bremsgriff wurde um ca 10% im Preis erhöht...


----------



## Flo7 (14. Dezember 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Der Direttissima Bremsgriff wurde um ca 10% im Preis erhöht...



Eigentlich nicht, ist schon länger bei 196€... Regulär kostet er übrigens 225€, glaub ich!

p.s.: Hab eigentlich auf 20% gehofft


----------



## Raggygandalf (14. Dezember 2019)

Dachte auch das es 20% gibt. Aber meine Beläge gibt es eh grade nicht.....


----------



## davez (14. Dezember 2019)

bs99 schrieb:


> Der Direttissima Bremsgriff wurde um ca 10% im Preis erhöht...


Echt ein Witz "*ausgenommen sind Scheibenbremsen-Sets*" und das bei einem Bremsenhersteller. Da muss die Marketingabteilung von BC echt verzweifelt gewesen sein, so etwas anzubieten
Man kann also Kleinteile bestellen und da BC die Versandkosten unabhängig von der Bestellungshöhe immer berechnet, kommen noch einmal 3,95 EUR drauf. Prozentual ist die Einsparung damit zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (14. Dezember 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Echt ein Witz "*ausgenommen sind Scheibenbremsen-Sets*" und das bei einem Bremsenhersteller. Da muss die Marketingabteilung von BC echt verzweifelt gewesen sein, so etwas anzubieten
> Man kann also Kleinteile bestellen und da BC die Versandkosten unabhängig von der Bestellungshöhe immer berechnet, kommen noch einmal 3,95 EUR drauf. Prozentual ist die Einsparung damit zu vernachlässigen.



Solche Vorgaben kommen in 99% der Fälle vom Hersteller.


----------



## Flo7 (14. Dezember 2019)

Da war die Aktion am Blackfriday von Fahrrad.de usw. mit 20% auf Alles schon eine andere Nummer!


----------



## bs99 (14. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, ist schon länger bei 196€... Regulär kostet er übrigens 225€, glaub ich!
> 
> p.s.: Hab eigentlich auf 20% gehofft


Ich bin ziemlich sicher er hat 180 gekostet, hatte ich mir vor drei Wochen angesehen weil ich in einem schwachen Moment überlegt hatte die MT Trail damit upzugraden.


----------



## Flo7 (14. Dezember 2019)

Er hat 175€ gekostet, dass ich aber schon länger her... Haben eine Zeitlang nicht mal den Preis an die Trickstuff Preiserhöhung angepasst, war bei der Direttissima auch der Fall.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Er hat 175€ gekostet, dass ich aber schon länger her...


Oktober ?


----------



## SuperSpeed (14. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Da war die Aktion am Blackfriday von Fahrrad.de usw. mit 20% auf Alles schon eine andere Nummer!


Naja, dort wurde ja auch am Freitag ALLES teurer !

(hatte mir 2 Tage zuvor Schuhe mit einem -10% Gutschein bestellt & am Freitag war der Preis so erhöht, dass sie mit den -20% das selbe gekostet hätten,....)


----------



## hardtails (14. Dezember 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Also bei Magura haben's die Preise nicht angehoben.


----------



## Flo7 (14. Dezember 2019)

Also ich hab um knappe 2000€ eingekauft und die Sachen die ich gekauft habe, gabs sicher nicht günstiger am Tag davor und nirgends wo anders!

Daher Bitte nicht immer schreiben, ALLES wurde teurer!


----------



## davez (14. Dezember 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Solche Vorgaben kommen in 99% der Fälle vom Hersteller.


Dann würde ich den Hersteller nicht aufnehmen in die Adventsaktion. Das meinte ich damit
Nein, der Hersteller darf nicht vorschreiben zu welchem Preis der Händler verkauft. Er kann nur unverbindlich empfehlen. Alles andere verstößt gegen Katellrecht (falls der Hersteller dann zB den Händler nicht mehr beliefert oder anderweitig Druck ausübt).


----------



## JDEM (14. Dezember 2019)

davez schrieb:


> Dann würde ich den Hersteller nicht aufnehmen in die Adventsaktion. Das meinte ich damit
> Nein, der Hersteller darf Dir nicht vorschreiben zu welchem Preis der Händler verkauft. Er kann nur unverbindlich empfehlen. Alles andere verstößt gegen Katellrecht (falls der Hersteller dann zB den Händler nicht mehr beliefert oder anderweitig Druck ausübt).



Da bin ich vollends deiner Meinung, trotzdem läuft es leider in der Realität anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Dezember 2019)

Was interessiert es denn den Hersteller, zu welchen Preisen BC die Produkte raushaut? BC kauft zu einem Preis x beim Hersteller ein. Ob sie es nun zu einem Preis Y oder Z verkaufen, kann doch dem Hersteller dann egal sein. Er bekommt doch davon nix mehr mit.

Waren es letztes Jahr bei Trickstuff nicht 20%. Ich meine für die Power+ meiner DRT 14€ gezahlt zu haben. Heuer wären es 18€.


----------



## freetourer (14. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Was interessiert es denn den Hersteller, zu welchen Preisen BC die Produkte raushaut? BC kauft zu einem Preis x beim Hersteller ein. Ob sie es nun zu einem Preis Y oder Z verkaufen, kann doch dem Hersteller dann egal sein. Er bekommt doch davon nix mehr mit.
> 
> ...



Das ist mal richtig kurz gedacht .....


----------



## osbow (14. Dezember 2019)

Preisbindung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Und heult jetzt mal bitte etwas leiser. War spät gestern.


----------



## Darth Happy (14. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Was interessiert es denn den Hersteller, zu welchen Preisen BC die Produkte raushaut? BC kauft zu einem Preis x beim Hersteller ein. Ob sie es nun zu einem Preis Y oder Z verkaufen, kann doch dem Hersteller dann egal sein. Er bekommt doch davon nix mehr mit.
> 
> Waren es letztes Jahr bei Trickstuff nicht 20%. Ich meine für die Power+ meiner DRT 14€ gezahlt zu haben. Heuer wären es 18€.



Naja...
Manchmal passiert so was halt, aus Versehen selbstverständlich 
Ist aber sicher nicht die Regel (hoffe ich mal )


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2019)

Syntace macht das mit seinen (kleinen) Einzelhändlern.

wenn du die Teile doch günstiger verkaufst, fliegste raus...


----------



## TitusLE (14. Dezember 2019)

Dass es Lupine (und z. B. Sonos, um mal was fahrradfremdes zu nennen) fast nur zur UVP gibt, ist sicherlich auch kein Zufall.


----------



## toastet (14. Dezember 2019)

hihi und gerade erst RCZ einiges an Syntace Vorbauten, Stützen, etc. mit 80-90% rausgehauen zu idealo


----------



## Flo7 (14. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> hihi und gerade erst RCZ einiges an Syntace Vorbauten, Stützen, etc. mit 80-90% rausgehauen zu idealo



Ist halt OEM Ware, wird whs nicht direkt von Syntace beliefert!

EDIT: Wobei mein Syntace Lenker originale Verpackt war, hm...


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2019)

Zumeist hat Syntace nur „Macht“ bei kleinen Händlern. Z. B. BC pissen die (und Andere) nicht ans Bein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> EDIT: Wobei mein Syntace Lenker originale Verpackt war, hm...


Ausland?


----------



## platt_ziege (14. Dezember 2019)




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (15. Dezember 2019)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Eine KOMOT Region für lau
> 
> heute im CHIP Adventskalender:
> 
> ...


Bei mir steht „nur für Neukunden“!?


----------



## beat_junkie (15. Dezember 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Bei mir steht „nur für Neukunden“!?



Bei mir geht's auch nicht.


----------



## Splash (15. Dezember 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Bei mir steht „nur für Neukunden“!?


Bei mir ebenso .. schade ...


----------



## Puls220 (15. Dezember 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Bei mir steht „nur für Neukunden“!?



ok, konnte es nicht testen, weil ich die "World-Map" gekauft habe.

Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (16. Dezember 2019)

Gibt's gerade keine LIDL/Aldi Montagständer?


----------



## toastet (16. Dezember 2019)

Frühjahr wieder, vorher sicher noch 1-2 RCZ-Schnäppchen die diskussionswürdig sind


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Dezember 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Gibt's gerade keine LIDL/Aldi Montagständer?


taugt der denn? lohnt sich warten?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Dezember 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Gibt's gerade keine LIDL/Aldi Montagständer?


Kann man den empfehlen?


----------



## Aldar (16. Dezember 2019)

Google sagt für gelegentliches Schrauben brauchbar , also taugt nichts weil wir hier alle WC Schrauber sind


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Dezember 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Google sagt für gelegentliches Schrauben brauchbar , also taugt nichts weil wir hier alle WC Schrauber sind


und wenn man sein klimatisches gewissen mal unterdrückt und sich zum ausgleich diese HIER gönnt?


----------



## Toolkid (16. Dezember 2019)

Naja, ich habe das Lidlteil und das steht neben den Räder zusammengefaltet im Eck -meist ungenutzt, da mir das Auffalten schon zu viel Aufwand ist. Für die meisten Schraubereien am Rad brauch ich den Ständer nicht und wenn ein Laufrad ausgebaut wird, stell ich die Standpumpe rein. Die passt perfekt ins Eck wo die Sitzstreben auf das Sattelrohr treffen und steht stabil.


----------



## Teuflor (16. Dezember 2019)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe das Lidlteil und das steht neben den Räder zusammengefaltet im Eck -meist ungenutzt, da mir das Auffalten schon zu viel Aufwand ist. Für die meisten Schraubereien am Rad brauch ich den Ständer nicht und wenn ein Laufrad ausgebaut wird, stell ich die Standpumpe rein. Die passt perfekt ins Eck wo die Sitzstreben auf das Sattelrohr treffen und steht stabil.


dann hast noch nie ne gabel ausgebaut


----------



## ilfer (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte das Lidl-Teil, das war mir aber dann doch zu lidschäftig fürs Hobby. Habe mir dann mal bei CRC für 120 Euro einen Park Tool PCS-10 gegönnt und bin VIEL zufriedener....


----------



## fone (16. Dezember 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> dann hast noch nie ne gabel ausgebaut


Lustigerweise mach ich auch den Gabeltausch ohne Montageständer, waren doch 5-6 die letzten Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (16. Dezember 2019)

Habe ja auch einen Montagsständer zu Hause ( von Xtreme , genausoalswieich) , der ist so windig das ich den nur zum Raldputzen her nehme weil das rad so schön drauf rumwackelt und das Wasser abschüttelt


----------



## eLLWeeBee (16. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> hihi und gerade erst RCZ einiges an Syntace Vorbauten, Stützen, etc. mit 80-90% rausgehauen zu idealo





Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist halt OEM Ware, wird whs nicht direkt von Syntace beliefert!
> 
> EDIT: Wobei mein Syntace Lenker originale Verpackt war, hm...



Habt ihr den Syntace Lenker schon bekommen? Bestellung bei mir war 25.09. mit angegebenen 20 Werktagen Lieferzeit.


----------



## bs99 (16. Dezember 2019)

Sollte jemand eine Fox 36 Grip 160mm 29" benötigen, meine Aufbaupläne haben sich geändert und ich gebe die zum RCZ Preis ab
--> Bikemarkt
sofort verfügbar


----------



## Steefan (16. Dezember 2019)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Syntace Lenker schon bekommen? Bestellung bei mir war 25.09. mit angegebenen 20 Werktagen Lieferzeit.



Nicht nur, dass ich den noch nicht bekommen habe, der steht sogar auf "Complete"... habe gerade heute morgen eine Anfrage deswegen abgeschickt.


----------



## davez (16. Dezember 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Kann man den empfehlen?


In dem Falle gilt der Spruch, wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt - das Teil habe ich auch und es ist wirklich klasse:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/post-16270920


----------



## eLLWeeBee (16. Dezember 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Nicht nur, dass ich den noch nicht bekommen habe, der steht sogar auf "Complete"... habe gerade heute morgen eine Anfrage deswegen abgeschickt.



Großartig... ich habe nicht mal einen Account zum nachgucken. Hab als Gast bestellt.


----------



## ernmar (16. Dezember 2019)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Großartig... ich habe nicht mal einen Account zum nachgucken. Hab als Gast bestellt.


die sind wohl im Versand. Habe heute eine email von DPD bekommen mit einem Paket aus Frankreich. Das kann eigentlich nur der Lenker sein. Von RCZ kam noch keine Email bzgl. Lieferschein oder Versand.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Dezember 2019)

davez schrieb:


> In dem Falle gilt der Spruch, wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt - das Teil habe ich auch und es ist wirklich klasse:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/post-16270920


Muss glaub nächstes Mal als _Ironie_ kennzeichnen, hab den Lidl Ständer und der taugt bisher für meine Schrauborgien vollkommen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Steefan (16. Dezember 2019)

ernmar schrieb:


> die sind wohl im Versand. Habe heute eine email von DPD bekommen mit einem Paket aus Frankreich. Das kann eigentlich nur der Lenker sein. Von RCZ kam noch keine Email bzgl. Lieferschein oder Versand.



Super danke - das dürfte wohl den Orderstatus erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (16. Dezember 2019)

Und hier eben die Antwort von RCZ:

_dear sir

thank you for your mail

the parcel is waiting to pick up. As the shipper has a lot of parcels, there is a little delay for treat all shipping and for update the website. Thank you for your patience.

Best regards

Nieves RCZ_


----------



## Toolkid (16. Dezember 2019)

Teuflor schrieb:


> dann hast noch nie ne gabel ausgebaut


Doch und das geht auch sehr gut ohne Montageständer. Wie gesagt, die Standpumpe tut Wunder.


----------



## davez (16. Dezember 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Muss glaub nächstes Mal als _Ironie_ kennzeichnen, hab den Lidl Ständer und der taugt bisher für meine Schrauborgien vollkommen. Danke für den Tipp.


Ich habe so oft billig gekauft und es danach bereut (z.B. Standpumpen, Fahrradlampen, Fahrradschuhe, Zelt usw.). Und da ich mit dem Ständer echt zufrieden bin, habe ich meinen Senf ungefragt dazu gegeben.


----------



## Nd-60 (16. Dezember 2019)

Steefan schrieb:


> Nicht nur, dass ich den noch nicht bekommen habe, der steht sogar auf "Complete"... habe gerade heute morgen eine Anfrage deswegen abgeschickt.



meiner ist auf dem weg ins Logistik Zentrum


----------



## Flo7 (16. Dezember 2019)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Syntace Lenker schon bekommen? Bestellung bei mir war 25.09. mit angegebenen 20 Werktagen Lieferzeit.



Lenker war damals nach 9 Tagen bei mir. (18.9 bestellt, 27.9 zugestellt)  War der Vector Carbon 760mm


----------



## ONE78 (16. Dezember 2019)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Syntace Lenker schon bekommen? Bestellung bei mir war 25.09. mit angegebenen 20 Werktagen Lieferzeit.


hab meinen lenker am gleichen tag bestellt, ist auch noch nicht da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Lenker war damals nach 9 Tagen bei mir. (18.9 bestellt, 27.9 zugestellt)  War der Vector Carbon 760mm



Dito bei mir...

Grüße


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Dezember 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Kann man den empfehlen?


Ich bin etwas über 10 Jahre damit gut zurecht gekommen. Zu nerven hat mich das Ding angefangen wie meine Räder schwerer wurden. Zuerst waren es noch hardtails und dann fullies in der 13 bis 15,5kg Klasse. Ich hab dann irgendwann von meiner Frau den Feedback sports Ständer bekommen. Ich hab meine beiden billigen (den Lidl und einen den es bei rose immer billig gibt) verschenkt. Nicht einmal als Zweitständer wollte ich mir den mehr antun. Es zahlt sich aus einmal einen besseren zu kaufen.... Aber ansich tut es der billige, wenn du ihn nur 5x im Jahr brauchst. Seitdem ich den ordentlichen habe, hängt da eigtl fast jede Woche ein Radl dran.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir ist es der Park Tool aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich damit nicht. Der Schnellspanner unten ist zu schwach, sodass sich das Rad um die Achse verschiebt, wenn man mal was mit mehr Kraft dran macht. Ansonsten ist der natürlich super.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (17. Dezember 2019)

Aus eigener Erfahrung, es gibt keinen besseren! Das bestätigen auch alle, denen ich ein Feedback empfohlen habe. Die Klemmung ist einfach spitze und die Konstruktion ist steif genug, um ein Innenlager anzuziehen. Was will man mehr?


----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Heute Tune bei BC:
> 
> *Tune* steht für absoluten Leichtbau und Perfektion Made in Germany. Egal ob es um Carbon, Titan oder Aluminium geht, es führt beim Thema Leichtbau kein Weg an Tune vorbei. Damit Du Deinen Lieben oder Dir selbst ein extra-leichtes Geschenk zu Weihnachten machen kannst, bieten wir Dir *17 % Rabatt* auf das gesamte Tune-Sortiment, gültig vom 17. bis 24.12.2019.
> 
> Edit: geht auch bei bereits reduzierten Artikeln zusätzlich


Wenn du das schon extra postest, könntest du wenigstens den Gutschein-Code veröffentlichen


----------



## Dr_Ink (17. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2019)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Sollte *TUNE17* sein. Wenn man die vorherigen Aktionscodes zugrunde legt.
> 
> Edit sagt: ja Code stimmt.


Habe ich auch schon rausgefunden. Aber wenn ich es eh selbst herausfinden muss, ist auch der Post überflüssig. 




__





						Advent 17
					

Advent 17




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## davez (17. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon rausgefunden. Aber wenn ich es eh selbst herausfinden muss, ist auch der Post überflüssig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Schule nannte sich das "Transferleistung" bei den Klassenarbeiten


----------



## davez (17. Dezember 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/post-16272110
@skask 
Danke für den Hinweis   Habe einen LRS für 426 EUR gekauft (statt UVP 800 EUR und ca. 600 EUR bei den anderen Händlern)


----------



## fone (17. Dezember 2019)

Was ist denn das mit den ganzen -10% -15%? Das ist doch für'n Arsch.  Da kaufen doch nur Leute, die eh genau das Teil kaufen wollten.
Keine Gefahr für Schnäppchen-Opfer wie mich. Enttäuschend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Dezember 2019)

Wenn's aber auch auf schon reduzierte Ware gilt ...


----------



## nosaint77 (17. Dezember 2019)

hier stand mist


----------



## nosaint77 (17. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn du das schon extra postest, könntest du wenigstens den Gutschein-Code veröffentlichen



Sollen wir dir auch noch die Brote schmieren?  
Nimm den Link https://www.bike-components.de/de/adventskalender/tuer_** und ersetze die Sternchen durch den Tag. Das ganze kannst du auch schon am Vortag abends machen, damit du dich mental drauf vorbereiten kannst, dass es mal wieder nicht der Superschnapper ist.



fone schrieb:


> Was ist denn das mit den ganzen -10% -15%? Das ist doch für'n Arsch.  Da kaufen doch nur Leute, die eh genau das Teil kaufen wollten.
> Keine Gefahr für Schnäppchen-Opfer wie mich. Enttäuschend



Tja, musst halt auf die nicht versteuerten Gewinneinnahmen durch Weiterverkauf verzichten. Oder warum kauft man Sachen die man nicht braucht?


----------



## Aldar (17. Dezember 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Oder warum kauft man Sachen die man nicht braucht?


Manchmal will man halt auch Sachen die man nicht braucht , man kauft sie sich aber nicht weil einen der Preis noch Vernunft ins Hirn hämmert, die aber bei einem SCHNÄPCHEN ( also nicht 10-20%) dann einfach Flöten geht. 
Manchmal weis man auch noch gar nicht das man etwas will das man gar nicht braucht bevor man nicht den SCHNÄPCHENPREIS gesehen hat


----------



## Ximi (17. Dezember 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> …...
> Manchmal weiß man auch noch gar nicht dass es das gibt, geschweige ob und für was man es jemals braucht, bevor man nicht den SCHNÄPCHENPREIS gesehen hat und sofort kauft...


Passiert mir manchmal auch so....  Rationell nicht erklärbar....?‍♂️?‍♂️


----------



## kartoffelbrot (17. Dezember 2019)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wenn's aber auch auf schon reduzierte Ware gilt ...


Auch Tiernahrung?


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Dezember 2019)

Ximi schrieb:


> Passiert mir manchmal auch so....  Rationell nicht erklärbar....?‍♂️?‍♂️


Mir fast jede Woche.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Sollen wir dir auch noch die Brote schmieren?
> Nimm den Link https://www.bike-components.de/de/adventskalender/tuer_** und ersetze die Sternchen durch den Tag.


Es reicht mir vollkommen, wenn du alle zur Verfügung stehenden Infos wahrnimmst und auch verarbeitest   
Meine Brote schmiert mir meine Mama und mit dem Service bin ich absolut zufrieden.


----------



## fone (17. Dezember 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Tja, musst halt auf die nicht versteuerten Gewinneinnahmen durch Weiterverkauf verzichten. Oder warum kauft man Sachen die man nicht braucht?


Erwischt, ich als Power-Seller habe auch die allergrößte Freude daran, sinnlos gekaufte Sachen mühsam für 50% vom Preis an irgendwelche Kasper* weiter zu verkaufen, so verdiene ich meinen Lebensunterhalt.

*Nichts gegen die 11 Leute, denen ich zwischen 2010 und 2017 was verkauft habe. Danke! Ihr seid die Besten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rms69 (18. Dezember 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Heute mal komplett mit Code ?
> 
> *Aktionscode: THULE15*
> *Thule* ist vor allem bekannt für seine zuverlässigen Fahrrad-Transportsysteme und Kinderanhänger. Neu im Sortiment sind seit diesem Jahr die innovativen Trinkrucksäcke. Jetzt kannst Du Dir die Produkte von Thule mit einem Rabatt von *15 % Rabatt* sichern. Der Aktionscode *THULE15* gilt vom 18. bis 31.12.2019.



jetzt fehlt nur noch das WO, also WO gibts die 15% auf Thule mit dem Actionscode THULE15? 

Wir sind ja nicht im Bike-Components Adventskalender Schnäppchenjäger Fred und es gibt auch noch andere Angebote


----------



## skask (18. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt aber :

Heute bei Bike-Components


Für ne Doktorarbeit bin ich wohl ungeeignet mit meiner frühmorgendlichen Copy&Paste Aktion


----------



## rms69 (18. Dezember 2019)

für die Doktorarbeit ?wird's reichen, aber VORSICHT bei der politischen Karriere


----------



## Epictetus (18. Dezember 2019)

rms69 schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch das WO, also WO gibts die 15% auf Thule mit dem Actionscode THULE15?
> 
> Wir sind ja nicht im Bike-Components Adventskalender Schnäppchenjäger Fred und es gibt auch noch andere Angebote



Jetzt nur noch die Frage was man sich von den Anhängern da holt. Cross, Cab oder Sport (Doppelsitzer). Tolle Wurst.

(Nachwuchs kommt voraussichtlich im Mai  )


----------



## davez (18. Dezember 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch die Frage was man sich von den Anhängern da holt. Cross, Cab oder Sport (Doppelsitzer). Tolle Wurst.
> 
> (Nachwuchs kommt voraussichtlich im Mai  )


n+1


----------



## Epictetus (18. Dezember 2019)

Glaube wird der Cab Zweisitzer, hat hinten am meisten Platz, zwar ist die Farbe nicht die schönste, aber auffälliger als die anderen - hoffe da schaut der ein oder andere auch genauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (18. Dezember 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch die Frage was man sich von den Anhängern da holt. Cross, Cab oder Sport (Doppelsitzer). Tolle Wurst.
> 
> (Nachwuchs kommt voraussichtlich im Mai  )


Am besten holst du dit meinen supet erhaltenen Thule Cougar 1, denn ich gerade los werden will, weil meine beiden mittlerweile zu groß für den Anhänger sind


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Dezember 2019)

Aber denkt dran, Backflips müssen möglich sein!


----------



## nosaint77 (18. Dezember 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Aber denkt dran, Backflips müssen möglich sein!



Den limitierenden Faktor kennen wir


----------



## Epictetus (18. Dezember 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Am besten holst du dit meinen supet erhaltenen Thule Cougar 1, denn ich gerade los werden will, weil meine beiden mittlerweile zu groß für den Anhänger sind








sorry ?


----------



## xlacherx (18. Dezember 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 952757
> 
> sorry ?


wie kommst du auf den preis? Der Hänger kostet bei mir 849€ im Shop... abzüglich 15% komm ich da auf 722,50€


----------



## Epictetus (18. Dezember 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf den preis? Der Hänger kostet bei mir 849€ im Shop... abzüglich 15% komm ich da auf 722,50€



Wohne halt in der Schweiz


----------



## xlacherx (18. Dezember 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Wohne halt in der Schweiz


Ah okay. 
Die 15% sind eh uninteressant, wenn man gute Kontakte hat ;-)


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Dezember 2019)

Oder keine Kinder


----------



## xlacherx (18. Dezember 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Oder keine Kinder


Kannst auch mehrere kisten Bier spazieren fahren


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Dezember 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Kannst auch mehrere kisten Bier spazieren fahren


Dafür hab ich meinen bob ?

Aber klar, wenn Frau und Kinder erstmal weg sind,  kann man da ersatzweise Bier reintun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (19. Dezember 2019)

Wer stört?


----------



## wirme (19. Dezember 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Kannst auch mehrere kisten Bier spazieren fahren



Die werden getrunken und nicht spazieren gefahren


----------



## Epictetus (19. Dezember 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ah okay.
> Die 15% sind eh uninteressant, wenn man gute Kontakte hat ;-)


 Oder zuviel Geld


----------



## topmech (19. Dezember 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Die werden getrunken und nicht spazieren gefahren


Alles Andere wäre Bierquälerei


----------



## CrossX (19. Dezember 2019)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 952757
> 
> sorry ?


Kein Problem, landet er halt demnächst im Bikemarkt oder bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die zahlreichen Mails mit "was letzte Preis" oder "5€ ok?"


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Dezember 2019)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Sag mal arbeitest du bei BC? Das sind doch nun wirklich nur vorgefertigte Werbesprüche...





Groudon schrieb:


> Der Text steht doch genau so auf der Aktionsseite von BC wenn ich mich nicht irre. Also Copy-Paste für ihn.



Das gehört hier her.


----------



## isartrails (20. Dezember 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Das gehört hier her.


Naja,  und das ursprünglich gepostet „Schnäppchen“ gehört wohin genau? In den Müll.
Wegen lächerlichen 10 Prozent jedesmal so ein Theater zu veranstalten, das senkt den Wert des Threads dann doch stramm gegen Null. Nur meine Meinung. Ich formuliere mal eine gewagte These: wenn man die 50 zuletzt geposteten Schnäppchen einfach mal mit einer normalen Google-Suche recherchieren würde, käme man in 95 Prozent der Fälle zu besseren Treffern. Insofern wären richtige Schnäppchen wünschenswert und nicht das traurige Copy&Paste von irgendwelchen Advents-Newslettern.
Vor diesem Hintergrund hab ich Verständnis für den Laber-Einwand im Non-Laber-Thread. Denn die meisten der Schnäppchen dort sind nicht viel mehr als heiße Luft, also auch nur Gelaber...
Und jetzt: Feuer frei aus den Heckenschützengräben des Foren-Internets.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Dezember 2019)

Tja, dann gibt es nur noch eine Lösung beide Threads einfach abschaffen & löschen  - bringen ja eh nichts, und die dort Schnäppchen posten sind eh Lernresistent ! 
Hm, das wird allerdings schwierig ... die Moderation hier ist ab&an recht behäbig ... alternativ könnte man .... ich weiss das ist verdammt viel verlangt ... die beiden threads einfach für sich ignorieren, gab es den Vorschlag schon !?


----------



## fone (20. Dezember 2019)

War Forum schließen schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (20. Dezember 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Naja,  und das ursprünglich gepostet „Schnäppchen“ gehört wohin genau? In den Müll.
> Wegen lächerlichen 10 Prozent jedesmal so ein Theater zu veranstalten, das senkt den Wert des Threads dann doch stramm gegen Null. Nur meine Meinung. Ich formuliere mal eine gewagte These: wenn man die 50 zuletzt geposteten Schnäppchen einfach mal mit einer normalen Google-Suche recherchieren würde, käme man in 95 Prozent der Fälle zu besseren Treffern. Insofern wären richtige Schnäppchen wünschenswert und nicht das traurige Copy&Paste von irgendwelchen Advents-Newslettern.
> Vor diesem Hintergrund hab ich Verständnis für den Laber-Einwand im Non-Laber-Thread. Denn die meisten der Schnäppchen dort sind nicht viel mehr als heiße Luft, also auch nur Gelaber...
> Und jetzt: Feuer frei aus den Heckenschützengräben des Foren-Internets.


Deine Meinung kann Dir niemand nehmen. Aber die Konsequenz ist doch ganz einfach; Du schaust in den Thread nicht mehr rein  
Ich setze mir bei Dingen, die ich suche immer in den Preisvergleichern Suchaufträge. Dadurch habe ich tatsächlich mehrere sensationelle Schnäppchen gemacht (ich schaue mir vorher immer die Preisentwicklung über 1 Jahr an). Aber auch durch diese Threads habe ich das ein oder andere Schnäppchen gemacht. 
Wie immer im Leben, viel lesen und das Relevante für sich raus ziehen (und den Rest ignorieren). Und wenn ich nur 1x im Monat etwas Spannendes hier lese, hat es sich für mich gefühlt schon gelohnt.


----------



## isartrails (20. Dezember 2019)

davez schrieb:


> ... ich schaue mir vorher immer die Preisentwicklung über 1 Jahr an ...


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Dezember 2019)

Soll heißen, erschaut bei Idealo und Co. nach der Preisentwicklung der letzten 12 Monate 



isartrails schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 253143 (20. Dezember 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


>




....kein wirklicher Aufwand:


----------



## isartrails (20. Dezember 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... einfach für sich ignorieren, gab es den Vorschlag schon !?


Danke für den Vorschlag. Ich finde, mal so gesamtgesellschaftlich betrachtet, es wird schon viel zu viel ignoriert. Es braucht mehr Aufregung, weniger Sedierung und Achselzuckeritis.
Beispiel: Vor deiner Haustür kackt jeden Morgen ein Hund.
Einfach ignorieren... ?


----------



## freetourer (20. Dezember 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag. Ich finde, mal so gesamtgesellschaftlich betrachtet, es wird schon viel zu viel ignoriert. Es braucht mehr Aufregung, weniger Sedierung und Achselzuckeritis.
> Beispiel: Vor deiner Haustür kackt jeden Morgen ein Hund.
> Einfach ignorieren... ?



Ich finde ignorieren gut.

Deine schizophrenen Vorstellungen über Online-Shops ignoriert man ja am besten auch:

Maximaler Service, maximal perfekte Kaufabwicklung zu maximal günstigsten Preisen ......   


Wann macht denn jetzt endlich Dein Bike-Online-Shop auf?

Anhand der RCZ - Verkaufspreise hast Du ja angeblich dir die regulären Händler - EK - Preise schon ausrechnen können.

Dieses Wissen kannst du doch nicht ungenutzt lassen. - Das wird ein Riesen - Ding.

Mit der Kohle, die Du dann verdienst kannst Du Dir easy Angestellte leisten, die dann den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen, als die Hundescheiße auf Deinem gigantischen Anwesen aufsammeln.


Btw: Von Kollege @isartrails gepostete Schnäppchen: Anzahl=0

Danke für Deine konstruktive und hilfreiche Mitarbeit hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich fasse mal zusammen: Weiter so!


----------



## toastet (20. Dezember 2019)

Schnäppchenthread = Teile, Bikes, Klamotten, Zubehör zum Schnäppchenpreis

Für Gutscheine gibt es nen eigenes Thema, daher gehört der BC-Kram in der Form hier nicht hin. Hab ja den Magura-Gutschein selber gepostet, aber entsprechend mit den Angeboten dazu und nicht nur blind den Code. Zum Gutschein-Thema geht es hier lang -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Dezember 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag. Ich finde, mal so gesamtgesellschaftlich betrachtet, es wird schon viel zu viel ignoriert. Es braucht mehr Aufregung, weniger Sedierung und Achselzuckeritis.
> Beispiel: Vor deiner Haustür kackt jeden Morgen ein Hund.
> Einfach ignorieren... ?




hm, das Beispiel wäre aber eher so richtig:

Jemand kackt vor dem Bistro/Cafe/Bücherei whatever vor Türe, wo du nur zufällig gerne hingehst.
Jetzt kannst du dem Besitzer und auch den anderen Besuchern gerne deine Meinung kundtun (was du ja tust)- und rate mal was du dann machen kannst, wenn die alle Achselzuckeritis haben weil die das einfach als unwichtig ansehen .... Richtig - dich weiter aufregen, es ignorieren oder einen andere(s) Bistro/Cafe/Bücherei whatever suchen.

Diese Aufreger um die diese beiden recht unwichtigen themen im forum mit gesamtsellschaftlicher Gleichgültigkeit gleichzusetzen dagegen - chapeu, ich denke du hast ein Luxusproblem


----------



## decay (20. Dezember 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag. Ich finde, mal so gesamtgesellschaftlich betrachtet, es wird schon viel zu viel ignoriert. Es braucht mehr Aufregung, weniger Sedierung und Achselzuckeritis.
> Beispiel: Vor deiner Haustür kackt jeden Morgen ein Hund.
> Einfach ignorieren... ?



Ist ja auch Deine Haustür hier, ne?


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Dezember 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> hm, das Beispiel wäre aber eher so richtig:
> 
> Jemand kackt vor dem Bistro/Cafe/Bücherei whatever vor Türe, wo du nur zufällig gerne hingehst.
> Jetzt kannst du dem Besitzer und auch den anderen Besuchern gerne deine Meinung kundtun (was du ja tust)- und rate mal was du dann machen kannst, wenn die alle Achselzuckeritis haben weil die das einfach als unwichtig ansehen .... Richtig - dich weiter aufregen, es ignorieren oder einen andere(s) Bistro/Cafe/Bücherei whatever suchen.
> ...


Ich würde noch öfter in das Café gehen und wenn der Typ mit seinem Hund dort wieder auftaucht, entweder dessen Fallobst hinterher werden oder die gute alte Rostock-Erziehung anwenden.  

Es gibt schließlich Regeln.


----------



## Dr_Ink (20. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Dezember 2019)

Gute Erziehungsmethoden aus dem Osten   !?

... vielleicht ist auch der Rohrstock gemeint ....









						Rohrstock – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Epictetus (20. Dezember 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich finde ignorieren gut.
> 
> Deine schizophrenen Vorstellungen über Online-Shops ignoriert man ja am besten auch:
> 
> ...



Post des Jahres


----------



## Dr_Ink (20. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (20. Dezember 2019)

Oder er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (20. Dezember 2019)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ich würde noch öfter in das Café gehen und wenn der Typ mit seinem Hund dort wieder auftaucht, entweder dessen Fallobst hinterher werden oder die gute alte *Rostock-Erziehung anwenden.
> 
> Es gibt schließlich Regeln.


*Rohrstock-Erziehung

schei$$ Autokorrektur!!!!!!


----------



## kartoffelbrot (20. Dezember 2019)




----------



## CoolRider (20. Dezember 2019)

Bei Magura war alles in Ordnung?


----------



## CoolRider (20. Dezember 2019)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Bei Magura war alles in Ordnung?


Das war das letzte Mal


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Dezember 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Gute Erziehungsmethoden aus dem Osten   !?
> 
> ... vielleicht ist auch der Rohrstock gemeint ....
> 
> ...



In einer Zeit, als Lehrer noch mit weißem Hemd und Krawatte unterrichtet und ordentliche Umgangsformen vermittelt haben, gehörte das zum guten Ton


----------



## Canyon-Freak (20. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage, vielleicht blöd, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht ganz klar. 
Wenn ich die Mail des RCZ Newsletter bekomme, sind die "guten" Angebote meist schon "ausverkauft"...
Was muss man tun, um eine Chance zu haben? Ich öffne die Mail eigentlich fast immer sofort...

Danke & Gruß


----------



## aibeekey (20. Dezember 2019)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage, vielleicht blöd, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht ganz klar.
> Wenn ich die Mail des RCZ Newsletter bekomme, sind die "guten" Angebote meist schon "ausverkauft"...
> ...



Gibt oft nur sehr geringe Stückzahlen. Also einfach schneller sein? Android zB ruft das Postfach nur alle 15min ab. Wenn da dann das Timing bei 5 anderen besser war, hast du eben Pech gehabt.


----------



## Flo7 (20. Dezember 2019)

Manchmal sind auch Artikel mehrmals im Newsletter drinnen, obwohl sie schon ausverkauft sind!


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (20. Dezember 2019)

Mal eine Frage: Heute sind bei rcz Rucksäcke von Camelbak stark reduziert. Taugen die was? Speziell der KUDO Protector 10 würde mich interessieren. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (20. Dezember 2019)

Die verschiedensprachigen Newsletter kommen auch zu Unterschiedlichen Zeiten, daher sind da auch andere noch fixer. Es gibt also zich Gründe, typisch RCZ halt, Lotto, zwar mit besseren Chancen, aber trotzdem Lotto.


----------



## Splash (20. Dezember 2019)

Lotto–Soudal? ?


----------



## nosaint77 (20. Dezember 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Android zB ruft das Postfach nur alle 15min ab.



Das ist höchstens vom Email Client abhängig, aber ganz sicher nicht von Android. Außerdem ist POP3 museumsreif, IMAP kann inzwischen jeder gängige Email Anbieter, somit ist auch von der Seite Emailempfang "live" möglich.

Was RCZ betrifft, ich hab die franz. und engl. Newsletter abonniert, die kommen zeitversetzt rein, in der Regel zuerst die franz., manchmal aber auch zuerst die engl. Newsletter. Ansonsten wie gesagt steht in der Newsletter teilweise noch Zeug drin was schon längst weg ist. Man muss halt permanent am Ball bleiben, manchmal legst dir was in den Warenkorb und kurz vorm Bezahlen ist es weg.


----------



## hardtails (20. Dezember 2019)

Wann gibt es wieder Montageständer beim lidl.?
Oder ist der vom Aldi besser?


----------



## aibeekey (20. Dezember 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Das ist höchstens vom Email Client abhängig, aber ganz sicher nicht von Android. Außerdem ist POP3 museumsreif, IMAP kann inzwischen jeder gängige Email Anbieter, somit ist auch von der Seite Emailempfang "live" möglich.



Dann ersetze "Android" durch "Gmail App". Dort sind 15 Minuten das kürzeste Intervall


----------



## nosaint77 (20. Dezember 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Wann gibt es wieder Montageständer beim lidl.?
> Oder ist der vom Aldi besser?











						Jehovah Life Of Brian GIF - Jehovah Life Of Brian Brian - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com
				






marx. schrieb:


> Dann ersetze "Android" durch "Gmail App". Dort sind 15 Minuten das kürzeste Intervall



Dann ersetze "POP3" durch "IMAP" in deinen Gmail Einstellungen und fortan werden Emails in Echtzeit synchronisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (21. Dezember 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Jehovah Life Of Brian GIF - Jehovah Life Of Brian Brian - Discover & Share GIFs
> 
> 
> Click to view the GIF
> ...



Server ist imap.gmx.net... nett, wenn Google das schreibt, aber dann dennoch dieses Fenster kommt:




Sonst noch nützliche Tipps?


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Dezember 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Das ist höchstens vom Email Client abhängig, aber ganz sicher nicht von Android. Außerdem ist POP3 museumsreif, IMAP kann inzwischen jeder gängige Email Anbieter, somit ist auch von der Seite Emailempfang "live" möglich.


IMAP ist jetzt erstmal nur ein E-Mail-Protokoll, und zwar eines, das auch "Pull" und kein "Push" ist, man muss den Datenabruf also weiterhin wie auch immer geartet selbst initialisieren. Nur die E-Mails bleiben halt auf dem Server und werden nicht wie bei POP3 auf den Client verschoben (oder auch nicht, je nach Einstellung).
Stammt übrigens auch aus den 80ern und damit aus der Computer-Steinzeit. 


Es gibt allerdings wohl eine nicht-standardisierte Erweiterung, die IMAP mit Push macht. Bei der Gmail App mit Gmail-E-Mail-Account scheint das dann zu funktionieren.


----------



## luftschaukel (21. Dezember 2019)

IMAP, ist das ein Onlineshop oder ein Gutscheincode? 
Was soll das sein? 
Oder ist das gar kein Schnäppchen?


----------



## CoolRider (21. Dezember 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> IMAP, ist das ein Onlineshop oder ein Gutscheincode?
> Was soll das sein?
> Oder ist das gar kein Schnäppchen?


Ist ein neuer Achsstandard.


----------



## Aldar (21. Dezember 2019)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Ist ein neuer Achsstandard.


 die Schweine


----------



## Flo7 (21. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es soweit. Es gibt Santa Cruz bei RCZ.
> 
> Blur in L für 2700,- mit dem Code *RCZR18*
> 
> ...



Schon länger...

Ich warte ja eigentlich auf nen Yeti sb150 Rahmen!


----------



## Asko (21. Dezember 2019)

Das sind doch normale Santa Cruz Preise zu Ende der Saison. Gibts übrigens günstiger bei Bike Components (Allerdings nicht in L)








						Fully Mountainbikes online kaufen | bike-components
					

Fully Mountainbikes Carbon & Alu - für Damen & Herren online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## davez (21. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Schon länger...
> 
> Ich warte ja eigentlich auf nen Yeti sb150 Rahmen!


So besonders ist das Angebot nicht. Lediglich der Umstand, dass die Bikes bei RCZ vertickt werden. Ähnliche Angebote hatten schon andere Online Händler.
Das Bike selbst ist nur mäßig spannend. Der Rahmen ist "nur" die C Variante und fast alle anderen Teile würde ich persönich austauschen (das ist halt Geschmackssache)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. Dezember 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Heute sind bei rcz Rucksäcke von Camelbak stark reduziert. Taugen die was? Speziell der KUDO Protector 10 würde mich interessieren. Danke




Die sind schon qualitiv ziemlich gut - ich habe selber den K U D U 8 - hauptsächlich wg. dem Protector, hab aber auch meinen Kleinscheiss drin wie Schlauch Luftpumpe und mal eine zusätzliche Jacke. Ist natülich ziemlich klein der 8er. Eine Trinkblase würde bei mir nicht mehr passen, da wäre der 10er dann minimum ...


----------



## damage0099 (21. Dezember 2019)

Hatte auch schon einen KUDU.
Mir taugte er garnicht. Im Gegensatz zu Evoc saß der total beschissen, der Hüftgurt löste sich immer und der Protektor fühlte sich an, als wäre es ein Holzbrett.
Aber wie immer Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (21. Dezember 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Die sind schon qualitiv ziemlich gut - ich habe selber den K U D U 8 - hauptsächlich wg. dem Protector, hab aber auch meinen Kleinscheiss drin wie Schlauch Luftpumpe und mal eine zusätzliche Jacke. Ist natülich ziemlich klein der 8er. Eine Trinkblase würde bei mir nicht mehr passen, da wäre der 10er dann minimum ...





damage0099 schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon einen KUDU.
> Mir taugte er garnicht. Im Gegensatz zu Evoc saß der total beschissen, der Hüftgurt löste sich immer und der Protektor fühlte sich an, als wäre es ein Holzbrett.
> Aber wie immer Geschmacksache.


Danke euch beiden für die Rückmeldung. Der Preis ist zwar verlockend aber ich werde nächstes Jahr wenn der Bedarf da ist lieber mal ein paar anprobieren wegen dem Tragegefühl. Dann muss ich eben im Zweifel 50,- mehr ausgeben


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Dezember 2019)

Asko schrieb:


> Das sind doch normale Santa Cruz Preise zu Ende der Saison. Gibts übrigens günstiger bei Bike Components (Allerdings nicht in L)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal ist der Preis nicht. Bei BC gibt es kaum solche Preise für normale Größen. Die sind ja eh alle vorher weg.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. Dezember 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon einen KUDU.
> Mir taugte er garnicht. Im Gegensatz zu Evoc saß der total beschissen, der Hüftgurt löste sich immer und der Protektor fühlte sich an, als wäre es ein Holzbrett.
> Aber wie immer Geschmacksache.



OK, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir hat sich der Hüftgurt noch nie gelöst, und den Protector der in Schaumstoff isoliert ist, nehme ich gar nicht wahr ...  



			https://cdn.bike24.net/i/p/0/6/302060_04_d.jpg


----------



## Flo7 (21. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Normal ist der Preis nicht. Bei BC gibt es kaum solche Preise für normale Größen. Die sind ja eh alle vorher weg.



Auch bei BC gabs die normalen Größen zu diesen Preisen, die sind aber schon alle weg!


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Dezember 2019)

Stand eh schon da...


----------



## DerohneName (21. Dezember 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Die sind schon qualitiv ziemlich gut - ich habe selber den K U D U 8 - hauptsächlich wg. dem Protector, hab aber auch meinen Kleinscheiss drin wie Schlauch Luftpumpe und mal eine zusätzliche Jacke. Ist natülich ziemlich klein der 8er. Eine Trinkblase würde bei mir nicht mehr passen, da wäre der 10er dann minimum ...


Fahre selber den Kudu 18- 2 andere den 10er einer auch den 18er.

Alle extrem zufrieden- und bisher nach vielen Abgängen keine Löcher im Rucksack. 
Staufächer sind praktisch, das Handyfach genauso.
Meine Evoc Hüfttasche hatte nach dem ersten Sturz sofort ein Loch...


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2019)

Wie stehen die Chancen, auf zumindest kostenlosen Versand bei bike24 oder hibike an/über Weihnachten, gab es da schon mal was?


----------



## hardtails (21. Dezember 2019)

BC hat doch am 24 vielleicht einen Code drin


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> BC hat doch am 24 vielleicht einen Code drin


Sind jetzt schon >20% teurer bzw haben nicht das im Sortiment, was ich bei den beiden anderen bestellen würde/wollte. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (21. Dezember 2019)

Die ziehen doch bei jeder Preisanfrage mit.


----------



## skask (22. Dezember 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Die ziehen doch bei jeder Preisanfrage mit.


Leider nein.


----------



## Splash (22. Dezember 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Die ziehen doch bei jeder Preisanfrage mit.


Leider nicht - bei ner Preisanfrage für Force Bremsen sind die nicht mitgegangen. Der Gegenvorschlag war dann immer noch 30€ über dem 10% Gutschein, der am Anfang im Kalender war.


----------



## toastet (22. Dezember 2019)

Kommt halt auch immer auf den Shop an, der als Vergleich rangezogen wird. Bei den deutschen Standardshops (BMO, R2, Bike-Discount, Rose, etc.) gehen sie eigentlich immer mit, bei allem anderen wie auch Wiggle und Co. wird es dann schwieriger. Wobei ich da auch früher öfters Absagen hatte, in den letzten Jahren ging man aber alles mit bei mir, da waren schon gute Preisunterschiede bei, wobei BC bei vielem was ich so kaufe (gerade zB auch Rockshox-Ersatzteile) oft eh schon die günstigsten sind. Halt seit der Aufgabe von Gabelprofi. Da kam halt normal niemand dran und die Preise gingen die oft auch nicht mit. Zumal dann noch das Rabattsystem beim Profi dazukam beim regelmäßigen shoppen. Ist wirklich schade, dass der Andy das nicht weiter geführt hat.


----------



## -Robert- (22. Dezember 2019)

Kann einer die Lenkerhalterung der MT4 erkennen, die RCZ aktuell im Newsletter hat? Scheint kein normales SRAM-Interface zu sein - ist das Shimano?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Dezember 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Kann einer die Lenkerhalterung der MT4 erkennen, die RCZ aktuell im Newsletter hat? Scheint kein normales SRAM-Interface zu sein - ist das Shimano?


Hefeweizen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (23. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Kommt halt auch immer auf den Shop an, der als Vergleich rangezogen wird. Bei den deutschen Standardshops (BMO, R2, Bike-Discount, Rose, etc.) gehen sie eigentlich immer mit, bei allem anderen wie auch Wiggle und Co. wird es dann schwieriger. Wobei ich da auch früher öfters Absagen hatte, in den letzten Jahren ging man aber alles mit bei mir, da waren schon gute Preisunterschiede bei, wobei BC bei vielem was ich so kaufe (gerade zB auch Rockshox-Ersatzteile) oft eh schon die günstigsten sind. Halt seit der Aufgabe von Gabelprofi. Da kam halt normal niemand dran und die Preise gingen die oft auch nicht mit. Zumal dann noch das Rabattsystem beim Profi dazukam beim regelmäßigen shoppen. Ist wirklich schade, dass der Andy das nicht weiter geführt hat.



Habe in den vergangenen Wochen den Price Alert beim BC öfters genutzt. Waren z.B. Endura Klamotten - Preis stammte vom Cyclestore.com

Mal eben 100 € an dem Endura MT500 one piece gespart, ist schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## Flo7 (23. Dezember 2019)

Was denkt ihr, hat BC für den 24.12 auf Lager?


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, hat BC für den 24.12 auf Lager?


Die Produkte, die als „lieferbar“ gekennzeichnet sind. Deren Warenwirtschaftssystem ist ziemlich gut.


----------



## Flo7 (23. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Die Produkte, die als „lieferbar“ gekennzeichnet sind. Deren Warenwirtschaftssystem ist ziemlich gut.



Ich meinte Welche Rabattaktion


----------



## CoolRider (23. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, hat BC für den 24.12 auf Lager?


Ich hoffe 50% auf alles
Ich befürchte ieine doofe Verlosung

Ich habe eine Bestellung bei R2 bisher nicht getätigt, weil ich auf BC warte.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich meinte Welche Rabattaktion


Das weiß ich. Die Frage kam hier schon öfters. Wahrscheinlich wieder versandkostenfrei oder so was.


----------



## CoolRider (23. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Die Frage kam hier schon öfters. Wahrscheinlich wieder versandkostenfrei oder so was.


Wäre für Kleinigkeiten gut. Für Großigkeiten nicht. Hilft nur abwarten.


----------



## Asko (23. Dezember 2019)

Wem an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen langweilig ist sollte sich mal ein bisschen durch Amazon klicken, vorallen wenn sie wieder ihre 20% Aktion auf Sportartikel haben. Teilweise bekommt man da Zeug so günstig wie nirgends, leider sind die Artikel oft Katastrophal eingepflegt.

Hab letztes Jahr eine DT350 BOOST Vorderradnabe für 35€ gekauft, oder einen X01 Eagle Trigger für ~75€. Spank Zeug gibts zB oft auch sehr günstig.  Meistens steht die Artikelnummer dabei und man sollte nochmal googlen.

Wie gesagt, teilweise sehr mühsam, aber wenn man eh nichts zu tun hat kann man sich mal durchklicken


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Dezember 2019)

Was gibts zu Weihnachten   
Wie die kleinen Kinder

Schön das man euch noch (mit 5 Euro) begeistern kann



Dann mal frohes Fest für euch


----------



## CoolRider (23. Dezember 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was gibts zu Weihnachten
> Wie die kleinen Kinder
> 
> Schön das man euch noch (mit 5 Euro) begeistern kann
> ...



Haben oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Dezember 2019)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Haben oder nicht


Ja ok, du musst halt schauen, das du die zu teuer gekauften Magurabremsen wieder amortisiert bekommst?


----------



## CoolRider (23. Dezember 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja ok, du musst halt schauen, das du die zu teuer gekauften Magurabremsen wieder amortisiert bekommst?


Gar nicht Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass...?


----------



## Asko (23. Dezember 2019)

AK47 schrieb:


> Feedback Sports - Pro Ultralight Montageständer
> 
> 
> Feedback Sports - Pro Ultralight Montageständer - Feedback Sports - Pro Ultralight Montageständer Feedback Sports hat mit dem Pro Ultralight einen Montage- / Reparaturständer auf Profi-Qualitätsniveau
> ...



Das ist nicht der gleiche!

Oder war das ein zusätzliches Schnäppchen? dann hab ich nichts gesagt


----------



## davez (23. Dezember 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja ok, du musst halt schauen, das du die zu teuer gekauften Magurabremsen wieder amortisiert bekommst?


OMG, musst Du mir mal erklären, wie man durch sparen beim Einkauf eines Produkts, den Preis eines anderen Produkts amortisiert. Ist ein neuer betriebswirtschaftlicher Ansatz. Könnte ein Nobelpreis werden


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Dezember 2019)

Schnäppchenjägerlogik, rafft halt nit jeder?‍♂️


----------



## davez (23. Dezember 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjägerlogik, rafft halt nit jeder?‍♂️


Amortisieren klingt halt so schön, Bedeutung ist zweitrangig


----------



## Remux (23. Dezember 2019)

verflucht, ich hatte bei BC mit 10% auf alles gerechnet. Muss ich mir überlegen ob ich die Leatt 3DF 5.0 bestell. Wollte an sich noch einen Satz Michelin Wild Enduro, das hat sich dann erledigt.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Dezember 2019)

Und selbst da wo BC 10% gibt (SRAM) haben sie vorher die Preise um mehr als 10% angehoben. Am Back Friday hab ich da echt Schnapper gemacht, morgen gibts nix :-(


----------



## kartoffelbrot (23. Dezember 2019)

Bin mir nicht sicher: Hebt BC eigentlich die Preise an, bevor sie Prozente geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (23. Dezember 2019)

Shit happenz ... hatte gedanklich Cinelli und absoluteBlack im Warenkorb ... egal ...


----------



## write-only (23. Dezember 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher: Hebt BC eigentlich die Preise an, bevor sie Prozente geben?


Ja, aber nicht bei Magura, oder so...


----------



## Flo7 (23. Dezember 2019)

Zum Glück hab ich schon am Black Friday groß eingekauft, im Advent gabs ja nicht besonders viele Schnäppchen!


----------



## beat_junkie (23. Dezember 2019)

Gut dass der Kalender nur 24. Türchen hat.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2019)

Das beste am diesjährigen BC-Kalender war fast noch die Schokolade.
Fast nicht wegen irgendeinem Deal, sondern wegen der Qualität der Schokolade.
?


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (23. Dezember 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das beste am diesjährigen BC-Kalender war fast noch die Schokolade.
> Fast nicht wegen irgendeinem Deal, sondern wegen der Qualität der Schokolade.
> ?


Wir haben hier in Aachen Lindt, Zentis und Lambertz. Also Schokolade können wir. Blöd für mich: was soll ich mit kostenlosem Versand, wo ich die Sachen doch immer persönlich abhole?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2019)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Wir haben hier in Aachen Lindt, Zentis und Lambertz. Also Schokolade können wir. Blöd für mich: was soll ich mit kostenlosem Versand, wo ich die Sachen doch immer persönlich abhole?!


Wenn der kostenlose Versand abgelaufen ist, darfst du sie gerne für mich abholen. 

Und, für _die _Schoki-Qualität verliere ich nun wirklich keine weiteren Worte...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Dezember 2019)

Bc Kalender... Versandkosten frei ab 50€  
... Ich tippe nächstes Jahr können die ein paar Kalender weniger herstellen.


----------



## toastet (23. Dezember 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... Ich tippe nächstes Jahr können die ein paar Kalender weniger herstellen.



Weil der eh ungefragt in die Bestellung kommt? Kauft doch keiner die Teile. Wüsste daher nicht, was sich am Bestellvolumen der Kalender ändern sollte.


----------



## CoolRider (23. Dezember 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher: Hebt BC eigentlich die Preise an, bevor sie Prozente geben?


Stimmt nicht in meinem Falle. GX Eagle ist im Preis gleich und schafft jetzt inkl. Innenlager den Preis von R2. Da noch n paar Kleinteile von Jagwire dabei sind und die Versandkosten wegfallen, schlage ich hier zu.


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Dezember 2019)

Ich brauche zwar gerade nix, aber die 50 € Grenze für kostenlosen Versand ist eines Shops mit dieser Größe und der entsprechenden Marktstellung in meinen Augen unwürdig. 

Klar, von nix kommt nix, aber der Kalender sollte doch im Grunde die Treue der Kundschaft das Jahr über belohnen, finde ich. Wenn man sich dann noch überlegt, dass vor einigen Rabattaktionen auch erst nochmal die Preise erhöht worden sind, kann man eigentlich nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## toastet (23. Dezember 2019)

Kurz mal 4 Sachen meiner Wunschliste abgeglichen, alle günstiger als Idealo, teilweise absolute Tiefpreise. Gerade für so Rockshox-Servicekram, wie Staubdichtungen mit Schaumstoffringen, 1 Liter Gabel-Öl für den Lowerleg-Service und weitere Ersatzteile bekommt man die Preise halt einfach nie. Werd meinen Bestand nochmal checken und dann nen Schwung bestellen, bevor ich es dann in 2-3 Monaten wieder zum Normalkurs kaufe, den das Zeug oft schon 10 Jahre hat und der auch nicht runter gehen wird.

Und bei den 50 Euro, für Deutschland halt geht so, aber da weltweit ist das schon richtig gut. Zumal um jetzt maximal 4,99 Euro zu sparen, bei unter 50 Euro, sorry, aber wozu bestell ich dann jetzt? Das ist doch lächerlich sich da zu beschweren, vorallem wenn man dann nun eh schon den günstigsten Preis bekommt, macht keinen Sinn wegen nichtmal nem 5er da zu schmollen.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (23. Dezember 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn der kostenlose Versand abgelaufen ist, darfst du sie gerne für mich abholen.
> 
> Und, für _die _Schoki-Qualität verliere ich nun wirklich keine weiteren Worte...


Wenn’s vorher bezahlt ist, hole ich sehr gerne euere Sachen ab 

Und wegen der Schoki: ich hab selber keinen Kalender (bekommen). Find ich auch nicht schlimm. In der Regel ist es doch bei allen Kalendern jetzt nicht so die hochwertigste Schoki (oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?!).


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Dezember 2019)

Die hochwertigen Marken schmecken meist noch besch*****ener


----------



## Der_Eric (23. Dezember 2019)

Weiß einer ob die 10% mit einem Preisvorschlag kombinierbar sind?

Für die AXS Sachen stimmt das mit der Preiserhöhung.
vorher 495,- fürs Schaltwerk - jetzt 535,-
vorher 135,- für den Hebel - jetzt 149,-


----------



## imkreisdreher (23. Dezember 2019)

Der_Eric schrieb:


> Für die AXS Sachen stimmt das mit der Preiserhöhung.
> vorher 495,- fürs Schaltwerk - jetzt 535,-
> vorher 135,- für den Hebel - jetzt 149,-


das ist ja ein mieser Zug. Richtig mies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoolRider (23. Dezember 2019)

Der_Eric schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob die 10% mit einem Preisvorschlag kombinierbar sind?
> 
> Für die AXS Sachen stimmt das mit der Preiserhöhung.
> vorher 495,- fürs Schaltwerk - jetzt 535,-
> vorher 135,- für den Hebel - jetzt 149,-


Bäh, ärgerlich!


----------



## toastet (23. Dezember 2019)

Nein, Kombis von gutscheinen gehen nie bei BC, hat es bei Magura 20% schon probiert.


----------



## DerohneName (23. Dezember 2019)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich schon am Black Friday groß eingekauft, im Advent gabs ja nicht besonders viele Schnäppchen!


Zum Glück hab ich kein Geld zum Ausgeben


----------



## -Robert- (23. Dezember 2019)

Wäre doch mal nen tolles Thema für einen investigativen Artikel der Redaktion auf der Startseite zzgl. Bitte um Stellungnahme an BC!?


----------



## toastet (23. Dezember 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Wäre doch mal nen tolles Thema für einen investigativen Artikel der Redaktion auf der Startseite zzgl. Bitte um Stellungnahme an BC!?



Dass manches auch mit Gutschein teurer ist als bei der Konkurrenz und anderes halt mit oder auch ohne Gutschein günstiger? Das die nie Preise nach oben schieben dürften? Referat zur freien Marktwirtschaft? Ggf. Referat zu "Kauf halt woanders, wenn es doch da so billig ist"?


----------



## -Robert- (23. Dezember 2019)

Lies noch mal meinen Beitrag, lies deine vermeintliche Antwort, denke nach, und versuch es wieder. Tipp: keiner sagt mit Gutschein muss etwas am Günstigsten sein, keiner will Preiserhöhungen verbieten - aber vorher die Prozente eins zu eins draufzuschlagen ist einfach mies. Aber du bist sicher auch einer, der es normal findet wenn die Chipstüte 80% Luft enthält.


----------



## toastet (23. Dezember 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Aber du bist sicher auch einer, der es normal findet wenn die Chipstüte 80% Luft enthält.



Logisch, sonst würden die Chips ja zerbröseln


----------



## judy-schreiber (23. Dezember 2019)

Deshalb sagte ich auch am 1. Dezember zu meiner Freundin als ich den Warenkorb bei BC füllte:
"Wirst sehen, so ein minus 10% auf den Warenkorb kommt nie mehr".)
Das erste Fenster war das beste


----------



## Goldi03421 (24. Dezember 2019)

Ein Geeier um diesen Adventskalender. Sicherlich gab es hier und da mal ein paar Schnäppchen, aber das war’s dann auch schon. Grundsätzlich werde ich da aber auch nicht wirklich zum Stammkunden. 

Habe selbst am 01.12. zugeschlagen da ein paar gute Preise dabei waren (bspw Magura Vyron, Sigma Buster). Nachdem direkt mal der vierstellige Rechnungsbetrag abgebucht wurde, wartete ich knapp zwei Wochen bis endlich mal das Paket geliefert wurde. Bei Bestellung waren alle Artikel bis auf einen lieferbar. Die eine Ausnahme wäre laut Onlineshop in ca 5 Tagen lieferbar gewesen. Nun ja nach gut einer Woche die Info das drei Artikel nicht vorrätig wären und sich die Lieferung verzögert. Nochmals nachgefragt per Mail - angeblich Mittwoch bei BC (10 Tage nach Bestellung). Okay, passt schon. Macht mal. Donnerstag nachgefragt wie es denn aussieht da ich keine neuen Infos von BC erhalten habe. Jetzt erhalte ich die Info zum nächsten Artikel der angeblich nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Sehr merkwürdig das Ganze. Also letzten nicht lieferbaren Artikel storniert damit der Rest endlich mal auf die Reise geht. Am 14.12. war dann das Paket da. Soweit alles dabei, ein Teil passt nicht, muss retourniert werden. Was für ein umständliches Formular - man muss die Artikel manuell eingeben die man zurück sendet und wartet dann darauf das das Label per Mail versendet wird - Kosten dafür trägt man auch noch selbst (kein Problem wenn man mit Paypal zahlt da es somit zurück erstattet wird).

Aber alles in Summe verleitet das (mich) nicht zum erneuten Bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judy-schreiber (24. Dezember 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> ..........Was für ein umständliches Formular - man muss die Artikel manuell eingeben die man zurück sendet und wartet dann darauf das das Label per Mail versendet wird - Kosten dafür trägt man auch noch selbst (kein Problem wenn man mit Paypal zahlt da es somit zurück erstattet wird).



In dem Moment wo du eine Rücksendelabel anhakst/anforderst (welches dann per Mail kommt) brauchst du überhaupt nichts für den Rückversand bezahlen, geht aber nur innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage.
Ausserhalb der 14 Tage brauchst du dann kein Formular mehr ausfüllen sondern einfach nur die Retourware verpacken, Rechnungskopie beilegen, und an deren Rücksendeadresse retournieren. Das muss man dann halt selber zahlen.

LG


----------



## Goldi03421 (24. Dezember 2019)

Scheint korrekt zu sein, Kosten innerhalb der 14 Tage zu Lasten BC. Hab ich falsch angenommen. Ist aber auch etwas umständlich geschrieben auf der Homepage. Bleibe trotzdem dabei, dass es nicht „mein“ Shop wird/ist.


----------



## dragonjackson (24. Dezember 2019)

Na ja... Angebot und Nachfrage regeln sich in der freien Marktwirtschaft relativ schnell. BC war wirklich mal sehr gut, hohe Auswahl, faire(wenn auch nicht die günstigsten) Preise, guter Service. War mir wert.
Stelle aber fest, BC wird nicht mehr mein Go-to Shop. Sowohl wegen den Preisen (ja, Preisvorschlag war schon mal so aufwendig, dass ich dann doch bei BD bestellt habe - die checken nicht, dass sie IMMER Versandkosten haben. Und wenn Preisvergleich, dann inkl. Versand), ie anderen Shops haben deutlich bessere Abwicklung von Retouren, sowohl auch wegen solchen Aktionen wie im Kalender. Einen Artikel hier wäre es schon wert, u. a.weil dieser Kalender mit „Rabatten“ auch verkauft wurde. Das wäre nun auch bewusste Kundentäuschung. Aber wer kritisiert schon gerne in die Branche... Die alten Hasen hier sind zu abgebrüht, der Rest sind Grünschnabel nach dem Studium, die sich ihre ersten Texte zammnschreiben.
Beim Rest muss man zwar sagen, dass vergleichen hilft, aber ein manipulatives Gebahren ist es allemal. Rechtlich schwierig anfechtbar, aber miese Nummer und als Kunde fühlt man sich nicht gut aufgehoben, sondern stets in der Furcht betrogen zu werden. 
...und gleich kommt wieder ein Ban für ne Woche ?
Frohe Weihnachten schon mal ?


----------



## Catsoft (24. Dezember 2019)

Der_Eric schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob die 10% mit einem Preisvorschlag kombinierbar sind?
> 
> Für die AXS Sachen stimmt das mit der Preiserhöhung.
> vorher 495,- fürs Schaltwerk - jetzt 535,-
> vorher 135,- für den Hebel - jetzt 149,-



Bei den Rennradteilen war es noch heftiger


----------



## Steefan (24. Dezember 2019)

*KIND SHOCK Dropper Seatpost LEV INTEGRA 31.6x392mm Travel 125mm Remote*

für 88,47 mit Code *RCZTG1 *





__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.de
				




auf Lager


----------



## hasardeur (24. Dezember 2019)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> aber miese Nummer und als Kunde fühlt man sich nicht gut aufgehoben, sondern stets in der Furcht betrogen zu werden.



Das einzige, was hier betrogen wird, ist die Erwartungshaltung auf Mega-Schnapper, am besten unter EK.

Die Methode, vor Rabatten die Preise anzupassen, ist so alt, wie Rabattaktionen. Anderswo wird extra minderwertige Ware für Aktionen produziert.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Dezember 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Lies noch mal meinen Beitrag, lies deine vermeintliche Antwort, denke nach, und versuch es wieder. Tipp: keiner sagt mit Gutschein muss etwas am Günstigsten sein, keiner will Preiserhöhungen verbieten - aber vorher die Prozente eins zu eins draufzuschlagen ist einfach mies. Aber du bist sicher auch einer, der es normal findet wenn die Chipstüte 80% Luft enthält.


Ist doch voll egal. Wenn ich was brauche und es mir den Preis den es kostet wert ist, kaufe ich es. Da ist es mir egal wenn es vorgestern günstiger war.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das einzige, was hier betrogen wird, ist die Erwartungshaltung auf Mega-Schnapper, *am besten unter EK*.



Das gibt's z.B. bei bc mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit bei einigen Teilen wie etwa Ketten und anderen Komponenten von Shimano. 

Ist halt eine Mischkalkulation. Das, was bc bei diesen Teilen draufzahlt, holen sie über andere Artikel wieder rein. 
Von daher ist das mit den Versandkosten im Grunde schon sinnvoll aus Händlersicht, denn wenn sich jemand beispielsweise eine Kette oder einen Satz Bremsbeläge mitbestellt, um über die Grenze zum kostenlosen Versand zu kommen, würde der Händler ja doppelt draufzahlen und seine Marge entsprechend geringer ausfallen. 

Aus Kundensicht fehlt so natürlich ein Zuckerl und im Zweifel bestellt jemand eben gar nicht bei bc...womit wir wieder bei der Mischkalkulation wären. Meiner Meinung nach hätte bc aber schon die Größe, um Stammkundschaft mit einem Service á la Amazon Prime zu binden, bei dem die Versandkosten pauschal mit einem Betrag für 3, 6, 9, 12... Monate abgegolten sind.


----------



## davez (24. Dezember 2019)

Duke_do schrieb:


> BC am 24.
> Mit dem Aktionscode *BCCHRISTMAS* sichert Ihr euch zusätzlich *10 % Rabatt* auf die Marken: Shimano, SRAM, RockShox, Schwalbe, DT Swiss, Continental, Mavic und Maxxis.


Funktioniert bei mir bei einer Bestellung >100EUR bei Maxxis nicht...


----------



## dragonjackson (24. Dezember 2019)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das einzige, was hier betrogen wird, ist die Erwartungshaltung auf Mega-Schnapper, am besten unter EK.
> 
> Die Methode, vor Rabatten die Preise anzupassen, ist so alt, wie Rabattaktionen. Anderswo wird extra minderwertige Ware für Aktionen produziert.
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten!


Nein, vielleicht hab ich mich blöd ausgedrückt. Wenn ich als Unternehmen sage: ich verkaufe dir einen Preisvorteil, also Rabatt. 
Es dann aber so anpasst wird, dass es Keinen gibt... dann... tja... ich sehe das schon kritisch. Allerdings kann ich persönlich noch gut schlafen, weil ich a) niemals so ein Krampf kaufen würde, b) einfach wo anders bestelle.
Wie gesagt, regelt sich sowas meist recht gut. Der Kunde ist da schon nicht ganz so blöd.


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Dezember 2019)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Nein, vielleicht hab ich mich blöd ausgedrückt. Wenn ich als Unternehmen sage: ich verkaufe dir einen Preisvorteil, also Rabatt.
> Es dann aber so anpasst wird, dass es Keinen gibt... dann... tja... ich sehe das schon kritisch. Allerdings kann ich persönlich noch gut schlafen, weil ich a) niemals so ein Krampf kaufen würde, b) einfach wo anders bestelle.
> Wie gesagt, regelt sich sowas meist recht gut. Der Kunde ist da schon nicht ganz so blöd.


Menschen tauschen Autos beim Händler ein.... Die glauben auch sie bekommen dadurch mehr Rabatt. Meine Güte... Kauft wenn es euch nicht passt eben einfach nix.


----------



## Epictetus (25. Dezember 2019)




----------



## beat_junkie (26. Dezember 2019)

Was kostet denn der Versand bei Superstar components?


----------



## MAster (26. Dezember 2019)

Siehst du bei der Bestellung- kleinere Teile wie Pedale ca 3-4 Pfund


----------



## BigJohn (26. Dezember 2019)

Die Versandkosten sind für die Insel sehr human. Ich bin da immer wieder überrascht, weil mir nur der Tarif von on one im Kopf bleibt.


----------



## Flo7 (26. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Versandkosten sind für die Insel sehr human. Ich bin da immer wieder überrascht, weil mir nur der Tarif von on one im Kopf bleibt.



Stimmt OnOne is heftig beim Versand. Normale Teile 15GBP, Rahmen 35GPB, da hat mich der Preis fürs Komplettrad fast positiv überrascht mit 35GBP...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (29. Dezember 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Auslaufmodelle kaufen mit einer Körpergröße >190cm = unmöglich. Fast wie beim Schuhe kaufen. Eigenartig dass die Hersteller hier immernoch nicht reagieren.


Warum sollten sie? Die Hersteller sind nicht interessiert Auslaufmodelle vergünstigt abzuverkaufen. Das Ziel ist alle Größen innerhalb der Saison zum regulären Preis loszuschlagen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Dezember 2019)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie? Die Hersteller sind nicht interessiert Auslaufmodelle vergünstigt abzuverkaufen. Das Ziel ist alle Größen innerhalb der Saison zum regulären Preis loszuschlagen.


Oft ist es ja bereits in der laufenden Saison schwer große Größen zu bekommen.
Ich spreche hier einfach von der fehlenden Gleichberechtigung bei der Schnäppchenjagt, die eben nicht nur bei Fahrrädern herrscht. Dass die Verkäufer natürlich andere Ansichten haben, als ihre Räder immer über den Sale verkaufen zu müssen, sollte klar sein.


----------



## aibeekey (29. Dezember 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier einfach von der fehlenden Gleichberechtigung bei der Schnäppchenjagt



Große Menschen bekommen ja auch mehr Material. Nur fair, wenn die dann auch mehr bezahlen müssen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Dezember 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Große Menschen bekommen ja auch mehr Material. Nur fair, wenn die dann auch mehr bezahlen müssen


Das stimmt allerdings. Hab mich schon immer gewundert warum ein Rahmen in XS dad gleiche wie in XL kostet.... Mischkalkulation!


----------



## toastet (29. Dezember 2019)

Kenn das meistens eigentlich andersrum, Reste von Bikes und Rahmen gibt es nur in XS, XL und XXL zu wirklichen Raushau-Preisen, weil der Markt so klein ist und man die Teile nicht loswird. Bei Schuhen und so ja auch so, Schnapper in 36 und kleiner oder 47/48 und größer, Rest weg.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. Dezember 2019)

toastet schrieb:


> Kenn das meistens eigentlich andersrum, Reste von Bikes und Rahmen gibt es nur in XS, XL und XXL zu wirklichen Raushau-Preisen, weil der Markt so klein ist und man die Teile nicht loswird. Bei Schuhen und so ja auch so, Schnapper in 36 und kleiner oder 47/48 und größer, Rest weg.



jupp, so kenne ich das aus - die extrem kleinen wie großen Größen sind immer die Restposten


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Dezember 2019)

Dutchmountains schrieb:


> Pole Evolink EXT suspension rahmen , alle grossen, nur in Rot. Von 2450 , heute fur 1960 euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit Dämpfer ist das ein sehr guter Preis!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (31. Dezember 2019)

Dann leben wir wohl auf unterschiedlichen Planeten oder haben zu unterschiedliche Geschmäcker.


----------



## vanbov (31. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Mit Dämpfer ist das ein sehr guter Preis!


Sogar ein extrem guter Preis, wenn man bedenkt, das der Dämpfer alleine schon nen 1.000er kostet
Ist aber auch ein EXTrem geiler Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (31. Dezember 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings. Hab mich schon immer gewundert warum ein Rahmen in XS dad gleiche wie in XL kostet.... Mischkalkulation!


Das liegt daran, dass die Materialdifferenz beim Preis eines Komplettrads keine Rolle spielt. Rahmenschweißen ist immer noch Handarbeit und die kostet. Deswegen sind die Rahmen an Kinderrädern meist so sackschwer und geflickschustert. Bei 500-600€ gibt's kein Budget für konifizierte Rohre oder Leichtbau. Auch bei Erwachsenenrädern ist bei S und XS Rahmen gerade der Knoten im Bereich Steuerrohr meist etwas aufwändiger zu konstrieren/herzustellen als bei M, L und XL.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Dann leben wir wohl auf unterschiedlichen Planeten oder haben zu unterschiedliche Geschmäcker.


Das aussehen des Rades ist sicher Geschmackssache aber es fährt sich sicher gut und der Dämpfer allein, wie @vanbov schon schrieb, kostet einzeln auch schon 1000,-. Ich würde es so fahren, wenn ich nicht schon versorgt wäre.


----------



## piilu (1. Januar 2020)

3,6kg ohne Dämpfer ist aber schon ne Ansage


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> 3,6kg ohne Dämpfer ist aber schon ne Ansage


600gr. mehr als ein MT in Carbon. Ist doch ok.


----------



## piilu (1. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> 600gr. mehr als ein MT in Carbon. Ist doch ok.


Dann ist das Glen mit 700gr wenniger wohl ein richtiges Leichtgewicht


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Dann ist das Glen mit 700gr wenniger wohl ein richtiges Leichtgewicht


Anderer Einsatzzweck würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (1. Januar 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Dann ist das Glen mit 700gr wenniger wohl ein richtiges Leichtgewicht


Hat das schon mal jemand gewogen? - Finde da nichts in der Gewichtsdatenbank.



niconj schrieb:


> Anderer Einsatzzweck würde ich sagen.



+ mehr Verstellmöglichkeiten


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Januar 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hat das schon mal jemand gewogen? - Finde da nichts in der Gewichtsdatenbank.


Mein rotes hat in Größe L 3080 g ohne Dämpfer wenn ich mich Recht erinnere.


----------



## Dutchmountains (2. Januar 2020)

Evolink angebot ist leider vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (4. Januar 2020)

Was spricht dagegen, nicht gleich auf den Anycubic Photon S zu gehen?


----------



## Nd-60 (6. Januar 2020)

Carpman schrieb:


> *ASSOS T.milleShorts_S7 - Trägerhose* mit Polster bei HS Bike Discount nur heute mit 40% Rabatt auf die UVP - noch sind alle Größen vorrätig.
> 
> => 77,97 Euro (versandkostenfrei bei Versand per DPD)
> 
> ...





Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich vorab, ich weiß das es nicht der Laber Thread ist.
> Beim Aufruf kommt 99,95? Was mache ich falsch?
> 
> Danke für Hilfe und Verständnis


Nichts. Bei mir auch. Ich vermute der Schnäppchen Ersteller ist über einen VPN oder proxy drin, der auf ein anderes Land verweist. Dadurch der größere Rabatt!?


----------



## Flo7 (6. Januar 2020)

Ich schätze, dass das einfach geändert wurde! Vorhin hat sie wicklich 77€ gekostet, bei mir jetzt auch 100€...


----------



## Emerald287 (6. Januar 2020)

Wenn man über die Aktionsseite auf der Startseite geht, sind für Assos nur 10 Produkte an Start.
Ich schätze mal, das zu Anfang die Aktion falsch verlinkt war und somit nicht nur ausgewählte Produkte von Assos enthalten waren.


----------



## Duke_do (6. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte heute Vormittag 2 Hosen zu den 77€ bestellen können. 
Wahrscheinlich haben sie sehr viele Bestellungen bekommen und nun die Notbremse gezogen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. Januar 2020)

Genau, das wurde anscheinend gegen Mittag von HS angepasst - ich habe heute früh noch ganz normal für 40% von der UVP = 77,97€ bestellt.

Lustigerweise erstreckte sich vorhin der 40%ige Rabatt noch auf ALLES in Bekleidung und nicht nur auf die Artikel im Sale. ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Januar 2020)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich vorab, ich weiß das es nicht der Laber Thread ist.
> Beim Aufruf kommt 99,95? Was mache ich falsch?
> 
> Danke für Hilfe und Verständnis


Bei mir war der pries noch unter 80 und habe sie bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gakul (7. Januar 2020)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Endura MT500 Plus Überschuhe um 18€ bei Wiggle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann die nicht empfehlen, auch für den Preis nicht.  Die sind sehr schlimm verarbeitet und gingen bei mir schon beim Rennradfahren nach zwei Wochen kaputt.


----------



## pAn1c (7. Januar 2020)

LukaG schrieb:


> Ich kann die nicht empfehlen, auch für den Preis nicht.  Die sind sehr schlimm verarbeitet und gingen bei mir schon beim Rennradfahren nach zwei Wochen kaputt.



Und gibt es dazu nur in Kindergrößen


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Januar 2020)

LukaG schrieb:


> Ich kann die nicht empfehlen, auch für den Preis nicht.  Die sind sehr schlimm verarbeitet und gingen bei mir schon beim Rennradfahren nach zwei Wochen kaputt.


Du benutzt Flat Pedals zum Rennradfahren?  ?
Meine halten nach 2 Jahren noch, haben allerdings etwas gelitten, wobei ich da auch mal etwas Trailarbeit mit verrichtet habe.
Das mit den Größen stimmt allerdings, für meine FiveTen EPS High in 42 musste ich die Größe L/XL nehmen, und selbst damit brauche ich mehrere Minuten, um die Teile drüber zu kriegen.

Inzwischen gibt es auch einen Nachfolger, der hat hinten eine größere Öffnung, damit sollte das wohl einfacher gehen. 18 Euro für die alte Version sind schon ziemlich billig, M/L würde ich aber nur Schuhgrößen 40 und kleiner empfehlen.
Im entsprechenden Thread hatte ich mal einen Vergleich von M/L zu FiveTen 41 gepostet.


----------



## Melrica1 (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen
Hat irgendjemand schon mal bei





__





						bicyclesonlineshop.com
					





					www.bicyclesonlineshop.com
				




was bestellt, 
die Preise sind leider zu gut um kein Fake zu sein, IMPRESSUM gibts leider auch keines, bieten aber PAYPAL an,
womit es ja eigentlich unproblematisch sein sollte!

LG
Martin


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Januar 2020)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> womit es ja eigentlich unproblematisch sein sollte!


auf jeden: "Thank you for visiting us, where quality, low prices, secure payment and *customer satisfaction always come first*"


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. Januar 2020)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Hat irgendjemand schon mal bei
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst ja Mal ausprobieren, unter "Contact US" steht:








			https://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/bicyclesonlineshop.com
		


Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Januar 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Kannst ja Mal ausprobieren, im Impressum steht


about us und impressum sind zwei verschiedene dinge.


----------



## Melrica1 (7. Januar 2020)

Ich denke auch eher das es sich um eine FAKE-Seite handelt.
Ungewöhnlich war nur die Option mittels Paypal zu bezahlen!

Ja wie gesagt IMPRESSUM hab ich keines gefunden!


----------



## bobbycar (7. Januar 2020)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch eher das es sich um eine FAKE-Seite handelt.
> Ungewöhnlich war nur die Option mittels Paypal zu bezahlen!
> 
> Ja wie gesagt IMPRESSUM hab ich keines gefunden!


Was anderes fällt Dir am gesamen Seiten-/Shopaufbau nicht auf, als dass ein Impressum fehlt?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melrica1 (7. Januar 2020)

Die ganze Seite is ziemlich schlecht gemacht, da kenn ich aber auch seriöse Seiten die das auch nicht viel besser können.
(fehlende Größenauswahl bei Rahmen / keine Kategorien / keine Filter ...)
Kann man solche Seiten melden, bzw. macht das einen Sinn?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Januar 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Kannst ja Mal ausprobieren, im Impressum steht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961488
> 
> ...











						Whois bicyclesonlineshop.com
					

Whois Lookup for bicyclesonlineshop.com




					www.whois.com


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. Januar 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> about us und impressum sind zwei verschiedene dinge.


Wer hat was von "About us" geschrieben? Die Angaben kommen unter "Contact US".  Es ging nur um die Seite allgemein.

Ich würde dort nichts bestellen.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Januar 2020)

dann halt contact us.

du verkaufst es halt als impressum:


Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> im Impressum steht


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. Januar 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> dann halt contact us.
> 
> du verkaufst es halt als impressum:


Hab es Mal für Dich und die Nachwelt editiert.

Ich verkaufe gar nichts, zumindest nicht irgendwas von oder über einen Shop den ich nicht kenne und bei dem ich nicht bestellen würde! Hab aus Versehen das falsche Wort verwendet. 

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens auch für was das K in deinem Usernamen steht.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. Januar 2020)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> CONTINENTAL - Mountain King II Protection 29 Folding Black Chili für 18,90 Euro
> 5 Euro Newsletter, ab 50 versandkostenfrei



Oh, im Preis gestiegen ... im November hat der Reifen noch 15,74 das Stück gekostet = 4 st. 57,96 inkl. Versandfrei & 5€ Gutschein  .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Januar 2020)

Habe heute zwei assos Hosen erhalten. Die M ist mir zu eng (180cm, 73kg). L passt gut! Die M kriegt wohl meine Frau, falls die auf Damenhüften passt. Sie ist gleich groß wie ich.


----------



## davez (9. Januar 2020)

Gestern kam ein Paket von BC und sie hatten noch den Adventskalender beigelegt


----------



## saturno (10. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Gestern kam ein Paket von BC und sie hatten noch den Adventskalender beigelegt



den sollst du für kommenden dezember einlagern


----------



## nosaint77 (10. Januar 2020)

Hm, mit 183cm, SL 87cm und 73kg bin ich mit der Assos Millet in M zufrieden. Liegt eng an ohne abzuschnüren und die Träger sind lang genug. Die Hosenbeine sind aber kürzer als bei Endura FS260 Pro. Polsterung der Millet bin ich mal Indoor gefahren, kann da weder negatives noch überschwänglich positives berichten.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Januar 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hm, mit 183cm, SL 87cm und 73kg bin ich mit der Assos Millet in M zufrieden. Liegt eng an ohne abzuschnüren und die Träger sind lang genug. Die Hosenbeine sind aber kürzer als bei Endura FS260 Pro. Polsterung der Millet bin ich mal Indoor gefahren, kann da weder negatives noch überschwänglich positives berichten.


Pfuh! Ich hab bei gleichen Gewicht keine Chance die M anzuziehen. Da passen meine grazilen Oberschenkel nicht rein.


----------



## Flo7 (11. Januar 2020)

1b6l schrieb:


> smith squad ab 64 eur
> Smith Squad MTB XL Mountainbike-Brille Einheitsgröße https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07GSFB6YV/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_xs_PVBgEbEWPHHXB



Wo ist das Schnäppchen?


----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Schnäppchen?



Sei nicht so kleinlich, 79 Cent gespart


----------



## platt_ziege (11. Januar 2020)

1b6l schrieb:


> smith squad ab 64 eur





Flo7 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Schnäppchen?


das gab es donnerstag nacht in italien. für 26€ hab ich sie mal auf doof bestellt 
NACHTRAG: vorhin schon angekommen. sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat luft. wieso man auf die lüftungsschlitze nicht wie alle anderen hersteller auch, so nen schaumstoff streifen rübergelegt hat.....


----------



## Homer4 (11. Januar 2020)

sry


----------



## davez (12. Januar 2020)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/post-16311618
@[email protected] Danke Dir 

Klasse  , dann habe ich durch diverse Schnäppchen alles zusammen - schauen wir mal, was für ein Rahmen es dann irgendwann mal wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (16. Januar 2020)

Die dvo preise sind echt krass... 

Konnte mich bremsen und hab nur nen topaz bestellt, mal sehen wie lange es dauert


----------



## Flo7 (16. Januar 2020)

Das meiste ist eh schon weg. Bei den 29er Diamond Boost 160mm Gabel funktioniert leider der Code nicht, deshalb sind die seit gestern noch verfügbar!

Ich hab jetzt bei nem Jade und Topaz zugeschlagen. Kann jemand sagen, ob die auch nur mit nem Spacer Hub-begrenzt sind?


----------



## freetourer (16. Januar 2020)

Mist - Topaz in 200x57mm (wäre für mich gewesen) schon weg.

Der Code funktioniert aber leider beim Topaz 230x65mm nicht (könnte ich mal in das Rad meiner Freundin einbauen um zu testen ob der mit ihrem Gewicht besser zurecht kommt als der SuperDelux Ultimate).


----------



## MoDingens (16. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das meiste ist eh schon weg. Bei den 29er Diamond Boost 160mm Gabel funktioniert leider der Code nicht, deshalb sind die seit gestern noch verfügbar!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt bei nem Jade und Topaz zugeschlagen. Kann jemand sagen, ob die auch nur mit nem Spacer Hub-begrenzt sind?



Beim Topaz bin ich mir recht sicher, dass der Hub mit Spacer begrenzt wird. Zumindest gibts dafür Spacer zu kaufen:





						Travel Spacer Topaz – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com


----------



## DerohneName (16. Januar 2020)

Gleich mal die 29er Diamond bestellt- für 350€ kann man nicht klagen 

Hat jemand den DVO Topaz in 210x50/55 abstauben können?


----------



## Raggygandalf (16. Januar 2020)

Leider 210x50 bzw 210x55 weg.... 

Hätte ich gerne mal getestet für das Geld


----------



## coaby (16. Januar 2020)

Code geht nicht für topaz


----------



## DerohneName (16. Januar 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Leider 210x50 bzw 210x55 weg....
> 
> Hätte ich gerne mal getestet für das Geld


Eben hätte ich auch gerne im Stumpjumper getestet, vor allem den Jade mit einer progressiven Feder- der Preis war ja echt lachhaft 

Schade.


----------



## Flo7 (16. Januar 2020)

Ich hab einen Jade und Topaz in 210x50 gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (16. Januar 2020)

Jop hab nen 210x50 ergattern können 

Ja sind nur spacer drin zum traveln

Jade hab ich wegen fehlendem lockout net bestellt, aber 130 ist echt lächerlich


----------



## s0nic (16. Januar 2020)

... und ich habs gestern nicht gesehen und war heute zu langsam ? ... bleibt mir nur ein 29er Casting auf die 27,5 Gabel zu stecken. Zumindest die 44mm Offset sind dann wieder up to date


----------



## Flo7 (16. Januar 2020)

Habt ihr die Preise gezahlt, die im Newsletter standen?

Bei mr hat der jade 149€ und der topaz 169€ gekostet, im Newsletter waren sie 20€ günstiger angegeben! Ich hab mal ein Mail an RCZ geschickt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Preise gezahlt, die im Newsletter standen?
> 
> Bei mir hat der jade 149€ und der topaz 169€ gekostet, im Newsletter waren sie 20€ günstiger angegeben! Ich hab mal ein Mail an RCZ geschickt!


Je nach Land hat RCZ unterschiedliche Preise.
Bestell dir mal die Newsletter für unterschiedliche Länder.


----------



## Flo7 (16. Januar 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Je nach Land hat RCZ unterschiedliche Preise.
> Bestell dir mal die Newsletter für unterschiedliche Länder.



Da gibt es aber auch unterschiedliche Codes  und ich bekomme ca. zehn Newsletter in verschiedenen Sprachen von RCZ


----------



## DerohneName (16. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Preise gezahlt, die im Newsletter standen?
> 
> Bei mr hat der jade 149€ und der topaz 169€ gekostet, im Newsletter waren sie 20€ günstiger angegeben! Ich hab mal ein Mail an RCZ geschickt!


Jup- 340€ für die Diamond 29" Boost
Die wird sich zwar extrem mit meinem blauen Rahmen beißen, aber egal 

Wenn du mit dem Topaz in 210x50 nicht zufrieden bist- ich würde den evtl. später abnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (16. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte die Diamond Boost 29 für ca. 380 im Warenkorb... seltsam.


----------



## Flo7 (16. Januar 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Jup- 340€ für die Diamond 29" Boost
> Die wird sich zwar extrem mit meinem blauen Rahmen beißen, aber egal
> 
> Wenn du mit dem Topaz in 210x50 nicht zufrieden bist- ich würde den evtl. später abnehmen



Also auch mehr als im Newsletter...

Ich warte mal die Antwort von RCZ ab, aber die Preise sind auch so schon sehr gut


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Januar 2020)

Gibt es da eine Erklärung der Geschaftstaktik von RCZ? Woher bekommen die die Ware so saugünstig? Gerne auch PN.


----------



## Flo7 (16. Januar 2020)

Vieles ist OEM Ware die bei Herstellern übrig bleibt daher auch meistens die begrenzte Stückzahl!


----------



## freetourer (16. Januar 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Erklärung der Geschaftstaktik von RCZ? Woher bekommen die die Ware so saugünstig? Gerne auch PN.



Kollege @isartrails könnte das genauer erklären.

Außerdem war er auch in der Lage durch einen simplen Dreisatz anhand der RCZ - Verkaufspreise die regulären Händler-Einkufspreise zu entschlüsseln.

Allerdings war er mit diversen anderen Sachen bei RCZ nicht zufrieden (Bedienung des Online-Shops, bestimmte Aktionsartikel können nicht zusammen gekauft werden, etc. pp.).

Ich hoffe sehr darauf, dass demnächst sein Online-Shop mit Bestpreisen und der besten und übersichtlichsten Abwicklung an den Start geht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2020)

Man sollte wissen, das RCZ den Kram auch nicht selbst vorrätig hat.
Meine Sendungsverfolgung für eine Kurbel hat in Barcelona begonnen.....


----------



## Flo7 (16. Januar 2020)

TehNooby schrieb:


> beim Topaz funktioniert es leider nicht...



Falscher Thread zum labbern und ja bei Topaz 230x65 funktioniert der Code nicht!


----------



## DerohneName (16. Januar 2020)

Falls wer die Diamond in 29, 150mm, grün und 100x15 haben will- PN.

Kommt davon wenn man nicht richtig liest.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Falscher Thread zum labbern und ja bei Topaz 230x65 funktioniert der Code nicht!


Man spürt förmlich deine Geilheit andere zu Maßregeln. 
Aber du solltest vorher mal schauen in welchem Thema du gerade deine Gelüste auslebst...


----------



## Flo7 (16. Januar 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Man spürt förmlich deine Geilheit andere zu Maßregeln.
> Aber du solltest vorher mal schauen in welchem Thema du gerade deine Gelüste auslebst...


Danke aber hab ich absichtlich hier gepostet  und ich hab schon mehrere Pn bekommen wegen dem 230x65...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (16. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber auch unterschiedliche Codes  und ich bekomme ca. zehn Newsletter in verschiedenen Sprachen von RCZ


Ich habe es bis jetzt immer noch nicht geschafft den Newsletter, egal in welcher Sprache, zu bekommen, obwohl ich mich schon mehrfach angemeldet habe und auch eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen habe.


----------



## Stetox (16. Januar 2020)

Zum ersten Mal bei diesem Newsletter ist was passendes für mich dabei, was noch nicht ausverkauft ist und dann geht der Code nicht ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Januar 2020)

Stetox schrieb:


> Zum ersten Mal bei diesem Newsletter ist was passendes für mich dabei, was noch nicht ausverkauft ist und dann geht der Code nicht ?


positiv denken, Geld gespart ?
Wer bei RCZ anfängt, sich zu ärgern, ist schnell frustriert.


----------



## Aldar (16. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich habe es bis jetzt immer noch nicht geschafft den Newsletter, egal in welcher Sprache, zu bekommen, obwohl ich mich schon mehrfach angemeldet habe und auch eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen habe.


support anschreiben hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## Soean (16. Januar 2020)

Ich hab 152€ für den topaz bezahlt, bestellt auf der deutschen seite - newsletter in französisch


----------



## TehNooby (16. Januar 2020)

Sollte jemand fälschlicherweise eine 29 Boost Diamond und 230x60 Topaz bestellt haben, kaufe ich es gerne ab


----------



## FunkyRay (16. Januar 2020)

Und falls jemand aus versehen den Topaz (197x47.6mm) für das Stumpjumper bestellt hat - ich nehm ihn ?


----------



## xlacherx (16. Januar 2020)

Schad... in den Größen wo ich die Coil Dämpfer brauchen könnt, is natürlich schon alles weg 

Edit: 

Falls dann einer ein in 230x60 oder 210x50 über hat, ich hätte interesse


----------



## ma1208 (16. Januar 2020)

TehNooby schrieb:


> Sollte jemand fälschlicherweise eine 29 Boost Diamond und 230x60 Topaz bestellt haben, kaufe ich es gerne ab


Boost oder non boost? Non boost hätte ich wohl übrig.

Edit: Da steht ja, dass du Boost suchst, war wohl schon zu müde, um das zu lesen... 
Ich habe leider nur eine Non-Boost. Habe überlegt mir mein Hardtail als Mullet aufzubauen. Nun bin ich mir aber doch nicht mehr sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (16. Januar 2020)

Ich melde hier auch mal Interesse an einem * JADE Coil 200x57mm* an falls jemand einen fälschlicherweise bestellt hat


----------



## isartrails (16. Januar 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Kollege @isartrails könnte das genauer erklären.


Wir beide sind keine Kollegen. Darauf lege ich wert.


----------



## homerkills (16. Januar 2020)

Ich nehm nen Jade in 230x65. Lege gerne ne Kiste Bier drauf.


----------



## goldencore (17. Januar 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wir beide sind keine Kollegen. Darauf lege ich wert.


Sagt mal, könnt ihr diesen Kinderstreit nicht endlch mal lassen?


----------



## VincentandVega (17. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Sagt mal, könnt ihr diesen Kinderstreit nicht endlch mal lassen?


Bitte nicht! Es ist schon amüsant, mit welch absurder Konstanz @freetourer bei jeder RCZ-Kritik @isartrails imaginären Best-Price-Shop mit perfekter Kundenbetreuung ins Spiel bringt...


----------



## goldencore (17. Januar 2020)

OK, wenn ihr das als running gag seht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (17. Januar 2020)

Dieses Forum wäre ein rationalerer und trauriger Ort. Lasst sie bitte wenigstens hier spielen.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Januar 2020)

Und ich so, während ihr euch mit dem Kleinkram befasst


----------



## CrossX (17. Januar 2020)

homerkills schrieb:


> Ich nehm nen Jade in 230x65. Lege gerne ne Kiste Bier drauf.


Warte einfach noch ein paar Wochen. Dann sind sicher einige davon wegen "Projektaufgabe" im Bikemarkt. Uvp - 50€


----------



## Teuflor (17. Januar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Warte einfach noch ein paar Wochen. Dann sind sicher einige davon wegen "Projektaufgabe" im Bikemarkt. Uvp - 50€


Ich leg zwei drauf für nen 210x55


----------



## coaby (17. Januar 2020)

Super 230x65 schon wieder ausverkauft. War bestimmt nur einer


----------



## f00f (17. Januar 2020)

Ja toll, und wer hat RCZ informiert, dass der Code für 230x65 nicht funktioniert, keine Antwort bekommen und es wohl kurz vor dir probiert?


----------



## freetourer (17. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Sagt mal, könnt ihr diesen Kinderstreit nicht endlch mal lassen?



Von Streit kann ja wohl wirklich keine Rede sein.
Kollege @isartrails ist einer meiner Lieblingsuser hier. 
Und mich streiten in einem Forum mit Leuten, die ich noch nicht einmal kenne? - Also bitte! Dafür ist mir meine Zeit wirklich zu schade.



VincentandVega schrieb:


> Bitte nicht! Es ist schon amüsant, mit welch absurder Konstanz @freetourer bei jeder RCZ-Kritik @isartrails imaginären Best-Price-Shop mit perfekter Kundenbetreuung ins Spiel bringt...


Ich sehe das als wirksame Promotion für seinen kommenden Online-Shop.
Bei der geballten Kritik, die er selbst an diversen Online-Shops (auch bike-components als einer der Großen blieb ja nicht verschont) ausgeübt hat, erwartet uns da sicher was ganz Großes.
Und bei der ganzen Promotion, die ich im Vorhinein da für seinen Shop fahre, werde ich bestimmt von ihm mit einem großzügigen Einkaufs-Gutschein belohnt. 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Und ich so, während ihr euch mit dem Kleinkram befasst
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 965996




Btw: Wenn jemand einen Topaz mit 200x50 oder 200x57 bestellt hat und doch nicht mehr benötigt - würde ich nehmen.
Ebenso bei einem Topaz mit 230er Einbaulänge - könnte meine Freundin gebrauchen.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Januar 2020)

Ich gebe meine RCZ-Sachen zum Selbstkosten-Preis ab (bisher musste noch nichts weg). Aktuell sieht es danach aus, als könnte bald ein 210x55er DT r414 übrig sein.


----------



## _arGh_ (17. Januar 2020)

ich würde einen Jade in 250x75 abnehmen, falls ihn jemand loswerden will…


----------



## Joehigashi80 (17. Januar 2020)

Topaz in 230x60 oder 65 würde mich interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (17. Januar 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Von Streit kann ja wohl wirklich keine Rede sein.
> Kollege @isartrails ist einer meiner Lieblingsuser hier.
> Und mich streiten in einem Forum mit Leuten, die ich noch nicht einmal kenne? - Also bitte! Dafür ist mir meine Zeit wirklich zu schade.
> 
> ...


Zwar nicht von RCZ, aber evtl hab ich bald einen übrig. Muss noch klären, ob der neue Rahmen einen Extra-Tune braucht, oder ob ich den weiterverwenden kann.


----------



## pAn1c (17. Januar 2020)

Alles außer DVO ist ja auch unfahrbar geworden.


----------



## ma1208 (17. Januar 2020)

Das fürchte ich auch. Mein Rad holpert nur so unbeholfen über die Trails, das kann nur an RockShox liegen. Einen inkompetenten Fahrer schließe ich mal kategorisch aus, rein aus Selbstmitleid.


----------



## platt_ziege (17. Januar 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Einen inkompetenten Fahrer schließe ich mal kategorisch aus


bestimmt 27,5"!?


----------



## davez (17. Januar 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Das fürchte ich auch. Mein Rad holpert nur so unbeholfen über die Trails, das kann nur an RockShox liegen. Einen inkompetenten Fahrer schließe ich mal kategorisch aus, rein aus Selbstmitleid.


Wahrscheinlich ohne Mantel auf den Felgen unterwegs, nachdem Du das Danny Video gesehen hast? Da muss noch was auf die Felgen drauf und dann Luft im Reifen nicht vergessen


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Alles außer DVO ist ja auch unfahrbar geworden.


Die Preise waren halt auch der Hammer, gerade mal ~30 Euro mehr als ein großer Service bei einem der diversen Anbieter.
Ich habs natürlich zu spät gesehen, was musste ich Trottel auch Fahrrad fahren gehen. ?

PS: Falls jemand seinen 216x63 nicht braucht...


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2020)

Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich ne non-boost 15x100 Diamond 29 übrig?


----------



## Flo7 (17. Januar 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich ne non-boost 15x100 Diamond 29 übrig?



Ich glaub noch @DerohneName


----------



## ma1208 (17. Januar 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich ne non-boost 15x100 Diamond 29 übrig?


Und der, der nicht fahren kann. Also ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (17. Januar 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich ne non-boost 15x100 Diamond 29 übrig?


ich habe versucht zu stornieren- angeblich hat es funktioniert (obwohl mit PayPal bezahlt)- wenn nicht meld ich mich


----------



## JDEM (17. Januar 2020)

Falls jemand überhaupt nen 210x55mm (50) Jade ergattern konnte und übrig hat, würde ich Interesse anmelden. Gibt auch ne Aufwandsentschädigung


----------



## isartrails (17. Januar 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Von Streit kann ja wohl wirklich keine Rede sein.


Eher ne Therapie...


----------



## goldencore (17. Januar 2020)

Jade 210x55 hätte ich auch Interesse!


----------



## toastet (17. Januar 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> ich habe versucht zu stornieren- angeblich hat es funktioniert (obwohl mit PayPal bezahlt)- wenn nicht meld ich mich



Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Dauert halt 2-3 Wochen mit der Rückzahlung in der Regel bei RCZ.


----------



## Spooniak (17. Januar 2020)

Wen jemand eine DVO Jade Coil in 210x55 abgeben möchte, würde 100€ auf das RCZ Angebot drauf legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (17. Januar 2020)

Voll die Tauschbörse geworden hier. Da gibt’s billige Dämpfer bei rcz und alle drehen durch  nun gut, dann kann ich ja zur Abwechslung fragen, ob jemand den Voodoo Dambala Rahmen in 17 Zoll ergattert hat und ihn zufällig doch nicht braucht. Ich hätte Interesse


----------



## Deleted 23985 (17. Januar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Voll die Tauschbörse geworden hier. Da gibt’s billige Dämpfer bei rcz und alle drehen durch  nun gut, dann kann ich ja zur Abwechslung fragen, ob jemand den Voodoo Dambala Rahmen in 17 Zoll ergattert hat und ihn zufällig doch nicht braucht. Ich hätte Interesse


kannst haben, wenn mir jemand einen in 18,5 hat


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (17. Januar 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> kannst haben, wenn mir jemand einen in 18,5 hat


Ich Idiot hätte auf Verdacht einfach den zu großen 18,5 kaufen sollen. Der war noch da. Zur Not wäre er im bikemarkt gelandet. „Aufgegebenes Projekt“ wäre dann noch nicht mal gelogen gewesen.


----------



## platt_ziege (17. Januar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Ich Idiot hätte auf Verdacht einfach den zu großen 18,5 kaufen sollen. Der war noch da.


hä, ist mit 18,5 die 185'er dämpfer gemeint? für die gabs doch keinen code..!?


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (17. Januar 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hä, ist mit 18,5 die 185'er dämpfer gemeint? für die gabs doch keinen code..!?


Ist das der DVO Thread oder was? Es gibt auch noch anderes im Leben!
...z.B. Stahlrahmen 
So ne grüne DVO Saphire würde dem Rahmen aber sehr gut stehen.


----------



## DerohneName (17. Januar 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Dauert halt 2-3 Wochen mit der Rückzahlung in der Regel bei RCZ.


Weil da stand, dass einen "canceling" nicht möglich ist bei Zahlung per PayPal- oder ich habe mich verlesen. 

Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt oder nicht- an sich habe ich ja ein Widerrufsrecht als Verbraucher (ohne da zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen) bei nem Fernabsatzgeschäft


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Januar 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> an sich habe ich ja ein Widerrufsrecht als Verbraucher (ohne da zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen) bei nem Fernabsatzgeschäft


du hast schon gesehen wo der laden beheimatet ist?

die scheren sich da einen dreck drum.


----------



## DerohneName (17. Januar 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> du hast schon gesehen wo der laden beheimatet ist?
> 
> die scheren sich da einen dreck drum.


Ja und genau deshalb: Ich bin gespannt ob der Widerruf klappt schlussendlich oder nicht.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> du hast schon gesehen wo der laden beheimatet ist?
> 
> die scheren sich da einen dreck drum.


Auch in Luxemburg gilt die EU-Richtline zum Fernabsatzgesetz (Richtlinie 2011/83/EU).
Und auf der Rücksendungs-Seite tauchen auch die 14 Tage auf. Was allerdings nicht korrekt sein dürfte, sind die aufgeführten Bearbeitungskosten für die Rücksendung, da müsste halt mal jemand entsprechend klagen oder irgendwen informieren, der sich darum kümmert.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Januar 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ja und genau deshalb: Ich bin gespannt ob der Widerruf klappt schlussendlich oder nicht.


Wenn nicht, haste hier ja genug Leute, die sie dir gerne abnehmen würden.
Versuch doch mal, den Widerruf zu widerrufen, mal sehen, was dann abgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (18. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, haste hier ja genug Leute, die sie dir gerne abnehmen würden.
> Versuch doch mal, den Widerruf zu widerrufen, mal sehen, was dann abgeht


Da bekomme ich folgende Strafe: Lebenslang Preise auf Kaffee wie in Luxemburg zahlen.


----------



## schmitr3 (18. Januar 2020)

Warum, der Kaffee ist doch billig hier?


----------



## bs99 (18. Januar 2020)

Wenn der Artikel noch nicht versandt ist und man freundlich beim Support anfragt, dann storniert RCZ auch mal eine Bestellung ohne jegliche Kosten. Hab ich schon zweimal problemlos gemacht. 
Das Geld war innerhalb weniger Tage wieder auf den PayPal Account zurück gebucht.


----------



## Teuflor (18. Januar 2020)

also wenn ich etwas storniert habe, dann hab ich jedesmal 20 Werktage gewartet bis ich mein Geld zurück hatte.


----------



## Flo7 (18. Januar 2020)

Ich hab letzten den Dambala storniert und am nächsten Tag war das Geld da. Auch bei den Sachen, die RCZ storniert hat.


----------



## DerohneName (18. Januar 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Warum, der Kaffee ist doch billig hier?


Meinte die Preise in Luxemburg - da bin ich arm nach nem Monat...


----------



## schmitr3 (18. Januar 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Meinte die Preise in Luxemburg - da bin ich arm nach nem Monat...


Mit hier meinte ich: hier in Luxemburg. Kaffee, Benzin und Alkohol ist wohl das einzige, was in Lux billiger ist, als in Deutschland.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Januar 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Mit hier meinte ich: hier in Luxemburg. Kaffee, Benzin und Alkohol ist wohl das einzige, was in Lux billiger ist, als in Deutschland.


Biketeile auch, teilweise ?


----------



## topmech (18. Januar 2020)

Bin ja auf der Suche nach einer 11-fach Kassette mit XD-Freilauf und mehr als 42 Zähnchen.
Heute wieder gesucht und schon mal was für ~90 Euro gefunden:








						CSMX9X ETZ Kassette 10-46 Zähne, 11-fach - Schwarz
					

Freilaufaufnahme: SRAM XD Freilauf Abstufung: 10-46 Zähne (10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-34-40-46) Gewicht: 502 g




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				



502 Gramm hören sich jetzt nicht Ultraleicht an, aber bin froh, überhaupt eine unter 150 Euro gefunden zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialeis (18. Januar 2020)

Und eine XG1150 vom SRAM für ~85€ bei <400g passt nicht? https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/XG-1150-11-fach-Kassette-p43639/


----------



## topmech (18. Januar 2020)

Die hat laut Bike-Components 10-42 Zähne und die habe ich bereits drauf. Das ist mir für steile Anstiege einfach zu lang übersetzt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Januar 2020)

Ob du dann mit Abstufung 40-46 glücklich wirst?


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. Januar 2020)

Also: Entweder deine 11fach verkaufen und 12fach kaufen. Oder: Eine 1195 kaufen, dazu von Wolftooth ein 44er oder 46er Bergritzel, das ist dann auch schön leicht.


----------



## DerohneName (18. Januar 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> Bin ja auf der Suche nach einer 11-fach Kassette mit XD-Freilauf und mehr als 42 Zähnchen.
> Heute wieder gesucht und schon mal was für ~90 Euro gefunden:
> 
> 
> ...


Hat Garbaruk nicht welche- gut sind teuer, dafür echt leicht. 

Ad Kaffee: Habe da 6€ für nen Kaffee in Erinnerung


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Januar 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> Bin ja auf der Suche nach einer 11-fach Kassette mit XD-Freilauf und mehr als 42 Zähnchen.
> Heute wieder gesucht und schon mal was für ~90 Euro gefunden:
> 
> 
> ...


Kommst du da mit Schimanofreilauf und einer Sunracekassette nicht schon beim ersten Wechsel deutlich besser weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (18. Januar 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> Die hat laut Bike-Components 10-42 Zähne und die habe ich bereits drauf. Das ist mir für steile Anstiege einfach zu lang übersetzt.



Kleineres Kettenblatt?


----------



## topmech (18. Januar 2020)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Kommst du da mit Schimanofreilauf und einer Sunracekassette nicht schon beim ersten Wechsel deutlich besser weg?


Das ist die deutlich bessere Option. Habe zwei Bikes mit XD-Freilauf, eines mit DT Swiss XM1501 Spline Laufradsatz, dafür habe ich jemand gefunden, der mit mir den Freilauf tauschen würde. Das Andere (eMTB) hat einen Raceface Aeffect Laufradsatz, den es theoretisch mit Shimano-Freilauf gab, aber ich noch keinen (bezahlbaren) gefunden habe. 



Marder schrieb:


> Kleineres Kettenblatt?


Das habe ich auch überlegt, derzeit ist vorne ein 28er montiert. Die Spreizung 42-10 finde ich gerade im höchsten Gang echt okay, da kann man selbst bei 40 Sachen noch munter mittreten, daher wollte ich bei der Kassette anfangen. Die aktuelle Kombi (Kette, Kassette, Ritzel) dürfte noch etwas halten, denke aber, dass ich die Teile spätestens im April tauschen werde.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Januar 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> derzeit ist vorne ein 28er montiert. Die Spreizung 42-10 finde ich gerade im höchsten Gang echt okay, da kann man selbst bei 40 Sachen noch munter mittreten,







Nein


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Januar 2020)

28 vorne und 10-42 ist schon ziemlich langsam. Niemals schaffe ich damit 40, und selbst 30 ist schon Hamsterrad. Wer da mit 29er nicht die Berge hochkommt, dem reicht auch der geringe Sprung von 42 auf 46 nicht. Da hilft nur 50 bzw 51.


----------



## slowbeat (19. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 966810
> 
> Nein


Mit 100 TF schon


----------



## Mustermann_ (19. Januar 2020)

Ich bin bei RCZ für Deutschland angemeldet. Allerdings habe ich keinen Newsletter bezüglich DVO erhalten. Ist das normal? Außerdem steht in Kundenkonto beim Newsletter immer "
Sie sind momentan für das Abo 'Allgemeines' eingetragen.", auch wenn ich "Mountain" auswähle. Ist das bei Euch auch so?
Hat es Vorteile sich mit einem anderen Land zu registrieren?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## ma1208 (19. Januar 2020)

Ich bin auch in D für Allgemeines eingetragen. Ich habe den newsletter bekommen. Aber ich glaube wann welcher Newsletter ankommt ist Zufall. Mannchmal posten Leute hier Schnäppchen und ich bekomme den betreffenden Newsletter erst Stunden später. Aber ich glaube meistens bekomme ich ihn wenigstens.


----------



## DerohneName (19. Januar 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch in D für Allgemeines eingetragen. Ich habe den newsletter bekommen. Aber ich glaube wann welcher Newsletter ankommt ist Zufall. Mannchmal posten Leute hier Schnäppchen und ich bekomme den betreffenden Newsletter erst Stunden später. Aber ich glaube meistens bekomme ich ihn wenigstens.


Jup- bei mir kommen die Newsletter auch manchmal zu sehr unterschiedlichen Zeiten


----------



## un..inc (20. Januar 2020)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein Zeug aus der DI2-Aktion von RCZ bekommen?


----------



## decay (20. Januar 2020)

Ui cool, fahren dann bald mehr Leute als ich alleine mit der DI2 rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (20. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Preise gezahlt, die im Newsletter standen?
> 
> Bei mr hat der jade 149€ und der topaz 169€ gekostet, im Newsletter waren sie 20€ günstiger angegeben! Ich hab mal ein Mail an RCZ geschickt!




Update: Bekomme von RCZ die Differenz retour, dürfte ein Fehler gewesen sein!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2020)

waren die angaben aus dem deutschen newsletter?


----------



## Flo7 (20. Januar 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> waren die angaben aus dem deutschen newsletter?



Nein, französischer Newsletter


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2020)

Nach Deutschland hat der Topaz ~152 gekostet, plus 8,50 Versand.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Nein, französischer Newsletter
> Anhang anzeigen 967351Anhang anzeigen 967352


und dann schreiben sie dir die differenz gut, obwohl du aus D kommst und es dahin liefern lässt?
cool, dann werden viele sachen ja noch mal günstiger.


----------



## goldencore (20. Januar 2020)

Gerade einen RCZ Newsletter bekommen. Finde ja den Troy Lee Helm A1 ganz interessant. Laut RCZ hat der in gelb/schwarz MIPS, laut Troy Lee Homepage hat er in dieser Farbe keines. Vermutlich eher dem Hersteller vertrauen, oder?


----------



## Teuflor (20. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Gerade einen RCZ Newsletter bekommen. Finde ja den Troy Lee Helm A1 ganz interessant. Laut RCZ hat der in gelb/schwarz MIPS, laut Troy Lee Homepage hat er in dieser Farbe keines. Vermutlich eher dem Hersteller vertrauen, oder?



Kann aber auch das Modell vom letzten Jahr sein? A1 gibt es mit und ohne MIPS. Ich hab z.B. beide


----------



## goldencore (20. Januar 2020)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Kann aber auch das Modell vom letzten Jahr sein? A1 gibt es mit und ohne MIPS. Ich hab z.B. beide


Ja eben, gibt es beides. Ich hätte gerne den mit MIPS. Laut RCZ mit MIPS, laut Hersteller in der angebotenen Farbe nur ohne MIPS


----------



## Flo7 (20. Januar 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> und dann schreiben sie dir die differenz gut, obwohl du aus D kommst und es dahin liefern lässt?
> cool, dann werden viele sachen ja noch mal günstiger.



Ich komme nicht aus DE...



BigJohn schrieb:


> Nach Deutschland hat der Topaz ~152 gekostet, plus 8,50 Versand.



Das passt ja dann eh! Nach Österreich kostet es leider 13,9€ Versand :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (20. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht aus DE...


Nö, Wien liegt wohl nicht in Deutschland (leider)...und bei den Preisen dort würde ich auch die Newsletter aus anderen Ländern abstöbern...


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht aus DE...


ups, steht ja links.


----------



## goldencore (21. Januar 2020)

Kann jemand erkennen, ob das hier https://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swiss-front-wheels-ex1501-spline-one-27-5-disc-6-bolts-black.html# die 25mm oder 30mm Version ist? Taugt das Laufrad etwas? Adapter auf Boost gibt es, oder?


----------



## Flo7 (21. Januar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nach Deutschland hat der Topaz ~152 gekostet, plus 8,50 Versand.





goldencore schrieb:


> Kann jemand erkennen, ob das hier https://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swiss-front-wheels-ex1501-spline-one-27-5-disc-6-bolts-black.html# die 25mm oder 30mm Version ist? Taugt das Laufrad etwas? Adapter auf Boost gibt es, oder?




Lt Foto ist es das Laufrad-> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/dt-swiss-ex-1501-spline-one-test-enduro-laufradsatz/

25mm Innen und ja Boost Adapter gibt es. Falls du Boost hast, ich würde es nicht kaufen!


----------



## goldencore (21. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Falls du Boost hast, ich würde es nicht kaufen!


Warum?


----------



## Flo7 (21. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Warum?



Weil ich von den Adapterlösungen nichts halte... Funktionieren tut es aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (21. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Weil ich von den Adapterlösungen nichts halte... Funktionieren tut es aber!


DT Swiss bietet aber fertige Endkappen an. Das ist kein gebastel.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Januar 2020)

dann aber entweder umzentrieren, oder die bremsscheibe spacern.


----------



## Flo7 (21. Januar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> DT Swiss bietet aber fertige Endkappen an. Das ist kein gebastel.



ja da muss man aber das Laufrad wieder mittig zentrieren...
Ich würde einfach ein boost Laufrad kaufen, so gut ist der Preis eh nicht!

wenn’s  günstig sein soll:



			https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/at/de/dt-swiss-h1900-spline-vorderrad-35-mm-boost-/rp-prod190836


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> ja da muss man aber das Laufrad wieder mittig zentrieren...
> Ich würde einfach ein boost Laufrad kaufen, so gut ist der Preis eh nicht!
> 
> wenn’s  günstig sein soll:
> ...


Wieso muss es jetzt zwingend ein Laufrad sein was mehr als 30mm Innenweite hat? Hauptsache breit?


----------



## Flo7 (22. Januar 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wieso muss es jetzt zwingend ein Laufrad sein was mehr als 30mm Innenweite hat? Hauptsache breit?



Muss ja nicht...Ich hab nur mal ein günstiges Boost Vr vorgeschlagen.


----------



## TitusLE (22. Januar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> DT Swiss bietet aber fertige Endkappen an.


Ist es mit den Endkappen allein getan? Muss nicht auch die Bremsscheibe weiter nach außen? Am HR bin ich ziemlich sicher, wie sieht es am VR aus?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Januar 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ist es mit den Endkappen allein getan? Muss nicht auch die Bremsscheibe weiter nach außen? Am HR bin ich ziemlich sicher, wie sieht es am VR aus?





k_star schrieb:


> dann aber entweder umzentrieren, oder die bremsscheibe spacern.


----------



## TitusLE (22. Januar 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


>


Hilft nur begrenzt. Es gibt dann zwei Endkappen-Varianten? Einmal nur eine, so dass die Bremsscheibe ohne Adapter passt, das Rad aber außermittig läuft oder zwei Endkappen, so dass das Rad nicht umzentriert werden muss, aber ein Spacer für die Bremse benötigt wird. Vorne und hinten?

Jetzt sind wir ja arg OT geworden. Wie gut, dass das der Laberthread ist  ?


----------



## pAn1c (22. Januar 2020)

..


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Januar 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ist es mit den Endkappen allein getan? Muss nicht auch die Bremsscheibe weiter nach außen? Am HR bin ich ziemlich sicher, wie sieht es am VR aus?


Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (22. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja


Wie genau soll das funktionieren?


----------



## Flo7 (22. Januar 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Wie genau soll das funktionieren?



Der Adapter bringt das Laufrad "passend" nach links, allerdings muss das Laufrad mittig zentriert werden.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Januar 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Hilft nur begrenzt. Es gibt dann zwei Endkappen-Varianten? Einmal nur eine, so dass die Bremsscheibe ohne Adapter passt, das Rad aber außermittig läuft oder zwei Endkappen, so dass das Rad nicht umzentriert werden muss, aber ein Spacer für die Bremse benötigt wird. Vorne und hinten?
> 
> Jetzt sind wir ja arg OT geworden. Wie gut, dass das der Laberthread ist  ?


Die Endkappen-Varianten sind in der Regel mit Umzentrieren. Es gab glaube ich auch welche, die wie die simplen Spacer für die Achse dann noch einen Spacer für die Bremmsscheibe benötigen, aber bei den meisten wird einfach das Laufrad 10mm nach links verschoben und muss dann wieder 5mm nach rechts zentriert werden (vorne, hinten halt entsprechend 6/3mm).


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Januar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Endkappen-Varianten sind in der Regel mit Umzentrieren. Es gab glaube ich auch welche, die wie die simplen Spacer für die Achse dann noch einen Spacer für die Bremmsscheibe benötigen, aber bei den meisten wird einfach das Laufrad 10mm nach links verschoben und muss dann wieder 5mm nach rechts zentriert werden (vorne, hinten halt entsprechend 6/3mm).


#Aliexpress € 3,99  17%OFF | Legierung Radfahren Bike Fahrrad Boost Naben 142 MM zu 148 MM Conversion Kit Hinten Hub Adapter Conversion 110 MM Vorne nabe Fahrrad Naben








						9.64US $ |Alloy Cycling Bike Bicycle Boost Hubs 142MM to 148MM Conversion Kit Rear Hub Adapter Conversion 110MM Front Hub Bicycle Hubs|Bicycle Hubs|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> #Aliexpress € 3,99  17%OFF | Legierung Radfahren Bike Fahrrad Boost Naben 142 MM zu 148 MM Conversion Kit Hinten Hub Adapter Conversion 110 MM Vorne nabe Fahrrad Naben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp, mich stört nämlich das Rot bei meinen Now8 Adaptern.


----------



## Korner (22. Januar 2020)

War BOOST Vorderrad kaufen schon ?  
Ich frag für einen Froind


----------



## null-2wo (22. Januar 2020)

warumich schrieb:


> taugt das zeug?


hallo @warumich und willkommen im schnäppchen-laberthread. drüben werden schnäppchen gepostet, und hier zerrissen. dazu gibts immermal was wissenswertes über rcz oder den lidl-montageständer. 

deswegen ist deine frage hier besser aufgehoben, wie auch die antwort dazu. 

das zeug is okay, die aufbauqualität manchmal mau. nachzentrieren kann sich lohnen. für das geld aber top. wird empfohlen


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Januar 2020)

Korner schrieb:


> War BOOST Vorderrad kaufen schon ?
> Ich frag für einen Froind


Dann müsste ich VR und HR kaufen, sehe ich nicht ein wenn ich noch einen 1a funktionierenden LRS habe.   Kann dir gerne meine Konto Nr. senden, Spenden werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## pAn1c (22. Januar 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich VR und HR kaufen, sehe ich nicht ein wenn ich noch einen 1a funktionierenden LRS habe.   Kann dir gerne meine Konto Nr. senden, Spenden werden gerne angenommen.


Fong?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. Januar 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Fong?


Genau, Wayne.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2020)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> hier nochmals günstiger:
> Bei Saturn jetzt für 219 Euro. Auch in anderen Farben.
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen:
Als reine Sportuhr:
Taugt die was?
Im Vergleich zu Garmin?


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Januar 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen:
> Als reine Sportuhr:
> Taugt die was?
> Im Vergleich zu Garmin?


Ausverkauft


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2020)

Bei mir noch verfügbar, auch zu ähnlichen Preisen.
Abgesehen von Verfügbarkeit zu dem Preis:
Taugt die was?
Im Vergleich zu Garmin?


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Januar 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, mich stört nämlich das Rot bei meinen Now8 Adaptern.


Sowas hab ich noch zuhause liegen, nur nicht vom Chinesen sondern vom Amazon, brauchscht? Mache gude Brais


----------



## CrossX (23. Januar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich noch zuhause liegen, nur nicht vom Chinesen sondern vom Amazon, brauchscht? Mache gude Brais


Willer nich. Habe meine auch schon angeboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (23. Januar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Willer nich. Habe meine auch schon angeboten


Willst Du? Dann hast Du 2, für jedes Hinterrad einen


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Januar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Willst Du? Dann hast Du 2, für jedes Hinterrad einen


PN


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Januar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Willer nich. Habe meine auch schon angeboten


Hab deine Mail nur kurz gesehen, aber vergessen zu antworten.


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Januar 2020)

Damit ist der Preis für meinen Adapter gerade wieder hochgegangen ??


----------



## CrossX (23. Januar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Willst Du? Dann hast Du 2, für jedes Hinterrad einen


Mein Dreirad hat kein Boost


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Januar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Mein Dreirad hat kein Boost


Jetzt sag nicht es ist auch noch 26"


----------



## mike79 (23. Januar 2020)

Könnte man fast eine Café Ecke einrichten hier die da rein gar nix mehr mit Schnäppchen zu tun hat


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Januar 2020)

Fängt das Geheule jetzt auch schon im Laberthread an? Je selber gepostetes Schnäppchen darf man 50 sinnlöse Einträge im Laberthread machen, muss man wissen


----------



## Dr_Ink (23. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## kordesh (23. Januar 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Danke, habe sie mir heute bestellt. Kommen erstmal auf Halde.



War bei mir auch erst so geplant. Ich werde jetzt aber eine schrabbelige BR M-365 an einem Rad durch die SLX ersetzen. Meine alte SLX hält wahrscheinlich noch ewig und 3 Tage...
Ich fahre die Selbe 675 seit 2012 an zwei verschiedenen Rädern und habe seitdem das Ganze vielleicht 3x entlüftet, wobei das eine mal nur gewesen ist, weil ich die Leitung beim Umbauen gekürzt hatte. Ansonsten keinerlei Probleme. Die Bremsen funktionieren einfach. Sommer wie Winter.
Ich befürchte die Bremse hält nochmal locker 8 Jahre, sodass ich bremsentechnisch nix umbauen kann/muss 

Falls interessant für dich: folgende Kombi hat sich bei mir bei der Bremse bewährt und führt zu guter Bremsleistung:



kordesh schrieb:


> Ich erziele mit fahrfertig bis zu 110kg + Fahrrad und der Kombi aus
> 
> 
> SLX BR M675 Bremsen (SLX aus 2012)
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (23. Januar 2020)

Giant Reign Advanced Carbon 2018 Rahmenset incl. Super Deluxe Coil und Steuersatz für 1399€ statt 2999€ UVP









						GIANT Reign Advanced FR Carbon Rahmenset 2018 | Rahmen MTB | Teile / Komponenten
					

GIANT Reign Advanced FR Carbon 2018




					www.bike-onlineshop.de
				




2 Stück in Größe L verfügbar


----------



## Flo7 (24. Januar 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> Bei Link Rad Quadrat gibt es gerade einige Santa Cruz Bikes und Rahmen reduziert.
> 
> Megatower, Chameleon, Highball, Bronson.
> 
> Findet man unter den Bike Kategorien und Rahmen.



Leider nur XS oder S...


----------



## Jaerrit (24. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Leider nur XS oder S...


Chameleon Rahmen in S und M für 1k€, zum Glück ist es „nur“ die „billige“ C-Version und zu meinem persönlichen Glück ist gerade nicht ausreichend Spielgeld vorhanden ? 
Davon abgesehen weder Stahl noch ist die Farbe schön ?


----------



## Schibbl (24. Januar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> ... abgesehen weder Stahl noch ist die Farbe schön ?


Santa Cruz Rahmen haben einen viel zu hohen Kohlenstoffanteil, um als Stahlrahmen durchzugehen. Es fehlt einfach an Eisen. Wir sollten dort mal anrufen und auf deren Mangel bzgl. des Eisenanteils und adäquaten Farbnuancen (rostrot?) hinweisen. Immerhin brauchen die Rahmen keine besondere Liebe durch FluidFilm.


----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich ne non-boost 15x100 Diamond 29 übrig?





Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich glaub noch @DerohneName





ma1208 schrieb:


> Und der, der nicht fahren kann. Also ich.





DerohneName schrieb:


> ich habe versucht zu stornieren- angeblich hat es funktioniert (obwohl mit PayPal bezahlt)- wenn nicht meld ich mich



Und? Bekommt jemand eine ungewollte non-boost Diamond?
Ich hätte da Verwendung für...


----------



## ma1208 (25. Januar 2020)

Ob ich eine bekomme weiß ich nicht. Aber bestellt habe ich definitiv eine. Schreib gehe eine PN.


----------



## der-gute (25. Januar 2020)




----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Januar 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> 50% auf Bremsbeläge ist auch nicht schlecht.
> 4er Pack Magura MT8/6/4/2 Beläge für 17€ inkl. Versand.
> Die Organischen Beläge sind ordentlich, fahre ich seit längerem in der MT5.
> 
> Code PADZ



Habe ich mir gerade bestellt - Danke für den Tipp


----------



## goldencore (25. Januar 2020)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Habe ich mir gerade bestellt - Danke für den Tipp


Äh, die organischen für MT5 waren bei mir auch vorgestern schon nicht verfügbar. Du könntest welche bestellen? Oder für MT8?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Äh, die organischen für MT5 waren bei mir auch vorgestern schon nicht verfügbar. Du könntest welche bestellen? Oder für MT8?



Ich habe die MT8 bestellt


----------



## Steefan (25. Januar 2020)

imun schrieb:


> Endura MT500 Jacke



Hier noch mal ein explizites Dankeschön.
Ich war heute bei eher widrigen Bedingungen damit unterwegs.
Die Jacke ist echt top. Extrem "luftig"... gleich noch eine nachgeordert.


----------



## imun (26. Januar 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein explizites Dankeschön.
> Ich war heute bei eher widrigen Bedingungen damit unterwegs.
> Die Jacke ist echt top. Extrem "luftig"... gleich noch eine nachgeordert.


Gerne, nur durch Zufall entdeckt und weitergeleitet


----------



## eLLWeeBee (26. Januar 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein explizites Dankeschön.
> Ich war heute bei eher widrigen Bedingungen damit unterwegs.
> Die Jacke ist echt top. Extrem "luftig"... gleich noch eine nachgeordert.



bei welcher Temperatur bist du die gefahren? Warm ist die nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## Halorider (26. Januar 2020)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> bei welcher Temperatur bist du die gefahren? Warm ist die nicht wirklich oder?


ich fahre die seit einen jahr,bin bei 0 grad gefahren,mit einen funktionsshirt und einen langen shirts drunter geht wunderbar,,


----------



## Steefan (26. Januar 2020)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> bei welcher Temperatur bist du die gefahren? Warm ist die nicht wirklich oder?



Minus 2 / Korrekt, nicht wirklich wärmend, aber das ist ja wohl Sinn der Sache, wenn da so viel Luft durch geht.



Halorider schrieb:


> ich fahre die seit einen jahr,bin bei 0 grad gefahren,mit einen funktionsshirt und einen langen shirts drunter geht wunderbar,,



Genauso bei mir (außer, dass es noch nen Tick kälter war) - auch wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (26. Januar 2020)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen... werd erstmal wach


Es ist nicht nur Gelaber. Und es ist nicht nur sinnloses Gelaber. Es ist sinnloses Gelaber, das keiner versteht. Was willst du uns Wichtiges mitteilen?


----------



## fexbru (26. Januar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur Gelaber. Und es ist nicht nur sinnloses Gelaber. Es ist sinnloses Gelaber, das keiner versteht. Was willst du uns Wichtiges mitteilen?


Doppelt. Seit einiger Zeit schon der Preis. Auch hier im laberthread schon öfter bedankt worden dafür


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Januar 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Minus 2 / Korrekt, nicht wirklich wärmend, aber das ist ja wohl Sinn der Sache, wenn da so viel Luft durch geht.
> 
> 
> 
> Genauso bei mir (außer, dass es noch nen Tick kälter war) - auch wunderbar.


 So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrung sein . Bin zweimal gefahren ,war jedesmal klatschnass drunter obwohl ich die Stulpen an den Armen sogar entfernt hatte , alle Reißverschlüsse offen und nur ein Kurzarm-Trikot drunter bei 0 Grad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit geradeaus.
Direkt verkauft die Jacke


----------



## bobbycar (26. Januar 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> Doppelt. Seit einiger Zeit schon der Preis. Auch hier im laberthread schon öfter bedankt worden dafür


Danke


----------



## bobbycar (26. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrung sein . Bin zweimal gefahren ,war jedesmal klatschnass drunter obwohl ich die Stulpen an den Armen sogar entfernt hatte , alle Reißverschlüsse offen und nur ein Kurzarm-Trikot drunter bei 0 Grad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit geradeaus.
> Direkt verkauft die Jacke


Ohne Jacke fahren könnte in solch einem Fall helfen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Januar 2020)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Ohne Jacke fahren könnte in solch einem Fall helfen.


Danke für deinen Tipp.Manchmal weiß ich gar nicht wie ich es morgens aus der Tür schaff ohne dich


----------



## hasardeur (26. Januar 2020)

makko1083 schrieb:


> X01 DUB Kurbel in Werkstattverpackung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



269€ = Schnäppchen? Habe für die X1 Carbon DUB Eagle bei Bike24 letztes Jahr 149€ bezahlt.


----------



## JDEM (26. Januar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 269€ = Schnäppchen? Habe für die X1 Carbon DUB Eagle bei Bike24 letztes Jahr 149€ bezahlt.



X01 ist hochwertiger als die X1


----------



## bobbycar (26. Januar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 269€ = Schnäppchen? Habe für die X1 Carbon DUB Eagle bei Bike24 letztes Jahr 149€ bezahlt.


Äpfel und Birnen...


----------



## makko1083 (26. Januar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 269€ = Schnäppchen? Habe für die X1 Carbon DUB Eagle bei Bike24 letztes Jahr 149€ bezahlt.


Ja Mensch. Glückwunsch. Auch zum Vergleich von Äpfeln mit Birnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (26. Januar 2020)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Ja Mensch. Glückwunsch. Auch zum Vergleich von Äpfeln mit Birnen.


Wieder was gelernt, ne?


----------



## hasardeur (26. Januar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> X01 ist hochwertiger als die X1



Ja schon, aber fast doppelt so gut?

Den anderen beiden Kollegen empfehle ich zur Entspannung etwas körperliche Betätigung. Radfahren in der Natur soll sehr ausgleichend wirken, habe ich gehört.


----------



## JDEM (26. Januar 2020)

Gute Frage - auf jeden Fall leichter. Die X1 hätte ich auch direkt gekauft...


----------



## makko1083 (26. Januar 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber fast doppelt so gut?
> 
> Den anderen beiden Kollegen empfehle ich zur Entspannung etwas körperliche Betätigung. Radfahren in der Natur soll sehr ausgleichend wirken, habe ich gehört.



Hui, verzerrte Wahrnehmung?


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrung sein . Bin zweimal gefahren ,war jedesmal klatschnass drunter obwohl ich die Stulpen an den Armen sogar entfernt hatte , alle Reißverschlüsse offen und nur ein Kurzarm-Trikot drunter bei 0 Grad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit geradeaus.
> Direkt verkauft die Jacke


So wirklich atmungsaktiv finde ich die MT500 Jacke auch nicht. Mit Kurzarm drunter wird es dann sogar unangenehm an den Armen, weil der Schweiß da kondensiert und es dann kühl und klamm wird. Mit nem dünnen Langarmshirt drunter ist es dann etwas besser, weil der Schweiß nicht direkt auf der Haut ist, bzw. die Jacke.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Januar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> So wirklich atmungsaktiv finde ich die MT500 Jacke auch nicht. Mit Kurzarm drunter wird es dann sogar unangenehm an den Armen, weil der Schweiß da kondensiert und es dann kühl und klamm wird. Mit nem dünnen Langarmshirt drunter ist es dann etwas besser, weil der Schweiß nicht direkt auf der Haut ist, bzw. die Jacke.


Gefühlt hat die kein Stück geatmet, ohne offene Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen für mich unfahrbar.
 Bevor jemand fragt :die Jacke war neu, nicht nachbehandelt oder sonst was.
Macht meine Proshell deutlich besser, in allen Bereichen, obwohl 3 Jahre alt. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss dass ich generell eher auf der warmen Seite bin.
 Bis fünf Grad reicht mir in der Regel ne kurze Hose ?


----------



## CrossX (27. Januar 2020)

Falls einer den Dvo Topas 216x57mm von den RCZ Newsletter von heute ergattert hat und nicht braucht, bitte Pn an mich. War mal wieder zu spät


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Januar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Falls einer den Dvo Topas 216x57mm von den RCZ Newsletter von heute ergattert hat und nicht braucht, bitte Pn an mich. War mal wieder zu spät


Der kam in letzter Zeit schonmal im Newsletter nach der ursprünglichen Aktion, aber der war auch schon immer ausverkauft, als ich draufgeklickt hab. Scheinen wohl immer nur einer oder zwei zu sein. ?

Den 216x57 kann man ja zu 216x63 umbauen, oder?


----------



## CrossX (27. Januar 2020)

Weiß nicht, bei mir würde 216x57mm out of the Box ins Enduro 29 passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Januar 2020)

Die MT500 ist doch die Regenjacke oder? Und auch recht massig, sodass sie als Notfalljacke im Rucksack nicht wirklich taugt. Also eigentlich nur ideal, um schon bei Regen damit loszufahren. Daher hatte ich mich fuer die Pro SL Primaloft entschieden, was im nachhinein allerdings auch ein Fehler war.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (28. Januar 2020)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Die MT500 ist doch die Regenjacke oder? Und auch recht massig, sodass sie als Notfalljacke im Rucksack nicht wirklich taugt. Also eigentlich nur ideal, um schon bei Regen damit loszufahren. Daher hatte ich mich fuer die Pro SL Primaloft entschieden, was im nachhinein allerdings auch ein Fehler war.


Wenn du vom Straßensport redest, könntest du dich richtig entschieden haben. Solltest du jedoch mit Stollen im Wald den Berg hochfahren wollen, wirst du mit einer sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit den Hitzetot sterben ?


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Januar 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Wenn du vom Straßensport redest, könntest du dich richtig entschieden haben. Solltest du jedoch mit Stollen im Wald den Berg hochfahren wollen, wirst du mit einer sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit den Hitzetot sterben ?


Geht eigentlich, die MT500 ist recht gut belüftet bzw. kann gut belüftet werden, atmungsaktiv ist sie allerdings nicht (Plastikjacke eben).

Man darf halt nicht zu weit aufmachen, sonst wird man durch die Belüftungsöffnungen nass


----------



## Schibbl (28. Januar 2020)

Beisikl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei völkner gibts den Proxxon Drehmomentschlüssel mit dem Code "*48STUNDEN*" für 39,44 Euro inkl. Versand.
> 
> Proxxon Drehmomentschlüssel MicroClick MC 30 6-30 Nm 23349 1/4"
> ...


Danke für deine Bemühungen Schnäppchen auch mal außerhalb der Bike-Webshops und anderes als Bike-Komponenten zu posten. Werkzeuge werden viel zu stiefmütterlich bei Schnäppchenjägern behandelt. z. B. suche ich seit Ewigkeiten nach einer günstigen Alternative zu Wera Joker Schlüsseln, nur fehlt mir hier der Überblick über die Shops wie ich diesen beim Bike habe.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (28. Januar 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich, die MT500 ist recht gut belüftet bzw. kann gut belüftet werden, atmungsaktiv ist sie allerdings nicht (Plastikjacke eben).
> 
> Man darf halt nicht zu weit aufmachen, sonst wird man durch die Belüftungsöffnungen nass


Geht aber gerade nicht um die MT500


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Januar 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Geht aber gerade nicht um die MT500


Hast Recht, mein Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Danke für deine Bemühungen Schnäppchen auch mal außerhalb der Bike-Webshops und anderes als Bike-Komponenten zu posten. Werkzeuge werden viel zu stiefmütterlich bei Schnäppchenjägern behandelt. z. B. suche ich seit Ewigkeiten nach einer günstigen Alternative zu Wera Joker Schlüsseln, nur fehlt mir hier der Überblick über die Shops wie ich diesen beim Bike habe.


 wobei jetzt 5 € günstiger  nicht das mega Schnäppchen ist?


----------



## criscross (28. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Gefühlt hat die kein Stück geatmet, ohne offene Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen für mich unfahrbar.
> Bevor jemand fragt :die Jacke war neu, nicht nachbehandelt oder sonst was.
> Macht meine Proshell deutlich besser, in allen Bereichen, obwohl 3 Jahre alt. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss dass ich generell eher auf der warmen Seite bin.
> Bis fünf Grad reicht mir in der Regel ne kurze Hose ?


was wäre denn deine Empfehlung für ne Regenjacke die innen halbwegs trocken bleibt ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2020)

criscross schrieb:


> was wäre denn deine Empfehlung für ne Regenjacke die innen halbwegs trocken bleibt ?


Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, für mich passt eine Pro Shell Jacke (mit Unterarmreissverschluss Pflicht)
besser, habe eine von Marmot und eine von Salomon.
 Bleiben bei mir  wie du sagst "halbwegs" trocken innen bei Dauerbelastung wie pendeln oder Uphill. kein Vergleich zu Endura Jacke, die war echt eine Frechheit meiner Meinung nach.
Wermutstropfen ist natürlich das Packmaß bei ProShell.
War bei Endura aber auch nicht anders.
Generell ist es schwer bei Klamotten eine Empfehlung auszusprechen, was beim Einen funktioniert geht beim Anderen gar nicht . Siehe die Endura Jacke, da gibt's hier ja unterschiedliche Erfahrungen.


----------



## criscross (28. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, für mich passt eine Pro Shell Jacke (mit Unterarmreissverschluss Pflicht)
> besser, habe eine von Marmot und eine von Salomon.
> Bleiben bei mir  wie du sagst "halbwegs" trocken innen bei Dauerbelastung wie pendeln oder Uphill. kein Vergleich zu Endura Jacke, die war echt eine Frechheit meiner Meinung nach.
> Wermutstropfen ist natürlich das Packmaß bei ProShell.
> ...


hast du evt. noch nen Link von den Jacken ?  Danke


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2020)

Kann ich nicht mit dienen,sorry. Modelle werden nicht mehr hergestellt bzw weiß ich den Modellnamen gar nicht.
Ich hätte jetzt im Outdoorbereich bei Wanderjacken mit Gore Tex Pro Shell gesucht


----------



## oldwoodkai (28. Januar 2020)

ich hab die MT 500 seit fast 2 Jahren im Einsatz und empfinde sie schon als sehr atmungsaktiv.
Und zur Not hat sie im Gegensatz zu meinem Dirtlej Reisverschlüsse unter den Armen mit 2 Zippern pro Reißverschluss.
So kann ich die Reißverschlüsse dann, falls es mir doch mal zu warm wird von beiden Seiten etwas öffnen ohne gleich die riesen Löcher auf zu haben in die es reinzieht oder regnet.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2020)

Wie gesagt, was dem Einen passt muss nicht für den Anderen gelten.
 Wenn sie dir taugt, ist ja alles okay


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (28. Januar 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Der Proxxon ist sehr ungenau. Da würde ich eher lieber meiner Hand vertrauen als diesem Ding.


Weia ... da fühlen sich ja einige auf den Schlips getreten, dass das Ding einfach nicht genau ist...



ufp schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir auch lieber mit der Hand machen


Eben. Immer locker durch die Hose atmen. 

Die Angry Kommentierer scheinen den Proxxon ja sonstwo quer stecken zu haben ... naja sollen mehr biken gehen, frische Luft tut gut und bekommt den Kopf frei.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Januar 2020)

Man sollte beachten, dass 6-30Nm kein sinnvoller Bereich fürs Fahrrad ist. Die geringen Drehmomente am Cockpit kann man damit schon nicht mehr Abdecken und für die hohen Drehmomente an der Kurbel, der Kassette oder dem Tretlager reicht er auch nicht. Lieber noch eine Nummer kleiner Wählen und dazu noch einen billigen 1/2" Drehmo ab 10 oder 20 Nm für den Antrieb.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (28. Januar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> dazu noch einen billigen 1/2" Drehmo ab 10 oder 20 Nm für den Antrieb


Hat einer nen Tip? So einen suche ich gerade noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (28. Januar 2020)

Ich habe einen Hazet 20 - 120 Nm. Kann ich sehr empfehlen, günstig ist er aber nicht. Aber gelegentlich für knapp über 100 zu haben, das ist er locker wert. Benutze ich aber auch zusätzlich fürs Auto. Dann lohnt es sich erst recht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> noch einen billigen





KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Hat einer nen Tip? So einen suche ich gerade noch.





ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Hazet ...Kann ich sehr empfehlen, günstig ist er aber nicht....für knapp über 100 zu haben...


??


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (28. Januar 2020)

...einen *billigen*. Oder wenigstens ein Schnäppchen. Muss/soll kein Porsche sein. Trotzdem danke für dein Bemühen. 


ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Hazet 20 - 120 Nm. Kann ich sehr empfehlen, günstig ist er aber nicht. Aber gelegentlich für knapp über 100 zu haben, das ist er locker wert. Benutze ich aber auch zusätzlich fürs Auto. Dann lohnt es sich erst recht.


----------



## RC7 (28. Januar 2020)

Hat hier zufälligerweise schon mal jemand bestellt: http://www.boomers-haustierwelt24.de/Fahrradjacken/c_9_15/
Die haben relativ gute Rad-Klamottenangebote - ich würde aber mal auf einen Fake-Anbieter tippen (kein Impressum etc.)


----------



## write-only (28. Januar 2020)

RC7 schrieb:


> Fake-Anbieter


Der schlechtesten Sorte. Die Seite passt ja nicht mal zur URL.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2020)

Fahrradjacke bei boomers haustierwelt


----------



## write-only (28. Januar 2020)

Nee THE_E_SHOP


----------



## ma1208 (28. Januar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> ...einen *billigen*. Oder wenigstens ein Schnäppchen. Muss/soll kein Porsche sein. Trotzdem danke für dein Bemühen.



Muss jeder selbst wissen. Aber ich verstehe oft nicht, wie die Leute hier Tausende für Fahrrad-Teile und Zubehör ausgeben, die sie oft ein. zwei Jahre nutzen. Dann aber kein ordentliches Werkzeug anschaffen wollen, das ein Biker-Leben lang bestens funktioniert. Und knapp über 100 Euro sind für einen solchen Drehmoment-Schlüssel wirklich nicht viel Geld. Alle, die was taugen, sind für gewöhnlich nicht günstiger. Aber wie gesagt, jeder was er mag.


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Fahrradjacke bei boomers haustierwelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2020)




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (28. Januar 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Muss jeder selbst wissen. Aber ich verstehe oft nicht, wie die Leute hier Tausende für Fahrrad-Teile und Zubehör ausgeben, die sie oft ein. zwei Jahre nutzen. Dann aber kein ordentliches Werkzeug anschaffen wollen, das ein Biker-Leben lang bestens funktioniert. Und knapp über 100 Euro sind für einen solchen Drehmoment-Schlüssel wirklich nicht viel Geld. Alle, die was taugen, sind für gewöhnlich nicht günstiger. Aber wie gesagt, jeder was er mag.


Ganz einfache Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung:
Ich bin jetzt 40 Jahre alt. Vermutlich werde ich den Mtb Sport noch so 20 Jahre betreiben. In der Zeit fahre ich vielleicht durchschnittlich 1000km pro Jahr und kaufe mir noch 1-3 neue Räder. So eine Kassette hält vielleicht 5000km. Also montiere ich in meinem Leben vielleicht noch 3-5 neue Kassetten und 1-2 Kurbeln. Nur dafür werde ich den Schlüssel benutzen. Also für 4-7 mal benutzen sollte ein billiger Schlüssel reichen. Extrem genau muss er auch nicht sein. Die gesparten 60 Euro investiere ich lieber in 6 Kisten Bier. Das verkürzt zudem meine Lebenserwartung und verschiebt die Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung zusätzlich. Verstanden?

Edit: ich hätte auch gerne eine voll ausgestattete Werkstatt mit Parktool, Wera, Pedro‘s und Hazet Werkzeug. Geiles Männerspielzeug. Vernünftig wäre es aber leider nicht.


----------



## toastet (28. Januar 2020)

Wer für ne Kassette unbedingt nen DMS brauch, hat wohl andere Sorgen, egal ob günstiger oder teurer Schlüssel.


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Januar 2020)

Meinen 20Nm'er brauche ich eigentlich viel eher fuer diverse Lagerbolzen, welche vor sich hin knarzend mal wieder geschmiert werden wollten. Für Kassetten wars mir eher immer zu viel Mühe das Teil vorzukramen


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Januar 2020)

Ich habe den großen Proxxon fürs Auto. Der ist nicht gut. Wenig benutzt und schon ist der Verstellbereich im Eimer. Genau 40Nm lassen sich nicht mehr einstellen.

Ich würde auch Hazet empfehlen. Den 10-60 habe ich. Das tolle ist, das er zu beiden Seiten auslöst. Innenlager und Pedale gehen also auf beiden Seiten mit Drehmoment.


----------



## ma1208 (28. Januar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung:
> Ich bin jetzt 40 Jahre alt. Vermutlich werde ich den Mtb Sport noch so 20 Jahre betreiben. In der Zeit fahre ich vielleicht durchschnittlich 1000km pro Jahr und kaufe mir noch 1-3 neue Räder. So eine Kassette hält vielleicht 5000km. Also montiere ich in meinem Leben vielleicht noch 3-5 neue Kassetten und 1-2 Kurbeln. Nur dafür werde ich den Schlüssel benutzen. Also für 4-7 mal benutzen sollte ein billiger Schlüssel reichen. Extrem genau muss er auch nicht sein. Die gesparten 60 Euro investiere ich lieber in 6 Kisten Bier. Das verkürzt zudem meine Lebenserwartung und verschiebt die Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung zusätzlich. Verstanden?



Na zum Bierflasche öffnen lohnt sich der Hazet nicht, das gebe ich zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (28. Januar 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Wer für ne Kassette unbedingt nen DMS brauch, hat wohl andere Sorgen, egal ob günstiger oder teurer Schlüssel.


Wer es nötig hat, sich im Schutze der Anonymität des Internets in Foren über andere grundlos lustig zu machen und sich so zu profilieren, DER hat ganz offensichtlich Defizite aus seinem realen Leben zu kompensieren. Ich geb es gerne zu: ich bin kein Profimechaniker und traue mir nicht zu, das Drehmoment relativ genau zu erfühlen. Ich will aber auch nicht wegen so einer Kleinigkeit in eine Werkstatt müssen. Und da im Zweifel meine Unversehrtheit oder die meines Bikes davon abhängen (ok, es geht nur um die Kassette), bin ich nicht zu stolz, um für sowas einen DMS zu verwenden. Aber gut, wenn es deinem Menschenbild entspricht, dass jemand Sorgen haben muss, weil er sich an Installationshinweise des Herstellers, praktisch aller Schraubertutorials, Foren, Bücher etc. hält... nun gut. Ich hör lieber auf die als auf so ein dahergelaufenes, anonymenes Toastbrot, das mich doof von der Seite anmacht. Da breche ich mir keinen Zacken aus der Krone. Aufgrund der Länge meines Posts könnte man jetzt schließen, dass deine Äußerung mich aufregt. Eigentlich bist du mir aber ziemlich egal. Was mich aber eigentlich und grundsätzlich aufregt ist, dass so Typen im Internet immer denken, alles mögliche auf Kosten anderer schreiben zu können. Ich kann das ab, andere lassen sich evtl durch so dumme Kommentare beeinflussen. Im echten Leben würdest du mir sowas doch (hoffentlich) auch nicht ungefragt ins Gesicht sagen. An ein Forum einer bike community, wo man sich gegenseitig hilft, habe ich einfach eine andere Erwartungshaltung als an den Kommentarbereich bei Focus Online oder so. Da passt ein solcher Tonfall ganz gut hin. Achso: alles natürlich nur ironisch gemeint ?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Januar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Länge meines Posts könnte man jetzt schließen, dass deine Äußerung mich aufregt.


exakt


KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Eigentlich bist du mir aber ziemlich egal.


Ja, nee, is klar. 
Brauchst ein Tempo?


----------



## pAn1c (28. Januar 2020)

Zum Drehmomentschlüssel, wenn, dann Stahlwille.
Die Spiralfeder von Hazet, Gedore, Rahsol, Würth ... Drehmos driften auf kurz über lang aus der Genauigkeit.
Der Stahlwille mit Biegestabfeder haben das Problem nicht.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Januar 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Zum Drehmomentschlüssel, wenn, dann Stahlwille.
> Die Spiralfeder von Hazet, Gedore, Rahsol, Würth ... Drehmos driften auf kurz über lang aus der Genauigkeit.
> Der Stahlwille mit Biegestabfeder haben das Problem nicht.


Ich bin ja auch mit meinem Gedore, Hazet und einem Proxxon zufrieden, aber müsste man nicht auch die Schrauben und Verschraubungen korrekt vorbereiten (was auch immer das heißt!? Mit oder ohne Fett oder Loctite usw..) Das hat vermutlich mehr Einfluss auf die Schraubverbindung, als eine Ungenauigkeit des Dremos.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (28. Januar 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> exakt
> 
> Ja, nee, is klar.
> Brauchst ein Tempo?


Noch so einer.   Lass mal lieber wieder über Schnäppchen oder billige Drehmomentschlüssel reden. Du bist mir nämlich wirklich egal.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (28. Januar 2020)

Wann gipsn wieder Aldi-Montageständer? Die sind vong Unterhaltungswert unterhaltungswertsamer als das Sandkuchengetrete hier gerade.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Januar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Du bist mir nämlich wirklich egal.


Dann danke ich erst recht für deine Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## pAn1c (28. Januar 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch mit meinem Gedore, Hazet und einem Proxxon zufrieden, aber müsste man nicht auch die Schrauben und Verschraubungen korrekt vorbereiten (was auch immer das heißt!? Mit oder ohne Fett oder Loctite usw..) Das hat vermutlich mehr Einfluss auf die Schraubverbindung, als eine Ungenauigkeit des Dremos.



Wenn die Schraube abreißt, bringt das loctite auch nichts mehr


----------



## _arGh_ (28. Januar 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch mit meinem Gedore, Hazet und einem Proxxon zufrieden, aber müsste man nicht auch die Schrauben und Verschraubungen korrekt vorbereiten (was auch immer das heißt!? Mit oder ohne Fett oder Loctite usw..) Das hat vermutlich mehr Einfluss auf die Schraubverbindung, als eine Ungenauigkeit des Dremos.


also bitte, solche nebensächlichkeiten gleicht man doch als ambitionierter troll einfach per taschentuch aus…


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Januar 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Wenn die Schraube abreißt, bringt das loctite auch nichts mehr


Oder es hat zu viel gebracht. Pro Tip: Immer hochfest benutzen und dann mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen. Da lockert sich auch ganz bestimmt nie und nimmer etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (29. Januar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung:
> Ich bin jetzt 40 Jahre alt. Vermutlich werde ich den Mtb Sport noch so 20 Jahre betreiben. In der Zeit fahre ich vielleicht durchschnittlich 1000km pro Jahr und kaufe mir noch 1-3 neue Räder. So eine Kassette hält vielleicht 5000km. Also montiere ich in meinem Leben vielleicht noch 3-5 neue Kassetten und 1-2 Kurbeln. Nur dafür werde ich den Schlüssel benutzen. Also für 4-7 mal benutzen sollte ein billiger Schlüssel reichen. Extrem genau muss er auch nicht sein. Die gesparten 60 Euro investiere ich lieber in 6 Kisten Bier. Das verkürzt zudem meine Lebenserwartung und verschiebt die Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung zusätzlich. Verstanden?
> 
> Edit: ich hätte auch gerne eine voll ausgestattete Werkstatt mit Parktool, Wera, Pedro‘s und Hazet Werkzeug. Geiles Männerspielzeug. Vernünftig wäre es aber leider nicht.



Tja so unterschiedlich ist es wie überall im Leben.
Ich komme wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf deine Fahrleistung, wechsle aber (im Bekannten und Verwandtenbereich) mehrmals im Jahr irgendwelche Kassetten oder Kurbel. Bei den neuen KB (zb RaceFace) benötigt man ebenfalls 40/60nm und die werden je nach Ausfahrt/Gelände auch gerne mal tagesgerecht gewechselt. Da ist der Einsatz pro Jahr in einem guten zweistelligen Bereich. Ohne passendes/gutes Werkzeug macht es dann einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. Januar 2020)

https://www.rosebikes.de/images/a4RrD1O9FLTcxIYCSbefKu5OehZMSkSdo97YY9p3gpI/resize:fit:1800:1200:1/gravity:no/background:FFFFFF/bG9jYWw6Ly8vcHJvZHVjdC8xOTY5MDc0XzEucG5n.jpeg
		

wäre ein günstiges Angebot. 
Das Vorgänger Modell hatte ich mal. https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-2-24-nm-drehmomentschlussel-688275
Haltbarkeit war etwas über 10 Jahre. Danach stimmte was mit dem Auslöser nicht mehr, obwohl der Drehmo immer entspannt wurde.


----------



## kordesh (29. Januar 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> https://www.rosebikes.de/images/a4RrD1O9FLTcxIYCSbefKu5OehZMSkSdo97YY9p3gpI/resize:fit:1800:1200:1/gravity:no/background:FFFFFF/bG9jYWw6Ly8vcHJvZHVjdC8xOTY5MDc0XzEucG5n.jpeg
> 
> 
> wäre ein günstiges Angebot.
> ...



Den habe ich auch seit knapp 5 (?) Jahren. Letztes Jahr habe ich mal mit einem anderen Dremo verglichen. 

Vorbau/Lenker mit dem Rose mit 4NM angezogen, zweiten Dremo genommen (keine Ahnung was das war, kam aber aus der Kiste von Schwiegervattern in spe mit hochwertigem, teuren Werkzeug), auf 4NM eingestellt. Löst aus. Zweiten Dremo etwas höher gedreht auf Pi x Daumen 5 NM gestellt. Schraube dreht etwas nach und Dremo löst aus. 

Scheint also ausreichend genau zu sein, um zumindest die richtige Richtung zu treffen.  Ich entspanne den Dremo auch jedes mal nach der Nutzung...


----------



## michael66 (29. Januar 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> https://www.rosebikes.de/images/a4RrD1O9FLTcxIYCSbefKu5OehZMSkSdo97YY9p3gpI/resize:fit:1800:1200:1/gravity:no/background:FFFFFF/bG9jYWw6Ly8vcHJvZHVjdC8xOTY5MDc0XzEucG5n.jpeg
> 
> 
> wäre ein günstiges Angebot.
> ...


Benutze ich auch seit längerem und kann den auch empfehlen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. Januar 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch seit knapp 5 (?) Jahren. Letztes Jahr habe ich mal mit einem anderen Dremo verglichen.
> 
> Vorbau/Lenker mit dem Rose mit 4NM angezogen, zweiten Dremo genommen (keine Ahnung was das war, kam aber aus der Kiste von Schwiegervattern in spe mit hochwertigem, teuren Werkzeug), auf 4NM eingestellt. Löst aus. Zweiten Dremo etwas höher gedreht auf Pi x Daumen 5 NM gestellt. Schraube dreht etwas nach und Dremo löst aus.
> 
> Scheint also ausreichend genau zu sein, um zumindest die richtige Richtung zu treffen.  Ich entspanne den Dremo auch jedes mal nach der Nutzung...


Wichtig ist, ihn auf der 2 Nm Einstellung zu lagern. So kam er aus dem Karton und ist auch in der Anleitung beschrieben.   Macht bei mir auch seit 4 Jahren einen guten Job. Bei meinem steht halt Mighty drauf, dürfte aber exakt der Gleiche sein.


----------



## HabeDEhre (29. Januar 2020)

Ab 5:50 Min grad passend zum Thema  ?
"Once its starts making violent klicking noises, you know its tight enough..."


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. Januar 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, ihn auf der 2 Nm Einstellung zu lagern. So kam er aus dem Karton und ist auch in der Anleitung beschrieben.  Macht bei mir auch seit 4 Jahren einen guten Job. Bei meinem steht halt Mighty drauf, dürfte aber exakt der Gleiche sein.


Gibt es für die 2 Nm einen konkreten technischen Grund, außer dass es in der Anleitung steht? 
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher, ob das damals dort bei meinem Drehmo konkret für diesen Wert in der englischsprachigen Anleitung drin gestanden hat.
Das Ende vom Drehmo kam, als ich nach längerer Zeit die Sattelklemme nicht frei Schnauze angezogen hab, sondern unbedingt 3 Nm nach Vorschrift angezogen haben wollte. Es machte "knack" und dann war die Titanschraube ab. 


Fast 3 € günstiger gibt es den baugleichen Drehmo übrigens auch hier: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=273890;menu=1000,185,191;pgc[3407]=3418;sort=price_asc


----------



## fone (29. Januar 2020)

Is gut jetzt.


----------



## bobbycar (29. Januar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Is gut jetzt.


Starker Song von Such a Surge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. Januar 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt es für die 2 Nm einen konkreten technischen Grund, außer dass es in der Anleitung steht?
> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher, ob das damals dort bei meinem Drehmo konkret für diesen Wert in der englischsprachigen Anleitung drin gestanden hat.
> Das Ende vom Drehmo kam, als ich nach längerer Zeit die Sattelklemme nicht frei Schnauze angezogen hab, sondern unbedingt 3 Nm nach Vorschrift angezogen haben wollte. Es machte "knack" und dann war die Titanschraube ab.
> 
> ...


Weiß ich nicht ob es dafür einen Grund gibt, müsste schauen ob ich die Anleitung noch irgendwo habe. 






ab 3:20 wird es erwähnt, aber nicht warum.


----------



## bs99 (29. Januar 2020)

Das Material der Feder kriecht, dh. verliert an Spannung über die Jahre. Darum entspannen.

BTW heißt der Song von Such a surge "Jetzt ist gut"


----------



## luftschaukel (29. Januar 2020)

__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Kann ich damit eine RC2DH Lyrik aufwerten?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (29. Januar 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Lochzahl stimmt, auf jeden Fall ;-)


----------



## Nd-60 (29. Januar 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht ob es dafür einen Grund gibt, müsste schauen ob ich die Anleitung noch irgendwo habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bs99 schrieb:


> Das Material der Feder kriecht, dh. verliert an Spannung über die Jahre. Darum entspannen.
> 
> BTW heißt der Song von Such a surge "Jetzt ist gut"


Aus dem selben Grund, soll man auch seine Skibindung in Zeiten der Nichtnutzung entspannen.


----------



## xlacherx (29. Januar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gute Frage - auf jeden Fall leichter. Die X1 hätte ich auch direkt gekauft...



Was soll ne Kurbel besser können als die andere? Eigentlich nichts... effektiv gehts bei Kurbeln doch meist nur ums Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (29. Januar 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Was soll ne Kurbel besser können als die andere? Eigentlich nichts...


Denkste


----------



## Nd-60 (29. Januar 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Was soll ne Kurbel besser können als die andere? Eigentlich nichts... effektiv gehts bei Kurbeln doch meist nur ums Gewicht


Q Faktor und Steifigkeit (im Verhältnis zum Gewicht)


----------



## xlacherx (29. Januar 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Q Faktor und Steifigkeit (im Verhältnis zum Gewicht)


Es wurde oben ja über den vergleich X1 - X01 geschreiben. 
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass grad der Q-Faktor bei allen Sram MTB Kurbeln mit gleichem Innenlager Standard gleich sind. 
Und in Sachen Steifigkeit kann ich nicht behaupten, dass ich ein unterschied zwischen Sram x1, Gx X01 und XX1 (alles Dub Kurbeln) gespürt hätte.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass grad der Q-Faktor bei allen Sram MTB Kurbeln mit gleichem Innenlager Standard gleich sind.


und ich sage, ohne extra nachzugucken, dass du da falsch liegst.


----------



## Nd-60 (29. Januar 2020)

beide scheinen 168 standardmäßig zu haben.
 Dann bleibt noch eins. Die x1 ist aus gepresste  Alu und innen konkav, da bleibt der Dreck hängen und es sieht einfach nur billig aus. Ich bin kein Fan von dieser Art. kurbeln. Und wahrscheinlich ist sie messbar weniger Verwindungssteif.


----------



## Flo7 (29. Januar 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> beide scheinen 168 standardmäßig zu haben.
> Dann bleibt noch eins. Die x1 ist aus gepresste  Alu und innen konkav, da bleibt der Dreck hängen und es sieht einfach nur billig aus. Ich bin kein Fan von dieser Art. kurbeln. Und wahrscheinlich ist sie messbar weniger Verwindungssteif.



Es geht aber um die X1 carbon Kurbel


----------



## davez (29. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Es geht aber um die X1 carbon Kurbel


Mein Händler meinte die seien baugleich - X1 und X01; die X1 gäbe es nur an Kompletträdern und würde nicht separat verkauft.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. Januar 2020)

Dann höre nicht blind auf deinen Händler, sonder schau dir beide einfach mal an. ?


----------



## xlacherx (30. Januar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Mein Händler meinte die seien baugleich - X1 und X01; die X1 gäbe es nur an Kompletträdern und würde nicht separat verkauft.


Falsch. Die x1 ist baugleich mit der truvativ descendent. Sieht man auch am Gewicht.


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2020)

Meine Erfahrung mit Händlern hat gezeigt, dass die manchmal einen Haufen Mist erzählen. Ob bewusst oder unbewusst weiß ich nicht, ich diskutiere dann auch nicht sondern denk mir nur meinen Teil, den Bildungsauftrag muss jemand anderes übernehmen.

Es gibt aber auch sehr nette und extrem kompetente Fahrradverkäufer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makko1083 (30. Januar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch sehr nette und extrem kompetente Fahrradverkäufer.



Hier sprechen wir aber über eine Quote im Promille-Bereich.


----------



## TitusLE (30. Januar 2020)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Hier sprechen wir aber über eine Quote im Promille-Bereich.


Nicht von deinen Erfahrungen auf andere schließen!


----------



## makko1083 (30. Januar 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Nicht von deinen Erfahrungen auf andere schließen!


Unterstellung.


----------



## bobbycar (30. Januar 2020)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Hier sprechen wir aber über eine Quote im Promille-Bereich.


Reicht doch. Einen z*weistelligen *_Promille_bereich zu erreichen, wäre ja fatal.


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Januar 2020)

Is gut jetzt ^^?

Mit Schnäppchen hat das auch nix zu tun.


----------



## bobbycar (31. Januar 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Is gut jetzt ^^?
> 
> Mit Schnäppchen hat das auch nix zu tun.


Du bist im falschen thread.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2020)

Sehe ich das richtig dass eine MT5-Bremszange soviel kostet wie die ganze Bremse inkl. Hebel und Leitung?


----------



## prolink (31. Januar 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig dass eine MT5-Bremszange soviel kostet wie die ganze Bremse inkl. Hebel und Leitung?



ja bei extrakauf schon. oder im gebrauchtmarkt schauen. da gibts mal öfters sättel


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig dass eine MT5-Bremszange soviel kostet wie die ganze Bremse inkl. Hebel und Leitung?


Ja ist so... Also am besten gleich komplett eine aufs Lager legen wenn sie Mal wieder unter 70eur kosten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (31. Januar 2020)

On-One könnte doch heute was zum Brexit machen...also ich bin gespannt


----------



## HabeDEhre (2. Februar 2020)

dzmitryt schrieb:


> Öhlins RXF36 Air Evo Fork 29" 160 mm FG3616 1512 um 490,70€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist die vielleicht auch von der Rückrufaktion betroffen?








						Öhlins veröffentlicht Rückruf für RXF 34 und RXF 36-Federgabeln - MTB-News.de
					

Der schwedische Suspension-Hersteller Öhlins hat einen Rückruf für alle RXF 34 und RXF 36 Luft-Federgabeln veröffentlicht. Hier gibt's Infos zum Rückruf!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. Februar 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ist die vielleicht auch von der Rückrufaktion betroffen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hast du mal drauf geklickt oder willst du hier einfach mal schreiben, weil dir vielleicht langweilig ist?
Das ist der Verkäufer:


----------



## HabeDEhre (2. Februar 2020)

Entschuldige bitte, stimmt, soweit hab ich nicht gelesen dass die direkt von Öhlins kommen.... und langweilig ist mir auch ja


----------



## null-2wo (3. Februar 2020)

> Diese Gabel wurde als Displayprodukt verwendet und wir daher günstiger angeboten. Sie ist original verpackt und hat keinerlei Kratzer oder Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## bs99 (3. Februar 2020)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> WSV bei bike discount
> 
> Vaude Winterhose, habe die seit 2 Jahren und die Hosen sind immer noch Top, Qualität, Verarbeitung alles bestens, waren auch Testsieger
> 
> ...


Kannst Du was zur Beinlänge sagen?
Mit 194cm/94cm SL waren mir die Ärmel und Beine von Vaude früher immer zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (3. Februar 2020)

Mit voller Funktionalität, siehe Beschreibung.


----------



## der-gute (3. Februar 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> Kannst Du was zur Beinlänge sagen?
> Mit 194cm/94cm SL waren mir die Ärmel und Beine von Vaude früher immer zu kurz.


Das wäre auch meine Frage...


----------



## null-2wo (3. Februar 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Mit voller Funktionalität, siehe Beschreibung.


hab auch nix anderes behauptet   das bedeutet aber, sie sollte das update bereits haben, wenn sie direkt von öhlins kommt.

und es ist nur eine einzige verfügbar.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. Februar 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> Kannst Du was zur Beinlänge sagen?
> Mit 194cm/94cm SL waren mir die Ärmel und Beine von Vaude früher immer zu kurz.



ich, 180cm/86cm habe bei der Vaude Hose  mehrere Zentimeter Beinüberlänge, ich hoffe es hilft, ansonsten bestellen anprobieren und wenn es nicht passen sollte dann retounieren. Würde gegebenfalls den jeweiligen Shop darüber hinaus informieren.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Februar 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> und es ist nur eine einzige verfügbar.


Moin, wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## bs99 (3. Februar 2020)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> ich, 180cm/86cm habe bei der Vaude Hose  mehrere Zentimeter Beinüberlänge, ich hoffe es hilft, ansonsten bestellen anprobieren und wenn es nicht passen sollte dann retounieren. Würde gegebenfalls den jeweiligen Shop darüber hinaus informieren.


Danke!
Welche Größe trägst Du?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. Februar 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Welche Größe trägst Du?



in der Größe 50/M


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Februar 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Tune Sale bei Bike24
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich fein,
aber sowas geht doch gar nicht:





						Tune Kong Hinterradnabe - 6-Loch - 12x142mm
					

Tune Kong Hinterradnabe - 6-Loch - 12x142mm




					www.bike24.de
				




Ab 199 € - und wenn man dann auf die Auswahl klickt, gibt es keine Option, bei der nicht 50 € Aufpreis zu zahlen wären. Ähnlich bei anderen Artikeln.


----------



## famagoer (4. Februar 2020)

Stimmt, hab mich auch erst wahnsinnig gefreut - aber anfangen kann man mit der Aktion dann doch nix...



edit: Wer eine Mag150 braucht - für den Edel-Gravler -, bekommt die von mir neuwertig für 210 Euro. Billiger geht vermutlich nimmer.


----------



## Simon Katsch (4. Februar 2020)

Sorry dann war das wohl mal wieder n Lockangebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (4. Februar 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Tune Sale bei Bike24


Ein Schnellspanner um 50 Prozent "reduziert" für 74 Euro!!
Wie sagte der Ulmer Oberbürgermeister einmal so treffend: _"Sind die no ganz sauber...?"_
War zwar in einem anderen Zusammenhang und die explodierenden Grundstückspreise betreffend, bringt aber auf den Punkt, was viele so denken.


----------



## Emerald287 (4. Februar 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> Kannst Du was zur Beinlänge sagen?
> Mit 194cm/94cm SL waren mir die Ärmel und Beine von Vaude früher immer zu kurz.


Zufälligerweise habe ich die heute in XXL anprobiert. Ich bin 2,03m mit 96cm Schrittlänge. Dabei lag die Hose gerade noch so auf dem Fußrücken auf. Sie bleibt auch da, wenn ich in die Hocke gehe bzw. auf dem Bock pedaliere. Ich hab aber auch 110kg und muss trotzdem die Weitenverstellung bis zum engsten Punkt ziehen. D.h., dass könnte Dir schnell zu groß werden, falls Du nicht auch noch ein bisschen was auf den Rippen hast. Ich würde einfach empfehlen mehrere Größe zu bestellen oder beim Megastore anzuprobieren.

Die rote Virt gibts bei Bike-Discount übrigens nochmal für nen 10er günstiger. Und auf Bergfreunde hab ich eben die letzte XXL gekauft , falls die tatsächlich noch vorrätig war/ist. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Februar 2020)

Überschuhe drüber und das gap ist egal.


----------



## Emerald287 (4. Februar 2020)

Ich warte mal ab, ob meine Winterschuhe hoch genug gehen. Und ja, mit Überschuhen dürfte das theoretisch gehen, allerdings ist die Virt am Fußgelenk auch aufgrund des Reißverschlusses etwas weiter geschnitten, so dass hier potentielle Druckstellen entstehen könnten, je nachdem wie eng die Überschuhe sitzen. Aber ich versuche mal daran zu denken zu berichten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Februar 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Sorry dann war das wohl mal wieder n Lockangebot?


Nix Sorry! Reduziert ist ja schon einiges!
Mein Posting war auch nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, ich fand nur die Darstellungsweise von Bike12+12 (die ansonsten eigentlich mein Lieblingsshop sind) bei ein paar Artikeln irgendwie daneben.
Vielleicht gab's ja ursprünglich noch ne Variante, die dem "ab"-Angebotspreis entsprach und dann ausgegangen ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Ich warte mal ab, ob meine Winterschuhe hoch genug gehen. Und ja, mit Überschuhen dürfte das theoretisch gehen, allerdings ist die Virt am Fußgelenk auch aufgrund des Reißverschlusses etwas weiter geschnitten, so dass hier potentielle Druckstellen entstehen könnten, je nachdem wie eng die Überschuhe sitzen. Aber ich versuche mal daran zu denken zu berichten.


Genau, das hat mich von der Hose abgehalten, zu weit am Unterschenkel und der obere Teil reicht bei mir auch nicht so weit übers Knie, das dieses dieses zuverlässig vorn Wind beim pedalieren geschützt hätte.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Februar 2020)

Deshalb hat man Protektoren drunter ?


----------



## Simon Katsch (4. Februar 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nix Sorry! Reduziert ist ja schon einiges!
> Mein Posting war auch nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, ich fand nur die Darstellungsweise von Bike12+12 (die ansonsten eigentlich mein Lieblingsshop sind) bei ein paar Artikeln irgendwie daneben.
> Vielleicht gab's ja ursprünglich noch ne Variante, die dem "ab"-Angebotspreis entsprach und dann ausgegangen ist.


Nehm das sicher auch nicht persönlich ?
Und auch klar dass Tune zu den edleren Marken gehören aber ich find denen ihr Stuff echt chiq


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Deshalb hat man Protektoren drunter ?


War als Hose gedacht um zur Arbeit zu fahren... Da fahre 8ch üblicherweise ohne Protektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (4. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> War als Hose gedacht um zur Arbeit zu fahren... Da fahre 8ch üblicherweise ohne Protektoren.


Da hätte ich die qimsa II genommen.

ich habe im übrigen beide, letztes Jahr im Februar bei HS gekauft. 
88 für die qimsa und 96 für die virt.


----------



## bs99 (4. Februar 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Zufälligerweise habe ich die heute in XXL anprobiert. Ich bin 2,03m mit 96cm Schrittlänge. Dabei lag die Hose gerade noch so auf dem Fußrücken auf. Sie bleibt auch da, wenn ich in die Hocke gehe bzw. auf dem Bock pedaliere. Ich hab aber auch 110kg und muss trotzdem die Weitenverstellung bis zum engsten Punkt ziehen. D.h., dass könnte Dir schnell zu groß werden, falls Du nicht auch noch ein bisschen was auf den Rippen hast. Ich würde einfach empfehlen mehrere Größe zu bestellen oder beim Megastore anzuprobieren.
> 
> Die rote Virt gibts bei Bike-Discount übrigens nochmal für nen 10er günstiger. Und auf Bergfreunde hab ich eben die letzte XXL gekauft , falls die tatsächlich noch vorrätig war/ist. Wir werden sehen.


Super, danke!


----------



## HabeDEhre (4. Februar 2020)

markusscharfer schrieb:


> BC Loamer 29 und 27,5 um 251,09€ inkl. gratis Versand
> OneUp Comp Pedale um 40,33€
> Endura MTR Baggy Shorts um 30,24€
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/angebote/mtb-news-award/


Ist der BC Loamer Laufradsatz ein gutes Angebot? Kenn mich mit Laufrädern null aus und such noch was passendes fürs Winterhardtail...  
Hab auch keine Centerlockscheiben, sondern nur 6-Loch rumliegen. Adapter geht ja auch problemlos oder?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Februar 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ist der BC Loamer Laufradsatz ein gutes Angebot?


Wenn ich's bräuchte, würde ich mir gleich alle drei Sachen holen.  Der Loamer is halt, was die heutigen Preise angeht, eher untere Mittelklasse. Außerdem nur bis 100 Kilo freigegeben.



			
				bc schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem bc original Loamer Laufradsatz + XD Freilauf bist Du voll flexibel: Ausgeliefert wird er zwar mit montiertem Shimano Freilauf, aber es liegt auch ein SRAM XD Freilauf bei






HabeDEhre schrieb:


> ...
> Hab auch keine Centerlockscheiben, sondern nur 6-Loch rumliegen. Adapter geht ja auch problemlos oder?











						Shimano Bremsscheibenadapter SM-RTAD05 6-Loch auf Center Lock
					

Bremsscheibenadapter SM-RTAD05 von Shimano – 6-Loch Rotor auf CL-Nabe Mit dem Shimano Bremsscheibenadapter SM-RTAD05 kannst Du 6-Loch Bremsscheiben an Center-Lock-Naben montieren. Das funktioniert bei allen Shimano 6-Loch Rotoren außer bei SM-RT86 un




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (4. Februar 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ist der BC Loamer Laufradsatz ein gutes Angebot? Kenn mich mit Laufrädern null aus und such noch was passendes fürs Winterhardtail...
> Hab auch keine Centerlockscheiben, sondern nur 6-Loch rumliegen. Adapter geht ja auch problemlos oder?


Die Werden meines Wissens nach von Newmen im Auftrag für bc gefertigt. Genauere Infos hab ich jetzt aber auch nicht. Ich denke, die werden in dem Fall für den Preis schon recht gut sein.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Februar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> von Newmen im Auftrag für bc gefertigt





			
				bc schrieb:
			
		

> *Hinweis:* Der Loamer ist _nicht_ mit den Shimano Micro Spline Naben von NEWMEN kompatibel. Eine Umrüstung auf Micro Spline ist zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nicht möglich.
> 
> 
> > Spricht dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (4. Februar 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ist der BC Loamer Laufradsatz ein gutes Angebot? Kenn mich mit Laufrädern null aus und such noch was passendes fürs Winterhardtail...
> Hab auch keine Centerlockscheiben, sondern nur 6-Loch rumliegen. Adapter geht ja auch problemlos oder?











						bc Loamer im Test: Gutes muss nicht teuer sein - MTB-News.de
					

bc Loamer im Test: bike-components bringt mit dem Loamer einen eigenen, günstigen Laufradsatz auf den Markt. Kann er auf dem Trail überzeugen?




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Fur den Preis wirst du nichts finden was viel besser ist...


----------



## sun909 (4. Februar 2020)

Könnten Gen1-naben sein, die sind doch auch nicht mit Microspline kompatibel?

Grüße


----------



## Flo7 (4. Februar 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Könnten Gen1-naben sein, die sind doch auch nicht mit Microspline kompatibel?
> 
> Grüße



Genau, bei Gen1 kann kein Microspline verbaut werden weil der Freilauf ein kleineres Lager verbaut hätte...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Februar 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Könnten Gen1-naben sein, die sind doch auch nicht mit Microspline kompatibel?
> 
> Grüße







__





						bc Loamer Laufradsatz im Test: Gutes muss nicht teuer sein
					

bc Loamer Laufradsatz im Test: Gutes muss nicht teuer sein  Mit dem bc Loamer bringt bike-components.de einen Laufradsatz unter dem Label des Online-Versandhändlers auf den Markt. Für knapp 400 € bekommt man den preislich attraktiven Laufradsatz, in dem Technologie aus dem Allgäu steckt. Was es...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## HabeDEhre (4. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Infos und Links. Wie gesagt, hab ich (noch) null Plan was Laufräder angeht und grade dabei mich einzulesen. Würde erstmal ne SX Eagle-Kassette verbauen und bei Bedarf von SRAM aufrüsten. Da brauch ich ja kein Microspline oder?


----------



## Aldar (4. Februar 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos und Links. Wie gesagt, hab ich (noch) null Plan was Laufräder angeht und grade dabei mich einzulesen. Würde erstmal ne SX Eagle-Kassette verbauen und bei Bedarf von SRAM aufrüsten. Da brauch ich ja kein Microspline oder?


Nein brauchst du nicht, microspline ist für Shimano 12x. Das gute ist du hast sowohl einen Shimano als auch einen XD Freilauf dabei


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (4. Februar 2020)

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass die mit den original Newmen Laufrädern identisch sind. Sonst wäre Newmen ja auch schön blöd.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Februar 2020)

Ich fasse zusammen:
Naben sind irgendwas zwischen Gen1 und Gen2, da kein Lagerspiel mehr einstellbar (Gen1) und kein Microspline (Gen2).
Weiterhin nur 20 Rastpunkte statt 36, gegen 65€ aufrüstbar.
Wenn ich mir überlege das selbst ein popeliger DT E/X/M 1900 um 300€ kostet ist das hier ein wirklich guter Preis, zumal das Gewicht auch top ist. Alternativ Gips noch Reste vom FastForward Outlaw AM, gleiches Gewicht, 2mm schmaler aber dafür echte DT 350er für günstig, aber die Marke kaufen nur Dackelschneider ?


----------



## Flo7 (4. Februar 2020)

Hier noch der Link zum FFwd: https://www.ffwdshop.com/FFWD-OUTLET
349€ für Alu 350er
499 Carbon mit 350er
599€ Carbon mit 240S
Gibts nur noch in 27,5"
Kommt inkl centerlock Adapter, Laufradtaschen, Ventilen und Band!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Februar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass die mit den original Newmen Laufrädern identisch sind. Sonst wäre Newmen ja auch schön blöd.


Argument anerkannt. Aber 2x verschieden produzieren dürfte teurer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (4. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hier noch der Link zum FFwd: https://www.ffwdshop.com/FFWD-OUTLET
> 349€ für Alu 350er
> 499 Carbon mit 350er
> 599€ Carbon mit 240S
> ...


Schleiche seit Monaten um die Carbon und finde keinen Grund da gleich leicht/schwer wie Alu, und nur für den Poserfaktor, neeee ?


----------



## Flo7 (4. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Schleiche seit Monaten um die Carbon und finde keinen Grund da gleich leicht/schwer wie Alu, und nur für den Poserfaktor, neeee ?




Ich hab mir die XC 240S 29"Variante bei Planet X gekauft. Verarbeitung sehr gut, allerdings passte irgendwas nicht denn die Felge hatte innen auch 26mm. Stand aber XC drauf und Aerolite waren auch keine verbaut sondern Rundspeichen! Gewicht um die 1650g, also auch recht schwer... Angegeben waren sie mit 1400g oder so.

Vlt war das eine "besondere" Variante für Planet X oder was auch immer. Ich hab dann eine Teillrückerstattung bekommen aber trotzdem den LRS gleich wieder verkauft.

Ich weiß ja nicht welche Variante du willst, aber um 800€ gibts immer wieder den XMC 30 bei RCZ.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die XC 240S 29"Variante bei Planet X gekauft. Verarbeitung sehr gut, allerdings passte irgendwas nicht denn die Felge hatte innen auch 26mm. Stand aber XC drauf und Aerolite waren auch keine verbaut sondern Rundspeichen! Gewicht um die 1650g, also auch recht schwer... Angegeben waren sie mit 1400g oder so.
> 
> Vlt war das eine "besondere" Variante für Planet X oder was auch immer. Ich hab dann eine Teillrückerstattung bekommen aber trotzdem den LRS gleich wieder verkauft.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht welche Variante du willst, aber um 800€ gibts immer wieder den XMC 30 bei RCZ.


Ich brauch eigentlich 27,5er Boost für 90-95kg Fahrer (brutto) ohne Bike für AM-Einsatz, da kratzen die alle hart an der Grenze, zumindest der Leichtbaukram ? Die 29er hatte ich damals auch gesehen bei PX, hatte aber zu lange überlegt. 28 Speichen SP is halt immer so ne Sache, der Entwickler des Loamer tritt ja gern breit warum niemand mehr als 28 Speichen braucht, was aber viele Laufrad-Götter hier im Forum anders sehen, auch ist bei diesen meist die Einstellung zu Straightpull eine andere... Wird zu sehr OT jetzt hier, der Loamer zu dem Kurs ist jedenfalls ein Schnäppchen, wenn nicht eines der besten Schnäppchen bei BC seit dem grandiosen Adventskalender (-> 2018!   )


----------



## Flo7 (5. Februar 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Hose ausfällt?








						Bike Shorts & Bibshorts online kaufen | bike-components
					

Kurze Fahrradhosen, Bibshorts & MTB Shorts bequem bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## fone (5. Februar 2020)

Baggy mit schmalem, passgenauem Schnitt.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Februar 2020)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Waren am Montag bei BC für ca. 105€ drin jetzt 120€ bei BC mein Post wurde gelöscht war Post 611....von daher jetzt günstig.





platt_ziege schrieb:


> wie gelöscht? von wem? wieso?





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Einfach mal aufmerksam den allerersten Post lesen und verstehen.
> Danke.


ja, und jetzt?


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Februar 2020)

Ja, mei im falschen thread gelabert und dann mimimi und weg damit und so, wie immer halt.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Februar 2020)

Hey! Du labersch im Schnäppchenlaberthread ohne Schnäppchen-Bezug, ich glaub es hackt! Hier wird nicht gelabert! Gemeldet! 111!!elf!111


----------



## Nd-60 (5. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hey! Du labersch im Schnäppchenlaberthread ohne Schnäppchen-Bezug, ich glaub es hackt! Hier wird nicht gelabert! Gemeldet! 111!!elf!111


du musst ihn auch hier zitieren. Sonst merkt er es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (5. Februar 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> du musst ihn auch hier zitieren. Sonst merkt er es nicht


Der  spürt eh nix


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Der  spürt eh nix


So ist es
 PS: gemeldet wegen Erklärung.


----------



## xlacherx (5. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Baggy mit schmalem, passgenauem Schnitt.


Was jetzt? Baggy oder passgenau? ?


----------



## Korner (5. Februar 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Was jetzt? Baggy oder passgenau? ?


Baggy geht nur unten rum auseinander, aber der Bund muss passen.
Oder wie sehen deine Hosen aus ??


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Februar 2020)

Korner schrieb:


> Baggy geht nur unten rum auseinander, aber der Bund muss passen.
> Oder wie sehen deine Hosen aus ??


Fahrt ihr nicht so auf dem Trail?


----------



## toastet (6. Februar 2020)

Hammertime!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (6. Februar 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Hammertime!


Can‘t touch this!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2020)

diese hosen sind ganz klar der grund für den dropper seatpost trend.


----------



## fone (6. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> So ist es
> PS: gemeldet wegen Erklärung.


Obacht! Wir sind hier nicht im KTWR!
(kurz auf den Einband gucken *): ja, sind wir nicht.

*wieso kann ich keinen Satz mehr in Sterne setzen, ohne die Textformatierung damit zu ändern  Skandal!



xlacherx schrieb:


> Was jetzt? Baggy oder passgenau? ?


Musst du den Hersteller fragen, steht so in der Beschreibung.


----------



## HabeDEhre (6. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Hose ausfällt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine kam grad an. Würd sagen die fallen "normal" aus. Im Schritt eher weit, Hosenbeine gerader Schnitt, nicht zu eng, nicht zu weit. Bequeme Hose
Jeans trag ich 32er Bundweite bestellt hab ich L, passt.


----------



## Steefan (6. Februar 2020)

Ein Paar Vaude Aqua-Back in blau für 63,02 bei Amazon:



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01LZMF3S2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


Edit: Jetzt wieder 103,80


----------



## bushDoctor (6. Februar 2020)

Okay, schade?, die Lyrik Ultimate von Bike24 kommt wohl in einer falschen Version an mit alter RCT3 statt RC2.1 Charger?-Dämpfungskartusche. Sie haben gleich ein Ticket aufgemacht und bieten Rückgabe oder 80€ Rabatt als Gutschein auf den nächsten Einkauf an.
Was sagen die Experten? ist die RCT3 weniger zu gebrauchen?
Wer hat noch gekauft? Behalten oder zurück??


----------



## hasardeur (6. Februar 2020)

Die Ultimate gibt es doch als RC2 und RCT3. Welche Variante besser taugt, ist wohl von den individuellen Vorlieben abhängig - einstellbare HSC oder Open-Trail-Climb.


----------



## Flo7 (6. Februar 2020)

Bei RCZ gabs diese Woche die RC2 Ultimate um 499€...


----------



## toastet (6. Februar 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Okay, schade?, die Lyrik Ultimate von Bike24 kommt wohl in einer falschen Version an mit alter RCT3 statt RC2.1 Charger?-Dämpfungskartusche. Sie haben gleich ein Ticket aufgemacht und bieten Rückgabe oder 80€ Rabatt als Gutschein auf den nächsten Einkauf an.
> Was sagen die Experten? ist die RCT3 weniger zu gebrauchen?
> Wer hat noch gekauft? Behalten oder zurück??



Der Schritt von Charger 1 auf Charger 2.0 ist deutlich, der Schritt 2.0 auf 2.1 ist eher nicht so entscheidend, insbesondere bei mehr als 80 kg absolut unnötig. Wer es unbedingt will kann aber ja das Upgrade kaufen. Die 200+ Euro stehen für das 2.1 halt in keinem Verhältnis, sofern man schon 2.0 hat.


----------



## hemorider (7. Februar 2020)

Kann mir einer sagen ob dieser Jahrgang taugt, oder die üblichen TL Probleme alter Varianten aufweist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (7. Februar 2020)

hemorider schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob dieser Jahrgang taugt, oder die üblichen TL Probleme alter Varianten aufweist?


Einsatzbereich "Downhill" bei einem 745 g 29" Reifen. Respekt. So billig wie er ist, würde ich auf die alte Version tippen. Steht aber nicht dabei.


----------



## hemorider (7. Februar 2020)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Einsatzbereich "Downhill" bei einem 745 g 29" Reifen. Respekt. So billig wie er ist, würde ich auf die alte Version tippen. Steht aber nicht dabei.


für´s XC passt er. Nur die fiesen TL SAchen der alten Modelle....


----------



## xlacherx (7. Februar 2020)

hemorider schrieb:


> für´s XC passt er. Nur die fiesen TL SAchen der alten Modelle....


Ach was. Ich bin alle Conti Reifen vor 2018 auch schon tubeless gefahren. Da ist aber eher die Paarung Reifen - Felge entscheidender. Den Reifen vor der Montage einfach von innen reinigen´.  Dann kann ich die Milch auch alles abdichten. .

Abgesehn davon ist es ne alte version, da wir mittlerweile beim Mountain King 3 angekommen sind.


----------



## RC7 (7. Februar 2020)

hemorider schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob dieser Jahrgang taugt, oder die üblichen TL Probleme alter Varianten aufweist?



Alles bestens damit, die Racesport Varianten waren schwer dicht zu bekommen, die Protection sind kein Problem. Ich fahre die Reifen selbst tubeless und bin sehr zufrieden. Ausserdem ist ja umstritten ob mk3 wirklich besser als mk2 ist.


----------



## Goldsprint (7. Februar 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Der Schritt von Charger 1 auf Charger 2.0 ist deutlich, der Schritt 2.0 auf 2.1 ist eher nicht so entscheidend, insbesondere bei mehr als 80 kg absolut unnötig. Wer es unbedingt will kann aber ja das Upgrade kaufen. Die 200+ Euro stehen für das 2.1 halt in keinem Verhältnis, sofern man schon 2.0 hat.



Meines Erachtens handelt es sich bei der Lyrik von bike24.de um die Charger 2.1. Die Decals sehen nach MJ2020 aus. Außerdem gibt es die Charger 2.1 sowohl als RC2 als auch als RCT3, oder?


----------



## ma1208 (7. Februar 2020)

Die Ultimate sind meines Wissens nach immer Charger 2.1. Das war ja aber auch nie die Frage. Sondern es wurde die RC2 angeboten, geliefert aber die RCT3. Beides Charger 2.1. 
Ich persönlich würde die RC2 bevorzugen, wegen der feiner einstellbaren HSC. Fahre aber derzeit die RCT3. Funktioniert auch, aber eben nur die die drei bereits angesprochenen Modi. Bei 80 Euro Erstattung ist der Preis aber sehr sehr gut und ich würde das fahren, wenn man nicht unbedingt die RC2 haben MUSS.


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Februar 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens handelt es sich bei der Lyrik von bike24.de um die Charger 2.1. Die Decals sehen nach MJ2020 aus. Außerdem gibt es die Charger 2.1 sowohl als RC2 als auch als RCT3, oder?


Es geht aber nicht um Dein Erachten anhand der Analyse der Fotos bei Bike24 sondern um die RCT3, die der Kollege einige Posts zuvor geliefert bekommen hat ?
Irgendwas scheint ja nicht ganz zu stimmen, sonst würden sie ihm ja zusätzlich zum Schnäppchenpreis nicht noch 80€ Guthaben schenken wollen würden...


----------



## Goldsprint (7. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um Dein Erachten anhand der Analyse der Fotos bei Bike24 sondern um die RCT3, die der Kollege einige Posts zuvor geliefert bekommen hat ?



Ich weiß, ich habe sie ja auch bestellt und vorliegen ? Nach dem Post hier von dem Kollegen war ich mir auch unsicher, ob die RCT3 auch die 2.1 Charger hat.



ma1208 schrieb:


> Die Ultimate sind meines Wissens nach immer Charger 2.1. Das war ja aber auch nie die Frage. Sondern es wurde die RC2 angeboten, geliefert aber die RCT3. Beides Charger 2.1.
> Ich persönlich würde die RC2 bevorzugen, wegen der feiner einstellbaren HSC. Fahre aber derzeit die RCT3. Funktioniert auch, aber eben nur die die drei bereits angesprochenen Modi. Bei 80 Euro Erstattung ist der Preis aber sehr sehr gut und ich würde das fahren, wenn man nicht unbedingt die RC2 haben MUSS.



Sehe ich auch so. Deshalb werde ich sie auch behalten.


----------



## davez (7. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Hose ausfällt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heute angekommen; tatsächlich passgenau und am Oberschenkel auch weiter geschnitten, als es auf dem Photo aussieht. Die Hose macht einen sehr guten Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (7. Februar 2020)

Die 80 Euro Guthaben würde ich auch auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Rockshox hat das leider versaubeutelt, dass halt nicht die Unterschiede herschen bei ner RC2 und den RCT3 wie das früher bei den RC2 und RC (oder gar R) Lyriks war, wo dann halt die RC mit deutlich billigerer Dämpfung ausgestattet war. Aber die RC2 bietet ja im neuen Kontext eher mehr als das vermeintliche Topmodel RCT3, die Dämpfung ist identisch, es besteht nur noch der Unterschied der Einstellbarkeit. Früher und im Menschendenken ist die höhere Zahl aber vermeintlich immer besser, was im Kontext halt Mumpitz ist. Das besser oder schlechter ist ja jetzt nur noch Kundenabhängig. Wer viel Einstellbarkeit möchte, muss ja zur RC2 greifen, wer es eher simpel will greift zur RCT3, besser ist dann nur das für den jeweiligen Nutzer passende Produkt. Hatte mir irgendwie auch eingebildet, dass man die 3 eh gestrichen hatte in der Bezeichnung im Marketing und eigentlich nur noch RC2 und RCT verkaufen wollte. Ggf. wurde das aber auch mit der neuen Einstufung in Ultimate, Select usw. verworfen. Ist in meinen Augen nur der gleiche Fehler wie damals als man in Race, XC, SL usw. unterteilte, wo auch kein normaler Endkunde durchblickte, was denn nun besser war.


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Februar 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Die 80 Euro Guthaben würde ich auch auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Rockshox hat das leider versaubeutelt, dass halt nicht die Unterschiede herschen bei ner RC2 und den RCT3 wie das früher bei den RC2 und RC (oder gar R) Lyriks war, wo dann halt die RC mit deutlich billigerer Dämpfung ausgestattet war. Aber die RC2 bietet ja im neuen Kontext eher mehr als das vermeintliche Topmodel RCT3, die Dämpfung ist identisch, es besteht nur noch der Unterschied der Einstellbarkeit. Früher und im Menschendenken ist die höhere Zahl aber vermeintlich immer besser, was im Kontext halt Mumpitz ist. Das besser oder schlechter ist ja jetzt nur noch Kundenabhängig. Wer viel Einstellbarkeit möchte, muss ja zur RC2 greifen, wer es eher simpel will greift zur RCT3, besser ist dann nur das für den jeweiligen Nutzer passende Produkt. Hatte mir irgendwie auch eingebildet, dass man die 3 eh gestrichen hatte in der Bezeichnung im Marketing und eigentlich nur noch RC2 und RCT verkaufen wollte. Ggf. wurde das aber auch mit der neuen Einstufung in Ultimate, Select usw. verworfen. Ist in meinen Augen nur der gleiche Fehler wie damals als man in Race, XC, SL usw. unterteilte, wo auch kein normaler Endkunde durchblickte, was denn nun besser war.



Es soll ja kein Kunde durchblicken, dass ist in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## makko1083 (7. Februar 2020)

Das Angebot wurde seitens Bike24 nun auch angepasst. 





__





						RockShox Lyrik Ultimate Charger 2.1 RCT3 Debon Air 27,5+/29 Zoll Federgabel - Sonderangebot - 180mm - 51mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Stealth - 15x110mm Boost - BoXXer Rot
					

RockShox Lyrik Ultimate Charger 2.1 RCT3 Debon Air 27,5+/29 Zoll Federgabel - Sonderangebot - 180mm - 51mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Stealth - 15x110mm Boost - BoXXer Rot




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Februar 2020)

Oh Mann, gerade als ich beim Loamer zuschlagen wollte, haben sie ihn gegen den blöden Druckreiniger ersetzt.


----------



## Emerald287 (7. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Genau, das hat mich von der Hose abgehalten, zu weit am Unterschenkel und der obere Teil reicht bei mir auch nicht so weit übers Knie, das dieses dieses zuverlässig vorn Wind beim pedalieren geschützt hätte.





bs99 schrieb:


> Kannst Du was zur Beinlänge sagen?
> Mit 194cm/94cm SL waren mir die Ärmel und Beine von Vaude früher immer zu kurz.


So, gestern erhalten und gleich getestet. Ich bin bei ca. 7 Grad losgefahren und bei so ca. 1 Grad nach Hause gekommen. An hatte ich einfach Kniestrümpfe, unter der Virt meine Endura Pro SL, die Sidi Breeze Rain mit Überschuhen (Rose Speed). Gefahren bin ich mein Centurion Crossfire, d.h. auch bei Dropbar sitzt die nicht zu eng am Bauch.
Entgegen der Anprobe bei bike-discount ist die Hose am Unterschenkel recht eng für mich geschnitten, aber ok. Der weite Fußbereich, den ich oben noch angesprochen habe, existiert nicht, die Hose sitzt am Fuß ähnlich einer Bibtight. Trotzdem schnürt sie natürlich nicht ein. Wärmetechnisch schlägt sie meine Bibtight. Definitiv wärmer, auch wenn die Knie nachher ein bisschen kühler als gewünscht waren. Aber es war niemals unangenehm. Bei meinen Haxen ist die Hose auch definitiv lang genug, ich kann sie bis auf die Knöchel runterziehen ohne, dass etwas spannt. Obenrum ist sie auch warm genug. Leider ist kein Gripper im Rücken vernäht, wie z.B. bei der MTR Baggy, so dass sie auf der Bibshort gerne mal nach unten rutscht. Für Leute, die viel hinter den Sattel abtauchen, *könnte *das nerven, mich als Tourenfahrer aber nicht. 
Ob man Knieschoner drunter bekommt, müsste man ausprobieren, bei mir würde es wohl eng werden. Die Weitenverstellung nutze ich bei der XXL komplett aus, d.h. ich ziehe die komplett zu.


----------



## Flo7 (7. Februar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Heute angekommen; tatsächlich passgenau und am Oberschenkel auch weiter geschnitten, als es auf dem Photo aussieht. Die Hose macht einen sehr guten Eindruck



Danke! Welche Größe bei welcher Größe/ Hosengröße hast du genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bushDoctor (8. Februar 2020)

Bin jetzt auch nicht abgeneigt sie


Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich habe sie ja auch bestellt und vorliegen ? Nach dem Post hier von dem Kollegen war ich mir auch unsicher, ob die RCT3 auch die 2.1 Charger hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sehe ich auch so. Deshalb werde ich sie auch behalten.



War mir nicht sicher, was das Teil genau kann bzw. hat, aber mir erscheint die Gabel in dieser Ausführung nun nach euren Ausführungen trotzdem passend. Da nehme ich doch gerne die 80€ obendrauf.


----------



## davez (8. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke! Welche Größe bei welcher Größe/ Hosengröße hast du genommen?


Die Größenempfehlung von der Website hat mir genau gestimmt:
Bundweite:
*S:* 79 - 84 cm
*M:* 84 - 89 cm
*L:* 89 - 94 cm
*XL:* 94 - 99 cm
*XXL:* 99 - 104 cm


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Februar 2020)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Vaude - Jacke  UVP 170,-  für  *89,95 €  = 47%*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe diese Jacke und bin mit Ihr sehr zufrieden ... hab allerdings 43€ bei Amazon im Abverkauf letztes Jahr bezahlt ..... 89€ ist aber glaube ich momentan bestpreis

hier gibt es sie in anderer Farbe und xl für 83€






						VAUDE Herren Brocon ZO Softshell Jacke, Icicle, XL: Amazon.de: Bekleidung
					

VAUDE Herren Brocon ZO Softshell Jacke, Icicle, XL: Amazon.de: Bekleidung



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Opetz666 (8. Februar 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Also ich habe diese Jacke und bin mit Ihr sehr zufrieden ... hab allerdings 43€ bei Amazon im Abverkauf letztes Jahr bezahlt ..... 89€ ist aber glaube ich momentan bestpreis
> 
> hier gibt es sie in anderer Farbe und xl für 83€
> 
> ...



hier noch günstiger in Schwarz








						Startseite | Online Shop Zweirad Stadler | Größtes Zweirad Center
					

Fahrrad Online Shop - Experte für Fahrrad ✓ Fahrradbekleidung ✓ Fahrradzubehör ✓ Kaufen Sie Ihr Fahrrad jetzt online - Scott, Dynamics, Bulls uvm.




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2020)

Wer Interesse an dem Newmen Carbonlenker von Bike Components zu 85€ hat: meiner Holden gefällt der nicht.

Gg die 85 zzgl Porto (oder Abholung Köln) gebe ich ihn ab, sonst geht er retour.

grüsse


----------



## aibeekey (11. Februar 2020)

Falls jemandem seine Endura Shorts in schwarz M nicht passen: bitte Info an mich, bevor sie zurück zu BC gehen. Ich nehme sie gerne 

Falls jemand noch eine von den Endura Shorts in schwarz Größe S sucht: ich hätte eine abzugeben. Bei BC gibt es nur noch khaki im Angebot. Geht sonst zurück, wenn niemand möchte. Bin doch nicht so lauchig wie gedacht


----------



## bobons (12. Februar 2020)

Kalle-F schrieb:


> *Santa Cruz-Tallboy (AL, D, Rust/Black) 2018 - 1.989€*
> 
> ...



Aber wo ist der Motor?


----------



## Schibbl (12. Februar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Bekleidung von Santini stark reduziert (meist um die 50%) auf www.veepee.de



Was ist das denn für ein Shop? Name einer Slipeinlage, fliegende Elefanten und erstmal mit Facebook anmelden. Putzig.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Februar 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Shop? Name einer Slipeinlage, fliegende Elefanten und erstmal mit Facebook anmelden. Putzig.


Kannst dich anscheinend auch ganz normal mit Email registrieren.
Der fliegende Elefant ist erstmal etwas merkwürdig, scheint aber alles da zu sein. Deutsches Impressum, deutsche AGB, Widerrufsbelehrung, deutsches Recht, etc.

Lustig finde ich diesen Passus:





Liest sich für mich, als dürfte man hier z.B. gar keine Schnäppchen von denen posten.


----------



## davez (12. Februar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Kannst dich anscheinend auch ganz normal mit Email registrieren.
> Der fliegende Elefant ist erstmal etwas merkwürdig, scheint aber alles da zu sein. Deutsches Impressum, deutsche AGB, Widerrufsbelehrung, deutsches Recht, etc.
> 
> Lustig finde ich diesen Passus:
> ...


Das ist eine der größten europäischen Shopping Plattformen. Die hießen früher vente privee und machen mehrere Milliarden Handelsumsatz. Ich kaufe dort seit Jahren. Einige Marken bieten krasse Discounts, bei anderen ist es uninteressant. Bei Santini finde ich die Rabatte interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (12. Februar 2020)

-


----------



## davez (13. Februar 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Shop? Name einer Slipeinlage, fliegende Elefanten und erstmal mit Facebook anmelden. Putzig.


Wie gesagt, ich nutze die seit Jahren. Lieferungen dauern halt zum Teil mehrere Wochen - also nix, wenn man es eilig hat. Rücksendungen sind auch kein Problem. Ich habe mir u.a. Winterjacken von Santini (Vorsicht italienische Größen) bestellt und günstiger habe ich sie noch nirgendwo sonst gefunden. Hier noch was zum Unternehmen
"Die vente-privee.com S.A. mit Sitz in Saint-Denis bei Paris ist ein 2001 gegründetes französisches Unternehmen, das im Internet eine Verkaufsplattform in Form einer geschlossenen Shopping-Community betreibt und damit seit 2009 auch auf dem deutschen Markt und in anderen Ländern in Europa tätig ist. Wikipedia

Gründung: 2001, Frankreich
Umsatz: 3,7 Milliarden EUR (2018)"


----------



## davez (13. Februar 2020)

__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile]
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Die schicken wahrscheinlich aus USA nach Europa, oder? Dann werden noch einmal Märchensteuer und Zoll fällig...


----------



## Jaerrit (13. Februar 2020)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Bei www.pnwcomponents.com gibt es am 13. und 14. Februar 20 % mit dem Code SINGLE20.
> 
> Da bekommt man beispielsweise die Bachelor Dropper Post mit 31,6mm/170 mm Hub für 200$ ohne Hebel. Übrigens eine sehr gute Stütze. Vor 2 Monaten habe ich noch 265,- € bezahlt.
> 
> Mindestens die Stützen werden übrigens von Amazon geliefert. Sind also schnell da.



Ich will nicht unken, aber das sind doch einfach gelabelte TransX, die man auch regelmäßig günstig als "Brand-X" bei Chainreaction, Wiggle und zuletzt auch bei Bike 24 bekommt, oder gibt es da irgendwelche besonderen Merkmale die eine Brand-X nicht hat?


----------



## BigJohn (13. Februar 2020)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Bei www.pnwcomponents.com gibt es am 13. und 14. Februar 20 % mit dem Code SINGLE20.
> 
> Da bekommt man beispielsweise die Bachelor Dropper Post mit 31,6mm/170 mm Hub für 200$ ohne Hebel. Übrigens eine sehr gute Stütze. Vor 2 Monaten habe ich noch 265,- € bezahlt.
> 
> Mindestens die Stützen werden übrigens von Amazon geliefert. Sind also schnell da.


Also kein internationaler Versand mit Zoll?


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich will nicht unken, aber das sind doch einfach gelabelte TransX, die man auch regelmäßig günstig als "Brand-X" bei Chainreaction, Wiggle und zuletzt auch bei Bike 24 bekommt, oder gibt es da irgendwelche besonderen Merkmale die eine Brand-X nicht hat?


Sieht nicht so aus, da auch eine 200er im Programm ist im Ggs. zu brand x


----------



## Jaerrit (13. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Sieht nicht so aus, da auch eine 200er im Programm ist im Ggs. zu brand x


Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, hast recht! Aber vom Aufbau her identisch, habe gerade das Video zur Wartung geschaut, Innenleben ist definitiv identisch... Ne RaceFace Aeffect ist übrigens auch nichts anderes, TransX scheint an ziemlich viele zu verkaufen, die dann da ihr Label draufmachen, seien es OEMs oder Retailer.


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, hast recht! Aber vom Aufbau her identisch, habe gerade das Video zur Wartung geschaut, Innenleben ist definitiv identisch... Ne RaceFace Aeffect ist übrigens auch nichts anderes, TransX scheint an ziemlich viele zu verkaufen, die dann da ihr Label draufmachen, seien es OEMs oder Retailer.


Bis auf die Muffe sind sie rel. identisch, das stimmt wohl.
(Hab eine u.a. eine  Trans x,1x Brand x und 1x Iridium (Canyon gelabelt), sehen alle ziemlich gleich aus)


----------



## JDEM (13. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Sieht nicht so aus, da auch eine 200er im Programm ist im Ggs. zu brand x



Von Brand X kommt demnächst ne 200mm Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (13. Februar 2020)

AMDude schrieb:


> *BC: OneUp Components 20 mm 35 Carbon Riser Lenker 99,95€ statt 129€*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat den jemand daheim liegen und will ihn loshaben? 35er Rise würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. Februar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also kein internationaler Versand mit Zoll?


Zoll ist gegebenenfalls im Preis enthalten. Ich habe damals beim Shop und nicht bei Amazon bestellt, weil es ein paar Euro günstiger war. Sieht man aber erst auf der Abrechnung bei Paypal, wieviel günstiger. Aus USA betrachtet ist der Umrechnungskurs wohl anders + Devisenaufschlag.
Das ist vom Prozedere auch etwas anders als bei uns, weil die in USA immer Nettopreise angeben zuzüglich Tax und Versand. Der Gutschein gilt nur für den Nettopreis.
Versand hat 4 Tage gebraucht.


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich will nicht unken, aber das sind doch einfach gelabelte TransX, die man auch regelmäßig günstig als "Brand-X" bei Chainreaction, Wiggle und zuletzt auch bei Bike 24 bekommt, oder gibt es da irgendwelche besonderen Merkmale die eine Brand-X nicht hat?


Meine Frau hat ne BrandX am Bike. Die PNW ist definitiv keine. Die ist Topqualität. War der Kauftipp im Test der ENDURO. Wurde auch bei Pinkbike gelobt. 
Die hat 0 Spiel und 3 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2020)

Die Kartusche mag die selbe sein, die kommt ja in sehr vielen Stützen zum Einsatz.


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Februar 2020)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat ne BrandX am Bike. Die PNW ist definitiv keine. Die ist Topqualität. War der Kauftipp im Test der ENDURO. Wurde auch bei Pinkbike gelobt.
> Die hat 0 Spiel und 3 Jahre Garantie.


Ich will die ja gar nicht schlecht reden, der Preis ist ja gut. Welche BrandX habt ihr? Ich hatte ne 150er XL, die war vom Aufbau, bis auf die Rosette identisch mit der 150er RaceFace Aeffect, sogar der Hebel (Shifter-Style) ist gleich, nur hat der von RF ein RF-Logo drauf. Ich hatte beide Stütze bereits auseinander und es sind definitiv die gleichen... Es gibt auch BrandX, bei welchen man nicht den Luftdruck regulieren kann, bei meiner 150er ging das. 
Aufbau der BrandX XL, RaceFace Aeffect und PNW gemäß Video 100% identisch. Die 100er und 120er BrandX können abweichen, die ohne Luftdruckanpassung sind definitiv „schlechtere“ Modelle... Welche PNW hast Du geholt, die Bachelor?


----------



## ilfer (14. Februar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Interessante Gabel bei RCZ: *BOS Dizzy* 32er XC/Trail-Gabel in 27,5 Zoll mit 120 oder 140 mm Federweg.
> Ehemals UVP knapp unter 1.000 €.
> 
> 120er für 152,62 € mit Code *RCZVOS2*
> ...


Kann mir mal BITTE jemand Gründe nennen, warum ich die nicht für die Bikes meiner Jungs bestellen soll?
Eigentlich haben die Fox32 und Reba RL drin, aber die BOS geht mir seit gestern nicht aus dem Kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Februar 2020)

Die 150er brandx mit Ventil wird nicht mehr hergestellt (hatte mal mit Wiggle deswegen Kontakt).


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die 150er brandx mit Ventil wird nicht mehr hergestellt (hatte mal mit Wiggle deswegen Kontakt).


Dann muss ich meine obige Aussage dahingehend revidieren, danke für die Info! Hat die BrandX XL mit 150 und 170 auch kein Ventil mehr? 150 gab es eine Zeit lang zweierlei, einmal in etwas günstiger mit normalem Hebel und etwas teurer als XL mit Shifter-Hebel


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Februar 2020)

Die XL In 170 hat noch ein Ventil.


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich will die ja gar nicht schlecht reden, der Preis ist ja gut. Welche BrandX habt ihr? Ich hatte ne 150er XL, die war vom Aufbau, bis auf die Rosette identisch mit der 150er RaceFace Aeffect, sogar der Hebel (Shifter-Style) ist gleich, nur hat der von RF ein RF-Logo drauf. Ich hatte beide Stütze bereits auseinander und es sind definitiv die gleichen... Es gibt auch BrandX, bei welchen man nicht den Luftdruck regulieren kann, bei meiner 150er ging das.
> Aufbau der BrandX XL, RaceFace Aeffect und PNW gemäß Video 100% identisch. Die 100er und 120er BrandX können abweichen, die ohne Luftdruckanpassung sind definitiv „schlechtere“ Modelle... Welche PNW hast Du geholt, die Bachelor?


Die Bachelor. Die hat zugegebenermaßen den gleichen Stützenkopf wie die BrandX, hat aber einen anderen Außenteil. Die Bachelor ist unten auf einigen Zentimetern abgedreht und hat außerdem eine andere Überwurfmutter. Möglicherweise eine geänderte Version für PNW. Ist aber reine Spekulation. Letztlich lassen die vielleicht auch nur in der gleichen Fabrik in Taiwan fertigen und nutzen als Stützenkopf das bewährte Schmiedeteil von BrandX.
Am Bike meiner Frau ist eine Syncros 2.5 Dropper Post. BrandX war erst mal nur die erste Vermutung. Ist vielleicht auch was anderes. Ich habe die Synchros nicht mit der BrandX verglichen. Jedenfalls ist sie deutlich schlechter als die PNW Bachelor, weil sie deutlich axiales Spiel hat. Die PNW ist absolut fest. Die Bachelor hat ein Ventil zur Luftdruckanpassung und ist damit in der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit einstellbar.


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. Februar 2020)

Weil wir gerade so schön am Labern sind. Falls mal Jemand einen Schnapper für eine Manitou Jack postet. Einfach ignorieren. Das ist nun wirklich eine qualitativ lausige Variostütze, auch wenn sie im Neuzustand eigentlich super funktioniert und auch kein Spiel hat. Leider hält die Kartusche nicht lange und ist nicht austauschbar. Ich habe schon zwei durch.


----------



## ma1208 (14. Februar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kann mir mal BITTE jemand Gründe nennen, warum ich die nicht für die Bikes meiner Jungs bestellen soll?
> Eigentlich haben die Fox32 und Reba RL drin, aber die BOS geht mir seit gestern nicht aus dem Kopf...



Weil die Lieferzeiten von RCZ ja immer sooo lange sind, dass deine Jungs schon groß sind und ne FOX 36 brauchen, bis die da sind. 
Ansonsten fällt mir auch kein Argument ein.


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Februar 2020)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> gleichen Fabrik in Taiwan


 —> TransX
Mit bisschen googeln kannst Dir den Katalog ansehen und ganz gut vergleichen wer alles Stützen auf deren Basis dort bauen lässt


----------



## ilfer (14. Februar 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Weil die Lieferzeiten von RCZ ja immer sooo lange sind, dass deine Jungs schon groß sind und ne FOX 36 brauchen, bis die da sind.
> Ansonsten fällt mir auch kein Argument ein.


Das war jetzt aber nicht sehr überzeugend


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Februar 2020)

Sind die Gabeln servicefreundlich?
Gibts Ersatzteile??‍♂️


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. Februar 2020)

Mir auch egal, ob die Bachelor von TranzX kommt, oder nicht. Kaufentscheidend war für mich 3 Jahre Garantie, weil die Variostützen bisher immer maximal 2 Jahre hielten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (14. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Sind die Gabeln servicefreundlich?
> Gibts Ersatzteile??‍♂️



Doppelnein


----------



## fone (14. Februar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kann mir mal BITTE jemand Gründe nennen, warum ich die nicht für die Bikes meiner Jungs bestellen soll?
> Eigentlich haben die Fox32 und Reba RL drin, aber die BOS geht mir seit gestern nicht aus dem Kopf...


Ist die Gabel denn besser als Fox32 und Reba? Oder wenigstens schöner?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (14. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ist die Gabel denn besser als Fox32 und Reba? Oder wenigstens schöner?


k.A. - ja -*JAAA*


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. Februar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kann mir mal BITTE jemand Gründe nennen, warum ich die nicht für die Bikes meiner Jungs bestellen soll?


Geht mir ähnlich, scheinbar gibt es aber keinen deutschen Vertrieb, also im Garantiefall keine Unterstützung? Oder überhaupt Ersatzteile?


----------



## pAn1c (14. Februar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kann mir mal BITTE jemand Gründe nennen, warum ich die nicht für die Bikes meiner Jungs bestellen soll?
> Eigentlich haben die Fox32 und Reba RL drin, aber die BOS geht mir seit gestern nicht aus dem Kopf...



Weil Support problematisch ist, und es Qualitätsschwankungen gibt?


----------



## md82 (14. Februar 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hope Pro4 Boost XD Hinterrad billiger als die Nabe alleine: https://www.bike24.de/p1218301.html



Falls jemand eins mal benötigt, ich habe einfach mal eins bestellt. Wird ja nicht schlecht.
Im schlimmsten Fall, bleibt es liegen. Ich habe aber auch noch ein Vorderrad mit Hope Nabe und somit einen kompletten LRS als Reserve.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (14. Februar 2020)

Kann ich das W35 Boost Laufrad von Hope auf 12*142 zu umbauen?


----------



## toastet (14. Februar 2020)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Kann ich das W35 Boost Laufrad von Hope auf 12*142 zu umbauen?



Bremsscheibenaufnahme kann man halt nicht zurückadaptieren, selbst wenn die 142er Adapter außen passen sollten. Boost ist halt nicht nur die Breite.


----------



## md82 (14. Februar 2020)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Kann ich das W35 Boost Laufrad von Hope auf 12*142 zu umbauen?


Umgekehrt nur möglich, also NonBoost zu Boost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Von Brand X kommt demnächst ne 200mm Stütze.


This is NOT a bike joke?


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Februar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> This is NOT a bike joke?


Geh mir nicht auf den Sack Mann  111!!elf!1

PS: Hope W35 ist nun fort, war eh zu schwer ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Geh mir nicht auf den Sack Mann  111!!elf!1


zickisackizickisackizickisacki heuheuheu!


----------



## goldencore (15. Februar 2020)

Der Selle Italia Sattel ist eher etwas für's Rennrad, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Der Selle Italia Sattel ist eher etwas für's Rennrad, oder?


nee, fürn arsch.

den sattel interessiert nicht an welchem rad er montiert wird.


----------



## goldencore (15. Februar 2020)

Ach was? Erzähl!

Frage ging eher darauf, ob das so ein knackhartes Brett ist? Mein Arsch ist nämlich eine Prinzessin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2020)

wenn die form nicht passt, kann die polsterung noch so toll sein.

warum sollte man auf einem rennrad einen weniger gepolsterten sattel fahren können?


----------



## prolink (15. Februar 2020)

weil man vor lauter Rückenschmerzen denn Sattel e nicht spürt


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Februar 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> weil man vor lauter Rückenschmerzen denn Sattel e nicht spürt


Liegt eher an der Fitness des Fahrers als am Rad, nur so vong Imfo her


----------



## xlacherx (15. Februar 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> warum sollte man auf einem rennrad einen weniger gepolsterten sattel fahren ?


Damit er besser in der Ritze gleitet, wenn man durch n Schlagloch fährt ?


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Februar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ach was? Erzähl!
> 
> Frage ging eher darauf, ob das so ein knackhartes Brett ist? Mein Arsch ist nämlich eine Prinzessin!


Grundsätzlich sind harte Sättel bequemer, auch wenn es blöd klingt! Je weicher, desdo mehr sinken die Sitzhöcker ein, und um so mehr Fläche ist Reibung ausgesetzt. Hatte Mal so einen reinen Carbonsattel auf dem RR war erstaunlich bequem!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. Februar 2020)

falantab schrieb:


> Selle Italia SLR Flow Rennradsattel | Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> Selle Italia SLR Flow Rennradsattel - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles
> ...



 danke den Suche ich schon lange zu seinem Kurs!



goldencore schrieb:


> Ach was? Erzähl!
> 
> Frage ging eher darauf, ob das so ein knackhartes Brett ist? *Mein Arsch ist nämlich eine Prinzessin!*




Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, könnte man das falsch verstehen


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Februar 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, könnte man das falsch verstehen


Passt aber durchaus zu den anderen „Rennradler sind homo“-Witzen auf die man nicht lange warten musste


----------



## goldencore (15. Februar 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> danke den Suche ich schon lange zu seinem Kurs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och, da steh ich drüber...

Klar, ist die Passform des Sattels das Entscheidende. Ich bekomme allerdings tatsächlich bei sehr harten Sätteln fiese Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Februar 2020)

Mit harten Sätteln komm ich am Enduro auch nicht klar, allerdings hab ich eh noch keinen Sattel gefunden, mit dem ich nach 3+ Stunden noch problemlos fahren kann (mehr fahren ist auch keine Option, hab laut Winterpokal diesen Winter schon 178h).

Laut Beschreibung hat der Sattel
*"Extra Polsterung:* Mehr Polsterung garantiert eine langanhaltende Sitzposition auf dem Fahrrad für lange Distanzen und versorgt den Fahrer mit Schutz vor Hautentzündungen", sollte also nicht bretthart sein.

Hier ist der Herstellerlink:




__





						Saddles - Page 1 - Selle Italia
					






					www.selleitalia.com
				





Momentan hab ich übrigens nen C2 Gel Flow am Rad, und nach 2 Jahren sieht der Selle Italia aus wie andere nach vielleicht 20. Der Bezug aus "Vollnarbenleder" verträgt absolut gar keinen Matsch, in jedem Winter ist der um 10 Jahre gealtert und an mehreren Stellen aufgerissen.
Ich hatte kurz vor Ablauf der 2jährigen Garantie auch mal an Selle Italia geschrieben über deren Kontaktformular, ob das unter die Garantie fällt, aber da kam keine Antwort. Den Rest der Matschsaison töte ich den jetzt noch, danach kommt ein anderer drauf.


----------



## xrated (15. Februar 2020)

Die "Raceworks" Kurbeln sind angekommen. Für nichtmal 30€ inkl BSA Lager machen die einen guten Eindruck. 630g nur die Kurbeln. SRAM Directmount Kettenblätter lassen sich montieren und die Welle hat durchgehend 24mm also braucht man keine GXP Lager mit 22/24 die sowieso nicht lange halten. Nur die Kettenblattschrauben die da dabei sind, sind nicht so der Hit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falantab (15. Februar 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> danke den Suche ich schon lange zu seinem Kurs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fahre den Sattel auf einem CC Bike Bike und bin zufrieden damit. Habe ihn jetzt nochmal fürs Arbeitsrad bestellt.


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. Februar 2020)

RennerR schrieb:


> aber keine gängigen Größen ... nur kleine und Gr. 46



Schnapper ist Schnapper egal welche Größen...haben ja nicht alle die gleiche Schuhgröße


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Februar 2020)

Größe  46 kostet 100Euro...


----------



## Saprobie (16. Februar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich übrigens nen C2 Gel Flow am Rad, und nach 2 Jahren sieht der Selle Italia aus wie andere nach vielleicht 20. Der Bezug aus "Vollnarbenleder" verträgt absolut gar keinen Matsch, in jedem Winter ist der um 10 Jahre gealtert und an mehreren Stellen aufgerissen.
> Ich hatte kurz vor Ablauf der 2jährigen Garantie auch mal an Selle Italia geschrieben über deren Kontaktformular, ob das unter die Garantie fällt, aber da kam keine Antwort. Den Rest der Matschsaison töte ich den jetzt noch, danach kommt ein anderer drauf.



Falls dir der Sattel ansonsten passt wäre neubeziehen auch eine Option:








						leichtzinn - LeichtZinn
					






					leichtzinn.de.tl
				




Hab jetzt 2 Sättel von ihm machen lassen und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2020)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Falls dir der Sattel ansonsten passt wäre neubeziehen auch eine Option:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In welcher Größenordnung bewegen sich die Preise?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Februar 2020)

guck mal in den bikemarkt.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Februar 2020)

Ich hab mir sogar schon mal Videos zum Neubeziehen von Sätteln angeschaut. 
Aber so gut passt der mir halt auch nicht (siehe oben). Eher so lala wie eigentlich fast jeder Sattel bisher.
Und für 30 Euro lohnt sich das Neubeziehen halt auch nur bedingt, wenn das gleiche Modell gerade 45€ kostet. Das ist dann eher was für die höherpreisigen Modelle, da lohnt sich das dann schon.


----------



## warumich (16. Februar 2020)

Das beziehen ist keine Kunst das kann jeder zu Hause selber


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Februar 2020)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich mal seinen Lieblingssattel neu beziehen lassen(Kunstleder, Farben zum Bike passend), durch die veränderte Oberflächenspannung war es nicht mehr derselbe Sattel, ein Fall für die Tonne eigentlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (17. Februar 2020)

Ärgerlich! Aber empfiehl ihm mal Spüli!


----------



## alles-fahrer (17. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich mal seinen Lieblingssattel neu beziehen lassen(Kunstleder, Farben zum Bike passend), durch die veränderte Oberflächenspannung war es nicht mehr derselbe Sattel, ein Fall für die Tonne eigentlich ?


Also das klingt für mich aber nach einem Fall von akuter Mimimitis. Alle Sättel die in unserem Sport üblicherweise genutzt werden sind doch ohnehin so flach und fest gepolstert,  dass es kaum einen nennenswerten Unterschied macht wie fest der Bezug das drüber gespannt ist. Breite, Form und Flex der Schale sind ausschlaggebend. Alles andere ist nach den ersten 50km normalerweise nur noch Nebensache. Sonst könnte ja niemand auf ungepolsterten Sätteln bequem fahren.
Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung nach über 40 gefahrenen Sätteln, mitunter selbst bei bezogen, oder auch ohne Bezug gefahren. Das entspricht auch den Aussagen der Leute mit denen ich darüber geredet hab.

Oder war der fragliche Sattel mehr so das Modell Mofa-Sofa?


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Februar 2020)

Natürlich ging es um einen gepolsterten Sattel.
Wenn du ne zweite Haut über dein Frühstücksbrettchen spannen willst, ist das natürlich irrelevant?
Zum Thema Mimimi: wenn ich nicht mehr sitzen kann,  ist die Tour beendet,  egal wieviel Restdampf noch in den Beinen ist...
Ok, kannst natürlich  noch 2 Stunden Wiegetritt fahren, als alles fahrer


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Februar 2020)

Bei Bikes kommt es mir vor, als würde sich immer alles um Enduros drehen, bei Diskussionen um Sättel dann dafür nur um solche für Marathon und XC-Fahrer in extra gestreckter Sitzposition, wo hart = supergut ist. ?


----------



## alles-fahrer (17. Februar 2020)

Hmm ... ich habe halt noch niemanden gesehen der mit einem dick gepolsterten Sattel (also über 1cm) längere Zeit fahren kann. Je dicker das Polster,  um so größer die Reibung. Ich bin aber gerne bereit meinen Horizont zu erweitern.


----------



## pAn1c (17. Februar 2020)

@sp00n82 
Hast du dir schon mal die  Scoop Sättel angeschaut?

Gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Formen.
Ich fahre den flachen, bei den gewölbten habe ich immer das Gefühl, das die Sitzkochen "gespreizt"werden.



			https://fabric.cc/de/scoop/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Februar 2020)

Also wenn ich n harten Sattel fahre, weitet sich schon was, aber Horizont heißt das nicht?


----------



## alles-fahrer (17. Februar 2020)

Mein Sitzaparat hat sich halt in den späten 90ern in der finalen Wachstumsphase an den Ur-Flite angepasst. Seitdem geht alles was dem ähnelt ohne Probleme. Hauptsache nicht zu viel Schaumstoff drauf.

[Edit]
Ich glaube ich fasele hier selbst für dem Laberfaden etwas arg OT. Sorry - halte mich hiermit wieder zurück.


----------



## aibeekey (17. Februar 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Formen.
> Ich fahre den flachen, bei den gewölbten habe ich immer das Gefühl, das die Sitzkochen "gespreizt"werden.



Das kenne ich zu gut, hatte ich bei allen Ergon Sätteln (SME3, SMC3, SMA3).
Im Augenblick den besten Kompromiss habe ich mit einem Terry, den ich eigentlich zu breit gekauft hab. Aber da hält sich dieses "aufspreizen" halbwegs in Grenzen...
Welche Sattelüberhöhung fährst du? Fabric empfiehlt den flat ja eher für sehr große Überhöhung bzw. Unterlenker?


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Februar 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> @sp00n82
> Hast du dir schon mal die  Scoop Sättel angeschaut?
> 
> Gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Formen.
> ...


Joa, stehen auf meiner Liste für irgendwann. Hab schon nen ganzen Sack Sättel zuhause, die alle irgendwann wieder runtergeflogen sind, weil sie am neuen Bike auf einmal nicht mehr gepasst haben, ich auf der Suche nach was neuem war, kaputt gegangen sind, etc bla.


----------



## fone (18. Februar 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Hmm ... ich habe halt noch niemanden gesehen der mit einem dick gepolsterten Sattel (also über 1cm) längere Zeit fahren kann. Je dicker das Polster,  um so größer die Reibung. Ich bin aber gerne bereit meinen Horizont zu erweitern.


Dick gepolstert ist natürlich relativ.
Ich hab den älteren SMR3 Pro auf 2 Räder montiert, weil es ihn so schön reduziert als Schnäppchen zu erstehen gab.
Eine Qual.
Der damals von Richie Schley beworbene SMA3 ist weicher, etwas mehr gepolstert und einfach deutlich bequemer, auch über längere Zeit.

Der SDG Big Boy hingegen war einfach zu viel gepolstert.


----------



## kordesh (18. Februar 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Hmm ... ich habe halt noch niemanden gesehen der mit einem dick gepolsterten Sattel (also über 1cm) längere Zeit fahren kann. Je dicker das Polster,  um so größer die Reibung. Ich bin aber gerne bereit meinen Horizont zu erweitern.



Mein bequemster Sattel auf dem Rennrad war bis jetzt ein unbezogener Chinacarbonsattel. Bretthart, schweinehässlich, aber mega bequem...


----------



## ilfer (18. Februar 2020)

dzmitryt schrieb:


> Öhlins RXF36 Air Evo Fork 29" 160 mm FG3616 1512 um 490,70€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Braucht jemand noch so eine Gabel? PM bitte ;-)


----------



## akri1337 (18. Februar 2020)

ich "brauch" eine öhlins dh 38.. 
auf so ein angebot werd ich wohl noch länger warten müssen


----------



## fone (18. Februar 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Mein bequemster Sattel auf dem Rennrad war bis jetzt ein unbezogener Chinacarbonsattel. Bretthart, schweinehässlich, aber mega bequem...


Genau den hab ich auch zuhause liegen seit 5 Jahren. 
Hab mich nie getraut den zu montieren, besitze aber auch nur Mountainbikes...


----------



## MarKurte (18. Februar 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Mein bequemster Sattel auf dem Rennrad war bis jetzt ein unbezogener Chinacarbonsattel. Bretthart, schweinehässlich, aber mega bequem...


El Penetratione


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (18. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Genau den hab ich auch zuhause liegen seit 5 Jahren.
> Hab mich nie getraut den zu montieren, besitze aber auch nur Mountainbikes...



Mich würde mal eine Auflistung aller Parts/Klamotten interessieren, die du neu und unbenutzt Zuhause hast. Aussagen wie die obige liest man irgendwie regelmäßig von dir


----------



## md82 (18. Februar 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eine Auflistung aller Parts/Klamotten interessieren, die du neu und unbenutzt Zuhause hast. Aussagen wie die obige liest man irgendwie regelmäßig von dir



Bei einem gut sortierten Fahrradfreak, ich meine Laden, äh Keller, liegen halt diverse Teile neu zu hauf rum.  Nicht dass ich da aus eigener Erfahrung spreche oder so ?


----------



## pAn1c (18. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Dick gepolstert ist natürlich relativ.
> Ich hab den älteren SMR3 Pro auf 2 Räder montiert, weil es ihn so schön reduziert als Schnäppchen zu erstehen gab.
> Eine Qual.
> Der damals von Richie Schley beworbene SMA3 ist weicher, etwas mehr gepolstert und einfach deutlich bequemer, auch über längere Zeit.
> ...



Den SMR3 fahre ich auch auf meinem Epic und den Prime.
Finde den Satte, wie auch den Fabric, genial.


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Februar 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> SQLabs 610 Ergolux für 39,48€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grade eine absage bekommen angeblich nicht mehr leferbart o wohl der lagerstand bei bestellung lieferbar war....


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Februar 2020)

Am Lagerbestand haben sie es aber bis jetzt nicht geändert ?


----------



## md82 (18. Februar 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Grade eine absage bekommen angeblich nicht mehr leferbart o wohl der lagerstand bei bestellung lieferbar war....


Bei mir das gleiche, kam gerade rein


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Februar 2020)

Mal schauen ob es sie morgen zu einem höheren preis gibt..


----------



## Duke_do (18. Februar 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Grade eine absage bekommen angeblich nicht mehr leferbart o wohl der lagerstand bei bestellung lieferbar war....



Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was ich bekomme. Paket ist auf dem weg zu mir, hatte gestern für 34.98€ bestellt, da stand was von 10 Stück verfügbar.

Wann habt ihr bestellt?


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Februar 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was ich bekomme. Paket ist auf dem weg zu mir, hatte gestern für 34.98€ bestellt, da stand was von 10 Stück verfügbar.
> 
> Wann habt ihr bestellt?


Am sonntag um 10. 30  den 14cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (18. Februar 2020)

Vorgestern hatte ich bestellt.   16cm Variante


----------



## Emerald287 (18. Februar 2020)

Passiert bei Bike24 auch mal öfter. Gerne auch die Info "lieferbar in 10-14 Tagen" und dann nach eigener Nachfrage nach 3-4 Wochen erfährt man, dass der Artikel doch nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## Duke_do (18. Februar 2020)

OK, ich habe den 13er bestellt


----------



## fone (18. Februar 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eine Auflistung aller Parts/Klamotten interessieren, die du neu und unbenutzt Zuhause hast. Aussagen wie die obige liest man irgendwie regelmäßig von dir


Ja leider... ich hab da ein kleines Konsumproblem.
Ich miste gerade aus. Wegen Umzug. (kein Bike mehr in die Wohnung  Mini-Keller. 

Meine Freundin rollt immer schön mit den Augen wenn ich meine Sachen durchgehe...
Sicher 5 nahezu unbenutzte oder komplett neue Sättel  in die Flohmarktkiste, mehrere Sättel in den Müll. 
Was ich an Ersatz-Bremsbelägen weggeworfen habe für Bremsen, die keiner mehr fährt, uralt Bremsen.
Handschuhe... ich sag 10 Paar, sie sagt 30.
Griffe... ohje, Pedale...  
Bunte Langarm-Trikots (wer zieht sowas an???) mit Etiketten.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Bunte Langarm-Trikots (wer zieht sowas an???) mit Etiketten.


Alle Troy Lee Fritzen. Die schaffens nicht aus'm Schlafanzug für 12-jährige.


----------



## fone (18. Februar 2020)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Alle Troy Lee Fritzen. Die schaffens nicht aus'm Schlafanzug für 12-jährige.


Können se beim "Weißen Raben" stöbern gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RC7 (18. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ja leider... ich hab da ein kleines Konsumproblem.
> Ich miste gerade aus. Wegen Umzug. (kein Bike mehr in die Wohnung  Mini-Keller.
> 
> Meine Freundin rollt immer schön mit den Augen wenn ich meine Sachen durchgehe...
> ...



Ich bringe Teile die ich nicht mehr brauche immer zu Bikes for Afrika, es gibt auch noch andere vergleichbare Initiativen (oder auch Selbsthilfe-Werkstätten u.ä.) die sich eigentlich über jedes Teil freuen... Halte ich in verschiedener Hinsicht für sinnvoller als es auf den Müll zu werfen.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2020)

RC7 schrieb:


> Ich bringe Teile die ich nicht mehr brauche immer zu Bikes for Afrika, es gibt auch noch andere vergleichbare Initiativen (oder auch Selbsthilfe-Werkstätten u.ä.) die sich eigentlich über jedes Teil freuen... Halte ich in verschiedener Hinsicht für sinnvoller als es auf den Müll zu werfen.



Gibt es da irgendeine Webpräsenz, auf der man sich nach lokalen Initiativen erkundigen kann?


----------



## fone (18. Februar 2020)

RC7 schrieb:


> Ich bringe Teile die ich nicht mehr brauche immer zu Bikes for Afrika, es gibt auch noch andere vergleichbare Initiativen (oder auch Selbsthilfe-Werkstätten u.ä.) die sich eigentlich über jedes Teil freuen... Halte ich in verschiedener Hinsicht für sinnvoller als es auf den Müll zu werfen.


Hmpf. 
Das wäre besser gewesen.
Edit: Boah, ärgere mich gerade ernsthaft. Wieso bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen? So dämlich. Zumindest Selbsthilfewerkstätten gibt es in München scheinbar einige.

Bei mir fällt immer was an. Werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten. Danke für den Hinweis!
Klamotten gehen ja auch ans Sozialkaufhaus...


----------



## RC7 (18. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß gerade nur in Stuttgart die Stellen: Einmal BfA an den Wagenhallen am Nordbahnhof. Sie schicken von dort mehrmals im Jahr Container mit Rädern und Teilen nach Afrika (dazu manchmal auch noch andere Sachen wie Roller, Rollstühle etc.). Wohin genau weiß ich gerade nicht, evtl. haben sie dort auch verschiedene Partnerinitiativen die sie beliefern. Auf jeden Fall scheint es, laut Leuten mit denen ich gesprochen habe und die schon in den Werkstätten vor Ort in Afrika waren so zu sein, dass die sich dort über alles freuen und die Teile notfalls auch einfach mit dem Hammer zurecht geklopft werden und viel improvisiert wird, Hauptsache man kann damit irgendwie fahren.
Sie verkaufen am Nordbahnhof, zu den Zeiten an denen man was vorbei bringen kann (Donnerstag 15.00 bis 18.30 Uhr und Samstag glaube ich von ca. 12 bis 15 Uhr), auch Räder und (wenn man die Leute kennt und sie gerade Zeit haben und man auch mit dem manchmal etwas getresstem Umgangston des Chefs dort zurecht kommt) auch Teile, um die Miete und den Transport zu finanzieren.
Siehe z.B.: http://kunstverein-wagenhalle.de/category/f/fahrraeder-fuer-afrika/ bzw. https://www.fahrraeder-fuer-afrika.de

Die andere Stelle in Stuttgart wo ich schon Teile gelassen habe ist die Fahrrad-Selbsthilfe-Werkstatt des ADFC am BUND-Umweltzentrum in Stuttgart.

Generell dürfte man mit Googel aber in den meisten Städten was in der Art finden. Ich habe z.B. mal über ebay-Kleinanzeigen ein Rad in einem kleinen Ort in der Nähe von Heilbronn gekauft und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass das auch über eine Initiative lief, die sich für die Integration von Flüchtlingen einsetzt und auch Fahrrad-Spenden entgegen nehmen, Räder reparieren, in einem kleinen Laden verkaufen usw. Evtl. kann man seine Sachen auch per Post wo hinschicken, da weiß ich gerade aber keine Adresse, da ich ohnehin immer persönlich an den Stellen vorbeigekommen bin.


Man kann die die Diskussion bezüglich Initiativen wie Bikes for Afrika auch noch etwas verkomplizieren, indem man hinterfragt, ob es sinnvoll ist von hier quasi unseren "Müll" nach Afrika zu schicken, anstatt sich dafür einzusetzen, dass dort eine wirtschaftliche Entwicklung stattfindet (bzw. die dadurch möglicherweise sogar hemmt). Zumindest grob scheint es aber so zu sein, dass die Regionen wo die Räder hinkommen auch wirtschaftlich davon profitieren, in den Werkstätten Leute angestellt werden, die Leute mobiler werden, d.h. teilweise so erstmal überhaupt zur Schule kommen, Handwerker ihrer Tätigkeit nachgehen können usw.
Ich würde mich mal in aller Kürze so positionieren: Die direkte Hilfe für die entsprechenden Länder und Regionen (die nicht zuletzt auch wegen der Politik aus den kapitalistischen Zentren - Kolonialzeit, Unterstützung von Diktaturen und diversen bewaffneten Gruppen für den billigen Zugang zu Rohstoffen dieser Länder, Waffenlieferungen, militärische Interventionen auch in der heutigen Zeit zur Durchsetzung der Interessen "unserer Konzerne", "Entwicklungshilfe" die vor Ort genau das Gegenteil einer Hilfe ist etc.) ist durchaus angebracht, wenn sie halbwegs überlegt ist. Eine grundsätzliche Lösung oder gar das einzig richtige ist das sicher nicht. Die Unterstützung die diese Regionen aus Ländern wie der Sowjetunion, der DDR oder Kuba erfahren haben und aktuell (zumindest ein Stück weit, da durchaus auch kritische Aspekte dabei sind) aus China bekommen, damit sie sich eigenständig entwickeln können, die wirtschaftliche Basis, Infrastruktur etc. für ein menschenwürdiges Leben dort geschaffen wird, ist langfristig sicher zentraler.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Februar 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Am sonntag um 10. 30  den 14cm



Meine Sattel ist heute, wie bestellt, angekommen. 2x 16cm


----------



## Aldar (18. Februar 2020)

RC7 schrieb:


> Zumindest grob scheint es aber so zu sein, dass die Regionen wo die Räder hinkommen auch wirtschaftlich davon profitieren


Worldbicyble Relief verfolgt ja die gleiche Idee und es scheint aus ihrer Sicht zumindest gut belegt zu sein das es hilft. 
Ich sehe es auch so , Fahrräder sind kein Sondermüll bloß weil wir sie nicht mehr nutzen und es hilft dort die Mobilität zu erhöhen ( und sei es nur für den Weg zur Schule). Irgendeine alteingessene Industrie oder Handel macht man damit auch nicht Kaputt ganz im Gegenteil, fahrradreparatur in dem Bereich ist niederschwellig erlernbar und bietet vielleicht den einen oder anderen beschäftigung


----------



## iscaryot (18. Februar 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was ich bekomme. Paket ist auf dem weg zu mir, hatte gestern für 34.98€ bestellt, da stand was von 10 Stück verfügbar.
> 
> Wann habt ihr bestellt?



Gestern abend 13 cm bestellt. War auch der einzige zur auswahl. 
Heute morgen gans Versandbestätigung.


----------



## isartrails (18. Februar 2020)

RC7 schrieb:


> oder auch Selbsthilfe-Werkstätten u.ä.


Der Verursacher des Problems bräuchte zunächst eine Selbsthilfe-Gruppe...


----------



## McFisch (19. Februar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kann mir mal BITTE jemand Gründe nennen, warum ich die nicht für die Bikes meiner Jungs bestellen soll?
> Eigentlich haben die Fox32 und Reba RL drin, aber die BOS geht mir seit gestern nicht aus dem Kopf...


Bin ich zu blöd oder funktioniert der rcz code für die BOS Dizzy 140 mm Gabel nicht mehr?!


----------



## ilfer (19. Februar 2020)

McFisch schrieb:


> Bin ich zu blöd oder funktioniert der rcz code für die BOS Dizzy 140 mm Gabel nicht mehr?!


Nöö, der geht nicht mehr. War nur 2 Tage gültig oder so, wie üblich bei RCZ.
Ich habe übrigens KEINE Gabel bestellt. Bin stolz auf mich. Ausschlaggebend waren aber auch die guten Gründe die hier genannt wurden. Danke Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2020)

Die Codes sind immer nur begrenzt gültig. (Zu langsam...)


----------



## md82 (19. Februar 2020)

k53 schrieb:


> Wem von euch kommt das bekannt vor?
> Ihr fahrt auf nem geliebten Trail,den ihr euch vorher mit viel Körpereinsatz und Schweissfluss erarbeitet habt und plötzlich liegen ein paar kleine Baumstämme aufm Trail....ich frag mich jedes Mal wie die wohl dahin kommen?!?!;-)
> Hier etwas für alle die sich an der Trailpflege beteiligen wollen:
> 
> ...



Geht aber auch einfacher mit einer Handkettensäge für um ~11€ bei z.b. Amazon etc und ist dabei so gut wie lautlos.




Macht bis zu 35cm "Bäumchen" weg.   

Der wurde da auch nur rein zufällig platziert...
Genau wie der Haufen:


----------



## McFisch (19. Februar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Nöö, der geht nicht mehr. War nur 2 Tage gültig oder so, wie üblich bei RCZ.
> Ich habe übrigens KEINE Gabel bestellt. Bin stolz auf mich. Ausschlaggebend waren aber auch die guten Gründe die hier genannt wurden. Danke Euch!





sun909 schrieb:


> Die Codes sind immer nur begrenzt gültig. (Zu langsam...)


Oh, schade! Das hab ich nicht gewusst, dass die nur so kurz gültig sind. Danke für die Info


----------



## fone (19. Februar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Nöö, der geht nicht mehr. War nur 2 Tage gültig oder so, wie üblich bei RCZ.
> Ich habe übrigens KEINE Gabel bestellt. Bin stolz auf mich. Ausschlaggebend waren aber auch die guten Gründe die hier genannt wurden. Danke Euch!


Gut gemacht.
Dafür hab ich mir einen Dämpfer bestellt. Eigentlich warte ich seit Jahren auf das passende 216mm Coil-Schnäppchen bei RCZ aber da kommt nix passendes. Dann kauf ich halt einen Float X2. Irgendwas brauchte ich mal wieder.


----------



## Asko (19. Februar 2020)

Passend zur Axt aus dem Schnäppchenthread,  Fiskars Handsäge für 9.99€
https://www.lidl.de/de/fiskars-hand...ahl-saegeblatt-griffe-aus-kunststoff/p326759?


----------



## CrossX (19. Februar 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> Passend zur Axt aus dem Schnäppchenthread,  Fiskars Handsäge für 9.99€
> https://www.lidl.de/de/fiskars-hand...ahl-saegeblatt-griffe-aus-kunststoff/p326759?


Mit dem Lidlklone habe ich gestern noch ne mittelgroße Eiche zerlegt, die auf den Trail gefallen war beim Sturm. 
Echt praktisch die  kleinen Teile.


----------



## Daniel_R_aus_S (19. Februar 2020)

Alter, wer steckt sich eigentlich freiwillig ne Axt in den Rucksack? Bin ich der einzige dem das etwas verrückt/riskant vorkommt?

Ich hab auch so ne billige Hand-Kettensäge. Die tut's leicht.


----------



## fone (19. Februar 2020)

Daniel_R_aus_S schrieb:


> Alter, wer steckt sich eigentlich freiwillig ne Axt in den Rucksack? Bin ich der einzige dem das etwas verrückt/riskant vorkommt?
> 
> Ich hab auch so ne billige Hand-Kettensäge. Die tut's leicht.


Dito. (natürlich)
Verpackung ungefähr doppelt so groß wie ein Multitool und kann immer im Rucksack bleiben.


----------



## davez (19. Februar 2020)

Daniel_R_aus_S schrieb:


> Alter, wer steckt sich eigentlich freiwillig ne Axt in den Rucksack? Bin ich der einzige dem das etwas verrückt/riskant vorkommt?
> 
> Ich hab auch so ne billige Hand-Kettensäge. Die tut's leicht.


Die ist nicht für die Bäume sondern Mittel der Wahl bei beißenden Hunden  
Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Frühling/Sommer eine kleine Gartenschere dabei, um die Brombeeren und Himbeeren auf einem Trail zurück zu schneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (19. Februar 2020)

davez schrieb:


> eine kleine Gartenschere dabei, um die Brombeeren und Himbeeren auf einem Trail zurück zu schneiden


Macht ihr das nicht auch mit einem Flammenwerfer?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2020)

Gartenrechen nicht vergessen für die mit Piniennadeln überhäuften LaPalma Trails.


----------



## fone (19. Februar 2020)

Betonmischmaschine für die Didi-Schneider-Gedächtnistrails?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Februar 2020)

Und was passiert mit den ganzen Steinen und dem Split auf den Trails?
Todesgefahr!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2020)

planieren!


----------



## osbow (19. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Hmpf.
> Das wäre besser gewesen.
> Edit: Boah, ärgere mich gerade ernsthaft. Wieso bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen? So dämlich. Zumindest Selbsthilfewerkstätten gibt es in München scheinbar einige.
> 
> ...


Einfach direkt beim Bestellen die Adresse der Selbsthilfewerkstätten angeben. Sparst dir dann den Weg dahin. Win->Win.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Februar 2020)

Ist eine Handkettensäge schneller als eine Fiskar?


----------



## schmitr3 (19. Februar 2020)

Nein


----------



## pAn1c (19. Februar 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Nein


Da wäre ich mit nicht so sicher!


----------



## md82 (19. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist eine Handkettensäge schneller als eine Fiskar?


Definitiv, zudem kompakter und auch für dicke Äste/Stämme geeignet. 
Im Zwei-Personen-Betrieb hat man schnell ein 30cm-Baum durch.
Möchte ich gerne mal mit der kleinen Fiskars sehen


----------



## aibeekey (19. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Gut gemacht.
> Dafür hab ich mir einen Dämpfer bestellt. Eigentlich warte ich seit Jahren auf das passende 216mm Coil-Schnäppchen bei RCZ aber da kommt nix passendes. Dann kauf ich halt einen Float X2. Irgendwas brauchte ich mal wieder.



DVO Jade gab es in 216. War ich aber auch zu langsam 

Und X2? Hab ich den übersehen bei RCZ? Da war doch seit Dezember keiner mehr drin? (399€ für den 2019er, damals wusste ich leider noch nicht, dass ich bald ein G16 besitzen werde  )
Oder meinst du nen anderen Shop?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Februar 2020)

md82 schrieb:


> Definitiv, zudem kompakter und auch für dicke Äste/Stämme geeignet.
> Im Zwei-Personen-Betrieb hat man schnell ein 30cm-Baum durch.
> Möchte ich gerne mal mit der kleinen Fiskars sehen


Kannst du da eine empfehlen?


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Februar 2020)

kann diesbezüglich die Tajima mit 240mm Blatt empfehlen. Allerdings ist sie nur für Schreiner und Hobby-Handwerker geeignet, die mit dünnen japanischen Sägen zurecht kommen. Alle anderen haben sie vermutlich schon beim ersten armdicken Ast zerknickt oder abgebrochen.
Damit mach ich auch locker 30cm Eiche durch.


----------



## md82 (19. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Kannst du da eine empfehlen?


Ich habe selbst diese:





						Overmont Handkettensäge Kettensäge: Amazon.de: Kamera
					

Overmont Handkettensäge Kettensäge: Amazon.de: Kamera



					www.amazon.de
				




Würde aber mittlerweile eher zu der längeren Variante tendieren, da wir hier öfter sehr dicke Stämme weg machen müssen und der Arbeitsbereich der Kette einfach größer ist.

Für Äste (<15cm) reicht die im Link vollkommen aus, dickere gehen natürlich auch.


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Kannst du da eine empfehlen?


keine kompromisse, silky.


stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Schnäpchenjagd bei bergfreunde.de bis zu 70%


ich denke ich warte einfach noch nen paar monate ab, dann sollten ja die 100% endlich drin sein...


----------



## schmitr3 (19. Februar 2020)

Was besser ist, hängt halt davon ab, was man schneidet. Äste sind z.b. mit einer Handkettensäge schlecht zu schneiden, weil man beide Hände braucht und den Ast nicht festhalten kann (wenn man alleine ist). Für Stämme ist sie halt wiederum besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Februar 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Was besser ist, hängt halt davon ab, was man schneidet. Äste sind z.b. mit einer Handkettensäge schlecht zu schneiden, weil man beide Hände braucht und den Ast nicht festhalten kann (wenn man alleine ist). Für Stämme ist sie halt wiederum besser.


In meinem Falle sind es Baumstämme, die quer über den Weg liegen. Meist liegen sie so, dass man die Kettensäge drunter fädeln könnte. Ich habe mir mal eine bestellt und werde berichten.


----------



## xlacherx (19. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> In meinem Falle sind es Baumstämme, die quer über den Weg liegen. Meist liegen sie so, dass man die Kettensäge drunter fädeln könnte. Ich habe mir mal eine bestellt und werde berichten.


So ne Kettensäge hab ich schon länger im Einsatz. Ab besten gehts damit, wenn man zu zweit ist. 
Aber selbst dann ist es noch n gutes Training für Arme und Rücken


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Februar 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Training für Arme und Rücken


Wollt ich eh mal wieder mehr forcieren. Ich komme langsam in die Regionen eines Radfahrers, was den Oberarmumfang betrifft.


----------



## FastFabi93 (19. Februar 2020)

Ich verwende seit über einem Jahr die hier: https://www.amazon.de/Fiskars-Handsäge-frisches-Grobzahnung-Sägeblattlänge/dp/B006QIPMQM/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=fiskars+sw75&qid=1582143291&sr=8-3

Schön kompakt, sauscharf (und ist es immer noch), Stämme bis 30 cm gehen damit weg, mehr hab ich noch nicht probiert. Ist halt ne Zugsäge, d.h. theoretisch kann man das Blatt nicht verbiegen, wenn man sie richtig bedient. Hab's aber anfangs trotzdem geschafft, ließ sich aber problemlos wieder geradebiegen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Februar 2020)

Die fand ich auch interessant - bis ich festgestellt habe, dass Fiskars keine Ersatzblätter anbietet.


----------



## boblike (19. Februar 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Was besser ist, hängt halt davon ab, was man schneidet. Äste sind z.b. mit einer Handkettensäge schlecht zu schneiden, weil man beide Hände braucht und den Ast nicht festhalten kann (wenn man alleine ist). Für Stämme ist sie halt wiederum besser.



Hab auch so eine Handkettensäge und das beste daran ist, dass sie locker in die Hosentasche passt.

Uns wenn man dann mal alleine einen Ast schneiden will, kann man auch den Rucksack oder was anderes an eine Seite binden und damit hat man eine Hand frei den Ast zu halten. 

Bindet man ein Gewicht an die eine Schlaufe und eine Schnur an die andere, kann man auch höher gelegen Äste damit sägen.


----------



## CrossX (19. Februar 2020)

Alles Spielerei. Dakine Builders Rucksack kaufen und gut ist ??⛏️


----------



## slowbeat (19. Februar 2020)

Die Fiskars Machete ist ganz gut und paßt gut an den Rucksack.


----------



## Hans (19. Februar 2020)

Ich nehm den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RC7 (19. Februar 2020)

Also ich bin oft relativ froh über Baumstämme die auf den Trails liegen: Einfach genügend Äste davor gelegt und schon hat man einen guten Sprung. Normalerweise mache ich das von beiden Seiten, dann kann man es im Zweifelsfall auch fahren und auch von beiden Seiten springen. 
Baumstämme die wirklich so liegen, dass das keinen Sinn macht habe ich wirklich sehr selten und unterlegen geht m.E. meistens schneller als durchsägen (vermutlich gibt es jetzt bald jede Menge gebrauchte Handkettensägen im Bikemarkt ).


----------



## Toolkid (20. Februar 2020)

k53 schrieb:


> Wem von euch kommt das bekannt vor?
> Ihr fahrt auf nem geliebten Trail,den ihr euch vorher mit viel Körpereinsatz und Schweissfluss erarbeitet habt und plötzlich liegen ein paar kleine Baumstämme aufm Trail....ich frag mich jedes Mal wie die wohl dahin kommen?!?!;-)
> Hier etwas für alle die sich an der Trailpflege beteiligen wollen:
> 
> ...


Wenn Survival oder Bär grillt dransteht, Finger weg.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Februar 2020)

Auch wenn es weiter ins Offtopic driftet - wenn man eigenmächtig Wege freischneidet, und umgefallene Bäume zersägt ist das im Grunde genommen Sachbeschädigung, da der Baum ja irgendwem gehört.

Für die effektive aber geräuscharme Trail Säuberung empfehle ich so etwas :









						DUC252Z - Akku-Kettensäge
					

Product




					www.makita.de
				





Eine Motorkettensäge ist zu laut


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> DVO Jade gab es in 216. War ich aber auch zu langsam
> 
> Und X2? Hab ich den übersehen bei RCZ? Da war doch seit Dezember keiner mehr drin? (399€ für den 2019er, damals wusste ich leider noch nicht, dass ich bald ein G16 besitzen werde  )
> Oder meinst du nen anderen Shop?


Der war ohne Code reduziert, also nicht im Newsletter. Stand einsam auf der Hauptseite für 400€. War vermutlich auch nur einer.
DVO hat mich nie so gelockt und ist ja nicht so, dass ich unbedingt irgendeinen Dämpfer bräuchte. 

G16? Nice. Aber nicht mal Bilder im Album...


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Alles Spielerei. Dakine Builders Rucksack kaufen und gut ist ??⛏
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 983193


Bleibt immer noch die Frage der Säge. 


RC7 schrieb:


> (vermutlich gibt es jetzt bald jede Menge gebrauchte Handkettensägen im Bikemarkt ).


Die sind so billig, da lohnt verkaufen nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Februar 2020)

Hans schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 983203
> Ich nehm den


Hatte ich mal aber das Ding ist nur bedingt zusammenklappbar und schwer im Rucksack zu verstauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (20. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Bleibt immer noch die Frage der Säge.
> 
> Die sind so billig, da lohnt verkaufen nicht.





Klein, leicht, 68PS... Reicht doch


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Februar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 983310
> Klein, leicht, 68PS... Reicht doch



 Das Teil sieht aus als könnte man mit wenigen Handgriffen sein MTB motorisieren - Ein Multifunktionsgerät!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (20. Februar 2020)

Muss man nur die Kette wechseln.


----------



## makko1083 (21. Februar 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das ein Schnäppchen ist, aber die Ausstattung ist gut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Preis ist mal nicht übel.
Würde ich fahren...vorausgesetzt die Beschriftung lässt sich abknibbeln.


----------



## pAn1c (21. Februar 2020)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist mal nicht übel.
> Würde ich fahren...vorausgesetzt die Beschriftung lässt sich abknibbeln.



Dann sieht das ja aus wie ein Speiseeis


----------



## Ximi (21. Februar 2020)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist mal nicht übel.
> Würde ich fahren...vorausgesetzt die Beschriftung lässt sich abknibbeln.





pAn1c schrieb:


> Dan sieht das ja aus wie ein Speiseeis


Habe ich mir gerade angeschaut. ?
Obwohl das Rad an und für sich (XC) so gar nicht meine Zielgruppe ist, ich, warum auch immer, Decathlon nicht als den Shop sehe, bei welchem ich mir ein Rad kaufen würde, muss ich eines schon anmerken: Der Netzauftritt, vor allem die Fotos (sogar mit "Draußenfotos" und Action und so), ist astrein. Bringen manche reinen Bikehersteller so nicht hin..... ??


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. Februar 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Dan sieht das ja aus wie ein Speiseeis




da gibt es was für :









						Santa Cruz Aufkleber Unterrohr
					

Mit den Aufklebern für das Unterrohr von Santa Cruz fällst Du auf dem Trail auf Die Santa Cruz Aufkleber für das Unterrohr geben Deinem Bike einen farblichen Kick. Obwohl sie spezifisch für die unten genannten Rahmen designt sind, kannst Du mit diese




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## famagoer (21. Februar 2020)

Ximi schrieb:


> Habe ich mir gerade angeschaut. ?
> Obwohl das Rad an und für sich (XC) so gar nicht meine Zielgruppe ist, ich, warum auch immer, Decathlon nicht als den Shop sehe, bei welchem ich mir ein Rad kaufen würde, muss ich eines schon anmerken: Der Netzauftritt, vor allem die Fotos (sogar mit "Draußenfotos" und Action und so), ist astrein. Bringen manche reinen Bikehersteller so nicht hin..... ??


Und der Typ am Bike besitzt sogar Muskeln - und nicht wie so oft bei den üblichen Intersport-und-Co-Auftritten einen Onepack.


----------



## mip86 (21. Februar 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Griffe-Schnapper bei komking!
> 
> *Race Face - Half Nelson*
> *32€* *16.90€*
> ...



mit Versandkosten bei 21,80€... Damit über idealo Bestpreis


----------



## frogmatic (21. Februar 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> da gibt es was für :
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Santa-Cruz/Aufkleber-Unterrohr-p73361/


Fürwahr ein echtes Schnäppchen, Zwanni ist ja gar nix wenn Santa Gruß drauf steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (21. Februar 2020)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> mit Versandkosten bei 21,80€... Damit über idealo Bestpreis


bestell doch noch n frame-set


----------



## famagoer (22. Februar 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> das warten hat ein Ende ......


Bedenklich #1:
Beim ersten Blick dachte ich, es gibt eine Fahrradkette in Weihnachtslackierung im Frühlings-Sale. 

Bedenklich #2:
Ich hätte sie gekauft.


----------



## ma1208 (24. Februar 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hope Pro4 Boost XD Hinterrad billiger als die Nabe alleine: https://www.bike24.de/p1218301.html



Ich habe das auch bestellt, bei mir kam es leider mit altem Shimano Freilauf. Hatte das noch jemand hier?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Februar 2020)

Da würde ich nachhaken, wenn Du nicht zufällig den Shimano-Freilauf brauchen kannst. Falschlieferung ist Sachmangel, da müssen sie nachbessern.


----------



## ma1208 (24. Februar 2020)

Eine Mail habe ich denen schon geschrieben. Bisher keine Antwort, ist aber auch erst ne Stunde her. 
Mich interessiert nur, ob die Beschreibung generell falsch war, wie letztens bei der Dämpfung der Lyrik, oder ob ich ein Einzelfall bin.


----------



## Soean (24. Februar 2020)

Mein Topaz ist heute rausgegangen  mal sehen wie lange es dauert


----------



## ma1208 (24. Februar 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Da würde ich nachhaken, wenn Du nicht zufällig den Shimano-Freilauf brauchen kannst. Falschlieferung ist Sachmangel, da müssen sie nachbessern.


Falls es auch andere betrifft: Ich bekomme separat einen XD zugeschickt und soll denen dann den Shimano zurück schicken.


----------



## Anse (24. Februar 2020)

Gutes Angebot, gerade im Schnäppchenjäger Thema gesehen!
Aber warum wird der ohne Originalverpackung geliefert? Ob der schon mal aufgezogen wurde? ?‍♂️
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau....5x2.60-addix-speedgrip-tle-faltreifen-969983


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2020)

Anse schrieb:


> Gutes Angebot, gerade im Schnäppchenjäger Thema gesehen!
> Aber warum wird der ohne Originalverpackung geliefert? Ob der schon mal aufgezogen wurde? ?‍♂️
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau....5x2.60-addix-speedgrip-tle-faltreifen-969983


lieferungen vom hersteller/ vertrieb an oem werden wahrscheinlich immer/ sehr oft ohne original-verpackung erfolgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (24. Februar 2020)

Japp, wird wohl Werkstattverpackung sein. Würd ich mir nix denken.



Kamelle schrieb:


> Newmen ADVANCED SL X.22 für *1199,00 *statt 1599,00 €
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fände ich zu schmal, damit maximal für Gravel geeignet - und dafür wieder zu teuer.


----------



## Blechtreiber (24. Februar 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch bestellt, bei mir kam es leider mit altem Shimano Freilauf. Hatte das noch jemand hier?


Wäre schon froh, wenn ich mein Laufrad überhaupt bekommen hätte. Leider hat Bike24 wieder mal eine Bestellung storniert, obwohl der Artikel noch lagernd war.
Also, wenn jemand sein Laufrad nicht wirklich braucht...


----------



## Raggygandalf (24. Februar 2020)

Die code rsc im schnäppchenthread. Top Preis?
Scheiben wohl etwas älter. Bremse Ansicht ist auf dem neusten Stand?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. Februar 2020)

Falls jemand einen unauffälligen und günstigen Laufradsatz sucht:

Laufradsatz


----------



## bs99 (25. Februar 2020)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen unauffälligen und günstigen Laufradsatz sucht:
> 
> Laufradsatz


Sehr gut, suche ohnehin gerade was für meine Winter-Gravel-Schlampe, da passt der perfekt!
Ich hoffe nur das Gold ist tubeless-fähig.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Februar 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Die code rsc im schnäppchenthread. Top Preis?
> Scheiben wohl etwas älter. Bremse Ansicht ist auf dem neusten Stand?


Ja. Die kosten in der Regel von privat im Bikemarkt mehr. Sogar noch ohne Scheiben.
Beachte allerdings, dass hier noch keine Matchmaker-Schellen dabei sind, die nochmal extra kosten, wenn Du nicht noch zufällig welche rumliegen hast.

Die Bremse ist auf dem neuesten Stand.
Scheiben sind die G2 Clean Sweep, die sind gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2020)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen unauffälligen und günstigen Laufradsatz sucht:
> 
> Laufradsatz


Kann ich den in meinem Salsa Mukluk fahren?


----------



## davez (25. Februar 2020)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen unauffälligen und günstigen Laufradsatz sucht:
> 
> Laufradsatz


Finde ich klasse, dass die nicht nur günstig und vom Design unauffällig sondern mit 1750 Gramm auch super leicht sind


----------



## Anse (25. Februar 2020)

Ich werde nicht schlau daraus, 2x der gleiche Reifen aber 2 Preise? Nur der eine ist Evo Evolution Line und der im Sonderangebot nicht?
Was ist denn Evo Line? Ich finde immer nur die Infos zu APEX und Addix aber nicht Evo?
1. Sonderangebot ohne Evo:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau....5x2.60-addix-speedgrip-tle-faltreifen-969983
2. mit Evo:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-hans-dampf-evo-addix-27,5-tle-faltreifen-759177


----------



## fone (25. Februar 2020)

Einmal mit APEX, einmal ohne APEX?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2020)

2019 und 2020?
mit und ohne Mofazulassung?

in der beschreibung steht jeweils die artikelnummer des herstellers.


----------



## Flo7 (25. Februar 2020)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal hören wie Ihr dieses Angebot einschätzt:
> Fox Factory 34 non boost 27,5 für 499,-€ bzw. 459,-€ neu
> ...



@Tobinofear  Schnäppchen ist es keines, vor allem weil sie halt wirklich "alt" ist! Hat nichtmal ne Evol Luftkammer...

Fox Ride Id: 2016, 34, K, FLOAT, 27.5in, F-S, 150, 3Pos-Adj, FIT4, Matte Blk, No Logo, 15QRx100, 1.5 T, 44mm Rake, OE

*Hier die gleiche Gabel um 375€


			CNC-Bike Onlineshop - Fox 34 F 150 27,5" Fit4 Factory Kashima schwarz tapered ohne Logo
		

*


----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2020)

Fox ohne Evol ist quasi unfahrbar. Ich würde sie verbrennen oder wahlweise oben in den Schicksalsberg werfen.


----------



## Flo7 (25. Februar 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Fox ohne Evol ist quasi unfahrbar. Ich würde sie verbrennen oder wahlweise oben in den Schicksalsberg werfen.



Hab ich nicht gesagt aber um 500€ bekommst schon ne aktuelle Gabel...


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (25. Februar 2020)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal hören wie Ihr dieses Angebot einschätzt:
> Fox Factory 34 non boost 27,5 für 499,-€ bzw. 459,-€ neu
> ...


Wenn es eh nicht eilig oder notwendig ist, würde ich eher den newsletter von rcz abonnieren und auf eine passende Gabel warten. Das kann zwar ein paar Wochen dauern (auch der Versand), aber da gibt’s immer wieder Fox34, Pikes, Formula 33/35 oder DVO Gabeln unter 500,-, teilweise sogar unter 400,-. Und die sind nicht von 2016.


----------



## fone (25. Februar 2020)

Kann aber auch Monate oder Jahre dauern. Und irgendwann verliert man die Nerven und kauft irgendwas was man ursprünglich gar nicht wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (25. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Kann aber auch Monate oder Jahre dauern. Und irgendwann verliert man die Nerven und kauft irgendwas was man ursprünglich gar nicht wollte.


Spontane Lustkäufe sind doch die besten!


----------



## Anse (25. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Einmal mit APEX, einmal ohne APEX?


Beide mit Apex Speedgrip mit dem blauen Streifen.


k_star schrieb:


> 2019 und 2020?
> mit und ohne Mofazulassung?
> 
> in der beschreibung steht jeweils die artikelnummer des herstellers.


Das Jahr steht nicht dabei und die Artikelnummern gehen nicht, auf der Schwalbe Seite haben die Reifen andere Nummern.


----------



## ma1208 (25. Februar 2020)

Apex hat aber mit Addix nichts zu tun. Hört sich so an, als ob du das verwechselst.


----------



## aibeekey (25. Februar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Wenn es eh nicht eilig oder notwendig ist, würde ich eher den newsletter von rcz abonnieren und auf eine passende Gabel warten. Das kann zwar ein paar Wochen dauern (auch der Versand), aber da gibt’s immer wieder Fox34, Pikes, Formula 33/35 oder DVO Gabeln unter 500,-, teilweise sogar unter 400,-. Und die sind nicht von 2016.



Gerade die BOS Geschichten letztens bei RCZ dürften so ziemlich genau aus 2016 gewesen sein 
Eine Gabel die Formula 35 heißt, hat auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## freetourer (25. Februar 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> ....
> Eine Gabel die Formula 35 heißt, hat auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel




Was heißt denn "ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel" genau?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (25. Februar 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel" genau?


In Wirklichkeit handelt es sich bei RCZ Ware um gebrauchte und wieder aufbereitete Ware. Daher auch die Preise ? muss man wissen!


----------



## aibeekey (25. Februar 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel" genau?



Dass sie auch nicht viel neuer als 2016 ist. Wurde ja dann zur Selva.
Das sollte einem.schon bewusst sein, wenn man bei RCZ bestellt. Da kann Zeug aus dem letzten Jahr kommen, oder Teile, die seit vielen Jahren in irgendeinem Lager ein trauriges Dasein fristen mussten bis zu ihrer Rettung  Letztens gab es auch einen Monarch ohne DebonAir und mit silberner Kolbenstange. Da war es noch Recht einfach zu sehen, dass er "alt" ist. Bei anderen teilen ist es meist schwieriger. Daher halte ich es für gewagt RCZ zu empfehlen, wenn man 2016er Teile für "veraltet" hält (was ich persönlich so aus dem Post, welchen ich zitiert habe heraus gelesen hab) und zwingend was aktuelleres möchte


----------



## freetourer (25. Februar 2020)

Nope - 35 und Selva gab es noch längere Zeit parallel.

Meines Wissens nach wurde die 35 bis 2019 noch produziert und ist vom Innenleben eigentlich mit der Selva identisch.

Aktuell kann man auch noch neue 35 beim Vertrieb kaufen.

Also veraltet oder "einige Jahre auf dem Buckel" trifft bei der 35 meiner Meinung nach nun wirklich nicht zu.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (25. Februar 2020)

Ok. Kauft nichts bei rcz, Leute!!! Alles ist veraltete, gebrauchte und wiederaufbereitete Ware, auf die man nach Bestellung auch noch Jahre warten muss. Zum Glück wissen das alle hier im Forum und niemand kauft da ein (Ironie off).
 Im Ernst: Natürlich muss man den Laden in einem gewissen Licht sehen und wissen, was einen erwarten kann. Von der BOS Gabel hat hier aber niemand gesprochen und bei RockShox und Fox kann man das Jahr oft anhand der Artikelnummer sehen (glaube ich zumindest). Zuletzt war dies je nach dem meist 2019 bzw. 2018-2020er Ware. Aber natürlich muss man da selber genau hinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (25. Februar 2020)

Wenn wir schon bei RCZ, habt ihr schon die neue Seite gesehen?


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bei Cyclestore gibt es einige günstige Specialized Reifen:
> 
> *Hillbilly 27,5x2.3 Grid um 23,87€*
> 
> ...



Zumindest die Eliminator-Reifen waren noch keine Grid Trails, also noch die alten Versionen.
Hätte ich sonst schon zugeschlagen, bevor ich meinen Eliminator Grid Trail für teuer Geld woanders kaufen musste. ?


----------



## null-2wo (25. Februar 2020)

bei bike 24 gibt's grade 20er rockshox gabeln für wechselgeldbeträge. ich würde eher da zuschlagen.


----------



## Pakalolo (25. Februar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Zumindest die Eliminator-Reifen waren noch keine Grid Trails, also noch die alten Versionen.
> Hätte ich sonst schon zugeschlagen, bevor ich meinen Eliminator Grid Trail für teuer Geld woanders kaufen musste. ?



Wo ist das Problem bei der älteren Variante?


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (25. Februar 2020)

gelöscht. Ist auch egal!


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Februar 2020)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem bei der älteren Variante?


Problem keins, aber die neuen Grid Trail Karkassen sollen stabiler und pannenresistenter sein.
Mit meinem Eliminator Grid Trail bin ich bisher ziemlich zufrieden, aber ist halt kackteuer das Teil.









						Introducing the new Grid Trail & Control Tyre Casings
					

Trail riders are pushing the limits, riding more technical trails at higher speeds. That evolution places greater demands on tires, which need to be stable at lower tire pressures while also fending off the pinch flats that are more likely to occur when you are riding fast over rough terrain...



					www.specializedconceptstore.co.uk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (25. Februar 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> bei bike 24 gibt's grade 20er rockshox gabeln für wechselgeldbeträge. ich würde eher da zuschlagen.


Sind auch die besseren Gabeln


----------



## michel77 (25. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei RCZ, habt ihr schon die neue Seite gesehen?


Ich bin ehrlich beeindruckt, noch nicht perfekt, aber ein riesiger Fortschritt.


----------



## isartrails (25. Februar 2020)

michel77 schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich beeindruckt, noch nicht perfekt, aber ein riesiger Fortschritt.


Du bist aber leicht zu beeindrucken...
Mich beeindruckt eher sowas, Zitat: _"RCZ ist kein Laden wie jeder andere und wir dachten, dass  es wichtig ist, unsere Verkaufsphilosophie  zu detaillieren, damit Sie  durch bestimmte Eigenschaften des Shops nicht destabilisiert wurde."_

Alles klar...? - Also, lass dich nicht durch so Bedenkenträger wie mich destabilisieren!


----------



## slowbeat (25. Februar 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du bist aber leicht zu beeindrucken...
> Mich beeindruckt eher sowas, Zitat: _"RCZ ist kein Laden wie jeder andere und wir dachten, dass  es wichtig ist, unsere Verkaufsphilosophie  zu detaillieren, damit Sie  durch bestimmte Eigenschaften des Shops nicht destabilisiert wurde."_
> 
> Alles klar...? - Also, lass dich nicht durch so Bedenkenträger wie mich destabilisieren!


Ey, wann machst du denn nun deinen Shop auf? Ich schiebe wichtige Investitionen vor mir her, weil ich mir die bei den anderen Läden nicht leisten kann.


----------



## wirme (26. Februar 2020)

Anse schrieb:


> Beide mit Apex Speedgrip mit dem blauen Streifen.
> 
> Das Jahr steht nicht dabei und die Artikelnummern gehen nicht, auf der Schwalbe Seite haben die Reifen andere Nummern.



Hatte 2 Stück bestellt - sind gestern gekommen.
Schaue heute Nachmittag mal, ob ich da ne Artikelnummer finde.
Hing jeweils nen Zettel mit dran - vielleicht steht die da drauf.


----------



## xlacherx (26. Februar 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Problem keins, aber die neuen Grid Trail Karkassen sollen stabiler und pannenresistenter sein.
> Mit meinem Eliminator Grid Trail bin ich bisher ziemlich zufrieden, aber ist halt kackteuer das Teil.
> 
> 
> ...


Blck Dmnd und fertig


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. Februar 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Blck Dmnd und fertig


Im Vergleich zu Maxis DD oder Schwalbes SG bekommen die auch schnell Loecher. Hatte das erste nach wenigen KM.


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei RCZ, habt ihr schon die neue Seite gesehen?


Jetzt ja. Nett.
Die Links aus dem Newsletter gehen sogar  fast direkt zu den Produkten.
Transfers für 190-220€. Schön.



null-2wo schrieb:


> bei bike 24 gibt's grade 20er rockshox gabeln für wechselgeldbeträge. ich würde eher da zuschlagen.


Kann man bei Bike24 denn gar nichts mehr filtern? War doch früher der Filter-König.

Wenn ich jetzt zu "Rausverkauf - MTB Federgabeln gehe, kann ich Hersteller, Preis und Farbe aussuchen... Farbe! 

Scheiß auf die Laufradgröße solange die Gabel rot ist!
Es gibt 45 schwarze, 2 rote und 1 blaue Federgabel von Rockshox im Rausverkauf.
Ah, Moment, da sind auch noch Kartuschen und sonstige Teile dabei, die kann man leider nicht rausfiltern. Jetzt sind sie halt mal da.


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Spontane Lustkäufe sind doch die besten!


Ich weiß...


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (26. Februar 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> bei bike 24 gibt's grade 20er rockshox gabeln für wechselgeldbeträge. ich würde eher da zuschlagen.


Z.B.? Hab mal geguckt: die RS Pike für 555,- ist ein 2018er Modell. Bei rcz gab es vor einiger Zeit die vergleichbare Pike aus 2019 für 480,-. Ich sehe da jetzt keinen Vorteil bei bike24. Was ich vor allem sagen will: es sind bei bike24 auch „alte“ Gabeln dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (26. Februar 2020)

Anse schrieb:


> Beide mit Apex Speedgrip mit dem blauen Streifen.
> 
> Das Jahr steht nicht dabei und die Artikelnummern gehen nicht, auf der Schwalbe Seite haben die Reifen andere Nummern.



So: Herstelldatum 18.05.2018

Also ein älterers Modell.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. Februar 2020)

Zur neuen RCZ  Seite - meiner Meinung hat sich da nur minimal das Design geändert. Links in den Newslettern gehen immernoch auf Übersichtsseiten. Z.B. DTSwiss LR, man weiterhin keine Codes mit 2 Artikeln kombinieren.usw.


----------



## Nd-60 (26. Februar 2020)

ist  auch egal. Hauptsache die Preise bleiben niedrig.


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Februar 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> ist  auch egal. Hauptsache die Preise bleiben niedrig.


Wenn noch mehr Leute bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit auf den Laden aufmerksam machen bleibt jedenfalls auch die Erfolgsquote niedrig, ein Schnäppchen aus dem Newsletter zu erwischen  
Who cares was irgendwer zu der Seite denkt


----------



## freetourer (26. Februar 2020)

Die Änderungen auf der rcz - Seite sind schon nicht gerade klein und längst überfällig - davon profitiert jeder Kunde, der da seine Daten eingibt.

Dass das aber dem E-Commerce Experten @isartrails nicht aufgefallen ist wundert mich aber doch schon sehr.


----------



## md82 (26. Februar 2020)

Blechtreiber schrieb:


> Wäre schon froh, wenn ich mein Laufrad überhaupt bekommen hätte. Leider hat Bike24 wieder mal eine Bestellung storniert, obwohl der Artikel noch lagernd war.
> Also, wenn jemand sein Laufrad nicht wirklich braucht...


So ging es mir mit dem Sattel von SQLab.

Ein Laufrad habe ich allerdings bekommen. Kannst du gerne haben, da ich mir letztlich doch einen kompletten Laufradsatz bestellt habe. Schreib mir einfach eine PN.



ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch bestellt, bei mir kam es leider mit altem Shimano Freilauf. Hatte das noch jemand hier?



Negativ. Hab das Hinterrad mit XD Freilauf bekommen.


----------



## ma1208 (26. Februar 2020)

Zu mir ist ein XD Freilauf unterwegs. Muss ich alles selbst umbauen und dann den HG zurück schicken. Ist zwar halb so wild, aber s wäre schon nett, wenn noch ein kleiner Gutschein beiliegen würde. Aber gut, das Rad war günstig.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Februar 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Zur neuen RCZ  Seite - meiner Meinung hat sich da nur minimal das Design geändert. Links in den Newslettern gehen immernoch auf Übersichtsseiten. Z.B. DTSwiss LR, man weiterhin keine Codes mit 2 Artikeln kombinieren.usw.


100% funktionieren tut sie auch nicht... Bestellung mit Fehlermeldung abgebrochen... Also noch Mal... -> 2 Bestätigungen erhalten...


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (27. Februar 2020)

Ist Bike24 denn jetzt das neue RCZ?





ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch bestellt, bei mir kam es leider mit altem Shimano Freilauf. Hatte das noch jemand hier?





Blechtreiber schrieb:


> Wäre schon froh, wenn ich mein Laufrad überhaupt bekommen hätte. Leider hat Bike24 wieder mal eine Bestellung storniert, obwohl der Artikel noch lagernd war.
> Also, wenn jemand sein Laufrad nicht wirklich braucht...





KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Was ich vor allem sagen will: es sind bei bike24 auch „alte“ Gabeln dabei.





md82 schrieb:


> So ging es mir mit dem Sattel von SQLab.





fone schrieb:


> Kann man bei Bike24 denn gar nichts mehr filtern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (27. Februar 2020)

Wie schaff ichs denn den Newsletter von RCZ zu abonnieren? Bei mir bringt er dauernd einen Fehler.


----------



## ma1208 (27. Februar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Ist Bike24 denn jetzt das neue RCZ?



Schön wäre es, dann wären Sie zumindest schneller und die Rücksendung würde nix kosten. Der Rest bleibt gleich


----------



## TitusLE (27. Februar 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Ist Bike24 denn jetzt das neue RCZ?


Noch keine Probs mit bike24. Zuletzt wollte ich mal noch was in eine Bestellung packen und war 5 Minuten zu spät, da hat der Mitarbeiter am Telefon ganz kulant und ohne zu zögern eine Extrasendung draus gemacht, ohne die Portokosten zu berechnen. Und wenn ich mal einen Schaden hatte, der auf Garantie ging, ging auch da die Abwicklung recht reibungslos.


----------



## fabeltierkater (27. Februar 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Wie schaff ichs denn den Newsletter von RCZ zu abonnieren? Bei mir bringt er dauernd einen Fehler.


Bei mir hat es auch nicht funktioniert; ich habe dann dem Support eine Mail geschrieben, dass ich gern den Newsletter hätte. Die haben mich noch am gleichen Tag zur Liste hinzugefügt.


----------



## wirme (27. Februar 2020)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es auch nicht funktioniert; ich habe dann dem Support eine Mail geschrieben, dass ich gern den Newsletter hätte. Die haben mich noch am gleichen Tag zur Liste hinzugefügt.



Anmeldung hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt.
Einfach ein Konto erstellen und dabei folgendes anklicken:





Dann bekommst du die automatsich.

Kannst du im Konto auch noch ändern:


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Februar 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> geht aber über rczbikeshop.de rein und ruft die Marke Answer auf...


Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (27. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wieso?


weil ich bisher nie über die französische Seite nach D versenden konnte. Vielleicht ist das ja auf der neuen Website jetzt möglich,habs noch nicht probiert.
Mein Newsletter kommt halt auf F.


----------



## Duke_do (27. Februar 2020)

Was neu ist, die Versandkosten sind nun fast 10€
Dafür kann man nun auch mehr als einen Vorbau mit dem Code bestellen. Früher ging meist nur Menge 1.


----------



## CrossX (27. Februar 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Was neu ist, die Versandkosten sind nun fast 10€
> Dafür kann man nun auch mehr als einen Vorbau mit dem Code bestellen. Früher ging meist nur Menge 1.


Versandkosten finde ich echt happig. Gerade bei Kleinigkeiten lohnt sich das jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Februar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Versandkosten finde ich echt happig. Gerade bei Kleinigkeiten lohnt sich das jetzt nicht mehr.


Ich hab 2 Vorbauten für 22 Euro inkl.Versand bekommen. 
Also ich bin zufrieden ?


----------



## JDEM (27. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Vorbauten für 22 Euro inkl.Versand bekommen.
> Also ich bin zufrieden ?



"Bekommen" kannst du in drei - vier Monaten sagen   
Hab vier bestellt, da freuen sich die Bikekumpels


----------



## alles-fahrer (27. Februar 2020)

Ich hab mir auch 3 Stück ergattern können - juchuu! Danke für den Tipp @odysseus


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Februar 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch 3 Stück ergattern können - juchuu!


Ich hab extra nur 2 bestellt,  damit du auch was abkriegst?


----------



## Duke_do (27. Februar 2020)

Ich habe auch extra nur 2 bestellt


----------



## alles-fahrer (27. Februar 2020)

@PORTEX77 - Ich hab ne Schar Kinder ... die brauchen gute Bikes mit schönen Vorbauten. Da reichen zwei Stück einfach nicht, sonst bekomme ich selbst keinen mehr ab.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> On-One TikTik Frame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach den Link anklicken. XL ist allerdings derzeit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Februar 2020)

Was habt ihr denn mit diesen fürchterlichen Vorbauten vor?


----------



## Duke_do (28. Februar 2020)

An meine Answer Protaper Carbon Lenker Schrauben


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn mit diesen fürchterlichen Vorbauten vor?


Ich wollte sie dir eigentlich für 30 pro Stück verkaufen.Du legst sie dann bei dir in den Keller,und du schmeißt die dann beim nächsten Umzug weg,weil du sie nicht gebrauchen kannst.


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich wollte sie dir eigentlich für 30 pro Stück verkaufen.Du legst sie dann bei dir in den Keller,und du schmeißt die dann beim nächsten Umzug weg,weil du sie nicht gebrauchen kannst.


Das wäre sehr nah an meinem Plan gewesen.

Ich so: Hä? Vorbauten? Mal gucken. Oha! von 80€ auf 6€ reduziert... hmmm...
Aber ich hab noch... ach, egal!

So richtig schön ist der Vorbau aber nicht.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Februar 2020)

Siehe auch hier: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1331402-answer-atac-ame-vorbau-schwarz-50mm-neu?ref=shop
Die dürften aus der selben Restposten-Masse stammen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Februar 2020)

Finde den Vorbau schon schön,sonst hätte ich ihn nicht gekauft ?
Ich glaube die weiße Schrift kann man entfernen.Das einzigste was ich noch nicht einschätzen kann ob ich mit 0° klar komme, fahre eigentlich  gerne meinen 6 Grad Vorbau...
Ausprobieren ?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr nah an meinem Plan gewesen.
> 
> Ich so: Hä? Vorbauten? Mal gucken. Oha! von 80€ auf 6€ reduziert... hmmm...
> Aber ich hab noch... ach, egal!
> ...


Die übergroße Schrift geht gut mit Aceton weg. Ansonsten finde ich den schon ganz gut gemacht: Breite Lenkerabstützung, die Lenkerklemmen vorne sind breit genug, um nicht so ins Carbon einzuschneiden, und er ist vernünftig leicht.


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Finde den Vorbau schon schön,sonst hätte ich ihn nicht gekauft ?
> Ich glaube die weiße Schrift kann man entfernen.Das einzigste was ich noch nicht einschätzen kann ob ich mit 0° klar komme, fahre eigentlich  gerne meinen 6 Grad Vorbau...
> Ausprobieren ?


Da die Lenkwinkel immer flacher werden, werden die Vorbauwinkel automatisch steiler. Das passt dann schon.


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die übergroße Schrift geht gut mit Aceton weg. Ansonsten finde ich den schon ganz gut gemacht: Breite Lenkerabstützung, die Lenkerklemmen vorne sind breit genug, um nicht so ins Carbon einzuschneiden, und er ist vernünftig leicht.


Gewicht hab ich auf Anhieb nicht gefunden.

Ansonsten sieht er halt wie ein XLC, BBB oder einfacher Ritchey aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Februar 2020)

Meiner wiegt auch so viel. Geht schon noch leichter, aber nicht für 6 €.

Zur restlichen Optik: Klar, hat jetzt nicht besonders viele aufregende Knicke und Kanten - das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, was einem da gefällt. Dachte, Dir ging's um den scheußlichen Aufdruck.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Da die Lenkwinkel immer flacher werden, werden die Vorbauwinkel automatisch steiler. Das passt dann schon.


0 ist aber flacher als +6, oder bin ich jetzt falsch ?


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 0 ist aber flacher als +6, oder bin ich jetzt falsch ?


Kommt drauf an wie rum Du ihn drehst ☝??


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie rum Du ihn drehst ☝??


Denn 0er??


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Denn 0er??


Gaynau  

Aber Du könntest bei ausreichend Gabelschaft die Spacer durch einen zweiten Vorbau ersetzen, dann kannst Du unterwegs etwas variieren ?


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Meiner wiegt auch so viel. Geht schon noch leichter, aber nicht für 6 €.
> 
> Zur restlichen Optik: Klar, hat jetzt nicht besonders viele aufregende Knicke und Kanten - das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, was einem da gefällt. Dachte, Dir ging's um den scheußlichen Aufdruck.


Klar, für 6€ super.

Auch um den Aufdruck. Aber ich habe gelernt und meinen letzten Vorbau bereits mit Aceton behandelt.
Ich mag diese matte, großporige Oberfläche nicht. Das sieht so nach Guss aus und nach den Aliexpress-Vorbauten.
Und er sieht halt aus wie ein Vorbau, der standardmäßig an günstigen MTBs verbaut wird, dann allerdings in Länge 90mm oder 120mm. 

Ich bin eher so ein Thomson-Finish-Fan.

Für den Preis super! Keine Frage.



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 0 ist aber flacher als +6, oder bin ich jetzt falsch ?


1, 2, ... viele! ?
Ich glaub da muss ich meinen Kollegen mal fragen, der ist immerhin Dr.-Ing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (28. Februar 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Klar, für 6€ super.
> 
> Auch um den Aufdruck. Aber ich habe gelernt und meinen letzten Vorbau bereits mit Aceton behandelt.
> Ich mag diese matte, großporige Oberfläche nicht. Das sieht so nach Guss aus und nach den Aliexpress-Vorbauten.
> ...


Na komm, nen Syntace hat doch auch so ne billig Oberfläche, wie das mit New-Syntace aussieht keine Ahnung   Bin da ganz bei Dir, Hope oder Thomson ist da schon deutlich schöner anzufummeln, also finde ich.
Aber für 6€, warum nicht öfter mal was für die Restekiste bestellen was man dann eh nicht braucht? 6€ wären 5 Cheeseburger bei McDreck, da sind die in einen Vorbau besser investiert. Außerdem wird doch derzeit zu Hamsterkäufen geraten, da hat RCZ doch gut reagiert ?


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Na komm, nen Syntace hat doch auch so ne billig Oberfläche, wie das mit New-Syntace aussieht keine Ahnung   Bin da ganz bei Dir, Hope oder Thomson ist da schon deutlich schöner anzufummeln, also finde ich.
> Aber für 6€, warum nicht öfter mal was für die Restekiste bestellen was man dann eh nicht braucht? 6€ wären 5 Cheeseburger bei McDreck, da sind die in einen Vorbau besser investiert. Außerdem wird doch derzeit zu Hamsterkäufen geraten, da hat RCZ doch gut reagiert ?


Bei Hamsterkäufen bin ich euer Mann! ... äh Nein, falsch formuliert. Mein Hamster ist schon über 30  Jahre tot.
Hamsterkäufe sind genau mein Ding!

Ach. Egal. Top-Schnäppchen.
Für den, der's mag.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Februar 2020)

Wakevorbau beschde?


----------



## Flo7 (28. Februar 2020)

Ihr habt mich überzeugt, 4x in 40mm bestellt....


----------



## Sahnie (28. Februar 2020)

Für Vorbauten, egal ob Syntace, Easton, Oval oder Ritchey, auch für die besseren,  habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren noch nie mehr als einen 5er oder 10er bezahlt. Ich glaube, die kosten in der Herstellung nicht viel.


----------



## fone (28. Februar 2020)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Syntace, Easton, Oval oder Ritchey... die kosten in der Herstellung nicht viel.


Stimmt.


----------



## Triturbo (28. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte jetzt auch niemanden was unterstellen und wir sind alle auch nicht besser bla bla, aber das Used-Elitebikes https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/25952 im Bikemarkt schön mit RCZ Waren Geld verdienen möchte ist schon "lustig" (DT Swiss Laufradsätze, Bianchi Methanol Rahmen, Scapin Framesets, Deore Dual Control Hebel, uvm).


----------



## Flo7 (28. Februar 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt auch niemanden was unterstellen und wir sind alle auch nicht besser bla bla, aber das Used-Elitebikes https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/25952 im Bikemarkt schön mit RCZ Waren Geld verdienen möchte ist schon "lustig" (DT Swiss Laufradsätze, Bianchi Methanol Rahmen, Scapin Framesets, Deore Dual Control Hebel, uvm).



Gibt ein paar "RCZ" Händler...

EDIT: Mich würde ja interessieren wie die Händler das machen? Verkaufen ja mit Rechnung...


----------



## osbow (28. Februar 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt auch niemanden was unterstellen und wir sind alle auch nicht besser bla bla, aber das Used-Elitebikes https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/25952 im Bikemarkt schön mit RCZ Waren Geld verdienen möchte ist schon "lustig" (DT Swiss Laufradsätze, Bianchi Methanol Rahmen, Scapin Framesets, Deore Dual Control Hebel, uvm).


Immerhin bestellt der nicht 20 Verbauten und parkt diese in seinem Keller...


----------



## ma1208 (28. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gibt ein paar "RCZ" Händler...
> 
> EDIT: Mich würde ja interessieren wie die Händler das machen? Verkaufen ja mit Rechnung...



Wo ist da das Problem dabei? Ist doch egal wo die was einkaufen? Warum sollen die im Weiterverkauf keine Rechnung ausstellen können, wenn sie Händler sind. Ob sich das wirklich lohnt sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (28. Februar 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt auch niemanden was unterstellen und wir sind alle auch nicht besser bla bla, aber das Used-Elitebikes https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/25952 im Bikemarkt schön mit RCZ Waren Geld verdienen möchte ist schon "lustig" (DT Swiss Laufradsätze, Bianchi Methanol Rahmen, Scapin Framesets, Deore Dual Control Hebel, uvm).


Hinter dem User Elitebikes steckt ein Fahrrad-Enthusiast der sich mit seinem Hobby selbständig gemacht hat und einen Onlineshop aufgebaut hat. 
Da RCZ auch an Händler verkauft, überschneiden sich die Sortimente weil Used-Elitebikes.at teilweise bei RCZ kauft. 
Er verkauft aber mit ganz normaler Gewährleistung, Rücknahmemöglichkeit und zahlt seine Steuern. 
Was ist daran schlecht oder unlauter?


----------



## pAn1c (28. Februar 2020)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Für Vorbauten, egal ob Syntace, Easton, Oval oder Ritchey, auch für die besseren,  habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren noch nie mehr als einen 5er oder 10er bezahlt. Ich glaube, die kosten in der Herstellung nicht viel.



Isar, bist du es?


----------



## Sahnie (28. Februar 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Isar, bist du es?


Ich bin RCZ-Kunde der ersten Generation......aber bei Vorbauten fällt es schon arg auf, dass die Dinger immer irgendwo für ein paar Cent verschachert werden.


----------



## Triturbo (28. Februar 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> Hinter dem User Elitebikes steckt ein Fahrrad-Enthusiast der sich mit seinem Hobby selbständig gemacht hat und einen Onlineshop aufgebaut hat.
> Da RCZ auch an Händler verkauft, überschneiden sich die Sortimente weil Used-Elitebikes.at teilweise bei RCZ kauft.
> Er verkauft aber mit ganz normaler Gewährleistung, Rücknahmemöglichkeit und zahlt seine Steuern.
> Was ist daran schlecht oder unlauter?



Darum schrieb ich "und wir sind alle auch nicht besser bla bla"


----------



## prolink (28. Februar 2020)

bei denn Händler EK hier in Österreich muss man sich halt anders helfen
wundert mich nicht


----------



## SgtIcetea (29. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Sram GX Eagle Kassette um ca. 98€ plus Versand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab 110 plus Versand


----------



## Flo7 (29. Februar 2020)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Ich hab 110 plus Versand



Musst in Pfund zahlen! Sind dann 85 GBP- ca 98€


----------



## pAn1c (29. Februar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Oko Magig Milk High Fibre um 12€ /1 Liter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um die 20€ Euro Porto kommt man aber nicht herum?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. Februar 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> leichte AME Vorbauten von Answer für 6 Euro das Stück:
> geht aber über rczbikeshop.de rein und ruft die Marke Answer auf...
> 
> ANSWER Potence AME 31.8x50mm Black (306-31243-C109) =* 5.99e au lieu de 78.35e*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (29. Februar 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Um die 20€ Euro Porto kommt man aber nicht herum?



Wieder in Pfund zahlen, dann sind es 17€

Aber ja, Versandkosten sind hoch daher zahlt es sich nur aus wenn man mehr bestellt.



sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 987564



War nur bis gestern gültig!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. Februar 2020)

mist zu spät


----------



## md82 (29. Februar 2020)

Das Hope Laufrad aus dem Bike24-Angebot wäre bei mir dann doch wieder verfügbar, nachdem Blechtreiber nach seiner Zusage abgesprungen ist.

Also, falls jemand ein neues, unbenutztes Hope Tech 35W Boost Hinterrad mit XD Freilauf haben möchte, soll er sich gerne melden.
Preis wäre dann halt die 149€ zzgl. Versandkosten (DHL 6,49€).

Zur Info: das Laufrad war aber auch seit gestern wieder bei Bike24 im Angebot. Mit viel Glück kann man da noch eins ergattern, dann entfallen halt die Versandkosten, da Bike24 bei der Summe keine Versandkosten erhebt.






						Hope Tech 35W - Pro 4 27,5+ Zoll Hinterrad - 12x148mm Boost - schwarz
					

Hope Tech 35W - Pro 4 27,5+ Zoll Hinterrad - 12x148mm Boost - schwarz




					www.bike24.de


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Februar 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 987564


Gestern ging er noch und ich habe mir auch einen bestellt. Leider hat nix anderes gepasst, sodass der Gesamtpreis mit 16€ doch mehr ist als nur die 6€ von denen hier geschrieben wurde.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. März 2020)

Ich finde zu den Next Carbon Lenkern irgendwie keine Infos, nur für 720/725mm, selbst wenn ich 5 Jahre zurück gehe mit web.archive.com. 

Gewicht und Rise wären schon mal nicht so schlecht zu wissen.





						RACEFACE Handlebar NEXT Carbon 31.8x760mm Matt Black/Turquoise RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>RACEFACE Handlebar NEXT Carbon 31.8x760mm Matt Black/Turquoise</strong></p> <p><strong>FEATURES</strong></p> <p><span>Material : Carbon<br />Dimensions : 31.8x760mm<br />BackSweep : 8°<br /></span> </p> <p>**The product is on the ph




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				








						RACEFACE Handlebar NEXT Carbon ALL MOUNTAIN 31.8x760mm Matt Black/Red RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>RACEFACE Handlebar NEXT Carbon ALL MOUNTAIN 31.8x760mm Matt Black/Red</strong></p> <p><strong>FEATURES</strong></p> <p>Material : Carbon<br />Dimensions : 31.8x760mm<br />BackSweep : 9°<br /> </p> <p>**The product is on the photo</p




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. März 2020)

Würde rein optisch sagen, der Rise ist 0!
Gewicht hätten Sie mal angeben können,das stimmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (2. März 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Um die 20€ Euro Porto kommt man aber nicht herum?


Klar! Einfach vor Ort abholen.


----------



## pAn1c (2. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Klar! Einfach vor Ort abholen.



Wird leider nicht angeboten.


----------



## fone (2. März 2020)

Verdammt!


----------



## homerkills (2. März 2020)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...und vorher wurde "Aufgeräumt"!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Verdammt!


Bis Du klimaneutral von München nach Luxemburg gereist wärst, wäre das zeitlich begrenze Angebot eh abgelaufen. ​


----------



## fone (2. März 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bis Du klimaneutral von München nach Luxemburg gereist wärst, wäre das zeitlich begrenze Angebot eh abgelaufen.


Nicht Luxemburg, UK! Zu PlanetX. 



homerkills schrieb:


> ...und vorher wurde "Aufgeräumt"!


Nix dabei was sich lohnen würde.
Ich glaub die waren heute nur zu faul vernünftige Rabatt-Aktionen zu basteln. Vorhin war die Seite mal down, vielleicht hatten sie auch keine Zeit.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. März 2020)

Ach so! Dann muss also noch das Faltboot mit ins Gepäck.


----------



## sharky (3. März 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ach so! Dann muss also noch das Faltboot mit ins Gepäck.


sie meinen fatbike?


----------



## Montigomo (3. März 2020)

skask schrieb:


> MT 5 Set für 129,-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man die Bremsen bliebig links/rechts montieren? Heisst dann das, dass ich zwei irgenwo "hinterbremse" kaufen könnte?


----------



## md82 (3. März 2020)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (3. März 2020)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Kann man die Bremsen bliebig links/rechts montieren? Heisst dann das, dass ich zwei irgenwo "hinterbremse" kaufen könnte?


Ja


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. März 2020)

Malla512 schrieb:


> Habe nen coolen Preis für ne DVO Onyx Doppelbrücke entdeckt =>879€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gab es gerade erst bei RCZ für unter 600€, allerdings nicht in schwarz.


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2020)

Ich empfinde 12% Rabatt auch nicht als tolles Schnäppchen...

ob @Malla512 die Gabel mit der Emerald verwechselt hat? Vielleicht sah er nur 879€ und DVO Gabel...?


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. März 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> *? Dicker Gabel-Sale bei Komking ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gilt auch für MRP-Gabeln  
Ribbon Coil zB für 800 €


----------



## DerohneName (4. März 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt auch niemanden was unterstellen und wir sind alle auch nicht besser bla bla, aber das Used-Elitebikes https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/25952 im Bikemarkt schön mit RCZ Waren Geld verdienen möchte ist schon "lustig" (DT Swiss Laufradsätze, Bianchi Methanol Rahmen, Scapin Framesets, Deore Dual Control Hebel, uvm).


Wo das Problem?
Der verkauft sein Zeug als Händler (ergo Steuer, Gwl etc.) zum größten Teil billiger als andere RCZ-Hamster hier im IBC - die geben dir C2C auch 100% ne Gewährleistung und Rechnung ;-)
Den Topaz für bissl über 200€ wirst du sicher sonst nirgendwo um den Preis finden.


----------



## Triturbo (4. März 2020)

Kein Problem, siehe:


Triturbo schrieb:


> Darum schrieb ich "und wir sind alle auch nicht besser bla bla"



Ich fand es nur "interessant"


----------



## Steefan (4. März 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> mist zu spät



Für die 40mm-Variante gibt es wieder einen Code: *RCZHL1*

(Offer available until  thursday  05th march  2020 at midnight (CET))


----------



## esmirald_h (4. März 2020)

Für die 50mm-Variante gibt es wieder einen Code: *RCZHL*


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. März 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Für die 40mm-Variante gibt es wieder einen Code: *RCZHL1*
> 
> (Offer available until  thursday  05th march  2020 at midnight (CET))





esmirald_h schrieb:


> Für die 50mm-Variante gibt es wieder einen Code: *RCZHL*



Danke Leute - hab mir den 50mm Variante bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gokus (5. März 2020)

Powermeter Angebote – power2max
					






					www.power2max.com
				




Kann ich für meine SRAM X01 die FSA im Sale kaufen und nur den Spider montieren?

Oder passt nur der SRAM Single Powermeter? (welcher halt nicht im Sale ist)


----------



## Flo7 (5. März 2020)

gokus schrieb:


> Powermeter Angebote – power2max
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die FSA passt nicht, hat eine andere Verzahnung!


----------



## Aldar (5. März 2020)

?


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. März 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Adidas Outlet Sale. Unter anderem Five Ten Schuhe.
> 
> Über den Code gibt es nochmal 20 % zusätzlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2020)

Gabs da mehr als minigrößen?


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 991207



Bei einem so komplexen Code vermute ich einmalige Anwendbarkeit, evtl. sogar Bindung an einen Account. Warum sonst so unique?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennerR (7. März 2020)

bei mir hat dieser Link funktioniert.

Dort Code anzeigen, Code kopieren und weiter zum Shop...


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2020)

RennerR schrieb:


> bei mir hat dieser Link funtioniert.
> 
> Dort Code anzeigen, Code kopieren und weiter zum Shop...



Ich bekomme da einen anderen Gutscheincode bei der 20% Aktion. Wahrscheinlich also Einmalcodes.


----------



## RennerR (7. März 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich also Einmalcodes.



Genau. Aber funktionierend, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (7. März 2020)

Bestimmt, brauche nur gerade nix.

Edit: Habe doch zugeschlagen, in Summe fast 50% konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Und ja, Methode funktioniert.


----------



## wirme (7. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 991207



Habs mal editiert. Code gilt nur einmal. Kann hier aber neu erzeugt werden:





__





						20% extra Rabatt auf alles im Outlet bei adidas | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## wirme (7. März 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bestimmt, brauche nur gerade nix.
> 
> Edit: Habe doch zugeschlagen, in Summe fast 50% konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Und ja, Methode funktioniert.




Bei mir das gleiche  ;-)

Eigentlich brauche ich gerade auch nix.
Hatte mir gestern ein paar neue Laufschuhe bei Intersport gekauft. Von 140€ auf 100€ reduziert. Die gleichen in ner anderen Farbe hab ich dann im Outlet für 56 € gekauft.

Jetzt soll bzw. muss ich noch was für meine Holde bestellen ?


----------



## SilIy (8. März 2020)

Weil es ja jetzt kein Boutique-Schnapper ist, poste ich es Mal hier, bei CRC gibt es im Ausverkauf die Suntour Aion 35 EVO Boost für 203,00€. Es müsste die LO-R PCS sein. Mit Code CLEAR2020 gibt es noch 10€ Rabatt. Also obige Gabel für 193,00€ für den budgetbewussten Fahrer. Performance ist im für den Otto-Normal-Fahrer - denke ich - absolut in Ordnung.



			https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/suntour-aion-35-evo-gabel-boost-2018/rp-prod194871


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. März 2020)

Beim ALDI Nord gibt es übrigens wieder die Kofferwaage für 4.99 € (ganz praktisch um Rucksack und Bike gewichtsmäßig optimieren zu können). Mit etwas Glück setzen die die evtl. wieder runter auf 3,99, wenn keiner die zu dem Preis kauft.
Auch gesehen: beim Lidl mal wieder den Digitalmeßschieber für 9.99 €.


----------



## Knuspel (12. März 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> beim Lidl mal wieder den Digitalmeßschieber für 9.99 €.



Was kann der messen? 0 und 1?


----------



## ma1208 (12. März 2020)

10 und 11 sollte er auch können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. März 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> 10 und 11 sollte er auch können



Also 2 und 3?


----------



## platt_ziege (12. März 2020)

ist das denn der mit oder ohne ukw radio?


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. März 2020)

Knuspel schrieb:


> Was kann der messen? 0 und 1?


Für Deine Zwecke also vollkommen ungeeignet.


----------



## pAn1c (12. März 2020)

Hauptsache der Lidl Fahrrad Montage Ständer ist noch da, dann nehme ich noch mal 2 mit. Das sollte dann bis ans Lebensende reichen


----------



## Ximi (13. März 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Lidl Fahrrad Montage Ständer ist noch da, dann nehme ich noch mal 2 mit. Das sollte dann bis ans Lebensende reichen


Taugt der was?


----------



## null-2wo (13. März 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Lidl Fahrrad Montage Ständer ist noch da, dann nehme ich noch mal 2 mit. Das sollte dann bis ans Lebensende reichen


he, du hamsterkäufer! lass uns auch noch was übrig 



Ximi schrieb:


> Taugt der was?


wenn das klopapier alle is... absolut!


----------



## topmech (13. März 2020)

Ximi schrieb:


> Taugt der was?


Hab seit Montag auch einen. Denke der ist recht brauchbar für die üblichen Arbeiten, außer wenn mal ein Tretlager ohne Schlagschrauber ausgeschraubt werden möchte, dann sollte man das Rad anderweitig irgendwo befestigen.
Wenn man das Rad im oder Nahe vom Schwerpunkt klemmt, verdreht es sich nicht. Auch über Nacht nicht, soweit konnte ich das Teil schon testen. Ein Test mit Gangschaltung einstellen steht noch aus. Es ist schon ein großer Vorteil das Zeug auf Arbeitshöhe machen zu können und nicht im Knien arbeiten zu müssen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. März 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> he, du hamsterkäufer! lass uns auch noch was übrig


Wer braucht schon Hamster...?


----------



## platt_ziege (13. März 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Hamster...?


ihr grossstadt kiddies, nahrung und kleidung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oerek (13. März 2020)

Ximi schrieb:


> Taugt der was?


 Geht schon, habe meinen schon 2 Jahre. Finde eigentlich nur die Beine zur Stabilisierung nervig, diese nehmen relativ viel Platz weg und sind mitunter nervig beim auf/abbauen. Wenn du mal nach Bildern googlest, Lidl Ständer und der von Parktools, letzterer löst das imho schöner.

Klemmung usw. funktioniert recht gut und einfach, keine Klagen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. März 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> Hab seit Montag auch einen. Denke der ist recht brauchbar für die üblichen Arbeiten, außer wenn mal ein Tretlager ohne Schlagschrauber ausgeschraubt werden möchte, dann sollte man das Rad anderweitig irgendwo befestigen.
> Wenn man das Rad im oder Nahe vom Schwerpunkt klemmt, verdreht es sich nicht. Auch über Nacht nicht, soweit konnte ich das Teil schon testen. Ein Test mit Gangschaltung einstellen steht noch aus. Es ist schon ein großer Vorteil das Zeug auf Arbeitshöhe machen zu können und nicht im Knien arbeiten zu müssen.


Wie fest verschraubst du bitte dein Tretlager?


----------



## hasardeur (13. März 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wie fest verschraubst du bitte dein Tretlager?



Dreck kann eine Bitch sein.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. März 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dreck kann eine Bitch sein.


Richtig, damit hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Duc851 (13. März 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dreck kann eine Bitch sein.


Putzen?!
Wenns nicht ohne Werkzeug rein geht ist es nicht sauber genug... Zumindest für mich.


----------



## toastet (13. März 2020)

ist jetzt mindestens das 3. mal, eher das 4. mal im Thread, zumal auch schon wieder teurer geworden



Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> SLX Bremse fürs Brötchenholbike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (13. März 2020)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> SLX Bremse fürs Brötchenholbike.
> 
> CNC-Bike Onlineshop - Shimano SLX Discbrakeset BL/BR-M675 900/1700mm


Brötchenholbike?! Ist das ernst gemeint? Ich dachte die Bremsen sind ganz nicht so schlecht...


----------



## Duc851 (13. März 2020)

Ich würd mich mit ner Slx Bremse nicht an die Eisdiele trauen, höchstens zum Bäcker oder in den Wald.


----------



## null-2wo (13. März 2020)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Brötchenholbike?! Ist das ernst gemeint? Ich dachte die Bremsen sind ganz nicht so schlecht...


für 90% aller wald- und wiesenbiker sind die absolut ausreichend. als echte forumselite kann man sowas natürlich nicht fahren - sind die falschen buchstaben drauf.


----------



## famagoer (13. März 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> für 90% aller wald- und wiesenbiker sind die absolut ausreichend. als echte forumselite kann man sowas natürlich nicht fahren - sind die falschen buchstaben drauf.


Das "L" ließe sich mit Edding recht kostenfünstig zu einem "E" ummalen - dann passt's wieder für'n flotten Spruch an der Diele


----------



## alles-fahrer (13. März 2020)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Brötchenholbike?! Ist das ernst gemeint? Ich dachte die Bremsen sind ganz nicht so schlecht...


Kommt halt auf dein Gewicht und den gewünschten Einsatz an. Für Leute mit 90kg und mehr ist die eher für Touren geeignet. Beim Einsatz im steilen Gelände mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten ist die dann eben schon überfordert.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Kommt halt auf dein Gewicht und den gewünschten Einsatz an. Für Leute mit 90kg und mehr ist die eher für Touren geeignet. Beim Einsatz im steilen Gelände und höheren Geschwindigkeiten ist die dann eben schon überfordert.


die leute früher mit ihren cantileverbremsen müssen wahre teufelskerle gewesen sein!


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. März 2020)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> SLX Bremse fürs Brötchenholbike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder für ein Rad, welches auch im Wald bewegt wird. Die Bremsen sind toll. Sie wanderten gestern ans Rad meines Sohnes.


----------



## alles-fahrer (13. März 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> die leute früher mit ihren cantileverbremsen müssen wahre teufelskerle gewesen sein!


Puh, ein Glück ist das vorbei! Hat sich aber auch fahrerisch einiges getan in der Zeit  .


----------



## Evel Karnievel (13. März 2020)

Mensch Spaß.
Hätte ich Damenrad geschrieben, wären auch welche aus der Hecke gesprungen.
Ich finde sie top.


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. März 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Puh, ein Glück ist das vorbei! Hat sich aber auch fahrerisch einiges getan in der Zeit  .


Bei mir nicht
Ich als Forumsbiker kann mich eh nur theoretisch verbessern, zum fahren hab ich  keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (14. März 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Kommt halt auf dein Gewicht und den gewünschten Einsatz an. Für Leute mit 90kg und mehr ist die eher für Touren geeignet. Beim Einsatz im steilen Gelände mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten ist die dann eben schon überfordert.


hab die mit 100kg bergab genutzt. war zur günstigen 395er ein quantensprung... aber gibt für viel geld auch besseres.
 ich kann die olle slx nur empfehlen.


----------



## SilIy (14. März 2020)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> hab die mit 100kg bergab genutzt. war zur günstigen 395er ein quantensprung... aber gibt für viel geld auch besseres.
> ich kann die olle slx nur empfehlen.



Und wenn die SLX nicht reicht, kann man sich immer noch n Stock in die Speichen ballern. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier einige mit angezogene Bremse bei Tempo 230 auf der Autobahn unterwegs sind und sich dann fragen, warum es so merkwürdig riecht.


----------



## Jaerrit (14. März 2020)

Ich versteh die elendige Diskussion hier ehrlich gesagt nicht. Am Gräwwllbaigg reichen mir die billigen, mechanischen Tektro Mira für 10€ je Bremssattel, am MTB hingegen steh ich auf richtig bissig, da muss es vorn schon MT5, Cura4 oder sowas in der Richtung sein, ich mag es einfach wenn es ordentlich zupackt. Wer hat jetzt recht? Wer die SLX fahren will kann das ja machen, mir ist das zu wenig was da kommt - am MTB


----------



## famagoer (14. März 2020)

markusscharfer schrieb:


> Race Face six C Lenker um 73€ orange, grün
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sogar nur € 63.00 mit Gutscheincode NEWAT.


----------



## alles-fahrer (14. März 2020)

markusscharfer schrieb:


> Race Face six C Lenker um 73€ orange, grün
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Tipp, vielen Dank! Mit "NEWDE" für knapp 63 Euro einen 35mm hohen Plastelenker in meiner Lieblingsfarbe. Toll!


----------



## kRoNiC (14. März 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Super Tipp, vielen Dank! Mit "NEWDE" für knapp 63 Euro einen 35mm hohen Plastelenker in meiner Lieblingsfarbe. Toll!


Der hat nur 20mm Rise, die 35mm beziehen sich auf den Klemmdurchmesser


----------



## alles-fahrer (14. März 2020)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Der hat nur 20mm Rise, die 35mm beziehen sich auf den Klemmdurchmesser


Die unterschiedlichen Farben haben unterschiedlich viel Rise. Der orange über den ich mich so freue hat 35mm Rise  .


----------



## kRoNiC (14. März 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Die unterschiedlichen Farben haben unterschiedlich viel Rise. Der orange über den ich mich so freue hat 35mm Rise  .



Ok, hatte nur unten in der Beschreibung gelesen, da steht bei dem 20mm


----------



## Flo7 (14. März 2020)

Newus spart 18€ ab 75€...



alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Die unterschiedlichen Farben haben unterschiedlich viel Rise. Der orange über den ich mich so freue hat 35mm Rise  .



Die 35mm beziehen sich sicher auf den Klemmdurchmesser, denke der wird nur 20mm Rise haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (14. März 2020)

Den orangenen habe ich mir auch angeschaut und kurz gezuckt. Der hat definitiv 20 mm rise. Die 35 mm sind der Klemmendurchmesser, in der Tat.


----------



## kRoNiC (14. März 2020)

Jetzt raubt ihm doch nicht die Illusion


----------



## alles-fahrer (14. März 2020)

Und der türkise hat 10mm klemmdurchmesser? 

Die Bilder entsprechen auch meiner Interpretation. Aber klar - die Möglichkeit eines Fehlers ist bei solchen Schnäppchen nie ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Mustermann_ (14. März 2020)

Kann man die Guide RSC Bremse mit den alten Avid G3 CS Bremsscheiben fahren?


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2020)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> Kann man die Guide RSC Bremse mit den alten Avid G3 CS Bremsscheiben fahren?


Warum sollte man das nicht können?


----------



## Mustermann_ (14. März 2020)

Danke für die Antwort.
Die vielen neuen Standards verunsichern mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. März 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Das "L" ließe sich mit Edding recht kostenfünstig zu einem "E" ummalen - dann passt's wieder für'n flotten Spruch an der Diele


Weiß nicht, ob Sexbremse so ein erfolgsversprechender Spruch ist. ?


----------



## emse33 (15. März 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Sogar nur € 63.00 mit Gutscheincode NEWAT.


Super, Danke dir


----------



## famagoer (15. März 2020)

emse33 schrieb:


> Super, Danke dir


Gerne! 

Hab auch zugeschlagen für den Aufbau des neuen Rallon. Dazu noch Lizard Skinz Griffe (auch bei wiggle mit bestellt) und im Bikemarkt einen Tune GT35 für 100 Euro ergattert. Das wird sweet!


----------



## famagoer (15. März 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob Sexbremse so ein erfolgsversprechender Spruch ist. ?


In der jetzigen Qurantänezeit gilt: Frauen lieben vorsichtige Männer!

Also: An der Eisdiele die Sexbremse raushängen lassen und am 1. Jänner das Neujahrsbaby fragen: Who's your Daddy?


----------



## xlacherx (18. März 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> auch noch geil:
> 
> *SANTA CRUZ BRONSON 3.0 CC CARBON 27,5 RAHMENKIT MODELL 2020*
> 3.499,00€
> ...


Ich würde eher dieser grip 2 nehmen. Die kostet das gleiche


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. März 2020)

Dann sind wenigstens beide gleich zu teuer


----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 997262
> 
> Planet X rechnet wieder 1:1 um


Wenn du jetzt noch dein Bild auf Planet X verlinkst, dann wirds über-pro. Siehe unten   /edit: jetzt hats mir den Link auch zerlegt. in der Vorschau hats geklappt  





Springsale ist auch noch aktiv.


----------



## Flo7 (18. März 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch dein Bild auf Planet X verlinkst, dann wirds über-pro. Siehe unten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider funktioniert das noch nicht ganz richtig...


----------



## slowbeat (18. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 997262
> 
> Planet X rechnet wieder 1:1 um


Das ist nur eine Vorschau auf den Pfundkurs in wenigen Tagen


----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2020)

Ja, zu früh gefreut. Bei einigen spontan gecheckten Rahmen funktiert die Umrechnung auch nicht wie angekündigt.

/Edit: funktioniert jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (18. März 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch dein Bild auf Planet X verlinkst, dann wirds über-pro. Siehe unten   /edit: jetzt hats mir den Link auch zerlegt. in der Vorschau hats geklappt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich extra nicht gemacht, damit die nur-abgreifer und sonst meckerer wenigstens mal ein bisschen was tun müssen.

Hatte mich eigentlich auch schon auf ein paar wütende Kommentare gefreut...


----------



## alles-fahrer (18. März 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Den orangenen habe ich mir auch angeschaut und kurz gezuckt. Der hat definitiv 20 mm rise. Die 35 mm sind der Klemmendurchmesser, in der Tat.


Lenker ist angekommen, und hat tatsächlich 35mm Rise!


----------



## ma1208 (18. März 2020)

Gratulation! Als ich geschaut habe, voraussichtlich dann nach dir, war definitiv nur 20 mm zu haben. Viel Spaß damit! War ein guter Schnapper!
(Eigentlich ärgere ich mich immer noch ein wenig nicht gekauft zu haben, aber streng genommen brauche ich den nicht...)


----------



## Pakalolo (18. März 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Lenker ist angekommen, und hat tatsächlich 35mm Rise!
> Anhang anzeigen 997344


Und das wolltest du so? Falls nicht, würde ihn dir abnehmen.


----------



## alles-fahrer (18. März 2020)

Sorry - keine Chance @Pakalolo ;-).
Ich habe schon länger nach einem höheren Lenker gesucht, und gerade in orange ist er für mein bike perfekt


----------



## Pakalolo (18. März 2020)

Na dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## pAn1c (18. März 2020)

crazymofo schrieb:


> Super Angebote bei Komking auch auf 2020er Modelle Santa Cruz und Nicolai
> z.B das neue Santa für Heckler S Kit für 6799€ statt regulär 8599€
> https://www.komking.de/Santa-Cruz-Heckler-Carbon-CC-S-Kit



Falsche Plattform


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. März 2020)

crazymofo schrieb:


> Super Angebote bei Komking auch auf 2020er Modelle Santa Cruz und Nicolai
> z.B das neue Santa für Heckler S Kit für 6799€ statt regulär 8599€
> https://www.komking.de/Santa-Cruz-Heckler-Carbon-CC-S-Kit


Auch wenn es nicht ins MTB-News Forum passt:

Da scheint das Angebot bei der aktuellen Lage wohl nicht so sehr zur Nachfrage zu passen, ansonsten wäre der Preis nicht so niedrig kurz nach der Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. März 2020)

Strunzhässlich obendrein! ☝??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (19. März 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht ins MTB-News Forum passt:
> 
> Da scheint das Angebot bei der aktuellen Lage wohl nicht so sehr zur Nachfrage zu passen, ansonsten wäre der Preis nicht so niedrig kurz nach der Veröffentlichung.


Schon mal geschaut, was draußen los ist? Wir sind am Beginn einer massiven Rezession. Die haben die Lager genauso voll wie die Hosen. Ende der Saison werden viele Hersteller die Bikes auf den Markt werfen. Die Zeit der spontanen Lustkäufe ist bei vielen Kunden erst mal vorbei in Zeiten der Jobunsicherheit


----------



## DerHackbart (19. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Schon mal geschaut, was draußen los ist? Wir sind am Beginn einer massiven Rezession. Die haben die Lager genauso voll wie die Hosen. Ende der Saison werden viele Hersteller die Bikes auf den Markt werfen. Die Zeit der spontanen Lustkäufe ist bei vielen Kunden erst mal vorbei in Zeiten der Jobunsicherheit



Weiter offtopic:

Bei den Autohäusern sieht es mit Bestands Fahrzeugen genau so. Ich muss mir wegen Totalschaden ein neues KFZ kaufen und habe bei Mobile diverse fahrzeuge auf Beobachtung. Die Händler reduzieren jetzt schon die Preise...


----------



## Flo7 (19. März 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht ins MTB-News Forum passt:
> 
> Da scheint das Angebot bei der aktuellen Lage wohl nicht so sehr zur Nachfrage zu passen, ansonsten wäre der Preis nicht so niedrig kurz nach der Veröffentlichung.




Wieso, war ja beim Megatower und Hightower nicht anders?!


----------



## davez (19. März 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wieso, war ja beim Megatower und Hightower nicht anders?!


Normalerweise kommen die Rabatte bei SC erst am Ende der Saison, nicht schon zu Beginn


----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommen die Rabatte bei SC erst am Ende der Saison, nicht schon zu Beginn



Dieses Jahr kommt das Ende der Saison eben etwas früher.


----------



## redspawn2005 (19. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommen die Rabatte bei SC erst am Ende der Saison, nicht schon zu Beginn


Kommt auf den Händler an... Hab auch schon direkt nach Einführung eines neuen Modells ein x01 Kit für -25% bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (19. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommen die Rabatte bei SC erst am Ende der Saison, nicht schon zu Beginn




Ja die ganz Hohen 50% und mehr , aber 20% und mehr bekommst auch wenn die Räder neu raus kommen...


----------



## Nd-60 (19. März 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Händler an... Hab auch schon direkt nach Einführung eines neuen Modells ein x01 Kit für -25% bekommen





Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja die ganz Hohen 50% und mehr , aber 20% und mehr bekommst auch wenn die Räder neu raus kommen...


Das erinnert mich an Matratzen Concorde. 
Rabattschlacht und Streichpreisparty.


----------



## DerHackbart (19. März 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an Matratzen Concorde.
> Rabattschlacht und Streichpreisparty.


Nur ohne Luftballons.  ?


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an Matratzen Concorde.
> Rabattschlacht und Streichpreisparty.


Oder Möbelhäuser. Mehrwertsteuer geschenkt, 25% Supersonderextrarabatt und trotzdem noch teurer als der Normalpreis in der Woche davor.


----------



## davez (19. März 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr kommt das Ende der Saison eben etwas früher.


Vor der Saison ist nach der Saison  
Wenn jetzt auch noch die Ausgangssperre kommt, bekomme ich den Lagerkoller. Da hilft auch das Fitnessbike im Keller nix


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2020)

Hab jetzt 7 Wochen auf der Rolle fahren müssen wegen Handoperation.
Dann schaffst du das auch?


----------



## zymnokxx (19. März 2020)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Weiter offtopic:
> 
> Bei den Autohäusern sieht es mit Bestands Fahrzeugen genau so. Ich muss mir wegen Totalschaden ein neues KFZ kaufen und habe bei Mobile diverse fahrzeuge auf Beobachtung. Die Händler reduzieren jetzt schon die Preise...


Nochmal offtopic:
Wenn es bei Mieten/Wohnungskauf auch so wäre fände ich das gar nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Nochmal offtopic:
> Wenn es bei Mieten/Wohnungskauf auch so wäre fände ich das gar nicht mal schlecht.



Also am Leid anderer bereichern? Klasse Einstellung.

Wenn jemand verkaufen MUSS, dann Menschen, denen es finanziell schlecht geht, nicht Miethaie oder Menschen, die Ihr Geld in Immobilen parken.


----------



## TitusLE (19. März 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Also am Leid anderer bereichern? Klasse Einstellung.


Naja, ich glaube, so extrem war das sicher nicht gemeint. Es geht wohl vielmehr darum, dass die mancherorts sehr hohen Mieten etwas reduziert werden könnten.


----------



## piilu (19. März 2020)

Warum sollten Mieten sinken? Momentan ist in eine andere Mietwohnung umziehen doch praktisch unmöglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaube, so extrem war das sicher nicht gemeint. Es geht wohl vielmehr darum, dass die mancherorts sehr hohen Mieten etwas reduziert werden könnten.



Ja, möglich. In dem Fall > Verzeihung. Die Geier ziehen jedoch schon ihre Kreise und vermehren sich schneller, als die Zahl der Infizierten.


----------



## Remux (19. März 2020)

Hmmm mein Stereo 170 SL gegen das Hightower LT eintauschen?


----------



## famagoer (19. März 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Lenker ist angekommen, und hat tatsächlich 35mm Rise!
> Anhang anzeigen 997344


Kann ich bestätigen!

Wen es interessiert: Haargenau 210 Gramm. Ich hab einen Tune GT35 dazugekauft, macht insgesamt um die 330 Gramm.

Oder das bestehende Setup belassen: Schmolke TLO Riser mit 735mm Breite mit Intend Grace - insgesamt heftige 205 Gramm... Steifigkeit wird vermutlich deutlich zu spüren sein - aber ob man das braucht / will?!


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen!
> 
> Wen es interessiert: Haargenau 210 Gramm. Ich hab einen Tune GT35 dazugekauft, macht insgesamt um die 330 Gramm.
> 
> ...


Der Sixc ist an sich (lt. meinem Kollegen )schon knüppelhart


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Vor der Saison ist nach der Saison
> Wenn jetzt auch noch die Ausgangssperre kommt, bekomme ich den Lagerkoller. Da hilft auch das Fitnessbike im Keller nix


Das wird kommen! Leider kapieren es die Leute nicht sich freiwillig einzuschränken und somit eine Ausgangssperre zu Verhindern. Also geht es wohl nur mit einer solchen!


----------



## CoolRider (19. März 2020)

So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2020)

CoolRider schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch.


Es ist aber erschreckend daß es so ist!


----------



## pAn1c (19. März 2020)

Die Zecken sitzen im Park, und ziehen alle an einer Tüte.
ohne Worte!


----------



## CoolRider (19. März 2020)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Die Zecken sitzen im Park, und ziehen alle an einer Tüte.
> ohne Worte!


Genau, wir brauchen mehr Tüten!! Das ist die Lösung!
Ernsthaft, Leute, könnt ihr wenigstens den Schnäppchenthread coronafrei halten?
Es gibt zig andere Threads, da könnt ihr den ganzen Tag abseiern, soviel ihr wollt!

Danke!


----------



## kartoffelbrot (19. März 2020)

Und wenn's wo günstig Klopapier gibt?


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Und wenn's wo günstig Klopapier gibt?


Dann hier rein!


----------



## Remux (19. März 2020)

Genau, sagt mir lieber ob ich das SC Hightower für mein Stereo 170 holen soll


----------



## Jaerrit (19. März 2020)

Nein


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Genau, sagt mir lieber ob ich das SC Hightower für mein Stereo 170 holen soll


Cube verkaufen immer gut?



Aber dann an mich,gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (19. März 2020)

Ja


----------



## Remux (19. März 2020)

Bin schwer am grübeln. Das Stereo fährt sich wirklich gut, ich glaube aber die 150mm des Hightower würden mir reichen. Viel mehr als nauders wird nicht gefahren.


----------



## pAn1c (19. März 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Genau, sagt mir lieber ob ich das SC Hightower für mein Stereo 170 holen soll



Ich frage mich, was das Cube mit dem Hightower machen soll?


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Bin schwer am grübeln. Das Stereo fährt sich wirklich gut, ich glaube aber die 150mm des Hightower würden mir reichen. Viel mehr als nauders wird nicht gefahren.


Hört sich nicht nach nem logischen Grund zum Wechseln an?

Heißt dann für dich: Machen!!?


----------



## Brewmaster (20. März 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Die Zecken sitzen im Park, und ziehen alle an einer Tüte.
> ohne Worte!


Was bist Du denn für ein drecks Faschist? Kann man hier bitte diesen Abschaum entfernen?


----------



## Korner (20. März 2020)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Was bist Du denn für ein drecks Faschist? Kann man hier bitte diesen Abschaum entfernen?



Hab dich gaymeldet.   
Dein Acc wird wie von dir gewünscht bald entfernt werden.


----------



## pAn1c (20. März 2020)

Korner schrieb:


> Hab dich gaymeldet.
> Dein Acc wird wie von dir gewünscht bald entfernt werden.


Er ist vermutlich eine der von mir angesprochenen Steineschmeißern.
Spinnerbande


----------



## Jaerrit (20. März 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Er ist vermutlich eine der von mir angesprochenen Steineschmeißern.
> Spinnerbande


Du bist ja schon ein lustiger Vogel, kennst Du die Leute über die Du sprichst persönlich oder schließt Du von Äußerlichkeiten auf irgendwas? Vielleicht kannst auch Du Deine Ausdrucksweise etwas überdenken, ich habe nämliche eine ähnliche Situation beobachtet, in diesem Fall waren die Kiffer jedoch Leute die unsere besorgten Bürger gern „südländische Mitbürger“, „Schmarotzer“ oder wie auch immer nennen. Die Feststellung, dass sie aufgrund Ihrer Handlung schlicht „Idioten“ sind reicht doch aus, oder?

Oder meintest Du vielleicht diese kleinen, blutsaugenden Tiere die sich in ihren Wirten festbeißen, dann hab ich nix gesagt.
Der Beitrag von @Brewmaster ist übrigens in keiner Weise besser als Deiner, vielleicht geht ihr einfach biken solange ihr noch dürft statt jetzt schon dem Lagerkoller zu verfallen und sich gegenseitig die Köppe einzuhauen ?


----------



## davez (20. März 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Die Zecken sitzen im Park, und ziehen alle an einer Tüte.
> ohne Worte!


Irgendwo muss ich mich doch entspannen;  ich dachte, das sei Teil des home office Konzepts  Aber ich werde mir Deinen Rat zu Herzen und den Jungs sagen, dass ab heute jeder seine eigene Tüte nimmt


----------



## Roelof (20. März 2020)

Jetzt lassen wir die Zecken und Faschisten bitte in Ruhe und wer etwas sinnvolles beitragen möchte: mir fehlt immer noch ein Tipp für günstiges 4-lagiges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (20. März 2020)

2-lagiges einmal falten.


----------



## Roelof (20. März 2020)

Ich hab aber nur 3-lagiges zu Hause, daß wird jetzt kompliziert...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. März 2020)

Roelof schrieb:


> Jetzt lassen wir die Zecken und Faschisten bitte in Ruhe und wer etwas sinnvolles beitragen möchte: mir fehlt immer noch ein Tipp für günstiges 4-lagiges...


Duschbrause....


----------



## ma1208 (20. März 2020)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich hab aber nur 3-lagiges zu Hause, daß wird jetzt kompliziert...


Gar nicht, einfach doppelt falten und dann in ein drei gleich dicke Schichten auseinanderziehen.


----------



## CrossX (20. März 2020)

Alles Anfänger, so geht das. Da sind auch die Lagen egal.


----------



## CoolRider (20. März 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Alles Anfänger, so geht das. Da sind auch die Lagen egal.


Iiiiiiiiiih


----------



## Nd-60 (20. März 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Alles Anfänger, so geht das. Da sind auch die Lagen egal.


immer wieder geil. Ein Klassiker


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. März 2020)

Crusaider1 schrieb:


> Michelin Wild Race'R2 Tubeless Performance Line Faltreifen - 29 Zoll für nur 12,99 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Reifen sind schon seit längerem bei denen für 15 € drin gewesen, zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder für 13 €. Irgendwie scheint die aber trotzdem keiner zu kaufen... Keine Ahnung, ob die wirklich so schlecht sind. 

Bei bike24 scheint es bisher noch keine Probleme oder Einschränkungen zu geben. 
Gestern vormittags was bei denen bestellt, heute Vormittag war es dann da.


----------



## SgtIcetea (20. März 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Bei bike24 scheint es bisher noch keine Probleme oder Einschränkungen zu geben.
> Gestern vormittags was bei denen bestellt, heute Vormittag war es dann da.


Bike-Discount hat scheinbar zurzeit Probleme, Dienstag Abend was bestellt und noch nicht verschickt, hätte ich besser mal bei b24 bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (20. März 2020)

B24 läuft. Mittwoch abend bestellt. Heute geliefert


----------



## bobons (20. März 2020)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Bike-Discount hat scheinbar zurzeit Probleme, Dienstag Abend was bestellt und noch nicht verschickt, hätte ich besser mal bei b24 bestellt ?



Hast Du den Ironie-Smiley vergessen oder bist Du so klug?


----------



## pippimann (20. März 2020)

bc am dienstag was bestellt und noch nicht unterwegs da erst später lieferbar. scheiß corona


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. März 2020)

pippimann schrieb:


> bc am dienstag was bestellt und noch nicht unterwegs da erst später lieferbar. scheiß corona


Das hat bc heute per mail so angekündigt und um Verständnis gebeten.
Aber wenn das aktuell dein einziges Problem ist ,  dann is ja gut?


----------



## toastet (20. März 2020)

Vor 10 Tagen Versandmitteilung bei Wiggle bekommen mir der Sendungsnummer. DHL das Paket aber bis jetzt noch nichtmal bekommen. Ist aber wurscht, hat nun echt keine Priorität.


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. März 2020)

10 Tage ist aber schon lange, ohne das es abgeholt wurde?
zumindest länger als 3...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. März 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Vor 10 Tagen Versandmitteilung bei Wiggle bekommen mir der Sendungsnummer. DHL das Paket aber bis jetzt noch nichtmal bekommen. Ist aber wurscht, hat nun echt keine Priorität.


Wiggle und CRC (selber Laden) sind normal sehr fix was das Thema Lieferung angeht. Würde ich Mal nachhaken. Könnte natürlich auch mit der aktuellen Situation zusammen hängen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. März 2020)

Das einzige "Problem" habe ich derzeit mit den neuen Filterfunktionen bei bike24. Irgendwie wolltens die dort gut meinen und noch was verbessern. ?



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> SRAM NX Eagle Type 3 X-HORIZON Schaltwerk 12-fach
> 
> 
> SRAM ▶ NX Eagle™ Schaltwerk für Kassetten mit Ritzeln von 10 bis 50 Zähnen.
> ...



Diese Rezension dazu ist von mir.
Das als Ersatz gelieferte Schaltwerk funktioniert bisher recht gut.
Das ganze Drama mit dem Teil darf man gern in meiner derzeitigen Signatur lesen.


----------



## toastet (21. März 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wiggle und CRC (selber Laden) sind normal sehr fix was das Thema Lieferung angeht. Würde ich Mal nachhaken. Könnte natürlich auch mit der aktuellen Situation zusammen hängen.



Weiß ich, bestelle da seit Jahren regelmäßig. Wozu soll ich denen jetzt auf den Sack gehen? Es wird schon kommen oder halt irgendwann storniert werden.


----------



## spider1750 (21. März 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> B24 läuft. Mittwoch abend bestellt. Heute geliefert


Von Bike24 kam auch eine Mail, dass sie ganz normal in Europa ausliefern:
*Trotz der weitreichenden Veränderungen des Alltagsgeschäftes läuft der Betrieb unseres Onlineshops in der gewohnt hohen Qualität, zuverlässig und uneingeschränkt weiter.* Dank unserer großen Lagerflächen haben wir mehr als 90% unseres Online-Sortiments vorrätig. *Wir gewährleisten dabei auch weiterhin einen sicheren und schnellen Versand nach ganz Europa.*

Aber auch bei den anderen bekannten Händlern würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nerven. Fahrrad.de, Bike-components, Bike-discount, Bike24...nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch bei einer Retoure.


----------



## EarlyUp (21. März 2020)

Die Versender liefern sicherlich alles normal weiter aus. Das ist ja nicht das Problem. Ich arbeite bei einer Firma die Automationstechnik für die Industrie herstellt, und wir liefern auch alle Bestellungen aus. Das Problem sind die Carrier. DHL ist seit Wochen nicht mehr in der Lage Zeitnah nach Italien zu liefern, Luftfracht ist schwierig und sehr teuer.


----------



## goldencore (21. März 2020)

Argh! Günstige Deluxe Ultimate Coils bei RCZ, aber 5mm zu wenig Hub!


----------



## prolink (21. März 2020)

Der Hub ist doch nur durch spacer begrenzt


----------



## goldencore (21. März 2020)

Ist das so?
Sind nicht auch die Federlängen unterschiedlich?


----------



## prolink (21. März 2020)

Ja ist ne kunststoffscheibe die man herauszwicken kann
War bei meinem 205mm Dämper auch so
Hier sieht man denn spacer


----------



## Jaerrit (21. März 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Argh! Günstige Deluxe Ultimate Coils bei RCZ, aber 5mm zu wenig Hub!


Heute morgen gab es auch noch einen günstigen CaneCreek DB Coil IL, der war im Shop aber mal eben 120€ teurer als im Newsletter, daher konnte ich mich selber überzeugen nicht zu bestellen, wobei das noch immer ca. 200€ unter Normalpreis war ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (21. März 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> Ja ist ne kunststoffscheibe die man herauszwicken kann
> War bei meinem 205mm Dämper auch so
> Hier sieht man denn spacer
> Anhang anzeigen 998916


Gibt es da unterschiedliche Ausführungen mit den Buchsen?


----------



## Flo7 (21. März 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Heute morgen gab es auch noch einen günstigen CaneCreek DB Coil IL, der war im Shop aber mal eben 120€ teurer als im Newsletter, daher konnte ich mich selber überzeugen nicht zu bestellen, wobei das noch immer ca. 200€ unter Normalpreis war ?




Bei mir waren es 83€  mehr ?  Hab daher auch nicht bestellt...


----------



## prolink (21. März 2020)

Ja es kann sein das auf einer Seite ein Lager verbaut ist. 
Weiß jetzt net ob das dabei steht bei rcz


----------



## goldencore (21. März 2020)

Könnte man aber notfalls auspressen und ein passendes installieren, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Flo7 (21. März 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Könnte man aber notfalls auspressen und ein passendes installieren, oder verstehe ich das falsch?




Wenn eine Seite speziell gelagert ist kannst du nicht auf normale Bushings umbauen-> Müsstest du den ganzen Kolben tauschen! Bei Rez steht aber nichts dabei und lt Abbildung dürfte es eine "normale" Version sein!


----------



## goldencore (21. März 2020)

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, ob der in 2019er Tyee Carbon passen würde?
Und noch die Frage, ob die Feder nicht zu kurz ist, wenn man den Spacer entfernt?


----------



## Flo7 (21. März 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Ahnung, ob der in 2019er Tyee Carbon passen würde?
> Und noch die Frage, ob die Feder nicht zu kurz ist, wenn man den Spacer entfernt?



Es ist davon auszugehen, dass eine Feder für Hub 47,5 bis 55mm verbaut ist, daher gingen deine 55mm.  Du wirst whs noch passende Buchsen für deinen Hinterbau benötigen, aber grundsätzlich wird er passen 

EDIT:
Du benötigst : Top: 8 x 35 mm / Bottom: 8 x 30 mm daher würde sogar ein "gelagerter" Dämpfer passen, denn die haben mind. 30mm.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2020)

die frage ist ob durch die entfernung des spacers die einbaulänge vergrößert wird, oder ob der spacer das einfedern blockiert.


----------



## Flo7 (21. März 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> die frage ist ob durch die entfernung des spacers die einbaulänge vergrößert wird, oder ob der spacer das einfedern blockiert.



210x50 bzw 210x55


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (21. März 2020)

Danke euch. Habe mal bestellt. Preis ist der aus dem Newsletter. Man hat ja jetzt viel Zeit zu Hause zu schrauben...
Obwohl bis RCZ liefert, gibt es vermutlich einen Impfstoff!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. März 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> die frage ist ob durch die entfernung des spacers die einbaulänge vergrößert wird, oder ob der spacer das einfedern blockiert.


Schau dir mal die Position des Spacers an.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. März 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Danke euch. Habe mal bestellt. Preis ist der aus dem Newsletter. Man hat ja jetzt viel Zeit zu Hause zu schrauben...
> Obwohl bis RCZ liefert, gibt es vermutlich einen Impfstoff!


Kann dir später gerne Mal ein Bild einstellen wie der Dämpfer (Air) ohne die Kugellager Aufnahme aussieht. Ist beim Coil genauso.

Beim Air sieht es so aus:






Beim Coil so:











Kannst nur hoffen, dass die Breite der Kugellager passt. Ich messe es Mal nachher aus.


----------



## goldencore (21. März 2020)

Danke! Das ist eher ein Zukunftsprojekt. Denke, dass der nicht so schnell hier sein wird. Dann bastel ich mal.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Position des Spacers an.


das sollte lediglich ein denkanstoss sein, worauf zu achten wäre.



goldencore schrieb:


> Und noch die Frage, ob die Feder nicht zu kurz ist, wenn man den Spacer entfernt?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. März 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Danke! Das ist eher ein Zukunftsprojekt. Denke, dass der nicht so schnell hier sein wird. Dann bastel ich mal.


Welche Länge hat der Dämpfer?

Breite der Aufnahme am Lager: 28,8 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (21. März 2020)

@Joehigashi80 War das an mich gerichtet?


----------



## Flo7 (21. März 2020)

Wer hat aktuell auch Probleme mit unterschiedlichen preisen, vor allem nach dem Login?? beim Canecreek heute früh, hatte ich das selbe Problem und gestern bei Troy Lee Klamotten auch?!?


----------



## prolink (21. März 2020)

Oben warst nicht eingeloggt oder?
Anderes Land kann auch anderer preis sein
Bzw. Keine Mwst


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. März 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> @Joehigashi80 War das an mich gerichtet?


----------



## MarKurte (21. März 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wer hat aktuell auch Probleme mit unterschiedlichen preisen, vor allem nach dem Login?? beim Canecreek heute früh, hatte ich das selbe Problem und gestern bei Troy Lee Klamotten auch?!?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 999149Anhang anzeigen 999150Anhang anzeigen 999151


was fürn shop ist das? 
Edit: ok ist RCZ


----------



## ernmar (21. März 2020)

Der Unterschied sind genau die 62,90 Mwst. Das würde aber bedeuten, dass die Preise im RCZ Newsletter jetzt immer ohne Mwst angegeben werden. Früher haben die Preise nur wenige Euro sich unterschieden auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Mwst-Sätze.


----------



## Catsoft (21. März 2020)

Vorsicht: Im aktuellen Newsletter warnen RCZ davor, dass die Lieferung langsamer erfolgen könnten


----------



## goldencore (21. März 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


>


Ich habe den Dämpfer ja noch nicht, deshalb kann ich dir zu der Länge nix sagen. Oder was wolltest du wissen?


----------



## famagoer (22. März 2020)

Kaffeejunk schrieb:


> Hope F20 Pedale für 113,27 bei Verwendung von "URLAUB2020"
> Leider nicht mehr alle Farben verfügbar...
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...EzV5ZKQnX1hvW6Sid8r5UxocnnntRq-MaAjuUEALw_wcB


Der Code "Urlaub2020" ist auch eher unglücklich / provokant gewählt, wenn die meisten in Zwangsurlaub Zuhause hocken und es dieses Jahr vermutlich keinen normalen Urlaub geben wird...

"Urlaub2021" oder "Quarantäne2020" wäre jedoch wieder geil ??


----------



## luftschaukel (22. März 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Im aktuellen Newsletter warnen RCZ davor, dass die Lieferung langsamer erfolgen könnten



Noch langsamer? Geht doch fast gar nicht mehr! ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (22. März 2020)

Noch ein bisschen langsamer und sie kommen an bevor man bestellt hat.


----------



## fone (23. März 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Noch langsamer? Geht doch fast gar nicht mehr! ?


Wenns mir zu langsam gehen könnte und ich nicht warten möchte, kauf ich immer beim Händler vor Ort ein.

(Pro-Tipp)


----------



## Jaerrit (23. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Händler vor Ort


Vergiss es, viel zu teuer und zu wenig Ahnung. Quasi der 26-Zöller unter den Einzelhändlern


----------



## wirme (23. März 2020)

Wenn der Sommerurlaub und der AlpenX diesen Sommer ins Wasser fällt, brauche ich noch was zur Frustrationsbewältigung.

Da wären die Lieferzeiten von RCZ doch passend. Weil ja die Vorfreude bekanntlich das schönste ist.


----------



## fone (24. März 2020)

SB100 oder SB130?

Aber damit kann ich eigentlich nicht zur Arbeit fahren...


----------



## Chriszu (24. März 2020)

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mein Trail Hardtail nun doch wieder abbauen soll um mir ein Sb130 aufzubauen... :/


----------



## fone (24. März 2020)

Ich finde ja sogar das Einsteiger-Komplettbike SB100 interessant. 
Wenn ich doch nur mehr Platz hätte! :Haarerauf:


----------



## wirme (24. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich finde ja sogar das Einsteiger-Komplettbike SB100 interessant.
> Wenn ich doch nur mehr Platz hätte! :Haarerauf:



Ich habe Platz genug. Kannst du also bei mir einlagern. Ich sorge dann auch für ausreichend Auslauf


----------



## null-2wo (24. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastin (24. März 2020)

Da ist er


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2020)

Taugt der denn überhaupt was?


----------



## davez (24. März 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1000853


Popcorn


----------



## Nd-60 (24. März 2020)

ist der teurer geworden?


----------



## fone (24. März 2020)

Ich dachte auch der würde bei 25€ liegen.

20% Preissteigerung, da bin ich raus.


----------



## Emerald287 (24. März 2020)

Ich hab den noch stationär für 24,99 bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (24. März 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Ich hab den noch stationär für 24,99 bekommen


Corona in-house discount


----------



## fone (24. März 2020)

Kann man da eigentlich auch nen Tropf dran hängen?


----------



## wirme (24. März 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1000853



Da ist er wieder- der heilige Gral der Montageständer


----------



## isartrails (24. März 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> *YETI SALE BEI RCZ*


@Flo7 Diese eine Zeile mit Link hätte genügt... 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde einfach ALLE bestellen. Bei den Rabatten sparst du dich reich. ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. März 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> @Flo7 Diese eine Zeile mit Link hätte genügt...
> Ich an deiner Stelle würde einfach ALLE bestellen. Bei den Rabatten sparst du dich reich. ?


Dein Beitrag erst gar nicht zu Posten hätte auch schon genügt....


----------



## Blaubarschbub (24. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> 20% Preissteigerung, da bin ich raus.



So ging es mir die letzten Tage mit dem Klopapier


----------



## Joehigashi80 (24. März 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag erst gar nicht zu Posten hätte auch schon genügt....


@isartrails Onlineshop wird alles wegrocken.... Du wirst schon sehen.


----------



## isartrails (25. März 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag erst gar nicht zu Posten hätte auch schon genügt....


Nimmt aber weniger Platz weg.


----------



## FitRad (25. März 2020)

Frage.... was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Gravelkleidung und Rennradkleidung? Also außer dass Gravel draufsteht und man deswegen aus völlig offensichtlichen Gründen gleich mehr verlangen darf?


----------



## beat_junkie (25. März 2020)

FitRad schrieb:


> Frage.... was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Gravelkleidung und Rennradkleidung? Also außer dass Gravel draufsteht und man deswegen aus völlig offensichtlichen Gründen gleich mehr verlangen darf?


Weil gravel jetzt der neue Trend ist. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (25. März 2020)

Steigerung wäre noch eGravel EnduroBoost AntiViralProven DripperDropper AXS 15speed in der Farbe Flame Orange Peel, Stoff 110% vegan, FFF-Zertifikat.


Da kost so ne Fahrradhose völlig berechtigterweise schnell mal 1.000 bis 1.200 Euro.


----------



## CrossX (25. März 2020)

FitRad schrieb:


> Frage.... was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Gravelkleidung und Rennradkleidung? Also außer dass Gravel draufsteht und man deswegen aus völlig offensichtlichen Gründen gleich mehr verlangen darf?


Gravelkleidung darf man passend kaufen und nicht immer eine Nummer zu eng, wie Rennradkleidung. Weil man ja quasi Rennradprofi ist und die Sachen maximal eng sitzen müssen, auch an der Wohlstandsplautze?


----------



## famagoer (25. März 2020)

... und Hand aufs Herz: Ihr habt die besteste Kleidung, das perfekte Bike, die Schuhe sind poliert, die Brille glänzt, ...

Da ist es nur konsequent, auch auf den richtigen Duft zu achten:


----------



## null-2wo (25. März 2020)

ich steh mehr auf diesen klassiker...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. März 2020)

auch noch geil:

*SANTA CRUZ BRONSON 3.0 CC CARBON 27,5 RAHMENKIT MODELL 2020*
3.499,00€
2.799,00€
*Santa Cruz Bronson 3.0 CC Carbon 27,5 Rahmenkit Modell 2020*
Die neusten und aktuellsten Santa Cruz Rahmen zuerst bei Komking.de 1994 rollte das erste Bike von Santa Cruz aus unserer Fertigung in einer alten Konservenfabrik. Das Tazmon war ein innovatives Fully mit Aluminiumrahmen und drei Zoll Federweg, das unter



www.komking.de

dazu direkt noch

*FOX RACING SHOX 36 FLOAT 650B FIT4 FACTORY FEDERGABEL MODELL 2020*
1.399,00€
999,00€
*Fox Racing Shox 36 Float 650b FIT4 Factory Federgabel Modell 2020*




www.komking.de

Bedingt durch die Corona Krise muss Mann schauen wo man bleibt, auch der V 10 Rahmen Modell 2020 steht bei ihm zu besonderen Konditionen im Abverkauf, wer benötigt jetzt noch einen V 10 Rahmen, wer weiß wann wir überhaupt wieder in irgendeinen Bikepark fahren können.


----------



## davez (25. März 2020)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Bedingt durch die Corona Krise muss Mann schauen wo man bleibt, auch der V 10 Rahmen Modell 2020 steht bei ihm zu besonderen Konditionen im Abverkauf, wer benötigt jetzt noch einen V 10 Rahmen, wer weiß wann wir überhaupt wieder in irgendeinen Bikepark fahren können.


Ich glaube die erfolgsverwöhnte Bike Industrie wird auch ein schwieriges Jahr haben. Wenn ich die Masse an Kurzarbeit sehe, muss sich das zwangsläufig auch auf den Konsum von hochpreisigen Bikes auswirken.


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. März 2020)

Vielleicht doch noch günstig ein 20er Switchblade abgreifen ??


----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich glaube die erfolgsverwöhnte Bike Industrie wird auch ein schwieriges Jahr haben. Wenn ich die Masse an Kurzarbeit sehe, muss sich das zwangsläufig auch auf den Konsum von hochpreisigen Bikes auswirken.



Und erst recht die Automobilindustrie gebeutelt durch den Diesels Skandal und den Fahrverboten und zeitweise wird bei vielen Händlern kein Verkauf/Beratungsgespräch mehr angeboten.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. März 2020)

Bike Season Opening 2020 günstig kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Season Opening 2020 Produkte kaufen im Bike-Discount Online Shop: Bike ➤ Season Opening 2020 ✓ Top Qualität - Schnelle Lieferung!




					www.bike-discount.de
				




10% Rabatt

auch hier ein sehr früher Zeitpunkt für 2020er Modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emerald287 (25. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich glaube die erfolgsverwöhnte Bike Industrie wird auch ein schwieriges Jahr haben. Wenn ich die Masse an Kurzarbeit sehe, muss sich das zwangsläufig auch auf den Konsum von hochpreisigen Bikes auswirken.


Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das auf hochpreisige Bikes auswirken wird. Der Markt bleibt für die Wenigen, die bereit sind sehr viel Geld für ein Fahrrad auszugeben, weiterhin bestehen. Im mittleren Preisbereich, also der gut- und besserverdienende, der wenigverdienende, der sich was angespart hat, die werden überlegen, ob sie sich das leisten können oder wollen. 
Das schwierige ist ja erstmal jetzt diese Kackphase zu überstehen und dann bleibt die Gefahr, dass auf die nächsten Jahre gesehen auch wieder ein erneuter Shutdown droht. Und es steht und fällt doch alles mit dem Thema: finden wir einen Impfstoff und können uns zumindest vor diesem Drecksvirus schützen.


----------



## davez (25. März 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das auf hochpreisige Bikes auswirken wird. Der Markt bleibt für die Wenigen, die bereit sind sehr viel Geld für ein Fahrrad auszugeben, weiterhin bestehen. Im mittleren Preisbereich, also der gut- und besserverdienende, der wenigverdienende, der sich was angespart hat, die werden überlegen, ob sie sich das leisten können oder wollen.
> Das schwierige ist ja erstmal jetzt diese Kackphase zu überstehen und dann bleibt die Gefahr, dass auf die nächsten Jahre gesehen auch wieder ein erneuter Shutdown droht. Und es steht und fällt doch alles mit dem Thema: finden wir einen Impfstoff und können uns zumindest vor diesem Drecksvirus schützen.


Da bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass auch die hochpreisigen Bikes betroffen sind; über alle Branchen hinweg werden gerade massive Kosteneinsparungsprogramme inklusive Kurzarbeit gefahren. Wie charakterisierte ein Kollege von mir die Situation so treffend. "Compared to the situation today 2001 and 2008 were a walk in the park". Es ist wie mit dem Klopapier; die Verunsicherung reicht und die Leute geben kein Geld mehr aus und zwar selbst diejenigen, die es zur Genüge haben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. März 2020)

Wobei es im Prinzip keinen Grund gibt, Geld zu behalten.
Mitnehmen ins Grab kann man s eh nicht?‍♂️

Die Saison is doch für die aktuellen Modelle so gut wie vorbei bei der aktuellen Situation,  die 21er stehen schon in den Startlöchern. 
Könnte mir gut vorstellen,  daß die 20er rausgehauen werden, um nicht drauf sitzen zu bleiben...
Mal abwarten.
(Und um wichtigere Sachen kümmern)


----------



## pAn1c (25. März 2020)

Momentan besser in Aktien investieren, als in Bikes.


----------



## davez (25. März 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Momentan besser in Aktien investieren, als in Bikes.


Viel zu früh... USA und GB stehen noch am Anfang des Ausbruchs; wenn die ähnliche Bilder im Fernsehen zeigen wie in Spanien und Italien, geht es noch einmal ordentlich nach unten. Das ist noch nicht eingepreist. Mal schauen, ob der Durchgeknallte nicht sogar Nationalgarde und Armee benötigt, um der Katastrophe Herr zu werden. 
Jetzt freuen wir uns mal wenigstens auf die ganzen Schnäppchen in diesen sonst so trüben Tagen


----------



## toastet (25. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Viel zu früh... USA und GB stehen noch am Anfang des Ausbruchs; wenn die ähnliche Bilder im Fernsehen zeigen wie in Spanien und Italien, geht es noch einmal ordentlich nach unten. Das ist noch nicht eingepreist. Mal schauen, ob der Durchgeknallte nicht sogar Nationalgarde und Armee benötigt, um der Katastrophe Herr zu werden.
> Jetzt freuen wir uns mal wenigstens auf die ganzen Schnäppchen in diesen sonst so trüben Tagen



Sensationsgeil? Realität sieht halt wieder anders aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (26. März 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Sensationsgeil? Realität sieht halt wieder anders aus...


Meine Eltern leben in den USA und sind Sonntag über Kanada zurück gekommen, weil sich die Anzahl der Fälle in ihrem Umfeld stark vermehrt haben. Direktflüge nach Deutschland gab es nur noch zu astronomischen Preisen. Gebuchte Flüge von Lufthansa und Singapore wurden kurzfristig gecancelt; deswegen Rückflug über Kanada. Schauen wir doch einfach, was passiert. Wer vor 6 Wochen unsere Zustände prognostiziert hätte, wäre hier auch ausgelacht oder als Spinner abgetan worden


----------



## hardtails (26. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Meine Eltern leben in den USA und sind Sonntag über Kanada zurück gekommen, weil sich die Anzahl der Fälle in ihrem Umfeld stark vermehrt haben. Direktflüge nach Deutschland gab es nur noch zu astronomischen Preisen. Gebuchte Flüge von Lufthansa und Singapore wurden kurzfristig gecancelt; deswegen Rückflug über Kanada. Schauen wir doch einfach, was passiert. Wer vor 6 Wochen unsere Zustände prognostiziert hätte, wäre hier auch ausgelacht oder als Spinner abgetan worden




Die sind also ausgwandert weil es da viel besser ist und jetzt kommen sie zurück weil sie sich im alten Drecksland sicherer und besser behandelt fühlen, bringen krankeiten mit und belasten das hiesige Gesundheitssystem. Bravo.


----------



## EVHD (26. März 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Die sind also ausgwandert weil es da viel besser ist und jetzt kommen sie zurück weil sie sich im alten Drecksland sicherer und besser behandelt fühlen, bringen krankeiten mit und belasten das hiesige Gesundheitssystem. Bravo.



Was ist denn dein Problem?


----------



## paradox (26. März 2020)

Können wir uns bitte über Schnäppchen unterhalten statt über irgendwelche Flüge und Wohnorte auf der Welt.

Danke!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. März 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> @Flo7 Diese eine Zeile mit Link hätte genügt...
> Ich an deiner Stelle würde einfach ALLE bestellen. Bei den Rabatten sparst du dich reich. ?


Mal so rein interessehalber, weil es echt auffällt, wie Du auf RCZ-Postings reagierst: Hast Du da irgendwie so ne Art Zwangsstörung in Bezug auf den Shop?


----------



## DerHackbart (26. März 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mal so rein interessehalber, weil es echt auffällt, wie Du auf RCZ-Postings reagierst: Hast Du da irgendwie so ne Art Zwangsstörung in Bezug auf den Shop?


Nicht nur in Bezug auf diesen Shop...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. März 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mal so rein interessehalber, weil es echt auffällt, wie Du auf RCZ-Postings reagierst: Hast Du da irgendwie so ne Art Zwangsstörung in Bezug auf den Shop?


Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass er selbst gerade daran arbeitet, den besten und günstigsten Online Shop Deutschlands zu eröffnen.


----------



## davez (26. März 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Die sind also ausgwandert weil es da viel besser ist und jetzt kommen sie zurück weil sie sich im alten Drecksland sicherer und besser behandelt fühlen, bringen krankeiten mit und belasten das hiesige Gesundheitssystem. Bravo.


Zumindest beherrschen sie die deutsche Rechtschreibung,  zahlen hier brav ihre Steuern und ihre private Krankenversicherung. Du musst Dir also keine Sorgen machen. Profi Tipp für Dich; Helme sind aktuell auch stark reduziert zu haben


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. März 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Helme sind aktuell auch stark reduziert zu haben


Die aus Alu!


----------



## Fabeymer (26. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Die aus Alu!



Vorsicht: Helme != Hüte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (26. März 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> also gibt es nicht mehr ...





TehNooby schrieb:


> doch, dieser Code ist aktuell. Es gabs halt am Samstag bereits die gleiche Aktion mit anderen Codes.
> Anhang anzeigen 1002249





mmfly schrieb:


> ne code funzt schon noch nur kommt dann 718 € incl. Versand raus ...





k_star schrieb:


> hat halt noch nicht jeder mitbekommen, dass die preise sich je nach steuersatz unterscheiden.





sbgrollon schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Auf RCZ gibts super Angebote!





mw.dd schrieb:


> Isnichwahr





Andreas_XXX schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch mal erklären, was es mit RCZ auf sich hat und wie man zu den Rabatt Codes kommt?
> Danke und LG





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ihr habt Euch verlaufen. Der Laberthread ist nebenan. Danke.



Alle wegen SPAM gemeldet


----------



## Andreas_XXX (26. März 2020)

Kann mir hier jemand helfen?
Was hat es denn mitRCZ auf sich und wie kommt man zu den Rabatt-Codes?

LG


----------



## Downhillsocke (26. März 2020)

Nun planen auch Daimler und die Deutsche Bank Kurzarbeit, VW hat ja schon. Der Wegfall einiger eher zahlungskräftigerer Kunden könnte schon mittelfristig die Preise für Biketeile in den Keller gehen lassen.  Gesegnet sei, wer in "harte Währung" wie Klopapier investiert hat. Heute die 8 Rollen-Packung für 6 Euronen gesehen


----------



## Downhillsocke (26. März 2020)

Andreas_XXX schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand helfen?
> Was hat es denn mitRCZ auf sich und wie kommt man zu den Rabatt-Codes?
> 
> LG











						RCZ Bike Shop wird auf Trustpilot mit 3,4 von 5 als „Akzeptabel“ bewertet
					

Finden Sie, dass der TrustScore von RCZ Bike Shop passt? Berichten Sie von Ihren Erfahrungen und lesen Sie die Bewertungen von 761 Kunden.




					de.trustpilot.com
				




Das passt für mich nicht mit dem unseriösen Webauftritt zusammen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Nun planen auch Daimler und die Deutsche Bank Kurzarbeit, VW hat ja schon. Der Wegfall einiger eher zahlungskräftigerer Kunden könnte schon mittelfristig die Preise für Biketeile in den Keller gehen lassen.  Gesegnet sei, wer in "harte Währung" wie Klopapier investiert hat. Heute die 8 Rollen-Packung für 6 Euronen gesehen


Dem Praiz is beschissen?


----------



## Andreas_XXX (26. März 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> RCZ Bike Shop wird auf Trustpilot mit 3,4 von 5 als „Akzeptabel“ bewertet
> 
> 
> Finden Sie, dass der TrustScore von RCZ Bike Shop passt? Berichten Sie von Ihren Erfahrungen und lesen Sie die Bewertungen von 761 Kunden.
> ...



Hat zwar meine Frage nicht beantwortet, danke aber für deine Meinung.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (26. März 2020)

Andreas_XXX schrieb:


> Hat zwar meine Frage nicht beantwortet, danke aber für deine Meinung.


...du musst den newsletter abonnieren! Da stehen die Codes für die Schnäppchen. Manchmal schnell ausverkauft. Wartezeit oft lang. Beschreibung nicht immer eindeutig. Aber Preise sind oft unschlagbar.


----------



## Andreas_XXX (26. März 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> ...du musst den newsletter abonnieren! Da stehen die Codes für die Schnäppchen. Manchmal schnell ausverkauft. Wartezeit oft lang. Beschreibung nicht immer eindeutig. Aber Preise sind oft unschlagbar.



Danke.


----------



## gleiser (26. März 2020)

Wann bucht rcz ab, bei Bestellung ist Versand? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (26. März 2020)

Bei Bestellung. Also im Zweifel Monate vor Versand.


----------



## Nd-60 (26. März 2020)

gleiser schrieb:


> Wann bucht rcz ab, bei Bestellung ist Versand? Danke


Bitte den RCZ Thread hier beachten.


----------



## luftschaukel (26. März 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Helme != Hüte



Touché!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (27. März 2020)

gleiser schrieb:


> Wann bucht rcz ab, bei Bestellung ist Versand? Danke



Da kommt der Satz wieder voll zur Geltung:  Geiz ist Geil Mentalität

Viel Erfolg und unbedingt den Post von Member57 Beachtung schenken!


----------



## Flo7 (27. März 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Größerer Fox-2020-Produkte-Abverkauf auf R2-bike.com
> https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?suche=foxsale2020&lang=eng



Aber nix günstig oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## kRoNiC (27. März 2020)

Geht es nur mir so oder nervt das RCZ geposte im Schnäppchen Thread nicht ziemlich? 

Es ist allgemein bekannt, daß es bei RCZ ab und an ein paar brauchbare Teile zu einem guten Kurs gibt aber deswegen muss ich gefühlt nicht jeden Newsletter 1:1 in den Thread kopieren

Wer Interesse an Rcz hat soll sich doch einfach den Newsletter selbst abonnieren oder in den RCZ Thread schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2020)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so oder nervt das RCZ geposte im Schnäppchen Thread nicht ziemlich?
> 
> Es ist allgemein bekannt, daß es bei RCZ ab und an ein paar brauchbare Teile zu einem guten Kurs gibt aber deswegen muss ich gefühlt nicht jeden Newsletter 1:1 in den Thread kopieren
> 
> Wer Interesse an Rcz hat soll sich doch einfach den Newsletter selbst abonnieren oder in den RCZ Thread schauen



Bin ich dagegen, denn es kommen ja immer neue User ins Forum, die den Laden noch nicht kennen. Was ist daran so schlimm, wenn die Schnäppchen gepostet werden?


----------



## kRoNiC (27. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Bin ich dagegen, denn es kommen ja immer neue User ins Forum, die den Laden noch nicht kennen. Was ist daran so schlimm, wenn die Schnäppchen gepostet werden?



Weil der Thread dadurch meiner Meinung nach ziemlich zugemüllt und unübersichtlich wird. Vor allem wenn dann tatsächlich jedes mal der halbe Newsletter gepostet wird.

Alleine diese Trust Gabel wurde nun innerhalb der letzten 2 Seiten 6x gepostet und jedes mal geht die Notification los


----------



## Flo7 (27. März 2020)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Weil der Thread dadurch meiner Meinung nach ziemlich zugemüllt und unübersichtlich wird. Vor allem wenn dann tatsächlich jedes mal der halbe Newsletter gepostet wird.
> 
> Alleine diese Trust Gabel wurde nun innerhalb der letzten 2 Seiten 6x gepostet und jedes mal geht die Notification los




Und jedes mal hat sich der Preis der Gabel geändert...


----------



## fexbru (27. März 2020)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Weil der Thread dadurch meiner Meinung nach ziemlich zugemüllt und unübersichtlich wird. Vor allem wenn dann tatsächlich jedes mal der halbe Newsletter gepostet wird.
> 
> Alleine diese Trust Gabel wurde nun innerhalb der letzten 2 Seiten 6x gepostet und jedes mal geht die Notification los


das liegt aber daran, dass die Leute nicht schauen und einfach Copy-Pasten... Da sollte man wieder eher drauf achten, Doppelposts zu vermeiden und die Beiträge schlank zu halten...


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2020)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Weil der Thread dadurch meiner Meinung nach ziemlich zugemüllt und unübersichtlich wird. Vor allem wenn dann tatsächlich jedes mal der halbe Newsletter gepostet wird.
> 
> Alleine diese Trust Gabel wurde nun innerhalb der letzten 2 Seiten 6x gepostet und jedes mal geht die Notification los


D.h. du lebst für die Notification des Schnäppchen Threads? Ich würde deine Wünsche nicht über die anderer (neuer) User (die sich darüber freuen) setzen, nur weil du länger dabei bist. 

Mich interessiert, von welcher Übersichtlichkeit du sprichst. 

In einem gebe ich dir jedoch Recht. Es reicht auch, wenn man den Namen des Produkts schreibt und den RCZ Code dazu. Der Newsletter als Ganzes ist zu groß.


----------



## fone (27. März 2020)

Wenn jemand Probleme hat, die Übersicht über den Schnäppchen-Thread zu behalten, ist das sicher nicht das Problem der dort Postenden.


----------



## kRoNiC (27. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> D.h. du lebst für die Notification des Schnäppchen Threads? Ich würde deine Wünsche nicht über die anderer (neuer) User (die sich darüber freuen) setzen, nur weil du länger dabei bist.



Habe ich doch gar nicht behauptet, woher nimmst du diese Annahme das ich meine Wünsche über andere setze? Ich habe geschrieben das es nervt wenn jeder Furz von RCZ einfach großflächig im Thread abgeladen wird. Masse statt Klasse sag ich da nur. 
Und ich persönlich bekomme einfach nur jedes mal eine Notification per Nachricht wenn es einen neuen Post im Thread gibt, ist doch nicht ungewöhnlich wenn man einen Thread abonniert hat?! 



niconj schrieb:


> In einem gebe ich dir jedoch Recht. Es reicht auch, wenn man den Namen des Produkts schreibt und den RCZ Code dazu. Der Newsletter als Ganzes ist zu groß.



Denke auch damit wäre dem ganzen schon ein wenig geholfen


----------



## fone (27. März 2020)

Dann schalte doch die Benachrichtigung aus? Der Thread ist ja wirklich nicht schwer zu finden. 
Einfaches Problem, einfache Lösung.


Achso: 5 Posts in den letzten 24h im Schnäppchen-Thread.


----------



## kRoNiC (27. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Dann schalte doch die Benachrichtigung aus? Der Thread ist ja wirklich nicht schwer zu finden.
> Einfaches Problem, einfache Lösung.



Seit wann ist es der Sinn einer Notification einen Thread zu finden


----------



## fone (27. März 2020)

Ohje.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (27. März 2020)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Habe ich doch gar nicht behauptet, woher nimmst du diese Annahme das ich meine Wünsche über andere setze? Ich habe geschrieben das es nervt wenn jeder Furz von RCZ einfach großflächig im Thread abgeladen wird. Masse statt Klasse sag ich da nur.
> Und ich persönlich bekomme einfach nur jedes mal eine Notification per Nachricht wenn es einen neuen Post im Thread gibt, ist doch nicht ungewöhnlich wenn man einen Thread abonniert hat?!
> ...



Versteh das Problem auch nicht ganz! So oft kommt das eh nicht vor, dass Sachen von RCZ großflächig gepostet werden. RCZ macht halt richtig gute Schnäppchen 

Viele Ärgern sich halt, dass sie oft nix bekommen...

Kannst ja auch anfangen Schnäppchen zu posten, dann schaffen wir es vlt mit mehr Vielfalt


----------



## kRoNiC (27. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ohje.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2020)

Bei mir funktioniert das Abo im Schnäppchenthread gar nicht.
Schon immer...?‍♂️
Muss immer "so" reinschauen


----------



## fone (27. März 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert das Abo im Schnäppchenthread gar nicht.
> Schon immer...?‍♂️
> Muss immer "so" reinschauen


?
Ich kann mir wahrlich nichts Schlimmeres vorstellen.

Aber sei froh, stell dir nur mal vor, du würdest eine Benachrichtigung bekommen und der Beitrag würde dich gar nicht interessieren! Was dann!?!?!
Das ganze Leben versaut!


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2020)

Keine Benachrichtigung bekommen spart  Geld, weil oft zu spät.
Also noch günstiger als wie sowieso schon?


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Keine Benachrichtigung bekommen spart  Geld, weil oft zu spät.
> Also noch günstiger als wie sowieso schon?


Es sei denn, man hat den Newsletter abonniert und die Trust Gabel schon so bestellt.


----------



## backinblack76 (27. März 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Viele Ärgern sich halt, dass sie oft nix bekommen


Spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. 80  % davon kannst nachher im Bikemarkt kaufen. Erst Überteuert, wenn das nicht klappt zum RCZ Preis aber normaler Lieferzeit ?


----------



## fone (27. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Es sei denn, man hat den Newsletter abonniert und die Trust Gabel schon so bestellt.


Jetzt muss ich mir doch mal diese Gabel angucken...


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mir doch mal diese Gabel angucken...


Mach mal. Hässlichste Gabel on earth sozusagen. Ich würde mir das Teil nie ans Rad schrauben. Dann müsste ich mich vor jeder Fahrt übergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (27. März 2020)

Der Preis der Trust Shout schwankt von Tag zu Tag. Ich hatte am Samstag für ca. 710 EUR inkl. Versand zugeschlagen. Heute gibt es sie für 649 bzw. 660 EUR. Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist, dass RCZ einem die Differenz erstattet? Ansonsten bleibt nur stornieren und wieder neu bestellen - wenn das möglich ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Der Preis der Trust Shout schwankt von Tag zu Tag. Ich hatte am Samstag für ca. 710 EUR inkl. Versand zugeschlagen. Heute gibt es sie für 649 bzw. 660 EUR. Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist, dass RCZ einem die Differenz erstattet? Ansonsten bleibt nur stornieren und wieder neu bestellen - wenn das möglich ist.


Das erste war ein Antesten, was die Leute bereit sind zu bezahlen. Da es zu wenige bestellt haben, haben sie den Preis gesenkt. War bei den DT Swiss Carbonrädern auch mal so.


----------



## Goldsprint (27. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Das erste war ein Antesten, was die Leute bereit sind zu bezahlen. Da es zu wenige bestellt haben, haben sie den Preis gesenkt. War bei den DT Swiss Carbonrädern auch mal so.



Hahaha, ich verstehe. Und ich bin darauf reingefallen ;-) Aber gibt es erfahrungsgemäß noch eine Möglichkeit, dass RCZ den Preis im Nachhinein bei Bestellungen noch anpasst?


----------



## fone (27. März 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Der Preis der Trust Shout schwankt von Tag zu Tag. Ich hatte am Samstag für ca. 710 EUR inkl. Versand zugeschlagen. Heute gibt es sie für 649 bzw. 660 EUR. Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist, dass RCZ einem die Differenz erstattet? Ansonsten bleibt nur stornieren und wieder neu bestellen - wenn das möglich ist.



Beides schwierig. Kannst ja mal fragen. 

Bei mir 669€

Interessantes Teil. Bock hätte ich ja...


----------



## TitusLE (27. März 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Aber gibt es erfahrungsgemäß noch eine Möglichkeit, dass RCZ den Preis im Nachhinein bei Bestellungen noch anpasst?


Du meinst, dass sie dir nachträglich wieder Geld erstatten? Freiwillig und ungefragt? ?
Glaubst du auch an den Weihnachtsmann? ??


----------



## michel77 (27. März 2020)

Das haben die bei meiner ersten Bestellung vor einigen Jahren tatsächlich gemacht. Ich fürchte aber, diese Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (27. März 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass sie dir nachträglich wieder Geld erstatten? Freiwillig und ungefragt? ?
> Glaubst du auch an den Weihnachtsmann? ??


Nein, natürlich nicht - ist ja auch eine Frage der Kulanz. Ich habe bereits schon angefragt. Letztens konnte ich eine Bestellung noch stornieren. Weiß aber nicht möglich, ob das jetzt noch möglich ist. Die FAQs sind hinsichtlich dessen etwas widersprüchlich. Nach deutschem Recht kann ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen stornieren - und dann natürlich zum günstigeren Preis neu bestellen.


----------



## davez (27. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mir doch mal diese Gabel angucken...


Die Gravel Variante finde ich in der Tat interessant, leider ist die nicht im Sale


----------



## fone (27. März 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht - ist ja auch eine Frage der Kulanz. Ich habe bereits schon angefragt. Letztens konnte ich eine Bestellung noch stornieren. Weiß aber nicht möglich, ob das jetzt noch möglich ist. Die FAQs sind hinsichtlich dessen etwas widersprüchlich. Nach deutschem Recht kann ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen stornieren - und dann natürlich zum günstigeren Preis neu bestellen.


Nach deutschem Recht, ja.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. März 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht - ist ja auch eine Frage der Kulanz. Ich habe bereits schon angefragt. Letztens konnte ich eine Bestellung noch stornieren. Weiß aber nicht möglich, ob das jetzt noch möglich ist. Die FAQs sind hinsichtlich dessen etwas widersprüchlich. Nach deutschem Recht kann ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen stornieren - und dann natürlich zum günstigeren Preis neu bestellen.


Die Gabel war Dir doch offensichtlich 710 € mit Versand wert, und zu diesem Preis hast Du auch den Vertrag geschlossen?
Findest Du es da nicht erbärmlich, jetzt zu versuchen, irgendwie rauszukommen und die Gabel billiger kaufen zu können?
Am Ende widerrufst Du Deine Bestellung, bekommst aber keine Gabel mehr für 660 € und motzt dann hier im Thread über RCZ, weil Du leer ausgegangen bist....


----------



## freetourer (27. März 2020)

fone schrieb:


> ?
> Ich kann mir wahrlich nichts Schlimmeres vorstellen.
> 
> Aber sei froh, stell dir nur mal vor, du würdest eine Benachrichtigung bekommen und der Beitrag würde dich gar nicht interessieren! Was dann!?!?!
> Das ganze Leben versaut!



So ist es

Ich bin ja auch immer genervt von den ganzen Notifications im Schnäppchenthread .....

Mich wundert ja nur immer, dass sich immer exakt die Leute über die ihrer Meinung nach nicht konformen Posts im Schnäppchenthread beschweren, die selbst aber auch ebendort relativ wenig beitragen.

Vielleicht gibt es ja da sogar einen tieferen Grund, warum das Gemercker mit gleichzeitig selbst wenig Posts korrelliert !?

User @kRoNiC : 2 ganze Schnäppchen  (die Benachrichtigungen, die ich wegen dieser Schnäppchen im September und Oktober 2019 bekommen habe haben mir bestimmt 2 Minuten meiner Lebenszeit gekostet, da für mich nicht relevant)



			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/1311268/
		



Da lobe ich mir doch den Kollegen @Blaues Nilpferd vom Ammersee , der postet erst gar keine Schnäppchen im Schnäppchenjägerthread sondern diszipliniert dort nur die nicht regelkonformen Poster. Ein wahrer Held des Schnäppchenjägerthreads.





__





						Oops! Wir sind auf ein Problem gestoßen.
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> So ist es
> 
> Ich bin ja auch immer genervt von den ganzen Notifications im Schnäppchenthread .....
> 
> ...


Uns geht es allen zu gut!


----------



## isartrails (27. März 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir doch den Kollegen @Blaues Nilpferd vom Ammersee


Leute wie du machen mir Angst. Mehr als ein unsichtbares Virus.


----------



## freetourer (27. März 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Leute wie du machen mir Angst. Mehr als ein unsichtbares Virus.





Ach - ich amüsiere mich hier nur.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich meinem Post noch Smileys anfügen müsste.

Ich würde mich ja @niconj anschließen: Uns allen geht es (noch) viel zu gut.

Wer aber sich hier in einem Forum über nicht konforme Schnäppchen aufregt und deswegen noch mehr Zeit in das Meckern darüber im Forum investiert als ihn das vermeintlich störende Schnäppchen gekostet hat - da bin ich mir dann wirklich nicht sicher, ob er noch einen Blick für die Verhältnismäßigkeiten hat.

Bei jemandem, der jemanden aus einem Forum (den er ja nicht kennt) für sich selbst als größere Gefahr wahrnimmt als einen Virus aus der realen Welt, bin ich mir allerdings auch nicht sicher.

Bleibt gesund !


----------



## sp00n82 (27. März 2020)

Ja, wer Blau von Lila nicht unterscheiden kann, macht mir auch Angst. ?


----------



## freetourer (27. März 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ja, wer Blau von Lila nicht unterscheiden kann, macht mir auch Angst. ?



Ups !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. März 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ja, wer Blau von Lila nicht unterscheiden kann, macht mir auch Angst. ?


Vielleicht ist das Nilpferd ja lila und blau und deine Informationen nicht vollständig


----------



## sp00n82 (27. März 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das Nilpferd ja lila und blau und deine Informationen nicht vollständig


??


----------



## PST (27. März 2020)

You made my day!


----------



## alles-fahrer (27. März 2020)

Wow, worum dreht es sich hier denn gerade? Lila-blaue Nilpferde, und mehr-als-Corona-furchterregende IBCler?

Ich für meinen Teil konnte mich nicht mehr zurückhalten und habe mir jetzt die hübsch-hässliche Shout bestellt. Bei dem Preis hat sogar die Familienmeistrin augenrollend zugestimmt .
Das Ding ist pures Science-Fiction fürs Bike. Bin echt gespannt wie es sich fährt ... wenn der ganze Virus-Staub sich langsam legt ;-).


----------



## famagoer (28. März 2020)

Auf welche Kategorie Bike kommt die denn?


----------



## Flo7 (28. März 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Auf welche Kategorie Bike kommt die denn?



Überlegst statt der 36er fürs Orbea?


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Überlegst statt der 36er fürs Orbea?


----------



## alles-fahrer (28. März 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Auf welche Kategorie Bike kommt die denn?


Ich hab ein 29er Capra, in dem jetzt eine 180er Lyrik äußerst zufriedenstellend arbeitet. Ich hoffe dass mir die Shout im rauen tschechischen Mittelgebirge bei der MTB-Trilogy im Juli helfen wird. Sofern sie denn stattfindet.
Da bin ich letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal mit dem langen XXL-Capra gefahren und prompt einige male über den Lenker gegangen - anders als mit dem 50mm kürzeren Specialized Enduro in den Jahren davor. Bei einer dieser Gelegenheiten wo mein Vorderrad im steilen Gelände am einem Felsen festhing habe ich mir beide Hände gebrochen .

Ich hoffe dass der rückwärts-Axlepath und das starke Antidive der Gabel in solchen Situationen hilft.


----------



## famagoer (28. März 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Überlegst statt der 36er fürs Orbea?


?

Auch wenn diese Überlegung äußerst authentisch wäre ? - Nein! 

Irgendwann muss dieses Teil echt fertig werden... Das Teil wird kein BdW - aber LwBAdJ (Langwierigster Bikeaufbau des Jahrzehnts)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (28. März 2020)

(...)

Shit. 1h später habe ich alles zur Gabel gelesen. 

Vielen Dank auch @Flo7 ?


Werde mal drüber schlafen... Oder Alk konsumieren - vielleicht kann man sich nicht nur Frauen schönsau...


----------



## Flo7 (28. März 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Shit. 1h später habe ich alles zur Gabel gelesen.
> 
> ...




Was kann denn ich dafür? Bei der Gabel hilft net mal was hochprozentiges...

Preis war ja gut und so bekommst  sie sicher wieder gut weg


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. März 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Auch wenn diese Überlegung äußerst authentisch wäre ? - Nein!
> 
> Irgendwann muss dieses Teil echt fertig werden... Das Teil wird kein BdW - aber LwBAdJ (Langwierigster Bikeaufbau des Jahrzehnts)


Den habe ich schon inne. 


odysseus schrieb:


> Mir werden 50 USD berechnet im Warenkorb. Gibt es einen Code in Deiner email? Danke, Antwort gerne im Laber thread oder per PN.
> 
> und da Schnäppchen Thread:
> WTB Kom i23 in 29" für 39 Euro. Bei ebay auf vom selben Verkäufer für 29 Euro zu finden.
> ...


Schreib denen mal ne Mail. Ich wurde direkt kontaktiert.


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (31. März 2020)

Servus! 
Bin über eine für mich fragwürdige Internetseite gestolpert: http://www.bestbikeoutlet.com/
Hat irgendjemand dort schon mal etwas bestellt?
Über PayPal hat man ja Käuferschutz....


----------



## Hille2001 (31. März 2020)

ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> Servus!
> Bin über eine für mich fragwürdige Internetseite gestolpert: http://www.bestbikeoutlet.com/
> Hat irgendjemand dort schon mal etwas bestellt?
> Über PayPal hat man ja Käuferschutz....



kein Impressum keine Bestellung
der Shop ist so schlecht programmiert  wer da etwas bestellt kann auch mir direkt sein Geld überweisen


----------



## freetourer (1. April 2020)

Kommen wir doch mal wieder zurück zu rcz ....

Heute einen Newsletter bekommen in dem ein DT Swiss E1800 Spline LRS (12x100 / 142x12) beworben wird. - Den könnte ich mir wohl an mein Gravelrad basteln.

Leider finde ich den nirgends auf der rcz - Seite. Der Link führt allgemein zu DT Swiss Laufrädern.

Hat den LRS schon jemand gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (1. April 2020)

Ich könnt mir vorstellen das sie auf der neuen RCZ Seite die ausverkauften Artikel schneller nichtmehr listen.
Die Spank 350 Laufräder von gestern haben bei mir auch schon nichtmehr funktioniert als ich den Newsletter bekommen hab.


----------



## AnAx (1. April 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Kommen wir doch mal wieder zurück zu rcz ....
> 
> Heute einen Newsletter bekommen in dem ein DT Swiss E1800 Spline LRS (12x100 / 142x12) beworben wird. - Den könnte ich mir wohl an mein Gravelrad basteln.
> 
> ...



Ja, der ist ausverkauft. Hatte den LRS vorhin im Warenkorb, hab aber zu lang überlegt, dann war er weg.
Ausverkaufte Artikel sind inzwischen quasi sofort weg von der Seite.


----------



## isartrails (1. April 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Heute einen Newsletter bekommen in dem ein DT Swiss E1800 Spline LRS (12x100 / 142x12) beworben wird.
> Hat den LRS schon jemand gefunden?


Gratuliere, du hast es auch schon bemerkt! 
Das passiert bei denen ständig, dass irgendein im Newsletter beworbener Artikel dann bei konkreter Suche nicht zu finden ist.
Die Vermutung, dass das möglicherweise daran liegen könnte, dass der Artikel schon ausverkauft ist, trifft's leider auch nicht wirklich, denn wenn du genau aufpasst, dann wirst du feststellen, dass der Artikel in ein paar Tagen wieder im Newsletter ist. Und immer so weiter...

Es ist wahrscheinlich eher so, dass der, der den Newsletter macht und der, der für die Homepage zuständig ist, sich im realen Leben noch nie begegnet sind und auch nichts voneinander wissen...
Und der dritte im Bunde ist dann der, der die Anfragen der User beantwortet. Der kennt die beiden anderen naturgemäß auch nicht.


----------



## freetourer (1. April 2020)

AnAx schrieb:


> Ja, der ist ausverkauft. Hatte den LRS vorhin im Warenkorb, hab aber zu lang überlegt, dann war er weg.
> Ausverkaufte Artikel sind inzwischen quasi sofort weg von der Seite.



Merci. - Schade, hätte gerade bei mir gut gepasst.



isartrails schrieb:


> Gratuliere, du hast es auch schon bemerkt!
> Das passiert bei denen ständig, dass irgendein im Newsletter beworbener Artikel dann bei konkreter Suche nicht zu finden ist.
> Die Vermutung, dass das möglicherweise daran liegen könnte, dass der Artikel schon ausverkauft ist, trifft's leider auch nicht wirklich, denn wenn du genau aufpasst, dann wirst du feststellen, dass der Artikel in ein paar Tagen wieder im Newsletter ist. Und immer so weiter...
> 
> ...



Nun ja - ich finde es immerhin schon mal eine Verbesserung, dass ausverkaufte Artikel tatsächlich nicht mehr im Shop gelistet werden.


----------



## isartrails (1. April 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> ich finde es immerhin schon mal eine Verbesserung, dass ausverkaufte Artikel tatsächlich nicht mehr im Shop gelistet werden.


Wie wahr.


----------



## RC7 (1. April 2020)

Mit den Saso 26" Carbonlaufrädern und den Controltech 29" Laufrädern ist das schon seit ein paar Tagen das gleiche: Laut Newsletter wären sie sogar zusammen mit einem Code bestellbar. Auf der Webseite gibt es beide überhaupt nicht 

Ich finde die Entwicklung bei RCZ eher enttäuschend: Gefühlt immer öfter solche Fälle, dazu oft Artikel über die auch mit Internetrecherche nicht mal die elementaren Eigenschaften (Gewicht, Felgenbreite,...) herauszufinden sind und oftmals auch Artikel nur einzeln mit einem Code und dementsprechend vergleichsweise hohen Versandkosten bestellbar. Das ist z.B. bei Laufrädern ärgerlich und hat mich jetzt schon ein paar mal vom Kauf abgehalten: Vorderrad nur einzeln, Hinterrad nur einzeln, nichts was man noch dazu bestellen kann > aufgrund der gesamten Versandkosten für mich nicht interessant.

Der Saso Laufradsatz (Carbon 26"), den ich im November für knapp 90,- Euro inkl. Versand bestellt habe kam heute übrigens an. Falls es jemanden interessiert: Naben ohne Aufdruck, machen aber einen ziemlich guten Eindruck, laufen auch extrem leicht. Felgenweite leider nur 17 mm. Gewicht 1760 gramm.


----------



## isartrails (1. April 2020)

RC7 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Entwicklung bei RCZ eher enttäuschend


Entwicklung? Du siehst da irgendeine Entwicklung?


----------



## goldencore (1. April 2020)

Also ich habe am 21.3 einen RockShox Coil bestellt und der ist gestern versandt worden. Da kann ich nicht klagen...


----------



## RC7 (1. April 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Entwicklung? Du siehst da irgendeine Entwicklung?



Ja sehe ich. Ich habe bei RCZ in den letzten Jahren viele Sachen bestellt und war i.d.R. sehr zufrieden. Man könnte auch sagen: Ich bin mit Rädern und Teilen besser ausgestattet als es meine Budget eigentlich hergeben würde. Das auch dank RCZ. In den letzten Monaten sehe ich aber die von mir beschriebene Tendenz und habe dementsprechend dort weniger bestellt - evtl. hatte ich auch einfach nur Pech und es waren zufällig nur die Sachen von den von mit beschriebenen Problemen betroffen, die mich interessiert hätten...
Ich denke damit ist das Thema aber hier erst mal wieder durch.

Um mal wieder was bezüglich Schnäppchen zu posten: Ich habe immer wieder mal nach günstigen Angeboten für die aktuellen XT Ice-Tech Bremsbeläge J03A gesucht und bin bei Aliexpress dann fündig geworden 








						38.99US $ |4 PCS J03A EIS TECH Harz Kühl Fin Disc Bremsbeläge für M6000 SLX M7000, deore XT M8000, M9000 Update von J02A|Fahrradbremse|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Nd-60 (1. April 2020)

RC7 schrieb:


> Ja sehe ich. Ich habe bei RCZ in den letzten Jahren viele Sachen bestellt und war i.d.R. sehr zufrieden. Man könnte auch sagen: Ich bin mit Rädern und Teilen besser ausgestattet als es meine Budget eigentlich hergeben würde. Das auch dank RCZ. In den letzten Monaten sehe ich aber die von mir beschriebene Tendenz und habe dementsprechend dort weniger bestellt - evtl. hatte ich auch einfach nur Pech und es waren zufällig nur die Sachen von den von mit beschriebenen Problemen betroffen, die mich interessiert hätten...
> Ich denke damit ist das Thema aber hier erst mal wieder durch.
> 
> Um mal wieder was bezüglich Schnäppchen zu posten: Ich habe immer wieder mal nach günstigen Angeboten für die aktuellen XT Ice-Tech Bremsbeläge J03A gesucht und bin bei Aliexpress dann fündig geworden
> ...


die fahre ich seit nem jahr. unauffällig. sehen aus wie original, sind sie wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (1. April 2020)

knarf66 schrieb:


> Leatt Fullface Helme DBX 5.0, in verschiedenen Farbvarianten und Größen für 129,99€ statt 439,99€.
> Gibt's hier:
> 
> 
> Berg-ab



Nur als Hinweis für alle Interessenten

Helm fällt extrem klein aus. Hatte mit meiner 58er Rübe einen L bestellt und ihn nicht mal Ansatzweise über den Kopf, nur als Info


----------



## platt_ziege (1. April 2020)

RC7 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer wieder mal nach günstigen Angeboten für die aktuellen XT Ice-Tech Bremsbeläge J03A gesucht und bin bei Aliexpress dann fündig geworden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und was kosten die am ende mit zoll? kommt da "nur" märchensteuer zu?


----------



## Flo7 (1. April 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> und was kosten die am ende mit zoll? kommt da "nur" märchensteuer zu?



Ich würde behaupten, dass die durch den Zoll rutschen  und ja würde nur Mwst. kosten...


----------



## sp00n82 (1. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten, dass die durch den Zoll rutschen  und ja würde nur Mwst. kosten...


_"Zwischen 22 Euro und 150 Euro sind die Sendungen zwar zollfrei, aber nicht frei von Einfuhrumsatzsteuer."_

Ansonsten würden da bei einer Großbestellung wohl nochmal 4,7% drauf kommen. Soweit ich da duchblicke, Zollrecherchen sind immer so unnötig kompliziert.


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. April 2020)

Bei r2 kosten die Beläge grad 11,50, ob ich da jetzt wegen 2,50/Paar Ersparniss beim Chinesen bestellen würde mit ungewissem Ausgang...









						SHIMANO Bremsbeläge Ice Tech J03A Resin mit Kühlrippen, 14,50 €
					

SHIMANO Bremsbeläge Ice Tech J03A Resin mit Kühlrippen Shimano verwendet mit diesen Bremsbelägen erstmals Aluminiumkühlrippen an den Bremsbelägen Diese führ




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Nd-60 (1. April 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> und was kosten die am ende mit zoll? kommt da "nur" märchensteuer zu?


Meine wurden, wie eigentlich alles was ich bei den Dauerlächlern bestelle, falsch deklariert.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> ... Dauerlächlern...


warum immer solche assi-aussagen?


----------



## aibeekey (1. April 2020)

Dreimal böse Smileys verteilen aber dann selber grandios verkacken. Das wollte ich dann doch noch für die Ewigkeit festhalten, bevor der "Spam" im Schnäppchenthread gelöscht wird


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. April 2020)

Vielleicht um die Dauerempörten sich outen zu lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (1. April 2020)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> warum immer solche assi-aussagen?


schon mal dort gewesen?


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> schon mal dort gewesen?



Gratuliere zum Fettnapf der Woche.


----------



## platt_ziege (2. April 2020)

sind schon wieder ferien.....?


----------



## Nd-60 (2. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gratuliere zum Fettnapf der Woche.


Das sehe ich nicht so.


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so.



Ein "Warum" wäre auch möglich gewesen.


----------



## Korner (2. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ein "Warum" wäre auch möglich gewesen.


Warum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2020)

Korner schrieb:


> Warum ?



Darum!


----------



## Nd-60 (2. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ein "Warum" wäre auch möglich gewesen.



Ich wähle trotzdem Tor3


----------



## BigJohn (2. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ich wähle trotzdem Tor3


----------



## zymnokxx (2. April 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Also ich habe am 21.3 einen RockShox Coil bestellt und der ist gestern versandt worden. Da kann ich nicht klagen...


Dito! Geht bei Dir die GLS-Sendungsnummer, die in der Emails drin stand? Bei mir nicht....


----------



## goldencore (2. April 2020)

Nein. Habe schon nachgefragt, aber keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## TitusLE (2. April 2020)

Ich hatte zuletzt auch eine Sendungsnummer, die zu keinem Treffer führte. Angekommen ist das Paket dann aber trotzdem. Und auch im aktzeptablen Zeitraum.


----------



## fone (2. April 2020)

Jetzt gibts schon wieder die blöde Trust Gabel bei RCZ. ?


----------



## BigJohn (2. April 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Dito! Geht bei Dir die GLS-Sendungsnummer, die in der Emails drin stand? Bei mir nicht....


Die ist bestimmt für Colissimo. Der Dienstleister steht dabei, wenn du in der Übersicht auf "Track my order" gehst. GLS kennt die Sendung erst, wenn sie in Deutschland ist und verwendet ggf. eine andere Nummer.


----------



## Jaerrit (2. April 2020)

Vogward schrieb:


> Für bike components versandkostenfrei.
> Mindestbestellwert weiß ich leider nicht. Viel Spaß


Inzwischen abgaylaufen, oder evtl nicht mit Bestpreis-Kot verwendbar, gayht bei mir jedenfalls ned mehr


----------



## boblike (2. April 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts schon wieder die blöde Trust Gabel bei RCZ. ?


Kotzt mich auch voll an, meine Ehe steht hier auf dem Spiel.
Musste letzte Nacht schon auf dem Sofa schlafen, weil schon wieder zwei Pakete in der Post waren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (2. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Inzwischen abgaylaufen, oder evtl nicht mit Bestpreis-Kot verwendbar, gayht bei mir jedenfalls ned mehr


Is ja jut @Zaskarpeter 
Klassischer Fall von „wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil“ - da steht ja auch „nur heute gültig“, und das war gestern


----------



## fone (2. April 2020)

boblike schrieb:


> Kotzt mich auch voll an, meine Ehe steht hier auf dem Spiel.
> Musste letzte Nacht schon auf dem Sofa schlafen, weil schon wieder zwei Pakete in der Post waren ?


Du flunkerst doch. 

Und ich verbringe die letzte Nacht in meiner eigenen Wohnung. Der Platz wird demnach auch nicht mehr. Und nachdem ich schon 2 Gabel umgezogen habe ("Brauchst du die noch?" "Ja, klar... als....Reserve!") - verdammt, ich hätte die entsorgen sollen.


----------



## goldencore (2. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die ist bestimmt für Colissimo. Der Dienstleister steht dabei, wenn du in der Übersicht auf "Track my order" gehst. GLS kennt die Sendung erst, wenn sie in Deutschland ist und verwendet ggf. eine andere Nummer.


Es steht da GLS, aber das ist nie im Leben eine GLS Nummer.
Habe jetzt eine Mail von RCZ mit korrektem Tracking bekommen. Paket soll morgen da sein und ich konnte einen Ablageplatz auf dem Grundstück ausmachen.
Ziemlich genau 2 Wochen, obwohl mit "20 working days" angegeben. Bin zufrieden!


----------



## zymnokxx (2. April 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Es steht da GLS, aber das ist nie im Leben eine GLS Nummer, die sind zwölfstellig und meine ist irgendeine lange, krude Mischung.


das stimmt, meine sieht auch sehr verschrubelt aus. Habe ebenfalls bei RCZ nachgefragt und warte noch auf Antwort


----------



## isartrails (2. April 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Geht bei Dir die GLS-Sendungsnummer, die in der Emails drin stand? Bei mir nicht....


Die geht nie!


----------



## Jaerrit (2. April 2020)

Kurzer Exkurs zu der RCZ-Paketnummer ☝?


Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ist nicht ungewöhnlich, da RCZ keine Marktmacht ist versenden sie anstelle direkt über GLS, DPD, DHL,... über zwischengeschaltete Logistik-Dienstleister bzw. sog. Konsolidierer, gerade für kleinere Mengen ins Ausland bekommst du sonst keine guten Tarife. Es könnte fast sein das sie die Paketkosten zu 0 durchschieben, wenngleich uns hier der Versand immer recht teuer vorkommt. Der vergibt bei Beauftragung bzw Datenübermittlung durch RCZ zunächst eine interne Sendungsnummer (die auch erstmal in keine Systeme von Paketdiensten übertragen wird). Ähnlich läuft es auch bei CRC bzw Wiggle, nur haben deren Dienstleister direkte Landingspages fürs Tracking, wo man als Empfänger dann die Verknüpfung zwischen deren interner Sendungsnummer und der „offiziellen“ Sendungsnummer des zustellenden Paketdiensts herstellen kann bzw diese dort verlinkt ist...


Mit anderen Worten:


isartrails schrieb:


> Die geht nie!


----------



## Korner (2. April 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts schon wieder die blöde Trust Gabel bei RCZ. ?


Bitte kauf sie !  ? 

BITTEEEE


----------



## Nd-60 (2. April 2020)

schnell noch eine Trust kaufen!!!!! 

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/trust-performance-ceasing-operations-effective-immediately.html 

Wertsteigerung


----------



## famagoer (2. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> schnell noch eine Trust kaufen!!!!!
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/trust-performance-ceasing-operations-effective-immediately.html
> 
> Wertsteigerung


Pfuuuh! Heftig.

Zitat:


> Trust Performance, like the rest of the world, will be a different company when life is back to normal.


klingt nicht gut.


@Flo7 Bin ich froh, das Geld in einen Gemini statt der Trust gesteckt zu haben... Aber wer weiß: Gemini - Spanien - ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (2. April 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Pfuuuh! Heftig.
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...


ich hoffe Dave und seinen Mitgesellschaftern geht es gut


----------



## jonalisa (2. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> ich hoffe Dave und seinen Mitgesellschaftern geht es gut



Leider nein...








						Trust Performance chiude
					

Brutta notizia da Trust Perfomance, produttore di forcelle a leveraggi come la “The Message”. A causa del coronavirus hanno avuto difficoltà di approvvigionamento dai fornitori orientali subito dopo il Capodanno cinese (fine gennaio) ed ultimamente non sono più riusciti ad arrivare ai capitali...




					www.mtb-mag.com
				



Für jene die kein Italienisch können, weiter unten auf der Seite das offizielle Statement.


----------



## pAn1c (3. April 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die geht nie!


Ich habe gehört, du hast neben deinem geplanten Onlineshop zu Superkonditionen, auch einen eigenen kostenlosen Versandanbieter mit LiveTracking?


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. April 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wer noch keinen Syntace Drehmo hat, kann sich freuen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man auch seinen alten Drehmo von denen justieren lassen? Meiner ist locker 10 Jahre alt (noch der Alte, den es auch von Würth gab) und der ist bestimmt nicht mehr so genau, wenngleich ich ihn immer entspannt habe.


----------



## Toolkid (3. April 2020)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Falls jemand seinen Arsch vermessen möchte.
> Kann man kostenlos bestellen.
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann man auch zuhause mit einem Stück Karton selbst machen. Einfach das Deckpapier auf einem Stück Wellpappe abziehen - nichts anderes ist das Vermessungskit. Zusätzlich ist dann noch ein Flyer zu empfehlenen Sattelbreite dabei, aber das kann man auch online auf deren Website nachlesen.


----------



## Diablokg (3. April 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Das kann man auch zuhause mit einem Stück Karton selbst machen. Einfach das Deckpapier auf einem Stück Wellpappe abziehen - nichts anderes ist das Vermessungskit. Zusätzlich ist dann noch ein Flyer zu empfehlenen Sattelbreite dabei, aber das kann man auch online auf deren Website nachlesen.



Und weiter? Dann mach es doch so? Für den ein oder anderen vielleicht doch gut. Kostet doch nix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2020)

unnötiger versand ...


----------



## Toolkid (3. April 2020)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Und weiter? Dann mach es doch so? Für den ein oder anderen vielleicht doch gut. Kostet doch nix?Anhang anzeigen 1008373


Falsch, es kostet DICH nichts. Und das Zeug muss auch noch verschickt werden. Dafür fährt wieder jemand extra zu deiner Haustür.
Die meisten sitzen doch sowieso zu hause rum. Da können sie auch ein bißchen basteln statt nur zu netf(l)ixen.


----------



## Diablokg (3. April 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> unnötiger versand ...





Toolkid schrieb:


> Falsch, es kostet DICH nichts. Und das Zeug muss auch noch verschickt werden. Dafür fährt wieder jemand extra zu deiner Haustür.
> Die meisten sitzen doch sowieso zu hause rum. Da können sie auch ein bißchen basteln statt nur zu netf(l)ixen.



so what ?‍♂️


----------



## fone (3. April 2020)

Rechner aus! Unnötiger Stromverbrauch!
Danke, dass ihr mithelft!


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Kann man auch seinen alten Drehmo von denen justieren lassen? Meiner ist locker 10 Jahre alt (noch der Alte, den es auch von Würth gab) und der ist bestimmt nicht mehr so genau, wenngleich ich ihn immer entspannt habe.


Keine Ahnung.  
Meinen Syntace Drehmo habe ich erst seit einem Jahr. So oft benutzt wird er bei mir nicht. 
Am besten, Du fragst fragst mal bei Syntace selber nach. Das würde mich auch auch interessieren. 
Kalibrierung sollte evtl 30 € oder so kosten.


----------



## davez (3. April 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Falsch, es kostet DICH nichts. Und das Zeug muss auch noch verschickt werden. Dafür fährt wieder jemand extra zu deiner Haustür.
> Die meisten sitzen doch sowieso zu hause rum. Da können sie auch ein bißchen basteln statt nur zu netf(l)ixen.


Ich überlege, ob ich Netflix abbestelle - seit Corona- Beginn 0 Minuten geschaut. Das Wetter ist nämlich inzwischen genial, also nachmittags aufs Rad für 2h (sitze ich sonst im Auto zur Arbeit) und ansonsten home office und Familie versorgen. Falls jemand zu viel Zeit hat, bringe ich ihm gerne meine Kids vorbei   fürs home schooling - großer Spaß


----------



## fone (3. April 2020)

Ich weiß schon wie es nachher im Park aussieht wenn ich heim radle. Da könnte man auch Geschäfte und Wirtshäuser offen lassen...


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (3. April 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wie es nachher im Park aussieht wenn ich heim radle. Da könnte man auch Geschäfte und Wirtshäuser offen lassen...


Das ist doch undifferenzierter Quatsch (sofern sich die Leute an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben halten. Wovon ich aufgrund der möglichen Strafen im Großen und Ganzen ausgehe).


----------



## Nd-60 (3. April 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Das ist doch undifferenzierter Quatsch (sofern sich die Leute an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben halten. Wovon ich aufgrund der möglichen Strafen im Großen und Ganzen ausgehe).



@fone  hat recht.

Beobachtung von gestern (1. Beispiel)
2 Männer gehen hintereinander mit dem Kinderwagen. 1 fährt mit einem laufrad nebenher. 1m dahinter laufen 2 Frauen direkt neben einander und reden.
Das ist doch laut der neuen 2m Regel gar nicht zulässig, da die Garantiert nicht in einem Haushalt leben.

Ich lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren, falls ich die Regeln falsch gedeutet habe.


----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> @fone  hat recht.
> 
> Beobachtung von gestern (1. Beispiel)
> 2 Männer gehen hintereinander mit dem Kinderwagen. 1 fährt mit einem laufrad nebenher. 1m dahinter laufen 2 Frauen direkt neben einander und reden.
> ...



Und, hast Du sie gleich auf ihren Verstoß aufmerksam gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (3. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und, hast Du sie gleich auf ihren Verstoß aufmerksam gemacht?


bringt doch nix, lieber gleich bei der gestapo melden...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (3. April 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> bringt doch nix, lieber gleich bei der gestapo melden...


Hört sich zuerst witzig an, darauf könnte die aktuelle Situation vielleicht hinaus laufen...


----------



## piilu (3. April 2020)

Besorgt euch diese Weste dann könnt ihr durch die Stadt streifen und Coroner Polizei spielen








						Coroner Sicherheitsweste Hohe Sichtbarkeit Weste  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Coroner Sicherheitsweste Hohe Sichtbarkeit Weste in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## toastet (3. April 2020)

Wurde der Corona-Thread eigentlich extra entfernt, damit wir den Mist jetzt in allen anderen Themen haben? Bravo


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (3. April 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Wurde der Corona-Thread eigentlich extra entfernt, damit wir den Mist jetzt in allen anderen Themen haben? Bravo


Hast ja recht. Deswegen möchte ich mich direkt noch bei @fone entschuldigen, falls er sich blöd abgemacht von mir fühlt. Und ja, ich sehe auch immer wieder Leute, die die Regeln nicht befolgen. Aber im Park wird doch mit Sicherheit bei gutem Wetter kontrolliert und bestraft. Dann kann das Thema jetzt hier erst mal wieder ruhen.


----------



## nightwolf (4. April 2020)

Ich versuche mal zum Thema zurueckzukehren ? 

Bei den irren Englaendern gibts 15% Rabatt auf bestimmte MTBs
Achtung Bremsen sind wg. Linksverkehrs falschrum, aendern lassen 


> *15% off with code MTB15*







__





						Mountain Bikes | On-One | Titus  | Planet X
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## Nd-60 (4. April 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> *Achtung Bremsen sind wg. Linksverkehrs falschrum, aendern lassen *


Geschmackssache.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Geschmackssache.


Genau, einfach hier auch Linksverkehr fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2020)

was hat denn die anordnung der bremsen für vorne und hinten mit rechts- oder linksverkehr zu tun?

muss ich jetzt meine bremsen vorher umbauen, wenn ich mal nach england fahre?
wäre wichtig zu wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (4. April 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal zum Thema zurueckzukehren ?
> 
> Bei den irren Englaendern gibts 15% Rabatt auf bestimmte MTBs
> *Achtung Bremsen sind wg. Linksverkehrs falschrum, aendern lassen *
> ...



Oder selber ändern und die 50GBP sparen-> Sind  Links/rechts kompatible Bremshebel


----------



## Nd-60 (4. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Genau, einfach hier auch Linksverkehr fahren


Das ist nicht ratsam. Bei bremsen halte ich es für eine Gewöhnungsgewchichte. 
Auch wenn ich weiß das es von der Verkehrsrichtung abhängig ist. Aber 1. Kaum einer hält heute noch die Hand raus beim abbiegen und ich fahre schon soviele Jahre Rad, dass ich auch mit nur 1 Hand am Lenker anhalten kann.


----------



## nightwolf (4. April 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> was hat denn die anordnung der bremsen für vorne und hinten mit rechts- oder linksverkehr zu tun?


Handzeichen gibt man _(wenn ueberhaupt)_ beim Abbiegen auf die 'schwierige Seite' (bei uns links)
Dann hat man noch die andere Hand zum Bremsen uebrig (bei uns rechts).
Und bevor ich vorne (starke Bremsleistung, sagt jemandem der Begriff 'nose wheelie' was ❓ ) bremse nehm ich lieber wieder beide Haende an den Lenker, also soll rechts = hinten sein.
Soweit meine Erklaerung._ Ist manchen Leuten zu einfach, weiss ich_ ?


k_star schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt meine bremsen vorher umbauen, wenn ich mal nach england fahre?


Ich habs nicht gemacht ?


Flo7 schrieb:


> Oder selber ändern und die 50GBP sparen-> Sind  Links/rechts kompatible Bremshebel


Ja falls man technisch hochqualifiziert ist ?
Ich hab nicht nachgeschaut ob es extra kostet, manchmal gibts das mit Ruecksicht auf europaeische Kunden auch gratis.
In dem Falle wuerde ich natuerlich umstoepseln, ist ja eh Hydraulik, beim MTB sowieso viel einfacher als bei Road/Gravel usw. und ggf. muss man eh noch kuerzen.


----------



## Flo7 (4. April 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ...
> Ja falls man technisch hochqualifiziert ist ?
> Ich hab nicht nachgeschaut ob es extra kostet, manchmal gibts das mit Ruecksicht auf europaeische Kunden auch gratis.
> In dem Falle wuerde ich natuerlich umstoepseln, ist ja eh Hydraulik, beim MTB sowieso viel einfacher als bei Road/Gravel usw. und ggf. muss man eh noch kuerzen.



Du musst nichts ändern als den linken Hebel auf die rechte Seite zu schrauben und umgekehrt  Da brauchst die Leitung gar net öffnen...

Beim Scandal hat es zumindest genau gepasst.


----------



## nightwolf (4. April 2020)

Hmm OK meinst Du diese SRAM Level Bremshebel?
Die kenne ich nicht en detail. 

Hab grad mal kurz mein Inbred angeguckt. Die Shimano SLX Hebel wuerden in so einem Fall dann auf dem Kopf stehen, Beschriftung nicht mehr zu sehen und Entlueftungsschraube auf der Unterseite ?
Dann waere noch die Klemmschraube an der Schelle vor und nicht mehr hinter dem Lenker. Immerhin klappbare Schelle, so muss sonst nichts demontiert werden.

Und ich glaube, das Problem mit der Entlueftungsschraube hat man bei den SRAM Hebeln genauso. Oder nicht ❓









						On-One Scandal SRAM SX Mountain Bike
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## Nd-60 (4. April 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hmm OK meinst Du diese SRAM Level Bremshebel?
> Die kenne ich nicht en detail.
> 
> Hab grad mal kurz mein Inbred angeguckt. Die Shimano SLX Hebel wuerden in so einem Fall dann auf dem Kopf stehen, Beschriftung nicht mehr zu sehen und Entlueftungsschraube auf der Unterseite ?
> ...


Sram Bremsgriffe können auf beiden Seiten gefahren werden, es gibt zwischen L und R keinen Unterschied, gleiches gilt für Magura MT und Formula bremsen. 
Bei Shimano, Hope Tech3, TRP und einer vielzahl von Tektro bremsen funktioniert das nicht. Dort sind die Bremsgriffe für R und L unterschiedlich. Ergo müssen die Leitungen vertauscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (4. April 2020)

Bei Shimano gehts natürlich nicht...

Bei Sram kannst du die Bremshebel links oder rechts montieren-> Die "Aktion" Räder bei Planet X - Big Dog, Whippet und Scandal haben genau solche Bremsen.

Daher meinte ich, kann man sich die 50GBP sparen


----------



## nightwolf (4. April 2020)

OK gut. Ich vermute das hier ist die Entlueftungsschraube?
Gibts da dann 'eine pro Seite' ❓






Und andere Frage, kann man die Schelle aufklappen? Falls nicht, dann muss man ja sonst alles demontieren was ausserhalb ist.
Spaetestens dann spart man IMHO nix mehr gegenueber Leitungstausch.
Jetzt mal nur so rein interessehalber. _Vor dem Problem englisches Komplettrad auf Europa umbauen stand ich ja noch nie_ ?


----------



## platt_ziege (4. April 2020)

kann man nicht einfach den gesamten lenker umdrehen? is doch viel einfacher...


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. April 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> kann man nicht einfach den gesamten lenker umdrehen? is doch viel einfacher...


----------



## Nd-60 (4. April 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> OK gut. Ich vermute das hier ist die Entlueftungsschraube?
> Gibts da dann 'eine pro Seite' ❓
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1009224
> ...


Ja, beide Seiten haben eine Schraube zum entlüften, daran wurde nicht gespart. Nein, diese Level haben keine zu öffnende Schelle, alles muss runter (griff und Schalthebel).
Schrauben geht schneller (unkomplizierter) als Leitungstausch und entlüften,denn das ist danach notwendig.


----------



## nightwolf (4. April 2020)

OK Danke dann waere das geklaert, kann ja mal wichtig sein das zu wissen ?

Ich wuerde wohl dennoch die Leitungen umstoepseln. 
Mehr als ein oder zwei Tropfen Oel nachfuellen war danach bisher noch nie noetig, und wie ich schon sagte muss ja u. U. sowieso gekuerzt werden.


----------



## Julian2002 (6. April 2020)

Hi, falls jemand von euch seine neu gekaufte Trust the Message loswerden will, ich hätte Interesse habe aber leider den Sale verpasst.
Würde mich freuen falls es passt, brauche allerdings eine schaftlänge von 22cm also schätzungsweise nur neue Gabeln.


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2020)

Julian2002 schrieb:


> Hi, falls jemand von euch seine neu gekaufte Trust the Message loswerden will, ich hätte Interesse habe aber leider den Sale verpasst.
> Würde mich freuen falls es passt, brauche allerdings eine schaftlänge von 22cm also schätzungsweise nur neue Gabeln.


Es gibt sie ja noch. Du musst nur warten bis es neue Codes gibt.


----------



## fone (6. April 2020)

Leitungstausch kann man auch oft ohne nachfolgendes Entlüften machen, zumindest probieren.
Wenn man vorsichtig ist und die Leitungen festhält oder besser festhalten lässt und die nicht rumbaumeln, läuft meist kaum Öl raus. ich hatte bisher immer Glück.


lempi2710 schrieb:


> fone hat *NIE* recht. Ist einfach so.


Ja, das muss ich zuhause auch immer hören.


----------



## Julian2002 (6. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es gibt sie ja noch. Du musst nur warten bis es neue Codes gibt.


Meinste da kommt nochmal was? Bin eigentlich ja auch im Newsletter aber hab's letzte Mal nicht reingeschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2020)

Julian2002 schrieb:


> Meinste da kommt nochmal was?


100%
Solange da nicht "epuisé" steht, werden auch die Gutscheine kommen. Das von RCZ abgenommene Batch will ja vorfinanziert werden.


----------



## michael66 (6. April 2020)

Jetzt wo die Pleite sind werden die noch reichlich verkauft werden.


----------



## hasardeur (6. April 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo die Pleite sind werden die noch reichlich verkauft werden.



Stand in der Mitteilung zur Einstellung des Betriebs nicht, dass sie Schwierigkeiten in der Lieferkette hatten? Dann kann der Bestand eigentlich nicht so mächtig sein.


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schwierigkeiten in der Lieferkette


Und am Kapitalmarkt


----------



## zymnokxx (7. April 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Kann dir später gerne Mal ein Bild einstellen wie der Dämpfer (Air) ohne die Kugellager Aufnahme aussieht. Ist beim Coil genauso.
> 
> Beim Air sieht es so aus:
> 
> ...


Ich habe meinen RCZ DELUXE R Coil mittlerweile schon bekommen, aber ich sehe keine Möglichkeit das Dämpferauge zu tauschen, wie auf Deinen Bildern. Oder habe ich da was übersehen? Ich ärgere mich gerade ein bisschen, denn auf dem Foto bei RCZ war eindeutig das andee Dämpferauge zu sehen. 
Aber ich weiß ja, dass man bei RCZ nicht unbeding das bekommt, was man sieht/bestellt.


----------



## prolink (7. April 2020)

Das Auge kann nicht getauscht werden
Entweder ist ein Lager verbaut oder ein normales Auge
Zum umändern müsste der ganz kolben / Gehäuse getauscht werden


----------



## zymnokxx (7. April 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> Das Auge kann nicht getauscht werden
> Entweder ist ein Lager verbaut oder ein normales Auge
> Zum umändern müsste der ganz kolben / Gehäuse getauscht werden


danke für die schnelle Antwort... Sah auf den Bildern von @Joehigashi80 so aus. Dann hab ich wohl Pech gehabt.


----------



## goldencore (7. April 2020)

Geht mir genauso! Nachfrage bei RCZ, Antwort: "photos are not contractual "


----------



## Julian2002 (9. April 2020)

So, jetzt gibts ja wieder die Trust, auf der französischen Seite...
Wenn ich die bestellen will steht da aber, dass für meine Adresse keine Lieferart verfügbar ist, einfach so die Bestellung aufgeben oder wie funktioniert das dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (9. April 2020)

auf die deutsche Seite wehseln


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (9. April 2020)

Julian2002 schrieb:


> So, jetzt gibts ja wieder die Trust, auf der französischen Seite...
> Wenn ich die bestellen will steht da aber, dass für meine Adresse keine Lieferart verfügbar ist, einfach so die Bestellung aufgeben oder wie funktioniert das dann?


Nimm DIE mit Code *RCZMES*


----------



## Julian2002 (9. April 2020)

Danke euch, habs geschafft.
Danke auch dir Flo fürs posten vom Deal!


----------



## famagoer (9. April 2020)

... der Code RCZSTF funktioniert bei mir lustigerweise nach wie vor - damit kostet die Trust nur 662 Euro.


Edit: Ändert aber nix am Endpreis von 693 Euro inkl. Versand, obwohl der nur 12 Euro ausmacht... Dürfte Steuergschicht sein.


----------



## Flo7 (9. April 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> will bestellen aber die seite läd fast nicht. bei euch auch so?



Leider ja


----------



## Flo7 (9. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bis auf den 250er Dämpfer alles ausverkauft.



Eigentlich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frittenullnull (9. April 2020)

bei mir hat es wohl geklappt!
man muss echt ewig warten und Geduld haben bis die seite läd…


----------



## Flo7 (9. April 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> bei mir hat es wohl geklappt!
> man muss echt ewig warten und Geduld haben bis die seite läd…




Ja, habs am Pc und am Handy probiert und auch Land geändert! Hat auch bei mir geklappt...


----------



## frittenullnull (9. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja, habs am Pc und am Handy probiert und auch Land geändert! Hat auch bei mir geklappt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1013359


moment mal – du zahlst 6 € weniger als ich


----------



## Flo7 (9. April 2020)

henry_76 schrieb:


> Aber kein Versand nach DE oder CH ?!??
> Ist das normal?



Einfach das Land, recht oben, umstellen auf De, CH oder was auch immer


----------



## henry_76 (9. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Einfach das Land, recht oben, umstellen auf De, CH oder was auch immer


Danke für den Hinweis, aber das habe ich mehrfach versucht. Hatte die Gabel bereits im Warenkorb und da CH nicht als Versand-Option auftauchte, habe ich das Land gewechselt, aber danach war die Gabel nicht mehr im Warenkorb (noch verständlich) aber auf der non-EU Seite war die Gabel danach gar nicht auffindbar (ob mit Rabatt-Code oder ohne).
Jetzt ist nur noch die 2019er Gabel (die teuerer ist, als die 2020er) verfügbar.
Komisch das ganze, aber jänu, seis drum.


----------



## Flo7 (9. April 2020)

henry_76 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, aber das habe ich mehrfach versucht. Hatte die Gabel bereits im Warenkorb und da CH nicht als Versand-Option auftauchte, habe ich das Land gewechselt, aber danach war die Gabel nicht mehr im Warenkorb (noch verständlich) aber auf der non-EU Seite war die Gabel danach gar nicht auffindbar (ob mit Rabatt-Code oder ohne).
> Jetzt ist nur noch die 2019er Gabel (die teuerer ist, als die 2020er) verfügbar.
> Komisch das ganze, aber jänu, seis drum.




Komisch, auf der französischen, other Countries (AUT) und DE war sie verfügbar...


----------



## henry_76 (9. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Komisch, auf der französischen, other Countries (AUT) und DE war sie verfügbar...


Denen waren wohl die Zollformalitäten bei dem guten Preis zu hoch 
Sehe gerade, dass für die 2019er Gabel der Code eh nicht gültig ist.
Dann bleibe ich halt bei meiner FIT4 36er


----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2020)

Zoll? Innerhalb der EU?


----------



## Flo7 (9. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Zoll? Innerhalb der EU?



Schweiz


----------



## henry_76 (9. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Zoll? Innerhalb der EU?


Jojo, die Gallier und die Schweizer gehören noch nicht zur EU...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Schweiz



Dann hätte er nicht ein Zitat mit AT und DE only wählen sollen


----------



## Flo7 (9. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dann hätte er nicht ein Zitat mit AT und DE only wählen sollen



Hat auch niemand gesagt!

Zitiere mich mal selber 


Flo7 schrieb:


> Einfach das Land, recht oben, umstellen auf De, CH oder was auch immer


----------



## shoffmeister (9. April 2020)

henry_76 schrieb:


> Jojo, die Gallier und die Schweizer gehören noch nicht zur EU...



... immer noch nicht und auch weiterhin recht glücklich und zufrieden diesseits des anti-föderalitischen Molochs...

Ich glaube, das meintest Du zu sagen?

edit: exgüsi - jenseits jenseits des Molochs.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2020)

Hat schon wer ein Osterei bei BC gefunden? Ich habe mich an Sram versucht aber nix.


----------



## Soundnew (9. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Hat schon wer ein Osterei bei BC gefunden? Ich habe mich an Sram versucht aber nix.



Habe das gesehen, aber nicht gespeichert. Schau mal beim AXS Schaltwerk, glaube war X01. Sind 5% also nicht die Welt


----------



## Mr_Chicks (9. April 2020)

Sram 5%
Maxxis 10%
Assos 15%
Poc 15%


----------



## Dr_Ink (10. April 2020)

.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. April 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das als Vera****.


BC lebt bei mir nur noch, weil deren Angebot sehr vielfältig ist und sie auf Sonderanfragen (diverse Formula Sonderbestellungen) sehr schnell reagieren. 

Ich habe gerade einmal einen Warenkorb mit Codes voll gemacht und dann den selben bei r2. Letztere waren ohne Code billiger.


----------



## Remux (10. April 2020)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen maxxis assegai 29". Bei BC wäre er bei 49€. Gabs in der Vergangenheit günstigere Angebote? Bei maxxis sind die Preise ja leider extrem stabil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (10. April 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen maxxis assegai 29". Bei BC wäre er bei 49€. Gabs in der Vergangenheit günstigere Angebote? Bei maxxis sind die Preise ja leider extrem stabil



Welche Version?


----------



## kordesh (10. April 2020)

Wer sich von dieser Rabattschlacht anstecken lässt und blind ohne zu vergleichen kauft, nur weil n 10% Sticker dran klebt, dem gehört das Geld aber auch aus der Tasche gezogen.


----------



## Remux (10. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Welche Version?


Maxxterra exo


----------



## Flo7 (10. April 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Maxxterra exo



Hast ne PN


----------



## famagoer (10. April 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> BC hat Ostereier versteckt, hatte gerade mal Bock auf Suchen...


Danke an dieser Stelle für die Sucher-Ei! 

Hab FiveTen Kestrel Pro BOA für 92 Euro bestellt, das passt!


----------



## Emerald287 (10. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> BC lebt bei mir nur noch, weil deren Angebot sehr vielfältig ist und sie auf Sonderanfragen (diverse Formula Sonderbestellungen) sehr schnell reagieren.
> 
> Ich habe gerade einmal einen Warenkorb mit Codes voll gemacht und dann den selben bei r2. Letztere waren ohne Code billiger.


Ist leider Usus bei denen. Tja, geschenkt gibt es nichts, solange die Marge hoch bleiben muss.

Ich finde es nur immer grenzwertig, dass sie sich auf der einen Seite als BestBuddy und cooles Unternehmen präsentieren und auf der anderen Seite immer so einen versteckten Mist abziehen. Das hat für mich etwas mit ethischem Handeln zu tun. Vielleicht ist das etwas hochgegriffen, aber ich würde so einfach nicht arbeiten wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. April 2020)

Hey @aspeiron, du hast den Laberthread ja von allein gefunden, und das sogar, bevor du den Schnäppchenthread vollgemüllt hast.


----------



## aspeiron (10. April 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Edit






Nochmals danke für die unnötige Polemik. Ein einfacher Hinweis hätte gereicht und ich hätte verstanden, Da ich beide Threads parallel offen habe hab ich sie schlicht verwechselt.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. April 2020)

aspeiron schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1014027
> Nochmals danke für die unnötige Polemik. Ein einfacher Hinweis hätte gereicht und ich hätte verstanden, Da ich beide Threads parallel offen habe hab ich sie schlicht verwechselt.


Na, die Polemik schien ja notwendig, der Hinweis von @Blaubarschbub kam ja nicht an.


----------



## aspeiron (10. April 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Na, die Polemik schien ja notwendig, der Hinweis von @Blaubarschbub kam ja nicht an.


Daher ja auch meine konkrete Nachfrage und auch das hätte man eben per DM (fasse mir selbst annen Kopp) machen können!
Edith: habs jedenfalls und sorry fürs Posten im falschen Thread!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. April 2020)

taugt das Teil?









						Workshop Workstand Bench Mount
					

Bestellen Sie Ihr LifeLine Montagearm (mit Halteklaue) - Montageständer bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 38%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## toastet (10. April 2020)

Verstehe diese BC-Diskussion nie so ganz, war ja zum Adventskalender auch schon. Preise vergleich ich doch sowieso und nutze dann eben für Artikel die teurer sind, die Bestpreis-Funktion oder kauf einfach gleich woanders. Wenn ich jetzt schon der günstigste Anbieter bin, finde ich es halt absolut legitim die Preise anzupassen, wenn ich solche Pauschalgutscheine ausgebe. 

Ich kauf wohl einfach andere Sachen, aber meist sind bei mir BC eh schon die Günstigsten. Und wenn doch mal was teurer ist, Preisvergleich und ab dafür und das eine Teil im Warenkorb mit den günstigen Sachen auch noch mitgenommen. Das sind nicht eure Buddys, am Ende betreiben die wie alle anderen auch nur nen Fahrradladen, der Gewinn erwirtschaften muss. Bei der Logik müsste hier ja jeder zweite Post über Laden X sein, der Teil Y teurer verkauft als Laden Z


----------



## Dr_Ink (10. April 2020)

.


----------



## Flo7 (10. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Der LRS ist bei Chainreaction auch lieferbar, jedoch 10% Extra mit Code „EXTRA10“
> Preise wie oben, nur halt 10% billiger ??



Danke aber funktioniert, bei mir, leider nicht oder gibts da einen Trick?


----------



## rakoth (10. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke aber funktioniert, bei mir, leider nicht oder gibts da einen Trick?


Geht bei mir auch nicht... Ist auch so noch günstig


----------



## hardtails (10. April 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> So ist es eben nicht, hier geht es explizit um BC, deren Masche es ist, bevor Rabattcodes rausgehauen werden die Preise nach oben anzupassen und das stinkt mir.
> Damit wollen sie dem Kunden dann suggerieren er würde etwas günstiger bekommen. Sowas empfinde ich halt als unseriös und Dummenfang. Sollte ein Shop mit sehr guter Auswahl wie BC nicht nötig haben.
> 
> just my two cents



vorher selber denken und sich nicht blind auf den kapitalisten verlassen. skandal. danke merkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (10. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke aber funktioniert, bei mir, leider nicht oder gibts da einen Trick?


Komisch, letzte Woche ging es noch, scheinbar irgendwas geändert, angeblich gilt der Code bis 16.4. bei allen mit „Ausverkauf“ gekennzeichneten Artikeln


----------



## Emerald287 (10. April 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> vorher selber denken und sich nicht blind auf den kapitalisten verlassen. skandal. danke merkel.


Was hat Merkel damit zu tun?


----------



## Dr_Ink (10. April 2020)

.


----------



## Nd-60 (10. April 2020)

Weil Muddi an udn für alles Schuld hat. (Punkt)

Ironie/Sarkasmus usw. enthalten


----------



## JDEM (10. April 2020)

Danke Merkel! (Für die Boomer - Zur Not einfach mal googlen ?)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. April 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> So ist es eben nicht, hier geht es explizit um BC, deren Masche es ist, bevor Rabattcodes rausgehauen werden die Preise nach oben anzupassen und das stinkt mir.
> Damit wollen sie dem Kunden dann suggerieren er würde etwas günstiger bekommen. Sowas empfinde ich halt als unseriös und Dummenfang. Sollte ein Shop mit sehr guter Auswahl wie BC nicht nötig haben.
> 
> just my two cents


Gibt wirklich nicht son tolles Bild ab. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich einen Satz Freerider noch für 65 € bei BC gekauft, jetzt kostet der selbe Schuh mit Rabattcode 67 ebbes. Naja, einfach nicht blenden lassen und generell die Augen etwas offen halten. Ist ja ein Luxusproblem.


----------



## powstria (10. April 2020)

Sport Okay jedes mal das gleiche


----------



## Julerina (10. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen habe ich einen Satz Freerider noch für 65 € bei BC gekauft, jetzt kostet der selbe Schuh mit Rabattcode 67 ebbes.


Vor zwei Wochen hab ich im Rewe Barilla im Angebot bekommen. Da waren die viel günstiger als gestern mit meinem 10% Coupon. Frechheit.


----------



## aspeiron (10. April 2020)

Julerina schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen hab ich im Rewe Barilla im Angebot bekommen. Da waren die viel günstiger als gestern mit meinem 10% Coupon. Frechheit.


Außerdem muss der tolle Service bei Rewe ja auch irgendwie finanziert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makko1083 (10. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke aber funktioniert, bei mir, leider nicht oder gibts da einen Trick?


Eigentlich nicht. Den Code EXTRA10 musst Du einfach im Warenkorb eintippen. Wichtig dabei sind durchgehend große Buchstaben. 

Habe den LRS letzte Woche sogar noch einen Tick günstiger gehamstert.


----------



## esmirald_h (10. April 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> taugt das Teil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier günstiger und 37 Bewertungen:








						LifeLine X-Tools Werkstatt Montageständer Halteklaue | Chain Reaction
					

LifeLine X-Tools Werkstatt Montageständer Halteklaue - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## rakoth (10. April 2020)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Den Code EXTRA10 musst Du einfach im Warenkorb eintippen. Wichtig dabei sind durchgehend große Buchstaben.
> 
> Habe den LRS letzte Woche sogar noch einen Tick günstiger gehamstert. Anhang anzeigen 1014454


Hab's jetzt noch paar mal probiert, Code geht nicht mehr...
Kurzzeitig war der LRS in meinem Warenkorb mit 139€ angegeben, aber beim bezahlen trat ein Fehler auf...
Im Nachhinein weiß ich gar nicht ob ich den LRS für 160€ überhaupt will oder ob das eher Altmetall ist... Nirgendwo eine Angabe zum max Systemgewicht zu finden...


----------



## baconcookie (11. April 2020)

Neues Paar freerider pro für 79.90 mit dem fiveten Gutschein bei bc gegönnt. Top Preis


----------



## ManuB1986 (11. April 2020)

rakoth schrieb:


> Hab's jetzt noch paar mal probiert, Code geht nicht mehr...
> Kurzzeitig war der LRS in meinem Warenkorb mit 139€ angegeben, aber beim bezahlen trat ein Fehler auf...
> Im Nachhinein weiß ich gar nicht ob ich den LRS für 160€ überhaupt will oder ob das eher Altmetall ist... Nirgendwo eine Angabe zum max Systemgewicht zu finden...


Wäre auch interessiert an dem LRS als Ersatz am Propain Tyee. Jmd Erfahrung damit im härteren Gelände?


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Neues Paar freerider pro für 79.90 mit dem fiveten Gutschein bei bc gegönnt. Top Preis


Wenn man bedenkt, dass man noch vor Adidas Zeiten dafür 80,- ohne irgendwelche Aktionen bezahlt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (11. April 2020)

Kommt auch auf dein systemgewicht an


----------



## ManuB1986 (11. April 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Kommt auch auf dein systemgewicht an


Wiege 75kg + Ausrüstung. Also im Normbereich


----------



## baconcookie (11. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass man noch vor Adidas Zeiten dafür 80,- ohne irgendwelche Aktionen bezahlt hat...


aktuell sind ja eher Preise 110€-130€ normal, da nehme ich 80€ mit kusshand


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2020)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> Ich brauchte die eigentlich auch nicht - bin mit meiner Selva sehr zufrieden. Aber 680,- für Grip2 160 mm und vor allem 44er Offset haben mich weich werden lassen.
> Bereue es aber auch nicht.


Bei mir wäre es nur Neugierde denn die Selva C funktoniert wunderbar. Ich bin noch nie eine 36 gefahren. Übrigens ist hier der Laberthread.


----------



## redspawn2005 (11. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre es nur Neugierde denn die Selva C funktoniert wunderbar. Ich bin noch nie eine 36 gefahren. Übrigens ist hier der Laberthread.


Kann es auch nur empfehlen, hab bei den aktuellen Rabatten auch zugeschlagen (in meinem Fall war es bei R2). Heute erste Ausfahrt und war gut investiert ;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Kann es auch nur empfehlen, hab bei den aktuellen Rabatten auch zugeschlagen (in meinem Fall war es bei R2). Heute erste Ausfahrt und war gut investiert ;-)


Ach ich denke dass sich die beiden nicht viel nehmen und 700,- besser wird die Fox nicht sein zumal ich denke, dass sie durchaus auch schlechter sein kann.


----------



## redspawn2005 (11. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ach ich denke dass sich die beiden nicht viel nehmen und 700,- besser wird die Fox nicht sein zumal ich denke, dass sie durchaus auch schlechter sein kann.


Das ist richtig, aber für deine Gabel bekommst ja auch noch was. Und davon ab probierst doch gern neues aus


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber für deine Gabel bekommst ja auch noch was. Und davon ab probierst doch gern neues aus


Nein, nein, nein. Kauft die endlich mal jemand?


----------



## Flo7 (11. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein. Kauft die endlich mal jemand?



Ist eh schon weg... Hast sicher die letzte gekauft


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist eh schon weg... Hast sicher die letzte gekauft


Nein. Hab ich nicht.



supperharry schrieb:


> Evolink 158 v1.3 - Pole Bicycles
> 
> 
> The Pole Evolink 158 is a 29er gravity enduro bike for riders wanting to go FAST. Evolink 158 is the long travel version of our famous EVOLINK family.
> ...


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die die Direttissima verbauen. Das LE Bike ist ja krass ausgestattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (11. April 2020)

Riffer schrieb:


> Huch, diese Reaktionen hätte ich nicht erwartet - wollte niemand auf die Füße treten! Sorry! Mir ist es ohnehin egal, bestelle grade nicht. Viel Spaß und frohe Ostern!!!



Die Reaktionen kommen nur weil du im schnäppchenthread postest und nicht im Laber Thread


----------



## -Robert- (11. April 2020)

Price Alert bei BC: Edge 130 mit Brustgurt (HR Pack) angefragt für 140€ bzw. 145€ der Konkurrenz - da bekomme ich ne E-Mail "Price Alert akzeptiert", in der mir das Gerät für 170€ angeboten wird. Warum dann nicht ein ehrliches "können/wollen wir nicht mitgehen"?


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Price Alert bei BC: Edge 130 mit Brustgurt (HR Pack) angefragt für 140€ bzw. 145€ der Konkurrenz - da bekomme ich ne E-Mail "Price Alert akzeptiert", in der mir das Gerät für 170€ angeboten wird. Warum dann nicht ein ehrliches "können/wollen wir nicht mitgehen"?


Ich hatte bei BC den Preisalarm für eine OneUp TwoTen für 188,10 Euro bei CRC (mit Actuator 2.0) und die mit 2.1 Actuator wurde mir dann von BC für 185 vk-frei angeboten.?


----------



## Hans (12. April 2020)

Hallo

was meint Ihr zu der Gabel ? 
1. Preis   - sollte passen, oder ?
2. zur Gabel, performance sollte passen, oder ist das eine schwere ebike Gabel ?






						FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Fork 36 FLOAT 29" PERFORMANCE 160mm GRIP 3-Pos 15x110mm Tapered Matte Black (910-24-869) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Fork 36 FLOAT 29" PERFORMANCE 160mm GRIP 3-Pos 15x110mm Tapered Matte Black (910-24-869)<br /><br /></strong></p> <p><strong>Performance series</strong></p> <p><strong>Travel</strong>: 160mm<br /><strong>Spring</strong>:




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Raggygandalf (12. April 2020)

Krass. Nen Dpx2 für 120€bei rcz. Die sind doch verrückt. Hätte ich mal vor nem halben Jahr benötigt


----------



## wesone (12. April 2020)

Was haltet ihr von dem Pyga Slakline Angebot bei RCZ?

Das Bike sieht top aus und knapp 1000 Euro für einen aktuellen Carbonrahmen mit Dämpfer sind defintiv ein Schnäppchen. Leider findet man zum Slakline kaum Berichte oder Tests. Hat jemand von Euch  Erfahrung mit dem Slakline oder fährt eines? Geometriedaten sehen schon mal vielversprechend aus.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. April 2020)

Ach BC und ihre Marktarroganz... bei der letzten Magura Bestellung konnten sie mir nach 3x telefonieren immer noch nicht den richtigen Bremsadapter zuschicken. Als Entschuldigung wollten sie mir ein 5€ Gutschein geben. Der lag aber bei der letzten Bestellung eh dabei. Dann wollten die mir Versandkosten erlassen- für ein falsch geliefertes Teil. Also, die halten einen wirklich für saudumm. 
Früher hatten die zumindest einen verlässlichen Service, da nahm man die Preise in Kauf. Aber jetzt...
kaufe da bewusst nicht mehr!


----------



## Jaerrit (12. April 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Krass. Nen Dpx2 für 120€bei rcz. Die sind doch verrückt. Hätte ich mal vor nem halben Jahr benötigt




Und die so:


			
				RCZBikeshop schrieb:
			
		

> *The Fixation version (Standard or Trunnion) is depending the supply
> *


*
?*


----------



## linne (12. April 2020)

Gibt es einen Code um den Float DPS Factory 190x45 bei rcz zu reduzieren? Preis ist aktuell 399€. Oder den hier: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/default...rct-190x45mm-black-00-4118-270-120-50921.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (12. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Und die so:
> 
> *?*




Vorteil den Fox DPX2 in 210x50 gibt es nur "normal" Metrisch weder Trunnion noch  Fix gelagert 



linne schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Code um den Float DPS Factory 190x45 bei rcz zu reduzieren? Preis ist aktuell 399€. Oder den hier: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/default...rct-190x45mm-black-00-4118-270-120-50921.html



Gabs bis gestern, kannst ja probieren->


----------



## linne (12. April 2020)

Danke. Ist aber leider abgelaufen. Vielleicht auch besser so ?


----------



## famagoer (12. April 2020)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Mondraker Foxy Carbon RR 29 SE für 6499€ (Aktuelles Top Modell mit Carbon LRS, AXS usw.)
> 
> Link: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mondraker-foxy-carbon-rr-29-se-980843
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1015852



Ein (Super)Foxy Carbon R kauft man im Angebot auf Willhaben, sonst nirgendwo:

Möööp

Hab schon angefragt: Selbst der Dreck ist original. Wenn man nur den kaufen will, kommt man auf € 1.500 Euro exkl. Steuer.

Immerhin ist der Versand gratis. Sehr edle Geste.


----------



## Halorider (12. April 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Ein (Super)Foxy Carbon R kauft man im Angebot auf Willhaben, sonst nirgendwo:
> 
> Möööp


Schnapper?


----------



## rakoth (12. April 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> Schnappet?


Inkl Trikot und Handschuhe! Noch mit original (und einziges) int. Race Schweiß! Also bitte!


----------



## Flo7 (12. April 2020)

Ja, der meint den Preis sogar ernst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (12. April 2020)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was meint Ihr zu der Gabel ?
> 1. Preis   - sollte passen, oder ?
> ...


Die war doch vorgestern im Newsletter für 470....




Zu 2)
-kein Kashima
-Kein Grip2
-keine 38

= unfahrbar

?


----------



## JDEM (12. April 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Krass. Nen Dpx2 für 120€bei rcz. Die sind doch verrückt. Hätte ich mal vor nem halben Jahr benötigt



Ist aber scheinbar nur nen Performance, obwohl der als P E gelistet ist - RCZ halt.
Immerhin gehen die Answer Vorbauten nächste Woche raus.


----------



## ratz90 (12. April 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Krass. Nen Dpx2 für 120€bei rcz. Die sind doch verrückt. Hätte ich mal vor nem halben Jahr benötigt



Zumindest lt. Bild sieht das aber nach der Remote Version aus. Die ist wahrscheinlich nur für die wenigsten interessant.


----------



## culoduro (12. April 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ist aber scheinbar nur nen Performance, obwohl der als P E gelistet ist - RCZ halt.
> Immerhin gehen die Answer Vorbauten nächste Woche raus.



Woraus schliesst Du das?

Ansonsten kann man den ja im schlimmsten Fall retournieren, wenn er nicht der Beschreibung entspricht. 
Da hatte ich mit rcz bisher keine (=2x) Probleme.


----------



## Duke_do (12. April 2020)

Gab eine Versandankündigung für die Vorbauten von RCZ


----------



## Flo7 (12. April 2020)

Ich würde einfach mal abwarten welcher Dämpfer wirklich kommt... 

Um 120€ is ja nix verhaut, falls er nicht passen sollte!


----------



## JDEM (12. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal abwarten welcher Dämpfer wirklich kommt...
> 
> Um 120€ is ja nix verhaut, falls er nicht passen sollte!



Jo, kann man immer noch fürs Doppelte in den Bikemarkt stellen ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. April 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Gab eine Versandankündigung für die Vorbauten von RCZ


Eine Mail dass sie diese Woche raus gehen ist war es nächste Woche?


----------



## Duke_do (12. April 2020)

Am 9.4. ist eine Mail gekommen, dass sie die Ware erhalten und nächste Woche versenden.

Zitat aus der Mail:
We inform you that we correctly received your product. Your order will be dispatched from next week.


----------



## Jaerrit (12. April 2020)

Bezüglich des Dämpfers würde ich einfach abwarten, man weiß ja nicht was kommt, also nur fürs Protokoll   
Hat eigentlich schon jemand seinen Answer-Vorbau bekommen? ??‍♂️















Duck und wech ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (12. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Vorteil den Fox DPX2 in 210x50 gibt es nur "normal" Metrisch weder Trunnion noch Fix gelagert


Hab ich gesehen, aber ob die Produktbeschreibung vom DPX2 Factory auch für ein OEM Produkt gilt, was auf Anforderung eines Herstellers gebaut wird, keine Ahnung ? Im Zweifel wie von @_Kuschi_ vorgeschlagen für mindestens das doppelte in den Bikemarkt ??


----------



## JDEM (12. April 2020)

Titel war Performance Elite, Beschreibung vom Performance - Unterschied ist die zusätzlich einstellbare Lowspeed Druckstufe beim PE, diese ist auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen (auch wenn das Mal wieder unverbindlich ist).


----------



## Hans (12. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die war doch vorgestern im Newsletter für 470....
> Anhang anzeigen 1015973
> 
> Zu 2)
> ...



hab ich befürchtet ?
Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen ?


----------



## Jaerrit (12. April 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Titel war Performance Elite, Beschreibung vom Performance - Unterschied ist die zusätzlich einstellbare Lowspeed Druckstufe beim PE, diese ist auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen (auch wenn das Mal wieder unverbindlich ist).


Beschreibung ist auch vom PE, stehen explizit die 10 Klicks Open Mode Verstellung drin... Bild ist auch Remote, Beschreibung sagt „Lever actuated“. Irritierend ist das zu Beginn der Beschreibung „Performance“ steht und nicht Performance Elite. Egal, es muss erstmal überhaupt was kommen, manchmal werden ja auch Sachen nach Monaten storniert ?


----------



## hardtails (12. April 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Am 9.4. ist eine Mail gekommen, dass sie die Ware erhalten und nächste Woche versenden.
> 
> Zitat aus der Mail:
> We inform you that we correctly received your product. Your order will be dispatched from next week.



kann der lidl montage ständer was?


----------



## Jaerrit (12. April 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> kann der lidl montage ständer was?


Puh, schlecht is der nicht, evtl Gips ja wen mit Erfahrungen dazu ??‍♂️
Aber was anderes: Hast Du Deinen bestellten Answer-Vorbau schon bekommen?


----------



## hardtails (12. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Puh, schlecht is der nicht, evtl Gips ja wen mit Erfahrungen dazu ??‍♂️
> Aber was anderes: Hast Du Deinen bestellten Answer-Vorbau schon bekommen?


schaust du bikemarkt, anzeige ist raus


----------



## Flo7 (12. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Beschreibung ist auch vom PE, stehen explizit die 10 Klicks Open Mode Verstellung drin... Bild ist auch Remote, Beschreibung sagt „Lever actuated“. Irritierend ist das zu Beginn der Beschreibung „Performance“ steht und nicht Performance Elite. Egal, es muss erstmal überhaupt was kommen, manchmal werden ja auch Sachen nach Monaten storniert ?




Das steht mehr oder weniger so auf der Fox Hp:



> Adjustments
> Lever actuated Open, Medium, Firm modes
> Open mode adjust tuning range (10 clicks)
> Rebound
> Air spring pressure



Für den Remote Dämpfer hätte eigentlich 2Pos dabei stehen müssen...

Aber mehr als das er billiger wird, weil er eben kein Performance Elite ist kann ja nicht passieren...

Könnte ja auch sein, dass ein Factory kommt 

Das ist halt wieder 100% RCZ...


----------



## Nd-60 (12. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das steht mehr oder weniger so auf der Fox Hp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der factory würde bei CRC kommen...... ach halt! Da kommt der


Jaerrit schrieb:


> ...... Answer-Vorbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (12. April 2020)

Apropos


Member57 schrieb:


> CRC


Gilt eigentlich der Code Extra10 noch auf den Sunringle Duroc35 LRS?


----------



## Flo7 (12. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Apropos
> 
> Gilt eigentlich der Code Extra10 noch auf den Sunringle Duroc35 LRS?




Ich hab mit ihnen gechattet:


> If you have checked your eligibility for this promotion and you are still unable to use code can I ask that you place your order and email me your order reference. I will then manually apply the code and process a refund back to you.


----------



## homerkills (14. April 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> 25% auf fast alles von ADIDAS inkl. Five Ten Schuhe im Adidasshop.
> 
> Code: SHOP25



Leider sind alle Schuhe trotz Gutschein fast überall günstiger...einzig der Versandkostenvorteil und die Lieferbarkeit könnte bei Adidas ziehen.


----------



## Andreas_XXX (14. April 2020)

Auf welchen Seiten shoppt ihr so Enduro/MTB Bekleidung?
Ich find sportokay und Bikester recht gut. Habt ihr sonst noch tipps?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. April 2020)

Maciag Offroad
Gibts manchmal auch günstige Sachen bei den Motocrossern


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. April 2020)

Andreas_XXX schrieb:


> Auf welchen Seiten shoppt ihr so Enduro/MTB Bekleidung?
> Ich find sportokay und Bikester recht gut. Habt ihr sonst noch tipps?


Bike24 hat ab und zu auch ein paar gute Angebote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (14. April 2020)

homerkills schrieb:


> Leider sind alle Schuhe trotz Gutschein fast überall günstiger...einzig der Versandkostenvorteil und die Lieferbarkeit könnte bei Adidas ziehen.



Man muss schon gucken. Habe da mal die 5.10 Sleuth für 49 bekommen und nun die Freerider bestellt. Gab es zwar bei Bike Components zum fast gleichen Preis, aber nicht in meiner Größe und Farbe.


----------



## Ximi (14. April 2020)

Andreas_XXX schrieb:


> Auf welchen Seiten shoppt ihr so Enduro/MTB Bekleidung?
> Ich find sportokay und Bikester recht gut. Habt ihr sonst noch tipps?


*Dort* und *da *findet man auch oft Schnäppchen. Übrigens auch gleich ein DANKE an alle Poster... 
Sonst auch immer wieder über Newsletter, bei denen man zu faul ist, sie abzubestellen oder hofft, im nächsten ist das absolute Schnäppchen. 
Diese landen nach eigener Bestellung allerdings auch oft in den oa Links...


----------



## Flo7 (14. April 2020)

linne schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Code um den Float DPS Factory 190x45 bei rcz zu reduzieren? Preis ist aktuell 399€. Oder den hier: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/default...rct-190x45mm-black-00-4118-270-120-50921.html



Gibts jetzt wieder mit dem Code RCZPV3


----------



## Flo7 (14. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Apropos
> 
> Gilt eigentlich der Code Extra10 noch auf den Sunringle Duroc35 LRS?




Geht jetzt wieder-> EXTRA10









						Sun Ringle Duroc 35 Comp Laufradsatz | Chain Reaction
					

Sun Ringle Duroc 35 Comp Laufradsatz - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## homerkills (14. April 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Man muss schon gucken. Habe da mal die 5.10 Sleuth für 49 bekommen und nun die Freerider bestellt. Gab es zwar bei Bike Components zum fast gleichen Preis, aber nicht in meiner Größe und Farbe.



Nicht Böse gemeint!
Hatte den neuen Trailcross...alten Freerider und Freerider Pro gegengecheckt . Und ja...BC ist mit der 20% Osteraktion gut dabei.
Den Lieferbarkeitsbonus habe ich Adidas ja bereits gegeben.


----------



## toastet (14. April 2020)

berg-ab auch immer mal gut für "random" Bekleidungsschnapper


----------



## bobons (14. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Geht jetzt wieder-> EXTRA10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendjemand hatte doch mal nach dem Gewicht des LRS gefragt, steht in den FAQ:



> The 29" set I received was 1015g front 1196g rear. 2211g total taped without valves and steel hg freehub


----------



## Flo7 (14. April 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hatte doch mal nach dem Gewicht des LRS gefragt, steht in den FAQ:



Ufff...


----------



## famagoer (14. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ufff...


Wieder abbestellt? ?


----------



## Flo7 (14. April 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Wieder abbestellt? ?



Noch gar nicht bestellt, aber bei dem Gewicht werd ich auch nicht bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (14. April 2020)

Naja, die breite Felge und klassich gespeicht war mir das schon klar, unter 2 kg geht da nichts. Aber für den Preis ist das trotzdem nicht so schlecht. Und ich brauche unbedingt einen Boost Satz


----------



## hasardeur (14. April 2020)

Wiggle und CRC hauen auch oft sehr gute Klamotten zu kleinsten Preisen raus.


----------



## Toolkid (15. April 2020)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> Liteville 601 MK4 Rahmenkit mit RockShox Super Deluxe RC3 Modell 2018 Mountainbike (S,M) | mydealz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau dir mal den Post direkt über deinem im Schnäppchenthread an. Könnte das unter Umständen das gleiche Angebot sein?


----------



## famagoer (15. April 2020)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn der eigene gute Post doch so nahe liegt?

Aber danke @Toolkid, wollte grad dasselbe schreiben ?


----------



## michael66 (15. April 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hatte doch mal nach dem Gewicht des LRS gefragt, steht in den FAQ:


Also mal ehrlich,der Laufradsatz ist fast 80% reduziert,ich weiß nicht was manche Leute da noch alles erwarten.
Bei dem Angebot übers Gewicht(mit tubeless Felgenband, Stahlfreilauf) zu meckern,wird mal Zeit für normale Preise damit sich manche auch mal über einen kleinen Rabatt freuen oder sogar mal bei ihrem lokalen Bikeshop einkaufen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. April 2020)

Nur billig reicht halt manchmal nicht...?‍♂️
Ich kann sie ja 80 % billiger kaufen und verkaufse dir dann mit 40% Aufschlag.
Wenns dir damit besser geht, ich helfe gerne?


----------



## Mustermann_ (15. April 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Post direkt über deinem im Schnäppchenthread an. Könnte das unter Umständen das gleiche Angebot sein?


Hatte den Browser-Tab vorher nicht aktualisiert und deswegen das Angebot nicht gesehen.  Danach war es schon zu spät... Sorry.


----------



## michael66 (15. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nur billig reicht halt manchmal nicht...?‍♂️
> Ich kann sie ja 80 % billiger kaufen und verkaufse dir dann mit 40% Aufschlag.
> Wenns dir damit besser geht, ich helfe gerne?


Worüber wird denn dann diskutiert,wenn die Laufräder einem sowieso zu schwer sind dann interessiere ich mich doch gar nicht dafür.
Und diese Billigeinkäufer die eh nur mit Gewinn verkaufen wollen nerven sowieso.
Nee lass mal,ich hab sie mir schon gekauft und die sind super,aber verkaufe sie doch wie viele andere im Bikemarkt


----------



## wolfsgut (15. April 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> wird mal Zeit für normale Preise damit sich manche auch mal über einen kleinen Rabatt freuen


Nö,bitte nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (15. April 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich,der Laufradsatz ist fast 80% reduziert,ich weiß nicht was manche Leute da noch alles erwarten.
> Bei dem Angebot übers Gewicht(mit tubeless Felgenband, Stahlfreilauf) zu meckern,wird mal Zeit für normale Preise damit sich manche auch mal über einen kleinen Rabatt freuen oder sogar mal bei ihrem lokalen Bikeshop einkaufen.




Ja, billig sind die Laufräder aber wenn ich zum selben Preis immer wieder Dt Swiss 1700 mit 500g weniger bekomme, warum sollte man die dann kaufen? Ok, bei den Dt Swiss ist kein zweiter Freilauf dabei...
Loamer gabs um 250€ inkl 2ten Freilauf, Tubelssband, Ventile und Speichen und da würde ich die Qualität deutlich höher einstufen.
Finde die Sun mit dem Package wirklich ok, aber wie gesagt, sind mir einfach zu schwer!

Bzgl Preise: Was sind für dich normale Preise, die gibts doch in der Bikebranche schon lange nicht mehr oder? Und ich red jetzt von den Listenpreisen diverser Hersteller, die teilweise wirklich absurd sind!!


----------



## Downhillsocke (15. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja, billig sind die Laufräder aber wenn ich zum selben Preis immer wieder Dt Swiss 1700 mit 500g weniger bekomme, warum sollte man die dann kaufen? Ok, bei den Dt Swiss ist kein zweiter Freilauf dabei...
> Loamer gabs um 250€ inkl 2ten Freilauf, Tubelssband, Ventile und Speichen und da würde ich die Qualität deutlich höher einstufen.
> Finde die Sun mit dem Package wirklich ok, aber wie gesagt, sind mir einfach zu schwer!
> 
> Bzgl Preise: Was sind für dich normale Preise, die gibts doch in der Bikebranche schon lange nicht mehr oder? Und ich red jetzt von den Listenpreisen diverser Hersteller, die teilweise wirklich absurd sind!!



Wo gibts den E1700 in 29 für 170€? da kostet schon das Vorderrad mehr. Bei 170€ gibts nichts groß zu meckern an dem Sun LRS. Soll bei mir eh nur der Ersatz-LRS werden. Allerdings den Loamer für 250€ hätte ich vorgezogen, habe ich aber auch nirgens zu diesem Preis gesehen.


----------



## Flo7 (15. April 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Wo gibts den E1700 in 29 für 170€? da kostet schon das Vorderrad mehr. Bei 170€ gibts nichts groß zu meckern an dem Sun LRS. Soll bei mir eh nur der Ersatz-LRS werden. Allerdings den Loamer für 250€ hätte ich vorgezogen, habe ich aber auch nirgens zu diesem Preis gesehen.




1700 immer wieder bei RCZ, Loamer war ne Aktion bei BC. Ich kauf meistens, wenn etwas in Aktion ist auch wenn ich es zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt gar nicht wirklich benötige. Kaufen wenn man etwas braucht, ist meistens TEUER


----------



## famagoer (15. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kauf meistens, wenn etwas in Aktion ist auch wenn ich es zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt gar nicht wirklich benötige. Kaufen wenn man etwas braucht, ist meistens TEUER


Das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollzieeeehenflökszaboinng%[email protected]@÷+/ ... shit. Bin grad über die 7 Carbonsättel und 4 Laufradsätze gestolpert, die hier so rumliegen aus den letzten "Muss-ich-kaufen"-Angeboten. Zu so einem Preis bekomm ich die schließlich nie wieder!!


----------



## BigJohn (15. April 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollzieeeehenflökszaboinng%[email protected]@÷+/ ... shit. Bin grad über die 7 Carbonsättel und 4 Laufradsätze gestolpert, die hier so rumliegen aus den letzten "Muss-ich-kaufen"-Angeboten. Zu so einem Preis bekomm ich die schließlich nie wieder!!


Und wieder Geld gespart


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> wenn ich es zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt gar nicht wirklich benötige.


Hab ich mit der XTR Kassette von vor ein paar Tagen bei RCZ gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (15. April 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollzieeeehenflökszaboinng%[email protected]@÷+/ ... shit. Bin grad über die 7 Carbonsättel und 4 Laufradsätze gestolpert, die hier so rumliegen aus den letzten "Muss-ich-kaufen"-Angeboten. Zu so einem Preis bekomm ich die schließlich nie wieder!!


Letzter Preis?


----------



## Jaerrit (15. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Hab ich mit der XTR Kassette von vor ein paar Tagen bei RCZ gemacht.


Wo ich RCZ lese, hat eigentlich schon jemand seine(n) Answer-Vorbau(ten) bekommen?


----------



## ma1208 (15. April 2020)

Ich habe schon seit 2 Jahren einen.

Leider nicht von RCZ, viel zu teuer erkauft...


----------



## Ghoste (15. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wo ich RCZ lese, hat eigentlich schon jemand seine(n) Answer-Vorbau(ten) bekommen?



Versandbenachrichtigung kam letzte oder Anfang dieser Woche bei meinem Bruder. Habe aber noch nichts gehört, ob bereits geliefert...


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2020)

Hässliche Gurke. ?
Selbst G hatte den. Reicht, oder?!


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. April 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hässliche Gurke. ?
> Selbst Gay hatte den. Reicht, oder?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2020)

Mach das Ford!!!

???


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. April 2020)

Nä


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. April 2020)

Ekelhaftig ante Portex.?


----------



## pAn1c (15. April 2020)

Prost ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2020)

Meinten Sie @Trail Säufer ??
Das kommt vom Kölsch?


----------



## Jaerrit (16. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Kölsch?


Smaul


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Smaul


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. April 2020)

Ist zwar der Laberthread aber was soll denn der Scheiß?


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist zwar der Laberthread aber was soll denn der Scheiß?


Wir sind durch, kann weitergehen?


----------



## Jaerrit (16. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist zwar der Laberthread aber was soll denn der Scheiß?


Welcher Scheiß? Die Info das Du bei RCZ ne XTR-Kassette bestellt hast? Interessiert doch ehrlich gaysagt auch ka Sau ned, oder?


----------



## famagoer (16. April 2020)

Partypeople - habt euch wieder lieb.

Aber mit 1-2 Meter Abstand


Und hört bitte mit dem "gay" als Präfix oder Suffix auf - auch wenn man sich dran gaywöhnt, lustig wars wirklich noch nie.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2020)

Dochdoch?
Mein Gay-Arbeitskollege findets auch witzig.
Nicht päpstlicher sein als der Papst bitte?


----------



## famagoer (16. April 2020)

Hat der Papst überhaupt schon Internet?


Außerdem hieße es richtigerweise Arbeitskollegay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (16. April 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hatte doch mal nach dem Gewicht des LRS gefragt, steht in den FAQ:



Der LRS kam heute an, ja wiegt 2207g (in 29 Zoll). Aber für 170 Euronen ordentlich verpackt, inkl. zwei Tubelessventilen und zwei Flaschen Dichtmilch und mit dem extra XD-Freilauf. Passt.


----------



## rakoth (16. April 2020)

Also wären die 145€ für 650b nen "no brainer"?
Steht irgendwo was zu max zul. Gewicht?


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2020)

rakoth schrieb:


> Steht irgendwo was zu max zul. Gewicht?



Ist das bei dem Preis interessant? Fahren und wenn kaputt, dann neu. Die normalen Limits von Rahmen (um die 120 kg) werden sie schon aushalten. Aber auch leichte Fahrer bekommen Laufräder zerstört.


----------



## Downhillsocke (16. April 2020)

rakoth schrieb:


> Also wären die 145€ für 650b nen "no brainer"?
> Steht irgendwo was zu max zul. Gewicht?



Laut dieser Quelle  zugelassen für Ebike und bis 150kg Systemgewicht. Straightpullnaben wie auf dem Bild hat er aber nicht, sondern klassische.


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2020)

Straightpull haben bei SunRinglé LRS meist nur die Pro oder Expert Versionen. Die Comp ist die günstigste Version mit J-Bend. Die Felgenringe sind hier bei allen Versionen gleich. Ich denke aber auch, dass die Belastbarkeit ähnlich sein sollte.


----------



## derbenno (16. April 2020)

Hab grad ne Mail bekommen von Bike Components das meine Five Tens erst in 1 Monat wieder lieferbar sind. 
  

Schicken die dann 2 Pakete raus? Einmal mit Sachen die lieferbar sind? Oder bekomme ich den Rest meiner Bestellung auch erst in einem Monat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (16. April 2020)

derbenno schrieb:


> Hab grad ne Mail bekommen von Bike Components das meine Five Tens erst in 1 Monat wieder lieferbar sind.
> 
> 
> Schicken die dann 2 Pakete raus? Einmal mit Sachen die lieferbar sind? Oder bekomme ich den Rest meiner Bestellung auch erst in einem Monat?



Am einfachsten mit BC abklären


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2020)

derbenno schrieb:


> Hab grad ne Mail bekommen von Bike Components das meine Five Tens erst in 1 Monat wieder lieferbar sind.
> 
> 
> Schicken die dann 2 Pakete raus? Einmal mit Sachen die lieferbar sind? Oder bekomme ich den Rest meiner Bestellung auch erst in einem Monat?


Ich würde mal bei BCC anrufen.
Ist das eine Idee?


----------



## culoduro (16. April 2020)

@derbenno Standardmäßig erfolgt Versand als Gesamtlieferung. Sollte auch so in Deiner Bestellbestätigung stehen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> @derbenno Standardmäßig erfolgt Versand als Gesamtlieferung. Sollte auch so in Deiner Bestellbestätigung stehen.


Wenn du da anrufst,  dann schicken sie dir auch eine Teillieferung , ohne daß du doppelt Porto bezahlen musst.
Ich meine das schreiben sie sogar in der E-Mail,  wenn sie mal ein Teil nicht wie geplant liefern können


----------



## culoduro (16. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wenn du da anrufst,  dann schicken sie dir auch eine Teillieferung , ohne daß du doppelt Porto bezahlen musst.
> Ich meine das schreiben sie sogar in der E-Mail,  wenn sie mal ein Teil nicht wie geplant liefern können


Das kenne ich tatsächlich nicht so, aber umso besser, wenn sie so nett sind. Normalerweise kostet das doppelt Porto.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> Das kenne ich tatsächlich nicht so, aber umso besser, wenn sie so nett sind. Normalerweise kostet das doppelt Porto.


Interessant...
Bei mir war das mal so....?
Vielleicht ist das "tagesformabhängig"?‍♂️


----------



## baconcookie (16. April 2020)

Habe die Mail auch bekommen und mal angefragt, ich habe noch jede Menge anderen Kram bestellt und keine Lust auf alles bis Mitte Mai zu warten


----------



## piilu (16. April 2020)

Ist wie bei vielem im Leben, der Ton macht die Musik


----------



## Nd-60 (16. April 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Ist wie bei vielem im Leben, der Ton macht die Musik


Wer am lautesten schreit wird zu erst bedient?    ?


----------



## luftschaukel (16. April 2020)

Hab bei Rose auch eine Spank Spoon Al 32 Felge bestellt. 
kommt mit viel Glück und Spucke in 7 Wochen! 
Bei diversen Hope Teilen das gleiche Spiel. ?

#fuckcorona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (16. April 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hab bei Rose auch eine Spank Spoon Al 32 Felge bestellt.
> kommt mit viel Glück und Spucke in 7 Wochen!
> Bei diversen Hope Teilen das gleiche Spiel. ?
> 
> #fuckcorona



#firstworldproblems


----------



## luftschaukel (16. April 2020)

Jo, auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Jaerrit (16. April 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hab bei Rose auch eine Spank Spoon Al 32 Felge bestellt.
> kommt mit viel Glück und Spucke in 7 Wochen!
> Bei diversen Hope Teilen das gleiche Spiel. ?
> 
> #fuckcorona


Hope hat mal eben für 3 Wochen zugesperrt, bekommst derzeit nur noch was die Läden auf Lager haben, Hope liefert derzeit nichts aus...


----------



## piilu (16. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wer am lautesten schreit wird zu erst bedient?    ?


Normal am besten direkt den Chef verlangen


----------



## Stemminator (17. April 2020)

Guten Morgen,
ich möchte bei RCZ eine Federgabel kaufen.
Die Gabel kann dem Warenkorb hinzugefügt werden und die Lieferzeit wird mit 8 Wochen angegeben.

Kommt die Gabel dann auch irgendwann oder wird die Bestellung nach X Wochen Storniert? 

Steht der Shop auf französisch kommt man inkl. der zehn Euro Versandkosten im Gesamtpreis 19€ günstiger weg. Hat aber auch nur die Option als Herkunftsland Frankreich oder Marokko auszuwählen. Muss man über die deutsche Shop Einstellung bestellen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Splash (17. April 2020)

Üblicherweise Ja und Ja.


----------



## blubboo (17. April 2020)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich möchte bei RCZ eine Federgabel kaufen.
> Die Gabel kann dem Warenkorb hinzugefügt werden und die Lieferzeit wird mit 8 Wochen angegeben.
> 
> ...







__





						RCZ Bikeshop
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich habe in den letzten Monaten drei Bestellungen bei RCZ aufgeben, und bis dato bin ich mit dem Service auch immer zufrieden gewesen. Pierre hat meine Anfragen immer zügig beantwortet.  Nun habe ich zum ersten Male etwas (auf meine Kosten) zurückgeschickt, aber noch kein...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Hier werden Sie geholfen.


----------



## TobiF (17. April 2020)

Moin, sagtmal:

hat jemand schon hier Bestellt? 








						Verstellbar Sattelstütze Hand Kontrolle Lifting Fahrradsattel Ks Mountainbike  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Verstellbar Sattelstütze Hand Kontrolle Lifting Fahrradsattel Ks Mountainbike bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Ist nicht sehr fancy, aber da kann ich am Marathonfully, ab und zu auch "Downcountry" fahren ohne den ganzen Kabelkram.
Ist ja recht günstig, aber auch China. Ist dazu aber eines der einzigen Angebote.

Sind die Stützen Echt?

Tobias


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2020)

Ist halt die alte KS Dropzone. 100€ sind angemessen, wenn man für knapp 200€ schon eine moderne Stütze, wie die OneUp bekommt.
Musst halt die Einfuhr beachten (Zoll, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer). Da kommen noch ein paar Euro oben drauf. 

Vielleicht genügt ja auch die hier: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1375597-kind-shock-dropzone-sattelstutze-75-300-31-6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (17. April 2020)

TobiF schrieb:


> Moin, sagtmal:
> 
> hat jemand schon hier Bestellt?
> 
> ...



Wenn du Pech hast musst du Einfuhrabgaben zahlen, von der aktuellen Wartezeit red ich mal gar nicht!









						KS KIND SHOCK ETEN 2020 KS Taktische Sattelstütze um         79,99 € statt         115,00 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de
				









30,9 und 125mm


----------



## shoffmeister (17. April 2020)

TobiF schrieb:


> Ist ja recht günstig, aber auch China. Ist dazu aber eines der einzigen Angebote.
> 
> Sind die Stützen Echt?



Unzweifelhaft wird das Produkt existieren.

Es ist unklar, was in "KS Mountain Bike Adjustable Seatpost" ist. "Kung Shi"? Kindshock? Ich würde auf "Kung Shi" tippen. Ich kenne "Kung Shi" nicht.

"Artikelstandort: Shenzhen, China" heisst:

kein Support, keine Ersatzteile, keine Garantie
Zusatzkosten in Form von Zoll, Einfuhrumsatzsteuer

Und dafür dann 100 Euro an das ausländische Unternehmen zahlen?

Ich weiss nicht viel von dropper posts, schwänzele selbst um einen herum für "downcountry", aber ich vermute stark, dass ein nicht perfekt funktionierender dropper mehr Frust als Freude macht (wenn man sich das Forum hier so durchliest).

Total billige dropper posts findest Du überall im Internet von Händlern, die einen Ruf zu verlieren haben, von Herstellern, die einen Ruf zu verlieren haben. Im Zweifel würde ich zuallererst bei denen vorbeischauen. Und dann eher etwas Höherpreisiges kaufen.

Disclaimer: Ich kaufe gerne bei Kung Shi oder Alixexpress - richtig total billiges Zeug, wo der Verlust nicht schmerzt. Z.B. Wurzelbürsten aus Plastik für ein paar Cent das Stück. Oder Gumminippel. Oder LED "blitzer-blinker" für nen Euro mit Versand (die echt gut sind, übrigens, aber trotzdem consumables). Oder reflektierende Velcro-Straps. Zeug bei denen fehlende Qualitätssicherung / etwaige Mängel total egal sind.


----------



## Flo7 (17. April 2020)

shoffmeister schrieb:


> Unzweifelhaft wird das Produkt existieren.
> 
> Es ist unklar, was in "KS Mountain Bike Adjustable Seatpost" ist. "Kung Shi"? Kindshock? Ich würde auf "Kung Shi" tippen. Ich kenne "Kung Shi" nicht.
> 
> ...




Kann ich nicht ganz unterschreiben! Grad bei hochwertigen Artikel aus China, sind die Firmen/Hersteller im Fall der Fälle auch bemüht und kulant!


----------



## TobiF (17. April 2020)

Danke für die Einschätzungen, dann muss ich woanders nach so einer Oldschool Stütze suchen


----------



## Flo7 (17. April 2020)

TobiF schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzungen, dann muss ich woanders nach so einer Oldschool Stütze suchen



Die Links oben hast du gesehen? Einfach nach Kindshock Dropzone suchen


----------



## TobiF (17. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wenn du Pech hast musst du Einfuhrabgaben zahlen, von der aktuellen Wartezeit red ich mal gar nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, Gegenfrage: ist Alltricks.de ein etablierter Händler? der einene Namen zuverlieren hat? Das Angebot passt ja schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (17. April 2020)

TobiF schrieb:


> Moin, Gegenfrage: ist Alltricks.de ein etablierter Händler? der einene Namen zuverlieren hat? Das Angebot passt ja schonmal



Ist eher ein bekannter Shop, aber wenn die Stütze nicht passt einfach Retour schicken! Außerdem hast du ja zwei Jahre Garantie wenn es was ist!


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2020)

Alltricks sitzt in FRA, ist aber seriös. Ich würde die mit CRC, PlanetX oder anderen europaweit agierenden Shops auf eine Stufe stellen.


----------



## shoffmeister (17. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Grad bei hochwertigen Artikel aus China, sind die Firmen/Hersteller im Fall der Fälle auch bemüht und kulant!




"Kung Shi" - ich nix kenne, ich Finger weg
ZTTO im offiziellen Store - naja, kommt drauf an.
Carbonda - wenn ich das Budget hätte, definitiv auf der shortlist

Das hat nichts mit China zu tun. Oder Südost-Asien. Oder Asien. Oder Osteuropa. Das hat zu tun mit Transparenz, Nebenleistungen (Support, Ersatzteile, Garantie, Gewährleistung), Nebenkosten (Umsatzsteuer, Zoll, gesetzliche Bestimmungen wie CE, total cost of ownership und sonstiger Ärger), und grundsäzlicher Durchsetzbarkeit von vertraglich zugesicherten Eigenschaften.

Auch bei Herrn Müller ums Eck schaue ich drauf, ob der einen Ruf zu verlieren hat - beim Rasenmähen eher nicht, aber dann doch schon beim Ausfliesen meines Marmorbads mit feinstem Material aus Italien ... Und auch Herr Müller ums Eck kann schnell weg vom Fenster sein, genau wie der proverbiale China-Mann.

Natürlich mache ich mir bei einem reflektierenden Strap aus Velcro zu 50 Cent inklusive Versand keinerlei Gedanken um das Thema "verbrenne ich gerade Geld". Bei einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze, die im Zweifel voll meine 95kg an fahrbereitem Gewicht in dynamischen Situationen ertragen muss, sieht die Sachlage schon einmal ganz anders aus.

Und meinen PRO (Shimano) Karbonlenker habe ich mir für billig Geld von der Resterampe namens RCZ geholt, nicht von Tideace, BXT, oder gar von huschi-huschi-endprodukt-prüfung-zu-teuer.


----------



## Flo7 (17. April 2020)

@shoffmeister : Sorry falls das falsch rüber kam, aber die Stütze seh ich auch nicht als hochwertig an, sondern ich red von wirklich hochwertigen Artikel aus China. Da steht dann auch der Hersteller dahinter  und  habe bis jetzt keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Jaerrit (17. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> wirklich hochwertigen Artikel aus China


Santa Cruz Rahmen? ?


----------



## shoffmeister (17. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> wirklich hochwertigen Artikel aus China. Da steht dann auch der Hersteller dahinter



Schon klar. 

In China werden extrem viele Produkte hergestellt - teils superbes, unübertreffliches Design, teils Trash. 

Und ebenfalls gibt es Qualitätssicherung nach der Produktion - oder eben nicht.

Und dann haben wir Händler mit throw-away account, die lügen - oder auch nicht. 

China ist verdammt weit weg für mich Otto Normalverbraucher, dass ich da kein Pech habe. 

Die Stütze? Kann eine echte sein, oder optische Kopie... Kindshock oder Kung Shi, ist doch nur ne Stütze? Preis heiss!!


----------



## Downhillsocke (17. April 2020)

TobiF schrieb:


> Moin, Gegenfrage: ist Alltricks.de ein etablierter Händler? der einene Namen zuverlieren hat? Das Angebot passt ja schonmal



Habe da schon zwei mal bestellt. War immer ein positiv unauffälliger Ablauf und die Ware im besten Zustand.


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2020)

Ich glaube, man muss da nicht kaufen. Also entweder geht man das Risiko ein oder nicht. Vom Diskutieren nimmt es auch nicht ab.


----------



## isartrails (18. April 2020)

Ich glaub ich hab so eine noch im Keller rumliegen...


----------



## Aldar (18. April 2020)

Alltricks gehört übrigens Decathlon , nur so damit diese Info hier mal auftaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsin (19. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man muss da nicht kaufen. Also entweder geht man das Risiko ein oder nicht. Vom Diskutieren nimmt es auch nicht ab.


Also wenn man mit Paypal bezahlt geht man nirgemds ein Risiko ein...auch die meisten Kreditkarten sind gegen Betrug abgesichert


----------



## Emerald287 (19. April 2020)

Alltricks ist ein riesiger, etbalierter Versandhändler mit Sitz in Frankreich. Rückversand musst du halt übernehmen, da bieten die nichts kostenloses, aber den kann man sich von, wenn man üer Paypal zahlt, auch zurückerstatten lassen.
Ansonsten sehe ich da kein Risiko.


----------



## redspawn2005 (19. April 2020)

Ich hab auch schon oft bei Alltricks bestellt. Nie Probleme gehabt. Und die Gebühr fürs Rücksenden habe ich mir von Paypal geholt wie @Emerald287 beschrieben hat.


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. April 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Alltricks ist ein riesiger, etbalierter Versandhändler mit Sitz in Frankreich. Rückversand musst du halt übernehmen, da bieten die nichts kostenloses, aber den kann man sich von, wenn man üer Paypal zahlt, auch zurückerstatten lassen.


Wie genau macht man das? Danke


----------



## Emerald287 (19. April 2020)

In Paypal die Zahlung auswählen, Versandkosten erstatten drücken (musst Du dir mal anschaun, hab ich grad nicht im Kopf). Dann brauchst Du noch einen Nachweis der Versandkosten und ein Foto vom Versandaufkleber auf dem Paket. D.h. am Besten online bei DHL oder whatever ein Paketlabel kaufen, die Rechnung hochladen bei Paypal und noch ein Foto machen, fertig.


----------



## toastet (19. April 2020)

Gibt seit neuestem aber erst Geld wieder, wenn das Paket beim Empfänger angekommen ist. Haben wohl mal wieder Vollidioten versucht sich zu bereichern... Vorher kam es immer gleich nach dem Upload der Nachweise.


----------



## Asko (21. April 2020)

Gibts auch einen Anti-Schnäppchen Thread?
10 Schutzmasken von ONeal?! für 79€





						O'Neal FFP2 Face Mask Mundschutz günstig kaufen
					

Faltbare, vorgeformte Atemschutzmaske der Klasse FFP2; Besonders gute Passform, passt sich anatomisch perfekt an die unterschiedlichen Gesichtsformen an; Weiche, gut abgedichtete Ränder sorgen für mehr Schutz; Sehr einfach Handhabung und perfekter Sitz dank elastischer Ohrschlaufen; Sehr...




					www.hibike.de


----------



## Fabeymer (21. April 2020)

> *Lieferumfang*
> 
> 1 x O'Neal FFP2 Face Mask Mundschutz (siehe Artikelbeschreibung für Details)



Scheint nur eine zu sein?


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Scheint nur eine zu sein?


Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (21. April 2020)

Ah, beim Bestellmengenfeld steht's.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2020)

Trotzdem Frechheit


----------



## messias (21. April 2020)

Vor vier Wochen, als Masken nirgends lieferbar waren außer bei ein paar Goldgräbern auf Ebay, wäre das sogar noch ein echtes Schnäppchen gewesen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2020)

Ich habe weder damals welche gekauft,  noch jetzt


----------



## isartrails (21. April 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ah, beim Bestellmengenfeld steht's.


Es steht auch in der Beschreibung. "Inhalt: 10 Einzelmasken in einer Packung" 
Muss man halt lesen...


----------



## Fabeymer (21. April 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Es steht auch in der Beschreibung. "Inhalt: 10 Einzelmasken in einer Packung"
> Muss man halt lesen...



War heute früh so noch nicht der Fall.

Aber Rettung naht: Bei deinem Online-Shop sind die Artikel-Beschreibungen bestimmt gleich beim ersten Mal allesamt korrekt und vollständig.

Kannst dir den ? also sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ximi (21. April 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> ….
> Muss man halt lesen...


Jetzt geht das wieder los!!! ??
Es sollen, nein müssen, nur perfekt aufbereitete, selbsterklärende, _*bestenfalls bereits bezahlte*_ Schnäppchen gepostet werden. So schaut´s aus. ???


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. April 2020)

Die Lesekompetenz lässt halt nach. 
Und wer etwas überliest, darf solche Kritik auch einfach demütig hinnehmen.
Aber Empörung sorgt für Solidarisierung.


----------



## paradox (21. April 2020)

Bis einer heult!


----------



## Fabeymer (21. April 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Die Lesekompetenz lässt halt nach.



Dafür nimmt die Selbstreflexion offenbar zu. 



Fabeymer schrieb:


> War heute früh so noch nicht der Fall.



Was meinst du denn, warum sich @PORTEX77 sich die Mühe macht, einen Screenshot des kleinen Verweises auf den 10er-Pack bei der Stückzahl zu erstellen und diesen zu bearbeiten, wenn einfach auch der Text hätte reinkopiert werden können?


----------



## famagoer (21. April 2020)

Setzt euch FFP3-Masken auf - dann ist das Gesagte wenigstens ein wenig gefiltert...


----------



## paradox (21. April 2020)

Jetzt ist aber gut hier. Bitte!


----------



## isartrails (21. April 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn, warum sich @PORTEX77 sich die Mühe macht, einen Screenshot des kleinen Verweises auf den 10er-Pack bei der Stückzahl zu erstellen und diesen zu bearbeiten, wenn einfach auch der Text hätte reinkopiert werden können?


Ja, erklär mal. Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (21. April 2020)

paradox schrieb:


> Bis einer heult!


----------



## IpappnaseI (21. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Was ist die beste Seite um gebrauchte Mountainbikes zu kaufen/verkaufen? Ich habe ein Dutzend schweizer Seiten durch und bei keiner davon kann man bei der Suche nach dem Herstell-/ bzw. Kaufdatum der Bikes suchen. Wenn ich doch ein Bike kaufen möchte dann will ich doch nach bestimmten Jahrgängen filtern können und nicht nach 5 verschiedenen Sprachen in denen die Inserate verfasst werden können.

Welches ist eurer Meinung nach die beste Seite? (Gerne auch deutsche Seiten)


----------



## toastet (21. April 2020)

Gibt's nicht mit den Kriterien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IpappnaseI (21. April 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Gibt's nicht mit den Kriterien


Was gibt es dann?

Es ist ja nur ein einziges Kriterium...


----------



## merida-fahrer (21. April 2020)

IpappnaseI schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Was ist die beste Seite um gebrauchte Mountainbikes zu kaufen/verkaufen? Ich habe ein Dutzend schweizer Seiten durch und bei keiner davon kann man bei der Suche nach dem Herstell-/ bzw. Kaufdatum der Bikes suchen. Wenn ich doch ein Bike kaufen möchte dann will ich doch nach bestimmten Jahrgängen filtern können und nicht nach 5 verschiedenen Sprachen in denen die Inserate verfasst werden können.
> 
> Welches ist eurer Meinung nach die beste Seite? (Gerne auch deutsche Seiten)


Nach Modelljahr filtern funktioniert bei Bikesale


----------



## Downhillsocke (21. April 2020)

Hat hier jemand bei r2-Bike eine Gabel aus dem aktuellen Rock Shox 2020 Sale bestellt und schon was erhalten bzw. eine Versandinfo bekommen?


----------



## Julian2002 (21. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Xt 8020 Bremsenset um 130/ 140€ plus Versand
> 
> SHIMANO Frein à Disque AVANT XT BL-M8000 / BR-M8020 4 Pistons 203mm PM w/o disc (L.800mm) WO/FIN (KM80002KLFKRX080) =* 64.99e au lieu de 187.44e*
> 
> ...


Ist die größe der Bremsscheibe nicht egal? Ist doch immer der gleiche Sattel oder schicken die den passenden Adapter gleich mit?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2020)

Julian2002 schrieb:


> Ist die größe der Bremsscheibe nicht egal? Ist doch immer der gleiche Sattel oder schicken die den passenden Adapter gleich mit?


was steht in der beschreibung?


----------



## piilu (21. April 2020)

Hat Shimano das Problem mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt schon gelöst? Ohne auf Gabelöl zu wechseln


----------



## Flo7 (21. April 2020)

Julian2002 schrieb:


> Ist die größe der Bremsscheibe nicht egal? Ist doch immer der gleiche Sattel oder schicken die den passenden Adapter gleich mit?



Ich schätze, dass die mit passenden Adapter kommen wobei es ja dann Gabel abhängig ist ob sie 6PM oder 7Pm Aufnahme hat...


----------



## Julian2002 (21. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass die mit passenden Adapter kommen wobei es ja dann Gabel abhängig ist ob sie 6PM oder 7Pm Aufnahme hat...


Okay danke


----------



## paradox (21. April 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Hat Shimano das Problem mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt schon gelöst? Ohne auf Gabelöl zu wechseln


Gabelöl in Bremsen, funzt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (21. April 2020)

paradox schrieb:


> Gabelöl in Bremsen, funzt das?


Habs nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. April 2020)

paradox schrieb:


> Gabelöl in Bremsen, funzt das?


Nicht nur Gabelöle, Putoline z.B. in der Shigura 1a!


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Nicht nur Gabelöle, Putoline z.B. in der Shigura 1a!


Das ist doch ein Gabelöl?


----------



## Jaerrit (21. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Gabelöl?


Motocross-Gabelöl ☝??


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. April 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Hat Shimano das Problem mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt schon gelöst? Ohne auf Gabelöl zu wechseln


Nein.
Shimano so: "Welches Problem? Davon ist uns nichts bekannt."


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (21. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Gabelöl?


Ich wollte damit sagen, dass auch andere Öle taugen, aber Putoline habe ich halt drin mit guten Erfahrungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (21. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Shimano so: "Welches Problem? Davon ist uns nichts bekannt."


Schade das hat mich schon bei der letzten Generation genervt. Dann warte ich halt bis es die Cura mal günstig gibt


----------



## null-2wo (21. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Shimano so: "Welches Problem? Davon ist uns nichts bekannt."


dann hilft royal blood vielleicht gegen das völlig unerklärliche knacken in der gabelkrone?


----------



## famagoer (22. April 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> dann hilft royal blood vielleicht gegen das völlig unerklärliche knacken in der gabelkrone?


MERKE:
Royal Blood ist sogar absolutes Muss für die Krone!

?


----------



## Nd-60 (22. April 2020)

Völlig überteuert und Mitte der 90er wars noch rot.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2020)

Das war vor der Erhebung in den Adelsstand!


----------



## alles-fahrer (22. April 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Hat Shimano das Problem mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt schon gelöst? Ohne auf Gabelöl zu wechseln


Ernste Frage - ist das der aktuelle Geheimtip gegen Deuckpunktwandern?

_grübel_ ... ich hatte doch irgendwo noch nen großen Kanister 5wt Rock Shox Öl...


----------



## fone (22. April 2020)

Ich bin happy solange ein Druckpunkt da ist.


----------



## fone (22. April 2020)

Keine Ahnung was mit den aktuellen Shimanobremsen ist. Meine Saint und XTR Jahrgang 2013/2015 sind die besten Bremsen, die ich jemals hatte. Verstehe nicht, wieso es bei Nachfolgemodellen Probleme gibt. Das sind doch DIE Profis.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Ernste Frage - ist das der aktuelle Geheimtip gegen Deuckpunktwandern?
> 
> _grübel_ ... ich hatte doch irgendwo noch nen großen Kanister 5wt Rock Shox Öl...


Ja, der aktuelle Stand bei den freiwilligen Selbsttestern hier im Forum ist, dass mit Putoline HPX 2,5 das Druckpunktwandern in aller Regel weg ist. Sonstige negative Auswirkungen sind theoretisch natürlich möglich, wurden bislang jedoch noch nicht beschrieben. Gewährleistung und Garantie (betreffend den hydraulischen Teil der Bremse) gehen natürlich flöten, wenn da ne andere Flüssigkeit drin ist als vom Hersteller vorgesehen.


----------



## Toolkid (22. April 2020)

Andere Hersteller haben auch gute (Sorglos-)Bremsen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (22. April 2020)

Welche denn?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2020)

Ach Leute, das ist zwar der Offtopic-Thread, aber es ist doch echt schon oft genug im Forum durchgekaut worden, wer welche Bremsenvorlieben hat...


----------



## Nenoflow (22. April 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand bei r2-Bike eine Gabel aus dem aktuellen Rock Shox 2020 Sale bestellt und schon was erhalten bzw. eine Versandinfo bekommen?




Ich hab auch bei dem Sale zugeschlagen, aber noch keine Infos erhalten.

Pike Ultimate bestellt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, der aktuelle Stand bei den freiwilligen Selbsttestern hier im Forum ist, dass mit Putoline HPX 2,5 das Druckpunktwandern in aller Regel weg ist. Sonstige negative Auswirkungen sind theoretisch natürlich möglich, wurden bislang jedoch noch nicht beschrieben. Gewährleistung und Garantie (betreffend den hydraulischen Teil der Bremse) gehen natürlich flöten, wenn da ne andere Flüssigkeit drin ist als vom Hersteller vorgesehen.


Seit 2 Jahren problemlos in mehreren Bremsen(Shigura/Trigura).
Garantie eh flöten wegen Frankensteinbremse.
Ausser Trigura natürlich ??


----------



## piilu (22. April 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Andere Hersteller haben auch gute (Sorglos-)Bremsen..


Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## 0gez (22. April 2020)

Meine mt5 (vorne) und xt-geber und mt5-nehmer (hinten) habe ich letztens nach 2 Jahren zum ersten mal sauber entlüften können. Dh ein knackigen dp an beiden bremsen. Mein Tipp, unabhängig vom öl, GEDULD. Nehmt euch mindestens eine halbe Stunde. Man kann ja nicht in die leitung hinein gucken von daher einfach geduldig sein und nicht schnell schnell. Das war mein Fehler immer bisher. Good luck


----------



## Downhillsocke (22. April 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Ich hab auch bei dem Sale zugeschlagen, aber noch keine Infos erhalten.
> 
> Pike Ultimate bestellt.



Meine sollte laut Bestellung bis 17.04. verschickt sein, bezahlt habe ich am 12.04.2020.

Hatte letzte Woche angerufen, da hieß es Dienstag, also heute. Mal sehen.


----------



## Machiavelli (22. April 2020)

Funktionieren bei euch die heutigen RCZ Rabattcodes?


----------



## Flo7 (22. April 2020)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Funktionieren bei euch die heutigen RCZ Rabattcodes?



Was willst denn kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (23. April 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Ich hab auch bei dem Sale zugeschlagen, aber noch keine Infos erhalten.
> 
> Pike Ultimate bestellt.



Heute gab es noch mal eine Info, dass der Einkäufer zuversichtlich ist, dass die Gabeln nächste Woche Montag bei denen rein kommen. Langsam nervts, hätte auch die 2021er mit Aufpreis genommen, aber auch die ist nicht lieferbar.


----------



## platt_ziege (23. April 2020)

tolle wurst, ihr habt ja jetzt alles gelöscht und wir zu spät kommer können uns jetzt weder ammüsieren noch aufregen 

ich hab ja zum glück leider keine kinder, aber alleine nur zur internet hygiene bin ich inzwischen pro zwangsbeschulung, idealerweise ganztags inkl wochenende


----------



## famagoer (23. April 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> tolle wurst, ihr habt ja jetzt alles gelöscht und wir zu spät kommer können uns jetzt weder ammüsieren noch aufregen
> 
> ich hab ja zum glück leider keine kinder, aber alleine nur zur internet hygiene bin ich inzwischen pro zwangsbeschulung, idealerweise ganztags inkl wochenende


Du hast wenig verpasst. Um es für dich zusammenfassend auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Die Kollegen @Rene2508, @freetourer und @paradox haben ihre Punkte schlüssig dargelegt, jedoch hat ein anderer Kollege die Punkte punktuell einfach falsch verstanden - sie haben es einfach nicht auf den Punkt gebracht. Meine Vermutung: Trotz guter Punkte haben sie gänzlich auf die Interpunktion vergessen - es fehlten sämtliche Beistriche!


----------



## Nenoflow (23. April 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Heute gab es noch mal eine Info, dass der Einkäufer zuversichtlich ist, dass die Gabeln nächste Woche Montag bei denen rein kommen. Langsam nervts, hätte auch die 2021er mit Aufpreis genommen, aber auch die ist nicht lieferbar.



Ich hab seit der Bestellung nichts vom Status mitbekommen?
Hast du das jedes mal erfragt oder halteb sie dich per Mail auf dem Laufenden?

Bei nir ist es aber auch nicht so dringend, da die Newmen Felgen und Naben nicht wie angegeben in 2-7 Tagen sondern erst Ende Mai kommen (gab 4 Tage nach der Bestellhng bei BC ein Lieferupdate) und der Rahmen wird vermutlich noch später kommen.


----------



## Downhillsocke (23. April 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Ich hab seit der Bestellung nichts vom Status mitbekommen?
> Hast du das jedes mal erfragt oder halteb sie dich per Mail auf dem Laufenden?
> 
> Bei nir ist es aber auch nicht so dringend, da die Newmen Felgen und Naben nicht wie angegeben in 2-7 Tagen sondern erst Ende Mai kommen (gab 4 Tage nach der Bestellhng bei BC ein Lieferupdate) und der Rahmen wird vermutlich noch später kommen.



Habe angerufen oder per Mail nachgefragt. Klappt beides gut. Wollte halt meinen Urlaub nächste Woche auch am Rad schrauben, dass könnte nun knapp werden. Touristische Fahrten sind ja leider auch noch nicht möglich.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (23. April 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Du hast wenig verpasst. Um es für dich zusammenfassend auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> 
> Die Kollegen @Rene2508, @freetourer und @paradox haben ihre Punkte schlüssig dargelegt, jedoch hat ein anderer Kollege die Punkte punktuell einfach falsch verstanden - sie haben es einfach nicht auf den Punkt gebracht. Meine Vermutung: Trotz guter Punkte haben sie gänzlich auf die Interpunktion vergessen - es fehlten sämtliche Beistriche!


Punkt für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (23. April 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Du hast wenig verpasst. Um es für dich zusammenfassend auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> 
> Die Kollegen @Rene2508, @freetourer und @paradox haben ihre Punkte schlüssig dargelegt, jedoch hat ein anderer Kollege die Punkte punktuell einfach falsch verstanden - sie haben es einfach nicht auf den Punkt gebracht. Meine Vermutung: Trotz guter Punkte haben sie gänzlich auf die Interpunktion vergessen - es fehlten sämtliche Beistriche!


 ???


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Müssen nicht, aber es hilft ungemein den Punkt rüberzubringen.


Noch einen Punkt?
Waren das noch nicht genug?


----------



## Toolkid (23. April 2020)

jetzt ist aber mal gut und wir haben uns alle wieder lieb.


----------



## Epictetus (23. April 2020)

Zerfleischen sich jetzt alle wegen Pandemie-Rage? Top,weiter so


----------



## Toolkid (23. April 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Zerfleischen sich jetzt alle wegen Pandemie-Rage? Top,weiter so


Wenn schon dann 'Rona-Rage.


----------



## alles-fahrer (24. April 2020)

Sacht mal wartet von euch noch jemand auf seine Answer-Vorbauten von RCZ? In 40, 50 und 80mm? Ich wurde doppelt beliefert.

Ich muss die jetzt nicht dringend weg bekommen, aber vielleicht kann ich dem rechtmäßigen Besitzer ja helfen.


----------



## BigJohn (24. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> n 40, 50 und 80mm?


?‍♂️


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Sacht mal wartet von euch noch jemand auf seine Answer-Vorbauten von RCZ? In 40, 50 und 80mm? Ich wurde doppelt beliefert.
> 
> Ich muss die jetzt nicht dringend weg bekommen, aber vielleicht kann ich dem rechtmäßigen Besitzer ja helfen.



... anscheinend mehrere - im Flohmarkt sind ganze viele die scheinbar doppelt beliefert wurden  

Ich hab nur den einen bekommen, den ich bestellt habe und der ist schon am Rad verbaut .....


----------



## alles-fahrer (24. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ?‍♂️


Schreib mir mal in einer PM deinen echten Namen - auf den Paket stand mein Nachnahme aber ein anderer Vorname.


----------



## nosaint77 (24. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Schreib mir mal in einer PM deinen echten Namen - auf den Paket stand mein Nachnahme aber ein anderer Vorname.



Wenn die sonstigen Adressdaten gleich sind, wohnt ihr in der gleichen Wohnung und müsst nicht mal 1,5m Abstand halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Schreib mir mal in einer PM deinen echten Namen - auf den Paket stand mein Nachnahme aber ein anderer Vorname.


Angeblich ist gestern was gekommen, Tracking passt auch. Ich check erst mal die möglichen Ablageorte...


----------



## luftschaukel (24. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Sacht mal wartet von euch noch jemand auf seine Answer-Vorbauten von RCZ? In 40, 50 und 80mm? Ich wurde doppelt beliefert.
> 
> Ich muss die jetzt nicht dringend weg bekommen, aber vielleicht kann ich dem rechtmäßigen Besitzer ja helfen.



Also ich würde dir ggf ein 80er abnehmen wenn der eine 31,8er Klemmung hat.


----------



## alles-fahrer (24. April 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir ggf ein 80er abnehmen wenn der eine 31,8er Klemmung hat.


Wenn sich keiner meldet, und RCZ die nicht zurück fordert, dann können wir das gerne machen.


----------



## messias (24. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Wenn sich keiner meldet, und RCZ die nicht zurück fordert, dann können wir das gerne machen.


Wie jetzt? Du kannst doch den ganzen ehrlichen Geschäftsleuten im Bikemarkt nicht einfach die Preise kaputt machen! Sollen die jetzt etwa arbeiten gehen für ihr Geld?


----------



## hasardeur (24. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Wenn sich keiner meldet, und RCZ die nicht zurück fordert, dann können wir das gerne machen.



Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich die übrigen 2 nehmen. Aber erstmal warten, ob sich der rechtmäßige Besitzer findet. Feiner Zug von Dir!


----------



## alles-fahrer (24. April 2020)

Die Sache lichtet sich langsam - @Vogward ist derjenige an den die Vorbauten hätten gehen sollen. Damit sind alle anderen Interessenten aus dem Spiel. Sorry


----------



## fone (27. April 2020)

messias schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Du kannst doch den ganzen ehrlichen Geschäftsleuten im Bikemarkt nicht einfach die Preise kaputt machen! Sollen die jetzt etwa arbeiten gehen für ihr Geld?


Ihr tut immer so, als würden hier haufenweise Leute das RCZ Zeug verticken. Dabei seh ich aktuell nur drei Privatpersonen, die einen Answer-Press-Vorbau verkaufen. 
Kuschi, ein Schwabe und Gandalf.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. April 2020)

Man findet schon recht häufig irgendwelche neuen DT-Swiss-Laufradsätze im Bikemarkt. Da kommt man dann schon auf den Gedanken, dass die ggf. aus Liechtenstein stammen könnten.


----------



## f00f (27. April 2020)

Meinten Sie Luxemburg? 

Keiner findet Klugscheißer gut.
Fast keiner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (27. April 2020)

Vor allem massenweise. Bei mir waren noch jeweils drei Stück verfügbar... Man wird richtig reich dadurch


----------



## culoduro (27. April 2020)

Nach der Logik dürfte es auch keinerlei Handel geben... 
Was billig kaufen und teurer verkaufen ist doch die Grundlage unserer Zivilisation


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. April 2020)

f00f schrieb:


> Meinten Sie Luxemburg?
> 
> Keiner findet Klugscheißer gut.
> Fast keiner!


Hab gelernt, mich zu bedanken, wenn ich auf einen Fehler hingewiesen werde. Danke!


----------



## fone (27. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Man findet schon recht häufig irgendwelche neuen DT-Swiss-Laufradsätze im Bikemarkt. Da kommt man dann schon auf den Gedanken, dass die ggf. aus Liechtenstein stammen könnten.


Kann schon sein. Ich wollte mir vor 2 Jahren auch schon mal einen 29er Laufradsatz schnappen, für einen potentiellen 29er Aufbau. Glücklicherweise lies sich der stornieren, sonst stünde der auch im Bikemarkt. 



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hab gelernt, mich zu bedanken, wenn ich auf einen Fehler hingewiesen werde. Danke!


 
Als ob in Liechtenstein jemand arbeiten bzw. Artikel mit ein paar Euro Warenwert zur Post tragen würde.


----------



## fone (27. April 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Als ob in Liechtenstein jemand arbeiten bzw. Artikel mit ein paar Euro Warenwert zur Post tragen würde.


Wobei, den Leuten in Luxemburg geht's ja auch ganz gut...


----------



## bs99 (27. April 2020)

Braucht jemand den E1900 29" LRS? Mit Shimano Freilauf? Zum original RCZ Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (27. April 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> Braucht jemand den E1900 29" LRS? Mit Shimano Freilauf? Zum original RCZ Preis


25 oder 30mm?


----------



## bs99 (27. April 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> 25 oder 30mm?


25mm.


----------



## Julerina (27. April 2020)

Passt vermutlich nicht so richtig hier her, aber weiß zufällig jemand, was für ein Lenkerband das ist? Also Marke und ggf. sogar Modell?


----------



## Nenoflow (27. April 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Habe angerufen oder per Mail nachgefragt. Klappt beides gut. Wollte halt meinen Urlaub nächste Woche auch am Rad schrauben, dass könnte nun knapp werden. Touristische Fahrten sind ja leider auch noch nicht möglich.



Nochmal etwas neues gehört?

Ansonsten schreib ich morgen mal eine Mail, da der April doch so langsam zu Ende geht


----------



## Andreas_XXX (27. April 2020)

Private sale FOX
***Limited Stock
** Please note : Payment by credit card OR Paypal
Expecting delivery: 20 working after your payment
In order to pay with a credit card, please select PayPal as a payment method, then click on "I do not have an account on PayPal".*

FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Fork 40 FLOAT 29" FACTORY 203mm GRIP2 HSC/LSC HSR/LSR BOOST 20x110mm 1 1/8 Black (910-20-689) *= 1279.99e instead of 2319.69e*
IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please use the code: *RCZSTC2 *on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.


----------



## µ_d (27. April 2020)

Julerina schrieb:


> Passt vermutlich nicht so richtig hier her, aber weiß zufällig jemand, was für ein Lenkerband das ist? Also Marke und ggf. sogar Modell?


Guee

Edit: "dual" oder so heißt das


----------



## Downhillsocke (27. April 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Nochmal etwas neues gehört?
> 
> Ansonsten schreib ich morgen mal eine Mail, da der April doch so langsam zu Ende geht



Ja, die Gabel wurde heute verschickt. Ich bin also guter Dinge und der Aktionspreis war schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## -Robert- (27. April 2020)

Hat jemand bitte den Code für die Fox Float 36 2020 GRIP2 von RCZ? Könnte schwören es gab nen Code die Tage - scheinbar habe ich die Email gelöscht. Danke!


----------



## Flo7 (27. April 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Hat jemand bitte den Code für die Fox Float 36 2020 GRIP2 von RCZ? Könnte schwören es gab nen Code die Tage - scheinbar habe ich die Email gelöscht. Danke!



ja aber schon vorbei...



> FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Fork 36 FLOAT 29" FACTORY 170mm GRIP2 HSC/LSC HSR/LSR 15x110mm Tapered Matte Black (910-24-86*5) = 699.99e instead of 1642.83e
> 
> IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please us*e the code: *RCZPVT*  on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
> 
> *Offer available until friday  25h april  2020 at midnight (CET)*


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. April 2020)

Tauscht jemand mit mir einen dt swiss pawl Freilauf? Brauche Shimano, biete xd,neu.
Aus M1900 LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. April 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Hat jemand bitte den Code für die Fox Float 36 2020 GRIP2 von RCZ? Könnte schwören es gab nen Code die Tage - scheinbar habe ich die Email gelöscht. Danke!


eh ausverkauft


----------



## Flo7 (27. April 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> eh ausverkauft



Nein...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2020)

Julerina schrieb:


> Passt vermutlich nicht so richtig hier her, aber weiß zufällig jemand, was für ein Lenkerband das ist? Also Marke und ggf. sogar Modell?


was für ein rad ist das?


----------



## alles-fahrer (28. April 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> was für ein rad ist das?


Wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe, ein Rose Pro SL.


----------



## Julerina (28. April 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> was für ein rad ist das?





alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe, ein Rose Pro SL.


Richtig. Das 2000 ;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Nein...


Jap. Die war die Tage immer wieder mal drin. Musste mich auch zurückhalten. Ich glaube mit den neuen Gabeln wollen die alten nicht mehr verkauft werden.


----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2020)

falantab schrieb:


> Noch etwas über eine Stunde für 22,03€ pro Stück
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachdem es ihn seit Monaten erst für 15, dann für 19€ gegeben hat, sollte man bei befristeten 22€ definitiv zugreifen  

Aus irgendeinem Grund sind die immer noch nicht ausverkauft und werden immer teurer


----------



## Flo7 (28. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nachdem es ihn seit Monaten erst für 15, dann für 19€ gegeben hat, sollte man bei befristeten 22€ definitiv zugreifen
> 
> Aus irgendeinem Grund sind die immer noch nicht ausverkauft und werden immer teurer



Nachfrage regelt den Preis... Kostet jetzt schon 25€


----------



## hardtails (28. April 2020)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle die noch eine abbekommen haben.
> 
> Ich sollte hier öfter lesen




solltest du echt



Torsten schrieb:


> *Regeln:*
> 
> 
> *NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort angeboten wird! Also Bezeichnung und den Schnäppchenpreis!*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (28. April 2020)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle die noch eine abbekommen haben.
> 
> Ich sollte hier öfter lesen


Labern kannst du hier im Thread!


----------



## Schibbl (28. April 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Wobei, den Leuten in Luxemburg geht's ja auch ganz gut...


Richtig. Die dürfen kostenlos den ÖPNV nutzen. Undenkbar in Auto-Deutschland.


----------



## hardtails (28. April 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Richtig. Die dürfen kostenlos den ÖPNV nutzen. Undenkbar in Auto-Deutschland.


Du weißt aber schon wie der sich dann finanziert, oder? Und nein, die 1% sind es nicht.


----------



## Toolkid (28. April 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Oder Schnäppchen posten/mitteilen.
> Und Kommentare unterlassen:
> 
> *Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!*
> ...


Das gilt auch für dich!


----------



## Schibbl (28. April 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon wie der sich dann finanziert, oder? Und nein, die 1% sind es nicht.


Nein. Erzähl mal.


----------



## Nenoflow (28. April 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Ja, die Gabel wurde heute verschickt. Ich bin also guter Dinge und der Aktionspreis war schon nicht schlecht.



Gabs die Versandinfo per Mail oder auf Nachfrage?

Habe am Freitag eine Schaltgruppe bei denen bestellt und dafür gabs die Versandinfo am Samstag... zur Gabel kam aber noch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (28. April 2020)

Muste CRC wieder Hope Vorbauten los werden?


----------



## DerohneName (28. April 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon wie der sich dann finanziert, oder? Und nein, die 1% sind es nicht.


Eure Straßen in De zahlen auch nicht die Autofahrer, nur zur Info (außer Autobahnen, die stellen aber nur paar % des Straßennetzes dar). 

Jeder Radfahrer zahlt für normale Straßen gleich viel wie ein Autofahrer. 

Aber darüber will keiner reden


----------



## hardtails (28. April 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Eure Straßen in De zahlen auch nicht die Autofahrer, nur zur Info (außer Autobahnen, die stellen aber nur paar % des Straßennetzes dar).
> 
> Jeder Radfahrer zahlt für normale Straßen gleich viel wie ein Autofahrer.
> 
> Aber darüber will keiner reden


Nein! Echt?
Und du glaubst die Autobahnen tragen die Auto und Lkw?
Oder das wäre in Maut Ländern so?

Muss ich dich enttäuschen

Als kleine Hilfe
Etwas was kostet verursacht kann niemals kostenlos sein


----------



## Downhillsocke (28. April 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Gabs die Versandinfo per Mail oder auf Nachfrage?
> 
> Habe am Freitag eine Schaltgruppe bei denen bestellt und dafür gabs die Versandinfo am Samstag... zur Gabel kam aber noch nix.



Per Mail und kam heute an. Geiles Teil und nach gefühlt den 10 letzten Gabeln in schwarz kommt das Boxxer-Rot der Lyrik mal richtig erfrischend rüber


----------



## DerohneName (28. April 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Nein! Echt?
> Und du glaubst die Autobahnen tragen die Auto und Lkw?
> Oder das wäre in Maut Ländern so?
> 
> ...


Bitte nochmal auf Deutsch. 

Ich verstehe das ewige Rumgepoltere gegen Subventionen gegen Öffis nicht. 

Das Straßennetz ist so scheiße teuer, ist in der Stadt vollkommen innefizient und unweltbelastend. 

Aber wehe man versucht Öffis billiger zu machen :-D 
Die heilige Blechkuh muss gemolken werden


----------



## Diablokg (28. April 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Per Mail und kam heute an. Geiles Teil und nach gefühlt den 10 letzten Gabeln in schwarz kommt das Boxxer-Rot der Lyrik mal richtig erfrischend rüber


Muss ich doch auch nochmal nachfragen, was mit meiner schwarzen Lyrik ist.


----------



## Nenoflow (28. April 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Per Mail und kam heute an. Geiles Teil und nach gefühlt den 10 letzten Gabeln in schwarz kommt das Boxxer-Rot der Lyrik mal richtig erfrischend rüber





Diablokg schrieb:


> Muss ich doch auch nochmal nachfragen, was mit meiner schwarzen Lyrik ist.




Danke für die Info.

Habe eben mal angerufen, die Container sind bei denen eingetroffen und so wie die Sachen ausgeräumt und eingebucht werden, so werden sie dann auch verschickt.

Meine Pike soll also Mitte nächste Woche spätestens hier sein


----------



## Diablokg (28. April 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Habe eben mal angerufen, die Container sind bei denen eingetroffen und so wie die Sachen ausgeräumt und eingebucht werden, so werden sie dann auch verschickt.
> 
> Meine Pike soll also Mitte nächste Woche spätestens hier sein


Danke für die Info.


----------



## Diablokg (28. April 2020)

Waa, ich hätte mal in den Junk-Mail-Ordner schauen sollen. Meine Lyrik wurde gestern verschickt  

 Und ist heute angekommen. Gleich nach der Arbeit mal schauen


----------



## alles-fahrer (28. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Die Sache lichtet sich langsam - @Vogward ist derjenige an den die Vorbauten hätten gehen sollen. Damit sind alle anderen Interessenten aus dem Spiel. Sorry


Die Geschichte hat jetzt ein Happy-End:
Nieves von RCZ ist auf meinen Vorschlag eingegangen, und hat mir die Kosten für den Weiterversand zugeschickt. Damit sind die fehlgeleiteten Vorbauten jetzt endlich auf dem Weg zu @Vogward.

Finde ich echt gut dass sich das so unbürokratisch lösen ließ. Hat bei mir das Ansehen von RCZ echt aufgewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Hat bei mir das Ansehen von RCZ echt aufgewertet.


Meiner Meinung nach hast du dir selbst ein paar Karmapunkte verdient ?


----------



## alles-fahrer (28. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hast du dir selbst ein paar Karmapunkte verdient ?


Danke danke . Das kommt immer irgendwann zurück. Oft genug durfte ich schon der Glückliche sein zu dem andere völlig unerwartet nett waren.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (28. April 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Hat jemand bitte den Code für die Fox Float 36 2020 GRIP2 von RCZ? Könnte schwören es gab nen Code die Tage - scheinbar habe ich die Email gelöscht. Danke!


Heute wieder drin im newsletter.


----------



## -Robert- (28. April 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Heute wieder drin im newsletter.


Hat einer die 36 Performance Elite Grip2 im Shop gefunden? Die Artikelnummer ist auch nicht zu finden!?


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. April 2020)

Dann ist sie ausverkauft


----------



## prolink (28. April 2020)

die 29er ist schon noch drinnen


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. April 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> die 29er ist schon noch drinnen


Die schwarze Performance Elite grip2?
Zeig


----------



## prolink (28. April 2020)

na stimmt. habe mich verschaut


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. April 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> na stimmt. habe mich verschaut


Schade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (28. April 2020)

Weiß noch jemand zu welchen Kursen es die DT X1700 LRS bei RCZ gab?
Den X1900 gab's ja vor paar Tagen für 203€


----------



## Nd-60 (28. April 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Weiß noch jemand zu welchen Kursen es die DT X1700 LRS bei RCZ gab?
> Den X1900 gab's ja vor paar Tagen für 203€



es gab ihn am 26.11.2019 mal....

DT SWISS Wheelset X1700 27.5" Disc 6-Bolts (9x100mm / 9x135mm) Black (D04WS171) = 183.99e anstatt 490.75e

und vorher auch


DT SWISS 2017 Wheelset X1700 SPLINE 29" (20mm) Disc (15x100mm / 12x142mm)  Black (6723000016/104344) =* 183.99e anstatt 520.26e*


----------



## bashhard (29. April 2020)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran es liegen könnte, dass ich keine RCZ Newsletter bekomme? Hab die Bestätigungsmail für die Anmeldung bekommen, aber es kam nie ein Newsletter an. In Spam Ordnern ist nix zu finden


----------



## ma1208 (29. April 2020)

Stand schon 40 mal hier im Faden 
Einfach den support anschreiben, die tragen dich dann ein.


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Stand schon 40 mal hier im Faden



Würdest Du einen Laberthread durchforsten?


----------



## bashhard (29. April 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Stand schon 40 mal hier im Faden
> Einfach den support anschreiben, die tragen dich dann ein.


Danke.
Sry dass ich da nicht erstmal richtig gesucht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2020)

Moin...apropos labern... ich brauch kurzfristig einen 29er LRS Boost (15x110mm / 12x148mm) für XD ...hat jemand da einen Schnapper auf Lager?(±400€) Danke und Gruß...


----------



## ma1208 (29. April 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Würdest Du einen Laberthread durchforsten?


Ja, dafür gibt's doch die SuFu. Muss ja nicht alles lesen. Aber macht ja nix.


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Danke.
> Sry dass ich da nicht erstmal richtig gesucht habe.


Irgendwann bekommst du den Newsletter dafür dann 2-3x ? 
Ich hab das mittlerweile abgehakt, Hauptsache er kommt


----------



## null-2wo (29. April 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Irgendwann bekommst du den Newsletter dafür dann 2-3x ?
> Ich hab das mittlerweile abgehakt, Hauptsache er kommt


ich bekomme nach mehrmaliger nachfrage nur noch deutsch und portugiesisch.


----------



## EnduroMic (29. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Moin...apropos labern... ich brauch kurzfristig einen 29er LRS Boost (15x110mm / 12x148mm) für XD ...hat jemand da einen Schnapper auf Lager?(±400€) Danke und Gruß...


BC Loamer bei Bike-Components


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2020)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> BC Loamer bei Bike-Components


Danke..der ist tatsächlich mein Favorit. Gibts noch Alternativen?


----------



## Flo7 (29. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke..der ist tatsächlich mein Favorit. Gibts noch Alternativen?











						1480grNewmen X.A.25 white_label
					






					www.slowbuild.eu


----------



## f00f (29. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke..der ist tatsächlich mein Favorit. Gibts noch Alternativen?



DT-Naben mit Newmen-Felgen:








						Newmen SL A.30
					






					www.slowbuild.eu


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (29. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke..der ist tatsächlich mein Favorit. Gibts noch Alternativen?


Schon mal bei slowbuild geguckt? Kann zu der Aufbauqualität aber nichts sagen.

edit: da war ich wohl ein paar Sekunden zu spät dran


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. April 2020)

Noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2020)

f00f schrieb:


> DT-Naben mit Newmen-Felgen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, slowbuild hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm aber die "DT 350 6L Boost" in dem scrolldown-Menue völlig übersehen...mit 444€ ne gute Alternative....ebenso Danke für den Tip mit der X.A.25

jetzt frag ich mich ernsthaft "DT 350 6L Boost" vs. "Loamer"....preislich nahezu identisch. Die Loamer würde ich für 380€ inkl. Versand bekommen abzügl. Vereinsprozente. Richtig geil bei der DT ist 6-Loch. 

jetzt frag ich mich auch wie schnell wohl fastlane ist  ..da liest man ja öfters, dass das garnicht so fast ist ..bc ist auf jeden Fall flott. 
Slowbuild ist aber insofern geil, weil ich da jedes Jahr zum biken in Altenau bin...

Leute..Ihr macht mir das echt schwer...thx°°°°!!!


----------



## Flo7 (29. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke, slowbuild hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm aber die "DT 350 6L Boost" in dem scrolldown-Menue völlig übersehen...mit 444€ ne gute Alternative....ebenso Danke für den Tip mit der X.A.25
> 
> jetzt frag ich mich ernsthaft "DT 350 6L Boost" vs. "Loamer"....preislich nahezu identisch. Die Loamer würde ich für 380€ inkl. Versand bekommen abzügl. Vereinsprozente. Richtig geil bei der DT ist 6-Loch.
> 
> ...



Vergiss nicht bei den 350er verbaut Slowbuild 36er Zahnscheiben serienmäßig, beim Loamer sind es nur 20Z und 36Z kosten 60€ mehr...


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. April 2020)

Würde auch eher zum Newmen mit 350 tendieren?


----------



## f00f (29. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> jetzt frag ich mich auch wie schnell wohl fastlane ist  ..da liest man ja öfters, dass das garnicht so fast ist ..bc ist auf jeden Fall flott.
> Leute..Ihr macht mir das echt schwer...thx°°°°!!!




Die letzte Bestellung bei slowbuild ging  4 Tage. Meine Frau wartet seit über zwei Wochen auf Schuhe von BC


----------



## Downhillsocke (29. April 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran es liegen könnte, dass ich keine RCZ Newsletter bekomme? Hab die Bestätigungsmail für die Anmeldung bekommen, aber es kam nie ein Newsletter an. In Spam Ordnern ist nix zu finden


Same here.


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. April 2020)

f00f schrieb:


> Die letzte Bestellung bei slowbuild ging  4 Tage. Meine Frau wartet seit über zwei Wochen auf Schuhe von BC


Slow build,fast shipping?


----------



## fexbru (29. April 2020)

und die Möglichkeit auf Microspline hast du mit DT auch mit den Loamern nicht. Hätte ich die Loamer nicht für 250€ bei der BC-Aktion bekommen würde ich auch den LRS von SLowbuild nehmen.

BTW hat jemand eine Idee ob man andere Zahnscheiben in die Loamer einbauen kann als die von BC? Z.b. DT-54er


----------



## f00f (29. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Slow build,fast shipping?



 besser so als andersrum.
Ich vermute, slowbuild baut die vor und hat fertige LRS auf Lager liegen.


----------



## freetourer (29. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Danke, slowbuild hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm aber die "DT 350 6L Boost" in dem scrolldown-Menue völlig übersehen...mit 444€ ne gute Alternative....ebenso Danke für den Tip mit der X.A.25
> 
> jetzt frag ich mich ernsthaft "DT 350 6L Boost" vs. "Loamer"....preislich nahezu identisch. Die Loamer würde ich für 380€ inkl. Versand bekommen abzügl. Vereinsprozente. Richtig geil bei der DT ist 6-Loch.
> 
> ...



Kurz mein Senf dazu ...

Ich hatte auch mal einen LRS bei slowbuild bestellt: XA-25 mit DT 350 (nicht für mich).

Die Einspeichqualität fand ich jetzt nicht so überzeugend (ich baue meine Laufräder alle selbst auf und bin da sicher auch sehr penibel - das bekomme ich auf jeden Fall deutlich besser hin). Die Räder hatten zwar einen ordentlichen Rundlauf aber gleichzeitig auch für meinen Geschmack zu ungleichmäßige Speichenspannungen (habe alle Speichen mit einem Tensio durchgemessen).

Ich hatte extra mit einem belastungsgerechten Speichenmix bestellt (Comp-Race/Comp).

Leider wird bei den 350er Naben nur ST verbaut - das macht das Laufrad auch nicht gerade steifer. J-Bend wäre da eigentlich besser, gibt es aber auch auf Nachfrage nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (29. April 2020)

Weiss jemand ungefähr das Gewicht aus XA 25 und DT350 mit Microspline?


----------



## null-2wo (29. April 2020)

in abhänbgigkeit von der speichenwahl würde ich mal 1430-1500 schätzen.


----------



## Hille2001 (29. April 2020)

Das wäre für 389€ aber nicht schlecht....


----------



## null-2wo (29. April 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Das wäre für 389€ aber nicht schlecht....


oh, meine aussage bezog sich auf den 27,5" weil ich in dieser richtung zuletzt recherchiert habe. der kostet immerhin 444 € , was immer noch nicht die welt ist.

€: wohl eher so 1554 g (Quelle: r2-bike)


----------



## Flo7 (29. April 2020)

@Sven_Kiel Im Bikemarkt sind auch immer wieder interessante Angebote...


----------



## -Robert- (29. April 2020)

Seid wann kann man denn bei Rose nicht mehr per Paypal zahlen? Oder ist das nur bei mir so? 

/edit: "nur für Artikel die sofort lieferbar sind" - alles klar - wasn Quatsch... sowas müsste RCZ mal lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel Im Bikemarkt sind auch immer wieder interessante Angebote...


aktuell leider nichts.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Kurz mein Senf dazu ...
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal einen LRS bei slowbuild bestellt: XA-25 mit DT 350 (nicht für mich).
> 
> ...


Nun ja...in der Summe der Eigenschaften, finde ich den Loamer für das Geld nicht so interessant wie den vorgeschlagenen Newmen X.A.25 mit DT 350 und in den Rezensionen von bc liest man auch von einem Kunden, der die Einspeichqualität beim Loamer bemängelt.

Es gibt wohl wie immer und überall "Ausreisser" nach oben und unten...

Was bleibt sind harte Fakten wie 36z statt 20, was ich schon sehr wichtig finde, dann 6 Loch statt CL und Adapter. Frag mich immer noch, wem das was nützt. Dazu kommt meine eigene positive Erfahrung mit DT-Swiss-Naben (Onyx und 240) ...Ein Freund von mir hat eine Newmen-Nabe der ersten Generation gefahren und war nicht so begeistert, weil sich immer alles gelockert hat....er fährt mittlerweile alledings die neueste Generation (3?) und ist sehr zufrieden. Er war immer ziemlich genervt während unser gemeinsamen Touren... ;-)

So entsteht ein subjektiver Gesamteindruck.

Ansonsten hab ich hier im Forum jetzt schon mal ein bisserl gegooglet und sehr positives über die DT 350 und SP gelesen wie zB das hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neu...men-oder-dt-swiss-welche-felgenbreite.891744/ #8 .

aber nichts soviel positives über Newmen-Naben....hmmmhh..





						Problem Newmen Straight Pull Gen1 und Gen2 Naben - Hinterrad
					

Hallo Leute,  ich habe zwei Custom Carbonlaufradsätze mit Newmen Straight Pull Naben. Am Hardtail (Scott Scale SL BJ 2018) sind die Naben Gen1 aber bereits von Newmen umgebaut, dass kein Lagerspiel mehr eingestellt werden muss. Der LRS wurde 2018 gekauft. Am Fully (Scott Spark SL Bj 2019) sind...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich sag es mal so...ich täte die Loamer nehmen aber nicht für das Geld. Den geforderten Preis und die Gewichtsklasse + PLV des Slowbuild-LRS finde ich aber deutlich interessanter.

Die Entscheidung ist also gefallen. Es wird der Laufradsatz Newmen X.A. 25.....

Danke an alle für Tips und Vorschläge... @Flo7 ..Daumen hoch!

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Was bleibt sind harte Fakten wie 36z statt 20


36z gibt es bei dt swiss 350 nur mit upgrade. standard sind 18z.


----------



## Flo7 (29. April 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> 36z gibt es bei dt swiss 350 nur mit upgrade. standard sind 18z.



Bei Slowbuild sind die 36Z Standard...


----------



## Hille2001 (29. April 2020)

@Sven_Kiel 
Kannst du den bei Ankunft dann Mal messen?

Müsste ja mit nem XR1501 vergleichbar sein außer der 350er statt 240er Nabe.

Bin auch sehr sehr zufrieden mit nem XR1450 und X1700 LRS. Würde ich immer wieder nehmen DT.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (29. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Nun ja...in der Summe der Eigenschaften, finde ich den Loamer für das Geld nicht so interessant wie den vorgeschlagenen Newmen X.A.25 mit DT 350 und in den Rezensionen von bc liest man auch von einem Kunden, der die Einspeichqualität beim Loamer bemängelt.
> 
> Es gibt wohl wie immer und überall "Ausreisser" nach oben und unten...
> 
> ...


Ey, bekomme ich auch einen Daumen für die xa25?! Hab’s ja nur später gepostet, weil ich plötzlich bei slowbuild noch was gestöbert habe. Unfair!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> 36z gibt es bei dt swiss 350 nur mit upgrade. standard sind 18z.


nix upgrade! incl. !!

ps_ vorgestern übrigens nur "noch" 26 LRS laut Fatzebuch


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Ey, bekomme ich auch einen Daumen für die xa25?! Hab’s ja nur später gepostet, weil ich plötzlich bei slowbuild noch was gestöbert habe. Unfair!


oh sorry,..Du bekommst einen ganz dicken DAUMEN!!!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. April 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel
> Kannst du den bei Ankunft dann Mal messen?
> 
> Müsste ja mit nem XR1501 vergleichbar sein außer der 350er statt 240er Nabe.
> ...


Du meinst wiegen, oder? ;-) LG


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (29. April 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Xt 8020 Bremsenset um 130/ 140€ plus Versand
> 
> SHIMANO Frein à Disque AVANT XT BL-M8000 / BR-M8020 4 Pistons 203mm PM w/o disc (L.800mm) WO/FIN (KM80002KLFKRX080) =* 64.99e au lieu de 187.44e*
> 
> ...



Kann mir da einer kurz sagen, wo der Unterschied zwischen all diesen Bremsen liegt? Nur die Leitungslänge?

Das es eine 2 Kolben vorne und hinten und 4 Kolben vorne hinten gibt ist mir klar. 
Auch das es manche mit Kühlrippen und ohne gibt. Aber da sind so viele dabei, die für mich einfach gleich sind. Nur bei der ellenlangen Nummer ist am Ende eine Zahl anders. 
Ich Blick da nicht mehr durch. Will doch nur ein schönes XT Bremsset für mein neues Trailbike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (29. April 2020)

Leitungslänge und unterschiedliche Adapter sind dann noch die Unterschiede. Die Bremsen selber sind identisch.


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (29. April 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Leitungslänge und unterschiedliche Adapter sind dann noch die Unterschiede. Die Bremsen selber sind identisch.



Danke dir.


----------



## Brewmaster (29. April 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Leider wird bei den 350er Naben nur ST verbaut - das macht das Laufrad auch nicht gerade steifer. J-Bend wäre da eigentlich besser, gibt es aber auch auf Nachfrage nicht.



Die Aussage ist total falsch, auf Nachfrage kann man das kaufen. So habe ich es dort auch gemacht DT 350 mit J-Bend mit der Newmen. DT konnte letztes Jahr als ich kaufen wollte die 350 Nabe nicht mit J-Bend liefern und er hatte nur SP da und jetzt kommt der echte Service des Herrn, er kaufte für mich bei r2 wo die Naben noch lieferbar waren die Dinger für mich ein und beließ den Preis bei wie für SP.

Den Service hätten sehr wenige angeboten und sicher nicht zum gleichen Preis weil bestimmt um einiges teurer als direkt selbst einzukaufen.

Und ja, es sind 36T verbaut.

Edit: Was auch klar gegen Deine Aussage spricht, ist J-Bend hat 32 Speichen und SP28. Er musste die Felge aber nicht extra auch noch bestellen.


----------



## freetourer (30. April 2020)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist total falsch, auf Nachfrage kann man das kaufen. So habe ich es dort auch gemacht DT 350 mit J-Bend mit der Newmen. DT konnte letztes Jahr als ich kaufen wollte die 350 Nabe nicht mit J-Bend liefern und er hatte nur SP da und jetzt kommt der echte Service des Herrn, er kaufte für mich bei r2 wo die Naben noch lieferbar waren die Dinger für mich ein und beließ den Preis bei wie für SP.
> 
> Den Service hätten sehr wenige angeboten und sicher nicht zum gleichen Preis weil bestimmt um einiges teurer als direkt selbst einzukaufen.
> 
> ...



Meine Aussage ist sicher nicht falsch.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich bestellt hatte wurde mir eben auf Nachfrage nach einem Aufbau mit J-Bend genau diese Option als nicht möglich verwehrt.

Wenn es diese Option mittlerweile gibt ist es doch gut. 

Und zu Deinem zweiten Punkt - die Felge gibt es nun mal nicht mit 32 Loch, was willst Du mir damit also sagen?


----------



## Brewmaster (30. April 2020)

Ich habe genau vor einem Jahr gekauft.

Ich meinte die A30 und nicht die 25. Die Aussage ist trotzdem klar, weil ich dort ne J-Bend gekauft habe.


----------



## sbgrollon (30. April 2020)

Mein LRS, der von Slowbuild aufgebaut wurde, kam mit einem 18t star ratchet bei einer 240er Nabe btw.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2020)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Mein LRS, der von Slowbuild aufgebaut wurde, kam mit einem 18t star ratchet bei einer 240er Nabe btw.


Dann hast Du nicht das aktuelle Modell (EXP/Classic) bekommen mit 36 (Ratchet EXP 36)..


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2020)

Der Slowbuild-Kollege hat über Email mir ggü eine Anzahl von abgedrückten Laufrädern angegeben, da passt das Wortteil _Slow_ in keinster Weise.
Habe dann Abstand genommen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Slowbuild-Kollege hat über Email mir ggü eine Anzahl von abgedrückten Laufrädern angegeben, da passt das Wortteil _Slow_ in keinster Weise.
> Habe dann Abstand genommen.


Moin, kannst Du das bitte mal näher erläutern..hat er die LRS aus deiner Sicht "zu schnell" abgedrückt oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (30. April 2020)

Is dat jetzt hier der Slowbuild-Werbethread oder was? Günstiger Laufradbau aus Polen könnte noch diskutiert werden, meines Erachtens das bessere Paket als das von Slowbuild, muss man halt per Mail anfragen (bikestacja)...
Wurde eigentlich schon erwähnt das es bei Superlight-Bikeparts derzeit 5% Rabatt auf die Laufräder gibt? Da ergeben sich auch einige gute Preise.

Soll ich jetzt an der Stelle noch Keith Bontrager zitieren?


----------



## hardtails (30. April 2020)

bezel schrieb:


> - wie siehts da mit den Lieferzeiten aus? Verschickt wird doch aus den UK?





Timmaay schrieb:


> Alles noch im Rahmen. Drei bis vier Tage in der Regel.





supperharry schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es ca. 1 Woche





me72 schrieb:


> Hmm, hab am





ma1208 schrieb:


> Dank Corona im Moment alles sehr zäh. Ich habe auch am Montag in zwei Shops Teile bestellt, die normal sehr flott sind. Bisher keine Versandbenachrichtigung. Steht zum Teil aber auch auf den Homepages, dass es etwas länger dauert. Selbst bei Amazon dauert's im Moment. Liegt auch an den Versandlogistikern. Im Moment können die nicht so viel transportieren, wie Pakete auflaufen. Da bildet sich leider etwas Rückstand, der schon ein paar Tage groß ist.




hab das mal ausgebessert


bezel schrieb:


> - wie siehts da mit den kognitiven fähigkeiten aus?


----------



## nosaint77 (30. April 2020)

Dainese war flink im Versand. Jetzt will ich ein Teil zurückschicken, aber Retourenlabel lässt auf sich warten. Ablauf ist wie bei BC, also online Label anfordern, dann bekommt man es zugeschickt. Warte jetzt schon 2 Tage. Werde wohl mal nachhaken, wenn ihr ebenfalls noch drauf wartet...


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2020)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Hier ein echtes Schnäppchen:
> 
> Laber Schnäppchen
> 
> ...


Toll wie du google bedienen kannst um auf Regeln hinzuweisen, an die du dich selbst nicht hältst.


----------



## Jaerrit (30. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Toll wie du google bedienen kannst um auf Regeln hinzuweisen, an die du dich selbst nicht hältst.


Er vertritt nur den  „“ der scheinbar gerade verhindert ist, aber eh nie Schnäppchen postet


----------



## Vogward (30. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Die Geschichte hat jetzt ein Happy-End:
> Nieves von RCZ ist auf meinen Vorschlag eingegangen, und hat mir die Kosten für den Weiterversand zugeschickt. Damit sind die fehlgeleiteten Vorbauten jetzt endlich auf dem Weg zu @Vogward.
> 
> Finde ich echt gut dass sich das so unbürokratisch lösen ließ. Hat bei mir das Ansehen von RCZ echt aufgewertet.



Danke an @alles-fahrer !

Das Paket kam heute an. Ick freu mir wie Bolle! Mal schauen ob @alles-fahrer ein paar Reward points bekommt, um die ich Nieves gebeten habe. 

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (30. April 2020)

Vogward schrieb:


> Danke an @alles-fahrer !
> 
> Das Paket kam heute an. Ick freu mir wie Bolle! Mal schauen ob @alles-fahrer ein paar Reward points bekommt, um die ich Nieves gebeten habe.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende Euch allen.


Die hat mir Nieves tatsächlich gegeben . Ich wusste gar nicht dass es so etwas bei RCZ gibt, und musste erst mal herausfinden was ich damit machen kann.


----------



## Jaerrit (30. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Die hat mir Nieves tatsächlich gegeben . Ich wusste gar nicht dass es so etwas bei RCZ gibt, und musste erst mal herausfinden was ich damit machen kann.


Ne ganz gefährliche Zweitwährung, fast wie Reisegutscheine ? Hab damals auch welche bekommen als ein LRS nicht lieferbar war nach 3 Monaten, fand’s ok. Woanders gips sowas nicht, da wird einfach um Verständnis gebeten


----------



## hasardeur (30. April 2020)

Früher gab es die bei jedem Einkauf - Bonussystem eben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Is dat jetzt hier der Slowbuild-Werbethread oder was?....Soll ich jetzt an der Stelle noch Keith Bontrager zitieren?





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ne ganz gefährliche Zweitwährung, fast wie Reisegutscheine ? Hab damals auch welche bekommen als ein LRS nicht lieferbar war nach 3 Monaten, fand’s ok. Woanders gips sowas nicht, da wird einfach um Verständnis gebeten



ja bitte, aber dann frag ich mich doch, warum Du immer mal wieder gerne RCZ erwähnst und bikestacja, die nix anbieten können in der ±400Eu-Klasse aber wochenlang aus dem Ausland einen warten lassen..nun gut...home office machts möglich. Das ist doch wohl eher ein RCZ-Thread hier...

Dass Du jetzt wach bist freut mich aber auch ...aber dass Du son kleinen dütschen local Laufradbauer aus dem Harz als schon zuviel "Werbung" hier siehst und dieses RCZ toll findest #gähn#.... nenene..geht garnicht...frei nach K.B. "Light, strong, cheap. Pick two" ..support your local store!

bei RCZ bestell ich nix mehr...da bekomme ich immer etwas falsches, was nicht Beschreibung entspricht oder das Teil ist irgendwann/sofort nach dem newsletter ausverkauft...


----------



## aibeekey (30. April 2020)

Aktuell wieder jede Menge Fox 36 bei RCZ.
Selbst ich hab dieses mal was abbekommen


----------



## quiros (30. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ja bitte, aber dann frag ich mich doch, warum Du immer mal wieder gerne RCZ erwähnst und bikestacja, die nix anbieten können in der ±400Eu-Klasse aber wochenlang aus dem Ausland einen warten lassen..nun gut...home office machts möglich. Das ist doch wohl eher ein RCZ-Thread hier...
> 
> Dass Du jetzt wach bist freut mich aber auch ...aber dass Du son kleinen dütschen local Laufradbauer aus dem Harz als schon zuviel "Werbung" hier siehst und dieses RCZ toll findest #gähn#.... nenene..geht garnicht...frei nach K.B. "Light, strong, cheap. Pick two" ..support your local store!
> 
> bei RCZ bestell ich nix mehr...da bekomme ich immer etwas falsches, was nicht Beschreibung entspricht oder das Teil ist irgendwann/sofort nach dem newsletter ausverkauft...




Ausländer kaufen  deutsche Produkte wie Canyon, YT etc, aber du  kaufst nichts im Ausland, weil es "eeeeee"  ist?
Ich habe mehrmals im Spanien, Tschechien, Polen gekauft und nie Probleme gehabt....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2020)

quiros schrieb:


> Ausländer kaufen  deutsche Produkte wie Canyon, YT etc, aber du  kaufst nichts im Ausland, weil es "eeeeee"  ist?
> Ich habe mehrmals im Ausland gekauft und nie Problem gehabt....


darum gehts doch garnicht. Ich hab auch schon diverse Male im Ausland bestellt aber fast jedes zweite Post dreht sich hier um Resteposten-RCZ und deren Laufräder was zB Jaerrit auch mal gerne thematisiert und jetzt schreibt er, man mache Werbung für nen kleinen Laden wie Slowbuild aus Altenau/Harz, dann wirds doch eher lächerlich. Comprende? In diesem thread gehts permanent um RCZ aber ist es deshalb automatisch RCZ-Werbung?


----------



## Jaerrit (30. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Jaerrit


Der ist nämlich eigentlich der Nieves vom RCZ und macht hier Undercover Werbung für seine Resterampe, gut kombiniert Sherlock_Kiel ?️‍♂️


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2020)

Alter Schwede..der war gut   aber unter uns: Du bist so offtopic und so laberig in diesem thread, geh mal lieber biken und poste nicht soviel Müll. Dieses scheiss Aluhut-Gequatsche ist doch nur ne Platitüde für fehlende Argumente. 
Hast Du denn überhaupt schon einmal irgendwo einen Laufradsatz bestellt oder spammst Du hier nur aus Langeweile irgendwelche hirnlosen gifs oder bist Du einfach noch ein Kind? Dann sei Dir verziehen.


----------



## Hille2001 (30. April 2020)

Ach Kinners schlägt euch das Home Office so aufs Hirn?

Ich habe bisher preislich nichts vergleichbares gefunden wie bei slowbuild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogward (30. April 2020)

So, jetzt mal wieder Schnäppchen diskutieren und habt euch lieb.

Taugt der LIDL- Montageständer eigentlich was?

?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2020)

ich auch nicht Hille aber ich darf das Wort slowbuild nicht mehr sagen, sonst kriegt der Jaerrit alias Nieves keine Prozente mehr bei RCZ...


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. April 2020)

Vogward schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal wieder Schnäppchen diskutieren und habt euch lieb.
> 
> Taugt der LIDL- Montageständer eigentlich was?
> 
> ?


Der von SLOWBUILD soll ganz gut sein


----------



## HabeDEhre (30. April 2020)

Vogward schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal wieder Schnäppchen diskutieren und habt euch lieb.
> 
> Taugt der LIDL- Montageständer eigentlich was?
> 
> ?


Hat mich mein Nachbar letztens auch gefragt... Er will seine Dartscheibe dran aufhängen. Denk dafür sollt der reichen oder? ?


----------



## Jaerrit (30. April 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Ach Kinners schlägt euch das Home Office so aufs Hirn?
> 
> Ich habe bisher preislich nichts vergleichbares gefunden wie bei slowbuild.


Daher hatte ich in meinem Ursprungspost über den der Kollege sich so echauffiert ja Bikestacja genannt, Lukasz baut zu fairen, mit Slowbuild vergleichbaren Preisen. Man muss halt anfragen, der Onlineshop ist Mist. Habe dort schon mal einen LRS mit DT350 und EX511 für 400€ inkl Transport, Tubeless-Tape und Ventilen bestellt, war damit zufrieden.
Superlight-Bikeparts.de sitzt im Ruhrpott und ist zugegebenermaßen teurer, gibt aber im Moment 5%. Nichts anderes wollte ich sagen.
Gruß
Nieves ?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Daher hatte ich in meinem Ursprungspost über den der Kollege sich so echauffiert ja Bikestacja genannt, Lukasz baut zu fairen, mit Slowbuild vergleichbaren Preisen. Man muss halt anfragen, der Onlineshop ist Mist. Habe dort schon mal einen LRS mit DT350 und EX511 für 400€ inkl Transport, Tubeless-Tape und Ventilen bestellt, war damit zufrieden.
> Superlight-Bikeparts.de sitzt im Ruhrpott und ist zugegebenermaßen teurer. Nichts anderes wollte ich sagen.
> Gruß
> Nieves ?


Aha Watson...und warum schreibst Du das nicht gleich? Du kannst doch vollständige Sätze! 
Trotzdem: Garantieabwicklung und Service ist mir lieber in D statt im Ausland gekauft.
Gruß Sherlock


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Aha Watson...und warum schreibst Du das nicht gleich? Du kannst doch vollständige Sätze!
> Trotzdem: Garantieabwicklung und Service ist mir lieber in D statt im Ausland gekauft.
> Gruß Sherlock


Dann definitiv nicht bei Superlight kaufen.
Aufbauqualität zwar super, aber Service nach Kauf mies.
Ist der Kunde erstmal aus der Tür...?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Dann definitiv nicht bei Superlight kaufen.
> Aufbauqualität zwar super, aber Service nach Kauf mies.
> Ist der Kunde erstmal aus der Tür...?


Das lese ich in der Tat nicht zum ersten Mal. Bei den Kollegen auf schmalen Reifen haben sich auch einige negativ geäußert, was das anbelangt.


----------



## Hille2001 (30. April 2020)

@Jaerrit 

Ich meinte für 389€ mit Microspline den Aufbau bei slowbuild.
Wenn man überlegt bzw vor hat sich was aufzubauen und dort gleich die Möglichkeit bekommt einen leichten und 12fach geeigneten LRS zu bekommen. Mit 36T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (30. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das lese ich in der Tat nicht zum ersten Mal. Bei den Kollegen auf schmalen Reifen haben sich auch einige negativ geäußert, was das anbelangt.


Kenne das auch nicht nur von mir...


----------



## Jaerrit (30. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Kenne das auch nicht nur von mir...





Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das lese ich in der Tat nicht zum ersten Mal. Bei den Kollegen auf schmalen Reifen haben sich auch einige negativ geäußert, was das anbelangt.



Ok. Ich ziehe meinen Vorschlag zurück, ich glaube da ist man bei Slowbuild besser aufgehoben. Oder bei Bikestacja, oder RCZ 
Im Ernst mal jetzt ohne jemanden zu Foppen: Das Thema Laufräder ist vielleicht auch etwas, wo man nicht unbedingt auf den letzten Euro schauen sollte wenn man Wert auf etwas anständiges legt. Der Gang zum ordentlichen, am besten lokalen Laufradbauer kostet meistens etwas mehr, aber das Geld kann man an anderen Ecken sparen wenn es wirklich eine Sache des Budgets ist, da muss halt jeder ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und schauen, wo er zugunsten von guten Laufrädern was sparen kann. Alu- vs. Carbon-Kurbel, günstiger Vorbau vs. Fräsporn, usw...
Im Großraum Köln kann ich zB Zarko von Laufrad-Tuning sehr empfehlen. Der LRS den ich vor fast 4 Jahren bei Ihm hab bauen lassen war/ist rückblickend der „preis-werteste“ den ich bisher gekauft habe.
Damit wäre ich dann auch durch für heute


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ok. Ich ziehe meinen Vorschlag zurück, ich glaube da ist man bei Slowbuild besser aufgehoben. Oder bei Bikestacja, oder RCZ
> Im Ernst mal jetzt ohne jemanden zu Foppen: Das Thema Laufräder ist vielleicht auch etwas, wo man nicht unbedingt auf den letzten Euro schauen sollte wenn man Wert auf etwas anständiges legt. Der Gang zum ordentlichen, am besten lokalen Laufradbauer kostet meistens etwas mehr, aber das Geld kann man an anderen Ecken sparen wenn es wirklich eine Sache des Budgets ist, da muss halt jeder ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und schauen, wo er zugunsten von guten Laufrädern was sparen kann. Alu- vs. Carbon-Kurbel, günstiger Vorbau vs. Fräsporn, usw...
> Im Großraum Köln kann ich zB Zarko von Laufrad-Tuning sehr empfehlen. Der LRS den ich vor fast 4 Jahren bei Ihm hab bauen lassen war/ist rückblickend der „preis-werteste“ den ich bisher gekauft habe.
> Damit wäre ich dann auch durch für heute


Ich noch nicht (ganz), hier eine Info/Antwort von slowbuild @Sven_Kiel oder wen auch immer das interessiert. 
Zitat:
Straightpull ist technisch j-bende in jeder Hinsicht überlegen. Das Thema habe ich für mich in Gesprächen mit nahezu  allen führenden Entwicklern in der Branche abschließend geklärt. Ich drücke jährlich ca 2000 Laufräder ab, da findet man sehr schnell raus, welcher Aufbau taugt und welcher eher „naja“ ist.


----------



## Nd-60 (30. April 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht (ganz), hier eine Info/Antwort von slowbuild @Sven_Kiel oder wen auch immer das interessiert.
> Zitat:
> Straightpull ist technisch j-bende in jeder Hinsicht überlegen. Das Thema habe ich für mich in Gesprächen mit nahezu  allen führenden Entwicklern in der Branche abschließend geklärt. Ich drücke jährlich ca 2000 Laufräder ab, da findet man sehr schnell raus, welcher Aufbau taugt und welcher eher „naja“ ist.


andere laufradbauer sind da aber anderer Meinung. als Argument kam bereits. Dass die Bohrungen nicht immer mit der Speiche flüchten und diese dann abknickt. Und bei speichenbruch, der angeblich häufiger vorkommt, ist das einfädeln komplizierter oder gar unmöglich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> andere laufradbauer sind da aber anderer Meinung. als Argument kam bereits. Dass die Bohrungen nicht immer mit der Speiche flüchten und diese dann abknickt. Und bei speichenbruch, der angeblich häufiger vorkommt, ist das einfädeln komplizierter oder gar unmöglich.


Ich habe das auch nur der Diskussion zur Verfügung gestellt.
Gekauft dort bisher nicht. ?


----------



## alles-fahrer (30. April 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht (ganz), hier eine Info/Antwort von slowbuild @Sven_Kiel oder wen auch immer das interessiert.
> Zitat:
> Straightpull ist technisch j-bende in jeder Hinsicht überlegen. Das Thema habe ich für mich in Gesprächen mit nahezu  allen führenden Entwicklern in der Branche abschließend geklärt. Ich drücke jährlich ca 2000 Laufräder ab, da findet man sehr schnell raus, welcher Aufbau taugt und welcher eher „naja“ ist.


OK, das mag auf den Prüfstand und für die Serienfertigung stimmen. Meine eigene unbedeutende Erfahrung hat für mich aber ergeben dass meine SP-Laufradsätze sich mit ihren JB Pendants nichts nehmen. Es verendet immer irgendwann die Felge, und die Speichen bleiben im Allgemeinen sehr unauffällig. Keine Brüche, Lockerung oder merklich Änderungen in der Spannung.

Lediglich die Handhabung und das Verarbeiten ist bei SP ein totaler Krampf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (30. April 2020)

Falls noch jemand eine Answer AME 50er zu RCZ Preisen loswerden will, hier


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht (ganz), hier eine Info/Antwort von slowbuild @Sven_Kiel oder wen auch immer das interessiert.
> Zitat:
> Straightpull ist technisch j-bende in jeder Hinsicht überlegen. Das Thema habe ich für mich in Gesprächen mit nahezu  allen führenden Entwicklern in der Branche abschließend geklärt. Ich drücke jährlich ca 2000 Laufräder ab, da findet man sehr schnell raus, welcher Aufbau taugt und welcher eher „naja“ ist.


ja, ich behaupte auch nicht das Gegenteil und bezog mich nur auf die Newmen-Naben, die Probleme machen. Das SP spielt da aber eine untergeordnete Rolle. Fahre/fuhr SP und JBende an verschiedenen Rädern und für mich hat das bisher kaum einen "spürbaren" Unterschied gemacht. Der LRS mit DT 350 von SLOWBUILD ist SP bei der DT-350 vorkonfiguriert zu dem Kurs und 400 war das Limit. Ich werde berichten, was draus wird und wie es hält, falls Interesse...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Dann definitiv nicht bei Superlight kaufen.
> Aufbauqualität zwar super, aber Service nach Kauf mies.
> Ist der Kunde erstmal aus der Tür...?


Ich hatte zwar keinen Superlight aber so ähnlich mal einen von Superstar Components aus UK vor ca. 8 Jahren..der ist mir schnell verreckt aber hat auch nur 130€ gekostet. Service war auch null. Die bauen nicht mehr so günstig wie früher und lohnen sich nicht wirklich...
..
Danach hab ich mir übrigens einen LRS in 2008 bei Sören Speer bauen lassen..er ist leider nicht mehr aktiv tätig, sonst würde ich nur bei ihm bestellen. Ist ein traumhafter Laufradsatz mit Flow-Felge und Hopenaben gewesen, der immer noch klaglos seinen Job macht an meinem Ex-Liteville. Jetzt fahr ich Syntace am neuen Liteville. Hält auch bis jetzt und ist jeden cent wert.

Ansonsten an RR und Triabike Easton und Citec. Problem halt, dass jedes Rad "versorgt" sein will....das limitiert etwas.


----------



## Felger (1. Mai 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> bei RCZ bestell ich nix mehr...da bekomme ich immer etwas falsches, was nicht Beschreibung entspricht oder das Teil ist irgendwann/sofort nach dem newsletter ausverkauft...



so wie ich - eine DT LRS mit XD Freilauf bestellt und Shimano bekommen - und den XD kostenlos nachgeschickt bekommen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Mai 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> so wie ich - eine DT LRS mit XD Freilauf bestellt und Shimano bekommen - und den XD kostenlos nachgeschickt bekommen


Du Glücklicher....bei mir seinerzeit ne RS Sektor mit Dual-Position..bekommen hab ich "one" Position. Die "zweite Position" konnten sie mir leider nicht nachschicken..haha ;-)...hat dafür nur 130€ gekostet und ich hab sie behalten und direkt weitergegeben an nen Kumpel.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Mai 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> und direkt weitergegeben an nen Kumpel.


Für 200€, wie es sich bei guten Freunden gehört...


----------



## toastet (1. Mai 2020)

Dual Position Coil ist ja in der Regel selbst neu ausm Laden schon nur One Position Coil, warum man dafür das gute U-Turn-System opferte, wissen die bei Rockshox sicher bis heute nicht


----------



## isartrails (1. Mai 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Dieses  Aluhut-Gequatsche


 Was hat es eigentlich mit diesem ominösen "Aluhut" auf sich?
Habe ich noch nie verstanden...
Bin ich wahrscheinlich zu alt für.


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Mai 2020)

Aluhut – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## hardtails (1. Mai 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit diesem ominösen "Aluhut" auf sich?
> Habe ich noch nie verstanden...
> Bin ich wahrscheinlich zu alt für.



wie kann ich dir helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Mai 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> Aktuell wieder jede Menge Fox 36 bei RCZ.
> Selbst ich hab dieses mal was abbekommen


Hättest du Mal Codes und Links, falls was in 27.5 dabei ist? Mich diskriminiert der Newsletter leider


----------



## Flo7 (1. Mai 2020)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hättest du Mal Codes und Links, falls was in 27.5 dabei ist? Mich diskriminiert der Newsletter leider



FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Fork 36 FLOAT 27.5" FACTORY 150mm GRIP2 HSC/LSC HSR/LSR 15x110mm Tapered Orange *= 659.99e instead of 1546.14e*


FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Fork 36 FLOAT 27.5" FACTORY 170mm GRIP2 HSC/LSC HSR/LSR 15x110mm Tapered Orange (910-24-863*) = 669.99e instead of 1546.14e*

*Code RCZOG28A *


FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Fork 36 FLOAT 27.5" FACTORY 170mm GRIP2 HSC/LSC HSR/LSR 15x110mm Tapered Matte Black (910-24-*576) = 669.99e instead of 1546.14e*


FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Fork 36 FLOAT 27.5" PERFORMANCE 170mm GRIP 3-Pos 15x110mm Tapered Matte Black (910-24-679) *= 469.99e instead of 1159.36e*


Code *RCZOG28B *


----------



## Mr_Chicks (1. Mai 2020)




----------



## Deleted 537011 (1. Mai 2020)

Servus, 
Kann mir wer sagen welche Preise der on-one big Dog Rahmen normalerweise hat?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2020)

ibbrocket schrieb:


> Servus,
> Kann mir wer sagen welche Preise der on-one big Dog Rahmen normalerweise hat?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven


guck mal ob es auch nicht heruntergesetzte varianten gibt, oder nutz die waybackmachine und guck dir die seite zu verschiedenen zeiten in der vergangenheit an.


----------



## Deleted 537011 (1. Mai 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> guck mal ob es auch nicht heruntergesetzte varianten gibt, oder nutz die waybackmachine und guck dir die seite zu verschiedenen zeiten in der vergangenheit an.



Ich frag weil es bei Planet X den Rahmen ja dieses Wochenende für 149€ gibt.
Nur ist der nicht mehr in L verfügbar.

Was kostet der sonst Neu?

Danke


----------



## Flo7 (1. Mai 2020)

ibbrocket schrieb:


> Ich frag weil es bei Planet X den Rahmen ja dieses Wochenende für 149€ gibt.
> Nur ist der nicht mehr in L verfügbar.
> 
> Was kostet der sonst Neu?
> ...



Regulär war er bei 275 GBP ohne Steuersatz und Sattelklemme, gab aber immer wieder Aktionen. So günstig wie heute gab es ihn aber noch nie...


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Mai 2020)

ibbrocket schrieb:


> Nur ist der nicht mehr in L verfügbar


Zum Glück auch nicht mehr in M ?


----------



## Badenser (1. Mai 2020)

Kurze Frage Jungs:

Habe Probleme mit dem RCZ Newsletter, 
bin noch nicht lange angemeldet vielleicht ist das ja auch normal. 
Habe ich etwas interessantes gesehen und angeklickt lande ich nicht beim Produkt sondern auf einer allgemeinen Markenübersicht(Mein gesuchtes Schnäppchen ist nicht dabei) 

Per manueller Suche ist das Produkt dann irgendwie auch nicht zu finden..... 

Mache ich etwas falsch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2020)

Badenser schrieb:


> Kurze Frage Jungs:
> 
> Habe Probleme mit dem RCZ Newsletter,
> bin noch nicht lange angemeldet vielleicht ist das ja auch normal.
> ...


weg ist weg


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Fork 36 FLOAT 27.5" FACTORY 170mm GRIP2 HSC/LSC HSR/LSR 15x110mm Tapered Matte Black (910-24-*576) = 669.99e instead of 1546.14e*
> 
> 
> FOX RACING SHOX 2020 Fork 36 FLOAT 27.5" PERFORMANCE 170mm GRIP 3-Pos 15x110mm Tapered Matte Black (910-24-679) *= 469.99e instead of 1159.36e*


Danke. Weiss wer auf die Schnelle, welche der beiden man re-traveln kann, zB auf 160mm oder 180mm? Die grip? Oder die Grip2? Oder beide oder keine? Danke!


----------



## BigJohn (1. Mai 2020)

Badenser schrieb:


> Kurze Frage Jungs:
> 
> Habe Probleme mit dem RCZ Newsletter,
> bin noch nicht lange angemeldet vielleicht ist das ja auch normal.
> ...


Es stehen immer Inventarnummern dabei. Damit findest du genau das richtige Produkt, auch wenn es mehrere gleiche /ähnliche Artikel gibt, die nicht alle im Angebot sind.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. Mai 2020)

Ich schleiche schon die ganze zeit um denn bootzyper für 99 rum weil big dog zu teuer jetzt big dog in m gekauft 149 weil bootzyper 300 kostet die bei planetx sind schon komisch


----------



## Flo7 (1. Mai 2020)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> Ich schleiche schon die ganze zeit um denn bootzyper für 99 rum weil big dog zu teuer jetzt big dog in m gekauft 149 weil bootzyper 300 kostet die bei planetx sind schon komisch



Mich würde ja interessieren, was die Rahmen im Einkauf gekostet haben?!


----------



## hardtails (1. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, was die Rahmen im Einkauf gekostet haben?!



 25 Dollar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (1. Mai 2020)

Warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh?


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. Mai 2020)

Das kann eigentlich fast nix sein was die bezahlen .auch die anbauteile vorbau für 5€ usw


----------



## Flo7 (1. Mai 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Was ist px







__





						Road Bikes, Mountain, Track & Triathlon/Time Trial Bikes | Planet X Bikes
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## SilIy (1. Mai 2020)

Oh sorry, habe gar nicht daran gedacht, den Link vollständig reinzuschreiben. Ich hole es gleich nach.


----------



## Toolkid (1. Mai 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Dankeschön. 200 € inklusive Versand nach GER ist ja wirklich nicht viel für so einen Rahmen. Aber das ist ja kein Laberthread ??


Wenn du labern willst, dann mach das hier und verschwinde aus dem SChnäppchenjägerthread wenn du kein Angebot zu posten hast!


----------



## boblike (1. Mai 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Wenn du labern willst, dann mach das hier und verschwinde aus dem SChnäppchenjägerthread wenn du kein Angebot zu posten hast!


Finds auch scheiße, aber man kann das doch echt etwas netter sagen!
Wo sind wir denn hier, bei ebay Kleinanzeigen oder was?


----------



## freetourer (2. Mai 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Wenn du labern willst, dann mach das hier und verschwinde aus dem SChnäppchenjägerthread wenn du kein Angebot zu posten hast!



Wenn man sich wegen eines Posts ohne ein Schnäppchen so echauffiert und sich dann genötigt sieht einen derartigen Asi - Post abzusetzen sollte man sich mal dringend selbst hinterfragen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Mai 2020)

Social distance?


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG Schnell sein!!


Ich bin stolz.

Das ist das erste mal, daß mein Newsletter so früh da ist wie deiner?

Leider brauch ich nix  

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Flo7 (2. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich bin stolz.
> 
> Das ist das erste mal, daß mein Newsletter so früh da ist wie deiner?
> 
> ...



Bei den Preisen brauchst du nix? 

Merke, kaufen wenn man etwas braucht ist teuer  Ich hab sogar zwei Bestellungen aufgegeben trotz 14€ Versandkosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (2. Mai 2020)

Mt5 mit HC Hebeln? Für unter 100€? Gekauft!


----------



## windclimber (2. Mai 2020)

Auf die 9100er Bremse warte ich schon länger. Limited Stock schien aber sehr limited zu sein, ein paar Wochen warten ist bei dem Preis aber auch ok.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen brauchst du nix?
> 
> Merke, kaufen wenn man etwas braucht ist teuer  Ich hab sogar zwei Bestellungen aufgegeben trotz 14€ Versandkosten...


Kein Platz, Keller voll Klopapier


----------



## aibeekey (2. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen brauchst du nix?
> 
> Merke, kaufen wenn man etwas braucht ist teuer  Ich hab sogar zwei Bestellungen aufgegeben trotz 14€ Versandkosten...



So hat das @fone auch immer gemacht und jede Menge geld gespart. Irgendwann braucht er die 20 Sättel, 15 Gabeln und 42 Vorbauten sicher noch 

Jeder gesparte euro ist ja immerhin so gut wie ein verdienter Euro


----------



## Hille2001 (2. Mai 2020)

MT5 oder XT Bremse?


----------



## paulipan (2. Mai 2020)

__





						MAGURA Frein à Disque ARRIERE MT5 HC 160PM (L.2000mm) w/o Disc Black (111218200) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>MAGURA Frein à Disque ARRIERE MT5 HC 160PM (L.2000mm) w/o Disc Black (111218200)</strong></p> <p><br />Configuration: 160mm PostMount<br />Hose lenght: 2000mm<br />Disc not including</p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Ist das tatsächlich die komplette Bremse? als HR in dem Fall?


----------



## spark (2. Mai 2020)

Bei mir kommt die Meldung, dass der Rabattcode für die Bremsen nicht gültig sei. Muss man eingeloggt sein o.Ä.?

edit: Über einen anderen Link ging es jetzt.


----------



## blubboo (2. Mai 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das ist sie und sogar mit den HC Hebeln.


----------



## ma1208 (2. Mai 2020)

Als die MT5 vor einem halben Jahr schon mal drin waren, hatte die auch (zumindest bei mir) die HC-Hebel. Stand allerdings nicht in der Beschreibung. Hat RCZ zumindest ein wenig dazu gelernt. Wird noch was, aus denen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (2. Mai 2020)

Shit, ne 8120 für hinten und ich hätte zugeschlagen!


----------



## Flo7 (2. Mai 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Als die MT5 vor einem halben Jahr schon mal drin waren, hatte die auch (zumindest bei mir) die HC-Hebel. Stand allerdings nicht in der Beschreibung. Hat RCZ zumindest ein wenig dazu gelernt. Wird noch was, aus denen



War aber nicht bei allen so... Mal sehen ob die wirklich mit HC1 kommen!


----------



## Toolkid (2. Mai 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wenn man sich wegen eines Posts ohne ein Schnäppchen so echauffiert und sich dann genötigt sieht einen derartigen Asi - Post abzusetzen sollte man sich mal dringend selbst hinterfragen.


Wenn's nur ein Post gewesen wäre...


----------



## shurikn (2. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> War aber nicht bei allen so... Mal sehen ob die wirklich mit HC1 kommen!



meine hatten auch keine HC Hebel, eine war dafür aber undicht. Daher bin ich jetzt mal nicht so ganz euphorisch...


----------



## Toolkid (2. Mai 2020)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Code geht nicht...


schön, klär das bitte hier.


----------



## Flo7 (2. Mai 2020)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Code geht nicht...



Code geht ganz sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischpoke (2. Mai 2020)

Kennt ihr das...ihr überlegt aufgrund des wirklich sehr guten RCZ Schnäppchens (MT5, XT Bremse), für welches Bike diese in Frage kämen. Egal wie ich es wende und dreh, ich brauche sie eigentlich nicht. Irgendwie unbefriedigend, sich das Schnäppchen nicht schönreden zu können?


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ist eine reklamierte Magura im Nirvana verschwunden, zusammen mit den Versandkosten...


----------



## Flo7 (2. Mai 2020)

Mischpoke schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das...ihr überlegt aufgrund des wirklich sehr guten RCZ Schnäppchens (MT5, XT Bremse), für welches Bike diese in Frage kämen. Egal wie ich es wende und dreh, ich brauche sie eigentlich nicht. Irgendwie unbefriedigend, sich das Schnäppchen nicht schönreden zu können?



Dann kauf die Bremsen zum regulären Preis, wenn du sie brauchst   




jammerlappen schrieb:


> Bei mir ist eine reklamierte Magura im Nirvana verschwunden, zusammen mit den Versandkosten...



Hast du sie an RCZ geschickt?


----------



## blubboo (2. Mai 2020)

Mischpoke schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das...ihr überlegt aufgrund des wirklich sehr guten RCZ Schnäppchens (MT5, XT Bremse), für welches Bike diese in Frage kämen. Egal wie ich es wende und dreh, ich brauche sie eigentlich nicht. Irgendwie unbefriedigend, sich das Schnäppchen nicht schönreden zu können?


Bike um die Bremse bauen?


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (2. Mai 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Bei mir ist eine reklamierte Magura im Nirvana verschwunden, zusammen mit den Versandkosten...


Und wie fährt sich das Ghost damit?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (2. Mai 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> MT5 oder XT Bremse?


beide natürlich! Shigura und du musst dir kein Kopf mehr machen, welche Hebel an der MT5 hängt  ?


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Code geht ganz sicher


Ihr seid so gemein ??? OK für 47€ ne mt5 da kann mann nicht anders... da aber auch noch Projekte anstehen... Wird sie nicht lange auf Halde stehen... Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne 160 pike rtc3  Sa non boost.. Kurbel und Tretlager...


----------



## ma1208 (2. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ihr seid so gemein ??? OK für 47€ ne mt5 da kann mann nicht anders... da aber auch noch Projekte anstehen... Wird sie nicht lange auf Halde stehen... Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne 160 pike rtc3  Sa non boost.. Kurbel und Tretlager...


Ich habe noch eine 170 mm Lyrik SA RCT3 im Keller. Non-Boost. Kannst du auch problemlos auf 160 mm traveln. Dann blieben nur noch Kurbel und Tretlager


----------



## ma1208 (2. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube einen 160 mm Airshaft (pre Debon-Air-Zeit) habe ich sogar auch noch...


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine 170 mm Lyrik SA RCT3 im Keller. Non-Boost. Kannst du auch problemlos auf 160 mm traveln. Dann blieben nur noch Kurbel und Tretlager


Kommt halt auf den Preis an ?. Hab halt alle Ersatzteile für die pike da... 170 wäre auch nicht das Problem, käme dann im zweifel in meinen Rahmen... Details per PN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischpoke (2. Mai 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Bike um die Bremse bauen?



Schon alles überlegt.


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Mai 2020)

Mischpoke schrieb:


> Schon alles überlegt.


Also Laufräder gäbe es jedenfalls bei Slowbuild


----------



## Flo7 (2. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Also Laufräder gäbe es jedenfalls bei Slowbuild



Rahmen bei Planet X


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Rahmen bei Planet X


Ww
Wäre der dunkle 299 Gravenrahmen in l verfügbar gewesen... ?


----------



## isartrails (2. Mai 2020)

Badenser schrieb:


> ...
> Habe ich etwas interessantes gesehen und angeklickt lande ich nicht beim Produkt sondern auf einer allgemeinen Markenübersicht(Mein gesuchtes Schnäppchen ist nicht dabei)
> Per manueller Suche ist das Produkt dann irgendwie auch nicht zu finden.....
> Mache ich etwas falsch??


Nein.


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. Mai 2020)

> MAGURA Frein à Disque ARRIERE MT5 HC 160PM (L.2000mm) w/o Disc Black (11121820*0) = 42.99e au lieu de 137.85e*



Was mach ich eigentlich falsch, wenn ich (=totaler RCZ-Anfaenger) nie die hier verlauteten Preise angeboten bekomme?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Also Laufräder gäbe es jedenfalls bei Slowbuild


Für slowbuild hab ich den Lidl Montageständer. ☝??


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2020)

Was steht oben rechts bei dir deutschland? Habe eben bestellt ging ohne Probleme? 

Mit Code und Versand irgendwas um 53€...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2020)

französischer newsletter und lieferung nach spanien.

unterschiedliche mwst. in den einzelnen ländern? hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (2. Mai 2020)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Was mach ich eigentlich falsch, wenn ich (=totaler RCZ-Anfaenger) nie die hier verlauteten Preise angeboten bekomme?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1032959



Du hast schon einen anderen Grundpreis...


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Mai 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Lidl Montageständer. ☝??


Taugt der was?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Taugt der was?


Sag ich doch. ?
For slowbuild only.


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Du hast schon einen anderen Grundpreis...


Eben. Tax etc ist klar, aber warum werde ich schon beim Angebotspreis diskriminiert?


----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Für slowbuild hab ich den Lidl Montageständer. ☝??



Den gibt es gerade bei Aldi (Nord)


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Mai 2020)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Eben. Tax etc ist klar, aber warum werde ich schon beim Angebotspreis diskriminiert?


Ich würde mal die Cookies ? löschen, wie oben ja auch schon ein Kollege schrieb, evtl ne falsche Ländereinstellung gespeichert? Etwas Abweichung ist immer da, MwSt-Satz unterschiedlich usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Den gibt es gerade bei Aldi (Nord)


_Der_ hat aber Speedlock. ☝?
Not recommended if a Bild häs to go slow. ?


----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> _Der_ hat aber Speedlock. ☝?
> Not recommended if a Bild häs to go slow. ?



Mit etwas Übung kann man das auch ganz langsam bedienen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mit etwas Übung kann man das auch ganz langsam bedienen.


Du bims ja fast so 1 schlimmer Zitierer wie 1 nigöhänjay ?


----------



## null-2wo (2. Mai 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sag ich doch. ?
> For slowbuild only.


... langsam dämmert mir, warum mein aktueller aufbau so lange dauert - es ist der montageständer!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ... langsam dämmert mir, warum mein aktueller aufbau so lange dauert - es ist der montageständer!


Wenn man nur Montage 1 Ständer hat, k1 Wunder! ☝??


----------



## hardtails (2. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Was steht oben rechts bei dir deutschland? Habe eben bestellt ging ohne Probleme?
> 
> Mit Code und Versand irgendwas um 53€...


deine 53 sind ohne versand


----------



## bashhard (2. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Taugt der was?


Ja, tut seinen Zweck.


----------



## SilIy (2. Mai 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ... langsam dämmert mir, warum mein aktueller aufbau so lange dauert - es ist der montageständer!



Es gibt bei uns ein Sprichwort, einem schlechten Läufer sind die eigenen Klöten im Weg ? (...)


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hast du sie an RCZ geschickt?



Ja, sollte ich. Dort ist sie dann verschwunden und ich habe das Geld excl Versandkosten zurück bekommen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Mai 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Für 200€, wie es sich bei guten Freunden gehört...


Sicherlich nicht......130€ eins zu eins. Ich meinte "echte" Freunde und nicht meine "mtb-news-freunde".

Hier wird doch gerne mal ein Angebot gewinnbringend per PM angeboten....gerade die Tage wieder hier erleben dürfen. In Zeiten von Corinna und Kurzarbeit echt traurig.


bytheway...das 20min. alte RCZ Angebot für den "DT Swiss X1900 29 boost mit XD" zB ist schon wieder ausverkauft...haha...ein Witz. Braucht man hier nicht posten. Zeitverschwendung. 223€ sind natürlich verlockend aber illusorisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2020)

Letztlich sind das in den meisten Fällen Einzelstücke und homöopathische Mengen die da angeboten werden.


----------



## hardtails (2. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Letztlich sind das in den meisten Fällen Einzelstücke und homöopathische Mengen die da angeboten werden.



nein.


----------



## Downhillsocke (2. Mai 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ja, sollte ich. Dort ist sie dann verschwunden und ich habe das Geld excl Versandkosten zurück bekommen...



Scheint zu laufen der Laden. Entweder hat sich der Wohlfahrtsverband in RCZ umbenannt oder die Bude ist in ein paar Wochen Pleite.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> deine 53 sind ohne versand



Dachte gesammt Summe heißt die sind mit drinn


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Mai 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich meinte "echte" Freunde und nicht meine "mtb-news-freunde".
> 
> Hier wird doch gerne mal ein Angebot gewinnbringend per PM angeboten....gerade die Tage wieder hier erleben dürfen



Hab schon viele nette Leute im Forum kennengelernt, und auch im echten Leben getroffen,  kann nicht klagen


----------



## alles-fahrer (2. Mai 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> beide natürlich! Shigura und du musst dir kein Kopf mehr machen, welche Hebel an der MT5 hängt  ?


Und dann die Reste zusammenbauen und im Bikemarkt damit den neuen Trend "Mamano" begründen.


----------



## toastet (2. Mai 2020)

Die Resteshiguras mit Shimanosätteln und Magurahebeln habe ich aber schon 1-2 mal gesehen im Bikemarkt


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Mai 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Die Resteshiguras mit Shimanosätteln und Magurahebeln habe ich aber schon 1-2 mal gesehen im Bikemarkt


Magimos? Maganos? Magumanos? ?


----------



## wesone (3. Mai 2020)

Bei RCZ gibr es gerade wieder die Pyga Carbonrahmen im Angebot, bin kurz davor schwach zu werden.
1.200 Euro für einen aktuellen Carbonrahmen mit vernüftigem Dämpfer ist echt mal ein Schnapper.
Eigentlich hatte ich mich ja schon Richtung Rose Ground Controll oder Giant Trance bewegt, das Pyga Hydrax sieht aber echt schick aus. 

Kann jemand was zum Hydrax sagen, Berichte und Tests sind sind leider eher spärlich gesagt. Die zwei die ich gefunden habe, hörten sich jedoch nicht schlecht an. 

Wer von Euch ist ist noch schwach geworden oder kurz davor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quiros (3. Mai 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibr es gerade wieder die Pyga Carbonrahmen im Angebot, bin kurz davor schwach zu werden.
> 1.200 Euro für einen aktuellen Carbonrahmen mit vernüftigem Dämpfer ist echt mal ein Schnapper.
> Eigentlich hatte ich mich ja schon Richtung Rose Ground Controll oder Giant Trance bewegt, das Pyga Hydrax sieht aber echt schick aus.
> 
> ...



Wo siehst du es fur 1200?


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Mai 2020)

quiros schrieb:


> Wo siehst du es fur 1200?


----------



## Jaerrit (3. Mai 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibr es gerade wieder die Pyga Carbonrahmen im Angebot, bin kurz davor schwach zu werden.
> 1.200 Euro für einen aktuellen Carbonrahmen mit vernüftigem Dämpfer ist echt mal ein Schnapper.
> Eigentlich hatte ich mich ja schon Richtung Rose Ground Controll oder Giant Trance bewegt, das Pyga Hydrax sieht aber echt schick aus.
> 
> ...


Also mir würde M auch passen, aber ich lasse Dir den Vortritt. 
Günstige Laufräder dazu gips übrigens bei Slowbuild


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Slowbuild


Taugt der Lidl Montageständer eigentlich was dafür? ?


----------



## wesone (3. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1034462


1118,99 € sind ja knapp 1200 €?.


----------



## Jaerrit (3. Mai 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Taugt der Lidl Montageständer eigentlich was dafür? ?


Ich glaub da musst Du @null-2wo fragen  

Sind einzwischen eigentlich die Answer-Vorbauten von RCZ angekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (3. Mai 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Taugt der Lidl Montageständer eigentlich was dafür? ?





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Sind einzwischen eigentlich die Answer-Vorbauten von RCZ angekommen?



Und warum liegt hier Stroh?


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Mai 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> 1118,99 € sind ja knapp 1200 €?.


Ich weiß


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Sind einzwischen eigentlich die Answer-Vorbauten von RCZ angekommen?


Ja.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hab schon viele nette Leute im Forum kennengelernt, und auch im echten Leben getroffen,  kann nicht klagen


Das hab ich hier auch dann in real life  aber wenn nicht, wurde aus der Anonymität heraus doch gerne auch mal versucht, zum eigentlichen Vorteil zu bescheissen.Mir wurde konkret der bc loamer der für 251€ erworben wurde, hier für 300 angeboten. Einfach nur frech. Das täte ein echter bikekumpel von mir nie tun.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (4. Mai 2020)

...


----------



## JDEM (4. Mai 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Mir wurde konkret der bc loamer der für 251€ erworben wurde, hier für 300 angeboten. Einfach nur frech. Das täte ein echter bikekumpel von mir nie tun.



Immer noch nen Super Preis, vor allem da dieser ja auch schnell wieder teurer wurde. Meinen Kollegen vor Ort hätte ich aber noch Reifen etc. montiert.


----------



## fone (4. Mai 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> So hat das @fone auch immer gemacht und jede Menge geld gespart. Irgendwann braucht er die 20 Sättel, 15 Gabeln und 42 Vorbauten sicher noch
> 
> Jeder gesparte euro ist ja immerhin so gut wie ein verdienter Euro


Hey hey hey! Ich erzähl nur immer wieder von den selben 4-5 Sätteln und 3-4 Gabeln. Ich schwelge halt gern in Erinnerungen. Früher war alles besser!
Aktuell sammele ich Laufräder! 

Was hab ich jetzt am Samstag für tolle Schnäppchen verpasst?


----------



## null-2wo (4. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Was hab ich jetzt am Samstag für tolle Schnäppchen verpasst?


superwackeliger montageständer, lieferzeit 20 wochen, für 23,99 statt 24,99 mit *RCZLDL*


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Mai 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Immer noch nen Super Preis, vor allem da dieser ja auch schnell wieder teurer wurde. Meinen Kollegen vor Ort hätte ich aber noch Reifen etc. montiert.


Ja...aber es geht mir hier ums Prinzip! Direkt ins Gesicht gemailt bekommen, ja: 251€ inkl. Versand aber für Dich dann 300€ + 10€ Versand, "ansonsten geht der LRS zurück" aufgrund der 10Wochen-Rückgaberegelung ist dann schon echt mies. Davon abgesehen bin ich froh, dass es jetzt der LRS von Slowbuilt ist, wobei die aktuell wirklich slow sind. Man wird sehen ob das "fast-lane" wirklich funktioniert...


----------



## quiros (4. Mai 2020)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (4. Mai 2020)

Vogward schrieb:


> Big Dog Frame Headset And Seat Clamp Bundle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir sind's am Ende 190 Pfund ... oder gibt's irgendeinen aktuellen 1gbp=1eur Code?


----------



## Jones_D (4. Mai 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Bei mir sind's am Ende 190 Pfund ... oder gibt's irgendeinen aktuellen 1gbp=1eur Code?


Einfach die Währung auf Euro umstellen, dann hast du schon die 1:1 Umrechnung.


----------



## alles-fahrer (4. Mai 2020)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Einfach die Währung auf Euro umstellen, dann hast du schon die 1:1 Umrechnung.


Uuuh - das ist ja verschärft. Ziemlich starker Geschäftszug von denen.


----------



## alles-fahrer (4. Mai 2020)

Das war nicht ironisch gemeint @PORTEX77  ... den Kurs bei Umstellung der Währung zu deren Ungunsten umzurechnen und nicht zum aktuell gültigen ist in meinen Augen schon eine recht "aggressive" Methode internationale Kunden zu gewinnen. Bedeutet schließlich auch dass britische Kunden effektiv mehr für deren Produkte bezahlen als wir.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Mai 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Das war nicht ironisch gemeint @PORTEX77  ... den Kurs bei Umstellung der Währung zu deren Ungunsten umzurechnen und nicht zum aktuell gültigen ist in meinen Augen schon eine recht "aggressive" Methode internationale Kunden zu gewinnen. Bedeutet schließlich auch dass britische Kunden effektiv mehr für deren Produkte bezahlen als wir.


Das müssen die glaub selber wissen , wem sie wieviel abknöpfen

1:1 Aktionen haben die ja eh öfter mal


----------



## hasardeur (4. Mai 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Das war nicht ironisch gemeint @PORTEX77  ... den Kurs bei Umstellung der Währung zu deren Ungunsten umzurechnen und nicht zum aktuell gültigen ist in meinen Augen schon eine recht "aggressive" Methode internationale Kunden zu gewinnen. Bedeutet schließlich auch dass britische Kunden effektiv mehr für deren Produkte bezahlen als wir.



Über Paypal müsste auch ein Brite ziemlich easy in Euro zahlen können.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Mai 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Das war nicht ironisch gemeint @PORTEX77 ... den Kurs bei Umstellung der Währung zu deren Ungunsten umzurechnen und nicht zum aktuell gültigen ist in meinen Augen schon eine recht "aggressive" Methode internationale Kunden zu gewinnen. Bedeutet schließlich auch dass britische Kunden effektiv mehr für deren Produkte bezahlen als wir.


Ich bin da schon mehrmals drauf reingefallen. Und gerade plane ich schon den nächsten Reinfall. Eine Unverschämtheit ist das


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Über Paypal müsste auch ein Brite ziemlich easy in Euro zahlen können.


Zum Paypal UmrechnungsKurs?


----------



## null-2wo (4. Mai 2020)

die sparen dafür den versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (4. Mai 2020)

Im Zweifel haben die halt bald keine europäischen Kunden mehr.


----------



## der-gute (4. Mai 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Im Zweifel haben die halt bald keine europäischen Kunden mehr.


Im Zweifel heißen die bald Auf-Eins und ham sich bei nem Händler z. B. in Dresden eingekauft ?


----------



## Jaerrit (4. Mai 2020)

Ein Glück haben sie das Angebot jetzt rausgenommen, gibt es jetzt wieder für 499£ oder € oder Paypal-€-£-Umrechnungskurs ?


----------



## fexbru (5. Mai 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> ...aber nicht lieferbar.


1. falscher Thread zum labern...
2. hab ich den bisher nirgends lieferbar gefunden und wollte nur den imho guten Preis für den kompletten Airshaft teilen, da man so oder so auf das Upgrade warten muss


----------



## Frog (5. Mai 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> 1. falscher Thread zum labern...
> 2. hab ich den bisher nirgends lieferbar gefunden und wollte nur den imho guten Preis für den kompletten Airshaft teilen, da man so oder so auf das Upgrade warten muss


zu 1. ?
zu 2.: https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...bonAir-Upgrade-Kit-AirShaft-170mm--50489.html


----------



## fexbru (5. Mai 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> zu 1. ?
> zu 2.: https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...bonAir-Upgrade-Kit-AirShaft-170mm--50489.html


zu 1. Regeln zählen für dich nicht? 
zu 2. Ebenfalls nich lieferbar bzw erst in 2-4 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talisman (5. Mai 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> zu 2. Ebenfalls nich lieferbar bzw erst in 2-4 Wochen



Bei r2-bike ab Lager verfügbar


----------



## famagoer (5. Mai 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> Race Face Sixc Riser 31.8 x 785mm Carbon Lenker für 69.90€ in rot/ws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer den in orange, 700mm und 35mm Rise braucht, PN an mich. 

Im Set mit Tune GT35 um 170 Euro FP zzgl. Versand.


----------



## Flo7 (5. Mai 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> Bei Hibike kostet der neue Airshaft für die Lyrik/Yari/Pike nur 29,90€ (90ct mehr als das Upgrade der Fußmutter)
> Fußmutter
> Airshaft Lyrik/Yari
> Airshaft Pike





Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist bei bc günstiger, allerdings wurde mir eine Lieferverzögerung bis 19.06 mitgeteilt: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...e-Kit-C1-f-Lyrik-Pike-Yari-Revelation-p77483/



Unterscheid ist halt, einmal kompletter Airshaft vs. nur "upgrade"


----------



## fexbru (5. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Unterscheid ist halt, einmal kompletter Airshaft vs. nur "upgrade"


denke er meinte im Vergleich zu dem Angebot bie hibike. Dort kostet das Upgrade ohne Shaft 29€ somit gibt es wieder einen Unterschied von 7€ zwischen Shaft und Fußmutter


----------



## bashhard (5. Mai 2020)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/last-tarvo-infos-preise-geometrie/
Nur 4038€ für Rahmen plus Dämpfer, ein echtes Schnäppchen!


----------



## davez (5. Mai 2020)

Gute Preise für BMC und 3T Bikes (aus Italien) - netter (englischsprachiger) Kontakt per email und zuverlässig im Versand

http://www.bramatipoint.com/


----------



## Flo7 (5. Mai 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/last-tarvo-infos-preise-geometrie/
> Nur 4038€ für Rahmen plus Dämpfer, ein echtes Schnäppchen!



Besser als ein 4000€ RahmenSet aus Vietnam...


----------



## Epictetus (5. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Zum Paypal UmrechnungsKurs?



Mit Kreditkarte und Währung auf € stellen?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Mit Kreditkarte und Währung auf € stellen?


wenn du die währung auf euro umstellst, wozu dann noch einen wechselkurs?





__





						wo finde-ich-die-wechselkurse-bei-paypal
					






					www.paypal.com


----------



## Epictetus (5. Mai 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn du die währung auf euro umstellst, wozu dann noch einen wechselkurs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil du als Brite ein Konto in GBP hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (5. Mai 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/last-tarvo-infos-preise-geometrie/
> Nur 4038€ für Rahmen plus Dämpfer, ein echtes Schnäppchen!



Das Kommende ebike wird Trafo heißen.


----------



## DerohneName (5. Mai 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/last-tarvo-infos-preise-geometrie/
> Nur 4038€ für Rahmen plus Dämpfer, ein echtes Schnäppchen!


Die Produktion von dem Ding wird sicher nicht ohne sein. 
Die Ingeneure osten auch genug Geld. 

Aber ein Yeti Rahmen kostet gleich viel. 
Lol


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Die Produktion von dem Ding wird sicher nicht ohne sein.
> Die Ingeneure osten auch genug Geld.
> 
> Aber ein Yeti Rahmen kostet gleich viel.
> Lol


Wo wird der Yeti Rahmen gefertigt?


----------



## Flo7 (6. Mai 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wo wird der Yeti Rahmen gefertigt?


Vietnam


----------



## davez (6. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist bei bc günstiger, allerdings wurde mir eine Lieferverzögerung bis 19.06 mitgeteilt: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...e-Kit-C1-f-Lyrik-Pike-Yari-Revelation-p77483/


BC ist aktuell eine Katastrophe. In den letzten Wochen habe ich bei r2, bike24 und BC Ersatzteile bestellt (mehrfach). BC ist unzuverlässig und dauert am längsten und dass sogar ohne über die verzögerte Lieferung zu informieren. Eine Nachricht an den Support ist seit 7 Tagen unbeantwortet. BC werde ich in nächster Zeit meiden. Customer Support kann man auch problemlos aus dem home office organisieren. Zumindest eine kurze email zum Stand der Dinge würde ich erwarten


----------



## me72 (6. Mai 2020)

Kann ich nur zustimmen.
Bei BC hab ich vor 10 Tagen was bestellt, alles auf Lager gewesen, ist noch immer nicht versandt. 
Bei Bike24 warte ich seit 2 Wochen auf eine Antwort zu einer Produkt-Anfrage.
ChainReactionCycles muss ich hingegen loben: meine Bestellung dort war nach 1 Woche da.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> BC ist aktuell eine Katastrophe. BC ist unzuverlässig und dauert am längsten und dass sogar ohne über die verzögerte Lieferung zu informieren.


Bis gestern kam doch auf deren Seite immer ein pop up Fenster, daß es min. 1 Woche länger dauert als gewohnt?‍♂️


----------



## nosaint77 (6. Mai 2020)

Ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche, diesmal halt noch verstärkt durch Corona. Als Kunde kann man da entgegenwirken, indem man sich einfach vor „Saisonstart“ mit Material eindeckt. Aber stimmt, da ist ja die ganze Kohle an nicht geplante Schnäppchenaktionen verbrannt worden


----------



## DerohneName (6. Mai 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wo wird der Yeti Rahmen gefertigt?


Nicht dass die Leute in Vietnam schlechte Arbeit leisten; Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Leute dort so gut gezahlt werden wie in nem High-Tech-Unternehmen in Deutschland und der Standort an sich teurer ist (Umweltauflagen, Arbeitsschutzrecht/Arbeitnehmer Rechte etc)

Wenn ich die Kohle hätte, würde ich sofort etwas aus De/Österreich kaufen. 

Den Yeti Rahmen eher nicht- da habe ich den Faden Beigeschmack von "bisschen überteuert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (6. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> BC ist aktuell eine Katastrophe. In den letzten Wochen habe ich bei r2, bike24 und BC Ersatzteile bestellt (mehrfach). BC ist unzuverlässig und dauert am längsten und dass sogar ohne über die verzögerte Lieferung zu informieren. Eine Nachricht an den Support ist seit 7 Tagen unbeantwortet. BC werde ich in nächster Zeit meiden. Customer Support kann man auch problemlos aus dem home office organisieren. Zumindest eine kurze email zum Stand der Dinge würde ich erwarten


Ich habe bei Bestellung eine Email bekommen: "1 Woche Verzögerung etwa". 

Ist okay, gestern ging es in den Versand. Also knapp ne Woche gewartet.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Mai 2020)




----------



## davez (6. Mai 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche, diesmal halt noch verstärkt durch Corona. Als Kunde kann man da entgegenwirken, indem man sich einfach vor „Saisonstart“ mit Material eindeckt. Aber stimmt, da ist ja die ganze Kohle an nicht geplante Schnäppchenaktionen verbrannt worden


Guter Punkt,   aber dafür habe ich nicht gut genug geplant  und es kam ein ungeplantes Bike Projekt dazu  - In der Schnäppchensaison habe ich insbesondere bei Klamotten zugeschlagen, fast so schlimm wie meine Frau mit Handtaschen


----------



## osbow (6. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> BC ist aktuell eine Katastrophe. In den letzten Wochen habe ich bei r2, bike24 und BC Ersatzteile bestellt (mehrfach). BC ist unzuverlässig und dauert am längsten und dass sogar ohne über die verzögerte Lieferung zu informieren. Eine Nachricht an den Support ist seit 7 Tagen unbeantwortet. BC werde ich in nächster Zeit meiden. Customer Support kann man auch problemlos aus dem home office organisieren. Zumindest eine kurze email zum Stand der Dinge würde ich erwarten


An so Posts sieht man wieder, wie gut wir es hier in D eigentlich haben. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Soll keine Kritik am Posting an sich sein.


----------



## Triturbo (6. Mai 2020)

Aus dem Grund habe ich mir neben meinem Neuaufbau noch ein Gebrauchtrad gekauft. Eins zum fahren, eins zum langsam aufbauen. Alles gut


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2020)

Das wird denke ich auch mit den Lieferketten und Abstand halten im Lager zu tun haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (6. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das wird denke ich auch mit den Lieferketten und Abstand halten im Lager zu tun haben.


Aber nicht im Customer Service... den man dezentral organisieren kann


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Mai 2020)

osbow schrieb:


> An so Posts sieht man wieder, wie gut wir es hier in D eigentlich haben. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Soll keine Kritik am Posting an sich sein.


Wenn man mit den Verhältnissen im Slum eines kaputten Landes vergleicht, kann man natürlich alles relativieren. Darf man deswegen hierzulande keine Kritik mehr üben?
Wenn das Schnitzel kalt und versalzen serviert wird, soll man dann auch lieber demütig dafür dankbar sein, dass man überhaupt etwas zu essen hat?

Vielleicht haben wir es hierzulande unter anderem genau deswegen so gut, weil schon über Generationen hinweg grundsätzlich der Anspruch da ist, etwas gut bzw. noch besser zu machen...?

Er jammert doch nicht rum, dass es ihm so schrecklich dreckig geht, sondern stellt lediglich fest, dass die Prozessabläufe bei anderen Shops derzeit besser sind und er deswegen auf absehbare Zeit dort kaufen wird. Da braucht man doch nicht gleich mit der ganz großen Sozialkeule kommen...


----------



## osbow (6. Mai 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man mit den Verhältnissen im Slum eines kaputten Landes vergleicht, kann man natürlich alles relativieren. Darf man deswegen hierzulande keine Kritik mehr üben?
> Wenn das Schnitzel kalt und versalzen serviert wird, soll man dann auch lieber demütig dafür dankbar sein, dass man überhaupt etwas zu essen hat?
> 
> Vielleicht haben wir es hierzulande unter anderem genau deswegen so gut, weil schon über Generationen hinweg grundsätzlich der Anspruch da ist, etwas gut bzw. noch besser zu machen...?
> ...


Ich bin bei dir. Für mich ist das nur ein Zeichen wie gut es uns geht, wenn wir keine andere Sorgen haben als die verspätete Lieferung für unser Fahrrad. Cool down.


----------



## fone (6. Mai 2020)

Warum es aktuell zu Verzögerungen kommen kann, könnte man sich sogar selbst ausmalen. Dazu braucht man wirklich keinen Customer Service. 
Selbst bei Amazon sind jetzt wochenlange Lieferzeiten möglich.

Dass es bei anderen Shops schneller geht - schön - geschenkt.


----------



## me72 (6. Mai 2020)

Aber bevor jetzt noch jemand über DHL herzieht:
am Montag im Bikemarkt ne neue Gabel bestellt, heute schon angekommen. ?
Danke @CloverPage


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Mai 2020)

me72 schrieb:


> Aber bevor jetzt noch jemand über DHL herzieht:
> am Montag im Bikemarkt ne neue Gabel bestellt, heute schon angekommen. ?
> Danke @CloverPage


Von 28.4 bis gestern haben sie gebraucht eine beschädigte verpackung auszutauschen ???


----------



## Jaerrit (6. Mai 2020)

me72 schrieb:


> Aber bevor jetzt noch jemand über DHL herzieht:
> am Montag im Bikemarkt ne neue Gabel bestellt, heute schon angekommen. ?
> Danke @CloverPage


----------



## Downhillsocke (6. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> BC ist aktuell eine Katastrophe. In den letzten Wochen habe ich bei r2, bike24 und BC Ersatzteile bestellt (mehrfach). BC ist unzuverlässig und dauert am längsten und dass sogar ohne über die verzögerte Lieferung zu informieren. Eine Nachricht an den Support ist seit 7 Tagen unbeantwortet. BC werde ich in nächster Zeit meiden. Customer Support kann man auch problemlos aus dem home office organisieren. Zumindest eine kurze email zum Stand der Dinge würde ich erwarten



Bike24 ist ebenso ne Katastrophe. Selbst die Hotline haben die abgeschaltet und vorher noch nen blöden Spruch aufs Band gelabert.


----------



## Jaerrit (6. Mai 2020)

Echt mal, die ganzen Biker sitzen zuhause im Homeoffice und wollen neben der Arbeit schrauben oder verschleißen wegen Kurzarbeit Teile noch und nöcher weil auf einmal Zeit zum Biken da is, und was machen diese Versandhändler? „Beschützen“ ihre Mitarbeiter vor diesem angeblichen „Corona-Virus“... Absolute Frechheit sowas


----------



## bobons (6. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (6. Mai 2020)

Aktuell läuft meine Bestellung über den Local Bikeshop, der geht sofort ans Telefon und in 1-2 Tagen ist die Ware da, brauche nur noch hinlaufen und sie abholen. Mit den großen Versendern dauert es mir gerade zu lange.


----------



## EarlyUp (6. Mai 2020)

Ich kann in Corona-Zeiten r2 Bike echt nur loben. Bestelle da ja grundsätzlich sehr gerne. Aber in dieser Zeit hat noch keine Bestellung länger als drei Tage gedauert. Ich weiß nicht wie, aber in der Logistik sind die wohl sehr gut aufgestellt.


----------



## luftschaukel (6. Mai 2020)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Ich kann in Corona-Zeiten r2 Bike echt nur loben. Bestelle da ja grundsätzlich sehr gerne. Aber in dieser Zeit hat noch keine Bestellung länger als drei Tage gedauert. Ich weiß nicht wie, aber in der Logistik sind die wohl sehr gut aufgestellt.



außer du bestellt da was von Hope was nicht auf Lager ist. ?


----------



## Jaerrit (6. Mai 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> außer du bestellt da was von Hope was nicht auf Lager ist. ?


Das liegt aber daran, das Hope für ein paar Wochen komplett zu hatte und erst langsam wieder anfängt Händler zu beliefern, das Problem haben alle Händler


----------



## Dekon (6. Mai 2020)

Am Freitag morgen was bei CNC bestellt, Samstag früh geliefert. Geht auch anders


----------



## Rodeodave (7. Mai 2020)

Kann mich jemand kurz über rcz aufklären? Die XTR 9120 Deals ausm Schnäppchen thread sind schon verlockend. 

Einerseits funktioniert bei mir aber der Rabattcode nicht mit mehreren Artikeln im Warenkorb, und andererseits sind die wohl nicht ab Lager verfügbar? Wie genau funktioniert das bei rcz?


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Mai 2020)

Rodeodave schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand kurz über rcz aufklären? Die XTR 9120 Deals ausm Schnäppchen thread sind schon verlockend.
> 
> Einerseits funktioniert bei mir aber der Rabattcode nicht mit mehreren Artikeln im Warenkorb, und andererseits sind die wohl nicht ab Lager verfügbar? Wie genau funktioniert das bei rcz?


Bitte den RCZ Thread lesen
1. Codes verschiedener Aktionen oder andere Artikel nicht kombinierbar.
2. Meist je nur 1 artikel bestellbar
3. rcz verkauft OEM ware, die ist noch nicht mal. gekauft, wenn du sie bestellst. Deshalb häufig Lieferfristen von 1..3 Monaten (siehe dt laufrad deals)
4. Rückgabe ist  nur bei fehllieferung einfach möglich.
5. bestelle nur, wenn du es nicht sofort brauchst
6. Manchmal ist die Ware schon weg bevor du den Newsletter hast,


----------



## ma1208 (7. Mai 2020)

Außerdem ist (sofern sie nicht wieder neu drin sind, hab noch keinen aktuellen Newsletter) die Aktion schon beendet und ausverkauft waren sie auch schon längst. Der Grundsätzliche Ablauf ist aber wie von @Member57 beschrieben.


----------



## Epictetus (7. Mai 2020)

Zwischen den beiden besteht sicher kein Zusammenhang:






						Fox 36 Float Grip 2 HSC LSC HSR LSR Factory Serie günstig kaufen
					

36 Chassis; Luft- und Öl-Kanäle in der Tauchrohreinheit; Komplett neu designte Tauchrohreinheit, Optimum aus Steifigkeit/Gewicht; Gabelbrückendesign für mehr Platz im Steuerrohrbereich; Großer Vorteil bei kürzeren Rakes; Verbesserte GRIP2 Kartusche, VVC (Variable Valve Control) für...




					www.hibike.de
				








__





						MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt – 856 Angebote
					

MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt. 856 Angebote. Egal ob für Downhill, Enduro, Mountainbike oder E-Bike, Fox oder RockShox hier bekommst du alles!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbenno (7. Mai 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Zwischen den beiden besteht sicher kein Zusammenhang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gut für uns alle. So fallen die Straßenpreise relativ schnell ?


----------



## Diablokg (7. Mai 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Zwischen den beiden besteht sicher kein Zusammenhang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man könnte sich ja mal spaßeshalber die Rechnung zeigen lassen


----------



## spiky76 (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
da muss ich mal eine Lanze für Bike24 brechen. Antwort per Mail hat, wenn auch mit 2 Tagen Verzögerung, geklappt und Versand meines Schnäppchen war schnell wie eh und je.
Und das Schnäppchen ist eine SRAM X01 AXS Komplettgruppe für 1119,99 Euro - gibt es noch in beiden Kurbelarmlängen:
https://www.bike24.de/p1313833.html?q=sram x01 axs

Durch Tausch des Kettenblattes einfach auf Boost umzubauen - auf ebay Kleinanzeigen ist ein schwunghafter Handel von neu abmontierten Kettenblättern in Boost und Non-Boost.

Ach ja, auch wenn es auf den Bildern anders dargestellt ist, wird (zumindest bei mir) eine XX1 Rainbow Kette mitgeliefert.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Zwischen den beiden besteht sicher kein Zusammenhang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat die bei Haibike denn gekostet?


----------



## EVHD (7. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was hat die bei Haibike denn gekostet?



Hibike hat die garantiert storniert...


----------



## dzmitryt (7. Mai 2020)

Nein, der Auftrag wurde nicht beim Hibike storniert, sondern bei mir, weil die Preisgarantie beim BC hat prima funktioniert. BC hat sie auf Lager und sie wird in Kürze auf die Reise gehen! Der Preis inkl. Versand war 1.060,70 €


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (7. Mai 2020)

Ascotjm schrieb:


> Diamond Back Mission 2c Carbon Fully (27,5") (S,M)
> -Carbon, X01 Schaltgruppe, Code R Bremsen, Fox Performance/ Elite Federelemente
> *2.611*€ 5.199€
> 
> ...


Lustig, gabs letzte Woche noch für 2500€ gradaus.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Mai 2020)

Immerhin, um 19 € ham sie sich dem schon wieder angenähert. 

Auch 2.611 finde ich aber schon einen guten Preis für das Bike. Bin halt nur minimal zu groß.


----------



## Ghoste (7. Mai 2020)

spiky76 schrieb:


> Ach ja, auch wenn es auf den Bildern anders dargestellt ist, wird (zumindest bei mir) eine XX1 Rainbow Kette mitgeliefert.


Falls dich das stört, ich würde sie dir gleich entsorgen (abnehmen)


----------



## toastet (7. Mai 2020)

dzmitryt schrieb:


> Nein, der Auftrag wurde nicht beim Hibike storniert, sondern bei mir, weil die Preisgarantie beim BC hat prima funktioniert. BC hat sie auf Lager und sie wird in Kürze auf die Reise gehen! Der Preis inkl. Versand war 1.060,70 €



hm aktuell eher nicht, heute Tag 8 seit der Bestellung ohne Versandmitteilung (nur 2 lagernde Kleinteile)


----------



## fone (8. Mai 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Immerhin, um 19 € ham sie sich dem schon wieder angenähert.
> 
> Auch 2.611 finde ich aber schon einen guten Preis für das Bike. Bin halt nur minimal zu groß.


Das mit der Größe ist doch Gewöhnungssache*. 

Sieht klasse aus für den Preis. ich hab ja letzte Woche schon gejammert, dass ich es nicht gebrauchen kann.

*) bevor ich 2004 zum ersten Mal nach Bischofsmais gefahren bin, hab ich mir ein Youtube-Video von Bruchpilot-Racing angeguckt. Ich meine der Grinsekater wäre darin auf einem BigHit in S unterwegs gewesen. 

[Edit:] War wohl doch ein Big Hit in M.


----------



## imfluss (8. Mai 2020)

Norco Sight C3 - 29" Carbon Mountainbike - 2019 - Sonderangebot - red
					

Norco Sight C3 - 29" Carbon Mountainbike - 2019 - Sonderangebot - red




					www.bike24.de
				




Carbon Enduro für 2400, allerdings nur in M.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> *) bevor ich 2004 zum ersten Mal nach Bischofsmais gefahren bin, hab ich mir ein Youtube-Video von Bruchpilot-Racing angeguckt. Ich meine der Grinsekater wäre darin auf einem BigHit in S unterwegs gewesen.



Sehen heute nicht alle Bikes von damals aus wie Größe S?


----------



## dzmitryt (8. Mai 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> hm aktuell eher nicht, heute Tag 8 seit der Bestellung ohne Versandmitteilung (nur 2 lagernde Kleinteile)


Heute habe ich einen Sendungsverfolgunglink bekommen...


----------



## Tortomat (8. Mai 2020)

BC ist echt schrecklich zZ.
Finde ich aber nicht schlimm. r2 war bei gleichzeitiger Bestellung 10 Tage früher da. Heute gegen 11 Uhr wieder etwas bei r2 bestellt, um 14 Uhr Versandbedingungen erhalten. Finde ich eh sympathischer. 
Warte noch auf einen guten und günstigen 29er LRS für mein Low Budget Moxie. Dürfte in den nächsten Wochen auch hier ankommen


----------



## Epictetus (8. Mai 2020)

Cool Story bro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backinblack76 (9. Mai 2020)

R2 kennt auch fast keiner, bc dürfte mittlerweile der beliebteste Shop sein


----------



## akri1337 (9. Mai 2020)

r2 ist ein genialer shop!! kann nur positives zu dem sagen!!!
und top preise haben sie auch!


----------



## ilfer (9. Mai 2020)

akri1337 schrieb:


> r2 ist ein genialer shop!! kann nur positives zu dem sagen!!!
> und top preise haben sie auch!


Und selbstgewogene Gewichte zu fast allen Teilen!


----------



## Downhillsocke (9. Mai 2020)

Bei BMO warte ich auch schon wieder über eine Woche. R2 Bike ist gut, ja.


----------



## Downhillsocke (9. Mai 2020)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> R2 kennt auch fast keiner, bc dürfte mittlerweile der beliebteste Shop sein



Was hat das mit schlechtem Service zu tun? Größere Firma = mehr Personal. Vielleicht kann es Engpässe bei der Logistik geben, aber Mails kann jeder MA auch aus dem Homeoffice beantworten.

Der Hauptgrund für die vielen Totalausfälle ist doch eher, dass es in den letzten zehn Jahren bei diesen Buden total hipp war, die Mitarbeiter wie Schweine auf Großraumbüroflächen zusammenzupferchen. Nun gibt's mit Corona halt die Rechnung für diese Art von Scheissbüro.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht sollte mal jemand diesen ganzen Ministerfutzis erklären das MTB-Teile systemrelevant sind. Man könnte so langsam gefälligst mal ein paar rumänische Hilfsarbeiter einfliegen, welche dann bei den Versendern aushelfen, sowas klappt bei Spargel ja auch.


----------



## freetourer (9. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Was hat das mit schlechtem Service zu tun? Größere Firma = mehr Personal. Vielleicht kann es Engpässe bei der Logistik geben, aber Mails kann jeder MA auch aus dem Homeoffice beantworten.
> 
> Der Hauptgrund für die vielen Totalausfälle ist doch eher, dass es in den letzten zehn Jahren bei diesen Buden total hipp war, die Mitarbeiter wie Schweine auf Großraumbüroflächen zusammenzupferchen. Nun gibt's mit Corona halt die Rechnung für diese Art von Scheissbüro.



Du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung wie es bei bc aussieht....


----------



## BigJohn (9. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte mal jemand diesen ganzen Ministerfutzis erklären das MTB-Teile systemrelevant sind. Man könnte so langsam gefälligst mal ein paar rumänische Hilfsarbeiter einfliegen, welche dann bei den Versendern aushelfen, sowas klappt bei Spargel ja ch.


Ich hab gehört, in der Fleischindustrie werden demnächst ein paar Mietsklaven Bulgaren mit Werkvertrag frei. Da könnte man doch...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Mai 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel
> Kannst du den bei Ankunft dann Mal messen?


ist heute angekommen..hat 7 Tage gedauert: wiegt komplett 1634 g und sieht ziemlich geil aus 




Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...Der LRS mit DT 350 von SLOWBUILD ist SP bei der DT-350 vorkonfiguriert zu dem Kurs und 400 war das Limit. Ich werde berichten, was draus wird und wie es hält, falls Interesse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (9. Mai 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung wie es bei bc aussieht....



Doch habe ich. Du also nicht. Leg dich wieder pennen.


----------



## freetourer (9. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Doch habe ich. Du also nicht. Leg dich wieder pennen.



Ah!!- ein Insider also....

Dann hau mal raus....


----------



## Downhillsocke (9. Mai 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ah!!- ein Insider also....
> 
> Dann hau mal raus....



Ne, kann ich mir nicht leisten. Rest erfährst du als Profi sicher bei Google und YouTube.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Mai 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ist heute angekommen..hat 7 Tage gedauert


Das wäre Dir bei uns nicht passiert
Gruß
Nieves 
RCZ-Team


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Mai 2020)

r2 am Donnerstag Mittag bestellt, am Freitag da. Wie immer also und dass man den Laden nicht kennt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Mai 2020)

"Sofort verfügbar" vs echte Lieferzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (10. Mai 2020)

Diese Thematik ist mir zu deutsch.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Mai 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> "Sofort verfügbar" vs echte Lieferzeit
> Anhang anzeigen 1039096


Kannst ja mal im Canyon Thread posten?


----------



## Toolkid (11. Mai 2020)

Tezla schrieb:


> *unten steht -> Hinweis: Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum: 07/20*


ja ach ne, meinst du die reduzieren den Preis aus der Güte ihres Herzens? 

BTW Kommentare zu Schnäppchen kommen hier in diesen Thread.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Mai 2020)

Nicht so schlimm, ich hab die auch schon Monate nach Ablauf gefuttert. ?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Mai 2020)

Warum auch nicht? Die meisten Lebensmittel zerstören sich ja nicht selbst nach Ablauf des MINDESTHaltbarkeitsdatums...

Blöd nur, wenn man das dann ausgepumpt und zitternd im Wald feststellt. So ging's mir mal mit nem Seitenbacher-Riegel. Der war zwar nicht abgelaufen, aber daran hatte sich vor mir - in der geschlossenen Verpackung - schon etwas anderes gütlich getan und war dann verendet. Danach habe ich mal paar Jahre nix mehr von denen gekauft, die nervige Werbung hatte mir den Rest gegeben.


----------



## Nd-60 (11. Mai 2020)

Die riegel sind ohnehin voll mit Zucker, was soll da so schnell kaputt gehen.?


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Mai 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Der war zwar nicht abgelaufen, aber daran hatte sich vor mir - in der geschlossenen Verpackung - schon etwas anderes gütlich getan und war dann verendet. Danach habe ich mal paar Jahre nix mehr von denen gekauft, die nervige Werbung hatte mir den Rest gegeben.


Hatte ich auch schon mal bei stinknormaler Milka-Schokolade. Danke fürs dran Erinnern. ?


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sehen heute nicht alle Bikes von damals aus wie Größe S?


Gute Augen, es war in Wirklichkeit ein M!


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> "Sofort verfügbar" vs echte Lieferzeit
> Anhang anzeigen 1039096


KIasse, die ganzen Hektiker haben also ein Recht auf Rücksprache mit dem Händler. Find ich gut!


----------



## Nenoflow (11. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> KIasse, die ganzen Hektiker haben also ein Recht auf Rücksprache mit dem Händler. Find ich gut!



Deshalb sind wohl derzeit bei allen Läden die Kundenhotlines überlastet.   

R2Bike hat sie sogar ganz abgeschaltet und verweisen auf die Email Funktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (11. Mai 2020)

RCZ:

FOX 36 Performance Elite 170mm 27.5 für 460€ mit Code *RCZYT7   *


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Mai 2020)

Mit Grip2? Findet der Seite schon nicht mehr...


----------



## aibeekey (11. Mai 2020)

Das stand natürlich nicht dabei, ich lasse mich mal überraschen


----------



## piilu (11. Mai 2020)

Grip1


----------



## aibeekey (11. Mai 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Grip1



Sicher? Dann hab ich das übersehen, wo stand das denn? 

Bzw. Gibt's Elite doch eh nur mit Fit4 oder Grip2?


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Mai 2020)

Dachte ich auch...

Und stehen tut's da nicht....


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Mai 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> R2Bike hat sie sogar ganz abgeschaltet und verweisen auf die Email Funktion.


Bei denen kann man glaube noch nicht mal mehr fix vorbei schauen.
Die wollen eh lieber ihre Ruhe haben, mA stört Publikumsverkehr da nur.
Aber ich bestelle trotzdem gerne bei denen, auch wenn sie quasi bei mir um die Ecke sind.


----------



## Logic (12. Mai 2020)

PST schrieb:


> MAXXIS High Roller 27,5 2.4 EXO MAX PRO 13,49 € + Versand mit Code *RCZYT6 (natürlich nicht auf Lager)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blöde Frage, aber wie kauft/bestellt man etwas bei RCZ, wenn es nicht auf Lager ist?


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Mai 2020)

Logic schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber wie kauft/bestellt man etwas bei RCZ, wenn es nicht auf Lager ist?


In dem Fall gar nicht mehr, der Reifen ist nicht mehr bestellbar. Kein Warenkorb zum reinlegen vorhanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (12. Mai 2020)

Bei der Gabel hatte ich auch überlegt aber der Satz unten Boost oder nicht ist Zufall und grip1/grip2...  zuviel roulette


----------



## JDEM (12. Mai 2020)

Ich würde nur dort Fox-Gabeln mit ner eindeutigen Produktnummer kaufen. Dieses 972-SA-... sollte schon stutzig machen.
Einfacher wäre es, wenn RCZ die vierstellige ID angeben würde.


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Mai 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich würde nur dort Fox-Gabeln mit ner eindeutigen Produktnummer kaufen. Dieses 972-SA-... sollte schon stutzig machen.
> Einfacher wäre es, wenn RCZ die vierstellige ID angeben würde.


Dann bekommen sie aber die Ladenhüter nicht weg, wenn man weiß, was man kauft?


----------



## ma1208 (12. Mai 2020)

Die Wissen doch selber nicht, was sie bekommen. Das ist ja das Problem. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die nur zu faul wären das hinzuschreiben. Wenn die selbst nicht wissen, ob Boost oder non-Boost, dann kennen die bestimmt erst recht nicht jede einzelne ID-Nummer der Gabel.   
So ist das halt. Überraschungseier, dafür stimmt der Preis. Erst recht, wenn alle unbeschriebenen Eigenschaften dem Wunsch entsprechen!


----------



## aibeekey (12. Mai 2020)

Soean schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel hatte ich auch überlegt aber der Satz unten Boost oder nicht ist Zufall und grip1/grip2...  zuviel roulette



Notfalls geht die Gabel eben in den Bikemarkt, wenn die Specs nicht passen. Für die 473€, die sie mit Versand gekostet hat, sollte man sie schon los bekommen bzw. Sich der finanzielle Verlust durchs Zocken in Grenzen halten


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (12. Mai 2020)

Was ist BMO eigentlich für ein unfähiger Laden? Über sieben Tage nach Bestellung keine Info von nichts. Hotline (wo man erst nach mind. 7 Tagen warten anrufen soll), schmeisst einen nach 15 Min aus der Leitung.

Sollen die Wichsbuden doch einfach klar und deutlich auf ihre Webseiten schreiben, dass sie kein Geld brauchen und nichts verkaufen wollen. Dann belästige ich die schon nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Was ist BMO eigentlich für ein unfähiger Laden? Über sieben Tage nach Bestellung keine Info von nichts. Hotline (wo man erst nach mind. 7 Tagen warten anrufen soll), schmeisst einen nach 15 Min aus der Leitung.
> 
> Sollen die Wichsbuden doch einfach klar und deutlich auf ihre Webseiten schreiben, dass sie kein Geld brauchen und nichts verkaufen wollen. Dann belästige ich die schon nicht.


Ich glaube, dort kann man auf dich als Kunde sehr gut verzichten.


----------



## Nenoflow (12. Mai 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Bei denen kann man glaube noch nicht mal mehr fix vorbei schauen.
> Die wollen eh lieber ihre Ruhe haben, mA stört Publikumsverkehr da nur.
> Aber ich bestelle trotzdem gerne bei denen, auch wenn sie quasi bei mir um die Ecke sind.



Nachdem mich Bike Components vor kurzem reingelegt hat, bin ich auch auf den Geschmack von R2 gekomnen... Samstags nachts einen Laufradsatz bestellt, am Montag darauf die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten... Respekt

Nur auf meine Pike aus dem Rockshox Angebot warte ich leider noch immer.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (12. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Was ist BMO eigentlich für ein unfähiger Laden? Über sieben Tage nach Bestellung keine Info von nichts. Hotline (wo man erst nach mind. 7 Tagen warten anrufen soll), schmeisst einen nach 15 Min aus der Leitung.
> 
> Sollen die Wichsbuden doch einfach klar und deutlich auf ihre Webseiten schreiben, dass sie kein Geld brauchen und nichts verkaufen wollen. Dann belästige ich die schon nicht.






Jaerrit schrieb:


> Echt mal, die ganzen Biker sitzen zuhause im Homeoffice und wollen neben der Arbeit schrauben oder verschleißen wegen Kurzarbeit Teile noch und nöcher weil auf einmal Zeit zum Biken da is, und was machen diese Versandhändler? „Beschützen“ ihre Mitarbeiter vor diesem angeblichen „Corona-Virus“... Absolute Frechheit sowas


----------



## Downhillsocke (12. Mai 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dort kann man auf dich als Kunde sehr gut verzichten.



Wahrscheinlich arbeitest du in so einer Bude oder bist in irgendeinem Amt


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich arbeitest du in so einer Bude oder bist in irgendeinem Amt


Korrigiere: Er arbeitet vermutlich in einer Wichsbude


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich arbeitest du in so einer Bude oder bist in irgendeinem Amt


Naja... so viel bringt es doch auch nicht, sich hier in vulgärer Manier über einen Laden auszulassen, der ggf. durch Coronavorlagen seine Arbeit nicht so verrichten kann, wie er gern möchte. Ich habe mit ihnen nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn selbst bei Bike-Components die Sache jetzt länger dauert, wo sie doch eigentlich immer recht fix sind, sollte man sich doch auch einmal in Geduld üben können. 

Es ist eine Ausnahmesituation, die auch den Versandhandel betrifft.


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Mai 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Nachdem mich Bike Components vor kurzem reingelegt hat, bin ich auch auf den Geschmack von R2 gekomnen... Samstags nachts einen Laufradsatz bestellt, am Montag darauf die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten... Respekt


War es ein fertiger Laufrad Satz oder frei konfiguriert? 
Ich bestelle ja auch gerne bei denen, ist aber eben komisch, wenn ich zwei Straßen weiter weg wohne, dass dann das Paket erst mal eine Umlaufbahn quer durch und um die Stadt zieht... 
Wobei sich mA ein Disput über 3 g zu schwere Reifen, Felgen o. ä. per Mail für die Jungs dort angenehmer führen lässt, als sich im direkten Gespräch anpöbeln zu lassen...vermute ich mal.


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... so viel bringt es doch auch nicht, sich hier in vulgärer Manier über einen Laden auszulassen, der ggf. durch Coronavorlagen seine Arbeit nicht so verrichten kann, wie er gern möchte. Ich habe mit ihnen nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn selbst bei Bike-Components die Sache jetzt länger dauert, wo sie doch eigentlich immer recht fix sind, sollte man sich doch auch einmal in Geduld üben können.
> 
> Es ist eine Ausnahmesituation, die auch den Versandhandel betrifft.


Bitte nicht mit Vernunft und Logik argumentieren. 
Am End ergibt es sogar noch Sinn?


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Mai 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> War es ein fertiger Laufrad Satz oder frei konfiguriert?
> Ich bestelle ja auch gerne bei denen, ist aber eben komisch, wenn ich zwei Straßen weiter weg wohne, dass dann das Paket erst mal eine Umlaufbahn quer durch und um die Stadt zieht...
> Wobei sich mA ein Disput über 3 g zu schwere Reifen, Felgen o. ä. per Mail für die Jungs dort angenehmer führen lässt, als sich im direkten Gespräch anpöbeln zu lassen...vermute ich mal.


Samstagnacht frei konfiguriert, Sonntags aufgebaut und Montags verschickt?


Edit: Speichenspannung war unterirdisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (12. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... so viel bringt es doch auch nicht, sich hier in vulgärer Manier über einen Laden auszulassen, der ggf. durch Coronavorlagen seine Arbeit nicht so verrichten kann, wie er gern möchte.
> 
> Es ist eine Ausnahmesituation, die auch den Versandhandel betrifft.



Recht hast du schon, dass es nichts bringt. Verständnis für Coronamaßnahmen werden die meisten haben. Für mangelnde Transparenz jedoch weniger. Das ist aber von Händler zu Händler unterschiedlich.


----------



## null-2wo (12. Mai 2020)

interessant, wie unterschiedlich die erfahrungen sind... ich hab gestern um 1500 bei bike24 bestellt, heute kam die versandbestätigung noch vorm weckerklingeln


----------



## toastet (12. Mai 2020)

bike24 und bmo sind ein Laden?


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Edit: Speichenspannung war unterirdisch


Bei Slowbuild?


----------



## fone (12. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Was ist BMO eigentlich für ein unfähiger Laden? Über sieben Tage nach Bestellung keine Info von nichts. Hotline (wo man erst nach mind. 7 Tagen warten anrufen soll), schmeisst einen nach 15 Min aus der Leitung.
> 
> Sollen die Wichsbuden doch einfach klar und deutlich auf ihre Webseiten schreiben, dass sie kein Geld brauchen und nichts verkaufen wollen. Dann belästige ich die schon nicht.


GENAU!


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Mai 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> interessant, wie unterschiedlich die erfahrungen sind... ich hab gestern um 1500 bei bike24 bestellt, heute kam die versandbestätigung noch vorm weckerklingeln


Wecker auf 13 Uhr??


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Mai 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> bike24 und bmo sind ein Laden?


Soweit ich weiß nicht. Ich hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, Bike24 wurde ja mal von Wiggle übernommen, im letzten Jahr aber an den ursprünglichen Besitzer wieder zurück verkauft (Riverside Company).
BMO und Platzangst gehören zu SportNuts bzw. der Schweizer hostettler group.


----------



## null-2wo (12. Mai 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> bike24 und bmo sind ein Laden?


nein, sind sie nicht, aber ne seite vorher hat sich doch jemand über bike24 ausgekotzt...


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wecker auf 13 Uhr??


eben nicht, deswegen ja... 7:30 Uhr.


----------



## Downhillsocke (13. Mai 2020)

Das viele Lob für r2-Bike muss ich hier mal bestätigen. Am 11.05. mehrere Sachen bestellt, die z. T. nicht mal sofort lieferbar, sondern mit 1-3 Tage angegeben waren und eben kam die Versandmitteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Mai 2020)

Ich kann mich dem Lob für r2 auch nur anschließen.
Schneller Versand, netter Kundendienst.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Mai 2020)

Hach ja, mal wieder Bike-Components und ihr toller Price Alert...ist schon schade, dass BC so geknechtet wird und bei UVP schon keinen Spielraum mehr hat...


> Hallo Johannes,
> 
> bei dem Artikel ... haben wir keinen Spielraum mehr, um Dir einen günstigeren Preis anzubieten. Wir bitten Dich um Verständnis.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Mai 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hach ja, mal wieder Bike-Components und ihr toller Price Alert...ist schon schade, dass BC so geknechtet wird und bei UVP schon keinen Spielraum mehr hat...


Das kommt mir bekannt vor, führt halt dazu das ich nur bestelle wenn es schon von Haus aus günstiger ist (also fast nie ?). Wird preislich eigentlich nur noch von den Shops der internetstores gmbh getoppt ?


----------



## hasardeur (14. Mai 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hach ja, mal wieder Bike-Components und ihr toller Price Alert...ist schon schade, dass BC so geknechtet wird und bei UVP schon keinen Spielraum mehr hat...





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Das kommt mir bekannt vor, führt halt dazu das ich nur bestelle wenn es schon von Haus aus günstiger ist (also fast nie ?). Wird preislich eigentlich nur noch von den Shops der internetstores gmbh getoppt ?



Wenn man Euch so bezahlen würde, wie Ihr das hier erwartet, müsstet Ihr alle Teile geschenkt bekommen, weil Ihr sie Euch sonst nicht leisten könntet.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass bei R2-Bike keiner ausgebeutet wird. Finde den Shop aus Kundensicht nämlich auch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlyUp (14. Mai 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass bei R2-Bike keiner ausgebeutet wird. Finde den Shop aus Kundensicht nämlich auch sehr gut.



Ich denke nicht. In Krisenzeiten braucht man einfach motivierte Mitarbeiter die auch noch ein persönliches Interesse am Unternehmen haben. Das bekommt man nicht mit Mindestlohn und dem gesetzlichen Mindesturlaub oder viele Leiharbeiter. Da ich selbst seit über 20 Jahren in der Logistikbranche arbeite, habe ich schon vieles gesehen. Wenns laufen soll, müssen die Voraussetzungen einfach stimmen. Und Geld ist da sicherlich nicht alles was die Mitarbeiter interessiert. Ergonomie am Arbeitsplatz, Harmonie im Team, Führungskräfte die wissen was sie tun und den Mitarbeitern auf Augenhöhe begegnen und und und...


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn man Euch so bezahlen würde, wie Ihr das hier erwartet, müsstet Ihr alle Teile geschenkt bekommen, weil Ihr sie Euch sonst nicht leisten könntet.


Wenn ich mich über Produkte selber informiere und sie lediglich „nur noch kaufen muss“, tue ich dies gern bei demjenigen, der mir den günstigsten Preis dafür macht, sofern ich bei dem teureren Händler keinen Mehrwert erhalte, welcher den teureren Preis rechtfertigt. Wenn ich beraten werden will, oder wie gerade diese Woche 2 Kinderräder probesitzen und kaufen will sieht das Spiel natürlich anders aus, dann kaufe ich bei dem der mir dies ermöglicht, auch wenn er teurer ist.

Du darfst das gern anders machen als ich, spricht nichts dagegen. Aber in gewisser Weise hast Du recht: Meine Entlohnung durch meinen Arbeitgeber ist in der Tat mit maßgeblich für mein Konsumverhalten, bekäme ich mehr könnte ich mehr ausgeben oder einfach teureren Kram kaufen.


----------



## Nenoflow (14. Mai 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hach ja, mal wieder Bike-Components und ihr toller Price Alert...ist schon schade, dass BC so geknechtet wird und bei UVP schon keinen Spielraum mehr hat...



Letzte Woche die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht bzw Aussage bekommen.

Lediglich der telefonische Kundenservice bei denen ist immernoch absolut top... wenk man erstmal durch die Warteschleife ist (hing am Montag drei mal jeweils 30 Minuten drin). Aber immerhin gibts die Möglichkeit bei denen noch.


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Mai 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Letzte Woche die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht bzw Aussage bekommen.
> 
> Lediglich der telefonische Kundenservice bei denen ist immernoch absolut top... wenk man erstmal durch die Warteschleife ist (hing am Montag drei mal jeweils 30 Minuten drin). Aber immerhin gibts die Möglichkeit bei denen noch.


Für Beratung sind "WIR" (IBC forum) zuständig.


----------



## Downhillsocke (14. Mai 2020)

R2-Bike kann es sogar noch besser. Gestern 20:40 fünf Teile bestellt, heute 08:36 Mail mit Versandinfo.


----------



## Remux (14. Mai 2020)

Taugt die Endura was? Ich bin ja von der Aktionshose con BC begeistert, hätte ich direkt zwei kaufen sollen. BEi der Singeltrack bin ich jedoch etwas skeptisch.


----------



## EarlyUp (14. Mai 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Taugt die Endura was? Ich bin ja von der Aktionshose con BC begeistert, hätte ich direkt zwei kaufen sollen. BEi der Singeltrack bin ich jedoch etwas skeptisch.



Trage seit gut 3 Jahen nur noch Hosen von Endura. Passen sehr gut, sind sehr gut verarbeitet und strapazierfähig.


----------



## Downhillsocke (14. Mai 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Taugt die Endura was? Ich bin ja von der Aktionshose con BC begeistert, hätte ich direkt zwei kaufen sollen. BEi der Singeltrack bin ich jedoch etwas skeptisch.


Was ist denn die Aktionshose bei BC? Suche eine für meine Frau.


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> R2-Bike kann es sogar noch besser. Gestern 20:40 fünf Teile bestellt, heute 08:36 Mail mit Versandinfo.


Oder auch schlechter...
vor 4 Tagen bestellt (alles lieferbar) und noch nix gehört... Aber ich habs eh nicht eilig. Bisher immer super zufrieden mit dem Laden!


----------



## Remux (14. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Aktionshose bei BC? Suche eine für meine Frau.


die gabs mal für 35€, ist aber schon längst vorbei. Müsste die MTR gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (14. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Aktionshose bei BC? Suche eine für meine Frau.





Remux schrieb:


> die gabs mal für 35€, ist aber schon längst vorbei. Müsste die MTR gewesen sein.



Ich hab noch eine in schwarz S. Nicht einmal ausgepackt, weil M auf Anhieb gut gepasst hat. PN bei Interesse, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die Bikemarkt Anzeige zu erstellen.
Für den damaligen BC Preis + Versand gehört sie euch


----------



## Remux (14. Mai 2020)

Leider brauch ich eine L


----------



## der_raubfisch (14. Mai 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Letzte Woche die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht bzw Aussage bekommen.
> 
> Lediglich der telefonische Kundenservice bei denen ist immernoch absolut top... wenk man erstmal durch die Warteschleife ist (hing am Montag drei mal jeweils 30 Minuten drin). Aber immerhin gibts die Möglichkeit bei denen noch.



Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Fan von BC, allerdings aktuell nicht mehr. Letzte Woche Montag bestellt, keine Info. Am letzten Montag wieder nachgefragt, da kam dann eine allgemeine Info. Darauf weiter nachgefragt - nichts...

Schade, andere können das offenbar besser. (besonders ärgerlich, wenn das die letzten Teile für meinen Aufbau sind, der bereits zu 80% fertig im Keller steht...)


----------



## Remux (14. Mai 2020)

Ging mir ähnlichmit BC. R2 Bike kann ich jedoch in höchsten Tönen loben. Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag da.


----------



## greifswald (14. Mai 2020)

Nenoflow schrieb:


> Letzte Woche die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht bzw Aussage bekommen.



Ich ebenfalls, im Gegensatz zu früher. Ich kann gut verstehen, wenn die aktuell andere Prioritäten haben.

Im Übrigen habe ich dann bei r2-bike bestellt und auch sehr fix die Bestätigung erhalten. Andere Händler waren zwar geringfügig günstiger, aber bei r2 habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und möchte mich hinterher nicht wegen 10€ ärgern.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Mai 2020)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Passt auf mit der Bestellgröße! Die Hose fällt extrem groß aus. Zur Verdeutlichung: Bei Fox habe ich immer so 33/34 und die Endura in M passt nur auf der kleinsten Bundeinstellung.


Echt? Ich habe eigentlich auch Jeansgröße 33/34 bei 1,90m Körpergröße, und die Single Track in L passt mir gut.


----------



## redspawn2005 (14. Mai 2020)

Also ich hab grad auch zwei Wochen auf meine Kassette von BC gewartet. R3 aktuell Versand am nächsten Tag und HiBike hat diese Woche in 3 Tagen geliefert.


----------



## messias (14. Mai 2020)

Liefert r2-bike eigentlich gerade schneller aus als BC? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## aibeekey (14. Mai 2020)

messias schrieb:


> Liefert r2-bike eigentlich gerade schneller aus als BC? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?



Den Lidl Montageständer hat R2 schneller geliefert. Hatte bei beiden bestellt. Dafür haben die Deppen dann einen Vorbau statt dem DB Inline geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (14. Mai 2020)

Dieser Lieferzeitenschwanzvergleich und diese Empörung nervt mich persönlich etwas. Es ist Corono, Izzo! (Mich nervt auch, dass ich derzeit nicht bei BC im Laden abholen kann)


----------



## davez (14. Mai 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Dieser Lieferzeitenschwanzvergleich und diese Empörung nervt mich persönlich etwas. Es ist Corono, Izzo! (Mich nervt auch, dass ich derzeit nicht bei BC im Laden abholen kann)


Es geht nicht darum, dass es länger dauert - dafür hat jeder Verständnis. Ware als "sofort lieferbar" im Online Store zu deklarieren und dann 2 Monate nicht zu liefern (weil Teillieferung machen die Herren nicht...), ist das was ärgert. Wobei man im ersten Monat gar nichts hört und die Beantwortung der email 14 Tage dauert. Heute gerade wieder einen neuen Liefertermin für in 2 Wochen erhalten


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (14. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass es länger dauert - dafür hat jeder Verständnis. Ware als "sofort lieferbar" im Online Store zu deklarieren und dann 2 Monate nicht zu liefern (weil Teillieferung machen die Herren nicht...), ist das was ärgert. Wobei man im ersten Monat gar nichts hört und die Beantwortung der email 14 Tage dauert. Heute gerade wieder einen neuen Liefertermin für in 2 Wochen erhalten


Dafür habe ich großes Verständnis. Hier werden aber nicht nur solche krassen Fälle diskutiert. Und mein Punkt ist: die Diskussion ändert an den Tatsachen leider auch nix. Es gehen momentan einfach Dinge schief, weil ein ganzer Sandkasten im sonst gut geölten Getriebe ist. Izzo! Ich glaube, keine der Firmen macht ihre Kunde absichtlich unzufrieden. Da hilft gerade nur Akzeptanz und Geduld.
_Das ist der Weg!_ 

p.s.: ihr dürft natürlich auch weitermachen. Ist ja der Laberthread. Warum auch nicht, wenn die Schnäppchen schon ständig im Schnäppchen Thread diskutiert werden.


----------



## samael75 (14. Mai 2020)

messias schrieb:


> Liefert r2-bike eigentlich gerade schneller aus als BC? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


Normal, Gestern 10:00 bestellt und heute 12:00 mit DHL geliefert ?


----------



## fexbru (15. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> weil Teillieferung machen die Herren nicht...


echt? Bisher bei jeder meiner Bestellungen, bei denen etwas als lieferbar angezeigt war und dann eine Meldung kam, dass ein Artikel erst nen Monat später kommt und ich dann nach Teillieferung der anderen Artikel gefragt hab, hab ich da dann problemlos bekommen. Meistens, auch letzte Woche noch eine Mail bekommen (ja die Bearbeitungszeit war deutlich länger), dass sie die Bestellung splitten und das andere Zeug/den anderen Artikel kostenfrei nachsenden sobald verfügbar. Die erste Lieferung ging bei mir dann immer noch am gleichen Tag raus.


----------



## toastet (15. Mai 2020)

Für fixe Kommunikation haben die ja auch nen Chat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (15. Mai 2020)

makko1083 schrieb:


> ADIDAS - > 30% Rabatt auf 5/10
> 
> Code: SHOP30


Danke für den Tipp! Habe mir gleich drei Paar schöne neue Treter bestellt. Jetzt kann ich endlich ettliche zerlumpte "na-ganz-kaputt-sindse-noch-nicht" Gammelbotten ablösen .


----------



## scheck (15. Mai 2020)

messias schrieb:


> Liefert r2-bike eigentlich gerade schneller aus als BC? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


Sowohl von r2 als auch BC wurde meine Bestellung innerhalb von 2 Tagen zugestellt., beides diese/letzte Woche


----------



## Jierdan (15. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass es länger dauert - dafür hat jeder Verständnis. Ware als "sofort lieferbar" im Online Store zu deklarieren und dann 2 Monate nicht zu liefern (weil Teillieferung machen die Herren nicht...), ist das was ärgert. Wobei man im ersten Monat gar nichts hört und die Beantwortung der email 14 Tage dauert. Heute gerade wieder einen neuen Liefertermin für in 2 Wochen erhalten



bei BC? Teillieferung wurde mir sogar per Mail am Folgetag direkt angeboten


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Ich glaube, keine der Firmen macht ihre Kunde absichtlich unzufrieden.


Ich glaube, das machen sie auch sonst nicht.
Ergo: Immer die Finger stillhalten, nicht drüber reden?

Ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Dränglern, die einen Tag vor dem großen Einsatz feststellen, dass Teile fehlen und diese dann am besten per Kurier am Vortag geliefert bekommen wollen, natürlich, nachdem sie nachträglich noch dreimal die Bestellung geändert haben und sich 28 Teile zur Ansicht schicken lassen.
Ich bestelle rechtzeitig, nach Möglichkeit bei meinem Stammladen vor Ort und hake auch nicht ständig nach. Das ist Hobby, da bin ich entspannt und steigere mich nicht rein.


Aber die Feststellung von anderen Leuten, dass unterschiedliche Läden unterschiedlich gut mit der derzeitigen Situation klarkommen und sich auszutauschen, wo es ggf. besser klappt und wo mehr der Wurm drin ist, ist doch gestattet, oder findest Du nicht?


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (15. Mai 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Aber die Feststellung von anderen Leuten, dass unterschiedliche Läden unterschiedlich gut mit der derzeitigen Situation klarkommen und sich auszutauschen, wo es ggf. besser klappt und wo mehr der Wurm drin ist, ist doch gestattet, oder findest Du nicht?



Sicher, immer, gerne..... aber so ca 50 mal pro Seite?
Und wenn Situation verglichen werden, wäre es vielleicht hilfreich dies auch nicht "nur" aus der eigenen ich muss 3 Tage warten Geschichte raus zu betrachen.

Just my 2Cents during Covid:


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (15. Mai 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Aber die Feststellung von anderen Leuten, dass unterschiedliche Läden unterschiedlich gut mit der derzeitigen Situation klarkommen und sich auszutauschen, wo es ggf. besser klappt und wo mehr der Wurm drin ist, ist doch gestattet, oder findest Du nicht?


Erlaubt ist hier ja grundsätzlich Alles, solange es Gelaber ist. Bei dem offenkundigen Bedarf würde sich aber auch ein eigener thread rechtfertigen. Hat ja nicht wirklich was mit Schnäppchen zu tun. Ich höre hier nur: 

bei mir hat bc schnell geliefert - bei mir hat’s drei Wochen gedauert - bei mir hat r2 In 1,356 Tagen geliefert - bei mir in 1,555 Tagen - bei mir in 5 Tagen - bei mir gibt’s keine Teillieferung - bei mir aber schon immer - bei mir... was ist denn da jetzt die Quintessenz? Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man. Mal ist der schneller, mal der. Perfekt läufts nirgendwo und bc gehört scheinbar zu den Läden, wo es tendenziell etwas schlechter läuft. Und auch hier gibt’s Ausnahmen. 
Ich sehe nicht den Mehrwert, wenn jetzt jeder seins zeigt. Wenn man daraus eine statistische Erhebung machen würde, hätte es vielleicht ein wenig Aussagekraft.
Und nochmal: ich bin nicht die Forumspolizei. Dann macht halt weiter. Dann darf ich aber auch so Zeug labern wie „mich persönlich nervt das etwas, weil ich den Nutzen nicht sehe“. So, jetzt lass noch mal anstoßen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> So, jetzt lass noch mal anstoßen


Gerne! ​
Eigenen Thread fände ich auch sinnvoll, gute Idee. Ich mache einen auf.


----------



## redspawn2005 (15. Mai 2020)

Für mich liegt der Sinn dieses Austausches über die Lieferzeiten einfach darin dass man seine Erfahrungen hier teilen kann (finde dafür ist das Forum auch da). Und wenn es dann doch mal jemand eilig hat, weiß Derjenige einfach wo er derzeit am schnellsten beliefert wird. 
Das hat nix damit zu tun Shop xyz schlecht zu machen oder Ähnliches...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. Mai 2020)

Ohne die Leute, die der Aussage einzelner (oder doch mehrer) User die Berechtigung absprechen, wäre das Thema schnell ad acta gelegt.


----------



## sf666 (15. Mai 2020)

Ahoi,

bike24 hat ja grad 5/10 Freerider Pro in Aktion. 

Überlegt einen zu holen - nur bin i jetzt ein wenig stutzig der Größe wegen. Fahr ein bissi älteres Modell vom Pro - vermutlich vor dem Verkauf an Adidas - in Größe EUR 43, UK9.0, US 10.0, 280cm...  schau ich in die aktuelle Größentabelle wär das bei 28cm Größe 45,3.

Kann diese Sprünge wer bestätigen? 
Thx a lot, schönen Tag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (15. Mai 2020)

Kann nur sagen, dass ich eine Nummer größer bräuchte bei der letzten Bestellung als alle 6 Paar 5/10 vorher.


----------



## Aldar (15. Mai 2020)

sf666 schrieb:


> Größe 45,3.


zahlendreher?  Wahrscheinlich haben die 5.10 halt nun Adidas größen


----------



## slowbeat (15. Mai 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich habe mit On One deswegen gechattet. Die Rahmen sind für die nächsten Monate für die Komplettbikes reserviert. Anscheinend gibt es gerade eine große Nachfrage nach Komplettbikes und Lieferengpass bei den Rahmen.


So billig werden die Daves eh nie wieder. 
Derzeit steht 799€ als max Preis drin.


----------



## sf666 (15. Mai 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> zahlendreher?  Wahrscheinlich haben die 5.10 halt nun Adidas größen



hey,

Adidas Größen mit den Drittel-Schritten hätt i erwartet und wär ja kein Prob. 

Nur diese Tabelle hat mich jedoch verunsichert:


----------



## Nd-60 (15. Mai 2020)

sf666 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> Adidas Größen mit den Drittel-Schritten hätt i erwartet und wär ja kein Prob.
> 
> ...


mess bei einem paar die innensohle. Hab ich bei meinen nike gemacht und mir mit der Orientierung Reebok bestellt (1 Nr kleiner). Das hat super geklappt. generell trage ich adidas 1 Nummer kleiner  als nike.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (15. Mai 2020)

sf666 schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> bike24 hat ja grad 5/10 Freerider Pro in Aktion.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ging mir auch so. Der neue Freerider ist etwas kleiner/enger als meine beiden alten 5.10 in der gleichen Größe. Die Sohle war zwar nur ca. 2mm kürzer, aber der Schuh hat sich trotzdem kleiner angefühlt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Mai 2020)

Also ich finde die neuen freerider ein gutes Stück schmaler.
Insbesondere die Freerider Pro passen mir deswegen leider nicht mehr


----------



## sf666 (15. Mai 2020)

gn‘abend,

alles klar - danke für Eure antworten, kommentare.. 

5/10 lässt mich wohl auf großem fuß leben..

schöns wochenend


----------



## bobons (16. Mai 2020)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Ja, das ging mir auch so. Der neue Freerider ist etwas kleiner/enger als meine beiden alten 5.10 in der gleichen Größe. Die Sohle war zwar nur ca. 2mm kürzer, aber der Schuh hat sich trotzdem kleiner angefühlt.





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ich finde die neuen freerider ein gutes Stück schmaler.
> Insbesondere die Freerider Pro passen mir deswegen leider nicht mehr



+1 (Wechsel von altem Freerider 2016 oder 2015 auf 2019er Freerider Pro) in derselben nominellen Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (16. Mai 2020)

+1 Same here. Bis vor ein paar Jahren passten 5/10 in meiner üblichen Schuhgröße wie Arsch auf Eimer, seit paar Jahren brauch ich Schuhgröße +1.


----------



## Slartibartfras (16. Mai 2020)

Mist, meine freerider von 2012 sind meine besten Schuhe. Mit meinen breiten Plattfüßen finde ich sonst nichts, brauche auch bei Straßenschuhen EEE bis EEEE Breite. Adidas hat besonders oft schmale Leisten. Gehe mal in die Stadt und probiere aus.

Hat jemand ein gutes Angebot für ne lange Hose? Schau nach Endura MT Burner und der Fox Kevlar, finde aber keine guten Angebote.

Und meint ihr, der MET Parachute wird noch billiger bzw. es kommen Gutscheine für Bike Discount rein? Gibt den gerade für 150€: Link


----------



## sun909 (16. Mai 2020)

Die Revive bei Alutech ist die alte Version ohne festen Hebel zur Entlüftung, oder?

Danke!


----------



## Schibbl (16. Mai 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Alutech ICB Rahmen für 499€
> Gibt's in 5 verschiedenen Farben?
> 
> 
> ...


Verdammt! Ich habe ein n+1 Problem. Mir wurde gerade mit s gedroht wenn ich mir das Schnäppchen nicht entgehen lasse. Frau, ICB 2.0 im wunderschönen blau, Frau, ICB ... der Gedanke dass es ca. 3,5 Mrd. Frauen gibt ... Verdammt!


----------



## goldencore (16. Mai 2020)

"mit s gedroht"? Schläge oder Sex oder Schluss?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Mai 2020)

Zum Glück ist mir das L zu klein, sonst hätte ich sofort bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2020)

XL in Titan elox ?


----------



## Flo7 (16. Mai 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Revive bei Alutech ist die alte Version ohne festen Hebel zur Entlüftung, oder?
> 
> Danke!




Gibt doch keine Version wo der Hebel fix verbaut ist?!


----------



## Fury (16. Mai 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Revive bei Alutech ist die alte Version ohne festen Hebel zur Entlüftung, oder?
> 
> Danke!


Wie kommst du drauf? Der Hebel ist so oder so nicht fest. Der ist abziehbar. 
Ich hab’s mal geordert.


----------



## Schibbl (16. Mai 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> "mit s gedroht"? Schläge oder Sex oder Schluss?


Die ersten beiden würden jetzt nicht so ein Problem darstellen (in Kombination für Genießer ). Der dritte Vorschlag entspricht der Drohung schon sehr und damit dem Gegenteil. Wobei man sich mit einem neuen Fully trösten kann. In solch einem schönen Elox-Blau ...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Mai 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> XL in Titan elox ?


wo? Bei mir wird nur S und L angezeigt.  

Edit: In der Übersicht gibt es auch andere Farben in XL. Hmm, Mal sehen ob ich schwach werde. Der Preis ist geil.


----------



## hardtails (16. Mai 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> wo? Bei mir wird nur S und L angezeigt.



Wenn man so geil darauf ist sollte ein bisschen Eigeninitiative noch drin sein
https://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-ICB-20-Rahmenkit-titan-elox


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Mai 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Wenn man so geil darauf ist sollte ein bisschen Eigeninitiative noch drin sein
> https://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-ICB-20-Rahmenkit-titan-elox


hab meinen Beitrag editiert.


----------



## 2002tii (16. Mai 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Verdammt! Ich habe ein n+1 Problem. Mir wurde gerade mit s gedroht wenn ich mir das Schnäppchen nicht entgehen lasse. Frau, ICB 2.0 im wunderschönen blau, Frau, ICB ... der Gedanke dass es ca. 3,5 Mrd. Frauen gibt ... Verdammt!



Gut, dass es das nicht in M gibt. Sonst hätte ich nun blind einen Rahmen bestellt. Ohne wie bei allen anderen Rädern mich zu fragen, ob das Rad am Ende die richtige Kategorie für mein Vorhaben ist :-D


----------



## 2002tii (16. Mai 2020)

2002tii schrieb:


> Gut, dass es das nicht in M gibt. Sonst hätte ich nun blind einen Rahmen bestellt. Ohne wie bei allen anderen Rädern mich zu fragen, ob das Rad am Ende die richtige Kategorie für mein Vorhaben ist :-D



Sorry doppelpost: gerade nochmal Größentabelle geguckt, S geht bis 173, ich bin 172/173 mit 82SL. Ob das noch passt? Hätte spontan trotzdem M gewählt. Also den größeren Rahmen gewählt


----------



## AndreasMayer (16. Mai 2020)

Ich habe bei dem Alutech-Angebot letzte Woche schon zugeschlagen ...meine bessere Hälfte hat mich an meinem Geburtstag überredet  ein Bike für mich und sie aufzubauen auf dem sie gemäßigte Touren drehen kann...und nicht auf meinem Langholzlaster (slayer)abmühen muss.

Die einzigste Bedingung war kein Blau und nicht silbern....

Also hab ich alles zusammengesucht was ich an Teilen noch da hatte und kaufte noch ein wenig Kleinzeug ein und raus kam ein icb 2.0 in L in dem wirklich wunderschönen  Grün ??


Ich finde die Kiste echt hübsch und muss sagen die Verarbeitung ist tip-top.
Ich konnte keine Macken oder Einschlüsse im elox feststellen .Super Arbeit von den Jungs?

Zusammengebaut ist es bereits .ich hab nur kein Bild davon 




Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (16. Mai 2020)

2002tii schrieb:


> Sorry doppelpost: gerade nochmal Größentabelle geguckt, S geht bis 173, ich bin 172/173 mit 82SL. Ob das noch passt? Hätte spontan trotzdem M gewählt. Also den größeren Rahmen gewählt


Finde ich schon einen Tacken kurz in S für deine Größe. Es hat zwar nicht mehr eine komplette Old-School-Geo, aber man merkt schon das Alter, ebenso beim Sitzwinkel (74°).


----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2020)

MMMMhhhh - könnte man evtl auch als Basis für einen Trailflitzer im Mullet-Aufbau nutzen .....


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Mai 2020)

Uh, dann wird der Sitzwinkel ja noch flacher.


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Uh, dann wird der Sitzwinkel ja noch flacher.


Ob nun 160 mm 27.5 oder 140 mm 29 vorne, is gleich hoch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ob nun 160 mm 27.5 oder 140 mm 29 vorne, is gleich hoch.


Und die gut 2cm mehr Laufradradius verändern so gut wie nichts, soso...


----------



## messias (17. Mai 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und die gut 2cm mehr Laufradradius verändern so gut wie nichts, soso...


Genauso viel oder wenig wie die 2cm weniger Gabelhöhe eventuell? 

EDITH sagt: Das ist natürlich Quatsch. 140mm 29 hat die gleiche Einbaulänge wie 160mm 27,5 - also nicht 2 cm weniger.
Mea culpa


----------



## Flo7 (17. Mai 2020)

Edit bitte löschen...


----------



## slowbeat (17. Mai 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ob nun 160 mm 27.5 oder 140 mm 29 vorne, is gleich hoch.


Falsch, 29' 130mm passt ca. 1:1


----------



## hardtails (17. Mai 2020)

messias schrieb:


> Genauso viel oder wenig wie die 2cm weniger Gabelhöhe eventuell?



Du has die 2cm an der ebl plus um damit das laufrad mit einem plus im radius von 2cm durch passt. 
macht in summe 4cm unterschied und nicht 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Mai 2020)

Es gibt Leute, die machen das mit Absicht?


----------



## messias (17. Mai 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Du has die 2cm an der ebl plus um damit das laufrad mit einem plus im radius von 2cm durch passt.
> macht in summe 4cm unterschied und nicht 2


Da haste Recht. My bad.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die machen das mit Absicht?


Du meinst, das sind solche, die von Bill Gates zwangsgeimpft wurden. ?


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2020)

Völlig egal. Wer es will macht es.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand bei RCZ die Aeffect Kurbel gefunden, die im Newsletter stand? War nicht dabei.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Mai 2020)

Klar, vor zwei drei Wochen gabs noch mehrere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Mai 2020)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Endura SingleTrack Short - Radhose Herren online kaufen | Bergfreunde.de
> 
> 
> Endura - SingleTrack Short - Radhose ➽ Versandkostenfrei ab 50 € - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versand in 24h ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Beratung durch Experten
> ...


Also meine Endura Singletrack ist heute angekommen und ich finde sie super  

Viel Material für das Geld und viele nette Details.

Jeweils ein kleiner Belüftungsreißverschluss am Oberschenkel
zwei seitliche Einschubtaschen mit Reißverschluss
zwei seitliche Klettverschlusstaschen auf/über dem Hintern -> da erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht so ganz 
da der Stoff sich selbst nicht dehnt gibts einen Gummieinsatz am Steiß, sowie rechts und links in der Leistengegend und jeweils am Beinabschluss für Knieprotektoren
der Beinabschluss ist auch nicht gerade abgeschnitten, sondern direkt über dem Knie etwas länger, damit der Oberschenkel über dem Protektor nicht blitzt 
Bundrückseite ist etwas höher geschnitten
Bundweitenverstellung mit Klett außen

Zur Größe kann ich als Frau  nicht viel zu sagen. Fällt evtl. einen ticken größer aus, aber ich würde keine ganze Größe sagen, vllt ne halbe. Trage generell bei Bikeshorts meist Herren M, aber je nach Schnitt auch mal ne L.

Hose gibts immer noch in allen Größen zum gleichen Preis, aber nur in schwarz.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also meine Endura Singletrack ist heute angekommen und ich finde sie super
> 
> Viel Material für das Geld und viele nette Details.
> 
> ...


Ich finde die Regelung des Bundumfangs via Klettverschluss eher suboptimal. Der rollt sich nach einer gewissen Nutzungsdauer zusammen und das Trikot bleibt dran hängen.


----------



## goldencore (18. Mai 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> damit der Oberschenkel über dem Protektor nicht blitzt


Ist das wirklich ein Problem, das Menschen haben?


----------



## rms69 (18. Mai 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich ein Problem, das Menschen haben?


Hast du eine Ahnung wie oft wir auf dem Trail von einem Oberschenkel *geblitzdingst* wurden?
Ich leider auch nicht??


----------



## Spezialeis (18. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich finde die Regelung des Bundumfangs via Klettverschluss eher suboptimal. Der rollt sich nach einer gewissen Nutzungsdauer zusammen und das Trikot bleibt dran hängen.


Ich habe die Hose seit Frühling 2018, trage fast nur diese Hose und das ist mir bis dato nicht passiert. 
Die Arschhosensäcke sind in 99.5% der Zeit unbrauchbar. Ich brauche die nur, wenn mir beim Spontan-Einkaufen ein paar Hände fehlen und ich nur vom Laden zum Bike laufe und dort die die Nahrung vertilge.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich finde die Regelung des Bundumfangs via Klettverschluss eher suboptimal. Der rollt sich nach einer gewissen Nutzungsdauer zusammen und das Trikot bleibt dran hängen.


Finde ich aber immer noch um Welten besser als Gummizüge. Die werden bei längerer Nichtbenutzung gerne mal spröde und reißen. Dann läuft man in einem Sack herum. So einen von Endura hab ich auch noch hier.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Finde ich aber immer noch um Welten besser als Gummizüge. Die werden bei längerer Nichtbenutzung gerne mal spröde und reißen. Dann läuft man in einem Sack herum. So einen von Endura hab ich auch noch hier.


Platzangst hat da coole Versteller, so wie für den Zug des Rucksacks.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Platzangst hat da coole Versteller, so wie für den Zug des Rucksacks.


Hm. Von Platzangst hab ich auch noch nen Sack...  der hatte sowas zumindest noch nicht. ?
Bei der MT500 Spray von Endura sind die Klettverschlüsse auch außen, Probleme mit dem Trikot hatte ich da bisher noch keine. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht, was sich da aufrollen sollte.


----------



## Emerald287 (18. Mai 2020)

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum es nicht einfach Gürtelschlaufen gibt. Gürtel gibt es doch auch in jedwedem Material und für jedweden Zweck.. und halten tut es auch besser, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm. Von Platzangst hab ich auch noch nen Sack...  der hatte sowas zumindest noch nicht. ?
> Bei der MT500 Spray von Endura sind die Klettverschlüsse auch außen, Probleme mit dem Trikot hatte ich da bisher noch keine. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht, was sich da aufrollen sollte.


Endura:






Platzangst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. Mai 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum es nicht einfach Gürtelschlaufen gibt. Gürtel gibt es doch auch in jedwedem Material und für jedweden Zweck.. und halten tut es auch besser, zumindest bei mir.


Gürtel wären die schlimmste der Optionen für mich.  ?
Die MT500 hat übrigens welche, die Singletrack anscheinend ebenso. Die Singletrack _Light_ hat aber laut den Bildern keine.




niconj schrieb:


> Endura:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1045484
> 
> ...


Hm. Meine alte MT500 Spray hatte so eine Schnalle vorne, bei den neueren Versionen haben sie das durch die Klettverschlüsse ersetzt. Tendenziell gefallen mir die Klettverschlüsse sogar etwas besser. Bei meinen Hosen ist übrigens auch der Klettverschluss deutlich weiter hinten aufgenäht, als ich meine, bei dir erkennen zu können. Also selbst wenn sich der Stoff aufrollen sollte (was er bei mir nicht tut), dann ist man noch nicht beim hakeligen Klettverschluss angelegt.

So einen Kletteverschluss kann man übrigens relativ einfach ersetzen, viel viel einfacher als einen eingenähten Gummibund. Wenn der Klettverschluss nicht mehr richtig hält, könnte es sogar schon reichen, die flauschige Seite zu tauschen (oder einfach drüber nähen). Dann sollte der Klettverschluss wieder ziemlich fest sitzen, ohne dass sich ein Trikot drin verfangen kann (alles was haken könnte, ist ja schon an der Hose).
Das kann man vorher ja ziemlich einfach ausprobieren, indem man den Klettverschluss mit einem losen Stück Flauschi ausprobiert.


// Edit
Mit Nähen hast du ja inzwischen etwas Erfahrung. ?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Mai 2020)

Muss mich korrigieren. Habe nicht die Single Track, sondern ein paar Hummvees im Gebrauch. Die sind mit Gürtel. Wüsste nicht, wo da ein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## bobons (18. Mai 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> zwei seitliche Klettverschlusstaschen auf/über dem Hintern -> da erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht so ganz





Spezialeis schrieb:


> Die Arschhosensäcke sind in 99.5% der Zeit unbrauchbar.



IIRC sind diese Taschen für Schaumstoff-, D3O- oder sonstige Polster gedacht, ich meine, dass das bei meiner Singletrack 2014 in der Beschreibung stand. So etwas habe ich bisher weder in freier Wildbahn noch in Läden erblickt.
Vielleicht war Endura auch nur sehr innovativ und hat die Taschen für Ersatz-MNB-Masken vorgesehen.


----------



## Raggygandalf (19. Mai 2020)

Wie könnt ihr denn bei rcz Frankreich bestellen. Auf der französischen Seite kann ich nur nach Frankreich oder monaco als Land liefern


----------



## SilIy (19. Mai 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr denn bei rcz Frankreich bestellen. Auf der französischen Seite kann ich nur nach Frankreich oder monaco als Land liefern



Stells auf DE um?


----------



## Raggygandalf (19. Mai 2020)

Dann finde ich die Artikel nicht mehr...


----------



## Felger (20. Mai 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Dann finde ich die Artikel nicht mehr...


im link das .fr einfach auf .de ändern


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2020)

Raggygandalf schrieb:


> Dann finde ich die Artikel nicht mehr...


Dann kannst du ihn nach D nicht bestellen.


----------



## Raggygandalf (20. Mai 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> im link das .fr einfach auf .de ändern


Hab ich auch probiert. Hat bei mir nix angezeigt. Vllt geht's dann doch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (20. Mai 2020)

dann trifft das von fone zu


----------



## Schibbl (20. Mai 2020)

Martin K S schrieb:


> ACHTUNG:
> "Alle Rücksendungen für eine Rückerstattung können mit einer Rücksendegebühr verbunden sein, diese beträgt 9,99 Euro."


Dann bestelle nur das was du brauchst, in der Größe die du brauchst. Bei Handschuhen für nen 10er, sollte es möglich sein seine Hände vor dem Kauf auch einmal zu vermessen und mit den Größentabellen des Herstellers abzugleichen.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (20. Mai 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Dann bestelle nur das was du brauchst, in der Größe die du brauchst. Bei Handschuhen für nen 10er, sollte es möglich sein seine Hände vor dem Kauf auch einmal zu vermessen und mit den Größentabellen des Herstellers abzugleichen.




Größenumtausch ist bei 24mx inklusive:


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Achtung, Spam: gute Sache





Olgato schrieb:


> ? ?


Als hätte ein Like nicht gereicht


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Habe es in den AGB nachgelesen, ist in der Tat so, es ist mir aber unklar ob diese 10€ zusätzlich zu den Retourenkosten anfallen


Also laut AGB schon, da steht beides drin.
_"Die Kosten der Rücksendung werden vom Kunden getragen."_
und
_"Die Kosten für eine Rücksendung mit einer anschließender Rückgabe betragen 9,99 Euro und werden vom Kunden getragen."_

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das so auch rechtens ist. In § 361 im BGB steht folgendes:
_(1) Über die Vorschriften dieses Untertitels hinaus bestehen keine weiteren Ansprüche gegen den Verbraucher infolge des Widerrufs.
(2) Von den Vorschriften dieses Untertitels darf, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, nicht zum Nachteil des Verbrauchers abgewichen werden. Die Vorschriften dieses Untertitels finden, soweit nichts anderes bestimmt ist, auch Anwendung, wenn sie durch anderweitige Gestaltungen umgangen werden._

Und von zusätzlichen Gebühren bei Widerruf über die Versandkosten hinaus konnte ich da im Gesetz nichts erkennen.

RCZ macht ja aber ähnliches, die erheben auch eine Pauschale bei Rücksendung. Auch das müsste eigentlich rechtswidrig sein, basiert ja alles auf der gleichen EU-Verordnung. Müsste halt mal jemand durchziehen (oder abmahnen?).


// Edit
Hab gerade gesehen, die Rücksendeadresse liegt in Schweden. Da könnte es mit den 9,99 Euro als Versandkostenpauschale durchaus hinkommen, und evtl. hat Schweden da auch noch irgendwelche Zusatzrichtlinien (wie evtl. Luxemburg bei RCZ).


----------



## Cuthepro (22. Mai 2020)

Ist das schon der Reifen mit Addix-Mischung oder gab es da noch eine Variante davor?





__





						SCHWALBE Tyre RACING RAY EVO 29x2.25 Folding  (163219012) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SCHWALBE Tyre RACING RAY EVO 29x2.25 Folding  (163219012)</strong></p> <p>Model:  RACING RAY EVO HS489 </p> <p>Dimensions : 29x2.25</p> <p>ETRTO: 57-622</p> <p>Folding bead</p> <p><br /><span style="text-decoration: underlin




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (22. Mai 2020)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Ist das schon der Reifen mit Addix-Mischung oder gab es da noch eine Variante davor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Ray kam nach der Einführung von Addix auf den Markt bzw. ziemlich zeitgleich. 
Das Bild bei RZC zeigt vermutlich die Performance-Version.


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Mai 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Der Ray kam nach der Einführung von Addix auf den Markt bzw. ziemlich zeitgleich.
> Das Bild bei RZC zeigt vermutlich die Performance-Version.


Wer sich bei RCZ auf das Bild verlässt, der glaubt auch bei McDonalds einen Burger zu bekommen der so aussieht wie auf dem Foto über der Theke ?


----------



## fone (25. Mai 2020)

Mag keiner die Fox 40 27,5 bei RCZ in Vertretung für mich kaufen? Ich kann sie momentan echt nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Flo7 (25. Mai 2020)

Wer braucht denn Sachen, wenn man bei RCZ kauft?


----------



## Jaerrit (25. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Mag keiner die Fox 40 27,5 bei RCZ in Vertretung für mich kaufen? Ich kann sie momentan echt nicht gebrauchen.


Hast Du überhaupt noch Platz? Denk dran das so eine Doppelbrücke ziemlich viel Platz einnimmt, dort könnte man statt dessen so an die 50 Answer-Vorbauten lagern.
Apropos: sind die eigentlich schon angekommen? Frage für einen Freund...


----------



## hasardeur (25. Mai 2020)

Pro-Tipp: Man kann so eine Gabel auch vortrefflich an einen Lidl-Montageständer klemmen und entsprechend lagern.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp: Man kann so eine Gabel auch vortrefflich an einen Lidl-Montageständer klemmen und entsprechend lagern.


Taugt der was? ?


----------



## fone (25. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hast Du überhaupt noch Platz? Denk dran das so eine Doppelbrücke ziemlich viel Platz einnimmt, dort könnte man statt dessen so an die 50 Answer-Vorbauten lagern.
> Apropos: sind die eigentlich schon angekommen? Frage für einen Freund...


Kein Platz, das ist ja das Problem. Die Dame sucht aber fieberhaft nach einer größeren Wohnung.
Dann geht's ab!!!

Die Answer-Vorbauten würde ich eher bei Aliexpress bestellen, da kosten die das ganze Jahr über nur 3,78€.


----------



## Jaerrit (25. Mai 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Taugt der was? ?


Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Kein Platz, das ist ja das Problem. Die Dame sucht aber fieberhaft nach einer größeren Wohnung.
> Dann geht's ab!!!
> 
> Die Answer-Vorbauten würde ich eher bei Aliexpress bestellen, da kosten die das ganze Jahr über nur 3,78€.




mach mich nicht schwach  - ich hab einen RCZ Answer Vorbau verbaut, der kam in einem original anmutenden Karton mit Anleitung und macht qualitativ einen einwandfreien Eindruck. So das ich doch hoffe das der orig. ist mit entsprechender Qualität!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (25. Mai 2020)

Denn gibts in China nicht


----------



## Halorider (25. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren


Ich benutze es seit 1 jahr,für das geld ist top,schraube auch an meinen ebike damit,man darf keine Profi Qualität erwarten aber für hobbyschrauber ist Voll ok


----------



## fone (25. Mai 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> mach mich nicht schwach  - ich hab einen RCZ Answer Vorbau verbaut, der kam in einem original anmutenden Karton mit Anleitung und macht qualitativ einen einwandfreien Eindruck. So das ich doch hoffe das der orig. ist mit entsprechender Qualität!


Natürlich ist der Original.

Auf einigen Bildern hat mich das Finish der Answer Vorbauten nur so stark an die WAKE Vorbauten von ALi erinnert, deswegen reite ich seit ein paar Monaten darauf rum.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. Mai 2020)

OK, gar nicht mitbekommen, danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Mai 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp: Man kann so eine Gabel auch vortrefflich an einen Lidl-Montageständer klemmen und entsprechend lagern.


Ist der empfehlenswert?


----------



## Jaerrit (25. Mai 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ist der empfehlenswert?





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## famagoer (25. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Original.
> 
> Auf einigen Bildern hat mich das Finish der Answer Vorbauten nur so stark an die WAKE Vorbauten von ALi erinnert, deswegen reite ich seit ein paar Monaten darauf rum.


Wieso reitest Du auf Ali rum?! Egal ob auf seinem Vorbau oder anderen Anhängseln - fone ferflucht flechte Fache!

Es wird crazy hier!


----------



## fone (25. Mai 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Es wird crazy hier!


----------



## der-gute (25. Mai 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> mach mich nicht schwach  - ich hab einen RCZ Answer Vorbau verbaut, der kam in einem original anmutenden Karton mit Anleitung und macht qualitativ einen einwandfreien Eindruck. So das ich doch hoffe das der orig. ist mit entsprechender Qualität!





fone schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Original.
> 
> Auf einigen Bildern hat mich das Finish der Answer Vorbauten nur so stark an die WAKE Vorbauten von ALi erinnert, deswegen reite ich seit ein paar Monaten darauf rum.



als ob die nicht ggf. aus der selben Maschine fallen... Answer wird die auch in Fernost zukaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Mai 2020)

Also wer hier keinen Unterschied sehen kann/will, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen... die beiden Teile trennen in jeglicher Hinsicht Welten.


----------



## hardtails (25. Mai 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also wer hier keinen Unterschied sehen kann/will, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen... die beiden Teile trennen in jeglicher Hinsicht Welten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1051019
> Anhang anzeigen 1051021



vorne beide 4 schrauben und hinten auch beide 2. dazu vorne beide platz für einen lenker, hinten für einen gabelschaft.
eindeutig ne kopie


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (25. Mai 2020)

Man muss zwar noch ein bisschen mit der Raspel dran aber dann sehen die zum verwechseln ähnlich aus.


----------



## toastet (25. Mai 2020)

beide ziemlich unschön


----------



## hardtails (25. Mai 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> beide ziemlich unschön



das hat weder @Zweiradfahrer  noch ich verdient


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Mai 2020)

Der Wake-Vorbau sieht aus wie einer von Funn, den ich mal hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Der Wake-Vorbau sieht aus wie ein *unbearbeiteter Rohling des Funnduro *von Funn, den ich mal hatte.



So ?


----------



## PST (25. Mai 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> vorne beide 4 schrauben und hinten auch beide 2. dazu vorne beide platz für einen lenker, hinten für einen gabelschaft.
> eindeutig ne kopie


 + beide schwarz mit weißer Schrift.

Nur wer ist die Kopie?


----------



## Epictetus (25. Mai 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also wer hier keinen Unterschied sehen kann/will, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen... die beiden Teile trennen in jeglicher Hinsicht Welten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1051019
> Anhang anzeigen 1051021


 

Die Funn Vorbauten sehen so aus.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Mai 2020)

?


----------



## fone (26. Mai 2020)

Ich rede vom Finish, also der Oberfläche/Oberflächenbearbeitung.
Edit:
Ach egal.


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Finish, also der Oberfläche/Oberflächenbearbeitung.
> Edit:
> Ach egal.


Einigen wir uns einfach auf folgendes:


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wakevorbau beschde?


----------



## fone (26. Mai 2020)

Natürlich!


----------



## dino246gt (26. Mai 2020)

Moinmoin , kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob bei diesem Angebot hier nur die Stütze oder auch der Lenkerschalter und alles weitere mit dabei ist .





__





						ROCKSHOX Seatpost REVERB STEALTH 31.6x390mm (Travel 125mm) Black (00.6818.028.005) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ROCKSHOX Seatpost REVERB STEALTH 31.6x390mm (Travel 125mm) Black (00.6818.028.005)</strong></p> <p>Travel: 125mm<br />Diameter: 31.6mm<br />Lenght: 390mm  </p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Habe noch eine Reverb von 2010 oder 11 die mittlerweile ordentlich Spiel hat und ein Service daran mit allem drum und dran ist man auch schon bei kanpp 100 Euro und hat dann noch einen Abend arbeit. Da denkt man natürlich schnell mal an was neues


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube die Reverb gibt es gar nicht ohne Hebel, weil die ja als einzige(?) eine hydraulische Ansteuerung haben, wo man nicht mal eben schnell nen Bowdenzug und nen Schaltzug nehmen kann.

Fragt sich halt nur, welcher Hebel dabei ist, der normale vertikale oder der für 1fach-Schaltungen.


----------



## dino246gt (26. Mai 2020)

Konnte auch anhand der *00.6818.028.005* nicht viel finden bei google . 1fach ? Fahre noch 3 X9 oder 10 XT mit 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (26. Mai 2020)

Dann wirst du damit nicht 100% glücklich werden, da hier der Hebel dabei ist, der quasi den Umwerfer-Schalthebel ersetzt. Sprich der 1X-Hebel und nicht der MMX-Hebel. Du kannst aber natürlich deinen alten Hebel weiterverwenden und den neuen auf Halde legen oder weiterverkaufen. Dann tauschst du halt nur die Stütze. Bei RCZ würde ich mich halt auch nicht unbedingt drauf verlassen, da kann auch nen anderer Hebel dabei sein.

Es gibt aber grundsätzlich auch Reverbs ohne Hebel, ist aber dann mehr ein Ersatzteil und auch im Ersatzteilkatalog gelistet. Sowas wird das hier wohl eher nicht sein. Hab ich aber schonmal gekauft bei nem Ausverkauf von Rockshox-Ersatzteilen für kleines Geld und mir den Hebel seperat besorgt. War aber auch dann die 3. und letzte Reverb, die wieder nicht lange durchhielt für mich


----------



## SilIy (26. Mai 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Der Wake-Vorbau sieht aus wie einer von Funn, den ich mal hatte.



Ist auch ne Kopie, ich hatte Mal einen abgeschliffen und unter dem Wake Logo war das FUNN Logo.


----------



## dino246gt (26. Mai 2020)

Ja schade dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich doch den Service mache


----------



## famagoer (26. Mai 2020)

SilIy schrieb:


> Ist auch ne Kopie, ich hatte Mal einen abgeschliffen und unter dem Wake Logo war das FUNN Logo.


Hättest Du weitergeschliffen, wäre Dir sicherlich der drunter liegende LIDL Schriftzug aufgefallen mit einem Coupon-Code für den Montageständer.


----------



## Schibbl (26. Mai 2020)

grobi59 schrieb:


> HILFE!!!!
> Wo bleibt das Nilpferd? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Beitrag über mir gut oder schlecht finden soll!?!


Einfach nochmal die Regeln von Seite 1 kopieren und als Post anfügen. Hilft immer. Zur Unterstützung der Aussage natürlich den Wutbürger-Smiley nicht vergessen.


----------



## AndreasMayer (26. Mai 2020)

SilIy schrieb:


> Ist auch ne Kopie, ich hatte Mal einen abgeschliffen und unter dem Wake Logo war das FUNN Logo.



Dat wird ja immer seltsamer..... Der funn kostet das 2 bis 3 fache von dem wake .echt seltsam muss man nicht verstehen...ich habe auch den wake und nutze den sogar für Testzwecke ob mir ein kurzer oder ein langer Vorbau besser  passt am neuen Bike.
Wenn der kurze besser passt dann fahre ich den wake solange bis ich was gescheites hab.....


SchnäppchenGruß


----------



## SilIy (26. Mai 2020)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Dat wird ja immer seltsamer..... Der funn kostet das 2 bis 3 fache von dem wake .echt seltsam muss man nicht verstehen...ich habe auch den wake und nutze den sogar für Testzwecke ob mir ein kurzer oder ein langer Vorbau besser  passt am neuen Bike.
> Wenn der kurze besser passt dann fahre ich den wake solange bis ich was gescheites hab.....
> 
> 
> SchnäppchenGruß



Die Wake Vorbauten sind unsauber verarbeitet. Die Kanten müssten nachgefräst werden und die Klemmbereiche entsprechend nachgeschliffen. Unter Belastung knacken die entsprechend, aber das tun andere unter Umständen auch. Ich bin die Knapp ein Jahr gefahren und hatte nicht wirklich was zu meckern, vor allem nicht für fünft Euro.


----------



## Heikibike (26. Mai 2020)

Gibts eigemtlich aktuell keinen newsletter von rczbikes - ich hab schon seit Tagen keinen bekommen, Skandal


----------



## Nd-60 (26. Mai 2020)

Heikibike schrieb:


> Gibts eigemtlich aktuell keinen newsletter von rczbikes - ich hab schon seit Tagen keinen bekommen, Skandal


doch täglich keine Ahnung was da los ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (26. Mai 2020)

dino246gt schrieb:


> Konnte auch anhand der *00.6818.028.005* nicht viel finden bei google . 1fach ? Fahre noch 3 X9 oder 10 XT mit 26"


Dann stellt sich aber auch gleich die Frage, ob der Rahmen schon eine interne Ansteuerung der Sattelstütze unterstützt.


----------



## Sahnie (26. Mai 2020)

Heikibike schrieb:


> Gibts eigemtlich aktuell keinen newsletter von rczbikes - ich hab schon seit Tagen keinen bekommen, Skandal


Dann hast du seit mindestens 3 Wochen nichts bestellt, dann fliegt man raus...


----------



## luftschaukel (26. Mai 2020)

Gibts eigentlich keine Schnäppchen mehr, außer bei RCZ? ??‍♂️


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich keine Schnäppchen mehr, außer bei RCZ? ??‍♂️


Wäre ein Lidl Gutschein eine Hilfe? ?


----------



## luftschaukel (27. Mai 2020)

Nö!


----------



## ernmar (27. Mai 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich keine Schnäppchen mehr, außer bei RCZ? ??‍♂️


Die meisten Onlineshops laufen im Moment ja so schon am Limit.  Da wird sich wohl kaum noch einer zusätzliche Bestellungen einfangen wollen. Bike Discount schreibt ja sogar auf seiner Website, dass man im Moment auf große Auswahlbestellungen verzichten soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Mai 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Die meisten Onlineshops laufen im Moment ja so schon am Limit.  Da wird sich wohl kaum noch einer zusätzliche Bestellungen einfangen wollen. Bike Discount schreibt ja sogar auf seiner Website, dass man im Moment auf große Auswahlbestellungen verzichten soll.


Oh... ich brauch da noch eine Ventilkappe, einen Schaltzug, einen Kassettenspacer und eine Tube Fett.


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Mai 2020)

Bitte verschiedene Ventilkappen zur Auswahl bestellen


----------



## null-2wo (27. Mai 2020)

und irgendwas, was erst in 6 wochen lieferbar is, damit das paket noch bissl sinnlos im weg steht


----------



## HabeDEhre (27. Mai 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Fox Proframe in Xl für 109,95 bei BD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mal einen bestellt.
Falls er nicht passt/gefällt würd ich ihn günstig weitergeben bevor ich wieder zurückschicke. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## wesone (27. Mai 2020)

YETI 2019 Build kit (SRAM X01) for Frameset SB130 TURQ Series  (A2619312) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>YETI 2019 Build kit (SRAM X01) for Frameset SB130 TURQ Series  (A2619312)</strong></p> <p><br />Kit intended for Yeti SB130 TURQ Series 29" frame 2019<br /><br /><br />Specification:</p> <p><strong>Handlebar:</strong> YETI <span class="t




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




lohnen sich diese buildkits bei RCZ  ? Hat sich da schon mal jemand mit auseinander gesetzt. Ich möchte ein BIke aufbauen (keine Yeti) und bin am überlegen.


----------



## ma1208 (27. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte es mal für meinen Neuaufbau für ein Beispiel (nicht dieses) durchgerechnet. Ich kam bei normaler Bestellung der einzelnen Teile (teilweise nicht genau die, aber vergleichbar) auf etwa den gleichen Preis. Und einige Teile wären trotzdem für mich ein Kompromiss gewesen. Lohnt sich daher meines Erachtens nur, wenn man wirklich exakt die Teile des Sets haben möchte.


----------



## fexbru (27. Mai 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> YETI 2019 Build kit (SRAM X01) for Frameset SB130 TURQ Series  (A2619312) RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> <p><strong>YETI 2019 Build kit (SRAM X01) for Frameset SB130 TURQ Series  (A2619312)</strong></p> <p><br />Kit intended for Yeti SB130 TURQ Series 29" frame 2019<br /><br /><br />Specification:</p> <p><strong>Handlebar:</strong> YETI <span class="t
> ...


hast halt außer einer Gabel und evtl den Dämpfer (finde ich in der Auflistung nicht) ein komplettes Bike. Dafür finde ich den Preis bei einem Yeti schon ganz gut 
hier stand kompletter Unsinn meinerseits... 
danke an @Flo7


----------



## Flo7 (27. Mai 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> hast halt außer einer Gabel und evtl den Dämpfer (finde ich in der Auflistung nicht) ein komplettes Bike. Dafür finde ich den Preis bei einem Yeti schon ganz gut



???

Das Build Kit kommt ohne Frame! und mit Gutscheincode kostet es 1199€.

Preis ist für die aufgelisteten Teile nicht schlecht!


----------



## hw_doc (27. Mai 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also wer hier keinen Unterschied sehen kann/will, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen... die beiden Teile trennen in jeglicher Hinsicht Welten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1051019
> Anhang anzeigen 1051021



Die Schrauben seh ich bei jedenfalls beiden schon (im Geiste) rosten...


----------



## wesone (27. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Das Build Kit kommt ohne Frame! und mit Gutscheincode kostet es 1199€.
> 
> Preis ist für die aufgelisteten Teile nicht schlecht!


meine Frage zielte darauf ob, wenn die die Teile einzelnen zusammen sucht, zum aktuell günstigsten Preis, man günstiger wegkommt. Oder ob das Set, wie oft bei RCZ, konkurrenzlos günstig ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (27. Mai 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> meine Frage zielte darauf ob, wenn die die Teile einzelnen zusammen sucht, zum aktuell günstigsten Preis, man günstiger wegkommt. Oder ob das Set, wie oft bei RCZ, konkurrenzlos günstig ist?



einfach die Liste weiterführen und schauen was am Ende bei rauskommt:



SRAM X01 Carbon EAGLE 30T397,5​r2Shifter: SRAM GX EAGLE27,5​r2Cassette: SRAM 1275 EAGLE 10-50T137,5​r2DT Swiss M1700 30mm229,9​TNC-HamburgStem: RACEFACE Aeffect R 35x40mm69,9​fahrrad.de


----------



## Flo7 (27. Mai 2020)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> einfach die Liste weiterführen und schauen was am Ende bei rauskommt:
> 
> 
> 
> SRAM X01 Carbon EAGLE 30T397,5​r2Shifter: SRAM GX EAGLE27,5​r2Cassette: SRAM 1275 EAGLE 10-50T137,5​r2DT Swiss M1700 30mm229,9​TNC-HamburgStem: RACEFACE Aeffect R 35x40mm69,9​fahrrad.de




Du hast nur ein Laufrad genommen und kein Laufradsatz   Der Lrs kostet im Netz um die 450-500€, oder hier im bikemarket bei Last-bikes 350€...



wesone schrieb:


> meine Frage zielte darauf ob, wenn die die Teile einzelnen zusammen sucht, zum aktuell günstigsten Preis, man günstiger wegkommt. Oder ob das Set, wie oft bei RCZ, konkurrenzlos günstig ist?



Hab ich schon verstanden, aber da brauchst du ja nur alle Teile zusammenrechnen...


----------



## fone (27. Mai 2020)

Ja gibt's denn hier niemanden, der so blöd ist, für den Typen das Zusammenrechnen zu übernehmen?
Ich bin verwundert.


----------



## Fury (27. Mai 2020)

Mal ne Frage an die Experten:

ich habe mich bei RCZ angemeldet und, wie ich meine, auch den Newsletter bestellt. Ich bekomme aber keine Emails und damit auch keine Rabattcodes. Wenn ich mein Konto prüfe passt alles.
Was mache ich falsch? Bekommt man die Rabattcodes nicht über Email/Newsletter?


----------



## Ghoste (27. Mai 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Experten:
> 
> ich habe mich bei RCZ angemeldet und, wie ich meine, auch den Newsletter bestellt. Ich bekomme aber keine Emails und damit auch keine Rabattcodes. Wenn ich mein Konto prüfe passt alles.
> Was mache ich falsch? Bekommt man die Rabattcodes nicht über Email/Newsletter?



Du musst dazu den Kundenservice anschreiben, dass du den Newsletter haben möchtest.
Ist die neue Customer Experience bei RCZ und fördert schon vor der ersten Bestellung die Kundenbindung.


----------



## Fury (27. Mai 2020)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Du musst dazu den Kundenservice anschreiben, dass du den Newsletter haben möchtest.
> Ist die neue Customer Experience bei RCZ und fördert schon vor der ersten Bestellung die Kundenbindung.


soso, aber warum hab ich eine email von denen bekommen, dankend, dass ich subskribiert habe? Kommt aber nüscht!


----------



## BigJohn (27. Mai 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> soso, aber warum hab ich eine email von denen bekommen, dankend, dass ich subskribiert habe? Kommt aber nüscht!


Das Problem ist deine Erwartungshaltung 

Kann bitte jemand nen Gag zum isartrails-shop bringen?


----------



## Fury (27. Mai 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist deine Erwartungshaltung


war ja klar... 

hab mich jetzt einfach neu angemeldet. mal sehen was passiert.
ich erwarte nichts, genauso wie von dem fadne hier


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (27. Mai 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> soso, aber warum hab ich eine email von denen bekommen, dankend, dass ich subskribiert habe? Kommt aber nüscht!


Damit du direkt weißt, worauf du dich einlässt. Das läuft da so: bestellen, ein paar Monate warten, und schon flattert der newsletter/die Ware ins Haus. Gerade dann, wenn du nicht mehr daran gedacht hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (27. Mai 2020)

Die Versandkosten werden gefühlt jede woche 1€ teurer bei RCZ 11€ für den Service von GLS ist schon ne Frechheit


----------



## hardtails (27. Mai 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Die Versandkosten werden gefühlt jede woche 1€ teurer bei RCZ 11€ für den Service von GLS ist schon ne Frechheit



danke. das erinnert mich das ich mal nachfragen kann was sie mit meinem vorbau vorhaben den gls nich ausliefern wollte....


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. Mai 2020)

Du Glueckspilz, von mir haben sie 16€ genommen.


----------



## Flo7 (27. Mai 2020)

Nach Österreich sind es aktuell auch 15€ aber zum Glück mit UPS. Der Laden funktioniert zumindest...


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Mai 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> danke. das erinnert mich das ich mal nachfragen kann was sie mit meinem vorbau vorhaben den gls nich ausliefern wollte....


Ich dachte die Answer Vorbauten sind inzwischen ausgeliefert? Etwa doch nicht?


----------



## davez (27. Mai 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Damit du direkt weißt, worauf du dich einlässt. Das läuft da so: bestellen, ein paar Monate warten, und schon flattert der newsletter/die Ware ins Haus. Gerade dann, wenn du nicht mehr daran gedacht hast.


Das ist dann wie Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. Mai 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Das ist dann wie Weihnachten


Stimmt kommt auch jedes Jahr total überraschend?


----------



## xlacherx (28. Mai 2020)

dirk_mos schrieb:


> 499€ FFWD Carbon LRS AM 27,5 DT350 33mm VR15mm HR12mm Boost/NonBoost/Shimano/XD wählbar. Inkl Tubeless Tape & Ventile & Tragetasche
> 
> FFWD Outlaw-am-350



Taugen die Felgen was? 500€ für nen LRS mit Carbon Felgen ist ja an sich echt geil


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (28. Mai 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Taugen die Felgen was? 500€ für nen LRS mit Carbon Felgen ist ja an sich echt geil


Ey das wollte ich auch fragen!!!


----------



## xlacherx (28. Mai 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ey das wollte ich auch fragen!!!


mich hält grad nur die Centerlock Nabe und die fetten Decals vom kauf ab 
Aber wäre schon interessant, obs erfahrungsberichte zu den Felgen gibt... Google spukt dazu ja nicht viel aus


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (28. Mai 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Taugen die Felgen was? 500€ für nen LRS mit Carbon Felgen ist ja an sich echt geil



Ich habe mir den LRS letztens Jahr gekauft. Der Kontakt mit FFWD lief super. Ich habe vorne non boost und hinten boost mit xd-Freilauf bestellt. Es sind 240er Naben statt 350er verbaut worden.
Mir gefällt der LRS sehr gut. Fährt sich gut und problemlos. Fahre ihn tubless, das abdichten war etwas umständlich. Mein Tesaband hat auf der Felge nicht geklebt. Mit Gorilla-tape ging es dann problemlos.


----------



## Flo7 (28. Mai 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Taugen die Felgen was? 500€ für nen LRS mit Carbon Felgen ist ja an sich echt geil



Ich hatte die XC 29" 240S version, waren optisch schon sehr ansprechend und Felgen haben einwandfrei ausgesehen!
Set war auch kpmlett mit LRS Taschen, Centerlock Adapter usw... Für den Preis wirklich gut!

Felgen haben halt nur 26mm Maulweite!


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Mai 2020)

26mm Maulweite, die 33mm sind außen... 28 Speichen und Straightpull, ist ja inzwischen salonfähig, aber dazu lässt sich vortrefflich im Laufrad-Unterforum diskutieren, für die Diskussion 28 vs 32 und Straightpull vs J-Bend wurde meines Wissens extra ein zusätzlicher Server angemietet ?


----------



## Duc851 (28. Mai 2020)

Für 2.3er Reifen langt die Maulweite ?


----------



## DerohneName (28. Mai 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Damit du direkt weißt, worauf du dich einlässt. Das läuft da so: bestellen, ein paar Monate warten, und schon flattert der newsletter/die Ware ins Haus. Gerade dann, wenn du nicht mehr daran gedacht hast.


Ahja- wo ist eigentlich mein DPX2 Perf. Elite

Hat irgendwer schon ne E-Mail bekommen hierzu?


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ahja- wo ist eigentlich mein DPX2 Perf. Elite
> 
> Hat irgendwer schon ne E-Mail bekommen hierzu?


Bist Du sicher das es nicht doch ein DPS Factory oder ein DPX2 Performance ohne Elite wird ?
Habe jedenfalls noch den Status „en cours“ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (28. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher das es nicht doch ein DPS Factory oder ein DPX2 Performance ohne Elite wird ?
> Habe jedenfalls noch den Status „en cours“ ?


Wir werden sehen- ich werde ihn mir nicht behalten, aber dennoch wäre ein DPS suboptimal :-D


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Mai 2020)

DerohneName schrieb:


> ich werde ihn mir nicht behalten


Nein? Was leddschde Brais?


----------



## dino246gt (28. Mai 2020)

Moimin, hatte mich ja hier schonmal wegen einer Sattelstütze verlaufen. Nun nochmal konkret zu den rcz Angeboten , woran erkenne ich um welchen betätigungshebel usw. handelt . Die Produktnr. dort sind ja nicht zu gebrauchen da man da im Netz nichts zu findet  .
Also aktuell habe ich eine Reverb A1 125mm 31,6 und habe links und recht XT schalthbel , wenn ich mal alles durchrechne sich kaum ein Service lohnt zumal ich damals nur 135 gezahlt habe und mit großem Service kit und Öl und Werkzeug ist man auch schnell bei 100. Daher überlege ich halt dort eine neue zu nehmen habe aber dort auch noch nie bestellt , oder besser finger davon lassen


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Mai 2020)

Sorry, sitze noch an der exakten Aufstellung bezüglich der Einzelpreise aus dem Yeti Build-Kit, wenn ich damit fertig bin konsultiere ich direkt meine Glaskugel


----------



## DerohneName (28. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Nein? Was leddschde Brais?


Schon an jemand anderen verkauft- außer du willst zu nem Wucherpreis kaufen ;-))


----------



## xlacherx (28. Mai 2020)

Xjrbenjamin schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den LRS letztens Jahr gekauft. Der Kontakt mit FFWD lief super. Ich habe vorne non boost und hinten boost mit xd-Freilauf bestellt. Es sind 240er Naben statt 350er verbaut worden.
> Mir gefällt der LRS sehr gut. Fährt sich gut und problemlos. Fahre ihn tubless, das abdichten war etwas umständlich. Mein Tesaband hat auf der Felge nicht geklebt. Mit Gorilla-tape ging es dann problemlos.Anhang anzeigen 1052805


Kann man die decals runter popeln?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Mai 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Kann man die decals runter popeln?


„Decals under clear coat“


----------



## Flo7 (29. Mai 2020)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Nur asymmetrisch!



Hm, was willst du damit sagen? Das die Felgen asymmetrisch ist, was ja gut ist 

Evo 6, Cannondale Al Offset sind sie nicht...


----------



## nosaint77 (29. Mai 2020)

Sorry, da lief alter Wein durch neue Schläuche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfras (31. Mai 2020)

Hat jemanden einen günstigen Drehmomentschlüssel gesehen beim Stöbern?

Bikeunit hat die Basis Fox Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren runtergesetzt:
Fox Enduro Pro Knee/Shin Guards Herren grey vintage
https://m.bikeunit.de/fox-enduro-pro-kneeshin-guards-men-grey-vintage-921087.html


----------



## Frog (31. Mai 2020)

habe mir bei Stadler die Armprotektoren von FOX in XL liefern lassen....sind prompt zurück gegangen. Grauenhaft.
Viel zu lang und schneiden ein.


----------



## Slartibartfras (31. Mai 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> habe mir bei Stadler die Armprotektoren von FOX in XL liefern lassen....sind prompt zurück gegangen. Grauenhaft.
> Viel zu lang und schneiden ein.



Hast zu viel Oberarmmuckis, musst mehr Salat essen. Den jeder weiß: von Salat schrumpft der Bizeps!

Meine Freundin fährt die am Ellenbogen gerne, die Knieteile waren ihr aber auch zu eng oben, die eignen sich eher für drahtige Beine.


----------



## goldencore (31. Mai 2020)

Slartibartfras schrieb:


> Meine Freundin fährt die am Ellenbogen gerne, die Knieteile waren ihr aber auch zu eng oben, die eignen sich eher für drahtige Beine.


Hoffentlich liest deine Freundin diesen Post nicht!


----------



## Slartibartfras (31. Mai 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liest deine Freundin diesen Post nicht!



Wer weiß, vllt hat sie zu viele Muskeln? 

Im Ernst, mache mir keine Sorgen. Sie kann nicht lesen.

Back to topic: keine günstige Drehmomentschlüssel gesehen?


----------



## Emerald287 (1. Juni 2020)

Naja, was ist denn günstig? Und welcher Drehmomentbereich?

Gut und günstig: Proxxon

Gedore Red für den Bereich 10-50NM, 3/8-Zoll, mit Rechts- und Linksauslösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Juni 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Gut und günstig: Proxxon



?


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. Juni 2020)

Slartibartfras schrieb:


> Back to topic: keine günstige Drehmomentschlüssel gesehen?


Bei bike-components gibt es welche von fuffzehnsekunden, oder wie die sich nennen, mit Bits dazu. Musst mal schauen...
Edit meint: gab es mal, jetzt jedoch nicht mehr.


----------



## Leggy (1. Juni 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Bei bike-components gibt es welche von fuffzehnsekunden, oder wie die sich nennen, mit Bits dazu. Musst mal schauen...
> Edit meint: gab es mal, jetzt jedoch nicht mehr.


Den hatte ich mir geholt und für 35 euros oder so ist der echt top.

Danke an alle die im Nachbarfaden Schnäppchen posten.. Habe durch Euch schon echt viel Zeugs gekauft !


----------



## Oerek (1. Juni 2020)

Ich hab den hier seit Weihachten;





						LifeLine X-Tools Essential Drehmomentschlüssel-Set
					

LifeLine X-Tools Essential Drehmomentschlüssel-Set




					www.bike24.de
				



40€

Bin soweit zufrieden, made in Taiwan und die beiliegenden Bits sind auch vernünftig in Auswahl und Qualität.
Das Case ist besser als bei meinen größeren Proxxon oder WGB Drehmomentschlüsseln.. nur so als Vergleich.


----------



## Nd-60 (1. Juni 2020)

Oerek schrieb:


> Ich hab den hier seit Weihachten;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da geht auch der von Rose. 
ich weiss nicht wo der gesamt Preis günstiger ist
die sind alle gelabelt aus fern Ost  








						2-24 Nm Drehmomentschlüssel | ROSE Bikes
					

Der ROSE 2-24 Nm Drehmomentschlüssel ist ein Muss für die sichere Befe




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Slartibartfras (1. Juni 2020)

Nice, danke euch, die ROSE sieht gut aus!

Bei der Protektorensuche habe ich noch die alten Modelle von Endura bei Bergfreund günstig gefunden:
Endura - Singletrack Shin Protector - Protektor

Wenn man sich für den Newsletter anmeldet gibt es nochmal 5€ Rabatt.


----------



## wartool (2. Juni 2020)

Wenn jemand von Euch die 4-Kolben XT von RCZ verpasst hat: ich gebe meine wegen Projektaufgabe zum Selbstkostenpreis plus Porto ab. ->PN


----------



## Flo7 (2. Juni 2020)

wartool schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von Euch die 4-Kolben XT von RCZ verpasst hat: ich gebe meine wegen Projektaufgabe zum Selbstkostenpreis plus Porto ab. ->PN



Hast du sie schon bekommen?


----------



## wartool (2. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hast du sie schon bekommen?



ja, letzte Woche


----------



## plastin (2. Juni 2020)

Die 8020 oder 8120?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (3. Juni 2020)

SHIMANO FRONT Disc Brake XT BL-M8000 / BR-M8020   Rear identisch..


----------



## Asko (3. Juni 2020)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Hier nur 87,99
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4kolben vs 2kolben Bremssattel...


----------



## wolfsgut (3. Juni 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> 4kolben vs 2kolben Bremssattel...


Auch grad gesehen


----------



## reflux (3. Juni 2020)

Die Aldi und Lidl Montageständer sind ja immer ganz gute Angebote. Leider war ich immer zu spät.
Gibt es noch günstige Alternativen?


----------



## Toolkid (3. Juni 2020)

Deckenhaken und ein Stück Spanngurt/Seil


----------



## Fury (3. Juni 2020)

reflux schrieb:


> Gibt es noch günstige Alternativen?











						Siemens-Lufthaken – Etel-Tuning
					

Der originale Siemens Lufthaken ist zurück!




					etel-tuning.eu


----------



## Schibbl (3. Juni 2020)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Wer ein Kinderfahrrad aufbauen möchte oder fundamentalistischer Hardcore-CC-ler ganz alter Schule ist:
> Leichte 140er Scheibe für schmale 3 Taler
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist eher etwas für den 50kg Spar-FOX als für CC-Piloten. Die schrauben sich mit 120 Gramm zwei Bremsscheiben mit 4 Titanschräubchen an die 6-Loch Aufnahme. Da steht dann eher Ashima auf der Bremsscheibe.


----------



## Flo7 (4. Juni 2020)

dzmitryt schrieb:


> Met Parachute MCR MIPS MTB Helmet um 228,99€



Falls es jemanden interessiert, Bike-Components geht den Preis mit, auch bei den ausverkauften Modellen!


----------



## mok2905 (4. Juni 2020)

Gibts zu den Bremsen bei RCZ noch nen Code? Mit Steuern und Versand kommt man so auf 139€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (4. Juni 2020)

wartool schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von Euch die 4-Kolben XT von RCZ verpasst hat: ich gebe meine wegen Projektaufgabe zum Selbstkostenpreis plus Porto ab. ->PN


Hatte das Paar auch bestellt, aber meine Bestellung wurde heute storniert. Angeblich wurde die hintere Bremse nicht geliefert. Sie schicken mir nur die vordere...  
Würdest du deine einzeln abgeben? Leitungslänge?


----------



## NorKam (4. Juni 2020)

Oder alternativ die MT520 v/h um 99,- bei CNC. Hatte mich vorher auch bei RCZ umgeschaut und dann bei CNC zugeschlagen...


----------



## isartrails (4. Juni 2020)

NorKam schrieb:


> Oder alternativ die MT520 v/h um 99,- bei CNC.


Magura fällt nicht in mein "Beuteschema". Bei vielen Rädern im Keller versuche ich halt möglichst keinen Komponenten-Hersteller-Mix zu erreichen. Muss schon vor jeder Tour darauf achten, welche Ersatzschlauchgröße ich einpacke. Will nicht auch noch jedesmal die Bremsbeläge passend aussuchen müssen...


----------



## piilu (4. Juni 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> . Muss schon vor jeder Tour darauf achten, welche Ersatzschlauchgröße ich einpacke.


Funktioniert 26" nicht mit allen Größen?


----------



## fexbru (4. Juni 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Magura fällt nicht in mein "Beuteschema". Bei vielen Rädern im Keller versuche ich halt möglichst keinen Komponenten-Hersteller-Mix zu erreichen. Muss schon vor jeder Tour darauf achten, welche Ersatzschlauchgröße ich einpacke. Will nicht auch noch jedesmal die Bremsbeläge passend aussuchen müssen...


die MT520 ist von Shimano ist im Endeffekt die XT-4Kolben Bremse nur ohne die Verstellerei am Hebel und am Sattel ohne Banjo


----------



## Nd-60 (4. Juni 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Funktioniert 26" nicht mit allen Größen?


versuch mal 26 zoll bei 29x2.6 das ist mehr Not als Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (4. Juni 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> die MT520 ist von Shimano ist im Endeffekt die XT-4Kolben Bremse nur ohne die Verstellerei am Hebel und am Sattel ohne Banjo


Ah, sorry, da war ich wohl im falschen Film. Wusste ich nicht.


piilu schrieb:


> Funktioniert 26" nicht mit allen Größen?


Ich wollte es nicht drauf ankommen lassen. Aber vielleicht hat jemand andere Erfahrungen und erteilt mir ne "Freigabe".


----------



## wartool (4. Juni 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hatte das Paar auch bestellt, aber meine Bestellung wurde heute storniert. Angeblich wurde die hintere Bremse nicht geliefert. Sie schicken mir nur die vordere...
> Würdest du deine einzeln abgeben? Leitungslänge?


 nur im Set - habe x Interessenten.. melde mich, falls sie übrig bleibt


----------



## piilu (4. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> versuch mal 26 zoll bei 29x2.6 das ist mehr Not als Lösung


Das ist aber auch schon ein Extremfall und selbst wenn wahrscheinlich immer noch besser als schieben


----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nicht drauf ankommen lassen. Aber vielleicht hat jemand andere Erfahrungen und erteilt mir ne "Freigabe".



26“ Latex funktioniert auch bei 29“, auch bei 2.6er Breite.


----------



## famagoer (5. Juni 2020)

Etwas off topic zum aktuellen Deal:



sorny schrieb:


> Troy Lee Designs A2 Decoy MIPS Helm aus der Adidas Team Collabo für nette 120€
> 
> navy: https://www.bike24.de/p1327251.html
> black: https://www.bike24.de/p1327244.html



... gehts nur mir so, oder sind diese Troy Lee Design Sachen einfach ohne Ausnahme immer schirch? Angefangen vom Specialized Demo über Trikots bis Helme - das Zeug führt beim Original meist zum Wertverlust.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juni 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nicht drauf ankommen lassen. Aber vielleicht hat jemand andere Erfahrungen und erteilt mir ne "Freigabe".


26" passt auch in 27,5", bei 29" gehts dann vielleicht schon eher in die Richtung Leichtbauschlauch, weil das Material stärker gedehnt wird. Zum nachhause rollen wirds aber schon gehen.
27,5" sollte aber für alle passen.


----------



## famagoer (5. Juni 2020)

wartool schrieb:


> Habe eben bei mydealz ein nettes Werkzeugset eingestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nix für ungut, aber da kauf ich mir um dasselbe Geld eine Kombi aus WERA und ParkTool.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Juni 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber da kauf ich mir um dasselbe Geld eine Kombi aus WERA und ParkTool.


Aber dann haste nicht so ne tolle Tasche


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Juni 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber da kauf ich mir um dasselbe Geld eine Kombi aus WERA und ParkTool.




gehört eher in diesen Thread






						Bekloppte Preise im Bikemarkt-Die Highlights
					

Moin allerseits,  ich weiß nicht, ob es Euch auch so geht, aber manchmal frag ich mich wie manche Leute die Preise für Ihre zu verkaufenden Bikeparts oder Bikes im Bikemarkt festlegen...Wo man hinschaut Preise, die so lächerlich hoch sind, dass man sich nur an den Kopf tippt. Nun ja, klar kann...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## wartool (5. Juni 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber da kauf ich mir um dasselbe Geld eine Kombi aus WERA und ParkTool.


Das ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. Die Qualität diesrs Sets ist jedenfalls wie die der Montageständer dieser Marke echt gut. Bevor sich Leute einen 0815 Grundstock an Werkzeug anschaffen... wäre dieses Set meine Empfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (5. Juni 2020)

Ist dieser Shop Seriös??



TitusLE schrieb:


> XXXXXXX
> Hammerpreis!



Links gelöscht, nicht das jemand eines kauft!


----------



## JDEM (5. Juni 2020)

Zahlung nur per Vorkasse...









						radeldoch.de: Vorsicht Fakeshop! Ihre Erfahrungen
					

Handelt es sich bei dem Onlineshop für Fahrräder um einen Fakeshop oder werden die Zweiräder wirklich geliefert? Wir raten von einer Bestellung ab.




					www.verbraucherschutz.com


----------



## Downhillsocke (6. Juni 2020)

Kann man nicht einen Extra-Faden für RCZ-Deals aufmachen?

*Der Schnäppchenjägerfaden besteht ja nun zu 80% nur noch aus RCZ-Deals.*


----------



## Flo7 (6. Juni 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einen Extra-Faden für RCZ-Deals aufmachen?
> 
> *Der Schnäppchenjägerfaden besteht ja nun zu 80% nur noch aus RCZ-Deals.*



Was würde das bringen?


----------



## JDEM (6. Juni 2020)

Übersichtlichkeit!


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. Juni 2020)

Die Anzahl der derzeitigen Schnäppchen ist eh recht übersichtlich.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. Juni 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einen Extra-Faden für RCZ-Deals aufmachen?
> 
> *Der Schnäppchenjägerfaden besteht ja nun zu 80% nur noch aus RCZ-Deals.*



 Sind RCZ Schnäppchen keine Schnäppchen?


----------



## Steefan (6. Juni 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Übersichtlichkeit!



Stimme ich zu, aber erkauft durch weitere (Über?)regulierung.

Die Idee, welche wohl dahinter stecken könnte, ist dass die Leute, die grundsätzlich für sich entschieden haben, dort niemals zu bestellen (Gründe dafür gibt es ja einige), sich halt täglich durch die ganzen RCZ-Schnäppchen kämpfen müssen, um dazwischen evtl. mal was passendes für sich zu finden. Wenn das durch einen getrennten Thread vorgefiltert würde, wäre das für diese Menschen klar von Vorteil.

Aber ob das eine Verbesserung (unter dem Strich) für alle darstellt, bezweifle ich.


----------



## xlacherx (7. Juni 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einen Extra-Faden für RCZ-Deals aufmachen?
> 
> *Der Schnäppchenjägerfaden besteht ja nun zu 80% nur noch aus RCZ-Deals.*


mimimi und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2020)




----------



## Nd-60 (7. Juni 2020)

Piebald schrieb:


> Der Code wird bei mir als ungültig angezeigt. ?



Das gehört hier her. Es könnte daran liegen, daß der Code erst ab 0.00h geht oder du den falschen Artikel im Warenkorb hast


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch hatte extra auf die E1900 gewartet....
> 
> Da steht auch was dabei von Montag.... Versuch ich es morgen noch mal.


ja richtig, da steht was von montag, nämlich das hier:



> Offer available until monday  08th june  2020 at midnight (CET)



bedeutet ungefähr so viel wie: angebot gültig bis montag ....


----------



## Flo7 (7. Juni 2020)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ja,aber nicht in RCZ Land
> Die schreiben bis,meinen aber ab.
> ...




Das war noch nie so... Die Angebote im Newsletter sind normal sofort gültig bis zum angebenden Zeitpunkt!

Kam aber immer wieder vor, dass der Gutscheincode einfach nicht gültig war weils ein Systemfehler gibt.

EDIT: Komisch, aber vlt müsst ihr auch den richtigen LRS auswählen


----------



## prolink (7. Juni 2020)

manche artikel werden auch nicht in alle Länder Versendet. hatte ich schon mehrmals
dann geht der Code auch nicht


----------



## Flo7 (7. Juni 2020)

Ich finde es wirklich interessant, welche Gerüchte es um RCZ gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LangweiligerTyp (7. Juni 2020)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder Lrs bei RZC
> 
> DT SWISS Paire de Roues M1900 SPLINE 22.5 29" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 9x135mm) Black (W0M1900AFIXS102767 / W0M1900IFQTS102768) = 129.99e au lieu de 455.21e
> 
> [...]


Hinterachse 9x135mm ... kann das stimmen? Ich dachte hinten wäre immer 10x135..!?


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Juni 2020)

LangweiligerTyp schrieb:


> Hinterachse 9x135mm ... kann das stimmen? Ich dachte hinten wäre immer 10x135..!?


9x135mm ist korrekt. Wenn schnellspanner


----------



## LangweiligerTyp (8. Juni 2020)

Ja, Schnellspanner.. Hab bei mir gemessen. Da sind es 10 mm Durchmesser. Wenn ich mir beispielsweise Laufradsätze bei BC anschaue, (https://www.bike-components.de/de/komponenten/laufraeder/29-laufraeder/) gibt es da auch nur 10x135er Einbaumaße für HR-Schnellspanner. Bin verwirrt..


----------



## toastet (8. Juni 2020)

Vorne sind es 9mm, hinten 10mm. Man spricht aber gerne hinten auch von 9mm hinten (9x135), um klar zu machen, dass es sich um die 5mm Durchmesser Standardschnellspanner handelt. 10x135 sind dann eigentlich generell 10mm Steckachsen bzw. 10mm Bolt-thru. Ebenso gibt es in 10mm aber auch noch bolt-in und die gute alte Schraubachse. Schlussendlich ist das aber nicht so wild, da alle Typen in ein Standardausfallende für Schnellspanner passen. Die spezifischen Sachen mit bolt-thru oder bolt-in sind halt mehr für spezifische Anwendungen, horizontale Ausfallenden an Dirt Bikes oder zB älteren Downhill Bikes. Wobei ich wohl nie wieder nen 5mm Schnellspanner fahren würde, weil es mit 10mm Schnellspanner als bolt-thru achse so viel leichter zu montieren ist und dazu noch stabiler. Das Maß hat sich aber nie so richtig durchgesetzt und findet sich halt vorallem an Naben, wo man die Endkappen tauschen kann.


----------



## LangweiligerTyp (8. Juni 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Vorne sind es 9mm, hinten 10mm. Man spricht aber gerne hinten auch von 9mm hinten (9x135), um klar zu machen, dass es sich um die 5mm Durchmesser Standardschnellspanner handelt. 10x135 sind dann eigentlich generell 10mm Steckachsen bzw. 10mm Bolt-thru. Ebenso gibt es in 10mm aber auch noch bolt-in und die gute alte Schraubachse. Schlussendlich ist das aber nicht so wild, da alle Typen in ein Standardausfallende für Schnellspanner passen. Die spezifischen Sachen mit bolt-thru oder bolt-in sind halt mehr für spezifische Anwendungen, horizontale Ausfallenden an Dirt Bikes oder zB älteren Downhill Bikes. Wobei ich wohl nie wieder nen 5mm Schnellspanner fahren würde, weil es mit 10mm Schnellspanner als bolt-thru achse so viel leichter zu montieren ist und dazu noch stabiler. Das Maß hat sich aber nie so richtig durchgesetzt und findet sich halt vorallem an Naben, wo man die Endkappen tauschen kann.


Danke für die Info!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Juni 2020)

manche artikel von rcz werden auch nicht versendet, weil sie sofort "sold out" waren. hatte ich schon mehrmals dann geht der Code auch nicht ;-)


----------



## Schwobenflyer (8. Juni 2020)

Bei mir gehen die Codes alle nicht für die LRS


----------



## Flo7 (8. Juni 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Bei mir gehen die Codes alle nicht für die LRS



Dann hast du nicht die richtigen ausgewählt! Sag mal welchen du gerne hättest?


----------



## fone (8. Juni 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Übersichtlichkeit!


Am Übersichtlichsten wäre es, den Schnäppchenthread komplett beitragsfrei zu halten.

Edit:
Wobei das vielleicht doch gar nicht so blöd wäre. 
Separater RCZ Thread für sekundenschnelles Checken der Tagesschnäppchen.


----------



## ma1208 (8. Juni 2020)

Wäre das nicht einfach das gleiche, wie sich beim Newsletter anzumelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (8. Juni 2020)

Es jammern eigentlich immer nur die Leute die nie Schnäppchen posten oder?


----------



## Steefan (8. Juni 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht einfach das gleiche, wie sich beim Newsletter anzumelden?


Wenn Du den Newsletter zum gleichen Zeitpunkt erhältst, wie er hier veröffentlicht wird: Ja.


----------



## fone (8. Juni 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht einfach das gleiche, wie sich beim Newsletter anzumelden?


Ich finde die Formatierung des Newsletters suboptimal und würde dann auf eine Vorsortierung hoffen. 


Warum gibts eigentlich seit Monaten nur noch 1900er LRS von DTWsiss?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (8. Juni 2020)

Sollten eine Petition starten, die sich wieder für die 1700er einsetzt. Gerne auch zum Preis der 1900er ?


----------



## fone (8. Juni 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Sollten eine Petition starten, die sich wieder für die 1700er einsetzt. Gerne auch zum Preis der 1900er ?


Oder mal auf die Straße gehen! "ROT FRONT!"


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Oder mal auf die Straße gehen! "ROT FRONT!"


Da sind gerade die Schwarzen.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (8. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Dann hast du nicht die richtigen ausgewählt! Sag mal welchen du gerne hättest?


27,5  M1900 30mm XD. Sollte der Code: RCZDSD5   sein.
Danke fürs probieren.


----------



## Flo7 (8. Juni 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> 27,5  M1900 30mm XD. Sollte der Code: RCZDSD5   sein.
> Danke fürs probieren.


----------



## plastin (8. Juni 2020)

Wichtig  ist, dass nur das Teil für den jeweiligen Code im Warenkorb ist. Wenn man 2 Angebote nutzen will oder einen normalen Ramsch Artikel dazulegt geht es meist auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (8. Juni 2020)

// Edit
(Moment) 
-> siehe unten


----------



## Flo7 (8. Juni 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bei mir stehen die beiden 27,5 30mm Laufradsätze schon auf Ausverkauft, da geht dann auch kein Code mehr.



Eigentlich nicht...


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Juni 2020)

Hab das jetzt noch mal gecheckt, beide 27,5" 30mm Laufradsätze stehen 2x im Shop, bei einem geht dann der Code, bei dem anderen nicht.

Geht:





						DT SWISS Wheelset M1900 SPLINE 30 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1900AHIXSO05194 / W0M1900NHDLSO05196) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Wheelset M1900 SPLINE 30 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1900AHIXSO05194 / W0M1900NHDLSO05196)</strong></p> <p>Tire type : Clincher<br />Rim material: Aluminium<br />Rim color : Black<br /><span style="text-decorati




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				








						DT SWISS Wheelset M1900 SPLINE 30 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) XD Black (W0M1900AHIXSO05194 / W0M1900NHDRSO05197) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Wheelset M1900 SPLINE 30 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) XD Black (W0M1900AHIXSO05194 / W0M1900NHDRSO05197)</strong></p> <p>Tire type : Clincher<br />Rim material: Aluminium<br />Rim color : Black<br /><span style="text-decor




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## fone (8. Juni 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Da sind gerade die Schwarzen.


Egal.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Juni 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hab das jetzt noch mal gecheckt, beide 27,5" 30mm Laufradsätze stehen 2x im Shop, bei einem geht dann der Code, bei dem anderen nicht.


Einfach die Inventarnummer aus der Mail kopieren und die Suche einfügen. Dann landest du immer beim richtigen, sofern es den Artikel tatsächlich (noch) im Shop gibt


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Juni 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Einfach die Inventarnummer aus der Mail kopieren und die Suche einfügen. Dann landest du immer beim richtigen, sofern es den Artikel tatsächlich (noch) im Shop gibt.


Hatte ich sogar so gemacht, dadurch bin ich erst drauf gekommen, dass die jeweils 2x im Shop sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slartibartfras (8. Juni 2020)

Hat einer von euch ein (Frauen)fully für eine ca. 1,63 m große Person billig (<2000€) gesehen? Sollte Richtung Trailbike/Marathon/Downundercountrysuperbike gehen.

Danke euch!


----------



## ma1208 (8. Juni 2020)

Die Nummern sind aber nicht gleich. Und der Unterschied liegt in den Freiläufen. Einmal HG und einmal XD.


----------



## hardtails (8. Juni 2020)

bestellt mir jemand ein 11€ teil bei rcz mit? 

probiert hab ich es, irgendwas mit code plus mein teil ohne code  (=11€) geht


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Juni 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Die Nummern sind aber nicht gleich. Und der Unterschied liegt in den Freiläufen. Einmal HG und einmal XD.


Auch. Aber nicht nur.





Link 1 (geht):





						DT SWISS Wheelset M1900 SPLINE 30 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1900AHIXSO05194 / W0M1900NHDLSO05196) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Wheelset M1900 SPLINE 30 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1900AHIXSO05194 / W0M1900NHDLSO05196)</strong></p> <p>Tire type : Clincher<br />Rim material: Aluminium<br />Rim color : Black<br /><span style="text-decorati




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Link 2 (geht nicht):




__





						DT SWISS Wheelset M1900 SPLINE 30 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1900AHIXSO05194 / W0M1900NHDLSO05196) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Wheelset M1900 SPLINE 30 27.5" Disc 6-bolts (15x100mm / 12x142mm) Black (W0M1900AHIXSO05194 / W0M1900NHDLSO05196)</strong></p> <p>Tire type : Clincher<br />Rim material: Aluminium<br />Rim color : Black<br /><span style="text-decorati




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## ma1208 (8. Juni 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hab das jetzt noch mal gecheckt, beide 27,5" 30mm Laufradsätze stehen 2x im Shop, bei einem geht dann der Code, bei dem anderen nicht.
> 
> Geht:
> 
> ...




Diese Links gehen bei mir beide, haben unterschiedliche Nummern und Freiläufe


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Juni 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Diese Links gehen bei mir beide, haben unterschiedliche Nummern und Freiläufe


Ja natürlich, das sind ja auch die Links zu den funktionierenden Laufradsätzen, einmal Shimano und einmal XD. Deswegen steht da ja auch "geht" drüber. ?


----------



## ma1208 (8. Juni 2020)

Ok, dann hatte ich das Problem einfach nicht verstanden  ?


----------



## Creeper666 (8. Juni 2020)

Zipp 303 Firecrest Tubeless Disc Laufradsatz Sram/Shimano kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Das 303 Firecrest Carbon Clincher von Zipp ist in jeder Hinsicht ein Allround-Laufrad. Es ist reich an Tradition und voller Innovationen. In den Bergen ist es genauso souverän wie auf hügeligen Straßen, auf windigen Landstraßen oder im wilden Sprint im Feld.




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Flo7 (8. Juni 2020)

Creeper666 schrieb:


> Zipp 303 Firecrest Tubeless Disc Laufradsatz Sram/Shimano kaufen | Bike-Discount
> 
> 
> Das 303 Firecrest Carbon Clincher von Zipp ist in jeder Hinsicht ein Allround-Laufrad. Es ist reich an Tradition und voller Innovationen. In den Bergen ist es genauso souverän wie auf hügeligen Straßen, auf windigen Landstraßen oder im wilden Sprint im Feld.
> ...




Braucht man da auch einen Discount Code 





1. falscher Thread
2. falsches Forum
3. Gabs bei RCZ um 1200€


----------



## Schwobenflyer (8. Juni 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hab das jetzt noch mal gecheckt, beide 27,5" 30mm Laufradsätze stehen 2x im Shop, bei einem geht dann der Code, bei dem anderen nicht.
> 
> Geht:
> 
> ...


Danke Dir dubist mein persönlicher Held. Da hatte ich wohl immer die falschen im Warenkorb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (8. Juni 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Zahlung nur per Vorkasse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es hat  mich heute auch auf die Seite bike-roles.de verschlagen. Nach Durchsicht der Angebote war ich sehr angetan und musste googeln, was mit dem Shop nicht stimmt ...


----------



## fone (8. Juni 2020)

Wenn ein total unbekannter Shop mehrere teure Bikes für die Hälfte anbietet, ist er normalerweise nicht erwähnenswert.


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn ein total unbekannter Shop mehrere teure Bikes für die Hälfte anbietet, ist er normalerweise nicht erwähnenswert.



Woher weiß ich, wenn ich nicht täglich die letzten Jahr nach Rädern schaue, ob ein Shop bekannt ist?
Entschuldigung, ich werde das nächste mal vorher überlegen und dich per PN kontaktieren, bevor ich etwas poste.

Ein Sprichwort sagt "Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf." ... und aus der Bank kann ich dir bestätigen, dass Menschen trotz Ermahnung in den letzten Winkel unserer Erde Geld überweisen und auf ein Moped, eine Frau oder ein Fahrrad warten ...


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (8. Juni 2020)

Slartibartfras schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ein (Frauen)fully für eine ca. 1,63 m große Person billig (<2000€) gesehen? Sollte Richtung Trailbike/Marathon/Downundercountrysuperbike gehen.
> 
> Danke euch!


unter 2k wird schwer
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...w3sn4qjSNCKZeveCMastLBXjgi8Ygy5UaAh7hEALw_wcB

https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-ground-control-2-2686130

https://www.boc24.de/p/bergamont-co...UZBKg2t05jb5fGbMaAuZqEALw_wcB#itemId=209228-1

http://www.raddiscount.de/P11477.ht...6_1591632394_c8df14041e996ad1f138963da53f23d8


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2020)

Neuron WMN AL 6.0
					

Mit diesem Bike machen wir dir den Einstieg in die Welt der vollgefederten Mountainbikes besonders leicht. Durch die durchdachte Ausstattung und das speziell auf leichte Fahrerinnen abgestimmte Fahrwerk mit 130 mm Federweg ist für dich nur noch eins zu tun: in die Pedale treten und Spaß haben.




					www.canyon.com


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (8. Juni 2020)

Warum sehen meine links eigentlich immer so arschig aus?


----------



## Toolkid (8. Juni 2020)

Weil du sie mit der Funktion Insert Link /Verknüpfung einfügen erstellst anstatt einfach den Hyperlink via copy-paste ins Textfeld zu pappen.









						Fully Mountainbikes online kaufen | bike-components
					

Fully Mountainbikes Carbon & Alu - für Damen & Herren online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Patrice_F (8. Juni 2020)

Les hier mal mit.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (8. Juni 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Weil du sie mit der Funktion Insert Link /Verknüpfung einfügen erstellst anstatt einfach den Hyperlink via copy-paste ins Textfeld zu pappen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du meinst, ich mache mir auch noch unnötig viel Arbeit?! Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (8. Juni 2020)

Slartibartfras schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ein (Frauen)fully für eine ca. 1,63 m große Person billig (<2000€) gesehen? Sollte Richtung Trailbike/Marathon/Downundercountrysuperbike gehen.
> 
> Danke euch!



Calibre Bosnut


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich, wenn ich nicht täglich die letzten Jahr nach Rädern schaue, ob ein Shop bekannt ist?
> Entschuldigung, ich werde das nächste mal vorher überlegen und dich per PN kontaktieren, bevor ich etwas poste.
> 
> Ein Sprichwort sagt "Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf." ... und aus der Bank kann ich dir bestätigen, dass Menschen trotz Ermahnung in den letzten Winkel unserer Erde Geld überweisen und auf ein Moped, eine Frau oder ein Fahrrad warten ...


Einfach die Adresse des Shops zzgl. das Wort "Erfahrung" dahinter, dann wirst du schnell sehen, welcher Shop echt ist und welcher nicht.


----------



## s3pp3l (9. Juni 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Einfach die Adresse des Shops zzgl. das Wort "Erfahrung" dahinter, dann wirst du schnell sehen, welcher Shop echt ist und welcher nicht.


danke auch für diesen Tipp ... ich wollte, dass es hier steht und verstehe nicht, wie man sich darüber aufregen kann.


----------



## Slartibartfras (9. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Tipps, da wird was dabei sein.

Hatte natürlich auch den bike-roles shop gefunden. Die nummer ist nicht vergeben und es gibt paar Ungereimtheiten. Da will jemand wohl die Welle an neuen Fahrer ausnutzen.


----------



## Heino77 (9. Juni 2020)

Kennt jemand Alltricks.de? Gibt zwei Trusted shop Bewertungen einmal miserable primär deutsch und einmal sehr positiv aber überwiegend auf englisch?


----------



## kordesh (9. Juni 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Alltricks.de? Gibt zwei Trusted shop Bewertungen einmal miserable primär deutsch und einmal sehr positiv aber überwiegend auf englisch?



Kannst du problemlos kaufen. 
Ist ein riesiger Shop aus Frankreich. 
Retoure etc. kein Problem. 
So die Erfahrung von nem Kollegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. Juni 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Alltricks.de? Gibt zwei Trusted shop Bewertungen einmal miserable primär deutsch und einmal sehr positiv aber überwiegend auf englisch?



Großer französischer Shop, gehört zu Decathlon. https://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/decathlon-rachete-alltricks-start-up-du-cycle-20190903


----------



## davez (9. Juni 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Einfach die Adresse des Shops zzgl. das Wort "Erfahrung" dahinter, dann wirst du schnell sehen, welcher Shop echt ist und welcher nicht.


Impressum checken; Geschäftsführer und Orte googeln, dann findet man es raus. Ich bin auch schon fast auf einen Fake Shop reingefallen, obwohl ich dachte, ich würde so was sofort erkennen (Shop Name + Betrug oder + Fake sind auch gute Suchbegriffe).


----------



## Joerg61 (9. Juni 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Alltricks.de? Gibt zwei Trusted shop Bewertungen einmal miserable primär deutsch und einmal sehr positiv aber überwiegend auf englisch?


Da habe ich schon mehrfach bestellt. Keine Probleme. Kommunikation läuft auf Deutsch. Flinker Support.


----------



## JDEM (9. Juni 2020)

Diskussion über Fakeshops auf Seite 666 ?

Ist ganz hilfreich:








						Abzocke online: Wie erkenne ich Fake-Shops im Internet? | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

Hinter Online-Shops können sich auch Betrüger verbergen, die mit sogenannten Fake-Shops, also gefälschten Internet-Verkaufsplattformen, Online-Einkäufer abzocken wollen. So erkennen Sie sie.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de
				




Das Thema wird mittlerweile sogar schon in der Schule behandelt, trotzdem fallen echt noch viele drauf rein...


----------



## Fury (9. Juni 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Alltricks.de? Gibt zwei Trusted shop Bewertungen einmal miserable primär deutsch und einmal sehr positiv aber überwiegend auf englisch?


Alles gut. Hab auch schon bestellt bei denen.


----------



## EarlyUp (9. Juni 2020)

Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist doch immer noch der beste Kompass. Jeder der viel Rad fährt kennt die größten Onlineshops eh und vergleicht oft die Preise. Da kommt plötzlich ein Shop um die Ecke und unterbietet alle etablierten Shops. Ganz klar, Finger weg!


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2020)

Seht mal was ich gerade von Amazon Warehouse als Sram AXS XX1 geliefert bekommen habe...

gebrauchte Xo1 Kassette, welche Lackiert wurde!!!





GX Eagle Shifter, mit angeklebten Logo




Xo1 Eagle Schaltwerk








Gebrauchte Kette


----------



## HabeDEhre (9. Juni 2020)

Deshalb bestell ich keine Warehousedeals mehr... Hatte auch schon ne Pike gekauft die in Wirklichkeit ne Rekon-Silver war. Kann man zwar problemlos zurückschicken, ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich. Vorallem frag ich mich, wie assi man sein muss um sowas abzuziehn...


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Deshalb bestell ich keine Warehousedeals mehr... Hatte auch schon ne Pike gekauft die in Wirklichkeit ne Rekon-Silver war. Kann man zwar problemlos zurückschicken, ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich. Vorallem frag ich mich, wie assi man sein muss um sowas abzuziehn...




Meine Pike war ne Sr Suntour mit Pike Decals!!->            #13.667          

Ab und zu erwischt man aber trotzdem noch Schnäppchen, aber bei Amazon.fr/it/ usw... bestell ich auch kein Warehouse mehr, da muss man nämlich den Versand zurück selber bezahlen!


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (9. Juni 2020)

Das ist das schöne mit dem Online Handel der lieber wiegt als reinzuschauen.
"Spart" halt erstmal Geld. Gerade Amazon ist da recht anfällig.  





__





						TECHBOOK
					

Willkommen beim Technik- und Lifestyle-Portal TECHBOOK! Bei uns finden Sie Ratgeber, Tipps und Tests rund um Smartphones, Computer, Sound und Games.




					www.techbook.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (9. Juni 2020)

der hat sich aber schon bissl Mühe gegeben beim Bescheisen. Extra nochmal die Kassette lackiert


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Juni 2020)

Ich kaufe gerne und oft bei WHD und i.d.R mache ich keine schlechte Erfahrungen - witzigerweise hatte ich einen ähnlichen Fall bei WHD als ich "wie neu" Ergon Griffe bestellt habe und abgenutzte geliefert bekommen habe, da hatte auch seiner seine abgeranzten Griffe retourniert und wahrscheinlich gewusst/spekulierft das es bei Amazon keine kompetente Eingangsprüfung gibt!
Scheint überdurchschnittlich oft bei Fahhradteilen zu passieren ... wirft ja kein gutes Licht auf uns ^^


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2020)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos, sogar die Kette wurde lackiert!!






Kurbel ist übrigens eine Stylo Carbon...


----------



## Heino77 (9. Juni 2020)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist doch immer noch der beste Kompass. Jeder der viel Rad fährt kennt die größten Onlineshops eh und vergleicht oft die Preise. Da kommt plötzlich ein Shop um die Ecke und unterbietet alle etablierten Shops. Ganz klar, Finger weg!


Siehe mein Beispiel oben. Hab schon Einiges online bestellt und schaue grundsätzlich auf Trusted Shops nach bezüglich Bewertungen und ob diese legitim sind. Konnte ich bei Alltricks wirklich schwer einschätzen und siehe da - passt. Es schießen so viele Bike Shops aus dem Boden, dass man gar nicht mehr hinterherkommt wenn man nicht jeden Tag bestellt. Von deporvillage habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nix gelesen ebenfalls gute Preise aber wirkt wenig seriös - ist er aber.



Flo7 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Fotos, sogar die Kette wurde lackiert!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kurbel ist übrigens eine Stylo Carbon...


Wo ist die Vorgeschicht dazu?


----------



## Steefan (9. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> aber bei Amazon.fr/it/ usw... bestell ich auch kein Warehouse mehr, da muss man nämlich den Versand zurück selber bezahlen!



Auch wenn die nicht liefern, was bestellt wurde?


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Auch wenn die nicht liefern, was bestellt wurde?




Grundsätzlich wird dir der Betrag dann erstattet, allerdings musst du zuerst den Versand zahlen! Bin  aber zwei Wochen hinterher gerannt und hab es dann gelassen...  War übrigens Amazon.fr warehousedeal, ne Sram XX1 DUB bestellt, gekommen ist eine Descadent Alu Kurbel!

Letztens erst weder eine Reverb AXS Bei Amazon.fr als Warehousedeal um 297€ gesehen, will aber gar nicht wissen was da gekommen wäre...

@Heino77 Vorgeschichte ist hier:            #16.651


----------



## Steefan (9. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> und hab es dann gelassen...



Ginge mir wohl ähnlich, danke für die Warnung (in D hat es bisher bei mir ganz gut geklappt mit den Bikepart-WHDs).


----------



## s3pp3l (9. Juni 2020)

habe mich mit Amazon Warehouse noch nicht beschäftigt. Ich nahm Andreas ass es sich um private Verkäufer handelt, aber im Netz finde ich:

"*Amazon Warehouse* Deals ist ein Handelsname der *Amazon* EU S.à.r.l., unter dem wir zurückgesendete, geöffnete und gebrauchte Ware zu reduzierten Preisen anbieten. Ebenfalls finden Sie Waren mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren und beschädigten Verpackungen in unserem Angebot."

Wie kann es sein, dass man statt einer Sram XX1 dann lackierte Teile einer anderen Serie bekommt?


----------



## xlacherx (9. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> habe mich mit Amazon Warehouse noch nicht beschäftigt. Ich nahm Andreas ass es sich um private Verkäufer handelt, aber im Netz finde ich:
> 
> "*Amazon Warehouse* Deals ist ein Handelsname der *Amazon* EU S.à.r.l., unter dem wir zurückgesendete, geöffnete und gebrauchte Ware zu reduzierten Preisen anbieten. Ebenfalls finden Sie Waren mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren und beschädigten Verpackungen in unserem Angebot."
> 
> Wie kann es sein, dass man statt einer Sram XX1 dann lackierte Teile einer anderen Serie bekommt?


Vermutlich hat einer dir xx1 bestellt, seine alten teile in die Schachteln gelegt und zurück geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> habe mich mit Amazon Warehouse noch nicht beschäftigt. Ich nahm Andreas ass es sich um private Verkäufer handelt, aber im Netz finde ich:
> 
> "*Amazon Warehouse* Deals ist ein Handelsname der *Amazon* EU S.à.r.l., unter dem wir zurückgesendete, geöffnete und gebrauchte Ware zu reduzierten Preisen anbieten. Ebenfalls finden Sie Waren mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren und beschädigten Verpackungen in unserem Angebot."
> 
> Wie kann es sein, dass man statt einer Sram XX1 dann lackierte Teile einer anderen Serie bekommt?



Warehouse Deals sind mehr oder weniger Kundenrückläufer...


----------



## Steefan (9. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass man statt einer Sram XX1 dann lackierte Teile einer anderen Serie bekommt?



Weil die bei Amazon keine Ahnung haben, was sie verkaufen... und es Leute gibt, die das ausnutzen.


----------



## s3pp3l (9. Juni 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Weil die bei Amazon keine Ahnung haben, was sie verkaufen... und es Leute gibt, die das ausnutzen.


heißt das, ich kaufe bei Amazon eine XX1 und tausche sie um gegen meine lackierte NX und die merken das nicht?


----------



## Steefan (9. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> heißt das, ich kaufe bei Amazon eine XX1 und tausche sie um gegen meine lackierte NX und die merken das nicht?



korrekt


----------



## s3pp3l (9. Juni 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> korrekt


Wahnsinn!


----------



## Steefan (9. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> die merken das nicht?



Bzw. sie könnten es merken, wenn Flo7 seinen Kram wieder zurück schickt. Wäre ja ziemlich leicht den vorherigen Käufer zu ermitteln... aber das scheint sie nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (9. Juni 2020)

Wird sie schon, gibt aber halt eher ein internes downscoring fuer denjenigen, als eine grosse Betrugsdiskussion. Und wenn du dann spaeter mal was wichtiges zu Reklamieren hast, lassen sie dich vielleicht haengen


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Juni 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Bzw. sie könnten es merken, wenn Flo7 seinen Kram wieder zurück schickt. Wäre ja ziemlich leicht den vorherigen Käufer zu ermitteln... aber das scheint sie nicht zu interessieren.


dem nach zugehen ist viel zu teuer,denke ich.


----------



## Steefan (9. Juni 2020)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> lassen sie dich vielleicht haengen



glaube ich nicht... denn dazu müssten sie die Artikel beim Wareneingang eingehend prüfen. Da sie das aber nicht tun (außer das Gewicht), würde hier das Wort von Flo7 gegen das Wort vom Käufer davor stehen. Und da will man wohl lieber keinen Stress.


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2020)

Ich hab das natürlich Amazon gemeldet.


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Juni 2020)

Diese Betrügereien und deren Kontrolle, sind gemessen am Jahresumsatz, wahrscheinlich peanuts. Leider.


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Diese Betrügereien und deren Kontrolle, sind gemessen am Jahresumsatz, wahrscheinlich peanuts. Leider.



Naja wenn es einer regemäßig macht, wird Amazon sicher dagegen vorgehen->            #16.654


----------



## beutelfuchs (9. Juni 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Und da will man wohl lieber keinen Stress.



erm, das sagte ich doch:


beutelfuchs schrieb:


> als eine grosse Betrugsdiskussion



Du wirst halt downgescored und irgendwann in Zukunft sicher weniger kulant behandelt. Wenn Amazon noch in weitere Wirtschaftsbereiche expandiert, kann das dann richtig spassig werden. Muss jeder selbst wissen, ob ihm ne Fahrradkette wirklich so viel wert ist.


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Juni 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Weil die bei Amazon keine Ahnung haben, was sie verkaufen... und es Leute gibt, die das ausnutzen.


Da müsste mir aber trotzdem ganz schön was fehlen, wenn ich da dort bestellen würde. Dagegen sind die Machenschaften von der RCZ Lotterie mA harmloser Kindergarten. 

Wobei ich ja der Ansicht bin, dass jmd, der seine Bike Teile bei Amazon (wie auch immer sich das dann nennt) bestellt, sein 
Leben nicht so ganz im Griff haben kann.
Nur um vermeintlich ein paar Euro zu sparen, hätte ich derzeit nicht den Nerv, mir irgendwelchen Trabbel ran zu lassen.


----------



## Steefan (9. Juni 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> sein Leben nicht so ganz im Griff haben kann.



Geht‘s auch ohne Diffamierung?


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Da müsste mir aber trotzdem ganz schön was fehlen, wenn ich da dort bestellen würde. Dagegen sind die Machenschaften von der RCZ Lotterie mA harmloser Kindergarten.
> 
> *Wobei ich ja der Ansicht bin, dass jmd, der seine Bike Teile bei Amazon (wie auch immer sich das dann nennt) bestellt, sein
> Leben nicht so ganz im Griff haben kann.*
> Nur um vermeintlich ein paar Euro zu sparen, hätte ich derzeit nicht den Nerv, mir irgendwelchen Trabbel ran zu lassen.



Seltsame Ansicht...

Ich bestell eigentlich sehr gern bei Amazon NEUWARE, allein wegen dem Service im Garantiefall Außerdem gibts teilweise richtige Schnäppchen, die man aber suchen muss  Da gehts aber teilweise um hunderte Euros...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Juni 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Geht‘s auch ohne Diffamierung?


Es geht natürlich auch ohne Klischees. 
Wobei ich trotzdem nicht bei Amazon Bike Teile bestellen werde. So einen SchlumperLaden meide ich. 





Flo7 schrieb:


> Seltsame Ansicht...
> 
> Ich bestell eigentlich sehr gern bei Amazon NEUWARE, allein wegen dem Service im Garantiefall Außerdem gibts teilweise richtige Schnäppchen, die man aber suchen muss  Da gehts aber teilweise um hunderte Euros...


Dann lass Dich bitte nicht durch meinen Beitrag davon abhalten.


----------



## isartrails (9. Juni 2020)

Das tut er sicher nicht. Aber wenn er sich mal fundiert informiert hätte über das „System Amazon“, beispielsweise bei einer gut gemachten Reportage auf ARTE, dann würde er dort wahrscheinlich nicht mehr bestellen. Außer ihm geht die Kohle vor der Moral. Aber in dem Fall geht das in Ordnung. Amazon lebt von Leuten, die Geld über Moral stellen. Der Chef von denen macht‘s schließlich genauso. Das System findet genau die Kunden, die es braucht. Dass da einige Assi sind, gehört dazu.


----------



## famagoer (9. Juni 2020)

Bitte diese Diskussion auch noch ausweiten auf Bio-Fleisch, Freilandhendln und das 1:1 Hahn-Henne-Prinzip, nachhaltig geschürftes Gold, Diesel-Benzin-Erdgas-Elektromobilität, Treibhausgase, Aktienmarkt und Moral, ... 

... oder ganz allgemein auf die Korrelation zwischen Schnäppchen, der Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalität und der für viele unmögliche Versuch, nachhaltig zu leben.



Ich finde hier eine Diskussion über die MORAL bzgl. dem ach-so-böse Amazon jetzt mehr als fadenscheinig, wenn zeitgleich die Boten quer durch Deutschland / Österreich / Europa geschickt werden, um euch eure Schnäppchen gemütlich auf die Fußmatte zu legen.


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Juni 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Bitte diese Diskussion auch noch ausweiten auf Bio-Fleisch, Freilandhendln und das 1:1 Hahn-Henne-Prinzip, nachhaltig geschürftes Gold, Diesel-Benzin-Erdgas-Elektromobilität, Treibhausgase, Aktienmarkt und Moral, ...
> 
> ... oder ganz allgemein auf die Korrelation zwischen Schnäppchen, der Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalität und der für viele unmögliche Versuch, nachhaltig zu leben.
> 
> ...


Das liefern lassen ist umweltverträglicher als mit dem Auto zum nächsten Shop zu gurken. (theoretisch und praktisch), Außer man nimmt die Öffis oder das Rad.


----------



## famagoer (9. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Das liefern lassen ist umweltverträglicher als mit dem Auto zum nächsten Shop zu gurken. (theoretisch und praktisch), Außer man nimmt die Öffis oder das Rad.


... und ist das auch umweltverträglicher als gar nix zu kaufen? 

Was mir persönlich zunehmend bei Amazon aufstößt: Bestelle ich extra 10 Artikel in einer Bestellung (statt 5x 2 Artikel "weil es einem halt grad einfällt"), so bekomme ich teils 6-8 Packerl an unterschiedlichen Tagen. Die Option "So wenig Lieferungen wie möglich" gibt es nicht mehr. 

Ich kaufe vor Ort was geht, kaufe auch gern gebraucht und nehme für das meiste das Fahrrad. Dass ich den meisten Schund gar nicht brauche (nämlich wirklich brauche), ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Juni 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> ... und ist das auch umweltverträglicher als gar nix zu kaufen?
> 
> Was mir persönlich zunehmend bei Amazon aufstößt: Bestelle ich extra 10 Artikel in einer Bestellung (statt 5x 2 Artikel "weil es einem halt grad einfällt"), so bekomme ich teils 6-8 Packerl an unterschiedlichen Tagen. Die Option "So wenig Lieferungen wie möglich" gibt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich kaufe vor Ort was geht, kaufe auch gern gebraucht und nehme für das meiste das Fahrrad. Dass ich den meisten Schund gar nicht brauche (nämlich wirklich brauche), ist wieder was anderes.



natürlich ist nichts zu konsumieren am besten... nur geht das nicht immer.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (9. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Außer man nimmt die Öffis oder das Rad.





famagoer schrieb:


> Die Option "So wenig Lieferungen wie möglich" gibt es nicht mehr.


Am Ende ist ja auch beides Jacke wie Hose. Z.B. hole ich meinen Kram immer bei bc auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Rad ab. Da fährt aber auch (mehrmals?) täglich der bc Lieferwagen vor und bringt das Zeug halt dahin. So wie die Paketboten bei mir auch
Und der DHL Mann fährt täglich bei mir in der Straße vorbei. Da ist es auch egal, ob der einmal viel oder mehrmals etwas bringt. Ist nur etwas mehr Lauferei für den Boten. 
Dem Klima ist das am Ende doch egal. 
Da hilft nur Konsumeinschränkung. Ist halt schwer zu kombinieren mit so einem Hobby wie biking. Dann muss man halt anderweitig schauen, wie man das kompensieren kann. Falls man das überhaupt will.


----------



## m_addi (9. Juni 2020)

Ob Lokal kaufen immer(!) ökologisch sinnvoller ist, das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn ich mir überlege welch ein Aufwand die Sattelsuche bei mir war, wie oft ich zu diversen Läden gefahren bin und dann wieder zum Umtausch... ich glaube es wäre sinnvoller gewesen online fünf zu bestellen und vier zu retournieren ?. 
Aber so rein prinzipiell, nicht aus ökologischen Gründen, kaufe ich lieber lokal... man kann sich die ware anschauen und hat sie auch direkt. Leider gibt es nicht immer alles und wenn der Händler dann mit sowas wie „kann ich bestellen, ist dann in 14 Tagen da“ kommt (wenn er das Teil überhaupt bekommt)... puhhhhhh.


----------



## isartrails (10. Juni 2020)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Konsumeinschränkung. Ist halt schwer zu kombinieren mit so einem Hobby wie biking.


Also bitte! Warum sollte ausgerechnet Radfahren Konsumeinschränkung erschweren. Gibt kaum einen Bereich, der besser dafür geeignet wäre. Du brauchst: ein Fahrrad und das war's. Mehr nicht. 
Die Wahrheit ist doch: Konsumeinschränkung ist uns generell schwer geworden, weil wir auf Konsum getrimmt sind. Seien wir mal ehrlich zu uns selber. Manchem gefällt's halt ziemlich gut im Konsum und so lange wir das Spiel mitspielen können, spielen wir's halt mit.
Mein erstes Mountainbike von 1990 würde heute noch genausogut fahren wie damals, als ich's gekauft habe. Wenn ich nicht in der Zwischenzeit 30 andere gewollt und angeschafft hätte und mir nicht einreden würde, dass die alle viel besser fahren...
Die Schuld dem ach so teuren Hobby zu geben, ist Quark. Müssen uns schon selbst an die eigene Nase fassen.
Ich hab im eigenen Haushalt den absoluten Gegenentwurf zum Konsumabhängigkeitswahn. Meine Frau. Die muss nicht alle Nase lang den neuesten Scheiss haben und bikt trotzdem gerne. Und da sie auch noch gerne musiziert, hat sie sich vor Jahren ein Cello gekauft. Kostet so viel wie ein ziemlich hochwertiges Mountainbike. Aber ihr genügt eines. Sie muss nicht jede Saison ein anderes Cello haben. Es geht, nicht unentwegt was Neues zu kaufen und dennoch nicht das Gefühl zu haben, sich "einzuschränken".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m_addi (10. Juni 2020)

@isartrails so rein theoretisch könntest auch noch auf einer 4 zu 3 Röhre fernsehen, aber das machst du sicherlich auch nicht mehr ?. 
Im allgemeinen gehe ich aber schon mit Dir, daß uns Konsum gefällt und er sicherlich nicht immer notwendig ist. Aber wenn er uns Glück und Freude bringt, warum nicht? So lange man noch erkennt, daß dieser Freude ist und nicht zwingend notwendig...


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Juni 2020)

supperharry schrieb:


> Crank Brothers Highline 3 Teleskopsattelstütze 170 mm / 31,6 x 505 mm | Zweirad Stadler
> 
> 
> Crank Brothers Highline 3 Teleskopsattelstütze - Der Hersteller Crank Brothers hat sich mit der Highline 3 einmal wieder selbst übertroffen. Sie ist dank der angepassten Einstecklänge für noch mehr Fa
> ...




Achtung, das Angebot ist ohne Remote. (nur als Info) 
Aber aus Erfahrung kann ich hier den ZTTO für unter der 20 euro empfehlen.


----------



## Fury (10. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Am Übersichtlichsten wäre es, den Schnäppchenthread komplett beitragsfrei zu halten.
> 
> Edit:
> Wobei das vielleicht doch gar nicht so blöd wäre.
> Separater RCZ Thread für sekundenschnelles Checken der Tagesschnäppchen.


Vielleicht wars schon, aber gibts den nicht schon?






						RCZ Bikeshop
					

Bei mir auch.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## fone (10. Juni 2020)

fury9 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wars schon, aber gibts den nicht schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.
Ich guck fast jeden Tag hier rein und freu mich wenn ein neues Schnäppchen drin steht oder 5. Nach nem Wochenende sind's halt mit Glück mal 1,5 Seiten an neuen Posts. Kann ich handeln ohne die Übersicht zu verlieren... gerade so.


----------



## fone (10. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine Pike war ne Sr Suntour mit Pike Decals!!->            #13.667
> 
> Ab und zu erwischt man aber trotzdem noch Schnäppchen, aber bei Amazon.fr/it/ usw... bestell ich auch kein Warehouse mehr, da muss man nämlich den Versand zurück selber bezahlen!


Die Fox-Gabeln bei Amazon.fr vor ein paar Jahren. 
Hab mir damals aber nur eine 34 Performance geholt. 297€ steht in meinem Amazon.fr Konto. 
Wüsste aber nicht, dass das eine Warehousedeal gewesen wäre. Eher von Alltricks oder so.

Aber sind Warehouse Deals nicht immer so gebrauchte Sachen? Bzw. von Privatanbietern? So wie Ebay früher war mit den Ziegelsteinen?
Hab ich noch nie rein geschaut.


----------



## isartrails (10. Juni 2020)

m_addi schrieb:


> Aber wenn er uns Glück und Freude bringt, warum nicht?


Die Antwort kennt doch jeder von uns selber: Ressourcenverbrauch? Klima? Müllberge? - Verstehen wir uns richtig: ich werfe nicht mit Steinen auf andere, ich sitze selbst im Glashaus. Und ich bin Teil des Problems. Aber ich erkenne immerhin noch, dass ich ein Teil des Problems bin. Indem ich nachdenke. Das ist schonmal ein Anfang. Und ein guter wär's, wenn ich diesen Überlegungen Taten folgen ließe. Das ist zwar schwer, aber in ganz kleinen Schritten geht es sogar. Zum Beispiel, nicht bei Amazon zu bestellen, nicht bei ALDI (oder wie sie alle heißen). Geschäftsmodelle, die auf dem Buckel anderer ausgetragen werden (meine Preisersparnis bezahlt ein anderer teuer). Das macht mich zwar nicht automatisch zu einem guten Menschen (der werde ich nicht mehr mit meinem Sündenregister), aber immerhin zu einem ein klein wenig nicht mehr ganz so schlechten...
So, Moral-Exkurs jetzt beendet. Hier geht's schließlich um Schnäppchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (10. Juni 2020)

Für 300 Euro ein 27,5 Zoll Laufradsatz von 3T inklusive Shimano XT Bremsensatz. 
Link
Ich glaub, ich werde schon wieder zu einem etwas schlechteren Menschen...





						3T Wheelset DISCUS PLUS C25 PRO 27.5" Disc SHIMANO Black + SHIMANO Pair Disc brakes XT8000 (111219342 / 111216023) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>3T Wheelset DISCUS PLUS C25 PRO 27.5" Disc SHIMANO Black + SHIMANO Pair Disc brakes XT8000 (111219342 / 111216023)</strong></p> <p><span style="text-decoration: underline;"><strong>WHEELS:</strong></span><br />Rim size: ETRTO 584 x 24c, (27,5&




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2020)

hirtmanski schrieb:


> Magic Crossmax bei RCZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AUSVERKAUFT


----------



## Steefan (11. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Flo7 (11. Juni 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> AUSVERKAUFT



Nein...


----------



## sammy12300 (11. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand schon den FFWD Carbon Laufradsatz bekommen? Seit Bestellung und Bestätigung nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Creeper666 (12. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 3. Gabs bei RCZ um 1200€




Ja und weil es diesen LRS nicht mehr für 1200€ gibt, ist der neue Sparpreis 1699€

Ich poste hier keine Unterwäsche zum Sparpreis, sondern Bike Parts!

*Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread*

Das ist hier Thema!


----------



## davez (13. Juni 2020)

@Benutzer0815

Auf den LRS von Noble kommt Zoll und MwSt drauf, oder?


----------



## plastin (13. Juni 2020)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Eigentlich find ich nur die Decals geil


----------



## wesone (13. Juni 2020)

Ich wollte mir eben einen 29 Zoll M1900 Dt Swiss LRS bei RCZ bestellen (aus dem aktuellen Newsletter von heute) jedoch sind die angegeben Codes, bei mir,  alle ungültig.  Funktioneren die Codes bei Euch?


----------



## Flo7 (13. Juni 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir eben einen 29 Zoll M1900 Dt Swiss LRS bei RCZ bestellen (aus dem aktuellen Newsletter von heute) jedoch sind die angegeben Codes, bei mir,  alle ungültig.  Funktioneren die Codes bei Euch?



Nicht schon wieder...

Hast du auch sicher die richtigen LRS mit passenden Code?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (13. Juni 2020)

Jep, alle Varianten mit den dazugehörigen Artikelnummern durchprobiert.


----------



## fabeltierkater (13. Juni 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> Jep, alle Varianten mit den dazugehörigen Artikelnummern durchprobiert.


Sicher?


----------



## wesone (13. Juni 2020)

Inzwischen ging es bei mir auch, war heute Morgen wahrscheinlich einfach noch nicht freigeschalten.

RCZ typisch: Newsletter in stock --> HP Lieferzeit mind. 4 Wochen


----------



## LongJonSilver (13. Juni 2020)

Mal eine Frage zu den M1900. Bei meinem Rad habe ich ja 12x148 Boost hinten und microspline. Man kann die DT Swiss per Adapter ja soweit ich weiß adaptieren oder? Hat man dann noch die Boost Funktion ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juni 2020)

wesone schrieb:


> Inzwischen ging es bei mir auch, war heute Morgen wahrscheinlich einfach noch nicht freigeschalten.
> 
> RCZ typisch: Newsletter in stock --> HP Lieferzeit mind. 4 Wochen


Kann auch deutlich länger sein. Ich hatte am 12. April eine XTR Kassette bestellt. Bisher keine Nachricht erhalten aber ich bin geduldig.


----------



## Nd-60 (13. Juni 2020)

LongJonSilver schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den M1900. Bei meinem Rad habe ich ja 12x148 Boost hinten und microspline. Man kann die DT Swiss per Adapter ja soweit ich weiß adaptieren oder? Hat man dann noch die Boost Funktion ?


Es kommt drauf an was du adaptieren möchtest. Boost naben sind generell 5mm breiter, bzw. stehen die Flansche weiter auseinander. Eine Boost nabe auf non boost umbauen, geht nicht. Du kannst lediglich die freiläufe und achsdurchmesser anpassen.


----------



## LongJonSilver (13. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an was du adaptieren möchtest. Boost naben sind generell 5mm breiter, bzw. stehen die Flansche weiter auseinander. Eine Boost nabe auf non boost umbauen, geht nicht. Du kannst lediglich die freiläufe und achsdurchmesser anpassen.


Idee war es die 12x142 m1900 auf meine 12x148 zu adaptieren


----------



## Dr_Ink (13. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Nd-60 (13. Juni 2020)

LongJonSilver schrieb:


> Idee war es die 12x142 m1900 auf meine 12x148 zu adaptieren


du möchtest ein non Boost Laufrad in einem Boost Rahmen fahren.
Dazu benötigst du eine 6mm Hülse und einen 6mm Disc Adapter inkl. verlängerter schrauben. Außerdem muss das Laufrad außermittig neu zentriert werden. Denn die fehlenden mm kannst du nur auf der linken Seite spacern







						Wolf Tooth Boostinator DR Umbausatz auf Boost Standard 148mm für DT Swiss mit DT Star Ratchet Freilauf, Hinterrad - schwarz
					

Der Wolf Tooth Boostinator DR ermöglicht es preiswert DT Swiss Naben mit DT Swiss Star Ratchet Freilauf mit 135mm Einbaumaß auf Boost Standard 148mm umzubauen. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LongJonSilver (13. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank an euch. Werde aber lieber warten bis es die passende Variante gibt. Oder auch nicht


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2020)

Fahre auch ein HR mit 142 mm DT 370er Nabe und dem Wolftooth-Adapter-Set, um auf Boost zu kommen. Obwohl sogar 29" ist das Rad auch nicht relevant weicher, als beim anderen LRS mit 148 mm Nabe. Durch das Zentrieren mit 3 mm Offset wird das Rad ohnehin steifer, da die Speichenspannungen und -winkel angeglichen werden.


----------



## Nd-60 (13. Juni 2020)

LongJonSilver schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an euch. Werde aber lieber warten bis es die passende Variante gibt. Oder auch nicht


Da der m1900 einen Sperrklinkenfreilauf besitzt und DT für mich persönlich für Ratchet steht, würde ich wenigstens einen m1700 nehmen. Ich habe jetzt aber nicht alle Unterschiede zwischen m19 und m17 zur Hand.


----------



## LongJonSilver (13. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Da der m1900 einen Sperrklinkenfreilauf besitzt und DT für mich persönlich für Ratchet steht, würde ich wenigstens einen m1700 nehmen. Ich habe jetzt aber nicht alle Unterschiede zwischen m19 und m17 zur Hand.


Zumindest sind die m17 leichter als die m19. Die e17 finde ich auch interessant, sind aber noch einmal teurer.


----------



## mailo23 (13. Juni 2020)

LongJonSilver schrieb:


> Idee war es die 12x142 m1900 auf meine 12x148 zu adaptieren












						NOW8 Umrüstkit Boost Adapter Rear 6-Loch | 12x148 Boost, 17,50 €
					

NOW8 Umrüstkit Boost Adapter Rear | 12x148 Boost Die Vorteile des neuen Boost-Standards sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen: mehr Platz zwischen den Gabelholm




					r2-bike.com
				




Mit dem Adapter geht es ohne neu zentrieren.
Ist beim Einbau etwas fummelig. Vermutlich kann man die Ringe auch festkleben, dann sollte es einfacher gehen.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Juni 2020)

Eine Adapter-Diskussion/-Beratung ist genau das richtige, wenn gezielt ein unpassendes Laufrad angeschafft werden soll. Hut ab, Jungs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (13. Juni 2020)

mailo23 schrieb:


> NOW8 Umrüstkit Boost Adapter Rear 6-Loch | 12x148 Boost, 17,50 €
> 
> 
> NOW8 Umrüstkit Boost Adapter Rear | 12x148 Boost Die Vorteile des neuen Boost-Standards sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen: mehr Platz zwischen den Gabelholm
> ...


Kettenlinie?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Kettenlinie?


die kassette sitzt (148-142)/2 mm weiter links als normal.


----------



## LongJonSilver (13. Juni 2020)

Mir ist das wirklich zu viel Gefrickel und ich bleibe dabei, dass ich wenn direkt die Boost Variante nehmen werde. Hat ja auch keine Eile. Ich möchte halt Gewicht loswerden und bis dahin ist es halt Training.


----------



## isartrails (13. Juni 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Zwiebelfisch: Die Sauna ist angeschalten!
> 
> 
> Es gibt Dinge, die gibt's einfach nicht. Zum Beispiel Verbformen, die völlig sonderbar klingen. Man meint, sich verhören zu haben, und muss erkennen: Man hat richtig gehört! Da ist von Kindern die Rede, die genaschen haben, und von Häusern, die angemalen worden sind. Unsere Sprache wird täglich...
> ...


Im Schwäbischen Outback redet man halt so. Wundert mich, dass in M-V das überhaupt einer wahrnimmt.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Eine Adapter-Diskussion/-Beratung ist genau das richtige, wenn gezielt ein unpassendes Laufrad angeschafft werden soll. Hut ab, Jungs ?



Boost LRS sind halt Mangelware bei RCZ. So könnt’s man einen Schnspper-LRS


----------



## mailo23 (13. Juni 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Kettenlinie?


Ist identisch zu non Boost


----------



## mailo23 (14. Juni 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Eine Adapter-Diskussion/-Beratung ist genau das richtige, wenn gezielt ein unpassendes Laufrad angeschafft werden soll. Hut ab, Jungs ?



Stimmt. 

Ich wollte aber aufzeigen, dass es bei vorhandenem Laufrad eine unkomplizierte Möglichkeit gibt. Es lesen ja immer sehr viel mehr Leute mit.


----------



## Sid211985 (14. Juni 2020)

Hi
Gibt es den Lrs noch? Wie ist denn der Code? Finde den irgendwie nicht

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> den Lrs


welchen?


----------



## Sid211985 (14. Juni 2020)

Entschuldigung, den dt Swiss m1900 29 zoll bei Rcz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (14. Juni 2020)

RCZ Gutscheinaktionen sind innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch. Hinweise und Rabattcodes zu Aktionen findest du entweder im Schnäppchenjägerthread oder im RCZ Newsletter, den du übrigens ganz einfach selbst abonnieren kannst.


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Juni 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, den dt Swiss m1900 29 zoll bei Rcz


und denk dran. bestellen, heisst nicht haben. Lieferzeiten >3monate sind nichts ungewöhnliches. Meine Bestellung aus dem April ist laut Nieves bisher nicht terminiert. covid macht die Sache wohl noch schwieriger. Heisst also warten.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (14. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand schon eine Info zur Lieferung der MT5 aus der letzten Charge von RCZ?


----------



## Sahnie (14. Juni 2020)

Die DT Swiss Laufräder kamen bei mir relativ zügig. Glaube 4-5 Wochen waren es...


----------



## ma1208 (14. Juni 2020)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine Info zur Lieferung der MT5 aus der letzten Charge von RCZ?



Ich warte auch noch. Bisher nichts gehört.


----------



## s3pp3l (14. Juni 2020)

Amazon bietet den Garmin edge 520 plus zur Zeit für 155,95€ an, wer da Interesse hat.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Amazon bietet den Garmin edge 520 plus zur Zeit für 155,95€ an, wer da Interesse hat.


Finde ich sehr gut, dass du keinen Link gepostet hast. Dann bekommt der Algorithmus bei Amazon schon mal keine Schnappatmung


----------



## nauker (19. Juni 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> RCZ Gutscheinaktionen sind innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch. Hinweise und Rabattcodes zu Aktionen findest du entweder im Schnäppchenjägerthread oder im RCZ Newsletter, den du übrigens ganz einfach selbst abonnieren kannst.



Hab mich jetzt in den letzten vier Wochen schon zweimal in den Newsletter eingetragen- bis jetzt kam noch nix! Im Spamordner ist er auch nicht - was mach ich falsch?


----------



## null-2wo (19. Juni 2020)

@nauker


OneTrustMan schrieb:


> schreibe





null-2wo schrieb:


> mal





Jaerrit schrieb:


> ne





ma1208 schrieb:


> Mail





null-2wo schrieb:


> an





toastet schrieb:


> den





alles-fahrer schrieb:


> RCZ





ma1208 schrieb:


> support


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppel_IBC (19. Juni 2020)

Apropos RCZ: man sieht übrigens aktuell schön im Bikemarkt, dass die Syntace Vector 780mm High 35 von RCZ die Tage ausgeliefert wurden 





__





						Lenker: 319 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Lenker ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 19488 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				








__





						Lenker: 319 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Lenker ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 19488 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				








__





						Lenker: 319 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Lenker ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 19488 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				








__





						Lenker: 319 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Lenker ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 19488 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## famagoer (19. Juni 2020)

... und dass 115 Euro wohl ein guter Preis sind, die bezahlt werden vgl. mit 135 oder gar 155 Euro


----------



## nauker (20. Juni 2020)

@null-2wo 
schon klar, mein Freund! ;-)

Nein, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das dann automatisch abläuft...
NewsletterAngebote gibt es dann auch nicht auf der HP? (irgendwo versteckt, ich finde sie jedenfalls nicht)


----------



## Toolkid (20. Juni 2020)

Es gibt reduzierte Angebote und die werden mit einem Rabattcode z. B aus dem Newsletter zu Schnäppchen. Der Newsletter wird auch nicht zweimal täglich verschickt, also hab einfach ein bißchen Geduld. Das ist sowieso das Wichtigste, wenn man bei RCZ kauft.


----------



## hardtails (20. Juni 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Es gibt reduzierte Angebote und die werden mit einem Rabattcode z. B aus dem Newsletter zu Schnäppchen. Die Newsletter *werden mehr als *zweimal täglich verschickt, also hab einfach ein bißchen Geduld. Das ist sowieso das Wichtigste, wenn man bei RCZ kauft.


----------



## null-2wo (20. Juni 2020)

nauker schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das dann automatisch abläuft...


ja, ich auch. nach dreimaliger nachfrage habe ich dan den portugiesischen newsletter bekommen, nach ner weiteren mail auch den deutschen (zusätzlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (20. Juni 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ...Die Newsletter *werden mehr als *zweimal täglich verschickt...


Dann verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich hier einige aufregen, wenn alle drei vier Wochen mal eine RCZ-Rabattaktion im Schnäppchenjägerthread gepostet wird. Der gehört auch mal wieder ausgemistet. Es gab mal eine Zeit da waren es 4-8 Seiten mit aktuellen Schnäppchen. Mittlerweile sind es 37 Seiten und davon ist bestimmt ein Großteil nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## famagoer (20. Juni 2020)

Ximi schrieb:


> FIVE TEN HELLCAT PRO TLD  bei adidas nur  89,98€  statt 179,95€. Noch einige Größen und personalisierbar. Kostet dann halt 10€ mehr = 99,98€.


BESTELLT für meine Frau - 2 gute Gründe:

1. Troy Lee ist immer eine Bank, Frauen lieben das ausgeklügelte Design mit Hang zur einmaligen Perfektion 

2. Das mit dem Personalisieren find ich spitze - grad bei meiner Frau, dem Schusselchen mit der ausgeprägten Rechts-Links-Schwäche. So kann sie in Stress-Situationen einfach runterschauen und biegt garantiert richtig ab:


----------



## CasterTroy (20. Juni 2020)

D1GG3R schrieb:


> 3BZ2-LRFD-4S56-2HD6W
> 
> --> 67,48€ ohne Personalisierung



Geht der Code bei Euch?


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juni 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Frauen lieben das ausgeklügelte Design mit Hang zur einmaligen Perfektion


Nanana, das ist jetzt aber schon eine sehr platte Verallgemeinerung. Nicht, dass hier noch Vorwürfe sexistischer Art laut werden.


----------



## Deleted 345983 (20. Juni 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Geht der Code bei Euch?


Bei mir wird er nicht erkannt


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Juni 2020)

bei mir auch nicht anwendbar...die Meldung


----------



## Toolkid (20. Juni 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> ....
> 1. Troy Lee ist immer eine Bank, Frauen lieben das ausgeklügelte Design mit Hang zur einmaligen Perfektion...


LOL, das ist immer noch ein 5.10 Hellcat. TLD hat nur ein paar Deko-Sternchen beigesteuert.


----------



## wirme (20. Juni 2020)

Ximi schrieb:


> FIVE TEN HELLCAT PRO TLD  bei adidas nur  89,98€  statt 179,95€. Noch einige Größen und personalisierbar. Kostet dann halt 10€ mehr = 99,98€.



Weiß einer, ob die Abdeckung für die Cleats bei den Hellcat's mit im Lieferumfang sind ?


----------



## null-2wo (20. Juni 2020)

würde mich wundern, wenn nicht.


----------



## wirme (20. Juni 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Geht der Code bei Euch?



Probier mal: ADI20

Die normalen Codes werden mit der Newsletter verschickt und gehen nur einmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (20. Juni 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> LOL, das ist immer noch ein 5.10 Hellcat. TLD hat nur ein paar Deko-Sternchen beigesteuert.


Aso! Ich dachte immer, Troy Lee designt stets alles neu und seine Arbeit geht weit über Sternchen, windschiefe Streifen oder verwirrte Farbexplosionen hinaus.


----------



## Heino77 (24. Juni 2020)

Warum haben eigentlich nur die 510 für Klickpedale diese Lasche? Die ist wirklich praktisch aber Klick kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus,


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Warum haben eigentlich nur die 510 für Klickpedale diese Lasche? Die ist wirklich praktisch aber Klick kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus,


Weil beim Ziehen des Pedals mehr Zug auf die Schnürung kommt, was bei Flatpedals nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Juni 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Warum haben eigentlich nur die 510 für Klickpedale diese Lasche? Die ist wirklich praktisch aber Klick kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus,



du müsstest sonst die Schnürung unnötig fest zurren und das kann die Durchblutung im fuss stören. Mit dem Riemen gibt es eine breitere abstützung, die zudem besser justierbar ist.


----------



## m_addi (24. Juni 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> BESTELLT für meine Frau - 2 gute Gründe:
> 
> 1. Troy Lee ist immer eine Bank, Frauen lieben das ausgeklügelte Design mit Hang zur einmaligen Perfektion
> 
> ...



Die sind doch verkehrt rum beschriftet?


----------



## MarKurte (24. Juni 2020)

m_addi schrieb:


> Die sind doch verkehrt rum beschriftet?


----------



## famagoer (24. Juni 2020)

m_addi schrieb:


> Die sind doch verkehrt rum beschriftet?


Schei...!!! 
Das erklärt, warum sie seit 2 Tagen von der ersten Ausfahrt mit den Schuhen nicht heimgekehrt ist! ?


----------



## Heino77 (25. Juni 2020)

Jetzt müssen sie die Treter nur noch in 46 bekommen dann bestell ich.


----------



## AnAx (25. Juni 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> fun fact... gibts so wirklich nicht. evtl als oem wäre möglich. DT macht viel extra wünsche für OEM kunden.
> das wäre dann der 1600er alu mit Carbon Felge - wobei warum dann nicht gleich den 1400er ?
> 
> Wenn ich mir mal neue holen muss würde ich die Newmen nehmen. https://www.newmen-components.de/de/82/mtb/laufraeder/advanced-sl-xa25/
> leichter, günstiger, stabiler. und viel besserer Service.



Kurze Google-Suche: DT Swiss GRC 1650 wird als Ausstattung gelistet beim Cervelo Aspero Force Etap AXS1 Disc.
Also OEM, wie die E1650 Laufräder die RCZ vor einiger Zeit auch mal verkauft hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (25. Juni 2020)

AnAx schrieb:


> Kurze Google-Suche: DT Swiss GRC 1650 wird als Ausstattung gelistet beim Cervelo Aspero Force Etap AXS1 Disc.
> Also OEM, wie die E1650 Laufräder die RCZ vor einiger Zeit auch mal verkauft hat...


"Not in stock" - vielleicht kommen die dann ja zeitgleich mit den Trickstuff Bremsen nach 22 Monaten


----------



## null-2wo (25. Juni 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Traue diesen Angeboten auch wenig. Erst Recht wenn ein GRC 1650 gar nicht bei DT Swiss existiert.


das is komplett normal. ich hab hier nen 2018er dt swiss m1600 LRS, der exklusiv für canyon gefertigt wurde - mit m1700 naben und e1700 felgen. nix ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Toolkid (25. Juni 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> gibt es öfter. Canyon hatte mal eine Weile E1650 als OEM Laufräder - gab es so auch nicht
> 
> der Container ist hald noch auf dem Weg - das sind Restbestände die billig verklopft werden - sonst nix. Ist eigentlich das ganz Sortiment.
> 
> Wenn man so nebenbei schaut bekommt man hald manches als Schnäppchen was man sich sonst nicht kaufen würde - sprich man kauft mehr als man braucht aber das Schnäppchenbelohnungszentrum klingelt trotzdem


Spam zu Schnäppchen bitte in diesem Thread hier posten. Danke.


----------



## Felger (25. Juni 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ...und sonst so, wie isses wetter bei euch...?





Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Traue diesen Angeboten auch wenig. Erst Recht wenn ein GRC 1650 gar nicht bei DT Swiss existiert.


gibt es öfter. Canyon hatte mal eine Weile E1650 als OEM Laufräder - gab es so auch nicht


Pintie schrieb:


> bei RCZ ist der dann aber eher für die Saison 21/22 oder. Wenn den was kommt.
> 
> sorry für mich ist das kein seriöser Laden . einmal versucht, nach 8 Wochen storno bekommen und dann 6 Wochen gebraucht bis ich das Geld wieder hatte.
> 
> ...


der Container ist hald noch auf dem Weg - das sind Restbestände die billig verklopft werden - sonst nix. Ist eigentlich das ganz Sortiment.

Wenn man so nebenbei schaut bekommt man hald manches als Schnäppchen was man sich sonst nicht kaufen würde - sprich man kauft mehr als man braucht aber das Schnäppchenbelohnungszentrum klingelt trotzdem


----------



## Heino77 (25. Juni 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> gibt es öfter. Canyon hatte mal eine Weile E1650 als OEM Laufräder - gab es so auch nicht
> 
> der Container ist hald noch auf dem Weg - das sind Restbestände die billig verklopft werden - sonst nix. Ist eigentlich das ganz Sortiment.
> 
> Wenn man so nebenbei schaut bekommt man hald manches als Schnäppchen was man sich sonst nicht kaufen würde - sprich man kauft mehr als man braucht aber das Schnäppchenbelohnungszentrum klingelt trotzdem


Das hab ich mir auch gedacht nur warum verkaufen sie jedes Jahr die gleichen Artikel? Beispielsweise den Syntace Carbon Lenker? Hab letztes Jahr auch schon den exakt gleichen dort gekauft (aber behalten ich find den geil). Sind die Einkäufer zu dumm von denen RCZ kauft oder ist die Menge so groß, dass sie das auf 5 Jahre aufteilen?


----------



## Splash (25. Juni 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> bei RCZ ist der dann aber eher für die Saison 21/22 oder. Wenn den was kommt.
> 
> sorry für mich ist das kein seriöser Laden . einmal versucht, nach 8 Wochen storno bekommen und dann 6 Wochen gebraucht bis ich das Geld wieder hatte.
> 
> siehe MYdeals. die hatten dieses Jahr schon einige Angebote mit Zeug mit 20 Tagen Lieferzeit. Nach Monaten hat immer noch keiner was bekommen.



Kannst du ja gerne sein lassen. Ich habe seit Jahren immer wieder da bestellt und wenn man Zeit hat und nicht dringend auf ein bestimmtes Teil angewiesen ist, kann man Schnapper machen. Wenn ich was eilig berauche, bestelle ich in der Tat aber wo anders ...



Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Traue diesen Angeboten auch wenig. Erst Recht wenn ein GRC 1650 gar nicht bei DT Swiss existiert.


Wenn Du Tante Google bemühst, wirst du schnell rausfinden, dass der GRC1650 eine OEM-Variante ist, die im Gegensatz zum GRC1400 keine DT Swiss 240 Naben hat, sondern 370er. Der LRS wurde u.a. im Cervelo Aspero eingesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (25. Juni 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> außer der Kauf ist so lange her das der Käuferschutz nicht mehr so einfach funktioniert. Das war mein Problem.... und da sind die Leute mit der Gabel siehe oben (beim Deal aus dem Februar) auch bald raus. Die storno kommt dann ein paar Tage nach Ende vom Käuferschutz


Was machst du in dem Fall? 

Bzw. Was macht ihr wenn ihr vor Ablauf des Käuferschutz noch keine Lieferung erfolgt ist? Stellt ihr kur vor Ablauf einen Antrag?


----------



## Flo7 (25. Juni 2020)

Alle die am GRC 1650 interesse haben, hab gestern schon wegen dem PRC1650 bei Dt Swiss angefragt:



> Hi Flo, Danke für Deine Anfrage. Die PRC 1650 SPLINE 35 sind Laufräder, die explizit für Fahrradhersteller in einer gewünschten Konfiguration hergestellt werden/wurden und nur in einem Komplettrad zu erwerben sind. Dabei sind Speichen und Felgen identisch zur PRC 1400 SPLINE 35. Einziger Unterschied ist die Nabe: z.B. bei BMC verbaut die Laufräder mit einer 370 DT Swiss Nabe und 3-Pawl-Technologie (https://www.dtswiss.com/en/technology/wheel-technology/pawl-technology/, abweichend von den Naben mit Ratchet). Aerodynamisch und von der Fahrperformance sind die Laufräder sehr, sehr ähnlich. Viele Grüsse, XXX



Bei nem Preis von 550€, hab ich beim PRC1650 und beim GRC 1650 zugeschlagen, absoluter no Brainer sofern sie ankommen


----------



## null-2wo (25. Juni 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich finde, wir sollten den laberthread einfach abschaffen  das konzept is dem durchschnittlichen internetuser anscheinend zu komplex.





maxito schrieb:


> wie wäre der "welcher Händler hat es noch auf Lager" Thread? Habe mir ein 12-Fach upgrade zusammengestellt und musste fünf Shops abklappern bis ich einen Fand der alle Teile lagernd hatte. Dank Corona und Bike Hype rechne ich diese Saison nicht mehr mit echten Schnappern.


q.e.d.


----------



## hw_doc (25. Juni 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> q.e.d.



Dazu könnte man doch auch gleich noch die Fahrtrichtungsbindung auf Radwegen und das Parkverbot auf Kreuzungen kippen. Klappt auch immer weniger - kontrolliert und ahndet aber auch "keiner" (konsequent) und reißt damit ein.
Hat wohl viel mit den vielbeschworenen Egoismus gepaart mit nachlassender (Selbst)Kritikfähigkeit zu tun.


----------



## Splash (25. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bei nem Preis von 550€, hab ich beim PRC1650 und beim GRC 1650 zugeschlagen, absoluter no Brainer sofern sie ankommen



Sehe ich auch so - bei RCZ hatte ich auch noch nie Storno, lediglich mal ein wenig mehr Geduld nötig


----------



## Fury (25. Juni 2020)

maxito schrieb:


> wie wäre der "welcher Händler hat es noch auf Lager" Thread? Habe mir ein 12-Fach upgrade zusammengestellt und musste fünf Shops abklappern bis ich einen Fand der alle Teile lagernd hatte.


Gips im Prinzip schon:





__





						Versender - momentane Lieferprobleme, wer kann's noch am besten?
					

Hibike geht auch gar nicht. Am 8.6. ein neues Bike bestellt, welches angeblich auf Lager ist und innerhalb von 7-14 Tagen bei mir sein soll. Die erste böse Überraschung war, dass das Bike zwar auf Lager ist, allerdings beim Hersteller und erstmal zu Hibike geschickt wird. Und danach das ganze...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Flo7 (25. Juni 2020)

Es ist eigentlich egal, denn aktuell haben fast alle Hersteller und Onlineshops Lieferschwierigkeiten! Bei RCZ dauert es statt ein Monat aktuell eher zwei Monate und weiter??

Bei den Preisen wartet man doch einfach ab und man bestellt  sowieso keine Teile die man braucht oder?

Gefühlt alle zwei Monate die selbe Leier über RCZ...


----------



## Skeletor23 (25. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich egal, denn aktuell haben fast alle Hersteller und Onlineshops Lieferschwierigkeiten! Bei RCZ dauert es statt ein Monat aktuell eher zwei Monate und weiter??
> 
> Bei den Preisen wartet man doch einfach ab und man bestellt  sowieso keine Teile die man braucht oder?
> 
> Gefühlt alle zwei Monate die selbe Leier über RCZ...




Sehe ich genauso. Hab da schon mehrmals Laufräder bestellt....meistens als Ersatz oder Zweit-Laufradsatz. Unschlagbar günstig. Dafür wartet man dann halt mal 4-8 Wochen. Wenn ich was sofort brauche, dann bestelle ich woanders.


----------



## freetourer (25. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Alle die am GRC 1650 interesse haben, hab gestern schon wegen dem PRC1650 bei Dt Swiss angefragt:
> 
> 
> 
> Bei nem Preis von 550€, hab ich beim PRC1650 und beim GRC 1650 zugeschlagen, absoluter no Brainer sofern sie ankommen



Wann gab es denn den PRC1650 für 550.-?

Weißt Du zufällig auch welche Maulweite der hat?


----------



## Flo7 (25. Juni 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wann gab es denn den PRC1650 für 550.-?
> 
> Weißt Du zufällig auch welche Maulweite der hat?



Gestern und hat 18mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (25. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gestern und hat 18mm.



Mmmh - scheint aber auch eh nicht mehr gelistet.

Schade - damit hätte ich meiner Herzensdame einen ziemlich großen Gefallen getan und ihren Renner aufwerten können.


----------



## Flo7 (25. Juni 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Mmmh - scheint aber auch eh nicht mehr gelistet.
> 
> Schade - damit hätte ich meiner Herzensdame einen ziemlich großen Gefallen getan und ihren Renner aufwerten können.



Ja war gestern recht schnell ausverkauft, der GRC1650 ist auch schon ausverkauft...


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juni 2020)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Schnäppchen-Laberthread?


Pff, Anfänger 

Den Laberthread findest du unter folgendem Link:




__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

SRAM XG-1275 Eagle Kassette 12-fach - 10-50 Zähne 123,99 € https://www.bike24.de/p1230949.html




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Naggirath (25. Juni 2020)

RCZ Mt5 von vor 8(??) wochen wurden heute versendet , spannung steigt obs wirklich die hc hebel sind??‍♂️


----------



## Toolkid (25. Juni 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mir bei der letzten Aktion zu dieser Gabel noch die RC-PCS Kartusche gekauft.





						SR-Suntour RC PCS Kartusche SR für SF18 AION35 27,5/29' (1 Stück): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

SR-Suntour RC PCS Kartusche SR für SF18 AION35 27,5/29' (1 Stück): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Alle die am GRC 1650 interesse haben, hab gestern schon wegen dem PRC1650 bei Dt Swiss angefragt:



Und der P1850:



> Beim P 1850 handelt es sich um eine Laufradvariante, die wir exklusiv für den ein oder anderen Fahrradhersteller zur Erstausrüstung der Räder herstellen. Das P 1850 stellt dabei gegenüber dem P 1800 noch einmal eine günstigere Alternative dar. Der technische Unterschied besteht in der Felge. Beim P 1850 ist der Felgenstoß der Aluminiumfelge gepinnt, beim P 1800 wird die Felge gesteckt. In der Stabilität gibt es keinen großen Unterschied. Das P 1850 ist insgesamt etwas schwerer. Die Nabe ist bei beiden Laufrädern identisch. Es handelt sich hier jeweils um die 370-3-Pawl-Sperrklinkennabe.


----------



## paulipan (26. Juni 2020)

Sagt mal, lässt sich die Suntour AION35 von RCZ eigentlich auf 140mm traveln?


----------



## osbow (26. Juni 2020)

Naggirath schrieb:


> RCZ Mt5 von vor 8(??) wochen wurden heute versendet , spannung steigt obs wirklich die hc hebel sind??‍♂️


Spannung steigt, ob's überhaupt Bremsen sind ??‍♂️


----------



## Toolkid (26. Juni 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Sagt mal, lässt sich die Suntour AION35 von RCZ eigentlich auf 140mm traveln?


Meine SF18 Aion35 hat 120mm und vier 10mm Spacer oberhalb der Negativfeder. Nimm zwei Spacer weg und du hast 140mm Federweg. Zeitaufwand 5min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (26. Juni 2020)

Ich frag mich immer was ihr anstellt um mit RCZ Probleme zu haben.
Bestellen. Zahlen. Warten. Schnäppchen bekommen.
Wenns auf Lager ist und das auch stimmt, dauert es ein paar Tage.
Wenns nicht auf Lager ist, dauert es länger.


----------



## Toolkid (26. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer was ihr anstellt um mit RCZ Probleme zu haben.
> Bestellen. Zahlen. Warten. Schnäppchen bekommen.
> Wenns auf Lager ist und das auch stimmt, dauert es ein paar Tage.
> Wenns nicht auf Lager ist, dauert es länger.


ist bei manchem wohl eine Frage der Erwartungshaltung.


----------



## Steefan (26. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer was ihr anstellt um mit RCZ Probleme zu haben.



Ich sag's Dir: Letztens einen DPX2 bestellt, natürlich wie üblich recht hektisch. Dann festgestellt, dass die Fox-Nummer in der Artikelbeschreibung keinen einzigen Treffer bei Google produziert (außer bei RCZ). Dann habe ich mir Artikelbeschreibungen für andere Dämpfer bei RCZ ins Gedächntis gerufen und da gab es u.a. die Aussage; "Standardmount or Trunnion depends on the supply". Ok dachte ich, dann frage ich mal nach. Eine Antwort habe ich auch bekommen, nur festlegen wollten sie sich nicht. Daraus musste ich schließen, dass auch für meinen bestellten DPX2 gilt: Trunnion oder Standard sehe ich erst, wenn das Paket ankommt. Die Chance stand also 50:50, dass ich den Dämpfer wieder verkaufen muss. Da ich nur ungerne Artikel kaufe, um sie wieder zu verkaufen, habe ich um Stornierung gebeten... was dann auch problemlos geklappt hat. Dennoch hätte ich den Dämpfer in Standardmount gerne gehabt und nur verzichtet, weil die Artikelbeschreibung das nicht her gab. Meine Konsequenz: Nur noch dann bestellen, wenn der Artikel hinreichend beschrieben worden ist.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich sag's Dir: Letztens einen DPX2 bestellt, natürlich wie üblich recht hektisch. Dann festgestellt, dass die Fox-Nummer in der Artikelbeschreibung keinen einzigen Treffer bei Google produziert (außer bei RCZ). Dann habe ich mir Artikelbeschreibungen für andere Dämpfer bei RCZ ins Gedächntis gerufen und da gab es u.a. die Aussage; "Standardmount or Trunnion depends on the supply". Ok dachte ich, dann frage ich mal nach. Eine Antwort habe ich auch bekommen, nur festlegen wollten sie sich nicht. Daraus musste ich schließen, dass auch für meinen bestellten DPX2 gilt: Trunnion oder Standard sehe ich erst, wenn das Paket ankommt. Die Chance stand also 50:50, dass ich den Dämpfer wieder verkaufen muss. Da ich nur ungerne Artikel kaufe, um sie wieder zu verkaufen, habe ich um Stornierung gebeten... was dann auch problemlos geklappt hat. Dennoch hätte ich den Dämpfer in Standardmount gerne gehabt und nur verzichtet, weil die Artikelbeschreibung das nicht her gab. Meine Konsequenz: Nur noch dann bestellen, wenn der Artikel hinreichend beschrieben worden ist.


Trunnion Dämpfer haben doch ein ganz anderes Verhältnis von Einbaulänge zu Hub?!


----------



## Steefan (26. Juni 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Trunnion Dämpfer haben doch ein ganz anderes Verhältnis von Einbaulänge zu Hub?!



Danke für den Hinweis... und wahrscheinlich wäre es besser gewesen die Frage bzgl. des Dämpfers hier im Forum zu stellen... aber welche Aufnahmen mit welchen Längen & Hüben existieren, darüber habe ich keinen Überblick.

Edit: Welchen Sinn macht dann aber überhaupt folgende Aussage?


Steefan schrieb:


> "Standardmount or Trunnion depends on the supply"




Edit2: Und weil's so lustig ist, wie hoch mag der Prozentsatz von Leuten sein, die einen Dämpfer brauchen können, egal ob Trunnion oder Standard (im Verhältnis zu denen, die sich da gern vorher festlegen wollen würden)?


----------



## ma1208 (26. Juni 2020)

Das besagt, dass RCZ genau so wenig weiß, wie du, was sie bekommen. Die kaufen Restposten auf. Und die kommt auch erst viel später an, als die verkauft werden. Oft wissen sie also selber nicht alles. Daher kommt es auch bei denen darauf an, was sie geliefert bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (26. Juni 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Das besagt, dass RCZ genau so wenig weiß, wie du, was sie bekommen. Die kaufen Restposten auf. Und die kommt auch erst viel später an, als die verkauft werden. Oft wissen sie also selber nicht alles. Daher kommt es auch bei denen darauf an, was sie geliefert bekommen.



Das ist ja bekannt... nur ging es hier um evtl. daraus resultierende "Probleme"... wobei selbstredend jeder ein Problem individuell für sich selbst definiert. Ich wage zu behaupten: Das "Einkaufserlebnis" ist nicht problemfrei, wenn man nicht das erhält, was man glaubte zu erhalten.


----------



## ma1208 (26. Juni 2020)

Ich habe bisher das glück gehabt, immer zu bekommen, was ich bestellt habe. Einmal wurde was storniert, weil nicht mehr verfügbar. Und einmal war eine Gabel anders, als bestellt, aber da hat sich rcz vorher gemeldet und gefragt, ob ich sie trotzdem haben will. 
Also soweit ok bei mir, bis auf die Lieferzeit, die wird eigentlich immer überschritten. Mal mehr, mal weniger.


----------



## paulipan (26. Juni 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Meine SF18 Aion35 hat 120mm und vier 10mm Spacer oberhalb der Negativfeder. Nimm zwei Spacer weg und du hast 140mm Federweg. Zeitaufwand 5min.


Perfekt Danke! Sollten in der Aion auch 4 drin sein, mach ich alle raus


----------



## beat_junkie (26. Juni 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Perfekt Danke! Sollten in der Aion auch 4 drin sein, mach ich alle raus


Gib mal bescheid, wieviele drin sind.


----------



## slowbeat (27. Juni 2020)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Gib mal bescheid, wieviele drin sind.


4 ?


----------



## paulipan (27. Juni 2020)

slowbeat schrieb:


> 4 ?


PERFEKT! Dann gibts 160mm :-_)


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer was ihr anstellt um mit RCZ Probleme zu haben.
> Bestellen. Zahlen. Warten. Schnäppchen bekommen.
> Wenns auf Lager ist und das auch stimmt, dauert es ein paar Tage.
> Wenns nicht auf Lager ist, dauert es länger.


Und wenn die mal wieder was liefern, was man so nicht bestellt hat? 
Sicher konnte man dort noch mal so das eine oder andere Schnäppchen machen, aber inzwischen scheint es sich dort zur Lotterie entwickelt zu haben, was wer wann bekommt. 

Aber eben Hauptsache günstig. 

Kann aber jeder gerne selbst entscheiden.


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Juni 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher das glück gehabt, immer zu bekommen, was ich bestellt habe.


ich habe bisher immer das glück gehabt, dass niemals nicht irgendwas aus dem nl zu bestellen war. habs inzwischen aufgegeben und ist nun spam...


----------



## Ghoste (28. Juni 2020)

Torsten schrieb:


> *Regeln:*
> 
> 
> *NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort angeboten wird! Also Bezeichnung und den Schnäppchenpreis!*





freetourer schrieb:


> Warum verteilt der Kollege @Wolfplayer dafür einen Wut - Smiley?


 Wahrscheinlich deswegen...


----------



## davez (28. Juni 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Warum verteilt der Kollege @Wolfplayer dafür einen Wut - Smiley?


Weil er wahrscheinlich den Listenpreis vor kurzem gezahlt hatte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gokus (28. Juni 2020)

Ist das der reguläre Preis oder ein Schnäppchen? Finde den Rahmen nirgends sonst, nur die CC Version.

Santa Cruz HIGHBALL 3.0 CARBON C 29" MTB Rahmen - 2019






						Santa Cruz HIGHBALL 3.0 CARBON C 29" MTB Rahmen - 2019 - eggplant & sunset
					

Santa Cruz HIGHBALL 3.0 CARBON C 29" MTB Rahmen - 2019 - eggplant & sunset




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juni 2020)

Ich finde schon. Der C vom Chameleon kostet 1500,--, da finde ich den Highball-Preis jetzt gut. Klar gibts Rahmen bei Ali billiger, aber mit Garantie und für ein Santa finde ich den Preis durchaus heiß. Deshalb  habe ich auch nicht 10 Links drüben gepostet.


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Juni 2020)

@Ghoste ....Danke

@freetourer wenn Du schon so nett bist ein Schnäppchen-Hinweis zu schreiben, 
dann kannst Du doch auch den Link mit reinkopieren....ist ja nicht mehr als müsste man den händisch abtippen


----------



## Deleted 23985 (28. Juni 2020)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> @Ghoste ....Danke
> 
> @freetourer wenn Du schon so nett bist ein Schnäppchen-Hinweis zu schreiben,
> dann kannst Du doch auch den Link mit reinkopieren....ist ja nicht mehr als müsste man den händisch abtippen


Kann anbieten, dass ich für dich noch bestelle... ?

PS: hab natürlich ein Rahmen geordert ?


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

Achtung bei Bike24 sind wieder neue Santa Cruz Rahmen gelistet-> Nomad, Bronson 2019 usw...

Ich hab gerade bei nem Tallboy um 699€ zugeschlagen.


----------



## Soean (29. Juni 2020)

Gott warum bin ich nicht ein ganz kleines bisschen größer


----------



## Skydive93 (29. Juni 2020)

Soean schrieb:


> Gott warum bin ich nicht ein ganz kleines bisschen größer


gleiches hier


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

Soean schrieb:


> Gott warum bin ich nicht ein ganz kleines bisschen größer



XS und S gibt ja auch...


----------



## Soean (29. Juni 2020)

Ne hätte L gebraucht, war kurz davor mir xl zu bestellen weil ich das bronson in der farbe soo geil find aber zum glück hat es jmd anders gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (29. Juni 2020)

2019 in blau ist einfach extrem geil.
bei mir wäre der schaft der federgabel fürs xl zu kurz gewesen


----------



## maed0711 (29. Juni 2020)

Meine Bestellung für den XL Rahmen wurde zunächst angenommen, dann allerdings per Mail storniert. Schade.


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung für den XL Rahmen wurde zunächst angenommen, dann allerdings per Mail storniert. Schade.



Welchen und wann hast du denn bestellt ?


----------



## maed0711 (29. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Welchen und wann hast du denn bestellt ?



Den Bronson C aus 2019 in Industry Blue XL. Bestellt um 9.31 Uhr, storniert um 10.18 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bronson C 2019 um 999€ XL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gibts div. Rahmen:





						Bike24 - Suche
					

Bike24 - Online Versand für Fahrradzubehör, Rennräder, Mountainbike (MTB), Trekking, Fahrradbekleidung, Laufbekleidung und Laufschuhe; Ausgewählte Marken: Shimano, Campagnolo, Specialized Nalini und Pearl Izumi




					www.bike24.de
				




Ramschmarke


----------



## baconcookie (29. Juni 2020)

heilige scheiße da hätte ich ma mal fix mein alu XL gegen C XL tauschen können wenn ich das rechtzeitig mitbekommen hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> heilige scheiße da hätte ich ma mal fix mein alu XL gegen C XL tauschen können wenn ich das rechtzeitig mitbekommen hätte




Abwarten und beobachten, da kommen immer wieder neue Rahmen und Größen dazu...

Mein bestellter Tallboy war gestern ausverkauft heute wieder verfügbar!


----------



## alles-fahrer (29. Juni 2020)

Magst du deine Kritik evtl. auch in Worte kleiden @Pintie?


----------



## Pintie (29. Juni 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Uii ... die Trust Shout ist bei RCZ nochmal um 100€ weniger als sonst im Angebot - 599€ plus Versand mit *RCZVTRUST*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




geiz ist geil frisst hirn....

die Leute die das im Januar bestellt haben warten auch noch. Der Hersteller ist konkurs und produziert wohl seit märz nicht mehr. (vielleicht auch länger)

bevor geliefert wird ist man auch bei paypal lange aus dem Käuferschutz raus.

Hatte ja versucht zu warnen... hatte bei dem Laden selber schon den Spaß Monate lang darauf zu warten mein Geld wieder zu bekommen.

Die besorgen sich mit solchen Deals Geld. Ja mit glück bekommt man 3 Monate nach Stornierung (durch RCZ) das Geld wieder. Am Ende gibt man einen Kostenlosen Kredit. 
Und ich wäre jetzt auch nicht verwundert wenn die irgendwann mal viel Geld haben und dann plötzlich verschwinden.

Über Garantie muss man bei denen eh nicht reden. Sehr viel ist OEM Ware oder Importe die für andere Märkte gedacht waren.


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2020)

Is das ein Schnäppchen?






						Marzocchi Transfer Performance Elite Series Vario-Sattelstütze für interne Zugverlegung kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

Marzocchi Transfer Performance Elite Series Vario-Sattelstütze für interne Zugverlegung bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Ich brauch eine dauerhaltbare Stütze, die meine 0.1t nachhaltig aushalten kann.
Meine zwei Moveloc 200 tun das ohne murren, die X-Fusion HiLo Strate kapituliert zum wiederholten Mal...


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

Können wir die RCZ Diskussion nicht einfach lassen? Manche bestellen bei RCZ und sind zufrieden und die anderen sollen es einfach sein lassen wenn sie mit dem Geschäftsmodell nicht zufrieden sind!


----------



## Pintie (29. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Können wir die RCZ Diskussion nicht einfach lassen? Manche bestellen bei RCZ und sind zufrieden und die anderen sollen es einfach sein lassen wenn sie mit dem Geschäftsmodell nicht zufrieden sind!


ok

Manche müssen halt erst mal auf die Fresse fliegen bevor sie es glauben. 
bin aus dem RCZ Thema raus... gerne


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> ok
> 
> Manche müssen halt erst mal auf die Fresse fliegen bevor sie es glauben.
> bin aus dem RCZ Thema raus... gerne



Also ich hab heuer schon über 25 Bestellungen getätigt und keine Probleme! Wenn es eines gibt, dann sind die eigentlich recht schnell immer gelöst!

Ich zahle halt nicht die Preise die die Bikebranche aufruft und kann auch länger warten, denn ich bestelle keine Sachen die ich schnell brauche!


----------



## alles-fahrer (29. Juni 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> geiz ist geil frisst hirn....


Kein Grund beleidigend zu werden. 

Meine Erfahrungen mit RCZ waren bisher positiv. Bis auf die ewigen Wartezeiten habe ich meine Artikel bisher noch immer erhalten. Und meine persönlichen Kontakte mit denen deuten für mich auch auf vertrauenswürdige Leute hinter den Kulissen hin. Würden die Gabeln wirklich nicht geliefert werden bekäme ich irgendwann (tm) mein Geld zurück.

Wenn deine Erfahrungen anders sind, dann kannst Du das schreiben und es den Leuten überlassen ob sie das Risiko eingehen wollen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (29. Juni 2020)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Trust-Gabel generell nicht haben möchte, mit anderen Gabeln von RCZ aber nie Lieferprobleme hatte - im Newsletter, den ich bekommen habe, lautet der Code RCZVUT und damit kostet die Gabel sogar nur 559,37 € plus VSK.


----------



## Pintie (29. Juni 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Kein Grund beleidigend zu werden.



das ist nicht persönlich sondern allgemein gemeint.

gibt dann halt wieder 20 neue Threads mit mimimi nix bekommen, oder wo bekomme ich jetzt ersatzteile oder mein offline Händler will geld von mir damit er das bearbeitet... usw. 

Die ganzen Threads nerven auch.

aber hey das waren meine Letzten Worte zu dem Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (29. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Können wir die RCZ Diskussion nicht einfach lassen? Manche bestellen bei RCZ und sind zufrieden und die anderen sollen es einfach sein lassen wenn sie mit dem Geschäftsmodell nicht zufrieden sind!



Fällt Dir selbst aber auch schwer, Dir 5min später ein Meine-Erfahrungen-Bei-RCZ-Statement zu verkneifen.


----------



## fone (29. Juni 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Ich sag's Dir: Letztens einen DPX2 bestellt, natürlich wie üblich recht hektisch. Dann festgestellt, dass die Fox-Nummer in der Artikelbeschreibung keinen einzigen Treffer bei Google produziert (außer bei RCZ). Dann habe ich mir Artikelbeschreibungen für andere Dämpfer bei RCZ ins Gedächntis gerufen und da gab es u.a. die Aussage; "Standardmount or Trunnion depends on the supply". Ok dachte ich, dann frage ich mal nach. Eine Antwort habe ich auch bekommen, nur festlegen wollten sie sich nicht. Daraus musste ich schließen, dass auch für meinen bestellten DPX2 gilt: Trunnion oder Standard sehe ich erst, wenn das Paket ankommt. Die Chance stand also 50:50, dass ich den Dämpfer wieder verkaufen muss. Da ich nur ungerne Artikel kaufe, um sie wieder zu verkaufen, habe ich um Stornierung gebeten... was dann auch problemlos geklappt hat. Dennoch hätte ich den Dämpfer in Standardmount gerne gehabt und nur verzichtet, weil die Artikelbeschreibung das nicht her gab. Meine Konsequenz: Nur noch dann bestellen, wenn der Artikel hinreichend beschrieben worden ist.


Die Aussage von RCZ zum Dämpfer ist natürlich dämlich.
Also ganz richtige, einfache Entscheidung.
Wenn ich nicht sicher sein kann, was ich bekomme, dann kaufe ich nicht.
Bei Centerlock oder 6-Loch gehe ich das Risiko ein. Sogar auf Shimano oder XD-Freilauf hab ich mich eingelassen.


Ich weiß nicht mal was Trunnion genau ist.  Irgendein neuer Standard für Dämpferbefestigung. Sind das die ohne Dämpferaugen auf einer Seite?


----------



## alles-fahrer (29. Juni 2020)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Trust-Gabel generell nicht haben möchte, mit anderen Gabeln von RCZ aber nie Lieferprobleme hatte - im Newsletter, den ich bekommen habe, lautet der Code RCZVUT und damit kostet die Gabel sogar nur 559,37 € plus VSK.


Habe zeitgleich meinen Beitrag im SJT aktualisiert.


----------



## hardtails (29. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> denn ich bestelle keine Sachen die ich  brauche!


----------



## Deleted 258893 (29. Juni 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Uii ... die Trust Shout ist bei RCZ nochmal um 120€ weniger als sonst im Angebot - 569€ inkl. Versand mit RCZVUT
> https://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/trus...mm-carbon-27-5-29-boost-15x110mm-tapered.html
> Ich warte auf meine vor 3 Monaten für 690 (inkl. Versand) bestellte aber noch immer. Wann sie aus Asien geliefert wird ist laut Nachfrage unklar. Nur etwas für geduldige Technik-Nerds also .



Schreib einfach eine Mail - ich habe bisher immer die Differenz als Punkte gutgeschrieben bekommen, wenn die Ware während der Lieferzeit nochmals günstiger angeboten wurde


----------



## Pintie (29. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal was Trunnion genau ist.  Irgendein neuer Standard für Dämpferbefestigung. Sind das die ohne Dämpferaugen auf einer Seite?


genau die. haben immer mehr rahmen.
schaut aus wie im Bild...

hast dann keine gleitlager buchsen mehr sondern kugellager im Rahmen. sprich im Dämpfer dreht sich nichts mehr, der wird fest auf dem innenring vom Kugellager verschraubt.
zum warten und schrauben schöner, stabiler, etwas schwerer.
theoretisch etwas kürzerer Dämpfer bei gleichem Hub möglich


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

Wobei 210x50/55 gibt es als Trunnion nicht...


----------



## paulipan (29. Juni 2020)

Hi,
wer von Euch hat ebenfalls bei Bike24.de einen SC Rahmen gekauft?
Habe gestern Nachmittag zugeschlagen, per Paypal bezahlt (aktueller Status: Autorisierung) und bis jetzt noch keine Bestätigung  bekommen.
Normalerweise geht das doch immer super fix...

Wie siehts bei Euch aus?


----------



## hasardeur (29. Juni 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer von Euch hat ebenfalls bei Bike24.de einen SC Rahmen gekauft?
> Habe gestern Nachmittag zugeschlagen, per Paypal bezahlt (aktueller Status: Autorisierung) und bis jetzt noch keine Bestätigung  bekommen.
> Normalerweise geht das doch immer super fix...
> ...



Vielleicht suchen die noch, wo sie Rahmen bekommen, die sie zu diesen Preisen ohne Verlust verkaufen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Vielleicht suchen die noch, wo sie Rahmen bekommen, die sie zu diesen Preisen ohne Verlust verkaufen können.




Auch wenn das alte Rahmen ohne Dämpfer sind, sieht man deutlich dass der aufgerufene Listenpreis von ca. 3500€ einfach nur verrückt ist!


----------



## f00f (29. Juni 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Vielleicht suchen die noch, wo sie Rahmen bekommen, die sie zu diesen Preisen ohne Verlust verkaufen können.



RCZ? 

Edit: Satire gekennzeichnet


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

f00f schrieb:


> RCZ?



Dann kommen die Rahmen frühestens in zwei Monaten...


----------



## Splash (29. Juni 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> Manche müssen halt erst mal auf die Fresse fliegen bevor sie es glauben.
> bin aus dem RCZ Thema raus... gerne


mimimi


----------



## Steefan (29. Juni 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> mimimi





Splash schrieb:


> Never argue with an idíot


----------



## imun (29. Juni 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer von Euch hat ebenfalls bei Bike24.de einen SC Rahmen gekauft?
> Habe gestern Nachmittag zugeschlagen, per Paypal bezahlt (aktueller Status: Autorisierung) und bis jetzt noch keine Bestätigung  bekommen.
> Normalerweise geht das doch immer super fix...
> ...


Hab mir den Highball Fog XL geholt für 849€ und ne Bestätigung bekommen. Aber versendet ist er noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Great (29. Juni 2020)

Habe auch gestern Mittag ein Tallboy bestellt. Bestellbestätigung war gestern schon da, Versandbestätigung bis jetzt nicht.
Bin mal gespannt. Wäre für 899€ richtig stark!


----------



## fone (29. Juni 2020)

Tallboy???
Warum machen die Arschis das auch am Wochenende wenn ich frei hab!


----------



## culoduro (29. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Tallboy???
> Warum machen die Arschis das auch am Wochenende wenn ich frei hab!


da gab's aber nur die nicht aktuellen Modelle, falls das relevant sein sollte für Deine Erleichterung...


----------



## culoduro (29. Juni 2020)

ich muss aber auch gestehen, daß ich drei Stunden um das Ding rumgeschlichen bin


----------



## fone (29. Juni 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> da gab's aber nur die nicht aktuellen Modelle, falls das relevant sein sollte für Deine Erleichterung...


Danke. War schon klar. Aber für 850 hätte ich auch das Vorgängermodell genommen. Vielleicht sogar die Alu-Version. Ach, 899, dann nur Carbon.


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Danke. War schon klar. Aber für 850 hätte ich auch das Vorgängermodell genommen. Vielleicht sogar die Alu-Version.



Um 850 wars die CC Version. Für mein Carbon Tallboy wollten sie nur 699€.

Gocycle hat die Alu rahmen um 749€ verkauft, sind aber auch schon aus!


----------



## The Great (29. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## The Great (29. Juni 2020)

Ja, 2019er Tallboy CC Gr. M in forrest green.
Aber mal abwarten ob wirklich was kommt.
Wollte auch vor ein paar Wochen den AL bei gocycle, da war ein Forist aber schneller.


----------



## Aldar (29. Juni 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> da gab's aber nur die nicht aktuellen Modelle, falls das relevant sein sollte für Deine Erleichterung...


Als ob das für @fone eine Rolle spielen würde, der legt für schlechte Zeiten auf Halde


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

Und es geht schon los...










__





						Enduro Rahmen: 358 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 1 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (29. Juni 2020)

Meine Blur sind per DHL raus...

Beim Blur und Highball sind übrigens nur die Farben nicht aktuell.


----------



## HabeDEhre (29. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Und es geht schon los...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1074267
> 
> ...


der hat gleich 2 gekauft 




__





						Enduro Rahmen: 358 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 1 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

Gut, das die ersten schon ausgeliefert werden


----------



## toastet (29. Juni 2020)

Mit Garantieversprechen aus Polen, na Prost


----------



## s0nic (29. Juni 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Mit Garantieversprechen aus Polen, na Prost


Hatte mir im Nov. einen gerissenen Bronson Rahmen geschickt und mich dann mies bewertet ... ging über paypal retour


----------



## culoduro (29. Juni 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Meine Blur sind per DHL raus...
> 
> Beim Blur und Highball sind übrigens nur die Farben nicht aktuell.



Hast Du/ hat einer eigentlich noch ein Blur in L abbekommen?


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juni 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> Hast Du/ hat einer eigentlich noch ein Blur in L abbekommen?



Ich fahre M.... Davon habe ich 2 Rahmen bestellt, behalte aber nur einen. Mein Schatz war bei der Farbe unschlüssig


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> der hat gleich 2 gekauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist es eigentlich egal, wenn die rechnung auf einen anderen namen lautet als die registration beim hersteller?



> Absolutt neue Rahmen, Rechnung vorhanden, wurde noch nicht registriert.


----------



## md82 (29. Juni 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich egal, wenn die rechnung auf einen anderen namen lautet als die registration beim hersteller?


Nein, Garantie gilt nur für den Erstbesitzer, also der, der auch auf der Rechnung steht. Gab dazu auch mal einen Thread, da haben sich mehrere Händler zu geäussert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2020)

md82 schrieb:


> Nein, Garantie gilt nur für den Erstbesitzer, also der, der auch auf der Rechnung steht. Gab dazu auch mal einen Thread, da haben sich mehrere Händler zu geäussert


war auch meine vermutung.
daher verstehe ich den passus in der anzeige nicht so ganz.


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich egal, wenn die rechnung auf einen anderen namen lautet als die registration beim hersteller?





md82 schrieb:


> Nein, Garantie gilt nur für den Erstbesitzer, also der, der auch auf der Rechnung steht. Gab dazu auch mal einen Thread, da haben sich mehrere Händler zu geäussert





Gibts eh noch: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/santa-cruz-garantie-fuer-zweitbesitzer.911463/


----------



## md82 (29. Juni 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> war auch meine vermutung.
> daher verstehe ich den passus in der anzeige nicht so ganz.


Es soll dir suggerieren, das auch du dann die Garantie mit übernimmst. ;-)

Anders wäre es, wenn er schreiben würde (geht um den Bronson Rahmen richtig?), das er im Falle eines Falles die Garantie über sich laufen lassen würde. Ist aber auch irgendwie Betrug ?


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Juni 2020)

Zumindest die 2jährige Gewährleistung vom Händler kriegst du mit der Rechnung aber.


----------



## toastet (29. Juni 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Zumindest die 2jährige Gewährleistung vom Händler kriegst du mit der Rechnung aber.



Nö, die trägt in dem Fall der Erstkäufer für den Zweitkäufer, da ist der Erstverkaufende Händer raus, wobei dass dann aufgrund des Privatverkaufs wieder andere Folgen hat, auch was den Nachweis von Mängeln angeht, weil die in dem Fall (Privatverkauf) immer der Käufer nachweisen muss das der Schaden schon beim Verkauf vorhanden war. Nicht wie beim Erstkäufer vor der Beweislastumkehr, wo der Händler nachweisen müsste, dass kein Schaden beim Verkauf da war und in den ersten 6 Monaten aufgetreten ist (die 2 Jahre klingen ja immer so nice, faktisch sind es aber halt nur 6 Monate, danach sowas abzuwickeln ist erstmal reine Kulanz des Verkäufers). 
Der Nachweis, dass was defekt ist, mag direkt bei der Übergabe (dann würde man es ja nicht annehmen/bezahlen) bzw. Ankunft nach Versand (da würde natürlich jeder behaupten der Versanddienstleister ist schuld) noch irgendwie gehen, nimmst du das Rad aber entegegen und zahlst oder baust das Bike auf und stellst dann fest, dass was dran ist, viel Glück beim Nachweis, dass du es nicht verursacht hast oder es halt schon auf dem Transportweg passiert ist.

In dem Fall unseres Polen wird es halt eh schwer da über Ländergrenzen irgendwas zu regeln. Wäre er in Deutschland, wäre aber aufgrund der Gestaltung der Anzeigen (Katalogfotos und tlw. Beschreibung), der Vielzahl von Neuware die er verkauft und verkauft hat und grundsätzlich der knapp 500 Bewertungen seit 2017 eh 100% klar, dass er in Deutschland gewerblicher Verkäufer ist und entsprechend auch wieder die Gewährleistung tragen muss. Da gibt es keinerlei Zweifel in diesem Fall, die Grenzen und Bedingungen sind da ziemlich klar, hilft dir aber nix bei nem Polen.
Wie auch immer, in dem Fall hier ist eh deutlich, dass Risiko liegt 100% beim Käufer und wenn ein Mangel entsteht, bleibt dieser auch 100% am Käufer hängen. Da spielen Rechnungen, irgendwelche Onlineregistrierungen und sonstwas eh keine Rolle, da über Ländergrenzen eh nix passieren wird. Und das ganze ist ohne viel Glück, Anwälten und Gerichten leider in 99% der Fälle auch in Deutschland nicht anders wenn man da was von Privat kauft und dann Ärger hat. Da bleibt es einfach dabei, wer Garantie und Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen will, der muss einfach neu beim Händler kaufen, alles andere wird quasi immer Kopfschmerzen und andere Probleme erzeugen, sofern man nicht auf jemanden Kulantes trifft. Recht haben und dann erstmal sein Recht durchsetzen kostet eben auch nochmal reichlich Kohle und heißt auch trotzdem nicht, dass man am Ende seine Kohle wiedersieht.


----------



## platt_ziege (29. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das alte Rahmen ohne Dämpfer sind, sieht man deutlich dass der aufgerufene Listenpreis von ca. 3500€ einfach nur verrückt ist!


na ja, >90% aller im mtb bereich aufgerufenen preise egal aus welchen bereich, sind krasse phantasiepreise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (29. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Und es geht schon los...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1074267
> 
> ...


Das ist echt ätzend,ich hätte zu gerne auch einen Rahmen ergattert und dann sehe ich diese Wiederverkäufer


----------



## Flo7 (30. Juni 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> na ja, >90% aller im mtb bereich aufgerufenen preise egal aus welchen bereich, sind krasse phantasiepreise...



... und trotzdem werden sie bezahlt


----------



## davez (30. Juni 2020)

Echt spannend, erst wird im Forum überall gelästert über Santa Cruz (sehen alle gleich aus, gibt es an jeder Ecke, Zahnarztbikes usw.) Und beim Abverkauf von Vorjahresrahmen werden sie gekauft wie Toilettenpapier während Corona  ?
Ich frage mich, ob die Rahmen dann im Bikemarkt enden?
Denn fahren kann man damit ja augenscheinlich nicht, ohne sich zu blamieren ? - mit solchen Allerweltsbike


----------



## ma1208 (30. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Echt spannend, erst wird im Forum überall gelästert über Santa Cruz (sehen alle gleich aus, gibt es an jeder Ecke, Zahnarztbikes usw.) Und beim Abverkauf von Vorjahresrahmen werden sie gekauft wie Toilettenpapier während Corona  ?
> Ich frage mich, ob die Rahmen dann im Bikemarkt enden?
> Denn fahren kann man damit ja augenscheinlich nicht, ohne sich zu blamieren ? - mit solchen Allerweltsbike



Man kann ja mal versuchen sich einen Teil von dem Geld zurück zu holen, dass man den Zahnärzten schon schmerzlich überweisen musste, indem man Ihnen überteuert Santa-Rahmen verkauft.


----------



## davez (30. Juni 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Man kann ja mal versuchen sich einen Teil von dem Geld zurück zu holen, dass man den Zahnärzten schon schmerzlich überweisen musste, indem man Ihnen überteuert Santa-Rahmen verkauft.


Die kaufen nur Kompletträder   Du kannst ja die die Kellerfunde dran schrauben  (X01 shifter mit NX Kassette und NX Käfig z.B.)


----------



## Skydive93 (30. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Die kaufen nur Kompletträder   Du kannst ja die die Kellerfunde dran schrauben  (X01 shifter mit NX Kassette und NX Käfig z.B.)


Ist dann natürlich custom. 10% aufschlag ist dann sicher drin


----------



## imun (30. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Echt spannend, erst wird im Forum überall gelästert über Santa Cruz (sehen alle gleich aus, gibt es an jeder Ecke, Zahnarztbikes usw.) Und beim Abverkauf von Vorjahresrahmen werden sie gekauft wie Toilettenpapier während Corona  ?
> Ich frage mich, ob die Rahmen dann im Bikemarkt enden?
> Denn fahren kann man damit ja augenscheinlich nicht, ohne sich zu blamieren ? - mit solchen Allerweltsbike


Ich werd meins auf jeden Fall fahren  und es darf sich zu meinem Alu HT2 gesellen
Übrigens gerade eben „Versendet“


----------



## Heino77 (30. Juni 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Echt spannend, erst wird im Forum überall gelästert über Santa Cruz (sehen alle gleich aus, gibt es an jeder Ecke, Zahnarztbikes usw.) Und beim Abverkauf von Vorjahresrahmen werden sie gekauft wie Toilettenpapier während Corona  ?
> Ich frage mich, ob die Rahmen dann im Bikemarkt enden?
> Denn fahren kann man damit ja augenscheinlich nicht, ohne sich zu blamieren ? - mit solchen Allerweltsbike


Ist doch klassischer Neid. Man sucht sich irgendwelche fadenscheinigen Argumente, weil man sich etwas nicht leisten kann um sich besser zu fühlen. Fällt der Preis ist alles vergessen


----------



## pointidani (30. Juni 2020)

Meine Magura MT5 von R** ist heute gekommen mit HC Hebeln. ?


----------



## The Great (30. Juni 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gut, das die ersten schon ausgeliefert werden



Mein Tallboy ist heute auf den Weg gegangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (30. Juni 2020)

Meiner auch allerdings wenn ich die Trackingnummer bei DHL eingebe kommt: das ist kein DHL Paket?!

Mit welchen Unternehmen könnte das denn nach Österreich kommen?In Österreich wird es mit der Post zugestellt, bzw wurde es mir in der Appschon angekündigt...


----------



## alles-fahrer (30. Juni 2020)

pointidani schrieb:


> Meine Magura MT5 von R** ist heute gekommen mit HC Hebeln. ?


Jup, meine auch .


----------



## fone (1. Juli 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> Als ob das für @fone eine Rolle spielen würde, der legt für schlechte Zeiten auf Halde


Na ganz so ist es ja auch nicht. Mein 26" DH-Radl ist Jahrgang 2011 und das Nomad 2014.
Aber veraltete Ersatzteile, das ist mein Ding! Non-Boost LRS zb... 

Hätte ich statt Wirecard lieber mal wirklich einen neuen Rahmen gekauft.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juli 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Nö, die trägt in dem Fall der Erstkäufer für den Zweitkäufer, da ist der Erstverkaufende Händer raus, wobei dass dann aufgrund des Privatverkaufs wieder andere Folgen hat, auch was den Nachweis von Mängeln angeht, weil die in dem Fall (Privatverkauf) immer der Käufer nachweisen muss das der Schaden schon beim Verkauf vorhanden war. Nicht wie beim Erstkäufer vor der Beweislastumkehr, wo der Händler nachweisen müsste, dass kein Schaden beim Verkauf da war und in den ersten 6 Monaten aufgetreten ist (die 2 Jahre klingen ja immer so nice, faktisch sind es aber halt nur 6 Monate, danach sowas abzuwickeln ist erstmal reine Kulanz des Verkäufers).
> Der Nachweis, dass was defekt ist, mag direkt bei der Übergabe (dann würde man es ja nicht annehmen/bezahlen) bzw. Ankunft nach Versand (da würde natürlich jeder behaupten der Versanddienstleister ist schuld) noch irgendwie gehen, nimmst du das Rad aber entegegen und zahlst oder baust das Bike auf und stellst dann fest, dass was dran ist, viel Glück beim Nachweis, dass du es nicht verursacht hast oder es halt schon auf dem Transportweg passiert ist.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Als Privatverkäufer kann man erstens natürlich die Gewährleistungsansprüche ausschließen (was man auch tun sollte), und zweitens kann man seine eigenen Gewährleistungsansprüche an den Händler auch an den Käufer abtreten. Entweder macht man das explizit schriftlich, aber mit der Übergabe der Originalrechnung ist das in der Regel bereits impliziert. Wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen möchte, der besteht halt auf eine entsprechende Notiz dazu.


----------



## toastet (1. Juli 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Als Privatverkäufer kann man erstens natürlich die Gewährleistungsansprüche ausschließen (was man auch tun sollte), und zweitens kann man seine eigenen Gewährleistungsansprüche an den Händler auch an den Käufer abtreten. Entweder macht man das explizit schriftlich, aber mit der Übergabe der Originalrechnung ist das in der Regel bereits impliziert. Wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen möchte, der besteht halt auf eine entsprechende Notiz dazu.



AGB schließen sowas grundsätzlich aus oder die Übertragung bedarf der Zustimmung des Händlers, dass kannst du also gleich wieder vergessen. Ggf. hat das natürlich mal irgendwer als Shopbetreiber vermurkst und es steht nicht in seinen AGB, aber die Chance ist sehr gering. Von demher ist das genau so theoretisch, wie der Gewährleistungsausschluß per Klausel. Verkaufst du Müll, der kaputt geht oder bereits ist, kannst du noch so schön die Gewährleistung ausschließen, du wirst sie trotzdem leisten müssen bzw. die Ware zurücknehmen. 

Dazu kommt dann aber auch wieder die Nummer, dass man die Klausel zum Gewährleistungsausschluß ja nicht nur einmal verwendet, bereits bei 5 Verkäufen (insgesamt, nicht in irgendeinem Zeitraum und dann fängt man wieder bei 0 an) ist das ganze zwingend als AGB zu werten und du wirst gewerblicher Verkäufer, sprich man ist eh bereits wieder gezwungen Gewährleistung zu leisten, beim Online-Handel Ware zurückzunehmen und auch das Finanzamt hätte da dann Fragen. Von demher ist dieser Tipp, dass man grundsätzlich die Ansprüche ausschließen sollte, doch sehr fragwürdig. Führt wohl eher zu dem, was man ja so tunlichst vermeiden will. 

Es bleibt dabei, einfach keinen Mist verkaufen, Ware gescheit beschreiben ohne Dinge zu Verschweigen, mit vielen Bildern, so dass der Zustand 100% klar ist beim Verkauf und auch nach Übergabe nachgewiesen werden kann. Sonst einfach die Leute nicht bescheißen, dann brauch es auch keine Klauseln, denn die beißen einen viel wahrscheinlicher in den Hintern als darauf zu verzichten. Ist aber nun schon weit Offtopic und für unseren polnischen Freund ja eh egal, da deutsches Recht


----------



## coquin (1. Juli 2020)

The Great schrieb:


> Mein Tallboy ist heute auf den Weg gegangen!


Glückwunsch. Ich warte noch - steht auf "Bearbeitung"...


----------



## Catsoft (1. Juli 2020)

Meine Blur sind geliefert  Großes Kino von Bike24 und der Post


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juli 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> AGB schließen sowas grundsätzlich aus oder die Übertragung bedarf der Zustimmung des Händlers, dass kannst du also gleich wieder vergessen. Ggf. hat das natürlich mal irgendwer als Shopbetreiber vermurkst und es steht nicht in seinen AGB, aber die Chance ist sehr gering. Von demher ist das genau so theoretisch, wie der Gewährleistungsausschluß per Klausel.


Auch das ist nicht richtig. Ein Händler darf die Abtretung der Gewährleistung nicht per AGB ausschließen, diese Klausel ist ungültig.






						Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen dürfen Abtretung von Mängelansprüchen nicht ausschließen
					

Wird in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) eines Internetversandhändlers durch eine Klausel die Abtretung von Mängelansprüchen ausgeschlossen, ...




					www.verbraucherschutzverein.org
				





Bei dem Rest des  Postings stimme ich dir übrigens zu. Und gerade bei ausländischen Verkäufern ist man ja eh immer auf deren Goodwill angewiesen. Der Rechtsweg bei sowas ist ja nicht immer so einfach.


----------



## Remux (1. Juli 2020)

Ein nomad cc Rahmen ist schon auf Kleinanzeigen für 1899 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (1. Juli 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Hätte ich statt Wirecard lieber mal wirklich *drei neue* Rahmen gekauft.



Vorausgesetzt, man hätte da bei den Santa Cruz Rahmen von Bike24 was passendes bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. Juli 2020)




----------



## hardtails (1. Juli 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1075427





Steefan schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt, man hätte da bei den Santa Cruz Rahmen von Bike24 was passendes bekommen.


----------



## davez (1. Juli 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1075427


Sehr, sehr schöner Rahmen!   Glückwunsch  Hätte ich mir auch fast geholt, aber bei mir hat das Gravel Bike das Hardtail in der Nutzung verdrängt. Ja, ich weiss, "Äpfel und Birnen". Aber ich finde den "gefühlten" Speed beim Gravel geiler und Singletrails werden auf dem Hobel zu einer spaßigen Herausforderung (natürlich deutlich langsamer als mit dem HT). Und wenn es mehr rumpelt bin ich mit dem Trailbike unterwegs. "Gravel killed the hard tail"


----------



## paulipan (2. Juli 2020)

Hat von Euch mittlerweile schon seine Suntour Aion von RCZ erhalten? Bzw. eine Versandbestätigung erhalten?
Sollte ja eigentlich sofort lieferbar sein ?


----------



## baconcookie (2. Juli 2020)

weiß garnicht wo hier die wut herkommt, die santa Rahmen bei ebay scheinen ja alle aus gescheiterten aufbauten oder austauschaktionen zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (2. Juli 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hat von Euch mittlerweile schon seine Suntour Aion von RCZ erhalten? Bzw. eine Versandbestätigung erhalten?
> Sollte ja eigentlich sofort lieferbar sein ?


hab meine gestern bekommen. Bestellt habe ich am Freitag


----------



## paulipan (2. Juli 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> hab meine gestern bekommen. Bestellt habe ich am Freitag


Hast Du eine Versandmitteilung bekommen? Ich bisher nicht.... 
Hast Du paar Bilder?


----------



## Remux (2. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> weiß garnicht wo hier die wut herkommt, die santa Rahmen bei ebay scheinen ja alle aus gescheiterten aufbauten oder austauschaktionen zu kommen



Gerade wieder einen Nomad Rahmen für 1999€ entdeckt, auch zufällig aus gescheitertem Aufbau


----------



## fexbru (2. Juli 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Versandmitteilung bekommen? Ich bisher nicht....
> Hast Du paar Bilder?


ja gab eine Versandmitteilung, auch eine Trackingnummer, die natürlich unbrauchbar war  
Bilder hab ich keine gemacht. Die Gabel kam in einem großen Karton eingewickelt in Luftpolsterfolie, anbei lag ein Fender zum Anschrauben und die allgemeine Anleitung zu den Gabeln.
Glaube ein anderer User hat sie auch schon bekommen, steht aber vielleicht im RCZ-Thread


----------



## Montigomo (2. Juli 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> ja gab eine Versandmitteilung, auch eine Trackingnummer, die natürlich unbrauchbar war
> Bilder hab ich keine gemacht. Die Gabel kam in einem großen Karton eingewickelt in Luftpolsterfolie, anbei lag ein Fender zum Anschrauben und die allgemeine Anleitung zu den Gabeln.
> Glaube ein anderer User hat sie auch schon bekommen, steht aber vielleicht im RCZ-Thread


Wann wurde die Gabel bestellt?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schöner Rahmen!   Glückwunsch  Hätte ich mir auch fast geholt, aber bei mir hat das Gravel Bike das Hardtail in der Nutzung verdrängt. Ja, ich weiss, "Äpfel und Birnen". Aber ich finde den "gefühlten" Speed beim Gravel geiler und Singletrails werden auf dem Hobel zu einer spaßigen Herausforderung (natürlich deutlich langsamer als mit dem HT). Und wenn es mehr rumpelt bin ich mit dem Trailbike unterwegs. "Gravel killed the hard tail"


kenn ich aber das Gefühl geht auch bei meinem 13 Jahre alten CX-bike. Killt aber nicht mein hardtail sondern ist ne nette Ergänzung und einfach anders. Was mich an Gravel stört, ist, dass es einfach nix für Rennen taugt und..auf dem CX sitz ich viel sportlicher und die Herausforderung ist da sogar noch grösser...;-)...aber jedem das seine. nur mal so my2cents laberrabarba


----------



## imun (2. Juli 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1075427


Meiner kam gestern auch


----------



## culoduro (2. Juli 2020)

ich bin auch zur dunklen Seite gewechselt... oder so






der metrische 210*50 Fox DPX2 von RCZ (der hier im Thread berühmte Trunnion oder metrisch) stammt übrigens aus einem 2019 SC 5010, ist gestern auch eingelaufen. 

Wo ich den jetzt einbaue, kA...


----------



## md82 (2. Juli 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> ich bin auch zur dunklen Seite gewechselt... oder so
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1075721
> 
> ...


Bin auf jeden Fall extrem neidisch und hätte den echt gerne gekauft, aber: zu lange überlegt ??


----------



## Flo7 (2. Juli 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> der metrische 210*50 Fox DPX2 von RCZ (der hier im Thread berühmte Trunnion oder metrisch) stammt übrigens aus einem 2019 SC 5010, ist gestern auch eingelaufen.
> 
> Wo ich den jetzt einbaue, kA...



Den könntest du ins China Santa alias FS831 einbauen, hat 210x50/55mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Den könntest du ins China Santa alias FS831 einbauen, hat 210x50/55mm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1075726



.....  wird der auch an die Wand gehangen, wir die anderen ?


----------



## Heino77 (2. Juli 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> ich bin auch zur dunklen Seite gewechselt... oder so
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1075721
> 
> ...


Je länger ich die Farbkombi anschaue desto geiler find ich sie.
Leider ist halt XXL doch ein wenig zu groß für mich (1.87) sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen. Der Dhx2 200x57 würd da auch so gut reinpassen 
Welche Größe ist das und wie groß bist du?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Den könntest du ins China Santa alias FS831 einbauen, hat 210x50/55mm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1075726


China Santa? Gibt es dazu nähere Infos? Gerne PN.


----------



## Flo7 (2. Juli 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> .....  wird der auch an die Wand gehangen, wir die anderen ?




Das musst du den Hersteller fragen...


Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> China Santa? Gibt es dazu nähere Infos? Gerne PN.



ja im Chin Rahmen Thread im Leichtbauforum oder im chintertown Forum. Dort läuft auch gerade eine Sammelstellen wo die Rahmen 499$ plus Versand kostet...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Juli 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Je länger ich die Farbkombi anschaue desto geiler find ich sie.
> Leider ist halt XXL doch ein wenig zu groß für mich (1.87) sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen. Der Dhx2 200x57 würd da auch so gut reinpassen
> Welche Größe ist das und wie groß bist du?


Nomad Rahmen mit 200x57er Dämpfer?


Flo7 schrieb:


> Das musst du den Hersteller fragen...
> 
> 
> ja im Chin Rahmen Thread im Leichtbauforum oder im chintertown Forum. Dort läuft auch gerade eine Sammelstellen wo die Rahmen 499$ plus Versand kostet...


dazu kann ich leider nichts finden. Im China Rahmen Forum ist nichts in Bezug auf eine Sammelbestellung. Egal.


----------



## Heino77 (2. Juli 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Nomad Rahmen mit 200x57er Dämpfer?
> 
> dazu kann ich leider nichts finden. Im China Rahmen Forum ist nichts in Bezug auf eine Sammelbestellung. Egal.


Verguckt dachte mir es wär ein Hightower LT hat die gleiche Farbkombi.


----------



## Flo7 (2. Juli 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> dazu kann ich leider nichts finden. Im China Rahmen Forum ist nichts in Bezug auf eine Sammelbestellung. Egal.



Bitteschön:






						Chinese Santa Cruz/AM831
					

Chinese Santa Cruz/AM831



					chinertown.com
				









						Chinese SC/AM831 Group Buy
					

Chinese SC/AM831 Group Buy



					chinertown.com


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dankeschön


----------



## AnAx (2. Juli 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> ich bin auch zur dunklen Seite gewechselt... oder so
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1075721
> 
> ...



? zum Rahmen

Wenn du den DPX2 abzugeben hast, bei mir läuft demnächst ein passender 5010-Rahmen ein - gern PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (2. Juli 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Je länger ich die Farbkombi anschaue desto geiler find ich sie.
> Leider ist halt XXL doch ein wenig zu groß für mich (1.87) sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen. Der Dhx2 200x57 würd da auch so gut reinpassen
> Welche Größe ist das und wie groß bist du?


war ein XL, kein XXL.
Ich bin übrigens 183.
Fahre aber eh schon einen 495 er reach und hab eher lange Beine.
Hab eher bisschen Sorge, dass die Balance zwischen dem langen Hauptrahmen und dem doch eher kurzen Hinterbau nicht optimal ist.
Hab aber von anderen Nomad XL Fahrern bisher nicht gegenteiliges gelesen. Mal schauen...
Die Farbe fand ich schon immer geil. Ist tatsächlich sehr matt..
Eigentlich sollte da aber schon ein 230/60mm Federbein rein, nicht 200/57 

Den China Santa Faden muss ich mir in Ruhe durchlesen, ggf. gebe ich den Dämpfer aber auch ab, mal schauen. Sollte eigentlich in ein Mullet Setup vom Swoop, aber das fährt jetzt bald/schon jemand anders.


----------



## Flo7 (2. Juli 2020)

Mein Rahmen ist auch angekommen leider ohne Steckachse...

Die sollte im Lieferumfang dabei sein oder?

hier noch ein Foto:




Für 699€ kann man sich echt nicht beschweren


----------



## maed0711 (2. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist auch angekommen leider ohne Steckachse...
> 
> Die sollte im Lieferumfang dabei sein oder?
> 
> ...



Meiner kam auch ohne Achse, sollest du dazu seitens bike24 ne Info erhalten - gerne teilen.
Zudem habe ich gegenüber des Schaltauges keinen am Rahmen montierten Anschlag, kommt das Laufrad bzw die Achse hier direkt ans Carbon - da mein bisheriger SC Rahmen aus Alu war, bin ich etwas unwissend.


----------



## michael66 (2. Juli 2020)

Super schöne Rahmen,da habt ihr echt nen super Schnäppchen gemacht,ich meine die Rahmen waren ohne Steckachse angegeben


----------



## Flo7 (2. Juli 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Super schöne Rahmen,da habt ihr echt nen super Schnäppchen gemacht,ich meine die Rahmen waren ohne Steckachse angegeben



Glaub da stand Rahmen inkl Steckachse...

Anfrage an Bike24 ist schon raus, kann aber dauern!

Die dürfte passen oder:


----------



## paulipan (2. Juli 2020)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Meiner kam auch ohne Achse, sollest du dazu seitens bike24 ne Info erhalten - gerne teilen.
> Zudem habe ich gegenüber des Schaltauges keinen am Rahmen montierten Anschlag, kommt das Laufrad bzw die Achse hier direkt ans Carbon - da mein bisheriger SC Rahmen aus Alu war, bin ich etwas unwissend.


Wie sieht es mit dem Anschlag auf der Nicht Schaltwerk Seite aus? Da ist bei mir nur ein Loch im Carbon. Gehört da nicht noch ein Einsatz oder so rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (2. Juli 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> war ein XL, kein XXL.
> Ich bin übrigens 183.
> Fahre aber eh schon einen 495 er reach und hab eher lange Beine.
> Hab eher bisschen Sorge, dass die Balance zwischen dem langen Hauptrahmen und dem doch eher kurzen Hinterbau nicht optimal ist.
> ...


Ich dachte mir zuerst es wär ein Hightower LT, welches gestern noch kurz in XXL lieferbar war (in der gleichen Farbe) und ich da schon mächtig gegrübelt habe (hätte mein Setup ausm Jeffsy 29er übernehmen können). Wegen der Farbe habe ich dann doch nicht bestellt und dann heut dein Bild gesehen. Jetzt ist das XXL nicht mehr da. Auch nicht schlimm hab ich halt Geld gespart .


----------



## Skydive93 (2. Juli 2020)

denk das war das nomad in l


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Glaub da stand Rahmen inkl Steckachse...
> 
> Anfrage an Bike24 ist schon raus, kann aber dauern!
> 
> ...



M12x1 ist X12. Es gibt auch noch 1,5 und 1,75 Steigung. Fragt doch am besten jemanden, der schon ein SC hat. Findet man doch überall


----------



## paulipan (2. Juli 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> M12x1 ist X12. Es gibt auch noch 1,5 und 1,75 Steigung. Fragt doch am besten jemanden, der schon ein SC hat. Findet man doch überall


Wäre auch dankbar für die passende Größe ;-)


----------



## mip86 (2. Juli 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer von Euch hat ebenfalls bei Bike24.de einen SC Rahmen gekauft?
> Habe gestern Nachmittag zugeschlagen, per Paypal bezahlt (aktueller Status: Autorisierung) und bis jetzt noch keine Bestätigung  bekommen.
> Normalerweise geht das doch immer super fix...
> ...



Samstag bestellt, Mittwoch geliefert (ein 5010 CC in lila) alles top!


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist auch angekommen leider ohne Steckachse...
> 
> Die sollte im Lieferumfang dabei sein oder?
> 
> ...


Sehr geil!
Was hat das für n Steuersatz?
Kann man hier einen Winkelsteuersatz verbauen?


----------



## Flo7 (2. Juli 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> Was hat das für n Steuersatz?
> Kann man hier einen Winkelsteuersatz verbauen?




Ist ein IS daher ist kein Winkelsteuersatz möglich.

@ Achse: Hab folgende Angaben gefunden:





bestellt hab ich diese:





						DT Swiss RWS Alu - HR-Steckachse, 12/148mm mit Alu-Hebel TA Boost: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

DT Swiss RWS Alu - HR-Steckachse, 12/148mm mit Alu-Hebel TA Boost: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Soll am Samstag kommen, da kann ich euch berichten ob sie passt.


----------



## plastin (2. Juli 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Hätte ich statt Wirecard lieber mal wirklich einen neuen Rahmen gekauft.



Das kenn ich...


----------



## culoduro (2. Juli 2020)

Ir


Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist ein IS daher ist kein Winkelsteuersatz möglich.
> 
> @ Achse: Hab folgende Angaben gefunden:
> 
> ...



Irgendwo im Nomad 2018 thread steht was, dass man eine 142*12mm Achse braucht auf Grund der geringeren Dicke der SC Ausfallenden. 
Bei mir war übrigens auch keine Steckachse dabei.


----------



## culoduro (2. Juli 2020)

Hier, ab Beitrag #4624


redspawn2005 schrieb:


> DT SWISS Steckachse HR RWS Plug In MTB mit Hebel | 12x142 mm, 32,50 €
> 
> 
> DT SWISS Steckachse HR RWS Plug In MTB mit Hebel | 12x142 mm Das patentierte RWS Laufrad-Befestigungssystem von DT Swiss ist steif, sicher und leicht zu bed
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (2. Juli 2020)

Ok, ich hab dann mal beide bestellt...


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist ein IS daher ist kein Winkelsteuersatz möglich.
> 
> @ Achse: Hab folgende Angaben gefunden:
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort.
Leider raus ?


----------



## kordesh (3. Juli 2020)

AnAx schrieb:


> ? zum Rahmen
> 
> Wenn du den DPX2 abzugeben hast, bei mir läuft demnächst ein passender 5010-Rahmen ein - gern PM



Ich hab nen Dämpfer abzugeben. Der kollidiert bei mir mit der Flasche 

Kannste haben. Wenn du noch keinen hast, meld dich.


----------



## xlacherx (3. Juli 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> ich bin auch zur dunklen Seite gewechselt... oder so
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1075721
> 
> ...


Hab ich seit fast 3 Jahren... anfangs haben viele über die Farbe gelacht... ehrlich gesagt, finde ich immer noch eine der besten Fahrben vom V4, die es bisher gab.


----------



## xlacherx (3. Juli 2020)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Meiner kam auch ohne Achse, sollest du dazu seitens bike24 ne Info erhalten - gerne teilen.
> Zudem habe ich gegenüber des Schaltauges keinen am Rahmen montierten Anschlag, kommt das Laufrad bzw die Achse hier direkt ans Carbon - da mein bisheriger SC Rahmen aus Alu war, bin ich etwas unwissend.


Das Laufrad sitzt direkt auf dem Carbon (ist bei meine, N V4 und 5010 V3 auch so). 
Die Achse die dabei wäre, ist eh hässlich, die hat n Hebel  von DT gibts aber eine, wo man den Hebel anbnehmen kann, und kostet glaub um die 30€ ;-)


----------



## xlacherx (3. Juli 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> M12x1 ist X12. Es gibt auch noch 1,5 und 1,75 Steigung. Fragt doch am besten jemanden, der schon ein SC hat. Findet man doch überall


Einfach in den Nomad oder 5010 Threads nach Achse suchen. Da hab ich überall mindestens einmal den Linker eine passenden Achse gepostet.


----------



## xlacherx (3. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist ein IS daher ist kein Winkelsteuersatz möglich.
> 
> @ Achse: Hab folgende Angaben gefunden:
> 
> ...


Kannst gleich zurück schicken oder die annahme verweigern, das is die Falsche. Du brauchst eine die für 142x12 angegeben ist.


----------



## michael66 (3. Juli 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Dämpfer abzugeben. Der kollidiert bei mir mit der Flasche
> 
> Kannste haben. Wenn du noch keinen hast, meld dich.


Falls der Dämpfer nicht von dem Interessierten hier aus dem Forum gekauft wird hätte ich auch Interesse.
Gruß Michael


----------



## kordesh (3. Juli 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Falls der Dämpfer nicht von dem Interessierten hier aus dem Forum gekauft wird hätte ich auch Interesse.
> Gruß Michael



Hi Michael, 

sorry! Dämpfer ist gerade verkauft worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (3. Juli 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> sorry! Dämpfer ist gerade verkauft worden.


Schade aber Danke für die Info


----------



## ders (3. Juli 2020)

Welcher Laden gibt eigentlich die Mehrwertsteuersenkung weiter?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2020)

ders schrieb:


> Welcher Laden gibt eigentlich die Mehrwertsteuersenkung weiter?


kaufst du dann bei diesem, obwohl er vielleicht teuerer ist als ein laden der es nicht tut?


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Juli 2020)

Lidl


----------



## ders (3. Juli 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> kaufst du dann bei diesem, obwohl er vielleicht teuerer ist als ein laden der es nicht tut?


Nein.


----------



## davez (3. Juli 2020)

me72 schrieb:


> Und noch ein interessanter Deal:
> 
> RACEFACE NEXT Carbon Lenker 31.8x760mm Matt Black/Turquoise für 49,99 € (ebenfalls ohne Code)


Dank Lenkerschnäppchen habe ich schon Carbon Lenker für die nächsten beiden Bike Projekte im Keller   ZUm Glück fiel mir das noch rechtzeitig ein, sonst hätte ich wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (4. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Lidl


Wie ist der Montageständer von denen?


----------



## Flo7 (4. Juli 2020)

IRONMANq schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1076795
> 
> ich komme nicht auf die Preise. Code geht auch nicht



Ich würde neu anfangen in dem du mal rechts oben nochmal auf Land Deutschland stellst, auch wenn es das schon ist...

Preis sind noch wie gestern, allerdings Funktionieren die Codes mit zusätzlichen 20-25% nicht mehr!


----------



## Toolkid (4. Juli 2020)

mmfly schrieb:


> code war nur gestern gültig ...


Kommentare zu Schnäppchen bitte hierher.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (4. Juli 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Kommentare zu Schnäppchen bitte hierher.



Hast vollkommen Recht, ist und bleibt halt ein frommer Wunsch.


----------



## Steefan (4. Juli 2020)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Hast vollkommen Recht, ...



Mir gefällt daran vor allem, die freundliche und unaufdringliche Art darauf hinzuweisen.


----------



## Danimal (5. Juli 2020)

Nochmal zu den Steckachsen für Santa Cruz Bikes, die hier ist gerade günstig und passt (steckt in meinem Hightower):









						CRUEL COMPONENTS Steckachse Scott | 12x142 mm rot, 35,00 €
					

CRUEL COMPONENTS Steckachse Scott | 12x142 mm Cruel Steckachsen sind aus hochfesten Aluminium 7075 T6 (Ergal) gefertigt um eine hohe Steifigkeit zu gewährle




					r2-bike.com
				




Cheers,
D


----------



## chrwo (5. Juli 2020)

Warum stehen bei den M8000 Bremsen Größenangaben für die Scheiben? Sind doch gar keine dabei?


----------



## hw_doc (5. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> Warum stehen bei den M8000 Bremsen Größenangaben für die Scheiben? Sind doch gar keine dabei?



Aber womöglich PM-Adapter.


----------



## chrwo (5. Juli 2020)

Ah, danke!

Ach ich lass es bleiben... meine M675 macht eigentlich was sie soll und ob die druckpunktverstellung so toll funzt... am ende hab ich das bekannte druckpunktwandern der 8000 und nix gewonnen. 20€ steuer und 10€ versand machts auch gar nicht mehr zu sooo einem schnäppchen ohne codes jetzt.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juli 2020)

Steuer? Schweizer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrwo (5. Juli 2020)

Ne Deutschland, dann ist der Generator im Warenkorb da falsch. Ich meine doch die sind Franzosen?! Hab nicht weiter geforscht und bin davon ausgegangen, dass sie aus Fernost versenden


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Specialized Enduro 2020 S-Works und Expert -20%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bis zu 20 %


----------



## petomei (6. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Specialized Enduro 2020 S-Works und Expert -20%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Laden? Wie wird das mit der MWSt. gehandhabt?


----------



## Flo7 (6. Juli 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> bis zu 20 %



Expert und S-Works sind es 20%


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Expert und S-Works sind es 20%


ok, du redest nur von enduro.

bei allen anderen bis zu 20 %.


----------



## Flo7 (6. Juli 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> ok, du redest nur von enduro.
> 
> bei allen anderen bis zu 20 %.




Was meinst du? Bei mir kosten alle Größen von S-works und Expert -20% und so hab ich es auch im Schnäppchenthread angegeben??



Flo7 schrieb:


> Specialized Enduro 2020 *S-Works und Expert -20%*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was meinst du?


enduro
nicht epic
nicht epic ht


----------



## Flo7 (6. Juli 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> enduro
> nicht epic
> nicht epic ht



Hat auch niemand gesagt


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> Ne Deutschland, dann ist der Generator im Warenkorb da falsch. Ich meine doch die sind Franzosen?! Hab nicht weiter geforscht und bin davon ausgegangen, dass sie aus Fernost versenden


Luxemburger. Ware kommt auch aus Luxemburg.
Dass der aufgeschlüsselte Preis im Warenkorb etwas seltsam ist, ist mir letztens auch aufgefallen, aber der Endpreis (inkl. Versand) zählt. Da kommt dann nichts mehr dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (6. Juli 2020)

petomei schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Laden? Wie wird das mit der MWSt. gehandhabt?


Wenns keine deutsche Firma und in der EU ist (hier wohl Spanien), zahlst du in der Regel den dortigen Mehrwertsteuersatz.


----------



## shoffmeister (6. Juli 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wenns keine deutsche Firma und in der EU ist (hier wohl Spanien), zahlst du in der Regel den dortigen Mehrwertsteuersatz.



In der EU definiert bei der Umsatzsteuer (seit 1.1.2015) der Ort der Leistung den Ansatz. Im Onlinehandel ist das dann das Zielland / das Land des Käufers.

Im Prinzip sollte RCZ (die unzweifelhaft irgendwo in der EU sitzen - vermutlich administrativ in der Tat auch nur in Luxembourg) damit bei Sendungen nach Deutschland die jeweils in Deutschland korrekte Umsatzsteuer (Mehrwertsteuer) in Rechnung stellen.

PS: Wie genau die (gemäss ihres Shops) auf die jeweiligen konkreten Beträge kommen, ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch unklar. Ein Beispiel:






Ja, offensichtlich wenden sie die in Deutschland geltende Mehrwertsteuer an, fragt sich nur worauf?

Letztlich ist das alles aber egal - Mehrwertsteuer ist für Endverbraucher final und der Endpreis zählt, Korrektheit der Mehrwertsteuerberechnungen wird beim Händler durch die Finanzbehörden geprüft. ?‍♂️


----------



## imun (7. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist ein IS daher ist kein Winkelsteuersatz möglich.
> 
> @ Achse: Hab folgende Angaben gefunden:
> 
> ...


Hat die gepasst?


----------



## Flo7 (7. Juli 2020)

imun schrieb:


> Hat die gepasst?



Die passt-> 12x142mm






						DT Swiss Unisex – Erwachsene HR-Steckachse RWS Thru axle Radnabe, schwarz, 1size: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

DT Swiss Unisex – Erwachsene HR-Steckachse RWS Thru axle Radnabe, schwarz, 1size: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Logic (8. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Passend dazu bei Bike-components:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1078773


Evtl. ne blöde Frage: Aber wo kommen diese Codes immer her?
Newsletter?


----------



## me72 (8. Juli 2020)

Logic schrieb:


> Evtl. ne blöde Frage: Aber wo kommen diese Codes immer her?
> Newsletter?


Bei BC poppen die bei mir manchmal auf, wenn ich längere Zeit über deren Seiten surfe und immer wieder neue Produkte anschaue. Wahrscheinlich so ne Art "Motivations-Spritze", doch endlich auch zu bestellen.   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (8. Juli 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ohohoh - das lila Nilpferd ist kaum aus dem Urlaub zurück und schon ist alle Erholung passe und er muss sich hier im Thread wieder über die Regelbrecher ärgern.
> 
> Btw: Schnäppchen-Count der von ihm hier selbst geposteten Schnäppchen gleichbleibend bei 0.



wo er recht hat hat er recht.
wenn sich jemand mal vertut is es ja noch ok aber dein kommentar hat wirklich null da drin zu suchen


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> wo er recht hat hat er recht.
> wenn sich jemand mal vertut is es ja noch ok aber dein kommentar hat wirklich null da drin zu suchen



Ich weiß,ich weiß.
Ich habe da ein sehr schweres Verbrechen begangen ....

Das ist es natürlich allemal wert sich gerade hinzusetzen, die Tastatur korrekt auszurichten und hier im Thread noch einmal auf diese quasi unverzeihliche Todsünde hinzuweisen und mich zu tadeln.

Hast Du gut gemacht - davon wirst Du Deinen Enkeln noch voller Stolz berichten können.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Das ist es natürlich allemal wert sich gerade hinzusetzen, die Tastatur korrekt auszurichten und hier im Thread noch einmal auf diese quasi unverzeihliche Todsünde hinzuweisen und mich zu tadeln.
> 
> Hast Du gut gemacht - davon wirst Du Deinen Enkeln noch voller Stolz berichten können.



Ist das die Selbsteflektion zu dem hier?



freetourer schrieb:


> Ich weiß,ich weiß.
> Ich habe da ein sehr schweres Verbrechen begangen ....


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist das die Selbsteflektion zu dem hier?



Wer da thematisch und inhaltlich keine Unterschiede erkennt mag das natürlich gerne so interpretieren und ebenfalls die Gelegenheit nutzen sich gerade hinzusetzen, die Tastatur korrekt auszurichten, ....

So lassen sich schnell und easy ein paar Likes der üblichen Verdächtigen einsammeln....


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Juli 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hierher gehört ab sofort das Gelaber ala "Dortwürdeichniewasbestellen"- bis "Taugtdasüberhauptwas" aus dem Schnäppchenjägerthread...
> 
> Schießt los


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wer da thematisch und inhaltlich keine Unterschiede erkennt mag das natürlich gerne so interpretieren und ebenfalls die Gelegenheit nutzen sich gerade hinzusetzen, die Tastatur korrekt auszurichten, ....
> 
> So lassen sich schnell und easy ein paar Likes der üblichen Verdächtigen einsammeln....



Ich habe nur eine Frage gestellt. 

Interpretationen überlasse ich gern Dir. Freue mich dann, wenn der vermutete Beitrag auch wirklich kommt. Das Spiel nennt sich Freetourer-Bingo. Wird aber schnell langweilig, da zu einfach vorhersehbar.


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine Frage gestellt.
> 
> Interpretationen überlasse ich gern Dir. Freue mich dann, wenn der vermutete Beitrag auch wirklich kommt. Das Spiel nennt sich Freetourer-Bingo. Wird aber schnell langweilig, da zu einfach vorhersehbar.



Ist das so? ? 

Ich versuche es für Dich noch einmal spannender zu machen :

Denk da einfach noch einmal in einer anderen Ebene...


----------



## beat_junkie (8. Juli 2020)

Totty79 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf ca. 150 Euro. Ich komme immer auf 171,99 Euro. Habe ich noch einen Code übersehen oder wurden die Preise erhöht?



Der Preis war anscheinend nur für die 12fach 9-50.


----------



## goldencore (8. Juli 2020)

Jetzt nervt das Meta-Gelaber über das Gelaber im Schnäppchenthread aber auch schon ganz schön...


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2020)

Mal ehrlich... ich bin über die suchfunktion im Schnäppchen thread gelandet. Woher soll man wissen das man da nichts andatzweise unpassendes schreiben darf.

Die grundidee mit dem laberthread ist gut, unterstüte ich komplett. 
Aber wenn man das nicht weiß bringt es nichts.
Und nicht jeder kommt dahin über die überforen und sieht und unterschreibt die 10 gebote vorher.

Die unglaublich warmen und freundlichen Hinweise sind da auch super. Vor allem wenn man erst mal 10 du depp Infos bekommt und trotzdem keine Ahnung hat was los ist.

Bin auch nicht erst seit gestern hir im forum und wusste es nicht...

Das lila nielpferd ist bei mir schon länger auf der ignore liste. Auch wegen anderen Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ist das so? ?
> 
> Ich versuche es für Dich noch einmal spannender zu machen :
> 
> Denk da einfach noch einmal in einer anderen Ebene...



BINGO!


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> BINGO!



Klappt nicht?

Schade- ich wollte Dir eigentlich nur helfen noch etwas (über Dich) zu lernen.


----------



## hw_doc (8. Juli 2020)

Auch nur ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft - zu viele glauben sich dank ihres (vermeintlich hohen) Anteils an bzw. am Wohle der Gesellschaft berechtigt, sich trotzig über die "örtlichen" Gepflogenheiten hinwegsetzen zu können*.
Dann gibt es ein paar Mitläufer und dazu noch ein paar Unwissende oder auch nur Unbedarfte - und schon werden Ausnahmen zur Regel.

*YOLO und so...   ?


----------



## isartrails (8. Juli 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Klappt nicht?
> 
> Schade- ich wollte Dir eigentlich nur helfen noch etwas (über Dich) zu lernen.


Freetourer, kommt dir nicht manchmal der Gedanke, dass dich andere für einen aus der Anstalt entlaufenen Irren halten könnten? Willst du das? Gefällt dir diese Rolle?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. Juli 2020)

Corona hat schon was.... Zumindest für die, die daran glauben.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. Juli 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Freetourer, kommt dir nicht manchmal der Gedanke, dass dich andere für einen aus der Anstalt entlaufenen Irren halten könnten? Willst du das? Gefällt dir diese Rolle?


Könnte man dich genauso fragen... Wo bleibt denn eigentlich dein sagenumwobener Onlineshop mit den besten Preisen auf Erden? DbeH


----------



## isartrails (8. Juli 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Könnte man dich genauso fragen...


Mehr Retourkutsche hast du nicht drauf heute?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. Juli 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mehr Retourkutsche hast du nicht drauf heute?


Was für eine Retourkutsche? Wir warten doch alle darauf! Wir wollen gute und spottbillige Biketeile. Wir haben alle Hoffnungen in dich gesteckt.


----------



## davez (8. Juli 2020)

Selbst milde Verläufe haben es in sich, wie man im Forum sieht und heute in der Presse nachlesen kann:

"Welche Langzeitschäden Covid-19 genau verursacht, wird gerade erforscht. Einer Studie (vorläufige Ergebnisse - peer review läuft noch) zufolge kann die Lungenkrankheit zu Fieberwahn, Nervenschäden und Schlaganfällen führen - und zwar ganz unabhängig vom Verlauf.

Auch milde Verläufe der aus dem Coronavirus entstehenden Lungenerkrankung Covid-19 können laut einer Studie bei den Erkrankten *zu ernsthaften Gehirnschäden führen*."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (8. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Selbst milde Verläufe haben es in sich, wie man im Forum sieht und heute in der Presse nachlesen kann:
> 
> "Welche Langzeitschäden Covid-19 genau verursacht, wird gerade erforscht. Einer Studie (vorläufige Ergebnisse - peer review läuft noch) zufolge kann die Lungenkrankheit zu Fieberwahn, Nervenschäden und Schlaganfällen führen - und zwar ganz unabhängig vom Verlauf.
> 
> Auch milde Verläufe der aus dem Coronavirus entstehenden Lungenerkrankung Covid-19 können laut einer Studie bei den Erkrankten *zu ernsthaften Gehirnschäden führen*."




Da dachte ich schlimmer wird es nicht mehr in dann kommt einer mit Corona um die Ecke.....


----------



## platt_ziege (8. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Auch milde Verläufe der aus dem Coronavirus entstehenden Lungenerkrankung Covid-19 können laut einer Studie bei den Erkrankten *zu ernsthaften Gehirnschäden führen*.


dann ist es jetzt unzweifelhaft klar, dass die corinna grippe aus deutschen laboren stammt und schon vor gut 15 jahren freigesetzt wurde.
wahrscheinlich sind dann ggü der älteren zielgruppe mit den atemwegserkrankungen, die jüngeren diejenigen die es mit den hirnschäden erwischt hat.
wenn die zahlen in den nicks aber etwas mit dem baujahr zu tun haben sollten, sind leider auch >40 jährige massivst betroffen und ich denke es korreliert mit der ausgeuferten wohlstandverblödung grad in unserem lande...


----------



## freetourer (9. Juli 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Freetourer, kommt dir nicht manchmal der Gedanke, dass dich andere für einen aus der Anstalt entlaufenen Irren halten könnten? Willst du das? Gefällt dir diese Rolle?





Mit den "Anderen" , die mich für einen aus der Anstalt entlaufenen Irren halten - wen meinst Du damit?

Meinst Du damit irgendjemanden aus dem Forum hier, der mich noch nie persönlich kennengelernt hat und der sich nur anhand der paar Posts von mir hier ein Bild von mir macht!?

Dann möchte ich natürlich gerne und ganz höflich Deine Fragen beantworten: 

1. Kommt mir manchmal der Gedanke, dass mich andere .... halten könnten. 

Antwort: Nein kommt mir nicht


2. Willst Du das?

Antwort: Spielt das eine Rolle, ob ich will welche Vorstellung ein Forumsuser von mir hat, der mich nicht persönlich kennt?


3. Gefällt Dir diese Rolle?

Antwort: Ich nehme hier gar keine Rolle ein. Welche Rolle mir hier irgendein User zuschreibt ....... (siehe Antwort 2)


Kann ich Dir sonst noch behilflich sein?


----------



## SilIy (9. Juli 2020)

Ihr seid auch n Haufen Trolle, aber immerhin entertaint ihr euch gegenseitig, hat doch auch Charme. Wie heißt es so schön, man kann nicht mit, aber auch nicht ohne - oder so ähnlich


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Juli 2020)

seven21 schrieb:


> Da kann ich noch den alten 1030 anhängen für 395 Euro
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/GARMIN-Edge-103...up3XH1U_Kce_WgBWPcEd8RPk1usk0_2YaAhd3EALw_wcB


Ist aber kein gutes Angebot, bei Garmin direkt bekommt man für den gleichen Preis das 1030 Bundle Set mit Corporate Benefits.


----------



## Heino77 (9. Juli 2020)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Der Gravelmarkt ist ja ziemlich leergefegt. Hier gibts ein Diverge für 1363,73 : https://www.bike24.de/p1350737.html?menu=1000,173,1639



Kann mir jemand was zu dem Radl sagen? Mich juckts schon wahnsinnig in den Fingern.
Ah f*** 56 ist mir eh zu klein mit 1,85. Wieder Geld gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrwo (10. Juli 2020)

Wat gibbet da zu lachen @fexbru 
gabs die kurbel schon günstiger? kenns nur von mydealz so = unter idealo preisvergleich = postenswertes schnäppchen


----------



## Heino77 (10. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> Wat gibbet da zu lachen @fexbru
> gabs die kurbel schon günstiger? kenns nur von mydealz so = unter idealo preisvergleich = postenswertes schnäppchen


Glaub nicht, dass es daran liegt - eher daran, dass keiner mehr 2x11 fährt


----------



## chrwo (10. Juli 2020)

wenn sunringle doch nur microspline adapter anbieten würde...


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Juli 2020)

Ich seh zwar kein Schnäppchen für Sun Ringlé, aber sowas?








						SRC/SRX Freehub Body Kit
					

Replacement freehub for SRC or SRX hubs.




					hayesbicycle.com
				











						Super Bubba / Bubba Freehub Body Kit
					

Replacement freehub for Super Bubba and Bubba hubs.




					hayesbicycle.com


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Alle die am GRC 1650 interesse haben, hab gestern schon wegen dem PRC1650 bei Dt Swiss angefragt:
> 
> 
> 
> Bei nem Preis von 550€, hab ich beim PRC1650 und beim GRC 1650 zugeschlagen, absoluter no Brainer sofern sie ankommen


Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## aibeekey (11. Juli 2020)

Dürfte für eine Cane Creek Helm in 27.5 ein ganz guter Preis sein denke ich:






						Cane Creek Helm Coil 27,5 Zoll Federgabel - 160mm - 44mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - gunmetal grey
					

Cane Creek Helm Coil 27,5 Zoll Federgabel - 160mm - 44mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - gunmetal grey




					www.bike24.de
				




-42% , Knapp 550€


----------



## makko1083 (13. Juli 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Rockshoxs ZEB Ultimate Modelle
> für 721 Euro bei TNC
> Zeb



Krasser Preis zur Markteinführung. Ich hab' mir mal eine für mein, noch nichtmal geliefertes, neues Bike gegönnt.

Benötigt jemand zufällig eine nagelneue Lyrik Ultimate 29" 180mm 42er Offset in schwarz?


----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2020)

Schon teurer...


----------



## makko1083 (13. Juli 2020)

Habe heute morgen noch 721€ gezahlt.


----------



## nosaint77 (13. Juli 2020)

Über Google suchen und den Link zu TNC anklicken, dann sind es 721€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juli 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Über Google suchen und den Link zu TNC anklicken, dann sind es 721€


Nur für die nicht 27,5+/29" Variante.




__





						Suchergebnisse
					






					www.tnc-hamburg.com


----------



## boblike (13. Juli 2020)

Im Bikemarkt ist die ZEB DPA für 558€ aufgetaucht.
Bin noch nie eine DPA gefahren, sind die wirklich so viel schlechter?


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juli 2020)

boblike schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt ist die ZEB DPA für 558€ aufgetaucht.
> Bin noch nie eine DPA gefahren, sind die wirklich so viel schlechter?


Meine Revelation DPA von 2014 war nicht so prall. Weiß nicht, ob sich da inzwischen viel getan hat, aber es sind halt mehr Dichtungen, die überwunden werden wollen.
Außerdem ist die Zeb DPA doch nur für E-MTBs, fällt hier also schonmal komplett raus. ?


----------



## Aeo (13. Juli 2020)

Bei RCZ eine XTR Kassette bestellt am: 12.04.2020
Erhalten: 13.07.2020


----------



## SilIy (13. Juli 2020)

Aeo schrieb:


> Bei RCZ eine XTR Kassette bestellt am: 12.04.2020
> Erhalten: 13.07.2020



Moah, da kann man ja fast schon mit der Kapitalwertberechnung anfangen


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juli 2020)

Moin!

Ich habe gestern einen SC Blur C Rahmen in M zu Bike24 zurück geschickt. Sollte dann bald dort im Angebot auftauchen. Wer also einen solchen sucht.....

Den CC in Sunset habe ich behalten ;-)

Robert


----------



## BigJohn (14. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hightower CC XXL gelb und grau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hätte für die Käufer noch einen passenden DT Swiss r414 von RCZ übrig 

/EDIT: ach ne, der Rahmen will ja nur 52,5mm Hub


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Juli 2020)

Danke an den Käufer des grauen XXL Rahmen... wär schon fast schwach geworden


----------



## fone (14. Juli 2020)

SilIy schrieb:


> Moah, da kann man ja fast schon mit der Kapitalwertberechnung anfangen


und bei Negativzinsen hat er sich sogar was gespart!


und jetzt ärgere ich mich, dass ich nicht einfach IRGENDEINEN von den Santa Cruz Rahmen gekauft habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (14. Juli 2020)

@michael66  Hightower um die 1000€, Highball um die 800€...


----------



## null-2wo (14. Juli 2020)

zum glück kein chameleon mehr dabei


----------



## The Great (14. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht werden ja noch mehr SCs zurück geschickt. Das Geschäft mit dem Weiterverkauf läuft jedenfalls schleppend. Habe bei Kleinanzeigen 6 SCs von Bike24 gefunden und davon wurde erst eines verkauft.


----------



## Asko (14. Juli 2020)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Direct Mount Abdeckung von SRAM anstatt 17€ jetzt 13,77€
> Sram Abdeckung für High Direct Mount Umwerferaufnahme Antriebsstränge, schwarz, One Size https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00QXWN4E8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_3ozdFbMQG4D4G



Hauptsache irgend nen Müll posten...

-gibts billiger in anderen Shops
-link ohne Funktion
-braucht sogut wie keiner


----------



## michael66 (14. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @michael66  Hightower um die 1000€, Highball um die 800€...


Super vielen Dank für die Info, vielleicht hab ich ja doch noch mal Glück ein Hightower oder Megatower kaufen zu können.


----------



## freetourer (14. Juli 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> Hauptsache irgend nen Müll posten...
> 
> -gibts billiger in anderen Shops
> -link ohne Funktion
> -braucht sogut wie keiner



Vielleicht hat der Kollege es ja gut gemeint.
Ob man es braucht oder nicht entscheidet besser jeder selber - oder hast Du darüber zu entscheiden?
Als Müll (und zumal dazu noch ziemlich unnützen negativen) würde ich eher Deinen Post sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (14. Juli 2020)

Was bringt es Zeug zu posten das es quasi überall günstiger gibt?
Nur weil ein Preis durchgestrichen ist und ein anderer darunter steht ist es doch kein Schnäppchen.
Kurz in Google eingegeben und abgleichen ob der Preis wirklich gut ist ist doch kein Problem, oder?
Ansonsten kann man den Schnäppchenthread auch gleich zu machen.

Sorry falls das ganze "nicht nett" rübergekommen ist, aber ich finds einfach schade was aus dem Schnäppchenthread geworden ist. Ständig sinnlose Fragen zu RCZ die hunderte mal besprochen worden und dazu dann solche "Schnäppchen".
Aber gut, dann ist das halt einfach so


----------



## freetourer (14. Juli 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> Was bringt es Zeug zu posten das es quasi überall günstiger gibt?
> Nur weil ein Preis durchgestrichen ist und ein anderer darunter steht ist es doch kein Schnäppchen.
> Kurz in Google eingegeben und abgleichen ob der Preis wirklich gut ist ist doch kein Problem, oder?
> Ansonsten kann man den Schnäppchenthread auch gleich zu machen.
> ...



Dass das "Schnäppchen" evtl. diskussionswürdig ist will ich gar nicht abstreiten.

Aber die Kritik gleich mal starten mit "Hauptsache irgend nen Müll posten... " finde ich einfach unglaublich daneben - nett ausgedrückt.

Ich finde es schade, dass es mittlerweile von einigen im Schnäppchen-Thread ja gängige Praxis ist schnell mal eben die Posts nur noch mit einem "angry" oder "sad" Smiley zu versehen ohne dabei selber jemals ein Schnäppchen gepostet und damit geteilt zu haben.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Juli 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> Was bringt es Zeug zu posten das es quasi überall günstiger gibt?
> Nur weil ein Preis durchgestrichen ist und ein anderer darunter steht ist es doch kein Schnäppchen.
> Kurz in Google eingegeben und abgleichen ob der Preis wirklich gut ist ist doch kein Problem, oder?
> Ansonsten kann man den Schnäppchenthread auch gleich zu machen.


Wird ja häufig auch die UVP als Vergleichspreis angegeben. Ist so, wird sich bei der großen Anzahl an Beitragenden auch nicht ändern. Im Gegensatz zu Mydealz ist das hier auch kein reines Schnäppchen-Portal, bei dem man für ein Nicht-Schnäppchen sehr direktes Feedback erhält. Da hilft nur Kopf einschalten und vermeintliche Schnäppchen hinterfragen. Quasi wie im echten Leben ?


----------



## Asko (14. Juli 2020)

Du hast recht. Werde in Zukunft versuchen zu schweigen


----------



## BigJohn (14. Juli 2020)

Asko schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Werde in Zukunft versuchen zu schweigen


Das ist bei dem Niveau, das hier im Forum oft vorherrscht, leider der goldene Weg


----------



## wesone (14. Juli 2020)

Hi, ich suche einen Hope Gabelkonus für meine Pike (tapered). Wo ist dieser ,in sofort lieferbar, zu bekommen?


----------



## Duke_do (14. Juli 2020)

chentao schrieb:


> BOS Kirk
> 222mm Einbaulänge (Hub nicht angegeben denke 68 -70 ?)
> 132,99
> 
> ...



Habe mir den Kirk in einer anderen Länge vor ein paar Monaten bei RCZ für mein Hightower geholt und bin sehr zufrieden.

Funktional eine Empfehlung. 

Was zu beachten ist, er benötigt passende Buchsen, die von Fox oder RockShox passen nicht. Habe meine von Huber bekommen.

Nur als Info, damit es keine Überraschung gibt.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (14. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Shimano XTR 9120 Gruppe um 777€ allerdings nur mit 175er Kurbel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist daran Enduro? Was wäre bei XC anders?

Geht es um den q-faktor?

Edit: Um den unterschiedlichen Einsatzbereichen und Vorlieben der Biker gerecht zu werden gibt es die XTR Kurbel mit 162 Millimeter (FC-M9100) und 168 Millimeter (FC-M9120) breiten Q-Faktor.


----------



## mailo23 (14. Juli 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Was ist daran Enduro? Was wäre bei XC anders?


Die Bremse (die gar nicht dabei ist).


----------



## isartrails (15. Juli 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Als Müll (und zumal dazu noch ziemlich unnützen negativen) würde ich eher Deinen Post sehen


Ah, wir blockwarten mal wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (15. Juli 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ah, wir blockwarten mal wieder...






cschaeff schrieb:


> Na ja, du strickst dir aber auch deine eigene Welt zusammen...
> ...




Guten Morgen.

Schön, dass Du und auch das lila Nilpferd sich zu meiner Belustigung hier eingefunden haben.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juli 2020)

Bingo!


----------



## freetourer (15. Juli 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bingo!





isartrails schrieb:


> Mehr Retourkutsche hast du nicht drauf heute?


----------



## jonalisa (15. Juli 2020)

Es geht zwar nicht direkt um ein Schnäppchen, aber um den günstigsten Preis.
Ich bestelle normalerweise immer bei bike-discount vor allem wegen der Einfachheit bzgl. Bestpreisabwicklung.
Diesmal führen sie leider einige der von mir benötigten Artikel nicht in ihrem Sortiment.
Habe in der Vergangenheit bei so gut wie allen gängigen Shops schon Bestellungen getätigt und meist gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Welcher der beiden Shops bike-components und bike24 geht eher bei einer Vielzahl von Bestpreisanfragen mit?

Danke


----------



## michael66 (15. Juli 2020)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Es geht zwar nicht direkt um ein Schnäppchen, aber um den günstigsten Preis.
> Ich bestelle normalerweise immer bei bike-discount vor allem wegen der Einfachheit bzgl. Bestpreisabwicklung.
> Diesmal führen sie leider einige der von mir benötigten Artikel nicht in ihrem Sortiment.
> Habe in der Vergangenheit bei so gut wie allen gängigen Shops schon Bestellungen getätigt und meist gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> ...


Ich habe auf so gut wie alle Bestpreisanfragen bei bike-components eine positive Antwort bekommen


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juli 2020)

BC gibt dann auch gerne mal einen Gegenbestpreisvorschlag ab.


----------



## jonalisa (16. Juli 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> BC gibt dann auch gerne mal einen Gegenbestpreisvorschlag ab.


So hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung...


----------



## null-2wo (16. Juli 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Mal was für die Werstatt:
> 
> KNIPEX 95 62 190 Drahtseilschere geschmiedet mit Mehrkomponenten-Hüllen 190 mm https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BD9OYOU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_RG9dFbWAF4584


vielen dank  hab gestern noch gedacht, sowas könnte man mal gebrauchen.


----------



## Pintie (16. Juli 2020)

hab die knippex seit vielen Jahren. die ist super. egal ob zuge, hüllen oder bremsleitung (auch stahlflex).
und man kann die kappen der züge gut crimpen.

hat man sein restliches Leben was davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (16. Juli 2020)

ich hab bisher hüllen immer mit saitenschneider + seil drin geschnitten, aber bei den geflochtenen jagwire bekommste die endkappe dann kaum noch drauf. deshalb kam das genau zum richtigen zeitpunkt


----------



## Pintie (16. Juli 2020)

ja das geht mit der gut.

oder ventile, speichen usw... also auch im renneinsatz zu verwenden


----------



## interloper (16. Juli 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> ja das geht mit der gut.
> 
> oder ventile, speichen usw... also auch im renneinsatz zu verwenden



Ventile Schneiden im Renneinsatz, jetzt weiß ich auch wieso ich noch nie gewonnen hab


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2020)

Diese guttt






						Park Tool CN-10 Kabelschneider
					

Kabelschneider für Bowdenzug und Hülle, auch für Indexhüllen geeignet.




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## null-2wo (16. Juli 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> ja das geht mit der gut.
> 
> oder ventile, speichen usw... also auch im renneinsatz zu verwenden


bist du dieses jahr eigentlich wieder bei der schnitzeljagd? frage für einen semi-professionellen ventil- und speichenzwicker...


----------



## ilfer (16. Juli 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Mal was für die Werstatt:
> KNIPEX 95 62 190 Drahtseilschere geschmiedet mit Mehrkomponenten-Hüllen 190 mm https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BD9OYOU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_RG9dFbWAF4584


Cool! Mal eben für 24 Euro bei den Warehouse Deals mitgenommen... "gebraucht" ist bei sowas ja vermutlich relativ egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (16. Juli 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> bist du dieses jahr eigentlich wieder bei der schnitzeljagd? frage für einen semi-professionellen ventil- und speichenzwicker...


nö. fand das letztes Jahr schon zu viele dabei waren die das zu ernst genommen haben. da bleibt der Spaß auf der Strecke wenn man am Lift weggeschubst wird, nur um eine gondel vor den anderen zu sein....

aber fahr demnächst vermutlich mal wieder nach sölden.


----------



## Nd-60 (16. Juli 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Cool! Mal eben für 24 Euro bei den Warehouse Deals mitgenommen... "gebraucht" ist bei sowas ja vermutlich relativ egal.


Vielleicht liegt im Paket ein Vorbau


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Cool! Mal eben für 24 Euro bei den Warehouse Deals mitgenommen... "gebraucht" ist bei sowas ja vermutlich relativ egal.


Da frag mal die Menschen in meinem Umfeld, ob sie gebrauchtes Werkzeug von mir kaufen würden ?

Eine Kneifzange ist nicht härter, als so manches Material...


----------



## Montigomo (16. Juli 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> vielen dank  hab gestern noch gedacht, sowas könnte man mal gebrauchen.


Zum welchen Preis? 33,95 Euro?


----------



## null-2wo (16. Juli 2020)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Zum welchen Preis? 33,95 Euro?


€ 29,27. is natürlich firmenwerkzeug


----------



## ma1208 (16. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mir auch eine KNIPEX gegönnt. Gab es bei mir aber auch von Amazon direkt für *27,28 €. *


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Juli 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt im Paket ein Vorbau


Oder abgegriffene Griffe, wer weiß das schon, bin jedenfalls froh das ich sie nicht wegwerfen musste und sich evtl noch einer drüber freut  ?


----------



## Downhillsocke (16. Juli 2020)

Wer hat so eine für seine Forke?






						KNIPEX Sicherungsringzange (130 mm) 44 23 J11: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

Elektro- und Handwerkzeuge online - KNIPEX Sicherungsringzange (130 mm) 44 23 J11. KNIPEX Sicherungsringzange (130 mm) 44 23 J11.



					www.amazon.de


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Wer hat so eine für seine Forke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für den Preis gibts die im 4er Set(ebay?) gerade und gebogene, welche die auseinander- oder zusammendrücken..
Für den Sicherungsring an der Gabel muss sie den Ring ja zusammendrücken.

An der Stelle macht ne Knipex mnMng. nach wenig Sinn.
(Bei anderen Zangen schon)


----------



## Downhillsocke (16. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Für den Preis gibts die im 4er Set(ebay?) gerade und gebogene, welche die auseinander- oder zusammendrücken..
> Für den Sicherungsring an der Gabel muss sie den Ring ja zusammendrücken.
> 
> An der Stelle macht ne Knipex mnMng. nach wenig Sinn.
> (Bei anderen Zangen schon)



Dürfte wohl der hier sein: 






						BGS 450 | Sprengringzangen-Satz | 4-tlg. | 150 mm | Seegering-Zangen | gebogen | gerade | rutschhemmend | inkl. Tasche: Amazon.de: Bücher
					

Elektro- und Handwerkzeuge online - BGS 450 | Sprengringzangen-Satz | 4-tlg. | 150 mm | Seegering-Zangen | gebogen | gerade | rutschhemmend | inkl. Tasche. BGS 450 | Sprengringzangen-Satz | 4-tlg. | 150 mm | Seegering-Zangen | gebogen | gerade | rutschhemmend | inkl. Tasche.



					www.amazon.de
				




Bin mir nur bei der Größe nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Dürfte wohl der hier sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, der isses.
Welche Größe meinst/ brauchst du?
Die Größe der Zange steht da, die Spitzen der Zangen passen z.b. in den Sprengring der Luftseite bei RS.
Kann dir auch was ausmessen?


----------



## Pintie (16. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> An der Stelle macht ne Knipex mnMng. nach wenig Sinn.
> (Bei anderen Zangen schon)



bis dir das erste mal die spitze abbricht... und die Folgeschäden größer sind als der Preis der Zangen.

hab ich gehört....


----------



## Downhillsocke (16. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Jo, der isses.
> Welche Größe meinst/ brauchst du?
> Die Größe der Zange steht da, die Spitzen der Zangen passen z.b. in den Sprengring der Luftseite bei RS.
> Kann dir auch was ausmessen?



Also unterscheiden die sich nur in der Länge für anderen Hebel? Ich brauch die passende Zangengröße um meine Lyrik auf den neuen Airshaft umzubauen. Denke, dann tuen es die kurzen auch.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Also unterscheiden die sich nur in der Länge für anderen Hebel? Ich brauch die passende Zangengröße um meine Lyrik auf den neuen Airshaft umzubauen. Denke, dann tuen es die kurzen auch.


Jo, machen sie bei mir seit 5 jahren problemlos 


Pintie schrieb:


> bis dir das erste mal die spitze abbricht... und die Folgeschäden größer sind als der Preis der Zangen.
> 
> hab ich gehört....


Du nimmst ja eh immer alles aus der oberen Schublade.
Hab ich gehört.....


----------



## Skydive93 (16. Juli 2020)

ich würd die 150 nehmen 
dürften reichen


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2020)

Mich würden ja mal die Folgeschäden interessieren....
Außer das die Zange dann kaputt ist


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mich würden ja mal die Folgeschäden interessieren....
> Außer das die Zange dann kaputt ist


Die Gabel kann implodieren und ein Loch ins Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum reißen, wenns ganz blöd läuft.


----------



## Pintie (16. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Jo, machen sie bei mir seit 5 jahren problemlos
> 
> Du nimmst ja eh immer alles aus der oberen Schublade.
> Hab ich gehört.....


nö, ich hab so einen 4er satz von knippex. gabs mal bei amazon für ca 25€. 
aber gutes Werkzeug hat man ewig. 

bei einem Sprengring in der Gabel wirds egal sein. hatte mal einige die dicker waren, und bei der billigen 5€ Zange ist die spitze abgebrochen. 
War an sich gut gemacht das die da nochmal einen kleinen winkel hatte, so das der ring nicht runter rutscht, aber halt schöne sollbruchstelle


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2020)

Bei 4er Knippex für 25 gibts natürlich nicht mehr viel zu überlegen.?
Hab halt nur im Link gesehen,  daß eine 15 kostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Juli 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich vom Werkzeug und biete die Schnäppchen hier an:
> Paar Ion Klamotten mit ganz guten Prozenten(Newsletteranmeldung gibt nochmal 5€)
> 
> 
> ...


Danke fürs teilen. Wenn die Qualität der Kleidung genauso "hochwertig" ist wie bei den Handschuhen die man nur 1x an hatte und sich schon die Nähte lösen, wäre das eher suboptimal.
Hab erst letztens die Traze Handschuhe bekommen, da lösen sich genauso wie bei den alten Path Handschuhe nur beim "anschauen" die Nähte. Sowas nervt.


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. Juli 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Danke fürs teilen. Wenn die Qualität der Kleidung genauso "hochwertig" ist wie bei den Handschuhen die man nur 1x an hatte und sich schon die Nähte lösen, wäre das eher suboptimal.


Ich weiß was du meinst.hatte auch Knieschoner die sich direkt aufgelöst haben aber die wo ich jetzt habe sind top.hab sonst auch einige ion Sachen und trage sie gerne.von Socken über T-shirts‘ knieschoner (k Pakt zip) ...


----------



## suoixon (16. Juli 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich vom Werkzeug und biete die Schnäppchen hier an:
> Paar Ion Klamotten mit ganz guten Prozenten(Newsletteranmeldung gibt nochmal 5€)
> 
> 
> ...


Noch zu teuer... Black Friday von Fahrrad.de (20% on top) abwarten, da ist ION immer 50-70% günstiger als der Mondpreis. Z.B. das Scrub Shirt hab ich da um 20€ bekommen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2020)

Is ja schon bald....


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. Juli 2020)

Ich habe natürlich auch nicht jeden einzelnen Artikel verglichen...


----------



## Nd-60 (16. Juli 2020)

Ich bin eher ein Fan dieses Systems. 
leider sind die sehr teuer. 













						Sprengringzangen umsteckbar Set ...
					

Umsteckbar für Innen- und Aussen-Sicherungen  Inhalt: Spr...




					www.pichler.tools


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (16. Juli 2020)

Mal ne Frage, hat schon mal jemand bei CNC Bike was bestellt? Wie ist der Laden?


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. Juli 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ich bin eher ein Fan dieses Systems.
> leider sind die sehr teuer.
> 
> 
> ...


Aber brauchst fürs bike ja nicht so viel Auswahl obwohl ich die auch recht gut finde ?


----------



## null-2wo (16. Juli 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Wer hat so eine für seine Forke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


für das geld hab ich anno dunnemals 'n 4er-set sprengringzangen bekommen...


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Juli 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> für das geld hab ich anno dunnemals 'n 4er-set sprengringzangen bekommen...


S.o.


----------



## Emerald287 (16. Juli 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hat schon mal jemand bei CNC Bike was bestellt? Wie ist der Laden?


Einfach und unkompliziert. Hinweis zur Zahlung auf der Startseite beachten und gut ist. Habe da die alten SLX-Bremsen bestellt, war alles einwandfrei.


----------



## Nd-60 (16. Juli 2020)

Es gibt sie auch einzeln.  


Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Aber brauchst fürs bike ja nicht so viel Auswahl obwohl ich die auch recht gut finde ?


----------



## Sahnie (16. Juli 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hat schon mal jemand bei CNC Bike was bestellt? Wie ist der Laden?


Kleiner Shop, der auch verschickt. Aber immer gute Angebote, zuverlässig und auch ansprechbar wenn was schief läuft. Früher oft was bei ihm bestellt, war die Adresse für Auslaufware vor RCZ...


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juli 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hat schon mal jemand bei CNC Bike was bestellt? Wie ist der Laden?



Immer wieder einwandfrei und gut verpackt. Riecht nur mitunter etwas nach Zigarretenqualm, das Verpackungsmaterial.


----------



## Sid211985 (16. Juli 2020)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Kleiner Shop, der auch verschickt. Aber immer gute Angebote, zuverlässig und auch ansprechbar wenn was schief läuft. Früher oft was bei ihm bestellt, war die Adresse für Auslaufware vor RCZ...


Danke

Dann werde ich mir diese hier bestellen 






						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## Ghoste (16. Juli 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hat schon mal jemand bei CNC Bike was bestellt? Wie ist der Laden?



Meine aktuelle Lyrik 2021 dort bestellt. War relativ schnell da, obwohl noch nich auf Lager.
Alles TOP
EDIT: betrifft TNC!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (16. Juli 2020)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle Lyrik 2021 dort bestellt. War relativ schnell da, obwohl noch nich auf Lager.
> Alles TOP


Bei CNC? Oder bei TNC?


----------



## Ghoste (16. Juli 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Bei CNC? Oder bei TNC?


TNC


----------



## DerohneName (17. Juli 2020)

Falls jemand die TRP Slate Bremsen von CNC haben will- hätte 2 HR Bremsen abzugeben.... Bremshebel leider so wie bei Shimano, ergo für mich unbrauchbar. 

Will haben: Mein gezahlter Preis+ Versand. 

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juli 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Einfach und unkompliziert. Hinweis zur Zahlung auf der Startseite beachten und gut ist. Habe da die alten SLX-Bremsen bestellt, war alles einwandfrei.


Das mit der Zahlung scheint wichtig zu sein. Ich kann mich nicht mehr genau an das Procedere erinnern, und Probleme hatte ich da auch noch nie, aber ein Kumpel hat sich mal gewundert, wo seine Ware oder die Bestellbestätigung blieb.

Evtl. musste man da manuell per Paypal zahlen oder sowas, da wurde man nicht automatisch weiter geleitet.


----------



## luftschaukel (17. Juli 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> vielen dank  hab gestern noch gedacht, sowas könnte man mal gebrauchen.




gerne doch!


----------



## kordesh (17. Juli 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das mit der Zahlung scheint wichtig zu sein. Ich kann mich nicht mehr genau an das Procedere erinnern, und Probleme hatte ich da auch noch nie, aber ein Kumpel hat sich mal gewundert, wo seine Ware oder die Bestellbestätigung blieb.
> 
> Evtl. musste man da manuell per Paypal zahlen oder sowas, da wurde man nicht automatisch weiter geleitet.



Du bekommst ne separate Mail mit Bezahllink zu Paypal...


----------



## plastin (18. Juli 2020)

Yay meine 8120 und 8100 Bremse von RCZ aus März ist abgekommen


----------



## xlacherx (18. Juli 2020)

plastin schrieb:


> Yay meine 8120 und 8100 Bremse von RCZ aus März ist abgekommen


Fast so schnell wie Amazon Prime ?


----------



## Flo7 (18. Juli 2020)

Falls wer DVO Ersatzteile braucht 






						LOT-DVO-RCZ RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DVO: see the details on the pictures of the article. We don't make pictures and we don't give more informations. </strong></p> <p><strong>To pick up in our warehouse</strong></p> <p><strong> 2 Pallets </strong></p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Falls wer DVO Ersatzteile braucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 Paletten zum Abholen. ?


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juli 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> 2 Paletten zum Abholen. ?


Reicht das für einen Dämpfer oder sollte ich gleich mehrere nehmen?


----------



## piilu (18. Juli 2020)

Sind ja fast nur Buchsen


----------



## plastin (18. Juli 2020)

Nur die ersten 3 von gefühlt 20 Seiten


----------



## piilu (18. Juli 2020)

Ah krass bei mir hat  es erst nur 5 Seiten angezeigt. Ob DVO jetzt auch den Laden dicht macht?


----------



## Nd-60 (18. Juli 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Ah krass bei mir hat  es erst nur 5 Seiten angezeigt. Ob DVO jetzt auch den Laden dicht macht?


kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die sind bei giant Ausstatter und da geht in Sachen Stückzahl einiges raus.
da wurde wohl mehr eine Überproduktion abverkauft

ich frage mich mehr, wer kauft so ein konvolut? Das lohnt ja nur für nen Importeur oder Service laden. Und da müsste man schauen, ob sich das preislich ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (18. Juli 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die sind bei giant Ausstatter und da geht in Sachen Stückzahl einiges raus.
> da wurde wohl mehr eine Überproduktion abverkauft
> 
> ich frage mich mehr, wer kauft so ein konvolut? Das lohnt ja nur für nen Importeur oder Service laden. Und da müsste man schauen, ob sich das preislich ausgeht.


Sind die bei Giant nicht schon wieder rausgeflogen? Wegen Qualitätsproblemen. Wenn der UVP wirklich 22000€ war lohnt sich vieleicht sogar für den Bikemarkt


----------



## beat_junkie (20. Juli 2020)

raphtehau schrieb:


> Kreditangebot für alle
> Dank dieses großzügigen Mannes, Herrn TEHAU, profitierte ich von einem Darlehen zur Durchführung meines Projekts. Ich komme hier vorbei, um allen zu sagen, dass sie keine Fehler machen sollen. Kontaktieren Sie ihn direkt über seine Adressen, um schnell wie ich davon zu profitieren
> WhatsApp: +33756896830
> creditperso.finance @ gmail com



Wer fängt schon mit 200t an ?


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2020)

Mal gemeldet, der Scherzkeks postet sich durchs ganze Forum. Nicht, dass er es bis ins KTWR schafft...


----------



## beat_junkie (20. Juli 2020)

Eigl. Sollte man die Email Adresse gleich zuspammen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Juli 2020)

seven21 schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich mir das neue Epic leisten



Waren doch eh schon 2 Sekunden nach der Ankündigung bei Specialized selbst ausverkauft _g_


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2020)

Sagt mal, gab es in den letzten vier Wochen nen RCZ Newsletter?

ich bekam keinen...


----------



## Deleted 23985 (20. Juli 2020)

Jeden Tag zwei


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Jeden Tag zwei


Zum Preis von einem. ☝???


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Deporvillage Radschuhe reduziert
> 
> Deporvillage Reifen reduziert


Ich hätte dort auch fast etwas bestellt, aber die Rezensionen lesen sich nicht so gut.


----------



## davez (20. Juli 2020)

Ich habe den Newletter genau einmal bekommen, nachdem ich mich X-mal angemeldet hatte. Aber ist auch besser so, ansonsten würde ich lauter Kram kaufen, den ich nicht brauche, nur weil er günstig ist und ich ihn vielleicht mal irgendwann in ferner Zukunft gebrauchen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (20. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> und ich ihn vielleicht mal irgendwann in ferner Zukunft gebrauchen könnte



das wäre ja auch richtig bei den Lieferzeiten 



die Leute die im Jan oder Mai die Trust Performance gabel bestellt haben warten immer noch.
und einige freuen sich das die paypal Käuferschutz Zeit rum ist...


----------



## Flo7 (20. Juli 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> das wäre ja auch richtig bei den Lieferzeiten



Noch immer besser als bei Trickstuff ?


----------



## Pintie (20. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Noch immer besser als bei Trickstuff ?


ja die zwei machen ein Rennen....


----------



## Steefan (20. Juli 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gab es in den letzten vier Wochen nen RCZ Newsletter?


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gab es in den letzten vier Wochen nen RCZ Newsletter?
> 
> ich bekam keinen...





superpink schrieb:


> Jeden Tag zwei


Ist das eine ernsthafte Antwort?

edith: wie ich seh ja ?

gabs in letzter Zeit mal n DT Code?


----------



## Steefan (20. Juli 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> gabs in letzter Zeit mal n DT Code?



Ja


----------



## Stetox (20. Juli 2020)

Gab regelmäßig Codes für DT Swiss, aber die sind nicht mehr gültig.
Die kamen für mein Empfinden regelmäßig, also kommt bestimmt wieder was.
Woran bist du den interessiert?


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2020)

Stetox schrieb:


> Woran bist du den interessiert?


einen E1700 25 mm suche ich


----------



## Duke_do (20. Juli 2020)

Gab ewig keine 1700er mehr, nur viele 1900, paar 1500 und wenige Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (20. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Noch immer besser als bei Trickstuff ?


Mit einem entscheidenden Unterschied! Bei Trickstuff zahlst Du erst, wenn die Bremse tatsächlich ausgeliefert wird, bei RCZ vorab... Nicht alles was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich   
Daher passt das Trickstuff gebashe an dieser Stelle nicht


----------



## mzonq (21. Juli 2020)

Nach drei Monaten und ein paar Tagen kam das gute Stück heute an. Gut, dass ich gestern aus dem Bike Urlaub zurück gekommen bin.
Freu mich aber trotzdem. Hatte es wegen Senilität fast schon vergessen.


----------



## Flo7 (21. Juli 2020)

mzonq schrieb:


> ...



170mm, 44 Race und 29"?


----------



## mzonq (21. Juli 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 170mm, 44 Race und 29"?



lt Homepage:
*2020 Factory Series 36 FLOAT 29  GRIP2
2020, 36, K, FLOAT, 29in, F-S, 170, Grip 2, HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR, Matte Blk, No Logo, 15QRx110, 1.5 T, 44mm Rake, OE*


----------



## frittenullnull (21. Juli 2020)

mzonq schrieb:


> Nach drei Monaten und ein paar Tagen kam das gute Stück heute an. Gut, dass ich gestern aus dem Bike Urlaub zurück gekommen bin.
> Freu mich aber trotzdem. Hatte es wegen Senilität fast schon vergessen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1086094


die decals gefallen mir bedeutend besser als meine roten


----------



## mzonq (21. Juli 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> die decals gefallen mir bedeutend besser als meine roten


Ich stell' die gleich für 1099€ in den Bikemarkt*



*Witzle gmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (21. Juli 2020)

mzonq schrieb:


> Ich stell' die gleich für 1099€ in den Bikemarkt*
> 
> 
> 
> *Witzle gmacht


den alten scheiß will doch jetzt eh keiner mehr fahren, seits die 38er gibt!


----------



## Nd-60 (21. Juli 2020)

mzonq schrieb:


> Ich stell' die gleich für 1099€ in den Bikemarkt*
> 
> 
> 
> *Witzle gmacht





Teuflor schrieb:


> den alten scheiß will doch jetzt eh keiner mehr fahren, seits die 38er gibt!



Genau, Eine CC Gabel im Enduro kann keiner brauchen. #unfahrbar


----------



## bs99 (21. Juli 2020)

Was is lezde brais?! 


mzonq schrieb:


> Ich stell' die gleich für 1099€ in den Bikemarkt*
> 
> 
> 
> *Witzle gmacht


----------



## Felger (22. Juli 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> die decals gefallen mir bedeutend besser als meine roten


Ich hab auch schon nach stealth decals gesucht... Rot ist auch nicht meins


----------



## MirkoW (22. Juli 2020)

Kurze Anekdote zu Zweirad Stadler:

Ich hab dort Anfang Juni eine Highline 3  Variostütze für 149€ (inkl. 19% MwSt) bestellt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Schnäppchen....
Bis heute habe ich keine Ware erhalten. 

Nach zig Versuchen dort telefonisch oder per Mail jemanden zu erreichen hat sich heute ein MA bei mir gemeldet, sich entschuldigt, von einem EDV Fehler gesprochen und mir gesagt, die Stütze kommt noch diese Woche bei mir an. Soweit so gut.

Kurz darauf habe ich jedoch eine eMail mit einer neuen Bestellnummer, einem Preis von 149€ und einer MwSt von 16% erhalten. Sprich, das Paket zur Konsumförderung von Endverbrauchern kommt direkt in der Tasche von Herrn Helmut Stadler an...

Daraufhin habe ich mit einem Service MA telefoniert, der lediglich sagen konnte, dass es nicht seine Entscheidung sei...

Kommt dieses Geschäftsmodell nur mir sehr fragwürdig vor oder verstößt es sogar gegen geltendes Recht?

Ist das nicht Steuerhinterziehung? Schließlich habe ich ja im Juni bestellt und per Kreditkarte bezahlt?

Ich werde dort übrigens nie wieder etwas kaufen, auch wenn es noch so günstig ist...

Tipp: Die Highline 3 gibt es mittlerweile bei Hibike für 144Euro.


----------



## ma1208 (22. Juli 2020)

Ich würde da stornieren. Und bei Hibike bestellen. Ggf noch mit dem üblichen 10€ Gutschein. Zwei Fliegen...


----------



## Triturbo (22. Juli 2020)

MirkoW schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Kommt dieses Geschäftsmodell nur mir sehr fragwürdig vor oder verstößt es sogar gegen geltendes Recht?
> 
> ...



Das die großen Firmen von Service nicht viel halten, sollte mittlerweile ja bekannt sein. 

https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...ersenkung-was-bringt-sie-verbrauchern-49273#2

"Die Händler sind* bisher nicht verpflichtet*, die Ersparnis an ihre Kunden weiterzugeben."

"Haben Sie einen *Festpreis *für die Ware oder die Dienstleistung vereinbart, also einen Preis, in den die Mehrwertsteuer schon eingerechnet ist, gilt der weiterhin. Der Händler oder Dienstleister führt dann den niedrigeren Steuersatz ans Finanzamt ab und es bleibt ein etwas höherer Ertrag für ihn selbst. Hier können Sie aber das Gespräch mit dem Händler oder Dienstleister suchen und nach einer Reduzierung fragen."


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Juli 2020)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Kurze Anekdote zu Zweirad Stadler:
> 
> Ich hab dort Anfang Juni eine Highline 3  Variostütze für 149€ (inkl. 19% MwSt) bestellt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Schnäppchen....
> Bis heute habe ich keine Ware erhalten.
> ...





MirkoW schrieb:


> Kurze Anekdote zu Zweirad Stadler:
> 
> Ich hab dort Anfang Juni eine Highline 3  Variostütze für 149€ (inkl. 19% MwSt) bestellt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Schnäppchen....
> Bis heute habe ich keine Ware erhalten.
> ...


dto. 
mehrere fahrrad Griffe bestellt, 3mal standard mail und Hinweis, dass durch Covid19 von anrufen abzusehen ist. 
hab dann nach 2 monaten das geld über Paypal zurück geholt.


----------



## oldwoodkai (22. Juli 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> dto.
> mehrere fahrrad Griffe bestellt, 3mal standard mail und Hinweis, dass durch Covid19 von anrufen abzusehen ist.
> hab dann nach 2 monaten das geld über Paypal zurück geholt.



auch dto.
ich bestelle da auch nie nie wieder etwas

Habe im April dort 2 Bremsscheiben und einen Adapter bestellt
Die Lieferung hat schon recht lange gedauert, aber ist ja Corona also nicht aufregen dachte ich mir. 
Aber als ich dann den Karton aufmachte traute ich meinen Augen nicht.
Die 2 Bremsscheiben hatten einen Stadler Aufkleber drauf geklebt und waren einzeln in Plastik Folie eingeschweißt. Denke die waren schon mal irgendwo dran geschraubt.
Bei einer waren Schrauben dabei bei der anderen nicht
und alles lag so ohne weitere Verpackung in einen großen Karton.

Nachdem ich 3 Wochen lang keinen an die Strippe bekommen habe und auch nur Standardantworten auf meine Mails zurück kamen, habe ich den ganzen Kram mit dem Retourenschein zurück geschickt.
Heute habe ich dann nach dem ich noch mal per Mail mit dem PayPal Käuferschutz gedroht habe das Geld für eine Bremsscheibe erstattet bekommen. Unglaublich.
Bin dann aber heute Nachmittag noch an einen MA rangekommen der das ganze jetzt prüfen läßt und mir dann eine Info Mail zuschicken will.


----------



## Emerald287 (23. Juli 2020)

Stadler hat jetzt auch knapp einen Monat gebraucht, um mir Geld zurückzuerstatten, nachdem sie einen Monat gebraucht haben, um das Zeug erstmal zu liefern. 
Ich hab allerdings auch in der Hochzeit des Bestellwahnsinns bestellt, aber das Verhalten und die Dauer der Rückabwicklung ist mehr als unglücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (23. Juli 2020)

An die jenigen, die auch so einen Santa Cruz Rahmen bei der Bike24 Verramschung ergattert haben: 
War bei Euch was dabei an extra Schaltauge, Fettpresse zum Abschmieren, etc. - was sonst neuen Räumen wohl beiliegt bei Auslieferung?


----------



## metalbks (23. Juli 2020)

Bei neuen liegt auch fast nix bei. Mit Glück ein 2. Schaltauge.


----------



## oldwoodkai (23. Juli 2020)

oldwoodkai schrieb:


> auch dto.
> ich bestelle da auch nie nie wieder etwas
> 
> Habe im April dort 2 Bremsscheiben und einen Adapter bestellt
> ...


kurzes Backup
bei Stadler scheinen sie wieder zu arbeiten
habe heute meinen Rest erstattet bekommen
bestellen werde ich da aber trotzdem nichts mehr
denke die haben dort in den letzten Monaten den Kurzarbeits Joker vom Arbeitsamt mitgenommen 
anders kann ich mir den Ablauf sonst nicht erklären
Ein Kumpel wartet auch seit über 6 Wochen auf einen Radträger
gestern hat er einen mitbestellten Adapter geliefert bekommen
vom Träger der angeblich versendet wurde fehlt bisher jede Spur 
auch der Tracking Link


----------



## The Great (23. Juli 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> An die jenigen, die auch so einen Santa Cruz Rahmen bei der Bike24 Verramschung ergattert haben:
> War bei Euch was dabei an extra Schaltauge, Fettpresse zum Abschmieren, etc. - was sonst neuen Räumen wohl beiliegt bei Auslieferung?



Nein, nichts. Auch keine Steckachse von der ich meine, dass sie laut Artikelbeschreibung dabei sein sollte. Da ich mir aber keinen Screenshot gemacht habe bin ich nicht 100% sicher. Mache bei dem sensationellen Preis kein Fass davon auf.


----------



## culoduro (23. Juli 2020)

The Great schrieb:


> Nein, nichts. Auch keine Steckachse von der ich meine, dass sie laut Artikelbeschreibung dabei sein sollte. Da ich mir aber keinen Screenshot gemacht habe bin ich nicht 100% sicher. Mache bei dem sensationellen Preis kein Fass davon auf.


Gut zu wissen.
Fass aufmachen eh nicht.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juli 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> An die jenigen, die auch so einen Santa Cruz Rahmen bei der Bike24 Verramschung ergattert haben:
> War bei Euch was dabei an extra Schaltauge, Fettpresse zum Abschmieren, etc. - was sonst neuen Räumen wohl beiliegt bei Auslieferung?


Bei einem ganzen Rad war ein zweites Schaltauge dabei, aber keine Fettpresse. Wofür auch...

Beim Bike24 Rahmen war nix bei... Mach jetzt aber auch kein Fass auf....

Beim


----------



## imun (23. Juli 2020)

Bei mir ist auch nix dabei gewesen
Auch nicht auf die Beschreibung geachtet was beim Highball hätte dabei sein sollen


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Juli 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bei einem ganzen Rad war ein zweites Schaltauge dabei, *aber keine Fettpresse. Wofür auch...*
> 
> Beim Bike24 Rahmen war nix bei... Mach jetzt aber auch kein Fass auf....
> 
> Beim


zum abschmieren der Links _(Edith: umlenkhebel in denen gleitlager eingepresst sind, durch zugabe von Fett, von innen nach außen via abschmiernippel. Bleibt schmutz fern und die Funktion fein) _


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Juli 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> zum abschmieren der Links


Wegen Erklärung gemeldet 
Wenn überhaupt dann braucht man ja zwei, damit man Rechts auch schmieren kann  (vorsorglich Eigengemeldet...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (23. Juli 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> zum abschmieren der Links



Hier stand Mist....


----------



## chrwo (24. Juli 2020)

Yeah



Ab 1. Januar 2021 – Abschaffung der Steuerfreigrenze auf Sendungen aus China

Für jede in die EU importierte Sendung muss eine Zollanmeldung mit Abgabenerhebung durchgeführt werden. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällt bereits ab 1 Cent Warenwert an.

Hoffe nächste Woche gibt's wieder US bashing im Fernsehen, wie böse ja Strafzölle sind - Doppelmoral können wir ganz gut ?


----------



## Mustermann_ (24. Juli 2020)

Die Warensendungen aus China sind unfair für die hiesigen Händler. Sogar DHL zahlt bei jeder Lieferung drauf! https://amp2.handelsblatt.com/polit...n-unfairer-konkurrenz-aus-china/25042030.html


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2020)

ist ein richtiger Schritt. Und das sage ich als jemand der viel zeug direkt in China bestellt.

Viel wichtiger ist das die Post behandlung von china geändert wird. Das kommt in mehreren Schritten.
aktuell wird china als 3. Welt land in der Welt Post union geführt und ein Paket aus china kostet die chinesen weniger als eine Postkarte bei uns.


----------



## chrwo (24. Juli 2020)

Und wie lange soll das so weitergehen? Wollen wir auf alles Strafzölle erheben bei dem wir nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig sind??


----------



## Mustermann_ (24. Juli 2020)

Wenn die chinesischen Händler die gleichen Abgaben wie EU-Händler zahlen und keine subventionierten Portokosten haben, Gewährleistung geben müssen, ...
dann ist es erst ein fairer Wettbewerb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (24. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> Und wie lange soll das so weitergehen? Wollen wir auf alles Strafzölle erheben bei dem wir nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig sind??


Du verstehst es nicht, ok:
Der Chinese zahlt in China 20-30 Cent Versandkosten für eine Briefsendung mit Tracking in nahezu jedes beliebige Land. Dafür musst Du in Deutschland bei der Post ein Einschreiben versenden, das kostet innerdeutsch 2,20€ plus das eigentliche Briefporto, international 3,50€ zzgl. Briefporto ins Empfängerland. Z.B 3,70€ für einen Großbrief bis 500g... 
Kannst Du die Ungleichheit erkennen? Die günstige Versandmöglichkeit aus China stammt noch aus einer Zeit, da gab es weder Internet noch AliExpress.
Davon abgesehen: in den China-Schnäppchen-Thread passt dein Thema „besser“, wenn auch nicht optimal


----------



## chrwo (24. Juli 2020)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> Wenn die chinesischen Händler die gleichen Abgaben wie EU-Händler zahlen und keine subventionierten Portokosten haben, Gewährleistung geben müssen, ...
> dann ist es erst ein fairer Wettbewerb.


EU Standards im Bezug auf Produktsicherheit und Gewährleistungsansprüche machen Produkte doch eben erst so teuer, dass ich sie lieber ohne all das bewusst in China bestelle?!


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> Hoffe nächste Woche gibt's wieder US bashing im Fernsehen, wie böse ja Strafzölle sind - Doppelmoral können wir ganz gut ?





chrwo schrieb:


> Und wie lange soll das so weitergehen? Wollen wir auf alles Strafzölle erheben bei dem wir nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig sind??



Sorry, so ganz treffend finde ich die Aussagen jetzt nicht.

1. Im Ausgangspost ist von der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (=Mehrwertsteuer) die Rede. Das ist kein Strafzoll, sondern die Steuer, die jeder Händler in D entrichten muss. Händler in der EU entrichten den lokalen Satz, das tut sich nicht viel. Der Chinamann zahlt keine Umsatzsteuer an niemanden, das ist kein fairer Handel.

2. China wird von der Post derzeit noch als 3. Welt-Land eingestuft und die Portokosten sind daher lächerlich. Zudem werden die letztlich von deutschen Postkunden bezahl. Die Portokosten in D steigen durch eine Bestellung aus China sogar noch an. Auch das kann nicht gut gehen.

Hier werden IMHO nur unfaire Vorteile abgebaut. Und ich profitiere bisher gerne von den Regelungen. Aber die Sachen waren mit dem weiten Versand günstiger als nur der Versand in D, das kann ökonomisch nicht sein. Ob die Sache mit dem Wegfall der  Einfuhrumsatzsteuer wirklich sinnvoll ist? Die Bearbeitungsgebühren dürften i.d.R. höher sein, als der Erlös. Ich hätte es dort so belassen, bei Porto bin ich voll dabei. Bestellungen aus USA sind ein gutes Beispiel: Die zahlen zwar keine Umsatzsteuer, aber zumindest der Versand ist auf Basis der Kosten kalkuliert. Da killt oft genug der "richtige" Versand den Kostenvorteil. Da kommt es dann auf die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer nicht mehr an und man (=der Staat)  kann sich den Aufwand sparen.


----------



## chrwo (24. Juli 2020)

@Catsoft @Jaerrit 
Das eskaliert jetzt etwas, ich müsste jetzt politisch weit ausholen und darauf hab ich keine Lust - verschwendete Energie. Passt hier eigentlich nicht rein, habt schon Recht - hat mich nur wieder hart getriggered. Es sei nur so viel gesagt - ich arbeite in dem Sektor und kenne die Problematik, nichtsdestotrotz lehne ich diese Gesetzesnovelle ab.


----------



## seto2 (24. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn ich ein zwei Mal im Jahr etwas auf AliExpress bestelle. Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, in denen ee Importeure gab. ?


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> Und wie lange soll das so weitergehen? Wollen wir auf alles Strafzölle erheben bei dem wir nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig sind??


Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen Zoll und Steuer aber schon oder ?

Die Regelung zu Zöllen wird in keiner Weise verändert.

die Mehrwertsteuer müsste ich im Grund genommen schon jetzt immer selber beim Finanzamt melden wenn ich was bekomme. 

Gilt übrigens Für china genauso wie USA. 

Das die Märchensteuer jetzt ab dem ersten Cent eingetrieben wird finde ich nicht schlimm. Es werden auch in Zukunft nicht mehr Pakete kontrolliert werden. Das kann ich mir bei gleichem Personal nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht wird es automatisiert - und dann der Wert der angegeben ist einkassiert. (dann kostet vermutlich alles 1€ in Zukunft...)

Was wirklich absolut überfällig ist, ist die Posteinstufung. 
Dann kommen halt mal realistische Portokosten die nicht jeder andere mitsubventioniert. 
Die innerdeutschen Portokosten wären deutlich niedriger wenn nicht jeder diese Sendungen mitfinanzieren müsste.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> @Catsoft @Jaerrit
> Das eskaliert jetzt etwas, ich müsste jetzt politisch weit ausholen und darauf hab ich keine Lust - verschwendete Energie. Passt hier eigentlich nicht rein, habt schon Recht - hat mich nur wieder hart getriggered. Es sei nur so viel gesagt - ich arbeite in dem Sektor und kenne die Problematik, nichtsdestotrotz lehne ich diese Gesetzesnovelle ab.


Ich habe eine Vermutung, in welche Richtung deine „politische“ Ausholaktion führen würde. Vermutlich wäre sie ähnlich substanzlos, wie dein „Missverständnis“ von Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Strafzöllen, lediglich um unseren Regierenden Doppelmoral vorwerfen zu können.


----------



## chrwo (24. Juli 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen Zoll und Steuer aber schon oder ?
> 
> Die Regelung zu Zöllen wird in keiner Weise verändert.
> 
> ...



Jo aber ob die Abgabe Zoll oder Steuer genannt wird ist doch herzlich egal. Na Mal sehen was sich bezüglich der Posteinstufungen so ändern wird.

@Asphaltsurfer - bei dir hab ich auch ne ganz starke Vermutung, du hast dein Weltbild schon öfter offenbart


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juli 2020)

Sind Corona-Verschwörungstheorien schon so ausgelutscht, dass wir neue Themen brauchen?


----------



## Jaerrit (24. Juli 2020)

Is es denn jetzt gut?   Ansonsten die Diskussion bitte per PN oder im KTWR weiterführen, da hat’s kwaliviziertes Personal ☝?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe den Newletter genau einmal bekommen, nachdem ich mich X-mal angemeldet hatte. Aber ist auch besser so, ansonsten würde ich lauter Kram kaufen, den ich nicht brauche, nur weil er günstig ist und ich ihn vielleicht mal irgendwann in ferner Zukunft gebrauchen könnte


Hat sich hier schon Mal wieder bezahlt gemacht so zu bestellen... Meine große hat sich in Winterberg den Bremshebel geschrottet, so am Zelt Mal eben reparieren können....


----------



## davez (24. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hat sich hier schon Mal wieder bezahlt gemacht so zu bestellen... Meine große hat sich in Winterberg den Bremshebel geschrottet, so am Zelt Mal eben reparieren können....


Dafür brauche ich kein RCZ. Aufgrund von Umbauten sind alle relevanten Ersatzteile  sowieso vorhanden


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juli 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Dafür brauche ich kein RCZ. Aufgrund von Umbauten sind alle relevanten Ersatzteile  sowieso vorhanden


Wir sind noch 2 Wochen hier.. also noch genug Potential um die übrigen Bremshebel aus dem Lager zu brauchen...


----------



## BigJohn (24. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wir sind noch 2 Wochen hier.


2 Wochen in Winterberg? ?


----------



## freetourer (24. Juli 2020)

chrwo schrieb:


> @Catsoft @Jaerrit
> Das eskaliert jetzt etwas, ich müsste jetzt politisch weit ausholen und darauf hab ich keine Lust - verschwendete Energie. Passt hier eigentlich nicht rein, habt schon Recht - hat mich nur wieder hart getriggered. Es sei nur so viel gesagt - ich arbeite in dem Sektor und kenne die Problematik, nichtsdestotrotz lehne ich diese Gesetzesnovelle ab.



Aha - das hat Dich also "hart getriggered". 

Aber Du arbeitest in der Branche und kennst Dich genug aus um politisch weit ausholen zu können.... 

Lass mich raten : Briefträger von Beruf und Politiker (und wahrscheinlich auch noch Virologie) aus Berufung!? 

Jetzt mal im Ernst : Du schmeißt hier zig Begrifflichkeiten durcheinander und hast offenbar eigentlich keinen Schimmer um was es geht. 

Wer durch die Gesetzesänderung nicht erkennt dass damit massive Ungerechtigkeiten im Warenverkehr zwischen Deutschland und China abgebaut werden und sich durch den dadurch entstandenen finanziellen eigenen kleinen monetären Nachteil auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit derart "hart getriggered" fühlt sollte sich mal dringend ein paar selbstkritische Gedanken machen....


----------



## burn23 (24. Juli 2020)

Ich muss sagen der e13 trs plus-Reifen für 11,11€ macht auf den ersten Eindruck schonmal was her. Ähnelt auch meinem Baron am Vorderrad, nur kleinere Mittelstollen -> passt denk ich gut ans Hinterrad


----------



## piilu (24. Juli 2020)

Habt ihr schonmal was bei Radempire bestellt? Hat an sich ganz faire Preise zumindest beiden Sachen die ich bestellen will irgendwie bin ich aufgrund des Namens und der website skeptisch.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Juli 2020)

radempire - Google Suche
		



Sortier nach "Neueste" und dann schau mal paar durch


----------



## Spezialeis (24. Juli 2020)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen der e13 trs plus-Reifen für 11,11€ macht auf den ersten Eindruck schonmal was her. Ähnelt auch meinem Baron am Vorderrad, nur kleinere Mittelstollen -> passt denk ich gut ans Hinterrad


Der Grip von dem Reifen ist super. Insbesondere in flachen Kurven, wenn es trocken oder staubig ist. Auch guter Grip auf Steinen und Wurzeln. Somit auch gute Uphill Fähigkeiten. Mein erster Reifen war aber pannenanfällig. Tubeless mit e13 Dichtmilch auf DT Swiss EX511 Felge. 7 Salamis während einem verlängerten Wochenende im Tessin (sehr steinig). Ich fahre den reifen ein Jahr später wieder und habe immer gesagt, das war ein Montagsmodell. Aber die Angst fährt nun mit. Hohe Laufleistung bitte nicht erwarten. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (24. Juli 2020)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> ...7 Salamis...


Ganz schön hungrig der Reifen ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Juli 2020)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Der Grip von dem Reifen ist super. Insbesondere in flachen Kurven, wenn es trocken oder staubig ist. Auch guter Grip auf Steinen und Wurzeln. Somit auch gute Uphill Fähigkeiten. Mein erster Reifen war aber pannenanfällig. Tubeless mit e13 Dichtmilch auf DT Swiss EX511 Felge. 7 Salamis während einem verlängerten Wochenende im Tessin (sehr steinig). Ich fahre den reifen ein Jahr später wieder und habe immer gesagt, das war ein Montagsmodell. Aber die Angst fährt nun mit. Hohe Laufleistung bitte nicht erwarten. ;-)


Hinten oder vorne?


----------



## Spezialeis (24. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hinten oder vorne?


Hinten Plus, vorne Race.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Juli 2020)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Hinten Plus, vorne Race.


Wo waren die Salamis, hinten oder vorne?


----------



## Jaerrit (24. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wo waren die Salamis, hinten oder vorne?


Du willst auch alles ganz genau wissen ? Die Fragerei kostet ja mehr als die Reifen...
Kennste den Witz mit der Frau beim Metzger, ich hätte gern anderthalb Kilo Salami, geschnitten oder am Stück usw? ?


----------



## Spezialeis (25. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wo waren die Salamis, hinten oder vorne?


Hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobi84 (25. Juli 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal was bei Radempire bestellt? Hat an sich ganz faire Preise zumindest beiden Sachen die ich bestellen will irgendwie bin ich aufgrund des Namens und der website skeptisch.



Hab bei denen vor 2 Jahren 2mal nen paar Kleinigkeiten bestellt und kann mich an nix negatives erinnern.


----------



## Epictetus (26. Juli 2020)

Hypothese: Leute, die von "Märchensteuer" reden, sind empfänglich für Pseudoscience und Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## un..inc (28. Juli 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> 27.5er Boost Laufradsatz mit Formula Naben, XD, IS 6 Loch, 32 Speichen und E13 TRS 30mm Felgen für 229 EUR
> 
> versandkostenfrei bei
> Commencal



Kann der LRS was?
Wo reihen sich denn vergleichbare Sachen preislich ein?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Juli 2020)

JustSupertramp schrieb:


> Continental Mountain King II Protection 29 Black Chili
> 
> Bei den Bergfreunden für 24,54 € zzgl. Versand



Scheint ein Ladenhüter zu sein gab es schon letztes Jahr für 19€. Ich war mit dem Reifen ganz und gar nicht zufrieden. Dazu sind sie ziemlich schwer... Schwerer als angegeben


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juli 2020)

un..inc schrieb:


> Kann der LRS was?
> Wo reihen sich denn vergleichbare Sachen preislich ein?



Naben haben Sperrklinkenfreilauf mit 4 Sperrklinken und vielen Rastpunkten (weiß nicht wieviele, aber viele). Die Naben sind nicht schlecht. Hatte zwar schon einen Lagerschaden, kann aber immer passieren. LRS hält bisher, HR musste aber nach ein paar Wochen nachzentriert werden. Das hatte ich bei anderen maschinell aufgebauten LRS auch. Für den Preis also sicher OK, zur Not als Ersatz-LRS.

Den LRS gibt es übrigens schon sehr lange und immer wieder. Ist also kein Schnapper im Sinne begrenzter Bestände.


----------



## CrossX (28. Juli 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Scheint ein Ladenhüter zu sein gab es schon letztes Jahr für 19€. Ich war mit dem Reifen ganz und gar nicht zufrieden. Dazu sind sie ziemlich schwer... Schwerer als angegebenAnhang anzeigen 1089832


Was hat dir an den Reifen nicht gefallen? Kenne den MK II noch aus 26" Zeiten, da war der immer top


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Juli 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was hat dir an den Reifen nicht gefallen? Kenne den MK II noch aus 26" Zeiten, da war der immer top


Hatte einen hohen laufwiderstand, und keinen besonders guten grip bei naesse. Gab irgendwo mal einen test der ähnliches asestierte, den habe ich aber erst später gesehen


Edit





__





						CONTINENTAL Mountain King Protection II 2.2″ (und 2.4″) Testfazit
					





					twentynineinches-de.com


----------



## Felger (28. Juli 2020)

?

Man beachte dass die Felge gerade läuft





Hatte ich bei den Contis on der Vergangheit leider schon öfter... Aber da kollabiert die Karkasse. In diesem Fall war es nach einem Sprung


----------



## hasardeur (28. Juli 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Hatte einen hohen laufwiderstand, und keinen besonders guten grip bei naesse. Gab irgendwo mal einen test der ähnliches asestierte, den habe ich aber erst später gesehen
> 
> 
> Edit
> ...



Fand den immer erstaunlich grippy für das geringe Profil, vor allem bei nassen Bedingungen. Natürlich nicht auf Niveau des Baron, aber viiieeel besser als den NN, mit dem er sich messen muss.



Felger schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Man beachte dass die Felge gerade läuft
> 
> ...



Leider nur eine Frage der Zeit beim MK II. Mein MK III ist noch besser, Baron läuft auch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juli 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Man beachte dass die Felge gerade läuft
> 
> ...


Könnte auch Neuer von Schwalbe sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. Juli 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Man beachte dass die Felge gerade läuft
> 
> ...


Ist mir mit RK auch passiert. 100% sauber war die Landung da aber nicht


----------



## shurikn (28. Juli 2020)

Hätte einen 36 Euro Gutschein für den Commençal Store abzugeben. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## matze4t (28. Juli 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Könnte auch Neuer von Schwalbe sein....



Witzig, ich hab das bei ziemlich vielen Maxxis erlebt, dazu bei einem X-King 2.4 (den ich hinten im übrigen echt gut fand, solang es nicht super matschig oder rutschig oder einfach zu grob für sowas war), aber nie bei nem Schwalbe


----------



## Teuflor (28. Juli 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Man beachte dass die Felge gerade läuft
> 
> ...



Bin mal gegen nen Baum gefahren (fragt nicht...) da sah das VR genau so aus.
Hab den dann einfach zu Conti geschickt, die haben mir nen neuen zugesendet ohne zu mucken.


----------



## JustSupertramp (28. Juli 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Scheint ein Ladenhüter zu sein gab es schon letztes Jahr für 19€. Ich war mit dem Reifen ganz und gar nicht zufrieden. Dazu sind sie ziemlich schwer... Schwerer als angegebenAnhang anzeigen 1089832



Ok, danke für die Info 
Dann wird der bestellte Reifen vielleicht einfach für den Notfall als Reserve im Keller liegen. Für den Preis ist das akzeptabel


----------



## Teuflor (29. Juli 2020)

JustSupertramp schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info
> Dann wird der bestellte Reifen vielleicht einfach für den Notfall als Reserve im Keller liegen. Für den Preis ist das akzeptabel


Achte drauf, ob das dass "alte" model ist. Erkennt man ob "Ebike Rdy" auf dem Reifen steht. Die neueren gehen mühelos Tubeless. Die alten waren ganz schön gefrickel.... die haben innen nämlich eine Silikonschicht an der die Milch nicht haftet. Die möchte zuerst ausgerieben werden bevor das funktioniert.


----------



## hasardeur (29. Juli 2020)

Vom MKII gab es meines Wissens nach nie ein neues Modell, das tubeless ready war/ist. Hier gibt es den MKIII.


----------



## SparkyJJ (30. Juli 2020)

Mountain King finde ich eigentlich sehr gut , zumindest ist der extrem Langlebig auf meinem 
Billig Standart Rad , da ist mir das Gewicht eh wurscht , kein Leichtgewicht 
aber für den Preis Top . Das muss auch ein Made in Germany sein , die laufen normal Top


----------



## matze4t (31. Juli 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> ..der ist aber nur was für Sitzknochen unter 13cm! Der war auf den Rallon R5 dabei. Sehr schmal!



Hatte gerade überlegt einen zu kaufen. War da auch der breitere drauf? L2 ist die breitere Ausführung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (31. Juli 2020)

hab den auf allen meinen bikes drauf - bei deutlich mehr als 13cm.

für mich der perfekte sattel.
bequem, robust extrem leicht

der Preis ist ein knaller. hab mehr als das doppelte bezahlt. (gut auf zwei bikes war der serie)


----------



## fexbru (31. Juli 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> ..der ist aber nur was für Sitzknochen unter 13cm! Der war auf den Rallon R5 dabei. Sehr schmal!





Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Moment, der ist in Größe L2. Also um die 140-145mm breit. Was Wiggle da angibt wäre für ID Match S1 oder so.
> Weißt du denn was der vom Rallon für ne ID Match hatte?


Jungs bitte hier Quatschen und im anderen Thread am besten nur Schnäppchen posten


----------



## Svartaperlan (31. Juli 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> hab den auf allen meinen bikes drauf - bei deutlich mehr als 13cm.
> 
> für mich der perfekte sattel.
> bequem, robust extrem leicht
> ...





matze4t schrieb:


> Hatte gerade überlegt einen zu kaufen. War da auch der breitere drauf? L2 ist die breitere Ausführung ...


So sieht es aus, L2 ist der entscheidende Punkt. Für den Preis unschlagbar. Fahre ihn sonst in der leichteren Ausführung um 180g, aber für das Alltagsrad hab ich mir den noch mal geordert.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Juli 2020)

bin echt gespannt was da für ein modell ankommt.
im angebot werden drei verschiedene sättel beschrieben.


----------



## Svartaperlan (31. Juli 2020)

Das ist normal bei Wiggle, bisher kam aber immer das Richtige bei mir an. Also das was man auswählen konnte. Vorhin gab es ihn nämlich auch noch in S2. Ist inzwischen der 4. oder 5. Sattel den ich dort geordert hab, gehe mal davon aus das die es dieses Mal auch wieder hinbekommen.


----------



## matze4t (31. Juli 2020)

Hei.
ich hab zwei bestellt, nachdem ich einen ersetzen muss und mir ein anderer nicht passt.
Bin gespannt was ankommt ...
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Juli 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Nen günstiger Selle SLR


Hab mir auch einen bestellt. Danke.


hans7 schrieb:


> Guter Preis, aber Vorsicht: Leitungslänge nur 1500 mm, das ist bei vielen Bikes zu wenig, denke ich.


Ich hatte am Large Megatower 145cm. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## Zementsack (31. Juli 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> Das die Märchensteuer jetzt ab dem ersten Cent eingetrieben wird finde ich nicht schlimm. Es werden auch in Zukunft nicht mehr Pakete kontrolliert werden. Das kann ich mir bei gleichem Personal nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht wird es automatisiert - und dann der Wert der angegeben ist einkassiert. (dann kostet vermutlich alles 1€ in Zukunft...)



Wird sie das denn? Ich habe noch nichts gelesen, dass die deutsche Regelung, Steuer- und Zollbeträge unter 5 € nicht zu erheben, weil der Verwaltungsaufwand zu groß ist, abgeschafft werden soll.


----------



## platt_ziege (1. August 2020)

nachdem der schaiss bc schuppen mir auf doof meinen knarzenden sqlab weggenommen hat, versuch ich mein glück auch mal mit dem selle. vielen dank @Svartaperlan für den deal  
hoffentlich passt mein mördergemächt da angenehm in diese ritze...


----------



## Svartaperlan (1. August 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> nachdem der schaiss bc schuppen mir auf doof meinen knarzenden sqlab weggenommen hat, versuch ich mein glück auch mal mit dem selle. vielen dank @Svartaperlan für den deal
> hoffentlich passt mein mördergemächt da angenehm in diese ritze...


Wenn es durch die Ritze passt, ist es auf alle Falle nich mördermäßig groß


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. August 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Hab mir auch einen bestellt. Danke.
> 
> Ich hatte am Large Megatower 145cm. Das sollte reichen.


Hab/hatte an 2 Rädern Gr.M und L 160er Leitungen, und nun?
?


----------



## Emerald287 (1. August 2020)

Neue Bremsleitung kaufen, Stützhülsen und Oliven nicht vergessen, neu befüllen, entlüften und fertig.


----------



## davez (1. August 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> nachdem der schaiss bc schuppen mir auf doof meinen knarzenden sqlab weggenommen hat, versuch ich mein glück auch mal mit dem selle. vielen dank @Svartaperlan für den deal
> hoffentlich passt mein mördergemächt da angenehm in diese ritze...


Ich fahre den Superflow, da ist die Aussparung größer.  Beim MTB passt SQlab perfekt, auf dem Gravel Bike komme ich mit denen gar nicht zurecht. Die Selle Italia finde ich auch auf längere Strecke sehr bequem.


----------



## Steefan (1. August 2020)

Vorbauten bei RCZ (ich weiß - gab es schon mal) - aber heute in (für mich) brauchbarer Ausführung & in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Längen (40, 50, 60mm AME &  80, 90 und 100mm XCM) - vielleicht auch interessant für Leute, die sich noch nicht darüber im Klaren sind, welche Länge sie brauchen (Wenn man 6 Stk bestellt, dann je Stück unter 7 EUR inkl. Versand) , Code *RCZANG*:


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. August 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das schon Diebstahl ist, aber frech allemal
> 
> SANTA CRUZ MEGATOWER CC CARBON 29" RAHMENKIT MODELL 2020
> 
> ...


Wieso ist das frech? Sind genau die Sale Preise die 2018 für die SC Rahmen aufgerufen wurden. Die Rahmen/Räder sind einfach nur deutlich teurer geworden. Fahren ja trotzdem genügend davon rum.


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. August 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Vorbauten bei RCZ (ich weiß - gab es schon mal) - aber heute in (für mich) brauchbarer Ausführung & in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Längen (40, 50, 60mm AME &  80, 90 und 100mm XCM) - vielleicht auch interessant für Leute, die sich noch nicht darüber im Klaren sind, welche Länge sie brauchen (Wenn man 6 Stk bestellt, dann je Stück unter 7 EUR inkl. Versand) , Code *RCZANG*:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1092300


Mein (Rcz) Answervorbau hat sich mehrfach verdreht während der Fahrt....
Egal wieviel Dremo drauf war...
Anderer Vorbau, selbe Gabel, Problem gelöst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (1. August 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mein (Rcz) Answervorbau hat sich mehrfach verdreht während der Fahrt....
> Egal wieviel Dremo drauf war...
> Anderer Vorbau, selbe Gabel, Problem gelöst...



Scheint ja ein generelles Problem zu sein bei Hayes


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. August 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Scheint ja ein generelles Problem zu sein bei Hayes


Meine Mattoc hatte seinerzeit keine Probleme diesbezüglich...


----------



## everywhere.local (1. August 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wieso ist das frech? Sind genau die Sale Preise die 2018 für die SC Rahmen aufgerufen wurden. Die Rahmen/Räder sind einfach nur deutlich teurer geworden. Fahren ja trotzdem genügend davon rum.


die habe ich nicht im kopf. aber dann ist es prozentual ja trotzdem mehr ersparnis...
seis drum, der preis ist doch top.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. August 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> die habe ich nicht im kopf. aber dann ist es prozentual ja trotzdem mehr ersparnis...
> seis drum, der preis ist doch top.


Wenn man auf Sale Preise steht, ist es prozentual gesehen natürlich mehr. Wenn man im Verkauf arbeitet, allerdings nicht.


----------



## Jaerrit (1. August 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf Sale Preise steht, ist es prozentual gesehen natürlich mehr. Wenn man im Verkauf arbeitet, allerdings nicht.


Nee, dann ist es prozentual mehr weniger Marge


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. August 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Nee, dann ist es prozentual mehr weniger Marge


Ja, die Marge schreint allerdings bei SC Bikes hoch genug zu sein. Ansonsten könnte man nicht solche "Rabatte" geben.


----------



## davez (2. August 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ja, die Marge schreint allerdings bei SC Bikes hoch genug zu sein. Ansonsten könnte man nicht solche "Rabatte" geben.


... und große Stückzahlen


----------



## freetourer (2. August 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mein (Rcz) Answervorbau hat sich mehrfach verdreht während der Fahrt....
> Egal wieviel Dremo drauf war...
> Anderer Vorbau, selbe Gabel, Problem gelöst...



War das ein AME - Vorbau?


----------



## freetourer (2. August 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ja, die Marge schreint allerdings bei SC Bikes hoch genug zu sein. Ansonsten könnte man nicht solche "Rabatte" geben.



Prozentual oder absolut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (2. August 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> War das ein AME - Vorbau?


Ja


----------



## wartool (2. August 2020)

shice.. bei mir funzt der code *RCZANG für die Vorbauten nicht.. einer ne Idee? *


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. August 2020)

wartool schrieb:


> shice.. bei mir funzt der code *RCZANG für die Vorbauten nicht.. einer ne Idee? *


Kannst meine Vorbauten kaufen


----------



## freetourer (2. August 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja



O. K. - das wäre übel.

Hast Du es nur mit einer Gabel probiert?

Welche?

Carbon-Montagepaste versucht?


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. August 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> O. K. - das wäre übel.
> 
> Hast Du es nur mit einer Gabel probiert?
> 
> ...


Fox 36.
Montagepaste, nö.
Entweder hält das so, oder gar nicht.

Wenn beim Versetzen der Lenker dreht, aber das Laufrad stegen bleibt,  hab ich kein Bock mehr  
Selbst mit 8nm, nix zu machen...
(Den 2. AME Vorbau hab ich gar nicht getestet, evtl. hat er kein Problem?)

Hab n anderen Vorbau probiert, der hält zuverlässig mit 6nm.
Danke,Decathlon?


----------



## Flo7 (3. August 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Fox 36.
> Montagepaste, nö.
> Entweder hält das so, oder gar nicht.
> 
> ...




Hm, komisch... Vlt ist der eien Vorbau fehlerhaft?

Fahr den 40mm AME am E bike und selbst nach nen Sturz war der noch  gerade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emerald287 (3. August 2020)

Logic schrieb:


> *Maxxis Assegai 3C MaxxGrip Downhill WT TR 27,5" Faltreifen*
> aktuell bei Bike-Components (noch) für 39,99€ statt  56,50€
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast Recht. Anscheinend ist das in der letzten Zeit mal zum Wohle der Kunden geändert worden. Es war aber leider jahrelang Praxis bei fahrrad.de, bruegelmann und wie das Konsortium da heißt.


----------



## Logic (3. August 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Wie machen die eine Schufa Abfrage bei Kauf auf Rechnung?
> Kontodaten muss ich ja nicht angeben!
> Ich schaue später mal in die Schufa, ob ich eine Anfrage hatte beim letzten Kauf auf Rechnung


Auch das gehört in den Laberthread:
Da das über Klarna läuft, wird das damit zusammenhängen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. August 2020)

Mein answer stem von rcz ist bisher unauffällig


----------



## Svartaperlan (3. August 2020)

Mein Selle SLR kam heute schon an ?
Alles wie es sein soll, macht euch keinen Kopp.


----------



## Pintie (3. August 2020)

ok also kein ti  trotzdem guter Sattel


----------



## matze4t (3. August 2020)

Ich freu mich schon, habe heute auch ne Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen ..
Grüße


----------



## damage0099 (3. August 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Mein Selle SLR kam heute schon an ?
> Alles wie es sein soll, macht euch keinen Kopp.


Was genau wiegt er?


----------



## imun (3. August 2020)

Hab auch 2 bestellt und die Benachrichtigung bekommen. Soll aber erst nächsten Montag hier ankommen.


----------



## Svartaperlan (3. August 2020)

Stand da was von Ti? Hab ich gar nicht wahrgenommen, vermutlich weil ich den schon hab und der silberne Nächte hat. 

Ich hatte einen Tag vor euch bestellt, kommt bestimmt noch die Woche an bei euch. Kommt übrigens mit Hermes. 

Meine Küchenwaage zeigt mit dem kleinen Beschreibungsheft da dran 207g.


----------



## Pintie (3. August 2020)

auf den bildern war glaub ich einer mit ti. aber die 20g... geschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svartaperlan (3. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> auf den bildern war glaub ich einer mit ti. aber die 20g... geschenkt.


Würde behauptet wollen das er richtig abgebildet war. Aber bei 32 Euro diskutiere ich da auch nicht.
Muss mich schon beherrschen nicht gleich noch zwei auf Halde zu holen, aber eigtl halten die Selle Italia Sättel ja recht lang und wer weiß ob mein Hintern dann nich nach etwas anderem verlangt  

Edit: Zum Glück ist er raus


----------



## Pintie (3. August 2020)

meine haben schon viele tausend km bei jedem wetter und dreck. 
der Sattel ist der haltbarste den ich je hatte.

hab einen in ti und einen in dem magnese oder wie es sich nennt. sind 194 vs 212g... 
von der Haltbarkeit konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## kordesh (3. August 2020)

Wenn jemand den Sattel loswerden will: ich nehme einen. Fahre den TI und bin mega zufrieden


----------



## Svartaperlan (3. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> meine haben schon viele tausend km bei jedem wetter und dreck.
> der Sattel ist der haltbarste den ich je hatte.
> 
> hab einen in ti und einen in dem magnese oder wie es sich nennt. sind 194 vs 212g...
> von der Haltbarkeit konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.


Eben drum. Hab den ti an zwei meiner Räder und den Maganese jetzt für das Dritte, welches ich häufiger benutze. 
Allerdings meine ich ich das die ti's bei mir 180g auf die Waage gebracht haben. 
Der Carbonio ist halt leider noch mal soviel teurer das ich mit den 40-50g Mehrgewicht gerne leben kann.


----------



## Pintie (3. August 2020)

und der carbonio kann knack machen...
schon 4 oder 5 kaputte gesehen. immer an der stütze gebrochen. wenn das rad blöd hinfällt oder man etwas schwerer ist...

ne da würde ich bei ti bleiben. das ist dann an der falschen Stelle optimiert.

mein ti hat gewogen 194g aber da gibt es sicher eine gute streuung.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. August 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Mein Selle SLR kam heute schon an ?
> Alles wie es sein soll, macht euch keinen Kopp.



den hatte ich im Februar für ~ 35€ bei wiggle bestellt, bin ich auch extrem mit zufrieden mit dem Sattel!


----------



## sp00n82 (3. August 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> aber eigtl halten die Selle Italia Sättel ja recht lang





Pintie schrieb:


> meine haben schon viele tausend km bei jedem wetter und dreck.
> der Sattel ist der haltbarste den ich je hatte.



Solange ihr die Finger von den Ledervarianten lasst, meiner ist in 2 Jahren um 20 Jahre gealtert. Schlammfahrten mochte der gar nicht.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (3. August 2020)

Mein Kit Carbonio in L2 funzt einwandfrei und der Flex ist nochmals angenehmer als bei der Ti Variante. Mein Kampfgewicht von 63kg fahrfertig bekommt den aber auch nicht klein.


----------



## imun (4. August 2020)

63kg hat meine linke Körperhälfte auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (4. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> und der carbonio kann knack machen...
> schon 4 oder 5 kaputte gesehen. immer an der stütze gebrochen. wenn das rad blöd hinfällt oder man etwas schwerer ist...
> 
> ne da würde ich bei ti bleiben. das ist dann an der falschen Stelle optimiert.
> ...


Den Carbonio fahre ich auch. Bis jetzt hat er nicht einmalig "Knack" gemacht, sondern ständig. Das Ding knarzt bei jedem Tritt. Bei der "normalen" Version hatte ich das nicht. Es ist wirklich so nervig, dass ich überlege wieder auf die normale Version zurück zu wechseln.


----------



## Pintie (4. August 2020)

hatte ich auch bei metall - sauber machen minimal fett drauf und gut anziehen - seidem ist ruhe


----------



## Spezialeis (4. August 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> 27.5er Boost Laufradsatz mit Formula Naben, XD, IS 6 Loch, 32 Speichen und E13 TRS 30mm Felgen für 229 EUR
> versandkostenfrei bei Commencal


Vielen Dank Colkurtz. Ich suche schon lange einen Zweitlaufradsatz und der bietet von den Spezifikationen alles, was ich gesucht habe: 30mm, 32 Speichen, XD Freilauf, 6-Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme und Boost. Den LRS habe ich vor einer Woche bestellt und er ist heute angekommen. Habe am LRS bisher nur dran rumgefummelt, macht einen guten Eindruck. Bei der Felge handelt es sich um die TRS aus dem Jahr 2018. Ich war erst skeptisch, ob die Felge wirklich 30mm hat, denn die aktuelle TRS Felge bietet nur 27mm. Die Nippel scheinen aus Messing zu sein. An den Löchern für die Nippel wurde hin und wieder unsauber gearbeitet, es gibt ein paar Kratzer und Kerben. Zur Speichenspannung kann ich nicht mehr als über mein Gefühl berichten: gleichmässig und hoch.

Gewichte (ohne Ventile, Felgenband, etc.):
VR: 872g
HR: 1'012g
--> knapp 100g oder 5.2% schwerer als angegeben

Hier noch eine musikalische Kostprobe: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1avaWx_LD1boSrlJN7U0qpi0qwtWuTMfu/view?usp=sharing

Das Mehrgewicht ist m.E. zu verkraften. Auf dem Trail wird sich dann zeigen, ob der erste gute Eindruck beibehalten werden kann.


----------



## COLKURTZ (4. August 2020)

Spezialeis,
bitte sehr. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, gibt es das Angebot schon länger oder mal öfter von Commencal. Ich war schon ein paar mal virtuell um das Angebot rumgeschlichen... Hatte nun auch zugeschlagen und gestern kam der LRS bei mir an. Bei mir hat es genau eine Woche zwischen Bestellung und Liefertag gedauert.
Verarbeitungsmängel hat meiner jedoch keine. Sonst auch alles i. O., ist auch schon aufgebaut und ein paar Meter gerollt.
Mein LRS kam mit einem bereits montierten, sehr dicken, textilartigen, schweren Tublessband. Ich habe damit sogar 1920g gewogen - also mit TL Band und ohne Ventile.
Ich habe nur noch nicht herausgefunden, welche Speichen verwendet wurden....?
Jedenfalls, Volltreffer für mich, für wenig Geld. Formula Naben können mal zicken und schneller verschleisen. Freilauf wäre schlecht, wenn er nicht länger hält. Lager dagegen wäre mir egal, wenn die schnell durch wären. Für zweifufzig Industrielager rein, und gut ist es.


----------



## hasardeur (5. August 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Freilauf wäre schlecht, wenn er nicht länger hält. Lager dagegen wäre mir egal, wenn die schnell durch wären. Für zweifufzig Industrielager rein, und gut ist es.



Bei war das zur Nabe zeigende Lager völlig zerstört. Habe dann reklamiert und binnen 4 Tagen einen neuen Freilauf bekommen. Jetzt liegt hier ein Freilauf rum, wür den ich irgendwann mal ein Ersatzlager (6902 Standard) kaufe und damit einen Ersatzfreilauf habe. Ergo kann man Euch nur wünschen, dass sich der Freilauf in ähnlicher Weise auffällig verhält, natürlich innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist. Dann habt Ihr immer Ersatz dabei. 
Das erwähnte Tublessband ist übrigens nicht verklebt. Es müsste damit ähnlich sein, wie das von Newman. Ich finde die Lösung  charmant, wenn auch nicht gerade gewichtssparend., dafür aber bestimmt sehr langlebig.
Die Speichenspannung sollte man regelmäßig kontrollieren und dann alsbald nachzentrieren.

Es geht übrigens noch günstiger, bei sogar besserer Qualität. Habe Anfang des Jahres bei SuperstarComponents zugeschlagen und einen Isotope LRS mit V6 Nabe für ca. 170€ erstanden. Die V6 ist ebenfalls eine 4-Pawl-Nabe und vermutlich robuster, als die Formula. Einspeichqualität ist aber auch so la la.


----------



## BigJohn (5. August 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es geht übrigens noch günstiger, bei sogar besserer Qualität. Habe Anfang des Jahres bei SuperstarComponents zugeschlagen und einen Isotope LRS mit V6 Nabe für ca. 170€ erstanden. Die V6 ist ebenfalls eine 4-Pawl-Nabe und vermutlich robuster, als die Formula. Einspeichqualität ist aber auch so la la.


Das war aber auch ein einmaliges Supersonderspezialangebot  
Wie machen sich die Naben bei dir? Manch einer hier im Forum lässt an den Superstar-Naben ja kein gutes Haar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. August 2020)

Laufen bisher unauffällig. Gibt nur zwei Dinge, die nicht optimal sind. Das äußere Lager am Freilauf sitzt nicht besonders toll und kann bei Kassettenwechsel schon mal in der Kassette stecken bleiben. Aber wie oft macht man das? Außerdem dreht das Rad im Freilauf nicht so leicht, wie meine DT Laufräder. Aber das hat keinen Einfluss beim Fahren.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. August 2020)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Zur Speichenspannung kann ich nicht mehr als über mein Gefühl berichten: gleichmässig und hoch.



Bei mir sah das damals so aus: ?



Vielleicht haben sie ja jetzt an der Qualität gearbeitet, ich hatte die Bilder damals auch an den Commencal-Support geschickt. 




COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ich habe nur noch nicht herausgefunden, welche Speichen verwendet wurden....?


Speichen hatte ich damals auch nachgefragt, das war die Info:

```
SPOKES / NIPPLES
PILLAR Spokes, Stainless steel, 2/1.8/2 mm / black, Nylock


WHEEL   NON DRIVE SIDE / LEFT   DRIVE SIDE / RIGHT
FRONT   271 mm                  272 mm
REAR    272 mm                  270 mm
```


----------



## matze4t (5. August 2020)

Bei mir kamen heute auch die Selle Italia an, wie ausgeschrieben in Manganese und L2. Machen nen top Eindruck, schraub heute abend mal einen ran und dreh morgen ne Runde ...


----------



## wirme (5. August 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei war das zur Nabe zeigende Lager völlig zerstört. Habe dann reklamiert und binnen 4 Tagen einen neuen Freilauf bekommen. Jetzt liegt hier ein Freilauf rum, wür den ich irgendwann mal ein Ersatzlager (6902 Standard) kaufe und damit einen Ersatzfreilauf habe. Ergo kann man Euch nur wünschen, dass sich der Freilauf in ähnlicher Weise auffällig verhält, natürlich innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist. Dann habt Ihr immer Ersatz dabei.
> Das erwähnte Tublessband ist übrigens nicht verklebt. Es müsste damit ähnlich sein, wie das von Newman. Ich finde die Lösung  charmant, wenn auch nicht gerade gewichtssparend., dafür aber bestimmt sehr langlebig.
> Die Speichenspannung sollte man regelmäßig kontrollieren und dann alsbald nachzentrieren.
> 
> Es geht übrigens noch günstiger, bei sogar besserer Qualität. Habe Anfang des Jahres bei SuperstarComponents zugeschlagen und einen Isotope LRS mit V6 Nabe für ca. 170€ erstanden. Die V6 ist ebenfalls eine 4-Pawl-Nabe und vermutlich robuster, als die Formula. Einspeichqualität ist aber auch so la la.



Ich hab Superstar Laufräder aus nen Abverkauf für 130 € im Einsatz. Mit 27 mm Felgen und Novatec Naben. Die versehen ihren Dienst jetzt schon 2.000 km ohne Murren.


----------



## fexbru (7. August 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Rock Shox AXS Dropper in 30,9mm mit 150, oder 170mm drop für 466,71€ bei TNC Hamburg
> 
> Drop Me :3



Bei mir für über 500€
Bzw nur die 34,9 150mm für den Preis der Rest liegt bei 542€


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. August 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> Bei mir für über 500€
> Bzw nur die 34,9 150mm für den Preis der Rest liegt bei 542€


Krass!
Ich habe vor 10 Minuten erst bestellt.


----------



## Svartaperlan (8. August 2020)

matze4t schrieb:


> Bei mir kamen heute auch die Selle Italia an, wie ausgeschrieben in Manganese und L2. Machen nen top Eindruck, schraub heute abend mal einen ran und dreh morgen ne Runde ...


Und, was sagt der Hintern zum neuen Stuhl?


----------



## imun (8. August 2020)

Also mein SLR hat erst die obligatorische 45km Rennerrunde hinter sich und ich find ihn super, nem Kollegen hab ich auch einen bestellt und er testet heute


----------



## me72 (8. August 2020)

Ich war leider zu spät dran, waren schon alle ausverkauft.
Wenn einer seinen in Größe S2 wieder loswerden möchte, weil er nicht zum Popo passt: gerne PN an mich.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. August 2020)

Avocado schrieb:


> Die 10%-Aktion bei bike-components habe ich auch gesehen. Die Preise bei denen sind aber momentan teilweise ganz schön heftig. Schon längere Zeit dort nichts mehr bestellt.


Also "heftig" würde ich nicht sagen. Sie sind halt etwas über den aller billigsten. WEnn man herum sucht, findet man halt immer wo jemanden der günstiger ist. dafür gibt's halt auch den Price Alert. Bevor ich mir wegen 5% mehr oder weniger die Pakete von lauter unterschiedlichen Shops bestelle, bleibe ich bei einem. Aber ja, ich finde es auch auffällig, dass sie inzwischen ewas teurer sind als andere. bike24 un hibike schlagen bike-components inzwischen meistens.

Das XT 12x Upgrade Kit ist derzeit zB bei bike components am günstigsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 551950 (12. August 2020)

Beim XT 12 fach Schaltwerk sind mir meine dritten Zähne rausgefallen ! 
Nee, mal ohne Spaß. Deswegen hatte ich geschrieben, daß es teilweise sehr teuer ist. Wenn ich mir so mein Bestellaufkommen in der letzten Zeit anschaue, taucht bike-components relativ selten auf. Geht ja nicht darum immer den billigsten Preis zu bekommen. Für mich, persönlich gesehen, ist das Kundenverarschung die Preise nach oben zu setzen und dann mit einer tollen Aktion zu werben. Aber wie gesagt, rein persönliche Meinung.


----------



## JohnnyRider (12. August 2020)

Wie Grazer geschrieben hat, Price Alert nutzen, ziehen eigentlich immer mit. Da kannst du eine Bestellung machen und hast den günstigsten Preis aus X-Shops.
Bezüglich Lieferzeit: am 06.08. bestellt, am 08.08 erhalten


----------



## hardtails (12. August 2020)

Avocado schrieb:


> Die 10%-Aktion bei bike-components habe ich auch gesehen. Die Preise bei denen sind aber momentan teilweise ganz schön heftig. Schon längere Zeit dort nichts mehr bestellt.





LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Jo, und die Versandzeit ist auch zwischen gut und böse. Am Donnerstag bestellt, bis jetzt kein Versand.





heliusdh schrieb:


> Komisch, Montag Abend bestellt und heute kam es per Post.
> Kommt wohl auch drauf an ob die Teile lagernd sind oder nicht





Maledivo schrieb:


> Dito, Donnerstagmittag bestellt, Freitagmittag geliefert!





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Man muss halt ein Premiumkunde dort sein, dann klappt es mit Lieferzeit und Preisanfragen




Man muss wohl eine Premiumuser sein um es zu raffen.....


----------



## Jaerrit (12. August 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Man muss wohl eine Premiumuser sein um es zu raffen.....


Hat jemand „Mimimi“ gerufen das Du Dich meldest?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (12. August 2020)

mea culpa, ich hoffe du hyperventilierst nicht, es ist zu heiss um sich aufzuregen


----------



## Jaerrit (12. August 2020)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Wie Grazer geschrieben hat, Price Alert nutzen, ziehen eigentlich immer mit. Da kannst du eine Bestellung machen und hast den günstigsten Preis aus X-Shops.


Genau das dachte ich auch, bis ich mal freundlich erklärt bekam, das ihr (bike-components) Price-Alert eben keine Bestpreisgarantie ist. Ich habe mehrfach Gegenangebote erhalten, die noch immer deutlich teurer waren, inzwischen verzichte ich einfach auf den Price-Alert und bestelle direkt woanders


----------



## Deleted 551950 (12. August 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Man muss wohl eine Premiumuser sein um es zu raffen.....




Was meinst du damit ?


----------



## Ghoste (12. August 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Jo, und die Versandzeit ist auch zwischen gut und böse. Am Donnerstag bestellt, bis jetzt kein Versand.





heliusdh schrieb:


> Komisch, Montag Abend bestellt und heute kam es per Post.
> Kommt wohl auch drauf an ob die Teile lagernd sind oder nicht



Hier das gleiche.
Teile laut Homepage lieferbar und auf Lager! Letzten Donnerstag bestellt, heute noch nichts da. Kundesnservice am Telefon macht widersprüchliche Aussagen zum Status. Ein Mitarbeiter sagt, „wird bereits versendet“, als am nächsten Tag als noch kein Trackingcode (wie versprochen) kam, meinte die nächste Mitarbeiterin „ne, ist erst in der Verpackung“, seither wieder Funkstille.
Jetzt muss heute, ein Tag vorm Urlaub, noch einiges an den Bikes umgeschraubt werden, damit es überhaupt losgehen kann...


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. August 2020)

ich hab gestern auch was bei BC bestellt das lagernd war und heute kommt die Mitteilung, dass ich 4 Wochen warten muss.  naja. schade, aber was soll's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (12. August 2020)

Ghoste schrieb:


> ...Jetzt muss heute, ein Tag vorm Urlaub, noch einiges an den Bikes umgeschraubt werden, damit es überhaupt losgehen kann...


missmanagement eben!


----------



## davez (12. August 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ich hab gestern auch was bei BC bestellt das lagernd war und heute kommt die Mitteilung, dass ich 4 Wochen warten muss.  naja. schade, aber was soll's.


Vor Corona habe fast alles bei BC bestellt. Ich habe so schlechte Erfahrungen in den letzten Monaten gemacht (Zuverlässigkeit, lagernde Produkte dauerten zwischen 10 Tagen und 3 Monaten). Inzwischen bestelle ich fast nur noch bei r2 und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## hw_doc (12. August 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Vor Corona habe fast alles bei BC bestellt. Ich habe so schlechte Erfahrungen in den letzten Monaten gemacht (Zuverlässigkeit, lagernde Produkte dauerten zwischen 10 Tagen und 3 Monaten). Inzwischen bestelle ich fast nur noch bei r2 und bin sehr zufrieden



Keine Ahnung, was bei B-C im Argen ist. Höre ich aber auch im Bekanntenkreis.
Ich kann umgekehrt berichten, dass mir Bike24 mehr als einmal in der letzten Zeit nachts bestellte Artikel offenbar kurz darauf (in bis zwei Stunden später zu einer Sendung verpackt hatte und sie damit in kürzester Zeit bei mir waren.
Bei Bike-Discount passiert in der letzten Zeit nach Bestellung (ebenfalls sofort lieferbarer Teile) erstmal ein bis drei(?) Tage nix...


----------



## Dr_Ink (13. August 2020)

.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. August 2020)

Bei meiner letzten BC-Bestellung, die einige Einzelposten enthielt, war letztlich ein Schaltzug dann doch nicht auf Lager. Fand ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch und habe den halt storniert. Dann ging's flott.

Aber ja, in letzter Zeit bestelle ich auch meist bei R2 oder Bike24. Mag die Shopoberflächen lieber, und günstiger sind sie meist auch. Auf irgendwelches Preisgefeilsche habe ich auch keine Lust.
Als schlecht würde ich BC deswegen aber noch lange nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. August 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Vor Corona habe fast alles bei BC bestellt. Ich habe so schlechte Erfahrungen in den letzten Monaten gemacht (Zuverlässigkeit, lagernde Produkte dauerten zwischen 10 Tagen und 3 Monaten). Inzwischen bestelle ich fast nur noch bei r2 und bin sehr zufrieden


Geht bei der oneup Pumpe halt nicht.  mir is es aber diesmal wirklich wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. August 2020)

Hatte keine Probleme mit meinen bc Bestellungen...z.B. 2.7. GX Verschleisset bestellt am nächsten Tag Paketausgang. Für mich hat der Shop nach wie wor Prio, weil der persönliche Kontakt sehr gut ist und die sich ingesamt sehr engagieren. Lese deren Blog auch ganz gerne...
Was mir eher auffällt, dass sie oft deutlich teurer sind.
Letztens hab ich deshalb auch mal bei hibike und bike24 bestellt und das ging auch recht flott.


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2020)

Geht doch bitte rüber in Thread, in dem sich auch jemand BC interessiert. Hier gehts um Schnäppchen und da kommt der Laden schon mal nicht in Frage ?


----------



## davez (13. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Geht doch bitte rüber in Thread, in dem sich auch jemand BC interessiert. Hier gehts um Schnäppchen und da kommt der Laden schon mal nicht in Frage ?


Das stimmt so nicht - ich habe im letzten Herbst / Winter mehrere Schnäppchen bei BC gemacht. Die haben / hatten durchaus Sonderaktionen mit sehr günstigen Angeboten.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Geht doch bitte rüber in Thread, in dem sich auch jemand BC interessiert. Hier gehts um Schnäppchen und da kommt der Laden schon mal nicht in Frage ?


Little Boy..da irrst Du...im dazugehörigen thread wurde das *SRAM GX Eagle XG-1275 Kassette + Eagle Kette 12-fach Verschleissset* für 135€ gepostet, was ein Schnäppchenpreis ist/war. Danach habe ich bestellt und die Ware ist schnell gekommen.
Hier ging es schon so oft um RCZ, dass es mittlerweile wohl egal ist, wenn es auch mal um andere Versender geht...wenns Dich nicht interessiert, blätter doch einfach weiter. ...das heisst hier nicht umsonst "Laberthread"!
Danke!


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2020)

Mädels, es gibt einen extra Thread, den ihr mit euren (nicht-)Lieferverzögerungen zuquarken könnt, aber ihr hängt euch lieber an Details in einem offensichtlich spitz verfassten Beitrag auf? Bitte, gerne. Aber wenn euch meine Meinung eh schon


Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> nicht interessiert, blätter[t] doch einfach weiter. Danke!


----------



## davez (13. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mädels, es gibt einen extra Thread, den ihr mit euren (nicht-)Lieferverzögerungen zuquarken könnt, aber ihr hängt euch lieber an Details in einem offensichtlich spitz verfassten Beitrag auf? Bitte, gerne. Aber wenn euch meine Meinung eh schon


Da ist aber jemand dünnhäutig. Setze Dich aufs Bike und fahr 'ne Runde, das entspannt   Süß, wenn jemand gleich so persönlich wird  Das Lebens ist gut


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2020)

Dünnhäutig? Ich hab Spaß, obwohl ich üblicherweise nur vor und nach der Arbeit zum Radeln komm. Was ist dir denn zu persönlich, lieber @davez? Ich recycle doch nur die Phrasen aus einem Post, den du selbst geliked hast. Rhetorik ist mir grundsätzlich erst mal lieber, als Fremden im Internet auf billige Art irgendwelche Emotionen zu unterstellen.


----------



## Dr_Ink (13. August 2020)

.


----------



## Steefan (13. August 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> SRAM GX Eagle XG-1275 Kassette + Eagle Kette 12-fach Verschleissset
> 
> wieder einmal für 149€..





BigJohn schrieb:


> da kommt der Laden schon mal nicht in Frage












						GX Eagle Verschleiss-Set XG-1275 Kassette + PC GX Eagle Kette 12-fach
					

All for one: das GX Eagle XG-1275 Kassette + GX Eagle Kette 12-fach Verschleissset von Sram   Die GX Eagle™-Kette wurde nach der SRAM Eagle™-Geometrie gestaltet und verfügt über Vollstifte, Eagle™...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. August 2020)

Für alle Fans von BIKE COMPONENTS!!!
? ?
Die haun mal wieder das GX-Verschleissset für 149€ raus. Spannend dieses Mal, dass es die 10-5*2* silver-black ist, was normalerweise schon die Kassette allein 172€ bei bike24 kostet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. August 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> GX Eagle Verschleiss-Set XG-1275 Kassette + PC GX Eagle Kette 12-fach
> 
> 
> All for one: das GX Eagle XG-1275 Kassette + GX Eagle Kette 12-fach Verschleissset von Sram   Die GX Eagle™-Kette wurde nach der SRAM Eagle™-Geometrie gestaltet und verfügt über Vollstifte, Eagle™...
> ...


Du warst schneller ...Danke!!


----------



## heliusdh (13. August 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Du warst schneller ...Danke!!



Den Unterschied zwischen Bike-Components und Bike-Discount ist Dir bekannt?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. August 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bei meiner letzten BC-Bestellung, die einige Einzelposten enthielt, war letztlich ein Schaltzug dann doch nicht auf Lager. Fand ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch und habe den halt storniert. Dann ging's flott.
> 
> Aber ja, in letzter Zeit bestelle ich auch meist bei R2 oder Bike24. Mag die Shopoberflächen lieber, und günstiger sind sie meist auch. Auf irgendwelches Preisgefeilsche habe ich auch keine Lust.
> Als schlecht würde ich BC deswegen aber noch lange nicht bezeichnen.


Bei r2 wartest aber ewig wenn du ne Reklamation hast... Hatte 2 Wtb tubeless Reifen die in der karkasse jeweils großere Löcher hatten.. hat in Summe fast 2 Monate gedauert bis das Geld dann, inkl Austausch, endlich wieder gutgeschrieben war! Damit haben sie sich leider disqualifiziert. Um einen abgefahrenen Reifen am Pendelrad zu ersetzen 2 Monate warten und dann noch nicht Mal nen Reifen in der Hand sorry...


----------



## imun (13. August 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen Bike-Components und Bike-Discount ist Dir bekannt?


Nee, erzähl Ma bitte. Ohne Ironie


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei r2 wartest aber ewig wenn du ne Reklamation hast... Hatte 2 Wtb tubeless Reifen die in der karkasse jeweils großere Löcher hatten.. hat in Summe fast 2 Monate gedauert bis das Geld dann, inkl Austausch, endlich wieder gutgeschrieben war! Damit haben sie sich leider disqualifiziert. Um einen abgefahrenen Reifen am Pendelrad zu ersetzen 2 Monate warten und dann noch nicht Mal nen Reifen in der Hand sorry...


Klingt lästig, gut zu wissen. Hatte bislang zum Glück bei was weiß ich wievielen Bestellungen bei unterschiedlichsten Shops nur 2 oder 3 Reklamationen. Außer bei Nubuk hat das immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei r2 wartest aber ewig wenn du ne Reklamation hast... Hatte 2 Wtb tubeless Reifen die in der karkasse jeweils großere Löcher hatten.. hat in Summe fast 2 Monate gedauert bis das Geld dann, inkl Austausch, endlich wieder gutgeschrieben war! Damit haben sie sich leider disqualifiziert. Um einen abgefahrenen Reifen am Pendelrad zu ersetzen 2 Monate warten und dann noch nicht Mal nen Reifen in der Hand sorry...


Wie hattest du bei denen bezahlt? 
Ich mach so etwas über PayPal. Wobei sich Reklamationen bisher immer noch in Grenzen hielten.


----------



## alles-fahrer (13. August 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> geiz ist geil frisst hirn....
> 
> die Leute die das im Januar bestellt haben warten auch noch. Der Hersteller ist konkurs und produziert wohl seit märz nicht mehr. (vielleicht auch länger)
> 
> ...


Wollte nur mal vermelden dass mich
meine Shout von RCZ entgegen der pessimistischen Prophezeiungen heute erreicht hat. Gerade mal 5 Monate Lieferzeit .

Krasses Gerät auf jeden Fall - lässt sich anders nicht beschreiben. Die wirkt sogar im nicht gerade schlank gebauten Capra noch extrem massiv.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. August 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen Bike-Components und Bike-Discount ist Dir bekannt?


ja, Dir auch?...2 Zähne > bc 10-52 vs bd 10-50...merkst selber? ;-)

Vergleich mal besser die Angebote sorgfältiger!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. August 2020)

imun schrieb:


> Nee, erzähl Ma bitte. Ohne Ironie


Stefaan hat eigentlich nur ergänzend bd gepostet, was ich auch vor hatte aber wie heliusdh nicht gemerkt, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Angebote sind... Heliusdh hat mich etwas gefragt, was er eigentlich Stefaan hätte fragen müssen. Muss eventuell am Wetter gelegen haben., anders kann ich mir die verwirrenden Posts nicht erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (14. August 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Muss eventuell am Wetter gelegen haben., anders kann ich mir die verwirrenden Posts nicht erklären.


corinna überwindet diese hirnschranke aufn blutwech...?


----------



## sprousaTM (14. August 2020)

Keine Ahnung, ob das nen gutes Schnäppchen ist, aber ich hab dort bestellt und es kam auch so an...









						Shimano SLX FC-M7100-1 175 mm
					

Mit SLX können Sie jederzeit und überall hin fahren, von Ganztagestouren über das örtliche Cross-Country-Rennen bis zu  Feierabendsrennen mit Ihren Freunden.Es wird Sie niemals im Stich lassen.                                               Die SLX FC-M7100-1 Kurbel ist komplett neu konstruiert...




					www.boc24.de
				




SLX FC-M7100-1 Kurbel mit 175mm Kurbelarmlänge und dem 32T Kettenblatt inklusive...
Normal kostet die Kurbel schon 85€...

edit: Übrigens versandkostenfrei...


----------



## Felger (14. August 2020)

SparkyJJ schrieb:


> Continental Mountain King II Protection 29 Black Chili - Fahrradreifen online kaufen | Bergfreunde.de
> 
> 
> Continental - Mountain King II Protection 29 Black Chili - Fahrradreifen ➽ Versandkostenfrei ab 50 € - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versand in 24h ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Beratung durch Experten
> ...



das war der


Felger schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Man beachte dass die Felge gerade läuft
> 
> ...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. August 2020)

und der:



sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Hatte einen hohen laufwiderstand, und keinen besonders guten grip bei naesse. Gab irgendwo mal einen test der ähnliches asestierte, den habe ich aber erst später gesehen
> 
> 
> Edit
> ...





sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Scheint ein Ladenhüter zu sein gab es schon letztes Jahr für 19€. Ich war mit dem Reifen ganz und gar nicht zufrieden. Dazu sind sie ziemlich schwer... Schwerer als angegebenAnhang anzeigen 1089832


----------



## SparkyJJ (14. August 2020)

Den MK in 2.2 fahre ich seit mehren Jahren jetzt auf meinem Hardtail vorne 
und der Läuft Super , kann schon sein dass der 2.4 nicht so Toll ist , danke für den Test .
Werde beim 2.2 bleiben


----------



## Epictetus (16. August 2020)

Mountainking und Trailking sind beides Abfallreifen im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Hatte beide. Nein danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (16. August 2020)

laleso schrieb:


> Vaude Bike Alpin 32+5 für 62,97€/Versandkostenfrei
> 
> Wer gerade einen guten Rucksack sucht, kann hier einiges sparen :
> 
> ...



Liegts an mir? Sobald ich den Rucksack in den Warenkorb gelegt habe, kostet er plötzlich wieder 104,95€...


----------



## Logic (16. August 2020)

han-sch schrieb:


> https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_garmin-edge-130-fahrradcomputer-2662031.html?emid=5f391cf739f50713570b113f&rbtc=em|dea|50193||p|Affiliate_Startseite|
> Anhang anzeigen 1099637


 Kennt jemand das Ding und weiß ob das GPS_Tracking unterbrochen und wieder fortgesetzt werden kann, beispielsweise um Liftfahrten nicht mitzutracken?


----------



## toastet (16. August 2020)

Logic schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Ding und weiß ob das GPS_Tracking unterbrochen und wieder fortgesetzt werden kann, beispielsweise um Liftfahrten nicht mitzutracken?



Unten rechts ist der Pause/Start Knopf, mein altes Garmin kann es auf jeden Fall


----------



## sp00n82 (16. August 2020)

Logic schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Ding und weiß ob das GPS_Tracking unterbrochen und wieder fortgesetzt werden kann, beispielsweise um Liftfahrten nicht mitzutracken?


Man kann auf Pause drücken.


----------



## toastet (16. August 2020)

Wobei die Frage ist wozu, man wertet am Ende dann ja eh nur die gewünschten Segmente aus, die dann ja eh in Strava, Connect etc. hinterlegt sind um auch (bei Bedarf) mit anderen Nutzern vergleichbar zu sein. Du misst ja nicht selber mit dem Start/Stopp-Knopf, da viel zu ungenau. Die Gefahr zu vergessen wieder auf Start zu drücken ist auch nicht klein. Und es macht Batterietechnisch 0 Unterschied, weil das Gerät ja eh weiterläuft und die Verbindung hält, sonst müsste man das Gerät für den Lift halt immer ausschalten. Nen Biketag hält so nen Akku aber an für sich problemlos durch.


----------



## Logic (16. August 2020)

Gebe dir teilweise recht, aber ich schau auch gerne auf die reinen gefahrenen Kilometer & Höhenmeter.
Das mit dem Vergessen ist natürlich ein Problem, hab ich beim Kollegen in den Alpen erst letztens gemerkt


----------



## Schibbl (17. August 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Bronson CC Rahmen in M Red Tide für 2300€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Leute bei KOMKing haben sich ordentlich bei Bike24 eindeckt und verkaufen die Rahmen jetzt mit über 100% Aufschlag. Das ist ja fast wie im Bikemarkt


----------



## blubboo (17. August 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Die Leute bei KOMKing haben sich ordentlich bei Bike24 eindeckt und verkaufen die Rahmen jetzt mit über 100% Aufschlag. Das ist ja fast wie im Bikemarkt


Irgendwie muss man seine Schäfchen ins trockene bringen.


----------



## Stetox (17. August 2020)

Zum Glück nicht in L, sonst könnte ich schwach werden ?


----------



## MirkoW (19. August 2020)

Ich wollte nur an dieser Stelle nochmal ausdrücklich vor Käufen bei Zweirad Stadler warnen! 
Kurz die Fakten zu meiner Bestellung:
-> 3 Monate gewartet nach Zahlung
-> kaum Kommunikation möglich, Stunden in Warteschleifen
-> keine, gar keine Antwort auf Emails
-> Falschaussagen zum Liefertermin
-> falsche Versandbestätigungen
-> nach Mehrwertsteuersenkung dann auch noch neue Rechnung mit geringerer Mehrwertsteuer bei gleichem Endpreis, d.h. nach Bestellung und Bezahlung wurde der Preis angehoben um den Gewinn zu maximieren.

Jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft jemanden zu erreichen und die Bestellung am Telefon zu stornieren, mal sehen ob sie das hinbekommen.

Könnte man auch mal einen kritischen Artikel seitens der Redaktion hier schalten, bin ja nicht der Einzige...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. August 2020)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur an dieser Stelle nochmal ausdrücklich vor Käufen bei Zweirad Stadler warnen!
> Kurz die Fakten zu meiner Bestellung:
> -> 3 Monate gewartet nach Zahlung
> -> kaum Kommunikation möglich, Stunden in Warteschleifen
> ...


Dein Ernst? Parallel über alle Threads? Vielleicht den Ball mal etwas flach halten...


----------



## Nd-60 (19. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Parallel über alle Threads? Vielleicht den Ball mal etwas flach halten...


leider ist er kein Einzelfall, ich habe über 1 Monat nichts gehört, außer dass ich 4 Mal die gleich standard Mail bekommen habe! Hab dann über PayPal das Geld zurück geholt.


----------



## Danimal (19. August 2020)

Ich habe gerade mal meine Stadler-Bestellhistorie durchgeschaut: etwa 10 Bestellungen zwischen 2016 und 2019, die jeweils spätestens am übernächsten Tag verschickt wurden. Nicht raketenschnell, aber durchaus in Ordnung. Ich habe auch zwei E-Mail-Konversationen mit dem Support mit einer Latenz von etwa einem Arbeitstag, wobei ich die Mails jeweils eher gegen Feierabend abgeschickt habe - finde ich ebenfalls total akzeptabel. Klingt für mich eher so, als ob die gerade (vielleicht wegen Corona) vielleicht ein paar Probleme bei der Bestellabwicklung haben.


----------



## toastet (19. August 2020)

BigMac, bann den weg...



MirkoW schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur an dieser Stelle nochmal ausdrücklich vor Käufen bei Zweirad Stadler warnen!
> Kurz die Fakten zu meiner Bestellung:
> -> 3 Monate gewartet nach Zahlung
> -> kaum Kommunikation möglich, Stunden in Warteschleifen
> ...


----------



## CasterTroy (19. August 2020)

steffpro schrieb:


> sram gx eagle Upgrade kit - neue Version  für 269€ + Versand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal ne blöde Frage kann ich meine jetzige XX1 Kassette mit 10-50 (XG-1299) gegen eine 10-52er getauscht werden?


----------



## Ghoste (19. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage kann ich meine jetzige XX1 Kassette mit 10-50 (XG-1299) gegen eine 10-52er getauscht werden?



Tauschen ja, ob es mit deinem Schaltwerk funktioniert ist die andere Frage.
Es gibt eine „neuere“ Version die bis zu 52 Zähne schaltet und eine „ältere“ Version die nur bis 50 Zähne freigegeben ist.


----------



## The Great (19. August 2020)

Der Kassettenanschluss ist der gleiche (XD), Tausch ist also möglich. Du kannst die 52er Kassette aber nicht mit deinem alten 50er Schaltwerk betreiben.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wie hattest du bei denen bezahlt?
> Ich mach so etwas über PayPal. Wobei sich Reklamationen bisher immer noch in Grenzen hielten.


Ging halt hin und her... Reifen kommt montiert Loch in der karkasse... Austausch angefragt ca 7tage Rückmeldung bis dann Rücksendung und neulieferung erledigt waren gut 3 Wochen... Den Reifen aufgezogen plopp zisch Loch in der karkasse. Gleiche Spiel erneut... Retoure anfragen nur per Mail möglich... Antwortzeit wieder ne gute Woche...


----------



## CasterTroy (20. August 2020)

The Great schrieb:


> Der Kassettenanschluss ist der gleiche (XD), Tausch ist also möglich. Du kannst die 52er Kassette aber nicht mit deinem alten 50er Schaltwerk betreiben.




Danke Dir. Also, im Fall der Fälle, dann Kassette und Schaltwerk tauschen, Schalthebel kann/ darf bleiben.

Danke Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (20. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Also, im Fall der Fälle, dann Kassette und Schaltwerk tauschen, Schalthebel kann/ darf bleiben.
> 
> Danke Euch!


Ich würde es aber evtl. erst mal mit dem alten Schaltwerk testen. Die 11-fach Schalterke schaffen ja oft auch 46 Zähne obwohl nur 42 "erlaubt" sind.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich würde es aber evtl. erst mal mit dem alten Schaltwerk testen. Die 11-fach Schalterke schaffen ja oft auch 46 Zähne obwohl nur 42 "erlaubt" sind.


je nach hinterbau


----------



## null-2wo (20. August 2020)

ich hab mit nem mid cage zee schaltwerk 42z geschalten, obwohl nur 36 freigegeben sind. bei milan0 hat dieselbe kombi in einem fiasko geendet.


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. August 2020)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Park Tool PCS-10.2 um ~160€ (AT) bzw. ~155€ (DE) bei Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ja schon lange mit nem ordentlichen Montageständer geliebäugelt und jetzt mal zugeschlagen. Jetzt wird der gute alte Lidlständer zur Waschhilfe degradiert 
Jetzt brauch ich nur ein neues Bike-Aufbauprojekt, damit sich die Anschaffung auch rentiert... Meine Frau versteht das sicher...    ...nicht


----------



## nosaint77 (20. August 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Hatte ja schon lange mit nem ordentlichen Montageständer geliebäugelt und jetzt mal zugeschlagen. Jetzt wird der gute alte Lidlständer zur Waschhilfe degradiert
> Jetzt brauch ich nur ein neues Bike-Aufbauprojekt, damit sich die Anschaffung auch rentiert... Meine Frau versteht das sicher...    ...nicht



Du musst noch deinen Lidl Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer gehen diesen hier austauschen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. August 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Du musst noch deinen Lidl Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer gehen diesen hier austauschen.


Sieht gut aus, danke! Hab bald Geburtstag und wurd eh schon gefragt was ich mir wünsche... Jetzt weiß ichs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (20. August 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, danke! Hab bald Geburtstag und wurd eh schon gefragt was ich mir wünsche... Jetzt weiß ichs!



Ist doch eher was für den Namenstag oder Ostern, zum Geburtstag wird doch gern´ mal etwas großzügiger geschenkt.


----------



## dodos (20. August 2020)

Park Tool PCS-10.2 taugt der? Mit dem 9.2  hatte ich so meine Probleme wenn ich das Rad drehen wollte. Die Rasterung ist immer schnell verrutscht. Daher hab ihn dann verkauft aber mein jetziger ist auch ned das Wahre. Will einen  Halter, der das Rad quasi kopfüber noch ordentlich hält und nicht, wo das Vorderrad immer nach unten sackt, wenn man das Rad an der Sattelstange befestigt.


----------



## ma1208 (21. August 2020)

Ich habe den Topeak Prepstand Elite. An dem habe ich nichts auszusetzen. Hält mein knapp 15 kg Enduro zuverlässig in jeder Haltung, in der ich es haben will. Und die Schraubklemme ist sehr feinfühlig zu justieren, daher traue ich mich damit auch Carbon-Oberrohre zu klemmen. 








						PREPSTAND® ELITE
					

Profi-Montageständer mit eingebautem Kleinteilefach. Besonders standsichere Dreibeinkonstruktion, die bei Nichtgebrauch oder für den Transport platzsparend zusammengefaltet werden kann. Zusätzlicher Kurbelmechanismus zur einfachen Feineinstellung der Klemmweite.




					www.topeak.com


----------



## ekm (21. August 2020)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Liteville von 8280 € auf 5980 € ( 28% ) nur Größe M + L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte man vor zehn Jahren gesagt, dass man zu einem Liteville mal Speichenstrahler und eine Klingel dazu bekommen wird, wäre man gesteinigt worden.


----------



## Toolkid (21. August 2020)

Jetzt kriegt LV nicht mal mehr Ebikes ohne Rabatte los und das noch wo alle Welt Räder kauft.


----------



## BigJohn (21. August 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Jetzt kriegt LV nicht mal mehr Ebikes ohne Rabatte los und das noch wo alle Welt Räder kauft.


Der Zahnarzt nimmt halt lieber gleich die Harley, wenn ihm nach einem Anachronismus zumute ist.


----------



## SuperSpeed (21. August 2020)

Es kommt ein Neuer Shimano Motor,...


----------



## Ximi (21. August 2020)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Liteville von 8280 € auf 5980 € ( 28% ) nur Größe M + L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selten so gelacht. Liest sich die Beschreibung eines Baumarkt/ATU/Aldi/LIDL/uä - Rades:


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. August 2020)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Es kommt ein Neuer Shimano Motor,...


Wahrscheinlich schon, das neue LV Ebike hat trotzdem den alten Motor verbaut:









						E-MTB Liteville 301 CE Pro im Test: Macht Bock auf Ballern! – eMTB-News.de
					

Liteville 301 CE im Test. Wir haben das Liteville 301 CE ausgiebig getestet. Du interessierst dich für das Liteville 301 CE? Hier gibt's den Test.




					www.emtb-news.de


----------



## big_scoop (21. August 2020)

bei Bike24 geht der Santa Blowout weiter... wie immer die an solche Mengen "alter Modelle" kommen.
nur exemplarisch https://www.bike24.de/p1373713.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (24. August 2020)

Krischmi schrieb:


> Fahrrad: Kleidung, Schuhe, Ausrüstung rund um den Radsport | GALERIA
> 
> 
> Alles für den Radsport und rund ums Fahrrad entdecken Sie jetzt bei uns auf GALERIA.de ✓ Online shoppen, in der GALERIA Filiale abholen ✓
> ...



Schade, seitdem ich dort keine Payback Punkte mehr erhalte kaufe ich dort nichts mehr ein.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. August 2020)

samilio schrieb:


> MT7 Set mit HC 1-Fingerhebeln für 279 bei KomKing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, auf der Seite steht Ausverkauft, kann man die trotzdem bestellen?  ? Machen die dann sowas wie RCZ oder wie?


----------



## famagoer (24. August 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, auf der Seite steht Ausverkauft, kann man die trotzdem bestellen?  ? Machen die dann sowas wie RCZ oder wie?


... steht jetzt wieder für € 330 drin...


----------



## sp00n82 (24. August 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> ... steht jetzt wieder für € 330 drin...


Und auf Verfügbar.
Der Rabatt-Ticker ging eigentlich noch 3 Tage lang.


----------



## toastet (24. August 2020)

Wurd auf mydealz gepostet, vermutlich zu viel verkauft und das günstige Kontingent vergriffen.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. August 2020)

Weiter geht die lustige Fahrt, jetzt wieder runter auf 279€ und mit noch 8 Stunden Restlaufzeit.








						Magura MT7 Pro HC Scheibenbremsen Set jetzt bei komking.de kaufen ✓
					

Magura MT7 Pro HC Scheibenbremsen Set jetzt bestellen ✓ schneller Versand |  Top Service | Komking.de




					www.komking.de


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. August 2020)

Ich kenne diesen Shop nicht der die MT7 so günstig raus haut. Ist das denn ein bekannter Shop?


----------



## samilio (25. August 2020)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ich kenne diesen Shop nicht der die MT7 so günstig raus haut. Ist das denn ein bekannter Shop?



ja ist ein Bekannter, guter Händler (SC, Liteville, Nicolai und Mondraker) mit Ladengeschäft in der Nähe von Karlsruhe


----------



## CasterTroy (25. August 2020)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Guter Preis für ne X01 DUB Kurbel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, verlockend! Upgrade fürs Nomad von einer Race Face Turbine Chinch eine ernsthafte Überlegung wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (26. August 2020)

shelter81 schrieb:


> Ergon SM Men Enduro Sattel derzeit als Schnapper bei BC für 49,99 €:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hab eben nochmal sitzknochenabstand gemessen und komme auf 10cm mit der SQLab Schablone.
Plus die zwei cm für die Sitzposition bin ich mit 12cm genau zwischen den Größen.

den Wtb Volt pro z.B. hab ich damals in klein (135mm) genommen und der war zu schmal.
Am besten fahr ich bisher noch mit dem originalen Giant Contact aus 2015 der ja vom Design auch recht breit kommt
(Bild ausm Netz)



würde also eher zum m/l tendieren oder?


----------



## Toolkid (26. August 2020)

dzmitryt schrieb:


> Syntace Megaforce2 mit TwinFix Aufnahme 31,8x30mm Vorbau um 69€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gibt's schon seit Mitte Juli.





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## xlacherx (26. August 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Weiter geht die lustige Fahrt, jetzt wieder runter auf 279€ und mit noch 8 Stunden Restlaufzeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann nehmt halt die hier für 288€. Ist quasi mein "Magura-Stamm-Händler"  








						Magura MT7 Pro, 1-Finger HC-Hebel - Bikerleben
					

MT7 HC DAS FLAGSCHIFF DER MAGURA-PERFORMANCE Der klar defiierte Druckpunkt und maximale Power machen sie zur ersten Wahl von Gravity- und High-Speed-Piloten. Der neue 1-Finger HC Bremshebel moduliert die enorme Bremspower ganz nach Wunsch. BIKE MAGAZIN 02/2015 – “The four-piston calliper on the...



					bikerleben.de


----------



## aibeekey (26. August 2020)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Hab eben nochmal sitzknochenabstand gemessen und komme auf 10cm mit der SQLab Schablone.
> Plus die zwei cm für die Sitzposition bin ich mit 12cm genau zwischen den Größen.
> 
> den Wtb Volt pro z.B. hab ich damals in klein genommen und der war zu schmal.
> ...



Die +2cm sind nur für SQlab Sättel gültig.
Das hat mit den Ergon Sätteln nix am Hut, die _soll_ man eigentlich so kaufen, wie es der Sitzknochenabstand bei "normalem" Messen vorgibt, bei dir also dann S/M für 10cm.


----------



## CasterTroy (27. August 2020)

Ich poste es erstmal hier, da ich nicht weiß wie verlässlich der Shop ist. Laut Info ist es ein großer Shop (in der Schweiz) der ähnlich Amazon agiert. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können.



			https://www.galaxus.de/de/s3/product/sram-kassette-xx1-eagle-10-52z-xg-1299-12x-velokassette-13342771
		


An der Stelle auch noch die Frage. Kann die 10-50 gegen die 10-52 getauscht werden, schafft das Schaltwerk das?


----------



## ralphi911 (27. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Ich poste es erstmal hier, da ich nicht weiß wie verlässlich der Shop ist. Laut Info ist es ein großer Shop (in der Schweiz) der ähnlich Amazon agiert. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Galaxus ist ein verlässlicher Shop für uns Schweizer. Aber ich weiss nicht, wie es mit dem Versand nach Deutschland aussieht. Da fallen Sicher noch hohe Versandkosten an. Sowie Zoll und die Mehrwertsteuer von DE, welche grösser ist als in der Schweiz. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das für Deutschland rechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kackboon91 (27. August 2020)

galaxus.*de*
Hier finden Sie Informationen zur Lieferung *innerhalb von Deutschland* für Bestellungen die von Galaxus Deutschland versandt werden.

Paketlieferungen *
*kostenloser* Versand

Ich denke die versenden aus Deutschland.


----------



## CasterTroy (27. August 2020)

Der link ist Galaxus.de..... Versand soll kostenlos sein. Laut kurzer Recherche versucht man in DE etwas Fuß zu fassen.


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2020)

Ich hatte bei Galaxus schon eine Reklamation und die Abwicklung war mindestens so gut, wie bei Amazon. 

Problem beschrieben -> Retouren Label bekommen -> Neuen Artikel bekommen. Absolut problemlos


----------



## hasardeur (27. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> 10-50 gegen die 10-52 getauscht werden



Nein


----------



## CasterTroy (27. August 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nein



Schade schade...


----------



## xlacherx (27. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Schade schade...


Außer du kaufst n aktuelles schwaltwerk dazu, dann gehts


----------



## The Great (27. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Schade schade...



Das wird sich auch nicht ändern je öfter du fragst. Siehe #17311


----------



## CasterTroy (27. August 2020)

The Great schrieb:


> Das wird sich auch nicht ändern je öfter du fragst. Siehe #17311



Spitz pass auf, sehr gut recherchiert  

Achja, noch was - passt die Kassette?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Spitz pass auf, sehr gut recherchiert
> 
> Achja, noch was - passt die Kassette?


Kannst ja so lange fragen, bis einer ja sagt. 
Wenn dir nach der Montage auffällt, dass es nicht kompatibel ist, kannst den anderen hier für schuldig erklären.


----------



## null-2wo (27. August 2020)

passt die kassette jetz oder nich oder was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (27. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Ich poste es erstmal hier, da ich nicht weiß wie verlässlich der Shop ist.


.de shop ist seriös!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. August 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> passt die kassette jetz oder nich oder was


Wer weiß, versuch macht kluch. Laut SRAM nicht. 









						SRAM Eagle 2021: Alle Schaltgruppen jetzt mit 10-52T-Kassette erhältlich
					

Schaltgruppen-Updates: Die SRAM Eagle 2021 gibt es ab sofort auch mit einer noch größeren 10-52T-Kassette für XX1, X01 und GX. Alle Infos dazu gibt's hier.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Für die, welche zu faul sind zum lesen:


----------



## CasterTroy (27. August 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Kannst ja so lange fragen, bis einer ja sagt.
> Wenn dir nach der Montage auffällt, dass es nicht kompatibel ist, kannst den anderen hier für schuldig erklären.



Oder ob es vielleicht jemand liest der es schon gemacht hat und Dich/ Euch, äh mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt; nur so als Denkanstoss 

Vielleicht hast Du selbst schon die Felderfahrung gesammelt? Dann nehme ich Dein Wort als gesetzt - versprochen!



Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Für die, welche zu faul sind zum lesen:



Strategie seitens SRAM völlig ausgeschlossen?


----------



## CasterTroy (27. August 2020)

.


----------



## xlacherx (27. August 2020)

dann kauft das sch*** Teil einfach, baut es ein, und heult aber leise, wenns nicht funzt   Sram wird sich schon was denken, warum sie sagen, dass es mit den "normalen alten" Schaltwerk nicht geht.
Pausch sagen "sie wollen doch nur neue Schaltwerke verkaufen" würde ich nicht, nachdem es ja heist, dass es mit allen AXS Schaltwerken geht


----------



## jr.tobi87 (27. August 2020)

Weiß jemand wo ich vielleicht eine Fox 36 170mm Grip2 Performance Elite 29er herbekomme?

Müsste 2020 sein, da ab 2021 keine 170mm mwhr angeboten werden.

Danke.


----------



## CasterTroy (27. August 2020)

Du hast aber schon gelesen (und auch verstanden???) was gefragt wurde...


xlacherx schrieb:


> dann kauft das sch*** Teil einfach, baut es ein, und heult aber leise, wenns nicht funzt   Sram wird sich schon was denken, warum sie sagen, dass es mit den "normalen alten" Schaltwerk nicht geht.
> Pausch sagen "sie wollen doch nur neue Schaltwerke verkaufen" würde ich nicht, nachdem es ja heist, dass es mit allen AXS Schaltwerken geht


 
Du hast aber schon gelesen (und verstanden?) was gefragt wurde?   

Pausch(al?) ...wie wo was? Aber hast Recht - besser? Sicher!


----------



## ernmar (27. August 2020)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich vielleicht eine Fox 36 170mm Grip2 Performance Elite 29er herbekomme?
> 
> Müsste 2020 sein, da ab 2021 keine 170mm mwhr angeboten werden.
> 
> Danke.


Ich hätte eine ungefahren 2020er mit 160mm Federweg.  Wurde aus einem Komplettrad demontiert.  Den Federweg kann man über einen neuen Airshaft ändern. Bei Interesse kannst du mir ja ein Angebot per PN zukomme lassen.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (27. August 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine ungefahren 2020er mit 160mm Federweg.  Wurde aus einem Komplettrad demontiert.  Den Federweg kann man über einen neuen Airshaft ändern. Bei Interesse kannst du mir ja ein Angebot per PN zukomme lassen.



Ist die im Bikemarkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (27. August 2020)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Ist die im Bikemarkt?


Nein, Details gerne per PN


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. August 2020)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich vielleicht eine Fox 36 170mm Grip2 Performance Elite 29er herbekomme?
> 
> Müsste 2020 sein, da ab 2021 keine 170mm mwhr angeboten werden.
> 
> Danke.


Airshaft auf 170 tauschen bei der 2021er, Problem gelöst.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (27. August 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Airshaft auf 170 tauschen bei der 2021er, Problem gelöst.



Ist natürlich bekannt, aber wieder Aufwand und Kosten.


----------



## Epictetus (27. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Ich poste es erstmal hier, da ich nicht weiß wie verlässlich der Shop ist. Laut Info ist es ein großer Shop (in der Schweiz) der ähnlich Amazon agiert. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen, hab einfach ne Garbaruk 52 installiert und es funktioniert


----------



## davez (28. August 2020)

falscher Fred - hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> falscher Fred - hier stand Blödsinn


Dann bist Du hier richtig.

P. S. Die GX-Kurbel im Legend of Zelda - Look finde ich ganz gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (1. September 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> sorry, seh das erst jetzt. hat sichs jemand runtergeladen und hat die apk noch??



Das is nu echt mal ne Software, die jeden Penny wert ist. Und bei den Preisen bricht einem da sicher kein Zacken aus der Krone...


----------



## jofland (1. September 2020)

Gibt es bei den Socken hier

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/post-16847684

was mit Merinowolle? Wie sind die Socken im Vergleich mit Falke?


----------



## Enduro_for_life (1. September 2020)

jofland schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den Socken hier
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/post-16847684
> 
> was mit Merinowolle? Wie sind die Socken im Vergleich mit Falke?


mit Merinowolle gibt es auch einige Modelle, laut DeFeet, aber wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Jahrezeit gerade keine vorrätig. Bezüglich der Qualität kann ich kein Statement abgeben da ich die Socken von Falke hatte ich noch nie und somit kein Vergleichswert habe. Mittlerweile habe ich immer mehr DeFeet Socken und kann nur gute Eigenschaften feststellen. Egal ob die warmen oder die luftigen Socken. Der Preis tut sein übliches dazu


----------



## vanbov (1. September 2020)

jofland schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den Socken hier
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/post-16847684
> 
> was mit Merinowolle? Wie sind die Socken im Vergleich mit Falke?


Ich trage seit Jahren in allen Bereichen (Sport, Büro, Zuhause, Wandern) fast nur noch Falke Socken und kann diese wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## fone (2. September 2020)

Bei Merino Wandersocken gefallen mir Teko am Besten.


----------



## HabeDEhre (2. September 2020)

jofland schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den Socken hier
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/post-16847684
> 
> was mit Merinowolle? Wie sind die Socken im Vergleich mit Falke?


Wie lustig... Hab da gestern paar Socken bestellt, die heut schon geliefert wurden. Eben erst auf der Rechnung gesehen, das der Shop bei mir um die Ecke ist    Muss da glaub mal vorbeischaun wenn ich ein Dirtbike "brauche"...
Die Socken machen jedenfalls einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (2. September 2020)

Moin
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem radel für meine holde 

https://www.specialized.com/ch/de/epic-hardtail/p/171127?color=264160-171127&searchText=91320-7203 

Das pinke epic ht sagt ihr sehr zu, weil pink 

Es ist leider nur ein bisschen zu teuer. Meint ihr das ich da ne Chance habe im Winter noch ein Resterampe Schnäppchen zu bekommen?


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2020)

Specialized - in Laden gehen - handeln - mitnehmen...


----------



## toastet (2. September 2020)

Günstiges kaufen und Pink pulvern


----------



## oker_s (2. September 2020)

hat jmd den ergon enduro sattel in M/L bei BC gekauft und braucht ihn nicht...hätte ggfs interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbekannt1990 (2. September 2020)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Wie lustig... Hab da gestern paar Socken bestellt, die heut schon geliefert wurden. Eben erst auf der Rechnung gesehen, das der Shop bei mir um die Ecke ist    Muss da glaub mal vorbeischaun wenn ich ein Dirtbike "brauche"...
> Die Socken machen jedenfalls einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck.


Genau das ist mir auch passiert  hatte ne Packstation angegeben. Kam kurz nach der Bestellung kam ne kurze Mail, dass die gerade nicht mit DHL verschicken und seh im Impressum, dass die in Köbrunn sitzen. Hol ich’s halt Freirag ab und Spar mir das Porto


----------



## Onegear (3. September 2020)

Hat zufällig noch jemand den RF Next Lenker Anfang Juli bei RCZ gekauft und ihn schon mal auf die Waage gelegt? ??






						RACEFACE Handlebar NEXT Carbon 31.8x760mm Matt Black/Turquoise RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>RACEFACE Handlebar NEXT Carbon 31.8x760mm Matt Black/Turquoise</strong></p> <p><strong>FEATURES</strong></p> <p><span>Material : Carbon<br />Dimensions : 31.8x760mm<br />BackSweep : 8°<br /></span> </p> <p>**The product is on the ph




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Meiner hat irrwitzige 123g in 31,8x760mm...
Alle Angaben im Netz zu dem Lenker sind aber deutlich schwerer (im Bikemarkt ist einer in grün drin mit 142g)... Kann jemand das Gewicht bestätigen oder kann es sein, dass das eine Produktfälschung ist? ??


----------



## Bikefritzel (3. September 2020)

Hey habe eig gute erfahrungen mit Ali, aber jetzt seit langem mal wieder eine richtige Falschlieferung/schlechte Ware bekommen.

Kann mich erinnern, dass man früher dort den Kundenservice einschalten und reklamieren konnte. Geht das nicht mehr?

Habe dem Händler jetzt mal einfach so geschrieben, aber das wird ja nicht viel helfen?

Muss ich "confirm goods recieved" anklicken? Ich habe sorge, dass ich damit quasi einwandfreie Ware bestätige und dann keine Beschwerde mehr einreichen kann.

Danke schonmal


----------



## LTB (3. September 2020)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> Hey habe eig gute erfahrungen mit Ali, aber jetzt seit langem mal wieder eine richtige Falschlieferung/schlechte Ware bekommen.
> 
> Kann mich erinnern, dass man früher dort den Kundenservice einschalten und reklamieren konnte. Geht das nicht mehr?
> 
> ...


open dispute und Händler direkt antippen. eigentlich sind die Händler immer auf eine schnelle unkomplizierte Lösung aus. Hatte auch schon falsch/kaputt oder keine Lieferung. Wurde bisher alles einwandfrei übder die Händler geregelt.


----------



## Bikefritzel (3. September 2020)

LTB schrieb:


> open dispute und Händler direkt antippen. eigentlich sind die Händler immer auf eine schnelle unkomplizierte Lösung aus. Hatte auch schon falsch/kaputt oder keine Lieferung. Wurde bisher alles einwandfrei übder die Händler geregelt.


Yes, jetzt hab ichs gefunden. viele Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## fone (3. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Hat zufällig noch jemand den RF Next Lenker Anfang Juli bei RCZ gekauft und ihn schon mal auf die Waage gelegt? ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, also der Next in 31,8x720 soll ja laut den shops schon 175g wiegen.
31,8x760 finde ich auf Anhieb nicht.

Dubios und viel zu leicht für ein gutes Gefühl. Zweite Waage vorhanden?


----------



## Onegear (3. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Hmmm, also der Next in 31,8x720 soll ja laut den shops schon 175g wiegen.
> 31,8x760 finde ich auf Anhieb nicht.
> 
> Dubios und viel zu leicht für ein gutes Gefühl. Zweite Waage vorhanden?



Das macht mich ja so stutzig, dass man in den Shops nicht so recht was findet  ?

Hier ist der ausm Bikemarkt: 





__





						Handlebars: 378 Offers on Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Handlebars ➤ new & used ➤ buy and sell on Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Many items - good prices ➤ currently 378 items online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Und bei used-elitebikes gibt/gab es ihn auch: 





__





						Bikeboard
					

Euer Forum für Mountainbike, Rennrad, Downhill, Freeride, BMX und Triathlon. Mit Infos über Marathon,Touren,Rennen,Events,Forum,Hobby,Shop,Tipps,Tricks,Transalp,Riva,Singletrails,Trails,TOP SIX,Challenge,Saalbach,Salzkammergut,Trophy,mountainbiketouren,österreich,wien,girls,Crosscountry,XC.




					bikeboard.at
				




Ich wiege ihn mal mit ner zweiten Waage nach


----------



## rookie31 (3. September 2020)

Könnte im Moment ein BMC Fourstroke three für 3300€ bekommen. Was meint ihr zuschlagen oder noch warten?


----------



## Catsoft (3. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Das macht mich ja so stutzig, dass man in den Shops nicht so recht was findet  ?
> 
> Hier ist der ausm Bikemarkt:
> 
> ...



Die beiden kommen aber auch von RCZ.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (3. September 2020)

Hatte jemand den Laufradsatz von Commencal (650b 30mm MW) gekauft und kann etwas zum Gewicht sagen? 
Angegeben ist er mit ca 1800g.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. September 2020)

1860g bei mir.


----------



## Onegear (4. September 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die beiden kommen aber auch von RCZ.....



Du meinst, dass die beiden Lenker auch dort gekauft wurden bei RCZ oder dass die Anbieter mit RCZ etwas zu tun haben? ? ?

Eine zweite Waage hat übrigens 124g ausgespuckt ?


----------



## Catsoft (4. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass die beiden Lenker auch dort gekauft wurden bei RCZ oder dass die Anbieter mit RCZ etwas zu tun haben? ? ?
> 
> Eine zweite Waage hat übrigens 124g ausgespuckt ?


Ersteres....


----------



## fone (4. September 2020)

124g? Nein danke. 
Ich würde mal anfragen was es mit dem Lenker auf sich hat und ihn dann zurückgeben. 
Bin zwar nicht in der Superleicht-Ecke unterwegs, aber  von einem Lenker in der Gewichtsklasse von RaceFace habe ich noch nichts gehört. Persönlich bezweifle ich, dass es ein Original ist.



Hoffentlich waren die Answer Vorbauten damals wenigstens Originale...


----------



## freetourer (4. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> 124g? Nein danke.
> Ich würde mal anfragen was es mit dem Lenker auf sich hat und ihn dann zurückgeben.
> Bin zwar nicht in der Superleicht-Ecke unterwegs, aber  von einem Lenker in der Gewichtsklasse von RaceFace habe ich noch nichts gehört. Persönlich bezweifle ich, dass es ein Original ist.
> 
> ...



Ich würde einfach mal den deutschen Vertrieb (müsste Bike-Action sein) kontaktieren. 
Die würden sich sicher auch sehr dafür interessieren falls da Kopien von einem Shop innerhalb der EU in Umlauf gebracht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. September 2020)

Dann warte aber noch ein bisschen, ich würde gerne noch einen Yeti-Rahmen, ein Paar Laufräder und ne Fox 40 für zusammen 2000€ kaufen.


----------



## hasardeur (4. September 2020)

Kaufen kannst Du ja. Mit der Lieferung wird es vielleicht eng


----------



## Onegear (4. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> 124g? Nein danke.
> Ich würde mal anfragen was es mit dem Lenker auf sich hat und ihn dann zurückgeben.
> Bin zwar nicht in der Superleicht-Ecke unterwegs, aber  von einem Lenker in der Gewichtsklasse von RaceFace habe ich noch nichts gehört. Persönlich bezweifle ich, dass es ein Original ist.
> 
> ...





freetourer schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal den deutschen Vertrieb (müsste Bike-Action sein) kontaktieren.
> Die würden sich sicher auch sehr dafür interessieren falls da Kopien von einem Shop innerhalb der EU in Umlauf gebracht werden.



Danke für eure Vorschläge und euren Input!  
Hab mal bei RCZ ne Anfrage gestartet...wenn da nichts bei rauskommt, dann werde ich mal Bike Action kontaktieren.

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden hier


----------



## sp00n82 (4. September 2020)

Freddy3010 schrieb:


> Pearl izumi Softshell Jacke 29,99€ Statt 149€
> 
> allgemein gibts dort Bekleidung zu richtig günstigen Preisen im Moment. Habe gerade eine große Bestellung aufgegeben.
> 
> ...


Hab ich mal bestellt, allerdings kam dann die Meldung, dass die Ware erst am 22.09 rausgehen kann, weil das Geschäft solange geschlossen ist. ?‍♂️


----------



## SparkyJJ (4. September 2020)

gibts doch nur Kleinkindergrößen ;-)


----------



## Freddy3010 (5. September 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hab ich mal bestellt, allerdings kam dann die Meldung, dass die Ware erst am 22.09 rausgehen kann, weil das Geschäft solange geschlossen ist. ?‍♂️


die Mail kam bei mir auch. Na dann warten wir mal..



SparkyJJ schrieb:


> gibts doch nur Kleinkindergrößen ;-)


Also bei XXL gabs noch einiges gestern. Sind anscheinend Restposten die teilweise auch nur einmal verfügbar sind. Zumindest gab es 1-2 Sachen danach nicht mehr, bzw. konnte man auch nur einmal in den warenkorb legen.


----------



## davez (5. September 2020)

Wurden bei Euch auch die DT Swiss Laufradsätze von RCZ diese Woche storniert (700c Carbon für Gravel Blkes)?


----------



## Flo7 (5. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wurden bei Euch auch die DT Swiss Laufradsätze von RCZ diese Woche storniert (700c Carbon für Gravel Blkes)?



Ja...


----------



## Tom33 (5. September 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Bei Toom Baumarkt gibts ab heute ein  Worx Hydroshot Akku-Hochdruckreinigerset inkl. 2 Akkus für 146,21 statt 249EUR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kann ich voll empfehlen... das Rad wird richtig sauber und wenn man nicht auf die Lager drauf hält, passiert da auch nichts. Den nutze ich auch gerne, um das Auto einzuschäumen.


----------



## PST (5. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wurden bei Euch auch die DT Swiss Laufradsätze von RCZ diese Woche storniert (700c Carbon für Gravel Blkes)?



Bisher nicht. Hatte auch erst vor etwa knapp drei Wochen angefragt und da hieß es, dass sie in ca. zwei Wochen kommen sollten. Aber hab jetzt auch nichts mehr gehört.

Eine im Mai bestellte Reverb haben sie mir jedoch auch storniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. September 2020)

Vielleicht wurde die Sache mit den Next Lenkern doch schon an die Aufsichtsbehörden gemeldet?


----------



## Splash (5. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wurden bei Euch auch die DT Swiss Laufradsätze von RCZ diese Woche storniert (700c Carbon für Gravel Blkes)?



Ja, leider. Die zweite stornierte Bestellung in wenigen Wochen


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2020)

Du hast auch genug Kram im Keller


----------



## Sahnie (5. September 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde die Sache mit den Next Lenkern doch schon an die Aufsichtsbehörden gemeldet?


Hallo, ich bin es von der Carbonlenker-Aufsichtsbehörde. Der Lenker war ein Superleichtlenker, deshalb darf er jetzt die Bezeichnung sl tragen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen, die Carbonlenker-Aufsichtsbehörde!


----------



## davez (5. September 2020)

Für mich ist das Verhalten von RCZ hochgradig unseriös. Lieferzeiten von vielen Monaten ist für mich bei den Preisen OK. Aber das massenweise Stornieren hochpreisiger Produkte nach mehreren Monaten hat mehr als nur Geschmäckle. Die Kollegen finanzieren mit den Zahlungen der Kunden ihr Umlaufvermögen. Statt sich einen Kredit bei der Bank zu holen, verarschen sie die Kunden und nutzen deren Geld.  Und dann soll ich denen für die Rücküberweisung noch meine IBAN ungeschützt per email senden - das ist sicherheitstechnisch der Wahninn und zeigt, dass sie noch nicht einmal einfachste Geschäftsprozesse beherrschen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einer aus seinem Kinderzimmer heraus den Laden führt


----------



## platt_ziege (6. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Verhalten von RCZ hochgradig unseriös. Die Kollegen finanzieren mit den Zahlungen der Kunden ihr Umlaufvermögen. Statt sich einen Kredit bei der Bank zu holen, verarschen sie die Kunden und nutzen deren Geld.


korrekt, ham sie sich wahrscheinlich vor jahren bei painpal abgeguckt, nur dass die sich dafür ja extra ne banklizenz angeschafft haben. jeden morgen stehen millionen dumme auf (stammt aus der vorwerk vertreter zeit, allerdings dort noch in der einzahl).


----------



## MarKurte (6. September 2020)

Gibt es einen Performanceunterschied zwischen der Lyrik charger 2.1 rtc3 und rc2 mit Ausnahme der fehlenden HSC Einstellung?


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Und dann soll ich denen für die Rücküberweisung noch meine IBAN ungeschützt per email senden - das ist sicherheitstechnisch der Wahninn ...


Du zahlst bei RCZ per Überweisung....?  



> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einer aus seinem Kinderzimmer heraus den Laden führt



Zu den Preisen von mir aus auch gerne aus dem Gartenklo.


----------



## Ghoste (6. September 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Performanceunterschied zwischen der Lyrik charger 2.1 rtc3 und rc2 mit Ausnahme der fehlenden HSC Einstellung?


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere soll die RC2 „sensibler“ sein gegenüber der RCT3 - vermutlich auch wegen der HSC Einstellmöglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (6. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Danke für eure Vorschläge und euren Input!
> Hab mal bei RCZ ne Anfrage gestartet...wenn da nichts bei rauskommt, dann werde ich mal Bike Action kontaktieren.
> 
> Halte euch auf dem Laufenden hier



Ich fände es gut wenn Du trotzdem schon mal Race Face oder eben den deutschen Vertrieb kontaktieren würdest.


----------



## Epictetus (6. September 2020)

Dachte hier würden Schnäppchen besprochen und nicht die eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten und Minderbemittlungen dargelegt werden.

Nevermind.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. September 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Dachte ...
> 
> Nevermind.



merkste ja selbst.


----------



## Epictetus (6. September 2020)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> merkste ja selbst.



Witzig. RCZ per Überweisung zahlen, Lieferzeiten bemängeln, bei leichterem Carbon Lenker Schnappatmung schieben aus Angst dass der bricht. Mutti schon informiert?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (6. September 2020)

Jup, Mutti regelt das


----------



## davez (6. September 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Dachte hier würden Schnäppchen besprochen und nicht die eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten und Minderbemittlungen dargelegt werden.
> 
> Nevermind.


Denken tust Do offensichtlich nicht    Den Beweis hast Du eindrucksvoll angetreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maed0711 (6. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wurden bei Euch auch die DT Swiss Laufradsätze von RCZ diese Woche storniert (700c Carbon für Gravel Blkes)?



Ich hatte mich erst vergangene Woche nach der Lieferung erkundigt und dazu vorgestern die Antwort erhalten, dass sich die Lieferung verzögert....seltsam, dass es dabei zur gleichen Zeit bereits Stornos gab.


----------



## Epictetus (6. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Denken tust Do offensichtlich nicht    Den Beweis hast Du eindrucksvoll angetreten



Hast auch für 6 EUR n Vorbau gekauft und fährst jetzt mit Schweißperlen auf der Stirn die Flowline?


----------



## jammerlappen (6. September 2020)

Weiß jemand, welchen offset die 27,5er Lyriks bei RCZ haben?


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. September 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, welchen offset die 27,5er Lyriks bei RCZ haben?


Nein


----------



## toastet (6. September 2020)

Wissen die doch nichtmal selbst


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. September 2020)

toastet schrieb:


> Wissen die doch nichtmal selbst



Woher denn auch. Erst wenn die Kohle von davez da ist suchen die überhaupt einen Lieferanten.


----------



## jammerlappen (6. September 2020)

Naja, die mit dem lock-Hebel ist mit 46mm angegeben, die Dual-Position ist mit 51mm angegeben. 
Findet man da irgendwie auch die Baujahre raus?


----------



## fone (6. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Verhalten von RCZ hochgradig unseriös. Lieferzeiten von vielen Monaten ist für mich bei den Preisen OK. Aber das massenweise Stornieren hochpreisiger Produkte nach mehreren Monaten hat mehr als nur Geschmäckle. Die Kollegen finanzieren mit den Zahlungen der Kunden ihr Umlaufvermögen. Statt sich einen Kredit bei der Bank zu holen, verarschen sie die Kunden und nutzen deren Geld.  Und dann soll ich denen für die Rücküberweisung noch meine IBAN ungeschützt per email senden - das ist sicherheitstechnisch der Wahninn und zeigt, dass sie noch nicht einmal einfachste Geschäftsprozesse beherrschen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einer aus seinem Kinderzimmer heraus den Laden führt


Hab ich vor 2 Jahren schon mal geschrieben: die leben von den Zinsen von eurem Geld! Legen das gewinnbringend mit - 0,5% an und zack! Lamborghini! Ich würde den Laden einfach meiden.


----------



## Onegear (7. September 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich fände es gut wenn Du trotzdem schon mal Race Face oder eben den deutschen Vertrieb kontaktieren würdest.



Hallo zusammen,

Anfragen an RCZ und Bike Action sind raus und bereits beantwortet:

*RCZ: *

_Dear sir
thank you for your mail
We confirm that all products we delivered are from distributor official 
of the brands.
best regards
RCZ_

*Bike Action:*

_Hallo,

darüber kann ich leider keine Auskunft geben. Es handelt sich hier um ein Unternehmen aus Luxemburg, welches somit nicht in unserem Vertriebsgebiet ( Deutschland/Österreich) liegt.

Wir können somit auch nicht nachvollziehen, ob es sich bei dem Lenker vielleicht um einen speziellen Posten gehandelt hat.

Dein Ansprechpartner wäre somit:

SABMA SPRL

TEXTIL STRASSE 3, EUPEN 4700 , BELGIUM

+32 87 30 63 60  [email protected] http://www.sabma.com/

Viele Grüße

#Nameentfernt_

*Nächste Schritte: *

Mail an SABMA
Mail direkt an Race Face

Ich melde mich dann wieder


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (7. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Anfragen an RCZ und Bike Action sind raus und bereits beantwortet:
> 
> ...


Wenn es in Eupen ist, kannst du auch deutsch schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (7. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Anfragen an RCZ und Bike Action sind raus und bereits beantwortet:
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich machen die den Scheißladen dicht!
Diese Schnäppchen sind echt unerträglich!!!


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2020)

plastin schrieb:


> hat jemand Interesse an:


Nur wenn du auf den Einkaufspreis mindestens 100% aufschlägst


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. September 2020)

evtl. an die 4Kolben für vorne - wie ist die Leitungslänge?


----------



## jammerlappen (7. September 2020)

Dei Anfrage nach den Offsets auf deutsch ist ziemlich schnell als nicht zu verstehen wg deutsch beantwortet worden. Die Beantwortung der Frage auf Englisch zieht sich...


----------



## Epictetus (7. September 2020)

Derweil im Customer Service bei der Durchsicht der Anfragen


----------



## redspawn2005 (8. September 2020)

Nomad X01-Kit (aktuelles Modell) -36% 4.799,—€









						Santa Cruz Nomad CC X01 Air, carbon/white | BIKER-BOARDER.DE
					

Santa Cruz Nomad CC X01 Air carbon/white bestellen. Größen: XS // 37.5 cm | S // 39 cm | M // 42 cm | L // 45 cm | XL // 48 cm, SKU: 2571972S




					www.biker-boarder.de


----------



## piilu (8. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Und dann soll ich denen für die Rücküberweisung noch meine IBAN ungeschützt per email senden -


Hast du etwa Angst, dass böse Hacker dir Geld überweisen?


----------



## Epictetus (8. September 2020)

.


----------



## beutelfuchs (8. September 2020)

Ich wuerde dir meine IBAN anbieten, falls du sie mal richtig schoen verarschen willst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodos (9. September 2020)

Gibt es eine günstige Bezugsquelle oder wiederkehrende Sales für Oakley Brillen?


----------



## BigJohn (9. September 2020)

Enduro_for_life schrieb:


> akzeptablen Kurz.


Akzeptabler Kurz?


----------



## Enduro_for_life (9. September 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Akzeptabler Kurz?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1113466





BigJohn schrieb:


> Akzeptabler Kurz?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1113466


----------



## bs99 (9. September 2020)

Inakzeptabler Kurz.


----------



## ONE78 (9. September 2020)

inakzeptables gewicht


----------



## null-2wo (9. September 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Akzeptabler Kurz?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1113466




inakzebtables gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (9. September 2020)

ONE78 schrieb:


> inakzeptables gewicht


warum


----------



## Nd-60 (9. September 2020)

dodos schrieb:


> Gibt es eine günstige Bezugsquelle oder wiederkehrende Sales für Oakley Brillen?


bei zalando lounge gibt es unregelmäßig oakley und da war u. a. die jawbreaker mit prizm low-light für 25 Euro zzgl. Versand dabei.


----------



## Splash (9. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wurden bei Euch auch die DT Swiss Laufradsätze von RCZ diese Woche storniert (700c Carbon für Gravel Blkes)?



Und aktuell ist der gleiche Satz bestellbar im Shop, es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn der die Tage noch mal im Newsletter auftaucht ...




__





						DT SWISS Wheelset GRC 1650 SPLINE DB Carbon Disc 700C (12x100mm / 12x142mm) XDR Black (101220031 / 102220034) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>DT SWISS Wheelset GRC 1650 SPLINE DB Carbon Disc 700C (12x100mm / 12x142mm) XDR Black (101220031 / 102220034)<br /><br /></strong></p> <p><strong>Specifications</strong></p> <p>• Rim Material: Carbon Fibre</p> <p>• Wheel Size: 700C




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## davez (9. September 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Und aktuell ist der gleiche Satz bestellbar im Shop, es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn der die Tage noch mal im Newsletter auftaucht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeden Morgen stehen wieder ein paar Doofe auf, aber dieses Mal bleibe ich liegen


----------



## guibe (10. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Hat zufällig noch jemand den RF Next Lenker Anfang Juli bei RCZ gekauft und ihn schon mal auf die Waage gelegt? ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
I'm French so I'm answering in English.
Same thing happened to me, the Next handlebar I received is 134g in 760x31.8mm. So too light and in a dimension that doesn't exist anywhere else.
I sent an email directly to [email protected] but their answer was generic ("unprecedented surge in demand due to Covid" so unable to help me) and that I should contact my country's distributor (Sabma). Which I did but this time no answer at all.
Maybe you will have better luck with the belgian distributor (edit : I have just seen it's also SABMA so I'm going to send them another email)


----------



## Onegear (11. September 2020)

guibe schrieb:


> Hi,
> I'm French so I'm answering in English.
> Same thing happened to me, the Next handlebar I received is 134g in 760x31.8mm. So too light and in a dimension that doesn't exist anywhere else.
> I sent an email directly to [email protected] but their answer was generic ("unprecedented surge in demand due to Covid" so unable to help me) and that I should contact my country's distributor (Sabma). Which I did but this time no answer at all.
> Maybe you will have better luck with the belgian distributor (edit : I have just seen it's also SABMA so I'm going to send them another email)



Hey guibe,

thanks for your reply!
Good to hear I am not the only one having received a "too" light product 
Please keep us informed if you receive any response from SABMA  I will do the same if SABMA will reply to my request.

Best regards!


----------



## Fury (12. September 2020)

Seit kurzem haut mich RCZ mit Emails voll. Scheinbar die Newsletter Liste aktualisiert. 
so viel ist aber auch nicht schön. ?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. September 2020)

2* täglich... Normal


----------



## plastin (12. September 2020)

Fury schrieb:


> Seit kurzem haut mich RCZ mit Emails voll. Scheinbar die Newsletter Liste aktualisiert.
> so viel ist aber auch nicht schön. ?


Ja bei mir hatte immer nur der französische geklappt und neuerdings kommt auch den englische


----------



## LarsLangfinger (12. September 2020)

da muss wohl der lambo wieder getankt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (13. September 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> NEWMEN Wheelset EVOLUTION 29" A.30 Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm/12x148mm) XD Black  = 399.99e instead of 772.59e
> 
> CODE *RCZNMEN*
> 
> *ACHTUNG: Expecting delivery: 20 weeks after your payment*


Welche Generation der Naben ist das? ?


----------



## Nd-60 (13. September 2020)

Ideal für die Saison 2021


----------



## Deleted 23985 (13. September 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> Welche Generation der Naben ist das? ?


Geh vom schlimmsten aus, dann kannst nicht enttäuscht werden ??


----------



## Flo7 (13. September 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Geh vom schlimmsten aus, dann kannst nicht enttäuscht werden ??



welche Version wer das dann?


----------



## Splash (13. September 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ideal für die Saison 2021



20 Wochen ist Lieferung Anfang Februar 2021 ... wenn RCZ nicht wieder nach 16 Wochen storniert ...?

Aber auch nah an dem PayPal Käuferschutz, wenn sich die Lieferung wieder ein wenig verzögert ...


----------



## Deleted 23985 (13. September 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> welche Version wer das dann?


kann ich für dich nicht beantworten. Wer schrauben kann liebt die erste Version. Leute mit zwei linken Händen die zweite. Geräuschempfindliche die aktuelle, Klinke, Zahnscheibe..... usw


----------



## wartool (13. September 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> NEWMEN Wheelset EVOLUTION 29" A.30 Disc 6-bolts BOOST (15x110mm/12x148mm) XD Black  = 399.99e instead of 772.59e
> 
> CODE *RCZNMEN
> 
> ACHTUNG: Expecting delivery: 20 weeks after your payment*




na toll.. keine Lieferung nach Dland :-((


----------



## PraterRadler (13. September 2020)

wartool schrieb:


> na toll.. keine Lieferung nach Dland :-((


Auf deutsche Seite umstellen - Newmen suchen und schon geht's


----------



## Deleted 23985 (13. September 2020)

wartool schrieb:


> na toll.. keine Lieferung nach Dland :-((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. September 2020)

Was?! 10 Euro Versand? Das ist ja Wucher! Da würde ich nicht kaufen!


----------



## dodos (13. September 2020)

Gab lange nichts mehr in 27,5 bzw. 29  mit Schnellspanner oder habe ich da was übersehen von RCZ?
Mit dem Boostkram kann ich leider nix anfangen da man das ja auch ned umrüsten kann oder?


----------



## Don Stefano (13. September 2020)

Falls es bei RCZ nix mehr gibt, beim Slowbuild gibt's die Newman Felge mit 350er DT Swiss Nabe und DT Race Light Speichen für 444,-


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. September 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Falls es bei RCZ nix mehr gibt, beim Slowbuild gibt's die Newman Felge mit 350er DT Swiss Nabe und DT Race Light Speichen für 444,-


Hab ich, läuft unauffällig und sehr gut. Wiegt in 27,5 1730g inkl. XD-Freilauf und Tubeless Band.


----------



## davez (14. September 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Und aktuell ist der gleiche Satz bestellbar im Shop, es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn der die Tage noch mal im Newsletter auftaucht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es noch eines letzten Beweises bedurfte, dass die Jungs knallharte Betrüger sind.

Sie hatten mir genau den von Dir benannten LRS storniert mehrere Monate nach Bestellung. Inzwischen konnte man entsprechend Deines Links den LRS für den doppelten Preise des ursprünglichen Angebots wieder bestellen.
Ich habe also die Probe aufs Exempel gemacht und auf Lieferung bestanden mit Verweis auf die Möglichkeit den LRS auf ihrem Online Shop zu bestellen. Das hier ist die Antwort:

"dear sir
thank you for your mail and sorry for the trouble. We remove the product 
the product from the website..."


----------



## maed0711 (14. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wenn es noch eines letzten Beweises bedurfte, dass die Jungs knallharte Betrüger sind.
> 
> Sie hatten mir genau den von Dir benannten LRS storniert mehrere Monate nach Bestellung. Inzwischen konnte man entsprechend Deines Links den LRS für den doppelten Preise des ursprünglichen Angebots wieder bestellen.
> Ich habe also die Probe aufs Exempel gemacht und auf Lieferung bestanden mit Verweis auf die Möglichkeit den LRS auf ihrem Online Shop zu bestellen. Das hier ist die Antwort:
> ...



Ich bin weiterhin gespannt... Meine Bestellung wurde noch nicht storniert und auf Rückfrage nach dem Verbleib wurde mir geantwortet, dass die Ware noch nicht geliefert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wenn es noch eines letzten Beweises bedurfte, dass die Jungs knallharte Betrüger sind.
> 
> Sie hatten mir genau den von Dir benannten LRS storniert mehrere Monate nach Bestellung. Inzwischen konnte man entsprechend Deines Links den LRS für den doppelten Preise des ursprünglichen Angebots wieder bestellen.
> Ich habe also die Probe aufs Exempel gemacht und auf Lieferung bestanden mit Verweis auf die Möglichkeit den LRS auf ihrem Online Shop zu bestellen. Das hier ist die Antwort:
> ...


Wenn du da mal keine Zweigstelle der Abu-Chakers aufgetan hast. Chapau, Sherlock. ?


----------



## davez (14. September 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn du da mal keine Zweigstelle der Abu-Chakers aufgetan hast. Chapau, Sherlock. ?


Harte Zeiten für Dich, wenn die Kleinkunstbühnen geschlossen sind  Ich drücke die Daumen, wird wieder


----------



## LarsLangfinger (14. September 2020)

Der gute Mann heisst Abou-Chaker, aber bitte nicht korrekt ausschreiben vielleicht blinkt sonst ein rotes Lämpchen beim BND.


----------



## beutelfuchs (14. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wenn es noch eines letzten Beweises bedurfte, dass die Jungs knallharte Betrüger sind.
> 
> Sie hatten mir genau den von Dir benannten LRS storniert mehrere Monate nach Bestellung. Inzwischen konnte man entsprechend Deines Links den LRS für den doppelten Preise des ursprünglichen Angebots wieder bestellen.
> Ich habe also die Probe aufs Exempel gemacht und auf Lieferung bestanden mit Verweis auf die Möglichkeit den LRS auf ihrem Online Shop zu bestellen. Das hier ist die Antwort:
> ...


Erm, ist das nicht eher ein Beweis dafuer, dass das Teil einfach faelschlichereweise noch auf der Seite war? Oder was machen die jetzt mit dem Teil im Lager, wenn es nicht mehr im Angebot ausgeschrieben ist? Warten, bis du hoffentlich nicht mehr hin schaust?


----------



## Mr.A (14. September 2020)

das ganze RCZ Gejammer nervt! Inzwischen ist hoffentlich jedem klar wie der Laden funktioniert, wer das nicht okay findet bestellt zu einem entsprechend höheren Preis woanders. Das RCZ kein gewöhnlicher webshop ist wird auf deren Seite auch klar kommuniziert.


----------



## Sahnie (14. September 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> das ganze RCZ Gejammer nervt! Inzwischen ist hoffentlich jedem klar wie der Laden funktioniert, wer das nicht okay findet bestellt zu einem entsprechend höheren Preis woanders. Das RCZ kein gewöhnlicher webshop ist wird auf deren Seite auch klar kommuniziert.


Ich als alter Knicker muss dem Laden auch wieder zur Seite stehen. 34 Bestellungen, davon wurden nur zwei storniert und als Entschädigung gab es Rabattpunkte im Wert eines Döner plus Cola. Die anderen Bestellungen waren zum Teil so stark ermäßigt, dass man kaum glauben konnte, dass es sich um einigermaßen aktuelle Fahrradteile handelte.


----------



## Steefan (14. September 2020)

dodos schrieb:


> Gab lange nichts mehr in 27,5 bzw. 29 mit Schnellspanner oder habe ich da was übersehen von RCZ?
> Mit dem Boostkram kann ich leider nix anfangen da man das ja auch ned umrüsten kann oder?



URSUS Wheelset MTB SPARK 27"5 Disc (9x100mm / 9x135mm) Black = 79.99e instead of 202.09e

URSUS Wheelset MTB SPARK 29" Disc (9x100mm / 9x135mm) Black = 79.99e instead of 202.09e

please use the code: RCZSPARK 

Offer available until monday 14th september 020 at midnight (CET)


----------



## dodos (14. September 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> URSUS Wheelset MTB SPARK 27"5 Disc (9x100mm / 9x135mm) Black = 79.99e instead of 202.09e
> 
> URSUS Wheelset MTB SPARK 29" Disc (9x100mm / 9x135mm) Black = 79.99e instead of 202.09e
> 
> ...



Danke Ursus sagt mir als Marke nichts und der Satz wiegt wohl 2kg das ist mir zuviel. Mal weiter schauen.


----------



## jojo7777 (14. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen.

Nächste Woche gibt es bei Aldi Süd verschiedene Sachen fürs Bike.

Unter anderem auch einen Rollentrainer für 50 €. 

Hat jemand zufällig schon ein Mal einen Rollentrainer von Aldi oder einem anderen Discounter gehabt und kann berichten, ob es sich lohnt dafür auch nur ein Cent zu bezahlen.

Will jetzt kein Profigerät, aber der Rollentrainer sollte schon halbwegs solide laufen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. September 2020)

jojo7777 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Nächste Woche gibt es bei Aldi Süd verschiedene Sachen fürs Bike.
> 
> ...


Ich hab noch n Rollentrainer, der ist zwar nicht von Aldi, aber günstig zu erwerben.
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppi84 (15. September 2020)

dodos schrieb:


> Gab lange nichts mehr in 27,5 bzw. 29  mit Schnellspanner oder habe ich da was übersehen von RCZ?
> Mit dem Boostkram kann ich leider nix anfangen da man das ja auch ned umrüsten kann oder?



Hier noch n Satz:


E-THIRTEEN Wheelset TRS+ 29" Disc 6-bolts (9x100mm / 9x135mm)  Black = 91.99e anstatt 471.08e

IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please use the code: *RCZWN14C   *on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.

*Offer available until monday 14th september 020 at midnight (CET)*


----------



## fone (15. September 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> das ganze RCZ Gejammer nervt! Inzwischen ist hoffentlich jedem klar wie der Laden funktioniert, wer das nicht okay findet bestellt zu einem entsprechend höheren Preis woanders. Das RCZ kein gewöhnlicher webshop ist wird auf deren Seite auch klar kommuniziert.


Das kannst du täglich erklären und es würde trotzdem nicht verstanden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Das kannst du täglich erklären und es würde trotzdem nicht verstanden.


Headfone vielleicht defekt? ?


----------



## fone (15. September 2020)

Ich hab von Psychologie keine Ahnung.


----------



## Epictetus (15. September 2020)

Mh, mein äußerst differenzierter Erklärungsversuch bezüglich Äthiologie und Pathophysiologie des RCZ Gejammers wurde versehentlich entfernt.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (15. September 2020)

Der Erklärungsversuch war ja auch falsch, sich verdächtig günstige Komponente bestellen und dann wundern das sie nicht ankommen und darüber keifen ist eher typisch deutsch. Und der deutsche tut eben gerne deutsche Sachen. Was meinst du denn welche Nationalität die Erstsemester hatten die sich verdächtig günstiges Gras gekauft haben, und dann jammerten das sie da drin einen 95%igen Rosmarin und Schnittlauchanteil hatten? Tze, den Kopf nicht nur als Hutständer nutzen.


----------



## Heino77 (15. September 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Der Erklärungsversuch war ja auch falsch, sich verdächtig günstige Komponente bestellen und dann wundern das sie nicht ankommen und darüber keifen ist eher typisch deutsch. Und der deutsche tut eben gerne deutsche Sachen. Was meinst du denn welche Nationalität die Erstsemester hatten die sich verdächtig günstiges Gras gekauft haben, und dann jammerten das sie da drin einen 95%igen Rosmarin und Schnittlauchanteil hatten? Tze, den Kopf nicht nur als Hutständer nutzen.


Wer billigt kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Wer billigt kauft, kauft zweimal.


oder dreimal, oder viermal... wenn man erst mal Blut geleckt hat.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (15. September 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> oder dreimal, oder viermal... wenn man erst mal Blut geleckt hat.


da ist mehr wahres dran als ich mir eingestehen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (15. September 2020)

Naja soll ja auch Leute geben die bei dem halben Kilo Minuten Steak für 2€ echtes Fleisch erwarten. Würde mal eher behaupten die Meisten die sich über Storno beschweren hatten die Teile schon anderweitig an den Mann gebracht


----------



## hw_doc (15. September 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Naja soll ja auch Leute geben die bei dem halben Kilo Minuten Steak für 2€ echtes Fleisch erwarten. Würde mal eher behaupten die Meisten die sich über *Storkow* beschweren hatten die Teile schon anderweitig an den Mann gebracht











						Stadtverwaltung Storkow (Mark) - Stadt Storkow (Mark)
					





					www.storkow-mark.de
				



?


----------



## piilu (15. September 2020)

Autokorrektur macht blöde Sachen


----------



## korbi42 (16. September 2020)

Ich frag mal hier kurz nach bezüglich der Suntour Aion Gabel mit 120mm von rcz. Es wurde ja immer wieder geschrieben, dass sich diese einfach mittels der Clips / Spacer im Federweg verstellen lässt.
Ich habe mein Casting abgezogen, hatte dort aber keine Clips zum entfernen.
Hat jmd einen Link oder eine Beschreibung dazu?
Danke


----------



## Muehi (16. September 2020)

Bei BC gibt es momentan einen Novatec R3 Disc Laufradsatz für 333€:








						28" Laufräder und Laufradsätze Shop | bike-components
					

28" Laufräder für Dein Bike bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				



Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen damit? 
Wäre als zweiter LRS fürs Orbea Terra gedacht, als Ergänzung zum bisherigen Fulcrum 6DB. Der Preis ist verlockend.


----------



## Nd-60 (16. September 2020)

korbi42 schrieb:


> Ich frag mal hier kurz nach bezüglich der Suntour Aion Gabel mit 120mm von rcz. Es wurde ja immer wieder geschrieben, dass sich diese einfach mittels der Clips / Spacer im Federweg verstellen lässt.
> Ich habe mein Casting abgezogen, hatte dort aber keine Clips zum entfernen.
> Hat jmd einen Link oder eine Beschreibung dazu?
> Danke


die clips sind auf der Kolben Stange des luftkolbens. Dh du musst dir luftfeder auch noch öffnen. casting abziehen allein reicht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guibe (16. September 2020)

[QUOTE = "Onegear, message: 16868576, membre: 80234"]
Hé guibe,

Merci pour votre réponse!
Bon à entendre je ne suis pas le seul à avoir reçu un produit "trop" léger 
Veuillez nous tenir informés si vous recevez une réponse de SABMA ouce: Je ferai de même si SABMA répondra à ma demande.

Meilleures salutations!
[/ CITATION]

J'ai reçu une réponse en français de Sabma 
Ils me disent que ce n'est absolument pas un guidon fabriqué par RaceFace et ils recommandent de ne pas l'utiliser. De plus, à leur avis, après avoir consulté le site Web de RCZ, de nombreux produits sont faux.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2020)

korbi42 schrieb:


> Ich frag mal hier kurz nach bezüglich der Suntour Aion Gabel mit 120mm von rcz. Es wurde ja immer wieder geschrieben, dass sich diese einfach mittels der Clips / Spacer im Federweg verstellen lässt.
> Ich habe mein Casting abgezogen, hatte dort aber keine Clips zum entfernen.
> Hat jmd einen Link oder eine Beschreibung dazu?
> Danke


gabeln werden i.d.r. am ausfedern gehindert, nicht am einfedern.
daher luftkammer öffnen und die spacer in die negaticfeder einbauen.


----------



## Jaerrit (16. September 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Kärcher Akku-Druckreiniger KHB 5 Battery, 18Volt bei Alternate für *57,90€* andere Anbieter wollen um die 100€.


Achtung Achtung, ohne Aggu, nur der Gerät ☝?


----------



## Schibbl (16. September 2020)

ekm schrieb:


> Aber ohne Akku!


Hat ja auch keiner behauptet dass der dabei ist. Aber schön, dass du die Beschreibung durchgelesen hast bevor du bestelltest und mir noch den Differenzbetrag für einen Akku in Rechnung stellst.


----------



## fone (16. September 2020)

guibe schrieb:


> I've received an answer in French from Sabma (attached)
> They are telling me it is absolutely not a handlebar made by RaceFace and they recommend not to use it. Moreover, in their opinion after looking at RCZ website a lot of products are fake.


Especially the answer stems!!!

Was es jetzt alles bei Alternate gibt?!?! Kaufen die Leute keine Rechner mehr?


----------



## Jaerrit (16. September 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Hat ja auch keiner behauptet dass der dabei ist. Aber schön, dass du die Beschreibung durchgelesen hast bevor du bestelltest und mir noch den Differenzbetrag für einen Akku in Rechnung stellst.


Jetzt mal nicht eingeschnappt sein; Du kennst doch die Geier hier, selber nix posten, nur beschweren und blind bestellen ohne zu lesen


----------



## Jaerrit (16. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Especially the answer stems!!!
> 
> Was es jetzt alles bei Alternate gibt?!?! Kaufen die Leute keine Rechner mehr?


Was machst jetzt mit deinem Hochregallager voller gefälschter Answer-Vorbauten?


----------



## Sahnie (16. September 2020)

Ich würde das jetzt nicht überbewerten, Race Face hat ja keine Lenkerfertigung in Amerika. Da wird der Lenkerhersteller in Asien ein paar zu viel gefertigte direkt an RCZ verscherbelt haben. Bei den Importeuren ist RCZ halt nicht besonders beliebt bei den Preisen.


----------



## ekm (16. September 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Hat ja auch keiner behauptet dass der dabei ist. Aber schön, dass du die Beschreibung durchgelesen hast bevor du bestelltest und mir noch den Differenzbetrag für einen Akku in Rechnung stellst.


Mit Akku sind es dann auch locker über 100 Euro, außerdem wie schon geschrieben, es lesen nicht alle die Beschreibung (wobei es aber schon am Artikelbild zu erkennen war)


----------



## korbi42 (16. September 2020)

Danke bezüglich der Aion!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (16. September 2020)

korbi42 schrieb:


> Danke bezüglich der Aion!?


Gerne, viel Erfolg


----------



## fone (16. September 2020)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ich würde das jetzt nicht überbewerten, Race Face hat ja keine Lenkerfertigung in Amerika. Da wird der Lenkerhersteller in Asien ein paar zu viel gefertigte direkt an RCZ verscherbelt haben. Bei den Importeuren ist RCZ halt nicht besonders beliebt bei den Preisen.


Das ist auch nicht das Problem. Das Problem sehe ich eher dabei, dass es keinen seriösen Lenker mit dem Gewicht gibt.
Außer Schmolke und co. für 300€... halte ich auch nix von.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. September 2020)

Beim Ali gäbs auch noch ganz günstige und leichte RaceFace Next Lenker. Aber die sind zumindest so ehrlich und machen das Logo extra schlecht drauf.  ?








						13.99US $ |Race Face Next Glänzend 3K Carbon Fibre Mountain Bike Lenker Sets Fahrrad Lenker + Sattelstütze + Vorbau|handlebar seatpost stem|seatpost stemmountain bike handlebar set - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Schibbl (16. September 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nicht eingeschnappt sein; Du kennst doch die Geier hier, selber nix posten, nur beschweren und blind bestellen ohne zu lesen


Ich bin nicht eingeschnappt. Ich wollte nur zündeln. Hat leider nicht wie erwartet geklappt. Ich habe heute leider kein ?


----------



## Epictetus (16. September 2020)

guibe schrieb:


> I've received an answer in French from Sabma (attached)
> They are telling me it is absolutely not a handlebar made by RaceFace and they recommend not to use it. Moreover, in their opinion after looking at RCZ website a lot of products are fake.



Franzosen hassen diesen Trick.

Und: alles was ich bei RCZ gekauft habe, war top.

Das Problem sitzt meistens eben vor dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. September 2020)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Bei den Importeuren ist RCZ halt nicht besonders beliebt bei den Preisen.



Wenn man da anfragt hätte man ja auch einfach sagen können, dass man einen RF-Lenker mit Gewicht xy hat, und ob das sein kann.

Muss man ja eigentlich nicht den verschlafenen Importeur mit der Nase draufstupsen dass es da eine nette Bezugsquelle gibt


----------



## Deleted 551950 (16. September 2020)

So blöd sind die auch wieder nicht.


----------



## culoduro (16. September 2020)

Sorry, aber ich denke auch, dass die Aktion nicht zielführend war. 
Selbst wenn der Importeur gesagt hätte, daß der Lenker von Race Face ist (und wie könnte er das, ohne das Ding in der Hand zu halten?) - wenn das Teil versagt, wird die Situation sehr schnell sehr kritisch. 
Ich würde einem lebenswichtigen Bauteil, das soweit außerhalb der Spec liegt, nicht vertrauen.


----------



## fone (16. September 2020)

Wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (16. September 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wenn man da anfragt hätte man ja auch einfach sagen können, dass man einen RF-Lenker mit Gewicht xy hat, und ob das sein kann.
> 
> Muss man ja eigentlich nicht den verschlafenen Importeur mit der Nase draufstupsen dass es da eine nette Bezugsquelle gibt



Interessante Rechtsauffassung


----------



## Deleted 551950 (16. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Wer?




Hattest evtl. mich gemeint. RaceFace wird nicht blöd sein und schon den Markt kennen und wissen wer welche Produkte verkauft. Und auch welche Firmen ggf. fake vermarktet.


----------



## piilu (16. September 2020)

Um wie viel Gewichts Unterschied geht's eigentlich?


----------



## Onegear (16. September 2020)

guibe schrieb:


> I've received an answer in French from Sabma (attached)
> They are telling me it is absolutely not a handlebar made by RaceFace and they recommend not to use it. Moreover, in their opinion after looking at RCZ website a lot of products are fake.



Hey guibe, 

thanks a lot for sharing your information with us!

That's exactly what I supposed when I was looking for information about this handlebar.
I will not use mine and buy another product from a serious dealer.

Best regards and happy trails!


----------



## culoduro (16. September 2020)

Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nicht sagen, dass RCZ ein unseriöser Laden ist. Ich habe sogar Mal eine Reverb zum Service unter Garantie dort hingeschickt und sie inkl. erfolgtem Service funktionsfähig zurückerhalten.
Auch eine Reklamation wegen eines Produktes, das nicht den Angaben entsprach (Formula 35 Gabel), lief ohne Probleme.
Von etlichen gut gelaufenen Bestellungen zu meist sehr sehr guten Preisen mal abgesehen.

Ich habe meines Wissens (!) auch noch kein Plagiat von denen gekauft.

Trotzdem würde ich bei dem zu leichten Lenker den Verkäufer, also Nieves bei RCZ, informieren und um ein Rückversandlabel bitten, da der Lenker aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein Plagiat ist und ich ihn als sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil so nicht verwenden möchte.


----------



## Onegear (16. September 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Um wie viel Gewichts Unterschied geht's eigentlich?



Mein Modell mit 760mm wiegt 123g...

Die aktuelle, kürzere Version liegt bei 725mm bei 175g (Quelle: Race Face Website)
Die 35mm Version (die von den Decals her meinem 31,8mm Modell entspricht) liegt bei 760mm bei 180g (Quelle: Race Face Website)

Für mich zu weit weg von Serienschwankung und bei nem Lenker ist es mir das Risiko nicht wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guibe (16. September 2020)

[QUOTE = "odysseus, post: 16879273, membre: 207103"]
Désolé, mais je pense aussi que l'action n'a pas été efficace.
Même si l'importateur avait dit que le guidon était de Race Face (et comment pourraient-ils faire cela sans tenir la chose en main?) - si la pièce tombe en panne, la situation devient très critique très rapidement.
Je ne ferais pas confiance à un composant vital qui est si loin des spécifications.
[/ CITATION]

Thing is there are no specifications for a flat Raceface Next handlebar in 760x31.8mm, it could as well be a genuine prototype that never went into full production.
The latest bars from Shimano's brand Pro (see table below) are in the same weight range in 35mm so it is possible.


----------



## guibe (16. September 2020)

[QUOTE = "Onegear, message: 16879349, membre: 80234"]
Mon modèle avec 760mm pèse 123g ...

La version actuelle, plus courte, mesure 725 mm à 175 g (Source: site Web Race Face)
La version 35 mm (qui correspond à mon modèle 31,8 mm en termes de décalcomanies) est de 760 mm à 180 g (Source: site Web Race Face)

Trop loin des fluctuations de série pour moi et avec un guidon ça ne vaut pas le risque pour moi ouce: : RÉ 
[/ CITATION]

Mine in 760mmx31.8mm is 136g


----------



## unbekannt1990 (16. September 2020)

guibe schrieb:


> [QUOTE = "odysseus, post: 16879273, membre: 207103"]
> Désolé, mais je pense aussi que l'action n'a pas été efficace.
> Même si l'importateur avait dit que le guidon était de Race Face (et comment pourraient-ils faire cela sans tenir la chose en main?) - si la pièce tombe en panne, la situation devient très critique très rapidement.
> Je ne ferais pas confiance à un composant vital qui est si loin des spécifications.
> ...


La différence, cependant, est que cette spécification est officiellement disponible auprès de Shimano.

Mais voici un produit qui diffère considérablement des mesures officielles de RaceFace.

Que les dimensions soient réalisables est une autre affaire, pour ma part, je n'utiliserais pas un composant important tel que le guidon s'il s'écarte de manière aussi flagrante des informations du fabricant.


----------



## piilu (16. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Mein Modell mit 760mm wiegt 123g...
> 
> Die aktuelle, kürzere Version liegt bei 725mm bei 175g (Quelle: Race Face Website)
> Die 35mm Version (die von den Decals her meinem 31,8mm Modell entspricht) liegt bei 760mm bei 180g (Quelle: Race Face Website)
> ...


Die Echtheit wird wohl nur RF beurteilen können, kann ja auch sein, dass die Lenker nie offiziel in den Verkauf sollten. Man weiss ja nicht genau wo her RCZ das ganze Zeug hat


----------



## aka (16. September 2020)

Muehi schrieb:


> Bei BC gibt es momentan einen Novatec R3 Disc Laufradsatz für 333€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erfahrung nicht, aber der ist in der Tat verlockend.
Mit den Naben kann man denke ich nicht viel falsch machen, die werden ja oft verbaut und sind gut umruestbar. 
Und wenn die Felge wirklich 20mm innen hat ist sie ja auch nicht gerade schmal.


----------



## Flo7 (16. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> SRAM X01 Eagle AXS 1x12-fach - Upgrade-Set
> 
> 
> SRAM X01 Eagle AXS 1x12-fach - Upgrade-Set
> ...



Trotzdem viel zu teuer, mit der kompletten Gruppe kommst du deutlich günstiger davon!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (16. September 2020)

guibe schrieb:


> I've received an answer in French from Sabma (attached)
> They are telling me it is absolutely not a handlebar made by RaceFace and they recommend not to use it. Moreover, in their opinion after looking at RCZ website a lot of products are fake.


überraschung


----------



## goldencore (16. September 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Trotzdem viel zu teuer, mit der kompletten Gruppe kommst du deutlich günstiger davon!


Häh? Wie soll den die komplette Gruppe billiger sein?


----------



## Flo7 (16. September 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Häh? Wie soll den die komplette Gruppe billiger sein?




Verkauf Kurbel und Kassette/Kette und bist bei etwas über 500€ für das Upgradekit, bei dem gestrigen Preis von BC.


----------



## goldencore (16. September 2020)

Ok, das ist eine etwas eigenwillige Interpretation von "billiger", aber gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (16. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Für mich zu weit weg von Serienschwankung und bei nem Lenker ist es mir das Risiko nicht wert



Nun übertrage endlich das Risiko mit 100%igem Aufpreis an einen gewillten Käufer im Bikemarkt


----------



## sp00n82 (16. September 2020)

Gibts doch schon längst. ?





__





						Lenker: 372 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Lenker ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 372 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Onegear (17. September 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Nun übertrage endlich das Risiko mit 100%igem Aufpreis an einen gewillten Käufer im Bikemarkt



Jetzt wo du es sagst, klingt das nach einer guten Idee!   

Hab mal RCZ um Rücktritt vom Kauf gebeten und ein Rücksendeetikett angefordert.
Wenn sie sich quer stellen, könnte man es über den paypal Käuferschutz probieren. Dort sind auch Produkte, die mehr oder minder Produktfälschungen sind, abgesichert.

_Paragraph 4.2. SNAD:
....._

_Der Artikel ist nicht authentisch, dies war jedoch nicht in der Artikelbeschreibung beschrieben worden, beispielsweise ein gefälschter Artikel oder eine Raubkopie; _
_....._
Quelle: paypal Käuferschutzrichtlinie 19.04.2019


----------



## pAn1c (17. September 2020)

aka schrieb:


> Erfahrung nicht, aber der ist in der Tat verlockend.
> Mit den Naben kann man denke ich nicht viel falsch machen, die werden ja oft verbaut und sind gut umruestbar.
> Und wenn die Felge wirklich 20mm innen hat ist sie ja auch nicht gerade schmal.




_Hinweis:_
*Eine Umrüstung des Achsmaßes auf eine andere Größe ist bei diesem Laufradsatz nicht vorgesehen.*


----------



## BigJohn (17. September 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> _Hinweis:_
> *Eine Umrüstung des Achsmaßes auf eine andere Größe ist bei diesem Laufradsatz nicht vorgesehen.*


Echt eine Unverschämtheit von Novatec, diese Naben 4in1 zu nennen. Ich behaupte das Gegenteil, egal was BC schreibt.








						14.4US $ 20% OFF|Adapter für novatec 791/792 naben, front kappe, hinterachse für Novatec D791SB/D792SB, conversion kit für fit verschiedenen achsen|Fahrrad Naben|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Berrrnd (17. September 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Gibts doch schon längst. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe ihm mal den link zum thread geschickt.

antwort: ok


----------



## Flaminski (17. September 2020)

Ich hab den race face vor paar Tagen bestellt und erst danach diesen thread gefunden.
Hab dann heute von rcz die Stornierung mit folgender Email bekommen :

Dear Sir,
We have an issue on the Raceface handlebars.
For security reason, they won't be sent, so we refunded them to you.
Here is the proof of payment.
As a commercial gift, we offer you 500 loyalty points in your customer
account. We are sorry for this fail,
Best regards, RCZ Team


----------



## unbekannt1990 (17. September 2020)

Klingt ja nach nem Eingeständnis, ob jetzt wissentlich Fakeware angeboten wurde oder nicht lass ich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Mr.A (17. September 2020)

hab gestern auch einen Händler im Bikemarkt darauf aufmerksam gemacht...der hatte den vermutlich auch von RCZ. Er hat den Artikel rausgenommen. Finde ich vorbildlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (17. September 2020)

Und die 5 Euro in Punkten sind nett


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. September 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> hab gestern auch einen Händler im Bikemarkt darauf aufmerksam gemacht...der hatte den vermutlich auch von RCZ. Er hat den Artikel rausgenommen. Finde ich vorbildlich.


Geht dann halt zu eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## pAn1c (17. September 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Echt eine Unverschämtheit von Novatec, diese Naben 4in1 zu nennen. Ich behaupte das Gegenteil, egal was BC schreibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mag kein alizeug.
Nach 2 mal fahren zerbröselt dann die Achse , will ich nicht.


----------



## RCZBIKESHOP (17. September 2020)

Liebe Radsportfreunde

Wir sind ein professionelles Unternehmen seit mehr als 10 Jahren, welches tausende von Artikeln verkauft haben und all diese Artikel kommen von offiziellen Distributoren und Herstellern.

Wir haben ein Problem mit den Race Face Lenkern, welche dieses Jahr verkauft wurden mit den Artikelnummern


RACEFACE_BAR_NEXT_MATTBLACKRED_CWN8

RACEFACE_BAR_318_810_BLACKGREEN_CWN8

RACEFACE_BAR_ALLMOUNTAIN_BLACKRED_CWN3

RACEFACE_BAR_XC_BLACKRED_CWN3

RACEFACE_BAR_NEXT_BLACKGREEN_CWN3

RACEFACE_BAR_NEXT_BKACKTURQUOISE_CWN3
Wenn ihr einen dieser Lenker gekauft habt ersuchen wir euch diese aus Sicherheitsgründen zurückzusenden sofern das euer Wunsch ist.

Dankeschön für ihr Verständnis und kontaktieren sie uns unter [email protected] mit eurem Namen und Bestellnummer. Wir werden den Retourversand und die Retourabwicklung sofort in die Wege leiten.

Wir entschuldigen uns vielmals für diesen Fehler und warten mit Geduld auf ihre Retoursendung.

Beste Grüße

RCZ BIKE SHOP Team


----------



## aka (17. September 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ich mag kein alizeug.
> Nach 2 mal fahren zerbröselt dann die Achse , will ich nicht.


Dann kauf sie halt bei Bike Components, sind sogar guenstiger als bei Ali.
Schlauer waere aber Ali. Da gibts zu einem geringen Aufpreis naemlich den Freilauf, die Lager und die Nabengehaeusen dazu ;-)


----------



## kordesh (17. September 2020)

Nives, Allmächtiger, er ist erschienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. September 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Ich mag kein alizeug.
> Nach 2 mal fahren zerbröselt dann die Achse , will ich nicht.


Novatec Teile von Ali sind Originalteile


----------



## sp00n82 (17. September 2020)

Ein direkter Support-Thread von @RCZBIKESHOP hier im Forum wäre doch auch ganz nett. ?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. September 2020)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ein direkter Support-Thread von @RCZBIKESHOP hier im Forum wäre doch auch ganz nett. ?




das wärs ... und wir würden alle soviel popcorn fressen, das keiner mehr von uns aufs rad passt
?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. September 2020)




----------



## delphi1507 (17. September 2020)

Erledigt ...


----------



## delphi1507 (17. September 2020)

Erledigt!


----------



## platt_ziege (17. September 2020)

RCZBIKESHOP schrieb:


> Wir sind ein professionelles Unternehmen...


----------



## isartrails (18. September 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Nives, Allmächtiger, er ist erschienen


ER heißt Nieves. Wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (18. September 2020)

Früher warens die Banken, Gestern wars Wirecard, heute RCZ


----------



## BigJohn (18. September 2020)

Die Race Face Lenker waren nur wieder eine Masche, um noch mehr Zinsen mit eurer Kohle einzusacken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (18. September 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


>



Hört jetzt auf mit dem MIMIMI!
Kaufe jetzt schon seit Jahren dort und immer Originalteile zum unschlagbaren Preis bekommen. Verstehe ich nicht was der Müll soll, ist denen halt auch mal ein Fehler passiert. Aber wie viele hier freuen sich wenn sie ein DT LRS für unter 300 Taler usw. absahnen. Ohne das Konzept von RCZ wäre dies nicht drin. Da warte ich auch ern mal ein paar Wochen. Luxusprobleme habt Ihr!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (18. September 2020)

"Konzept"


----------



## LupilusX (18. September 2020)

Mal was Ausgefallenes ?


----------



## BigJohn (18. September 2020)

LupilusX schrieb:


> Mal was Ausgefallenes ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1118448


Die bekloppten Preise im Bikemarkt sind nebenan


----------



## boblike (18. September 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> "Konzept"


Nenne es wie du willst, aber ich glaube wir profitieren davon auch immens. 
Habe die Woche vier IXS Trikots für zusammen 45 € inkl. Versand erhalten z.B.


----------



## Steefan (18. September 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> ER



???

_Der Name stammt vom italienischen neve oder spanischen nieve ab, was ‚schneeweiß' oder einfach nur ‚Schnee' bedeutet. Er ist eine Kurzform des Namens der heiligen Nuestra Señora de las Nieves (übersetzt: „Unsere Dame des Schnees“). Dieser Name geht auf die Legende von Maria Schnee zurück._


----------



## null-2wo (18. September 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> ???
> 
> _Der Name stammt vom italienischen neve oder spanischen nieve ab, was ‚schneeweiß' oder einfach nur ‚Schnee' bedeutet. Er ist eine Kurzform des Namens der heiligen Nuestra Señora de las Nieves (übersetzt: „Unsere Dame des Schnees“). Dieser Name geht auf die Legende von Maria Schnee zurück._


meinten sie: *Jon Snow* ?


----------



## unbekannt1990 (18. September 2020)

boblike schrieb:


> Nenne es wie du willst, aber ich glaube wir profitieren davon auch immens.
> Habe die Woche vier IXS Trikots für zusammen 45 € inkl. Versand erhalten z.B.


Ist jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich der Mega Preis, hab neulich auch 2 Trikots bei CRC für 11,98 bekommen, ohne Lieferzeit von X Wochen.


----------



## null-2wo (18. September 2020)

LupilusX schrieb:


> Mal was Ausgefallenes ?


was für die anderen jungs die wäscheseiten im ottokatalog waren, das war diese seite im scott-katalog für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. September 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> was für die anderen jungs die wäscheseiten im ottokatalog waren, das war diese seite im scott-katalog für mich



objektophil?


----------



## µ_d (18. September 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> objektophil?


Ich vermute eher fast blind und den Fehler nicht bemerkt.


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> _Hinweis:_
> *Eine Umrüstung des Achsmaßes auf eine andere Größe ist bei diesem Laufradsatz nicht vorgesehen.*





BigJohn schrieb:


> Echt eine Unverschämtheit von Novatec, diese Naben 4in1 zu nennen. Ich behaupte das Gegenteil, egal was BC schreibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pAn1c schrieb:


> Ich mag kein alizeug.
> Nach 2 mal fahren zerbröselt dann die Achse , will ich nicht.





aka schrieb:


> Dann kauf sie halt bei Bike Components, sind sogar guenstiger als bei Ali.
> Schlauer waere aber Ali. Da gibts zu einem geringen Aufpreis naemlich den Freilauf, die Lager und die Nabengehaeusen dazu ;-)





BigJohn schrieb:


> Novatec Teile von Ali sind Originalteile



Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Laufräder von bc bestellt.

Sollen an den Renner meiner besseren Hälfte.

Da ihr Rad aber noch Schnellspanner - Aufnahme hat (war so zu Anfängen der Disc - Brakes an Rennrädern) bräuchte ich die entsprechenden Umrüstsätze für Vorne und Hinten.

Habt ihr mal die passenden Links parat?


----------



## BigJohn (18. September 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Laufräder von bc bestellt.
> 
> Sollen an den Renner meiner besseren Hälfte.
> 
> ...


Hast du doch schon zitiert. Die Naben heißen d792sb-cl und d791sb-cl


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du doch schon zitiert. Die Naben heißen d792sb-cl und d791sb-cl



Ach so. - Sorry.
Ich wollte nur eure Diskussion aufgreifen.

Ich hatte eigentlich auf eine Verlinkung auf die entsprechenden Artikel bei bc gehofft.

Oder auf eine Verlinkung auf die Adapter inkl. des Freilaufkörpers.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2020)

infos zu novatec naben:

nguide.eu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. September 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Oder auf eine Verlinkung auf die Adapter inkl. des Freilaufkörpers.


Damit war eine ganze Nabe von Aliexpress gemeint. Meine erste Adresse für Novatec(-Teile) ist cnc-bike.de, ansonsten kauf ich in China


----------



## Nd-60 (18. September 2020)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. Ich schreibe bei RCZ inzwischen immer mit Pierre


Das Scott war Mitte /Ende der 90er der Endzeit Porn!


----------



## aka (18. September 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ach so. - Sorry.
> Ich wollte nur eure Diskussion aufgreifen.
> 
> Ich hatte eigentlich auf eine Verlinkung auf die entsprechenden Artikel bei bc gehofft.
> ...


Hier gibt's einen kompletten Satz Naben mit Schnellspanner für 75 USD. Da kannst du die Achsen frei wählen. Wenn du den anschreibst vermutlich auch den freilauftyp.

Wenn du nur die Achsen willst bist du eventuell bei viel Components günstiger dran, da hab ich auf die schnelle in China nix günstiges gefunden l 


			https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/4000091131255.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.c22c48f3pULVRK


----------



## isartrails (18. September 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> _Der Name stammt vom italienischen neve oder spanischen nieve ab, was ‚schneeweiß' oder einfach nur ‚Schnee' bedeutet. Er ist eine Kurzform des Namens der heiligen Nuestra Señora de las Nieves (übersetzt: „Unsere Dame des Schnees“). Dieser Name geht auf die Legende von Maria Schnee zurück._


Soweit bin ich des Spanischen mächtig, dass ich das schon wusste. Danke trotzdem. Aber auch Googlesuperzitierer wie du es einer bist, kannst noch hinzulernen:
Lies den Kommentar von Anna am 10.2.2017 auf https://www.vorname.com/name,Nieves.html


----------



## pAn1c (18. September 2020)

Das kommt mir Spanisch vor!


----------



## Steefan (18. September 2020)

Du würdeset Deinen Sohn wahrscheinlich auch Maria nennen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. September 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Du würdeset Deinen Sohn wahrscheinlich auch Maria nennen.


Maul


----------



## pAn1c (18. September 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Du würdeset Deinen Sohn wahrscheinlich auch Maria nennen.



Un pasito pa'lante María


----------



## platt_ziege (19. September 2020)

herbstferien?


----------



## kreisbremser (19. September 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> herbstferien?


mitten in der gletscherschmelze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (19. September 2020)

Sorry Leute... es war ein Joke, welchen ich im Nachhinein betrachtet auch nicht mehr so lustig finde. Aber dennoch fand ich die Reaktion von Portex minimal übertrieben. Ein schlichtes „reicht jetzt“ hätte es wohl auch getan... zumindest für mich.

Was ich mir vorgenommen habe: ich werde nichts mehr von Isartrails zitieren... der meist folgende Schlagabtausch artet doch zu häufig aus. 

So, und jetzt halte ich wirklich mein Maul (zu diesem Zwischenfall).


----------



## Bensemer (19. September 2020)

jojo7777 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Nächste Woche gibt es bei Aldi Süd verschiedene Sachen fürs Bike.
> 
> ...


Bist du da in der Forschung weiter gekommen ob das Ding was taugt? Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## stuttgart4life (19. September 2020)

.


----------



## hw_doc (19. September 2020)

.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. September 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Sorry Leute... es war ein Joke, welchen ich im Nachhinein betrachtet auch nicht mehr so lustig finde. Aber dennoch fand ich die Reaktion von Portex minimal übertrieben. Ein schlichtes „reicht jetzt“ hätte es wohl auch getan... zumindest für mich.
> 
> Was ich mir vorgenommen habe: ich werde nichts mehr von Isartrails zitieren... der meist folgende Schlagabtausch artet doch zu häufig aus.
> 
> So, und jetzt halte ich wirklich mein Maul (zu diesem Zwischenfall).


Öhh, es ging mir eher darum, daß es durchaus Söhne gibt, die Maria heißen, zumindest mit Zweitnamen.
Mehr nicht.
Mit Isartrails und seinem Onlineshop hat's Mal Grad gar nix zu tun  .


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Isartrails und seinem Onlineshop


Gibts da schon Answer Vorbauten und/oder Race Face Lenker im Angebot? ?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (19. September 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gibts da schon Answer Vorbauten und/oder Race Face Lenker im Angebot? ?


RF Lenker werden gerade noch auf Gewicht gespachtelt...


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. September 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gibts da schon Answer Vorbauten und/oder Race Face Lenker im Angebot? ?


Zu teuer


----------



## Daniel1893 (19. September 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (19. September 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Bist du da in der Forschung weiter gekommen ob das Ding was taugt? Würde mich auch interessieren.


Nicht smarte Rollentrainer sind ungefähr so spannend, wie Gras beim wachsen zusehen. Lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld für einen Smarttrainer ausgeben und bei Zwift und Co Gruppenfahrten oder Rennen gegen andere Fahrer auf der ganzen Welt fahren. Da steigt man auch freiwillig mehr als ne halbe Stunde pro Woche auf die Rolle


----------



## Bensemer (20. September 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Nicht smarte Rollentrainer sind ungefähr so spannend, wie Gras beim wachsen zusehen. Lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld für einen Smarttrainer ausgeben und bei Zwift und Co Gruppenfahrten oder Rennen gegen andere Fahrer auf der ganzen Welt fahren. Da steigt man auch freiwillig mehr als ne halbe Stunde pro Woche auf die Rolle


Im letzten Winter hatte ich den alten Heimtrainer von der Schwiegermutter hier. Elektrik komplett kaputt aber der Widerstand war noch regelbar. Ich war 5 bis 8 Stunden pro Woche drauf, je nach dem wieviel ich draußen gefahren bin.   Im nächsten Winter werde ich mich etwas mehr mit Joggen quälen wenn es der Untergrund im nahen Wald zulässt. Deswegen denke ich reicht mir eine billige Rolle.
Ich will ja lediglich mein Gewicht halten nachdem ich 30 Kilo abgespeckt habe

Für Swift würde ich nicht einen Euro im Monat bezahlen. Ich bin da eher so der hessische Schwob


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. September 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Im letzten Winter hatte ich den alten Heimtrainer von der Schwiegermutter hier. Elektrik komplett kaputt aber der Widerstand war noch regelbar. Ich war 5 bis 8 Stunden pro Woche drauf, je nach dem wieviel ich draußen gefahren bin.   Im nächsten Winter werde ich mich etwas mehr mit Joggen quälen wenn es der Untergrund im nahen Wald zulässt. Deswegen denke ich reicht mir eine billige Rolle.
> Ich will ja lediglich mein Gewicht halten nachdem ich 30 Kilo abgespeckt habe
> 
> Für Swift würde ich nicht einen Euro im Monat bezahlen. Ich bin da eher so der hessische Schwob


Hab noch n Rollentrainer, brauchte ihn zum Fitwerden/bleiben nach OP.
Kannst du günstig haben.

PN!


----------



## Deleted 551950 (20. September 2020)

Lustig. Über e-bikes aufregen, aber so verkackte Sachen wie Zwift oder Peloton machen. Wettbewerb ist Mann gegen Mann.


----------



## pAn1c (20. September 2020)

Avocado schrieb:


> Lustig. Über e-bikes aufregen, aber so verkackte Sachen wie Zwift oder Peloton machen. Wettbewerb ist Mann gegen Mann.



Was hat denn jetzt das E-Bike mit der Rolle zu tun? 

Beim einen sinkt das Fitnesslevel, beim anderen steigt es.


----------



## Deleted 551950 (20. September 2020)

Rolle hat doch mit echtem Radfahren nichts zu tun. Aber sieht jeder anders und ist ja auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (20. September 2020)

Avocado schrieb:


> Lustig. Über e-bikes aufregen, aber so verkackte Sachen wie Zwift oder Peloton machen. Wettbewerb ist Mann gegen Mann.


Mir reicht schon Mann gegen Berg, das ist mein Endgegner. Und der Berg gewinnt immer


----------



## Deleted 551950 (20. September 2020)

Sozusagen der End-Boss


----------



## Permafrost (20. September 2020)

Ich frag mal hier um nix neues aufzumachen.
Nächste Woche gibt’s bei Aldi süd Überschuhe. Hat die schon mal jemand gefahren und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. September 2020)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Im letzten Winter hatte ich den alten Heimtrainer von der Schwiegermutter hier. Elektrik komplett kaputt aber der Widerstand war noch regelbar. Ich war 5 bis 8 Stunden pro Woche drauf, je nach dem wieviel ich draußen gefahren bin.   Im nächsten Winter werde ich mich etwas mehr mit Joggen quälen wenn es der Untergrund im nahen Wald zulässt. Deswegen denke ich reicht mir eine billige Rolle.
> Ich will ja lediglich mein Gewicht halten nachdem ich 30 Kilo abgespeckt habe
> 
> Für Swift würde ich nicht einen Euro im Monat bezahlen. Ich bin da eher so der hessische Schwob


----------



## pAn1c (20. September 2020)

Avocado schrieb:


> Rolle hat doch mit echtem Radfahren nichts zu tun. Aber sieht jeder anders und ist ja auch ok.



Verstehe den Zusammenhang zum E-Bike nicht so ganz.


----------



## Epictetus (20. September 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Verstehe den Zusammenhang zum E-Bike nicht so ganz.


Whataboutism halt


----------



## pAn1c (20. September 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Whataboutism halt


Ist das so was wie Plattendicke?


----------



## Deleted 551950 (20. September 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Verstehe den Zusammenhang zum E-Bike nicht so ganz.




E-bike und Rolle hat nichts mit Radfahren zu tun.


----------



## Epictetus (20. September 2020)

Avocado schrieb:


> E-bike und Rolle hat nichts mit Radfahren zu tun.



"Dabei seit: 21. Juli 2020"


----------



## pAn1c (20. September 2020)

Avocado schrieb:


> E-bike und Rolle hat nichts mit Radfahren zu tun.


Das ist richtig, steht ja aber auch gar nicht zur Diskussion. Die Rolle ist zum trainieren da, das E-Bike nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 551950 (20. September 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> "Dabei seit: 21. Juli 2020"



Was soll das für ein Argument sein ?


----------



## Deleted 551950 (20. September 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, steht ja aber auch gar nicht zur Diskussion. Die Rolle ist zum trainieren da, das E-Bike nicht.




Stimmt nicht.


----------



## pAn1c (20. September 2020)

Avocado schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.


Dann hau mal einen raus!


----------



## Deleted 551950 (20. September 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Dann hau mal einen raus!



Brauche ich nicht. Du bist nur auf Krawall aus.


----------



## pAn1c (20. September 2020)

Avocado schrieb:


> Brauche ich nicht. Du bist nur auf Krawall aus.


Dann ist das ja auch geklärt.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (20. September 2020)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Dann ist das ja auch geklärt.



Hm. Soll ich mir jetzt trotzdem Popcorn holen?


----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Hm. Soll ich mir jetzt trotzdem Popcorn holen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1120109






Hab noch welches...


----------



## Bensemer (20. September 2020)

Ich nehme an er meint weil bei mir *Motorverbot im Wald* steht.
Jetzt traue ich mich gar nicht mehr zu schreiben das ich ein E-Bike in die Rolle spannen wollte...


----------



## Deleted 551950 (20. September 2020)

Ganz schön Müde hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (20. September 2020)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Laberthread hin oder her - diese Sattelstütze ist zwar leicht, aber funktionell echt der Zonk. Fährt stockend und langsam aus. Leider auch das Austauschmodell. Schade.


sagt mir, wenn ich falsch liege, aber *genau für sowas* is doch der laberfrett da, oder?


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Nicht smarte Rollentrainer sind ungefähr so spannend, wie Gras beim wachsen zusehen. Lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld für einen Smarttrainer ausgeben und bei Zwift und Co Gruppenfahrten oder Rennen gegen andere Fahrer auf der ganzen Welt fahren. Da steigt man auch freiwillig mehr als ne halbe Stunde pro Woche auf die Rolle


Mit meiner nicht-smarten Rolle finde ich eine Serienfolgenlänge durchzuhalten auch schon sehr sehr anstrengend. Und zwar nicht im positiven Sinne, das ist einfach stinklangweilig. Überhaupt gar kein Vergleich zu dem Gefühl auf einem echten Rad, da vergehen die 45 Minuten quasi wie im Flug.
Wie es mit einer smarten Rolle aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen, wahrscheinlich schon besser. Aber für 50 Euro kann man diese Aldi-Rolle ruhig mal ausprobieren, wenn sie nicht total kacke sein sollte, da ist der Preissschritt zu einem smarten Teil schon sehr deutlich. Meine strunzdumme TacX im Sonderangebot war bereits deutlich teurer.

Vergesst nicht, auch gleich noch einen Ventilator mitzukaufen, wenn ihr noch keinen habt. ?


----------



## DJTornado (21. September 2020)

Dann lieber eine gebrauchte Fluid-Rolle, die ist wenigstens leise und in einer Mietwohnung zu gebrauchen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. September 2020)

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor jedem, der es schafft, sich zu motivieren, regelmäßig auf so'n Ding drauf zu sitzen. Ich fand's grauenhaft und habe meinen Rollentrainer verschenkt.
Langweilig bis zum Gehtnichtmehr. Der fehlende Fahrtwind stört, man schwitzt wie ein Schwein. Und bei dem Krach, den das Ding trotz speziellem Rollenreifen auf dem Rennrad gemacht hat, war so, dass man selbst die Einzeiler-Dialoge in Expendables o. ä. nicht verstanden hat, wenn man nicht sämtliche anderen Bewohner des Hauses rebellisch machen wollte.

Bevor man sowas kauft, würde ich empfehlen, sich mal einen auszuleihen und das auszuprobieren.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. September 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bevor man sowas kauft, würde ich empfehlen, sich mal einen auszuleihen und das auszuprobieren.


ich hätte auch noch so ne strunzdumme Rolle hier. Sieht genauso aus, wie das Aldi-Teil. Für ne Kiste Bier kann sie gerne bei mir abgeholt werden.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. September 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Kiste Bier


Das wäre vielleicht ne Idee gewesen, das ganze erträglicher zu gestalten. Aber ich frage mich, ob der Trainingseffekt dann nicht aufgezehrt wird. Fässle statt Sixpack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powstria (21. September 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor jedem, der es schafft, sich zu motivieren, regelmäßig auf so'n Ding drauf zu sitzen. Ich fand's grauenhaft und habe meinen Rollentrainer verschenkt.
> Langweilig bis zum Gehtnichtmehr. Der fehlende Fahrtwind stört, man schwitzt wie ein Schwein. Und bei dem Krach, den das Ding trotz speziellem Rollenreifen auf dem Rennrad gemacht hat, war so, dass man selbst die Einzeiler-Dialoge in Expendables o. ä. nicht verstanden hat, wenn man nicht sämtliche anderen Bewohner des Hauses rebellisch machen wollte.
> 
> Bevor man sowas kauft, würde ich empfehlen, sich mal einen auszuleihen und das auszuprobieren.


Das kann ich 1:1 so unterschreiben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. September 2020)

Crosspost:

Falls jemand noch n dt 1900 LRS aus der RCZ Aktion liegen hat, den er nicht braucht, melde ich Mal Interesse an?

29/6loch/ Maulweite reicht sogar 22,5 oder 25.
Einfach Mal anbieten , dann schauen wir.
Danke!


----------



## Epictetus (21. September 2020)

Was letzte Preis


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. September 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Was letzte Preis


140 all in, wenn neu oder gut


----------



## Epictetus (21. September 2020)

Hab nur n e1700er 29 satz 25 rumliegen


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. September 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Hab nur n e1700er 29 satz 25 rumliegen


Pn


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2020)

Avocado schrieb:


> Lustig. Über e-bikes aufregen, aber so verkackte Sachen wie Zwift oder Peloton machen. Wettbewerb ist Mann gegen Mann.


Wenn du wegen krank/gebrochenen Extremitäten nicht aufs Rad kannst ist nen smarttrainer schon was feines...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. September 2020)

... oder wg. Arbeitszeit bzw. Jahreszeit man nur im Dunkeln fahren müsste, aber ich glaube hier werden Horizonte überfordert ....


----------



## aibeekey (24. September 2020)

*RockShox Yari RC Debon Air 27,5 Zoll Federgabel - 160mm - 46mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Ultimate - 15x110mm Boost - Sonderangebot - schwarz*

330,74 € 






						RockShox Yari RC Debon Air 27,5 Zoll Federgabel - 160mm - 46mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Ultimate - 15x110mm Boost - Sonderangebot - schwarz
					

RockShox Yari RC Debon Air 27,5 Zoll Federgabel - 160mm - 46mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Ultimate - 15x110mm Boost - Sonderangebot - schwarz




					www.bike24.at


----------



## Toolkid (24. September 2020)

marx. schrieb:


> *RockShox Yari RC Debon Air 27,5 Zoll Federgabel - 160mm - 46mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Ultimate - 15x110mm Boost - Sonderangebot - schwarz*
> 
> 330,74 €
> 
> ...


auf Bike.de ist sie 11EUR günstiger.


chentao schrieb:


> RockShox Yari RC Debon Air 27,5 Zoll 160mm
> Boost
> 46mm Offset
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (24. September 2020)

Hat noch jemand einen ergon Enduro Sattel aus dem Sale in M/L den er nicht braucht?


----------



## µ_d (24. September 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> auf Bike.de ist sie 11EUR günstiger.


Vermute das ist MWST und wird nach Zielland ausgerechnet. Ich soll naemlich 333€ ausgeben.


----------



## davez (25. September 2020)

Dieses Jahr gibt es das erste Mal positive Streichpreise, ist das schon Inflation oder doch nur menschliches Versagen?


----------



## Epictetus (25. September 2020)

Kann man die Stadler und RCZ hater im Schnäppchenjäger Thread nicht einfach rauswerfen?


----------



## Onegear (25. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst, klingt das nach einer guten Idee!
> 
> Hab mal RCZ um Rücktritt vom Kauf gebeten und ein Rücksendeetikett angefordert.
> Wenn sie sich quer stellen, könnte man es über den paypal Käuferschutz probieren. Dort sind auch Produkte, die mehr oder minder Produktfälschungen sind, abgesichert.
> ...




Kurzes Update zur RF Lenker Geschichte:

RCZ hat sich mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt, der Lenker wurde von UPS abgeholt und ich bekomme mein Geld zurück.
Sehr unkomplizierte und schnelle Abwicklung muss ich sagen. Dafür schon mal einen Daumen hoch!  

Woher die scheinbar "gefälschten" Lenker im Endeffekt kamen und wer da eine Schuld dran trägt, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## hardtails (25. September 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Kann man die Stadler und RCZ hater im Schnäppchenjäger Thread nicht einfach rauswerfen?



Und die Radonfahrer.
Danke


----------



## davez (25. September 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Woher die scheinbar "gefälschten" Lenker im Endeffekt kamen und wer da eine Schuld dran trägt, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


Natürlich nicht RCZ   - alle Fanboys vor


----------



## culoduro (25. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht RCZ   - alle Fanboys vor


Hauptsache, man kann mit dem Finger auf irgendwen zeigen. 
Passiert mir leider auch immer noch.


----------



## Heino77 (25. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht RCZ   - alle Fanboys vor


Ich bezweifle, dass RCZ so dämlich ist und erstens überhaupt gefälschte Ware kauft und diese zweitens nicht mal nachwiegt.
Dass jeder Kunde eine Küchenwaage zuhause hat ist Ihnen vermutlich klar.
Was man aus dem Vorfall schließen kann ist, dass sie Ware vielleicht nicht immer 100%ig prüfen, aber es spricht wenig dafür, dass sie wissentlich Fälschungen verkauft haben.
Hausverstand lässt grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (25. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass RCZ so dämlich ist und erstens überhaupt gefälschte Ware kauft und diese zweitens nicht mal nachwiegt.
> Dass jeder Kunde eine Küchenwaage zuhause hat ist Ihnen vermutlich klar.
> Was man aus dem Vorfall schließen kann ist, dass sie Ware vielleicht nicht immer 100%ig prüfen, aber es spricht wenig dafür, dass sie wissentlich Fälschungen verkauft haben.
> Hausverstand lässt grüßen


Sie haben es doch verkauft, also ist doch die Schuldfrage geklärt. Sie haben die Ware in Umlauf gebracht. Entweder ist das fahrlässig (grob fahrlässig) oder vorsätzlich (was ich persönlich nicht glaube).


----------



## Epictetus (25. September 2020)

.


----------



## Epictetus (25. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Sie haben es doch verkauft, also ist doch die Schuldfrage geklärt. Sie haben die Ware in Umlauf gebracht. Entweder ist das fahrlässig (grob fahrlässig) oder vorsätzlich (was ich persönlich nicht glaube).



Wo genau hast du Jura studiert?


----------



## ma1208 (25. September 2020)

Möglicherweise im Internet, zumindest hab ich da meine jura Kenntnisse her. Und da die von der Meinung deutlich abweichen wird es wohl nicht das gleiche internet sein.


----------



## davez (25. September 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise im Internet, zumindest hab ich da meine jura Kenntnisse her. Und da die von der Meinung deutlich abweichen wird es wohl nicht das gleiche internet sein.


Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass § 4 Abs. 2 ProdHaftG einschlägig ist (wenn sie die Fake Lenker importiert haben)


----------



## culoduro (25. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass § 4 Abs. 2 ProdHaftG einschlägig ist (wenn sie die Fake Lenker importiert haben)



1Kann der Hersteller des Produkts nicht festgestellt werden, so gilt jeder Lieferant als dessen Hersteller, es sei denn, daß er dem Geschädigten innerhalb eines Monats, nachdem ihm dessen diesbezügliche Aufforderung zugegangen ist, den Hersteller oder diejenige Person benennt, die ihm das Produkt geliefert hat. 2

Oha. Da kann der Lieferant schon etwas unter Druck kommen im schlimmsten Fall.

Gute Info, danke für die Recherche (oder das Fachwissen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (25. September 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass § 4 Abs. 2 ProdHaftG einschlägig ist (wenn sie die Fake Lenker importiert haben)



Gut dass Jura so einfach ist. Google ersetzt schließlich auch Ärzte.


----------



## pAn1c (26. September 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Gut dass Jura so einfach ist. Google ersetzt schließlich auch Ärzte.



Recht haben, und Recht bekommen.
Die zwei Seiten einer Münze.
Eine von beiden Seiten ist oben.

Ob es gerecht ist, ist die andere Frage.


----------



## davez (26. September 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Gut dass Jura so einfach ist. Google ersetzt schließlich auch Ärzte.


In der Tat habe ich beide Staatsexamina in Mindeststudienzeit und sehr vernünftigen Noten bestanden


----------



## Heino77 (26. September 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> 1Kann der Hersteller des Produkts nicht festgestellt werden, so gilt jeder Lieferant als dessen Hersteller, es sei denn, daß er dem Geschädigten innerhalb eines Monats, nachdem ihm dessen diesbezügliche Aufforderung zugegangen ist, den Hersteller oder diejenige Person benennt, die ihm das Produkt geliefert hat. 2
> 
> Oha. Da kann der Lieferant schon etwas unter Druck kommen im schlimmsten Fall.
> 
> Gute Info, danke für die Recherche (oder das Fachwissen).



In dem Fall hat RCZ vermutlich nochmal Schwein gehabt, dass noch niemand den Lenker verbaut hat und sich damit eine Verletztung zugezogen hat. Das kann teuer werden, wenn der Hersteller nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden kann wie in diesem Fall.


----------



## fone (28. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass RCZ so dämlich ist und erstens überhaupt gefälschte Ware kauft und diese zweitens nicht mal nachwiegt.
> Dass jeder Kunde eine Küchenwaage zuhause hat ist Ihnen vermutlich klar.
> Was man aus dem Vorfall schließen kann ist, dass sie Ware vielleicht nicht immer 100%ig prüfen, aber es spricht wenig dafür, dass sie wissentlich Fälschungen verkauft haben.
> Hausverstand lässt grüßen


RCZ prüft gar nichts, das sollte man in den letzten Jahren doch gelernt haben. 

Wenn den Jungs einer einen Posten RF-Lenker anbietet, vielleicht sogar einer, von dem sie schon eine Ladung original RF-Lenker gekauft hatten, wie sollen sie ahnen, dass es Fälschungen sind. Die wissen doch eh nie, was sie verkaufen und es interessiert sie garantiert auch nicht besonders.

Die DTSwiss Laufräder kamen im ungeöffneten Originalkarton. Da guckt keiner von RCZ rein und kontrolliert das Zeug.

RCZ ist keine Wohltätigkeitsorganisation, die klamme Biker mit Material unter Einkaufspreis versorgen will, die wollen ein Geschäft mit Restposten machen.


Die Abwicklung des Race Face-Lenker Themas seitens RCZ ist durchaus ok.


----------



## Epictetus (28. September 2020)

Und, Sammelklage der RCZ-Geschädigten vertreten von Staranwalt Dr. davez schon am laufen? Läuft das bei Barbara Salesch oder wie die hiess?


----------



## Heino77 (28. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> RCZ prüft gar nichts, das sollte man in den letzten Jahren doch gelernt haben.
> 
> Wenn den Jungs einer einen Posten RF-Lenker anbietet, vielleicht sogar einer, von dem sie schon eine Ladung original RF-Lenker gekauft hatten, wie sollen sie ahnen, dass es Fälschungen sind. Die wissen doch eh nie, was sie verkaufen und es interessiert sie garantiert auch nicht besonders.
> 
> ...


Genau so sehe ich es auch. Das Geschäftsmodell würde nicht funktionieren, wenn sie eine 100% Wareneingangskontrolle machen würden.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. September 2020)

Schevron schrieb:


> Bei TNC-Hamburg.com gibt es gerade Sonderrabatt ab 500 und ab 1000€
> Anhang anzeigen 1124233
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Shop?



Geht so








						Tnc Hamburg wird auf Trustpilot mit 4,8 von 5 als „Hervorragend“ bewertet
					

Finden Sie, dass der TrustScore von Tnc Hamburg passt? Berichten Sie von Ihren Erfahrungen und lesen Sie die Bewertungen von 315 Kunden.




					de.trustpilot.com


----------



## fone (28. September 2020)

Hab schon öfter bei TNC Hamburg gekauft. Kommt alles an. 
Hat vor allem auch Kleinteile im Sortiment und Deemax-Speichen älterer Jahrgänge.


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Geht so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch eigene Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich habe dort schon bestellt und war auch schon 2x vor Ort. Ein kleiner, einfach gestrickter Laden. Aus eigener Erfahrung ehrlich und im besten Sinn unspektakulär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobra (28. September 2020)

Habe bei TNC Hamburg schon mehrmals bestellt. War immer top.


----------



## luftschaukel (28. September 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Und die Radonfahrer.
> Danke



es klatscht glei! 
Rest kannst dir ja denken! 💪🏼😉


----------



## ilfer (29. September 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen provokanten Gelaber hier vielleicht mal wieder ein Schnäppchen:
> 
> *KS RAGE-i 31,6 Remote Teleskop-Sattelstütze - 495mm I Hub: 170mm OHNE Remote
> 116,97 Euro*:
> ...


Ich hab mir die KS Rage-i 34,9 mit 190 mm bestellt und bin erschüttert, was für ein schwerer Brocken das ist!
Die wiegt nackt, also ohne Hebel und Kabel 750 Gramm.
Zum Vergleich: Die Specialized Command Post 34,9 mit 160 mm Verstellweg hat gerade mal 450 Gramm!


----------



## Heino77 (29. September 2020)

Denni1111 schrieb:


> RockShox Lyrik Ultimate Charger 2.1 RCT3 Debon Air 27,5+/29 Zoll Federgabel - Sonderangebot - 180mm - 51mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Stealth - 15x110mm Boost - BoXXer Rot
> 
> Preis: 536,12€
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1367119.html?menu=1000



Vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber was passiert wenn ich die Gabel mit einem 27,5 Laufrad fahre? Sollte doch auch gehen oder?


----------



## ilfer (29. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber was passiert wenn ich die Gabel mit einem 27,5 Laufrad fahre? Sollte doch auch gehen oder?


Sofortige Selbstzerstörung wegen Frevel, AFAIK.


----------



## freetourer (29. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber was passiert wenn ich die Gabel mit einem 27,5 Laufrad fahre? Sollte doch auch gehen oder?



Musst halt schauen ob Du mit der größeren Einbaulänge klarkommst


----------



## hw_doc (29. September 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die KS Rage-i 34,9 mit 190 mm bestellt und bin erschüttert, was für ein schwerer Brocken das ist!
> Die wiegt nackt, also ohne Hebel und Kabel 750 Gramm.
> Zum Vergleich: Die Specialized Command Post 34,9 mit 160 mm Verstellweg hat gerade mal 450 Gramm!



Dann kannst Du froh sein, denn die eTen-Reihe dürfte noch mal schwerer sein!  B)


----------



## freetourer (29. September 2020)

Habe heute 2 Answer Atac AME Vorbauten von RCZ geliefert bekommen. 

Die sehen allerdings anders aus als auf der Seite abgebildet und haben nicht die recht große Grafik jeweils an der Seite.

Meine sehen so aus :





__





						Vorbauten: 407 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Vorbauten ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 407 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				





Auf der Seite abgebildet sind die Vorbauten aber so :





__





						Vorbauten: 407 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Vorbauten ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 407 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				





Ohne die seitliche Grafik habe ich die vorher noch nicht gesehen - haben die Vorbauten das gleiche Problem wie die Race Face Lenker?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. September 2020)

Oh man, wieviele Affen nur noch für den Weiterverkauf dort einkaufen.

Zu dir: Schonmal was von OEM gehört? 
zB Syntace für Cube, Newmen für Cube, Answer für ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (29. September 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Habe heute 2 Answer Atac AME Vorbauten von RCZ geliefert bekommen.
> 
> Die sehen allerdings anders aus als auf der Seite abgebildet und haben nicht die recht große Grafik jeweils an der Seite.
> 
> ...


Meine Answervorbauten von RCZ sahen aus wie in Link 2.

Haben sich aber trotzdem verdreht beim Kurvenfahren


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. September 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Haben sich aber trotzdem verdreht beim Kurvenfahren



Das ist der Beweis, sie sind original Answer 





__





						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: vorbau
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## piilu (30. September 2020)

Barspin's sind doch gerade wieder in mode


----------



## Daniel1893 (30. September 2020)

Mein Answer Vorbau kam heute an und sieht aus wie im ersten Link. Gewicht stimmt aber exakt mit der Herstellerangabe (105g bei 40mm) überein und die blaue Schraubensicherung ist auch drauf.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. September 2020)

Mein  ANSWER Stem AME 31.8x50mm vom März sieht aus wie auf dem 2. Bild, also mit dem großen Aufdruck.
Interessant finde ich aber die Geschäftstüchtigkeit der Wiederverkäufer im Flohmarkt


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. September 2020)

Was war denn der Preis bei RCZ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (30. September 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was war denn der Preis bei RCZ?



Ist zwischen 5 und 9€ geschwankt.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. September 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was war denn der Preis bei RCZ?





 

ANSWER Stem AME 31.8x50mm Black (306-31243-C109)

Artikelnummer: ANSWER_STEM_306_31243_C109_HL1                                                                                                                   81,99 €                                                                    

 

Zwischensumme​81,99 €​Versand & Bearbeitung​9,65 €​Rabatt (RCZHL)​-62,01 €​EU-Norm-DE                                    (19%)                                ​2,85 €​Steuer​2,85 €​*Gesamtsumme*​*17,85 €*​


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. September 2020)

Das Finish weißt eine gewisse Varianz auf 😅
Hab für 6 Stück 40€ gezahlt. Würde das Set für 300€ abgeben. Bei Interesse findet ihr mich auf Kleinanzeigen 👍


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Oktober 2020)

Pusher123 schrieb:


> Mountainbike-Laufräder 27,5" Switch & Ride 12 Gänge Boost
> 
> Laufräder: SUNringlé Düroc 30 SRC Tubeless Ready mit Boost Steckachsen
> Mit Schlauch, Reifen, Tektro Bremscheiben und NX Eagle 12Fach Kassette  €204,99
> ...



Wurde leider schön wieder storniert. Scheint so eine frankophone Spezialität zu sein


----------



## mip86 (1. Oktober 2020)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Shimano XTR Schaltwerk RD-M9120 12fach, long-cage, für 139 €


da scheint ein Fehler unterlaufen zu sein, in der Beschreibung steht etwas von min. und max. 45 Zahn! Damit wäre es nicht der lange Käfig...


----------



## BigJohn (1. Oktober 2020)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> min. und max. 45 Zahn!


Für das größte Ritzel. Das ist das 2x12 Schaltwerk


----------



## Gefahradler (1. Oktober 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Für das größte Ritzel. Das ist das 2x12 Schaltwerk


Sehr exotisches Ding, wer fährt schon 2x12 XTR?


----------



## Heino77 (1. Oktober 2020)

Eventuell am Gravel interessant? Gibt ja diesen Übersetzer, dass man mit der GRX Gravity Schaltwerke "schalten" kann?


----------



## BigJohn (1. Oktober 2020)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Sehr exotisches Ding, wer fährt schon 2x12 XTR?


Es geht ja auch 1x12 damit. Ich würde wetten, dass das Schaltwerk auch 11-46 und andere Kassetten schafft, aber trotzdem ist es eine sonderbare Limitierung. 
Bei bike24 gabs das Schaltwerk letztens für ~100€, aber zum experimentieren wars mir dann doch noch bisschen zu teuer. 



Heino77 schrieb:


> Eventuell am Gravel interessant? Gibt ja diesen Übersetzer, dass man mit der GRX Gravity Schaltwerke "schalten" kann?


Ich würde mal behaupten, dass man am Gravelbike mit zweifach eher eine feine Abstufung möchte. Ansonsten kann man auch gleich das grx Schaltwerk nehmen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2020)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Sehr exotisches Ding, wer fährt schon 2x12 XTR?


Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (1. Oktober 2020)

Neu
Lesezeichen hinzufügen
#289
Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT Dämpfer 210x50 heute bei RCZ (ja, ich weiß) mit dem Code RCZOG46 für nur 214 Euro!

mit speziellem Auge für Santa Cruz


----------



## Remux (1. Oktober 2020)

bei welchem Santa Cruz passt denn der Dämpfer? bronson und Hightower haben ja bspw. 210x52,5 bzw 55


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. Oktober 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> bei welchem Santa Cruz passt denn der Dämpfer? bronson und Hightower haben ja bspw. 210x52,5 bzw 55


Beim SC 5010 passt der 210x50


----------



## Duke_do (1. Oktober 2020)

Ist ja nur ein Kunststoffspacer im Dämpfer der den Federweg begrenzt.
Habe mir einen bestellt, der geht direkt zu MST und dann habe ich den originalen als Backup.


----------



## Flo7 (1. Oktober 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Ist ja nur ein Kunststoffspacer im Dämpfer der den Federweg begrenzt.
> Habe mir einen bestellt, der geht direkt zu MST und dann habe ich den originalen als Backup.



Geht auch eher um den Bearing Buchsen... Falls er wirklich so kommt wie abgebildet!


----------



## Duke_do (1. Oktober 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Geht auch eher um den Bearing Buchsen... Falls er wirklich so kommt wie abgebildet!



Aber die passen ja auch perfekt in mein Hightower V2.
Aber du hast natürlich recht, wo das Kugellager nicht passt, da ist der Dämpfer nichts.
Mir ging es darum, dass man ihn bei allen SC mit 210 Einbaulänge nutzen könnte.


----------



## Remux (1. Oktober 2020)

Zum Select+ in meinem Hightower wird der nicht viel Unterschied machen. Aber das Bronson der Freundin könnte ein Upgrade des Deluxe R gebrauchen... Hmmm


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (1. Oktober 2020)

sherlock86 schrieb:


> [QUOTE = "ilfer, post: 16909124, member: 207495"]
> Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT Damper 210x50 today at RCZ (yes, I know) with the code *RCZOG46 * for only 214 euros!
> 
> [URL unfurl = "true"] https://www.rczbikeshop.com/de/rock...imate-rct-210x50mm-black-00-4118-252-110.html [ / Url]
> ...








						OUR PHILOSOPHY RCZ Bike Shop
					

RCZ Bike Shop




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. Oktober 2020)

Bitte das Regelwerk zum Schnäppchenthread auch in der Weltsprache Englisch veröffentlichen, ich fürchte sonst gehen hier bald im Forum die angry Smilies  aus ... 😢


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (2. Oktober 2020)

Baselayer mit Merino-Anteil -20%









						Endura Funktionsshirt Langarm BaaBaa Blend Kingfisher | Maciag Offroad
					

Endura MTB Funktions-Unterhemden/-Shirts BaaBaa Blend online bestellen ✓ JETZT 40% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## Heino77 (2. Oktober 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @sherlock86 this Thread is only to post the offers itself.
> If You like to diskuss, please use the other Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/page-708
> 
> ThankYou.



Selber postet das violette Rhino nur Offtopic in dem Thread, aber draufhauen kanns schnell.


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Oktober 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> *SANTA CRUZ NOMAD CARBON CC - RESERVE XX1 AXS KIT - MODELL 2020 DEAL *
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1128276
> 
> ...



Santa ist das neue YT! Nur günstiger :-D


----------



## Heino77 (6. Oktober 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Santa ist das neue YT! Nur günstiger :-D


Naja für AXS und Reserve ist es wirklich kein schlechter Deal, wenn mans will.
Beides verkaufen ginge auch noch dann hätte man ein gscheides Rad für 4000.


----------



## everywhere.local (6. Oktober 2020)

verstehe jetzt auch nicht, was daran so witzig sein soll


----------



## Epictetus (6. Oktober 2020)

ist an liqui molli dot 5.1 etwas besser als hier?






						Brembo L05005 Bremsflüssigkeit Dot 5.1: Amazon.de: Auto
					

Kaufen Sie Brembo L05005 Bremsflüssigkeit Dot 5.1 im Auto & Motorrad-Shop auf Amazon.de. Große Auswahl und Gratis Lieferung durch Amazon ab 29€.



					www.amazon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> ist an liqui molli dot 5.1 etwas besser als hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja klar, spürst du sofort.... am Geschmack....


----------



## toastet (6. Oktober 2020)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> ist an liqui molli dot 5.1 etwas besser als hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jop, man unterstützt ein deutsches Unternehmen mit LM


----------



## Svartaperlan (6. Oktober 2020)

Ist doch bei ATU auch nicht teurer.


----------



## Heino77 (7. Oktober 2020)

boarderking schrieb:


> nimm die https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...-rim-defence-ard-schlauch-paar-/rp-prod172999



Nur schlecht das Zeug. Die dehnen sich wie ein Ziegendarm, saugen Milch wie sonst was und bröseln wie ein alter Wecken Schwarzbrot.
Absolut keine Empfehlung.
Dann doch lieber den Vittoria Airliner oder Rimpact.


----------



## boarderking (7. Oktober 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Nur schlecht das Zeug. Die dehnen sich wie ein Ziegendarm, saugen Milch wie sonst was und bröseln wie ein alter Wecken Schwarzbrot.
> Absolut keine Empfehlung.
> Dann doch lieber den Vittoria Airliner oder Rimpact.


Komisch,  bei mir nicht


----------



## MarKurte (8. Oktober 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Nur schlecht das Zeug. Die dehnen sich wie ein Ziegendarm, saugen Milch wie sonst was und bröseln wie ein alter Wecken Schwarzbrot.
> Absolut keine Empfehlung.
> Dann doch lieber den Vittoria Airliner oder Rimpact.


Rimpact kann ich sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Oktober 2020)

-> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/all...rfahrungen-produkte-diskussion.845499/page-45


----------



## Heino77 (8. Oktober 2020)

boarderking schrieb:


> Komisch,  bei mir nicht


Dann guck einfach in den Tubeless Insert Thread. Bin nicht der Einzige.

Edit: Ups da war jemand schneller als ich.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (8. Oktober 2020)

Kann diese Sigma Sport Pulsuhr etwas? Eigentlich muss man bei dem Preis nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## nosaint77 (8. Oktober 2020)

Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (8. Oktober 2020)

Meme
Postet im Unterforum "Schnäppchen"


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Kann diese Sigma Sport Pulsuhr etwas? Eigentlich muss man bei dem Preis nicht lange überlegen.


Es gibt sie bei einigen Shops für diesen Preis. So toll kann sie also nicht sein oder der UVP ist einfach viel zu hoch.


----------



## Epictetus (8. Oktober 2020)

Artikel noch verfügbar?
-ja
ist der Preis verhandelbar?
-prinzipiell schon
Schmerzgrenze?

mtb news Kleinanzeigen (Leute mit 0 Bewertungen)
Hass


----------



## Daniel1893 (10. Oktober 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zur RF Lenker Geschichte:
> 
> RCZ hat sich mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt, der Lenker wurde von UPS abgeholt und ich bekomme mein Geld zurück.
> Sehr unkomplizierte und schnelle Abwicklung muss ich sagen. Dafür schon mal einen Daumen hoch!
> ...



Hast du die Kohle schon zurück bekommen?


----------



## bushDoctor (10. Oktober 2020)

Wie teuer waren die Race Face Lenker noch bei RCZ? Hab nun auch reklamiert, leider keine Auftragsnummer und suche nun die paypal-Zahlung...🤔


----------



## davez (10. Oktober 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Wie teuer waren die Race Face Lenker noch bei RCZ? Hab nun auch reklamiert, leider keine Auftragsnummer und suche nun die paypal-Zahlung...🤔


Verbuche es gedanklich als Spende für den Ausbau des Kundenservice.


----------



## Epictetus (10. Oktober 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Wie teuer waren die Race Face Lenker noch bei RCZ? Hab nun auch reklamiert, leider keine Auftragsnummer und suche nun die paypal-Zahlung...🤔


nibd sarl


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Oktober 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Verbuche es gedanklich als Spende für den Ausbau des Kundenservice.


Oder dafür den Lambo von der Wohnung zur Tanke fahren zu lassen. 🤗


----------



## Sahnie (10. Oktober 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Wie teuer waren die Race Face Lenker noch bei RCZ? Hab nun auch reklamiert, leider keine Auftragsnummer und suche nun die paypal-Zahlung...🤔


Vielleicht in deiner Bestell-Historie auf der RCZ-Seite? Die listen doch alles jahrelang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1893 (10. Oktober 2020)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Wie teuer waren die Race Face Lenker noch bei RCZ? Hab nun auch reklamiert, leider keine Auftragsnummer und suche nun die paypal-Zahlung...🤔


----------



## bushDoctor (11. Oktober 2020)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Vielleicht in deiner Bestell-Historie auf der RCZ-Seite? Die listen doch alles jahrelang.



Hatte über Paypal-Direktzahlung bestellt. Leider ohne vorherigen Login.



Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1130638



thx, das hilft 👍🏻


----------



## Onegear (11. Oktober 2020)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Hast du die Kohle schon zurück bekommen?



Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Freitag Abend mein Geld von RCZ für den Lenker über paypal anstandslos zurückbekommen. Dazu eine kurze Email von Nieves mit dem sinngemäßen Inhalt, dass das Geld wie besprochen zurückgebucht wurde.

Ich hatte für den Lenker inkl. Versand 51€ bezahlt.

Für mich ist die Geschichte damit erledigt und ich kann an dieser Stelle ein Lob für RCZ für die Abwicklung aussprechen. 

Happy Trails


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2020)

davez schrieb:


> *Lupine Blika R 4 (+ Bluetooth Remote) für 330 EUR *
> 
> mit "Gutschein": POWEREBAY9


Ist die mit Aha-Effekt für den gemeinen Chinalampen-Benutzer?


----------



## kordesh (12. Oktober 2020)

Antwort zu dem Unterschied Chinalampe zu Lupine bitte per PN an @BigJohn und nicht hier im Thread. Nicht dass ich nachher auch noch überzeugt bin von China auf Lupine wechseln zu müssen


----------



## davez (12. Oktober 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Antwort zu dem Unterschied Chinalampe zu Lupine bitte per PN an @BigJohn und nicht hier im Thread. Nicht dass ich nachher auch noch überzeugt bin von China auf Lupine wechseln zu müssen


Ich musste auch erst 3x China kaufen, bevor ich geheilt war und auf Lupine gegangen bin. Die Dinger sind echt so unfassbar teuer; aber leider geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. Oktober 2020)

:doppeldaumen: - und man muss keine Angst haben, dass einem der Akku auf dem Helm explodiert


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> :doppeldaumen: - und man muss keine Angst haben, dass einem der Akku auf dem Helm explodiert


Pfff... ich hab ne MagicShine MJ906 mit 3200 Lumen. Die brennt den Wald an und kostet 1/3 der Lupine. Mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Oktober 2020)

... ist doch ok - will auch keine Diskussion hier lostreten. Der Eine kann oder will sich eine Lupine leisten, der Andere eben nicht...


----------



## redspawn2005 (13. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Pfff... ich hab ne MagicShine MJ906 mit 3200 Lumen. Die brennt den Wald an und kostet 1/3 der Lupine. Mehr braucht es nicht.


Die hab ich mir neulich auch im Angebot geholt. Mehr braucht es echt nicht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ist ja Laberthread:

Habe auch schon einige Chinaböller gekauft, OK sie machen Licht.
Allerdings ist die Qualität wirklich so eine Sache und einen Ersatzakku bekommt man auch nur schwer weil die Stecker nicht gerade einheitlich sind.

Habe mir im letzte Jahr dann was von Hope gekauft, das ist schon etwas anderes.
Bessere Ausleuchtung, vernünftige Halterungen, länger Licht.

Ich denke, wer mit dem Licht nur abends mal nach hause fährt kann mit den Chinaböller gut leben.
Wer allerdings regelmäßig im dunkeln in den Wald fährt, der sollte mal über eine Markenlampe nachdeneken.
Ich gebe zu, Lupine ist mir etwas zu viel des Guten...


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist ja Laberthread:
> 
> Habe auch schon einige Chinaböller gekauft, OK sie machen Licht.
> Allerdings ist die Qualität wirklich so eine Sache und einen Ersatzakku bekommt man auch nur schwer weil die Stecker nicht gerade einheitlich sind.
> ...


Ich fahre regelmäßig und viel im Dunkeln. Am Lenker habe ich eine billige Lampe, am Helm die Magicshine. Eine Hope oder Lupine macht nicht mehr Licht und den Akku bekomme ich auch als Ersatzteil. Klar, so richtige Chinaböler würde ich auch nicht als Hauptlampe nehmen...

Bei 1:27 schalte ich die Hauptlampe zu.


----------



## schmitr3 (13. Oktober 2020)

Die Helligkeit selber ist doch gar nicht der Punkt bei den Chinalampen. Ich hatte schon mehrere, auch MagicShine. Die einen flackerten irgendwann, bei den anderen gab es Kabelbruch oder die spinnen, wenn es feucht wird. Die Ladenetzteile und Stecker sind ein Witz, die mitgelieferten Akkus ebenso. Wer damit leben kann und will, für den sind die absolut ok. Aber zuverlässig ist anders, und da rechtfertigt sich manch teurere Lampe irgendwann schon.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2020)

Wie gesagt. Ich fahre meine regelmäßig seit 2 Wintern und kann nichts dergleichen beklagen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Ich fahre meine regelmäßig seit 2 Wintern und kann nichts dergleichen beklagen.


Aber du kennst den Unterschied nicht.


----------



## Hans (13. Oktober 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber du kennst den Unterschied nicht.


Muss ich das, wenn ich keine Probleme habe?


----------



## kartoffelbrot (13. Oktober 2020)

Hans schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1132404


Hat aber schon ein ordentliches Gschmäckle, wenn diese prinzipiell nachvollziehbare Bitte von der "Jägerschaft" kommt. In selbiger gibt's zwar durchaus bestandsregulierende Schützen; aber auch ausgemusterte Möchtegernsniper.

Edit: Und denen geht's nur um ihr Hobby vs. unseres.


----------



## schmitr3 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hans schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1132404


Verzeih', da muss ich doch jetzt lachen,
denn ich lese dort manch lust'ge Sachen.
Auch muss ich den Kopf von links nach rechts bewegen,
wenn Jäger schreiben was von Fahren auf Wegen.

An die eig'ne Nase sollten die sich packen,
bevor sie and'ren ein Aug' aushacken.
Den Jägern Vorschriften mach' ich nie,
darum dem Grünrock auch ein Halali!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (13. Oktober 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Verzeih', da muss ich doch jetzt lachen,
> denn ich lese dort manch lust'ge Sachen.
> Auch muss ich den Kopf von links nach rechts bewegen,
> wenn Jäger schreiben was von Fahren auf Wegen.
> ...


irgendwie verstehe ich das problem nicht, jäger haben im prinzip irgendein mehrwert (wenn auch nicht alle), radfahrer die (warum auch immer) nachts mit einem bauscheinwerfer auf dem kopf den wald durchleuchten als als wären sie von der spusi und sich darauf einen keulen eigentlich nicht. aber es ist ja doitschland hier, ich darf  hier wann und wo und wie fahrne wie ich will


----------



## redspawn2005 (13. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich das problem nicht, jäger haben im prinzip irgendein mehrwert (wenn auch nicht alle), radfahrer die (warum auch immer) nachts mit einem bauscheinwerfer auf dem kopf den wald durchleuchten als als wären sie von der spusi und sich darauf einen keulen eigentlich nicht. aber es ist ja doitschland hier, ich darf  hier wann und wo und wie fahrne wie ich will


Soll auch Leute geben die Aufgrund des Jobs gern um 18-19Uhr noch ne 1-2 Stunden-Runde drehen möchten. Und da gehts eben nur mit Licht im Winter. Glaub nicht das @niconj nachts um 1Uhr durch die Wälder heizt...


----------



## hardtails (13. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> , jäger haben im prinzip irgendein mehrwert (wenn auch nicht alle)



erzähl mal mehr


----------



## Hans (13. Oktober 2020)

zur Info, ich bin kein Jäger 

kennt Ihr die Kampagne 

*Love Trails – Respect Rules: Verhaltensregeln für Biker*
*Die 6 goldenen Regeln*




> *1   TRAILSHARING* – Respektiere andere Wegenutzer
> 
> *2   NO SHORTCUTS* – Bleibe auf den Wegen
> 
> ...



die meisten Tierarten im Wald werden nicht bejagt, 
und wenn jamand nur Nachts Zeit hat zum biken, soll spinning machen und am Wochenende bike

Typisch, alle denken an sich, nur ich denke an mich


----------



## schmitr3 (13. Oktober 2020)

Im Winter fahre ich nach der Arbeit gerne noch eine Runde, das ist so um 17:00 Uhr, Lampe brauchst oft schon ab halb fünf. Wenn ich abends noch mit dem Hund raus muss, sind die einzigen, die noch unterwegs sind, entweder andere Hundebesitzer oder eben Jäger im SUV Richtung Wald.


----------



## isartrails (13. Oktober 2020)

Bin früher Nightrides gefahren. Damit hab ich aufgehört.
Die Gründe sind auf dem Schild aufgeführt.
Tiere im Wald reagieren auf Störung mit Fluchteflex.
Das verursacht Stress, kostet Energie und führt im schlimmsten Fall zu „Existenzdruck“.
Um das zu verstehen, brauchte ich keine Oberlehrer-Jägerschaft, keine Verbotsschilder und keine Respect rules-Kampagnen.
Ganz ohne Whataboutism und ohne mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen. Oft reicht der eigene Verstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (13. Oktober 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Im Winter fahre ich nach der Arbeit gerne noch eine Runde, das ist so um 17:00 Uhr, Lampe brauchst oft schon ab halb fünf. Wenn ich abends noch mit dem Hund raus muss, sind die einzigen, die noch unterwegs sind, entweder andere Hundebesitzer oder eben Jäger im SUV Richtung Wald.


Sehe ich auch so. Ich fahre im Sommer wie im Winter etwa zur gleichen Zeit im Wald. Nämlich zwischen 16 und 19 Uhr. Nur das es im Winter zu der Zeit eben mit Licht los geht. 
Ich glaube auch nicht, das die Tiere in Wald im Winter 16 Stunden lang Schlafen, nur weil es dunkel ist. 
Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## isartrails (13. Oktober 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, das die Tiere in Wald im Winter 16 Stunden lang Schlafen, nur weil es dunkel ist.


 Da hat es einer mal so gar nicht verstanden.
Nein, die schlafen nicht.


----------



## CrossX (13. Oktober 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Da hat es einer mal so gar nicht verstanden.
> Nein, die schlafen nicht.


Sorry, hatte den Smiley vergessen, damit es auch für den letzten als Ironie zu erkennen ist. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht mein Rad von Oktober bis April an die Wand hängen, nur weil es ab 17 Uhr dunkel ist. Wenn du in den hellen Stunden Zeit zum biken hast, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich hab das nicht.


----------



## pAn1c (13. Oktober 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte den Smiley vergessen, damit es auch für den letzten als Ironie zu erkennen ist.
> 
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht mein Rad von Oktober bis April an die Wand hängen, nur weil es ab 17 Uhr dunkel ist. Wenn du in den hellen Stunden Zeit zum biken hast, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich hab das nicht.


Dann hier ein Schnäppchen für dich 

Ohnelampefahrbar


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Oktober 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte den Smiley vergessen, damit es auch für den letzten als Ironie zu erkennen ist.
> 
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht mein Rad von Oktober bis April an die Wand hängen, nur weil es ab 17 Uhr dunkel ist. Wenn du in den hellen Stunden Zeit zum biken hast, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich hab das nicht.


Ja dann haste einfach PP, wenn du keine Zeit vor 16 Uhr hast. Wasn das für ne Rechtfertigung oder Legitimation mit Lampe in den Wald fahren zu dürfen?


----------



## s3pp3l (13. Oktober 2020)

Hans schrieb:


> Typisch, alle denken an sich, nur ich denke an mich



so schaut's aus ... ich finde auch die Gefahr unverhältnismäßig hoch, nur mit dem Licht einer Lampe über Waldwege zu brettern. Dem Wildschwein auf dem Weg wird's noch egal sein  

Es gibt doch Rollentrainer. Winter ist halt nur was für Wochenende-Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (13. Oktober 2020)

schweige er still


----------



## s3pp3l (13. Oktober 2020)

Hans schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1132404


... die hier ein Schild einbetoniert und Bäume gefällt hat, um Kirrungen anzulegen 
Gut Schuss!


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> *nur *mit dem Licht einer Lampe über Waldwege zu brettern.


Ging es nicht ursprünglich darum, ob eine Lupine ggü einem Chinaböller hier einen Mehrwert bietet? Mit meiner Lampe kann ich so fahren, als wäre es Taghell. Da siehst du mehr als genug.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Oktober 2020)

Also ich hab heute gelernt, dass ich ab sofort -der Umwelt zu Liebe- im Winter mit dem Auto durch den Wald in die Arbeit fahre, statt mit dem Fahrrad.


----------



## CrossX (13. Oktober 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also ich hab heute gelernt, dass ich ab sofort -der Umwelt zu Liebe- im Winter mit dem Auto durch den Wald in die Arbeit fahre, statt mit dem Fahrrad.


Oder mit dem Rollentrainer


----------



## culoduro (13. Oktober 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Oder mit dem Rollentrainer



In Zeiten von Corona ganz neue Bedeutung für
"Auf Arbeit fahren"


----------



## MirkoW (13. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich das problem nicht, jäger haben im prinzip irgendein mehrwert (wenn auch nicht alle), radfahrer die (warum auch immer) nachts mit einem bauscheinwerfer auf dem kopf den wald durchleuchten als als wären sie von der spusi und sich darauf einen keulen eigentlich nicht. aber es ist ja doitschland hier, ich darf  hier wann und wo und wie fahrne wie ich will



Die Jäger gehen doch genauso ihrem Hobby nach wie wir, nur dass wir uns halt einfach freuen nen Hirsch mal beobachten zu können und ihn nicht abschießen und an die Wand hängen müssen... 

Das Schild wurde bestimmt nur aufgestellt, damit sie selbst nachts in Ruhe im Wald hocken können...

Ich vermute übrigens die werden auch ne Lampe bis zum Hochsitz nutzen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Oktober 2020)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Die Jäger ...
> 
> Ich vermute übrigens die werden auch ne Lampe bis zum Hochsitz nutzen



Ja, die vom Geländewagen nämlich. 

Laufen weiter als das Auto lang ist, ist da nämlich nach meinen Beobachtungen nicht so en vogue.


----------



## davez (13. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich das problem nicht, jäger haben im prinzip irgendein mehrwert (wenn auch nicht alle), radfahrer die (warum auch immer) nachts mit einem bauscheinwerfer auf dem kopf den wald durchleuchten als als wären sie von der spusi und sich darauf einen keulen eigentlich nicht. aber es ist ja doitschland hier, ich darf  hier wann und wo und wie fahrne wie ich will


Ich weiss nicht, wo Du wohnst und wie Deine Arbeitszeiten sind. Aber bei uns ist es im Winter ab ca. 18 Uhr dunkel und ich brauche Licht (schon in der Dämmerung). Wenn ich also unter der Woche fahren will, muss ich zwangsläufig mit Licht fahren. Zudem ist es ein Unterschied, ob Du in einem dicht besiedelten Gebiet unterwegs bist oder irgendwo fernab der Zivilisation.
Und wenn Du etwas Ahnung hättest, wovon Du schreibst, wüßtest Du, dass in vielen Regionen in Deutschland das Mountainbiken im Wald extrem eingeschränkt ist und man auf vielen Wegen gar nicht fahren darf.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (13. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich fahre regelmäßig und viel im Dunkeln. Am Lenker habe ich eine billige Lampe, am Helm die Magicshine.



bei der Geschwindigkeit braucht’s auch nicht mehr Licht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (13. Oktober 2020)

Können wir zum Thema zurückkommen oder wollt ihr euch weiterhin gegenseitig die Taschen vollhauen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Oktober 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Können wir zum Thema zurückkommen oder wollt ihr euch weiterhin gegenseitig die Taschen vollhauen.


Über welchen schnapper sollen wir labern?😁


----------



## LarsLangfinger (13. Oktober 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Und wenn Du etwas Ahnung hättest, wovon Du schreibst, wüßtest Du, dass in vielen Regionen in Deutschland das Mountainbiken im Wald extrem eingeschränkt ist und man auf vielen Wegen gar nicht fahren darf.


 Was, wie kommst du nun dadrauf? Ich fahr nur da wo es erlaubt ist, und das ist quasi nabezu überall. Aber klar, wenn sich der davez nen Baustrahler auf den Kopf schnallt will er den auch querfeldein zwischen Brombeersträuchern nutzen. Ausserdem macht es nicht weniger unkorrekt nur weil ein Jäger sich unkorrekt verhält, ist ja wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## davez (13. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Was, wie kommst du nun dadrauf? Ich fahr nur da wo es erlaubt ist, und das ist quasi nabezu überall. Aber klar, wenn sich der davez nen Baustrahler auf den Kopf schnallt will er den auch querfeldein zwischen Brombeersträuchern nutzen. Ausserdem macht es nicht weniger unkorrekt nur weil ein Jäger sich unkorrekt verhält, ist ja wie im Kindergarten.


Schreibst Du selbst „...aber es ist ja doitschland hier, ich darf hier wann und wo und wie fahrne wie ich will“. Nahezu überall ist es erlaubt? In BW gibt es die 2 Meter Regel und fast allen Nationalparks (Eifel, Bayerischer Wald usw.) ist es stark eingeschränkt. Das gleiche gilt in der Nähe vieler Ballungszentren. Von Jägern habe ich nichts geschrieben (da ich selbst einer bin und das Thema mit zu vielen Emotionen behaftet ist). Dass Du von Deinem Verhalten auf andere schließt nennt man „Projektion“ und lässt tief blicken...


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Über welchen schnapper sollen wir labern?😁


Über das ganze Einge-Schnapper-t-sein. 🤣


----------



## kartoffelbrot (13. Oktober 2020)

Taugt eigentlich der Lidl-Montageständer was?
Und welcher Kaffeevollautomat ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## Nd-60 (13. Oktober 2020)

le_sM0u schrieb:


> Endura Thermo-jersey -40%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein L  und XL  bestellbar


----------



## k0p3 (13. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir geht XL noch.


----------



## fone (13. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die tolle Diskussion. 

Viel wichtiger wäre aber, dass mir bitte jemand eine PN schickt, wenn der fox dhx 2-way 216mm bei RCZ im Angebot ist bzw. es einen Rabattcode für ihn gibt. Danke! 

Bin wegen home office einfach nicht mehr so viel online... 😞


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. Oktober 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Von Jägern habe ich nichts geschrieben (da ich selbst einer bin und das Thema mit zu vielen Emotionen behaftet ist)


 Bist du der Daywalker? Und schimpfst du manchmal mit dir selbst, wenn du im Wald möglicherweise Wild aufschrecken könntest?


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Oktober 2020)

telemarker90 schrieb:


> Helm Bell super 3r. Leider nur in M aber für 165.70€ vlt interessant für den ein oder anderen
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Unisex-Erwachsene-SUPER-Fahrradhelm-Gloss/dp/B07J2QV895



Ich brauche keinen Helm.

Wollte nur die leidige Lampendiskussion stören


----------



## Splash (14. Oktober 2020)

davez schrieb:


> ... Jägern habe ich nichts geschrieben (da ich selbst einer bin und ...



Das würde mich jetzt auf eine andere Art Schnäppchen bringen ... wann war doch Zeit für Milchferkel? 😋😉


----------



## bushDoctor (14. Oktober 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen Helm.
> 
> Wollte nur die leidige Lampendiskussion stören



Interessiert mich aber. War da nicht etwas mit größerer Gefahr für den Kopf, wenn der Kinnschutz seitlich beschädigt wird? Preis ist top oder war schonmal besser?


----------



## redspawn2005 (14. Oktober 2020)

190€ statt 240€









						Feedback Sports Bike-Montageständer Pro Ultralight Rot/Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

Feedback Sports Fahrradständer Pro Ultralight online bestellen ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## Deleted 23985 (14. Oktober 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> 190€ statt 240€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achtung! Ultralight und nicht Elite Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (14. Oktober 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Achtung! Ultralight und nicht Elite Pro



Vor allen Dingen nicht Lidl Pro.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (14. Oktober 2020)

@BOOZE , gib alles!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2020)

Meine KitchenAid Klassik hat noch zwei Hände. 🤔
Dafür aber zum Fielmann-Tarif. 🤫


----------



## gakul (14. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Pfff... ich hab ne MagicShine MJ906 mit 3200 Lumen. Die brennt den Wald an und kostet 1/3 der Lupine. Mehr braucht es nicht.



Meine Erfahrung nach sind 3200 Chinalumen ungefähr 400 Lupinelumen.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2020)

LukaG schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung nach sind 3200 Chinalumen ungefähr 400 Lupinelumen.


Jedenfalls reicht die 906er mit 80% für alles 🤷‍♀️


----------



## wirme (14. Oktober 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls reicht die 906er mit 80% für alles 🤷‍♀️



Dito - die MS 906 hat gemessene 3.200 Lumen. Selbst mit 50 % reicht die. Gibt aber verschiedene Ausführungen - ich hab die 906 OP. Die hat ne Streulinse mit ner >120° Ausleuchtung.


----------



## Immerfahrer (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, mal was zum Thema Schnäppchen: Kennt jemand die Dichtmilch von Decathlon, taugt die was? Weiß jemand zufällig wer der Hersteller der Dichtmilch ist?


----------



## CrossX (15. Oktober 2020)

Immerfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo, mal was zum Thema Schnäppchen: Kennt jemand die Dichtmilch von Decathlon, taugt die was? Weiß jemand zufällig wer der Hersteller der Dichtmilch ist?


Wäre die den ein Schnäppchen, wenn sie taugt?


----------



## wirme (15. Oktober 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wäre die den ein Schnäppchen, wenn sie taugt?



250 ml für 10 € ?

Eher kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Immerfahrer (15. Oktober 2020)

Decathlon Btwin Tubeless Tyre Sealant
500 ml für 10€








						Fahrrad Flickzeug | jetzt einfach & schnell online kaufen | B'TWIN | DECATHLON
					

Flickzeug | Werkzeug, Kleber und Set´s |  jetzt einfach & schnell online kaufen




					www.decathlon.de
				




Wäre dann schon ein Schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (15. Oktober 2020)

Die 4 Bewertungen dazu sind wenig aussagefähig. Bei zwei Herren hat es "dicht gehalten" (was manche Reifen ja auch ohne Milch schaffen), einer hat damit Contis nicht dicht bekommen (was hier jede Woche mind. 1x zu lesen ist) und einer hat sich sich die Hose vollgemacht (auch nix ungewöhnliches).


----------



## CrossX (15. Oktober 2020)

Immerfahrer schrieb:


> Decathlon Btwin Tubeless Tyre Sealant
> 500 ml für 10€
> 
> 
> ...


Für den Preis zumindest kein großer Verlust, falls es nicht funktioniert. Vielleicht teste ich die beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## hw_doc (15. Oktober 2020)

Immerfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo, mal was zum Thema Schnäppchen: Kennt jemand die Dichtmilch von Decathlon, taugt die was? Weiß jemand zufällig wer der Hersteller der Dichtmilch ist?



Hält bei mir Onza auf DT-Swiss dicht. Hab keine Langzeiterfahrungen und abdichten musste es außer am Anfang noch nichts.

Die Rede ist von der hier:



Immerfahrer schrieb:


> Decathlon Btwin Tubeless Tyre Sealant
> 500 ml für 10€
> 
> 
> ...



Gab es AFAIR schon mal in einer anderen Flasche zum selben Kurs, alles ohne Amoniak. Wird im Mantel dann bläulich.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2020)

Für den Preis/L bestelle ich mir lieber den Liter Revosealant beim Shop X mit. Wenn man dringend Milch braucht -und ein Decathlon in der Nähe ist- aber durchaus eine Option


----------



## seblubb (15. Oktober 2020)

iirc war Decathlon die Schwalbe-Tinktur


----------



## Immerfahrer (15. Oktober 2020)

Wenn das tatsächlich so wäre, wäre das ja dann wiederum Stans NoTubes. Dann wäre das in der Tat ein Schnäppchen


----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2020)

Der Liter Stans kostet 21,50 bei r2


----------



## ekm (15. Oktober 2020)

DAS wäre dann aber mit Ammoniak


----------



## redspawn2005 (15. Oktober 2020)

Dann eben Conti Revo-Sealant für den gleichen preis (1L)









						CONTINENTAL Dichtmilch Revo Sealant 1000 ml, 22,50 €
					

CONTINENTAL Dichtmilch Revo Sealant 1000 ml Continental - Reifendichtmittel speziell für die Anforderungen und den Einsatz in Fahrradreifen und Schläuchen D




					r2-bike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gakul (15. Oktober 2020)

Ohne Ammoniak, funktioniert gut.








						EFFETTO MARIPOSA Caffelatex Tire Sealant 1000 ml, 22,50 €
					

EFFETTO MARIPOSA Caffélatex sealing milk 1000ml Caffélatex is used as seal milk preventively Instead of a tube , the tire is to be used (whether UST or conv




					r2-bike.com


----------



## ekm (15. Oktober 2020)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Dann eben Conti Revo-Sealant für den gleichen preis (1L)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ging mir nicht um das "Schnäppchen" sondern darum, dass die Decathlon Milch, die Schalbe/Stans sein soll


----------



## redspawn2005 (15. Oktober 2020)

ekm schrieb:


> Ging mir nicht um das "Schnäppchen" sondern darum, dass die Decathlon Milch, die Schalbe/Stans sein soll


Ah okay, dann hab ich noch geschlafen


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Oktober 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß  ;-)
> 
> RCZ Bike Shop:
> 
> ...


Du hast Socken für 600€ gekauft?


----------



## goldencore (15. Oktober 2020)

20% hat er ja auch für 1 Paar bekommen.


----------



## piilu (15. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Du hast Socken für 600€ gekauft?


EIn paar an die Familie der Rest für den Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (15. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Du hast Socken für 600€ gekauft?



Nee - für mich und die Holde Socken und Handschuhe.

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich keine wasserdichten Socken und Handschuhe zu hause habe.
Haben ist besser wie brauchen.
Klamotten für's Rattfahren, Ersatzteile und Ratt's kann man nie genug haben.

Der Sauerländer sorgt gerne vor.
Der hat auch immer ausreichend Gerstenkaltschale im Keller stehen


----------



## piilu (16. Oktober 2020)

BIKEYOKE Seatpost DIVINE 30.9x485mm Travel 185mm Triggy Remote  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>BIKEYOKE Seatpost DIVINE 30.9x485mm Travel 185mm Triggy Remote </strong></p> <p><br />Material: Aluminium</p> <p>Diameter: 30.9mm</p> <p>Length / Travel: 485mm / 185mm<br /><br />Setback<strong>:</strong> 0 mm<span style="text-decoratio




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## burn23 (16. Oktober 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> BIKEYOKE Seatpost DIVINE 30.9x485mm Travel 185mm Triggy Remote  RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> <p><strong>BIKEYOKE Seatpost DIVINE 30.9x485mm Travel 185mm Triggy Remote </strong></p> <p><br />Material: Aluminium</p> <p>Diameter: 30.9mm</p> <p>Length / Travel: 485mm / 185mm<br /><br />Setback<strong>:</strong> 0 mm<span style="text-decoratio
> ...



Gibt's hier nen Code für? Sorry, hab kein Newsletter von RCZ...


----------



## Flo7 (16. Oktober 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> BIKEYOKE Seatpost DIVINE 30.9x485mm Travel 185mm Triggy Remote  RCZ Bike Shop
> 
> 
> <p><strong>BIKEYOKE Seatpost DIVINE 30.9x485mm Travel 185mm Triggy Remote </strong></p> <p><br />Material: Aluminium</p> <p>Diameter: 30.9mm</p> <p>Length / Travel: 485mm / 185mm<br /><br />Setback<strong>:</strong> 0 mm<span style="text-decoratio
> ...





burn23 schrieb:


> Gibt's hier nen Code für? Sorry, hab kein Newsletter von RCZ...




Nein gibt aktuell keinen Code!  Somit weder günstig noch lagernd...


----------



## BigJohn (16. Oktober 2020)

Wenn das Sacki sieht...


----------



## Flo7 (16. Oktober 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn das Sacki sieht...



Aktuell kann mans sie eh nur zum "Listenpreis" bestellen, da hat Sack sich er nichts dagegen.

Hoffe allerdings schon seit Tagen auf einen Code


----------



## rhonin (16. Oktober 2020)

..... decathlon milch -> auf schlecht getapter dt swiss 20mm felge mit michelin mantel (wasweissichXC 2,25 aus Decathlon) 80km erzgebirge + halber tag trailpark - ALLES GUT!


----------



## xrage2 (16. Oktober 2020)

Immerfahrer schrieb:


> Decathlon Btwin Tubeless Tyre Sealant
> 500 ml für 10€
> 
> 
> ...


Funktioniert bei mir prima, ich habe gar keine Andere.


----------



## youdontknow (17. Oktober 2020)

Bremsbeläge Trickstuff Power 850PO AVID/Sram XO Trail, Guide
					

TR!CKSTUFF Bremsbelag Power  - der organische Bremsbelag hat den Vorteil eines thermischen    …




					fahrrad-teile.shop
				




Sollten die nicht auch an die Code R passen?


----------



## Blaubarschbub (17. Oktober 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Bremsbeläge Trickstuff Power 850PO AVID/Sram XO Trail, Guide
> 
> 
> TR!CKSTUFF Bremsbelag Power  - der organische Bremsbelag hat den Vorteil eines thermischen    …
> ...



Falls hier niemand hilft:
Fragen zu den Schnäppchen werden auch immer wieder  Gerne Hier gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Oktober 2020)

Bist du schon wach🤔


----------



## hw_doc (17. Oktober 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bist du schon wach🤔



Ist nur ne logische Schlussfolgerung aus der laufenden Montageständer-Diskussion und dem Gelaber, dass dort auch sonst immer wieder betrieben wird.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Bremsbeläge Trickstuff Power 850PO AVID/Sram XO Trail, Guide
> 
> 
> TR!CKSTUFF Bremsbelag Power  - der organische Bremsbelag hat den Vorteil eines thermischen    …
> ...


die der Guide passen nicht an die Code


----------



## kgoran79 (17. Oktober 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Bremsbeläge Trickstuff Power 850PO AVID/Sram XO Trail, Guide
> 
> 
> TR!CKSTUFF Bremsbelag Power  - der organische Bremsbelag hat den Vorteil eines thermischen    …
> ...


Nein, für die Code brauchst du die 840


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2020)

Sonst endet es wieder wie hier:




__





						223 mm-Adapter passt nicht richtig
					

Hallo,  ich habe mir eine 223er-Scheibe von Galfer mit dem entsprechenden Adapter von Galfer an eine Fox 36er montiert. Hat soweit auch geklappt (ist ja auch nicht so schwierig), jedoch habe ich folgendes Problem:  Der Bremssattel ist, was die Höhenlage angeht (d. h. der Abstand von der...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## hw_doc (17. Oktober 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sonst endet es wieder wie hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist aber auch gemein, schließlich gib es da noch die Guide RE mit alten, aber nicht uralten Code-Sätteln... Ist alles nicht so einfach bei SRAM, dazu noch wieder der alte Unterlegscheiben-Standard bei einer vermeintlich neuen Bremse und die Verwirrung ist perfekt.


----------



## Montigomo (19. Oktober 2020)

me72 schrieb:


> Selle Italia SLR Flow in Größe S2 bei ChainReactionCycles für 34,49 €
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls jemand brauch, habe ich eins übrig. PN an mich


----------



## nosaint77 (19. Oktober 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Aktuell kann mans sie eh nur zum "Listenpreis" bestellen, da hat Sack sich er nichts dagegen.
> 
> Hoffe allerdings schon seit Tagen auf einen Code



Heute 20% mit RCZN20 auf alles bis 600€ Einkaufswert im Warenkorb, ab 600€ RCZN25.


----------



## Flo7 (19. Oktober 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Heute 20% mit RCZN20 auf alles bis 600€ Einkaufswert im Warenkorb, ab 600€ RCZN25.



Danke aber immer noch zu teuer... Hab da noch den VGP vom letzten Jahr im Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (19. Oktober 2020)

Dafür ist die RaceFace Turbine R Dropper dann wieder interesannt.
Die ist baugleich mit der FOX Transfer.
Für 176 € plus Versand ist die ein Schnapper.





__





						RACEFACE Seatpost TURBINE R Dropper 31.6x457mm Travel 150mm Black (SP19TURRDP31.6X150BLK)  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>RACEFACE Seatpost TURBINE R Dropper 31.6x457mm Travel 150mm Black (SP19TURRDP31.6X150BLK) </strong></p> <p><strong>Material:</strong> aluminium</p> <p><strong>Travel: </strong>150mm</p> <p><strong>Diameter:</strong> 31.6mm</p> <p><stro




					www.rczbikeshop.com


----------



## nosaint77 (19. Oktober 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke aber immer noch zu teuer... Hab da noch den VGP vom letzten Jahr im Kopf



Soweit ich das nachverfolgt hab, waren das nur ne handvoll Stützen die SRAM/Rockshox als Muster bekommen haben und deswegen Sackis Puls auf 180 ging.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Oktober 2020)

Kamelle schrieb:


> 50 % Fullface Helm von CEBE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lustig, der Cebé Rockgarden scheint die gleiche Gussform zu haben wie der Urge Lunar.




__





						Lunar Black helmet - Urge Bike Products
					

The Lunar is a proud representative of the Urge D.N.A seeded at the highest level of national and international racing competitions.




					www.urgebike.com


----------



## JohnnyRider (21. Oktober 2020)

Kamelle schrieb:


> 50 % Fullface Helm von CEBE
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Lustig, der Cebé Rockgarden scheint die gleiche Gussform zu haben wie der Urge Lunar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taugt der/die? Haben nirgends etwas zu einer Zertifizierung gefunden.


----------



## Steefan (21. Oktober 2020)

fone schrieb:


> wenn der fox dhx 2-way 216mm bei RCZ im Angebot ist bzw. es einen Rabattcode für ihn gibt



Heute ist Dein Tag:


----------



## LarsLangfinger (21. Oktober 2020)

Diese Cebe Helme sehen aus wie meine damalige, schhreckliche Zahnspange. Da jucken mir direkt wieder die Narben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (21. Oktober 2020)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Taugt der/die? Haben nirgends etwas zu einer Zertifizierung gefunden.


Also zumindest der Urge Lunar hat CE1078 und ASTM F1952. Inwieweit der tatsächlich baugleich zum Cebé ist, weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## fone (21. Oktober 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Heute ist Dein Tag:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1136966


Danke! 
Und danke auch an Michel77 für die Nachricht! 
Leider war ich zu spät dran. ☹️


----------



## michel77 (21. Oktober 2020)

Gern geschehen. 
Schade, dass es nicht mehr geklappt hat.


----------



## ilfer (22. Oktober 2020)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Taugt der/die? Haben nirgends etwas zu einer Zertifizierung gefunden.


The Rockgarden is the very first full-face MTB helmet from CEBE. Our challenge was to integrate the strong CEBE identity into a new family of products. *By meeting the standards EN 1078 and ASTM 1952* with an extremely reduced weight of 880 grams, the Rockgarden offers protection and ventilation for the most demanding enduro racers. Its unique construction with an entire injected ABS part, including chinbar and in-mold back part, allowed to increase the frontal impact absorption and ventilation efficiency.





__





						Behance
					





					www.behance.net
				




Ich hab das Ding mal für meinen Sohn bestellt...


----------



## frittenullnull (22. Oktober 2020)

gibts für den FOX Van bei RCZ auch ein code?


----------



## fabeltierkater (22. Oktober 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> gibts für den FOX Van bei RCZ auch ein code?


Hab zumindest bei mir im Newsletter keinen gesehen


----------



## frittenullnull (22. Oktober 2020)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Hab zumindest bei mir im Newsletter keinen gesehen


finde leider auch keinen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Oktober 2020)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> gibts für den FOX Van bei RCZ auch *einen* code?
> Anhang anzeigen 1137152


es lesen schließlich auch Kinder mit


----------



## Mustermann_ (22. Oktober 2020)

Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen? Passt diese Gabel oder diese Gabel mit diesem Rahmen zusammen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Bene2 (22. Oktober 2020)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen? Passt diese Gabel oder diese Gabel mit diesem Rahmen zusammen?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!



Die Frage hab ich mir gestern auch den halben Vormittag gestellt und bin zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.
Lapierre selbst gibt da absolut keine Infos/technische Dokumentation auf der Website. 
Und nicht zu wissen welches Modelljahr Gabel und Rahmen sind macht die Sache auch nicht einfacher 😕


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mustermann_ (22. Oktober 2020)

Hilft das hier weiter? http://frameandwheelservices.blogspot.com/2015/03/2012-lapierre-cross-carbon-medium.html?m=1

Lapierre verweist übrigens bei Kompatibilitätsfragen auf Ihre Händler.


----------



## ma1208 (23. Oktober 2020)

Apa schrieb:


> Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Disc Boost Hinterrad Ltd. Edition kaufen | Bike-Discount
> 
> 
> Die 30mm Innenbreite des Newmen Evolution SL A.30 Limited Edition bietet dir die optimale Kombination zwischen Felgenbreite und Gewicht. Die breiten Felgen erlauben einen geringeren Luftdruck und machen dein AllMountain sicherer, komfortabler und verspielter.
> ...



ACHTUNG, ist anscheinend nach der alte HG-Freilauf. Wer XD oder Microspline fährt braucht einen nicht ganz billigen neuen Freilauf.


----------



## Apa (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich brauche Hg


----------



## ma1208 (23. Oktober 2020)

Apa schrieb:


> Ich brauche Hg



Bitte, gibt's z.B. hier: Hg


----------



## Apa (23. Oktober 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Bitte, gibt's z.B. hier: Hg


Oh Dankeschön


----------



## boblike (23. Oktober 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bei https://www.bikepalast.com auf fast alles Mwst. frei einkaufen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1137603



Gilt dies auch für Bestellungen aus Deutschland?
Wann wird die MWST abgezogen?
Im Warenkorb steht bei mir 20% MWST.


----------



## Flo7 (23. Oktober 2020)

boblike schrieb:


> Gilt dies auch für Bestellungen aus Deutschland?
> Wann wird die MWST abgezogen?
> Im Warenkorb steht bei mir 20% MWST.



Hast du ein Cube 2021 im Warenkorb? Falls ja, die sind ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2020)

Typeon schrieb:


> Der Code Geschenk5 funktioniert bei mir nicht. So komme ich nur auf einen Preis von  34,48 € ?


je öfter ein artikel angeklickt wird, desto höher steigt er im preis.


----------



## Dr_Ink (24. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (26. Oktober 2020)

Was meint ihr handel ich mir beim Kauf bei Galaxus nur ärger ein?


			https://www.galaxus.de/de/s3/product/rockshox-zeb-ultimate-charger-21-rc2-180mm-luft-velogabel-13525946
		

Der Deal wäre schon Spitze.
Wie wohl die Garantieabwicklung aussieht?

Danke & Grüße

MAster


----------



## davez (26. Oktober 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Was meint ihr handel ich mir beim Kauf bei Galaxus nur ärger ein?
> 
> 
> https://www.galaxus.de/de/s3/product/rockshox-zeb-ultimate-charger-21-rc2-180mm-luft-velogabel-13525946
> ...


Keine Ahnung zur Garantieabwicklung - aber ich habe dort schon ein paar mal eingekauft und das lief problemlos


----------



## hasardeur (26. Oktober 2020)

Garantie bei SRAM geht auch ohne Verkäufer über das Händlernetz.


----------



## MAster (26. Oktober 2020)

Ja, aber da habe ich immer ein schlechtes Gefühl das wo anders hinzuschicken...
Bedeutet ja immer nur arbeit für die.


----------



## YRider (26. Oktober 2020)

Die halbe Schweiz bestellt bei Galaxus, der Kundenservice ist top. Wird in DE hoffentlich auch so sein.


----------



## MAster (26. Oktober 2020)

Die Bewertungen sind schon durchwachsen:








						Galaxus.de wird auf Trustpilot mit 3,2 von 5 als „Akzeptabel“ bewertet
					

Finden Sie, dass der TrustScore von Galaxus.de passt? Berichten Sie von Ihren Erfahrungen und lesen Sie die Bewertungen von 933 Kunden.




					de.trustpilot.com
				



Habe auch mal gelesen, dass sie bei Rücksendungen Abzüge wegen geöffneter Verpackung geben, was in D ja eigentlich unzulässig ist.
Weiß jemand ob sie das immer noch praktizieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FritzeF (26. Oktober 2020)

Hab mal einen Garantiefall bei Galaxus gehabt. Da war ein RC car nach 2 Monaten defekt. Weil kein neues lieferbar war gab es eine Erstattung, aber auch nur von circa 70%.
Hab es hingenommen, fand s aber schon frech, bzw. ärgerlich. Musste ja für ein neues ja wieder den vollen Betrag zahlen 

Das ist jetzt 3 Monate her...


----------



## hasardeur (26. Oktober 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Ja, aber da habe ich immer ein schlechtes Gefühl das wo anders hinzuschicken...
> Bedeutet ja immer nur arbeit für die.



Der Händler muss nur bei SRAM ein Ticket eröffnen. Einschicken kannst Du dann selbst.


----------



## MAster (26. Oktober 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der Händler muss nur bei SRAM ein Ticket eröffnen. Einschicken kannst Du dann selbst.


Bei bike-discount und bike-components machen sie das nicht. 
Hier in München vor Ort wirst quasi mit der Schrotflinte rausbegleitet, wenn du mit Fremdteilen / Rädern ankommst


----------



## mip86 (27. Oktober 2020)

kuller schrieb:


> Bei Sport Buck gibt's gerade 40% auf Deuter. Falls noch jemand einen Rucksack braucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deuter Attack Enduro 16 für 107,97€!!! Vielen Dank


----------



## k0p3 (27. Oktober 2020)

lowrider1986 schrieb:


> Deuter Attack Enduro 16 für 107,97€!!! Vielen Dank



Weil der erste inzwischen etwas ramponiert ist, habe ich da vorsorgehalber auch mal zugeschlagen.👍


----------



## fone (27. Oktober 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Bei bike-discount und bike-components machen sie das nicht.
> Hier in München vor Ort wirst quasi mit der Schrotflinte rausbegleitet, wenn du mit Fremdteilen / Rädern ankommst


Zumindest Bikeavenue hat bei mir die Reverb für nen 10er eingeschickt.
Leider wurde die Leitung von irgendwem an der falschen Stelle getrennt (nicht am Connectamajic), ist folglich ausgelaufen und seitdem wohnt die Stütze in einer Penny-Tüte, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## MAster (27. Oktober 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Zumindest Bikeavenue hat bei mir die Reverb für nen 10er eingeschickt.
> Leider wurde die Leitung von irgendwem an der falschen Stelle getrennt (nicht am Connectamajic), ist folglich ausgelaufen und seitdem wohnt die Stütze in einer Penny-Tüte, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


Das ist ja dann auch ganz großes Kino.... Hab noch ne Leitung im Keller falls du Bedarf hast, einfach PN schreiben.


----------



## fone (27. Oktober 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Das ist ja dann auch ganz großes Kino.... Hab noch ne Leitung im Keller falls du Bedarf hast, einfach PN schreiben.


Die Leitung ist schon noch intakt, müsste nur mal entlüftet/neu befüllt werden... aber da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon eine Transfer gekauft hatte, hat die Reverb keine Liebe mehr erfahren.


----------



## Apa (27. Oktober 2020)

Kann mir jemand n Tipp geben: der BC loamer für 299 oder das newmen hinterrad edition sl a.30 für 250.
Das sl a.30 hat mehr Rasterpunkte und ist breiter...
Bin überfragt


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. Oktober 2020)

die Felge ist aus einer anderen Legierung beim a.30, den würde ich vorziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones_D (27. Oktober 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> BC Loamer 29" Boost XD um 299€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und schon vorbei, kostet wieder 399€


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2020)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Und schon vorbei, kostet wieder 399€



Is ja fast wie bei RCZ


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. Oktober 2020)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Und schon vorbei, kostet wieder 399€


Gab es Anfang des Jahres für 249€


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Oktober 2020)

LTB schrieb:


> wer denkt sich diese "Farben" aus


Und die Preise. Meine Five Ten halten nie wirklich lange, bisher habe ich aber leider keine gescheite Alternative gefunden.


----------



## LTB (28. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Und die Preise. Meine Five Ten halten nie wirklich lange, bisher habe ich aber leider keine gescheite Alternative gefunden.


Meine EPS Freerider high halten jetzt schon relativ lange...2 jahre glaube ich...

Aber auch im Angebot für unter 80€ gekauft. Denn vollpreis zahlt ja keiner  

90€ für die Trailcross ist schon OK, also gemessen an dem was die sonst kosten ~110-140€


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Oktober 2020)

LTB schrieb:


> Meine EPS Freerider high halten jetzt schon relativ lange...2 jahre glaube ich...
> 
> Aber auch im Angebot für unter 80€ gekauft. Denn vollpreis zahlt ja keiner
> 
> 90€ für die Trailcross ist schon OK, also gemessen an dem was die sonst kosten ~110-140€


Ich versuch immer richtige Schnäppchen zu machen. Das beste waren die Rasta Schuhe für 30€. Sind hässlich aber das ist mir egal.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich fine die Farbe goil. Besser als diese allgegenwärtigen Neonfarben die jeden Radfahrer aussehen lassen wie ein Überbleibsel der Loverparade.


----------



## LTB (28. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich versuch immer richtige Schnäppchen zu machen. Das beste waren die Rasta Schuhe für 30€. Sind hässlich aber das ist mir egal.


Uff, krasse Farbkombi 

Ja klar, aber wenn die "richtigen Schnäppchen" seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten auf sich warten lassen, dann nehme ich eben nur die "normalen" Angebote. Seit dem ich die EPS High fahre habe ich die Trailcross auf meiner Liste, bei den meisten Angeboten unter 100€ war ich zu langsam oder meine Größe war nicht verfügbar. 

Aber wenn du die für 30€ iwo findest, gerne ne PN


----------



## talisman (28. Oktober 2020)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Und schon vorbei, kostet wieder 399€



und wieder 299€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heliusdh (28. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Und die Preise. Meine Five Ten halten nie wirklich lange, bisher habe ich aber leider keine gescheite Alternative gefunden.



Ich fahre den Northwave Tribe und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Passform ist etwas enger, so dass ich immer eine Nummer größer wähle


----------



## ylfcm (28. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Und die Preise. Meine Five Ten halten nie wirklich lange, bisher habe ich aber leider keine gescheite Alternative gefunden.


Ich kann den Hype ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich verstehen. Mein Erfahrungsrepertoire beschränkt sich zwar nur auf ein Paar 5-10, aber ebenjenes war halt auch nur "normal". Konnte nix besser als andere Schuhe und hält auch nicht ewig. Dafür dann dreistellig zahlen ist irgendwie wenig klug.



niconj schrieb:


> Ich versuch immer richtige Schnäppchen zu machen. Das beste waren die Rasta Schuhe für 30€. Sind hässlich aber das ist mir egal.


Ja, mein Limit für Radschuhe - die ja in erster Linie zum kaputtmachen da sind - liegt auch bei €30. Klar von Vorteil wenn man abnorme Schuhgröße hat, aber stinknormale Skateschuhe/Basketballstiefel findet man in jeder Größe im Ausverkauf in dem Preisbereich. Die sind dann halt auch hässlich, aber das "stört" nur bis zur ersten Matschfahrt


----------



## freetourer (28. Oktober 2020)

LTB schrieb:


> Meine EPS Freerider high halten jetzt schon relativ lange...2 jahre glaube ich...
> 
> Aber auch im Angebot für unter 80€ gekauft. Denn vollpreis zahlt ja keiner
> 
> 90€ für die Trailcross ist schon OK, also gemessen an dem was die sonst kosten ~110-140€





LTB schrieb:


> Uff, krasse Farbkombi
> 
> Ja klar, aber wenn die "richtigen Schnäppchen" seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten auf sich warten lassen, dann nehme ich eben nur die "normalen" Angebote. Seit dem ich die EPS High fahre habe ich die Trailcross auf meiner Liste, bei den meisten Angeboten unter 100€ war ich zu langsam oder meine Größe war nicht verfügbar.
> 
> Aber wenn du die für 30€ iwo findest, gerne ne PN



Die EPS fahre ich unter anderem auch - plus Impact Pro, Freerider, Trailcross SL und Trailcross Protect.

Den EPS High suche ich aktuell noch für meine bessere Hälfte - scheints aber nirgends mehr zu geben.


----------



## eFMx (28. Oktober 2020)

Warum kann ich denn, zum Beispiel die Fox 36 Factory aus dem Newsletter von RCZ, nicht im Shop finden... Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. Oktober 2020)

eFMx schrieb:


> Warum kann ich denn, zum Beispiel die Fox 36 Factory aus dem Newsletter von RCZ, nicht im Shop finden... Jemand eine Idee?


Normal, hatte ich in letzter Zeit auch öfter...


----------



## ma1208 (28. Oktober 2020)

Wenn Artikel ausverkauft sind, sind sie in der Regel nicht mehr zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (28. Oktober 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wenn Artikel ausverkauft sind, sind sie in der Regel nicht mehr zu finden.



Das ist häufig genug bereits in der Minute nachdem der Newsletter ankommt der Fall. Das Lagerhaltungssystem bei RCZ scheint eher mittelmäßig zu sein...


----------



## ma1208 (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube das Problem ist eher, dass nicht jeder Newsletter gleichzeitig ankommt, vor allem in den verschiedenen Sprachen.


----------



## Nd-60 (28. Oktober 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Das ist häufig genug bereits in der Minute nachdem der Newsletter ankommt der Fall. Das Lagerhaltungssystem bei RCZ scheint eher mittelmäßig zu sein...


nur weil du den NL um X:XXUhr bekommst, heisst das nicht das andere ihn zur gleichen Zeit bekommen ;})


----------



## toastet (28. Oktober 2020)

Dazu würde ich auch bei RCZ mittlerweile auf Botkäufe tippen bei bestimmten sehr güstigen Produkten. Gibt ja mittlerweile einige, die ihren eigenen RCZ-Laden betreiben mit deren Waren.


----------



## eFMx (28. Oktober 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Wenn Artikel ausverkauft sind, sind sie in der Regel nicht mehr zu finden.


Da steht bei mir in der Regel "Epuisé" und der Artikel ist trotzdem noch gelistet...


----------



## Jierdan (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab den newsletter extra auf Französisch abonniert, in der Hoffung, dass das der schnellste wäre


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich hab den newsletter extra auf Französisch abonniert, in der Hoffung, dass das der schnellste wäre



Ist er nicht...


----------



## messias (29. Oktober 2020)

me72 schrieb:


> Selle Italia SLR Flow in Größe S2 bei ChainReactionCycles für 34,49 €
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falls jemand bei dem Angebot zu kurz kam - ich würde meine SLR Flow S2 und L2 zum Einkaufspreis (S2 34,49€, L2 31,99€) wieder abgeben. Einfach PN an mich bei Interesse - für die Abwicklung würde ich dann eine Bikemarkt-Anzeige erstellen.

EDIT: Beide weg.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Oktober 2020)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Und schon vorbei, kostet wieder 399€


und schon wieder 299€








						29" Laufräder und Laufradsätze Shop | bike-components
					

29" Laufräder und Laufradsätze für Dein Bike bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				



(bin allerdings schon versorgt)


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2020)

CKatWeb schrieb:


> Aktuell bei wiggle im Angebot XTR 11-Fach SGS Schaltwerk für 102,99€ wenn auch nicht auf Lager
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mal versucht den artikel in den warenkorb zu werfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CKatWeb (29. Oktober 2020)

Leider nein, ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen. Schade.


----------



## Jones_D (29. Oktober 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> und schon wieder 299€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seit gestern schon, wurde aber auch gestern morgen schon gepostet.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Oktober 2020)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Seit gestern schon, wurde aber auch gestern morgen schon gepostet.



War aber zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr online, like RCZ ;-)


----------



## nosaint77 (30. Oktober 2020)

Die Öhlins RXF36 Coil interessiert mich, aber ist sowas heutzutage noch fahrbar? Ein Test hat die typischen Schwächen von Stahlfederung als Nachteile aufgezählt. Unbestrittener Vorteil ist das ansprechverhalten auf kleine Unebenheiten... also nichts neues. Einsatzzweck wäre am Trailbike überwiegend Touren im Mittelgebirge.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Oktober 2020)

Und welche Schwächen wären das, vom Gewicht abgesehen? Luftgabeln werden immer an der Linearität ihrer Kennlinie gemessen. Coil Gabeln sind einfach linear.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Oktober 2020)

Bieten die inzwischen besseren Service? Das, was da vor einer Weile ablief, war ja unter aller Kanone, so dass ich mir die Teile noch nicht mal für die RCZ-Preise bei R2-Bike (oder einem anderen Shop mit erstklassigem Service ohne Lieferlotto) kaufen würde...


----------



## nosaint77 (30. Oktober 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und welche Schwächen wären das, vom Gewicht abgesehen? Luftgabeln werden immer an der Linearität ihrer Kennlinie gemessen. Coil Gabeln sind einfach linear.











						The Lab: Öhlins RXF 36 Coil Gabel im Test
					

In der Kategorie „The Lab“ präsentieren wir spannende Produkte, die wir für euch ausprobiert haben. Manche waren monatelang im Einsatz, andere haben wir nur kurz abgecheckt. Diesmal verraten wir euch, wie sich die Öhlins RXF 36 Coil Gabel im Test geschlagen hat. Nachdem sie schon fast in...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## hasardeur (30. Oktober 2020)

Der Test ist total widersprüchlich (19% SAG sagt alles, vielleicht waren es aber auch 19,2% ). Gerade im steilen Gelände stehen lineare Gabeln (also auch Coil-Gabeln) deutlich höher im Federweg. Man kann natürlich seine Luftgabel dermaßen zuspacern, dass sie früh in die Progression geht und dann im Vergleich höher im FW steht. Dann wirst Du den FW aber kaum nutzen können, es sei denn, Du bist der hyper-aggressive Fahrer, den die da beschreiben.

Also entweder den Testern glauben und nicht kaufen oder sich selbst mit der Materie beschäftigen und kaufen.


----------



## michael66 (30. Oktober 2020)

Die RXF coil fand ich sehr gut,hatte Öhlins letztes Jahr mal für 450€ verkauft.
Service macht zb.auch Flatout Suspension,von daher auch kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (1. November 2020)

Bei Chainreactioncycles gabs neulich den Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Lenker im Sale für ca. 66€.
Ich hatte beim 800mm breiten Lenker mit 38mm rise zugeschlagen, der ist mir aber bei der Montage doch zu hoch. 
Hat jemand zufällig einen mit 25mm rise bestellt und möchte tauschen? 

Lenker ist nicht gefahren, nur gerade Mal montiert.


----------



## seto2 (2. November 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Da wird bis Ende Nov. ein Gutschein überflüssig


Ich Stelle mich wohl etwas an, aber  ein.mir werden Versandkosten berechnet. Muss ich eine. Code einlösen?


----------



## jatschek (2. November 2020)

Wird automatisch am Ende an der Kasse abgezogen.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (2. November 2020)

seto2 schrieb:


> Ich Stelle mich wohl etwas an, aber  ein.mir werden Versandkosten berechnet. Muss ich eine. Code einlösen?


durchziehen! am Schluss fehlen die Versandkosten. hat mich auch etwas verunsichert.


----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2020)

... werden beim weiteren Bestellvorgang im Warenkorb abgezogen - klick Dich einfach mal weiter durch...


----------



## heliusdh (2. November 2020)

seto2 schrieb:


> Ich Stelle mich wohl etwas an, aber  ein.mir werden Versandkosten berechnet. Muss ich eine. Code einlösen?



Die werden im letztem Schritt kurz vorm bezahlen abgezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2020)

- 4 mal


----------



## davez (3. November 2020)

__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




@EL_Rey bitte hier posten


----------



## Toolkid (4. November 2020)

Kein Schnapper, aber für den ein oder anderen vielleicht trotzdem interessant:
OneUp Components hat das EDC Tap (Gewindeschneider) wieder auf Lager
->https://eu.oneupcomponents.com/products/edc-tap


----------



## Apa (4. November 2020)

Dorango schrieb:


> 10% Rabatt ab 150€
> 
> Thule Fahrradanhänger lohnen sich dort.
> 
> Thule cab 2 Idealo 789,99 bei den für 683,09



Geil alle Thule vom Preis hochgesetzt. Bin gespannt ob meine Bestellung durchgeht...


----------



## Dorango (4. November 2020)

Apa schrieb:


> Geil alle Thule vom Preis hochgesetzt. Bin gespannt ob meine Bestellung durchgeht...



Voll die Verarsche hoffe das ich den Preis bekomme von 683€. Weil sonst ist es kein echtes Angebot.


----------



## Nd-60 (4. November 2020)

Meine freundin hat letztens bei nen Sport für 800 euro bestellt. obs nen Preisfehler war wissen wir nicht.  Das war mal nen Schnäppchen


----------



## isartrails (5. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> *Northwave Raptor Arctic GTX Winter MTB Schuhe 112 EUR*
> Den Schuh fahre ich selbst und bin sehr zufrieden. Etwas schwieirg anzuziehen, aber wasserdicht und sehr bequem. Kein Schuh, um zu laufen, Sohle ist sehr steif


Da es nur Größe 42 gibt, wäre es nicht ganz unwichtig zu wissen, wie der Schuh größenmäßig ausfällt. Den Italienern wird gerne nachgesagt, dass sie eher knapp bemessen sind und man eine Nummer größer nehmen sollte. @davez : kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## s0nic (5. November 2020)

Hab bei Shimano 47, bei NW 46 ... die sind auch eher auf der schmäleren Seite


----------



## davez (5. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Da es nur Größe 42 gibt, wäre es nicht ganz unwichtig zu wissen, wie der Schuh größenmäßig ausfällt. Den Italienern wird gerne nachgesagt, dass sie eher knapp bemessen sind und man eine Nummer größer nehmen sollte. @davez : kannst du das bestätigen?


NW fallen „normal“ aus. Persönlich trage ich Winterschuhe gerne eine Größe größer, damit noch dicke Socken rein passen und ich die Zehen bewegen kann.

Das ist ein „drop down“ Menü auf der Website für die Größenauswahl, es sind noch viele Größen erhältlich (auch 43)


----------



## isartrails (5. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Das ist ein „drop down“ Menü


  War ich blind. (Bzw. die Seiten"Architektur" ist schon ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (5. November 2020)

Nukeproof Mega 29 er Rahmen mir Dämpfer in allen Größen für 959€ 😍
Nur noch die Frage L oder XL kaufen 🤗








						Nukeproof Mega Alu Mountainbike Rahmen (29 Zoll) 2019 | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Mega Alu Mountainbike Rahmen (29 Zoll) 2019 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## davez (5. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> War ich blind. (Bzw. die Seiten"Architektur" ist schon ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig...)


Hmmm, ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen; es steht sogar drüber und die Pfeile sind auch eindeutig. Die Lesebrille ist ab einem bestimmten Alter nicht mehr weg zu diskutieren   In den Restaurants beschweren sich die Leute dann auch über das Kleingedruckte Menü oder das schlechte Licht  Man muss der Realität ins Auge blicken, der Zahn der Zeit nagt unaufhörlich 😉


----------



## freetourer (5. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> War ich blind. (Bzw. die Seiten"Architektur" ist schon ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig...)



Ein weiterer Punkt, der ja in Deinem Online-Shop demnächst (wann ist nochmal der Launch?) anders umgesetzt wird.... !


----------



## isartrails (5. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Man muss der Realität ins Auge blicken, der Zahn der Zeit nagt unaufhörlich 😉
> Anhang anzeigen 1144935


Dein Screenshot sieht nur fast so aus wie mein Screen: Die beiden Auswahlpfeile neben dem Preis gibt's bei mir nicht. Lass mich raten: du bist "Generation Smartphone" und connectest dich mit der Welt via Mobile? Ich hingegen benutze noch den guten alten Komputer, da sehen manche Dinge anders aus. 
Aber soll jetzt keine Entschuldigung sein, du hast recht: der Zahn der Zeit nagt und die wenigen Stunden, die mir noch auf dem Bike vergönnt sind, will ich wenigstens trockene Füsse haben ...


----------



## davez (5. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Dein Screenshot sieht nur fast so aus wie mein Screen: Die beiden Auswahlpfeile neben dem Preis gibt's bei mir nicht. Lass mich raten: du bist "Generation Smartphone" und connectest dich mit der Welt via Mobile? Ich hingegen benutze noch den guten alten Komputer, da sehen manche Dinge anders aus.
> Aber soll jetzt keine Entschuldigung sein, du hast recht: der Zahn der Zeit nagt und die wenigen Stunden, die mir noch auf dem Bike vergönnt sind, will ich wenigstens trockene Füsse haben ...


Generation Firefox - Screenshot vom Rechner
Ich hoffe, die Schuhe passen und sind bequem.  Beim Anziehen der Schuhe merke ich auch, dass ich älter werde


----------



## messias (5. November 2020)

Ich brech hier mal ne Lanze für die trüben Augen von @isartrails 
So sieht das bei mir aufm Handy aus und ich habe auch erst gedacht, es gäbe nur noch eine Größe:



Das Ding ist ein Ausklappmenü, der blaue Punkt allerdings suggeriert einen Radio-Button und deren Eigenschaft ist nunmal, dass man alle verfügbaren Auswahlmöglichkeiten sofort sieht - ohne drauf zu klicken.
Keine Große Sache natürlich, aber objektiv schlechtes Design.


----------



## isartrails (5. November 2020)

messias schrieb:


> Keine Große Sache natürlich, aber objektiv schlechtes Design.


Danke. Du bist mein Held.
(sollte ich jemals einen Shop machen, dann wär das dort natürlich besser gelöst. Aber in meinem Shop gäb's eh nur White Russians...).


----------



## kartoffelbrot (5. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Danke. Du bist mein Held.
> (sollte ich jemals einen Shop machen, dann wär das dort natürlich besser gelöst. Aber in meinem Shop gäb's eh nur White Russians...).


Keine Teppiche?


----------



## blubboo (6. November 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> und schon wieder 299€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibts noch irgendwo die Zahnscheibe mit mehr (36?) Zähnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (6. November 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Gibts noch irgendwo die Zahnscheibe mit mehr (36?) Zähnen?



Die gabs nie mit mehr als 36Z.


----------



## Flo7 (6. November 2020)

Weiß jemand ob dieser LRS Zahnscheiben oder einen Klinkenfreilauf hat? 





__





						Bikepalast Österreich
					

Fahrräder, Bikes, E-Bikes, Zubehör, Ersatzteile, Bekleidung und vieles mehr! Bikepalast Österreich Online Shop.




					www.bikepalast.com


----------



## hasardeur (6. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die gabs nie mit mehr als 36Z.



Da steht auch nicht "mehr als", sondern mehr (36?), was vermutlich ausdrücken soll, dass die angestrebte Zahl 36 ist.


----------



## ernmar (6. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob dieser LRS Zahnscheiben oder einen Klinkenfreilauf hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Beschreibung steht was von einer DT Swiss 360 Nabe. Wenn man danach googled kommt meistens ein PAWL Freilauf.


----------



## spümco (6. November 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Gibts noch irgendwo die Zahnscheibe mit mehr (36?) Zähnen?


würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## bs99 (6. November 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Nukeproof Mega 29 er Rahmen mir Dämpfer in allen Größen für 959€ 😍
> Nur noch die Frage L oder XL kaufen 🤗
> 
> 
> ...


wie gross bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (6. November 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung steht was von einer DT Swiss 360 Nabe. Wenn man danach googled kommt meistens ein PAWL Freilauf.



Dann hab ich eh richtig gegoogelt, danke!


----------



## michael66 (6. November 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> wie gross bist?


Ich bin 190 cm groß,liege da immer zwischen L und XL.
In XL ist das Oberrohr beim Mega schon sehr lang,soll auch für Touren genutzt werden.


----------



## SKa-W (6. November 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Ich bin 190 cm groß,liege da immer zwischen L und XL.
> In XL ist das Oberrohr beim Mega schon sehr lang,soll auch für Touren genutzt werden.



Aufjedenfall XL. Ich bin 1,93m groß und hatte das 2017er/2018er in XL, das hätte gerne noch 5cm länger sein dürfen.


----------



## Apa (6. November 2020)

Dorango schrieb:


> Voll die Verarsche hoffe das ich den Preis bekomme von 683€. Weil sonst ist es kein echtes Angebot.



Meiner ging eben raus 👍


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. November 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Ich bin 190 cm groß,liege da immer zwischen L und XL.
> In XL ist das Oberrohr beim Mega schon sehr lang,soll auch für Touren genutzt werden.


Auf jeden Fall XL, gerade wenn du gerne Touren fährst. Das L müsste zu gedrungen sein, je nach Schrittlänge von dir. Fahre das 2018er 275 in L bei 185 und 89 SL. Passt perfekt. Wobei mich das XL schon Mal reizen würde zum testen.


----------



## Danimal (6. November 2020)

XT 4-Kolben Bremse M8020 für 87,72€ bei bike24:

https://www.bike24.de/p1395743.html?q=br-m8020


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. November 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Gibts noch irgendwo die Zahnscheibe mit mehr (36?) Zähnen?


Gibts auch 54 ;-) für DT 350





						DT Swiss Zahnscheibe DT Superlight 54er Zahnung (2 Stk.) - HWTXXX00NSK54S
					

Upgrade Zahnscheiben für alle DT Swiss Star Ratchet Naben. Erhöhen die Anzahl der Rastpunkte auf 54. ▶ Ausführung: HWTXXX00NSK54S




					www.bike24.de
				




Gibts auch 36





						DT Swiss Upgrade Kit SL Star Ratchet Naben auf 36er Zahnung - HWTXXX00NSK36S
					

Upgrade Zahnscheiben für alle DT Swiss Star Ratchet Naben. Erhöhen die Anzahl der Rastpunkte. ▶ Ausführung: HWTXXX00NSK36S




					www.bike24.de
				




36 ist geiler...(Sound). ;-)


----------



## Dorango (6. November 2020)

Apa schrieb:


> Meiner ging eben raus 👍



meiner ist angekündigt.


----------



## blubboo (6. November 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Gibts auch 54 ;-) für DT 350
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das passt in den Loamer LRS?


----------



## mrwulf (6. November 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Und das passt in den Loamer LRS?



Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2020)

Wer ohne Hinhören den Unterschied zwischen 36 und 52 Rastpunkten merkt, der darf sich einen Keks aus der Dose nehmen.....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. November 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Und das passt in den Loamer LRS?


oh...sorry, verwechselt. Ich bezog mich auf die/meine DT Nabe. Der Loamer hat eine andere...


----------



## beat_junkie (6. November 2020)

Blöde frage, was ist der Vorteil von 52 zu 36?


----------



## redspawn2005 (6. November 2020)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Blöde frage, was ist der Vorteil von 52 zu 36?


Geringerer Einrastwinkel, also weniger „Leerweg“ wenn man reintritt


----------



## Dr_Ink (6. November 2020)

.


----------



## fabeltierkater (6. November 2020)

Je mehr Zähne, desto schneller greift die Nabe beim Antritt, und desto weniger robust ist sie.


----------



## Dr_Ink (6. November 2020)

.


----------



## beat_junkie (6. November 2020)

Merkt man den Unterschied?


----------



## blubboo (6. November 2020)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Blöde frage, was ist der Vorteil von 52 zu 36?


Das feinere einrasten, genau das was mich am Loamer stört. Gefühlt machst du eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung und erst dann gibt es Vortrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. November 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer ohne Hinhören den Unterschied zwischen 36 und 52 Rastpunkten merkt, der darf sich einen Keks aus der Dose nehmen.....


Du meinst 54 ;-)...ansonsten reich mal rüber den Keks. 10° vs. 6.7° Auslösewinkel hab ich beim Treten gemerkt...ebenso den höheren Bremswiderstand: dreh mal beide Räder im Vergleich.


----------



## Dr_Ink (6. November 2020)

.


----------



## redspawn2005 (6. November 2020)

Also ich finde den Unterschied zwischen den 18ern und den 36ern schon sehr deutlich. Rauf zum 54er nicht mehr ganz so, aber schon merkbar. Die 36er ist aber oft der beste Mittelweg, da die auch länger halten als die 54er...


----------



## spümco (6. November 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Und das passt in den Loamer LRS?



der hier passt - aber nicht offiziell


----------



## vanbov (6. November 2020)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Blöde frage, was ist der Vorteil von 52 zu 36?


Summt dann wie ein Bienenschwarm 🐝


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. November 2020)

spümco schrieb:


> der hier passt - aber nicht offiziell


Ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (6. November 2020)

.


----------



## Groudon (6. November 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Summt dann wie ein Bienenschwarm 🐝



Ich hab die 54er am Gravelbike. Ich hätte sie gerne einmal in leise. Am MTB fahr ich die 18er ... die sind mir schon zu grob aber ich will nicht wieder so ein super lautes Bike.


----------



## Duke_do (6. November 2020)

Wenn man die Zahnscheiben mit etwas mehr Fett bestreicht, hört man sie kaum noch. Hält allerdings nicht ewig, aber schon 1000 oder mehr Kilometer. 
Ist aber ja recht schnell wieder aufgefrischt. Hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit durchrutschen.


----------



## talisman (7. November 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Gibts noch irgendwo die Zahnscheibe mit mehr (36?) Zähnen?



Hier geht es doch um die Newmen-Nabe im Loamer. Da sollten diese hier passen:









						NEWMEN Zahnscheiben Set mit 36 Zähnen für Ratchet Freilaufsystem, 65,00 €
					

NEWMEN Zahnscheiben Set mit 36 Zähnen für Ratchet Freilaufsystem Original Zahnscheiben Set für Newmen Naben Ideal als Ersatz, falls die Scheiben einmal vers




					r2-bike.com


----------



## bs99 (7. November 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Ich bin 190 cm groß,liege da immer zwischen L und XL.
> In XL ist das Oberrohr beim Mega schon sehr lang,soll auch für Touren genutzt werden.


Xl passt, mit kurzem Vorbau kein Problem. Ausser du hast einen sehr kurzen Oberkörper.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. November 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Wenn man die Zahnscheiben mit etwas mehr Fett bestreicht, hört man sie kaum noch. Hält allerdings nicht ewig, aber schon 1000 oder mehr Kilometer.
> Ist aber ja recht schnell wieder aufgefrischt. Hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit durchrutschen.


Ich könnte mir gerade vorstellen dass das im Winter bei frostigen Temperaturen auch fatal sein kann, wenn das Fett gefriert und der Antrieb nicht mehr greift!? Ich hatte das mal mit ne alten Deore...das war recht unschön den Rest der Tour zu schieben. ;-)


----------



## Duke_do (8. November 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gerade vorstellen dass das im Winter bei frostigen Temperaturen auch fatal sein kann, wenn das Fett gefriert und der Antrieb nicht mehr greift!? Ich hatte das mal mit ne alten Deore...das war recht unschön den Rest der Tour zu schieben. ;-)



Fett sollte gegebenenfalls bei Kälte zäher werden, aber sicher nicht frieren.
Das kann aus meiner Sicht nur passieren, wenn Wasser in die Nabe kommt. Die DT 240 sind sehr gut gedichtet. Ich nutze mein Rad das ganze Jahr über, aber ein Freilauf ist mir noch nie eingefroren (Schaltung und Bremse schon).
Auch habe ich noch bei keiner meiner Naben Feuchtigkeit im Freilauf gefunden (und ich reinige die schon ab und an mal). Und Wasser im Öl oder Fett erkennt man schon, wird dann milchig.


----------



## Tom33 (8. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Sun Ringle Duroc sd42 27,5" Boost Laufradsatz um 80€ plus versand mit dem code: RCZN20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich hoffe, das die als Reserve / Zweit-LRS taugen... stabil genug sollten sie ja sein (Gewichtsangaben gehen von 1900-2300gr). Viel Infos gibt's ja nicht im Shop, aber was ich so im Web gefunden habe, sollten Freiläufe für Shimano und Sram dabei sein.


----------



## youdontknow (8. November 2020)

Okay kein Leichtgewicht, siehe https://prime-mountainbiking.de/sunringle-dueroc-sd37-sd42-laufraeder-pid28728/2/ aber zum Thema Freilauf steht da auch nix. Ein LRS für 80 Flocken, das macht mich schon irgendwie skeptisch . Ich meine, viel kann man da doch nicht falsch machen oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. November 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Okay kein Leichtgewicht, siehe https://prime-mountainbiking.de/sunringle-dueroc-sd37-sd42-laufraeder-pid28728/2/ aber zum Thema Freilauf steht da auch nix. Ein LRS für 80 Flocken, das macht mich schon irgendwie skeptisch . Ich meine, viel kann man da doch nicht falsch machen oder?


wenn dir der freilauf nicht passt, und dieser ebenfalls 80 € kostet, relativiert sich das wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (8. November 2020)

Mit Versand ~90... Das wo die LR noch angeboten werden bzw. es Infos gibt, werden im Lieferumfang beide Freiläufe erwähnt.


----------



## cimmerier (8. November 2020)

Hatte das hinterrad alleine vor ein paar wochen bestellt und geleifert bekommen..
ca 1300gr mit Shimano-freilauf und nur diesem, es war kein SRAM im Paket

VG
Stefan


----------



## Permafrost (8. November 2020)

welschkorn schrieb:


> muss an da noch einen code eingeben um auf die 80eur zu kommen? ich sehn den LRS nur für 99,99eur?!





k_star schrieb:


> bitte deinen zitierten beitrag komplett durchlesen.





welschkorn schrieb:


> 😂😅shit...war wohl doch ein Glas zu viel gestern...sorry😂





k_star schrieb:


> wer soll es dir bei dem profilbild verdenken?





freetourer schrieb:


> Oh oh - hier sind ja einige wieder aus Wut kurz vor einem Herzkasper





olkre schrieb:


> Wo meinst du hier Wut erkannt zu haben ?



Habt ihr‘s dann bald???


----------



## LocoOno (8. November 2020)

Wie kommt ihr auf 80€ bei dem LRS?


----------



## Blaubarschbub (8. November 2020)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr auf 80€ bei dem LRS?



Frag ihn am besten, er müsste es jetzt wissen



welschkorn schrieb:


> muss an da noch einen code eingeben um auf die 80eur zu kommen? ich sehn den LRS nur für 99,99eur?!


----------



## Flo7 (8. November 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Okay kein Leichtgewicht, siehe https://prime-mountainbiking.de/sunringle-dueroc-sd37-sd42-laufraeder-pid28728/2/ aber zum Thema Freilauf steht da auch nix. Ein LRS für 80 Flocken, das macht mich schon irgendwie skeptisch . Ich meine, viel kann man da doch nicht falsch machen oder?



XD Freilauf gibts um 32€, ebenfalls bei RCZ: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/sunringle-freehub-src-srx-cromoly-body-kit-xd-281-31520-k003.html


----------



## der-gute (9. November 2020)

Ich wüsste jetzt keinen Grund, warum man so einen Laufradsatz: 


Homer4 schrieb:


> 29er Boost V2 Lrs mit allen Freiläufen verfügbar inkl. ARD, Tubelessband und Ventilen. *385,-€*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


für fast 400€ kaufen sollte...!?


----------



## Homer4 (9. November 2020)

Ich auch nicht. Aber Fans hat er sicherlich.


----------



## ekm (9. November 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Bei Fahrrad.de gibt es einzelne Newmen Naben zu guten Preisen (Vorderrad ab 70 Euro, Hinterrad ab 150 Euro).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die reduzierten Naben sind aber alle Gen1, obwohl da auch "Modelljahr 2020" steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2020)

ekm schrieb:


> Die reduzierten Naben sind aber alle Gen1, obwohl da auch "Modelljahr 2020" steht.


Zahnscheiben wird es wohl nicht mehr geben, also Auslaufware.


----------



## ekm (9. November 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...also Auslaufware.


Das wollt ich damit aussagen


----------



## matt017 (9. November 2020)

ekm schrieb:


> Die reduzierten Naben sind aber alle Gen1, obwohl da auch "Modelljahr 2020" steht.


Auf die Bezeichnung hab ich gar nicht so genau geachtet. 
Nur dass es Gen. 1 ist - was mir sogar lieber ist. Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2020)

ekm schrieb:


> Das wollt ich damit aussagen


Ersatzteile also fraglich.


----------



## nosaint77 (10. November 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Syntace X-Fix mit Cube-Branding für einen angemessenen Preis: 4,83 statt 17,50€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt das Werkzeug wie beschrieben nackig? Beim Syntace X-Fix ist noch ein Konus und ein O-Ring dabei, was für die Montage an der X-12 Steckachse benötigt wird. Frage nicht für ein Froind 😆


----------



## HabeDEhre (10. November 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Kommt das Werkzeug wie beschrieben nackig? Beim Syntace X-Fix ist noch ein Konus und ein O-Ring dabei, was für die Montage an der X-12 Steckachse benötigt wird. Frage nicht für ein Froind 😆


hmm, hab garnicht richtig gelesen, sondern das Teil einfach meiner Bestellung hinzugefügt. Werds morgen sehn und berichten ob der Konus beiliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (10. November 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Kommt das Werkzeug wie beschrieben nackig? Beim Syntace X-Fix ist noch ein Konus und ein O-Ring dabei, was für die Montage an der X-12 Steckachse benötigt wird. Frage nicht für ein Froind 😆





HabeDEhre schrieb:


> hmm, hab garnicht richtig gelesen, sondern das Teil einfach meiner Bestellung hinzugefügt. Werds morgen sehn und berichten ob der Konus beiliegt



Ich glaube nicht, dass der Konus dabei ist. Hatte das Problem beim Aufbau eines Cube, als ich den X-Fix vom Liteville/Syntace eingeschraubt habe (natürlich mit X-12 Achse). Habe ich fast nicht mehr herausbekommen. Ich meine ein Cube Rahmen benötigt eben diesen Konus NICHT. 
(kann mich aber auch irren...)


----------



## Pattah (11. November 2020)

bei wiggle gibts derzeit die Endura MTR Hose für 80 und die Jacke für 86 Eur.
Halte ich für ein schnäppchen =)


----------



## unbekannt1990 (11. November 2020)

Pattah schrieb:


> bei wiggle gibts derzeit die Endura MTR Hose für 80 und die Jacke für 86 Eur.
> Halte ich für ein schnäppchen =)


Die Jacke in Blau hab ich letzte Woche für knapp 72 € gekauft


----------



## Montigomo (11. November 2020)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Die Jacke in Blau hab ich letzte Woche für knapp 72 € gekauft



 Bist Du mit der Jacke zufrieden?


----------



## unbekannt1990 (11. November 2020)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Bist Du mit der Jacke zufrieden?


Ich bin 185 bei SL 85 groß, die Jacke hat nen merkwürdigen Schnitt und ist für Leute mit eher kurzem Oberkörper gedacht.

M war mir zu kurz, beim auf dem Sattelsitzen war die Jacke oberhalb vom Becken. Saß an den Ärmeln und Schultern aber sehr gut.

Hab mich für L entschieden, ist unten ausreichend lang um auch beim nach vorne beugen, das Becken ausreichend zu bedecken. An den Armen und Schultern etwas weiter, aber dafür passt da noch mehr drunter als nur ein T-Shirt.

Qualität scheint gut zu sein, allerdings aufpassen zum Thema wasserdicht: Auf dem Rücken (wo normalerweise der Rucksack sitzt) sind richtige Lüftungsschlitze 

In den Jackentaschen befinden sich Gummizüge um den Bund anzupassen, an den Schultern Rubberpatches für einen besseren halt der Rucksackriemen und unter den Achseln ist jeweils ein Reißverschluss um durchzulüften.

Werde die Jacke behalten.


----------



## HabeDEhre (11. November 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Kommt das Werkzeug wie beschrieben nackig? Beim Syntace X-Fix ist noch ein Konus und ein O-Ring dabei, was für die Montage an der X-12 Steckachse benötigt wird. Frage nicht für ein Froind 😆





Ghoste schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Konus dabei ist. Hatte das Problem beim Aufbau eines Cube, als ich den X-Fix vom Liteville/Syntace eingeschraubt habe (natürlich mit X-12 Achse). Habe ich fast nicht mehr herausbekommen. Ich meine ein Cube Rahmen benötigt eben diesen Konus NICHT.
> (kann mich aber auch irren...)


Konus und O-Ring liegen bei...  😅  Nurnoch den Cube-Schriftzug mit Aceton entfernen und gut is... schöner Schnapper


Edit: Ganz schön hartnäckig dieser Schriftzug. Aceton hat nix bewirkt, also musste feines Schleifpapier herhalten.


----------



## Toolkid (11. November 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Kommt das Werkzeug wie beschrieben nackig? Beim Syntace X-Fix ist noch ein Konus und ein O-Ring dabei, was für die Montage an der X-12 Steckachse benötigt wird. Frage nicht für ein Froind 😆


Das hat @HabeDEhre ja schon beantwortet. Ich habe nur zufällig das Angebot gefunden, aber keines bestellt.


----------



## isartrails (13. November 2020)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> ... die Jacke hat nen merkwürdigen Schnitt ...


Diesen Eindruck hatte ich bis jetzt mit allem, was ich von Endura anprobiert hatte. Auch bei Hosen, Handschuhen und selbst bei Socken...


----------



## JohnnyRider (16. November 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> im kettenreaktionszyklenshop gibs den mobi v-15 für 56 bolschewistische taler, mit nl gutschein dann 46 inkl versandkosten.


Weißt du zufällig, ob Brause und Bürste dabei sind (gemäß Bewertungen und Q&A) oder nur die Pistole (gemäß Lieferumfang)?


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2020)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Brause und Bürste


Der Lieferumfang ist wie auf den Bildern. Die Bürste ist dabei, keine Ahnung was du mit Brause meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (16. November 2020)

.


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1151660
> Duschkopf aka Duschbrause 😉


Mir ist schon klar, was eine Brause ist, aber die wird beim Mobi nirgends erwähnt. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wozu man die braucht. Der Strahl der Pistole ist ja einstellbar.


----------



## JohnnyRider (16. November 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Lieferumfang ist wie auf den Bildern. Die Bürste ist dabei, keine Ahnung was du mit Brause meinst







__





						Mobi Spray Gun & Shower Head Pack | Chain Reaction
					

Mobi Spray Gun & Shower Head Pack - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Die Brause wird von manchen in den Q&A als Lieferumfang erwähnt.


----------



## fone (17. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Bei PlanetX gibt's das Gravelbike LONDON ROAD mit SRAM Apex 1 aktuell für 749,99 GBP.
> Versandkosten 39,99 GBP macht zusammen knapp 790 GBP und damit ca. 880 Euro.
> Das Bike hat mechanische Scheibenbremsen und bis zu 45C Reifenfreiheit bei 700C Rädern!
> TIPP: Unbedingt in GBP bestellen und bei Zahlung mit Paypal mit Kreditkarte die GBP von der Kreditkartenfirma abrechnen lassen, das ist etwas günstiger als der Paypal-Wechselkurs.
> ...


Ist das lohnenswert? Hab keinen Plan von Rennrädern aber eventuell Interesse.
Was kostet so ne Ausstattung/Qualität sonst?


----------



## seblubb (17. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ist das lohnenswert? Hab keinen Plan von Rennrädern aber eventuell Interesse.
> Was kostet so ne Ausstattung/Qualität sonst?


solide Schaltgruppe, LRS schwer aber bei Gewicht im zweistelligen Bereich und ohne 2m Drops für den Anfang haltbar, Bremse kenne ich nicht im Zweifelsfall für um die 50€ auf BB7 Road (Gebrauchtmarkt) und druckstabile Hüllen (sofern die verbauten Mist sind) upgraden, Sattel ist eh Geschmackssache.

Rahmenset wird immer gelobt (im Cyclocrossabteil mit eigenem Thread), Steckachsen, Flatmount, Ösen für Bleche


----------



## hasardeur (17. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ist das lohnenswert? Hab keinen Plan von Rennrädern aber eventuell Interesse.
> Was kostet so ne Ausstattung/Qualität sonst?



Ich persönlich würde keine mechanischen Scheibenbremsen fahren wollen. Ansonsten ist es solide Kost. Preis ist aber auch nur um 50 Pfund unter normal.
Mit Upgrade auf besseren Laufradsatz, Carbonstütze (wegen der Federwirkung) und hydraulische Bremsen liegt man schnell bei +700€ und mehr. Wenn man es so lassen will, passt es. Wenn man es ernsthaft im Gelände einsetzen will, benötigt es mMn Upgrades, die man bei diesem Angebot nicht gleich bestellen kann.


----------



## fone (17. November 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> solide Schaltgruppe, LRS schwer aber bei Gewicht im zweistelligen Bereich und ohne 2m Drops für den Anfang haltbar, Bremse kenne ich nicht im Zweifelsfall für um die 50€ auf BB7 Road (Gebrauchtmarkt) und druckstabile Hüllen (sofern die verbauten Mist sind) upgraden, Sattel ist eh Geschmackssache.
> 
> Rahmenset wird immer gelobt (im Cyclocrossabteil mit eigenem Thread), Steckachsen, Flatmount, Ösen für Bleche


Ich guck mir gerade gelegentlich die Lapierre Rennrad-Rahmen bei RCZ an, 300 Öcken, + 50€ Gabel. Aber halt Carbon. Komme ich mit dem 150€ LRS und ner billigen Gruppe... Moment, die kosten beide so um die 350€... plus Bremse, Lenker.
Hmmm.


----------



## seblubb (17. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Rennrad


Was willst'n eigentlich mit dem Rad anstellen?  Allrounder? Pendler? Gravel? Cross? Road? Reinschnuppern in das Gebiet der Krummlenmker?


----------



## fone (17. November 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde keine mechanischen Scheibenbremsen fahren wollen. Ansonsten ist es solide Kost. Preis ist aber auch nur um 50 Pfund unter normal.
> Mit Upgrade auf besseren Laufradsatz, Carbonstütze (wegen der Federwirkung) und hydraulische Bremsen liegt man schnell bei +700€ und mehr. Wenn man es so lassen will, passt es. Wenn man es ernsthaft im Gelände einsetzen will, benötigt es mMn Upgrades, die man bei diesem Angebot nicht gleich bestellen kann.


Gelände eigentlich nicht. Maximal Kies-Radweg. Ein billiges Rennrad wäre halt interessant.
Mechanische Scheiben hatte ich schon mal an nem Stadt-MTB, fand ich ok und spielt auch keine große Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (17. November 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Was willst'n eigentlich mit dem Rad anstellen?  Allrounder? Pendler?  Reinschnuppern in das Gebiet der Krummlenmker?


Genau das. Auf jeden Fall nichts ernsthaftes.

Ich weiß nicht mal was Gravel genau bedeutet. Ich seh diese Rennräder mit Profilreifen immer auf dem besagten Kies-Radweg. Ich denke das ist Gravel. 

Fürs Gelände bleibe ich beim Mountainbike.


----------



## seblubb (17. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal was Gravel genau bedeutet. Ich seh die Rennräder mit Profilreifen immer auf dem besagten Kies-Radweg. Ich denke das ist Gravel.


Hab auch keinen Plan 
Hab mir ein Gravel gekauft, weil ich dachte das wird mein Ding. Mittlerweile steht es dauerhaft auf 28er Reifen (auf 23er Innenweite ), macht auf der Straße keine allzu schlechte Figur und sieht maximal den Schotter im Hof....

Für's reinschnuppern machst du also mit dem London Road wenig falsch


----------



## hasardeur (17. November 2020)

Als sportliches Commuter Bike ist das London Road bestimmt eine gute Wahl. Du kannst auch Reifen größer 28 mm fahren, was deutlich mehr Komfort bei vernachlässigbar schlechterem Rollwiderstand und besserem Pannenschutz bietet.


----------



## Mantipede (17. November 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt keinen Grund, warum man so einen Laufradsatz:
> 
> für fast 400€ kaufen sollte...!?



Kannst Du mir bitte erklären warum die knapp 400€ hier zu viel sind aus deiner Sicht?

Ich suche aktuell nach Teilen für ein 29er Fully und bin dabei auch auf die Horizon Räder gestoßen. Im Vergleich fand ich die jetzt nicht so schlecht, da viele in dem Preissegment bei um die 2000g liegen für den kompletten Satz und die 102 Einrastpunkte sind doch ziemlich fortschrittlich für den Preis?

Ich kenne mich allerdings nicht sehr gut aus, daher auch die Nachfrage. Bin auch dankbar für Vorschläge, sie sollten im besten Fall nicht arg viel teurer als 500€ sein pro Satz. Sollte das aus deiner Sicht aber generell zu wenig Budget für einen anständigen Aluminium Laufradsatz sein auch gerne schreiben!

Grüße Dennis


----------



## null-2wo (17. November 2020)

ich find' den preis nicht schlecht. ARD is ja auch dabei (soll aber nich so dolle sein glaube ich). weiß halt nich, was die naben taugen - 102 rastpunkte bedeutet halt auch filigrane teile. 

wenn ich mir für 400 € nen LRS kaufen wöllte, würde ich nen gebrauchten nehmen oder ab 444,- € bei slowbuild irgendwas mit newmen xa.25 / a.30 / a.35 auf dt 350 bauen lassen. da machste nix verkehrt.


----------



## wartool (17. November 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich find' den preis nicht schlecht. ARD is ja auch dabei (soll aber nich so dolle sein glaube ich). weiß halt nich, was die naben taugen - 102 rastpunkte bedeutet halt auch filigrane teile.
> 
> wenn ich mir für 400 € nen LRS kaufen wöllte, würde ich nen gebrauchten nehmen oder ab 444,- € bei slowbuild irgendwas mit newmen xa.25 / a.30 / a.35 auf dt 350 bauen lassen. da machste nix verkehrt.



Oder den BC Loamer mit 1700g aktuell aus dem angebot bei BC kaufen für 299. Centerlock ist die Kröte, die man schluckt.. aber bei dem Preis..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs1977 (17. November 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> https://www.whois.com/whois/titaniumplanet.com
> 
> Noch Fragen?
> Seite registriert in China...
> Betreiber China...




CH ist Schweiz und nicht China. CHina = CN


----------



## Mantipede (17. November 2020)

das ging ja schnell 



null-2wo schrieb:


> ich find' den preis nicht schlecht. ARD is ja auch dabei (soll aber nich so dolle sein glaube ich). weiß halt nich, was die naben taugen - 102 rastpunkte bedeutet halt auch filigrane teile.
> 
> wenn ich mir für 400 € nen LRS kaufen wöllte, würde ich nen gebrauchten nehmen oder ab 444,- € bei slowbuild irgendwas mit newmen xa.25 / a.30 / a.35 auf dt 350 bauen lassen. da machste nix verkehrt.



der-gute bezieht sich in seinem original beitrag also wahrscheinlich auf die nabe, weil es dafür noch keine erfahrungen zur haltbarkeit/qualität gibt?

danke für die seite die kannte ich noch nicht werde ich mir anschauen!



wartool schrieb:


> Oder den BC Loamer mit 1700g aktuell aus dem angebot bei BC kaufen für 299. Centerlock ist die Kröte, die man schluckt.. aber bei dem Preis..



den habe ich auch schon gesehen, leider werde ich wahrscheinlich eine SLX 12 fach dran bauen und es gibt aktuell noch keinen freilauf für die loamer nabe mit Micro Spline


----------



## BigJohn (17. November 2020)

Mantipede schrieb:


> der-gute bezieht sich in seinem original beitrag also wahrscheinlich auf die nabe, weil es dafür noch keine erfahrungen zur haltbarkeit/qualität gibt?


Und die Umrüstbarkeit. Vorreiter sind da klar Hope und DT Swiss. Die Ersatzteilversorgung ist da praktisch für Jahrzehnte gesichert, man bekommt Endkappen für andere Einbaustandards, Freiläufe usw. Wenn man selbst aufbaut und nicht mehr zwangsläufig das ganze Rad wechselt, ist sowas schon ziemlich wichtig.


----------



## Mr.A (17. November 2020)

je nachdem was du wiegst und wie hart du fährst ist der BC Loamer eventuell etwas windig... bei meinem haben sich schon Speichen kpl. gelockert nach 6 Monaten. Aber Preis + Gewicht ist top ( ich hab den für 250.- erstanden )


----------



## ONE78 (17. November 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> je nachdem was du wiegst und wie hart du fährst ist der BC Loamer eventuell etwas windig... bei meinem haben sich schon Speichen kpl. gelockert nach 6 Monaten. Aber Preis + Gewicht ist top ( ich hab den für 250.- erstanden )


Das ist der Nachteil eines systemlaufrades ggü einem guten, von Hand aufgebautem Laufrad.


----------



## Mr.A (17. November 2020)

da hast wohl Recht


----------



## hasardeur (17. November 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und die Umrüstbarkeit. Vorreiter sind da klar Hope und DT Swiss. Die Ersatzteilversorgung ist da praktisch für Jahrzehnte gesichert, man bekommt Endkappen für andere Einbaustandards, Freiläufe usw. Wenn man selbst aufbaut und nicht mehr zwangsläufig das ganze Rad wechselt, ist sowas schon ziemlich wichtig.



OK, wo bekommt man QR-Endkappen (HR) für eine Hope Pro (nicht Pro 2)?


----------



## null-2wo (17. November 2020)

Mantipede schrieb:


> es gibt aktuell noch keinen freilauf für die loamer nabe mit Micro Spline


ich meine, gelesen zu haben, dass das auch nicht mehr kommt. weil wegen gründen. 


BigJohn schrieb:


> die Umrüstbarkeit


... erhöht auch den wiederverkaufswert


----------



## makko1083 (17. November 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> MaXalami Blast CO2 Kartusche 25g mit Gewinde 2 Stück
> https://www.bike24.de/p1401263.html
> für 7,79€ bei Bike24.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dehnen?


Ja


----------



## blubboo (17. November 2020)

wartool schrieb:


> Oder den BC Loamer mit 1700g aktuell aus dem angebot bei BC kaufen für 299. Centerlock ist die Kröte, die man schluckt.. aber bei dem Preis..


Centerlock und die wenigen Einrastpunkte. Sonst ist der Loamer spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (17. November 2020)

Apa schrieb:


> Meiner ging eben raus 👍



meiner ist da


----------



## beutelfuchs (17. November 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> MaXalami Blast CO2 Kartusche 25g mit Gewinde 2 Stück
> https://www.bike24.de/p1401263.html
> für 7,79€ bei Bike24.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dehnen?


Hab die und mal eine verwendet. Unauffaellig.


----------



## platt_ziege (18. November 2020)

SilIy schrieb:


> BC hat Stans im Angebot, 946 ml für 16,99 € VSK frei bis Ende November.


kann jemand sagen, wie lange die sich verschlossen/angebrochen so hält?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (18. November 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> kann jemand sagen, wie lange die sich verschlossen/angebrochen so hält?


habe eine Flasche aus 07/11 hier, ist noch nicht sauer 😉


----------



## CrossX (18. November 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> kann jemand sagen, wie lange die sich verschlossen/angebrochen so hält?


Bei mir war ne Flasche Dichtmilch nach nem 3/4 Jahr schlecht. Riecht lustigerweise wirklich wie saure Milch 🤢


----------



## youdontknow (18. November 2020)

Taugt der XLC Werkzeugkoffer TO-S61 aus dem BC Angebot für das gelegentliche Schrauben? Ich überlege schon lange so einen Koffer zu kaufen, da ich jedesmal mit tausend einzelnen Werkzeugen in den Keller rennen muss oder x-mal wieder hoch in die Wohnung, wenn ich mal wieder was vergessen habe .


----------



## ilfer (18. November 2020)

Ich habe Jahre lang Schwalbe/Stans benutzt und bin mittlerweile auf OKO High Fibre umgestiegen. Würde nie mehr auf Stans, dieses Ammoniak stinkende, eklige Zeug zurück gehen, dass dir durch die Reifenflanken sifft.
OKO ist ammoniakfrei und synthetisches Latex. verklumpt nicht, stinkt nicht, ätzt nicht. Und kann mit etwas Wasser wieder aufgefrischt werden im Reifen.








						Oko Magic Milk Hi-Fibre: Dichtmilch aus synthetischem Latex
					

Die neue Oko Magic Milk Hi-Fibre-Tubeless Milch verspricht eine ausgezeichnete Performance. Alle Infos zur neuen Tubeless-Milch gibt's hier.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## HabeDEhre (18. November 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Taugt der XLC Werkzeugkoffer TO-S61 aus dem BC Angebot für das gelegentliche Schrauben? Ich überlege schon lange so einen Koffer zu kaufen, da ich jedesmal mit tausend einzelnen Werkzeugen in den Keller rennen muss oder x-mal wieder hoch in die Wohnung, wenn ich mal wieder was vergessen habe .


Für gelegentliches Schrauben ist das XLC Zeug schon ok. Wenn man garkein Werkzeug hat, find ich so ein Set ja nicht schlecht. Nur meistens hat man ja schon das Standard-Zeug wie Inbus etc. zuhause und kauft das sinnlos mit. Oder es ist Werkzeug dabei, das garnicht benötigt wird, weils am eigenen Bike nicht passt. Würd lieber im Bedarfsfall das passende Werkzeug einzeln kaufen. Kauf dir nen leeren Werkzeugkoffer und füll nach und nach auf. Vorallem beim Werkzeug gilt der alte Spruch: Wer billig kauft....


----------



## delphi1507 (18. November 2020)

bs1977 schrieb:


> CH ist Schweiz und nicht China. CHina = CN


Ach wirklich, dir ist schon aufgefallen das whois mittlerweile für die Tonne ist? Alles was damals da stand ist jetzt gesperrt! Die dürfen nix mehr abrufbar anzeigen! Es waren chinesische Adressen eingetragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (18. November 2020)

@*HabeDEhre:*

Stimmt schon, einiges wäre dann doppelt......
Kettenpeitsche und Abzieher sind ja auch grad für jeweils nen 10er im Angebot.

Ist zwar offtopic aber kann jemand was verlinken zum Thema Werkzeug, was man so als Basisausstattung haben sollte?


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2020)

Kettenpeitsche ist bei 12-fach ohnehin nicht mehr optimal, da gibt es bessere Alternativen. Dann braucht man noch einen Pedalschlüssel, falls Inbus nicht reicht, ein Kassettenwerkzeug, Kettennieter und einen Innenlagerschlüssel. Der Rest ist entweder nicht nötig (am modernen MTB) oder nicht speziell für Fahrräder. Mit einem günstigen Inbus- und Torx-Schlüsselsatz kann man mehr zerstören, als heilen. Andere Spezialteile fehlen (Bremsentlüftung, Speichenschlüssel, Bowdenzugschneider, Kettenschlosszange, Sprengringzangen, Bremsscheibenrichtwerkzeug ...)

Daher: Besser die Spezialwerkzeuge einzeln und passend kaufen und eine Werkzeugkiste selbst "aufbauen", die man dann auch so schnappen und mit in den Bikeurlaub oder Bikepark nehmen kann.


----------



## samael75 (18. November 2020)

@HabeDEhre 
@youdontknow 


Drehmomentschlüssel nicht vergesen und der Rest hat @hasardeur schon genannt


----------



## davez (18. November 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> @*HabeDEhre:*
> 
> Stimmt schon, einiges wäre dann doppelt......
> Kettenpeitsche und Abzieher sind ja auch grad für jeweils nen 10er im Angebot.
> ...


1x im Jahr gibt es genau zu dem Thema Artikel in den Bike Bravos. Dr. Google hilft  
https://www.bike-magazin.de/zubehoer/werkzeug/bike-werkstatt-dieses-werkzeug-brauchen-sie








						Die wichtigsten Werkstatt-Tools für Biker - Bike-Werkstatt: dieses Werkzeug brauchen Sie
					

Mit diesen Werkzeugen können Sie die wichtigsten Arbeiten an Ihrem Mountainbike selbst vornehmen. Hochwertige Tools halten nahezu ein Leben lang.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				











						Dieses Werkzeug braucht jeder Biker: Die 10 smartesten MTB-Tools
					

Neben Trail-Abenteuern mit dem Bike gibt es für uns Mountainbiker nichts Schöneres, als am eigenen Rad zu schrauben. Diese Tools bestechen durch ihre Qualität und werten jede Werkstatt auf.




					www.mountainbike-magazin.de


----------



## Pattah (18. November 2020)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Ich bin 185 bei SL 85 groß, die Jacke hat nen merkwürdigen Schnitt und ist für Leute mit eher kurzem Oberkörper gedacht.
> 
> M war mir zu kurz, beim auf dem Sattelsitzen war die Jacke oberhalb vom Becken. Saß an den Ärmeln und Schultern aber sehr gut.
> 
> ...


ööhm also ich hab die MTR Jacke nun bekommen und da sind keine Schlitze zur Belüftung. Taschen hat die Jacke auch nicht.

Ich halt ne Shelljacke für Drüberziehen wenns nass wird. Größe M passt mir bei 1,72 Körpergröße ganz gut.
Die Jacke ist sportlich geschnitten würde ich sagen, passt aber auch über meine Softshelljacke für kaltes Wetter. Werde sie auch behalten.


----------



## me72 (18. November 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kettenpeitsche ist bei 12-fach ohnehin nicht mehr optimal, da gibt es bessere Alternativen.


Das wusste ich auch noch nicht, benutze meine Kettenpeitsche vom 8fach Rad meiner Kids bis zu meinem 12fach Bike. Welche Alternative gibt's da für 12fach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. November 2020)

me72 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich auch noch nicht, benutze meine Kettenpeitsche vom 8fach Rad meiner Kids bis zu meinem 12fach Bike. Welche Alternative gibt's da für 12fach?



Mich würde auch mal interessieren, was heisst nicht optimal - scheinbar scheint es ja zu gehen, was gibt es für Nachteile ....


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2020)

Sowas funktioniert bei 12x besser, da die Ketten der Kettenpeitschen ziemlich dick sind und nur noch gut auf das größte Ritzel passen, auf dem zweitgrößten aber grundsätzlich besser halten würden (meine Erfahrung). Wenn ich also noch keine Kettenpeitsche hätte, würde ich so ein Tool kaufen.


----------



## imun (18. November 2020)

Pattah schrieb:


> ööhm also ich hab die MTR Jacke nun bekommen und da sind keine Schlitze zur Belüftung. Taschen hat die Jacke auch nicht.
> 
> Ich halt ne Shelljacke für Drüberziehen wenns nass wird. Größe M passt mir bei 1,72 Körpergröße ganz gut.
> Die Jacke ist sportlich geschnitten würde ich sagen, passt aber auch über meine Softshelljacke für kaltes Wetter. Werde sie auch behalten.


Du hast dann nicht die Primaloft sondern die normale Regenjacke
Ich hab beide und mir passen die in XL (187cm 103kg) wirklich perfekt


----------



## unbekannt1990 (18. November 2020)

Pattah schrieb:


> ööhm also ich hab die MTR Jacke nun bekommen und da sind keine Schlitze zur Belüftung. Taschen hat die Jacke auch nicht.
> 
> Ich halt ne Shelljacke für Drüberziehen wenns nass wird. Größe M passt mir bei 1,72 Körpergröße ganz gut.
> Die Jacke ist sportlich geschnitten würde ich sagen, passt aber auch über meine Softshelljacke für kaltes Wetter. Werde sie auch behalten.





imun schrieb:


> Du hast dann nicht die Primaloft sondern die normale Regenjacke
> Ich hab beide und mir passen die in XL (187cm 103kg) wirklich perfekt



Genau ich hab die Primaloft bestellt:




__





						MTR Primaloft Jacket
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Endura MTR Primaloft Jacke - Jacken bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## me72 (18. November 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sowas funktioniert bei 12x besser, da die Ketten der Kettenpeitschen ziemlich dick sind und nur noch gut auf das größte Ritzel passen, auf dem zweitgrößten aber grundsätzlich besser halten würden (meine Erfahrung). Wenn ich also noch keine Kettenpeitsche hätte, würde ich so ein Tool kaufen.


Ich versteh's immer noch nicht... Kann das Tool nicht finden, weder bei B24 noch bei BC. Und irgendwie fehlt mir auch die Vorstellungskraft, wie man das anwendet. Also einen Abzieher braucht man doch trotzdem, oder? Und zum Abzieher braucht es doch einen "Gegenpart", um die Kassette zu fixieren. Aber wie stellt man das mit obigem Werkzeug an?


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. November 2020)

Damit fixierst du das kleinste Ritzel gegen mitdrehen und schraubst mit ner Kassettennuss die Kassette runter, so wie immer.


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2020)

Das Teil ersetzt die Peitsche und wird von vorn auf die Kassette gedrückt. Die "Noppen" darauf greifen in die Zähne der Kassette, das Kassettenwerkzeug steckt man durch das Loch in Kassette und los geht die Fahrt. Ich habe sowas erstmalig in Leogang im Bikeshop gesehen und genutzt. War auch überrascht und auch angetan, wie gut es funktioniert.


----------



## isartrails (18. November 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das Teil ersetzt die Peitsche und wird von vorn auf die Kassette gedrückt. ...


Von "vorn" oder von der Seite...?
Wenn du schon ein Foto von dem Teil hast, dann hast du sicher auch einen Link. Einige wären dir dafür dankbar.


----------



## me72 (18. November 2020)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Damit fixierst du das kleinste Ritzel gegen mitdrehen und schraubst mit ner Kassettennuss die Kassette runter, so wie immer.





hasardeur schrieb:


> Das Teil ersetzt die Peitsche und wird von vorn auf die Kassette gedrückt. Die "Noppen" darauf greifen in die Zähne der Kassette, das Kassettenwerkzeug steckt man durch das Loch in Kassette und los geht die Fahrt. Ich habe sowas erstmalig in Leogang im Bikeshop gesehen und genutzt. War auch überrascht und auch angetan, wie gut es funktioniert.


Danke, jetzt hab ich's. Deswegen das Loch, damit man da mit dem Abzieher wieder durch kann.
Clever.


----------



## fone (18. November 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das Teil ersetzt die Peitsche und wird von vorn auf die Kassette gedrückt. Die "Noppen" darauf greifen in die Zähne der Kassette, das Kassettenwerkzeug steckt man durch das Loch in Kassette und los geht die Fahrt. Ich habe sowas erstmalig in Leogang im Bikeshop gesehen und genutzt. War auch überrascht und auch angetan, wie gut es funktioniert.


Mega-gut! 
Endlich keine verbogenen Kettenpeitschen mehr, wenn's mal wieder ein paar Jahre waren.
Für die E.13-Kassetten braucht man aber noch 1 Peitsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (18. November 2020)

Hier noch ein Link mit Bild im Einsatz, für die, die es sich noch nicht vorstellen können: 








						Pro Chain Whip
					

6-13 Speed Chain Whip & Fixed Gear Lockring Wrench Innovative chain retention hook locks tool onto cassette, ensuring full chain wrap and eliminating slippage. Tool geometry offers maximum effective leverage and compact 270mm length. Compatible with all multi-gear cassettes including 13-Speed...




					pedros.com


----------



## Jones_D (18. November 2020)

> Will the Cog Wrench work on my cassette?
> The Cog wrench will work on any cassette that has an 11 tooth or 12 tooth cog for the high gear. These are the most common sizes but some cassettes use a 13 tooth high gear and more recently a few 10 tooth high gear cassettes have been introduced. The Cog Wrench will not work for these cassettes. Please check out the Vise Whip for these cassettes.


Für Kassetten die nicht 11er oder 12er Ritzel als kleinstes haben, gibts hier ne Alternative https://pedros.com/products/tools/cassette-and-chain/vise-whip/


----------



## platt_ziege (18. November 2020)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Für Kassetten die nicht 11er oder 12er Ritzel als kleinstes haben, gibts hier ne Alternative


benutzt du das teil selber? denn es steht doch dort, dass es für 10-23 ritzel geht?!


----------



## isartrails (18. November 2020)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Für Kassetten die nicht 11er oder 12er Ritzel als kleinstes haben, gibts hier ne Alternative https://pedros.com/products/tools/cassette-and-chain/vise-whip/


Sowas hätte ich mir schon vor 20 Jahren gewünscht. 
Konnte die Kettenpeitsche noch nie leiden. Hätte mir so manch blutigen Finger beim Abrutschen der Peitsche erspart.
Ist diese Zange nicht grundsätzlich die bessere Wahl, auch gegenüber dem zuersten genannten Aufstecktool?

Viele scheinen das Ding gar nicht zu führen und der Preis ist ja mal sportlich.








						Pedro's Vise Whip II: Ein beliebtes Tool wird aktualisiert - Swiss Cycles
					

Das Entfernen einer Kassette von einem Rad ist keine schwierige Aufgabe, erfordert jedoch zwei Spezialwerkzeuge.




					www.swisscycles.com


----------



## k0p3 (18. November 2020)

Bei Decathlon habe ich so ein Aufsteckwerkzeug auch schon gesehen.


----------



## Jones_D (18. November 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> benutzt du das teil selber? denn es steht doch dort, dass es für 10-23 ritzel geht?!


Nein, ich fande das Tool nur interessant und bin in den FAQs darüber gestolpert, dass die vorher verlinkte Variante für aktuelle MTB Kassetten wohl nicht zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## ma1208 (18. November 2020)

Mein link war auch nur zur Klarstellung der Funktionsweise. Ich habe das nicht geprüft, ob die gezeigte Variante auf 9er oder 10er Ritzel passt.


----------



## goldencore (18. November 2020)

Das hier von Decathlon?





						Kettenpeitsche/Zahnkranzabzieher
					

Kettenpeitsche/Zahnkranzabzieher. Wir haben diese Kettenpeitsche zum Abmontieren eines Zahnkranzpakets, ohne dass sich dieses dabei dreht, entwickelt. Nur €15.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Scheint nicht für 12-fach zu sein.


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2020)

Gibt mehrere Anbieter von so einem Teil. Hat auch auf eine Kassette mit 10er Ritzel gepasst. Habe aber auch nur das Pedros Teil gefunden. Die Zange wirkt vom Hebel ziemlich kurz.

Das Teil, was ich in Leogang probiert hatte konnte man wenden und passte dann auf verschiedene Kassetten. Ich komme nur nicht mehr auf den Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (18. November 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das hier von Decathlon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut dem Link den Du gepostet hat schon. Letztes Bild vergrössert.


----------



## tunix82 (18. November 2020)

Ich kann nicht sagen ob es passt, aber Vorsicht! Ich glaube hier werden gerade 12-fach Schaltungen und Ritzel verwechselt.
Ich schätze das Decathlon Teil geht für 7 bis 12-fach Schaltungen und Ritzel mit 11 oder 14 Zähnen.


----------



## Jones_D (18. November 2020)

tunix82 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht sagen ob es passt, aber Vorsicht! Ich glaube hier werden gerade 12-fach Schaltungen und Ritzel verwechselt.
> Ich schätze das Decathlon Teil geht für 7 bis 12-fach Schaltungen und Ritzel mit 11 oder 14 Zähnen.


Aus der Produktbeschreibung:


> BTWIN Zahnkranzabzieher zur Demontage von Kassetten mit einem Abschlussritzel mit 10 bis 14 Zähnen und Kassetten mit 7 bis 11 Gängen. In Kombination mit einem Kettenabnehmer zu benutzen.


Wobei es wahrscheinlich kein Unterschied machen wird ob die Kassette 11 oder 12 fach ist, ändert ja nichts an dem Abschlussritzel.


----------



## goldencore (18. November 2020)

Ich bezog mich auch auf den Text, aber wird vermutlich passen. Mist, gerade erst was bei Decathlon bestellt.


----------



## nosaint77 (18. November 2020)

Alternative: https://r2-bike.com/BIRZMAN-Kassettenzange-6-12-fach
schon paar mal bei diversen Kassetten bis 12fach benutzt, funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. November 2020)

Echte Schnäppchenjäger basteln eine alte Kette an ein Stück Flachstahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. November 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auch auf den Text, aber wird vermutlich passen. Mist, gerade erst was bei Decathlon bestellt.


Macht nix eh nicht lieferbar...


----------



## ylfcm (19. November 2020)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Echte Schnäppchenjäger basteln eine alte Kette an ein Stück Flachstahl...


... oder kaufen sich einen €20 Elektro-Schlagschrauber. Möchte ich nicht mehr missen, Kassette demontieren war vorher immer eine der hasserfülltesten Tätigkeiten


----------



## rms69 (19. November 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> ... oder kaufen sich einen €20 Elektro-Schlagschrauber. Möchte ich nicht mehr missen, Kassette demontieren war vorher immer eine der hasserfülltesten Tätigkeiten


und mit einem 20 Euro Schlagschrauber brauch ich die Kassette nicht mehr gegenhalten??

das verstehe ich nicht


----------



## ylfcm (19. November 2020)

Ganz ohne Gegenhalten geht's nicht (oder vielleicht doch? Probieren werd ich's nicht :> ), aber das nötige Gegenhalten beim Schlagschrauber ist eher so Fingerspitzenarbeit mit Opas abgenuckelter Kettenpeitsche, statt volles Körpergewicht und bestmögliches Werkzeug, damit keines der beteiligten Elemente(Mensch, Maschine, Betonboden) kaputt geht.


----------



## davez (19. November 2020)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Echte Schnäppchenjäger basteln eine alte Kette an ein Stück Flachstahl...


Chuck Norris braucht das alles nicht. Er nutzt dafür seine Zähne


----------



## Zaskarpeter (19. November 2020)

Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Ich baue keine Laufräder und kenne mich da gar nicht aus, das Angebot erscheint mir für 100 Stück derzeit aber günstig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Enduro 301 des Herstellers Cube Modell Acid hat es mir besonders angetan ;-)
_"Das Fahrrad wirkt, als sei die Original Lackierung abgeschliffen worden, wobei auch versucht wurde die Rahmennummer abzuschleifen. Die Rahmenummern sind als schwaches Relief erkennbar.
Nach dem Lackabschleifen wurde der Aluminium Rahmen des Fahrrads mit Aufklebern versehen. "_


----------



## anderson (20. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Sowas hätte ich mir schon vor 20 Jahren gewünscht.
> Konnte die Kettenpeitsche noch nie leiden. Hätte mir so manch blutigen Finger beim Abrutschen der Peitsche erspart.
> Ist diese Zange nicht grundsätzlich die bessere Wahl, auch gegenüber dem zuersten genannten Aufstecktool?



 Wenn ich an die Kettenpeitsche denke, sehe ich sofort Hautfetzen, altes Kettenfett und Blut an meinen Grundgelenken. Und wirklich jedesmal erst falsch herum angesetzt das Drecksding.

Seit Pizzateller sollte eigentlich sowas zur Demontage reichen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. November 2020)

Die Kettenpeitsche ist von mir auch das meist gehasste Werkzeug ... finde die Alternativen von Decathlon oder diese Zange echt mal eine gute Idee - wundert mich auch das man da nicht früher drauf gekommen ist.


----------



## michael66 (20. November 2020)

Eine Alternative zur Kettenpeitsche gibt es doch schon seit zig Jahren,ich verwende die schon ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## fexbru (20. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> BLACK RIDE WEEK bei BMO.
> Unter anderem 30% extra auf alles von Five Ten! Wird im Warenkorb automatisch abgezogen.
> 
> 
> ...


leider nicht auf Alles. Soweit ich das gesehen hab geht das nur auf manche Artikel je Hersteller die Prozente gehen aber bei weitem nicht auf Alles je Hersteller. 
Die wollen anscheinend nur das Zeug los werden, was sonst keiner kaufen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pattah (20. November 2020)

Black Friday ist ja nächsten Freitag. Die Woche über werden sicher noch ein paar Angebote kommen. 

Aber das neueste und beste wird sicher nicht wirklich günstiger zu bekommen  Aber wenn man antizyklisch  kaufen will vllt ein paar Sommersachen oder Verschleissteile älterer Gruppen.


----------



## Remux (20. November 2020)

Resterampe triffts bei BMO tatsächlich. Alle gängigen Größen ausverkauft.

Bei Leatt auch nur unbeliebte Altbestände.
Einzig der Airflex Pro Protektor ginge, allerdings gibts den woanders ohne Rabatt günstiger.


----------



## freetourer (20. November 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> leider nicht auf Alles. Soweit ich das gesehen hab geht das nur auf manche Artikel je Hersteller die Prozente gehen aber bei weitem nicht auf Alles je Hersteller.
> Die wollen anscheinend nur das Zeug los werden, was sonst keiner kaufen würde...





Remux schrieb:


> Resterampe triffts bei BMO tatsächlich. Alle gängigen Größen ausverkauft.
> 
> Bei Leatt auch nur unbeliebte Altbestände.
> Einzig der Airflex Pro Protektor ginge, allerdings gibts den woanders ohne Rabatt günstiger.



Warum sollten sie denn auch was reduzieren was sie eh gut verkaufen?

Um euch einen Gefallen zu tun?


----------



## Pattah (20. November 2020)

VAUDE Herren Hose Virt Softshell Pants II, Black, M, 057230105300: Amazon.de: Bekleidung
					

VAUDE Herren Hose Virt Softshell Pants II, Black, M, 057230105300: Amazon.de: Bekleidung



					www.amazon.de
				




Vaude Virt Softshellhose. Ganz guter Preis.


----------



## fexbru (20. November 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie denn auch was reduzieren was sie eh gut verkaufen?
> 
> Um euch einen Gefallen zu tun?


War zum Einen hier als Hinweis für die Leute gedacht und zum Anderen fand ich es von ilfer nicht gut formuliert.
Außerdem find ich so ein Banner 


 auf der Website dann dämlich. Da sollte dann bis zu 30% stehen und nicht 30%. Das macht den Eindruck, dass es auf alles gilt ist aber nicht so.


----------



## isartrails (20. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> jedesmal erst falsch herum angesetzt das Drecksding.


Kenn ich. Theoretisch 50:50-Chance, aber ich immer falsch rum.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. November 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> War zum Einen hier als Hinweis für die Leute gedacht und zum Anderen fand ich es von ilfer nicht gut formuliert.
> Außerdem find ich so ein Banner Anhang anzeigen 1153960 auf der Website dann dämlich. Da sollte dann bis zu 30% stehen und nicht 30%. Das macht den Eindruck, dass es auf alles gilt ist aber nicht so.




Früher gab es eine Sendung, die hieß als Untertitel: "Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger."

Die Werbung im Vertrieb funktioniert halt bei fast allen Menschen. Selten aber bei denen, die im Vertrieb arbeiten.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. November 2020)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Rabattcode wird leider nicht akzeptiert.


der verlinkte artikel ist ein anderer als der, für den der code gültig gewesen wäre.
dieser ist allerdings schon weg.


----------



## CentaX (20. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die Kettenpeitsche denke, sehe ich sofort Hautfetzen, altes Kettenfett und Blut an meinen Grundgelenken. Und wirklich jedesmal erst falsch herum angesetzt das Drecksding.
> 
> Seit Pizzateller sollte eigentlich sowas zur Demontage reichen.



Mit Kraft in ne Kassette zu schlagen stell ich mir echt schmerzhaft vor - irgendwie hab ich da nach 1-2 mal Rumgefummel beim Auffädeln der Peitsche einen kompletten Bewegungsablauf gespeichert, sodass mir das Problem so fremd vorkommt. Stelle mich immer auf die gegenüberliegende Seite der Kassette, greif von oben über die Felge rüber. Dann oben auf der Kassette anfangen, die Kettenpeitsche nach links aufzulegen und mit dem Hebel unten an die Kassette drücken - linker Arm also links von der Kassette, hält die Peitsche unten. Dann die Nuss aufsetzen und mit dem rechten Arm, rechts von der Kassette, nach unten drücken. Gar keine Chance, in die Kassette oder die Speichen zu schlagen. Hoffe das klingt nicht so, als würde ich euch das Rad erklären wollen 


ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe Jahre lang Schwalbe/Stans benutzt und bin mittlerweile auf OKO High Fibre umgestiegen. Würde nie mehr auf Stans, dieses Ammoniak stinkende, eklige Zeug zurück gehen, dass dir durch die Reifenflanken sifft.
> OKO ist ammoniakfrei und synthetisches Latex. verklumpt nicht, stinkt nicht, ätzt nicht. Und kann mit etwas Wasser wieder aufgefrischt werden im Reifen.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp, hat mich jetzt vorerst davon abgehalten, nochmal bei der Stan's Milch zuzuschlagen 

Ist das nicht identisch zu Maxalami Wurstwasser? Das wird auch von OKO gefertigt, Beschreibung liest sich sehr ähnlich und in D ists besser verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (20. November 2020)

CentaX schrieb:


> linker Arm also links von der Kassette, hält die Peitsche unten. Dann die Nuss aufsetzen und mit dem rechten Arm, rechts von der Kassette, nach unten drücken.




Ich mache es genau so. hab mich nur nicht getraut ea zu sagen. keine ahnung, wie man sich da verletzen kann. oder ne spezielle 12x kettenpeitsche braucht. oder so.


----------



## mike79 (20. November 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und die Umrüstbarkeit. Vorreiter sind da klar Hope und DT Swiss. Die Ersatzteilversorgung ist da praktisch für Jahrzehnte gesichert, man bekommt Endkappen für andere Einbaustandards, Freiläufe usw. Wenn man selbst aufbaut und nicht mehr zwangsläufig das ganze Rad wechselt, ist sowas schon ziemlich wichtig.


Wobei hier hope nochmals besser ist... 

Hab grad 12 vorne für eine normale 350iger mtb Nabe gesucht und das scheint es gar nicht zu geben


----------



## morph027 (20. November 2020)

Doch, hab ich da (am Gravelbike), kann ich mal im Keller auf der Packung lesen, was das für eins ist.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. November 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Ich mache es genau so. hab mich nur nicht getraut ea zu sagen. keine ahnung, wie man sich da verletzen kann. oder ne spezielle 12x kettenpeitsche braucht. oder so.




Das ist mir schon zu kompliziert .... ich fummel jedes mal aufs Neue    - OK, mach das vielleicht 2 x im Jahr, und krieg es ja auch hin. Muss auch nicht alles können - Häkeln habe ich in der Schule auch gehasst ......


----------



## morph027 (20. November 2020)

morph027 schrieb:


> Doch, hab ich da (am Gravelbike), kann ich mal im Keller auf der Packung lesen, was das für eins ist.





mike79 schrieb:


> Wobei hier hope nochmals besser ist...
> 
> Hab grad 12 vorne für eine normale 350iger mtb Nabe gesucht und das scheint es gar nicht zu geben


HWGXXX00S6885S


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. November 2020)

morph027 schrieb:


> HWGXXX00S6885S


Oh ein Schnäppchen 🙂
Für 15 Euro mehr gibt's die ganze Nabe🥴


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (20. November 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Oh ein Schnäppchen 🙂
> Für 15 Euro mehr gibt's die ganze Nabe🥴



Wohl war. Und die ganze Arbeit mit umspeichen umsonst dazu 
Aber man kann natürlich auch nur die Kappen tauschen und eine neue 350er mit 15 x 100 verkaufen


----------



## mike79 (20. November 2020)

morph027 schrieb:


> HWGXXX00S6885S


Verwendbar für
DT Swiss VR-Nabe Road
Steht dort


Gibt's nen Unterschied Road und MTB bei der 350iger?


----------



## morph027 (20. November 2020)

Keine Ahnung, aber den fahr ich an der 350er MTB Nabe im M1700 LRS. Hat mir DT-Swiss damals so per Mail geschrieben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. November 2020)

morph027 schrieb:


> nur die Kappen tauschen und eine neue 350er mit 15 x 100 verkaufen


👉


----------



## mike79 (20. November 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 👉


Eh. 
Nur hab ich aktuell Schnellspanner 
Sowas kauft damn eher keiner neu
Macht nix

Danke auf jeden Fall 👍👍


----------



## hasardeur (20. November 2020)

CentaX schrieb:


> Mit Kraft in ne Kassette zu schlagen stell ich mir echt schmerzhaft vor - irgendwie hab ich da nach 1-2 mal Rumgefummel beim Auffädeln der Peitsche einen kompletten Bewegungsablauf gespeichert, sodass mir das Problem so fremd vorkommt. Stelle mich immer auf die gegenüberliegende Seite der Kassette, greif von oben über die Felge rüber. Dann oben auf der Kassette anfangen, die Kettenpeitsche nach links aufzulegen und mit dem Hebel unten an die Kassette drücken - linker Arm also links von der Kassette, hält die Peitsche unten. Dann die Nuss aufsetzen und mit dem rechten Arm, rechts von der Kassette, nach unten drücken. Gar keine Chance, in die Kassette oder die Speichen zu schlagen. Hoffe das klingt nicht so, als würde ich euch das Rad erklären wollen
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, hat mich jetzt vorerst davon abgehalten, nochmal bei der Stan's Milch zuzuschlagen
> 
> Ist das nicht identisch zu Maxalami Wurstwasser? Das wird auch von OKO gefertigt, Beschreibung liest sich sehr ähnlich und in D ists besser verfügbar


Wenn ich nicht falsch informiert bin, wird es in DE als Maxalami Wurstwasser verkauft.


----------



## Apa (20. November 2020)

chamouflage schrieb:


> Marzocchi Bomber Z1 29 Zoll Federgabel - 130-170mm - Tapered - 51mm Offset - 15x110mm QR - Boost - 2019 - matt schwarz
> 
> 
> Marzocchi Bomber Z1 29 Zoll Federgabel - 130-170mm - Tapered - 51mm Offset - 15x110mm QR - Boost - 2019 - matt schwarz
> ...


Leider in 51 Offset ; (


----------



## Deleted 23985 (20. November 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz MAVIC CROSSMAX PRO 27,5'' Boost 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit *22 mm Innenbreite* und unserer patentierten ISM 4D-Technologie garantiert diese Felge *Leichtgewicht *und Fahrdynamik zugleich. Beim ISM 4D-Gewichts-Tuning wird zwischen den Felgenbohrungen jegliches überschüssige Material abgefräst – das *spart Gewicht*, ohne dass darunter die Stabilität leidet, und macht es dem Fahrer leichter, zu beschleunigen und *am Berg zu attackieren*.

---> Das *legendäre Cross-country-Laufrad* Gewicht *1525 Gramm* (Satz 650b/27,5") *UVP 949!!


DANKE Mavic! *


----------



## freetourer (20. November 2020)

Apa schrieb:


> Leider in 51 Offset ; (



Also quasi unfahrbar


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. November 2020)

51 für freetourer, 44 und kleiner für freeballerer ☝🏻🤓🤫😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (21. November 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Ich mache es genau so. hab mich nur nicht getraut ea zu sagen. keine ahnung, wie man sich da verletzen kann. oder ne spezielle 12x kettenpeitsche braucht. oder so.


Macht doch mal’n Video. Ich kann mir Text immer so schwer vorstellen. 🥴


----------



## Dr_Ink (21. November 2020)

.


----------



## nightwolf (21. November 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> mit Schnäppchen hat das in meinen Augen wenig zu tun. (...)


(1) wieso nicht ❓ Wenn man nur Kleinkram braucht (ich hab immer den Eindruck ausser mir kaufen alle mindestens einmal monatlich neue Laufraeder / Federgabel / Montagegruppe) sind die Versandkosten ein Thema. _Und es ist nett wenn sie wegfallen_.
(2) Warum muss man darueber ueberhaupt diskutieren? Speziell *diese* Info ist IMHO hilfreich, das musste ich auch erst durch Ausprobieren herausfinden.



> Versand wird gegen Ende des Bestellprozesses abgezogen. Am Anfang wird der Versand noch aufgeführt.


----------



## k0p3 (21. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Macht doch mal’n Video. Ich kann mir Text immer so schwer vorstellen.



Kein Video, aber so in etwa.


----------



## Reddi (21. November 2020)

Hi, gibt es Erfahrungswerte, in welchen Shops man mit guten Black Week bzw. Black Friday Deals rechnen kann?

Ich habe da so ein Aufbauprojekt^^ 

(wer eine blaue SID Ultimate Race Day sucht: hier, leider nicht in schwarz)


----------



## davez (21. November 2020)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es Erfahrungswerte, in welchen Shops man mit guten Black Week bzw. Black Friday Deals rechnen kann?
> 
> Ich habe da so ein Aufbauprojekt^^
> 
> (wer eine blaue SID Ultimate Race Day sucht: hier, leider nicht in schwarz)


Wo wir bei Vermutungen sind - dieses Jahr wegen des Booms und der Lieferschwierigkeiten wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger Schnäppchen als in den Vorjahren.
Ich habe letztes Jahr in allen der bekannten Shops interessante Angebote gefunden. War viel Aufwand, da 90% der "Angebote" eigentlich keine sind.
Ansonsten RCZ, wenn Du viel Zeit und Frustrationstoleranz hast


----------



## Aloha_Joe (21. November 2020)

Der "Öffnungsanschlag" meiner Steckachse (15x100 RockShox Recon Gold) ist "ausgefranst" und lässt sich nur noch schwer öffnen.
Weis jemand ein gutes Angebot? Momentan Black Friday...
Am besten ohne Versand, das nervt bei so Beträgen.
Muss nicht die Selbe sein. Vom Gewicht gerne in der Kategorie oder leichter. Wenn etwas Rot dran ist, bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt  ☺️


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (21. November 2020)

Für die selbe würde ich auch keinen Cent ausgeben. Die ist ja schon defekt.

Spaß beiseite:
Die müsste z.B. passen. Gerade keine Versandkosten...








						OneUp Components Axle F Steckachse VR 15 x 100 mm für RockShox
					

OneUp Components Axle F Steckachse 15 x 100 mm - RockShox-Achse nicht nur für die EWS Die OneUp Components Axle F Steckachse für RockShox entstand aus einer Zusammenarbeit von OneUp und Enduro World Series Fahrern, die nach einer steiferen und besond




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Aloha_Joe (21. November 2020)

Ahh, danke.
Hab vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich am liebsten nen "Schnellspanner" dran hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. November 2020)

Wenn Du bei Google eingibst, was auf der Achse steht, nämlich „Maxle 15x100“, kannst Du Dich vor Angeboten nicht retten.


----------



## Epictetus (21. November 2020)

blubboo schrieb:


> Centerlock und die wenigen Einrastpunkte. Sonst ist der Loamer spitze.


centerlock beste.


----------



## Aloha_Joe (21. November 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn Du bei Google eingibst, was auf der Achse steht, nämlich „Maxle 15x100“, kannst Du Dich vor Angeboten nicht retten.


Danke für den "Tipp"
Auf die Idee wäre ich ja nie gekommen...
Gebe ich genau das ein, dann bekomme ich aber nur Die ohne Schnellspannsystem vorgeschlagen...
Wir sind hier in einem Forum die alle das selbe Hobby teilen.
Der Ein oder Andere setzt sich mit so einem Thema noch viel mehr auseinander, dieser jenige hat sicher bessere Tipps als der Suchmaschinenriese den es eigentlich gar nicht interessiert was ICH suche.


----------



## bashhard (21. November 2020)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Markenklamotten von TLD, Fox etc auf Wish.com?
Die sind da ja verdammt günstig, aber habe Schiss dass das Kopien sind


----------



## backinblack76 (21. November 2020)

ich behaupte mal das sind zu 100% Kopien. Habe zum Spaß eine Brille einer bekannten Marke dort gekauft.
Gut gemachte Kopie aber im Detail (Verarbeitung) sieht man, das ist keine 130€ Brille, never!
Die Glässer, die dabei waren gab es in der Kombie beim Original auch garnicht.

Insofern, krasser Marktplatz der unverschämten Produktpiraterie. Ich werde dort nichts mehr kaufen.
Merke: Wenn es zu schön ist um wahr zu sein , ist es meist auch nicht wahr


----------



## bashhard (21. November 2020)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> ich behaupte mal das sind zu 100% Kopien. Habe zum Spaß eine Brille einer bekannten Marke dort gekauft.
> Gut gemachte Kopie aber im Detail (Verarbeitung) sieht man, das ist keine 130€ Brille, never!
> Die Glässer, die dabei waren gab es in der Kombie beim Original auch garnicht.


Ok alles klar. Habe noch bisschen gegoogelt und andere Bikeklamotten waren alle fake. Naja wär auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. November 2020)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Danke für den "Tipp"
> Auf die Idee wäre ich ja nie gekommen...
> Gebe ich genau das ein, dann bekomme ich aber nur Die ohne Schnellspannsystem vorgeschlagen...
> Wir sind hier in einem Forum die alle das selbe Hobby teilen.
> Der Ein oder Andere setzt sich mit so einem Thema noch viel mehr auseinander, dieser jenige hat sicher bessere Tipps als der Suchmaschinenriese den es eigentlich gar nicht interessiert was ICH suche.



 Ich bekomme alle Arten von Maxle Achsen angezeigt. Unter anderem diese:





						Rock Shox MAXLE LITE ROAD STECKACHSE / 15X100 TA kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

Rock Shox MAXLE LITE ROAD STECKACHSE / 15X100 TA bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2020)

Nicht zu sehr zum Zeitsklaven anderer Leute machen lassen... 🤫


----------



## hw_doc (21. November 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nicht zu sehr zum Zeitsklaven anderer Leute machen lassen... 🤫



Da weiß man schon garnicht mehr, welche Beitragsreihe damit gemeint sein könnte...  B)


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. November 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da weiß man schon garnicht mehr, welche Beitragsreihe damit gemeint sein könnte...  B)


_Duhm _sterbseln lassen geht doch immer. 😂


----------



## bobons (23. November 2020)

Pumpkinhead schrieb:


> Blackout Week bei Platzangst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo wird das Zeug von Platzangst eigentlich inzwischen hergestellt? Bangladesh, Türkei oder Indien?


----------



## ilfer (23. November 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Wo wird das Zeug von Platzangst eigentlich inzwischen hergestellt? Bangladesh, Türkei oder Indien?


Irgendwo, wo die Menschen kurze Beine haben.
Meine Platzangst-Protektoren-Strümpfe sind leider trotz großer Größe deutlich zu kurz und der herausnehmbare Protektor drückt auf den Fuß.


----------



## Bene2405 (23. November 2020)

Witzig, bei den Hosen ists genau anders rum. Ich als Arschfüssler hab die Bulldog 2, passt kurz super aber die langen Beine kann ich fast doppelt nehmen. Viel zu lang. . . .


----------



## ilfer (23. November 2020)

Kleine Anekdote zu AMAZON Warehouse Deals am Rande...
Ich habe dort bei der 30% Rabatt Aktion mal die "SRAM XX1 Eagle Gruppe" bestellt für 700 Euro.
Kam soeben an. Inhalt des XX1 Kartons: Eine komplette Sram NX Gruppe.
Da hat wohl mal jemand schön für lau sein Bike upgegradet... 
Naja, Karma wird's richten sag ich da mal...


----------



## fone (23. November 2020)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Kein Video, aber so in etwa.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1154383


Gut, der Hebel macht durchaus Sinn.


----------



## fone (23. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Markenklamotten von TLD, Fox etc auf Wish.com?
> Die sind da ja verdammt günstig, aber habe Schiss dass das Kopien sind


Auf Wish gibt es überhaupt keine Originalprodukte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (23. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Auf Wish gibt es überhaupt keine Originalprodukte.


@bashhard
Ich hatte mal im Rahmen eines Bike Kaufs ein wenig recherchiert - das sah ziemlich nach Abzocke aus für meinen Geschmack. Ganz merkwürdige Seite


----------



## fone (23. November 2020)

Ist bei Aliexpress ja ähnlich.
Wenn Originalprodukte angeboten werden, dann sind sie meist teurer als bei uns. (zb DTswiss Zahnscheiben)

Das heißt nicht, dass man die chinesischen Prodkukte nicht verwenden könnte.
Gerade Zelt und Isomatten bestellt.


----------



## bashhard (23. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Auf Wish gibt es überhaupt keine Originalprodukte.


Ok alles klar, schade. Hatte nur TLD DH-Hosen für 50 Euro gesehen und dann gedacht,dass es für den Preis evtl. original sein könnte, da es ja nicht für 10 euro angeboten wurde


----------



## vanbov (23. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote zu AMAZON Warehouse Deals am Rande...
> Ich habe dort bei der 30% Rabatt Aktion mal die "SRAM XX1 Eagle Gruppe" bestellt für 700 Euro.
> Kam soeben an. Inhalt des XX1 Kartons: Eine komplette Sram NX Gruppe.
> Da hat wohl mal jemand schön für lau sein Bike upgegradet...
> Naja, Karma wird's richten sag ich da mal...


Ähnlich, aber anders:
bei nem hiesigen Online-Händler nen Mudguard für 11 € bestellt und nen Laufradsatz (einschl. Lieferschein für den Mudguard) erhalten...
Selbstreden hab ich hier NICHT stillschweigend mein Bike upgegradet.
Karma wird´s mir hoffentlich irgendwan mal danken.....


----------



## ilfer (23. November 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ähnlich, aber anders:
> bei nem hiesigen Online-Händler nen Mudguard für 11 € bestellt und nen Laufradsatz (einschl. Lieferschein für den Mudguard) erhalten...
> Selbstreden hab ich hier NICHT stillschweigend mein Bike upgegradet.
> Karma wird´s mir hoffentlich irgendwan mal danken.....


Ehrenmann-Move!


----------



## Eile7 (23. November 2020)

bei Rose hat die Black Week begonnen, einige ganz ordentliche Preise im Bereich Oakley Brillen dabei, sonst auch paar gute Schnapper...

edit: bin zu dumm um den Direkt Link auf die Black Week zu posten







						ROSE Bikes SHOP
					






					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## wartool (23. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote zu AMAZON Warehouse Deals am Rande...
> Ich habe dort bei der 30% Rabatt Aktion mal die "SRAM XX1 Eagle Gruppe" bestellt für 700 Euro.
> Kam soeben an. Inhalt des XX1 Kartons: Eine komplette Sram NX Gruppe.
> Da hat wohl mal jemand schön für lau sein Bike upgegradet...
> Naja, Karma wird's richten sag ich da mal...


die story habe ich schon öfter gehört.. bis hin zu mit Edding geschwärzter, abgenutzter Ware... Scheint ne Masche zu sein...


----------



## toastet (23. November 2020)

Jo, leider auch schon öfters passiert. Entweder falsche Ware im richtigen Karton oder abgeranzte Gebrauchtware falsch beschrieben. Was sonst oft sehr gut klappt mit Elektronik usw. geht bei Biketeilen leider deutlich öfters in die Hose. Auch grundsätzliche Falschlieferungen, andere Maße als angegeben usw. 

Allerdings halt auch immer wieder mal positive Überraschungen. Von demher von vorneherein drauf einstellen, dass ne Rücksendung wahrscheinlich ist oder gleich lassen Biketeile bei WHD zu erwerben.


----------



## Emerald287 (23. November 2020)

Das ist dem System von Amazon geschuldet. Rücksendungen werden nicht seltenst kontrolliert, wahrscheinlich müssten die dafür alleine tausende Leute einstellen, sondern nur gewogen. Und wenn das pi*Daumen passt, dann passiert auch nichts weiter. Das ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass man diese Geschichte hört, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (23. November 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Das ist dem System von Amazon geschuldet. Rücksendungen werden nicht kontrolliert,


Das stimmt so pauschal definitiv nicht.


----------



## Emerald287 (23. November 2020)

Für Dich habe ich es korrigiert.
https://www.techbook.de/easylife/amazon-abzocke-mit-retouren u.a.


----------



## mip86 (23. November 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Das ist dem System von Amazon geschuldet. Rücksendungen werden nicht seltenst kontrolliert, wahrscheinlich müssten die dafür alleine tausende Leute einstellen, sondern nur gewogen. Und wenn das pi*Daumen passt, dann passiert auch nichts weiter. Das ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass man diese Geschichte hört, leider.


Habe die Erfahrung mit einer XG-1295 gemacht. War irgend ein China Teil drin...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Black week bei Revolution Race. 30%-40% auf einige Teile. Ist zwar nicht spezifisch MTB, aber teilweise gut geeignet.



Thx, den Shop kannte ich noch nicht  - die Hiking Hosen, sehen wirklich sehr gut aus, und auch das sie für Biken brauchbar sind. Hab mir und meine Frau mal die Nordwand Pro Pants bestellt ...
​


----------



## vanbov (23. November 2020)

@sauerlaender75 
Sind tolle Sachen, werdet eure Freude dran haben


----------



## imun (23. November 2020)

Hab seit 3 Jahren ne wasserdichte Revolution Race Jacke im Einsatz. Bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2020)

Welche Hosen von Revolution Race könnt Ihr denn zum Radeln empfehlen? Sollten am Hintern und Knie abriebfest sein und nicht zu sehr schlackern.


----------



## anderson (23. November 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Thx, den Shop kannte ich noch nicht  - die Hiking Hosen, sehen wirklich sehr gut aus, und auch das sie für Biken brauchbar sind. Hab mir und meine Frau mal die Nordwand Pro Pants bestellt ...
> ​



Eine geile, sehr bequeme, funktionale und robuste Hose. Die Nordwand pro habe ich seit zwei Jahren im Einsatz. Ich mag es, dass sie nicht sackig ist und sich super anpasst.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Welche Hosen von Revolution Race könnt Ihr denn zum Radeln empfehlen? Sollten am Hintern und Knie abriebfest sein und nicht zu sehr schlackern.



Ich benutze meine Nordwand pro zum Laufen regelmäßig mit Hund und in den Bergen. Fürs Bike ist sie mir fast zu robust. Deshalb habe ich jetzt noch die Hyper pro bestellt, die ein Freund auf dem Bike benutzt und die deutlich luftiger ist. Wird auch von RR fürs Biken empfohlen.


----------



## dodos (23. November 2020)

Wie fallen die Größentechnisch aus? Also für Personen 1,90+ und schlank, lange Beine?


----------



## Sitd01 (23. November 2020)

dodos schrieb:


> Wie fallen die Größentechnisch aus? Also für Personen 1,90+ und schlank, lange Beine?


Da habe ich, genau die Maße, XXL bestellt. Schöne lange Beine und auch körpernah geschnitten...


----------



## Hille2001 (23. November 2020)

Kann man die Hosenüber ne Polsterhose drüber ziehen?
Dann evtl ne Ne größer nehmen?

Die Hyper pro gefällt mir auch ganz gut.
Hat jemand die Silence Pro Shell zufällig?
Taugt die bei unter 15 Grad und drunter zum biken?


----------



## platt_ziege (23. November 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Hab mir und meine Frau mal die Nordwand Pro Pants bestellt ...
> ​


schade, der hätte ich ja auch gerne ne chance gegeben, aber leider ja auch wieder nur für freunde des _individualismus_ per clowns look, der ja bei mtb'er sehr beliebt und verbreitet ist...

ich bin inzwischen ja für eine petition an das nixnutzige faschistische zentralkomitee der eudssr, dass rad hersteller ein modell in raw und/oder schwarz, rad&outdoor klamotten hersteller schwarz und ganz aktuell, zelt und schlafsack hersteller dunkelgrün zwingend anzubieten haben und diese als günstigste variante der palette!
dann müsste ich dieses gesindel zumindest nicht mehr jeden abend in meine gebete einschliessen, wo es um den blitz beim schaissen geht....


----------



## dodos (24. November 2020)

Sitd01 schrieb:


> Da habe ich, genau die Maße, XXL bestellt. Schöne lange Beine und auch körpernah geschnitten...


Welches Modell von den 4en?


----------



## Schibbl (24. November 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> schade, der hätte ich ja auch gerne ne chance gegeben, aber leider ja auch wieder nur für freunde des _individualismus_ per clowns look, der ja bei mtb'er sehr beliebt und verbreitet ist...
> 
> ich bin inzwischen ja für eine petition an das nixnutzige faschistische zentralkomitee der eudssr, dass rad hersteller ein modell in raw und/oder schwarz, rad&outdoor klamotten hersteller schwarz und ganz aktuell, zelt und schlafsack hersteller dunkelgrün zwingend anzubieten haben und diese als günstigste variante der palette!
> dann müsste ich dieses gesindel zumindest nicht mehr jeden abend in meine gebete einschliessen, wo es um den blitz beim schaissen geht....


Ich glaube da ist jemanden der Keks beim eintunken in den Kaffee abgebrochen. Baldrian soll helfen, hab ich gehört. Im Zweifelsfall ein Löffel um den Keks rauszufischen.


----------



## Nd-60 (24. November 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> schade, der hätte ich ja auch gerne ne chance gegeben, aber leider ja auch wieder nur für freunde des _individualismus_ per clowns look, der ja bei mtb'er sehr beliebt und verbreitet ist...
> 
> ich bin inzwischen ja für eine petition an das nixnutzige faschistische zentralkomitee der eudssr, dass rad hersteller ein modell in raw und/oder schwarz, rad&outdoor klamotten hersteller schwarz und ganz aktuell, zelt und schlafsack hersteller dunkelgrün zwingend anzubieten haben und diese als günstigste variante der palette!
> dann müsste ich dieses gesindel zumindest nicht mehr jeden abend in meine gebete einschliessen, wo es um den blitz beim schaissen geht....


Wg. Zelt und Schlafsack, frag doch bei den Jungs mal nach


----------



## bobons (24. November 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wg. Zelt und Schlafsack, frag doch bei den Jungs mal nach


Welche Jungs? Ich sehe niemand. 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (24. November 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Welche Jungs? Ich sehe niemand. 🤷🏽‍♂️


Also ich sehe ganz viele Hände, Ohren, zwei freie Nacken und ein Handybildschrim leuchten bei den jungen Offizieren🤓


----------



## Pattah (24. November 2020)

ich mags auch nichts wirklich  bunt, andererseits.. wenne mal nen Abgang machst findet man dich mit bunten klamotten  besser, Wenn du über Straßen zum Trail fährst kann Sichtbarkeit auch nur gut sein.
Das sind so die Vorteile die ich an bunter Kleidung sehe. :


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. November 2020)

@platt_ziege ... da hast du Dir ja viele Gedanken gemacht und niedergeschrieben, danke dafür - nur mich interessierst nicht und meine Frau fährt überhaupt kein Bike. Wir gehen halt oft wandern .... 😢


----------



## Sitd01 (24. November 2020)

dodos schrieb:


> Welches Modell von den 4en?


Achso, die Nordwand pro...


----------



## tunix82 (24. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote zu AMAZON Warehouse Deals am Rande...
> Ich habe dort bei der 30% Rabatt Aktion mal die "SRAM XX1 Eagle Gruppe" bestellt für 700 Euro.
> Kam soeben an. Inhalt des XX1 Kartons: Eine komplette Sram NX Gruppe.
> Da hat wohl mal jemand schön für lau sein Bike upgegradet...
> Naja, Karma wird's richten sag ich da mal...


Selbe Geschichte nur nicht ganz so krass. Soeben kamen meine bestellten Philips Hue Lampen. Bestellt habe ich Gen. 4, geliefert wurde Gen. 4 Verpackung mit Gen. 1 Birnen.
Das hat Methode.


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2020)

Ja Warehouse ist wirklich ein Glücksspiel...

Bestellt-bekommen:

Sram AXS XX1 Gruppe -> Lackierte!!!, gebrauchte Xo1/ GX Eagle
Rock Shox Pike-> SR Suntour mit Pike Decals
Race Face Carbonlenker-> Newmen Alu Lenker
Sram XX1 Kurbel-> Sram descadent Alu Kurbel
usw...


----------



## fone (24. November 2020)

Der Händler ist sicher happy, dass du ihm nach wie vor den alten Kram abnimmst.


----------



## Tobi29NRW (24. November 2020)

Ich suche den *Gutscheincode für r2-bike* über die 2,5 % aufgrund MwSt.-Senkung, kann den aber nirgendwo finden. 
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## heliusdh (24. November 2020)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> Ich suche den *Gutscheincode für r2-bike* über die 2,5 % aufgrund MwSt.-Senkung, kann den aber nirgendwo finden.
> Kann mir jemand helfen?


Die Preise sind doch mit 16% ausgepreist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. November 2020)

Passen Protektoren unter die Revolution race Hosen?


----------



## Tobi29NRW (24. November 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Die Preise sind doch mit 16% ausgepreist!


Trotzdem gab es noch einen Code on top. Den suche ich.


----------



## heliusdh (24. November 2020)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> Trotzdem gab es noch einen Code on top. Den suche ich.


Das war doch nur in der Zeit, bevor der Shop umgestellt wurde oder nicht?
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche


----------



## maed0711 (24. November 2020)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> Trotzdem gab es noch einen Code on top. Den suche ich.



TAXRETURN


----------



## Tobi29NRW (24. November 2020)

maed0711 schrieb:


> TAXRETURN


Dankeschön! (Sogar 3 %)


----------



## LarsLangfinger (24. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja Warehouse ist wirklich ein Glücksspiel...
> 
> Bestellt-bekommen:
> 
> ...


Und ich gehe noch täglich arbeiten ich depp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (24. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Und ich gehe noch täglich arbeiten ich depp.


Sicher, Lars "Langfinger"?


----------



## platt_ziege (24. November 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... da hast du Dir ja viele Gedanken gemacht und niedergeschrieben, danke dafür - nur mich interessierst nicht und meine Frau fährt überhaupt kein Bike. Wir gehen halt oft wandern .... 😢


muss es ja auch in keinster weise, da es ja um die hose ging...


----------



## davez (24. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja Warehouse ist wirklich ein Glücksspiel...
> 
> Bestellt-bekommen:
> 
> ...


Das ist ja Wahnsinn; wahrscheinlich die digitale Form des Fahrraddiebstahls...


----------



## ilfer (24. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja Warehouse ist wirklich ein Glücksspiel...
> 
> Bestellt-bekommen:
> 
> ...


Echt krass. Die sollten das in Warehouse Steals umbenennen...


----------



## LarsLangfinger (24. November 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Sicher, Lars "Langfinger"?


----------



## wartool (24. November 2020)

Tobi29NRW schrieb:


> Ich suche den *Gutscheincode für r2-bike* über die 2,5 % aufgrund MwSt.-Senkung, kann den aber nirgendwo finden.
> Kann mir jemand helfen?


taxreturn


----------



## freetourer (24. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Das ist ja Wahnsinn; wahrscheinlich die digitale Form des Fahrraddiebstahls...





ilfer schrieb:


> Echt krass. Die sollten das in Warehouse Steals umbenennen...



Ich habe heute meine Bestellung von Warehouse Deals bekommen.

Bestellt hatte ich eine 29er Lyrik Select (Beschreibung passte auch zur EAN).

Bekommen habe ich eine gebrauchte Gabel mit reichlich gekürztem Schaft, eingeschlagener Kralle, vermackter Postmount-Aufnahme, eingelaufener Beschichtung an den Standrohren und neuen (schief aufgebrachten) Aufklebern  "Lyrik Ultimate". 

Was das für ein Modell ist kann ich gar nicht genau sagen - es ist auf jeden Fall die billigste Dämpfung verbaut - die Zugstufe hat kein Drehknopf sondern nur diesen Paddle - förmigen Tunkey-Knopf.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (24. November 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Shimano Shifter-Disc-Brake Set ST-RS505/BR-RS785 Postmount 2x11-fach, befüllt und mit Schaltzügen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mr_Gilsch schrieb:


> Die war vor 10 Tagen noch 10€ günstiger (bei alltricks) 😳



Letztes Jahr hab ich sowas auch schon feststellen müssen.
Da war es bei BC und Levelnine Carbonlenkern....pünktlich zum Blackfriday nen 10er teuer wie ein paar Wochen zuvor..


----------



## isartrails (24. November 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Bekommen habe ich eine gebrauchte Gabel mit reichlich gekürztem Schaft, eingeschlagener Kralle, vermackter Postmount-Aufnahme, eingelaufener Beschichtung an den Standrohren und neuen (schief aufgebrachten) Aufklebern.


Mach doch mal'n paar Fotos. Bin doch sehr erstaunt über soviel kriminelle Energie unter unsereiner.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (24. November 2020)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hab ich sowas auch schon feststellen müssen.
> Da war es bei BC und Levelnine Carbonlenkern....pünktlich zum Blackfriday nen 10er teuer wie ein paar Wochen zuvor..


Bei BC ist der PT Carbon ja schon auf 75EUR runter gesetzt, leider in der für mich falschen Klemme. Mal sehen wie es am Freitag aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (24. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mach doch mal'n paar Fotos. Bin doch sehr erstaunt über soviel kriminelle Energie unter unsereiner.


----------



## Emerald287 (24. November 2020)

__





						RockShox Setup Guide | SRAM
					






					trailhead.rockshox.com
				




Das ist eine Recon RL FS-RCN-RL-B1


----------



## morph027 (24. November 2020)

Was für Arschlöcher....


----------



## LarsLangfinger (24. November 2020)

Kann man das einfach retounieren und der Verursacher kann belangt werden? Oder bleibt man darauf sitzen und der Verursacher ist auch fein raus? Keine Ahnung davon, aber scheint sich ja ziemlich zu lohnen wenn wirklich jeder hier Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. November 2020)

Ich vermute dass bei dem Retourenaufkommen wenn überhaupt nur Stichproben gemacht werden und der Rest tatsächlich nur gewogen wird. Wie will man da nachweisen wer jetzt die alte Gabel eingepackt hat? Das funktioniert nur wenn das jemand im großen Stil macht oder Ermittlungen angestellt würden, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das passiert.


----------



## Nd-60 (24. November 2020)

Wie zwei junge Spanier Amazon abzockten
					

Mit einer erstaunlich einfachen Masche nahmen zwei junge Männer Amazon 330.000 Euro ab. Jetzt flogen die beiden auf.




					www.google.de
				




Wenn das 2 Spanier schaffen.... und lange unerkannt blieben.


----------



## davez (24. November 2020)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wie zwei junge Spanier Amazon abzockten
> 
> 
> Mit einer erstaunlich einfachen Masche nahmen zwei junge Männer Amazon 330.000 Euro ab. Jetzt flogen die beiden auf.
> ...


Naja, die spanischen Fußballer wurden im letzten Spiel von den deutschen Abwehrspielern auch nicht erkannt


----------



## LarsLangfinger (24. November 2020)

Habe ich viel zu kleine Cochones.für


----------



## Don Stefano (24. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich benutze meine Nordwand pro zum Laufen regelmäßig mit Hund und in den Bergen. Fürs Bike ist sie mir fast zu robust. Deshalb habe ich jetzt noch die Hyper pro bestellt, die ein Freund auf dem Bike benutzt und die deutlich luftiger ist. Wird auch von RR fürs Biken empfohlen.


Ich habe mir auch die Hyper Pro 2 bestellt, nicht in lebensbejahendem schwarz sondern in dark autum, der auf meinem Notebookschirm gar nicht so dark aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (24. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> ... Verursacher kann belangt werden? ...











						Machine Learning & Künstliche Intelligenz –  Amazon Web Services (AWS)
					

Wir investieren bereits seit 20 Jahren mit AI AWS in die Erforschung und Entwicklung künstlicher Intelligenzen & Machine Learning. Finden Sie hilfreiche Infos über künstliche Intelligenz und lernen Sie, wie Sie die Machine Learning-Technologie von Amazon nutzen können.




					aws.amazon.com
				




Amazon bietet Tools die sie selbst nutzen könnten, um die Schuldigen herauszufinden


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. November 2020)

20% off bei Works Components bis 27.11. auf alles: https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/


----------



## isartrails (25. November 2020)

morph027 schrieb:


> Was für Arschlöcher....


...haben bestimmt nen Account hier und lesen mit.


----------



## platt_ziege (25. November 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass bei dem Retourenaufkommen wenn überhaupt nur Stichproben gemacht werden und der Rest tatsächlich nur gewogen wird. Wie will man da nachweisen wer jetzt die alte Gabel eingepackt hat? Das funktioniert nur wenn das jemand im großen Stil macht oder Ermittlungen angestellt würden, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das passiert.


dann stellt sich ja nur noch die frage, wie die zustandbeschreibungen zustande kommen...


----------



## LTB (25. November 2020)

Masberg schrieb:


> Bike24.de kann das noch besser - unter 30 EUR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö! Sind nicht die Grid Trail

guckst du hier ~48€





						Specialized Butcher GRID Trail 2Bliss Ready MTB Faltreifen 29 x 2.60 Zoll
					

Specialized Equipment ▶ Die neueste Generation des Butcher GRID TRAIL 2Bliss Ready erhält ein völlig neues Stollenprofil.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## kackboon91 (25. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Gute Preise für gute Reifen. Bei Bike Components gibts diverse Specialized Reifen mit Rabatt... scheinbar wegen der neuen Modelle mit extra hässlichen Flankenbeschriftungen... versandkostenfrei!
> Die Grid Trail grippen super, sind gut gedämpft und rollen trotzdem gut, auch auf Asphalt. Besser als Maxxis MaxxTerra zum Beispiel.


Ich habe an meinem YT Jeffsy 29“ die Maxxis Minion 2.4
Passen da ohne Bedenken die GridTrail in 2.6 drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2020)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem YT Jeffsy 29“ die Maxxis Minion 2.4
> Passen da ohne Bedenken die GridTrail in 2.6 drauf?


Ja


----------



## kackboon91 (25. November 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann bestell ich mir mal zwei für die Zukunft!


----------



## piilu (25. November 2020)

Speci bietet laut eigener website ja garkeine nicht Mofa Reifen mehr an 🙃


----------



## Masberg (25. November 2020)

LTB schrieb:


> falsch, sind nicht die Grid Trail Reifen...


oh... stimmt


RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2,3er vs. 2,6er, was willst du damit zum Ausdruck bringen?


eigentlich wollte ich nur drauf aufmerksam machen, dass B24 gerade auch ein paar preiswerte Spec Reifen hat. Die Verwechselung tut mir leid.


----------



## davez (25. November 2020)

__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




@-Kottan-
Falsches Forum - Das ist Teufelszeug 
Die Akkulutscher sind woanders


----------



## ilfer (25. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Die Akkulutscher sind woanders


Hach, geht halt nix über bissl Hass im Netz auskippen, gell?


----------



## davez (25. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hach, geht halt nix über bissl Hass im Netz auskippen, gell?


Wenn Du das so interpretierst, sagt es viel über Dich aus 😉 😚


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wenn Du das so interpretierst, sagt es viel über Dich aus 😉 😚


dito   ... gibt schlimmeres


----------



## youdontknow (26. November 2020)

Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht sonderlich gut aus, daher die Frage bzgl. den DT Swiss M 1900 Spline von bike24:

Der Preis scheint ja recht gut zu sein, gibt es irgendwo einen Haken?
Ich habe noch keinen Ersatz LRS, daher bin ich gerade am grübeln....


----------



## ma1208 (26. November 2020)

Der im Link hat einen HG-Freilauf, das sollte man beachten, ob das passt. Anderer Freilauf kostet im Verhältnis relativ viel. Ansonsten ist es die günstige Linie von DT, also relativ schwer und "nur" Sperrklinkenfreilauf und keine Zahnscheiben. Für den Preis kann man meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eile7 (26. November 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht sonderlich gut aus, daher die Frage bzgl. den DT Swiss M 1900 Spline von bike24:
> 
> Der Preis scheint ja recht gut zu sein, gibt es irgendwo einen Haken?
> Ich habe noch keinen Ersatz LRS, daher bin ich gerade am grübeln....


bei dem Preis kann man wenig falsch machen, sind 370er Naben verbaut und wird als All Mountain LRS eingestuft. Vor allem als 2. LRS mit ggf. Winter/Matsch Bereifung gar nicht so verkehrt.


Ansonsten auf richtigen Freilauf achten.

Gewicht ist laut Herstellerseite ab 1800Gramm was jetzt nicht soooo schwer ist für ne 30er Felge


----------



## ilfer (26. November 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> Trust Gabeln für 600CHF direkt vom Importeur. Versand nach DE sollte kein Problem sein, er sitzt direkt an der Grenze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn der Importeur nichtmal den Namen des Modells "Message" richtig schreiben kann, gibt mir das zu denken... oder ist die Trust "Massage" nochmal was Spezielles? ;-)


----------



## ma1208 (26. November 2020)

Eile7 schrieb:


> Gewicht ist laut Herstellerseite ab 1800Gramm was jetzt nicht soooo schwer ist für ne 30er Felge



Das Gewicht gilt nur für die 25er Felge. Mit 30er Maulweite ist das Gewicht bei rund 1950 gramm. Das ist schon schwer, aber irgendwo muss der verhältnismäßig gute Preis ja herkommen.


----------



## youdontknow (26. November 2020)

Danke für die Info´s  ! Freilauf muss für SRAM passen, daher schau ich mich da mal noch etwas weiter um. Die habe ja eine RIESENAUSWAHL.... Auf die Schnelle hab ich noch die entdeckt:





						Stan's NoTubes ZTR Arch MK3 27,5 Zoll Laufradsatz - VR: 15x110mm | HR: 12x148mm Boost
					

Stan's NoTubes ZTR Arch MK3 27,5 Zoll Laufradsatz - VR: 15x110mm | HR: 12x148mm Boost




					www.bike24.de
				



Ist sicher nicht vergleichbar mit dem Angebot für die DT Swiss aber manchmal ist haben doch besser als brauchen  .


----------



## metalbks (26. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Wenn der Importeur nichtmal den Namen des Modells "Message" richtig schreiben kann, gibt mir das zu denken... oder ist die Trust "Massage" nochmal was Spezielles? ;-)


Braucht Dir nicht zu denken geben. Den Laden gibts schon ewig. Sehr nette Leute.  Vermutlich einfach ein Fehler.


----------



## null-2wo (26. November 2020)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Vielleicht deswegen so "günstig": Pleite wegen Corona-Krise: Trust Performance stellt Betrieb ein (mtb-news.de)


das thema hatten wir schon, als rcz die gabeln amfang des jahres für den preis rausgehauen hat... damals bin ich schon fast schwach geworden, weil mich das ding echt interessiert. heute kann ich, dank meiner finanziellen situation, das angebot guten gewissens sausen lassen...


----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> damals bin ich schon fast schwach geworden, weil mich das ding echt interessiert.


Die Gabel würde ich ja echt gerne im Stahl-Hardtail verbauen. Allein wegen der Resonanz, die es dafür hier im Forum gäb.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. November 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Danke für die Info´s  ! Freilauf muss für SRAM passen, daher schau ich mich da mal noch etwas weiter um. Die habe ja eine RIESENAUSWAHL.... Auf die Schnelle hab ich noch die entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freilauf gibt's immer wieder mal um 35-40 im Bikemarkt.
Den Shimanofreilauf kriegste auch im Bikemarkt oder so gut verkauft, (da dt 370 Nabe).
Das tauscht sich ungefähr 1:1 preislich,( hab ich schon paarmal gemacht)


----------



## LocoOno (26. November 2020)

Grad im Netz gefunden, sieht schon wild aus. Find ich richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (26. November 2020)

Die Gabel interessiert mich auch. Das einzige, was dagegen spricht, ist, dass der Hersteller nicht mehr existiert und dass das Ding mit ~2100g nicht sonderlich leicht ist. Andererseits findet man mit etwas Recherche im Netz schnell heraus, dass man bei der Gabel die meisten Wartungsarbeiten selbst erledigen kann. Ich bin jahrelang eine German:a Kilo gefahren und kann bestätigen, dass sich die Raderhebungskurve/gerade deutlich anders anfühlt, als bei einer Teleskopgabel. Insbesondere taucht das Ding beim Bremsen fast gar nicht ein. Hach, schwierig.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (26. November 2020)

Mit "wild" meinst du wohl "kacke" ?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (26. November 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> Dachte die wäre RCZ exclusiv
> Hat auch nur einer die von RCZ jemals bekommen ?
> 
> ah sorry darf ja ncihts gegen RCZ sagen und hier sowieso nicht.
> ...



Ja, ich war letztens (Anfang Oktober) mit jemandem unterwegs der sie von dort hat. Sieht in echt schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, Funktion aber top!


----------



## fone (26. November 2020)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht sonderlich gut aus, daher die Frage bzgl. den DT Swiss M 1900 Spline von bike24:
> 
> Der Preis scheint ja recht gut zu sein, gibt es irgendwo einen Haken?
> Ich habe noch keinen Ersatz LRS, daher bin ich gerade am grübeln....


Kein Haken


----------



## fone (26. November 2020)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Grad im Netz gefunden, sieht schon wild aus. Find ich richtig gut.


Scheiße, ich hätte doch eine holen sollen. Kommt an dem Rad richtig geil freakig.
Hat jemand noch ne Meinung/Erfahrung zum Thema fehlender Pop bei der Gabel?


----------



## null-2wo (26. November 2020)

Danimal schrieb:


> Die Gabel interessiert mich auch. Das einzige, was dagegen spricht, ist, dass der Hersteller nicht mehr existiert und dass das Ding mit ~2100g nicht sonderlich leicht ist. Andererseits findet man mit etwas Recherche im Netz schnell heraus, dass man bei der Gabel die meisten Wartungsarbeiten selbst erledigen kann. Ich bin jahrelang eine German:a Kilo gefahren und kann bestätigen, dass sich die Raderhebungskurve/gerade deutlich anders anfühlt, als bei einer Teleskopgabel. Insbesondere taucht das Ding beim Bremsen fast gar nicht ein. Hach, schwierig.


irgendwie versuchen sie es noch zu retten, ausgang is aber unklar. ich hoffe, dass im aktuellen testbericht ne aussage dazu kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Mit "wild" meinst du wohl "kacke" ?


Danke, da müsste ich eben laut Lachen.

Ich wahr leider gestern auch im Rausch








						MAGURA MT8 SL Raceline Scheibenbremsen Set, 477,50 €
					

MAGURA MT8 SL Raceline Scheibenbremsen Set Maguras MT8 SL steht für kompromisslose Bremspower und maximale Standfestigkeit bei minimalem Gewicht Aber nicht




					r2-bike.com
				



Und ich brauche die Teile nicht mal. Aber man hat ja 100 Tage Rückgaberecht bei R2 und der Preis ist echt richtig gut. Sonst 150€ teurer.
Wenn ich sie nicht brauchen sollte, kann ich sie garantiert in 2-3 Jahren immernoch für den selben Preis verhökern. Die Raceline ist ja Kult und oftmals nicht unendlich verfügbar.


----------



## ekm (26. November 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> MAGURA MT8 SL Raceline Scheibenbremsen Set, 477,50 €
> 
> 
> MAGURA MT8 SL Raceline Scheibenbremsen Set Maguras MT8 SL steht für kompromisslose Bremspower und maximale Standfestigkeit bei minimalem Gewicht Aber nicht
> ...


Den gleichen Gedanken habe ich mir auch gemacht, aber ich habe bisher nicht bestellt


----------



## hasardeur (26. November 2020)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Grad im Netz gefunden, sieht schon wild aus. Find ich richtig gut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1157503



Ist die Krafteinleitung in das Steuerrohr durch den doch extremen Winkel nicht sehr bedenklich?


----------



## ma1208 (26. November 2020)

Da entsteht mehr Biegung zwischen Gabelschaft und Krone, aber das sollte das Problem der Gabel sein, nicht des Steuerrohres.


----------



## null-2wo (26. November 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist die Krafteinleitung in das Steuerrohr durch den doch extremen Winkel nicht sehr bedenklich?


?? der winkel ist doch genau wie bei anderen gabeln...


----------



## wirme (26. November 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Danke, da müsste ich eben laut Lachen.
> 
> Ich wahr leider gestern auch im Rausch
> 
> ...



Ich überlege gerade:

Die Bremse kaufen und Ärger mit der Frau,
oder Trockner kaufen und eine Frau die mich lieb hat.

Echt schwere Entscheidung 

Vor allem wegen: Will haben aber eigentlich nicht brauchen.


----------



## hasardeur (26. November 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ?? der winkel ist doch genau wie bei anderen gabeln...


 In kein Inschenör, aber da könnten schon anderer Kräfte auf den Gabelschaft wirken, die dann wiederum ins Steuerrohr eingeleitet werden. Wie gesagt, bin kein Fachmann, daher die Frage, so rein vom optischen Eindruck her.


----------



## nightwolf (26. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Mit "wild" meinst du wohl "kacke" ?


Ja ist halt der Versuch einer politisch korrekten Formulierung um nicht mit irgendwelchen Anti-Diskrimierungsgesetzen zu kollidieren 🤣


----------



## CrossX (26. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Kein Haken


Doch, gab es bei RCZ dieses Jahr für 110 € 😜


----------



## LTB (26. November 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Vor allem wegen: Will haben aber eigentlich nicht brauchen.


Dann is doch klar. Bremse   

UND trockner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (26. November 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist die Krafteinleitung in das Steuerrohr durch den doch extremen Winkel nicht sehr bedenklich?


Der Kraft ist die Geometrie egal. Sie wirkt einfach.


 
Wenn die Aufnahmepunkte identisch sind, ist es die Kraft ebenfalls.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. November 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dann stellt sich ja nur noch die frage, wie die zustandbeschreibungen zustande kommen...





wirme schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade:
> 
> Die Bremse kaufen und Ärger mit der Frau,
> oder Trockner kaufen und eine Frau die mich lieb hat.
> ...




Da gib es eine Mathematische Gleichung: Bremse = Sicherheit

... und  Sicherheit geht bekanntlich immer vor


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Der Kraft ist die Geometrie egal. Sie wirkt einfach.
> Anhang anzeigen 1157609
> Wenn die Aufnahmepunkte identisch sind, ist es die Kraft ebenfalls.


Ich denke, die Kraft wird nicht von unten eingeleitet,  sondern von schräg vorne.
Und wo ist deine Bremskraft?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (26. November 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Kraft wird nicht von unten eingeleitet,  sondern von schräg vorne.
> Und wo ist deine Bremskraft?


Dann denkst du nicht richtig. Kräfte können nur an Kontaktpunkten wirken. Ums Bremsen geht es gerade nicht. Das Rad steht auf dem Bild 
Aber wenn du das Prinzip nun verstanden hast, dann bekommst du auch die Bremskräfte geklärt.


----------



## TitusLE (26. November 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ich wahr leider gestern auch im Rausch


Ist doch prima. Dann hast wieder 'ne Bremse, die du umlackieren kannst  🙃


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Dann denkst du nicht richtig. Kräfte können nur an Kontaktpunkten wirken. Ums Bremsen geht es gerade nicht. Das Rad steht auf dem Bild
> Aber wenn du das Prinzip nun verstanden hast, dann bekommst du auch die Bremskräfte geklärt.


Nana, Wurzeln, Kanten und Stufen haben bei meinem Bike andere Kontaktpunkte.
Und ein stehendes Bike braucht eh keine Federgabel.....


----------



## µ_d (26. November 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nana, Wurzeln, Kanten und Stufen haben bei meinem Bike andere Kontaktpunkte.
> Und ein stehendes Bike braucht eh keine Federgabel.....


Denk Prinzip und nicht spezifische Lasten. Es ist nur wichtig wo die Last her kommt und wo sie hin soll. Nicht was dazwischen passiert (zumindest nicht für den Rahmen).


----------



## seblubb (26. November 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Der Kraft ist die Geometrie egal. Sie wirkt einfach.
> Anhang anzeigen 1157609
> Wenn die Aufnahmepunkte identisch sind, ist es die Kraft ebenfalls.


Kannst du das mal eben kurz vertiefen? Ich stelle mir nämlich die gleiche Frage war in techn. Mechanik aber häufig....ähm ja...Kreide holen 

Edit: der Kollege @µ_d hat's schon getan


----------



## anderson (26. November 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Passen Protektoren unter die Revolution race Hosen?



Bei mir passen ION K-Pact drunter. Unter die Hyper lockerer, als unter die Nordwand pro. Ich habe aber keine Beine wie Robert Förstemann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich habe aber keine Beine wie Robert Förstemann.



Ich schätze, da wären die Protektoren das deutlich geringere Problem. Der könnte ganze Turnmatten um die Knie wickeln, um den Oberschenkelumfang auszugleichen.


----------



## seven21 (26. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Bei mir passen ION K-Pact drunter. Unter die Hyper lockerer, als unter die Nordwand pro. Ich habe aber keine Beine wie Robert Förstemann.


Ich hab auch die Nordwand pro zum Wandern. Allerdings würde bei mir niemals ein Protektor drunter passen. Die sitzt schon recht stramm. Größe M bei 180cm und 75kg. L allerdings wäre am Bund viel zu groß. Da musst du schon dünne Schenkel haben


----------



## Homer4 (26. November 2020)

Wo bleibt mein reverb axs super Deal!


----------



## null-2wo (26. November 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> Die Bremse kaufen und Ärger mit der Frau,
> oder Trockner kaufen und eine Frau die mich lieb hat


dazu folgende frage: gibts den trockner in raceline-gelb?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. November 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ist doch prima. Dann hast wieder 'ne Bremse, die du umlackieren kannst  🙃


Das wäre Blasphemie!

R2-bike ist unnormal schnell! Und das obwohl Corona alle ausbremst.


----------



## null-2wo (26. November 2020)

hier auch  nur mit anderen teilen (und im gegensatz zu CRC haben sie auch die komplette bestellung geliefert )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (26. November 2020)

seven21 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Nordwand pro zum Wandern. Allerdings würde bei mir niemals ein Protektor drunter passen. Die sitzt schon recht stramm. Größe M bei 180cm und 75kg. L allerdings wäre am Bund viel zu groß. Da musst du schon dünne Schenkel haben


Hast du es probiert? Ich bin nicht gefahren, hab sie eben Mal drunter gezogen. Durch das Stretch an den Knien ist das sehr beweglich.


----------



## seven21 (26. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Hast du es probiert? Ich bin nicht gefahren, hab sie eben Mal drunter gezogen. Durch das Stretch an den Knien ist das sehr beweglich.


Muss ich mal tatsächlich testen. Hab gerade mal den Stoff am Knie gedehnt. Da könnte es passen. Allerdings würde es glaub ich am Oberschenkel eng. Da liegt die Hose schon straff an.


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Komplette xx1 AXS B-Ware 999,95 bei Rosebikes. Bestellt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage was sie unter leichten Gebrauchsspuren verstehen?? Boost oder Non Boost, ist auch nicht klar...

Letztes Jahr hab ich dort zwei Mt7 als B- Ware bestellt, da kamen zwei unterschiedliche Versionen an.


----------



## Homer4 (26. November 2020)

Zurück geben geht immer, nach bestellen nimmer.


----------



## ilfer (26. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die Frage was sie unter leichten Gebrauchsspuren verstehen?? Boost oder Non Boost, ist auch nicht klar...
> 
> Letztes Jahr hab ich dort zwei Mt7 als B- Ware bestellt, da kamen zwei unterschiedliche Versionen an.


Ob Boost oder Non-Boost ist ja wohl grad egal...  Kettenblatt wechseln ist ja kein Ding.


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Zurück geben geht immer, nach bestellen nimmer.



Ja, hab noch eine komplette daheim liegen...


ilfer schrieb:


> Ob Boost oder Non-Boost ist ja wohl grad egal...  Kettenblatt wechseln ist ja kein Ding.



Grundsätzlich richtig, aber ein SL2 Blatt kostet schon mal 70-80€.

Edit: schon weg!


----------



## Homer4 (26. November 2020)

An meiner aktuellen 11fach Schaltung ist mir das offset egal. Mal sehen was axs will.
Scheisse wird dad geil


----------



## metalbks (26. November 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> *Santa Cruz* Top-Modelle mit SRAM AXS mit *43% Rabatt*  bei Bike24!
> 
> Santa Cruz 5010 3.0 CARBON CC XX1 AXS Reserve Mountainbike - 2020 - robins egg & orange
> 
> ...



Lustig, direkt mal teurer geworden das Bronson. Ist um 22 Uhr ca. Online gegangen für  unter 6000Euro.

Gibt übrigens noch Alu Chameleon Rahmen um die 30% .


----------



## goldencore (26. November 2020)

Die Eagle AXS reizt mich ja schon. Zwei Fragen:

1. Spricht etwas gegen die XX1 Variante am Enduro? Die wird ja für den XC-Bereich empfohlen.
2. Kann das angebotene Schaltwerk auch die neuen 52er Kassetten schalten?


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Die Eagle AXS reizt mich ja schon. Zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Spricht etwas gegen die XX1 Variante am Enduro? Die wird ja für den XC-Bereich empfohlen.
> 2. Kann das angebotene Schaltwerk auch die neuen 52er Kassetten schalten?


 1. nein
2. ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (26. November 2020)

Die Antwort auf Frage 2 hatte ich mir tatsächlich inzwischen selbst ergoogelt. Aber man muss sich ja an moderne Internetsitten halten und erstmal darauf setzen, dass einem jede Mühe abgenommen wird.

Trotzdem Danke ;-)


----------



## LarsLangfinger (27. November 2020)

4 nach 12 wo sind die schnapper


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> 4 nach 12 wo sind die schnapper



Find auch nix


----------



## pAn1c (27. November 2020)

Bier ist auch schon wieder leer!


----------



## platt_ziege (27. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> 4 nach 12 wo sind die schnapper


bisher nur müll oder nix wirklich besonderes.
kein wunder nach diesem jahr und den umnachteten käufern die diese ganzen utopischen phantasiepreise immer bereitwillig zahlen.
da freu ich mich umso mehr über die 3 paar gore trail handschuhe (das gute vorgängermodell) für je 8€ von amazon aus der pre bf zeit aka letzte woche


----------



## LarsLangfinger (27. November 2020)

Dann wirds bei mir wohl doch der level9 carbon lenker plus passenden vorbau. Naja wollte eh mal 31,8 probieren.


----------



## metalbks (27. November 2020)

Acros mit 20% MTB News Code  ? *#mtbnewsgoesblack*

Alternativ Acros 35mm Vorbau bei Bike24 für 38Euro.






						ACROS Popular Vorbau 35
					

ACROS Popular Vorbau 35




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Remux (27. November 2020)

Doofe Frage. Die Transfer von B24 ist das tatsächlich ne interne? Sieht nach einem falschen Produktbild auf der Website aus


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Doofe Frage. Die Transfer von B24 ist das tatsächlich ne interne? Sieht nach einem falschen Produktbild auf der Website aus



denke auch, dass die ein falsches Bild verwenden denn die externe ist extra gelistet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (27. November 2020)

meiner erfahrung nach is bei bike24 beschreibung>bild. im zweifel dort nachfragen.


----------



## Remux (27. November 2020)

Die oder die e13 infinite?


----------



## müsing (27. November 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese Kurbel






						SRAM X01 Eagle X-SYNC Carbon Kurbelgarnitur - Direct Mount 32 Zähne 12-fach - Boost 148 - DUB - Sonderangebot - schwarz
					

SRAM X01 Eagle X-SYNC Carbon Kurbelgarnitur - Direct Mount 32 Zähne 12-fach - Boost 148 - DUB - Sonderangebot - schwarz




					www.bike24.de
				




In dieses Rad passt?









						BIKESportWorld | online Versand und Fahrrad Fachgeschäft mit Toppreisen
					

Online Versand von Mountainbikes, Parts, Rennrädern, Downhill & Freeride Bikes, Zubehör und mehr zu Toppreisen.




					www.bikesportworld.de


----------



## maed0711 (27. November 2020)

müsing schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese Kurbel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt


----------



## Timnomad (27. November 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Doofe Frage. Die Transfer von B24 ist das tatsächlich ne interne? Sieht nach einem falschen Produktbild auf der Website aus


Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit der Transfer von Marzocchi? Der Preis ist ja schon genial?


----------



## Svartaperlan (27. November 2020)

Beides DUB und Boost, passt Plug & Play.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timnomad (27. November 2020)

Timnomad schrieb:


> Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit der Transfer von Marzocchi? Der Preis ist ja schon genial?


Die Fernbedienung finde ich überall nur für 70€, dann relativiert sich der Preis schon wieder


----------



## baconcookie (27. November 2020)

sant carbon lenker vs Oneup oder beast components? jemand schonmal getestet?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (27. November 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> sant carbon lenker vs Oneup oder beast components? jemand schonmal getestet?


Sind die irgendwo im angebot oder UVP?


----------



## baconcookie (27. November 2020)

der santa ist im angebot, mir gehts aber ums generelle wenn man den preis außen vor lässt


----------



## xlacherx (27. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Sind die irgendwo im angebot oder UVP?


Den OneUp gabs letztes Jahr im BF für ca. 100€ oder sogar drunter (da hab ich zwei gekauft) 



baconcookie schrieb:


> sant carbon lenker vs Oneup oder beast components? jemand schonmal getestet?


nicht direkt. Den Santa hatte ich nur kurz, ging dann weg, weil er mir nicht gefallen hat (zu wenig rise). Danach bin ich n RF SixC gefahren. Dann eben der wechsel auf Oneup. Der RF is schon prügel hart. Da flext glaub gar nix (nahezu wie n Alu Lenker). 
Beast ist Preislich ne ganze andere Liga. 
Aktuell aus deinen  3 Lenkern würde ich den OneUp nehmen. 
Wenn du einer bist, der Lenker ständig schrottest - nimm den Santa, da hast gute Garantieleistungen ;-) 

Beast würde ich nur aus optik oder bling blink effekt kaufen - dann muss meiner meinung nach aber auch der Vorbau und der Rest vom Rad dazu passen ;-)


----------



## baconcookie (27. November 2020)

ja der oneup spricht mich laut berichten am meisten an wegen dem wohl so guten flex und der vibrationsdämpfung. Santa halt weil er auch sehr beliebt zu sein scheint und gut zum bronson passen würde und für 116€ auch preislich attraktiv ist. Beast ist halt sau leicht und sieht gut aus, dafür halt sackteuer aber auch made in D.
Dann wirds vermutlich doch eher der oneup werden (evtl sogar 35er rise, welcher beim Santa nicht wählbar ist)


----------



## Remux (27. November 2020)

Geht mir genauso in der Auswahl, ärgert mich nur dass es beim Oneup kein Angebot gibt. Mein aktuell verbauter Next R Carbon ist knüppelhart und geht bei nem Tag gröberem Gelände richtig auf die Handgelenke.


----------



## baconcookie (27. November 2020)

naja 130€ ist für den Oneup immer noch fair, wäre halt nice gewesen den wie letztes jahr für 99€ zu bekommen.


----------



## COLKURTZ (27. November 2020)

Ganz schön mau dieser Black Friday, da haut mich nix vom Hocker. Mein Suchfokus liegt auf Komplettbikes, Rahmen, Federelemente, Laufräder. 
Relativierend, die Lager sind aufgrund des Bikebooms nicht so übervoll wie sonst in den Jahren, ergo gibt es weniger Druck, das Zeug los zu werden (Vermutung).


----------



## LarsLangfinger (27. November 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> ja der oneup spricht mich laut berichten am meisten an wegen dem wohl so guten flex und der vibrationsdämpfung. Santa halt weil er auch sehr beliebt zu sein scheint und gut zum bronson passen würde und für 116€ auch preislich attraktiv ist. Beast ist halt sau leicht und sieht gut aus, dafür halt sackteuer aber auch made in D.
> Dann wirds vermutlich doch eher der oneup werden (evtl sogar 35er rise, welcher beim Santa nicht wählbar ist)


Bei CRC ist auch der Horizon Carbon im angebot für 60Eur wenn er in Frage kommt.

Weiss denn einer wie sich der Levelnine Pro im Vergleich macht? Momentan bei 80eur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (27. November 2020)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ganz schön mau dieser Black Friday, da haut mich nix vom Hocker. Mein Suchfokus liegt auf Komplettbikes, Rahmen, Federelemente, Laufräder.
> Relativierend, die Lager sind aufgrund des Bikebooms nicht so übervoll wie sonst in den Jahren, ergo gibt es weniger Druck, das Zeug los zu werden (Vermutung).


Keine Ahnung was du für Räder suchst. Aber angesichts der Ausstattung sind das hier gute Deals wenn mans sucht






						Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon CC - XX1 AXS Kit - Modell 2021
					






					www.komking.de
				








						Santa Cruz Bronson Carbon CC - XX1 AXS Kit - Modell 2020
					






					www.komking.de


----------



## null-2wo (27. November 2020)

ich bin glücklicherweise mehr oder weniger eingedeckt. einzig ne one up dropper in 30,9 / 210 wäre interessant, is aber nirgends lieferbar. und ich glaube n8cht, dass one up die im lager vorhält um sie am black friday für - 25% zu verschleudern... 

... also hab ich mir ne brand-x in 200 bestellt.


----------



## Remux (27. November 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Bei CRC ist auch der Horizon Carbon im angebot für 60Eur wenn er in Frage kommt.
> 
> Weiss denn einer wie sich der Levelnine Pro im Vergleich macht? Momentan bei 80eur.


Sind leider die "alten" und keine mit 35mm Klemmung.


----------



## baconcookie (27. November 2020)

jep, will nen 35er


----------



## xlacherx (27. November 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> jep, will nen 35er


Veilleicht kommt vor Weihnachten ja noch was bei BC. Ich mein mich wage zu erinnern, dass ich einen bei OneUp direkt und einen bei Bc gekauft hatte. 
Beide für knapp unter 100€ 


Fakt ist aber halt auch, dass viele Lager schon ohne Sale leer sind... da gibts dann halt nicht mehr viel zu reduzieren.


----------



## Catsoft (27. November 2020)

Lager sind wohl schon fast leer, Deals fand ich auch mau. Nix, was es nicht die Tage schon gab....


----------



## ulli! (27. November 2020)

Wenig dabei
Ja die X0-Kurbel fand ich gut, dann gabs heute noch einen Cane Creek Dämpfer für das alte Rad dazu.

Sonst suche ich Rock Shox Zeb, RS Super Deluxe Dämpfer, Sram SG 1299 Rainbow Kasette + Kette, Variostütze in 31,6 / 175mm Rock Shox Reverb oder dgl. (kein Marzocchi), Newmen Felgen/LRS, DT Swiss 240er Naben (Fahrrad.de im Angebot), eine GX Gruppe (non-boost, 52T).

Falls wer was entdeckt


----------



## Fabeymer (27. November 2020)

Top Tag, hab kurz  nach Mitternacht den Lupine Blika Lampenkopf und die Neo X2 Smartcore Stirnlampe bei bike24 bestellt, für zusammen knapp über 270 €. 

Eine zweite Lampe und einen leichten Akku für den Helm wollte ich als Ergänzung zur Piko schon länger haben.

Für die Kombi habe ich jetzt weniger bezahlt als vor sieben Jahren für meine Piko 7 Smartcore und bin beim Licht super flexibel. 

🥳🥳


----------



## mike79 (27. November 2020)

ulli! schrieb:


> Wenig dabei
> Ja die X0-Kurbel fand ich gut, dann gabs heute noch einen Cane Creek Dämpfer für das alte Rad dazu.
> 
> Sonst suche ich Rock Shox Zeb, RS Super Deluxe Dämpfer, Sram SG 1299 Rainbow Kasette + Kette, Variostütze in 31,6 / 175mm Rock Shox Reverb oder dgl. (kein Marzocchi), Newmen Felgen/LRS, DT Swiss 240er Naben (Fahrrad.de im Angebot), eine GX Gruppe (non-boost, 52T).
> ...


Die Marzocchi hat wohl einiges (alles?) von der Fox Transfer und ist schon nicht sooooo schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gakul (27. November 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> War wohl ein Preisfehler, kosten jetzt wieder um die 20 Euros  - hätte ich mal besser zugeschlagen



Bei mir hat es funktioniert.


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. November 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Lupine Blika Lampenkopf und die Neo X2 Smartcore Stirnlampe bei bike24 bestellt, für zusammen knapp über 270 €.


Wo?


----------



## metalbks (27. November 2020)

Bike24, aber schon weg. Habe auch welche ergattert.


----------



## messias (27. November 2020)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wo?


Bald im Bikemarkt für den doppelten Preis ;-)


----------



## bashhard (27. November 2020)

Kann jemand was zur Platzangst CF Tight Hose für 60 Euro sagen?
Ist denk ich ein gutes Angebot, aber ist die so dünn und empfindlich wie sie aussieht?
Suche ne lange Bikehose, die auch Stürze aushält


----------



## DeluXer (27. November 2020)

Procraft PRC HB4 Riser 760mm Carbon MTB-Lenker für 61,16€​





						Procraft PRC HB4 Riser 760mm Carbon MTB-Lenker - schwarz/grau
					

Procraft PRC HB4 Riser 760mm Carbon MTB-Lenker - schwarz/grau




					www.bike24.de
				




Ist doch ein ganz gutes Angebot oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. November 2020)

schau mal an .... heute morgen noch für 14,61 EUR bestellt .... jetzt schon 2€ Teuerer



Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, dass ich einfach hier etwas frage, aber ich habe leider keinen aktuellen passenden Artikel gefunden. Bei Bike24 gibt es gerade den Michelin Wild Race'R Advanced Ultimate Tubeless Competition Line MTB-Faltreifen - 29 Zoll stark reduziert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen dazu oder kann mir sagen ob man diesen Reifen anstelle eines 2.2 breiten Reifens nutzen kann (ob er passt...)?
> Vielen Dank




ist ja wie bei Amazon mit der Preisdynamik ....


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Nicht zu glauben
Dann habe ich immerhin 8 Euro zum jetzigen Preis gespart....


----------



## Svartaperlan (27. November 2020)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Procraft PRC HB4 Riser 760mm Carbon MTB-Lenker für 61,16€​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr gutes Angebot wie ich finde. Leider nur der Riser...


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Angebot wie ich finde. Leider nur der Riser...



Gibts auch als Flat https://www.bike24.de/p1125686.html


----------



## LarsLangfinger (27. November 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Levelnine Pro Carbon Lenker im Vergleich zum One Up?


----------



## Svartaperlan (27. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gibts auch als Flat https://www.bike24.de/p1125686.html


Tatsache, top Preis. Hab nur nach dem 720iger geguckt. 760 ist mir ein bisschen zu viel. Aber schon ein sehr guter Kurs.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Morgen kommen bei Bike24 ja auch neue Angebote... Dann kommt vielleicht auch ein kürzerer Lenker, bräuchte nämlich auch so 720 mm Länge


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2020)

Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Morgen kommen bei Bike24 ja auch neue Angebote... Dann kommt vielleicht auch ein kürzerer Lenker, bräuchte nämlich auch so 720 mm Länge



Kürzen ist keine option, sofern das beim Lenker zugelassen ist?


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Theoretisch schon, aber bei Carbonlenkern weiß ich offen gesagt nicht ganz, wie das funktioniert....


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Hat irgendwer Angebote für XC-Vorbauten (Carbon) gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svartaperlan (27. November 2020)

Kürzen mach in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Der 760iger wird anders ausgelegt sein und demnach nicht auf das Gewicht des 720igers kommen. Sind ja doch ein paar Gramm unterschied. 
Ansonsten ist kürzen bei Carbonlenkern auch kein Problem. Allerdings meine ich das Procraft einen eingeschränkten Klemmbereich hat. Je nach dem wieviel an den Lenker kommt bzw wie weit innen man die Bremsgriffe fährt, sollte man darauf achten.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Mir kommt es vor allem aufs Gewicht und ein wenig auf die Optik an. Ist Alu deiner Ansicht nach besser?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (27. November 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> vergleich mal die gewichte von normalpreisigen carbonvorbauten mit denen von aluminiumvorbauten.
> 
> für einen gewichtsvorteil durch carbon liegst du bei 200 € auswärts.


Bei Nachteilen in der Performance.

Carbon macht als Vorbau keinen Sinn.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Welchen Vorbau würdest du denn empfehlen? 
Ich hatte über die Kombination FSA SL-K 12° 31.8 Vorbau - Bike24 und FSA SL-K Flat CSI Carbon 31.8 MTB-Lenker - 740mm - Bike24 nachgedacht....


----------



## Deleted 23985 (27. November 2020)

Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Welchen Vorbau würdest du denn empfehlen?
> Ich hatte über die Kombination FSA SL-K 12° 31.8 Vorbau - Bike24 und FSA SL-K Flat CSI Carbon 31.8 MTB-Lenker - 740mm - Bike24 nachgedacht....


Syntace und Newmen sind was Gewicht/Steifigkeit an geht top. Mit Titanschrauben kommst da nahe an die 100g ohne dass es gleich schwammig wird.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. November 2020)

welche Länge brauchst du? 

Ich kann hier den bei RCZ empfehelen, wenn du ihn nicht morgen brauchst - "in Stock" könnte bedeuten das er innerhalb einer Woche da ist, so was es zumindest bei mir wenn ich dort In Stock Sachen bestelle.





__





						ANSWER Stem XCM 31.8x 80mm Black (306-31509-C005) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ANSWER Stem XCM 31.8x 80mm Black (306-31509-C005)</strong></p> <p>Material: <span class="st"> Aluminum</span></p> <p><span class="st">31.8x80mm</span></p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				








__





						ANSWER Stem AME  31.8x80mm Black (306-31243-C012) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ANSWER Stem AME  31.8x80mm Black (306-31243-C012)</strong><br /><br /></p> <p>Material: <span class="st"> 3D Forged Aluminium</span></p> <p><span class="st">31.8x80mm</span></p> <p> </p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				








__





						ANSWER Stem XCM 31.8x100mm Black (306-31509-C007) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>ANSWER Stem XCM 31.8x100mm Black (306-31509-C007)</strong></p> <p>Material: <span class="st"> Aluminum</span></p> <p><span class="st">31.8x100mm</span></p> <p><br /><br /><br /></p> <p><strong> </strong></p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




den gibt es in 80 & 100mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Ich wollte eigentlich beides zusammen kaufen....

Als Länge bräuchte ich 70-80 mm mit einem Winkel von 12 Grad.


----------



## goldencore (27. November 2020)

Zum Glück habe ich bei der AXS bike24 zu lange gewartet. Jetzt kostet sie wieder 750€ und ich habe eine Menge Geld gespart, dass ich anderweitig ausgeben kann.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Leider hat Bike24 nur recht wenige Angebote für Mtbs....


----------



## kordesh (27. November 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich bei der AXS bike24 zu lange gewartet. Jetzt kostet sie wieder 750€ und ich habe eine Menge Geld gespart, dass ich anderweitig ausgeben kann.



Dito  
Und dann kam die x01 Dub Kurbel


----------



## ulli! (27. November 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich bei der AXS bike24 zu lange gewartet. Jetzt kostet sie wieder 750€ und ich habe eine Menge Geld gespart, dass ich anderweitig ausgeben kann.


Same here: Zum Glück bezahle ich mit Paypal und schicke die hälfte wieder portofrei zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (27. November 2020)

Diese AXS ist echt ein Teil, wo man denkt, "wie geil wäre es die zu haben" und dann fällt einem wieder auf, was das Ding kostet. Jetzt hätte man sich das ja sogar noch mit der 0%-Finanzierung schönreden können, dass es nicht auf einmal so weh tut.
Ich bin froh, dass ich noch eine Nacht drüber geschlafen habe.


----------



## Nd-60 (27. November 2020)

Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich beides zusammen kaufen....
> 
> Als Länge bräuchte ich 70-80 mm mit einem Winkel von 12 Grad.


Der Chef von AX hat in einem Interview vor ca. 10 Jahren gesagt, auf die Frage Carbon vorbau ja oder nein. 
Das vorbauten fast besser in Alu zu lösen sind und dort Carbon keinen wirklichen Mehrwert bringt. 
natürlich sind wir inzwischen 10 Jahre weiter. Aber ein geschmiedeter Newmen Vorbau mit sub 100g, wieso soll man da auf Carbon setzten? Signifikant leichter sind dort nur die Spezialisten ala AX, Beast usw. 

Schau gerade 
beast 110g

wenn du es wirklich leichter haben möchtest solltest du über ein Syncros oder Pröpus Cockpit nachdenken. Wobei das aufgrund des unflexiblen Anbaus für mich nie eine Option wäre. Abgesehen vom Preis.


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. November 2020)

Intend Grace XC 77mm 31,8 wiegt 78g, so als Idee


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Die Modelle sehen also gut aus und scheinen, wenn die Gewichtsangabe stimmt leicht zu sein Für Alu sind sie aber teuer, oder täuscht das?


----------



## backinblack76 (27. November 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Sind leider die "alten" und keine mit 35mm Klemmung.


Die Lenker sind halt Knallhart, keinerlei Flex. War mir zu Anstrengend.
Sollte man Wissen.

Edith bezieht sich auf die Nukeproof Carbon Lenkers


----------



## null-2wo (27. November 2020)

leicht = teuer
billig = schwer

ist das wirklich so neu?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (27. November 2020)

Ist wie beim daten.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (27. November 2020)

Wird dieser Grace XC Vorbau überhaupt bei irgendeinem Onlinehändler verkauft?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Eine geile, sehr bequeme, funktionale und robuste Hose. Die Nordwand pro habe ich seit zwei Jahren im Einsatz. Ich mag es, dass sie nicht sackig ist und sich super anpasst.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich benutze meine Nordwand pro zum Laufen regelmäßig mit Hund und in den Bergen. Fürs Bike ist sie mir fast zu robust. Deshalb habe ich jetzt noch die Hyper pro bestellt, die ein Freund auf dem Bike benutzt und die deutlich luftiger ist. Wird auch von RR fürs Biken empfohlen.



Nochmal Danke - Die Nordwand Pro ist gerade gekommen, sitzt gut und macht haptisch & qualitativ einen super Eindruck! Die Bewegungsfreiheit ist auf den ersten Blick echt Klasse und die Hose ist für unseren nächsten (hoffentlich) Wanderurlaub nach Österreich gesetzt. Die Beinabschlüsse liegen schön eng an, das ich damit auch bedenkenlos MTB mit fahren würde. 

Diese mir bisher unbekannte Marke werde ich auf jedenfall im Auge behalten


----------



## Saltyballs84 (27. November 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> Bike24, aber schon weg. Habe auch welche ergattert.


"welche"? Also mehrere?
Magst nicht eine abgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (27. November 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> Bike24, aber schon weg. Habe auch welche ergattert.


hab auch welche ergattert und mir am Nachmittag storniert, dir auch?


----------



## metalbks (27. November 2020)

Bis jetzt noch nicht. Ich warte aber nur darauf.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. November 2020)

Bei dem Nukeproof Rahmen aufpassen, die Angaben auf Chainreaction sind falsch - siehe Kommentare


----------



## impressive (27. November 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nicht. Ich warte aber nur darauf.


find ich ne ziemliche Sauerei, kann ja ich nix für ihren Fehler


----------



## bashhard (27. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich benutze meine Nordwand pro zum Laufen regelmäßig mit Hund und in den Bergen. Fürs Bike ist sie mir fast zu robust. Deshalb habe ich jetzt noch die Hyper pro bestellt, die ein Freund auf dem Bike benutzt und die deutlich luftiger ist. Wird auch von RR fürs Biken empfohlen.


Wie stabil ist denn der Kniebereich der Nordwand ausgeführt? Es ist dort von "Stretchpanele" die Rede. Halten die Stürze aus? Eine wirklich interessante Hose!


----------



## metalbks (27. November 2020)

impressive schrieb:


> find ich ne ziemliche Sauerei, kann ja ich nix für ihren Fehler


Hab eine bekommen von 2. Immerhin...leider die Rote.


----------



## Nd-60 (27. November 2020)

impressive schrieb:


> find ich ne ziemliche Sauerei, kann ja ich nix für ihren Fehler


mit der Abgabe deiner Bestellung, stimmst du den AGBs zu. Und dein le Bestellung stellt leider nie einen gültigen Kaufvertrag dar.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (27. November 2020)

Miste, Bike24 hat meinen Schnapp zu den Favero Assioma Duo Pedalen wieder storniert ... angeblich eine Lagerbestandsüberlappung. wären halt geschmeidige 579€ anstatt 695€ gewesen.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (27. November 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Wie stabil ist denn der Kniebereich der Nordwand ausgeführt? Es ist dort von "Stretchpanele" die Rede. Halten die Stürze aus? Eine wirklich interessante Hose!



Ich habe die Hose bislang nicht beim Biken benutzt. Auf den Knien vor dem Holzvergaser rumrutschen hält sie aus


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (27. November 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> anstatt 639 €.



Recht hat er.


----------



## anderson (27. November 2020)

seven21 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Nordwand pro zum Wandern. Allerdings würde bei mir niemals ein Protektor drunter passen. Die sitzt schon recht stramm. Größe M bei 180cm und 75kg. L allerdings wäre am Bund viel zu groß. Da musst du schon dünne Schenkel haben



Hab heute eine kurze, repräsentative Testrunde mit der Hose gedreht (13km/600hm). Das funktioniert problemos. Nach 300 Metern hab ich nicht mehr dran gedacht, dass ich eine lange Hose anhatte. Hat null gestört beim Pedalieren. Bei manchen langen Hosen hab ich Probleme in der Kniekehle, hier überhautp nicht. Ich muss nach der Wäsche allerdings mal sehen, ob die Schoner den Stretch am Knie ausgebeult haben  

Falls du es mal testest, würden mich deine Erkenntnisse interessieren.


----------



## null-2wo (28. November 2020)

Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Wird dieser Grace XC Vorbau überhaupt bei irgendeinem Onlinehändler verkauft?


ja, von intend.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (28. November 2020)

Ok, danke.


----------



## goldencore (28. November 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Da Kine Hip Bag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Das Kine Hip Bag?


Test auf nsmb.com vor ein paar Wochen, im Vergleich mit anderen. Ich persönlich finde 5ltr zu groß, und habe lieber eine Trinkflasche - daher reicht mir ein 2ltr.

Hier Testbericht zum 1ltr








						NSMB.com - 1 Bum, 3 Bags
					

Uncle Dave's bum is very particular about its bags and it takes three to keep his assy area happy...




					nsmb.com


----------



## freetourer (28. November 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Da Kine Hip Bag?


Hatte ich selbst - fand sie ganz ok. Würde mir fürs Graveln z.B. reichen.

Habe dann aber gegen Evoc HipPac Race getauscht - sitzt deutlich stabiler am Körper.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (28. November 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> anstatt 639 €.



Erst war noch ALLES ausverkauft und nicht lieferbar, jetzt urplötzlich wieder 10+ von den Pedalen auf Lager zum vollen Preis. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt ...


----------



## Fabeymer (28. November 2020)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Top Tag, hab kurz  nach Mitternacht den Lupine Blika Lampenkopf und die Neo X2 Smartcore Stirnlampe bei bike24 bestellt, für zusammen knapp über 270 €.
> 
> Eine zweite Lampe und einen leichten Akku für den Helm wollte ich als Ergänzung zur Piko schon länger haben.
> 
> ...



Und da sind sie auch schon:






Ich freu mich richtig! 🥳


----------



## Flo7 (28. November 2020)

Hab ich das richtig im Kopf, dass bei Bike24 täglich neue bzw andere Deals/ Artikel  dazu kommen?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2020)

.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (29. November 2020)

Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich beides zusammen kaufen....
> 
> Als Länge bräuchte ich 70-80 mm mit einem Winkel von 12 Grad.





Frodijak schrieb:


> Newmen 318.2 Vorbau für 79,99 statt 99,00 in 80mm, 90mm (2 Stk.), 100mm (2 Stk.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibts mit unterschiedlichen Winkeln.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (29. November 2020)

Danke für den Vorschlag!
Der Vorbau ist genauso, wie ich ihn mir vorgestellt habe! Nur eine Frage: Haben beide Vorbauten auf der Seite die selbe Schafthöhe? Nur beim ersten ist etwas angegeben.....


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (29. November 2020)

Ok, 
danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (29. November 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Da Kine Hip Bag?


Bin eher von der schmalen Variante und finde die 2l Variante klasse (hot laps).
Absolut unauffällig auf dem Trail auch mit 0,75 l Flasche in der Schlaufe kein rutschen, drehen, wackeln was auch immer


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (29. November 2020)

Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag!
> Der Vorbau ist genauso, wie ich ihn mir vorgestellt habe! Nur eine Frage: Haben beide Vorbauten auf der Seite die selbe Schafthöhe? Nur beim ersten ist etwas angegeben.....


Wie bereits geschrieben: Hersteller Homepage gucken. Ich könnte es nur vermuten. Die Lenker und Sattelstützen von Newmen sind übrigens auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## Deleted 565494 (29. November 2020)

Danke für den Tipp
Es sieht ja sowieso am besten aus, wenn Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze von der selben Marke sind....


----------



## Don Stefano (29. November 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Slowbuild hat aktuell ne Superweek Aktion:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1158941
> 
> ...


Da scheint mir der DT350/Newmen SL A.30 ja fast noch attraktiver als der Newmen, den ich am 03.09. bei RCZ bestellt habe und bisher keine Info, wann er geliefert werden könnte.


----------



## Flo7 (29. November 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Da scheint mir der DT350/Newmen SL A.30 ja fast noch attraktiver als der Newmen, den ich am 03.09. bei RCZ bestellt habe und bisher keine Info, wann er geliefert werden könnte.



Der von RCZ hat ja auch 20Wochen Lieferzeit, also irgendwas Februar 2021...


----------



## ernmar (29. November 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Da scheint mir der DT350/Newmen SL A.30 ja fast noch attraktiver als der Newmen, den ich am 03.09. bei RCZ bestellt habe und bisher keine Info, wann er geliefert werden könnte.


Aber leider sind ja nur die CL Naben reduziert.


----------



## nosaint77 (29. November 2020)

ulli! schrieb:


> Same here: Zum Glück bezahle ich mit Paypal und schicke die hälfte wieder portofrei zurück



bitte nicht die alte abgeranzte nx eagle reinlegen


----------



## Splash (29. November 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Da scheint mir der DT350/Newmen SL A.30 ja fast noch attraktiver als der Newmen, den ich am 03.09. bei RCZ bestellt habe und bisher keine Info, wann er geliefert werden könnte.



Stand da bei RCZ nicht etwas von 20 Wochen Lieferzeit auf die Newmen Laufradsätze? Zumindest war es am 13.09. der Fall ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. November 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Stand da bei RCZ nicht etwas von 20 Wochen Lieferzeit auf die Newmen Laufradsätze? Zumindest war es am 13.09. der Fall ...


Dann doch lieber slowbuild..so langsam bauen die nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalbks (29. November 2020)

Bike 24 braucht aktuell aber auch ewig bis da mal eine Bestätigung kommt...stornieren geht aber flott...trotz weiterhin 10+ an Lager.


----------



## Splash (29. November 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber slowbuild..so langsam bauen die nicht.



Vermutlich aber nicht für den Kurs. Wobei ich tendenziell wieder bei German Lightness bauen lassen würde - wegen dem Fokus auf Qualität


----------



## davez (29. November 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Vermutlich aber nicht für den Kurs. Wobei ich tendenziell wieder bei German Lightness bauen lassen würde - wegen dem Fokus auf Qualität


Nimm alternativ mal Kontakt zu Zarko von Laufrad Tuning auf, der sitzt in Köln - Deutz. Ich habe mir dort gerade einen LRS bauen lassen und bin sehr zufrieden - top Service


----------



## davez (29. November 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Stand da bei RCZ nicht etwas von 20 Wochen Lieferzeit auf die Newmen Laufradsätze? Zumindest war es am 13.09. der Fall ...


Wie hoch ist denn bei Euch das Verhältnis zwischen bestellt und geliefert und bestellt und von deren Seite aus storniert? Kleinteile und wenn auf Lager funktioniert OK; sobald lange Lieferzeiten und hochwertige Teile, habe ich in der allergrößten Zahl der Bestellungen am Ende eine Stornierung durch RCZ (nache Wochen / Monaten).


----------



## Duke_do (29. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn bei Euch das Verhältnis zwischen bestellt und geliefert



Ca 20-30 mal bestellt, alles geliefert.
Mindestens die Hälfte war mit 4,8,10 Wochen Lieferzeit. Meist dauert es 1-2 Wochen länger 
Der RaceFace Lenker war bis jetzt ein Reinfall. 
Eine Gabel habe ich falsch bestellt und habe sie retounirt, was Gebühren kostet. Ist nach EU Recht nicht ok, aber ein Rechtsstreit für die paar Euro lohnt nicht. Hätte sie bestimmt auch ohne Verlust hier verkaufen können, aber keinen Bock drauf gehabt hier zu handeln und zu diskutieren. 
Ansonsten dauert es zwar oft etwas, aber ich bestelle da auch nichts, was ich dringend benötige. Ist alles mehr oder weniger auf Vorrat für geplante Projekte oder zum Gelegentlichen optimieren meines Bestandes.


----------



## Nd-60 (29. November 2020)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Ca 20-30 mal bestellt, alles geliefert.
> Mindestens die Hälfte war mit 4,8,10 Wochen Lieferzeit. Meist dauert es 1-2 Wochen länger
> Der RaceFace Lenker war bis jetzt ein Reinfall.
> Eine Gabel habe ich falsch bestellt und habe sie retounirt, was Gebühren kostet. Ist nach EU Recht nicht ok, aber ein Rechtsstreit für die paar Euro lohnt nicht. Hätte sie bestimmt auch ohne Verlust hier verkaufen können, aber keinen Bock drauf gehabt hier zu handeln und zu diskutieren.
> Ansonsten dauert es zwar oft etwas, aber ich bestelle da auch nichts, was ich dringend benötige. Ist alles mehr oder weniger auf Vorrat für geplante Projekte oder zum Gelegentlichen optimieren meines Bestandes.


meine falschlieferung (Federgabel) wollten sie per ups abholen lassen. Ich habe dann aber selbst retouniert und die Kosten bei Paypal eingereicht. Das war alles reibungslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CentaX (29. November 2020)

Hab mir gerade Shimano SH-XC5 bei bike-components gekauft, 67,50€ in der schwarz/goldenen Sonderedition:








						MTB-Schuhe online kaufen | bike-components
					

Wähle aus einer riesigen Auswahl an MTB-Schuhen für Flat-Pedals oder Klickpedale! Wir haben Schuhe für Cross-Country, Trail, Enduro und andere MTB-Spielarten.




					www.bike-components.de
				




Die Rennradschuhe SH-RC5 sind auch auf den gleichen Preis reduziert. Hab mir "leider" schon Fizik Schuhe fürs Rennrad gekauft, sonst wären die auch im Warenkorb gelandet. 🙂


----------



## steve73 (29. November 2020)

Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> Es sieht ja sowieso am besten aus, wenn Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze von der selben Marke sind....


Naja, das würde ich nur unterschreiben bei einem einteiligem Syncros oder ähnlichem.
Aktuell würde ich nicht draufkommen meinen Schmolke-Lenker mit einem Schmolke-Vorbau zu kombinieren, da bleibe ich optisch beim Intend


----------



## Splash (29. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn bei Euch das Verhältnis zwischen bestellt und geliefert und bestellt und von deren Seite aus storniert?



Dieses Jahr von 15 Bestellungen 3 Stornos von RCZ und noch 3 offene Bestellungen. Davor die Jahre nie einen Storno von RCZ gehabt. In Summe bisher 47 Bestellungen, vor diesem Jahr aber nie ein Storno von RCZ gehabt.


----------



## fone (30. November 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn bei Euch das Verhältnis zwischen bestellt und geliefert und bestellt und von deren Seite aus storniert? Kleinteile und wenn auf Lager funktioniert OK; sobald lange Lieferzeiten und hochwertige Teile, habe ich in der allergrößten Zahl der Bestellungen am Ende eine Stornierung durch RCZ (nache Wochen / Monaten).


[Edit/ganz falsch formuliert]
100% sind angekommen. 
Einen 29er LRS, den ich geordert hatte weil ich ja vielleicht mal ein 29er aufbaue , habe ich (auch wegen der langen Lieferzeit - war vermutlich noch nicht bestellt) easy wieder stornieren können.


----------



## davez (30. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> 100:0 -  alles was ich bestellt habe, kam auch an. Einen 29er LRS, den ich geordert hatte weil ich ja vielleicht mal ein 29er aufbaue , habe ich (auch wegen der langen Lieferzeit - war vermutlich noch nicht bestellt) easy wieder stornieren können.


Dann muss ich das wohl unter Pech abhaken. 2X LRS, Dropper Posts, Helme wurden in den letzten Wochen bei mir storniert. Danke für die Feedbacks, sehr hilfreich


----------



## nosaint77 (30. November 2020)

Von 32 Bestellungen wurden 6 von RCZ storniert, zuletzt vor ein paar Tagen die Bikeyoke 
Mal sehen ob wenigstens die Öhlins Coil kommt...


----------



## Don Stefano (30. November 2020)

Bei mir letztes Jahr 1:1 und dieses Jahr 5:1:1, die dritte Zahl ist der noch nicht gelieferte LRS. 

Bei der DT Nabe bin ich sicher, dass diese auf Microspline umrüstbar ist, bzw. ich könnte sie gleich so bestellen (einen XD Freilauf für DT Swiss habe ich aus einem RCZ Hamsterkauf noch hier liegen). Bei der Newman Nabe haben eigtl. beide Alternativen (Gen. 2 / Fade) einen Nachteil. Die Fade hat keine Zahnscheiben mehr und die Gen. 2 ist nicht auf Microspline umrüstbar. Da müsste ich eine teure SRAM-Kassette mit der Shimano-Schaltung fahren.  Der Worst Case wäre noch, wenn RCZ den LRS im Februar storniert und es das Slowbuild Angebot nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## fone (30. November 2020)

Ich hab nur 19 Bestellungen... seit 2015.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (30. November 2020)

Von 22 Bestellungen seit 2014 wurden 3 seitens RCZ storniert. Der Rest wurde komplett geliefert - manchmal zwar mit etwas längerer Wartezeit aber immerhin 👍🏼


----------



## Flo7 (30. November 2020)

Ich glaub ich hab drei/ vier Stornos von RCZ bekommen, meine Stornos nicht mitgerechnet bei etwas über 50 Bestellungen...

Für jedes Storno seitens RCZ gibts aber immer Punkte für die nächste Bestellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra07 (30. November 2020)

CentaX schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade Shimano SH-XC5 bei bike-components gekauft, 67,50€ in der schwarz/goldenen Sonderedition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp!!!
Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. November 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Bei mir letztes Jahr 1:1 und dieses Jahr 5:1:1, die dritte Zahl ist der noch nicht gelieferte LRS.
> 
> Bei der DT Nabe bin ich sicher, dass diese auf Microspline umrüstbar ist, bzw. ich könnte sie gleich so bestellen (einen XD Freilauf für DT Swiss habe ich aus einem RCZ Hamsterkauf noch hier liegen). Bei der Newman Nabe haben eigtl. beide Alternativen (Gen. 2 / Fade) einen Nachteil. Die Fade hat keine Zahnscheiben mehr und die Gen. 2 ist nicht auf Microspline umrüstbar. Da müsste ich eine teure SRAM-Kassette mit der Shimano-Schaltung fahren.  Der Worst Case wäre noch, wenn RCZ den LRS im Februar storniert und es das Slowbuild Angebot nicht mehr gibt.


Deshalb gleich den LRS bei Slowbuild bestellen, dann hast eine solide recht sorgenfreie Nabe (DT 350) und einen guten Preis. 

Meine SL A.30 mit 350er 6-Loch von Slowbuild laufen einwandfrei und sind inkl. XD Freilauf und Tubeless Band in 27,5 noch relativ leicht. 1730g


----------



## samael75 (30. November 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Bei der Newman Nabe haben eigtl. beide Alternativen (Gen. 2 / Fade) einen Nachteil. Die Fade hat keine Zahnscheiben mehr und die Gen. 2 ist nicht auf Microspline umrüstbar.


ich habe meine Newmen Gen2 umgerüstet, guckst Du 








						NEWMEN Freilaufkörper für Gen2 MTB Naben | Shimano Micro Spline, 62,00 €
					

NEWMEN Freilaufkörper für Gen2 MTB Naben | Shimano Micro Spline Dieser Freilaufkörper ersetzt einen defekten oder verschlissenen an Deiner Newmen Nabe Es we




					r2-bike.com


----------



## metalbks (30. November 2020)

Hat jemand bei Bike24 die DT M1900 bestellt für um die 140Euro und bereits eine Versand Mail ( Bestätigung ) erhalten ?


----------



## Don Stefano (30. November 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> sind inkl. XD Freilauf und Tubeless Band in 27,5 noch relativ leicht. 1730g


Kommt mir gar nicht so leicht vor. Als 29er wären das dann ca. 1800gr ohne Felgenband. Hast du evtl. IS Naben? Die CL-Version ist etwa 100gr leichter. Der Newmen-LRS ist für Gen1 mit 1669gr und für FADE 2020  mit 1610gr angegeben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. November 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei Bike24 die DT M1900 bestellt für um die 140Euro und bereits eine Versand Mail ( Bestätigung ) erhalten ?


Hab wieder storniert, weil trotz 2maliger Zusage nix kam....waren ja ursprünglich mal als "in Stock" gelistet😂


----------



## platt_ziege (30. November 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei Bike24 die DT M1900 bestellt für um die 140Euro und bereits eine Versand Mail ( Bestätigung ) erhalten ?


bei mir hat sich auch noch nix weiter getan...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. November 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Kommt mir gar nicht so leicht vor. Als 29er wären das dann ca. 1800gr ohne Felgenband. Hast du evtl. IS Naben? Die CL-Version ist etwa 100gr leichter. Der Newmen-LRS ist für Gen1 mit 1669gr und für FADE 2020  mit 1610gr angegeben.


IS Naben? Meinst du 6-Loch? Ja, sind 6-Loch Naben. Finde das für den aufgerufen Preis absolut okay. Kumpel seine Newmen SL A.30 mit  Gen2 Naben und 27,5 wiegen 1650g

Ich bin mit dem Gewicht mehr als zufrieden, die sollen vor allem eins sein: Stabil.


----------



## anderson (30. November 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Bei mir letztes Jahr 1:1 und dieses Jahr 5:1:1, die dritte Zahl ist der noch nicht gelieferte LRS.
> 
> Bei der DT Nabe bin ich sicher, dass diese auf Microspline umrüstbar ist, bzw. ich könnte sie gleich so bestellen (einen XD Freilauf für DT Swiss habe ich aus einem RCZ Hamsterkauf noch hier liegen). Bei der Newman Nabe haben eigtl. beide Alternativen (Gen. 2 / Fade) einen Nachteil. Die Fade hat keine Zahnscheiben mehr und die Gen. 2 ist nicht auf Microspline umrüstbar. Da müsste ich eine teure SRAM-Kassette mit der Shimano-Schaltung fahren.  Der Worst Case wäre noch, wenn RCZ den LRS im Februar storniert und es das Slowbuild Angebot nicht mehr gibt.



Ich habe den Newmen LRS gerade mit Microspline bestellt...



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Kommt mir gar nicht so leicht vor. Als 29er wären das dann ca. 1800gr ohne Felgenband. Hast du evtl. IS Naben? Die CL-Version ist etwa 100gr leichter. Der Newmen-LRS ist für Gen1 mit 1669gr und für FADE 2020  mit 1610gr angegeben.



Welcher LRS mit vergleichbarer Stabilität und Preis wäre denn leichter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Dezember 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Der Newmen-LRS ist für Gen1 mit 1669gr und für FADE 2020 mit 1610gr angegeben.


Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass sie das Gewicht mit der 500g-Felge halten können.
AS gibt einen Satz mit der hauseigenen, pro Stück 65g leichteren AMRide30 und DT 240 EXP sowie (okay 32 statt 28) Competition Race mit 1650g an. 8 Speichen und Fade statt 240 EXP sollen 120g sparen?

Dasselbe gilt mit Mega/N-Light. Die liegen bei 1640g.


----------



## Daniel1893 (1. Dezember 2020)

An alle, deren Bestellungen bei RCZ schonmal storniert wurden:
Wann erfolgte die Stornierung? (z.B. 20 Wochen Lieferzeit, Stornierung nach xy Wochen)


----------



## sbgrollon (1. Dezember 2020)

Das ist verschieden. Kann man nicht pauschal beantworten. 2x wurde bei mir erst storniert, nachdem ich nachgefragt habe, was mit der Bestellung los ist.


----------



## Flo7 (1. Dezember 2020)

Gibts heuer wieder Adventskalender bei diversen Bikeshops?


----------



## ernmar (1. Dezember 2020)

__





						BIKE24-SALE: starke Rabatte auf Bikes, Bekleidung, Schuhe und mehr! | BIKE24
					

SALE im BIKE24 Online Shop ⏩ Bikes ✔️ Komponenten ✔️ Zubehör ✔️ Bekleidung ✔️ Schuhe ✔️ Elektronik u. v. m. extrem reduziert!




					www.bike24.de
				








						Bike Shop | Bike-Discount: Dein Bike-Shop mit BEST PRICE Garantie
					

Dein Bikeshop seit 30 Jahren ✓ Fahrräder ✓ Fahrradteile ✓ Bekleidung + Zubehör ✓ Hier Top Angebote: Jetzt bestellen – Trusted Shop Bewertung SEHR GUT!




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## hasardeur (1. Dezember 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse, bei BD gibt es heute im Adventskalender den Lidl-Montageständer für mehr als den doppelten Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (1. Dezember 2020)

Bike components bietet garkeinen mehr an. Haben es offenbar dank des Corona Booms nicht nötig


----------



## Jierdan (1. Dezember 2020)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> An alle, deren Bestellungen bei RCZ schonmal storniert wurden:
> Wann erfolgte die Stornierung? (z.B. 20 Wochen Lieferzeit, Stornierung nach xy Wochen)



Bei mir idr. relativ spät, vllt. so eine Woche vor dem prognostizierten Lieferdatum.


----------



## piilu (1. Dezember 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Bike components bietet garkeinen mehr an. Haben es offenbar dank des Corona Booms nicht nötig


Nach dem shitstorm von letzem Jahr kein Wunder


----------



## Eile7 (1. Dezember 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Nach dem shitstorm von letzem Jahr kein Wunder


was war da los? Der war doch mit einer der ordentlichsten Adventskalender?


----------



## Remux (1. Dezember 2020)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurden die Preise im Vorfeld angehoben und in den meisten Fällen waren die Artikel mit Rabatten teurer als bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Dezember 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurden die Preise im Vorfeld angehoben und in den meisten Fällen waren die Artikel mit Rabatten teurer als bei der Konkurrenz.


Also wie im restlichen Jahr?


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Dezember 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurden die Preise im Vorfeld angehoben und in den meisten Fällen waren die Artikel mit Rabatten teurer als bei der Konkurrenz.


Das kann doch gar nicht sein, BC is doch der tollste Laden überhaupt


----------



## piilu (1. Dezember 2020)

Eile7 schrieb:


> was war da los? Der war doch mit einer der ordentlichsten Adventskalender?


Die Preise wurden vorher immer schön angehoben


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Dezember 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Die Preise wurden vorher immer schön angehoben





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Das kann doch gar nicht sein, BC is doch der tollste Laden überhaupt


☝🏼


----------



## Deleted 23985 (1. Dezember 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Das kann doch gar nicht sein, BC *war *doch der tollste Laden überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. Dezember 2020)

Bei den geringen Gewinnmargen bei Fahrradkomponenten und Co. kann ich solche kleinen "Preisspielereien" durchaus nachvollziehen .... der Fahrradsektor tut mir richtig leid ....


----------



## LarsLangfinger (1. Dezember 2020)

Jo mir auch


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Dezember 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> IS Naben? Meinst du 6-Loch? Ja, sind 6-Loch Naben. Finde das für den aufgerufen Preis absolut okay. Kumpel seine Newmen SL A.30 mit  Gen2 Naben und 27,5 wiegen 1650g
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Gewicht mehr als zufrieden, die sollen vor allem eins sein: Stabil.


Dann waren meine Gewichtsangaben für den Newmen wohl auch für 27,5 anstatt 29". Für den Newmen-Satz mit 29" werden bei Newmen auch 1780g angegeben. Sie scheinen damit auch vom Gewicht her gleich zu sein. Was spricht dann überhaupt noch für Newmen, eine bessere Aufbauqualität? Sind die Naben irgendwie besser als DT?


----------



## piilu (1. Dezember 2020)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Was spricht dann überhaupt noch für Newmen, eine bessere Aufbauqualität?


Der Liteville Grauemaus swag


----------



## freetourer (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde den Satz immer mit DT 350 J-Bend Naben aufbauen bzw. habe ich in der Konfiguration bereits mehrere Sätze aufgebaut.

Die DT SP Naben haben leider beidseitig sehr niedrige Nabenflansche, das ist halt nicht so schön bei symmetrischen Felgen hinsichtlich der Speichenspannung.
Die Newmen - Naben sind dahingehend besser, holen sich ihr niedriges Gewicht aber durch sehr klein dimensionierte Lager.


----------



## kgoran79 (2. Dezember 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei Bike24 die DT M1900 bestellt für um die 140Euro und bereits eine Versand Mail ( Bestätigung ) erhalten ?


Habe heute Vormittag die Versandbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## imun (2. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich keine Schnäppchen mehr momentan?


----------



## null-2wo (2. Dezember 2020)

imun schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich keine Schnäppchen mehr momentan?


nö, wegen black friday. es gibt nur noch rcz (z.b. ne formula 33 in 27,5" mit 100 -120 mm, € 203,99 mit RCZUL3) aber über die dürfen wir hier nicht sprechen 🤫


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Dezember 2020)

.... die haben scheinbar gerade eh ein persönliches Corona Problem - laut Newsletter sind 2/3 der Mitarbeiter in Quarantäne - oder 2 der 3 Mitarbeiter? Ich kann eigentlich kein Französisch und rate deswegen nur ...

Könnte also etwas "länger" dauern mit der Lieferung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> .... die haben scheinbar gerade eh ein persönliches Corona Problem - laut Newsletter sind 2/3 der Mitarbeiter in Quarantäne - oder 2 der 3 Mitarbeiter? Ich kann eigentlich kein Französisch und rate deswegen nur ...
> 
> Könnte also etwas "länger" dauern mit der Lieferung


Sie bearbeiten deswegen momentan keine Retouren


----------



## Emerald287 (2. Dezember 2020)

Und wo ist der Unterschied zum Normalbetrieb?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. Dezember 2020)

Müsst halt nur mal richtig suchen, bedankt euch später


----------



## Dakeyras (2. Dezember 2020)

Oh schick, ein hover-E-bike. Würde gut zu meinem hoverboard aus "Zurück in die Zukunft" passen...


----------



## piilu (2. Dezember 2020)




----------



## nosaint77 (2. Dezember 2020)

piilu schrieb:


>



Fiese Methoden die Leute auf so ein überteuerten Schrott zu zwingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (2. Dezember 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Fiese Methoden die Leute auf so ein überteuerten Schrott zu zwingen


Ja fährst mit dem Fahrrad hinten rein kommst im Wohnzimmer raus


----------



## Colt__Seavers (3. Dezember 2020)

piilu schrieb:


>


wenn ich das Bild sehe, fällt mir sofort dieses Video dazu ein:


----------



## fone (3. Dezember 2020)

Wie er wohl sein tägliches Leben meistert?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. Dezember 2020)

was wohl aus dem GEISTERFAHRERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR dude geworden ist? liegt wohl schon in der forensik und knabbert an seinen zehnägeln


----------



## davez (3. Dezember 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> wenn ich das Bild sehe, fällt mir sofort dieses Video dazu ein:


Beim letzten Crash in den Polizeiwagen würde ich gerne wissen, ob das mit den Polizisten abgesprochen war. Die sind in den USA wirklich humorlos und wenig zimperlich.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (3. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Beim letzten Crash in den Polizeiwagen würde ich gerne wissen, ob das mit den Polizisten abgesprochen war. Die sind in den USA wirklich humorlos und wenig zimperlich.


Glaube war nicht abgesprochen, die Parken dort recht Regelmäßig auf dem Radweg. Was aber sein kann, dass er nicht wirklich ins Auto gefahren ist, sondern er hat vorher gebremst oder hat was hinters Auto gestellt, wo er reingeballert ist.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Dezember 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> nö, wegen black friday. es gibt nur noch rcz (z.b. ne formula 33 in 27,5" mit 100 -120 mm, € 203,99 mit RCZUL3) aber über die dürfen wir hier nicht sprechen 🤫


Dann frage ich stattdessen halt mal drüben im Schnäppchenjägerthread, was die so taugt.#



LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> was wohl aus dem GEISTERFAHRERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR dude geworden ist? liegt wohl schon in der forensik und knabbert an seinen Zehnägeln


Danke, mir geht's gut. (Nur Multizitat will heute nicht so recht.) Und selbst?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## davez (3. Dezember 2020)

Ultimative Dekadenz von Specialized für 999 EUR
Alle reden von Nachhaltigkeit und dann so etwas


----------



## Flo7 (3. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ultimative Dekadenz von Specialized für 999 EUR
> Alle reden von Nachhaltigkeit und dann so etwas
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1162310


Viel zu teuer...

Ich hab meiner kleinen ein Carbonlaufrad gekauft, inkl customlackierung und decals hat es ca 1/3 gekostet... 
Vom puky red ich gar nicht, da hab ich letztens eines um 5€ gekauft 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (3. Dezember 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer...
> 
> Ich hab meiner kleinen ein Carbonlaufrad gekauft, inkl customlackierung und decals hat es ca 1/3 gekostet...
> Vom puky red ich gar nicht, da hab ich letztens eines um 5€ gekauft 😅


Meine Kinder hatten / haben Laufräder aus Holz - absolut genial und halten ewig.


----------



## piilu (3. Dezember 2020)

Wer kauft sowas ohne Motor?


----------



## h0bbes (3. Dezember 2020)

hmmm ich bin nur 1,67. Wär das ne günstige Alternative für mich? 🤔😁


----------



## rms69 (4. Dezember 2020)

Frechheit, Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind doch Alu 
da geht noch was!

200 bis 300 Euro und wir kriegen das noch unter 2kg


----------



## Schibbl (4. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Ultimative Dekadenz von Specialized für 999 EUR
> Alle reden von Nachhaltigkeit und dann so etwas
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1162310


Kinder sind nicht zimperlich im Umgang mit ihren Spielsachen. Also Sondermüll in 3, 2, 1 ...


----------



## davez (4. Dezember 2020)

__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Stimmt, für Dich nicht relevant - die liefern nicht in die Eifel 😉  Humor ist wenn der andere lacht 😉


----------



## bugfix (4. Dezember 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Kinder sind nicht zimperlich im Umgang mit ihren Spielsachen. Also Sondermüll in 3, 2, 1 ...


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Rahmen schon was einstecken kann, sonst wär das Teil vermutlich noch deutlich leichter geworden. Macht halt trotzdem keinen Sinn 💁‍♂️


----------



## LarsLangfinger (4. Dezember 2020)

Nice, dann kann ich ja meinen ungewollten nach Whistler schicken und es wie ein Unfall aussehen lassen.

Hab ja keine Kinder


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2020)

knarf66 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, falls jemand Schwalbe Reifen oder andere Schwalbe Artikel braucht, die sind bei berg-ab.de gerade um bis zu 50% reduziert. Zwar nicht alle Modelle dabei, aber Magic Mary, Big Betty, Tough Tom, Table Top und Rock Razor sind dabei. Ansonsten noch Dichtmilch, Felgenbänder, Schläuche und Reifenheber.
> Findet Ihr HIER
> Schickes Wochenende...✌😉


Die Reifen.....selbst reduziert noch zu viel Geld, entweder bleischwer oder Gummimischung nix...
Oder beides zusammen 😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich wurde gewarnt...





						SRAM XX1 Eagle™ AXS™ Schaltgruppe (B-Ware) kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

SRAM XX1 Eagle™ AXS™ Schaltgruppe (B-Ware) bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Die Kurbel ist uralt und x01 *nicht *dub, kassette ebenfalls stark gebraucht und x01 usw.
Frechheit und ich hatte mich so gefreut.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich wurde gewarnt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics?


----------



## Homer4 (4. Dezember 2020)

Schon wieder zu geklebt.
Uralt nicht dub x01 kurbel, stark verschlissene x01 Kassette, x01 SW usw.


----------



## fone (4. Dezember 2020)

Wieso kommt sowas von ROSE?


----------



## write-only (4. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Laufräder aus Holz


Also quasi Fasern... aus Kohlenstoff... 🤔


----------



## Flo7 (4. Dezember 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Wieso kommt sowas von ROSE?



Vielleicht haben sie bei Amazon Warehouse eingekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die Reifen.....selbst reduziert noch zu viel Geld, entweder bleischwer oder Gummimischung nix...
> Oder beides zusammen 😃


Habe auch gerade interessiert geguckt... und dann auf der Schwalbe HP gelesen.


Größe: ETRTO 62-584 (27.5 x 2.40Zoll)
Typ: Wired
Compound: ADDIX
Ausführung: BikePark
*Gewicht: 1510 g*
spannend...


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Wieso kommt sowas von ROSE?


Wolle Rose kaufen🤷


fone schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade interessiert geguckt... und dann auf der Schwalbe HP gelesen.
> 
> 
> Größe: ETRTO 62-584 (27.5 x 2.40Zoll)
> ...


😃


----------



## Homer4 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe den Rose Support angeschrieben, nochmals das Problem geschildert, um eine Lösung gebeten und den Namen Lionel Hutz erwähnt   
Ich möchte meine scheiss 999,- XX1 axs verdammt


----------



## Flo7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Rose Support angeschrieben, nochmals das Problem geschildert, um eine Lösung gebeten und den Namen Lionel Hutz erwähnt
> Ich möchte meine scheiss 999,- XX1 axs verdammt



Die 999€ Xo1 AXS gabs ja schon, warum hast da nicht zugeschlagen?


----------



## kordesh (4. Dezember 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Wieso kommt sowas von ROSE?



War als B-Ware angeboten.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> War als B-Ware angeboten.


Die Frage war glaube ich,warum Rose überhaupt b-Ware anbietet


----------



## fone (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich hätte die Frage so betont, dass es heißen würde:

Wieso verschickt ein respektabler Laden wie Rose ungeprüfte Retourenware oder was auch immer das ist.
Von mir aus können die ja Ausstellungsstücke oder OEM/kaputte Packung oder verkratzte Teile verkaufen aber nicht so'n Betrugsding.
Bei Amazon Marketplace kann man ja entschuldigend davon ausgehen, dass das Zeug nicht durch Amazons Hände läuft, hier sieht es so aus als käme die Ware direkt aus dem Rose-Lager.


----------



## kordesh (4. Dezember 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Frage so betont, dass es heißen würde:
> 
> Wieso verschickt ein respektabler Laden wie Rose ungeprüfte Retourenware oder was auch immer das ist.
> Von mir aus können die ja Ausstellungsstücke oder OEM/kaputte Packung oder verkratzte Teile verkaufen aber nicht so'n Betrugsding.
> Bei Amazon Marketplace kann man ja entschuldigend davon ausgehen, dass das Zeug nicht durch Amazons Hände läuft, hier sieht es so aus als käme die Ware direkt aus dem Rose-Lager.



Stimmt! B-Ware ist natürlich eher gebrauchte Ware wie Ausstellungteile und nicht so ein Schrott.


----------



## Homer4 (4. Dezember 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die 999€ Xo1 AXS gabs ja schon, warum hast da nicht zugeschlagen?


Das wüsste ich auch gerne.


----------



## nosaint77 (4. Dezember 2020)

Der Lockdown Light scheint einigen schon schwer zuzusetzen, siehe Schnäppchenthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (5. Dezember 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Bei Amazon Marketplace kann man ja entschuldigend davon ausgehen, dass das Zeug nicht durch Amazons Hände läuft...


gabs hier schon ne antwort auf meine frage, wie dann die zustandbeschreibungen für JEDEN whd artikel entstehen?


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> gabs hier schon ne antwort auf meine frage, wie dann die zustandbeschreibungen für JEDEN whd artikel entstehen?


Marketplace ungleich Warehouse....


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> gabs hier schon ne antwort auf meine frage, wie dann die zustandbeschreibungen für JEDEN whd artikel entstehen?


Nee, ich denke das wird ausgewürfelt .....


----------



## Homer4 (5. Dezember 2020)

__





						Auf Thema antworten
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				



Ich liebe die Schnäppchen von @Flo7. Hochpreisige Produkte schön reduziert, aber immer nicht billig.
Zum Glück kein Stumpy in L...


----------



## LarsLangfinger (5. Dezember 2020)

Wo grabt man solche Schnäppchen eigentlich immer aus? Von dem Anbieter habe ich noch nie gehört


----------



## ralphi911 (5. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht für einige interessant. Scheint ja gerade Hip zu sein 😉





__





						Respekta GSPU 42 A  im Preisvergleich!
					

Respekta GSPU 42 A im Preisvergleich ✓   ✓ Geprüfte Shops ✓ Detaillierte Produktinformationen ✓ Jetzt nur bei billiger.de!




					www.billiger.de


----------



## Taunide (5. Dezember 2020)

Was bei Hibike nervt wie Sau, man gibt den Gutscheincode ein und möchte mit Paypal zahlen, kann man die Bestellung wegen eines Fehlers nicht abschließen.


----------



## Flo7 (5. Dezember 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Wo grabt man solche Schnäppchen eigentlich immer aus? Von dem Anbieter habe ich noch nie gehört



Newsletter


----------



## Dakeyras (5. Dezember 2020)

Taunide schrieb:


> Was bei Hibike nervt wie Sau, man gibt den Gutscheincode ein und möchte mit Paypal zahlen, kann man die Bestellung wegen eines Fehlers nicht abschließen.


Gibts bei hibike gerade einen guten Gutscheincode?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (6. Dezember 2020)

Hatte bei bikeunit schon die Galfer Bremsscheiben und Beläge im Warenkorb, aber noch nicht abgeschlossen. heute kommt per mail ein Gutscheincode. Hatte mich schon gefreut, aber die haben mal wieder schön vorher die Preise hochgesetzt. Trotz 10% code teurer als vorher. Wie mich sowas ankotzt....


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2020)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Gibts bei hibike gerade einen guten Gutscheincode?





mip86 schrieb:


> Hibike
> 10€ ab 99€: AG365/4CT2-XHFB-6WT8



das Internet bedienen kannste?


----------



## Dakeyras (6. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, wenn auch der Tonfall etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. 

Meine Frage wurde gestern Abend gestellt. 
Der Code wurde heute vormittag gepostet. 
Meine Kristallkugel ist leider seit Donnerstag in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Dezember 2020)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Meine Kristallkugel ist leider seit Donnerstag in der Werkstatt.


die-gute ? 🤔


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2020)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, wenn auch der Tonfall etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.
> 
> Meine Frage wurde gestern Abend gestellt.
> Der Code wurde heute vormittag gepostet.
> Meine Kristallkugel ist leider seit Donnerstag in der Werkstatt.


Chronologisch mag das vielleicht stimmen, nur ob das hier der rechte Ort für deine Suche war?


----------



## -Robert- (6. Dezember 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Chronologisch mag das vielleicht stimmen, nur ob das hier der rechte Ort für deine Suche war?


Das hier ist der Laberthread!? Heute vom Nikolaus vernascht worden oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (6. Dezember 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Chronologisch mag das vielleicht stimmen, nur ob das hier der rechte Ort für deine Suche war?


2 Beiträge über meiner Frage sprach Taunide von einem Gutschein. Sirry fürs offtopic. Hat wirklich rein gar nichts mit Schnäppchen-Gelaber zu tun. 
Danke für deine mahnenden Worte und dein Bemühen mir den rechten Weg zu zeigen 


Taunide schrieb:


> Was bei Hibike nervt wie Sau, man gibt den Gutscheincode ein und möchte mit Paypal zahlen, kann man die Bestellung wegen eines Fehlers nicht abschließen.


Der Fehler trat bei mir auch auf. Liegt an einem Fehler im Shop-System. Der Gutscheinbetrag wird nicht mit an Paypal übermittelt, dadurch wird dann bei Paypal eine höhere Summe bestätigt, die nicht mit der reduzierten Summe bei Bestellabschluss übereinstimmt. Dadurch bringt Paypal dann die Fehlermeldung. 
Mit Vorkasse klappt es.


----------



## goldencore (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin beim AXS Upgrade Kit für 666,-
standhaft geblieben, dann schaffe ich das bei 709€ auch.


----------



## Homer4 (7. Dezember 2020)

Dito. Aber die Sram Preise sind ebenfalls standhaft. 
Ob man jetzt 100€ spart und in Zeit X die axs fährt oder sofort den Spaß hat...


----------



## ekm (7. Dezember 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich bin beim AXS Upgrade Kit für 666,-
> standhaft geblieben..


Die gab es wohl letzte Woche, deshalb sind am WE ein paar für 699 im Bikemarkt aufgetaucht.


----------



## Homer4 (7. Dezember 2020)

Also selbst wenn das upgrade kit mal auf 599 fällt, würden viele durchdrehen, aber die 100€.
Dann lieber gleich fahren. Ich warte noch auf die Antwort vom Rose Support..


----------



## Homer4 (7. Dezember 2020)

Im Grunde finde ich 11 fach super. Anstatt 2 Controller anzubieten, 11-und 12 fach


----------



## ekm (7. Dezember 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Im Grunde finde ich 11 fach super. Anstatt 2 Controller anzubieten, 11-und 12 fach


Dann wäre die AXS auch für mich interessant. Einen zweiten Controller bedarf es eigentlich nicht, nur ein Programmupdate mit dem über die App auf 11-fach umgestellt werden kann.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Dezember 2020)

ekm schrieb:


> Die gab es wohl letzte Woche, deshalb sind am WE ein paar für 699 im Bikemarkt aufgetaucht.


Ja, die machen sich gut zu den nagelneuen X01-Kurbeln, die seit dem Bike24-Angebot wegen "Projektaufgaben" eingestellt wurden...


----------



## CasterTroy (9. Dezember 2020)

michael66 schrieb:


> Gute Schuhe,in vielen Farben und Größen.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kann jemand sagen wie die größentechnisch so ausfallen?

Danke!


----------



## Dakeyras (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab noch nicht so oft bei rcz bestellt. Wie ist das, wenn Artikel aus dem Newsletter nicht im Shop gelistet sind? Sind die dann schon wieder raus? 
Ich krieg den französischen und englischen Newsletter und hab heute direkt nach Erhalt versucht einen Artikel zu bestellen. 
Werden manche Sachen erst später gelistet? Die Artikelnummer im Newsletter sah auch nicht nach der typischen rcz Nummer aus.
Oder ist da schon alles weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (9. Dezember 2020)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht so oft bei rcz bestellt. Wie ist das, wenn Artikel aus dem Newsletter nicht im Shop gelistet sind? Sind die dann schon wieder raus?
> Ich krieg den französischen und englischen Newsletter und hab heute direkt nach Erhalt versucht einen Artikel zu bestellen.
> Werden manche Sachen erst später gelistet? Die Artikelnummer im Newsletter sah auch nicht nach der typischen rcz Nummer aus.
> Oder ist da schon alles weg?


Meist weg.die NL gehen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten raus


----------



## Dakeyras (9. Dezember 2020)

na so ein mist ...


----------



## davez (9. Dezember 2020)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> na so ein mist ...


Das ist wie eine Rummelplatz Lotterie 
Neudeutsch würde man das Gamification nennen.
Irgendwann wird man das als geniale Marketingstrategie an der Uni lehren  obwohl es aus dem Chaos geboren wurde


----------



## SparkyJJ (9. Dezember 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen wie die größentechnisch so ausfallen?
> 
> Danke!


Dieser Schuh fällt "normal" aus - wähle die Größe, die du bei deinen meisten Schuhen trägst

steht in der Beschreibung


----------



## zymnokxx (10. Dezember 2020)

Ralf-68 schrieb:


> Bei Bike Discount ist der DirtSuit Pro Edition heute für 199€ im Adventskalender versteckt.
> 
> Klick


weiß jemand, wie die größenmäßig ausfallen? Ich liege genau zwischen zwei Größen


----------



## null-2wo (10. Dezember 2020)

nee aber ich würde im zweifel die größere nehmen, da kannste noch was drunter ziehen.


----------



## Jierdan (10. Dezember 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wie die größenmäßig ausfallen? Ich liege genau zwischen zwei Größen



Wir haben die inzwischen mehrfach bestellt, die 2018er und die 2020er-Variante. Die Beinweite ist 1-2 Größen enger als gewohnt, die Bauchweite dafür 2 größen größer. In den Größen die meiner Frau und mir jeweils an den Oberschenkeln passen (S bzw. XL) können wir jeweils noch ein 5L-Fass Bier vor den Bauch innerhalb vom Anzug transportieren... 

Gingen natürlich alle zurück...


----------



## CrossX (10. Dezember 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ...In den Größen die meiner Frau und mir jeweils an den Oberschenkeln passen (S bzw. XL) können wir jeweils noch ein 5L-Fass Bier vor den Bauch innerhalb vom Anzug transportieren... ..


Hört sich nach einem guten Plan an. 😜


----------



## oldwoodkai (10. Dezember 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wie die größenmäßig ausfallen? Ich liege genau zwischen zwei Größen


bin 181 cm groß, 75 kg 
DirtSuit Core Edition  Farbe  sand/orange Gr. M passt 
ansonsten kurz bei Dirtlej anrufen
habe ich auch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbekannt1990 (10. Dezember 2020)

@BlackRabbit235 weißt du zufällig, wie bei dem Tool die Bits verwendet werden? Ist die Halterung gleichzeitig das Griffstück oder fungiert der Imbus als Griff?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Dezember 2020)




----------



## unbekannt1990 (10. Dezember 2020)

Firma dankt


----------



## Schibbl (10. Dezember 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> ... In den Größen die meiner Frau und mir jeweils an den Oberschenkeln passen (S bzw. XL) können wir jeweils noch ein 5L-Fass Bier vor den Bauch innerhalb vom Anzug transportieren...
> ...


Quadzilla? Robert bist du es? 😉


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Dezember 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wir haben die inzwischen mehrfach bestellt, die 2018er und die 2020er-Variante. Die Beinweite ist 1-2 Größen enger als gewohnt, die Bauchweite dafür 2 größen größer. In den Größen die meiner Frau und mir jeweils an den Oberschenkeln passen (S bzw. XL) können wir jeweils noch ein 5L-Fass Bier vor den Bauch innerhalb vom Anzug transportieren...
> 
> Gingen natürlich alle zurück...


Klingt nach Umstandsmode!


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Dezember 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Klingt nach Umstandsmode!


ne, ist nur an die neue e-wampen zielgruppe angepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (10. Dezember 2020)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Quadzilla? Robert bist du es? 😉



Nicht wirklich... bei meiner Figur würde man eher erwarten, dass der Ranzen spannt als die Oberschenkel^^


----------



## Ralf-68 (10. Dezember 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> nee aber ich würde im zweifel die größere nehmen, da kannste noch was drunter ziehen.


Oder einfach mal beide Grössen bestellen und anprobieren.
Bin normalerweise kein Freund von Retouren, aber wir reden hier ja nicht von ein paar Socken für 5 Euro.


----------



## Sahnie (10. Dezember 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wir haben die inzwischen mehrfach bestellt, die 2018er und die 2020er-Variante. Die Beinweite ist 1-2 Größen enger als gewohnt, die Bauchweite dafür 2 größen größer. In den Größen die meiner Frau und mir jeweils an den Oberschenkeln passen (S bzw. XL) können wir jeweils noch ein 5L-Fass Bier vor den Bauch innerhalb vom Anzug transportieren...
> 
> Gingen natürlich alle zurück...


Klingt als ob Aldi wieder Radsachen für seine Kundschaft gemacht hätte...


----------



## Fury (11. Dezember 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/ghost-hamr-x-9-7-full-suspension-27-5-zoll-beige-schwarz-42-cm
> 
> Ghost Trailbike mit Pinion, anscheinend 45% Rabatt


Das kann man auch mit 29er fahren. ☝️


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt muss man in UK langsam aufpassen, oder? ☝️


----------



## Steefan (11. Dezember 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man in UK langsam aufpassen, oder?



Guter Hinweis. Habe dann wohl grad meine letzte Bestellung (Schnüff) von CRC erhalten.

Edit: Ein Luxit würde mich aber deutlich mehr schmerzen.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis. Habe dann wohl grad meine letzte Bestellung (Schnüff) von CRC erhalten.


Sind ja mit Wiggle auch in DE aktiv. Die werden schon einen Weg finden, Continentaleuropa nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## davez (11. Dezember 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sind ja mit Wiggle auch in DE aktiv. Die werden schon einen Weg finden, Continentaleuropa nicht zu verlieren.


Wiggle hat in 2019 Bike24 wieder verkauft - die hatten sich bewusst aus Kontinentaleuropa zurück gezogen. Es könnte sein, dass es auch ein Wettbewerbsverbot (mit "echter Niederlassung") gibt für eine gewisse Zeit. Mal schauen, wäre wünschenwert, wenn sie zurück kommen


----------



## piilu (11. Dezember 2020)

Kommt CRC nicht aus Irland?


----------



## Simon Katsch (11. Dezember 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Kommt CRC nicht aus Irland?


Dachte ich eigentlich auch ABER Nordirland





						Impressum  | Chain Reaction
					

Impressum  at Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wiggle hat in 2019 Bike24 wieder verkauft - die hatten sich bewusst aus Kontinentaleuropa zurück gezogen. Es könnte sein, dass es auch ein Wettbewerbsverbot (mit "echter Niederlassung") gibt für eine gewisse Zeit. Mal schauen, wäre wünschenwert, wenn sie zurück kommen


Wenn wiggle und damit einige deren Eigenmarken wegfallen würden wäre das eine halbe Katastrophe....


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Dezember 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn wiggle und damit einige deren Eigenmarken wegfallen würden wäre das eine halbe Katastrophe....


Wie sag ich ihm das jetzt...🤔

Du musst jetzt sehr,sehr tapfer sein ☝️


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wie sag ich ihm das jetzt...🤔
> 
> Du musst jetzt sehr,sehr tapfer sein ☝️


Sagen wir Mal so aktuell bin ich halbwegs versorgt, und hoffe bis wieder was gebraucht wird hat Wiggle eine Lösung gefunden!🤔 Der noch darf ich die Situation beschissen finden oder? 🤬


----------



## Splash (13. Dezember 2020)

Nikodemus02 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> kennt jemand einen Versand, der zur Zeit auch bei Kleinteilen (Schrauben etc.) versandkostenfrei ist?



AliExpress

Und der Schnäppchenjägerthread ist kein Suchfred ...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ascotjm schrieb:


> Diamond Back Mission 2c Carbon Fully (27,5") (S,M)
> -Carbon, X01 Schaltgruppe, Code R Bremsen, Fox Performance/ Elite Federelemente
> *2.611*€ 5.199€
> 
> ...




Sowas passierte übrigens wohl mit einigen der Diamondback-Rahmen aus der Aktion vom Stadler im Frühjahr...

Und die Reklamationsabwicklung ist natürlich auch gaaanz einfach und kundenfreundlich....


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Dezember 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Sowas passierte übrigens wohl mit einigen der Diamondback-Rahmen aus der Aktion vom Stadler im Frühjahr...


Da kann man ja nur hoffen, daß nicht mehr passiert ist??


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Da kann man ja nur hoffen, daß nicht mehr passiert ist??


Früher hieß das Der Komödien-Stadl, heute Comedy-Stadtler. 💩


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich überleg grad, wie solch ein Schadensbild entstehen kann🤔
Nachm Sprung? Oder heftiger Pedalaufsetzer?


----------



## null-2wo (13. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nachm Sprung? Oder heftiger Pedalaufsetzer?


einfach zu billig gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Dezember 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> einfach zu billig gekauft


Der knickt ja dann trotzdem nicht einfach so aufm Weg zur Eisdiele durch,oder etwa doch😳


----------



## Jierdan (13. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der knickt ja dann trotzdem nicht einfach so aufm Weg zur Eisdiele durch,oder etwa doch😳



So nen Bruch am Sitzrohr hab ich so ähnlich schon mal bei Spot gesehn... 



 Da wars wohl ein Designfehler, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Dezember 2020)

Na ja, da is der Typ ja zumindest vorher ordentlich eingeschlagen....
Und ob der Rahmen nicht direkt auf der Felskante gelandet ist? Nichts genaues weiß man nicht?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Dezember 2020)

Das war wohl schon bei der Landung nach einem Sprung. Aber ohne Sturz (also vorher) und ist ja ein Enduro-Fahrrad gewesen, also....
Und war was man hört auch kein Einzelfall sondern fast schon die Regel bei den Dingern.


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. Dezember 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Das war wohl schon bei der Landung nach einem Sprung. Aber ohne Sturz (also vorher) und ist ja ein Enduro-Fahrrad gewesen, also....
> Und war was man hört auch kein Einzelfall sondern fast schon die Regel bei den Dingern.


Ja, natürlich darf das so nicht passieren, Stadlerschnappi hin oder her.
Hatte nur für mich überlegt, welche Belastung wo gewirkt haben müsste


----------



## Zauberschrauber (14. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Deporvillage Radschuhe reduziert
> 
> 
> Deporvillage Reifen reduziert
> Maloja Klamotten bei Biker Boarder reduziert (unglaublich, was das Zeug kostet...)




Deporvillage mal wieder ...

Hat jemand bei denen schon mal was bestellt? 
Und? 
Ist es geliefert worden?
Die bestehen auf Vorkasse, geben sich aber alle Mühe, maximal unseriös rüberzukommen : - (((
Ich habe eine Bestellung auf den Weg gebracht, die versenden aber nicht, weil noch nicht bezahlt.
Hier meine letzte - inzwischen vierte(!) - Email an den Laden:

Guten Tag,

wie gesagt:
nun zum dritten und wirklich allerallerletzten mal:
Sie berechnen den Versand / das Porto falsch. 
Ihre angegebene Tel.nr. ist nicht erreichbar.
Ich habe einen Rabattcode, konnte ihn beim Bestellen aber nirgends eingeben.
Keine Ihrer eMails an mich ist namentlich unterzeichnet.

Kurz:
Ich vertraue Ihnen nicht.
Checken Sie das endlich????
Ich werde keine Vorkasse an Betrüger leisten. Das ist doch nachvollziehbar, oder?!?

Bitte versenden Sie auf Rechnung! 
Ich bitte um Bestätigung!
Danke!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[natürlich namentlich von mir unterzeichnet]

Würdet Ihr Vorkasse leisten?

Und viel wichtiger: Existiert dieser Laden? Hat schon jemand jemals etwas geliefert bekommen?

Besten Dank vorab für jede Form von Rückmeldungen! : - )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Dezember 2020)

Zauberschrauber schrieb:


> Deporvillage mal wieder ...
> 
> Hat jemand bei denen schon mal was bestellt?
> Und?
> ...


Habe eine Federgabel dort gekauft und alles lief problemlos ab.


----------



## Rick7 (14. Dezember 2020)

Zauberschrauber schrieb:


> Deporvillage mal wieder ...
> 
> Hat jemand bei denen schon mal was bestellt?
> Und?
> ...



Deine Frage ist zwar hier falsch, aber evtl hilft dir das click
Sieht relativ seriös aus  (Achtung hochgradige Ironie!111!!111)

Achso ja Schnäppchen: bei Rewe ist gemischtes Hack grad im Angebot, aber nur noch bis Dienstag


----------



## null-2wo (14. Dezember 2020)

Zauberschrauber schrieb:


> Deporvillage mal wieder ...
> 
> Hat jemand bei denen schon mal was bestellt?
> Und?
> ...


erstens: falscher thread. deswegen hab ich das mal hier rüber gezogen.


nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hierher gehört ab sofort das Gelaber ala "Dortwürdeichniewasbestellen"- bis "Taugtdasüberhauptwas" aus dem Schnäppchenjägerthread...
> 
> Schießt los



zweitens: wenn dir der laden suspekt ist, warum bestellste dann da und nimmst dir auch noch die zeit, denen derart auf die nerven zu gehen? nix für ungut, aber die führen ihr geschäft so wie sie es meinen, und werden das jetzt nicht umkrempeln wegen dem einen nervigen typen der ständig schreibt aber kein geld überweist  take it or leave it.


----------



## Fury (14. Dezember 2020)

Zauberschrauber schrieb:


> Deporvillage mal wieder ...
> 
> Hat jemand bei denen schon mal was bestellt?
> Und?
> ...


Warum bestehst du auf Rechnung, wenn die das garnicht anbieten?

So unseriös finde ich die nicht... da machst du als Kunde mit dem auftreten einen unseriöseren Eindruck


----------



## Pattah (14. Dezember 2020)

Hab bei Depotvillage bestellt und es lief reibungslos. War aber auch vorher skeptisch 😅


----------



## Remux (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich tippe ja mal darauf, dass der spanische Kundenservice seine wirren Anfragen nicht versteht

*Firmensitz*:

Plaça de la Ciència, 1, 1º, local 4, Edifici Impuls,
08243 Manresa (Barcelona),
Spanien



*Email*: [email protected]

*Telefon*: (+34) 902.732.338


----------



## davez (14. Dezember 2020)

Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread
					

Kommt CRC nicht aus Irland?




					www.mtb-news.de
				



@Zauberschrauber 

Einfach nicht bestellen, wenn Dir der Laden suspekt ist - ganz einfach. Wo ist das Problem?

Deinetwegen werden die mit Sicherheit ihre Prozesse nicht ändern. 

Das nennt sich Internethandel - so ein komisches, neumodisches Zeug.  Wird mal ganz groß


----------



## seblubb (14. Dezember 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich tippe ja mal darauf, dass der spanische Kundenservice seine wirren Anfragen nicht versteht


Ich behaupte die potentielle Sprachbarriere ist da das geringste Problem 🤔


----------



## seblubb (14. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> so ein komisches, neumodisches Zeug.  Wird mal ganz groß





davez schrieb:


> Schön, wenn Du Dich wenigstens selbst für unfassbar witzig hältst.


----------



## -Robert- (14. Dezember 2020)

Sorry, die blöde Zitierfunktion ändert den Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phillip (14. Dezember 2020)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Okay: Du bist ein _________ Querulant.


Und was is jetzt mitm gemischten Hack?! Oder sollen wir dafür nen off-topic-Unterordner erstellen? =) Finden sich ja sicherlich Einige hier, die den moderieren könnten... ! 😎🤪💪


----------



## CrossX (14. Dezember 2020)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist zwar hier falsch, aber evtl hilft dir das click
> Sieht relativ seriös aus  (Achtung hochgradige Ironie!111!!111)
> 
> Achso ja Schnäppchen: bei Rewe ist gemischtes Hack grad im Angebot, aber nur noch bis Dienstag


Habe da vorletzte Woche Schuhe bestellt. Auch erst bestellt und dann informiert. Ich hatte schon derbe Bedenken, ob die Sachen ankommen. Bezahlt habe ich per PayPal, deshalb war es mir fast egal.
Aber ist alles super gelaufen. Freitag Abend bestellt, Samstag per DHL Sendebestätigung bekommen und am kommenden Donnerstag waren die Schuhe aus Spanien da.


----------



## davez (14. Dezember 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


>


Immer das gleiche; mit der großen Keule austeilen und selbst ein empfindliches Seelchen 😉 und dann so nachtragend - das sagt viel...  mimimi


----------



## freetourer (14. Dezember 2020)

Ist @GuyGood der neue DA vom allmächtigen Nilpferd?!?

Bisher auf der Haben-Seite:

- selbst gepostete Schnäppchen: 0

- verteilte "Angry" Smilies: N+1


----------



## Fury (14. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche; mit der großen Keule austeilen und selbst ein empfindliches Seelchen 😉 und dann so nachtragend - das sagt viel...  mimimi


dazu müsste er erstmal eine große Keule haben...


----------



## Zauberschrauber (14. Dezember 2020)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist zwar hier falsch,



oh! Sorry! Wo ist sie besser aufgehoben?
Ich bin zu selten hier, um die Feinheiten zu kennen. Ich war halt bei deporvillage weil sie ein E-Teil für kleines Geld hatten, was woanders das zehnfache gekostet hätte ... also ein Schnäppchen ... und hier ist der Schnäppchenthread ....
Aber trotzdem verkehrt? 
Dann freue ich mich über einen Link zwecks Besserung meiner selbst : - )



CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon derbe Bedenken, ob die Sachen ankommen. Bezahlt habe ich per PayPal, deshalb war es mir fast egal.



PayPal ist auch kein Allheilmittel. Wenn sie _nicht_ versenden, OK, krieg' ich mein Geld wieder. Aber wenn sie das falsche versenden .... sagt PayPal, dass alles chic sei, die Sendung sei ja schließlich angekommen.

Habt Ihr PayPal schon mal bei einer *Falsch*lieferung zum Erstatten überreden können?


----------



## seblubb (14. Dezember 2020)

Fury schrieb:


> dazu müsste er erstmal eine große Keule haben...


Froindchen 🧐



davez schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche; mit der großen Keule austeilen und selbst ein empfindliches Seelchen 😉 und dann so nachtragend - das sagt viel...  mimimi


Das geh ich jetzt petzen


----------



## null-2wo (14. Dezember 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Froindchen 🧐
> 
> 
> Das geh ich jetzt petzen


----------



## seblubb (14. Dezember 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1168673





null-2wo schrieb:


> vorsicht mit deiner wortwahl, für so ne sexistische kackscheiße wirste hier einsdreifix panniert und getostet (is fluffiger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso80 (14. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## x-o (14. Dezember 2020)

Zauberschrauber schrieb:


> Deporvillage mal wieder ...
> 
> Hat jemand bei denen schon mal was bestellt?
> Und?
> ...



Ich habe bei Deporvillage eine XTR 12-fach Kassette für 167€ gekauft. War drei Tage später da.


----------



## platt_ziege (14. Dezember 2020)

ist das jetzt corinna, lockdown oder ferien bedingt?


----------



## Zauberschrauber (14. Dezember 2020)

Besten Dank für die vereinzelten zielführenden Reaktionen. ; - )
Ich wurde darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es auch einen Schnäppchen-Laberthread gibt, wo meine Fragen diskutiert werden sollen, damit's _hier_ im thread übersichtlich bleibt.
Korrektes Konzept!
Sorry für die Missachtung meinerseits! (ich war über die Suche nach "deporvillage" hierher gekommen) 

@scylla : Somit bitte ich um Verschiebung sämtlicher meiner Beiträge hier im thread sowie um Löschung diesen Beitrags hier!

TIA! : - ) </bravdenknicksmach>


----------



## Deleted 23985 (14. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ist das jetzt corinna, lockdown oder ferien bedingt?


Was meinst du?


----------



## freetourer (14. Dezember 2020)

Zauberschrauber schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die vereinzelten zielführenden Reaktionen. ; - )
> Ich wurde darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es auch einen Schnäppchen-Laberthread gibt, wo meine Fragen diskutiert werden sollen, damit's _hier_ im thread übersichtlich bleibt.
> Korrektes Konzept!
> Sorry für die Missachtung meinerseits! (ich war über die Suche nach "deporvillage" hierher gekommen)
> ...



Brav Brav ...

Du musst aber noch einmal den Bückling vor Kollege @GuyGood machen. Der schreibt ja andere Outlaws hier schon per Profilnachricht an weil sie sich nicht brav an alle Regeln halten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (14. Dezember 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Brav Brav ...
> 
> Du musst aber noch einmal den Bückling vor Kollege @GuyGood machen. Der schreibt ja andere Outlaws hier schon per Profilnachricht an weil sie sich nicht brav an alle Regeln halten ...



Was soll das hier?  Das hier ist der Schnäppchen-Thread? Wieso können das du und andere hier nicht verstehen? Da wird einfach munter weitergelabert. Der Thread ist nebenan.

Das wird dann nicht akzeptiert und respektiert, nein, da werde ich noch öffentlich denunziert? Was soll der Scheiß? Und ich werde hier von @seblubb  persönlich auf meinem Profil belästigt und dann heißt es, ich attackiere andere? Und dann verbreitest du auch noch Unwahrheiten über mich?

Und um den Thread zu lesen, muss ich außerdem keine Schnäppchen posten. 

Es nervt einfach nur, wenn aller 4 Wochen hier der Laber-Thread ausbricht. Das muss doch einfach nicht sein.

Niemand hat etwas gegen anfängliche Fragen, aber dann weißt man den User darauf hin, dass es dafür einen separaten Thread gibt, und dann ist gut.


----------



## DerHackbart (14. Dezember 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Was soll das hier?  Das hier ist der Schnäppchen-Thread? Wieso können das du und andere hier nicht verstehen? Da wird einfach munter weitergelabert. Der Thread ist nebenan.
> 
> Das wird dann nicht akzeptiert und respektiert, nein, da werde ich noch öffentlich denunziert? Was soll der Scheiß? Und ich werde hier von @seblubb  persönlich auf meinem Profil belästigt und dann heißt es, ich attackiere andere? Und dann verbreitest du auch noch Unwahrheiten über mich?
> 
> ...



Poste doch einfach Mal deine Mail-Adresse, dann schicken wir dir die Schnäppchen direkt und du musst dich nicht mit dem Pöbel rumärgern!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (14. Dezember 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Was soll das hier?  Das hier ist der Schnäppchen-Thread? Wieso können das du und andere hier nicht verstehen? Da wird einfach munter weitergelabert. Der Thread ist nebenan.
> 
> Das wird dann nicht akzeptiert und respektiert, nein, da werde ich noch öffentlich denunziert? Was soll der Scheiß? Und ich werde hier von @seblubb  persönlich auf meinem Profil belästigt und dann heißt es, ich attackiere andere? Und dann verbreitest du auch noch Unwahrheiten über mich?
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für dein Schnaeppchen 😍


----------



## Zauberschrauber (14. Dezember 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Niemand hat etwas gegen anfängliche Fragen, aber dann weißt man den User darauf hin, dass es dafür einen separaten Thread gibt, und dann ist gut.



... so wie es auch bei mir war.
ich habe einen höflichen Hinweis per PM bekommen und weiß nun bescheid
Besten Dank für die PM! : - )
... und nein, es war _nicht_ @GuyGood 

"Sorry!" hatte ich ja bereits gesagt.

Und jetzt wieder Frieden!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ihr Feiffen! ; - D


----------



## freetourer (14. Dezember 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Was soll das hier?  Das hier ist der Schnäppchen-Thread? Wieso können das du und andere hier nicht verstehen? Da wird einfach munter weitergelabert. Der Thread ist nebenan.
> 
> Das wird dann nicht akzeptiert und respektiert, nein, da werde ich noch öffentlich denunziert? Was soll der Scheiß? Und ich werde hier von @seblubb  persönlich auf meinem Profil belästigt und dann heißt es, ich attackiere andere? Und dann verbreitest du auch noch Unwahrheiten über mich?
> 
> ...



Ich entschuldige mich natürlich hier in aller Form für alle mir vorgeworfenen Vergehen (vergangene und zukünftige wohlgemerkt).

Du bist ja anscheinend ob der Wichtigkeit hier kurz vor einem Herzkasper - da möchte ich natürlich nicht verantwortlich sein.


----------



## Zauberschrauber (14. Dezember 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dein Schnaepp*s*chen 😍



ich hab' keins bekommen </schnueff>


----------



## seblubb (14. Dezember 2020)

Netter Hinweis: das gehört hier her 👍


GuyGood schrieb:


> Was soll das hier?  Das hier ist der Schnäppchen-Thread? Wieso können das du und andere hier nicht verstehen? Da wird einfach munter weitergelabert. Der Thread ist nebenan.
> 
> Das wird dann nicht akzeptiert und respektiert, nein, da werde ich noch öffentlich denunziert? Was soll der Scheiß? Und ich werde hier von @seblubb  persönlich auf meinem Profil belästigt und dann heißt es, ich attackiere andere? Und dann verbreitest du auch noch Unwahrheiten über mich?
> 
> ...




Ja, @davez habsch alles für n paar Internetgummipunkte gemacht 🤭


----------



## Pintie (14. Dezember 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Was soll das hier?  Das hier ist der Schnäppchen-Thread? Wieso können das du und andere hier nicht verstehen?


Das kann ich dir erklären !

Das ist ein Forum... und in dem gibt es zum Glück leute die die Suchfunktion verwenden.
Mit der kommen sie dann auch in diesen Thread.
und zwar nicht zum ersten Beitrag mit den 10 Geboten, sondern direkt zum Suchergebnis. 

Und dann schreibt man etwas von dem man meint das es zum Thema passt.

Die Grundidee mit dem reinen Schnappern ist gut und super. Aber leider an der Realität vorbei.
Wenn man das so haben will müsste man das anders aufbauen. Suchfunktion für den Thread deaktiveren, ein Fenster vorschalten bevor man was posten darf usw.

Die ganzen roten Angry smilies und rosa Nielpferde find ich hier einfach komplett lächerlich.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Brav Brav ...
> 
> Du musst aber noch einmal den Bückling vor Kollege @GuyGood machen. Der schreibt ja andere Outlaws hier schon per Profilnachricht an weil sie sich nicht brav an alle Regeln halten ...


Du bist ja auch einer derjenigen, die hier absichtlich den Thread vermüllen. 

Es gibt den Laberthread. 
Hier haben viele ein Abo, weil manche Angebote nur sehr kurzfristig angeboten werden. 

Es nervt mit dieser Kinderkacke! Wie alt seid ihr?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (14. Dezember 2020)

Fox 36 27,5 160mm für 330€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (14. Dezember 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir erklären !
> 
> Das ist ein Forum... und in dem gibt es zum Glück leute die die Suchfunktion verwenden.
> Mit der kommen sie dann auch in diesen Thread.
> ...



Das brauchst du gar nicht so schreiben, als ob du mir das erklären müsstest (oder wir bei der Sendung mit der Maus wären) und mich als minderbemittelt hinstellen. Damit schiebst du deine Argumentation generell in eine Richtung, die man nicht mehr komplett ernst nehmen kann und die auf persönliche Beleidigungen statt Argumenten basiert.

Denn genau diese Personen habe ich eben nicht gemeint, wie ich auch selbst schrieb. Wenn hier eine Frage gestellt wird von Unwissenden, dann ist das auch völlig in Ordnung. Dann werden Sie noch einmal darauf hingewiesen und dann ist gut.

Es ging mir explizit um alle anderen User, die genau wissen, dass es nicht gewünscht ist hier im Thread herum zu labern. Und die es dann trotzdem tun, aus welchen mir nicht erfindlichen Gründen auch immer.

Deine Ideen dazu finde ich sehr gut und die könnte man sicherlich auch so umsetzen. Würde hier sicherlich auch eine Menge Reibungspunkte vermeiden!

Die Bewertungsfunktion zu den Beitragen habe ich einfach genutzt, um anzuzeigen, dass es nicht erwünscht ist.
Deine Meinung dazu kannst du auch gern weiter haben. Das ändert aber nichts an der mehrheitlichen Auffassung hier, wie dieser Thread funktionieren soll.

edit: over and out. Werde mich auch nicht weiter dazu äußern. Viel Spaß weiterhin im Forum allen hier. Tschüss


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Netter Hinweis: das gehört hier her 👍
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, @davez habsch alles für n paar Internetgummipunkte gemacht 🤭


🧐
Habt ihr niggs billiges für mich😍?


----------



## lxlx (14. Dezember 2020)

laber: off 

mal sehen ob das klappt


----------



## seblubb (14. Dezember 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> 🧐
> Habt ihr niggs billiges für mich😍?


Frag mal nebenan 🤭


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Frag mal nebenan 🤭


Nä, da habe ich n 😡 bekommen😡


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Dezember 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> 🧐
> Habt ihr niggs billiges für mich😍?


Guck mal in den Spiegel


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2020)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Guck mal in den Spiegel


----------



## null-2wo (14. Dezember 2020)

gemeldet wegen... 

...ich will das nicht sehen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> gemeldet wegen...
> 
> ...ich will das nicht sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> gemeldet wegen...
> 
> ...ich will das nicht sehen


...so ne Zahnbürste wird schnell überflüssig


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Dezember 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1168790


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Dezember 2020)

lxlx schrieb:


> laber: off
> 
> mal sehen ob das klappt



Kurze Rückmeldung: 
Es funktioniert nun schon 60 Minuten lang.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2020)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1168798





Shampoo schrieb:


> ...so ne Zahnbürste wird schnell überflüssig


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2020)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1168800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (14. Dezember 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> ..so ne Zahnbürste wird schnell überflüssig


so überflüssig sind die gar nicht. aber dass _du_ die ohne umfangreich bebilderte bedienungsanleitung nicht verstehst, wundert mich wenig.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Dezember 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> so überflüssig sind die gar nicht. aber dass _du_ die ohne umfangreich bebilderte bedienungsanleitung nicht verstehst, wundert mich wenig.


Erklärung, gemeldet☝️


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Dezember 2020)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1168809


Meine Jungs sind Startklar💪


----------



## LarsLangfinger (14. Dezember 2020)

Dange das du hier für Ordnung sorgst GoodGay


----------



## Fury (14. Dezember 2020)

rosso80 schrieb:


> ...


Hab mal grad deine 106 Beiträge gelesen. Das hier ist der mit Abstand sinnvollste!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (14. Dezember 2020)

Ey, was geht hier ab? Fette Party und mir sacht keiner wat Bescheid?!


Spoiler: Und hier geht's zum Schnäpschen






			https://www.amazon.de/STINKEFINGEREINHORN-Stinkefingereinhorn-Apfelkorn/dp/B07RGQ7HZG/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=schnaps+einhorn&qid=1607976410&s=alcohol&sr=1-2


----------



## michael66 (14. Dezember 2020)

Aufgrund von mangelndem Interesse  könnt ihr euch gerne per PN weiter besprechen, Dankeschön.


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir mal wer ne PN schicken zum Testen, Danke. Bin auch billig  

Edit sagt funktioniert, Danke


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Dezember 2020)

Habt beide ne PN


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Dezember 2020)

KTWR und Kindergarten sind wo anders. Weiter geht's mit: "Schnäppchengelaber." 

Wem es nicht passt: "Nehmt euch vor 20 Uhr ein Zimmer!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (15. Dezember 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Fox 36 27,5 160mm für 330€


Megaschnapper - direkt bestellt.
Eine 29er war sogar auch noch zum gleichen Preis vorrätig.


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Dezember 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Eine 29er war sogar auch noch zum gleichen Preis vorrätig.


ätschibätschi, jetzt nicht mehr, hab die beiden letzten geschnappt. eine wandert dann innn bikemarkt für 665 tacken


----------



## gakul (15. Dezember 2020)

AlexanderL schrieb:


> GoPro Black Friday Best Action Cameras Deals 2022
> 
> 
> Shop GoPro's best action camera sale of the year with Black Friday deals. Go big. Save big. Bonus value with bundle deals.
> ...


Den Kauf direkt von GoPro würde ich wirklich nicht empfehlen..








						GoPro is rated "Bad" with 1.4 / 5 on Trustpilot
					

Do you agree with GoPro's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 2,077 customers have already said.




					www.trustpilot.com


----------



## LTB (15. Dezember 2020)

AlexanderL schrieb:


> GoPro Black Friday Best Action Cameras Deals 2022
> 
> 
> Shop GoPro's best action camera sale of the year with Black Friday deals. Go big. Save big. Bonus value with bundle deals.
> ...



Gibt es schon seit Wochen (ca seit BlackFriday Week), so wie es dort beworben wird. 32GB Karte, Zusatz Akku, Tasche, Handdingens und der Cliphalterung.




LukaG schrieb:


> Den Kauf direkt von GoPro würde ich wirklich nicht empfehlen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat bei mir einwandfrei geklappt


----------



## dodos (15. Dezember 2020)

Kollege kauft seit der 2ten Version immer direkt das neue Modell wenn verfügbar. Selbst bei Problemen bei den ersten Batchs (die gabs mehr als einmal) gab es immer schnelle Hilfe und Ersatz. Kann das Rating daher nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## gakul (15. Dezember 2020)

Gut. Bei uns gab es 6 Monate Ärger mit "Support" bis wir unser Geld zurück bekommen haben. Die Kamera ist nie angekommen.


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Dezember 2020)

LukaG schrieb:


> Gut. Bei uns gab es 6 Monate Ärger mit "Support" bis wir unser Geld zurück bekommen haben. Die Kamera ist nie angekommen.


dito hier, obwohl die kamera angekommen ist, ich den kauf vorher aber schon widerrufen hatte.


----------



## Epictetus (16. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ist das jetzt corinna, lockdown oder ferien bedingt?


am ehesten Inzest-bedingt


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Dezember 2020)

Epictetus schrieb:


> am ehesten Inzest-bedingt


also doch corinna   
neben deutlich steigenden raten von suizid und übergewicht, nun also auch noch inzest debile.
auch egal, das land war eh schon vorher dem untergang geweiht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brewmaster (17. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> also doch corinna
> neben deutlich steigenden raten von suizid und übergewicht, nun also auch noch inzest debile.
> auch egal, das land war eh schon vorher dem untergang geweiht...


Solange Ihnen dieses Land Hartz4 bezahlt damit Sie im Netz ne große Fr...e haben können, kanns hier so schlimm ja nicht sein


----------



## platt_ziege (17. Dezember 2020)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Solange Ihnen dieses Land Hartz4 bezahlt damit Sie im Netz ne große Fr...e haben können, kanns hier so schlimm ja nicht sein


ach, SIE mal wieder 
ich hoffe doch sehr, dass SIE trotz corinna auch weiterhin ordentlich mit maximalen einsatz was für das bsp tun, damit ich weiterhin ausschlafen und in kürze mein bge bekommen kann!
irgendwer muss ja schliesslich auch meinen teil der pro kopf verschuldung von zukünftig 40.000€ aus den im kommenden jahr in etwa lächerlichen 4.000.000.000.000€ staatsschulden zahlen.
und bitte keine ausreden, es gibt mehr als genug überaus fleissige, die mehr als nur einen arbeitsgeber haben, wozu ist schliesslich das wochenende da. 
die krise hat ja auch positive seiten und es müssen viele neue stellen besetzt werden, neben impfhelfern, konkursabwicklern bestimmt auch zukünftig was im denunziationsgewerbe, das könnte doch was sein, bedarf auch keinerlei kompetenzen, nur halt das grundniveau an narzismus. bei höheren pegel kann man mit dieser grundvoraussetzung in der politik natürlich wesentlich mehr reissen.
so, muss jetzt ins bett da ich morgen früh raus muss, hab mich in aller herrgottsfrühe um 12h zum biken überreden lassen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. Dezember 2020)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Tagesangebot bei HS Bike Discount
> 
> Vario-Sattelstütze
> 
> ...



Bei den günstigen TranzX Stütze muss man halt noch prüfen ob sie ein Ventil zum Luftdruck erhöhen haben, sonst sind sie in nem Jahr schrottreif


----------



## Flo7 (17. Dezember 2020)

Außerdem gabs die eigentlich immer um die 80-90€...


----------



## Jierdan (17. Dezember 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Bei den günstigen TranzX Stütze muss man halt noch prüfen ob sie ein Ventil haben, sonst sind sie in nem Jahr schrottreif


Ventil? Was meinst du damit? Ich fahre meine seit 2017 wartungs- und stressfrei, nachdem ich mit Giant und KS nur Ärger hatte...


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Dezember 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ventil? Was meinst du damit? Ich fahre meine seit 2017 wartungs- und stressfrei, nachdem ich mit Giant und KS nur Ärger hatte...


Im Stützenkopf, zum regulieren der Geschwindigkeit, und mehr Druck bei Kälte z.b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Im Stützenkopf, zum regulieren der Geschwindigkeit, und mehr Druck bei Kälte z.b


Die ohne Ventil funktionieren aber auch dauerhaft gut👍


----------



## CrossX (17. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Im Stützenkopf, zum regulieren der Geschwindigkeit, und mehr Druck bei Kälte z.b


Meine läuft auch ohne Ventil seit zwei Jahren problemlos.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Dezember 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Meine läuft auch ohne Ventil seit zwei Jahren problemlos.


Hab nix anderes behauptet 🤷


----------



## hw_doc (17. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die ohne Ventil funktionieren aber auch dauerhaft gut👍



Also die mit Ventil muss ich schon ab und an mal nachpumpen, die ohne funktionieren bei mir bislang einfach so vor sich hin.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also die mit Ventil muss ich schon ab und an mal nachpumpen, die ohne funktionieren bei mir bislang einfach so vor sich hin.


Mir war die ohne Ventil n Tick zu langsam, bin daher die mit Ventil lange gefahren.
Ich kam seinerzeit aber auch von nem "Klötenschiesser"😂(Specialized command post), war da dran gewöhnt, besonders schnelle Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit zu fahren.
Mittlerweile hab ich oneup im Einsatz, glaub, die nehmen sich nix in der Geschwindigkeit, selbst bei Maximaldruck in der oneup.
Von der stabilen Technik her haben mir die Brand x super/besser gefallen als die Oneup, das einzige, was (in meinem Fall) für oneup spricht is die geringe Aufbauhöhe.
Wer das nicht braucht..

 dann würde ich klar zur brand x tendieren 👍


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab bei Kumpels und Verwandtschaft jetzt 4 Stück (2x Cube, 1x KS, 1x Raymon) ohne Ventil die alle Schrott sind oder waren weil sie super langsam oder gar nicht mehr ausfahren.

"KS Rage" hat nichtmal den Ring oben zum abdrehen, da kann man nicht mal einfach nachfetten.
Cube und Co tauschen dann die ganze Stütze aus, das freut die Umwelt und dauert. Und nach der Gewährleistung hast du dann eben ganz Pech. Drum hab ich es erwähnt.

"Richtige" BrandX/TranzX mit Ventil haben wir auch eine 100mm 27,2 er und eine 150 31,6er die beide schon länger recht zuverlässig sind, ja. 
Laufen schon länger zuverlässig als es BikeYoke, OneUp, Reverb, KindShock Lev tun. 
Nur die Moveloc war auch so zuverlässig/zuverlässiger.


----------



## SparkyJJ (20. Dezember 2020)

Transfer ist unschlagbar , das ist meine Meinung


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2020)

SparkyJJ schrieb:


> Transfer ist unschlagbar , das ist meine Meinung


Und seit 2021 ganz einfach selbst abschnierbar.


----------



## goldencore (20. Dezember 2020)

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die dickeren Galfer Scheiben?


----------



## Cubie (20. Dezember 2020)

SparkyJJ schrieb:


> Transfer ist unschlagbar , das ist meine Meinung


Die Erfahrung musste ich bei Anschaffungskosten und Unterhalt auch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (20. Dezember 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die dickeren Galfer Scheiben?


Jupp!


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Dezember 2020)

Meine letzten beiden (223/2.0) kamen 27€/Stück. Einfach 👀 offenhalten und dann zuschlagen.


----------



## anderson (20. Dezember 2020)

Brauch man beim Riders-Store ein Kundenkonto? Die 23 % werden abgezogen, sind dann aber in Paypal wieder drin.


----------



## luftschaukel (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab da ein Konto eröffnet. 
Hat auch alles gepasst bei mir.


----------



## Mahe5 (20. Dezember 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Brauch man beim Riders-Store ein Kundenkonto? Die 23 % werden abgezogen, sind dann aber in Paypal wieder drin.


Ist bei Paypal zwischendurch falsch drin und kommt am Ende dann wieder auf den richtigen Preis. Hab letzte Woche auch bestellt


----------



## Homer4 (21. Dezember 2020)

Wird 2021 alles etwas teurer? Unabhängig von der Inflation...die Mwst steigt wieder, die Regale sind leer...
Was meint ihr!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (21. Dezember 2020)

Angebot / Nachfrage halt. 
Ob man es pauschal sagen kann 🤷🏻‍♂️ 
könnte eventuell ja auch zu einem Überangebot kommen, wenn nun alle Hersteller zu euphorisch produzieren... dann gäbe es bald wieder gute Schnaeppchen 🥳


----------



## LarsLangfinger (21. Dezember 2020)

Hoffentlich, dann werden mir nicht mehr die Rollentrainer weggekauft


----------



## davez (21. Dezember 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, dann werden mir nicht mehr die Rollentrainer weggekauft


Das ist ein Fingerzeig! Du sollst in der Natur fahren und Schlammbäder genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (21. Dezember 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, dann werden mir nicht mehr die Rollentrainer weggekauft


eBay Kleinanzeigen regelt 🤭


----------



## LarsLangfinger (21. Dezember 2020)

Auf Kleinanzeigen sind nur Gauner und Raffzähne


----------



## goldencore (21. Dezember 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Auf Kleinanzeigen sind nur Gauner und Raffzähne


Hee, ich verkaufe da ganz seriös mit gute, letzte Preis.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (21. Dezember 2020)

Hier übrigens ein Bild von goldencore


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Hier übrigens ein Bild von mir


🤔


----------



## goldencore (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe schon seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr so volles Haar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (21. Dezember 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich habe schon seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr so volles Haar!


hättste mal wie der oberfuchsige hippster auch in btc investiert


----------



## CrossX (22. Dezember 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Hier übrigens ein Bild von goldencore


Für 50.000 bekommste bei Mercedes mittlerweile nur noch ne halbwegs gut ausgestattete A-Klasse. Da muss mindestens noch ne 1 vor, wenn man auf dicke Hose machen will 😜


----------



## JDEM (22. Dezember 2020)

spiky76 schrieb:


> *Shimano S-Phyre Rennrad Schuh (RC901)*
> 119,95 Euro zzgl. Versand
> 
> *https://www.ibood.com/sports-fashio...3/shimano-s-phyre-schuh-rennrad-oder-mtb.html*



Wir sind immer noch bei MTB News 😉


----------



## Deleted 23985 (22. Dezember 2020)




----------



## spiky76 (22. Dezember 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wir sind immer noch bei MTB News 😉


Kurz bevor ich auf Senden gedrückt habe, gab es auch noch die MTB Version - ich wollte es dann aber Rennradfahrenden MTBlern nicht vorenthalten.
Hier wird ja auch mal was zu E-Bikes gepostet 😉


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Dezember 2020)

exxellent schrieb:


> Lieber bei BC per Preis-Alert anfragen als Amazon zu unterstützen


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Dezember 2020)

Aber wenn ich den teuerst möglichen Preis will kaufe ich weder bei Amazon, noch bei BC sondern bestelle direkt bei Fahrrad.de


----------



## Dr_Ink (22. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Dezember 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Recht hatter der @exxellent 🤷‍♂️


Ich hatte eigentlich nur den Kommentar im falschen Thread gemeint.

Aber nebenbei, ich habe einige tausend € bei BC gelassen: bis vor etwa 2 Jahren, oder so. Seitdem mache ich nicht so ein Gehampel und bestelle gleich dort, wo der Preis mir zusagt.


----------



## exxellent (22. Dezember 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


>


Der Service von BC ist top und die Preisvorschläge werden auch fast immer angenommen,
wenn es der Einkaufpreis es zulässt.
  Gerade in unserem Sport kann man doch ein bisschen nachhaltiger wirtschaften und nicht per One-Klick shoppen. Ich bin echt froh, dass Amazon mit seiner Kaufkraft noch nicht die Fahrradwelt erobert hat und dadurch nicht die Preise reguliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exxellent (22. Dezember 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich nur den Kommentar im falschen Thread gemeint.
> 
> Aber nebenbei, ich habe einige tausend € bei BC gelassen: bis vor etwa 2 Jahren, oder so. Seitdem mache ich nicht so ein Gehampel und bestelle gleich dort, wo der Preis mir zusagt.



Bin vielleicht auch Lokalpatriot, da ich bis vor Corona noch alles abholen konnte. Aber bevor ich bei 5 Shops bestelle für den besten Preis, lasse ich lieber per Preisanfrage für meist weniger Geld nur 1 Paket kommen.

Aber solang es ein Shop ist, der Steuern zahlt ist ja alles gut 😂


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich den teuerst möglichen Preis will kaufe ich weder bei Amazon, noch bei BC sondern bestelle direkt bei Fahrrad.de


Weswegen du da auch das letzte Bike gekauft hast. 🤣
🤫


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Dezember 2020)

Bikarbonat schrieb:


> Ja, der online Kundensupport bei BikeComponents scheint schon seit einiger Zeit etwas überfordert zu sein.
> Allerdings muss ich für BikeComponents eine Lanze brechen, was den lokalen Shop in Aachen betrifft:
> 
> 
> ...


Auch für dich.
Das gehört hier rein.


----------



## Splash (23. Dezember 2020)

'Labern' können wir hier 



Bikarbonat schrieb:


> Kundensupport bei BikeComponents scheint schon seit einiger Zeit etwas überfordert


Muss zugeben, dass ich das auch schon länger da so kenne. 

Bike Discount hat bei vielen Artikeln auch eine Best Preis Garantie und ist nach meiner Erfahrung bisher immer dann auf den Preis eingestiegen, wenn es sich um den identischen Artikel handelt. Daher würde ich das eher dort probieren. 

Generell habe ich aber selten den Fall erlebt, dass Amazon einen besseren Preis offeriert, als verschiedene Bike-Händler.


----------



## davez (23. Dezember 2020)

exxellent schrieb:


> Der Service von BC ist top und die Preisvorschläge werden auch fast immer angenommen,
> wenn es der Einkaufpreis es zulässt.
> Gerade in unserem Sport kann man doch ein bisschen nachhaltiger wirtschaften und nicht per One-Klick shoppen. Ich bin echt froh, dass Amazon mit seiner Kaufkraft noch nicht die Fahrradwelt erobert hat und dadurch nicht die Preise reguliert.


Wir haben doch längst ein Oligopol im deutschen Online Bike Markt. Richtigen Wettbewerb gibt es da kaum.
Bis Anfang des Jahres war ich Stammkunde bei BC, danach wurde die Kommunikation und Zuverlässigkeit unterirdisch. Seitdem kaufe ich fast alles bei r2 und bin dort zufrieden


----------



## ma1208 (23. Dezember 2020)

Alleine die wirklich großen:

BC
Rose
Bike-Discount
Hibike
R2
Bike24
(Wiggle/CRC)
Die ganzen Internetstores-Konsorten
...

Dazu die vielen kleinen und noch die großen, die nicht auf Fahrrad spezialisiert sind, aber trotzdem einiges im Programm haben. Das ist für mich zum Glück nicht wirklich ein Oligopol. Da hat doch jeder die Auswahl.


----------



## Bikarbonat (23. Dezember 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Muss zugeben, dass ich das auch schon länger da so kenne.
> 
> Bike Discount hat bei vielen Artikeln auch eine Best Preis Garantie und ist nach meiner Erfahrung bisher immer dann auf den Preis eingestiegen, wenn es sich um den identischen Artikel handelt. Daher würde ich das eher dort probieren.



So viele Bestellungen und es ist das erste Mal, dass ich erfahre, dass die eine Preis Garantie haben  .

Aber ja, da muss ich dir zustimmen. Vor Jahren bekam man bei BC per Email oder Telefon flott eine Antwort. Bereits vor Corona dauerten Email Antworten zwei, drei Tage und am Telefon kam man überhaupt nicht durch. Mitarbeiter alle freundlich und äußerst kompetent mit einer richtig guten Website, aber der online Kundensupport ist wirklich etwas langsam.


----------



## Splash (23. Dezember 2020)

Bikarbonat schrieb:


> So viele Bestellungen und es ist das erste Mal, dass ich erfahre, dass die eine Preis Garantie haben .


Gefühlt war das schon, als die noch am alten Standort in Bonn (Siemensstr) waren und die etikettierten Preise bei bestimmten Personen an der Kasse eher Richtwert hatten. 😂

Einen Versandhändler, den ich 2020 neu für mich entdeckt habe, ist delta-bike. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie groß die sind (schneinen mir nicht ganz klein), den ein oder anderen Schnapper habe ich aber dennoch machen können.

Aber auch wenn mich über den ein oder anderen Schnapper freue, habe ich einen örtlichen Radhändler für mich entdeckt - gerade wenn bestimmte Dinge aktuell ausschlisslich (wenn überhaupt) zu Listenpreisen erhältlich sind ...


----------



## vanbov (23. Dezember 2020)

Kann die zuvor geschriebene Aussagen zum BC Kundenservice nicht ansatzweise bestätigen. Lieferungen kommen innerhalb kürzester Zeit und der Kundenservice reagiert innerhalb ner halben Stunde auf ne E-Mail (und das sogar am 22.12.2020).
Macht euch mal locker.....
Und nein: ich bestell nicht nur dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasman (23. Dezember 2020)

jede hat eigene erfahrung


----------



## kackboon91 (23. Dezember 2020)

schigo3377 schrieb:


> Bei Komking gibt's die Code RSC für nen sehr guten Kurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lohnt sich das Upgrade von der G2 RSC für einen Anfänger?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Dezember 2020)

Kommt drauf an, was Du damit anstellst, wo und wie Du fährst und was Du wiegst. Die Code hat halt mehr Bremskraft und ist auch etwas standfester (wobei letzteres ja in erster Linie durch Belags- und Scheibenwahl bestimmt wird).

Die gibt's aber auch recht oft günstig und im guten Zustand im Bikemarkt, weil viele panische Angst vor Dot haben.


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Dezember 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> der Kundenservice reagiert innerhalb ner halben Stunde auf ne E-Mail (und das sogar am 22.12.2020)


Hatte selbst einen Fall- Reklamation, wochenlang auf jede neue Antwort gewartet, als der Ton dann in Richtung "Pech gehabt" ging und sich keiner die Mühe gemacht hat auf mein Anliegen einzugehen, Geld via paypal zurückgeholt. Darauf wüste Drohungen...
Keine Ahnung was für Hilfskräfte die im "Service" angeheuert haben, so gehts jedenfalls nicht. 😡


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Dezember 2020)

bei einem firmenverkauf an einen nachfolger o.ä. kann man froh sein, wenn es ungefähr so weiter geht wie bisher.
da bc aber an eine investoren holding verkauft wurde, ist es normal dass es danach grundsätzlich immer beschissener weiter geht, weil gewinnmaximierung im fordergrund steht, alles andere ist zweitrangig, inkl. der kunden. 
bc ist seitdem für mich gestorben, hab da zuletzt im letzten jahr bestellt und vermeide es seitdem prinzipiell.


----------



## ONE78 (23. Dezember 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Schnäppchen für alle Gravel-Selbstabholer in 09235 Burkhardtsdorf:
> SRAM Force 1/CX Scheibenbrems-Hebel mit Flatmount-Sattel für unschlagbare 86,76€ bei MX-Point


Falls da jemand wohnt kann er mir eine mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (23. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> bei einem firmenverkauf an einen nachfolger o.ä. kann man froh sein, wenn es ungefähr so weiter geht wie bisher.
> da bc aber an eine investoren holding verkauft wurde, ist es normal dass es danach grundsätzlich immer beschissener weiter geht, weil gewinnmaximierung im fordergrund steht, alles andere ist zweitrangig, inkl. der kunden.
> bc ist seitdem für mich gestorben, hab da zuletzt im letzten jahr bestellt und vermeide es seitdem prinzipiell.


Ach, gar nicht mitbekommen. Aktuell erlebe ich das bei einem großen Hoster. Früher einen 1A-Service. Seit der Laden verkauft wurde, alles ins Ausland verlagert und die Service-Qualität rutschte in den Keller.


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Dezember 2020)

seto2 schrieb:


> .


🧐


----------



## seto2 (23. Dezember 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Schnäppchen für alle Gravel-Selbstabholer in 09235 Burkhardtsdorf:
> SRAM Force 1/CX Scheibenbrems-Hebel mit Flatmount-Sattel für unschlagbare 86,76€ bei MX-Point





Jaerrit schrieb:


> 🧐


Nee sorry eigentlich wollte ich hier schreiben. Kann man doch bestimmt bestellen oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## ONE78 (23. Dezember 2020)

Bestellen geht nicht, nur Selbstabholer


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Dezember 2020)

seto2 schrieb:


> Nee sorry eigentlich wollte ich hier schreiben. Kann man doch bestimmt bestellen oder übersehe ich etwas?


Hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber leider steht dann irgendwo auf der Seite nur Selbstabholershop, kein Versand. Spätestens bei der Kaufabwicklung kommt dann nur Abholung zur Auswahl... Wenn man die gebündelten Bewertungen im Netz zu dem Laden liest scheint das vermutlich auch das einzig sinnvolle zu sein


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber leider steht dann irgendwo auf der Seite nur Selbstabholershop, kein Versand. Spätestens bei der Kaufabwicklung kommt dann nur Abholung zur Auswahl... Wenn man die gebündelten Bewertungen im Netz zu dem Laden liest scheint das vermutlich auch das einzig sinnvolle zu sein


Da könnte man doch gleich den Rückruf-SC-Alu-Rahmen mitnehmen und dort zum Weiterversand an PON abgeben...Win-Win...


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2020)

Erzgebirgskreis. Lockdown, 600er Inzidenz. Nur Waren des täglichen Bedarfs..


----------



## anderson (23. Dezember 2020)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hatte selbst einen Fall- Reklamation, wochenlang auf jede neue Antwort gewartet, als der Ton dann in Richtung "Pech gehabt" ging und sich keiner die Mühe gemacht hat auf mein Anliegen einzugehen, Geld via paypal zurückgeholt. Darauf wüste Drohungen...
> Keine Ahnung was für Hilfskräfte die im "Service" angeheuert haben, so gehts jedenfalls nicht. 😡



Wirklich krass, ich habe ja schon erzält, dass ich einen fehlerhaften Rahmen erhalten hatte. Ich habe per Mail mit Bildern reklamiert und hatte nach kürzester Zeit eine E-Mail, dass ich den Rahmen zurückschicken soll und ein Ersatz (der letzte noch verfügbare) schon für mich reserviert sei. Da ich in den Urlaub gefahren bin, habe ich darum gebeten, den Ersatzrahmen nach meinem Urlaub zusammen mit weiteren bestellten Teilen zu versenden. Der Rahmen war einen Tag nach meinem Urlaub bei mir. Der Kontakt war super freundlich und schnell. Den Rahmen hätte ich sonst nirgends bekommen.

Bei vielleicht 30 Bestellungen bei BC hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit dem Support.


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Dezember 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da könnte man doch gleich den Rückruf-SC-Alu-Rahmen mitnehmen und dort zum Weiterversand an PON abgeben...Win-Win...


Kannste machen, bringst mir dann so ne Bremse mit? Danke


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Kannste machen, bringst mir dann so ne Bremse mit? Danke


Gib mich dein Schrotti und ich fahr gen Polien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaubarschbub (23. Dezember 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da könnte man doch gleich den Rückruf-SC-Alu-Rahmen mitnehmen und dort zum Weiterversand an PON abgeben...Win-Win...



Ich behalte meins als  24/7 Deko .
Die weißen Dinger gingen komischerweise bei Ebay KA schnell weg


----------



## kackboon91 (23. Dezember 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was Du damit anstellst, wo und wie Du fährst und was Du wiegst. Die Code hat halt mehr Bremskraft und ist auch etwas standfester (wobei letzteres ja in erster Linie durch Belags- und Scheibenwahl bestimmt wird).
> 
> Die gibt's aber auch recht oft günstig und im guten Zustand im Bikemarkt, weil viele panische Angst vor Dot haben.


Ich fahre win YT Jeffsy, wiege 75 kg und fahre meist Hometrails, 1-2 mal im Jahr in den Bikepark.

Eigentlich bin ich ja zufrieden mit der G2.
Es ist der typische Fall von „will haben, weil teurer“


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Dezember 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Diverse Holiday deal bei e13
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taugt die E13 Sattelstütze was?


----------



## mike79 (24. Dezember 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Taugt die E13 Sattelstütze was?


Und der Semislick? Ist der super? 
Bei der Ersparnis müsste man sich fast ein paar auf Lager legen


----------



## Simon Katsch (24. Dezember 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Taugt die E13 Sattelstütze was?


Ich fahr sie und bin zufrieden. Zwar nicht die schnellste beim ausfahren im Gegensatz zu meiner anderen one up, aber die fingerkraft um die auszulösen ist deutlich geringer.
Ich kann sie empfehlen und das mit dem traveln ist auch echt easy.


----------



## spargl (24. Dezember 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Meine läuft auch ohne Ventil seit zwei Jahren problemlos.


Welches Modell hast du da genau, ich suche auch was in der Richtung, aber tranzx wird nirgends verkauft.


----------



## ma1208 (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich wünsche allen Schnäppchenjägern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und schon mal eine erfolgreiche Schnäppchenjagd 2021!


----------



## platt_ziege (25. Dezember 2020)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Schnäppchenjägern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und schon mal eine erfolgreiche Schnäppchenjagd 2021!


dito! falls sich jemand wundert das santa klaus nicht vorbeigeschaut hat, kann ich euch beruhigen, hat nix mit unartig zu tun, wie ich selber dankenswerterweise vorhin erfahren durfte  











schaiss auf den ollen sack und weiterhin ein frohes fest allen!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Dezember 2020)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Da sich UK und EU heute auf ein Freihandelsabkommen geeinigt haben, kann man weiterhin in UK kaufen ohne sich mit dem deutschen Zoll rumschlagen zu müssen.





JohSch schrieb:


> Aber nur für uk-made Teile von Hope, Superstar, etc - nicht für das ganze Sortiment von CRC und Co aus Asien.
> 
> 
> Der Handel zwischen Großbritannien und den EU-Staaten wird erheblich schwieriger als bisher. Für Unternehmen auf beiden Seiten werden deutlich mehr Formalitäten zu erledigen sein. Zwar fallen für britische Waren durch den Handelspakt künftig keine Zölle an, doch britische Exporteure in die EU müssen vom Jahreswechsel an aufwendig nachweisen, dass ihre Produkte tatsächlich überwiegend im eigenen Land hergestellt wurden. Auch Nachweise für die Einhaltung der EU-Regeln zur Lebensmittelsicherheit und zur Einhaltung von Produktstandards müssen künftig erbracht werden.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (25. Dezember 2020)

Zusammenfassung? 😬🥴


----------



## ilfer (28. Dezember 2020)

Moin! Wenn jemand von Euch das XX1 AXS Set von Bike24 noch daheim rumliegen hat... ich hätte Interesse :-D Schreibt mir bitte...



ilfer schrieb:


> *SRAM XX1 AXS* Upgrade Set (Schaltwerk, Trigger, Akku, Ladegerät) für teuflische *666,65 Euro* bei Bike24.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catsoft (28. Dezember 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung? 😬🥴


Zoll ist unspannend. Spannender ist für uns Endkunden die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Die ist ist im EU-Binnenmarkt entfallen, da die Umsatzsteuer (VAT) des Shoplandes galt. Wie das jetzt wohl mit UK wird? Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## davez (28. Dezember 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Zoll ist unspannend. Spannender ist für uns Endkunden die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Die ist ist im EU-Binnenmarkt entfallen, da die Umsatzsteuer (VAT) des Shoplandes galt. Wie das jetzt wohl mit UK wird? Ich bin gespannt.


Wie ich es verstanden habe, müssen Unternehmen aus UK nachweisen, dass die Produkte in UK produziert wurden, damit sie von den "Vergünstigungen" im Handel mit der EU profitieren können. Da die Bikeindustrie maßgeblich in Asien sitzt, könnte das Auswirkungen auf die Händler und ggf. auch Weiterverarbeiter in UK haben (je nach Auslegung und Wertschöpfungstiefe). Die erhöhte Bürokratie wird sich sicherlich auf die Preise niederschlagen


----------



## Catsoft (28. Dezember 2020)

davez schrieb:


> Wie ich es verstanden habe, wird müssen Unternehmen aus UK nachweisen, dass die Produkte in UK produziert wurden, damit sie von den "Vergünstigungen" im Handel mit der EU profitieren können. Da die Bikeindustrie maßgeblich in Asien sitzt, könnte das Auswirkungen auf die Händler und ggf. auch Weiterverarbeiter in UK haben (je nach Auslegung und Wertschöpfungstiefe). Die erhöhte Bürokratie wird sich sicherlich auf die Preise niederschlagen



Ja, die bisherigen Informationen beziehen sich leider ausschliesslich auf den Zoll und den B2B Handel. Da wird der Preis einer Hope bei Händler in D nur marginal durch ggf." Bürokratieaufwand" beeinflusst. Wenn wir als Endkunden bei Wiggle oder Superstar bestellen müsste Einfuhrumsatzsteuer AKA Mehrwertsteuer anfallen. Wie wenn wir in US of A bestellen. Ich bin gespannt....

Edit: DPD hat einen entsprechenden Hinweis zu B2C Sendungen drin. Allerdings noch vom 21.12. Aber an den Regelungen zur Umsatzsteuer sollte sich durch das Abkommen nicht geändert haben. Ich habe erstmal alle Bestellungen aus UK ausgesetzt bis Klarheit besteht :-(


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Dezember 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Den Satz haben die schon seit Wochen im Angebot und der wurde hier auch schon mal gepostet. Werden die anscheinend nicht los?! 🤔


Nein wurde im Schnäppchenthema laut Suche noch nicht gepostet, das waren die Airliner.
Und nur weil es seit Wochen schon drin steht heißt es nicht, dass es schlecht ist. 
Wenn jmd den Reifen gerne fährt, der freut sich drüber oder wenn jmd günstige Reifen sucht und gerne mal was neues ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Nein wurde im Schnäppchenthema laut Suche noch nicht gepostet, das waren die Airliner.
> Und nur weil es seit Wochen schon drin steht heißt es nicht, dass es schlecht ist.
> Wenn jmd den Reifen gerne fährt, der freut sich drüber oder wenn jmd günstige Reifen sucht und gerne mal was neues ausprobiert.


War im Enduro-Reifen-Thread (am 6. Dezember), sorry. 😉




__





						Enduro-Reifen
					

Nachtrag #2 vs. e13 LG1 Mopo




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. Dezember 2020)

Stans/DocBlue/Giant-Dichtmilch im  "Sonderangebot", 60ml für 50€: 





						Giant Tire Sealant Dichtmilch 59ml
					

Giant Equipment ▶ Dichtflüssigkeit um die Giant Laufräder und Reifen auf Tubeless vorzubereiten.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Bikarbonat (31. Dezember 2020)

Definitiv nicht mehr ganz dicht .


----------



## Deleted 23985 (31. Dezember 2020)

G steht für Gönnen! Das Haus zahlt sich nicht von alleine! 😂


----------



## Aldar (31. Dezember 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Stans/DocBlue/Giant-Dichtmilch im  "Sonderangebot", 60ml für 50€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.bike24.de/p1253972.html 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## davez (31. Dezember 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1253972.html 🤷🏻‍♂️


Und selbst das sind Phantasiepreise (473ml für 25 EUR) - 1000ml kosten von anderen Herstellern zwischen 16 EUR - 26 EUR. 
z.B.
eThirteen (1l)
Milkit (1l)


----------



## platt_ziege (31. Dezember 2020)

einfach mal hirn einschalten und nachdenken leudde, das ist natürlich konzentrat und wird mit h-milch angemischt! 
allen einen juten rutsch 💥


----------



## culoduro (31. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> einfach mal hirn einschalten und nachdenken leudde, das ist natürlich konzentrat und wird mit h-milch angemischt!
> allen einen juten rutsch 💥


Aber vorher aufschäumen nicht vergessen!!


----------



## emse33 (1. Januar 2021)

Frohes neues Jahr zusammen 
Das Mondraker Foxy Carbon 2021 Rahmenset ist für zwei Tage im Angebot bei Komking, kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?Bin noch nie ein Foxy gefahren aber es reizt mich.
2999€ statt 3499€









						Santa Cruz Rahmen - jetzt kaufen - bei www.Komking.de
					

bei www.Komking.de bestellen ✓ Santa Cruz  V10 | Megatower | Hightower | Nomad | Tallboy | 5010 | Bullit | Heckler | Blur | Komking.de




					www.komking.de


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Januar 2021)

Ich kann ein aelteres Foxy mit einem aelteren Dune vergleichen: Das Foxy ist straffer im Antritt und dafuer weicher wenns rumpelt und schlaegt da auch schnell durch. Typisches Allmountain design fuer Strecke und leichtere Trails.
Ob das fuers neue Modell noch so stimmt? Ka, aber wahrscheinlich, wenn man sich die Modellpalette betrachtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene2405 (1. Januar 2021)

Ich bin das Foxy Carbon RR 29 mit Öhlins Fahrwerk auf der Testride in Lenzerheide gefahren und empfand es als eher Schwerfällig was den Antritt und das Klettern anging. Leichte Trailabschnitte waren eher mässig Spassig, wenns rumpelt und schnell wird wurde das Bike dann lebendig und konnte seine Trümpfe der "Forward Geometry" ausspielen. Für mich persönlich nicht das passende Bike, das Öhlinspaket hat mir aber gut gefallen, guter gegenhalt und Satte dämpfung.


----------



## Homer4 (1. Januar 2021)

emse33 schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr zusammen
> Das Mondraker Foxy Carbon 2021 Rahmenset ist für zwei Tage im Angebot bei Komking, kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?Bin noch nie ein Foxy gefahren aber es reizt mich.
> 2999€ statt 3499€
> 
> ...


Das Fahrrad sieht so gar nicht nach Spaß aus und dann auch noch so protzig.
Für 3k fahr ich nen Titan, nen Ext und ne Axs reverb! Fast
Oder unfassbier viel Budweiser!


----------



## JustSupertramp (3. Januar 2021)

h7500 schrieb:


> Bis zum 10.1. gibt es bei Galeria Kaufhof mit dem Gutschein *30ab100* auf Bekleidung 30% ab 100 EUR Warenwert.
> 
> Damit sind ganz gute Schnäppchen z.B. bei den Gore C3 und C5 Sachen möglich.
> 
> Ach ja... Ein Frohes Neues wünsche ich euch allen



Nicht nur auf Bekleidung gibt's 30% Rabatt...

Auch dieses formschöne KS Cycling Fully, mit seinen sportlichen 18,4 KG gibt es zu einem super Sparpreis


----------



## beetle367 (3. Januar 2021)

Bei dem Gewicht suche noch immer den Motor und den Akku!


----------



## Duc851 (3. Januar 2021)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Bei dem Gewicht suche noch immer den Motor und den Akku!


Da ist nicht einmal Platz für ein Akkuladegerät am Rahmen! (Flaschenhalter mit Weizenflasche) 😅


----------



## vanbov (3. Januar 2021)

JustSupertramp schrieb:


> Nicht nur auf Bekleidung gibt's 30% Rabatt...
> 
> Auch dieses formschöne KS Cycling Fully, mit seinen sportlichen 18,4 KG gibt es zu einem super Sparpreis


Bei dem bricht wenigstens die Kettenstrebe nicht....


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Januar 2021)

auf alten stuten lernt man das puzzeln. den meisten kindern ist eh vollkommen egal wie sich die räder drehen.


----------



## piilu (3. Januar 2021)

Das Gewicht ist doch schon wieder modern wenn man sich die aktuellen Bikes anguckt


----------



## Bikarbonat (3. Januar 2021)

vanbov schrieb:


> Bei dem bricht wenigstens die Kettenstrebe nicht....


Dafür bricht der Knochen wenn man das erste Mal bergab fährt mit dem Ding  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (3. Januar 2021)

JustSupertramp schrieb:


> Nicht nur auf Bekleidung gibt's 30% Rabatt...
> 
> Auch dieses formschöne KS Cycling Fully, mit seinen sportlichen 18,4 KG gibt es zu einem super Sparpreis


Endlich gibt es mal wieder richtig viel fürs kleine Geld. Ordentliche Mengen an Material für den hart erarbeiteten Mammon.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2021)

Zum Thema Revolution Race: Ich hatte mir die Nordwand Pro Hose bestellt. Leider war sie trotz Maße nehmen und entsprechender Größenempfehlung zu groß. Außerdem gefällt mir weder Material noch Verarbeitung. Am unteren Beinabschluss gibt es nur Druckknöpfe, statt solidem Klett. Der Stoff wirkt eher nach Arbeitshose, als sportlicher Klamotte und der Hosenbund ist zwar elastisch, aber gerafft. Insgesamt schlackert die Hose zu sehr, obwohl ich sonst eher Probleme mit zu engen Hosenbeinen habe. Da gibt es doch auch deutlich bessere Alternativen. Für knapp unter 60€ gibt es beispielsweise bei Decathlon die Forclaz Trek 900 Hosen. Die finde ich ich hochwertiger, bequemer und vielleicht sogar solider.


----------



## Remux (7. Januar 2021)

ich hatte auch überlegt die hose zu bestellen und habe mich dann doch für die endura singletrack 2 entschieden. hab dafür knapp 80€ gezahlt.


----------



## beat_junkie (7. Januar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Zum Thema Revolution Race: Ich hatte mir die Nordwand Pro Hose bestellt. Leider war sie trotz Maße nehmen und entsprechender Größenempfehlung zu groß. Außerdem gefällt mir weder Material noch Verarbeitung. Am unteren Beinabschluss gibt es nur Druckknöpfe, statt solidem Klett. Der Stoff wirkt eher nach Arbeitshose, als sportlicher Klamotte und der Hosenbund ist zwar elastisch, aber gerafft. Insgesamt schlackert die Hose zu sehr, obwohl ich sonst eher Probleme mit zu engen Hosenbeinen habe. Da gibt es doch auch deutlich bessere Alternativen. Für knapp unter 60€ gibt es beispielsweise bei Decathlon die Forclaz Trek 900 Hosen. Die finde ich ich hochwertiger, bequemer und vielleicht sogar solider.


Es sind nicht alle mit Druckknöpfe. Es gibt auch welche mit Klett. 
Ich finde den trage Komfort und Schnitt top! Gerade für großgebaute.


----------



## anderson (7. Januar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Zum Thema Revolution Race: Ich hatte mir die Nordwand Pro Hose bestellt. Leider war sie trotz Maße nehmen und entsprechender Größenempfehlung zu groß. Außerdem gefällt mir weder Material noch Verarbeitung. Am unteren Beinabschluss gibt es nur Druckknöpfe, statt solidem Klett. Der Stoff wirkt eher nach Arbeitshose, als sportlicher Klamotte und der Hosenbund ist zwar elastisch, aber gerafft. Insgesamt schlackert die Hose zu sehr, obwohl ich sonst eher Probleme mit zu engen Hosenbeinen habe. Da gibt es doch auch deutlich bessere Alternativen. Für knapp unter 60€ gibt es beispielsweise bei Decathlon die Forclaz Trek 900 Hosen. Die finde ich ich hochwertiger, bequemer und vielleicht sogar solider.



Die Nordwand Pro habe ich seit zwei Jahren im Outdoor-Einsatz. Die Druckknöpfe am Beinabschluss haben auch Vorteile gegenüber Klett. Die Passform ist für mich (relativ normale eher schlanke Beine) perfekt, weil nicht zu schlabberig und nicht Presswurst. Durch den gerafften Bund brauche ich keinen Gürtel (bei durchschnittlichem BMI  ). Das Material ist mir bei der Nordwand eigentlich zu robust zum Biken, für weniger sportliche Outdooraktivitäten wie zügiges (Berg-)Wandern ist sie perfekt.  Mit Engelbert Strauß usw. kann man sie nicht vergleichen, die Nordwand hat Schnitt und Material einer Outdoorhose. Ich habe auch ganz viel sehr gutes Material von Decathlon, von der Verarbeitung sind die RR deutlich besser.

Zum Biken gibts von Revolution Race bessere Hosen, aus weniger festem Material.

Aber so macht jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen 👍.


----------



## Montigomo (7. Januar 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Die Nordwand Pro habe ich seit zwei Jahren im Outdoor-Einsatz. Die Druckknöpfe am Beinabschluss haben auch Vorteile gegenüber Klett. Die Passform ist für mich (relativ normale eher schlanke Beine) perfekt, weil nicht zu schlabberig und nicht Presswurst. Durch den gerafften Bund brauche ich keinen Gürtel (bei durchschnittlichem BMI  ). Das Material ist mir bei der Nordwand eigentlich zu robust zum Biken, für weniger sportliche Outdooraktivitäten wie zügiges (Berg-)Wandern ist sie perfekt.  Mit Engelbert Strauß usw. kann man sie nicht vergleichen, die Nordwand hat Schnitt und Material einer Outdoorhose. Ich habe auch ganz viel sehr gutes Material von Decathlon, von der Verarbeitung sind die RR deutlich besser.
> 
> Zum Biken gibts von Revolution Race bessere Hosen, aus weniger festem Material.
> 
> Aber so macht jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen 👍.


Welche Hose von Engelbert Strauß wäre überhaupt zum Biken geeignet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Januar 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Welche Hose von Engelbert Strauß wäre überhaupt zum Biken geeignet?


Kurze🙂
Active Serie ist mein ich lockerer Stoff.
Die Motion waren mir zu dick, schwer...


----------



## gleiser (7. Januar 2021)

__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




@Flo7  Worum sollte das keine AXS sein?






						SRAM XX1 Eagle™ AXS™ Schaltgruppe (B-Ware) kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

SRAM XX1 Eagle™ AXS™ Schaltgruppe (B-Ware) bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Deleted 23985 (7. Januar 2021)

gleiser schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


einfach mal bestellen! Forumwanderpokal    wie dumm sind die eigentlich?


----------



## Newmi (7. Januar 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Geiles E-Bike nur noch in Größe M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier zum gleichen Preis, aber noch in S, M und XXL, dazu Versandkostenfrei in D und sogar ab Lager verfügbar!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. Januar 2021)

superpink schrieb:


> einfach mal bestellen! Forumwanderpokal    wie dumm sind die eigentlich?


Klärt bitte die Unwissenden auf, danke.


----------



## seblubb (7. Januar 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Klärt bitte die Unwissenden auf, danke.


Wurde drüben doch schon ausreichend erklärt/zitiert 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 23985 (7. Januar 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Klärt bitte die Unwissenden auf, danke.


----------



## davez (8. Januar 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Klärt bitte die Unwissenden auf, danke.


Ein paar Seiten zurück gehen oder Suche für den Fred nutzen „Amazon Warehouse“ oder „Rose B-Ware“


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. Januar 2021)

Ach so, sorry. Das war diese "Wanderpokal" Schaltgruppe mit den veralteten und gebrauchten Komponenten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Januar 2021)

Schon irgendwie ne Frechheit von Rose, das immer wieder unter fehlerhafter Beschreibung reinzusetzen, wenn's ständig zurückkommt.

Steckt da schon Methode dahinter (haben die doch nicht nötig, die sind doch eigentlich echt seriös), kontrollieren die das doch nicht, obwohl sie's behaupten, oder ist da einer wirklich so blöd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (8. Januar 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie ne Frechheit von Rose, das immer wieder unter fehlerhafter Beschreibung reinzusetzen, wenn's ständig zurückkommt.
> 
> Steckt da schon Methode dahinter (haben die doch nicht nötig, die sind doch eigentlich echt seriös), kontrollieren die das doch nicht, obwohl sie's behaupten, oder ist da einer wirklich so blöd?


 
Ich denke die Verknüpfung von der Person, die die Beschwerden erhält zu der Person, die die Teile als Retoure in Empfang nimmt und zurücksortiert passt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (8. Januar 2021)

oder JGAF


----------



## kordesh (8. Januar 2021)

superpink schrieb:


> oder JGAF



was bedeutet das? 🙈


----------



## spümco (8. Januar 2021)

steve73 schrieb:


> Wahoo ELEMNT Rival GPS Multisport Watch für 333€ (s-tec-sports)
> (bei idealo sehe ich sie aktuell bei knapp 370€)
> Steht allerdings aktuell als "zur Zeit nicht lieferbar" also besser mal nachfragen wann sie denn kommt.....


ein nicht lieferbares Schnäppchen ist ja eigentlich gar kein Schnäppchen


----------



## piilu (8. Januar 2021)

Bei manchen Ansichten ist man bei Rose leider sehr arrogant von daher würde mich das nicht wundern wenn das einfach Kalkül ist. Nach dem Motto jeden Morgen steht ein neuer Trottel auf


----------



## Emerald287 (8. Januar 2021)

Und was soll das denen bringen? Versandkosten tragen die, und sie müssen das Geld eh jedes Mal zurückzahlen. Und Zinsen sind es derzeit wohl auch nicht.


----------



## piilu (8. Januar 2021)

Also wenn das Set wirklich in so einem Schlechten Zustand ist bleibt denen wohl nichts übrig als es zu entsorgen. Da versucht man wohl doch lieber die 1000€ mitzunhemen außerdem wäre ich mir garnicht so sicher ob retouren am ende auf der Bilanz nicht sogar Vorteile haben könnten


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Januar 2021)

Könnte einfach an planlosen Hilfskräften im Lager liegen. Ich erhielt jüngst, statt der bestellten 105er Kurbel in schwarz eine uralte, graue 105er im zugetackerten Beutel von hibike...


----------



## fexbru (9. Januar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> XX1 1-fach Kassette um knappe 200 Euro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11-fach ist gemeint oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Januar 2021)

Natürlich!

Sogar versandkostenfrei.


----------



## Dakeyras (9. Januar 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> 11-fach ist gemeint oder?


Eine gewagte These anhand der mehr als dürftigen Datenlage...


----------



## vanbov (9. Januar 2021)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Eine gewagte These anhand der mehr als dürftigen Datenlage...


Da passt ja mal gar nix zusammen


----------



## Hille2001 (9. Januar 2021)

dafür versendet Rose gerade 10€ Codes ab 50€ MBW per Post


----------



## MoDingens (9. Januar 2021)

Juergen1963 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht, das ist noch das alte Modell, da bietet die Vibram Sohle mMn gar keinen Grip. Der Teil fürs Pedal ist zu glatt und zu hart, die Pins finden keinen Halt. Der Nachfolger mit der SUP Sohle ist dagegen sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Montigomo (9. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Kurze🙂
> Active Serie ist mein ich lockerer Stoff.
> Die Motion waren mir zu dick, schwer...


Active habe ich nur eine gefunden 😀
Die da




__





						Short e.s.active schwarz/anthrazit | Engelbert Strauss
					

Arbeitsshorts von Engelbert Strauss ✚ top Auswahl & Qualität ✚ Logoservice & Kauf auf Rechnung möglich ✚ schnelle Lieferung » jetzt bestellen!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de
				



Wurden sie gemeint @PORTEX77 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (9. Januar 2021)

Baustellen Prada


----------



## Brewmaster (9. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Baustellen Prada



Stimmt wenn Endura draufstehen würde wäre der 3fache Preis ok und das Teil wäre einfach nur schick....


----------



## piilu (9. Januar 2021)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Stimmt wenn Endura draufstehen würde wäre der 3fache Preis ok und das Teil ein nur schick....


Ich habe davon auch ein paar zum arbeiten aber damit in Zivil rumlaufen wäre mir schon arg peinlich


----------



## Brewmaster (10. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich habe davon auch ein paar zum arbeiten aber damit in Zivil rumlaufen wäre mir schon arg peinlich


Wenn Du Angst hast zivil in den Bergen zu biken ob die Klamottenmarke stimmt, na dann läufts bei Dir.
Vor der Eisdiele haste natürlich klar gewonnen.


----------



## piilu (10. Januar 2021)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Wenn Du Angst hast zivil in den Bergen zu biken ob die Klamottenmarke stimmt, na dann läufts bei Dir.
> Vor der Eisdiele haste natürlich klar gewonnen.


Hat ja nix mit der Marke zu tun die Hosen sehen einfach total bescheuert aus. Fahre eher mit 10€ trekking Hosen vom Discounter


----------



## null-2wo (10. Januar 2021)

ich trag die auch gern zum arbeiten, aber zum biken sind die nix.


----------



## schmitr3 (10. Januar 2021)

Nervt halt, jedesmal erst Teppichmesser, Zollstock, 6 Kulis, Bleistift, Dübel, Zimmermannshammer, Kreuzschlitz, Kippen und Maurerschnur aus der Hose zu holen, bevor man los kann mit dem Bike.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Januar 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Active habe ich nur eine gefunden 😀
> Die da
> 
> 
> ...


Ja.
ES unterteilt das in Serien, hier die active Serie.
Trotzdem: es ist und bleibt ne Arbeitshose, also ist sie dick und robust.
Nur halt die dünnere von den dicken, sozusagen.
Zum Touren usw. würde ich die nicht nehmen, da reichen leichtere Klamotten.
Ich hab das Thema für mich generell wieder verworfen, es gibt genug andere Alternativen in dem Preissegment


----------



## davez (10. Januar 2021)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Wenn Du Angst hast zivil in den Bergen zu biken ob die Klamottenmarke stimmt, na dann läufts bei Dir.
> Vor der Eisdiele haste natürlich klar gewonnen.


Ich kann das total verstehen. In der Freizeit würde ich auch nicht in meinen Arbeitsklamotten rum laufen wollen


----------



## CrossX (10. Januar 2021)

Generell finde ich die ES Hosen zu kurz zum biken. Mit angewinkelten Knie ziehen die sich dann sehr hoch. Wenn man mit Protektoren fährt, sieht das blöd aus. Meine Bikeshorts sind durchweg mindestens bis zum Knie, wenn ich gerade stehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (10. Januar 2021)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das ist noch das alte Modell, da bietet die Vibram Sohle mMn gar keinen Grip. Der Teil fürs Pedal ist zu glatt und zu hart, die Pins finden keinen Halt. Der Nachfolger mit der SUP Sohle ist dagegen sehr zu empfehlen


Stimmt der AM Moab ist superbequem und mit bietet mit der SUP Sohle perfekten Grip


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Januar 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Generell finde ich die ES Hosen zu kurz zum biken. Mit angewinkelten Knie ziehen die sich dann sehr hoch. Wenn man mit Protektoren fährt, sieht das blöd aus. Meine Bikeshorts sind durchweg mindestens bis zum Knie, wenn ich gerade stehe


Du sollst ja auch  nicht rumstehen, du sollst fahren😂

Aber ist schon klar, was du meinst.

Nur haben nicht alle gleich lange Oberschenkel und fahren nicht alle mit Protektoren🙂

Für andere kann es also funktionieren


----------



## isartrails (10. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich habe davon auch ein paar zum arbeiten aber damit in Zivil rumlaufen wäre mir schon arg peinlich


Die würd ich nicht mal zum Arbeiten anziehen (wenn ich mal was arbeiten würde).


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> wenn ich mal was arbeiten würde


Eben, wenn...


----------



## piilu (11. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die würd ich nicht mal zum Arbeiten anziehen (wenn ich mal was arbeiten würde).


Sorry, dass ich es sagen muss ich bin Selbstständigt und die meisten Kunden sind der Meinung ES würden die Profis tragen


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> die meisten Kunden sind der Meinung ES würden die Profis tragen


Nicht?
Und ich dachte ich bin jetz 1 Brofi


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Januar 2021)

Profis tragen Pfanner.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2021)




----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. Januar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Profis tragen Pfanner.


Hat Pfanner nicht nur Forst & Schnittschutzkleidung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Januar 2021)

Schau mal: https://pfanner-austria.at/katalog/

Die haben auch normale Handwerkerbekleidung.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. Januar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Schau mal: https://pfanner-austria.at/katalog/
> 
> Die haben auch normale Handwerkerbekleidung.


Tatsächlich, die bieten sogar Kindergrößen an ... scheinen auf den Engelbert Strauss Zug aufzuspringen.

Aber die Forstklamotten sind jedenfalls sehr gut!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (11. Januar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Schau mal: https://pfanner-austria.at/katalog/
> 
> Die haben auch normale Handwerkerbekleidung.


offiziell freigegeben


----------



## Emerald287 (11. Januar 2021)

Puh, Glück gehabt. Nicht vorzustellen, was meine Versicherung veranstalten würde, wenn rauskäme, dass ich bei einem Unfall nicht zugelassene Kleidung getragen hätte.

Edit: Smilie vergessen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Januar 2021)

Pfanner hat eine ziemlich turbulente Zeit hinter sich. Das neue Management könnte auch in Richtung ES wollen; wer weiß! 
Auf jeden Fall ist Pfanner heute schon richtig teuer. Ich denke, ich würde mir nix mehr von denen kaufen. Auch keine Forstschutzbekleidung. Da haben Stihl und Husqvarna ordentlich aufgeholt.


----------



## toastet (11. Januar 2021)

ES hat gefühlt aber auch die Preise verdoppelt in ~10 Jahren. Mich hat da gestern der Schlag getroffen, als hier die Shorts für knapp unter 50 € verlinkt wurde. Als ich die das letzte mal eingekauft habe um 2011 rum für die Belegschaft, lagen die noch bei maximal 25 €.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (11. Januar 2021)

War Arbeitskleidung von Lidl schon?


----------



## Epictetus (11. Januar 2021)

Was kriegt man für eine ne technisch einwandfreie, aber Kashima vermackte FOX 36 170 29 GRIP2, die 3 Ausfahrten hinter sich hat? 2020

ist mit SendHit glatt gemacht

wusste nicht wo Fragen im Forum


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Januar 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Was kriegt man für eine ne technisch einwandfreie, aber Kashima vermackte FOX 36 170 29 GRIP2, die 3 Ausfahrten hinter sich hat? 2020
> 
> ist mit SendHit glatt gemacht
> 
> wusste nicht wo Fragen im Forum


Na, im Schnäppchenthread natürlich 200 inklusive Versand 🙂


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Was kriegt man für eine ne technisch einwandfreie, aber Kashima vermackte FOX 36 170 29 GRIP2, die 3 Ausfahrten hinter sich hat? 2020
> 
> ist mit SendHit glatt gemacht
> 
> wusste nicht wo Fragen im Forum


400, vielleicht 450


----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Was kriegt man für eine ne technisch einwandfreie, aber Kashima vermackte FOX 36 170 29 GRIP2, die 3 Ausfahrten hinter sich hat? 2020
> 
> ist mit SendHit glatt gemacht
> 
> wusste nicht wo Fragen im Forum


Straßenpreis minus 15-20% und abzüglich Preis einer neuen CSU sollte eine gute Ausgangsbasis sein. Mein Empfinden.


----------



## Epictetus (11. Januar 2021)

Dann behalt ich das Ding wenn das so viel Wertverlust hat, ist ja technisch wie neu. Nur weniger bling bling.


----------



## isartrails (11. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Eben, wenn...


Du solltest dich nicht auf das Niveau von Pointen-Erklärern begeben.


----------



## isartrails (11. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> ... die meisten Kunden sind der Meinung ES würden die Profis tragen


Wir teilen uns das Schicksal aller Selbständigen: man kann sich seine Kunden nicht aussuchen...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du solltest dich nicht auf das Niveau von Pointen-Erklärern begeben.


Wäre aktuell nicht genau Deine Zeit, für den lang angekündigten Webshop mit den besten Preisen deutschlandweit, vielleicht sogar weltweit? Damit hättest Du einen sicheren Job, falls du wieder was arbeiten willst und du würdest den Schnäppchen Jägern hier viel Recherche Arbeit im Forum ersparen, weil es bei dir sowieso am günstigsten ist, weltweit. WinWin für alle.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Januar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (12. Januar 2021)

Bei RCZ gibt‘s wieder die Trust The Message - diesmal für 549€ inklusive Versand nach D


----------



## mr.fish (12. Januar 2021)

Funktioniert bei irgendjemand der Code für die DEDA Laufräder bei RCZ?


----------



## LocoOno (12. Januar 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibt‘s wieder die Trust The Message - diesmal für 549€ inklusive Versand nach D


Hm...steht bei mir für 1059€ drin? Hast du en Link?


----------



## Montigomo (12. Januar 2021)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Hm...steht bei mir für 1059€ drin? Hast du en Link?


 Rabattcode RCZCWT im Warebkorb eingeben


----------



## Danimal (12. Januar 2021)

Sorry, die Details zur Message hatte ich drüben im Schnäppchenthread gepostet. Die ist ja nochmal günstiger als vor ein paar Monaten, da lag die glaube ich bei 700, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ich hatte zwar bislang meistens Glück bei rcz, aber ein wenig Unsicherheit schwingt bei jeder Bestellung mit . Bin gespannt, ob das Ding tatsächlich in sechs Wochen hier ist.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (12. Januar 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob das Ding tatsächlich in sechs Wochen hier ist.


Klar, warum nicht?


----------



## Danimal (12. Januar 2021)

Gelegentlich bekommt RCZ die Ware nicht. Entweder die stornieren dann von sich aus, oder man muss seiner Kohle hinterherlaufen - beides scheint wohl häufiger vorzukommen. Ich hatte den Fall erst einmal und habe mein Geld nach zwei E-Mails zurückbekommen.


----------



## AnAx (12. Januar 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Sorry, die Details zur Message hatte ich drüben im Schnäppchenthread gepostet. Die ist ja nochmal günstiger als vor ein paar Monaten, da lag die glaube ich bei 700, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ich hatte zwar bislang meistens Glück bei rcz, aber ein wenig Unsicherheit schwingt bei jeder Bestellung mit . Bin gespannt, ob das Ding tatsächlich in sechs Wochen hier ist.


Hast du bestellt? Ich hadere noch mit mir, ob die was fürs Hardtail ist 🤔


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (12. Januar 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Hast du bestellt? Ich hadere noch mit mir, ob die was fürs Hardtail ist 🤔


Hab ich auch überlegt, aber wenn ich mir die Fahreindrücke vom Grinsekater aus dem Test+Thread durchlese kann ich mir die eher mit nem effizienten Hinterbau im Trailfully vorstellen als einem "rumpeligen" HT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (12. Januar 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Hast du bestellt? Ich hadere noch mit mir, ob die was fürs Hardtail ist 🤔


Jau. Ich habe mich lange geziert und beim letzten Mal geärgert, dass ich es nicht getan habe. Ich bin schon einige Parallelogrammgabeln gefahren und bin von dem Konzept überzeugt. Damals AMP, danach eine German:a Kilo und bis vor kurzem eine Lauf Trailracer, wobei letztere eigentlich nicht vergleichbar ist. Allein gemein ist aber, dass die beim Bremsen nicht eintauchen. Das ist ein Traum, wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat. Leider hatten AMP und Kilo fiese Kinderkrankheiten, die irgendwann genervt haben (die AMP entwickelte monströs viel Spiel und die Kilo konnte man an einem Drop bis auf den Reifen durchdrücken). Die Probleme hat die Trust sicher nicht. Die Lager kann man selbst tauschen, generell ist die weitestgehend wartungsfreundlich - bis auf wirkliche Defekte, die Ersatzteile benötigen oder die Dämpferkartusche. Das ist halt finster, solange Trust als Firma nicht am Markt ist.
Aber: Dave Weagle ist ein alter Hase und diese Gabel war sehr aufwändig zu entwickeln. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es bei Herstellung oder Support demnächst Alternativen geben wird...


----------



## Danimal (12. Januar 2021)

Rocko Schamoni schrieb:


> Hab ich auch überlegt, aber wenn ich mir die Fahreindrücke vom Grinsekater aus dem Test+Thread durchlese kann ich mir die eher mit nem effizienten Hinterbau im Trailfully vorstellen als einem "rumpeligen" HT.


Ich stecke die erstmal ins Hightower, könnte mir die aber auch sehr gut im Hardtail vorstellen, gerade weil die sich straffer anfühlt und nicht so leicht wegtaucht.


----------



## piilu (12. Januar 2021)

6 Wochen Lieferzeit bei RCZ ist aber auch abenteuerlich


----------



## null-2wo (12. Januar 2021)

hatte ja auch schon kurz gezuckt, aber nachdem ich das mit der bröselnden krone gelesen hab, lass' ich das lieber...


----------



## Danimal (12. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> 6 Wochen Lieferzeit bei RCZ ist aber auch abenteuerlich


Ist aber bei denen nicht ungewöhnlich. Die sammeln halt in ihrem Shop Bestellungen und wenn die Mindestabnahmemenge bei deren Lieferanten erreicht ist, bestellen sie den Kram. Hat bei diversen DT-Laufradsätzen bei mir gut funktioniert - man muss halt Zeit mitbringen. Bei der aktuellen Liefersituation vieler Biketeile finde ich 6 Wochen jetzt gar nicht mehr so krass


----------



## Triturbo (12. Januar 2021)

Ja, lasst lieber alle die Finger von RCZ. Ist besser so ... für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (12. Januar 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ist aber bei denen nicht ungewöhnlich. Die sammeln halt in ihrem Shop Bestellungen und wenn die Mindestabnahmemenge bei deren Lieferanten erreicht ist, bestellen sie den Kram. Hat bei diversen DT-Laufradsätzen bei mir gut funktioniert - man muss halt Zeit mitbringen. Bei der aktuellen Liefersituation vieler Biketeile finde ich 6 Wochen jetzt gar nicht mehr so krass



Ich glaub er meinte eher, dass die nie in 6 Wochen da ist


----------



## piilu (12. Januar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meinte eher, dass die nie in 6 Wochen da ist


So siehts aus in der Regel steht da meistens 20 Werktage was in der Realität 3 Monaten entspricht


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> So siehts aus in der Regel steht da meistens 20 Werktage was in der Realität 3 Monaten entspricht


Hab letztens bei"sofort lieferbar" nach 3 Monaten storniert 😆


----------



## piilu (12. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hab letztens bei"sofort lieferbar" nach 3 Monaten storniert 😆


Hatte auch schon mal das Vergnügen 3-4 Monate zu warten und dann war GLS unfähig und es ist wieder zurück geganen was nochmal 3-4 Monate gedauert hat


----------



## Nd-60 (12. Januar 2021)

Hab ne Gabel die mit "In Stock" gekennzeichnet war bestellt. 3 Tage später war sie da  
Es geht nicht immer schief


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> GLS unfähig


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## null-2wo (12. Januar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Hab ne Gabel die mit "In Stock" gekennzeichnet war bestellt. 3 Tage später war sie da
> Es geht nicht immer schief


same. bos dizzy?


----------



## steve73 (12. Januar 2021)

spümco schrieb:


> ein nicht lieferbares Schnäppchen ist ja eigentlich gar kein Schnäppchen


Ist jetzt lieferbar


----------



## Nd-60 (12. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> same. bos dizzy?


Nee. Eine Yari, ist schon ein weilchen her


----------



## Splash (12. Januar 2021)

Bei RCZ ist eine meiner Langzeitbestellungen (23.07.2020) wohl in die Auslieferung gegangen - zumindest sagt der Status bei RCZ das, aktuell kam weder Versandbenachrichtigung, noch steht eine Trackingnummer im System hinterlegt. Spannend - am Wochenende wollte ich einen PayPal-Case starten, da Dienstag die 180 Tage ablaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. Januar 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibt‘s wieder die Trust The Message - diesmal für 549€ inklusive Versand nach D


Ah, verdammt. Wäre es die Shout gewesen, hätte ich doch mal bestellt.


----------



## Danimal (13. Januar 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ah, verdammt. Wäre es die Shout gewesen, hätte ich doch mal bestellt.


Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die demnächst auch nochmal dabei ist. Die ist sicher schneller weg, als die Message, daher würde ich den französischen Newsletter abonnieren und früh morgens reinschauen (der französische kommt bei mir immer etwas früher). Viel Glück!


----------



## Danimal (13. Januar 2021)

Zu der 4-Kolben XT drüben im Schnäppchenthread - die habe ich vor Weihnachten für 87€ bei Bike24 gekauft, so günstig ist das aktuelle Angebot also nicht. Die Bremse kommt nur ohne Karton, ansonsten ist alles dabei.


----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Zu der 4-Kolben XT drüben im Schnäppchenthread - die habe ich vor Weihnachten für 87€ bei Bike24 gekauft, so günstig ist das aktuelle Angebot also nicht. Die Bremse kommt nur ohne Karton, ansonsten ist alles dabei.


Ja, wir müssen wohl ziemlich bescheiden werden bei den Schnäppchen


----------



## toastet (13. Januar 2021)

Hellseherei, Werkstattverpackt kann zB auch mit Adapter(n) kommen aber ohne Kürzungsutensilien (Pin, Olive, Bleedblock) oder eben gleich ohne alles. Kommt halt immer drauf an für welche Komplettbikes/Bikehersteller das vorkonfiguriert war.


----------



## 7SidedCube (13. Januar 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Zu der 4-Kolben XT drüben im Schnäppchenthread - die habe ich vor Weihnachten für 87€ bei Bike24 gekauft, so günstig ist das aktuelle Angebot also nicht. Die Bremse kommt nur ohne Karton, ansonsten ist alles dabei.


Mist, da war mein Aufbau-Plan noch zu unkonkret... Aber für mich war das trotzdem ein guter bzw. mit Abstand der beste aktuelle Preis


----------



## xlacherx (13. Januar 2021)

odysseus schrieb:


> Für ein paar sehr ordentlicher Shimano 4 Kolben Bremsen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fährt die jemand? Taugt die ?Bzw ist die Power mit XT und co vergleichbar ?

edit: Bzw kann man da auch die üblichen 4-Kolben belöge rein drücken (ohne Kühlrippen natürlich)


----------



## aibeekey (13. Januar 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Fährt die jemand? Taugt die ?Bzw ist die Power mit XT und co vergleichbar ?
> 
> edit: Bzw kann man da auch die üblichen 4-Kolben belöge rein drücken (ohne Kühlrippen natürlich)



Ja. Ja. Ja, genau gleich (gleiche Kolbendurchmesser und ebenfalls Keramik). Ja, Saint und Zee passen


----------



## Deleted 346340 (13. Januar 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Fährt die jemand? Taugt die ?Bzw ist die Power mit XT und co vergleichbar ?
> 
> edit: Bzw kann man da auch die üblichen 4-Kolben belöge rein drücken (ohne Kühlrippen natürlich)



Ohne diese Druckpunkteinstellschrauben funktionieren die z.T. sogar besser.

Ich drucke mir hierfür immer die Einsteller aus:









						#1 Bike Hacks - Einstellknöpfe der Hebelweite an Shimano Servo Wave Bremshebeln nachrüsten.
					

Linkage Anti Rise Anti Squat Leverage Ratio Suspension Air Shock Dämpfer Kinematik Dämpfer Geometrie Tuning Luftkammer Negativ Bike MTB Freeride




					insanityofgravity.blogspot.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky_Houdala (13. Januar 2021)

Jetzt kauf doch endlich mal einer dem Finanzamt Hannover die Speichen ab - sie machen es ja schon immer günstiger...😜






						Zoll-Auktion - 1 Paket DT Swiss Competition Race Speichen 2.0/1.6 x 286 schwarz (ID 684409)
					

Zoll-Auktion - Das virtuelle Auktionshaus von Bund, Ländern und Gemeinden. Ersteigern sie Waren von vertrauenswürdigen Anbietern der öffentlichen Hand.




					www.zoll-auktion.de


----------



## piilu (13. Januar 2021)

Haben die das bei Centurion weggepfändet oder wie kommen die da dran?


----------



## Remux (14. Januar 2021)

Die MT520 ist ja quasi permanent bei CNC im Angebot für 109€. Leider ist es dank Corona sehr überschaubar auf dem Bremsenmarkt geworden. Das Bronson der Freundin will die elendigen Level T loswerden, die MT 5 will aber einfach nicht ins Angebot oder die MT520 nicht auf 99€


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Januar 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Die MT520 ist ja quasi permanent bei CNC im Angebot für 109€. Leider ist es dank Corona sehr überschaubar auf dem Bremsenmarkt geworden. Das Bronson der Freundin will die elendigen Level T loswerden, die MT 5 will aber einfach nicht ins Angebot oder die MT520 nicht auf 99€


Ein Bronson wird mit Level T ausgeliefert 😳


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2021)

Santa Cruz fahren, aber wegen 10€ ne beschissene Bremse 🙄


----------



## Remux (14. Januar 2021)

Mir gehts da ums Prinzip  Und ja, das AL R Kit kommt mit Level T. Hat aber immerhin "nur" 2500 gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Santa Cruz fahren, aber wegen 10€ ne beschissene Bremse 🙄


Das kommt evtl. darauf an, wie gern man seine Freundin hat und ob man sie behalten möchte🤔


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Santa Cruz fahren, aber wegen 10€ ne beschissene Bremse 🙄


10,-€ sind für den Hersteller eine schon große Summe.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 10,-€ sind für den Hersteller eine schon große Summe.


Vom Hersteller spreche ich nicht


----------



## Remux (14. Januar 2021)

Wie gesagt, geht ums Prinzip. Musst nicht verstehen


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das kommt evtl. darauf an, wie gern man seine Freundin hat und ob man sie behalten möchte🤔


Gibt’s Fotos, für 10€ nehm ich sie evtl 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 23985 (14. Januar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Gibt’s Fotos, für 10€ nehm ich sie evtl 🤷🏼‍♂️


die Freundin?


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Januar 2021)

superpink schrieb:


> die Freundin?


Was sonst, ne Level T würde ich nicht mal nehmen wenn ich 10€ dazu bekomme ☝🏼
Edit sagt: manche Bremsen sind gar nicht so schlecht wie ihr Ruf, man muss sich nur drauf einlassen sie auch mal zu benutzen


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Januar 2021)

superpink schrieb:


> die Freundin?


10 für die Bremse wäre hart😳


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Januar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Was sonst, ne Level T würde ich nicht mal nehmen wenn ich 10€ dazu bekomme ☝🏼


Was mach ich jetzt mit meiner Level  vom Pendlerrad? So bekomme ich sie nicht mehr verkauft


----------



## Remux (14. Januar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Was sonst, ne Level T würde ich nicht mal nehmen wenn ich 10€ dazu bekomme ☝🏼
> Edit sagt: manche Bremsen sind gar nicht so schlecht wie ihr Ruf, man muss sich nur drauf einlassen sie auch mal zu benutzen


Die Level-T wird leider auch nicht besser wenn man sich auf sie einlässt 🤷‍♂️

Die Freundin wird behalten 

edit: als Mountainbike Bremse im Sinne von Verzögerung bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbekannt1990 (14. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was mach ich jetzt mit meiner Level  vom Pendlerrad? So bekomme ich sie nicht mehr verkauft


Gegen die Freundin von Remux eintauschen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Januar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Edit sagt: manche Bremsen sind gar nicht so schlecht wie ihr Ruf, man muss sich nur drauf einlassen sie auch mal zu benutzen


So schlecht ist die tatsächlich nicht. 
Mir gings nur um P/L bzgl. Santa Bikes.
(Hab schon lange kein Komplettrad mehr gekauft)


----------



## Remux (14. Januar 2021)

Ist mittlerweile leider bei vielen Standard. Bei den Basisvarianten von Jeffsy, Spectral und co sind auch nur Guide T verbaut, welche wohl ähnlich minderwertig sind. Zum Vollpreis hätte ich das Bronson auch nie gekauft


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> So schlecht ist die tatsächlich nicht.
> Mir gings nur um P/L bzgl. Santa Bikes.
> (Hab schon lange kein Komplettrad mehr gekauft)


Hab an meinem „alten“ 5010 AL-R auch so ne Sram Bremse gehabt, hab ich auch direkt runtergeworfen und gegen ne Cura „Trail“ getauscht, aber nur damit ich nur eine Sorte Beläge vorhalten muss usw. Gebremst hat die auch, so war es nicht. PL ist ok wenn man nen guten Preis bekommt 😉 Tut aber jetzt nix zur Sache und wird zu sehr OT


----------



## Remux (14. Januar 2021)

Ich merke gerade, dass ich die ganze Zeit von einer Level sprach, ist natürlich die Guide T verbaut   
So, genug OT.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (14. Januar 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade, dass ich die ganze Zeit von einer Freundin sprach, ist natürlich ein Freund
> So, genug OT.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vom Hersteller spreche ich nicht


Ich meinte mit Hersteller Santa Cruz.


----------



## nosaint77 (14. Januar 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade, dass ich die ganze Zeit von einer Level sprach, ist natürlich die Guide T verbaut
> So, genug OT.


Den Namen deiner Freundin verwechselst du aber besser nicht.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit Hersteller Santa Cruz.


Was du nicht sagst. Ich dachte, du sprichst von deiner Freundin 

Und ich meine mit 


> Santa Cruz fahren


nicht den Hersteller. Die 10€ beziehen sich auf eine Shimano MT520 von CNC-Bike, die dort einfach nicht von 109€ auf 99€ reduziert wird. Wo ist also der Zusammenhang? Muss ich zukünftig bei Schnäppchen die Differenz an Santa überweisen, weil es für die viel Geld ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbekannt1990 (14. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was du nicht sagst. Ich dachte, du sprichst von deiner Freundin
> 
> Und ich meine mit
> 
> nicht den Hersteller. Die 10€ beziehen sich auf eine Shimano MT520 von CNC-Bike, die dort einfach nicht von 109€ auf 99€ reduziert wird. Wo ist also der Zusammenhang? Muss ich zukünftig bei Schnäppchen die Differenz an Santa überweisen, weil es für die viel Geld ist?


Nein du musst die zu viel bezahlten Euros von Santa holen, weil überteuert


----------



## Remux (14. Januar 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Nein du musst die zu viel bezahlten Euros von Santa holen, weil überteuert


Wer UVP zahlt ist selber Schuld


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Nein du musst die zu viel bezahlten Euros von Santa holen, weil überteuert


Ich 'abe gar keine Auto Santa


----------



## Jaerrit (14. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich 'abe gar keine Auto Santa


Das ist die traurigste Geschichte die ich heute nicht gelesen habe


----------



## bobons (14. Januar 2021)

Dem Tread is NSFW!

Ich so:


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich 'abe gar keine Auto Santa


Klassiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (15. Januar 2021)

Hi, ich hab im Dezember bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/PowerBar/PowerGel-Original-4x-Multipack-MHD-28-02-2021-p80173/

Jetzt ist mir aber folgendes aufgefallen: Auf der Packung steht 2/2021, auf den Einzelpackungen steht dann aber 8/2021!!!

Hab in Summe 4x4 Pkg gekauft, und überall das gleiche.

Findet ihr das auch komisch?






Rückmeldung von BC: 



> Ja, aber am Ende hast du Glück gehabt. Schlimm wäre andersherum.


Warum das so ist..


> Das weiß nur PowerBar



Sorry, aber ich find das sehr seltsam...


----------



## CrossX (15. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht waren sie deshalb so billig. Weil die Etikettierung der Einzelverpackung schief gelaufen ist. 
Im Angebot steht ja auch MHD 02.2021.

Aber es soll bei der Chemie schon schlecht werden?


----------



## aibeekey (15. Januar 2021)

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich stark bezweifle, dass das Zeug tatsächlich schlecht werden kann 

Einfach falsch belabelt. Persönlich würde ich dem Datum auf dem Produkt selbst mehr vertrauen als dem Label auf dem Karton.
Schick ne E-Mail an PowerBar, wenn du sicher gehen willst. Deren QA ist das Thema entweder schon bekannt oder sie freuen sich über den Hinweis


----------



## null-2wo (15. Januar 2021)

also clif bars kann man mal easy zwei jahre überlagern...


----------



## hasardeur (15. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> also clif bars kann man mal easy zwei jahre überlagern...


Da ist überall so viel Zucker drin, das gammelt nicht so leicht. Manche Produkte sollen auch im Dunkeln leuchten.


----------



## Flo7 (15. Januar 2021)

Bzgl. Haltbarkeit mach ich mir eh keine sorgen, sonst hätte ich es nicht gekauft.

Mich hats nur etwas gewundert...


----------



## Kofure (15. Januar 2021)

Hatte ich auch schon, da wurde einfach das falsche Label auf die Packung gedruckt. Passiert beim ettiketieren relativ häufig und die meisten hersteller überprüfen nicht ob das ablaufdatum auf der sammelpackung mit dem auf dem einzelprodukt übereinstimmt, denn eigentlich ist das ablauftechnisch gar nicht anders möglich. Außer ein Bediener steht Montag morgens verschlafen an der Maschine und richtet sie falsch ein


----------



## fone (15. Januar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da ist überall so viel Zucker drin, das gammelt nicht so leicht. Manche Produkte sollen auch im Dunkeln leuchten.


Ja, aber irgendwann werden sie dann trotzdem komisch.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Januar 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ja, aber irgendwann werden sie dann trotzdem komisch.


Schon einmal was von radioaktivem Zerfall gehört?


----------



## freetourer (15. Januar 2021)

RCZ verkauft ja gerade wieder RaceFace Carbon Lenker ziemlich günstig.

Ob das wohl auch wieder so superleichte Sonderanfertigungen sind?

Hier mal etwas zu den letzten ausgelieferten RaceFace Carbon Lenkern (Bilder stammen nicht von mir, bin da nur eben drüber gestolpert):






						MTB Lenker RACEFACE NEXT Carbon 189g - (31.8mm-35mm/ 750 bis 800mm) | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de
				




Schon ziemlich krass wie ich finde - das kann sehr böse enden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Januar 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Schon ziemlich krass wie ich finde - das kann sehr böse enden.


Hatte ich mal bei einem 3T Ergonova LTD. Hat sich am Ende herausgestellt, dass es kein Original war. Der ist dann in den Sondermüll geflogen.

Bei Lenkern greife ich mittlerweile nicht mehr zum Sonderangebot es sei denn, es ist von verlässlicher Quelle. Beast oder Newmen machen gute Lenker, da kauf ich nicht bei RCZ, auch wenn ich da schon oft bestellt habe und nie enttäuscht wurde.


----------



## freetourer (15. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Hatte ich mal bei einem 3T Ergonova LTD. Hat sich am Ende herausgestellt, dass es kein Original war. Der ist dann in den Sondermüll geflogen.
> 
> Bei Lenkern greife ich mittlerweile nicht mehr zum Sonderangebot es sei denn, es ist von verlässlicher Quelle. Beast oder Newmen machen gute Lenker, da kauf ich nicht bei RCZ, auch wenn ich da schon oft bestellt habe und nie enttäuscht wurde.


Es geht ja nicht darum welcher Hersteller gute Lenker macht...
Auch wenn ich keinen Lenker von Race Face habe - ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es auch von Race Face gute Carbon Lenker gibt. 

Was wäre denn wenn es bei RCZ einen Carbon Lenker von Newmen oder Beast im Angebot gäbe...


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Januar 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was wäre denn wenn es bei RCZ einen Carbon Lenker von Newmen oder Beast im Angebot gäbe...


Bei fraglicher Herkunft. Das meine ich. Bei solchen sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen kaufe ich nur in Dtl. und am besten direkt.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. Januar 2021)

Hab bei RCZ meinen Answer Carbon Lenker geholt, der macht einen sehr qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck, ist aber auch kein Leichtgewicht. Wirkt auf jeden fall für mich wie ein original, kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen , vertraue dem Lenker auf jeden Fall - wenn RCZ die Raceface Imitate zurückruft und auch keine Probleme bei der Erstattung macht, spricht es schonmal für sie - bei Ebay & Co würde ich jedenfalls die Finger von Marken Carbon Teilen machen .... Aber gefeit ist man eh nie, hab selbst bei Amazon schon Plagiate bekommen - teilweise direkt o. auch über marketplace Händler.


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Januar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab im Dezember bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/PowerBar/PowerGel-Original-4x-Multipack-MHD-28-02-2021-p80173/
> 
> Jetzt ist mir aber folgendes aufgefallen: Auf der Packung steht 2/2021, auf den Einzelpackungen steht dann aber 8/2021!!!
> 
> ...


Wer seine ganze Kohle bei RCZ versenkt, musste halt jetzt abgelaufene Riegel fressen.

Dat haste jetz davon


----------



## CentaX (15. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Hatte ich mal bei einem 3T Ergonova LTD. Hat sich am Ende herausgestellt, dass es kein Original war. Der ist dann in den Sondermüll geflogen.
> 
> Bei Lenkern greife ich mittlerweile nicht mehr zum Sonderangebot es sei denn, es ist von verlässlicher Quelle. Beast oder Newmen machen gute Lenker, da kauf ich nicht bei RCZ, auch wenn ich da schon oft bestellt habe und nie enttäuscht wurde.



3T Lenker werden auch gefälscht wie sonstwas. Wollte für mein neues Rad einen Aeronova haben, da habe ich in Berlin einen in der Hand gehabt - der Verkäufer hat mir auch versichert, dass der original wäre, er hätte den "von Privat aber neu" mit OVP-Pappe dran gekauft etc. - im Nachhinein weiß ich, dass der definitiv nicht original war... Vom Oberlenker in den Klemmbereich gingen beide Seiten minimal unterschiedlich (vllt 1-2mm Höhenunterschied), UD Carbon war unsauberer, die Decals mit Höhenmarkierungen waren nicht 100% symmetrisch.

Hab dann nen anderen gebrauchten gefunden, bei dem ich mir 100% sicher bin, dass er original ist... Viel sauberer verarbeitet und mit Seriennummer im Drop. Gerade beim Aeronova, der so stark flext und so flach im Oberlenker ist, war mir das doch wichtig. Bei anderen Lenkern, die nicht so auf Flex oder niedriges Gewicht ausgelegt sind, vielleicht nicht so sehr.


----------



## anderson (16. Januar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab im Dezember bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/PowerBar/PowerGel-Original-4x-Multipack-MHD-28-02-2021-p80173/
> 
> Jetzt ist mir aber folgendes aufgefallen: Auf der Packung steht 2/2021, auf den Einzelpackungen steht dann aber 8/2021!!!
> 
> ...



08.21 oder 02.21, na super, die werden mir mit einer OneUpe Stütze zusammen geliefert, die vermutlich in 2022  kommt... 🤢


----------



## Jones_D (16. Januar 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> 08.21 oder 02.21, na super, die werden mir mit einer OneUpe Stütze zusammen geliefert, die vermutlich in 2022  kommt... 🤢


Kurze Mail an BC und nach Teillieferung der lagernden Teile bitten.


----------



## unbekannt1990 (16. Januar 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich ne Faustformel wann man 1600mm oder 1700mm lange Bremszüge braucht? Also z.b. ab L Rahmen 1700?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbgrollon (16. Januar 2021)

Nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## null-2wo (16. Januar 2021)

ich hab an einem L rahmen 1480 gebraucht und an dem anderen 1800.


----------



## Emerald287 (16. Januar 2021)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren ein paar Monate zurück die Hebel bereits angeschlossen.


Hier ist es richtig. War mir eben nicht aufgefallen, dass es im falschen Thread war.

@null-2wo : Und jetzt nur für Dich:

Fotos hab ich keine, verarbeitung und funktion ist wie man das einer mittelpreisigen, unter der XT-positionierten Bremse erwartet. Gut und unauffällig. Für Wald- und Wiese mit auch mal steileren Stücken gut geeignet. Ich habe mich gegen ein anderes Hobby entschieden und für Radfahren, meine Nachbarn haben keine Katze. Und der Rest war ein Versehen. Noch was? Nein? Dann mach weiter, du kleiner Blockwart.


----------



## null-2wo (16. Januar 2021)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> du kleiner Blockwart.


du siehst das viel verbissener als ich, befürchte ich


----------



## goldencore (16. Januar 2021)

Bei rcz gibt es Eagle XX1 Ketten. 116 Glieder ist doch aber etwas wenig, wenn die sonst 126 haben, oder?


----------



## -Robert- (16. Januar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Bei rcz gibt es Eagle XX1 Ketten. 116 Glieder ist doch aber etwas wenig, wenn die sonst 126 haben, oder?


Hat schon wer die 120 Glieder XO1 Ketten von Mitte Dezember bekommen? Waren inkl. Versand 24€/Stk... Hab halt 4 Stk. (hab nun mal so viele Eagle-Räder...) gekauft und zumindest storniert wurde es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FritzeF (17. Januar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Bei rcz gibt es Eagle XX1 Ketten. 116 Glieder ist doch aber etwas wenig, wenn die sonst 126 haben, oder?


Hab gerade mal gezählt, bei mir würde es mit 116 ziemlich genau passen, aber warum das Risiko eingehen?
RCZ Preis für 116 Glieder ist 41€ + Versand (11€?)
Bei den üblich Verdächtigen wie BMO/R2 usw. kostet die gleiche Kette mit 126 Glieder 45€ + 5€? Versand, die man bestimmt auch noch irgendwie sparen kann.

Alles was ich bisher von RCZ aus dem Newsletter hätte gebrauchen können war genau betrachtet nicht günstiger als bei anderen Anbietern.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Januar 2021)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Alles was ich bisher von RCZ aus dem Newsletter hätte gebrauchen können war genau betrachtet nicht günstiger als bei anderen Anbietern.


Die richtigen Schnapper werden weniger...


----------



## piilu (17. Januar 2021)

Voralem weil man nichts anderes dazu bestellen kann lohn sich das eher selten.


----------



## Flo7 (18. Januar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die richtigen Schnapper werden weniger...




Ja eh ganz  klar... Die Bikehersteller können eh schon nicht "richtig" liefern da ständig irgendwelche Biketeile fehlen, da bleibt aktuell gar nichts für RCZ übrig...


----------



## fone (18. Januar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schon einmal was von radioaktivem Zerfall gehört?


Na, so schnelllebig sind die Dinger sicher nicht.


----------



## fone (18. Januar 2021)

Ihr sollt ja auch keine einzelnen Ketten oder Bremsbeläge bei RCZ bestellen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Januar 2021)

Ist nicht die Enduro Kurbel. Wenn es die mal in 170mm im Angebot geben würde. 



Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist eh schon lange ausverkauft!
> 
> Gibt aber noch diese hier: https://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/s...x12sp-34t-175mm-q-162mm-w-o-bb-115-20001.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Flo7 (19. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist nicht die Enduro Kurbel. Wenn es die mal in 170mm im Angebot geben würde.




Gabs heute für 172€:


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Januar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gabs heute für 172€:
> Anhang anzeigen 1191185


Ach fuck. Das habe ich übersehen.

Habe ich nicht. Ich bekam den Newsletter erst jetzt.


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Januar 2021)

wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen den beiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen den beiden?


Der Q-Faktor 162 (9100) vs. 168 (9120).


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Der Q-Faktor 162 (9100) vs. 168 (9120).


die 4mm spielen aber nur eine rolle bzgl des rahmenaufbaus hinsichtlich der kettenstreben, oder?
trittergonimisch ist das ja wohl zu vernachlässigen, oder?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. Januar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gabs heute für 172€:
> Anhang anzeigen 1191185


Die hab ich gestern auch bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, was dabei ist und was nicht. Bei dem abgebildeten „Bolt“, der laut der Bilder nicht im Lieferumfang sein soll, handelt es sich um eine ganz normale HT II Kurbelschraube, die gehört ja so oder so nicht an die Kurbel. Sollte es die Schraube fürs Lagerspiel sein, die innen an die linke Kurbel gehört, relativiert sich das vermeintliche Schnäppchen leider fast.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2021)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Die hab ich gestern auch bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, was dabei ist und was nicht. Bei dem abgebildeten „Bolt“, der laut der Bilder nicht im Lieferumfang sein soll, handelt es sich um eine ganz normale HT II Kurbelschraube, die gehört ja so oder so nicht an die Kurbel. Sollte es die Schraube fürs Lagerspiel sein, die innen an die linke Kurbel gehört, relativiert sich das vermeintliche Schnäppchen leider fast.


Dann Kauf ich sie dir ab. Bin total genervt, dass ich den NL erst am Abend bekam.


----------



## Toolkid (20. Januar 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> die 4mm spielen aber nur eine rolle bzgl des rahmenaufbaus hinsichtlich der kettenstreben, oder?
> trittergonimisch ist das ja wohl zu vernachlässigen, oder?


Mit 162mm Q-weite kannst du bei Boostrahmen schon Kollisionen mit den Kettenstreben bekommen.


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Januar 2021)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Die hab ich gestern auch bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, was dabei ist und was nicht. Bei dem abgebildeten „Bolt“, der laut der Bilder nicht im Lieferumfang sein soll, handelt es sich um eine ganz normale HT II Kurbelschraube, die gehört ja so oder so nicht an die Kurbel. Sollte es die Schraube fürs Lagerspiel sein, die innen an die linke Kurbel gehört, relativiert sich das vermeintliche Schnäppchen leider fast.


Das hat mich letztendlich auch vom Kauf abgehalten.


----------



## Flo7 (20. Januar 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das hat mich letztendlich auch vom Kauf abgehalten.





Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Die hab ich gestern auch bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, was dabei ist und was nicht. Bei dem abgebildeten „Bolt“, der laut der Bilder nicht im Lieferumfang sein soll, handelt es sich um eine ganz normale HT II Kurbelschraube, die gehört ja so oder so nicht an die Kurbel. Sollte es die Schraube fürs Lagerspiel sein, die innen an die linke Kurbel gehört, relativiert sich das vermeintliche Schnäppchen leider fast.



Die würde ca. 40€ kosten, also noch immer deutlich günstiger als Normal da auch ein Kettenblatt dabei ist.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. Januar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die würde ca. 40€ kosten, also noch immer deutlich günstiger als Normal da auch ein Kettenblatt dabei ist.


Das stimmt, weiß auch nicht was ich da überschlagen habe 

Wie gesagt, erstmal muss überhaupt was kommen und dann mal sehen was drin ist. Hatte auch schon einen Laufradsatz von RCZ, bei dem dann doch mehr Zubehör im Karton lag als angekündigt.


----------



## Flo7 (20. Januar 2021)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Das stimmt, weiß auch nicht was ich da überschlagen habe
> 
> Wie gesagt, erstmal muss überhaupt was kommen und dann mal sehen was drin ist. Hatte auch schon einen Laufradsatz von RCZ, bei dem dann doch mehr Zubehör im Karton lag als angekündigt.




RCZ fühlt sich immer wie ein Überraschungsgeschenk an, man weiß nie was man bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (20. Januar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> RCZ fühlt sich immer wie ein Überraschungsgeschenk an, man weiß nie was man bekommt


‚Eine RCZ-Bestellung ist die eine Schachtel Pralinen, man weiß nie, was man bekommt...‘


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Januar 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> ‚Eine RCZ-Bestellung ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen, man weiß nie,  was wann man _es bekommt_...‘


Hab's korrigiert


----------



## youdontknow (20. Januar 2021)

Ich hätte auch mal Bock auf so eine Abenteuerbestellung bei RCZ. Gibt es da grad zufällig günstig nen Carbonlenker? 🤪


----------



## MrDrBasket (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
hat hier bei den Schnäppchenjägern jemand dieses Jahr bei Chainreactioncycles bestellt und kann mir sagen, ob Zoll-/Postgebühren auf die Bestellung aufgeschlagen wurden? Meine Freundin hatte das jetzt bei einer Nachlieferung aus UK, obwohl erst Lieferdatum und Rechnungsdatum Mitte Dezember 20 waren.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## piilu (20. Januar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch mal Bock auf so eine Abenteuerbestellung bei RCZ. Gibt es da grad zufällig günstig nen Carbonlenker? 🤪


Gibt ne gute Himmelfahrtscombo aus RF Carbon Lenker, Answer Vorbau und Mattoc


----------



## Aninaj (20. Januar 2021)

Koerbchen1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat hier bei den Schnäppchenjägern jemand dieses Jahr bei Chainreactioncycles bestellt und kann mir sagen, ob Zoll-/Postgebühren auf die Bestellung aufgeschlagen wurden? Meine Freundin hatte das jetzt bei einer Nachlieferung aus UK, obwohl erst Lieferdatum und Rechnungsdatum Mitte Dezember 20 waren.
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!



Sollte mein Paket jemals den Weg von der Insel finden, kann ich gerne berichten 🙄

Grundsätzlich gilt das Lieferdatum, nicht die Bestellung.

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass Lieferungen bis Ende März auch nachträglich verzollt werden können (wie immer das funktionieren soll...), so dass theoretisch eine schnellere Lieferung möglich wäre. Aber dann war ja da noch dieses C-Problem und so pendelt mein Paket seit 13 Tagen zwischen "Departed" und "Cross Border Process". Vermutlich würfeln die das jeden Tag neu 🥴

Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert von Versandbestätigung bis Ankunft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (20. Januar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert von Versandbestätigung bis Ankunft?



Hab nicht bei CRC bestellt, sondern bei Alpkit. Lieferung dauerte vor dem brexit, aber mit Corona ca 7 Werktage, jetzt voraussichtlich 15 Werktage. Bin gespannt was da noch an Kosten auf mich zukommen... wäre jedenfalls schade, wenn Alpkit, CRC usw preislich unattraktiv werden.


----------



## isartrails (20. Januar 2021)

Koerbchen1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat hier bei den Schnäppchenjägern jemand dieses Jahr bei Chainreactioncycles bestellt und kann mir sagen, ob Zoll-/Postgebühren auf die Bestellung aufgeschlagen wurden? Meine Freundin hatte das jetzt bei einer Nachlieferung aus UK, obwohl erst Lieferdatum und Rechnungsdatum Mitte Dezember 20 waren.
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!


Gehört hier eigentlich nicht her:
Das hat nichts mit Chainreaction zu tun.
Seit 1.1. gelten im Versandhandel neue Regeln.
Hintergründe hier: https://solutions.ups.com/DE-brexit.html
Für jeglichen Warenverkehr sind Zollformalitäten notwendig. Der Absender muss nachweisen, dass die Ware britischen Ursprungs ist. Tut er das nicht, zahlst du als Empfänger deutsche Mehrwertsteuer, Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Ist die Ware nicht britischen Ursprungs, wirst du in jedem Fall zur Kasse gebeten.
Die von Boris und Ursula medienwirksam verkündete „Brexit-Einigung“ zwischen der EU und dem Vereinigten Königreich kurz vor dem Jahreswechsel hat das „Kleingedruckte“ geflissentlich unter den Tisch gekehrt.
Für den deutschen Zoll zählt, wann das Paket in der EU ankam, nicht wann es bestellt oder bezahlt wurde.
Bei mir war es sogar so, dass mein Paket (mit einem Bikerahmen), obwohl von einem Freund Mitte Dezember in Manchester privat aufgegeben, wieder an ihn zurück geschickt wurde, weil dem Paket die Herkunftserklärung in dreifacher Ausfertigung (kein Witz!) fehlte. Seit 1.1. hat eine Vielzahl britischer Online-Shops ihre Lieferungen in die EU ausgesetzt, weil der bürokratische Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zu den Umsätzen steht. In UK gibt’s deswegen auch schon Zoff, weil Händler um ihre EU-Absatzmärkte fürchten. Und Boris steht ziemlich unter Druck, denn der Deal läßt ihn in seinem Land wie einer aussehen, der von der anderen Seite ziemlich über den Tisch gezogen wurde.
Wann kam die Nachlieferung bei deiner Freundin an? - Entweder mit den Unterlagen zum Zollamt, Daten, Rechnung und Inhalt klären, auf Kulanz hoffen, oder zurückgehen lassen. CRC bietet ja ein Widerspruchsrecht an und die Nachlieferung ist ja nicht euer Fehler.
Fakt bleibt: aktuell kann man Bestellungen in UK vergessen.


----------



## FritzeF (21. Januar 2021)

Koerbchen1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat hier bei den Schnäppchenjägern jemand dieses Jahr bei Chainreactioncycles bestellt und kann mir sagen, ob Zoll-/Postgebühren auf die Bestellung aufgeschlagen wurden? Meine Freundin hatte das jetzt bei einer Nachlieferung aus UK, obwohl erst Lieferdatum und Rechnungsdatum Mitte Dezember 20 waren.
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!



Hab am 05. Januar Pedale und Richtwerkzeug bei CC bestellt.
Kamen in zwei getrennten Paket am 08. und 11. an.
Bezahlt habe ich nur das was auch auf der Internetseite/Rechnung angegeben war.

Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Januar 2021)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Hab am 05. Januar Pedale und Richtwerkzeug bei CC bestellt.
> Bezahlt habe ich nur das was auch auf der Internetseite/Rechnung angegeben war.


müsstest/könntest du/jemand mit vpn und englischen servern ja mal gegentesten, ob die selben preise sind...


----------



## goldencore (21. Januar 2021)

Wiggle wirbt quasi damit, dass in den Preisen im Warenkorb alle Gebühren enthalten sind.


----------



## s0nic (21. Januar 2021)

Am 12.1. einen Dirt Rahmen bei CRC bestellt, Versand am 14.1. und seit 15.1. hängts beim "Cross Border Process Center" ... Ich hoff mal das bei den 37€ Versand dann auch schon alles mit dabei war und sich nicht auch noch der Zoll bei mir meldet =/


----------



## nosaint77 (21. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Gehört hier eigentlich nicht her:



Das ist der Laberthread und somit passt das genauso gut hier her, wie die Mutmaßungen ob und wann dein Shop eröffnet.


----------



## µ_d (21. Januar 2021)

Also das müsste ja für alle EU Länder gleich sein. Hier in Irland ist das folgendermaßen:

UK Mehrwertsteuer entfällt, dafür wird irische/deutsche Mehrwertsteuer fällig. Kann der Händler machen, muss er aber nicht. Entfällt wenn es nicht vom Händler gemacht wird in Irland für Bestellungen mit einem Gesamtwert unter 22 Euro
Sachen Made in UK sind unbegrenzt einführbar
Für Sachen aus Drittländern die aus/über UK kommen gelten die gleichen Regeln wie für alle anderen nicht EU Ländern und es wird Einfuhrzoll erhoben (hier in Irland 150 Euro Grenze, Versandkosten werden berücksichtigt) der von der Produktkategorie abhängt


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2021)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon einen Laufradsatz von RCZ, bei dem dann doch mehr Zubehör im Karton lag als angekündigt.


Bei den DT-Laufradsätzen ist das gerne so. Bei meinem stand das übliche "ohne Ventil und Felgenband" dabei, geliefert wurde die Retail-Version mit Ventilen, Felgenband, Centerlock-Adaptern und zusätzlichem XD-Freilauf 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ik23 (21. Januar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wiggle wirbt quasi damit, dass in den Preisen im Warenkorb alle Gebühren enthalten sind.


Stimmt, hab bei wiggle vor kurzem einen Park tool zentrierständer bestellt, der kam in OVP und es steht groß Made in USA drauf, aber ich hab nur den Preis von der Homepage gezahlt. Zolldeklaration war auf dem Paket und auch ein Lieferschein in fünffacher Ausführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powstria (21. Januar 2021)

Bin mal gespannt was bei meinem neuen Hobel von Fahrrad von der britischen Schmiede Cairn passieren wird. Liefertermin ist Mitte Februar.
Auf deren Homepage gibt es bisher keine einzige Anmerkung bzgl Brexit und EU Lieferungen (außer versandkostenfrei). Ich  traue mich aber nicht nachzufragen.

da gibt es nun einen Deal und trotzdem ist niemand klüger als vorher 🙄


----------



## isartrails (21. Januar 2021)

powstria schrieb:


> da gibt es nun einen Deal und trotzdem ist niemand klüger als vorher 🙄


Der "Deal" war halt für die Medien.


----------



## davez (21. Januar 2021)

An alle Schnäppchenjäger, die online in *England *bestellen. Ich habe gerade eine Überraschung erlebt und muss auf die bestellte Ware ganz erheblich Einfuhrgebühren bezahlen.
Also besser mal vorher bei den Händlern nachfragen, ob da noch was an Einfuhrgebühren drauf kommt. Es handelt sich um eine Tasche von Tailfin und ich war ganz naiv davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um ein UK Produkt handelt


----------



## Flo7 (21. Januar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> An alle Schnäppchenjäger, die online in *England *bestellen. Ich habe gerade eine Überraschung erlebt und muss auf die bestellte Ware ganz erheblich Einfuhrgebühren bezahlen.
> Also besser mal vorher bei den Händlern nachfragen, ob da noch was an Einfuhrgebühren drauf kommt. Es handelt sich um eine Tasche von Tailfin und ich war ganz naiv davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um ein UK Produkt handelt



Ich würd aktuell gar nichts aus UK bestellen...


----------



## davez (21. Januar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich würd aktuell gar nichts aus UK bestellen...


War im alten Jahr und das Produkt war erst im Januar lieferbar (und ich habe gepennt)


----------



## ekm (21. Januar 2021)

Die Onlinehändler auf der Insel gehörten sicher zu den 50%, die gegen den Breakshit waren.


----------



## Montigomo (21. Januar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> War im alten Jahr und das Produkt war erst im Januar lieferbar (und ich habe gepennt)


Am 14.01. 2021 für 27, 41 EUR bei wiggle bestellt. Am 18.01.2021 erhalten. Ohne Zoll.


----------



## Ximi (21. Januar 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Die Onlinehändler auf der Insel gehörten sicher zu den 50%, die gegen den Breakshit waren.


Ich bin mir sicher, dass da (leider) noch Einige auf der Insel munter werden und/oder leiden müssen, auch vorherige Brekshitbefürworter. Schade, aber mich hat davor ausnahmsweise wie immer ja keiner gefragt.


----------



## isartrails (21. Januar 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Am 14.01. 2021 für 27, 41 EUR bei wiggle bestellt. Am 18.01.2021 erhalten. Ohne Zoll.


Entweder einfach Glück gehabt (weil aus dem Prüfraster gefallen), oder es lag unter der Grenze, wo der Zoll aktiv wird (dafür hätte der Zoll allerdings wissen müssen, was drin ist und welchen Wert es hat. Daher die seit 1.1. geforderten Papiere in mehrfacher Ausführung, außen oder innen).
Mir haben sie beim Zollamt Garching irgendwas von 40 Euro erzählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (21. Januar 2021)

Wiggle preist mW Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer gleich mit ein und erledigt die Formalitäten. Daher kommt da nicht noch was on top.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Januar 2021)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Wiggle preist mW Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer gleich mit ein und erledigt die Formalitäten. Daher kommt da nicht noch was on top.


Steht ja quasi auch so da auf der Seite:


----------



## nosaint77 (21. Januar 2021)

Mal abgesehen von den Zollformalitäten, Alpkit gibt bei größeren Artikeln das hier an:


> International road freight of large items is temporarily suspended from the UK. We are reviewing our shipping options daily and will dispatch all orders as soon as possible.


Aktuell hat wohl verderblicher Fisch Vorrang 

Meine Hardshelljacke von Alpkit (Made in China) kam ohne irgendwelche Zollformalitäten an.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Januar 2021)

Ich hab übrigens gerade bei SuperStar Components nachgefragt, weil ich im November die Nano-x Evo Pedale vorbestellt hatte. Laut deren Aussage machen sie es genauso wie Wiggle, alle Kosten sind also bereits enthalten.



> We do the same as Wiggle.





> Once you have paid for the item, that will be it.





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Steht ja quasi auch so da auf der Seite:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1192143


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2021)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens gerade bei SuperStar Components nachgefragt, weil ich im November die Nano-x Evo Pedale vorbestellt hatte. Laut deren Aussage machen sie es genauso wie Wiggle, alle Kosten sind also bereits enthalten.


Allerdings schreiben sie auch, dass sie momentan nicht in die EU versenden


----------



## powstria (21. Januar 2021)

Ist ja wie bei RCZ 😅😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (21. Januar 2021)

Am 11.01. ne Endura Jacke bei CRC bestellt für 71€ Statt 150€ + 6€ Versand inkl Zoll bezahlt, in der ersten Januarwoche wollten sie über 30€ Versand + Zoll und das war mir zu viel

Kam am 18.01. an und alles lief super


----------



## unbekannt1990 (21. Januar 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Am 11.01. ne Endura Jacke bei CRC bestellt für 71€ Statt 150€ + 6€ Versand inkl Zoll bezahlt, in der ersten Januarwoche wollten sie über 30€ Versand + Zoll und das war mir zu viel
> 
> Kam am 18.01. an und alles lief super


Sorry ich kapiers nicht. Du hast zwei mal die Jacke bestellt und wollten dann mal 71+6 € und das andere mal 71+30€ ???


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Sorry ich kapiers nicht. Du hast zwei mal die Jacke bestellt und wollten dann mal 71+6 € und das andere mal 71+30€ ???


30€ Versandkosten -> KW1, 6€ Versandkosten -> KW2
Daher bis zum 11.01 gewartet und natürlich nur ein mal bestellt...
gell @imun?


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Allerdings schreiben sie auch, dass sie momentan nicht in die EU versenden


Hm, eventuell haben die nur vergessen, ihren Slider zu aktualisieren, den sie dran gemacht haben, bis sie das ganze Chaos erstmal selbst verstanden hatten und den Zollkram vorbereiten konnten.
Oder das gilt nur für Vorbestellungen, zumindest vertraue ich der E-Mail Korrespondenz jetzt mehr.

Hmmm, ich spreche die einfach noch mal da drauf an.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2021)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, eventuell haben die nur vergessen, ihren Slider zu aktualisieren, den sie dran gemacht haben, bis sie das ganze Chaos erstmal selbst verstanden hatten und den Zollkram vorbereiten konnten.
> Oder das gilt nur für Vorbestellungen, zumindest vertraue ich der E-Mail Korrespondenz jetzt mehr.
> 
> Hmmm, ich spreche die einfach noch mal da drauf an.


Hast du schon ne Idee, was der Versand kosten wird? Der war immer so genial günstig 😕


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Januar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du schon ne Idee, was der Versand kosten wird? Der war immer so genial günstig 😕


Also bei meinen Pedalen waren das damals 5 Pfund, da wird denke ich auch nichts mehr dazu kommen, weil ich die ja schon gezahlt habe.
Gerade vorhin ich nochmal testweise einen Steuersatz in den Warenkorb getan, da hatte er bei meiner Adresse in Deutschland auch nicht gemeckert, allerdings war der Versand dann 10 Pfund.


// Edit
Die Antwort:


> It is technically not 100% accurate anymore.
> 
> Royal Mail is still a problem but DPD is fine. Orders over £50 go via DPD so that would be the best way to make sure your order is dispatched as normal.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Januar 2021)

s0nic schrieb:


> Am 12.1. einen Dirt Rahmen bei CRC bestellt, Versand am 14.1. und seit 15.1. hängts beim "Cross Border Process Center" ... Ich hoff mal das bei den 37€ Versand dann auch schon alles mit dabei war und sich nicht auch noch der Zoll bei mir meldet =/


Melden wird sich der Zoll vermutlich... Bei wiggle war es so das sie die Gebühren übernommen haben, allerdings sind die Rücksendepreise erheblich gestiegen... Also Auswahlbestellungen sind aktuell uninteressant geworden...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. Januar 2021)

@niconj und andere: Falls noch jemand Bedarf hat, RCZ hat nochmal die XTR-Kurbeln im Newsletter. Diesmal mit Code RCZMDS.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Januar 2021)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> @niconj und andere: Falls noch jemand Bedarf hat, RCZ hat nochmal die XTR-Kurbeln im Newsletter. Diesmal mit Code RCZMDS.


Danke. Ich habe ihn wieder nicht bekommen. Ingesamt 200,- mit Versand. Mal sehen was kommt. Vielleicht ist es auch nur die schwarze Nongroup Kurbel.

edit: XTR Kassetten letztes Jahr dauerten knapp drei Monate.


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Januar 2021)

Hatte letztens eine next r aus dem Newsletter bestellt. War als lagernd gekennzeichneten und kam nach ca 10 Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Januar 2021)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hatte letztens eine next r aus dem Newsletter bestellt. War als lagernd gekennzeichneten und kam nach ca 10 Tagen.


Ach ich seh das ganz entspannt. Ich kann auch mit der 175mm XTR noch weiterfahren, eine 170er würde aber besser passen.


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Januar 2021)

Ja, eilig haben sollte man es bei rcz nicht. War auch überrascht, dass die Kurbel so schnell da war.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. Januar 2021)

Gut dass ich die Ersatzteile für mein Nukeproof Mega schon deutlich vor dem Brexit bei CRC bestellt und auch erhalten hab. Bisher hab ich gerne bei Wiggle/CRC bestellt. Seit dem Brexit, ist das wahrscheinlich Geschichte.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Januar 2021)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hatte letztens eine next r aus dem Newsletter bestellt. War als lagernd gekennzeichneten und kam nach ca 10 Tagen.


Next R wäre auch mein Favorit gewesen. Jetzt aber schnell bei der XTR für 200€ zugeschlagen. Wenn ich das KB verkauft bekomme (will oval fahren) , ist sie nicht viel teurer als ne "normale "XT.


----------



## piilu (21. Januar 2021)

Kann man bei der XTR Kurbel eigentlich jedes dm Ketten Blatt nehmen oder haben die wieder eine Sonder Lösung?


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Kann man bei der XTR Kurbel eigentlich jedes dm Ketten Blatt nehmen oder haben die wieder eine Sonder Lösung?


Jedes natürlich nicht, muss schon eines für die Shimano Einfach-Aufnahme sein.


----------



## piilu (21. Januar 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Jedes natürlich nicht, muss schon eines für die Shimano Einfach-Aufnahme sein.


Meinte ob man auch ein XT oder SLX nehmen kann. Ging bei der letzten Generation ja nicht


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Meinte ob man auch ein XT oder SLX nehmen kann. Ging bei der letzten Generation ja nicht


Es gibt zumindest von Drittherstellern Kettenblätter, die auf SLX, XT und XTR passen sollen.


----------



## Aninaj (21. Januar 2021)

s0nic schrieb:


> Am 12.1. einen Dirt Rahmen bei CRC bestellt, Versand am 14.1. und seit 15.1. hängts beim "Cross Border Process Center" ... Ich hoff mal das bei den 37€ Versand dann auch schon alles mit dabei war und sich nicht auch noch der Zoll bei mir meldet =/



Auf der Website schreibt CRC:






Aber mein Rahmen hängt wie gesagt seit 13 Tagen irgendwo. Das Cross Border Prozess stand schon am 9.01 mal ne Weile da, und dann wieder nicht... Kann sich also nur noch um Wochen handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (22. Januar 2021)

Schon komisch, dass der Zoll scheinbar bei dem meisten Kram aus China beide Augen zudrückt


----------



## anderson (22. Januar 2021)

Der Rennkompressor ist ja wirklich mal günstig. Problem ist halt, dass alle schon einen haben, der 1000 Jahre hält und daher nie ausgetausch werden muss...


----------



## seven21 (22. Januar 2021)

Hat das mit China nicht was mit der schwachsinnigen Postvereinbarung zu tun, die China immer noch als Schwellenland deklariert?


----------



## me72 (22. Januar 2021)

h7500 schrieb:


> SKS Rennkompressor mit Multivalve Ventil für 19,10 EUR inkl. Versand bei Biketech24
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde aber die Variante mit dem E.V.A.-Kopf empfehlen, kostet genauso viel wie Multivalve. 
Ich hatte mal den Multivalve (an einer anderen SKS-Pumpe), der war nach nicht mal 1 Jahr kaputt. Hab mir dann den E.V.A.-Kopf gekauft, der verrichtet seine Dinge nun seit ca. 4 Jahren klaglos.


----------



## anderson (22. Januar 2021)

me72 schrieb:


> Würde aber die Variante mit dem E.V.A.-Kopf empfehlen, kostet genauso viel wie Multivalve.
> Ich hatte mal den Multivalve (an einer anderen SKS-Pumpe), der war nach nicht mal 1 Jahr kaputt. Hab mir dann den E.V.A.-Kopf gekauft, der verrichtet seine Dinge nun seit ca. 4 Jahren klaglos.



Volle Zustimmung. Das Angebot scheint aber dann auch schon durch zu sein.


----------



## me72 (22. Januar 2021)

Ja, hab ich auch grad gemerkt:

hatte den Rennkompressor schon im Warenkorb und als ich dann auf Zahlung klicken wollte stand da, dass ich einen Artikel ohne Namen und zum Preis von 0,00€ drin hab. Dachte noch, komisch, was soll das jetzt? Als ich dann zum Zahlen mit PayPal gegangen bin, standen dort nur die 4,90€ Versandkosten drin. Hab die Zahlung abgebrochen und den namenlosen Artikel im Warenkorb nochmal angeklickt und dann kam eine 404-Seite "Ooops - wir konnten Ihre Seite nicht finden".

Hmm, kann man auch kundenfreundlicher gestalten so einen Webshop...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbekannt1990 (22. Januar 2021)

Mit seinen 16 bar sollte die Pumpe ja auch für Tubeless geeignet sein oder geht das auch mit jeglicher anderen Standpumpe?


----------



## anderson (22. Januar 2021)

Für Tubeless ist der Rennkompressor nur beingt geeignet. Die 16 Bar sind gut, wenn man hohe Drücke füllen will, wie am Rennrad. Tubeless will man ja am MTB schnell viel Luft pumpen, das macht er nicht. Hängt von den Reifen und Felgen ab, ob es klappt.


----------



## Melrica1 (22. Januar 2021)

Zu E.V.A.-Kopf / Multivalve Kopf.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Tipps?
Hab es nicht geschafft den E.V.A. Kopf dicht zu bekommen, hat erst funktioniert als ich den Hebel im Zuge des Pumpens nach hinten gezogen habe, das Problem habe ich beim Multivalve Kopf nicht!


----------



## davez (22. Januar 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Mit seinen 16 bar sollte die Pumpe ja auch für Tubeless geeignet sein oder geht das auch mit jeglicher anderen Standpumpe?


Die maximale bar Zahl und tubeless haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Vorsicht auch beim maximalen Druck. Viele Carbon Felgen haben Beschränkung, die auch noch zusätzlich von den Reifenbreiten abhängig sind.

Viele der aktuellen tubeless Reifen kann man mit beliebigen Standpumpen aufziehen. Wenn man Probleme hat, helfen Pumpen mit Speicherkammern oder externe Luftdruckspeicher. Diese geben dann auf einen Schlag die Luft in den Reifen, damit er in die Felge springt.

Der Shop ist übrigens gerade offline


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. Januar 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Der Rennkompressor ist ja wirklich mal günstig. Problem ist halt, dass alle schon einen haben, der 1000 Jahre hält und daher nie ausgetausch werden muss...


Oder in retourniert haben weil: das Emblem direkt abfiel, sich die Mutter überm Griff ständig gelockert hat und der Fuß S****** ist, so das sie ständig umfiel. Für MTB sowieso zu wenig Volumen, Qualität bei meinem Modell grottig.
Ein Schnapper ist für mich die Joe Blow Sport- hält und hält.


----------



## ekm (22. Januar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Die maximale bar Zahl und tubeless haben nichts miteinander zu tun.


Indirekt schon, wenn man ein Booster nutz, der mit 15bar gefüllt werden kann, die Anzeige der Pumpe aber nur bis 10bar geht, wäre das ungünstig.


----------



## fone (22. Januar 2021)

Der Rennkompressor ist ja als Pumpe für MTB Reifen nicht die optimale Lösung.
Da die coolen Leute eh nur noch max. 1,6bar (gerne auch bei 120kg auf S3-S4) fahren, macht da eine großvolumige Pumpe mehr Sinn.

Aber klar: Mit Rennkompressor kannste halt ends ballern!


----------



## zotty (22. Januar 2021)

bekomme seit 3 wochen keine newsletter von RCZ. geht das anderen auch so.


----------



## Montigomo (22. Januar 2021)

zotty schrieb:


> bekomme seit 3 wochen keine newsletter von RCZ. geht das anderen auch so.


nö


----------



## ellogi (22. Januar 2021)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> @niconj und andere: Falls noch jemand Bedarf hat, RCZ hat nochmal die XTR-Kurbeln im Newsletter. Diesmal mit Code RCZMDS.


Gerade eben war kurz die XTR Enduro Kurbel M9120 mit 34er KB für 200 Euro verfügbar. 170 mm und die Kurbelschraube fehlt wohl. 

Habe mal auf Verdacht bestellt, traue dem ganzen aber nicht so recht. Purzeln da immer mal vereinzelt Kurbeln ins Geschäft, die sie dann anbieten, oder wie funktioniert das? 

Ob ich bei 187 cm mit 170mm glücklich werde, weiß ich noch nicht so recht. Immerhin schlage ich mit 5 mm mehr Bodenfreiheit nicht immerzu auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (22. Januar 2021)

Meine neue Fox 38 in orange. Gefällt mir gut. Auf Amazon ist Verlass.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Januar 2021)

ellogi schrieb:


> Gerade eben war kurz die XTR Enduro Kurbel M9120 mit 34er KB für 200 Euro verfügbar. 170 mm und die Kurbelschraube fehlt wohl.
> 
> Habe mal auf Verdacht bestellt, traue dem ganzen aber nicht so recht. Purzeln da immer mal vereinzelt Kurbeln ins Geschäft, die sie dann anbieten, oder wie funktioniert das?
> 
> Ob ich bei 187 cm mit 170mm glücklich werde, weiß ich noch nicht so recht. Immerhin schlage ich mit 5 mm mehr Bodenfreiheit nicht immerzu auf.


Ich glaube nicht, dass die 5mm das Kraut fett machen. Ich glaube die Beschreibung ist falsch. Die Kurbelschraube gibt es bei der XTR ja nicht. Es kann also sein, dass:

1. die MT900 Kurbel ohne ebendieser Schraube kommt, was dann kein Schnäppchen mehr wäre
2. die abgebildete XTR Kurbel kommt, aber der Vorspannring fehlt (was richtig kagge ist, denn der kostet 42€) oder eben die Schraube zum befestigen des linken Kurbelarms (kostet auch 40,-).

Ich kann mir aber bei 2. weder das eine noch das andere Vorstellen, denn die bekommen die Teile ja von nicht zusammengebauten Rädern oder so. Ich denke eher, dass es sich bei der Beschreibung um einen Fehler handelt (siehe Foto) und die das mit einer anderen Kurbel verwechselt hat.

Vielleicht kommt aber auch eine Deore mit Octalink.  Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## null-2wo (22. Januar 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1192825
> Meine neue Fox 38 in orange. Gefällt mir gut. Auf Amazon ist Verlass.


ab in' bikemarkt. limited edition, vintage, costum und kein bikepark.


----------



## ellogi (22. Januar 2021)

Laut email habe ich folgendes gekauft. SHIMANO Chainset XTR FC-M9120 1x12sp 34T 170mm (Q-168mm) w/o BB w/o Bolt 

Wenn es nicht passt, geht es eben mit Paypal ruck zuck wieder zurück. Einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## wartool (22. Januar 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1192825
> Meine neue Fox 38 in orange. Gefällt mir gut. Auf Amazon ist Verlass.


ist das krass...  da muss es ne ganze Teilemafia geben...


----------



## piilu (22. Januar 2021)

Kannst sogar 2 Bremsen montieren.
Bei der XTR Krubel fehlt doch nur die Plastik Schraube um das Spiel beim linken Kurbelarm einzustellen


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Januar 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1192825
> Meine neue Fox 38 in orange. Gefällt mir gut. Auf Amazon ist Verlass.


Na wenigstens ist die kashima beschichtung unauffällig! 
was ist das bitte für eine verarsche?


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Kannst sogar 2 Bremsen montieren.
> Bei der XTR Krubel fehlt doch nur die Plastik Schraube um das Spiel beim linken Kurbelarm einzustellen



Es ist viel mehr ein Ring


----------



## ellogi (22. Januar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Es ist viel mehr ein Ring


Hm. Dann bleibt es wohl bei meiner race Face Turbine. Ich denke, die Bestellung storniere ich wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Januar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Es ist viel mehr ein Ring


Sowohl grün als auch blau kosten ca. 40,- habe ich beides da, da ich die XTR ja schon in 175mm habe. Dennoch wäre es doof, wenn es nicht mit dabei wäre, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Es gibt doch keinen Grund, die grüne Schraube abzumontieren bzw. stell ich mir das schwierig vor, denn die Kurbel kommt ja damit. Wir werden in 3-5 Monaten bescheid wissen.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Januar 2021)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Na wenigstens ist die kashima beschichtung unauffällig!
> was ist das bitte für eine verarsche?


Mhh kaufe Teil a schicke Teil b zurück... Der der es prüft hat keine Ahnung und Zack...


----------



## Ghoste (22. Januar 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Mit seinen 16 bar sollte die Pumpe ja auch für Tubeless geeignet sein oder geht das auch mit jeglicher anderen Standpumpe?





anderson schrieb:


> Für Tubeless ist der Rennkompressor nur beingt geeignet. Die 16 Bar sind gut, wenn man hohe Drücke füllen will, wie am Rennrad. Tubeless will man ja am MTB schnell viel Luft pumpen, das macht er nicht. Hängt von den Reifen und Felgen ab, ob es klappt.





fone schrieb:


> Der Rennkompressor ist ja als Pumpe für MTB Reifen nicht die optimale Lösung.
> Da die coolen Leute eh nur noch max. 1,6bar (gerne auch bei 120kg auf S3-S4) fahren, macht da eine großvolumige Pumpe mehr Sinn.
> 
> Aber klar: Mit Rennkompressor kannste halt ends ballern!



Einfach Manometer rausschrauben und anderen rein ;-)





__





						standpumpe mit Manometer  für niedrige Drücke
					

Genau die hatte ich jetzt 2 Jahre und irgendwie scheint am Manometer Druckverlust zu sein. Alles klar lt. Beschreibung kann man den Manometer ausdrehen. Von wegen, der war geklebt und nicht geschraubt. Ich kann keinen anderen Manometer verbauen, eintäuschend für ein Premium Produkt.  Jetzt suche...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## anderson (22. Januar 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Einfach Manometer rausschrauben und anderen rein ;-)



Und dann wird das auch was mit tubeless vollpumpen


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Januar 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Einfach Manometer rausschrauben und anderen rein ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau damit ändert sich dann das Volumen der Pumpe und aus einer HP wird eine HV...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Januar 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Und dann wird das auch was mit tubeless vollpumpen


Ich habe bisher fast alle Reifen mit dem RK aufgepumpt bekommen. Muss man halt die ersten Hübe schneller pumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (22. Januar 2021)

Natürlich ändert das nichts an der Pumpe bzw. am Volumen, das sollte jedem Drittklässler klar sein... 
Somit kann ich die Pumpe aber wenigstens sinnvoll fürs MTB nutzen.


----------



## anderson (23. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher fast alle Reifen mit dem RK aufgepumpt bekommen.



Ich nicht. Gerade vorgestern mit Eliminator gescheitert.


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Januar 2021)

Die gute alte PET Flasche richtet es fast immer


----------



## anderson (23. Januar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Die gute alte PET Flasche richtet es fast immer



Z.B.. Ich benutze aber am liebsten den Kompressor, also den ohne Renn-. Und weil man damit auch die Auto- und Motorradreifen aufpumpen, Späne und Dreck wegpusten und Fröche zum platzen bringen kann  , ist er auch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Januar 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Natürlich ändert das nichts an der Pumpe bzw. am Volumen, das sollte jedem Drittklässler klar sein...
> Somit kann ich die Pumpe aber wenigstens sinnvoll fürs MTB nutzen.


Ich nicht... Zu wenig Volumen um einen Reifen TL auf die Felge zu bringen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich nicht... Zu wenig Volumen um einen Reifen TL auf die Felge zu bringen...


Welchen Reifen? Es gibt ja Kombinationen, da hat man selbst mit Kompressor Probleme.

Conti bei EX471/511 und Newmen A30 Felge geht ganz normal aufzupumpen als wäre ein Schlauch drin.


----------



## mip86 (23. Januar 2021)

wartool schrieb:


> ist das krass...  da muss es ne ganze Teilemafia geben...


Hatte jetzt bei 3 Amazon Bestellungen schon das Problem: Sram XG1295, Race Face NEXT Lenker und Lyrik 29“... macht eine Trefferquote von 50% bei mir. Meine Fox 36 kommt Anfang Februar. Mal sehen was da Lustiges verpackt wurde.


----------



## ernmar (23. Januar 2021)

Alles Warehouse Deals oder auch normale Angebote?


----------



## mip86 (23. Januar 2021)

ernmar schrieb:


> Alles Warehouse Deals oder auch normale Angebote?


Normal und neu direkt von Amazon, bisher wurde immer reibungslos erstattet. Ich befürchte aber das meine Nachrichten zum offensichtlichen Mangel niemand beachtet hat. Es kam jedenfalls nie eine Antwort


----------



## fx:flow (23. Januar 2021)

ernmar schrieb:


> Alles Warehouse Deals oder auch normale Angebote?


Bei mir war es ein Neuwarenangebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Januar 2021)

Nein, kommen beinahe täglich.


mip86 schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt bei 3 Amazon Bestellungen schon das Problem: Sram XG1295, Race Face NEXT Lenker und Lyrik 29“... macht eine Trefferquote von 50% bei mir. Meine Fox 36 kommt Anfang Februar. Mal sehen was da Lustiges verpackt wurde.


Warum Biketeile von Amazon? Schnapper sind da eher selten?


----------



## mip86 (23. Januar 2021)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Nein, kommen beinahe täglich.
> 
> Warum Biketeile von Amazon? Schnapper sind da eher selten?


Selten aber nicht unmöglich...


----------



## nosaint77 (23. Januar 2021)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Warum Biketeile von Amazon? Schnapper sind da eher selten?



Schnäppchen selbst gemacht, scheint die gängige Praxis zu sein...


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Welchen Reifen? Es gibt ja Kombinationen, da hat man selbst mit Kompressor Probleme.
> 
> Conti bei EX471/511 und Newmen A30 Felge geht ganz normal aufzupumpen als wäre ein Schlauch drin.


Alles was mit ner großvolumigen Pumpe problemlos drauf geht... RR und Gravel Mal außen vor die gehen oft nur mit Booster drauf...


----------



## anderson (23. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Welchen Reifen? Es gibt ja Kombinationen, da hat man selbst mit Kompressor Probleme.
> 
> Conti bei EX471/511 und Newmen A30 Felge geht ganz normal aufzupumpen als wäre ein Schlauch drin.



Gerade heute habe ich Conti Der Kaiser auf A30 montiert. Mit Renn-Kompressor gepumpt bis mein Schädel geleuchtet hat wie ne Osram-Birne - absolut keine Chance. Also auch hier wieder Einhell Kompressor und kein Problem.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Januar 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Gerade heute habe ich Conti Der Kaiser auf A30 montiert. Mit Renn-Kompressor gepumpt bis mein Schädel geleuchtet hat wie ne Osram-Birne - absolut keine Chance. Also auch hier wieder Einhell Kompressor und kein Problem.


Komisch. Eben diese Kombi habe ich vor kurzem auch aufgepumpt. Der Kaiser geht doch so super schwer auf die Felge, dass er schon so dicht ist.


----------



## k0p3 (23. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mit Kaiser/Baron jeweils ca 6-8 Versuche mit dem Kompressor gebraucht, um die Dinger ins Bett von den 30er Reserve zu bringen.
Da hat nur viel Flutschi geholfen... Und natürlich schrecklich lautes Fluchen.  

Aber dicht sind sie jedenfalls.☝️


----------



## imun (23. Januar 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Kaiser/Baron jeweils ca 6-8 Versuche mit dem Kompressor gebraucht, um die Dinger ins Bett von den 30er Reserve zu bringen.
> Da hat nur viel Flutschi geholfen... Und natürlich schrecklich lautes Fluchen.
> 
> Aber dicht sind sie jedenfalls.☝️


Bier vergessen beim Fluchen??


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2021)

ich glaube dass bei conti die tollen ranzen am grössten sind.
der baron/kaiser ging auf trx1 felgen gar nicht rauf bzw die hätte ich nie wieder ohne sie zu zerstören runter bekommen, auf m1700 alles so wie ich/man es gewohnt ist und nun auf m1900 nicht dicht zu bekommen. einmal und nie wieder conti...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (23. Januar 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Bei mir war es ein Neuwarenangebot.




Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon?


----------



## fx:flow (23. Januar 2021)

Ja.


----------



## JDEM (23. Januar 2021)

Fazit der letzen Seiten: 

Rennkompressor taugt nicht für Tubeless,
Momentan bestellt man besser nicht in GB, Amazon verarscht die Leute und RCZ ist noch langsamer geworden.


----------



## -Robert- (23. Januar 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Bei mir war es ein Neuwarenangebot.


Unglaublich - hätte jetzt immer auf Warehouse getippt. Wie kann es sein dass Amazon falls verpackte Neuware am Lager hat!?


----------



## JanSTR (23. Januar 2021)

zotty schrieb:


> bekomme seit 3 wochen keine newsletter von RCZ. geht das anderen auch so.


Habe mich irgendwann im nov/Dez und nochmal so zu Neujahr beim RCZ Newsletter angemeldet und noch nie einen bekommen. Da scheint es echt Probleme zu geben geben


----------



## criscross (23. Januar 2021)

ich hab jetzt schon 3 mal versucht mich bei RCZ abzumelden...klappt einfach nicht 😠


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (23. Januar 2021)

Man muss per Mail anfragen, dann klappt es mit dem Newsletter.


----------



## imkreisdreher (23. Januar 2021)

ich bekomme den Newsletter auf zwei Email-Adressen jeweils in Englisch und Französisch


----------



## JDEM (23. Januar 2021)

criscross schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt schon 3 mal versucht mich bei RCZ abzumelden...klappt einfach nicht 😠


 Freu dich drüber!
Mittlerweile bestell ich da auch nicht mehr, obwohl ich mir damals als Student mit den RCZ Schnäppchen schon das Hobby finanziert habe.


----------



## luftschaukel (25. Januar 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Mit seinen 16 bar sollte die Pumpe ja auch für Tubeless geeignet sein oder geht das auch mit jeglicher anderen Standpumpe?


Ich empfehle für ca. 80€ einen Kompressor von Weber Werke zum befüllen der Tubles Reifen. Funzt 1A bei mir.


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher fast alle Reifen mit dem RK aufgepumpt bekommen. Muss man halt die ersten Hübe schneller pumpen.


Fast?
Ich hab jahrelang meine UST-DH-Reifen mit der 8,90€ BOC24-Standpumpe aufgezogen. Gibt bestimmt Leute, die das mit ner Ballpumpe können. 
Wenig Volumen dafür hoher Druck - optimal für Fat- und Plus-Bikes.


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Fazit der letzen Seiten:
> 
> Rennkompressor taugt nicht für Tubeless,
> Momentan bestellt man besser nicht in GB, Amazon verarscht die Leute und RCZ ist noch langsamer geworden.


Und immer noch kein Isartal-Shop*.

*) mir fällt gerade der User nicht ein, der den eröffnen wollte. Immer >50% Rabatt und bester Service.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Januar 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Und immer noch kein Isartal-Shop*.
> 
> *) mir fällt gerade der User nicht ein, der den eröffnen wollte. Immer >50% Rabatt und bester Service.


Das war der User Isartrails.


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Das war der User Isartrails.


Ah richtig, danke. so halb hatte ich es ja im Kopf, der Shopname passt ja auch.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. Januar 2021)

dann scheine ich der einzige zu sein, der praktisch keinen Reifen ohne vorherige Nacht mit Schlauch im Mantel oder/und anschließender Flucherei mit großem Kompressor drauf bringt.


----------



## null-2wo (25. Januar 2021)

bei mir isses stark vom reifen abhängig. der dicke onza aquila FR ging zu pumpen wie mit schlauch, war ohne milch dicht, und sah mit 0,5 bar am VR immer noch aufgepumpt aus. ein 600 g XC-reifchen hingegen war ohne hilfsmittel nicht dicht zu bekommen. maxxis, schwalbe, conti, kenda, michelin, mit oder ohne huck norris/tannus tubeless usw. alle irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (25. Januar 2021)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> dann scheine ich der einzige zu sein, der praktisch keinen Reifen ohne vorherige Nacht mit Schlauch im Mantel oder/und anschließender Flucherei mit großem Kompressor drauf bringt.


Du kannst versuchen den Reifen umläufig mit einem Spanngurt leicht ins (Felgen)Bett zu drücken. Das soll helfen


----------



## hasardeur (25. Januar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Du kannst versuchen den Reifen umläufig mit einem Spanngurt leicht ins (Felgen)Bett zu drücken. Das soll helfen


Schon mehrfach versucht und verzweifelt. Am Ende habe ich das Rad ins Auto geschmissen und bin zur nächsten Tanke gefahren. Irgendwann habe ich mir einen echten Kompressor zugelegt und auch so eine Tubeless-Pumpe. Seitdem flutschen die Reifen auch mit normaler Standpumpe wie von allein auf die Felge. Hat also alles nix mit Technik, sondern mit Verschwörung des Weltalls zu tun. Basta!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Januar 2021)

Passt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber der Schwalbe Tire Booster hat mir da bisher immer geholfen. Dazu die JoeBlow Pumpe mit 11 Bar. Selbst mein Kompressor hat nicht immer gereicht, deshalb der Booster.


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schon mehrfach versucht und verzweifelt. Am Ende habe ich das Rad ins Auto geschmissen und bin zur nächsten Tanke gefahren. Irgendwann habe ich mir einen echten Kompressor zugelegt und auch so eine Tubeless-Pumpe. Seitdem flutschen die Reifen auch mit normaler Standpumpe wie von allein auf die Felge. Hat also alles nix mit Technik, sondern mit Verschwörung des Weltalls zu tun. Basta!



hmm, tubeless ist also klimaschädlich.


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Januar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schon mehrfach versucht und verzweifelt. Am Ende habe ich das Rad ins Auto geschmissen und bin zur nächsten Tanke gefahren. Irgendwann habe ich mir einen echten Kompressor zugelegt und auch so eine Tubeless-Pumpe. Seitdem flutschen die Reifen auch mit normaler Standpumpe wie von allein auf die Felge. Hat also alles nix mit Technik, sondern mit Verschwörung des Weltalls zu tun. Basta!


Ich bin auch mehr als 1 Mal zu Tanke..mangels Kompressor.
Aber Weihnachten ist alles anders geworden.
Hab jetzt den hier:


----------



## fone (25. Januar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mehr als 1 Mal zu Tanke..mangels Kompressor.
> Aber Weihnachten ist alles anders geworden.
> Hab jetzt den hier:


Ipod+Fahrradschloß? Wieso bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen!


----------



## unbekannt1990 (25. Januar 2021)

Taugt das Ding, denn was?


Member57 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mehr als 1 Mal zu Tanke..mangels Kompressor.
> Aber Weihnachten ist alles anders geworden.
> Hab jetzt den hier:


----------



## goldencore (25. Januar 2021)

Ich habe das auch. Bei mir kommt der ins Auto und zu Beginn der Tour lässt sich recht komfortabel der Reifen auf den digital eingestellten Druck bringen.
Tubeless Montage kann ich mir damit aber überhaupt nicht vorstellen. Dafür rödelt der doch viel zu gemütlich vor sich hin.


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Januar 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Taugt das Ding, denn was?


Und einen Schlauch aufzublasen ja. Für tubeless , nutzlos. Nein Booster kann man befüllen,aber selbst das dauert eine Weile.

Der Hauptsinn ist, er ist praktischer als eine Mini Pumpe. Gekauft hätte ich ihn wahrscheinlich nie.
Bei einem platten.kann man schnell den Schlauch einziehen/flicken und in der Zeit in der man den Rucksack packt. Pumpt sich der Reifen wie von allein auf.
Und ich gehe damit gern Mal in die Tiefgarage unsere Fahrräder nachpumpen.ein digitales Manometer ist einfach toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Januar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Und einen Schlauch aufzublasen ja. Für tubeless , nutzlos. Nein Booster kann man befüllen,aber selbst das dauert eine Weile.
> 
> Der Hauptsinn ist, er ist praktischer als eine Mini Pumpe. Gekauft hätte ich ihn wahrscheinlich nie.
> Bei einem platten.kann man schnell den Schlauch einziehen/flicken und in der Zeit in der man den Rucksack packt. Pumpt sich der Reifen wie von allein auf.
> Und ich gehe damit gern Mal in die Tiefgarage unsere Fahrräder nachpumpen.ein digitales Manometer ist einfach toll.


Der Booster ist relativ schnell befüllt.

Das Teil von dir, scheint trotzdem ab und an nützlich zu sein.


----------



## kordesh (25. Januar 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber der Schwalbe Tire Booster hat mir da bisher immer geholfen. Dazu die JoeBlow Pumpe mit 11 Bar. Selbst mein Kompressor hat nicht immer gereicht, deshalb der Booster.



+1 
Seit dem Booster überhaupt keinen Stress mehr



unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Taugt das Ding, denn was?



Ich hatte den und habe den wieder verkauft.
Das Teil ist laut und rödelt dafür sehr langsam vor sich hin.


----------



## µ_d (25. Januar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Schon mehrfach versucht und verzweifelt. Am Ende habe ich das Rad ins Auto geschmissen und bin zur nächsten Tanke gefahren. Irgendwann habe ich mir einen echten Kompressor zugelegt und auch so eine Tubeless-Pumpe. Seitdem flutschen die Reifen auch mit normaler Standpumpe wie von allein auf die Felge. Hat also alles nix mit Technik, sondern mit Verschwörung des Weltalls zu tun. Basta!


Ist bei mir ähnlich. Seit ich einen halbwegs großen Kompressor habe gehen die Reifen alle entspannt mit der Standpumpe drauf. Man muss die Reifen halt einschüchtern.


----------



## unbekannt1990 (25. Januar 2021)

Könnt ihr denn die Topeak Joe Blow Booster empfehlen?


----------



## platt_ziege (25. Januar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Der Hauptsinn ist, er ist praktischer als eine Mini Pumpe. Gekauft hätte ich ihn wahrscheinlich nie.
> Bei einem platten.kann man schnell den Schlauch einziehen/flicken und in der Zeit in der man den Rucksack packt. Pumpt sich der Reifen wie von allein auf.


dann müssen die profis aber wieder 500 tacken für carbon und titan krempel ausgeben, um das zusätzliche gewicht wieder wett zu machen...


----------



## nosaint77 (25. Januar 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hayes Dominion A2: vorn für 140€ und hinten für 150€





Apa schrieb:


> Nix vorrätig...



Was sind schon drei Wochen Lieferzeit? Wir schreiben das Jahr 2021


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (25. Januar 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr denn die Topeak Joe Blow Booster empfehlen?


Ja kann ich empfehlen


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Januar 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dann müssen die profis aber wieder 500 tacken für carbon und titan krempel ausgeben, um das zusätzliche gewicht wieder wett zu machen...


Das muss ich an ganz anderen Stellen einsparen. Dort ist auch mehr Potenzial, als 500g


----------



## ONE78 (25. Januar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mehr als 1 Mal zu Tanke..mangels Kompressor.
> Aber Weihnachten ist alles anders geworden.
> Hab jetzt den hier:


gibts dazu mal ne link?


----------



## Nd-60 (25. Januar 2021)

ONE78 schrieb:


> gibts dazu mal ne link?


Bei mtb news wurde es bereits getestet und letztens bei Aldi Nord für 30 Euro verkauft





__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					www.google.de


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Januar 2021)

Moin..mal ne andere Frage an die Allgemeinheit...legt Ihr Euch eigentlich jedes Mal ein neues Verschleissset zur Seite wenn Ihr eins gerade aufgebraucht habt oder kauft Ihr immer "kurz davor"

Würd mich mal interessieren.

Bei den aktuellen SRAM-Preisen komme ich arg ins Grübeln zu bunkern yes/no, weil die Preis doch sehr schwanken. GX 1275 12f Kette + Kassette "_nur_" für 160 Mücken aktuell bei bike-discount....find die Preise schon krass...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Januar 2021)

Kann mir mal einer verraten wie es Rose schafft das Backroad mit Force AXS für 3600€ rauszuhauen? Vor kurzem waren Grail und Konsorten hier bei Di2 oder AXS noch jenseits der 4500€.





						Das BACKROAD Gravel Bike | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Auf jedem Untergrund zuhause! Das leichte Carbon-Gravelbike für mehr Freiheit bei der Streckenwahl. Dein nächstes Offroad-Abenteuer startet jetzt!




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## fexbru (25. Januar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer verraten wie es Rose schafft das Backroad mit Force AXS für 3600€ rauszuhauen? Vor kurzem waren Grail und Konsorten hier bei Di2 oder AXS noch jenseits der 4500€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich ist die AXS Gruppe dran, die sie immer wieder zurückgeschickt bekommen haben


----------



## michael66 (25. Januar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer verraten wie es Rose schafft das Backroad mit Force AXS für 3600€ rauszuhauen? Vor kurzem waren Grail und Konsorten hier bei Di2 oder AXS noch jenseits der 4500€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für das Rad immer noch zu teuer.


----------



## Soundnew (25. Januar 2021)

Was gibt's am Backroad auszusetzen? ME ist das sehr solide mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Januar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer verraten wie es Rose schafft das Backroad mit Force AXS für 3600€ rauszuhauen? Vor kurzem waren Grail und Konsorten hier bei Di2 oder AXS noch jenseits der 4500€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die haben Carbonda gekauft und sofort die Personalkosten gedrückt (zwei der drei Mitarbeiter entlassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (25. Januar 2021)

Wer den erwähnten Mini Kompressor kaufen will, für den gibt es gerade ein Angebot




__





						Xiaomi Elektrische Luftpumpe - Versand aus Spanien; 3 - 150PSI, 2000mAh Akku, 0.2 - 10.3bar | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Januar 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Für das Rad immer noch zu teuer.


Ach was? Wieso?


----------



## fone (26. Januar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wer den erwähnten Mini Kompressor kaufen will, für den gibt es gerade ein Angebot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was ich damit anstellen sollte.
Gäbs das Teil allerdings von Apple, würde sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## fone (26. Januar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ach was? Wieso?


Keine Federgabel?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. Januar 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Keine Federgabel?


Das stimmt wohl. Im Vergleich zu Hardtails... Aber so ist er even der Gravelhype.


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> SHIMANO SLX MTB FC-M7000-B Kurbelgarnitur 2x11-fach 34-24 Zähne Outboard schwarz 2020 Kurbelsatz​
> 51,02 EUR incl Versand
> 
> 
> ...





boarderking schrieb:


> wofür ist nochmal das 24 er Blatt??


Das 11fach nicht immer 42 oder 46 als größtes Ritzel haben muss, is Dir aber klar, oder?
SRAM hat zum Beispiel eine fein abgestufte 11-36 Kassette...

und an einem beladenen Reiserad freut man sich vielleicht schon über die Untersetzung 24->42

was genau willst du jetzt nochmal mit deiner provokant-populistischen Aussage darstellen?


----------



## seblubb (26. Januar 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> was genau willst du jetzt nochmal mit deiner provokant-populistischen Aussage darstellen?


da kann ich evtl aushelfen:


seblubb schrieb:


> Mautenbaik muss Berms shralpen, Park shredden und Eisdielenwheelie im Lastenhaft haben. Alles andere ist Hollandratt


und dafür braucht's eben kein 24er Blatt ☝️


----------



## Schibbl (26. Januar 2021)

Das 24er Kettenblatt ist für das rosa Nilpferd. Damit kommt es super die Palme hoch.


----------



## null-2wo (26. Januar 2021)

falscher thread, alle miteinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (26. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> falscher thread, alle miteinander


Froindchen: Hier ist nciht das KTwR also halte dich bitte etwas zurück


----------



## SparkyJJ (26. Januar 2021)

ich fahr 22 vorne und 42 hinten ;-) bei 2x11


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Januar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wer den erwähnten Mini Kompressor kaufen will, für den gibt es gerade ein Angebot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt hatte ich mich durchgerungen und es ist ausverkauft


----------



## goldencore (26. Januar 2021)

Das kommt alle naselang als Angebot. Einfach MyDealz beobachten.


----------



## boblike (26. Januar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das kommt alle naselang als Angebot. Einfach MyDealz beobachten.


Deal Alarm aktivieren, ist lockert ein mal im Monat unter 30.

Ich habe damit sogar schon mal meine Gabel aufgepumpt. Liebe das Teil.


----------



## fx:flow (28. Januar 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1192825
> Meine neue Fox 38 in orange. Gefällt mir gut. Auf Amazon ist Verlass.


Wow.

Die zweite Gabel von amazon war ebenso Betrug, nur anders: der Erstkäufer (hat man erst nicht erkannt, muss aber einen gegeben haben) hat die GRiP2-Kartusche gegen eine GRiP1-Kartusche getauscht und die oberen GRiP2-Einsteller draufgebaut.

Wahnsinn. Spart euch direkt-von-amazon-Biketeile-Käufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (28. Januar 2021)

Wie asozial ist das denn.. Mm


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Januar 2021)

Ich finds gut, so bekommt Bezos zumindest in dieser Branche keinen Fuß in die Tür 🥸


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2021)

Nun, dank Bezos weiß ich nun wenigstens, dass in "dieser Branche" der Anteil der Asozialen nicht unerheblich ist.


----------



## freetourer (28. Januar 2021)

Auch die MTBler sind (mittlerweile) einfach nur ein Schnitt der Gesellschaft.

Ich war leider selbst schon Zeuge wie sich jemand im Wald damit gebrüstet hat aus einer Federgabel die Ti-Feder ausgebaut und ausgetauscht zu haben und die Gabel wieder retourniert zu haben.

Und: Nein - ich kenne die Person nicht, unsere Biker-Gruppe stand lediglich zufällig in der Nähe seiner Bike - Gruppe. Unsere daraufhin etwas lauter formulierten Kommentare zu dieser Art Vorgehen interessierten die andere Biker - Gruppe absolut nicht, der Kollege wurde stattdessen von seinen Begleitern dafür abgefeiert.


----------



## piilu (28. Januar 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Wow.
> 
> Die zweite Gabel von amazon war ebenso Betrug, nur anders: der Erstkäufer (hat man erst nicht erkannt, muss aber einen gegeben haben) hat die GRiP2-Kartusche gegen eine GRiP1-Kartusche getauscht und die oberen GRiP2-Einsteller draufgebaut.
> 
> Wahnsinn. Spart euch direkt-von-amazon-Biketeile-Käufe.


Ich dachte das würde nicht passen weil die Gewinde unterschiedlich sind


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nun, dank Bezos weiß ich nun wenigstens, dass in "dieser Branche" der Anteil der Asozialen nicht unerheblich ist.


Asozial ist, wer asoziales tut... Ich hab zuletzt ne 11-Fach Rennradkassette bestellt, das 11er Ritzel inkl. Abschlussring fehlte. Ich hab schon mal Syntace Moto Grips bestellt, die waren total runtergefahren... Ist mir noch bei keinem anderen Shop passiert, nur bei Amazon.
Jeder weiß das Amazon ein Moloch ist, aber jeder bestellt dort. Jeder weiß das die sich um Steuern drücken und Menschen knechten, also hast Du auch immer welche, die meinen sie wäre Robin Hood, wenn sie ihren ollen Kram als Retoure zurückschicken.
Wenn es endlich den einzig wahren Bikepart-Schnäppchen-Shop gäbe hätte Amazon eh keine Schnitte mehr


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wenn es endlich den einzig wahren Bikepart-Schnäppchen-Shop gäbe hätte Amazon eh keine Schnitte mehr


Sehe schon, wir haben ähnliche Träume.   
Aber das mit dem Robin Hood, finde ich gut. Merk' ich mir...


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Sehe schon, wir haben ähnliche Träume.
> Aber das mit dem Robin Hood, finde ich gut. Merk' ich mir...


Ok, also Du nimmst Bezos was weg und gibst es mir, abgemacht


----------



## hasardeur (28. Januar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ok, also Du nimmst Bezos was weg und gibst es mir, abgemacht


Musst ihn nur heiraten und ein paar Monate oder Jahre aushalten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Januar 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich war leider selbst schon Zeuge wie sich jemand im Wald damit gebrüstet hat aus einer Federgabel die Ti-Feder ausgebaut und ausgetauscht zu haben und die Gabel wieder retourniert zu haben.


Das würde vermutlich gar nicht mal auffallen, wenn die Feder von der Härte passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Januar 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Unsere daraufhin etwas lauter formulierten Kommentare zu dieser Art Vorgehen interessierten die andere Biker - Gruppe absolut nicht, der Kollege wurde stattdessen von seinen Begleitern dafür abgefeiert.


"Ey, wen nennst du hier 'ne Cunt?" [...] "Der kategorische was?"


----------



## fone (29. Januar 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Sehe schon, wir haben ähnliche Träume.
> Aber das mit dem Robin Hood, finde ich gut. Merk' ich mir...


Heute wäre ein guter Tag um einen Shop namens Robin Hood aufzumachen.


----------



## Aldar (29. Januar 2021)

Nö, Robin Hood hat gerade eine Sammelklage an der Backe


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Januar 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> Nö, Robin Hood hat gerade eine Sammelklage an der Backe



Ist ganz witzig, nach dem Dip gestern geht's heute wieder in Richtung "Jetzt erst recht!"...


----------



## Aldar (29. Januar 2021)

💎💎💎🙌


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Januar 2021)




----------



## fone (29. Januar 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist ganz witzig, nach dem Dip gestern geht's heute wieder in Richtung "Jetzt erst recht!"...


Na das hoffe ich doch. 
Ich hab mich gestern blöderweise gute 30 Minuten vor dem Verkaufsverbot in den USA doch zu einer kleinen Investition bei den angeblichen GME-Nachfolge-Projekten verleiten lassen. 
Eigentlich halte ich von dieser ganzen Aktion hauptsächlich Abstand, aber nachdem es bei GME relativ lange Zeit so gut geklappt hat...


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Januar 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Na das hoffe ich doch.
> Ich hab mich gestern blöderweise gute 30 Minuten vor dem Verkaufsverbot in den USA doch zu einer kleinen Investition bei den angeblichen GME-Nachfolge-Projekten verleiten lassen.
> Eigentlich halte ich von dieser ganzen Aktion hauptsächlich Abstand, aber nachdem es bei GME relativ lange Zeit so gut geklappt hat...



Dito. 
Um 15:30 Uhr unserer Zeit beginnt der Handel an der New Yorker Börse, ich bin seeeehr gespannt!


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (29. Januar 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Na das hoffe ich doch.
> Ich hab mich gestern blöderweise gute 30 Minuten vor dem Verkaufsverbot in den USA doch zu einer kleinen Investition bei den angeblichen GME-Nachfolge-Projekten verleiten lassen.
> Eigentlich halte ich von dieser ganzen Aktion hauptsächlich Abstand, aber nachdem es bei GME relativ lange Zeit so gut geklappt hat...


Und welches Projekt wäre das? Ich will Schnäppchen sehen. 🍾🍾🍾


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (29. Januar 2021)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> "Ey, wen nennst du hier 'ne Cunt?" [...] "Der kategorische was?"


----------



## morph027 (29. Januar 2021)




----------



## Tommi74 (29. Januar 2021)

Keine Ahnung was da snächste Projekt wird, aber ich habe auch mal GME gekauft. Selber oft genug Opfer geworden von Hedge Fonds, genieße ich das gerade so sehr.... Auch mit dem risiko dass die kohle futsch ist, es wurde höchste zeit !


----------



## davez (29. Januar 2021)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was da snächste Projekt wird, aber ich habe auch mal GME gekauft. Selber oft genug Opfer geworden von Hedge Fonds, genieße ich das gerade so sehr.... Auch mit dem risiko dass die kohle futsch ist, es wurde höchste zeit !


"Opfer" von Hedge Fonds   Die Hochfinanz im MTB Forum.  Es gibt so viele Strategien bei Hedge Fonds, short selling ist nur eine davon.

Wieso Short Seller böse sein sollen, muss mir jemand mal erklären. Short Seller haben eine wichtige Funktion. Sie erkennen häufig Betrug in den Unternehmen frühzeitig (Beispiel Wirecard) und gehen dann in den Aktien short oder sie schätzen den inneren Wert einer Aktie anders ein als der Markt und gehen dann short. Damit können dann auch Marktüberhitzungen abgemildert oder verhindert werden. Wirklich interessant ist die Frage, ob die Verabredung gemeinschaftlich den Kurs einer Aktie nach oben zu treiben im juristischen Sinne eine Marktpulation ist. Dafür könnte es durchaus gute Argumente geben. Jedenfalls sehr spannend das zu verfolgen.


----------



## Ghoste (29. Januar 2021)

Langsam wird es hier interessant  
Anflüge von Philosophie und Hedge Fonds Strategien


----------



## ma1208 (29. Januar 2021)

Was für ein Thema habe ich hier abonniert? Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (29. Januar 2021)

Geht ja um Schnäppchen hier. Gamestop war ein großes Schnäppchen. Hab ich leider verpasst. Wenn aber keiner verraten will, was das nächste Schnäppchen ist, dann wird’s schwer den Coup zu wiederholen. 
Dann kauf ich lieber bei rcz, hoffe ich erhalte die Ware und verkaufe sie teuerer weiter. Auch ne Art von short selling 🥳


----------



## platt_ziege (29. Januar 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Was für ein Thema habe ich hier abonniert? Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?!?


how to become a zillionaire 4 dummies. 

freu mich schon auf den moment wo dann alle casino besucher den ausgang suchen, ihn ggf. sogar finden, aber es dann serverseitige "probleme" gibt...


----------



## Tommi74 (29. Januar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> "Opfer" von Hedge Fonds   Die Hochfinanz im MTB Forum.  Es gibt so viele Strategien bei Hedge Fonds, short selling ist nur eine davon.
> 
> Wieso Short Seller böse sein sollen, muss mir jemand mal erklären. Short Seller haben eine wichtige Funktion. Sie erkennen häufig Betrug in den Unternehmen frühzeitig (Beispiel Wirecard) und gehen dann in den Aktien short oder sie schätzen den inneren Wert einer Aktie anders ein als der Markt und gehen dann short. Damit können dann auch Marktüberhitzungen abgemildert oder verhindert werden. Wirklich interessant ist die Frage, ob die Verabredung gemeinschaftlich den Kurs einer Aktie nach oben zu treiben im juristischen Sinne eine Marktpulation ist. Dafür könnte es durchaus gute Argumente geben. Jedenfalls sehr spannend das zu verfolgen.


Schwachfug.

Shortseller die sich kollektiv auf Nebenwerte stürzen, das ist Marktmanipulation. Und ja, da sind Anleger durchaus auch mal opfer. Oder was meinst du, wo die Dynamik auf reddit gerade her kommt?
Imtech, AMG, Reverse merger, 3 Beispiele die ich dir gerne per PN erläutere, aber nicht im Thread.


----------



## Soundnew (29. Januar 2021)

Wollt ihr die Diskussion  mal in ein anderes Forum verlegen?


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (29. Januar 2021)

Soundnew schrieb:


> Wollt ihr die Diskussion  mal in ein anderes Forum verlegen?


z.B. hier!


----------



## Tommi74 (29. Januar 2021)

Nö, ich sag ja, ich erklär gerne warum 90% des short sellings anderen zwecken dient. Aber nicht hier im thread. Sorry für den kleinen exkurs ;-)

Hat noch jemand Mitte Dezember eine Mattoc Pro 3 bei rcz bestellt? Hab ja kaum damit gerechnet, aber seit heute steht da "vollständig", was wohl heißt dass sie auf dem Weg ist.

Aber es gibt keinen Tracking link wie sonst immer. Nur ne 10-stellie Nummer. Hatte ich auch noch nie....
Und keine Benachrichtigung, dass sie versandt wurde

​


----------



## piilu (29. Januar 2021)

Wasist riskanter jetzt in Dogecoins investieren oder etwas bei rcz mit 8 Wochen Lieferzeit bestellen?


----------



## write-only (29. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht nimmt rcz bald Doge 😯


----------



## ekm (30. Januar 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ein Wort: LIDL.


Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man +200 Euro für ein Ständer ausgeben kann. Was können die mehr..


----------



## piilu (30. Januar 2021)

Der von Lidl ist ja schon sehr filigran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (30. Januar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Der von Lidl ist ja schon sehr filigran


Das sind doch 10k Leichtbauräder auch


----------



## fexbru (30. Januar 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ein Wort: LIDL.


Vier Worte:
Falscher Thread. Nicht vergleichbar


----------



## Muckal (30. Januar 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Vier Worte:
> Falscher Thread. Nicht vergleichbar



Man hängt sein Rad dran. Das kann er, meiner kann das seit 2012.
Sicherlich ist so ein Feedback schöner zu bedienen. Aber der zehnfache Preis dafür? Im Angebot? Sorry, wer's braucht, aber da gibt's genug anderes, wofür sich mehr Geld mehr auszahlt.


----------



## YRider (30. Januar 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> Man hängt sein Rad dran. Das kann er, meiner kann das seit 2012.
> Sicherlich ist so ein Feedback schöner zu bedienen. Aber der zehnfache Preis dafür? Im Angebot? Sorry, wer's braucht, aber da gibt's genug anderes, wofür sich mehr Geld mehr auszahlt.


Wenn das Rumschrauben für dich ein notwendiges Übel ist, dann reicht der günstige Ständer sicher. Ein gutes Produkt hält auch ein Leben lang. Ich persönlich würde da nicht sparen, sondern einen guten Kompromiss finden.


----------



## Muckal (30. Januar 2021)

YRider schrieb:


> Wenn das Rumschrauben für dich ein notwendiges Übel ist, dann reicht der günstige Ständer sicher. Ein gutes Produkt hält auch ein Leben lang. Ich persönlich würde da nicht sparen, sondern einen guten Kompromiss finden.



Nö, macht mir schon Spass, zumindest ab und an. Aber wie gesagt, konnte bisher noch jeden Downhiller dran hängen 
Ich werde berichten wenn der Lidl die Grätsche macht.


----------



## Apa (30. Januar 2021)

Das meme ist der Wahnsinn 😆


----------



## steve73 (30. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte vorher diesen Kettler-Dreck, ein Müll vor dem Herrn, totaler Fehlkauf
Gewicht, Handhabung, Platzbedarf alles eine Zumutung
Der Feedback hat sich gelohnt aus meiner Sicht


----------



## beetle367 (30. Januar 2021)

Habe mir den Feedback Sports Montagestände Ende 2017 beim A... gekauft.
War mit knapp 188,-€ ein guter Preis.
Funktion ist immer noch top, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Muckal (30. Januar 2021)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Habe mir den Feedback Sports Montagestände Ende 2017 beim A... gekauft.
> War mit knapp 188,-€ ein guter Preis.
> Funktion ist immer noch top, kann ich nur empfehlen.



2 Jahre und die Funktion ist immer noch gegeben? Was ein Wahnsinnsprodukt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle367 (30. Januar 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> 2 Jahre und die Funktion ist immer noch gegeben? Was ein Wahnsinnsprodukt.


3 Jahre, wurde auch nicht geschont und sieht noch aus wie neu!


----------



## k0p3 (30. Januar 2021)

Ich biete 4 Jahre mit dem Feedback.
Auch noch in sehr gutem Zustand. Selbst mit gut 25kg schweren eBikes nicht überfordert.
Würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Mein alter Noname davor ist dagegen nach einem Jahr kaputt gegangen.


----------



## ma1208 (30. Januar 2021)

Topeak prepstand elite. Irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15 Jahre von mir in Benutzung. Wird immer noch gebaut, völlig zu Recht.


----------



## platt_ziege (30. Januar 2021)

anfänger allesamt: park tool pcs 4-1 für 70€ bei amazon uk 
seitdem ist ruhe, vorher den pcs-9 und dann pcs-10 probiert, welche mich mit diesen beschissenen klapp mechanismus wahnsinnig gemacht haben.


----------



## Ghoste (30. Januar 2021)

Bitte wieder back to topic!



Ghoste schrieb:


> Langsam wird es hier interessant
> Anflüge von Philosophie und Hedge Fonds Strategien


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Januar 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man +200 Euro für ein Ständer ausgeben kann. Was können die mehr..


Halten. Keine Ahnung wie alt meiner schon ist, schätze mal 10 Jahre. Dann haben die eine sehr gute Klemme, gummiert, muss man nicht anbrummen. Es gibt auch nach Jahren Ersatzteile... Schnäppchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (30. Januar 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bitte wieder back to topic!


PRO TIP: feedback ständer verhökern, lidl ständer kaufen, differenz all in in gamestop, blackberry, amc etc


----------



## xlacherx (30. Januar 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man +200 Euro für ein Ständer ausgeben kann. Was können die mehr..


Du kannst auch mit billo Werkzeug arbeiten, wirst aber schnell merken, dass es alles andere als geil ist. 
das gleiche gilt überall. Warum n teures Mtb kaufen wenn man auf mit m Baumarkt Fahrrad fahren könnte ?! 
ridhitg. Es geht um Qualität. Wer’s will, kauft, wer nicht,‚kann’s lassen 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ekm (30. Januar 2021)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Halten. Keine Ahnung wie alt meiner schon ist, schätze mal 10 Jahre. Dann haben die eine sehr gute Klemme, gummiert, muss man nicht anbrummen. Es gibt auch nach Jahren Ersatzteile... Schnäppchen!


Das kann ein Ständer für die Hälfte auch. Ich habe einen, der ist 15 Jahre alt, hat keine 100 Euro gekostet und sieht noch aus wie neu und ich nutze ihn jede Woche. Ich baue mehr als manche hier fahren. 

Aber ok, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## k0p3 (30. Januar 2021)

Man kann sich auch einen Kettennieter für 10€ oder eben so einen für 130€ kaufen.

https://r2-bike.com/Rohloff-Kettenn...MIx6-c-M7E7gIVh7HtCh0qeQbuEAQYBCABEgIZhvD_BwE

Im Vergleich zu dem Teil ist mein Elite für damals 185€ ein kleines Schnäppchen gewesen.


----------



## toastet (30. Januar 2021)

Gibt's den Lidl-Ständer eigentlich auch bei RCZ mit 20+?


----------



## platt_ziege (31. Januar 2021)

toastet schrieb:


> Gibt's den Lidl-Ständer eigentlich auch bei RCZ mit 20+?


??? seit wann gibs denn jetzt altersbeschränkungen beim ständer?
ist das wieder so eine schaisse aus dem eudssr politbüro?


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte mich genau aus diesem Grund für den Park Tool entschieden aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht, da der sich bei festeren arbeiten immer verdreht. Der Feedback wäre da wohl die bessere Alternative.


----------



## steve73 (31. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich genau aus diesem Grund für den Park Tool entschieden aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht, da der sich bei festeren arbeiten immer verdreht. Der Feedback wäre da wohl die bessere Alternative.


Also der Link für zu einem Mini-Werkzeug


----------



## steve73 (31. Januar 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich genau aus diesem Grund für den Park Tool entschieden aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht, da der sich bei festeren arbeiten immer verdreht. Der Feedback wäre da wohl die bessere Alternative.


Also der Link für zu einem Mini-Werkzeug


----------



## youdontknow (31. Januar 2021)

Hat der Gutschein DWFP5JKZ für kostenlosen Versand @BC bei euch funktioniert oder war der nur gestern gültig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (31. Januar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Hat der Gutschein DWFP5JKZ für kostenlosen Versand @BC bei euch funktioniert oder war der nur gestern gültig?


Ich hab gestern bestellt. Da ging’s


----------



## me72 (31. Januar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Hat der Gutschein DWFP5JKZ für kostenlosen Versand @BC bei euch funktioniert oder war der nur gestern gültig?


Die sind eigentlich immer nur für einen Tag gültig.


----------



## Dr_Ink (31. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## null-2wo (31. Januar 2021)

gamble schrieb:


> Gibts auch einen "wo ist noch was verfügbar Thread"?
> 
> Brauche eine neue Kassette, Kette auf Vorrat.
> 
> ...





null-2wo schrieb:


> irgendeine (leicht gebrauchte) shimano 11-36 10x kassette hab ich auf jeden fall noch im keller. und die liegt schon so lange da, keine ahnung wofür ich die noch brauchen sollte. ne hg 10x kette auch, die is sogar nagelneu.


sorry 🥺 das war ja der falsche faden


----------



## xlacherx (31. Januar 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> abgelaufen





Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Hab noch ne SLX Kassette HG50 - 10 fach 11-36 hier.
> Letzte Woche ausgebaut, geschätzte 300km gelaufen.
> Wenn Interesse --> PN





petrol schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das viele auf Vorrat kaufen, obwohl sie es im Moment gar nicht brauchen. Man hat halt aus der Klopapiergeschichte gar nichts gelernt.





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Verschleiß Sets hab ich immer auf Vorrat bei 5 Rädern die entsprechend viel bewegt werden notwendig... wenn man nicht Wochenlang auf Ersatzteile warten will... Das war aber schon vor Corona so... Deswegen sind aber auch alle Räder.sehr ähnlich ausgestattet das 2 Satz Reserve reichen...





Phillip schrieb:


> Und sonst so? Ganz schön kalt heute.


Sachma habt ihrs jetztdann mit eurem Gelaber ? Dann macht wenigstens hier weiter 🤦‍♂️


----------



## null-2wo (31. Januar 2021)

habs auch zu spät geschnackelt


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> habs auch zu spät geschnackelt


Ditto wenn man ne Benachrichtigung anklickt sieht man den Kopf mit dem Thema halt nicht... Und ich scrollen nicht jedesmal erst hoch....


----------



## Dr_Ink (31. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## freetourer (31. Januar 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> 🥱
> Achtung! Sprung in der Platte. 🙄
> 
> #South Park s16e9
> Raising the bar



So viele wegen Sex-Mangel unentspannte Kollegen habe ich hier schon versucht aufzubauen!? 

Schlimm - Schlimm. 

Die Kollegen tun mir ja echt leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (31. Januar 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das bitte nochmals erklären?
> 
> Gerne auch per Mail:
> 
> [email protected]


Hab das mal gemeldet


----------



## powstria (31. Januar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Hab das mal gemeldet


Keks? 🍪


----------



## DerHackbart (31. Januar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Hab das mal gemeldet


Mach nich so!

Bist ganz schön spießig geworden. Richtiger Almanmove.


----------



## null-2wo (31. Januar 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Mach nich so!
> 
> Bist ganz schön spießig geworden. Richtiger Almanmove.


mach meinen @seblubb nich an oder ich beam dich ins all, man 🥳


----------



## seblubb (31. Januar 2021)

powstria schrieb:


> Keks? 🍪


Vegan? 🤓


----------



## DerHackbart (31. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> mach meinen @seblubb nich an oder ich beam dich ins all, man 🥳



Sorry, werde mich bessern!
😘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (1. Februar 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Forumspfanne im Angebot:
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00NSHWEHE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Was kann das Teil so besonderes, was doch recht viele so witzig finden? 😅


----------



## Danimal (1. Februar 2021)

Das ist einfach ne ordentliche Pfanne. Die gusseiserne aus dem zweiten Link kann auf Ceran/Induktion Probleme machen, da solche Pfannen häufig nicht 100%ig plan aufliegen.


----------



## Dakeyras (1. Februar 2021)

Analog der Ständerdiskussion könnte jetzt doch jemand ne günstige aluguss-teflon-pfanne von Lidl empfehlen...


----------



## k0p3 (1. Februar 2021)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Analog der Ständerdiskussion könnte jetzt doch jemand ne günstige aluguss-teflon-pfanne von Lidl empfehlen...



Brauch ich nicht... Ich habe den Elite und bestelle diese Pfanne. Basta.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2021)

zuz schrieb:


> Ausverkauft, eventuell aber die als alternative: https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B002R..._1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pd_rd_i=B002RX12A0p13NParams


Meh. Fast die selbe Pfanne gibt es regelmäßig beim Discounter für 12-15€


Danimal schrieb:


> Die gusseiserne aus dem zweiten Link kann auf Ceran/Induktion Probleme machen, da solche Pfannen häufig nicht 100%ig plan aufliegen.


Die ist gestempelt/geschmiedet, nicht gegossen. Funktioniert bei mir auf Ceran mit/ohne Induktion. Man darf sie halt die halt nicht volle Kanne auf einem kleinen Feld ankacheln, weil sie sich von der ungleichmäßigen Erwärmung evtl. wölbt


----------



## Jierdan (2. Februar 2021)

Pfff, die Pfannen sind alle nicht eisdielentauglich, solang nicht Enduro draufsteht.


----------



## ekm (2. Februar 2021)

Ist doch egal was drauf steht, wichtig ist nur du kannst damit alles und jeden "in die Pfanne hauen".


----------



## Teuflor (2. Februar 2021)

Hätte ich ja echt gern genommen, aber die Artikel gibts so nicht mit der Nummer im Shop
Für 250€ inkl. Wäre das nen super LRS fürn Neuaufbau gewesen. Schade

Private sale DT SWISS
*Limited Stock
** Please note : Payment by credit card OR Paypal
Expecting delivery: 20 working after your payment
In order to pay with a credit card, please select PayPal as a payment method, then click on "I do not have an account on PayPal"..*

DT SWISS FRONT Wheel E1700 SPLINE 30 27.5'' Disc (15x110mm) (157956) = 97.99e anstatt 294.06e

DT SWISS REAR Wheel E1700 SPLINE 30 27.5'' Disc (12x148mm) Shimano 12Sp (20005059) = 132.99e anstatt 372.74e

DT SWISS REAR Wheel E1700 SPLINE 30 27.5'' Disc (12x148mm) XD (157958) = 132.99e anstatt 372.74e
IN ORDER TO GET THESE PRICES, please use the code: *RCZCN3 *on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
*Offer available until wednesday  03th february  2021 at midnight (CET)*


----------



## wartool (2. Februar 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Hätte ich ja echt gern genommen, aber die Artikel gibts so nicht mit der Nummer im Shop
> Für 250€ inkl. Wäre das nen super LRS fürn Neuaufbau gewesen. Schade
> 
> Private sale DT SWISS
> ...


Ich hätte auch sofort 2 Stück genommen :-((


----------



## platt_ziege (2. Februar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Fast die selbe Pfanne gibt es regelmäßig beim Discounter für 12-15€


bei welchen gibs denn debuyer nachbauten? kenn nur die klassischen von turk bei aldi und norma...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (2. Februar 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Hätte ich ja echt gern genommen, aber die Artikel gibts so nicht mit der Nummer im Shop
> Für 250€ inkl. Wäre das nen super LRS fürn Neuaufbau gewesen. Schade
> 
> Private sale DT SWISS
> ...




Falls es euch beruhigt, beim VR funktioniert der Code nicht daher ist es noch verfügbar...


----------



## mav20 (2. Februar 2021)

wartool schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch sofort 2 Stück genommen :-((


Der zweite Code aus dem Newsletter "*RCZCN4*" hat bei mir, zumindest für das Vorderrad, funktioniert.


----------



## Flo7 (2. Februar 2021)

mav20 schrieb:


> Der zweite Code aus dem Newsletter "*RCZCN4*" hat bei mir, zumindest für das Vorderrad, funktioniert.



Danke für den Tipp! Leider sind die HR schon weg...


----------



## Tommi74 (2. Februar 2021)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Nö, ich sag ja, ich erklär gerne warum 90% des short sellings anderen zwecken dient. Aber nicht hier im thread. Sorry für den kleinen exkurs ;-)
> 
> Hat noch jemand Mitte Dezember eine Mattoc Pro 3 bei rcz bestellt? Hab ja kaum damit gerechnet, aber seit heute steht da "vollständig", was wohl heißt dass sie auf dem Weg ist.
> 
> ...


Ohne Tracking Link geht´s wohl am schnellsten. 
Noch bevor Nieves auf meine Frage antworten konnte, hat DPD mich bereits kontaktiert, das Paket war dann sogar 1 Tag früher da als von DPD angekündigt. Und Gabel war tatsächlich die Bestellte im Paket.

Vollkommen rundum zufrieden


----------



## powstria (2. Februar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Leider sind die HR schon weg...


keine Sorge, gibt’s bald im Bikemarkt


----------



## me72 (2. Februar 2021)

powstria schrieb:


> keine Sorge, gibt’s bald im Bikemarkt


Also so in 3-5 Monaten...


----------



## powstria (2. Februar 2021)

me72 schrieb:


> Also so in 3-5 Monaten...


wollte das bald eigentlich noch in Klammern setzen 😅


----------



## steve73 (2. Februar 2021)

Zurück zu den Montageständern, der Test sagt alles:
LINK: https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/zubehoer/9-montagestaender-fuer-bikes-im-test/

Ich zitiere ds Fazit:
_".....
Fazit: Das Rundumsorglospaket: Der Pro Elite von Feedback Sports ist zwar der teuerste Montageständer im Test, bietet aber auch das – gemeinsam mit Topeak – beste Gesamtpaket aus Standsicherheit, sehr guter Klemmung und leichter Handhabung.
....."_

Und fühle mich erneut bestätigt: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.......


----------



## powstria (2. Februar 2021)

steve73 schrieb:


> Zurück zu den Montageständern, der Test sagt alles:
> LINK: https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/zubehoer/9-montagestaender-fuer-bikes-im-test/
> 
> Ich zitiere ds Fazit:
> ...


naja den Lidl Ständer haben sie gar nicht als Konkurrent zugelassen - spielt vermutlich in einer höheren Liga als diese Kreisklasse im Test 😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Februar 2021)

Der doofe Lidl Ständer funzt bei mir schon seit über 5 Jahren.


----------



## nosaint77 (2. Februar 2021)

Irgendwie kann ich dem Test nicht viel abgewinnen. Der Parktool hat immer noch diese konische Klemmung für die Drehbewegung, die sich gerne festfrisst. Davon aber kein Wort im Test. Stattdessen wird eine fehlende Auszugsbegrenzung bemängelt, die Leute mit zwei linken Händen daran hindert eine Dummheit zu begehen. Wer ernsthaft seinen 36kg eBike-Klumpen montiert in die Höhe hievt, um sich kurz wie Matthias Steiner zu fühlen, dem gehört es einfach nicht anders


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Der doofe Lidl Ständer funzt bei mir schon seit über 5 Jahren.


Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle noch einen zweiten kaufen. Ich bin auch schon am schauen


----------



## Joehigashi80 (3. Februar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle noch einen zweiten kaufen. Ich bin auch schon am schauen


Hab ich letztes Jahr gekauft, ist noch verpackt.


----------



## GoldenerGott (3. Februar 2021)

Ich habe jetzt seit 20 Jahren den Rose Montageständer. Ja, man kann ihn nicht zusammenklappen und die Schnellspanner zur Fixierung von Neigung und Höhe gehen nicht so super leichtgängig. Ab Werk ist der Klemmmechanismus Murks, weil man immer nachjustieren muss. Den Klemmhebel habe ich mir umgebaut. Jetzt reicht einmal umklappen und der Rahmen ist fest fixiert. Die Füße sind an meinem noch nicht eingerissen. Er steht fest. Aus meiner Sicht eine preiswerte Alternative für die Hobbywerkstatt. Auch die Ablage ist unverzichtbar. Dafür muss man bei anderen Herstellern noch extra zahlen. Ich mach mal ein Bild von der Klemmung, damit man sich den Umbau vorstellen kann.


----------



## morph027 (3. Februar 2021)

Den hab ich jetzt auch seit 10 Jahren und kann dir da quasi in allen Punkten zustimmen.

Erst gestern missbraucht, um meinen Evoc mit Bike an der Kofferwaage zu wiegen. 32kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischpoke (3. Februar 2021)

Ich habe auch einen von Rose. Bis auf die Farbe (meiner ist rot) sieht er identisch aus. Ich finde ihn auch okay. Ohne einen Vergleich zu haben, stelle ich mir bei einem hochwertigeren Ständer vor, dass ich damit alle Rahmenformen klemmen kann. Mein Carbonbike kann ich aufgrund der Formgebung des Rahmen nirgends klemmen. Dafür ist die Klemme einfach zu klein. Oder gibt es da eine Alternative Klemme bei Rose? Was ich ausserdem erwarten würde bei einem teureren Produkt, wäre eine höhere Klemmkraft. Die Klemme kommt bereits bei einem 15Kg Enduro an ihre Grenzen. Hier knarzt sie bereits hörbar bzw. verwindet sich. Gerne würde ich das Bike je nach Arbeit auch mal schräg am Ständer fixieren. Dabei habe ich aber kein gutes Gefühl. Ich würde vermuten, mehr Geld zu zahlen, macht sich an der Stelle schon bemerkbar. Vor ein paar Jahren war es mir das nicht wert. Heute schon


----------



## Aninaj (3. Februar 2021)

Mischpoke schrieb:


> Mein Carbonbike kann ich aufgrund der Formgebung des Rahmen nirgends klemmen. Dafür ist die Klemme einfach zu klein. Oder gibt es da eine Alternative Klemme bei Rose?


Hier würde sich anbieten an der Sattelstütze zu klemmen, statt den Rahmen direkt. Mache ich zumindest mit genau diesem Ständer auch so.
Was ich auch gut finde, ist die Teileversorgung. Mir ist der Griff kaputt gegangen, bei Rose einfach für wenige Taler einen neuen bestellt. So muss das sein 👍🏻


----------



## Mischpoke (3. Februar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hier würde sich anbieten an der Sattelstütze zu klemmen, statt den Rahmen direkt. Mache ich zumindest mit genau diesem Ständer auch so.



Einig. Mache ich genauso. Ist aber oftmals nur ein Kompromiss.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2021)

Ich habe auch einen Ständer....


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Februar 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Ständer....


foto?!


----------



## nosaint77 (3. Februar 2021)

Ich bräuchte einen... Äh...
					

Besten Bilder, Videos und Sprüche und es kommen täglich neue lustige Facebook Bilder auf DEBESTE.DE. Hier werden täglich Witze und Sprüche gepostet!




					debeste.de


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Für alle bärtigen #Enduro-Shredder und/oder #Gravel-Rider gibt es heute das Brooklyn Soap Company Whiskey-Bartpflege-Set für 20,62 (Prime, sonst zzgl. Versand)
> Made in Germany, echt feines Zeug 👌🏼


In der Seife sind sodium Coco Sulfate
Ist nicht weiter tragisch aber nicht perfekt

Made in Germany ist für Pflegeprodukte kein Qualitätssiegel. 

Nur das Öl ist unbedenklich

Codecheck App ist für Drogerie Artikel super!


----------



## youdontknow (7. Februar 2021)

Hat schon jemand mit dem Gutschein für Maciag ein paar gute Schnäppchen entdeckt? Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche aber bis auf ein paar Reifen (kann man immer brauchen) hab ich noch nichts entdeckt.


----------



## ghostriderXxX (7. Februar 2021)

Gab es nicht die Woche einen Bike Components Gutschein in Höhe von 10€? Finde den gerade nicht mehr...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. Februar 2021)

...den gab es *nur *für die Besucher eines Schrauberkurses - sonst hätte ich mir die PD-EH500 für insgesamt 46€ inkl. Versand geholt. Da aber die Bikebranche ja allgemein so gebeutelt ist habe ich das natürlich nicht gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (7. Februar 2021)

hat jmd Erfahrungen mit dem FFWD Outlaw  XC wheelset von RCZ?
Hab dazu wenig im Netz gefunden.
Danke!

edit: gerade gesehen: gibts bei FFWD direkt zum selben Preis ohne Wartezeit!👍💪


----------



## hw_doc (7. Februar 2021)

powstria schrieb:


> keine Sorge, gibt’s bald im Bikemarkt



Und vielleicht auch wieder im 29er Verkaufsfaden...


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (7. Februar 2021)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> hat jmd Erfahrungen mit dem FFWD Outlaw  XC wheelset von RCZ?
> Hab dazu wenig im Netz gefunden.
> Danke!
> 
> edit: gerade gesehen: gibts bei FFWD direkt zum selben Preis ohne Wartezeit!👍💪


Ich habe mir den Lufradsatz vor etwa 1,5 Jahren gekauft. Direkt bei Ffwd. Die haben mir die Naben, Vorne 100mm und hinten boost problemlos und ohne Aufpreis verbaut. Ich bin mit dem Satz sehr. Zufrieden. Nur normales Tubelessband hat auf dem Carbon nicht gehalten. Habe es dann mit Gorillatape geklebt, hält bis jetzt problemlos.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Februar 2021)

ghostriderXxX schrieb:


> Gab es nicht die Woche einen Bike Components Gutschein in Höhe von 10€? Finde den gerade nicht mehr...



BC hats rausgefunden und MTB-News hat wohl alle Spuren gelöscht...


----------



## T0niM0ntana (8. Februar 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> BC hats rausgefunden und MTB-News hat wohl alle Spuren gelöscht...


 Hatte ihn auch noch mitgenommen...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Februar 2021)

da noch einige Rückfragen kommen, *der Code ist nicht mehr gültig!*


----------



## Mischpoke (8. Februar 2021)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> hat jmd Erfahrungen mit dem FFWD Outlaw  XC wheelset von RCZ?
> Hab dazu wenig im Netz gefunden.
> Danke!
> 
> edit: gerade gesehen: gibts bei FFWD direkt zum selben Preis ohne Wartezeit!👍💪




Fahre ihn auch in meinem Trailfully. Bislang absolut unauffällig. Service von FFWD ist auch sehr gut👌


----------



## Daniel1893 (9. Februar 2021)

weiß nicht ob das schon immer so war aber bei RCZ sind heute alle "Laufradsätze" getrennt nach Vorder- und Hinterrad drin.
Bei den Versandkosten fallen dann pro Artikel im Warenkorb 16€ (neulich waren es noch 12) an. 
Fällt bei den ganz teuren Sachen nicht weiter ins Gewicht aber bei einem Satz für 160€ dann noch 32€ Versand ist schon etwas frech.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Februar 2021)

und vor allem wenn ein Teil nicht geliefert wird stehst du mit einen halben LR Satz da .... meiner Meinung hat dadurch RCZ die letzte Zeit massiv an Attraktivität verloren .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (9. Februar 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob das schon immer so war aber bei RCZ sind heute alle "Laufradsätze" getrennt nach Vorder- und Hinterrad drin.
> Bei den Versandkosten fallen dann pro Artikel im Warenkorb 16€ (neulich waren es noch 12) an.
> Fällt bei den ganz teuren Sachen nicht weiter ins Gewicht aber bei einem Satz für 160€ dann noch 32€ Versand ist schon etwas frech.



Blöd ist es natürlich auch wenn eines mit Centerlock und das andere mit 6loch Befestigung kommt, Decals können auch unterschiedliche Farbe haben...


----------



## hasardeur (9. Februar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Blöd ist es natürlich auch wenn eines mit Centerlock und das andere mit 6loch Befestigung kommt, Decals können auch unterschiedliche Farbe haben...


Decals kann man entfernen und für Centerlock gibt es Adapter auf 6-Loch.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Decals kann man entfernen und für Centerlock gibt es Adapter auf 6-Loch.



Ja, ist aber alles weit entfernt von schön!
Dass die Decals bei den Systemlaufrädern von DT auch nicht spurlos entfernbar sind, ohne sich auch vom Schwarz darunter zu trennen, kommt noch dazu.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Februar 2021)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja, ist aber alles weit entfernt von schön!
> Dass die Decals bei den Systemlaufrädern von DT auch nicht spurlos entfernbar sind, ohne sich auch vom Schwarz darunter zu trennen, kommt noch dazu.


Hab 2 Sätze m1900 mit Aceton einwandfrei gesäubert..


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hab 2 Sätze m1900 mit Aceton einwandfrei gesäubert..


Joa, trifft aber auf die leichteren nicht unbedingt zu. @null-2wo kann ein Lied davon singen.


----------



## seblubb (9. Februar 2021)

Wird mal wieder festgestellt, dass (RCZ) Schnäppchen durchaus ihre Haken haben können? 




BigJohn schrieb:


> @null-2wo kann ein Lied davon singen.


sein musikalischer Geschmack in allen Ehren aber singen wollt' ich ihn nicht hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hab 2 Sätze m1900 mit Aceton einwandfrei gesäubert..


Kann es sein, dass die Decals einfach weiß bzw. grau waren? Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die Felgen mit bunten Decals die hartnäckig zu cleanenden sind.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Februar 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Joa, trifft aber auf die leichteren nicht unbedingt zu. @null-2wo kann ein Lied davon singen.


Na, dann💩
Ging aus deinem Post nicht so hervor


BigJohn schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Decals einfach weiß bzw. grau waren? Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die Felgen mit bunten Decals die hartnäckig zu cleanenden sind.


Weiß


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Februar 2021)

Bei RCZ hab ich schon so oft LRS bestellt die nicht gekommen sind, das mit den Decals ist also im RL überhaupt kein Problem ☝🏼


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Bei RCZ hab ich schon so oft LRS bestellt die nicht gekommen sind, das mit den Decals ist also im RL überhaupt kein Problem ☝🏼


Musst dir halt beim Bestellen mehr Mühe geben. Meine sind alle geliefert worden


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Februar 2021)

Wollte auch bei Rcz ein E1900 Vorderrad bestellen, aber da stand Not in Stock und irgendwas von 20 Tagen Lieferzeit. Was denn nun? Gutscheincodes kann man da wohl erst nach bezahlen bei Paypal eingeben? 
Seltsam....


----------



## Tobionassis (9. Februar 2021)

Dass man Gutscheincodes NACH dem bezahlen eingibt, wäre mir neu. Selbst bei rcz 😅
Und dass man bei rcz Geduld braucht, sollte auch bekannt sein.


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Februar 2021)

Hab halt nix gefunden wo man den Gutscheincode eingeben kann. 
Not in Stock heißt für mich ausverkauft. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Flo7 (9. Februar 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hab halt nix gefunden wo man den Gutscheincode eingeben kann.
> Not in Stock heißt für mich ausverkauft. 🤷🏻‍♂️




Im Warenkorb kannst du den Code eingeben... Not in Stock ist bei RCZ eigentlich alles, daher auch die 20Tage  Lieferzeit!

Wenns wirklich ausverkauft ist steht "OUT OF STOCK"

Aja, ganz wichtig die Seite auf "dein" Land umzustellen.-> rechts oben!


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hab halt nix gefunden wo man den Gutscheincode eingeben kann.
> Not in Stock heißt für mich ausverkauft. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Not in stock heisst, dass Zeug liegt noch beim OEM auf der Rampe. Wenn du es in den Warenkorb legen kannst, dort ist auch das GS Eingabefeld. Dann kann man es auch bestellen.
Das Lieferdatum weiss rcz wahrscheinlich selbst nicht.


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Februar 2021)

Danke jetzt hab ich’s, aber kein Gutscheincode gültig. 
Dann eben nicht.

Bin mir eh nicht sicher, ob ein E1900 Vorderrad (35er Breite), mit einem E1900 Hinterrad (30er Breite) harmonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Februar 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Danke jetzt hab ich’s, aber kein Gutscheincode gültig.
> Dann eben nicht.
> 
> Bin mir eh nicht sicher, ob ein E1900 Vorderrad (35er Breite), mit einem E1900 Hinterrad (30er Breite) harmonieren.


Warum meinst? Kannst ja vorne 2.6 und hinten 2.4 fahren 😂


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Februar 2021)

*


----------



## Fury (9. Februar 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Danke jetzt hab ich’s, aber kein Gutscheincode gültig.
> Dann eben nicht.
> 
> Bin mir eh nicht sicher, ob ein E1900 Vorderrad (35er Breite), mit einem E1900 Hinterrad (30er Breite) harmonieren.


Wieso nicht? Mach ich sogar absichtlich!


----------



## youdontknow (9. Februar 2021)

Ich geiere bei RCZ auch schon eine Zeit nach einem "gut & günstig" Hinterrad aber nix zu holen aktuell und trotz erfolgreicher Anmeldung zum Newsletter, hab ich noch keinen bekommen (oder der kommt nur quartalsweise ).


----------



## JanSTR (9. Februar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich geiere bei RCZ auch schon eine Zeit nach einem "gut & günstig" Hinterrad aber nix zu holen aktuell und trotz erfolgreicher Anmeldung zum Newsletter, hab ich noch keinen bekommen (oder der kommt nur quartalsweise ).


Die haben technische Probleme mit der Newsletteranmeldung schon seit ner Weile. Sie wollten wir per Email schrieben, sobald es wieder geht...


----------



## Tobionassis (10. Februar 2021)

Also in den letzten 14 Tagen gab es bei rcz massig dtswiss LRS in allen Preislagen und vor allem auch oft in 30mm.
Aber ja, oft freut man sich über den Newsletter, geht dann 10 Sekunden später auf die Seite und stellt fest.....gibts nicht mehr. 
Ich hatte neulich mal Glück und habe bestellt. 
Bin ja gespannt, wann die kommen. Eilt nicht, bin schon zufrieden, wenn die im März oder April kommen.... Hauptsache sie kommen überhaupt.


----------



## Splash (10. Februar 2021)

Tobionassis schrieb:


> Aber ja, oft freut man sich über den Newsletter, geht dann 10 Sekunden später auf die Seite und stellt fest.....gibts nicht mehr.


Ich denke, das hat was damit zu tun, dass die Newsletter irgendwie in Chargen versendet werden. Ich bekomme den Newsletter beispielsweise in französisch und in englisch. Eigentlich ist der französische Newsletter immer vor dem Newsletter in Englisch da - in der Zwischenzeit werde ich wohl nicht der Einzige sein, der schon mal shoppen geht. 
Wobei die Tage PRC1400 Laufräder drin waren - die konnte ich auch wenige Minuten nach Erhalt des Newsletter schon nicht mehr finden.


----------



## hardtails (10. Februar 2021)

Wann gibt es wieder den Lidl Montageständer?
Ist der gut?


----------



## davez (10. Februar 2021)

Aluhut schrieb:


> Wann gibt es wieder den Lidl Montageständer?
> Ist der gut?


Gibt bald einen Nachbau bei Aldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pattah (10. Februar 2021)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Warum meinst? Kannst ja vorne 2.6 und hinten 2.4 fahren 😂


ja, warum nicht.


----------



## RFID (10. Februar 2021)

Aluhut schrieb:


> Wann gibt es wieder den Lidl Montageständer?
> Ist der gut?



Gibts doch aktuell: Link

Wollte ich mir die Tage auch erst kaufen, hab mich dann aber doch für den Feedback Pro Elite entschieden.


----------



## Jaerrit (10. Februar 2021)

RFID schrieb:


> Gibts doch aktuell: Link


Hm, 35€, ob der was taugt 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## seblubb (10. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hm, 35€, ob der was taugt 🤷🏼‍♂️





Deleted 217350 schrieb:


> Smaul Smaul Smaul Smaul Smaul Smaul Smaul


😘


----------



## MacMan (10. Februar 2021)

RFID schrieb:


> Gibts doch aktuell: Link
> 
> Wollte ich mir die Tage auch erst kaufen, hab mich dann aber doch für den Feedback Pro Elite entschieden.



Der kostet aber dann auch das 6 fache.


----------



## Fury (10. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> 😘


Führst wieder Selbstgespräche mit deinem DA?  




Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hm, 35€, ob der was taugt 🤷🏼‍♂️



Für 35€ taugt der für Oich genug.

Den hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (10. Februar 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Führst wieder Selbstgespräche mit deinem DA?


wennman intällente Gespräche führe will geht dem nciht anners ☝️ 



Fury schrieb:


> Für 35€ taugt der für Oich genug.


meiner kam von 1 Sperrmüll


----------



## Fury (10. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> wennman intällente Gespräche führe will geht dem nciht anners ☝️


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Februar 2021)

RFID schrieb:


> Wollte ich mir die Tage auch erst kaufen, hab mich dann aber doch für den Feedback Pro Elite entschieden.


und den gibs jetzt beim aldi? krass!


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Februar 2021)

Sorry, aber die Verwendung dieses Bildes in Verbindung mit dem Spruch ist dermaßen geschmacklos. 

Hätte man sich auch sparen können...


----------



## DerHackbart (10. Februar 2021)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Verwendung dieses Bildes in Verbindung mit dem Spruch ist dermaßen geschmacklos.
> 
> Hätte man sich auch sparen können...


Musste erstmal die Bildersuche bemühen.... Dachte das wäre Photoshop.

Bei dem Hintergrund tatsächlich fragwürdige Verwendung.


----------



## ekm (11. Februar 2021)

Weil ja das Thema Lidl-Ständer jetzt wieder aktuell war, gibt es jetzt bei Real.. 









						Yaheetech Montageständer Reparaturständer für Fahrrad Klappbar 108-190 cm Verstellbar
					

Dank der stufenlose Höhenverstellbarkeit von 108 bis 190 cm kann man immer eine optimale Arbeitshöhe in verschiedenen Körperhaltungen finden Mittels der Werkzeugablage mit Magnetfach können Sie kleine Teile wie Schrauben & Muttern verwahren. Mithilfe 360° drehbarer...




					www.real.de


----------



## DerHackbart (11. Februar 2021)

Hat in der Vergangenheit Mal jemand nen 27,5er DT Swiss Laufradsatz bei RCZ gekauft, den er nicht mehr will?
Gern auch schmalere Maulweiten... Soll auf ein Gravelrad.

Falls sich jemand findet, gern PN an mich.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (11. Februar 2021)

easy_rider schrieb:


> Leider nicht in Stock





Flo7 schrieb:


> Not in Stock ist bei RCZ eigentlich alles, daher auch die 20Tage Lieferzeit!
> 
> Wenns wirklich ausverkauft ist steht "OUT OF STOCK"





Member57 schrieb:


> Not in stock heisst, dass Zeug liegt noch beim OEM auf der Rampe


----------



## Daniel1893 (11. Februar 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Weil ja das Thema Lidl-Ständer jetzt wieder aktuell war, gibt es jetzt bei Real..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer für den über 50€ zahlt dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Sonst bei Lidl immer für 25


----------



## ekm (11. Februar 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Wer für den über 50€ zahlt dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Sonst bei Lidl immer für 25


Deshalb auch hier und nicht bei den Schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (11. Februar 2021)

Taugt der denn was? Konnte dazu im forum nichts finden...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (11. Februar 2021)

Für 25€ (bei Lidl) kann man den Ständer schon mal ausprobieren. Er eignet sich aber nur für leichte Räder, da sich die Plastikklemmen sonst leicht verdrehen und alles flext.


----------



## ekm (12. Februar 2021)

Das "Original", aber 35 Euro..









						CRIVIT® Montageständer, für Fahrrad-Reparaturen, 360° …
					

CRIVIT® Montageständer, für Fahrrad-Reparaturen, 360° drehbar, auch für E-Bikes geeignet




					www.lidl.de


----------



## nosaint77 (12. Februar 2021)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Son Disc + dt331 in 27,5“ für 130€ inkl Versand
> 
> RCZ
> 
> Code: RCZDT2



Es gibt ein Umbauadapter von 12mm Steckachse auf 9mm QR, aber wie sieht es anders herum aus?


----------



## ONE78 (12. Februar 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Umbauadapter von 12mm Steckachse auf 9mm QR, aber wie sieht es anders herum aus?


gibt imho nicht, auf der achse ist ja der stator/rotor des dynamos fest


----------



## imun (12. Februar 2021)

Die XX1Kette kostet 66€


----------



## Soundnew (12. Februar 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Die XX1Kette kostet 66€


Habe sie eben noch zum Angebotspreis bestellt, da waren noch 4 verfügbar


----------



## der-gute (12. Februar 2021)

Soundnew schrieb:


> Habe sie eben noch zum Angebotspreis bestellt, da waren noch 4 verfügbar


Viel Spaß mit der dann gelieferten Einfachkette 🤪


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Februar 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der dann gelieferten, gebrauchten und verrosteten Einfachkette 🤪


Ich habe das für Dich mal kurz korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soundnew (12. Februar 2021)

Sehe ich super entspannt, wird direkt von Amazon verkauft, wenns Müll ist schicke ich die zurück


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich habe das für Dich mal kurz korrigiert


Die Kette habe ja schon mal zu dem Preis. Meine war nagelneu.


----------



## flipbubble (12. Februar 2021)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Für 25€ (bei Lidl) kann man den Ständer schon mal ausprobieren. Er eignet sich aber nur für leichte Räder, da sich die Plastikklemmen sonst leicht verdrehen und alles flext.


Jop, kann ich bestätigen. Die Plastikklemmen und die sind das Problem, können das Fahrrad nicht in jeder vorgegeben Position halten.


----------



## seblubb (12. Februar 2021)

habe bei meinem Lidl-DIng die Plastikmuffen mit durchgehenden Schrauben festgesetzt. Ist jetzt nicht mehr Variabel aber bombproof gegen verdrehen


----------



## Flo7 (12. Februar 2021)

hulster schrieb:


> War das eine Einzige? Finde keine mehr für den Preis.



nein, gab ein paar...


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Februar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> nein, gab ein paar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spiky76 (12. Februar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> nein, gab ein paar...


Als ich meine um 10:53 Uhr bestellt habe, gab es noch 4.


----------



## seblubb (12. Februar 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Sorry, jetzt hab ich auch mal den falschen Thread erwischt


und Zack hat's drei Foristen mit Herzkasper


----------



## luftschaukel (13. Februar 2021)

Verdammt! 
Ich habe mich lange dagegen gewehrt, aber ich habe es getan!
Ich habe gesündigt!
Ich habe bei RCZ was bestellt!

Ein DT Swiss H1900 30 Vorderrad für 88€. 
Nur die 16€ Versand sind ziemlich frech! 😡


----------



## JDEM (13. Februar 2021)

Das Ding wiegt ja auch ne Tonne, von daher sind die 16€ schon gerechtfertigt


----------



## luftschaukel (13. Februar 2021)

Ok, stimmt auch wieder. 😂


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Februar 2021)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Son Disc + dt331 in 27,5“ für 130€ inkl Versand
> 
> RCZ
> 
> Code: RCZDT2



Cool, danke! 
Hab ich gestern bestellt und warte jetzt mal ab, wann das Laufrad hier aufschlägt. 
Werde den SON dann umspeichen und in main Raleigh packen.


----------



## nixxda (13. Februar 2021)

Thule Kupplungsfahrradträger »EasyFold XT«
					

Komplett faltbar für bequeme Montage, Handhabung und Lagerung Hohe Zuladung ermöglicht den Transport von E-Bikes und schweren Mountainbikes…




					www.ninzin.de
				




Preis ist wirklich gut. Nur findet man absolut nichts zu dem Shop auf google oder sonst wo. 
Impressum ist deutsch und Zahlung wäre über Paypal mit Käuferschutz. Kommt mir trotzdem irgendwie komisch vor, da der Träger auch mehr als 100€ weniger kostet als bei anderen Shops.
Wie ist eure Einschätzung dazu?
Oder ist das vielleicht nen altes Modell?


----------



## Emerald287 (13. Februar 2021)

Hm, keine Registernummer, kein Registergericht, über google findet man nichts über den Laden, keine Umsatzsteuer-ID, Adresse ist eine große Lagerhalle, die lt. Google einer anderen Unternehmung zugewiesen, kein Geschäftsführer.

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.

Edit: In den AGB stehen die angeblichen Handelsregister drin, die allerdings mit der Nummer dem Dehner Gartencenter (große Kette) zugewiesen ist. Über diese Gartencenter Verwaltungs GmbH findet man auch nichts. Die angegebene Rufnummer von dem Unternehmen aus Radevormwald ist allerdings einem Ort in Bayern zugehörig.


----------



## Nd-60 (13. Februar 2021)

nixxda schrieb:


> Thule Kupplungsfahrradträger »EasyFold XT«
> 
> 
> Komplett faltbar für bequeme Montage, Handhabung und Lagerung Hohe Zuladung ermöglicht den Transport von E-Bikes und schweren Mountainbikes…
> ...


Der PayPal Link funktioniert bei mir gar nicht. Und die Seite ist sehr verdächtig. 
Finger weg!


----------



## davez (13. Februar 2021)

Dagegen sind die Lauf Gabeln wahre Schönheiten 

Motion Ride E18 Federgabel für 27.5" 150, 160 oder 170 mm Federweg direkt vom Hersteller
699,-- + 39,99€ Versand nach Deutschland
E18+ ist nicht reduziert.
 Motion Ride MTB Fork : Don't choose any more between pleasure and performance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Dagegen sind die Lauf Gabeln wahre Schönheiten
> 
> Motion Ride E18 Federgabel für 27.5" 150, 160 oder 170 mm Federweg direkt vom Hersteller
> 699,-- + 39,99€ Versand nach Deutschland
> ...


Sieht aus, wie eine Orthese für eine Trust Forke


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Dagegen sind die Lauf Gabeln wahre Schönheiten
> 
> Motion Ride E18 Federgabel für 27.5" 150, 160 oder 170 mm Federweg direkt vom Hersteller
> 699,-- + 39,99€ Versand nach Deutschland
> ...


Verstehe nicht wie man seinem bike sowas antun kann.mögliche Vorteile hin oder her 🤷🏼


----------



## Fury (13. Februar 2021)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wie man seinem bike sowas antun kann.mögliche Vorteile hin oder her 🤷🏼


Diebstahlschutz! ☝️


----------



## Splash (13. Februar 2021)

So hässlich wie die sind, erinnern die mich immer wieder an Parafork ...


----------



## Mischpoke (13. Februar 2021)

nixxda schrieb:


> Thule Kupplungsfahrradträger »EasyFold XT«
> 
> 
> Komplett faltbar für bequeme Montage, Handhabung und Lagerung Hohe Zuladung ermöglicht den Transport von E-Bikes und schweren Mountainbikes…
> ...



Ist zwar keine direkte Antwort auf deine Frage aber spar noch ein paar Euro und nimm diesen hier:



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BM5TG4S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Y6AWK61FF05PKMCFMV83
		


Ich habe den Eufab jetzt 2 Saisons benutzt und finde ihn richtig gut. Vllt eine Alternative für dich.


----------



## nixxda (13. Februar 2021)

Mischpoke schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine direkte Antwort auf deine Frage aber spar noch ein paar Euro und nimm diesen hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp. Weiß noch garnicht genau welcher es werden soll. 
Thule ist wahrscheinlich immer gut. Aber den Namen bezahlt man auch.


----------



## FritzeF (13. Februar 2021)

Mischpoke schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine direkte Antwort auf deine Frage aber spar noch ein paar Euro und nimm diesen hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
Hab die 3x Version davon und bin überzeugt. 
Wüsste nicht was man noch besser machen kann


----------



## DerHackbart (13. Februar 2021)

FritzeF schrieb:


> +1
> Hab die 3x Version davon und bin überzeugt.
> Wüsste nicht was man noch besser machen kann



 Habe auch den Premium 3 und bin zufrieden. Einzig die schienen könnte etwas weiter auseinander stehen. Aber Stabilität, Handling und Materialanmutung sind top.


----------



## Mischpoke (14. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich am Eufab nachbessern würde: vernünftige Schlösser im Griff (manchmal ist das Verschließen ein elendiges Gefummel), längere Schienen und andere Greifergeometrie (damit auch moderne Rahmen gut gegriffen werden können). Punkte 2 und 3 kann der Thule aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Februar 2021)

Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung im Test: Nur jedes zweite Modell ist sicher
					

Fahrradträger-Test 2021 der Stiftung Warentest: Finden Sie heraus, mit welchen Trägern für die AHK Sie sicher unterwegs sind!




					www.test.de
				




Die Stiftung Warentest hat Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung getestet. Insgesamt acht Modelle für 450 bis 665 Euro traten im Test an, darunter Fahrradträger von Thule, Uebler und Atera. Kupplungsträger gelten als die sichersten Fahrradträger. Ein Blick in die Testergebnisse lohnt sich dennoch, denn einige Modelle patzten im Crashtest. Die Noten reichen von Gut bis Mangelhaft.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Februar 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung im Test: Nur jedes zweite Modell ist sicher
> 
> 
> Fahrradträger-Test 2021 der Stiftung Warentest: Finden Sie heraus, mit welchen Trägern für die AHK Sie sicher unterwegs sind!
> ...


Hab einen Atera, da gefällt mir die Rahmen Klemmung deutlich besser, als die Klammern bei Thule, weil sie den Rahmen komplett umschließen.


----------



## Hans (14. Februar 2021)

Thule VeloSpace XT | Thule | Deutschland
					

Thule VeloSpace XT - Der vielseitige Fahrradträger für Fahrräder jeder Art – von E-Bikes und Fatbikes bis hin zu Kinderfahrrädern.




					www.thule.com
				




Hab mir vor einem Jahr die Arbeit gemacht, bei einem Händler verschiedene Träger zu testen , also ein Rad zu befestigen.
Der im link ist es geworden
Der hat mehrere entscheidende Vorteile 
Der hinter Bügel ist deutlich breiter und höher als bei den meisten anderen, da bist Du viel flexibler beim befestigen der bikes
Die Schienen sind breiter als bei vielen anderen, meine 29er passen problemlos drauf
Der Abstand zwischen den Trägern ist so groß, das ich selbst zwei ebikes ohne Kontakt montieren kann

Nachteil, er ist nicht faltbar, brauch ich aber nicht
Klarer Kauftipp 👍


----------



## k0p3 (14. Februar 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hab einen Atera, da gefällt mir die Rahmen Klemmung deutlich besser, als die Klammern bei Thule, weil sie den Rahmen komplett umschließen.



+1

Ich habe den Atera Strada eBike M seit 2014 und bin wirklich zufrieden damit. Das Teil wurde über Jahre hinweg einge tausend Kilometer mit teils 25kg eBikes nicht geschont. Die letzte Zeit auch Radstände mit 1300mm . Wobei ich bei einem Neukauf da eher auf die Größe ML gehen würde. M ist sehr grenzwertig.

Mit dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bin ich absolut zufrieden

Die Klemmung mit den Strips ist gut gelöst und nach all der Zeit immer noch absolut in Ordnung.
Der Schienenabstand ist mit 23cm schön breit.

Die Nachteile:
Er ist nicht faltbar und optisch nicht so schön wie Thule, Uebler usw.


----------



## ollum104 (14. Februar 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Ich habe den Atera Strada eBike M seit 2014 und bin wirklich zufrieden damit. Das Teil wurde über Jahre hinweg einge tausend Kilometer mit teils 25kg eBikes nicht geschont. Die letzte Zeit auch Radstände mit 1300mm . Wobei ich bei einem Neukauf da eher auf die Größe ML gehen würde. M ist sehr grenzwertig.
> 
> ...


Dito...

Seit 2013 unzählige DHler, E-Bikes, Kinderräder und mittlerweile Carbon-Renner und Zeitfahrmaschienen.... Noch nie Probleme. Handling immer noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## seven21 (14. Februar 2021)

Hab den Thule Easyfold XT 934. Das Ding ist der Hammer. Im Bekanntenkreis wird es, insofern nicht 4 Räder transportiert werden müssen, ständig ausgliehen.

Großer Abstand zwischen den Rädern, auch langer Radstand ist kein Problem. Lange Straps für die Felgen, die auch wirklich um große Umfänge passen. Dazu noch ein Schutz, dass man den Carbonrahmen nicht kaputtdreht. Hab das allerdings noch nicht wirklich getestet 😏

Handling ist überragend und er braucht zusammengeklappt wenig Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (14. Februar 2021)

12 cm schmäler und 3 Zentimeter weniger Abstand zwischen den bikes als der Velo Space 😎


----------



## Diablokg (15. Februar 2021)

Dafür klappbar und platzsparend aufzubewahren


----------



## Danimal (15. Februar 2021)

Wo ich nebenan wieder die Shout sehe - hat hier jemand bereits eine Message oder Shout von RCZ bekommen??


----------



## Zaskarpeter (15. Februar 2021)

in Berlin fahren zwei davon rum, schon seit Herbst 2020


----------



## bobons (15. Februar 2021)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> in Berlin fahren zwei davon rum, schon seit Herbst 2020


Ja, so ein Bordstein braucht auch definitiv über 150 mm Federweg, am besten mit 38% SAG. Das darf man nicht unterschätzen.

Ja schon klar, auch da gibt's Hügelchen.


----------



## Pitchshifter (17. Februar 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hope F20 Plattformpedale - Bikerleben 109,-
> 
> Hope Carbon Handlebar - 31.8mm - 780mm - 20mm Rise - Bikerleben 139,-


Hat bei "Bikerleben" schon mal jemand bestellt? Bin gespannt, ob die Hope Pedale überhaupt verfügbar sind, falls ja, ist das ein sehr feiner Preis.


----------



## luftschaukel (17. Februar 2021)

Ja, hab schon paar mal da bestellt!


----------



## RFID (17. Februar 2021)

Hab dort schon mal Hope Pedale gekauft. Lieferzeit war damals ca. 14 Tage.


----------



## Homer4 (17. Februar 2021)

Hab schon oft bestellt. Alles prima, auch guter E-Mail Kontakt. Unterschätzter Händler!


----------



## Remux (17. Februar 2021)

Hab bei denen vergangene Woche eine MT 5 zu einem guten Preis bestellt. War innerhalb von 3 Tagen bei mir und telefonisch war auch sofort jemand erreichbar. Haben dann sogar kostenlos zwei Shimano Oliven für Shigura beigelegt. Besser gehts an sich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Hab bei denen vergangene Woche eine MT 5 zu einem guten Preis bestellt. War innerhalb von 3 Tagen bei mir und telefonisch war auch sofort jemand erreichbar. Haben dann sogar kostenlos zwei Shimano Oliven für Shigura beigelegt. Besser gehts an sich nicht.


Ja die bremse ist billiger als Einzelteile zu kaufen 😱, aktuell ist der Preis gut! Gab es aber auch schon deutlich günstiger.. mit hc1


----------



## Remux (17. Februar 2021)

Betonung liegt auf gabs. In 2021 bzw Ende 2020 keinerlei Angebote mehr.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Betonung liegt auf gabs. In 2021 bzw Ende 2020 keinerlei Angebote mehr.


Ja ich weiß... Leider... Hab nur noch 1 da liegen die einen Neuaufbau... Die 2. Wird dann einem anderen Rad entliehen..


----------



## Fury (17. Februar 2021)

Jetzt bekomme ich laufend Newsletter von RCZ, aber wenn ich auf die Angebote in der Email klicke, wird mir der Artikel gar nicht angezeigt!
Was ist da los?


----------



## toxictwin (17. Februar 2021)

Nach dem Klick auf den Artikel landet man im RCZ Shop meistens nur in der Rubrik, meistens Hersteller, und nicht direkt beim Artikel. In der Rubrik muss man dann den entsprechenden Artikel selbst suchen. Ich kommt es auch vor, das es bestimmte Artikel gar nicht mehr gibt, obwohl sie oft noch lange in den Mails beworben werden.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Februar 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich laufend Newsletter von RCZ, aber wenn ich auf die Angebote in der Email klicke, wird mir der Artikel gar nicht angezeigt!
> Was ist da los?


Der Artikel war schon in einem früheren Newsletter und ist längst ausverkauft. Damit müssen wir wohl klar kommen


----------



## me72 (18. Februar 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich laufend Newsletter von RCZ, aber wenn ich auf die Angebote in der Email klicke, wird mir der Artikel gar nicht angezeigt!
> Was ist da los?


Also ich hatte auch erst 2 mal "Glück" mit Angeboten aus dem Newsletter, sprich: erst 2 mal waren Artikel aus dem Newsletter, die mich interessiert haben auch tatsächlich im Shop gelistet.

Einmal hab ich das Produkt aber nicht bekommen, sondern nach 3 Monaten mein Geld zurück und das andere Mal wars ein Schalthebel, wo dann der Versand doppelt soviel gekostet hätte, wie der reduzierte Schalthebel. Hab ich mir dann gar nicht erst bestellt...

So ganz hab ich den Sinn hinter dem Laden also auch noch nicht verstanden. Hat für mich ein bisschen was von Lotterie: vielleicht hab ich ja irgendwann auch mal Glück und 

es gibt einen Artikel der mich interessiert zu einem guten Preis
der ist auch noch im Shop gelistet
die Lieferkosten sind in einem angemessenen Verhältnis zum Artikelpreis
er wird tatsächlich geliefert
und entspricht dann auch noch in etwa dem, was man bestellt hat


----------



## null-2wo (18. Februar 2021)

ich verfolge rcz seit jahren eher sporadisch, aber irgendwann haste glück - hab ne seltene gabel mit knappen 1K UVP für 150 € aus blanker neugier geschossen, und die ist echt der hammer  war auch innerhalb drei tagen da.


----------



## goldencore (18. Februar 2021)

Mein DT XM1501 Vorderrad ist jetzt bei GLS (im Dezember bestellt). Leider gibt es nie das passende Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (18. Februar 2021)

Nehmt Euch nen RCZ-Faden, 92 Seiten echte Gefühle


----------



## BigJohn (18. Februar 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Mein DT XM1501 Vorderrad ist jetzt bei GLS (im Dezember bestellt). Leider gibt es nie das passende Hinterrad.


Doch, anfangs gabs die mit und ohne Boost


----------



## goldencore (18. Februar 2021)

Aber hinten nie in 30er Breite, oder?


----------



## BigJohn (18. Februar 2021)

Da wir auch noch die Laufradgröße als Variable haben, kann ich das nur schwer beantworten. Bei 29"-Laufrädern war die Auswahl sicherlich von Anfang an nicht so groß und die Bestände entsprechend schnell geplündert.


----------



## goldencore (18. Februar 2021)

27.5, ist ja aber auch müßig.


----------



## Poldi78 (18. Februar 2021)

Azrael schrieb:


> Bei Decathlon gibt es einen kompletten 27,5 er Laufradsatz für 205€ + Porto. Dabei ist die 12 Fach, 11-50 NX Kassette, Tektro Bremsscheiben (VR 180mm, HR ?), Hutchinson Toro 27,5 × 2,25 Reifen, SunRingle Düroc 30mm Felgen und Naben im Boost Standard. Der Freilauf ist Shimano.
> 
> Mountainbike-Laufräder 27,5" Switch & Ride 12 Gänge Boost | Rockrider | DECATHLON



Die haben die schonmal im Angebot gehabt...ich hab mir die als 2. LRS für den Bikepark geholt...die Reifen und Scheiben hab ich verkauft. Bei dem Preis brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen, wenn da was kaputt geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxictwin (19. Februar 2021)

@Poldi78 ist der vorne und hinten boost?


----------



## mrwulf (19. Februar 2021)

TrekTobi schrieb:


> CRIVIT® Montageständer, für Fahrrad-Reparaturen, 360° …
> 
> 
> CRIVIT® Montageständer, für Fahrrad-Reparaturen, 360° drehbar, auch für E-Bikes geeignet
> ...



und da isser wieder 😂

Wer Interesse hat, kann meinen kaum genutzten Lidl Montageständer für n 10er hier in Berlin abholen. 👍


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Februar 2021)

toxictwin schrieb:


> @Poldi78 ist der vorne und hinten boost?



@toxictwin meiner ist vorne und hinten boost. Ich denke nicht, dass die verschiedene Varianten hatten/haben, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass das hier auch der Fall ist. Zumal es ja auch in der Beschreibung so steht. Ansonsten wieder Retour schicken.


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Februar 2021)

TrekTobi schrieb:


> CRIVIT® Montageständer, für Fahrrad-Reparaturen, 360° …
> 
> 
> CRIVIT® Montageständer, für Fahrrad-Reparaturen, 360° drehbar, auch für E-Bikes geeignet
> ...



Taugt der was??   😂


----------



## Muckal (19. Februar 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Taugt der was??   😂



Seit bald 10 Jahren erfolgreich im Einsatz. Letztens hing sogar ein Krankenfahrstuhl dran.


----------



## Jaerrit (19. Februar 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> Letztens hing sogar ein Krankenfahrstuhl dran.


----------



## Muckal (19. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


>



Q.e.d., danke!


----------



## Poldi78 (19. Februar 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> Seit bald 10 Jahren erfolgreich im Einsatz. Letztens hing sogar ein Krankenfahrstuhl dran.


Ich nutze ihn ja selber seit einigen Jahren....


----------



## Muckal (19. Februar 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich nutze ihn ja selber seit einigen Jahren....



Wäre der von Canyon, wäre er Ständer des Jahres.


----------



## unbekannt1990 (19. Februar 2021)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ständer des Jahres.


Name des Preises für den besten männlichen Hauptdarsteller in Heimatfilmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (19. Februar 2021)

Bei mir ist er seit 11 Jahren im Einsatz und da hängt mein 25kg E-Bike regelmäßig dran. Habe auch noch einen park Tool von dem ich mich trennen würde wenn einer einen sucht.


----------



## AnAx (19. Februar 2021)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> The one and only Lidl Ständer
> 
> ... und wer die Wartezeit nicht scheut, für 180 Taler vernünftige Trailbike Gabel
> *SR SUNTOUR Fork EPIXON TR ELITE 27.5" Disc 140mm RL-RC 15QLC2 Tapered White
> ...



Die gabs zuletzt am 16.02.2021 mit Code *RCZSTHC* für 92€* 👆*


----------



## Jaerrit (19. Februar 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Die gabs zuletzt am 16.02.2021 mit Code *RCZSTHC* für 92€*👆*


----------



## Nd-60 (19. Februar 2021)

Wer bei rcz ohne Code  bestellt, dem ist nicht zu helfen. 
Deren Lieferzeiten und Bedingungen sind sonst nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## seblubb (19. Februar 2021)

Ende 2021:

RCZ ist erste Sahne. Musste nur 3 Monate auf meine Lieferugn warten. Die üblichen Verdächtigen des Onlinehandels hatten 24-637 Monate Wartezeit prognostiziert


----------



## Jaerrit (19. Februar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wer bei rcz ohne Code  bestellt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.
> Deren Lieferzeiten und Bedingungen sind sonst nicht akzeptabel.


Ware die auf Lager ist kannst problemlos bestellen, die ist zügig da...


----------



## Nd-60 (19. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ware die auf Lager ist kannst problemlos bestellen, die ist zügig da...


Weiß ich. Hab ich schon gemacht. Aber wenn ich zw. 100 Euro und 4 Monate waren oder 170 und sofort wählen kann. Warte ich 4 Monate und nehme für das gesparte Geld den syntace Vector Carbon bei rcz gleich mit


----------



## Jaerrit (19. Februar 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Weiß ich. Hab ich schon gemacht. Aber wenn ich zw. 100 Euro und 4 Monate waren oder 170 und sofort wählen kann. Warte ich 4 Monate und nehme für das gesparte Geld den syntace Vector Carbon bei rcz gleich mit


Es gibt ja auch schon mal Gutscheine für lagernde Ware, das meinte ich...


----------



## Jaerrit (19. Februar 2021)

mir ist noch was eingefallen:


Jaerrit schrieb:


> Nehmt Euch nen RCZ-Faden, 92 Seiten echte Gefühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (19. Februar 2021)

einfach hier weiter quatschen


----------



## null-2wo (19. Februar 2021)

im sachen lieferzeiten war rcz echt vorreiter, jetz machens alle nach


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Leider nur in Größe S - OPEN Wide - Rahmen für 2.299 EUR


Was ist da denn los? Arbeitet OPEN an einem Nachfolger? Wieso sollte man das Teil für 30% weniger verkaufen? Ist doch zeitlos/Dauerbrenner


----------



## davez (19. Februar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Was ist da denn los? Arbeitet OPEN an einem Nachfolger? Wieso sollte man das Teil für 30% weniger verkaufen? Ist doch zeitlos/Dauerbrenner


Habe schon überlegt, ob ich die Schienbeine bei mir kürze, damit S passt  

In der Lackierung war es eine Sonderserie (das ist die Yeti Farbe) und wahrscheinlich wollen sie das jetzt vom Hof haben


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Habe schon überlegt, ob ich die Schienbeine bei mir kürze, damit S passt
> 
> In der Lackierung war es eine Sonderserie (das ist die Yeti Farbe) und wahrscheinlich wollen sie das jetzt vom Hof haben


Ja war es, die Bike Components Sonderedition oder so ähnlich. Aber trotzdem ne geile Farbe! Sonst sind Sondereditionen immer sofort ausverkauft.
Wenn du das Teil jetzt für 2300€ raushauen will ich nicht wissen wofür sie das Teil einkaufen


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Februar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ja war es, die Bike Components Sonderedition oder so ähnlich. Aber trotzdem ne geile Farbe! Sonst sind Sondereditionen immer sofort ausverkauft.
> Wenn du das Teil jetzt für 2300€ raushauen will ich nicht wissen wofür sie das Teil einkaufen


Die Frage ist eher was sie bezahlt haben EK Preis.😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Februar 2021)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher was sie bezahlt haben EK Preis.😂


Das meine ich ja...


----------



## davez (22. Februar 2021)

Oliverz87 schrieb:


> Bei "Readly" gibt es aktuell 2 Testmonate für 1,98€
> Dort lassen sich rückwirkend alle "bike" Magazine lesen.
> 
> 
> ...


Für alle die nicht genug bekommen können, die Testsiege von Canyon zu nachzulesen, sicherlich ein attraktives Angebot


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht genug bekommen können, die Testsiege von Canyon zu nachzulesen, sicherlich ein attraktives Angebot


ach echt, ist "BIKE" so Canyon verbunden? Lese es eher sporadisch


----------



## davez (22. Februar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> ach echt, ist "BIKE" so Canyon verbunden? Lese es eher sporadisch


Ja, ist in der Tat schon manchmal fremdschämen. Im letzten Jahr wurden erhebliche Qualitätsmängel bei einem Bike festgesellt und auch das zweite von Canyon gelieferte Exemplar hatte die gleichen Mängel - Endnote war dennoch ein "sehr gut". Das war schon ziemlich krass.


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Ja, ist in der Tat schon manchmal fremdschämen. Im letzten Jahr wurden erhebliche Qualitätsmängel bei einem Bike festgesellt und auch das zweite von Canyon gelieferte Exemplar hatte die gleichen Mängel - Endnote war dennoch ein "sehr gut". Das war schon ziemlich krass.


Wurde vermutlich durch den perfekten Kundenservice so gut gelöst, das man es bei der Bewertung außer Acht lassen konnte ☝🏼


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wurde vermutlich durch den perfekten Kundenservice so gut gelöst, das man es bei der Bewertung außer Acht lassen konnte ☝🏼


Glaube ich kaum. Mein Kollege wartet schon seit Wochen auf einen Grail 6.0 AL Ersatzrahmen, nachdem nach weniger als 9tkm die Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist.


----------



## Jaerrit (22. Februar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Glaube ich kaum. Mein Kollege wartet schon seit Wochen auf einen Grail 6.0 AL Ersatzrahmen, nachdem nach weniger als 9tkm die Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


>


nee nee, sagten schon dass es länger dauern könnte...


----------



## seblubb (22. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


>


Falsch angewendet, Boomer


----------



## isartrails (22. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Ja, ist in der Tat schon manchmal fremdschämen. Im letzten Jahr wurden erhebliche Qualitätsmängel bei einem Bike festgesellt und auch das zweite von Canyon gelieferte Exemplar hatte die gleichen Mängel - Endnote war dennoch ein "sehr gut". Das war schon ziemlich krass.


Wenn der ehemalige stellvertretende Chefredakteur der BIKE inzwischen in gehobener Position bei Canyon arbeitet, dann kann das schonmal passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Februar 2021)

da haben wir die Verbindung zwischen Canyon und BIKE








						»bike«-Veteran Christoph Listmann wechselt zu Canyon Bicycles - radmarkt.de
					

Nach über 20 Jahren beim Publikumsmagazin »bike« sucht Christoph Listmann (bild rechts und Bildmitte unten) – zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt als stellvertretender Chefredakteur und Ressortleiter »Test und Technik« im Einsatz – auf eigenen Wunsch eine neue Herausforderung. Nicht bei einem Verlag...




					radmarkt.de
				




edit: @isartrails war schneller


----------



## Aldar (22. Februar 2021)

KRASS !!! Leute aus der Radbranche arbeiten bei Firmen aus der Radbranche


----------



## Steefan (22. Februar 2021)

PowerBar Isoactive Pulver Lemon 600g-Dose + Trinkflasche für 3,90​




__





						Powerbar Isoactive Lemon Bottle Onpack online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Isotonisches Sportgetränk im Set mit Trinkflasche Beim Sport verlierst du durch Schwitzen Wasser und Elektrolyte. Dein Körper braucht die richtige Zusammenstellung von Elektrolyten und Kohlenhydraten, um Wasser effektiver aufnehmen zu können. Darüber hinaus ist die richtige Energieversorgung...




					www.hibike.de
				




Noch 5 Stück


----------



## davez (22. Februar 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> KRASS !!! Leute aus der Radbranche arbeiten bei Firmen aus der Radbranche


Reiner Zufall, dass der Seriensieger aller Vergleichstests den leitenden Redakteur einstellt


----------



## Danimal (22. Februar 2021)

Seit der Listi da weg ist gibt‘s wohl quasi keinen Kontakt mehr. Davon ab: das Forum hier ist doch kein Stück besser, wie man an den Canyon-Awards sehen kann.


----------



## Aldar (22. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall, dass der Seriensieger aller Vergleichstests den leitenden Redakteur einstellt


Warum zum Teufel Arbeitet dann nicht die hälfte der MTB -News User dort? oder tut ihr das alle und ich bin die Ausnahme


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. Februar 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall, dass der Seriensieger aller Vergleichstests den leitenden Redakteur einstellt



Einspruch - les die Zeitung sonst nicht, aber bei diesem Vergleichstest hat das Ground Control gewonnen.









						4 Duelle: Einsteiger-Bikes im harten Vergleich - Test 2020: Mountainbikes für Einsteiger
					

Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual: Wir haben zwei Lesern, die sich zum ersten Mal ein Mountainbike kaufen wollen, bei der Suche nach der richtigen Bike-Kategorie geholfen. Das Ergebnis überraschte!




					www.bike-magazin.de
				




... ist doch die Zeitung die Ihr meint?


----------



## hasardeur (22. Februar 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Einspruch - les die Zeitung sonst nicht, aber bei diesem Vergleichstest hat das Ground Control gewonnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dem Service, den Rose mittlerweile an den Tag legt, müssen die auch zu Canyon gehören. Kann es mir anders nicht erklären


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Februar 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei dem Service, den Rose mittlerweile an den Tag legt, müssen die auch zu Canyon gehören. Kann es mir anders nicht erklären


Mhhh ich hatte einen defekt am Freilauf von einem derer LR. Innerhalb von wenigen Tagen 4? Ausgetauscht und zurückgeschickt ohne Kosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. Februar 2021)

Stecke da leider gerade in einer ganz anderen Geschichte


----------



## xlacherx (23. Februar 2021)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Hat bei "Bikerleben" schon mal jemand bestellt? Bin gespannt, ob die Hope Pedale überhaupt verfügbar sind, falls ja, ist das ein sehr feiner Preis.


Ist mit unter meint "Lieblinigshändler". 
einige Magura Bremsen, Gabeln, Dämpfer, Kinderanhänger, jetzt mal n komlpettes bike... also ja ;-) kannst ja aber auch einfach mal ne Mail schreiben und fragen ob das gewünschte Zeug auf Lager liegt.


----------



## piilu (23. Februar 2021)

Bei mir hat es Rose auch verkackt und mich auch noch um 25€ betrogen


----------



## freetourer (23. Februar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es Rose auch verkackt und mich auch noch um 25€ betrogen


Wie das?


----------



## piilu (23. Februar 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wie das?


Hab mehrere größere Sachen wie ein Schaltwerk bestellt und Kleinkram war alles angeblich lieferbar, ohne Rückfrage hat man mir dann direkt nur ein paar Speichen und noch irgendwas kleines zugescickt und wegen einem nicht lieferbaren Teil hätte ich fast 2 Monate auf den Rest warten müssen. Hab dann die Speichen zurück geschickt mit dem vermerk alles stornieren der Rest wurde dann aber doch versickt, hab ich dann auch zurück geschickt, retour 2 ist bei denen auch noch verschwunden und am ende hat man mir für das Schaltwerk 25€ zu wenig zurück überwiesen. Nach mehrere Rückfragen keine Antwort mehr


----------



## sammy12300 (23. Februar 2021)

Ähnliches hier, eine Katastrophe im Service. Eingeschickte Reverb Mitte November. Mitte Januar kam die Stütze zurück. Leider ohne Hebel... Nach Ärger und Schuldzuweisungen an Sram wurde der "alte Hebel" gefunden (es war ein neuer) und geschickt. Jetzt fehlte aber der Verbinder zwischen Leitung und Hebel...
Nach Kontaktaufnahme mit allen Geschäftsführern auch erstmal zwei Wochen Schweigen im Wald. Letzte Woche komplett neue Stütze und kleiner Gutschein. Ende gut, alles gut, aber ein laaaaaanger Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. Februar 2021)

Ihr wisst, dass es einen eigenen Mimimi-Thread gibt?


----------



## Jaerrit (24. Februar 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> PEATY's Dichtmilch, 1L Pulle für 17,50€ bei r2-bike:
> 
> 
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/PEATYS-Dichtmilch-Tubeless-Sealant-1-l-SONDERANGEBOT


Kann die was? Also besser als Stans (die normale) oder Conti


----------



## seblubb (24. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ist die brauchbar? Sorry, falscher Thread


Depp


----------



## Danimal (24. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Kann die was? Also besser als Stans (die normale) oder Conti


Ich selbst habe die noch nicht probiert - habe aber übermorgen 2 Liter, um das nachzuholen . Die Milch wurde aber vielfach getestet und für gut befunden (sagt Tante Google).


----------



## Jaerrit (24. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Depp


Du mich auch 🤐


----------



## Teuflor (24. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte die mal, ist sehr schnell im reifen hart geworden. Rest ist in der Flasche vertrocknet... ich kauf die nimma. bleib bei conti


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. Februar 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Ich hatte die mal, ist sehr schnell im reifen hart geworden. Rest ist in der Flasche vertrocknet... ich kauf die nimma. bleib bei conti


echt schade. Wahrscheinlich muss sie deshlab auch jetzt bei r2-bike weg. Transparente Flasche, durch die UV Starhlung kommt tut wahrscheinlich auch sein übriges...


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. Februar 2021)

__





						Peatyˋs sealant - Erfahrungen
					

Also ich nutze die Milch jetzt eine Weile. Bin insgesamt nicht so zufrieden. Hatte mehrere Durchschläge (Maxxis Highroller Exo) und habe immer Luft verloren. Die Milch hat tatsächlich nicht richtig gedichtet, und das bei deutlich höherer Menge als bei Stans.  Beim Reifenwechsel klebt die Milch...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. Februar 2021)

das Zeug geht ja gar nicht! Zeiht euch mal den post rein





						Peatyˋs sealant - Erfahrungen
					

Jo kein flüssiger Anteil war eher negativ gemeint. Mische die jetzt mit Stans mal sehen wies wird. Hatte letzten nen Loch kn der Karkasse ohne flüssigen Anteil kannste es halt vergessen kannst schütteln wie du willst




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## DerHackbart (24. Februar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> das Zeug geht ja gar nicht! Zeiht euch mal den post rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war wohl die alte Mischung. Diese hatte ich auch und es war ne Katastrophe.

Die rezeptur wurde wohl aber verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (24. Februar 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Das war wohl die alte Mischung. Diese hatte ich auch und es war ne Katastrophe.
> 
> Die rezeptur wurde wohl aber verändert.


Und die alte gips jetzt für 17,50€ bei R2 🤣


----------



## null-2wo (24. Februar 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Das war wohl die alte Mischung. Diese hatte ich auch und es war ne Katastrophe.
> 
> Die rezeptur wurde wohl aber verändert.


ich hab beide probiert aber geschmeckt haben sie weder im kaffee noch im müsli


----------



## seblubb (24. Februar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich hab beide probiert aber geschmeckt haben sie weder im kaffee noch im müsli


🤦‍♂️ Müsli ist doch so 2010. Porridge ist angesagt ☝️


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. Februar 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Das war wohl die alte Mischung. Diese hatte ich auch und es war ne Katastrophe.
> 
> Die rezeptur wurde wohl aber verändert.


fragt sich nur wie man die beide auseinander halten kann und in wie weit die neue besser ist.


Jaerrit schrieb:


> Und die alte gips jetzt für 17,50€ bei R2 🤣


das ist ebe die Frage. Alt oder neu und was kann die neue?


null-2wo schrieb:


> ich hab beide probiert aber geschmeckt haben sie weder im kaffee noch im müsli


da fehlte wohl Agavendicksaft oder eben schnöder Zucker


seblubb schrieb:


> 🤦‍♂️ Müsli ist doch so 2010. Porridge ist angesagt ☝️


Porridge ist auch sowas von 2010, aber eigenartigerweise momentan modern. Wahrscheinlich weil schön einfach nur Wasser reindonnern und hoffen dass das enthaltene Milchpulver wirklich mal Milch war.


----------



## seblubb (24. Februar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Porridge ist auch sowas von 2010, aber eigenartigerweise momentan modern. Wahrscheinlich weil schön einfach nur Wasser reindonnern und hoffen dass das enthaltene Milchpulver wirklich mal Milch war.


Milchpulver?
Mein Porridge: Haferflocken, Weizenkleie, Leinsamen geschrotet, Zimt, Chia/Sesam/Sonnenblumenkerne, Milch(ersatz) erwärmen, Zoich rein, rühren bis es aussieht wie durchgekaut, Nüsse, Trockenfrüchte und n Schuss Rotwein und der Tag kann satrten


----------



## ma1208 (24. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Milchpulver?
> Mein Porridge: Haferflocken, Weizenkleie, Leinsamen geschrotet, Zimt, Chia/Sesam/Sonnenblumenkerne, Milch(ersatz) erwärmen, Zoich rein, rühren bis es aussieht wie durchgekaut, Nüsse, Trockenfrüchte und n Schuss Rotwein und der Tag kann satrten



Füllt das in eure Reifen, das dichtet ganz sicher ab!


----------



## seblubb (24. Februar 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Füllt das in eure Reifen, das dichtet ganz sicher ab!


Garantiert ohne Ammoniak, Streusalz oder Palmfett ☝️


----------



## DerHackbart (24. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Und die alte gips jetzt für 17,50€ bei R2 🤣


Wird wohl die neue sein.
Die alte Mischung wurde anno dunnemals (2018) für unter 10 Euro pro große Pulle verramscht.

Eins muss man der Milch aber lassen, die Glitter Partikel sind hartnäckig. Die finde ich heute noch an Werkzeug und in der Garage.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. Februar 2021)

Klebt wie Fensterkit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (24. Februar 2021)

Entweder sind die Schuhe schon weg oder der Link ist hin


----------



## Poldi78 (24. Februar 2021)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Entweder sind die Schuhe schon weg oder der Link ist hin


Hier scheint nur irgendwas  mit Link nicht zu stimmen. Über die Suche auf der Seite findet man die Schuhe noch...

https://www.hibike.de/pearl-izumi-x-alp-flow-herren-p4fc790d6db3297fde90ed7b2a5c8b483


----------



## boblike (24. Februar 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Hier scheint nur irgendwas  mit Link nicht zu stimmen. Über die Suche auf der Seite findet man die Schuhe noch...
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/pearl-izumi-x-alp-flow-herren-p4fc790d6db3297fde90ed7b2a5c8b483


Weiß jemand wie die ausfallen?


----------



## DerHackbart (24. Februar 2021)

boblike schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die ausfallen?


Laut Hibike etwas kleiner... Also lieber eine Nummer größer nehmen.


----------



## michael66 (24. Februar 2021)

Da ist eine Tabelle von Pearl Izumi dazu.

Schuhgrößen Herren
1:
Miss Deine Fußlänge (cm)…2:
Wähle Deine Größe (EU)…
24 cm 38,5
24,5   39
25      40
25,5   40,5
26      41
26,5   42
27      42,5
27,5   43
28      44
28,5   45
29      45,5
29,5   46
30      46,5
30,5   47
31      48
32      49,5


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Und die alte gips jetzt für 17,50€ bei R2 🤣


Bei e13 ist dafür die neue Mischung die Katastrophe. 😡
Jeder Reifen, der damit befüllt wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2021)

Mount Rushmore 
Der jüngste muss auch wo sein 🤔

Edit


----------



## bobons (24. Februar 2021)

Verkaufe e13 Tire Plasma 1 l, unbenutzt, für 10 Euro. Oder Tausch gegen 500 ml vom verdammt guten Conti Revosealant. Geht für MTB und RR, geilomat Digga!


----------



## seblubb (24. Februar 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mount Rushmore
> Der jüngste muss auch wo sein 🤔
> 
> Edit
> Anhang anzeigen 1215172


Du solltest dringend zum Urologen


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Du solltest dringend zum Urologen


Piss dich, Alde. 🤭


----------



## seblubb (24. Februar 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Piss dich, Alde. 🤭


Kann ich sogar ohne Schmerzensschreie 🥳


----------



## seblubb (24. Februar 2021)

_NoName schrieb:


> Bei denen läuft von oben aber auch wieder Wasser rein durch die Löcher, oder?





seblubb schrieb:


> Das große Loch zwischen Ferse und Lasche dichte ich immer mit meinem Fuß ab


----------



## Jaerrit (24. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Nächste Woche _Rausverkauf_ bei bike24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toll, uns was gibt’s da für Angebote? Also auch so richtig, mit Preisvergleich und so. Jedes Mal bekommt man ne Email-Benachrichtigung, und dann so ein Schrott  !!111elf!!!




Dafür lasse ich mich wecken, damit hier wer so nen Mist postet!!!


----------



## seblubb (24. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Toll, uns was gibt’s da für Angebote? Also auch so richtig, mit Preisvergleich und so. Jedes Mal bekommt man ne Email-Benachrichtigung, und dann so ein Schrott  !!111elf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hab ich n heißen Tip für dich: 






Alternativ Mal wieder den Torpedoschacht durchspülen


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Da hab ich n heißen Tip für dich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat doch in Hoden und braucht Bollerhin. 🤗


----------



## Jaerrit (24. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Da hab ich n heißen Tip für dich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gips das auch als Zäpfchen? Aber günstig bitte, Danke Ihnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Nächste Woche _Rausverkauf_ bei bike24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf was für Schnäppchen kann man sich denn hier gefasst machen?


----------



## JustSupertramp (25. Februar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Auf was für Schnäppchen kann man sich denn hier gefasst machen?



Wahrscheinlich 26"-Spikereifen und Energieriegel mit MHD 04/2021 in der Geschmacksrichtung Toast Hawaii


----------



## ernmar (25. Februar 2021)

die letzten beiden Saleaktionen von Bike24 waren fürn Arsch. Da wurden die gleichen Sachen zum gleichen Preis verschebelt die auch jetzt schon in der Sale Kategorie sind. Und das sind meistens nur alte Ramschteile die sie nicht losbekommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Februar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Auf was für Schnäppchen kann man sich denn hier gefasst machen?


Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es da etwas gescheites gibt. Bei der letzten Aktion vor zwei Wochen war auch nix gescheites dabei. Corona sei Dank braucht es kaum noch Schnäppchen um den Laden leer zu bekommen.


----------



## boblike (25. Februar 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Hier scheint nur irgendwas  mit Link nicht zu stimmen. Über die Suche auf der Seite findet man die Schuhe noch...
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/pearl-izumi-x-alp-flow-herren-p4fc790d6db3297fde90ed7b2a5c8b483


Servus,

wenn einer den Schuh in 48 bzw 49 bekommt und aus iwelchen Gründen nicht behalten will, bitte PN.
Meine Bestellung wurde leider storniert.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (25. Februar 2021)

Bei RCZ gibts gerade mit dem Code RCZHUM verschiedene Shimano-Naben günstig. Wenn man mit 28H und Straightpull leben kann, scheint mir der Preis mindestens für die XTR-Naben (besonders der andersfarbigen aber ansonsten anscheinend baugleichen MT900) sehr gut zu sein. Code funktioniert auch, wenn mehrere Naben im Warenkorb liegen.

Edit: Bestand wird schon weniger, vorhin gabs noch die "richtige" XTR-Hinterradnabe.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Februar 2021)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibts gerade mit dem Code RCZHUM verschiedene Shimano-Naben günstig. Wenn man mit 28H und Straightpull leben kann, scheint mir der Preis mindestens für die XTR-Naben (besonders der andersfarbigen aber ansonsten anscheinend baugleichen MT900) sehr gut zu sein. Code funktioniert auch, wenn mehrere Naben im Warenkorb liegen.
> 
> Edit: Bestand wird schon weniger, vorhin gabs noch die "richtige" XTR-Hinterradnabe.


ich tue mich immer sehr schwer solche Angebote ohne Links zu finden. "xtr hub" 0 Ergebnisse


----------



## Steefan (25. Februar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> ich tue mich immer sehr schwer solche Angebote ohne Links zu finden. "xtr hub" 0 Ergebnisse


Die Suchfunktion auf der RCZ-Seite ist schon sehr speziell.. geh am besten über die Markenübersicht:





__





						MARKEN RCZ Bike Shop
					

RCZ Bike Shop




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




und dann auf Shimano:





__





						Shimano - Les meilleurs prix chez RCZ Bike Shop
					

Tous les groupes de transmission VTT Shimano Deore, XT, SLX, XTR avec large choix de cassette, dérailleurs, boitier de pédalier, couronne, chaine, mais aussi tous vos vêtements et équipements aux meilleurs prix chez RCZ Bikeshop.




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Das sind dann 101 Artikel zurzeit (die fragliche XTR HR-Nabe ist allerdings schon weg)


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2021)

Einfach über den Menüpunkt "Brands" gehen. Du findest dann die 28H SP Naben, aber auch zwei XTR 32H J-bend-Naben, die Allerdings nur in 15x110


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (25. Februar 2021)

Hat es eigentlich einen Grund warum Shimano Naben generell selten empfolen werden?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. Februar 2021)

die können nur Bremsen, Schaltungen & Schuhe


----------



## DerHackbart (25. Februar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Hat es eigentlich einen Grund warum Shimano Naben generell selten empfolen werden?


Strahlend wenig Glamour aus und haben/hatten oft Konuslager verbaut. 
Industrielager sind da etwas einfacher in der Handhabung. Leichtgewichte sind die meisten Shimano Naben auch nicht...


----------



## null-2wo (25. Februar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Hat es eigentlich einen Grund warum Shimano Naben generell selten empfolen werden?


weil sie 💩 sind, möglicherweise.

die haben konuslager drin, die kann heutzutage keiner mehr richtig einstellen (auch ich habs verlernt) und wenn die lager hin sind, isses die ganze nabe. abgesehen davon: einfach und billig, schwer, ich hab sie alle kaputtgemacht (mindestens 5, ja, auch VR) und dazu noch


DerHackbart schrieb:


> wenig Glamour


----------



## piilu (25. Februar 2021)

Ok dachte immer Konuslager wären eigentlich ein nobrainer


----------



## seblubb (25. Februar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich hab sie alle kaputtgemacht


ach ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ximi (25. Februar 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Diverse Alpinestar-Sachen bei RCZ zum guten Kurs mit Rabattcode: *RCZALP*
> 
> P.S. Preis ist dann ca. 50% günstiger als der "regulär rabattierte" Preis. Für RCZ-Neulinge bitte vorher den RCZ-Thread lesen


👍Danke, hab´s jetzt bei einer Jacke probiert, mit Code trotz Versandkosten von 14,99€ ein Schnapper.... Meine Premiere bei RCZ, bin gespannt.
Ist aber eh erst für die nächste Saison gedacht, somit habe ich bei der Dauer ein "bisschen" Luft... 
🍿


----------



## Danimal (26. Februar 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Und die alte gips jetzt für 17,50€ bei R2 🤣


Auf meinen Pullen steht "New Formula" und der Inhalt beider Flaschen ist schön flüssig. Andere Nutzer sind damit offenbar auch deutlich zufriedener, als die hier im Forum. Das Zeug bleibt nach einem kurzen Experiment auf jeden Fall viel leichter an der Reifenwand haften, was insbesondere für den Anwendungsfall Nicht-TL-geeignete-Conti-RaceSport-Pellen-Dicht-Machen genau das Richtige sein könnte


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Februar 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Auf meinen Pullen steht "New Formula" und der Inhalt beider Flaschen ist schön flüssig. Andere Nutzer sind damit offenbar auch deutlich zufriedener, als die hier im Forum. Das Zeug bleibt nach einem kurzen Experiment auf jeden Fall viel leichter an der Reifenwand haften, was insbesondere für den Anwendungsfall Nicht-TL-geeignete-Conti-RaceSport-Pellen-Dicht-Machen genau das Richtige sein könnte


Danke Dir für die Info  Was aber jetzt auch nix mehr ausmacht, da nicht mehr lieferbar, oder ob ich das besser direkt drüben im Schnäppchen-Thread poste damit jeder Bescheid weiß 🤔🤭


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Februar 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Ok dachte immer Konuslager wären eigentlich ein nobrainer


Die Einstellerei ist halt extrem lästig, weil man's nicht im eingebauten Zustand machen kann.
Wenn man dann schaut, wie lange bei guten Naben mit Rillenkugellagern diese halten, fragen sich viele, ob sich die Mühe lohnt, zumal die Shimanos ja auch nicht so besonders leicht sind.

Noch gegen Shimano: Viele gibt's nur in Centerlock, was auch nicht jeder will.
Und die letzten Generationen XT waren offenbar nicht besonders haltbar, da gab's einige Berichte über gebrochene Hinterradachsen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Februar 2021)

ellogi schrieb:


> HIP PACK PRO 3 mit bladder für 68 Euro bei Amazon.de​


Ist bei mir immer 119,- od. 120. Ohne Bladder passt der Preis.


----------



## ellogi (27. Februar 2021)

Keine Ahnung. Auf dem Smartphone steht bei mir im Titel mit 1,5L hydration bladder. Würde mich nicht fest drauf verlassen. Das wäre wohl zu günstig.


----------



## heliusdh (27. Februar 2021)

Der Bladder liegt einzeln um 30€. Kommt immer noch günstiger


----------



## unbekannt1990 (27. Februar 2021)

nebulo schrieb:


> Fidlock Twist Flasche inklusive Halterung für 20,99€ zzgl. Versand 3,89€ bei Hibike (allerdings die alte Version)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist denn der Unterschied zur aktuellen Version? Und wäre die den Aufpreis wert?


----------



## piilu (27. Februar 2021)

Würde mich ja interessieren ob man eine Trinblase bekommt oder ein paar gebrauchte Socken


----------



## null-2wo (27. Februar 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zur aktuellen Version? Und wäre die den Aufpreis wert?


is marginal. bestell die. 
die neue is 10 ml kleinwr und hat ne staubkappe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (27. Februar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> is marginal. bestell die.
> die neue is 10 ml kleinwr und hat ne staubkappe.



Du hast Kuh- und Pferdescheißekappe falsch geschrieben!


----------



## isartrails (27. Februar 2021)

> Edit: bladder Situation unklar. Im Zweifel nicht bestellen.​


Wenn man lesen kann, dann ist nichts unklar.


> „Lieber Frau Geißel.
> Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unserem Produkt. Das HIP PACK PRO gibt es in zwei Ausführungen. Mit oder ohne 1,5l Trinkblase. Bei dem von Ihnen ausgewählten Artikel zum UVP von 90€ handelt es sich um die Ausführung ohne Trinkblase. Das EVOC Hip Pack Pro 3l + 1, 5l Bladder liegt bei UVP 120€.
> Wir hoffen unserer Information erleichtert Ihre Kaufentscheidung.
> Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Freude mit unserem Produkt.
> Ihr EVOC Team“



Auch sehr schön:


> Frage:
> Hey meine Trinkblase hat ein Loch. Was tun?
> Antwort:
> Eine neue kaufen
> ...


----------



## xrated (27. Februar 2021)

-


----------



## Fekl (27. Februar 2021)

Ich probiere es mal im Laber-Thread, auch wenn ich hier wahrscheinlich nur semi-richtig bin 
Und zwar will ich mein Nukeproof Snap Hardtail bergauffreundlicher machen. Momentan ist eine 400mm Sattelstütze drin, die aber noch einen Hauch zu kurz ist. Ich suche entweder eine ganz simple Dropper „Rohr in Rohr mit Schnellspanner“ so wie diese hier, oder eine Dropper mit Hebel unterm Sattel und min 150mm Drop, besser mehr. Die Gesamtlänge ausgefahren sollte so um die 450 liegen, dann sollte es gut passen. Durchmesser ist 30,9. Hat da jemand ne Idee oder noch was rumfliegen? Ich brauch halt echt ne lange Stütze, finde nichts Vernünftiges und der Dude aus dem Bikemarkt scheint momentan nicht aktiv zu sein. Thx ✌️


----------



## CrossX (27. Februar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> is marginal. bestell die.
> die neue is 10 ml kleinwr und hat ne staubkappe.


Dafür kann man die alte Flasche nicht vernünftig zusammen drücken und falls sie Mal runter fällt, ist sie lt diversen Tests direkt Schrott.
Ich würde mir die alte Flasche nicht mehr holen


----------



## kordesh (27. Februar 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Dafür kann man die alte Flasche nicht vernünftig zusammen drücken und falls sie Mal runter fällt, ist sie lt diversen Tests direkt Schrott.
> Ich würde mir die alte Flasche nicht mehr holen



Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kann meine Flasche zusammendrücken (das geht vielleicht etwas schwerer als bei anderen Flaschen) und runtergedonnert sind mir die Flaschen auch schon etliche Male. 
Ich habe jetzt an allen Rädern auf Fidlock umgerüstete, weil mir die Flaschen so gefallen. Habe auch nur die alten Versionen. Die aus dem Link


----------



## null-2wo (27. Februar 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Dafür kann man die alte Flasche nicht vernünftig zusammen drücken und falls sie Mal runter fällt, ist sie lt diversen Tests direkt Schrott.
> Ich würde mir die alte Flasche nicht mehr holen


was @kordesh sagt. ich hab beide versionen im einsatz. von der alten habe ich zwei gekillt - über eine bin ich drüber gefahren, die andere hat irgendwann nen riss an der aufnahme des magneten entwickelt. das kann die neue wahrscheinlich auch nach x kilometern. das gravity kit kann man sich getrost schenke. und die größte innovation ist die 


kordesh schrieb:


> Kuh- und Pferdescheißekappe


die aber auch auf die alte pulle passt.


----------



## heliusdh (27. Februar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> die aber auch auf die alte pulle passt.


Nur das Dirt Cover oder brauch man den ganzen Deckel ?


----------



## CrossX (27. Februar 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kann meine Flasche zusammendrücken (das geht vielleicht etwas schwerer als bei anderen Flaschen) und runtergedonnert sind mir die Flaschen auch schon etliche Male.
> Ich habe jetzt an allen Rädern auf Fidlock umgerüstete, weil mir die Flaschen so gefallen. Habe auch nur die alten Versionen. Die aus dem Link
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1217264


Hast du diesen Metallring um die Flasche? Der stört halt beim Drücken.
Das die Flaschen schnell das zeitliche segnen habe ich bei YouTube gesehen. Such Mal nach Roadbikeparty.
Seitdem bin ich etwas vorsichtig mit der Flasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (27. Februar 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hast du diesen Metallring um die Flasche? Der stört halt beim Drücken.
> Das die Flaschen schnell das zeitliche segnen habe ich bei YouTube gesehen. Such Mal nach Roadbikeparty.
> Seitdem bin ich etwas vorsichtig mit der Flasche



Ich habe beide Versionen mit und ohne Metallring. Ist mir bis jetzt bei den Flaschen aber noch nicht aufgefallen, dass die sich mistig zusammendrücken lassen. Zumindest stört es mich nicht.
Jetzt wo du Roadbikeparty sagst, klingelt es, dass da mal was mit den Flaschen war. Kann ich aber trotzdem nicht bestätigen. Küchenboden, Pflaster, Asphalt. Alles mehrmals schon dabei gewesen. Meine älteste Flasche müsste um die 3 Jahre alt sein. Alles Tutti bis jetzt.


----------



## null-2wo (27. Februar 2021)

man braucht den ganzen deckel, aber den gibts angeblich einzeln. der metallring ("gravity kit") hat sich bei mir zwei mal verabschiedet - ohne funktuoniert die flasche aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## heliusdh (27. Februar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> man braucht den ganzen deckel, aber den gibts angeblich einzeln. der metallring ("gravity kit") hat sich bei mir zwei mal verabschiedet - ohne funktuoniert die flasche aber auch sehr gut.


Den Deckel einzeln habe ich gefunden, aber der soll nur auf der 590ml Flasche passen.
Steht so auf der Fidlock HP


----------



## null-2wo (27. Februar 2021)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Steht so auf der Fidlock HP


sag das meinen flaschen nicht 🤫


----------



## boblike (27. Februar 2021)

CRANKBROTHERS FRONT Wheel COBALT 11 29" Carbon Disc BOOST (15x110mm) Black (84910440) = 2133.99e anstatt 785.79e

Genau mein Humor


----------



## heliusdh (27. Februar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> sag das meinen flaschen nicht 🤫
> Anhang anzeigen 1217326


Danke  ich verrate es Ihr nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnauerinhoFox (27. Februar 2021)

CRANKBROTHERS FRONT Wheel COBALT 11 29" Carbon Disc BOOST (15x110mm) Black (84910440) = 2133.99e anstatt 785.79e


boblike schrieb:


> Genau mein Humor


War mir auch aufgefallen, und ich musste lachen. Mit Code *rdzhdgdl* übrigens für 4133.99e!


----------



## Masberg (27. Februar 2021)

Meine Fidlock hält und hält und hält... aber erst seit Dezember 2019...


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Februar 2021)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Den Deckrl einzeln habe ist gefunden, aber der soll nur auf der 590ml Flasche passen.
> Steht so auf der Fidlock HP


Hast du mal einen Link dazu?


----------



## heliusdh (28. Februar 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link dazu?


Da ist der Link 








						Premium magnetic Accessories • FIDLOCK®
					

Magnetkraft ist unsere Leidenschaft. Wir gestalten den Moment des Öffnens und Schließens als Erlebnis.




					www.fidlock-bike.com


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Februar 2021)

Danke!


----------



## CrossX (28. Februar 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> The all time favorite
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1217468


Taugt der was? Habe dazu nichts gefunden 😂😂😂


----------



## null-2wo (1. März 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Alpinestars MTB Tech Bionic Back Protector 50,99 €​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke für den hinweis, den hab ich mir jetz mal gegönnt. schwer genug, überhaupt was in XXL zu finden. der sollte hoffentlich über meinen riesigen bauch brustkorb passen.


----------



## Pinzgauner (1. März 2021)

Hab mir beim Tragen des Bikes auch mal eine alte Fidlock Flasche rausgedrückt welche dann auf einen Felsen gefallen ist. Die Flasche hatte dann einen Riss genau an der Kante zu Halterung. Der Kunststoff der neuen Flasche wird da auf mich stabiler. Kuhfladenkappe ist auch keine Nachteil...


----------



## null-2wo (1. März 2021)

jo, aber das alte komplettset für 21 € kann man trotzdem kaufen. die dinger sind so gut wie nie im angebot.


----------



## unbekannt1990 (1. März 2021)

Könnte man bei defekt der alten Flasche nicht einfach die neue Version nachkaufen? Oder unterscheiden sich da Base und Connector?
(Sieht für mich nicht danach aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinzgauner (1. März 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Könnte man bei defekt der alten Flasche nicht einfach die neue Version nachkaufen? Oder unterscheiden sich da Base und Connector?
> (Sieht für mich nicht danach aus)


Nur die Flasche zu tauschen ist möglich! Es gibt ja auch nur einen Connector.


----------



## signalgrau (1. März 2021)

Gibt es das Schwalbe Procore Set auch irgendwo für 27,5 Zoll unter 100 Euro? Den 29" Fahrern wird wieder alles hinterher geworfen... Ich wittere da eine Verschwörung!


----------



## fone (1. März 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Könnte man bei defekt der alten Flasche nicht einfach die neue Version nachkaufen? Oder unterscheiden sich da Base und Connector?
> (Sieht für mich nicht danach aus)


Die neue Flasche einzeln kostet 30€ bei Hibike. Der Connector für den Rahmen einzeln 9€.

Brauch ich sowas? Hmmm... vielleicht. Neu? Alt? Hmmm...


----------



## hasardeur (1. März 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> danke für den hinweis, den hab ich mir jetz mal gegönnt. schwer genug, überhaupt was in XXL zu finden. der sollte hoffentlich über meinen riesigen bauch brustkorb passen.



Sicher, dass Du ihn richtig herum trägst?


----------



## null-2wo (1. März 2021)

hab ihn ja noch nicht... in der beschreibung war der brustumfang als referenzgröße angegeben, aber im video-review auf YT ist der gurt deutlich weiter unten.

oder meintest du den bauch? den trage ich einfach da, wo die schwerkraft ihn haben will.


----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2021)

Pinzgauner schrieb:


> Nur die Flasche zu tauschen ist möglich! Es gibt ja auch nur einen Connector.


Pff Anfänger. Da haben die mal schön eine Gelegenheit liegenlassen. Nächstes Jahr dann Boostlock mit vergrößertem Abstand der Flaschenhalterschrauben. Damit lassen sich längere und steifere Flaschen konstruieren, was speziell bei 29ern wichtig ist🤙


----------



## piilu (1. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Pff Anfänger. Da haben die mal schön eine Gelegenheit liegenlassen. Nächstes Jahr dann Boostlock mit vergrößertem Abstand der Flaschenhalterschrauben. Damit lassen sich längere und steifere Flaschen konstruieren, was speziell bei 29ern wichtig ist🤙


Die gehen mit der Zeit und bringen direkt ne Mullet Version


----------



## hasardeur (1. März 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Die gehen mit der Zeit und bringen direkt ne Mullet Version


Hat die Natur doch schon erfunden.


----------



## isartrails (2. März 2021)

carpe noctem schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei NUBUK, habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen dort gemacht.


Also ich hab dort gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Vielleicht magst du auch sagen, welches deine schlechten Erfahrungen waren, weil sonst liest sich dein Beitrag lediglich wie die üble Nachrede eines Konkurrenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (2. März 2021)

Bei mir war es auch katastrophal. Laut Website war die Sonnenbrille lagernd, war sie dann doch nicht, keine Info erfolgt und erst nach mehrmaligen Mahnen hab ich mein Geld wiederbekommen.


----------



## fexbru (2. März 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Also ich hab dort gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Vielleicht magst du auch sagen, welches deine schlechten Erfahrungen waren, weil sonst liest sich dein Beitrag lediglich wie die üble Nachrede eines Konkurrenten.


Gibt einen ganzen Thread dazu


----------



## Remux (2. März 2021)

Nubuk Bikes wird auf Trustpilot mit 2,6 von 5 als „Mangelhaft“ bewertet
					

Finden Sie, dass der TrustScore von Nubuk Bikes passt? Berichten Sie von Ihren Erfahrungen und lesen Sie die Bewertungen von 381 Kunden.




					de.trustpilot.com
				




Ist auch eher schlecht als akzeptabel. Google auch 2,8 Sterne bei 329 Bewertungen. 

Erfunden ist das also nicht.


----------



## isartrails (2. März 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> ... Laut Website war die Sonnenbrille lagernd, war sie dann doch nicht, keine Info erfolgt ...



Den Fall hatte ich auch schon, es kam aber recht bald ein Hinweis der Lieferverzögerung.




Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Glück.


----------



## Nd-60 (2. März 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Bei mir war es auch katastrophal. Laut Website war die Sonnenbrille lagernd, war sie dann doch nicht, keine Info erfolgt und erst nach mehrmaligen Mahnen hab ich mein Geld wiederbekommen.


Same here. Bestellt, die Ware kam nie.und im Shop plötzlich nicht mehr lagernd.     
E-Mails wurden sporadisch oder gar nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Schibbl (2. März 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> ..., weil sonst liest sich dein Beitrag lediglich wie die üble Nachrede eines Konkurrenten.


Na wenn das kein Geständnis ist? Da wird doch langsam klar welcher DER Shop in Deutschland ist - mit RCZ Preisen und r2-Bike Auftragsabarbeitung. Der sagenumwobene Isar-Trail-Shop. Er läuft unter dem ledernen Deckmantel Namens Nubuk. Ich Bestelle dort gleich meine Trust Message für 300€, welche ganz sicher morgen geliefert wird. Mit Race Face Carbonlenker und Answer Vorbau. Hach! Ich brauche nie wieder auf Amazon Warehouse Deals reinzufallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (2. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Na wenn das kein Geständnis ist?


 Was bin ich froh, dass das endlich geklärt ist.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> mit RCZ Preisen



Apropos: 
Mein DT-Swiss Laufrad mit SON Nabendynamo (bestellt am 11.02. für 126,98 €) kommt laut Tracking-Info morgen an. 

Früher als angegeben und ich freu mich - bestelle dort nur Teile, die nicht nicht wirklich brauche und bei denen es dementsprechend auch keine Rolle spielt, ob sie nach zwei Wochen oder einen halben Jahr da sind. Bisher hat das jedes Mal super funktioniert, habe noch nie eine Stornierung erhalten. Allerdings ist die Sample Size recht gering, vielleicht ein halbes Dutzend Bestellungen in den letzten drei Jahren.


----------



## piilu (2. März 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Apropos:
> Mein DT-Swiss Laufrad mit SON Nabendynamo (bestellt am 11.02. für 126,98 €) kommt laut Tracking-Info morgen an.


Jetzt wo der Preis um 3€ gestiegen ist, schicken die einem ne richtige trackingnr  oder hast du da einen trick wie man die rausfindet?


----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Jetzt wo der Preis um 3€ gestiegen ist, schicken die einem ne richtige trackingnr  oder hast du da einen trick wie man die rausfindet?



Da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, ich hab eine Mail von DPD bekommen mit der Info, dass mein Paket bald zugestellt wird. Bei der Absenderinfo steht RCZ.


----------



## Splash (2. März 2021)

Bei Nubuk hatte ich auch das Problem, dass bei einer Bestellung aus drei Teilen eines nicht lieferbar war und die Kommunikation dazu seitens Nubuk gleich Null war, obwohl die Teile als kurzfristig lieferbar angegeben waren (ich meine da stand 2-3 Tage). Die mangelnde Proaktivität lädt mich nicht dazu ein, gerne wieder zu bestellen.


----------



## Auker (2. März 2021)

Der 
SHUTTER PRECISION NABENDYNAMO PD-7​ist aktuell bei Nubuk im Angebot. Bei Ideals finde ich dieses Modell gar nicht, um herauszufinden, ob der Preis wirklich gut ist. Außerdem steht bei denen im Shop sehr wenig zu diesem Artikel. Scheint für 12mm Steckachse und 6-Loch Bremsscheiben zu sein?


----------



## Ghoste (2. März 2021)

Auker schrieb:


> Der
> SHUTTER PRECISION NABENDYNAMO PD-7​ist aktuell bei Nubuk im Angebot. Bei Ideals finde ich dieses Modell gar nicht, um herauszufinden, ob der Preis wirklich gut ist. Außerdem steht bei denen im Shop sehr wenig zu diesem Artikel. Scheint für 12mm Steckachse und 6-Loch Bremsscheiben zu sein?


Mein Tip - nicht bestellen!
Die haben so viel Artiklel im Angebot und zum „Bestpreis“ - obwohl nicht auf Lager und (mMn absichtlich) falsch auf der Homepage als „lagernd“ angegeben...
Habe selbst, wie viele hier schon, diese Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Auker (2. März 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Mein Tip - nicht bestellen!
> Die haben so viel Artiklel im Angebot und zum „Bestpreis“ - obwohl nicht auf Lager und (mMn absichtlich) falsch auf der Homepage als „lagernd“ angegeben...
> Habe selbst, wie viele hier schon, diese Erfahrung gemacht.


Danke. Ich brauche ihn nicht dringend und es steht schon jetzt nicht mehr auf Lager.
Letztes Jahr machte ich bereits eine schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Shop......

Aber nach wie vor frage ich mich, ob der Preis wirklich so gut ist. Scheint auf den ersten Blick ca. 25€ günstiger zu sein als bei anderen Shops.


----------



## morph027 (3. März 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> 100 EUR mit Versand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ist jetzt weg 😁


----------



## Daniel1893 (3. März 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Jetzt wo der Preis um 3€ gestiegen ist, schicken die einem ne richtige trackingnr  oder hast du da einen trick wie man die rausfindet?


die versenden entweder mit DPD oder GLS. Bei DPD bekommt man von denen eine Email mit Zustellprognose. Bei GLS bekommst du von RCZ ne Email mit falscher (immer die gleiche) Trackingnummer. Paket steht meistens wenige Tage später einfach vor der Türe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mein DT-Swiss Laufrad mit SON Nabendynamo (bestellt am 11.02. für 126,98 €) kommt laut Tracking-Info morgen an.



Here it is: 






Zwar wider Erwarten mit Center Lock, aber das ist kein Problem. 
Wird ausgespeicht und kommt dann ins Raleigh.


----------



## carpe noctem (3. März 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Also ich hab dort gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Vielleicht magst du auch sagen, welches deine schlechten Erfahrungen waren, weil sonst liest sich dein Beitrag lediglich wie die üble Nachrede eines Konkurrenten.


Kann ich gerne machen. Ich habe dort ein Rennradrahmenset bestellt. Also nicht nur den Rahmen, sondern ein Set inkl. Gabel, Sattelstütze und Steuerlager. Versendet wurde nur der Rahmen. Auf 3 wirklich freundlich verfasste eMails mit Bitte um Zusendung der fehlenden Teile gab es keine Antwort. Dann ein Fax geschickt mit Bitte um Zusendung der fehlenden Teile. Dies wurde abgelehnt, aber man wollte mir eine Retourenmarke für den Rahmen schicken. Diese kam natürlich auch nicht. Auf weitere eMails keine Antwort. Auch auf das Schreiben meines später eingeschalteten RAs kam keine Antwort von Nubuk.
Bei einer weiteren Bestellung ebenfalls per Vorkasse wurde gleich gar keine Ware versendet. Auf Mails wieder keine Antwort. Erst auf ein Fax dann eine Antwort erhalten, dass kein Geld eingegangen sei. Auf diese Mail wurde sofort geantwortet, dass das Geld sehr wohl eingegangen sei, aber auch darauf gab es natürlich keine Antwort.
Ich hatte vorher schon ein paar Mal bei Nubuk bestellt, warum man unbedingt einen Kunden vergraulen will, verstehe ich nicht.
Das man mal einen schlechten Tag hat oder Personell unterbesetzt ist, alles kein Thema, aber über Monate oder gar Jahre...
Wie hier manche behaupten können, das ein Shop gut ist, wenn dieser nur die minimalisierten Anforderung erfüllt hat, nämlich bezahlte Ware zu versenden,  verstehe ich nicht. Die Qualität eines Shops macht sich erst dann bemerkbar, wenn es Probleme (z.B. Reklamationen) gibt.


----------



## isartrails (3. März 2021)

carpe noctem schrieb:


> Die Qualität eines Shops macht sich erst dann bemerkbar, wenn es Probleme (...) gibt.


Da bin ich ganz bei dir. 
Spannend, was du da erzählst. Die Erfahrung blieb mir bis jetzt erspart.


----------



## BigJohn (4. März 2021)

Wer mit Vorkasse bestellt, hat die Kontrolle über sein Geld verloren.


----------



## ellogi (4. März 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wenn man lesen kann, dann ist nichts unklar.
> 
> 
> Auch sehr schön:


Mei du bist echt ein Weiser! 

In meiner Produktbeschreibung stand unzweideutig "1,5 l bladder". Da ist es mir ziemlich egal, was irgendwer irgendwo in den Tiefen der FAQ sagt. 

Die Blase war übrigens nicht dabei, Amazon hat mir die Kosten dafür erstattet.


----------



## Schibbl (5. März 2021)

RCZ hat aktuell eine Schwemme von Mavic Bekleidung im Sortiment. Teilweise mit klassischer Schnäppchen-Wartezeit von "20 Working Days". Gibt es da aktuell eine Aktion hierzu? Ich bekomme leider den Newsletter nicht mehr.


----------



## ma1208 (5. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> RCZ hat aktuell eine Schwemme von Mavic Bekleidung im Sortiment. Teilweise mit klassischer Schnäppchen-Wartezeit von "20 Working Days". Gibt es da aktuell eine Aktion hierzu? Ich bekomme leider den Newsletter nicht mehr.


Ja, je nachdem was du willst lautet der Code *RCZBZ6A *bis*...D*


----------



## Pilatus (5. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich bekomme leider den Newsletter nicht mehr.


ich auch nicht mehr.
Hab aber keine Ahnung warum nicht?


----------



## CrossX (5. März 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Specialized Butcher GRID 2Bliss Ready MTB Faltreifen 29 Zoll​19,99 EUR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taugt der am Hinterrad bei Endurotouren in Kombi mit einem Schwalbe MM am Vorderrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoDingens (5. März 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Taugt der am Hinterrad bei Endurotouren in Kombi mit einem Schwalbe MM am Vorderrad?


Wenn du dir ne Flasche Milch, jede Menge Salamis und noch ne Schlauch einpackst, dann ja, sonst für hinten min. Grid Trail bei Enduro


----------



## Soean (5. März 2021)

Mhh soviel Werbung und Aufregung vorher aber der Großteil war sonst auch immer schon in dem Niveau unterwegs oder?


----------



## ernmar (5. März 2021)

ja genau das gleiche wie bei den letzten beiden"großen" Sale Aktionen, lächerlich


----------



## jammerlappen (5. März 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Taugt der am Hinterrad bei Endurotouren in Kombi mit einem Schwalbe MM am Vorderrad?


Ist Grid mocht mindestens zwei Jahre alt? Das ist sicher kein teurer Reeifen, aber Schnäppchen?


----------



## Remux (5. März 2021)

Ist die Transfer Performance Elite 175 für 202€ nicht ein ganz gutes Angebot? Ist zwar die 2020er aber zu dem Preis hab ich nirgends was gefunden.


----------



## danimaniac (5. März 2021)

bei bike24 ist jetzt räumung:
Garmin 1030 zB für 350€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (5. März 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hab dort schon mal ein Komplettrad gekauft 👍🏼


Selbst schuld!


----------



## seblubb (5. März 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Sitzt in Spanien, liefert zuverlässig und hat sogar einen deutschen Kundensupport. Hab dort schon mal ein Komplettrad gekauft 👍🏼


erwichst


----------



## goldencore (5. März 2021)

Kann jemand sagen wie die ausfällt? Bin 184cm und eher schlank mit längeren Beinen. Größe L?


----------



## morph027 (5. März 2021)

Ich bin 1,80 mit SL89 und ziemlich kräftigen Oberschenkeln und habe jetzt eine XL, vorher Jahre eine L. Die L passt an sich super, passte am Oberschenkel aber nur mit geöffnetem Reißverschluss  🙈 Die XL ist mir eigentlich viel zu weit, da schlackert mein Arsch nur drin rum, passt aber gut an den Beinen. Das Problem hab ich aber mit jeder Hose, ich denke also, dass die L dir eher passt. Könnte evtl. etwas kurz sein.


----------



## goldencore (5. März 2021)

Scheint nur noch in M verfügbar. Die anderen Größen lassen sich nicht in den Warenkorb legen. Schade, aber wieder reichgespart!


----------



## plastin (5. März 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Same here. Bestellt, die Ware kam nie.und im Shop plötzlich nicht mehr lagernd.
> E-Mails wurden sporadisch oder gar nicht beantwortet.


Ihr habt mir echt Angst gemacht, Montag Dämpfer (nicht lagernd) bestellt, unterdessen geht der link zum Produkt auch nicht mehr, aber gerade eben die Versandbestätigung bekommen. Bislang sieht es noch  gut aus.

Hatte früher nur Socken dort bestellt, die kamen immer an


----------



## mip86 (5. März 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> AXS Schaltwerk für 377,90€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Tage noch für 401€ bestellt. Aber alles top und einwandfrei und der Preis war auch da schon gut


----------



## Homer4 (5. März 2021)

Der Preis ist unfassbier heiß. 
Aber wer weiß, was bald kommt.
Gx AxS, Shimanos neue di2...
Dennoch, 379€ für'n Schaltwerk


----------



## rakoth (5. März 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist unfassbier heiß.
> Aber wer weiß, was bald kommt.
> Gx AxS, Shimanos neue di2...
> Dennoch, 379€ für'n Schaltwerk


Verglichen mit den 200€ für das mechanische X01 geht's eigentlich.... Muss man sich bissl schön reden 😂


----------



## danimaniac (5. März 2021)

Ist ja jetzt Wochenende. Schnell paar Bier reinstellen und davon die Entscheidungsfindung beeinflussen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (5. März 2021)

Hahaha.


----------



## danimaniac (5. März 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hahaha.


Prost! Bin akut in die Kaufberatung eingestiegen.


----------



## signalgrau (5. März 2021)

Mein Schnäppchenjäger Pro Tip: So lange trinken und überlegen, bis der Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Besser kann man einfach nicht sparen!

P.S.
Dieser Tip war sogar kostenlos!


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2021)

Das Schaltwerk für den Preis soll in rot sein. Gibt es ein AXS in rot?


----------



## kordesh (5. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk für den Preis soll in rot sein. Gibt es ein AXS in rot?



Ja. Die X01 gibts in rot als AXS


----------



## Homer4 (5. März 2021)

Bei 299,- werde ich zum Umsteiger. Fuck.
Prost


----------



## davez (5. März 2021)

rakoth schrieb:


> Verglichen mit den 200€ für das mechanische X01 geht's eigentlich.... Muss man sich bissl schön reden 😂


Interessant ist das AXS Schaltwerk für die Gravel Variante mit Dropper Bar. Dann kann man die Road SRAM Schalt- / Bremshebel mit MTB Kassetten kombinieren. Denn die mechanischen Road Varianten von SRAM schalten "nur" bis 42 Zähne. Ich bin gespannt, ob der Händler die Schaltwerke überhaupt liefern kann. Laut Idealo ist es der beste Preis seit 12 Monaten.


----------



## SilIy (6. März 2021)

Ich wollte mal eben hierauf verwiesen haben, falls jemand noch Interesse an "Retro" hat. Magura Storm 2x zu 29,95 + 5,95 Versand jeweils in 203, 180, 160. Und einzeln 203, 180 zu 15,95 zzgl. VSK i. H. v. 5,95.









						2 Stück 6-Loch MAGURA Storm Bremsscheiben 203 mm   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 2 Stück 6-Loch MAGURA Storm Bremsscheiben 203 mm  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						2 Stück 6-Loch MAGURA Storm Bremsscheiben 160 mm   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie  2 Stück 6-Loch MAGURA Storm Bremsscheiben 160 mm  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						2 Stück 6-Loch MAGURA Storm Bremsscheiben 160 mm   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie  2 Stück 6-Loch MAGURA Storm Bremsscheiben 160 mm  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						1 Stück 6-Loch MAGURA Storm Bremsscheiben 203 mm   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie  1 Stück 6-Loch MAGURA Storm Bremsscheiben 203 mm  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						1 Stück 6-Loch MAGURA Storm Bremsscheiben 180 mm   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie  1 Stück 6-Loch MAGURA Storm Bremsscheiben 180 mm  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Ghoste (6. März 2021)

Hat in der letzten Zeit jemand bei CRC bestellt?
Ein paar Seiten vorher hatten wir das Thema schon diskutiert.
Mittlerweile geht das ja wie „früher“ versandkostenfrei und Steuern/Verzollung etc. sind inkludiert.
Mir erscheint nur die Lieferzeit etwas länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (6. März 2021)

Ich habe vor drei Tagen ein Paar Pedale bestellt.
Sind auf'm Weg.


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (6. März 2021)

Ich hatte im Januar was bestellt und nach 7-8 Tagen war es da. Keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## JDEM (6. März 2021)

5 Tage hat es bei mir zuletzt gedauert und wurde abends um neun von Hermes abgeliefert...


----------



## Goddi8 (6. März 2021)

Am 30.01 bei CRC bestellt, heute kam eine Teillieferung. Die haben die Sendung offensichtlich getrennt um unter den 150 Euro zu bleiben. Der bestellte Rahmen liegt noch beim Zoll. Ablauf:
Ich hab nur eine Trackingnummer bekommen (für das Paket mit dem Rahmen). Verschickt am 02.02. In Holland am 9.02 zuletzt gesichtet. Am 18.02 bei CRC Reklamation, mehrfach vertröstet worden, öffentlich in Facebook gepostet. Am 05.03 ist das Paket dann auf einmal in D angekommen.
Das kann mal passieren. Aber der Kundenservice ist unter aller Sau.
War meine letzte Bestellung bei CRC und Wiggle


----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2021)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Am 30.01 bei CRC bestellt, heute kam eine Teillieferung. Die haben die Sendung offensichtlich getrennt um unter den 150 Euro zu bleiben. Der bestellte Rahmen liegt noch beim Zoll. Ablauf:
> Ich hab nur eine Trackingnummer bekommen (für das Paket mit dem Rahmen). Verschickt am 02.02. In Holland am 9.02 zuletzt gesichtet. Am 18.02 bei CRC Reklamation, mehrfach vertröstet worden, öffentlich in Facebook gepostet. Am 05.03 ist das Paket dann auf einmal in D angekommen.
> Das kann mal passieren. Aber der Kundenservice ist unter aller Sau.
> War meine letzte Bestellung bei CRC und Wiggle


Was kann wiggle/CRC für den Lieferanten/Zoll? Meinst du die bekommen auch nur einen Hauch mehr Informationen von besagten als du? 
Wer aktuell in England bestellt weiß das es beim Zoll länger hängen bleiben kann, auch wenn crc/wiggle  alle Kosten über nimmt... hatte auch das Vergnügen mich mit dem Zoll rum zuschlagen, da sie nicht in der Lage waren Produktbezeichnungen zu übersetzen... ist aber nicht die Schuld vom Versender! Einzig die Rücksendungen sind teurer geworden, was man aber auch nachvollziehen kann! Wird Zeit das die ein Lager auf dem Festland aufbauen!


----------



## Goddi8 (6. März 2021)

Das liegt jetzt erst beim Zoll. Und damit habe ich kein Problem. Und ja, ich erwarte, dass der Lieferant weiss wo seine Ware ist beim Versand den er beauftragt. CRC hat mit der billigsten FedEx Variante verschickt, ihre Entscheidung. Lieferzeit ist mit 10 Tagen angegeben. Wenn es mehr als 20 dauert (und zwar ohne Zoll), ist das für mich nicht akzeptabel.
Und dann erwarte ich, dass der Kundenservice was tut. Rückmeldung 1. Wir haben eine Nachforschung beauftragt. Dauert 7 Tage. Wir melden uns.
Keiner hat sich gemeldet. Erneut nachgehakt. Wir haben es priorisiert, dauert 5 Tage. Wir melden uns. Wieder nix. Nächste Rückmeldung. Wir haben es eskaliert, dauert 3 Tage.
Dann habe ich eskaliert. Und dann ist etwas passiert und es hat sich was getan.
Meine Vermutung. Vorher wurde nix getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (6. März 2021)

.


----------



## Flo7 (6. März 2021)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> RockShox Lyrik Select 29" 160mm 51mm Offset 389,99 €​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre der Airshaft für 140mm passend?

RockShox Debon Air C1 Upgrade Kit für 140mm YARI A1+ (2016+) - 00.4020.572.004​


----------



## dino113 (7. März 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Interessant ist das AXS Schaltwerk für die Gravel Variante mit Dropper Bar. Dann kann man die Road SRAM Schalt- / Bremshebel mit MTB Kassetten kombinieren. Denn die mechanischen Road Varianten von SRAM schalten "nur" bis 42 Zähne. Ich bin gespannt, ob der Händler die Schaltwerke überhaupt liefern kann. Laut Idealo ist es der beste Preis seit 12 Monaten.


Da soll jetzt bald die GX AXS kommen. Bin schon auf den Preis gespannt. Das wäre dann evtl auch eine Option für mich für das Gravelbike.


----------



## SilIy (7. März 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Da soll jetzt bald die GX AXS kommen. Bin schon auf den Preis gespannt. Das wäre dann evtl auch eine Option für mich für das Gravelbike.



Wenn der Archer Components Krempel nur etwas kleiner wäre, würds mir, glaube ich, sogar zulegen


----------



## littledevil (7. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wäre der Airshaft für 140mm passend?
> 
> RockShox Debon Air C1 Upgrade Kit für 140mm YARI A1+ (2016+) - 00.4020.572.004​


Sollte normal passen, ich hab den auch in der Lyrik verbaut, aber ich würde in der Kombi ein paar zusätzliche Tokens empfehlen.









						RockShox DebonAir Upgrade Kit C1 für Yari ab Modell 2016
					

Das DebonAir Upgrade Kit C1 für Yari ab Modell 2016 von RockShox – einfach speziell Das RockShox DebonAir Upgrade Kit C1 ist geeignet für Yari Federgabeln mit einem Federweg von 120 - 140 mm. Mit dem Kit kannst Du nicht nur Deinen jetzigen Federweg 1




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## davez (7. März 2021)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Das liegt jetzt erst beim Zoll. Und damit habe ich kein Problem. Und ja, ich erwarte, dass der Lieferant weiss wo seine Ware ist beim Versand den er beauftragt. CRC hat mit der billigsten FedEx Variante verschickt, ihre Entscheidung. Lieferzeit ist mit 10 Tagen angegeben. Wenn es mehr als 20 dauert (und zwar ohne Zoll), ist das für mich nicht akzeptabel.
> Und dann erwarte ich, dass der Kundenservice was tut. Rückmeldung 1. Wir haben eine Nachforschung beauftragt. Dauert 7 Tage. Wir melden uns.
> Keiner hat sich gemeldet. Erneut nachgehakt. Wir haben es priorisiert, dauert 5 Tage. Wir melden uns. Wieder nix. Nächste Rückmeldung. Wir haben es eskaliert, dauert 3 Tage.
> Dann habe ich eskaliert. Und dann ist etwas passiert und es hat sich was getan.
> Meine Vermutung. Vorher wurde nix getan


Ich hatte bei einem anderen Anbieter ähnliche Erfahrungen. Aktuell etwas aus England zu bestellen, gleicht einer Lotterie. Und dass der Customer Service völlig überfordert ist, überrascht nicht wirklich. Ich denke das wird noch 6 - 9 Monate dauern, bis sich das eingespielt hat und jeder weiß was zu tun (auch der Zoll und die Logistiker)


----------



## Ghoste (7. März 2021)

Bei mir hat sich auch was getan. 
Der Link von Hermes UK hängt immer noch beim gleichen Status. Mit der Trackingnummer konnte Hermes DE nichts anfangen.
Heute kam dann eine Email mit einer anderen Trackingnummer, direkt von Hermes DE.
Soweit scheint es bei CRC schon recht normal zu laufen - wäre dann jetzt etwas über einer Woche Lieferzeit.


----------



## Homer4 (7. März 2021)

Meine CRC Lieferung kommt Montag. Also exakt 7 Tage. Danke Hermes und CRC


----------



## Teuflor (8. März 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wäre der Airshaft für 140mm passend?
> 
> RockShox Debon Air C1 Upgrade Kit für 140mm YARI A1+ (2016+) - 00.4020.572.004​


Achtung!

Meistens gehen unter 150mm die AirShafts nicht bei der Lyrik wegen der Charger! Bei der Yari kannst einfach die Ölhöhe einstellen. Bei der Charger nicht... die geht von 150-180 oder so. Drauf achten!

Alternativ ne MST Kartusche z.B.


----------



## Flo7 (8. März 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Achtung!
> 
> Meistens gehen unter 150mm die AirShafts nicht bei der Lyrik wegen der Charger! Bei der Yari kannst einfach die Ölhöhe einstellen. Bei der Charger nicht... die geht von 150-180 oder so. Drauf achten!
> 
> Alternativ ne MST Kartusche z.B.



Ich hab nur bei rockshox trailhead mit einer Ultimate Lyrik geschaut und da wurde der Airshaft für die 140mm Option vorgeschlagen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (8. März 2021)

Gibt es die Reverb Axs günstiger wie 550€?
Müsste die 31,6/125mm haben.


----------



## Groudon (8. März 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Achtung!
> 
> Meistens gehen unter 150mm die AirShafts nicht bei der Lyrik wegen der Charger! Bei der Yari kannst einfach die Ölhöhe einstellen. Bei der Charger nicht... die geht von 150-180 oder so. Drauf achten!
> 
> Alternativ ne MST Kartusche z.B.


Wieso soll das nicht gehen? Die Gabel federt ja nicht weiter ein. Sie federt nur weniger aus. Das heißt die Charger bewegt sich doch weiterhin in ihrem Arbeitsbereich.


----------



## 2RadBanause (9. März 2021)

Bei der derzeitigen Rollsplittsituation auf den Straßen empfiehlt sich ein Reifen mit guten Pannenschutz.
Für 19 Euro pro Stück verscherbelt CNC-Bike gerade 
50-622 Marathon Supreme: https://www.cnc-bike.de/schwalbe-marathon-supreme-faltreifen-p-16801.html - alter Test: https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/tour-reviews/schwalbe-marathon-supreme-2016

Sunrace 9-fach Daumies sind auch wieder da: 9-fach rechts, 2/3-fach links


----------



## luftschaukel (9. März 2021)

Hat schon jemand Ware aus der DT Swiss Aktion von RCZ erhalten?
Die 20 Tage sind doch lange rum?


----------



## hasardeur (9. März 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Ware aus der DT Swiss Aktion von RCZ erhalten?
> Die 20 Tage sind doch lange rum?



Es gibt laufend DT-Swiss-Aktionen. Das ist quasi das Brot-und-Butter-Geschäft von RCZ. Welche meinst Du?
Waren es 20 Tage oder 20 Wochen?
Jede Zeitangabe ist bei RCZ eine Schätzung und als Mindestwert zu betrachten.
Bei RCZ kauft man nicht weil man es braucht, sondern weil man es günstig bekommt. Wartezeiten müssen also nebensächlich sein.


----------



## Nd-60 (9. März 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Ware aus der DT Swiss Aktion von RCZ erhalten?
> Die 20 Tage sind doch lange rum?


Alles wissenswerte hier:





__





						RCZ Bikeshop
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich habe in den letzten Monaten drei Bestellungen bei RCZ aufgeben, und bis dato bin ich mit dem Service auch immer zufrieden gewesen. Pierre hat meine Anfragen immer zügig beantwortet.  Nun habe ich zum ersten Male etwas (auf meine Kosten) zurückgeschickt, aber noch kein...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## luftschaukel (9. März 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es gibt laufend DT-Swiss-Aktionen. Das ist quasi das Brot-und-Butter-Geschäft von RCZ. Welche meinst Du?
> Waren es 20 Tage oder 20 Wochen?
> Jede Zeitangabe ist bei RCZ eine Schätzung und als Mindestwert zu betrachten.
> Bei RCZ kauft man nicht weil man es braucht, sondern weil man es günstig bekommt. Wartezeiten müssen also nebensächlich sein.



Ich hatte am 13.2 bestellt.


----------



## Flo7 (9. März 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ich hatte am 13.2 bestellt.




Die Angaben sind Werktage-> 20Tage sind ca. ein Monat! Dh deine Zeit ist noch gar nicht um... Aktuell rechne lieber mit zwei Monaten!


----------



## seblubb (9. März 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ich hatte am 13.2 bestellt.


2020?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (9. März 2021)

Ne 2021 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## seblubb (9. März 2021)

Dann frag in nem Jahr nochmal nach 

Liest denn niemand gar nix mehr heutzutage?


----------



## CrossX (9. März 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ich hatte am 13.2 bestellt.


Sei froh, wenn sie pünktlich genug kommen, um Winterreifen drauf ziehen zu können. 😉


----------



## fone (9. März 2021)

Bei Lieferzeiten im Onlinehandel sind Tage immer Werktage.


----------



## Fury (9. März 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Bei Lieferzeiten im Onlinehandel sind Tage immer Werktage.


Wenn der Lieferdienst Samstags nicht liefert auch?


----------



## isartrails (9. März 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Die 20 Tage sind doch lange rum?


Das ist ein Platzhalter ohne Wert.
Ich hatte einmal einen bestellten Laufradsatz nach 8 Monaten bekommen. 
Der war auch mit 20 Tagen angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (9. März 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Wenn der Lieferdienst Samstags nicht liefert auch?


Welcher Lieferdienst soll das sein?

Das liegt dann wohl eher dran, wo man wohnt?


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Welcher Lieferdienst soll das sein?
> 
> Das liegt dann wohl eher dran, wo man wohnt?


Nein.
UPS zum Beispiel liefert nur Mo-Fr.
Bei den anderen gibt es auch noch welche, die am Samstag nicht ausliefern.
Hat nix mitm Wohnort zu tun!


----------



## Fury (9. März 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Welcher Lieferdienst soll das sein?
> 
> Das liegt dann wohl eher dran, wo man wohnt?


Meines Wissens liefert nur DHL und DPD samstags. Hermes möglicherweise auch. Die anderen nicht.

Mit dem Wohnort hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. März 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Meines Wissens liefert nur DHL und DPD samstags. Hermes möglicherweise auch. Die anderen nicht.
> 
> Mit dem Wohnort hat das nix zu tun.


Hermes auch.
Ups? Sollte, eigentlich auch..
Was bleibt da noch?
GLS okay, von Shops mit GLS bestell ich nix, die sind bei uns mehr als unzuverlässig..

Am Wohnort meiner Eltern (Land) werden seitens DHL montags keine Pakete ausgefahren.

Gibt also wohl schon regionale Unterschiede?


----------



## Fury (9. März 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hermes auch.
> Ups? Sollte, eigentlich auch..
> Was bleibt da noch?
> GLS okay, von Shops mit GLS bestell ich nix, die sind bei uns mehr als unzuverlässig..
> ...


UPS ziemlich sicher nicht.

falls doch, dann sauteuer. Also nein.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. März 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> UPS ziemlich sicher nicht.
> 
> falls doch, dann sauteuer. Also nein.







🤔

Also normaler Preis bei Versand an Paketshop,nicht Privatadresse.


----------



## Fury (9. März 2021)

__





						UPS Lieferung Samstag - Angebot der Samstagszustellung | UPS - Deutschland
					

Die UPS Lieferung Samstags ist ideal für zeitkritische Sendungen. Infomieren Sie sich hier über unser tolles Angebot der Samstagszustellung.



					www.ups.com
				




scheint kein Standard zu sein.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. März 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screenshot war von der UPS Seite🤷





__





						Wochenendversand – Samstagszustellungen für Unternehmen | UPS - Deutschland
					

Stellen Sie Pakete schneller zu, damit sie Ihre Kunden am Samstag erreichen, und optimieren Sie Ihre Bestände. Erfahren Sie mehr über Optionen für die Samstagszustellung.



					www.ups.com
				




Egal.

Edit: oben steht 'für Unternehmen', habsch übersehen, mea culpa.


----------



## fone (10. März 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Wenn der Lieferdienst Samstags nicht liefert auch?


Um auf der sicheren Seite zu liegen, rechnet der clevere Verkäufer und Käufer 5 Tage=1 Woche.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (10. März 2021)

um überhaupt einen Ansatz zu haben nimmt man bei RCZ 1 Tag =1 Woche wolltest du schreiben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (11. März 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Ware aus der DT Swiss Aktion von RCZ erhalten?
> Die 20 Tage sind doch lange rum?


Also meiner stand mit 20 Tagen drin, war aber schon nach ca. 2,5 Wochen bei mir.


----------



## fone (11. März 2021)

SIehste, dann haben sie für andere Bestellungen noch ein paar Tage gut. Klasse.


----------



## Fabeymer (11. März 2021)

fone schrieb:


> SIehste, dann haben sie für andere Bestellungen noch ein paar Tage gut. Klasse.



Ich hätte von der Lieferung meines SON-Laufrads auch noch etwa anderthalb Wochen übrig.
Möchte die sich jemand auf die Wartezeit einer noch offenen Bestellung anrechnen lassen?
Wenn ja, PN an mich.

PS & Edit: 
Es handelt sich um Arbeitswochen, also nur anrechenbar auf Werktage.


----------



## davez (11. März 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> die Tage noch für 401€ bestellt. Aber alles top und einwandfrei und der Preis war auch da schon gut


Ist gestern bei mir angekommen - hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Händler so schnell liefern kann (AXS Schaltwerk)


----------



## Schibbl (12. März 2021)

Es ist offensichtlich. Der Schnäppchenjäger-Thread ist nach der Auskopplung der RCZ Angebote tot. Sechs Tage ohne neues Schnäppchen. Die stehen aktuell eher hier oder im RCZ Thread. Damit ist meine Single-Source-of-Schnäppchen einem Sezessionskrieg erlegen. R.I.P. guter alter Schnäppchenjäger-Thread und all die schönen Rants gegen einzelne Schnäppchen-Blockwarte. Mein Leben wird wieder ein kleines bisschen trauriger werden.


----------



## null-2wo (12. März 2021)

was willstn machen...? is ja schon glück, wenn irgendwas zum listenpreis lieferbar is


----------



## davez (12. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Es ist offensichtlich. Der Schnäppchenjäger-Thread ist nach der Auskopplung der RCZ Angebote tot. Sechs Tage ohne neues Schnäppchen. Die stehen aktuell eher hier oder im RCZ Thread. Damit ist meine Single-Source-of-Schnäppchen einem Sezessionskrieg erlegen. R.I.P. guter alter Schnäppchenjäger-Thread und all die schönen Tante gegen einzelne Schnäppchen-Blockwarte. Mein Leben wird wieder ein kleines bisschen trauriger werden.


Es gibt so gut wie keine Schnäppchen aktuell aufgrund der Lieferschwierigkeiten der Hersteller. Warum sollte ein Händler in großem Stil Schnäppchen anbieten, wenn ihm die Ware zum reglulären Preis aus den Händen gerissen wird? Das konnte man schon letztes Jahr am Black Friday sehen im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren - kaum echte Schnäppchen.
Und bei RCZ werden die Lager von Mavic abverkauft und ein paar Teile von DT Swiss und Ritchey, die wie Zombies immer wieder auftauchen. Echte Schnäppchen sind dort auch selten geworden


----------



## Schibbl (12. März 2021)

Ich liebe es zu zündeln. Funktioniert jedes Mal. Hach, Freitag ...!


----------



## Danimal (12. März 2021)

Wobei die Mavic-Angebote wirklich gut sind, insbesondere bei den Klamotten. Die Inferno-Jacke ist top, vor allem für den Preis. Und die langen Bibs auch. Achtung: angeblich ist Mavic XL = deutsches L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (12. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich liebe es zu zündeln. Funktioniert jedes Mal. Hach, Freitag ...!


Ich bin halt auch einfach gestrickt


----------



## Triturbo (12. März 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Wobei die Mavic-Angebote wirklich gut sind, insbesondere bei den Klamotten. Die Inferno-Jacke ist top, vor allem für den Preis. Und die langen Bibs auch. Achtung: angeblich ist Mavic XL = deutsches L.


Ja, Mavic XL ist deutsches L. Habe eine Jacke von denen, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Schibbl (12. März 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Wobei die Mavic-Angebote wirklich gut sind, insbesondere bei den Klamotten. Die Inferno-Jacke ist top, vor allem für den Preis. Und die langen Bibs auch. Achtung: angeblich ist Mavic XL = deutsches L.


Gibt es da noch einen Code der funktioniert oder sind die Preise auf der Seite "ledsde Praxis"?


----------



## Danimal (12. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Gibt es da noch einen Code der funktioniert oder sind die Preise auf der Seite "ledsde Praxis"?


Heute ist IXS im Angebot, aber im nächsten Newsletter gibt's bestimmt wieder Mavic.


----------



## Schibbl (12. März 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Heute ist IXS im Angebot, aber im nächsten Newsletter gibt's bestimmt wieder Mavic.


Der RCZ-Newsletter. Manche können sich nicht davor retten andere hätten gern einen und bekommen ihn nicht. Ich gehöre zu Letzteren.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. März 2021)

Wollte mir eigentlich noch Mal ein MT5 Set ohne Scheiben bestellen. Vor 2 Monaten fast überall für 150€ zu haben, jetzt alle über 215€. Günstiger hab ich die aktuell nicht gefunden. Naja, dann halt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (12. März 2021)

kaufste halt ne Cura
Edith sagt: 2x 88€ sind auch nicht 215€


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. März 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> kaufste halt ne Cura
> Edith sagt: 2x 88€ sind auch nicht 215€


Nö, hab Beläge und Scheiben für die Magura, deshalb kommt mir keine andere Bremse ans Rad. Die Cura hatte ich schon Mal auf dem Schirm, aber eben Dank vorhandenen Ersatzteilen nicht gekauft.

Bei Bike24 hab ich nicht nachgesehen, danke für den Link.


----------



## Poldi78 (12. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Der RCZ-Newsletter. Manche können sich nicht davor retten andere hätten gern einen und bekommen ihn nicht. Ich gehöre zu Letzteren.



Ich habe Nives 4 Mal angeschrieben und er hat jedes Mal gantwortet, dass er mich hinzufügt....hat dann allerdings erst beim 4 Mal geklappt.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (12. März 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich habe Nives 4 Mal angeschrieben und er hat jedes Mal gantwortet, dass er mich hinzufügt....hat dann allerdings erst beim 4 Mal geklappt.


Also „within 20 working days“?!


----------



## fone (12. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Es ist offensichtlich. Der Schnäppchenjäger-Thread ist nach der Auskopplung der RCZ Angebote tot. Sechs Tage ohne neues Schnäppchen. Die stehen aktuell eher hier oder im RCZ Thread. Damit ist meine Single-Source-of-Schnäppchen einem Sezessionskrieg erlegen. R.I.P. guter alter Schnäppchenjäger-Thread und all die schönen Rants gegen einzelne Schnäppchen-Blockwarte. Mein Leben wird wieder ein kleines bisschen trauriger werden.


Aber es stimmt doch.
Mit den immer strengeren Regeln im "Schnäppchen-Thread" wurden ja über Jahre bewusst ehemals aktive Schnäppchen-Poster vergrault und vertrieben. Die Schnäppchen-Blockwarte sind jetzt dort unter sich.

Könnte man umbenennen: Schnäppchen-Blockwart-Thread.


----------



## powstria (12. März 2021)

fone schrieb:


> [...] Die Schnäppchen-Blockwarte sind jetzt dort unter sich.
> 
> [...]


Und posten keine Schnäppchen, komisch 😃


----------



## fone (12. März 2021)

powstria schrieb:


> Und posten keine Schnäppchen, komisch 😃


Haben sie noch nie.


----------



## unbekannt1990 (12. März 2021)

Reseller wollen halt einfach nur Schnäppchenbenachrichtigungen bekommen und kein off topic


----------



## boblike (12. März 2021)

kein neuer Schnapper seit Samstag? ist das internet kaput?


----------



## CasterTroy (13. März 2021)

> metalbks schrieb:
> 
> 
> Bike 24 bietet gerade Santa Cruz Reserve Vorder und Hinterräder in diversen Versionen an. 50% Rabatt usw. .



Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das HR mit der i9 von 12x148 auf 12x157 zu bringen? Für die DT Swiss scheint es Adapter zu geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (13. März 2021)

Puh da hatte ich fast überlegt die Reserve zu kaufen aber Gott sei Dank gibt es kein Hinterrad zum 29er mit dt350 😂


----------



## me72 (26. März 2021)

agerhard schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der ZTTO Onlineshop bei Aliexpress hat ab nächster Woche "Jubiläumspreise" zum 11-jährigen. Falls jemand etwas braucht:
> 
> ...



Da werd ich mir dann vielleicht mal ein paar Brustwarzen bestellen...   😄


----------



## piilu (26. März 2021)

Wird doch eh alleswieder vorher teurer gemacht


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. März 2021)

nobss schrieb:


> Bei MACIAG Offroad
> -10% AUF MTB HELME
> CODE B2#SAFETY1ST | *Nur bis 29.03.* | Alle Infos
> Der Gutschein ist bis zum 29. März 2021 gültig, erfordert keinen Mindestumsatz, ist nur 1x einlösbar, nicht mit anderen Gutschein-Codes oder Rabatt-Aktionen kombinierbar und gelten nur auf Mountainbike-Helme. Der Gutscheinwert wird nach der Eingabe im Warenkorb automatisch abgezogen.


Ich habe noch einen 15% Gutschein aber irgendwie sind die so teuer, dass selbst mit dem Gutschein nichts zu holen ist.


----------



## hasardeur (28. März 2021)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den ZTTO 12x Kassetten?


----------



## goldencore (28. März 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den ZTTO 12x Kassetten?


Schau doch mal hier rein:





						China-Teile - Laber-Thread
					

Nachdem es hier immer wieder Erfahrungen mit Einkäufen aus China gibt, diese aber im allgemeinen Laberthread, etc. untergehen, soll das hier ein China-Laber-Thread werden. Gewünscht ist:  Artikel mit genauer Bezeichnung, wenn möglich den passenden Link gute Erfahrungen mit bestimmtem Verkäufern...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen 15% Gutschein aber irgendwie sind die so teuer, dass selbst mit dem Gutschein nichts zu holen ist.


Dann musst Galferscheiben kaufen🙂


----------



## startcolna (29. März 2021)

agerhard schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der ZTTO Onlineshop bei Aliexpress hat ab nächster Woche "Jubiläumspreise" zum 11-jährigen. Falls jemand etwas braucht:
> 
> ...


Weiß jemand, ob die Aktion schon läuft? Anfang Februar lagen zumindest die Zahnscheibe beim gleichen Betrag.


----------



## agerhard (30. März 2021)

Hallo, wenn ich auf die Seite gehe gibt es den Bereich "Anniversary Sale" - dort sind dann die entsprechenden Angebote zu finden. Ob es für alle Artikel gilt kann ich nicht einschätzen bzw. ob "wirkliche" Preisreduzierungen dabei sind oder das Ganze nur als Marketing dransteht.

Der von mir heute gekaufte Steuersatz war 2-3 EUR billiger als letzte Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (30. März 2021)




----------



## Schibbl (30. März 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1239049


bleibt wenigstens nicht quer im Kanal stecken ^^


----------



## baxxter (31. März 2021)

Ist bikeinn zu empfehlen? Bei trustpilot gibts schon einige negative Erfahrungen. Wie sind da eure?

_„Bei Bike Inn gibt's inklusive Versand, Bezahlung via PP und Lieferung Anfang April die Gx Axs für 564€._
_Sram GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit anfugen und sonderangebote, Bikeinn_​_Sram GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit. , radfahren“_


----------



## ma1208 (31. März 2021)

Ich habe drei- viermal da was bestellt. Immer problemlos.


----------



## BigJohn (31. März 2021)

baxxter schrieb:


> Ist bikeinn zu empfehlen? Bei trustpilot gibts schon einige negative Erfahrungen. Wie sind da eure?
> 
> _„Bei Bike Inn gibt's inklusive Versand, Bezahlung via PP und Lieferung Anfang April die Gx Axs für 564€._
> _Sram GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit anfugen und sonderangebote, Bikeinn_​_Sram GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit. , radfahren“_


Die meisten negativen Bewertungen dürften von Leuten kommen, die nicht raffen, dass der Laden in Spanien sitzt. Das heißt Retouren sind recht teuer und langwierig.


----------



## JanDe84 (31. März 2021)

Bei TNC in Hamburg gibt es das Set übrigens günstiger, da die ab 500€ 5% / ab 1000€ 10% Rabatt geben.
Man muss sich die Teile selbst im Shop zusammensuchen und wenn man 2 Sets bestellt, landet man bei 500€. 

Nur die Lieferzeit stört jetzt noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (31. März 2021)

Hab bei bikeinn das GX AXS Kit mal bestellt, denke das wird die nächste Zeit noch der Bestpreis bleiben. Mal sehn ob die Lieferzeit eingehalten werden kann.


----------



## baxxter (31. März 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Bei TNC in Hamburg gibt es das Set übrigens günstiger, da die ab 500€ 5% Rabatt geben.
> Wenn man sich die Teile selbst im Shop zusammensucht, 2 Sets bestellt, landet man bei 500€.
> 
> Nur die Lieferzeit stört jetzt noch...


Das Set bei TNC ist ohne Ladegerät, mit bist du bei 588,80€. Lieferzeit ist natürlich lange und die 5% werden nicht abgezogen (steht extra „nicht rabattfähig“ dabei).


----------



## JanDe84 (31. März 2021)

Ich hab es nochmal deutlicher formuliert...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. März 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die meisten negativen Bewertungen dürften von Leuten kommen, die nicht raffen, dass der Laden in Spanien sitzt. Das heißt Retouren sind recht teuer und langwierig.



Auf die Liefertermine kann man da auch nicht immer ganz vertrauen. 
Und Versandoptionen sind manchmal auch sehr strange, zB nur an Post/DPD/sonstwas Filiale sonst extrem teuer.
Und Versand ist 


Homer4 schrieb:


> Bei Bike Inn ... Lieferung Anfang April...


----------



## s3pp3l (31. März 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Bei TNC in Hamburg gibt es das Set übrigens günstiger, da die ab 500€ 5% / ab 1000€ 10% Rabatt geben.
> Man muss sich die Teile selbst im Shop zusammensuchen und wenn man 2 Sets bestellt, landet man bei 500€.
> 
> Nur die Lieferzeit stört jetzt noch...


... also beim Set ist kein Ladegerät dabei. Da kommen noch mal 40€ drauf ... und dann steht da auch "Dieser Artikel ist nicht rabattfähig".
... dann noch 3-5 Wochen Lieferzeit ...


----------



## JanDe84 (31. März 2021)

Also nochmal: du musst dir das Set selbst zusammensuchen, dann gibt es auch Rabatt!


----------



## baxxter (31. März 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> ... also beim Set ist kein Ladegerät dabei. Da kommen noch mal 40€ drauf ... und dann steht da auch "Dieser Artikel ist nicht rabattfähig".
> ... dann noch 3-5 Wochen Lieferzeit ..



er meinte, dass du alle Artikel einzeln zum Warenkorb hinzufügst, dann müsste man den Rabatt bekommen und auf den entsprechenden Preis kommen. Beim Ladegerät einzeln wird allerdings gar kein Liefertermin angegeben.


----------



## Homer4 (31. März 2021)

Einfach freuen über bikeinn


----------



## kordesh (31. März 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Einfach freuen über bikeinn



Ähm, nein!
Sind schon wieder fast 600€ weg für ihrgendeinen Scheiß


----------



## null-2wo (31. März 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ähm, nein!
> Sind schon wieder fast 600€ weg für ihrgendeinen Scheiß


☝️🧐 _kabellosen_ scheiß immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbekannt1990 (31. März 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ☝️🧐 _kabellosen_ scheiß immerhin.


Also bekommt man hier weniger für sein Geld?


----------



## Homer4 (31. März 2021)

Anzeige ist raus


----------



## mtb-forum (31. März 2021)

Kettenöl reduziert auf Amazon.



Fahrrad Kettenöl für professionelle Fahrrad-Pflege | Fahrrad-Öle für Radsport & E-Bike Schmierfette | Fahrrad Ketten-Reinigung & Kettenschutz | BIKE CHAIN OIL von URBAN FOREST 100ml

Aus dem Schnäppchen Thread (Zitat kopieren geht wohl mobil nicht richtig). Aber ist das Öl gut? Bessere Tipps?


----------



## Blaubarschbub (31. März 2021)

mtb-forum schrieb:


> Kettenöl reduziert auf Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich da Jehova gehört?
Über die Ostern ist ja Zeit sich einen ersten Eindruck zu verschaffen 

Thema 'Kettenöl / -Spray ?' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kettenoel-spray.914342/

Thema 'Verzweifelte Suche nach gutem Kettenöl' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verzweifelte-suche-nach-gutem-kettenoel.916667/

Thema 'Kettenöl, aber welches?' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kettenoel-aber-welches.740630/

Thema 'Die Sache mit dem Kettenöl' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-sache-mit-dem-kettenoel.730235/

Usw


----------



## davez (31. März 2021)

Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile]
					

Fox Transfer Performance Elite Dropper Post 175mm 31,6mm (ohne Remote Hebel) für 202,99€ https://www.bike24.de/p1315251.html




					www.mtb-news.de
				




@mtb-forum 
@Blaubarschbub

Ist das überhaupt für E-Bikes zugelassen?


----------



## nosaint77 (31. März 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> bleibt wenigstens nicht quer im Kanal stecken ^^



Ach komm, geht doch easy. Gerade selbst im Simulator ausprobiert


----------



## Splash (31. März 2021)

baxxter schrieb:


> Ist bikeinn zu empfehlen?


Hatte kürzlich Lenkerband bestellt - es kam dann aber ein komplett andere Farbvariante (abweichend von der Abbildung). Retour ging dann an deutsche Adresse - aktuell warte ich noch auf den refund ... (also nicht so positiv)


----------



## isartrails (1. April 2021)

Habe mit einem der spanischen TradeINN Derivate nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht: deren Masche ist, Artikel anzubieten, die sie nicht auf Lager haben. Obwohl sie als lagernd vermerkt sind. Das dafür ganz massiv. Man bezahlt und wartet dann. Direkt nach Abgabe der Bestellung wechselt der Status eines der bestellten Artikel auf „in Zustellung“ (oder so ähnlich). Sucht man den Artikel von einem anderen Endgerät mit anderer IP-Adresse, ist der Artikel dann plötzlich wieder „lagernd“. Kommunikation quasi nicht existent. Auch keine Reaktion auf Wunsch nach Storno nach mehreren Wochen.
PayPal hat in meinem Fall dem Spuk ein Ende bereitet. Ich halte den Laden für eine vorsätzliche Masche, Geld zu akquirieren, ohne dafür Gegenleistung erbringen zu müssen.
Auch sehr auffällig: bei Artikelsuchen über Google landen TradeINN Shops immer an vorderster Stelle. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...


----------



## baxxter (1. April 2021)

Ich habe ja mit Paypal bestellt und keinen Zeitdruck. Werde das jetzt mal beobachten und dann hier berichten. Im schlimmsten Fall regelt PP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (1. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> abe mit einem der spanischen TradeINN Derivate nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht: deren Masche ist, Artikel anzubieten, die sie nicht auf Lager haben. Obwohl sie als lagernd vermerkt sind. Das dafür ganz massiv. Man bezahlt und wartet dann. Direkt nach Abgabe der Bestellung wechselt der Status eines der bestellten Artikel auf „in Zustellung“ (oder so ähnlich). Sucht man den Artikel von einem anderen Endgerät mit anderer IP-Adresse, ist der Artikel dann plötzlich wieder „lagernd“. Kommunikation quasi nicht existent. Auch keine Reaktion auf Wunsch nach Storno nach mehreren Wochen.
> PayPal hat in meinem Fall dem Spuk ein Ende bereitet. Ich halte den Laden für eine vorsätzliche Masche, Geld zu akquirieren, ohne dafür Gegenleistung erbringen zu müssen.
> Auch sehr auffällig: bei Artikelsuchen über Google landen TradeINN Shops immer an vorderster Stelle. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

Habe einmal bei Bikeinn bestellt und die Reifen waren nach ca. 5 Tagen bei mir und gerade aktuell bei Trekinn eine weitere Bestellung am Laufen. Laut Sendungsverfolgung wird momentan die Niederlande durchquert.

Laut deren Hompage handelte es sich um den letzten verfügbaren Artikel und auch per VPN wird dieser nun nicht mehr gelistet. Zusätzlich gibt es in jeder Versandbestätigung ein Foto des verpackten und versendeten Pakets.
Wenn man kein Problem hat damit hat, seine Daten preiszugeben, ist eine Bezahlung per PayPal für den Kunden eine zusätzliche, bequeme Absicherung.


In meinen Augen ein seriöser Shop.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (1. April 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wollte mir eigentlich noch Mal ein MT5 Set ohne Scheiben bestellen. Vor 2 Monaten fast überall für 150€ zu haben, jetzt alle über 215€. Günstiger hab ich die aktuell nicht gefunden. Naja, dann halt nicht.



Keine Ahnung ob noch aktuell bei dir, aber Rose hat die wieder zu dem Preis [verfügbar in 3 Wochen]:









						MT5 Scheibenbremsset VR + HR | ROSE Bikes
					

Bewährte 4-Kolben Technologie aus dem Motorrad-Rennsport, adaptiert au




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Splash (1. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Auch sehr auffällig: bei Artikelsuchen über Google landen TradeINN Shops immer an vorderster Stelle. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...


SEO erfolgreich halt ... 🤣


----------



## sued893 (1. April 2021)

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/4000971658228.html?_randl_currency=EUR&_randl_shipto=DE&src=google&albch=shopping&acnt=494-037-6276&isdl=y&slnk=&plac=&mtctp=&albbt=Google_7_shopping&aff_platform=google&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&&albagn=888888&isSmbAutoCall=false&needSmbHouyi=false&albcp=9317151805&albag=93621837065&trgt=536572975094&crea=de4000971658228&netw=u&device=m&albpg=536572975094&albpd=de4000971658228&gclid=CjwKCAjw3pWDBhB3EiwAV1c5rA2NCPev0bhpQUrjNkT8MSBCltpo6O31vyPLHiC1yXbklfncyUdGKxoCET4QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
		


Hat die jemand mal probiert ?. Dt swiss 54er Zahn Scheiben für 25eu


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2021)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> GX AXS für 549€ bei TNC Hamburg
> Gx


Ohne Ladegerät (+38,90). Im Endeffekt also genauso teuer wie bei allen anderen.


----------



## dodos (1. April 2021)

sued893 schrieb:


> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/4000971658228.html?_randl_currency=EUR&_randl_shipto=DE&src=google&albch=shopping&acnt=494-037-6276&isdl=y&slnk=&plac=&mtctp=&albbt=Google_7_shopping&aff_platform=google&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&&albagn=888888&isSmbAutoCall=false&needSmbHouyi=false&albcp=9317151805&albag=93621837065&trgt=536572975094&crea=de4000971658228&netw=u&device=m&albpg=536572975094&albpd=de4000971658228&gclid=CjwKCAjw3pWDBhB3EiwAV1c5rA2NCPev0bhpQUrjNkT8MSBCltpo6O31vyPLHiC1yXbklfncyUdGKxoCET4QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> Hat die jemand mal probiert ?. Dt swiss 54er Zahn Scheiben für 25eu


Hab die von ZTTO für 35€ laufen problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (1. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ohne Ladegerät (+38,90). Im Endeffekt also genauso teuer wie bei allen anderen.


Und 6 Wochen Lieferzeit. Falls die überhaupt realistisch sind


----------



## Poldi78 (1. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage, wie siehts bei dem GX AXS Schaltwerk mit der Kompatibilität aus?
> Ich habe eine NX Schaltgruppe und würde die GX AXS gerne ausprobieren.
> Muss ich meine NX-Kurbel und die Kassette (ich glaub PG-1230) tauschen oder reicht das Schaltwerk?



Die Eagle Gruppen von SRAM sind untereinander kompatibel...benötigst also nur Schaltwerk, Akku und Trigger...


----------



## sued893 (1. April 2021)

dodos schrieb:


> Hab die von ZTTO für 35€ laufen problemlos.




Joa am ende vom tag kommen die aus der gleichen frabrik und die haben die maschine einfach länger angelassen


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. April 2021)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob noch aktuell bei dir, aber Rose hat die wieder zu dem Preis [verfügbar in 3 Wochen]:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp. Ist nicht mehr aktuell. Die 3 Wochen Lieferzeit erstaunen mich allerdings, da in anderen Shops Juli angegeben wird.


----------



## baxxter (4. April 2021)

Kurzes Update. Habe von bikeinn eine Sendungsverfolgung bekommen, bis jetzt ist aber noch nichts zu finden. Ein Bild vom Päckchen mit Label ist auch dabei. 
Habe den Versand per DPD gewählt.
Bin mal gespannt, wann das Paket auf die Reise geht.


----------



## trialsrookie (8. April 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ein seriöser Shop.



Ja, seriös aber schon mühsam. Ich habe bei TrekInn und DiveInn bestellt, jeweils aufgrund des guten Preises. Die Lieferung hat deutlich länger gedauert, als ich das sonst gewohnt war, aber es war okay (und ich war darauf vorbereitet). Tracking hat, soweit ich das im Kopf hab, gut funktioniert.

Was sehr schlecht funktioniert hat, war der Rückweg... Hatte einmal eine Reklamation und einmal eine Retoursendung. Das hat sich ewig gezogen. Rückfragen über das Kundenportal wurden langsam und äußerst spärlich beantwortet.

In Zukunft würde ich dort nur noch bestellen, wenn der Preis absolut verlockend ist und ich sicher weiß, dass die Ware passt (Größe etc.).


----------



## baxxter (8. April 2021)

baxxter schrieb:


> Kurzes Update. Habe von bikeinn eine Sendungsverfolgung bekommen, bis jetzt ist aber noch nichts zu finden. Ein Bild vom Päckchen mit Label ist auch dabei.
> Habe den Versand per DPD gewählt.
> Bin mal gespannt, wann das Paket auf die Reise geht.


Paket wurde heute zugestellt, also alles bestens gelaufen


----------



## Heino77 (8. April 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Hmm sorry ich weiß, das ist nicht der Laberthread, aber wieso hat Pivot einen Knall? Der reduzierte Preis für das Carbonfully wirkt auf den ersten Blick sehr gut, und selbst der regulär angeführte ist mittlerweile "leider" normal... Bei anderen Herstellern zahlt man bald alleine für den Rahmen so viel (>3,5k), wo hab ich den Denkfehler?
> 
> Die Farbe ist hässlich und ich bau mir gerade ein neues Bike auf, ansonsten wär das schon durchaus verlockend...



Naja für eine 34er Fox elite und DPS gepaart mit Sunringle Laufrädern finde ich 4,6k€ schon ein wenig extrem.
Pivot baut gute Rahmen keine Frage, aber mit ein wenig Wartezeit und Selbstbau geht für das gleiche Geld schon viel mehr mMn.
Da find ich das Stumpy für 5k schon den besseren Deal.


----------



## Splash (8. April 2021)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> TrekInn und DiveInn



Vorsicht, wenn Retouren nötig sind. In meinem Fall war es eine Fehllieferung (falsche Farbe des Lenkerbandes geliefert) - man bekommt ein Retourenlabel an eine deutsche Adresse, der Laden verschifft von dort gesammelt wieder zurück ins Zentrallager und möchte erst dann erstatten, was 2-4 Wochen dauern kann. Ich denke, ich vermeide es, künftig dort zu bestellen....


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (9. April 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Hab den Thule Easyfold XT 934. Das Ding ist der Hammer. Im Bekanntenkreis wird es, insofern nicht 4 Räder transportiert werden müssen, ständig ausgliehen.
> 
> Großer Abstand zwischen den Rädern, auch langer Radstand ist kein Problem. Lange Straps für die Felgen, die auch wirklich um große Umfänge passen. Dazu noch ein Schutz, dass man den Carbonrahmen nicht kaputtdreht. Hab das allerdings noch nicht wirklich getestet 😏
> 
> Handling ist überragend und er braucht zusammengeklappt wenig Platz.


Moin. Kannst du mir sagen was der Max. Mögliche Radstand ist ? Finde da unterschiedliche Angaben. 1250 vs 1300.
Würde den gerne haben aber habe ein Gambler mit 1300 Radstand....
Danke für eine Antwort im Voraus.
MfG,
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (9. April 2021)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Moin. Kannst du mir sagen was der Max. Mögliche Radstand ist ? Finde da unterschiedliche Angaben. 1250 vs 1300.
> Würde den gerne haben aber habe ein Gambler mit 1300 Radstand....
> Danke für eine Antwort im Voraus.
> MfG,
> Sebastian



Wie soll ich dir denn das am besten abmessen ich habe ja auch nur die offiziellen Angaben. Da ich selber nur ein Jeffsy und Oiz fahre kann ich es aus der praktischen Erfahrung nicht sagen.


----------



## Nd-60 (9. April 2021)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Moin. Kannst du mir sagen was der Max. Mögliche Radstand ist ? Finde da unterschiedliche Angaben. 1250 vs 1300.
> Würde den gerne haben aber habe ein Gambler mit 1300 Radstand....
> Danke für eine Antwort im Voraus.
> MfG,
> Sebastian


1250 geht ohne Probleme, da stehen die Achsen fast exakt an den Enden bei einem b+ Bike

Die 5cm mehr werden es da sicher nicht reissen.


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (9. April 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich dir denn das am besten abmessen ich habe ja auch nur die offiziellen Angaben. Da ich selber nur ein Jeffsy und Oiz fahre kann ich es aus der praktischen Erfahrung nicht sagen.


Danke. War nur eine Frage


----------



## seven21 (9. April 2021)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Danke. War nur eine Frage


Kein Problem wurde ja beantwortet. Hättest du mir gesagt welches Maß du willst hätte ich auch gemessen


----------



## Supernova (11. April 2021)

Frell schrieb:


> Sehr praktisches Gerät, der Bosch Fontus ist aber in der Summe deutlich besser. Der ist oft für einen ähnlichen Preis erhältlich. Bei Fragen mich gerne sonst direkt anschreiben.


Der Bosch Fontus kostet doch aber mehr als das doppelte??


----------



## Frell (11. April 2021)

Supernova schrieb:


> Der Bosch Fontus kostet doch aber mehr als das doppelte??


Ich habe meinen im Sale für 110€ gekauft, die sind öfter mal im Angebot. Das Gerät ist super. Den Kärcher hatte ich auch schon in der Hand und finde ihn deutlich weniger praktisch. Ansonsten mag ich eigentlich Kärcher, aber nicht bei dem Gerät.


----------



## unbekannt1990 (11. April 2021)

der aus dem Angebot ist auch nicht der plus oder? Der soll ja nicht mehr die Schwächen des Vorgängers haben. Und auch einen größeren Tank.


----------



## Frell (11. April 2021)

Oh, den Plus kenne ich nicht. Kenne nur das alte Modell von Kärcher.


----------



## youdontknow (11. April 2021)

Frell schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen im Sale für 110€ gekauft, die sind öfter mal im Angebot. Das Gerät ist super. Den Kärcher hatte ich auch schon in der Hand und finde ihn deutlich weniger praktisch. Ansonsten mag ich eigentlich Kärcher, aber nicht bei dem Gerät.


110€?! Aber dann sicher ohne Akku oder? Ich hab meinen Fontus ohne Akku als Aussteller für 99€ bekommen und das war schon ultragünstig. Aber ja, für den einen bestimmten Anwendungsfall ist er wirklich spitze, nur in Höhe der UVP (219€?) ein völlig sinnloses Gerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frell (11. April 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> 110€?! Aber dann sicher ohne Akku oder? Ich hab meinen Fontus ohne Akku als Aussteller für 99€ bekommen und das war schon ultragünstig. Aber ja, für den einen bestimmten Anwendungsfall ist er wirklich spitze, nur in Höhe der UVP (219€?) ein völlig sinnloses Gerät.


Ja, war ohne Akku (hatte ich eh). Ich nutze ihn eigentlich öfter Mal. Sicher 1-2x im Monat neben dem Bike Waschen. Ich hätte inzwischen auch ein Schlauch im Garten, aber so ist das ganze Ganze deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## BigJohn (12. April 2021)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Hier ist der link zum Vecnum shop mit der rabattierten Moveloc 170 ohne den Umweg über facebook:
> Einmal mit Universalremote


Gehen die bei Vecnum eher sparsam mit Rabatten um, oder gibts da regelmäßig was?


----------



## Mustermann_ (12. April 2021)

Sparsam


----------



## Hille2001 (13. April 2021)

hab mal ne Frage zu wiggle und chainreactioncycles
habe da einen Ergon Sattel gekauft und der ist defekt
Garantie Auftrag abgegeben und als Antwort kam das die einen wiggle GS anbieten.

Ist das rechtens oder kann man auf sein Geld bestehen?
Einen Ersatzsattel haben sie nicht da


----------



## hasardeur (13. April 2021)

Mittlerweile gilt da wohl britisches Recht. Keine Ahnung, was die dazu sagen. Frag doch aber einfach mal nach. Wenn sie es ablehnen, kannst Du noch immer entscheiden, ob Du einen Anwalt in Nordirland beauftragst.


----------



## Fury (13. April 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Ist das rechtens oder kann man auf sein Geld bestehen?


Ich glaube, auch in D ist die Geldrückgabe freiwillig. Also keine Pflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. April 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Ich glaube, auch in D ist die Geldrückgabe freiwillig. Also keine Pflicht.


In D gilt: Zweimaliges Recht auf Nachbesserung (hier Reparatur oder Nachlieferung). Wenn erfolglos oder unmöglich, dann gibt es natürlich das Geld zurück. Das nennt sich dann Wandlung.


----------



## DJTornado (13. April 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> hab mal ne Frage zu wiggle und chainreactioncycles
> habe da einen Ergon Sattel gekauft und der ist defekt
> Garantie Auftrag abgegeben und als Antwort kam das die einen wiggle GS anbieten.
> 
> ...


Lt EU hat der Händler erst mal das Recht auf Nachbesserungen, also sogar auf eine Reparatur. Geld zurück ist doch eine gute Lösung.


----------



## hasardeur (13. April 2021)

GB ist nicht mehr in der EU


----------



## DJTornado (13. April 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> GB ist nicht mehr in der EU


Ja du Schlaumeier und für die ganz Doofen steht es auch noch darüber. Aber selbst IN der EU hätte er keine weitergehenden Rechte als Nachbesserung, danach Wandlung, Minderung oder Schadenersatz. Nur für dich, damit DU das auch verstehen tutentust.


----------



## hasardeur (13. April 2021)

Selber Schlaumeier. Wie relevant ist denn EU-Recht für ein Nicht-EU-Mitglied? Nach Polynesischem Stammesrecht hätte der Käufer womöglich sogar das Recht auf die zwei Ziegen des Verkäufers. Wer weiß.


----------



## null-2wo (13. April 2021)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Ja du Schlaumeier und für die ganz Doofen steht es auch noch darüber.





hasardeur schrieb:


> Selber Schlaumeier.


wasn das fürn umgangston hier leute


----------



## Hille2001 (13. April 2021)

Beruhigt euch Mal Jungs...
Sie können nicht wandeln da der Sattel nicht auf Lager ist , nicht Mal ein neuerer wäre erhältlich.
Hab angefragt das ich lieber Geld bekomme da ich n Sattel brauche , Mal schauen.

Wiggle Voucher kann ich eher nicht gebrauchen auch wenn er 12 Monate gültig ist.

Hab den n Video vom Sattel geschickt ,hat als Anerkennung des Schadens gereicht und ich muss den Sattel nicht einmal einsenden.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe das Ding ist 11 Monate alt,der Händler kann sich doch bei Ergon die Kohle zurück holen?!


----------



## danimaniac (13. April 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Beruhigt euch Mal Jungs...
> Sie können nicht wandeln da der Sattel nicht auf Lager ist , nicht Mal ein neuerer wäre erhältlich.
> Hab angefragt das ich lieber Geld bekomme da ich n Sattel brauche , Mal schauen.
> 
> ...


Und selber direkt zu Ergon?
Problem beschreiben (Sattel und Lieferbarkeit /Brexit)... Das geht bestimmt.


----------



## Frog (13. April 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Und selber direkt zu Ergon?
> Problem beschreiben (Sattel und Lieferbarkeit /Brexit)... Das geht bestimmt.


ERGON ist kein sqlab. ERGON ist es sowas von egal! Die kümmern sich um nichts.
Leider findet man als deutscher  Käufer die Produkte cool. Ich leider auch.  
Man sollte öfters mal über den Tellerrand schauen und anderen Produkten eine Chance geben. Dann würden die auch von ihrem hohen Ross mal runter kommen. Natürlich hat jeder  seine eigene Meinung und dies soll jetzt auch nicht weiter diskutiert werden. Das führt nämlich Erfahrungsmässig zu nichts.


----------



## Hille2001 (13. April 2021)

Nö Hersteller schreibe ich nicht mehr an, die interessieren sich einen Scheißdreck für Endverbraucher.
Den Spruch sich an Händler zu wenden kenne ich schon im Schlaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (13. April 2021)

Ich habe damit im Fahrrad und snowboard Bereich bislang nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## isartrails (13. April 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe das Ding ist 11 Monate alt,der Händler kann sich doch bei Ergon die Kohle zurück holen?!


Ist denen zu viel Aufwand. Die müssen fürs Geld nicht so hart arbeiten wie du.

Hatte einen Nortwave Schuh gekauft. Nach 4 Wochen ist bei einer Ausfahrt der Ratschendrehverschluß an einem Schuh abgefallen. War wohl nicht fest genug montiert gewesen.
Reklamiert mit der Bitte, mir einen Ersatzdrehverschluß zuzusenden (gibt's im Aftermarket für 12 Euro unter anderem auf der Nortwave-Website). Wiggle bot mir einen Gutschein über den vollen Kaufpreis des Schuhs an, weil sie das Ersatzteil nicht vorrätig hatten und auch nicht beschaffen konnten oder wollten. Denen ist es lästig, wegen eines Reklamationsfalls in Konversation mit dem Hersteller zu treten. Lieber schreiben sie dir ein Guthaben gut.
Das verrät einiges über unsere Marktwirtschaft.

Von Northwave direkt bekam ich außer den Hinweis, mich an den Verkäufer zu wenden, nichts. Das wär beim Mitarbeiter ein Griff in eine Kiste gewesen, Umschlag, Porto, fertig.


----------



## Hille2001 (13. April 2021)

Traurig traurig wie das heutzutage gehandelt wird.
Hast du den GS genommen ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. April 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hold on to your hads.
> XTR Kassette 10-51 258,- bei Wiggle
> Wiggle | Shimano XTR M9100 12 Speed Cassette | Cassettes


Kein so gutes Angebot.


----------



## Homer4 (13. April 2021)

Also immerhin habe ich mein Angebot geteilt. Das zählt.


----------



## piilu (13. April 2021)

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass wiggle das Zeug von einem Vertrieb bekommt die haben auch nicht immer alles an Ersatzteilen


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. April 2021)

Vor allem sieht man als Endverbraucher die Masse an Artikeln nicht die da in so Hochlagerregalen bewegt wird. Das kommt aus China aus dem Laster und wird dann möglichst gleich wieder rausgeschickt. Das ist weitestgehend automatisiert. So Kundenkontakt stört da nur. Es geht darum soviel wie möglich effizient rauszuhauen, koste es was es wolle.


----------



## Schlaftablette (13. April 2021)

Eigenbau Riemenpeitsche





Zutaten und Zubereitung:

in abgesägten Besenstiel eine 12 mm breite Nut sägen und stemmen
alten, gerissenen Gates Riemen ablängen, drei Löcher hinein bohren und mit Senkkopfschrauben befestigen
Stahl-Spannschellen anbringen (Kabelbinder sind zu elastisch und funktionieren nicht)
Russische Variante: noch einfacher geht's mit einem Kantholz. Das erspart das Anfertigen der Nut.


----------



## Ghoste (13. April 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Nö Hersteller schreibe ich nicht mehr an, die interessieren sich einen Scheißdreck für Endverbraucher.


Sind immer ganz subjektive Erfahrungen - kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, liegt aber ggf. auch an den Marken...



danimaniac schrieb:


> Ich habe damit im Fahrrad und snowboard Bereich bislang nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


Kann ich vollkommen unterschreiben. Um kein Marken“bashing“ hier im Thread zu haben, nur mal ein paar Erfahrungen aus dem Snowboardbereich.

Burton: 
Ersatzteile gibt es (auch in lokalen Stores) bei Defekt umsonst. 
Boots nach über einem Jahr eingesendet und kostenlos Ersatz bekommen. 
Bester Kumpel hat durch selbstverschulden sein nagelneuse Board zerlegt. Wurde auf Garantie kostenlos ersetzt.
Schnalle an der Bindung gerissen - kostenlos vor Ort im Store ersetzt.

PIEPS: Beim LVS ist ein Plastikteil gebrochen. Wurde nach über drei Jahren (privater Gebrauchtkauf ohne Rechung) gegen ein komplett neues LVS ausgetauscht.
Anfrage auf Handschlaufe bei diesem LVS (war beim Gebrauchtkauf nicht beinhaltet), kostenlose Lieferung.

Und das sind nur wenige Erfahrungen meinerseits im Sportbereich...
Mein erster Weg geht IMMER über den Hersteller.
Oftmals macht auch der Ton die Musik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (14. April 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> hab mal ne Frage zu wiggle und chainreactioncycles
> habe da einen Ergon Sattel gekauft und der ist defekt
> Garantie Auftrag abgegeben und als Antwort kam das die einen wiggle GS anbieten.
> 
> ...


glaube nicht, als kunde bist in england deutlichst besser gestellt als in der verkackten eudssr.
in england gelten nämlich 5 jahre garantie!
hab vergessen wie das gesetzt dazu heisst, wurde ich auch erst vor 2 wochen in einem us forum drauf aufmerksam gemacht, mussu mal gockeln, aber gutschein ist völlig indiskutabel.



Hille2001 schrieb:


> Traurig traurig wie das heutzutage gehandelt wird.
> Hast du den GS genommen ?


das sollte aber wirklich niemanden wundern, denn es gibt kein mir bekanntes marktsegment, wo die kunden so dermaßen extrem obzön verarscht und abgezockt werden, was logischerweise darin begründet liegt, dass die es mit sich machen lassen.
ist aber in anderen bereichen natürlich ähnlich, aber wenn es kein kritischen kunden mehr gibt, sondern nur wohlstandindoktrinierte, kommt das am ende halt bei raus.


----------



## Puls220 (14. April 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Nö Hersteller schreibe ich nicht mehr an, die interessieren sich einen Scheißdreck für Endverbraucher.
> Den Spruch sich an Händler zu wenden kenne ich schon im Schlaf.


Bei Conti und Schwalbe hatte ich da auch schon Erfolg...


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. April 2021)

Ebenso bei Syntace. Am gebraucht gekauftem F44 war nach einem Sturz eine Klemmschelle beschädigt. Auf Anfrage nach einem Ersatzteil dann 2 neue Klemmstücke plus 4 Titanschrauben kostenlos bekommen.


----------



## isartrails (14. April 2021)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Bei Conti und Schwalbe hatte ich da auch schon Erfolg...





Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Ebenso bei Syntace.


Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben. Bei Schwalbe hatte ich mal einen Fall, wo ich einen defekten Reifen (hatte Beulen out of the box) reklamieren wollte. Der Schwalbe-Mitarbeiter am Telefon hatte gleich abgewiegelt, ich bräuchte gar nicht weiterreden. Zum Händler damit.


----------



## Jierdan (14. April 2021)

Sagt mir Bescheid, wenn Specialized mal sowas wie Kundenservice einführt. Nachdem ich mich bei drei Rädern hab verarschen lassen liegt mir die Marke erst mal auf Eis...


----------



## Don Stefano (14. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Kein so gutes Angebot.


Müsste halt auch Lieferbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (14. April 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Sind immer ganz subjektive Erfahrungen - kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, liegt aber ggf. auch an den Marken...
> 
> 
> Kann ich vollkommen unterschreiben. Um kein Marken“bashing“ hier im Thread zu haben, nur mal ein paar Erfahrungen aus dem Snowboardbereich.
> ...


Fast deckungsgleich bei mir.
Plus: Hose ist im Schritt gerissen (beim zweiten Einsatz) gab kostenlos Ersatz.
Board kaputt nach einer Saison: Geld zurück im Shop
Boots einmal ersetzt, beim Ersatz dann das Schnellschnürsystem ersetzt mit detailliertem Video wie man es macht nach über drei Jahren!

Fahrrad... Beste Erfahrungen mit bike24, ion, verschiedenen Werkstätten, rtf, hayes, wtb, Last... (teilweise auch nur dumme Fragen... Aber hey... Gab gute Antworten dann.)


----------



## Hille2001 (14. April 2021)

So kommt Bewegung ins Spiel



> Thank for your email,
> 
> Unfortunately I can not do a cash refund until you have send the item back to us follow the details below to do that.The offer with a 100% gift voucher refund would mean you would not need to send the item back to us.
> Thanks for your email.



Mal schauen was Versand kostet ,muss ich noch checken


----------



## isartrails (14. April 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> hab mal ne Frage zu wiggle und chainreactioncycles
> habe da einen Ergon Sattel gekauft und der ist defekt
> Garantie Auftrag abgegeben und als Antwort kam das die einen wiggle GS anbieten.
> 
> ...


Nochmal: Entweder zurück schicken und innerhalb der Garantie gibt's die Kohle zurück. Versand geht zu deren Lasten.
Oder du behältst das Ding, schickst ihnen ein Foto vom Defekt und sie schreiben dir einen Gutschein gut.
Kommt halt darauf an, was kaputt ist. Ist der Sattel noch verwendbar, dann behalten und Gutschein einstreichen. Ist der Sattel im Ar$$$, dann zurückschicken und Geld nehmen.


----------



## Ghoste (14. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben. Bei Schwalbe hatte ich mal einen Fall, wo ich einen defekten Reifen (hatte Beulen out of the box) reklamieren wollte. Der Schwalbe-Mitarbeiter am Telefon hatte gleich abgewiegelt, ich bräuchte gar nicht weiterreden. Zum Händler damit.


Jetzt zitierst du zwei Aussagen und machst nur zu einer selbst eine Aussage 

Kann @Sub-Zero bzgl Syntace nur bestätigen.
Kleinteile die selbst auf der Homepage nicht zu bestellen waren, waren nach Anfrage 2 Tage später im Briefkasten.


----------



## JustSupertramp (14. April 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Jetzt zitierst du zwei Aussagen und machst nur zu einer selbst eine Aussage
> 
> Kann @Sub-Zero bzgl Syntace nur bestätigen.
> Kleinteile die selbst auf der Homepage nicht zu bestellen waren, waren nach Anfrage 2 Tage später im Briefkasten.



Schön, dass auch solche Storys gibt.

Bei meinem Bell Sixer ist einer von 4 kleinen Gummi-MIPS-Straps gerissen und ich habe Bell daraufhin angeschrieben. Nicht mal eine Antwort erhalten...


----------



## CrossX (14. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben. Bei Schwalbe hatte ich mal einen Fall, wo ich einen defekten Reifen (hatte Beulen out of the box) reklamieren wollte. Der Schwalbe-Mitarbeiter am Telefon hatte gleich abgewiegelt, ich bräuchte gar nicht weiterreden. Zum Händler damit.


Komisch, ich habe einen 2 Jahre alten Magic Mary wegen Blasen an der Karkasse bei Schwalbe direkt reklamiert. Habe direkt an nächsten Tag eine Mail mit Rücksendeetikett bekommen, damit ich den Reifen zur Kontrolle eingeschicke.

Eine Woche später kam ein Paket mit neuen Reifen, Tubelesskit und eine Trinkflasche.

Perfekter Service würde ich sagen.


----------



## isartrails (14. April 2021)

Das muss der Mitarbeiter gewesen sein, der durch den ersetzt wurde, an den ich geriet... 🤣


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. April 2021)

gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit: Syntace, Acros, Eightpins, Polar und Rock Shox (Reverb). 

..alle 4 keine Schnäppchen gewesen. ;-)..

mein olles Canyon war ein Schnäppchen und der Service war naja..

Finde den Fehler. You get what you paid for.


----------



## unbekannt1990 (15. April 2021)

Eigentlich ein Unding, dass man sich einen guten Service erkaufen muss.

Natürlich kostet das den Hersteller mehr Geld, steigert aber auch die Reputation, wie man oben sehen kann.
Aber scheinbar ist die Mundpropaganda kein ausreichend großer Werbefaktor mehr, dass Hersteller darauf setzen.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## null-2wo (15. April 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein Unding, dass man sich einen guten Service erkaufen muss.


war "you get what you pay for" schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (15. April 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> war "you get what you pay for" schon?


Ja


Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> You get what you paid for.


----------



## unbekannt1990 (15. April 2021)

Ist halt auch nicht immer der Fall. Wird sogar immer weniger - gefühlt.


----------



## Moeymou (15. April 2021)

Hip Pack Race 3L + 1,5L Trinkblase - Rot Neonblau
					

Die EVOC HIP PACK RACE 3l ist mit seiner optimierten Rückenbelüftung ideal für Bike-Runden mit wenig Equipment. Durch das VENTI FLAP-System lässt sich der Abstand der Gürteltasche zum Rücken und damit die Belüftung der Auflagefläche...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




Farbe ist speziell, aber incl. Trinkblase günstig.


----------



## isartrails (15. April 2021)

Moeymou schrieb:


> Farbe ist speziell, aber incl. Trinkblase günstig.


Die Farbe ist das beste an dem Ding. Bei dem Preis würde ich sogar die fehlende Funktion in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## youdontknow (15. April 2021)

Moeymou schrieb:


> Hip Pack Race 3L + 1,5L Trinkblase - Rot Neonblau
> 
> 
> Die EVOC HIP PACK RACE 3l ist mit seiner optimierten Rückenbelüftung ideal für Bike-Runden mit wenig Equipment. Durch das VENTI FLAP-System lässt sich der Abstand der Gürteltasche zum Rücken und damit die Belüftung der Auflagefläche...
> ...


Ich frag mich bei den Hüfttaschen immer, wo der Trinkschnuller befestigt wird.......
Am Rucksack gibt es dafür ja eine Aufnahme aber hier? Zieht man den einfach raus und der rollt sich dann automatisch wieder zurück ?


----------



## DerHackbart (15. April 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bei den Hüfttaschen immer, wo der Trinkschnuller befestigt wird.......
> Am Rucksack gibt es dafür ja eine Aufnahme aber hier? Zieht man den einfach raus und der rollt sich dann automatisch wieder zurück ?


Ab in den Hosenladen damit und hoffen das er dicht ist


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (15. April 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bei den Hüfttaschen immer, wo der Trinkschnuller befestigt wird.......
> Am Rucksack gibt es dafür ja eine Aufnahme aber hier?



Je nach Hersteller haben die ähnliche Aufnahmen.


----------



## null-2wo (15. April 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bei den Hüfttaschen immer, wo der Trinkschnuller befestigt wird.......
> Am Rucksack gibt es dafür ja eine Aufnahme aber hier? Zieht man den einfach raus und der rollt sich dann automatisch wieder zurück ?


WLAN


----------



## TitusLE (15. April 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bei den Hüfttaschen immer, wo der Trinkschnuller befestigt wird.......


Der EVOC wird per Magnet befestigt. Kommt rechts an der Hüfte raus und wird dann quer rüber gelegt und dann links an der Hüfte wieder befestigt.


null-2wo schrieb:


> WLAN


Auch 'ne gute Idee  👍  😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. April 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein Unding, dass man sich einen guten Service erkaufen muss.


lol


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist das beste an dem Ding. Bei dem Preis würde ich sogar die fehlende Funktion in Kauf nehmen.


Fand die Teile zunächst auch zu hipstermäßig. Seit ich es selbst habe, nutze ich meinen Rucksack nur noch, wenn wechselhaftes Wetter angesagt ist. Sau-praktisch die kleine Tasche.


----------



## Nd-60 (15. April 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Fand die Teile zunächst auch zu hipstermäßig. Seit ich es selbst habe, nutze ich meinen Rucksack nur noch, wenn wechselhaftes Wetter angesagt ist. Sau-praktisch die kleine Tasche.


Wie ist das im Falle eines Falles?


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2021)

Fällt mit. Was soll sie auch sonst tun? Habe sie bisher auch weder verloren, noch beschädigt.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. April 2021)

Moeymou schrieb:


> Hip Pack Race 3L + 1,5L Trinkblase - Rot Neonblau
> 
> 
> Die EVOC HIP PACK RACE 3l ist mit seiner optimierten Rückenbelüftung ideal für Bike-Runden mit wenig Equipment. Durch das VENTI FLAP-System lässt sich der Abstand der Gürteltasche zum Rücken und damit die Belüftung der Auflagefläche...
> ...


Guter Preis, Farbe ist auch top. Tut seit 3 Jahren gute Dienste, hab damals allerdings bei Wiggle 38€ inkl. Trinkblase und Versand gezahlt. Da hatten die irgendeine Art Sale für Evoc Sachen.

Hab mir Mal eins bestellt, die Farbe bleicht nämlich schnell aus.


----------



## Jierdan (15. April 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wie ist das im Falle eines Falles?



Der Rücken ist halt deutlich weniger geschützt. Mein Hauptgrund für den Rucksack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. April 2021)

__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Für die Kleineren, Größe S.   6.999 statt 11.199. (Immer noch zu teuer  :D )  https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/santa-cruz-heckler-cc-x01-rsv-982970




					www.mtb-news.de
				



ist das wirklich ein Schnäppchen für ein Hinterrad?
Jetzt verkauft Amazon echt chon DT Räder?!


----------



## Chippy (15. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist zumindest für ein GRC 1400 650B Hinterrad ein Schnäppchen. PVG liegt bei über 800 €.
Preis schwankt allerdings enorm. Gestern gab es das dazugehörige VR für ca. 600 €.


----------



## youdontknow (15. April 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> WLAN


Aber dann nur mit Extrakabel .


----------



## null-2wo (15. April 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Aber dann nur mit Extrakabel .


ne, was du meinst is der gardena-drehstrom-adapter; ich meine richtiges wlan.


----------



## isartrails (15. April 2021)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Kommt rechts an der Hüfte raus und wird dann quer rüber gelegt und dann links an der Hüfte wieder befestigt.


So ähnlich wie bei meiner Nierenstein-Drainage.


----------



## davez (16. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Von Northwave direkt bekam ich außer den Hinweis, mich an den Verkäufer zu wenden, nichts. Das wär beim Mitarbeiter ein Griff in eine Kiste gewesen, Umschlag, Porto, fertig.


Da liegst Du definitiv falsch. Jeder Vorgang, der händisch von einem Mitarbeiter durchgeführt werden muss, außerhalb der definierten Prozesse, ist wahnsinnig teuer in einer Vollkostenbetrachtung.

Das ist ja kein Handwerker, der in die Kiste greift.

In den Vorgang werden mehrere Mitarbeiter eingebunden. Service schreibt email an Lager, im Lager wird jemand los geschickt. Der sucht das passende Teil. Dann bringt das jemand in den Versand. Dort muss auch wieder händisch Deine Adresse aufgeschrieben werden aus einem email, das dort auch nicht automatisch vorliegt (ggf mit telefonischer Nachfrage im Service). Und zu guter letzt muss der ganze Vorgang im ERP als Sonderposten eingetragen werden und löst in der Buchhaltung zusätzliche Arbeit aus. Damit entsteht aus dem „in die Kiste greifen“ ein Vorgang, der weit über 100 EUR im Unternehmen auslöst.
Warum sind viele Online Unternehmen so kulant? Weil sie diese Kosten kennen und fürchten


----------



## Schibbl (16. April 2021)

davez schrieb:


> ...
> In den Vorgang werden mehrere Mitarbeiter eingebunden. Service schreibt email an Lager, im Lager wird jemand los geschickt. Der sucht das passende Teil. Dann bringt das jemand in den Versand. Dort muss auch wieder händisch Deine Adresse aufgeschrieben werden aus einem email, das dort auch nicht automatisch vorliegt (ggf mit telefonischer Nachfrage im Service). Und zu guter letzt muss der ganze Vorgang im ERP als Sonderposten eingetragen werden und löst in der Buchhaltung zusätzliche Arbeit aus. Damit entsteht aus dem „in die Kiste greifen“ ein Vorgang, der weit über 100 EUR im Unternehmen auslöst.
> Warum sind viele Online Unternehmen so kulant? Weil sie diese Kosten kennen und fürchten


Wenn Kommunikation, Datenverfügbarkeit und der von dir geschilderte Prozess so gelebt wird, dann sollte ich mal meine Visitenkarte dort lassen und einen unserer Vertriebler darauf ansetzen. Wie heißt nochmal das Unternehmen auf das du dich beziehst? 😉


----------



## Hille2001 (16. April 2021)

schaue gerade nach Ketten, hui die sind aber teuer geworden
Juni 2020 hat ne HG701 23€ gekostet , ne GX Eagle 22€
die kosten jetzt 50% mehr

auf ebay findet man von Chinamännern Ketten XTR HG901 für knapp 18€
jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht oder sind das Fake Shimano Ketten?
Der Verstand sagt es ist viel zu billig,lass die Patscherchen davon


----------



## ilfer (16. April 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> schaue gerade nach Ketten, hui die sind aber teuer geworden
> Juni 2020 hat ne HG701 23€ gekostet , ne GX Eagle 22€
> die kosten jetzt 50% mehr
> 
> ...


Kauf einfach hier, Bike24 "beschde".





						SRAM GX Eagle Kette 12-fach
					

SRAM ▶ MTB-News.de User Award 2017 - Urteil: Gold! Das Herzstück des GX Eagle™ Antriebssystems.




					www.bike24.de
				




Außerdem sollte man nie von Chinamännern was kaufen, sondern nur von Chinafrauen, auch wenn's da gerne mal was auf die billigen Patscherchen gibt. {/ironie off}


----------



## Hille2001 (16. April 2021)

Shimano CN-HG701-11 Kette 11-fach - mit Quick Link - 116 Glieder
					

Shimano Parts ▶ Shimano 11-fach Kette mit SIL-TEC Beschichtung. Auch für E-Bikes. Inkl. SM-CN900 Kettenverschluss. ▶ Ausführung: 116 Glieder




					www.bike24.de
				



66% Aufpreis ,
na wenn ich das gewußt hätte wäre mein Keller im Sommer 2020 voll gemacht worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (16. April 2021)

Evtl. sind Shimano Preise an den Bitcoin gekoppelt


----------



## me72 (16. April 2021)

Immerhin sind die (meisten) Shimano-Ketten bei Bike24 lieferbar.

Ich hab Anfang Februar bei Rose für alle Bikes in der Familie Ketten bestellt, von 8-fach bis 12-fach. Alle waren zu dem Zeitpunkt günstiger als bei B24, BC oder BD und mit Lieferfristen von ich glaube ca. 5-7 Wochen angegeben. Tja, und ratet mal: bis auf die 8-fach Kette ist noch keine einzige angekommen. Auf Nachfrage letzte Woche hiess es, ein genauer Liefertermin ist weiterhin nicht bekannt.


----------



## davez (16. April 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Wenn Kommunikation, Datenverfügbarkeit und der von dir geschilderte Prozess so gelebt wird, dann sollte ich mal meine Visitenkarte dort lassen und einen unserer Vertriebler darauf ansetzen. Wie heißt nochmal das Unternehmen auf das du dich beziehst? 😉


Das ist leider die Realität. Sobald Du Dich außerhalb definierter Prozesse bewegst, entstehen sehr hohe Kosten. Warum geben die Großkonzerne wohl den größten Teil des jährlichen IT Budgets für SAP Anpassungen aus? Weil sie ständig dabei sind, die Software an sich verändernde Prozesse anzupassen. Dass sich Software flexibel und günstig anpassen lässt, ist ein Märchen, das die Vertriebler erzählen   Ich habe diverse Softwaresysteme eingeführt bzw. mitgemacht (ERP & CRM) und die Anpassungskosten haben mich jedesmal sprachlos gemacht. Und wehe man ändert etwas an den Abläufen, dann klingelt bei den IT Dienstleister wieder kräftig die Kasse. Deshalb haben übrigens Toos wie Pipedrive so einen riesigen Erfolg. Es ist einfach in der Handhabung und man kann als User schon extrem viel individualisieren. Leider kommen diese Tools auch sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen


----------



## isartrails (16. April 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Jeder Vorgang, der händisch von einem Mitarbeiter durchgeführt werden muss, außerhalb der definierten Prozesse, ist wahnsinnig teuer in einer Vollkostenbetrachtung.


Da lag ich schon lachend unterm Tisch. 
Wenn es so ist, wie du du schilderst, dann kannst du deinen Laden zumachen.


----------



## isartrails (16. April 2021)

yoobee schrieb:


> Für Retro-Fans, schicker 26er Titan-Rahmen, Hardtail in L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne Ausfallenden! Viel Spaß bei der Rückabwicklung mit den Franzosen.


----------



## RFID (16. April 2021)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Hat bei "Bikerleben" schon mal jemand bestellt? Bin gespannt, ob die Hope Pedale überhaupt verfügbar sind, falls ja, ist das ein sehr feiner Preis.



Hat inzwischen jemand seine Bestellung erhalten? Ich warte immernoch... Bestellt am 16. Februar


----------



## davez (16. April 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Da lag ich schon lachend unterm Tisch.
> Wenn es so ist, wie du du schilderst, dann kannst du deinen Laden zumachen.


Dass Du lachst zeigt, dass Du entweder in einem kleinen Laden mit hohen Margen arbeitest oder keine Ahnung hast


----------



## Rad-ab (16. April 2021)

RFID schrieb:


> Hat inzwischen jemand seine Bestellung erhalten? Ich warte immernoch... Bestellt am 16. Februar


Hab bei Bikerleben auch Hope Sachen bestellt und warte noch. Weiß schon gar nicht mehr wann ich bestellt habe 

Hat irgendwer News?


----------



## RFID (16. April 2021)

Hatte letzte Woche mal nachgefragt und da war die Aussage "nächste Woche haben Sie die Pedale".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (16. April 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Das ist leider die Realität. Sobald Du Dich außerhalb definierter Prozesse bewegst, entstehen sehr hohe Kosten. Warum geben die Großkonzerne wohl den größten Teil des jährlichen IT Budgets für SAP Anpassungen aus? Weil sie ständig dabei sind, die Software an sich verändernde Prozesse anzupassen. Dass sich Software flexibel und günstig anpassen lässt, ist ein Märchen, das die Vertriebler erzählen   Ich habe diverse Softwaresysteme eingeführt bzw. mitgemacht (ERP & CRM) und die Anpassungskosten haben mich jedesmal sprachlos gemacht. Und wehe man ändert etwas an den Abläufen, dann klingelt bei den IT Dienstleister wieder kräftig die Kasse. Deshalb haben übrigens Toos wie Pipedrive so einen riesigen Erfolg. Es ist einfach in der Handhabung und man kann als User schon extrem viel individualisieren. Leider kommen diese Tools auch sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen


Ich kenne diese Realität von einigen Kunden egal welcher Größe und wir sind spezialisiert die Prozesse zu analysieren und anzupassen. Wir liefern Individualsoftware und Customizing für ERP und WMS quer durch alle Branchen vom großen Mittelständler bis zum Konzern. Aber wer seine Prozesse ständig anpassen muss, hat bei der Analyse extrem geschlampt. Hier trifft die Erfahrung zu, dass je eher ein Fehler im Projekt gemacht wird, desto teurer wird er später. Manuelle Prozesse und Ausnahmen muss man immer in Software einbauen, um flexibel auf solche Situationen regieren zu können, sonst provoziert man einen teuren Systemstillstand. Dass SAP-Berater dies nicht wissen/beachten habe ich schon sehr oft lernen müssen.


----------



## CasterTroy (16. April 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Hab bei Bikerleben auch Hope Sachen bestellt und warte noch. Weiß schon gar nicht mehr wann ich bestellt habe
> 
> Hat irgendwer News?


Ich habe heute weitere Sachen von Hope über Bikerleben erhalten, geht also - wenn auch schwer/ langwierig!


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2021)

Das ist doch n ganz normaler Laden, war "anrufen" schon?


----------



## goldencore (16. April 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Realität von einigen Kunden egal welcher Größe und wir sind spezialisiert die Prozesse zu analysieren und anzupassen. Wir liefern Individualsoftware und Customizing für ERP und WMS quer durch alle Branchen vom großen Mittelständler bis zum Konzern. Aber wer seine Prozesse ständig anpassen muss, hat bei der Analyse extrem geschlampt. Hier trifft die Erfahrung zu, dass je eher ein Fehler im Projekt gemacht wird, desto teurer wird er später. Manuelle Prozesse und Ausnahmen muss man immer in Software einbauen, um flexibel auf solche Situationen regieren zu können, sonst provoziert man einen teuren Systemstillstand. Dass SAP-Berater dies nicht wissen/beachten habe ich schon sehr oft lernen müssen.


I will not buy this record, it is scratched!

Ich verstehe kein Wort und es ist doch sehr OT. Könnt ihr nicht unter euch ausmachen, wer mehr Ahnung von Systemdingsbums hat. Nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Schibbl (16. April 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe kein Wort und es ist doch sehr OT
> ...


Mit OT meinst du sicherlich "On Topic". Hierbei geht es darum wie dein Schnäppchen von deinem Klick auf der Website bis zu deiner Haustür kommt. Und auch bei Nichtgefallen zurück. Also der ganze unwichtige Kram der nur dann ganz dolle böse ist wenn er nicht 100% funktioniert. Das ist nämlich nicht Zauberei wie bei den Geschenken die über Nacht unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen.


----------



## Rad-ab (16. April 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das ist doch n ganz normaler Laden, war "anrufen" schon?


Tja, auf dem Weg erhält man halt auch nur die Auskunft: Dauert noch.

Aber wenn andere, in letzter Zeit was bekommen haben, ist der Infostionsgehalt schon größer.
Und man kann ahnen, dass demnächst wirklich mal was kommt und man nicht irgendwann dem Geld hinterher rennt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. April 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Shimano CN-HG701-11 Kette 11-fach - mit Quick Link - 116 Glieder
> 
> 
> Shimano Parts ▶ Shimano 11-fach Kette mit SIL-TEC Beschichtung. Auch für E-Bikes. Inkl. SM-CN900 Kettenverschluss. ▶ Ausführung: 116 Glieder
> ...


"Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette."


----------



## davez (16. April 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Realität von einigen Kunden egal welcher Größe und wir sind spezialisiert die Prozesse zu analysieren und anzupassen. Wir liefern Individualsoftware und Customizing für ERP und WMS quer durch alle Branchen vom großen Mittelständler bis zum Konzern. Aber wer seine Prozesse ständig anpassen muss, hat bei der Analyse extrem geschlampt. Hier trifft die Erfahrung zu, dass je eher ein Fehler im Projekt gemacht wird, desto teurer wird er später. Manuelle Prozesse und Ausnahmen muss man immer in Software einbauen, um flexibel auf solche Situationen regieren zu können, sonst provoziert man einen teuren Systemstillstand. Dass SAP-Berater dies nicht wissen/beachten habe ich schon sehr oft lernen müssen.


Ja und nein   Ein Unternehmen "lebt" halt auch - so wie mein Bike  Spaß bei Seite. Es kommt sehr stark auf die Branche an. Wenn Du aber ein hohes Innovationstempo hast oder Dein Laden stark wächst musst Du zwangsläufig ständig die Prozesse anpassen (nicht nur verbessern). Ende OT

Zurück zur Schnäppchen Mangelverwaltung  Wobei ich ja schon froh wäre, einige Teile zum regulären Preis zu bekommen...


----------



## Don Stefano (17. April 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kauf einfach hier, Bike24 "beschde".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für das Geld würd ich gleich ne PC-XX1 kaufen. SRAM Kette geht bei 11-fach wunderbar.


----------



## luftschaukel (20. April 2021)

pott13 schrieb:


> OneUp Composite Flatpedals endlich lieferbar 59 €:
> https://eu.oneupcomponents.com/products/comp-pedal


Sorry, aber das ist kein Schnapper!
Normaler VK Preis!


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. April 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist kein Schnapper!
> Normaler VK Preis!


Die hab ich für gute 40 Euro damals neu bei bc gekauft 🤷


----------



## luftschaukel (20. April 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Für das Geld würd ich gleich ne PC-XX1 kaufen. SRAM Kette geht bei 11-fach wunderbar.


Ja aber bestimmt nicht wenn man eine Eagle 12Fach hat?


----------



## pott13 (20. April 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist kein Schnapper!
> Normaler VK Preis!


Stimmt. Sind aber nach vielen Wochen Wartezeit jetzt endlich lieferbar. Hab so schnell keinen passenderen thread gefunden.


----------



## Olven (20. April 2021)

Bei der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit von Artikeln ist doch der regulären Verkaufspreis schon ein Schnäppchen.Es werden ja auch xt (12 fach )Schaltwerke von einigen Usern hier für fast das doppelte angeboten,ist nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Heino77 (20. April 2021)

Meine gesuchten Teile sind wider Erwarten alle lieferbar. (XT Trigger, SLX Kurbel, SLX Schaltwerk)
Nur eine SLX Kassette (10-45) will sich nicht finden lassen. Die XTR Kassette für 200 habe ich verpasst. 
Naja die Suche geht weiter. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## Don Stefano (20. April 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ja aber bestimmt nicht wenn man eine Eagle 12Fach hat?


Sorry, hab mich beim Zitieren vertan, meinte als Alternative zur Shimano XT Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FritzeF (20. April 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Meine gesuchten Teile sind wider Erwarten alle lieferbar. (XT Trigger, SLX Kurbel, SLX Schaltwerk)
> Nur eine SLX Kassette (10-45) will sich nicht finden lassen. Die XTR Kassette für 200 habe ich verpasst.
> Naja die Suche geht weiter. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


Wo ist das SLX Schaltwerk (RD-M7100?) lieferbar? Ich kann seit Wochen nix finden...


----------



## Rad-ab (20. April 2021)

RFID schrieb:


> Hat inzwischen jemand seine Bestellung erhalten? Ich warte immernoch... Bestellt am 16. Februar





Rad-ab schrieb:


> Hab bei Bikerleben auch Hope Sachen bestellt und warte noch. Weiß schon gar nicht mehr wann ich bestellt habe
> 
> Hat irgendwer News?





CasterTroy schrieb:


> Ich habe heute weitere Sachen von Hope über Bikerleben erhalten, geht also - wenn auch schwer/ langwierig!



So, habe nun auch eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, Paket sollte morgen eintreffen. Ich hoffe es ist alles dabei


----------



## Mr_Chicks (20. April 2021)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Wo ist das SLX Schaltwerk (RD-M7100?) lieferbar? Ich kann seit Wochen nix finden...


Bitteschön









						Action Sports
					

Shimano Deore Schaltwerk SLX RD-M7100 SGS 12-fach, lang Das neue RD-M7100 Schaltwerk für 1x 12-fach Shimano Antriebe verfügt über Shadow RD+ Technolo…




					www.actionsports.de


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Und hier die Alternative von Rockbros beim großen A
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07N2FKVJB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_i_WNT958AE7QJPE7R3BMA4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


Beim größeren A nochmal 10€ günstiger


----------



## DerHackbart (21. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Beim größeren A nochmal 10€ günstiger


Dann aber mit ordentlich Lieferzeit, oder?


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Dann aber mit ordentlich Lieferzeit, oder?


Zuletzt am 22. März bestellt und am 7. April zugestellt.
Hier z.B. mit 10-Tage-Lieferung für 23$








						23.87US $ 35% OFF|ROCKBROS Fahrrad Pedale Nylon Ultraleicht Mountainbike Pedal Flache Plattform Straße MTB Fahrrad Lager Pedal Radfahren Teile Zubehör|Bicycle Pedal|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. April 2021)

Ich hatte mal Wellgo Pedale (keine Ahnung mehr welche), die am Trial Rad sehr lange hielten. Dann habe ich mir mal das vermeintlich gleiche Pedal bei Amazon für deutlich günstiger gekauft. Sahen echt identisch aus, bis auf eine leicht andere Farbe der Achse. Diese brach dann aber schon nach zwei Wochen.


----------



## youdontknow (21. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zuletzt am 22. März bestellt und am 7. April zugestellt.
> Hier z.B. mit 10-Tage-Lieferung für 23$
> 
> 
> ...


Taugen die wirklich was, weil dann wären die auf jeden Fall man einen Versuch wert.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Taugen die wirklich was, weil dann wären die auf jeden Fall man einen Versuch wert.


Halten bei mir bis jetzt länger als das Oneup. Es hat zwar nach 1Saison Spiel, aber hält...
Die Konstruktion des Oneup is eh irgendwie seltsam....
Das Rikula hält den Body auf der Achse, mir ist das Lager wohl zerbröselt, und im uphill ist das Pedal einfach von der Achse gerutscht🤷
Auf der Achse war nur noch der Innenring mit der Mutter, die war noch fest drauf...

Das Comp würde ich persönlich daher nicht mehr kaufen..
Das RockBros ist aber wohl genauso konstruiert? Hab nicht reingeschaut, aber auf Ali in der Produktbeschreibung siehts so aus...
Für den Preis ist es dann allerdings eher verschmerzbar, denk ich🤔


(OTas Alupedal von oneup is mir auch nach einem Jahr verreckt, die 3 Miniaturlager außen hats zerbröselt.
Das hat der Hersteller aber mittlerweile geändert, die Lager gibts nicht mehr und wurden gegen ne Messingbuchse ausgetauscht(siehe HP-V2).
Daher gebe ich den Alupedale nochmal ne Chance, find die sonst ziemlich super.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (21. April 2021)

So siehts aus, mein Alu-Pedal hat einen Winter gehalten und durch die zerbröselten Minilager ist im Pedal auch alles zermahlen worden, inkl. Lagersitze. Oneup war zwar sehr kulant, aber das AT-Pedal hat auch noch Kugellager. Einem Bekannten ist das selbe passiert, ich habe dann das Kit mit Messingbuchse verbaut, mal beobachten, wie sich das verhält.

Die Comp hab ich auch noch als Ersatzpedale in der Werkzeugkiste immer mit dabei, die sehen wenn, dann Matsch- und Regenwetter.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2021)

Haben mir auch ein gutes Kulanzangebot gemacht, über den Service an sich kann man jetzt nicht meckern.
Bin aber eigentlich davon ausgegangen, daß das neue Pedal schon v2 ist?
Dann muss ich da nochmal nachhaken, bestellt hab ich zum Glück noch nicht.
Und das v2 kit extra bestellen, ist mir dann doch insgesamt zu teuer, und zudem aktuell nicht lieferbar........

Sorry für OT!!


Hat jemand mal diese bestellt und kann was dazu sagen?










						38.59US $ 32% OFF|ROCKBROS Waterproof Bicycle Pedals Ultralight Non Slip CNC Aluminum Alloy Sealed Bearing MTB Road Bike Pedal Cycling Accessories|Bicycle Pedal|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## youdontknow (21. April 2021)

Oder auch die hier (sind noch "etwas" leichter):








						20.89US $ 45% OFF|ANSJS Mountainbike Pedale Plattform Fahrrad Flache Legierung Pedale 9/16
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. April 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Haben mir auch ein gutes Kulanzangebot gemacht, über den Service an sich kann man jetzt nicht meckern.
> Bin aber eigentlich davon ausgegangen, daß das neue Pedal schon v2 ist?
> Dann muss ich da nochmal nachhaken, bestellt hab ich zum Glück noch nicht.
> Und das v2 kit extra bestellen, ist mir dann doch insgesamt zu teuer, und zudem aktuell nicht lieferbar........
> ...


Hab versäumt, den zeitlichen Zusammenhang klar zu machen. Das liegt jetzt mindestens ein Jahr zurück, möglicherweise sogar mehr. Also sollte das passen.

Was mich aber stört, ich brauche immer Kurbelschützer wegen Aufsetzern oder (fliegenden) Steinen. Die normalen passen nicht, da das Pedal so ein großes Lager hat. Ich habe mir einen Satz Kurbelschützer aufgebohrt,  aber sowas sollte man auch kaufen können. Funfact am Rande, meine Kurbel vom Enduro sieht auf der bodenzugewandten Seite wie gesandstrahlt aus


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Nö:
> Anhang anzeigen 1255169







🤷🤔


----------



## schmitr3 (21. April 2021)

Meine kommen auch aus NL, aber wo da die Versandgebühren bei dir herkommen, kann ich nicht sagen. Gerade nochmal geschaut, mir wirds nichts angezeigt bei Versand nach Deutschland:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (21. April 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Meine kommen auch aus NL, aber wo da die Versandgebühren bei dir herkommen, kann ich nicht sagen. Gerade nochmal geschaut, mir wirds nichts angezeigt bei Versand nach Deutschland:
> Anhang anzeigen 1255402






 

Keine Ahnung, mysteriöse Sache, dass.....

Egal, weiter geht's..


----------



## Rad-ab (21. April 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> So, habe nun auch eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, Paket sollte morgen eintreffen. Ich hoffe es ist alles dabei


Bestätige: Heute angekommen - alles Top.
Kann den Oliver empfehlen für Hope Sachen! 

Hope liefert übrigens scheinbar über Rhenus Logistics in Oldenzaal/NL an die Händler...


----------



## RFID (21. April 2021)

Bei mir ist nichts angekommen, obwohl ja gesagt wurde das ich letzte Woche die Ware erhalten sollte. Meine gestrige Nachfrage, wie denn der aktuelle Stand ist, wurde bis dato auch noch nicht beantwortet... geht jetzt in die 10te Woche Lieferzeit...


----------



## Rad-ab (21. April 2021)

RFID schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nichts angekommen, obwohl ja gesagt wurde das ich letzte Woche die Ware erhalten sollte. Meine gestrige Nachfrage, wie denn der aktuelle Stand ist, wurde bis dato auch noch nicht beantwortet... geht jetzt in die 10te Woche Lieferzeit...


Ich glaube er weiß selbst nicht wann er die Sachen bekommt.
Da könnte die Kommunikation besser sein, das stimmt.


----------



## RFID (22. April 2021)

Zack, vorhin kam die Rückmeldung von Bikerleben und kurz darauf kam die Ware mit DHL. Aber die Kommunikation könnte in der Tat besser sein.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (22. April 2021)

Würdet ihr bei RCZ auch Dt-Swiss Laufräder kaufen? 
schwanke da echt mit dem Gedanken…


----------



## Duke_do (22. April 2021)

Ja, habe ich schon. Warum nicht? Ab und an wirklich gute Preis, nur muss man mit Wartezeiten rechnen.


----------



## Ghoste (22. April 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr bei RCZ auch Dt-Swiss Laufräder kaufen?
> schwanke da echt mit dem Gedanken…


Klar, warum nicht. 
Haben meinen XMC1200 LRS damals für deutlich uner 500€ bekommen UVP liegt/lag bei über 2000€. Warum nicht! 
War der beste Schnapper bisher und würde ich immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## platt_ziege (23. April 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Klar, warum nicht.
> Haben meinen XMC1200 LRS damals für deutlich uner 500€ bekommen UVP liegt/lag bei über 2000€. Warum nicht!
> War der beste Schnapper bisher und würde ich immer wieder kaufen.


foddo?
du weisst, sonst isses nich passiert   
hatte nur eben grad im rcz fred mein unmunt und erfahrung bzgl dt lrs geschrieben...


----------



## canelon (23. April 2021)

Hab an Weihnachten auch einen DT Swiss EX1501 LRS bei rcd gekauft. Lieferzeit war vier Wochen angegeben, waren dann halt 9. Das Risiko hat man, aber für die Preise... und war alles wie angegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (23. April 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> foddo?
> du weisst, sonst isses nich passiert
> hatte nur eben grad im rcz fred mein unmunt und erfahrung bzgl dt lrs geschrieben...


----------



## luftschaukel (24. April 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Amazon hat wieder die xx1 12fach Kette für 46€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke! Hab eine Bestellt!

Ich hab neulich auch erst ein H1900 Vorderrad bestellt bei RCZ. Hat ca. 20 Werktage gedauert.


----------



## imun (24. April 2021)

> Rad-ab schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Amazon hat wieder die xx1 12fach Kette für 46€
> ...


Hab mir auch mal 2 gegönnt bei diesem Preis


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. April 2021)

hab sie mir auch mal bestellt - kann mir vielleicht jemand den Vorteil gegenüber einer GX Kette erklären, die kostet nur ~ 32€  dafür ganze 8g (!) schwerer - wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe!?


----------



## danimaniac (24. April 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> hab sie mir auch mal bestellt - kann mir vielleicht jemand den Vorteil gegenüber einer GX Kette erklären, die kostet nur ~ 32€  dafür ganze 8g (!) schwerer - wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe!?


Haltbarkeit

Edit mit link und Diagramm


----------



## Rad-ab (24. April 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Haltbarkeit
> 
> Edit mit link und Diagramm
> Anhang anzeigen 1257275


Danke für den Link!
Gibt es auch einen entsprechenden Test für Kassetten?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. April 2021)

@danimaniac - danke Dir, perfekt!


----------



## FritzeF (24. April 2021)

Das amazon Angebot ist schon wieder abgelaufen?! Bei mir wird 63€für die goldene und über 80 für die schwarze Kette abgerufen... 🙁


----------



## Rad-ab (24. April 2021)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Das amazon Angebot ist schon wieder abgelaufen?! Bei mir wird 63€für die goldene und über 80 für die schwarze Kette abgerufen... 🙁


ja, ist schon wieder weg, wie üblich bei Amazon.
Wenn es nicht eilt:
Preisalarm setzen, die Preise kommen alle paar Wochen wieder....zumindest war es bisher so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (24. April 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Zwar nicht lieferbar, aber beim letzten Mal hat es auch keine 2 Wochen mit der Lieferung gedauert


Ich habe knappe 4 Wochen gewartet. Aber egal... Sie kommt und es ist auch definitiv eine XX1


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. April 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich habe knappe 4 Wochen gewartet. Aber egal... Sie kommt und es ist auch definitiv eine XX1


 

egal meine GX Kette hält wahrscheinlich noch 2000km, da schaffe ich auch in 8 Wochen nicht 

EDIT: Oh falsche Thread:









						bike-components
					

Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Reifen - 27,5" Reifen im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...




					www.bike-components.de
				




Mavic Pulse Pro 27,5" Faltreifen​ 
 Artikel-Nr.:  52115 



 statt 39,99€ 9,99€


----------



## kordesh (24. April 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> egal meine GX Kette hält wahrscheinlich noch 2000km, da schaffe ich auch in 8 Wochen nicht



NOCH 2.000km??!! 

Meine GX Eagle Kette war nach 1.600km durch!
Habe deshalb jetzt auch die XX1 aus dem Amazon- Angebot bestellt.


----------



## krysheri (24. April 2021)

Bissel Offtopic, aber suche für die FamilieTrekkingbikes mit RH 45cm und 50cm. Budget ~800€ pro Rad.

Tendiere derzeit zu:








						Bicycles Madrid Wave
					

28 Zoll sehr leichter Aluminiumrahmen Suntour NCX Federgabel Shimano Nexus 8-Gang Nabenschaltung mit Rücktrtitt Shutter Precission PL-8 Nabendynamo Schwalbe Marathon Racer Bereifung




					www.boc24.de
				











						Bicycles Madrid
					

28 Zoll sehr leichter Aluminiumrahmen Suntour NCX Federgabel Shimano Nexus 8-Gang Nabenschaltung mit Rücktrtitt Shutter Precission PL-8 Nabendynamo Schwalbe Marathon Racer Bereifung




					www.boc24.de


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. April 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> NOCH 2.000km??!!
> 
> Meine GX Eagle Kette war nach 1.600km durch!
> Habe deshalb jetzt auch die XX1 aus dem Amazon- Angebot bestellt.


Die halten normalerweise bei mir und meinen Kollegen 3000km.
Dieser Winter war allerdings heftig und mit viel Salz. Meine GX war nach 1100km durch.


----------



## seto2 (25. April 2021)

krysheri schrieb:


> Bissel Offtopic, aber suche für die FamilieTrekkingbikes mit RH 45cm und 50cm. Budget ~800€ pro Rad.
> 
> Tendiere derzeit zu:
> 
> ...


Du willst doch keinen Partner-Look schaffen. Omg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (25. April 2021)

seto2 schrieb:


> Du willst doch keinen Partner-Look schaffen. Omg.


Dazu noch Jack Wolfskin Jacken...


----------



## Toolkid (25. April 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Auch Mal nach Knippex Zangen suchen, hab da Freitag zwei Zangen zu nem guten Preis bestellt, bei beiden wurde ein 10% Gutschein bei eBay angezeigt, womit der Preis Recht gut wurde....
> also einfach Mal selbst nach der gewünschten Knippex Zange schauen....


Danke @Rad-ab. Völlig neues Konzept: Selbst zu suchen. Das hebelt die Schnäppchenthreads komplett aus. Kann mal jemand einen Mod informieren, dass die geschlossen werden können?


----------



## Rad-ab (25. April 2021)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Danke @Rad-ab. Völlig neues Konzept: Selbst zu suchen. Das hebelt die Schnäppchenthreads komplett aus. Kann mal jemand einen Mod informieren, dass die geschlossen werden können?


Wenn euch der Hinweis nicht gefällt löscht es halt oder ignoriert es.

War als netter Hinweis gedacht für diejenigen die gerade eine bestimmte Knippex Zange suchen...

Da ich Grad nur am Handy bin hab ich es jetzt nicht detaillierter ausgearbeitet...


----------



## luftschaukel (28. April 2021)

Nix 


Abwaerts schrieb:


> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/truvativ-descendant-colab-lenker-35-martin-soederstroem-edition
> Truvativ Martin Söderström Lenker in 780 mm / 25 mm Rise/ 35 mm Klemmung für 29 Euro plus Versand.


Nix Schnäppchen!
gibts bestimmt schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr. Hab mich schon eingedeckt mit dem Leker. 😜


----------



## Trekbiker (29. April 2021)

MucOff Milch mit und ohne Prime bestes Angebot https://tinyurl.com/4t72az8e


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2021)

Trekbiker schrieb:


> MucOff Milch mit und ohne Prime bestes Angebot https://tinyurl.com/4t72az8e


Das beste Angebot für MucOff Milch ist, wenn eine andere, funktionierende Tubelessmilch in den Flaschen wäre


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. April 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das beste Angebot für MucOff Milch ist, wenn eine andere, funktionierende Tubelessmilch in den Flaschen wäre


hast du damit so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Hab darüber bis jetzt sehr viel gutes gelesen und gehört. Getestet habe ich sie noch nicht.


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2021)

Über den Daumen gepeilt brauche ich von dem neuen dickflüssigen Zeug (egal welcher Name draufsteht) die doppelte Menge gegenüber der bösen alten Milch mit Ammoniak


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Über den Daumen gepeilt brauche ich von dem neuen dickflüssigen Zeug (egal welcher Name draufsteht) die doppelte Menge gegenüber der bösen alten Milch mit Ammoniak


da ist was dran. Dennoch funktioniert die "dickflüssige" besser als die dünne ammoniakhaltige bei mir.
Musste aber schon das erste Mal nach Einfüllen von Orange Endurance die Ventile freipulen. Mild hatte die Dichtung des Ventileinsatzes verklebt. Kurz rausgedreht und ging leicht ab. Danach ließ sich der Reifen auch wieder aufpumpen.


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> hast du damit so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Hab darüber bis jetzt sehr viel gutes gelesen und gehört. Getestet habe ich sie noch nicht.



Ja leider. Das Beste war, dass BC die angebrochene Flasche anstandslos zurückgenommen hat. War auch kein Einzelfall. Such mal den Thread zur Produktvorstellung. Dort haben einige "Opfer" über ihre leidigen Erfahrungen berichtet. Mit der OKO Milch habe ich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, die besten jedoch mit Stans.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (29. April 2021)

Oko bzw Wurstwasser geht bei mir auch nicht durch das Ventil. Ist sofort dicht. Ansonsten ist die aber unauffällig.


----------



## hasardeur (29. April 2021)

Wurstwasser = OKO


----------



## davez (29. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> da ist was dran. Dennoch funktioniert die "dickflüssige" besser als die dünne ammoniakhaltige bei mir.
> Musste aber schon das erste Mal nach Einfüllen von Orange Endurance die Ventile freipulen. Mild hatte die Dichtung des Ventileinsatzes verklebt. Kurz rausgedreht und ging leicht ab. Danach ließ sich der Reifen auch wieder aufpumpen.


Wie bei allem, viel hilft viel.  Ich schütte in meine Reifen alles rein, im Laufe eines Jahres auch lustig gemischt verschiedene Fabrikate, funktioniert  Einzig auffällig war bis jetzt E13 (wegen ausflocken), aber auch da hält es dicht


----------



## sonicmonkey (29. April 2021)

was meint ihr wann kommt die nächste größere Rabatt Aktion der Händler?
Sowas wie Black  Friday nur mal als Beispiel wo man dann damit rechnen kann gute Angebote zu bekommen.

Will mir sram axs Schaltung und Sattelstütze kaufen.
Das gx upgrade kit gibt es ja schon eine weile für ~550€ aber ich denke richtung  500€ wird noch drin sein.

Will jetzt aber auch nicht mehr ewig warten.


PS: die Stans race Dichtmilch funktioniert bei mir super


----------



## Soundnew (29. April 2021)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da dieses Jahr viel kommt


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2021)

sonicmonkey schrieb:


> was meint ihr wann kommt die nächste größere Rabatt Aktion der Händler?
> Sowas wie Black  Friday nur mal als Beispiel wo man dann damit rechnen kann gute Angebote zu bekommen.
> 
> Will mir Rockshox axs Schaltung und Sattelstütze kaufen.
> ...


mach mal die Augen auf....


----------



## goldencore (29. April 2021)

Die Frage hat er 2019 getippt und erst jetzt auf "Antworten" geklickt!


----------



## davez (29. April 2021)

sonicmonkey schrieb:


> was meint ihr wann kommt die nächste größere Rabatt Aktion der Händler?
> Sowas wie Black  Friday nur mal als Beispiel wo man dann damit rechnen kann gute Angebote zu bekommen.


Der Klopapiereffekt tritt frühestens nächstes Jahr ein, vielleicht aber auch erst im Jahr drauf. Mein Laufradbauer kauft inzwischen bei Online Shops, weil die Hersteller nur noch die großen OEMs beliefern.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. April 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Der Klopapiereffekt tritt frühestens nächstes Jahr ein, vielleicht aber auch erst im Jahr drauf. Mein Laufradbauer kauft inzwischen bei Online Shops, weil die Hersteller nur noch die großen OEMs beliefern.


Die Hersteller lassen die kleinen Fische verhungern, um bei den OEMs in nicht noch größere Vertragsstrafen zu laufen, bzw. diese nicht noch mehr zu verstellen und komplett auf andere Marke(n) umzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2021)

Ich denke, dass wir Endverbraucher so stark zum Kauf von Komplettbikes gezwungen werden.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. April 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wir Endverbraucher so stark zum Kauf von Komplettbikes gezwungen werden.


Ist wohl eher ungewollter Nebeneffekt.
Meiner Meinung nach hat die Anzahl an Leuten, die ich Fahrrad selbst zusammen stellen und aufbauen, in den letzten 12 Monate stark zugenommen. Das trägt zur Teileknappheit bei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher ungewollter Nebeneffekt.
> Meiner Meinung nach hat die Anzahl an Leuten, die ich Fahrrad selbst zusammen stellen und aufbauen, in den letzten 12 Monate stark zugenommen. Das trägt zur Teileknappheit bei.


Der größte Teil an verkauften Bikes haben einen Motor,  die konnte man vom ersten Tag an nicht selbst zusammenstellen. 
Dann kommt ein Teil an Leasingbikes, werden auch nicht selbst zusammengebaut. 
Und du glaubst die paar Hansel, welche selbst aufbauen wäre der Grund?
Na ja.....


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher ungewollter Nebeneffekt.
> Meiner Meinung nach hat die Anzahl an Leuten, die ich Fahrrad selbst zusammen stellen und aufbauen *müssen*, in den letzten 12 Monate stark zugenommen. Das trägt zur Teileknappheit bei.


So wird ein Schuh draus denke ich. Warum sollten jetzt plötzlich mehr Schrauber da sein?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. April 2021)

es wird mehr Fahrrad gefahren und folglich wird mehr verschlissen, also werden auch mehrere Teile gebraucht - ob Selbstschrauber oder Fahrradläden ist denke ich unerheblich. Dazu kommt der Hype auf Neuräder & der Preisanstieg von Material&Liefergebühren -  das viele auch Ihre alten Räder aufrüsten - z.B. auf eine 1x12 Schaltung, das wird alles zur Verknappung hinzukommen.

Die Lieferanten schauen genau wen sie weiter beliefern und wen nicht, und da werden Lieferquotenverträge genauso eine Rolle spielen, wie auch die Möglichkeit ausgelistet zu werden - wenn ein großer Kunde abspringt der 20% des Umsatzes ausmacht abspringt und seine Laufräder jetzt bei xy bezieht wird man genau prüfen, ob man nicht lieber die "kleinen" im Stich lässt.

traurig, aber ist so ....


----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> So wird ein Schuh draus denke ich. Warum sollten jetzt plötzlich mehr Schrauber da sein?


weil viele zu Hause sitzen und zu viel Zeit haben.
Wahrscheinlich gibts dann nicht nur mehr Schrauber sondern die bestehendne Schrauber widmen sich noch mehr Projekten pro Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (30. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> weil viele zu Hause sitzen und zu viel Zeit haben.
> Wahrscheinlich gibts dann nicht nur mehr Schrauber sondern die bestehendne Schrauber widmen sich noch mehr Projekten pro Jahr.


Die Schrauber sind ein Rundungsfehler bezogen auf den Bikemarkt. Die Hersteller kaufen die Komponenten weg, um lieferfähig zu bleiben und die Nachfrage zu bedienen. Es gab hier im Forum mehrfach Verlinkungen zu Artikeln, in denen kleinere Hersteller die Situation sehr transparent beschrieben haben. 
Alle anderen Effekte sind da eher nachrangig


----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. April 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Die Schrauber sind ein Rundungsfehler bezogen auf den Bikemarkt. Die Hersteller kaufen die Komponenten weg, um lieferfähig zu bleiben und die Nachfrage zu bedienen. Es gab hier im Forum mehrfach Verlinkungen zu Artikeln, in denen kleinere Hersteller die Situation sehr transparent beschrieben haben.
> Alle anderen Effekte sind da eher nachrangig


da hast du Recht. Das geht im Grundrauschen unter.
Dass kleinere Hersteller jetzt schon bei bike24 R2 und Co. kaufen müssen ist nachvollziehbar. Die haben doch in der Regel aber einen Geschäftskunden Login und kaufen ohne MwSt. oder?


----------



## davez (30. April 2021)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Sowas wird dann bestellt wenn alles andere Ausverkauft ist ?


Gummimatte für 50 EUR - ist doch fast geschenkt   
Ich könnte inzwischen einen Reifenhandel aufmachen  da hat der Klopapiereffekt voll zugeschlagen. Mehr Reifen als meine Frau Schuhe, das will echt was heißen


----------



## supperharry (30. April 2021)

Gehört das nicht in den Bekloppte Preise Forum?


----------



## Nd-60 (1. Mai 2021)

Gehört hier her


Mahe5 schrieb:


> Bestellt und wurde wieder storniert



Schade drum...


----------



## Danimal (1. Mai 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> da hast du Recht. Das geht im Grundrauschen unter.
> Dass kleinere Hersteller jetzt schon bei bike24 R2 und Co. kaufen müssen ist nachvollziehbar. Die haben doch in der Regel aber einen Geschäftskunden Login und kaufen ohne MwSt. oder?


Die USt. ist komplett unerheblich, die wird 1:1 an den Endkunden durchgereicht (dort heißt sie dann MwSt). Ich glaube nicht, dass r2 und Co für andere Händler bessere Konditionen machen…


----------



## fexbru (1. Mai 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Juchuuuuuu! Aldi Fahrradständer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ganz in Ordnung. Für die Preis natürlich unschlagbar. 
Einziges Problem was ich mit meinem hab ist die markierte Klemme. Die ist nicht gerastert oder sonst was, heißt sie verdreht sich recht einfach sobald das Rad nicht mittig eingespannt wird. (Z.b. wenn man an der Sattelstütze klemmt kippt das Rad immer Richtung Vorderrad)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. Mai 2021)

puuh, gottseidank ist der vom ALdi!


----------



## Junior97 (1. Mai 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Gummimatte für 50 EUR - ist doch fast geschenkt
> Ich könnte inzwischen einen Reifenhandel aufmachen  da hat der Klopapiereffekt voll zugeschlagen. Mehr Reifen als meine Frau Schuhe, das will echt was heißen


upsa doch im falschen Fred geantwortet 
hoffentlich muss ich jetzt nicht ein YT Channel aufmachen, um noch Rad fahren zu dürfen.


----------



## Junior97 (1. Mai 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Ist ganz in Ordnung. Für die Preis natürlich unschlagbar.
> Einziges Problem was ich mit meinem hab ist die markierte Klemme. Die ist nicht gerastert oder sonst was, heißt sie verdreht sich recht einfach sobald das Rad nicht mittig eingespannt wird. (Z.b. wenn man an der Sattelstütze klemmt kippt das Rad immer Richtung Vorderrad)
> Anhang anzeigen 1262571


Anrauen hilft da enorm weiter, gibt auch Leute die dort Grip Tape vom Skateboard draufgemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (1. Mai 2021)

Äääh, mein kleiner Zusatz war keine echte Anfrage, sondern nur der Running Gag zu diesem Teil, das hier zuverlässig jedes halbe Jahr auftaucht.


----------



## Junior97 (1. Mai 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Äääh, mein kleiner Zusatz war keine echte Anfrage, sondern nur der Running Gag zu diesem Teil, das hier zuverlässig jedes halbe Jahr auftaucht.


gleich kommen die bekannten wieder raus


----------



## nightwolf (2. Mai 2021)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> (...) und bevor noch jemand mit nem Fußabtretter vom Baumarkt daher kommt...


In der Theorie hast Du Recht, in der Praxis hingegen ...


Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> (...) nen Liter Öl auskippen (...)


... ist das ein Fahrradforum, finde den Widerspruch zum letzten Zitat 🤣


----------



## ma1208 (2. Mai 2021)

Ich habe schon die Literflasche Mineralöl für meine Bremsen umgeworfen. Ist zwar nicht alles raus, aber eine große Sauerei war es trotzdem. Und natürlich gibt's noch Gabelöl, Kettenöl etc. Also passt das schon ins Fahrradforum. 


nightwolf schrieb:


> In der Theorie hast Du Recht, in der Praxis hingegen ...
> 
> ... ist das ein Fahrradforum, finde den Widerspruch zum letzten Zitat 🤣


----------



## nightwolf (2. Mai 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon die Literflasche Mineralöl für meine Bremsen umgeworfen. Ist zwar nicht alles raus, aber eine große Sauerei war es trotzdem. Und natürlich gibt's noch Gabelöl, Kettenöl etc.  (...)


Und alles das braucht man literweise bzw. man kippt das Literbehaeltnis um.
OK ich bin raus hier, das ist mir einfach zu bloed.
Ich weise vorsichtig darauf hin, dass eine Moped-Schraubermatte fuers Fahrrad _moeglicherweise_ Overkill sein koennte und es von daher absolut nachvollziehbar ist, wenn sich jemand mit einer kleineren und vermutlich weniger Absorptionskraft besitzenden Matte zufrieden gibt, und dann kommt wieder die Arie 'nein braucht man doch' ... 'unbedingt' ... 'groesser und teurer ist sowieso immer besser' ... etc.


----------



## seto2 (2. Mai 2021)

Doofe Nachfrage von mir, was macht man mit den Ölen in der Matte, die so im Laufe der Zeit sich ansammeln. Ist das Sondermüll und fachgerecht entsorgen oder so lassen und weiter schrauben? Waschen sicher nicht, oder?


----------



## nightwolf (2. Mai 2021)

Ich wasch die im Fluss, dann hab ich auch noch Fisch zum Einfrieren massenweise, brauche ich nur etwas flussabwaerts einsammeln 🤣


----------



## mmfly (2. Mai 2021)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> 24mx Umweltmatte beste, 40€ Standardpreis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im Angebot kostet sie meist 30 +5 Versand - habe eine davon seit 5 Jahren, aber so langsam wird sie  altersschwach ;-)


----------



## sbgrollon (2. Mai 2021)

Die hält aber nicht lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Britney83 (2. Mai 2021)

Wann gibt's eigentlich Mal wieder den Lidl Montageständer?
Hat den zufällig jemand und kann was zur Qualität sagen?


----------



## Bitschubser (2. Mai 2021)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Wann gibt's eigentlich Mal wieder den Lidl Montageständer?
> Hat den zufällig jemand und kann was zur Qualität sagen?


Crevit direkt nicht, die sind nur saisonal, aber es gibt baugleiche nur anders gelabelte Editionen immer mal wieder beim großen Fluss.
Ich habe DEN hier für 50€ geholt und gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht (inklusive Hollandrad-Koloss) - da musst du dich einmal durchclicken, was dir wichtig ist (Anzahl Beine/Traglast/Verschluss...) und zuschlagen

Ich habe auch erst geduldig auf Lidl gewartet, mich aber immer wieder geärgert, dass ich keinen habe und einfach zugeschlagen. Die 10€ mehr waren es mir dann auch wert.

/edit: ich bin jetzt verwirrt und verstehe die Angry-Likes irgendwie nicht; ist es weil "mein" Montageständer ausverkauft ist (nur zu dem kann ich was sagen; den Hersteller selbst suchen ist doch drin? oder weil es nicht "LIDL" ist? So hilf mir doch einer 😄


----------



## Toolkid (2. Mai 2021)

in der nächsten Heizperiode im heimischen Kamin thermisch verwerten.


----------



## nightwolf (2. Mai 2021)

Toolkid schrieb:


> in der nächsten Heizperiode im heimischen Kamin thermisch verwerten.


🆗 dann ergibt das auch Sinn dass es ab 100.- Euro VK-frei ist, kauft man sinnvollerweise gleich drei davon.
Zweimal Literdose Umschmeissen abgesichert und Porto gespart 👍


----------



## Fury (2. Mai 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Und alles das braucht man literweise bzw. man kippt das Literbehaeltnis um.
> OK ich bin raus hier, das ist mir einfach zu bloed.
> Ich weise vorsichtig darauf hin, dass eine Moped-Schraubermatte fuers Fahrrad _moeglicherweise_ Overkill sein koennte und es von daher absolut nachvollziehbar ist, wenn sich jemand mit einer kleineren und vermutlich weniger Absorptionskraft besitzenden Matte zufrieden gibt, und dann kommt wieder die Arie 'nein braucht man doch' ... 'unbedingt' ... 'groesser und teurer ist sowieso immer besser' ... etc.


Weniger ist weniger, mehr ist mehr! Muss man wissen! ☝️


----------



## exxellent (2. Mai 2021)

Bitschubser schrieb:


> Crevit direkt nicht, die sind nur saisonal, aber es gibt baugleiche nur anders gelabelte Editionen immer mal wieder beim großen Fluss.
> Ich habe DEN hier für 50€ geholt und gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht (inklusive Hollandrad-Koloss) - da musst du dich einmal durchclicken, was dir wichtig ist (Anzahl Beine/Traglast/Verschluss...) und zuschlagen
> 
> Ich habe auch erst geduldig auf Lidl gewartet, mich aber immer wieder geärgert, dass ich keinen habe und einfach zugeschlagen. Die 10€ mehr waren es mir dann auch wert.
> ...





Britney83 schrieb:


> Wann gibt's eigentlich Mal wieder den Lidl Montageständer?
> Hat den zufällig jemand und kann was zur Qualität sagen?





sbgrollon schrieb:


> Die hält aber nicht lange...





mmfly schrieb:


> im Angebot kostet sie meist 30 +5 Versand - habe eine davon seit 5 Jahren, aber so langsam wird sie  altersschwach ;-)



Es gibt auch einen Laberthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saltyballs84 (2. Mai 2021)

exxellent schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einen Laberthread


Hier, oder?


----------



## Bitschubser (2. Mai 2021)

exxellent schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einen Laberthread


Aber ich habe doch einen Tipp gegeben bzw. in die richtige Richtung geschoben?
Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht so recht.

Wenn einer ein Problem mit den Beiträgen hat, kann man doch auch eine DM schreiben oder einen Mod bitten aufzuräumen.. so wirkt es auf mich einfach nur passiv-aggressiv und ohne Schneid; zusätzlich versteht man ohne Erklärung, was genau in den Augen des jeweiligen falsch lief, vielleicht einfach nichts und das kann dann auch nicht zu einer Verhaltensänderung führen.

Alle meine Beiträge kommen von einem Ort der Liebe


----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2021)

Bitschubser schrieb:


> Aber ich habe doch einen Tipp gegeben bzw. in die richtige Richtung geschoben?
> Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht so recht.
> 
> Wenn einer ein Problem mit den Beiträgen hat, kann man doch auch eine DM schreiben oder einen Mod bitten aufzuräumen.. so wirkt es auf mich einfach nur passiv-aggressiv und ohne Schneid; zusätzlich versteht man ohne Erklärung, was genau in den Augen des jeweiligen falsch lief, vielleicht einfach nichts und das kann dann auch nicht zu einer Verhaltensänderung führen.
> ...


Einfach mal den Eröffnungspost lesen. Ganz lieb gemeint 😍




__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Bitschubser (2. Mai 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Eröffnungspost lesen. Ganz lieb gemeint 😍


Ernst gemeint: Danke!

Trotzdem verstehe ich die Angry-Orgie nicht - da kann man doch kurz darauf hinweisen und gut ist!

Keine Entschuldigung, aber: da bin ich zu "neu" angemeldet, um den Eingangspost von 2013 gesehen zu haben. 

@Wolfplayer: Trittst du jetzt nach und suchst jetzt im Nachhinein alle meine Posts und "Angriest" mich durch?  Lass uns reden


----------



## arno¹ (2. Mai 2021)

Das Dumme ist, es heißt auch noch der "Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread".

Sollen wir es umbenennen in "Schnäppchenjäger-Thread"? Den gibts doch schon.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Mai 2021)

Gibt einfach ein paar Helden hier, die jede Gelegenheit wahrnehmen, den kurzen Moment des anonymen Ruhms auszukosten, diese Regeln ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Ist so ein bisschen wie die pöbelnden Halbstarken im Stadtpark, die jeden Passierenden provozieren. Finden sie aber nur noch selbst lustig. Mittlerweile hallen die Rufe nur noch ins Leere.


----------



## Bitschubser (2. Mai 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gibt einfach ein paar Helden hier, die jede Gelegenheit wahrnehmen, den kurzen Moment des anonymen Ruhms auszukosten, diese Regeln ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Ist so ein bisschen wie die pöbelnden Halbstarken im Stadtpark, die jeden Passierenden provozieren. Finden sie aber nur noch selbst lustig. Mittlerweile hallen die Rufe nur noch ins Leere.


Ja - ich glaube die Blockliste nutze ich vermehrt jetzt. 
Insgesamt waren es bisher so um die 10 Nutzer in kurzer Reihenfolge. Ich hatte sogar kurz den Verdacht, dass es hautpsächlich einer mit unterschiedlichen Accounts war  😄

Weswegen ich so irritiert bin:
ich habe hier bisher nur nette Leute kennengelernt!

(Aber ich war auch fast nur im Gravel und CX-Bereich; genau aus den von dir genannten Gründen halte ich mich von "den anderen Foren" eher fern). #nohate


----------



## freetourer (2. Mai 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Gibt einfach ein paar Helden hier, die jede Gelegenheit wahrnehmen, den kurzen *Moment des anonymen Ruhms auszukosten*, .... Finden sie aber *nur noch selbst* lustig. Mittlerweile hallen die Rufe *nur noch ins Leere.*



Liest sich ein wenig widersprüchlich. 




hasardeur schrieb:


> Gibt einfach ein paar Helden hier, die jede Gelegenheit wahrnehmen, .... diese Regeln ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. ....



Den Kern hast Du aber noch nicht verstanden, aber Kollege @Bitschubser erklärt es hier ja:


Bitschubser schrieb:


> ----
> 
> Wenn einer ein Problem mit den Beiträgen hat, kann man doch auch eine DM schreiben oder einen Mod bitten aufzuräumen.. so wirkt es auf mich einfach nur passiv-aggressiv und ohne Schneid; zusätzlich versteht man ohne Erklärung, was genau in den Augen des jeweiligen falsch lief, vielleicht einfach nichts und das kann dann auch nicht zu einer Verhaltensänderung führen.
> 
> ....





Bitschubser schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Trotzdem verstehe ich die Angry-Orgie nicht - da kann man doch kurz darauf hinweisen und gut ist!
> 
> ...





Bitschubser schrieb:


> ....
> Insgesamt waren es bisher so um die 10 Nutzer in kurzer Reihenfolge. Ich hatte sogar kurz den Verdacht, dass es hautpsächlich einer mit unterschiedlichen Accounts war  😄
> 
> Weswegen ich so irritiert bin:
> ...


----------



## isartrails (3. Mai 2021)

Kamelle schrieb:


> X-Bionic Damen Fahrradhose
> 
> X-Bionic Damen Trägerhose BIB TIGHT
> 
> ...


Deren Newsletter bekomme ich auch.
Ich frag mich da immer, wer freiwillig so aussehen möchte?


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich frag mich da immer, wer freiwillig so aussehen möchte?


und ich frag mich, wie krass geistig umnachtet man sein muss, um ne scheiss radlerhose für 500dm zu kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> und ich frag mich, wie krass geistig umnachtet man sein muss, um ne scheiss radlerhose für 500dm zu kaufen...


Die Geld-Diskussion ist müßig. Wenn‘s einer hat, dann isses halt so. Gibt Leute, die geben eine halbe Million für‘n Auto aus. Glaube nicht, dass die deswegen „geistig umnachtet“ sind. Haben halt definitiv andere „Wertvorstellungen“ als ich. Aber das X-Bionic-Zeug ist so häßlich, dass ich‘s höchstens zum Karneval als ironisches Zitat auf Fitfucker anziehen würde. So Borat-mäßig halt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Mai 2021)

Jo, für Hartzer is das natürlich nix


----------



## Pilatus (4. Mai 2021)

die Optik Diskussion ist genauso müßig wie die Geld Diskussion.
Wenn es gefällt?
Ausserdem würde ich eh eine Shorts drüber ziehen


----------



## LocoOno (4. Mai 2021)

Pilatus schrieb:


> die Optik Diskussion ist genauso müßig wie die Geld Diskussion.
> Wenn es gefällt?
> Ausserdem würde ich eh eine Shorts drüber ziehen



Fahrt ihr nicht mit washed out skinny jeans?


----------



## unbekannt1990 (4. Mai 2021)

@LocoOno und wenn ich mir die Tests von mtb news so ansehe, müssen die Jeans über denKnöcheln aufhören.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (4. Mai 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> @LocoOno und wenn ich mir die Tests von mtb news so ansehe, müssen die Jeans über denKnöcheln aufhören.


neudeutsch "cropped"


----------



## Splash (4. Mai 2021)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr nicht mit washed out skinny jeans?


Ich denke, das hat so seine Gründe ...


----------



## unbekannt1990 (4. Mai 2021)




----------



## LocoOno (4. Mai 2021)

Ich wollt grad schreiben jo die alten Herren aber dann gesehen Ü30 bin ich selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbekannt1990 (4. Mai 2021)

Bitter, wenn man überlegen muss wie alt man ist  geht mir mittlerweile auch so...


----------



## Pilatus (4. Mai 2021)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr nicht mit washed out skinny jeans?


🤨 Sollte ich das mal probieren?


----------



## kordesh (4. Mai 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> und für 289€ +5€ VSK die (meiner Meinung nach) sinnigere Edge 530 MTB Edition
> 
> 
> Silkon Case
> ...



Finde auch ein grundsätzlich sinnvolles Paket. 
Der Speedsensor ist gerade auch bei steileren Stücken sehr viel genauer als das GPS. Habe ich gerade wieder festgestellt, als die Batterie vom Speedsensor leer war und ich es in 3 Wochen nicht geschafft habe, diese zu tauschen 
Und die Fernbedienung möchte ich am MTB auch irgendwie nicht mehr missen, seitdem ich die habe. 
Schade nur, dass man damit die Karte nicht zoomen kann. Eine Doppelbelegung der Tasten wie bei der DI2 wäre cool!
1 Klick = Karte
Doppelklick = herauszoomen
gedrückt halten = hereinkommen 
oder so ähnlich.


----------



## goldencore (6. Mai 2021)

Kann jemand etwas zu Neckbraces sagen? Das ist ja schon eine Menge Holz. Ich bin halt nicht mehr der Jüngste, gehe gerne mal in den Bikepark, bin aber nicht so der Draufgänger und ans Springen taste ich mich erst ran. Ich besitze einen Fullface und eine Protektorenweste. (Hat beides nicht gegen die ACG Sprengung bei einem eher läppischen Sturz letztes Jahr geholfen...)
Wäre ein Neckbrace eine sinnvolle Ergänzung? Wie unkomfortabel sind die Dinger?


----------



## Heino77 (6. Mai 2021)

Hab eine Atlas Neckbrace mit dem passenden Brustpanzer.

Ich ziehe die eigentlich nur mehr selten an wenn ich mit dem DH unterwegs bin. 
Ansonsten wird sie verliehen an Kumpels die sich noch nicht sicher fühlen.
Finde sie in Anliegern und auf ruppigem Terrain schon recht nervig vor allem die ersten paar Abfahrten. Später geht es dann eigentlich. 
Viele Leute die ich damit rumfahren sehe (am Arzler Alm Trail ) brauchen das Teil eigentlich nicht. Das wird mMn. aus optischen Gründen getragen. 
Im Endeffekt musst du selbst entscheiden, ob du es brauchst oder nicht, die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen. Würde eher mal versuchen irgendwo eine zu leihen und damit einen Tag zu fahren. Wie gesagt die Guten kosten ein bisschen was. 
Wenn du nur im Park die fetten Roadgaps und Drops springst und den ganzen Tag im Wurzelteppiche ballerst dann kann dir das Teil schon mal einen Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus ersparen.


----------



## goldencore (6. Mai 2021)

Ok, das hilft mir schon mal weiter. "Fette Roadgaps und Drops" in diesem Leben wohl eher nicht mehr. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen, "je mehr Schutz, desto besser", da man sich natürlich auch bei einem harmlosen OTB das Genick brechen kann, aber so wie ich das verstehe ist das gegen den Diskomfort (und auch die Kosten) abzuwägen. Einschläge aus 5m Höhe kann ich für mich ziemlich ausschließen. (Mal davon abgesehen, dass man natürlich immer eine Böschung runterknallen kann, aber jedes Risiko kann man beim Biken ja eh nicht ausschließen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2021)

Das Leatt-Brace hat mir in Verbindung mit so einer billigen CRC-Protektorenjacke auch oft den halben Tag im Park versaut, weil es irgendwie ewig dauert bis es nicht mehr stört und es nicht hochrutscht. Sobald man schneller als 10km/h ist kann man sich relativ leicht an nem Baum das Genick brechen, aber wenn es dauernd vom Fahren ablenkt hilfts ja auch nix.


----------



## Heino77 (6. Mai 2021)

Ich will dir die Brace bei Gott auch nicht ausreden. Ich bin immer der Meinung "Was kostet ein Leben?" wenn mich jemand fragt ob er einen ABS Rucksack für 800 kaufen soll oder ob er sich den sparen kann. 

Wenn du riskant fährst und Verletzungen provozierst dann ist es eine gute Investition, da die Sicherheit den fehlenden Komfort ausgleicht. Wenn man von Haus aus wenig aggressiv und bedacht unterwegs ist, glaube ich, dass sie dir nach der kürzesten Zeit auf die Nerven gehen wird.

Natürlich kann man immer Pech haben, aber lieber breche ich mir beim Biken das Genick als im Büro am Kopierer .


----------



## Poldi78 (6. Mai 2021)

Ich han in mehreren Test allerdings gelesen, dass der 4.5er nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei sein soll, was Einstellmöglichkeiten und Tragekomfort angeht. 
Aber ich habe es nur gelesen....ob da was dran ist und die teureren Modell wirklich besser sind, keine Ahnung...


----------



## goldencore (6. Mai 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Ich will dir die Brace bei Gott auch nicht ausreden. Ich bin immer der Meinung "Was kostet ein Leben?" wenn mich jemand fragt ob er einen ABS Rucksack für 800 kaufen soll oder ob er sich den sparen kann.


Hatte das auch nicht als Ausreden verstanden, aber die letzten Beiträge sprechen für mich eher dagegen. Wie gesagt: Den jugendlichen Übermut habe ich (leider) schon ziemlich lange hinter mir gelassen...


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Mai 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Den jugendlichen Übermut habe ich (leider) schon ziemlich lange hinter mir gelassen...


dafür gibs ne ganz einfache lösung: alk oder noch besser, drogen.
letzteres funzt einwandfrei, ist aber nicht für jedes hirn bzw psyche geeignet  
muss ich dazu jetzt eigentlich auch schreiben, dass dies nur meine meinung darstellt bzw satire ist?! 
hier scheint ja doch auch eine beträchtliche anzahl unmündiger versammelt zu sein....
sicher ist sicher: dies ist definitv keine handlungsempfehlung, für niemanden!!!
don't drink and/or drug and drive


----------



## goldencore (6. Mai 2021)

Ich mag es eigentlich, wenn mein Gehirn vollständig funktioniert, vor allem auf dem Rad.


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Mai 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich mag es eigentlich, wenn mein Gehirn vollständig funktioniert, vor allem auf dem Rad.


deswegen ja noch der hinweis dass es nicht für jedes geeignet ist.
meins funktioniert nur dann so wie vom hersteller angedacht...


----------



## hasardeur (7. Mai 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich mag es eigentlich, wenn mein Gehirn vollständig funktioniert, vor allem auf dem Rad.


Och, so manchmal würde ich gern einen Teil des Angstzentrums ausschalten können. Das kann auch verletzungsvermeidend wirken.


----------



## k0p3 (7. Mai 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Och, so manchmal würde ich gern einen Teil des Angstzentrums ausschalten können.



Meistens schwierig... 
das LMAA-Zentrum einzuschalten ist einfacher.


----------



## platt_ziege (7. Mai 2021)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Och, so manchmal würde ich gern einen Teil des Angstzentrums ausschalten können. Das kann auch verletzungsvermeidend wirken.


absolut!
führt zu übermässigen und in diesem fall nicht dienlichen datenverkehr im oberstübchen.
kennt doch jeder, augen zu und durch funzt in solchen situationen wesentlich besser, als intern ewig an DEM plan rumzufeilen, was wo wie alles in die hose gehen könnte.
wenn man danach aufm trail dann einer realen angst begegnet, wird man schon noch weiterhin die richtige entscheidung treffen und versuchen den bären abzuhängen anstatt ihn streicheln zu wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (8. Mai 2021)

weil ich grad im Schnäppchen Thread das Angebot einer Neckbrace bei MX24 gesehen hatte,
wollte ich mal zeigen warum die Verwendung extrem rückläufig  beim Profisport MotoCross/Supercross ist.

erklärt durch Ryan Hughes amerikanische MotoCross Legende


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. Mai 2021)

da dieses Thema doch einige hilfreich finden, hier nach ein Video von einem langjährigen KTM Wrksfahrer in den USA Marvin Musquin, dessen bruder selbst vor 2-3 jahren einen schweren Sturz hatte und seit her gelähmt ist.
Marvin Musquin ist einer der letzten Fahrer im Feld der in der aktuellen SX Meisterschaft erst vor wenigen Wochen entschieden hat nun auch die Nackenstütze wegzulassen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> XTR 12fach Schaltwerk für 10-45 Kassetten für 139,-  Wenn ich diese fahren würde, dann hätte ich es schon längst gekauft. Es scheint auch lieferbar zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich zitier mich mal selbst. Sind die 10-45 Kassetten eigentlich weiter im Programm? Ich meine irgendwann gelesen zu haben, dass Shimano die abschafft.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> XTR 12fach Schaltwerk für 10-45 Kassetten für 139,-  Wenn ich diese fahren würde, dann hätte ich es schon längst gekauft. Es scheint auch lieferbar zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht das kurze 1x12 10-45 Schaltwerk. Ja, es passt auch dafür und geht maximal für die 45er Kassetten, aber das eigentliche 1x12 Schaltwerk für 10-45 ist das 9100-GS und nicht das 9120-SGS. Zweiteres ist länger.


Ich würd ja gern einmal wo das RD-M8100-GS finden. aber das scheint es nur am Papier zu geben... ich fahren auch die 10-45er Kassette mit einem SLX 7100-SGS Schaltwerk. ich hätt lieger das kurze....


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Mai 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das kurze 1x12 10-45 Schaltwerk. Ja, es passt auch dafür und geht maximal für die 45er Kassetten, aber das eigentliche 1x12 Schaltwerk für 10-45 ist das 9100-GS und nicht das 9120-SGS. Zweiteres ist länger.
> 
> 
> Ich würd ja gern einmal wo das RD-M8100-GS finden. aber das scheint es nur am Papier zu geben... ich fahren auch die 10-45er Kassette mit einem SLX 7100-SGS Schaltwerk. ich hätt lieger das kurze....


Oha.. das hatte ich übersehen. Daher unterscheidet sich das Gewichtstechnisch auch nicht. Gibt es dann drei verschieden lange Käfige? 1x12 kurz/lang 2x12 lang?

Es wäre ja interessant zu wissen, ob das von mir verlinkte auch die 51er Kassette schalten kann.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Oha.. das hatte ich übersehen. Daher unterscheidet sich das Gewichtstechnisch auch nicht. Gibt es dann drei verschieden lange Käfige? 1x12 kurz/lang 2x12 lang?
> 
> Es wäre ja interessant zu wissen, ob das von mir verlinkte auch die 51er Kassette schalten kann.



Lt. datenblatt kann es das nicht  

Falls dir einmal wo das 9100-GS über den Weg rennt, bitte gib Bescheid!


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Mai 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Lt. datenblatt kann es das nicht
> 
> Falls dir einmal wo das 9100-GS über den Weg rennt, bitte gib Bescheid!


Laut Datenblatt kann ein altes Sram AXS XO SW auch keine 51Zähne schalten, tut es aber trotzdem, wenngleich der unterschied von 45 auf 51 doch "etwas" größer ist.


----------



## fexbru (10. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Laut Datenblatt kann ein altes Sram AXS XO SW auch keine 51Zähne schalten, tut es aber trotzdem, wenngleich der unterschied von 45 auf 51 doch "etwas" größer ist.


Die hatten doch bei der Vorstellung der 52er Kassetten damals gesagt, dass die axs die einzigen Schaltwerke der alten Generation sind, die auch die Kassette schalten können.
Von daher ist es nur logisch, dass 51 auch möglich ist


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Mai 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Die hatten doch bei der Vorstellung der 52er Kassetten damals gesagt, dass die axs die einzigen Schaltwerke der alten Generation sind, die auch die Kassette schalten können.
> Von daher ist es nur logisch, dass 51 auch möglich ist


Naja... bei den neuen AXS steht immer explizit 52Z da. Bei den alten 50Z.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (10. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... bei den neuen AXS steht immer explizit 52Z da. Bei den alten 50Z.


Hatte mich auf den Artikel von MTB News bezogen.


----------



## davez (10. Mai 2021)

LocoOno schrieb:


> *ZWEI *27,5x3.0 WTB Trailboss für 36,99€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt leider bei einigen Reifenherstellern große Unterschiede in der Qualität zwischen den OEM und den After Sales Modellen. Vorher Recherchieren könnte in dem Fall Sinn machen


----------



## dino246gt (12. Mai 2021)

Weiß gerade nicht wohin mit dem Thema , bin auf der Suche nach einem Rennrad über diesen shop hier gestolpert








						Giant Defy Advanced 1 - 2021 - 28 Zoll - Diamant
					

Eigenschaften    Rahmen  adv Carbon Rahmen, 12x142mm    Gabel  adv Vollcarbon Gabel, OD1 Gabelschaft, 12x100mm    Kurbelgarnitur  Shimano RS510,…




					boguso.de
				




Kennt den jemand , kommt mir alles viel zu günstig vor und nur Vorkasse und Tel nur eine 0800... Vermute fast ein Fakeshop. Was glaubt ihr?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Mai 2021)

dino246gt schrieb:


> Weiß gerade nicht wohin mit dem Thema , bin auf der Suche nach einem Rennrad über diesen shop hier gestolpert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google hilft: Einfach den Name des Shops mit dem Wort Erfahrung(en) eingeben, schon wirst du was finden.


----------



## dino246gt (12. Mai 2021)

Ja danke , gerade auch bei cube noch eine Liste  mit solchen shops  gefunden. 
Aber kann man ja bestimmt nicht oft genug teilen 

*








						Warnung
					





					www.cube.eu
				



*


----------



## Bitschubser (12. Mai 2021)

@dino246gt
Selbstironisch sind die Jungs/Mädels ja schon:
"bogus" bedeutet im englischsprachigen Raum soviel wie "falsch/erfunden"
"Komm wir hauen einfach einen Vokal dran, das klappt schon!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2021)

Roman_SK schrieb:


> Bei R2 Bikes gibts immer noch den Ergon BE3 Rucksack für 70€ statt130€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taugt der was? Ich wollte mir eigentlich mal den EVOC Trail Blackline holen, konnte mich aber noch nicht dazu bewegen, so viel Geld für den Rucksack auszugeben, wenn doch mein Vaude Aquarius auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## ulli! (18. Mai 2021)

Schaut sche*sse aus... Nimm den Evoc, auch wenn er aus München stammt.


----------



## isartrails (18. Mai 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Schaut sche*sse aus...


Das gleiche denke ich jedesmal, wenn ich einen Evoc sehe.
Aber zurück zum Thema. 70 Euro für den Ergon sind ein guter Preis. Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, ob das auf den Bildern ersichtliche "offene Maul" zwischen Rucksack-Ober- und Unterteil immer so geschwätzig aufklafft, oder ob man es auch schließen kann. 
Weil so schaut das in der Tat etwas affig aus.


----------



## unbekannt1990 (18. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das gleiche denke ich jedesmal, wenn ich einen Evoc sehe.
> Aber zurück zum Thema. 70 Euro für den Ergon sind ein guter Preis. Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, ob das auf den Bildern ersichtliche "offene Maul" zwischen Rucksack-Ober- und Unterteil immer so geschwätzig aufklafft, oder ob man es auch schließen kann.
> Weil so schaut das in der Tat etwas affig aus.


Immer offen, soll wohl zur besseren Entlastung des Rückens beitragen.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (18. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, ob das auf den Bildern ersichtliche "offene Maul" zwischen Rucksack-Ober- und Unterteil immer so geschwätzig aufklafft, oder ob man es auch schließen kann.



Ich gehe nicht davon aus das da was geschlossen werden kann, da das ja quasi das Feature von dem Rucksack ist.
















						Ergon BE3 Enduro im Test: Zweigeteilter Rucksack mit perfektem Sitz - MTB-News.de
					

Der Ergon BE3 Enduro soll der ideale Begleiter für alle sein, die sich einen Mountainbike-Rucksack mit perfektem Sitz für die Abfahrt wünschen. Wie schlägt sich der Enduro-Rucksack mit 10 Liter Stauvolumen und zweigeteilter Form in der Praxis? Hier ist unser Test des Ergon BE3 Enduro!




					www.mtb-news.de
				








						BE3 Enduro - Ausgezeichnete Ergonomie · Ergon Bike
					

Ergonomic products for cyclists.




					www.ergonbike.com


----------



## isartrails (18. Mai 2021)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> ... da das ja quasi das Feature von dem Rucksack ist.


"It's not a bug, it's a feature!" 
Gut, danke. Dann ist es zumindest "gewöhnungsbedürftig".
Könnte den Preis erklären...


----------



## Soundnew (18. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das gleiche denke ich jedesmal, wenn ich einen Evoc sehe.
> Aber zurück zum Thema. 70 Euro für den Ergon sind ein guter Preis. Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, ob das auf den Bildern ersichtliche "offene Maul" zwischen Rucksack-Ober- und Unterteil immer so geschwätzig aufklafft, oder ob man es auch schließen kann.
> Weil so schaut das in der Tat etwas affig aus.


Die Evocs sind ja wirklich maximal unauffällig


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (18. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Taugt der was? Ich wollte mir eigentlich mal den EVOC Trail Blackline holen,



Je nach Gebrauchsart auch auf das Volumen achten.
Der Evoc hat 16 oder 20l der Ergon 10l (wobei ich nicht weiß ob mit oder ohne dem Trinkblasenfach).


----------



## isartrails (18. Mai 2021)

Soundnew schrieb:


> maximal unauffällig


Ironie? Sarkasmus? Dein Ernst?
Mir gefallen sie nicht, sind mir zu "eckig".


----------



## xlacherx (18. Mai 2021)

Soundnew schrieb:


> Die Evocs sind ja wirklich maximal unauffällig


Hippack beschde ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soundnew (18. Mai 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ironie? Sarkasmus? Dein Ernst?
> Mir gefallen sie nicht, sind mir zu "eckig".


Ich meine das wirklich ernst . Am Enduro 16 zB habe ich nichts auszusetzen


----------



## Heino77 (18. Mai 2021)

Finde das Konzept nicht dumm.
Hätte ich definitiv bestellt wenn ich nicht schon einen Fr Enduro 16L hätte der nutzlos rumgammelt, weil mir mit Rucksack fahren generell zu unbequem ist.
Lieber alles ans bike dübeln.


----------



## unbekannt1990 (18. Mai 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Finde das Konzept nicht dumm.
> Hätte ich definitiv bestellt wenn ich nicht schon einen Fr Enduro 16L hätte der nutzlos rumgammelt, weil mir mit Rucksack fahren generell zu unbequem ist.
> Lieber alles ans bike dübeln.


Achtung Ironie: Ganz wichtig, jedes Gramm am Rad einsparen - am Besten Vollcarbon, selber 150 kg wiegen, aber dann alles ans Rad schnallen, um sich den Rucksack zu sparen


----------



## ulli! (18. Mai 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Achtung Ironie: Ganz wichtig, jedes Gramm am Rad einsparen - am Besten Vollcarbon, selber 150 kg wiegen, aber dann alles ans Rad schnallen, um sich den Rucksack zu sparen


Deswegen führt man einfach Freundin/Frau hinter sich her. Die kann zur Not auch noch Shuttlen.

E: ich fahre neuerdings ohne Rucksack und Wasserflasche/Trinkblase


----------



## Heino77 (18. Mai 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Achtung Ironie: Ganz wichtig, jedes Gramm am Rad einsparen - am Besten Vollcarbon, selber 150 kg wiegen, aber dann alles ans Rad schnallen, um sich den Rucksack zu sparen


Wenn das Radel nicht auf Gewicht optimiert ist wirds danach ja noch schwerer.

Spaß beiseite aber mit Rucksack fahren mag ich persönlich einfach nicht. Entweder sitzt er gut fest und engt mich ein oder lose und er rutscht herum. Wenn dann nicht alles penibel organisiert ist schepperts drin auch noch.

Zudem mag ich einfach keine Trinkschläuche.
Ich montiere einen Getränkehalter und ein kleines Minitool kommt in den Sack. Clifbar passt normalerweise auch irgendwo hin.

Im Bikepark ist sowieso der Werkzeugwagen dabei und bei kleinen Touren hatte ich mit dem Setup noch kein Problem.

Verfolge also eher die Motorradphilosphie lieber am Bike als am Rücken.

Freundin als Sherpa fällt leider aus, da sie mir ein Ultimatum gestellt hat - Biken mit Kumpels oder mit ihr was machen. 
Bin immer noch am Grübeln welches Bike ich nach Leogang mitnehmen soll.


----------



## Roman_SK (18. Mai 2021)

Ja die optik is wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das Konzept ist  nicht doof mit Wasser nach unten packen und oben das leichte Zeug rein. So ähnlich wie bei nem Hipbag. Soll so viel bequemer zum tragen sein. Für 20-25€ kann man auch noch nen Protektor nachrüsten. Dadurch isser preislich einfach unschlagbar im Vergleich zu allen anderen Protektorrucksäcken. 

Nur die Lieferzeit bei R2 stimmt nicht so ganz. Warte schon seit dem 6.5. auf den Rucksack obwohl im Shop 2-3 Tage angegeben sind. Sind vermutlich im gleichen Kontainer wie die Propain Bike-Teile 😓


----------



## NewK (20. Mai 2021)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Aqua2go Pro GD86 20L
> für 129.06EUR
> 
> 
> ...


Check mal das Plugin Keepa für deinen Browser ;-)


----------



## unbekannt1990 (20. Mai 2021)

Ich beschäftige mich ja auch gerade mit dem Thema. Das Teil ist wohl aus billigstem Plastik gefertigt und bricht sehr schnell an den Gewinden.

Kärcher OC 3 Plus mit Faltkanister sollte die bessere Variante sein.


----------



## youdontknow (20. Mai 2021)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich ja auch gerade mit dem Thema......


Wenn du irgendwie günstig rankommst (wie ich damals), dann lieber gleich zum Bosch Fontus greifen. Der hat einen größeren Tank, der Akku hält länger und, sofern vorhanden, kann der Akku auch in anderen "Heimwerkergeräten" genutzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (20. Mai 2021)

Ich habe den Acqua2Go und bin sehr zufrieden. Der war bestimmt schon 200x im Einsatz und tut immer noch seinen Dienst!


----------



## Flo7 (20. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Oha.. das hatte ich übersehen. Daher unterscheidet sich das Gewichtstechnisch auch nicht. Gibt es dann drei verschieden lange Käfige? 1x12 kurz/lang 2x12 lang?
> 
> Es wäre ja interessant zu wissen, ob das von mir verlinkte auch die 51er Kassette schalten kann.



Ich habs jetzt mal bestellt. Hab mir noch ein Deore SGS( angegeben für 51Z) bestellt und da werd ich vergleichen.

lt R2 bike:


> Das RD-M9120 Schaltwerk ist so konstruiert, dass es sowohl für 1x und 2x Antriebe in Kombination mit der 11-/12-fach CS-M9100 Kassette mit 10-45 Zähnen verwendet werden kann.
> 
> HINWEIS: Das Schaltwerk ist nur kompatibel mit den 11-/12-fach CS-M9100 10-45 Kassetten!


----------



## Ore_Mountain (22. Mai 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwie günstig rankommst (wie ich damals), dann lieber gleich zum Bosch Fontus greifen. Der hat einen größeren Tank, der Akku hält länger und, sofern vorhanden, kann der Akku auch in anderen "Heimwerkergeräten" genutzt werden.


+die neuere Version hat mehr Druck und zusätzlich einen Anschluss für einen externen Schlauch, eignet sich also auch begrenzt für andere Anwendungsgebiete


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Mai 2021)

Am 24.4 konnte man bei Amazon eine schwarze Sram XX1 Kette für 46€ als nicht lagernd bestellen. 
Hat wer seine Kette schon bekommen?


----------



## kordesh (24. Mai 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Am 24.4 konnte man bei Amazon eine schwarze Sram XX1 Kette für 46€ als nicht lagernd bestellen.
> Hat wer seine Kette schon bekommen?



Jetzt wo du es sagst. Habe die Bestellung schon fast vergessen. Meine ist auch noch nicht da


----------



## imun (24. Mai 2021)

Auf meine 2 warte ich auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (24. Mai 2021)

Ok, dann kann man ja fast eine Wartegruppe gründen 😂


----------



## JanDe84 (24. Mai 2021)

Grad ne E-Mail bekommen, dass sich die Lieferung auf unbestimmte Zeit verzögert.


----------



## imun (24. Mai 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Grad ne E-Mail bekommen, dass sich die Lieferung auf unbestimmte Zeit verzögert.


Ich auch


----------



## kordesh (24. Mai 2021)

Hier auch


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. Mai 2021)

ich wäre auch im Club


----------



## imun (24. Mai 2021)

Mal schauen wer von den Leuten hier die erste Lieferung bekommt


----------



## luftschaukel (25. Mai 2021)

Ich auch! 😂


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (25. Mai 2021)

Ich hab keine eMail bekommen. Ich hab aber auch nichts bestellt. Nur damit ihr Bescheid wisst.


----------



## Flo7 (26. Mai 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt mal bestellt. Hab mir noch ein Deore SGS( angegeben für 51Z) bestellt und da werd ich vergleichen.
> 
> lt R2 bike:


@niconj 

Schaltwerk ist heute angekommen und ich hab mit dem Deore SGS für 10-51 verglichen.

Rollenabstand und Käfiglänge sind gleich aber der Abstand Parallelogramm zum Schaltröllchen ist anders (2tes Foto)! Schaltwerk schaltet, ohne Eingestellt zu sein,  problemlos die Sram 50er Kassette, denke daher wird 10-51 kein Problem darstellen.
Am Käfig steht aber extra nochmal 45T. Mich würde interessieren warum Shimano das Schaltwerk nicht für 51Z freigibt bzw warum es diese "Sonderversion" überhaupt gibt?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. Mai 2021)

Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




weiß jemand ob da wirklich nur Reifenb bis 40mm Breite reinpassen?
Das würde auch erklären, warum das Teil kaum jemand fährt. Neben Gewicht und Optik natürlich. Dennoch ist der Preis aktuell sehr ansprechend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (27. Mai 2021)

Die Bandbreite der Kassette sollte den Anstellwinkel des Parallelogramms definieren. Passt der nicht, ist der Abstand der Schaltrolle zum größten Ritzel falsch. Beim Käfig für 46 Zähne kannst du möglicherweise den Abstand über die b-screw so hoch drehen, dass das 50er, oder gar 51er passt, dann ist der Abstand bei den kleinen Ritzeln theoretisch zu groß. Kann dennoch funktionieren, kann sich aber auch negativ auf die Schaltperformance auswirken.


----------



## fexbru (27. Mai 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
> 
> 
> Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...
> ...


Glaube es passt mehr rein. Gibt nen Trial Fahrer auf YouTube (Ali Clarkson) der hatte die Gabel am Trial Bike. Der fährt glaube ich bisschen dickere Reifen als 40mm. 
Angabe ohne Gewähr. Kann sein, dass es ne andere Gabel war bei ihm. Evtl findest dazu ja was


----------



## BigJohn (27. Mai 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Der fährt glaube ich bisschen dickere Reifen als 40mm.


Trial und 28"?!


----------



## fexbru (27. Mai 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Trial und 28"?!


Glaube, dass das die 28" Variante ist (falls es da mehrere gibt)
Man muss dazu sagen, dass Ali ein inspired Hex mit 26" fährt.
Hier das Video vom Umbau Link

Edit:
Das relativiert auch die Aussage mit der reifenfreiheit, da das 26er Rad weiter unten in der Gabel sitzt als ein 28er (bzw weniger weit nach oben reicht). 
Kann also gut sein, dass trotzdem keine breiteren 28er passen.


----------



## fone (31. Mai 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Am 24.4 konnte man bei Amazon eine schwarze Sram XX1 Kette für 46€ als nicht lagernd bestellen.
> Hat wer seine Kette schon bekommen?


Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten bei Amazon ne nicht lagernde Pfanne bestellt/gekauft, für den halben Preis. Nach 2 oder 3 Monaten kam dann die Email, dass sie nicht mehr lieferbar ist.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sowas öfter passiert, also auch bei Ketten.
Da lob ich mir RCZ, da kam bisher alles an. Irgendwann.


----------



## Jierdan (31. Mai 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten bei Amazon ne nicht lagernde Pfanne bestellt/gekauft, für den halben Preis. Nach 2 oder 3 Monaten kam dann die Email, dass sie nicht mehr lieferbar ist.
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sowas öfter passiert, also auch bei Ketten.
> Da lob ich mir RCZ, da kam bisher alles an. Irgendwann.


Da hattest du mit RCZ wohl einfach Glück...


----------



## fone (31. Mai 2021)

Ja, ich bin einfach ein Glückskind.

Ich weiß es gibt Menschen, bei denen geht einfach alles im Leben schief. Das ist natürlich sehr schade für die, aber ich kann leider nicht jedem helfen.


----------



## platt_ziege (31. Mai 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten bei Amazon ne nicht lagernde Pfanne bestellt/gekauft, für den halben Preis. Nach 2 oder 3 Monaten kam dann die Email, dass sie nicht mehr lieferbar ist.
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sowas öfter passiert, also auch bei Ketten.
> Da lob ich mir RCZ, da kam bisher alles an. Irgendwann.


ja normal bei amazon.
wenn artikel lange lieferzeit haben und dann irgendwann ne mail mit keine ahnung kommt, läuft das in der regel auf storno hinaus


----------



## Rad-ab (31. Mai 2021)

Bisher hab ich bei Amazon alles was lange Lieferzeit hatte bekommen, auch wenn es zum Bestellzeitpunkt günstig war.... Meist sogar schneller als angegeben.
Die Sram Kette war ja schon mehrfach zu dem Preis zu bekommen. Hatte sie bei einer der letzten Preissenkungen bestellt und ca. 3 Wochen später bekommen ...also einfach Geduld....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (1. Juni 2021)

Kann so und so gehen. Ich hatte schon Fälle wo auch nach einen halben Jahr warten nichts kam. Hängt auch ein bischen davon ab, ob es ein gänger aktueller Artikel ist oder z.b. ein Restposten, der gar nicht mehr hergestellt wird.


----------



## Newmi (1. Juni 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hier nochmal 5,-- günstiger: https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...Schaltwerk-eTap-12-fach-ohne-Akku--52286.html
> 
> Letzte Woche war der Preis noch 299,--


Naja, mit dem Unterschied „mehr als 5 Wochen Lieferzeit“ bei TNC zu „Lagernd“ bei BC
😉


----------



## nosaint77 (1. Juni 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
> 
> 
> Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...
> ...



Bedenke eine mögliche Kollision mit dem Unterrohr von Gravelrahmen - die sind für Starrgabeln konstruiert. 

Das hier ist lesenswert: https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/c...-ax-gravel-suspension-fork-first-ride-review/

Schau dir lieber mal den Redshift Vorbau an


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Juni 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> ALL10


Ist das nicht das gleiche Schaltwerk welches es dort 140,- bei CNC gab/gibt?


----------



## Flo7 (3. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das gleiche Schaltwerk welches es dort 140,- bei CNC gab/gibt?



ja


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Aber Achtung, lt. Shimano schaltet es nur die 45er Kassetten!


Du hast das doch schon widerlegt oder habe ich das weiter oben falsch gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2021)

Newmi schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem Unterschied „mehr als 5 Wochen Lieferzeit“ bei TNC zu „Lagernd“ bei BC
> 😉


"Damals" lieferbar und am nächsten Tag da... War nur schneller weg, als ich hier posten konnte :-(


----------



## Flo7 (4. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Du hast das doch schon widerlegt oder habe ich das weiter oben falsch gelesen?


 Ja schon trotzdem sagt Shimano bis 45Z


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja schon trotzdem sagt Shimano bis 45Z


Die sagen auch, dass man deren Kassette nicht mit SRAM SW fahren kann.


----------



## SlayMe (4. Juni 2021)

Man kann da ziemlich viel mischen. Ich bin mein kurzes XTR Schaltwerk auch schon mit der 51 Kassette gefahren. Geht alles, schaltet aber etwas schlechter als mit einer 45 Kassette. Andersrum übrigens auch: langes Shimano Schaltwerk mit 45 Kassette ist auch nicht so gut wie mit 51 Zähnen.
Aber es funktioniert ohne dass was kaputt geht. Zumindest an meinen Rädern.


----------



## JanDe84 (4. Juni 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hier nochmal 5,-- günstiger: https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...Schaltwerk-eTap-12-fach-ohne-Akku--52286.html
> 
> Letzte Woche war der Preis noch 299,--



Man kann sich das Kit dort auch einzeln zusammenstellen und kommt bei ca. 550€ raus. Über 1000€ gibt es 10% und man hat es für 505€, muss dann aber zwei Räder damit ausstatten.


----------



## ekm (4. Juni 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Man kann sich das Kit dort auch einzeln zusammenstellen und kommt bei ca. 550€ raus. Über 1000€ gibt es 10% und man hat es für 505€, muss dann aber zwei Räder damit ausstatten.


550×2=1100×90%=990÷2=495😉


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Man kann sich das Kit dort auch einzeln zusammenstellen und kommt bei ca. 550€ raus. Über 1000€ gibt es 10% und man hat es für 505€, muss dann aber zwei Räder damit ausstatten.



Denke nicht, dass das funktioniert: Ausgenommen: Sonder-, Set-, Gruppenangebote und extra ausgewiesene Artikel.

War jedenfalls bei mir immer so.


----------



## JanDe84 (4. Juni 2021)

Soviel dazu! Letzte Woche geliefert, musste aber zwei Monate warten...


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2021)

Super! Ich hatte im letzten Jahr ein LRS kaufen wollen, da ging das nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Die sagen auch, dass man deren Kassette nicht mit SRAM SW fahren kann.


Das Schwert wird bei 51T zu kurz sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Juni 2021)

boblike schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01CF59PPS?psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der is für normal breite Reifen suboptimal, oder?
Ich hab maximal 2.5 und auch deutlich schmalere (Crosser), da nehm ich den lieber net, oder?


----------



## hardtails (5. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Der is für normal breite Reifen suboptimal, oder?
> Ich hab maximal 2.5 und auch deutlich schmalere (Crosser), da nehm ich den lieber net, oder?



laut bewertungen wackelt ein normales mtb ordentlch im fatteil


----------



## der-gute (5. Juni 2021)

Also brauch ich eigentlich für jedes Beik einen passenden Halter…


----------



## davez (5. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Also brauch ich eigentlich für jedes Beik einen passenden Halter…


Nein, die „normalen“ sind geeignet von Rennradreifen bis MTB, nur für Fatbikes oder Bikes mit Schutzblechen benötigst Du die anderen Versionen.


----------



## Rad-ab (5. Juni 2021)

Wobei ~70€ für den normalen/MTB jetzt auch kein soo schlechter Kurs sind ...gab schon billiger, klar... 

Selbst ein 20" Kinderrad hab ich da reingehängt...das liegt dann natürlich mit der Gabel auf...da hab ich etwas aufgeschnittenen Gartenschlauch zum Schutz der Gabel über den Halter gezogen ....


----------



## davez (5. Juni 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Und nochmal Lupine SL AX 7 B-Ware bei bike24.de, Statt 498€ 399,99€.
> Ersparnis 20%
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der letzten Aktion hatte ich mir diesen Lampenkopf bei Bike24 gekauft ("B-Ware"). Ich konnte selbst bei genauster Betrachtung keine Kratzer oder ähnliches erkennen.

Akku habe ich mir bei Enerprof gekauft und Verlängerungskabel auch bei Bike24.


----------



## Dr_Ink (5. Juni 2021)

.


----------



## Spezialeis (8. Juni 2021)

Update zum Commencal Formula / E13 Laufradatz: Im Juli bestellt und etwa im Oktober das erste gefahren und seit kurzem ist ein Lager (6903 LH) völlig zerbröselt. Ansonsten ist alles gut. Keine Kratzer, Dellen, Spannungsprobleme oder so. Leider habe ich eine Sperrklinken-Feder verloren und muss nun eine neue finden...


----------



## paulipan (9. Juni 2021)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Update zum Commencal Formula / E13 Laufradatz: Im Juli bestellt und etwa im Oktober das erste gefahren und seit kurzem ist ein Lager (6903 LH) völlig zerbröselt. Ansonsten ist alles gut. Keine Kratzer, Dellen, Spannungsprobleme oder so. Leider habe ich eine Sperrklinken-Feder verloren und muss nun eine neue finden...


Fährst Du diesen hier? https://www.commencal-store.de/e13-lg1-dh-formula-laufradsatz-enduro-29-c2x30720568
Was wiegt denn der Laufradsatz? Überlege, ob das Geld hier gut investiert ist...
Wie ist der Freilauf Sound?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialeis (9. Juni 2021)

paulipan schrieb:


> Fährst Du diesen hier? https://www.commencal-store.de/e13-lg1-dh-formula-laufradsatz-enduro-29-c2x30720568
> Was wiegt denn der Laufradsatz? Überlege, ob das Geld hier gut investiert ist...
> Wie ist der Freilauf Sound?


Nein, den, den ich fahre, gibt es nicht mehr. Leider sind die Formula Naben nicht beschriftet und ich weiss nicht, welche es von der HP sind. Mein Post von damals:





						Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread
					

Stand da was von Ti? Hab ich gar nicht wahrgenommen, vermutlich weil ich den schon hab und der silberne Nächte hat.   Ich hatte einen Tag vor euch bestellt, kommt bestimmt noch die Woche an bei euch. Kommt übrigens mit Hermes.   Meine Küchenwaage zeigt mit dem kleinen Beschreibungsheft da dran 207g.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Der Sound gefällt mir: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1avaWx_LD1boSrlJN7U0qpi0qwtWuTMfu/view?usp=sharing 

Gerade eben hat mir Commencal geschrieben, dass ich einen Ersatz Freilaufkörper bekomme.


----------



## nosaint77 (10. Juni 2021)

alvis schrieb:


> Beast Components
> bei BC im Angebot.....
> Falls noch jemand einen Lenker sucht
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/B...OaA3cop4SjEqwaoGoekMyofwBb44x2zEaAuLFEALw_wcB
> ...



Könnt ihr mal aufhören, so unnützes, aber geiles Zeug zu posten? Musste mir jetzt den roten Beast bestellen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Juni 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören, so unnützes, aber geiles Zeug zu posten? Musste mir jetzt den roten Beast bestellen


aber der ist doch gar nicht reduziert...


----------



## nosaint77 (10. Juni 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> aber der ist doch gar nicht reduziert...



225€ statt 280€, woanders kosten die farbigen Lenker weiterhin 280€.


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Juni 2021)

ich nehm immer die von ali. die sind zwar nicht reduziert, kosten aber immer 22,5€ 
und ich hatte erst 27 unfälle


----------



## md82 (10. Juni 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich nehm immer die von ali. die sind zwar nicht reduziert, kosten aber immer 22,5€
> und ich hatte erst 27 unfälle


Link? 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (10. Juni 2021)

april april. so lenker schraub ich an die kinderräder. 
mach ich wirklich. beim mountainsbebeiken hab ich mir so einen lenker noch nicht zugetraut. aber alu bricht bisher am hässlichsten.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Juni 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> aber alu bricht bisher am hässlichsten.


Net die Alde aus der Disse nach dem fünften Mai Tai?


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Net die Alde aus der Disse nach dem fünften Mai Tai?


Mein Kater is da ganz weit vorne…


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Juni 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Net die Alde aus der Disse nach dem fünften Mai Tai?


wann machen die endlich auf? ich will mich wieder alt fühlen.


----------



## Teuflor (11. Juni 2021)

falscher thread


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Juni 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> falscher thread


Wieso, in der Disse gibts nach 5 MaiTai doch oft die Schnäppchen 🤔


----------



## pAn1c (11. Juni 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wann machen die endlich auf? ich will mich wieder alt fühlen.


Bei uns morgen Abend, Outdoor.


----------



## nosaint77 (13. Juni 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören, so unnützes, aber geiles Zeug zu posten? Musste mir jetzt den roten Beast bestellen



Hab jetzt den roten Beast Lenker im Karomuster da. Blinkblink wie auf dem Produktfoto ist nur bei Sonnenschein an der Eisdiele möglich, schon bei bewölktem Himmel ist nichts mehr von der Schönheit erkennbar. Und aufm Trail guckt eh jeder auf das Tretlager und ob da nen Motor dranhängt. Also doch mehr unnütz als geil…


----------



## NewK (15. Juni 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Am 24.4 konnte man bei Amazon eine schwarze Sram XX1 Kette für 46€ als nicht lagernd bestellen.
> Hat wer seine Kette schon bekommen?


Mittlerweile ist die Kette wieder verfügbar. 99€ . Schnapper. Gleich 2 weitere nachbestellt 
Wurde die erste Bestellung schon geliefert?


----------



## wirme (15. Juni 2021)

NewK schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist die Kette wieder verfügbar. 99€ . Schnapper. Gleich 2 weitere nachbestellt
> Wurde die erste Bestellung schon geliefert?



Wenn du aktuell was bekommst, ist es schweineteuer.
Ich hab vor Weihnachten meine X01 Ketten mit ordentlich Rabatt für 35 € bei fahrrad.de gekauft.
Letzte Woche waren dort welche für 60 €/Stück auf Lager.
Die sind mittlerweile schon wieder weg.

Bin echt froh, dass ich noch 3 Stück davon auf Lager habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (15. Juni 2021)

NewK schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist die Kette wieder verfügbar. 99€ . Schnapper. Gleich 2 weitere nachbestellt
> Wurde die erste Bestellung schon geliefert?


Ich warte noch


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Juni 2021)

der feedback sports Montageständer entwicklet sich auch stetig in die falsche Richtung...




die unter 180€ vom letzten Jahr wird man wohl Ende dieser Saison nicht wieder sehen, oder was meint ihr?
Ich will mir das Teil schon lange schön reden. Aber neben dem jetzigen Preis hält mich auch weiterhin die farbe ab. So viel rot möchte ich eigentlich nicht in die Werkstatt bringen. der Schwarze von FS ist mir zu billo und hat nicht die Werte, die ich am Elite Pro so schätze.


----------



## signalgrau (15. Juni 2021)

Um den für 180 Euro zu bekommen wirst du einen DeLorean und ziemlich viel Strom brauchen...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Juni 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Um den für 180 Euro zu bekommen wirst du einen DeLorean und ziemlich viel Strom brauchen...


Guter Hinweis Doc Brown. Leider hast du wohl Recht. Aber ich ärgere mich nur kaum, Mist Farbe bleibt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Juni 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis Doc Brown. Leider hast du wohl Recht. Aber ich ärgere mich nur kaum, Mist Farbe bleibt.


Eben.
Zu teuer
Optisch nicht attraktiv

Da bleibt ja nicht viel übrig , außer technischem Vorteil

Geld gespart🙂


(Mir persönlich wäre die Optik wurscht, muss ja nicht damit rumlaufen🙂)


----------



## Nd-60 (15. Juni 2021)

War Edding schon?

Male es dir wie du willst...


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Juni 2021)

Oder enteloxieren, mit Rohrreiniger 😎

Dann hast du einen RAW -Ständer


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Juni 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Oder enteloxieren, mit Rohrreiniger 😎
> 
> Dann hast du einen RAW -Ständer


Auch schon dran gedacht. Hab ich sowieso demnächst mal als Test vor. Gibt's irgendwo Passungen die mit der leichten Abnahme der Wandstärke in Gefahr wären?


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Juni 2021)

Kenne den Feedback nicht wirklich.
Hab seit 10 Jahren einen Parktool...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soundnew (15. Juni 2021)

Ich oute mich mal: Mir gefällt der Feedbackständer, den finde ich auch immer sofort


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juni 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> RAW -Ständer


Dafür gibts doch @KHUJAND 🤔


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Juni 2021)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch @KHUJAND 🤔


Eben. Würde mich interessieren, ob er das schon Mal probiert hat


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juni 2021)

Ich dachte eher an die Nude-Frame-Pics. 🤫


----------



## luftschaukel (16. Juni 2021)

NewK schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist die Kette wieder verfügbar. 99€ . Schnapper. Gleich 2 weitere nachbestellt
> Wurde die erste Bestellung schon geliefert?


 Ne, bisher nix!


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juni 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Oder enteloxieren, mit Rohrreiniger 😎
> 
> Dann hast du einen RAW -Ständer


Ständer raw beschde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (17. Juni 2021)

Kostenloser Versand Code bei Bike Components kann nicht mit dem 10% Code für Levelnine kombiniert werden. 😥


----------



## seto2 (17. Juni 2021)

Ruf divh an und lass dir da weiterhelfen. Wird schon klappen


----------



## Dr_Ink (17. Juni 2021)

.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (17. Juni 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Manchmal frage ich mich. ..


Waaaassss lätdse Praisss?   

Überhaupt nicht mein Ernst. War nur als Hinweis, dass es nicht geht. Die VSK schlage ich beim nächsten Kleinanzeigen Verkauf halt wieder drauf.


----------



## xforce1 (18. Juni 2021)

NewK schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist die Kette wieder verfügbar. 99€ . Schnapper. Gleich 2 weitere nachbestellt
> Wurde die erste Bestellung schon geliefert?



Rose hat die goldene und Rainbow relativ günstig. Kein Mega Schnapper aber viele können gar nicht liefern.








						XX1 Eagle™ 12-fach Fahrradkette | ROSE Bikes
					

126 Kettenglieder für mehr Fahrspaß, 12 Gänge für jede Herausforderung




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## osbow (21. Juni 2021)

@piilu Ist der Ständer bei Aldi-Nord bereits verfügbar?


----------



## piilu (21. Juni 2021)

osbow schrieb:


> @piilu Ist der Ständer bei Aldi-Nord bereits verfügbar?


Schon seit Ewigkeiten die Reste werden gerade verramscht


----------



## forever (22. Juni 2021)

Falls jemand wirklich _leichte Schnellspanner _sucht, d.h. normale 100/135mm Achslänge, die Marke "Risk" ist in Asien sehr groß, hat qualikativ hochwertige BikeParts, ich habe mir so ein Paar in schwarz (Alu-Carbon) für 11 EUR aus Spanien gekauft, via Aliexpress - machen optisch einen guten Eindruck - und sind mit 40.35 Gramm (!) sauleicht, kenne keine leichteren mit Hebel.  Kosten: zwischen 8-11 EUR, div. Händler online, es sind gerade bis 26. Juni Aktionswoche bei Aliexpress.


----------



## forever (22. Juni 2021)

Doublepost, wieso auch immer. Leider spackt hier die Boardsoftware, anders als überall sonst kann ich einen Post nicht einfach löschen...dämlich! =) Ist ja nicht das #1 oder zum 2. Mal, wo mtb-news auf neue Software umgestellt ist, seit 2005....und davor war ich mit anderem Nick hier seit 1999.


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Juni 2021)

forever schrieb:


> Doublepost, wieso auch immer. Leider spackt hier die Boardsoftware, anders als überall sonst kann ich einen Post nicht einfach löschen...dämlich! =) Ist ja nicht das #1 oder zum 2. Mal, wo mtb-news auf neue Software umgestellt ist, seit 2005....und davor war ich mit anderem Nick hier seit 1999.


💆


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (23. Juni 2021)

forever schrieb:


> Doublepost, wieso auch immer. Leider spackt hier die Boardsoftware, anders als überall sonst kann ich einen Post nicht einfach löschen...dämlich! =) Ist ja nicht das #1 oder zum 2. Mal, wo mtb-news auf neue Software umgestellt ist, seit 2005....und davor war ich mit anderem Nick hier seit 1999.


mit solcher kagge hat man ja leben gelernt, aber diese raketentechnikforensoftware ist ja so dermaßen dilletantisch zusammen gefrickelt, dass die benachrichtigungen inzwischen bei mir eigentlich nur noch für die freds funzt, welche ich regelmässig abmelde, seite neu lade und dann erneut abonniere, was ich nur noch für die schnapper freds tue.
ist garantiert wieder so ne vetternwirtschaft wg steuern und so, sprich einmal mit profis arbeiten. stattdessen wurde seinerzeit das coinhive script eingebunden, wovon aber niemand was wissen wollte, was noch erschreckender ist.
egal, spart mir ne menge zeit die ich eh lieber aufm bike verbringe


----------



## Nd-60 (23. Juni 2021)

forever schrieb:


> Falls jemand wirklich _leichte Schnellspanner _sucht, d.h. normale 100/135mm Achslänge, die Marke "Risk" ist in Asien sehr groß, hat qualikativ hochwertige BikeParts, ich habe mir so ein Paar in schwarz (Alu-Carbon) für 11 EUR aus Spanien gekauft, via Aliexpress - machen optisch einen guten Eindruck - und sind mit 40.35 Gramm (!) sauleicht, kenne keine leichteren mit Hebel.  Kosten: zwischen 8-11 EUR, div. Händler online, es sind gerade bis 26. Juni Aktionswoche bei Aliexpress.


Ich fahre den Vorfahren von sowas seit 2011...2012 an meinem hardtail. 
Und seit 2018/knapp 10tkm am Pendler Rad. Meine sind allerdings mit Federn.
Bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## forever (23. Juni 2021)

Falls jemand eine neue Scheibenbremse braucht, <30 EUR als Set, für das Stadtrad oder so, ich habe die Dinger einfach nur wegen dem Design mal vor Tagen bestellt, für mein City MTB...wollte die Bremsen dort sowieso wechseln...Ztto ist ganz okay als Asia Marke. 

Preis/Leistung & Gewicht denke ich dürfte für <30 Tacken echt okay sein, wenn sie halten. 

PS: Nicht wundern, die abgebildete, gewogene Version ist mit dem komischen E-Bike extra Gedöns Kabel, (gibts auch klar als normale Version) und folglich paar Gr. schwerer als die normale.  Zu finden gibts das Teil via Aliexpress.

Gewicht vorne/hinten :  221, 234gr.

Im Preis incl. sind die Montageschrauben, sowie jeweils vorne & hinten ein PM -> IS2000 Adapter. Für ~2 EUR mehr gibts die Discbrake auch mit 2x 160mm Scheiben, aber 135gr/160mm Disc sind mir auch bei preiswerten Teilen echt zu schwer, ich hab da welche von Risk mit ca. 67/68gr. pro Rotor.

Zu finden via "100bike Store" auf Aliexpress.

(Update) Zum Vergleich das Gewicht der Marta SL von 2010, gemessen seinerzeit von at021971


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Juni 2021)

Gestern kam mal wieder eine Mail von Amazon das sich die Auslieferung der Sram Kette verzögert. 
Dauert halt, wa? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Remux (24. Juni 2021)

die warten halt auf ihre Lieferung von RCZ


----------



## signalgrau (24. Juni 2021)

Die Aktion war doch schon im Februar. Meine Kette kam dann Ende März an. Hatte wohl Glück.


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Juni 2021)

Nö, 24.4 hatte ich bestellt


----------



## Heino77 (24. Juni 2021)

Ist das jetzt der neue Chinateile Thread?


----------



## forever (24. Juni 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt der neue Chinateile Thread?


Es ist der Schnäppchen Jäger Laberthread - von daher denke ich, passten die zwei Teile hier gut rein, zumal sehr günstig.  Aber irgendeinem passt immer etwas nicht, hat sich nichts geändert hier im Board.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (24. Juni 2021)

forever schrieb:


> Aber irgendeinem passt immer etwas nicht, hat sich nichts geändert hier im Board.



Stimmt, es hat sich nichts daran geändert das Chinakram hier hingehört und RCZ-Kram dorthin.

Einzig der Aldi-Fahrradmontageständer darf hier in "täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"-Manier ausgiebig diskutiert werden


----------



## forever (24. Juni 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Stimmt, es hat sich nichts daran geändert das Chinakram hier hingehört und RCZ-Kram dorthin.
> 
> Einzig der Aldi-Fahrradmontageständer darf hier in "täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"-Manier ausgiebig diskutiert werden


Zwischen all den 6568596773434624888 Posts hatte ich den China Fred nicht mehr gefunden !  Puuh, dann bin ich ja beruhigt - der Aldi-weil Montagsfahrradmontageständer Post ist mir echt entgangen.


----------



## Nd-60 (24. Juni 2021)

Die älteren unter uns werden wissen:

Der beste Montageständer kommt von LIDL!!!!


----------



## Poldi78 (24. Juni 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Die älteren unter uns werden wissen:
> 
> Der beste Montageständer kommt von LIDL!!!!


Taugt der was?

😂🤣


----------



## forever (24. Juni 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Die älteren unter uns werden wissen:
> 
> Der beste Montageständer kommt von LIDL!!!!


Jep, und den habe ich vor ca. 5 Jahren gekauft !


----------



## k0p3 (24. Juni 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Stimmt, es hat sich nichts daran geändert das Chinakram hier hingehört und RCZ-Kram dorthin.
> 
> Einzig der Aldi-Fahrradmontageständer darf hier in "täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"-Manier ausgiebig diskutiert werden



Jetzerz hammers 

Translation: Jetzt haben wir es verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (25. Juni 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Rose hat die goldene und Rainbow relativ günstig. Kein Mega Schnapper aber viele können gar nicht liefern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verfügbar in mind. 4 Wochen 😉


----------



## ma1208 (25. Juni 2021)

Ne schwarze habe ich noch neu im Keller liegen. SOFORT VERFÜGBAR. Wer sie haben will kann sie gegen das gleiche Gewicht in Gold (Feingold-Äquivalent) bei mir abholen. Vollgoldene Rolex nehme ich auch, da braucht ihr  nicht extra Uhrwerk und Glas ausbauen. Das können wir großzügig mitwiegen.


----------



## Rad-ab (25. Juni 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Verfügbar in mind. 4 Wochen 😉


In Bocholt ist sie scheinbar auf Lager und kannst sie abholen....


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Juni 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Lapierre Spicy Fit Team Ultimate 2020 für 5300€​mit komplett AXS, Luft/Coil, Hausmarke Carbon Lrs etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab weng die spärlichen Infos zusammengesammelt:




__





						Lapierre Spicy
					

Hallo, weiß jemand welche Lager im Hinterbau verbaut sind ? Gibt es irgendwo eine Teileliste ?  Lapierre Spicy 516 2013  Mit freundlichen Grüßen




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Weng kurz und hoch das Ding und kaum Sattelstützeneinschub und keine ISCG-Aufnahme, aber wohl ein guter Hinterbau.


----------



## Stetox (25. Juni 2021)

eBike-Power schrieb:


> Achtung! UL Version. Ich will die Pro Version nicht mehr missen...


Gibt es neben der Tragfähigkeit noch weitere Unterschiede? 
Für ein ~15kg Bike dürfte die Ultralight-Version reichen, oder?


----------



## eBike-Power (25. Juni 2021)

UL bezieht sich auf die abgespeckte Klemmung. Du drehst dir jedesmal unnötigerweise den Wolf. Die Pro Version verfügt über eine Schnellklemmung. Da spart man sich 40€ am falschen Ende. Denn der Montageständer ist weltklasse und bereitet für viele Jahre Freude. Jedem dem ich ihm empfohlen hat und anfangs ab des Kaufpreises unsicher war, ist nun glücklich und zufrieden. Nach dem ersten Gebrauch ist der Kaufpreis nebensächlich.


----------



## bashhard (25. Juni 2021)

Da ja jetzt die Fox 36 Performance Grip bei probikeshop im Angebot ist, überlege ich, ob ich damit meine alte 2016er Lyrik RCT3 ersetzen sollte. Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen der Lyrik mit Charger 1 vs der 36 mit Grip Kartusche? Ist das ein Downgrade?


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. Juni 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Da ja jetzt die Fox 36 Performance Grip bei probikeshop im Angebot ist, überlege ich, ob ich damit meine alte 2016er Lyrik RCT3 ersetzen sollte. Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen der Lyrik mit Charger 1 vs der 36 mit Grip Kartusche? Ist das ein Downgrade?


Achtung, im Angebot ist die E-Bike Version der 36er. Diese hat wohl größere Materialdicke bei den Rohren, wodurch das Innenleben der 34er verbaut ist (so hab ich das öfters gelesen).


----------



## wirme (25. Juni 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Da ja jetzt die Fox 36 Performance Grip bei probikeshop im Angebot ist, überlege ich, ob ich damit meine alte 2016er Lyrik RCT3 ersetzen sollte. Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen der Lyrik mit Charger 1 vs der 36 mit Grip Kartusche? Ist das ein Downgrade?



Ich hab die Lyrik Charger 2 RCT3 im Radon Jab und die FOX Factory Grip 2 im Radon Silde.
Ich würde dann eher die Lyrik auf Charger 2.1 upgraden.


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. Juni 2021)

Besser (und günstiger) die Charger 1 tunen lassen (z.B. von MST)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bashhard (25. Juni 2021)

wirme schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lyrik Charger 2 RCT3 im Radon Jab und die FOX Factory Grip 2 im Radon Silde.
> Ich würde dann eher die Lyrik auf Charger 2.1 upgraden.





Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Besser (und günstiger) die Charger 1 tunen lassen (z.B. von MST)


Das Problem ist, dass auch die Standrohre bald durch sind (trotz regelmäßigem Service ist die Beschichtung nach 5 Jahren teilweise sehr dünn geworden) und ich denke, dass die Gabel somit nicht mehr allzu lange mitmacht. Und nur die Standrohre auszutauschen kostet leider auch 200 Euro


----------



## Remux (25. Juni 2021)

Shit, der dpx2 bei bike components hätte in mein hightower gepasst 💩 wer hat ihn weggekauft ? 😢


----------



## Permafrost (25. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG schnell sein!!
> 
> Yari 29" um 250€
> 
> ...


Und ich hab die Yari für 430€ gekauft


----------



## Flo7 (25. Juni 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Und ich hab die Yari für 430€ gekauft


 
Retour schicken und neu bestellen ist keine Option?


----------



## Permafrost (25. Juni 2021)

Nope, hab natürlich vorgestern schon den Konus draufgekloppt -_-
Zum zurückschicken isses zeitlich auch schon rum
Naja vergessen und nicht mehr drüber nachdenken… wenn man kauft wenn was verfügbar ist passiert sowas halt


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juni 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Gabel,für 499€ und es gibt noch 10% Rabatt,also statt 760€ für 450€
> "Federgabel SUNTOUR AURON 27,5 PLUS 160 mm R2C2 PCS Konischer Schaft Achse 15 mm - Probikeshop" https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/f...chse-15-mm-boost-mattschwarz-2018/151661.html


Allerdings stimmt die Angabe zur Dämpfung nicht, ist ne RC2,sieht man auch auf den Bildern.
 R2C2 gibts, mein ich, nur bei der Durolux.
Die Auron ist natürlich trotzdem gut, die PCS hat sie ja👍

Wobei ich die, mein ich , schon günstiger gesehen habe...
(Hab meine gebraucht gekauft, daher Angabe ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Epictetus (27. Juni 2021)

Vsk frei bike components anyone?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Juni 2021)

Hab mir bei BC ein Upgrade fürs Hardtail geholt, kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche.








						29" Federgabeln online kaufen | bike-components
					

29" MTB Federgabeln von Rockshox, Fox Racing Shox und mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Der Beschreibung nach muss es ja eigentlich ne OEM Performance Elite sein wg. der FIT4 Kartusche. Mal abwarten. Geht mir aber nur ums Gewicht (also das Stepcast Gehäuse), da am Rad serienmäßig ne 32 Rhythm dran ist. 2.Pos Remote muss halt noch dazu. Aber dürfte für 400€ ein roundabout -400g Upgrade sein. Auch wenn die Gabel vllt. ein wenig nudelig ist


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. Juni 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hab mir bei BC ein Upgrade fürs Hardtail geholt, kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was mag die denn wiegen?

Edit: 1587g sagt das Netz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Juni 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Was mag die denn wiegen?
> 
> Edit: 1587g sagt das Netz



Ist in der Datenbank hier. Aber 27.5" mit Achse.

Für die Rhythm die mitm Rad kam (hab die nicht selber gewogen) hab ich mehrere Quellen die ca. 1850/1860g besagen.

Der Unterschied kommt eben durch das Stepcast Gehäuse sowie 7000 statt 6000er Alu.

Allerdings kann die Bezichnung auch falsch sein und es handelt sich um ne Fit Grip Kartusche. Ändert aber am Gewicht nix. Mal abwarten wenn das Ding da ist und ich den Servicecode habe.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2021)

Die 2017 ist schon sehr leicht. Aber halt auch weich. Hab doch lieber auf die 2020 gewechselt, die ist merklich steifer.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. Juni 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ist in der Datenbank hier. Aber 27.5" mit Achse.
> 
> Für die Rhythm die mitm Rad kam (hab die nicht selber gewogen) hab ich mehrere Quellen die ca. 1850/1860g besagen.
> 
> ...


Berichte bitte wenn sie angekommen ist


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Juni 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die 2017 ist schon sehr leicht. Aber halt auch weich. Hab doch lieber auf die 2019 gewechselt, die ist merklich steifer.


Sicher? Dachte erst ab den 2020er. 2017-2019 meine ich waren die 32er unverändert gehäuseseitig. Weil für gleiche Geld gäbe es die 2019er halt mit GRIP Kartusche. Mir bei XC an sich egal. Ich lass das Ding nun erstmal ankommen 

An sich müsste das Gewicht der hier entsprechen, Kartusche und Kashima ändern ja quasi nix am Gewicht:


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Sicher? Dachte erst ab den 2020er. 2017-2019 meine ich waren die 32er unverändert gehäuseseitig. Weil für gleiche Geld gäbe es die 2019er halt mit GRIP Kartusche. Mir bei XC an sich egal. Ich lass das Ding nun erstmal ankommen


Hast recht... Habs mal geändert.


----------



## ekm (27. Juni 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die 2017 ist schon sehr leicht. Aber halt auch weich. Hab doch lieber auf die 2020 gewechselt, die ist merklich steifer.


Die 2017er war schwerer und weicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Die 2017er war schwerer und weicher?


Ne, die 2017 ist leichter. Die Gabeln haben mit Jahrgang 20 eine neue Krone bekommen..


----------



## davez (28. Juni 2021)

__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




@Flo7 Ist da der Fahrer inklusive?   
Die "regulären" Preise sind ja schon der Wahnsinn


----------



## Flo7 (28. Juni 2021)

davez schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist net mal Gratis Versand dabei


----------



## goldencore (28. Juni 2021)

Ihr stellt euch echt an! Mal durch die Bilder gescrollt? Da werden sogar *Speichenreflektoren* mitgeliefert! Wirklich Komplettausstattung.


----------



## signalgrau (28. Juni 2021)

Alleine das Tool um die Schaltung einzustellen kostet schon 5 Euro. Und dann noch Tubeless Ventile!!


----------



## freetourer (28. Juni 2021)

Yari 29" um 250€








						29" Federgabeln online kaufen | bike-components
					

29" MTB Federgabeln von Rockshox, Fox Racing Shox und mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				






Schade - leider verpasst. Das hat man davon wenn man am WE zum Biken unterwegs ist.

Falls jemand bestellt hat und sie doch nicht braucht und an mich weitergeben möchte würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Triturbo (29. Juni 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ist in der Datenbank hier. Aber 27.5" mit Achse.
> 
> Für die Rhythm die mitm Rad kam (hab die nicht selber gewogen) hab ich mehrere Quellen die ca. 1850/1860g besagen.
> 
> ...







Ich weiß aber nicht, welche Kartusche ich drin habe.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Juni 2021)

Liegt bei mir in der Arbeit im Lager, 1600 Uhr weiß ich mehr


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2021)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nicht, welche Kartusche ich drin habe.


Die normale Grip Kartusche!




neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Liegt bei mir in der Arbeit im Lager, 1600 Uhr weiß ich mehr


Deine Gabel ist schon angekommen??

Hab am Freitag paar Gabeln gekauft, aber die sind noch nicht mal unterwegs?!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die normale Grip Kartusche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paar Gabeln? Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (29. Juni 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Paar Gabeln? Was hast du denn vor?



Bikemarkt füllen...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Juni 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bikemarkt füllen...


Resellen also? Das wäre schade.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hab am Freitag paar Gabeln gekauft, aber die sind noch nicht mal unterwegs?!


Bin halt Premiumkunde  Hab da auch nen festen Vereinsrabatt auf alles hinterlegt und so


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Bin halt Premiumkunde  Hab da auch nen festen Vereinsrabatt auf alles hinterlegt und so



Haha, dürfte ich  auch  schon sein...  Meine Bestellung haben sie auf drei Pakete aufgeteilt und Versandbestätigung kommt heute.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Juni 2021)

Da geht sicher einiges raus und die kommen etwas in Rückstand 
Wenn die Gabel passt muss ich dann auch noch Konus + Konusaufschläger kaufen. Bald ist meine Werkstatt komplett


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Da geht sicher einiges raus und die kommen etwas in Rückstand
> Wenn die Gabel passt muss ich dann auch noch Konus + Konusaufschläger kaufen. Bald ist meine Werkstatt komplett



Ich schlitz den Konus immer...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich schlitz den Konus immer...


Hmm will das schon gescheit machen  Soviel kostet das Zeug ja nicht.


----------



## eBike-Power (29. Juni 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hmm will das schon gescheit machen  Soviel kostet das Zeug ja nicht.


Was ist am Schlitzen verkehrt? ausser dass du nach einer Demontage keinen Totalschaden an der Gabel hast?


----------



## seblubb (29. Juni 2021)

eBike-Power schrieb:


> Was ist am Schlitzen verkehrt? ausser dass du nach einer Demontage keinen Totalschaden an der Gabel hast?


kannst den Konus nicht als "wie neu, kein Bikepark" verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Juni 2021)

Ich kuck ja jetzt erstmal den Konus an der alten Gabel an. Aber da es ein Acros Steuersatz ist, nehme ich auch an es handelt sich um einen nicht geschlitzten Acros Konus (vermutlich wegen der Dichtung die da dran ist). Von anderen Herstellern hatte ich auch schon geschlitzte, das stimmt. Deshalb kam ich bisher auch ohne Werkzeug aus.
Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## morph027 (29. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich schlitz den Konus immer...


Dito, ich auch. Bei einem geschlossenen Industrielager stört das auch nicht.


----------



## dino113 (29. Juni 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Konusaufschläger kaufen.


Geht auch so


----------



## philsNN (29. Juni 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Geht auch so


Kann ich bestätigen. Ebenfalls schon mehrere Konen mit einem HT-Rohr aufgeschlagen. Geht optimal und ist günstig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Juni 2021)

Service Code C8LN, ist mit FIT4 Kartusche und normalen Performance Decals. Technisch aber somit eine Performance Elite. Gewicht mit Folie und Achse, Schaft ungekürzt 1,45kg. Läuft.


----------



## Vogward (29. Juni 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Service Code C8LN, ist mit FIT4 Kartusche und normalen Performance Decals. Technisch aber somit eine Performance Elite. Gewicht mit Folie und Achse, Schaft ungekürzt 1,45kg. Läuft.


Moin,

Erkennst du ob der Remote Lockout einfach umzutüdeln ist? Also keine Remote und trotzdem den Lockout an der Gabel nutzen?

Danke und schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Juni 2021)

Scheint mir push-to-unlock (also offen unter Zug) ich hoffe den richtigen Hebel zu haben sehe ich wenn montiert.


----------



## Flo7 (29. Juni 2021)

Vogward schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Erkennst du ob der Remote Lockout einfach umzutüdeln ist? Also keine Remote und trotzdem den Lockout an der Gabel nutzen?
> 
> Danke und schönen Abend


Da gibt’s einen umrüstkit...








						Fox Racing Shox Topcap Interface Parts für FIT4 Federgabel ab Modell 2016
					

Für den Rückbau von Remote- auf Normalbedienung. Kompatibilität:FIT4 Factory Series Federgabel ab Modell 2016FIT4 Performance Series Federgabel ab Modell 2016Ausführungen:Open / Medium / Firm, mit Adjust: Einstellbarkeit: 3-Klick-Verstellung und 22-K




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Permafrost (29. Juni 2021)

Ph!ps! schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Ebenfalls schon mehrere Konen mit einem HT-Rohr aufgeschlagen. Geht optimal und ist günstig.


Jop, erst letzte Woche gemacht, geht super


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Juni 2021)

Ok ist nun ohne remote eingebaut, ist doch push-to-lock, also ohne remote Gabel erstma offen.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (30. Juni 2021)

fabyAC schrieb:


> Hoffe es passt hier rein, sonst bitte gerne verschieben:
> 
> Gestern durch Zufall gesehen und mal mitgenommen - Montagständer für 25€.
> 
> ...




Also taugt der Ständer was? 🤔


----------



## der-gute (30. Juni 2021)

Is der gleichwertig zu dem von Lidl?

gips da unabhängige Tests?


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Juni 2021)

Ph!ps! schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Ebenfalls schon mehrere Konen mit einem HT-Rohr aufgeschlagen. Geht optimal und ist günstig.


Geht es nicht eher drum, den Konus wieder sauber runterzubekommen, ohne die Gabel zu vermacken?


----------



## morph027 (30. Juni 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Geht es nicht eher drum, den Konus wieder sauber runterzubekommen, ohne die Gabel zu vermacken?


Jo, rauf geht ja immer recht easy. Runter ist nervig ohne das super Spezielwerkzeug. Dann lieber schlitzen.


----------



## fabyAC (30. Juni 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is der gleichwertig zu dem von Lidl?
> 
> gips da unabhängige Tests?



das kann ich nicht sagen, aber war der vom Lidl nicht teurer?

Hab ihn gestern Abend mal testweise aufgestellt und was positiv überrascht. Ist auch recht schwer das Ding. Wie gesagt er kostet 25€ (!). Und ich glaube, dass der besser ist, als so manche Billig-Dinger von Amazon - jedenfalls nach den Bewertung zu urteilen...

(Ich vermeide bewusst den Begriff "Ständer"  )


----------



## null-2wo (30. Juni 2021)

_stinkwütendes pörpel nilpferd geräusch_

€. nachdem der post in den laberthread verschoben wurde nur noch halb so witzig. aber wayne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Da gibt’s einen umrüstkit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist nach meiner Recherche nun auch das korrekte Kit, werde ich mir wohl auch holen.


----------



## michael66 (30. Juni 2021)

Du hast auch einen super Ständer


----------



## Epictetus (30. Juni 2021)

Mehr Ständer Fotos bitte


----------



## schmitr3 (30. Juni 2021)

Bidde:


----------



## rms69 (30. Juni 2021)

Ständer-Party


----------



## Stetox (30. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Raaw Madonna allerdings nur in Small Rahmen oder Rahmenkit
> Anhang anzeigen 1299591
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, dass ich zu groß bin für S-Rahmen. Immer wenn ich einen Rahmen suche, sind M und L ausverkauft und S gibt's mit Fetten Rabatt. Manchmal auch XL. 
Liteville 601 (S) gab's bei BC auch ganz lange für einen super Preis, während die anderen Größen ausverkauft waren. 

Die Rahmengröße S ist für Hersteller mit kleinen Stückzahlen sicher teuer, wenn die Hälfte nicht gekauft wird bzw. nur mit großen Rabatten.


----------



## Remux (30. Juni 2021)

das haben randgrößen eben so an sich 😂 ist doch bei allem so


----------



## Ghoste (30. Juni 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich zu groß bin für S-Rahmen. Immer wenn ich einen Rahmen suche, sind M und L ausverkauft und S gibt's mit Fetten Rabatt. Manchmal auch XL.
> Liteville 601 (S) gab's bei BC auch ganz lange für einen super Preis, während die anderen Größen ausverkauft waren.
> 
> Die Rahmengröße S ist für Hersteller mit kleinen Stückzahlen sicher teuer, wenn die Hälfte nicht gekauft wird bzw. nur mit großen Rabatten.


Die hatten aber auch die anderen Größen recht lange im Angebot.


----------



## davez (1. Juli 2021)

*Procraft PRC ST2 XC Vorbau*

Diesen Vorbau bin ich gefahren wegen seines Gewichts. Aber er ist unglaublich weich. Selbst an einem Gravelbike fühlte er sich schwammig an. Das sollte man bei aller Euphorie bezüglich des Gewichts wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (1. Juli 2021)

Den Gravelking in 29 Zoll und rot, hatte ich meinem Vater bestellt. Der ist den Reifen ausschließlich auf Asphalt und Radwegen gefahren. Er hatte binnen kürzester Zeit mehrere Platten. Die Lauffläche war sehr dünn. Die haben nichts getaugt.


Es handelte sich um dieses Modell


Panaracer
GravelKing Slick TR 28" Faltreifen

bordeaux-black/35-622 (700x35C) (72335-3354-7387)


----------



## forever (1. Juli 2021)

davez schrieb:


> *Procraft PRC ST2 XC Vorbau*
> 
> Diesen Vorbau bin ich gefahren wegen seines Gewichts. Aber er ist unglaublich weich. Selbst an einem Gravelbike fühlte er sich schwammig an. Das sollte man bei aller Euphorie bezüglich des Gewichts wissen.


Werde ich testen "unglaublich weich", kann ich so nicht beantworten, ich nehme an, Du bist wesentlich "mehr" als nur 64-67kg circa. Für Schwergewichte ist das nichts. Meine anderen Vorbauten sind 104-125gr. und ich kann mich absolut nicht beschweren.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. Juli 2021)

davez schrieb:


> *Procraft PRC ST2 XC Vorbau*
> 
> Diesen Vorbau bin ich gefahren wegen seines Gewichts. Aber er ist unglaublich weich. Selbst an einem Gravelbike fühlte er sich schwammig an. Das sollte man bei aller Euphorie bezüglich des Gewichts wissen.


Ich fahr den Procraft mit 17° & 70 mm Länge. Das mit schwammig kann ich(90kg) so nicht bestätigen. 
Lenkerbreite sind oldschool mäßige 620 mm. 



Allerdings bin ich eh mit Starrgabel und altersgerechter Fahrweise unterwegs...


----------



## forever (1. Juli 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt es die silberne Knog oi deluxe Klingel für 25,99€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krass, ich habe gestern Abend (!) mir diese Klingel aus Asien bestellt, für 2 EUR, weil durch Zufall gesehen, in schwarz natürlich.


----------



## forever (1. Juli 2021)

forever schrieb:


> Krass, ich habe gestern Abend (!) mir diese Klingel aus Asien bestellt, für 2 EUR, weil durch Zufall gesehen, in schwarz natürlich.


Die hier wiegt 19gr. Die originale >30gr, und soll laut Amazon Bewertungen übel sein.
https://smile.amazon.de/gp/profile/...VZWQ4RI6T5UQUQ/ref=cm_cr_srp_d_gw_btm?ie=UTF8
_1,0 von 5 Sternen_        Teuer aber minderwertig  
Daniel Khan Rezension aus Deutschland vom 21. März 2019
Größe: SFarbe: schwarz mattVerifizierter Kauf
Schon nach dem ersten Test war ein Abdruck des Klöppels auf dem Klangkörper klar sichtbar.
Bei der ersten Ausfahrt war wohl das Kopfsteinpflaster ein Problem und irgendetwas hat sich gelockert, sodass der Klöppel nun völlig lose ist und bei jeder Bodenwelle anschlägt. Die Klingel war also nach der 1. Ausfahrt kaputt.

Wenn ich das ~20fache des Materialpreises für ein Produkt bezahle, hat es hochwertig und makellos zu sein. Punkt 1 ist ägerlich. Punkt 2 darf einfach nicht passieren.   

Schreibt ein User, und viele andere auch, also Design ist gut, aber Funktion mies, und wenn, dann zu leise. Meinen PRC ST2 Vorbau haben hier auch Leute kritisiert, dann ist es auch legitim, etwas zu dieser Knog Schelle zu schreiben.


----------



## heusch (1. Juli 2021)

Das ist ein MTB Forum, oder? Wenn noch einer was zu Klingeln schreibt, klick ich auf unsubscribe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Collateral (2. Juli 2021)

Schonmal im Ballungsraum ne Fahrrad- und Fußgängertrasse auf dem Weg zum Trail nutzen müssen?
Nach zwei, drei nervtötenden Slalomfahrten mit tausendfachem "Darf ich Sie mal überholen?" kaufst du dir auch ne Klingel.🤪


----------



## Schibbl (2. Juli 2021)

Collateral schrieb:


> Schonmal im Ballungsraum ne Fahrrad- und Fußgängertrasse auf dem Weg zum Trail nutzen müssen?
> Nach zwei, drei nervtötenden Slalomfahrten mit tausendfachem "Darf ich Sie mal überholen?" kaufst du dir auch ne Klingel.🤪


Wenn ich so mürrisch und maulfaul werde, dass ich nicht einmal freundlich mit Spaziergängern und Wanderern reden möchte, sondern sie wegklingeln, dann kaufe ich mir ne Drucklufthupe (wesentlich effizienter) oder eine eigene Insel für mich allein. Klingeln sind für Trekkingradler mit Vollausstattung (Außenspiegel, ganz wichtig wegen der Nackenstarre). 😜


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. Juli 2021)

Man kann sich natürlich auch über Aliexpress eine
"Fahrrad Elektrische Glocke Wiederaufladbare 120db MTB Bike Lenker Ring USB Gebühr Fahrrad Sirene Audio Warnung Alarm Radfahren Ausrüstung" 
kommen lassen.   








						7.86US $ |Bicycle Electric Bell Reable 120db Mtb Bike Handlebar Ring - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				



Damit treibt man recht gut diesen niederen Pöbel aus dem Weg. Und eventuell in den Herzinfarkt.


----------



## EnduroMic (2. Juli 2021)

Collateral schrieb:


> Schonmal im Ballungsraum ne Fahrrad- und Fußgängertrasse auf dem Weg zum Trail nutzen müssen?
> Nach zwei, drei nervtötenden Slalomfahrten mit tausendfachem "Darf ich Sie mal überholen?" kaufst du dir auch ne Klingel.🤪


Oder nen lauten Freilauf, dann gibt’s wenigstens keine genervten oder erschrockene Blicke.


----------



## null-2wo (2. Juli 2021)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> Oder nen lauten Freilauf, dann gibt’s wenigstens keine genervten oder erschrockene Blicke.


nützt dir im stadtverkehr gar nix. selbst mir ner leistunsfähigen klingel musste ich da ab und zu bisschen rumschreien. das hilft fast immer, is aber auch... wenig empathisch.


----------



## un..inc (2. Juli 2021)

Können jetz hier alle mal wieder klar kommen und sich ins Wochenende klingeln?


----------



## sbgrollon (2. Juli 2021)

Ich hätte ein paar Katzenaugen und Rückstrahler zu verschenken. Versandkosten sind selbst zu tragen. Pn bei Interesse.


----------



## davez (2. Juli 2021)

Klingeling   

Die hier ist was für Sparfüchse. Habe ich an drei Bikes funktioniert top









						Procraft MegaPing Fahrradklingel
					

Features:schwarze Glocke aus leichtem Aluminiumsehr wirksamer Anschlagmechanismusextrem lautHerstellernummer: 11331027 Lieferumfang:1 x Fahrradklingel Procraft Mega Ping




					www.bike-components.de
				




Alternativ die hier, funktioniert auch top und führt zu meist freundlichen Reaktionen der Wanderer 









						swisstrailbell
					

Herzlich Willkommen bei den swisstrailbell® - exclusiv online im Fahrradklingel-Shop !! Diese frisch und urschweizerisch tönende Schelle wird mit einem speziell konstruiertem Band am Lenker oder Vorbau befestigt, ohne diesen...




					fahrradklingel-shop.de


----------



## fexbru (2. Juli 2021)

forever schrieb:


> Die hier wiegt 19gr. Die originale >30gr, und soll laut Amazon Bewertungen übel sein.
> https://smile.amazon.de/gp/profile/...VZWQ4RI6T5UQUQ/ref=cm_cr_srp_d_gw_btm?ie=UTF8
> _1,0 von 5 Sternen_        Teuer aber minderwertig
> Daniel Khan Rezension aus Deutschland vom 21. März 2019
> ...





heusch schrieb:


> Das ist ein MTB Forum, oder? Wenn noch einer was zu Klingeln schreibt, klick ich auf unsubscribe.





Collateral schrieb:


> Schonmal im Ballungsraum ne Fahrrad- und Fußgängertrasse auf dem Weg zum Trail nutzen müssen?
> Nach zwei, drei nervtötenden Slalomfahrten mit tausendfachem "Darf ich Sie mal überholen?" kaufst du dir auch ne Klingel.🤪





Schibbl schrieb:


> Wenn ich so mürrisch und maulfaul werde, dass ich nicht einmal freundlich mit Spaziergängern und Wanderern reden möchte, sondern sie wegklingeln, dann kaufe ich mir ne Drucklufthupe (wesentlich effizienter) oder eine eigene Insel für mich allein. Klingeln sind für Trekkingradler mit Vollausstattung (Außenspiegel, ganz wichtig wegen der Nackenstarre). 😜





Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich auch über Aliexpress eine
> "Fahrrad Elektrische Glocke Wiederaufladbare 120db MTB Bike Lenker Ring USB Gebühr Fahrrad Sirene Audio Warnung Alarm Radfahren Ausrüstung"
> kommen lassen.
> 
> ...





EnduroMic schrieb:


> Oder nen lauten Freilauf, dann gibt’s wenigstens keine genervten oder erschrockene Blicke.





null-2wo schrieb:


> nützt dir im stadtverkehr gar nix. selbst mir ner leistunsfähigen klingel musste ich da ab und zu bisschen rumschreien. das hilft fast immer, is aber auch... wenig empathisch.





un..inc schrieb:


> Können jetz hier alle mal wieder klar kommen und sich ins Wochenende klingeln?





sbgrollon schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein paar Katzenaugen und Rückstrahler zu verschenken. Versandkosten sind selbst zu tragen. Pn bei Interesse.


----------



## ellogi (2. Juli 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Klingeling
> 
> Die hier ist was für Sparfüchse. Habe ich an drei Bikes funktioniert top
> 
> ...


So eine Klingel hatte Mal ein Mitfahrer an Bord. Fand ich ziemlich leise. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es das Original oder ein Nachbau wir hier war: Bear bell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (2. Juli 2021)

__





						Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread
					

Die hier wiegt 19gr. Die originale >30gr, und soll laut Amazon Bewertungen übel sein. https://smile.amazon.de/gp/profile/amzn1.account.AG2RHCTKHNBBMDVZWQ4RI6T5UQUQ/ref=cm_cr_srp_d_gw_btm?ie=UTF8 1,0 von 5 Sternen        Teuer aber minderwertig  Daniel Khan Rezension aus Deutschland vom 21. März...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




@ellogi 

Die Unterschiede zwischen den unterschiedlichen Klingeln sind ziemlich groß. Ich habe auch mal die Timber Trailbell getestet und die war viel zu leise (von der Handhabung klasse). Die Swiss Trailbell ist gut hörbar im Wald


----------



## forever (2. Juli 2021)

Ich hab noch einen von Ali G...damit trötest Du auch den letzten Alm Öhi von den Trails, 4x 120dB Power, passend im Regenbogendesign für die LBGT Fraktion.  Und jetzt ist bald Wochenende !


----------



## redspawn2005 (2. Juli 2021)

forever schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen von Ali G...damit trötest Du auch den letzten Alm Öhi von den Trails, 4x 120dB Power, passend im Regenbogendesign für die LBGT Fraktion.  Und jetzt ist bald Wochenende !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1301579


----------



## Rad-ab (2. Juli 2021)

Was so ein kleiner Hinweis auf den Preis einer Klingel auslösen kann....


----------



## danimaniac (2. Juli 2021)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein paar Katzenaugen und Rückstrahler zu verschenken. Versandkosten sind selbst zu tragen. Pn bei Interesse.


passen die auch für Boost?


----------



## Epictetus (2. Juli 2021)

Und wieder "was letzte Preis" im Bikemarkt. Alter.


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Juli 2021)

klingeling...
-Zitatgedöns... Krass, ich habe gestern Abend (!) mir diese Klingel aus Asien bestellt, für 2 EUR, weil durch Zufall gesehen, in schwarz natürlich. 






das schöne an der klingel ist, sie wird von drei federn gehalten und klingelt ganz ok. allerdings fliegt irgendwann das oberteil weg... zum glück nur wenn man radfährt. man merkt es erst beim nächsten klingeling


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> klingeling...
> -Zitatgedöns... Krass, ich habe gestern Abend (!) mir diese Klingel aus Asien bestellt, für 2 EUR, weil durch Zufall gesehen, in schwarz natürlich.
> 
> 
> ...


Wer sich einzelne Artikel für 2,-€ in Asien bestellt, der unterschreibt mE in vollem Bewusstsein sein eigenes Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juli 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> klingeling...
> -Zitatgedöns... Krass, ich habe gestern Abend (!) mir diese Klingel aus Asien bestellt, für 2 EUR, weil durch Zufall gesehen, in schwarz natürlich.
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn die Post jetzt 6,-- Handlinggebühr nimmt, passt es wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (3. Juli 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und wenn die Post jetzt 6,-- Handlinggebühr nimmt, passt es wieder


bei 2€ fallen keine steuern an und somit auch keine handling gebühr der dhl


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juli 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> bei 2€ fallen keine steuern an und somit auch keine handling gebühr der dhl


Seit 1.7. muss wohl alles Verzollt werden. Freigrenze ist weg.


----------



## xforce1 (3. Juli 2021)

ich hatte es so gelesen:


neue Regelung ab 1.7.2021
*0,01 bis 5,23€*: EUSt fällt an, wird aber nicht erhoben, da unter 1€
*ab 5,24€*: EUSt von 19% auf den Bestellwert wird erhoben; Auslagenpauschale an den Zusteller ist bei Lieferung zu bezahlen (DHL: 6€)


----------



## isartrails (3. Juli 2021)

Meine Knog-Oi finde ich zu leise und meine China-Hammerpreis-Klingel von Amazon hat gerade mal vier Wochen überstanden. 
Kann man sich jetzt aussuchen, was einem lieber ist: teuer und kaum zu hören oder billig und geht schnell kaputt.


----------



## isartrails (3. Juli 2021)

Ich wünsch mir seit langer Zeit eine elektronische Klingel, bei der man seinen persönlichen Klingelton aufspielen kann. 
Wieso produziert das keiner?


----------



## eBike-Power (3. Juli 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir seit langer Zeit eine elektronische Klingel, bei der man seinen persönlichen Klingelton aufspielen kann.
> Wieso produziert das keiner?


Wird die dann nach 3 Wochen geklaut 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (3. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> neue Regelung ab 1.7.2021
> *0,01 bis 5,23€*: EUSt fällt an, wird aber nicht erhoben, da unter 1€


korrekt, darauf bezog sich meine aussage


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Juli 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir seit langer Zeit eine elektronische Klingel, bei der man seinen persönlichen Klingelton aufspielen kann.
> Wieso produziert das keiner?


schick tim cock ne mail. dann passt es am ende auch mit dem preis von 99€ (für die nicht pro version) ...


----------



## Nd-60 (4. Juli 2021)

Spure Nachbau von rockbros. Klein und laut


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2021)

Reicht so ein Teil zur Tubeless Montage?


----------



## imun (4. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Reicht so ein Teil zur Tubeless Montage?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1302657


Klar. Was sollst sonst noch brauchen, 8 bar hat er ja


----------



## morph027 (4. Juli 2021)

Klar, hab so einen ähnlichen Verschnitt hier 👍


----------



## ernmar (4. Juli 2021)

Der Maximaldruck ist nicht das Entscheidende für die Tubelessmontage. Fassungsvermögen braucht man. Es bringt nichts 1-2l schnell in den Reifen reinzupumpen und dann muss er wieder nachpumpen. Da geht die Luft wieder raus in der Zwischenzeit.  Aber die 6l reichen da aus.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Juli 2021)

Jup, 6liter reicht zum draufschießen🙂
Hab von Bekannten n defekten bekommen und die Elektronik abgebaut, nutze nur noch das Kesselvolumen, der wird mit nem eingeklebten Ventil mittels Standpumpe aufgepumpt.


----------



## nosaint77 (4. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Reicht so ein Teil zur Tubeless Montage?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1302657


Reicht locker, hab den gleichen in der ohrenbetäubenden 96dB Version. Sollte der Reifen nicht gleich in die Flanken springen, musst halt warten bis der kleine Tank wieder befüllt ist.


----------



## davez (4. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Reicht so ein Teil zur Tubeless Montage?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1302657


Overkill 
Spüli auf die Flanken, dann reicht auch die Standpumpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eBike-Power (4. Juli 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Overkill
> Spüli auf die Flanken, dann reicht auch die Standpumpe


Ein klares Jain!


----------



## k0p3 (4. Juli 2021)

eBike-Power schrieb:


> Ein klares Jain!



Du hast Nein falsch geschrieben.  

Hatte schon Reifen-Felgen Kombinationen, (Kaiser/Baron auf SC Reserve) da hast ordentlich Gewalt anwenden müssen um ihn überhaupt erstmal beidseitig auf die Felge zu schubsen. 

Erst nach einer Stunde dehnen, Spülibad und geschätzten zehn Versuchen hat es dann endlich geploppt. Echte Hardcore Kombi...


----------



## eBike-Power (4. Juli 2021)

Dafür gehen z.b. Dt/NM und WP ohne Spüli mit einer Hand. 
Es ist die Frage in welchem Bereich man sich bewegt. Je schwerer und starrer die Reifen um so ungemütlicher wird es. 
Hatte z.b. Enve und Cont protection, da ging ohne Ventileinsatz, mit aufgewärmten Reifen und Kompressor nix. Kurz ins Horn gehüpft und dann war er auch schon wieder draußen. 
Dann gab's eine Trance Felge die mit den Toleranzen etwas schlecht lag... Usw....

Also es bleibt beim klaren Jain...


----------



## luftschaukel (4. Juli 2021)

nationrider schrieb:


> Ein guter VR für alle die noch ganz oldschool auf 650b unterwegs sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taucht der wirklich was? Hab mit Maxxis nicht so die Erfahrung.
VR -> ist das eine sehr weiche Mischung?

Ich habe diesen Kompressor und kann Ihn nur empfehlen:








						Werkstattkompressor 230 V / 8 bar / 24 l Tank
					

direktangetriebener Kompressor 			leistungsstark und robust 			mobil durch stabile Räder 			anschlussfertig ausgestattet mit CE-Schutzkontaktstecker 			mit einstellbarem Druckminderer und Manometer 			Schnellkupplung NW 7,...




					weber-werke.de
				




Tubless auffüllen geht, DJ Reifen mit über 3 Bar auffüllen geht auch.


----------



## xforce1 (4. Juli 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Taucht der wirklich was? Hab mit Maxxis nicht so die Erfahrung.
> VR -> ist das eine sehr weiche Mischung?


Shorty ist gut für Schlamm da hohe Selbstreinigung. Max Terra ist weich aber nicht die weicheste Mischung. In dem Fall müsstest Du auf Max Grip gehen. Der Reifen ist aber für den Preis auf alle Fälle ein Schnäppchen


----------



## aibeekey (5. Juli 2021)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sollte das eine DT Swiss 350 HR 142 IS Disc Nabe mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf für den attraktiven Preis von 58€ sein:









						DT Swiss M1700 Hinterradnabe weiß Straightpull 12 mm
					

Kaufen Sie günstig online im Trusted Shop bei Kurbelix: DT Swiss M1700 Hinterradnabe weiß Straightpull 12 mm




					www.kurbelix.de
				




Sieht aus wie die Nabe, die 2013 bei den ersten DT Swiss Spline M1700 Systemlaufradsätzen zum Einsatz kam.


----------



## paulipan (5. Juli 2021)

Hi zusammen,

welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem BC Loamer Laufradsatz gemacht? Lohnt er sich?


----------



## null-2wo (5. Juli 2021)

kann man kaufen. steckt newmen-technologie drin.


----------



## paulipan (5. Juli 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> kann man kaufen. steckt newmen-technologie drin.


Auch für den Einsatz im Enduro?
Ist der Freilauf auch so laut wie bei den Newmen Naben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Empf4enger (5. Juli 2021)

Ich habe den MK2. Schöner Laufradsatz.
Hat auch schon eine Woche Livigno hinter sich. Nabe ist eher leise (Ich dachte, dass die neue fade auch leise ist?)


----------



## ernmar (5. Juli 2021)

Empf4enger schrieb:


> Ich habe den MK2. Schöner Laufradsatz.
> Hat auch schon eine Woche Livigno hinter sich. Nabe ist eher leise (Ich dachte, dass die neue fade auch leise ist?)


ja ist sie auch.


----------



## Heino77 (5. Juli 2021)

Die neue Newman Nabe ist quasi unhörbar.


----------



## paulipan (5. Juli 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Die neue Newman Nabe ist quasi unhörbar.


Oh schade...


----------



## Remux (5. Juli 2021)

Ist der MK2 denn noch von Newmen ?
suche eine zweiten LRS als Ersatz bzw Backup für die ARC 30 mit den dt370er naben aus meinen hightower v2
Und weiß jemand was der Unterschied von schwarz zu stealth ist ?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (5. Juli 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Die neue Newman Nabe ist quasi unhörbar.


Nicht wirklich
Relativ leise ja, aber nicht lautlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philsNN (5. Juli 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Und weiß jemand was der Unterschied von schwarz zu stealth ist ?


Farbinfo:​*schwarz:*

Felgen: schwarz mit grauen Decals
Naben: schwarz
Speichen: schwarz
Nippel: silbern

*stealth:*

Felgen: schwarz mit grauen Decals
Naben: schwarz
Speichen: schwarz
Nippel: schwarz


----------



## Heino77 (5. Juli 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich
> Relativ leise ja, aber nicht lautlos


Im Vergleich zu meiner 350er, welche ebenfalls schon recht leise ist, ist die Fade nicht warnehmbar. 
Bin am Parkplatz progerollt und konnte nur ein leises Klicken hören. Am Trail hörst du von der Nabe nix mehr.
Gibt es eine leisere Nabe?


----------



## null-2wo (5. Juli 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine leisere Nabe?


ja, hier.


----------



## Nd-60 (5. Juli 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu meiner 350er, welche ebenfalls schon recht leise ist, ist die Fade nicht warnehmbar.
> Bin am Parkplatz progerollt und konnte nur ein leises Klicken hören. Am Trail hörst du von der Nabe nix mehr.
> Gibt es eine leisere Nabe?


Wieviel Zähne hat dein ratchet?


----------



## Heino77 (5. Juli 2021)

Ist stock sollte also 36 haben. Bei mehr Zähnen wird sie wieder lauter hieß es.

Ich fahr sonst noch eine Hydra also eher laut, war also von der Fade regelrecht geflasht. Er hat jetzt auch kein Fett reingemacht - die war komplett stock.


----------



## Nd-60 (5. Juli 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Ist stock sollte also 36 haben. Bei mehr Zähnen wird sie wieder lauter hieß es.
> 
> Ich fahr sonst noch eine Hydra also eher laut, war also von der Fade regelrecht geflasht. Er hat jetzt auch kein Fett reingemacht - die war komplett stock.


350 hat stock 18. Die 18 ist sehr laut. 
Nur die neuen haben jetzt teilw. Meine ich


----------



## Mr.A (5. Juli 2021)

paulipan schrieb:


> Auch für den Einsatz im Enduro?
> Ist der Freilauf auch so laut wie bei den Newmen Naben?



für Enduro mM nach eher weniger, zumindest bei > 70 Kg und / oder rabiater Fahrweise.
Enduro light


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Juli 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Nur die neuen haben jetzt teilw. Meine ich


korrekt


----------



## Flo7 (6. Juli 2021)

DerPedalierer schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt es aktuell den einfachen Zentrierständer Minoura FT-1 für 59,94 €. Lieferbar ab 16. Juli.
> Vergleichspreis: 79,95 € bei Rose.
> 
> 
> ...



jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## fred-funkel (6. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> jemand Erfahrung damit?


würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (6. Juli 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Fox Rampage Pro Carbon Diaz Fullface Fahrradhelm günstig kaufen
> 
> 
> Fox Rampage Pro Carbon Diaz Fullface Fahrradhelm Gr._XL_pine online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen.
> ...



Da kaufe ich mir lieber ein billigeres Bike als einen billigen Helm. 
Zu viel Schutz am Kopf gibt es nicht. Was kostet ein Leben?


----------



## danimaniac (6. Juli 2021)

Endura SingleTrack Lite Shorts Short Fit
					

PRAKTISCH     ENDURA SINGLETRACK LITE SHORTS Die Endura SingleTrack Lite Shorts vervollständigen Dein Outfit für…




					www.skixbike.de
				




bei Ski X Bike aus Winterberg auch im OnlineShop 25% auf die ganzen Endura Sachen... und auch anderes Zeugs im SummerSale


----------



## Flo7 (6. Juli 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> SPECIALIZED
> Enduro Frameset Gloss Smoke in Größe S5 für 2999,-
> 
> 
> ...


Normaler UVP...


----------



## Homer4 (6. Juli 2021)

Dachte wäre wesentlich höher. Ist ja fast schon günstig


----------



## ilfer (6. Juli 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Dachte wäre wesentlich höher. Ist ja fast schon günstig


Das ist ja nichtmal ein S-Works... also nur Rahmen plus Dämpfer.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Juli 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Dachte wäre wesentlich höher. Ist ja fast schon günstig


Im Vergleich zu SC, ja. Außer im Sale.


----------



## k0p3 (6. Juli 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Da kaufe ich mir lieber ein billigeres Bike als einen billigen Helm.
> Zu viel Schutz am Kopf gibt es nicht. Was kostet ein Leben?




So denkt halt nicht jeder. Und beim letzten Mal hat es zig Auslachsmilies auf dieses Schnäppchen gegeben. 

Wenn ich nicht schon so einen hätte, würde ich jetzt jedenfalls zuschlagen. 😉


----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> jemand Erfahrung damit?





fred-funkel schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren.


ich nutze die abgespeckte Variante von mwave und komme sehr gut damit zurecht. Der hier von minoura hat sogar noch die parktool like Kralle für Seitenschlag. Aber genau hier muss man wissen, ob man das haben will. Denn mit dem drehen am Rad stellen sich beide Seiten der Zange gleichzeitig zu. ich mache rechts und links gerne unabhängig von einander, jedoch wirds dann schwieriger bei der Einstellung zur Mittigkeit.
Hat alles sein Für und Wider. Für den Anfang auf jeden Fall gut und man kann bei den ersten paar LRS feststellen was man anders braucht oder ob es langt.


----------



## Heino77 (6. Juli 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> So denkt halt nicht jeder. Und beim letzten Mal hat es zig Auslachsmilies auf dieses Schnäppchen gegeben.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht schon so einen hätte, würde ich jetzt jedenfalls zuschlagen. 😉


Das braucht 120mm/12kg Horst halt einfach nicht   .

Habe auch gerade den Leatt DBX8.0 als Ersatz für meinen alten Aircraft bestellt. Werde mal was dazu schreiben, weil man überhaupt nix dazu findet. Finde ich auch kein schlechtes Angebot für 354 - hat als einziger DH Helm eine EC 22.05 Zertifizierung und wiegt trotzdem nur 1120g (in S vermutlich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (7. Juli 2021)

Ich war ganz erstaunt als gestern Abend der Paketdienst klingelte mit Sachen vom Ali, die ich sage und schreibe am 30. 6. in China (nicht über einen europäisches Lager) beim ZTTO Shop bestellt hatte.

Zoll fiel keiner an trotz des Gesambetrtags von 39$ Und logischerweise auch keine Auslgaen. Es war ein privater Paketdienst, keine Post oder so.

Anscheinend läuft das momentan so, wie die beiden Vögel das in dem Video hier beschreiben Es wird mit Express geschickt um so die neue Regelung zu umgehen. Ich muss dazu sagen ich lebe nicht in Deutschland aber in der EU.

Ich hatte im Juni diese Nylon Pedale bestellt, die auch für Ali Verfhältnisse in Lichtgeschwindigkeit ankamen.


----------



## aibeekey (7. Juli 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sollte das eine DT Swiss 350 HR 142 IS Disc Nabe mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf für den attraktiven Preis von 58€ sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nabe ist angekommen und entspricht genau der Beschreibung.

Für eine 350er DT Swiss Nabe mit 18er Zahnscheibenfreilauf also ein echter Schnapper meiner Meinung nach  
Die Oldschool-Farbe darf einen halt nicht stören


----------



## mike79 (7. Juli 2021)

Vittoria Terreno Dry 28" Faltreifen
					

Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:Gravel, CyclocrossAusführung:FaltreifenTubelesssystem:ohneTechnische Daten:Gummimischung:2CKarkasse:20 tpi, NylonFeatures:für trockenen Untergrundeinzigartiges Profildesign für schnelles Abrollen und gute Traktion in Ku




					www.bike-components.de
				




Befürchte das ist die 700+g Variante des Reifens... Eher kein Schnäppchen


----------



## davez (7. Juli 2021)

mike79 schrieb:


> Vittoria Terreno Dry 28" Faltreifen
> 
> 
> Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:Gravel, CyclocrossAusführung:FaltreifenTubelesssystem:ohneTechnische Daten:Gummimischung:2CKarkasse:20 tpi, NylonFeatures:für trockenen Untergrundeinzigartiges Profildesign für schnelles Abrollen und gute Traktion in Ku
> ...


Jeder lieferbare Reifen ist aktuell ein Schnäppchen   
Black Friday 2022 wird ein Fest. Dann kommen die ganzen Produkte aus den stornierten Doppel- und Dreifachbestellungen auf den Markt


----------



## seblubb (7. Juli 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Dann kommen die ganzen Produkte aus den stornierten Doppel- und Dreifachbestellungen auf den Markt


den persönlichen Angriff ggüber @TCaad10 finde ich jetzt weniger cool


----------



## kordesh (7. Juli 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Am 24.4 konnte man bei Amazon eine schwarze Sram XX1 Kette für 46€ als nicht lagernd bestellen.
> Hat wer seine Kette schon bekommen?





kordesh schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst. Habe die Bestellung schon fast vergessen. Meine ist auch noch nicht da



Es tut sich was….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (7. Juli 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Es tut sich was….
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1304279


Keine Jahreszahl


----------



## nosaint77 (7. Juli 2021)

dodos schrieb:


> Vittoria Terreno Dry 28" Faltreifen
> 
> 
> Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:Gravel, CyclocrossAusführung:FaltreifenTubelesssystem:ohneTechnische Daten:Gummimischung:2CKarkasse:20 tpi, NylonFeatures:für trockenen Untergrundeinzigartiges Profildesign für schnelles Abrollen und gute Traktion in Ku
> ...



Der ist jedenfalls nicht mit der Graphenmischung, welcher 10€ mehr kostet und nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. Juli 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Es tut sich was….
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1304279


Bei mir auch


----------



## Thagor (8. Juli 2021)

Servus,

ich habe eine Frage zum Lidl Crivit Montageständer, der hier online für 39,99 EUR verfügbar ist:








						CRIVIT® Fahrrad Montageständer, höhenverstellbar | LIDL
					

CRIVIT® Fahrrad Montageständer, höhenverstellbar im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen ✓ 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand  ✓ Jetzt bestellen!




					www.lidl.de
				




Ist der baugleich mit dem auch hochgelobten "Angebotsständer", den es in den Filialen im Juni für 24,99 EUR gab?

Danke und beste Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Daniel1893 (8. Juli 2021)

Thagor schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zum Lidl Crivit Montageständer, der hier online für 39,99 EUR verfügbar ist:
> 
> ...


ja


----------



## null-2wo (8. Juli 2021)

Thagor schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zum Lidl Crivit Montageständer, der hier online für 39,99 EUR verfügbar ist:
> 
> ...


ja.


----------



## goldencore (8. Juli 2021)

Es ist aber unklar, ob er was taugt...


----------



## null-2wo (8. Juli 2021)

die einen sagen so, die anderen sagen so...


----------



## ekm (8. Juli 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> die einen sagen so, die anderen sagen so...


Die Oma sagte schon: "Höre nicht darauf, was die anderen sagen!"
Also sollte man den "einen" glauben können..


----------



## imun (8. Juli 2021)

Meine XX1 Ketten wurden auf 02.08. Terminiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (8. Juli 2021)

Meine XX1 für den 27.7….
Schauen wir mal….


----------



## Flo7 (8. Juli 2021)

Meine ist unterwegs.


----------



## morph027 (8. Juli 2021)

Meine kommt am Samstag. War bestimmt alles auf der Ever Given


----------



## RFID (8. Juli 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Am 24.4 konnte man bei Amazon eine schwarze Sram XX1 Kette für 46€ als nicht lagernd bestellen.
> Hat wer seine Kette schon bekommen?



Hatte meine am 23. April bestellt und kam schon am 18. Mai...


----------



## mike79 (8. Juli 2021)

Ich hab gar keine bestellt


----------



## seblubb (8. Juli 2021)

mike79 schrieb:


> Ich hab gar keine bestellt


Aber wann werden sie nicht geliefert? Das ist doch die entscheidende Frage 🧐


----------



## joergpraefke (8. Juli 2021)

@mike79 Hoffentlich sind die nicht bestellten wenigstens pünktlich nicht angekommen... 😏


----------



## mike79 (8. Juli 2021)

joergpraefke schrieb:


> @mike79 Hoffentlich sind die nicht bestellten wenigstens pünktlich nicht angekommen... 😏


Hat keinen Stress, hab eh noch kein 12fach


----------



## NewK (9. Juli 2021)

Ich habe die letzten Aktion verpasst  Ist schon bekannt, wann wieder eine kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Juli 2021)




----------



## Heino77 (9. Juli 2021)

Schwarze XX1 Kette? Muss die nicht normal rainbow oder gold sein?


----------



## morph027 (9. Juli 2021)

Jibbt so schon: https://www.bike24.de/p1172015.html


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Juli 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Schwarze XX1 Kette? Muss die nicht normal rainbow oder gold sein?


Ja, aber nur am Eisdielen bike


----------



## Remux (9. Juli 2021)

Da wollte ich fast das x01 Schaltwerk von BC kaufen aber dann passt das Ding ja nicht mit ner neuen Kassette zusammen sofern die fällig ist bei 52 Zähnen 😢


----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 3min19sec (gelabelte TranzX?) Stütze um 150€ inkl Remote in 150/170/200mmx31,6mm verfügbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie is die so für 0.1t im Dauereinsatz?

macht die viel Ärger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (10. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie is die so für 0.1t im Dauereinsatz?
> 
> macht die viel Ärger?


bei mir is (in der brand-x gelabelten) nach 10 monaten luft in der kartusche. dadurch hat sie 3cm federweg, is aber sonst normal fahrbar. find ich jetz nicht so schlimm, weils am starrbike is. hab aber schon die neue kartusche auf der merkliste, € 32,99.


----------



## Epictetus (10. Juli 2021)

Die BB83 Kurbel XX1 von SRAM geht aber nur bei Downhillern (ohne dass man da n Spacer reinhaut) oder?


----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> bei mir is (in der brand-x gelabelten) nach 10 monaten luft in der kartusche. dadurch hat sie 3cm federweg, is aber sonst normal fahrbar. find ich jetz nicht so schlimm, weils am starrbike is. hab aber schon die neue kartusche auf der merkliste, € 32,99.


Also für 149€ ne kaufempfehlung?


Epictetus schrieb:


> Die BB83 Kurbel XX1 von SRAM geht aber nur bei Downhillern (ohne dass man da n Spacer reinhaut) oder?


Geht nur in Tretlagergehäusen mit 83mm Breite.


----------



## der-gute (10. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 3min19sec (gelabelte TranzX?) Stütze um 150€ inkl Remote in 150/170/200mmx31,6mm verfügbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





der-gute schrieb:


> Also für 149€ ne kaufempfehlung?


War die nicht mal von TransX für 99 im Angebot?

sind 149€ günstig?


----------



## Flo7 (10. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> War die nicht mal von TransX für 99 im Angebot?
> 
> sind 149€ günstig?



Früher gabs auch ein komplettes S Works um 5999€ uvp 😅
Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage sind 150€ inkl Versand und Remote für eine 200mm  absenkbare Stütze relativ günstig.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> War die nicht mal von TransX für 99 im Angebot?
> 
> sind 149€ günstig?


hatte auch extra nochmal nachgeschaut. für die brand-x xl hatte ich 109€ gezahlt, allerdings 2018 und da gab es sie leider nur mit 150mm max länge.
149€ ist mir zu teuer und ich warte noch ab, um mir eine 200er zu kaufen.


----------



## null-2wo (10. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> War die nicht mal von TransX für 99 im Angebot?
> 
> sind 149€ günstig?


mE gabs für 99 nur die versionen bis 150 mm, die 170+ hab ich noch nie günstiger als 180 gesehen. da hab ich auch damals gleich zugeschlagen, und würde es wieder tun wenn ich eine bräuchte.


----------



## Flo7 (10. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie is die so für 0.1t im Dauereinsatz?
> 
> macht die viel Ärger?



Dürfte sich um die tranzX  Kitsuma Air handeln, zumindest sieht sie sehr ähnlich aus:








						Kitsuma Air Dropper Post
					

Inspiring Your Ride Designed for the most drop with the least weight, the Kitsuma Air features a lightweight alloy air cartridge upgrade to the Kitsuma, shaving grams and adding rebound adjustment to create our premier high-performance dropper post. Fit for the pro circuit but priced for the...




					na.tranzx.com
				



Hier wäre ein Test:








						Review: TranzX Kitsuma Air Dropper Post
					

TranzX Kitsuma Air Dropper Post REVIEW Review by Rob Dunnet We were excited to get the opportunity to test the new 200mm TranzX Kitsuma Air dropper post. The brand made waves with their Skyline post, which retails for $99 and has 125mm of drop and weighs




					theloamwolf.com
				




Kann gerne Bilder posten, wenn sie ankommt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juli 2021)

Ah, jetzt weiß man wenigstens, wer die neuen Cane Creek Dämpfer branded. 🤭


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Dürfte sich um die tranzX  Kitsuma Air handeln, zumindest sieht sie sehr ähnlich aus


Ist das nicht die gleiche, die es bei CRC für 190€ inkl. Hebel gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boehseonkelz89 (11. Juli 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> mE gabs für 99 nur die versionen bis 150 mm, die 170+ hab ich noch nie günstiger als 180 gesehen. da hab ich auch damals gleich zugeschlagen, und würde es wieder tun wenn ich eine bräuchte.


7/2020 gabs die TranzX JD-YSP32JI 170mm für 156€ bei BikeDiscount


----------



## imun (11. Juli 2021)

Meine XX1 Ketten von April kommen doch schon morgen


----------



## kordesh (11. Juli 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Meine XX1 Ketten von April kommen doch schon morgen



Meine liegt in der Packstation


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (12. Juli 2021)

exposure schrieb:


> unleazhed GmbH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funktioniert nicht.


----------



## sepplmail (12. Juli 2021)

Hab ich was übersehen oder bekommt man bei BC aktuell n XX1 Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit für rund 680 Euro, wenn man es aus den einzelnen Komponenten selbst zusammen stellt?


----------



## redspawn2005 (12. Juli 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Hab ich was übersehen oder bekommt man bei BC aktuell n XX1 Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit für rund 680 Euro, wenn man es aus den einzelnen Komponenten selbst zusammen stellt?


Hast du richtig gesehen, spart ne Menge wenn man die Teile da einzeln kauft…


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juli 2021)

Ihr habt irgendwann mal diese luxurioesen Schrauber-Teppiche gepostet, das bohrte in mir, am Ende hab ich pro Standort einen gekauft = passt dann auch fuer die Portofreigrenze.
Seitdem schickt mir Maciag seinen Newsletter. 
Im naechsten Lockdown / Quarantaene kann man dann wenigstens n Wheelie ueben 😁









						MTB Hopper Trainingsgerät Balance für MTB, Balance-Trainer und Fahrradständer, Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

MTB Hopper Trainingsgeräte Balance online bestellen ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## nightwolf (12. Juli 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Meine XX1 Ketten von April kommen doch schon morgen


Das hatte ich doch schon mal wo gelesen ... Naja, war 'Februar' gewesen ...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. Juli 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Hab ich was übersehen oder bekommt man bei BC aktuell n XX1 Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit für rund 680 Euro, wenn man es aus den einzelnen Komponenten selbst zusammen stellt?


Einen Haken hat die Sache allerdings: Ladegerät und Akku sind nicht lieferbar und nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepplmail (12. Juli 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Einen Haken hat die Sache allerdings: Ladegerät und Akku sind nicht lieferbar und nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.


BC:
XX1 AXS Schaltwerk 475 Euro 
Schaltgriff 135 Euro
Ladegerät 36 Euro 
————————
650 Euro inklusive Versand

r2:
Akku 47,50 Euro
————————
51,50 Euro inklusive Versand 

Gesamt: 700 Euro inklusive Versand 

alles lieferbar (okay, es fehlt die hübsche Schachtel und das Chaingap Tool aber ist da sonst noch was im Upgrade Kit dabei?


----------



## grobi59 (12. Juli 2021)

Das Chaingap Tool liegt dem Schaltwerk bei.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Dürfte sich um die tranzX  Kitsuma Air handeln, zumindest sieht sie sehr ähnlich aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat sie ein Ventil unterm Sattel wie die frühen TranzX oder ists ein Wegwerfprodukt wie bei vielen aktuellen BrandX, TranzX, "Cube", "Giant", "Orbea",...?



			
				Bewertung bei TranzX schrieb:
			
		

> Gabriel, you need to remove the saddle and access shrader valve under the saddle clamp. Pump the cartridge to 250PSI and you will be good to go. To make post super smooth, unscrew the collar and access bushing. Put a little bit of slickoleum and stanchion oil.



Und wie geht die Verstellwegsänderung? Wie bei der V1 OneUp und der PNW mit PlastikShims?


----------



## Flo7 (13. Juli 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hat sie ein Ventil unterm Sattel wie die frühen TranzX oder ists ein Wegwerfprodukt wie bei vielen aktuellen BrandX, TranzX, "Cube", "Giant", "Orbea",...?
> 
> 
> 
> Und wie geht die Verstellwegsänderung? Wie bei der V1 OneUp und der PNW mit PlastikShims?



Leider noch nicht angekommen...


----------



## nightwolf (13. Juli 2021)

Werkstattteppich jetzt wieder fuer 50.-








						Maciag Offroad Umweltmatte Premium 100 x 200 cm | Maciag Offroad
					

Maciag Offroad Werkstatt-Teppiche Premium online bestellen ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## Flo7 (14. Juli 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hat sie ein Ventil unterm Sattel wie die frühen TranzX oder ists ein Wegwerfprodukt wie bei vielen aktuellen BrandX, TranzX, "Cube", "Giant", "Orbea",...?
> 
> 
> 
> Und wie geht die Verstellwegsänderung? Wie bei der V1 OneUp und der PNW mit PlastikShims?



Stütze ist angekommen, hier mal paar Fotos:















Remote ist Matchmaker und I Spec II kompatibel. Ventil hat sie leider keines obwohl in der Beschreibung eines beschrieben wird?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Juli 2021)

Kein Ventil, die Verstelllwegseinstellung von PNW

Danke!


----------



## Flo7 (14. Juli 2021)

Hier noch ein Bericht-> entspricht der linken!













						Salsa partners with TranzX to create tool-free adjustable travel dropper post
					

At this point, it’s pretty much expected that at a certain level your new mountain bike will include a dropper post. That’s great for consumers since dropper posts are awesome, and you’ll definitely want one on your bike once you learn how to use it. The challenge for bike brands though, is what...




					bikerumor.com


----------



## Spezialeis (14. Juli 2021)

27,5" Federgabeln online kaufen | bike-components
					

27,5" MTB Federgabeln von Rockshox, Fox Racing Shox und mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				



Ich habe bei meiner 2020er Fox 36 27.5" 180mm Grip2 die Standrohre beschädigt. Kann ich die FIT4 kaufen und die Standrohre tauschen? Sind die passend? Ich habe mir auf ridefox die CSU Assemblies angeschaut, aber die FIT4 wird nicht explizit erwähnt. Wäre die wohl günstigste Lösung, wenn ich die Standrohre ersetzen muss/sollte. Natürlich versuche ich noch abzuklären, ob das überhaupt nötig ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Juli 2021)

Grip2 Kartusche "rüberschrauben" geht nicht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juli 2021)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> 27,5" Federgabeln online kaufen | bike-components
> 
> 
> 27,5" MTB Federgabeln von Rockshox, Fox Racing Shox und mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service
> ...


Die Gehäuse sind innerhalb der Baujahre gleich. Aus FIT4 eine Grip2 machen- oder umgekehrt- ist möglich.


----------



## Spezialeis (14. Juli 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Grip2 Kartusche "rüberschrauben" geht nicht?


An sich ja. Air Shaft müsste ich noch wechseln.


RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Gehäuse sind innerhalb der Baujahre gleich. Aus FIT4 eine Grip2 machen- oder umgekehrt- ist möglich.


Ich merke gerade, das ich eine 2019er GRIP2 habe. Daher würde es ja von Baujahr passen. Zudem soll wohl die CSU von 2018 bis 2020 gleich sein.
Aber ich überlege auch immer noch an der 38er rum... 😅


----------



## mip86 (14. Juli 2021)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> An sich ja. Air Shaft müsste ich noch wechseln.
> 
> Ich merke gerade, das ich eine 2019er GRIP2 habe. Daher würde es ja von Baujahr passen. Zudem soll wohl die CSU von 2018 bis 2020 gleich sein.
> Aber ich überlege auch immer noch an der 38er rum... 😅


Ausverkauft..


----------



## Spezialeis (15. Juli 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Ausverkauft..


Wenn ich eine Nacht drüber schlafen will, habe ich halt Pech gehabt. :-D


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> War die nicht mal von TransX für 99 im Angebot?
> 
> sind 149€ günstig?





platt_ziege schrieb:


> hatte auch extra nochmal nachgeschaut. für die brand-x xl hatte ich 109€ gezahlt, allerdings 2018 und da gab es sie leider nur mit 150mm max länge.
> 149€ ist mir zu teuer und ich warte noch ab, um mir eine 200er zu kaufen.





null-2wo schrieb:


> mE gabs für 99 nur die versionen bis 150 mm, die 170+ hab ich noch nie günstiger als 180 gesehen. da hab ich auch damals gleich zugeschlagen, und würde es wieder tun wenn ich eine bräuchte.





Flo7 schrieb:


> Dürfte sich um die tranzX  Kitsuma Air handeln, zumindest sieht sie sehr ähnlich aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab jetzt doch die dritte Vecnum Moveloc 200 geordert. Ohne Fernbedienung deutlich unter 300€ empfinde ich als besseres Schnäppchen


----------



## null-2wo (15. Juli 2021)

glückwunsch, da hätte ich wohl auch nicht widerstehen können. is aber bissl "äppel und birnen" glaube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> glückwunsch, da hätte ich wohl auch nicht widerstehen können. is aber bissl "äppel und birnen" glaube.


Stütze.
Soll nachhaltig funktionieren.
149€ wäre besser gewesen für das Drittrad.
Aber eine Moveloc tut halt einfach und für ewig.


----------



## morph027 (17. Juli 2021)

Vorsicht, die Spank Naben sind Non Boost. Kommt ggf. noch Adapter zu


----------



## Aloha_Joe (19. Juli 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Sättel von Pro 62% reduziert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie sind denn die Erfahrungen von den Pro Sätteln?

Fahre an einem Bike nen Sqlab 13er, ist das gleich zu setzen mit den 132mm von Pro?


----------



## morph027 (19. Juli 2021)

morph027 schrieb:


> Laut Website lieferbare GX Kassette 10-52 für 162€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine ist angeblich auf dem Weg. Hat noch jemand eine neue 10-50 zum tauschen?


----------



## michael66 (19. Juli 2021)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> wie sind denn die Erfahrungen von den Pro Sätteln?
> 
> Fahre an einem Bike nen Sqlab 13er, ist das gleich zu setzen mit den 132mm von Pro?


Sättel sind doch absolut Geschmackssache,was im Test hochgelobt und von Freunden empfohlen wird kann deinem Hinterteil überhaupt nicht passen.
Qualitativ sind die Sachen von Pro auf jeden Fall gut gemacht und hochwertig.
Die 2 mm mehr Breite sollten nicht wirklich spürbar sein,für die super Preise kann man die glaube ich ruhig mal ausprobieren.


----------



## beat_junkie (19. Juli 2021)

Was jemand zufällig mit welchen zusteller CRC in Deutschland zustellt?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. Juli 2021)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> wie sind denn die Erfahrungen von den Pro Sätteln?
> 
> Fahre an einem Bike nen Sqlab 13er, ist das gleich zu setzen mit den 132mm von Pro?


Hatte einen Pro Turnix Carbon, nach 1 1/2 Jahren leider an den Streben gebrochen. Fahrfertiges Gewicht zu der Zeit: 92 Kg.


----------



## michael66 (19. Juli 2021)

Ich finde das sehr interessant, ähnlich wie bei sq lab Sätteln die direkt bei sq lab gekauft wurden,30 Tage ausprobieren und bei Nichtgefallen umtauschen.
Ich hab mal bei Bike 24 angefragt ob das so stimmt,sollte aber laut Pro beim verkaufenden Händler möglich sein.


----------



## toastet (19. Juli 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Was jemand zufällig mit welchen zusteller CRC in Deutschland zustellt?



Verschiedene. Hermes, GLS, DPD und DHL schon gehabt. Großteil aber Hermes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (19. Juli 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Was jemand zufällig mit welchen zusteller CRC in Deutschland zustellt?


Bei mir wars Dpd... Hatte bei der letzten Bestellung aber nur Streß. Seit dem brexit m.M.n. Nicht mehr zu empfehlen.
Da Paket ging einfach wieder zurück ohne jemals im Deutschland gewesen zu sein.


----------



## youdontknow (20. Juli 2021)

Auch wenn es bestimmt keinen Mehrwert hat (außer Gewichtsreduktion und Optik), diese Pedale https://www.bike-components.de/de/Xpedo/Spry-Magnesium-Plattformpedale-p39008/ gegen die Stamp 7 zu tauschen:

Hat jemand mit denen Erfahrung und kann Pins empfehlen?


----------



## danimaniac (20. Juli 2021)

das die Achse so raussteht würde mich nerven, bzw für Schmerzen im Mittelfußbereich sorgen.
Bei den Stamp ist das nur da wo das Fußgewölbe eh höher ist:





Die größe der Xpedo ist irgendwo zwischen CB Small und Large.. also ca 100g Gewichtsersparnis. Das wär's mir nicht wert.

Warte: Du willst auf die Stamp 7 gehen? MACHEN. Ab Größe 44 die Large Variante nehmen. Original Pins verwenden.


----------



## youdontknow (20. Juli 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Warte: Du willst auf die Stamp 7 gehen? MACHEN. Ab Größe 44 die Large Variante nehmen. Original Pins verwenden.


Ne ne, momentan hab ich die Stamp 7 und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Verletzungsbedingt kann ich momentan nicht biken und da hat man dann mehr Zeit um sich Gedanken zu machen. Daher der Ansatz mal neue Pedale zu probieren, Optik ändern und auch noch Gewicht zu sparen (ca. 150g!).


----------



## danimaniac (20. Juli 2021)

laut BC wiegen die Xpedo Teile 260g, die Stamp 7 large 375g
bei r2 wiegen die Stamp 7 sogar nur 370g
zum Gewichtsparen in der Preisklasse sonst bei Look gucken?
vielleicht ja woanders lieferbar:


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Juli 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> laut BC wiegen die Xpedo Teile 260g, die Stamp 7 large 375g
> bei r2 wiegen die Stamp 7 sogar nur 370g
> zum Gewichtsparen in der Preisklasse sonst bei Look gucken?
> vielleicht ja woanders lieferbar:
> Anhang anzeigen 1310526


So wie ich das lese, bezieht sich das Gewicht auf 1 Pedal🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (20. Juli 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> bei r2 wiegen die Stamp 7 sogar nur 370g


Und bei Maciag stolze 405g ....Naja, ist nun auch egal, werde schon bei den Stamp bleiben, die sind top.


----------



## danimaniac (20. Juli 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> So wie ich das lese, bezieht sich das Gewicht auf 1 Pedal🤔


----------



## youdontknow (20. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht schraub ich die tatsächlich mal und wiege nach.


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Juli 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1310542


Ich meinte das Look Pedal ☝️


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2021)

Naja, wenn es die in Verschiedenen Größen gibt werden die auch unterschiedliche Gewichte haben.

Die Spry sind für das Gewicht nicht schlecht. Finde den Grip ausreichend und die Verarbeitung ist gut. Allerdings hat nach 2,5 Jahren jetzt eins leichtes Spiel entwickelt. Grip lässt sich mit anderen Pins wohl deutlich verbessern. Fand ich aber nicht notwendig und Plattform ist mit Schuhgröße 42,5/43 auch völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Flo7 (20. Juli 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Fox 26 Performance mit Grip Dämpfung und einer Fox 36 mit Grip Rhythm Dämpfung?
> 
> Und was bzw. wie groß ist der Unterschied in der Performance zu einer Grip2 (das ist doch aktuell das NonPlusUltra von Fox?) ?
> 
> @RockyRider66 vielleicht?



Unterschied liegt in der Legierung... Performance verwendet das hochwertigere Alu ist daher etwas leichter.


----------



## FunkyRay (20. Juli 2021)

Und aus einer Performance kannst eine Performance Elite machen durch andere Kartusche und die Entlüftung hinten. Rhythm bleibt Rhythm


----------



## AnAx (20. Juli 2021)

Die 29er 36 ist eh schon weg, wer wars? 😝


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Auch wenn es bestimmt keinen Mehrwert hat (außer Gewichtsreduktion und Optik), diese Pedale https://www.bike-components.de/de/Xpedo/Spry-Magnesium-Plattformpedale-p39008/ gegen die Stamp 7 zu tauschen:
> 
> Hat jemand mit denen Erfahrung und kann Pins empfehlen?


Die Spry kann man schon gut fahren (bei mir am Enduro). Ich meine ich hatte mir seinerzeit Reverse Pins dafür bestellt, kann mich aber grad nicht erinnern, ob ich die überhaupt jemals drauf gemacht habe.
Gewicht ist halt echt nice und gehalten haben sie auch bei knapp 90kg. Schön flach und breit. 

Ich bin aber dann auf die Stamp 7 umgestiegen.  Die mag ich sehr.



Edit: Macht das BC jetzt wie RCZ und haut nur Einzelstücke als Angebote raus?


----------



## Flo7 (20. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit: Macht das BC jetzt wie RCZ und haut nur Einzelstücke als Angebote raus?



zumindest sind die Teile bei BC lagernd 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> zumindest sind die Teile bei BC lagernd 😅


Keine von den verlinkten Gabeln, die ich gerne gekauft hätte, nein.
Dann lieber 2 Monate Wartezeit und mehr als 2 Exemplare verfügbar.


----------



## plastin (20. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Keine von den verlinkten Gabeln, die ich gerne gekauft hätte, nein.
> Dann lieber 2 Monate Wartezeit und mehr als 2 Exemplare verfügbar.


Da war ich leider auch zu spät :-(


----------



## Epictetus (20. Juli 2021)

Die 29 Fox36  2 late


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. Juli 2021)

Die 29er Pike Ultimate: Morgens bestellt, am folgenden Tag geliefert


----------



## Epictetus (21. Juli 2021)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Die 29er Pike Ultimate: Morgens bestellt, am folgenden Tag geliefert


Die wollte ich nicht, hab se dir über gelassen ;p 

@PORTEX77 hatte keine Verwendung dafür, in da Madonna tu ich keine 150mm rein. Und für eventuelle Aufbau Projekte in ferner Zukunft keine Zeit und Muße mehr. Auch wenn ich die kurz im Warenkorb hatte  Die Fox bräuchte ich für die CSU / Uppers, würde meine vermackten kashimas raus tun..


----------



## TearZz (22. Juli 2021)

*Subjektive Meinungsabfrage:*
habe mir gestern folgende Gabel bei BC geholt in der 160mm Variante:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-C2-29-Federgabel-Werkstattverpackung-p83257/
Preis war 449€
Was sagen die Experten dazu? Preis/Leistung okay oder überteuert? Habe über "google" auch nicht all zuviel gefunden, vermute ist so eine Hersteller Version die meist nur in Komplettbikes verbaut wird, was eher zufinden ist die Ultimate oder Select , so als Preisvergelich. Gelesen habe ich schon RCT3 besser usw. aber das kann man irgendwann ja wenn dann immer noch upgraden, bin auch kein Profi-Fahrer.
Will damit nen Hardtail 29" Winterprojekt starten irgendwann


----------



## Flo7 (22. Juli 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> *Subjektive Meinungsabfrage:*
> habe mir gestern folgende Gabel bei BC geholt in der 160mm Variante:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-C2-29-Federgabel-Werkstattverpackung-p83257/
> Preis war 449€
> ...



Preis/ Leistung naja... Die Gabel gabs bei Bike24 um 380€. Gabel entspricht einer Select und die hat nur die günstige Dämpfung drinnen.

Kannst dir ja die Charger Kartusche einbauen, dann hast ne Ultimate


----------



## Epictetus (22. Juli 2021)

Die charger Kartusche kostet halt nochmal ordentlich, da kannst auch direkt die ultimate kaufen


----------



## pAn1c (22. Juli 2021)

Laut Beschreibung ist eine charger 2 verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabeltierkater (22. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Preis/ Leistung naja... Die Gabel gabs bei Bike24 um 380€. Gabel entspricht einer Select und die hat nur die günstige Dämpfung drinnen.
> 
> Kannst dir ja die Charger Kartusche einbauen, dann hast ne Ultimate


Das ist falsch. Die Select (neu) hat die Charger RC Dämpfung, die IFP-basiert ist (siehe z.B. https://www.mtbr.com/threads/new-ro...rtridge-style-self-bleeding-damper.1089874/); die Lyrik RC (alt) hat die Charger 2 Dämpfung, allerdings ohne Highspeed-Einstellung. Sie entspricht also eher der aktuellen Select+. Ich persönlich halte den Preis für gut, da die Alternative zu dem Preis sonst Yari heißt, und bei Motion Control vs. Charger 2 ist die Wahl definitiv nicht schwer.


----------



## Flo7 (22. Juli 2021)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die Select (neu) hat die Charger RC Dämpfung, die IFP-basiert ist (siehe z.B. https://www.mtbr.com/threads/new-ro...rtridge-style-self-bleeding-damper.1089874/); die Lyrik RC (alt) hat die Charger 2 Dämpfung, allerdings ohne Highspeed-Einstellung. Sie entspricht also eher der aktuellen Select+. Ich persönlich halte den Preis für gut, da die Alternative zu dem Preis sonst Yari heißt, und bei Motion Control vs. Charger 2 ist die Wahl definitiv nicht schwer.



Bist du dir da sicher? Denn am Foto sieht es nach Charger RC aus und nicht nach Charger 2.1 wie bei der Select+ ohne LSC HSC Einstellung .


----------



## fabeltierkater (22. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Denn am Foto sieht es nach Charger RC aus und nicht nach Charger 2.1 wie bei der Select+ ohne LSC Einstellung .


Laut Artikelbeschreibung handelt es sich um die Lyrik RC C2, sowohl laut Artikelbeschreibung als auch laut SRAM (https://www.sram.com/en/service/models/fs-lyrk-rc-c2) hat diese den Charger 2 Dämpfer. Früher: Lyrik Ultimate = Charger 2 RC2, Lyrik RC (diese Gabel) = Charger 2 RC; aktuell: Ultimate = Charger 2.1 RC2, Select+ = Charger 2.1 RC, Select = Charger RC (IFP-basiert).

Die Select+ hat übrigens eine LSC-Einstellung; ihr fehlt die HSC-Einstellung.


----------



## luftschaukel (22. Juli 2021)

MRC Kartusche rein und Freude haben! 😉


----------



## fone (22. Juli 2021)

Ich denke, die Gabel kann man auch serienmäßig fahren.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Gabel kann man auch serienmäßig fahren.


Verrückt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (22. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Gabel kann man auch serienmäßig fahren.



Wenn das nicht das Topmodell des folgenden Jahres ist, dann ist das unfahrbarer Sondermüll gemäß Forenexperten.


----------



## seblubb (22. Juli 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht das Topmodell des folgenden Jahres ist, dann ist das unfahrbarer Sondermüll gemäß Forenexperten.


Unter Prototyp mit Glitzer-Antivibradingens-Sticker fahre ich nix mehr


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Unter Prototyp mit Glitzer-Antivibradingens-Sticker fahre ich nix mehr


Seit ich Gabelcasting und Hinterbau mit Kleinen Ausgleichsgewichten optimiert habe, läuft die Kiste gefühlt doppelt so gut.


----------



## fone (22. Juli 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Verrückt!


Du hast recht, ich bin noch mal in mich gegangen. Es ist definitiv unmöglich mit der Gabel Mountainbike zu fahren. Keine Chance.
Deswegen hab ich gerade bei BC auch die SID Select+ bestellt und nicht die billigere Select. (Rentnergabeln - so weit ist es schon  )


----------



## Epictetus (22. Juli 2021)

Hast hoffentlich Geld bekommen, um die zu fahren.


----------



## Ximi (22. Juli 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Seit ich Gabelcasting und Hinterbau mit Kleinen Ausgleichsgewichten optimiert habe, läuft die Kiste gefühlt doppelt so gut.


Kleiner Tipp: Die geweihten Ausgleichsgewichte an die Tauchrohre, bzw. Dämpferkolben spaxen!!!  👍 🤓


----------



## Epictetus (22. Juli 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Seit ich Gabelcasting und Hinterbau mit Kleinen Ausgleichsgewichten optimiert habe, läuft die Kiste gefühlt doppelt so gut.



Klingt nach dem typischen Anfängerfehler: 
"Optimiert" klingt nach werksseitig mangelhafter Qualität, würde ich direkt nach dem jeweiligen CEO am Telefon verlangen + Entschädigungszahlung für diesen Schmutz!!111


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Juli 2021)

Ximi schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Die geweihten Ausgleichsgewichte an die Tauchrohre, bzw. Dämpferkolben spaxen!!!  👍 🤓


Bei RSU sind es die Standrohre 

Probiere ich bei Gelegenheit Mal aus, danke für den Tipp!!!1!!!eins!elf!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 347960 (22. Juli 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Die wollte ich nicht, hab se dir über gelassen ;p


Jeder macht mal Fehler. ROCK SHOX PIKE s'beschde.


----------



## fone (22. Juli 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Hast hoffentlich Geld bekommen, um die zu fahren.


Natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (22. Juli 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Lol, braucht auch irgendwie kein Mensch oder? Der Weg zur Gabel ist ja jetzt auch nicht so weit


na wenn die Gabel Home Office macht ist die remote Funktion nützlich ☝️ 

Und jetzt sabbelt ma weng weniger im non-sabbelfaden sonst stapft noch ein rosa-Zombinilpferd auf den Plan


----------



## fone (22. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> na wenn die Gabel Home Office macht ist die remote Funktion nützlich ☝️
> 
> Und jetzt sabbelt ma weng weniger im non-sabbelfaden sonst stapft noch ein rosa-Zombinilpferd auf den Plan


Ach du Schande, hab ich gar nicht gecheckt, dass ich im Non-Laber-Thread bin. War alles etwas hektisch heute.
Deswegen die bösen Smilies... lol. Geben die auch Punkte?


----------



## seblubb (22. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Geben die auch Punkte?


nur für den Q-Tip...äh Q-Cup


----------



## Liiqur (22. Juli 2021)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> https://www.jonito.de/Santa-Cruz-50...MI2af3sPD28QIVQeN3Ch0V6wf2EAQYASABEgJTH_D_BwE
> 
> 5010 v4 für 1900euros
> kennt die wer? Empfehlenswert?



Sind die Rahmen wirklich soviel günstiger geworden (1200€) oder liegt hier ein Fehler vor?
2021 Rahmen liegen/lagen bei 3.099€


----------



## BigJohn (22. Juli 2021)

Man kanns ja mal drauf schreiben. Da sieht es nach einem Superpreis aus, wenn die nächstes Jahr für unter 2000€ rausgehauen werden.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Juli 2021)

Liiqur schrieb:


> Sind die Rahmen wirklich soviel günstiger geworden (1200€) oder liegt hier ein Fehler vor?
> 2021 Rahmen liegen/lagen bei 3.099€


Komking (wo ich bisher 2 Santas gekauft hab) listet den Rahmen für 3499€ (UVP) mit identischem Lieferdatum... naja was soll ich sagen, ich hab mal bestellt. Mit Paypal sollte man die Kohle ja wieder bekommen, wenn was nicht passt.


----------



## Homer4 (22. Juli 2021)

War echt hart, nicht zu bestellen.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Juli 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> War echt hart, nicht zu bestellen.


Ich war nicht hart genug


----------



## k0p3 (22. Juli 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich war nicht hart genug



Aber schnell genug. Jetzt gibts wohl keine mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (22. Juli 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Aber schnell genug. Jetzt gibts wohl keine mehr...


Schaun wir mal ob was kommt - wenn ja, wäre es ja n ultra schnapper


----------



## Epictetus (22. Juli 2021)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Jeder macht mal Fehler. ROCK SHOX PIKE s'beschde.



FOX 36 factory 36 Float 29" FIT4 Factory Boost Federgabel 2020 - Werkstattverpackung
Artikel 83391-9036-12108 für 557 € (in die Schweiz) geschossen, GRIP2 rüber bauen..

Demnächst eine 36er factory 29 boost 170 FIT4 mit unsauberen, aber glatten Standrohren im Bikemarkt


----------



## k0p3 (22. Juli 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal ob was kommt - wenn ja, wäre es ja n ultra schnapper



M geht scheinbar doch noch, kann ich aber leider nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Juli 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> M geht scheinbar doch noch, kann ich aber leider nicht gebrauchen.


Echt? Bei mir geht der Link der hier gepostet wurde gar nicht - wie wenn die den Artikel aus m Shop raus genommen haben.


----------



## k0p3 (22. Juli 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Echt? Bei mir geht der Link der hier gepostet wurde gar nicht - wie wenn die den Artikel aus m Shop raus genommen haben.



Ja, jetzt geht er tatsächlich nicht mehr. Für den falschen Auspreiser kriegt der Praktikant bestimmt gleich eins auf die Zwölf.


----------



## Remux (22. Juli 2021)

Jetzt hab ich doch nen dpx2 und ne 36 Factory fürs hightower bestellen müssen 🙄 frage an die Experten: ist zwar wohl teilweise Geschmacksache aber ist die fit4 einer Lyrik Select+ Mit 2021er airshaft vorzuziehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Juli 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Shimano M8000 Boost Kurbel inkl. Kettenblatt 109€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurbel ist schnell und richtig angekommen,halt ohne Verpackung.

Aber kein BSA-Lager mitbestellen, das kommt ohne die drei 2,5mm-Spacer für 68/73.

Angeblich gehört sich das so und der Typ stellt sich auf blöd. Er glaubt das Gehäuse/Innenhülse in der Mitte ist der Spacer. 



> das schwarze Rohr das dabei ist, ist der Spacer.



https://alexfatbikeshop.de/mtb-teile/trettlager/81/shimano-deore-sm-bb52-trettlager


----------



## mip86 (23. Juli 2021)

Hatte eben einen freundlichen Anruf von Jonito wo mir gesagt wurde, dass die Preise und Lieferdaten von Santa Cruz fehlerhaft übermittelt wurden. Die IT hat es dann online gestellt und jetzt mal schauen. Aber sehr freundlich und Fehler passieren. Ob es so war oder nicht…


----------



## Spezialeis (23. Juli 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Und der von Lidl?


Ich weiss, eine nicht ernst gemeinte Frage. Meiner ist nach nun 8 Jahren kaputt gegangen. Aber nichts, was man nicht reparieren kann. Das Gewinde einer der Schrauben mit Drehknopf und der zugehörigen Mutter sind durchgenudelt. Ansonsten ist er noch top und funktioniert.
Finde ich ganz ok für CHF 40.


----------



## Epictetus (23. Juli 2021)

Bei der 38er werde ich jetzt nervös. Hab nichtmal mehr ein 650b Bike für sowas..


----------



## Epictetus (23. Juli 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Hatte eben einen freundlichen Anruf von Jonito wo mir gesagt wurde, dass die Preise und Lieferdaten von Santa Cruz fehlerhaft übermittelt wurden. Die IT hat es dann online gestellt und jetzt mal schauen. Aber sehr freundlich und Fehler passieren. Ob es so war oder nicht…



Die Anwälte hier werden dir jetzt sagen, dass du auf deine Ware bestehen sollst. Und nicht vergessen: "Anzeige ist raus"


----------



## EVHD (23. Juli 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Bei der 38er werde ich jetzt nervös. Hab nichtmal mehr ein 650b Bike für sowas..



bei 29“ wäre ich direkt dabei


----------



## redspawn2005 (23. Juli 2021)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Ich weiss, eine nicht ernst gemeinte Frage. Meiner ist nach nun 8 Jahren kaputt gegangen. Aber nichts, was man nicht reparieren kann. Das Gewinde einer der Schrauben mit Drehknopf und der zugehörigen Mutter sind durchgenudelt. Ansonsten ist er noch top und funktioniert.
> Finde ich ganz ok für CHF 40.


Für den Preis kannst auch null dagegen sagen, 8 Jahre ist heutzutage für fast jedes Produkt ne gute Lebenszeit


----------



## Epictetus (23. Juli 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> bei 29“ wäre ich direkt dabei



Dito. Hab zwar nur die 36 factory dafür geholt, aber hab noch grip2 daheim..

38 bitte danke


----------



## Spezialeis (23. Juli 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> 27,5" Federgabeln online kaufen | bike-components
> 
> 
> 27,5" MTB Federgabeln von Rockshox, Fox Racing Shox und mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service
> ...


Haha danke! Seit ich meine 36er verkratzt habe, denke ich auch über die 38er nach. Hätte sie schon fast für 1230€ gekauft. Aber jetzt zu dem Preis habe ich direkt ja gesagt. Auch wenn ich wegen dem Mehrgewicht noch nicht sicher bin.


----------



## Fluhbike (23. Juli 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Hatte eben einen freundlichen Anruf von Jonito wo mir gesagt wurde, dass die Preise und Lieferdaten von Santa Cruz fehlerhaft übermittelt wurden. Die IT hat es dann online gestellt und jetzt mal schauen. Aber sehr freundlich und Fehler passieren. Ob es so war oder nicht…


Also keine Lieferung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (23. Juli 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Bei der 38er werde ich jetzt nervös. Hab nichtmal mehr ein 650b Bike für sowas..



Mega, danke für den Tipp. Direkt bestellt.


----------



## Homer4 (23. Juli 2021)

Die 38er würde super ins neue Patrol passen. Hab ich jetzt ein Problem...


----------



## jatschek (23. Juli 2021)

Wenn sie nicht mehr lieferbar ist ja...


----------



## k0p3 (23. Juli 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Hatte eben einen freundlichen Anruf von Jonito wo mir gesagt wurde, dass die Preise und Lieferdaten von Santa Cruz fehlerhaft übermittelt wurden. Die IT hat es dann online gestellt und jetzt mal schauen. Aber sehr freundlich und Fehler passieren. Ob es so war oder nicht…



Na das war ja vorhersehbar. 
Schade, daß die IT beim Versand nicht auch so schnell war.


----------



## freetourer (23. Juli 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Die 38er würde super ins neue Patrol passen. Hab ich jetzt ein Problem...





jatschek schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht mehr lieferbar ist ja...




Hier gibt es sie noch:





__





						MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt – 859 Angebote
					

MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt. 859 Angebote. Egal ob für Downhill, Enduro, Mountainbike oder E-Bike, Fox oder RockShox hier bekommst du alles!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Bietet bc jetzt auch Dropshipping an?


----------



## Poldi78 (23. Juli 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hier gibt es sie noch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal nach dem Code der Gabel fragen? 🤣😂

Aber er hat ne spezielle, da seine für 26" ist....


----------



## Epictetus (23. Juli 2021)

Sag du würdest sie heute Abend für 1200 holen kommen


----------



## Rynn94 (23. Juli 2021)

Wie läuft das bei BC eigentlich gerade ab?
Kommen da immer wieder neue Schnäppchen (mit Werkstattverpackung) ins Sortiment?


----------



## Flo7 (23. Juli 2021)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Wie läuft das bei BC eigentlich gerade ab?
> Kommen da immer wieder neue Schnäppchen (mit Werkstattverpackung) ins Sortiment?



Ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Juli 2021)

Typisch.... Der Vertrieb verbockt es und schiebt es auf die IT. Es ist überall dasselbe


----------



## ekm (23. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Typisch.... Der Vertrieb verbockt es und schiebt es auf die IT. Es ist überall dasselbe


"EDV-Fehler" beschde Argument (Ausrede) seit der Digitalisierung


----------



## k0p3 (23. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Typisch.... Der Vertrieb verbockt es und schiebt es auf die IT. Es ist überall dasselbe



Und das weißt Du, weil Du Vertriebler bist?


----------



## danimaniac (23. Juli 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Weißt Du, weil Du Vertriebler bist?


IT denkt sich die Preise ja nicht aus...
Außer sie hätten EK durchgereicht.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Juli 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Weißt Du, weil Du Vertriebler bist?


Leider nein, der Vertrieb ist "Gott" und ich muss mich wie überall in der IT fügen....


----------



## Rynn94 (23. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja...


Dann hoffe ich mal, dass demnächst paar 230x60mm Stahlfederdämpfer reinkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (24. Juli 2021)

Wollte euch nur wissen lassen, das die Sram Kette von Amazon bei mir eingetroffen ist! 💪🏼😂


----------



## Epictetus (24. Juli 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Wollte euch nur wissen lassen, das die Sram Kette von Amazon bei mir eingetroffen ist! 💪🏼😂



Puh, da bin ich wirklich erleichtert. Konnte kaum ein Auge zu tun.


----------



## bashhard (25. Juli 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hier gibt es sie noch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier genau das gleiche: 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1517953-rockshox-lyrik-rc-27-5-debonair-180mm-boost-2018-neu

Bestimmt wie ich die Gabel für 350€ bei BC gekauft um sie jetzt neu und in exakt der gleichen "Werkstattverpackung" für 100€ mehr zu verkaufen.


----------



## Soundnew (26. Juli 2021)

bashhard schrieb:


> Hier genau das gleiche:
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1517953-rockshox-lyrik-rc-27-5-debonair-180mm-boost-2018-neu
> 
> Bestimmt wie ich die Gabel für 350€ bei BC gekauft um sie jetzt neu und in exakt der gleichen "Werkstattverpackung" für 100€ mehr zu verkaufen.


Wirklich zum kotzen.


----------



## JDEM (26. Juli 2021)

spiky76 schrieb:


> Guter Preis für den Wahoo Elemnt Roam:
> https://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-pa...0?ReferrerID=121&idealoid=2107260804088980354



Der Shop ist sehr speziell, sollte man sich vorher mal drüber informieren.


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Juli 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Habe es schon länger
> nicht mehr recherchiert:
> 
> Sind die User, die böse Smilies vergeben, immer noch konsequent auch diejenigen die hier sowieso selbst keine Schnäppchen Posten!?
> ...




Das "Gelaber" gehört hier her. Darum auch die Reaktionen 

siehe Seite 1 im anderen Thread. 

[selbst gemeldet wg. Erklärung!]


----------



## JDEM (27. Juli 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Habe es schon länger nicht mehr recherchiert:
> 
> Sind die User, die böse Smilies vergeben, immer noch konsequent auch diejenigen die hier sowieso selbst keine Schnäppchen Posten!?
> 
> Womit erwirbt man sich denn dann diese Legitimation andere User derart abzustrafen wenn man selbst eh nur mit einer egoistischen Abgreifer-Mentalität unterwegs ist?!



Andere abstrafen, Schnäppchen günstig kaufen und teuer im Bikemarkt verkaufen 😅

Spaß beiseite, @Member57 hat es ja schon passend erklärt.


----------



## Dr_Ink (27. Juli 2021)

.


----------



## freetourer (27. Juli 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Das "Gelaber" gehört hier her. Darum auch die Reaktionen
> 
> siehe Seite 1 im anderen Thread.
> 
> [selbst gemeldet wg. Erklärung!]





_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Andere abstrafen, Schnäppchen günstig kaufen und teuer im Bikemarkt verkaufen 😅
> 
> Spaß beiseite, @Member57 hat es ja schon passend erklärt.





Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Trotz allem hat @freetourer jedoch nicht ganz Unrecht.



Habe euch direkt mal alle gemeldet.


----------



## xforce1 (27. Juli 2021)

Ich sehe das entspannt. Ich selbst habe kein Schnäppchen im Bikemarkt oder Ebay mit Gewinn verkauft oder eingestellt, habe aber auch nix dagegen wenn einer das macht. In der Regel verliert man ja Geld bei einem Bikemarkt oder Ebay Verkauf. Wenn es dann einmal anders rumläuft dann ist das doch nicht schlimm.

Die Händler verdienen bei jedem Verkauf gutes Geld. Wenn jetzt ein Biker ausnahmsweise auch mal was verdient soll das schlecht sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (27. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das entspannt. Ich selbst habe kein Schnäppchen im Bikemarkt oder Ebay mit Gewinn verkauft oder eingestellt, habe aber auch nix dagegen wenn einer das macht. In der Regel verliert man ja Geld bei einem Bikemarkt oder Ebay Verkauf. Wenn es dann einmal anders rumläuft dann ist das doch nicht schlimm.
> 
> Die Händler verdienen bei jedem Verkauf gutes Geld. Wenn jetzt ein Biker ausnahmsweise auch mal was verdient soll das schlecht sein?


War Finanzamt schon?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das entspannt. Ich selbst habe kein Schnäppchen im Bikemarkt oder Ebay mit Gewinn verkauft oder eingestellt, habe aber auch nix dagegen wenn einer das macht. In der Regel verliert man ja Geld bei einem Bikemarkt oder Ebay Verkauf. Wenn es dann einmal anders rumläuft dann ist das doch nicht schlimm.
> 
> Die Händler verdienen bei jedem Verkauf gutes Geld. Wenn jetzt ein Biker ausnahmsweise auch mal was verdient soll das schlecht sein?


Das ewige Streitthema.
Ein Biker ist ein Biker, kein Händler. Der Biker will biken, der Händler will Umsatz machen, um seine Leute zu bezahlen und vielleicht noch etwas Gewinn zu erzielen.
Was mir dabei widerstrebt ist eben, dass der Biker am Biker verdient. Ich sehe den Bikemarkt als Warenbörse, wo man unter Kaufpreis verkauft und sich nicht an Gleichgesinnten bereichert.


----------



## seblubb (27. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt ein Biker ausnahmsweise auch mal was verdient soll das schlecht sein?


gehöre nicht zur Wutsmiley Fraktion aber mich stört an der Vorgehensweise ein wenig, dass das Forum auf einen reduzierten Artikel in geringer Stückzahl aufmerksam macht und bevor sich der User mit Bedarf den Artikel sichern kann hat ihn sich ein Wiederverkäufer ohne Absicht das Teil selbst zu benutzen geschnappt...es ist der Vorsatz Gewinn zu machen, der fragwürdig ist


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Juli 2021)

pAn1c schrieb:


> War Finanzamt schon?


In welchen Dimensionen willst es (Ver) betreiben?


----------



## goldencore (27. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> es ist der Vorsatz Gewinn zu machen, der fragwürdig ist


Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor, die Menschheit würde auf der ganzen Welt ein Wirtschaftssystem etablieren, dass dieser Prämisse folgt! Nicht auszudenken, was da los wäre.


----------



## seblubb (27. Juli 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor, die Menschheit würde auf der ganzen Welt ein Wirtschaftssystem etablieren, dass dieser Prämisse folgt! Nicht auszudenken, was da los wäre.


Jetzt stelle man sich vor man würde nicht Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang reißen 🤡


----------



## seblubb (27. Juli 2021)

moeder schrieb:


> _Oder in der örtlichen Aldi Filiale nochmal vorbeischauen..._



somit wäre geklärt was sich am Ende des Regenbogens versteckt


----------



## goldencore (27. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Jetzt stelle man sich vor man würde nicht Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang reißen 🤡


Ich wollte mal zart andeuten, dass es schon etwas weltfremd ist, mitten im Vorzeige-Weltmarkt-Konkurrenz-Land Deutschland ausgerechnet das Gewinnstreben der Leute verwerflich zu finden. Vielleicht ist es ja nur eine romantische Vorstellung, dass der Bikemarkt irgendwie ein Community Ding mit eigenen Regeln ist. Dafür spricht aber nicht viel.
Ich würde mich auch ärgern, wenn mir einer ein Schnäppchen wegschnappt, aber ob er das dann an sein Rad spaxt oder wieder verkauft ist doch dann auch schon egal. Das Eine ist nicht abgefeimter als das Andere.
Wenn einem ausgerechnet das nicht passt, kann man ja mal überlegen, WAS einem da sinnvollerweise nicht passt. Das Prinzip oder ausgerechnet der genau so diesem unterworfene Dödel, wie man selber einer ist?


----------



## Splash (27. Juli 2021)

Jetzt mal ehrlich .. wenn man dann über den Bikemarkt immer noch n Schnapper machen kann, schlägt man dann halt zu - sonst lässt man es bleiben. Gerade bei RCZ ändern sich bei mir Pläne zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung auch mal - in so einem Fall biete ich den Artikel auch wieder an. Für diejenigen, die den Newsletter nicht bekommen, hatte u.a. ich den Inhalt auch hier im Forum (nach Sichtung und ggf Bestellung) weitergegeben - da muss es aber auch gut sein. Wenn jemand 500€ vorlegt, kann man es keinem verübeln, wenn er bei Wiederverkauf ein paar Prozente drauf schlägt. Ein Geschäftsmodell ist das für mich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (27. Juli 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Das ewige Streitthema.
> Ein Biker ist ein Biker, kein Händler. Der Biker will biken, der Händler will Umsatz machen, um seine Leute zu bezahlen und vielleicht noch etwas Gewinn zu erzielen.
> Was mir dabei widerstrebt ist eben, dass der Biker am Biker verdient. Ich sehe den Bikemarkt als Warenbörse, wo man unter Kaufpreis verkauft und sich nicht an Gleichgesinnten bereichert.


Aber die Industrie sagt uns doch immer wieder das sie auch Biker sind. YT nur mal so als Beispiel. Von Biker für Biker. Nur das man da Millionen verdient. Aber wenn hier ein Student sein Taschengeld aufbessert ist es Shyce?


----------



## xforce1 (27. Juli 2021)

pAn1c schrieb:


> War Finanzamt schon?


Anzeige ist raus. Ich schreibe für einen Freund


----------



## fone (27. Juli 2021)

YT  so gute Menschen!


----------



## xforce1 (27. Juli 2021)

Ja, diese guten Menschen drücken sogar bestimmten Hollywoodgrößen ordentlich Geld in die Hand, damit der Biker (der die Party ja letztendlich bezahlt) nicht mitbekommt wie man ihm das Geld aus der Tasche zieht.


----------



## fone (27. Juli 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal zart andeuten, dass es schon etwas weltfremd ist, mitten im Vorzeige-Weltmarkt-Konkurrenz-Land Deutschland ausgerechnet das Gewinnstreben der Leute verwerflich zu finden. Vielleicht ist es ja nur eine romantische Vorstellung, dass der Bikemarkt irgendwie ein Community Ding mit eigenen Regeln ist. Dafür spricht aber nicht viel.


Eben! Gerade im Bikemarkt.

Ich kann andere Mountainbiker sowieso nicht besonders gut leiden.
Und die Biker "Community" erst recht nicht.  _würg_
Wieso sollte ich denen etwas Gutes tun wollen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Eben! Gerade im Bikemarkt.
> 
> Ich kann andere Mountainbiker sowieso nicht besonders gut leiden.
> Und die Biker "Community" erst recht nicht.  _würg_
> Wieso sollte ich denen etwas Gutes tun wollen?


Zum Glück verkaufst du ja nix, sondern hortest alles in deinem Keller😝


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (27. Juli 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Zum Glück verkaufst du ja nix, sondern hortest alles in deinem Keller😝


verdammt...

 Ich sag ja, andere Mountainbiker...! 

Das schöne an der Geschichte ist ja, dass ich jetzt einen größeren Keller habe. Aber die Dame sagt, ich soll aufräumen...


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Aber die Dame sagt, ich soll aufräumen...


Direkt bei ihr anfangen


----------



## fone (27. Juli 2021)

Halte ich jetzt für übertrieben.


----------



## md82 (27. Juli 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Fox Float X2 2021 230x65mm für 557,40€ + Versand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zeigt bei mir ganz normal 899€ an 🧐🤔


----------



## xforce1 (27. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> ...es ist der Vorsatz Gewinn zu machen, der fragwürdig ist



au ja wie schlecht. Scheiss Kapitalismus. Irgendetwas mit Gewinn verkaufen ist ganz böse. Etwas mit Verlust verkaufen ist viel besser. Genauso wie früher mit Erich. Da war auch alles besser.

Am besten IM Notar räumt mal so richtig im Bikemarkt auf und verklagt jeden, der im Bikemarkt etwas mit Gewinn verkauft. 

Irgendwie hat hier die Sandra Wagenknecht Fraktion etwas dagegen das ein Privatman etwas mit Gewinn verkaufen darf. Wohlgemerkt wir reden hier über ein paar Kröten. Nicht das große Geld.


----------



## seblubb (27. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> au ja wie schlecht. Scheiss Kapitalismus. Irgendetwas mit Gewinn verkaufen ist ganz böse. Etwas mit Verlust verkaufen ist viel besser. Genauso wie früher mit Erich. Da war auch alles besser.
> 
> Am besten IM Notar räumt mal so richtig im Bikemarkt auf und verklagt jeden, der im Bikemarkt etwas mit Gewinn verkauft.
> 
> Irgendwie hat hier die Sandra Wagenknecht Fraktion etwas dagegen das ein Privatman etwas mit Gewinn verkaufen darf. Wohlgemerkt wir reden hier über ein paar Kröten. Nicht das große Geld.


wenn du Probleme hast meiner Argumentation zu Folgen: 🤐


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Halte ich jetzt für übertrieben.


Wenn die Standards noch aktuell sind, dann ja...


----------



## der-gute (27. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> au ja wie schlecht. Scheiss Kapitalismus. Irgendetwas mit Gewinn verkaufen ist ganz böse. Etwas mit Verlust verkaufen ist viel besser. Genauso wie früher mit Erich. Da war auch alles besser.
> 
> Am besten IM Notar räumt mal so richtig im Bikemarkt auf und verklagt jeden, der im Bikemarkt etwas mit Gewinn verkauft.
> 
> Irgendwie hat hier die Sandra Wagenknecht Fraktion etwas dagegen das ein Privatman etwas mit Gewinn verkaufen darf. Wohlgemerkt wir reden hier über ein paar Kröten. Nicht das große Geld.


Das Gegenteil von miteinander, ist gegeneinander.
Nicht jedes Insassen Kortex lässt die Sicht aus verschiedener Richtung zu.
Die Sicht aus des kapitalistischen Vertreters Winkel ist zumeist für humanistische Menschen besser möglich, als die Möglichkeit, mit kapitalistischer Grundeinstellungen irgendwelche sozialen Ansätze zu verstehen…


----------



## k0p3 (27. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil von miteinander, ist gegeneinander.
> Nicht jedes Insassen Kortex lässt die Sicht aus verschiedener Richtung zu.
> Die Sicht aus des kapitalistischen Vertreters Winkel ist zumeist für humanistische Menschen besser möglich, als die Möglichkeit, mit kapitalistischer Grundeinstellungen irgendwelche sozialen Ansätze zu verstehen…



Waaas? 😄


----------



## danimaniac (27. Juli 2021)

Hoecker ,sie sind raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (27. Juli 2021)

Soziale Ansätze.


----------



## isartrails (27. Juli 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor, die Menschheit würde auf der ganzen Welt ein Wirtschaftssystem etablieren, dass dieser Prämisse folgt! Nicht auszudenken, was da los wäre.


Einen Versuch wär's wert.


----------



## redspawn2005 (27. Juli 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hoecker ,sie sind raus.





Wieso das denn???


----------



## heliusdh (27. Juli 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Zeigt bei mir ganz normal 899€ an 🧐🤔





Komisch, ich sehe den Preis. Hast Du vielleicht ein anderen erwischt?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Aber die Industrie sagt uns doch immer wieder das sie auch Biker sind. YT nur mal so als Beispiel. Von Biker für Biker. Nur das man da Millionen verdient. Aber wenn hier ein Student sein Taschengeld aufbessert ist es Shyce?


Ausnahmen gibt es auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## md82 (27. Juli 2021)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1313835
> Komisch, ich sehe den Preis. Hast Du vielleicht ein anderen erwischt?


Jetzt gehst auf einmal. Vorhin bei mir war der Dämpfer aber auch ausverkauft.  🤔


----------



## kgoran79 (27. Juli 2021)

__





						MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt – 751 Angebote
					

MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt. 751 Angebote. Egal ob für Downhill, Enduro, Mountainbike oder E-Bike, Fox oder RockShox hier bekommst du alles!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



Das ist doch die 38 von BC für 599€… 😂


----------



## k0p3 (27. Juli 2021)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mal eine ernsthafte Anfrage gestellt, bin aber wahrscheinlich deutlich unter den Preisvorstellungen geblieben.


----------



## metalbks (27. Juli 2021)

1000Euro VHB sind doch fair. Findest ja nicht unter 1350 das Teil. Mit dem Offset nicht unter 1600.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (27. Juli 2021)

metalbks schrieb:


> 1000Euro VHB sind doch fair.



Wahrscheinlich hast Du recht, aber für 1000€ brauche ich sie halt auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## piilu (28. Juli 2021)

Hat einer schon mit dem probikeshop komuniziert? Verschicken neuerdings aus Deutschland aber antwortet dort auch jemand auf mails die auf deutsch sind?


----------



## LocoOno (28. Juli 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Hat einer schon mit dem probikeshop komuniziert? Verschicken neuerdings aus Deutschland aber antwortet dort auch jemand auf mails die auf deutsch sind?



Ja habe gute Erfahrung bei Reklamation gemacht. Sehr gut!


----------



## beat_junkie (28. Juli 2021)

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit bei CRC bestellt? Mein Paket liegt seit 2 wochen bei gls.🥴


----------



## FritzeF (28. Juli 2021)

Mein Paket hat drei Wochen gebraucht... 😕


----------



## Danimal (28. Juli 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Hat jemand in letzter Zeit bei CRC bestellt? Mein Paket liegt seit 2 wochen bei gls.🥴


Das hat nix mit CRC zu tun, sondern nur mit GLS. Ich hatte soeben den Fall, dass eine Lieferung im GLS-Tracking in irgendeinem Zwischen-Paketzentrum ankommt, dort dann 10 Tage verharrt und dann plötzlich einfach auf "Zugestellt" umgestellt wird. Natürlich wurde nix zugestellt. Die Kontaktaufnahme direkt mit GLS kann man vergessen - auf Anfragen via Kontaktformular wird nicht geantwortet. Die Anlieferung ist ja Job des Versenders, also musst Du mit CRC Kontakt aufnehmen, wenn das Paket nicht kommen sollte. Die dürfen sich dann mit GLS herumschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (28. Juli 2021)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Ja habe gute Erfahrung bei Reklamation gemacht. Sehr gut!


Auch einfach nur den retour Sticker drauf sonst nichts?


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Juli 2021)

GLS schleschdeschde
Zumindest bei mir in der Ecke .

Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, bestell ich nirgends mehr, wo der Drecksladen im Spiel ist.
Leider hat RCZ von DHL auf GLS umgestellt (bei uns), ein Restrisiko bleibt 🙈


----------



## Splash (28. Juli 2021)

Bei uns ist auf der letzten Meile DPD noch schlechter als GLS. 

GLS hat gestern auch bei mir die letzte RCZ Lieferung gebracht - die war überaus positiv. Ich hatte mir eigentlich nur die Zipp Vuka Triathlon/Zeitfahr Extensions bestellt - es kam die komplette Zeitfahr-Lenker-Einheit mit Bar. Da muss man auch mal Danke RCZ sagen


----------



## Rick7 (28. Juli 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Hat jemand in letzter Zeit bei CRC bestellt? Mein Paket liegt seit 2 wochen bei gls.🥴





FritzeF schrieb:


> Mein Paket hat drei Wochen gebraucht... 😕



seit brexit m.E. nicht mehr problemlos ... ich werds in Zukunft lassen. 
Die haben augenblicklich wohl viele Probleme mit dem Zoll (Aussage Mitarbeiterin CRC)


----------



## xforce1 (28. Juli 2021)

Ich habe seit dem Brexit zwei mal bei CRC bestellt. Alles problemlos. Aber es hat länger gedauert als zuvor, weil die Sachen wohl erst einmal in Holland durch den EU Zoll gehen.

Alles in allem sind bei CRC in der letzten Zeit kaum gute Angebote zu finden. Am ehesten im Bereich Bike Klamotten. Komponenten eher weniger.


----------



## Epictetus (28. Juli 2021)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep. Hätte auch eine 29er gebraucht, er hier versucht sein Glück mit einem Tausch


----------



## xforce1 (28. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> wenn du Probleme hast meiner Argumentation zu Folgen: 🤐


Anscheinend schon. Ich bin da pragmatisch und mache keinen Unterschied darin ob das Schnäppchen weg ist weil einer den Artikel braucht, es an der Wand aufhängt oder wie bei mir manchmal als Ersatzteil oder für ein zukünfitges Projekt bestellt wird. Weg ist weg. Ist halt so.

Und wenn einer es kauft um eventuell Profit damit zu machen, dann soll es so sein. Viele der Gründerstorys im Handelsbereich haben so angefangen. Von der Studentenbude zum Unternehmer.

Selbst die Hardcore Komunisten aus China, Cuba etc haben erkannt das die kleinen privaten Verkäufe nutzen und nicht schaden. Für jeden der das das nicht will bleibt noch Nord-Korea als letzte Bastion


----------



## seblubb (28. Juli 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend schon. Ich bin da pragmatisch und mache keinen Unterschied darin ob das Schnäppchen weg ist weil einer den Artikel braucht, es an der Wand aufhängt oder wie bei mir manchmal als Ersatzteil oder für ein zukünfitges Projekt bestellt wird. Weg ist weg. Ist halt so.
> 
> Und wenn einer es kauft um eventuell Profit damit zu machen, dann soll es so sein. Viele der Gründerstorys im Handelsbereich haben so angefangen. Von der Studentenbude zum Unternehmer.
> 
> Selbst die Hardcore Komunisten aus China, Cuba etc haben erkannt das die kleinen privaten Verkäufe nutzen und nicht schaden. Für jeden der das das nicht will bleibt noch Süd-Korea als letzte Bastion


🥱

Edit: wo liest du eigentlich ne Kapitalismuskritik bei mir raus? Ich argumentiere aus "moralischer" Sicht (jaja, Leben kein Ponyhof blabla)
Und sicher, dass du nicht die Koreas verwechselst?


----------



## beat_junkie (28. Juli 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit CRC zu tun, sondern nur mit GLS. Ich hatte soeben den Fall, dass eine Lieferung im GLS-Tracking in irgendeinem Zwischen-Paketzentrum ankommt, dort dann 10 Tage verharrt und dann plötzlich einfach auf "Zugestellt" umgestellt wird. Natürlich wurde nix zugestellt. Die Kontaktaufnahme direkt mit GLS kann man vergessen - auf Anfragen via Kontaktformular wird nicht geantwortet. Die Anlieferung ist ja Job des Versenders, also musst Du mit CRC Kontakt aufnehmen, wenn das Paket nicht kommen sollte. Die dürfen sich dann mit GLS herumschlagen.


Das kann ich nicht behaupten. Ich bekam von gls immer eine Antwort,  nur leider können sie nichts machen. An CRC habe ich mich schon gewandt.


----------



## xforce1 (28. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> 🥱
> 
> Und sicher, dass du nicht die Koreas verwechselst?


Ja. Ist Korrigiert. Sorry, wollte deine gedankliche Heimat nicht beleidigen.

Ich oute mich mal. Habe letztes Jahr bei RCZ ne Yari für ein Projekt gekauft, welches ich letztenldich nicht realisiert habe. Ich habe vor kurzem die Gabel mit kleinem Gewinn weiterverkauft.
Falls irgeinein Biker die Gabel damals auch haben wollte, so hat sie ihm gefehlt. Na und? Ich kann ja nicht vorher nen Rundruf machen ob einer das Zeug ganz ganz dringend braucht. Ich fühle mich auch nicht schlecht dabei wenn ich von 100 verkauften Artikeln mal ein oder zwei mit Profit verkaufe.
Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich noch mehr Artikel mit Profit weíterverkaufen könnte fände ich es sogar noch besser. Allerdings gibt der Markt das nicht her.

p.s. Anzeige ist raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. Juli 2021)

Polemik ist sicher der der Beste Weg zum Konsens  🙄


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Juli 2021)

warum verteidigst du dich so überaus ausführlich, wenn es dich nicht juckt, kannst ja solche Kommentare einfach überlesen


----------



## Steefan (28. Juli 2021)

Für mich das Salz in der Schnäppchenjäger-Suppe


----------



## Dr_Ink (28. Juli 2021)

.


----------



## Epictetus (28. Juli 2021)

Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Dachte hier passt es ganz gut rein.


----------



## goldencore (28. Juli 2021)

Es ist eine Unsitte, Menschen, die ein anderes Urteil über Dinge haben als man selber, immer gleich für eigentlich verrückt zu erklären. Da muss man sich schon die Mühe machen, sich anzuschauen, WAS da jemand denkt und wenn man es falsch findet, muss man sich halt streiten, anstatt sich gleich jede Befassung mit dem Urteil "Verrückt!" zu sparen. Man kann sich auch entscheiden, dass es einem den Aufwand nicht wert ist, aber dann ist es halt das.


----------



## Epictetus (28. Juli 2021)

Man sagt heutzutage bei psychiatrischen Erkrankungen nicht mehr "verrückt".


----------



## freetourer (28. Juli 2021)

Interessante Diskussion, die mein Post losgetreten hat ...

Mein Punkt war eigentlich, dass ich es ziemlich daneben finde andere User, die sich nicht an die Regeln des Schnäppchenjäger-Threads halten, pauschal eben mit einem "Angry"-Smiley abzustrafen statt sie freundlich per PN darauf aufmerksam zu machen.

Und komischerweise kommt dieses Abstrafen dann oft von Leuten, die eben selbst dort im Thread nie jemals selbst ein Schnäppchen gepostet haben.

Diese egoistische Abgreifermentalität finde ich eben mindestens kritikwürdig.


----------



## Nd-60 (28. Juli 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion, die mein Post losgetreten hat ...
> 
> Mein Punkt war eigentlich, dass ich es ziemlich daneben finde andere User, die sich nicht an die Regeln des Schnäppchenjäger-Threads halten, pauschal eben mit einem "Angry"-Smiley abzustrafen statt sie freundlich per PN darauf aufmerksam zu machen.
> 
> ...


Du kannst nicht wissen, wer wie viel und überhaupt ein Schnäppchen gepostet hat, dir Mods wischen dort nämlich regelmäßig durch. Übersicht und so.... Wurde zumindest Mal gemacht.

Bitte korrigieren, wenn das falsch war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (28. Juli 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht wissen, wer wie viel und überhaupt ein Schnäppchen gepostet hat, dir Mods wischen dort nämlich regelmäßig durch. Übersicht und so.... Wurde zumindest Mal gemacht.
> 
> Bitte korrigieren, wenn das falsch war.


Naja - ich gehe mal davon aus, dass besagte Personen dort nur regelkonform posten. 

Dann werden ihre geposteten Schnäppchen auch nicht gelöscht.
Wenn man dann mal nach Beiträgen dieser User sucht und keinen Post findet weiß man Bescheid.

Hatte ich ja vor einiger Zeit mal gemacht und es damals unter anderem an dem heiligen Nilpferd aufgezeigt ...


----------



## Dr_Ink (28. Juli 2021)

.


----------



## Nd-60 (28. Juli 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Naja - ich gehe mal davon aus, dass besagte Personen dort nur regelkonform posten.
> 
> Dann werden ihre geposteten Schnäppchen auch nicht gelöscht.
> Wenn man dann mal nach Beiträgen dieser User sucht und keinen Post findet weiß man Bescheid.
> ...


Wieder nicht ganz richtig.
Ich habe vorhin nachgeschaut. 
Schnäppchen#1 ist von Anfang des Jahres. Den Faden gibt's aber viel länger.


----------



## Rick7 (28. Juli 2021)

Ich glaube wir brauchen einen extra Laberthread für den Schnäppchenjäger Laberthread


----------



## k0p3 (28. Juli 2021)

Eben. 
Lieber über Schnäppchen labern, als übergeschnappt labern.


----------



## freetourer (28. Juli 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wieder nicht ganz richtig.
> Ich habe vorhin nachgeschaut.
> Schnäppchen#1 ist von Anfang des Jahres. Den Faden gibt's aber viel länger.



Nun gut - (in einem halben Jahr selbst keine Schnäppchen posten und) andere nicht regelkonforme Poster so billig abzuwatschen finde ich trotzdem uncool.

Aber egal - vielleicht hat ja jemand von diesen Usern mal drübernachgedacht.

Und wenn nicht dann ist es halt auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. Juli 2021)

ist das eine Schelle bei? Bzw. welchen Adapter brauche ich für die Montage an der SRAM G2 RS?



Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> bike-components
> 
> 
> Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Schaltung - Schaltgriffe im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...
> ...



überlege den NX Trigger auszuwechseln ...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ist das eine Schelle bei? Bzw. welchen Adapter brauche ich für die Montage an der SRAM G2 RS?
> 
> 
> 
> überlege den NX Trigger auszuwechseln ...


Keine Ahnung 
Schellen hab ich noch, bei Bedarf.


----------



## morph027 (29. Juli 2021)

Im Normalfall ja, hab erst letzte Woche einen normalen bestellt. "Werkstattverpackung" ist ja gefühlt zur Zeit bei BC gerade alles, aber dann muss man wenigstens den Müll nicht entsorgen.


----------



## seblubb (29. Juli 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Schellen hab ich noch, bei Bedarf.


ganz schön passiv aggressiv


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> ganz schön passiv aggressiv


TÄÄTÄÄÄ TÄÄTÄÄÄ TÄÄTÄÄÄ


----------



## Spezialeis (29. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Überlege den NX Trigger auszuwechseln ...


Wird die Performance dadurch (spürbar) besser? Oder geht es dabei um Haptik (Metall statt Kunststoff) und aufräumbareres Cockpit? An einem Bike im Keller ist auch ein NX Trigger und habe das auch schon überlegt.


----------



## Remux (29. Juli 2021)

der GX ist deutlich wertiger und schaltet auch knackiger bzw. präziser.


----------



## freetourer (29. Juli 2021)

juchemanno92 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/Rival-1-Schaltwerk-11-fach-Werkstattverpackung-p83550/
> 
> SRAM Rival 1x11 Schaltwerk langer Käfig
> 
> überall ausverkauft, hier günstig ...


Kann man das auch in Kombination mit 11-fach Shimano STI Shiftern schalten?


----------



## sf666 (29. Juli 2021)

Hey,

wollt mir ja an sich eine Nivo holen - der Preis (der Reverb) allerdings lässt mich grübeln. So die Frage: Ist die Reverb immer noch so anfällig?









						bike-components
					

Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Sattelstützen - Variostützen im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...




					www.bike-components.de
				




Danke für Eure Meinungen,
Josef


----------



## piilu (29. Juli 2021)

Ja ist sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (29. Juli 2021)

Reverb : Garbage


----------



## alles-fahrer (29. Juli 2021)

Ich fahre seit sechs Jahren Reverbs, und bin damit glücklich. In der Zeit hatte ich auch eine KS LEV, die irgendwann beim Uphill irreparabel den Geist aufgegeben hat, eine e13 die sehr schnell viel Spiel bekam, und eine OneUp die immer wieder mal nachgepumpt werden muss. 

Mit dem neuen IFP (seit ca. 4 Jahren) ziehen die Reverbs kaum noch Luft, und sind auch sonst ziemlich unproblematisch.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. Juli 2021)

sf666 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wollt mir ja an sich eine Nivo holen - der Preis (der Reverb) allerdings lässt mich grübeln. So die Frage: Ist die Reverb immer noch so anfällig?
> 
> ...


Langfristig auf jeden Fall Vecnum. 
Top Produkt mit top Service.


----------



## culoduro (29. Juli 2021)

Ich werde voraussichtlich eine Fox 32 SC Fit 4 29"  2018 Performance Elite Remote Gabel in Werkstatt Verpackung, aus dem BC Sale (danke an den Poster!), übrig haben. Remote ist nicht dabei, Umbaukit auf ohne Remote gibt es bei bike-components für gute 30 €.
Würde die Gabel zurückschicken, vielleicht möchte sie aber jemand hier kaufen. Wäre der Preis von Bike components zuzüglich meiner Versandkosten und der Versandkosten an den Käufer. Sprich 361€ tutto completo. Wäre natürlich ohne Garantie, Gewährleistung, Rückgabe etc, da Privatverkauf. Bei Interesse gerne PN.

Ich habe außerdem eine neue RS Sid Ultimate Raceday 120mm 44mm Offset (35mm Standrohre) im Zulauf aus Frankreich, die ich noch gefunden hatte. Die Gabel ist ja sonst aktuell ausverkauft.
Werde ich vermutlich auch nicht benötigen.
Würde ich für meinen EK von 735€ plus versicherten DHL Versand von 12€ abgeben.
Auch hier natürliche keine Garantie, Gewährleistung, Rückgabe etc.
Auch hier bei Interesse gerne PN.

Verkauf kann natürlich auch über den Bikemarkt gemacht werden.


----------



## sf666 (29. Juli 2021)

Ahoi,

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten, Meinungen,... Die Verlockung des Geizes währte nur kurz: Wird eine Nivo - war von Anfang an so geplant.

lg

@piilu @Epictetus @alles-fahrer @Stuntfrosch


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. Juli 2021)

sf666 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wollt mir ja an sich eine Nivo holen - der Preis (der Reverb) allerdings lässt mich grübeln. So die Frage: Ist die Reverb immer noch so anfällig?
> 
> ...


Hab hier noch eine Reverb 170 B1 mit Bikeyoke DeHy Kit Umbau rumliegen, die funktioniert seit dem einfach top, selbst im Winter und lässt sich leichter auslösen.


----------



## Nd-60 (29. Juli 2021)

Wie ist das inzwischen mit dem ziehen am Sattel im abgesenkten Zustand?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. Juli 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wie ist das inzwischen mit dem ziehen am Sattel im abgesenkten Zustand?


Sollte man wenn möglich bei der Reverb und bei Stützen mit einer Kartusche vermeiden. Hab eine OneUp 210 im Rad und selbst da vermeide ich es.


----------



## youdontknow (30. Juli 2021)

hemorider schrieb:


> Fox Racing Shox 36 Float 27,5" FIT4 Perform. Elite für 399€


Ist die Gabel ein Upgrade von der einfachen Rythm wert (ich frage für nen Freund)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TearZz (30. Juli 2021)

Was sagen die Experten hier zu 590€ zu folgender Gabel:
mit 160mm








						29" Federgabeln online kaufen | bike-components
					

29" MTB Federgabeln von Rockshox, Fox Racing Shox und mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Laut idealo und Internetz guter Preis oder?
Wurde mir als Ersatz zu einer normalen Lyrik mit Charger2 Debonair(450€) angeboten, Aufpreis wäre halt ca. 140€.
Ist es das Wert? Ansonsten würde ich halt weiter als nen günstiges Angebot mal warten...


----------



## Flo7 (30. Juli 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> Was sagen die Experten hier zu 590€ zu folgender Gabel:
> mit 160mm
> 
> 
> ...


Ja kann man machen!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ist das eine Schelle bei? Bzw. welchen Adapter brauche ich für die Montage an der SRAM G2 RS?
> 
> 
> 
> überlege den NX Trigger auszuwechseln ...




zur Info, war keine Schelle/Halterung bei ....

Ist das der richtige Adpater für die Montage des GX Triggers an einer SRAM Guide RS









						AVID Schalterhalterung MMX Clamp für Matchmaker X einzeln, 7,50 €
					

AVID Schalterhalterung MMX Clamp für Matchmaker X einzeln Mit dieser Halterung kannst Du Deinen SRAM Trigger Schalthebel an einer Matchmaker X Klemmschelle




					r2-bike.com
				




Da steht zwar nur AVID aber lt. hier müsste das passen:





__





						Avid-Sram Matchmaker X Befestigungssatz rechts - TNC-Hamburg
					

Avid-Sram Matchmaker X Befestigungssatz rechts: Ersatzteil Sram Trigger Matchmaker Der Befestigungssatz zur Montage der Sram Trigger ab Modell 2010 an Bremsgriffen mit der MMX Lenkerklemmschelle. kompatibel mit Sram Triggern ab Modell 2010 und Sram XX, Guide, Avid Elixir Elixir CR Mag, X0, XX...




					www.tnc-hamburg.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Juli 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Kurbeln für dein Fahrrad online kaufen | bike-components
> 
> 
> Kurbeln von Shimano & mehr für Dein Bike bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service
> ...


Und damit die uninteressanten Kurbeln. Die gibt es schon seit dem es das Angebotsfestival von BC gibt. Keiner kauft sie. Die interessanten DUB Kurbeln (sogar 250,-) sind schon weg.


----------



## der-gute (31. Juli 2021)

Was soll an Dub so viel toller sein, das man keine deutlich günstigere GXP nehmen würde?


----------



## Flo7 (31. Juli 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was soll an Dub so viel toller sein, das man keine deutlich günstigere GXP nehmen würde?


Ständig defekte Lager und Gewicht...
Die Dub Version gab’s ja um gleiche Geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (31. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ständig defekte Lager


Selbst erlebt?

in meinem Tofane dreht das erste GXP Lager…


----------



## JDEM (31. Juli 2021)

Glaub auch, dass Dub nicht unbedingt haltbarer ist. GXP muss man halt vorher ordentlich abschmieren, dann sollte das auch halten. Dub hat ziemlich kleine Lager...


----------



## isartrails (31. Juli 2021)

GXP? Haben die nicht den selben Wellendurchmesser wie Hollowtech II?


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Juli 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> GXP? Haben die nicht den selben Wellendurchmesser wie Hollowtech II?


HTII=24mm
GXP=24/22mm


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Und damit die uninteressanten Kurbeln. Die gibt es schon seit dem es das Angebotsfestival von BC gibt. Keiner kauft sie. Die interessanten DUB Kurbeln (sogar 250,-) sind schon weg.


Ich habe mir die kommen lassen.
So schlecht finde ich das GXP nicht.
mA bekommt man mit richtiger Montage der Tretlagerschalen keine Probleme.
Wenn es Probleme gibt, muss es mA nicht unbedingt an der Konstruktion der Lager liegen.
Wobei ich die originalen Sram Truvativ Lager durch ZTTO Ceramic ersetzt hab.
Bei denen ist noch ein Adapter bei, für den 22 mm Durchmesser. Damit kann man entweder die Shimano(24mm Durchmesser) oder GXP (22/24mm Durchmesser) fahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Juli 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die kommen lassen.
> So schlecht finde ich das GXP nicht.
> mA bekommt man mit richtiger Montage der Tretlagerschalen keine Probleme.
> Wenn es Probleme gibt, muss es mA nicht unbedingt an der Konstruktion der Lager liegen.
> ...


Es geht hier vielmehr um das Gewicht und die Streifigkeit der Welle (die man wohl wenig spüren wird).


----------



## Epictetus (31. Juli 2021)

__





						MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt – 871 Angebote
					

MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt. 871 Angebote. Egal ob für Downhill, Enduro, Mountainbike oder E-Bike, Fox oder RockShox hier bekommst du alles!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




 Scalping beste


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Juli 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Es geht hier vielmehr um das Gewicht und die Streifigkeit der Welle (die man wohl wenig spüren wird).


Diese 170 mm/32 Zähne GXP Version wiegt zusammen mit den Crank Boots etwa 500g.
Wenn ich jetzt mal bei r2 schaue, dann wiegt die vergleichbare DUB Version 'gigantische' 22g weniger und kostet dort derzeit etwa 120 Euro mehr.
Daher kann ich u.a. das Missfallen von @visualex über meinen Schnäppchen Beitrag nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. 

Die Steifigkeit der Tretlagerwelle kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen...., mit etwa 90 kg Körper plus gelegentlich noch 10 kg Rucksack drauf ist mir bei bei GXP nichts schlimmes aufgefallen.
Wie diese XO Kurbel sich konkret verhält, muss ich erst rausfinden. Bin aber optimistisch.


----------



## Flo7 (31. Juli 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Diese 170 mm/32 Zähne GXP Version wiegt zusammen mit den Crank Boots etwa 500g.
> Wenn ich jetzt mal bei r2 schaue, dann wiegt die vergleichbare DUB Version 'gigantische' 22g weniger und kostet dort derzeit etwa 120 Euro mehr.
> Daher kann ich u.a. das Missfallen von @visualex über meinen Schnäppchen Beitrag nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.



Es sind mehr 






Kurbel stammt aus der Festival Week von BC und war günstiger als die gezeigt GPX...


----------



## Nd-60 (31. Juli 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Es sind mehr
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1315879
> Kurbel stammt aus der Festival Week von BC und war günstiger als die gezeigt GPX...


Stellt man mit der großen Mutter das Spiel ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalbks (31. Juli 2021)

Ja.


----------



## isartrails (31. Juli 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> HTII=24mm
> GXP=24/22mm


D.h., rechts und links unterschiedliche Durchmesser?
Wie kommt man denn auf so ne Idee...?


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Juli 2021)

Is schon immer so bei GXP 🤷
Deswegen kann man aber trotzdem,  mit Spacer, ein HT II Lager fahren, wenn man die GXP Lager nicht mag


----------



## danimaniac (1. August 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> D.h., rechts und links unterschiedliche Durchmesser?
> Wie kommt man denn auf so ne Idee...?


Sind aber nicht die einzigen. 
Dmr axe und praxis works machen rechts 30 links 28...


----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Is schon immer so bei GXP 🤷
> Deswegen kann man aber trotzdem,  mit Spacer, ein HT II Lager fahren, wenn man die GXP Lager nicht mag



... ist bei Hope Lagern generell so: die gibt es nur als HT2, dann mit entsprechenden Spacern für GXP


----------



## visualex (2. August 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Daher kann ich u.a. das Missfallen von @visualex über meinen Schnäppchen Beitrag nicht
> wirklich nachvollziehen.


Meinst die diesen "Schnäppchen"-Beitrag?


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. August 2021)

visualex schrieb:


> Meinst die diesen "Schnäppchen"-Beitrag?Anhang anzeigen 1316892


Lass gut sein. Du hast dein Missfallen über eine (vermeintlich) dumme Frage von mir kund getan, was dein Recht ist, damit hat sich das für mich inzwischen erledigt. 
Da sollte ich keine Zeit mit sinnlosem rumdigkschen verschwenden.


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Es sind mehr
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1315879
> Kurbel stammt aus der Festival Week von BC und war günstiger als die gezeigt GPX...


Ok, das Gewicht ist schon mal eine Ansage...., gerade wenn man kostengünstigen Leichtbau machen will. 

Dass ich so ein Schnäppchen verpasst hab, kann ich eh erst mal nicht ändern.


----------



## Dr_Ink (3. August 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (3. August 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Lupine SL AX Lampenkopf B-Ware für 289 €. Billiger wird es nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@TCaad10 mach, sonst überrede ich mich noch, dass ich unbedingt n Upgrade brauche 🥴


----------



## Dr_Ink (3. August 2021)

.


----------



## goldencore (3. August 2021)

Wieso zahlt man 300€ für ein Fahrradlicht? Ernstgemeinte Frage!


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (3. August 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wieso zahlt man 300€ für ein Fahrradlicht? Ernstgemeinte Frage!


Weil beschde


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (3. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> @TCaad10 mach, sonst überrede ich mich noch, dass ich unbedingt n Upgrade brauche 🥴


Uh, der Preis ist heiß. Würde super zu meinem klobigen Vorbau passen. 🤔


----------



## Dr_Ink (3. August 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (3. August 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Würde super zu deinem klobigen *Fettarsch* passen


So passts 😘


----------



## wirme (3. August 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wieso zahlt man 300€ für ein Fahrradlicht? Ernstgemeinte Frage!



Weil 900 € eindeutig zu viel sind ;-)









						Lupine Betty RX 14 Stirnlampe | campz.de
					

Lupine Betty RX 14 Stirnlampe - günstig kaufen beim Outdoor Profi CAMPZ! | Aktuelle Angebote✔ Produktnews✔ Bewertungen✔ » 30 Tage Rückgaberecht




					www.campz.de


----------



## Jaerrit (3. August 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wieso zahlt man 300€ für ein Fahrradlicht? Ernstgemeinte Frage!


Gibt Leute die im Dunkeln fahren, da is sowas schon sinnvoll…
Hab nen Chinakracher am Helm (hat mit vor Jahren irgendwas um die 30-40€ gekostet), und ne BUMM Ixon Premium, da liegst mit Akkus auch bei um die 60€… Heißt in Summe 100€ nur für vorne, und das reicht mir persönlich gerade mal fürs Rennrad bzw. zum Gräwwln, im Wald wäre mir mein jetziges Setup nicht ausreichend genug.
Aber anhand der Scheinwerfer-Einstellung der meisten Leute, die Licht ab Werk verbaut haben sieht man eigentlich gut, dass 98% nie im Dunkeln fahren… 
Vom Biergarten heim kommst mit 5€ Aldi/Lidl/Penny/Netto-Leuchte, aber sportlich fahren geht damit nicht


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (3. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> @TCaad10 mach, sonst überrede ich mich noch, dass ich unbedingt n Upgrade brauche 🥴


Im Warenkorb ist sie schonmal, aber ich muss da mal mein Budget durchrechnen. Nachdem ich mich ja auf meinen Helm geschmissen habe, hat der Priorität.


----------



## seblubb (3. August 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Im Warenkorb ist sie schonmal, aber ich muss da mal mein Budget durchrechnen. Nachdem ich mich ja auf meinen Helm geschmissen habe, hat der Priorität.


Hattest den Helm auf der Schulter? 🤔 

@Jaerrit was lachst'n so über seinen Beitrag? 🤭


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (3. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Hattest den Helm auf der Schulter? 🤔
> 
> @Jaerrit was lachst'n so über seinen Beitrag? 🤭


Die Schulter ist durch die Furche gerutscht, die ich mit dem Helm gezogen hab, deswegen auch nur Tossy 1, statt 2+ ☝️ 

SL AX+ 6,9er Akku nur 438.- Euro, puh, das wird schwer, das nicht zu tun...


----------



## Jaerrit (3. August 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> SL AX+ 6,9er Akku nur 438.- Euro, puh, das wird schwer, das nicht zu tun...


Zur Not kannste ja einfach zurückschicken  

Gute Besserung 💪🏼


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. August 2021)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> Keine Versandkosten bei Bike Components: CODE *EQSU2LV3*


Woher bekommt man die Codes? Bei BC gibt es doch keinen Newsletter und auf deren Seite wird mir so etwas nie angezeigt. Ich ziehe immer nur Nutzen aus den Beitragen von Leuten wie dir. Danke.


----------



## heliusdh (4. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man die Codes? Bei BC gibt es doch keinen Newsletter und auf deren Seite wird mir so etwas nie angezeigt. Ich ziehe immer nur Nutzen aus den Beitragen von Leuten wie dir. Danke.


Ich bekomme die Codes auch ab und an angezeigt, wenn ich länger auf deren Webseite was suche


----------



## me72 (4. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man die Codes? Bei BC gibt es doch keinen Newsletter und auf deren Seite wird mir so etwas nie angezeigt. Ich ziehe immer nur Nutzen aus den Beitragen von Leuten wie dir. Danke.


Die poppen manchmal zufällig auf, wenn man länger auf deren Seiten surft.

Edit: @heliusdh war schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (4. August 2021)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die Codes auch ab und an angezeigt, wenn ich länger auf deren Webseite was suche


das ist ja ein Ding. Wahrscheinlich doch als Anreiz nicht mehr länger nur zu surfen sondern auch den Warenkorb zu füllen und den Kaufen button zu drücken. So ein bisschen Überredungskunst.


----------



## Jaerrit (4. August 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> das ist ja ein Ding. Wahrscheinlich doch als Anreiz nicht mehr länger nur zu surfen sondern auch den Warenkorb zu füllen und den Kaufen button zu drücken. So ein bisschen Überredungskunst.


Böswillige Unterstellung, das passiert aus purer Menschenliebe 🤗


----------



## xlacherx (4. August 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Hatte eben einen freundlichen Anruf von Jonito wo mir gesagt wurde, dass die Preise und Lieferdaten von Santa Cruz fehlerhaft übermittelt wurden. Die IT hat es dann online gestellt und jetzt mal schauen. Aber sehr freundlich und Fehler passieren. Ob es so war oder nicht…


Das gleiche bei mir. Aber ehrlich gesagt, bei dem Preis warte ich n Jahr auf den Rahmen….


----------



## jammerlappen (4. August 2021)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> Keine Versandkosten bei Bike Components: CODE *EQSU2LV3*



Soll der noch gehen? Klappt bei mir nicht...


----------



## heliusdh (4. August 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Soll der noch gehen? Klappt bei mir nicht...


Nein, der ist immer nur einen Tag (also gestern) gültig


----------



## Drahtacus (4. August 2021)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Nein, der ist immer nur einen Tag (also gestern) gültig


Genau so ist es.


----------



## Drahtacus (4. August 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Böswillige Unterstellung, das passiert aus purer Menschenliebe 🤗


Naja, bei mir funktionierts....


----------



## xlacherx (4. August 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Soll der noch gehen? Klappt bei mir nicht...


Kannst auch mal den Support anschreiben, die machen da auch oft was 😉


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. August 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Domain 29" 180mm aktuelles  Modell also ZEB mit MC Druckstufe, bei RCZ:
> ~  480€
> 
> 
> ...


Ein RCZ Link im Nicht-RCZ-Faden😱

Auf ihn mit Gebrüll🥳🥳🥳

🙋


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (5. August 2021)

es gibt nen eigenen RCZ thread???? oh mann ich bin so raus hier ^^


----------



## Dr_Ink (5. August 2021)

.


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (6. August 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Auch wenn es bestimmt keinen Mehrwert hat (außer Gewichtsreduktion und Optik), diese Pedale https://www.bike-components.de/de/Xpedo/Spry-Magnesium-Plattformpedale-p39008/ gegen die Stamp 7 zu tauschen:
> 
> Hat jemand mit denen Erfahrung und kann Pins empfehlen?


Superleicht und ohne Probleme. SyntacePins habe ich mir dazu gekauft da die verbauten zu kurz sind.


----------



## suoixon (7. August 2021)

supperharry schrieb:


> Hier gibt's Shimanoketten zum akzeptablen Preis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


find ich nicht: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/6504674_-xtr-cn-m9100-shimano.html


----------



## michael66 (7. August 2021)

Fox Racing Shox 36 Float 27,5" FIT4 Factory Boost Federgabel 2019 - Werkstattverp. 499€

Sind das die Modelle die jetzt wieder 699€ kosten?
Ist auch ein guter Preis aber irgendwie ändert sich der Preis wohl häufiger auf 499€, leider erst zu spät gesehen heute


----------



## xlacherx (7. August 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Fox Racing Shox 36 Float 27,5" FIT4 Factory Boost Federgabel 2019 - Werkstattverp. 499€
> 
> Sind das die Modelle die jetzt wieder 699€ kosten?
> Ist auch ein guter Preis aber irgendwie ändert sich der Preis wohl häufiger auf 499€, leider erst zu spät gesehen heute


Fit4 is doch eh unfahrbar alt 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (7. August 2021)

Ich würde die fit 4 auch gerade so noch meinem Endurohardtail antun
Also der Preis ist aber echt mega, vielleicht hab ich ja nochmal Glück


----------



## davez (7. August 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wieso zahlt man 300€ für ein Fahrradlicht? Ernstgemeinte Frage!


Die Lampe nutze ich auch für Fahrten am Tag, wenn es regnet oder die Sicht schlecht ist. Durch das Tagfahrlicht sehen mich die Autofahrer im Straßenverkehr. Klar ist das totaler Luxus und unnötig, aber die Lampe ist wirklich phantastisch verarbeitet. Akkus kann man relativ günstig von Drittherstellern bekommen. Und ja, sie ist sehr groß und verleiht dem Bike den Look von einem E-Bike   Aber damit kann ich leben. Gehört in die Rubrik, Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht - trotzdem geil


----------



## youdontknow (9. August 2021)

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch diesen Montageständer im Einsatz und kann was zu dem Teil sagen?
Ich bin jetzt schon ein paar Tage am überlegen aber kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden.


----------



## md82 (9. August 2021)

Seit rund 3 Jahren bei mir zuverlässig im Einsatz. Bisher hat er allem soweit Stand gehalten. Kann den echt nur empfehlen.

Darüber hinaus wohl nur noch Park Tool und .... Weiß nicht wie die andere teure Marke heisst 🤣☺️👍🏻


----------



## TearZz (9. August 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand von euch diesen Montageständer im Einsatz und kann was zu dem Teil sagen?
> Ich bin jetzt schon ein paar Tage am überlegen aber kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden.


Ich besitze ihn, mein vater hat auch den selben seit Jahren, Meiner Meinung nach der Beste auf dem Markt, vielen Leuten aber wohl zu teuer. ich habe den Kauf nicht bereut und rechne sowas immer auf 10 Jahre gesehen und dann is der Preis relativ


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. August 2021)

Seit wann ist die Rücksendung bei BC nicht mehr kostenfrei?
Bin etwas überrascht, kann aber auch schon länger so sein, da ich fast nie etwas zurück senden muss.


----------



## heliusdh (9. August 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Seit wann ist die Rücksendung bei BC nicht mehr kostenfrei?
> Bin etwas überrascht, kann aber auch schon länger so sein, da ich fast nie etwas zurück senden muss.


So steht es in den FAQ´s:


> Die Kostenübernahme kommt sowohl auf den Grund der Rücksendung an, als auch auf das Land, aus dem die Ware zurückgeschickt wird.
> 
> Bei einem Widerruf sind die Kosten der Rücksendung grundsätzlich von Dir zu tragen.
> Für Kunden aus Deutschland und der EU stellen wir bis zwei Wochen nach Auslieferung der Bestellung gerne eine frankierte Rücksendemarke zur Verfügung. Diese ist für Kunden aus Deutschland, Belgien, Luxemburg, Niederlande und Österreich kostenfrei



Edit:


> Möchtest Du nach der 14-tägigen Widerrufsfrist von Deinem 100-tägigen Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen, erfolgt der Versand ebenfalls auf deine Kosten.



Wie lange hast Du den Artikel schon?


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Seit wann ist die Rücksendung bei BC nicht mehr kostenfrei?
> Bin etwas überrascht, kann aber auch schon länger so sein, da ich fast nie etwas zurück senden muss.


Unter 40€ ?

Edith: seh grad, das is ne individuelle Höhe, ab wann Händler die Rücksendung übernehmen


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. August 2021)

heliusdh schrieb:


> So steht es in den FAQ´s:
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Innerhalb der 14 Tage müsste es kostenfrei sein, ansonsten da anrufen, die schicken dir ein Label.
 Bei dem 100 tägigen Rückgaberecht musst du die Rücksendung bezahlen.
Zumindest war das meine letzte Info.
Und ich hatte einen Garantiefall nach einem Jahr, da haben sie mir auch ein Label für lau geschickt


----------



## isartrails (9. August 2021)

Ich habe neulich einen (von zwei unterschiedlich bestellten) Freiläufen (unter 40 Euro) zurückgeschickt und die Rücksendung war kostenfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. August 2021)

Hatte überlegt ein Teil zurück zu senden.
Die erste gefundene Info war, dass ich die Kosten selber zu tragen hätte.
Jetzt behalte ich es halt.
Alles bene


----------



## platt_ziege (9. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie die andere teure Marke heisst 🤣☺️👍🏻


crivit!


----------



## Poldi78 (12. August 2021)

soma schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert der nicht mehr.
> Hat noch jemand einen Gutschein für den kostenlosen Versand rumfliegen? Das wäre mega 🙏👌



Bei mir ploppt so ein Code für Versandkostenfrei häufiger einfach auf, wenn ich etwas länger auf der Seite von denen rumstöber...


----------



## redspawn2005 (12. August 2021)

Bremsscheiben online kaufen | bike-components
					

Bremsscheiben für MTB, Rennrad und Co. von Shimano, SRAM & mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Dächle HD für 41,99EUR.


----------



## der-gute (12. August 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Bremsscheiben online kaufen | bike-components
> 
> 
> Bremsscheiben für MTB, Rennrad und Co. von Shimano, SRAM & mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service
> ...


Is doch kein Schnäppchen, kostet sogar bei Rose weniger


----------



## redspawn2005 (12. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is doch kein Schnäppchen, kostet sogar bei Rose weniger


Nen ganzen Euro billiger, okay. Dann bitte da bestellen…


----------



## der-gute (12. August 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Nen ganzen Euro billiger, okay. Dann bitte da bestellen…



Sorry, aber du verstehst meine Kritik nicht.

es ist ganz einfach kein Schnäppchen.

PS: dazu ist es der Falsche Faden für Schnäppchen…


----------



## redspawn2005 (12. August 2021)

Wird nicht mehr vorkommen, keine Angst.


----------



## seblubb (12. August 2021)

Könnt ihr diese Diskussion bitte nach drüben verlagern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. August 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Wird nicht mehr vorkommen, keine Angst.


Geil. Im Ernst, so zickig und gleich eingeschnappt?

wie machst du das im Berufsleben, wenn jemand Dir widerspricht?


----------



## redspawn2005 (12. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Geil. Im Ernst, so zickig und gleich eingeschnappt?
> 
> wie machst du das im Berufsleben, wenn jemand Dir widerspricht?


Weil ich dir Recht gebe und es zukünftig besser machen möchte und es daher vermeiden möchte sowas zu posten? Glaub auf das Gespräch werd ich mich nach dem Spruch nicht einlassen.  Hab lang nicht mehr gezickt, da wurde es echt mal Zeit


----------



## Aldar (12. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Könnt ihr diese Diskussion bitte nach drüben verlagern?


Manche Menschen wollen die Welt einfach brennen sehen


----------



## der-gute (12. August 2021)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Hab lang nicht mehr gezickt, da wurde es echt mal Zeit


manchmal muss sowas ja auch raus 😘


----------



## Steefan (12. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> nach drüben



Wo ist denn "drüben"?... ist doch schon der Laber-Fred?!

Gibt es noch noch einen Meta-Laber-Thread?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. August 2021)

Was hat der cannondale lenker für eine klemmung, ich finde da per Handy nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (12. August 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Was hat der cannondale lenker für eine klemmung, ich finde da per Handy nix


31.8mm.


----------



## Flo7 (12. August 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Was hat der cannondale lenker für eine klemmung, ich finde da per Handy nix



hier gibt’s mehr Infos: https://www.bike24.at/p1355686.html


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. August 2021)

RichMasTa schrieb:


> WERA 950 Innensechskant Winkelschlüsselsatz (Muliticolor) bei Amazon für knapp 19€ statt ca 27€


Kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen. Die gehen durch den Gummi drum so schwer aus dem Teil zu ziehen, dass ich jedes Mal fluche! Beim 4er zieht es jetzt nur noch den Schlüssel raus und der Gummi bleibt in der Halterung. So ein Scheiß!


----------



## davez (12. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen. Die gehen durch den Gummi drum so schwer aus dem Teil zu ziehen, dass ich jedes Mal fluche! Beim 4er zieht es jetzt nur noch den Schlüssel raus und der Gummi bleibt in der Halterung. So ein Scheiß!


Bist Du sicher, dass das keine Fälschung ist? Ich nutze sie auch und habe das Problem nicht. Für mich ein top Produkt


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. August 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass das keine Fälschung ist? Ich nutze sie auch und habe das Problem nicht. Für mich ein top Produkt


Habe sie von Bike-components.


----------



## platt_ziege (12. August 2021)

hatte mir vor 2 jahren die edelstahl version für 17€ gekauft und bin hoch zufrieden mit denen:





						Wera 3950 PKL/9 Winkelschlüsselsatz, metrisch, Edelstahl, 9-teilig, 05022720001 : Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

Elektro- und Handwerkzeuge online - Wera 3950 PKL/9 Winkelschlüsselsatz, metrisch, Edelstahl, 9-teilig, 05022720001. Wera 3950 PKL/9 Winkelschlüsselsatz, metrisch, Edelstahl, 9-teilig, 05022720001.



					www.amazon.de


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. August 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hatte mir vor 2 jahren die edelstahl version für 17€ gekauft und bin hoch zufrieden mit denen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus aber sind die bunten nicht auch aus Edelstahl?


----------



## danimaniac (13. August 2021)

Chrom-Vanadium-Stahl, ganz gehärtet (zähhart), BlackLaser-Oberfläche.
Die Oberfläche soll sogar noch extra gegen Korrosion schützen.
KEIN Edelstahl


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. August 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Chrom-Vanadium-Stahl, ganz gehärtet (zähhart), BlackLaser-Oberfläche.
> Die Oberfläche soll sogar noch extra gegen Korrosion schützen.
> KEIN Edelstahl


Mist. Nicht wegen des Materials aber wegen der fehlenden Gummiummantelung hätte ich mir das andere Set kaufen sollen. Schade. Sie funktionieren ja, sodass ich hier nicht noch mal investieren werde.


----------



## Felger (13. August 2021)

bei Werkzeug ist aber Chrom-Vanadium dem Edelstahl vorzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (13. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Mist. Nicht wegen des Materials aber wegen der fehlenden Gummiummantelung hätte ich mir das andere Set kaufen sollen. Schade. Sie funktionieren ja, sodass ich hier nicht noch mal investieren werde.


Kann man  die Gummiummantelung nicht runterschneiden? Wenn sie so stört....
Oder ist die eventuell verklebt?


----------



## Felger (13. August 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Kann man  die Gummiummantelung nicht runterschneiden? Wenn sie so stört....
> Oder ist die eventuell verklebt?



bei mir ging die von selbst ab   
anschließend passt das natürlich nicht mehr mit dem Halter

ich komme auch mit den Proxxon besser zurecht


			PROXXON - Winkelschlüsselsätze
		

irgendwie nudeln mir die Wera die Schraubenköpfe besser aus


----------



## goldencore (13. August 2021)

Den Proxxon habe ich auch und kann ihn empfehlen.


----------



## boarderking (13. August 2021)

bei mir gehen die Gummis auch ab- der Edelstahl war mir neu- sieht ja sehr geil aus - und guter Preis...


----------



## platt_ziege (13. August 2021)

> die ION Protektorsocken gibts in verschiedenen Farben und Größen um bisher - von mir - noch nie gesehene 24€


hmm, da sie ja eher eng ausfallen, kommt man mit 46er schuhgrösse wohl ohne fremde hilfe nicht rein, oder?
lieber solche socken, oder reine schienbeinschoner, die man bei bedarf unterwegs auch wieder ausziehen kann???


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Mist. Nicht wegen des Materials aber wegen der fehlenden Gummiummantelung hätte ich mir das andere Set kaufen sollen. Schade. Sie funktionieren ja, sodass ich hier nicht noch mal investieren werde.



Edelstahl brauchst nur bei Edelstahl Schrauben. Damit die Edelstahlschrauben nicht das Rosten anfangen.
Bei Bearbeitung von Edelstahl ist allgemein auf das richtige Werkzeug zu achten. 



Felger schrieb:


> bei Werkzeug ist aber Chrom-Vanadium dem Edelstahl vorzuziehen



Defintiv!


----------



## Don Stefano (13. August 2021)

Ich hab bisher auf Wiha geschwört und so etwas benutzt: https://www.wiha.com/de/de/werkzeug...67/stiftschluessel-set-im-prostar-halter?c=23
Das Profil von Wera sieht aber interessant aus. Gibt's da schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (14. August 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das Profil von Wera sieht aber interessant aus. Gibt's da schon Erfahrungen?


Länger im Einsatz, finde die sitzen echt stramm. Direkter Vergleich mit einem Noname 4'er Inbus Bit ergibt: der Noname hat sich schon in den Schrauben Kopf genudelt, der Hex-Plus sitzt super und nudelt nix aus.


----------



## suoixon (16. August 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> bei Werkzeug ist aber Chrom-Vanadium dem Edelstahl vorzuziehen


Edelstahl ist in der Hinsicht zu weich. Könnte aus meiner Sicht eh mehr Innenvielzahn am Rad verbaut werden.

ich hab seit Jahren den Wera 950 PKL, gab es mal als Geschenk nach einem Praktikum (
Bohren drehen Fräsen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. August 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Mavic crossmax Carbon boost Laufradsatz 27,5 SRAM XD oder Shimano hg
> 1.488,95 € Standardpreis
> 499,90 €Sonderpreis
> 
> ...





fx:flow schrieb:


> Da wäre ich vorsichtig, sieht nach Fake-Shop aus.


Ich habe dort schon bestellt, obwohl beim Anblick der Seite schon einige Alarmglocken angehen. Auf eine Anfrage über den Chat habe ich aber eine freundliche Antwort ohne Rechtschreibfehler erhalten und Paypal wird auch angeboten. Trotz mulmigem Gefühl hat alles sehr gut funktioniert. Ist wohl ein Hinterhof-Geschäft, in dem viele Restposten und Konkursmasse über die Ladentheke gehen.


----------



## michael66 (16. August 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich habe dort schon bestellt, obwohl beim Anblick der Seite schon einige Alarmglocken angehen. Auf eine Anfrage über den Chat habe ich aber eine freundliche Antwort ohne Rechtschreibfehler erhalten und Paypal wird auch angeboten. Trotz mulmigem Gefühl hat alles sehr gut funktioniert. Ist wohl ein Hinterhof-Geschäft, in dem viele Restposten und Konkursmasse über die Ladentheke gehen.


Ich habe dort über eBay Kleinanzeigen auch schon was gekauft,hat alles gut geklappt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. August 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> Warum soll das ein Fake shop sein, sieht eher nach einem Online Shop eines kleineren Ladens aus. Gibt sogar 2.Wahl Artikel usw. und generell nix zu billig, eher normal Preisig.





hulster schrieb:


> Solange Bezahlvarianten Paypal, Kreditkarte etc. möglich sind, sollte ein Shop ok sein. Kriegt man ja dann problemlos wieder.
> Aber wenn ein Shop einen zur Vorkasse zu bewegen sucht, sollte man hellhörig werden.





BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich habe dort schon bestellt, obwohl beim Anblick der Seite schon einige Alarmglocken angehen.


Was schmeißt da bei dir die Alarmglocken an?
Ich kann s grad nicht nachvollziehen 🤔

Es gibt sowohl PayPal,als auch ein Impressum.


----------



## fx:flow (16. August 2021)

Habe nur kurz googeln können, aber Rechtschreibfehler auf der Homepage, die Links unten, u.a. Impressum, funktionieren nicht (oben schon, ja), gibt man 5mountains ein, kommt eigentlich nur ein Facebook-Acc. mit einem Like raus, keine Google-Firmenkarte, unter Kontakt keine Telefonnummer, nur eine Mobilnr. im Impressum, Firmenanschrift laut Google Maps offensichtlich ein Privathaus im Wohngebiet.

Sorry (und ja auch gut), wenn der Shop doch legitim ist! Happy shopping


----------



## Daniel1893 (16. August 2021)

hab dort auch schon einen Rollentrainer als 2. Wahl bestellt. Alles einwandfrei und ohne Probleme


----------



## Epictetus (18. August 2021)

XT 4 Kolben für 300 EUR ein Schnäppchen. wtf. Und ich hab noch für 239 EUR n Set Saints besorgt.

- ok, das war auch 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (18. August 2021)

Die Lyrik ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich günstig. Wenn man "verfügbar" als Schnäppchen sieht dann vielleicht.


----------



## xlacherx (18. August 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> XT 4 Kolben für 300 EUR ein Schnäppchen. wtf. Und ich hab noch für 239 EUR n Set Saints besorgt.
> 
> - ok, das war auch 2015


Ich hab mir auch mal n Satz XTR-9120 für 350€ gekauft... aber halt vor 3 Jahren... da lag das zeug überall auf Lager. 
Aktuell ist der Preis von 300€ für ne Lagernde XT halt (leider ) gut.


----------



## morph027 (18. August 2021)

Ja, furchtbar. Ich hab jetzt 4 Monate auf meine Magura MT5 im Set für 150€ gewartet und wollte einfach nicht stornieren bei dem Preis 

Lieferbar ist das neue Angebot. Schlimm.


----------



## Drahtacus (18. August 2021)

Ich muss ja zugeben, das ich mein komplettes Projekt mit den Angeboten von BC realisieren konnte. Ich habe dort ein Komplettes Rad, bis auf den Rahmen, zu mMn akzeptablen Sale-Preisen geordert. Die Gruppe habe ich bei Mantel geschossen. Die ganze Welt sucht Schaltungskomponenten und die Niederländer packen die in den Sale. Verrückt


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. August 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch mal n Satz XTR-9120 für 350€ gekauft... aber halt vor 3 Jahren... da lag das zeug überall auf Lager.
> Aktuell ist der Preis von 300€ für ne Lagernde XT halt (leider ) gut.


im Ernst? Ich verfolge eigentlich nur Verschleißteile, da ist es ja schon unverschämt, aber bei Bremsen auch? 300€ ist echt mega heftig für ne XT Anlage. Und das bringt noch mehr Leute dazu einfach Zeug zu bestellen, irgendwann geliefert zu bekommen und dann bei Kleinanzeigen für >20% über UVP zu verticken. Einfach ätzend. Ich hab hier auch unbenutze GRX Di2 Hebel oder ein unbenutzes MT8 RaceLine Set, trotzdem inseriere ich sie nicht einfach um damit Geld zu machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2021)

Ob das Zeug auf Lager liegt oder nicht wissen wir doch nicht.
Ich würde als Verkäufer auch das Angebot knapp halten, dann sind Nachfrage und Preis automatisch hoch...


----------



## Remux (18. August 2021)

Bei BD sogar für 759€, also alles andere als ein Schnäppchen.









						Lyrik Ultimate RC2 29" DebonAir Tapered Boost
					

Super reibungsarme SKF-Dichtungen und Maxima-Plush-Dämpfungsöl arbeiten Hand in Hand, um Reibung und Geräuschentwicklung zu reduzieren und dir eine unvergleichliche Gabelperformance zu bieten: Von Sonnenaufgang bis zum...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## BigJohn (18. August 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde als Verkäufer auch das Angebot knapp halten, dann sind Nachfrage und Preis automatisch hoch...


Joa und die umgesetzte Menge gering. So funktioniert der Markt nicht


----------



## Ampelhasser (18. August 2021)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Cannondale MTB C1 Riser Carbon Mountainbike-Lenker bei Zweirad Stadler für 69,99 EU


Der Lenker ist mittlerweile angekommen. Das Cannondale Branding ist schön unauffällig. 208 Gramm bei 780mm Breite.


----------



## seven21 (18. August 2021)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Direttissima lieferbar 900€


Von BC:
Hinweis: Wir versuchen die Lieferzeiten für diese Bremse durch reservierte Produktionsplätze bei Trickstuff zu verkürzen. 
Daher bieten wir die Bremse nur in den vorkonfigurierten Farben an.
Je nach Nachfrage kann die Lieferzeit jedoch bis zu 7 Monate in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heliusdh (18. August 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Von BC:
> Hinweis: Wir versuchen die Lieferzeiten für diese Bremse durch reservierte Produktionsplätze bei Trickstuff zu verkürzen.
> Daher bieten wir die Bremse nur in den vorkonfigurierten Farben an.
> Je nach Nachfrage kann die Lieferzeit jedoch bis zu 7 Monate in Anspruch nehmen.


Lieferbar ist bei BC normal auf Lager, sonst steht etwas anderes


----------



## platt_ziege (18. August 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> XT 4 Kolben für 300 EUR ein Schnäppchen. wtf.


wenn jahrelang reine phantasiepreise im mtb bereich gezahlt werden, ist das halt in solchen situationen dann normal.
und wenn jetzt alle auch diese preise zahlen, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit dass diese am ende dann so bzw ähnlich bleiben nicht grad gering.
dieses prinzip sollte doch jeder z.b. vonner tanke eigentlich kennen, nur das da die notwendigkeit eine völlig andere ist, was aber eben auch ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## Sanchopancho (20. August 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1325737


tolles Bild, aber welcher Shop ist das?


----------



## Flo7 (20. August 2021)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> tolles Bild, aber welcher Shop ist das?


R2 bike!

ist verfügbar jetzt das neue Schnäppchen?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. August 2021)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> tolles Bild, aber welcher Shop ist das?


sorry, hab's nachgetragen. Dachte diese Art der Artikelauflistung würde jeder erkennen, dass das R2 ist.


Flo7 schrieb:


> ist verfügbar jetzt das neue Schnäppchen?


ich hab hier letztens noch von 299€ für das XT Set bei BC gelesen, da fande ich die aktuellen Preise bei R2 schon besser.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. August 2021)

CKatWeb schrieb:


> Von Mydealz geklaut
> Amazon:
> XT 1x12 Kurbel für 53,89€


Heftig! das sind 60% off
Wie findet man sowas bei mydealz? also sowas Fahrrad spezifisches?


----------



## Flo7 (20. August 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Heftig! das sind 60% off
> Wie findet man sowas bei mydealz? also sowas Fahrrad spezifisches?


In dem man den Deal Alarm Amazon eingeschalten hat, zumindest wenn’s bei Amazon ist 

Bei mir steht übrigends schon 121€...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> In dem man den Deal Alarm Amazon eingeschalten hat, zumindest wenn’s bei Amazon ist


und wie stellt man die Fahrrad spezifik ein? oder muss man sich über den jeweiligen Artikel informieren lassen?


----------



## Flo7 (20. August 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> und wie stellt man die Fahrrad spezifik ein? oder muss man sich über den jeweiligen Artikel informieren lassen?



Deal Alarme kann bei Mydealz aktivieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (20. August 2021)

CKatWeb schrieb:


> Von Mydealz geklaut
> Amazon:
> XT 1x12 Kurbel für 53,89€


Über den Link sind's 80 Tacken. 🤔


----------



## seblubb (20. August 2021)

CKatWeb schrieb:


> Von Mydealz geklaut
> Amazon:
> XT 1x12 Kurbel für 53,89€





Flo7 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht übrigends schon 121€...





nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Über den Link sind's 80 Tacken. 🤔


Ich biete 67,nochwas 🤔


----------



## der-gute (20. August 2021)

Wie denn jetzt?
Würde sie kaufen wollen!


----------



## fexbru (20. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ich biete 67,nochwas 🤔


dito


----------



## Tbuschi (20. August 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Über den Link sind's 80 Tacken. 🤔


Hab gerade vor 15min geschaut, gestiegen auf 63,.. und jetzt 80, Hammer...


----------



## spiky76 (20. August 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Über den Link sind's 80 Tacken. 🤔


Eben noch 66 - Amazon passt bekanntlich dynamisch nach Nachfrage an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (20. August 2021)

Als ich geklickt hatte waren es noch 53,xx 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Flo7 (20. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ich biete 67,nochwas 🤔



Mit Versand nach Österreich wird mir das günstige Nagbeot gar nicht angezeigt!
Stell ich um auf Versand DE seh ich das Angebot!

Kenn ich so bis jetzt nur von den Spirituosen...


----------



## fexbru (20. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mit Versand nach Österreich wird mir das günstige Nagbeot gar nicht angezeigt!
> Stell ich um auf Versand DE seh ich das Angebot!
> 
> Kenn ich so bis jetzt nur von den Spirituosen...


ist das neue Sicherheitsystem von Amazon, dass du uns nicht die ganzen Schnäppchen wegkaufst


----------



## Flo7 (20. August 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> ist das neue Sicherheitsystem von Amazon, dass du uns nicht die ganzen Schnäppchen wegkaufst



Na zum Glück hab ich auch ne deutsche Lieferadresse 

Ich hab aber eh schon zwei komplette XT Gruppen am Lager liegen 😅


----------



## k0p3 (20. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Na zum Glück hab ich auch ne deutsche Lieferadresse
> 
> Ich hab aber eh schon zwei komplette XT Gruppen am Lager liegen 😅



Bist Du Bike24?


----------



## Flo7 (20. August 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Bist Du Bike24?



Könnte man bei meinen Lagerstand fast glauben 😂


----------



## DerHackbart (20. August 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Als ich geklickt hatte waren es noch 53,xx 🤷🏼‍♂️


Me too


----------



## BigJohn (20. August 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Bist Du Bike24?


Nur mal so am Rande: bike24 hat 0 XT-Gruppen auf Lager


----------



## der-gute (20. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Na zum Glück hab ich auch ne deutsche Lieferadresse
> 
> Ich hab aber eh schon zwei komplette XT Gruppen am Lager liegen 😅


Klingt ziemlich pathologisch…


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. August 2021)

bin gespannt ob die Glücklichen überhaupt eine richtige Kurbel mit beiden Armen bekommen. Kettenblatt wird wohl nicht dabei sein, und damit sind die 54€ doch auch gar nicht mehr sooo günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (20. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Könnte man bei meinen Lagerstand fast glauben 😂



Womit kann ich am besten um Deine Freundschaft buhlen?


----------



## hardtails (20. August 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> bin gespannt ob die Glücklichen überhaupt eine richtige Kurbel mit beiden Armen bekommen. Kettenblatt wird wohl nicht dabei sein, und damit sind die 54€ doch auch gar nicht mehr sooo günstig.


Dann schickste halt zurück, ist ja nicht so wie bei deiner Heirat, gekauft wie gesehen


----------



## weazelxy (20. August 2021)

CKatWeb schrieb:


> Von Mydealz geklaut
> Amazon:
> XT 1x12 Kurbel für 53,89€


Scheint vorbei zu sein. Jetzt wieder > 90€


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. August 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> Dann schickste halt zurück, ist ja nicht so wie bei deiner Heirat, gekauft wie gesehen


jupp, bei amazon kein Problem!


----------



## DerHackbart (20. August 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> jupp, bei amazon kein Problem!


Kettenblatt wird wirklich keines dabei sein. Laut der angegeben Shimano Nummer sind es nur beide Kurbelarme.

Ich habe ja auch Mal spaßeshalber eine bestellt. Mal sehen was ankommt. Wenn s mir nicht passt geht's zurück.


----------



## der-gute (21. August 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Wenn s mir nicht passt geht's zurück.


Oder du meldest dich 😉


----------



## DerHackbart (21. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Oder du meldest dich 😉


Ist vermerkt!


----------



## schobbeschorle (21. August 2021)

Suche Rahmenkit 29" für Selbstaufbau im Bereich 130-150mm (Trail / Downcountry). Alu / Carbon. Hat jemand Schnapper gefunden?


----------



## Fluhbike (21. August 2021)

Morgen macht bike24 irgend ne aktion auf bikes🤷


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (22. August 2021)

Lieferbare und günstiger als anderswo (eig. aber Normalpreis von "früher"™):
SRAM XG-1275 12-fach Kassette 10-50 159€​SRAM XG-1275 12-fach Kassette 10-52 165€​


----------



## bernhard_s (22. August 2021)

Ich habe mir vorletzte Woche das Wolf Tooth EnCase Bar Kit One Multitool Set bei Bike Components für 99,99 Euro gekauft:









						Wolf Tooth Components EnCase System Bar Kit One Werkzeugset
					

Das Wolf Tooth Components EnCase System Bar Kit One Werkzeugset ist das komplett EnCase System inklusive 14-Funktionen-Multitool, Kettennieter-Tubelesswerkzeug-Tool und zweier Storage Sleeves Behälter zum Verstauen der Werkzeuge im Lenker. Spezifikat




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Simon Katsch (22. August 2021)

bernhard_s schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorletzte Woche das Wolf Tooth EnCase Bar Kit One Multitool Set bei Bike Components für 99,99 Euro gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann det was?warum das und nicht das von oneup?Bin auch immerwieder am überlegen aber das von WT kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## bernhard_s (22. August 2021)

Ich habe wohl leider den falschen Fred benutzt.....ich habe mal um Verschieben gebeten.



Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Kann det was?



Guckst du hier:









						Das beste integrierte MTB-Multitool: 6 Tools für Gabel und Lenker im Test
					

Wir haben uns sechs MTB-Multitools für die Integration in Gabelschaft oder Lenker genauer angeschaut. Hier ist der große Test!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich finde es sehr praktisch, vor allem weil ich nicht jedes mal in die Garage zur Bike-Werkzeug-Tasche laufen muss, wenn ich spontan am Bike mal was schrauben möchte.

Den Kettennieter musste ich gestern leider schon benutzen.

Das hat top funktioniert.... 👍 





__





						6 integrierte MTB-Multitools für Gabel und Lenker im Test: Welches Werkzeug bietet am meisten?
					

6 integrierte MTB-Multitools für Gabel und Lenker im Test: Welches Werkzeug bietet am meisten?  Der Trend geht hin zu aufgeräumten und integrierten Lösungen. Das gilt nicht nur für im Rahmen verschwundene Kabel, sondern auch für Multitools – dank derer man möglichst wenig Gepäck am Körper tragen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Simon Katsch (22. August 2021)

Top,danke für die Ausführungen


----------



## ulli! (22. August 2021)

Der Hibike-Shop will nicht so, kann nicht mehr als 1 Artikel in den Warenkorb legen.
Hat das noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. August 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Der Hibike-Shop will nicht so, kann nicht mehr als 1 Artikel in den Warenkorb legen.
> Hat das noch wer?


Geht problemlos


----------



## un..inc (23. August 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> bin gespannt ob die Glücklichen überhaupt eine richtige Kurbel mit beiden Armen bekommen. Kettenblatt wird wohl nicht dabei sein, und damit sind die 54€ doch auch gar nicht mehr sooo günstig.


Ja, es kam eine RICHTIGE Kurbel mit zwei Armen, Werkzeug für die Kettenblatt-Montage, jedoch ohne Kettenblatt...
Für 53€ lässt sich da nicht meckern. 
Ein günstiges SLX oder 3rd-Party -Kettenblatt drauf und gut ist.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. August 2021)

CKatWeb schrieb:


> Von Mydealz geklaut
> Amazon:
> XT 1x12 Kurbel für 53,89€





un..inc schrieb:


> Ja, es kam eine RICHTIGE Kurbel mit zwei Armen, Werkzeug für die Kettenblatt-Montage, jedoch ohne Kettenblatt...
> Für 53€ lässt sich da nicht meckern.
> Ein günstiges SLX oder 3rd-Party -Kettenblatt drauf und gut ist.


Kann ich bestätigen.
Soeben angekommen. Brandneu, Karton noch nie geöffnet. Beide Arme mit DM-Befestigungsring für die KB Montage und sogar ein wertiges Werkzeug für die DM Aufnahme. Kettenblatt kostet zusätzlich etwa 50-55€ (Garbaruk). Das bringt die Kurbel auf 110€. Somit immernoch günstiger als die aktuellen Angebote ohne KB (~120€).
Ob das Werkzeug immer enthalten ist keine Ahnung. Kostet bei R2 jedoch auch nochmal 12,50€.
Ein wahres Schnäppchen! Großes Danke nochmals an @CKatWeb !!!


----------



## jatschek (23. August 2021)

Das Werkzeug ist immer dabei. Shimano halt.


----------



## Jaerrit (23. August 2021)

175er Kurbel is doch so wie 26“, Hauptsache Ihr Ewiggestrigen glaubt auch noch ihr habt nen Schnäppchen gemacht, und die lachen sich ins Fäustchen das sie die nicht verschrotten müssen


----------



## ekm (23. August 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> 175er Kurbel is doch so wie 26“, Hauptsache Ihr Ewiggestrigen glaubt auch noch ihr habt nen Schnäppchen gemacht, und die lachen sich ins Fäustchen das sie die nicht verschrotten müssen


Ich habe zwar keine Kurbel gekauft, aber warum 175mm nicht mehr aktuell sind, habe ich nicht mitbekommen 😳


----------



## sworks2013 (23. August 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> 175er Kurbel is doch so wie 26“, Hauptsache Ihr Ewiggestrigen glaubt auch noch ihr habt nen Schnäppchen gemacht, und die lachen sich ins Fäustchen das sie die nicht verschrotten müssen


?? Erklär doch mal bitte


----------



## Nd-60 (23. August 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine Kurbel gekauft, aber warum 175mm nicht mehr aktuell sind, habe ich nicht mitbekommen 😳


Zu lang. Wg Bodenfreiheit moderner fullys.

+Selbst gemeldet wg. Erklärung


----------



## ekm (23. August 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Zu lang. Wg Bodenfreiheit moderner fullys.
> 
> +Selbst gemeldet wg. Erklärung


Wegen Bodenfreiheit..?! 🤣 Also selbst mit einer 165er Kinderkurbel hat man dann wahnsinnige 10mm mehr Bodenfreiheit..🤦‍♂️
Und wie ist die Begründung für HT..???


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. August 2021)

Ja, Kurbel ist gekommen - jetzt fehlt mir noch das Kettenblatt, Schaltwerk, Trigger, Kassette, Kette, nen Freilauf ( 1x DT Swiss, 1 x für Bontrager)  & Trigger. Legt euch mal ins Zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (23. August 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Wegen Bodenfreiheit..?! 🤣 Also selbst mit einer 165er Kinderkurbel hat man dann wahnsinnige 10mm mehr Bodenfreiheit..🤦‍♂️
> Und wie ist die Begründung für HT..???



Es sind 10mm mehr, ob es in deiner Welt eine Rolle spielt ist nicht relevant. Einigen ist sowas wichtig.
Außerdem bringt eine längere Kurbel keinen Zugewinn an Effizienz. Dazu gibt's Studien.

Du wolltest eine Erklärung.


----------



## k0p3 (23. August 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Zu lang. Wg Bodenfreiheit moderner fullys.
> 
> +Selbst gemeldet wg. Erklärung





430er schrieb:


> Eigengemeldet! Es heißt eigengemeldet!!!!!!!11!!!111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!elf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!drölf!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seblubb (23. August 2021)

Ist halt kein Thema für den Durchschnittsliftjohnny 

Studie zu Kurbellänge


----------



## ekm (23. August 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Es sind 10mm mehr, ob es in deiner Welt eine Rolle spielt ist nicht relevant. Einigen ist sowas wichtig.
> Außerdem bringt eine längere Kurbel keinen Zugewinn an Effizienz. Dazu gibt's Studien.
> 
> Du wolltest eine Erklärung.



Ich dachte ich habe was verpasst 😉 

Ich war auch immer der Meinung, dass die Kurbelarme an Stellen wo es eng wird nichts unten zu suchen haben. Aber moderne Fullys werden dann sicher auch mit moderner Fahrweise bewegt.

Aber wenn die Kurbel kürzer wird, steigt die Sattelhöhe um diese 10mm. Der Ansatz des tieferen Tretlagers für einen tieferen Schwerpunkt wird somit wieder wett gemacht oder?! 

Aber lassen wir das, hat nix mit Schnäppchen zu tun. Ich glaube ja immer noch insgeheim, deine Begründung war Ironie 🍻


----------



## k0p3 (23. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ist halt kein Thema für den Durchschnittsliftjohnny
> 
> Studie zu Kurbellänge



Hab ich doch gewusst, dass ich mit meinen 170er bei der Weltelite mitfahren kann


----------



## Nd-60 (23. August 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich habe was verpasst 😉
> 
> Ich war auch immer der Meinung, dass die Kurbelarme an Stellen wo es eng wird nichts unten zu suchen haben. Aber moderne Fullys werden dann sicher auch mit moderner Fahrweise bewegt.
> 
> ...


Du fährst also im Sitzen und mit den pedalen auf halb 12 Stellung?

Bergauf über ein Wurzeligen/steinigen und welligen trail kann dieser 1cm entscheidend sein. Vor allem am vollgefederten Rad.

Und Berg ab steht man für gewöhnlich, da ist die kurbellänge zweitrangig. Und selbst da kann bei ungünstigen Landungen jeder mm zählen 

------

Die charger 2 Kartusche für die Pike müsste doch auch bei 29Zoll passen. Nur mit weniger Federweg. Oder nicht?


----------



## Fluhbike (23. August 2021)

Also ich hab auf 175mm umgebaut, da ich für 200 ne komplette xx1 gruppe gekriegt hab.  Und die ist defintiv eigentlich zu lang...


----------



## imun (24. August 2021)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Also ich hab auf 175mm umgebaut, da ich für 200 ne komplette xx1 gruppe gekriegt hab.  Und die ist defintiv eigentlich zu lang...


Ich nehm deine XX1 Kurbel gerne für 54€


----------



## rosso80 (24. August 2021)

Laurenzz schrieb:


> Versandkostenfrei bike components
> 
> ZBUK9EJP


Hallo, geht nicht mehr, war der nur für gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (24. August 2021)

rosso80 schrieb:


> Hallo, geht nicht mehr, war der nur für gestern?


Die Codes gelten immer nur tageweise....


----------



## goldencore (24. August 2021)

Kann jemand etwas zu dem TLD Protektorenshirt sagen?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (24. August 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu dem TLD Protektorenshirt sagen?


Meinste das?


supperharry schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kauf mir nix mehr ohne Reißverschluss - auf den Ausdruckstanz auf dem Parkplatz, um mich aus dem verschwitzten Ding zu pellen, verzichte ich gerne.
N Kumpel hat das Ding, Schutz ist gut (getesteterweise).


----------



## kordesh (24. August 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu dem TLD Protektorenshirt sagen?



Es hat keinen Reißverschluss zum ausziehen. Für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium, egal wie gut aufgeteilt ich die Polster da finde.

Edit: zwei doofe, ein Gedanke 🤪


----------



## goldencore (24. August 2021)

Das leuchtet ein!


----------



## Cockrock (24. August 2021)

Moin
Hat jemand verfügbare Empfehlungen für Bremsbeläge?
Aliexpress oder andere Drittanbieter
Passend für GRX und 105 (R7000)
Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (24. August 2021)

.


----------



## xlacherx (24. August 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Zu lang. Wg Bodenfreiheit moderner fullys.
> 
> +Selbst gemeldet wg. Erklärung


Soll ich mal was sagen... ich fahr selbst am Nomad V4 ne 175er Kurbel... ;-) wenn man biss aufpasst, oder halt sein Fahrstil anpasst, geht das auch ohne Probleme - und man hat nen längeren Hebel ;-)


----------



## Montigomo (24. August 2021)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Moin
> Hat jemand verfügbare Empfehlungen für Bremsbeläge?
> Aliexpress oder andere Drittanbieter
> Passend für GRX und 105 (R7000)
> Merci



China-Teile - Laber-Thread​





						China-Teile - Laber-Thread
					

Nachdem es hier immer wieder Erfahrungen mit Einkäufen aus China gibt, diese aber im allgemeinen Laberthread, etc. untergehen, soll das hier ein China-Laber-Thread werden. Gewünscht ist:  Artikel mit genauer Bezeichnung, wenn möglich den passenden Link gute Erfahrungen mit bestimmtem Verkäufern...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. August 2021)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Moin
> Hat jemand verfügbare Empfehlungen für Bremsbeläge?
> Aliexpress oder andere Drittanbieter
> Passend für GRX und 105 (R7000)
> Merci


 bestelle immer hier organische Beläge und bin damit sehr zufrieden









						brakepads.de Scheibenbremsbeläge
					

DISC-Beläge - ab 2,99€ - sicher - schnell - dt. Gewährleistungsrecht




					www.brakepads.de


----------



## goldencore (24. August 2021)

Finde die auch ok, wobei ich ein paar Mal etwas zufeilen musste, damit sie in den Sattel gepasst haben.


----------



## Montigomo (24. August 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen.
> Soeben angekommen. Brandneu, Karton noch nie geöffnet. Beide Arme mit DM-Befestigungsring für die KB Montage und sogar ein wertiges Werkzeug für die DM Aufnahme. Kettenblatt kostet zusätzlich etwa 50-55€ (Garbaruk). Das bringt die Kurbel auf 110€. Somit immernoch günstiger als die aktuellen Angebote ohne KB (~120€).
> Ob das Werkzeug immer enthalten ist keine Ahnung. Kostet bei R2 jedoch auch nochmal 12,50€.
> Ein wahres Schnäppchen! Großes Danke nochmals an @CKatWeb !!!
> ...


Ich habe die Kurbel für 67 EUR gekauft und denke mir werde sie trotzdem behalten. Billiger wird eher nicht.


----------



## Jaerrit (24. August 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kurbel für 67 EUR gekauft und denke mir werde sie trotzdem behalten. Billiger wird eher nicht.


----------



## TearZz (24. August 2021)

Suche noch preisgünstige Bremshebel Shimano SLX/XT. Irgendwer ein Angebot gesehen?
Habe jetzt vieles nur nicht Lieferbar/Lieferzeit 3-4 Monate gefunden. Bei bike-discount gibts noch ein SLX Set für ca. 60€, würde mir die dann holen sofern niemand ein Schnäppchen-Tipp hat. Im Bikemarkt und ebay-kleinanzeigen gibts auch nix gutes..


----------



## LocoOno (24. August 2021)

Weiss jemand wo es günstige und leichte Alufelgen gibt? 29, Sram XD und so um 1750gramm. Einsatzbereich eher XC


----------



## der-gute (24. August 2021)

Pro-Tip: eine Felge hat keinen Freilauf 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halorider (24. August 2021)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo es günstige und leichte Alufelgen gibt? 29, Sram XD und so um 1750gramm. Einsatzbereich eher XC


Wenn du Laufräder meinst dann schau bei Slowbuild vorbei


----------



## davez (24. August 2021)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo es günstige und leichte Alufelgen gibt? 29, Sram XD und so um 1750gramm. Einsatzbereich eher XC


LRS gibt es immer wieder mal günstige bei den diversen Online Händlern. Wenn es nicht eilt, würde ich mal zum Herbst hin die Seiten checken und auch bei RCZ rein schauen. Oder auch mal in den China Freds nachfragen, wer dort gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Wobei sich halt günstig, stabil und leicht ausschließen...


----------



## Rick7 (25. August 2021)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo es günstige und leichte Alufelgen gibt? 29, Sram XD und so um 1750gramm. Einsatzbereich eher XC


1750 gramm wäre aber für nen xc Laufradsatz eh eher schwer. Da brauchst du eigentlich nix besonderes nehmen. Schafft man auch mit ner dt xm481 (30 mm Innenweite) oder eine Klasse darunter mit 350er Naben und ordentlichen Speichen.


----------



## hemorider (25. August 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> Suche noch preisgünstige Bremshebel Shimano SLX/XT. Irgendwer ein Angebot gesehen?
> Habe jetzt vieles nur nicht Lieferbar/Lieferzeit 3-4 Monate gefunden. Bei bike-discount gibts noch ein SLX Set für ca. 60€, würde mir die dann holen sofern niemand ein Schnäppchen-Tipp hat. Im Bikemarkt und ebay-kleinanzeigen gibts auch nix gutes..


60€ für 2 SLX und Lieferbar sind doch OK


----------



## Daniel1893 (25. August 2021)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo es günstige und leichte Alufelgen gibt? 29, Sram XD und so um 1750gramm. Einsatzbereich eher XC



Ich hab einen Satz von Slowbuild mit Newmen SL X.A.25 mit DT350 Naben für ca. 450€. Gewicht um die 1600g


----------



## Flo7 (25. August 2021)

Mal wieder Amazon Warehouse... bestellt AXS XX1 DUB Kurbel und gekommen eine SX!!


----------



## der-gute (25. August 2021)

Mal wieder Amazon Warehouse... bestellt AXS XX1 DUB Kurbel und gekommen eine SX!!


Flo7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1328461Anhang anzeigen 1328462


ich glaube, das sollte ein Zeichen sein…


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mal wieder Amazon Warehouse... bestellt AXS XX1 DUB Kurbel und gekommen eine SX!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1328461Anhang anzeigen 1328462


Jetzt ist die Frage ob der vorige Besitzer eine SX statt XX1 rein gepackt und zurück geschickt hat, oder der Verkäufer so dreist ist.


----------



## Epictetus (25. August 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Frage ob der vorige Besitzer eine SX statt XX1 rein gepackt und zurück geschickt hat, oder der Verkäufer so dreist ist.


Amazon hat das bestimmt nötig.

Wie immer ist das der Ablauf: Zurückschicken von anderer Ware in gleicher Verpackung, Geld zurück für den Käufer, Amazon stellts "geprüft" wieder zum verkauf ein, und Flo7 zieht die Arschkarte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. August 2021)

... auffällig oft bei Fahrradkomponenten. Ich kaufe oft bei WHD, bisher eigentlich fast immer einwandfrei Ware bekommen. Bei Fahrradkomponenten sieht man es oft, das hochwertiges gg. absolutes Einstiegssortiment ausgetauscht wird. Gabel, Kurbeln, etc. - ich selber hatte mal Ergongriffe "wie neu" gekauft, bekommen habe ich abgegrabbelte Griffe unterster Schublade. Da hat jemand seine Griffe ausgetauscht und die ollen returniert ... was manche für 30€ Tacken für einen Aufwand betreiben


----------



## Jaerrit (25. August 2021)

Ich frag mich was man mit ner XX1 Kurbel will, wenn man 2 komplette XT Gruppen zuhause liegen hat 🤭


----------



## md82 (25. August 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was man mit ner XX1 Kurbel will, wenn man 2 komplette XT Gruppen zuhause liegen hat 🤭


Besser haben, als brauchen. 😜

Ich hab auch noch 3 x Bremshebel, 2 x Schaltwerke, 1 x Kassette, 1 x Kurbel, 1 x Lenker-Vorbau, 2 x Luftdämpfer, 3 x Bremsscheibe, 5 x Bremsbeläge usw...

Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Lieferzeiten so angucke - joar ... Kann ruhig was kaputt gehen. Ich kann das Bike sofort wieder fit machen. Ich habe auch nur genau ein Bike, weshalb ich das gerne, egal wie, am laufen halten möchte. 😉👍🏻🦾


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. August 2021)

.... ich hab auch noch jede Menge Zeugs auf Lager. Haben ist besser als brauchen! Vor 2 Jahren musste ich quasi 4 Wochen pausieren weil kein Fahrradhändler Zeit hatte und mein LRS defekt war, jetzt habe ich Verschleissteile auf Lager inkl. einem Ersatz LRS und einem 2. Bike


----------



## Flo7 (25. August 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was man mit ner XX1 Kurbel will, wenn man 2 komplette XT Gruppen zuhause liegen hat 🤭



Ne günstige Kurbel kann man immer auf Lager legen... 
 Fällt bei dem Lagerstand gar nichts ins Gewicht 😂


----------



## sepplmail (25. August 2021)

Das Problem kann auch auftreten, wenn nicht nur Amazon als Verkäufer auftritt sondern auch Marketplace-Anbieter, die über Amazon versenden lassen ("Verkauf über XY, Versand durch Amazon"). 
Amazon ist dann der Kommissionär, also derjenige, der das Lager stellt. Der Kommittent, also der eigentliche Verkäufer, schickt seine Ware an Amazon und Amazon lagert für ihn ein und verschickt dann an den Endkunden. 
Das Problem ist, dass Amazon die eingeschickte Ware des Verkäufers zusammen mit den eigenen Artikeln am gleichen Lagerplatz lagert. So ist nicht mehr festzustellen, welcher Artikel im Lager tatsächlich woher stammt. So kann es auch bei "Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon" im ungünstigen Fall dazu kommen, dass man einen (falschen) Artikel bekommt, der eigentlich von einem Marketplace-Anbieter eingelagert wurde. 
Amazon ist da aber sehr kulant und kommt den Anbietern relativ schnell auf die Schliche, wenn die das nicht nur einmal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (26. August 2021)

in der Regel aber eher "freundliche" Mitbiker, hatte es auch schon mit platt gefahrener Kassette


----------



## xforce1 (26. August 2021)

Wenn du eine XX1 Gruppe als WHD Ware bestellst kann alles dabei sein. Hatten wir hier schon häufiger. Sogar eine gebrauchte NX Gruppe, wo dann die Kratzer mit schwarzem Filzstift übermalt wurden.


----------



## DaveGo (26. August 2021)

Hallo,
Zu welchen preisen ist eine axs schaltung upgrade kit denn „günstig“

gx unter 500
Axs xo1 unter ??
Und xx1 unter??
Das gleiche für ne sattelstütze axs 170 mm.

hat da jemand erfahrung?

Grüße ind danke


----------



## Remux (26. August 2021)

495 für die GX AXS war glaub ich bisher Tiefstpreis.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (27. August 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Das Problem kann auch auftreten, wenn nicht nur Amazon als Verkäufer auftritt sondern auch Marketplace-Anbieter, die über Amazon versenden lassen ("Verkauf über XY, Versand durch Amazon").
> Amazon ist dann der Kommissionär, also derjenige, der das Lager stellt. Der Kommittent, also der eigentliche Verkäufer, schickt seine Ware an Amazon und Amazon lagert für ihn ein und verschickt dann an den Endkunden.
> Das Problem ist, dass Amazon die eingeschickte Ware des Verkäufers zusammen mit den eigenen Artikeln am gleichen Lagerplatz lagert. So ist nicht mehr festzustellen, welcher Artikel im Lager tatsächlich woher stammt. So kann es auch bei "Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon" im ungünstigen Fall dazu kommen, dass man einen (falschen) Artikel bekommt, der eigentlich von einem Marketplace-Anbieter eingelagert wurde.
> Amazon ist da aber sehr kulant und kommt den Anbietern relativ schnell auf die Schliche, wenn die das nicht nur einmal machen.


Das ist Quatsch.
Amazon lagert nach geordnetem Chaos Prinzip. Da liegt niemals der gleiche Artikel mehrfach beisammen. Die liegen IMMER wo anders. Die Einlagerer, scannen das Produkt und dann den dazugehörigen Lagerplatz die können das dort hinpacken wo sie es wollen. Wichtig ist, es darf niemals gleiche oder ähnliche Artikel beieinander liegen. Und die "Puller", die dann die Waren zum verpacken raussuchen, bekommen vom System genau gesagt, welchen Artikel sie wo abholen sollen und scannen das dann auch entsprechend ab. So sollen Verwechslungen beim normalen Versand ausgeschlossen werden.

Wenn Du etwas von einem Marketplace Anbieter kaufst, dann bekommst Du auch genau diese Ware, und nicht das gleiche Produkt von Amazon oder einem dritten Marketplace Verkäufer.


----------



## momijishohin (27. August 2021)

__





						Sram GX1 Eagle AXS 12-Fach Schaltgruppenset Upgrade Kit - % SALE - Alle
					

Das Sram GX1 Eagle AXS 12-Fach Schaltgruppenset Upgrade Kit ist dein Einstieg in die Einfachheit des Wireless-Antriebs. Das Upgrade-Kit ist mit allen Eagle Ecosystem-Kassetten und -Kurbelarmen kompatibel.  Jetzt kannst du AXS erleben, ohne eine ganze Gru




					www.sportokay.com
				




SRAM GX Eagle AXS Upgrade-Kit
€ 474,29​


----------



## s3pp3l (27. August 2021)

momijishohin schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mir zeigt´s 557,99 € an


----------



## Mr_Chicks (27. August 2021)

Mit Code Final15 gibt es noch 15% auf alles.


----------



## JDEM (27. August 2021)




----------



## ekm (27. August 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> mir zeigt´s 557,99 € an


Im Kleingedruckten unter dem Preis steht der Rabatcode und wo er einlösbar ist 

Edit: Ist jetzt ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepplmail (27. August 2021)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch.
> Amazon lagert nach geordnetem Chaos Prinzip. Da liegt niemals der gleiche Artikel mehrfach beisammen. Die liegen IMMER wo anders. Die Einlagerer, scannen das Produkt und dann den dazugehörigen Lagerplatz die können das dort hinpacken wo sie es wollen. Wichtig ist, es darf niemals gleiche oder ähnliche Artikel beieinander liegen. Und die "Puller", die dann die Waren zum verpacken raussuchen, bekommen vom System genau gesagt, welchen Artikel sie wo abholen sollen und scannen das dann auch entsprechend ab. So sollen Verwechslungen beim normalen Versand ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Wenn Du etwas von einem Marketplace Anbieter kaufst, dann bekommst Du auch genau diese Ware, und nicht das gleiche Produkt von Amazon oder einem dritten Marketplace Verkäufer.


Das ist kein Quatsch und das kannst du auch in der amazon seller central, dem Verkäuferportal von FBA (Fulfillment by Amazon), nachlesen (ist aus Verkäufersicht geschrieben):



> Vermischter Lagerbestand mit Hersteller-Strichcode​Standardmäßig ist Ihr Verkäuferkonto so eingestellt, dass der Hersteller-Strichcode für berechtigte Artikel verwendet wird. Artikel in Ihrem Lagerbestand, die über den Hersteller-Strichcode identifiziert werden, können mit Artikeln des gleichen Produkts von anderen Verkäufern vermischt werden, die ebenfalls Hersteller-Strichcodes für diese Artikel verwenden.
> Wenn Sie Amazon erlauben, Ihren Lagerbestand zu vermischen, und ein Kunde ein Produkt bei Ihnen kauft, kann Amazon exakt dasselbe Produkt von einem anderen Verkäufer senden, um sicherzustellen, dass das Lieferversprechen eingehalten wird.
> Wenn die Produkte vermischt werden, verkaufen Sie die Einheit wie gewohnt an den Kunden und erhalten den Verkaufsbetrag gutgeschrieben. Wir tauschen dann ein exakt gleiches Produkt unter Ihnen und dem anderen Verkäufer, dessen Lagerbestand verwendet wurde, um die Bestellung zu versenden.


Quelle: https://sellercentral.amazon.de/gp/help/external/G200141480?language=de_DE

Dynamische/chaotische Lagerhaltung ist was anderes und meine ich auch nicht.


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2021)

moeder schrieb:


> Shimano Deore Bremsscheiben 160 mm 15€ und 180 mm 20€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is das das CL Pedant zur RT66?
Die is nämlich ganz geil…


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. August 2021)

@sepplmail  OK, gut zu wissen - erklärt jetzt aber aber schön wie es möglich ist das Amazton auch mal gefälschte Produkte verschickt. Gerade im Bereich von Parfümen passiert das abnormal häufig.


----------



## Catsoft (27. August 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Das ist kein Quatsch und das kannst du auch in der amazon seller central, dem Verkäuferportal von FBA (Fulfillment by Amazon), nachlesen (ist aus Verkäufersicht geschrieben):
> 
> 
> Quelle: https://sellercentral.amazon.de/gp/help/external/G200141480?language=de_DE
> ...



Wobei sich aus meiner Sicht die beiden Aussagen gar nicht widersprechen. Amazon scheint also für einen Artikel zur einen Strichcode zu verwenden, egal von welchem Händler. In der DV vermischen sich dann der Artikel von verschiedenen Anbietern und werden für die Auslieferung nicht mehr unterschieden. Physikalisch im Warenlager liegen die Artikel aber nicht beieinander. Die DV gibt einfach unabhängig  vom Anbieter den Lagerplatz für den nächsten Artikel in der Queue an.

So würde ich beide Aussagen zueinander bringen....


----------



## fone (27. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is das das CL Pedant zur RT66?
> Die is nämlich ganz geil…


Ist das überhaupt ein guter Preis?


----------



## moeder (27. August 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt ein guter Preis?


Guter Preis ist im Moment relativ. Aber sonst derzeit überall nur für 19 respektive 23 € zu bekommen. Somit also 15-20% Rabatt.


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2021)

Ich bin irgendwie überfragt, welche Scheiben zu den Shimano QR Naben meiner Frau passen…passen die denn?


----------



## seblubb (27. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich bin irgendwie überfragt, welche Scheiben zu den Shimano QR Naben meiner Frau passen…passen die denn?


hä? CL oder 6-Loch? was gips denn da zu "passen"?


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> hä? CL oder 6-Loch? was gips denn da zu "passen"?


Es gibt solche und solche CL Verzahnungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (27. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Es gibt solche und solche CL Verzahnungen.


Is korrekt, aber bei QR sollte das egal sein imho


----------



## Steefan (27. August 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> aber bei QR sollte das egal sein imho


sehe ich auch so... aber:



der-gute schrieb:


> Es gibt solche und solche CL Verzahnungen.


da würde ich widersprechen: Es gibt unterschiedliche Verschlussringe, aber die Verzahnung ist immer gleich.

Edit: Mit "Verzahnung" meinte ich natürlich die zwischen Zähnen und Bremscheibe, also die eigentliche Centerlockaufnahme... aber die Verschlussringe weisen ihrerseits natürlich auch eine Verzahnung auf.


----------



## Jaerrit (27. August 2021)

Steefan schrieb:


> Es gibt unterschiedliche Verschlussringe, aber die Verzahnung ist immer gleich.


Ja, korrekt. Verschlussring mit innenliegender Verzahnung (wie beim Kassettenverschluss, also mit Kassettenwerkzeug) oder hat aussenliegende Verzahnung (Tretlagerwerkzeug)


----------



## Mittern8 (27. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich bin irgendwie überfragt, welche Scheiben zu den Shimano QR Naben meiner Frau passen…passen die denn?





> 1x Center Lock Ring mit innenliegender Werkzeugaufnahme


Ja innenliegende Verzahnung passt bei Schnellspanner und 12 mm Steckachse, nicht aber bei 15 mm Achse.


----------



## Saltyballs84 (27. August 2021)

Ht die jemand bestellt?





						FOX RACING SHOX 2021 Fork 38 FLOAT 29" Factory E-Bike + 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (910-35-735)  RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>FOX RACING SHOX 2021 Fork 38 FLOAT 29" Factory E-Bike + 170mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (910-35-735) </strong></p> <p><strong>E-Bike+</strong><br /><strong><strong>Wheel Size: 29"</strong>Travel</strong>: 170mm<br /><strong>Damping</strong><sp




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				



Ist das die abgebildete oder die in der Beschreibung? Da les ich aus den Infos ne andere Gabel raus, oder liegt ich falsch?


----------



## md82 (27. August 2021)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> Ht die jemand bestellt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RCZ Überraschungsei. Bestellen und abwarten. 😉👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saltyballs84 (27. August 2021)

800 Flöten wären gut für die abgebildete, für ne Performance eher nicht...
Geht da Umtausch bei dem Laden? Kam noch nie auf die Idee was zurück zu schicken.


----------



## md82 (27. August 2021)

Saltyballs84 schrieb:


> 800 Flöten wären gut für die abgebildete, für ne Performance eher nicht...
> Geht da Umtausch bei dem Laden? Kam noch nie auf die Idee was zurück zu schicken.


Sicherlich. Musst den Rückversand dann wohl nur selbst tragen.

Jemand mit nem LRS hatte das schon mal. Weiß aber nicht mehr wer das war.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (27. August 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Musst den Rückversand dann wohl nur selbst tragen.
> 
> Jemand mit nem LRS hatte das schon mal. Weiß aber nicht mehr wer das war.


Zahl mit PayPal. 
Da kannst du dir den Rückversand falls nötig durch Paypal erstatten lassen.


----------



## tkbanker (27. August 2021)

Winter is coming...


----------



## Rynn94 (27. August 2021)

RockShox Super Deluxe RCT DebonAir Dämpfer 230x60/65mm für nur 189€

Die ganzen Dämpfer im Angebot von BC sind (laut den Fox-IDs) wohl alle nach Canyon Spezifikationen abgestimmt. Bei RS - z.B. bei dem Link - weiß man das ja nicht direkt, aber die Logos lassen vermuten, dass er zum 2019er Strive gehören könnte.

Ob die Canyon dann selbst in den Handel gebracht hat, da gleichzeitig RS und Fox verkauft werden?


----------



## luftschaukel (28. August 2021)

Und jetzt ist die Frage, ob das Canyon Setup auch für Trek passt?


----------



## Steefan (28. August 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist die Frage, ob das Canyon Setup auch für Trek passt?


Mein Vorschlag: Tipp den Code Deines Trek-Dämpfers auf der Fox-Seite ein:









						Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com
				




Dann erhältst Du sowas in der Art:

2017 Performance Series FLOAT​Part number: 972-72-115
Short ID: C6BP
Description: 2017, FLOAT DPS, P-S, A, 3pos Evol LV, Santa Cruz, Tallboy, 7.25, 1.75, 0.8 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb L, Standard Logo


Dann dasselbe Spielchen mit dem Code des betreffenden Canyon-Dämpfers... und mal vergleichen. Bei den Abkürzungen kannst Du Dich im "Federung & Co"- Subforum schlau machen.

BC schreibt aber auch häufig den Tune mit dazu, z.B.: "DCL DRL CMF"


----------



## Felger (28. August 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist die Frage, ob das Canyon Setup auch für Trek passt?



Dpx2 ist
tune dwrg
Part number: 973-05-243
Short ID: DWRG
Description: 2020, FLOAT DPX2, P-Se, A, 3pos-Adj, Evol LV, Canyon, M66 - Strive, 230, 60, 0.4 Spacer, CM, DRM, Rezi A F M+, Stealth Logo

Wen Canyon ordentlich gearbeitet hat sollte der Rock Shox ähnlich sein


----------



## luftschaukel (28. August 2021)

Hab nur RS Dämpfer und da steht Tune drauf 😉


----------



## Rynn94 (28. August 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Wen Canyon ordentlich gearbeitet hat sollte der Rock Shox ähnlich sein


Interessant, dass die RS Dämpfer dann mit L1 (Comp) und L (Rebound) ausgestattet sind, während bei Fox jeweils Medium verwendet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaruN (28. August 2021)

Edit


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2021)

FaruN schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab Risse in meinem hinteren Laufrad an den Speichenlöchern, nun bräuchte ich ein neues Laufrad.
> Sollte für den Endurogebrauch sein und so gut&günstig wie möglich sein
> 
> Hatte auf Bike Discount das DT SWISS E 1900 gefunden würde das passen bzw. hättet ihr ein besseres in Sicht?
> ...


Und was genau hat eine Kaufberatung mit Schnäppchen zu tun?

vielleicht lässt du dich einfach im Laufradforum beraten…


----------



## mip86 (28. August 2021)

mip86 schrieb:


> Thule Anhänger:
> 
> Chariot Sport 1 (853€) und Chariot Lite 1 (444€)
> 
> ...


Ja mein „Chariot Cross 1“ ist heute angekommen, genauer ein Chariot Lite… ist ja fast das gleiche. Engelhorn ist richtig Klasse. Das ist die zweite fehlgeschlagene Bestellung in 2 Wochen. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (28. August 2021)

Heute schon jemand den Versandkosten frei Code von BC erhalten?


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. August 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Heute schon jemand den Versandkosten frei Code von BC erhalten?


Surf halt eine Stunde auf deren Seite ohne Adblocker. 😁


----------



## null-2wo (28. August 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> xm481 (30 mm Innenweite) oder eine Klasse darunter mit 350er Naben und ordentlichen Speichen.


die kombi fahr ich in 27,5 und nonboost (@LocoOno am surge mit HG), wiegt glatte 1800 g mit DT swiss band und ventilen.


----------



## Rick7 (28. August 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> die kombi fahr ich in 27,5 und nonboost (@LocoOno am surge mit HG), wiegt glatte 1800 g mit DT swiss band und ventilen.


Hatte Sie als 29er mit cx ray Speichen und haben ohne  Band und Ventile 1780g gewogen.


----------



## LocoOno (28. August 2021)

Ja hauptsache billig. Mein Enduro lrs mit 1900g hat damals 250€ gekostet april 2020 darunter muss es sein sonst bekomme ich schlechte gewissen


----------



## null-2wo (28. August 2021)

sieht dir ähnlich... aber neu haste da schlechte chancen. guck ma nach ner kombi wie dt350+newmen sl a30, ds sollte etwa hinhauen. mit ner xa25 biste schon <1600...

fürs moxie?

€ @Rick7 ich muss gestehen, ich bin nicht 100% sicher wg. der spezifikation. der LRS war gelabelt als "M1600" und kam aus nem canyon strive WLS. die nabe is sicher ne 350er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoOno (28. August 2021)

Jau, ich gucke ma. 25mm innen reicht mir da auch mehr als dicke


----------



## Rick7 (29. August 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> sieht dir ähnlich... aber neu haste da schlechte chancen. guck ma nach ner kombi wie dt350+newmen sl a30, ds sollte etwa hinhauen. mit ner xa25 biste schon <1600...
> 
> fürs moxie?
> 
> € @Rick7 ich muss gestehen, ich bin nicht 100% sicher wg. der spezifikation. der LRS war gelabelt als "M1600" und kam aus nem canyon strive WLS. die nabe is sicher ne 350er.


Glaube (aber auch nicht sicher) dass die  nicht die xm481 sondern die ex 511 für die system Lrs verwenden. Zumindest beim 1700er ist es sicher ne 511er. OT bei mir Ende


----------



## Don Stefano (29. August 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Glaube (aber auch nicht sicher) dass die  nicht die xm481 sondern die ex 511 für die system Lrs verwenden. Zumindest beim 1700er ist es sicher ne 511er. OT bei mir Ende


Bei *M*1600 sollte es eigtl  die 481 sein, bei *E*1650 (hab ich beide) die 511.


----------



## seblubb (29. August 2021)

Laurenzz schrieb:


> (Falls kein Schnäppchen bitte kurz Hinweis, dann würde ich noch etwas mit dem Kauf warten 😂)


Stand Mittwoch ist das einer der günstigeren Preisen


----------



## Jaerrit (29. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Stand Mittwoch ist das einer der günstigeren Preisen


Reifen Dienstags im günstigsten, gerade am WE ist Verbrauchsmaterial etwas teurer ☝🏼


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Fox Defend D30 in Rot und vereinzelt in Schwarz für 31,50€ inkl. Versand
> 
> Gutscheincode für gratis versand und 10%:  *10extra*
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mir die auch vor einiger Zeit gekauft und getestet bzw. habe sie noch. Nach circa 3 Monaten sind sie vom An- und Ausziehen kaputt gegangen. Da gibt es so eine "Lasche" an der man beim Anziehen zieht, bei dieser ist die Naht aufgegangen. Ich habe sie bei BC reklamiert und neue bekommen. Bei diesen habe ich dann darauf geachtet, eben nicht nur die Lasche zu greifen sondern weiter drinnen hinter der Naht. Seit dem halten sie. Man sollte auch darauf achten, dass sie recht rau sind. D.h. wenn man sich mal den Rotz von der Nase abwischt, dann muss man sich im Klaren sein, dass der weiche Teil dafür nicht wirklich groß ist. Fand ich schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveGo (30. August 2021)

Ich fahre Enduro und würde gerne bald bei einer AXS Sattelstütze zugreifen. Ist es egal welche dicke ich nehme bei der Dicke des Sattelrohres. Die bikes haben eh immer 34,9. Mit Hülse kann ich ja auch ne 30.4 Stütze fahren. Frage mich nur ob es da Unterschiede gibt. Gewichtstechnisch bestimmt wenige Gramm.

Welcher Preis ist ein guter für ne 170er AXS. 649 Euro habe ich aktuell gesehen bei sportsokay.

Grüße


----------



## Soean (30. August 2021)

Es haben kaum bikes 34,9! Durchmesser der Sattelklemme ist nicht die der Vario... Da isses meistens 31.6 für enduro

Und nimm passend ohne hülse, r2 dauerhaft eig günstig - sonst abundzu mal knapp drunter


----------



## fone (30. August 2021)

30,4?


----------



## Nd-60 (30. August 2021)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Ich fahre Enduro und würde gerne bald bei einer AXS Sattelstütze zugreifen. Ist es egal welche dicke ich nehme bei der Dicke des Sattelrohres. Die bikes haben eh immer 34,9. Mit Hülse kann ich ja auch ne 30.4 Stütze fahren. Frage mich nur ob es da Unterschiede gibt. Gewichtstechnisch bestimmt wenige Gramm.
> 
> Welcher Preis ist ein guter für ne 170er AXS. 649 Euro habe ich aktuell gesehen bei sportsokay.
> 
> Grüße



Bikeyoke ist mWn  der einzige Hersteller der verschiede stützen baut. Da ist bei der 34.9 alles eine Nummer größer. Aber das kann Sackmann besser erklären.

Die bisherigen Reverbs hatten nur dickere Klemmrohre / Standrohre. Der Rest Unterschied sich nicht. Ob es bei der AXS anders ist. Keine Ahnung.
Ich würde da eher eine 30.9 oder 31.6 fahren und eine Hülse (vecnum ist besonders lang) verwenden. 1. Ist die dünne Stütze auch zu anderen Rahmen kompatibel und 2. Ist diese Variante leichter 



Soean schrieb:


> Es haben kaum bikes 34,9! Durchmesser der Sattelklemme ist nicht die der Vario... Da isses meistens 31.6 für enduro
> 
> Und nimm passend ohne hülse, r2 dauerhaft eig günstig - sonst abundzu mal knapp drunter



Liteville und auch Scott haben 34.9 Sitzrohre.


----------



## jatschek (30. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die auch vor einiger Zeit gekauft und getestet bzw. habe sie noch. Nach circa 3 Monaten sind sie vom An- und Ausziehen kaputt gegangen. Da gibt es so eine "Lasche" an der man beim Anziehen zieht, bei dieser ist die Naht aufgegangen. Ich habe sie bei BC reklamiert und neue bekommen. Bei diesen habe ich dann darauf geachtet, eben nicht nur die Lasche zu greifen sondern weiter drinnen hinter der Naht. Seit dem halten sie. Man sollte auch darauf achten, dass sie recht rau sind. D.h. wenn man sich mal den Rotz von der Nase abwischt, dann muss man sich im Klaren sein, dass der weiche Teil dafür nicht wirklich groß ist. Fand ich schade.



Für sowas gibt es ein Taschentuch und nicht den Handschuh...


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2021)

jatschek schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt es ein Taschentuch und nicht den Handschuh...


Na klar. Das hole ich aller 5 Min raus. Kutscherpfiff und weiter geht’s.


----------



## seblubb (30. August 2021)

jatschek schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt es ein Taschentuch und nicht den Handschuh...


leichter Nebel liegt über dem Wald, eine Gruppe gut gelaunter Männer mittleren Alters bewegt sich in quietschbunten Klamotten per Fahrrad durch den Wald.

"hey, wart mal kurz muss mein Näslein schnäuzen", nuschelte jatscheck

Er schlüpft aus dem linken Rucksackgurt, öffnet den Rucksack, kramt nach dem Ziplockbeutel mit der blau/weißen Packung - einmal feuchtes Nasentuch reicht ☝️, öffnet den Beutel, entnimmt die Taschentuchpackung, zupft behutsam das Taschentuch aus der Verpackung, das ganze retour, dabei immer das Taschentuch mit spitzen Fingern gehalten und bloß nicht die versiffte Jacke, das Ratt oder den Rucksack damit berühren!
Zwischenzeitlich läuft ihm der Schnodder schon bis zum Kinn, die Kumpels sind entnervt weiter und haben schon den nächsten Trail durchgenommen. jatschek hat ein vollgeschnoddertes Tempo in der Hand, steht alleine im Wald und -oh nein: ein Nieser bahnt sich an! 



Bitte Rückmeldung geben falls ein Stofftaschentuch gemeint ist, dann hab ich einen mit Bügeleisen, Weichspüler und Knoten 🤓


----------



## Jaerrit (30. August 2021)

Was seid ihr nur für Barbaren, vermutlich schüttelt ihr Euer Teil auch nur ab wenn ihr im Wald hinter den Baum schifft anstatt es stilvoll mit einem Taschentuch abzutupfen


----------



## tkbanker (30. August 2021)

-20% auf den Sale Preis innerhalb der nächsten Stunden ist mal ne Ansage. Es sind noch einige weitere Bike Schuhe im Sale!


----------



## jatschek (30. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> leichter Nebel liegt über dem Wald, eine Gruppe gut gelaunter Männer mittleren Alters bewegt sich in quietschbunten Klamotten per Fahrrad durch den Wald.
> 
> "hey, wart mal kurz muss mein Näslein schnäuzen", nuschelte jatscheck
> 
> ...


Krass, genauso ist es aber. Waren wir schon gemeinsam fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (30. August 2021)

jatschek schrieb:


> Krass, genauso ist es aber. Waren wir schon gemeinsam fahren?


Ich war der mit dem Dixi-Trailer ☝️


----------



## TearZz (30. August 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> -20% auf den Sale Preis innerhalb der nächsten Stunden ist mal ne Ansage. Es sind noch einige weitere Bike Schuhe im Sale!
> Anhang anzeigen 1331376Anhang anzeigen 1331377



Leider nur Größe 44 im Sale, Rest kost 170€ und dein angezeigter Preis, funktioniert nur als Neukunde mit 15€ extra Rabatt, sonst sind es 104€


----------



## tkbanker (30. August 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> Leider nur Größe 44 im Sale, Rest kost 170€ und dein angezeigter Preis, funktioniert nur als Neukunde mit 15€ extra Rabatt, sonst sind es 104€


Hab eben die Bestellbestätigung erhalten: €76.54. Manchmal muss man eben Glück haben😊.

Es sind noch einige andere Modelle vorhanden. Die 20% gibt es bei Bestellungen über die App.


----------



## Flo7 (30. August 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Die Revive in 31,6 und 34,9 auch für 279€
> Steht aber nicht dabei ob es die Version 1 oder 2 ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist sie das aktuelle Modell?


----------



## michael66 (30. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist sie das aktuelle Modell?


Steht ja leider nicht in der Beschreibung,laut Foto würde ich sagen es ist die 1 Version.
Ich meine bei der 2 ist die Sattelklemmung oben ausgefräst,am besten mal bei Probikeshop nachfragen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. August 2021)

Sieht aus wie V1, glatter Stützenkopf.
V2 hat geriffelten Stützenkopf (gefräst)


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2021)

Vollkommen egal außer man braucht ü200 Hub. Die 2.0 geht auch nicht besser.


----------



## Rad-ab (31. August 2021)

Ich hatte bei Probikeshop einmal angefragt, ist wohl die V1, da war sie noch etwas teurer. BC ist damals ohne Murren den Preis mitgegangen und hat die V2 verschickt....


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2021)

Krischmi schrieb:


> Laufräder in 27,5 DT Swiss 1501 ab 147€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das is doch einer der Wiederverkäufe der RCZ Ware…

nieder mit dem Kapitalismus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (31. August 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei Probikeshop einmal angefragt, ist wohl die V1, da war sie noch etwas teurer. BC ist damals ohne Murren den Preis mitgegangen und hat die V2 verschickt....



Mein Price alert wurde gerade abgelehnt.



> für den Artikel "BikeYoke Revive 2.0 185 mm Vario-Sattelstütze ohne Remote" in der Ausführung "black/31,6 mm / 485 mm / SB 0 mm" können wir Dir keinen günstigeren Preis anbieten, da es sich beim Angebot des Mitbewerbers nicht um die gleiche Ausführung handelt. Der Mitbewerber verkauft hier nicht die neuere 2.0 Variante, wie bei uns.


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das is doch einer der Wiederverkäufe der RCZ Ware…
> 
> nieder mit dem Kapitalismus



Auch dies ist RCZ Ware:



Themeankitty schrieb:


> FOX FLOAT 36 FACTORY FEDERGABEL 160MM 27,5+ GRIP2 Boost MY21 693,18€
> 
> https://www.used-elitebikes.com/fed...rgabel-160mm-275-grip2-hsc-lsc-boost-neu.html


----------



## ekm (31. August 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mein Price alert wurde gerade abgelehnt.


Da ließt sicher mittlerweile jemand von BC mit..


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Da ließt sicher mittlerweile jemand von BC mit..


Oder er steht auf vielen Blacklists wegen Suchtprävention bei ausartendem Konsumverhalten


----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das is doch einer der Wiederverkäufe der RCZ Ware…
> 
> nieder mit dem Kapitalismus


Irgendjemand hat hier neulich mal behauptet, der hätte lediglich die gleiche Quelle wie RCZ. Jedenfalls kann man dort im Gegensatz zu RCZ jemanden per Telefon erreichen (auch wenn das für mich quasi ne Fremdsprache war) und der Versand erfolgt sofort.


----------



## michael66 (31. August 2021)

RCZ ist nur einer von vielen Läden die Restbestände und Liquidationswaren verkaufen.
Das was ich bei RCZ ziemlich schlecht finde ist das die Artikel fast nie auf Lager sind und die Lieferzeit extrem lang ist,öfters ja auch unbestimmte Zeit und man trotzdem manchmal keine Ware erhält.
Dazu ist man für RCZ noch monatelang in Vorkasse und man merkt das die keine Ahnung von ihrer Ware haben und es denen auch egal ist was sie verkaufen.
Als Beispiel für die genannte Gabel,hier gibt's die auch im normalen Onlineshop und bestimmt nicht von RCZ.
"Fox Racing 36 K FLOAT 27,5" Factory 160 E-Bike+ Grip 2 kaufen | Bike-Discount" https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-racing-36-k-float-27,5-factory-160-e-bike-grip-2-1182342


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (31. August 2021)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat hier neulich mal behauptet, der hätte lediglich die gleiche Quelle wie RCZ. Jedenfalls kann man dort im Gegensatz zu RCZ jemanden per Telefon erreichen (auch wenn das für mich quasi ne Fremdsprache war) und der Versand erfolgt sofort.


Versand und Abwicklung sind gut, aber er hat die Sachen immer erst um Angebot nachdem rcz verschickt hat.


----------



## fone (31. August 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> RCZ ist nur einer von vielen Läden die Restbestände und Liquidationswaren verkaufen.
> Das was ich bei RCZ ziemlich schlecht finde ist das die Artikel fast nie auf Lager sind und die Lieferzeit extrem lang sind und man trotzdem manchmal keine Ware erhält.
> Dazu ist man für RCZ noch monatelang in Vorkasse und man merkt das die keine Ahnung von ihrer Ware haben und es denen auch egal ist was sie verkaufen.


Ist optimal um Strafzinsen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Epictetus (31. August 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei Probikeshop einmal angefragt, ist wohl die V1, da war sie noch etwas teurer. BC ist damals ohne Murren den Preis mitgegangen und hat die V2 verschickt....


Diesmal nicht, haben mir Preisalarm nicht bewilligt


----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. August 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Versand und Abwicklung sind gut, aber er hat die Sachen immer erst um Angebot nachdem rcz verschickt hat.


Das kann bei den hier meist diskutierten Artikeln durchaus sein, ich hab aber kürzlich einen (Norco-)Rahmen bei ihm gekauft, der mir im RCZ-Newsletter noch nie aufgefallen ist.


----------



## DerHackbart (31. August 2021)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Das kann bei den hier meist diskutierten Artikeln durchaus sein, ich hab aber kürzlich einen (Norco-)Rahmen bei ihm gekauft, der mir im RCZ-Newsletter noch nie aufgefallen ist.


Vor zwei/drei Jahren hat er auch noch ganz andere Sachen angeboten.
Überwiegend Kompletträder älteren Baujahres, teils neu aber auch gebraucht. Daher kommt wohl auch sein Shopname.


----------



## Jaerrit (31. August 2021)

Muss wohl ziemlich elitäres Zeug gewesen sein


----------



## DerHackbart (31. August 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Muss wohl ziemlich elitäres Zeug gewesen sein


----------



## isartrails (31. August 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Auch dies ist RCZ Ware:





Themeankitty schrieb:


> FOX FLOAT 36 FACTORY FEDERGABEL 160MM 27,5+ GRIP2 Boost MY21 693,18€
> 
> https://www.used-elitebikes.com/fed...rgabel-160mm-275-grip2-hsc-lsc-boost-neu.html



Die ist ziemlich sicher von RCZ, weil sie die gleiche ID hat wie meine und ohne Aufkleber, die ich ebenfalls bei RCZ erstanden hatte. Der Zeitpunkt des Auftauchens in seinem Shop deckt sich exakt mit dem Lieferzeitpunkt der Gabel.
Bei RCZ war sie am Ende nur wenig günstiger als bei BD oder Used-Elitebikes, ohne dass man sein Geld parkt mit ungewissem Ausgang.


----------



## michael66 (31. August 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die ist ziemlich sicher von RCZ, weil sie die gleiche ID hat wie meine und ohne Aufkleber, die ich ebenfalls bei RCZ erstanden hatte. Der Zeitpunkt des Auftauchens in seinem Shop deckt sich exakt mit dem Lieferzeitpunkt der Gabel.
> Bei RCZ war sie am Ende nur wenig günstiger als bei BD oder Used-Elitebikes, ohne dass man sein Geld parkt mit ungewissem Ausgang.


Fox ID D45G hat die Gabel von Bike Discount auch,ich würde das nicht immer nur auf RCZ zurückführen.
Ich würde lieber für ein paar Euro mehr sofort woanders kaufen,die Angebote von used Elitebikes sind ja auch in Ordnung auch im Vergleich mit der RCZ Lotterie.


----------



## theduke1mtb (31. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich suche ein SRAM Upgrade X01 Eagle 1x12, hat jemand einen Tipp wo das lieferbar ist?


Danke
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redspawn2005 (31. August 2021)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich suche ein SRAM Upgrade X01 Eagle 1x12, hat jemand einen Tipp wo das lieferbar ist?
> 
> 
> ...


Upgrade Kits scheinen echt überall ausverkauft zu sein. Hast mal geschaut ob du die Komponenten einzeln bekommst? 
AXS oder mechanisch?
Mit oder ohne Kassette?


----------



## fx:flow (1. September 2021)

Ich habe heute eines mit Rocker Paddle und in Grau zu R2 zurückgeschickt. Wird aber bestimmt bei einem Vorbesteller landen.


----------



## fx:flow (1. September 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> RCZ ist nur einer von vielen Läden die Restbestände und Liquidationswaren verkaufen.
> Das was ich bei RCZ ziemlich schlecht finde ist das die Artikel fast nie auf Lager sind und die Lieferzeit extrem lang ist,öfters ja auch unbestimmte Zeit und man trotzdem manchmal keine Ware erhält.
> Dazu ist man für RCZ noch monatelang in Vorkasse und man merkt das die keine Ahnung von ihrer Ware haben und es denen auch egal ist was sie verkaufen.
> Als Beispiel für die genannte Gabel,hier gibt's die auch im normalen Onlineshop und bestimmt nicht von RCZ.
> "Fox Racing 36 K FLOAT 27,5" Factory 160 E-Bike+ Grip 2 kaufen | Bike-Discount" https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-racing-36-k-float-27,5-factory-160-e-bike-grip-2-1182342


Und wie oft gibt es diese Ware dann zu mit RCZ konkurrierenden Preisen? Sehr selten! Dieser Resell-Shop ist als Sofortlieferant derselben Ware bei höherem Preis ne passable Anlaufstelle.
Klar wissen die, was sie verkaufen, weil sie den Mist ja meist erst verkaufen, wenn RCZ geliefert hat.


----------



## Teuflor (1. September 2021)

Auf gehts leute, brauch nen BC VErsandkosten sparen Gutschein!


----------



## seven21 (1. September 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Auf gehts leute, brauch nen BC VErsandkosten sparen Gutschein!


Haha. Warte auch schon. Bei mir geht nix auf. Die wissen wohl, dass ich sonst auch so immer bestelle.


----------



## null-2wo (1. September 2021)

ich brauch nen schwarzen porsche  max 60.000 km  los los los!


----------



## seven21 (1. September 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich brauch nen schwarzen porsche  max 60.000 km  los los los!


Ohne Preislimit wäre das ja eher leicht


----------



## seblubb (1. September 2021)

gestern das erste mal einen bekommen und vor Schreck ohne kopieren weggeklickt  

war übrigens der selbe wie der, der gestern drüben gepostet wurde


----------



## Teuflor (1. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> gestern das erste mal einen bekommen und vor Schreck ohne kopieren weggeklickt
> 
> war übrigens der selbe wie der, der gestern drüben gepostet wurde


da Passt dein Profilbild perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (1. September 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich brauch nen schwarzen porsche  max 60.000 km  los los los!











						Porsche 911 gebraucht kaufen bei AutoScout24
					

Porsche 911 Gebrauchtwagen gesucht? Hier finden Sie aktuelle Porsche 911 Angebote bei AutoScout24, dem europaweit größten Online-Automarkt.




					www.autoscout24.de
				




Büdde.. Ich nehme auch nur 10 % Vermittlungspovision..


----------



## Remux (1. September 2021)

so langsam bleiben die Reseller wohl auf ihren DPX 2 sitzen, Kleinanzeigen ist voll davon in den Größen von BC


----------



## Colori (1. September 2021)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich suche ein SRAM Upgrade X01 Eagle 1x12, hat jemand einen Tipp wo das lieferbar ist?
> 
> 
> ...


Als X01 AXS aktuell noch hier: So bald mein Paket da ist geb ich gerne meine XX1 mechanisch ab ;-)









						SRAM X01 Eagle AXS 12-fach Upgrade Kit inkl. Batterie, Rocker,
					

SRAM X01 Eagle AXS 12-fach Upgrade Kit inkl. Batterie, Rocker, Ladegerät, Chaingaptool ☆ gratis Versand ab 80 (DE)




					www.starbike.com


----------



## DaveGo (1. September 2021)

Colori schrieb:


> Als X01 AXS aktuell noch hier: So bald mein Paket da ist geb ich gerne meine XX1 mechanisch ab ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das nen guter preis?

die xx1 gabs am weekend für 699
Sind die gx x01 und xx1 alle gleich stabil und funktionieren gleich? Wollen alle die x01?

danke für die antworten


----------



## Colori (1. September 2021)

Hab wohl den Beitrag zur xx1 gesehen, ist aber auch schon wieder vorbei. Eher um 800. Die X01, wenn man sie bekommt ist so weit ich gefunden hab im günstigsten Fall um 700.

Ich fahr die XX1 mit ziemlich viel springen am 5010, bislang ist alles heile, aber so richtig gecrasht bin ich auch noch nicht. SRAM gibt die XX1 eher für XC und Trail Einsatz an und für Enduro bzw. härteren Einsatz eher die X01 weil stabiler.

...und für 150€ mehr als die GX im Angebot finde ich sie dann doch wertiger.


----------



## DaveGo (1. September 2021)

Colori schrieb:


> Hab wohl den Beitrag zur xx1 gesehen, ist aber auch schon wieder vorbei. Eher um 800. Die X01, wenn man sie bekommt ist so weit ich gefunden hab im günstigsten Fall um 700.
> 
> Ich fahr die XX1 mit ziemlich viel springen am 5010, bislang ist alles heile, aber so richtig gecrasht bin ich auch noch nicht. SRAM gibt die XX1 eher für XC und Trail Einsatz an und für Enduro bzw. härteren Einsatz eher die X01 weil stabiler.
> 
> ...und für 150€ mehr als die GX im Angebot finde ich sie dann doch wertiger.



lohnen sie die 120 euro mehr für die x01 dann würde ich da wohl zuschlagen.

479 ohne lader is ok, hab den ja von meiner reverb.

gut bei dem xo1 abgebot spart man sich das rockerpaddle das 20€ rund kostet.
Ich hab nir einmal damit geschaltet und das war damals ne xx1 und die lief echt smooth aber gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colori (1. September 2021)

DaveGo schrieb:


> lohnen sie die 120 euro mehr für die x01 dann würde ich da wohl zuschlagen.


Schwer zu sagen?! Als ich GX manuell gefahren bin fand ich die super bis ich xx1 manuell gefahren bin. Seit ich die AXS fahre will ich nix anderes mehr und wollte eigentlich schon die GX AXS + Rocker Paddle für mein Megatower bestellen. 

Vor zwei Monaten war die GX noch bei 620+ Rocker Paddle und die X01 mit um 800-850 teurer als die XX1

Mein Eindruck ist, zumindest beim Vergleich GX gegen XX1, dass die XX1 schon deutlich hochwertiger in der Verarbeitung und etwas präziser beim schalten ist. ...also inverstiere ich mal die 150€ mehr. Passt auch irgendwie besser in ein 6-7k Fahrrad.


----------



## DaveGo (1. September 2021)

Colori schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen?! Als ich GX manuell gefahren bin fand ich die super bis ich xx1 manuell gefahren bin. Seit ich die AXS fahre will ich nix anderes mehr und wollte eigentlich schon die GX AXS + Rocker Paddle für mein Megatower bestellen.
> 
> Vor zwei Monaten war die GX noch bei 620+ Rocker Paddle und die X01 mit um 800-850 teurer als die XX1
> 
> Mein Eindruck ist, zumindest beim Vergleich GX gegen XX1, dass die XX1 schon deutlich hochwertiger in der Verarbeitung und etwas präziser beim schalten ist. ...also inverstiere ich mal die 150€ mehr. Passt auch irgendwie besser in ein 6-7k Fahrrad.


Danke!

denke warte noch auf nen xx1 schnapper also unter 700euro. Denke da werden noch paar kommen. Bike wo das dran soll kommt erst noch.


----------



## fx:flow (1. September 2021)

Fand den Sprung von XX1 auf XX1 AXS doch sehr übersichtlich. Zwischen X01 AXS und XX1 AXS keinerlei Unterschied.

AXS finde ich vom Mehrwert her rückblickend nicht attraktiv. War bei mir einfach der Ausprobierfaktor.

Wie man zwischen baugleichen Gruppen non-AXS und AXS einen riesigen Unterschied sehen kann wundert mich...

Edit: man verliert ein Kabel, was schön ist, gewinnt aber die Frage, ob noch was im Akku ist.


----------



## zymnokxx (2. September 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich brauch nen schwarzen porsche  max 60.000 km  los los los!


Hier gibts Porsche


----------



## fx:flow (2. September 2021)

Hat jemand einen bc-Versandgutschein?


----------



## HermanFromGerma (2. September 2021)

Sind die Versandfrei Codes bei BC nur einmal einzulösen?


----------



## Dr_Ink (2. September 2021)

.


----------



## Epictetus (2. September 2021)

Hab so viel in letzter Zeit bei denen bestellt, bitte aufploppen


----------



## Flo7 (2. September 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Hab so viel in letzter Zeit bei denen bestellt, bitte aufploppen



Immer versandkostenfrei oder


----------



## fexbru (2. September 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> suche Z1 Bomber mit Boost


Du bist im falschen Thread, müsstest eigentlich in den suche ein Schnäppchen Thread ;-)

Falls die Bomber E-Bike auch ne Option ist:




__





						MARZOCCHI Z1 E-Bike 29" 150 mm GRIP Fork 15 mm Axle Boost Mat Black | Probikeshop
					

Buy online ➤ MARZOCCHI Z1 E-Bike 29" 150 mm GRIP Fork 15 mm Axle Boost Mat Black ✚ Free express delivery ✚ Free returns ✚ Guaranteed at the best price




					www.probikeshop.com
				




Hat einen weicheren Dämpfungstune ansonsten baugleich zur normal Bomber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colori (2. September 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Fand den Sprung von XX1 auf XX1 AXS doch sehr übersichtlich. Zwischen X01 AXS und XX1 AXS keinerlei Unterschied.
> 
> AXS finde ich vom Mehrwert her rückblickend nicht attraktiv. War bei mir einfach der Ausprobierfaktor.
> 
> ...


Solls da nen riesigen Unterschied geben? Schaltet beides super, mit Zug hab ich in den letzten 6 Monaten aber tatsächlich öfter mal justieren müssen, ohne Zug nicht.

Die Frage ob noch was im Akku ist hatte ich bisher noch nicht. Lade den vielleicht einmal im Monat, bei 6-8 Fahrstunden pro Woche. Sieht zwar fies aus wenn die LED Rot ist, war beim Laden nach LED Anzeige im Ladegerät aber noch nie unter Gelb.

Nur einmal bin ich ohne Akku losgefahren - das fühlte sich so an wie ein festgegammelter Zug - nix passiert.


----------



## Epictetus (3. September 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Immer versandkostenfrei oder


Check, leider bin ich gestern eingeschlafen am Laptop und kurz nach Mitternacht aufgewacht und hatte die Bestellung noch im Warenkorb


----------



## Drahtacus (3. September 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> so langsam bleiben die Reseller wohl auf ihren DPX 2 sitzen, Kleinanzeigen ist voll davon in den Größen von BC


Das war auch so mit der Lyrik und der Pike. Laut meiner Beobachtungs Liste, ist der Plan nicht immer aufgegangen🤷


----------



## Teuflor (3. September 2021)

__





						Laufräder: 725 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Laufräder ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 725 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




frech, wenn es sie immer noch zum guten kurs gibt


----------



## luftschaukel (3. September 2021)

Bräuchte mal einen Tagesaktuellen Code von BC für den Versandkostenfreien Einkauf. 
Bei mir wird nix angezeigt 🤷🏻‍♂️

Danke!


----------



## Teuflor (3. September 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal einen Tagesaktuellen Code von BC für den Versandkostenfreien Einkauf.
> Bei mir wird nix angezeigt 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> Danke!


ich hab das gleiche problem 

gestern halb 10 postet flo einen.. HALB 10!!


----------



## seven21 (3. September 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche problem
> 
> gestern halb 10 postet flo einen.. HALB 10!!


Länger Wachbleiben


----------



## seblubb (3. September 2021)

seven21 schrieb:


> Länger Wachbleiben


hast du da einen praxistauglichen Tip für @Epictetus ? 🤔


----------



## Rad-ab (3. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> hast du da einen praxistauglichen Tip für @Epictetus ? 🤔


Heute länger wach bleiben und hoffen? _scnr_
 

P.S. ich konnte ihn gestern noch nutzen, danke dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colori (3. September 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo gibts die denn zum guten Kurs? Bike24 ist schon länger leer gekauft!


----------



## sepplmail (3. September 2021)

Schnäppchenjägerthread ist eigentlich der falsche Thread für mein Anliegen, weil ich mittlerweile fast bereit bin jeden Preis zu bezahlen (okay, die Niere bleibt drin!): Wo bekommt man aktuell ein SRAM DUB Pressfit Innenlager für BB92? Jemand einen Geheimtip? Die üblichen Versender, die ich kenne, hab ich alle durch.


----------



## seven21 (3. September 2021)

Falscher Artikel. Kann weg.


----------



## seblubb (3. September 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjägerthread ist eigentlich der falsche Thread für mein Anliegen, weil ich mittlerweile fast bereit bin jeden Preis zu bezahlen (okay, die Niere bleibt drin!): Wo bekommt man aktuell ein SRAM DUB Pressfit Innenlager für BB92? Jemand einen Geheimtip? Die üblichen Versender, die ich kenne, hab ich alle durch.


so was? (Pressfick kenne ich mich nicht aus)




__





						SRAM DUB PressFit MTB Innenlager online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

SRAM DUB PressFit Innenlager Die neue SRAM-Innenlager-Reihe DUB™ hat eine ganz einfache Aufgabe: die Kurbelarme miteinander zu verbinden und dabei eine langlebige Kraftübertragung in den Antrieb sicherzustellen. Für diesen konkreten Anspruch hat SRAM die DUB-Kurbelwelle entworfen: eine einzige...




					www.hibike.de
				




wäre zumindest für nächste Woche angekündigt


----------



## seblubb (3. September 2021)

Colori schrieb:


> Wo gibts die denn zum guten Kurs? Bike24 ist schon länger leer gekauft!


RCZ


----------



## beat_junkie (3. September 2021)

Colori schrieb:


> Wo gibts die denn zum guten Kurs? Bike24 ist schon länger leer gekauft!


RCZ im Newsletter mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (3. September 2021)

Colori schrieb:


> Wo gibts die denn zum guten Kurs? Bike24 ist schon länger leer gekauft!


RCZ für 699€ mit Gutscheincode. Den ganzen Laufradsatz gab es für 1100-1200€


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. September 2021)

Arazi schrieb:


> Für den DLX wird mir "ab 86,70 €" angezeigt, wobei sich das nur auf "Kindergrößen" bezieht. > 40 2/3 kosten sie 94,90 € und sind damit teurer als bei Bike24. Sind die Preise geändert worden...?
> https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...-grey-three-pa16818684e98f3407eb1be91bf8b9f93


Dann ist der Preis wohl gestiegen 🤷‍♀️ Lieferzeit ist aktuell auch auf 3-7 Tage gestiegen





Tut mir Leid, dass du anscheinend BigFoot Füße hast, aber für mich als Frau mit "Kindergröße" 40/41 hatte ich wohl Glück 🙄


----------



## sepplmail (3. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> so was? (Pressfick kenne ich mich nicht aus)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke dir, die voraussichtlichen Liefertermin sind leider für die Katz und werden nicht eingehalten und laufend nach hinten verschoben. Man müsste einen Shop finden, der noch was auf Lager liegen hat. 
Ich bin aber am überlegen das lagernde Lager zu bestellen, in der Hoffnung, dass nur das Distanzstück unterschiedlich lang ist und die falschen Spacer dabei sind. Könnte ich aber vom alten übernehmen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (3. September 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjägerthread ist eigentlich der falsche Thread für mein Anliegen, weil ich mittlerweile fast bereit bin jeden Preis zu bezahlen (okay, die Niere bleibt drin!): Wo bekommt man aktuell ein SRAM DUB Pressfit Innenlager für BB92? Jemand einen Geheimtip? Die üblichen Versender, die ich kenne, hab ich alle durch.











						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Lascheid finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				





			https://www.deporvillage.de/innenlager-sram-dub-pressfit-mtb-92-mm
		

büdde. ich kriege dann mal so 50€ Provision.
bei deporvillage hatte ich letztens ne Kassette bestellt. Kam aus Spanien und hat alles geklappt.


----------



## Colori (3. September 2021)

EVHD schrieb:


> RCZ für 699€ mit Gutscheincode. Den ganzen Laufradsatz gab es für 1100-1200€


Aktuell finde ich im Shop nur ein Hinterrad für "günstige" 1399... brauch ich aber eh nicht akut.


----------



## Stetox (3. September 2021)

Ein Rabattcode für <700€ kommt gerade regelmäßig im Newsletter


----------



## trifighter19 (3. September 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjägerthread ist eigentlich der falsche Thread für mein Anliegen, weil ich mittlerweile fast bereit bin jeden Preis zu bezahlen (okay, die Niere bleibt drin!): Wo bekommt man aktuell ein SRAM DUB Pressfit Innenlager für BB92? Jemand einen Geheimtip? Die üblichen Versender, die ich kenne, hab ich alle durch.











						SRAM Truvativ DUB MTB PressFit BB89 BB92 Innenlager 41mm für Gehäusebreite 89,5-92mm | bik
					

SRAM Truvativ DUB MTB PressFit BB89 BB92 Innenlager 41mm für Gehäusebreite 89,5-92mm Ermöglicht die Montage von Kurbelgarnituren von SRAM und der Truvativ D




					bike-prof.de
				




Ich hoffe, dass ist das richtige?
Laut Homepage vorrätig.


----------



## davez (3. September 2021)

Colori schrieb:


> .. brauch ich aber eh nicht akut.


Dann bist Du bei RCZ genau richtig  
Schau mal RCZ Fred. Das Hinterrad ist aktuell fast jeden Tag drinnen


----------



## Arazi (3. September 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Dann ist der Preis wohl gestiegen 🤷‍♀️ Lieferzeit ist aktuell auch auf 3-7 Tage gestiegen
> Anhang anzeigen 1333229
> 
> Tut mir Leid, dass du anscheinend BigFoot Füße hast, aber für mich als Frau mit "Kindergröße" 40/41 hatte ich wohl Glück 🙄



Die Kinderfüße waren doch mit Gänsefüßchen, also nicht so ernst nehmen... 
Ja, die Schuhe sind dann tatsächlich teurer geworden...


----------



## Dr_Ink (3. September 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (3. September 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> War ihnen wohl zu viel, portofrei Kleinkram zu versenden und deshalb jetzt erst ab 50€ einlösbar. 🤭



Verständlich. Deshalb sammel ich immer bis 100€, da krieg ichs bei bike24 auch direkt VSK-frei.


----------



## Dr_Ink (3. September 2021)

.


----------



## morph027 (3. September 2021)

Musste auch aufpassen....so zur Feierabendlaune erwischt man schonmal den falschen Thread


----------



## fexbru (3. September 2021)

Colori schrieb:


> Wo gibts die denn zum guten Kurs? Bike24 ist schon länger leer gekauft!











						RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike
					

RCZ Bike Shop - The N1 online shop for your mountain bike



					go.mail-coach.com
				



Wieder drin


----------



## sepplmail (3. September 2021)

trifighter19 schrieb:


> SRAM Truvativ DUB MTB PressFit BB89 BB92 Innenlager 41mm für Gehäusebreite 89,5-92mm | bik
> 
> 
> SRAM Truvativ DUB MTB PressFit BB89 BB92 Innenlager 41mm für Gehäusebreite 89,5-92mm Ermöglicht die Montage von Kurbelgarnituren von SRAM und der Truvativ D
> ...


Danke für den tollen Tipp, sollte das richtige sein und ich hatte bereits 12 Minuten nach Kauf einen link zum Tracking 👍🏻


----------



## Colt__Seavers (4. September 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Tipp, sollte das richtige sein und ich hatte bereits 12 Minuten nach Kauf einen link zum Tracking 👍🏻


Waren meine Links nicht korrekt? Nur der Interesse halber.


----------



## freetourer (4. September 2021)

gyor schrieb:


> Bc schenkt dir deine Versandkosten : FNW36P8G





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Cool, Danke 😘


----------



## Dr_Ink (4. September 2021)

.


----------



## Ghoste (4. September 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Versandkostenfrei bei BC: 89BKERH3
> 
> und weil so schön ist gleich ein gutes Schnäppchen: Sram XG1299 um 299€
> 
> ...



Danke! 
Mal auf Lager gelegt - meine gx eagle zickt gerade sowieso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (4. September 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Danke!
> Mal auf Lager gelegt - meine gx eagle zickt gerade sowieso...


Ich überleg auch schon als Ersatz für die GX


----------



## visualex (4. September 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1333979
> Da isser. @visualex
> Selbst keine Schnäppchen posten, aber wütende Smileys verteilen. Das sind mir die Liebsten. 😂😂😂


😉


----------



## sepplmail (4. September 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Waren meine Links nicht korrekt? Nur der Interesse halber.


Doch, die hätten auch gepasst. War mir nur beim eBay link nicht sicher, ob das mal aus nem neuen Rahmen ausgeschlagen wurde und das andere ist halt Spanien und teurer. 
trotzdem danke!


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Evil Offering 29" allerdings nur XL -20% um 2649€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cave: v1
Könnte für den langen Fahrer recht flach hinten werden…


----------



## Deleted 301905 (6. September 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> BC versandkostenfrei ab 50 Geld ohne Code!!!


Bei mir nicht. Bin über 100€...


----------



## Tony- (6. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht. Bin über 100€...


Bei mir wird an der Kasse automatisch ein Code hinzugefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 301905 (6. September 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bei mir wird an der Kasse automatisch ein Code hinzugefügt
> Anhang anzeigen 1334829



Hab den Code eingegeben, dann sagt BC nicht einlösbar und dann taucht exakt der Code in der Bestellung auf. Warum, keine Ahnung, aber es funktioniert! Danke


----------



## seblubb (6. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht. Bin über 100€...





Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Bei mir wird an der Kasse automatisch ein Code hinzugefügt
> Anhang anzeigen 1334829





man1acc schrieb:


> Hab den Code eingegeben, dann sagt BC nicht einlösbar und dann taucht exakt der Code in der Bestellung auf. Warum, keine Ahnung, aber es funktioniert! Danke


Uiuiui das hagelt wieder Wutsmileys 🤭


----------



## k0p3 (6. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Uiuiui das hagelt wieder Wutsmileys 🤭



Und Du willst damit doch jetzt auch bloß Likes generieren.  

#Likebitch


----------



## seblubb (6. September 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Und Du willst damit doch jetzt auch bloß Likes generieren.
> 
> #Likebitch


was die Pappnasen nicht wissen: Auch Wutsmileys sind Internetgummipumpte 🥳


----------



## maxito (6. September 2021)

Statt Schnäppchen dominieren jetzt Versandkostenfrei Codes? Reicht euch das mittlerweile? Und als nächstes kommt dann, welcher Händler hat Ware auf Lager.


----------



## seblubb (6. September 2021)

irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## null-2wo (6. September 2021)

_lilanilpferdgeräusch_


----------



## Epictetus (6. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> was die Pappnasen nicht wissen: Auch Wutsmileys sind Internetgummipumpte 🥳


IBC User hassen diesen Trick


----------



## k0p3 (6. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> was die Pappnasen nicht wissen: Auch Wutsmileys sind Internetgummipumpte 🥳



Der sogenannte Wutbürger? 🤔


----------



## Epictetus (6. September 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> Statt Schnäppchen dominieren jetzt Versandkostenfrei Codes? Reicht euch das mittlerweile? Und als nächstes kommt dann, welcher Händler hat Ware auf Lager.


Ja und Ja. VSK frei Code für dich: "COVID-19", in jedem Shop deiner Wahl einsetzbar UND stellt die Ware auf verfügbar / macht den Suez-Kanal frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (6. September 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Ja und Ja. VSK frei Code für dich: "COVID-19", in jedem Shop deiner Wahl einsetzbar UND stellt die Ware auf verfügbar / macht den Suez-Kanal frei.


Her damit! Wo kann ich das im Wahl-o-Mat ankreuzen?


----------



## HabeDEhre (6. September 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> Statt Schnäppchen dominieren jetzt Versandkostenfrei Codes? Reicht euch das mittlerweile? Und als nächstes kommt dann, welcher Händler hat Ware auf Lager.


Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen " Ultimativen BC-Versandkostenfrei-Thread"? Da könnte jeder seinen Code 💩 abladen!

Und wo wir grad beim Thema sind: Welcher Händler hat ein aktuelles Eagle X01 Schaltwerk (nicht AXS und am liebesten das Rote) auf Lager?


----------



## toastet (6. September 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen " Ultimativen BC-Versandkostenfrei-Thread"? Da könnte jeder seinen Code 💩 abladen!



Sowas? 






						Suche/Biete Gutscheine
					

Damit der Schnäppchenjägerthread nicht immer mit den Gutscheinanfragen/-angeboten überschwemmt wird wäre es super wenn Anfragen/Angebote hier eingestellt werden.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## der-gute (6. September 2021)

Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn jeder das machen würde, was Sinn ergibt 🙄


----------



## HabeDEhre (6. September 2021)

toastet schrieb:


> Sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja genau! Wäre toll wenn es so einen Thread gäbe!


----------



## freetourer (6. September 2021)

gyor schrieb:


> BC Versandkosten auf mich: HG2UHABC





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Cool, Danke 😘


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> Statt Schnäppchen dominieren jetzt Versandkostenfrei Codes? Reicht euch das mittlerweile? Und als nächstes kommt dann, welcher Händler hat Ware auf Lager.


BC wird als nächstes in einen eigenen Thread ausgelagert, weil die zu viele Schnäppchen raushauen und mit Gutscheinen arbeiten


----------



## Tony- (6. September 2021)




----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. September 2021)

Können wir zurück zum Thema kommen bzw. Amazon hat mir gerade geschrieben das meine GX Kette aus diesem Schnäppchen weiterhin Lieferverzögerung hat :






						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. September 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen " Ultimativen BC-Versandkostenfrei-Thread"? Da könnte jeder seinen Code 💩 abladen!
> 
> Und wo wir grad beim Thema sind: Welcher Händler hat ein aktuelles Eagle X01 Schaltwerk (nicht AXS und am liebesten das Rote) auf Lager?


kann da nicht jemand eine Art app schreiben, die jeder sich aufs Handy laden kann und immer den aktuellen Gutschein-Code anzeigt?
Nicht noch ein Tread der zig Seiten abgelaufener Schnäppchen beinhaltet, die nur das Internet vollmöhlen. Eigentlich bräuche es nur einen Beitrag, welcher aktuell gehalten wird.


----------



## sepplmail (6. September 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> kann da nicht jemand eine Art app schreiben, die jeder sich aufs Handy laden kann und immer den aktuellen Gutschein-Code anzeigt?
> Nicht noch ein Tread der zig Seiten abgelaufener Schnäppchen beinhaltet, die nur das Internet vollmöhlen. Eigentlich bräuche es nur einen Beitrag, welcher aktuell gehalten wird.


Nennt sich Lumaly und funktioniert nicht nur mit BC


----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. September 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Nennt sich Lumaly und funktioniert nicht nur mit BC


gibt's darüber hier schon einen thread? Gehört hab ich davon schon, aber da es kostenfrei ist, gehe ich davon aus dass es eine Datenkrake ist. Würde mich über Erfahrungen freuen. Gerade im Hinblick auf bike shops.


----------



## MarmeladenFOCUS (6. September 2021)

NEWMEN Advanced SL A.30 Disc 29" Carbon Felge
					

NEWMEN Advanced SL A.30 Disc 29" Carbon Felge - leichtgewichtige Carbonfelge Die Advanced SL A.30 Disc 29" Carbon Felge von NEWMEN eine Felge mit großer Maulweite und geringem Gewicht, die auch gröbere Trails hervorragend aushält. Wenn Du auf der S




					www.bike-components.de
				



Ist das ein Schnäppchen? Beim r2 kostet die 100€ mehr


----------



## hulster (6. September 2021)

MarmeladenFOCUS schrieb:


> NEWMEN Advanced SL A.30 Disc 29" Carbon Felge
> 
> 
> NEWMEN Advanced SL A.30 Disc 29" Carbon Felge - leichtgewichtige Carbonfelge Die Advanced SL A.30 Disc 29" Carbon Felge von NEWMEN eine Felge mit großer Maulweite und geringem Gewicht, die auch gröbere Trails hervorragend aushält. Wenn Du auf der S
> ...


Würde mal sagen ja. 400€ Liste, 350€ guter Kurs, 300€ Schnäppchen.  
Und ist ne gute Felge. 👍


----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. September 2021)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Hier nochmal günstiger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Echt jetzt, dein Ernst?* Das Teil ist gerade mal 1,50€ Artikelpreis und 0,04€ Versandkosten billiger als bei meinem Link und dazu NICHT LIEFERBAR!
Wer denkst du wartet denn wegen 1,54€ zwei Monate oder mehr? In den zwei Monaten werden sicher sogar noch günstigere Angebote reinkommen. Erst Recht welche die nicht lieferbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (6. September 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen " Ultimativen BC-Versandkostenfrei-Thread"? Da könnte jeder seinen Code 💩 abladen!
> 
> Und wo wir grad beim Thema sind: Welcher Händler hat ein aktuelles Eagle X01 Schaltwerk (nicht AXS und am liebesten das Rote) auf Lager?


Und warum postest Du deine Schnäppchen Suche nicht hier:





						Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread
					

Suche eine gabel in schwarz . 27,5 100mm non boost. Hatte an eine reba gedacht bin aber offen für Alternativen.  Danke!




					www.mtb-news.de
				



 

#Glashaus  #Steine


----------



## Diablokg (7. September 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> *Echt jetzt, dein Ernst?* Das Teil ist gerade mal 1,50€ Artikelpreis und 0,04€ Versandkosten billiger als bei meinem Link und dazu NICHT LIEFERBAR!
> Wer denkst du wartet denn wegen 1,54€ zwei Monate oder mehr? In den zwei Monaten werden sicher sogar noch günstigere Angebote reinkommen. Erst Recht welche die nicht lieferbar sind.
> Anhang anzeigen 1335100Anhang anzeigen 1335101


Und? haben sich die 3 Minuten aufregen gelohnt?

Mein Gott, ihr habt Probleme...


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> 29er Acros Carbon Enduro Lrs boost für unfassbare 1007,56€. Aber nur mit XD Driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don‘t do Acros


----------



## bs99 (7. September 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Don‘t do Acros


Warum das?


----------



## Tony- (7. September 2021)

bs99 schrieb:


> Warum das?


Weißheiten des Forums.. nicht hinterfragen, machen!  ☝️


----------



## mrwulf (7. September 2021)

bs99 schrieb:


> Warum das?


zB keine Ersatzteile für ältere Naben mehr anbieten. Kannst Du dann wegwerfen die Teile


----------



## JDEM (7. September 2021)

Acros und Enduro Bearings sind ja zwei genuine Lagerhersteller, aber irgendwie hatte ich mit beiden nur Probleme. Haltbarkeit der Austauschlager von Kugellager-Express ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## fone (7. September 2021)

Früher war Acros ja State of the Art und recht beliebt. War eigentlich nie was... oder? --- AHHH! Doch! Brauchte einen neuen Konusring für einen populären Steuersatz, vielleicht 3 Jahre alt. Nicht zu finden.
Und Acros hat dann gesagt: Ja, den gibt's nicht mehr. Aber du könntest einen neuen Steuersatz von uns kaufen.
Ich hab dann einen Cane Creek 40 gekauft und bin dabei geblieben.


----------



## suoixon (7. September 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> 29er Acros Carbon Enduro Lrs boost für unfassbare 1007,56€. Aber nur mit XD Driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir scheint die Steuer zu fehlen, ich sehe 1199€


----------



## xlacherx (7. September 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Dir scheint die Steuer zu fehlen, ich sehe 1199€


Stell auf boost um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (7. September 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Stell auf boost um.


Bleibt auch mit Boost bei mir 1.199€


----------



## xlacherx (7. September 2021)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Bleibt auch mit Boost bei mir 1.199€


Stimmt. jetzt bleibst. Vorher is der Preis dann auf 1007€ gesprungen


----------



## Epictetus (7. September 2021)

Stell auf Schweiz um, das ist der Preis ohne MWST.. (1199/1,19)


----------



## seven21 (7. September 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Stimmt. jetzt bleibst. Vorher is der Preis dann auf 1007€ gesprungen


War tatsächlich vorher auf 1007 auch mit MwSt.


----------



## lt1000 (8. September 2021)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> schaue gerade nach Ketten, hui die sind aber teuer geworden
> Juni 2020 hat ne HG701 23€ gekostet , ne GX Eagle 22€
> die kosten jetzt 50% mehr
> 
> ...


Hi Hille2001,

ich habe gerade eine 18 Euro "SHIMANO CN-HG901-11" ausgepackt, die Verpackung war zumindest vom Original nicht zu unterscheiden.

Erst dachte ich, da ist aber gefühlt wenig Kettenöl/Konservierungsmittel drauf. Dann fand ich es seltsam, dass die Beschriftung/Prägung auf beiden Seiten war. Wie soll man denn dann die Laufrichtung feststellen.... Als nächstes habe ich festgestellt, dass das Kettenschloss ebenfalls keine Montagerichtung drauf hatte. Zuguterletzt die Kette gemessen: Soll (neu) 119,5 IST (Fake) 119,8 +0,2

Also ich mache die nicht drauf. Erstens will ich meine Kettenblätter und Ritzel nicht kaputt machen, zweitens habe ich größte Bedenken bei der Haltbarkeit. Mal sehen ob ich von dem Internet-Heini mein Geld zurückbekomme.

P.S. Bevor jemand meint, man hätte das beim Preis doch erkennen müssen: Ich habe früher über den Verein die Ketten zu ähnlichen Kosten bekommen, deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das so okay ist. Ich habe erst jetzt festgestellt, dass sich die Preise mittlerweile in lächerlichen Sphären bewegen - die hamse doch nicht alle!


----------



## davez (8. September 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Und wieder mal Lampenkopf Lupine SL AX für 309,99 € statt 379,00 € (-18%).
> 
> Mit 10% Gutschein (wenn vorhanden) 278,99€. Macht dann 100€ Ersparnis.
> 
> ...



Und (vergleichsweise) günstige Akkus gibt es von Drittherstellern. Die sind nicht so schick verbaut wie von Lupine selbst, kosten aber auch nur ein Bruchteil. Ich packe sie entweder in eine Toptube Tasche oder befestige sie mit einem Strap auf dem Oberrohr.
Z.B. dieser hier:









						ENERpower Grünau Akku 7,4V 6800mAh Molex
					

Der neue ENERpower Grünau ist ein Ersatzakku für Taschenlampen der Marken Lupine, MyTinySun oder Sigma, die über einen Molex Verbindungsstück…




					enerprof.de


----------



## Dr_Ink (9. September 2021)

.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. September 2021)

interessant das man die Likes unter den Kommentaren auswertet und Rede & Antwort dafür verlangt!

Damit @Pintie nicht so alleine da steht, lache ich mal mit Ihm.

Normal würde der Deal mich nicht interessieren, da ich selbst den Preis für viel zu teuer für das gebotene halte und würde den auch nicht weiter kommentieren! Da ich jetzt aber ein Lach Smilie drunter gesetzt habe, forderst du das ja förmlich ein ... und meine Meinung sage ich Dir gerne.


----------



## xlacherx (9. September 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> da ich selbst den Preis für viel zu teuer für das gebotene halte


Tja, das is halt die persönliche einstellung. Aber wenn ich die Lampe will, und fast 100€ sparen kann, is das nunmal n guter Deal. Ob du jetzt 300€ für ne Lampe ausgeben willst oder nicht, hat ja wohl nichts damit zu tun, ob der Preis gut is oder net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. September 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Tja, das is halt die persönliche einstellung. Aber wenn ich die Lampe will, und fast 100€ sparen kann, is das nunmal n guter Deal. Ob du jetzt 300€ für ne Lampe ausgeben willst oder nicht, hat ja wohl nichts damit zu tun, ob der Preis gut is oder net...


Habe ich auch genau so geschrieben... Meine persönliche Meinung..


----------



## k0p3 (9. September 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch genau so geschrieben... Meine persönliche Meinung..



Ja wo kommen wir denn jetzt dahin, wenn plötzlich jeder auch noch seine persönliche Meinung hier kund tun darf.


----------



## Dr_Ink (9. September 2021)

.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. September 2021)

Meine Güte was für ein Fass aufmachen wg. dem einen Smilie - wie gesagt mich *PERSÖNLICH *interessieren die Lupine Teile nicht die Bohne, und ich hätte nichts kommentiert o. mit einem Smilie versehen. Das die Lampe für andere Interessant ist, ist ja durchaus legitim!

Ich habe den smilie nur gesetzt auf deine penetrante Art eine Erklärung auf den ersten smilie einzuforden, da ich denke das der smilie auch gesetzt wurde, wg. der gleichen Meinung die ich habe. Aber das Problem habe ich ja nicht ....


----------



## Rick7 (9. September 2021)

ihr wisst doch alle garnicht was ihr mit den Smilies anrichtet


----------



## null-2wo (9. September 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (9. September 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Tja, das is halt die persönliche einstellung. Aber wenn ich die Lampe will, und fast 100€ sparen kann, is das nunmal n guter Deal. Ob du jetzt 300€ für ne Lampe ausgeben willst oder nicht, hat ja wohl nichts damit zu tun, ob der Preis gut is oder net...


Mal angenommen, das stimmt. Darf man dann keinen Lachsmiley druntersetzen?


----------



## isartrails (9. September 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt habe ich es. Dann muss ich wohl den Sinn des Schnäppchenjäger-Threads missverstanden haben. Du und einige andere entscheiden hier was ein Schnäppchen ist. ...


Nein, leider nicht. Hier kann absolut demokratisch jeder (in Worten: JEDE:R) entscheiden, was ein Schnäppchen ist und entsprechende Angebote posten, auch wenn es nur 2 Prozent Rabatt auf einen zehnfach überteuerten Luxusartikel sind.
Zu dieser Demokratie gehört aber auch, dass absolut JEDE:R irgendeinen Smiley seiner Couleur unter so ein Angebot setzen darf, ohne dass dir die Galle hochkommen muss.
Denn: so wie manche das Smiley ertragen müssen, so müssen andere diese "Schnäppchen"posts ertragen...


----------



## Dr_Ink (9. September 2021)

.


----------



## davez (9. September 2021)

Ich habe mich über den Post zur Lupine sehr gefreut.    Denn inklusive des 10% Gutscheins gab es nicht annähernd einen so guten Preis in den letzten 12 Monaten.
Und zur Preisdiskussion. Wenn aufgrund der herausragenden Lampe (mit Tagfahrlicht) ich auch nur einen Unfall vermeiden kann, weil mich ein Autofahrer nicht übersieht, hat die Lampe sich vielfach bezahlt gemacht. Gibt es billiger, ja. In der Qualität nein. Genauso wie bei Trickstuff einen endlose und ziellose Diskussion.


----------



## Pintie (9. September 2021)

*1. Seit wann ist das hier der Laberthread ? *Früher wurde man hier für Meinungen ohne Deal gesteinigt und musst mit dem Lila Nielpferd nackt baden gehen.

2. Wenn du so wild auf Antworten bist - schreib mir doch eine PN

3.  gibts halt leider nicht.

4. 500€ für eine gute Lampe ist kein Problem (habe ich bei selbstbau Projekten auch schon dafür ausgegeben). Man sollte halt nur hinterfragen was man dafür bekommt. Und Lupine ist da wie Apple. Massenware die nichts besonderes ist und günstig in der Herstellung. Und dann dank vieler Jünger die gerne der Religion beitreten weil sie ihren kauf ja schön reden müssen, verkaufen sie das dann doch völlig überteuert.

5. Ja es gibt gute "günstige" (da hat jeder andere Vorstellungen) Alternativen. Aber das ist der falsche Thread dafür.

6. Ich hoffe ich konnte deinen Blutdruck etwas senken.

Allen einen schönen Tag und gute Deals


----------



## heliusdh (9. September 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> *1. Seit wann ist das hier der Laberthread ? *Früher wurde man hier für Meinungen ohne Deal gesteinigt und musst mit dem Lila Nielpferd nackt baden gehen.
> 
> 2. Wenn du so wild auf Antworten bist - schreib mir doch eine PN
> 
> ...


Habe ich den Titel 
Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread​
von dem Faden falsch verstanden? Kläre uns doch mal auf


----------



## delphi1507 (9. September 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Und Lupine ist da wie Apple. Massenware die nichts besonderes ist und günstig in der Herstellung. Und dann dank vieler Jünger die gerne der Religion beitreten weil sie ihren kauf ja schön reden müssen, verkaufen sie das dann doch völlig überteuert..


Nicht nur das ein Hersteller der Werbung macht mit bewusst illegalen Geschichten... Klettern an nassem Sandstein... Nur um Werbung zu machen... Night ride 7n gebiten in dennen das bekanntermaßen verboten ist, tut unserem Sport keinen Gefallen... Und der Einkauf dort verbietet sich, egal wie gut das Produkt ist ...


----------



## isartrails (9. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das ein Hersteller der Werbung macht mit bewusst illegalen Geschichten... Klettern an nassem Sandstein... Nur um Werbung zu machen... Night ride 7n gebiten in dennen das bekanntermaßen verboten ist, tut unserem Sport keinen Gefallen... Und der Einkauf dort verbietet sich, egal wie gut das Produkt ist ...


_Google Translate_, bitte!?


----------



## davez (9. September 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> Und Lupine ist da wie Apple. Massenware die nichts besonderes ist und günstig in der Herstellung. Und dann dank vieler Jünger die gerne der Religion beitreten weil sie ihren kauf ja schön reden müssen, verkaufen sie das dann doch völlig überteuert.


OT Hmmm, irgendwas müssen die Apple Dinger schon können. Seitdem wir vor 6 Jahren auf Apple Notebooks umgestiegen sind, konnten wir die externen IT Support Kosten für die Mitarbeiter bezogen auf die Endgeräte um 90% senken. Der (nicht beworbene) Business Support ist sensationell (kenne ich so bei keinem anderen Hardware Hersteller). Und nach 5 Jahren bekamen wir vom Reseller noch immer 50% des Neupreises. Bei Windows haben wir im Schnitt alle drei Jahre neue Geräte gekauft und das waren dann praktisch Vollabschreiber.
Und selbst nach 5 Jahren liefen die Rechner noch immer auf dem aktuellsten Betriebssystem flüssig. Davon konnte ich bei Windows nur träumen. Und nein, ich bin kein Apple Jünger, sondern benutze die Hardware im Job. Für uns sind die Apple Geräte spottbillig, wenn ich mir die total cost of ownership anschaue. Aber klar, wenn man nur auf den VK schaut, sieht es teuer aus.
Und wenn Du auf die völlig überteuerten Handys oder Uhren anspielst, magst Du Recht haben. Aber selbst dort erhältst Du über mehr als 5 Jahre Updates, während Du bei den chinesischen Highend Geräten häufig schon nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr mit Updates versorgt wirst. 

Wenn also Lupine genauso überteuert ist, wie Apple und nix können, dann habe ich mit dem Kauf alles richtig gemacht


----------



## seblubb (9. September 2021)

Pintie schrieb:


> *1. Seit wann ist das hier der Laberthread ? *Früher wurde man hier für Meinungen ohne Deal gesteinigt und musst mit dem Lila Nielpferd nackt baden gehen.
> 
> 2. Wenn du so wild auf Antworten bist - schreib mir doch eine PN
> 
> ...


Huhu Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arazi (9. September 2021)

davez schrieb:


> OT Hmmm, irgendwas müssen die Apple Dinger schon können. Seitdem wir vor 6 Jahren auf Apple Notebooks umgestiegen sind, konnten wir die externen IT Support Kosten für die Mitarbeiter bezogen auf die Endgeräte um 90% senken. Der (nicht beworbene) Business Support ist sensationell (kenne ich so bei keinem anderen Hardware Hersteller). Und nach 5 Jahren bekamen wir vom Reseller noch immer 50% des Neupreises. Bei Windows haben wir im Schnitt alle drei Jahre neue Geräte gekauft und das waren dann praktisch Vollabschreiber.
> Und selbst nach 5 Jahren liefen die Rechner noch immer auf dem aktuellsten Betriebssystem flüssig. Davon konnte ich bei Windows nur träumen. Und nein, ich bin kein Apple Jünger, sondern benutze die Hardware im Job. Für uns sind die Apple Geräte spottbillig, wenn ich mir die total cost of ownership anschaue. Aber klar, wenn man nur auf den VK schaut, sieht es teuer aus.
> Und wenn Du auf die völlig überteuerten Handys oder Uhren anspielst, magst Du Recht haben. Aber selbst dort erhältst Du über mehr als 5 Jahre Updates, während Du bei den chinesischen Highend Geräten häufig schon nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr mit Updates versorgt wirst.
> 
> Wenn also Lupine genauso überteuert ist, wie Apple und nix können, dann habe ich mit dem Kauf alles richtig gemacht



Das mit dem Wiederverkaufspreis vergessen die meisten, insofern magst Du durchaus Recht haben, dass das Apfel-Gedöns im Endeffekt gar nicht so teuer ist wie es scheint (das sage ich als jemand, der Apple nicht mag und immer flucht, wenn er sich der iPhones der Familie "annehmen" muss)... 
Und diesbezüglich scheint es bei Lupine (habe ich auch nicht) ja ähnlich zu sein, also, was den Wiederverkaufswert anbelangt...
p.s. By the way: Was wäre denn eine günstigere Alternative zu der angesprochenen Lampe?


----------



## Poldi78 (9. September 2021)

Arazi schrieb:


> p.s. By the way: Was wäre denn eine günstigere Alternative zu der angesprochenen Lampe?


Ich bin mit meiner MagicShine mehr als zufrieden. Ist ja auch meistens P/L-Sieger....


----------



## Arazi (9. September 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner MagicShine mehr als zufrieden. Ist ja auch meistens P/L-Sieger....



Haben die denn eine StVZO Zulassung?


----------



## Poldi78 (9. September 2021)

Arazi schrieb:


> Haben die denn eine StVZO Zulassung?


Nein.
Das wirst Du bei den "hellen" Helm-/Lenker-Strahlern meines Wissens auch nicht finden.


----------



## Arazi (9. September 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Das wirst Du bei den "hellen" Helm-/Lenker-Strahlern meines Wissens auch nicht finden.



Die verlinkte Lupine hat aber gem. Beschreibung eine StVZO-Zulassung. Insofern müsste eine Alternative auch eine haben.


----------



## Mittern8 (9. September 2021)

Bleistiftsweise 





						Supernova M99 Mini Pro B54 Frontleuchte
					

Supernova Akku Frontleuchte mit 1600 lm Fernlichtmodus, Abblendlicht und App Steuerung.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Arazi (9. September 2021)

HageBen schrieb:


> Bleistiftsweise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ist mit 459,- € allerdings nicht günstiger, sondern erheblich teurer...


----------



## Mittern8 (9. September 2021)

Sorry, des Angebot war ja ohne Akku.

Edit.








						Supernova M99 Mini Pro 25 LED Frontlicht mit StVZO-Zulassung
					

Hinweis zum Bauteiletausch bei E-Bikes:Bevor Du an Deinem E-Bike Bauteile austauschst, beachte bitte den Leitfaden für den Bauteiletausch bei CE-gekennzeichneten E-Bikes / Pedelecs mit Tretunterstützung. Hinweis zur Rücknahme von Batterien, Akkus und




					www.bike-components.de
				




Wobei die Lupine mit 2200 lm zu 1150 lm fast den doppelten Lichtstrom hat. Doppel so hell wird sie aber nicht sein.


----------



## davez (9. September 2021)

Die Original Akkus sind von den Firmen prohibitiv teuer. Für Lupine konnte ich einen guten Drittanbieter finden, keine Ahnung wie das bei Supernova ist.

@HageBen Das ist die E-Bike Variante. Die mit Akku betriebene Version scheint es bis jetzt nicht nur als Lampenkopf zu geben (wahrscheinlich weil sie noch zu neu ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittern8 (9. September 2021)

Die ebike Variante kann man mit 5 bis 13,5 Volt betreiben, also müssten etliche Akkus kompatibel sein. Muss halt die Leistung von bis zu 16 Watt ab können.


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. September 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Die Original Akkus sind von den Firmen prohibitiv teuer. Für Lupine konnte ich einen guten Drittanbieter finden, keine Ahnung wie das bei Supernova ist.


Muss man da noch einen passenden Stecker für die Lupine anlöten? 
Wobei es mW bei Lupine ein Austauschprogramm gibt für ältere Akkus.


----------



## seblubb (10. September 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Muss man da noch einen passenden Stecker für die Lupine anlöten?


nicht unbedingt. Für lötfaule gibt's das schon passend








						ENERpower Buch Akku 7,4V 10500mAh Molex - 35E
					

Der neue ENERpower Buch ist ein Ersatzakku für Taschenlampen der Marken Lupine, MyTinySun oder Sigma, die über einen Molex Verbindungsstück…




					enerprof.de


----------



## davez (10. September 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Muss man da noch einen passenden Stecker für die Lupine anlöten?
> Wobei es mW bei Lupine ein Austauschprogramm gibt für ältere Akkus.


Nein, die haben passende Stecker an den Akkus, man muss nichts löten (steht dann auch so in der jeweiligen Beschreibung). Allerdings sind die Stecker nicht gummiert wie bei Lupine und damit auch 
nicht wasserdicht


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. September 2021)

Okay, danke @seblubb und @davez . 
Wobei meine Erfahrungen mit der Lupine Piko recht gut sind.
Es gab mal ein Problem mit der Steckverbindung, Wackelkontakt.
Bei Lupine angerufen, diese dann eingeschickt.
Eine Rechnung oder so was wegen "Garantie" hat sie dort absolut nicht interessiert. Die haben das kostenlos repariert.
Inzwischen ist nach ca 10 Jahren der Smartcore Akku doch nicht mehr ganz so frisch. Für normale 2h Touren reicht es aber noch.
Von daher habe ich damals einen recht guten Kauf gehabt.


----------



## Groudon (10. September 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Okay, danke @seblubb und @davez .
> Wobei meine Erfahrungen mit der Lupine Piko recht gut sind.
> Es gab mal ein Problem mit der Steckverbindung, Wackelkontakt.
> Bei Lupine angerufen, diese dann eingeschickt.
> ...


Die gleiche Erfahrung hab ich auch bei Lupine gemacht. An meinem Lampenkopf gab es auch einen Wackelkontakt. Eingeschickt und kostenlos repariert innerhalb von nicht mal 5 Werktagen!

Die gleiche Erfahrung hab ich auch bei Specialized gemacht. Der Preis eines Produktes umfasst nun mal nicht immer nur das Produkt selbst sondern auch den Service und durch sowas binden hochpreisige Marken ihre Kunden an sich. Am Ende eine Win-Win-Situation für beide Seiten aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (10. September 2021)

Nicht schon wieder eine Lampendiskussion (mit Staßenzulassung...). Ungefähr das langweiligste mögliche Thema im Forum. Grausam.


----------



## DeluXer (10. September 2021)

Im Wald braucht man keine Straßenzulassung oder?


----------



## davez (10. September 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder eine Lampendiskussion (mit Staßenzulassung...). Ungefähr das langweiligste mögliche Thema im Forum. Grausam.


Ganz offensichtlich nicht   (s.o.)
Es gibt auch im MTB Forum eine Reihe von Leuten, die commuten oder eine Lampe für den Weg zum Trail benötigen oder auch für ein Gravel Bike. Insofern passt das auch hier (wenn auch nicht für Dich)


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2021)

metalbks schrieb:


> @MiJo-Bikes  hat derzeit gute Angebote für Santa Cruz Bikes und Rahmen bis 20% .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20% auf eine aussterbende Radgröße…das is doch kein Angebot 🙄


----------



## KaiKaisen (11. September 2021)

Finde ich schon.
27,5 wird es noch eine Weile geben und nicht jeder will ein 29“.
Bei einem Rahmen Set kann man ja auch selbst ein MX draus machen.


----------



## goldencore (11. September 2021)

Sieht man ja auch in dem Slab Video von Danny McAskill, dass das Rad zu gar nichts taugt. Wie langsam der damit teilweise fahren muss! Furchtbar!


----------



## davez (11. September 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> 20% auf eine aussterbende Radgröße…das is doch kein Angebot 🙄


Bist Du es schon mal gefahren? Ist ein geniales Bike. Ich fahre sowohl 29er als 27.5 und beides hat seinen Charme


----------



## JDEM (11. September 2021)

27.5" 😂


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> dass das Rad zu gar nichts taugt





davez schrieb:


> Ist ein geniales Bike.


Was genau hatte ich nochmal gesagt?


----------



## davez (11. September 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was genau hatte ich nochmal gesagt?


Unsinn 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (12. September 2021)

gyor schrieb:


> Bc Versandkosten: 39MY49N3


Also mit dem Code darf man dann wieder Versandkosten bezahlen? Nervt ja langsam umsonst zu bestellen.


----------



## gyor (12. September 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Code darf man dann wieder Versandkosten bezahlen?


Wer hat dir das gestattet?


----------



## sepplmail (14. September 2021)

emse33 schrieb:


> *Sram GX Eagle AXS | 1x12-fach Upgrade  - 499€*​*SRAM GX Eagle Boost DUB Kurbel 1x12 | 32 Zähne - 119€*


Ist da jetzt der Akku dabei oder nicht?


----------



## Muehi (14. September 2021)

Ich befürchte nicht - zumindest ist er nicht im Lieferumfang gelistet. 
In dem Fall wäre r2 eine Alternative: 515€ mit Akku und Multitool: https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Eagle-AXS-Upgrade-Kit-1x12


----------



## sepplmail (14. September 2021)

Bin mir eben auch nicht sicher.
Beim offiziellen Upgrade-Kit wäre er natürlich dabei, genauso wie das von dir angesprochene Mulitool.
Es gibt aber auch immer mal wieder selbst zusammengestellte "Upgrade-Kits" der Shops, wo sie einfach die Einzelkomponenten zusammen packen. Da würde der Akku dann fehlen, da er nicht zum Lieferumfang des Schaltwerks gehört und auch nicht explizit aufgeführt ist.


----------



## emse33 (14. September 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe bei Komking angerufen und es handelt sich um das komplette Set inkl Akku. Ich habe es mir es gestern für 479€ gekauft und habe nicht geschaut ob es mit oder ohne Akku ist .Momentan kostet es 489€, warum es zwischen 479€ - 499€ schwankt ?


----------



## Muehi (14. September 2021)

Danke! Mittlerweile wurde auch die Beschreibung angepasst, mit Akku und Multitool. Jetzt bin ich echt am hadern...


----------



## Schevron (14. September 2021)

Hat hier schon mal jemand von euch bestellt:
Mammothbikes
Oder ist es doch die Gefahr eines Fakeshops?


----------



## Saltyballs84 (14. September 2021)

Schevron schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand von euch bestellt:
> Mammothbikes
> Oder ist es doch die Gefahr eines Fakeshops?


Sitzt in Spohrnien, dauert etwas aber sonst ok. Paypal hatta auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (14. September 2021)

Hat jemand noch einen Versand-Code von BC? Hab versucht, selbst einen zu kreieren (durch stundenlanges Surfen ohne adblock, wie empfohlen) leider ohne Erfolg..


----------



## seven21 (14. September 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Versand-Code von BC? Hab versucht, selbst einen zu kreieren (durch stundenlanges Surfen ohne adblock, wie empfohlen) leider ohne Erfolg..


Hat bei mir auch nix gebracht. Auch das Füllen des Warenkorbs hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## trifighter22 (14. September 2021)

3RQBY6YX

Gerade bekommen, Versandkostenfrei bei BC


----------



## Stetox (15. September 2021)

Wieder ein Reseller, der den DHX2 (Crc ~240€) für 440€ um Bikemarkt anbietet 😒


----------



## ArmlingAndi (15. September 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Wieder ein Reseller, der den DHX2 (Crc ~240€) für 440€ um Bikemarkt anbietet 😒


Zum Glück gibt es ja dich als Samariter 😋🤗

Edit: Wobei den für 440 reinzustellen tatsächlich etwas dreist ist 😬


----------



## Stetox (15. September 2021)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es ja dich als Samariter 😋🤗
> 
> Edit: Wobei den für 440 reinzustellen tatsächlich etwas dreist ist 😬


Meine Anzeige wurde nach einer halben Stunde gelöscht 🧐😥


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (15. September 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Meine Anzeige wurde nach einer halben Stunde gelöscht 🧐😥


Im Bikemarkt??


----------



## Stetox (15. September 2021)

Ja im Bikemarkt. 

Ich habe ein Screenshot von CRC und Link ins Angebot gestellt. 
Das war vielleicht zu extrem. 

Jetzt biete ich einfach meinen Dämpfer zum Verkauf an, dann sollte das Angebot nicht gelöscht werden. 

Und niemand kommt hoffentlich auf die Idee 440€ zu bezahlen


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. September 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Ja im Bikemarkt.
> 
> Ich habe ein Screenshot von CRC und Link ins Angebot gestellt.
> Das war vielleicht zu extrem.
> ...


Kann sein, evtl. wegen dem Link 🤔


----------



## ArmlingAndi (15. September 2021)

Stetox schrieb:


> Jetzt biete ich einfach meinen Dämpfer zum Verkauf an, dann sollte das Angebot nicht gelöscht werden.
> 
> Und niemand kommt hoffentlich auf die Idee 440€ zu bezahlen


Verkaufst du ihn dann theoretisch auch zu dem Preis?


----------



## Stetox (16. September 2021)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Verkaufst du ihn dann theoretisch auch zu dem Preis?


Der DHX2 ist mein zweiter Ersatzdämpfer, was wohl übertrieben ist. 
Ich wäre bereit, den Dämpfer ohne Gewinnabsicht zu verkaufen. 
Aber solange das Angebot bei CRC besteht, könnte ich Interessenten auch darauf hinweisen und den Dämpfer erstmal selbst testen.


----------



## Jaerrit (16. September 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann der was eigentlich, so für den Gelegenheitsschrauber?


----------



## Deleted 301905 (16. September 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> *SYNTACE Torque Tool 1-25 Drehmomentschlüssel für nur 99 Euro*
> Im Set: Torque Tool + 9-teiliger Bit-Satz + Service-Gutschein im Wert von 33 Euro.
> 
> 
> ...



Gerade was Drehmoment angeht gibt es im industriellen Umfeld keine Drehmomentwerkzeuge in dem Preisbereich. Ich bin bei den Dingern durchweg skeptisch.
Ich würde noch 20€ drauflegen und bei Hoffmann-Tools shoppen. Die Eigenmarken sind bei uns zu 100ern im Einsatz. z.B. dieses.
GGfs kann ich ne Sammelbestellung machen (ich sollte kräftig Rabatt auf die Dinger bekommen)


----------



## k0p3 (16. September 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Kann der was eigentlich, so für den Gelegenheitsschrauber?



Wurde hier schon öfter diskutiert.
Aber weil Du neu bist...

Nee, der taugt nix. Ist zu billig.


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Gerade was Drehmoment angeht gibt es im industriellen Umfeld keine Drehmomentwerkzeuge in dem Preisbereich. Ich bin bei den Dingern durchweg skeptisch.
> Ich würde noch 20€ drauflegen und bei Hoffmann-Tools shoppen. Die Eigenmarken sind bei uns zu 100ern im Einsatz. z.B. dieses.
> GGfs kann ich ne Sammelbestellung machen (ich sollte kräftig Rabatt auf die Dinger bekommen)


Schnapper ist’s vielleicht trotzdem?🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## ekm (16. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Gerade was Drehmoment angeht gibt es im industriellen Umfeld keine Drehmomentwerkzeuge in dem Preisbereich. Ich bin bei den Dingern durchweg skeptisch.
> Ich würde noch 20€ drauflegen und bei Hoffmann-Tools shoppen. Die Eigenmarken sind bei uns zu 100ern im Einsatz. z.B. dieses.
> GGfs kann ich ne Sammelbestellung machen (ich sollte kräftig Rabatt auf die Dinger bekommen)


Ja, bei dem Syntace wäre ich vorsichtig, der ist Testsieger bei Mountainbike 08-15!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (16. September 2021)

Testsieger, gute Bewertungen, "built by Wera"

Klingt auf den ersten Blick eigentlich ganz gut  😗


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Gerade was Drehmoment angeht gibt es im industriellen Umfeld keine Drehmomentwerkzeuge in dem Preisbereich. Ich bin bei den Dingern durchweg skeptisch.
> Ich würde noch 20€ drauflegen und bei Hoffmann-Tools shoppen. Die Eigenmarken sind bei uns zu 100ern im Einsatz. z.B. dieses.
> GGfs kann ich ne Sammelbestellung machen (ich sollte kräftig Rabatt auf die Dinger bekommen)


Das Ding von Syntace wird von Wera hergestellt und hat sich tausendfach bewährt. Jedem Schlüssel liegt ei Mess-Zertifikat bei.


----------



## schmitr3 (16. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Gerade was Drehmoment angeht gibt es im industriellen Umfeld keine Drehmomentwerkzeuge in dem Preisbereich. Ich bin bei den Dingern durchweg skeptisch.
> Ich würde noch 20€ drauflegen und bei Hoffmann-Tools shoppen. Die Eigenmarken sind bei uns zu 100ern im Einsatz. z.B. dieses.
> GGfs kann ich ne Sammelbestellung machen (ich sollte kräftig Rabatt auf die Dinger bekommen)


War jetzt schon öfter die Diskussion. Das ist der von Wera, gibt es auch bei dem von dir verlinkten Laden bestimmt und geht von 1-25, nicht wie der von dir verlinkte von 4-20Nm. Inkl. Bit-Set ist das ein guter Preis.


----------



## Deleted 301905 (16. September 2021)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Testsieger, gute Bewertungen, "built by Wera"
> 
> Klingt auf den ersten Blick eigentlich ganz gut  😗


Ich mag hier echt nich gegen das Werkzeug stänkern: Built By wird unleich Manufactured By sein.
Aber jeder darf das Werkzeug kaufen was er mag (verstehe die Angry Reaktion nur bedingt).
Ich hab selbst Zeug von Wera (Modellbau, Kleinstkram) und ansich passt das.

Ich hab meine Drehmomentschlüssel von Hoffmann für ~80€ das Stück bekommen und an einem Kalibrierprüfstand selbst gecheckt (weil ich schlichtweg die Möglichkeit habe). Da passt das mit Prüfstempel versehen Dokument von Hoffmann dann auch.
(Arbeite in der Luftfahrt und wenn da Drehmomente nicht passen, macht sich das Triebwerk ohne Flugzeug auf den Weg und die Passagiere treten den Weg nach unten an)

Es gibt auch eine Art Uhrmacherwerkzeug von Xiaomi offiziell By Wera - bestellt, probiert, 2 Philips verdreht und nach 3 Monaten war der Magnethalter nur noch ein Halter. Fall für die Tonne (Gut bei 12€ mit Gutschein aus China verschmerzbar)


schmitr3 schrieb:


> War jetzt schon öfter die Diskussion. Das ist der von Wera, gibt es auch bei dem von dir verlinkten Laden bestimmt und geht von 1-25, nicht wie der von dir verlinkte von 4-20Nm. Inkl. Bit-Set ist das ein guter Preis.



Ich hab nichts gegen den Preis gesagt  Ich sage: Bei Werkzeug ist meine Erfahrung kannst du Endkonsumentenzeug (woher auch immer das stammt) fast durchweg in die Tonne treten. Ich kaufe Werkzeug exakt 1mal - gutes Zeug überlebt einen locker.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> (verstehe die Angry Reaktion nur bedingt).


da du im falschen Thread postet hast. gelabert werden darf nur hier!


----------



## BigJohn (16. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Built By wird unleich Manufactured By sein.


Und das soll bei Hoffmann anders sein? Die sind in erster Linie immer noch ein Werkzeug-(Groß)Händler und das Holex Zeug ist auch nur zugekauft. Vollkommen unklar, wer das wo manufactured oder builded.


----------



## Deleted 301905 (16. September 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und das soll bei Hoffmann anders sein? Die sind in erster Linie immer noch ein Werkzeug-(Groß)Händler und das Holex Zeug ist auch nur zugekauft. Vollkommen unklar, wer das wo manufactured oder builded.


Aber im Gegensatz zu halbbekannten Bikemarken ist Holex und Garant Zehntausendfach industriell bewährt.

Ich bin dann auch raus hier. Nutzlose Diskussion die zu nichts führt. Jeder darf mit dem Werkzeug Happy sein was er Gott wo gekauft hat.

:winke:


----------



## null-2wo (16. September 2021)

ja, aber... warte mal, is jetz bosch oder makita besser?


----------



## seblubb (16. September 2021)

man1acc schrieb:


> Nutzlose Diskussion die zu nichts führt


dein erster Tag im IBC? 🧐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (16. September 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ja, aber... warte mal, is jetz bosch oder makita besser?


Hauptsache blau oder wat?


----------



## Jaerrit (16. September 2021)

Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt wofür man nen Drehmomentschlüssel mit 1nm braucht, als Alternative würde ich das Proxxon-Sortiment empfehlen. Habe selber einen MC 15, 3-15 NM, gibt schon mal um die 50€, hat ebenfalls 1 Kalibrierzertifickat beiliegen…


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. September 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Proxxon Kalibrierzertifikat


Jetzt geht's los🙈


----------



## Jaerrit (16. September 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's los🙈


Wasn? Die MC werden vor Auslieferung kalibriert 🤷🏼‍♂️
Hier zum Nachlesen:




__





						PROXXON - MicroClick MC 15
					





					www.proxxon.com


----------



## Epictetus (16. September 2021)

Stethoskop und wenn die erste Carbonfaser reisst stoppen.


----------



## JDEM (16. September 2021)

Kann hier bitte noch über Kaffeemaschinen und Messer diskutiert werden?
Geil wie sich so manche Industrieleute wieder hervortun müssen... 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (16. September 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wasn? Die MC werden vor Auslieferung kalibriert 🤷🏼‍♂️
> Hier zum Nachlesen:
> 
> 
> ...


MIR brauchst das nicht erklären (hab selber Proxxo Werkzeug) 😉
Scheint aber für einige Foristen zu unpräzise ,wenn man die existierenden Dremothreads mal so querliest.


----------



## Jaerrit (16. September 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> wenn man die existierenden Dremothreads mal so querliest.


So langweilig kann mir gar nicht werden


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. September 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> So langweilig kann mir gar nicht werden


Na dann, weiterschrauben, glücklich sein 🙂
Zumal ich für mich persönlich festgestellt habe, seit ich das Ding habe(<15Jahre), benutz ich es gar nicht mehr.
Irgendwann hat mans halt irgendwie im Gefühl


----------



## davez (16. September 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Na dann, weiterschrauben, glücklich sein 🙂
> Zumal ich für mich persönlich festgestellt habe, seit ich das Ding habe(<15Jahre), benutz ich es gar nicht mehr.
> Irgendwann hat mans halt irgendwie im Gefühl


Im Gehör?  Wenn das Carbon knackt, war es zu viel


----------



## Nd-60 (16. September 2021)

Mein letzter Wille: Stahlwille



Die muss man wenigstens nicht entspannen nach Verwendung.


----------



## null-2wo (16. September 2021)

drehmo-frei seit '03


----------



## BigJohn (17. September 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> drehmo-frei seit '03


Den Messschieber scheinst du zur selben Zeit entsorgt zu haben


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. September 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Den Messschieber scheinst du zur selben Zeit entsorgt zu haben


Mit dem Parallaxefehler kann nicht jeder um...

Das Thema mit dem Drehmoment kommt auch immer wieder auf 🤗 gibt es sogar Untersuchungen. Die meisten ziehen "nach Gefühl" zu fest an (kleine erforderliche Momente) Auch deren Beruf es ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. September 2021)

BTT: Hat jemand noch einen bc Code( Versand frei)?
Hab was vergessen mitzubestellen😢

Alternativ, n workaround, wie ich den code selbst generieren kann?
Komme irgendwie zu keinem Ergebnis..🙏


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. September 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> BTT: Hat jemand noch einen bc Code( Versand frei)?
> Hab was vergessen mitzubestellen😢
> 
> Alternativ, n workaround, wie ich den code selbst generieren kann?
> Komme irgendwie zu keinem Ergebnis..🙏


die die BC Codes eigentlich immernoch mit Mindestbestellwert von 50€ wie letztens berichtet?

Bekommt man den Code eigentlich nur beim mobilen surfaen, oder auch im browser am PC? Muss man dafür aktiv auf der Seite browsen? Hab so einen code noch nie bekommen, obwohl ich stellenweise ewig auf der Seite verweile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. September 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> workaround


„Vorgehen“ wäre 2 oldschool gewesen 🙄


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. September 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> „Vorgehen“ wäre 2 oldschool gewesen 🙄


----------



## Tbuschi (17. September 2021)

tunix82 schrieb:


> Wer warten kann, Trickstuff Dächle 203mm 6-Loch 33,99€ bei Amazon
> 
> aktuell nicht lieferbar, aber bestellbar.


jetzt bei 44,90€


----------



## bushDoctor (17. September 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> jetzt bei 44,90€


Nein, unter weitere Anbieter gibt es immer noch 33,99€ über Amazon. Gerade bestellt…


----------



## Jaerrit (17. September 2021)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Nein, unter weitere Anbieter gibt es immer noch 33,99€ über Amazon. Gerade bestellt…


Ja, jetzt wieder, aber eben war Amazon auch auf 44,90


----------



## euro910 (17. September 2021)

aber die Bestellung wird nicht ausgeführt


----------



## spiky76 (17. September 2021)

euro910 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1341016
> 
> aber die Bestellung wird nicht ausgeführt


bei mir ging es vor 3 Minuten


----------



## Condemned87 (17. September 2021)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Nein, unter weitere Anbieter gibt es immer noch 33,99€ über Amazon. Gerade bestellt…


Das kommt und geht... als Tbuschi meinte kostet nun 44 EUR, wars wirklich so. Habe nachgesehen.. auch rechts unten war zu dem Preis nichts mehr da.


----------



## Tbuschi (17. September 2021)

spiky76 schrieb:


> bei mir ging es vor 3 Minuten


Glück gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (17. September 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt wieder, aber eben war Amazon auch auf 44,90


Ah Mist, jetzt wieder 44,90


----------



## seblubb (17. September 2021)

vielen Dank für das Benachrichtigungsmassaker  Ihr bekommt jetzt alle n ""


----------



## seblubb (17. September 2021)

hehe, das witzig


----------



## freetourer (17. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> vielen Dank für das Benachrichtigungsmassaker  Ihr bekommt jetzt alle n ""





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Cool! - Danke!


----------



## Blaubarschbub (17. September 2021)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Schnäppchenthread, oder?





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ja klar, wieso?


----------



## Steefan (17. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> vielen Dank für das Benachrichtigungsmassaker  Ihr bekommt jetzt alle n ""


Hey - labern is nebenan

Edit: Da wollte ich mal ein paar Blockwartpunkte abgreifen und krieg nur Gegenwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. September 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> jetzt bei 44,90€





bushDoctor schrieb:


> Nein, unter weitere Anbieter gibt es immer noch 33,99€ über Amazon. Gerade bestellt…





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt wieder, aber eben war Amazon auch auf 44,90





euro910 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1341016
> 
> aber die Bestellung wird nicht ausgeführt





spiky76 schrieb:


> bei mir ging es vor 3 Minuten





Condemned87 schrieb:


> Das kommt und geht... als Tbuschi meinte kostet nun 44 EUR, wars wirklich so. Habe nachgesehen.. auch rechts unten war zu dem Preis nichts mehr da.





Tbuschi schrieb:


> Glück gehabt.





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ah Mist, jetzt wieder 44,90





seblubb schrieb:


> vielen Dank für das Benachrichtigungsmassaker  Ihr bekommt jetzt alle n ""





seblubb schrieb:


> hehe, das witzig







Steefan schrieb:


> Hey - labern is nebenan



Hey was ist da denn los? *Hier* ist der Laberthread!

Für die, die im Schnäppchen-Thread darauf aufmerksam machen mit einem Post, der auch kein Schnäppchen beinhaltet kann ich nur sagen "Melden" und gut ist.

@arno¹ hast du eine Idee wie man die beiden Threads visuell trennen kann außer über das Thema?


----------



## Jaerrit (17. September 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ey was mit euch denn nicht richtig!


Was genau is denn bei Dir schief gelaufen das Du meinst andere wären „nicht richtig“?
Vielleicht solltest Du Dir Gedanken machen ob bei Dir alles richtig ist, nur so eine Idee…

Die ganzen Clowns hier mit ihrem gestörten Konsumverhalten, @arno¹ hast Du ne Idee wie man die von normalen Usern trennen kann, also visuell, nicht nur über die Ignorelist?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. September 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Was genau is denn bei Dir schief gelaufen das Du meinst andere wären „nicht richtig“?
> Vielleicht solltest Du Dir Gedanken machen ob bei Dir alles richtig ist, nur so eine Idee…
> 
> Die ganzen Clowns hier mit ihrem gestörten Konsumverhalten, @arno¹ hast Du ne Idee wie man die von normalen Usern trennen kann, also visuell, nicht nur über die Ignorelist?


Jetzt lese ich es auch, klingt etwas beleidigend. Sollte aber eher witzig klingen. Mea culpa. Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung! Hab's editiert.

Ach ja, bei mir ist bestimmt nicht alles richtig, ich hänge hier viel zu oft ab wenn's nach meiner Frau geht. Aber als ich das letzte mal in den Spiegel geguckt habe, hab ich keinen 🤡 gesehen.


----------



## Jaerrit (17. September 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Aber als ich das letzte mal in den Spiegel geguckt habe, hab ich keinen 🤡 gesehen.


Glaub ich Dir aufs Wort


----------



## arno¹ (17. September 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ey, was ist da denn los? *Hier* ist der Laberthread!
> 
> Für die, die im Schnäppchen-Thread darauf aufmerksam machen mit einem Post, der auch kein Schnäppchen beinhaltet kann ich nur sagen "Melden" und gut ist.
> 
> @arno¹ hast du eine Idee wie man die beiden Threads visuell trennen kann außer über das Thema?



Ja hm man könnte im Thematitel jeweils ein textuelles Präfix anbringen:

[Talk] Schnappchenlaberthead

oder ein grafisches (da müssten wir Markus fragen, ob er das einrichtet.

Im Thema selber (also bspw. Farbe Rosa für Labern) geht das von der Software her nicht. Theoretisch ist denkbar dass ein User so nen Custom Style dafür entwickelt, aber den müssten sich dann alle einspielen.

Die User müssen schon selber trennen können. Beim Müll geht das doch auch


----------



## Reigni (18. September 2021)

Hat jemand ein Versandfrei Gutscheincode für BC ^^


----------



## luftschaukel (18. September 2021)

gyor schrieb:


> Fahrradketten online kaufen | bike-components
> 
> 
> Fahrradketten für Dein Bike bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service
> ...


Hält wahrscheinlich genau so lange wie die E13 Teile, also gar nicht


----------



## gyor (18. September 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hält wahrscheinlich genau so lange wie die E13 Teile, also gar nicht


Über ybn ketten ließt man gemischtes aber fürn Winter macht man da bei dem Preis nichts verkehrt, glaube ich…


----------



## dragonjackson (18. September 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> die die BC Codes eigentlich immernoch mit Mindestbestellwert von 50€ wie letztens berichtet?
> 
> Bekommt man den Code eigentlich nur beim mobilen surfaen, oder auch im browser am PC? Muss man dafür aktiv auf der Seite browsen? Hab so einen code noch nie bekommen, obwohl ich stellenweise ewig auf der Seite verweile...


Irgendwie klappt das nicht... fühle mich auch von bc verarscht... jedesmal wenn ich bestelle, gibt es die codes davor oder danach... noch nie hab ich so einen blöden code gezeigt bekommen...


----------



## freetourer (18. September 2021)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Irgendwie klappt das nicht... fühle mich auch von bc verarscht... jedesmal wenn ich bestelle, gibt es die codes davor oder danach... noch nie hab ich so einen blöden code gezeigt bekommen...



Der Mimimi-Thread ist nebenan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (18. September 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Der Mimimi-Thread ist nebenan.


Bin stolz, dich zu so einem Kommentar getriggert zu haben. Im Laberthread…


----------



## JDEM (18. September 2021)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Bin stolz, dich zu so einem Kommentar getriggert zu haben. Im Laberthread…



Den kann man aber schnell mit angry Smillies triggern 😅


----------



## md82 (18. September 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Carbon Lenker mit verschiedenen Breiten und Rise zur Auswahl für 65,99€
> MyDealz











						Brand-X Carbon Riser Lenker | Chain Reaction
					

Brand-X Carbon Riser Lenker - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Dein link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## freetourer (19. September 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Den kann man aber schnell mit angry Smillies triggern 😅


Da liegst Du gaaaaanz falsch.


----------



## Reigni (20. September 2021)

Morgen Leutz,
ich brauche mal einen einigermaßen ordentlichen "Cable Cutter" / "Bowdenzugschneider", was könnt ihr da empfehlen?
ist der was?  https://www.fahrrad.de/red-cycling-products-cable-cutter-725606_1689398.html


----------



## ma1208 (20. September 2021)

Ich habe einen von Knipex, da macht man nichts falsch. Ich glaube das Modell hier. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man damit die Endhülsen sauber aufquetschen kann. Die Anschaffung lohnt sich, wenn er auch etwas teurer ist.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. September 2021)

Reigni schrieb:


> Morgen Leutz,
> ich brauche mal einen einigermaßen ordentlichen "Cable Cutter" / "Bowdenzugschneider", was könnt ihr da empfehlen?
> ist der was?  https://www.fahrrad.de/red-cycling-products-cable-cutter-725606_1689398.html


den habe ich der macht seinen Job gut!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. September 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen von Knipex, da macht man nichts falsch. Ich glaube das Modell hier. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man damit die Endhülsen sauber aufquetschen kann. Die Anschaffung lohnt sich, wenn er auch etwas teurer ist.






macht von euch einer wirklich das mit 1 gezeigte Quetschen? Wenn nicht, wozu ist der Quetsch-Sechskant sonst gut?
und 2 soll das Quetschen der Bowdenzug Endhülse sein oder?
Wo ist bei dem Knipex die Feder, welcher ihn auseinader drückt bei Entspannung?


----------



## null-2wo (20. September 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen von Knipex, da macht man nichts falsch. Ich glaube das Modell hier. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man damit die Endhülsen sauber aufquetschen kann. Die Anschaffung lohnt sich, wenn er auch etwas teurer ist.


+1. empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. September 2021)

CN-10 Professional Cable and Housing Cutter
					

A shop-quality cutting pliers designed specifically for use on bicycle cable and housing.




					www.parktool.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. September 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Sram Xo1 AXS Schaltwerk 349€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde ja auch Zeit, dass das mal billiger wird.


----------



## fone (21. September 2021)

Da mir der Griff der XT M8100 Bremse unsympathisch ist, hab ich beim Stadler ein M8000er Set (VR-rechts, HR-J-Kit) gekauft für 140€. find ich ok.








						Startseite | Online Shop Zweirad Stadler | Größtes Zweirad Center
					

Fahrrad Online Shop - Experte für Fahrrad ✓ Fahrradbekleidung ✓ Fahrradzubehör ✓ Kaufen Sie Ihr Fahrrad jetzt online - Scott, Dynamics, Bulls uvm.




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de


----------



## Duc851 (21. September 2021)

Rein aus Interesse: Wo genau siehst du den Vorteil der M8000 Hebel?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse: Wo genau siehst du den Vorteil der M8000 Hebel?


Durch die schlanken Schellen ist  der Hebel eher als weich zu bezeichnen.


----------



## fone (21. September 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse: Wo genau siehst du den Vorteil der M8000 Hebel?


Mehr Freiheiten beim Positionieren der anderen Schellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Mehr Freiheiten beim Positionieren der anderen Schellen.


Aber der Hebel bewegt sich beim Ziehen doch schon ganz arg und vermittelt so einen eher weichen Druckpunkt.


----------



## fone (21. September 2021)

Ich rede ja vom Griff, den Hebel säge ich eh ab.

(Mist, der Satz macht auch keinen Sinn.)


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. September 2021)

Manche mögen das🙂


----------



## fone (21. September 2021)

Am coolsten war ich eh, als ich die Julie-Hebel an die Gustav M montiert hatte.
Das waren glorreiche Zeiten.


----------



## Mircwidu (21. September 2021)

Gibt heut schon einen BC Versandkosten frei Code?


----------



## Epictetus (21. September 2021)

Sieht aktuell leider sehr mau aus, die Gratis-Party scheint, wie bereits von wem anders erwähnt, vorbei zu sein....


----------



## un..inc (22. September 2021)

chentao schrieb:


> Wow, super Tip! 30,86 Versandkosten....schade, aber immer noch top!
> 
> Oh mann...ändert den Code mal auf AUTUMN07 und gebt ihn hier ein:
> 
> ...



Schade... Bei dem 27,5er Rahmen hätte ich zugeschlagen und meine Restekiste geleert...
Für 29" ist da nicht genug drin. 
Trotzdem ein mega Preis...


----------



## Don Stefano (22. September 2021)

Und weg isser...


----------



## Don Stefano (22. September 2021)

emse33 schrieb:


> Marzocchi Bomber Z2 29" Boost Federgabel - 499€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur die 100mm Version ist reduziert. Die 130er kostet 730€.
Kann die 100mm Version auf 140 aufgerüstet werden?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (22. September 2021)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Nur die 100mm Version ist reduziert. Die 130er kostet 730€.
> Kann die 100mm Version auf 140 aufgerüstet werden?


Steht in der Beschreibung: bis 150 mm. Brauchst halt den passenden Airshaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (23. September 2021)

Hat schon mal jemand was von Hibike betreffend Lieferung der Syntace Vector Carbon Lenkern, die es Ende Juni dort im Angebot gab, gehört?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. September 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand was von Hibike betreffend Lieferung der Syntace Vector Carbon Lenkern, die es Ende Juni dort im Angebot gab, gehört?


Habe im August nachgefragt und irgendwas mit Mitte September als Antwort bekommen. 
Ich brauche den Lenker zum Glück erst im Dezember, mal schauen, ob sie das schaffen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. September 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand was von Hibike betreffend Lieferung der Syntace Vector Carbon Lenkern, die es Ende Juni dort im Angebot gab, gehört?


Schau mal bei Syntace auf deren Seite. Dort steht das Datum der Verfügbarkeit. Derzeit KW39 für den 12 Grad und KW07 für den 8 Grad.


----------



## Daniel1893 (25. September 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei fahrrad.de gibts aktuell den Versand umsonst. Ist nützlich, wenn man zB neues Kettenöl braucht.
> 
> Macht dann zB 6,99€ für 120ml Finish Line:
> 
> ...


Das ging schnell... 120ml schon ausverkauft


----------



## xTr3Me (25. September 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Das ging schnell... 120ml schon ausverkauft


Schade, gibt aber bestimmt noch paar andere Kettenöle die sich ohne die Versandkosten rentieren.
Z.B. F100 100ml spart auch 2-3€.


----------



## luftschaukel (25. September 2021)

Ich nehm seit Jahren das Finish Line Keramik Kettenöl. Das haben sie gar nicht im Programm!


----------



## xTr3Me (25. September 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ich nehm seit Jahren das Finish Line Keramik Kettenöl. Das haben sie gar nicht im Programm!


Und was sagt uns das jetzt?


----------



## luftschaukel (25. September 2021)

Denken --> Posten.


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (25. September 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Wenn lesen und verstehen nicht deine Stärke ist, dann solltest du vielleicht nochmal zur Schule gehen?


Sorry, so ein großmauliges Niveau triggert mich einfach. Und du liegst inhaltlich falsch. Ich schätze, das alle deine Aussage verstanden haben (das „was“). Unklar bleibt, *warum* du uns das mitteilst und warum uns das in diesem Thread interessieren sollte. Setzen, sechs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (25. September 2021)

ich nehm seit jahren nur Dr. Best zahnbürsten, die haben sie auch nicht


----------



## k0p3 (25. September 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich nehm seit jahren nur Dr. Best zahnbürsten, die haben sie auch nicht



Für den Zahnkranz?  🤔


----------



## null-2wo (25. September 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Für den Zahnkranz?  🤔


wofür denn sonst? na klar, denn mit den hochtiefborsten kommt man auch tief in die zahnzwischenräume:






natürlich hat sie auch den schwingkopf:






...und die bewährte dr.best federung:






dr. best - die klügere zahnbürste gibt nach! 






(werbung da markennennung)


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. September 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Und noch was:
> Platzangst hat 15% auf alles, auch schon reduziertes.
> Gutscheincode: SAVE15
> 
> ...



@Rad-ab 

Danke...endlich komme ich mal dazu die Bulldog light zu probieren


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (26. September 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wofür denn sonst? na klar, denn mit den hochtiefborsten kommt man auch tief in die zahnzwischenräume:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie lange hattest du diesen Beitrag in der Schublade um ihn im richtigen Moment zu posten?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. September 2021)

MAX01 schrieb:


> XT Upgrade Kit 289€



Achtung, nur mit Klemmschelle (kein I-Spec) lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (29. September 2021)

knarz3r schrieb:


> Sram GX Eagle Kassette 10-52 Zaehne lunar 12 fach XG-1275 für 149€ bei TNC Hamburg und sofort lieferbar (+ 5,40€ Versand, Lieferung ist ab 200€ Bestellwert aber kostenlos). Müsste selbst mit VSK Bestpreis sein!?
> 
> Passend dazu: SRAM GX Eagle Schaltwerk 12-fach - Lunar für 112€ VSK-frei, ebenfalls sofort lieferbar



Nach drei Tagen bereits wieder ausverkauft bei Bike24


----------



## michael66 (29. September 2021)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Nach drei Tagen bereits wieder ausverkauft bei Bike24


Erstmal normal momentan,da muss man ja froh sein was zum UVP Preis zu bekommen.
Bei Bike 24 stehen ja wenigstens die vorhandenen Stückzahlen dabei,da weiß man zumindest wie schnell man zuschlagen sollte 🙂


----------



## Rynn94 (29. September 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Erstmal normal momentan,da muss man ja froh sein was zum UVP Preis zu bekommen.
> Bei Bike 24 stehen ja wenigstens die vorhandenen Stückzahlen dabei,da weiß man zumindest wie schnell man zuschlagen sollte 🙂


Ich hab zum Glück bereits am Wochenende bestellt  😅


----------



## Jaerrit (29. September 2021)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Glück bereits am Wochenende bestellt  😅


----------



## danimaniac (29. September 2021)

Hier mal ein Angebot für unseren Metthead


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. September 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Angebot für unseren Methhead


Korrigiert


----------



## xforce1 (1. Oktober 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Sieht aktuell leider sehr mau aus, die Gratis-Party scheint, wie bereits von wem anders erwähnt, vorbei zu sein....


Die Party geht seit kurzem weiter.


----------



## Epictetus (1. Oktober 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Die Party geht seit kurzem weiter.


Jepp, hab es auch wahrgenommen


----------



## hardtails (1. Oktober 2021)

dann lasst mal einen aktuellen code raus, ich bekomme nie einen angeboten


----------



## Epictetus (1. Oktober 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> dann lasst mal einen aktuellen code raus, ich bekomme nie einen angeboten


Ich bin auch keiner, der einen angezeigt bekommt. Aber hier posted der ein oder andere ja schonmal was im Angebots oder Gutscheinthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kackboon91 (1. Oktober 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Wera Bicycle Set 3 - Fahrradwerkzeug - 44%​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das Set eher für den mobilen Einsatz gedacht oder ist es auch gut für die Heimwerkstatt zu nutzen?


----------



## redspawn2005 (1. Oktober 2021)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Ist das Set eher für den mobilen Einsatz gedacht oder ist es auch gut für die Heimwerkstatt zu nutzen?


Beides, die große Box für daheim, und die kleine Box kann man für unterwegs bestücken und mitnehmen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Oktober 2021)

__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

SRAM GX AXS Upgrade-Kit 475,50 €




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Ich bin der Meinung dass der Preis gar nicht besonders ist... Was war denn der normale Preis bei bike24? definitiv nicht die 135€ UVP
Weiß das noch jemand? Würde nämlich sonst gerne zuschlagen


----------



## sepplmail (1. Oktober 2021)

Gibt aktuell keinen einzigen Anbieter, der günstiger wäre, von daher durchaus ein Schnäppchen. r2 verlangt 10 Euro mehr, der Großteil ca 20 Euro mehr


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Oktober 2021)

hab es gerade über idealo bei svh24 geordert für 59,90€ inkl. Versand


----------



## danimaniac (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab gemischte Gefühle zur mini Ratsche... Oder ist das nicht die ganz kleine? Gibt's da mini und micro?

Edit: Oh sorry, @scylla, kannst du es in den laberfaden schieben?


----------



## danimaniac (1. Oktober 2021)

Hast du es gecheckt ob hier dasselbe drin ist nur ohne den Halter? 


			https://www.amazon.de/Wera-Bit-Sortiment-Tool-Check-39-teilig-05056490001/dp/B00I8MYMT2/ref=asc_df_B00I8MYMT2/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=214366492459&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11543667394973187064&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1004054&hvtargid=pla-475823033967&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Oktober 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ich hab gemischte Gefühle zur mini Ratsche... Oder ist das nicht die ganz kleine? Gibt's da mini und micro?
> 
> Edit: Oh sorry, @scylla, kannst du es in den laberfaden schieben?


die ratsche soll richtig gut sein für unterwegs


danimaniac schrieb:


> Hast du es gecheckt ob hier dasselbe drin ist nur ohne den Halter?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Wera-Bit-Sortiment-Tool-Check-39-teilig-05056490001/dp/B00I8MYMT2/ref=asc_df_B00I8MYMT2/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=214366492459&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11543667394973187064&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1004054&hvtargid=pla-475823033967&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


sieht verdammt gleich aus. außer das die Tasche und das kleine Plastiketui scheint alles dabei zu sein. Also, auch super Angebot. Ich mag Taschen zum Schutz des Werkzeugs, deshalb lasse ich meine Bestellung laufen


----------



## danimaniac (1. Oktober 2021)

Ja genau. Unterwegs okay. Hab die mit in bicycle 1 set... Ich sag ja, gemischt...

Das tool check für 54€ hat die gleichen Werkzeuge minus Tasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. Oktober 2021)

Sicher das ist gutes Werkzeug - aber wäre mir zu viel bei was ich für das Rad gar nicht brauche, und auf der anderen Seite Werkzeug was fehlt. Habe selber so ein Wera Bike Set - bin aber noch nie auf die Idee gekommen das beim Biken mitzunehmen. Positiv finde ich die kleinen Inbus ab H2 ! Die kleine Ratsche ist echt super!


----------



## nosaint77 (1. Oktober 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Gerade bei BC angezeigt bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am Beispiel "Elite Direto XR" sieht man, das es Verarsche ist. Der ging die letzten 3 Monate immer um die 660€ über die virtuelle Ladentheke, aktuell mit Rabatt für 674€.


----------



## nosaint77 (1. Oktober 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hast du es gecheckt ob hier dasselbe drin ist nur ohne den Halter?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Wera-Bit-Sortiment-Tool-Check-39-teilig-05056490001/dp/B00I8MYMT2/ref=asc_df_B00I8MYMT2/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=214366492459&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11543667394973187064&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1004054&hvtargid=pla-475823033967&psc=1&th=1&psc=1



Das hat zusätzlich zu den normalen Torx Bits einen Satz Torx BO Bits dabei, während das andere fahrradspezifische Set Sechskant Kugelkopf Bits enthält.


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Oktober 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Am Beispiel "Elite Direto XR" sieht man, das es Verarsche ist. Der ging die letzten 3 Monate immer um die 660€ über die virtuelle Ladentheke, aktuell mit Rabatt für 674€.


Halt mal wieder ein echtes BC-Schnäppchen, schon mal als Vorbereitung auf den nächsten Atzwentzkalender 🤭


----------



## ekm (2. Oktober 2021)

Ja, die Preise muss man schon im Kopf haben, aber BC hat dafür auch recht häufig wirkliche Schnäppchen dabei. Wenn ich z.B. die Rose "wowdealks" sehe..🙄 
Dabei hatten die früher auch mal richtige Schnäppchen,  aber anscheinend hat man das im Moment nicht nötig 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Steefan (2. Oktober 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> recht häufig wirkliche Schnäppchen



Korrekt, letztens eine 38er Fox Grip2 Factory für 600,-- dort erstanden / das schafft nicht mal RCZ.
Da sehe ich gerne über die "Bauernfängerschnäppchen" hinweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Oktober 2021)

Wozu braucht man denn eine Ratsche am Rad? Habe ich noch nie benötigt. Ich finde das Wera Set für den Radgebrauch auch nicht so dolle. Ich brauche einen 25er und 30er Torx, Inbus 3-10 und dann Werkzeug, das nicht dabei ist.


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man denn eine Ratsche am Rad?


Ich finde sowas zum Beispiel am Vorbau nicht verkehrt, damit sich der L-Inbus nicht ständig in den Leitungen verheddert.
aber was is schon brauchen, gelle 😏


----------



## schmitr3 (3. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man denn eine Ratsche am Rad? Habe ich noch nie benötigt. Ich finde das Wera Set für den Radgebrauch auch nicht so dolle. Ich brauche einen 25er und 30er Torx, Inbus 3-10 und dann Werkzeug, das nicht dabei ist.


Wenn man nur Schlüssel von Ikea hat bzw. gerade mit dem Schrauben anfängt, ist das Set für den Preis nicht schlecht.


----------



## fresh_ozelot (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin ziemlicher Laie was Fahrwerke angeht.
Kann mir jemand spontan eine Einschätzung geben, ob die Charakteristik vom DVO Topaz zu einem Alutech ICB passt?

Bei mir ist derzeit der Standard Monarch DB verbaut, bei dem ich das Gefühl habe, dass er gerade wenn’s ruppiger wird etwas überfordert ist und im Uphill auch bei geschlossener Druckstufe stark wippt.


----------



## luftschaukel (3. Oktober 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Fahrradträger Eufab Premium II bei Lidl für 299€
> 
> Zusammenfaltbar auf Koffergröße und bis 137cm Radstand! Meine 2.6er Vittoria Reifen passen auch rein.
> Bin seit 3 Jahren glücklich damit.


Schon ausverkauft!


----------



## michael66 (3. Oktober 2021)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlicher Laie was Fahrwerke angeht.
> Kann mir jemand spontan eine Einschätzung geben, ob die Charakteristik vom DVO Topaz zu einem Alutech ICB passt?
> 
> Bei mir ist derzeit der Standard Monarch DB verbaut, bei dem ich das Gefühl habe, dass er gerade wenn’s ruppiger wird etwas überfordert ist und im Uphill auch bei geschlossener Druckstufe stark wippt.


Da frag mal direkt beim Jürgen von Alutech an,der kann dir die Frage am besten beantworten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Oktober 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Amplifi Havok Zip für 84,95€ bei Bike-Discount
> Wirklich bequeme und leicht anziehbare Knieprotektoren Schutzklasse 2, ich habe noch 107€ bezahlt.


Wie hält der Reißverschluss? Zwickt der irgendwo?


----------



## HarryBeast (4. Oktober 2021)

Nein, überhaupt nicht. Sind wirklich gut die Dinger, einziger Kritikpunkt vielleicht, dass die Polster fest vernäht sind. Mich stört's aber nicht.


----------



## dodos (4. Oktober 2021)

Mal ne Frage, ich habe jetzt einige Kleidungsstücke bei Bike-components gekauft und paar Sachen gehen retour.  Allerdings werde ich aus dem Wideruf gerade nicht so ganz schlau.
Muss ich jetzt die Rücksendekosten tragen oder übernimmt B-C die in den ersten 10 Tagen?
Man kann auf der Homepage ein Widerufsformular ausfüllen und eine Rücksendemarke beantragen aber in den AGB steht was von 5€ Rücksendekosten. Wenn dem immer der Fall ist, dann würde ich lieber selber die Marke bezahlen und anschliessend via Paypal die Rücksende-Portokosten anfordern. Das wäre dann mit dem Nachweis einfacher.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (4. Oktober 2021)

Also Bike Components war bei mir bisher immer kostenlos. 
Das letzte Mal ist allerdings schon 4 - 5 Monate her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gyor (4. Oktober 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Also Bike Components war bei mir bisher immer kostenlos.


+1 Vor 2 Wochen


----------



## dodos (4. Oktober 2021)

Also habt ihr das Rücksendeformular genutzt und die Rücksendemarke beantragt. Korrekt?


----------



## gyor (4. Oktober 2021)

dodos schrieb:


> Also habt ihr das Rücksendeformular genutzt und die Rücksendemarke beantragt. Korrekt?


Ich hab das immer hierrüber gemacht:








						Widerruf | Fahrradteile & Fahrradzubehör Shop - bike-components
					






					www.bike-components.de


----------



## f00f (4. Oktober 2021)

Den Haken dabei nicht vergessen:


----------



## dodos (4. Oktober 2021)

Ok, danke. Hab es jetzt mal so gemacht.


----------



## fone (5. Oktober 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Sicher das ist gutes Werkzeug - aber wäre mir zu viel bei was ich für das Rad gar nicht brauche, und auf der anderen Seite Werkzeug was fehlt. Habe selber so ein Wera Bike Set - bin aber noch nie auf die Idee gekommen das beim Biken mitzunehmen. Positiv finde ich die kleinen Inbus ab H2 ! Die kleine Ratsche ist echt super!


3 Tage hab ich jetzt überlegt, ob ich sowas brauche und nachdem das Set jetzt bei SHV24 mit Rabattcode auf der Seite (HAND15) nur noch 58,64 inkl. kostet natürlich bestellt. Ich mein hallo! nochmal über 1 Euro gespart!








						Fahrradset 3 (Bicycle Set 3)
					

Fahrradset 3 (Bicycle Set 3)




					www.svh24.de


----------



## TobiTheDuck (5. Oktober 2021)

Ach verdammt, ich hab noch sechzig zwei bezahlt! 
Hab auch keine Plan ob ich sowas brauch, aber hochwertiges Werkzeug macht Freude, und sowas in hochwertig hab ich noch nicht. 

Bei amazon gab´s das übrigens mal kurz für 59,99€, aber dafür mit zwei Reifenhebern, (mit Ventilausdreher und Bit-Aufnahme). Dort nicht lieferbar, aber es scheint zwei verschiedene Lieferumfänge zu geben.


			https://www.amazon.de/Wera-Set-Bicycle-Steckschl%C3%BCsseleinsatzsatz-Multicolour/dp/B07X4HRP3X


----------



## Flo7 (7. Oktober 2021)

@ilfer  was wiegt die Kurbel bzw. könntest du sie bitte kurz auf die Waage schmeißen?


----------



## fertigt (7. Oktober 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @ilfer  was wiegt die Kurbel bzw. könntest du sie bitte kurz auf die Waage schmeißen?


Bei mir wiegt die GX Carbon in 170mm 470g ohne Kettenblatt, ohne Schrauben, ohne Spacer.

Das 32T Kettenblatt wiegt 78,5g.

Die Schrauben 5,4g und die Spacer 1,6g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Oktober 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Goggle mit Doppelscheibe, auch geeignet für Brillenträger, sehr gutes Antifog für krasse 21€!
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Alpina-Unisex...2&hvtargid=pla-1411717817475&psc=1&th=1&psc=1
> 
> ...


Ist heute angekommen, ist wirklich die Top-Goggle die eigentlich UVP 60€ kostet für 20€ 💪👍


----------



## unbekannt1990 (7. Oktober 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ist heute angekommen, ist wirklich die Top-Goggle die eigentlich 60€ kostet für 20€ 💪👍


45€ aber sonst hast du Recht


----------



## fertigt (7. Oktober 2021)

Hab noch ergänzt, dass meine Kurbel 170mm lang ist.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. Oktober 2021)

fertigt schrieb:


> Hab noch ergänzt, dass meine Kurbel 170mm lang ist.


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei SP Connect gibts aktuell 20% Rabatt mit dem Gutschein "HERBST21".
> Versand war noch kostenlos.


In anderen Shops oder bei Amazon sollte man je nach Artikel trotzdem günstiger wegkommen.
Ich hab am Samstag mein Klebeding + MTB Lenkerhalterung von Amazon bekommen und lag 2€ unter dem 20%-Preis bei SP Connect.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2021)

fone schrieb:


> In anderen Shops oder bei Amazon sollte man je nach Artikel trotzdem günstiger wegkommen.
> Ich hab am Samstag mein Klebeding + MTB Lenkerhalterung von Amazon bekommen und lag 2€ unter dem 20%-Preis bei SP Connect.


Kann passieren ja, bei mir war es nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mal ne technische Frage zur SRAM Bremshebeln (Sorry, ich kam bisher nicht von Shimano weg). Das RCZ Angebot zur SRAM G2 war zu verlockend, so habe ich zugeschlagen. Die Bremsen sind als Ersatz für meine betagten Shimano Deore am Singlespeeder gedacht, sodass ich keine Schalthebelaufnahme brauche. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich die teuren Matchmaker X für die Montage der Hebel benötige oder ob die günstigen Avid Hebelschellen ohne Schalthebelaufnahme auch passen.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Oktober 2021)

Endlich mal ein brauchbares Schnäppchen.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Oktober 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne technische Frage zur SRAM Bremshebeln (Sorry, ich kam bisher nicht von Shimano weg). Das RCZ Angebot zur SRAM G2 war zu verlockend, so habe ich zugeschlagen. Die Bremsen sind als Ersatz für meine betagten Shimano Deore am Singlespeeder gedacht, sodass ich keine Schalthebelaufnahme brauche. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich die teuren Matchmaker X für die Montage der Hebel benötige oder ob die günstigen Avid Hebelschellen ohne Schalthebelaufnahme auch passen.
> Danke für eure Hilfe.


Ich habe eine Guide, die mit solchen Schellen ohne Matchmaker kam. Die von dir verlinkten Hebelschellen sehen verdächtig nach den Teilen aus, die bei mir dabei waren. Ich würde daher behaupten, dass die passen.


----------



## Newmi (12. Oktober 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Die nächsten 50...,49..., Stiffmaster wechseln für 50€ den Besitzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne Steuer!! 😉


----------



## danimaniac (12. Oktober 2021)

ja leck. dann halt 58,50... so macht das irgendwie dann auch keinen Spaß


----------



## fone (12. Oktober 2021)

Stiffmaster  
Ich hab mir die Begründung für die Notwendigkeit (bin nicht überzeugt) auf der HP mal angeguckt. Kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist das Englisch etwas holprig? Dachte das wäre schon professioneller aufgezogen.

Schon cool, was der Cornelius alles auf die Beine stellt. Definitiv Neid.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich bräuchte einen BC versandgutschein bitte  Oder jemand der mir die MT5 Lenkerklemmschelle für Postversand schickt....(Sohnemann hat seine geschrottet) danke


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte einen BC versandgutschein bitte  Oder jemand der mir die MT5 Lenkerklemmschelle für Postversand schickt....(Sohnemann hat seine geschrottet) danke


Brauchst nen Hebel?
Hab noch von nem Umbau nen unbenutzten MT5 Geber rumliegen


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Oktober 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Brauchst nen Hebel?
> Hab noch von nem Umbau nen unbenutzten MT5 Geber rumliegen


Ich brauche eigtl. echt nur den einen Teil zum Klemmen. Aber wenn du den ganzen hebel nicht brauchst...was magst denn haben dafür?  Er liegt dann halt als Ersatzteillager bei mir (der kleine Wicht macht eh sicher noch mehr kaputt....).


----------



## ekm (12. Oktober 2021)

Phillip schrieb:


> Endlich wieder verfügbar und DAS „Must-have“ für die nasse Jahreszeit: Die Rainrider Softtop Fahrradregenschutz-Verkleidung!
> 
> Klick!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1353959


Da braucht es definitiv bei Gegenwind die Akkuunterstützung. Dafür hat man bei Rückenwind auch weit über die 25 km/h Unterstützung 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (12. Oktober 2021)

Phillip schrieb:


> Endlich wieder verfügbar und DAS „Must-have“ für die nasse Jahreszeit: Die Rainrider Softtop Fahrradregenschutz-Verkleidung!
> 
> Klick!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1353959


bestellt, Danke
Da frage ich mich schon, wie es Jahre ohne damit ging......


----------



## ilfer (12. Oktober 2021)

Phillip schrieb:


> Endlich wieder verfügbar und DAS „Must-have“ für die nasse Jahreszeit: Die Rainrider Softtop Fahrradregenschutz-Verkleidung!
> 
> Klick!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1353959



Endlich kann ich die heimische Gleitschirm-Rampe runterfahren! 🥰


----------



## TobiTheDuck (12. Oktober 2021)

Je nachdem woher der Wind kommt ne gute Sache.
Es ist ja auch wieder die Zeit zum Drachen steigen lassen.


----------



## Phillip (12. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man sich die Amazon-Bewertungen so anschaut, scheint das aber wirklich DER geile Schei** zu sein! =) =) (Zumindest in Gebieten ohne Wind.) Viel spannender fände ich aber: Wer erfindet sowas?! Fährt halb China damit rum und wir haben den Trend verpennt? 🤣🥩


----------



## Demolition-Man (12. Oktober 2021)

Die Idee mit dem Zusatzsegel gefällt mir, Topografie und Windrichtung könnten passen. Würde es spaßeshalber mal testen aber nicht zu dem Preis... 😅


----------



## hardtails (12. Oktober 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich die heimische Gleitschirm-Rampe runterfahren! 🥰
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1353991



was willst du mit einem mofa anderes machen als es die nächste rampe runterzuschmeißen?


----------



## ilfer (12. Oktober 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> was willst du mit einem mofa anderes machen als es die nächste rampe runterzuschmeißen?


Hach schön, wieder jemanden getriggert.


----------



## toastet (12. Oktober 2021)

Phillip schrieb:


> Viel spannender fände ich aber: Wer erfindet sowas?! Fährt halb China damit rum und wir haben den Trend verpennt? 🤣🥩



Sieht man in Asien öfters, eher am Moped aber auch an Fahrrädern


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (12. Oktober 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hach schön, wieder jemanden getriggert.


Viel wichtiger: hast du die Staubabstreifer mit Luftballons/Isolierband "wintertauglich" gemacht oder probiert SKF ne neue Farbe aus? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (12. Oktober 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: hast du die Staubabstreifer mit Luftballons/Isolierband "wintertauglich" gemacht oder probiert SKF ne neue Farbe aus? 🤔


Das sind originale von Öhlins.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (12. Oktober 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Das sind originale von Öhlins.


Ach stimmt, Druckstufen-Verstellung links + gelb/blau hätte n Hinweis sein können. 🙈


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2021)

Jemand nen bc-Gutschein für heute?


----------



## seblubb (12. Oktober 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Jemand nen bc-Gutschein für heute?


Könnte dir den von Samstag schicken 🤔


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Könnte dir den von Samstag schicken 🤔


Danke, ist jedoch abgelaufen 😉


----------



## k0p3 (12. Oktober 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke, ist jedoch abgelaufen 😉



@seblubb meint natürlich den vom kommenden Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie die Stellenausschreibung bei bc ausgesehen haben könnte...



> Wir suchen ein/e/en
> 
> Free Shipping Discount Code Generator*in
> 
> ...


----------



## piilu (12. Oktober 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie die ne Stellenausschreibung bei bc ausgesehen haben könnte...


Wer wählt die glücklichen Gewinner aus?


----------



## seblubb (12. Oktober 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke, ist jedoch abgelaufen 😉


Ach deshalb fumpsioniert das nicht 💡


----------



## davez (13. Oktober 2021)

steve73 schrieb:


> 2021 Yeti ARC Turq Rahmen
> bei GOCYCLE: 1499,99€


Es passen nicht alle Bremssättel in die hintere Bremsaufnahme. Der Platz ist sehr beschränkt


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Es passen nicht alle Bremssättel in die hintere Bremsaufnahme. Der Platz ist sehr beschränkt


Welche passen denn nicht?


----------



## davez (13. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Welche passen denn nicht?


Hope E4 (s.u.) DRT ist auch fraglich





__





						Yeti ARC - Hope E4 Brake Caliper doesn't fit - Pinkbike Forum
					

Yeti ARC - Hope E4 Brake Caliper doesn't fit in Yeti




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Oktober 2021)

Jones_D schrieb:


> 7AZW99C7


hat sogar bei 7,99€ Warenwert geklappt. Ist mir aber mega unangenehm, hab jedoch seit Gestern hin und her überlegt und mir ist nichts mehr eingefallen was ich noch brauche.


----------



## ekm (13. Oktober 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> hat sogar bei 7,99€ Warenwert geklappt. Ist mir aber mega unangenehm, hab jedoch seit Gestern hin und her überlegt und mir ist nichts mehr eingefallen was ich noch brauche.


Hättest du einfach mal was gesagt, ich brauche immer was. Du musst nur den Betrag nennen,  der dein Gewissen beruhigt😁


----------



## Remux (14. Oktober 2021)

Offenbar hat da doch noch jemand Santa Cruz Rahmen im Keller gefunden  🤣 
Ich hoffe mal es kommt kein Megatower oder 5010 in L bzw. M sonst wirds teuer für mich


----------



## davez (14. Oktober 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Offenbar hat da doch noch jemand Santa Cruz Rahmen im Keller gefunden  🤣
> Ich hoffe mal es kommt kein Megatower oder 5010 in L bzw. M sonst wirds teuer für mich


Keine Sorge, nur S und XS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-funkel (14. Oktober 2021)

würde mich auch über ein BC Code glücklich schätzen


----------



## toastet (14. Oktober 2021)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> würde mich auch über ein BC Code glücklich schätzen



ECYFTX6G


----------



## Fury (14. Oktober 2021)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> würde mich auch über ein BC Code glücklich schätzen


Ich würde mich über die 6 Richtigen beim Lotto freuen! 🤗


----------



## Fury (14. Oktober 2021)

JSP80 schrieb:


> um B-Ware handelt


Lass das Ktwr hier raus! 😠


----------



## seblubb (14. Oktober 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über die 6 Richtigen beim Lotto freuen! 🤗


Kann ich dir schicken. Aber wann es die 6 Richtigen sein werden musste selbst in Erfahrung bringen 🥸


----------



## ArmlingAndi (15. Oktober 2021)

emse33 schrieb:


> SRAM X01 Eagle Boost DUB Kurbel 1x12 lunar | 32 Zähne 299€​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist der Preis heiß?


----------



## null-2wo (15. Oktober 2021)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Ist der Preis heiß?


ich würde mal sagen, kann man machen.

was man hingegen nicht machen sollte: im schnäppchenjägerthread labern 


Anmerkung der Moderation: entsprechender Beitrag wurde mittlerweile verschoben. Nur damit niemand an deiner Zurechnungsfähigkeit zweifelt!


----------



## null-2wo (15. Oktober 2021)

@k0p3
@seblubb

ich  euch gleich eine 

@ylfcm


----------



## seblubb (15. Oktober 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Nur damit niemand an deiner Zurechnungsfähigkeit zweifelt!


@ylfcm  der Zug ist schon laaaaaaaange abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArmlingAndi (15. Oktober 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen, kann man machen.
> 
> was man hingegen nicht machen sollte: im schnäppchenjägerthread labern
> 
> ...


Alles klar! 

Ja jesses ich bitte um Vergebung habe ich im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen!


----------



## ArmlingAndi (15. Oktober 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> @ylfcm  der Zug ist schon laaaaaaaange abgefahren


Ehm Entschuldigung?


----------



## seblubb (15. Oktober 2021)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Ja jesses ich bitte um Vergebung habe ich im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen!


nächstes mal wird geteert und gefedert ☝️ 



ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Ehm Entschuldigung?


ja bitte? will da jemand für @null-2wo einstehen? 🥸


----------



## k0p3 (15. Oktober 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen, kann man machen.



Jup. Mein Bestellfinger zuckt schon verdächtig


----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2021)

Wenn der eigene Finger verdächtig erscheint, vielleicht besser mal auf unerkannte Schlaganfälle untersuchen lassen.


----------



## null-2wo (15. Oktober 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Jup. Mein Bestellfinger zuckt schon verdächtig


so'n plastegelumbe käm' mir ja nicht ans rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (15. Oktober 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> so'n plastegelumbe käm' mir ja nicht ans rad...


Noja
Eine Carbon Kurbel ist mir bisher noch nicht gebrochen, eine Alu schon.

Bevor aber jetzt Glaubenskriege ausbrechen... lassen wir das hier besser 😄


----------



## Fury (15. Oktober 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Kann ich dir schicken. Aber wann es die 6 Richtigen sein werden musste selbst in Erfahrung bringen 🥸


Einmal mit Brohfies… 🙄


----------



## phijan99 (15. Oktober 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Jup. Mein Bestellfinger zuckt schon verdächtig


Mein Finger hat zugeschlagen


----------



## Fury (17. Oktober 2021)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Gibts heute schon kostenlosen Versand bei BC?


Keine Ahnung, aber gestern gabs die sechs richtigen Lottozahlen vom @seblubb. 
Haben aber leider nicht zur Ziehung gepasst. 🥺


----------



## ellogi (17. Oktober 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Tune GumGum für 2,50€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann das was?


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Oktober 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Tune GumGum für 2,50€
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ellogi schrieb:


> Kann das was?


Der tune GumGum ist ein Leichtbau Teil und etwas speziell zu montieren. 
Der Innendurchmesser vom Gabelschaft sollte möglichst eng sein, evtl mit Korklenkerband o ä eine Lage machen.
Und man sollte mE extra noch mit Haarspray für eine gewisse Klebrigkeit innen sorgen.
Funktioniert, aber sorglos ist was anderes.


----------



## davez (17. Oktober 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Der tune GumGum ist ein Leichtbau Teil und etwas speziell zu montieren.
> Der Innendurchmesser vom Gabelschaft sollte möglichst eng sein, evtl mit Korklenkerband o ä eine Lage machen.
> Und man sollte mE extra noch mit Haarspray für eine gewisse Klebrigkeit innen sorgen.
> Funktioniert, aber sorglos ist was anderes.


Klingt nach McGyver


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. Oktober 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Klingt nach McGyver


ja, deshalb ist es wohl auch so günstig bei R2. Tut nur schwer was es soll. Bleibt ungern da wo man ihn platziert hat und wenn man die Top-Cap anzieht, bewegt sich das Ding im Schaft anstatt die Lager auf Spannung zu ziehen. Aber mit ein paar "McGyver" Kniffen geht es wohl.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Oktober 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Klingt nach McGyver


Also intelligentes improvisieren... 


Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> ja, deshalb ist es wohl auch so günstig bei R2. Tut nur schwer was es soll. Bleibt ungern da wo man ihn platziert hat und wenn man die Top-Cap anzieht, bewegt sich das Ding im Schaft anstatt die Lager auf Spannung zu ziehen. Aber mit ein paar "McGyver" Kniffen geht es wohl.


Das war ja dein Schnäppchen Tipp...


----------



## Nd-60 (18. Oktober 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> ja, deshalb ist es wohl auch so günstig bei R2. Tut nur schwer was es soll. Bleibt ungern da wo man ihn platziert hat und wenn man die Top-Cap anzieht, bewegt sich das Ding im Schaft anstatt die Lager auf Spannung zu ziehen. Aber mit ein paar "McGyver" Kniffen geht es wohl.


Mit einem nothreadset müsste er gut funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. Oktober 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Mit einem nothreadset müsste er gut funktionieren


Ich muss also nur noch einen 200€-Steuersatz dazu nehmen und dann läuft das?


----------



## Nd-60 (18. Oktober 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich muss also nur noch einen 200€-Steuersatz dazu nehmen und dann läuft das?


Ich habe den Steuersatz schon.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Oktober 2021)

Zusammen mit einem tune Bobo hat der GumGum einigermaßen funktioniert. Und natürlich noch mit den oben genannten Tricks. 


Member57 schrieb:


> Mit einem nothreadset müsste er gut funktionieren





BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich muss also nur noch einen 200€-Steuersatz dazu nehmen und dann läuft das?


Ich hatte damals auch schon einen CK gehabt. Aber ich war ehrlich gesagt etwas verwundert, dass das "der King" sein soll. 
(gekauft über seriösen Händler wohlgemerkt) 
So etwas wie einen geschlitzten Gabelkonus oder eine großflächige Abstütze der Klemmung oben am Gabelschaft konnten andere Hersteller irgendwie noch mal besser.


----------



## Nd-60 (18. Oktober 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Zusammen mit einem tune Bobo hat der GumGum einigermaßen funktioniert. Und natürlich noch mit den oben genannten Tricks.
> 
> 
> Ich hatte damals auch schon einen CK gehabt. Aber ich war ehrlich gesagt etwas verwundert, dass das "der King" sein soll.
> ...


Er war bereits verbaut in meinem Rad.
Soweit ich aber weiß sind die CKs mit Absicht nicht geschlitzt, weil die eine sehr genaue Passung haben. Nur leider wissen das die Gabelhersteller nicht....
Kaufen würde ich mir den wahrscheinlich nie. 
Ein geschlitzter Konus hat auch Nachteile, er ist weniger passgenau zum Lager, als ein geschlossener. Das er mehr nervt bei Demontage steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Mischpoke (18. Oktober 2021)

Scotchbonnet schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern das Bike-Abo mit 40â¬ Rosen-Gutschein bestellt. Sollte man dabei eine BestÃ¤tigungsmail oder irgendetwas in der Richtung bekommen? Auf der Homepage des Abo-Services von Bike stand dieses Angebot nur noch mit 20â¬ Rosen-Gutschein. Daher habe ich bedenken, dass meine Bestellung nicht mehr akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Dr_Ink (18. Oktober 2021)

@Mischpoke 
Der verlinkte Beitrag ist von 2011. Was möchtest du uns mitteilen? 🤔


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Mischpoke (19. Oktober 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> @Mischpoke
> Der verlinkte Beitrag ist von 2011. Was möchtest du uns mitteilen? 🤔



Haha, ich weiss nicht was da in meiner Hosentasche los war


----------



## imun (19. Oktober 2021)

Gibt’s wieder VKF bei BC??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (19. Oktober 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Gibt’s wieder VKF bei BC??


warte auch.. wie lang soll ich da noch rumsurfen?


----------



## imun (20. Oktober 2021)

Da gestern nicht, dann bitte heute


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Oktober 2021)

...


----------



## michael66 (21. Oktober 2021)

So ein Aufwand wegen 3,99€


----------



## fx:flow (21. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du nur war für 10 Euro brauchst macht das schon einen Unterschied. Kann ja nicht immer eine Gabel oder ein 3000 Euro-Frameset sein?!


----------



## Triturbo (21. Oktober 2021)

Warum kauft man Sachen für 10€ nicht beim Radladen um die Ecke? Und nein, ich will darauf keine Antwort ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (21. Oktober 2021)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Warum kauft man Sachen für 10€ nicht beim Radladen um die Ecke? Und nein, ich will darauf keine Antwort ...


weil der die nicht hat.


----------



## fx:flow (21. Oktober 2021)

Tjo, weiß ja nicht, wie viel Auswahl an Läden du hast und wie viel die an Auswahl wiederum haben, aber - nicht erschrecken - manchmal haben die nicht alles, was es gibt und was man möchte


----------



## fone (21. Oktober 2021)

Kauf mal einen Kabelhalter für ne Fox Transfer beim Laden im Ort.
Oder einfach 80% der Kleinteile in guten Onlineshops.



fx:flow schrieb:


> Tjo, weiß ja nicht, wie viel Auswahl an Läden du hast und wie viel die an Auswahl wiederum haben, aber - nicht erschrecken - manchmal haben die nicht alles, was es gibt und was man möchte


Wenns nur um nen Smart Sam geht...


----------



## ekm (22. Oktober 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> von 20.099.945,- € auf 89,99 € reduziert!!! "Sie sparen 100%"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also schnell zuschlagen und dann für´n 1000er in den Bikemarkt mit dem Hinweis auf den UVP..


----------



## dragonjackson (22. Oktober 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> von 20.099.945,- € auf 89,99 € reduziert!!! "Sie sparen 100%"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+46,99€ Versandkosten


----------



## seblubb (22. Oktober 2021)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> +46,99€ Versandkosten


Lieferland USA


----------



## Tobi262 (22. Oktober 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg scheint es u.a. ein paar gute Preise für Lupine zugeben.
> 
> P.S. mal sehen wen ich dies bzgl. im Laberthread wieder trigger


Danke! Gerade Versandbestätigung bekommen

Sry falscher Thread 😬


----------



## Remux (22. Oktober 2021)

Hat jemand bei BC was wirklich interessantes gefunden ? Wird halt wie immer eher bauernfängerei sein


----------



## seblubb (22. Oktober 2021)

Auf Anhieb fiel mir nichts auf, dass die letzte Zeit nicht schon zu dem Preis verfügbar war


----------



## danimaniac (22. Oktober 2021)

nööö
MT7 für 300 ist jetzt auch nix besonderes.
interessante Sachen eh nicht verfügbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (22. Oktober 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> MT7 für 300 ist jetzt auch nix besonderes.


ja weil - wie jeder weiß - ist das Plastegelump schon im Neuzustand schrottreifer Sondermüll


----------



## Stefan090801 (22. Oktober 2021)

Phillip schrieb:


> Bike Components erklärt sich zur „Deal Squad“ und haut ordentlich Prozente raus.
> 
> BC DEAL SQUAD
> 
> Fehlt nur noch Versandkostenfreiheit.


Hatten wir schon diese überaus professionelle Video 



 von bc?
Erinnert mich ein wenig an Schülertheater.


----------



## fone (22. Oktober 2021)

Hmm, haben die eine neue Zielgruppe? Vielleicht Scooterkids? Oder andere Leute, die nichts mit Fahrrädern am Hut haben?


----------



## ekm (22. Oktober 2021)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon diese überaus professionelle Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber die Püppi, äh junge Frau ist ganz passend, erinnert an die eine Dame der drei Schraubermädels von DMAX früher  
Die Typen sehen eher aus wie diese..


----------



## seblubb (22. Oktober 2021)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon diese überaus professionelle Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist doch ganz lusig. und offensichtlich finden sich genug Bestockte, die sich darüber aufregen können


----------



## ylfcm (22. Oktober 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> und offensichtlich finden sich genug Bestockte, die sich darüber aufregen können


Bei DEN Bratwürsten?! Es wäre ein Verbrechen sich nicht drüber aufzuregen!  👺


----------



## Stefan090801 (22. Oktober 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> ist doch ganz lusig….


Deine Humormesslatte hängt aber reichlich tief. Ich glaube Du bist einfach zu oft im Bumsierungsfaden unterwegs.


----------



## seblubb (22. Oktober 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Bei DEN Bratwürsten?! Es wäre ein Verbrechen sich nicht drüber aufzuregen!  👺


na dann Sperma den Kerl, der das Video hier her gebracht hat  


Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Deine Humormesslatte hängt aber reichlich tief. Ich glaube Du bist einfach zu oft im Bumsierungsfaden unterwegs.


Das...kann sein


----------



## fx:flow (22. Oktober 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Auch wenn es einen extra Fred für RCZ gibt, ausnahmsweise dennoch (weil die LRS durchaus spannend sind):
> 
> SANTA CRUZ REAR Wheel RESERVE 30 Carbon 29" Disc DT 350 (12x148mm) XD (102219069) = 610.99e anstatt 1474.22e
> 
> ...



Bis auf die Vorderräder mit Torque Caps gibt es keinen zusammenstellbaren LRS mehr. Anders: die eine Hälfte ist schon seit Stunden ausverkauft (VR).
Edit: da können Zweiradfahrer gerne die Tränen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (22. Oktober 2021)

@fx:flow 

Die LRS kommen bei RCZ immer mal wieder in den darauffolgenden Tagen in den Abverkauf. Insoweit lohnt es sich bei Interesse den RCZ Fred im Auge zu behalten


----------



## TearZz (22. Oktober 2021)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon diese überaus professionelle Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lächerlich? peinlich? man weiss es nicht. Der Syncro erinnert an Teletubbies, laufen so heutzutage Konversationen ab, dann muss ich mir sorgen machen


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> lächerlich? peinlich? man weiss es nicht. Der Syncro erinnert an Teletubbies, laufen so heutzutage Konversationen ab, dann muss ich mir sorgen machen


Du kannst dir zurecht Sorgen machen....


----------



## piilu (22. Oktober 2021)

Schon diverse Kids im Bikepark gesehen, die genau so einen swag rocken, meistens mit Mofa


----------



## TearZz (22. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht dann doch mit etwas mehr Stil


----------



## wartool (22. Oktober 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Oder andere Leute, die nichts mit Fahrrädern am Hut haben?


ebiker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (22. Oktober 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> ...laufen so heutzutage Konversationen ab, dann muss ich mir sorgen machen


häää? du liest hier doch nun schon ein paar monate mit, da solltest du doch inzwischen die absolute gewissheit gesammelt haben...


----------



## kordesh (22. Oktober 2021)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Falls jemand was beim Conrad für >80€ kauft, kann er sich hiermit noch ein Wera Bit-Set schenken lassen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1359553



Dankeschön, @MoDingens!

2TB SSD und das Wera Set für insgesamt 157€ - passt


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (22. Oktober 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Dankeschön, @MoDingens!
> 
> 2TB SSD und das Wera Set für insgesamt 157€ - passt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1359773


Neue SSD fürs Ebike?


----------



## kordesh (22. Oktober 2021)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Neue SSD fürs Ebike?



Ich hab keins. Mein Kollege ist jetzt aufm Ebike Trip und der bekommt n Virus darüber aufgespielt


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Oktober 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> weil der die nicht hat.


Oder das Doppelte dafür verlangt.


fone schrieb:


> Hmm, haben die eine neue Zielgruppe? Vielleicht Scooterkids? Oder andere Leute, die nichts mit Fahrrädern am Hut haben?


Nach der Absage der TT, bei der BC letztes Jahr schon nicht mehr dabei war, brauchen die was neues.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (23. Oktober 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Bis auf die Vorderräder mit Torque Caps gibt es keinen zusammenstellbaren LRS mehr. Anders: die eine Hälfte ist schon seit Stunden ausverkauft (VR).
> Edit: da können Zweiradfahrer gerne die Tränen kommen.


😢


----------



## SPBaumann (23. Oktober 2021)

Sorry Leute, ich muss das hier mal mit dieser "Spoiler"-Funktion für den Gutschein-Thread testen ... also nicht beachten.

Nachtrag: Ich kriege es nicht hin. Egal ob ich einen oder keinen Titel in der ersten Abfrage eingebe, erscheint nicht das aufklappbare Spoiler-Feld. Ich sehe auch keine Möglichkeit, den Spoilerinhalt irgendwo einzugeben. Die einzige Abfrage ist die bzgl. des optionalen Spoiler-Titels ... Anyone?


----------



## danimaniac (23. Oktober 2021)

Ist doch ganz einfach...


Spoiler: so geht's



So geht's, zitier das einfach und schau dir hinter dem Bearbeitungszeichen [] den Code an


----------



## SPBaumann (23. Oktober 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: so geht's
> ...


Ok, los gehts ...


Spoiler: Achtung



Spoiler


----------



## SPBaumann (23. Oktober 2021)

Perfekt. Danke @danimaniac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (24. Oktober 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei BC was wirklich interessantes gefunden ? Wird halt wie immer eher bauernfängerei sein


Ein paar 5/10 Freeride für 75€. 
2x 26er Conti Schläuche.


----------



## Laurenzz (24. Oktober 2021)

Auf Mydealz gefunden:
MTB Lenker Nukeproof Horizon Carbon V1 (31.8mm x 800mm x 12/25/38)
53,99€ inklusive Versand









						Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## toastet (24. Oktober 2021)

Laurenzz schrieb:


> Auf Mydealz gefunden:
> MTB Lenker Nukeproof Horizon Carbon V1 (31.8mm x 800mm x 12/25/38)
> 53,99€ inklusive Versand
> 
> ...


Mit neuem Konto gehen 43,99€ inkl. Versand

Codes:
EXTRA10 für die 10% (6 €) auf 59,99 €
EMAIL2021 ist der Neukundengutschein (-10 €) auf die 53,99 €


----------



## reflux (24. Oktober 2021)

hier stand ...


----------



## fertigt (25. Oktober 2021)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Hat noch einer ein besseres Angebot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das billigste was ich die letzten Wochen finden konnte, war 469€ aber das gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## Newmi (25. Oktober 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Apropos Hibike:
> 
> Endura-Sale mit bis zu 40% auf alles außer Tiernahrung
> 
> ...


Immer dieser Sale mit  x-% auf die UVP!
Irgendwie Lustig! Nicht!


----------



## Steefan (25. Oktober 2021)

Endura DAMEN MT500 SPRAY SHORTS II - Radshorts 50%​




__





						Fahrradhosen für dein Outdoor Erlebnis kaufen | Globetrotter
					






					www.globetrotter.de
				




Noch in XS, M, L und XL zu haben


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (25. Oktober 2021)

Newmi schrieb:


> Immer dieser Sale mit  x-% auf die UVP!
> Irgendwie Lustig! Nicht!


Kurzer Vergleich mit anderen Shops rückt das ganze dann ins Verhältnis.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Oktober 2021)

fertigt schrieb:


> Das billigste was ich die letzten Wochen finden konnte, war 469€ aber das gibts nicht mehr.


Mit Akkuabdeckung oder ohne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fertigt (25. Oktober 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Mit Akkuabdeckung oder ohne?


Das war soweit ich weiß das vollständige Upgrade Kit. War eine Aktion von einem Fahrradladen (weiß nicht mehr welcher) und beispielsweise über Ebay Kleinanzeigen zu finden.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Oktober 2021)

fertigt schrieb:


> Das war soweit ich weiß das vollständige Upgrade Kit. War eine Aktion von einem Fahrradladen (weiß nicht mehr welcher) und beispielsweise über Ebay Kleinanzeigen zu finden.


Wobei die 8,99 zu Bike24 dann auch nicht mehr soviel ausmachen. Dafür war die neuere Schaltwippe für 14,99€ bei B24 verhältnismäßig günstig. Bestellt hab ich das Set mit Wippe, sollte morgen ankommen.


----------



## goldencore (29. Oktober 2021)

The Pain is real! Gestern bei funktionelles.de bestellt und heute gibt es 20%.


----------



## xlacherx (30. Oktober 2021)

ich packs mal hier rein, da ich net weiß obs im eigentlichen Thread erwünscht ist... 

Hier gibts bis Montag 20% auf guten Gin, ab 100€ is Versandfrei








						Prämierter Premium Gin aus Köln in 6 Sorten
					

Feinste Spirituosen, destilliert in small batches, ohne künstliche Aromen und Farbstoffe.




					www.ginsanity.de


----------



## davez (30. Oktober 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> ich packs mal hier rein, da ich net weiß obs im eigentlichen Thread erwünscht ist...
> 
> Hier gibts bis Montag 20% auf guten Gin, ab 100€ is Versandfrei
> 
> ...


Können die Gin in Köln? Bier können sie ja nicht 😉


----------



## xlacherx (30. Oktober 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Können die Gin in Köln? Bier können sie ja nicht 😉


Ja durchaus. Der ist echt gut. Vor allem der glühgin mit warmem Apfelsaft 👌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Oktober 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Falls jmd. bedarf hat... hier gibt es einen 10er ab 100€
> Anhang anzeigen 1363855


Gehen beide nicht also entweder hat sie schon jemand eingelöst oder sie sind personengebunden.


----------



## danimaniac (31. Oktober 2021)

Die sind nicht personengebunden, konnte meinen jedenfalls weiterschenken


----------



## kreisbremser (31. Oktober 2021)

vermutlich schon verwendet. windhundprinzip


----------



## Dr_Ink (31. Oktober 2021)

Trailgams schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1364378
> Ich kann auch noch einen 10€ Gutschein beisteuern


Wie kommt man eigentlich an diese Gutscheine? Liegen die größeren Bestellungen bei?


----------



## Jones_D (31. Oktober 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich an diese Gutscheine? Liegen die größeren Bestellungen bei?


Bei Events, wie der BC Enduro Tour, gibt es solche Gutscheine für die Teilnehmer.


----------



## danimaniac (31. Oktober 2021)

Lag meiner letzten 86€ Bestellung bei.
Und die war mit vsk frei Gutschein von hier bestellt.
Glaub das wird gerade jeder Bestellung beigelegt...


----------



## kreisbremser (31. Oktober 2021)

bei mir war es eine 60€ bestellung. vermutlich liegen sie jeder bestellung bei.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. Oktober 2021)

Nö... Gestern was für 18.50 bestellt... 
 War nichts dabei


----------



## kreisbremser (31. Oktober 2021)

wenn du gestern bestellt hast, ist es heute sicher nicht da und die gutscheine laufen heute wohl ab.
edit:
jetzt sehe ich, mein gutschein lief bis 30.11. dann war es wohl eine aktion, oder doch abhängig vom bestellwert. meine bestellung ist 14 tage her.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. Oktober 2021)

ich meinte gestern geliefert, bestellt war vor 2-3 Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (31. Oktober 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Nö... Gestern was für 18.50 bestellt...
> War nichts dabei


Sag bloß du hast da etwas von Wera bestellt


----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. Oktober 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Sag bloß du hast da etwas von Wera bestellt


nein


----------



## davez (31. Oktober 2021)

Die wollen den Umsatz um jeden Preis pushen, ggf. wollen die an die Börse und großes Wachstum zeigen


----------



## Trailgams (31. Oktober 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich an diese Gutscheine? Liegen die größeren Bestellungen bei?


War bei mir genau so. Lag bei meiner letzten größeren Bestellung dabei, allerdings zum ersten mal.


----------



## fexbru (31. Oktober 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Falscher Thread!
> 
> POC Kortal Helm für 90€. Mit Code Versand2021 heute ohne Versandkosten
> 
> ...


Nur Kindergrößen aber trotzdem ein top Angebot!


----------



## bobons (31. Oktober 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Nur Kindergrößen aber trotzdem ein top Angebot!


Alternativ ein Neuner mehr bei bike24: https://www.bike24.de/p1399177.html
Aber nur noch XL.


----------



## goldencore (31. Oktober 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Nur Kindergrößen aber trotzdem ein top Angebot!


Am Anfang gab es noch XL.


----------



## imkreisdreher (31. Oktober 2021)

Wurde heute schon jemandem der Code für kostenlosen Versand bei BC angezeigt?


----------



## Homer4 (1. November 2021)

SPBaumann schrieb:


> Ok, los gehts ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Achtung
> ...


Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (1. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Evoc 3l Hip Bag mit Trinkblase für 59,98 inkl. Versand


Jetzt ist der Preis auf 90€ geklettert....


----------



## md82 (1. November 2021)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Wurde heute schon jemandem der Code für kostenlosen Versand bei BC angezeigt?





HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Bike Components Versandkostenfrei heute mal von mir:
> PQC5AN8Z


----------



## michael66 (1. November 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Preis auf 90€ geklettert....


Das evoc Hip Pack gibt's bei Sport Okay mit dem Code ALL10 auch für um die 56€ inklusive Versand.




__





						Evoc Hip Pack 3l Hüfttasche - Hüfttaschen - Rucksäcke - Bike - Alle
					

Unser EVOC HIP PACK 3l ist mit seiner optimierten Rückenbelüftung ideal für Bike-Runden mit wenig Equipment. Durch das VENTI FLAP-System  lässt sich der Abstand der Gürteltasche zum Rücken und damit die Belüftung der Auflagefläche individuell einstellen.




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. November 2021)

was soll eigentlich dieses ständige Gutschein gespamme im
*Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile]*​dafür ist doch wohl der *Gutscheinthread*





Dorango schrieb:


> Die Maciag Offroad *SENDERWEEKS DEALS* sind zurück mit den besten Mountainbike - und Motocross-Angeboten des Jahres. Zu diesem Ereignis wollen wir Dir ein unvergessliches Einkaufserlebnis bieten! Deshalb bekommst Du von uns einen *15% Rabattgutschein* auf NICHT rabattierte Artikel geschenkt. Bis Ende November haben wir außerdem über *5.000 Produkte bis zu 70% rabattiert*. Bei den Senderweeks Deals kannst Du also gar nicht anders als zu sparen! Entdecke das größte MTB- und MX- Sortiment Europas mit über *250 Marken* und über *100.000 Produkten* auf Lager. Lass Dir die vielleicht krasseste Rabattaktion des Jahres nicht entgehen.
> 
> 
> SO EINFACH GEHT'S!​
> ...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. November 2021)

Echt  ... diese verdammten Ignoranten die meinen einem einen Gefallen zu tun und unentgeltlich ihre dämliche Gutscheine im falschen thread posten und damit einer kleiner aber Illustren Runde ihren gesamten tagesablauf zerstören ... schämen sollten die sich ....


----------



## Poldi78 (1. November 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Das evoc Hip Pack gibt's bei Sport Okay mit dem Code ALL10 auch für um die 56€ inklusive Versand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber hier ist die Trinkblase nicht dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (1. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Aber hier ist die Trinkblase nicht dabei....


Ah okay das hatte ich bei dem Angebot nicht gesehen,mit Trinkblase kostet es 76€.
Dafür aber auch in schickem Schwarz


----------



## Poldi78 (1. November 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Ah okay das hatte ich bei dem Angebot nicht gesehen,mit Trinkblase kostet es 76€.
> Dafür aber auch in schickem Schwarz


Ich hab vor 2 Jahren das Decathlon Hip Bag für 39,95 inkl. Trinkblase gekauft und bin damit mehr als zufrieden...Ist auch in schickem Schwarz...steht halt nur Rockrider und nicht Evoc drauf...


----------



## md82 (1. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 2 Jahren das Decathlon Hip Bag für 39,95 inkl. Trinkblase gekauft und bin damit mehr als zufrieden...Ist auch in schickem Schwarz...steht halt nur Rockrider und nicht Evoc drauf...


Ist aber auch teurer geworden.  





__





						Gürteltasche mit Trinkblase MTB All Mountain 4 l / 1,5 l Wasser
					

Gürteltasche mit Trinkblase MTB All Mountain 4 l / 1,5 l Wasser. Mit dieser Gürteltasche mit Trinkblase hast du auf deinen MTB-Touren das Nötigste dabei, und das ohne Rucksack. Nur €44.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## Frodijak (1. November 2021)

…


----------



## nosaint77 (1. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 2 Jahren das Decathlon Hip Bag für 39,95 inkl. Trinkblase gekauft und bin damit mehr als zufrieden...Ist auch in schickem Schwarz...steht halt nur Rockrider und nicht Evoc drauf...



Hab auch einiges von Decathlon im Einsatz und das meiste hat auch Prädikat preiswert verdient. Aber wenn man mal ne Evoc Trinkblase sein eigen nennt, will man keine Decathlon Trinkblase mehr haben.


----------



## Joerg61 (2. November 2021)

Moin Gemeinde,
auf wen gehen heute eigentlich die BC Versandkosten?  

Edith sagt:
Ok, habs gerallt. Falscher Faden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. November 2021)

Joerg61 schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> auf wen gehen heute eigentlich die BC Versandkosten?


Auf dich....


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. November 2021)

Joerg61 schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> auf wen gehen heute eigentlich die BC Versandkosten?
> 
> Edith sagt:
> Ok, habs gerallt. Falscher Faden.


Bitte schon   

BC Versandkosten für heute: L1L4N1LPF3RD


----------



## Epictetus (2. November 2021)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bitte schon
> 
> BC Versandkosten für heute: L1L4N1LPF3RD



Sonst:

P3N1SN4S3


----------



## Simon Katsch (2. November 2021)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bitte schon
> 
> BC Versandkosten für heute: L1L4N1LPF3RD


Verteile das bitte im ganzen Forum 😂
Morgen frägt sicher wieder jemand 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaminski (2. November 2021)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bitte schon
> 
> BC Versandkosten für heute: L1L4N1LPF3RD





Epictetus schrieb:


> Sonst:
> 
> P3N1SN4S3


Werden bei mir beide nicht akzeptiert. Ist vielleicht ein MBW daran gekoppelt?

Edit: Oh mann, jetzt hab auch ich es gerafft.🤣


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. November 2021)




----------



## Wolfplayer (2. November 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Echt  ... diese verdammten Ignoranten die meinen einem einen Gefallen zu tun und unentgeltlich ihre dämliche Gutscheine im falschen thread posten und damit einer kleiner aber Illustren Runde ihren gesamten tagesablauf zerstören ... schämen sollten die sich ....


so drastisch wollte ich es nicht ausdrücken, aber Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## langer_mtb (3. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Deuter Pulse 3 Hip Bag in blau für 18,99 € (ohne Trinkblase)
> 
> In Rot auch für den Preis. Schwarz leider 55 €.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (3. November 2021)

Der Turnbeutel ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar, obwohl die Seite anderes behauptet. Hätte gedacht, dass so große Buden das besser in Giff haben.


----------



## michael66 (3. November 2021)

Mit dem Rabattcode OUTLET10

215,10€





__





						Lithium E-MTB Wheelset
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Crankbrothers Lithium E-MTB Laufradsatz - Laufradsätze bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				




27,5 12×148 Boost Shimano schwarz

Laut Bewertung ist es sogar der komplette Laufradsatz und nicht nur das Hinterrad.


----------



## Homer4 (3. November 2021)

Hat bitte nochmal jmd gratis Versand bei BC.
Danke schön


----------



## seblubb (3. November 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hat bitte nochmal jmd gratis Versand bei BC.
> Danke schön


Geht der nicht?



Epictetus schrieb:


> P3N1SN4S3


----------



## danimaniac (3. November 2021)

Nee, der war gestern du 5p11n3r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (3. November 2021)

Sorry mein Fehler, du p1mm37


----------



## toastet (4. November 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hat bitte nochmal jmd gratis Versand bei BC.
> Danke schön


B27KL46Q


----------



## danimaniac (5. November 2021)

Eile7 schrieb:


> Lidl haut einen raus
> 
> komplettes Hardtail für 170€ 😏😁


WOW... das ist ja so unglaublich toll, hammermäßig



21 Gänge... 9 mehr als Marktstandard.. das MUSS gut sein.


----------



## AnAx (5. November 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> WOW... das ist ja so unglaublich toll, hammermäßig
> Anhang anzeigen 1367249
> 21 Gänge... 9 mehr als Marktstandard.. das MUSS gut sein.


Und: Lieferbar!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. November 2021)

Als Stadschlampe wo häufiger mal ein Bike den Spezialisten für Eigentumsübertragung zum Opfer fällt - Perfekt!


----------



## ilfer (5. November 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Als Stadschlampe wo häufiger mal ein Bike den Spezialisten für Eigentumsübertragung zum Opfer fällt - Perfekt!


Nichtmal dafür... genau genommen kotzt mich diese Resourcenverschwendung an. Überall ist Material knapp und mittlerweile sogar Alu und Magnesium... und für so Neuschrott wirds verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## me72 (5. November 2021)

Eile7 schrieb:


> Lidl haut einen raus
> 
> komplettes Hardtail für 170€ 😏😁



Und da sind so gar schon Pedale mit dabei für den Preis.   🥳


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. November 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> Nichtmal dafür... genau genommen kotzt mich diese Resourcenverschwendung an. Überall ist Material knapp und mittlerweile sogar Alu und Magnesium... und für so Neuschrott wirds verbaut.


Für unsere Ansprüche  - ja. Ich behaupte mal für den ein o. anderen wird dieses Rad absolut reichen und für Jahre seinen Dienst erledigen!

Davon ab - wo ist an dem Rad großartig Alu o,. Magnesium verbaut? Das Teil ist aus gutem alten Stahl und wiegt 17.5 Kg !


----------



## platt_ziege (5. November 2021)

> Lidl haut einen raus


wer findet den fehler...
(und kann die minimal preisdifferenz einem aussenstehenden logisch nachvollziehbar erklären   )


----------



## seblubb (5. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wer findet den fehler...


ist doch eindeutig und wurde schon erwähnt: 


me72 schrieb:


> Und da sind so gar schon Pedale mit dabei für den Preis.   🥳
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1367308


----------



## isartrails (5. November 2021)

Sehr schön auch: "Das Fahrrad wird zu 98% fertig montiert geliefert" 
Ich versuche mir gerade vorzustellen, wie die typische Lidl-Kundschaft die fehlenden 2% sucht...

Und weil gefragt wurde: das 13.500 Euro-Bike ist sicher 110% montiert. Das erklärt den Preisunterschied.


----------



## Flaminski (5. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wer findet den fehler...
> (und kann die minimal preisdifferenz einem aussenstehenden logisch nachvollziehbar erklären   )
> Anhang anzeigen 1367356
> 
> ...



Hier ein Fully mit nem Hardtail zu vergleichen ist aber auch ne harte Nummer... Ist doch logisch, dass das Fully ein kleines bisschen teurer ist. Dämpfer, Hinterbau, etc...


----------



## platt_ziege (5. November 2021)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Hier ein Fully mit nem Hardtail zu vergleichen ist aber auch ne harte Nummer... Ist doch logisch, dass das Fully ein kleines bisschen teurer ist. Dämpfer, Hinterbau, etc...


gut aufgepasst, könnte so natürlich jegliche diskussion im vorwege abwürgen.
auf die schnelle hab ich leider ernsthaft kein hardtail im 5stelligen bereich gefunden (marktlücke???), aber für den anfang sollte das reichen:





im zuge dessen hab ich aber noch DEN fanartikel schlechthin für anhänger des klimär und ihrer führerin frau thunfisch gefunden (aber achtung, der rahmen ist nur vegan, NICHT karmfrei!!!):


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (5. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> leider ernsthaft kein hardtail im 5stelligen bereich gefunden


Specialized hilft da gerne weiter:


----------



## ONE78 (5. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wer findet den fehler...
> (und kann die minimal preisdifferenz einem aussenstehenden logisch nachvollziehbar erklären   )
> Anhang anzeigen 1367356
> 
> ...


1€ pro 1g Gewichtsersparnis


----------



## Colt__Seavers (5. November 2021)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Specialized hilft da gerne weiter:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1367474


Oh, die Kassette hat bereits Grünspan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casir (5. November 2021)

KS steht das für KernSchrott ?


----------



## Aldar (5. November 2021)

casir schrieb:


> KS steht das für KernSchrott ?


Zum sportlich fahren ganz bestimmt.
Aber Mal zum Bäcker oder zum Biergarten fährt das schon


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (5. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> für anhänger des klimär und ihrer führerin frau thunfisch


Ich bekenne mich schuldig, dass ich nicht mehr ohne Klimär leben mag. Und auch meinen Kindern gönne ich das. Aber schön, dass es Leute gibt, die das lächerlich finden. Die können dann gerne in 50 Jahren in den Süden ziehen, um hier Platz für die Flüchtlinge zu schaffen. Da gibts dann bestimmt billige Grundstücke direkt am Meer. Schnäppchen sozusagen, womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.  Und nein, das Bambus Ding will ich trotzdem nicht fahren.


----------



## DJTornado (5. November 2021)

KnauerinhoFox schrieb:


> Ich bekenne mich schuldig, dass ich nicht mehr ohne Klimär leben mag. Und auch meinen Kindern gönne ich das. Aber schön, dass es Leute gibt, die das lächerlich finden. Die können dann gerne in 50 Jahren in den Süden ziehen, um hier Platz für die Flüchtlinge zu schaffen. Da gibts dann bestimmt billige Grundstücke direkt am Meer. Schnäppchen sozusagen, womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.  Und nein, das Bambus Ding will ich trotzdem nicht fahren.


Fragt sich nur, ob das 10k€ klimafreundlicher produziert wird als da 150€ Fahrrad. Ebenso, was klimafreundlicher ist, Stahl- oder Carbonschrott.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (5. November 2021)

Als nächstes kommt dann das hier zum Einsatz:

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin’s_law


----------



## McNulty (6. November 2021)

Der Code YJYJ3242 ist nicht einlösbar


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (6. November 2021)

Geht wunderbar.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. November 2021)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Geht wunderbar.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1368117


Na das lohnt sich aber richtig beim kompletten bike


----------



## Blaubarschbub (6. November 2021)

Also entweder ist der Code eine Diva oder Error 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (6. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Na das lohnt sich aber richtig beim kompletten bike


Hatte ein Kickr Bike im Warenkorb und auf den Code gehofft. Als er dann kam war der Artikel ausverkauft.   Das oben war ein TacX Neo Bike zum testen, aber das kommt mir nicht in Haus.

Naja, long Story short, direkt mal 100% gespart!


----------



## Epictetus (6. November 2021)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Hatte ein Kickr Bike im Warenkorb und auf den Code gehofft. Als er dann kam war der Artikel ausverkauft.   Das oben war ein TacX Neo Bike zum testen, aber das kommt mir nicht in Haus.
> 
> Naja, long Story short, direkt mal 100% gespart!



Klingt nach zu hoch gepokert eher und verloren. Kann man sehen wie man will ne.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (6. November 2021)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Klingt nach zu hoch gepokert eher und verloren. Kann man sehen wie man will ne.


Ne, gar nicht.

Hab überhaupt keine Eile jetzt eins haben zu müssen. Da ich sowieso noch eine ungeklärte Frage hatte, die mir auch keiner bei BC beantworten konnte hab ich sowieso abgewartet. Geht darum, welche Daten alle via ANT+ oder Bluetooth übertragen werden, weil ich eine parallele Aufzeichnung mit zwei Geräten gleichzeitig machen möchte.

Einfach so ins Blaue rein bestellen wollte ich dann auch nicht, weil wenn das Ding deswegen wieder zurück muss ist bei einem Sperrgut Artikel auch nicht so pralle. (Ja, ich denke da auch an den Händler.) Aktuell werkelt ein Kickr18 + Climb zur vollen Zufriedenheit hier.

Wird schon nochmal so ein Angebot geben.


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. November 2021)

genauso wie zuvor


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. November 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> BC VSK Gutschein
> 
> YJYJ3242
> 
> ...


Geht auch nicht (mehr).


----------



## maxito (7. November 2021)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, ob das 10k€ klimafreundlicher produziert wird als da 150€ Fahrrad. Ebenso, was klimafreundlicher ist, Stahl- oder Carbonschrott.


Ist doch ganz einfach, je teurer das Bike umso besser fürs Klima. Santa Cruz und Specialized machen das nur für die Umwelt! Die 10k für das Bike fehlen dann für das Bikeparkwochenende in Whistler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtacus (7. November 2021)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Gültig bis 07.11.2021. und nur 1x einlösbar.
> Anhang anzeigen 1359841



Hier nochmal, da mein Kommentar im schnäppchenthread gelöscht wurde. Ich habe den Gutschein  genutzt. Danke.


----------



## job1 (7. November 2021)

Sehen die Bike-Components Versandkosten-Codes ungefähr so aus? Das war bei mir nur ganz kurz eingeblendet. Nur damit ich weiss worauf ich achten muss.


----------



## Flo7 (7. November 2021)

job1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1368901
> 
> Sehen die Bike-Components Versandkosten-Codes ungefähr so aus? Das war bei mir nur ganz kurz eingeblendet. Nur damit ich weiss worauf ich achten muss.



Nein… da kommt ein Banner mittig am Bildschirm.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. November 2021)

T_N_T schrieb:


> BC VSK: ZYS82VD9
> 
> (Nur 8.11.2021)


----------



## T_N_T (8. November 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1369084


Yo. Sorry. War 7.11.202.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. November 2021)

ah, OK - dann lasse ich meinen Warenkorb gefüllt, evtl. hatr ja jemand anderes heute noch nen code  ....


----------



## toastet (8. November 2021)

Probier den YJYJ3242 nochmal. Bei dem ist wohl nur die Einschränkung, dass er täglich limitiert ist oder ggf. gar PLZ-beschränkt ist. Der hängt im Schaufenster und ist eigentlich für Leute gedacht, die vor Ort kaufen wollten, jedoch ist aktuell halt vor Ort das Ladenlokal geschlossen. 





Kommt von MyDealz: https://www.mydealz.de/gutscheine/bike-components-kostenloser-rabatt-1883173


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. November 2021)

Top der ging


----------



## filiale (8. November 2021)

ja, bei mir auch eben


----------



## ekm (8. November 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Fully Mountainbikes online kaufen | bike-components
> 
> 
> Fully Mountainbikes Carbon & Alu - für Damen & Herren online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service
> ...


Und trotzdem noch zu teuer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (8. November 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Fully Mountainbikes online kaufen | bike-components
> 
> 
> Fully Mountainbikes Carbon & Alu - für Damen & Herren online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service
> ...



Gibts schon ewig das Angebot...

Wer will kann zuschlagen, denn 2022 kostet das Enduro S-Works 13500€!!


----------



## hemorider (8. November 2021)

Hier noch 3,95€ gespart: UCXFPV75


----------



## Blaubarschbub (8. November 2021)

hemorider schrieb:


> Hier noch 3,95€ gespart: UCXFPV75


Ging bei mir eben zusätzlich zu Price Alert  Ich dachte es geht immer nur ein Code


----------



## Flaminski (8. November 2021)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Ging bei mir eben zusätzlich zu Price Alert  Ich dachte es geht immer nur ein Code


Nee, ging bei mir bisher auch immer beides in Kombination.


----------



## k0p3 (8. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gibts schon ewig das Angebot...
> 
> Wer will kann zuschlagen, denn 2022 kostet das Enduro S-Works 13500€!!



Jaja... Du hast gut lachen.

Wahrscheinlich haste uns armen Teufel sämtliche S3 und S4 vor der Nase weg geschnappt und wir dürfen wieder mal sehen, was wir mit der Resterampe noch so anfangen können.


----------



## Flo7 (8. November 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Jaja... Du hast gut lachen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich haste uns armen Teufel sämtliche S3 und S4 vor der Nase weg geschnappt und wir dürfen wieder mal sehen, was wir mit der Resterampe noch so anfangen können.




Haha so ist es nicht, denn ich hab mir ein Turbo Levo Pro gegönnt


----------



## k0p3 (8. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Haha so ist es nicht, denn ich hab mir ein Turbo Levo Pro gegönnt



Dafür beneidet Dich hier aber k1er.


----------



## danimaniac (8. November 2021)

Kein Respekt für die eigenen Beine... Tztztz


----------



## DaveGo (9. November 2021)

S-works enduro würde ich mir nur in weiß holen. Das war das beste. Die neuen farben gefallen mir mal so gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (9. November 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Montageständer für 183 statt 245
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit aktuellem Gutschein geht der Preis auf 164.66€ runter.
Ist das ein richtig guter Preis für "dem Ständer"? Ich würde mir gerne ein Weihnachtsgeschenk machen.


----------



## Montigomo (9. November 2021)

65 EUR mit Versand nach Deutschland









						Planet X Mag Turbo Trainer
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## boblike (9. November 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Montageständer für 183 statt 245
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde da auch verdeutlichen dass es sich nicht um den Elite Pro handelt. Denke wenn man sich nicht auskennt kann man die verwechseln. Ich hab leider keinen, aber meine mich zu erinnern, dass der Pro doch wesentlich besser ist????


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. November 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Mit aktuellem Gutschein geht der Preis auf 164.66€ runter.
> Ist das ein richtig guter Preis für "dem Ständer"? Ich würde mir gerne ein Weihnachtsgeschenk machen.


Achtung, ist der Ultralight und nicht der Elite Pro. Das Teil hat nicht die von allen geliebte Klemme/Ratsche.


----------



## youdontknow (9. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Achtung, ist der Ultralight und nicht der Elite Pro. Das Teil hat nicht die von allen geliebte Klemme/Ratsche.


Das ist mir zwar klar aber mich würde dennoch interessieren, ob der Mehrpreis bei dem Modell zu einem günstigeren wie z.B. diesem gerechtfertigt ist?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. November 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Das ist mir zwar klar aber mich würde dennoch interessieren, ob der Mehrpreis bei dem Modell zu einem günstigeren wie z.B. diesem gerechtfertigt ist?


Da kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, da ich keinen der beiden je benutzt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (9. November 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Das ist mir zwar klar aber mich würde dennoch interessieren, ob der Mehrpreis bei dem Modell zu einem günstigeren wie z.B. diesem gerechtfertigt ist?



Das verlinkte Modell sieht recht genau aus wie der von der bc-Hausmarke ... nur halt in schwarz


----------



## chris4711 (9. November 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Das ist mir zwar klar aber mich würde dennoch interessieren, ob der Mehrpreis bei dem Modell zu einem günstigeren wie z.B. diesem gerechtfertigt ist?


Der Feedback mit den drei Beinen ist noch mal deutlich kippstabiler. Da muss man halt auf gar nichts achten, egal wie schwer das Rad ist. Wenn es schief eingehängt ist und ob man VR u/o HR herausnimmt, ist auch jederzeit Wurst.

Ich persönlich mag lieber diese Dinger hier.
Bsp (ist nicht meine Anzeige):








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Neckargemünd finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Da liegen die Füße schön flach auf dem Boden und der steht ebenfalls super stabil.
Geschmacksache... selbst die günstigen (Lidl u Co) können funktionieren. Besser als nix


----------



## cosmos (9. November 2021)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Der Feedback mit den drei Beinen ist noch mal deutlich kippstabiler. Da muss man halt auf gar nichts achten, egal wie schwer das Rad ist. Wenn es schief eingehängt ist und ob man VR u/o HR herausnimmt, ist auch jederzeit Wurst.


Habe das anfangs auch gedacht, aber ein Fully mit demontiertem Hinterrad und ohne Fuß in Kipprichtung an der Sattelstütze aufgehangen hat ihn doch zum Umfallen gebracht. Hirn ausschalten (so wie ich...) geht da leider auch nicht.  Ist aber schon richtig, dass der kippstabiler ist, als die meisten anderen. Ich habe meinen Pro Elite vor einem Jahr übrigens für 190€ am Black-Friday geschossen. Ein Jahr zuvor gabs den auch schon zum gleichen Kurs (da war ich aber zu langsam). Könnte also gut sein, dass es ihn in diesem Jahr wieder günstig gibt. Lange ist es nicht mehr hin. Ich würde da vermutlich warten. Die Klemmung am Pro Elite ist wirklich genial.


----------



## Rick7 (9. November 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Das ist mir zwar klar aber mich würde dennoch interessieren, ob der Mehrpreis bei dem Modell zu einem günstigeren wie z.B. diesem gerechtfertigt ist?



das ist der klassische Ständer der unter zahlreichen Namen/ Labels verkauft wird. Habe den schon über
10 Jahre und bis auf den Tausch einer Tonnenmutter an der Klemmung die ausgenudelt war, ist das Ding echt einwandfrei. ABER: ich hab den damals al "nope bike hand" für so um die 60 € gekauft. 120 € siind dafür m.E. zu viel. ich kann jetzt bei dem Contec auf die schnelle keinen Unterscheid (Mehrwert) erkennen.
Auch beim zweiten mal hinsehe sind die gleich- bis auf die Farbe. Bei dem geringen Preisunterscheid würde ich ganz klar den feedback Sports nehmen.

edit:


Diddo schrieb:


> Das verlinkte Modell sieht recht genau aus wie der von der bc-Hausmarke ... nur halt in schwarz



Ja genau- da ist auch die Farbe gleich wie meinem "nope" Aber auch da find ich 100 zu teuer...

edit 2:
den nope / fun works gibts wohl nicht mehr. Aber wenn diese Art dann kann man wohl auch sowas nehmen



			https://www.amazon.de/CXWXC-Fahrradmontagest%C3%A4nder-h%C3%B6henverstellbar-Reparaturst%C3%A4nder-Aluminiumlegierung/dp/B08D3FHD96/ref=pd_lpo_2?pd_rd_i=B086PLJ3M4&th=1


----------



## Spezialeis (9. November 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> 65 EUR mit Versand nach Deutschland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer hat sowas? Macht sowas Spass? Abends um 18 Uhr radeln, wenn schon keine Sonne mehr die Strassen beleuchtet, macht mich nicht so an. Aber hat sowas eine Langzeitmotivation? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## ma1208 (9. November 2021)

Ich habe einen Rollentrainer im Keller stehen. Nahezu ungenutzt. War überhaupt nix für mich. 
Ich denke mit den modernen Spielereien ala Peloton oder so geht's vielleicht. Aber ohne Entertainment fand ich es zu öde.


----------



## danimaniac (9. November 2021)

Mit reicht Metal und ein Spinning bike. Könnte auch auf der Rolle funktionieren.
Mit zwift und so ganz bestimmt sogar. Da kannste ja auch "zusammen" fahren


----------



## davez (9. November 2021)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Wer hat sowas? Macht sowas Spass? Abends um 18 Uhr radeln, wenn schon keine Sonne mehr die Strassen beleuchtet, macht mich nicht so an. Aber hat sowas eine Langzeitmotivation? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Das ist wirklich komplett unterschiedlich. Wahrscheinlich hilft nur ausprobieren...Ich hasse es im Keller zu fahren. Bei mir steht so ein Teil ungenutzt rum.
Es kostet mich krass Überwindung im Winter raus zu gehen. Ich habe mir zur Regel gemacht, so lange es über 0 Grad ist und nicht regnet fahre ich. Die ersten paar Minuten sind ätzend, aber danach macht es Laune. Wichtig sind ausreichend warme Klamotten (für mich waren Winterschuhe und billige Plastiküberzieher für die Schuhe Gamechanger). Länger als 2,5h fahre ich dennoch selten im Winter.


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> 65 EUR mit Versand nach Deutschland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zuzüglich Einfuhrumsatzsteuer


----------



## isartrails (9. November 2021)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Macht sowas Spass?


Mir nicht. Mein Bruder hat das ungenutzte Teil bei mir gesehen, mitgenommen und benutzt es in der kalten Jahreszeit regelmäßig. So unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (9. November 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Montageständer für 183 statt 245
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit eigener Newsletteranmeldung gibt es das Ding sehr wohl nochmal 10% günstiger, deswegen muss ma jetzt nicht im Schnäppchenthread jammern das der EINE Rabattcode nicht funktioniert.

Bin aber trotzdem am überlegen ob ich die Bestellung storniere und auf ein Elite Pro Schnäppchen warte. Die 30€ machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett und es wäre die Anschaffung bis zum Lebensende (=nachhaltig ).

P.S. Warum nennt Maciag den Ständer überhaupt "Pro Ultralight", wenn Herstellerbezeichnung kein Pro enthält?


----------



## kordesh (9. November 2021)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Wer hat sowas? Macht sowas Spass? Abends um 18 Uhr radeln, wenn schon keine Sonne mehr die Strassen beleuchtet, macht mich nicht so an. Aber hat sowas eine Langzeitmotivation? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



Ich hatte so eine einfach Rolle wie aus dem Link und dachte mir, dass das schon passen wird, wenn man nebenbei Serien guckt oder so. Das war aber überhaupt gar nix. 
Dann habe ich mir im letzten Winter son Smarttrainer und Zwift besorgt und das Einzige was ich damit mache ist die 15€ Monatsbeitrag zu zahlen. Man könnte ja wieder Bock bekommen 🙄   
Nach spätestens einer halben Stunde macht es mir keinen Spass mehr. Obwohl nebenbei Serien laufen und ich nicht nur monoton durch die Gegend kurbel, sondern meistens die vorgefertigten Trainings absolviert habe.
Auch mit Kumpels zusammen mit Videokonferenz macht das Ganze mir nicht automatisch mehr Spass...
Mein erstes Rollentraining war am 03.02. in diesem Jahr. Seitdem bin ich 199km, 3.300 hm in 9!!! Sitzungen gefahren, wovon 4 Sitzungen noch im Februar waren. Läuft also astrein mit meiner Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## DJTornado (9. November 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> jammern der EINE Rabattcode nicht funktioniert.


Der Einzige, der jammert, bist du selbst. Schreib halt keinen Unsinn, dann gibt es auch kein nope dazu.


----------



## Spezialeis (9. November 2021)

Danke! Das reicht mir um zu entscheiden, das ich mir das Geld spare.


----------



## TearZz (9. November 2021)

gelöscht


----------



## boblike (10. November 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Mit eigener Newsletteranmeldung gibt es das Ding sehr wohl nochmal 10% günstiger, deswegen muss ma jetzt nicht im Schnäppchenthread jammern das der EINE Rabattcode nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Bin aber trotzdem am überlegen ob ich die Bestellung storniere und auf ein Elite Pro Schnäppchen warte. Die 30€ machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett und es wäre die Anschaffung bis zum Lebensende (=nachhaltig ).
> 
> P.S. Warum nennt Maciag den Ständer überhaupt "Pro Ultralight", wenn Herstellerbezeichnung kein Pro enthält?


Habe für den Elite Pro einen Preisalarm und das günstigste war bis jetzt 229,-


----------



## Logic (10. November 2021)

tokamk schrieb:


> Hat einer einen tip für gute Handschuhe?





Schibbl schrieb:


> Answer Chakka





tokamk schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht.... bestellt!





platt_ziege schrieb:


> nur zur info, windstopper ist nicht wasserdicht, maximal eine zeit lang abweisend.





Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Obernzell ☝️nicht Passau


sabbeln ist nebenan 
suchen noch eine tür weiter: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671


----------



## Schibbl (10. November 2021)

Logic schrieb:


> sabbeln ist nebenan
> suchen noch eine tür weiter: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671


Mir stellt sich die Frage was du an meinem Handschuh-Schnäppchen-Link als "sabbeln" auszusetzen hast. Was ist "sabbeln" überhaupt für ein Wort? Ist das eins? Und in welcher Sprache?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. November 2021)

boblike schrieb:


> Habe für den Elite Pro einen Preisalarm und das günstigste war bis jetzt 229,-


seit Wann hast du den laufen?
Ich bin der Meinung vor Corona gab es das Teil im Sale für <190€ (ja den Elite Pro)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TearZz (10. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> seit Wann hast du den laufen?
> Ich bin der Meinung vor Corona gab es das Teil im Sale für <190€ (ja den Elite Pro)


Hab ihn bei chainreactioncycles April 2020 für 200€ bekommen, momentan kostet er dort über 300...


----------



## toastet (10. November 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> HIBike ESI Chunky in schwarz für 12,60€ - 10% mit Code: AG390/CAL8-BC93-RTQ4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



15,23 € unter 75 € Bestellwert


----------



## Logic (10. November 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich die Frage was du an meinem Handschuh-Schnäppchen-Link als "sabbeln" auszusetzen hast.


Ich sach mal so: 



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nachtrag: Regeln, analog zum Schnäppchenjäger Thread im Tech-Talk...
> 
> ...



sabbeln: https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/sabbeln 

gerne.


----------



## Schibbl (10. November 2021)

Logic schrieb:


> Ich sach mal so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann, mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Im nächsten Leben trifft es dich vielleicht besser   _ (Bergfahrradfahrer ohne Berge ... armer Mensch ... ts, ts, ts)_


----------



## goldencore (10. November 2021)

Es ist echt blöd sich jedes Mal ungebührlich ans Bein gepinkelt zu fühlen, wenn man darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man den Schnäppchen Thread nicht zuspammen soll. Es kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein den Sinn der beiden getrennten Threads zu erkennen und zu respektieren.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. November 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Mit eigener Newsletteranmeldung gibt es das Ding sehr wohl nochmal 10% günstiger, deswegen muss ma jetzt nicht im Schnäppchenthread jammern das der EINE Rabattcode nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Bin aber trotzdem am überlegen ob ich die Bestellung storniere und auf ein Elite Pro Schnäppchen warte. Die 30€ machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett und es wäre die Anschaffung bis zum Lebensende (=nachhaltig ).
> 
> P.S. Warum nennt Maciag den Ständer überhaupt "Pro Ultralight", wenn Herstellerbezeichnung kein Pro enthält?


Bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen. Ist schon gut der Preis für 165€. Wäre auch nur mein Zweitständer für schnelle Arbeiten in der Garage. Was mich aktuell von abhält den final Click zu machen ist die maximale Ausfahrhöhe von 145cm anstatt 180cm wie beim Elite. Mein Pedro's hab ich such auf 180cm. Da komme ich dann gut an die Bremsen ran. Möchte mich ja nicht bücken... Aber er soll ja auch für schnelle Arbeiten mit fix aufstellen und abbauen dienen. Für längere Arbeiten geht's in die Werkstatt mit Pedro's.
Aber da reicht vielleicht auch noch was günstigeres...nein nicht der Lidl, der dreht sich immer weg wenn ich das Vorderrad raus nehme. Den möchte ich ersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (10. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Es ist echt blöd sich jedes Mal ungebührlich ans Bein gepinkelt zu fühlen, wenn man darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man den Schnäppchen Thread nicht zuspammen soll. Es kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein den Sinn der beiden getrennten Threads zu erkennen und zu respektieren.


7€ für ein Paar warme Winterhandschuhe nenne ich ein Schnäppchen. Deshalb habe ich diesen Link auch gepostet. An die Regeln halte ich mich offensichtlich. Wenn ich dann für dieses Schnäppchen (was eine Antwort auf eine nicht akzeptierte Frage eines anderen Forummitglieds war) angepisst werde, darf ich doch wohl noch mal nachfragen woher diese Verstimmung stammt. Woher stammt deine? Du hast dir ja noch nicht einmal Zeit genommen den Ursprung des eher spaßig gemeinten "Gesprächs" nachzulesen, musst aber einen Kommentar ablassen.
... ach weißt du? Ich lass es und gehe auf die Suche nach dem Infinity Gauntlet. Das ist aufmunternder ... wenn ich ihn gefunden habe.


----------



## nosaint77 (10. November 2021)

Muss man jetzt jeden Beitrag mit einer Triggerwarnung versehen, oder begeben sich die betroffenen Leute selbst mal in (Gruppen-)Therapie in´s KTWR?


----------



## goldencore (10. November 2021)

Schibbl schrieb:


> 7€ für ein Paar warme Winterhandschuhe nenne ich ein Schnäppchen. Deshalb habe ich diesen Link auch gepostet. An die Regeln halte ich mich offensichtlich. Wenn ich dann für dieses Schnäppchen (was eine Antwort auf eine nicht akzeptierte Frage eines anderen Forummitglieds war) angepisst werde, darf ich doch wohl noch mal nachfragen woher diese Verstimmung stammt. Woher stammt deine? Du hast dir ja noch nicht einmal Zeit genommen den Ursprung des eher spaßig gemeinten "Gesprächs" nachzulesen, musst aber einen Kommentar ablassen.
> ... ach weißt du? Ich lass es und gehe auf die Suche nach dem Infinity Gauntlet. Das ist aufmunternder ... wenn ich ihn gefunden habe.


Und manchmal geht es gar nicht nur um einen selbst...
Du hast tatsächlich nicht off topic im Schnäppchen Thread gepostet und @Logic  hatte dich ja auch gar nicht persönlich angesprochen, sondern auf das unnötige Gelaber insgesamt hingewiesen. Und das nicht unfreundlich.
Aber DU hast es ja auf dich bezogen und dich gerechtfertigt.
Wenn man länger hier dabei ist, weiß man, dass es halt immer wieder eskaliert in dem Thread. Manche posten natürlich aus Versehen Unpassendes, aber immer wieder wird dann doch "mal eben" eine Nachfrage, ein Witz usw dort gepostet.
Ich bin überhaupt nicht prinzipiell für Regeln und Vorschriften, aber die, den Schnäppchen Thread clean zu halten, finde ich gut und bin da für "Wehret den Anfängen!"


----------



## Osama (11. November 2021)




----------



## un..inc (11. November 2021)

Ich hab meinen Elite Pro vor einigen Jahren mal bei Amazon als WHD "Wie Neu" bei ner 20% Aktion oder so für 170€ oder so bekommen. Da lohnt sich ein nachschauen - gerade jetzt Richtung Black Friday / Cyber Week - wahrscheinlich auch...


----------



## osbow (11. November 2021)

Im Vergleich zu dem Parktool 9.3. Welchen würdet Ihr nehmen? Den Elite Pro mal außen vor.






						Montageständer PARK TOOL PCS-9.3 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Montageständer PARK TOOL PCS-9.3 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## boblike (11. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> seit Wann hast du den laufen?
> Ich bin der Meinung vor Corona gab es das Teil im Sale für <190€ (ja den Elite Pro)


Höchstens ein halbes Jahr


----------



## platt_ziege (11. November 2021)

osbow schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu dem Parktool 9.3. Welchen würdet Ihr nehmen?


wenn park tool, dann würde ich einen mit der besseren klemme wählen.


----------



## osbow (11. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wenn park tool, dann würde ich einen mit der besseren klemme wählen.


Ok, mit dem PCS-10.2 z.B. bin ich ja bereits im Preisbereich des Feedback Sports Pro Elite.


----------



## sepplmail (11. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> nein nicht der Lidl, der dreht sich immer weg wenn ich das Vorderrad raus nehme. Den möchte ich ersetzen


Grobes Schleifpapier regelt das 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. November 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Grobes Schleifpapier regelt das 👍🏻


Danke für den Tipp! Der Lidl Ständer wird nun mein dauerhafter Lackierständer.


----------



## plastin (11. November 2021)

Was schleift man denn am besten? Hab das gleiche Problem


----------



## un..inc (11. November 2021)

Ich würde denken, man packt es mit in die Klemmung...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. November 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Ich würde denken, man packt es mit in die Klemmung...


aber bräuchte man dann nicht doppelseitiges Schleifpapier? Ich hätte jetzt Klemme innen und Rohr außen aufgeraut


----------



## platt_ziege (11. November 2021)

osbow schrieb:


> Ok, mit dem PCS-10.2 z.B. bin ich ja bereits im Preisbereich des Feedback Sports Pro Elite.


bzgl preise darfste mit mir nicht reden   
das waren vor der corona aufführung schon reine phantasiepreise, also bei allen marken herstellern.
für meinen 4-1 hab ich seinerzeit bei amazon ich glaube 60€ als whd bezahlt, nachdem ich noch 20 oder 30€ erstattet bekommen habe, da das ding nen kratzer hatte, ansonsten aber neu war.
vorher hatte ich noch 3 andere park tools, die mir aber wg diesen nervigen füssen und bei einem mit dieser low budget klemme nicht gefallen haben, aber auch diese haben alle unter 100€ gekostet.
dank des verkaufes über ek, hab ich den 4-1 für umsonst bekommen 
im leben würd ich nicht mehr als nen hunni für nen paar zusammengeklöppelte stahl oder alu rohre und ner klemme bezahlen...


----------



## fexbru (11. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> aber bräuchte man dann nicht doppelseitiges Schleifpapier? Ich hätte jetzt Klemme innen und Rohr außen aufgeraut


hab bei meinen von Aldi die Rohre und die Klemme mit Schleifpapier/Feile angeraut. Hält jetzt perfekt


----------



## sepplmail (11. November 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> hab bei meinen von Aldi die Rohre und die Klemme mit Schleifpapier/Feile angeraut. Hält jetzt perfekt


Genau so 👍🏻


----------



## plastin (11. November 2021)

Also fleißig das Rohr schleifen 🤔


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (11. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> aber bräuchte man dann nicht doppelseitiges Schleifpapier? Ich hätte jetzt Klemme innen und Rohr außen aufgeraut


Hab meinen mit etwas grip tape vom Skateboard modifiziert. Quasi selbstklebendes Schleifpapier 👌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (11. November 2021)

Zalando hatte vorhin 22% auf Zeugs und witzigerweise verkaufen die auch Garmin Navis. Das 1030 Plus Bundle für 424,- geschossen 
Gibt wohl schon einige Stornos aber ich bin gespannt...


----------



## jammerlappen (11. November 2021)

Soeben bekomme ich das Storno vom Hibike-Syntace-Lenker...


----------



## k0p3 (11. November 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Soeben bekomme ich das Storno vom Hibike-Syntace-Lenker...


+1


----------



## Flo7 (12. November 2021)

@ ALL Ist das wirklich so schwierig, dass man hier labert?

Schnäppchenjägerthread -> *NIX* labern

Schnäppchenjäger *LABER*thread -> Labern


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. November 2021)

evtl. Sollte man die Threads besser kennzeichnen!?

NIX-LABBER-Schnäppchenjägerthread-SONST-GIBT-ES-


----------



## k0p3 (12. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @ ALL Ist das wirklich so schwierig, dass man hier labert?
> 
> Schnäppchenjägerthread -> *NIX* labern
> 
> Schnäppchenjäger *LABER*thread -> Labern



Wo ists Problem?
Hat etwa irgendein Halunke hier im Laberthread ein Schnäppchen gepostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (12. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @ ALL Ist das wirklich so schwierig, dass man hier labert?


Geht schon 10 Jahre so, seitdem ich den Laberthread ins Leben gerufen habe.


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. November 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Geht schon 10 Jahre so, seitdem ich den Laberthread ins Leben gerufen habe.


Ach, du warst das🤐


----------



## davez (13. November 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ach, du warst das🤐


Der Holzmichel  😂


----------



## youdontknow (14. November 2021)

ilfer schrieb:


> *6 Ausgaben MOUNTAINBIKE Magazin für effektiv 2,45 Euro!*
> Abo-Kosten 32,45 Euro plus 30 Euro Gutschein.
> 
> 
> ...


Rechtzeitig kündigen nicht vergessen 😉.


----------



## sbgrollon (14. November 2021)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Verschiedene November Rabatt Codes für Aliexpress ( Funktioniert hab gerade getestet )
> Ali Codes
> 
> Je höher der Gesamtbetrag ( exkl. Versandkosten ) ist um so mehr Rabatt bekommt man.


Wie sieht da zurzeit mit der Verzollung aus? Jmd. ne Ahnung?


----------



## Saubaer8 (14. November 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig kündigen nicht vergessen 😉.


klappt das alles Reibungslos mit dem Gutschein über 30€ und das anschließende Kündigen?
Sollte man sonst noch was beachten? 

PS: das habe ich in den AGB nachgelesen.
und laut Bezeichnung ist es ja ein "Vorteilsabo" und kein "Probe-Abo" - also hat man weitere 6 Monate für 32,45€ an der Backe?


> 7. Bezugszeitraum und Kündigung bei Zeitschriftenabonnements
> Es gelten folgende Kündigungsfristen, sofern sich aus dem jeweiligen Angebot selbst nichts Abweichendes ergibt:
> 
> 
> Der Bezugszeitraum bei Abonnements beträgt - außer für Probe-Abonnements - ein Jahr und verlängert sich mangels Kündigung gegenüber dem Verkäufer mit Zugang spätestens einen Monat vor Ende des Bezugszeitraums um ein weiteres Jahr.


----------



## Steefan (14. November 2021)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Wie sieht da zurzeit mit der Verzollung aus? Jmd. ne Ahnung?



Meine letzte Bestellung (eine ZTTO-Kassette, kam vor 2 Wochen) durfte ich ohne jegliche zusätzliche Kosten beim Hermespaketshop abholen. War ein Warenwert von knapp 70,-- EUR.

Habe jetzt nochmal bestellt... aber würde mich nicht drauf verlassen, dass es wieder so läuft.


----------



## Homer4 (14. November 2021)

Die ganzen billo Artikel wie Brillen, kleidung etc läuft bei mir immer durch. Und die großen Händler wie ztto liefern das ganze Jahr über bei mir ebenfalls frei Haus. Max. 150€ ca.


----------



## platt_ziege (14. November 2021)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Wie sieht da zurzeit mit der Verzollung aus? Jmd. ne Ahnung?


bis 150€ ist bei ali alles versteuert


----------



## frogmatic (16. November 2021)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Bei PNW gibts 20% auf alle Komponenten ab 50€ Mindestbestellwert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preise in Euro, aber wo sitzen die, klingt nach US, schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (16. November 2021)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Preise in Euro, aber wo sitzen die, klingt nach US, schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


Der Versand und die Steuern fressen die 20% wieder auf.


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2021)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Preise in Euro, aber wo sitzen die, klingt nach US, schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


Meine letzte Bestellung kam aus England oder so, auf jeden Fall ohne zusätzliche Abgaben. Vermutlich werden die ihr EU-Warehouse aufs Festland verlegt haben.


----------



## cosmos (16. November 2021)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Preise in Euro, aber wo sitzen die, klingt nach US, schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


Habt das mal mit dem Lenker durchgespielt. Mit 20% Rabatt kostet der 49,28€. Hinzu kommen noch 16,96€ Versand und 12,58€ Steuern. Macht insgesamt 78,82€. Da das bedeutet, dass die aus USA versenden, kannst du auch noch Zoll etc. draufschlagen. Bei R2 kostet der Lenker inklusive Versand 73,45€. Lohnt also nicht.


----------



## cosmos (16. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Meine letzte Bestellung kam aus England oder so, auf jeden Fall ohne zusätzliche Abgaben. Vermutlich werden die ihr EU-Warehouse aufs Festland verlegt haben.


Ah ok. Aber warum sind dann die Versandkosten so hoch? Ich hätte gedacht, die versenden aus USA. Wie auch immer, selbst ohne Zollgebühren, lohnt der Kauf nicht.


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Ah ok. Aber warum sind dann die Versandkosten so hoch? Ich hätte gedacht, die versenden aus USA. Wie auch immer, selbst ohne Zollgebühren, lohnt der Kauf nicht.


17€ sind für internationalen Versand innerhalb der EU nicht teuer. Für das Geld bekommst du als Privatperson gerade mal ein Einschreiben oder Päckchen versendet.


----------



## hardtails (16. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 17€ sind für internationalen Versand innerhalb der EU nicht teuer. Für das Geld bekommst du als Privatperson gerade mal ein Einschreiben oder Päckchen versendet.



Oder ein


*Paket bis 5 kg*


bis 120 x 60 x 60 cm


In Fahrradsprache: Einen Rahmen


----------



## frogmatic (16. November 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Habt das mal mit dem Lenker durchgespielt.


20% auf die Variostütze wäre etwas interessanter, aber ich finde die Versandkosten nicht und habe keine Lust, mich auf gut Glück anzumelden...


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2021)

frogmatic schrieb:


> 20% auf die Variostütze wäre etwas interessanter, aber ich finde die Versandkosten nicht und habe keine Lust, mich auf gut Glück anzumelden...


Kommt im letzten Schritt. 16,96€



_hardtail schrieb:


> Oder ein
> 
> 
> *Paket bis 5 kg*
> ...


Korrekt, da ist mir wohl der Versand nach GB während der Übergangszeit etwas zu gut in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## frogmatic (16. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kommt im letzten Schritt. 16,96€


Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (16. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 17€ sind für internationalen Versand innerhalb der EU nicht teuer. Für das Geld bekommst du als Privatperson gerade mal ein Einschreiben oder Päckchen versendet.


Ja ist wohl so. Bin wahrscheinlich durch die niedrigen Versandkosten in D verwöhnt. Bestelle einfach wenig im Ausland und die paar Mal ist es dann meist versandkostenfrei. Meine letzte (uns in den letzten Jahren einzige) Bestellung in USA bei Wolftooth war von den Versandkosten her aber auch irgendwas zwischen 15 und 20€. Von daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es aus USA versendet werden muss.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (16. November 2021)

13,99 sind das aus Deutschland.
Ich hatte letzte Woche die Ehre unsere Kunden in Ost- und Nordeuropa mit Kuscheltieren zu versorgen. Da ich in unserem Betrieb in Vorkasse treten muss werde ich diesen Betrag so schnell nicht mehr vergessen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. November 2021)

Eine Dropper von PNW hab ich auch schon lange auf dem Radar, weil mit Suspension.








						COAST SUSPENSION DROPPER POST
					

Suspension + Drop. The Coast Post combines the benefits of a dropper with the joint saving squish of suspension. This witchcraft all happens via a dual chamber hydraulic cartridge featuring 40mm of tunable air suspension, designed to help riders on all types of bikes - from packed up trekkers...




					www.pnwcomponents.com
				



Wieso zeigen die € an, wenn die in US sitzen und von dort versenden?
Wer kann das Zeug denn in EU beschaffen? R2? zu welchem Preis?


----------



## cosmos (16. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Eine Dropper von PNW hab ich auch schon lange auf dem Radar, weil mit Suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ganz 100%ig verstehe ich deine Frage(n) zwar nicht, aber ich versuche es trotzdem Mal ;-):
"Wieso zeigen die € an, wenn die in US sitzen und von dort versenden?" Macht Wolftooth genau so. Man kann halt in seiner eigenen Währung bezahlen. Irgendein Tool rechnet das auf der Website wahrscheinlich um, bzw. sorgt dafür, dass man in verschiedenen Währungen zum tagesaktuellen Kurs bezahlen kann. Im Falle von PNW scheint es nun aber möglicherweise so zu sein, dass Sie ein Lager irgendwo in Europa haben. Die Info, dass sie aus England versendet haben, ist ja auch schon eine Weile her.
"Wer kann das Zeug denn in EU beschaffen? R2?" R2 z.B. 
"Zu welchem Preis?" Selber mal googeln!?!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (16. November 2021)

Laut Info von letzter Woche wird r2 auch die Dropper ins Programm aufnehmen.
Zunächst allerdings nur die Loam Dropper, sollte diese Woche dort eintreffen.


----------



## philsNN (16. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Slowbuild *Tour/ All mountain* Zi30 SLA mit 370er CL DT Naben ( Ratchet 36Z) um 279€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sale geht auch mit den Newmen Felgen. Dt 350er mit SL XA 25 Felgen für 390 Euronen.
Klingt fair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (16. November 2021)

philsNN schrieb:


> Sale geht auch mit den Newmen Felgen. Dt 350er mit SL XA 25 Felgen für 390 Euronen.
> Klingt fair.


und Newmen Sl A30...
Geht auch mit der DT Xm481 (29,27,5 oder Mullet) mit der 370er um 289€


----------



## un..inc (16. November 2021)

Das sind doch newmen Felgen?! Zumindest wenn man die Beschreibung der "Schwesterfelgen" mal googlet... Oder googelt? Wie schreibt man das jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## null-2wo (16. November 2021)

nur boost


----------



## Remux (16. November 2021)

Hm hat da jemand einen Vergleich zu den BC loamer 2? Ich suche einen günstigen und guten Ersatz LRS für die raceface 30er mit dt370 auf meinem Hightower aber rcz hat keine Lust mehr auf e1700 oder newmen lrs


----------



## philsNN (16. November 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Das sind doch newmen Felgen?!


Im Slowbuild Faden schrieb er dass er die Felgen von Newmen bezieht. Form ist gleich, Material (Legierung) und Finish etwas anders soweit ich das verstanden habe


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. November 2021)

.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (17. November 2021)

.


----------



## JDEM (17. November 2021)

philfei schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> ich habe gerade auf Amazon gesehen, dass der Garmin Edge 530 GPS Fahrradcomputer auf 199 EUR reduziert wurde. Der Preis liegt bei anderen Händler und auch bei Amazon immer so um die 220-230 EUR. Daher ist das ein ganz guter Preis. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es am Black Friday vielleicht noch günstiger wird.
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich ist da nix im Lieferumfang enthalten. Kann jemand nen günstiges Zubehörbundle empfehlen?


----------



## TearZz (17. November 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist da nix im Lieferumfang enthalten. Kann jemand nen günstiges Zubehörbundle empfehlen?


Was genau meinst du damit? Also das normale Bundle( bei Garmin und anderen Versendern, bei Amazon  keine Ahnung) hat halt diverse Halterungen dabei. Spielst du jetzt auf bestimmt Sensoren an oder was meinst du genau. Bei Aliexpress bekommste halt recht günstig die magene Ant+ sensoren, wenn man sie benötigt.


----------



## Allseasonbiker (17. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Slowbuild *Tour/ All mountain* Zi30 SLA mit 370er CL DT Naben ( Ratchet 36Z) um 279€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lohnt sich dann überhaupt die 350er Nabe? Wenn die nur 30g leichter ist und die 370er Ratchet technisch auf dem gleichen Stand ist scheinen mir die 100€ Aufpreis nicht so lohnenswert? 6 Loch find ich persönlich etwas besser als CL aber so entscheidend ist das auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. November 2021)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> ohnt sich dann überhaupt die 350er Nabe? Wenn die nur 30g leichter ist und die 370er Ratchet technisch auf dem gleichen Stand ist scheinen mir die 100€ Aufpreis nicht so lohnenswert?


Die 370er hat keine Zahnscheiben, sondern Sperrklinken


----------



## Hans (17. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die 370er hat keine Zahnscheiben, sondern Sperrklinken


Die neuen 370er haben jetzt auch Zahnscheiben


----------



## Lutsch (17. November 2021)

Der Freilauf bei der 370 ist anders als bei der 350, es kann also keiner übernommen werden falls man noch einen hat.


----------



## damage0099 (17. November 2021)

Hat vllt noch jemand n BC-Versand-Code?
🍻


----------



## JDEM (17. November 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du damit? Also das normale Bundle( bei Garmin und anderen Versendern, bei Amazon  keine Ahnung) hat halt diverse Halterungen dabei. Spielst du jetzt auf bestimmt Sensoren an oder was meinst du genau. Bei Aliexpress bekommste halt recht günstig die magene Ant+ sensoren, wenn man sie benötigt.



Steht halt nix zum Lieferumfang bei Amazon... Könnte ja sein, dass jemand hier nen MTB Zubehör Bündle mit Hülle, Halter etc. kennt


----------



## scubasigi_73 (17. November 2021)

Hat ev. jemand bitte einen 10%-Code von Bikester.at zur Hand? 

Danke!


----------



## Brewmaster (18. November 2021)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Der Freilauf bei der 370 ist anders als bei der 350, es kann also keiner übernommen werden falls man noch einen hat.


Das stimmt nicht mehr für die neue 370 die dort verbaut wird.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. November 2021)

Der der neuen 350 (240) ist m. E. anders. Der neue 370er ist der alte 350er,wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Rick7 (18. November 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Steht halt nix zum Lieferumfang bei Amazon... Könnte ja sein, dass jemand hier nen MTB Zubehör Bündle mit Hülle, Halter etc. kennt


Aber das große mtb bundle gab's m. W. nie für 200 Euro. 
Das garmin 530 gibt's wohl auch grad bis Ende November bei Stadler für 219 Euro. Auch ok wenn der Laden um die Ecke ist. 

Hab mein 530 letztes Jahr um die Zeit bei probike Shop für 200 gekauft. Da waren auch die beiden Halter aber keinen Sensoren und Hülle dabei. Für mich perfekt. Brauch den ganzen andern Kram eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (18. November 2021)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht mehr für die neue 370 die dort verbaut wird.


Beim 370 ist die Dichtung am Freilauf, beim 350 am Nabenkörper - der Freilauf ist unterschiedlich. Somit kann der Freilauf untereinander nicht getauscht werden bzw. ein existierender Freilauf (der alten 350) an der neuen 370 genutzt werden.
Es sei denn ich habe die Dichtung am Freilauf bei meiner 350 übersehen... 









						Ratchet Technologien Übersicht | DT Swiss | DT Swiss
					

Jede Zahnscheibe hat ihren Einsatzzweck. Erfahren Sie hier mehr über die verschiedenen Freilaufsysteme von DT Swiss.



					www.dtswiss.com


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. November 2021)

*Was habt ihr euch für *Morgen* den 26.11. auf eure Black Friday Liste gesetzt?*


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> *Was habt ihr euch für Morgen auf eure Black Friday Liste gesetzt?*


morgen?

Freitag, 26. November
Black Friday 2021


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. November 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> morgen?
> 
> Freitag, 26. November
> Black Friday 2021


da sieht man mal, dass ich davon keine Ahnung habe und nichts auf meiner Liste habe....dehalb frage ich wohl auch


----------



## fone (18. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> da sieht man mal, dass ich davon keine Ahnung habe und nichts auf meiner Liste habe....dehalb frage ich wohl auch


Ich bräuchte auch ein paar Anregungen, was man so brauchen könnte.


----------



## mike79 (18. November 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte auch ein paar Anregungen, was man so KAUFEN könnte.


Hab das mal richtig gestellt, über brauchen sind wir doch schon hinaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (18. November 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte auch ein paar Anregungen, was man so brauchen könnte.



Hier... Das einzige was sich letztes Jahr für mich gelohnt hat, dort überhaupt etwas zu bestellen .  😜


----------



## hemorider (18. November 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Hier... Das einzige was sich letztes Jahr für mich gelohnt hat, dort überhaupt etwas zu bestellen .  😜
> Anhang anzeigen 1374238


Danke für die Idee


----------



## k0p3 (18. November 2021)

hemorider schrieb:


> Danke für die Idee



Na klar... 
Ich helfe immer wo ich kann.


----------



## danimaniac (18. November 2021)

Kühlschrank, Fernseher, Waschmaschine, Gasbrennwerttherme
reicht, oder?


----------



## BigJohn (18. November 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Hier... Das einzige was sich letztes Jahr für mich gelohnt hat, dort überhaupt etwas zu bestellen .  😜
> Anhang anzeigen 1374238


meh 😐


----------



## Sopor (18. November 2021)

Für mich wäre die Kombi Piko und Rotlicht ein willkommenes Schnäppchen


----------



## fone (18. November 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Hier... Das einzige was sich letztes Jahr für mich gelohnt hat, dort überhaupt etwas zu bestellen .  😜
> Anhang anzeigen 1374238


Oha, Craftbeer.

Puuuuuh! Danke für deine Mühen, aber das geht auch günstiger!!!













Wie war nochmal der Spruch?... "Craft Beer ist für Menschen, die kein Bier mögen."


----------



## BigJohn (18. November 2021)

Hihi, er versucht zu provozieren 🤪


----------



## goldencore (18. November 2021)

Öttinger ist für Leute, bei denen die Eltern früher verhindern mussten, dass sie Kloreiniger trinken.

Ist jemand in Bier Foren? Pils gegen Craft schafft es vom Dummheitsgrad der Debatte bestimmt locker auf das Niveau Normal-Biker gegen E-Biker.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. November 2021)

+1 für Pils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (18. November 2021)

Wenn schon Anal-ogie, dann diese hier: Craftbeer ist Boutiquebier


----------



## ekm (18. November 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte auch ein paar Anregungen, was man so brauchen könnte.


Kaufst du etwa immer was du brauchst? 

Ich mach das wie meine Frau, ich kaufe immer das, was am meisten reduziert ist, von den Sachen die ich schon habe und mal gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## CrossX (18. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Öttinger ist für Leute, bei denen die Eltern früher verhindern mussten, dass sie Kloreiniger trinken.
> 
> Ist jemand in Bier Foren? Pils gegen Craft schafft es vom Dummheitsgrad der Debatte bestimmt locker auf das Niveau Normal-Biker gegen E-Biker.


Erinnert mich hier dran:


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. November 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Erinnert mich hier dran:


hahahahaaa! Der Typ der bei 2:11 durchs Fenster glotzt....


----------



## Osama (18. November 2021)

Alkoholfreies Bier trinken ist wie seine Schwester lecken, 
schmeckt richtig ist aber falsch.


----------



## fone (18. November 2021)

schmeckt richtig?


----------



## Osama (18. November 2021)

Wer einmal leckt der weiß wie's schmeckt....


----------



## fone (18. November 2021)

Ich dachte eher an Clausthaler und Co.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. November 2021)

Osama schrieb:


> Alkoholfreies Bier trinken ist wie seine Schwester lecken,
> schmeckt richtig ist aber falsch.


Kennst dich eben aus. ^^
Also mit coolen Sprüchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (18. November 2021)

fone schrieb:


> schmeckt richtig?


Eher geschmacklos...


----------



## platt_ziege (18. November 2021)

Osama schrieb:


> Alkoholfreies Bier trinken ist wie seine Schwester lecken, schmeckt richtig ist aber falsch.


    



und was is mit alloholfreien vodka?
cousine oder schwiegermudda?


----------



## isartrails (19. November 2021)

Osama schrieb:


> Alkoholfreies Bier trinken ist wie seine Schwester lecken,
> schmeckt richtig ist aber falsch.


Was du alles weißt.


----------



## Brewmaster (19. November 2021)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Beim 370 ist die Dichtung am Freilauf, beim 350 am Nabenkörper - der Freilauf ist unterschiedlich. Somit kann der Freilauf untereinander nicht getauscht werden bzw. ein existierender Freilauf (der alten 350) an der neuen 370 genutzt werden.
> Es sei denn ich habe die Dichtung am Freilauf bei meiner 350 übersehen...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte ja der alte 350er passt zur neuen 370, nicht der neue.


----------



## Slow4EightySix (19. November 2021)

Nachdem es jetzt auch bei SP Connect 30% gibt ist die Frage welches System besser ist. Hab jetzt schon bei Quad Lock zugeschlagen (natürlich nur fürs Rennrad, Handy auf dem MTB find ich irgendwie albern) weils mir besser gefällt einfach auf Querformat zu wechseln. 

Kennt jemand beide Systeme und kann sie vergleichen?


----------



## Pattah (19. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> *Was habt ihr euch für *Morgen* den 26.11. auf eure Black Friday Liste gesetzt?*


so explizit nix auf die liste gesetzt, aber neuen TV im Hinterkopf, ne Systemkamera, Evtl son  garmin edge 530, ne neue Fitnessuhr, nachdem mein Höhenmesser spinnt.

Wahrscheinlich werd ich aber nix kaufen und urlaub buchen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. November 2021)

Slow4EightySix schrieb:


> Nachdem es jetzt auch bei SP Connect 30% gibt ist die Frage welches System besser ist. Hab jetzt schon bei Quad Lock zugeschlagen (natürlich nur fürs Rennrad, Handy auf dem MTB find ich irgendwie albern) weils mir besser gefällt einfach auf Querformat zu wechseln.
> 
> Kennt jemand beide Systeme und kann sie vergleichen?


Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen sowas gekauft (bisher nur 1 Mal verwendet also keine große Erfahrung).
Ich hab ein bisserl recherchiert und mich dann für SP Connect entschieden. Ich glaub weil es da mehr Zeug gibt (wenn ich alt bin, gibts noch so ein Lenkertäschchen ) und weil beide Systeme bei "Vergleich"-Tests ziemlich gleichauf waren.
Und es gab das SP-Zeug auch damals irgendwo mit Rabatt.

Natürlich gibts für mein Handy keine fertige Hülle und zum Aufkleben des Universal-Halters braucht man eine stabile Hülle. Gar nicht so einfach eine vernünftige Nicht-Silikon-Hülle zu finden, die ne ausreichend große Klebefläche hat. Der Adapter braucht nämlich ziemlich viel Platz.


----------



## Lutsch (19. November 2021)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja der alte 350er passt zur neuen 370, nicht der neue.


Da bin ich mit weiterhin nicht sicher. Ich denke die alten 350 haben die Dichtung am Nabenkörper (wie die neuen auch), der 370 aber am Freilauf. Somit sollte es nicht passen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> *Was habt ihr euch für *Morgen* den 26.11. auf eure Black Friday Liste gesetzt?*


Bei Rädern bzw. Radteilen wird es nicht so unbedingt große Rabatte geben glaube ich. Eher solch Zeug wie MucOff usw. Das brauch ich alles nicht.

Abseits vom Rad:

1. Neff Geschirrspüler
2. Traxxas Summit 1/10


----------



## Homer4 (20. November 2021)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Bei Rädern bzw. Radteilen wird es nicht so unbedingt große Rabatte geben glaube ich. Eher solch Zeug wie MucOff usw. Das brauch ich alles nicht.
> 
> Abseits vom Rad:
> 
> ...


Rote Z1 Luft 29"<700€.
---


----------



## 2002tii (20. November 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Platzangst hat ein paar nette Sachen im Sale
> 
> https://www.platzangst.com/



172 und 81 cm Schritt Länge, braucht man bei den bib shorts S oder M?


----------



## Diddo (20. November 2021)

2002tii schrieb:


> 172 und 81 cm Schritt Länge, braucht man bei den bib shorts S oder M?



Das kommt vermutlich auch auf den Umfang von Oberschenkeln und Gesäß an?


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. November 2021)

Wer nach 12 Jahren Radfahren nicht weiß welche Hose er braucht, dem ist wahrscheinlich nicht zu helfen🙂


----------



## Homer4 (20. November 2021)

Also 172 und die Beinlänge ist aber in der Tat sehr schwierig


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. November 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Rote Z1 Luft 29"<700€.
> ---


Ist aber heftig, gab es bei BC Mal für 499.


----------



## 2002tii (20. November 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wer nach 12 Jahren Radfahren nicht weiß welche Hose er braucht, dem ist wahrscheinlich nicht zu helfen🙂


Zumindest nicht von Leuten die eh nichts sinnvolles beitragen können.

Habe nun mal verschiedene Hosen, manche in S und manche in M, kenne den  Hersteller nicht, die Frage nach Erfahrungswerten ist ja wohl legitim. 

Aber klar, man kann einfach auf Verdacht bestellen, wenn es nicht lasst zurück senden, am besten natürlich kostenlos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (20. November 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ist aber heftig, gab es bei BC Mal für 499.


Ich fahre auch meine 230€ Code RSC von BC. Aber so was kommt halt nicht oft. Die Z1 ist massiv überteuert. 
Aber im geplanten Dreambuild gibts ne Z1 oder Onyx. Verstand Onyx, Herz Z1


----------



## Diddo (20. November 2021)

2002tii schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht von Leuten die eh nichts sinnvolles beitragen können.
> 
> Habe nun mal verschiedene Hosen, manche in S und manche in M, kenne den  Hersteller nicht, die Frage nach Erfahrungswerten ist ja wohl legitim.
> 
> Aber klar, man kann einfach auf Verdacht bestellen, wenn es nicht lasst zurück senden, am besten natürlich kostenlos!



Dann ist die Frage eher ob sie klein oder groß ausfallen, die Größen italienisch ausfallen, … aber deine ursprüngliche Frage ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## 2002tii (20. November 2021)

Sie macht sehr wohl Sinn. Hätte jemand Erfahrung mit den Hosen in ähnlicher Größe hätte er sich wohl gemeldet.

Und selbst wenn die Frage nicht 100% glücklich formuliert war, hätte man ja auch einfach nicht antworten können wenn man nichts beitragen kann. Oder eben drauf hinweisen, dass nicht alle Infos da sind (so wie du). 
Aber sich drüber lustig zu machen und sich dann vermutlich selber deshalb ein wenig toller zu fühlen...  hilfreich ist das nicht. Scheint aber auch nicht der Fokus zu sein.
Geht nicht speziell an dich, stimme dir zu, ohne meine Statur zu kennen, kann da keiner was zu empfehlen. Trotzdem schade, war bisher eigentlich ein angenehmes Forum. Dann in Zukunft wohl weniger.


----------



## isartrails (20. November 2021)

2002tii schrieb:


> Trotzdem schade, war bisher eigentlich ein angenehmes Forum.


Das ist es immer noch. Nur halt nicht überall. Im Classic-Forum beispielsweise sprechen sich die Leute zum Teil mit dem richtigen Vornamen an und wünschen sich eine gute Zeit.
Das ist wie im TV. Wenn du mit der Fernbedienung rumzappst, herrscht halt auf RTL ein anderer Ton als auf ARTE...


----------



## JDEM (20. November 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Dann ist die Frage eher ob sie klein oder groß ausfallen, die Größen italienisch ausfallen, … aber deine ursprüngliche Frage ergibt keinen Sinn.



Hier macht sie auf keinen Fall Sinn - dann schon eher im Bekleidungsforum...


----------



## goldencore (20. November 2021)

Und man kann ja auch einfach mal nicht so empfindlich sein, wenn einem die Antwort nicht gefällt. Da bricht einem nun ja auch kein Zacken aus der Krone... Sich von wildfremden Leuten im Internet beleidigt zu fühlen. Das habe ich eh noch nie verstanden! Wenn mich jemand einen Depp nennt, an dessen Urteil mir etwas liegt, dann werde ich nachdenklich.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. November 2021)

2002tii schrieb:


> 172 und 81 cm Schritt Länge, braucht man bei den bib   shorts S oder M?


gleiche Abmessungen -   weder noch - XXL!

Das bin ich:








Deine Frage war echt schlecht formuliert, lass es besser mit einer Diskussion   🤪


----------



## isartrails (20. November 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1375390


Siehste @2002tii , von so einem Herrn möchtest du nicht wirklich Bekleidungstipps.


----------



## DJTornado (20. November 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Siehste @2002tii , von so einem Herrn möchtest du nicht wirklich Bekleidungstipps.


Zu klein ist die Empfehlung dann aber eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2002tii (20. November 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> gleiche Abmessungen -   weder noch - XXL!
> 
> Das bin ich:
> 
> ...


Keine Diskussion mehr notwendig! Brauche XXL! Danke


----------



## platt_ziege (20. November 2021)

Empf4enger schrieb:


> mit Komoot nochmal 10%


bitte um aufklärung!
vielen dank!


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (21. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> bitte um aufklärung!
> vielen dank!


Komoot Premium abonnieren und 10% bei Fahrrad.de erhalten.


----------



## HabeDEhre (21. November 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> 657 €
> Bomber Z1 Coil 29" 170mm Grip Sweep-Adj 15x110mm 1.5" T 44mm YC Medium rot/schwarz
> 
> 
> ...


bei Bügelmann mit 10% Gutschein für 591,52€
Code: QL4S399XG396


----------



## Permafrost (21. November 2021)

gokus schrieb:


> Heute -20% auf Fahrradhosen bei Bike-discount
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich will ich ne schwarze kurze dass ich mal ne neutrale Farbe hab und nicht immer wie n Clown rumfahren muss (blaue und grüne Hose).

„Aber damit wart ich noch weil ja Weihnachten kommt und da wieder genug Kohle rausgeht“

Jetzt kommst du daher mit -20%


----------



## k0p3 (21. November 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich ne schwarze kurze dass ich mal ne neutrale Farbe hab und nicht immer wie n Clown rumfahren muss (blaue und grüne Hose).
> 
> „Aber damit wart ich noch weil ja Weihnachten kommt und da wieder genug Kohle rausgeht“
> 
> Jetzt kommst du daher mit -20%



😭😭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (22. November 2021)

Morgen bis Samstag gibt es 20% in den Stadler Filialen


Ist das der frühere Personalkauf?
Braucht man einen Schein?


----------



## Remux (22. November 2021)

Das gilt sicher eh nur auf die uvp und ausgenommen shimano, garmin und co


----------



## Hans (22. November 2021)

Bei Personalkauf gab's die 20 auch auf reduzierte  bikes


----------



## Groudon (22. November 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Das gilt sicher eh nur auf die uvp und ausgenommen shimano, garmin und co



Gerade beim lokalen Händler angerufen. Mir wurde auch auf einen bereits rabattierten Artikel aus dem Online/Shop noch ein Rabatt von 11% angeboten. Und das obwohl der Artikel erst bestellt werden müsste.

Nett nachfragen lohnt sich.


----------



## Kkarlos (22. November 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Morgen bis Samstag gibt es 20% in den Stadler Filialen


Konnte hierzu nichts finden, auch auf Thule ?


----------



## Bensemer (22. November 2021)

Hans schrieb:


> Morgen bis Samstag gibt es 20% in den Stadler Filialen
> 
> 
> Ist das der frühere Personalkauf?
> Braucht man einen Schein?


Nein, man braucht nichts. Black Friday an der Kasse ansprechen reicht. 


Kkarlos schrieb:


> Konnte hierzu nichts finden, auch auf Thule ?


Was alles ausgeschlossen ist kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Ich weiß nur das Laufräder (von Zipp) nicht drin sind. Sonst hätte ich jetzt vielleicht paar Firecrest's. 
Ich habe Beleuchtungsmaterial und Kleinkram erworben.


----------



## JDEM (22. November 2021)

Hat jemand den Garmin 530 bei Amazon verpasst? Würde meinen abgeben, bevor ich ihn zurückschicke. pN


----------



## davez (22. November 2021)

Lupine Piko 4 SC 2100 Lumen, schwarz, LED Helmlampe, 3.5 Ah SmartCore FastClick Akku EUR 209​


----------



## platt_ziege (22. November 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> ...bevor ich ihn zurückschicke.


weil?


----------



## JDEM (22. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> weil?



Finde die Bedienung komisch bzw sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (22. November 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Finde die Bedienung komisch bzw sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


welches nutzt du denn derzeit?


----------



## JDEM (23. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> welches nutzt du denn derzeit?


Gar keins - wäre für mich das erste GPS Gerät gewesen.


----------



## luftschaukel (23. November 2021)

toschi85 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es bei Bike24 das Charger 2.1 Upgrade recht günstig für div. Gabeln
> 
> z.Bsp
> 
> ...


Ich mein das das der normale Straßenpreis ist
Hab die Einheit auch schon für knapp 200€ gesehen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (23. November 2021)

"uns ist ein Preisfehler bei der Lupine Piko 4 SC 2100 unterlaufen. Wir haben die Lampe durch einen Tippfehler mit einem falschen Preis angeboten. Daher müssen wir Ihren Auftrag stornieren."

War  ja auch zu schön um wahr zu sein...

Auch gerade im Angebot und ne gute alternative:








						Gloworm X2 Adventure (G2.0)
					

With an output of 2000 lumens being controlled by a set of custom optiocs, the X2 Adventure is ready for anything.




					www.luminous.bike
				



Edit: 
Wenn man sich fürn Newsletter anmeldet nochmal 15% oben drauf...


----------



## maed0711 (23. November 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> "uns ist ein Preisfehler bei der Lupine Piko 4 SC 2100 unterlaufen. Wir haben die Lampe durch einen Tippfehler mit einem falschen Preis angeboten. Daher müssen wir Ihren Auftrag stornieren."
> 
> War  ja auch zu schön um wahr zu sein...
> 
> ...


Leider eben auch erhalten...


----------



## t-norm (23. November 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Lupine Piko 4 SC 2100 Lumen, schwarz, LED Helmlampe, 3.5 Ah SmartCore FastClick Akku EUR 209​Anhang anzeigen 1376514


Zur Info: Meine Bestellung wurde soeben storniert. Angeblich ein Tippfehler im Preisausweis. War wohl zu schön um wahr zu sein..


----------



## ralleycorse (23. November 2021)

Bei mir auch 
ist das eigentlich rechtens? Auch wenn ichs nachvollziehen kann, war schon recht günstig...
_[uns ist ein Preisfehler bei der Lupine Piko 4 SC 2100 unterlaufen. Wir haben die Lampe durch einen Tippfehler mit einem falschen Preis angeboten. Daher müssen wir Ihren Auftrag stornieren.]_

edit: naja unser eins kann ja auch 14 Tage einfach zurücktreten...


----------



## BikenderBayer (23. November 2021)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> Bei mir auch
> ist das eigentlich rechtens? Auch wenn ichs nachvollziehen kann, war schon recht günstig...
> _[uns ist ein Preisfehler bei der Lupine Piko 4 SC 2100 unterlaufen. Wir haben die Lampe durch einen Tippfehler mit einem falschen Preis angeboten. Daher müssen wir Ihren Auftrag stornieren.]_


Solange man keine Rechnung oder Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen hat wohl leider ja.


----------



## ralleycorse (23. November 2021)

Eingangsbestätigung habe ich. Aber keine Rechnung, da direkt mit Paypal bezahlt...
Nochmal edit: Der Betrag ist bei Paypal aber noch offen, also nicht rausgegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (23. November 2021)

Meine Lupine Neo ist unterwegs und sollte spätestens morgen ankommen.


----------



## BikenderBayer (23. November 2021)

Ist etwas kompliziert. Schau mal hier:





						Was unterscheidet die Bestelleingangsbestätigung von einer Vertragsbestätigung? - Protected Shops
					

Seit der Rechtsänderung am 13.6.2014 werden wir immer wieder gefragt, ob die E-Mail, die dem Kunden den Eingang seiner Bestellung bestätigen soll, bereits die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Pflichtinformationen enthalten muss. Die Beantwortung dieser Frage ist ohne nähere Ausführungen leider nicht...




					www.protectedshops.de


----------



## davez (23. November 2021)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Leider eben auch erhalten...


@ralleycorse @t-norm
Meine Bestellung wurde auch storniert. Ob das rechtens ist, weiß ich. Es könnte aber durchaus angreifbar sein, da sie eine Bestellbestätigung geschickt hatten und auch in meinem Fall die Ware schon bezahlt worden ist.


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...kurze Info: bei Stadler gibt es 20%. Wenn das so gehandelt wird, wie vor 3 Jahren gilt das auch für Ware, die sie bestellen müssen. Auch auf Lupine - evtl. lohnt sich ein Anruf


...ich zitier mich mal selbst...


----------



## DeluXer (23. November 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ich zitier mich mal selbst...











						Magura MT Trail Sport Fahrrad-Scheibenbremse Set | Zweirad Stadler
					

Magura MT Trail Sport Fahrrad-Scheibenbremse Set - Diese Mountainbike-Scheibenbremse zeigt hervorragende Bremsleistung auf dem Trail zu einem günstigen Preis. Der vordere Bremssattel mit seinen 4 Kolb




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de
				




Danke, MT Trail Set für 132€ erscheint mir ganz gut.


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. November 2021)

davez schrieb:


> @ralleycorse @t-norm
> Meine Bestellung wurde auch storniert. Ob das rechtens ist, weiß ich. Es könnte aber durchaus angreifbar sein, da sie eine Bestellbestätigung geschickt hatten und auch in meinem Fall die Ware schon bezahlt worden ist.


müsstest ganz genau auf den Text schauen. Bei Bike-Discount steht z.B. dass der Kaufvertrag erst mit dem Sendungseingang beim Käufer als geschlossen gilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moggale (23. November 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ich zitier mich mal selbst...


Und ich zitiere dich😉
Hab dazu nichts gefunden. Beim letzten mal gab es einen Gutschein den man mitbringen musste. Hast du da irgendwas?


----------



## Mircwidu (23. November 2021)

Es scheint ja  so das es bei stadler wieder 20% auf wirklich alles gibt. Anrufen und fragen oder im Laden an der Kasse fragen.
Die letzten Jahre hatte es laut Forum funktioniert

Endpreis der Piko INKL. Fernbedienung und Bluetooth wär dann 223 was immer noch top ist
Vielleicht kann das ja wer bestätigen 

shop.zweirad-stadler.de/fahrrad-teile/elektronik/outdoorbeleuchtung/lupine-piko-r-4-helmlampe-2020.html

Vielleicht ist das ne Alternative


----------



## t-norm (23. November 2021)

MilkyWayne schrieb:


> müsstest ganz genau auf den Text schauen. Bei Bike-Discount steht z.B. dass der Kaufvertrag erst mit dem Sendungseingang beim Käufer als geschlossen gilt


PDAmax bewegt sich hier schon in einer Grauzone. Das mit dem Tippfehler ist auch nicht so ganz schlüssig. 290 Euro hätten angesichts der durchschnittlichen Preisentwicklung kein Sonderangebot bedeutet. Und es wurde auf der Seite klar als solches beworben.

Ob man sich dann den Stress gibt, dran zu bleiben, die AGB zu durchforsten etc - ist eine andere Frage.

Edit: Habe mal nachgefragt. Ihr alternatives Angebot lautet 279 Euro.


----------



## davez (23. November 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Es scheint ja  so das es bei stadler wieder 20% auf wirklich alles gibt. Anrufen und fragen oder im Laden an der Kasse fragen.
> Die letzten Jahre hatte es laut Forum funktioniert
> 
> Endpreis der Piko INKL. Fernbedienung und Bluetooth wär dann 223 was immer noch top ist
> ...


Das ist die "alte" Version mit 1.900 Lumen, ab 2021 2.100 Lumen.
Ob ich den Unterschied sehen würde, wohl eher nicht


----------



## Flo7 (23. November 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> *Es scheint ja  so das es bei stadler wieder 20% auf wirklich alles gibt.* Anrufen und fragen oder im Laden an der Kasse fragen.
> Die letzten Jahre hatte es laut Forum funktioniert
> 
> Endpreis der Piko INKL. Fernbedienung und Bluetooth wär dann 223 was immer noch top ist
> ...



Schade, denn er Laden in Österreich ist Lockdown bedingt zu...


----------



## LarsLangfinger (23. November 2021)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem AXS Upgrade Kit? Das klingt ja zu einfach als wahr zu sein


----------



## Flo7 (23. November 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem AXS Upgrade Kit? Das klingt ja zu einfach als wahr zu sein



Was soll damit sein?? Ist ein bewährtes GX AXS Upgrade Kit, funktioniert genauso wie X01 und XX1 nur etwas schwerer...


----------



## sluette (23. November 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem AXS Upgrade Kit? Das klingt ja zu einfach als wahr zu sein.



Mega einfacher Umbau und top Funktion.


----------



## Flo7 (23. November 2021)

Bin ja gespannt ob wir das AXS GX Upgrade Kit am BlackFriday unter 400€ sehen werden.


----------



## davez (23. November 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Nach der "Lupine-Piko-Enttäuschung" für alle Frustkäufer:
> 25% Rabatt auf alle Lampensets von Gloworm und kostenloser Versand. Zusätzlich 15% Rabatt für Erstbesteller bei Newsletteranmeldung!
> 
> 
> ...


Wir sollten mal nachfragen, ob es dann noch einen Mengenrabatt für die Foristen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (23. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt ob wir das AXS GX Upgrade Kit am BlackFriday unter 400€ sehen werden.



Bester Preis, den ich bisher gesehen habe: 435,21€. Geht da noch was, bei Anruf in der Filiale?


----------



## Flo7 (23. November 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Bester Preis, den ich bisher gesehen habe: 435,21€. Geht da noch was, bei Anruf in der Filiale?



Danke, ich weiß das mein Schnäppchenfund Bestpreis für das AXS GX Upgradekit ist 

Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das BC oder BIKE24 es am BF unter 400€ anbieten!


----------



## kreisbremser (23. November 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wer nach 12 Jahren Radfahren nicht weiß welche Hose er braucht, dem ist wahrscheinlich nicht zu helfen🙂


oder aber die letzte hose hat lang genug gehalten


----------



## Risiko (23. November 2021)

Puh, bin echt unsicher ob ich beim Stadler GXS AXS Upgrade kit + GX Kassette zuschlagen soll. Tatsächlich brauch ich wirklich ein neues Schaltwerk + Kassette + Kette + Kettenblatt 🤔


----------



## Bensemer (23. November 2021)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Es scheint ja so das es bei stadler wieder 20% auf wirklich alles gibt. Anrufen und fragen oder im Laden an der Kasse fragen.


Nicht auf alles. Ich wollte mir Zipp Laufräder mitnehmen aber da gab es nichts drauf.


----------



## mrwulf (23. November 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Nicht auf alles. Ich wollte mir Zipp Laufräder mitnehmen aber da gab es nichts drauf.


Schau mal bei bike discount. Die haben gerade die 303s und 303 fc im Angebot.


----------



## Fabeymer (23. November 2021)

Risiko schrieb:


> Puh, bin echt unsicher ob ich beim Stadler GXS AXS Upgrade kit + GX Kassette zuschlagen soll. Tatsächlich brauch ich wirklich ein neues Schaltwerk + Kassette + Kette + Kettenblatt 🤔



Ich hab auch überlegt (überlege auch weiterhin) und daher mal angerufen.
Auf SRAM gibt’s 11% Rabatt, beim Preis im Onlineshop ist das bereits mit eingerechnet.


----------



## DJTornado (23. November 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Black Friday an der Kasse ansprechen reicht.


Hi, wollte mich mal für deine Info bedanken. 

Ich war heute in der Filiale in Essen und habe somit einen Montageständer zum reduzierten Preis bekommen. An der Kasse wurde bei der Frage nach dem Rabatt ein Flyer aus der Schublade gezogen auf dem die Warenkategorien standen, für die der Rabatt Gültigkeit hat. Nach etwas aufwändigerer Suche von drei Damen auf der Liste wurde auch die Kategorie "Montageständer" gefunden


----------



## ekm (23. November 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch überlegt (überlege auch weiterhin) und daher mal angerufen.
> Auf SRAM gibt’s 11% Rabatt, beim Preis im Onlineshop ist das bereits mit eingerechnet.


Wenn es auf die 435 noch einen Rabatt gegeben hätte.. 🙈

Ich glaube nicht daran, dass die 400er "Schallmauer" am Freitag fällt, wäre aber nicht böse darüber mich zu irren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (23. November 2021)

…


----------



## platt_ziege (23. November 2021)

gilt das mit den 20% beim stadler (anruf) dann nur offline?


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info?





Martina H. schrieb:


> ..selber gekauft (aber eben vor 3 Jahren)
> 
> Ach so, Du meinst sicher die Info mit 20%: war im StadleralleJahrewieder Thread


----------



## hw_doc (23. November 2021)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Ist Bikesport-Benner bekannt? Hat keine Google Rezesionen aber die MT Trail für 119,95 reizt mich.
> 
> Edit: Nochmal genau gelesen, ohne Zubehör, Leitungslängen scheinen auch nicht original VR 0,7m HR 1,7m



Guter Laden, ein wenig wie CNC, nur dass die Kartonage weniger nach Zigarettenqualm riecht und das Angebot etwas überschaubarer ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2021)

Ich weiß gerade nicht,  weshalb meine Antwort so seltsam bewertet wird?

Ich wollte doch nur wissen, ob beim Stadler wieder diese jährliche  20% Aktion läuft. 
Werbung finde ich dazu jedenfalls nicht.
Also dank für deine Info.


----------



## davez (23. November 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht,  weshalb meine Antwort so seltsam bewertet wird?
> 
> Ich wollte doch nur wissen, ob beim Stadler wieder diese jährliche  20% Aktion läuft.
> Werbung finde ich dazu jedenfalls nicht.
> Also dank für deine Info.


Ganz einfach  - labern in diesem Thread; Angebote posten im anderen Thread
Wurde auch schon das ein oder andere Mal darauf hingewiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht,  weshalb meine Antwort so seltsam bewertet wird?
> 
> Ich wollte doch nur wissen, ob beim Stadler wieder diese jährliche  20% Aktion läuft.
> Werbung finde ich dazu jedenfalls nicht.
> Also dank für deine Info.




...Deine Frage ist doch garnicht seltsam bewertet worden - meine Antwort schon


----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. November 2021)

ganz schön lange keinen Versandkostenfrei Gutschein von BC mehr gesehen...schade


----------



## homerkills (23. November 2021)

Was haben Stadler und bike-discount gemeinsam?


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2021)




----------



## scubasigi_73 (23. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> ganz schön lange keinen Versandkostenfrei Gutschein von BC mehr gesehen...schade



Finde ich auch!

Würde bitte einen benötigen…


----------



## Affekopp (23. November 2021)

Hat jemand schon einen guten Black-Week Preis <275 EUR für den 
Dirtlej Dirtsuit Core Edition - steel blue/orange​gefunden?


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (23. November 2021)

Ein Frage - wisst ihr wie kulant Stadler im Ladengeschäft bei Rückgaben ist?
Online wäre ja klar - aber die VSK würde ich mir gerne sparen.


----------



## Remux (23. November 2021)

Nur gegen Ware oder Gutschein


----------



## platt_ziege (23. November 2021)

homerkills schrieb:


> Was haben Stadler und bike-discount gemeinsam?


so, mehr beweis braucht es jetzt ja wohl nicht, dass wir es hier bei uns im bikesport bereich mit einem kartell zu tun haben! 🤫

wasn jetzt, gelten die 20% auch online (nach telefonischer nachfrage)?


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2021)

...und vor allem: gibt es die 20% auch beim Bike Discount? 



platt_ziege schrieb:


> wasn jetzt, gelten die 20% auch online (nach telefonischer nachfrage)?



...ich denke nicht - nur im Laden. Aber, wenn Du eh' anrufst, kannst Du ja fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (23. November 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und vor allem: gibt es die 20% auch beim Bike Discount?
> 
> 
> 
> ...ich denke nicht - nur im Laden. Aber, wenn Du eh' anrufst, kannst Du ja fragen


----------



## Lutsch (23. November 2021)

BC versandkostenfrei, probiert mal folgenden: DX9BFS86


----------



## Skautkurt (23. November 2021)

Lutsch schrieb:


> BC versandkostenfrei, probiert mal folgenden: DX9BFS86


Funktioniert! Danke


----------



## platt_ziege (23. November 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1377022


ahhh, ist einem mitarbeiter der hier mitliest endlich mal aufgefallen, dass es eventuell sinn machen würde, die aktion auch mal auf der webseite kund zu tun! 
eine minute vor meinem post, gab es diese banner nämlich dort noch nicht....


----------



## dino113 (23. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ahhh, ist einem mitarbeiter der hier mitliest endlich mal aufgefallen, dass es eventuell sinn machen würde, die aktion auch mal auf der webseite kund zu tun!
> eine minute vor meinem post, gab es diese banner nämlich dort noch nicht....


Steht seit ca. 16 oder 17 Uhr bei denen auf der Startseite. 

Ist aber auch egal. Jetzt weiß man Bescheid


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Steht seit ca. 16 oder 17 Uhr bei denen auf der Startseite.
> 
> Ist aber auch egal. Jetzt weiß man Bescheid



...und Frau auch - Danke für's richtigstellen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. November 2021)

Lutsch schrieb:


> BC versandkostenfrei, probiert mal folgenden: DX9BFS86


Ach Mist, zu spät gesehen. Dann heißt es auf den nächsten warten... Danke trotzdem


----------



## Affekopp (24. November 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> "uns ist ein Preisfehler bei der Lupine Piko 4 SC 2100 unterlaufen. Wir haben die Lampe durch einen Tippfehler mit einem falschen Preis angeboten. Daher müssen wir Ihren Auftrag stornieren."
> 
> War  ja auch zu schön um wahr zu sein...
> 
> ...



Super Tipp... 1.000 Dank

Wie komme ich an den Zusatzrabatt mit 15% für den Newsletter? Hat gestern nicht geklappt.


----------



## HabeDEhre (24. November 2021)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Super Tipp... 1.000 Dank
> 
> Wie komme ich an den Zusatzrabatt mit 15% für den Newsletter? Hat gestern nicht geklappt.


gerne.
ganz runter scrollen auf der Startseite des Shops. links ist ein "VIP" Button. E-Mailadresse angeben und Code aus der folgenden E-Mail im Warenkorb eintragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (24. November 2021)

Nur zur Info, wer bei R2 schaut sollte aufpassen, dort sind Artikel unterschiedlich ausgepriesen. Der Edge 830 z.B. ist (akuell) beim Garmin Sale mit 295,00 Euro und beim Orangedays Sale mit 275,00 Euro ausgewiesen.


----------



## hulster (24. November 2021)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo der MTB-News Black Friday Thread geblieben ist?

black-friday-2021-fahrrad-angebote-laufend-aktualisiert


----------



## Homer4 (24. November 2021)

Wo bleibt mein Z1 rot 29" Air deal


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. November 2021)

hulster schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo der MTB-News Black Friday Thread geblieben ist?
> 
> black-friday-2021-fahrrad-angebote-laufend-aktualisiert


Hauptseite, 4.Thread🤷









						Black Friday 2021: Fahrrad-Angebote laufend aktualisiert! [Update] - MTB-News.de
					

Der Black Friday 2021 steht unmittelbar bevor – schon jetzt gibt es super Schnäppchen und Angebote für Mountainbike-Teile und Bikes!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## un..inc (24. November 2021)

Pattah schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Garmin-Unisex-Erwachsene-Navigation-Schwarz-Einheitsgr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe/dp/B07RZ95D6L?tag=idealode-deals-21&linkCode=df5&ascsubtag=dZlVFJPpG1ECUFH6PvJ79w&th=1
> 
> 
> 
> bissl günstiger-158,99 €


Holy Shit...
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Blaubarschbub (24. November 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Holy Shit...
> Vielen Dank!



Beim Stadler ist ja das Zubehör wie Aero Halterung dabei, beim Jeff steht "Single"?  
Heißt das ohne weiteres Zubehör?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (24. November 2021)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Beim Stadler ist ja das Zubehör wie Aero Halterung dabei, beim Jeff steht "Single"?
> Heißt das ohne weiteres Zubehör?



Sieht so aus ja. Das bei Amazon kommt ohne Halterung. Aber @Pattah kann dazu sicher mehr sagen


----------



## JDEM (24. November 2021)

Bei dem Amazon Garmin waren letztens noch die Aero und Standard Halterung dabei.


----------



## k0p3 (24. November 2021)

Am Freutag sag ichs Euch  😜


----------



## Pattah (24. November 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus ja. Das bei Amazon kommt ohne Halterung. Aber @Pattah kann dazu sicher mehr sagen


Öhm ja, denke bei Amazon ist nur das Gerät dabei 😅


----------



## JDEM (24. November 2021)

Nein, sind Halterungen mit dabei...


----------



## k0p3 (24. November 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nein, sind Halterungen mit dabei...



Stimmt. 
Auch bei den "Fragen zum Produkt" wurde das mehrfach bestätigt.


----------



## Pattah (24. November 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nein, sind Halterungen mit dabei...


Geil. Danke. Meins soll morgen ankommen


----------



## hulster (25. November 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hauptseite, 4.Thread🤷
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. War wohl zwischendurch nicht da, weil umbenannt. Hatte den mir auf nen einzelen Tab gelegt, der Link funktionierte nicht mehr. Und bei meiner Suche war der Neue noch nicht da.


----------



## Rick7 (25. November 2021)

RichMasTa schrieb:


> OneUp Components -15% auf alles!
> DISCOUNT CODE:* SAVE15%*
> 
> Versandkostenfrei ab 65€ (erfolgt im eu-store aus den Niederlanden)
> Gültig (laut Newsletter) nur am 26. & 27. Nov bis Mitternacht PST (entspricht bei uns Fr 9:00 bis So 9:00)



Nur leider das was interessant wäre ist nicht lieferbar  z. B 31,6er  180er dropper und lenker Vorbau Sets. Schade


----------



## danimaniac (25. November 2021)

V2 Tool auch nicht :-(
schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (25. November 2021)

Kann man bei der OneUp Dropper (V2) die Tonne vom Seilzug einfach aushängen um die Stütze zu entnehmen (geht z.B: bei meiner Bontrager Stütze) oder geht das nicht mehr wenn der Zug einmal eingefädelt ist und vorne am Hebel geklemmt wird? (oder ist die Tonne sogar am Hebel?)
Danke schon mal!


----------



## beat_junkie (25. November 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Kann man bei der OneUp Dropper (V2) die Tonne vom Seilzug einfach aushängen um die Stütze zu entnehmen (geht z.B: bei meiner Bontrager Stütze) oder geht das nicht mehr wenn der Zug einmal eingefädelt ist und vorne am Hebel geklemmt wird? (oder ist die Tonne sogar am Hebel?)
> Danke schon mal!


Ja kannst du aushängen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. November 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Nur leider das was interessant wäre ist nicht lieferbar  z. B 31,6er  180er dropper und lenker Vorbau Sets. Schade


210er war lieferbar und wird dann die One Up 180mm  ersetzen😉


----------



## Rick7 (25. November 2021)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> 210er war lieferbar und wird dann die One Up 180mm  ersetzen😉


Du glücklicher. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen 




@ilfer darf ich fragen was du bestellt hattest? Denn:
Anhang anzeigen 1377588
Decal Kits wären auch noch cool.... 

Oder wurde das Datum erst später verknüpft?

EDIT:
Gilt wirklich nicht auf Kleidung, oder auf die Gear-Straps:
Anhang anzeigen 1377593
blöd

schon irgendwie ...schön 15% raushauen und nix lieferbar und für die andere Hälfte gilts nicht ^^


----------



## NuriB (25. November 2021)

Die 210mm ist noch lieferbar und du könntest sie auf 190mm traveln. Ich habe sie mir auch bestellt.


----------



## Rick7 (25. November 2021)

NuriB schrieb:


> Die 210mm ist noch lieferbar und du könntest sie auf 190mm traveln. Ich habe sie mir auch bestellt.


Jo danke dir für den Hinweis  habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, aber des is leider zu lang, muss in nen M Rahmen... Hatte ja mit dem Gedanke gespielt die 180er evtl noch nen cm traveln zu müssen. Wird sich unten nicht ausgehen.


----------



## canelon (25. November 2021)

Moin, hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wie hoch die Giant-Stütze aus dem Angebot im eingefahrenen Zustand von quasi Unterkante Manschette bis Klemmung Sattel baut? Eigentlich super Angebot, nur ist der Rahmen, bei dem ich drüber nachdenke, schon recht hoch... Eine schnelle Suche hat leider nichts gegeben, hab insbes. bei Giant kein Datenblatt gefunden und die Forums-Suche hat auch keine eindeutigen Werte hervorgebracht.




Hifly schrieb:


> 150 und 170mm Giant Vario stütze für 109 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corax423 (25. November 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Jo danke dir für den Hinweis  habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, aber des is leider zu lang, muss in nen M Rahmen... Hatte ja mit dem Gedanke gespielt die 180er evtl noch nen cm traveln zu müssen. Wird sich unten nicht ausgehen.


Kommt da noch Zoll drauf????


----------



## NuriB (25. November 2021)

Corax423 schrieb:


> Kommt da noch Zoll drauf????



Nein ist bereits inklusive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (25. November 2021)

Werden aus Holland versendet...


----------



## Corax423 (25. November 2021)

mike79 schrieb:


> Werden aus Holland versendet...


Danke!!!!


----------



## Corax423 (25. November 2021)

Und bestellt


----------



## xlacherx (25. November 2021)

Hat jemand was auf m Schirm, wo es n 22er DHX2 in 210x55 reduziert gibt?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. November 2021)

Hab mir auch mal eine zusätzliche 210er und noch paar Kleinteile bestellt.


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hat jemand was auf m Schirm, wo es n 22er DHX2 in 210x55 reduziert gibt?


 Ich hätte einen storia v3. Falls Interesse besteht einfach mal ne kurze pn schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hat jemand was auf m Schirm, wo es n 22er DHX2 in 210x55 reduziert gibt?


Werden die nicht von außen per Spacer getravelt?
Da ist doch noch nicht mal ein besonderes Werkzeug für erforderlich.
Schau mal bei Fox Help, der DHX2 ist doch 2022 wie schon der von 2021?


----------



## xlacherx (25. November 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Werden die nicht von außen per Spacer getravelt?
> Da ist doch noch nicht mal ein besonderes Werkzeug für erforderlich.
> Schau mal bei Fox Help, der DHX2 ist doch 2022 wie schon der von 2021?



Jo müsste glaub gleich sein. als würde auch 50 und 52,5mm hub gehn. ;-) 
Ich hab ein für knapp über 700€ gefunden. aber vielleicht geht ja noch weniger.


----------



## jatschek (25. November 2021)

Ja, wird beim neuen DHX2 über geteilte "U-Scheiben" realisiert, welche man anschraubt.

Spartipp wäre der Vorgänger DHX2. Den bekommt man teilweise sehr günstig gebraucht (mit Geduld für ca. 200 Euro) Läuft auch noch sehr gut und den kann man viel einfacher auch selber servicen.


----------



## xlacherx (25. November 2021)

So, hab jetzt ein bei CRC Bestellt. Die Listen den grad für 643€. Mit Newsletter Code kommt er auf 633€. Hab dann direkt noch die Nukeproof SLS Feder mitbestellt.


----------



## Remux (25. November 2021)

Was sind denn Wunschartikel bei bc auf die es 20% gibt ? 🤔 @Flo7 man kann dich übrigens vom NL Abmelden weil deine Mailadresse hinterlegt ist


----------



## maed0711 (25. November 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Was sind denn Wunschartikel bei bc auf die es 20% gibt ? 🤔 @Flo7 man kann dich übrigens vom NL Abmelden weil deine Mailadresse hinterlegt ist


Dieser Code gilt für Gore.


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2021)

wieder mal kein z1 deal


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Was sind denn Wunschartikel bei bc auf die es 20% gibt ? 🤔 @Flo7 man kann dich übrigens vom NL Abmelden weil deine Mailadresse hinterlegt ist



Bei den Angeboten könnt ihr das gerne machen 

Edit: habs geändert! DANKE!


----------



## Fabeymer (25. November 2021)

Oh Mann, bike-components...mal schnell den Preis für das GX AXS Upgrade-Kit auf 538 € gesetzt, mit Rabatt kommt man dann bei 453 € raus. 

Habe das mit diesem Artikel durchgespielt, weil ich da die aktuelle Preisentwicklung im Auge habe. 

Bestätigt meine Meinung, dass der Shop für mich eher Notnagel-Charakter hat. Wenn ich viel Kohle ausgebe und trotzdem Versandkosten bezahlen soll, dann bin ich da raus.


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Oh Mann, bike-components...mal schnell den Preis für das GX AXS Upgrade-Kit auf 538 € gesetzt, mit Rabatt kommt man dann bei 453 € raus.
> 
> Habe das mit diesem Artikel durchgespielt, weil ich da die aktuelle Preisentwicklung im Auge habe.
> 
> Bestätigt meine Meinung, dass der Shop für mich eher Notnagel-Charakter hat. Wenn ich viel Kohle ausgebe und trotzdem Versandkosten bezahlen soll, dann bin ich da raus.



Ja die Aktion " Orange Weekend" ist eher schwach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philsNN (25. November 2021)

Bei Federgabeln schaut das bissl anders aus, finde 660 Euronen für ne Pike Ultimate eigentlich ziemlich gut, konnte die nirgends anders billiger finden.


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2021)

philsNN schrieb:


> Bei Federgabeln schaut das bissl anders aus, finde 660 Euronen für ne Pike Ultimate eigentlich ziemlich gut, konnte die nirgends anders billiger finden.



Die haben sie im Sommer um 400€ rausgeschmissen... Ok, waren OEM Gabeln!


----------



## freerideandi (25. November 2021)

philsNN schrieb:


> Bei Federgabeln schaut das bissl anders aus, finde 660 Euronen für ne Pike Ultimate eigentlich ziemlich gut, konnte die nirgends anders billiger finden.


Ich hab gerade 649,- bezahlt bei BC….


----------



## SuperSpeed (25. November 2021)

Selbst mit -25% kostet der FiveTen welcher mich reizen würde noch immer mehr als anderswo


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2021)

Ich möchte nix verpassen. Ab jetzt heißt es dauerhaft online sein


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nix verpassen. Ab jetzt heißt es dauerhaft online sein



Wehe du schnappst mir um 00:00:01 bei Bike24 die besten Schnäppchen weg


----------



## Epictetus (25. November 2021)

Auf gehts ab gehts 3 Tage wach!


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2021)

Die oem Aktionen bei bc waren hammer. Für die code rsc um 230 bin ich immer noch dankbar @Flo7


----------



## toastet (25. November 2021)

Ist halt wie immer, blind nur bei Anbieter X kaufen geht nicht, wenn der Preis über allem steht. Ich kaufe aber auch gerne für ein paar Euro mehr bei BC den Kleinkram zB, alleine weil ich wenig Stress hatte mit dann doch nicht lieferbaren Produkten, langer Lieferzeit, komplizierte Rückgabe, schwieriger Umtausch etc. was bei vielen Anderen dann doch häufier passiert. Und selbst wenn dann mal etwas schief gegangen ist, wurde es problemlos gelöst. Dafür dann auch mal 10% mehr zahlen ist vollkommen ok, zumal es dann immer noch genug Schnapper dazwischen sind, die im Zweifel auch deutlich günstiger waren als anderswo. 

Dazu dann so Nummern, die leider häufiger werden wie zB erst wieder im Sommer bei Rose, die wohl nen Datenleck hatten und da fröhlich über mein uraltes Konto Krempel bestellt wurde auf meine Rechnungsadresse. Da tut man sich mit weniger Nutzerkonten bei zich Shops selbst den Gefallen, die Chance auf sowas zu verkleinern. Bei BC ist man zB auch safer für diesen Fall, da keine klassische Zahlung per Rechnung angeboten wird ohne Authentifizierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (25. November 2021)

Eine 29er ZEB Ultimate für 680€ ist auch ganz nett. 
Wollte eigentlich eine Lyrik aber die war wesentlich teurer.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (25. November 2021)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Oh Mann, bike-components...mal schnell den Preis für das GX AXS Upgrade-Kit auf 538 € gesetzt, mit Rabatt kommt man dann bei 453 € raus.
> 
> Habe das mit diesem Artikel durchgespielt, weil ich da die aktuelle Preisentwicklung im Auge habe.
> 
> Bestätigt meine Meinung, dass der Shop für mich eher Notnagel-Charakter hat. Wenn ich viel Kohle ausgebe und trotzdem Versandkosten bezahlen soll, dann bin ich da raus.


Merci, habe das auch im Auge


----------



## Luftzeit (25. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wehe du schnappst mir um 00:00:01 bei Bike24 die besten Schnäppchen weg


Was steht bei bike24 für ne Aktion an?


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2021)

Luftzeit schrieb:


> Was steht bei bike24 für ne Aktion an?


Hm, lass mich mal überlegen... Glaub es ist ne Black Friday Aktion ab morgen


----------



## Luftzeit (25. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hm, lass mich mal überlegen... Glaub es ist ne Black Friday Aktion ab morgen


Haha ja, das ist schon klar Dachte, es gibt dort vielleicht ab morgen noch nen dicken Rabttgutschein o.Ä.


----------



## goldencore (25. November 2021)

Habe auch gerade etwas bei BC gestöbert und sie sind, auch mit Rabatt, bei fast allem, was mich interessiert teurer als andere Läden. Das ist nich immer so, aber heute fand ich es auffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. November 2021)

Ist ja echt Mist die Aktion von BC.
Hab abseits der Aktion ein Produkt im Warenkorb, die es sonst nirgends so günstig gibt (nichts besonderes, eher speziell Hope). Da warte ich jetzt auf den VKF Gutschein


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. November 2021)

Das ist BC Rache das ihr die Versandkosten Gutscheine immer verpetzt


----------



## HabeDEhre (25. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ist ja echt Mist die Aktion von BC.
> Hab abseits der Aktion ein Produkt im Warenkorb, die es sonst nirgends so günstig gibt (nichts besonderes, eher speziell Hope). Da warte ich jetzt auf den VKF Gutschein


ausm Gutscheinfred


jake42 schrieb:


> BC Versandkostenfrei: JDBEPLYS


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. November 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> ausm Gutscheinfred


Muss ich übersehen haben! Danke


----------



## k0p3 (25. November 2021)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Der Edge 530 ist wieder verfügbar bei Amazon



Aber leider mit 215€ kein Schnäppchen mehr


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. November 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Aber leider mit 215€ kein Schnäppchen mehr


bei mir 158€


----------



## v_reifen_mtb (25. November 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> bei mir 158€


Leider nicht mehr!


----------



## Fabeymer (25. November 2021)

toastet schrieb:


> Ist halt wie immer, blind nur bei Anbieter X kaufen geht nicht, wenn der Preis über allem steht. Ich kaufe aber auch gerne für ein paar Euro mehr bei BC den Kleinkram zB, alleine weil ich wenig Stress hatte mit dann doch nicht lieferbaren Produkten, langer Lieferzeit, komplizierte Rückgabe, schwieriger Umtausch etc. was bei vielen Anderen dann doch häufier passiert. Und selbst wenn dann mal etwas schief gegangen ist, wurde es problemlos gelöst. Dafür dann auch mal 10% mehr zahlen ist vollkommen ok, zumal es dann immer noch genug Schnapper dazwischen sind, die im Zweifel auch deutlich günstiger waren als anderswo.
> 
> Dazu dann so Nummern, die leider häufiger werden wie zB erst wieder im Sommer bei Rose, die wohl nen Datenleck hatten und da fröhlich über mein uraltes Konto Krempel bestellt wurde auf meine Rechnungsadresse. Da tut man sich mit weniger Nutzerkonten bei zich Shops selbst den Gefallen, die Chance auf sowas zu verkleinern. Bei BC ist man zB auch safer für diesen Fall, da keine klassische Zahlung per Rechnung angeboten wird ohne Authentifizierung.



Mein Favorit ist bike24, wenn es ums Onlineshopping geht.
Außerdem kaufe ich tatsächlich recht viel beim örtlichen Bikeshop, weil da eine freundschaftliche Verbindung besteht. Das Geld, was ich da ggf. mehr bezahle, bezahle ich gerne - zumal in dieser Zeit. Da ist auch völlig klar, dass Rabatte momentan nicht drin sind. Dafür gibt's dann halt mal außerhalb der Öffnungszeit Support in der Werkstatt oder sowas in der Art. Eine Hand wäscht eben die andere.

Aktionen wie Preise anheben und dann werbewirksam Rabattaktionen anbieten finde ich einfach daneben. Und ich denke auch, dass sich ein großer Shop keinen Zacken aus der Krone bricht, wenn ab einem bestimmten Betrag die Versandkosten erlassen werden. Von mir aus muss da die Grenze nicht mal zwingend bei 100 € liegen, sondern darf auch ruhig höher sein. Irgendwann sollte es aber dann schon ein Zuckerl für den Kunden geben.


----------



## DJTornado (25. November 2021)

v_reifen_mtb schrieb:


> Leider nicht mehr!


Doch, per Suche in den BF Angeboten vor einer Minute noch da. Klick auf „Andere Verkäufer bei Amazon - neu (28) vergleichen ab“, dann kommt Amazon als Verkäufer für 158,99€


----------



## Steefan (25. November 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Aber leider mit 215€ kein Schnäppchen mehr



als bundle mit gurt noch für gut 200,— zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. November 2021)

Ich kann ihn für 158€ kaufen ... wahrscheinlich weil ich schon einen habe und ihn nicht brauche 



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07RZ95D6L?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=pepperugc09-21&ascsubtag=1390827166&th=1


----------



## michael66 (25. November 2021)

ernmar schrieb:


> Eine 29er ZEB Ultimate für 680€ ist auch ganz nett.
> Wollte eigentlich eine Lyrik aber die war wesentlich teurer.


Wo gibt's die denn? vielen Dank.


----------



## ernmar (25. November 2021)

Bei bc mit den Codes


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die denn? vielen Dank.





ernmar schrieb:


> Bei bc mit den Codes


Schon lange ausverkauft!


----------



## Pattah (26. November 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus ja. Das bei Amazon kommt ohne Halterung. Aber @Pattah kann dazu sicher mehr sagen


Zwei Halter und Gummibänder sind dabei. Hab's heute bekommen 👌


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Sram AXS GX Eagle Set unter 400€!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1440219.html



Ist euch aufgefallen, dass der Preis steigt? Vorhin noch 394,99 und jetzt 399,99€.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. November 2021)

ich denke dass ich mit meiner frage hier richtig aufgehoben bin:

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein 29" spinner rahmenset mit dämpfer zu kaufen.
ein paar teile vom alten esel würde ich übernehmen und nun würde mich interessieren, was preislich noch so dazu käme, wenn ich sie mir mit zeit (bis kommendes frühjahr-sommer, also würde auch rcz in frage kommen  ) als schnapper/angebote zusammen kaufe? das ganze gerne mal so pauschalisiert gesprochen auf xt niveau.

folgendes würde fehlen: gabel 150mm, laufräder, reifen, bremshebel (würde/könnte die zee nehmer weiter verwenden), schaltung, züge, kette.

dank euch!


----------



## Remux (26. November 2021)

Da hier keiner eine Glaskugel hat wirst du das wohl selbst recherchieren müssen. Generell gibt es in letzter Zeit speziell bei rcz keine wirklich guten Angebote


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Orange Weekend bei Bike- Components!



Der ist ja auch nötig um wieder auf den normalen Preis zu kommen, zB
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/XG-1150-11-fach-Kassette-p43639/ jetzt 99€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. November 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Der ist ja auch nötig um wieder auf den normalen Preis zu kommen, zB
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/XG-1150-11-fach-Kassette-p43639/ jetzt 99€


echt frech. Ist das etwa auch bei den Angeboten von Early Rider und Gore usw so?


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2021)

Ich hab nicht viel gefunden, was mit Rabattcode günstiger ist als in anderen Shops!


----------



## Eile7 (26. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> echt frech. Ist das etwa auch bei den Angeboten von Early Rider und Gore usw so?



Early Rider sind es die besten Preise seit Corona, zumindest was auf meinem Radar erschienen ist.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (26. November 2021)

Da hat sich das warten auf den Freitag für die AXS ja gelohnt.
Hatte tatsächlich heute Nacht auch gesehen das die GX 395EUR bei 10+ Bestand gekostet hat und heute morgen war sie auf 399EUR.


----------



## Risiko (26. November 2021)

Weg war sie heute morgen um 7 auf jeden Fall.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (26. November 2021)

Ja, hatte die vorletzte erwischt. Heute Nacht konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen, sind ja so Sachen die man eigentlich nicht brauch und die eine Freundin auch eher als unnötig ansieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. November 2021)

Eile7 schrieb:


> Early Rider sind es die besten Preise seit Corona, zumindest was auf meinem Radar erschienen ist.


sehr cool. Kumpel hat gleich ein 20" Belter bestellt, nachdem ich ihm den Link geschickt habe.


----------



## dino113 (26. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht viel gefunden, was mit Rabattcode günstiger ist als in anderen Shops!


die Rock Shox Gabeln, zumindest die Sid Gabeln


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2021)

fertigt schrieb:


> Wer die Bike24 Sram GX AXS verpasst hat, kann bei bike-discount noch welche für 399,99€ ergattern.
> 
> Die Anzeige im Shop ist etwas buggy und zeigt meist 434€ oder 436€. Im Warenkorb bei mir aber immer 399,99€
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/sram-gx-eagle-axs-upgrade-kit


----------



## fertigt (26. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1378045


Ja krass. Ich und mein Kumpel konnten für 399€ bestellen :-(


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (26. November 2021)

Ich habe heute morgen bei Bike24 das AXS Upgrade für 399 noch erwischt... gut das ich um 5 Uhr wach bin 

Gerade noch angerufen und das Rocker Paddle dazu geholt, für knapp 15€


----------



## Homer4 (26. November 2021)

Da kaufen sich die Leute das 460 gr. Schaltwerk wie warme Semmeln.
Unfassbier.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (26. November 2021)

Dann isst man halt mal ein Leberkäsbrötchen weniger, ihr Gewichtsfaschos.


----------



## null-2wo (26. November 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Da kaufen sich die Leute das 460 gr. Schaltwerk wie warme Semmeln.
> Unfassbier.


1 € = 1 g oder so?


----------



## Rick7 (26. November 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> echt frech. Ist das etwa auch bei den Angeboten von Early Rider und Gore usw so?


Nein die early Rider deals sind m. E. schon sehr gut. Vor allem *lieferbar*.
Edit: hat ja oben schon einer geschrieben


----------



## bashhard (26. November 2021)

Hat jemand noch nen BC-Versandkosten Code?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2021)

Partiboi69 schrieb:


> Falls das Lager bei Bike 24 zeitnah aufgestockt wird gibt es das GX AXS Upgrade Kit für 399€
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1440219.html



Jetzt erst munter geworden?


----------



## nosaint77 (26. November 2021)

TelSon schrieb:


> 20% bei Redshift.... Kommt noch die MwSt dazu... In € kommen dann ca. die $-Beträge raus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Letztes Jahr war es so, das mein Vorbau aus einem deutschen Amazon-Lager verschickt wurde und somit kein Zoll/Steuer anfiel.


----------



## Homer4 (26. November 2021)

Laut NTV trüben Lieferengpässe den Schnäppchenspaß 
Whooot


----------



## fertigt (26. November 2021)

wesone schrieb:


> Wird dafür ein Code benötigt? Bei mir zeigt  auch der Warenkorb immer 436 Euro an.



Es scheint mittlerweile leider nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Heute morgen ging es ohne Rabattcodes. Meine ist auch schon verpackt und auf dem Weg zu mir. Was ungewöhnlich schnell für Bike-Discount ist.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. November 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Da hier keiner eine Glaskugel hat wirst du das wohl selbst recherchieren müssen.


miste, dachte hier mal was von einem "angeblichen" besitzer aufgeschnappt zu haben 
da ich zuletzt einen ferigen hobel gekauft habe und mich dann wg wiedereinstieg ausschliesslich um klamotten, werkzeug, zubehör gekümmert hab, fehlt mir einfach so grobe vorstellung in welchen bereich man sich da derzeit so bewegt. hintergrubnd natürlich, ob das vorhaben in mein budget passt.
ist es denn realistisch es mit 1500€ hinzubekommen?


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ich denke dass ich mit meiner frage hier richtig aufgehoben bin:
> 
> ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein 29" spinner rahmenset mit dämpfer zu kaufen.
> ein paar teile vom alten esel würde ich übernehmen und nun würde mich interessieren, was preislich noch so dazu käme, wenn ich sie mir mit zeit (bis kommendes frühjahr-sommer, also würde auch rcz in frage kommen  ) als schnapper/angebote zusammen kaufe? das ganze gerne mal so pauschalisiert gesprochen auf xt niveau.
> ...





platt_ziege schrieb:


> miste, dachte hier mal was von einem "angeblichen" besitzer aufgeschnappt zu haben
> da ich zuletzt einen ferigen hobel gekauft habe und mich dann wg wiedereinstieg ausschliesslich um klamotten, werkzeug, zubehör gekümmert hab, fehlt mir einfach so grobe vorstellung in welchen bereich man sich da derzeit so bewegt. hintergrubnd natürlich, ob das vorhaben in mein budget passt.
> *ist es denn realistisch es mit 1500€ hinzubekommen?*



Kommt halt immer drauf an was du haben willst, mit ner EXT Era wird's knapp 

Sonst geht sich das ganz sicher aus mit Lyrik/ Shimano XT oder Sram Eagle GX/ Slowbuild Wheels usw...


----------



## goldencore (26. November 2021)

Schön, dass gerade zum Black Friday der Schnäppchen Thread wieder zugelabert wird. Das hilft total bei der Übersicht. Vielleicht möchte da ja noch jemand vom Dackel seiner Oma berichten. Nur zu...


----------



## Groudon (26. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Schön, dass gerade zum Black Friday der Schnäppchen Thread wieder zugelabert wird. Das hilft total bei der Übersicht. Vielleicht möchte da ja noch jemand vom Dackel seiner Oma berichten. Nur zu...



Ist der *Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread *nicht zum labern da?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (26. November 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Schön, dass gerade zum Black Friday der Schnäppchen Thread wieder zugelabert wird. Das hilft total bei der Übersicht. Vielleicht möchte da ja noch jemand vom Dackel seiner Oma berichten. Nur zu...


Es war eine rote Langhaardackeldame.
Oder hätte ich das jetzt im Schnäppchenjägerthread schreiben müssen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (26. November 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Es war eine rote Langhaardackeldame.
> Oder hätte ich das jetzt im Schnäppchenjägerthread schreiben müssen??


Ohne Fotos ist es nie passiert.. Zeig mal


----------



## goldencore (26. November 2021)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ist der *Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread *nicht zum labern da?


Ja, aber die Laberei findet nebenan statt. Das wollte ich da nicht hinschreiben, um nicht selber dazu beizutragen. Ist etwas paradox, ich weiß.


----------



## ekm (26. November 2021)

Bei dem was dieses Jahr in jeder Aktion an GX AXS Upgrades verkauft wurde, müsste doch nunmehr an jedem 2. MTB eine verbaut sein. Komisch, dass da immer wieder Nachschub kommt und bei den mechanischen Gruppen steht teilweise immer noch in den Sternen wann sie wieder zur Verfügung stehen.. 🤔


----------



## Stuntfrosch (26. November 2021)

mike79 schrieb:


> Ohne Fotos ist es nie passiert.. Zeig mal


Werde ich besorgen (es bleibt spannend)


----------



## null-2wo (26. November 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> bei den mechanischen Gruppen steht teilweise immer noch in den Sternen wann sie wieder zur Verfügung stehen.


die sind für sram auch einfach nicht mehr interessant, die zukunft is elektrisch...


----------



## beat_junkie (26. November 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Fox Speedfram Pro in verschiedenen Farben und Größen ab 104,93€+Versand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist eigl der Unterschied vom Pro zum normalen Speedframe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (26. November 2021)

Fidlock Verschluss und die Helmschale ist beim Pro zweiteilig und soll angeblich besser absorbieren.


----------



## ekm (26. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> die sind für sram auch einfach nicht mehr interessant, die zukunft is elektrisch...


Klar, weil heute mehr Leute für eine GX AXS genauso viel zahlen wie früher weniger Leute für eine XX (die jetzt wiederum mehr für die XX AXS Versionen zahlen). Ich würde auch das verkaufen, womit ich höhere Margen erziehlen kann, so lange sich die Leute darum reißen.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (26. November 2021)

Eile7 schrieb:


> Early Rider sind es die besten Preise seit Corona, zumindest was auf meinem Radar erschienen ist.


Sehe ich auch so, Vaude ist auch ok


----------



## xlacherx (26. November 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Da kaufen sich die Leute das 460 gr. Schaltwerk wie warme Semmeln.
> Unfassbier.


Um dann Irgendwo im Urlaub zu stehen, und feststellen, dass sie das Ladegrät vergessen haben 
  😅 

Ich wäre für n XX1 X01 Kit (Klassisch) so um die 200€  Dann könnte ich die XT am Rise loswerden.


----------



## Groudon (26. November 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Klar, weil heute mehr Leute für eine GX AXS genauso viel zahlen wie früher weniger Leute für eine XX (die jetzt wiederum mehr für die XX AXS Versionen zahlen). Ich würde auch das verkaufen, womit ich höhere Margen erziehlen kann, so lange sich die Leute darum reißen.



Ich war auch kurz davor zuzugreifen. Aber ich seh persönlich den Performance-Mehrwert nicht. Mein Rad wird dadurch weder schneller, noch ausgewogener, wartungsärmer oder besser …

Deshalb hab ich mich am Ende doch dagegen entscheiden. Und weil es mich schon nervt immer mein Rücklicht laden zu müssen. Ja - der Akku der AXS hält ewig. Aber irgendwann ist auch der leer. Und ich fahr sicher keinen Ersatzakku dauernd spazieren. 😂

Außerdem funktioniert die normale GX auch wunderbar. 

Ich investier dann lieber in bessere Federelemente.


----------



## Frodijak (26. November 2021)

…


----------



## null-2wo (26. November 2021)

für mich wäre der einzige vorstellbare anwendungsfall für AXS, ne sram red etap mit ner gestutzten 12x RR-kassette an nen DHler zu kacheln - aber die hat mE keine kupplung, und zu teuer is mir das experiment auch. 

und ich hab sowieso keinen DHler


----------



## DAKAY (26. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> und ich hab sowieso keinen DHler





DAKAY schrieb:


> 1Grawwlbaig täts auch


----------



## null-2wo (26. November 2021)

ja, aber greffl = singlespeed.


----------



## ekm (26. November 2021)

Wenn endlich mal jemand die AXS Software auf 11-fach umprogrammieren würde, hätte ich auch schon gewechselt, aber 12-fach brauche weder an den Rädern mit Flatbar, noch an denen mit Dropbar..🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (26. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> singlespeed.


Allahögschdens am Bikeparkgräffler☝️


----------



## suoixon (26. November 2021)

wenn jemand die gx bei bike24 noch nicht bekommen hat, da kommen ab und an wieder welche rein, eben auch noch eine geholt für 399


----------



## Poldi78 (26. November 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Wieder verfügbar.
> Mehr als 10 St. Auf Lager





Frankenracer schrieb:


> aber nicht für 399€
> 
> wo ?


Bei bike24 war gerade noch einer verfügbar. Ich hab vor 30 Minuten noch ein Kit für 399€ bekommen..


----------



## davez (26. November 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Bei dem was dieses Jahr in jeder Aktion an GX AXS Upgrades verkauft wurde, müsste doch nunmehr an jedem 2. MTB eine verbaut sein. Komisch, dass da immer wieder Nachschub kommt und bei den mechanischen Gruppen steht teilweise immer noch in den Sternen wann sie wieder zur Verfügung stehen.. 🤔


Die Margen sind viel besser, warum also mechanisch liefern


----------



## davez (26. November 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Wenn endlich mal jemand die AXS Software auf 11-fach umprogrammieren würde, hätte ich auch schon gewechselt, aber 12-fach brauche weder an den Rädern mit Flatbar, noch an denen mit Dropbar..🤷‍♂️


EBike? 😉


----------



## ekm (26. November 2021)

davez schrieb:


> Die Margen sind viel besser, warum also mechanisch liefern


Davon gehe ich aus, deshalb:



ekm schrieb:


> Klar, weil heute mehr Leute für eine GX AXS genauso viel zahlen wie früher weniger Leute für eine XX (die jetzt wiederum mehr für die XX AXS Versionen zahlen). Ich würde auch das verkaufen, womit ich höhere Margen erziehlen kann, so lange sich die Leute darum reißen.





davez schrieb:


> EBike? 😉


Nö, MTB's haben ein 30er KB, da reicht eine 10-48 und die anderen werden 2-fach bewegt 😝😎


----------



## xlacherx (26. November 2021)

davez schrieb:


> EBike? 😉


Da fährt man auch 12-fach 🙄


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. November 2021)

Sorry doppelt


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. November 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> wenn jemand die gx bei bike24 noch nicht bekommen hat, da kommen ab und an wieder welche rein, eben auch noch eine geholt für 399


Plus 1👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. November 2021)

ekm schrieb:


> Bei dem was dieses Jahr in jeder Aktion an GX AXS Upgrades verkauft wurde, müsste doch nunmehr an jedem 2. MTB eine verbaut sein. Komisch, dass da immer wieder Nachschub kommt und bei den mechanischen Gruppen steht teilweise immer noch in den Sternen wann sie wieder zur Verfügung stehen.. 🤔


Steht doch auch in dem Test auf der Startseite dass SRAM nur noch Elektro verkaufen will.

Teurer und mehr Obsoleszenz und weniger/keine Ersatzteile = $$$


----------



## youdontknow (27. November 2021)

Bei BC gibt es die five ten Freerider DLX ja für 59.99€ dank Gutschein. Ein ziemlich guter Preis finde ich oder gibt es den sonst auch für den Kurs?


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. November 2021)

pytek schrieb:


> Dafür gibts Laberthread!


Und natürlich auch noch die Forums Polizei.


----------



## gyor (27. November 2021)

bc vsk: MP3S6WKT


----------



## -Robert- (27. November 2021)

Hat einer von den GX AXS Bestellern bei Bike24 ne Lieferankündigung erhalten? Habe gestern gekauft und der Status der Bezahlung bei PayPal ist noch "offen" und ich habe nur ne Eingangsbestätigung. Im Shop ist das GX AXS Upgrade Kit nicht mehr auffindbar... Wäre nicht das erste Schnäppchen was storniert wird!?


----------



## coseil (27. November 2021)

gyor schrieb:


> bc vsk: MP3S6WKT


schade, nicht mit anderen Aktionscodes kombinierbar ("orange weekend codes") - oder gibts da eine Möglichkeit...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (27. November 2021)

Bike24 hast eine Stunde nach Bestellung morgens gepackt und heute geliefert, darunter das GX AXS.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (27. November 2021)

coseil schrieb:


> schade, nicht mit anderen Aktionscodes kombinierbar ("orange weekend codes") - oder gibts da eine Möglichkeit...?


Bei meiner letzten Bestellung konnte ich VKF und Bestprice Code kombinieren


----------



## nevsone (27. November 2021)

Ging bei mir leider auch nicht!


----------



## kreisbremser (27. November 2021)

ich tue es mal in den laberraum. passt nicht zu rädern und ich weiss nicht wohin damit.





						pCloud - Best Cloud Storage Pricing & Cost Plans
					

Secure Swiss cloud storage plans with all kinds of variations. You can go with the monthly, yearly and even lifetime option! You can add encryption too!




					www.pcloud.com
				



hier gibt es für einmalig 245€ lebenslang 2TB speicherplatz. europäisches recht, schweizer bude... ich schlag da jetzt mal zu. festplatten o.ä. hab ich inzwischen satt.


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2021)

nevsone schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1378616Ging bei mir leider auch nicht!




Da geht aber whs um die Codes die gerad ein der Orange Weekend Aktion laufen! Hab’s auch versucht mit nem VSK frei Code, ging nicht da nicht kombinierbar!



Cryamond schrieb:


> Fox 36 Factory GRIP2 2021 ! 699€
> 
> Ist ein kleiner Fahrrad Laden in Stuttgart- Esslingen.
> No Logo Sprich OEM Gabeln ohne Fox Logo absolut neuwertig zu einem absoluten mega Preis.
> ...


Zum Glück ist dir der RCZ Preis nicht bekannt


----------



## spiky76 (27. November 2021)

nevsone schrieb:


> Ging bei mir leider auch nicht!


Ich denke mal das bezieht auf die Aktion Coupons - Also, dass du bspw. Levelnine und SRAM kombinieren kannst.

Edit: da war jemand 5 Sekunden schneller…


----------



## cosmos (27. November 2021)

Cryamond schrieb:


> Fox 36 Factory GRIP2 2021 ! 699€
> 
> Ist ein kleiner Fahrrad Laden in Stuttgart- Esslingen.
> No Logo Sprich OEM Gabeln ohne Fox Logo absolut neuwertig zu einem absoluten mega Preis.
> ...


Preis ist der Hammer. Hab vor lauter Erregung nur auf den Offset geschaut und den Verkäufer direkt angeschrieben. Leider nicht auf den Laufradddurchmesser geschaut. Ist 27,5".  Wer den braucht, kann hier ein wirkliches Schnäppchen machen...


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Preis ist der Hammer. Hab vor lauter Erregung nur auf den Offset geschaut und den Verkäufer direkt angeschrieben. Leider nicht auf den Laufradddurchmesser geschaut. Ist 27,5".  Wer den braucht, kann hier ein wirkliches Schnäppchen machen...



Hier hast du mehr Infos, ist die gleiche Gabel 








						Federgabeln 27,5 27,5+ aus Restposten zum Hammerpreis bei Used-Elitebikes
					

Federgabel 27,5 Zoll günstig kaufen der Marken, Fox, Rock Shox, DVO, Marzocchi, Suntour und andere aus Restposten und Abverkäufen günstig kaufen!!!




					www.used-elitebikes.com


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Da geht aber whs um die Codes die gerad ein der Orange Weekend Aktion laufen! Hab’s auch versucht mit nem VSK frei Code, ging nicht da nicht kombinierbar!
> 
> 
> Zum Glück ist dir der RCZ Preis nicht bekannt


Was war denn der RCZ Preis?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (27. November 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich tue es mal in den laberraum. passt nicht zu rädern und ich weiss nicht wohin damit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Angebot klingt für die Speichermenge zu dem Kurs ja durchaus interessant, sowas suche ich schon länger als Offsite-Backup. Falls du dich da schon näher mit befasst hast: Ist es bei dem Anbieter möglich, mit Linux-„Standardtools“ Verzeichnisse (rekursiv) zu sichern oder ist der Zugriff nur mit deren Client möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (27. November 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was war denn der RCZ Preis?


U.a. 620 inkl. Versand. War mehrmals drin.


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was war denn der RCZ Preis?



Finde die Mail gerade nicht, bestpreis war glaub ich 529€…


----------



## kreisbremser (27. November 2021)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Das Angebot klingt für die Speichermenge zu dem Kurs ja durchaus interessant, sowas suche ich schon länger als Offsite-Backup. Falls du dich da schon näher mit befasst hast: Ist es bei dem Anbieter möglich, mit Linux-„Standardtools“ Verzeichnisse (rekursiv) zu sichern oder ist der Zugriff nur mit deren Client möglich?


ich habe selbst nicht mal rudimentäres linux wissen, aber ich denke auch das wird gehen...





						pCloud - Dateisicherheit leicht gemacht | pCloud
					

pCloud ist der sicherste verschlüsselte Cloud-Speicher, in dem Sie Ihre persönlichen Dateien speichern oder Ihren PC sichern oder Ihre Geschäftsdokumente mit Ihrem Team teilen können!




					www.pcloud.com
				



suchmaschine ist alles was ich empfehlen kann .
Ich habe eben zugeschlagen und spiegle gerade meine partition.


----------



## luftschaukel (27. November 2021)

Cryamond schrieb:


> Fox 36 Factory GRIP2 2021 ! 699€
> 
> Ist ein kleiner Fahrrad Laden in Stuttgart- Esslingen.
> No Logo Sprich OEM Gabeln ohne Fox Logo absolut neuwertig zu einem absoluten mega Preis.
> ...


Ich würde eher behaupten, Teile bei BC oder anderen günstig gekauft, bei Kleinanzeigen wird’s weiter verkauft. 
Der Fox DPX2 Ist von einem Spectral, dir wurden vor paar Wochen bei BC günstig verramscht. 😉


----------



## Remux (27. November 2021)

Ich würde auch auf reseller tippen, zumindest größtenteils. Gerade die Gabeln und co scheint RCZ Ware zu sein


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Finde die Mail gerade nicht, bestpreis war glaub ich 529€…


Muss ich mich halt endlich Mal beim Newsletter von denen anmelden


----------



## cosmos (27. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Finde die Mail gerade nicht, bestpreis war glaub ich 529€…


Was war denn der Bestpreis für ne 29er? Da RCZ meine Newsletter-Anmeldeversuche hartnäckig ignoriert, checke ich seit einiger Zeit immerhin die, die im RCZ-Thread geteilt werden und da war in letzter Zeit keine 36er oder 22er 34er mit Grip 2 drin.


----------



## Flo7 (27. November 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Was war denn der Bestpreis für ne 29er? Da RCZ meine Newsletter-Anmeldeversuche hartnäckig ignoriert, checke ich seit einiger Zeit immerhin die, die im RCZ-Thread geteilt werden und da war in letzter Zeit keine 36er oder 22er 34er mit Grip 2 drin.



2021er 36 in 29" gabs bis jetzt noch nicht-> Da wart ich nämlich selber drauf. Die günstigste 29er 2020 Grip2 Factory hab ich um 579€ plus Versand gekauft...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 2021er 36 in 29" gabs bis jetzt noch nicht-> Da wart ich nämlich selber drauf. Die günstigste 29er 2020 Grip2 Factory hab ich um 579€ plus Versand gekauft...


Wenn dann wäre die 2021 G2 29" interessant. 27,5er hab ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (27. November 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Und natürlich auch noch die Forums Polizei.


 Soll ich dir ein paar Taschentücher schicken?


----------



## kackboon91 (28. November 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hayes Dominion A4 149,99/Bremse. HR VR Lieferbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil. Danke! 

Schon lange drauf gewartet, jetzt einfach mal zugeschlagen. Mit den zugehörigen Hayes Adaptern und den Belägen. Ich hoffe das passt alles an mein Rad (Jeffsy).

Wenn ich wieder Zeit habe lese ich mir den Thread noch einmal durch hinsichtlich Bremsscheiben… hat da jemand direkt einen Tip was gut passt?


----------



## michel77 (28. November 2021)

-


----------



## Flo7 (29. November 2021)

lxtrasher schrieb:


> Magura MT5 für 65€ https://www.bike24.de/p198678.html
> Fand ich ganz gutes Schnäppchen



Wird interessant wie du das Schnäppchen bestellen willst  Ausverkauft seit Tagen...


----------



## DJTornado (29. November 2021)

Bisher ist Amazon mit dem Edge 530 aber auch der einzige Laden, der bei einem Top Angebot bis zum letzten Tag nachlegt.


----------



## PraterRadler (29. November 2021)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Bisher ist Amazon mit dem Edge 530 aber auch der einzige Laden, der bei einem Top Angebot bis zum letzten Tag nachlegt.


Ja gut - bin dann doch noch schwach geworden - nach 15+ Jahren wieder einen Ziegelstein gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (29. November 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Hat einer von den GX AXS Bestellern bei Bike24 ne Lieferankündigung erhalten? Habe gestern gekauft und der Status der Bezahlung bei PayPal ist noch "offen" und ich habe nur ne Eingangsbestätigung. Im Shop ist das GX AXS Upgrade Kit nicht mehr auffindbar... Wäre nicht das erste Schnäppchen was storniert wird!?


Gerade die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Ich hatte eigentlich schon nicht mehr damit gerechnet.


----------



## -Robert- (29. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Gerade die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Ich hatte eigentlich schon nicht mehr damit gerechnet.


Exakt das gleiche bei mir (inkl. dem Gedanken). Scheinbar doch noch ne Palette gefunden worden...


----------



## Flo7 (30. November 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Exakt das gleiche bei mir (inkl. dem Gedanken). Scheinbar doch noch ne Palette gefunden worden...



Meine GX Axs ist gestern bei mir in Österreich zugestellt worden! Würd sagen, dass war mal flott


----------



## maxito (30. November 2021)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> Ja gut - bin dann doch noch schwach geworden - nach 15+ Jahren wieder einen Ziegelstein gekauft


Ich habe auch zugegriffen, als Wahoo Nutzer brauche ich wohl eine mehrtägige Umschulung. Einfach während der Fahrt ein paarmal die Knöpfe drücken ohne Anleitung zu lesen klappt bei mir nicht recht. Das Navi wollte mich auch direkt durch die Fußgängerzone schicken. Muss jetzt wohl die Anleitung studieren.


----------



## Davimas (30. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wird interessant wie du das Schnäppchen bestellen willst  Ausverkauft seit Tagen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1380019



Und nun ein neuer Tag.....und es sind 10+ auf Lager.

Tolles Marketing


----------



## Remux (30. November 2021)

ich finde das ehrlich gesagt nicht verwerflich wenn ein gewisses Kontingent für die Rabattierung freigegeben ist. Bike24 hatte ja immerhin deutlich mehr als nur eines im Angebot, ebenso bei der GX AXS. Eine faire Chance gabs da definitiv. Natürlich nicht am letzten Tag der Aktion.


----------



## Davimas (30. November 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine GX Axs ist gestern bei mir in Österreich zugestellt worden! Würd sagen, dass war mal flott



Ja, und ich hätte auch gerne eine gehabt. Nur musstest Du das Schnäppchen bei "Mydealz Wiederverkäufern" posten und somit ruck zuck wech......


----------



## Remux (30. November 2021)

die gabs doch am Freitag unter Tages auch noch des öfteren.


----------



## un..inc (30. November 2021)

Davimas schrieb:


> Ja, und ich hätte auch gerne eine gehabt. Nur musstest Du das Schnäppchen bei "Mydealz Wiederverkäufern" posten und somit ruck zuck wech......



Sorry, aber deine Aussage ist ziemlicher Bullshit...
Als ob wir nicht alle schon genug von MyDealz profitiert hätten...


----------



## Poldi78 (30. November 2021)

Davimas schrieb:


> Ja, und ich hätte auch gerne eine gehabt. Nur musstest Du das Schnäppchen bei "Mydealz Wiederverkäufern" posten und somit ruck zuck wech......





Remux schrieb:


> die gabs doch am Freitag unter Tages auch noch des öfteren.


Genau. Ich hab es auch erst gegen 17 Uhr geschafft eine zu bestellen, nachdem die immer wieder ausverkauft war und dann wieder welche nachgelegt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (30. November 2021)

Davimas schrieb:


> Ja, und ich hätte auch gerne eine gehabt. Nur musstest Du das Schnäppchen bei "Mydealz Wiederverkäufern" posten und somit ruck zuck wech......




Aso du hast meinen Deal bei Mydealz kommentiert 😏

Was willst bei ner Axs GX verdienen, 399€ war das „Schnäppchen“ bei Bike24 und bei diversen anderen Shops gab’s das Kit um 430€…

Is was anderes wennst ein XX1 AXS Kit um 450 bekommst und für 600-650 verkaufst aber da zahlt es sich ganz sicher nicht aus!

Aja noch was anderes, die Gruppe gab’s mehrmals, denn Bike24 hat immer wieder nachgelegt!  Tust ja so, als wer das Angebot in Minuten ausverkauft gewesen und das nur weil ich es auch auf Mydealz gepostet habe 😅


----------



## Flaminski (30. November 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> Ich habe auch zugegriffen, als Wahoo Nutzer brauche ich wohl eine mehrtägige Umschulung. Einfach während der Fahrt ein paarmal die Knöpfe drücken ohne Anleitung zu lesen klappt bei mir nicht recht. Das Navi wollte mich auch direkt durch die Fußgängerzone schicken. Muss jetzt wohl die Anleitung studieren.


Ich habe mir auch spontan eines gegönnt. Aber je mehr ich drüber nachdenke und auch so was lese, umso mehr komme ich ins Grübeln, ob das Ding was für mich ist. Generell geht es mir weniger ums Navigieren, sondern ich hätte gerne eine unkomplizierte, aber genaue und umfangreiche Aufzeichnung meiner Touren (die ich in der Regel eh gut kenne und wenn nicht, fahre ich gerne auch mal auf gut Glück drauf los).
Mal schauen...wenn das Ding dann auch noch recht groß ist, bleibt wahrscheinlich mein einfacher Sigma am Bike und ich zeichne weiter über Komoot auf.


----------



## cosmos (30. November 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> Ich habe auch zugegriffen, als Wahoo Nutzer brauche ich wohl eine mehrtägige Umschulung. Einfach während der Fahrt ein paarmal die Knöpfe drücken ohne Anleitung zu lesen klappt bei mir nicht recht. Das Navi wollte mich auch direkt durch die Fußgängerzone schicken. Muss jetzt wohl die Anleitung studieren.


Ja leider ist die Bedienung von dem Teil überhaupt nicht intuitiv. Als Apple-Mensch hat mich das fast ein Jahr gekostet, so einigermaßen durchzusteigen und selbst jetzt nach über 2 Jahren Nutzung muss ich manchmal immer noch suchen oder Foren bemühen, um mit den "Special Features" klarzukommen. Richtig schlecht ist es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## cosmos (30. November 2021)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch spontan eines gegönnt. Aber je mehr ich drüber nachdenke und auch so was lese, umso mehr komme ich ins Grübeln, ob das Ding was für mich ist. Generell geht es mir weniger ums Navigieren, sondern ich hätte gerne eine unkomplizierte, aber genaue und umfangreiche Aufzeichnung meiner Touren (die ich in der Regel eh gut kenne und wenn nicht, fahre ich gerne auch mal auf gut Glück drauf los).
> Mal schauen...wenn das Ding dann auch noch recht groß ist, bleibt wahrscheinlich mein einfacher Sigma am Bike und ich zeichne weiter über Komoot auf.


Für genau den Zweck ist das Teil echt ganz gut. Bedienung so hmmm... Aber als Tachoersatz zum Tourenaufzeichnen in Verbindung mit der Connect-App echt ok. Auch als Navi geht es, aber da ist der Bildschirm zu klein. Beim Alpen-X im letzten Sommer hatte ich den Track immer noch zusätzlich auf dem Handy mitlaufen. Wenn ich dann mal nicht 100% sicher war, wo der Weg genau langgehen sollte (was nicht oft, aber eben manchmal vorkam) oder eine bessere Übersicht brauchte, habe ich das Handy genommen. Ging so ganz gut. Und für den Preis ist es eigentlich ein No-Brainer.


----------



## PraterRadler (30. November 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Für genau den Zweck ist das Teil echt ganz gut. Bedienung so hmmm... Aber als Tachoersatz zum Tourenaufzeichnen in Verbindung mit der Connect-App echt ok.


+1 Wird schon sehr zuverlässig und auch lange Touren aufzeichnen und das ist für mich der Haupteinsatz.


----------



## hw_doc (30. November 2021)

Ich bin gespannt, ob es noch schlimmer in der Bedienung ist, als die GPSmaps (62xy in meinem Fall). Das habe ich aus Zeiten, in denen man das Telefon nicht zu häufig bitten sollte, einem per GPS den Standort zu verraten, da es sonst leer war. In den letzten (zehn?) Jahren ist die Bedienung bei mir in Mark und Bein übergegangen, aber intuitiv ist etwas anderes. Kann jeden verstehen, der bei dem Teil aufgegeben und sich lieber ein neues Telefon gekauft hat.


----------



## platt_ziege (30. November 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Als Apple-Mensch hat mich das fast ein Jahr gekostet, so einigermaßen durchzusteigen und selbst jetzt nach über 2 Jahren Nutzung muss ich manchmal immer noch suchen oder Foren bemühen, um mit den "Special Features" klarzukommen.


einfach ab und an freunden bei problemen mit windows helfen, das hilft kompliziert und verkopft zu denken (grad letzte woche wieder mal gemacht, um an ende 4 unterschiedliche fenster für die maus steuerung vor mir zu haben...)
ansonsten, schonmal mit ein und ausschalten versucht


----------



## Rick7 (30. November 2021)

also das Garmin Edge 530 passt schon. Klar ist es erstmal ein bissl rumgedrücke. 
Ich wollte aber extra kein touchpad, da sowas mit Handschuhen und als Kopfschwitzer noch mehr nervt. 
Ich habs jetzt das erste Jahr über genutzt und finde es sehr gut für meine Zwecke. 
Tracks nachfahren / navigieren (kein routing), aufzeichnen und Tourendaten auswerfen. W Lan Schnittstelle ist halt super und die Komoot Schittstelle finde ich auch sehr gut. Alles in allem VIEL besser als mein alter Edge 705 (ja der is alt)


----------



## danimaniac (30. November 2021)

Ich empfehle das andersrum.
Erst ausschalten, dann einschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayners (30. November 2021)

Falls jemand ein gutes Angebot für ne 27,5 Hinterrad felge zufällig sieht wäre ich sehr dankbar drum 😅 Gerade vorne ne neue felge wg. Mullet Umbau und nun hab ich mir in Schulenberg ne fette delle geholt die sich nicht mehr zentrieren lässt😪
Vorne is es ne DT Swiss H1900 Hybrid geworden die gleiche hinten wäre natürlich top


----------



## michael66 (30. November 2021)

Mayners schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein gutes Angebot für ne 27,5 Hinterrad felge zufällig sieht wäre ich sehr dankbar drum 😅 Gerade vorne ne neue felge wg. Mullet Umbau und nun hab ich mir in Schulenberg ne fette delle geholt die sich nicht mehr zentrieren lässt😪
> Vorne is es ne DT Swiss H1900 Hybrid geworden die gleiche hinten wäre natürlich top


Kommt natürlich auf die Speichenanzahl an und ob dir die Breite von 25 mm innen ausreicht.








						WTB Frequency Team Felge, 19,90 €
					

Frequency-Felgen sind bekannt für ihre hohe Verarbeitungsqualität, Haltbarkeit, Steifigkeit und die einfache Tubeless-Handhabung Das ETRTO-konforme Felgenin




					alutech-cycles.com


----------



## wesone (30. November 2021)

Davimas schrieb:


> Ja, und ich hätte auch gerne eine gehabt. Nur musstest Du das Schnäppchen bei "Mydealz Wiederverkäufern" posten und somit ruck zuck wech......


Heul doch🙈😂


----------



## Poldi78 (30. November 2021)

Also bike24 ist schon echt super kulant. Das Black Friday Angebot vom Dirtlej Suit geholt und heute nach Ankunft des Paketes leider gemerkt dass Größe L, dank Homeoffice doch zu klein ist. Ein Anruf später ist Größe XL zum gleichen Kurs auf dem Weg zu mir....

Btw: Jemand Interesse an nem Dirtlej  Dirtsuit in Größe L?


----------



## Mayners (30. November 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich auf die Speichenanzahl an und ob dir die Breite von 25 mm innen ausreicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich voll gut ! Problem könnte aber tatsächlich die 25mm Maulweite sein da hinten nen 2,6er drauf soll 🤔


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Also bike24 ist schon echt super kulant. Das Black Friday Angebot vom Dirtlej Suit geholt und heute nach Ankunft des Paketes leider gemerkt dass Größe L, dank Homeoffice doch zu klein ist. Ein Anruf später ist Größe XL zum gleichen Kurs auf dem Weg zu mir....
> 
> Btw: Jemand Interesse an nem Dirtlej  Dirtsuit in Größe L?


Sorry, hier auch Home-Office 😞


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (30. November 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Sorry, hier auch Home-Office 😞


😅🤣....
Ich kann ihn ja zurück schicken, dachte nur, dass vielleicht jemand profitieren will.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. November 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> 😅🤣....
> Ich kann ihn ja zurück schicken, dachte nur, dass vielleicht jemand profitieren will.


Mach ma Bild von dir im DirtSuit am Schreibtisch 🙏


----------



## k0p3 (30. November 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mach ma Bild von dir im DirtSuit am Schreibtisch 🙏


----------



## LarsLangfinger (30. November 2021)

Wie viel hat denn der Dirtsuit gekostet? Habe das gar nicht mitbekommen. Hatte mir dann den Singletrack für 180 bei Bike Boarder besorgt


----------



## Poldi78 (30. November 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Wie viel hat denn der Dirtsuit gekostet? Habe das gar nicht mitbekommen. Hatte mir dann den Singletrack für 180 bei Bike Boarder besorgt


Ist der Pro. Hatten den für 159,99 ...


----------



## JDEM (30. November 2021)

Hab einen XL gekauft - nach dem nächsten Lockdown pass ich da rein 😂


----------



## nosaint77 (30. November 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Ja leider ist die Bedienung von dem Teil überhaupt nicht intuitiv. Als Apple-Mensch hat mich das fast ein Jahr gekostet, so einigermaßen durchzusteigen.



Leider kommt man da erst drauf, wenn man das Ding selbst in der Hand hält. Ich hatte glaub ich so um die 2006 den Garmin Kosmos mit einem Geko 201 betreten. Bis 2017 hatte ich drei weitere Garmin Geräte, das Menü wurde immer komplexer und unübersichtlicher. Zudem gab es nichts was die Useablity wirklich vorangebracht hätte. Selbst beim letzten Gerät, ein etrex touch 35 konnte ich nur mit USB-Kabel und PC Tracks auf das Gerät bringen. Mag sein das die neuen hier bisschen was dazugelernt haben, aber wenn man mal ein Wahoo Elemnt Bolt (und jetzt den V2) besitzt, dann will man nichts anders mehr. Der ist schnell eingerichtet, alles geht OTA über´s Smartphone, zum Teil reicht auch eine direkte Verbindung mit dem WLAN. Der Bolt v1 läuft bei mir jetzt 4 Jahren unauffällig. Wenn der schlapp macht, dann wird es ein Bolt v2, da kann Garmin noch so Kracherschnäppchen raushauen...


----------



## xlacherx (1. Dezember 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Wie viel hat denn der Dirtsuit gekostet? Habe das gar nicht mitbekommen. Hatte mir dann den Singletrack für 180 bei Bike Boarder besorgt


Irgendwo gabs auch die SFD Version für unter 300€. Is echt zu empfehlen das Ding.


----------



## Permafrost (1. Dezember 2021)

Gibt’s Heuer eigentlich Adventskalender? Weis jemand was?


----------



## herbstl78 (1. Dezember 2021)

bei Bike-Discount gibts einmal einen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (1. Dezember 2021)

Mal ne Frage an die Dirtsuit Besitzer - wie handhabt ihr die kurzen Hosenbeine im Winter?
Vor allem noch mit Schonern... ?


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Dezember 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Dirtsuit Besitzer - wie handhabt ihr die kurzen Hosenbeine im Winter?
> Vor allem noch mit Schonern... ?


mein Dirtsuit hat da keine Handhabe, der is immer kurz.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (1. Dezember 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Dirtsuit Besitzer - wie handhabt ihr die kurzen Hosenbeine im Winter?
> Vor allem noch mit Schonern... ?


Wenn ich den im Winter nutze, zieh ich eine lange Laufhose drunter.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (1. Dezember 2021)

Lutsch schrieb:


> BC versandkostenfrei, probiert mal folgenden: DX9BFS86


Funktioniert noch immer


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Dezember 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Funktioniert noch immer


Wie das? Datums unabhängig?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (1. Dezember 2021)

Hat eben funktioniert
War selbst überrascht


----------



## s3pp3l (1. Dezember 2021)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...Faltreifen-2er-Set-p85837/?v=125924-black-tan

Specialized Ground Control 2er Set,  -44%


----------



## xlacherx (2. Dezember 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Dirtsuit Besitzer - wie handhabt ihr die kurzen Hosenbeine im Winter?
> Vor allem noch mit Schonern... ?


DirtSuit SFD is dein Freund ;-) 
Da kannst Arme und Beiden Abzippen. 

Aber ja, unter 0 Grad bin ich auf jeden Fall auch Langbeinig unterwegs.


----------



## xrated (2. Dezember 2021)

Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




frage mich gerade ob der wegen dem Gewicht nicht etwas unkomfortabel sein könnte weil zu steif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (2. Dezember 2021)

Ja, so'n bisschen flex in der Stange kann ganz komfortabel sein.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Dezember 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker | Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles
> ...


Ich hab den am Rad, finde den schon relativ steif im Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen Alu Lenkern. Hab keinen Vergleich zu anderen Carbon Lenkern.


----------



## Aldar (2. Dezember 2021)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ich hab den am Rad, finde den schon relativ steif im Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen Alu Lenkern. Hab keinen Vergleich zu anderen Carbon Lenkern.


Dann ist das keine einbildung meiner seits, hatte mir den auch geholt weil Carbon angeblich komfortabler ist. Bei dem scheints aber nicht so zu sein. finden den auch bockhart im vergleich zu Alulenkern


----------



## hemorider (2. Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte immer Angst vor Plaste Lenkern, aber seit ich den Vector Alu gegen Plaste getauscht habe muss ich sagen "der ist sehr angenehm vom Flex"


----------



## Bindsteinracer (2. Dezember 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Hat einer von den GX AXS Bestellern bei Bike24 ne Lieferankündigung erhalten? Habe gestern gekauft und der Status der Bezahlung bei PayPal ist noch "offen" und ich habe nur ne Eingangsbestätigung. Im Shop ist das GX AXS Upgrade Kit nicht mehr auffindbar... Wäre nicht das erste Schnäppchen was storniert wird!?


Kam heute an😁


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Dezember 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> Dann ist das keine einbildung meiner seits, hatte mir den auch geholt weil Carbon angeblich komfortabler ist. Bei dem scheints aber nicht so zu sein. finden den auch bockhart im vergleich zu Alulenkern


Finde den auch ziemlich hart, allerdings hab ich mich daran gewöhnt. Finde die dadurch resultierende Lenkpräzision dafür top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (2. Dezember 2021)

Finde es mit dem Horizon genau andersrum. Komfortabler als alles aus Alu vorher und der flext auch mehr als Carbonlenker, die ich sonst so gefahren bin. War lustigerweise damals u.a. der Grund für den (Test)Kauf, weil ich das in mehreren Reviews gelesen hatte, dass der so komfortabel ist ohne Lenkpräzision zu vermissen. Hatte mir daher auch noch einen fürs Zweitrad gekauft nach dem ersten Testlenker und bin da mit beidem (erst Enduro, dann auch Pumptrack-Hardtail) sehr zufrieden 

Beide allerdings in Maximalausprägung, sprich 38mm Rise und einmal 800 und einmal 780mm Breite. Und ich bin jetzt auch knapp 3-stellig vom Gewicht und belaste da entsprechend gut. Für jemanden mit 60-70 kg, weniger Rise und Breite kann das durchaus ein komplett anderes Empfinden bzw. Fahrerlebnis sein. Die Infos fehlen bei solchen Aussagen ja leider oft. Finde zB auch das die Lenker einen besonders guten Job bei solchen Mikrovibrationen machen, wo Federung bzw. Dämpfung noch gar nicht arbeiten. Hatte vorher gern verspannte Handgelenke und Hände und auch früher einsetzenden Armpump, dass ist mit dem Horizon deutlich besser geworden obwohl die Lenkergeo gleich blieb bis auf 18mm mehr Rise am Enduro.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (2. Dezember 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker | Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles
> ...


Hab den auch und finde Ihn sogar angenehmer als Beispielsweise den BEAST. Ist aber immer sehr individuell.


----------



## xrated (2. Dezember 2021)

toastet schrieb:


> Beide allerdings in Maximalausprägung, sprich 38mm Rise und einmal 800 und einmal 780mm Breite. Und ich bin jetzt auch knapp 3-stellig vom Gewicht und belaste da entsprechend gut. Für jemanden mit 60-70 kg, weniger Rise und Breite kann das durchaus ein komplett anderes Empfinden bzw. Fahrerlebnis sein.


Bin leider am anderen Ende mit 12mm Rise. Fand den nicht zuletzt auch interessant wegen meinem Mullet Umbau um das Cockpit tiefer zu legen. Habe derzeit den Newmen mit 10mm und 760mm montiert, der ja eigentlich nicht für Bikepark gedacht ist. Der Newmen hat 8/8° und der Nukeproof 9/6° also dürfte der nicht so weit weg sein.


----------



## frogmatic (3. Dezember 2021)

2x -10% Codes auf nicht reduzierte Artikel für maciag-offroad.de:
P8#DFWFHSD21
P8VFWFB12SEN


----------



## luftschaukel (3. Dezember 2021)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Also bike24 ist schon echt super kulant. Das Black Friday Angebot vom Dirtlej Suit geholt und heute nach Ankunft des Paketes leider gemerkt dass Größe L, dank Homeoffice doch zu klein ist. Ein Anruf später ist Größe XL zum gleichen Kurs auf dem Weg zu mir....
> 
> Btw: Jemand Interesse an nem Dirtlej  Dirtsuit in Größe L?


 Bei mir bei BC mit den fiveTen Schuhen das gleiche. 😉😂


----------



## mike79 (3. Dezember 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Bei mir bei BC mit den fiveTen Schuhen das gleiche. 😉😂


Deine Füße sind dank homeoffice fetter geworden??


----------



## Poldi78 (3. Dezember 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hab einen XL gekauft - nach dem nächsten Lockdown pass ich da rein 😂


Hmm...heute ist der XL angekommen. Keine Ahnung, bei wem die Maße nehmen... gefühlt fehlen zwischen L und XL zwei Kleidungsgrößen...  Mal sehen was @TCaad10 in seiner Aufbau-Biographie von seinen Platzangst-Strampler berichten wird....
Dann probier ich den vielleicht aus Mal aus. Von der Qualität her hat der Dirtlej sich auf jeden Fall top angefühlt.


----------



## beutelfuchs (3. Dezember 2021)

Hat wer den aktuellen BC Code?


----------



## Blaubarschbub (3. Dezember 2021)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hat wer den aktuellen BC Code?





MadCyborg schrieb:


> BC versandkostenfrei heute: ZAVFFM7T


----------



## MadCyborg (3. Dezember 2021)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Hat wer den aktuellen BC Code?


ZAVFFM7T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (3. Dezember 2021)

nice, dank euch!


----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2021)

Moin!

Kann mir jemand was zu den Spezi Ground Control bei BC sagen. Leider steht nix zur Karkasse oder dem Jahrgang :-(








						bike-components
					

Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Reifen - 29" Reifen im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...




					www.bike-components.de
				




Robert


----------



## ma1208 (4. Dezember 2021)

Da steht doch die 60 tpi Karkasse. Ich kenne mich bei denen nicht so aus, aber ist das nicht die dünne XC-Karkasse?


----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Da steht doch die 60 tpi Karkasse. Ich kenne mich bei denen nicht so aus, aber ist das nicht die dünne XC-Karkasse?


"Leider" gibts bei denen diverse Karkassen mit 60 TPI.  Ist das die Control oder Grid Karkasse?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (4. Dezember 2021)

Ground Control 2Bliss Ready | Specialized.com
					

Mit dem Ground Control 2Bliss Ready bieten wir einen ungemein vielseitigen MTB-Reifen. Ob, Trail, Tour oder XC, der Ground Control 2Bliss Ready punktet immer dann, wenn der Untergrund nach einem traktionsstarken Profil verlangt. Mit Hilfe der Finiten Elemente-Analyse haben wir den Rollwiderstand...




					www.specialized.com


----------



## ma1208 (4. Dezember 2021)

GRID ist ja nur eine verstärkte Seitenwand, keine andere (Grund)-Karkasse. Ich glaube es würde immer dabai stehen, wenn es Grid wäre. Außerdem gibt es glaube ich die Skin-wall nicht mit GRID.


----------



## dino113 (4. Dezember 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> GRID ist ja nur eine verstärkte Seitenwand, keine andere (Grund)-Karkasse. Ich glaube es würde immer dabai stehen, wenn es Grid wäre. Außerdem gibt es glaube ich die Skin-wall nicht mit GRID.


Richtig. 
Das ist die XC Karkasse beim BC Angebot


----------



## ekm (4. Dezember 2021)

Die Skinwall sind zwischen S-Works und Control einzuordnen. Es sind auch nicht die ganz neuen Modelle (T5, T7 etc.) sondern die Gripton davor.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (4. Dezember 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1382725


----------



## null-2wo (4. Dezember 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1382725


das geht auch mit rohrreiniger ☝️


----------



## seblubb (4. Dezember 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> das geht auch mit rohrreiniger ☝️





null-2wo schrieb:


> erzähl das nicht dem @KHUJAND , der kann sowas gar nicht leiden


----------



## fzn (5. Dezember 2021)

lt1000 schrieb:


> Hi Hille2001,
> 
> ich habe gerade eine 18 Euro "SHIMANO CN-HG901-11" ausgepackt, die Verpackung war zumindest vom Original nicht zu unterscheiden.
> 
> ...


Habe auch eine solche doppelseitig beschriftete (von ebay......) - kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die n minderwertiger fake ist? Laufrichtung war nicht feststellbar, obwohl die CN-HG901-11 ja definitiv eine Laufrichtung haben soll..?

Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Remux (5. Dezember 2021)

Jemand BC versandkostenfrei?


----------



## Schmalte (5. Dezember 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Jemand BC versandkostenfrei?


Bräuchte auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (5. Dezember 2021)

Meinen Kindern bringe ich gerade einigermaßen erfolgreich bei (KOMMA) in vollständigen Sätzen nach Dingen zu fragen.


----------



## maxito (5. Dezember 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Meinen Kindern bringe ich gerade einigermaßen erfolgreich bei in vollständigen Sätzen nach Dingen zu fragen.


was ist letzte Preis?


----------



## seblubb (5. Dezember 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Meinen Kindern bringe ich gerade einigermaßen erfolgreich bei in vollständigen Sätzen nach Dingen zu fragen.


'piss dich Alde!


----------



## Catsoft (5. Dezember 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> 'piss dich Alde!


Du bist so ein Andy


----------



## seblubb (5. Dezember 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Du bist so ein Andy


HALT STOPP!😡
ES IST OBST IM HAUS!1!!!1ELF!!1!1


----------



## danimaniac (5. Dezember 2021)

Pass mir mit den Putzmitteln auf!


----------



## HabeDEhre (5. Dezember 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> HALT STOPP!😡
> ES IST OBST IM HAUS!1!!!1ELF!!1!1


Bio ist für mich Abfall


----------



## Schmalte (5. Dezember 2021)

Heute bei Gutscheintausch: Der schnäppchenjagende Schmalte auf der Suche nach dem kostenlosen Versand. Wird ihn jemand mit einem Gutscheincode glücklich machen?


----------



## seblubb (5. Dezember 2021)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Heute bei Gutscheintausch: Der schnäppchenjagende Schmalte auf der Suche nach dem kostenlosen Versand. Wird ihn jemand mit einem Gutscheincode glücklich machen?


 





						Suche/Biete Gutscheine
					

Damit der Schnäppchenjägerthread nicht immer mit den Gutscheinanfragen/-angeboten überschwemmt wird wäre es super wenn Anfragen/Angebote hier eingestellt werden.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## isartrails (5. Dezember 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Meinen Kindern bringe ich gerade einigermaßen erfolgreich bei in vollständigen Sätzen nach Dingen zu fragen.


Von wem lernen sie Kommasetzung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (5. Dezember 2021)

fzn schrieb:


> Habe auch eine solche doppelseitig beschriftete (von ebay......) - kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die n minderwertiger fake ist? Laufrichtung war nicht feststellbar, obwohl die CN-HG901-11 ja definitiv eine Laufrichtung haben soll..?
> 
> Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


wo ist denn der Ursprungstext her?
119.85 hatte ich auch bei einer XT 12fach abgelesen und die war garantiert echt.

Gibts bei SRAM X01 Ketten auch Fälschungen?


----------



## danimaniac (5. Dezember 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Von wem lernen sie Kommasetzung?


Jedenfalls nicht von mir... Aber das gesprochene Wort funktioniert schonmal ganz gut, ausser beim Kleinsten: da ist mehr "Wääh... Versandkostenfrei.. wäääää"


----------



## null-2wo (5. Dezember 2021)

wie isn der lidl-monageständer so, kann der was?


----------



## mike79 (5. Dezember 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wie isn der lidl-monageständer so, kann der was?


Gibt's den wo Versandkostenfrei??


----------



## Mayners (5. Dezember 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wie isn der lidl-monageständer so, kann der was?


Hab den jetzt nen knappes Jahr im Einsatz. Auch für mein Husky mit 25kg.
Da wird's aber schon etwas instabil


----------



## kleinMarkus (5. Dezember 2021)

Bei Alltricks gibt es den Park Tool 10,3 für 170,99 Versandkostenfrei 









						Park Tool PCS-10.3 Deluxe Reparaturständer für Heimwerker Blau um     229,99 € statt     427,95 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de


----------



## danimaniac (5. Dezember 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> was ist letzte Preis?


Das heisst 
Läste Prais?

Wenn dann noch nix am Preis geht noch eine Nachricht schicken mit "komm schon Brudah..."
Wenn dann am Preis nix geht eine Beleidigung, an besten irgendwas mit "Huso" oder Ähnliches...
Bitte, Danke. Willkommen bei eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## hw_doc (5. Dezember 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Das heisst
> Läste Prais?
> 
> Wenn dann noch nix am Preis geht noch eine Nachricht schicken mit "komm schon Brudah..."
> ...



Falshcer Fadne! Gugst hia:




__





						"Was letzte Preis?" - Vorhölle Kleinanzeigen
					

Mittlerweile sind mir hier zu viele Schwachköppe unterwegs. Meine Ignore-Liste wurde mit jedem Tag umfangreicher. Deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen im Forum nix mehr zu schreiben und meine bisherigen Beiträge, da sie mein geistiges Eigentum sind, so gut es geht zu löschen.  Für alle anderen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Matcher (5. Dezember 2021)

kleinMarkus schrieb:


> Bei Alltricks gibt es den Park Tool 10,3 für 170,99 Versandkostenfrei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Probikeshop gleiches Angebot. Vermutlich auch ein Shope aus Frankreich bzw. der selbe wie Alltricks. Achtung bei den Rücksendekosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (5. Dezember 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Das heisst
> Läste Prais?
> 
> Wenn dann noch nix am Preis geht noch eine Nachricht schicken mit "komm schon Brudah..."
> ...


hab ich noch nie erlebt. vielleicht wird hier und da völlig falsch in den wald hineingerassistelt.


----------



## danimaniac (5. Dezember 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> hab ich noch nie erlebt. vielleicht wird hier und da völlig falsch in den wald hineingerassistelt.


Auch .... @hw_doc hat den richtigen Faden ja schon benannt


hw_doc schrieb:


> Falshcer Fadne! Gugst hia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe das schon mehrfach erlebt.


----------



## isartrails (5. Dezember 2021)

Auf EBay Kleinanzeigen nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Im Bikemarkt hingegen kam mir schon der eine oder andere Proll unter.


----------



## isartrails (6. Dezember 2021)

fzn schrieb:


> Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


Nicht wirklich. 
Bin vor dem Bestellen mißtrauisch geworden und hab dem Verkäufer ne Frage gestellt. Es kam dann eine völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Textbaustein-Antwort, aus der klar wurde, dass da was nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht.


----------



## Diddo (6. Dezember 2021)

fzn schrieb:


> Habe auch eine solche doppelseitig beschriftete (von ebay......) - kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die n minderwertiger fake ist? Laufrichtung war nicht feststellbar, obwohl die CN-HG901-11 ja definitiv eine Laufrichtung haben soll..?
> 
> Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


Wie sieht denn die Verpackung aus oder gibt es das Angebot noch?


----------



## maxito (6. Dezember 2021)

Meine GX Kette wurde gerade storniert, hatte sie am 31. Juli bei Amazon bestellt. "Aufgrund mangelnder Verfügbarkeit." Können die Shopbetreiber so etwas nach gutdünken machen?
Ist ja wie bei der Börse mit Optionsscheinen, nur dass der Händler aussteigen kann. Jetzt ein Angebot unter Marktpreis machen in der Hoffnung, dass man das Produkt in der Zukunft günstiger erwerben kann. Falls nicht wird einfach storniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (6. Dezember 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> Meine GX Kette wurde gerade storniert, hatte sie am 31. Juli bei Amazon bestellt. "Aufgrund mangelnder Verfügbarkeit." Können die Shopbetreiber so etwas nach gutdünken machen?
> Ist ja wie bei der Börse mit Optionsscheinen, nur dass der Händler aussteigen kann. Jetzt ein Angebot unter Marktpreis machen in der Hoffnung, dass man das Produkt in der Zukunft günstiger erwerben kann. Falls nicht wird einfach storniert.



Warum kommt diese Frage eigentlich immer wenn ein Schnäppchen storniert wurde??


----------



## maxito (6. Dezember 2021)

wenn ein echter Bikeshop mehr Bestellungen annimmt als er direkt liefern kann, bekomme ich nach wenigen Tagen die Stornierung. Das kann passieren und das verstehe ich.
Wenn wie bei mir über Amazon immer wieder meine Liefertermin verschoben wird und nach fast einem halben Jahr storniert, sieht das nach einem ganz anderen Geschäftsmodell aus. Aktuell könnte ich die gleiche Kette dort auch wieder direkt kaufen.


----------



## Pedaldancer (6. Dezember 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wie isn der lidl-monageständer so, kann der was?


Für Rennrad, Gravel, Fully bis 14kg (alles ohne Motor ) völlig unauffällig im Betrieb. 
Ich find ne völlig ausreichend, hab mein Gravel komplett damit aufgebaut.
Für den Kurs echt gut. Klappern tut bei mir nichts. Und  ich wickele immer ein Tuch um die Sattelstütze wo die Kunststoffklemmung hin soll.


----------



## danimaniac (6. Dezember 2021)

@null-2wo ich hoffe die Informationen reichen dir um endlich (mal irgend)eine fundierte Entscheidung treffen zu können


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Dezember 2021)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Für Rennrad, Gravel, Fully bis 14kg (alles ohne Motor ) völlig unauffällig im Betrieb.
> Ich find ne völlig ausreichend, hab mein Gravel komplett damit aufgebaut.
> Für den Kurs echt gut. Klappern tut bei mir nichts. Und  ich wickele immer ein Tuch um die Sattelstütze wo die Kunststoffklemmung hin soll.


Bin Mal gespannt was bei meinem passiert, wenn die 25 kg E-Kiste dran gehängt wird.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Dezember 2021)

Mayners schrieb:


> Hab den jetzt nen knappes Jahr im Einsatz. Auch für mein Husky mit 25kg. Da wird's aber schon etwas instabil


wie alt isser denn?
auf die idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen 


maxito schrieb:


> Meine GX Kette wurde gerade storniert, hatte sie am 31. Juli bei Amazon bestellt. "Aufgrund mangelnder Verfügbarkeit."


hatte ich ja seinrzeit schon geschrieben, dass die bei amazon recht häufig mit bei bestellung nicht lieferbaren artikeln passiert.


----------



## Fury (6. Dezember 2021)

mnl schrieb:


> Man kann ja locker das 5-fache davon für einen Ständer ausgeben.


Fürn Ständer muss ich jedenfalls kein Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## mike79 (6. Dezember 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Fürn Ständer muss ich jedenfalls kein Geld ausgegeben.


Nur wenn man die Folgekosten außer Betracht lässt


----------



## PST (6. Dezember 2021)

mike79 schrieb:


> Nur wenn man die Folgekosten außer Betracht lässt


Stichwort: Total Cost of Ownership (TCO)


----------



## hw_doc (6. Dezember 2021)

PST schrieb:


> Stichwort: Total Cost of Ownership (TCO)



ROI - in einigen Ländern ist Nachwuchs-Arbeit auch deutlich vor dem 18. Lebensjahr zulässig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (6. Dezember 2021)

wenn es nicht bezahlt wird, dann isses auch keine kinderarbeit


----------



## Fury (6. Dezember 2021)

mike79 schrieb:


> Nur wenn man die Folgekosten außer Betracht lässt


Der kluge Mann baut vor! ☝️


----------



## hw_doc (6. Dezember 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wenn es nicht bezahlt wird, dann isses auch keine kinderarbeit



Wer sagt denn, dass das nicht bezahlt wird? Irgendeine spätere Aufgabe musst Du als Manager bei der Nummer ja auch wahrnehmen - mindestens das Aushandeln der Konditionen!


----------



## Testdriver (7. Dezember 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wie isn der lidl-monageständer so, kann der was?


Das Teil ist Schrott. Selbst mit Montagepaste dreht sich der Kopf bei meinen 14 kg Hardtail mit, wenn ich es an der Sattelstütze aufhänge. Wenn es also ausreichend ist das Bike hinzuhängen und dort zu arbeiten wo es der Schwerpunkt hindreht, ist der Ständer ok. Daher sind auch alle Räder auf den Bildern bei Lidl am Oberrohr befestigt. Die Verarbeitung ist wie beim Preis zu erwarten ist, alles was wichtig ist und kaputt gehen kann ist aus Plastik. Meiner ist mittlerweile auf der Deponie gelandet und wurde durch den Feedback Sports Pro Elite ersetzt.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (7. Dezember 2021)

Du hast das Produkt nicht verstanden.
Es hat eine gratis Pendelfunktion.
Ich empfinde diese immer als sehr hilfreich. Wenn mir beim Schrauben etwas runter fällt, kann ich mich direkt in die richtige Richtung auf die Suche machen.


----------



## sepplmail (7. Dezember 2021)

Das hatten wir hier schonmal: Einfach mit grobem Schleifpapier anrauen und es dreht sich nix mehr.


----------



## Osama (7. Dezember 2021)

Aber Plaste bleibt nun mal Plaste....


----------



## Testdriver (7. Dezember 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Das hatten wir hier schonmal: Einfach mit grobem Schleifpapier anrauen und es dreht sich nix mehr.


Habe ich alles probiert. Hat bei mir nicht geholfen.


----------



## Pedaldancer (7. Dezember 2021)

Testdriver schrieb:


> Habe ich alles probiert. Hat bei mir nicht geholfen.


Meiner tut das nicht... scheint qualitativ schwankend zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (7. Dezember 2021)

Newmi schrieb:


> Newmen-Felge SL A.35 27,5“ (Modell 2020) bei Bike-Components für 59,99€!!


Schade, leider nur mit 28 Loch.


----------



## Mayners (7. Dezember 2021)

Ich denke ich werde mir nun das Tannus Set bestellen gibs nun auch als Tubeless Variante. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Newmi (7. Dezember 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Schade, leider nur mit 28 Loch.


Ich hatte vor einer Woche noch 71€ bei Fahrrad.de gelöhnt! Naja, so ist es halt! 😕


----------



## Homer4 (7. Dezember 2021)

Mayners schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mir nun das Tannus Set bestellen gibs nun auch als Tubeless Variante. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?


Ich fahre es hinten. Reschentour nach ca. 25% Fahrzeit Platten.
Bin komplett mit Platten weiter gefahren. Auf Wurzeln etc lief das mörderisch gut. Bei hardpack natürlich nicht.
Keine weiteren Schäden bekommen.
Im Hardtail finde ich es ebenfalls Klasse. Der ritt wird wesentlich ruhiger.

Hab mir zum Vergleich nochmal rimpact bestellt


----------



## null-2wo (7. Dezember 2021)

Mayners schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mir nun das Tannus Set bestellen gibs nun auch als Tubeless Variante. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?


hab das seit ner saison am enduro-HT hinten. kurzversion: wie cushcore, aber leichter und einfacher aufzuziehen. machen


----------



## Homer4 (7. Dezember 2021)

Interessant dass du es mit CC vergleichen kann. Dann spare ich mir das. Ist auch übelst teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (7. Dezember 2021)

Der tannus Aufkleber sitzt mörderisch fest. Mache ich mir nie wieder Ran. Selbst der Fön konnte nur die erste Schicht lösen. 
Voll unempfehlenswert


----------



## Hans (7. Dezember 2021)

Sorry, falscher Thread 😬


----------



## danimaniac (7. Dezember 2021)

Orbea Alma oder Specialized Epic oder Chisel geht alles mit starrer Gabel


----------



## pytek (8. Dezember 2021)

Hat jemand aktuellen BC Code?


----------



## KnauerinhoFox (9. Dezember 2021)

pytek schrieb:


> Hat jemand aktuellen BC Code?


Immer noch keiner?


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (10. Dezember 2021)

Hallo in die Runde, frage mal an alle neu AXS Gruppen User --> da ich gleich eine neue Kette drauf packe - habt ihr die Kette wiederverwendet? Länge sollte sich ja trotz der anderen Umschlingung des Schaltwerks nicht änder, oder?


----------



## goldencore (10. Dezember 2021)

Da hatte ich mal eine längere Debatte losgetreten. Bei mir war die alte Kette deutlich zu lang.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (10. Dezember 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Da hatte ich mal eine längere Debatte losgetreten. Bei mir war die alte Kette deutlich zu lang.


Danke für die Rückmeldung - von welcher Schaltung bist du gekommen? Was verstehst du unter deutlich und wie hast du gemerkt das die zu lang war?


----------



## goldencore (10. Dezember 2021)

Hatte ein X01 Schaltwerk. Die Kette hing richtig durch. Es mussten 2 oder 3 Glieder raus.
Schau mal hier
Beitrag im Thema 'SRAM Eagle Erfahrungen' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sram-eagle-erfahrungen.824983/post-17713866


----------



## sepplmail (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich habs bereits im anderen Thread geschrieben: 
Dass die Kette zu lang ist erkennst du, wenn das Schaltwerk auf dem kleinsten Ritzel auf Anschlag ist. Es kann beim Schaltwerkswechsel passieren, dass die Kette mit dem neuen Schaltwerk zu lang ist - dann war die Kette aber auch davor schon zu lang. Es ist nur womöglich aufgrund eines längeren Käfigs nicht aufgefallen.
Man legt die Kettenlänge beim Eagle System so aus, dass die Kette auf dem größten Ritzel gerade noch lang genug ist.
Wer die Kette so abgelängt hat, dass sie auf dem kleinsten Ritzel gerade noch gespannt wird, der hat nach einem Wechsel des Schaltwerks womöglich eine schlaffe Kette. Zu lang war sie aber auch vorher schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (10. Dezember 2021)

Super danke für eure Erfahrungen - hilft mir weiter.


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. Dezember 2021)

So wie es in der Anleitung von Sram gezeigt wird, passt es auch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2021)

D
Dämpfer raus und einfedern nicht vergessen.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Dezember 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1385620
> So wie es in der Anleitung von Sram gezeigt wird, passt es auch.


hat jemand sowas zufällig auch für shimpanso?


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. Dezember 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hat jemand sowas zufällig auch für shimpanso?





Bei Shimano  ist es der Sachverhalt genauso ähnlich, nur mA eben bildlich etwas anschaulicher dargestellt.


----------



## isartrails (10. Dezember 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> platt_ziege schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hat jemand sowas zufällig auch für shimpanso?
> ...


Verstehen selbst Shimpansen...


----------



## Brewmaster (11. Dezember 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Verstehen selbst Shimpansen...


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, denn Shimpansen hätten dies selbst herausgefunden.


----------



## JDEM (12. Dezember 2021)

Krischmi schrieb:


> Lezyne Pocket Drive für 20,60€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre ein Hammerpreis - aber ist nur fürs Vorderrad...


----------



## AnAx (12. Dezember 2021)

Krischmi schrieb:


> und ein Non Boost Laufradsatz DT Swiss M 1700 für 241,93€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich da 'Laufradsatz' auswähle statt 'Vorderrad', wird 480,92€ angezeigt. Bei dir anders @Krischmi ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Dezember 2021)

nein - den LRS gibt es ab 480€


----------



## seblubb (12. Dezember 2021)

Ihr müsst den Code "Krischmidasauchbilliger?" eingeben dann klappt's


----------



## zuz (12. Dezember 2021)

Wenn es ein unfahrbarer 27,5er satz m1700 in boost sein darf - günstig hier: https://bike-prof.de/DT-SWISS-M-170...-MTB-30mm-Laufradsatz-650b-SRAM-XD-11-12-fach


----------



## xlacherx (14. Dezember 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> D
> Dämpfer raus und einfedern nicht vergessen.


Nerd Lösung Dämpfer Dummy Bauen / Drucken, der Den Hinterbau optimal in Sag-Stellung bringt ;-)


----------



## danimaniac (14. Dezember 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Nerd Lösung Dämpfer Dummy Bauen / Drucken, der Den Hinterbau optimal in Sag-Stellung bringt ;-)


war Stück Holz und zwei Löcher schon?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Nerd Lösung Dämpfer Dummy Bauen / Drucken, der Den Hinterbau optimal in Sag-Stellung bringt ;-)


Ich meinte das Kürzen/ Anpassen der Kette.
Das ist unabhängig vom sag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (14. Dezember 2021)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> Eben genau das riesige Lager ist der Punkt wo ich gehofft hatte Erfahrungen zu bekommen…
> Ich würde es gerne nehmen aber weiß eben nicht ob das dann stört oder egal ist.
> 
> So richtig schlau wirst du aus den Reviews dann auch nicht ☹️





danimaniac schrieb:


> war Stück Holz und zwei Löcher schon?




So? 😂😂😂


----------



## danimaniac (14. Dezember 2021)

Zack fertig - holztail


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Dezember 2021)

Ahh ein BlockShox! Hab ich auch noch rumliegen. Aber mitm Coil reichts wenn ich den Federteller hochschraube und mitm Spanngurt den Hinterbau runterzurre.


----------



## pytek (14. Dezember 2021)

Ist es nicht einfacher die Feder rauszunehmen bzw. auszubauen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Dezember 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1387463
> 
> So? 😂😂😂


Ich hab mal einen aufm Radweg getroffen, der hatte ne Eisenstange so eingebaut. Ich fragte, ob der Dämpfer grad im Service sei.

"Ne, ich fahr lieber Hardtail, daß Fully wippt immer so"🤔


----------



## Kimbo1986 (14. Dezember 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Heute gibt es 24% Rabatt auf alles im
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was für ein fake mit 24% ....  auf 130,99 ,  3,89€ rabatt mit XMAS2021 , knapp vorbei an 24% 😅


----------



## md82 (14. Dezember 2021)

Kimbo1986 schrieb:


> was für ein fake mit 24% ....  auf 130,99 ,  3,89€ rabatt mit XMAS2021 , knapp vorbei an 24% 😅



Warenwert163,60 EURRabattcoupon „XMAS2021“-4,91 EUR

Sind wirklich nur ganz knapp an 24% vorbei...    😁


----------



## Flo7 (14. Dezember 2021)

Vlt war die Aktion gestern? Der Post war zumindest gestern auf Insta...


----------



## Jones_D (14. Dezember 2021)

Tillus schrieb:


> Extra Mountainbike Carbon Rahmen Set RockShox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT
> 
> 
> Einen langen Reach, 64° Lenkwinkel und ein tiefliegendes Tretlager sorgen dafür, dass die Musik im vorderen Bereich spielt. Der Hinterbau mit kurzen Kettenstreben gibt dem Extra Verspieltheit und Agilität. Damit ist aber...
> ...


Seit wann gibt es denn die Arc8 Rahmen bei einem Händler? Schade nur dass es nur den Extra Rahmen gibt


----------



## metalbks (14. Dezember 2021)

Gibts schon länger...zB Bicycle Workshop in BaWü. Ich meine aber die Preise waren quasi jene "reduzierten".



			https://instagram.com/bicycle.workshop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (14. Dezember 2021)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es denn die Arc8 Rahmen bei einem Händler? Schade nur dass es nur den Extra Rahmen gibt



Schon länger... Gab am Black Friday auch noch 10% drauf!


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Dezember 2021)

Hat jemand einen Gutschein für kostenfreien Versand bei Bike Components?


----------



## suoixon (17. Dezember 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Heute 21% auf alles im
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Code notwendig oder ist das bereits reduziert?


----------



## hirschy (17. Dezember 2021)

Übern Versandkostenfrei-Code von bc würde ich mich tierisch freuen  😁


----------



## luftschaukel (17. Dezember 2021)

suoixon schrieb:


> Code notwendig oder ist das bereits reduziert?


XMAS2021


----------



## luftschaukel (17. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Vlt war die Aktion gestern? Der Post war zumindest gestern auf Insta...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1387604


Ändert sich täglich der Rabatt! Heute sind es 21%


----------



## Obsethed (17. Dezember 2021)

BC Versandkostenfrei

SWRJHTXS


----------



## Blaubarschbub (17. Dezember 2021)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Wollte gerade bestellen Lieferadresse nur Österreich 😫



Hm, zefix. Ich wollte auch gerade


----------



## DeluXer (17. Dezember 2021)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Hm, zefix. Ich wollte auch gerade



Bei Alltricks ist sie verfügbar und die werben ja mit einer Bestpreis Garantie 🤓


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getgotgit (17. Dezember 2021)

Hat jemand einen Gutschein/Code für bycicles.de ?


----------



## getgotgit (17. Dezember 2021)

Hat jemand einen Gutschein/Code für bycicles.de ?


----------



## isartrails (17. Dezember 2021)

getgotgit schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Gutschein/Code für bycicles.de ?


Hast in Englisch geschwänzt...?


----------



## getgotgit (17. Dezember 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hast in Englisch geschwänzt...?


 habe ne amerykanische tastatur y und i sind bei mir vertauscht, muss mich erst dran gewöhnen.


----------



## isartrails (17. Dezember 2021)

getgotgit schrieb:


> y und i sind bei mir vertauscht


Gute Antwort. Gefällt mir.


----------



## EmDoubleU (17. Dezember 2021)

By the way: Waren bei den jeweiligen Tastaturen nicht Y und Z vertauscht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (17. Dezember 2021)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Wollte gerade bestellen Lieferadresse nur Österreich 😫


Bei Interesse kannst an meine Adresse in Österreich senden lassen und ich schicks dir dann nach Deutschland weiter (10 Euro kostet das Paket)


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Dezember 2021)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> By the way: Waren bei den jeweiligen Tastaturen nicht Y und Z vertauscht?!


Das waren die amerikanischen. Das ist ja aber eine amerykanische.


----------



## steffpro (18. Dezember 2021)

Hi, hat heute jemand einen BC Code für versandkostenfreie Lieferung bekommen und kann ihn einstellen? Das popup kommt bei mir heute nicht auf der bc Seite.


----------



## aibeekey (18. Dezember 2021)

mike79 schrieb:


> Bei Interesse kannst an meine Adresse in Österreich senden lassen und ich schicks dir dann nach Deutschland weiter (10 Euro kostet das Paket)








						D-A-Packs GmbH: Wie funktionierts?
					






					www.d-a-packs.at
				






> D-A-PACKS​
> Die        deutsche Lieferadresse für Österreicher!                            Die österreichische Lieferadresse für Deutsche!​
> Kiefersfelden - Innsbruck - Wien​
> Sie        bestellen im Nachbarland?​Mit uns überquert Ihr Paket problemlos        die Grenze, Sie sparen dabei Zeit und bis zu 70% Versandkosten!​
> Lassen        Sie sich ihr Paket an unsere deutsche oder österreichische Filiale senden – Wir bringen es dann über die        Grenze in unsere Filiale im Nachbarland. Von dort können Sie es abolen. Oft noch am selben Tag! Weiterversand        nach Hause ist natürlich auch möglich.​


----------



## imun (19. Dezember 2021)

Meint ihr es gibt zu Weihnachten bei BC nen Gutschein mit 10% auf alles?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Meint ihr es gibt zu Weihnachten bei BC nen Gutschein mit 10% auf alles?


Eher 25%....


----------



## imun (19. Dezember 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Eher 25%....


Das wäre doch super


----------



## danimaniac (19. Dezember 2021)

24%
Man man man 
Plus Versand


----------



## HabeDEhre (19. Dezember 2021)

Mit vorheriger stillschweigender Preiserhöhung um 26%. Inflationsausgleich undso 😉


----------



## Flo7 (19. Dezember 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Meint ihr es gibt zu Weihnachten bei BC nen Gutschein mit 10% auf alles?



Was Aktionen bei BC betrifft, waren die heuer, abgesehen vom Gabel-Sale, sehr schwach unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (19. Dezember 2021)

Unverschämt. Könnten ihr Zeug echt Mal verschenken 🤬


----------



## Flaminski (19. Dezember 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Unverschämt. Könnten ihr Zeug echt Mal verschenken 🤬


Nee, hör auf! Was meinst du, was dann wieder in den Foren los los wäre: "Nicht genug Geschenke vorrätig", "Lieferung zu langsam", "Fehlerhafte (Geschenk-) Artikelbeschreibung", usw.


----------



## toastet (19. Dezember 2021)

Nichtmal nen Adventskalender dieses Jahr. Echter Saftladen. Dabei brauche ich dringend 10% auf meinen neuen Marshguard 






Gibt's wahrscheinlich nur auf Lastenräder den Nachlass.


----------



## Flo7 (20. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> 20% auf 200€ Geschenkekarten bei Maciaq. Maximal 2 Gutscheine/Warenkorb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man die mit diversen anderen -% Gutscheincodes verwenden?

Zb Leo kast -15% und dann noch mal -20%??


----------



## ernmar (20. Dezember 2021)

Laut der einen Rezession auf der Website von Maciag geht das wohl nicht.

"Der Gutscheinwert muss komplett bei einer Bestellung in Anspruch genommen werden, keine Stückelung möglich. Das ist nirgends erwähnt.
Löst man den Gutschein ein, können Rabattcodes nicht kombiniert werden. Warum nicht? Der Geldgutschein, müsste wie Bargeld behandelt werden, nicht wie ein Rabatt- oder Aktionscode.
Auf der Rechnung und im Kundenbereich wird nach Einlösen des Gutscheins nicht mehr der eigentliche Kaufpreis des Artikels angezeigt, sondern der Betrag, der über den Gutscheinwert hinaus geht, verteilt auf alle Artikel im Warenkorb. Das ist sehr ungewöhnlich.
Außerdem wurden mir beim Einlösen des Gutscheins Versandkosten berechnet, obwohl meine Bestellung über 200EUR lag, da der Gutscheinwert automatisch abgezogen wurde und dann nur noch einige Euros als Endbetrag aufgeführt waren.
Sobald diese Systemfehler behoben sind, kann ich den nett gestalteten Gutschein uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen."


----------



## toastet (20. Dezember 2021)

Wird halt nie passieren die Änderung. Ist jetzt aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich, entweder IT-Unfähigkeit Wertgutscheine und Rabattgutscheine zu trennen oder Kalkül, weil du ja mit dem Wertgutschein eh dort einkaufen musst. 20% und nochmal 20% würde aber schon extrem steil gehen, selbst bei deren Preisen


----------



## Flo7 (20. Dezember 2021)

Achtung!!

Ich hab gerade nachgefragt, man kann keine gutscheincode kombinieren aber man kann auch nur EINEN Geschenkgutschein pro Bestellung benutzen!!


----------



## danimaniac (20. Dezember 2021)

Was für ein Schwachsinn!
Ich würde mir jetzt von der gesammelten Verwandtschaft Gutscheine wünschen, aber so halt nicht


----------



## Flo7 (20. Dezember 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn!
> Ich würde mir jetzt von der gesammelten Verwandtschaft Gutscheine wünschen, aber so halt nicht




Es wurde erwähnt, dass man mehrere Gutscheine zu einem zusammenfassen kann wurde aber nach Rücksprache mit der IT widerrufen!!



> Ich habe das jetzt auch mal Mit den Kollegen aus der IT besprochen und leider können wir Geldwertgutscheine nur bis 200€ zusammenführen. Alles darüber lässt das System automatisch nicht zu. 🙁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (20. Dezember 2021)

> Ich habe das jetzt auch mal Mit den Kollegen aus der IT besprochen und leider können wir Geldwertgutscheine nur bis 200€ zusammenführen. Alles darüber lässt das System automatisch nicht zu. 🙁


Solche Ausreden lieb ich ja. Ein, die IT oder der Algorithmus ist schuld geht halt immer.
Der Gutschein an sich find ich aber trotzdem ganz attraktiv.


----------



## fresh_ozelot (21. Dezember 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Meint ihr es gibt zu Weihnachten bei BC nen Gutschein mit 10% auf alles?


Gibt's für die Frage einen Hintergrund - gab's soetwas in den vergangenen Jahren? 

Frage für einen Freund


----------



## toastet (21. Dezember 2021)

Gab es halt immer im Adventskalender


fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Gibt's für die Frage einen Hintergrund - gab's soetwas in den vergangenen Jahren?
> 
> Frage für einen Freund



Im Kalender gab es am 24.12. (bzw ab 24. und dann für 2-3-4-7 Tage) immer Versandkostenfrei und 10% (erst auf alles, dann auf die Marken im Kalender, wobei das ja trotzdem Shimano, Magura, Trickstuff, etc. waren). Da es keinen Adventskalender gibt dieses Jahr, würde ich aber auch nicht mit dem Rabatt rechnen. Versandkostenfrei ab 50 Euro oder ähnliches, wie letzte Woche bereits, würde ich aber von ausgehen das der Nachlass kommt. 10% eher nicht, aber ist nur gemutmaßt.


----------



## imun (21. Dezember 2021)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Gibt's für die Frage einen Hintergrund - gab's soetwas in den vergangenen Jahren?
> 
> Frage für einen Freund


Siehe über mir


----------



## v_reifen_mtb (21. Dezember 2021)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein Garmin Edge 530 aus dem Amazon Black-Friday Angebot Für 160€? Hab irgendwie die Befürchtung das meins nie ankommt….


----------



## k0p3 (21. Dezember 2021)

v_reifen_mtb schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein Garmin Edge 530 aus dem Amazon Black-Friday Angebot Für 160€? Hab irgendwie die Befürchtung das meins nie ankommt….



Habe meinen zwei oder drei Tage nach Bestellung bekommen. Hatte den aber schon Mittwochs bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (22. Dezember 2021)

v_reifen_mtb schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein Garmin Edge 530 aus dem Amazon Black-Friday Angebot Für 160€? Hab irgendwie die Befürchtung das meins nie ankommt….


Montags bestellt, darauf die Woche Mittwoch geliefert bekommen. 🤔🤷


----------



## alvis (22. Dezember 2021)

md82 schrieb:


> Montags bestellt, darauf die Woche Mittwoch geliefert bekommen.


Bei mir genauso.....


----------



## oldwoodkai (22. Dezember 2021)

meinen Edge habe ich 10 Minuten vor Ablauf des Angebots bestellt 
Liefertermin war von Amazon mit 20.12. angegeben 
Zustellung 14.12.


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Dezember 2021)

v_reifen_mtb schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein Garmin Edge 530 aus dem Amazon Black-Friday Angebot Für 160€? Hab irgendwie die Befürchtung das meins nie ankommt….


Frag doch Amazon... Chat und in 2 Minuten hast du eine sinnvolle Info...


----------



## Homer4 (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann eine Fox 34 29er fit4 2022 für 1104€ bekommen.
Die fit4 will ich auch   
Aber ist das generell ein guter Preis? Momentan schon, ist klar.
Was meint ihr


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich kann eine Fox 34 29er fit4 2022 für 1104€ bekommen.
> Die fit4 will ich auch
> Aber ist das generell ein guter Preis? Momentan schon, ist klar.
> Was meint ihr


Ich finde den Preis gut, habe Ende Oktober das gleiche bezahlt.


----------



## Flo7 (22. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ich kann eine Fox 34 29er fit4 2022 für 1104€ bekommen.
> Die fit4 will ich auch
> Aber ist das generell ein guter Preis? Momentan schon, ist klar.
> Was meint ihr



Zu teuer…

Gab letztens die 2022 Grip2 34 für 1050€


----------



## Homer4 (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann warten. Meine aktuelle trailgabel ist jetzt zum 2. Mal zur Garantie. 
Danach dann was mit Lockout und leicht. Kein RS


----------



## danimaniac (22. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Danach dann was mit Lockout und leicht. Kein RS


Meinst du sowas?








						ENVE Gabel 29" Starrgabel tapered 1,5" | 15x100 mm Steckachse, 685,00 €
					

ENVE Gabel 29" Starrgabel tapered 1,5" | 15x100 mm Steckachse ENVE Produkte haben einen schnellen Aufstieg in der Welt des Radsports erlebt Sogar bei den gr




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Homer4 (23. Dezember 2021)

Negativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (23. Dezember 2021)

Gibt es noch einen Code für Maciag?
Der von Leo und der XMAS15 geht nicht mehr


----------



## imun (24. Dezember 2021)

Iwie funzt das mit RCZ Anders als bei Dir @Flo7
Komme nur auf 680€ bei AXS XX1 und das andere scheint schon ausverkauft


----------



## Flo7 (24. Dezember 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Iwie funzt das mit RCZ Anders als bei Dir @Flo7
> Komme nur auf 680€ bei AXS XX1 und das andere scheint schon ausverkauft




Hast du die Seite auf dein Land eingestellt und Code RCZG25 funktioniert tadellos.

Übrigens sie haben gerade Xo1 AXS nachgelegt!


----------



## Andi1989 (24. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Übrigens sie haben gerade Xo1 AXS nachgelegt!


Bei mir steht immer noch 'Not in stock - 20 working days'.
Kann man dem ganzen überhaupt trauen? Habe dort noch nie was bestellt.


----------



## Flo7 (24. Dezember 2021)

Andi1989 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht immer noch 'Not in stock - 20 working days'.
> Kann man dem ganzen überhaupt trauen? Habe dort noch nie was bestellt.




Das Zeug ist meistens nicht in Stock, Lieferzeit von 1 Woche bis unendlich alles dabei.

Ja ist seriös der Laden!


----------



## imun (24. Dezember 2021)




----------



## CRacing (24. Dezember 2021)

Weiß jemand ob das X01 Kit auch an der 52er Kassette passt? Anhand der Beschreibung konnte ich nichts finden. Danke!


----------



## Flo7 (24. Dezember 2021)

CRacing schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob das X01 Kit auch an der 52er Kassette passt? Anhand der Beschreibung konnte ich nichts finden. Danke!



Alle AXS MTB Schaltwerke funktionieren mit 52Z!


----------



## md82 (24. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hast du die Seite auf dein Land eingestellt und Code RCZG25 funktioniert tadellos.
> 
> Übrigens sie haben gerade Xo1 AXS nachgelegt!


Und wieder weg....gerade noch im Warenkorb gehabt, eingeloggt...Angebot nicht mehr verfügbar 😭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (24. Dezember 2021)

Andi1989 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht immer noch 'Not in stock - 20 working days'.
> Kann man dem ganzen überhaupt trauen? Habe dort noch nie was bestellt.



Hast du nen Link? Ich finde das erst gar nicht


----------



## md82 (24. Dezember 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link? Ich finde das erst gar nicht


Findest das nicht, weil es ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Flo7 (24. Dezember 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link? Ich finde das erst gar nicht



Aktuell ausverkauft!

Edit @md82  war schneller...


----------



## imun (24. Dezember 2021)

Hab jetzt die XX1 für 589€ bestellt


----------



## Flo7 (24. Dezember 2021)

imun schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die XX1 für 579€ bestellt



Preis/ Leistung ist beim Xo1 besser aber was zählt das schon beim Biken 

Wünsche übrigens allen Usern frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## davez (24. Dezember 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link? Ich finde das erst gar nicht


Ich konnte gerade noch das AXS XX1 Upgrade Kit bestellen; AXS X01 war nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (24. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Preis/ Leistung ist beim Xo1 besser aber was zählt das schon beim Biken
> 
> Wünsche übrigens allen Usern frohe Weihnachten!


Die ist aber nicht mehr da 
Hab die X01 für 640€ grad heute bekommen von Bike24 und dann nehm ich doch lieber die XX1 für 50€ weniger


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Dezember 2021)

hemorider schrieb:


> oder ein 50/10 in Holzklasse für 3359€


Krass , was da für schrottige Anbauteile dranhängen bei den Preisen.
Selbst für 3360 noch zuviel (für mich, lange kein Komplettbike mehr gekauft (2015)).
Da kann man ja wirklich nichts von weiterfahren, und meine Ansprüche sind schon gefühlt niedrig 😀


----------



## Remux (25. Dezember 2021)

Naja bis auf die Bremsen geht das schon. Man bekommt in der heutigen Situation bei fast keinem Rad um die 3000€ viel mehr wenn man Marken wie Cube oder ghost auslässt. Da ich selbst gesucht hatte, das Rad ist in Größe S.

Ich frag mich eher was diverse lackmängel heißt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Dezember 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> Man bekommt in der heutigen Situation bei fast keinem Rad um die 3000€ viel mehr


Deswegen kauf ich auch keins zur Zeit.
Bis die Coronabiker die ersten Bikes wieder abstoßen und streßfrei in Allinclusive Urlaub fliegen können, dann kauf ich denen den  Krempel ab 🙂
Aus Nachhaltigkeitsgründen natürlich 😄


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Deswegen kauf ich auch keins zur Zeit.
> Bis die Coronabiker die ersten Bikes wieder abstoßen und streßfrei in Allinclusive Urlaub fliegen können, dann kauf ich denen den  Krempel ab 🙂
> Aus Nachhaltigkeitsgründen natürlich 😄


Wenn sich bis dahin nicht wieder einige Standards grundlegend geändert haben,  um das Material dem Recycling zuzuführen.....


----------



## Remux (25. Dezember 2021)

@Canyon-Freak 1. falscher Topic und 2. ist das ein S


----------



## metalbks (25. Dezember 2021)

Woher weisst Du das ? 42cm passt zu gar nichts in der Geo Tabelle.

Edit: Wenn man die anderen 5010 aufruft, scheint es ein S zu sein.


----------



## Remux (25. Dezember 2021)

Zum Reach mit 425mm würde es passen 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## piilu (25. Dezember 2021)

Je nachdem wie krass die Lackschäden sind ist es für ein SC doch ein ordentlicher Preis


----------



## shurikn (26. Dezember 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie krass die Lackschäden sind ist es für ein SC doch ein ordentlicher Preis


Habe letztes Jahr ein Occam 2. Wahl mit Lackschäden dort gekauft, war picobello, musste lange nach dem Mini Lackschaden suchen. Abzüglich 10% falls verfügbar sind das echt gute Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (26. Dezember 2021)

Sehe ich auch so. Lackschäden an einem MTB?! Was soll's?


----------



## isartrails (26. Dezember 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 40% auf Laufräder bei Superstar Components


Nur liefern die aktuell wegen Brexit nicht in die EU. Meine Bestellung haben sie storniert.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Dezember 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nur liefern die aktuell wegen Brexit nicht in die EU. Meine Bestellung haben sie storniert.


Steht da irgendwie anders 🤔


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Dezember 2021)

*übertriebene Empörung moderativ entfernt*


----------



## seblubb (27. Dezember 2021)

Bitte nimm dir doch n Moderationsfadnen für deinen rant. Ich möchte hier auf die nächste "Wo iSt mAIhN KraHDis FäHrsAnT Koot?"Post warten, danke 🤗


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Dezember 2021)

Ja, die Moderatoren hier sind recht speziell.


----------



## danimaniac (27. Dezember 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Bitte nimm dir doch n Moderationsfadnen für deinen rant. Ich möchte hier auf die nächste "Wo iSt mAIhN KraHDis FäHrsAnT Koot?"Post warten, danke 🤗


Moderationsfaden ist zu


----------



## seblubb (27. Dezember 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Moderationsfaden ist zu


Schön, dass du _verstanden_ hast, was er mit seiner Tirade anstellen soll 🙄


----------



## ylfcm (27. Dezember 2021)

Möönsch... War doch grad erst Weihnachten. Was is denn schon wieder los hier?



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> dann mit so einem Ton?


Ich geh ja mit dem Kollegen auch nicht immer 100% mit, aber was war an dem "Ton" denn jetzt soooo empörungswürdig? Also empörungswürdig genug für:


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> so kannst du vielleicht  mit deinen Dreckspäns umspringen oder mit deiner Omma [...] billiger gehts ja kaum
> 
> [...]euer Geschreibsel ist vorsätzlich so hingerotzt worden[...]





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Post war es ein Versehen


=> Daher schreibst du - aus Versehen - direkt nochmal im Schnäppchenjägerthread?



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Btw: im die immer noch falsch geposteten Beiträge der anderen Kollegen von Samstag bleiben drin? Das ist da richtig aufgehoben und kein Problem? Na ja, dann!


Btw: so wie ich das sehe, hat Benni bei deinem Beitrag auf eine Meldung reagiert. Ein guter Kompromiss wäre es doch also, wenn du die betreffenden Beiträge melden würdest?


Ich kann den Unmut ja verstehen, aber:


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anstatt morgens halb 11 direkt hier so loszufeuern, vielleicht erstmal n Kaffee trinken und die Augen aufmachen?
> 
> Danke🙋







JohSch schrieb:


> Ja, die Moderatoren hier sind recht speziell.


Ahjo, beim Blick in deine Post- und Verwarnhistorie müsste ich auch feststellen, dass "die Nutzer hier alle recht speziell sind".
Sinnloses Fingergezeige... Was soll das denn bezwecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (27. Dezember 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Was soll das denn bezwecken?


Protipp: alle löschen dann ist Ruhe im Puff 🥸


----------



## ylfcm (27. Dezember 2021)

Danke für die Notbremse, @MikeyBaloooooza.

Hab den ganzen Schmarres mal an einen besseren Ort geschoben.

Hier ab jetzt bitte nur Labereien zum Schnäppchenjäger-Thread. Dankeschee!

Sonstige Diskussionen, Einwände und "fundierte" Cringe-Level-Einschätzungen bitte woanders, per PM etc.


----------



## walfersama (27. Dezember 2021)

Where gratisversandcode


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Dezember 2021)

walfersama schrieb:


> Where gratisversandcode


Kot-Faden ist nebenan


----------



## seblubb (27. Dezember 2021)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Kot-Faden ist nebenan


Nein hier


----------



## Kamelle (27. Dezember 2021)

Hallo trinkt mal ein 🍺 und kommt zur Ruhe
wenn das nicht reicht dann eine🍼
😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (27. Dezember 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nur liefern die aktuell wegen Brexit nicht in die EU. Meine Bestellung haben sie storniert.


Wegen nicht vorhandener Ware oder wirklich generell?


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Dezember 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nur liefern die aktuell wegen Brexit nicht in die EU. Meine Bestellung haben sie storniert.


Hm, da fällt mir ein, die schulden mir seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr die Nano-x Pedale. Muss ich mal wieder nachfragen. 🧐


----------



## isartrails (28. Dezember 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Wegen nicht vorhandener Ware oder wirklich generell?


Die Ware wäre vorhanden gewesen. Ihnen ist der Verwaltungsaufwand zu hoch. Deklarationspapiere in fünffacher Form werden im Zollverkehr gefordert. 
„
_Order Status: Cancelled
Order Number: 000000xxx
Customer Email: xxxxx

Hi there,

Shipping to Europe from the UK is now very different. As the UK is no longer part of the EU, import duty and taxes have to be paid on your order. This is perfectly normal for shipping into another customs union. There is now also a minimum order value of 150 Euros. All orders below this will be automatically refunded and orders cancelled. 

We do highlight this on your order in advance and if duty or taxes are not paid, the item is returned to us upon which, we will refund and cancel your order, unless you inform us otherwise. Please also note that PayPal is not accepted on European orders. 

This is not something we can amend or control, I’m afraid.

Many thanks, SSC.

Transaction ID: xxxxxxxxx“_

Entgegen der Info im Text wurde die Bestellung erst einmal bestätigt und die Zahlung per Paypal ausgeführt. Die Stornierung erfolgte ein paar Tage später. Von einem Mindestbestellwert steht nirgendwo etwas. Im Gegenteil, unter „Shipping“ steht ausdrücklich, dass Kleinsendungen mit Royal Mail durchgeführt würden. Habe sie dann mit diesem Widerspruch konfrontiert, wurde aber nicht mehr beantwortet.


----------



## SilIy (28. Dezember 2021)

Das steht da seit Monaten und darüber ist auch schon ausgiebig diskutiert worden.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Dezember 2021)

Auf meine explizite Nachfrage hin hatten sie damals noch gesagt, dass sie nach Europa liefern und dass da auch keine weiteren Kosten drauf kommen werden. Aber anscheinend haben die da mehr Probleme, als sie sich das vorgestellt hatten.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (28. Dezember 2021)

Am Rande zu den England Bestellungen.
Ich habe mir aktuell eine Vinyl LP bestellt, ca. 30 Euro. Soweit so gut.
Abholbar bei der DHL mit Perso und nochmals ca. 13 Euro draufzahlen wegen diverser Abgaben. Der Pack mit den Begleitpapieren war dicker als die LP.
Also ich muss da jetzt nichts mehr so schnell bestellen


----------



## neurofibrill (28. Dezember 2021)

hat sich mittlerweile erledigt


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Dezember 2021)

Bei Lieferungen aus UK ist alles irgendwie ein großes Chaos geworden. Produkte, die dort hergestellt wurden, _sollten_ eigentlich frei von Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer geliefert werden können.
Händler könnten sich auch bei entsprechenden Portalen anmelden (Import-One-Stop-Shop (IOSS)), womit sie dann die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer direkt erheben könnten, damit dann nichts mehr drauf kommt bei der Lieferung (die Chinashops machen das z.B. mittlerweile so, da seit dem 1 Juli 2021 ja die Befreiung für Kleinbeträge weggefallen ist). Wiggle & CRC machen das glaube ich so.
Im Endeffekt hängt das dann immer vom jeweiligen Händler ab.


----------



## toastet (28. Dezember 2021)

Ist halt mehr ein Wollen nehme ich an. Jetzt die letzten 3 Monate mehrfach in UK bestellt und auch eins gar retourniert, alles problemlos bei Amazon, Wiggle, CRC mit kurzer Lieferzeit und keinerlei Zoll/Ust.

DHL und Fedex wickeln mittlerweile eigentlich alle Sendungen im Zollfalle so ab, bekommst die Zollrechnung per Mail schon vor der Lieferung, easy mit KK oder Paypal abwickelbar und 1-2 Tage drauf ist das Paket da. Fedex liefert aus und schicken ein paar Tage drauf die Rechnung. Ich war schon lange nicht mehr beim Zollamt obwohl viel über USA, Japan, etc. geordert wird.


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Dezember 2021)

Ein Bekannter hat sich einen AirDrop Rahmen in UK bestellt, war innerhalb 5 Tagen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (28. Dezember 2021)

Hab mir rimpact im Set ohne Ventile bestellt, und musste noch 8€ an DHL abdrücken.
Bestellung aus Kanada von 9.8 hat mich auch einiges extra gekostet.
Außer AliExpress, das kommt immer alles für umme. Aber die liebe ich auch, beste Produkte!


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Dezember 2021)

"Für umme" kommt das auch bei Ali nicht, ist nur mittlerweile meistens bereits eingepreist.


----------



## Homer4 (28. Dezember 2021)

Lass mir bitte meine Fantasie


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Lass mir bitte meine Fantasie


Ok, ziehe meine Aussage zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 🙂


----------



## Vogward (28. Dezember 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat sich einen AirDrop Rahmen in UK bestellt, war innerhalb 5 Tagen da.


Und wie viel Steuern hat er auf den Rahmen bezahlt? Danke


----------



## isartrails (29. Dezember 2021)

SilIy schrieb:


> … darüber ist auch schon ausgiebig diskutiert worden.


Wo denn?
Der Mindestbestellwert stand im November noch nirgends. Wenn‘s so wäre, wie du sagst, wär meine Bestellung gar nicht abgeschlossen worden und hätte nicht storniert werden müssen.


----------



## SilIy (29. Dezember 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> Der Mindestbestellwert stand im November noch nirgends. Wenn‘s so wäre, wie du sagst, wär meine Bestellung gar nicht abgeschlossen worden und hätte nicht storniert werden müssen.








						Superstarcomponents - neuerdings 150 Euro Mindestbestellwert für Rest-Europa
					

Eigentlich hätte ich mir dieser Tage eine Sattelklemme bei superstarcomponents in England bestellen wollen. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich mich wegen der Versandkosten erkundigt (ich glaube, 10 Pfund), von einem Mindestbestellwert war nicht die Rede.   Jetzt gucke ich wieder auf deren Website und...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## luftschaukel (29. Dezember 2021)

Vogward schrieb:


> Und wie viel Steuern hat er auf den Rahmen bezahlt? Danke


Soweit ich weis nix, nur Pfund in Euro, hatte dann soweit gepasst


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Dezember 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis nix, nur Pfund in Euro, hatte dann soweit gepasst


So steht’s auch auf der Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogward (29. Dezember 2021)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> So steht’s auch auf der Homepage


Hallo @Simon Katsch kannst du mir das bitte auf der Homepage zeigen? Ich lese irgendwie was anderes.
Will nur nicht extra 20% bezahlen 

Danke


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Dezember 2021)

Vogward schrieb:


> Hallo @Simon Katsch kannst du mir das bitte auf der Homepage zeigen? Ich lese irgendwie was anderes.
> Will nur nicht extra 20% bezahlen
> 
> Danke
> Anhang anzeigen 1394199


Wie ich das verstehe wird bei Versand in die EU die 20% UK Umsatzsteuer abgezogen sobald man das Lieferland angibt. Jedoch gleichzeitig 15-25% Steuer des Landes,in das das Produkt verschickt wird,summiert.somit gehe ich davon aus dass zumindest was Steuer angeht der Preis annähernd identisch ist zu dem was auf der Homepage steht.
Jedoch bei den Zöllen das ist zu beachten(was ich leider übersehen hatte 🤦🏼‍♂️)
Bei Bestellungen in die EU können Einfuhrzölle anfallen. Der zu zahlende Einfuhrzoll beträgt 4,7% auf Rahmen und 14% auf Fahrräder.


----------



## Homer4 (29. Dezember 2021)

Aber so ein airdrop ist schon was extrem feines.
Kaufen ☝️


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Dezember 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Aber so ein airdrop ist schon was extrem feines.
> Kaufen ☝️


Und wie ja!🤙🏻
@Vogward was gönnst dir wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Vogward (29. Dezember 2021)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Und wie ja!🤙🏻
> @Vogward was gönnst dir wenn man fragen darf?


Der Edit V4 Rahmen für die liebe Ehefrau. Aber mal schauen, so ein Starling ist ja auch was feines


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Dezember 2021)

goldencore schrieb:


> Bell Super 3R MIPS Helmet - matte blue/bright blue für 137,99 (alle Größen)​
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1300720.html


Super, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (29. Dezember 2021)

Bei MyDealz geklaut, insofern reiche ich den Dank an den mir unbekannten Poster weiter.


----------



## BigJohn (30. Dezember 2021)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Produkte, die dort hergestellt wurden, _sollten_ eigentlich frei von Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer geliefert werden können.


Zollfrei, die Steuer fällt trotzdem an. Idealerweise wird vorher die britische VAT abgezogen.


----------



## dodos (30. Dezember 2021)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Und wieder weg - ich vermute das war ein Bepreisungsfehler. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Amazon am Ende storniert statt zu liefern.



Warum sollte es ein Fehler sein? Im November gab es mehrere Tage den 530er für 160€. So schlecht sind die Chancen also nicht.


----------



## Bucky2k (31. Dezember 2021)

dodos schrieb:


> Warum sollte es ein Fehler sein? Im November gab es mehrere Tage den 530er für 160€. So schlecht sind die Chancen also nicht.


Möglich ist es, aber Amazon bietet weiter zu 199€ aktuell das Sologerät an


----------



## dodos (31. Dezember 2021)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Möglich ist es, aber Amazon bietet weiter zu 199€ aktuell das Sologerät an


Dafür hatte das Bundle damals trotzdem doppelt so viel gekostet. Das sagt nichts aus, Amazon reduziert fast nie komplette Gruppen, nur einzelne Artikel.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Dezember 2021)

SilIy schrieb:


> Superstarcomponents - neuerdings 150 Euro Mindestbestellwert für Rest-Europa
> 
> 
> Eigentlich hätte ich mir dieser Tage eine Sattelklemme bei superstarcomponents in England bestellen wollen. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich mich wegen der Versandkosten erkundigt (ich glaube, 10 Pfund), von einem Mindestbestellwert war nicht die Rede.   Jetzt gucke ich wieder auf deren Website und...
> ...


Moin!

Wenn jemand eine Sammelbestellung machen will, wäre ich mit 50,-- dabei...


----------



## Nd-60 (31. Dezember 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die 38er um 999€ ist auch net so schlecht! https://www.5mountains.shop/product...loat-38-f-s-160-grip2-factory-boost-15x110-mm
> Anhang anzeigen 1395704


Ist der Laden seriös?


----------



## Flo7 (31. Dezember 2021)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ist der Laden seriös?



Sieht irgendwie nach nem RCZ Reseller aus...


----------



## joergpraefke (31. Dezember 2021)

Auszug aus den Shop FAQ von 5MOUNTAINS BIKE PARTS:

Erhalte ich mit dem Kauf eine Garatie/Gewähleistung?

Ja, Sie erhalten auf alle bei uns erworbenen Artikel eine Garantie/Gewährleistung von 6 Monaten.


Dabei gilt normalerweise: Jeder Händler muss zwei Jahre Gewährleistung (auch Mängelhaftung genannt) auf Neuwaren und zwölf Monate auf Gebrauchtwaren einräumen. Dazu ist er gesetzlich verpflichtet (§§ 437, 438 BGB).

Seriös sieht für mich anders aus... 😏


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Dezember 2021)

Und bei 2. Wahl verweigern sie das Umtauschrecht und bieten Gutschein an🤔

Dafür jetzt noch 20% auf einen Artikel mit Code GOODBUY2021


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (31. Dezember 2021)

joergpraefke schrieb:


> Auszug aus den Shop FAQ von 5MOUNTAINS BIKE PARTS:
> 
> Erhalte ich mit dem Kauf eine Garatie/Gewähleistung?
> 
> ...


Nicht nur normalerweise, sondern das ist so, egal was da in den FAQ steht. In den AGB stehen dann auch wieder die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.
In den FAQ wird ja auch Garantie und Gewährleistung lustig durcheinandergewürfelt. Das sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene Sachen. Eine "Garantie" wird in den AGB übrigens explizit ausgeschlossen (was ja ok ist).

Wenigstens hat er ein Impressum mit einer ladungsfähigen Adresse. Und seine Frau(?) scheint wohl Thermomix-Verkäuferin zu sein.  🤷‍♂️

Nach einem Betrüger sieht das jetzt eher nicht aus. Eher nach nicht ganz so viel Ahnung, was er da eigentlich macht.


----------



## Daniel1893 (1. Januar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ist der Laden seriös?


Ich hab dort letztes Jahr mal einen Rollentrainer als zweite Wahl deklariert gekauft. War alles wie beschrieben


----------



## michael66 (2. Januar 2022)

Normale Gewährleistung,außer auf 2 Wahl oder gebrauchte bzw.neue Artikel aus Demontage.
Hat mit RCZ nichts zu tun,es gibt mehrere Läden die Restposten und Liquidationsware aufkaufen.
Ich weiß es gibt einige Reseller die genau das oder ähnliche Artikel wie auch RCZ verkaufen,die kaufen die Waren der Firmen genauso an.
Ich hab bei 5 Mountains schon öfters gekauft,war alles okay.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Januar 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nach einem Betrüger sieht das jetzt eher nicht aus. Eher nach nicht ganz so viel Ahnung, was er da eigentlich macht.


Also der Shop sieht seit dem Software-Update schon deutlich seriöser aus. Ich hab dort letztes Jahr mal ne Bremse bestellt und vorher den Chat bemüht. Die Antworten waren freundlich und nicht vom Bot. Ware war wie beschrieben. Auf Gewährleistung sollte man bei so einem Garagenshop evtl. nicht angewiesen sein, persönliche Erfahrungen habe ich in der Hinsicht aber nicht.


----------



## davez (2. Januar 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Ghost Lector Fully in M und L
> https://www.bike24.de/p1398858.html


Finde das Teil echt chiq, aber im Forum hat Ghost einen schweren Stand; ob zu Recht oder Unrecht, keine Ahnung


----------



## Newmi (2. Januar 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> SRAM Powerlock Rainbow 12 Fach 4er-Pack 9,99€
> 
> Aber Mindestbestellmenge 2 Stück.
> Also 19,98 für 8 Powerlocks.


Nach den Bewertungen nach, kommt nur ein Schloss!! Obacht!


----------



## xlacherx (3. Januar 2022)

Newmi schrieb:


> Nach den Bewertungen nach, kommt nur ein Schloss!! Obacht!


Naja, screenshot vom Artikel machen und zur Not reklamieren. 
Als Verkäufer ist ja Amazon gelistet. Sprich sollte im schlimmsten Fall ja kein Problem sein zu reklamieren


----------



## Mischpoke (3. Januar 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Finde das Teil echt chiq, aber im Forum hat Ghost einen schweren Stand; ob zu Recht oder Unrecht, keine Ahnung



Im Pinkbike Podcast zum Debrief der Trailbikes kommt das Ghost Trail Full Party gut weg. 

Einen schweren Stand haben hier u.a. auch: SRAM Bremsen, SR Suntour, Magura Bremshebel, Grösse L Geometrien mit Reach unter 480 und noch viele viele andere Dinge. Also...kein Grund zur Sorge☝😅


----------



## goldencore (3. Januar 2022)

Im Video zum Ghost kommt es bei Pinkbike eigentlich gar nicht gut weg.

Womit ich nicht prinzipiell etwas gegen Ghost Räder sagen will. Ich bin noch nie eins gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (3. Januar 2022)

Also ich fahr ein Lector FS Universal, wie sich das Riot macht - keine Ahnung, konnte man vor paar Wochen noch nicht Probe fahren.


----------



## Rick7 (3. Januar 2022)

Mischpoke schrieb:


> Im Pinkbike Podcast zum Debrief der Trailbikes kommt das Ghost Trail Full Party gut weg.
> 
> Einen schweren Stand haben hier u.a. auch: SRAM Bremsen, SR Suntour, Magura Bremshebel, Grösse L Geometrien mit Reach unter 480 und noch viele viele andere Dinge. Also...kein Grund zur Sorge☝😅





goldencore schrieb:


> Im Video zum Ghost kommt es bei Pinkbike eigentlich gar nicht gut weg.



Äh ja danke, ich hab selten (eigentlich noch nie) so nen bike Verriss auf irgendeiner online Plattform oder in irgendeinem print Medium gelesen/gekuckt. Vielleicht war das im podcast eher Ironie. 🤔


----------



## Mischpoke (3. Januar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Äh ja danke, ich hab selten (eigentlich noch nie) so nen bike Verriss auf irgendeiner online Plattform oder in irgendeinem print Medium gelesen/gekuckt. Vielleicht war das im podcast eher Ironie. 🤔



Komisch, vllt hat mir mein kleiner Sohn (Schreihals aufm rechten Arm) auch ein wenig das Zuhören erschwert. Hätte aber schwören können, dass es im Fazit mit einigen weniger guten Dingen trotzdem gut wegkam. 🤔


----------



## grey (3. Januar 2022)

nein, das war bei dir wohl ein podcast aus einer paralleldimension. 
war ein ziemlich vernichtendes urteil bei pb.


----------



## michael66 (3. Januar 2022)

Nur der Preis in Bezug auf die Ausstattung wurde positiv bewertet, ansonsten hat es leider sehr schlecht abgeschnitten.


----------



## marcossa (3. Januar 2022)

Scheint unfahrbar zu sein der Kübel  sagt das mal jemand dem Tomas Slavik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (3. Januar 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Scheint unfahrbar zu sein der Kübel  sagt das mal jemand dem Tomas Slavik?


Beim pb test ging es um die "kleinste" Trail Version. (Es gibt ja 3 versionen von dem Rad) Welches fährt der Slavik? 

... Sry für ot, hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass es hier ja eigentlich um Schnäppchen Gelaber geht.


----------



## marcossa (3. Januar 2022)

Nen Riot Trail mein ich. Hat den Urban DH in Grasse gewonnen.


----------



## Rick7 (3. Januar 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Nen Riot Trail mein ich. Hat den Urban DH in Grasse gewonnen.


Haha geil habs grade nachgekuckt. Auf pb stehts tatsächlich riot trail.


----------



## goldencore (3. Januar 2022)

Ich halte es für ein unzulässiges Argument gegen das Testergebnis von PB, dass irgendein sehr guter Fahrer damit erfolgreich war. Die Kritikpunkte werden doch da sehr sachlich und im Vergleich zu den anderen Rädern, die getestet wurden, genannt.
"Unfahrbar" war deren Urteil jedenfalls nicht. Dann muss man auch nicht so tun als habe das jemand behauptet.
Das ist zu einer richtigen Unsitte im Forum geworden.


----------



## marcossa (3. Januar 2022)

Entspann Dich mal  Ist das Bike schon jemand gefahren? Dann finde ich auch ein Urteil passend. Sonst ists eben auch nur zitieren, verweisen und Geometrieleserei


----------



## JDEM (3. Januar 2022)

Wo bleiben denn die Schnäppchen?


----------



## davez (3. Januar 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die Schnäppchen?


Die sind in Quarantäne bis 2023 😉😂


----------



## goldencore (3. Januar 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Entspann Dich mal  Ist das Bike schon jemand gefahren? Dann finde ich auch ein Urteil passend. Sonst ists eben auch nur zitieren, verweisen und Geometrieleserei


So ein Quatsch! Erstens habe ich über etwas anderes geschrieben und zweitens sind vermutlich wenige Tests so umfangreich und gut wie die Vergleichtests von Pinkbike. Hast du dir das Video überhaupt einmal angesehen und die anderen aus dem Test? Da wird doch detailliert ausgeführt, welche Nachteile die Tester bei dem Rad sehen. Insofern sind ja Leute das Bike gefahren. Mehr als auf deren Urteil zu verweisen habe ich nicht gemacht. Dein Kommentar passt dazu einfach nicht.


----------



## Poldi78 (4. Januar 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> SRAM Powerlock Rainbow 12 Fach 4er-Pack 9,99€
> 
> Aber Mindestbestellmenge 2 Stück.
> Also 19,98 für 8 Powerlocks.
> ...





Newmi schrieb:


> Nach den Bewertungen nach, kommt nur ein Schloss!! Obacht!





xlacherx schrieb:


> Naja, screenshot vom Artikel machen und zur Not reklamieren.
> Als Verkäufer ist ja Amazon gelistet. Sprich sollte im schlimmsten Fall ja kein Problem sein zu reklamieren


Also bei mir sind gerade 8 Powerlocks 12speed im Rainbow Look angekommen.

Angebot gilt auch noch.
Wie @xlacherx geschrieben hat "Verkauf und Versand" durch Amazon, daher ja eigentlich kein Risiko....


----------



## Colt__Seavers (4. Januar 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind gerade 8 Powerlocks 12speed im Rainbow Look angekommen.
> 
> Angebot gilt auch noch.
> Wie @xlacherx geschrieben hat "Verkauf und Versand" durch Amazon, daher ja eigentlich kein Risiko....
> ...


Wenn man nicht gleich 8 Stück bestellen müsste... 4 Stück würde ich mir hinlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (4. Januar 2022)

ich nehme die übrigen 4 Stück


----------



## Colt__Seavers (4. Januar 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> ich nehme die übrigen 4 Stück


Ja hab ich auch gedacht aber ist es dann nur so ein Schnäppchen wenn dann noch Briefversand dazu kommt? 20€ für 8 + Brief
Wieso nicht bei der nächsten R2 Bestellung einfach so viele wie man braucht für 2,50€/Stück?!








						SRAM EAGLE Kettenschloss 12-fach Power Lock silber, 3,25 €
					

SRAM EAGLE Kettenschloss 12-fach Power Lock silber SRAMs bewährte Kettenschlösser für 12-fach Eagle Ketten Kettenschlösser erlauben das Schließen von Ketten




					r2-bike.com


----------



## TearZz (4. Januar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch gedacht aber ist es dann nur so ein Schnäppchen wenn dann noch Briefversand dazu kommt? 20€ für 8 + Brief
> Wieso nicht bei der nächsten R2 Bestellung einfach so viele wie man braucht für 2,50€/Stück?!
> 
> 
> ...


weil man vielleicht lieber einen Großkonzern unterstützt, der hier keine Steuern zahlt 
Und wann verbraucht man 8 von den Teilen, da hat man doch viel öfter schon die Kette getauscht und da ist eigentlich immer einer bei oder bin ich nicht informiert.


----------



## M_Dugy (4. Januar 2022)

gibt´s derzeit keine BC Versandkosten Gutschein Codes?


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Januar 2022)

Ich verwende dir Locks immer so lange wieder, wie ich die Kette benutze.


----------



## goldencore (6. Januar 2022)

Aber, aber das erlaubt SRAM doch gar nicht! Wie kannst du nur?!


----------



## silent2608 (6. Januar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Aber, aber das erlaubt SRAM doch gar nicht! Wie kannst du nur?!


thug life


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Januar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Aber, aber das erlaubt SRAM doch gar nicht! Wie kannst du nur?!


Panzertape. 

Vielleicht ist bei deren Tests bei 1000 mal eins dabei gerissen und sie wollen sich nur absichern.


----------



## goldencore (6. Januar 2022)

War schon klar, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war, ne? 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bollsi (7. Januar 2022)

Hat jemand zufälligen noch einen Volumenspacer für den Fox RP23 daheim rumliegen, den er loswerden möchte? Breite ist zweitranging


----------



## Albireo (8. Januar 2022)

Bollsi schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufälligen noch einen Volumenspacer für den Fox RP23 daheim rumliegen, den er loswerden möchte? Breite ist zweitranging


Sind das die gleichen, wie für den Float CTD? Da habe ich evtl. noch was rumliegen…


----------



## Bollsi (8. Januar 2022)

Albireo schrieb:


> Sind das die gleichen, wie für den Float CTD? Da habe ich evtl. noch was rumliegen…


Glaub der Durchmesser innen ist etwas größer…9,xx mm statt 9…


----------



## Empf4enger (8. Januar 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind gerade 8 Powerlocks 12speed im Rainbow Look angekommen.
> 
> Angebot gilt auch noch.
> Wie @xlacherx geschrieben hat "Verkauf und Versand" durch Amazon, daher ja eigentlich kein Risiko....
> ...



Bei mir kamen heute nur 2 Einzelne an. Mal schauen was Amazon nun macht.


----------



## davez (8. Januar 2022)

Empf4enger schrieb:


> Bei mir kamen heute nur 2 Einzelne an. Mal schauen was Amazon nun macht.


Bei mir waren es acht - wie bestellt


----------



## Entenbraten (8. Januar 2022)

Empf4enger schrieb:


> Bei mir kamen heute nur 2 Einzelne an. Mal schauen was Amazon nun macht.


Selbes Problem.... Mit Amazon telefoniert, am Freitag "Ersatzlieferung kommt", die kam heute.... Wieder einzelne also wieder angerufen -> "scheint wohl ne falsche Beschreibung zu sein ich soll alles zurück schicken" 

Naja dann wohl doch zum MTB Shop um die Ecke und wieder ein einzelnes für die Reserve kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (9. Januar 2022)

Hatte das schonmal jemand, dass man bei R2 was in den Warenkorb legt und es dann beim bezahlen plötzlich teurer ist? 
Die Reverb AXS wird mir für knapp unter 540€ angezeigt. Lege ich die in den Warenkorb, ist das weiterhin so. Möchte ich die bezahlen, ist die plötzlich 100€ teurer.
Ich will die 100€ mehr natürlich nicht bezahlen. 
Wieso ist das so??


----------



## ernmar (9. Januar 2022)

Vermutlich wird dann erst die Mehrwertsteuer addiert.


----------



## kordesh (9. Januar 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird dann erst die Mehrwertsteuer addiert.



Stimmt. Das passt! 
Aber sehr, sehr merkwürdig. Alles andere wird mir direkt im Shop Brutto angezeigt!


----------



## piilu (9. Januar 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hatte das schonmal jemand, dass man bei R2 was in den Warenkorb legt und es dann beim bezahlen plötzlich teurer ist?
> Die Reverb AXS wird mir für knapp unter 540€ angezeigt. Lege ich die in den Warenkorb, ist das weiterhin so. Möchte ich die bezahlen, ist die plötzlich 100€ teurer.
> Ich will die 100€ mehr natürlich nicht bezahlen.
> Wieso ist das so??


Vieleicht ausländische cookies oder du gehst über nen proxy rein


----------



## kordesh (9. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Vieleicht ausländische cookies oder du gehst über nen proxy rein



Eigentlich nicht, nee. War übers Handy, eingeloggt in mein wlan. Da ist alles „Serie“
Die anderen Produkte werden mir auch mit Mwst angezeigt. 
Naja… dann gibts keine neue Sattelstütze.


----------



## Homer4 (10. Januar 2022)




----------



## ekm (10. Januar 2022)

.


----------



## kordesh (10. Januar 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> .



Habe jetzt schon bei Mantel bestellt für 589€
Geht auch klar der Preis. Also geht eigentlich nicht klar der Preis, aber im Vergleich zu den anderen Shops immer noch gut gespart

@ekm du warst zu langsam mit dem Editieren


----------



## Drahtacus (13. Januar 2022)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wo gibt’s die denn?





Eisbein schrieb:


> Da reihe ich mich in die Frage ein. Die Halter die ich im Bus habe, musste ich über den Atlantik amzonieren lassen.





Bensemer schrieb:


> Der ist vom Ali.
> € 14,65  39%OFF | Legierung Fahrrad Auto Dach Montieren Rack Fahrrad Lagerung Transport Gabel Block Montieren Rack Quick Release Steckachse Träger Rack
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt sehr gute Halter hier im Bikemarkt. Damit transportiere ich unsere Räder im Caddy.






						Fahrradträger & Radtransport: 73 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Fahrradträger & Radtransport ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 73 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Bensemer (13. Januar 2022)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr gute Halter hier im Bikemarkt. Damit transportiere ich unsere Räder im Caddy.


Danke. Die habe ich auch gesehen aber da brauch man für jedes Rad bzw. Durchmesser und Breite ein anderes. Bei meinem kann die Rennradgabel in den selben Halter wie die "dicke" Fox. 
Außerdem war mir das zu teuer für bissel Plastik vom 3D Drucker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (13. Januar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> One Up Components Comp Plattformpedale für knapp 40€.


Danke!
Lange darauf gewartet!


----------



## steve73 (14. Januar 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Jetzt auch noch der
> WAHOO - Kickr Headwind
> für 137,97€
> 
> ...


=> wie befürchtet
=> Heute kam die Storno


----------



## TearZz (14. Januar 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Danke!
> Lange darauf gewartet!


Bei chaincycles für 15€ gelistet aber leider gerade nicht lieferbar .
Sind die so gut, weil laut Reviews dafür das die nicht aus Alu sind doch schon so schwer wie manche Alu Plattformpedale.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. Januar 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Bei chaincycles für 15€ gelistet aber leider gerade nicht lieferbar .
> Sind die so gut, weil laut Reviews dafür das die nicht aus Alu sind doch schon so schwer wie manche Alu Plattformpedale.


Grip find ich ähnlich gut wie auf Alu(beide getestet), allerdings war an einem Pedal das Lager nach 6 Monaten platt und das Pedal für die Tonne...
Da hat die Chinakopie bei mir deutlich länger gehalten bei gleichem Grip🙂


----------



## cosmos (14. Januar 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Bei chaincycles für 15€ gelistet aber leider gerade nicht lieferbar .
> Sind die so gut, weil laut Reviews dafür das die nicht aus Alu sind doch schon so schwer wie manche Alu Plattformpedale.


Die sind gewichtsmäßig ok, günstig, haltbar (hoffe ich zumindest), bieten super Grip und man bekommt ein Lager- und Pin-Kit zum Instandsetzen. Für mich absoluter P/L-Gewinner. Für 40€ ein absoluter No-Brainer. Bei CRC waren die am Black Friday für 15€ drin. Als ich das bemerkt habe, waren die schon weg. Ob die überhaupt welche verkauft haben zu dem Preis?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. Januar 2022)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Um Verwechslungen vorzugreifen, das ist der Werks-Abverkauf von Pending Systems / Cube.




OK, das Pending habe ich gelesen, konnte damit nix anfangen, irgendwo habe ich da bikecomponents gelesen, da habe ich mich wohl geirrt. Wahrscheinlich weil der VK bikecomp heisst ... Danke für die Richtigstellung!


----------



## scubasigi_73 (19. Januar 2022)

Hätte wer bitte einen bc-versandkostenfrei Code?

Thx!


----------



## Nd-60 (20. Januar 2022)

PPT schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand einen ganz höflichen Tag erwischt.
> Interessiert mich auf jeden Fall mehr wie dein herablassender Kommentar.



Der Kommentar ist darauf bezogen, dass der Kommentar hier her gehört


----------



## PPT (20. Januar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Der Kommentar ist darauf bezogen, dass der Kommentar hier her gehört


Ist mir bewusst , ändert aber nichts an der unsozialen Art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (20. Januar 2022)

Und es heißt _als_. Nicht _wie_.



Ja, das war herablassend


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Januar 2022)

Ja, Corona nervt, Wetter ist auch k*** zum biken  ... aber seid doch trotzdem lieb zueinander


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Januar 2022)

Chippy schrieb:


> Von Mydealz geklaut:
> MTB Lenker Nukeproof Horizon Carbon V1 (31.8mm x 800mm x 25/38)​Für 56,69€ mit SALE10 Code


Ah jo, welcher Shop?🤔

Edit: CRC


----------



## Chippy (20. Januar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ah jo, welcher Shop?🤔


Ups Verlinkung vergessen. Ist jetzt gefixt 









						Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riserbar-Lenker - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Jaerrit (20. Januar 2022)

Ezibian schrieb:


> Interessiert alle hier ganz brennend.
> 
> Aluhardtailrahmen aus GB zum vernűnftigen Kurs.
> 
> ...


Keine Delivery Options für DE?


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Januar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Keine Delivery Options für DE?


Hast du 1 Geometrie gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (20. Januar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hast du 1 Geometrie gefunden?








Bei 65,5° LW wird das gelbe wohl keine 72° sitzwinkel haben, ansonsten wäre das eh ne Cruiser-Reste-Fic.. Bude, da wäre mir das noch wurscht, hilft mir nur nix wenn ich da nach UK fliegen muss zum abholen 😂


----------



## seblubb (20. Januar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> hilft mir nur nix wenn ich da nach UK fliegen muss zum abholen 😂


Kannst von Frankreich aus Schwimmen. Hab gehört das sei der ideale Sport bei Adipositas 🥸


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Januar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Bei 65,5° LW wird das gelbe wohl keine 72° sitzwinkel haben, ansonsten wäre das eh ne Cruiser-Reste-Fic.. Bude, da wäre mir das noch wurscht, hilft mir nur nix wenn ich da nach UK fliegen muss zum abholen 😂


----------



## Jaerrit (20. Januar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1406547


Probier mal checkout… Hab’s mit 2 Adressen probiert:


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Januar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Probier mal checkout… Hab’s mit 2 Adressen probiert:
> Anhang anzeigen 1406551


Ok, soweit hab ichs gar nicht erst probiert.
Nur Angaben von Lenkwinkel und Bsa 73mm, dann kann ich auch bei eBay Kleinanzeigen kaufen 🤭


----------



## Jaerrit (20. Januar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nur Angaben von Lenkwinkel und Bsa 73mm, dann kann ich auch bei eBay Kleinanzeigen kaufen 🤭


Als wenn Dich das interessiert, hier im Forum kauft nur einer mehr als wie Du, nämlich dieser @Cpt_Oranksch 🤭

So, ich muss los, hab noch Wurst im Auto


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Januar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Als wenn Dich das interessiert, hier im Forum kauft nur einer mehr als wie Du, nämlich dieser @Cpt_Oranksch 🤭
> 
> So, ich muss los, hab noch Wurst im Auto


Kaufen vielleicht, allerdings behalt ich meine Sachen meistens , zumindest länger als 14 Tage🤭


----------



## Ezibian (20. Januar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Keine Delivery Options für DE?


Keine Ahnung. Ich hab da schon bestellt und die Abwicklung war absolut unproblematisch. Kann sich eventuell mit dem Brexit leider geändert haben.


----------



## dinopfugs (21. Januar 2022)

Gestern gab es bei Alltricks ein Force XPLR Schaltwerk für 240, da hätte man besser zugeschlagen oder? Hab kurz überlegt als noch 3 oder so da waren?


----------



## Flo7 (21. Januar 2022)

Bei hibike sind teilweise wirklich gute Preise mit dem 15%!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (21. Januar 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus, als hätten die vor der Aktion überall erstmal 15% aufgeschlagen..


Hab jetzt nicht alles gecheckt, sondern nur die Sachen, die für mich interessant sind. Das Meiste ist nicht wirklich günstig. Für ne aktuelle Fox 34 Factory mit Grip 2 Dämpfer läge man bei ca. 1130€. Das wäre bisheriger Bestpreis. Ne orangene gabs mal kurzfristig bei R2 für unter 1100€ (meine 1049€). Die schwarze habe ich aber noch nirgends günstiger gefunden.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (21. Januar 2022)

Bei Hope Teilen lohnt es


----------



## dino113 (21. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bei hibike sind teilweise wirklich gute Preise mit dem 15%!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1406595


funktioniert bei mir aud die ultimate nicht. auf die anderen Artikel im Warenkorb schon!?


----------



## Flo7 (21. Januar 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> funktioniert bei mir aud die ultimate nicht. auf die anderen Artikel im Warenkorb schon!?



Musst schaun welche in den Aktionen angeführt ist!


----------



## dino113 (21. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Musst schaun welche in den Aktionen angeführt ist!


ist sie. aber verfügbarkeit nur noch im Laden. Vielleicht deshalb.


----------



## Newmi (21. Januar 2022)

HobbyRevoluzzer schrieb:


> POC Kortal Helm für 109€ bei BC. Ist der OHNE mips.
> 
> Finde ich recht günstig…


Bei mir steht 119€, und auch nicht alle Varianten zu dem Preis!


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Januar 2022)

Dämpfer DVO JADE COIL METRIC TRUNNION 2020 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Dämpfer DVO JADE COIL METRIC TRUNNION 2020 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




Hat jemand nen Tipp für ne (möglichst leichte) Feder dafür?


----------



## Homer4 (21. Januar 2022)

Bei 450lbs wog eine fox sls 84gr. weniger als ne 23€ Rockshox-Feder  🤫 
Rockshox passt perfekt bei dvo


----------



## Wip3r (21. Januar 2022)

Spring Clip Jade/Jade X – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				



Mit dem müsste man einen DVO Jade 210/50 wieder auf 210/55 bringen können.



Schnasi schrieb:


> Der Preis ist sehr gut. Schade nur 210/50.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (21. Januar 2022)

Übrigens:





						Jade X
					

Bein Kauf der Feder halt auf die Einbaulänge achten, nicht nur auf den Federweg. Leider wird diese bei den Federn nicht immer angegeben:(




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (21. Januar 2022)

Newmi schrieb:


> Bei mir steht 119€, und auch nicht alle Varianten zu dem Preis!


Ok! Bei mir waren eben alle Varianten für 109€
Da ich aber aus nem 24h Dienst komme, kann sie ch das übersehen haben!


----------



## burn23 (21. Januar 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Dämpfer DVO JADE COIL METRIC TRUNNION 2020 | Probikeshop
> 
> 
> Online kaufen ➤ Dämpfer DVO JADE COIL METRIC TRUNNION 2020 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert
> ...


Die Cane Creek Valt sollen passen, sind relativ günstig und leicht


----------



## Terentius (21. Januar 2022)

Gibt es noch einen aktuellen VSK Frei Gutschein von Bike Components? 

Würde sich für den jetzigen Sale lohnen.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (21. Januar 2022)

Terentius schrieb:


> Gibt es noch einen aktuellen VSK Frei Gutschein von Bike Components?
> 
> Würde sich für den jetzigen Sale lohnen.


habe nur den 10€ Rabatt ab 100€ Warenkorb


----------



## FritzeF (22. Januar 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Giant
> PROWAY STASH MIT INTEGRIERTEM MINIWERKZEUG​für 22,43 plus gratis Versand!
> 
> 
> ...



Suchbild:

Hat stolze 6 Touren gehalten 
Kann ich also nicht empfehlen.
Schade eigentlich, fand die Idee mit dem Minitool ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (22. Januar 2022)

Hält bei mir problemlos. Was ist kaputt bei dir?


----------



## pAn1c (22. Januar 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hält bei mir problemlos. Was ist kaputt bei dir?


Die Flasche rutscht nach unten raus, weil da was abgebrochen ist.


----------



## esmirald_h (23. Januar 2022)




----------



## esmirald_h (23. Januar 2022)

Vogward schrieb:


> 36er Performance Elite Gabel 27.5 160mm mit Grip2 für 488€ mit Code SALE10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Erfahrung mit Wiggle.


esmirald_h schrieb:


> So nachdem die Erstlieferung komplette verschwunden ist die Nachlieferung seit dem 02.12 irgendwo ist und die Express Nach-Nachlieferung  nach fünf Tagen auch verschollen ist ,habe ich storniert nach ca 60 Tagen warten auf nichts 😵


----------



## Tony- (23. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte mit meinen 5 Bestellungen bei Wiggle keine Probleme. Bei der letzten was zurückgeschickt, hat auch funktioniert.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Januar 2022)

vor oder nach dem brexit? Ich hab nach dem brexit dort nichts mehr bestellt, davor hatte ich auch nie Probleme.


----------



## toastet (23. Januar 2022)

weder vor noch nach dem Brexit je Probleme mit Wiggle oder CRC


----------



## Tony- (23. Januar 2022)

Im Dezember die letzte mit der Retoure. Die anderen müssten vor Bexit gewesen sein.


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Januar 2022)

Hatte auch weder vorher noch nachher Probleme.
Gut, hab nach dem Brexit da auch nix mehr bestellt


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Januar 2022)

Nukeproof ARD hab ich bei CRC nach dem Brexit mal bestellt, hat wochenlang gedauert.

Jetzt den D4, schau mer mal...

Dafür gibt's aber glaub ich auch irgendwo einen extra Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (23. Januar 2022)

Ich habe die gleichen Teile dann bei CRC bestellt die waren nach 6Tagen bei mir😉


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2022)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Magura Bremsscheibe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Montigomo schrieb:


> TNC Gesamtpreis für
> 1 Stück 44,80 EUR
> 2 Stück 84,20 EUR
> 
> ...


Bitte bedenken, dass die MDR-P wohl ein Lärm-Problem hat.


----------



## walfersama (24. Januar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bitte bedenken, dass die MDR-P wohl ein Lärm-Problem hat.



Wir haben 4 derartige Scheiben an 2 ekanos und null Geräuschprobleme. 

Welche Geräuschprobleme sollen das sein?


----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bitte bedenken, dass die MDR-P wohl ein Lärm-Problem hat.


Meine Frau sagt auch, ich hätte ein Geräuschproblem…Lügenpresse!


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2022)

walfersama schrieb:


> Wir haben 4 derartige Scheiben an 2 ekanos und null Geräuschprobleme.
> 
> Welche Geräuschprobleme sollen das sein?


Gibt nen Thread irgendwo im Tech-Talk. Ich finde ihn gerade nicht


----------



## sendit89 (24. Januar 2022)

walfersama schrieb:


> Wir haben 4 derartige Scheiben an 2 ekanos und null Geräuschprobleme.
> 
> Welche Geräuschprobleme sollen das sein?


Die klappern mit der Zeit extrem. Gab aber wohl Produktionsschwankungen. Meine wurden von Magura ersetzt, danach habe ich die direkt verkauft. Käufer hat keine Probleme. Ich wollte das "Risiko" nicht nochmal eingehen. Hat sich angehört wie ein Baumarkt-Rad


----------



## xlacherx (25. Januar 2022)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Ich habe die gleichen Teile dann bei CRC bestellt die waren nach 6Tagen bei mir😉


Ich hab ende letzten Jahres auch bei CRC bestellt. ISt Problemlos innerhalb von  einer Woche angekommen.


----------



## rohood (25. Januar 2022)

supperharry schrieb:


> Atlas Air Nackenschutz für 149€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Tests gibt es ja leider nur zwei, jeweils von Onlinehändlern veröffentlicht


----------



## Ezibian (25. Januar 2022)

MC² schrieb:


> und wie kann man da bestellen, die liefern angeblich nicht nach Deutschland, auf Nachfrage per Mail🙄


So wie es aussieht macht der Brexit da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Der Rahmen meiner Alltagsműhle stammt von dem Laden und die Bestellung war damals kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (26. Januar 2022)

Das OneUp Dropper Angebot von @Flo7 funktioniert leider nicht. 
Bike-Components hat mir aufgrund von Zoll 222,50 Euro angeboten.

Also lieber doch bei Alltricks zuschlagen


----------



## Flo7 (26. Januar 2022)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Das OneUp Dropper Angebot von @Flo7 funktioniert leider nicht.
> Bike-Components hat mir aufgrund von Zoll 222,50 Euro angeboten.
> 
> Also lieber doch bei Alltricks zuschlagen



Es funktionierte  aber es ist ihnen ein Fehler unterlaufen.



> Hallo Florian,
> 
> bei dem PriceAlert ist uns ein Fehler unterlaufen.
> Der Preis auf der verlinkten Seite ist Netto, ohne Verzollungsgebühr und Portokosten.
> Wenn man die Sattelstütze dort bestellt, kommt man am Ende auf einen höheren Preis als der für den wir die Stütze anbieten.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. Januar 2022)

Zoll, aus Frankreich?  
Und versandkostenfrei ists bei Alltricks auch...

Naja, aber so kenn ich den BC Price Alert.


----------



## Flo7 (26. Januar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Zoll, aus Frankreich?
> Und versandkostenfrei ists bei Alltricks auch...
> 
> Naja, aber so kenn ich den BC Price Alert.



Es geht um das Stif Angebot aus Uk um 178€  und diesen Preis sind sie mitgegangen!!


----------



## DeluXer (26. Januar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Naja, aber so kenn ich den BC Price Alert.



Das hat bei mir immer Problemlos geklappt im Geegensatz zu Alltricks Bestpreis Garantie.


----------



## Rick7 (26. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt bei Bike Components einen Price Alert mit diesen Angebot machen-> https://eu.stifmtb.com/products/one-up-components-dropper-post-v2-1?variant=30974953652270
> 
> BC geht diesen Preis mit und ist somit nochmal 11€ günstiger



jo leider bei mir auch das gleiche...222, und n paar zerquetzschte.

Schade, für die Kohle hätte man Sie kaufen müssen. Warum kann man die nicht einfach bei Stif bestellen? 
Is England und liefern nicht nach D oder?  
Flo du hast bestimmt eh 10 Stützen rumliegen, überlässt du mir die V2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (26. Januar 2022)

Und mir einen der Stumpy Rahmen


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Januar 2022)

Bademei schrieb:


> Syntace Testsieger Edition
> 99,99 Euronen


Ich hatte lange überlegt, da ich noch den alten Syntace (der Untere) habe und eigentlich keinen neuen brauchte. Da aber bei meinem schon die Anzeige vergilbt und nur noch schlecht zu erkennen war, habe ich dann doch mal bei Bike24 zugeschlagen. 

Die Handhabung ist um längen besser, da man jetzt am Griff drehen und einstellen kann. Was mich aber wundert ist das Messprotokoll, welches erst ab 5Nm los geht. Der Drehmo ist doch 1-25Nm. Warum misst man dann nicht auch ab dem unteren Wert? Wird er da zu ungenau, sodass man die max. 4% überschreiten würde?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Januar 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Garmin Fenix 6S für 303€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat die 6s (OHNE Pro) jetzt nur keine Karte installiert oder kann man auch selbst keine installieren?






						Do Garmin fenix 6s (not pro) has topographic  maps? - fēnix 6 series - Wearables - Garmin Forums
					

A dedicated community for Garmin users to ask questions, provide answers, and share feedback.




					forums.garmin.com
				









						Navigation Neuberechnung nach Streckenabweichung? Fenix 6s - fenix 6 Serie - Wandern und Handgeräte - Garmin Forums
					

A dedicated community for Garmin users to ask questions, provide answers, and share feedback.




					forums.garmin.com
				












						How to: Installing Free Maps on your Garmin Fenix 5/6, Forerunner 945, or MARQ Series watch
					

Some six years ago I did a post on how to add free maps to your Garmin Edge series device. Back then, Garmin didn’t include any meaningfully detailed maps for any Edge devices, you had to buy those separately –




					www.dcrainmaker.com
				









Klingt nach zweiterem, ja dann kann ich ja auch ne China-Uhr nehmen...


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (27. Januar 2022)

rohood schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
> Tests gibt es ja leider nur zwei, jeweils von Onlinehändlern veröffentlicht


Offenbar nicht  
hab ihn mir bestellt und vergleiche ihn mal mit dem Leatt GPX 5.5 - kann ne Rückmeldung geben, wenn de magst.


----------



## goldencore (27. Januar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Offenbar nicht
> hab ihn mir bestellt und vergleiche ihn mal mit dem Leatt GPX 5.5 - kann ne Rückmeldung geben, wenn de magst.


Ich habe mir den Atlas (in M) und den Leatt 4.5 (in L) aus dem Angebot bestellt. Das Paket war innerhalb eines Tages da! So weit schon einmal top. Vorneweg: Ich hatte noch nie einen Neckbrace, insofern bin ich keine gute Referenzquelle. Da ich aber, obwohl ich auf die 50 zugehe, im letzten Jahr vermehrt Spaß beim Springen gefunden habe, möchte ich  (nach zusätzlich  einem Tossy II-III vor 2 Jahren) gerne alles an Protektion an mich dranspaxen, was möglich ist.
Zunächst hat mir der Atlas besser gefallen: Die Schulterpolster sind besser und weiter nach vorne und hinten gezogen, außerdem finde ich das Verschlusssystem deutlich besser als diese schwergängigen Plastikhebel beim Leatt. Die Schulterstraps, die dabei waren sind sehr einfach gehalten und nicht wirklich bequem.
Das Problem ist aber, dass das Teil nicht mit meiner Protektorenweste harmoniert. Man soll ja die Stützen unter der Weste tragen. Dann verschiebt es mir aber die Position und es fühlt sich nicht gut an.

Der Leatt bietet mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten, da verschiedene Keile für den Winkel hinten beiliegen. Insgesamt schmiegt er sich hinten besser an meinen Rücken und passt auch besser unter die Protektorenweste. Zudem ist er gut 80g leichter.
Ich habe den Leatt behalten und den Atlas zurückgeschickt. Von der gefühlten Wertigkeit kann ich keine Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Januar 2022)

Raye Hughes sieht das etwas anders, ist allerdings motorisiert unterwegs.
Und hatte zwischenzeitlich auch einen Wirbelbruch


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (27. Januar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Raye Hughes sieht das etwas anders, ist allerdings motorisiert unterwegs.
> Und hatte zwischenzeitlich auch einen Wirbelbruch


Ist was dran, aus den Gründen hatte ich bis jetzt auch nix um den Hals...
Halt der Klassiker, heftigen Crash gehabt/erlebt und dann aufrüsten wollen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. Januar 2022)

De-Ouh schrieb:


> Für diejenigen hier, die mit Ihren Kids unterwegs sind, sicher interessant:
> 
> Thule Chariot Cougar 2 mit Fahrradset für 444€.
> 
> ...


Haben das Teil und unsere Kleine (9Monate) liebt es! Mit Hängematte, Jogging-Set und Buggy-Set, steht der normale Kinderwagen nurnoch rum. Meine Frau geht regelmäßig damit Laufen und ich demnächst zum Biken. Nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Remux (28. Januar 2022)

obacht bei den Fox Gabeln von rtf, das sind fast alles non-boost Gabeln.


----------



## frittenullnull (28. Januar 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> obacht bei den Fox Gabeln von rtf, das sind fast alles non-boost Gabeln.


wäre ich fast auch gerade rein gefallen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kackboon91 (28. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Bis zu 50% Rabatt auf Fox bei rtf
> zB dhx2 factory 200x57 für 449€
> 
> 
> ...


Passt diese Gabel in mein YT Jeffsy? Aktuell ist eine RS Pike 29” verbaut. Achse 15X110MM BOOST, Gabelversatz 42MM (29").

Es sind unterschiedliche Zahlen, klar. Aber kann man die Gabel trotzdem verbauen, passen machen?
Ich kenne mich hier mit den Standards noch nicht allzu gut aus, entschuldigt meine wahrscheinlich blöde Frage.


----------



## kackboon91 (28. Januar 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> obacht bei den Fox Gabeln von rtf, das sind fast alles non-boost Gabeln.


Ah, jetzt erst gelesen. 

Ich denke dann hat sich meine oben gestellte Frage auch geklärt.


----------



## Rick7 (28. Januar 2022)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Passt diese Gabel in mein YT Jeffsy? Aktuell ist eine RS Pike 29” verbaut. Achse 15X110MM BOOST, Gabelversatz 42MM (29").
> 
> Es sind unterschiedliche Zahlen, klar. Aber kann man die Gabel trotzdem verbauen, passen machen?
> Ich kenne mich hier mit den Standards noch nicht allzu gut aus, entschuldigt meine wahrscheinlich blöde Frage.


Ne geht nur umgekehrt, also non boost Nabe in boost Gabel mit adapter. Weil wenn zu eng, is es zu eng. Da geht dann nur Feile


----------



## kackboon91 (28. Januar 2022)

Sehr schade! Hatte mich echt gefreut über das tolle Angebot. 

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> . Da geht dann nur Feile


Am Flansch auch noch?😄


----------



## Rick7 (29. Januar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Am Flansch auch noch?😄


Freilich 🤠


----------



## Homer4 (29. Januar 2022)

Hat sich jmd. nen Vitus Rahmenset bei wiggle oder crc bestellt bzw ergattern können?


----------



## aibeekey (29. Januar 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Hat sich jmd. nen Vitus Rahmenset bei wiggle oder crc bestellt bzw ergattern können?


Für wie viel war das denn eigentlich im Angebot? Preis auf der Seite ist jetzt wieder bei 2000€, aber eh alles aus


----------



## Homer4 (29. Januar 2022)

Bei wiggle gabs das Escarpe 27,5 für 1850,- mit dem Dps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (29. Januar 2022)

Waren alles normale Preise.


----------



## Homer4 (29. Januar 2022)

Das stimmt. Aber erst mal abgreifen, das war und ist die Kunst bei Vitus. Sind doch gefühlt nie greifbar.


----------



## Goldi03421 (29. Januar 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Die Post verkauft ihre alten t5 und Caddy Modelle. Nix besonderes, aber als Budget Variante...
> 
> 
> https://m.mobile.de/auto-inserat/volkswagen-t5-1-9-tdi-2x-schiebet%C3%BCre-euro4-pfeffenhausen/318629853.html?utm_campaign=SocialSharingmWeb&utm_medium=social&utm_source=Whatsapp



Günstiger als die meisten gebrauchten Bikes zur Zeit


----------



## CrossX (29. Januar 2022)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Günstiger als die meisten gebrauchten Bikes zur Zeit


Hätte er Euro5, würde ich zuschlagen. Gute Basis für ein schönes Wochenendfahrzeug.


----------



## Rick7 (1. Februar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wenn die DUB Kurbel mal wieder nicht aufgeht.
> Längere Knarre 1/2'' für Prime Kunden
> 16,93€
> 
> ...



Geil merci! hab ich gleich bestellt nachdem ich mir bei der letzten Kurbel Demontage (joo war ne dub) wieder einen abgebrochen hab.... kein Bock mehr auf den Mist.  Stand schon länger auf der Liste.
Kam heute auch schon an und macht n soliden Eindruck.

Cheers


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Februar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Geil merci! hab ich gleich bestellt nachdem ich mir bei der letzten Kurbel Demontage (joo war ne dub) wieder einen abgebrochen hab.... kein Bock mehr auf den Mist.  Stand schon länger auf der Liste.
> Kam heute auch schon an und macht n soliden Eindruck.
> 
> Cheers


Um nicht zu sagen: das Teil ist echt Brilliant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Februar 2022)

Mit einem ordentlichen Rohr ist es kein Problem ( Bumsierungsgrüße gehen raus)


----------



## Lutsch (1. Februar 2022)

Da oben von Wiggle gesprochen wurde, wie halten die das inzwischen mit Rücksendungen? Vor Brexit hatten die doch eine Anschrift in D für Rücksendungen und das war kostenfrei (abhängig vom Kaufpreis?)... Auf deren Seite steht dazu leider nichts eindeutiges.


----------



## hardtails (1. Februar 2022)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Da oben von Wiggle gesprochen wurde, wie halten die das inzwischen mit Rücksendungen? Vor Brexit hatten die doch eine Anschrift in D für Rücksendungen und das war kostenfrei (abhängig vom Kaufpreis?)... Auf deren Seite steht dazu leider nichts eindeutiges.



die geben dir ein ups label mit dem es zurückgeht


ist übrigens super wenn man was hat was größer als die maximlgröße des ups label ist


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Februar 2022)

Da, obacht, ein Fake-Shop:





						WHEEL-BUILDER.DE
					

Custom Wheels company




					www.wheel-builder.de


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Februar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Da, obacht, ein Fake-Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ABG beschde😎


----------



## davez (1. Februar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Da, obacht, ein Fake-Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So schlecht gemacht. Da durfte sich der Google Übersetzer mal so richtig austoben 🤣


----------



## suoixon (2. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Magura MT7 HC Pro Set  um 232€ plus Versandkosten-> Code : 20AUF1
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1412883
> 
> ...


Und vorbei


----------



## heliusdh (2. Februar 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> 2021 FOX Float 36 P-S Performance E-Bike+ 27,5"/27,5+ GRIP Boost
> 1.629,95 € Standardpreis
> 549,90 €Sonderpreis
> 
> ...



Ist der Shop ok?
Die Rezessionen sind ja nicht so pralle. Hat da schein einmal jemand erfolgreich bestellt?


----------



## DeluXer (2. Februar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Da, obacht, ein Fake-Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier noch mehr von dem:






						LAUFRADSATZ
					

Custom Wheels company




					www.laufradsatz.com
				









						WHEELPROJECT
					

Wheel builder company




					www.wheelproject.com


----------



## michael66 (2. Februar 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Ist der Shop ok?
> Die Rezessionen sind ja nicht so pralle. Hat da schein einmal jemand erfolgreich bestellt?


Ich habe da schon ein paar mal bestellt,war alles in Ordnung,die Beschreibung muss man halt wie immer lesen.
Es gibt schon mal neue Teile mit Lagerspuren oder ohne originale Verpackung,das steht aber immer dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Februar 2022)

schaut euch das Impressum an .....


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Februar 2022)

ja, ich weiss das ist nicht der Laberthrtead, aber schaut euch das Impressum von https://www.5mountains.shop/ an - findet keins? Ich auch nicht ... also Vorsicht.


----------



## heliusdh (2. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> schaut euch das Impressum an .....


welchen Shop meinst Du gerade? Die Lauradshops oder den anderen?


----------



## seblubb (2. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ja, ich weiss das ist nicht der Laberthrtead, aber schaut euch das Impressum von https://www.5mountains.shop/ an - findet keins? Ich auch nicht ... also Vorsicht.











						5 Mountains.shop | IMPRESSUM
					

Impressum, Kontaktangaben, Firmenadresse




					en.5mountains.shop


----------



## Jones_D (2. Februar 2022)

Die Links im Footer funktionieren nicht bei dem Shop, über die Menüleiste oben kommt man auf das Impressum. https://www.5mountains.shop/impressum


----------



## Ivenl (2. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ja, ich weiss das ist nicht der Laberthrtead, aber schaut euch das Impressum von https://www.5mountains.shop/ an - findet keins? Ich auch nicht ... also Vorsicht.






Man muss unter "mehr" klicken. Sorry für den Post.


----------



## seblubb (2. Februar 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Die Links im Footer funktionieren nicht bei dem Shop, über die Menüleiste oben kommt man auf das Impressum. https://www.5mountains.shop/impressum


hehe stimmt. Klick mal 1 cm neben die Begriffe


----------



## Ampelhasser (2. Februar 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Ist der Shop ok?
> Die Rezessionen sind ja nicht so pralle. Hat da schein einmal jemand erfolgreich bestellt?





sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ja, ich weiss das ist nicht der Laberthrtead, aber schaut euch das Impressum von https://www.5mountains.shop/ an - findet keins? Ich auch nicht ... also Vorsicht.


Ich habe da vor 2 Wochen eine Kurbel Garnitur gekauft. Abwicklung und Kommunikation war gut.


----------



## TraceS54 (2. Februar 2022)

Zahlung per Paypal ist ebenfalls möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Februar 2022)

das Impressum im Footer geht nicht, und da hat es eigentlich auch zu stehen







						BMJ  |  Impressumspflicht
					

Haben Sie eine eigene Website oder einen Blog? Hier finden Sie Tipps und Infos zur Impressumspflicht.




					www.bmj.de
				







> Wo muss das Impressum stehen?​
> Bei den meisten Anbietern ist das Impressum über einen Link zu finden. Das ist auch ausreichend, soweit dieser Link gut sichtbar und von jeder Seite aus abrufbar ist. Das Gesetz spricht von „leicht erkennbar, unmittelbar erreichbar und ständig verfügbar zu halten“.
> 
> 
> Der Link sollte auch einen eindeutigen Namen wie „Impressum“ oder „Kontakt“ tragen, damit für jeden verständlich ist, was sich dahinter verbirgt. Nicht ausreichend ist es, wenn ein Anbieter die Angaben in seinen Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) versteckt oder, wenn für das Abrufen des Impressums spezielle Leseprogramme notwendig sind.


----------



## seblubb (2. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> das Impressum im Footer geht nicht,





seblubb schrieb:


> Klick mal 1 cm neben die Begriffe


----------



## Remux (2. Februar 2022)

und was machste wenn sein Bildschirm 13" und deiner 27" hat?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Februar 2022)

mir ist es persönlich sch*** egal, wenn ich beim einem mir unbekannten shop vermeintliche Schnäppchen kaufen will und ich auf der Startseite auf Impressum klicke uns es nichts hinterlegt bestelle ich da nichts - fertig. 

Und bei so etwas fange ich auch nicht zu suchen (wie die wenigsten) und drauf zu kommen neben den Link ein paar Zentimeter weiter rechts zu klicken oder wo anders zu suchen. Weiss auch nicht wie das die Abmahn -Anwälte finden wenn die die Seit mal entdecken


----------



## Flo7 (2. Februar 2022)

Meine Bestellung vor einer Stunde ist schon bei DHL angemeldet!


----------



## seblubb (2. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung vor einer Stunde ist schon bei DHL angemeldet!


das ist mir


sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> sch*** egal


wenn der Kranplatz nicht verdichtet ist bestelle ich da nix 



oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Februar 2022)

Ich wollte keine Grundsatzdiskussion, ich wollte nur warnen was wohl voreilig war - gerade auch auf den Bezug das Fakeshops scheinbar gerade in Mode sind - s. Startseite MTB News. Aber gut das war ein Fehler kommt nicht mehr vor  🤪


----------



## michael66 (2. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ich wollte keine Grundsatzdiskussion, ich wollte nur warnen was wohl voreilig war - gerade auch auf den Bezug das Fakeshops scheinbar gerade in Mode sind - s. Startseite MTB News. Aber gut das war ein Fehler kommt nicht mehr vor  🤪


War ja gut gemeint,wie gesagt ich habe noch nie Probleme dort mit meiner Bestellung gehabt.Der Shop verkauft auch auf eBay und eBay Kleinanzeigen und hat durchaus gute Bewertungen.


----------



## TearZz (2. Februar 2022)

5mountains ist seit Jahren ein etablierter Shop ,wenn ich das nicht verwechsel, also kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## youdontknow (2. Februar 2022)

Gutscheine für mit ohne Versandkosten bei BC sind momentan echt irgendwie Mangelware oder?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Februar 2022)

Brutal der @Flo7 😁. 

Du musst doch an eigenen Postboten beschäftigen und für ein ganzes Bundesland der Zentraleinkauf sein, oder?


----------



## Flo7 (2. Februar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Brutal der @Flo7 😁.
> 
> Du musst doch an eigenen Postboten beschäftigen und für ein ganzes Bundesland der Zentraleinkauf sein, oder?



Habt ihr nicht alle ein paar Teile lagernd? Ist doch völlig normal 😅


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht alle ein paar Teile lagernd?


Kette, Schaltzug, Bremsbeläge - ja.
Mehrere 1000€-Gabeln - nein.


----------



## Remux (2. Februar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Kette, Schaltzug, Bremsbeläge - ja.
> Mehrere 1000€-Gabeln - nein.


Du vergisst die Schaltungen, bremsen, Dämpfer und Laufräder, die er lagert🤭


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Februar 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Du vergisst die Schaltungen, bremsen, Dämpfer und Laufräder, die er lagert🤭


Hab ich erzählt, wie ich damals immer mit nem Ersatz-Komplettrad über der Schulter losgefahren bin, bevor ich den Minimalismus für mich entdeckt habe?


----------



## Flo7 (2. Februar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Kette, Schaltzug, Bremsbeläge - ja.
> Mehrere 1000€-Gabeln - nein.


So schlimm ist es gar nicht, hab nur eine EXT Era v2 am Lager 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es gar nicht, hab nur eine EXT Era v2 am Lager 😅


So'n Mistding würde ich mir auch nur für den absoluten Notfall in ne dunkle Ecke legen...


----------



## Flo7 (2. Februar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> So'n Mistding würde ich mir auch nur für den absoluten Notfall in ne dunkle Ecke legen...



Bist sie schon gefahren?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (2. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bist sie schon gefahren?


Ja, allerdings nur kurz - hat alles richtig gemacht, wäre mir trotzdem zu teuer. Bei meinem letzten Beitrag hat wohl der/das Smiley gefehlt. 

Und jetzt zurück zu den Versand-Gutscheinen!


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Hab ich erzählt, wie ich damals immer mit nem Ersatz-Komplettrad über der Schulter losgefahren bin,


Nur so kommt man sicher über die Alpen


----------



## seblubb (3. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nur so kommt man sicher über die Alpen


was du meinst sind diese grauen Dinger mit dem langen Rüssel 🤓


----------



## ekm (3. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> was du meinst sind diese grauen Dinger mit dem langen Rüssel 🤓


Du meinst die anderen grauen Dinger, die IA machen. Die mit dem Rüssel waren doch nur bedingt Alpentauglich oder?🤔


----------



## erschtel (3. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ja, ich weiss das ist nicht der Laberthrtead, aber schaut euch das Impressum von https://www.5mountains.shop/ an - findet keins? Ich auch nicht ... also Vorsicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1412905



Habe dort mal eine Rolle bestellt. Habe aber die Ware nicht angenommen. Das war ein wenig Hickhack, aber die Abwicklung etc war dann ok. Der Shop ist auf jedenfall seriös und kein Fake.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> was du meinst sind diese grauen Dinger mit dem langen Rüssel 🤓


Der Reduphant hat den Vorteil, dass man ihn nicht schultern muss


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2022)

erschtel schrieb:


> Habe dort mal eine Rolle bestellt. Habe aber die Ware nicht angenommen. Das war ein wenig Hickhack, aber die Abwicklung etc war dann ok. Der Shop ist auf jedenfall seriös und kein Fake.


Ich habe keine Rolle bestellt, und trotzdem eine im Winter bekommen- das ist ein Schnapper....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (4. Februar 2022)

War das eig nen fehler in dem bc newsletter die crankbrother für 499? Im shop stehen se für 749


----------



## imun (4. Februar 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> VK BC :  DHHX6L4Y


Hab gleich mal 2 kleine Sachen geordert, natürlich in 2 Bestellungen  damit der VKF lohnt


----------



## Jones_D (4. Februar 2022)

Soean schrieb:


> War das eig nen fehler in dem bc newsletter die crankbrother für 499? Im shop stehen se für 749


Nein, ein Paar war zu dem Preis zu haben.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. Februar 2022)

Mist ich wollte seit Tagen etwas bestellen bei BC und warte entsprechend auf einen Code. Jetzt habe ich vergessen was ich wollte .....


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Mist ich wollte seit Tagen etwas bestellen bei BC und warte entsprechend auf einen Code. Jetzt habe ich vergessen was ich wollte .....


Merkliste ist bei mir immer 10-15 Artikeln gefüllt.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (4. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Mist ich wollte seit Tagen etwas bestellen bei BC und warte entsprechend auf einen Code. Jetzt habe ich vergessen was ich wollte .....


So vong Inspiration her mal das Lager Fachpersonal   fragen was so der Minimal Bestand ist  


Flo7 schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht alle ein paar Teile lagernd? Ist doch völlig normal 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (4. Februar 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Nein, ein Paar war zu dem Preis zu haben.


Boah das natürlich nen mega preis sofern man den freilauf getauscht bekommt und selbst wenn man ne nabe noch neu einspeichen muss - mano


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Februar 2022)

Bei Alltricks kann man doch genauso mit PayPal bezahlen 🤔


bernhard_s schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> Ich wollte mir die 30,9/180mm gerade bei Alltricks für 189,99 Euro bestellen.
> 
> ...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Februar 2022)

nein, nein - er hat sie bei Lordgun bestellt da kostet sie nur 182.21 ... da der shop eher unbekannt ist hat er die sichere Variante mit paypal genommen (die kostet aber wohl 6,16 Gebühr) - also hat er jetzt wahnsinnige ~ 1.50   €  gespart 🤪


----------



## xlacherx (5. Februar 2022)

TelSon schrieb:


> 1. Bei Amazon - Die 800er Fidlock-Flasche mit base für um die 34€(prime) ....ohne base für reguläre 40€...ggf.ein Versehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zur Flasche. Okay, guter Amazon Preis. Aber wenn man Google ist das fast normal


----------



## TelSon (5. Februar 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Zur Flasche. Okay, guter Amazon Preis. Aber wenn man Google ist das fast normal


Hab andere Angebote 800ml MIT Base und inkl. Versand(bei prime) auch jetzt nicht gefunden da war BD das billigste für 34,99€ plus 3,99€ Versand... Egal... Die *800er* Flasche haben noch nicht so viele im Angebot, da gehen die Preise bestimmt noch runter.


----------



## Flo7 (6. Februar 2022)

carasc schrieb:


> Canyon  g5 Lenker. In Alu AB 15€ und Cf Ab 35 €
> 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/de-de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradteile/anbauteile/fahrradlenker-vorbau/g5-lenker-cf/9100574.html



Welchen Durchmesser hat der Lenker?

Edit sagt 31,8mm


----------



## Epictetus (6. Februar 2022)

Noice, mal 3 besorgt. Die Firma dankt


----------



## Flo7 (6. Februar 2022)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> So vong Inspiration her mal das Lager Fachpersonal   fragen was so der Minimal Bestand ist



Also so ein  oder auch mehrere Canyon Lenker eignen sich sehr gut fürs Lager 😏


----------



## ArmlingAndi (6. Februar 2022)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Noice, mal 3 besorgt. Die Firma dankt


Hast du eine Mail mit Bestätigung bekommen? Ich warte vergebens darauf und fürchte die Storno am Montag


----------



## kordesh (6. Februar 2022)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Hast du eine Mail mit Bestätigung bekommen? Ich warte vergebens darauf und fürchte die Storno am Montag



Auch wenn die Frage nicht an mich ging: 
Ich habe nur eine Bestätigung von Paypal über die Zahlung erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (6. Februar 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Frage nicht an mich ging:
> Ich habe nur eine Bestätigung von Paypal über die Zahlung erhalten.


+1
Hab auch bisher nur ne zahlungsautorisierungs Mail von PP bekommen


----------



## Flo7 (6. Februar 2022)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Hast du eine Mail mit Bestätigung bekommen? Ich warte vergebens darauf und fürchte die Storno am Montag




Ich hab ne Paypalbestätigung und ne Auftragsbestätigung von Canyon bekommen.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (6. Februar 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Frage nicht an mich ging:
> Ich habe nur eine Bestätigung von Paypal über die Zahlung erhalten.


Danke dir  Ja die Mail von PayPal habe ich auch. Aber eine Bestellbestätigung von Canyon fehlt mir.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Februar 2022)

Und warum sollte Canyon stornieren?
Es sind ja mehr als zwei Lenkertypen gerade im Angebot - und davon oft auch nur bestimmte Maße. Schaut mir alles sehr plausibel und nicht nach Auszeichnungsfehler aus...


----------



## Flo7 (6. Februar 2022)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und warum sollte Canyon stornieren?
> Es sind ja mehr als zwei Lenkertypen gerade im Angebot - und davon oft auch nur bestimmte Maße. Schaut mir alles sehr plausibel und nicht nach Auszeichnungsfehler aus...



Weil Vlt mehr Lenker bestellt werden als vorhanden?

Keine Ahnung wie schnell das System aktualisiert wird.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Weil Vlt mehr Lenker bestellt werden als vorhanden?
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie schnell das System aktualisiert wird.



Also wenn Kinos das hinbekommen, sollten Onlineshops für Waren das schon lange geregelt bekommen... Anders als Fluggesellschaften kann es ja kein echtes Interesse dafür geben, mehr zu verkaufen, als man absehbar abzugeben hat.


----------



## rush_dc (6. Februar 2022)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Hast du eine Mail mit Bestätigung bekommen? Ich warte vergebens darauf und fürchte die Storno am Montag


Also ich habe eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Februar 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.


#metoo


----------



## Poldi78 (6. Februar 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> #metoo



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nevsone (6. Februar 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> +1


+1


----------



## Permafrost (6. Februar 2022)

jop auch eben die bestätigung bekommen


----------



## Jaerrit (6. Februar 2022)

Könnt ihr damit evtl das Canyon-Unterforum zuspämmen 
Morgen geht dann das große Storno-Geheule los
Hab übrigens keine Bestätigung bekommen, aber auch nicht bestellt


----------



## Blaubarschbub (6. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hab übrigens keine Bestätigung bekommen, aber auch nicht bestellt


#metoo
+1

Sollte ich allerdings ab morgen dringend einen brauchen kaufe ich halt bei den Messis Unterhändlern hier


----------



## Epictetus (6. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Paypalbestätigung und ne Auftragsbestätigung von Canyon bekommen.


Same


----------



## Epictetus (6. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Könnt ihr damit evtl das Canyon-Unterforum zuspämmen
> Morgen geht dann das große Storno-Geheule los
> Hab übrigens keine Bestätigung bekommen, aber auch nicht bestellt


Bist halt zu spät, macht nichts, nächstes Mal. Und nicht deinen Frust hier raus lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (6. Februar 2022)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Bist halt zu spät, macht nichts, nächstes Mal. Und nicht deinen Frust hier raus lassen.


----------



## der-gute (6. Februar 2022)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Bist halt zu spät, macht nichts, nächstes Mal. Und nicht deinen Frust hier raus lassen.


Lesen und verstehen is nicht deine Stärke, oda?


----------



## TelSon (7. Februar 2022)

NewK schrieb:


> bei sport-bittl günstiger... und VSK frei ab 50 €.


Oder richtig formuliert..." Günstiger als Amazon, für denjenigen, der die 50€ zur vk-freiheit überschreitet oder kein prime hat" . 
Es bleibt dabei, für prime Kunden ist das Angebot 33,60€ das günstigste, es sei denn man will z. B. 2 Flaschen kaufen, dann ist Sport-bittl etwas günstiger


----------



## Epictetus (7. Februar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Lesen und verstehen is nicht deine Stärke, oda?


Möchtest nicht noch ein paar böse smileys im Schnäppchen thread hinterlassen?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. Februar 2022)

bananana_joe schrieb:


> Welche klemmung haben die? Hab einen bestellt aber jetzt fällt mir ein dass da gar nichts dabei steht.
> 
> Gruß Marius




31.8 wie es auch da steht!


----------



## JohnnyRider (7. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand einen aktuellen VK frei für BC? Danke!


----------



## youdontknow (7. Februar 2022)

@JohnnyRider Schau mal im (eigentlich) richtigen Fred vorbei


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Februar 2022)

Will jemand einen neuen, originalverpackten Troy Lee D3 Fiberlite Mono - Schwarz in L 58-59cm für 154,12€ zzgl. Versand (also so 162€) übernehmen? -> PM


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Februar 2022)

Hat schon jemand den Carbon-Lenker von Canyon bekommen?


----------



## seblubb (7. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Carbon-Lenker von Canyon bekommen?


NEIN! Und so langsam geht meine Geduld zu Ende! Habe heute morgen bestellt und das Ding ist immer noch nciht montiert, geschweige denn versandt!!!!1elf!11! Morgen geht die Sache zum Anwalt 🥸 
verdammter Betrügerverein, ey! Vermutlich müssen sie noch die Sollbruchstellen einarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (7. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Carbon-Lenker von Canyon bekommen?


Storno?
Wer noch?


----------



## Flo7 (7. Februar 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Storno?
> Wer noch?



Ich hab heute telefonisch nachbestellt und da sagt die nette Dame, dass die eine Bestellung schon vorbereitet wird, daher wurde eine neue Bestellung angelegt.

Nach Storno sieht es mal nicht aus…


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute telefonisch nachbestellt und da sagt die nette Dame, dass die eine Bestellung schon vorbereitet wird, daher wurde eine neue Bestellung angelegt.
> 
> Nach Storno sieht es mal nicht aus…


Nur auf Deinen Post gewartet, war die Entscheidung eigentlich schwierig?


----------



## Flo7 (7. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Nur auf Deinen Post gewartet, war die Entscheidung eigentlich schwierig?



Kann dir sagen bei 34,9€ für einen Carbonlenker war die Entscheidung nicht schwierig… Hab mein Lager für die nächsten 10 Jahre aufgefüllt 😂😂😂


----------



## seblubb (7. Februar 2022)

Hauptsache man behält den Überblick


----------



## der-gute (7. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Kann dir sagen bei 34,9€ für einen Carbonlenker war die Entscheidung nicht schwierig… Hab mein Lager für die nächsten 10 Jahre aufgefüllt 😂😂😂


Carbon -> voll geil!

Du bist echt n Tühp. Weißt du überhaupt, wie sich der Lenker fährt? Oder hauptsache Karbong?

Ich empfinde dich als erstklassigen Komödianten. Bitte mach weiter so…du versüßt uns die Tage 🤪


----------



## Blaubarschbub (7. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> NEIN! Und so langsam geht meine Geduld zu Ende! Habe heute morgen bestellt und das Ding ist immer noch nciht montiert, geschweige denn versandt!!!!1elf!11! Morgen geht die Sache zum Anwalt 🥸
> verdammter Betrügerverein, ey! Vermutlich müssen sie noch die Sollbruchstellen einarbeiten





Epictetus schrieb:


> Bist halt zu spät, macht nichts, nächstes Mal. Und nicht deinen Frust hier raus lassen.



Egal, weider 👆

Hätte hier jemand Kännjon Lenger abzugeben? Reis, Swieep und Durschmesser egal.
Was letzte Preis ab 10 Stück Versandkostenfrei?
Frage für meine Familie


----------



## seblubb (7. Februar 2022)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Reis, Swieep und Durschmesser egal.


mh, mein bestellter (ja richtig, singular  ) dürfte mehr in die Kategorie Jagdhorn fallen ☝️


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Kann dir sagen bei 34,9€ für einen Carbonlenker war die Entscheidung nicht schwierig… Hab mein Lager für die nächsten 10 Jahre aufgefüllt 😂😂😂


Und Canyon ist froh den alten Schei$$ los geworden zu sein.
Nur weil Karbong muss es nix gut sein...
Man müsste den erstmal Probe grabbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (7. Februar 2022)

Rückgaberecht regelt


----------



## seblubb (7. Februar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Man müsste den erstmal Probe grabbeln.


Serienstreuung kennste? Man muss beim Probegrabbeln schon min 10% der Jahresproduktion in der Hand haben, um eine qualifizierte Aussage treffen zu können 🤓


----------



## Nd-60 (7. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Serienstreuung kennste? Man muss beim Probegrabbeln schon min 10% der Jahresproduktion in der Hand haben, um eine qualifizierte Aussage treffen zu können 🤓



Es geht mir nicht um die Qualidät. Mir geht's um den shape....


----------



## seblubb (7. Februar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die Qualidät. Mir geht's um den shape....


wenisgstens gut gesto...äh geschnitten


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> NEIN! Und so langsam geht meine Geduld zu Ende! Habe heute morgen bestellt und das Ding ist immer noch nciht montiert, geschweige denn versandt!!!!1elf!11! Morgen geht die Sache zum Anwalt 🥸
> verdammter Betrügerverein, ey! Vermutlich müssen sie noch die Sollbruchstellen einarbeiten


Ich auch nicht!!! Echt scheiße der LADEN!

Edit: Was für nen Lenker war das? PS: Scheiss cannyon!


----------



## pAn1c (8. Februar 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht!!! Echt scheiße der LADEN!
> 
> Edit: Was für nen Lenker war das? PS: Scheiss cannyon!


Du hast das Logo unter dem Canyon Logo gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (8. Februar 2022)

Canyon ist ja auch für kurze Lieferzeiten bekannt.


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Du hast das Logo unter dem Canyon Logo gesehen?


Was für ein Logo unter welchem Canyon Logo?
Moment.






Nein.


----------



## pAn1c (8. Februar 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Was für ein Logo unter welchem Canyon Logo?
> Moment.
> 
> 
> ...


Der Lenker, junge. Der Lenker.


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Der Lenker, junge. Der Lenker.


Ich weiß doch nicht von welchem Lenker ihr redet, Mama!


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Februar 2022)




----------



## TelSon (8. Februar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1416739


Gut dass das jemand gebrauchen kann, ihr ahnt ja gar nicht, was die Entsorgung von Carbon kostet!


----------



## Epictetus (8. Februar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1416739





Same.

Wollte es nur Mal der Hater wegen posten.
Köstlich.


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Februar 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Der Lenker, junge. Der Lenker.


Junge, jetzt spann uns nicht so auf die Folter, auf dem Canyon Lenker war nen Canyon Logo, und was soll nun darunter sein? Junge junge Junge, muss man euch alles aus die Nase ziehen? 




Epictetus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1416744
> Same.
> 
> Wollte es nur Mal der Hater wegen posten.
> Köstlich.


Jaja, voll cool 😎


seblubb schrieb:


> Du läufst doch hart am Leben vorbei, Junge


Was er sagt ☝🏼


Aber so wie gerade bei Canyon-Lenkern sind:


Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Carbon-Lenker von Canyon bekommen?


oder nur Versandbestätigung?


----------



## pAn1c (8. Februar 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch nicht von welchem Lenker ihr redet, Mama!


Batsbak mein Name, Rikkert Batsbak.


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Was für nen Lenker war das?


Kein Plan. War reduziert 🥸


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (8. Februar 2022)

Geilo, meine Palette kommt auch morgen, der Paketbote wird sich freuen das alles zu tragen 😊


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand @Flo7 gesehen? Oder verräumt der noch die letzte Shimano "Lieferung"?🤔


----------



## Flo7 (8. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Hat jemand @Flo7 gesehen? Oder verräumt der noch die letzte Shimano "Lieferung"?🤔



Warte aktuell auf den Canyon LKW…


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Warte aktuell auf den Canyon LKW…


Kommt Deine Lieferung auch morgen?


----------



## ekm (8. Februar 2022)

Kann der Canyon Lenker was?


----------



## der-gute (8. Februar 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Kann der Canyon Lenker was?


Gelagert werden.

Frag @Flo7


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Februar 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Kann der Canyon Lenker was?


In der Beschreibung bei Canyon steht"genauso stabil wie unsere Rahmen".

Also kann er: brechen, nehm ich mal an🙂


----------



## ma1208 (8. Februar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung bei Canyon steht"genauso stabil wie unsere Rahmen".
> 
> Also kann er: brechen, nehm ich mal an🙂


Die Lenker sind doch aus alten Hinterbauten rausgeflext, bei denen auf einer Seite ne Kettenstrebe gebrochen sind. Sonst hätten die davon doch niemals so viele übrig!


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Februar 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Kann der Canyon Lenker was?


Mindestens soviel wie der Lidl Montageständer 👌🏼 Wobei ich gar nicht so genau weiß ob der gut ist 🤷🏼‍♂️ Gibt’s den bald wieder? Wäre ja mal nen Versuch wert…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Kann der Canyon Lenker was?


Bluetooth Schnittstelle und je nach Ausführung Würstchen oder Bulettenspender eingebaut
Hab den Rennradlenker geordert, da ich mit der Form der Aluvariante schon paar tausend Kilometer sehr gut zurecht komme und ca 80g für 50€ ist ok


----------



## ekm (8. Februar 2022)

Hab den Ironie Smiley vergessen, sorry.

Ich habe ihn natürlich auch schon bestellt, als Carbon Tuning für den Lidl-Ständer. Da passen die dicken Rohre von den E-bikes besser rein.


----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Hab den Ironie Smiley vergessen, sorry.


Elende Trolls, ey  
War mir bewusst, wollte nur die andere Seite der Schnäppchenjagd beleuchten; nicht dass nur die krankhaft obsessive Seite im Scheinwerferlicht steht 🤭


----------



## maxito (8. Februar 2022)

wollt ihr das nicht alles lieber im Schnäppchen Thread diskutieren? Habe lange keine wütenden Nilpferde mehr gesehen.


----------



## pAn1c (8. Februar 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> wollt ihr das nicht alles lieber im Schnäppchen Thread diskutieren? Habe lange keine wütenden Nilpferde mehr gesehen.


Der ist abgemeldet🤣


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (8. Februar 2022)

Also ich wollte nur mal mitteilen, dass ich keinen super Canyon Carbon Lenker gekauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (8. Februar 2022)




----------



## Jaerrit (8. Februar 2022)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1416838


Hab gehört morgen werden die ersten ausgeliefert 😊


----------



## pAn1c (8. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hab gehört morgen werden die ersten ausgeliefert 😊


Ich habe schon ne Runde mit gedreht.


----------



## steve73 (8. Februar 2022)

Kann mir das mal einer in einem kurzen Statement bitte kurz zusammenfassen?
Ihr kauft gefakte Canyon () Lenker oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Blaubarschbub (8. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Bluetooth Schnittstelle und je nach Ausführung *Würstchen* oder Bulettenspender eingebaut
> Hab den Rennradlenker geordert, da ich mit der Form der Aluvariante schon paar tausend Kilometer sehr gut zurecht komme und ca 80g für 50€ ist ok


Nur die Werner Edition ist echt ✌️


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Februar 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal einer in einem kurzen Statement bitte kurz zusammenfassen?
> Ihr kauft gefaket Canyon () Lenker oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## pAn1c (8. Februar 2022)

Mich wundert, das noch keine Lenker im Bikemarkt sind


----------



## rush_dc (8. Februar 2022)

Meine Lenker kommen morgen, sobald ich Fotos hab gibts eine Bikemarktanzeige. 😅


----------



## Hans (8. Februar 2022)

Meine kommen in ebay Kleinanzeigen,  125 denke ich, ist ein guter Preis 🤑


----------



## TelSon (8. Februar 2022)

Oder ihr verkauft eure Lenker alle an Canyon zurück... Ist ja wieder bei 119€....


			https://www.canyon.com/de-de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradteile/anbauteile/fahrradlenker-vorbau/g5-lenker-cf/9100574.html
		


Vielleicht kaufen die ihn euch ja für 50€ ab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (8. Februar 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal einer in einem kurzen Statement bitte kurz zusammenfassen?
> Ihr kauft gefakte Canyon () Lenker oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


Irgendwie müssen wir doch Mehrwertsteuer zahlen 🥰


----------



## TelSon (8. Februar 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal einer in einem kurzen Statement bitte kurz zusammenfassen?
> Ihr kauft gefakte Canyon () Lenker oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


Du ärmster... Musst 2 Seiten gelaber lesen... Kann ich verstehen.... Bevor dir die Mütze wegfliegt...vor 2 Tagen gab es diesen Lenker :



			https://www.canyon.com/de-de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradteile/anbauteile/fahrradlenker-vorbau/g5-lenker-cf/9100574.html
		


Für 35€ und weil er aus carbon ist haben sich die Prepper hier bis zum Ende des Jahrhunderts eingedeckt...


----------



## ArmlingAndi (8. Februar 2022)

TelSon schrieb:


> Für 35€ und weil er aus carbon ist haben sich die Prepper hier bis zum Ende des Jahrhunderts eingedeckt...


Manche Leute haben auch mehrere Räder hier in diesem Forum  munkelt man 😅


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Februar 2022)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben auch mehrere Räder hier in diesem Forum  munkelt man 😅


Aus dem Grund kauf ich mir auch immer gleich 8 Laufradsätze und 12 Schaltgruppen sobald die irgendwo im Angebot sind ☝🏼


----------



## TelSon (8. Februar 2022)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben auch mehrere Räder hier in diesem Forum  munkelt man 😅


----------



## pAn1c (8. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund kauf ich mir auch immer gleich 8 Laufradsätze und 12 Schaltgruppen sobald die irgendwo im Angebot sind ☝🏼


Die dann aber alle von RCZ storniert werden


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund kauf ich mir auch immer gleich 8 Laufradsätze und 12 Schaltgruppen sobald die irgendwo im Angebot sind ☝🏼


Kaufen, is klar..




__





						LKW-Fahrer mit Narkosegas betäubt: Shimano-Teile für Bikes für über 10 Millionen Euro geklaut
					

LKW-Fahrer mit Narkosegas betäubt: Shimano-Teile für Bikes für über 10 Millionen Euro geklaut  Der tschechische Fahrradhersteller Bike Fun International meldet einen Diebstahl von Fahrradteilen im Wert von über 270.000 Euro, die aus einem LKW entwendet wurden. Der Vorfall hat sich auf einer...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## seblubb (9. Februar 2022)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben auch mehrere Räder hier in diesem Forum  munkelt man 😅


die sind dann aber auch


----------



## ArmlingAndi (9. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> die sind dann aber auch


Achso deshalb sind die ganzen Einrichtungen so überlastet    Alle belegt durch Mitglieder des Forums und Vertreter der "n+1" Religion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve73 (9. Februar 2022)

TelSon schrieb:


> Du ärmster... Musst 2 Seiten gelaber lesen... Kann ich verstehen.... Bevor dir die Mütze wegfliegt...vor 2 Tagen gab es diesen Lenker :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, danke! 

Aber…….235g……wozu nehme ich da Carbon????


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Februar 2022)

Du? Nimmst gar nix, du bist viel zu spät


----------



## steve73 (9. Februar 2022)

Also Canyon würde ich prinzipiell nicht kaufen und für das Gewicht würde ich kein Geld ausgeben


----------



## pAn1c (9. Februar 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Also Canyon würde ich prinzipiell nicht kaufen und für das Gewicht würde ich kein Geld ausgeben


Da die anderen Carbonlenker der Hersteller auch in diesem Gewichtsbereich liegen, besteht ich die Aussage nicht.


----------



## TelSon (9. Februar 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Also Canyon würde ich prinzipiell nicht kaufen und für das Gewicht würde ich kein Geld ausgeben


Gewicht ist auch nicht alles! ☝️#vibrationsdämpfung


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Februar 2022)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Lenker bekommen und kann mal nachsehen was sich unter dem Canyon-Logo befindet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Lenker bekommen und kann mal nachsehen was sich unter dem Canyon-Logo befindet?


 ich hab den jetzt mal 360 Grad gedreht und noch ein Canyon Logo entdeckt!


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Kein Plan. War reduziert 🥸


Mist, und ich hab's verpasst!

"Kein Plan, war reduziert" klingt schon ziemlich genau nach meinen grundsätzlichen Shopping-Konzept.


----------



## seblubb (9. Februar 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Also Canyon würde ich prinzipiell nicht kaufen und für das Gewicht würde ich kein Geld ausgeben


aber Camp David Abklatsch kaufen 🤭


----------



## Bucky2k (9. Februar 2022)

Erster!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Februar 2022)

Nicht übel .... 36€ + 2€ für den Edding um das logo zu übermalen ... Schnapper!


----------



## Remux (9. Februar 2022)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in St. Lorenz Nord finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Gestern gings schon los


----------



## Bucky2k (9. Februar 2022)

Ok, Karten auf den Tisch - wer hat es bei der Bestellung übertrieben? 

ich habe 2 Stück - einen wollte ich verbauen und einen teuer in 3 Monaten an den Markt bringen. Da ich mich stets selbst verarsche, verbaue ich nun den zweiten an einem Rad, das ich seit 6 Monaten nicht mehr angefasst habe (und dies auch in den nächsten 6 Monaten nicht tun werde) 🤗🤷


----------



## ArmlingAndi (9. Februar 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in St. Lorenz Nord finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...


Oh man...ganz ehrlich...so ein Gauner! Reicht ja wenn es Leute mit Grafikkarten etc machen 😏


----------



## seblubb (9. Februar 2022)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> das ich seit 6 Monaten nicht mehr angefasst habe


im Keller verschieben, um an die Weihnachtsdeko zu kommen zählt als Ausfahrt ☝️


----------



## Remux (9. Februar 2022)

Scalping (gibts das Wort?) ist seit Corona total im Trend. Selbst bei Klemmbausteinen von Lidl gibts genug Geier die nur zum überteuerten Wiederverkauf die Regale plündern.








						Spielzeug günstig gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Spielzeug gebraucht oder neu online kaufen - Jetzt in Berlin Spandau finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Die Teile kosten keine 100€ wenn man sie direkt bei Lidl kauft wenn sie wieder verfügbar sind.🤦‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2022)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Da ich mich stets selbst verarsche, verbaue ich nun den zweiten an einem Rad, das ich seit 6 Monaten nicht mehr angefasst habe (und dies auch in den nächsten 6 Monaten nicht tun werde) 🤗🤷


Immerhin baust du deswegen kein neues Rad auf. Ich würde das als persönlichen Sieg verbuchen 🤓


----------



## Pedaldancer (9. Februar 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Scalping (gibts das Wort?) ist seit Corona total im Trend. Selbst bei Klemmbausteinen von Lidl gibts genug Geier die nur zum überteuerten Wiederverkauf die Regale plündern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das Finanzamt das mitkriegt.... Die verstehen da so gar keinen Spaß.. Das steckt gewerbliche Absicht hinter. Und das zählt ab dem ersten Euro... Muss jeder selbst wissen... mir wäre das ja zu dumm um auf Steuerhinterziehung dranzukommen


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Scalping (gibts das Wort?) ist seit Corona total im Trend. Selbst bei Klemmbausteinen von Lidl gibts genug Geier die nur zum überteuerten Wiederverkauf die Regale plündern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn....

Fragwürdig bleibt es trotzdem. Und ich hoffe die Leute bleiben sehr lange drauf sitzen.


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Wenn das Finanzamt das mitkriegt.... Die verstehen da so gar keinen Spaß.. Das steckt gewerbliche Absicht hinter. Und das zählt ab dem ersten Euro... Muss jeder selbst wissen... mir wäre das ja zu dumm um auf Steuerhinterziehung dranzukommen


Das glaube ich nicht. 1. Gibt es Freigrenzen und 2. Muss es gewerbliche sein. Wegen dem bisschen Spielzeug macht da keiner ein Fass auf. 
Ich lasse mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 
Bei Schmuck, Autos und anderen Wertgegenständen mag das durchaus anders gehandhabt werden.


----------



## pAn1c (9. Februar 2022)

Einfach ans Finanzamt melden, die wissen schon, was zu tun ist.


----------



## Osama (9. Februar 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Einfach ans Finanzamt melden, die wissen schon, was zu tun ist.


Und wenn nicht fällt denen sicher schnell was ein...


----------



## toastet (9. Februar 2022)

Woher ist eigentlich bekannt, dass es der VK es nicht versteuert?


----------



## Bucky2k (9. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Immerhin baust du deswegen kein neues Rad auf. Ich würde das als persönlichen Sieg verbuchen 🤓


Hmm, gibt es gerade irgendein Rahmenset und Laufräder im Angebot? Immerhin habe ich mit dem Lenker ja nun schon ein Großteil eines neuen Rades liegen 🤔 
😀


----------



## steve73 (9. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> aber Camp David Abklatsch kaufen 🤭


Was ist denn der Abklatsch vom Abklatsch?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (9. Februar 2022)

Bucky2k schrieb:


> Hmm, gibt es gerade irgendein Rahmenset und Laufräder im Angebot? Immerhin habe ich mit dem Lenker ja nun schon ein Großteil eines neuen Rades liegen 🤔
> 😀


Hätte noch einen Canyon Rahmen in gutem gebrauchten Zustand, kein Baikpark nur 2x Hometrails sonst nur zum Einkaufen gefahren mit gerissener Kettenstrebe für nur fünfunddrölfzigtausend euro.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in St. Lorenz Nord finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...



Hmm…die Bilder hat der Verkäufer sicher selbst gemacht und professionell bearbeitet, deswegen fehlt da auch die Quellenangabe. 

Das fände ich es tatsächlich witzig, wenn ein Abmahn-Anwalt drüber stolpern würde.


----------



## DeluXer (9. Februar 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Abklatsch vom Abklatsch?????


 Zeltplatz David


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Februar 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hmm…die Bilder hat der Verkäufer sicher selbst gemacht und professionell bearbeitet, deswegen fehlt da auch die Quellenangabe.
> 
> Das fände ich es tatsächlich witzig, wenn ein Abmahn-Anwalt drüber stolpern würde.




Da hast Du durchaus Recht und das wissen nicht so viele ... ich hab mal vor Jahren aus purer Faulheit & Unbedachtheit das professionell gemachte Artikel Bild eines gewerblichen Ebay Verkäufers genommen und meinen Artikel auch bei ebay eingestellt. Gegen eine Zahlung von 50€ habe ich man dann beim Ebay Verkäufer freigekauft, das er nicht weitere Schritte gegen mich einleitet (Anwalt & Unterlassungserklärung) nach kurzer Recherche hab ich dann lieber bezahlt .....


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2022)

.


----------



## Aloha_Joe (9. Februar 2022)

Ein beschissener Lenker schafft es wirklich aus einem brauchbaren Thread, Bullshit zu machen 🤦‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (9. Februar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. 1. Gibt es Freigrenzen und 2. Muss es gewerbliche sein. Wegen dem bisschen Spielzeug macht da keiner ein Fass auf.
> Ich lasse mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
> Bei Schmuck, Autos und anderen Wertgegenständen mag das durchaus anders gehandhabt werden.


Um es nochmal aufzugreifen: Wer mit Gewinnabsicht verkauft hat keinerlei Freigrenzen. Die Absicht zu beweisen und zu unterstellen wird zwar dann das Ziel sein, was ich dem Fall (man verkauft am selben Tag des Erhalts + man kauf mehr als 1) schnell nachzuweisen ist.
Klar wird man zu 90% dafür nicht belangt, aber hier im Forum oder auf ebay (+Klz) da groß Werbung zu machen ist notfalls ne richtig richtig dumme Idee...


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2022)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Ein beschissener Lenker schafft es wirklich aus einem brauchbaren Thread, Bullshit zu machen 🤦‍♂️


Hi! Servus! Und herzlich willkommen im Schnäppchen Laberthread.
Wir freuen uns immer über Neulinge und hoffen auf eine rege Teilnahme und viele befruchtende Beiträge von dir.


----------



## TelSon (9. Februar 2022)

Hat mal wieder jemand ein (neues) Schnäppchen, über dass man diskutieren könnte? #_nurmalsofrag_


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Um es nochmal aufzugreifen: Wer mit Gewinnabsicht verkauft hat keinerlei Freigrenzen. Die Absicht zu beweisen und zu unterstellen wird zwar dann das Ziel sein, was ich dem Fall (man verkauft am selben Tag des Erhalts + man kauf mehr als 1) schnell nachzuweisen ist.
> Klar wird man zu 90% dafür nicht belangt, aber hier im Forum oder auf ebay (+Klz) da groß Werbung zu machen ist notfalls ne richtig richtig dumme Idee...


Würde man echt jemandem ans Bein pissen weil er 1! (komplettes?) Set von Lidl-Figuren verkauft?
Ich hab nicht gelesen, dass er 20 oder 100 Sets verkaufen würde oder so?

Darf man bei Kleinanzeigen eigentlich gar keinen Gewinn machen?


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2022)

TelSon schrieb:


> Hat mal wieder jemand ein (neues) Schnäppchen, über dass man diskutieren könnte? #_nurmalsofrag_


Selbst ist der Mann.


----------



## pAn1c (9. Februar 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Würde man echt jemandem ans Bein pissen weil er 1! (komplettes?) Set von Lidl-Figuren verkauft?
> Ich hab nicht gelesen, dass er 20 oder 100 Sets verkaufen würde oder so?
> 
> Darf man bei Kleinanzeigen eigentlich gar keinen Gewinn machen?


Wenn die Figuren bespielt wurden, doch.


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Wenn die Figuren bespielt wurden, doch.


Klingt pervers.


----------



## Flo7 (9. Februar 2022)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Ein beschissener Lenker schafft es wirklich aus einem brauchbaren Thread, Bullshit zu machen 🤦‍♂️



Hast du keinen bestellt? 😅


----------



## Dr_Ink (9. Februar 2022)

Wer kauft eigentlich so einen billigen Schund? Frage für einen Freund.


----------



## ekm (9. Februar 2022)

Wenn jemand 2 Lenker für 70 Euro kauft und einen davon dann für 70 Euro verkauft, dann hat er doch kein Gewinn gemacht, sondern lediglich Kostendeckend agiert oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (9. Februar 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Wenn jemand 2 Lenker für 70 Euro kauft und einen davon dann für 70 Euro verkauft, dann hat er doch kein Gewinn gemacht, sondern lediglich Kostendeckend agiert oder?


Vor oder nach Steuer?


----------



## seblubb (9. Februar 2022)

Ja toll. Mein Lenker ist krumm und schepp hier angekommen 🤬


----------



## ekm (9. Februar 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Vor oder nach Steuer?


UST frei


seblubb schrieb:


> Ja toll. Mein Lenker ist krumm und schepp hier angekommen 🤬


Ist das Maß Ober-Unterlenker identisch oder unten +20?


----------



## seblubb (9. Februar 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Ist das Maß Ober-Unterlenker identisch oder unten +20?


Identisch. Das Foto ist im Weitwinkelmodus entstanden


----------



## Hille2001 (9. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ja toll. Mein Lenker ist krumm und schepp hier angekommen 🤬
> Anhang anzeigen 1417322


mal gewogen das Teil?
mein 44er wiegt 210g ,  der 42er kommt noch


----------



## seblubb (9. Februar 2022)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> mal gewogen das Teil?
> mein 44er wiegt 210g ,  der 42er kommt noch


Nö. Hier wird nur der Kaffee gewogen 🤓


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ja toll. Mein Lenker ist krumm und schepp hier angekommen 🤬
> Anhang anzeigen 1417322


Bekommt man den Canyon Schriftzug gut mit Aceton runter?


----------



## seblubb (9. Februar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Canyon Schriftzug gut mit Aceton runter?


Schwarzes Isolierband  

Test steht noch aus, hatte vorhin keine Zeit


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Februar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Canyon Schriftzug gut mit Aceton runter?


Ich hab ihn nicht runterbekommen.
Hab mir aber auch nicht sonderlich Mühe gegeben.
Evtl müsste man das länger nass einpacken 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Schwarzes Isolierband
> 
> Test steht noch aus, hatte vorhin keine Zeit


Ich würde im zweifel einfach einen Syntace Aufkleber nehmen.  
Dadurch steigt auch später der Wert des Lenkers


----------



## goldencore (9. Februar 2022)

Erst 15 Schnäppchen Lenker kaufen und dann ist es einem peinlich, dass Canyon draufsteht, wo man als Hardcore IBCler ja Canyon prinzipiell Mist findet, weil -höhöhö- Kettenstreben und so.

Starke Leistung!


----------



## xlacherx (9. Februar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Erst 15 Schnäppchen Lenker kaufen und dann ist es einem peinlich, dass Canyon draufsteht, wo man als Hardcore IBCler ja Canyon prinzipiell Mist findet, weil -höhöhö- Kettenstreben und so.
> 
> Starke Leistung!


ABER ES WAR BILLIG!!!  
Aber ja, versteh ich auch net so ganz...


----------



## seblubb (9. Februar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Ich würde im zweifel einfach einen Syntace Aufkleber nehmen.
> Dadurch steigt auch später der Wert des Lenkers


Hab mir Shcmolke Sticker auf AliE bestellt


----------



## seblubb (9. Februar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Erst 15 Schnäppchen Lenker kaufen und dann ist es einem peinlich, dass Canyon draufsteht, wo man als Hardcore IBCler ja Canyon prinzipiell Mist findet, weil -höhöhö- Kettenstreben und so.
> 
> Starke Leistung!


Oder einfach weil man Logos generell entfernt 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Hab mir Shcmolke Sticker auf AliE bestellt


McFk wäre noch cooler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (9. Februar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Erst 15 Schnäppchen Lenker kaufen und dann ist es einem peinlich, dass Canyon draufsteht, wo man als Hardcore IBCler ja Canyon prinzipiell Mist findet, weil -höhöhö- Kettenstreben und so.
> 
> Starke Leistung!


Ich habe genau aus dem Grund und weil ich keine Verwendung dafür habe auf die Bestellung verzichtet.
Und als reseller taugt der Krempel mMn nicht. Der hat schließlich 08l15 Shape. 

Wenn Lenker aus dem Zubehör, muss er auch eine spezifische Kröpfung haben. Siehe Newmen 8/8 oder SQ Lenker mit 12 und 16 Grad.


----------



## seto2 (9. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ja toll. Mein Lenker ist krumm und schepp hier angekommen 🤬
> Anhang anzeigen 1417322





Hille2001 schrieb:


> mal gewogen das Teil?
> mein 44er wiegt 210g ,  der 42er kommt noch





Member57 schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Canyon Schriftzug gut mit Aceton runter?


Mein 40er ist auch angekommen und wiegt 192g. Ich finde ihn gelungen. Oben 40 m-m unten 41,5 m-m 
 So hatte ich's gehofft. 
Mit Aceton habe ich es nicht geschafft. Ha e aber nicht lang probiert.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Februar 2022)

Macht auch noch Aua so ein Carbon-Lenker








						Dossier | Cintres : précision, confort... Un test et 11 modèles pour y voir plus clair - Vojo Magazine
					

Plutôt aluminium ou en carbone ? Diamètre 31,8 mm ou 35 mm ? Choisir un cintre peut paraître anodin mais au-delà des questions de poids, de style et de sécurité, le matériau et la taille pourraient surtout avoir une influence sur le ressenti et le confort de pilotage. Pour passer au-delà des...




					www.vojomag.com


----------



## pAn1c (9. Februar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Macht auch noch Aua so ein Carbon-Lenker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tmtr


----------



## fone (10. Februar 2022)

Platzhalter, vielleicht fällt mir noch was lustiges ein.


----------



## seblubb (10. Februar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> McFk wäre noch cooler


wenn schon dann MFck 🤭


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> wenn schon dann MFck 🤭



Aber es heißt doch: MäcF**k?

Wie McDonald's nur mit F


----------



## seblubb (10. Februar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Aber es heißt doch: MäcF**k?
> 
> Wie McDonald's nur mit F


McFonald's? 🤔


----------



## Jaerrit (10. Februar 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Wie McDonald's nur mit F





seblubb schrieb:


> McFonald's? 🤔


Fc Donald‘s ☝🏼


----------



## Nd-60 (10. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Fc Donald‘s ☝🏼


Hier lerne ich mehr dazu, als bei jeder betrieblichen Weiterbildung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (10. Februar 2022)

Für 49,95 plus Versand ein Schnäppchen 

Der MTB Lenker kommt morgen 
Und nein, ich verkaufe die nicht 😁


----------



## freetourer (10. Februar 2022)

Welchen Drop, Reach und Flare hat denn der Rennradlenker?

Oder bin ich eh schon zu spät dran?


----------



## maxito (10. Februar 2022)

Kann man den Rennradlenker auch für Enduro benutzen?


----------



## Hans (10. Februar 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> Kann man den Rennradlenker auch für Enduro benutzen?


Logisch , den Lenker nur nach oben drehen


----------



## Hans (10. Februar 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Welchen Drop, Reach und Flare hat denn der Rennradlenker?
> 
> Oder bin ich eh schon zu spät dran?


Reach 70 , Drop 130
Gibt noch welche, aber nicht alle breiten


----------



## piilu (10. Februar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Logisch , den Lenker nur nach oben drehen


Der neue trend Upduro


----------



## seto2 (10. Februar 2022)

Der 40er hat 128mm drop.


----------



## nosaint77 (10. Februar 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> Kann man den Rennradlenker auch für Enduro benutzen?



Logisch, nennt sich dann Gravel.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Logisch, nennt sich dann Gravel.


Und für alles andere gibts den Walmer Bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (10. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und für alles andere gibts den Walmer Bar
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1417937


Puh, wenn ich mir überlege das mir mein Ritchey Venturemax unten durch den Flare schon unnatürlich breit vorkommt, wie fühlt man sich dann erst hier? Vermutlich wie Batman


----------



## seblubb (10. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und für alles andere gibts den Walmer Bar
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1417937


@a.nienie: nä, bisschen breiter dürft's schon sein 🙄


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> @a.nienie: nä, bisschen breiter dürft's schon sein 🙄


wenn mir das forum einen sponsort ;-)
für mich zu viel flare...


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn mir das forum einen sponsort ;-)
> für mich zu viel flare...


Gibts aber inzwischen sogar in Deutschland, wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibts aber inzwischen sogar in Deutschland, wenn ich mich nicht täusche


ja. 140 euro, zb in berlin bei den goldigen.


----------



## seto2 (10. Februar 2022)

Hans schrieb:


> Für 49,95 plus Versand ein Schnäppchen
> 
> Der MTB Lenker kommt morgen
> Und nein, ich verkaufe die nicht 😁


Btw die Logos gehen mit Aceton ab. 🤗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (10. Februar 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Btw die Logos gehen mit Aceton ab. 🤗


Das darunter auch?


----------



## seto2 (11. Februar 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Das darunter auch?


Darunter? 🤔 
Also, wenn man genau hinlguckt, erkenne ich schwarze Schatten, nach dem Entfernen. Sogar mit spürbaren Kanten.


----------



## Rick7 (11. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und für alles andere gibts den Walmer Bar
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1417937


Da muss man bei der Treibjagd aber noch mehr aufpassen 🦌🦌🦌


----------



## youdontknow (11. Februar 2022)

Schalömmchen! Hat jemand echte Erfahrungswerte zu dieser Jacke?


----------



## NewK (11. Februar 2022)

Servus,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Handschuhen?
Danke.



Kamelle schrieb:


> 36% auf Handschuhe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flo7 (12. Februar 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Achtung, ohne Akku.



Ist ja immer ohne Akku...


----------



## der Trixxer (12. Februar 2022)

Günstige Funn Funnduro Vorbauten:





						Vorbau FUNN FUNNDURO 0° Ø 31,8 mm Grau | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Vorbau FUNN FUNNDURO 0° Ø 31,8 mm Grau ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Achtung, ohne Akku.


Ist immer so bei einzelnen Schallwerken sonst könnte man auch sagen, dass der Schalthebel fehlt.


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. Februar 2022)

War nur gut gemeint. Ich wusste es nicht. Hier im Bikemarkt gibt‘s ein neues für 315,- klar Garantie und so…


----------



## xlacherx (12. Februar 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> War nur gut gemeint. Ich wusste es nicht. Hier im Bikemarkt gibt‘s ein neues für 315,- klar Garantie und so…


 Na von privat. 
Neu hin oder her, wenn man privat neuteile verkauft, bekommst nie so viel, wie ein Shop verlangt. Also von daher, is das kein Vergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArmlingAndi (12. Februar 2022)

Falls jemand noch Interesse an dem Canyon G5 Carbonlenker hat. Ich hätte einen mit 10mm Rise für den Selbstkostenpreis abzugeben. Abholung bevorzugt


----------



## Rad-ab (15. Februar 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Sportscheck 15% "FIT2022"


Schade, geht nicht oder gilt der nur für bestimmte Produkte?

Edit:
Gefunden: https://www.mydealz.de/gutscheine/15-auf-bestellungen-bei-sportscheck-1945927

Also scheint bei vielen nicht zu gehen und Elektronikgeräte sowieso nicht....und Tiernahrung vermutlich auch nicht


----------



## heliusdh (15. Februar 2022)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Schade, geht nicht oder gilt der nur für bestimmte Produkte?
> 
> Edit:
> Gefunden: https://www.mydealz.de/gutscheine/15-auf-bestellungen-bei-sportscheck-1945927
> ...


Ich konnte Bekleidung und Snowboardbindung bestellen


----------



## Tony- (15. Februar 2022)

Jemand einen BC Versandfrei Code gesichtet?


----------



## xlacherx (15. Februar 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Jemand einen BC Versandfrei Code gesichtet?


Schau doch einfach ab und zu hier rein





						Suche/Biete Gutscheine
					

Suche VK frei Gutschein BC für heute, danke!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## CrossX (16. Februar 2022)

Simoni84 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Bei Bike-Components, Schwalbe 29" Procore.
> Werkstattverpackung.
> ...


Taugt das System?


----------



## JDEM (16. Februar 2022)

Nein! Ist nicht umsonst so billig


----------



## der-gute (16. Februar 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Taugt das System?





_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nein! Ist nicht umsonst so billig


Pauschal is natürlich immer richtig 🙄


----------



## seblubb (16. Februar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Pauschal is natürlich *immer *richtig 🙄


🤭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (16. Februar 2022)

Danke fürs korrigieren @seblubb !

Für mein Pauschalurteil hab ich mir den Procore Rotz ne Saison inkl Renneinsatz angetan. War teuer, anfällig und am Ende alles zu nem Klumpen verklebt.


----------



## goldencore (16. Februar 2022)

Es ist zumindest sehr schwer. Ansonsten gibt es dazu einen ganzen Thread. Selber habe ich keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## seblubb (16. Februar 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Danke fürs korrigieren @seblubb !
> 
> Für mein Pauschalurteil hab ich mir den Procore Rotz ne Saison inkl Renneinsatz angetan. War teuer, anfällig und am Ende alles zu nem Klumpen verklebt.


DAS ist doch mal ne Aussage. Mit Pauschalaussagen ohne Kontext kann nun wirklich niemand was anfangen


----------



## Chamaeleon (16. Februar 2022)

Vorbau Protaper Evo 31,8/50 mm
29 statt 99 EUR






						ProTaper Evo Vorbau 31,8/50mm schwarz | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## Dr_Ink (17. Februar 2022)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Bei Bergzeit für ~422€ mit dem Gutschein Sale22 (10% on Top auf diverses Reduziertes ...stöbern lohnt vielleicht...)


Sorry hier stand Blödsinn. Habe den Shop mit einem anderen verwechselt.


----------



## bullidd (17. Februar 2022)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Bei Bergzeit für ~422€ mit dem Gutschein Sale22 (10% on Top auf diverses Reduziertes ...stöbern lohnt vielleicht...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Gutschein gilt aber nicht für GPS Ausrüstung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (17. Februar 2022)

bullidd schrieb:


> Der Gutschein gilt aber nicht für GPS Ausrüstung.


hmm..war so bei geizhals gelistet: 








						Garmin Edge 1030 Plus ab € 393,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Garmin Edge 1030 Plus ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Farben: schwarz • Display: 3.5", 470x282 Pixel, Farbdisplay, beleuchtet, Touchscreen • Verbindung: drahtl… ✔ Fahrradcomputer ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				







Dann müssen sich interessierte jemanden mit Cororate Benefit Zugang suchen...


----------



## mansir05 (18. Februar 2022)

Hey, kurze frage. Was haltet ihr von alltricks? Also bezüglich Rückversand und so? Ging alles Reibungslos?


----------



## Mistral7bf (18. Februar 2022)

Hat bei mir einwandfrei geklappt. Bekommst zunächst ein Guthaben, dass du dir dann auszahlen kannst. Am Besten mit PayPal bezahlen und die rückversandkosten darüber erstatten lassen.


----------



## mansir05 (18. Februar 2022)

Achso, danke. Denkst, dass es auch über Visa oder Mastercard gut klappen wird?


----------



## mansir05 (18. Februar 2022)

hat hibike sowas, wie eine bestpreisgarantie?


----------



## mansir05 (18. Februar 2022)

sry für die vielen Fragen, ist Bike-Mailorder vertrauenswürdig? Auch mit Rückversand und hat da jemand evtl einen Gutscheincode?
Vielen Dank, schönes Wochenende


----------



## Dr_Ink (18. Februar 2022)

@Sirman05
Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzt und nicht den ganzen Gutschein Thread mit OT zukleisterst?
Mit ein bisschen Eigeninitiative und Google kannst du tausende Bewertungen über BMO, alltricks und wie sie alle heißen finden, und dir deine Fragen größtenteils selbst beantworten

Edit:
Von Mod in Laberthread verschoben.


----------



## goldencore (20. Februar 2022)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch Frauen im Forum
> 44 % Rabatt auf Schlechtwetterjacke und Nachhaltig 100% Recycling


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht... 😂


----------



## pAn1c (20. Februar 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht... 😂


Ich glaube dass auch nicht, mit dem 100% Recycling. 🤣


----------



## Flo7 (21. Februar 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz für 599€  mit XD oder MS Freilauf​





Kamelle schrieb:


> Ab 05.03.2022 "erst" wieder Lieferbar ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bike-Components geht den Preis von Bike Discount mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (21. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bike-Components geht den Preis von Bike Discount mit.


Warum wundert mich nicht das Du das weißt 🤔


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Warum wundert mich nicht das Du das weißt 🤔


Gleich mal 3 Sätze geordert


----------



## Jaerrit (21. Februar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Gleich mal *30* Sätze geordert


korrigiert 🥸


----------



## Flo7 (21. Februar 2022)

Ihr seid soooo doof und nein, hab keinen Satz davon daheim


----------



## seblubb (21. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ihr seid soooo doof und nein, hab *noch* keinen Satz davon daheim


🥸


----------



## md82 (21. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ihr seid soooo doof und nein, hab keinen Satz davon daheim


Gut, du wirst sicherlich mittlerweile auch ein Außenlager haben, gehe ich mal stark von aus  😁  😁  😁


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. Februar 2022)

Stellt euch mal lieber gut mit dem Flo, in Zeiten schlechter Ersatzteilverfügung ist es immer gut nen Kumpel zu haben der bestens ausgestattet ist


----------



## hellmichel (21. Februar 2022)

2,27€ für das 65ml Fläschchen 








						Wurstwasser Hi-Fibre Tire Sealant Dichtmilch | ROSE Bikes
					

Das Hi-Fibre Wurstwasser von MaXalami ist zwar nicht zum Verzehr geeig




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Blaubarschbub (21. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> [.... ] ist es immer gut nen Kumpel zu haben der bestens ausgestattet ist


Also, falls Bedarf ist: Ich bin auch gut  ausgestattet 😎
Nudeln, Klopapier, Kaffee, Hefe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (21. Februar 2022)

hellmichel schrieb:


> 2,27€ für das 65ml Fläschchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade, hab mir erst nen Liter für 23€ gekauft


----------



## hellmichel (21. Februar 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Schade, hab mir erst nen Liter für 23€ gekauft


Für unterwegs?😱
Hut ab, wäre mir zu klobig und zu schwer. 🥵


----------



## Simon Katsch (21. Februar 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Gut, du wirst sicherlich mittlerweile auch ein Außenlager haben, gehe ich mal stark von aus  😁  😁  😁


Flomazon 
Richtige Logistik mit vollautomatischen hochregallager hinterm Wintergarten...
Ok ich weiß nicht ob @Flo7 ein Wintergarten hat🤣


----------



## Jaerrit (21. Februar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Ok ich weiß nicht ob @Flo7 ein Wintergarten hat🤣


Einen? Schätzungsweise 15-18 ☝🏼


----------



## Blaubarschbub (21. Februar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Flomazon
> Richtige Logistik mit vollautomatischen hochregallager hinterm Wintergarten...
> Ok ich weiß nicht ob @Flo7 ein Wintergarten hat🤣



Größere Mengen auch gerne direkt bis Zielhafen und frei Bordsteinkante


----------



## imun (21. Februar 2022)

hellmichel schrieb:


> Für unterwegs?😱
> Hut ab, wäre mir zu klobig und zu schwer. 🥵


Hab unterwegs noch nie Dichtmilch gebraucht  zur Not hab ich von Schwalbe die kleinen Flaschen da um abzufüllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mansir05 (23. Februar 2022)

hey, wollte nur fragen, woher die Leute hier immer die Versandkostenfrei Gutscheine von BC bekommen? Danke Leute


----------



## JDEM (23. Februar 2022)

Poppen bei mir irgendwann auf.


----------



## Dr_Ink (23. Februar 2022)

Sirman05 schrieb:


> hey, wollte nur fragen, woher die Leute hier immer die Versandkostenfrei Gutscheine von BC bekommen? Danke Leute


Ich habe dir schon auf der vorherigen Seite die Suchfunktion ans Herz gelegt und auf Eigeninitiative hingewiesen. Wurde hier schon etliche Male durchgekaut.

Für heute kannst du den benutzen

TKWTJ7YB


----------



## mansir05 (23. Februar 2022)

Danke, war aber nicht auf der Suche, schon mal Lesen benutzt?


----------



## Dr_Ink (23. Februar 2022)

Wie benutzt man lesen?


----------



## danimaniac (23. Februar 2022)

Und dann noch frech werden...


----------



## Dr_Ink (23. Februar 2022)

@Sirman05

Hab mal diese ominöse SUFU genutzt und omg sie funktioniert einwandfrei.
Ja, und wieder hast du einen Blöden gefunden, der dir die Arbeit abnimmt, selbst was zu machen scheint aus der Mode oder scheitert an Unfähigkeit. 
Vielleicht führen wir hier noch sowas wie siri oder Alexa ein, dann brauchst auchnicht mal mehr tippen. 



Spoiler: Suchfunktion 






heliusdh schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die Codes auch ab und an angezeigt, wenn ich länger auf deren Webseite was suche





Simon Katsch schrieb:


> bleibt mal bisschen bei BC auf der Seite, am besten noch was im Körbchen haben, dann kommt der Code von alleine...zumindest die letzten male





HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Surf halt eine Stunde auf deren Seite ohne Adblocker. 😁


----------



## Dr_Ink (23. Februar 2022)

Sirman05 schrieb:


> Danke, war aber nicht auf der Suche, schon mal Lesen benutzt?


Du anscheinend auch nicht, denn sonst hättest Du ja gelesen, dass ich Dir die Suchfunktion empfohlen habe.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (23. Februar 2022)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> @Sirman05
> 
> Hab mal diese ominöse SUFU genutzt und omg sie funktioniert einwandfrei.
> Ja, und wieder hast du einen Blöden gefunden, der dir die Arbeit abnimmt, selbst was zu machen scheint aus der Mode oder scheitert an Unfähigkeit.


Wenn das Feierabendbier so viel Schaum wie auf'm Pullover hat, kann ich das dünne Nervenkostüm nachvollziehen...

An alle VK-Gutscheingeier: lieber die 3 Eier abdrücken (höhö) und vielleicht kein Grund dafür sein, warum Paketdienste immer mieser werden (müssen). 

Prösterchen


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Februar 2022)

IBC so: 
boar, haste gesehen, Trickstuff Maxima, Fox 38 1/2 lieferbar, schnell bestellen bevor die weg sind, direkt noch eine mehr für Gäste-WC mitbestellen usw…

Auch IBC: 
jemand VK-frei Code für meim Bestellung, die Husos vong Packetbimbo verdienen eh schon Mindestlohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (23. Februar 2022)

Versandkostenfrei bei BC dürfte nicht heißen, dass DHL kein Geld bekommt. Die Löhne der DHL Auslieferer sind vermutlich nicht so niedrig, weil die Versandkosten so gering sind, sondern weil Deutschland seinen Erfolg in Europa erklärtermaßen auch einem riesigen Niedriglohnsektor verdankt, in dem Löhne Normalität sind, von denen kein Mensch leben kann.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Februar 2022)

... für jeden Versandkostengutschein der hier gepostet wird, verhungert irgendwo hier ein Paketzusteller


----------



## Homer4 (23. Februar 2022)

Ich verlange ab sofort Gutscheine für doppelte Versandkosten!
Zum Wohle aller


----------



## Dr_Ink (23. Februar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Wenn das Feierabendbier so viel Schaum wie auf'm Pullover hat, kann ich das dünne Nervenkostüm nachvollziehen...


Unter der Woche gibt es keinen Alkohol, deswegen bin ich so gereizt.
Jedoch, Schaum muss sein, sonst wäre es Ale. Und das ist bekanntermaßen oft warm wie Pi**e und schmeckt auch so.


----------



## isartrails (23. Februar 2022)

Leute, lest doch mal zur Abwechslung ein gutes Buch.
Oder lasst es euch von Alexa vorlesen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (23. Februar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Leute, lest doch mal zur Abwechslung ein gutes Buch.
> Oder lasst es euch von Alexa vorlesen.


Was ist diese Alexa? Nachfolgerin von der AXS Schaltung oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... für jeden Versandkostengutschein der hier gepostet wird, verhungert irgendwo hier ein Paketzusteller



BC wird irgendwas um 2-3€ pro Paket zahlen, Größe ist da oft egal. Der Gutschein ändert da nix dran.

Was DHL und Co dann mit dem Geld machen ist ihre Sache. 
Am fertigsten schauen im Moment die neuen Amazon-Subs aus.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Februar 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Poppen bei mir irgendwann auf.


„Einmal gepoppt, nie mehr gestoppt."


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Februar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Was ist diese Alexa? Nachfolgerin von der AXS Schaltung oder wie?


Schwester vong Ingrid ☝️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (23. Februar 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Schwester vong Ingrid ☝️


Kann gut vorlesen.


----------



## Felger (24. Februar 2022)

hellmichel schrieb:


> 2,27€ für das 65ml Fläschchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Tire Plasma Tubeless Dichtmilch | ROSE Bikes
					

Die Tire Plasma Tubeless-Milch von e*thirteen vereinfacht das Tubeless




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Die haben noch mehr so Fläschchen


----------



## Flo7 (24. Februar 2022)

@Rick7  Doch der Gutschien hat in Kombination mit dem Norco funktioniert…

Gutschein ist whs schon eingelöst, Vlt funktioniert es deshalb nicht?!


----------



## hw_doc (24. Februar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Am fertigsten schauen im Moment die neuen Amazon-Subs aus.



Die verhalten sich (hier) IMO einfach nur im Straßenverkehr unkonzentriert und und treten arg gehäuft und dabei sehr "herrisch" auf.
Wirklich fertig sind in meinen Augen die Typen mit osteuropäischen Kennzeichen an den Transportern, die mir hier in den letzten Jahren immer wieder im Kontext von Hermes aufgefallen sind und so aussehen, als würden sie auch im Wagen schlafen... Das ist wirklich mies. Ich mache es aber an der Branche generell fest.


----------



## k0p3 (24. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gutschein ist whs schon eingelöst, Vlt funktioniert es deshalb nicht?!


Na doch sicher von Dir, oder?  😜


----------



## Rick7 (25. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @Rick7  Doch der Gutschien hat in Kombination mit dem Norco funktioniert…
> 
> Gutschein ist whs schon eingelöst, Vlt funktioniert es deshalb nicht?!


Kann sein ja, habs nur Interesse halber mal probiert, bei mir gings nicht. 
Das Range mit der Ausstattung ist auch mit den 10% weniger zu teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (25. Februar 2022)

Bike24 Sale ist leider auch eher nix besonderes. Das meiste hat davor gleich viel bzw. wenig gekostet 🥱


----------



## Pedaldancer (25. Februar 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Bike24 Sale ist leider auch eher nix besonderes. Das meiste hat davor gleich viel bzw. wenig gekostet 🥱


Ja na die machen halt WSS... Die Aktion soll denke ich nur ein eyecatcher sein. Die "alte" Ware muss so oder so raus.  Bei den Klamotten kann man das ein oder andere denke ich grad günstig kaufen. Aber eben auch ohne extra Aktion 😉


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Februar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> BC wird irgendwas um 2-3€ pro Paket zahlen, Größe ist da oft egal. Der Gutschein ändert da nix dran.
> 
> Was DHL und Co dann mit dem Geld machen ist ihre Sache.
> Am fertigsten schauen im Moment die neuen Amazon-Subs aus.





hw_doc schrieb:


> Die verhalten sich (hier) IMO einfach nur im Straßenverkehr unkonzentriert und und treten arg gehäuft und dabei sehr "herrisch" auf.
> Wirklich fertig sind in meinen Augen die Typen mit osteuropäischen Kennzeichen an den Transportern, die mir hier in den letzten Jahren immer wieder im Kontext von Hermes aufgefallen sind und so aussehen, als würden sie auch im Wagen schlafen... Das ist wirklich mies. Ich mache es aber an der Branche generell fest.




"Die interne Präsentation beziffert den Ertrag nach Deckungsbeitrag 2 eines üblichen Pakets, das selbstständige Marktplatzhändler bei Amazon verschicken, auf 34,5 Cent, an Amazon selbst verdient DHL nur noch 21 Cent."
"Wie das Handelsblatt berichtet, verlangt DHL von Amazon 2,55 Euro pro Paket, von dessen Marktplatzhändlern hingegen durchschnittlich 2,97 Euro."






__





						t3n  – digital pioneers | Das Magazin für digitales Business
					

News + Artikel für die digitale Wirtschaft. Das führende deutschsprachige Medium rund um die Themen eBusiness, Zukunftstechnologien und digitales Arbeiten.




					t3n.de
				












						Paketgeschäft: So abhängig ist die Post von Amazon
					

Eine Vorstandsvorlage der Post zeigt, wie erpressbar Amazon den Gelben Riesen gemacht hat. Der Onlinehändler ist Großkunde und Rivale zugleich.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				




Da kann der neue Amazon-MA nicht viel verdienen.


----------



## null-2wo (25. Februar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Da kann der neue Amazon-MA nicht viel verdienen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Februar 2022)

der Artikel ist von 2018, Corona hat Dhl ganz schön geboostert


----------



## Dr_Ink (25. Februar 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Oder wenn die Thomson Elite zu gewöhnlich ist, vielleicht lieber das folgende Sonderangebot:
> Schmolke TLO Setback Carbon MTB Sattelstütze - 27,2mm - UD Carbon​und
> Schmolke TLO Setback Carbon MTB Sattelstütze - 31,6mm - UD Carbon​für nur 374,99 € (statt UVP 494,99 €)


Jeweils nur noch einmal vorhanden und dann mit 65€ Aufpreis. Also doch kein so gutes Angebot mehr, wenn man die 375 € zu Grunde legt.


----------



## Flo7 (26. Februar 2022)

@alvis  wie bestellst du die Gabel? 😅


----------



## alvis (26. Februar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> @alvis  wie bestellst du die Gabel? 😅


Recht hast du, da habe ich wohl nicht richtig hingeguckt


----------



## morph027 (27. Februar 2022)

Hmpf, im Dezember den MW7 nach einer Ausfahrt mit lila Füßen zum Vollpreis bestellt....aber nicht bereut, top Schuh!


----------



## heliusdh (27. Februar 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hmpf, im Dezember den MW7 nach einer Ausfahrt mit lila Füßen zum Vollpreis bestellt....aber nicht bereut, top Schuh!


Es wird in den Bewertungen öfters erwähnt das der Schuh sehr weit ist.
Was meinst Du dazu? 
Werden eigendlich Cleats mitgeliefert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbgrollon (27. Februar 2022)

Cleats sind doch immer bei den Pedalen dabei. Oder glaubst du, dass die alle möglichen Cleats mitliefern die es gibt?


----------



## heliusdh (27. Februar 2022)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Cleats sind doch immer bei den Pedalen dabei. Oder glaubst du, dass die alle möglichen Cleats mitliefern die es gibt?


Bei meinen Sommer Shimano Schuhen lagen Shimano Cleats bei. Vielleicht war das ein Angebot, deswegen frage ich ja


----------



## Blaubarschbub (27. Februar 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Es wird in den Bewertungen öfters erwähnt das der Schuh sehr weit ist.
> Was meinst Du dazu?
> Werden eigendlich Cleats mitgeliefert?



@morph027 
Ich ebenso, aber ich hab den echt gebraucht, egal zu welchem Preis.. Klasse ist auch die biegsame Sohle mit der man schmierige unfahrbahre Anstiege laufen konnte.

Weit ist auch subjektiv. 
Meine schon das er breiter ist, habe allerdings Größe 47 und dicke Merino Socken

Nachtrag: Keine Cleats dabei

Alles in allem kann ich den Schuh empfehlen


----------



## sbgrollon (27. Februar 2022)

OK sry. Kann natürlich sein dass bei shimano Schuhe dann Shimano cleats dabei sind. Bei mir waren bei anderen shimano Schuhe keine Cleats dabei. Außerdem fahr ich Crankbrothers....


----------



## Blaubarschbub (27. Februar 2022)

@heliusdh
Stehen so seit gestern noch im Keller. Du siehst also auch guter Knöchelschutz 





@sbgrollon 
Auch bei mir waren bei Shimano Schuhen noch nie Cleats dabei


----------



## heliusdh (27. Februar 2022)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> OK sry. Kann natürlich sein dass bei shimano Schuhe dann Shimano cleats dabei sind. Bei mir waren bei anderen shimano Schuhe keine Cleats dabei. Außerdem fahr ich Crankbrothers....


Ok, dann bestelle ich die mit 
Habe normal Gröse 46. Bestellbar ist 45 und 48  Ich beobachte das mal, vielleicht kommt 46 noch einmal rein


----------



## Blaubarschbub (27. Februar 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Ok, dann bestelle ich die mit
> Habe normal Gröse 46. Bestellbar ist 45 und 48  Ich beobachte das mal, vielleicht kommt 46 noch einmal rein


Preisvorschlag an bc?


----------



## morph027 (27. Februar 2022)

Ich hab auch 1 Nummer größer als sonst genommen, damit etwas mehr Luft drin bleiben kann und das passt mit Thermolite Socken super. Ich bereue auch zu dem normal schon recht fairen Preis nichts. Cleats lagen bei mir auch immer bei den Pedalen bei.


----------



## morph027 (27. Februar 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Specialized Ground Control S-Works für 25.,99 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1282265.html


Vorsicht, die S-Works Variante ist schon sehr pannenanfällig. Wollte eig. auch gerade ein oder zwei fürs neumodische Downcountry in Warenkorb legen, hab mich aber nochmal belesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (27. Februar 2022)

Haben sich die Shimano-Schuhe über die letzten Jahre in der Größe geändert?  
Hab noch die alten MW80, die aber mittlerweile schon sehr mitgenommen sind, in Größe 48. Die Bewertungen zum MW7 sagen jetzt recht oft, dass die größer ausfallen als bisher von Shimano gewohnt. Dann wärs eher 47 bei mir...


----------



## PraterRadler (27. Februar 2022)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Hatte bei Shimano immer 48 - bei den meisten anderen Schuhen 47.
Habe auch diese Bewertungen gelesen und bin jetzt etwas unsicher.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (27. Februar 2022)

@Muehi
@PraterRadler

Ich bin der Meinung das es sehr individuell ist, aber wenn es hilft meine Einschätzung

46 Straßenschuhe
48 alte Shimano XC51

48 bei MH7
und gefühlt könnte erstmalig auch 47 gehen. Ich hab mit dicken Merino Socken + Thermosohle wegen SPD und immer noch genug Platz.

Ich würde bei normalen Haxen mal eine Nummer größer nehmen. Wenn es gar nicht geht ggfs umtauschen, auch wenn das eigentlich niemand möchte


----------



## Muehi (27. Februar 2022)

Danke! Die Entscheidung hat sich insofern erleichtert, da nur noch bis Größe 45 lieferbar


----------



## Blaubarschbub (27. Februar 2022)

Muehi schrieb:


> Danke! Die Entscheidung hat sich insofern erleichtert, da nur noch bis Größe 45 lieferbar











						MTB-Schuhe online kaufen | bike-components
					

Wähle aus einer riesigen Auswahl an MTB-Schuhen für Flat-Pedals oder Klickpedale! Wir haben Schuhe für Cross-Country, Trail, Enduro und andere MTB-Spielarten.




					www.bike-components.de
				




Preisvorschlag ist bekannt?


----------



## Blaubarschbub (27. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> crivit Fahrrad Montageständer, mit 4 Standbeinen | LIDL
> 
> 
> crivit Fahrrad Montageständer, mit 4 Standbeinen im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen ✓ 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand  ✓ Jetzt bestellen!
> ...



Ist der auch für Gravel geeignet? 
Habe keine Lust auf wer billich kauft muß zweimal usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> crivit Fahrrad Montageständer, mit 4 Standbeinen | LIDL
> 
> 
> crivit Fahrrad Montageständer, mit 4 Standbeinen im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen ✓ 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand  ✓ Jetzt bestellen!
> ...



Ganz schön teuer geworden - hat man bei Lidl den Wert erkannt ?


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Februar 2022)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Ist der auch für Gravel geeignet?





sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ganz schön teuer geworden - hat man bei Lidl den Wert erkannt ?



Sowohl als auch, hinzu kommt:


			
				Lidl schrieb:
			
		

> Auch für E-Bikes geeignet


----------



## McFlury (27. Februar 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> crivit Fahrrad Montageständer, mit 4 Standbeinen | LIDL
> 
> 
> crivit Fahrrad Montageständer, mit 4 Standbeinen im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen ✓ 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand  ✓ Jetzt bestellen!
> ...


@Rick7 hattest du nicht schon Erfahrung mit dem Montageständer? Kannst du den empfehlen?


----------



## Halorider (27. Februar 2022)

McFlury schrieb:


> @Rick7 hattest du nicht schon Erfahrung mit dem Montageständer? Kannst du den empfehlen?


Den habe ich seit 3 jahren und funktioniert  immer noch,


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Februar 2022)

Ich musste meinen nach einigen Jahren entsorgen, weil das Plastik der Haltezange gebrochen war! ☝️


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (28. Februar 2022)

Ich habe den auch, musste nur fast alle Drehknebel durch Schnellspanner ersetzen, da sie kaputt gingen, und sauschwer ist das Ding.
Habe letztes Jahr mal mit Feedback Elite Pro gearbeitet, das natürlich eine ganz andere Nummer, hauptsächlich der Klemme wegen, und dem Gewicht, aber dafür auch preislich „geringfügig„ teurer.


----------



## JDEM (28. Februar 2022)

Danke fürs verschieben!


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Februar 2022)

neiduck schrieb:


> @Guerill0
> Da hast du recht steht in keinem Verhältnis.
> Dein Tipp ist günstiger aber auch schlechter... wenn jedes Mal das Bike erst mit einer Schraube fixiert werden müsste dann hast du nicht wirklich Spass mit dem Teil.... gerade wenn du mit der anderen dein Bike in der Hand hast....
> Anhang anzeigen 1429107
> Der Lidl hat wenigstens einen Schnellspanner. das dauert nur 1Sek und nicht ewig...


So eine ähnliche Klemmumg hat mein Montageständer auch. 
Ist der letze Mist! 
Jetzt ist er gebrochen und ich brauch einen neuen.


----------



## youdontknow (1. März 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Wera Tool-Check Plus Werkzeugset für 49,99€ bei Kauf über idealo.
> Sonst ist das Set für ca. 65€ zu bekommen.


leider weg


----------



## fone (1. März 2022)

bei Idealo gibt's es ab 54, 86€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (1. März 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Zweitlenker fürs Gästeklo...oder so.
> 
> Neatt Carbon Oxygen Hanger 780 mm für 59,49€ mit Gutschein ALLNEATT15
> 
> Ich hätte ja auf einen umgelabelten alten Horizon getippt, aber die Back/Upsweep Werte sind anders.


Dein Link geht net. also ich kann klicken bis ich schwarz werd, aber nix passiert.


----------



## morph027 (1. März 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Dein Link geht net. also ich kann klicken bis ich schwarz werd, aber nix passiert.


So besser? Danke für den Hinweis.

Hier auch nochmal. https://www.alltricks.de/F-11914-cintres-vtt/P-1170327-neatt_carbon_oxygen_hanger_780_mm


----------



## xrated (1. März 2022)

Backsweep: 6
Upsweep: 5


----------



## dino113 (2. März 2022)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Auch mit Maciag-Rabattcode kombinierbar...


Hast du da einen für mich?


----------



## TraceS54 (2. März 2022)

Nope - hab mir selbst gerade hier einen organisiert.


----------



## Tony- (2. März 2022)

Husqvarna MC6 - 27,5" All Mountainbike mit Shimano Steps E8000 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Husqvarna MC6 - 27,5" All Mountainbike mit Shimano Steps E8000, E-MTB, Husqvarna MC6 , Model 2018, Erstkauf April 2019, sehr guter Zustand, 4.000 km. Viele Teile erneuert. Farbe: schwarz / grau matt Rahmengröße…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. März 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1430225
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sitzwinkel gleich Lenkwinkel, Preis is dafür ok😁


----------



## rossman (3. März 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> SRAM X01 Eagle AXS Schaltwerk 12-fach
> 
> 
> Das X01 Eagle AXS 12-fach Schaltwerk von SRAM – direktes elektronisches Schalten am Enduro-Bike Das elektronische SRAM X01 Eagle AXS™ Schaltwerk schaltet Eagle 12-fach-Kassetten mit 10-50 oder 10-52 Zähnen selbst im Enduro-Einsatz sehr präzise.
> ...


Ist aber ohne Akku


----------



## Rick7 (3. März 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Bike Discount
> Verkauft den Shimano MW7  heute für
> 137,97 Eur
> 
> ...



Hey Member, 

vielen Dank für dieses Schnäppchen... tu da seit Jahren rum und dein Hinweis hat jetzt den Ausschlag gegeben mir endlich Winterschuhe zu leisten. Sind auch schon da und bin begeistert 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (3. März 2022)

rossman schrieb:


> Ist aber ohne Akku


Es müsste wenn dann heißen, ist mit Akku! Warum? Weil es immer ohne Akku ist.
Akku Akku Akku Akku Akku Akku Akku


----------



## goldencore (3. März 2022)

Geht mir genauso! Kann kaum erwarten sie auszuprobieren, auch wenn ich gerne Frühling als Alternative nehme.


----------



## Nd-60 (3. März 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hey Member,
> 
> vielen Dank für dieses Schnäppchen... tu da seit Jahren rum und dein Hinweis hat jetzt den Ausschlag gegeben mir endlich Winterschuhe zu leisten. Sind auch schon da und bin begeistert 👍


Bitte gerne. 
Ich fahre sie nun schon die 3. Saison. 
Wobei ich sie dieses Jahr noch gar nicht gebraucht habe.


----------



## davez (3. März 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Es müsste wenn dann heißen, ist mit Akku! Warum? Weil es immer ohne Akku ist.
> Akku Akku Akku Akku Akku Akku Akku


Also, ich hatte letztes Jahr ein X01 Schaltwerk gekauft und da war Akku und Ladegerät dabei - ob in der selben Box kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Jaerrit (3. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte letztes Jahr ein X01 Schaltwerk gekauft und da war Akku und Ladegerät dabei - ob in der selben Box kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen.


Nee nee, is logisch was er sagt, ein Auto is ja auch immer ohne Sprit wenn man das kauft ☝🏼


----------



## Homer4 (3. März 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Nee nee, is logisch was er sagt, ein Auto is ja auch immer ohne Sprit wenn man das kauft ☝🏼


Jaja Sarkasmus. Da kaufst du das ganze Auto, klar is da Sprit drin. Hier aber nur das Schaltwerk...
Bei Kaffeebohnen ist ja auch nicht gleich die Mühle dabei oder bei Kauf von Käse die Semmel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (3. März 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte letztes Jahr ein X01 Schaltwerk gekauft und da war Akku und Ladegerät dabei - ob in der selben Box kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen.


So ein Set gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht offiziell.

Nur Schaltwerk
oder
Schaltwerk, Trigger, Akku, Ladegerät

gibt aber genug Händler, die individuell aus Einzelteilen zusammenstellen.


----------



## Homer4 (3. März 2022)

Und hinzu kommt, SRAM packt bei der mechanischen Schaltung auch kein Bowdenzug, schalthülle etc bei. Einfach lächerlich.
Danke Shimano


----------



## sp00n82 (4. März 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Nee nee, is logisch was er sagt, ein Auto is ja auch immer ohne Sprit wenn man das kauft ☝🏼


Na wenn ich aber ein E-Auto kaufen würde, wäre ich aber schon recht verwirrt, wenn da kein Akku mit dabei wäre.  😬

Edit:
Nicht voll geladen (Sprit), ok. Aber ohne "Tank"?


----------



## Muehi (4. März 2022)

Um beim fairen Vergleich zu bleiben: In dem Fall kauft ihr ja auch kein Auto, sondern nur das Getriebe. Und das kommt als Ersatz- bzw. Einzelteil auch "blank" ohne Schalthebel etc. pp.
Für alle anderen gibts das Upgrade-Kit. Da ist dann auch Akku, Ladegerät und Schalteinheit dabei (und sogar nen tolles Multitool ).


----------



## morph027 (4. März 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Zweitlenker fürs Gästeklo...oder so.
> 
> Neatt Carbon Oxygen Hanger 780 mm für 59,49€ mit Gutschein ALLNEATT15
> 
> ...


----------



## Flo7 (6. März 2022)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Mit Batterie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normalpreis seit Wochen…


----------



## Homer4 (6. März 2022)

Was war der Bestpreis für ein axs x01 schaltwerk, weiß das noch wer?


----------



## Newmi (6. März 2022)

Wartet eigentlich sonst noch jemand auf die XX1-Kette von Amazon vom April 2021? 🙄


----------



## luftschaukel (6. März 2022)

Nö
Meine ist angekommen irgendwann.


----------



## youdontknow (6. März 2022)

Newmi schrieb:


> Wartet eigentlich sonst noch jemand auf die XX1-Kette von Amazon vom April 2021? 🙄


Meine wurde nach nach mehrmaligem Lieferverzug irgendwann storniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. März 2022)

nö, die XX1 ich hab die im Sommer 21 bekommen!

PS:die GX Kette wurde storniert






						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Verschiedene Beast Laufradsätze bei Jonito im Angebot. z.B. https://www.jonito.com/Beast-Laufradsatz-MTB-Rim-ED30-UD-DT-Swiss-350-Disc-6-Bolt-Boost-XD-29?gclid=Cj0KCQiA1ZGcBhCoARIsAGQ0kkogf1eMcAe3OYp42qqbncdlxW4yEnscJOylplaMdwWaDFsFoYRTXw8aAi7hEALw_wcB 1.204,99 €...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## youdontknow (6. März 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> nö, die XX1 ich hab die im Sommer 21 bekommen!
> 
> PS:die GX Kette wurde storniert
> 
> ...


Stimmt, die GX Kette war es bei mir auch....


----------



## Colt__Seavers (7. März 2022)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Und für unsere BC Freunde  Code  00    bei HS immer ab 100 €


ich steh aufm Schlauch


----------



## seblubb (7. März 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> ich steh aufm Schlauch


Dann geh ma n Schritt zu Seite 👍


----------



## Nd-60 (7. März 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> ich steh aufm Schlauch


Hoffentlich ist es nicht schmerzhaft 🤔


----------



## Colt__Seavers (7. März 2022)

Member57 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist es nicht schmerzhaft 🤔


Ist ja nicht mein Schlauch


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (8. März 2022)

Ich weiß nicht wo ich es posten soll, deshalb stell ichs mal hier ein.

*ACHTUNG* 

Aufpassen beim Shop www.fahrrad-handels.net

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Betrugsseite. Im Impressum ist ein Shop aus Ismaning angegeben, den es wirklich gibt. Ich hatte mir ein Kinderbike für meine Tochter bestellt. 100,- € günstiger als in anderen Shops. Die Bestellbestätigung war dann aber komisch und ich wurde misstrauisch. Bankverbindung in GB und Emailadresse mit .sk-Endung. Hab dann direkt im Shop in Ismaning angerufen und erfahren, dass es sich um eine Betrugsseite handelt und sie nichts mit dem Webshop zu tun haben.


----------



## Halorider (8. März 2022)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo ich es posten soll, deshalb stell ichs mal hier ein.
> 
> *ACHTUNG*
> 
> ...


Gibts mehrere davon,auch auf ebay-klein. gibts solche günstige angebote die garnicht gibt.


----------



## NewK (8. März 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1431693


Kann man den irgendwie sauber entlabeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (8. März 2022)

Sieht mir nicht so aus...


----------



## sp00n82 (8. März 2022)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo ich es posten soll, deshalb stell ichs mal hier ein.
> 
> *ACHTUNG*
> 
> ...


Hast du das bereits gemeldet?
Z.B. bei einer (oder allen) dieser Seiten:








						Jetzt mitmachen und Betrugsversuche melden
					

Sie möchten ein Teil von Verbraucherschutz.com werden und andere Leser vor Gefahren warnen oder über aktuelle Themen informieren? Hier erfahren Sie, wie Sie ein Teil der Redaktion von Verbraucherschutz.com werden können.




					www.verbraucherschutz.com
				











						Internet-Falle melden
					






					www.watchlist-internet.at
				











						Beschwerden
					

Melden Sie uns Ihre Probleme mit Produkten oder Anbietern.




					www.vzbv.de


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (8. März 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hast du das bereits gemeldet?
> Z.B. bei einer (oder allen) dieser Seiten:
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich habe nichts gemeldet. Der richtige Shopbesitzer hat aber bereits Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## pAn1c (8. März 2022)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe nichts gemeldet. Der richtige Shopbesitzer hat aber bereits Anzeige erstattet.


Das weiß ja der Kunde, der da gerade bestellt, nicht.


----------



## fx:flow (8. März 2022)

Wer die Seite googelt kommt schon zu diesem Ergebnis. Allen Interessenten, die drauf reinfallen wollen, ohne sich vorher zu informieren, kann man dadurch nicht erreichen und nicht schützen.
An solche Fakeshops müssen wir uns leider gewöhnen und unser Kaufverhalten verbessern.
Mittlerweile kann man sich teils oder ganz gefüllte Fakeshops betriebsfertig kaufen/mieten/aufsetzen lassen und muss nur noch ein paar Infos hinterlegen (Fakeimpressum, Kontodaten). Ist ein unschönes Business dahinter.


----------



## pAn1c (8. März 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Wer die Seite googelt kommt schon zu diesem Ergebnis. Allen Interessenten, die drauf reinfallen wollen, ohne sich vorher zu informieren, kann man dadurch nicht erreichen und nicht schützen.
> An solche Fakeshops müssen wir uns leider gewöhnen und unser Kaufverhalten verbessern.
> Mittlerweile kann man sich teils oder ganz gefüllte Fakeshops betriebsfertig kaufen/mieten/aufsetzen lassen und muss nur noch ein paar Infos hinterlegen (Fakeimpressum, Kontodaten). Ist ein unschönes Business dahinter.


Melden macht frei.
Und wenn man dadurch noch schneller an den Hinweis eines Fake Shops kommt, ist das doch eine gute Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (8. März 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Wer die Seite googelt kommt schon zu diesem Ergebnis. Allen Interessenten, die drauf reinfallen wollen, ohne sich vorher zu informieren, kann man dadurch nicht erreichen und nicht schützen.
> An solche Fakeshops müssen wir uns leider gewöhnen und unser Kaufverhalten verbessern.
> Mittlerweile kann man sich teils oder ganz gefüllte Fakeshops betriebsfertig kaufen/mieten/aufsetzen lassen und muss nur noch ein paar Infos hinterlegen (Fakeimpressum, Kontodaten). Ist ein unschönes Business dahinter.


🙄 Ja klar kann man da eventuell auch selber drauf kommen. Es ist aber auch alles andere als verkehrt, wenn man andere davor warnen möchte. So bißchen informatives  Miteinander soll ja auch ursprünglich mal der Ansatz für solche Foren gewesen sein..


----------



## goldencore (8. März 2022)

Romantiker!
Es geht hier ausschließlich darum, alles besser als andere zu wissen und E-Bikes zu hassen!


----------



## SPBaumann (8. März 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> 🙄 Ja klar kann man da eventuell auch selber drauf kommen. Es ist aber auch alles andere als verkehrt, wenn man andere davor warnen möchte. So bißchen informatives  Miteinander soll ja auch ursprünglich mal der Ansatz für solche Foren gewesen sein..


Aber @Chief-Roberts84 hat es doch hier unaufgefordert gemeldet ... wegen informativen Miteinander usw. Verstehe deinen Vorwurf deshalb nicht ganz.


----------



## fx:flow (8. März 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> 🙄 Ja klar kann man da eventuell auch selber drauf kommen. Es ist aber auch alles andere als verkehrt, wenn man andere davor warnen möchte. So bißchen informatives  Miteinander soll ja auch ursprünglich mal der Ansatz für solche Foren gewesen sein..


Was erzählst du denn da?

Im Forum findet man es jetzt dank seines Beitrags.
Davor hat eine Google-Recherche zu der Shopdomain direkt warnende Webseiten ausgespuckt, darunter Auktionshilfe. Wer also nach dem Shop sucht wird fündig und gewarnt.

Wer nicht danach sucht und über Google AdSense direkt auf der Seite landet... wie willst du die denn erreichen und warnen? Mit dem 21. Warnbeitrag auf einer Webseite wie Verbraucherschutz, nach denen der gefährdete Bürger gar nicht gesucht hat? In diese Webseitenblase kommst du so nicht rein und kannst nicht warnen.

Solche Seiten müssen zügig offline, allerdings ist das langwierig, die Domaininhaber meist sonstwo... ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Die Leute müssen sich angewöhnen neue Shops einfach mal zu recherchieren. Wenn er nicht bekannt ist, melden, wenn bekannt meiden.
Geht die eine Seite offline, ist er kurze Zeit später unter neuem Namen online.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (8. März 2022)

Ich verstehe die Reaktionen von manchen ehrlich gesagt gerade nicht. Ich habe es hier gepostet, weil ich keine andere Anlaufstelle kenne.

Ich fühle mich auf alle Fälle nicht verpflichtet auf jeder Plattform, die irgendjemandem einfällt, die Seite zu melden. Jeder der eine Stelle kennt, die dafür geeignet ist, darf es gerne melden.

Ich hatte es nur gut gemeint.


----------



## ekm (8. März 2022)

SPBaumann schrieb:


> Aber @Chief-Roberts84 hat es doch hier unaufgefordert gemeldet ... wegen informativen Miteinander usw. Verstehe deinen Vorwurf deshalb nicht ganz.


Dann hast du meinen Beitrag nicht ganz verstanden. Es ging mit darum, dass es gut war es hier zu zeigen, obwohl es über die Google Suche auch aufgefallen wäre.


----------



## xrated (8. März 2022)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe nichts gemeldet. Der richtige Shopbesitzer hat aber bereits Anzeige erstattet.


Und wenn die unter einer Decke stehen?
Warum sollte ein Betrüger einem Händler derart Schaden wenn er auch einen Phantasienamen nehmen könnte? Oder hatte der echte Händler auch einen Shop?


----------



## Osama (8. März 2022)

Vielleicht....


----------



## pAn1c (8. März 2022)

Ich kann nur sagen, lesen, und verstehen.
Bei den Meisten hört es leider nach dem lesen auf.


----------



## fx:flow (8. März 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Und wenn die unter einer Decke stehen?
> Warum sollte ein Betrüger einem Händler derart Schaden wenn er auch einen Phantasienamen nehmen könnte? Oder hatte der echte Händler auch einen Shop?


Die Zahl derer, die einen Shop gegenchecken, einen echten Laden an der bestehenden Anschrift finden und DANN auch noch dort anrufen, nur um sich rückzuversichern, ist sehr gering. Eine nicht existente Adresse fällt sofort auf, eine Anschrift, an der nur Privatpersonen wohnen dürften, auch zeitnah.

Was interessiert mich der Ruf eines Gewerbetreibenden (in irgendeinem Land) auf dem Weg dazu, Hunderte um Hunderttausende zu bescheißen?

Die deutschsprachigen Fakeshops sind regelmäßig mit ausländischen Kontoverbindungen ausgestattet, bei denen es sich häufig nochmals nur um Konten von Finanzagenten handelt. Ich bezweifel, dass der/die Täter außerhalb des Google Translators Deutsch können. Gute Fakeshops kann man mittlerweile mit sehr guter Übersetzung buchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (8. März 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Und wenn die unter einer Decke stehen?
> Warum sollte ein Betrüger einem Händler derart Schaden wenn er auch einen Phantasienamen nehmen könnte? Oder hatte der echte Händler auch einen Shop?


Ruf mal dort an und hör dir seine Anrufbeantworter-Ansage an. Der klingt dermaßen angepisst. Und wenn man seine eigentliche Shopnummer mit einem Ansagetext zum Betrugsfall vollspricht und stattdessen seine Handynummer für "richtige" Kunden nennt, dann scheint die Zahl der Betrogenen nicht klein zu sein.

Ist aber für mich jetzt auch gut damit.


----------



## suoixon (11. März 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Tatsächlich!
> Anhang anzeigen 1435711


1500€ würd ich nicht als Schnapper für ne 38er sehen. Die war die Tage mehrmals für 1200 zu haben


----------



## Flo7 (12. März 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Preis ok für eine 1275 Kassette, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gab’s gestern um 135 bei xxl Sports, zumindest für die Österreicher.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. März 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> 100,-€: SHIMANO Deore XT Kurbel Direct Mount 1x12-fach FC-M8100-1 | ohne Kettenblatt 175 mm​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt sind 100€ schon ein Schnäppchen? Letztes Jahr gab es die doch mal für 57€/65€ bei Amazon. Hab ich hier immernoch liegen


----------



## Flo7 (15. März 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Jetzt sind 100€ schon ein Schnäppchen? Letztes Jahr gab es die doch mal für 57€/65€ bei Amazon. Hab ich hier immernoch liegen


 Bei willhaben verkauft einer neue ausgebaute XT kurbeln inkl Kettenblatt und innenlager um 100€.


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. März 2022)

Willhaben ist ja nun wirklich nicht für irgendwelche GebrauchtPreisvergleiche heranzuziehen..

Weiß gar nicht was da bei euch in Österreich immer abgeht😁🤷

Oder gibts da auch realistische Verkäufer und es werden immer nur die bekloppten Preise gepostet🤔


----------



## Homer4 (15. März 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Jetzt sind 100€ schon ein Schnäppchen? Letztes Jahr gab es die doch mal für 57€/65€ bei Amazon. Hab ich hier immernoch liegen


Da haste schon Recht. Aber wenn seit Monaten sich nix tut im Preis und alles teuer wird, empfinde ich das als Schnäppchen.


----------



## Flo7 (15. März 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Willhaben ist ja nun wirklich nicht für irgendwelche GebrauchtPreisvergleiche heranzuziehen..
> 
> Weiß gar nicht was da bei euch in Österreich immer abgeht😁🤷
> 
> Oder gibts da auch realistische Verkäufer und es werden immer nur die bekloppten Preise gepostet🤔



Warum gebraucht sind halt ausgebaut!


----------



## dino113 (15. März 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Warum gebraucht sind halt ausgebaut!
> Anhang anzeigen 1438034


wo erhältlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (15. März 2022)

schrieb er doch und ist wirklich nicht schwer zum Suchen:

willhaben


----------



## Flo7 (15. März 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> wo erhältlich?


Schau mal, was ich auf willhaben gefunden habe 
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...-32t-kurbel-fc-m8100-mit-bsa-lager-552010461/


----------



## dino113 (15. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> schrieb er doch und ist wirklich nicht schwer zum Suchen:
> 
> willhaben


sorry, kannte ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## danimaniac (15. März 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> sorry, kannte ich bisher noch nicht.


macht doch nichts... da bieten die lustigen Schluchtenscheißerchen ihr Zeuch zu Schillingpreisen, aber in Euro an   
Aber es gibt da auch gute Österreicher die ganz normale Preise haben wollen. Quasi das EBay-Kleinanzeigen von Sissi und Franz


----------



## mr.sebi (15. März 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Willhaben ist ja nun wirklich nicht für irgendwelche GebrauchtPreisvergleiche heranzuziehen..
> 
> Weiß gar nicht was da bei euch in Österreich immer abgeht😁🤷
> 
> Oder gibts da auch realistische Verkäufer und es werden immer nur die bekloppten Preise gepostet🤔


versteh deine aussage nicht wirklich! eigentlich genau gleich wie ebay kleinanzeigen. preisvergleiche im gebrauchtmarktsektor kann man da genauso gut herstellen.
und die meisten preise im bikemarkt sind meiner meinung nach bekloppt. 
aber vl ist das bei uns österreicher wirklich anders.
du musst auf willhaben mehr stöbern, wirst sehen, da geht viel mehr als man denkt


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. März 2022)

mr.sebi schrieb:


> versteh deine aussage nicht wirklich





danimaniac schrieb:


> macht doch nichts... da bieten die lustigen Schluchtenscheißerchen ihr Zeuch zu Schillingpreisen, aber in Euro an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (15. März 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Jetzt sind 100€ schon ein Schnäppchen? Letztes Jahr gab es die doch mal für 57€/65€ bei Amazon. Hab ich hier immernoch liegen


wenn die 165er Länge haben, dann nehm ich dir diese ab zum EK Preis!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. März 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> wenn die 165er Länge haben, dann nehm ich dir diese ab zum EK Preis!


175 und bleiben im Hochregal


----------



## imun (16. März 2022)

BC VSK-frei ab 30€ bis 30.03.: *BCXDD*


knarz3r schrieb:


> Hab ich hier gefunden und funktioniert: https://www.mytopdeals.net/user-deals/deals/hobby-freizeit/gratis-versand-bei-bike-components/


Warum erst ab 30€


----------



## seblubb (16. März 2022)

imun schrieb:


> BC VSK-frei ab 30€ bis 30.03.: *BCXDD*
> 
> Warum erst ab 30€


wer soll sich das denn leisten können?


----------



## danimaniac (16. März 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> wer soll sich das denn leisten können?


10fach Kette 29,50€
Toll.
Halt noch was "kleines" mit in den Warenkorb tun?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> "kleines"


und lagernd in allen Größen und Farben!


----------



## scubasigi_73 (16. März 2022)

imun schrieb:


> BC VSK-frei ab 30€ bis 30.03.: *BCXDD*
> 
> Warum erst ab 30€



Funktioniert leider nicht.

Hätte jemand ev. noch einen BC VSK-frei? Danke!


----------



## heliusdh (16. März 2022)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Funktioniert leider nicht.
> 
> Hätte jemand ev. noch einen BC VSK-frei? Danke!


geht


----------



## scubasigi_73 (16. März 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> geht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1438903


Anscheinend nicht für Lieferungen nach Österreich.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (16. März 2022)

@seblubb: Humor ist, wenn man darüber lachen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubasigi_73 (16. März 2022)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> @seblubb: Humor ist, wenn man darüber lachen kann.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. März 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Newmen Evolution A.30 29" Laufradsatz für 485€​Kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem A30 und dem SL. 30? ist das nur die Felge mit 40 gr?



Die billigere Felge (ohne SL) ist aus einer anderen, günstigeren, weniger dellenresistenten Legierung.

Zu den Naben und Speichen kann ich nichts sagen.
Würde eh DT350 Classic + 32 J-Bend 1,5-1,6er Speichen + von Newmen nur die Felge empfehlen


----------



## Felger (17. März 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Zu den Naben und Speichen kann ich nichts sagen.
> Würde eh DT350 Classic + 32 J-Bend 1,5-1,6er Speichen + von Newmen nur die Felge empfehlen


kann ich auch empfehlen. gut aufgebaut eine sorglose Kombination


----------



## Mondkartoffel (17. März 2022)

Würdet ihr sagen die xtr m9120 v+h bei bc für 390 ist ein gutes angebot? Oder gibts die manchmal noch billiger?


----------



## hemorider (17. März 2022)

Startseite | Online Shop Zweirad Stadler | Größtes Zweirad Center
					

Fahrrad Online Shop - Experte für Fahrrad ✓ Fahrradbekleidung ✓ Fahrradzubehör ✓ Kaufen Sie Ihr Fahrrad jetzt online - Scott, Dynamics, Bulls uvm.




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de
				




hinten ist schon alle.


----------



## EmDoubleU (18. März 2022)

Moin, ich frage mal hier - auch wenn es mir gar nicht primär um ein Schnäppchen geht, sondern einfach nur um verfügbare Ware. 🙈

Aber da an diversen Aufbauten im Forum immer mal wieder hydraulische SRAM AXS Rival und Force Brems-Schalt-Hebel auftauchen, muss es ja von Zeit zu Zeit immer mal wieder irgendwo welche geben.

Bei r2-bike, bike-components, bike-discount usw. schaue ich gefühlt schon regelmäßig - der Rest der benötigten Parts für einen 1x12 XPLR-Umbau ist auch gar nicht so das Problem.

Ob hydraulische SRAM AXS Rival oder Force wären mir mittlerweile schon hupe - gewichtstechnisch ist das verschmerzbar, optisch sehen beide gut aus.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. März 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Moin, ich frage mal hier - auch wenn es mir gar nicht primär um ein Schnäppchen geht, sondern einfach nur um verfügbare Ware. 🙈
> 
> Aber da an diversen Aufbauten im Forum immer mal wieder hydraulische SRAM AXS Rival und Force Brems-Schalt-Hebel auftauchen, muss es ja von Zeit zu Zeit immer mal wieder irgendwo welche geben.
> 
> ...


Ich verfolge das auch und seit gefühlt einem Jahr kommt nichts online. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen dass die Teile von Komplettbikes abmontiert wurden, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Geht wohl alles zu den OEMs was bei SRAM vom Band fällt


----------



## EmDoubleU (18. März 2022)

@Colt__Seavers 
Ich hab teilweise auch schon überlegt, 'n verfügbares Günstigrad mit guter Ausstattung zu strippen, aber irgendwie wäre das total krank nur für eine AXS-Schaltung. 
Also bleibt wohl wirklich nur weiter in Geduld üben, schauen und erstmal das Zeugs weiter fahren, was man fahrbereit am Start hat. 
Immerhin habe ich schon ein Pressfit-DUB-Road-Wide Innenlager PF41/BB86 am Start… 🤣


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. März 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> @Colt__Seavers
> Ich hab teilweise auch schon überlegt, 'n verfügbares Günstigrad mit guter Ausstattung zu strippen, aber irgendwie wäre das total krank nur für eine AXS-Schaltung.
> Also bleibt wohl wirklich nur weiter in Geduld üben, schauen und erstmal das Zeugs weiter fahren, was man fahrbereit am Start hat.
> Immerhin habe ich schon ein Pressfit-DUB-Road-Wide Innenlager PF41/BB86 am Start… 🤣


Keine schlechte Idee. AXS strippen und günstige Shimano ran und wieder verticken.
Das Ding ist, wenn doch irgendwann mal wieder was lieferbar ist, wird es in 0,nix wieder ausverkauft sein, weil wirklich sehr viele Leute weltweit drauf warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (19. März 2022)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Moin, ich frage mal hier - auch wenn es mir gar nicht primär um ein Schnäppchen geht, sondern einfach nur um verfügbare Ware. 🙈
> 
> Aber da an diversen Aufbauten im Forum immer mal wieder hydraulische SRAM AXS Rival und Force Brems-Schalt-Hebel auftauchen, muss es ja von Zeit zu Zeit immer mal wieder irgendwo welche geben.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte im letzten Sommer 2x die SRAM AXS Hydraulik Hebel bekommen. Es waren Sets mit Bremssätteln. Da sie einzeln nicht zu bekommen waren, habe ich sie mit den Sätteln gekauft. Ein paar Wochen lang waren die AXS Versionen verfügbar (während die normalen Versionen nicht verfügbar waren).


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2022)

Crosspost:

Hab einen Carbonlenker von Canyon übrig, aus dem Schnäppchenangebot vor paar Wochen.
20mm Rise, gekürzt auf 785mm.
Zustand neuwertig, bin nur 2mal probegerollt
35 plus Versand is ok denke ich 🤔
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (19. März 2022)

Hat vielleicht jemand BC VK-frei zur Hand?


----------



## md82 (19. März 2022)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1438995Anhang anzeigen 1438996





Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand BC VK-frei zur Hand?


Sollte in DE funktionieren. 😉


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (19. März 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Sollte in DE funktionieren. 😉


Bin leider unter 30,- 
Da funktionierts nicht


----------



## fone (21. März 2022)

@Chief-Roberts84
Hast du eigentlich nicht die Möglichkeit über den Job/Connections günstig an Fahrradteile zu kommen, oder machst du jetzt was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spiky76 (21. März 2022)

Ich habe immer gern und viel bei BMO mit den Corporate Benefits 10% Gutscheinen bestellt - oft auch reduzierte Artikel. Das scheint nicht mehr zu gehen bei Artikeln unter Listenpreis.
Hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Brewmaster (22. März 2022)

Das scheint bei BMO ganz unterschiedlich zu laufen, was ich an Feedback bekommen habe. Konnte kein Muster erkennen bei welchen Angeboten der Gutschein nicht ging.


----------



## beat_junkie (22. März 2022)

spiky76 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer gern und viel bei BMO mit den Corporate Benefits 10% Gutscheinen bestellt - oft auch reduzierte Artikel. Das scheint nicht mehr zu gehen bei Artikeln unter Listenpreis.
> Hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?


Bei reduzierten Artikeln hats bei mir auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Rad-ab (22. März 2022)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Das scheint bei BMO ganz unterschiedlich zu laufen, was ich an Feedback bekommen habe. Konnte kein Muster erkennen bei welchen Angeboten der Gutschein nicht ging.


Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, muss man probieren...


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. März 2022)

Sirman05 schrieb:


> Hey, hat irgendjemand eine Fox 38 Factory oder eine Fox 40 Factory im Angebot gesehen?


Nein,sorry


----------



## spiky76 (22. März 2022)

Bei r2bike gibt es aktuell das SRAM Eagle GX AXS Schaltwerk für kleines Geld (225€ plus Versand):
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Eagle-AXS-Schaltwerk-12-fach-52T

Bestpreis für den passenden Controller gibt es bei BMO - 115€ inkl. Versand und 10% Gutschein:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/sram-gx-eagle-axs-schalthebel-12-fach-schwarz

Akku ist nicht dabei aber wenn man schon mit anderen Rädern in der AXS Welt ist und Ersatzakkus und Ladegerät hat, ist es ganz interessant. (So kommt mein altes Hardtail doch noch zum drahtlosen Schaltgenuss ☺️)

Edit: Am Handy erstellt und leider im Laberthread gelandet.
Gern verschieben.


----------



## Flo7 (22. März 2022)

spiky76 schrieb:


> Bei r2bike gibt es aktuell das SRAM Eagle GX AXS Schaltwerk für kleines Geld (225€ plus Versand):
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Eagle-AXS-Schaltwerk-12-fach-52T
> 
> Bestpreis für den passenden Controller gibt es bei BMO - 115€ inkl. Versand und 10% Gutschein:
> ...



Hab gestern erst beim Händler ein kompletten GX AXS Upgrade Kit OVP um 370€ gekauft, kommt deutlich günstiger im vergleich...

@michael66 


> Zu beachten wohl 27 SB



Bedeutet was?


----------



## spiky76 (22. März 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hab gestern erst beim Händler ein kompletten GX AXS Upgrade Kit OVP um 370€ gekauft, kommt deutlich günstiger im vergleich...
> 
> @michael66
> 
> ...


Das ist ja schön.
Ich habe es daher auch als Schnäppchen unter den genannten Bedingungen genannt - und wenn man keine Lust hat ein überflüssiges Ladegerät etc. zu verkaufen - dann sind 340 Euro schon ok.
Zudem ist der mit Abstand günstigste Preis den ich finden konnte 404,50 Euro.
Ebay Auktionen und Gebrauchtes mal ausgenommen.
Zumindest teile ich Schnäppchen oder das, was ich dafür halte…


----------



## pAn1c (23. März 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hab gestern erst beim Händler ein kompletten GX AXS Upgrade Kit OVP um 370€ gekauft, kommt deutlich günstiger im vergleich...
> 
> @michael66
> 
> ...


Leider kennen wir deinen Händler nicht😁


----------



## isartrails (23. März 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Vermutlich eines der hässlichsten Räder des letzten Jahres.


Da muss ich dir uneingeschränkt recht geben. Wie man ein Fahrrad dermaßen verhunzen kann, da gehört schon viel Nicht-Können dazu...
Was ist nur aus dieser einstmals stolzen Bikemarke geworden... Ein Trauerspiel.
Joe Murray würde sich im Grabe rumdrehen. Halt, lebt der vielleicht noch...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coues (24. März 2022)

Farinata schrieb:


> Sram GX AXS Upgrade Set bei R2 um: 375!! Bin echt am überlegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weis jemand zufällig, wieviel das GX AXS-Schaltwerk länger (von Befestigung Schaltauge bis Ende Käfig im ausgeklappten Zustand) ist als das GX 11fach-Schaltwerk?


----------



## goldencore (25. März 2022)

Weiß jemand auswendig in wie viele Glieder sich die angegebenen Längen der SRAM Ketten übersetzen?


----------



## Stetox (25. März 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Weiß jemand auswendig in wie viele Glieder sich die angegebenen Längen der SRAM Ketten übersetzen?


Hab ich mich auch gefragt, aber jetzt sind eh alle Längen (bei KomKing) ausverkauft.

'Das Produkt "SRAM X01 Eagle 12-fach Fahrradkette | OEM" ist nicht mehr verfügbar'


----------



## goldencore (25. März 2022)

Habe ich auch gerade gesehen. Wieder Geld "gespart".


----------



## FritzeF (25. März 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Weiß jemand auswendig in wie viele Glieder sich die angegebenen Längen der SRAM Ketten übersetzen?


Ein Glied ist ungefähr 12,7 mm lang. 
Dann kannst es rückwärts rechnen 

Bis ich die Glieder an meinem Rad gezählt und die Länge ausgerechnet hatte waren die a Ketten aber schon ausverkauft...


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. März 2022)

Bei ca 440 mm Kettenstrebe, 32er Kettenblatt und größtem 52er Ritzel braucht man eine Kette mit 118 Gliedern. 116 geht notfalls auch.


----------



## danimaniac (25. März 2022)

für's nächste Mal:








						🚲 Fahrrad Kettenlänge online berechnen - Ciclista.net
					

Kettenlänge für's Fahrrad berechnen mit unserem praktischen Tool! Einfach alle Daten eingeben, schon errechnet Dir unser Tool die richtige Kettenlänge.




					ciclista.net


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> für's nächste Mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt nicht mit dem überein, was Sram haben will.
Die Schaltung funktioniert aber trotzdem.


----------



## danimaniac (25. März 2022)

was will SRAM haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> was will SRAM haben?


Möglichst viele $$$$$$$, notfalls auch ein paar €€€€.


----------



## michael66 (25. März 2022)

Hello Dave Rahmen für 395,99€
Da gehen sogar nochmal 15% runter bei mir im Warenkorb,kostet dann 330€ mit Versand 379€ 👍🏻


----------



## heliusdh (25. März 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Hello Dave Rahmen für 395,99€
> Da gehen sogar nochmal 15% runter bei mir im Warenkorb,kostet dann 330€ mit Versand 379€ 👍🏻
> Anhang anzeigen 1444649


Die 15% will er bei mir nicht abziehen 🤔


----------



## Flo7 (25. März 2022)

Wie sieht’s mit dem Import aus? +4,7 Zoll und 20% MwSt?


----------



## Teuflor (25. März 2022)

In de 19% +6%

Beim TI wären das genau 750€ inkl.


----------



## HabeDEhre (25. März 2022)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Beim TI wären das genau 750€ inkl.


Trotzdem fairer Preis oder? Wie läuft das dann nach der Bestellung, muss ich das Paket beim nächsten Zolllager abholen und bezahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (25. März 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Trotzdem fairer Preis oder? Wie läuft das dann nach der Bestellung, muss ich das Paket beim nächsten Zolllager abholen und bezahlen?


Kommt drauf an, entweder so oder DHL übernimmt die Abwicklung und verlangt dann aber auch eine Gebühr dafür...


----------



## michael66 (25. März 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Die 15% will er bei mir nicht abziehen 🤔


Auch mit dem Code SPRING15 nicht?soll bis 31.3 gültig sein.
Bei mir zeigt er ohne Eingabe des Codes im Warenkorb sofort 329€ an.


----------



## HabeDEhre (25. März 2022)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, entweder so oder DHL übernimmt die Abwicklung und verlangt dann aber auch eine Gebühr dafür...


Mal sehn... Hab mal einen Vandal Rahmen geordert 🤩  wie ich das n+1 diesmal meiner Frau verkaufe, weiß ich noch nicht 😅


----------



## toastet (25. März 2022)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, entweder so oder DHL übernimmt die Abwicklung und verlangt dann aber auch eine Gebühr dafür...


Die 6 Euro Gebühr gibt es so oder so, egal ob Lieferung oder Abholung. 

DHL kassiert mittlerweile in der Regel bar an der Tür. Alternativ, wenn der Absender denen deine E-Mail zukommen lassen hat und es über DHL Express geliefert wird, bekommt man vorab eine E-Mail mit Zahlungsaufforderung. 

Fed-Ex macht es zB andersrum, die liefern und schicken dann eine Rechnung.


----------



## Aldar (25. März 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Trotzdem fairer Preis oder? Wie läuft das dann nach der Bestellung, muss ich das Paket beim nächsten Zolllager abholen und bezahlen?


Also ich hab die Titan Rahmen immer im Auge gehabt, die waren nie unter 1000 Pfund, die 50% oder so sind also ein fetter Rabatt.


----------



## HabeDEhre (26. März 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Hab mal einen Vandal Rahmen geordert 🤩


Und heute schon die DHL Tracking Infos bekommen 👍
Hat noch jemand bestellt?


----------



## Stetox (26. März 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Und heute schon die DHL Tracking Infos bekommen 👍
> Hat noch jemand bestellt?


Ich. In L


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (26. März 2022)

Kann ich da meinen bestehenden ZS44 - EC44 Steuersatz einbauen? Eigentlich gehört dort ein ZS44 - ZS56 Steuersatz rein wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...

Edit: SHIS specification ZS44/28.6 EC44/40


----------



## backinblack76 (26. März 2022)

Dann geht das nicht . Die Zahl ist der Durchmesser, ZS Zero Stack, EC external  cup


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (26. März 2022)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> Dann geht das nicht . Die Zahl ist der Durchmesser, ZS Zero Stack, EC external  cup


Ahh, muss ja zum (Innen-)Durchmesser vom Steuerrohr passen... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (26. März 2022)

__





						Headsets  | Planet X
					






					www.planetx.co.uk
				



Hab ich gleich mitbestellt. Hoffe der passt


----------



## Stetox (26. März 2022)

Hier gibt es noch weitere Informationen. Unter anderem auch eine Geometrietabelle


----------



## englbert (26. März 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Und heute schon die DHL Tracking Infos bekommen 👍
> Hat noch jemand bestellt?


Jepp, in XL. Wollte eigentlich das "Hello Dave" bestellen und bin dann beim "Vandal" gelandet. Die ultimative Ballerbüchse hätte ich dann irgendwann doch auch lieber in Titan. Hoffentlich gibt's vom "Loco Moto" auch mal nen Angebot nur für den Rahmen


----------



## HabeDEhre (27. März 2022)

Hab mal nen eigenen Thread fürs Vandal erstellt, damit wir hier nicht alles zumüllen...




__





						On-One Vandal - 29er Titan Hardtail
					

Kleiner Sammel-Thread zum Austausch über das Vandal von On One. Mal sehn ob sich hier paar Besitzer finden. https://on-one-bikes.co.uk/products/on-one-vandal-sram-gx-titanium-mountain-bike  Hab vor 2 Tagen den Rahmen in Größe XL ( Bin 1,88m 94cm SL) im Angebot, samt Ersatzschaltauge und...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. März 2022)

Vogward schrieb:


> Die leichte Microshift Advent X Kassette ist mal wieder für 65€ verfügbar.
> Funktioniert bei mir auch super mit nem M5120 Schaltwerk und nem Standard Shimano Trigger.
> 
> 
> ...


Hab hier noch ein 3x10 XT Antrieb. Genaue Bezeichnung des Schaltwerks/Schifter k.A. (ist ein Shadow plus Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig).
Müsste eigentlich damit funktionieren oder? 
Bei dem Preis könnte man das mal probieren...


----------



## ilfer (29. März 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Hab hier noch ein 3x10 XT Antrieb. Genaue Bezeichnung des Schaltwerks/Schifter k.A. (ist ein Shadow plus Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig).
> Müsste eigentlich damit funktionieren oder?
> Bei dem Preis könnte man das mal probieren...


Willst du auf 1x10 umbauen? Sollte klappen, aber vermutlich brauchst du noch eine Schaltaugenverlängerung wie die von Sunrace hier:








						SUNRACE Extended Link SP570 Adapter für Schaltwerke, 7,50 €
					

SUNRACE Extended Link SP570 Adapter für Schaltwerke Mit diesem CNC gefertigten Aluminium Ausleger ist es möglich, herkömmliche Schaltwerke mit einer 11-40er




					r2-bike.com


----------



## fabeltierkater (29. März 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Hab hier noch ein 3x10 XT Antrieb. Genaue Bezeichnung des Schaltwerks/Schifter k.A. (ist ein Shadow plus Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig).
> Müsste eigentlich damit funktionieren oder?
> Bei dem Preis könnte man das mal probieren...


Bezweifle ich sehr stark. Ein XT RD-M781 10-fach Schaltwerk hat eine Kapazität von 43 Zähnen, im Normalfall erreicht man die mit 18 vorne (24T kleines - 42T großes KB) und 25 hinten (11T kleines - 36T großes Ritzel). Wenn du jetzt das große Ritzel gegen ein 48T tauschst, ist das Schaltwerk ziemlich sicher nicht mehr in der Lage, die Kette ausreichend zu spannen über alle Gänge.

Außerdem hat das Schaltwerk als größtes zugelassenes Ritzel ein 36T; ich glaube kaum, dass das mit dem 48T funktionieren wird, vermutlich bräuchte man dann einen Extender.


----------



## BigJohn (29. März 2022)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Bezweifle ich sehr stark. Ein XT RD-M781 10-fach Schaltwerk hat eine Kapazität von 43 Zähnen, im Normalfall erreicht man die mit 18 vorne (24T kleines - 42T großes KB) und 25 hinten (11T kleines - 36T großes Ritzel). Wenn du jetzt das große Ritzel gegen ein 48T tauschst, ist das Schaltwerk ziemlich sicher nicht mehr in der Lage, die Kette ausreichend zu spannen über alle Gänge.
> 
> Außerdem hat das Schaltwerk als größtes zugelassenes Ritzel ein 36T; ich glaube kaum, dass das mit dem 48T funktionieren wird, vermutlich bräuchte man dann einen Extender.


Die Kapazität ist nicht das Problem (48-11 = 37), das 48er Ritzel aber schon. 40 Zähne gehen gerade noch, mehr nicht.


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. März 2022)

Alles klar Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chippy (29. März 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind 375 Euro (R2) immer noch weniger als 375,99 Euro...
> Auch der Rocker Paddle als Austauschteil ist bei R2 etwas günstiger.



+ Versand bei R2.


----------



## fabeltierkater (29. März 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Kapazität ist nicht das Problem (48-11 = 37), das 48er Ritzel aber schon. 40 Zähne gehen gerade noch, mehr nicht.


Wenn er es als 1x10 aufbaut, dann nicht. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass er bei seinem vorhandenen 3x10 Aufbau einfach die Kassette austauschen will, und dann ist die Kapazität ein Problem (37+ vmtl.18=55).


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. März 2022)

Da war ich mit den gedanken schon weiter, ging natürlich um den Umbau von 3x10 (42/32/24 mit 11-36) auf 1x10 (34 mit 11-48)


----------



## Newmi (29. März 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind 375 Euro (R2) immer noch weniger als 375,99 Euro...
> Auch der Rocker Paddle als Austauschteil ist bei R2 etwas günstiger.





Chippy schrieb:


> + Versand bei R2.


😉😉😉


----------



## ilfer (29. März 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> Willst du auf 1x10 umbauen? Sollte klappen, aber vermutlich brauchst du noch eine Schaltaugenverlängerung wie die von Sunrace hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Da war ich mit den gedanken schon weiter, ging natürlich um den Umbau von 3x10 (42/32/24 mit 11-36) auf 1x10 (34 mit 11-48)


Wie gesagt, sollte mit diesem Teil funktionieren. Eventuell sogar ohne, wenn Du die B-Srew weit genug reindrehen kannst, dass das obere Schaltwerksrädchen nicht mit dem größten Ritzel kollidiert. Kommt immer auf den Rahmen an.


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. März 2022)

Danke, werde ich mir ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (29. März 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind 375 Euro (R2) immer noch weniger als 375,99 Euro...
> Auch der Rocker Paddle als Austauschteil ist bei R2 etwas günstiger.





BigJohn schrieb:


> An die Isar versendet r2 wohl versandkostenfrei?





Chippy schrieb:


> + Versand bei R2.



Wenn man die kostenlose 800ml Flasche bei R2 dazu rechnet- gleicht sich der Versand wieder aus..


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. März 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Wenn man die kostenlose 800ml Flasche bei R2 dazu rechnet- gleicht sich der Versand wieder aus..


Die extrem nach Plastik und Weichmacher riecht. 🤢


----------



## ilfer (29. März 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Wenn man die kostenlose 800ml Flasche bei R2 dazu rechnet- gleicht sich der Versand wieder aus..


Vorgestern konnte ich das R2-Multifunktionstuch gratis mit bestellen, das ist toll. So ein Buff.


----------



## ekm (29. März 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Die extrem nach Plastik und Weichmacher riecht.🤢


🤔ich glaube, ich habe wieder die Ironie nicht eindeutig erkennen lassen.

Hätte ich jedesmal bei r2 statt bei b24 bestellt, dann hätte ich palettenweise r2 Flaschen rumstehen.


----------



## suoixon (30. März 2022)

Newmi schrieb:


> Bei Komking gibt es ein Set aus X01 AXS-Schaltwerk, GX-Controller, Akku und Ladegerät für 569€ + 4,90€ Versand . Ob das Chaingap-Tool dabei ist, ist nicht ersichtlich!
> 
> X01/GX AXS-Set


Ob einem der Carbon Käfig fast 200€ wert ist muss man selbst entscheiden …


----------



## Newmi (30. März 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Ob einem der Carbon Käfig fast 200€ wert ist muss man selbst entscheiden …


Sind die 200€ jetzz als Sprung von GX zu X01 gemeint?
Kann aber nicht sein, da X01 kein Carbon dran hat!!
???


----------



## suoixon (30. März 2022)

Newmi schrieb:


> Sind die 200€ jetzz als Sprung von GX zu X01 gemeint?
> Kann aber nicht sein, da X01 kein Carbon dran hat!!
> ???


Jo, stimmt, kein Carbon. Aber der Aufpreis ist trotzdem lächerlich


----------



## BigJohn (31. März 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Enve Carbon Laufradsätze um 450€ reduziert mit Code Enve25
> 1350 statt 1800€
> 
> 
> ...


In meiner von RCZ verzerrten Welt hab ich direkt mal "*auf* 450 reduziert" gelesen


----------



## maxito (31. März 2022)

@BigJohn wenn dann aber tatsächlich etwas bei RCZ bestellbar ist, dann ist es doch meist das vorvorgängermodell mit 17mm Maulweite.


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> 17mm Maulweite.


Sicher nicht bei den MTB Rädern 🧐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (31. März 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> In meiner von RCZ verzerrten Welt hab ich direkt mal "*auf* 450 reduziert" gelesen


trotzdem ein ziemlich nicer Preis mit i9 101 Naben.


----------



## Homer4 (31. März 2022)

Für 1350€ baut die Hexe was besseres.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (31. März 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Für 1350€ baut die Hexe was besseres.


Auf jeden Fall baut Hexe damit einen ziemlich geilen LRS. Aber auch mit i9 und namenhaften Carbonfelgen (kein China noname)? Dass die Enve Felgen vielleicht gar nicht besser sind als CarbonBeam/LightBicycle/Enve und Co sei mal gar nicht von Belang.


----------



## davez (31. März 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Für 1350€ baut die Hexe was besseres.


😂 Die Enve Felgen sind schwer zu toppen, von Hand produziert und die Löcher sind laminiert und nicht gebohrt. Die Qualität der Naben kann ich im Vergleich zu anderen nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Homer4 (31. März 2022)

Da haste natürlich recht, das wäre vermutlich nicht möglich.
Aber mit i9 Hydra und Duke Alu, was für mich die bessere Option wäre, schafft er das garantiert/vermutlich. Und so meinte ich das.


----------



## Nd-60 (31. März 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Da haste natürlich recht, das wäre vermutlich nicht möglich.
> Aber mit i9 Hydra und Duke Alu, was für mich die bessere Option wäre, schafft er das garantiert/vermutlich. Und so meinte ich das.


Sind das eigentlich diese Naben?


----------



## Homer4 (31. März 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Sind das eigentlich diese Naben?


@member57 wenns die Hydra sind, dann ja.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (31. März 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Sind das eigentlich diese Naben?


nope, ist keine Hydra. Die Teile heißen 1/1


			Industry Nine - 1/1 Mountain Classic Boost CL


----------



## Stefan090801 (31. März 2022)

Topeak Nieter für 8,97€ bei Hibike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. März 2022)

hey das ist der Laberthread   


🤪


----------



## Stefan090801 (31. März 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> hey das ist der Laberthread
> 
> 
> 🤪


Danke, dass Du das für mich übernommen hast.😉


----------



## danimaniac (31. März 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> nope, ist keine Hydra. Die Teile heißen 1/1
> 
> 
> Industry Nine - 1/1 Mountain Classic Boost CL


Und sollten haltbarer sein als die Hydra... Just saying


----------



## ilfer (1. April 2022)

FritzeF schrieb:


> BC Plattformpedalen gibt es gerade für 20€ im Angebot, wurden ja öfters positiv erwähnt.


Ich hab mir die bc basic Pedale mal mitbestellt und bin SEHR positiv überrascht.
Im Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen favorit budget pedals Nukeproof Neutron Evo und den bekannten Oneup Comp brauchen die sich keinesfalls verstecken.
Bin mal gespannt ob ähnlich wenig Probleme auftreten… bei den Oneup rosten die Pins und bei den Nukeproof lockert sich höchtens mal die Abdeckung der Achse aussen.

Die Form find ich auch super bei den bc basic - konkav zur Achse hin, wie die Nukeproof.


----------



## toastet (1. April 2022)

Nächster Schritt bitte mehr Farben bei bc, aber tolles Projekt die eigene Linie mit fair gepreisten guten Teilen


----------



## xlacherx (1. April 2022)

Warum fährt man Freiwillig Kunststoff Pedale? Ich hatte solche dinger mal am Alltagsrad. Wenn man dazu im Vergleich vernünftige Alu Pedale Fährt, merkt man, wie sich die Dinger verbiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (1. April 2022)

Demnach die genannten noch nicht gefahren.
Das "Problem" ist mir bei meinen OneUp noch nicht aufgefallen (verglichen mit meinen SixPack Millenium oder RaceFace Atlas Pedalen).

Gekauft weil:

auf der Suche nach Pedalen mit anderem Pin-Bild um wieder Grip mit partiel abgenutzen Schuhen zu haben (um Flat-Schuhe länger zu nutzen)
Fazit: guter Grip, gleiches Gewicht als die SixPack und dazu unschlagbar günstig (haben nur 30€ gekostet)


----------



## goldencore (1. April 2022)

Vielleicht, wenn man so 5€ Baumarkt Pedale fährt. Ich fahre auch Kunststoffpedale und merke nicht, dass sich da etwas verbiegt.


----------



## xlacherx (1. April 2022)

Ich fahr mittlerweile klick - Da verbiegt sich eh nix mehr... aber wer sich plaste Pedale an Rad schnallen will, kann das ja gern tun. Meins wäre es net


----------



## goldencore (1. April 2022)

Ist immer gut, wenn man Sachen besser macht als die ganzen Trottel, die einen umgeben! Hast also alles richtig gemacht!
(Na ja, bis auf die Nummer mit der Rechtschreibung, aber die wird sich auch noch fügen!)


----------



## schmitr3 (1. April 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich fahr mittlerweile klick - Da verbiegt sich eh nix mehr... aber wer sich plaste Pedale an Rad schnallen will, kann das ja gern tun. Meins wäre es net


Doch, da machen die Schuhsohlen die Biege. Fahre Plastik, Alu und Klick, und was soll ich sagen: funktioniert! Bin aber auch keine Prinzessin.


----------



## bobons (1. April 2022)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Doch, da machen die Schuhsohlen die Biege.


Aber Carbong biegt nix!   /s


----------



## Osama (1. April 2022)

Doch...


----------



## seblubb (1. April 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> Specialized Pizza Rack Frontgepäckträger für Reiseräder, Gravelbikes und Ommas Winora:
> Nur 65 Euro statt 90...
> 
> 
> ...


auch wenn ich klinge wie ein alter Mann: vor ca 3 Jahren waren 55-60€ noch ein gängiger Preis für den Pizza Rack  

Zuschlagen ☝️


----------



## ilfer (1. April 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> auch wenn ich klinge wie ein alter Mann: vor ca 3 Jahren waren 55-60€ noch ein gängiger Preis für den Pizza Rack
> 
> Zuschlagen ☝️


Ja eben, die Teile gehen bei Ebay gebraucht für 50 Euro weg. 
Ich hoffe das passt an mein Pinnacle Arkose...


----------



## seblubb (1. April 2022)

ich behaupte das passt. durch die zwei Dreiecke, Abstandshalter und Hülsen ist er da echt flexibel


ist es jetzt eigentlich _das_ oder _der_ Rack? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (1. April 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> ich behaupte das passt. durch die zwei Dreiecke, Abstandshalter und Hülsen ist er da echt flexibel
> 
> 
> ist es jetzt eigentlich _das_ oder _der_ Rack? 🤔


_Das_ Rack. Aber _der_ _R_ucks_ack_. So merk ich's mir...


----------



## Teuflor (1. April 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Warum fährt man Freiwillig Kunststoff Pedale? Ich hatte solche dinger mal am Alltagsrad. Wenn man dazu im Vergleich vernünftige Alu Pedale Fährt, merkt man, wie sich die Dinger verbiegen.


Das ist leider Quatsch... Fahr mal die nylon Pedalen. Außer du wiegt vielleicht 120kg das kann ich nicht nachstellen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (1. April 2022)

Passt der pizza rack an ne bombtrack bps 29"? 🤔


----------



## Felger (1. April 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die bc basic Pedale mal mitbestellt und bin SEHR positiv überrascht.
> Im Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen favorit budget pedals Nukeproof Neutron Evo und den bekannten Oneup Comp brauchen die sich keinesfalls verstecken.
> Bin mal gespannt ob ähnlich wenig Probleme auftreten… bei den Oneup rosten die Pins und bei den Nukeproof lockert sich höchtens mal die Abdeckung der Achse aussen.
> 
> ...


Kann ich bestätigen. Wesentlich mehr Grip als bei oneup plaste


----------



## ilfer (1. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Passt der pizza rack an ne bombtrack bps 29"? 🤔


Befestigungspunkt vorne an der Gabelbrücke ist vorhanden und zahlreiche Ösen. Ich denke das sollte klappen. Notfalls Retoure, oder?


----------



## imun (1. April 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Warum fährt man Freiwillig Kunststoff Pedale? Ich hatte solche dinger mal am Alltagsrad. Wenn man dazu im Vergleich vernünftige Alu Pedale Fährt, merkt man, wie sich die Dinger verbiegen.


Also mit 0.11t Merk ich bei den Nukeproof Neutron nix mit verbiegen


----------



## Poldi78 (1. April 2022)

Felger schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Wesentlich mehr Grip als bei oneup plaste


Mehr Grip? Ich find die OneUp Composit haben schon so viel Grip, dass leichte Korrekturen kaum möglich sind...


----------



## Felger (2. April 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Mehr Grip? Ich find die OneUp Composit haben schon so viel Grip, dass leichte Korrekturen kaum möglich sind...


Neu vielleicht. Sobald die Pins rund sind merkt man, dass man auf der Achse steht und rutscht. Und das sogar mit fiveten freeride pro. 
Aber jeder mag es anders. Dazu kommt, dass die OneUp composite bei mir am Hardtail waren. Da benötigt man schon viel Grip, wenn es rumpelt 

Korrigieren ist bei den BC nicht am Anfang aber auch umständlich 😄, das stimmt


----------



## arghlol (3. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Passt der pizza rack an ne bombtrack bps 29"? 🤔


Wäre ich skeptisch. Das Problem dürfte der Abstand der seitlichen Gitter sein. Das kollidiert bei breiteren Gabeln mit eben dieser.
Also dran wirst du es trotzdem bekommen, aber dann halt nach hinten geneigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. April 2022)

Krischmi schrieb:


> 35% auf Gore Wear bei deporvillage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am besten dann mit paypal bezahlen da:





__





						can i-get-reimbursed-for-return-delivery-costs
					






					www.paypal.com


----------



## Bart_Berger (4. April 2022)

hat jemand nen BC Versand Code?


----------



## Jaerrit (4. April 2022)

Bart_Berger schrieb:


> hat jemand nen BC Versand Code?


Leider nein ☹️


----------



## BigJohn (4. April 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Leider nein ☹️


Leider gar nicht?


----------



## Osama (4. April 2022)

Sogar überhaupt gar nicht...


----------



## Blaubarschbub (4. April 2022)

Osama schrieb:


> Sogar überhaupt gar nicht...



Neue Uhrzeit, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück 
Ich nämlich so



Jaerrit schrieb:


> jemand VK  Code für meim Bestellung, die Husos vong Packetbimbo verdienen eh schon Mindestlohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (4. April 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> OneUp
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1451636
> 
> ...


Haben die ne Macke?
18€ Versandkosten?


----------



## backinblack76 (4. April 2022)

aus Canada? ist doch preiswert


----------



## luftschaukel (4. April 2022)

Holland! 😉


----------



## boblike (4. April 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Haben die ne Macke?
> 18€ Versandkosten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1451826


Ab 70 Euro Versandkostenfrei


----------



## luftschaukel (4. April 2022)

Jo, hab noch paar Socken dazu genommen 😂


----------



## Flo7 (5. April 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz leider nur in 650b..hat jemand zufällig eine Shop bei dem es 29" vorrätig gibt?



Wen wundert´s, ich hab 29 und Mullet lagernd, beide mit I9 Hydra Naben.


----------



## der-gute (5. April 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wen wundert´s, ich hab 29 und Mullet lagernd, beide mit I9 Hydra Naben.


Du bist ja auch ein richtig toller Tühp

Oh man

🙄


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. April 2022)

Jemand nen BC "VSK frei" Gutschein zur Hand?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (7. April 2022)

homerkills schrieb:


> Secret_Deals | bike-components
> 
> 
> Sichere Dir die Secret_Deals so lange sie verfügbar sind. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service
> ...


Hab den Newsletter auch gerade bekommen. Sind da echt nur diese vier Artikel? Dafür den ganzen Aufriss?


----------



## homerkills (7. April 2022)

Hat mich auch gewundert. Aber die Deals sind OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## me72 (7. April 2022)

Sollen nun aber wohl jeden Tag neue "Secret"-Deals kommen.
Fands aber auch eher enttäuschend.


----------



## Newmi (7. April 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Sollen nun aber wohl jeden Tag neue "Secret"-Deals kommen.
> Fands aber auch eher enttäuschend.


😄😄


----------



## Colt__Seavers (7. April 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Sollen nun aber wohl jeden Tag neue "Secret"-Deals kommen.
> Fands aber auch eher enttäuschend.


Dachte ich auch erst, aber sind Tage nicht Stunden, siehe Post drüber


----------



## goldencore (7. April 2022)

Taugt der Lidl Ständer was? Das ist ja unsicher!


----------



## HabeDEhre (7. April 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Taugt der Lidl Ständer was? Das ist ja unsicher!


Auszug aus der Produktbeschreibung:


> Auch für E-Bikes geeignet


Das sollte all deine Zweifel beseitigen!


----------



## goldencore (7. April 2022)

Du hast den Running Gag nicht auf dem Schirm?


----------



## xxxT (7. April 2022)

Dem kann man nur beipflichten,denn was ein ebike halten tut,tut es auch bei echten Bikes 🤓


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Produktbeschreibung:
> 
> Das sollte all deine Zweifel beseitigen!


Top, die Stange, biegt sich auch bei 25 kg nur "minimal" durch, hält aber trotzdem.


----------



## HabeDEhre (7. April 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Du hast den Running Gag nicht auf dem Schirm?


Doch eigentlich schon. Dachte meine Antwort passt dazu 😮‍💨


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## me72 (7. April 2022)

Newmi schrieb:


> 😄😄
> Anhang anzeigen 1453507





Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch erst, aber sind Tage nicht Stunden, siehe Post drüber



Shit, ja, die Deals waren so enttäuschend, dass ich da so schnell runter gescrollt habe, dass ich tatsächlich ohne zu lesen dachte, der Counter wären 25 Stunden.

Ich meine, wer macht denn so einen Scheiss? 3 (für manche heisse, für andere lauwarme) Deals und dann 25 Tage warten auf die nächsten? Also bitte...


----------



## goldencore (7. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Doch eigentlich schon. Dachte meine Antwort passt dazu 😮‍💨


Dann war es ein Missverständnis.


----------



## Flaminski (7. April 2022)

Da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich hab den Lidl-Ständer ein paar Jahre benutzt und fand ihn mit ein paar Modifikation für den Preis top. 
Mittlerweile hab ich mit einen Feedback sports Elite gegönnt und das ist schon ne andere Hausnummer. Aber halt auch preislich. 
Der Lidl hat sich dann nochmal gelohnt, da die Werkzeugablage und die Fixierung für den lenker beim Feedback perfekt passen. Bei Feedback bekomme ich für 25€ nicht mal die Ablage.


----------



## aibeekey (7. April 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Ich meine, wer macht denn so einen Scheiss? 3 lauwarme Deals und dann 25 Tage warten auf die nächsten? Also bitte...



Wo sonst bekommst du denn aktuell einen Freerider Pro in nahezu allen Größen für 70€?
Hab direkt einmal bestellt, bestes Angebot seit langem.


----------



## me72 (7. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Wo sonst bekommst du denn aktuell einen Freerider Pro in nahezu allen Größen für 70€?
> Hab direkt einmal bestellt, bestes Angebot seit langem.


Ich meinte weniger die Deals an sich, als vielmehr "nur 3 Deals und dann 25 Tage warten auf die nächsten".


----------



## Flaminski (7. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Wo sonst bekommst du denn aktuell einen Freerider Pro in nahezu allen Größen für 70€?
> Hab direkt einmal bestellt, bestes Angebot seit langem.


Jepp, das Angebot finde ich auch top. Gestern kam bei mir ein normaler Freerider an. Auch 69,-€ von BC. Jetzt überlege ich ich, ob ein Tausch den Aufwand wert ist. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen normal vs. Pro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (7. April 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Ich meinte weniger die Deals an sich, als vielmehr "nur 3 Deals und dann 25 Tage warten auf die nächsten".



Das ist halt nicht lauwarm, sondern schon ziemlich heiß mit den 70€. Zumal es nicht nur fast alle Größen sondern auch verschiedene Farben gibt incl. schwarz. Das bekommt man sonst selten für den Preis


----------



## aibeekey (7. April 2022)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Jepp, das Angebot finde ich auch top. Gestern kam bei mir ein normaler Freerider an. Auch 69,-€ von BC. Jetzt überlege ich ich, ob ein Tausch auch rentiert. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen normal vs. Pro?



Definitiv Pro. Sohle ist spürbar steifer und damit bei langen Abfahrten viel weniger Gefahr von verkrampfenden Fußsohlen. 
Bzw. hab ich das eigentlich gar nicht mehr, seit ich anstatt normalen Freerider die Pro oder direkt Impact fahre. Dazu noch der bessere Schutz gegen Spritzwasser bei Pfützen, Bächen, etc.


----------



## me72 (7. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Das ist halt nicht lauwarm, sondern schon ziemlich heiß mit den 70€. Zumal es nicht nur fast alle Größen sondern auch verschiedene Farben gibt incl. schwarz. Das bekommt man sonst selten für den Preis


Hast gewonnen, ich habs editiert:


me72 schrieb:


> Ich meine, wer macht denn so einen Scheiss? 3 (für manche heisse, für andere lauwarme) Deals und dann 25 Tage warten auf die nächsten? Also bitte...


Aber meine Betonung lag auf


me72 schrieb:


> "nur 3 Deals und dann 25 Tage warten auf die nächsten"


----------



## Spezialeis (7. April 2022)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Jepp, das Angebot finde ich auch top. Gestern kam bei mir ein normaler Freerider an. Auch 69,-€ von BC. Jetzt überlege ich ich, ob ein Tausch den Aufwand wert ist. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen normal vs. Pro?


Ich bin mit dem Pro nicht zurecht gekommen. Gegenüber dem normalen Freerider bin ich in schnellem technischen Gelände von den Pedalen gerutscht. Daher habe ich sie weggegeben.


----------



## nosaint77 (7. April 2022)

homerkills schrieb:


> Secret_Deals | bike-components
> 
> 
> Sichere Dir die Secret_Deals so lange sie verfügbar sind. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service
> ...



Captcha jetzt auch um in den (Vermeintliche-)Schnäppchenbereich zu kommen...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (7. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Definitiv Pro. Sohle ist spürbar steifer und damit bei langen Abfahrten viel weniger Gefahr von verkrampfenden Fußsohlen.
> Bzw. hab ich das eigentlich gar nicht mehr, seit ich anstatt normalen Freerider die Pro oder direkt Impact fahre. Dazu noch der bessere Schutz gegen Spritzwasser bei Pfützen, Bächen, etc.


Gegen Wasser helfen auch die FR DLX + wasserdichte Socken


----------



## aibeekey (7. April 2022)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Pro nicht zurecht gekommen. Gegenüber dem normalen Freerider bin ich in schnellem technischen Gelände von den Pedalen gerutscht. Daher habe ich sie weggegeben.



"Normal" oder Primeblue Variante? Von letzterer hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen, dass der grip im Vergleich zur normalen Version schlechter sein soll.


----------



## Homer4 (8. April 2022)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Pro nicht zurecht gekommen. Gegenüber dem normalen Freerider bin ich in schnellem technischen Gelände von den Pedalen gerutscht. Daher habe ich sie weggegeben.


Deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung. Weichere, nicht weiche, Sohle, finde ich viel besser.
Pedale: hope f20, dmr
Fahre jetzt den primeblue


----------



## Spezialeis (8. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> "Normal" oder Primeblue Variante? Von letzterer hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen, dass der grip im Vergleich zur normalen Version schlechter sein soll.


Die "normale" Variante. Pedale übrigens DMR Vault. An den Pedalen lag es somit nicht.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (8. April 2022)

Jetzt wollte ich es richtig machen und hab doch im Schnäppchen thread gepostet. Wollte eigentlich nur das Zitat kopieren und dann ist das Zitat doch da gelandet.
Große Entschuldigung an alle! @MikeyBaloooooza 

Also hier nochmal:


Farinata schrieb:


> Sram GX AXS Upgrade Set bei R2 um: 375!! Bin echt am überlegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat sich jemand das Teil ins Hochregal gelegt und braucht es vielleicht nicht unbedingt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich es richtig machen und hab doch im Schnäppchen thread gepostet. Wollte eigentlich nur das Zitat kopieren und dann ist das Zitat doch da gelandet.
> Große Entschuldigung an alle! @MikeyBaloooooza
> 
> Also hier nochmal:
> ...


Nö, weil der Preis noch vor einer Woche bei R2 unter 400€ lag. Leider vergessen einen Screenshot zu machen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (8. April 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Nö, weil der Preis noch vor einer Woche bei R2 unter 400€ lag.


Für 375€ würde ich jetzt auch gerne haben. Brauche nur den Controller, Akku und Ladegerät. Rest würde ich bei Kleinanzeigen reinstellen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Für 375€ würde ich jetzt auch gerne haben. Brauche nur den Controller, Akku und Ladegerät. Rest würde ich bei Kleinanzeigen reinstellen.


Stimmt, es waren 375 € als Komplettset, hatte den Preis nicht mehr im Kopf. Hab aber nicht zugeschlagen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (8. April 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Gab es für 375 € als Komplettset. Hab aber nicht zugeschlagen.


Hä? Das hab ich dich oben zitiert. Hab's damals sogar mitbekommen, aber mir auch erst jetzt überlegt, dass ich so günstig an Shifter, Akku und Lader rankommen könnte...


----------



## Pornokarl (8. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Für 375€ würde ich jetzt auch gerne haben. Brauche nur den Controller, Akku und Ladegerät. Rest würde ich bei Kleinanzeigen reinstellen.


Das Kleinzeug gibt's doch immer wieder zu humanen Preisen im Bikemarkt, warum der Aufwand?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ha? Das hab ich dich oben zitiert. Hab's damals sogar mitbekommen, aber mir auch erst jetzt überlegt, dass ich so günstig an Shifter, Akku und Lader rankommen könnte...


Hab meinen Beitrag editiert.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (8. April 2022)

Pornokarl schrieb:


> Das Kleinzeug gibt's doch immer wieder zu humanen Preisen im Bikemarkt, warum der Aufwand?


Akku 40€
Lader 40€
Shifter 115€
195€

Ich hatte gedacht wenn ich das Schaltwerk für 250€ los werde, hab ich die drei Teile für zusammen für 125€. 70€ gespart.
Bikemarkt ähnlich günstig?


----------



## Flaminski (9. April 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Definitiv Pro. Sohle ist spürbar steifer und damit bei langen Abfahrten viel weniger Gefahr von verkrampfenden Fußsohlen.
> Bzw. hab ich das eigentlich gar nicht mehr, seit ich anstatt normalen Freerider die Pro oder direkt Impact fahre. Dazu noch der bessere Schutz gegen Spritzwasser bei Pfützen, Bächen, etc.





Spezialeis schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Pro nicht zurecht gekommen. Gegenüber dem normalen Freerider bin ich in schnellem technischen Gelände von den Pedalen gerutscht. Daher habe ich sie weggegeben.





Homer4 schrieb:


> Deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung. Weichere, nicht weiche, Sohle, finde ich viel besser.
> Pedale: hope f20, dmr
> Fahre jetzt den primeblue


Danke euch für eure Eindrücke. Ich werde den normalen Freerider behalten. Bislang bin ich mit dem immer gut zurecht gekommen und in der farbvariante, die ich hab gefällt er mir auch besser als der Pro. Da lohnen weder der Aufwand noch die zusätzlichen paar gramm co2 für die Retoure und neubestellung.


----------



## fone (11. April 2022)

Gibt's für negative Smilies eigentlich auch Punkte für Reaktionen? Frage für einen Freund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (11. April 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Gibt's für negative Smilies eigentlich auch Punkte für Reaktionen? Frage für einen Freund.


Hast du jetzt einen Punkt für Reaktionen mehr..?


----------



## fone (11. April 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt einen Punkt für Reaktionen mehr..?


Wenn ich mir die Zahl gemerkt hätte...

Aber ich habs bei dir ausprobiert. Angry gibt keinen Punkt. Das ist schade. So hätte ich schön bei den Punkten aufholen können. 


Edit: Die letzte drei Smilies geben keine Punkte. Bei "wow" verstehe ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht. Aber ist ja auch vollkommen egal. Das mit den Punkten war ja ein Scherz.


----------



## ekm (11. April 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Das mit den Punkten war ja ein Scherz.


Meine Antwort und der Angry Button auch..


----------



## bananana_joe (11. April 2022)

Durch Zufall entdeckt, dass die Pedale verdächtig ähnlich aussehen.









						CONTACT
					

RACE APPROVED FLAT PEDAL! MAXIMALER GRIP: Das MC-AIR mit Cr-Mo-Achse ist ein äußerst potentes Faltpedal. 14 PIN´s mit gezielter Überhöhung sorgen für enormen Grip und eine besonders satte Verbindung zwischen Pedal und Schuh. Eine WELTNEUHEIT ist der anpassbare Drehwiderstand - ganz leicht oder...



					tatze-bike.com
				












						bc basic Plattformpedale
					

Die Plattformpedale von bc basic – da bekommst Du was fürs Geld Die Plattformpedale von bc basic vereinen alle Eigenschaften, die für uns ein gutes Flat Pedal ausmachen: Griffigkeit, Haltbarkeit, ein fairer Preis und das alles bei nur 370 Gramm pro P




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. April 2022)

Cool, die BC-Dinger habe ich gerade mal mitbestellt. Für 20 € kann man nicht meckern.
Die Größenangaben sind ja identisch, nur beim Gewicht ist BC wohl realistischer.

Ihr 3min19sec-Sattel hingegen wiegt auch in der schmalsten Version 310g statt der angegebenen 256g. Macht aber von der Verarbeitung her keinen schlechten Eindruck - Standard von Velo halt.


----------



## bananana_joe (11. April 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Cool, die BC-Dinger habe ich gerade mal mitbestellt. Für 20 € kann man nicht meckern.
> Die Größenangaben sind ja identisch, nur beim Gewicht ist BC wohl realistischer.
> 
> Ihr 3min19sec-Sattel hingegen wiegt auch in der schmalsten Version 310g statt der angegebenen 256g. Macht aber von der Verarbeitung her keinen schlechten Eindruck - Standard von Velo halt.



Denke ich auch, hab gleich zwei paar bestellt.. Meine haben 368g. Auf den Vaults stehe ich etwas sicherer, aber fürs Zweit und Drittrad absolut ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (11. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde storniert wegen preisfehler. Pisser


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. April 2022)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht der Laber-Thread ist, habe eben eine Stornierung über Amszon bekommen und dann direkt über Amazon Marketplace Mail die Aufforderung das Geld direkt nach England zu überweisen, da die Zahlungsmethode nicht unterstützt wird.
> 
> Anruf bei Amazon hat keinerlei Support gebracht, der ASP war der Meinung ich könnte ja das Geld überweisen, das wäre ok um die Ware zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Schöner Mist! Eben auch ein Storno von amazon bekommen mit der Begründung dass die Ware beim Anbieter nicht lieferbar ist.
Ich hoffe amazon belastet erst gar nicht mein Konto...


----------



## Duke_do (12. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Schöner Mist! Eben auch ein Storno von amazon bekommen mit der Begründung dass die Ware beim Anbieter nicht lieferbar ist.
> Ich hoffe amazon belastet erst gar nicht mein Konto...


Mein Konto ist laut dem Amazonmitarbeiter nicht belastet worden, trotzdem Schade um den guten Preis.
Noch trauriger jedoch, dass der Amazonmitarbeiter so gar nicht geschaltet hat.
Hast du auch die Marketplace Mail mit Überweisung bekommen?


----------



## plastin (12. April 2022)

Ich hatte mich auch gewundert, vorallem weil der Laden in seinem ebay Shop und auf der Webseite primär Ski Ausrüstung verkauft.  Dass aus den 2 verfügbaren auf einmal 4 wurden hat mich dann vollends abgeschreckt.  Sehr schade


----------



## xTr3Me (12. April 2022)

Ich hatte das GX Set von Amazon auch bestellt. Die Mail kam auch. Definitiv ein Betrugsversuch.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. April 2022)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Mein Konto ist laut dem Amazonmitarbeiter nicht belastet worden, trotzdem Schade um den guten Preis.
> Noch trauriger jedoch, dass der Amazonmitarbeiter so gar nicht geschaltet hat.
> Hast du auch die Marketplace Mail mit Überweisung bekommen?


nein, mail habe ich nicht bekommen. Kann da jemand bei so einer Bestellung eines gehackten Kontos auf meine amazon Einwahldaten zugreifen? Musste mich nämlich beim folgen des Links erstmal bei amazon anmelden


----------



## Duke_do (12. April 2022)

Da die Mail über Amazon Marketplace gekommen ist und der Supportmitarbeiter die auch lesen konnte, sollten alle Daten innerhalb des Amazonsystem geblieben sein. Die Marketplace-anbieter werden ja von Amazon vergütet und sehen keine Kundenkonten, nur Versanddaten.


----------



## Jaerrit (12. April 2022)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Da die Mail über Amazon Marketplace gekommen ist und der Supportmitarbeiter die auch lesen konnte, sollten alle Daten innerhalb des Amazonsystem geblieben sein. Die Marketplace-anbieter werden ja von Amazon vergütet und sehen keine Kundenkonten, nur Versanddaten.


Editier doch mal Deinen Post in Drüben, nicht das noch mehr drauf klicken und „kaufen“


----------



## plastin (12. April 2022)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Da die Mail über Amazon Marketplace gekommen ist und der Supportmitarbeiter die auch lesen konnte, sollten alle Daten innerhalb des Amazonsystem geblieben sein. Die Marketplace-anbieter werden ja von Amazon vergütet und sehen keine Kundenkonten, nur Versanddaten.


Aber dann nimm doch mal einer den Link aus dem thread bevor es endlos so weiter geht;-)


----------



## Duke_do (12. April 2022)

plastin schrieb:


> Aber dann nimm doch mal einer den Link aus dem thread bevor es endlos so weiter geht;-)


Habe es editiert.

Bin davon ausgegangen, da ich die Ware bei Amazon nicht mehr gefunden habe, dass es bei Amazon gelöscht worden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (12. April 2022)

Kennt jemand noch ein anderes günstiges Angebot für das GX Axs Upgrade Kit? Das günstige mit Versand via CB wäre dann bei BMO für 404 Euro.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. April 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch ein anderes günstiges Angebot für das GX Axs Upgrade Kit? Das günstige mit Versand via CB wäre dann bei BMO für 404 Euro.


Ich denke warten. Letztens war 375 in mehreren Shops. Kommt wieder denke ich


----------



## plastin (12. April 2022)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Habe es editiert.
> 
> Bin davon ausgegangen, da ich die Ware bei Amazon nicht mehr gefunden habe, dass es bei Amazon gelöscht worden ist.


jetzt kommt ein anderer Anbieter zu einem deutlich höheren Preis. lieben Dank trotzdem


----------



## pAn1c (12. April 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> SrAM Code RSC Scheibenbremsen Set | OEM für 279€​



Der Code: "RSC" funktioniert bei mir nicht!


----------



## culoduro (12. April 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Der Code: "RSC" funktioniert bei mir nicht!


Code muss bestimmt RCZRSC heißen


----------



## seto2 (12. April 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> 2 gespritzte Carbon FlaHa je 32 g + Flaschen für Weightweenies 23€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


32g pro Flaha oder für beide zusammen?


----------



## Goldi03421 (12. April 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> 32g pro Flaha oder für beide zusammen?



Lieferumfang:​Zapfsäule bc basic, bestehend aus:

2 x Trinkflasche bc basic 600 ml
2 x Flaschenhalter 3min19sec Carbon
4 x Schraube
4 x Unterlegscheibe


----------



## Pedaldancer (12. April 2022)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Lieferumfang:​Zapfsäule bc basic, bestehend aus:
> 
> 2 x Trinkflasche bc basic 600 ml
> 2 x Flaschenhalter 3min19sec Carbon
> ...


Du glaubst nicht wirklich ,dass das alles zusammen 32g wiegt... oder??

Das Gewicht bezieht sich auf einen Flaschenhalter.


----------



## seto2 (12. April 2022)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Lieferumfang:​Zapfsäule bc basic, bestehend aus:
> 
> 2 x Trinkflasche bc basic 600 ml
> 2 x Flaschenhalter 3min19sec Carbon
> ...





Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht wirklich ,dass das alles zusammen 32g wiegt... oder??
> 
> Das Gewicht bezieht sich auf einen Flaschenhalter.


Ich selber bin von 32g pro Flaha ausgegangen. Aber der folgende Weightweenies Hinweis hat mich irritiert.


JohSch schrieb:


> 2 gespritzte Carbon FlaHa je 32 g + Flaschen für Weightweenies 23€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedaldancer (12. April 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Ich selber bin von 32g pro Flaha ausgegangen. Aber der folgende Weightweenies Hinweis hat mich irritiert.


Abgesehen davon ,dass das echt verrückt wenig Gewicht wäre, jede Flasche dürfte (leer) schwerer sein...gibt den Halter ja auch einzeln.  Da steht 32g drin. 😊
Da hat halt ein Weenie nicht genau genug gelesen😅


----------



## Daniel1893 (12. April 2022)

Mein Flaschenhalter von Elite wiegt 17g also hätte das durchaus sein können


----------



## seto2 (12. April 2022)

16g halte ich für machbar und dieses Werbeblabla im Spritz Carbon dingsbums hat mein Weenieherz so richtig in Wallung gebracht, bevor ich wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen gelandet bin. Die Auswirkungen des Set-Preises habe ich lieber nicht schreiben wollen 🤪😉


----------



## Goldi03421 (12. April 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht wirklich ,dass das alles zusammen 32g wiegt... oder??
> 
> Das Gewicht bezieht sich auf einen Flaschenhalter.


Meine Fresse, ich hab glaub gepennt beim antworten 

Ich dachte die Frage war ob sich der Preis auf ein Halter/Flasche bezieht.


----------



## Jaerrit (12. April 2022)

Wieviel wiegt denn nun die Flasche Pommfritz in dem Edelstahl Flaschenhalter?


----------



## DaveGo (14. April 2022)

Welcher preis iat gut für x01 axs? Aktuell 580 euro bei komking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (14. April 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Welcher preis iat gut für x01 axs? Aktuell 580 euro bei komking


Is ok aber kein Schnapper. R2 hatte es ne Zeit lang für 595€
GX AXS reicht außerdem vollkommen 😉


----------



## DaveGo (14. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Is ok aber kein Schnapper. R2 hatte es ne Zeit lang für 595€
> GX AXS reicht außerdem vollkommen 😉


Ok danke


----------



## Bullbaer (15. April 2022)

Suche Quelle für filigrane Plattform Pedale am Gravel. Idee vorhanden?


----------



## HabeDEhre (15. April 2022)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Suche Quelle für filigrane Plattform Pedale am Gravel. Idee vorhanden?


Was meinst mit filigran?
Die sind am Bike meiner Frau und auffällig unauffällig:








						bc basic Plattformpedale
					

Die Plattformpedale von bc basic – da bekommst Du was fürs Geld Die Plattformpedale von bc basic vereinen alle Eigenschaften, die für uns ein gutes Flat Pedal ausmachen: Griffigkeit, Haltbarkeit, ein fairer Preis und das alles bei nur 370 Gramm pro P




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## seto2 (16. April 2022)

Gestern kam ich mir wie ein Extrem-Couponer vor. Habe mir den Abus Airbraker für rund 120€ bei BC bestellt. Dank des Secret Deals und den zusätzlichen 15% auf Abus Helme. Leider hatte ich keine. vK Gutschein zur Hand 🤪


----------



## seto2 (17. April 2022)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Oster-Rabatt auf Spiegler Stahlflex Leitungen für alle möglichen Hersteller (Formula, TS, Sram, etc.): https://fabian-spiegler.de/
> 
> Bsp Code RSC: https://fabian-spiegler.de/Stahlflex-Bremsleitung-für-SRAM-Code-RSC-Hinten-496742.html


Sind diese Leitungen insgmt. leichter als übliche Leitungen?


----------



## Flo7 (17. April 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Sind diese Leitungen insgmt. leichter als übliche Leitungen?



Warum sollte eine Stahlflexleitung leichter sein als eine normale aus Kunststoff?


----------



## Jaerrit (17. April 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Stahlflexleitung leichter sein als eine normale aus Kunststoff?


Warum sollte sie schwerer sein, weil das Wort „Stahl“ darin vorkommt und dieser per se schwerer als „Kunststoff“ ist?


----------



## seblubb (17. April 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Sind diese Leitungen insgmt. leichter als übliche Leitungen?


Bei 1/3 der Länge sollte das zutreffen 🤭


----------



## seto2 (17. April 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Stahlflexleitung leichter sein als eine normale aus Kunststoff?





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Warum sollte sie schwerer sein, weil das Wort „Stahl“ darin vorkommt und dieser per se schwerer als „Kunststoff“ ist?





seblubb schrieb:


> Bei 1/3 der Länge sollte das zutreffen 🤭


Super Danke für die Antworten. Habe die Bestätigung, 1 Frage an mehrere Experten = min. 3 verschiedene Antworten 🤪🤣🙃😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (17. April 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Super Danke für die Antworten. Habe die Bestätigung, 1 Frage an mehrere Experten = min. 3 verschiedene Antworten 🤪🤣🙃😉


Pro-Tipp: wenn man das Bremsmedium (m/w/d) weglässt spart man nochmal paar Gramm 😉
Sie wird vermutlich schwerer sein (die Stahlflexleitung), aber warte mal ab bis @Flo7 die Vergleichsmuster aus seinem Hochregallager abgewogen hat. Für welche Bremse brauchst? Dann kann er direkt die richtigen abwiegen 🥸


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (17. April 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Experten


🤭


----------



## Jaerrit (17. April 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> 🤭


Die sind hier eigentlich nur im Newsbereich zu finden, weiß jeder


----------



## seblubb (17. April 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> 🤭


Wolltsch auch noch anmerken. So eine Frechheit, ey 🥸


----------



## kordesh (17. April 2022)

Ey! Das ist hier nicht der Laberthread! 
Bitte hier weitermachen! Danke!


----------



## DAKAY (17. April 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ey! Das ist hier nicht der Laberthread!
> Bitte hier weitermachen! Danke!





seblubb schrieb:


> Wolltsch auch noch anmerken. So eine Frechheit, ey 🥸


...äh moment🧐


----------



## Blaubarschbub (17. April 2022)

DAKAY schrieb:


> ...äh moment🧐



Bereits Elf:39 Uhr und bis jetzt nix neues .
Wie lange dauert so (d)ein Moment?


----------



## DaveGo (17. April 2022)

Welcher preis ist bei einer xx1 kasette gut😴? Neu naTürlich

Lg


----------



## danimaniac (17. April 2022)

Unter 300€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 360Faceplant (18. April 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Sind diese Leitungen insgmt. leichter als übliche Leitungen?


Da steht was von 55g/m (s.u.). Kein Plan, ob das mehr oder weniger ist. Use case dafür ist allerdings auch net weniger Gewicht, sondern besserer Druckpunkt und Dosierung. An der Code RSC funktioniert das blendend - vor allem am HR.


----------



## Homer4 (18. April 2022)

Dot vor Befüllung entgasen. Dann brauchst auch kein stahlflex am radl


----------



## powerschwabe (18. April 2022)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Zubehör von Lidl gemacht? Mich würde die Pumpe und der Werkzeugkasten reizen.
LIDL Angebote


----------



## me72 (18. April 2022)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Zubehör von Lidl gemacht? Mich würde die Pumpe und der Werkzeugkasten reizen.
> LIDL Angebote


Montageständer beschte.


----------



## piilu (18. April 2022)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Zubehör von Lidl gemacht? Mich würde die Pumpe und der Werkzeugkasten reizen.
> LIDL Angebote


Bei den meisten Sachen gilt you get what you pay for.


----------



## 360Faceplant (18. April 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Sachen gilt you get what you pay for.





Letztens auf PB gesehen 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (18. April 2022)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Zubehör von Lidl gemacht? Mich würde die Pumpe und der Werkzeugkasten reizen.
> LIDL Angebote





powerschwabe schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Zubehör von Lidl gemacht? Mich würde die Pumpe und der Werkzeugkasten reizen.
> LIDL Angebote


Soll die Pumpe einen Schlauch oder einen tubeless Reifen montieren/aufpumpen? Letzteres braucht schon gute Pumpen mir viel Volumen. Ob die das für 8€ annähernd kann?

Werkzeug ähnliche Frage. Billiges Werkzeug kommt mir grundsätzlich nicht ins Haus. Macht am Ende nur mehr Ärger. Kleinere Reparaturen erledigt aber auch das billig Inbusset beispielsweise.


----------



## job1 (18. April 2022)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Zubehör von Lidl gemacht? Mich würde die Pumpe und der Werkzeugkasten reizen.
> LIDL Angebote


Die Pumpe pumpte gut. Das Manometer zeigte total falsch an. Habe die Pumpe dann verschenkt, weil die Anzeige so extrem falsch war.


----------



## seto2 (18. April 2022)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Zubehör von Lidl gemacht? Mich würde die Pumpe und der Werkzeugkasten reizen.
> LIDL Angebote


Werkzeuge besser einzeln kaufen.


----------



## pAn1c (18. April 2022)




----------



## Coolasice (18. April 2022)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Quelle für eine günstige aktuelle Fox 34 grip2 (29“, 44er Offset, 130 oder 140mm)
Oder eine Grip2 Kartusche für das aktuelle 22er Model? Danke


----------



## fone (19. April 2022)

In dem Lidl-Werkzeugkoffer ist ja kaum was drin. 20-teilig und 10 Teile sind schon Reifenheber und Inbusschlüssel.
Ich hab am Anfang auch so ein Billigst-Komplett-Set gekauft und es hat mich sicher in manchen Situationen gerettet, zb Kassettentool und Kettenpeitsche hab ich bis letztes Jahr nur aus dem Set gehabt.
Aber damals war da gefühlt deutlich mehr drin.


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2022)

Weiß jemand, ob man die GoPro Hero9 grad wo sehr günstig bekommt? Mein Neffe wünscht sich die on mi zur Firmung....


----------



## kordesh (19. April 2022)

Hatte sich jemand damals bei der Canyon Lenkeraktion jemand den Dropbar in 420 oder 440mm Breite geholt und will den wieder loswerden?


----------



## xTr3Me (19. April 2022)

Hat jemand nen heißen Tipp für einen Laufradsatz 29 Zoll, Boost, Jbend und 6loch für den Traileinsatz mit den 30mm Maulweite, mit <1800g und <500 Euro? Konnte da nichts finden, das in der Erwartung haltbar wäre. Gibt praktisch nur Zeug mit zB Newmen Naben die sich eh bei regelmäßigem selbst zerlegen. 

Das nächste wäre dann der Satz DT240s mit Amride30 für 600 bei AS.


----------



## Mischpoke (19. April 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen heißen Tipp für einen Laufradsatz 29 Zoll, Boost, Jbend und 6loch für den Traileinsatz mit den 30mm Maulweite, mit <1800g und <500 Euro? Konnte da nichts finden, das in der Erwartung haltbar wäre. Gibt praktisch nur Zeug mit zB Newmen Naben die sich eh bei regelmäßigem selbst zerlegen.
> 
> Das nächste wäre dann der Satz DT240s mit Amride30 für 600 bei AS.



Du könntest mal bei Slowbuild schauen. Man sollte nur nicht mit den gleichen Erwartungen bzgl. termingerechtem Aufbau etc. wie bei vergleichbaren Angeboten herangehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (19. April 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen heißen Tipp für einen Laufradsatz 29 Zoll, Boost, Jbend und 6loch für den Traileinsatz mit den 30mm Maulweite, mit <1800g und <500 Euro? Konnte da nichts finden, das in der Erwartung haltbar wäre. Gibt praktisch nur Zeug mit zB Newmen Naben die sich eh bei regelmäßigem selbst zerlegen.
> 
> Das nächste wäre dann der Satz DT240s mit Amride30 für 600 bei AS.





Mischpoke schrieb:


> Du könntest mal bei Slowbuild schauen. Man sollte nur nicht mit den gleichen Erwartungen bzgl. termingerechtem Aufbau etc. wie bei vergleichbaren Angeboten herangehen.


Da bekommst Du aber kein J-Bend. 

SP, 28-Loch und CL sorgen ja eben dafür, dass man immer noch ein paar Gramm sparen kann ....

Meiner Meinung nach ist dann ein LRS aufgebaut mit z.B. DT 350 J-Bend und 6-Loch nicht gleich unfahrbar - nur weil er eben mehr wiegt als ein LRS mit leichten SP- und CL - Naben ala Newmen wenn Felge und Speichen sonst gleich sind.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. April 2022)

Slowbuild habe ich schon hinter mir und ich habe damals auch einiges dazu im Thread geschrieben. Der Verkäufer und ich passen nicht wirklich zusammen.  

Aber seine Preise sind natürlich unschlagbar.


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. April 2022)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Zubehör von Lidl gemacht? Mich würde die Pumpe und der Werkzeugkasten reizen.
> LIDL Angebote


Die Crivit Leuchten sind einigermaßen brauchbar.
Ich hab so eine seit ca 3 Jahren im Einsatz und bin damit zufrieden. Inzwischen haben die ja die Befestigung etwas verändert.

Die Pumpe und besonders den Werkzeugkasten sollte man mA besser nicht kaufen.


----------



## pAn1c (19. April 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen heißen Tipp für einen Laufradsatz 29 Zoll, Boost, Jbend und 6loch für den Traileinsatz mit den 30mm Maulweite, mit <1800g und <500 Euro? Konnte da nichts finden, das in der Erwartung haltbar wäre. Gibt praktisch nur Zeug mit zB Newmen Naben die sich eh bei regelmäßigem selbst zerlegen.
> 
> Das nächste wäre dann der Satz DT240s mit Amride30 für 600 bei AS.











						Action Sports
					

Die beliebte N-Light Nabe in Boost Standard Die N-Light Nabe in Boost Version mit vergrösserten Flanschabstand. Durch die größere Einbaubreite der Na…




					www.actionsports.de
				




Oder magst du die  n-light Naben nicht?


----------



## Machiavelli (19. April 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Action Sports
> 
> 
> Die beliebte N-Light Nabe in Boost Standard Die N-Light Nabe in Boost Version mit vergrösserten Flanschabstand. Durch die größere Einbaubreite der Na…
> ...


Naja die Naben sind ok, aber die Aufbauqualität bei AS ist nicht so der Hit.


----------



## chubv (19. April 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob man die GoPro Hero9 grad wo sehr günstig bekommt? Mein Neffe wünscht sich die on mi zur Firmung....


Was verstehst du unter günstig?


----------



## xTr3Me (19. April 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Action Sports
> 
> 
> Die beliebte N-Light Nabe in Boost Standard Die N-Light Nabe in Boost Version mit vergrösserten Flanschabstand. Durch die größere Einbaubreite der Na…
> ...


Hi, den hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber ich habe mal im Forum etwas recherchiert und es schaut so aus, als wären die N-Light Naben auch nicht besonders haltbar. Scheinbar verabschieden sich die Lager etwas verfrüht. Ansonsten wäre das natürlich ein top Angebot.


Machiavelli schrieb:


> Naja die Naben sind ok, aber die Aufbauqualität bei AS ist nicht so der Hit.


Hatte von AS bereits 3 verschiedene Laufradsätze und alle waren unproblematisch. Da war nie Nacharbeit erforderlich.


----------



## Cockrock (19. April 2022)

Gibts die Adidas Velosamba eigentlich irgendwo im Angebot?
Kommt man da günstiger dran als die 120€ bei Adidas?


----------



## 25kmh (19. April 2022)

@Cockrock falls du Student bist, kannst du dir über Unidays einen Gutschein für den Adidas Shop generieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter günstig?


Hab die 9er um 380 gekauft. Das war okay.... Danke aber


----------



## Cockrock (19. April 2022)

25kmh schrieb:


> @Cockrock falls du Student bist, kannst du dir über Unidays einen Gutschein für den Adidas Shop generieren.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ist meine alte Uniadresse ja doch noch zu was gut  

Leider ist der Velosamba (vegan) von den Rabatten ausgeschlossen und der normale ist in meiner Größe nicht verfügbar  Sonst aber mit dem Code für 78€ 👍


----------



## chubv (19. April 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hab die 9er um 380 gekauft. Das war okay.... Danke aber


368€ bei shöpping








						GoPro HERO9 Black ab € 329,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für GoPro HERO9 Black ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Megapixel effektiv: 20.0 • Sensor: CMOS • Aufnahmemedien: microSD/microSDHC/microSDXC • Videoauflösung: H… ✔ Action-Camcorder ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> 368€ bei shöpping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da war sie schon am Vormittag ausverkauft


----------



## job1 (19. April 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob man die GoPro Hero9 grad wo sehr günstig bekommt? Mein Neffe wünscht sich die on mi zur Firmung....


Die Hero 9 kostet bei Gopro direkt inkl. 1 Jahresabo 380€. Exakt das gleiche kostet dort aber auch die Hero 10. Auch inkl. Abo.


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2022)

job1 schrieb:


> Die Hero 9 kostet bei Gopro direkt inkl. 1 Jahresabo 380€. Exakt das gleiche kostet dort aber auch die Hero 10. Auch inkl. Abo.


Was tut das Abo? Wozu braucht man das? (ich kenn mich echt nicht aus damit)

Edit: durchgelesen. 9er storniert. 10er gekauft. Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (19. April 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Was tut das Abo? Wozu braucht man das? (ich kenn mich echt nicht aus damit)







Ohne Fragen!
Schönen Gruß von den Fußnoten.


----------



## job1 (19. April 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Was tut das Abo? Wozu braucht man das? (ich kenn mich echt nicht aus damit)


Brauchen natürlich gar nicht. ;-)
Beim Abo hat man zum einen 30% Rabatt im Gopro Shop. 
Was ich allerdings sehr praktisch finde, ist der automatische Upload in die Cloud, sobald man die Gopro an eine Stromquelle anschliesst. (Wlan-Zugang muss natürlich da sein.)
Unbegrenzten Cloud-Speicher hat man auch noch.


----------



## fx:flow (19. April 2022)

Es gibt einen extra "Suche Schnäppchen"-Thread für eure Anfragen...


----------



## k0p3 (20. April 2022)

job1 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings sehr praktisch finde, ist der automatische Upload in die Cloud, *friday fails, *sobald man die Gopro an eine Stromquelle anschliesst



Ich habe das mal korrigiert. ☺️


----------



## Martina H. (20. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Bisschen teurer als der Lidl Ständer aber auch viel besser? 179, 95 anstatt 299,95.
> 
> 
> Feedback Sports PRO-ELITE Arbeitsständer https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001CSPTSC/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_H35XN7N7V5AGW7P84WYB


hui, bestellt - Danke


----------



## imun (20. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Bisschen teurer als der Lidl Ständer aber auch viel besser? 179, 95 anstatt 299,95.
> 
> 
> Feedback Sports PRO-ELITE Arbeitsständer https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001CSPTSC/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_H35XN7N7V5AGW7P84WYB


Endlich 
Direkt gegönnt


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. April 2022)

Kann der mehr als mein Parktool PCS 10.2?


----------



## Jaerrit (20. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Kann der mehr als mein Parktool PCS 10.2?


Es schraubt sich schneller weil rot ☝🏼


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. April 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Endlich
> Direkt gegönnt


ich auch, dann kommt der Ultralight damit weg. Dachte ich brauche unbedingt die 4,8 statt 5,7kg, aber die Höhe von 148 statt 180cm ist für einen großen Menschen wie mich nicht optimal.
Der Preis von 180€ ist echt super, war mehr als einem Jahr nicht mehr so niedrig.


----------



## JDEM (20. April 2022)

Danke für das Schnäppchen! Ich wollte mir schon einen Montageständer mit Unior Klemme und Stahlrohren bauen, aber so kann ich in der Zeit biken gehen... 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Kann der mehr als mein Parktool PCS 10.2?


Wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, dann ungefähr alles. Ob man mit dem Spannhebel glücklich wird, ist wahrscheinlich recht individuell.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. April 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Es gibt einen extra "Suche Schnäppchen"-Thread für eure Anfragen...


Ich weiß eh....


BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, dann ungefähr alles. Ob man mit dem Spannhebel glücklich wird, ist wahrscheinlich recht individuell.


Ich war skeptisch, aber bin zufrieden damit. Würde den sofort wieder kaufen. Ich pack den sogar ins Auto, wenn ein paar Tage ich zum Biken weg fahre...


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. April 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, dann ungefähr alles. Ob man mit dem Spannhebel glücklich wird, ist wahrscheinlich recht individuell.


in dem Video kommt der Parktool aber nicht schlechter weg. 




denk ich bleib dem Parktool treu, auch wenn mich paar Sachen nerven....


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> denk ich bleib dem Parktool treu, auch wenn mich paar Sachen nerven....


Aus welchem Grund wohl immer ein Schnitt kommt, wenn die Klemmung gedreht werden muss?


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. April 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund wohl immer ein Schnitt kommt, wenn die Klemmung gedreht werden muss?


Genau das was mich am meisten nervt.... Das funktioniert nur ohne Rad einigermaßen und selbst dann hackelig... aber so oft muss ich das zum Glück nicht machen.


----------



## Cockrock (20. April 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund wohl immer ein Schnitt kommt, wenn die Klemmung gedreht werden muss?


Beim Feedback oder beim ParkTool?


----------



## imun (20. April 2022)

Meiner ist versendet


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. April 2022)

Cockrock schrieb:


> Beim Feedback oder beim ParkTool?


Parktool. Wenn den Kopf drehen willst, dann klebt das Ding meist fest...


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. April 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Meiner ist versendet


Man hat direkt viel mehr Geld ohne  Trickstuffbremsen , hab ich auch festgestellt 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. April 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Meiner ist versendet


Er kostet jetzt auch wieder 229€


----------



## Cockrock (20. April 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Meiner ist versendet


Meiner auch 

Aktion ist nun auch vorbei, der Preis ist nun bei 229€


----------



## k0p3 (20. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Parktool. Wenn den Kopf drehen willst, dann klebt das Ding meist fest...



Das passiert bei meinem Feedback aber auch und ist nur mit weitem Aufdrehen der Klemmschraube und ordentlichem Rütteln wieder lösbar. 
War Anfangs so nicht...


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2022)

Um den Konus bei den Parktools in der Bikekitchen zu lösen, braucht es einen langen Hebel oder sanfte Gewalt... gut, dass wir da auch ein paar Parktool Hämmer haben 🙄


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. April 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Um den Konus bei den Parktools in der Bikekitchen zu lösen, braucht es einen langen Hebel oder sanfte Gewalt... gut, dass wir da auch ein paar Parktool Hämmer haben 🙄


Ich hab den Konus mal etwas gefettet, hat allerdings auch nur ne zeitlang was gebracht...
Brauch das Teil nur alle halbe Jahr, bis dahin isses wieder fest, und wird,wie du sagst, mit nem langen Hebel wieder gelöst ..
Nervt bissl, aber 180 Euro isses mir dann doch nicht wert.


----------



## englbert (20. April 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Konus mal etwas gefettet, hat allerdings auch nur ne zeitlang was gebracht...
> Brauch das Teil nur alle halbe Jahr, bis dahin isses wieder fest, und wird,wie du sagst, mit nem langen Hebel wieder gelöst ..
> Nervt bissl, aber 180 Euro isses mir dann doch nicht wert.


Seltsam!🧐Ich hatte in der alten Wohnung den PCS12 auf nem IKEA BEKVÄM Servierwagen und der ließ sich easy mit gehaltenem Bike drehen. War aber ab Kauf ordentlich Fett am Konus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (20. April 2022)

englbert schrieb:


> Seltsam!🧐Ich hatte in der alten Wohnung den PCS12 auf nem IKEA BEKVÄM Servierwagen und der ließ sich easy mit gehaltenem Bike drehen. War aber ab Kauf ordentlich Fett am Konus.


Mit gehaltenem Bike hast du ja n guten langen Hebel🙂
Der Klemmkopf hat n Losbrechmoment, wenn der mal überwunden ist, gehts ja auch.
Ich hab übrigens n pcs 9, scheint aber auch bei den Nachfolgenden noch ein Problem zu sein


----------



## aibeekey (20. April 2022)

Nachdem ich jetzt gut 10 Jahre mit dem _badumtssss_ Lidl/Aldi-Modell vollkommen zufrieden war, hab ich tatsächlich einmal beim Feedback zugeschlagen. 
Auf einen selbstgewählten Arbeitswinkel ohne dem Schwerpunkt des Bikes ausgeliefert zu sein, bin ich sehr gespannt


----------



## imun (20. April 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Man hat direkt viel mehr Geld ohne  Trickstuffbremsen , hab ich auch festgestellt 🙂


Auf dieses Angebot warte ich tatsächlich schon über 1 Jahr. Da kannste nix anderes machen als KAUFEN


----------



## Jaerrit (20. April 2022)

Newmi schrieb:


> Topeak Prepstation Pro bei Amazon für 420€! (Aktuell noch 7 Stück verfügbar)





bashhard schrieb:


> Der Link ist defekt.
> Hier der richtige


Letzte Woche gab es schon mal einen Fall mit einem Angebot und einem gehackten Account eines Sportladens… Ich würde den Händler anrufen, zumal der jetzt nicht groß mit Fahrradsachen zu handeln scheint, komisch das er dann 7 solcher doch recht selten nachgefragten Werkzeugsätze auf Lager hat finde ich:




__





						Startseite | Sport Becker Inh. Wolfram Becker, 36088 Hünfeld
					

Herzlich willkommen auf unserer Internetseite. Informieren Sie sich hier über unsere Angebote und Leistungen und besuchen Sie uns vor Ort.




					www.sportbecker.de


----------



## Martina H. (20. April 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Meiner ist versendet





Cockrock schrieb:


> Meiner auch



dito -


----------



## fone (20. April 2022)

Hmm, Montageständer... brauch ich mal wieder einen?
Bei Amazon gibts einen für 180 aus UK. Vermutlich nicht seriös?

Beim Radaufbau im Herbst hab ich im Versandkarton des Rahmens als Montageständer genutzt.
Und so einen Tretlager-Fahrradhalter. 
Ach ne, ich weiß ja nicht mal, ob sich die 25€ für den Lidl-Ständer lohnen.


----------



## Jaerrit (20. April 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ach ne, ich weiß ja nicht mal, ob sich die 25€ für den Lidl-Ständer lohnen.


Das is echt ne spannende Frage, da hab ich auch noch keine abschließende Meinung zu, man findet einfach so gut wie nichts über den Lidl-Ständer, falls der was kann wäre der für den Kurs ja ein echter Geheimtipp 🧐


----------



## fone (20. April 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Das is echt ne spannende Frage, da hab ich auch noch keine abschließende Meinung zu, man findet einfach so gut wie nichts über den Lidl-Ständer, falls der was kann wäre der für den Kurs ja ein echter Geheimtipp 🧐


Falsch verstanden. 
Ob sich* für mich* die 25€ für _mal wieder_ einen Montageständer lohnen. Ich hatte schon 2.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> in dem Video kommt der Parktool aber nicht schlechter weg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber wie der Typ zu seinem YouTube Fame gekommen ist, ist mir völlig schleierhaft. Ich hab vor Ewigkeiten mal ein Aufbau Video gesehen...der hat null Technikverständnis! Und deshalb höre ich überhaupt nicht auf dessen Meinung.


----------



## imun (20. April 2022)

Bei der Sport Becker Geschichte aus Hünfeld 
Hab meine Bremse in Kleinanzeigen an einen Hr. Becker aus Hünfeld verkauft  Geld kam aber per PayPal Friends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (20. April 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Letzte Woche gab es schon mal einen Fall mit einem Angebot und einem gehackten Account eines Sportladens… Ich würde den Händler anrufen, zumal der jetzt nicht groß mit Fahrradsachen zu handeln scheint, komisch das er dann 7 solcher doch recht selten nachgefragten Werkzeugsätze auf Lager hat finde ich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sofern die Zahlung nicht an Amazon vorbei getätigt wird, dürfte nix passieren, oder ist das auch schon wieder anderst?

Aber im Nachhinein kommt es mir auch zu günstig vor. Sorry nochmals, dass ich mich da nicht schlau gemacht habe!


----------



## TearZz (20. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie der Typ zu seinem YouTube Fame gekommen ist, ist mir völlig schleierhaft. Ich hab vor Ewigkeiten mal ein Aufbau Video gesehen...der hat null Technikverständnis! Und deshalb höre ich überhaupt nicht auf dessen Meinung.


Naja für youtube Bekanntheit kann man heutzutage auch Stroh doof sein, und die Leute finden es trotzdem toll... neue Generationen.... da gehts nicht mehr um Wissen oder können sondern werr die besten Fotofilter auf Instagram hat und so zeug... Kenne den typen nicht, aber habe das Video kurz geguckt, wirkt auf mich nur wie ein gestriegelter Verkäufer erstmal


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. April 2022)

Dhptalex schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das dann storniert kommt übrigens folgende Nachricht die einen dazu auffordert eine Direktüberweisung zu machen. Einfach ignorieren.


Diese Amazon Betrugsmasche kommt ja echt in Mode! Ein Glück bezahlt man an Amazon und nicht an die Drittanbieter. Mies ist aber dass die anscheinend von Amazon die private Mail Adresse bekommen und einen anschreiben können. Oder ist die nur verschlüsselt für die einsehbar?
Naja, auf jeden Fall niemals direkt an Amazon vorbei überweisen!


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. April 2022)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Oster-Rabatt auf Spiegler Stahlflex Leitungen für alle möglichen Hersteller (Formula, TS, Sram, etc.): https://fabian-spiegler.de/
> 
> Bsp Code RSC: https://fabian-spiegler.de/Stahlflex-Bremsleitung-für-SRAM-Code-RSC-Hinten-496742.html


Hat da noch jemand bestellt oder Erfahrungen mit dem Laden?
Leider ist die gelieferte vordere Bremsleitung gute 10cm länger als gewünscht und sieht so kacke aus am Rad. Natürlich erst gemerkt nachdem ich Montiert hab, weil die hintere Leitung schon super gepasst hat.
Qualität und Verarbeitung ist allerdings echt top.
Hab jetz mal ne Mail geschrieben...


----------



## englbert (21. April 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mit gehaltenem Bike hast du ja n guten langen Hebel🙂
> Der Klemmkopf hat n Losbrechmoment, wenn der mal überwunden ist, gehts ja auch.
> Ich hab übrigens n pcs 9, scheint aber auch bei den Nachfolgenden noch ein Problem zu sein


Jetzat. Ihr habt das Problem unbelastet, da sich die Klemmung nicht sauber löst. Kannte ich so nicht und hab extra gekramt -> bei meinem PCS12 ist die Spindel im Gehäuse gekontert. Dadurch lässt sich der Greiferteil mittels Kurbeln raus drücken.


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> neue Generationen.... da gehts nicht mehr um Wissen oder können sondern werr die besten Fotofilter auf Instagram hat und so zeug...


Ok, Boomer


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Diese Amazon Betrugsmasche kommt ja echt in Mode! Ein Glück bezahlt man an Amazon und nicht an die Drittanbieter. Mies ist aber dass die anscheinend von Amazon die private Mail Adresse bekommen und einen anschreiben können. Oder ist die nur verschlüsselt für die einsehbar?
> Naja, auf jeden Fall niemals direkt an Amazon vorbei überweisen!


Richtig, wenn ein Shop keine andere Zahlungsmöglichkeit als Vorkasse o.ä. anbietet würde ich ihn links liegen lassen und direkt als nicht seriös ansehen. 
Kreditkarte o. Paypal, was anderes nehme ich nie als Zahlungsmöglichkeit!


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie der Typ zu seinem YouTube Fame gekommen ist, ist mir völlig schleierhaft. Ich hab vor Ewigkeiten mal ein Aufbau Video gesehen...der hat null Technikverständnis! Und deshalb höre ich überhaupt nicht auf dessen Meinung.


der mann ist weder techniker noch racer.
macht aber unterhaltsame blogs als "endkunde", sagen wir anwendungsorientiert ;-)
man braucht jetzt auch kein diplom um zwei montageständer zu benutzen und seine meinung darüber kund zu tun.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. April 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der mann ist weder techniker noch racer.
> macht aber unterhaltsame blogs als "endkunde", sagen wir anwendungsorientiert ;-)
> man braucht jetzt auch kein diplom um zwei montageständer zu benutzen und seine meinung darüber kund zu tun.


Klar braucht man kein Diplom o.ä. für einen Montageständer. Aber sein Video hier einzustellen sogeriert ein fundiertes Reviewer Wissen, auf das man sich verlassen kann. Und das kann man eben nach meiner Meinung nicht, weil er vom Schrauben keine Ahnung hat bzw. damals hatte. Ich versuche mal das Video, was mich so verstört hat zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (21. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> . Ich versuche mal das Video, was mich so verstört hat zu finden.


solche Videos verstoßen aber gegen die Verhaltensregeln 



Achso, mein Fehler 😏


----------



## HabeDEhre (21. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Aber sein Video hier einzustellen sogeriert ein fundiertes Reviewer Wissen, auf das man sich verlassen kann.


Das war nicht meine Intention. Mir ging es um den Vergleich der beiden Montageständer für einen Hobbyschrauber und darum ob sich der Wechsel vom Parktool auf den Feedback lohnt.... Das war zufällig auf die schnelle das erste Video was ich gefunden habe. Den Typen kenn ich nicht und auch keine anderen Videos von ihm, aber was er in dem Video zeigt find ich völlig ausreichend um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen und ne eigene Meinung zu bilden. Was er da jetzt genau falsch macht weiß ich auch nicht... Müssen wir hier auch nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Das war nicht meine Intention. Mir ging es um den Vergleich der beiden Montageständer für einen Hobbyschrauber und darum ob sich der Wechsel vom Parktool auf den Feedback lohnt.... Das war zufällig auf die schnelle das erste Video was ich gefunden habe. Den Typen kenn ich nicht und auch keine anderen Videos von ihm, aber was er in dem Video zeigt find ich völlig ausreichend um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen und ne eigene Meinung zu bilden. Was er da jetzt genau falsch macht weiß ich auch nicht... Müssen wir hier auch nicht diskutieren.


völlig richtig. Weiter im Schnäppchen Text.

das Video von damals hab ich gefunden. Recht unterhaltsam und ich glaube danach wusste er man muss sich besser auf live streams vorbereiten...


Spoiler: Spoiler







 Passend zum Thema Montageständer sieht man ihn auch im Umgang min zweien von Feedback Sports. Für mich war es spätestens zu viel als er gegen Mitte des Videos für den Einbau des Hinterrades 3min gebraucht hat


----------



## xrated (21. April 2022)

Die kleine Lidl Pumpe pumpt zwar gut aber beim herausschrauben dreht man den Ventileinsatz mit raus. Bei Lezyne soll es das Problem ja auch geben.


----------



## beat_junkie (21. April 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Die kleine Lidl Pumpe pumpt zwar gut aber beim herausschrauben dreht man den Ventileinsatz mit raus. Bei Lezyne soll es das Problem ja auch geben.


Das hatte ich bei meiner topeak racerocket auch.


----------



## Spezialeis (21. April 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Die kleine Lidl Pumpe pumpt zwar gut aber beim herausschrauben dreht man den Ventileinsatz mit raus. Bei Lezyne soll es das Problem ja auch geben.


Meine Lezyne Pumpe macht das nicht. Heisst natürlich nicht, das es keine Lezyne nicht macht.
Dafür war dass Ventil Push & Twist der Birzman Pumpe relativ schnell durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BatCountry (21. April 2022)

Wobei das auch das einzige ist, was man der Racerocket vorwerfen kann. Bin seit 2 Jahren hochzufrieden damit.


----------



## xrated (21. April 2022)

Die 16cm lange 5€ Pumpe von Ali ist da auch besser weil das Gewinde weiter ist, da verhakelt sich der Ventileinsatz nicht so schnell. Dafür pumpt die weniger effizent d.h. man muss doppelt soviel pumpen.


----------



## zerocolder (21. April 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie findet Ihr das Angebot? Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Felgen? Vielen Dank schön mal!


----------



## xforce1 (21. April 2022)

Ich denke dieser LRS ist was für Leute, die  robust, breit und günstig wollen und bereit sind beim Gewicht Abstriche zu machen.


----------



## danimaniac (21. April 2022)

Sauwaldbiker schrieb:


> SRAM SX / GX 1x12-speed Upgrade Kit
> 
> 
> The genuine eagle features and performance of SX Eagle completes the full-range SRAM 1x story. SX allows you to use the Eagle silhouette to drive the high-end look throughout the mountain bike line. Every rider thus receives the Eagle form and function.How to choose your 1x option SPECIFICATIONS...
> ...


aber den XD Freilauf für die GX Kasette hast du schon?


----------



## HabeDEhre (21. April 2022)

zerocolder schrieb:


> Wie findet Ihr das Angebot? Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Felgen? Vielen Dank schön mal!


Ich hab einfach mal einen bestellt. Für den Preis is das denk ich ein guter und robuster Laufradsatz fürs Drittrad


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Bisschen teurer als der Lidl Ständer aber auch viel besser? 179, 95 anstatt 299,95.
> 
> 
> Feedback Sports PRO-ELITE Arbeitsständer https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001CSPTSC/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_H35XN7N7V5AGW7P84WYB


Heute bereits angekommen mit Express DPD.


----------



## Flo7 (21. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach mal einen bestellt. Für den Preis is das denk ich ein guter und robuster Laufradsatz fürs Drittrad



Leider sind die Speichen nicht konifiziert…


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. April 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Leider sind die Speichen nicht konifiziert…


Genau so ist es. Und wohl keine Markenspeichen DT oder Sapim, was noch ein größeres Manko wäre


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Leider sind die Speichen nicht konifiziert…


Und damit unfahrbar.

Es is wie mit der Hummel …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Heute bereits angekommen mit Express DPD.
> Anhang anzeigen 1462785


...ist die Tasche dabei?


----------



## HabeDEhre (21. April 2022)

Aber deswegen doch nicht gleich Kernschrott oder kein doch kein Schnapper? Sorry, kenn mich da auch zu wenig aus... musste auch "konifiziert" im Zusammenhang mit Laufrädern erstmal googlen 


Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Und wohl keine Markenspeichen DT oder Sapim, was noch ein größeres Manko wäre


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. April 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ist die Tasche dabei?


Leider nein. Hat mich au h gewundert, weil auf dem Bild. Aber wohl Sonderzubehör?


----------



## Martina H. (21. April 2022)

...steht natürlich auch nichts genaues in der Beschreibung - hmmh, die hätt ich schon gerne gehabt. Meiner sollte morgen/übermorgen kommen - schaun 'mer mal...


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Aber deswegen doch nicht gleich Kernschrott oder kein doch kein Schnapper? Sorry, kenn mich da auch zu wenig aus... musste auch "konifiziert" im Zusammenhang mit Laufrädern erstmal googlen


Mein 29“ HR kostet mich genau 11€ mehr, als die bloße Nabe bei Bike24. Fahren. Zufrieden sein.
Raketentechnik gips wo anders, nur da is auch nicht alles mega. Mein anderes DT E1700 Spline 29 HR z.B. hat eine billige gesteckte Felge. Kostet aber richtig viel Geld. Fährt trotzdem. 
Ich hab 100€ bei RCZ bezahlt. 3-400 hätte ich auch nicht dafür bezahlt.


----------



## zerocolder (21. April 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mein 29“ HR kostet mich genau 11€ mehr, als die bloße Nabe bei Bike24. Fahren. Zufrieden sein.
> Raketentechnik gips wo anders, nur da is auch nicht alles mega. Mein anderes DT E1700 Spline 29 HR z.B. hat eine billige gesteckte Felge. Kostet aber richtig viel Geld. Fährt trotzdem.
> Ich hab 100€ bei RCZ bezahlt. 3-400 hätte ich auch nicht dafür bezahlt.


Welches denn? Ist es verfügbar? Kostet es immer noch so bei heutiger Inflation? VG


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Heute bereits angekommen mit Express DPD.
> Anhang anzeigen 1462785


Bei mir noch nicht 😵


----------



## dinopfugs (21. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Heute bereits angekommen mit Express DPD.
> Anhang anzeigen 1462785


Ohne Express aber mit DPD ebenfalls angekommen. Macht nen Top Eindruck - auch wenn entgegen der Abbildung keine Tasche dabei ist!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Ohne Express aber mit DPD ebenfalls angekommen. Macht nen Top Eindruck - auch wenn entgegen der Abbildung keine Tasche dabei ist!


Meiner hat leider eine mini Delle im Standrohr. Mal gucken ob ich umtauschen kann.
Vermutlich hat einer schon mal die Metallratsche nach unten knallen lassen und dann ist das Metall-Drehrad eingeschlagen. Man hört beim Ausziehen auch ganz leicht einen Widerstand an der Stelle. Wird vermutlich schwierig mit Umtausch, da auf Amazon ja immer nur Rückgabe mit neuer Bestellung geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (21. April 2022)

Ich weiß ja nicht welchen Ständer du gekauft hast, aber bei mir steht;
"
Feedback Sports Reparaturständer Pro Elite-B, FA003475001
Verkauf durch: absoluts24"

Da hat Amazon nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## xforce1 (21. April 2022)

Jau, meiner kommt auch auch von absoluts -bikes and more- GmbH & Co. KG

die betreiben auch den




__





						Impressum | Cube Store Chiemsee
					






					www.cube-store-chiemsee.de


----------



## xrated (21. April 2022)

Der Schlauch von der Lidl Pumpe hat innen 4.3 und der von der China Pumpe 4.75mm.

Keine Ahnung obs die Schläuche auch einzeln gibt, aber der passt an der Lidl Pumpe:
*








						4.99US $ 25% OFF|WEST RADFAHREN Hand Mini Fahrrad Pumpe Reifen Air Inflator Schrader Presta Ventil Ball Nadel Schlauch MTB Zubehör Tragbare Fahrrad Pumpe|Bicycle Pumps|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				



*


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. April 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Die kleine Lidl Pumpe pumpt zwar gut aber beim herausschrauben dreht man den Ventileinsatz mit raus. Bei Lezyne soll es das Problem ja auch geben.


Da war der Ventileinsatz nicht ganz fest drin. 
Mit einem kleinen Ventilschlüssel für ca 0,50€ kein Problem.


----------



## Poldi78 (21. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Heute bereits angekommen mit Express DPD.
> Anhang anzeigen 1462785


Meiner auch. Laut DPD um 11:28 zugestellt. Ich war den ganzen Tag in Willingen und meine Frau erst um 16:30 Zuhause und das Dingen stand einfach vor der Haustür. 
Sollte bei DPD echt mal sagen, dass kein Ständer da ist. Zugestellt wurde er mir angeblich persönlich....


----------



## neurofibrill (21. April 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Meiner auch. Laut DPD um 11:28 zugestellt. Ich war den ganzen Tag in Willingen und meine Frau erst um 16:30 Zuhause und das Dingen stand einfach vor der Haustür.
> Sollte bei DPD echt mal sagen, dass kein Ständer da ist. Zugestellt wurde er mir angeblich persönlich....


Schreib lieber dass du keinen Ständer bekommen hast, als DPD gekommen ist. Das wär mega witzig. Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden, wie das ausgegangen ist und wie DPD reagiert hat und ob sie dir einen neuen Ständer besorgt haben. 🍿🍿🍿


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (22. April 2022)

...


----------



## xrated (22. April 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Da war der Ventileinsatz nicht ganz fest drin.
> Mit einem kleinen Ventilschlüssel für ca 0,50€ kein Problem.


nein auch wenn man es festschraubt, bei manchen Ventileinsätzen ist es schlimmer als bei anderen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (22. April 2022)

Ich hoffe das ich heute auch den Ständer in meinen Händen halte 

Aber DPD ist anscheinend ziemlich langsam hier. Oder sie haben keine Erfahrung mit solchen Profiständern.


----------



## imun (22. April 2022)

Mein Ständer erscheint nachher bei mir wenn DPD den richtig anpackt


----------



## BatCountry (22. April 2022)

Hab gestern einen Montageständer bei Lidl mitgenommen, mal sehen, wie sich das Teil so schlägt (ist mein erster). Natürlich wie immer perfektes Timing, zwei Tage nachdem das Rad fertig aufgebaut ist 
Aber die erste Wartung kommt ja meistens auch eher früher als später ...


----------



## HabeDEhre (22. April 2022)

BatCountry schrieb:


> Hab gestern einen Montageständer bei Lidl mitgenommen, mal sehen, wie sich das Teil so schlägt (ist mein erster). Natürlich wie immer perfektes Timing, zwei Tage nachdem das Rad fertig aufgebaut ist
> Aber die erste Wartung kommt ja meistens auch eher früher als später ...


Berichte dann hier mal bitte ob der was taugt!


----------



## Eisbein (22. April 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> nein auch wenn man es festschraubt, bei manchen Ventileinsätzen ist es schlimmer als bei anderen.


Ich hab nach drei Lezyne Pumpen (Booster, MTB, Gravl/Road) jetzt fürs Stadtrad oder so noch die Lidlpumpe geholt.
Probleme mit dem Ventilkern hatte nicht nie. Den Kopf muss/sollte man natürlich nicht bis zum Anschlag festschrauben. 
Quali der Lidlpumpe ist schon etwas schlechter, aber passt schon.


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. April 2022)

BatCountry schrieb:


> Hab gestern einen Montageständer bei Lidl mitgenommen, mal sehen, wie sich das Teil so schlägt (ist mein erster). Natürlich wie immer perfektes Timing, zwei Tage nachdem das Rad fertig aufgebaut ist
> Aber die erste Wartung kommt ja meistens auch eher früher als später ...


Und den Ständer bestimmt auch schon ausprobiert?  🤣🤓


----------



## fone (22. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Aber DPD ist anscheinend ziemlich langsam hier. Oder sie haben keine Erfahrung mit solchen Profiständern.


Ich hab ein Paar Laufschuhe (haha-na klar) bestellt, die sich seit >10 Tagen nicht mehr bewegen. Haben es irgendwie nicht aus Berlin raus geschafft. DPD.


----------



## fred-funkel (22. April 2022)

Hat jemand einen Gutschein (Versandkosten) für Bike Components? Der von heute "QSP6ZZN5" im schnäppchen-thread funktioniert nicht bei mir. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (22. April 2022)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Der von heute *gestern* "QSP6ZZN5" im schnäppchen-thread funktioniert *heute* nicht bei mir


So wird n Schuh draus.


----------



## mike79 (22. April 2022)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Gutschein (Versandkosten) für Bike Components? Der von heute "QSP6ZZN5" im schnäppchen-thread funktioniert nicht bei mir. Danke!


der ist ja auch von gestern und nicht von heute - funktionieren immer nur einen Tag


----------



## fred-funkel (22. April 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> der ist ja auch von gestern und nicht von heute - funktionieren immer nur einen Tag


korrektur: hat jemand einen BC Gutschein von und für HEUTE  . danke!


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (22. April 2022)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> korrektur: hat jemand einen BC Gutschein von und für HEUTE  . danke!


Immerhin war ich nicht der einzige (Klug)scheißer.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. April 2022)




----------



## xrated (22. April 2022)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich hab nach drei Lezyne Pumpen (Booster, MTB, Gravl/Road) jetzt fürs Stadtrad oder so noch die Lidlpumpe geholt.
> Probleme mit dem Ventilkern hatte nicht nie. Den Kopf muss/sollte man natürlich nicht bis zum Anschlag festschrauben.
> Quali der Lidlpumpe ist schon etwas schlechter, aber passt schon.


Probier es mal mit einem Standard Schwalbe Schlauch, da ist es bei mir ganz schlimm. 
Am Ventilkern schraubt es sich noch leicht, wenn man dann am Ventilkörper ankommt, dann geht es schwerer weil die 2 Gewinde nicht 100% übereinstimmen was ja so bei Sclaverand gar nicht vorgesehen ist.
Gibt aber auch Ventile wo es funktioniert. Das Hauptproblem ist das das Gewinde zu eng geschnitten ist und auch der O-Ring ist etwas eng.


----------



## BatCountry (22. April 2022)

Mit der RaceRocket hab ich das Problem nicht, Ventileinsatz bleibt einwandfrei am Platz, allerdings keine Ahnung, was für Schläuche der Vorbesitzer montiert hat.


----------



## NewK (22. April 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Mein Ständer erscheint nachher bei mir wenn DPD den richtig anpackt


meiner wurde mit UPS geliefert und da gab´s dann sogar 2 Ständer 😜



Spoiler: UPS Mitarbeiter


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. April 2022)

Mein Feedback Elite Pro geht zurück.
Ich hab mit dem Verkäufer zig mal hin und her geschrieben, dass ich ihn umtauschen möchte, da ein 10mm Delle mit Druckstelle in der Mitte im Standrohr und ein paar Kratzer vorhanden sind. Ist logistisch nicht moglich. Ich könne nur retorunieren und nochmal kaufen (für 269€).
*Wer den Ständer für 180€+Versand haben möchte schickt mir bitte dieses WE eine PN, ansonsten geht er Montag zurück an absoluts24.*
Da anscheinend kein Interesse ist das Teil nun eingetütet und Retour Aufkleber ist drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSpeed (22. April 2022)

Und das ist dir nicht peinlich ?

Was glaubst du wie der aussieht, wenn du ihn 1x umschmeißt ?!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. April 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Und das ist dir nicht peinlich ?
> 
> Was glaubst du wie der aussieht, wenn du ihn 1x umschmeißt ?!


Aber dann war ich es selbst.
Das ganze Teil hat zig Kratzer und macht für mich einen eher gebrauchten Eindruck.

Ich zahle ja für ein unversehrtes Produkt. Kaufst du auch neues Auto mit Beule und Kratzern?
Wenn das Teil ganz klar als B-Ware gekennzeichnet gewesen wäre, hätte ich nichts gesagt.

Wer ihn braucht und das nichts ausmacht, der kann mir wie gesagt ne PN droppen


----------



## HabeDEhre (22. April 2022)

Ich sag nur Parktool und Stahlrohre 😜


----------



## xrated (22. April 2022)

BatCountry schrieb:


> Mit der RaceRocket hab ich das Problem nicht, Ventileinsatz bleibt einwandfrei am Platz, allerdings keine Ahnung, was für Schläuche der Vorbesitzer montiert hat.


Kann sein das Topeak verschiedene Gewinde bei den Schläuchen hat oder das du grad einen Schlauch hast wo das Problem nicht so stark ist. Das Gewinde sollte innen min. 4.7mm haben. Der Lidlschlauch hat nur  4.3mm. Abhilfe bringt auch ein SV zu AV Adapter.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. April 2022)

Bin gespannt welchen Zustand die anderen Montageständer haben. Bis jetzt war ich ja der Einzige der bereits den Zustand checken konnte. Wünsche euch anderen dass alles Chico ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. April 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Und das ist dir nicht peinlich ?
> 
> Was glaubst du wie der aussieht, wenn du ihn 1x umschmeißt ?!


Wenn das rein kosmetische Fehler sind, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt,ob jemand retourniert oder nicht, da hat jeder wohl unterschiedliche Schmerzgrenzen.

Wenn es allerdings auch technisch Auswirkungen hat, würde ich persönlich auch hinterfragen, ob ich das Teil zurückschicken würde:


Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Meiner hat leider eine mini Delle im Standrohr.





Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Man hört beim Ausziehen auch ganz leicht einen Widerstand an der Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. April 2022)

... mein Elite ist auch angekommen und tiptop...


----------



## Cockrock (22. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Bin gespannt welchen Zustand die anderen Montageständer haben. Bis jetzt war ich ja der Einzige der bereits den Zustand checken konnte. Wünsche euch anderen dass alles Chico ist.


Meiner war bis gestern mittag neu 
Jetzt 2 Räder demontiert und er hat nen mini Kratzer von einem Inbus. Funktioniert aber noch


----------



## bananana_joe (22. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Aber dann war ich es selbst.
> Das ganze Teil hat zig Kratzer und macht für mich einen eher gebrauchten Eindruck.
> 
> Ich zahle ja für ein unversehrtes Produkt. Kaufst du auch neues Auto mit Beule und Kratzern?
> ...



Vorallem ist das ja kein Lidl-Ständer..


----------



## imun (22. April 2022)

Hab einen Ständer bekommen aber noch nicht raus geholt und angeschaut


----------



## dodos (22. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Bin gespannt welchen Zustand die anderen Montageständer haben. Bis jetzt war ich ja der Einzige der bereits den Zustand checken konnte. Wünsche euch anderen dass alles Chico ist.


Meiner ist auch gekommen. Zustand ohne Makel aber bei Anlieferung was das Paket offen..... Die Kupferzwingen waren alle raus. Wollte sich der Fahrer den mal anschauen???

Aber ganz ehrlich ich bin mir ned sicher ob mir der 180€ wert ist.
Hab den alten von Lidl (2011) und einen von Rose (2015-16) mit V -Fuss. Beide weit unter 100€ Neupreis (20€ bzw. 65€). Aber der Feedback steht gefüht instabiler auf dem ebenen Boden als die anderen beiden, bei ähnlichem Gewicht.  Der Greifarm schwingt gefühlt viel mehr wenn er hoch/ auf max. ausgefahren wird. Die Kralle ist nice aber auch nicht so schnell zu bedienen wie gedacht. 
Nach dem Fahrrad "einlegen" muss ich da auch jedesmal nach dem Öffen des Schnellverschusses nachschrauben bzw. nachspannen . Da find ich das Pedros System besser.

Die abgebildete Tasche von den Amazonbildern ist ja auch nicht dabei.....


----------



## PraterRadler (22. April 2022)

Keine Sorge - die Vorteile werden sich mit der Zeit zeigen. Ich habe mir den vor 8 Jahren (wollte damals auch nicht so viel dafür ausgeben) gekauft und fand den auch erst etwas instabil - habe es aber nie bereut - der Schnellspanner ist einfach genial besonders wenn man ihn häufiger einsetzt.
Ist bei mir auch bei jedem Bike & Car Trip dabei und funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## JDEM (22. April 2022)

Meiner ist gestern heile angekommen. Hatte auch was stabileres erwartet, aber für meine Zwecke reicht der und die Klemme find ich auch klasse!


----------



## isartrails (22. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Mein Feedback Elite Pro geht zurück.


Sonst hat die Welt keine Probleme. 
Weiter so.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (22. April 2022)

Was mir an dem Ständer fehlt ist eine Werkzeughalterung. Hat da jemand vielleicht Tipps?


----------



## Daniel1893 (23. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Was mir an dem Ständer fehlt ist eine Werkzeughalterung. Hat da jemand vielleicht Tipps?


einfach den von Lidl kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (23. April 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Sonst hat die Welt keine Probleme.
> Weiter so.



So eine Aussage von der RCZ-Drama-Queen. Dann muss es wahrhaftig eine Lappalie sein


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (23. April 2022)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> einfach den von Lidl kaufen


Hab ich auch schon überlegt. 😅


----------



## Flaminski (23. April 2022)

Ernsthaft... Kauft euch als Zubehör für den feedback den Lidl-Ständer. Ich hab die Werkzeugablage und auch die Stange zum fixieren des lenkers von meinem alten Lidl-Ständer genommen. Günstiger bekommt man das nicht. Und den Lidl-Ständer nutze ich beispielsweise draußen zum waschen oder wenn mal ein Kumpel zum gemeinsamen Schrauben da ist. Oder wenn die Kids zusammen mit Papa an ihren Rädern schrauben wollen.


----------



## dodos (23. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon überlegt. 😅


Na ja, so doof is die Überlegung nicht wenn man den Lenkerhalter und die Werkzeugbox braucht. Bei Lidl ist beides dabei und kostet weniger als original 1 Teil von Feedback Sports.  
Ich kann ja mal testen ob der Werkzeughalter passt.  Genutzt habe ich sie aber noch nie. Da ich ne Werkzeugbank danaben stehen hab.
Die Lenkerklemme geht auf jeden Fall wenn man sie den mal nutzt.


----------



## 25kmh (23. April 2022)

Feedback Sports selbst bietet die TT-15 B Werkzeughalterung an. Ist allerdings nicht ganz günstig und zudem fast überall ausverkauft. Habe meine damals bei eBay für unter 20 Euro gekauft.


----------



## signalgrau (23. April 2022)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Ernsthaft... Kauft euch als Zubehör für den feedback den Lidl-Ständer. Ich hab die Werkzeugablage und auch die Stange zum fixieren des lenkers von meinem alten Lidl-Ständer genommen. Günstiger bekommt man das nicht. Und den Lidl-Ständer nutze ich beispielsweise draußen zum waschen oder wenn mal ein Kumpel zum gemeinsamen Schrauben da ist. Oder wenn die Kids zusammen mit Papa an ihren Rädern schrauben wollen.


Genau so ist es auch bei mir (abgesehen von dem Part mit den Kindern...)


----------



## Eisbein (23. April 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Probier es mal mit einem Standard Schwalbe Schlauch, da ist es bei mir ganz schlimm.
> Am Ventilkern schraubt es sich noch leicht, wenn man dann am Ventilkörper ankommt, dann geht es schwerer weil die 2 Gewinde nicht 100% übereinstimmen was ja so bei Sclaverand gar nicht vorgesehen ist.
> Gibt aber auch Ventile wo es funktioniert. Das Hauptproblem ist das das Gewinde zu eng geschnitten ist und auch der O-Ring ist etwas eng.


Öh, ich glaub ich habe tatsächlich zufällig ein Schwalbeschlauch vorn drin, sonst überall nur tubeless. 
Ich bleibe dabei: für mich ein sehr guter ventilkopf.


----------



## xrated (23. April 2022)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VA_0cFrGNDwTPupwkGnr5nuBTbB-wfa5/view?usp=sharing
		


Das Ventil steckt dann so fest im Schlauch das man eine Zange zum lösen braucht


----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. April 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VA_0cFrGNDwTPupwkGnr5nuBTbB-wfa5/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> Das Ventil steckt dann so fest im Schlauch das man eine Zange zum lösen braucht


Was das für ein Trojaner Link?
Bin bei sowas vorsichtig wo ich nicht weiß was dahinter steckt. Haben gerade Cyber Attacke auf Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (23. April 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VA_0cFrGNDwTPupwkGnr5nuBTbB-wfa5/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> Das Ventil steckt dann so fest im Schlauch das man eine Zange zum lösen braucht


Hier im Forum ein Video hochladen wäre bestimmt zu aufwändig gewesen.


----------



## cbtp (23. April 2022)

Weiß jemand wie ich die Farbtabellen bei den FiveTen-Modellen aus dem Dealsquad definiert sind?









						Five Ten Freerider MTB Schuhe
					

Perfekte Allrounder: die Freerider Schuhe von Five Ten Mit dem Five Ten Freerider Schuh machst Du nicht nur auf dem Bike, sondern auch ganz ohne Fahrrad eine gute Figur. Seine komfortable Passform und seine Vielseitigkeit zeichnen ihn als perfekten B




					www.bike-components.de
				



bzw.


			https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-Pro-MTB-Schuhe-p88064/
		


Da sind 75 verschiedene Ausführungen – und was zum Teufel soll zum Beispiel dann "core black-ftwr white-ftwr white" sein/heißen?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "red-mesa-core black" und "red-wild teal-core black"? Das ist irgendwie ein wenig unübersichtlich/undurchsichtig bei sovielen Ausführungen und ohne passendes Bild dazu.


----------



## job1 (23. April 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "red-mesa-core black" und "red-wild teal-core black"? Das ist irgendein ein wenig unübersichtlich/undurchsichtig bei sovielen Ausführungen und ohne passendes Bild dazu.


Die Unterschiede sind die Farben. Sobald du eine Variante auswählst, siehst du das entsprechende Bild.


----------



## cbtp (23. April 2022)

job1 schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede sind die Farben. Sobald du eine Variante auswählst, siehst du das entsprechende Bild.



oh danke! 

Das hat am Handy nicht funktioniert; jetzt am Computer gehts. Das Dropdown ist bei sovielen Ausführungen ein wenig mühsam weil es immer von oben neu startet, aber wenigstens geht die Bildanzeige jetzt 

Ist auch super bescheuert wenn ein blauer Schuh beim Namensanfang "red wild" stehen hat ...


----------



## bushDoctor (23. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Bin gespannt welchen Zustand die anderen Montageständer haben. Bis jetzt war ich ja der Einzige der bereits den Zustand checken konnte. Wünsche euch anderen dass alles Chico ist.


Meiner kam heute an. Scheint leider auch schon in anderen Händen gewesen zu sein. Einige (auch längere aber oberflächliche) Kratzer und Dreckspuren. Die großen Feedback-Decals werfen ordentlich Blasen. Hätte man das nicht mitangeben können? Etwas schade, werde ihn aber vermutlich behalten…


----------



## null-2wo (23. April 2022)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Die großen Feedback-Decals werfen ordentlich Blasen.


bis 1,5 cm: mit ner sehr spitzen nadel oder klinge anstechen und dann föhn draufhalten. nicht mit dem finger rausdrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaminski (23. April 2022)

Ihr müsst selbst wissen, was ihr macht, aber ICH würde mich über den Schnapper bei dem Ständer freuen und mich nicht an den paar optischen Fehlern stören. Alternative wäre ja, das Ding wieder zurückschicken und ggf. für einen deutlich höheren Preis neu kaufen. Da hat letztendlich keiner was von. Und wenn es mich so stören würde, dass da vielleicht B-Ware verkauft wurde, ohne es kenntlich zu machen, würde ich dem Verkäufer eine entsprechende Bewertung bei Amazon geben. 

Ich selbst habe einen ähnlichen Preis für einen gebrauchten bezahlt, der sicherlich deutlich mehr Schrammen, etc. hat. Tut der Funktion null Abbruch.


----------



## xrated (23. April 2022)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Und den Lidl-Ständer nutze ich beispielsweise draußen zum waschen oder wenn mal ein Kumpel zum gemeinsamen Schrauben da ist. Oder wenn die Kids zusammen mit Papa an ihren Rädern schrauben wollen.


Oder fürs Gästeklo
Hab den von Lidl genommen weil ich sowas sehr selten brauche z.B. Lager am Rahmen oder Gabel einbauen. Die meisten Sachen gehen auch ohne.


----------



## Flaminski (23. April 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Oder fürs Gästeklo
> Hab den von Lidl genommen weil ich sowas sehr selten brauche z.B. Lager am Rahmen oder Gabel einbauen. Die meisten Sachen gehen auch ohne.


Der ist für die 25€ auch ein nobrainer. Hatte den jahrelang im Einsatz. Mich haben irgendwann halt Kleinigkeiten genervt, wie zum Beispiel, dass je nach Positionierung des bikes die pedale immer am Ständer hängen bleiben, usw. Als dann zwei Orte weiter ein Feedback in den Kleinanzeigen war, hab ich halt zugeschlagen.


----------



## bushDoctor (23. April 2022)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Ihr müsst selbst wissen, was ihr macht, aber ICH würde mich über den Schnapper bei dem Ständer freuen und mich nicht an den paar optischen Fehlern stören. Alternative wäre ja, das Ding wieder zurückschicken und ggf. für einen deutlich höheren Preis neu kaufen. Da hat letztendlich keiner was von. Und wenn es mich so stören würde, dass da vielleicht B-Ware verkauft wurde, ohne es kenntlich zu machen, würde ich dem Verkäufer eine entsprechende Bewertung bei Amazon geben.
> 
> Ich selbst habe einen ähnlichen Preis für einen gebrauchten bezahlt, der sicherlich deutlich mehr Schrammen, etc. hat. Tut der Funktion null Abbruch.


Pflichte dir total bei. Wollte nur mal rückmelden, dass es leider kein einwandfreier Zustand ist. Leider fehlt auch hier die Tasche, obwohl die Bilder suggerierten, dass diese dabei ist. Macht mir nichts, habe das Teil ausprobiert und bin von der Haptik begeistert.

 Jetzt muss das Teil nur noch der Frau als absolut notwendiger Kauf vermittelt werden 😏😅


----------



## b0mbe (24. April 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> WEEKEND DEAL -20% auf Gore bei eXXpozed
> (& wohl auch auf andere Marken, hab selber aber nur Gore bestellt,...)
> 
> zusätzlich noch -5% für Newsletter


Lest euch vor der Bestellung mal die Bewertungen von dem Laden durch. Bin denen selbst schon wochenlang hinterher gelaufen, weil die mit mein Geld nicht zurück erstattet haben. 

Oder scheißt auf den zusätzlichen Rabatt den es bei Zahlung per Vorkasse gibt und zahlt mit PayPal. 

Zeug was wirklich lieferbar ist, wird aber zügig verschickt und die Preise sind oft auch sehr gut. Man muss sich nur bei der Größe sicher sein und darf nix zurück schicken.


----------



## SuperSpeed (24. April 2022)

Danke für den Hinweis !

Kenn bei Gore meine Größe & natürlich mit PayPal bezahlt 😗


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. April 2022)

Bei Feinkost Albrecht Nord gibt es mal wieder was:

Die Lampen mit Batterie anstatt Akku waren mE nervig beim Anbau. 
Das Miniwerkzeug muss man auch nicht unbedingt haben. 
Evtl kann die Mini Luftpumpe mit Manometer brauchbar sein. 
An eine Topeak TurboMorph wird sie aber mit Sicherheit nicht ran kommen. 
Tja, und der Montageständer...? 
Das übrige Zeug ignoriert man mA besser.


----------



## goldencore (25. April 2022)

Wenn man nur wüsste, ob der Ständer was taugt...


----------



## Poldi78 (25. April 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wenn man nur wüsste, ob der Ständer was taugt...


Am besten den Ständer mal selber in die Hand nehmen und schauen, wie er sich anfühlt, wenn man damit arbeitet...🙈


----------



## goldencore (25. April 2022)

Wenn man ständig den Ständer befummelt, kommt man ja letztendlich gar nicht zum schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (25. April 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wenn man ständig den Ständer befummelt, kommt man ja letztendlich gar nicht zum schrauben.


Man kann sich ja auch mal ne zweite Meinung von der Frau oder der Nachbarin einholen.... immer alles selber in die Hand nehmen zu wollen ist meist nicht zielführend....


----------



## pedal-ritter (25. April 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wenn man nur wüsste, ob der Ständer was taugt...


Ein Jammer, dass keine Infos dazu in den Weiten des Forums verfügbar sind...
Zum LIDL Ständer hatte ich neulich auch was gesucht, aber keinen einzigen (aktuellen) Eintrag (jünger als 3h) gefunden..


----------



## HabeDEhre (27. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Lt. Zoll.de ist auf Fahrräder (kA ob das für Rahmen gilt) ein Satz von 15% zu entrichten. Dazu eben dann die MwSt. Lieber vorher nachfragen sonst wirds schnell etwas teurer. Gehört zwar in den Laberthread per se aber der Hinweis ist nicht unwichtig.


Gilt nicht für Rahmen. Erst vor paar Wochen einen bei Planet X bestellt.


----------



## luftschaukel (27. April 2022)

Falsch!
Kumpel hat ein AirDrop Rahmen bestellt und dann nochmal 135€ Zoll zahlen dürfen.


----------



## Homer4 (27. April 2022)

Bei bird haben sie die britische MwSt abgezogen. Oben drauf kamen dann nochmal ca 200€ deutsche MwSt und Zoll.
Alles klar kommuniziert im Vorfeld. Das selbe bei privateer


----------



## Pedaldancer (27. April 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Kumpel hat ein AirDrop Rahmen bestellt und dann nochmal 135€ Zoll zahlen dürfen.


Rahmen sind keine Fahrräder. Da gilt so weit ich das nachsehen hatte ein Zollsatz von 4 Komma zerquetschte für den Import aus China, lackiert oder nicht lackiert ist egal. Für andere nicht EU Länder muss man das explizit nochmal nachgucken. 
Die beim Zoll machen auch gern mal Fehler... richtig wird s dadurch aber nicht.
MwSt ist natürlich zu entrichten. Aber das ist ja auch was anderes.
Zahlen muss man aber beides..


----------



## HabeDEhre (27. April 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Kumpel hat ein AirDrop Rahmen bestellt und dann nochmal 135€ Zoll zahlen dürfen.


Ging mir um die 15%... beim Rahmen und Fahrradteilen kommen wie @Pedaldancer schrieb, ca. 5% drauf.
Hatte ich im Schnäppchenthread geschrieben, deshalb vielleicht hier etwas missverständlich.


HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Das Pendant aus Titan auch relativ günstig:
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRTITLM/titus-loco-moto-frame
> Steuer wird im Warenkorb abgezogen. 19% MwSt und 5 oder 6%Einfuhrsteuer kommen dann in Deutschland dazu


----------



## dinopfugs (28. April 2022)

549€ für einen neuen Float X Factory 2022 (210x50) ist ein recht guter Preis, oder?


----------



## bashhard (29. April 2022)

Hat jemand einen Bike-components Code für kostenlose Versandkosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2022)

Mein HR vong CRC kam.
Verpacken können die überhaupt nicht.
Die linke Endkappe is ziemlich ramponiert…









Ich schick mal Bilder hin
Hab aber keine Hoffnung, das die da ernsthaft mit mir kommunizieren…


----------



## hardtails (1. Mai 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mein HR vong CRC kam.
> Verpacken können die überhaupt nicht.
> Die linke Endkappe is ziemlich ramponiert…
> Anhang anzeigen 1469414Anhang anzeigen 1469416Anhang anzeigen 1469415




Die Speichen sehen ja sehr gesund aus


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Mai 2022)

Topfenstrudel schrieb:


> Die Speichen sehen ja sehr gesund aus



Hoffentlich täuscht das Foto…wenn nicht, würde ich mir darüber mehr Gedanken machen als über die Endkappe.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Mai 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mein HR vong CRC kam.
> Verpacken können die überhaupt nicht.
> Die linke Endkappe is ziemlich ramponiert…
> Anhang anzeigen 1469414Anhang anzeigen 1469416Anhang anzeigen 1469415
> ...





Topfenstrudel schrieb:


> Die Speichen sehen ja sehr gesund aus





Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Und ich hab keinen Satz gekauft, weil ... die Speichen Rotz sind.


----------



## Duke_do (1. Mai 2022)

Ich frage mich, wie eine Speiche, die ordentlich gespannt ist, so eine Kurve machen kann?
Normal muss die komplett gerade sein, selbst wenn die vorher gebogen war, zieht die sich beim Spannen kerzengerade.


----------



## C0HiBA (1. Mai 2022)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie eine Speiche, die ordentlich gespannt ist, so eine Kurve machen kann?
> Normal muss die komplett gerade sein, selbst wenn die vorher gebogen war, zieht die sich beim Spannen kerzengerade.





Quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (1. Mai 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mein HR vong CRC kam.
> Verpacken können die überhaupt nicht.
> Die linke Endkappe is ziemlich ramponiert…
> Anhang anzeigen 1469414Anhang anzeigen 1469416Anhang anzeigen 1469415
> ...


Verpackung sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, aber zum Glück nix vermackt. Speichen sind auch gerade und Spannung fühlt sich mit der Hand auch ok an. Bockschwer, aber war ja zu erwarten. Ca. 2,2kg..


----------



## davez (1. Mai 2022)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Zubehör von Lidl gemacht? Mich würde die Pumpe und der Werkzeugkasten reizen.
> LIDL Angebote


Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt - das gilt insbesondere für Werkzeug. Ich habe immer wieder mal Schnäppchen beim Werkzeug gekauft, leider alles unbrauchbar auf längere Zeit


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Bockschwer, aber war ja zu erwarten. Ca. 2,2kg..


also mein HR wiegt 1155g
Das is nicht wirklich bockschwer, das is nur nicht leicht.

Wenn dein VR 1100g wiegt, dann is das wirklich schwer…


----------



## HabeDEhre (1. Mai 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> also mein HR wiegt 1155g
> Das is nicht wirklich bockschwer, das is nur nicht leicht.
> 
> Wenn dein VR 1100g wiegt, dann is das wirklich schwer…


Aldi Kofferwaage beschte! 😉
Kann auch sein, dass da was schief gelaufen ist... Muss ich später nochmal prüfen


----------



## Soean (2. Mai 2022)

Kann man bei maciag denn gutschein + rabatt gutschein machen?

Irgendwo konnte man entweder oder, dann wäre der net so attraktiv


----------



## Stetox (2. Mai 2022)

Die Beiträge gehören nicht in den Schnäppchenjägerthread, da gehören nur Schnäppchen rein. 
Für alles andere gibt's den Laberthread. 


harni schrieb:


> Servus
> So hab grad auch so nen Langholz Laster in XL geordert. Bin 1,86m bei SL 92. dürfte deutlich anderes als meine 27,5er Stanton Slackline und Switchback sein. Mein erstes 29er. 😀
> Gehe davon aus daß Steckachse und Sattelklemme dabei sind oder?
> Gruß harni


Bei meinem OnOne war eine Steckachse dabei. Sattelklemme glaub ich nicht, oder evtl hab ich die übersehen. 


drumtim85 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Würde aber davon ausgehen. Lustig finde ich die Reaktionen auf deinen Beitrag. Wer ist denn da böse und warum ?


Siehe oben.


----------



## drumtim85 (2. Mai 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr es immer noch nicht gecheckt habt...


Wow. Ich komm mir vor wie im Kleingärtnerverein... 

Ich merke schon. Schnäppchen sind eine ernste Angelegenheit


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (2. Mai 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Wow. Ich komm mir vor wie im Kleingärtnerverein...
> 
> Ich merke schon. Schnäppchen sind eine ernste Angelegenheit


Da geht's um die Übersicht.


----------



## goldencore (2. Mai 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Wow. Ich komm mir vor wie im Kleingärtnerverein...
> 
> Ich merke schon. Schnäppchen sind eine ernste Angelegenheit


Das ist ausnahmsweise einmal nicht sinnlose Prinzipienreiterei. Immer wieder wird der Thread zugelabert. Da heißt es "Wehret den Anfängen!"
Es gibt viele dämliche Regeln im Leben. Die, dass im Schnäppchen Thread nicht irgendwelche Debatten stattfinden, gehört nicht dazu.
Insofern ist es ganz daneben sich darüber zu mokieren.


----------



## toastet (2. Mai 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (2. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das ist ausnahmsweise einmal nicht sinnlose Prinzipienreiterei. Immer wieder wird der Thread zugelabert. Da heißt es "Wehret den Anfängen!"
> Es gibt viele dämliche Regeln im Leben. Die, dass im Schnäppchen Thread nicht irgendwelche Debatten stattfinden, gehört nicht dazu.
> Insofern ist es ganz daneben sich darüber zu mokieren.


Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit den Regeln durchaus einverstanden und finde die auch sinnvoll.

Die Art und Weise wie man die Regeln jedoch kommuniziert empfinde ich als unangebracht. Ein kurzer Hinweis mit link nach dem Motto "du scheinst es nicht besser zu wissen, schau doch mal hier" wäre wesentlich hilfreicher. 

Und wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass er/sie/divers es satt hat weil ja ständig jemand neues gegen die Regeln verstößt und man keinen Bock mehr hat ständig freundliche Hinweise zu geben: einfach lassen und mal raus gehen 🌳


----------



## freetourer (2. Mai 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit den Regeln durchaus einverstanden und finde die auch sinnvoll.
> 
> Die Art und Weise wie man die Regeln jedoch kommuniziert empfinde ich als unangebracht. Ein kurzer Hinweis mit link nach dem Motto "du scheinst es nicht besser zu wissen, schau doch mal hier" wäre wesentlich hilfreicher.
> 
> Und wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass er/sie/divers es satt hat weil ja ständig jemand neues gegen die Regeln verstößt und man keinen Bock mehr hat ständig freundliche Hinweise zu geben: einfach lassen und mal raus gehen 🌳


+1

Und dieses einfach nur mit Angry-Smilies disliken von (zwar zugegebenermaßen) nicht korrekt platzierten Beiträgen im Schnäppchen-Thread ist mMn nach tatsächlich auf Kleingärtner-Verein-Niveau.

Witzigerweise werden diese Angry-Smilies ja auch vorrangig von ebendenen Usern verteilt, die selbst eben gar nichts beitragen und keine Schnäppchen posten sondern eh nmur zum Abgreifen vorbei schauen.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Mai 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1470567


Wo ist der eigentlich abgeblieben?


----------



## toastet (2. Mai 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wo ist der eigentlich abgeblieben?



Hat rausgefunden wie geil radfahren ist statt internettrollen.


----------



## harni (2. Mai 2022)

Stetox schrieb:


> Die Beiträge gehören nicht in den Schnäppchenjägerthread, da gehören nur Schnäppchen rein.
> Für alles andere gibt's den Laberthread.
> 
> Bei meinem OnOne war eine Steckachse dabei. Sattelklemme glaub ich nicht, oder evtl hab ich die übersehen.
> ...


Danke für die Erklärung und für die Ruckmzzum Lieferumfang.
Bin zwar seit Jahren im Forum aber das war mir nicht geläufig. Sorry. Regel macht zur Übersicht ja durchaus Sinn....


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Mai 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und dieses einfach nur mit Angry-Smilies disliken von (zwar zugegebenermaßen) nicht korrekt platzierten Beiträgen im Schnäppchen-Thread ist mMn nach tatsächlich auf Kleingärtner-Verein-Niveau.
> 
> Witzigerweise werden diese Angry-Smilies ja auch vorrangig von ebendenen Usern verteilt, die selbst eben gar nichts beitragen und keine Schnäppchen posten sondern eh nmur zum Abgreifen vorbei schauen.


Wenn ich mir da manche User ansehe, könnte man auch auf die Idee kommen, dass es sich um sog. „Flaming“ handelt, was m.E. gemäß der Forenregeln nicht erlaubt ist. In anderen Threads wird dieses permanente „Angry-verteilen“ nämlich geahndet, da es einfach sinnlos, peinlich und eben regelwidrig ist. 
„Fight Kleingärtnerei with Kleingärtnerei“ heißt hier die Devise ☝🏼
Und jetzt muss ich los


----------



## Blaubarschbub (3. Mai 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Und jetzt muss ich los



😢


----------



## Blaubarschbub (3. Mai 2022)

Jetzt hab ich auch noch nen Doppelpost


----------



## fone (6. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das ist ausnahmsweise einmal nicht sinnlose Prinzipienreiterei.


Natürlich ist es das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (6. Mai 2022)

Deswegen am besten einfach alles hier drin Posten 

Ion K-Pact Zip für 69€ in allen brauchbaren Größen:









						ION K-Pact Zip, black | BIKER-BOARDER.DE
					

ION K-Pact Zip black bestellen. Größen: XS | S | M | L | XL, SKU: 2024634S




					m.biker-boarder.de
				




Auch andere Ion Schoner (z.B. E-Pact) sind ordentlich reduziert.

EDIT: scheinen allgemein derzeit rausgehauen zu werden. bike-components und Bike-Mailorder haben ähnliche Preise


----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. Mai 2022)

Magura MT7 Pro 125€​








						Magura MT7 Pro HC Carbotecture Scheibenbremse
					

Die MT7 Pro HC Carbotecture Scheibenbremse von Magura - erste Wahl für Gravity-Enthusiasten Die Magura MT7 Pro HC Carbotecture Scheibenbremse mit vier Kolben liefert hohe Bremskraft, einen klar definierten Druckpunkt und feinfühlige Dosierbarkeit. Da




					www.bike-components.de
				




Versandkostenfrei BC
FZDR5UEX


----------



## davez (9. Mai 2022)

__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Bei CRC:  Mobile Bürtse 59€  Montage Ständer  mit Matte 88,49€  POC Tectal in lustigen Farben und Größen ab 79€  Die Hope LRS Deals wurden ja schon gezeigt




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Tocsen? Taugt das was?


----------



## ma1208 (9. Mai 2022)

Ich habe einen Tocsen, aber zum Glück noch "keine Erfahrung" damit gemacht. Aber gibt es besseres Gefühl, wenn man mal alleine unterwegs ist.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Mai 2022)

Ich hab diese Funktion seit einem Jahr mit meinem Garmin Edge 530, und hat auch schon 2 x korrekterweise bei einem Sturz ausgelöst (keine Fehlalarme bisher), die Stürze waren nicht schlimm, so das ich innerhalb 1 Minute den Notruf verhindern konnte, aber ansonsten geht eine Nachricht raus, mit meinen Daten. Ich persönlich muss dasgen, das ich mich damit besser fühle, weil ich fast nur alleine in den Wäldern unterwegs bin.


----------



## pedal-ritter (9. Mai 2022)

hier war müll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2022)

Hab den Tocsen seit dem ich mir in Wald 3 Rippen gebrochen hab. (2020)
Konnte mich und das Rad zwar noch 5km heimschleppen aber schön war das nicht.
Da gibt das kleine Ding doch ein besseres Gefühl.
Musste mich zwischen dem Specialized Angii und dem Tocsen entscheiden.
Entscheidung viel dann für den Tocsen ,weil ich das Feature der Rettungsgemeinschaft ganz cool fande.
Später wurde dann auch die SMS benachrichtigungsfunktion kostenlos.
Inzwischen gibt's wohl auch ein Premium Service ,bei den man nach einem ausgelösten Sturtzalarm vom Bosch-Service kontaktiert wird ,ähnlich wie im Auto.(nutz ich aber nicht)
Für viel alleine Fahrer, find ich den Tocsen sinnvoll,bedenkt allerdings ,dass Handy und Empfang vorhanden sein müssen ,um einen Notruf zu senden.
Sturz (mit Auslösung ) hatte ich mit dem Teil noch nicht,nur mal daheim simuliert.


----------



## fone (9. Mai 2022)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich hier eher als Nachfahre und Botschafter Kants, wenn ich Räder (mit moderner Geo) empfehle.


lol


----------



## k0p3 (9. Mai 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Funktion seit einem Jahr mit meinem Garmin Edge 530, und hat auch schon 2 x korrekterweise bei einem Sturz ausgelöst (keine Fehlalarme bisher), die Stürze waren nicht schlimm, so das ich innerhalb 1 Minute den Notruf verhindern konnte, aber ansonsten geht eine Nachricht raus, mit meinen Daten. Ich persönlich muss dasgen, das ich mich damit besser fühle, weil ich fast nur alleine in den Wäldern unterwegs bin.



Ich habe auch den 530er und sehe das ähnlich. Für die 170€ beim letztjährigen Black-Friday bin ich zufrieden. Da hat man auch gleich einen Radcomputer mit dabei. 

Fehlalarme habe ich dagegen des öfteren. Allerdings auch nur dann, wenn ich direkt nach Sprüngen oder hart gefahrenen Wurzelpassagen anhalte. Das ist aber kein Problem. 
Einmal hat der Alarm nach einem leichten Sturz nicht ausgelöst. Bei den härteren Crashs dafür zuverlässig.


----------



## casir (9. Mai 2022)

Gibt es eigentlich noch BC versandkostenfrei Codes?


----------



## hardtails (9. Mai 2022)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hab den Tocsen seit dem ich mir in Wald 3 Rippen gebrochen hab. (2020)
> Konnte mich und das Rad zwar noch 5km heimschleppen aber schön war das nicht.
> Da gibt das kleine Ding doch ein besseres Gefühl.
> Musste mich zwischen dem Specialized Angii und dem Tocsen entscheiden.
> ...



Wie viel Strom zieht die App pro Stunde?


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Mai 2022)

casir schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch BC versandkostenfrei Codes?


Für suche zu faul. Wie? 



chbike schrieb:


> Guten Morgen☀️
> 3GBG5EKU


----------



## Rynn94 (9. Mai 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Für suche zu faul. Wie?




Du scheinst wohl in der Vergangenheit zu leben


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2022)

Schwer zu sagen,ist wahrscheinlich von Smartphone und OS abhängig.
Die Bluetoothverbindung zum Tocsen wird so gut wie nichts an Akkuleistung schlucken.
Allerding muss das GPS vom Handy ständig aktiv sein,für das Livetracking ,denke dafür kann man insgesamt locker mit 5% - 10% Akku die Stunde rechnen.


----------



## seto2 (10. Mai 2022)

Permanent GPS kann bei Smartphones mehr Akku ziehen. Je nach dem wie die App programmiert wurde.


----------



## goldencore (10. Mai 2022)

Wenn man nicht gerade mehrere Tage in der Wildnis unterwegs ist, halte ich das für ein verschwindendes Problem. Welcher Handyakku hält heute nicht mindestens 24h? So lange sind meine Touren jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (10. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Welcher Handyakku hält heute nicht mindestens 24h?


iPhone 1-13 

Gesendet vong meim IPhone


----------



## job1 (10. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Welcher Handyakku hält heute nicht mindestens 24h?



Wow.
Ich habe jetzt kein High-End Handy, aber mein Akku schafft das nur bei extrem sparsamer Bedienung. Mit komoot und Gps-Navigation würde ich auf mal so 2-4 Stunden als Obegrenze schätzen, je nach Displayhelligkeit. Genau deswegen bin ich zum Garmin Edge gewechselt.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade mehrere Tage in der Wildnis unterwegs ist, halte ich das für ein verschwindendes Problem. Welcher Handyakku hält heute nicht mindestens 24h? So lange sind meine Touren jedenfalls nicht.





job1 schrieb:


> Wow.
> Ich habe jetzt kein High-End Handy, aber mein Akku schafft das nur bei extrem sparsamer Bedienung. Mit komoot und Gps-Navigation würde ich auf mal so 2-4 Stunden als Obegrenze schätzen, je nach Displayhelligkeit. Genau deswegen bin ich zum Garmin Edge gewechselt.



Korrekt, Komoot zieht zum Beispiel Akku ohne Ende  ... früher war volles Handy Pflicht vor einer 3h Fahrt & Tracking mit Komoot.

Das war auch für mich der Umstiegsgrund auf ein Garmin Edge 530 nach einigen Fahrten wo mir der Handy Akku Platt gegangen ist .....



>


----------



## goldencore (10. Mai 2022)

Es ging ja nicht um gleichzeitige Navigation, sondern nur um den Sensor, oder?


----------



## ekm (10. Mai 2022)

Der hohe Akkuverbrauch liegt doch aber nicht an der App, sondern hauptsächlich daran, dass der Bildschirm für die Navigation die ganze Zeit an ist. Da werden 24h auch mit den top Smarthphones nicht erreichbar.


----------



## seto2 (10. Mai 2022)

job1 schrieb:


> Wow.
> Ich habe jetzt kein High-End Handy, aber mein Akku schafft das nur bei extrem sparsamer Bedienung. Mit komoot und Gps-Navigation würde ich auf mal so 2-4 Stunden als Obegrenze schätzen, je nach Displayhelligkeit. Genau deswegen bin ich zum Garmin Edge gewechselt.


Die Komoot Kniffe um Akku zu sparen kannst du?

wake up display vor Abbiegung
Route vorher aufs Smartphone herunterladen
neue Routenberechnung ausschalten 
WLAN am Smartphone ausschalten
Evtl. Noch mehr aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr so gut


----------



## Tony- (10. Mai 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Die Komoot Kniffe um Akku zu sparen kannst du?
> 
> wake up display vor Abbiegung
> Route vorher aufs Smartphone herunterladen
> ...


Wahoo kaufen.. Seit Jahren die perfekte Lösung für mich in Verbindung mit Komoot.


----------



## job1 (10. Mai 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Die Komoot Kniffe um Akku zu sparen kannst du?


Klar, ist aber alles wieder gefummel. Wie gesagt, habe einen Gamrin Edge und der hält länger durch als ich. ;-)
Problem für mich gelöst.


----------



## ekm (10. Mai 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Wahoo kaufen.. Seit Jahren die perfekte Lösung für mich in Verbindung mit Komoot.


..oder halt Garmin, je nachdem welche Kompromisse man eingehen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (10. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Es ging ja nicht um gleichzeitige Navigation, sondern nur um den Sensor, oder?



natürlich.
aber bei gewissen käuferschichten (garmin und apfel) setzt dann da häufiger was aus. gehört wohl dazu

denn es ist schon interessant wie viel strom die app im betrieb zieht.
wenn ich mir anschaue das ich mit locus bei einer aufzeichnung inlc totmannapp und maps standortübertragung  um die 5%/h pendel ist das Produkt halt sinnos wenn die app hier sich gleichmal das doppelte oder deifache nimmt.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2022)

Topfenstrudel schrieb:


> Wie viel Strom zieht die App pro Stunde





goldencore schrieb:


> Es ging ja nicht um gleichzeitige Navigation, sondern nur um den Sensor, oder?



Korrekt.

In der Tocsen App wird das Navi nur genutzt um den Standort zu aktualisieren ,das zieht jetzt natürlich bei weitem nicht so viel Akku,wie Navigation per Display.


----------



## Tony- (10. Mai 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> ..oder halt Garmin, je nachdem welche Kompromisse man eingehen möchte.


keine Ahnung wie da die Verbindung zum Komoot mittlerweile ist.. Beim Wahoo und Komoot werden meine Touren, die ich geplant und gemacht habe einfach in beide Richtungen synchronisiert ohne viel Aufwand.


----------



## ekm (10. Mai 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wie da die Verbindung zum Komoot mittlerweile ist.. Beim Wahoo und Komoot werden meine Touren, die ich geplant und gemacht habe einfach in beide Richtungen synchronisiert ohne viel Aufwand.


Erfolgt beim Edge automatisch.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Mai 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Erfolgt beim Edge automatisch.


Korrekt - stellt man einmal im Garmin Connect Center ein,

Garmin Sync. nach Komoot - geht mit jedem Garmingerät mit Trackinfunktionm
Komoot Sync. Garmin --> Geräte mit Navigation


----------



## CrossX (10. Mai 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Erfolgt beim Edge automatisch.


Aber nur mit Vorbehalt. Während einer Touraufzeichnung synchronisiert Komoot nicht. Umplanen während der Tour geht also nicht.
Oder du musst die Aufzeichnung beenden, synchronisieren und eine neue Tour starten.
Beim Wahoo geht das während der Aufzeichnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (10. Mai 2022)

Geht beim Garmin mit gpximporter notfalls auch, ist aber ein Workaround und erfordert mehr Schritte.

(Langsam sehr off topic! Ich werfe den ersten Stein auf mich...)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Mai 2022)

wie dürfen bis die ersten   kommen


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Mai 2022)




----------



## isartrails (10. Mai 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Welcher Handyakku hält heute nicht mindestens 24h? So lange sind meine Touren jedenfalls nicht.


Meine Tagestouren sind jetzt auch nicht übertrieben lang, aber ohne dass ich irgendwann eine Powerbank anschließen muss, fahre ich heutzutage keine Tour mehr regulär zu Ende. Dabei zeichne ich eigentlich nur den Track auf und schaue gelegentlich mal aufs Display.
Routing mit Sprachansage und Navigation mit Display im Dauerbetrieb kannste sowieso vergessen. Da ist nach max. 3 Stunden das Smartphone am Arsch. Ein Grund, warum ich Komoot sofort wieder deinstalliert habe. 
Und komme mir bitte jetzt keiner mit "Komoot-Kniffe". Ich seh da den Entwickler in der Verantwortung und nicht den User.


----------



## pedal-ritter (11. Mai 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Routing mit Sprachansage und Navigation mit Display im Dauerbetrieb kannste sowieso vergessen. Da ist nach max. 3 Stunden das Smartphone am Arsch. Ein Grund, warum ich Komoot sofort wieder deinstalliert habe.
> Und komme mir bitte jetzt keiner mit "Komoot-Kniffe". Ich seh da den Entwickler in der Verantwortung und nicht den User.


Richtungsanzeige per always on Anzeige (AoD) z.b. als Richtungspfeil mit Entfernungsangabe wird bestimmt bald kommen. Ist ja zumindest die logische Weiterentwicklung wenns Richtung stromsparen geht.
Ist ja bisher schon über diverse Drittapps möglich sich dort was anzeigen zu lassen, aber meines Wissens gibt Android/Apple dieses Feature nicht in der Hinsicht frei. Noch.
Wird bestimmt irgendwann in Komoot Premium enthalten sein. AoD wird sich durchsetzen für sowas.

Das GPS Modul benötigt bei Navigation etwa 500mW/h
Display im freien verwendet ca. 1000-1500mW/h, auf dunkelster Stufe ~ 300-400mW/h
Bei Verwendung des Always on Displays (AoD) sind ja etwa 90-98% der Pixel nicht an. Display kommt also mit einem Bruchteil der Akkukapazität aus. Dafür sind die restlichen Pixel immer an. Vorallem lohnt sich die Verwendung des AoD also wenn häufiger einfache Daten abgelesen werden müssen. Für Richtungsanzeigen, Entfernungsangaben also bestens geeignet. Bei seltener Nutzung lohnt sich das AuD kaum.


----------



## dinopfugs (11. Mai 2022)

Lösung für das Akkuproblem: Hier
Hab ich immer dabei, und es reicht ja schon wenn eine App einem mal dumm den Akku leerzieht.


----------



## isartrails (11. Mai 2022)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Richtungsanzeige per always on Anzeige (AoD) z.b. als Richtungspfeil mit Entfernungsangabe wird bestimmt bald kommen. Ist ja zumindest die logische Weiterentwicklung wenns Richtung stromsparen geht.
> Ist ja bisher schon über diverse Drittapps möglich sich dort was anzeigen zu lassen, aber meines Wissens gibt Android/Apple dieses Feature nicht in der Hinsicht frei. Noch.
> Wird bestimmt irgendwann in Komoot Premium enthalten sein. AoD wird sich durchsetzen für sowas.
> 
> ...


Natürlich kann man alles "irgendwie" lösen und zum laufen bringen. Darf auch jeder machen, wie er möchte. Ich bin eher von der schlichten Sorte: Lichtschalter betätigen und hoppla, das Licht geht an. 💡 😀
Ohne irgendwelche "workarounds".
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist Steve Jobs ursprünglich mal genau von diesem Versprechen ausgegangen...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. Mai 2022)

Akkuleistung Ist ja nicht nur der einzige Vorteil eines Garmin/wahoos gegenüber eines Handy & App.

Ich war lange zeit mit Handy & App unterwegs und auch der Meinung das reicht dicke.
Den Mehrwert der Garmins Edge 530 gegenüber des Handy + App möchte ich jetzt nicht mehr missen.

Das Garmin macht alles besser! 


viel bessere Akkuzeit (war auch der Hauptgrund, das mein Handy mit Komoot nach 3-4h versagte)
Bedienung bei Regen, Klein, Handy liegt im Rucksack
einschalten, ist sofort bereit.
Sensoren anschließen - hab das Gamin MTB Bundle mit Speedsensor & Fernbedienung, allein die FB ist super gerade mit dem MTB im Gelände.
komoot & Strava über Garmin Connect
Einstellung der Felder die man wirklich sehen will
Naviagtion
Unfallerkennung
 und einiges mehr

Ja, die Bedienung ist nicht so toll, die Einrichtung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber das macht man einmal.

Navigation - per Komoot am PC planen und dann offline am Edge verfügbar machen. Die Navigation ist super! Wer komoot nutzt dessen Touren werden auch aut. synchronisiert.


----------



## TearZz (11. Mai 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Akkuleistung Ist ja nicht nur der einzige Vorteil eines Garmin/wahoos gegenüber eines Handy & App.
> 
> Ich war lange zeit mit Handy & App unterwegs und auch der Meinung das reicht dicke.
> Den Mehrwert der Garmins Edge 530 gegenüber des Handy + App möchte ich jetzt nicht mehr missen.
> ...


kann ich so auch nur unterschreiben. Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem 530 in Verbindung mit Komoot sehr gut. Einzige  was er nicht hat ist automatische Umleitung als Alternativ Route bei einer Abweichung um auf die ursprüngliche Route zurück zukehren. Da kommt leider immer nur "wenden". Aber vielleicht habe ich auch etwas falsch eingestellt. Ansonsten sehr zufriedenstellend das Gerät.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. Mai 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> kann ich so auch nur unterschreiben. Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem 530 in Verbindung mit Komoot sehr gut. Einzige  was er nicht hat ist automatische Umleitung als Alternativ Route bei einer Abweichung um auf die ursprüngliche Route zurück zukehren. Da kommt leider immer nur "wenden". Aber vielleicht habe ich auch etwas falsch eingestellt. Ansonsten sehr zufriedenstellend das Gerät.




kann man abschalten






						Garmin Edge 830 - 530
					

Hallo zusammen, ich habe auch ein kleines Garmin/komoot Problem. Ich habe auf meinem 830 die komoot App drauf und syncronisiert. Er hat nur die geplanten Touren gespeichert. Die gemachten (aus früherer Zeit) und auch die gemerkten Highlights sind nicht gespeichert bzw. sagt als Download Fehler...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




aber jetzt wird es langsam sehr offtopic - Garmin fragen am besten nur noch in dem verlinkten Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (12. Mai 2022)

Rynn94 schrieb:


> https://www.rosebikes.de/sale/fahrradteile?category[]=431&brand[]=MAVIC&sort=price_asc#product_list
> 
> Bei Rose gibt es aktuell einzelne Mavic Laufräder im Sale.
> Im Set kosten dann z.B. die Crossmax XL je nach Laufradgröße ~300 bis 320€ oder E-Deemax S30/S35 ~390€.


Also die Crossmax XL oder zumindest die Mavic / Rose Qualitätskontrolle kann ich nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Beim Hinterrad hat das äußere Lager bereits angefangen zu korrodieren und es waren Spuren am Freilauf und der Achse zu sehen.

Ansonsten war die Verarbeitungsqualität und der Aufbau allerdings okay. Das Gewicht war jeweils 50g über Angabe.


----------



## pytek (14. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
hat vielleicht jemand BC Code?


----------



## danimaniac (14. Mai 2022)

Nee, aber bin schon bei 95,94€ bei bike24.
So ein Paket soll sich ja auch lohnen


----------



## Felger (14. Mai 2022)

supperharry schrieb:


> Shimano Kassette DEORE XT CS-M8100 12-fach 10-51 Zähne
> 
> 
> Schalten ohne Trittunterbrechung - HYPERGLIDE+ Gruppe: DEORE XT Modell: CS-M8100 Schaltstufen: 12-fach Empf. Kette: HG 12-fach…
> ...


Nein 









						Shimano XT Kassette CS-M8100-12 12-fach
					

Mit der Shimano XT CS-M8100-12 Kassette kannst Du jeden Trail in Angriff nehmen Bei der Shimano XT CS-M8100 12-fach Kassette hast Du die Wahl zwischen einer 10-45 Z und einer 10-51 Z Version. Sind Dir möglichst geringe Gangsprünge wichtig, dann ist d




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## drumtim85 (14. Mai 2022)

supperharry schrieb:


> Shimano Kassette DEORE XT CS-M8100 12-fach 10-51 Zähne
> 
> 
> Schalten ohne Trittunterbrechung - HYPERGLIDE+ Gruppe: DEORE XT Modell: CS-M8100 Schaltstufen: 12-fach Empf. Kette: HG 12-fach…
> ...



Lieferbarkeit ist auch was wert.


----------



## supperharry (14. Mai 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Lieferbarkeit ist auch was wert.


Das meine ich ja auch.


----------



## breznsoizer (19. Mai 2022)

hat jemand grad nen BC - Code parat? bei mir poppt nix auf auf der Seite


----------



## Allseasonbiker (20. Mai 2022)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> hat jemand grad nen BC - Code parat?


JJD2DGE7

ab 39,50€ bringt dir der 10% Code aber mehr. Sind nämlich nicht kombinierbar...


----------



## Rad-ab (20. Mai 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Bei mir kam gerade der BC VK frei Kot
> 
> JJD2DGE7
> 
> Edit: allerdings nicht mit 10% Rabatt kombinierbar


Toll, zum allerersten Mal auch den Pop-up bekommen und nun warst du schneller  

P.S. mit den Secret Deals sind die 10% vermutlich auch nicht kombinierbar, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodos (20. Mai 2022)

Nur das alles um durchschnittlich 20% teuerer geworden ist seit gestern abend.

Daher ist der 10% Rabattcode witzlos....


----------



## TearZz (20. Mai 2022)

dodos schrieb:


> Nur das alles um durchschnittlich 20% teuerer geworden ist seit gestern abend.
> 
> Daher ist der 10% Rabattcode witzlos....


das stimmt so generell nicht, 2 sachen die ich auf Liste hatte sind gleich bzw sogar 5€ billiger geworden


----------



## heliusdh (20. Mai 2022)

dodos schrieb:


> Nur das alles um durchschnittlich 20% teuerer geworden ist seit gestern abend.
> 
> Daher ist der 10% Rabattcode witzlos....


Schuhe ich ich kaufen möchte sind von 140€ auf 99€ und die 10% gehen auch.
Kann ich so also nicht bestätigen


----------



## Allseasonbiker (20. Mai 2022)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Toll, zum allerersten Mal auch den Pop-up bekommen und nun warst du schneller
> 
> P.S. mit den Secret Deals sind die 10% vermutlich auch nicht kombinierbar, oder?


Hab mal getestet, geht mit Secret Deals.
Der Code kam heute auch besonders schnell nach paar Minuten. Sonst hat das gerne mal ne halbe/ganze Stunde oder mehr gedauert


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Mai 2022)

Beileibe kein Schnäppchen, aber ich hab mich wie'n Schnitzel gefreut, als ich mit rabe-bike den vermutlich letzten Händler gefunden habe, der N04C Beläge 1. überhaupt lagernd hat und 2. zu Nicht-Mondpreisen anbietet.
Habe mich schon neue Bremsen kaufen sehen, wenn die alten Beläge runter sind.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Mai 2022)

Naja, ne ZEB Ultimate 190 29" für 799€ - 10% + 3,95 = 723,05 bestellt.

Ich find die 3,95 € bringen einen dabei auch nicht um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (20. Mai 2022)

dodos schrieb:


> Nur das alles um durchschnittlich 20% teuerer geworden ist seit gestern abend.
> 
> Daher ist der 10% Rabattcode witzlos....



Bullshit.

Mein aktuell sehr prall gefüllter Warenkorb ist aktuell noch bei der gleichen Summe vor Abzug der 10 Prozent wie vor 3 Tagen.

Wieso schreibt man also so einen Blödsinn?


----------



## Eile7 (21. Mai 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Mein aktuell sehr prall gefüllter Warenkorb ist aktuell noch bei der gleichen Summe vor Abzug der 10 Prozent wie vor 3 Tagen.
> 
> Wieso schreibt man also so einen Blödsinn?


Weil es bei Teilen mit Hoher Nachfrage zum Teil einfach so ist.
gX Kasette von 165€ auf 200€ hochgesetzt worden. fakt


----------



## 2002tii (21. Mai 2022)

Eile7 schrieb:


> Weil es bei Teilen mit Hoher Nachfrage zum Teil einfach so ist.
> gX Kasette von 165€ auf 200€ hochgesetzt worden. fakt


Weil es bei Teile mit hoher Nachfrage so ist gilt das gleich für alle Teile?

Zipp 303s keine Preisänderung seit mehr als einer Woche und konnte man daher gestern Abend (vermutlich heute morgen immernoch) für 809 Euro bestellen - ein sehr sehr guter Preis.


----------



## Daniel1893 (21. Mai 2022)

Den Hakenlos-Schrott will auch keiner


----------



## bashhard (21. Mai 2022)

hat heute schon jemand einen BC-Versandkosten_Code bekommen?


----------



## heliusdh (21. Mai 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> hat heute schon jemand einen BC-Versandkosten_Code bekommen?


Bringen Dir die 10% Rabatt nicht mehr?
Sind nicht kombinierbar!


----------



## bashhard (21. Mai 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Bringen Dir die 10% Rabatt nicht mehr?
> Sind nicht kombinierbar!


ne, wollte nur ein 15 euro-teil bestellen


----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2022)

dodos schrieb:


> Nur das alles um durchschnittlich 20% teuerer geworden ist seit gestern abend.
> 
> Daher ist der 10% Rabattcode witzlos....





freetourer schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Mein aktuell sehr prall gefüllter Warenkorb ist aktuell noch bei der gleichen Summe vor Abzug der 10 Prozent wie vor 3 Tagen.
> 
> Wieso schreibt man also so einen Blödsinn?





Eile7 schrieb:


> Weil es bei Teilen mit Hoher Nachfrage zum Teil einfach so ist.
> gX Kasette von 165€ auf 200€ hochgesetzt worden. fakt



Dann lies doch bitte noch einmal den Post von @dodos :

Er schreibt, dass *alle Artikel *teurer geworden wären.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. Mai 2022)

dodos schrieb:


> Nur das alles um durchschnittlich 20% teuerer geworden ist seit gestern abend.
> 
> Daher ist der 10% Rabattcode witzlos....


Die Zeb die ich bestellt hab, hatte davor exakt den gleichen Preis mit 799. Je nach Federweg und Farbe, waren die Preise von 799-849€ angegeben. Ich beobachte die Zeb schon seit mehreren Wochen in allen möglichen Shops.


----------



## LucaCycle (21. Mai 2022)

lässt sich bei bc Price-Alert mit VK-Code kombinieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (21. Mai 2022)

Ja.


----------



## bashhard (21. Mai 2022)

LucaCycle schrieb:


> lässt sich bei bc Price-Alert mit VK-Code kombinieren?


Ja soweit ich weiß schon.
Falls du noch nen vk-code über hast, gib bescheid


----------



## davez (21. Mai 2022)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Den Hakenlos-Schrott will auch keiner


Oh, Tag der Kompetenzträger heute 🤣 Viel Meinung für wenig Ahnung 😉😂


----------



## Flo7 (21. Mai 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Die Zeb die ich bestellt hab, hatte davor exakt den gleichen Preis mit 799. Je nach Federweg und Farbe, waren die Preise von 799-849€ angegeben. Ich beobachte die Zeb schon seit mehreren Wochen in allen möglichen Shops.


Am 26.5 kommen die neuen Modelle, da gibt’s sicher einen abverkauf der alten Modelle.

Abgesehen davon, sind über 700€ für ne Zeb Ultimate nicht besonders…


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Am 26.5 kommen die neuen Modelle


Kommt endlich ne Totem? 🙄


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Am 26.5 kommen die neuen Modelle, da gibt’s sicher einen abverkauf der alten Modelle.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, sind über 700€ für ne Zeb Ultimate nicht besonders…


Ich weiß, aktuell gibt es leider keine gescheiteten Preise für die ZEB und die Sachen werden nicht günstiger. Gabel soll eh erst Ende Juli kommen und zurück geschickt/storniert ist sie schnell, falls die neuen preislich ähnlich sind und viiiel besser sind, wie immer jedes Jahr. 😉


----------



## luftschaukel (22. Mai 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Ein paar gute E13-Reifenangebote bei BC:
> z.b. für 28 Euro:
> e*thirteen TRS Race MoPo A/T Trail Gen3 27,5" Faltreifen​Oder für die Semislick-Fans insgesamt 7 Modelle (versch Karkassen,Durchmesser, Mischungen)
> 
> ...


E13 und gut? 
Finde den Fehler! 😂😂😂


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Mai 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> E13 und gut?
> Finde den Fehler! 😂😂😂


Gibt Leute die fahren die Reifen gerne.
Ich gehöre nicht dazu🙂


----------



## bashhard (22. Mai 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> E13 und gut?
> Finde den Fehler! 😂😂😂


Das Reifenangebot war gut bei diesem Preis verglichen zu anderen Händlern, über die Qualität hab ich nicht geurteilt. Aber der MOPO soll laut diversen Tests gut sein und bei Semislick Hinterreifen kann man bei dem Preis nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Mai 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> und bei Semislick Hinterreifen kann man bei dem Preis nicht viel falsch machen.


Da haste Recht.
Halbleere Reifen ab Werk sollten auch dann nur die Hälfte kosten🙂


----------



## bashhard (22. Mai 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Da haste Recht.
> Halbleere Reifen ab Werk sollten auch dann nur die Hälfte kosten🙂


Sag das mal Maxxis, Schwalbe und co, die Semislicks dort kosten alle 15 bis 20 euro mehr haha.
Naja, für mich war der 15€ E13 die perfekte Option um mal einen Semislick zu probieren


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2022)

wenn ihr semislicks braucht, gebt den reifen einfach der lokalen fixed gear crew, die haben den in einer woche soweit.


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. Mai 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn ihr semislicks braucht, gebt den reifen einfach der lokalen fixed gear crew, die haben den in einer woche soweit.


Ich produzier die auch selber, Mitte immer leer,Seitenstollen wie neu.
Fahr halt meist geradeaus🤭


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Mai 2022)

Vuerb87 schrieb:


> 10% auf alle Artikel bei Bike-components mit
> 
> 05BC10


Wo gibt's denn sowas? Weiß jemand wie lange der gilt oder gegolten hat?


----------



## job1 (22. Mai 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Wo gibt's denn sowas? Weiß jemand wie lange der gilt oder gegolten hat?


Bis zum 23.05., also morgen. Wird bei mir direkt als Banner eingeblendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialeis (22. Mai 2022)

Gültig bis 23.05.2022.


----------



## bashhard (24. Mai 2022)

Ja, übermorgen soll das Embargo aufgehoben werden für neue Zeb und co.


emse33 schrieb:


> Diverse Gabeln bei Komking im Angebot , kommt da was neues? Bei r2 bike war vor kurzem auch ein Ausverkauf....verdächtig....


----------



## isartrails (25. Mai 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Embargo


Bist du Schweizer? Weil nur die sagen Embargo, wenn sie eigentlich Sperrfrist meinen. 🤫


----------



## Soean (26. Mai 2022)

Achtung bei slowbuild, sind die a30 low budget felgen nicht die sl a 30…

Irreführung hoch 3


----------



## suoixon (26. Mai 2022)

.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Mai 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> *Vorsicht! *Slowbuild*!*


So!


----------



## Flo7 (27. Mai 2022)

Soean schrieb:


> Achtung bei slowbuild, sind die a30 low budget felgen nicht die sl a 30…
> 
> Irreführung hoch 3



Hast du angefragt? In der Überschrift und auch auf Facebook steht Sl A30, aber ja, in der Beschreibung fehlt das SL?!


----------



## olligpunkt (27. Mai 2022)

Wie ist der Laufradsatz ansonsten einzuschätzen? Einsatz wären Trailrouren mit nem leichten Levo SL. Sind die A30 so viel schlechter?


----------



## freetourer (27. Mai 2022)

Die Kombination aus SP - Naben, 28 Speichen, radial stark flexenden Felgen und einem nicht gerade sauberen Aufbau sorgen nicht gerade dafür, dass man dauerhaft Spaß hat und öfter nachzentrieren muss wenn man die Laufräder härter rannimmt und/oder etwas mehr Systemgewicht mitbringt.

Im entsprechenden SuperSlowBuild - Faden gibt´s etliche Berichte, die diese Erfahrung von mir bestätigen.


----------



## olligpunkt (27. Mai 2022)

Ok. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubasigi_73 (27. Mai 2022)

Hätte jemand einen Code für BC versandkostenfrei? Danke!


----------



## Soean (27. Mai 2022)

Hat den Titel angepasst auf A30 - Preis ist okay aber kein Highlight


----------



## talisman (27. Mai 2022)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Hätte jemand einen Code für BC versandkostenfrei? Danke!


RYSU3PY6

Bitteschön!


----------



## scubasigi_73 (28. Mai 2022)

talisman schrieb:


> RYSU3PY6
> 
> Bitteschön!


Danke, aber ich war wohl leider zu spät, gilt ja tagesaktuell, oder?

Falls jemand noch was bekommt, sag ich vorab danke!


----------



## xforce1 (28. Mai 2022)

Die A30 unterscheiden sich von den SL A30 so wie ich das sehe im Material. Alu 6061 vs 6069 und Gewicht +30g.
In einem Test bei PB kommen die ganz gut weg. Da wird zwar der komplette LR Satz getestet, aber man kann ja nur den Felgenspezifischen Teil lesen.


----------



## Ahija (29. Mai 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> mal zurück zum Thema...
> 
> Slowbuild hat gerade folgendes um sehr faire 289€ im Angebot:
> 
> ...


Rechnet direkt nochmal Geld zum Nachzentrieren lassen mit drauf. Und ca. 9 Wochen Lieferzeit.
Preislich gut, aber nichts für jemanden, der sich nicht zu helfen weiß oder etwas an Ware haben möchte.
Ja, ich besitze genau diesen LRS.


----------



## curtis_87 (29. Mai 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Rechnet direkt nochmal Geld zum Nachzentrieren lassen mit drauf. Und ca. 9 Wochen Lieferzeit.
> Preislich gut, aber nichts für jemanden, der sich nicht zu helfen weiß oder etwas an Ware haben möchte.
> Ja, ich besitze genau diesen LRS.


Und genau wegen dieser Aussagen und denen aus dem entsprechenden thread lass ich es tatsächlich auch sein und spare noch etwas. 

Verbaut wird die normale A30 Felge. Habe deshalb mal nachgefragt.


----------



## AK47 (29. Mai 2022)

Dafür auch nur 289,….hatte heute ein Set in der Hand,…für 289 mehr als ok…


----------



## Steefan (29. Mai 2022)

curtis_87 schrieb:


> Und genau wegen dieser Aussagen und denen aus dem entsprechenden thread lass ich es tatsächlich auch sein und spare noch etwas.
> 
> Verbaut wird die normale A30 Felge. Habe deshalb mal nachgefragt.



Mich würde ja mal interessieren, warum der Beitrag so einige Leute auf die Palme bringt. Habe ich irgendwelche Regeländerungen verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK47 (29. Mai 2022)

Nein,…🤫,…sorry


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. Mai 2022)

ach ihr meint die roten smilies, jetzt auch hier im Laber-Thread - kennt Ihr den Spruch:

" Was juckt es die Eiche, wenn sich die Sau an ihr reibt?"

Der passt eigentlich immer ganz gut


----------



## JDEM (29. Mai 2022)

Die roten Smillies kommen aus dem Schnäppchenjäger Thread - die fleißigen Mods verschieben halt die Beiträge hier hin! Ist halt kompliziert erst den vollen Thread Titel zu lesen und dann seine Meinung abzugeben...


----------



## Steefan (29. Mai 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> kompliziert


Ja


----------



## piilu (29. Mai 2022)

Falscher thread = roter smiley steht so im angry Alman Grundgesetz


----------



## Osama (29. Mai 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> kompliziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (29. Mai 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Rechnet direkt nochmal Geld zum Nachzentrieren lassen mit drauf. Und ca. 9 Wochen Lieferzeit.
> Preislich gut, aber nichts für jemanden, der sich nicht zu helfen weiß oder etwas an Ware haben möchte.
> Ja, ich besitze genau diesen LRS.


Mein Laufradsatz war nach 2 Wochen da und zumindest Stand heute, nach 500 Km gibt es nix zu zentrieren, nix was wackelt...
Vermutlich ist es wie immer und überall: Wer unzufrieden ist braucht ein Ventil und motzt dann bspw. hier im Forum. Die Zufriedenen fahren halt und sehen keinen Grund, sich hier zu äußern.
Von welcher Käufergruppe es mehr gibt? Keine Ahnung.
Ob daher, aufgrund der paar negativen Posts, die Laufräder von Slowbuild grundsätzlich mies sind?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2022)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Hä? warum unklar welche Felge verbaut wird... ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1488483
> 
> Andere Frage - die DT 370 "Centerloch" sind wohl Centerlock, oder?


Lies mal diesen Thread hier ab #22.821.

Und natürlich meinen die Centerlock.


----------



## Flo7 (30. Mai 2022)

Angeblich sind die A30 von Slowbuild sogar leichter als die A30 SL.


----------



## Ahija (30. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Mein Laufradsatz war nach 2 Wochen da und zumindest Stand heute, nach 500 Km gibt es nix zu zentrieren, nix was wackelt...
> Vermutlich ist es wie immer und überall: Wer unzufrieden ist braucht ein Ventil und motzt dann bspw. hier im Forum. Die Zufriedenen fahren halt und sehen keinen Grund, sich hier zu äußern.
> Von welcher Käufergruppe es mehr gibt? Keine Ahnung.
> Ob daher, aufgrund der paar negativen Posts, die Laufräder von Slowbuild grundsätzlich mies sind?


Es wird nicht nur einen Grund haben, dass der Erfahrungsthread zum Anbieter geschlossen wurde.
Meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit denen aus jenem Thread. Mehrfach verschoben, mehrfach Versprechen nicht gehalten, schlampig zusammengebaut.
Preis und Material gut, Handwerk und Kommunikation schlecht.

Fazit bleibt gleich. Wer günstig kauft, muss mit Nachteilen rechnen. Es hat seinen Grund das andere Anbieter deutlich teurer, "schlechtere" Hardware anbieten.

Mein Satz Laufräder lag unter 1800g ohne Tubelessband und Ventile.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Es wird nicht nur einen Grund haben, dass der Erfahrungsthread zum Anbieter geschlossen wurde.


Der Thread im LR-Unterforum wurde nicht geschlossen, weil Slowbuild keinen Bock mehr auf negative Erfahrungsberichte hatte, sondern weil er einem anderen Slow... mit Moderatorenrechten auf den Geist gegangen ist, indem er trotz Ermahnung ständig individuelle, persönliche Anfragen nur übers Forum beantwortet hat statt über E-Mail.


----------



## fone (30. Mai 2022)

Kannte er denn nicht den alten Spruch: "Hüte dich vor kleinen Männern!" ?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. Mai 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Die A30 unterscheiden sich von den SL A30 so wie ich das sehe im Material. Alu 6061 vs 6069 und Gewicht +30g.
> In einem Test bei PB kommen die ganz gut weg. Da wird zwar der komplette LR Satz getestet, aber man kann ja nur den Felgenspezifischen Teil lesen.





Flo7 schrieb:


> Angeblich sind die A30 von Slowbuild sogar leichter als die A30 SL.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1488486



Der Test bei Pinkbike von 2019  ist sicher noch für die SL A30, da sind ja sogar noch Gen1 Naben drauf und die A30 sind lt. Newmen erst 2021 rausgekommen, siehe unten.

Der Unterschied ist die Dellenresistenz der Legierung. Wie das Forum verrät.






						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: a30 unterschied
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				






JohSch schrieb:


> Nein, die günstigeren A30 OHNE SL Felgen haben die weichere, günstigere Legierung und bekommen deshalb leichter Dellen.



oder von Newmen selbst:


MG schrieb:


> Der Evolution A.30 (also ohne SL) ist eine neue Felge, bzw. ein neuer laufradsatz ...
> Der Laufradsatz ist bezüglich Gewicht und Stabilität etwas unter unserem bewährten Evolution SL A.30 angesiedelt.





tienvangbac schrieb:


> Bei den neueren Newmen Felgen muss man aufpassen, dass die Legierung verschlechtert wurde runter auf 6061T6 und dafür mehr Wandstärke.
> 
> Die SL-XA25 wurde zur Gravelfelge umgelabelt.
> 
> ...


----------



## AK47 (30. Mai 2022)

Die A30 ist etwas günstiger in der Produktion…


----------



## mazola01 (30. Mai 2022)

Hab den Lrs per Express Option bestellt. Freitag bestellt, Samstag war er da. Finde den Aufbau recht ok, bin aber kein Laufradfreak.


----------



## platt_ziege (31. Mai 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Kannte er denn nicht den alten Spruch: "Hüte dich vor kleinen Männern!" ?


oder der merkeljugend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (31. Mai 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus SP - Naben, 28 Speichen, radial stark flexenden Felgen und einem nicht gerade sauberen Aufbau sorgen nicht gerade dafür, dass man dauerhaft Spaß hat und öfter nachzentrieren muss wenn man die Laufräder härter rannimmt und/oder etwas mehr Systemgewicht mitbringt.
> 
> Im entsprechenden SuperSlowBuild - Faden gibt´s etliche Berichte, die diese Erfahrung von mir bestätigen.


bei mir im Freundeskreis fahren drei Leute seit dem nur noch mit Speichenschlüssel   
bei jeder Pause wird kontrolliert


----------



## fone (31. Mai 2022)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> oder der merkeljugend...


Dazu findet Google nichts verwertbares.


----------



## Brewmaster (1. Juni 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Dazu findet Google nichts verwertbares.


Schau doch mal in seine Signatur


----------



## mansir05 (1. Juni 2022)

hey, wollte nur fragen, ob es bei BC möglich ist, mit PayPal zu zahlen und die Gutscheincodes einzugeben? weil wenn man direkt mit Paypal zahlen möchte, kann man die nicht mehr eingeben und wenn man auf den Button Kasse drückt, kann man Paypal als Zahlungsoption net auswählen...


----------



## heliusdh (1. Juni 2022)

Ja geht wenn Du mit Deinem Kundenkonto angemeldet bist


----------



## mansir05 (1. Juni 2022)

Sry, jetzt hat es auf wundersamer weiße funktioniert  🤣 keine Ahnung weshalb, aber ja, Danke trotzdem


----------



## Epictetus (3. Juni 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Rechnet direkt nochmal Geld zum Nachzentrieren lassen mit drauf. Und ca. 9 Wochen Lieferzeit.
> Preislich gut, aber nichts für jemanden, der sich nicht zu helfen weiß oder etwas an Ware haben möchte.
> Ja, ich besitze genau diesen LRS.


Also meiner kam in weniger als 1 Woche bei mir an. Muss an dir liegen.


----------



## kackboon91 (4. Juni 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Evoc Hippack Pro 3l mit 1,5l Trinkblase für 88€
> Ist zwar mit einer Lieferzeit von 1-2 Monaten angegeben, aber bei Amazon geht das normalerweise dennoch oft recht zügig.


Heute bei mir angekommen


----------



## nationrider (4. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (4. Juni 2022)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Heute bei mir angekommen




...und bist Du zufrieden und für welche Farbe hast Du dich entschieden?


----------



## kackboon91 (4. Juni 2022)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> ...und bist Du zufrieden und für welche Farbe hast Du dich entschieden?


Ja! Sehr zufrieden. Schwarz.

Ich habe davor die 3L, nicht Pro Version gehabt. Hier zugeschlagen habe ich wegen den Flaschenhalterungen sowie der inklusive Trinkblase, natürlich auch wegen dem bequemeren Klettverschluss.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juni 2022)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Heute bei mir angekommen


Bei mir kam es heute auch. Schaut soweit ganz gut aus. Bin gespannt wie gut es beim Fahren hält.


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (4. Juni 2022)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> ...und bist Du zufrieden und für welche Farbe hast Du dich entschieden?


Ich hab das in rot schon länger, Super Teil! Sitz ist der Hammer. Lohnt sich - falls man keinen Rucksack möchte.


----------



## morph027 (4. Juni 2022)

Hab das gelbe seit einem Jahr und bin auch super zufrieden.


----------



## Popeye34 (4. Juni 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hab das gelbe seit einem Jahr und bin auch super zufrieden.




Das wäre auch meine Wahl, finde ich schön, zumindest auf den Fotos....Die Farbe ist arg Dreckempfindlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (4. Juni 2022)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> Das wäre auch meine Wahl, finde ich schön, zumindest auf den Fotos....Die Farbe ist arg Dreckempfindlich?


Geht, finde ich. Hab die aber auch noch nicht so oft bei Sauwetter getragen. Da brauch ich dann wegen mehr Zubehör (Jacke,...) doch den Rucksack. Aber sieht noch fast wie neu aus.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (4. Juni 2022)

Gibt auch einen Überzug dafür.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juni 2022)

HobbyRevoluzzer schrieb:


> Ich hab das in rot schon länger, Super Teil! Sitz ist der Hammer. Lohnt sich - falls man keinen Rucksack möchte.


Sitzt das Teil bei dir auch mit voll befüllter Trinkblase gut?

Ich habe eine erste Testtour gemacht und muss leider sagen, dass da doch relativ viel Bewegung drin ist, was bei unebenen Wurzelwegen doch hart nerven kann. Zudem schmeckt das Wasser aus der Trinkblase hart nach Plastik. Ich kenne das schon von den Source-Trinkblasen, die muss man einige male benutzen bis sich das gibt, aber bei der Evoc Trinkblase schmeckt man das Plastik noch lange nach dem Trinken ..


----------



## ArmlingAndi (6. Juni 2022)

@xTr3Me ich kann den Hip-Bag von Decathlon empfehlen!


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (6. Juni 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sitzt das Teil bei dir auch mit voll befüllter Trinkblase gut?
> 
> Ich habe eine erste Testtour gemacht und muss leider sagen, dass da doch relativ viel Bewegung drin ist, was bei unebenen Wurzelwegen doch hart nerven kann. Zudem schmeckt das Wasser aus der Trinkblase hart nach Plastik. Ich kenne das schon von den Source-Trinkblasen, die muss man einige male benutzen bis sich das gibt, aber bei der Evoc Trinkblase schmeckt man das Plastik noch lange nach dem Trinken ..


Doch, sitzt bei mir echt gut und stört nicht. Mit voller Trinkglases ist das Hauptfach halt echt klein, stört mich aber nicht. Die Bewegung ist für mich nicht so schlimm, da stört mich nen Rucksack teilweise eher. 
Das ist allerdings sicherlich Geschmacksache.

Das mit dem Wasser war bei mir nicht so ausgeprägt. Jetzt schmeckt es neutral!


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juni 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> 10% Rabatt bei dirtlej.de bzw dirtlej.com
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 10%
> ...


Bringt nur leider keinen gescheiten Preis hervor. Bei r2 sind die Teile immer noch billiger.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (7. Juni 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Bringt nur leider keinen gescheiten Preis hervor. Bei r2 sind die Teile immer noch billiger.


Und der Schnitt bleibt immer noch Mist. Laut denen ihrer Tabelle brauche ich eine M/XL Short!


----------



## morph027 (7. Juni 2022)

Edit: Falscher Faden.....Sorry ☕


----------



## Poldi78 (8. Juni 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> 37,01€ mit aktuellem Gutschein WHEELIEWEDNESDAY aber taugt der wirklich was?


Wie das bei Reifen und der subjektiven Meinung halt ist...wenn Du 100 Leute zu dem Reifen fragst, finden ihn 60 gut, 50 so lala und 40 absolut scheiße...und von diesen 150 haben ihn 200 nichtmal gefahren...


----------



## bashhard (9. Juni 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Wie das bei Reifen und der subjektiven Meinung halt ist...wenn Du 100 Leute zu dem Reifen fragst, finden ihn 60 gut, 50 so lala und 40 absolut scheiße...und von diesen 150 haben ihn 200 nichtmal gefahren...


Kein Wunder gibt's zu den neuen Contis schon über 1000 Antworten in einem Thread:





						Neue Continental MTB Reifen Gravity Range: Der Kaiser ist tot, es lebe Gripology!
					

Neue Continental MTB Reifen Gravity Range: Der Kaiser ist tot, es lebe Gripology!  Continental verabschiedet sich von alten Gewohnheiten und präsentiert ein komplett neues Reifen-Sortiment für den Gravity-Bereich. Ganze 5 brandneue Reifen gibt es zum Launch – in Kombination mit drei Karkassen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe kürzlich eine recht schlicht gehaltene App erstellt die für euch Schnäppchenjäger nicht ganz uninteressant sein könnte.
Die App listet das Sortiment von den gängigsten deutschen Fahrrad-/Teilen/Zubehör/Bekleidungs- Händlern auf und sortiert nach Artikeln mit dem höchsten Rabatt.
Reduziert heißt aber nicht automatisch dass es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist, da wird auch weiterhin ein kritisches Auge benötigt.

Die App zeigt aber zumindest *potenzielle *Schnäppchen an.

Hier der Link:








						BikeDeals - Radsportzubehör - Apps on Google Play
					

The best bike and bike accessory deals in one app




					play.google.com
				



Aktuell leider nur für Android.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (9. Juni 2022)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe kürzlich eine recht schlicht gehaltene App erstellt die für euch Schnäppchenjäger nicht ganz uninteressant sein könnte.
> Die App listet das Sortiment von den gängigsten deutschen Fahrrad-/Teilen/Zubehör/Bekleidungs- Händlern auf und sortiert nach Artikeln mit dem höchsten Rabatt.
> Reduziert heißt aber nicht automatisch dass es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist, da wird auch weiterhin ein kritisches Auge benötigt.
> ...


Coole Sache! Wäre es noch denkbar Kategorien einzufügen? So hat man keine lange Liste sondern kann konkreter einen Überblick erlangen.


----------



## un1e4shed (9. Juni 2022)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Coole Sache! Wäre es noch denkbar Kategorien einzufügen? So hat man keine lange Liste sondern kann konkreter einen Überblick erlangen.



Kann ich auch noch mit einbauen, sollte kein großes Problem sein.... 
Wird dann mit dem nächsten App-Update kommen.
Du kannst aber jetzt schon im Reiter "Alle Angebote" die Suchfunktion nutzen. 
Wenn du da eintippst "Schuhe" kommen nur Schuhe, bei "Helm" kommen nur Helme, usw...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. Juni 2022)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe kürzlich eine recht schlicht gehaltene App erstellt die für euch Schnäppchenjäger nicht ganz uninteressant sein könnte.
> Die App listet das Sortiment von den gängigsten deutschen Fahrrad-/Teilen/Zubehör/Bekleidungs- Händlern auf und sortiert nach Artikeln mit dem höchsten Rabatt.
> Reduziert heißt aber nicht automatisch dass es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist, da wird auch weiterhin ein kritisches Auge benötigt.
> ...


Ziemlich nicer scheice!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Juni 2022)

@un1e4shed - geile App! Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## xlacherx (9. Juni 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Angebot des
> Conti Kryptotal FR DH SuperSoft in 27,5*2,4
> für 41€ bei Maciag-Offroad
> Leider nur für uns ewig gestrige 27,5 Zoll Fahrer


Hatten noch nen 10€ gutschein von den Treuepunkten. Bin dann bei 35€ inkl Versand gelandet. Für die Kohle kann man das schon mal testen ;-) 
Und wenns nur als Ersatzreifen taugt und ich in Finale net für 90€ nen Maxxis kaufen muss


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2022)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe kürzlich eine recht schlicht gehaltene App erstellt die für euch Schnäppchenjäger nicht ganz uninteressant sein könnte.
> Die App listet das Sortiment von den gängigsten deutschen Fahrrad-/Teilen/Zubehör/Bekleidungs- Händlern auf und sortiert nach Artikeln mit dem höchsten Rabatt.
> Reduziert heißt aber nicht automatisch dass es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist, da wird auch weiterhin ein kritisches Auge benötigt.
> ...




Coole Idee! Bitte noch eine Version für IOS nachwerfen.


----------



## un1e4shed (9. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Coole Idee! Bitte noch eine Version für IOS nachwerfen.


Für iOS wird die App vorerst nicht kommen.
Sorry dafür aber ich kann eine Web - Version nachliefern.

Eine stark abgespeckte Version findet ihr bereits heute auf:
https://www.bike-stats.de/links?scope=anz
Und dann auf den Button "Anzeigen nach Rabatt".
Da findet ihr die Top 70 Artikel sortiert nach dem höchsten Rabatt.
Suchfunktion, Artikel ausblenden oder ähnliches gibt es da aber leider *noch *nicht....


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2022)

Soean schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Megatower 2 C GX AXS
> 
> 
> ERWEITERE DEINEN HORIZONT    SANTA CRUZ MEGATOWER C GX AXS Ernsthaftes Vergnügen. Das Megatower mit seinen großen…
> ...



Warum sollte das ein Preisfehler sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (9. Juni 2022)

Weil man keine rabatte auf nen bike bekommt was quasi noch kaum lieferbar ist 

Und rabatt auf liste ist echt schwer zu bekommen mittlerweile


----------



## Flo7 (9. Juni 2022)

Soean schrieb:


> Weil man keine rabatte auf nen bike bekommt was quasi noch kaum lieferbar ist
> 
> Und rabatt auf liste ist echt schwer zu bekommen mittlerweile



Prozente hat es früher schon auf neu vorgestellte Räder gegeben, nur eben deutlich mehr % als jetzt.
 Z.b.: Megatower V1 gabs bei Release mit über 20%, jetzt sind es halt nur noch 12%.

Preisfehler wäre es wenn dort 703,9€ stehen würde. So ist es eher ein normales Angebot.


----------



## isartrails (9. Juni 2022)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Die App listet das Sortiment von den gängigsten deutschen Fahrrad-/Teilen/Zubehör/Bekleidungs- Händlern auf und sortiert nach Artikeln mit dem höchsten Rabatt.


Die Frage, die ich mir als Anwender stelle: wer sind denn die “gängigsten” Händler und Anbieter, bzw. wer bestimmt das und wessen Angebote tauchen in der Übersicht auf? Die App wird ja wohl keine Internet-Suchmaschine sein (idealo, geizhals, ...)
Wo ist also der Benefit für den Suchenden, wenn er, um ein Beispiel zu machen, eine bestimmte Bremsscheibe sucht und das Angebot von ausgewählten Anbietern präsentiert bekommt, während Google ihm das komplette Netz durchsucht? Mal abgesehen vom wenig erfreulichen Umstand, dass Google kaum unterscheidet, ob lieferbar oder nicht. 
Du hast mich, wenn ich in deinem System suchen kann nach einem SRAM Force AXS Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig (als Beispiel) und dann den günstigsten Preis genannt bekomme.


----------



## Brewmaster (10. Juni 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die Frage, die ich mir als Anwender stelle: wer sind denn die “gängigsten” Händler und Anbieter, bzw. wer bestimmt das und wessen Angebote tauchen in der Übersicht auf? Die App wird ja wohl keine Internet-Suchmaschine sein (idealo, geizhals, ...)
> Wo ist also der Benefit für den Suchenden, wenn er, um ein Beispiel zu machen, eine bestimmte Bremsscheibe sucht und das Angebot von ausgewählten Anbietern präsentiert bekommt, während Google ihm das komplette Netz durchsucht? Mal abgesehen vom wenig erfreulichen Umstand, dass Google kaum unterscheidet, ob lieferbar oder nicht.
> Du hast mich, wenn ich in deinem System suchen kann nach einem SRAM Force AXS Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig (als Beispiel) und dann den günstigsten Preis genannt bekomme.


Tatsächlich über die Arbeit von anderen jammern und uns seit Jahren den geilsten und billigsten Shop ever vorzuenthalten


----------



## un1e4shed (10. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen,



isartrails schrieb:


> Die Frage, die ich mir als Anwender stelle: wer sind denn die “gängigsten” Händler und Anbieter, bzw. wer bestimmt das und wessen Angebote tauchen in der Übersicht auf? Die App wird ja wohl keine Internet-Suchmaschine sein (idealo, geizhals, ...)



Also welche Händler in der App auftauchen bestimme tatsächlich ich. Wer hätte das gedacht...   
Um es aber durchsichtiger zu machen, da tauchen alle Händler auf, die mir ihr Sortiment mit Preis und Rabatt in irgend einer Form digital bereit stellen können. 
Wo die Angebote her kommen bzw. wer der Anbieter ist, steht ja deutlich dabei.





isartrails schrieb:


> Wo ist also der Benefit für den Suchenden, wenn er, um ein Beispiel zu machen, eine bestimmte Bremsscheibe sucht und das Angebot von ausgewählten Anbietern präsentiert bekommt, während Google ihm das komplette Netz durchsucht? Mal abgesehen vom wenig erfreulichen Umstand, dass Google kaum unterscheidet, ob lieferbar oder nicht.
> Du hast mich, wenn ich in deinem System suchen kann nach einem SRAM Force AXS Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig (als Beispiel) und dann den günstigsten Preis genannt bekomme.



Also ich liste nur reduzierte Artikel, Google etc zeigen eben alles...
Der Gedanke dahinter ist, "ich brauche für mein Rad eine andere Bremse und das möglichst günstig". Dann machst du die App auf und suchst nach "Bremse" und dann wird dir gezeigt was aktuell reduziert ist.
Wenn du schon davor weißt dass du eine MT7 willst, dann kannst du zwar mal in die App reinschauen aber das wäre schon Zufall wenn einer der Händler genau in diesem Moment eine reduzierte MT7 im Angebot hätte.


----------



## Coogh (10. Juni 2022)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Also ich liste nur reduzierte Aritkel, Google etc zeigen eben alles...
> Der Gedanke dahinter ist, "ich brauche für mein Rad eine andere Bremse und das möglichst günstig". Dann machst du die App auf und suchst nach "Bremse" und dann wird dir gezeigt was aktuell reduziert ist.
> Wenn du schon davor weißt dass du eine MT7 willst, dann kannst du zwar mal in die App reinschauen aber das wäre schon Zufall wenn einer der Händler genau in diesem Moment eine reduzierte MT7 im Angebot hätte.


Wirklich interessant ist ja eigentlich nur der reale Endpreis.

Das mit den reduzierten Preisen erinnert mich etwas an die vorgedruckten Preisschilder bei Textilketten, auf denen der UVP schon in roter Farbe durchgestrichen und der vermeintliche Schnäppchenpreis im Handschrift-Edding-Style _aufgedruckt_ ist.
Sprich "erhöhe ich den UVP um Faktor X, steigere ich den Rabatt um Faktor Y" ist eigentlich Ver***** 

Das soll keine Kritik an deiner tollen Arbeit darstellen, sondern nur als Input dienen, an welchen Stellschrauben du beim Konzept noch drehen könntest. Beispielsweise als Basis nicht den UVP nehmen, sondern den "mittleren Straßenpreis".
👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (10. Juni 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die App wird ja wohl keine Internet-Suchmaschine sein (idealo, geizhals, ...)


idealo ist keine neutrale Suchmaschine. Die lassen Händler dafür bezahlen, überhaupt auf ihrer Seite gelistet zu werden. Bike24, Bike-Discount und r2-bike machen da schon mal nicht mit, meistens hat aber einer der drei den besten Preis. Sollte es die drei Händler in der App von @un1e4shed geben, sehe ich da schon einen Mehrwert.


----------



## un1e4shed (10. Juni 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> idealo ist keine neutrale Suchmaschine. Die lassen Händler dafür bezahlen, überhaupt auf ihrer Seite gelistet zu werden. Bike24, Bike-Discount und r2-bike machen da schon mal nicht mit, meistens hat aber einer der drei den besten Preis. Sollte es die drei Händler in der App von @un1e4shed geben, sehe ich da schon einen Mehrwert.



Bin ich voll bei dir aber ich kann halt nur Händler listen, die mir eben ihr Sortiment bzw. die reduzierten Artikel digital bereitstellen. Stand heute tut das leider keiner der 3 genannten Händler. Wenn sich das künftig ändert, dann werden auch diese in der App angezeigt werden.


----------



## sepplmail (10. Juni 2022)

Ich hab den Sinn der Suchmaschine schon verstanden - der ist nicht wie bei idealo und Co "ich brauche Produkt X und jetzt schau ich wo ich das möglichst günstig bekomme" sondern "ich hab hier Geld übrig und weiß nicht was ich damit machen soll - wie kann ich das jetzt am sinnlosesten rausballern indem ich etwas kaufe, das ich eigentlich gar nicht wirklich brauche aber es ist halt grad brutal reduziert" 
Find ich geil!


----------



## un1e4shed (10. Juni 2022)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Ich hab den Sinn der Suchmaschine schon verstanden - der ist nicht wie bei idealo und Co "ich brauche Produkt X und jetzt schau ich wo ich das möglichst günstig bekomme" sondern "ich hab hier Geld übrig und weiß nicht was ich damit machen soll - wie kann ich das jetzt am sinnlosesten rausballern indem ich etwas kaufe, das ich eigentlich gar nicht wirklich brauche aber es ist halt grad brutal reduziert"
> Find ich geil!



Ja, ich glaube du hast den Sinn dieses Threads ganz gut in Worte gefasst 

btw: 
Hast du dich in den falschen User eingeloggt?


----------



## imun (11. Juni 2022)

Raeis schrieb:


> Thule VeloSpace XT 2 für 429€ (Online normal nicht unter 530€).
> 
> Zudem gibt es noch einen Rabbat-Code "SOMMER20", mit dem nochmal 20€ weggehen ab 250€ Wert.
> Somit gibt's den Träger für 409€ versandkostenfrei.
> ...


Schade; war sicher nur gestern denn er kostet wieder 529€


----------



## malutki (14. Juni 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Auch nochmal hier BC VK frei
> C9TD4V3X


Leider nicht bei Auslandsversand


----------



## Epictetus (15. Juni 2022)

malutki schrieb:


> Leider nicht bei Auslandsversand


Hallo Wütend Smileys Poster


----------



## Epictetus (15. Juni 2022)

Mr.Hahn schrieb:


> PS :
> 
> Warum müssen manche Menschen ihre Dummheit so zur Schau stellen?


----------



## goldencore (15. Juni 2022)

Jede Woche findet sich ein freundlicher Zeitgenosse , der mit einer Mischung aus "war doch nur eine kurze Bemerkung" und "Ach komm, kleiner Joke geht doch immer!" den Schnäppchen Thread zulabert. Kann man nicht mal einsehen, dass das nervt?
Und dann jedes Mal die leicht beleidigte Reaktion, dass alle anderen kleinliche Korinthenkacker sind, die sich mal locker machen sollen.

Beleidigungen bringen keinen weiter, werden hier auch nicht geduldet. Grüße slowbeat .


----------



## freetourer (15. Juni 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Jede Woche findet sich ein Penner, der mit einer Mischung aus "war doch nur eine kurze Bemerkung" und "Ach komm, kleiner Joke geht doch immer!" den Schnäppchen Thread zulabert. Kann man nicht mal einsehen, dass das nervt?
> Und dann jedes Mal die leicht beleidigte Reaktion, dass alle anderen kleinliche Korinthenkacker sind, die sich mal locker machen sollen.


Mach Dich mal locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (15. Juni 2022)

Arm, einfach nur arm… Aus genau diesem Grund poste ich einfach gar keine Schnäppchen mehr, sondern freue mich das ich was gespart habe und andere mehr dafür ausgeben müssen. So unentspannte Menschen wie im Schnäppchen-Thread gibt es sonst eigentlich nur in Kleingartenanlagen, Schützenvereinen und politischen Splittergruppen. 

Ganz ehrlich Leute - geht mal zum Psychologen, wenn Euer Wohlbefinden so extrem von der Regeleinhaltung im Schnäppchen-Thread abhängig ist braucht ihr definitiv Hilfe.


----------



## Osama (15. Juni 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> freue mich das ich was gespart habe und andere mehr dafür ausgeben müssen.


Das ist echte armseligkeit...


----------



## Triturbo (15. Juni 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> (...) sondern freue mich das ich was gespart habe und andere mehr dafür ausgeben müssen. (...)
> 
> (...) Leute - geht mal zum Psychologen, (...).



Na, ich weiß ja nicht, ob das Problem wirklich nur bei "uns" liegt


----------



## Epictetus (15. Juni 2022)

Corona-Krise und das Wort "Denunziant: Ist Deutschland wirklich durchsetzt von meldewütigen Hobbypolizisten?
					

Der Begriff "Denunziant" erlebt in Zeiten von Covid-19 eine Wiedergeburt. Ist Deutschland durchsetzt von meldewütigen Hobbypolizisten? Und trifft das Wort dann wirklich zu? Ein Klärungsversuch.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Juni 2022)

Osama schrieb:


> Das ist echte armseligkeit...


Nicht ganz, ich würde sagen pure Gehässigkeit


----------



## Osama (15. Juni 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, ich würde sagen pure Gehässigkeit


Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.


----------



## zerocolder (15. Juni 2022)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Bin ich voll bei dir aber ich kann halt nur Händler listen, die mir eben ihr Sortiment bzw. die reduzierten Artikel digital bereitstellen. Stand heute tut das leider keiner der 3 genannten Händler. Wenn sich das künftig ändert, dann werden auch diese in der App angezeigt werden.


Vielleicht kann das Website als Inspiration dienen. https://www.brettspiel-angebote.de/bestpreise/ Die sammeln quasi Daten in deren Datenbanken und melden falls es Bestpreis gibt. Auch Bestpreise von jedem Händler, somit vermeidet "scheinangebote" nach UVP. 😀


----------



## goldencore (15. Juni 2022)

Ihr beiden freundlichen Menschen solltet euch nen eigenen Thread suchen und dort eure Psyche wechselseitig streicheln und mit euren Schnäppchen spielen!
"Kleingärtner, psychische Defekte, Denunziantentum". Geht's in noch größerer Münze? Vielleicht fehlt noch Rassismus gegen Nervensägen?
(Streng genommen funktioniert Denunziation übrigens auch nur bei jemandem, der sich etwas zuschulden hat kommen lassen. Aber egal.)

Einfach mal den simplen Umstand akzeptieren, dass das praktisch ist, wenn im Thread nur das gepostet wird, was da hin gehört, scheint zu viel verlangt zu sein! Dafür dann wie ein bockiges Kind um sich schlagen. Die eigene Wichtigkeit muss einfach über allem stehen. Sehr sympathisch!


----------



## DerHackbart (15. Juni 2022)

Ich bin ja dafür, dass jeder Offtopic Poster dem ersten -Geber ein Schnäppchen seiner Wahl kaufen muss.
So macht das Thread-Abo auch bei Offtopic Posts Sinn.

Für weitere Mediator-Tätigkeiten folgt mit bei Instagram und kommt in die Gruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (15. Juni 2022)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder, der Lidl Montageständer. Ab Morgen (16.06.2022) auch in der Filiale.


Taugt der was? Das ist ja hier oft unklar! 😎


----------



## HabeDEhre (15. Juni 2022)

Viel wichtiger is doch


Dice8 schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder, der Lidl Montageständer. Ab Morgen (16.06.2022) auch in der Filiale.


Ob der vom Aldi besser is? Der wär nämlich heute schon verfügbar hab ich gesehn... 🧐


----------



## danimaniac (15. Juni 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Für weitere Mediator-Tätigkeiten folgt mit bei Instagram und kommt in die Gruppe.


kosta kwanta?
Gibt#s Gutschein-kot?


----------



## DerHackbart (15. Juni 2022)

Mit #Streithammel5 sparst du 5% auf deine erste Mediation.

Ansonsten 99,95 Euro monatlich.
Ehestreitigkeiten wegen Biketeilen mache ich aber pro Bono.


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Juni 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Dafür dann wie ein bockiges Kind um sich schlagen. Die eigene Wichtigkeit muss einfach über allem stehen. Sehr sympathisch!


Q.e.d.


----------



## Osama (15. Juni 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Taugt der was? Das ist ja hier oft unklar! 😎


Der ist gut. Doch wer das Beste kennt, das Gute nicht mehr erträgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (15. Juni 2022)

.


Jaerrit schrieb:


> Q.e.d.


Ignoranz ungleich Intelligenz! Vielleicht nochmal nachschlagen! Man kann sich natürlich einfach konsequent nicht auf den sachlichen Inhalt beziehen, der zur Debatte steht, und den Durchblicker raushängen lassen, aber das ist schon eine Form geistiger Selbstbefriedigung. Wenn dir das reicht.

Sag doch mal ein Argument, warum es für alle viel besser ist, wenn im Schnäppchen-Thread ein munteres Durcheinander mit bunten Bildchen und gewitzten Bonmots herrscht und dann gleich noch eins dazu, warum, wenn es so ist, das gefälligst allen egal zu sein hat, die das Thema gerne dafür nutzen wollen, wofür es da ist und die deshalb genervt sind. Würdest du beim Fußball spielen auch sagen: "Wenn einer von uns die ganze Zeit Handball spielt stattdessen, dann ist das nicht so schlimm. Bloß keine Macht ausüben und ihn auf die Regeln hinweisen."?

Es hat richtig etwas unredliches und gemeines, dann ein Generalurteil rauszuhauen, dass "das Wohlbefinden der Leute" gleich ganz generell davon abhinge und, so muss man ja wohl den kommentarlosen Link auf den dämlichen Spiegel-Artikel verstehen, es ihnen eigentlich darum ginge "Macht auszuüben". (Darum ist es eh noch nie jemand gegangen. Selbst der schlimmste Despot verfolgt mit seiner Macht Zwecke.)

Kein Wort hat dazu jemand geäußert, sondern es ging genau um einen Punkt. Es ist eine furchtbare Unsitte immer gleich auf die geistige Verfasstheit des Menschen abzuheben, erspart halt sich mit irgendwelchen Gründen zu beschäftigen und dient nichts als dem billigen Bedürfnis alle für Idioten zu halten und ihnen das gefälligst auch mitteilen zu dürfen.


----------



## Nd-60 (15. Juni 2022)

🍿


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Juni 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ignoranz ungleich Intelligenz! Vielleicht nochmal nachschlagen! Man kann sich natürlich einfach konsequent nicht auf den sachlichen Inhalt beziehen, der zur Debatte steht, und den Durchblicker raushängen lassen, aber das ist schon eine Form geistiger Selbstbefriedigung. Wenn dir das reicht.
> 
> ...


Tl,dr
Ein Satz sei mir noch gestattet: einen uninteressanten Beitrag (auch im Schnäppchenthread) zu „über-scrollen“ erfordert deutlich weniger Arbeit als hier so eine Wall of Text hinzuballern, aber was weiß ich schon 🤭 
Ich geh gleich biken, solltest Du auch mal versuchen, das entspannt 🫶


----------



## DerHackbart (15. Juni 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich geh gleich biken, solltest Du auch mal versuchen, das entspannt 🫶


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BigJohn (15. Juni 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> pure Gehässigkeit


** zählt auf armselige Art die gesparten Scheine **


----------



## danimaniac (15. Juni 2022)

Hier gibt's tolle Sticker bis Morgen 20% günstiger mit Code GENAUMEINVIBE


----------



## Mr.Hahn (15. Juni 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hier gibt's tolle Sticker bis Morgen 20% günstiger mit Code GENAUMEINVIBE
> Anhang anzeigen 1498557


2 Fäden damit zuzukleistern macht es auch nicht witziger.
Ps: "Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile]" heißt es, nicht "Angebote zu jedem Ranz"


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juni 2022)

Könnt ihr eure persönlichen Auseinandersetzungen nicht in den PMs klären?


----------



## pAn1c (15. Juni 2022)

Die lesen sich nicht, wegen Ignore Liste


----------



## Pintie (16. Juni 2022)

Sebastian9876 schrieb:


> 10% bei BC auf das gesamte Sortiment mit dem Code
> 06BC10​


und diverse Sachen die interessant wären plötzlich seit heute nicht mehr lieferbar... vermutlich ab 21.6 wieder. sorry für OT aber der ist mal ein Witz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (16. Juni 2022)

Pintie schrieb:


> und diverse Sachen die interessant wären plötzlich seit heute nicht mehr lieferbar... vermutlich ab 21.6 wieder. sorry für OT aber der ist mal ein Witz


Vielleicht weil sie bereits bestellt wurden und nun nicht mehr lagernd sind?


----------



## gorgo (16. Juni 2022)

Ein Hoch auf die konsumwirtschaft!!!!! 10 Prozent Rabatt 😂 ich brauch zwar nix aber muss jetzt irgendwas kaufen 😓


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. Juni 2022)

Pintie schrieb:


> und diverse Sachen die interessant wären plötzlich seit heute nicht mehr lieferbar... vermutlich ab 21.6 wieder. sorry für OT aber der ist mal ein Witz


Passt mir gut, brauch grad nen neuen Helm. Danke. 

Jetzt noch jmd. Ein Versankostenfrei Gutschein?


----------



## steve73 (16. Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für den Code, so habe ich den Varia 716 günstiger bekommen, gibt es sonst überall nur zum LP


----------



## Stefan090801 (16. Juni 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Jede Woche findet sich ein freundlicher Zeitgenosse , der mit einer Mischung aus "war doch nur eine kurze Bemerkung" und "Ach komm, kleiner Joke geht doch immer!" den Schnäppchen Thread zulabert. Kann man nicht mal einsehen, dass das nervt?
> Und dann jedes Mal die leicht beleidigte Reaktion, dass alle anderen kleinliche Korinthenkacker sind, die sich mal locker machen sollen.
> 
> Beleidigungen bringen keinen weiter, werden hier auch nicht geduldet. Grüße slowbeat .





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Arm, einfach nur arm… Aus genau diesem Grund poste ich einfach gar keine Schnäppchen mehr, sondern freue mich das ich was gespart habe und andere mehr dafür ausgeben müssen. So unentspannte Menschen wie im Schnäppchen-Thread gibt es sonst eigentlich nur in Kleingartenanlagen, Schützenvereinen und politischen Splittergruppen.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich Leute - geht mal zum Psychologen, wenn Euer Wohlbefinden so extrem von der Regeleinhaltung im Schnäppchen-Thread abhängig ist braucht ihr definitiv Hilfe.





Osama schrieb:


> Das ist echte armseligkeit...





goldencore schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ignoranz ungleich Intelligenz! Vielleicht nochmal nachschlagen! Man kann sich natürlich einfach konsequent nicht auf den sachlichen Inhalt beziehen, der zur Debatte steht, und den Durchblicker raushängen lassen, aber das ist schon eine Form geistiger Selbstbefriedigung. Wenn dir das reicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## vw155 (17. Juni 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Trickstuff Dächle UL 160mm für 33,39€ mit dem 10% Code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die 180er gab's vor einer Woche noch für 34,99 EUR das Stück. Die Preise sind sehr volatil.


----------



## marcossa (17. Juni 2022)

Pintie schrieb:


> und diverse Sachen die interessant wären plötzlich seit heute nicht mehr lieferbar... vermutlich ab 21.6 wieder. sorry für OT aber der ist mal ein Witz


Zudem ist der BC 10% Code offenbar nicht mit einem Price Alert Code zu kombinieren. Macht daher kaum nen gutes Angebot, denn selbst nach Abzug von 10% ist vieles deutlich über den Preisen der Mitbewerber.

Oder hat es jemand geschafft die 10% mit Price Alert zu verbinden?


----------



## JohnnyRider (17. Juni 2022)

Die Gutscheine gehen häufig nicht gleichzeitig, auch nicht mit VK-frei. Hatte neulich den 10€ Gutschein aus der letzten Bestellung, ging weder mit VK-frei, noch mit PriceAlert.
Das PriceAlert nicht kombinierbar ist, finde ich schon schwach von BC


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Juni 2022)

Ich wüsste gerne wie BV das macht, dass bei vielen, aber längst nicht allen Artikeln, die Preise hoch gegangen sind vor der Aktion. Eine generelle Anhebung ist ja einfach, aber Ausnahmen definieren schon schwieriger. Ist a vielleicht eine dahinter liegende Regel erkennbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan090801 (17. Juni 2022)

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Das Set GRX 400 STI und Bremsen ging vor der Aktion sogar runter auf 339,-€. Mit den 10% ging es dann runter auf knapp über 300,-€, während andere 399,-€ aufrufen.


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne wie BV das macht, dass bei vielen, aber längst nicht allen Artikeln, die Preise hoch gegangen sind vor der Aktion. Eine generelle Anhebung ist ja einfach, aber Ausnahmen definieren schon schwieriger. Ist a vielleicht eine dahinter liegende Regel erkennbar?



Welches sind denn diese vielen Artikel? - Ich habe bei den Artikeln aus meiner Wunschliste (und die ist recht lang) keine einzige Preiserhöhung.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (18. Juni 2022)

@freetourer Wollte mir ne Gore Shakedry bestellen, war vor der Aktion auf 199€, jetzt hoch auf 269€. Selbst mit 10% wäre die dann immer noch teurer als bei anderen. Danke BC, so halt eben nicht.


----------



## rain_air (18. Juni 2022)

Gestern Nachmittag war die Shakedry noch auf 199€, in Verbindung mit den 10% war der Preis dann doch ganz nett


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. Juni 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Welches sind denn diese vielen Artikel? - Ich habe bei den Artikeln aus meiner Wunschliste (und die ist recht lang) keine einzige Preiserhöhung.


AXS Batterie und XG-1250 z.B. aber das mit dem "viele" kann auch verschätzt sein, hab nur nachgeplappert. Mich interessiert einfach nur, wie sie bei ausgewählten Artikeln aufschlagen. Wahrscheinlich sind die alle eine Kategorie wie "beliebt" oder "am meisten geklickt" oder sowas.


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> @freetourer Wollte mir ne Gore Shakedry bestellen, war vor der Aktion auf 199€, jetzt hoch auf 269€. Selbst mit 10% wäre die dann immer noch teurer als bei anderen. Danke BC, so halt eben nicht.


Aber anscheinend war sie doch noch mit zusätzlich 10% bestellbar:


rain_air schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag war die Shakedry noch auf 199€, in Verbindung mit den 10% war der Preis dann doch ganz nett


Somit stimmt die Theorie, dass die Shakedry vorher extra wegen der 10% Rabatt - Aktion hochgesetzt wurde, schonmal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (18. Juni 2022)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die in ihrer EDV eine Mindestmarge hinterlegt haben. Artikel die bei 10% dann diese unterschreiten, werden automatisch hoch gesetzt.
Ich denke BC wird nicht mit dem Handettiketierer im Hochregallager seine Preise anpassen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. Juni 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend war sie doch noch mit zusätzlich 10% bestellbar:
> 
> Somit stimmt die Theorie, dass die Shakedry vorher extra wegen der 10% Rabatt - Aktion hochgesetzt wurde, schonmal nicht.


Ich finde die 10% super und wurde zum Kaufen verleitet. Nur paar Teile für 140€ aber immerhin. Auf jeden Fall war auch sehr viel gleich geblieben und preislich interessant.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (18. Juni 2022)

Sie wurde währenddessen hochgesetzt. Ich hatte die im Warenkorb, war auch schon am ersten Checkout (da noch mit 199€ + 10%) und als ich dann zu Paypal wollte hieß es dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist. Ich dann wieder zurück und dann sehe ich das der Preis genau da erhöht wurde.  Grr, ich hab bei sowas auch immer ein Glück.  

Wie war das, wer nichts kauft spart 100%?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (18. Juni 2022)

PS: Mal an die Kenner? Gore Shakedry oder Assos Equipe RS Schlosshund? Letztere gibts bei Keller-Sports für 140€. Ist aber glaub nur mit DWR Beschichtung, also nicht 100% wasserdicht so wie die Shakedry.


----------



## seven21 (18. Juni 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> PS: Mal an die Kenner? Gore Shakedry oder Assos Equipe RS Schlosshund? Letztere gibts bei Keller-Sports für 140€. Ist aber glaub nur mit DWR Beschichtung, also nicht 100% wasserdicht so wie die Shakedry.


Kann nur von der Shakedry berichten. Das beste Stück Regenjacke, das ich jemals besessen habe. 100% dicht, tatsächlich nicht zu schwitzig, einmal schütteln und wieder trocken. Lediglich die Tasche hinten (allerdings Löffler-Jacke) ist ungeschickt, weil das Material sowieso schon schlechter zu falten ist.


----------



## JDEM (18. Juni 2022)

Leider keine EE Wings lieferbar bei BC


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> PS: Mal an die Kenner? Gore Shakedry oder Assos Equipe RS Schlosshund? Letztere gibts bei Keller-Sports für 140€. Ist aber glaub nur mit DWR Beschichtung, also nicht 100% wasserdicht so wie die Shakedry.





seven21 schrieb:


> Kann nur von der Shakedry berichten. Das beste Stück Regenjacke, das ich jemals besessen habe. 100% dicht, tatsächlich nicht zu schwitzig, einmal schütteln und wieder trocken. Lediglich die Tasche hinten (allerdings Löffler-Jacke) ist ungeschickt, weil das Material sowieso schon schlechter zu falten ist.


Den Vergleich zur Assos habe ich nicht - aber mMn ist die Shakedry wirklich der Endgegner.

Auch verglichen mit einigen anderen Membran - Jacken, die ich noch besitze und besessen hab: Unglaublich atmungsaktiv (hat bei mir sogar die Windjacke und -Weste verdrängt), dauerhaft dicht, sehr klein verstaubar, und eben durch einmal ausschütteln wieder trocken.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (18. Juni 2022)

Danke euch Beiden, dann halte ich weiter Ausschau.


----------



## un1e4shed (20. Juni 2022)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Für iOS wird die App vorerst nicht kommen.
> Sorry dafür aber ich kann eine Web - Version nachliefern.
> 
> Eine stark abgespeckte Version findet ihr bereits heute auf:
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,
Also die Web-Version habe ich nun überarbeitet und ihr findet jetzt die Kategorien "Neue Angebote", "Alle Angebote" und "Gutscheine" dort. 
Link ist wie zuvor genannt:
https://www.bike-stats.de/links?scope=anz


----------



## Jaerrit (20. Juni 2022)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> … "Gutscheine"…





un1e4shed schrieb:


> Link ist wie zuvor genannt:
> https://www.bike-stats.de/links


Nicht mal BC-Versandkostenfrei, ganz schwach, da musste aber nochmal ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mansir05 (20. Juni 2022)

Leute, hat jemand ähnlich schlechte Erfahrung mit BC und Maciag in letzter zeit gemacht? Ich schon. Ich erhalte sein Tagen keine Antwort auf meine Beschwerde bzw. wegen des Problems eines gekauften Produkts bei Maciag, sie haben zwar gesagt, sie melden sich bei mir, aber bis jetzt ist das nie geschehen, ich bin nun mit einem Produkt zuhause, was ich net mal verwenden kann. Habe mich vor 5 Tagen beschwerdet im Live chat, dann eine email, aber keine antwort!!!
Bei BC sind die Price Alerts mit den falschen Mwst. Prozenten erstellt, was immerhin insg. 6€ ausmacht. Habe ihnen geschrieben, keine Antwort. Die machen es immer mit den falschen Prozenten, deswegen habe ich es einfach der Mail geantwortet, dass sie es anpassen sollten  was auch immer gemacht wurde, jetzt nicht mehr und müsste heute bestellen  weil ein VK frei Gutschen heute verfällt.


----------



## Flo7 (20. Juni 2022)

mansir05 schrieb:


> Leute, hat jemand ähnlich schlechte Erfahrung mit BC und Maciag in letzter zeit gemacht? Ich schon. Ich erhalte sein Tagen keine Antwort auf meine Beschwerde bzw. wegen des Problems eines gekauften Produkts bei Maciag, sie haben zwar gesagt, sie melden sich bei mir, aber bis jetzt ist das nie geschehen, ich bin nun mit einem Produkt zuhause, was ich net mal verwenden kann. Habe mich vor 5 Tagen beschwerdet im Live chat, dann eine email, aber keine antwort!!!
> Bei BC sind die Price Alerts mit den falschen Mwst. Prozenten erstellt, was immerhin insg. 6€ ausmacht. Habe ihnen geschrieben, keine Antwort. Die machen es immer mit den falschen Prozenten, deswegen habe ich es einfach der Mail geantwortet, dass sie es anpassen sollten  was auch immer gemacht wurde, jetzt nicht mehr und müsste heute bestellen  weil ein VK frei Gutschen heute verfällt.




BC antwortet normal innerhalb von paar Stunden. Sonst einfach bestellen und im Kommentarfeld eine Notiz hinzufügen.

Maciag schreib ich immer via Facebook an.


----------



## seto2 (20. Juni 2022)

mansir05 schrieb:


> Leute, hat jemand ähnlich schlechte Erfahrung mit BC und Maciag in letzter zeit gemacht? Ich schon. Ich erhalte sein Tagen keine Antwort auf meine Beschwerde bzw. wegen des Problems eines gekauften Produkts bei Maciag, sie haben zwar gesagt, sie melden sich bei mir, aber bis jetzt ist das nie geschehen, ich bin nun mit einem Produkt zuhause, was ich net mal verwenden kann. Habe mich vor 5 Tagen beschwerdet im Live chat, dann eine email, aber keine antwort!!!
> Bei BC sind die Price Alerts mit den falschen Mwst. Prozenten erstellt, was immerhin insg. 6€ ausmacht. Habe ihnen geschrieben, keine Antwort. Die machen es immer mit den falschen Prozenten, deswegen habe ich es einfach der Mail geantwortet, dass sie es anpassen sollten  was auch immer gemacht wurde, jetzt nicht mehr und müsste heute bestellen  weil ein VK frei Gutschen heute verfällt.


Kann es sein, dass du mit VPN Verbindung  die Seiten von BC nutzt? Evtl. ein Steuersatz für Russland aufgezeigt 😉


----------



## TearZz (21. Juni 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du mit VPN Verbindung  die Seiten von BC nutzt? Evtl. ein Steuersatz für Russland aufgezeigt 😉


klingt aufjeden etwas verdächtig. Durch pop-up Block wie adblock könnte das auch noch passieren, da wird manchmal die Länderregion dann nicht richtig zugeordnet. sollte aber eigentlich alles normal sein, sofern man ein Konto hat bei BC und sich eingeloggt hat oder?


----------



## Pintie (21. Juni 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sie bereits bestellt wurden und nun nicht mehr lagernd sind?


Und.... kaum ist die aktion vorbei sind die Sachen nach denen ich geschaut hab wieder lieferbar.... haben vermutlich heute Nacht um 1 eine lieferung bekommen.


----------



## maxito (21. Juni 2022)

mist und ich war das ganze Wochenende radfahren. Nächstesmal bleibe ich zuhause und sahne die Schnäppchen ab!


----------



## mansir05 (21. Juni 2022)

Hey Leute, also das mit VPN war schon im.er ein Problem, habe es aber abgeschaltet gehabt. Ich frage mal genauer nach, bzw. schaue mal bei mir nach. Danke. Übrigens, die haben mir dann noch trotz des Price Alerts 10% abgezogen, also echt top. (Habe bei der Bestellung im Kommentarfeld das wegen den 10% dazugeschrieben) Habe jetzt durch Price Alert und Gutscheine 15€ gespart. Das mit Price Alert lohnt sich echt  finde fast immer günstigere Produkte.
Habe auch ein ganz normales Konto, seid 6 Monaten mit 7 Bestellungen oder so


----------



## mansir05 (21. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## mike79 (21. Juni 2022)

Ist es so schwer das DIREKT mit BC zu besprechen? Wird sich bestimmt ein Fehler eingeschlichen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (21. Juni 2022)

mansir05 schrieb:


> Leute, sry nochmal, aber ich habe eben eine Mail von BC bekommen, dass es angepasst wurde, aber ich jetzt den Differenzbetrag zahlen muss. Aber  ich habe 73,22€ mit Paypal gezahlt, und laut Rechnung sind nur 65,90 zu zahlen, das sagen sie selbst, wie im ersten Teil des Bildes zu erkennen ist, aber die verlangen jetzt diese 7,32€ von mir??? Die wiedersprechen sich ja irgendwie mit dem ersten SatzAnhang anzeigen 1502638



Ruf da an: 02405450045
Führt doch zu nix

Edit: 2 doofe, ein…


----------



## HabeDEhre (21. Juni 2022)

Automatisch konfigurierte Mail. Versuch mal *MINUS* 7,32€ zu überweisen...
du bekommst Geld zurück, ganz einfach


----------



## mansir05 (21. Juni 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer das DIREKT mit BC zu besprechen? Wird sich bestimmt ein Fehler eingeschlichen haben
> 
> 
> HabeDEhre schrieb:
> ...





HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Automatisch konfigurierte Mail. Versuch mal *MINUS* 7,32€ zu überweisen...
> du bekommst Geld zurück, ganz einfach


Lol, sry. Danke


----------



## Mondkartoffel (21. Juni 2022)

Hat schon jemand die neue zeb von starbike bestellt? wie lange hat es gedauert bis es versand wurde?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (23. Juni 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Gore C5 Windstopper Pants in M-L für 85€  / 50% Rabatt
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B077Y45P2P?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp&th=1&psc=1


Ist nur an der Vorderseite Winddicht, der Pups kann also problemlos raus und es gibt keinen Stau.


----------



## kordesh (23. Juni 2022)

Aldar schrieb:


> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOHD/on-one-hello-dave-frame
> 199pfund in weiß, andere gibt's auch für etwas mehr



Weiß jemand, ob der Preis bei PlanetX, wie bei CRC, inkl Steuern und Zoll ist.
Wenn ja, ist das Teil gekauft…
Paint n Spray regelt die Farbe. Finde bei dem Rahmen sowieso, dass die Farben nicht so sehr gelungen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (23. Juni 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Preis bei PlanetX, wie bei CRC, inkl Steuern und Zoll ist.
> Wenn ja, ist das Teil gekauft…
> Paint n Spray regelt die Farbe. Finde bei dem Rahmen sowieso, dass die Farben nicht so sehr gelungen sind.


UK-Steuern werden beim Checkout m.W. abgezogen und du musst dann hier die Einfuhrabgaben zahlen… Da müsste eigentlich ein Popup kommen wenn du auf die Seite gehst, unter 150€ (oder £?) ist alles drin, darüber bist du selber verantwortlich

Edit hat 1 Bild angehangen


----------



## Poldi78 (23. Juni 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Preis bei PlanetX, wie bei CRC, inkl Steuern und Zoll ist.
> Wenn ja, ist das Teil gekauft…
> Paint n Spray regelt die Farbe. Finde bei dem Rahmen sowieso, dass die Farben nicht so sehr gelungen sind.


Also, wenn man den aktuellen Umrechnungskurs nimmt und den Zollrechnern glaubt, sollte der weiße Rahmen für ~282 € Dir gehören....


----------



## Tom33 (23. Juni 2022)

dauern bei euch die Bestellung bei BC aktuell länger? Am 19. bestellt und immer noch in Bearbeitung...


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Juni 2022)

Tom33 schrieb:


> dauern bei euch die Bestellung bei BC aktuell länger? Am 19. bestellt und immer noch in Bearbeitung...


Bestellt am 20., am 22. geliefert


----------



## michael66 (23. Juni 2022)

Tom33 schrieb:


> dauern bei euch die Bestellung bei BC aktuell länger? Am 19. bestellt und immer noch in Bearbeitung...


Ja,die bauen ihren Laden wohl komplett um und deshalb kann es wohl zu Verzögerungen kommen.


----------



## michael66 (23. Juni 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Also, wenn man den aktuellen Umrechnungskurs nimmt und den Zollrechnern glaubt, sollte der weiße Rahmen für ~282 € Dir gehören....


Das sagt bei mir der Zollrechner,soll mit Versandkosten berechnet werden.
Das wäre dann beim weißen Rahmen:

Warenwert262,00 Euro
Zoll in Prozent ①
7
 %
Zoll in Euro+ 18,34 Euro Zoll
Einfuhrumsatzsteuer 19%** auf 280,34 €+ 53,26 Euro Steuern
Zoll + Steuern gesamt= 71,60 Euro*
Gebühren von
Dt. Post DHL
+ ca. 6,00 Euro

Insgesamt 339,60,damit immer noch ein gutes Schnäppchen.

Hab mich gerade noch zum Newsletter angemeldet,dann bekommst du noch einen 10% Rabatt, nochmal 21€ günstiger der Rahmen 👍🏻


----------



## mansir05 (23. Juni 2022)

Tom33 schrieb:


> dauern bei euch die Bestellung bei BC aktuell länger? Am 19. bestellt und immer noch in Bearbeitung...


Ja, hat mich auch schon furchtbar aufgeregt, erst nach 4 Tagen im Versand. Habe genauer gefragt, die haben wegen der Rabattaktion anscheinend so viel zu tun


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juni 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Danke @nosaint77 : Direkt bestellt.
> 
> Und weil die gerade so tolle Schnäppchen haben gab es dieses Ultra - Super - Dupa - Schnäppchen noch dazu:
> 
> ...


Was genau einen Post über dir auch schon genannt wurde...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (23. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bestellt am 20., am 22. geliefert


Bei mir identisch.


----------



## Jaerrit (24. Juni 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Eine 0,8L Edelstahlflasche ist bequemer /nicht zu spüren.


Spätestens beim Sturz auf selbige spürst Du die recht gut (Wenngleich ich verstehe wenn jemand das als störend empfindet😉)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (24. Juni 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Spätestens beim Sturz auf selbige spürst Du die recht gut (Wenngleich ich verstehe wenn jemand das als störend empfindet😉)


Oh ja das würde sich bemerkbar machen  Glücklicherweise bin ich in 12 Jahren nie hart auf dem Rücken gelandet, höchstens mit dem Rücken voraus ins Gebüsch geflogen


----------



## bashhard (24. Juni 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Oh ja das würde sich bemerkbar machen  Glücklicherweise bin ich in 12 Jahren nie hart auf dem Rücken gelandet, höchstens mit dem Rücken voraus ins Gebüsch geflogen


Verschrei es nicht. Ein mal draufgefallen und du könntest ein großes Problem haben. Ich würde niemals solch große harte Gegenstände direkt an den Rücken packen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Juni 2022)

Auch wenn das Tampontäschchen inzwischen ein stylischen Musthave ist, fühle ich mich ohne Rucksack nackt auf dem VTT.


----------



## bashhard (24. Juni 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Tampontäschchen inzwischen ein stylischen Musthave ist, fühle ich mich ohne Rucksack nackt auf dem VTT.


Evtl nächstes Mal nicht nur mit einem Rucksack bekleiden, sondern auch mit einer Hose?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Juni 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Evtl nächstes Mal nicht nur mit einem Rucksack bekleiden, sondern auch mit einer Hose?


Eine wahrlich extravagante Idee🤔


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Juni 2022)

Popeye34 schrieb:


> ist aber in der Pro Variante auch die Trinkblase dabei? In der Beschreibung fehlt sie zumindest.
> 
> Edit
> Mein Fehler, scheint dabei zu sein:
> ...





youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Blase dabei ist, selbst bei Evoc auf der HP steht nichts davon, bitte um Erleuchtung.





xTr3Me schrieb:


> Den Evoc Hippack gibts derzeit oft im Angebot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbenutzte Trinkblase aus einem Evoc pro abzugeben 👉PN

Edit: verkauft


----------



## bernhard_s (25. Juni 2022)

bernhard_s schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Hip-Bag ist gestern angekommen.

Ich finde das Teil klasse...👍

Das Teil sitzt super und war mir sofort sympathischer als meine Rucksäcke mit Schulterriemen.

Meine 530-ml-720Degree-Isolierflasche geht problemlos in die Flaschenaufnahme. Zusammen mit meiner 750ml milkyBottle im Flaschenhalter vom Bike reicht mir das für meine Genuss-Touren mit Einkehrschwung von 50 bis 90 km aus.

Das Volumen reicht, was meine persönlichen Umstände betrifft, locker aus. 

In das große Fach bekomme ich - bei Bedarf - meine dünne Pearl Izumi Jacke, ein Ersatz-Shirt und mein Schweiß-Handtuch.

Für den sonstigen Kleinkram:

Powerbank, Kabel, Ersatzbatterie für AXS, etc. reichen die restlichen Taschen auch locker aus.

Für das dicke Abus-Kettenschloss habe ich mir kürzlich das Teil hier gekauft:



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0985LFBMN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s02?ie=UTF8&th=1
		


Die 2650g fallen damit dann am Rücken auch weg, wenn ich glaube, das Schloss mitführen muss.

Meine beiden Vaude-Rucksäcke werde ich aber trotzdem behalten....😉


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Juni 2022)

Kann das Ding auch absolut empfehlen. Nutze es meist zweckentfremdend als Kameratasche und man bekommt wirklich sehr viel, vor allem gut sortiert, verstaut. Läßt sich extrem angenehm tragen, notfalls auch zu einem anderen Rucksack dazu.


----------



## paulipan (27. Juni 2022)

Erkennt jemand von Euch hier nen Haken???





__





						12 Ausgaben Mountainbike + 50 € Gutschein sichern!
					

Affiliate - 12 Ausgaben Mountainbike + 50 € Gutschein




					shop.motorpresse.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (27. Juni 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Erkennt jemand von Euch hier nen Haken???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast ein Abo abgeschlossen und "sie" hoffen dass du das vergisst (zu kündigen).


----------



## paulipan (27. Juni 2022)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Du hast ein Abo abgeschlossen und "sie" hoffen dass du das vergisst (zu kündigen).


Das tu ich nicht  Ich kann ja gleich wieder zum Ende der Laufzeit kündigen - dann vergisst man ja auch nichts...


----------



## toastet (27. Juni 2022)

Motorpresse Stuttgart leider in den letzten Jahren sehr nervig geworden mit Prämien nicht rausrücken, Kündigung nicht bestätigen etc.. Antworten dauern dann gerne mal 4 Wochen und mir fehlen eigentlich immer noch 10 Euro Erstattung von nem Abo was 05/21 startete. Aber irgendwann einfach keinen Bock mehr gehabt die 10. Mail zu schreiben.


----------



## seven21 (27. Juni 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Erkennt jemand von Euch hier nen Haken???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Angebote gibt es immer wieder. Hab mal für ein 2-Jahres Abo einen Synatce Drehmoment-Schlüssel als Abogeschenk bekommen. Damals 125 Euro fürs Abo. War als eigentlich umsonst. Keine Ahnung wie sich das rechnet.


----------



## Pedaldancer (27. Juni 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Die Angebote gibt es immer wieder. Hab mal für ein 2-Jahres Abo einen Synatce Drehmoment-Schlüssel als Abogeschenk bekommen. Damals 125 Euro fürs Abo. War als eigentlich umsonst. Keine Ahnung wie sich das rechnet.


Glaube nicht ,dass die Mountainbike den gleichen Preis für einen Drehmo Schlüssel zahlt wie wir als Private. 
Zum mal so durchblättern joa... so richtig Technik eher wenig, dafür oft Tests von Rädern für Preise, wo die meisten nur den Kopf schütteln.
Und halt auch viel E. Auch wenn es das als eigenes Format auch schon gibt.


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Juni 2022)

Hatte die MTB zum Jubiläum. Für 2 Jahre und eff. 20 Euro. Kündigung war problemlos nach der Zeit.
Die Verdienen nicht nur mit den Abos, auch die Kosten für die geschaltete Werbefläche orientiert sich sicher an der Abo Zahlen. 
Und ich bin mir sicher das Syntace einen Deal mit der Motorpresse eingegangen ist.
Was ganz normal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (27. Juni 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Motorpresse Stuttgart leider in den letzten Jahren sehr nervig geworden mit Prämien nicht rausrücken, Kündigung nicht bestätigen etc.. Antworten dauern dann gerne mal 4 Wochen und mir fehlen eigentlich immer noch 10 Euro Erstattung von nem Abo was 05/21 startete. Aber irgendwann einfach keinen Bock mehr gehabt die 10. Mail zu schreiben.


Kann mich net beschweren, hab vor n paar Monaten auch so n Abo abgeschlossen. Gutschein wurde nach Erhalt der ersten Ausgabe ausgestellt. 
Da ich zur Kündigung nix gefunden hab, hab ich dort angerufen. Zu meinem Erstaunen konnte ich direkt am
Telefon kündigen. 
Also alles in allem seh ich da kein Problem. Wenn man natürlich selbst vergisst zu kündigen, ist doch nicht das Unternehmen Schuld


----------



## paulipan (27. Juni 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Kann mich net beschweren, hab vor n paar Monaten auch so n Abo abgeschlossen. Gutschein wurde nach Erhalt der ersten Ausgabe ausgestellt.
> Da ich zur Kündigung nix gefunden hab, hab ich dort angerufen. Zu meinem Erstaunen konnte ich direkt am
> Telefon kündigen.
> Also alles in allem seh ich da kein Problem. Wenn man natürlich selbst vergisst zu kündigen, ist doch nicht das Unternehmen Schuld


So seh ich`s auch und bin auf "kaufen" gegangen...


----------



## seven21 (27. Juni 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Glaube nicht ,dass die Mountainbike den gleichen Preis für einen Drehmo Schlüssel zahlt wie wir als Private.
> Zum mal so durchblättern joa... so richtig Technik eher wenig, dafür oft Tests von Rädern für Preise, wo die meisten nur den Kopf schütteln.
> Und halt auch viel E. Auch wenn es das als eigenes Format auch schon gibt.


Ja, schon klar, dass die die billiger bekommen. Ist halt trotzdem Zeitung für umsonst gewesen. heute würde ich die auch nicht mehr abonnieren, weil die einfach deutlich zu viel Mofa-Anteil haben. Obwohl es dafür eigentlich extra Magazine gibt. Das bike-magazin oder freeride haben aber auch ganz gute Angebote und sind bei weitem nicht so E lastig. Oder als RR-Fahrer eben die Tour.


----------



## Sub-Zero (27. Juni 2022)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Für die Heimschrauber.
> 10 x Shimano Schaltzug 2100mm für 9,99€
> Also nur 1€ pro Zug, bei Bike Discount.
> 
> 10 kleine Züglein


Hatte ich auch schon mal gesehen und mir überlegt. Aber sind laut Beschreibung keine Edelstahl-Züge.


----------



## Rick7 (27. Juni 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Das tu ich nicht  Ich kann ja gleich wieder zum Ende der Laufzeit kündigen - dann vergisst man ja auch nichts...


Hatte ich auch gerade gemacht, nein kein Haken außer kündigen (und n paar nervige Anrufe danach)


----------



## Permafrost (27. Juni 2022)

Hat da schon mal jemand bestellt?









						Sram PC XX1 Eagle 126 Glieder, 12-fach, PowerLock, rainbow 00.2518.039
					

SRAM Kette PC XX1 Eagle  12-fach PowerLock Verschluss




					lifestylebikes.de


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. Juni 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Erkennt jemand von Euch hier nen Haken???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Bike Bravo
2. C.nyon Hofpostille
... habe 2 gefunden.


----------



## dinopfugs (28. Juni 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Erkennt jemand von Euch hier nen Haken???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prinzipiell nicht. Bestpreis war bisher stellenweise mit in Summe 15€ Zuzahlung.
Habe Roadbike und Tour aktuell auf einer anderen Aktion resultierend für 1€ im Jahr abonniert. Kündigungen nicht vergessen bei sowas!


----------



## BigJohn (28. Juni 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Diese gut ?


ja


----------



## JDEM (28. Juni 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Diese gut ?



Ja, besser als alle Shimano und SRAM Scheiben allemal. Bei mir halten die eine Saison, Bremskraft stimmt und sind 2mm dick. Mit TS kann ich sie nicht vergleichen, weil die nie leiferbar sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Juni 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ja, besser als alle Shimano und SRAM Scheiben allemal. Bei mir halten die eine Saison, Bremskraft stimmt und sind 2mm dick. Mit TS kann ich sie nicht vergleichen, weil die nie leiferbar sind...


Ja, hab zugunsten der Monolitic und der Monolitic Centerlock alle SRAM, Shimano, Trickstuff, Magura-Scheiben weg.


----------



## bashhard (28. Juni 2022)

Hmm brauch auch neue Scheiben für meine Guide. Wie gut funktioniert denn ein pm+20 Adapter zusammen mit Unterlegscheiben um von der 200mm Centerline auf die 203mm Monolitic zu wechseln? Ist die Ausrichtung dann noch akzeptabel? Mit neuen Adaptern rentiert sich das für mich nicht


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Juni 2022)

homerkills schrieb:


> https://eu.oneupcomponents.com/
> 
> 20% mit SUMMER22
> 
> Lieferbarkeit ist allerdings nicht ersichtlich


Damit würde das Alupedal wieder ca.110 kosten, was es eigentlich mal gekostet hat...


----------



## JDEM (29. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Damit würde das Alupedal wieder ca.110 kosten, was es eigentlich mal gekostet hat...



EDC Lite Tool ebenfalls - lohnt sich nicht wirklich


----------



## DerHackbart (29. Juni 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> 15% auf ALLES


Auch auf Tiernahrung?


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Juni 2022)

Dafür ist die 240er Stütze lieferbar und 50€ günstiger als bei BC.


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. Juni 2022)

60€ Extra für den Dropper-Bedienhebel 😳
War der früher nicht bei 40€?


----------



## baconcookie (29. Juni 2022)

oneup hatte ende letzten Jahres mal die Preise angezogen, qualität und p/l ist trotzdem immer noch sehr gut finde ich.
würde hier mal schauen, da ist viele günstiger, hab da zuletzt auch den bash/chainguide v2 bestellt






						Suchergebnisse
					

Suchergebnisse




					www.lordgun.de


----------



## danimaniac (29. Juni 2022)

homerkills schrieb:


> https://eu.oneupcomponents.com/
> 
> 20% mit SUMMER22
> 
> Lieferbarkeit ist allerdings nicht ersichtlich


gibt den Rabatt auch NICHT auf Alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (29. Juni 2022)

Wieso sind die Versandkosten im Oneup-Onlineshop so hoch? Ich wollte mir gerne die EDC Pump bestellen, aber 18 EUR VSK ist ja Wahnsinn!


----------



## NewK (29. Juni 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Auch auf Tiernahrung?


Auf alles ohne Stecker!
Pro Tip: ✂️ mitnehmen!


----------



## baconcookie (29. Juni 2022)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Wieso sind die Versandkosten im Oneup-Onlineshop so hoch? Ich wollte mir gerne die EDC Pump bestellen, aber 18 EUR VSK ist ja Wahnsinn!


kommt nicht aus Deutschland sondern den Niederlanden, trotzdem zu hoch


----------



## danimaniac (29. Juni 2022)

Ich hab gerade nix für den Versand bezahlt.
Hatte 88,9€
Hast du denn ersten Eintrag übersehen?
Pumpe geht doch ohne


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (29. Juni 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Pumpe geht doch ohne


Aber nur mit dem ursprünglichen Preis, mit Kot rutscht's unter die versandkostensfreien 65€.

Wollte mir eigentlich noch nen Threadless Carrier fürs Hardtail holen, mit Versand + Rabatt isses aber immernoch teurer als der Normalpreis bei bc.


----------



## Wip3r (29. Juni 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Hmm brauch auch neue Scheiben für meine Guide. Wie gut funktioniert denn ein pm+20 Adapter zusammen mit Unterlegscheiben um von der 200mm Centerline auf die 203mm Monolitic zu wechseln? Ist die Ausrichtung dann noch akzeptabel? Mit neuen Adaptern rentiert sich das für mich nicht


Bei mir läuft die Formula Monolitic mit einer Guide und einem 20mm Adapter am Vorderrad ohne Probleme. 1,5mm Unterlegscheiben waren direkt beim Galfer Adapter dabei. Am Hinterrad hat bei der selben Kombi der Bremssattel minimal an der Scheibe geschliffen. Dort musste nochmal eine Unterlegscheibe zusätzlich unter den Sattel. Ansonsten laufen die Scheiben unauffällig gut. Schleifbild bisher auch unauffällig. Bike ist ein Tyee AL 2020 was allerdings auch manchmal etwas Probleme mit den Toleranzen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (29. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Damit würde das Alupedal wieder ca.110 kosten, was es eigentlich mal gekostet hat...


Pedale bei Alltricks nochn bissl billiger gerade...








						Paar Pales OneUp Aluminium Blue um     109,99 € statt     139,50 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de


----------



## Zaskarpeter (29. Juni 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Aber nur mit dem ursprünglichen Preis, mit Kot rutscht's unter die versandkostensfreien 65€.
> 
> Wollte mir eigentlich noch nen Threadless Carrier fürs Hardtail holen, mit Versand + Rabatt isses aber immernoch teurer als der Normalpreis bei bc.


Meine Teile waren nach Abzug bei 62,80 € und ohne VSK.


----------



## suoixon (29. Juni 2022)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Dafür ist die 240er Stütze lieferbar und 50€ günstiger als bei BC.


Dann Bestprice bei BC anfragen!


danimaniac schrieb:


> gibt den Rabatt auch NICHT auf Alles!
> Anhang anzeigen 1507866


Jo, aufs WLRM TShirt gibts auch nix


----------



## danimaniac (29. Juni 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Jo, aufs WLRM TShirt gibts auch nix


aber auf's Tanktop  ... genial


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> E13 LG1 Race S/S Downhill 29" Reifen. Ich habe die etwas leichtere Version und der geht echt gut bei den derzeitigen trockenen Verhältnissen. Für 30,- kann man den schon mal probieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1499512


Neueste Ereignisse lassen mich meine Aussage revidieren. Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Ich bin mit Insert gefahren.


----------



## davez (29. Juni 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Neueste Ereignisse lassen mich meine Aussage revidieren. Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Ich bin mit Insert gefahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1508004Anhang anzeigen 1508005


Liegt an der Maxima, zu stark gebremst 😉
🤣


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Liegt an der Maxima, zu stark gebremst 😉
> 🤣


War die DRT am HR.


----------



## Wip3r (29. Juni 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Neueste Ereignisse lassen mich meine Aussage revidieren. Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Ich bin mit Insert gefahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1508004Anhang anzeigen 1508005


Und du hast nixs bemerkt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juni 2022)

Wip3r schrieb:


> Und du hast nixs bemerkt?


Nein. Erst, als ich nach der Abfahrt nach hinten schaute, weil die Luft etwas zu wenig war.


----------



## Jaerrit (29. Juni 2022)

Hier greift dann wieder die alte Weisheit: „Watt nix kostet is auch nix“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (29. Juni 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ja, besser als alle Shimano und SRAM Scheiben allemal. Bei mir halten die eine Saison, Bremskraft stimmt und sind 2mm dick. Mit TS kann ich sie nicht vergleichen, weil die nie leiferbar sind...





JohSch schrieb:


> Ja, hab zugunsten der Monolitic und der Monolitic Centerlock alle SRAM, Shimano, Trickstuff, Magura-Scheiben weg.


Hat jemand den Vergleich zu Magura Storm HC. - Die fahre ich aktuell und bin soweit eigentlich zufreiden.


----------



## Jaerrit (29. Juni 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Vergleich zu Magura Storm HC. - Die fahre ich aktuell und bin soweit eigentlich zufreiden.


Leider nein, aber die Monolitic habe ich (ja ok hatte) an 2 (jetzt 1) Bike, und sie sind sehr sehr gut 😊 Storm ohne HC hatte ich auch schon, würde sie als „gleichauf“ klassifizieren… Jedenfalls gut stabil und nicht nach jeder etwas härteren Bremsung am singen


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Juni 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Vergleich zu Magura Storm HC. - Die fahre ich aktuell und bin soweit eigentlich zufreiden.


Genau das dachte ich auch und deswegen bestell ich.....nix!😃


----------



## imun (29. Juni 2022)

TS-8 Zentrierständer
					

Einfach gut – Park Tools TS-8 Zentrierständer für Hobbymechaniker. Das innovative verschiebbare Ausfallende ermöglicht unabhängig von der Nabenbreite (bis zu 170 mm) ein schnelles Einspannen des Laufrads. Das...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Kann der was?


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Juni 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ja, besser als alle Shimano und SRAM Scheiben allemal. Bei mir halten die eine Saison, Bremskraft stimmt und sind 2mm dick. Mit TS kann ich sie nicht vergleichen, weil die nie leiferbar sind...


Die Formula Monolitic sind aber keine 2mm dick, sondern nur 1,8mm.  
Die Trickstuff Dächle HD sind 2,0mm stark und minimal leichter. 
Vom P/L sind die Formula trotzdem sehr gut. 


JohSch schrieb:


> Ja, hab zugunsten der Monolitic und der Monolitic Centerlock alle SRAM, Shimano, Trickstuff, Magura-Scheiben weg.


Gab es Probleme mit den Trickstuff Scheiben?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. Juni 2022)

Seit neuestem lt Forum schon. Was BC schickt, mal schauen.

Natürlich, hat geklingelt und gequietscht wie Sau. Wie jeder weiß und auch MrTrickstuff schon oft geschrieben hat, hängt sowas aber vom Zusammenspiel der versch. Komponenten ab. Also brauchen jetzt nicht 5 Fanboys Gegenbeispiele schreiben.


----------



## Jaerrit (30. Juni 2022)

Also ich hab schon von Leuten gehört, bei denen haben die sang- und klanglos funktioniert


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Juni 2022)

@JohSch Es gab ja tatsächlich mal einen Rückruf bei den TS Bremsscheiben, das waren aber keine Dächle HD gewesen, sondern die UL ultraleicht, die dann tlwse gerissen sind. 
Meine Formula Monolitic sind demnächst durch, von daher wollte ich mal was neues ausprobieren, zumal es die TS HD hier als Schnäppchen gegeben hat.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (30. Juni 2022)

Pro Elite Montageständer
					

RoadBIKE 01/2020 Test: "Standfest: Montageständer"  Testergebnis: Testsieger & Überragend (93 Pkt.)               Bike 02/2019 Test: "In der Klemme: Montageständer"  Testergebnis: Testsieger & Super...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Ist das der Gute mit der besseren Halterung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maed0711 (30. Juni 2022)

. Sorry, falsch.


----------



## Frodijak (30. Juni 2022)

...


----------



## Cockrock (30. Juni 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Pro Elite Montageständer
> 
> 
> RoadBIKE 01/2020 Test: "Standfest: Montageständer"  Testergebnis: Testsieger & Überragend (93 Pkt.)               Bike 02/2019 Test: "In der Klemme: Montageständer"  Testergebnis: Testsieger & Super...
> ...


Ja


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Juni 2022)

Man kann auch einfach immer die Steckachse in die Nabe stecken, dann spart man sich den Adapter.



Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Es gab ja tatsächlich mal einen Rückruf bei den TS Bremsscheiben, das waren aber keine Dächle HD gewesen, sondern die UL ultraleicht, die dann tlwse gerissen sind.



Gab es auch schon bei den schweren Scheiben, da war die Dicke nicht gleichmäßig über die ganze Scheibe. Fuhr sich wie ein ABS.


----------



## JDEM (30. Juni 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die Formula Monolitic sind aber keine 2mm dick, sondern nur 1,8mm.
> Die Trickstuff Dächle HD sind 2,0mm stark und minimal leichter.
> Vom P/L sind die Formula trotzdem sehr gut.
> 
> Gab es Probleme mit den Trickstuff Scheiben?



Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die dicker als 1,8mm sind, sonst würde die Verschleißgrenze von 1,75mm keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## boblike (30. Juni 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Pro Elite Montageständer
> 
> 
> RoadBIKE 01/2020 Test: "Standfest: Montageständer"  Testergebnis: Testsieger & Überragend (93 Pkt.)               Bike 02/2019 Test: "In der Klemme: Montageständer"  Testergebnis: Testsieger & Super...
> ...


Gab es vor kurzem bei Amazon für 180.
Aber da habe ich gefühlt fast 2 Jahre darauf gewartet.
Selten unter 230 gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (30. Juni 2022)

boblike schrieb:


> Gab es vor kurzem bei Amazon für 180.
> Aber da habe ich gefühlt fast 2 Jahre darauf gewartet.
> Selten unter 230 gesehen.


Hab den bei Amazon auch für 180 gekauft mit ewiger Wartezeit auf dieses Angebot



Frodijak schrieb:


> Zum Zentrierständer TS-8 ob der was kann.
> 
> Ich hab ihn seit Jahren in Benutzung. Finde ich völlig ausreichend. Stellt aber sicher eine Minimalanforderung dar. Fürs mittig zentrieren z.B. muss man halt immer wechselseitig umspannen.
> 
> ...



Gestern noch für 119€, deshalb die Frage


----------



## ma1208 (30. Juni 2022)

Die sind meines Wissens nach glatt 2 mm dick. 


_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die dicker als 1,8mm sind, sonst würde die Verschleißgrenze von 1,75mm keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## danimaniac (30. Juni 2022)

Bei Rose im Shop sind sie mit "ca 1,8mm" angegeben.
Aber vielleicht hat die ja einer am Rad und kann einfach mal nachmessen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (30. Juni 2022)

Eigenlich sollten die Monolite eine Dicke von 1,95mm haben. Daher auch die min. Dicke von 1,75mm. Am wochenende könnte ich aber meine 203mm nachmessen.


----------



## Cockrock (30. Juni 2022)

Was ist denn bei euch  Vögeln falsch verkabelt? 😀

😂


----------



## Jaerrit (30. Juni 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht hat die ja einer am Rad und kann einfach mal nachmessen.


Ja und Nein


----------



## Duke_do (30. Juni 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Eigenlich sollten die Monolite eine Dicke von 1,95mm haben. Daher auch die min. Dicke von 1,75mm. Am wochenende könnte ich aber meine 203mm nachmessen.


Habe meine von BC eben bekommen. Messschieber (analog) sagt 1.8 mm (kann ebentuell 0.05 mehr sein, auf keinen Fall 2.0)

Das bedeutet von 1.8 auf Verschleißgrenze 1.75 eine Woche Alpen, dann ist sie durch.

Meine TS HD hätten dann ein vielfaches an Standzeit, ärger mich gerade etwas, da ich von 2.0 mm ausgegangen bin.


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juni 2022)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Habe meine von BC eben bekommen. Messschieber (analog) sagt 1.8 mm (kann ebentuell 0.05 mehr sein, auf keinen Fall 2.0)
> 
> Das bedeutet von 1.8 auf Verschleißgrenze 1.75 eine Woche Alpen, dann ist sie durch.
> 
> Meine TS HD hätten dann ein vielfaches an Standzeit, ärger mich gerade etwas, da ich von 2.0 mm ausgegangen bin.


Fahre ich schon länger, waren alle 1.8 dick.


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Juni 2022)

FORMULA Bremsscheibe Monolitic einteilig 6-Loch | 160 mm - SONDERANGE, 10,00 €
					

FORMULA Bremsscheibe Monolitic einteilig 6-Loch | 160 mm - Sonderangebot Das Design der Formula Monolitic 6-Loch vereint alle "must have" Features die man s




					r2-bike.com
				



Formula Monolotic Bremsscheibe 160 mm, ohne OV, für 10 Euro. 
Achtung - nur 1,8mm stark - ist aber auch original so.


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Juni 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die dicker als 1,8mm sind, sonst würde die Verschleißgrenze von 1,75mm keinen Sinn ergeben.


Ich hab selber die Monolitic am Rad, mit 160 und 180 mm Durchmesser. Beide hatten 1,8 mm Stärke im Neuzustand, selbst gemessen.
Das steht übrigens so auch in den technischen Daten u.a. bei r2.


Radical_53 schrieb:


> Gab es auch schon bei den schweren Scheiben, da war die Dicke nicht gleichmäßig über die ganze Scheibe. Fuhr sich wie ein ABS.


Ich hab die mal fix durchgemessen, scheint unauffällig zu sein. Aber danke für diesen Hinweis. 


Raumfahrer schrieb:


> FORMULA Bremsscheibe Monolitic einteilig 6-Loch | 160 mm - SONDERANGE, 10,00 €
> 
> 
> FORMULA Bremsscheibe Monolitic einteilig 6-Loch | 160 mm - Sonderangebot Das Design der Formula Monolitic 6-Loch vereint alle "must have" Features die man s
> ...


Edit meint: wenn man genauer bei r2 schaut, dann gibt es mehrere Versionen, also auch tatsächlich noch mit 2,0mm und wahrscheinlich die ältere Version mit 1,8mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (30. Juni 2022)

Hier steht 2 mm. Wahrscheinlich gibt es wieder verschiedene Versionen und keiner weiß irgendwas genaues. 








						FORMULA Bremsscheibe Monolitic einteilig 6-Loch | 160 mm, 17,50 €
					

FORMULA Bremsscheibe Monolitic einteilig 6-Loch | 160 mm Das neue Design der Formula Bremsscheiben vereint alle "must have" Features in einer Scheibe Nicht




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. Juni 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Hier steht 2 mm. Wahrscheinlich gibt es wieder verschiedene Versionen und keiner weiß irgendwas genaues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die werden das wohl vermutlich geändert haben. Bei meinen alten Monolitic Bremsscheiben(ca 2,5Jahre alt)sind es definitiv 1,8mm gewesen.
Die Frage ist dann, welche Version man von bc bekommt.


----------



## morph027 (30. Juni 2022)

Ich hab meine schon zu Hause liegen, ich mess dann mal nach, wenn es bis dahin keiner tut


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (30. Juni 2022)

boblike schrieb:


> Gab es vor kurzem bei Amazon für 180.
> Aber da habe ich gefühlt fast 2 Jahre darauf gewartet.
> Selten unter 230 gesehen.


Aktuell als Gebraucht wie Neu für 159,99€zu haben.


----------



## freetourer (30. Juni 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Aktuell als Gebraucht wie Neu für 159,99€zu haben.



Um was gehts überhaupt?


----------



## Osama (30. Juni 2022)

Ständer zumongtieren...


----------



## morph027 (30. Juni 2022)

Formula haben 1.8mm

Auf der Packung steht 2018....


----------



## bashhard (30. Juni 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Formula haben 1.8mm
> 
> Auf der Packung steht 2018....


Schade, dann sind die wahrscheinlich nicht das erhoffte Upgrade zu Centerline Scheiben.
Und die Produktbilder bei bc passen auch nicht, die zeigen Scheiben mit ner Verschleißgrenze von 1,75mm


----------



## morph027 (30. Juni 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Schade, dann sind die wahrscheinlich nicht das erhoffte Upgrade zu Centerline Scheiben.
> Und die Produktbilder bei bc passen auch nicht, die zeigen Scheiben mit ner Verschleißgrenze von 1,75mm


Verschleissgrenze steht auch 1,75 drauf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bashhard (30. Juni 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Verschleissgrenze steht auch 1,75 drauf ...


Nachm Einbremsen also direkt wieder austauschen oder was


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Juli 2022)

Also so langsam sollte Bike-Components mal wieder mit den VK-frei Gutscheinen aufhören, die kommen mit dem versenden ja nicht mehr nach, vorgestern lagernde Ware bestellt, noch nicht versandt 🥸


----------



## BatCountry (1. Juli 2022)

Mist, bin immer einen Tag zu spät dran. Hab noch nen Haufen Kleinzeug im Warenkorb liegen und meine Recon hätte auch mal das Servicekit nötig ... :/


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Juli 2022)

BatCountry schrieb:


> Mist, bin immer einen Tag zu spät dran. Hab noch nen Haufen Kleinzeug im Warenkorb liegen und meine Recon hätte auch mal das Servicekit nötig ... :/





allrobbe schrieb:


> bike-components.de
> versandkostenfrei:
> 
> 77L3FDQ3


👆🏻🤓

Edit sagt: Kot abgelaufen 🤬


----------



## BatCountry (1. Juli 2022)

Weiß schon, der war ja aber gestern bereits wieder abgelaufen ...


----------



## imun (1. Juli 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Also so langsam sollte Bike-Components mal wieder mit den VK-frei Gutscheinen aufhören, die kommen mit dem versenden ja nicht mehr nach, vorgestern lagernde Ware bestellt, noch nicht versandt 🥸


Ich Kauf da bald auch nix mehr Versandkostenfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allrobbe (1. Juli 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> 👆🏻🤓
> 
> Edit sagt: Kot abgelaufen 🤬


Spannend.
Hab den mit einem price-alert vor Monaten bekommen und heute mit einem anderen price-alert verwendet. Das mit dem Pop-up-Vodoo hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert um einen zu bekommen. Deshalb habe ich gerne die von anderen Postern bereit gestellten Codes verwendet und wollte einmal einen zurück geben. Tut leid wenn er nicht funktioniert.


----------



## xrated (1. Juli 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Also so langsam sollte Bike-Components mal wieder mit den VK-frei Gutscheinen aufhören, die kommen mit dem versenden ja nicht mehr nach, vorgestern lagernde Ware bestellt, noch nicht versandt 🥸


wo kommen die eigentlich her? Wenn man da was liest immer schon abgelaufen...


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Juli 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> wo kommen die eigentlich her? Wenn man da was liest immer schon abgelaufen...


Grob zusammengefasst:
Entweder Du penetrierst hier und/oder im Gutscheinthread die Leute mit Anfragen a la „Wo BC VK Kot“ u.ä., am besten mit einem möglichst kreativen Meme,
oder
Du pimmelst auf deren Seite rum, am besten mit gelöschte Cookies, legst was in den Warenkorb und guckst ob irgendwas passiert. Dann gehst mal wieder auf ne andere Seite, dann wieder auf BC usw. Mit Glück erscheint dann irgendwann so ein Kot. oder
Du abonnierst den Gutscheinfadne, da postet eigentlich immer mal wer nen VKfreiKot und oder kreative Memes und greift dafür im Gegenzug drölfzigtausend Likes der Community ab
Weitere Möglichkeiten fallen mir adhoc leider auch nicht ein 🥸


----------



## freetourer (1. Juli 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Grob zusammengefasst:
> Entweder Du penetrierst hier und/oder im Gutscheinthread die Leute mit Anfragen a la „Wo BC VK Kot“ u.ä., am besten mit einem möglichst kreativen Meme,
> oder
> Du pimmelst auf deren Seite rum, am besten mit gelöschte Cookies, legst was in den Warenkorb und guckst ob irgendwas passiert. Dann gehst mal wieder auf ne andere Seite, dann wieder auf BC usw. Mit Glück erscheint dann irgendwann so ein Kot. oder
> ...



Ich würde ergänzen wollen:

Man spart sich den ganzen Driss seine Konsum-Ausgaben um weitere 3,95 drücken zu wollen und überlegt sich vielleicht zwei mal ob man jedes noch so kleinpreisige Einzelteil durch halb Deutschland karren lassen muss weil es ja eben (vermeintlich) versandkostenfrei geliefert wird.

Versandkostenfrei gibt es (oh - welch Überraschung) eigentlich eh nicht. Die Kosten entstehen ja trotzdem und werden so oder so halt einkalkuliert/umgelegt, .... whatever und so sorgt ein jeder (Kleinteile-)Besteller dafür das ebenjene Kosten anderweitig zum Tragen kommen.


----------



## BatCountry (1. Juli 2022)

Grundsätzlich richtig, finde vor allem diese heutige Rücksendementalität ziemlich kacke. Allerdings, kommt man jemals unter ner Kiste für 50-60 € weg? Ich jedenfalls kaum, deswegen fände ich's für ne Bestellung okay (werde den Kram auch komplett behalten, sofern keine Defekte). Wie immer ist irgendwas dabei, das ich anderswo nicht bekomme, sonst würd ich gleich dort ordern und insgesamt trotz Versandkosten beim anderen Händler nicht mehr bezahlen ... seufz


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Juli 2022)

Was heißt eigentlich dieses "Kot"?


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Juli 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Was heißt eigentlich dieses "Kot"?


Na Kot, so wie bei Gutscheinkot oder Rabattkot. Manchmal gibt es in Hotels auch Türen mit Kot oder beim Tresor 🤷🏼‍♂️ Ah, oder bei EC-Kartenzahlung auch… Jetzt klar?


----------



## Blaubarschbub (1. Juli 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, ich hätte hier schon alles sinnloses gelesen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Juli 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Na Kot, so wie bei Gutscheinkot oder Rabattkot. Manchmal gibt es in Hotels auch Türen mit Kot oder beim Tresor 🤷🏼‍♂️ Ah, oder bei EC-Kartenzahlung auch… Jetzt klar?


Jupp, jetzt hab ich es geschnallt..bedankt


----------



## eXtremeCostumez (1. Juli 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Magura 9P Belag um 9,9€
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1185817.html


Wahrscheinlich eine Sau blöde Frage, aber wie ich das sehe sollen die 9P ja in die MT7 passen. Ich fahr aktuell 8P/8R, also zweigeteilt mit der Befestigungsschraube - bei dem 9er Belägen entfallen die Befestigungsschrauben einfach oder versteh ich das grade einfach nicht? 

Danke und Gruß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (1. Juli 2022)

eXtremeCostumez schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eine Sau blöde Frage, aber wie ich das sehe sollen die 9P ja in die MT7 passen. Ich fahr aktuell 8P/8R, also zweigeteilt mit der Befestigungsschraube - bei dem 9er Belägen entfallen die Befestigungsschrauben einfach oder versteh ich das grade einfach nicht?
> 
> Danke und Gruß,



Ja genau! Ist dann der einteilige Belag wie ihn auch die Mt5 hat...


----------



## DonAndrej (1. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich muss hier mal ein wenig Dampf ablassen über die Praktiken von fahrrad.de, die mMn eine Betrügerfirma nicht besser machen könnte. 

Da mein MTB vor einem halben Jahr aus dem privaten Kellerabteil geklaut wurde, wollte ich mir nun doch ein neues Mountainbike zulegen und habe mich dann nach einer Recherche zw. zwei Modellen entscheiden müssen. Canyon Stoic 3 und Marin San Quentin 2 (Special Edition). Beide kosten gerade 1199€ bei Canyon direkt bzw. im Sale bei eben fahrrad.de.

Ich entschied mich für das SQ2, obwohl ich die Schaltung, der Dropper, die Geometrie und vor allem die Optic beim Canyon ein Stückchen besser/passender finde. Seis drum, war dann halt so.

Gründe für das MSQ2:
a) Ich ein einfach zu beeinflussender Mensch und kaufe oft nach dem Motto "Rabatt ist besser als kein Rabatt" und
b) Der entscheidende Punkt: Die Lieferzeit - Während Canyon eine realistische Zeitangabe gibt und verspricht Ende August zu liefern, stand bei fahrrad.de "Standard 4-6 Tage", natürlich mit einem kleinen "ab" davor. 

Nun sind vier Tage um und eine Versandbestätigung kam nicht, das Versprechen "wenn Sie vor 16 Uhr kaufen, erfolgt der Versand am nächsten Tag" kann man auch vergessen. - Die Versandbestätigung erwarte ich nun so schnell auch nicht, wenn man den Kommentaren bei testberichte.de, facebook und anderen Plattformen glauben mag.

Ok, dann überlegen den Kauf doch abzubrechen: Und hier geht der Mist weiter - Das ist nämlich auf der Webseite direkt nicht (mehr) möglich, weil fahrrad.de den Status sofort auf "teilweise geliefert" umstellt und damit geht die direkte Storno nicht mehr. 

Ich lese auf den o.g. Seiten, dass Leute schon seit 3 Wochen und mehr in dieser Situation sind und bekomme etwas Panik. 

Belogen über den Versand, Geld weg, Support-Tickets werden nicht bearbeitet, Hotline nicht erreichbar und keine Möglichkeit zu stornieren.

Am meisten k*tzt mich neben der Stornogeschichte einfach an, dass sie immer mit den Rabatten und der Verfügbarkeit bzw. dem Service werben und dabei so dreist lügen. Wir wissen, dass die Situation seit Corona schwierig ist, aber so dreist zu lügen geht mMn gar nicht. Egal, wie die Geschichte ausgeht, ich werde dort nicht mehr bestellen, da mir solche Praktiken echt auf den Magen hauen.

Eine Frage: Ich habe per Paypal gezahlt, würde dort eine Reklamierung/Geldrückerstattung bei einem so hohen Betrag problemlos funktionieren, wenn sich die Situation auch in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen nicht ändert?


----------



## thissnow (1. Juli 2022)

DonAndrej schrieb:


> Nun sind vier Tage um und eine Versandbestätigung kam nicht, das Versprechen "wenn Sie vor 16 Uhr kaufen, erfolgt der Versand am nächsten Tag" kann man auch vergessen. - Die Versandbestätigung erwarte ich nun so schnell auch nicht, wenn man den Kommentaren bei testberichte.de, facebook und anderen Plattformen glauben mag.


Du hast also am Dienstag bestellt? Und es ist noch keine Versandbestätigung gekommen bei einer geschätzten Lieferzeit von 4-6 Werktagen? So ne Frechheit, hättest mal lieber bei Propain bestellt


----------



## DonAndrej (1. Juli 2022)

thissnow schrieb:


> Du hast also am Dienstag bestellt? Und es ist noch keine Versandbestätigung gekommen bei einer geschätzten Lieferzeit von 4-6 Werktagen? So ne Frechheit, hättest mal lieber bei Propain bestellt


 Ich weiß, dass ich noch überreagiere. Aber wenn mir aber Seite gesagt wird, dass der Versand am nächsten Tag erfolgt, finde ichs doof. So. ^^ Außerdem ist mit den 4-6 Tagen die Lieferung gemeint und nicht, dass es dann versendet wird.

Der Betrag ist für mich halt nicht ohne derzeit und ich habe wohl zu viel auf Testberichten gelesen. ^^

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich: Was tut man in so einem Fall, wenn es sich wirklich Wochen ziehen sollte und ich stornieren will? Wir sind schließlich im Laberthread.


----------



## ehrles8 (1. Juli 2022)

DonAndrej schrieb:


> Wir sind schließlich im Laberthread.


Zum Thema *Schnäppchen* 😄...
Füße stillhalten bis Dienstag und wenn's dann nicht versendet wurde einfach mal den Kundenservice anrufen. Mails haben die schon genug im Teampostfach.


----------



## LukE85 (5. Juli 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Richtig, gibt es schon Monate und bei mir nach wie vor auch auf reduzierte Ware   .
> 
> 30% bei ION
> 
> ...


ION ist aber sinnlos, die UVP's sind so hochgeschraubt, da kommt man in jedem Schop günstiger weg.


----------



## danimaniac (5. Juli 2022)

LukE85 schrieb:


> ION ist aber sinnlos, die UVP's sind so hochgeschraubt, da kommt man in jedem Schop günstiger weg.


Bei Schuhen geht's...


----------



## Drahtacus (5. Juli 2022)

LukE85 schrieb:


> ION ist aber sinnlos, die UVP's sind so hochgeschraubt, da kommt man in jedem Schop günstiger weg.



Dann nimmste den:



Svartaperlan schrieb:


> 1D4A6E76 versuch den


 Der geht auf alles. Easy.


----------



## xlacherx (5. Juli 2022)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Corporate Benefits (jaja, ....)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1511368


Gibt besseres. 
Zum Beispiel Adidas / five ten 40% auf uvp und 20% auf bereits reduziertes. 
Maciag offroad war auch schon mit 15% dabei. 
Conti war auch schon mit 40% dabei. Von daher haut das nicht von Hocker 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ehrles8 (5. Juli 2022)

Der 10% Fahrrad.de Gutschein ist leider nicht mehr auf CB abrufbar. In Kombination mit einem Komoot Premium-Abo (10% auf alles) kam man in den letzten Monaten auf richtig gute Preise.


----------



## xlacherx (5. Juli 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Der 10% Fahrrad.de Gutschein ist leider nicht mehr auf CB abrufbar. In Kombination mit einem Komoot Premium-Abo (10% auf alles) kam man in den letzten Monaten auf richtig gute Preise.


Aber es geht trotzdem allgemein wieder in die richtige Richtung mit den Preisen. 
Bei bmo 20% auf orbea Rise und occam ist schon echt gut. 
Bei meinem stammhändler bekomm ich nicht viel mehr, und bei bmo war n passendes Rad direkt lagernd 👌


----------



## youdontknow (5. Juli 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Gibt besseres.
> Zum Beispiel Adidas / five ten 40% auf uvp und 20% auf bereits reduziertes.


Auf Five Ten Schuhe konnte ich noch nie den Rabatt anwenden, wahrscheinlich komplett ausgenommen.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Juli 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Conti war auch schon mit 40% dabei


Korrekt, aber es war nie auch nur ein ansatzweise interessanter Reifen lieferbar, vermutlich haben die trotz 40% darüber nicht einen Reifen verkauft 🤣


----------



## LukE85 (5. Juli 2022)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> Dann nimmste den:
> 
> 
> Der geht auf alles. Easy.


Bringt mir ja auch nix weil die UVP astronomisch hoch ist und jeder Shop bereits 40% niedriger liegt. Ausser der code bringt 50% +


----------



## steve73 (5. Juli 2022)

Bitte den ganzen Blödsinn in den Laberthread schieben (auch mein Statement).
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (5. Juli 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Bitte den ganzen Blödsinn in den Laberthread schieben (auch mein Statement).
> Danke.


hää? wurde dein beitrag hier her geschoben oder hast dich vertan? is doch der Laber Thread


----------



## goldencore (5. Juli 2022)

Kafkaeskes zur Mittagszeit...


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Juli 2022)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1511751
> ​​Dorado II Brillenset für 60,21€ + 3,90€ Versand​Code: 54067AF4
> 
> 
> ...


Gutschein geht nicht (mehr).


----------



## Soean (6. Juli 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Aber es geht trotzdem allgemein wieder in die richtige Richtung mit den Preisen.
> Bei bmo 20% auf orbea Rise und occam ist schon echt gut.
> Bei meinem stammhändler bekomm ich nicht viel mehr, und bei bmo war n passendes Rad direkt lagernd 👌



Wie wo 20% auf das rise?


----------



## youdontknow (6. Juli 2022)

@Soean Bei BMO mit Code OCRI20ORBEA


----------



## xlacherx (6. Juli 2022)

Soean schrieb:


> Wie wo 20% auf das rise?


Musst halt jedes einzelne durch klicken und schauen ob was lagernd ist


----------



## Mehrendorff (6. Juli 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Gutschein geht nicht (mehr).


Schade, genau das hätte ich gut gebrauchen können.


----------



## pmbarney (7. Juli 2022)

bernhard_s schrieb:


> Garmin Edge 1040 > 569,99 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber nicht bestellbar....


----------



## bernhard_s (7. Juli 2022)

pmbarney schrieb:


> aber nicht bestellbar....


Sorry.....da ich gestern bei den Kleinanzeigen einen für 505 Euro gekauft habe, habe ich nicht überprüft ob man den in den Warenkorb legen kann.

Mir wäre der Preis auch noch zu teuer gewesen.


----------



## M_Dugy (7. Juli 2022)

Hat jmd. einen BC Rabatt-Code über?
Gern per Mail,

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbgrollon (7. Juli 2022)

Jaa... .  Hast du auch eine emailadresse?


----------



## M_Dugy (7. Juli 2022)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Jaa... .  Hast du auch eine emailadresse?


Hast ne pn - thx


----------



## HabeDEhre (7. Juli 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Evoc FR Blackline 20l 150,-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja... hier für 120...








						EVOC FR Trail Blackline Rucksack 20l schwarz
					

Beschreibung     EVOC FR Trail Blackline Rucksack 20l schwarz (black)            Evocs Blackline-Rucksäcke stehen für die perfekte Kombination aus…




					outdoor-repel.de


----------



## Blacksheep87 (8. Juli 2022)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Von MyDeals geklaut; Nukeproof Horizon Pro mit dem Code Clear2022 um und bei 66€
> Find ich echt gut. Ich habe noch über 100€ bezahlt und bin zufrieden.


Der Preis macht auch was er will
Bei dir 66€
Bei mir beim ersten mal link anklicken 76€ und jetzt 70,61€
🤣


----------



## fx:flow (8. Juli 2022)

Kann denn BITTE ENDLICH ein MODERATOR hier direkt in der ÜBERSCHRIFT einen direkten HINWEIS, dass hier "KEINE FRAGEN, DISKUSSIONEN" rein sollen, HINZUFÜGEN?

Ständig geht hier der Alarm an, weil niemand andere Themennamen abgleicht. Und die Mods verschieben den müll einfach nur, statt das mal zu ändern.


----------



## danimaniac (8. Juli 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Kann denn BITTE ENDLICH ein MODERATOR hier direkt in der ÜBERSCHRIFT einen direkten HINWEIS, dass hier "KEINE FRAGEN, DISKUSSIONEN" rein sollen, HINZUFÜGEN?
> 
> Ständig geht hier der Alarm an, weil niemand andere Themennamen abgleicht. Und die Mods verschieben den müll einfach nur, statt das mal zu ändern.


hier gehört das hin. Schon wieder Fehlalarm! Toll gemacht


----------



## HabeDEhre (8. Juli 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Ständig geht hier der Alarm an


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Juli 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Kann denn BITTE ENDLICH ein MODERATOR hier direkt in der ÜBERSCHRIFT einen direkten HINWEIS, dass hier "KEINE FRAGEN, DISKUSSIONEN" rein sollen, HINZUFÜGEN?
> 
> Ständig geht hier der Alarm an, weil niemand andere Themennamen abgleicht. Und die Mods verschieben den müll einfach nur, statt das mal zu ändern.


Das ist ja mal ne gute Idee!


----------



## danimaniac (8. Juli 2022)

Und schon passiert.
Lieben Dank an die Moderation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Juli 2022)

hab bei gestern bei bruegelmann bestellt, per paypal als gast, Geld ist raus - Bestellbestätigung habe ich bisher nicht erhalten ... dauert das bei denen mittlerweile so lange  oder ist da was schief gelaufen.

Unter dem Punkt "Warum habe ich keine Bestellung erhalten" steht zwar bis 48h ... aber das hat früher nie so lange gedauert.









						Warum habe ich keine Bestellbestätigung erhalten?
					

Sobald du den Kassenvorgang abgeschlossen hast, wird eine Bestätigungsseite mit deiner Bestellnummer angezeigt. Außerdem erhältst du eine Bestellbestätigung per E-Mail mit einer Zusammenfassung der Bestelldaten, einschließlich deiner Bestellnumme...




					hilfe.bruegelmann.de
				




Das dort verlinkte Kontaktformular geht nicht, jetzt weiss ich nicht was ich machen soll, das Angebot ist bis zum 11.7 begrenzt.

EDIT :Haha, gerade eine Versandbestätigung bekommen ... man muss nur hier meckern


----------



## slowbeat (8. Juli 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Ständig geht hier der Alarm an, weil niemand andere Themennamen abgleicht.


Wenn es Dich nervt:





Deswegen so einen Rumpelstilzchentanz aufzuführen ist ja wirklich oberalbern.


----------



## fx:flow (8. Juli 2022)

Hm?  Ich bin jetzt nicht allzu nah an einem Weinkrampf. 

Edit: nun in Vergangenheitsform:
War ja über die letzten Monate und Jahre ein wiederkehrendes Problem. Habe mich gefragt, ob ihr Bock auf dauerndes Beitragsgeschiebe habt oder weshalb man das nicht längst fix hinzugefügt hat.
Danke fürs Hinzufügen.


----------



## ylfcm (8. Juli 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> War ja über die letzten Monate und Jahre ein wiederkehrendes Problem. Habe mich gefragt, ob ihr Bock auf dauerndes Beitragsgeschiebe habt oder weshalb man das nicht längst fix hinzugefügt hat.
> Danke fürs Hinzufügen.


Laufen schon Wetten, ob/wieviel der Suffix im Threadtitel verändern kann? 
Ich erwarte ja immer ganz wenig und werde dann trotzdem noch enttäuscht  👺


----------



## fone (8. Juli 2022)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wenn es Dich nervt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Beitrag, den ich unterstützen kann.


----------



## fone (8. Juli 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> naja... hier für 120...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was kann der Blackline eigentlich besser als die farbigen Varianten des besten Rucksacks*?

*) In den letzten 6 Jahren scheint sich am FR Trail äußerlich nichts geändert zu haben?


[Edit] Lösung: Er ist schwarz. Ich dachte fälschlicherweise, der Blackline wäre entscheidend teurer im UVP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (8. Juli 2022)

Besseren Gurt glaube ich.


----------



## HabeDEhre (8. Juli 2022)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wenn es Dich nervt:
> Anhang anzeigen 1513095
> 
> Deswegen so einen Rumpelstilzchentanz aufzuführen ist ja wirklich oberalbern.


Zusätzlicher Nebeneffekt: Man spart einen Haufen Kohle, weil man nicht alles kauft nur weil es "billig" ist! 
Btw, suche noch ein günstiges Rad an die ich meine neuen Nukeproof Horizon Pro Pedale schrauben kann, die ich vorhin bestellt hab. Falls jemand nen Tipp hat... 🤔


----------



## HabeDEhre (8. Juli 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Was kann der Blackline eigentlich besser als die farbigen Varianten des besten Rucksacks*?
> 
> *) In den letzten 6 Jahren scheint sich am FR Trail äußerlich nichts geändert zu haben?


Er ist schwarz. Das reicht doch oder?


----------



## DonAndrej (8. Juli 2022)

Im Probikeshop gibt es jetzt das Marin San Quentin 2 für ~960 Euro mit dem Rabattcode BIKE15.

Habe vor knapp zwei Wochen noch 1199 auf Fahrrad.de dafür gezahlt (wo ich übrigens immer noch auf die Versandbestätigung warte )


----------



## JDEM (8. Juli 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Er ist schwarz. Das reicht doch oder?



Schöner, teurer Rückenwärmer!


----------



## xlacherx (8. Juli 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Besseren Gurt glaube ich.


Ich glaub der Unterschied war auch, dass die BL ne Tasche am Gurt hat, und auch der Regenüberzieher dabei ist, der bei den normalen extra gekauft werden muss


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2022)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Kann denn BITTE ENDLICH ein MODERATOR hier direkt in der ÜBERSCHRIFT einen direkten HINWEIS, dass hier "KEINE FRAGEN, DISKUSSIONEN" rein sollen, HINZUFÜGEN?
> 
> Ständig geht hier der Alarm an, weil niemand andere Themennamen abgleicht. Und die Mods verschieben den müll einfach nur, statt das mal zu ändern.


Schon lange keinen (guten) Sex mehr gehabt?


----------



## fx:flow (8. Juli 2022)

Ist das ein Angebot?

Edit: scheint tatsächlich so, als käme die Großschreibung als Ausdruck gröbster Wut rüber


----------



## Drahtacus (8. Juli 2022)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Millenium 3.0 Pedale schwarz​
> 66,99 Euro
> 
> Sixpack bei Brügelmann Online Millenium 3.0 Pedale schwarz
> ...


Grade bestellt. Geiles Pedal zum guten Kurs. Danke.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (8. Juli 2022)

Ich schreib es mal hier rein: 
Habe gerade eben gesehen: Mein 10% Hinweis auf Garmin bei Sport Conrad wurde auf deren Seite rausgenommen. 
Sorry dafür, hatte es gut gemeint. 

Da bin ich mal gespannt was mit meiner Bestellbestätigung passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (9. Juli 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> hab bei gestern bei bruegelmann bestellt, per paypal als gast, Geld ist raus - Bestellbestätigung habe ich bisher nicht erhalten ... dauert das bei denen mittlerweile so lange  oder ist da was schief gelaufen.
> 
> Unter dem Punkt "Warum habe ich keine Bestellung erhalten" steht zwar bis 48h ... aber das hat früher nie so lange gedauert.
> 
> ...


Brügelmann und Fahrrad.de scheinen ja die selben Buden zu sein. Bei Fahrrad.de hats bei mir auch gut 1 Tag gedauert, bis ich überhaupt die Bestellbestätigung hatte. Die haben mittlerweile einen Hinweis angepinnt dass es aktuell wegen hohem Bestellaufkommens lange dauert.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Juli 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Brügelmann und Fahrrad. De scheinen ja die selben Buden zu sein. Bei Fahrrad de hats bei mir auch gut 1 Tag gedauert, bis ich überhaupt die bestell bestätigung hatte. Die haben mittlerweile einen Hinweis angepinnt dass es aktuell wegen hohem bestell aufkommens lange dauert.


Habe gestern die Versandbestätigung und heute (!) erst die Bestellbestaetigung,  das Paket kommt heute schon... Ja, da scheint es Probleme beim organisatorischen  Ablauf zu geben, aber alles gut.


----------



## kordesh (9. Juli 2022)

h7500 schrieb:


> Garmin Varia RTL515 internationale Version mal wieder für 149,99 EUR inkl. Versand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer es noch nicht hat, einen Garmin sein eigen nennt und auf dem Rennrad unterwegs ist: Kaufen!!! 
Würde dieses Update am Rennrad auf eine Stufe mit der Dropper am MTB stellen! 
Mir gibt das Teil ein super sicheres Gefühl und die Autos machen seit der Nutzung einen merklich größeren Bogen um einen! 
Die internationale Version blinkt wie sone Flugzeuglampe und sobald sich ein Auto nähert, wird das Blinken je nach Abstand der Autos immer schneller - das wirkt scheinbar auf die Autofahrer! 
Außerdem richtig geil wenn man nebeneinander fährt. Man wird früh vor herannahenden Autos gewarnt!


----------



## fone (11. Juli 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Unterschied war auch, dass die BL ne Tasche am Gurt hat, und auch der Regenüberzieher dabei ist, der bei den normalen extra gekauft werden muss


Ja, scheint so. Die Tasche auf dem Gurt hat der normale nicht. Definitiv ein Pluspunkt.
Regenhülle? Ich dachte schon, muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## tom234 (12. Juli 2022)

Gibts im Moment irgendwo Reifen um einen guten Kurs? Die Zeiten wo man auch noch um unter 40 EUR was bekommen hat sind wohl vorbei... Benötigt wird ein HR fürs ebike der guten Grip bietet und vor allem pannensicher ist. Also alles ab DD/Super Gravity Karkassenstärke. Gewicht ist mir egal. Hersteller ist mir auch egal. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## danimaniac (12. Juli 2022)

guck mal hier:








						Reifen
					

Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHR II - Maxxis Minion DHF - Giant Gavia Course 0 700x25c 170TPI TL - Continental Ultra Sport 2, 23-622, 28'' 700x23c - Giant Gavia 0 Tube




					www.jonito.com
				




Ich kann dir auch meinen einen Winter wenig gefahrenen WTB Judge 29"x2,4 Tough, Fast Rolling anbieten.
(GRIPGRIPGRIP, über 1300g)
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## culoduro (12. Juli 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Hier die internationale Version des Garmin Radar.
> Kommt zwar aus Spanien aber kein Problem mit Prime. Zahlung muss per Kreditkarte erfolgen.
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/dp/B08923YLTD?smid=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL Nur bei Rückversand aufpassen, der wird Kosten verursachen. Garantie/Gewährleistung geht auch über Amazon Spanien falls ihr euch das fragt.


@dinopfugs
Bei mir kommt da leider keine Option, das in den Warenkorb zu legen, sondern ich soll (egal ob nicht eingeloggt, oder eingeloggt mit dem deutschen Prime Account) erst mal einen spanischen Prime Account erstellen. Was mir aber auf Grund fehlender spanischer Rechnungsadresse von Amazon.es verwehrt wird.

Wie hast Du das also bestellt, bitte?


----------



## Newmi (12. Juli 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Canyon bläst die Rennrad Vorbau Lenker-Combos Aerocockpit raus: 145 statt den üblichen 300, was auch schon sehr billig ist für so ein teil.
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/de-ch/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradteile/anbauteile/fahrradlenker-vorbau/canyon-h11-aerocockpit/9100402.html?dwvar_9100402_pv_farbe=BK/GY


Wenn man Schweizer ist, aber auf Deutschland umgestellt, sind es 299€
Canyon H11 (DE/DE)


----------



## Allseasonbiker (12. Juli 2022)

Sind 870€ für die neue ZEB Ultimate 29" ein guter Preis? Das 2021er Modell war ja selten unter 800 zu haben, oder?








						RockShox ZEB Ultimate RC2 Disc tapered 44mm 15/110mm Boost kaufen
					

RockShox ZEB Ultimate RC2 Disc tapered 44mm 15/110mm Boost ☆ kostenloser Versand ab 80 (DE) ☆ 30 Tage Rückgabe




					www.starbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (12. Juli 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> @dinopfugs
> Bei mir kommt da leider keine Option, das in den Warenkorb zu legen, sondern ich soll (egal ob nicht eingeloggt, oder eingeloggt mit dem deutschen Prime Account) erst mal einen spanischen Prime Account erstellen. Was mir aber auf Grund fehlender spanischer Rechnungsadresse von Amazon.es verwehrt wird.
> 
> Wie hast Du das also bestellt, bitte?


Musst dich einfach mit deinen deutschen Daten einloggen


----------



## culoduro (12. Juli 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Musst dich einfach mit deinen deutschen Daten einloggen


Hilft leider nicht, mein Lieber. Schrieb ich oben ja auch schon - das macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## dinopfugs (12. Juli 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Hilft leider nicht, mein Lieber. Schrieb ich oben ja auch schon - das macht keinen Unterschied.


Dann, mein Lieber, weiß ich eben wie es geht und du nicht.


Hab's nämlich bestellt (gut, es war etwas nervig die 30 Tage gratis Prime wieder zu kündigen mit dem Übersetzer.)
(Ich find so Ansagen wie "mein Lieber" übrigens richtig bescheuert)


----------



## Flo7 (12. Juli 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Sind 870€ für die neue ZEB Ultimate 29" ein guter Preis? Das 2021er Modell war ja selten unter 800 zu haben, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Preis ist Ok... Die 2021 gabs doch öfter um die 600€ in der Ultimate Version, zumindest mit Gutschein Kombinationen


----------



## Osama (12. Juli 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> (Ich find so Ansagen wie "mein Lieber" übrigens richtig bescheuert)


War doch sicher nur lieb gemeint....


----------



## PST (12. Juli 2022)

Osama schrieb:


> War doch sicher nur lieb gemeint....


Passt aber halt auch nicht so recht zu den hier sonst üblichen Gepflogenheiten…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (12. Juli 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Deal of the day for Prime Members: GORE WEAR Herren C5 Gore-tex Active Jacke Jacke (1er Pack) https://amzn.eu/d/7STPcO7


Wie sind denn hier so die Erfahrungen mit dem Kittel?


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Spoiler: Wo BC VK frei
> 
> 
> 
> XDJL7FSH


Andere Zeitzone? Ist ungültig.


----------



## Soean (13. Juli 2022)

Hat ihn ja gestern gepostet


----------



## pAn1c (13. Juli 2022)

Soean schrieb:


> Hat ihn ja gestern gepostet


Heute früh.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Juli 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Andere Zeitzone? Ist ungültig.


Mist. Hatte ne halbe Stunde vorher reingeguckt und bin davon ausgegangen dass keiner mehr kommt. Mal gucken ob heute einer kommt


----------



## Soean (13. Juli 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Heute früh.



Um 23:41 gestern


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Juli 2022)

Mir hat ein bekannter Onlineshop mal aus Versehen statt einem Bremsbelag-Paar eine Schachtel mit 10 Paar Shimano D02S Belägen geschickt.

Das Glück werde ich wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht wieder haben.

Gibt es irgendwo die Werkstatt/Großpackungen wie es sie für die Billig-Beläge manchmal gibt zu kaufen? (Mit Preisvorteil?)

Beispiele:








						Shimano Bremsbeläge B05S - 50 Paar
					

Shimano Bremsbeläge B05S – Karton mit 50 Paar für die Werkstatt Von den Shimano Bremsbelägen B05S gibt es auch einen Karton mit 50 Paar, damit Du Dir für Deine Werkstatt einen größeren Vorrat anlegen kannst. Die Haltbarkeit dieser Beläge konnte gege




					www.bike-components.de
				




16€ statt 23€/Paar








						Shimano Bremsbeläge J04C für XTR, XT, SLX, Alfine - 25 Paar
					

Shimano Bremsbeläge J04C für XTR, XT, SLX und Alfine - 25 Paar für die Werkstatt Von den Shimano J04C Bremsbelägen gibt auch eine Ausführung für den Werkstattbedarf mit 25 Paar lose im Karton. Es handelt sich um Metallbeläge mit Ice-Tech Kühlrippen f




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## pAn1c (13. Juli 2022)

Soean schrieb:


> Um 23:41 gestern







Bei mir 0:41


----------



## Allseasonbiker (13. Juli 2022)

War kurz weg vom PC, der Code wurde mir so gegen 0:30 Uhr angezeigt. Definitiv aber nach 0:00 Uhr!
Doof, hab es nicht getestet. Wollte heute morgen dann was damit bestellen.
Vielleicht zeigt das System um Mitternacht rum noch den Code vom Vortag an?


----------



## HabeDEhre (13. Juli 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Protektor-Trailrucksack für 84,-- statt 189,--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal testen ob der was der taugt.
hier noch paar mehr Bilder und ein "Test"








						Test: Mochila SCOTT Trail Protect FR´10 | MTB Pro
					

Probamos la mochila SCOTT Trail Protect FR´10. Perfecta para aquellos que buscan una mochila polivalente donde poder llevar lo esencial y que además tenga un extra de protección. Descubre todo lo que debes saber sobre ella a continuación.




					www-mtbpro-es.translate.goog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (13. Juli 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Mal testen ob der was der taugt.
> hier noch paar mehr Bilder und ein "Test"
> 
> 
> ...


5 Euro Newsletter nicht vergessen


----------



## thissnow (13. Juli 2022)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Auf Amazon ist gerade PrimeDay, da gibst die GoPro8 im Bundle mit ua. Zwei Ersatzakkus für 279eur
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/GoPro-HERO8-Black-Bundle-Schutzgehäuse/dp/B09XWJL3LH/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?crid=RIYT1QPBNY8E&keywords=gopro&qid=1657743107&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&sprefix=gopro%2Caps%2C88&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExOE9NSVRVQ0RSWlZUJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTkyOTU5MjZJR0dRQ0k5OUdRRyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMDg4OTMzMTQxSEhWUDdQMVdRSyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl
> ...





			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B09XWJL3LH/
		

Außer der ID hinter dem 'dp' ist alles vom Amazon Link unnötig


----------



## LarsLangfinger (13. Juli 2022)

Ist mir echt zu viel Aufwand gerade, aber es funzt ja


----------



## JohnnyRider (14. Juli 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> naja... hier für 120...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achtung Fakeshop!
Ist mittlerweile offline, Betroffenen können sich unter dem Aktenzeichen aus dem Link bei der Polizei melden...


			https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/27820-fakeshop-outdoor-repel-de-outdoor-repel-gmbh-hessenring-20-37269-eschwege-06103/?s=715ad56c3b6baadf2196532691a3eb1a87b705b3


----------



## danimaniac (14. Juli 2022)

thissnow schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B09XWJL3LH/
> 
> 
> Außer der ID hinter dem 'dp' ist alles vom Amazon Link unnötig


und alles ab Fragezeichen ist defnitiv NUR Tracking...


----------



## BAMBAM (14. Juli 2022)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein bezahlbares leichtes Vorderrad? 
Tubless bis ca. 200€ 
25-30 innenweite
29 zoll
110mm
Danke schon mal Werner


----------



## xforce1 (14. Juli 2022)

leicht ist natürlich immer relativ zum Preis zu sehen



			https://www.bike24.de/p1283022.html
		










						X 1900 Spline® 25 Disc BOOST 29" MTB-Vorderrad | ROSE Bikes
					

Das Arbeitstier der Cross-Country-Serie von DT Swiss – für echtes Renn




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Soean (14. Juli 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Achtung Fakeshop!
> Ist mittlerweile offline, Betroffenen können sich unter dem Aktenzeichen aus dem Link bei der Polizei melden...
> 
> 
> https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/27820-fakeshop-outdoor-repel-de-outdoor-repel-gmbh-hessenring-20-37269-eschwege-06103/?s=715ad56c3b6baadf2196532691a3eb1a87b705b3



Wer per Vorkasse auf nen Auslandskonto überweist bei nem deutschen Shop dem ist irgendwie auch nicht mehr zu helfen 😅


----------



## Ahija (15. Juli 2022)

BAMBAM schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein bezahlbares leichtes Vorderrad?
> Tubless bis ca. 200€
> 25-30 innenweite
> 29 zoll
> ...


Für 200 EUR sollte man in der DT Swiss Fertigbaureihe doch sogar Auswahl haben.
Je nachdem was du fahren möchtest, kannst du dann zwischen X, XM, E, EX.. wählen.



			https://www.bike24.de/mtb-laufraeder-28-29-zoll.html?dynamicAttributes%5B87%5D%5B0%5D=522&dynamicAttributes%5B128%5D%5B0%5D=745&manufacturerId%5B0%5D=69&searchTerm=&sort=price_asc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (15. Juli 2022)

Laufrad 29" Boost Vorderrad
					

MTB Teile Produkte kaufen im Bike-Discount Online Shop: Bike ➤ Fahrradteile ➤ MTB Teile ➤ Laufräder ➤ Laufrad 29




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Ich habe mir letzte Woche das Hope Fortus gegönnt


----------



## demlak (15. Juli 2022)

tunix82 schrieb:


> FAKESHOP - nix Amazon
> Handelt sich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit um ein gehacktes Marketplace Konto. Erspart euch den Ärger.


@tunix82  wie kommst du drauf? Das ist der Thula Brand-Store
(mal davon abgesehen, dass der Artikel nicht auf Lager ist)


----------



## tunix82 (15. Juli 2022)

Der Verkäufer heißt Art & Emotions. Klingt nicht wie der typische Händler für Fahrradträger.
Zudem werden auch hochpreisige Elektronikartikel mit großen Rabatten angeboten.
Die PS5 ist nirgends verfügbar, hier aber für 480,- € lagernd. Never!


----------



## Jones_D (15. Juli 2022)

tunix82 schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer heißt Art & Emotions. Klingt nicht wie der typische Händler für Fahrradträger.
> Zudem werden auch hochpreisige Elektronikartikel mit großen Rabatten angeboten.
> Die PS5 ist nirgends verfügbar, hier aber für 480,- € lagernd. Never!


Das bestätigt auch der Online Shop des Verkäufers, da ist wohl der Account kompromittiert worden. https://artandemotions.de/


----------



## demlak (15. Juli 2022)

ahh ok.. danke! ich lösche meinen beitrag wieder


----------



## youdontknow (18. Juli 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> BAM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kackboon91 (18. Juli 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Rock Shox Lyrik 2023 schwarz oder Grün 150/ 160mm um 831€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat hier schon jemand eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?


----------



## Mahe5 (18. Juli 2022)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?


Ich habe nachgefragt, die Gabeln kommen morgen oder Mittwoch erst dort an und gehen anschließend raus...


----------



## kackboon91 (18. Juli 2022)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## youdontknow (19. Juli 2022)

Bei BMO hat der Summersale begonnen.


----------



## curtis_87 (20. Juli 2022)

Hat jemand einen Code für Bike24?


----------



## Jierdan (20. Juli 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Bei BMO hat der Summersale begonnen.


Bitte fleißig einkaufen, damit sich der Laden mal einen kompetenten Webdesigner leisten kann.


----------



## freetourer (20. Juli 2022)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Bitte fleißig einkaufen, damit sich der Laden mal einen kompetenten Webdesigner leisten kann.


Ist lediglich ein weiterer Shop bei dem @isartrails mal Hand anlegen müsste.

Vermutlich kommt er bei dem immensen Bedarf und den vielen Anfragen einfach nicht mehr hinterher.

Und der eigene Shop will ja auch noch programmiert werden....


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2022)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Bitte fleißig einkaufen, damit sich der Laden mal einen kompetenten Webdesigner leisten kann.


Das Design wurde doch gefühlt erst vor ein paar Tagen geändert?


----------



## Jierdan (20. Juli 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Das Design wurde doch gefühlt erst vor ein paar Tagen geändert?


Das weiß ich nicht. So wies grade ist, ists jedenfalls durch die Mouseovereffekte (jedenfalls mit meinem Browser) nicht verwendbar.


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2022)

die Zeit der günstigen Felgen ist auch vorbei oder?
622-30 nix unter 50€ in brauchbarer Qualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Juli 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> die Zeit der günstigen Felgen ist auch vorbei oder?
> 622-30 nix unter 50€ in brauchbarer Qualität


Fahrrad Hobby ist teurer denn je


----------



## ma1208 (20. Juli 2022)

Alu teurer, Transport teurer. Da sind so Preise bei halbwegs Qualität wohl nicht mehr drin.


----------



## freetourer (20. Juli 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> die Zeit der günstigen Felgen ist auch vorbei oder?
> 622-30 nix unter 50€ in brauchbarer Qualität



Brauchbare Qualität definiert ja jeder anders?

Hast Du da mal ein paar Beispiele welche Felgen Du meinst?


----------



## JDEM (20. Juli 2022)

Bei Ebay noch ein paar Newmen SL A30 für 90€ inkl. Versand gekauft. Verkäufer https://www.ebay.de/str/bikecomp


----------



## danimaniac (20. Juli 2022)

Die kostet bei R2 89€
Oder meinst du wirklich das Paar für 90


----------



## JDEM (20. Juli 2022)

Newmen Evolution SL A 30 Aluminium Felge 2 Stück 28" #9546  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Newmen Evolution SL A 30 Aluminium Felge 2 Stück 28" #9546 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Juli 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Newmen Evolution SL A 30 Aluminium Felge 2 Stück 28" #9546  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Newmen Evolution SL A 30 Aluminium Felge 2 Stück 28" #9546 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...



Preis  gut👍

"Leider" nur 28 Loch .


----------



## danimaniac (21. Juli 2022)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Oakley Sportbrille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber kein besonderer Preis für die photochromatische Jawbreaker.
Bei bike24 kostet sie auch "nur" 153,99€


----------



## Bananamann (21. Juli 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bei Ebay noch ein paar Newmen SL A30 für 90€ inkl. Versand gekauft. Verkäufer https://www.ebay.de/str/bikecomp


Boa, vielen Dank! Hatte genau solche gesucht mit dem dezenten schwarzen Aufdruck und dann auch noch zu DEM Preis! Direkt bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (21. Juli 2022)

Leider nicht gesehen aber ob die auch im Enduro Einsatz halten?


----------



## Maffin_ (21. Juli 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Leider nicht gesehen aber ob die auch im Enduro Einsatz halten?


das kommt auf den Fahrer und weitere faktoren an.


----------



## JDEM (21. Juli 2022)

Gut eingespeicht haben die bei mir 2 Jahre gehalten, obwohl nur mit 28 Speichen und mit 90kg Fahrergewicht am Enduro.


----------



## FireGuy (21. Juli 2022)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?


Ihr Bestellung wurde soeben versandt. Wichtig: Die Trackingnummer wird morgen früh an Sie verschickt.


----------



## xrated (21. Juli 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gut eingespeicht haben die bei mir 2 Jahre gehalten, obwohl nur mit 28 Speichen und mit 90kg Fahrergewicht am Enduro.


2 Jahre und dann kaputt?
Hinten würde was stabileres Sinn machen.


----------



## kackboon91 (21. Juli 2022)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Ihr Bestellung wurde soeben versandt. Wichtig: Die Trackingnummer wird morgen früh an Sie verschickt.


Meine Gabel ging auch raus! 
Tracking Nummer kam direkt hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnonBer (21. Juli 2022)

Gerade aus Zufall gesehen dass der Lidl Crivit Werkzeugkoffer auf nur 20 Euro runtergesetzt ist. Der Koffer ist meine ich 1:1 der von Rose etc., für weniger als die Hälfte vom Geld. Qualität geht voll klar. Kann ich für den Preis sowas von empfehlen!


Spoiler: Crivit Koffer Sale












						crivit Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer, 20-teilig | LIDL
					

crivit Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer, 20-teilig im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen ✓ 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand  ✓ Jetzt bestellen!




					www.lidl.de


----------



## joergpraefke (21. Juli 2022)

Pirelli Scorpion Enduro R 27,5x2,6 für € 21,99 bei Stadler


----------



## goldencore (23. Juli 2022)

joergpraefke schrieb:


> Pirelli Scorpion Enduro R 27,5x2,6 für € 21,99 bei Stadler


Das hier ist der Laberthread und nicht der Schnäppchen Thread!
(Dass das mal passiert, dass es andersrum verkehrt ist! Herrlich! 😂😂😂)


----------



## homerkills (23. Juli 2022)

Habe ihm den Standesgemäßen angry smiley um die Ohren gehauen! 
Gesocks
_ironie ende_


----------



## bushDoctor (23. Juli 2022)

Hmm,
auf die Revgrips kommen offenbar nochmal 13 € Einfuhr- und 6€ DHL-Gebühren obendrauf. Gar nicht mehr unbedingt so ein Schnapper🤔


----------



## joergpraefke (23. Juli 2022)

@homerkills Ich bitte um Vergebung - ich gebe zu, dass ich mich vertan habe.
Mein erster angry smiley - was ist das nur für ein schrecklicher Tag...😭😭😭
Aber wenigsten ein Mensch hat mir einen Daumen hoch gegeben. 

_ironie ende_


----------



## Aldar (23. Juli 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Newmen Evolution SL A 30 Aluminium Felge 2 Stück 28" #9546  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Newmen Evolution SL A 30 Aluminium Felge 2 Stück 28" #9546 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Für alle die den Shop nicht kennen, das ist die eBay Seite von pending Systems a.k.a cube


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Juli 2022)

Aldar schrieb:


> Für alle die den Shop nicht kennen, das ist die eBay Seite von pending Systems a.k.a cube


Solange die Felgen nicht eckig sind, passt das denk ich 😁


----------



## Any0ng (23. Juli 2022)

hello peoples,

ich suche leichte knieschoner die etwas länger sind, also das obere schienbein ein bisschen mit abdecken.

von den fotos habe ich jetzt die endura mt500 d3o ghost und die fox enduro d3o in betracht genommen.

hat da zufällig jemand erfahrungen mit oder noch einen anderen vorschlag??

ich weis ist jetzt kein wirklcihes schnäppchen als thema, wolte aber nicht extra ein thema eröffnen.

danke


----------



## sonicmonkey (23. Juli 2022)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> hello peoples,
> 
> ich suche leichte knieschoner die etwas länger sind, also das obere schienbein ein bisschen mit abdecken.
> 
> ...


Die decken beide nichts  vom Schienbein ab.

Die sehen lang aus aber  das ist nur um den halt zu verbessern

Dann  vielleicht   die hier Endura SingleTrack Schienbeinprotektoren 
40g mehr und dafür einen leichten Schienbein schutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Gilsch (24. Juli 2022)

@Felix1509 ich habe die ixs mallet und bin sehr zufrieden. https://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/iXS-Unisex-Knie-Schienbeinschoner-Mallet-Schwarz-S


----------



## Ahija (24. Juli 2022)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> von den fotos habe ich jetzt die endura mt500 d3o ghost und die fox enduro d3o in betracht


Ich habe die Fox, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Rutschen nicht, sind sehr bequem, decken aber wirklich fast nichts vom Schienbein ab. Bei mir nur den Knubbel ganz am oberen Ende.

Ob sie bei Bodenkontakt schützen habe ich noch nicht testen müssen.


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (24. Juli 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Ich habe die Fox, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Rutschen nicht, sind sehr bequem, decken aber wirklich fast nichts vom Schienbein ab. Bei mir nur den Knubbel ganz am oberen Ende.
> 
> Ob sie bei Bodenkontakt schützen habe ich noch nicht testen müssen.


In Finale haben die einem aus unserer Gruppe kaum was gebracht. Bei mittlerer Geschwindigkeit hats ihn zerlegt und er hatte trotzdem ein geprelltes Knie, sodass er zwei Tage aussetzen musste


----------



## der-gute (24. Juli 2022)

Mr_Gilsch schrieb:


> In Finale haben die einem aus unserer Gruppe kaum was gebracht. Bei mittlerer Geschwindigkeit hats ihn zerlegt und er hatte trotzdem ein geprelltes Knie, sodass er zwei Tage aussetzen musste


Der Impuls des Einschlags bleibt ja auch mit Schützer gleich. Auch die besten Schützer können nur teile der Kraft absorbieren. Die verhindern hauptsächlich die scharfe Krafteinwirkung auf das Gewebe, das nix durch Haut und Gewebe eindringt. Aber frei nach dem Impulserhaltungssatz wird halt aus einem ordentlichen Impact keine Lappalie…


----------



## Felger (24. Juli 2022)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> hello peoples,
> :


/Klugscheißermodus an
people = Leute 
peoples = Völker 


			https://www.deepl.com/de/translator-mobile#en/de/Peoples%0A
		


😉
/Klugscheißermodus aus


----------



## Joerg61 (24. Juli 2022)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> hat da zufällig jemand erfahrungen mit oder noch einen anderen vorschlag??


Ich habe die von 7idp. Die sind gut belüftet, gibt's zum Schienenbein hin in unterschiedlichen Längen, sind aber von der Schutzwirkung nicht so grandios wie andere. Für mich hat's bisher gereicht. (www. altersack.de) mit anderen Worten, bin eher soft unterwegs. Aber wie sage ich immer, ein bequemer getragener Protektor mit schlechter Schutzwirkung ist besser als ein nicht getragener mit guter Schutzwirkung.🤘


----------



## Kimbo1986 (24. Juli 2022)

wenn es egal ist das es bisschen wärmer wird drunter kann ich die ion k-pact empfehlen ! schon mehrmals harte stürtze gut absorbiert! 🙈🙌


----------



## gosing (25. Juli 2022)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> ich suche leichte knieschoner die etwas länger sind, also das obere schienbein ein bisschen mit abdecken.
> 
> von den fotos habe ich jetzt die endura mt500 d3o ghost und die fox enduro d3o in betracht genommen.
> 
> hat da zufällig jemand erfahrungen mit oder noch einen anderen vorschlag??


Als Neuling habe ich mir vor nem Monat die Fox Enduro Pro (scheint das Vorjahres-Modell zu sein) gekauft und fahre sie jetzt auch bergauf, während ich meine Fox Launch nur bergab fahren würde.
Sie sind leicht, drücken/wetzen nicht, und D3O ist halt schon ein sehr geiles Material. Es verteilt den Aufschlag auf größere Fläche, klar gibts mit Pech ne Prellung aber nicht vergleichbar mit Schaumstoff o.ä. auf der Größe und viel bequemer als Hartkappe.
Das Schienbein ist nicht weit bedeckt, das ganze Pad ist bei mir (size L, sind aber glaub ich alle gleich) 28cm lang. Mit nem Maßband kannst dir dann in etwa vorstellen wie weit runter der Schutz geht.


----------



## piilu (25. Juli 2022)

Schoner schützen auch eher gegen Platzwunden und nicht unbedingt gegen Prellungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fschmeis (25. Juli 2022)

@Felix1509


Felix1509 schrieb:


> oder noch einen anderen vorschlag??


ich nutze und liebe: https://www.maciag-offroad.de/ion-knie-schienbeinschuetzer-k-pact-select-schwarz-sid103882.html; gibt es in schwarz und blau, siehe auch (dort sind die Vorteile m.E. gut beschreieben) https://www.bike-components.de/de/ION/K-Pact-Select-Knie-und-Schienbeinschoner-p70891/?v=70836-black


----------



## freetourer (25. Juli 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> die Zeit der günstigen Felgen ist auch vorbei oder?
> 622-30 nix unter 50€ in brauchbarer Qualität



Welche brauchbaren Felgen unter 50.- meintest Du denn überhaupt und wann hat es die zuletzt zu dem Preis gegeben?

Suche aktuell selbst noch nach brauchbaren Felgen in der Preisklasse, die auch im Enduro-Einsatz taugen.


----------



## Any0ng (25. Juli 2022)

Danke für die ganzen Empfehlungen!

"Leicht" meinte ich weniger im Sinne des Gewichts, mehr im Sinne man kann sie auch zum Pedalieren anziehen. Das die leichten nicht so gut schützen wir schwerere ist klar.

Ich muss mich mal noch durcharbeiten. Die 7iDP muss ich mal schauen ob die Länger sind. Danke auch für die Angabe 28 cm von den Fox @gosing .

Aber richtige "Schienbeinschützer" sind mir glaube ich für die regelmäßigeren Trailtouren zu klobig. Wobei ich vie K-Pact select evtl mal ausprobieren muss...

Das Format Knie- + Schienbeinschützer in "leichter" Ausführung (z.B: D3O) wäre so was ich im Sinn hatte...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Juli 2022)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Empfehlungen!
> 
> "Leicht" meinte ich weniger im Sinne des Gewichts, mehr im Sinne man kann sie auch zum Pedalieren anziehen. Das die leichten nicht so gut schützen wir schwerere ist klar.
> 
> ...


Fahre seit Jahren die IXS Flow (+) Knieschoner. Hab ich ab dem ersten Meter an, stören mich persönlich nicht beim uphill etc. Gehen allerdings auch nicht sehr weit runter.


----------



## Orby (25. Juli 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Fahre seit Jahren die IXS Flow (+) Knieschoner. Hab ich ab dem ersten Meter an, stören mich persönlich nicht beim uphill etc. Gehen allerdings auch nicht sehr weit runter.


+1 
Gerade am Weeknd 36km mit selbstgetretenen 1.400hm bei 30°C. Die Flow (normal) sind echt top. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo es aktuell Eagle 10-50 Kassetten bzw. Verschleisssets gibt günstig. Rainbow. 
Nehme auch gerne Tipps für 30KB, nicht CF, die höherwertigeren.


----------



## JDEM (25. Juli 2022)

bushDoctor schrieb:


> Hmm,
> auf die Revgrips kommen offenbar nochmal 13 € Einfuhr- und 6€ DHL-Gebühren obendrauf. Gar nicht mehr unbedingt so ein Schnapper🤔



Ja, musste ich heute auch blechen. Immerhin noch günstiger als die Pro Griffen, da es die Race in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palatinmartin (25. Juli 2022)

tokamk schrieb:


> Stadler hat zur zeit ein paar Angebote
> MT5 Set V/H 149,-
> SRAM GX AXS 399,-


Beides marktübliche Preise. Bitte kurz prüfen, ob es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist, bevor es gepostet wird (vgl. Thread-Guidelines)


----------



## fschmeis (25. Juli 2022)

@Felix1509 : Oder Du besorgst Dir solche Strümpfe: https://www.bergzeit.de/p/ion-shin-pads-bd-socken/1100375/  - vergleichbare Modell gibt es auch von Endura und O'Neill ...


----------



## Spezialeis (25. Juli 2022)

Denkt ihr, eine Magura MT7 Pro mit HC3 Hebeln für 260 CHF (260€) ist ein Schnäppchen? Privatverkauf, Fabrikneu, unbenutzt, keine Garantie.
Wenn man Magura mag (tue ich).

Edit: Neupreis im Shop ist 400. Also eigentlich schon. Dann bleibt noch die Frage, ob sich das Upgrade zur MT5 (2018) lohnt. Fahrergewicht 100kg.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Juli 2022)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, eine Magura MT7 Pro mit HC3 Hebeln für 260 CHF (260€) ist ein Schnäppchen? Privatverkauf, Fabrikneu, unbenutzt, keine Garantie.
> Wenn man Magura mag (tue ich).
> 
> Edit: Neupreis im Shop ist 400. Also eigentlich schon. Dann bleibt noch die Frage, ob sich das Upgrade zur MT5 (2018) lohnt. Fahrergewicht 100kg.


Ich würde die MT5 behalten, falls noch nicht vorhanden mit den normalen HC Hebeln ausstatten. Hab die MT5 und MT7 im Einsatz, jeweils mit Trickstuff Dächle HD und TS Power Belägen kann keinen großen Unterschied spüren. Außer dass die MT5 einfacher schleiffrei einstellbar ist.
Kampfgewicht 88-92 kg, je nach 🍺 Konsum.


----------



## Spezialeis (25. Juli 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ich würde die MT5 behalten, falls noch nicht vorhanden mit den normalen HC Hebeln ausstatten. Hab die MT5 und MT7 im Einsatz, jeweils mit Trickstuff Dächle HD und TS Power Belägen kann keinen großen Unterschied spüren. Außer dass die MT5 einfacher schleiffrei einstellbar ist.
> Kampfgewicht 88-92 kg, je nach 🍺 Konsum.


Danke für deine Einschätzung. Die HC1 Hebel und Dächle HD fahre ich. Allerdings mit Magura 8.P und 8.S Belägen (mal so mal so). Weisst du, wie der Unterschied gegenüber den TS Power Belägen ist?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Juli 2022)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung. Die HC1 Hebel und Dächle HD fahre ich. Allerdings mit Magura 8.P und 8.S Belägen (mal so mal so). Weisst du, wie der Unterschied gegenüber den TS Power Belägen ist?


Ja, die TS Power sind deutlich bissiger als die originalen, halten allerdings nicht so lange, je nach Bremsweise. Als nächstes werden die Standard Beläge getestet, falls Mal wieder lieferbar. Die originalen Magura Beläge fliegen bei mir immer sofort runter.

Bei weiteren Fragen auch gerne per PN.


----------



## JDEM (26. Juli 2022)

Ein kleiner Spartipp:

bei den Formula Monolitic Scheiben lässt sich der schwarze Centerlock Adapter wiederverwenden. 
Beim nächsten Scheibenkauf könnt ihr euch die normale Scheiben holen und auf den Adapter (mit TX15) schrauben.
Passt im Notfall auch für andere Scheiben als Centerlock Adapter.


----------



## zhenn (26. Juli 2022)

Edit: falscher Thread.


----------



## youdontknow (27. Juli 2022)

skask schrieb:


> Magura MT5 Scheibenbremse Set | Zweirad Stadler
> 
> 
> Magura MT5 Scheibenbremse Set - Die kraftvolle Fahrrad-Scheibenbremse MT5 von Magura für Enduro- und Freeride-Mountainbiker lässt Sie jede Trailabfahrt problemlos meistern. Carbon- und Aluminiummateri
> ...


MT Trailsport oder MT5? Für die Trailsport sprechen die 1 Finger Hebel, für die MT5 die 2 zusätzlichen Kolben hinten. Die 1 Finger Hebel nachrüsten kostet 50€, fraglich ob das den Aufpreis zur Trailsport dann Wert ist.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. Juli 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> MT Trailsport oder MT5? Für die Trailsport sprechen die 1 Finger Hebel, für die MT5 die 2 zusätzlichen Kolben hinten. Die 1 Finger Hebel nachrüsten kostet 50€, fraglich ob das den Aufpreis zur Trailsport dann Wert ist.


149€ ist für das MT5 Set eigentlich Standard bei den meisten Händlern, war zumindest immer so, wenn sie lieferbar war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (27. Juli 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> sofern jemand mit 2x12 unterwegs ist:
> 
> SLX 7120 für 49,89€ incl. Versand
> 
> ...



und wenn ich vorn dann doch nur ein kettenblatt habe... dann funktioniert das ding vermutlich genau wie das 20€ teurere 1x12 schaltwerk.
oder gibt es tatsächlich inzwischen unterschiede?


----------



## Remux (27. Juli 2022)

geht nur für 10-45


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Juli 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> geht nur für 10-45


das wäre die Empfehlung des Herstellers. manchmal glauben wir denen. wenn vorn weniger Zähne sind dann kann ich hinten noch was drauflegen... geht also doch immer nur um die Gesamtkapazität.


----------



## danimaniac (27. Juli 2022)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> das wäre die Empfehlung des Herstellers. manchmal glauben wir denen. wenn vorn weniger Zähne sind dann kann ich hinten noch was drauflegen... geht also doch immer nur um die Gesamtkapazität.


Nicht wenn das Parallelogram wirklich ein anderes ist und die obere Schaltrollen deswegen mit einem 51er Ritzel kollidieren würde. Die Kapazität wiederum ist über die Länge vom Käfig erkauft.

Darum gibt es ja goatlink und andere Hacks um alten Schaltwerken große Ritzel beizubringen

Es gibt immer zwei Werte:
Kapazität und größtes mögliches Ritzel


----------



## Auker (27. Juli 2022)

Gibt es Möglichkeiten an Produkte von Apidura zu günstigeren Preisen zu kommen?
Scheint ja ziemlich exklusiv verkauft zu werden.


----------



## dinopfugs (28. Juli 2022)

Da die Shops recht "eigen" sind und man dort ja schon nichts von Gutscheinen hört, denke ich mal das wird schwer @Auker . Günstig wird es wenn man sich das auf eBay Klz gebraucht zusammen sucht.

Ich habs auch aufgegeben und dann rausgefunden, dass der Decathlon Kram wirklich gut und (günstig) ist.


----------



## homerkills (28. Juli 2022)

AGU hat auch brauchbaren Taschenkram.





__





						Fahrradtaschen - AGU #everydayriding - AGU
					






					agu.com


----------



## tg33 (28. Juli 2022)

Topeak ist auch günstig und taugt auf jeden Fall. Optisch zwar relativ langweilig aber hey... 1000x besser als das was Canyon im eigenen Shop verkauft


----------



## Auker (28. Juli 2022)

tg33 schrieb:


> Topeak ist auch günstig und taugt auf jeden Fall. Optisch zwar relativ langweilig aber hey... 1000x besser als das was Canyon im eigenen Shop verkauft


Aber Canyon hat auch eine Serie an Taschen, die von Apidura kommen. Die sind wieder chic und vermutlich wertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auker (28. Juli 2022)

homerkills schrieb:


> AGU hat auch brauchbaren Taschenkram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah danke. Das ist holländische Ware. Ich fand noch Woho, Taiwanesisch.


----------



## DeluXer (28. Juli 2022)

@Auker 

Auch nicht schlecht und made in Uk:






						Collections
					

Technical Bikepacking Gear Manufacturing the best functional, durable, sustainable bags and equipment for travelling by bike.




					eu.restrap.com


----------



## Montigomo (28. Juli 2022)

Auker schrieb:


> Ah danke. Das ist holländische Ware. Ich fand noch Woho, Taiwanesisch.


billiger? z. B. hier






						AGU Venture Rahmentasche 3L, Schwarz | Bikeinn
					

Kaufen Sie AGU Venture Rahmentasche 3L  - Schwarz, Fahrradtaschen von  zum besten Preis für nur 32.99 € in Bikeinn | Schnelle Lieferung




					www.tradeinn.com


----------



## xrated (28. Juli 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Brauchbare Qualität definiert ja jeder anders?
> 
> Hast Du da mal ein paar Beispiele welche Felgen Du meinst?


Muss kein Leichtbau sein aber günstige Felgen sehe ich nur noch mit maximal 21mm Maulweite.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Juli 2022)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Canyon Flaschenhalter für 2,95€ anstatt 12,95€. Mach jedoch wegen der Versandkosten nur Sinn wenn man sowieso dort bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat?
Anhang anzeigen 1524241


----------



## ArmlingAndi (28. Juli 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wat?
> Anhang anzeigen 1524241


Meines Erachtens kein schlechter Deal. Vielleicht ja auch direkt zu einem Rad dazu bestellbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Juli 2022)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens kein schlechter Deal.


Ja eben.
Daher hab ich den Hinweis mit den Versandkosten nicht ganz verstanden.

 🤔


----------



## ArmlingAndi (28. Juli 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja eben.
> Daher hab ich den Hinweis mit den Versandkosten nicht ganz verstanden.
> 
> 🤔


Naja ich finde durch die Versandkosten wird eher weniger gut. Dann ist man halt bei 7,90€ insgesamt. Aber seis drumm  

Hab gerade gesehen es ist ein E-MTB Flaschenhalter ?! Was macht einen Flaschenhalter den zu einem E-Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Auker (28. Juli 2022)

Die Befestigung ist zumindest mir unbekannt und anders.
Deswegen scheint das für besondere Rahmen zu sein?


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. Juli 2022)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Was macht einen Flaschenhalter den zu einem E-Flaschenhalter?


Vielleicht passt der nur für Thermoskannen? E-Bikern is doch bekanntlich immer kalt! 🧐🥶🫖🔥


----------



## Chippy (28. Juli 2022)

TheMrJustus schrieb:


> Specialized Zee Cage II - Recht Matte-Schwarz 2022 | 102451242 | BikeExchange
> 
> 
> Der Zee Cage II verfügt über eine unglaubliche Haltekraft und ist mit SWAT™-Lösungen ausgestattet. Für einen einfachen Zugang zur Flasche haben wir ihm außerdem mit ein einzigartiges Design, zum…
> ...


Das ist doch auch ohne Tool?


----------



## youdontknow (28. Juli 2022)

Chippy schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch ohne Tool?


Ja


----------



## Remux (29. Juli 2022)

Obacht bei der xtr 9120 vom Stadler. Das sind von Radherstellern bereits montierte Bremsen ohne OVP und mit nur 80cm Leitung.
Das gleiche bei den günstigeren XT 8120.

So wurde es mir im Laden erklärt Tuns gezeigt.
Preis ist natürlich trotzdem gut.


----------



## danimaniac (30. Juli 2022)

Gelaber, Fragen usw einfach hierin zitieren statt drüben weiter zu machen


brettsportler schrieb:


> weiss jemand, ob sich diese Naben von 15x100 auf 12x100 umbauen lassen? Auf 9mm QR scheint zu gehen...





Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Frag doch hier mal nach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simon Katsch (30. Juli 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Gelaber, Fragen usw einfach hierin zitieren statt drüben weiter zu machen


Hab mich auch schon selbst gemeldet ☝🏻


----------



## TheMrJustus (30. Juli 2022)

Chippy schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch ohne Tool?


Sorry, dann war wohl das mein Fehler beim link raus suchen. Den Deal gab es aber mal. Sowohl ich, als auch ein Kumpel haben das in unterschiedlichen Shops bestellt und mit tool für den Preis bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. August 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> EXT Era V2 170mm 29" Federgabel Modell 2022 | OEM mit 36% Rabatt für 1099€ statt 1743€​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch 5+ ab Lager. Woher bekommen die denn so viele ERA? Gestern waren es noch 2.


----------



## Flo7 (9. August 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Noch 5+ ab Lager. Woher bekommen die denn so viele ERA? Gestern waren es noch 2.



Ich schätze mal von den Kavenz Sets…


----------



## thomas79 (9. August 2022)

Auker schrieb:


> Die Befestigung ist zumindest mir unbekannt und anders.
> Deswegen scheint das für besondere Rahmen zu sein?


Der passt nur beim neuen Canyon spectraln


----------



## Jones_D (12. August 2022)

gakul schrieb:


> Rockshox Super Deluxe Ultimate RCT Air 230x60 für 190€ bei ChainReactionCycles


Mit Gutschein Code CLEAR2022 nochmal 10€ günstiger


----------



## paulipan (12. August 2022)

Bei mir funktioniert der Gutscheincode CLEAR2022  nicht für den Carbon Lenker.... :-(
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Blaubarschbub (12. August 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der Gutscheincode *CLEAR2022*  nicht für den Carbon Lenker.... :-(
> Was mache ich falsch?





gakul schrieb:


> Nukeproof Horizon Carbon Riser Bar V2 35mm mit *CLEAR22 *für 71€ bei CRC.


----------



## paulipan (12. August 2022)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


>


TOP, Danke! ....und bestellt


----------



## kordesh (12. August 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der Gutscheincode CLEAR2022  nicht für den Carbon Lenker.... :-(
> Was mache ich falsch?



Hab mir den Lenker in der letzen Aktion gekauft. 
Finde den recht unbequem. Wenig flex, sehr hart!


----------



## toastet (12. August 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hab mir den Lenker in der letzen Aktion gekauft.
> Finde den recht unbequem. Wenig flex, sehr hart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (12. August 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1532553



Jau. Wenn ich vorher meinen Alulenker mit Beton ausgegossen hätte, fände ich den auch bequem.
Meine anderen Carbonlenker sind auf jeden Fall deutlich komfortabler.


----------



## Remux (12. August 2022)

Gewichtstechnisch ist der aber nicht viel leichter als ein 35er Alu Lenker oder ?


----------



## beat_junkie (12. August 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Gewichtstechnisch ist der aber nicht viel leichter als ein 35er Alu Lenker oder ?



55g zu meinem raceface atlas.  Bei 35er Klemmung.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (12. August 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Hab mir den Lenker in der letzen Aktion gekauft.
> Finde den recht unbequem. Wenig flex, sehr hart!


Gerade wollte ich es sagen, fahre den mit 31,8 und finde ihn relativ hart, wie wird dann erst der mit 35mm sein? Zum Vergleich habe ich einen OneUp Carbon Lenker mit 35mm Klemmung, der ist angenehmer zu fahren.


----------



## gakul (12. August 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der Gutscheincode CLEAR2022  nicht für den Carbon Lenker.... :-(
> Was mache ich falsch?


Sorry, ich habe's erst falsch geschrieben und dann korrigiert. 😇

Zum Thema Komfort; Ich persönlich finde den Nukeproof Carbon Lenker ganz angenehm und ein super Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis.  Hatte bis jetzt schon Carbon Lenker von Nukeproof, OneUp, e*thirteen und Easton. OneUp und Easton hatten mehr Flex, das stimmt schon, aber viel bequemer waren die nicht. 
Und zum Thema Gewicht; Würde mir nie einen MTB Carbon-Lenker mit weniger als 200 g aufs Rad schrauben.


----------



## youdontknow (13. August 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Feedback Sports Pro Elite für 215€
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p19004.html?sku=21801?utm_source=idealo.de&utm_medium=referral



 Ich weiß, beim Thema Ständer geistern sich die Scheiden (what?!) aber wie groß ist der Unterscheid in der Praxis vom Elite zum Mechanic wirklich?









						Feedback Sports Bike-Montageständer Sport Mechanic Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

Feedback Sports Fahrradständer Sport Mechanic online bestellen ✓ JETZT 34% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. August 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich weiß, beim Thema Ständer geistern sich die Scheiden (what?!) aber wie groß ist der Unterscheid in der Praxis vom Elite zum Mechanic wirklich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deutlich! Selbst der Ultralight zu Elite. Die Elite Klammer ist einfach ne andere Welt


----------



## wirme (13. August 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Deutlich! Selbst der Ultralight zu Elite. Die Elite Klammer ist einfach ne andere Welt


Danke. Bei Amazon halt der gleiche Preis. Wurde sofort bestellt ;-)


----------



## Hans (16. August 2022)

Newmen Laufradsatz  - passt der Preis ?









						Evolution SL X.A.25 29" Boost Sram XD Laufradsatz
					

Minimales Gewicht, maximale Performance: das SL X.A. 25 Evolution von Newmen  Mit 1485g (29") muss sich der Evolution X.A.25 nicht vor seiner Carbon Konkurrenz verstecken. Der gewählte Mix aus Steifigkeit und Komfort macht den...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## cklein (19. August 2022)

GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit
					

Lieferumfang - GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit       1 x GX Eagle AXS Schaltwerk 12-fach    1 x Sram GX Eagle AXS Controller mit Klemmschelle    1 x Akku    1 x Ladegerät    1 x Chain Gap Tool    1 x Multitool Sram GX Eagle...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



Die GX upgrade kits gab es mal günstiger, oder?
Sind 400 Flocken noch ein guter Kurs?


----------



## Maffin_ (19. August 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Noch 5+ ab Lager. Woher bekommen die denn so viele ERA? Gestern waren es noch 2.


Ist erstaunlicherweise immer noch nicht ausverkauft. also entweder hatten die eine große menge oder die era ist doch nicht so beliebt.


----------



## ekm (19. August 2022)

cklein schrieb:


> GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit
> 
> 
> Lieferumfang - GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit       1 x GX Eagle AXS Schaltwerk 12-fach    1 x Sram GX Eagle AXS Controller mit Klemmschelle    1 x Akku    1 x Ladegerät    1 x Chain Gap Tool    1 x Multitool Sram GX Eagle...
> ...


Ich hatte auch gedacht der "Preisverfall" der GX AXS geht weiter in der Geschwindigkeit, bei 199 wäre ich dann auch dabei gewesen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Ist erstaunlicherweise immer noch nicht ausverkauft. also entweder hatten die eine große menge oder die era ist doch nicht so beliebt.


Nicht beliebt weil letztes Jahr. Jetzt kauft man RS 2023


----------



## Wip3r (19. August 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Ist erstaunlicherweise immer noch nicht ausverkauft. also entweder hatten die eine große menge oder die era ist doch nicht so beliebt.


Ich denke das ist halt ein Nischenprodukt. Ich kann mir vorstellen das der Markt einfach gerade Abkühlt und "Luxusprodukte" sind dann halt das erste was zum Ladenhüter wird.

Edit: und natürlich das was @HarzEnduro schreibt


----------



## xlacherx (19. August 2022)

ekm schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch gedacht der "Preisverfall" der GX AXS geht weiter in der Geschwindigkeit, bei 199 wäre ich dann auch dabei gewesen.


Voll. Für 400€ organisier ich mir lieber noch ne gute alte XX1 mit zu, bevor ich mit für die Kohle ne GX ans rad schnall


----------



## Triturbo (19. August 2022)

Wip3r schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist halt ein Nischenprodukt. Ich kann mir vorstellen das der Markt einfach gerade Abkühlt und "Luxusprodukte" sind dann halt das erste was zum Ladenhüter wird.
> 
> Edit: und natürlich das was @HarzEnduro schreibt



Jop, das Konsumklima ist derzeit im Keller.









						GfK-Konsumklimaindex auf Tiefststand
					

Die Nürnberger GfK-Marktforscher erheben die Verbraucherstimmung in Gesamtdeutschland seit 1991 - seitdem wurde kein schlechterer Wert gemessen. Unter den Verbrauchern steigt die Angst vor einer Rezession.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (19. August 2022)

Wird einem die Reverb AXS in D= 31,6 und L= 175 auch gerade irgendwo hinterher geworfen?


----------



## chubv (19. August 2022)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Wird einem die Reverb AXS in D= 31,6 und L= 175 auch gerade irgendwo hinterher geworfen?


Ich glaube derzeit sind nicht mal welche zum Werfen verfügbar.


----------



## suoixon (21. August 2022)

Phillip schrieb:


> DT SWISS HX1501 29" LAUFRADSATZ 30MM/DT240/XD FREILAUF/BOOST​für 599,99€ (Statt 1120€)​
> BOC24


Kurz gegoogelt: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/dt-swiss-hx-1501-spline-29-30mm-6-loch-sram-xd-boost-laufradsatz-1

50€ günstiger


----------



## DocB (23. August 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Kurz gegoogelt: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/dt-swiss-hx-1501-spline-29-30mm-6-loch-sram-xd-boost-laufradsatz-1
> 
> 50€ günstiger


Warum ist der so stark im Preis gefallen - weiß das jemand? Ist der so schlecht, dass er verramscht wird? Oder Nachfolgemodell?


----------



## der-gute (23. August 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Warum ist der so stark im Preis gefallen - weiß das jemand? Ist der so schlecht, dass er verramscht wird? Oder Nachfolgemodell?


Weil die UVP einfach komplett daneben ist.
Die Naben sind gut, die Felgen nur Durchschnittlich. Das is ein LRS, der in den allermeisten Fällen an Kompletträdern zum Einsatz kommt. Im Aftermarket kauft den keiner…vor allem nicht für 800-1000€.
Für < 600€ ist der dann aber vergleichbar mit anderen.


----------



## JDEM (23. August 2022)

Ist übrigens ein schwerer Ebike LRS, erkannt man bei DT immer an dem H(ybrid) im Namen


----------



## ma1208 (23. August 2022)

Die sind nicht wirklich schwerer. Die haben meines Wissens nach nur verdickte Speichenenden. Das macht im Gewicht fast nichts aus. Allerdings sind Ersatzspeichen/Nippel nicht Standard, daher schwerer zu bekommen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. August 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Die sind nicht wirklich schwerer. Die haben meines Wissens nach nur verdickte Speichenenden. Das macht im Gewicht fast nichts aus. Allerdings sind Ersatzspeichen/Nippel nicht Standard, daher schwerer zu bekommen.


Spezielle E-Bike Speichen und Nippel? Das wäre mir neu. Hatte Mal irgendwas von verstärkten Naben gehört.


----------



## fabeltierkater (23. August 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Die sind nicht wirklich schwerer. Die haben meines Wissens nach nur verdickte Speichenenden. Das macht im Gewicht fast nichts aus. Allerdings sind Ersatzspeichen/Nippel nicht Standard, daher schwerer zu bekommen.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... Die haben spezielle Speichen, ja, die Nippel sind aber Standard. Dafür unterscheiden sich aber die Naben, die haben z.B. nen Stahl-Freilauf, ein 24T-Ratchet-System (Standard sind afaik 36T), und sind auch sonst gegenüber der nicht-H-Version verstärkt. Für weitere Infos: https://www.dtswiss.com/de/support/produkt-support?matnr=WHX1501THDBSA00779


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (23. August 2022)

die Naben sind an einigen Stellen dicker. also mehr Wandstärke. 
die Zahnscheiben sind stahl, und haben auch 32T... 

Hab den HXC1200 und den HX1501 - beide haben 32T.


----------



## Rick7 (24. August 2022)

Außerdem wiegt er über 2 kg  🤷‍♂️ 
Das ist in der Preis Kategorie nicht mal fürs enduro leicht.


----------



## DocB (25. August 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Außerdem wiegt er über 2 kg  🤷‍♂️
> Das ist in der Preis Kategorie nicht mal fürs enduro leicht.


Ich dachte, bei DTSwiss steht die Zahl für das ungefähre Gewicht in Gramm -->1501 Gramm? jaja,


----------



## Duke_do (25. August 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich dachte, bei DTSwiss steht die Zahl für das ungefähre Gewicht in Gramm -->1501 Gramm? jaja,


Zu 26" Zeiten mit damals breiten 20mm Felgen passte das auch noch.
Heute mit 30 und mehr mm Maulweite und 29" kommt ein deutlicher Zuschlag drauf beim Gewicht.


----------



## fone (25. August 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich dachte, bei DTSwiss steht die Zahl für das ungefähre Gewicht in Gramm -->1501 Gramm? jaja,


plus 200 Gramm schätze ich. Ja.


----------



## harni (28. August 2022)

Falsches Thema sorry kann weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (29. August 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> VHS Slapper Tape (Strebenschutz) für 23,99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alternativ zum Slappe Tape kann ich das hier sehr empfehlen:





						3M FIL Scotchfil Selbstverschweißendes Buthyl-Kautschuk-Band, 38 mm x 1,5 m, 3 mm, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Gewerbe, Industrie & Wissenschaft
					

3M FIL Scotchfil Selbstverschweißendes Buthyl-Kautschuk-Band, 38 mm x 1,5 m, 3 mm, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Gewerbe, Industrie & Wissenschaft



					www.amazon.de
				




Sind direkt 1,5m und ist super in der Anwendung. Klebt bei mir auch auf nicht perfekt gereinigten Flächen absolut problemlos und passt sich Unebenheiten auch sehr gut an.


----------



## hemorider (29. August 2022)

Die 3M Version ist das Original


----------



## cbtp (29. August 2022)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Alternativ zum Slappe Tape kann ich das hier sehr empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Danke für den 3M Tipp – das schaut auch ein wenig zurückhaltender aus als mit den Noppen. Ist dann Geschmackssache wie mans lieber hat


----------



## seven21 (29. August 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Oh, Danke für den 3M Tipp – das schaut auch ein wenig zurückhaltender aus als mit den Noppen. Ist dann Geschmackssache wie mans lieber hat


Mit dem 3M kann man auch super das Unterrohr schützen. Mehrfachverwendung


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. August 2022)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 3M 2228 und 3M Scotchfil?


----------



## MarKurte (29. August 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 3M 2228 und 3M Scotchfil?


Das scotchfill ist deutlich dicker


----------



## Ahija (29. August 2022)

Das Scotchfill hat aber keinen Klebestreifen, sondern klebt eher durch die Materialbeschaffenheit.
Ich habe auch zum Scotchfill gegriffen und musste es bei mir mit Elektrikerband fixieren.

Abgesehen davon, macht es einen enorm guten Eindruck was die Dämpfungseigenschaften angeht.
An einen modernen Plastebomber würde ich das aber nicht friemeln - zu meinem Nicolai passt der Industrielook.


----------



## k0p3 (31. August 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1667760.html
> 
> 
> 
> DT Swiss GRC 1400 Spline db 42 700c für 999€. Habe ich noch nie für < 1400€ gesehen.



Alda ey... Muss das denn sein.  🥴


----------



## Martina H. (31. August 2022)

GottseiDank: - falsches Achsmass puh :schweissabwisch:


----------



## seblubb (31. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> GottseiDank: - falsches Achsmass puh :schweissabwisch:


DT Swiss lässt sich doch von QR über 3/8" Ratschenantrieb bis Dönerdrehspieß auf alles anpassen 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (31. August 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Alda ey... Muss das denn sein.  🥴


Jo, sehr verlockend. Würde XDR Freilauf benötigen. Fahre aktuell die GR 1600, kann man den Freilauf einfach "umstecken"?


----------



## Martina H. (31. August 2022)

...aber die


seblubb schrieb:


> DT Swiss lässt sich doch von QR über 3/8" Ratschenantrieb bis Dönerdrehspieß auf alles anpassen 🤔


...und ich überleg mir Ausreden  - musst Du mir alles kaputtmachen?


----------



## seblubb (31. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...aber die
> 
> ...und ich überleg mir Ausreden  - musst Du mir alles kaputtmachen?


----------



## xlacherx (31. August 2022)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Jo, sehr verlockend. Würde XDR Freilauf benötigen. Fahre aktuell die GR 1600, kann man den Freilauf einfach "umstecken"?


Da beide den Rachet Freilauf benutzen, würde ich sagen ja. Ich kann ja auch mein Freilauf zwischen ner 350er und 240er Nabe hin  und her Stecken.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (31. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...aber die
> 
> ...und ich überleg mir Ausreden  - musst Du mir alles kaputtmachen?


Dann nimm hookless als die nächste


----------



## isartrails (31. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und ich überleg mir Ausreden


War Vernunft schon? Beim selben Anbieter gibt's einen soliden Mavic-Allroad-Laufradsatz für 220 Flocken. Der wiegt gerademal 280 g mehr.
280 Gramm weniger = 780 Steine mehr


----------



## Martina H. (31. August 2022)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Dann nimm hookless als die nächste


...hah - Danke, wobei...iss auch egal...



isartrails schrieb:


> War Vernunft schon?


...pah, Vernunft - wo simma denn hier?


----------



## ma1208 (31. August 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> War Vernunft schon? Beim selben Anbieter gibt's einen soliden Mavic-Allroad-Laufradsatz für 220 Flocken. Der wiegt gerademal 280 g mehr.
> 280 Gramm weniger = 780 Steine mehr


Nicht mal 3 Euro pro gespartem Gramm. Das ist sogar noch günstig.


----------



## CrossX (31. August 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> War Vernunft schon? Beim selben Anbieter gibt's einen soliden Mavic-Allroad-Laufradsatz für 220 Flocken. Der wiegt gerademal 280 g mehr.
> 280 Gramm weniger = 780 Steine mehr


Welcher wäre das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (31. August 2022)

Einfach bei bike24 "Mavic" in die Suche eingeben. Der erste Artikel, der auftaucht ist die Vernunft. 
Aber Begierde erweckt der leider gar nicht.


----------



## pAn1c (31. August 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> War Vernunft schon? Beim selben Anbieter gibt's einen soliden Mavic-Allroad-Laufradsatz für 220 Flocken. Der wiegt gerademal 280 g mehr.
> 280 Gramm weniger = 780 Steine mehr


Da lobe ich mir den R5 Satz von RCZ.


----------



## k0p3 (31. August 2022)

Zu welchem Kurs gabs den denn und wann war das?


----------



## Muehi (31. August 2022)

Den Novatec R5 gabs im ersten Quartal 2022 häufiger bei RCZ, zu ca. 400€. 
Verwende ich aber für den Straßenreifen, bin noch skeptisch ob der fürn Graveleinsatz tauglich ist...


----------



## davez (31. August 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Einfach bei bike24 "Mavic" in die Suche eingeben. Der erste Artikel, der auftaucht ist die Vernunft.
> Aber Begierde erweckt der leider gar nicht.


Die Vernünftigen sind in diesem Forum nicht zu finden. Hier sind nur Durchgeknallte, die bereit sind für Bikes mehr als für Autos auszugeben. Dabei schließe ich mich explizit ein. 

Ich habe mehr Laufradsätze als meine Frau Schuhe 🤣


----------



## jatschek (31. August 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe mehr Laufradsätze als meine Frau Schuhe 🤣



Nie im Leben, oder deine Frau verheimlicht dir was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (1. September 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Coole Sache.
> Um auf 170 zu kommen, müsste man dann nur für 30€ den passenden Airshaft kaufen und könnte diesen dann tauschen?
> Bin am Überlegen hier zuzuschlagen oder auf ne Mezzer für um die 700€ zu warten.



Brauchst dir nichts überlegen, denn die Lyrik ist ausverkauft.


----------



## Allseasonbiker (1. September 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Um auf 170 zu kommen, müsste man dann nur für 30€ den passenden Airshaft kaufen und könnte diesen dann tauschen?


Für die 2023er Lyrik gibts keinen 170er Airshaft mehr.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. September 2022)

Also doch das drüben ebenfalls verlinkte Angebot bei Komking wahrnehmen und notfalls die Gabel zu MST schicken.


----------



## AgentZero0 (1. September 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Also doch das drüben ebenfalls verlinkte Angebot bei Komking wahrnehmen und notfalls die Gabel zu MST schicken.


Ja mal schauen, scheint es bei bike components auch für 599 zu geben, denk ich werd aber weiter auf ein Angebot für die Mezzer warten.

Sorry übrigens für Antwort im falschen Thread.


----------



## flowforfun (1. September 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Sorry übrigens für Antwort im falschen Thread.


Das gibt direkt auf die Ohren.....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. September 2022)

Musste auch gleich lachen, wie schnell es da böse Gesichter hagelt...

Bei Alutech gibt's übrigens immer noch ne Formula Selva S für 550. Die dürfte funktional auf ähnlichem Level liegen.


----------



## AgentZero0 (1. September 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Musste auch gleich lachen, wie schnell es da böse Gesichter hagelt...
> 
> Bei Alutech gibt's übrigens immer noch ne Formula Selva S für 550. Die dürfte funktional auf ähnlichem Level liegen.


Gut, war ja auch leicht vermeidbar, wenn ich den Threadtitel gelesen hätte.

Danke für die Info, Selva ist auch interessant.
Heute ist der passende Dämpfer von CRC gekommen, leider direkt die Einstellschraube für die LSC abgebrochen. 
War meine erste Bestellung bei denen. Kann das vom Zoll kommen? Paket war aber auch echt nicht so gut verpackt.


----------



## danimaniac (1. September 2022)

Bei den Hope LRS die letztens mal rumgingen (waren günstiger als sonst eine HR Nabe) war Verpackung auch ein Problem und mehrere Sätze mussten teils mehrfach reklamiert werden


----------



## Nd-60 (1. September 2022)

Ximi schrieb:


> Habe den soeben bestellt, bei diesem Modell gehen die Schwingtüren des Caddy Maxi zumindest brauchbar auf.
> Und tatsächlich günstig:
> Eufab Premium III beim großen A


Jetzt nochmal richtig.

Mach Mal nenn Foto, wenn du dazu kommst, was für dich "brauchbar" ist.


----------



## AgentZero0 (1. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Bei den Hope LRS die letztens mal rumgingen (waren günstiger als sonst eine HR Nabe) war Verpackung auch ein Problem und mehrere Sätze mussten teils mehrfach reklamiert werden


Schade echt ärgerlich.
Wie lange darf man da zeitlich rechnen?
Hab Ende September noch ein paar Tage Urlaub und werde da Freunde in der Schweiz besuchen und würde gern mit Rad (mit neuem Dämpfer) nach Davos davor, das könnte dann zeitlich knapp werden mit Reklamation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (1. September 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Kann das vom Zoll kommen?



Theoretisch schon, aber unwahrscheinlich. Der Zoll macht ja nur jedes x-te Paket auf. Und dann müsste obendrein dem Beamten das Teil hingefallen sein oder sonst was damit passiert sein. Von daher sehe ich da eher die Schuld in schlechter Verpackung oder es ist schon fehlerhaft versendet worden.


----------



## isartrails (1. September 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Einfach bei bike24 "Mavic" in die Suche eingeben. Der erste Artikel, der auftaucht ist die Vernunft.
> Aber Begierde erweckt der leider gar nicht.


Ist bei mir seit über einem Jahr (noch zum Normalpreis bei meinem Local-Händler gekauft) völlig unproblematisch im Gravel-Einsatz. Fahr ich mit Mavic-Schlappen tubeless. Ich weiß, an der Eisdiele schenkt mir da keiner Beachtung. Auf dem Tuscany Trail im Mai selbst üble Passagen downhill gerockt, wo andere geschoben haben. Hatte auf der Abfahrt drei hörbare Durchschläge bis auf die Felge, aber die Mühle fuhr völlig unbeeindruckt weiter. Bis hierher war das der Teil mit der Vernunft. 
Zusätzlich: Ich liebe das Flüstergeräusch des Freilaufs.
Wenn das die sündteuren (unvernünftigen) Carbon-Laufradsätze auch alles so wegstecken, dann ist ja gut. Freu mich für jeden.
Und Begierde, wie soll ich es sagen, hab ich auf andere Sachen...


----------



## Ximi (1. September 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal richtig.
> 
> Mach Mal nenn Foto, wenn du dazu kommst, was für dich "brauchbar" ist.








Bei Thule ist/war hier Schluss:


----------



## Nd-60 (1. September 2022)

Mmmhhh, für die Klappenvariante wahrscheinlich immer noch zu knapp.


----------



## danimaniac (1. September 2022)

ein aussagekräftiges Foto von der Seite so dass man Fahrzeug UND abgeklappten Träger im Profil sieht würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Ximi (1. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> ein aussagekräftiges Foto von der Seite so dass man Fahrzeug UND abgeklappten Träger im Profil sieht würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


Jetzt reicht's dann aber bald, ich bin im Urlaub !!!!  






Konnte ziemlich entspannt den kompletten Koffer(t)raum ausladen, inkl. Großgepäck (Zelt & Kanu).


----------



## k0p3 (1. September 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wenn das die sündteuren (unvernünftigen) Carbon-Laufradsätze auch alles so wegstecken, dann ist ja gut. Freu mich für jeden.
> Und Begierde, wie soll ich es sagen, hab ich auf andere Sachen...



Waaas... Du nimmst mich aufn Arm, oder?

Es gibt doch nix begehrenswerteres als 1 hammergeiles sündhaft unvernünftiges Fahrradteile Schnäppchen. 

Mit Ausnahme von 2 hammergeilen sündhaft unvernünftigen Fahrradteile Schnäppchen natürlich


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. September 2022)

Falls jemand von euch ne günstige 29er tubeless Felge sucht hätte ich hier was. 

Und zwar habe ich nach einer möglichst günstigen 29er Felge mit ERD 606 und 32 Loch gesucht, damit ich bei meinen Bastelprojekt Objekt  die Kosten gering halten konnte, sprich alte Speichen wiederverwenden.

Ich bin dann auf die Rodi Tryp 30 auf CNC Bike gestoßen die gerade für 12,50€ in Angebot sind. 
Rodi Tryp 29 

Gesehen bestellt.   
Als ich die Felge gestern bekommen habe, habe ich nicht schlecht geschaut denn die Felge sieht exakt so aus wie jede Tubeless Felge am Felgenhorn, aber es steht nix auf der Felge drauf. 




Heute habe ich das Rad aufgebaut und gleich mal getestet. 
Tubeless Band drauf, Ventil rein, Reifen druff und ohne Milch nur mit einer Standpumpe. 

Hat sofort geklappt. Dicht in nich mal einer Minute und der Reifen hat die Luft sogar ohne Milch gehalten. 





Cool. 
Ich kaufe gleich noch eine


----------



## maxito (1. September 2022)

Möchte dir den Spaß nicht verderben, aber bevor du noch eine orderst. Rodi waren doch die Felgen zu denen insbesondere bei ebikes nach wenigen tausend Kilometern die Felge zerreißt. Hier war kürzlich dieser Thread "Hinterrad plötzlich blockiert"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thissnow (1. September 2022)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1543457


Das hast du doch extra gemacht mit dem Ventil


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. September 2022)

Sündhaft günstig, unvernünftig schwer, Rodirezensionen  schlecht.

Gekauft 😁


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. September 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Sündhaft günstig, unvernünftig schwer, Rodirezensionen  schlecht.
> 
> Gekauft 😁


Die alten Felgen waren Alexrims. Es geht also schlechter  🤣


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. September 2022)

thissnow schrieb:


> Das hast du doch extra gemacht mit dem Ventil


 You mad bro?


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. September 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> Möchte dir den Spaß nicht verderben, aber bevor du noch eine orderst. Rodi waren doch die Felgen zu denen insbesondere bei ebikes nach wenigen tausend Kilometern die Felge zerreißt. Hier war kürzlich dieser Thread "Hinterrad plötzlich blockiert"


Ist nicht fürs  Ebike. Nur ein stinno 29er Hardtail.


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. September 2022)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ist nicht fürs  Ebike. Nur ein stinno 29er Hardtail.


Was ist eigentlich ein 





Das schlimmste aus zwei Welten 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffin_ (1. September 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das schlimmste aus zwei Welten 🤔


vollgefederte trekking e-bikes


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. September 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich ein
> 
> Das schlimmste aus zwei Welten 🤔


Na wenn ne Megusta ABS Bremse dran ist


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. September 2022)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Na wenn ne Megusta ABS Bremse dran ist


Nur echt mit Bremslichtkabel


----------



## Permafrost (1. September 2022)

Muss bei den secret deals zuschlagen bei der Ersparnis


----------



## ma1208 (2. September 2022)

Und die 1 % Rabatt sind schon großzügig aufgerundet!


----------



## flowforfun (2. September 2022)

>


Ist das nichts für die Angry-Emoji-Wurstgesichter-Fraktion? (Hab mich extra angestrengt mit den Bindestrichen)


----------



## Caese (2. September 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich ein
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1543502
> 
> Das schlimmste aus zwei Welten 🤔


Es ist die gleiche Welt


----------



## fone (2. September 2022)

Bei Rose gibt's rabattierte DT Swiss Laufräder. Ich hab zumindest mal ein Pärchen gekauft. Auf RCZ kann ich nicht mehr warten.

Mavic Crossmax 29" XD Boost abzugeben. Kaum gefahren.


----------



## DocB (2. September 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Angry-Emoji-Wurstgesichter-Fraktion?


Im Laberthread nicht


----------



## seblubb (2. September 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Im Laberthread nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohood (3. September 2022)

Fl0r14n schrieb:


> Aktuell ist bei jeder Bestellung bei r2-bike immer ein Kärtchen bei mit einem 15% Rabattcode auf ALLES der Marken: Antidot, BikeYoke, CarbonTi, CruelComponents, ENVE, FOX, Garbaruk, Kogel, Mcfk, Michelin, Newman, PNWComponents, RaceFace, Revoloop, RockShox, Scott, Schwalbe, StagesCycling, SUPERNOVA, Syncros, Syntace, tune und wahoo dabei.
> Falls jemandem aus dem Hause noch etwas fehlen sollte kann er mit folgendem etwas sparen:
> xvSoKFrFXz
> KzQnngAe0J
> Sind bis 31. Oktober gültig- da sie aber jeweils nur EINMAL funktionieren ist das kein Problem. Aber vielleicht tragen ja auch andere die die Garage schon voll haben ihre Rabattcodes hier ein.


Super, danke! 
Hab den unteren genutzt für eine neue Zeb. Leider gibts wohl keinen neuen Gitschein, wenn man mit einem Gutschein bestellt. Naja irgendwie auch logisch. Hätte ihn sonst gerne hier reingepostet


----------



## sworks2013 (4. September 2022)

Die Textil sind nicht mein Ding und in der Schweiz einen Fachmann bei einem Problem finden, ist sehr schwierig. Sieht man auch sehr wenige damit rumfahren…


----------



## dino113 (4. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber ein klein wenig mehr Geld und um einiges leichter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25 mm MW fährt man doch nur noch am Gravel. 
Dann lieber die 30er DT, auch wenn etwas schwerer


----------



## davez (4. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber ein klein wenig mehr Geld und um einiges leichter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist aber ein Alu LRS, während der DT Swiss ein Carbon LRS ist

Ich finde die Carbon Variante mit Pi-rope spannend, allerdings auch richtig teuer. 1050 Gramm ist schon eine Ansage beim Gewicht
@sworks2013 
Hast Du Erfahrungen mit pu-rope gemacht? Insbesondere Haltbarkeit und Service bei Schäden würden mich interessieren.


----------



## tapfererkrieger (4. September 2022)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Die Textil sind nicht mein Ding und in der Schweiz einen Fachmann bei einem Problem finden, ist sehr schwierig. Sieht man auch sehr wenige damit rumfahren…


https://www.scarcycles.ch
Da, für Pirope in der Schweiz. 
Die sind auch im Garantiefall nett und schnell. 
Hatte das Hinterrad nach gut 1 Woche zurück mit neuer Nabe.


----------



## Caese (4. September 2022)

dzmitryt schrieb:


> RockShox Lyrik Ultimate RC3 29" Federgabel DebonAir Tapered Boost 160mm 15x110mm 51mm Offset gloss black C3 für 675€ mit 10% Code AG416/9WEK-34R4-4ASB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach ja, die gute alte RC3. Ist das besser als RC2?


----------



## h3ld84 (4. September 2022)

Fl0r14n schrieb:


> Aktuell ist bei jeder Bestellung bei r2-bike immer ein Kärtchen bei mit einem 15% Rabattcode auf ALLES der Marken: Antidot, BikeYoke, CarbonTi, CruelComponents, ENVE, FOX, Garbaruk, Kogel, Mcfk, Michelin, Newman, PNWComponents, RaceFace, Revoloop, RockShox, Scott, Schwalbe, StagesCycling, SUPERNOVA, Syncros, Syntace, tune und wahoo dabei.
> Falls jemandem aus dem Hause noch etwas fehlen sollte kann er mit folgendem etwas sparen:
> xvSoKFrFXz
> KzQnngAe0J
> Sind bis 31. Oktober gültig- da sie aber jeweils nur EINMAL funktionieren ist das kein Problem. Aber vielleicht tragen ja auch andere die die Garage schon voll haben ihre Rabattcodes hier ein.


"Der Kupon hat die maximal erlaubte Anzahl an Verwendungen überschritten."

Sind beide schon verwendet. Wenn jemand noch einen hat oder bekommt, würde mich freuen.


----------



## danimaniac (4. September 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Mmmhhh, für die Klappenvariante wahrscheinlich immer noch zu knapp.





Ximi schrieb:


> Jetzt reicht's dann aber bald, ich bin im Urlaub !!!!  Anhang anzeigen 1543323Anhang anzeigen 1543322Anhang anzeigen 1543321
> Konnte ziemlich entspannt den kompletten Koffer(t)raum ausladen, inkl. Großgepäck (Zelt & Kanu).


Hab Donnerstag am Baumarkt jemanden mit genau dem Träger hinter so einem Citroen-Caddy Verschnitt gesehen

Der konnte mit diesem Träger da dran einwandfrei die Heckklappe öffnen. Er meinte es geht auch am Bulli, sollte also auch am Caddy mit Klappe gehen


----------



## Brewmaster (5. September 2022)

Habt ihr 3 eigtl. ein Abo der guten Laune abgeschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (5. September 2022)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Habt ihr 3 eigtl. ein Abo der guten Laune abgeschlossen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1545398


Es kann nur einen Oberalman geben


----------



## Brewmaster (5. September 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Es kann nur einen Oberalman geben


Danke für die Info


----------



## sworks2013 (5. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ist aber ein Alu LRS, während der DT Swiss ein Carbon LRS ist
> 
> Ich finde die Carbon Variante mit Pi-rope spannend, allerdings auch richtig teuer. 1050 Gramm ist schon eine Ansage beim Gewicht
> @sworks2013
> Hast Du Erfahrungen mit pu-rope gemacht? Insbesondere Haltbarkeit und Service bei Schäden würden mich interessieren.


Nein keine Erfahrung damit gemacht. Habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass die schlecht sind. Passen für mich einfach nicht. Wenn ich bei einem Problem auf nur einen! Händler in der Schweiz angewiesen bin, ist das für mich ein No-Go


----------



## Osama (5. September 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Oberalman


Wer hier weiß denn eigentlich was ein Almanack ist...?


----------



## Flo7 (5. September 2022)

dzmitryt schrieb:


> RockShox Lyrik Ultimate RC3 29" Federgabel DebonAir Tapered Boost 160mm 15x110mm 51mm Offset gloss black C3 für 675€ mit 10% Code AG416/9WEK-34R4-4ASB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist lt Herstellernummer nur die Charger 2.1 somit noch die alte Lyrik und keine neue mit Charger 3!!


----------



## danimaniac (5. September 2022)

das muss ein Kanacke sein der so gut integriert ist, dass man ihn nur noch als Deutschen erkennt.
Türke mit weißen Socken in Trekkingsandalen quasi. Nur am Meckern und immer schlecht gelaunt

*dieser Post kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (5. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> das muss ein Kanacke sein der so gut integriert ist, dass man ihn nur noch als Deutschen erkennt.
> Türke mit weißen Socken in Trekkingsandalen quasi. Nur am Meckern und immer schlecht gelaunt
> 
> *dieser Post kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten


Oder umgekehrt...


----------



## Blaubarschbub (5. September 2022)

Neo83 schrieb:


> TTY95AXD



Achtung: Bevor ich voreilig mit entsprechenden Titeln, Kurzurlaub und/oder Smilys gesegnet werde:

Ich weiß das es NICHT der Laberthread ist , aber

Code einlösen - OKAY





und dann





Bestellung nicht ausführbar.
War der von gestern? Oder Mindestauftragswert (Nachtrag: >50 Euro geht auch nicht)

Frage für einen Froind der die Euros nicht so dicke hat und nur Kleinstmengen bestellen kann. Und ja, er ist sich bewußt das er das falsche Hobby hat und ihn kotzt seine Armut selbst an.


----------



## T_N_T (5. September 2022)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Bevor ich mit entsprechenden Titeln und Smilys gesegnet werden:
> 
> - Ich weiß das es NICHT der Laberthread ist, aber bis hier OK
> 
> ...


Bei mir hat der Code gefunzt.


----------



## grobi59 (5. September 2022)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Achtung: Bevor ich voreilig mit entsprechenden Titeln, Kurzurlaub und/oder Smilys gesegnet werde:
> 
> Ich weiß das es NICHT der Laberthread ist , aber
> 
> ...


Ich finde es auch relativ unverschämt einen Artikel für 14,99 versandkostenfrei bestellen zu wollen.
Da muss man sich nicht wundern, dass alles teurer wird und es Shops gibt, die ausnahmslos Versandkosten aufrufen, egal bei was für einem Einkaufswert.


----------



## fone (5. September 2022)

Code wäre bei mir gegangen.



Brewmaster schrieb:


> Habt ihr 3 eigtl. ein Abo der guten Laune abgeschlossen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1545398


Vermutlich handelt es sich bei allen ihren Beiträgen um Beschwerden.


----------



## fone (5. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> das muss ein Kanacke sein der so gut integriert ist, dass man ihn nur noch als Deutschen erkennt.
> Türke mit weißen Socken in Trekkingsandalen quasi. Nur am Meckern und immer schlecht gelaunt
> 
> *dieser Post kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten


Ziemlich genau mein Gedanke.


----------



## freetourer (5. September 2022)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Achtung: Bevor ich voreilig mit entsprechenden Titeln, Kurzurlaub und/oder Smilys gesegnet werde:
> 
> Ich weiß das es NICHT der Laberthread ist , aber
> 
> ...



Ach ....

Und wo es um Deine eigene Bestellung von sage und schreibe 14,99 geht, die Du natürlich gerne versandkostenfrei erhalten möchtest, ist es vollkommen okay im Schnäppchenthread zu spammen.

Zur Erinnerung; Das ist der Thread, wo Du anderen Usern gerne einen Angry - Smilie hinrotzt, weil sie sich nicht an die Thread - Regeln gehalten haben und in dem Du Dich sonst absolut null selbst beteiligst / selbst keine Schnäppchen postest.

Ansonsten gilt natürlich folgendes:



grobi59 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch relativ unverschämt einen Artikel für 14,99 versandkostenfrei bestellen zu wollen.
> Da muss man sich nicht wundern, dass alles teurer wird und es Shops gibt, die ausnahmslos Versandkosten aufrufen, egal bei was für einem Einkaufswert.




Und für die (hier zitiere ich einen weiteren User) "Angry-Smilie-Wurstgesichter" habe ich natürlich ein weiteres Schnäppchen - für den Fall, dass mein gepostetes Schnäppchen aus





__





						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Diverse Arc8 Extra Rahmensets zu guten Preisen :  https://www.bike-discount.de/de/bike/fahrradteile/mtb-teile/rahmen/fully-29




					www.mtb-news.de
				




nicht ausgereicht hat:





__





						Headspace Plus Meditations App kostenlos (LA VPN) | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de


----------



## fexbru (5. September 2022)

Fl0r14n schrieb:


> Aktuell ist bei jeder Bestellung bei r2-bike immer ein Kärtchen bei mit einem 15% Rabattcode auf ALLES der Marken: Antidot, BikeYoke, CarbonTi, CruelComponents, ENVE, FOX, Garbaruk, Kogel, Mcfk, Michelin, Newman, PNWComponents, RaceFace, Revoloop, RockShox, Scott, Schwalbe, StagesCycling, SUPERNOVA, Syncros, Syntace, tune und wahoo dabei.
> Falls jemandem aus dem Hause noch etwas fehlen sollte kann er mit folgendem etwas sparen:
> xvSoKFrFXz
> KzQnngAe0J
> Sind bis 31. Oktober gültig- da sie aber jeweils nur EINMAL funktionieren ist das kein Problem. Aber vielleicht tragen ja auch andere die die Garage schon voll haben ihre Rabattcodes hier ein.


Die gehen nicht zufällig auch auf nen pirope lrs oder? 
Die sind ja (zumindest der den ich mag) zum Großteil aus Newmen. 😅


----------



## danimaniac (5. September 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Angry-Smilie-Wurstgesichter




Eh Bäschde...


----------



## DerHackbart (5. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1545820
> Eh Bäschde...


Preis ist gut, aber kommt da jetzt Zoll dazu wegen Brexit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linne (5. September 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1667760.html
> 
> 
> 
> DT Swiss GRC 1400 Spline db 42 700c für 999€. Habe ich noch nie für < 1400€ gesehen.


Schönes Angebot! Aber was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zum Satz, der nicht im Angebot ist? https://www.bike24.de/p1334041.html


----------



## xforce1 (5. September 2022)

linne schrieb:


> Schönes Angebot! Aber was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zum Satz, der nicht im Angebot ist? https://www.bike24.de/p1334041.html


Ich würde sagen der teurere ist nicht Hookless und wird mit beiden Freiläufen (XDR und HG) ausgeliefert


----------



## Permafrost (5. September 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Den passenden Remote gibt es zum Bestpreis bei Sport okay mit dem Code FINAL20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klemmt der den Zug mit der Schraube die vorne dran is? Oder mit madenschraube von unten?
Erkenns am Handy schlecht

Edith: hab einfach zwei bestellt, wird ja nicht schlecht


----------



## k0p3 (5. September 2022)

BTW...
Kennt jemand eine Centerlock Nuss, mit der man den Lockring auf der 240er Vorderradnabe mit 12er Steckachse anziehen kann?
Musste beim Bremsscheibenmontieren ziemlich erstaunt feststellen, dass mein Tool nicht zum Anziehen des Rings werden kann. Ich müsste es aufbohren, damit es weit genug über die konische Endkappe an der Nabe drüber gehen würde .  
Beim Hinterrad gings jedenfalls problemlos.


----------



## xforce1 (5. September 2022)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Klemmt der den Zug mit der Schraube die vorne dran is? Oder mit madenschraube von unten?
> Erkenns am Handy schlecht


sieht man es jetzt?


----------



## Pedaldancer (5. September 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> BTW...
> Kennt jemand eine Centerlock Nuss, mit der man den Lockring auf der 240er Vorderradnabe anziehen kann?
> Musste beim Bremsscheibenmontieren ziemlich erstaunt feststellen, dass mein Tool nicht zum Anziehen des Rings werden kann. Ich müsste es aufbohren, damit es weit genug über die konische Endkappe an der Nabe drüber gehen würde .
> Beim Hinterrad gings jedenfalls problemlos.


Vorne nutzt man darum eigentlich außen verzahnte Centerlockringe? Zumindest bei den 15er Achsen kenne ich es so.


----------



## k0p3 (5. September 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Vorne nutzt man darum eigentlich außen verzahnte Centerlockringe? Zumindest bei den 15er Achsen kenne ich es so.



Die außenverzahnten Shimano Lockringe sind, zumindest laut Beschreibung, nur für 15 und 20mm Steckachsen. 
Wenn die dann auch für eine 12er passen würden, wäre das natürlich eine Option.


----------



## lmart1n (5. September 2022)

linne schrieb:


> Schönes Angebot! Aber was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zum Satz, der nicht im Angebot ist? https://www.bike24.de/p1334041.html


Einmal Hookless - also nur für entsprechende Tubeless-Reifen, auch mit Schlauch und einmal mit "Haken" also auch für normale Faltreifen.


----------



## k0p3 (6. September 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> BTW...
> Kennt jemand eine Centerlock Nuss, mit der man den Lockring auf der 240er Vorderradnabe anziehen kann?
> Musste beim Bremsscheibenmontieren ziemlich erstaunt feststellen, dass mein Tool nicht zum Anziehen des Rings werden kann. Ich müsste es aufbohren, damit es weit genug über die konische Endkappe an der Nabe drüber gehen würde .
> Beim Hinterrad gings jedenfalls problemlos.





Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Vorne nutzt man darum eigentlich außen verzahnte Centerlockringe? Zumindest bei den 15er Achsen kenne ich es so.





k0p3 schrieb:


> Die außenverzahnten Shimano Lockringe sind, zumindest laut Beschreibung, nur für 15 und 20mm Steckachsen.
> Wenn die dann auch für eine 12er passen würden, wäre das natürlich eine Option.



Ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen.
Die Centerlocknuss hat einen Durchmesser von ungefähr 19,90mm und die Endkappe genau 20,00mm.
Der Unterschied hat sich gestern Abend beim Ansetzen deutlich größer angefühlt.
Also nur die Nuss auf knappe 20,10mm aufbohren/aufdrehen. Die zwei Zehntel spielen auch keine allzu große Rolle mehr...

Für diejenigen, denen die Möglichkeit zur Nacharbeit fehlt.
Habe hier irgendwo gelesen, dass die Icetoolz 09C1 passen würde. Habe sie zusätzlich auch mal bestellt und werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedaldancer (6. September 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Die außenverzahnten Shimano Lockringe sind, zumindest laut Beschreibung, nur für 15 und 20mm Steckachsen.
> Wenn die dann auch für eine 12er passen würden, wäre das natürlich eine Option.


Es gibt zwei verschieden große außen verzahnte Lockringe von dt swiss. Aber bei 12mm liegt es dann wohl eher an der Nuss?  
Ich weiß auch nicht warum ich eine MTB Gabel im Kopf hatte 
Mit außen verzahnt bei Rennrad/Gravel kann es gut sein, dass das auch nicht passt, weil der Lockring an der Gabel schleift. Hier sollte man also tendenziell eher innen verzahnt nehmen.
Ich habe glaube ich ganz unkreativ die Shimano Nuss.


----------



## k0p3 (6. September 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht warum ich eine MTB Gabel im Kopf hatte



Mein Fehler, nicht die Größe der Steckachse mit angegeben zu haben. Habs oben korrigiert


----------



## linne (6. September 2022)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Einmal Hookless - also nur für entsprechende Tubeless-Reifen, auch mit Schlauch und einmal mit "Haken" also auch für normale Faltreifen.


Lt. DT-Swiss Homepage gibt es aber nur die Hookless Version. Beim Sonderangebot fehlt allerdings der SRAM Freilaufkörper


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. September 2022)

clowz schrieb:


> Lyrik 160mm charger 3 29" f. 740
> 
> scheint wieder verfügbar zu sein.


Versand nur nach Ö. Ist Fahrrad.de also internetstores bla bla. Hier in D also nicht für den Preis zu haben.


----------



## clowz (6. September 2022)

interessant, scheinbar wohl irgend ein mitarbeiter falsch eingepflegt, dass es die gabel so günstig in aut gibt ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. September 2022)

Bei mir kam der r2 Code mit 15% in den Briefkasten ohne Bestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (7. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Bei mir kam der r2 Code mit 15% in den Briefkasten ohne Bestellung.


Bei mir auch, aber halt "nur" auf die Geburtstagsmarken! Nicht auf alles.


----------



## rush_dc (7. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Versand nur nach Ö. Ist Fahrrad.de also internetstores bla bla. Hier in D also nicht für den Preis zu haben.


Hab mir eine bestellt, bräuchte die aber mit 170mm. Müsste mit airshaft umzubauen sein oder geht das mit den neuen nicht mehr?


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. September 2022)

Newmi schrieb:


> Bei mir auch, aber halt "nur" auf die Geburtstagsmarken! Nicht auf alles.


Hat ja keiner gesagt, dass es auf alles 15% gibt. Wäre aber cool.


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2022)

Toll, jetzt hab ich schon wieder 2 Endurajacken gekauft....Danke.


----------



## AgentZero0 (7. September 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Hab mir eine bestellt, bräuchte die aber mit 170mm. Müsste mit airshaft umzubauen sein oder geht das mit den neuen nicht mehr?


War auch meine Überlegung, für die 2023er scheint das aber nicht mehr zu gehen.


Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Für die 2023er Lyrik gibts keinen 170er Airshaft mehr.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Bei mir kam der r2 Code mit 15% in den Briefkasten ohne Bestellung.


Dito. Dabei müsste heute eigentlich ne Bestellung von denen eingehen. Hätten sie gerne mit ins Päckchen werfen dürfen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. September 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dito. Dabei müsste heute eigentlich ne Bestellung von denen eingehen. Hätten sie gerne mit ins Päckchen werfen dürfen.


Oder beide male.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. September 2022)

Hätte ich mich auch nicht beklagt...


----------



## Jaerrit (7. September 2022)

Hatte keinen in der Post, und auch nix bestellt, werde also vermutlich leer ausgehen - macht aber nix, wollte es nur zur Sicherheit mitgeteilt haben 😊


----------



## danimaniac (7. September 2022)

du brauchst eh nix... dir geht's so gut. Das beste Leben! Genieß es, und sag auch mal Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (7. September 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Hatte keinen in der Post, und auch nix bestellt, werde also vermutlich leer ausgehen - macht aber nix, wollte es nur zur Sicherheit mitgeteilt haben 😊


Schnauze und gib mir 14,99+Versand oder es hagelt Wurstgesichter, du...du...du Wurstgesicht


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2022)

Hab glaub ich noch so ein R2 Kot zu Hause. Kann ich heut abend mal posten, first come, first serve oder so....


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (7. September 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Kot





morph027 schrieb:


> posten


Ist das nicht so'n 90er-Jahre-hatecrime-Ding? Dann lieber persönlich erscheinen und auf den Schuhabstreifer... 🤔


----------



## danimaniac (7. September 2022)

und ich dachte, das legt man in die angezündete Zeitung, klingelt und rennt weg.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (7. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> und ich dachte, das legt man in *den angezündeten D-Böllermann*, klingelt und rennt weg.


korriliert


----------



## Innviertler (7. September 2022)

Kann das seriös sein, der Karoo2 ist sonst ja eigentlich nicht unter LP zu bekommen? Und dann gleich mehr als € 100 reduziert?


----------



## danimaniac (7. September 2022)

beim weglaufen noch singen:


----------



## seblubb (7. September 2022)

Innviertler schrieb:


> Kann das seriös sein, der Karoo2 ist sonst ja eigentlich nicht unter LP zu bekommen? Und dann gleich mehr als € 100 reduziert?


gute Frage. Am besten mal drüben im Laberfaden ansprechen 🤗


----------



## danimaniac (7. September 2022)

NewK schrieb:


> Hammerhaed Karoo 2 Fahrradcomputer für 291 €





Innviertler schrieb:


> Kann das seriös sein, der Karoo2 ist sonst ja eigentlich nicht unter LP zu bekommen? Und dann gleich mehr als € 100 reduziert?


kann vom Arbeitsrechner nicht geöffnet werden: newly registered Domain.
Aber Impressum gibt's mit Telefonnummer. Ruf mal an, frag ob die echt sind.

UST-ID vorhanden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (7. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> kann vom Arbeitsrechner nicht geöffnet werden: newly registered Domain.
> Aber Impressum gibt's mit Telefonnummer. Ruf mal an, frag ob die echt sind.
> 
> UST-ID vorhanden....


Jap, konnte auch nichts finden, dass mich misstrauisch machte


----------



## danimaniac (7. September 2022)

Versandbedingungen sind interessant
Versandbedingungen


DHL Paket: Kleine Artikel wie Mikrowellenherde, Dunstabzugshauben, Herde und andere übergroße Artikel werden mit kostenlosem DHL-Versand versendet.
Lieferzeit: 1-3 Tage. Die Versandpauschale beträgt 3,95€.


----------



## Jaerrit (7. September 2022)

ich bestell mal, brauche eh nix, von daher nicht schlimm wenn nix ankommt 🤭

Den Laden findet man nicht, die Firma im Impressum gab es augenscheinlich mal, bzw eine mit ähnlichem Namen, 77 Composites, für mich eindeutig Fakeshop


----------



## danimaniac (7. September 2022)

nochmal dazu
garmin 1040 solar soll auch 456,99 kosten

Zahlungsbedingung nur KK, Sofortüberweisung und Vorkasse.

Ich finde es ... verdächtig.

das Impressum übrigens verweist auf 77 cycling GmbH, NICHT auf zyclist.de
Google Sucuhe nach 77 cycling führt zu einem Webshop welcher hinter dieser Firewall auch nicht sooo gut funktioniert in dessen Impressum wiederum eine andere Firma genannt wird.

Die gleiche Sicherheitswarnung bekomme ich auch am Handy, nicht im selben Netzwerk. Liegt also nicht allein an unserer Firewall.


----------



## Muehi (7. September 2022)

Neben den lustigen Versandbedingungen verwirrt mich die Telefonnummer, Vorwahl von Nürnberg (0911) passt nicht zum Firmensitz. 
Ansonsten werden als Zahlungmöglichkeiten nur Vorkasse, Kreditkarte und Sofortüberweisung angeboten. 

Suspekt...


----------



## Nd-60 (7. September 2022)

Die Seite strahlt nur so vor Seriosität. NICHT!

Die ruft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2002tii (7. September 2022)

Bin über die gestern auch wegen eines BMC Twostrokes 01 four für 1600 gestolpert. Hab etwas recherchiert - definitiv fake/nicht vertrauenswürdig. Gibt mehrere Shops online die da irgendwie dran hängen.


----------



## seblubb (7. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Arbeitsrechner


sollst auch Arbeiten, faule 🐷


----------



## danimaniac (7. September 2022)

@NewK man kann eigene Beiträge bearbeiten, könntest also den Link entfernen "drüben". ;-)


----------



## danimaniac (7. September 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> sollst auch Arbeiten, faule 🐷


Forenarbeit ist Herzensarbeit


----------



## NewK (7. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> @NewK man kann eigene Beiträge bearbeiten, könntest also den Link entfernen "drüben". ;-)


Habe darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## jackzon (7. September 2022)

Die ZEB Ultimate RC2 von bike-components für 599 EUR oder auf ein Angebot für das MY 2023 warten, was meint ihr?


----------



## CrossX (8. September 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Von MyDealz:
> 
> Limotec Alpha 1 Dropperpost für 66 Euro bei CRC mit Code Clear2022
> 
> ...


Gibt's die auch in 30,9mm?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. September 2022)

Ich würde eher die Crankbrothers um 100€ nehmen. Die hat bissl Garantie und es gibt Ersatzteile.
Die muss man dann wenigstens nicht nach 6 Monaten wegwerfen so wie die ganz billigen TranzX Varianten.









						Crankbrother’s Highline Dropper Posts Come with a 3-Year Warranty
					

With Crankbrother's new Highline 3 Dropper line ranging from 60mm to 170mm travel, diameters ranging from 27.2mm for gravel bikes up to 34.9mm for mountain bikes, at a $199 price point, and the Highline 7 Dropper line ranging from 100mm to 170mm and a $299 price point, there is literally a...




					theradavist.com
				












						Highline 3 Dropper - 170mm
					

Premium Trelleborg® sealing Exclusive Igus® LL-glide bearings and keys Jagwire® cable and housing Self-contained hydraulic cartridge delivers industry leading quality and reliability Internal routing  Quick connect mechanism for ease of cable installation Linear actuator for quick return speed...



					int.crankbrothers.com
				












						Highline 3 Warranty Explained FEB19A.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## toastet (8. September 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ich würde eher die Crankbrothers um 100€ nehmen. Die hat bissl Garantie und es gibt Ersatzteile.
> Die muss man dann wenigstens nicht nach 6 Monaten wegwerfen so wie die ganz billigen TranzX Varianten.
> 
> 
> ...



seh nur 199 €


----------



## fone (8. September 2022)

jackzon schrieb:


> Die ZEB Ultimate RC2 von bike-components für 599 EUR oder auf ein Angebot für das MY 2023 warten, was meint ihr?


Warten.
und wer weiß, wie das Modelljahr 2024 aussieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (8. September 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> seh nur 199 €











						crankbrothers Highline 3 170 mm Sattelstütze
					

crankbrothers Highline 3 170 mm Sattelstütze - mehr Spaß mit mehr Hub Die verstellbare crankbrothers Highline 3 Sattelstütze liefert ein Maximum an Hub: 170 mm, stufenlos anpassbar. Sie begeistert mit ihrer reibungslosen Funktion sowie einer schnelle




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## knarz3r (8. September 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ich würde eher die Crankbrothers um 100€ nehmen. Die hat bissl Garantie und es gibt Ersatzteile.
> Die muss man dann wenigstens nicht nach 6 Monaten wegwerfen so wie die ganz billigen TranzX Varianten.
> 
> 
> ...


Kostet 110€ + Versand. Dann brauchste aber noch einen Hebel für ca. 40€. Dafür kann man sich dann schon 2 Limotecs kaufen


----------



## Nd-60 (8. September 2022)

knarz3r schrieb:


> Kostet 110€ + Versand. Dann brauchste aber noch einen Hebel für ca. 40€. Dafür kann man sich dann schon 2 Limotecs kaufen


ZTTO Hebel <20 Euro  

Der einzige Kritikpunkt der Highline ist ihre relativ langsame Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit


----------



## xforce1 (8. September 2022)

knarz3r schrieb:


> Kostet 110€ + Versand. Dann brauchste aber noch einen Hebel für ca. 40€. Dafür kann man sich dann schon 2 Limotecs kaufen


Wenn man sieht was für Preise für Wolftooth, Fox und andere Hebel aufgerufen werden, kommen einem schon Gedanken ob man hier nicht abgezockt wird. Nicht das diese Hebel schlecht wären. Aber wenn ein Hebel 30% mehr kostet als eine komplette Stütze mit Hebel und Zug ist das schon ein krasses Missverhältnis.


----------



## silent2608 (8. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht was für Preise für Wolftooth, Fox und andere Hebel aufgerufen werden, kommen einem schon Gedanken ob man hier nicht abgezockt wird. Nicht das diese Hebel schlecht wären. Aber wenn ein Hebel 30% mehr kostet als eine komplette Stütze mit Hebel und Zug ist das schon ein krasses Missverhältnis.



Man _wird _nicht abgezockt, man _lässt _sich abzocken!
Bei mir kommen überall ZTTO Hebel dran und fertig.


----------



## shaihulud (9. September 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> Man _wird _nicht abgezockt, man _lässt _sich abzocken!
> Bei mir kommen überall ZTTO Hebel dran und fertig.



Mal so ganz spekulativ: Evtl. gibt es Leute, denen ein “Made in USA“ Hebel einer recht innovativen, kleinen Firma ein paar Euros mehr wert ist als eine günstige China-Kopie. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass sich diese Leute abgezockt fühlen. 

Aber das darf und muss auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Oder beide male.


Ist so gekommen. Habe gestern noch ein Paket mit zwei Codes bekommen.


----------



## Ahija (9. September 2022)

shaihulud schrieb:


> Mal so ganz spekulativ: Evtl. gibt es Leute, denen ein “Made in USA“ Hebel einer recht innovativen, kleinen Firma ein paar Euros mehr wert ist als eine günstige China-Kopie. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass sich diese Leute abgezockt fühlen.
> 
> Aber das darf und muss auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Doch, ist Abzocke. Fast alles aus dem Haus ist preislich eine Frechheit.
Hätte ich ZTTO vor 2 Jahren gekannt, hätte ich zwei der "kopierten" Hebel, nicht nur wie jetzt einen.


----------



## Epictetus (9. September 2022)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. September 2022)

Shimano hat auch einen Hebel um 20€ 









						SHIMANO Remote Hebel für höhenverstellbare Sattelstützen | SL-MT500, 22,50 €
					

SHIMANO Remote Hebel für höhenverstellbare Sattelstützen | SL-MT500 Mit dem SL-MT500 bietet Shimano einen Bedienhebel mit 9 mm Zugweg für viele gängige abse




					r2-bike.com
				





Bontrager auch, den hatte ich auch mal, ist sehr langlebig und vernünftig gemacht, mit Gleitlager
https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...l-für-line-dropper-variosattelstütze/p/27218/ 



So ungelagerte sind dagegen schon klar schlechter








						Brand-X Ascend Lever Kit (1x Gears) | Chain Reaction
					

Brand-X Ascend Lever Kit (1x Gears) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				






Spoiler






knarz3r schrieb:


> Dafür kann man sich dann schon 2 Limotecs kaufen


Musst du ja auch bzw. müssen sie zumindest so oft ersetzt werden, sind ja nach paar Monaten Nutzung durch und es gibt keine Ersatzteile und die Kartusche kann man idR auch nicht selbst aufpumpen.

Gleich kommt natürlich wieder ein Sonntagsfahrer bei dem so ein Ding schon paar Jahre hält, ich weiß.


----------



## CrossX (9. September 2022)

shaihulud schrieb:


> Mal so ganz spekulativ: Evtl. gibt es Leute, denen ein “Made in USA“ Hebel einer recht innovativen, kleinen Firma ein paar Euros mehr wert ist als eine günstige China-Kopie. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass sich diese Leute abgezockt fühlen.
> 
> Aber das darf und muss auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Die innovative Meisterleistung bei der Konstruktion eines solchen Hebels ist auch eher übersichtlich.
Da konstruiert man am PC ein paar Modelle, baut die und guckt welcher am besten funktioniert.
Das ist jetzt keine Raketenwissenschaft


----------



## LeoRollt (9. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Rock Shox Pike 29" 2023 Ultimate  Charger 3 um 749€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Preis ist jetzt kein wirklich Knaller, oder? Gibt es bei BC zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. September 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die innovative Meisterleistung bei der Konstruktion eines solchen Hebels ist auch eher übersichtlich.
> Da konstruiert man am PC ein paar Modelle, baut die und guckt welcher am besten funktioniert.
> Das ist jetzt keine Raketenwissenschaft



Na dann los!

In dem Markt wäre noch Platz zwischen den günstigen 20€ Dingern und den wirklich extrem teuren der anderen für dein Produkt.

(Und ja, ich geb dir Recht, ein Schalthebel ist sicher komplizierter aufgebaut und kostet oft weniger)


----------



## hemorider (9. September 2022)

Habe mir die Wolftooth Hebel gebraucht gekauft, sind schon gut die Teile. Wenn man die Dinger abreißt haben die eine Sollbruchstelle, da gibt es günstigen Ersatz. Auch von der Bedingung im nassen ist der Hebel echt gut. Aber ja, definitiv zu teuer. Wie auch das OneUp Zeugs auch, das Werkzeug und Pumpe taugt aber auch.


----------



## rush_dc (9. September 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Na dann los!
> 
> In dem Markt wäre noch Platz zwischen den günstigen 20€ Dingern und den wirklich extrem teuren der anderen für dein Produkt.
> 
> (Und ja, ich geb dir Recht, ein Schalthebel ist sicher komplizierter aufgebaut und kostet oft weniger)


 Ich hab den crankbrothers remote, gibts für ca 45€ und finde den top. Habe ich an 2 bikes und ist nicht billig aber auch nicht zu teuer. Und die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind quasi unendlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. September 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Shimano hat auch einen Hebel um 20€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Shimano 500er Hebel ist mMn leider echt Schrott, vor allem was die Bedienkraft und den Auslösewinkel angeht. Den hab ich mir für das Winter/Freibad Hardtail geholt und in Kombi mit der Reverb und Bikeyoke Dehy Umbau ist absolut untauglich für mich. Hab als Vergleich an zwei Rädern den Bikeyoke Triggy und der ist absolut Top. Allein der Winkel des Hebels Richtung Daumen. Hätte mir wohl doch Mal den ZTTO Hebel zum Test holen sollen.


----------



## JDEM (9. September 2022)

Ztto ist 100x besser als Shimano. Die Shimano haben nen viel zu kurzen Hebel und damit eine sehr schwergängige Bedienung.


----------



## marcossa (9. September 2022)

Bei Bike24 sind paar DT Laufradsätze stark reduziert. Das gleiche Modell gibts dann nochmal im Shop. Von den Specs und Modelljahr alles identisch. Gabs in 2022 bei den XRC LRS irgendeinen Modellwechsel und daher die Sonderangebote?  Oder übersehe ich was anderes.


----------



## davez (9. September 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Bei Bike24 sind paar DT Laufradsätze stark reduziert. Das gleiche Modell gibts dann nochmal im Shop. Von den Specs und Modelljahr alles identisch. Gabs in 2022 bei den XRC LRS irgendeinen Modellwechsel und daher die Sonderangebote?  Oder übersehe ich was anderes.


Im Detail kann ich es Dir nicht sagen. Ich habe mir den Gravel LRS bestellt. Für meinen Geschmack ist das ein "Werkstattverkackungs - Angebot" 😉 

Normalerweise kommen die DT Swiss LRS einzeln verpackt mit Zubehör. Dieser LRS kam lose verpackt in einem großen Bike24 Karton ohne Zubehör. Für den Preis will ich nicht meckern.

Ich vermute, dass das eine Charge LRS für einen Bike Hersteller war, die dann aber beim Händler landete. Ist, wie gesagt, reine Vermutung.


----------



## marcossa (9. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Im Detail kann ich es Dir nicht sagen. Ich habe mir den Gravel LRS bestellt. Für meinen Geschmack ist das ein "Werkstatt*verkackung*s - Angebot" 😉
> 
> Normalerweise kommen die DT Swiss LRS einzeln verpackt mit Zubehör. Dieser LRS kam lose verpackt in einem großen Bike24 Karton ohne Zubehör. Für den Preis will ich nicht meckern.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass das eine Charge LRS für einen Bike Hersteller war, die dann aber beim Händler landete. Ist, wie gesagt, reine Vermutung.


Verkackt nochmal 

OK aber da kann was dran sein. Mein WTB Sattel als Sonderangebot kam einfach in ner Plastiktüte, bei 58% Nachlass kann man auch nicht meckern.

War der LRS dennoch ordentlich verpackt? Normal sind die ja in den Laufradkartons mit Papphaltern fixiert.


----------



## davez (9. September 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Verkackt nochmal
> 
> OK aber da kann was dran sein. Mein WTB Sattel als Sonderangebot kam einfach in ner Plastiktüte, bei 58% Nachlass kann man auch nicht meckern.
> 
> War der LRS dennoch ordentlich verpackt? Normal sind die ja in den Laufradkartons mit Papphaltern fixiert.


Sie lagen einzeln in Plastikfolie eingeschweißt in einem überdimensionierten Karton, umgeben von dickem Papier als Polster. Ist ausreichend, sofern während des Transports nicht extrem grob damit umgegangen wird.

Ich habe schon deutlich schlechter verpackte LRS bekommen ( zB von RCZ)


----------



## k0p3 (9. September 2022)

Noja... 
Mein Karton war schon deutlich von den Felgen ausgebeult. Hatte zuerst auch Bedenken das die schicken Carbonteile etwas abbekommen haben. Dem war dann aber glücklicherweise nicht so. 

Die LRS könnte wirklich besser verpackt sein. 
Der Preis war jedenfalls top


----------



## marcossa (10. September 2022)

Jap Preis ist super  und Bike24 ist bei Versandproblemen bisher sehr kulant gewesen. Hab auch mal bestellt.


----------



## davez (10. September 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Jap Preis ist super  und Bike24 ist bei Versandproblemen bisher sehr kulant gewesen. Hab auch mal bestellt.


Viel Spaß (und hoffentlich Glück beim Versand). Die Felgen sind wunderschön und sowohl die DT Swiss Felgen als auch die Naben sind qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## xlacherx (11. September 2022)

Muehi schrieb:


> Beim Stadler gibts gerade die ClifBar Riegel im Angebot: 24 Stück - also 2 Boxen - für 29,99€.
> Die Box einzeln gibts auch, für 16,99€.
> 
> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/hei...r-energieriegel-box-doppelpack-24-x-68-g.html
> ...


Kann jemand was zu dem online verfügbaren Geschmack sagen? Schmeckt das mit dem Bananen Zeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (11. September 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu dem online verfügbaren Geschmack sagen? Schmeckt das mit dem Bananen Zeug?


Persönlich mein Favorit


----------



## sp00n82 (12. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> DXC Dropper Post 170mm inkl Remote um 80€
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1592735.html


Wenn die jemand kauft, kann er die vielleicht auch mal entsprechend ausmessen, damit ich die zu meiner Übersichtsseite hinzufügen kann?
Der Preis ist ja schon ziemlich ansprechend.

Diese "Best Bike Brands GmbH" wurde Ende 2021 gegründet und hat noch keine eigene Webseite, und die Infos im Handbuch und bei Bike24 widersprechen sich auch etwas.
Ist vermutlich eh eine lizenzierte andere Stütze.

Wichtig wären Gesamtlänge ohne Ansteuerung, die Ansteuerung selbst, die Mindesteinstecktiefe und der untere, versenkbare Teil. Den Rest kann man dann ausrechnen (sofern die 170mm Travel stimmen und es nicht sowas wie 167mm oder so sind, was auch schon vorgekommen ist).


----------



## fone (12. September 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die innovative Meisterleistung bei der Konstruktion eines solchen Hebels ist auch eher übersichtlich.
> Da konstruiert man am PC ein paar Modelle, baut die und guckt welcher am besten funktioniert.
> Das ist jetzt keine Raketenwissenschaft


Ich weiß nicht genau, um welchen Hebel es geht aber der Fox-Hebel von meiner Transfer hatte in meiner Erinnerung eine 2er oder 2,5er Inbusschraube zum Klemmen des Zugs und das war die 3. Schraube, die ich in den letzten 20 Jahren an einem Rad kaputtgemacht habe. Dann scheint da eine ungünstige Kante zu sein, die den Zug nach ein paar Monaten am Hebel reißen ließ.
Na toll, wie krieg ich jetzt die kaputte Schraube aus dem tiefen Loch raus und einen neuen Zug an den Hebel?
-> Einfach einen ZZTO-Hebel bestellt. 
(Und zwischenzeitlich eh die Schnäppchen-One-Up reingesteckt.)

Nein, ich habe kein Interesse meinen Job aufzugeben, um irgendwelche Fahrradteile zu konstruieren.


----------



## xforce1 (12. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> DXC Dropper Post 170mm inkl Remote um 80€
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1592735.html



Eine Eigenmarke von Bike24?



			https://www.bike24.de/marken/dxc:
		

Hinter der deutschen Marke DXC stecken Fahrradenthusiasten mit sehr viel Herzblut und Leidenschaft. Diese Passion überträgt sich auch auf ihr Sortiment. Die junge Marke bringt dir qualitativ hochwertige, zuverlässige und stylische Fahrradteile und bleibt dabei absolut bodenständig und erschwinglich. Freue dich auf Laufradsätze, Sattelstützen, Pedale, Ketten, Lenkerbänder, Heimtrainer, Trainermatten, Heimtrainerzubehör etc.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. September 2022)

Natürlich. Das ist halt die Marke unter der Bike24 die üblichen Sachen rebadged nochmal bringt.

Wie zB diese billigst-TranzX Stütze, die es so auch schon bei manchem OEM gegeben hat.


----------



## sebhunter (12. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Eine Eigenmarke von Bike24?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist sehr wahrscheinlich diese Tranzx, für 80€ mehr als ok:


----------



## CrossX (12. September 2022)

sebhunter schrieb:


> das ist sehr wahrscheinlich diese Tranzx, für 80€ mehr als ok:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1549592


Die verrichtet bei meinem Enduro seit zwei Jahren völlig unauffällig ihren Dienst. Nur einen anderen Hebel habe ich verbaut


----------



## DJTornado (12. September 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die verrichtet bei meinem Enduro seit zwei Jahren völlig unauffällig ihren Dienst. Nur einen anderen Hebel habe ich verbaut


Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, die Stütze ist ordentlich/unauffällig, der Hebel Murks und nach einer Saison war der Innenzug vergammelt. Nach Austausch auf einen ordentlichen Zug ist das eine absolut preiswerte, funktionale Lösung, mit der du natürlich beim Posen unten durch bist.


----------



## loam (12. September 2022)

Racer90 schrieb:


> Klick
> Fox 36 2022 Factory für 1100 statt 1,5k bei R2



930€ mit der 15% Code.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. September 2022)

BioBub schrieb:


> Bei FORBIDDEN gibts recht gute Rabatte (bis zu 25%) auf Druid Kompletträder, Rahmenset und anderen Kram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat jemand das Prozedere schon einmal durch? Kommt außer den 4.7% Zoll und 19% Mwst. noch irgendwas dazu?


----------



## loam (13. September 2022)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Prozedere schon einmal durch? Kommt außer den 4.7% Zoll und 19% Mwst. noch irgendwas dazu?


Ja, sone Standard DHL Gebühr für Zollabwicklung. Glaube 6€ um den Dreh sind das immer.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. September 2022)

Obacht! Komplettrad hat andere Gebühren als Einzelteile. Die Aufstellung stimmt soweit, aber wenn es ein komplettes Rad "i.T." in einer Kiste ist liegen die Gebühren höher.


----------



## Flo7 (13. September 2022)

Steht auch alles hier:








						Shipping policy
					

WE ARE MOUNTAIN BIKERS. WE MAKE MOUNTAIN BIKES. Before all else we are proud to have a team of individuals who are passionate about riding and contributing to the mountain bike community. Forbidden was created by real mountain bikers  with the simple goal of making our vision of the perfect...




					eu.forbiddenbike.com


----------



## xrated (13. September 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ja schon ziemlich ansprechend.


Das Gewicht nicht so


----------



## mrwulf (13. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Steht auch alles hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14% für komplette Bikes 😬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (13. September 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> 14% für komplette Bikes 😬


edit: kurz dumm gewesen.

Lunger auch schon ewig auf der Bird-Seite rum, aber so Importgeschichten waren auch schonmal attraktiver...


----------



## Flo7 (13. September 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Zahlste ja nur in GB, bei Import werden da dann 19% draus.
> Lunger auch schon ewig auf der Bird-Seite rum, aber so Importgeschichten waren auch schonmal attraktiver...



Wie kommst du auf sowas?? Die 19% Mwst haben mit den 14% Zoll nichts am Hut...


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (13. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf sowas?? Die 19% Mwst haben mit den 14% Zoll nichts am Hut...


Jou, hab's mit dem VAT durcheinandergeschmissen, da sind's dann auch 16, xx% - lesen bildet.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. September 2022)

Danke! Wird ein Rahmen und damit passts.


----------



## sprousaTM (13. September 2022)

@Hendrik1988  Kannst auch bei MiJo Bikes schauen, die haben auf die Druid Rahmen auch Rabatte. M Rahmen in Eggplant 2900€, 3100€ fürn Blue Steel in M... XL Brownstone für 2800€.. Wenn das zufällig die Größe und Farbe ist, die du suchst, kannst du dir womöglich den Import sparen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. September 2022)

Das hatte ich schon gesehen. Leider gibt´s Größe XL nur in der Grundierungsfarbe.


----------



## Jaerrit (14. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Lupine SL AF EUR 334 *(Lampe mit StVZO Zulassung - keine Traillampe)*​


Gibts denn bei denen keinen Dimb-Rabatt mehr? Laut Infothek schon, hm, hat auch mal funktioniert wenn ich mich recht entsinne 🤔🥴

Edit: nur der Lampenkopf für alle mit nervösem Bestellfinger 🤭


----------



## seblubb (14. September 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> nur der Lampenkopf für alle mit nervösem Bestellfinger 🤭


laut Beschreibung ohne Akku, laut Lieferumfang mit Akku. Also eher was für Retourengeübte 🤭


----------



## davez (14. September 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Gibts denn bei denen keinen Dimb-Rabatt mehr? Laut Infothek schon, hm, hat auch mal funktioniert wenn ich mich recht entsinne 🤔🥴
> 
> Edit: nur der Lampenkopf für alle mit nervösem Bestellfinger 🤭


Der Preis war ziemlich gut - ist wieder vorbei...


----------



## xlacherx (14. September 2022)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Danke! Wird ein Rahmen und damit passts.


Hast du schon ne Übersicht, was das dann fix kostet mit Zoll und Steuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pattah (14. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Die Vernünftigen sind in diesem Forum nicht zu finden. Hier sind nur Durchgeknallte, die bereit sind für Bikes mehr als für Autos auszugeben. Dabei schließe ich mich explizit ein.
> 
> Ich habe mehr Laufradsätze als meine Frau Schuhe 🤣


War China Laufradsatz schon ?


----------



## sebhunter (14. September 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wenn die jemand kauft, kann er die vielleicht auch mal entsprechend ausmessen, damit ich die zu meiner Übersichtsseite hinzufügen kann?
> Der Preis ist ja schon ziemlich ansprechend.
> 
> Diese "Best Bike Brands GmbH" wurde Ende 2021 gegründet und hat noch keine eigene Webseite, und die Infos im Handbuch und bei Bike24 widersprechen sich auch etwas.
> ...



Dann will ich mal:

Gesamtlänge ohne Ansteuerung: *463mm*
die Ansteuerung selbst: *34mm*
die Mindesteinstecktiefe: *120mm *
und der untere, versenkbare Teil: *239mm*
Travel sind: *169mm*
Gewicht: *635g *ohne Züge und Hebel
Rein optisch ist die identisch mit der TranzX YSP23J, das Gewicht kommt auch hin bei 31,6x170mm.
Bei 31,6x150mm gibt TranzX ja 600g an....

Außerdem lag diese Karte bei, statt Gebrauchsanweisung...verräterisch😉


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. September 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hast du schon ne Übersicht, was das dann fix kostet mit Zoll und Steuer?


2208€ x 1,047 x 1,19 sind rund 2750€.


----------



## xlacherx (14. September 2022)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> 2208€ x 1,047 x 1,19 sind rund 2750€.


wenn ich n L Rahmen wähe, steht da was von 2300€


----------



## sp00n82 (14. September 2022)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal:
> 
> Gesamtlänge ohne Ansteuerung: *463mm*
> die Ansteuerung selbst: *34mm*
> ...


Danke, klingt auch von den Maßen her sehr stark nach der JD-YSP23, und die steht bei mir schon in der Liste.

Und anscheinend gäbe es die mittlerweile sogar mit 200mm Kartuschen. 🤔


			https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0266/1774/1347/files/TranzX_Spare_Parts_Consumer_Facing_-_Sheet1.pdf?v=1588796015


----------



## Hendrik1988 (15. September 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> wenn ich n L Rahmen wähe, steht da was von 2300€


Die kleineren Größen scheinen teurer zu sein.


----------



## FritzeF (15. September 2022)

Zimmon schrieb:


> https://www.jonito.com/en/bikes/ghost-riot-trail-full-party-275-s-417-full-party?camp=cp&gclid=Cj0KCQjw94WZBhDtARIsAKxWG--9P8O5aoRBbuybk03s7wIVZ68ru-HpE75lwi31bGeZnkvsOxC1cisaAt-UEALw_wcB



Na toll da hab ich mich schon mit dem Gedanken angefreundet ein übergewichtiges Geister Fahrrad demnächst die Hügel hoch zu treten und dann ist nur Größe S verfügbar. 🤬


OK, welches viel zu schwere und völlig überflüssige Fahrrad kann ich jetzt stattdessen bestellen?

Ich fand eigentlich nur die verbauten Komponenten interessant...


----------



## davez (15. September 2022)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Na toll da hab ich mich schon mit dem Gedanken angefreundet ein übergewichtiges Geister Fahrrad demnächst die Hügel hoch zu treten und dann ist nur Größe S verfügbar. 🤬
> 
> 
> OK, welches viel zu schwere und völlig überflüssige Fahrrad kann ich jetzt stattdessen bestellen?
> ...


Geduld - die Lager sind voll und die Leute kaufen nix mehr; wird spannender Schnäppchenherbst


----------



## sebhunter (15. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Geduld - die Lager sind voll und die Leute kaufen nix mehr; wird spannender Schnäppchenherbst


Und im Frühjahr kommen noch die dazu, die nach zwei Jahren coronabedingtes Biken feststellen, daß das doch nicht das richtige Hobby war; wird dann auch spannend auf Kleinanzeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. September 2022)

jepp, gibt wieder Abverkauf Rabatt Aktionen! Hab ich die letzte 2 Jahren kaum gesehen ...


----------



## xlacherx (15. September 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> jepp, gibt wieder Abverkauf Rabatt Aktionen! Hab ich die letzte 2 Jahren kaum gesehen ...


Jap und das ist das Problem. Ich habe gerade echt Bock was neuer aufzubauen 😂aktuell steht das forbidden druid hoch im kurs. 
gibt für knapp 3k noch n interessanten trailbike rahmen? 🤔 natürlich als Schnäppchen 😝


----------



## Flo7 (15. September 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Jap und das ist das Problem. Ich habe gerade echt Bock was neuer aufzubauen 😂aktuell steht das forbidden druid hoch im kurs.
> gibt für knapp 3k noch n interessanten trailbike rahmen? 🤔 natürlich als Schnäppchen 😝



Vitus gibt’s um die 1800€ inkl fox Factory bei CRC bzw. Wiggle.

Sonst ein Carbonda FM1001 um 750$ plus Versand.


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. September 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Jap und das ist das Problem. Ich habe gerade echt Bock was neuer aufzubauen 😂aktuell steht das forbidden druid hoch im kurs.
> gibt für knapp 3k noch n interessanten trailbike rahmen? 🤔 natürlich als Schnäppchen 😝


Ragley Big Al Hardtailrahmen gäbs bei CRC für 399€.


----------



## michael66 (15. September 2022)

Mal schauen was es da morgen gibt 🙂


----------



## HabeDEhre (16. September 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was es da morgen gibt 🙂
> Anhang anzeigen 1551592


irgendwie nix Gescheites oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (16. September 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> irgendwie nix Gescheites oder?


Kommt drauf an was man braucht,ich hab mir die Deemax gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Preis 👍🏻


----------



## fone (16. September 2022)

Wie soll man denn da was finden?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (16. September 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn da was finden?


Na, Kategorie auswählen und Filtermaske benutzen. 

Wer auf der Suche nach irgendwas ist, was vielleicht gebraucht werden könnte, muss halt durchscrollen bis der Daumen abfällt...


----------



## HabeDEhre (16. September 2022)

der geht preislich eigentlich´... wenn ich nicht schon nen Jade X hätte:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1419095.html


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. September 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Na, Kategorie auswählen und Filtermaske benutzen.


Funktioniert auch nur zu einem gewissen Grad. Bsp: Suche eher legeres Langarmtrikot zum Mountainbiken ohne Taschen. 

-> Oberteile, Fahrrad, Mountainbike: 19 Seiten.
Kurzarm kann man nicht rausfiltern, spez. Damentrikots auch nicht...

Naja, egal.


----------



## fone (16. September 2022)

Ich war gerade irgendwo in Bekleidung (gemischt) wo man das Geschlecht nicht rausfiltern konnte. Und dann 110 Seiten. Ich will ja stöbern aber doch nicht so.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. September 2022)

Das meine ich.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (16. September 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Funktioniert auch nur zu einem gewissen Grad. Bsp: Suche eher legeres Langarmtrikot zum Mountainbiken ohne Taschen.
> 
> -> Oberteile, Fahrrad, Mountainbike: 19 Seiten.
> Kurzarm kann man nicht rausfiltern, spez. Damentrikots auch nicht...
> ...


Na gut, das klingt nervig. Hab nur kurz die Komponenten durchwühlt...


----------



## nosaint77 (16. September 2022)

Nicht über den Sale in die Kategorien gehen, sondern regulär. Wenn Kategorie und Filter passen, sortieren nach Rabatt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. September 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1417459.html
> 
> 
> 
> Formula Selva S Federgabel - 27,5+ / 29 Zoll - Extended 160-170mm - 43mm Offset - Tapered - 15x110mm Boost - matt schwarz​709,99€





goldencore schrieb:


> CrankBrothers Synthesis Enduro 11 Carbon 27.5+ Laufradsatz Boost I9 Hydra mit Microspline Freilauf
> 1599€
> Link


Gab es deutlich billiger bei RCZ gerade. Sind die beiden Produkte gerade bei einem großen Radhersteller über?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobibikes (16. September 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> irgendwie nix Gescheites oder?





michael66 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was es da morgen gibt 🙂
> Anhang anzeigen 1551592



Na ja, folgender LRS bis gestern vor dem Sale für 899€ oder 849€, jetzt im heissen Deal für 1099,99€. Ja nee, is klar....



			https://www.bike24.de/p1667762.html?searchTerm=Dt%20swiss%20xrc&source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=DTS614966&queryId=146ad2748be64250c6a94150e9c052d0&userToken=1af1f902-5bd3-4433-b01d-9b2dbedcc368


----------



## tobibikes (16. September 2022)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Na ja, folgender LRS bis gestern vor dem Sale für 899€ oder 849€, jetzt im heissen Deal für 1099,99€. Ja nee, is klar....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1667762.html?searchTerm=Dt%20swiss%20xrc&source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=DTS614966&queryId=146ad2748be64250c6a94150e9c052d0&userToken=1af1f902-5bd3-4433-b01d-9b2dbedcc368


Jetzt wieder 849€. Preise nach Tageszeit wie an der Tankstelle? 🤔


----------



## michael66 (16. September 2022)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Na ja, folgender LRS bis gestern vor dem Sale für 899€ oder 849€, jetzt im heissen Deal für 1099,99€. Ja nee, is klar....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1667762.html?searchTerm=Dt%20swiss%20xrc&source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=DTS614966&queryId=146ad2748be64250c6a94150e9c052d0&userToken=1af1f902-5bd3-4433-b01d-9b2dbedcc368


Steht doch 849€


----------



## davez (16. September 2022)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Na ja, folgender LRS bis gestern vor dem Sale für 899€ oder 849€, jetzt im heissen Deal für 1099,99€. Ja nee, is klar....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1667762.html?searchTerm=Dt%20swiss%20xrc&source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=DTS614966&queryId=146ad2748be64250c6a94150e9c052d0&userToken=1af1f902-5bd3-4433-b01d-9b2dbedcc368


Bei mir steht 849


----------



## tobibikes (16. September 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Steht doch 849€


Ist gerade wieder geändert worden 😉


----------



## danimaniac (16. September 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Funktioniert auch nur zu einem gewissen Grad. Bsp: Suche eher legeres Langarmtrikot zum Mountainbiken ohne Taschen.
> 
> -> Oberteile, Fahrrad, Mountainbike: 19 Seiten.
> Kurzarm kann man nicht rausfiltern, spez. Damentrikots auch nicht...
> ...


Jetzt nur noch deine Größe auswählen:


			https://www.bike24.de/radfahren/bekleidung/fahrradtrikots/mtb-trikots?dynamicAttributes%5B2%5D%5B19%5D=19&dynamicAttributes%5B648%5D%5B1026%5D=1026&dynamicAttributes%5B643%5D%5B1056%5D=1056&searchTerm=&sort=


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. September 2022)

Es gibt viele Artikel über 70% reduziert. Die werden nie und nimmer abverkauft, weil die kaum jemand braucht. Ich frage mich was mit diesen hunderten Artikeln passiert, wenn sie Platz für neues brauchen. Gerade Klamotten müssen ja aus d Sortiment. Packen die dann große Pakete, die versteigert werden ohne den Inhalt zu kennen?
Oder wird das gar weggeschmissen?


----------



## Pedaldancer (16. September 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Artikel über 70% reduziert. Die werden nie und nimmer abverkauft, weil die kaum jemand braucht. Ich frage mich was mit diesen hunderten Artikeln passiert, wenn sie Platz für neues brauchen. Gerade Klamotten müssen ja aus d Sortiment. Packen die dann große Pakete, die versteigert werden ohne den Inhalt zu kennen?
> Oder wird das gar weggeschmissen?



ich hab im Bike 24 Sale auch 2 wunderschöne Trikots ergattert und das zu einem echt guten Kurs. Randgrößen gibt's meistens noch. 
Ich weiß nicht wie bike 24 das macht..
Aber die fast fashion Bekleidungsindustrie die löst das Problem tatsächlich mit wegschmeißen.. (wobei das Zeug is neu schon eigentlich Müll...)

Ich hoffe bike 24 macht das anders..., die Radelkleidung ist ja doch hochwertiger 









						Müllberge aus Fast Fashion: Afrikas Second-Hand-Alptraum
					

Hunderte Tonnen Second-Hand-Kleidung landen täglich allein in Ghana. Doch viel davon wandert in den Müll. Die Billigware ist längst zu einer Gefahr für Natur und Mensch geworden. Von Dunja Sadaqi.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



😕


----------



## michael66 (16. September 2022)

Die werden dann an Firmen wie z.b RCZ billigst verkauft und deshalb können diese Firmen auch solche Preise machen.
Daran sieht man auch mal die Gewinnmargen und selbst für den halben Preis oder weniger machen die noch keinen Verlust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (16. September 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Artikel über 70% reduziert. Die werden nie und nimmer abverkauft, weil die kaum jemand braucht. Ich frage mich was mit diesen hunderten Artikeln passiert, wenn sie Platz für neues brauchen. Gerade Klamotten müssen ja aus d Sortiment. Packen die dann große Pakete, die versteigert werden ohne den Inhalt zu kennen?
> Oder wird das gar weggeschmissen?



Landet dann wie bereits geschrieben bei rcz und Co. oder in der Atacama Wüste... sorry, aber passt grade so gut zu meinem Beitrag im Patagoniathread


----------



## flowforfun (17. September 2022)

Kurze Anmerkung zum Bike24 Sale, ich hatte mich schon geärgert das ich zuvor etwas bestellt hatte, aber ich kann nur von dem Steuersatz berichten das die Preise sich teilweise nur unwesentlich von zuvor unterscheiden (hier 5 Euro). Wie so oft sehen die Rabatte zur UVP(!) gut aus, machen aber nicht immer den großen Unterschied.
Vereinzelt sind die Preise aber echt top.


----------



## goldencore (17. September 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> leatt 3df airfit lite L-XL 172-184 cm
> 
> Für 83 Euro echt krass!


Sehe ich da nicht zu dem Preis.
Edit:
Ah, jetzt. Ist aber das Shirt und nicht die Jacke, oder?


----------



## Flo7 (17. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Sehe ich da nicht zu dem Preis.


 Is schon vorbei…


----------



## grobi59 (17. September 2022)

Adra schrieb:


> 2022 Santa Cruz Bronson C S-Build minus 350€ vom UVP heute bei liquid-life nur in S verfügbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5% Rabatt sind jetzt schon ein Schnäppchen?


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Sehe ich da nicht zu dem Preis.
> Edit:
> Ah, jetzt. Ist aber das Shirt und nicht die Jacke, oder?





Flo7 schrieb:


> Is schon vorbei…


ich hab sie noch bekommen und ich wollte auch nur die kurz Arm Version 0_o
Lieferung aber erst Anfang Oktober laut Amazon

Schallplatten die ich vorbestellt hatte zum Erscheinungstermin am 7. Oktober wurden heute auch grad erst auf den 11. November nach hinten verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (18. September 2022)

Mein XRC 1200 für 999 Taler ist eingetrudelt. Die DT Swiss Deals scheinen eine Charge für einen Bikehersteller gewesen zu sein. Kommt nicht im DT Karton, sondern nur in Folie eingeschweißt. So kleine Parts wie der 6Loch Bremsscheiben Adapter fehlt. Schon witzig ... wie die wohl an so Zeug kommen


----------



## davez (18. September 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Mein XRC 1200 für 999 Taler ist eingetrudelt. Die DT Swiss Deals scheinen eine Charge für einen Bikehersteller gewesen zu sein. Kommt nicht im DT Karton, sondern nur in Folie eingeschweißt. So kleine Parts wie der 6Loch Bremsscheiben Adapter fehlt. Schon witzig ... wie die wohl an so Zeug kommen


Die Bikehersteller haben in Panik doppel- und dreifach Bestellungen gemacht während Corona und dann kamen die Teile wohl tatsächlich und man brauchte sie nicht mehr.


----------



## marcossa (18. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Die Bikehersteller haben in Panik doppel- und dreifach Bestellungen gemacht während Corona und dann kamen die Teile wohl tatsächlich und man brauchte sie nicht mehr.



Wird so in die Richtung gehen. Bei Bike Discount sind diverse Newmen LRS im Sale.
Der hier zum Beispiel:








						Advanced SL X.R.25 28" CL Sram XDR Laufradsatz
					

Die in der Mountainbike-Welt erprobten angewinkelten hookless Felgenhörner gepaart mit einem flachen, sehr gutmütigen Felgenprofil, ergeben einen der leichtesten Gravel Laufradsätze auf dem Markt. Die Felgen mit 25 mm...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




In der Beschreibung dann > Cube Bike Farbgebung.


----------



## Pedaldancer (18. September 2022)

🙏 vielleicht hört das Elend mit den unverschämt teuren Preisen ja bald auf. Auch wenn jetzt die Leute dann feststellen, dass aufgrund der stark gestiegenen Lebenshaltungskosten eben nicht mehr jeder Preis zum Kauf führt.
Hab gestern 2 Ultegra 11x Ketten für je 24 Euro bestellt. Zu dem Kurs gab es die das letzte Mal VOR Corona.


----------



## Montigomo (18. September 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> 🙏 vielleicht hört das Elend mit den unverschämt teuren Preisen ja bald auf. Auch wenn jetzt die Leute dann feststellen, dass aufgrund der stark gestiegenen Lebenshaltungskosten eben nicht mehr jeder Preis zum Kauf führt.
> Hab gestern 2 Ultegra 11x Ketten für je 24 Euro bestellt. Zu dem Kurs gab es die das letzte Mal VOR Corona.


Wo hast Du bitte bestellt?


----------



## Pedaldancer (18. September 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Wo hast Du bitte bestellt?


Bei canyon, ich hatte da einen Versandkostenfrei Gutschein. Laut Nachfrage mit quick link.. steht aber nicht dabei. Ich hab den chat zur Sicherheit mal gesichert. 
Vielleicht haut Canyon jetzt auch nur das "alte" 11 Fach ultegra und durace Zeug raus..  . Egal. In dem Fall ist haben mal wieder besser als brauchen


----------



## k0p3 (18. September 2022)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Bei Jonito gibt es mit BIKE10 10% auf alle Bikes. Funktioniert auch für Rahmen.
> 
> z.B. Santa Cruz Megatower 1 CC Frameset, verschiedene Varianten (Coil/Air & Farben) und Größen. Lieferdatum Oktober/November - 2.676,60€
> 
> ...






RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hab es mal ergänzt...



Ich hatte die Woche mal wegen den tatsächlichen Lieferterminen bei Jonito angefragt. Allerdings wegen eines 5010...

Zitat:
"Bei den auf unserer Website angegebenen Lieferterminen handelt es sich um die direkten und täglich aktualisierten Angaben des Herstellers".


----------



## k0p3 (18. September 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Woche mal wegen den tatsächlichen Lieferterminen bei Jonito angefragt. Allerdings wegen eines 5010...
> 
> Zitat:
> "Bei den auf unserer Website angegebenen Lieferterminen handelt es sich um die direkten und täglich aktualisierten Angaben des Herstellers".



Ach ja... 
Es könnte aber auch früher kommen... Haben sie geschrieben...


----------



## damianfromhell (19. September 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Woche mal wegen den tatsächlichen Lieferterminen bei Jonito angefragt. Allerdings wegen eines 5010...
> 
> Zitat:
> "Bei den auf unserer Website angegebenen Lieferterminen handelt es sich um die direkten und täglich aktualisierten Angaben des Herstellers".


Jau Santa ist ähnlich wie Cervelo echt schwierig was deren kommunikation betrifft.


----------



## k0p3 (19. September 2022)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Jau Santa ist ähnlich wie Cervelo echt schwierig was deren kommunikation betrifft.



Ich habe jetzt mal eins bestellt, um Euch auf dem Laufenden halten zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (19. September 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal eins bestellt, um Euch auf dem Laufenden halten zu können


Stell dich drauf ein das Santa dir monatlich einen Monat weiter einen Termin nennt


----------



## demlak (19. September 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal eins bestellt, um Euch auf dem Laufenden halten zu können


Wie selbstlos von dir 😜


----------



## Caese (20. September 2022)

Sind die BC-Versandkostenfrei-Codes eigentlich immer nur einmal anwendbar? Hab jetzt schon öfters die aus dem Thread erfolglos getestet :-/


----------



## Poldi78 (20. September 2022)

Caese schrieb:


> Sind die BC-Versandkostenfrei-Codes eigentlich immer nur einmal anwendbar? Hab jetzt schon öfters die aus dem Thread erfolglos getestet :-/


Nein, aber sie gelten immer nur an dem Tag, an dem sie auf der Seite aufploppen bzw. hier gepostet werden.


----------



## seblubb (20. September 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Nein, aber sie gelten immer nur an dem Tag, an dem sie auf der Seite aufploppen bzw. hier gepostet werden.


Kannst du bitte den Kot von heute Posten? Danke 🤗


----------



## damianfromhell (20. September 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte den Kot von heute Posten? Danke 🤗


Glaube das willst du net 🤣🤣


----------



## aibeekey (20. September 2022)

Satz Magura MT5 VR & HR für 102€ bei Rose
Gibt auch einzelne Bremsen für 51€









						MT5 Scheibenbremsset VR + HR | ROSE Bikes
					

Bewährte 4-Kolben Technologie aus dem Motorrad-Rennsport, adaptiert au




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Remux (20. September 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1675410.html
> 
> RockShox Super Deluxe RC3 Air Dämpfer - Metric - 230x60mm​270 Euro




Das ist ein ganz normaler SD, der ist mit 270€ viel zu teuer. Da gabs ja teils den Ultimate günstiger.


----------



## Fluhbike (20. September 2022)

select+, wo gibts den den günstiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (20. September 2022)

Das ist halt das "alte" Modell, den gibts nicht mehr in der Breite verfügbar. den gleichen Dämpfer gabs im August bei CRC für 180€ im Abverkauf


----------



## UserX1 (20. September 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Satz Magura MT5 VR & HR für 102€ bei Rose
> Gibt auch einzelne Bremsen für 51€
> 
> 
> ...


Die MT5 oder doch lieber die Cura4?


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. September 2022)

UserX1 schrieb:


> Die MT5 oder doch lieber die Cura4?


Beide🤭


----------



## Montigomo (20. September 2022)

UserX1 schrieb:


> Die MT5 oder doch lieber die Cura4?


CODE RSC für 150 EUR ;-)


----------



## pAn1c (20. September 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> CODE RSC für 150 EUR ;-)


Die hat aber Dot, die anderen beiden Oil.


----------



## steve73 (20. September 2022)

Das würde ich gerne mal verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. September 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Da würde ich gerne mal verstehen
> Anhang anzeigen 1554423


Is das was wichtiges, über das du grad sprichst?


----------



## steve73 (20. September 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is das was wichtiges, über das du grad sprichst?


Also ich schreibe und spreche nicht.
Bei der Antwort hast du ja eindeutig wichtigeres zu tun…..
Mich interessiert eigentlich nur warum der Hinweis als negativ angesehen wird, dann kann ich ihn mir ja auch sparen oder ich lerne was ich falsch gemacht habe


----------



## goldencore (20. September 2022)

Falsch gemacht hast du meiner Ansicht nach nichts, sondern im Gegenteil einen eher mustergültigen Eintrag erstellt. Vielleicht hatte der User mit dem Angry Smiley einfach einen Zorneslauf von unten nach oben, weil unter deinem Beitrag zwei Labereinträge sind, die in dem Thread nichts zu suchen haben und dann hat er schon so rot gesehen, dass er einen Eintrag zu spät gestoppt hat...


----------



## demlak (20. September 2022)

Reaktionen sind doch nicht pauschal eine Bewertung deines Beitrages.. Vielleicht hat die Person sich geärgert, dass diese Info für sie zu spät kam..


----------



## freetourer (20. September 2022)

Macht sich denn irgendwer wirklich etwas aus den Smileys?


----------



## der-gute (20. September 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Also ich schreibe und spreche nicht.


Ja, äh nein, äh…

ist das nun eine Unterhaltung, oder kann das weg?

PS: muss man einem Bild (Smiley) eines Fremden so viel Beachtung schenken?
Bin da glaub zu alt dafür…


----------



## gamble (21. September 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Das würde ich gerne mal verstehen
> ...



14% Ausschuss, mit der (wenn auch auf den ersten Blick unverständlichen) Kritikquote sollte man im Internet umgehen können.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. September 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert eigentlich nur warum der Hinweis als negativ angesehen wird, dann kann ich ihn mir ja auch sparen oder ich lerne was ich falsch gemacht habe


Der User schränkt die Ansicht auf sein Profil ein. Langjährige Forenmitglieder wissen, dass das ein nahezu untrügliches Indiz für eine "etwas spezielle" Art ist...


----------



## seblubb (21. September 2022)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Der User schränkt die Ansicht auf sein Profil ein. Langjährige Forenmitglieder wissen, dass das ein nahezu untrügliches Indiz für eine "etwas spezielle" Art ist...


lass @Cpt_Oranksch in Ruhe 





aber ja, der ist speziell 🤭


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. September 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> aber ja, der ist speziell 🤭


Ich meinte jetzt weniger diese Art von Spezialität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (21. September 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> lass @Cpt_Oranksch in Ruhe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Cpt_Oranksch im Schnäppchen Thread, is klar


----------



## Remux (21. September 2022)

Jetzt reißt hier mal keine Wunden auf nachdem der Dash Fred nichtmal 12k Antworten geschafft hat




😭


----------



## chem (21. September 2022)

Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

FOX 36 Float Grip2 Factory E-Bike+ 27.5" Federgabel - 2021 - 160mm - Tapered - 15x110mm - 44mm Offset - schwarz für 869,99 https://www.bike24.de/p1565745.html




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Passt der Preis für die Qualität?


----------



## rzOne20 (21. September 2022)

Weiß jemand wie ich zu so einem 15% Gutschein von R2 Bike kommen könnte? Da is was das ich gerne hätte 😬


----------



## Epictetus (21. September 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ja, äh nein, äh…
> 
> ist das nun eine Unterhaltung, oder kann das weg?
> 
> ...


Oder der Frage nach Bike Discount Gutscheinen..

Oh wait


----------



## der-gute (22. September 2022)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Oder der Frage nach Bike Discount Gutscheinen..
> 
> Oh wait


Äh…ja genau. Das tut mir aber leid, das du da verletzt bist. Aber eigentlich ist genau das Gegenteil gemeint. Nämlich der Umgang mit einer „Antwort“ im Internet.

Egal. Weida mit ledschde Preis!


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. September 2022)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie ich zu so einem 15% Gutschein von R2 Bike kommen könnte? Da is was das ich gerne hätte 😬


Zum Beispiel kannst du dort erst etwas Günstiges bestellen, was man auch braucht, dabei schicken sie dir den Gutschein mit, und du bestellst dann das eigentliche teurere Teil.


----------



## marcossa (22. September 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel kannst du dort erst etwas Günstiges bestellen, was man auch braucht, dabei schicken sie dir den Gutschein mit, und du bestellst dann das eigentliche teurere Teil.


Partsversender hassen diesen Trick


----------



## der-gute (22. September 2022)

Krischmi schrieb:


> Fox Float 38 für 693€:
> https://www.used-elitebikes.com/fed...ce-29275-170mm-federgabel-boost-2022-neu.html


Das is die von RCZ, die keiner kaufen will. Gibts dort für < 600€. Der Laden is ja RCZ Wiederverkäufer 🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (22. September 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> FEEDBACK SPORTS
> BIKE-MONTAGESTÄNDER SPORT MECHANIC
> HOT DEAL-48%
> 129.95 € statt 249.95 €
> ...


Mit dem 10% Gutschein für 116.96€ zu haben und ich brauche definitiv einen neuen, wenn auch nicht sofort. Meint ihr der geht noch billiger weg? Brauche irgendwie grad ne kleine Entscheidungshilfe (für Bier isses noch zu früh ).


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (22. September 2022)

Vom Aufbau her ähnelt der den gängigen günstigen Aldi, Lidl & Co. Ständern. 
Ist der soviel stabiler als diese Teile?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Vom Aufbau her ähnelt der den gängigen günstigen Aldi, Lidl & Co. Ständern.
> Ist der soviel stabiler als diese Teile?


Nein, tut er nicht ?


----------



## Schibbl (22. September 2022)

Die vier Lidl-Montageständer die du für den Preis bekommst sind zusammen auf jeden Fall stabiler als ein Feedback Sports Montageständer. Es reichen sogar drei. Das ist mein heutiger Life-Hack für dich.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (22. September 2022)

Okok, ist ja schon bestellt  😅  😇  😂


----------



## esmirald_h (22. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Okok, ist ja schon bestellt  😅  😇  😂


Drei Lidl Ständer 👍🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (22. September 2022)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Drei Lidl Ständer 👍🤣


Nur 2. 1 hab ich schon  👆


----------



## DaMoasta (23. September 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Die vier Lidl-Montageständer die du für den Preis bekommst sind zusammen auf jeden Fall stabiler als ein Feedback Sports Montageständer. Es reichen sogar drei. Das ist mein heutiger Life-Hack für dich.


Das war überzeugend, da hab ich auch gleich zugeschlagen 🤣

@michael66 danke für den Tipp!


----------



## HabeDEhre (23. September 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel kannst du dort erst etwas Günstiges bestellen, was man auch braucht, dabei schicken sie dir den Gutschein mit, und du bestellst dann das eigentliche teurere Teil.


Hab bei den letzten beiden Bestellungen diese Woche, keinen neuen Gutschein mehr bekommen. Vielleicht ist die Aktion auch schon wieder vorbei?!


----------



## loam (23. September 2022)

Ich hatte das Ding glaube separat mal im Brief von denen geschickt bekommen...


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. September 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Hab bei den letzten beiden Bestellungen diese Woche, keinen neuen Gutschein mehr bekommen. Vielleicht ist die Aktion auch schon wieder vorbei?!


Tja..... keine Ahnung. 
Auf der Suche von r2 bike  steht ja auch nichts mehr. Und doof sind die ja doch nicht beim Verkaufen. 

Kurz nachgerechnet,  meine erste Bestellung von den zwei Formula Bremsscheiben war dann mit der zweiten Bestellung von Syntace Pedale plus Fettpresse mehr als gratis. 
Wobei diese NumberNine bei r2 sowieso noch günstiger zu bekommen sind, als bei Syntace selber.


----------



## fone (23. September 2022)

Hmmm, ein Montageständer... sehr interessant... 

Ok, Bedienung nicht so komfortabel wie beim Elite Pro aber im Vergleich zum Lidl-Ständer?


----------



## goldencore (23. September 2022)

Zumal beim Lidl Ständer ja niemand weiß, ob der was taugt! 😉


----------



## Limos (23. September 2022)

hat jemand eigentlich bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen? 

ROCKSHOX Federgabel 29" Lyrik Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 160 mm DebonAir+ BOOST 44 mm Offset tapered schwarz | 2023

775,00 Euro

https://r2-bike.com/ROCKSHOX-Federg...onAir-BOOST-44-mm-Offset-tapered-schwarz-2023

? 

mittlerweile steht die gabel ja wieder bei über 900, dafür ist die grüne in 150mm reduziert. irgendwie steige ich in der Preisgestaltung nicht durch 😅


----------



## bernhard_s (23. September 2022)

Limos schrieb:


> hat jemand eigentlich bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen?


Heute kommt meine vom fahrrad.de-Angebot von letzter Woche.

Da ich keinen 15%-Gutschein hatte, bin ich damit besser gefahren, und mein Zuschlagen bei Komoot-Premium zum Angebots-Preis von 19,90 € vor einigen Monaten hat sich schon gut bezahlt gemacht.



Limos schrieb:


> irgendwie steige ich in der Preisgestaltung nicht durch 😅


Das geht mir genauso...!


----------



## Limos (23. September 2022)

bernhard_s schrieb:


> Heute kommt meine vom fahrrad.de-Angebot von letzter Woche.
> 
> Da ich keinen 15%-Gutschein hatte, bin ich damit besser gefahren, und mein Zuschlagen bei Komoot-Premium zum Angebots-Preis von 19,90 € vor einigen Monaten hat sich schon gut bezahlt gemacht.
> 
> ...


dann wünsche ich dir mal (mehr Glück) als mir. In meinem Karton war eine rote 27.5 lyrik von 22.
seit einer Woche Funkstille bei denen 🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (23. September 2022)

Limos schrieb:


> hat jemand eigentlich bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen?
> 
> ROCKSHOX Federgabel 29" Lyrik Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 160 mm DebonAir+ BOOST 44 mm Offset tapered schwarz | 2023
> 
> ...


Bei mir ists die zeb um 745 geworden, fahr damit gerade am Reschenpass rum,  geiles Tei. Wobei mir aber die lyrik in grün  mit 170mm lieber gewesen wäre. Gibts aber ja leider nicht.


----------



## Limos (23. September 2022)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Bei mir ists die zeb um 745 geworden, fahr damit gerade am Reschenpass rum,  geiles Tei. Wobei mir aber die lyrik in grün  mit 170mm lieber gewesen wäre. Gibts aber ja leider nicht.


Könnte auch schwach werden. Aber von 150 auf 170 scheint mir doch bisschen viel 😅


----------



## Homer4 (23. September 2022)

1up Plastikpedale alle Farben
39,99








						OneUp Components Comp Plattformpedale
					

OneUp Components Comp Plattformpedale - groß und günstig Die OneUp Components Comp Plattformpedale sind haltbar, groß und nicht allzu schwer. Ihr Design wurde detailliert durchdacht. Sie verfügen über dieselbe riesige Plattform wie das OneUp Aluminiu




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## demlak (24. September 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> Bike Discount leider keine Angabe zu verfügbaren Größen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1556229


Wie finde ich denn Infos dazu auf der Webseite? Ich seh das 2. Wahl Angebot nirgends.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. September 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel kannst du dort erst etwas Günstiges bestellen, was man auch braucht, dabei schicken sie dir den Gutschein mit, und du bestellst dann das eigentliche teurere Teil.


Die Aktion mit den 15% ist doch schon lange vorbei. D.h. da liegt kein Gutschein mehr mit drin.


----------



## Radical_53 (24. September 2022)

Nö, gültig bis Ende Oktober lt. Aufschrift. Gültig ist es also schon noch.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. September 2022)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Nö, gültig bis Ende Oktober lt. Aufschrift. Gültig ist es also schon noch.


Ja. Die Gutscheine sind noch gültig. Habe ja auch noch einen da. Aber sie sind nicht mehr im Paket enthalten. D.h. die Aktion in der sie rausgehen ist vorbei.


----------



## k0p3 (24. September 2022)

Mein Gutschein ist erst Anfang dieser Woche gekommen.


----------



## Rick7 (24. September 2022)

Limos schrieb:


> hat jemand eigentlich bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen?
> 
> ROCKSHOX Federgabel 29" Lyrik Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 160 mm DebonAir+ BOOST 44 mm Offset tapered schwarz | 2023
> 
> ...


Jo did it  mit 15% war die dann bei knapp 660 €. Montag kommt se  

Ps: airshaft für teuer Geld musste aber leider mit :/ aber den 160er kriegt man schon los denke Ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (24. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> D.h. die Aktion in der sie rausgehen ist vorbei.



Wo steht das?

Die Info finde ich nirgends auf der Website


----------



## bernhard_s (24. September 2022)

Limos schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich dir mal (mehr Glück) als mir. In meinem Karton war eine rote 27.5 lyrik von 22.


Bei mir hat es gepasst... 👍


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (24. September 2022)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Drei Lidl Ständer 👍🤣


Ok, der Feedback Sports ist dann doch etwas massiver gestaltet als 2 Lidlständer  😇

Zu den r2 Gutscheinen, bei mir war im heute erhaltenen Paket (Warenwert >500€) keiner dabei.


----------



## AgentZero0 (24. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ok, der Feedback Sports ist dann doch etwas massiver gestaltet als 2 Lidlständer  😇
> 
> Zu den r2 Gutscheinen, bei mir war im heute erhaltenen Paket (Warenwert >500€) keiner dabei.


Kannst schon was dazu sagen, würdest du ihn wieder kaufen zu dem Preis?

Hab auch so einen Billigständer, dürfte der gleiche wie der von Lidl sein und der regt mich mittlerweile ziemlich auf.


----------



## Hillcruiser (24. September 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> 1up Plastikpedale alle Farben
> 39,99
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch der Standardpreis bei bc.


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. September 2022)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Standardpreis bei bc.


War es zumindest vor Corona.
Hatten die letzten zwei Jahre Preis erhöht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (24. September 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Kannst schon was dazu sagen, würdest du ihn wieder kaufen zu dem Preis?
> 
> Hab auch so einen Billigständer, dürfte der gleiche wie der von Lidl sein und der regt mich mittlerweile ziemlich auf.


Also für normale Reinigungs- und Wartungsarbeiten tut es der Lidl Ständer auch. Hatte den jetzt ca. 4 Jahre im Einsatz, ohne das irgendwas kaputt gegangen ist.

Der Feedback ist aber natürlich eine andere Hausnummer, was Stabilität und Wertigkeit betrifft, so auf den ersten Blick. Hab bisher nur ein Rad eingespannt, aber noch nichts gemacht damit. Tretlager Ausschlagen o.ä. würd ich daran aber auch nicht. Dazu ist er aber auch nicht gedacht, dazu muss der Tretlagerbereich abgestützt und am besten noch das Rad mit den Ausfallenden eingespannt sein, für genügend Stabilität.

Zur Fairness (oder Unfairness) muss ich aber sagen, dass ich den Lidlständer hauptsächlich mit Rennrädern benutzt habe. Und ich denke es macht einen Unterschied, ob ein Rad dran gehängt wird und daran gearbeitet, was 7 oder 14kg wiegt. Mein XC HT war ein paarmal dran, das wiegt aber auch nur 10kg.

Ich denke da ist der Feedback schon deutlich von Vorteil.
Der kostet das 3,5-fache vom Lidl Teil, ich denke er ist auch 3,5 mal so stabil. 
Also ja, würde ihn (Stand jetzt) wieder kaufen für den Preis.


----------



## AgentZero0 (24. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Also für normale Reinigungs- und Wartungsarbeiten tut es der Lidl Ständer auch. Hatte den jetzt ca. 4 Jahre im Einsatz, ohne das irgendwas kaputt gegangen ist.
> 
> Der Feedback ist aber natürlich eine andere Hausnummer, was Stabilität und Wertigkeit betrifft, so auf den ersten Blick. Hab bisher nur ein Rad eingespannt, aber noch nichts gemacht damit. Tretlager Ausschlagen o.ä. würd ich daran aber auch nicht. Dazu ist er aber auch nicht gedacht, dazu muss der Tretlagerbereich abgestützt und am besten noch das Rad mit den Ausfallenden eingespannt sein, für genügend Stabilität.
> 
> ...


Alles klar, danke. 
Ja mein 13kg Hardtail ging auch noch einigermaßen mit dem Lidlding.
Aber mit Fullys klappt das nicht so richtig, wackelt er schon extrem.
Ich werd mal noch abwarten, scheint es ja doch öfters mal in etwa für den Preis zu geben.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (24. September 2022)

Als kleinen Bonus passt das Werkzeugtischchen des Lidl Ständer auch ans Standrohr des Feedback.
Sind eben doch ähnlich aufgebaut 😉


----------



## Spezialeis (24. September 2022)

Habe den Lidl Ständer seit 2014 im Einsatz. Von Gabeln, BMX, Dirtbike, Tourenrad, Citybike, MTB (16kg) nun auch neuerdings ein 25 kg S-Pedelec dran gehabt. Habe geschraubt und gehämmert, Lager ausgeschlagen, etc. Nie, aber auch wirklich nie ein Problem mit der Stabilität gehabt. Bei einem Kumpel habe ich mal einen Parktool mit zwei Füssen mitbenutzt und empfand den Parktool als deutlich instabiler. Einzig eine Schraube mit Handrad hat nach 6 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Wenn ich die Neigung der Klemmung anpassen will, muss ich jetzt also mit ISK 6 mm und Nuss 13mm die Schraube lösen / anziehen. Für mich passt der Lidl-Ständer und mit 40 Franken (ja bei uns teurer) einer der besten Käufe, die ich gemacht habe.


----------



## scylla (24. September 2022)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Einzig eine Schraube mit Handrad hat nach 6 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Wenn ich die Neigung der Klemmung anpassen will, muss ich jetzt also mit ISK 6 mm und Nuss 13mm die Schraube lösen / anziehen.



Der Klemmhebel vom Rose Hausmarken Montageständer passt (mit basteln), auch preislich 
Die Gewindestange ist halt einen Tick zu lang, wenn man 4-5 Karosseriescheiben drunter stapelt aber kein Problem. Und deutlich handlicher als immer zum Verstellen mit Werkzeug zu hantieren.








						Klemmhebel für Montageständer S 3000/1300/1200/900 | ROSE Bikes
					

Der Xtreme Klemmhebel dient zur Arretierung der Halteklaue an den Xtre




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## demlak (24. September 2022)

Es gibt mehrere Threads zu dem lidl-Ständer.. muss das hier jetzt alles nochmal durchgekaut werden?


----------



## freetourer (24. September 2022)

Dann kommt's doch auf einen Thread mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.

Edit: Wir sind hier ja sogar im Laber-Thread. - Was hat die Meckerziege denn schon wieder.
Gartenzwerge zu Hause bereits alle durchgezählt?


----------



## andi82 (24. September 2022)

UserX1 schrieb:


> Aktuell wieder verfügbar Anhang anzeigen 1556781


Grad mal bestellt.
Für den Preis absolut top.

Danke!


----------



## Spezialeis (25. September 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Klemmhebel vom Rose Hausmarken Montageständer passt (mit basteln), auch preislich


Oder endlich ein Grund, ein Schneideisen anzuschaffen. 😬


----------



## chem (25. September 2022)

Möchte jemand die MT5 aus dem Rose Schnapper haben? Ich habe die Bremse gekauft und werde mit dem Feeling der Hebel nicht warm. 110€ hätte ich gerne (inkl. Versand).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (25. September 2022)

Die Hebel werden i.d.R. um die 30-35€ je Stück im Neuzustand gehandelt.


----------



## demlak (25. September 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Dann kommt's doch auf einen Thread mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.
> 
> Edit: Wir sind hier ja sogar im Laber-Thread. - Was hat die Meckerziege denn schon wieder.
> Gartenzwerge zu Hause bereits alle durchgezählt?


Entschuldige.. ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass du dein Handtuch auch auf diese Liege gelegt hast..


----------



## wartool (26. September 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Möchte jemand die MT5 aus dem Rose Schnapper haben? Ich habe die Bremse gekauft und werde mit dem Feeling der Hebel nicht warm. 110€ hätte ich gerne (inkl. Versand).


verkauf die Originalhebel, leg 5 Eur drauf und verbaue Shimano Geber = Geile Bremse


----------



## CrossX (26. September 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Möchte jemand die MT5 aus dem Rose Schnapper haben? Ich habe die Bremse gekauft und werde mit dem Feeling der Hebel nicht warm. 110€ hätte ich gerne (inkl. Versand).


Falls du die Bremse in Einzelteilen verkaufst, würde ich einen Sattel nehmen.


----------



## Remux (26. September 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Falls du die Bremse in Einzelteilen verkaufst, würde ich einen Sattel nehmen.


Meinst wirklich jemand ist so doof und kauft sich das Set wegen den Hebeln ?


----------



## seblubb (26. September 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Meinst wirklich jemand ist so doof und kauft sich das Set wegen den Hebeln ?


unbelehrbare Magurafahrer, die bereits drölf Sättel aber nur 7 3/4 Hebel im Keller haben 🤭


----------



## TearZz (26. September 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand eine von den unfahrbaren alten Lyriks für 555€ sucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal als Unwissender gefragt, warum unfahrbar?🧐


----------



## job1 (26. September 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Mal als Unwissender gefragt, warum unfahrbar?🧐


Ich als auch Unwissender würde davon ausgehen, weil das das hoffnungslos veraltete 2021er Modell ist. Damit kann man in 2022 und später nicht mehr fahren. Auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## seblubb (26. September 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Mal als Unwissender gefragt, warum unfahrbar?🧐


MHD ist bald erreicht, da 2021er Modell. Fahren nur auf befestigten Radwegen, Gravel auf eigene Gefahr, Trails nur mit Testament und ausreichend Kleingeld für die Überfahrt über'n Styx in der Tasche 🤓


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mondkartoffel (26. September 2022)

job1 schrieb:


> Ich als auch Unwissender würde davon ausgehen, weil das das hoffnungslos veraltete 2021er Modell ist. Damit kann man in 2022 und später nicht mehr fahren. Auf gar keinen Fall.


Nurnoch Flowtrail


----------



## Fluhbike (26. September 2022)

Mondkartoffel schrieb:


> Nurnoch Flowtrail


Flowtrail mit soner nudel?


----------



## Remux (26. September 2022)

Das ging schnell. Nicht mehr lieferbar. Ist wohl irgend ein wahnsinniger bereit das Risiko einzugehen.


----------



## Ven (26. September 2022)

Der 15% Gutschein konnte zusätzlich genutzt werden. 471,75€ für ne Lyrik Ultimate (wenn auch krass veralteter Modellstand) ist/war halt schon ne Ansage.


----------



## Remux (26. September 2022)




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (26. September 2022)

Klar billiger, hat ja auch 10mm weniger Travel👆 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (26. September 2022)

Vielmehr ist ja eigentlich das Offset unsexy als der Jahrgang.


----------



## toastet (26. September 2022)

Es gibt Bestellungen bei BC ohne Versandkostenfrei-Kot?


----------



## goldencore (26. September 2022)

Ein Laden, der bei 450€ noch Versandkosten berechnet, verdient, dass man ihn mit Kots abzieht!


----------



## freetourer (26. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ein Laden, der bei 450€ noch Versandkosten berechnet, verdient, dass man ihn mit Kots abzieht!



Und wer zahlt dann die Versandkosten?


----------



## Poldi78 (26. September 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und wer zahlt dann die Versandkosten?


Ich dachte immer der Kot? 🤔🤷‍♂️


----------



## CrossX (27. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ein Laden, der bei 450€ noch Versandkosten berechnet, verdient, dass man ihn mit Kots abzieht!


Ich hab letztens für mein 3000€ Rad noch 10 € Versandkosten bezahlen müssen.
Kam jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf an, aber fühlte sich komisch an. 
Ab einem gewissen Betrag dürfte Vsk ruhig inklusiv sein


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. September 2022)

5400€ Rad, 50€ VK. Ist ja auch klar. Je teurer das Rad, desto höher die VK  🤷‍♀️


----------



## chem (27. September 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer der Kot? 🤔🤷‍♂️


Wo gibts den?


----------



## Osama (27. September 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Wo gibts den?


Bei mir, hab eben 'nen früschen gemacht....
  💩


----------



## DocB (27. September 2022)

Sorry, das driftet mir zu sehr ab, wir sind nicht im KTWR-Forum. Schafft ihr es, wieder zurück zu Schnäppchen?
Edit: danke, hat geklappt. "Es gibt Hoffnung, so lange die Erde sich dreht" (Batman)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (27. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Sram Xo1 AXS Upgradekit inkl Rocker Paddle um 580€ in silber oder rot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist auf alle Fälle ein guter Preis, für den der es jetzt braucht. Ich denke aber da kommt bald die neue Version der Gruppe.


----------



## Flo7 (27. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ist auf alle Fälle ein guter Preis, für den der es jetzt braucht. Ich denke aber da kommt bald die neue Version der Gruppe.



Davon geh ich auch aus.


----------



## Sub-Zero (27. September 2022)

70er_andi schrieb:


> Hier gibts die x01-Kette für knapp unter 49 €. Ich beschäftige mich erst seit Juni mit 12-fach, aber ich denke mal, das ist halbwegs günstig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man Mitglied bei "corporate-benefits" ist würde es die X01 Kette bei BMO mit dem 10% Gutschein für 46,xx€ geben.
Leider bekomm ich da aktuell immer die Meldung "Gutschein nicht kombinierbar mit anderen Aktionen" (dem automatischen Versandfreigutschein) oder "Gutscheincode bereits verwendet".
Hat bei jemandem der corporate-benefits Gutschein in letzter Zeit funktioniert?


----------



## Remux (27. September 2022)

seit der Versandkostenaktion hab ich auch Probleme. Reduzierte Artikel werden oft nicht mehr im Preis durch einen GS reduziert. Ist halt etwas doof wenn quasi alles als reduziert im Shop hinterlegt ist.


----------



## seven21 (27. September 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Ist auf alle Fälle ein guter Preis, für den der es jetzt braucht. Ich denke aber da kommt bald die neue Version der Gruppe.


Allerdings wirst du für die neue AXS mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine UDH-kompatiblen rahmen brauchen. Wer das nicht hat, der kann hier recht günstig zuschlagen. wer auf Ladegerät verzichten kann, bekommt das Schaltwerk gerade für 389,-- bei BC und den Trigger kann man ab un dazu auch für 130,-- bekommen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (27. September 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Wenn man Mitglied bei "corporate-benefits" ist würde es die X01 Kette bei BMO mit dem 10% Gutschein für 46,xx€ geben.
> Leider bekomm ich da aktuell immer die Meldung "Gutschein nicht kombinierbar mit anderen Aktionen" (dem automatischen Versandfreigutschein) oder "Gutscheincode bereits verwendet".
> Hat bei jemandem der corporate-benefits Gutschein in letzter Zeit funktioniert?


SOB10 geht


----------



## Sub-Zero (27. September 2022)

Werde ich später probieren. Danke


@HabeDEhre 
Danke hat funktioniert


----------



## goldencore (27. September 2022)

Bezüglich Versandkosten: PayPal stellt zum 27. November die Rückerstattung von Retouren ein. Das ist schon schade.


----------



## fone (27. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Bezüglich Versandkosten: PayPal stellt zum 27. November die Rückerstattung von Retouren ein. Das ist schon schade.


Ja, sorry. Ich hab innerhalb von 4 Wochen 2 Mal was an Alltricks zurückgeschickt. Das haut schon rein.
(Dafür jahrelang nicht gewusst/genutzt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (27. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ein Laden, der bei 450€ noch Versandkosten berechnet, verdient, dass man ihn mit Kots abzieht!


So spricht vermutlich ein vom großen Fluss sozialisierter Onlie-Shopper


goldencore schrieb:


> Bezüglich Versandkosten: PayPal stellt zum 27. November die Rückerstattung von Retouren ein. Das ist schon schade.



Gut so!

Ich hoffe Du glaubst nicht wirklich, dass wenn Du selbst offensichtlich keine Versandkosten bei einer Bestellung bezahlst, tatsächlich keine Versandkosten anfallen.

Und die Rücknahme der Retoure-Kosten von PayPal wird hoffentlich dazu führen, dass weniger retourniert wird.


----------



## goldencore (27. September 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du glaubst nicht wirklich, dass wenn Du selbst offensichtlich keine Versandkosten bei einer Bestellung bezahlst, tatsächlich keine Versandkosten anfallen.


Bei mir fallen sie dann jedenfalls nicht an und mein Mitleid mit Amazon und Co hält sich in sehr engen Grenzen, wenn sie "Kosten" haben.
Vielleicht kann man sich einmal überlegen, dass der Online-Handel ja gerade seinen Reibach u.a. damit macht, dass er sich Ladengeschäfte spart, den lokalen Handel aus dem Markt drängt und dem Kunden damit aufmacht, dass er halt zusehen muss, ob ihm das Zeug passt, was er bestellt. Bei Amazon und anderen noch garniert mit völlig neuen Formen der Ausbeutung der Leute, die dort arbeiten.

Und "Nein", als Normaldödel Geld beim Einkaufen sparen zu wollen ist keine verdammenswerte Moralschwäche, sondern die leidige Folge davon, dass die meisten selber in Arbeitsverhältnissen stecken, bei denen das Interesse des Arbeitgebers gebietet die Löhne niedrig und die Leistung hoch zu halten.


----------



## freetourer (27. September 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Bei mir fallen sie dann jedenfalls nicht an und mein Mitleid mit Amazon und Co hält sich in sehr engen Grenzen, wenn sie "Kosten" haben.
> Vielleicht kann man sich einmal überlegen, dass der Online-Handel ja gerade seinen Reibach u.a. damit macht, dass er sich Ladengeschäfte spart, den lokalen Handel aus dem Markt drängt und dem Kunden damit aufmacht, dass er halt zusehen muss, ob ihm das Zeug passt, was er bestellt. Bei Amazon und anderen noch garniert mit völlig neuen Formen der Ausbeutung der Leute, die dort arbeiten.
> 
> Und "Nein", als Normaldödel Geld beim Einkaufen sparen zu wollen ist keine verdammenswerte Moralschwäche, sondern die leidige Folge davon, dass die meisten selber in Arbeitsverhältnissen stecken, bei denen das Interesse des Arbeitgebers gebietet die Löhne niedrig und die Leistung hoch zu halten.



Ich hoffe Du erkennst selbst den Widerspruch in Deiner Aussage.

Glaubst Du tatsächlich, dass die Kosten für den Versand (die entstehen ja nunmal) derart verbucht werden, dass sie von der Marge oder vom Gewinn abgehen?


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (27. September 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du erkennst selbst den Widerspruch in Deiner Aussage.
> 
> Glaubst Du tatsächlich, dass die Kosten für den Versand (die entstehen ja nunmal) derart verbucht werden, dass sie von der Marge oder vom Gewinn abgehen?


Sie werden sozusagen sozialisiert.

Die Wenigretournierer (ich) zahlen für die Vielretournierer (euch) mit  😅


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. September 2022)

Hat gerade noch irgendjemand etwas Orangefarbenes hastig vorbeihuschen sehen?


----------



## Soean (27. September 2022)

Naja alltricks ist aus Deutschland Nix mehr bestellbar dann :/ und paypal hat das über sämtliche gebühren als goodie finanziert damit man fleißig überall paypal nimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Detritus667 (27. September 2022)

Habe den Leatt Air aus dem anderen Strang bestellt.

Soll angeblich direkt von Amazon verkauft werden und heute kam die Versandbestätigung - allerdings mit Lieferdatum 12.10. und einer Trackingnummer die mit AA beginnt.

Kann das jemand zuordnen bzw. verschickt Amazon jetzt auch schon aus dem Non-EU Ausland?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (27. September 2022)

Gibts denn noch Versandkostenfrei Gutscheine bei BC? Merci


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Habe den Leatt Air aus dem anderen Strang bestellt.
> 
> Soll angeblich direkt von Amazon verkauft werden und heute kam die Versandbestätigung - allerdings mit Lieferdatum 12.10. und einer Trackingnummer die mit AA beginnt.
> 
> Kann das jemand zuordnen bzw. verschickt Amazon jetzt auch schon aus dem Non-EU Ausland?


Das sind Tracking Nummern des Amazon Versandunternehmens. D.h. da kommt ein Auto mit Amazon Label. Die klingeln kurz und bevor du die Tür auf gemacht hast, ist der Fahrer schon wieder verschwunden. Das Paket liegt dann auf dem Boden.

Meine soll diesen Freitag kommen.


----------



## Detritus667 (28. September 2022)

Dank Update im Lieferstatus:

Es soll aus Italien kommen - warum auch immer das dann 2 Wochen dauern soll.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. September 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Habe den Leatt Air aus dem anderen Strang bestellt.
> 
> Soll angeblich direkt von Amazon verkauft werden und heute kam die Versandbestätigung - allerdings mit Lieferdatum 12.10. und einer Trackingnummer die mit AA beginnt.
> 
> Kann das jemand zuordnen bzw. verschickt Amazon jetzt auch schon aus dem Non-EU Ausland?


Berichtet bitte mal, ob es wirklich das Teil mit Rücken- und Brustprotektor ist, oder doch nur das Shirt mit Schulterpolstern. Mir kam das Angebot ein wenig spanisch vor...


----------



## Osama (28. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Mir kam das Angebot ein wenig spanisch vor...


Und das obwohl es doch aus Italien kommt....
🤌


----------



## Detritus667 (28. September 2022)

Mir jetzt italienisch… 😉

Aber ja - die Überlegungen hatte ich auch, da es einfach zu viel Schnapper im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern war.

Entweder falsches Modell oder man bekommt die China-Kopie - alles möglich. Wenn es nicht Amazon gewesen wäre wo die Rücknahme problemlos ist bzw. bei Händler mit Vorkasse hätte ich es nicht riskiert.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. September 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Mir jetzt italienisch… 😉
> 
> Aber ja - die Überlegungen hatte ich auch, da es einfach zu viel Schnapper im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern war.
> 
> Entweder falsches Modell oder man bekommt die China-Kopie - alles möglich. Wenn es nicht Amazon gewesen wäre wo die Rücknahme problemlos ist bzw. bei Händler mit Vorkasse hätte ich es nicht riskiert.


In anderen Läden war auch das falsche Bild zum richtigen Modell angezeigt, oder andersrum. Für einen ähnlichen Preis.


----------



## baxxter (28. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Berichtet bitte mal, ob es wirklich das Teil mit Rücken- und Brustprotektor ist, oder doch nur das Shirt mit Schulterpolstern. Mir kam das Angebot ein wenig spanisch vor...


Ist das Teil mit Rücken- und Brustprotektor.


----------



## goldencore (28. September 2022)

Meiner soll Freitag kommen. Mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mip86 (28. September 2022)

baxxter schrieb:


> Ist das Teil mit Rücken- und Brustprotektor.


Bei mir ebenso. Und ab 175 und ein bisschen kraftsport begeistert unbedingt L-XL nehmen...


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (28. September 2022)

Ich war leider zu spät für den Leat Schnapper - schade...  😖 bin auf Euer Feedback gespannt


----------



## loam (28. September 2022)

Also das kann schon sein mit dem Preis. Amazon hat manchmal echt krasse Angeboten drin. Das ist meist aber immer nur mal random 1 Tag oder sogar nur paar Stunden.

Hatte das mal bei nem Stiga Akkufreischneider. War auf einmal zufällig locker über 100€ günstiger als im gesamten Internetz für kurze Zeit.

Ich blick da manchmal auch nicht durch. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## xrated (28. September 2022)

Hatte auch an einem Tag Wanderstöcke von Foxelli für den halben Preis gesehen und bestellt. Am nächsten Tag war der Preis wieder normal hoch, bin  mal gespannt ob die überhaupt liefern.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. September 2022)

Gratulation, nice. Ich war leider zu langsam. Aber ich hätte auch S/M genommen bei 1,80 als Lauch. Und die Größe war glaube ich nie im Angebot.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. September 2022)

An die, die das Leatt Air bekommen haben, welche Größe würdet ihr für 1,80m und schmal gebaut empfehlen, falls es das Ding nochmal im Angebot geben sollte?

So ein Protektorhemd sollte ja schon halbwegs stramm sitzen.


----------



## k0p3 (28. September 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> An die, die das Leatt Air bekommen haben, welche Größe würdet ihr für 1,80m und schmal gebaut empfehlen, falls es das Ding nochmal im Angebot geben sollte?
> 
> So ein Protektorhemd sollte ja schon halbwegs stramm sitzen.



Mir passts bei 1,83cm und 85kg in L ganz gut. Würde aber auch gerne mal M probieren, weil es gerne enger sein dürfte.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass das für Dich als Lauch? passn sollte.


----------



## mrwulf (28. September 2022)

Habe die Leatt Weste soeben bekommen. Riecht ordentlich nach Chemie 😮

Hab mit 186cm/82kg die L/XL genommen. Wenn du schmal bist, würde ich eher eine kleinere Größe nehmen.

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass diese Schilder außen an der Weste sind und nicht wie sonst bei Klamotten innen??








Eventuell erklärt das den Spezialpreis 🤣


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. September 2022)

wird eh abgeschnitten  - der Preis ist super, leider gab es die nicht in XXl für den Preis .... ich bin auch so ein Lauch ..... ähm Kohlrabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Detritus667 (28. September 2022)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das passt - von der Länge her ja - vom Gewicht wohl eher zu groß, wobei ich natürlich breite Schultern habe... 

Für den Fall, dass es schlackert - wäre hier jemand an L/XL interessiert zum Selbstkostenpreis plus Versandkosten bevor ich das Teil dann wieder zurück schicke?


----------



## Osama (28. September 2022)

Ja, genau...


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. September 2022)

meine ist auch unterwegs und wenn ich das hier so lesen bin ich jetzt auch am "zittern" ob L/XL nicht auch zu groß ist  

werd ich am Freitag ja sehen


----------



## chem (28. September 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> meine ist auch unterwegs und wenn ich das hier so lesen bin ich jetzt auch am "zittern" ob L/XL nicht auch zu groß ist
> 
> werd ich am Freitag ja sehen


Falls zu groß, nehme ich sie dir gerne ab.


----------



## Poldi78 (28. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Magic Shine Monteer 8000 Lumen um sagenhafte 149€, ideal für die dunkle Jahreszeit
> 
> https://www.xxlsports.at/magicshine-ms-monteer-8000-lum


Versenden leider nur innerhalb von Österreich...


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (28. September 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Versenden leider innerhalb von Österreich...


Wollte ich hier auch gerade schreiben...schade, hab ich schon bei mir auf dem Helm gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (28. September 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Versenden leider nur innerhalb von Österreich...


Noob   






						D-A-Packs GmbH: Wie funktionierts?
					






					www.d-a-packs.at
				










						deutsche Postadresse für Österreicher - Österreichpaket
					

Lass dein Pakete und Sendungen an unsere deutsche Postadresse für Österreicher liefern - wir leiten Deine Pakete zu dir weiter.




					oesterreichpaket.de


----------



## Spezialeis (28. September 2022)

evoc Protector Shirt Protektorenshirt
					

Das evoc Protector Shirt Protektorenshirt ist ein echtes Must-have auf Deinem nächsten MTB-Abenteuer. Durch den herausnehmbaren Liteshield Plus Rückenprotektor, Schulterprotektoren und ein zusätzliches Brustpolster bietet es Dir maximalen Schutz. Spe




					www.bike-components.de
				



Das es ein Shirt ist, wird wohl nicht so optimal sein (ausziehen). Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Detritus667 (28. September 2022)

Prinzip „WiP“ - Wurst in Pelle.

Anziehen ok - ausziehen - die Hölle…


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. September 2022)

schön und gut, aber wenn man dann mit Klarna bezahlen möchte kann Klarna die Adresse von D-A- Packs GmbH nicht Deinem Klarna Account zu ordnen und meckert.


----------



## Flo7 (28. September 2022)

Scombrus schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriöser Laden??


----------



## Detritus667 (28. September 2022)

Paypal Zahlung ist möglich


----------



## Remux (28. September 2022)

Das war der specialized Store in München. Definitiv seriös. Hat aber auf Giant gewechselt


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. September 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Versenden leider nur innerhalb von Österreich...


ist schon vorbei


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (28. September 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ist schon vorbei


War auch zu langsam...der ewige Fluch der Schnäppchenjagd


----------



## Aldar (29. September 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Seriöser Laden??


Ist der Specialized concept store in München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (29. September 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Versenden leider nur innerhalb von Österreich...





Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ist schon vorbei


Heute morgen gab's nochmal welche, vielleicht habt ihr noch Glück.

@Wolfplayer bei der Weiterleitung zu Klarna einfach die eigene Adresse als Rechnungsadresse angeben, dann klappt's.
Danke an @Nd-60 für den Tipp, schonmal wo gelesen gehabt und erfolgreich wieder vergessen.


----------



## Nd-60 (29. September 2022)

Ich würde mir bei der Monteer die Variante mir Fernbedienung wünschen.
also die 8000s V2.0. Aber die ist  unverhältnismäßig teurer.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (29. September 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir bei der Monteer die Variante mir Fernbedienung wünschen.
> also die 8000s V2.0. Aber die ist  unverhältnismäßig teurer.


Ich hatte vor kurzem die Sigma Buster von nem Kumpel zum Testen da, da hab ich die Fernbedienung nicht benutzt - das Durchschalten der Modi ist da auch nicht so prickelnd gelöst und es braucht wahrscheinlich bissl Eingewöhnungszeit. Bei Gegen"verkehr" kurz runterschauen oder mit der Hand abschirmen ging da schneller...halt nur, wenn das Tempo- und Gelände-mäßig vertretbar ist.


----------



## Nd-60 (29. September 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor kurzem die Sigma Buster von nem Kumpel zum Testen da, da hab ich die Fernbedienung nicht benutzt - das Durchschalten der Modi ist da auch nicht so prickelnd gelöst und es braucht wahrscheinlich bissl Eingewöhnungszeit. Bei Gegen"verkehr" kurz runterschauen oder mit der Hand abschirmen ging da schneller...halt nur, wenn das Tempo- und Gelände-mäßig vertretbar ist.


Die Mj hat wie auch die Lupine eine 2 Taster Bedingung. Das ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## Flo7 (29. September 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir bei der Monteer die Variante mir Fernbedienung wünschen.
> also die 8000s V2.0. Aber die ist  unverhältnismäßig teurer.



Mal abwarten welche Version kommt, Versandbestätigung hab ich schon.


----------



## ilfer (29. September 2022)

Epictetus schrieb:


> http://Anhang anzeigen 1559361


Was willst Du uns damit sagen, @Epictetus ?


----------



## Epictetus (29. September 2022)

Dass man nicht denkt, es würde über Amazon laufen, sondern über einen sehr mäßig bewerteten marketplace Händler


----------



## danimaniac (30. September 2022)

Cheet schrieb:


> Hayes Dominion A2 J-Unit MTB Disc Brake | Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> Hayes Dominion A2 J-Unit MTB Disc Brake - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles
> ...


Ist die mit Kinderhebel (SFL)
Mit J-Unit bezeichnet Hayes/Manitou Produkte extra für Kinder


----------



## bobons (30. September 2022)

Epictetus schrieb:


> Dass man nicht denkt, es würde über Amazon laufen, sondern über einen sehr mäßig bewerteten marketplace Händler


MFM war bei mir bisher einwandfrei - nur bei Retouren macht es der kleine Händler nicht so einfach, was der übliche Amazon-Besteller natürlich nicht gewohnt ist und entsprechend abstraft.
Aber wir bestellen ja zum Behalten, nicht zum Retornieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (30. September 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> SIGMA SPORT - LED Fahrradlicht Set AURA 60 und INFINITY | StVZO zugelassenes, akkubetriebenes Vorderlicht und Rücklicht​Preisvergleich meistens knapp unter 40 Euro. *Hier für 29,99 Euro versandkostenfrei!*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/SIGMA-SPORT-Fahrradlicht-zugelassenes-akkubetriebenes/dp/B08JH4P9YM/


Meine zwei bestellten Sets wurden übrigens heute von MTM verschickt und sollen Mittwoch bei mir sein. Der Preis gilt immer noch, echter Schnapper!


----------



## Fluhbike (30. September 2022)

DIe Magicshine mit der Magic Power ist leider weg. mit stVZO lässt sich leider nicht biken.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. September 2022)

Bei der Leatt Weste ist alles dabei.


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. September 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> meine ist auch unterwegs und wenn ich das hier so lesen bin ich jetzt auch am "zittern" ob L/XL nicht auch zu groß ist
> 
> werd ich am Freitag ja sehen





chem schrieb:


> Falls zu groß, nehme ich sie dir gerne ab.



puh...passt perfekt...bei 1.75m mit ca. 76kg
nicht zu locker aber auch nicht zu eng

PS: inclusive Leatt Kleiderbügel


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. September 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> puh...passt perfekt...bei 1.75m mit ca. 76kg
> nicht zu locker aber auch nicht zu eng
> 
> PS: inclusive Leatt Kleiderbügel


180/83kg passt auch super. Kleiderbügel war auch dabei.


----------



## Detritus667 (30. September 2022)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt - die „Bandbreite“ ist ja doch recht groß.

Paket liegt jetzt seit heute morgen in der Nachbarstadt - trotzdem immer noch der 12.10. als Liefertermin 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mip86 (30. September 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> puh...passt perfekt...bei 1.75m mit ca. 76kg
> nicht zu locker aber auch nicht zu eng
> 
> PS: inclusive Leatt Kleiderbügel





HarzEnduro schrieb:


> 180/83kg passt auch super. Kleiderbügel war auch dabei.





Detritus667 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt - die „Bandbreite“ ist ja doch recht groß.
> 
> Paket liegt jetzt seit heute morgen in der Nachbarstadt - trotzdem immer noch der 12.10. als Liefertermin 🤷‍♂️



Es kommt scheinbar darauf an wo man die kg verteilt 😜


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. September 2022)

homerkills schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1560180



wenn man doch nur erjennen könnte um welchen Shop es sicvh handelt...also ich hab den Screenshot mehrfach gelesen, aber keine Angaben dazu gefunden


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. September 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wenn man doch nur erjennen könnte um welchen Shop es sicvh handelt...also ich hab den Screenshot mehrfach gelesen, aber keine Angaben dazu gefunden


BC. Steht doch deren Logo in der Mitte des Fotos.


----------



## Montigomo (30. September 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wenn man doch nur erjennen könnte um welchen Shop es sicvh handelt...also ich hab den Screenshot mehrfach gelesen, aber keine Angaben dazu gefunden


bc


----------



## ilfer (30. September 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wenn man doch nur erjennen könnte um welchen Shop es sicvh handelt...also ich hab den Screenshot mehrfach gelesen, aber keine Angaben dazu gefunden


Obacht! Der Gutschein gilt nur für Hennings!


----------



## job1 (30. September 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> Obacht! Der Gutschein gilt nur für Hennings!



Kein Problem, hier ist die Version für Joachims.


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. September 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> BC. Steht doch deren Logo in der Mitte des Fotos.


jetzt hab ich es auch entdeckt....das ist ja ein Suchbilde....in weißer Schriftzug auf schwarz/weiß Hintergrund

 ich hatte nach einem orangenen Schriftzug Ausschau gehalten.


----------



## danimaniac (30. September 2022)

Dabei erkennt man BC sogar schon an der Schriftart.
Und wenn man wegen VSK frei ab 100€ nen Aufriss macht


----------



## pAn1c (30. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Dabei erkennt man BC sogar schon an der Schriftart.
> Und wenn man wegen VSK frei ab 100€ nen Aufriss macht





pAn1c schrieb:


> So eine Frechheit, ich werde den Laden boykottieren!
> 
> Jetzt soll ich für mein Kettenschloss noch Versand bezahlen? Mit mir nicht 🤬




Ich hab das verstanden🤬


----------



## seblubb (30. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> VSK frei ab 100€


Was als nächstes? Das Gelump noch selbst montieren?🧐 Kackladen, ey 🤬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (30. September 2022)

Hihi...


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Dabei erkennt man BC sogar schon an der Schriftart.
> Und wenn man wegen VSK frei ab 100€ nen Aufriss macht


ich kaufe wöchentlich im Superkarkt ein, aber sicher nicht bei BC...von daher sind mir solche Details völlig  nebensächlich


----------



## danimaniac (30. September 2022)

Danke, dass Du uns allen das mitgeteilt hast.
Ich wünsche einen schönen Abend und ein tolles Wochenende!


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. September 2022)

oh da ist einer wohl trauig, dass man sich nicht bei Ihm bedankt hat.


----------



## danimaniac (30. September 2022)

Ok Boomer


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. September 2022)




----------



## Joehigashi80 (30. September 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ich kaufe wöchentlich im Superkarkt ein, aber sicher nicht bei BC...von daher sind mir solche Details völlig  nebensächlich


"Dann geh doch zu Netto!"


----------



## seblubb (1. Oktober 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> oh da ist einer wohl trauig, dass man sich nicht bei Ihm bedankt hat.


Der Mann hat mehr Kinder als Hoden. Natürlich braucht er die positive Bestärkung anonymer Hanseln im Netz ☝️🤓


----------



## Limos (1. Oktober 2022)

Limos schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich dir mal (mehr Glück) als mir. In meinem Karton war eine rote 27.5 lyrik von 22.
> seit einer Woche Funkstille bei denen 🙄


Moin,

normalerweise würde ich das ja nicht machen, aaaaaaber:

schon unglaublich, wenn bei den Läden was schief läuft. Lieferung usw ist ja immer schnell. Aber wehe, die machen mal was falsch.

 nachdem die falsche Gabel geliefert und beanstandet wurde, Über 1,5 Wochen Funkstille - Emails und Paypal-Käuferschutzanfragen blieben einfach unbeantwortet.

nachdem ich dann auf facebook jemanden erreicht hatte, durfte ich das ganze Problem nochmal von vorne erklären. Dann ein Versprechen, dass mir weitergeholfen wird. die einzige Nachricht vom Kundendienst daraufhin war, dass es ein Umtausch nicht möglich ist und ich das Fahrrad(!) mit einer Spedition zurückschicken sollte. Man bräuchte aber 10 Werktage Vorlauf, um mir einen Termin anzubieten.

Heute geht das Ding zurück per DHL.

Fazit: Keine Gabel, 10% Gutschein verbraten, anderes Angebot nicht wahrgenommen und - bis jetzt - 2 Wochen Ärger mit vielen Mails.

Danke, fahrrad.de 😅

PS: schaut bei Gelegenheit mal die Kommentare auf dem fahrrad.de Facebook unter den werbeposts an - bin offenbar nicht der einzige mit etwas Frust 🤷🏼‍♂️

vielleicht hilft das Wort der Warnung dem ein oder anderen bei der shopauswahl. ich werd wohl in Zukunft eher nur günstige Sachen dort bestellen🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TearZz (1. Oktober 2022)

Limos schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> normalerweise würde ich das ja nicht machen, aaaaaaber:
> 
> ...


Ja also fahrrad.de is jetzt nicht der beste Shop, hatte da auch schon 1-2 Lieferungen die total grottig verpackt waren. Beim letzten "Sale" wurden mir dann 4 von 5 Kleidungsstücken storniert  weil nicht auf Lager, also ihr Lagerhaltungssystem und Onlineshop scheinen nicht ganz so gut miteinander zu harmonieren. Kann man halt nutzen den Shop aber muss halt ein wenig Frust resistent sein.


----------



## silent2608 (1. Oktober 2022)

@Limos 

Ist "normal" bei fahrrad.de / brügelmann / probikeshop
Gleicher Laden, Logistik outgesourced.
Im Endeffekt bekommt man sein Geld wieder, aber es ist ein riesen Abfuck. Kritische Sachen sollte man da gar nicht kaufen.


----------



## SuperSpeed (1. Oktober 2022)

Selbiges gilt für den Ö-Ableger *bikester* !

Kaputte Schuhe bekommen & gleich zurück geschickt mit Bitte um Austausch (war ein Fehler, geb ich zu, aber hatte auch einen Gutschein benutzt).

Zunächst Mail mit "wir kümmern uns darum" erhalten & dann war Funkstille.

Zwei Monate später, nach PayPal Käuferschutz, zum Glück mein Geld wieder erhalten.


----------



## toastet (1. Oktober 2022)

Und Tennispoint und Campz und was noch so alles zur Internetstores GmbH gehört. Ich persönlich hatte noch kein Problem mit denen, auch nicht bei Retouren, lese aber immer mal wieder davon.


----------



## seven21 (1. Oktober 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Und Tennispoint und Campz und was noch so alles zur Internetstores GmbH gehört. Ich persönlich hatte noch kein Problem mit denen, auch nicht bei Retouren, lese aber immer mal wieder davon.


Bezahlung auf Rechnung und alles passt


----------



## Detritus667 (1. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> 180/83kg passt auch super. Kleiderbügel war auch dabei.


Entgegen der Ankündigung heute schon geliefert.

186/78 passt hier auch - insofern sorry für die die leer ausgegangen sind, aber das Teil bleibt hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## job1 (1. Oktober 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Und Tennispoint und Campz und was noch so alles zur Internetstores GmbH gehört. Ich persönlich hatte noch kein Problem mit denen, auch nicht bei Retouren, lese aber immer mal wieder davon.


So geht es mir auch. War eigentlich alles immer reibungslos. Dauert halt mal ne Woche, aber ging immer alles glatt und war unproblematisch.



Limos schrieb:


> nachdem die falsche Gabel geliefert und beanstandet wurde, Über 1,5 Wochen Funkstille - Emails und Paypal-Käuferschutzanfragen blieben einfach unbeantwortet.


Du hast die Gabel beanstandet und bevor du eine Antwort bekommen hast, hast Du den Paypal-Käuferschutz eingeworfen? Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?
Warum hast du nicht einfach das Retourenformular ausgefüllt wegen Falschlieferung zurückgesendet?


----------



## andi82 (1. Oktober 2022)

So Leatt Weste kam heute bei mir auch an.
Aus Italien 🤔

Passt bei 183 / 85kg perfekt.
Rückenprotektor könnte aber gerne 2-3cm länger sein.

An sich aber ne nette Ergänzung zu meinem POC System Torso.

Für 82€ absolut geil 🤩


----------



## freetourer (2. Oktober 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> So Leatt Weste kam heute bei mir auch an.
> Aus Italien 🤔
> 
> Passt bei 183 / 85kg perfekt.
> ...



Mit passt sie leider nicht so gut - ich bin mit 180cm/72 - 74kg anscheinend nicht massig genug.

Will sie jemand anderes übernehmen - ansonsten werde ich sie halt retournieren.


----------



## Detritus667 (2. Oktober 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Will sie jemand anderes übernehmen - ansonsten werde ich sie halt retournieren.



Gib den Leuten da ruhig mal einen Tag - da findet sich bestimmt ein dankbarer Abnehmer.


----------



## Steefan (2. Oktober 2022)

Hi @freetourer,
ich würde sie mit Freude nehmen. 
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## freetourer (2. Oktober 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Hi @freetourer,
> ich würde sie mit Freude nehmen.
> Gruß, Stefan



Schreib mir doch bitte mal eine PN


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (4. Oktober 2022)

malutki schrieb:


> _Jetzt vorbestellen, lieferbar in 196 Tagen._
> ;-)


So schlimm war es gestern nicht @malutki, ich soll mein Rad Ende November bekommen. Mal schauen! 



Kamelle schrieb:


> Giant Fathom 1 | JONITO bikes, 1.699,00 €
> 
> 
> Giant Fathom 1 sowie 2000 Top-Bikes auf Lager | Premium-Marken: BH Bikes • Conway • Merida • Orbea • Raymon und viele mehr…
> ...


27,5 und S ist aber auch wirklich die einzig verfügbare Kombination. Inzwischen nur noch 20% Rabatt und einige Kombinationen sind leider auch komplett ausverkauft. Da gab es wohl erstmal genug Bestelleingang.


----------



## CrossX (5. Oktober 2022)

Ezibian schrieb:


> Planet X Alurahmen für nen schmalen Taler. Lieferdatum beachten! Im Warenkorb als Lieferort Deutschland eingeben. Dann wird normalerweise die MwSt abgezogen. Muß hier natürlich trotzdem gelatzt werden.
> 
> Wie auch immer, Preise sind gut.
> 
> ...


Genau das was ich suche, aber bei 46€ Versandkosten bin ich raus


----------



## HabeDEhre (5. Oktober 2022)

Ezibian schrieb:


> Planet X Alurahmen für nen schmalen Taler. Lieferdatum beachten! Im Warenkorb als Lieferort Deutschland eingeben. Dann wird normalerweise die MwSt abgezogen. Muß hier natürlich trotzdem gelatzt werden.
> 
> Wie auch immer, Preise sind gut.
> 
> ...


Jemand paar Maße zu dem 29er Rahmen? z.b. Sattelrohr, Steuersatz, Boost?


----------



## seblubb (5. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Jemand paar Maße zu dem 29er Rahmen? z.b. Sattelrohr, Steuersatz, Boost?


Gleiche Frage stellte ich mir vorhin auch und aus Selbstschutz - nochmal herzlichen Dank an @blubboo  - hab ich es sein lassen 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (5. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Jemand paar Maße zu dem 29er Rahmen? z.b. Sattelrohr, Steuersatz, Boost?


Geo ist auf der Website, laut eBay Verkäufer mit boost hinten


----------



## HabeDEhre (5. Oktober 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Gleiche Frage stellte ich mir vorhin auch und aus Selbstschutz - nochmal herzlichen Dank an @blubboo  - hab ich es sein lassen 😅


Zu spät bei mir, zwei bestellt. Ca 180€ für nen Trailhard-Rahmen is schon ok


----------



## blubboo (6. Oktober 2022)

Laut Guy Kesteven, YouTube, soll der Rahmen Bock hart sein. Vorallem im Vergleich zum BigDog. 
Er hat von jedem Radl ein Video gemacht.


----------



## blubboo (6. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Zu spät bei mir, zwei bestellt. Ca 180€ für nen Trailhard-Rahmen is schon ok


Den Octane One Prone gibt's aktuell auch für 171€, da hab ich einen bestellt.


----------



## mzonq (6. Oktober 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> WERA Werkzeugset Bicycle Big Pack 1 | 14-teilig​Utopische UVP 169 Euro, bei R2 für annehmbare *65 Euro*. Werkzeug fürs Leben würd ich sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und heute kostet es schon wieder 98Euro.....ich finde das schon faszinierend, wie sich Preise verändern können....Jetzt habe ich schon wieder 100% gespart


----------



## Ezibian (6. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Jemand paar Maße zu dem 29er Rahmen? z.b. Sattelrohr, Steuersatz, Boost?



Geo:



			https://support.planetx.co.uk/hc/en-gb/articles/360018524400-Jack-Flash-29er-Sizing-and-Geometry
		



Specs:



			https://support.planetx.co.uk/hc/en-gb/articles/360018524740-Jack-Flash-29er-Tech-Specs-and-Components


----------



## HabeDEhre (6. Oktober 2022)

blubboo schrieb:


> Laut Guy Kesteven, YouTube, soll der Rahmen Bock hart sein.


Ich mag es hart 😏


----------



## danimaniac (6. Oktober 2022)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> 97,50  würde ich sonst direkt bestellen


bei bike24 günstiger. 
Gelaber trotzdem hier ;-)


----------



## xrated (6. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Zu spät bei mir, zwei bestellt. Ca 180€ für nen Trailhard-Rahmen is schon ok


warum soviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (6. Oktober 2022)

Eine letzte lieferbare Piccola HD zum Listenpreis:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1563956.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=TCK572205&queryId=undefined&userToken=anonymized
		



Is ja quasi ein Schnäppchen


----------



## bs99 (6. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Eine letzte lieferbare Piccola HD zum Listenpreis:
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1563956.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=TCK572205&queryId=undefined&userToken=anonymized
> ...


Und weg…


----------



## goldencore (9. Oktober 2022)

Gelöscht


----------



## goldencore (9. Oktober 2022)

dinooo schrieb:


> Reign inzwischen bei ~ 2300€ wäre fast schwach geworden.


Ich bin das mal auf La Palma als Testrad gefahren. Bügelt ganz gut, aber das ist schon ein träges und schweres Eisenschwein. Man sagt hier ja immer, dass Gewicht nicht so eine Rolle spielt und mein eigenes Rad ist bestimmt auch kein Leichtbau, aber das Reign fand ich echt mühsam bergauf zu treten.


----------



## demlak (9. Oktober 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich bin das mal auf La Palma als Testrad gefahren. Bügelt ganz gut, aber das ist schon ein träges und schweres Eisenschwein. Man sagt hier ja immer, dass Gewicht nicht so eine Rolle spielt und mein eigenes Rad ist bestimmt auch kein Leichtbau, aber das Reign fand ich echt mühsam bergauf zu treten.


Kannst du ausschließen, dass es an den Reifen lag oder so?


----------



## goldencore (9. Oktober 2022)

Nicht wirklich. Waren irgendwelche Maxxis DD, vermutlich aber nicht MaxxGrip.
War mit einer Fox 38 und Shimano Antrieb ausgestattet. Ich fand das Rad insgesamt sperrig und schwerfällig. Am besten ging geradeaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (10. Oktober 2022)

dinooo schrieb:


> Reign inzwischen bei ~ 2300€ wäre fast schwach geworden.



Heute ist aus dem Vorbestelldatum 10.10. ein 10.11. geworden.. hat hier jemand eins bestellt und kann was dazu sagen?
Wars ein Tippfehler der korrigiert wurde?


----------



## nosaint77 (10. Oktober 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Bei BMO startet heute Abend um 20.00 Uhr das "Schnäppchenbingo". Keine Ahnung ob es sich lohnen wird aber vorbei schauen kann nicht schaden.
> Info´s : HIER



Beim BC Adventskalender gab es wenigstens täglich noch´n Stück Schokolade


----------



## LTB (11. Oktober 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Shimano Antrieb





goldencore schrieb:


> Ich fand das Rad insgesamt sperrig und schwerfällig


Da hammers doch...Shimpanso is viel doofer als das wie Sram


----------



## goldencore (11. Oktober 2022)

Genau! Es war vor allem schaltungssperrig, da das Schaltwerk sich in engen Kurven immer an Büschen aktiv festkrallt. Das wird mir jetzt erst klar!


----------



## JDEM (11. Oktober 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Für alle Amazon Prime Kunden:
> 
> POC VPD 2.0 Knie Schützer.
> 
> ...



Die POC Sachen sind echt sehr günstig dort - die Suche nach anderen Protektoren von POC lohnt sich ebenfalls.


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> @Limos
> 
> Ist "normal" bei fahrrad.de / brügelmann / probikeshop
> Gleicher Laden, Logistik outgesourced.
> Im Endeffekt bekommt man sein Geld wieder, aber es ist ein riesen Abfuck. Kritische Sachen sollte man da gar nicht kaufen.


Was für Probleme habt ihr da denn so?
Ich hab erst Mitte September zwei Paar Schuhe dort bestellt, wollte sie aber nicht. Also mit beiliegendem Retourenaufkleber zurück, wie man das standardmäßig so macht. Die Bestellung kam in zwei einzelnen Paketen, deswegen haben sie das mit der Erstattung nicht ganz gecheckt. Gefühlt drei (von mir aus auch fünf) Tage nach der Retoure wurde das erste Paar erstattet. Nach einer weiteren Woche hab ich dann wegen der zweiten Erstattung nachgefragt und das Geld ein oder zwei Tage später erstattet bekommen.


----------



## xforce1 (11. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir war bei der letzten Probike Bestellung vor ca 6 Wochen auch ein Retourenaufkleber dabei. War früher aber nicht so. Wann genau die umgestellt haben weiss ich nicht.


----------



## culoduro (11. Oktober 2022)

culoduro schrieb:


> Wer hier bestellt hat - das Vorderrad gibt's passend jetzt auch dazu für 399€:
> 
> Advanced SL A.30 Vorderrad


Achtung - die Laufräder sind mit nicht-kodifizierten 2mm Speichen (habe ich nachgemessen, nachdem die Speichen verdächtig "dick" aussahen) aufgebaut und wiegen 1768g für den Laufradsatz, nicht ca. 1620g, wie sie wiegen sollten! Ich nehme auch an, dass das Fahrverhalten deutlich härter sein dürfte!
Meine gehen zurück.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (11. Oktober 2022)

Edith: Sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 🙈


----------



## Flo7 (11. Oktober 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Der Laufradsatz wiegt laut Angabe von Newmen in 29" komplett ca. 1780g. Der 27,5er wiegt ca. 1660g. Die Beschreibung "ab 1660g" zählt also für den 27,5er.
> Hast also den ganz normalen Laufradsatz bekommen und keine abgespeckte Version.
> 
> 
> ...



Er redet aber von der Carbon Version 



culoduro schrieb:


> Achtung - die Laufräder sind mit nicht-kodifizierten 2mm Speichen (habe ich nachgemessen, nachdem die Speichen verdächtig "dick" aussahen) aufgebaut und wiegen 1768g für den Laufradsatz, nicht ca. 1620g, wie sie wiegen sollten! Ich nehme auch an, dass das Fahrverhalten deutlich härter sein dürfte!
> Meine gehen zurück.



Wer verbaut bitte noch durchgehend gerade Speichen? bei nem 100€ LRS ok aber net bei ner Carbon Version.

Meine sollten morgen kommen, falls auch 2mm Speichen verbaut sind, gehen die auch retour!

Wäre ja interessant was @MG  dazu sagt? verbaut ihr wirklich bei der OEM Version von euren Newmen Advanced LRS durchgehend 2mm Speichen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerschwabe (11. Oktober 2022)

Heute ist die Sigma Aura 80 bei Amazon Prime im Angebot für 30,36€
​


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Oktober 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die POC Sachen sind echt sehr günstig dort - die Suche nach anderen Protektoren von POC lohnt sich ebenfalls.



Yep, hab mir den POC Tectal Race MIPS in schwarz/purple für 76 Euronen bestellt. 

Danke an den Tippgeber im anderen Thread, ich hätte sonst gar nicht geschaut.


----------



## culoduro (11. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wer verbaut bitte noch durchgehend gerade Speichen? bei nem 100€ LRS ok aber net bei ner Carbon Version.
> 
> Meine sollten morgen kommen, falls auch 2mm Speichen verbaut sind, gehen die auch retour!
> 
> Wäre ja interessant was @MG dazu sagt? verbaut ihr wirklich bei der OEM Version von euren Newmen Advanced LRS durchgehend 2mm Speichen??


Ich frage mich auch, was der Sinn dieser schweren und steifen Speichen sein soll.
Meine Messung war mit Messschieber an mehreren Speichen und mehreren Stellen an der Speiche.

Habe mal eine E-Mail Anfrage an Bike-Discount gestellt, da die Artikelbeschreibung ganz klar die Sapim D-Light auflistet, siehe mein Link im Schnäppchenjäger Thread oder hier
Aber wäre auch neugierig, was  @MG dazu sagen - 1768g für einen Newmen Advanced SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz mit offensichtlich nicht konifizierten Speichen, irgendwie schade um die leichten Felgen und Naben...


----------



## Aldar (11. Oktober 2022)

Was gibt's denn da zu Rätseln? Ist OEM Ware, der Kunde kriegt 2mm Speichen wenn er meint damit 5 Euro zu sparen


----------



## morph027 (12. Oktober 2022)

JSP80 schrieb:


> Bei gocycle gibts die RockShox Pike Ultimate MY21 DebonAir 29" 130 mm in silber um € 549,00
> https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=61918
> und die 2021 Rock Shox ZEB Ultimate 29" Charger 2.1 RC2, Offset 44 in 160 (schwarz) und 170 (grau um € 629,99
> https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/g...harger-2-1-RC2-Offset-44-Ausfuehrung-waehlen/


MY21 .. Unfahrbar  😆

Meiner Mama ihr Sohn fragt sich gerade, ob die sich farblich gut im Phantom macht 🙈





Edit sagt nö, rot wäre cooler...


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Oktober 2022)

Die fox 34 float factory mit grip2 von rcz abwarten oder die Pike Ultimate von gocycle? 
Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## morph027 (12. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Die fox 34 float factory mit grip2 von rcz abwarten oder die Pike Ultimate von gocycle?
> Was würdet ihr machen?


Pike. Oder beides und notfalls eins wieder in Bikemarkt


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Oktober 2022)

Da das hier der Schnäppchen Thread ist, würde ich sagen, der Trend geht ganz klar zur Ersatzgabel 🙂


----------



## Flo7 (12. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Die fox 34 float factory mit grip2 von rcz abwarten oder die Pike Ultimate von gocycle?
> Was würdet ihr machen?



Ich würde mir keine „alte“ Gabel mehr holen dafür ist die Differenz zu gering. Pike 2023 hat’s ja auch schon um die 650€ gegeben oder eben die Fox 34er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (12. Oktober 2022)

Seh ich auch so. Die Zeb Ultimate 2.1 ist im Vergleich auch schon zu teuer wenns die bei R2 im Angebot für 750 gab/gibt und man mit dem 15% Gutschein auf quasi den gleichen Preis kam.

Im Falle der Pike hätte man dann 635€ für die RC 3 und 550€ für die 2.1 Die 80€ würde ich dann definitiv noch investieren.

Denke mal da werden Richtung Black Friday auch noch einige Angebote kommen.


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Oktober 2022)

Danke. Dann warte ich erstmal Weiter auf die 34.


----------



## michael66 (12. Oktober 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Trek Remedy 7 27,5" 2022 Enduro Bike - Enduro - Mountainbike - Bike - Alle
> 
> 
> Das Remedy 7 ist ein Mountainbike, das für den Berg geschaffen ist. Unser erschwinglichstes Remedy bietet alle Performance-Features, die du für eine tolle Zeit auf technischen Trails brauchst. Der lange Federweg, die Variosattelstütze und der 12-fach-Antr
> ...


Leider nur in Größe M L,ansonsten super Preis 👍🏻


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Er redet aber von der Carbon Version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die LRS wurden dann von Cube für E Bikes aufgebaut. Die ganze H&S Blowout ware gelangt auch nicht durch uns da hin....
Wir bauen natürlich keine Carbon LRS mit nicht konifizierten Speichen.


----------



## xforce1 (12. Oktober 2022)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Die ganze H&S Blowout ware gelangt auch nicht durch uns da hin....



Ist ja auch nichts Neues. H&S Bike Discount ist ja schon seit ewig die Retail Abteilung für Cube OEM Ware. Was ja auch OK ist. Die meisten Sachen sind ja in Ordnung. Bei den aktuellen Newmen LR ist es natürlich mit den Speichen dumm gelaufen. Einfach zurückschicken, neu einspeichen oder sich nicht daran stören und gut ist es.


----------



## youdontknow (13. Oktober 2022)

Krischmi schrieb:


> FOX FLOAT DPX2 DÄMPFER PERFORMANCE 210X55 EVOL LV 2021 NEU​für 217,18€ :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die meisten wissen ja, wo die Ware herkommt .
Was ich mich frage ist, wie ist das bei dem "Händler" dann eigentlich mit Rechnung und Garantie?
(Ein Froind fragte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (13. Oktober 2022)

Rechnung muss er dir ja ausstellen, die Frage ist eher wie bspw. Fox damit umgeht weil die Ware ja nicht von einem Distributor bezogen wurde.
Ist das eigentlich der berüchtigte Keller von @Flo7 ?  Adresse käme ja in etwa hin hehe.


----------



## piilu (13. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Rechnung muss er dir ja ausstellen, die Frage ist eher wie bspw. Fox damit umgeht weil die Ware ja nicht von einem Distributor bezogen wurde.
> Ist das eigentlich der berüchtigte Keller von @Flo7 ?  Adresse käme ja in etwa hin hehe.


Der Verkäufer kümmert sich um Garantie usw , falls Fox sich irgendwie quer stellt ist das sein Problem


----------



## Flo7 (13. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Rechnung muss er dir ja ausstellen, die Frage ist eher wie bspw. Fox damit umgeht weil die Ware ja nicht von einem Distributor bezogen wurde.
> Ist das eigentlich der berüchtigte Keller von @Flo7 ?  Adresse käme ja in etwa hin hehe.



Auch wenn der Martin in der Nähe ist, ist es nicht mein Keller 🤣


----------



## boblike (13. Oktober 2022)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Heute ist die Sigma Aura 80 bei Amazon Prime im Angebot für 30,36€
> ​





Sonst eher etwas günstiger zu haben!


----------



## chem (13. Oktober 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Für alle Amazon Prime Kunden:
> 
> POC VPD 2.0 Knie Schützer.
> 
> ...


ich werde meine zurückschicken. Falls die aber jemand anders haben möchte, kann er sich gerne melden. Ich habe mir die M und die L bestellt.


----------



## Schwitzefiks (13. Oktober 2022)

Habe meine auch erhalten. Passen in L gut, aber man kann den VPD Protektor nicht aus dem Stoff herausnehmen. Bei den IONs geht das gut und muss dann nicht per Handwäsche gereinigt werden.


----------



## Pattah (13. Oktober 2022)

Kleidung online bestellen ist eh so ne Sache. Hab Protektoren mal bei nem Festival anprobiert, und hat echt gedauert bis ich die passenden für mich gefunden habe.


----------



## thomas79 (13. Oktober 2022)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Habe meine auch erhalten. Passen in L gut, aber man kann den VPD Protektor nicht aus dem Stoff herausnehmen. Bei den IONs geht das gut und muss dann nicht per Handwäsche gereinigt werden.


Ich werf die POC regelmäßig in die Waschmaschine, scheint denen nix zu machen.


----------



## chem (13. Oktober 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Für alle Amazon Prime Kunden:
> 
> POC Tectal RACE MIPS -> also aktuellste Version mit Mips.
> 
> ...


Den werde ich auch zurückschicken. Rutscht mir zu sehr ins Sichtfeld...

Also falls ihn jemand möchte.


----------



## andi82 (13. Oktober 2022)

chem schrieb:


> ich werde meine zurückschicken. Falls die aber jemand anders haben möchte, kann er sich gerne melden. Ich habe mir die M und die L bestellt.


Schoner / Kleidung sind generell immer so ne Sache. Dem einen passen sie, dem anderen zwicken sie 
Ich nutze seit Jahren die Sachen von POC und mir passen diese perfekt.
Daher habe ich mir den Helm + Schoner direkt als Ersatz bestellt. Billiger wird nicht mehr... Der Gewinn liegt eben im Einkauf ;-)



Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Habe meine auch erhalten. Passen in L gut, aber man kann den VPD Protektor nicht aus dem Stoff herausnehmen. Bei den IONs geht das gut und muss dann nicht per Handwäsche gereinigt werden.


Brauchst du nicht entnehmen. Ab in ein Wäschesäckchen und im Schonen Plus / Handwäsche Programm mit den anderen Trickots, Jersey etc. waschen. Halten so bei mir seit Jahren.



thomas79 schrieb:


> Ich werf die POC regelmäßig in die Waschmaschine, scheint denen nix zu machen.


Dito. Alles total entspannt mit den teilen.
Meine System Torso sprühe ich sogar mit Muc-Off Zeugs ein und spritze ihn mit dem Gartenschlauch ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_stef (13. Oktober 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Den werde ich auch zurückschicken. Rutscht mir zu sehr ins Sichtfeld...
> 
> Also falls ihn jemand möchte.


meinerk am heute auch. Passt mir perfekt, allerdings Produktionsdatum bereits 08/2021...Mal schauen was ich mache


----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2022)

Mr_stef schrieb:


> Produktionsdatum bereits 08/2021


Ernsthaft? Das is für dich ein Makel?

Hat der ein Verfallsdatum?


----------



## Mr_stef (13. Oktober 2022)

naja Verfallsdatum nicht. Man soll ja einen Helm alle 3-5 Jahre tauschen. Aber ich denk dass er ja verpackt war. Und hey, wann findet man mal einen Helm der auf Anhieb passt. Denk ich behalte den.


----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2022)

Mr_stef schrieb:


> Man soll ja einen Helm alle 3-5 Jahre tauschen


Das hat aber auch was mit der Nutzung und der Einwirkung von Schweiß zu tun.

Warum sollte ein unbenutzter Helm, der vor ca. 1 Jahr produziert wurde, schlecht sein?

Glaubst du, die Helme fallen aus der Presse in die Shops?


----------



## mrwulf (13. Oktober 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das hat aber auch was mit der Nutzung und der Einwirkung von Schweiß zu tun.
> 
> Warum sollte ein unbenutzter Helm, der vor ca. 1 Jahr produziert wurde, schlecht sein?
> 
> Glaubst du, die Helme fallen aus der Presse in die Shops?


Das ist tatsächlich eine grundfalsche Annahme.

Die Tour (Rennrad Magazin) hat mal 6-9 Jahre alte gebrauchte Rennrad Helme getestet und mit den Werten verglichen, als sie diese neu getestet hatten. Es hat sich an der Schlagabsorbtion und Schutzfunktion genau gar nix geändert.


Edit: gefunden









						Crashtest: Wie sicher sind alte Rennrad-Helme noch?
					

Nach wie vielen Jahren schützt ein Rennradhelm nicht mehr sicher? Wir haben 6-9 Jahre alte Helme per Crashtest untersucht und klären, ob ältere Fahrradhelme ein Sicherheitsrisiko sind.




					www.tour-magazin.de


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. Oktober 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich eine grundfalsche Annahme.
> 
> Die Tour (Rennrad Magazin) hat mal 6-9 Jahre alte gebrauchte Rennrad Helme getestet und mit den Werten verglichen, als sie diese neu getestet hatten. Es hat sich an der Schlagabsorbtion und Schutzfunktion genau gar nix geändert.
> 
> ...


So sehe ich es auch, ich tausche meine Helme wenn überhaupt aus, wenn ich einen Crash hatte, ansonsten frühestens nach 7-8 Jahren.


----------



## k0p3 (13. Oktober 2022)

philfei schrieb:


> Bei Engelhorn gibt es ein schönes Schnäppchen (vermutlich ein Einzelstück): Five Ten Sleuth in der Schuhgröße 12 für sensationelle 39,92 EUR + 2,95 EUR Versand. Mir passt er leider nicht, sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na super... Vielen Dank auch🥴

Ich habe bis dato halt echt nicht gewusst, dass ich tatsächlich noch mehr Schuhe brauche


----------



## k0p3 (13. Oktober 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> So sehe ich es auch, ich tausche meine Helme wenn überhaupt aus, wenn ich einen Crash hatte, ansonsten frühestens nach 7-8 Jahren.



+1

Und seitdem ich den Oakley DRT5 habe, muss ich nicht mal mehr irgendwelche stinkigen Polster waschen oder tauschen. Die Kunststoffschale wird einfach ausgespritzt und gut ist.


----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich eine grundfalsche Annahme.


Finde ich jetzt ziemlich übertrieben, meine nicht konkrete Aussage als Grundfalsch zu bezeichnen. Wenn deine NUTZUNG dem Helm übel mitspielt, dann is er irgendwann nicht mehr nutzbar. Aber genau das ist eine komplett individuelle Beurteilung.
Und wenn mein Schweiß die verschiedenen Bestandteile eines Helms trennt, dann is der auch irgendwann hin.

Aber wenn der noch intakt is, dann is der dadurch :


der-gute schrieb:


> hat aber auch was mit der Nutzung und der Einwirkung von Schweiß zu tun.


Nicht wirklich zerstört.

Ich hab ja eigentlich deine Aussage vom Aspekt her auch getätigt. Es hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab und nicht vom reinen Alter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedaldancer (13. Oktober 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das hat aber auch was mit der Nutzung und der Einwirkung von Schweiß zu tun.
> 
> Warum sollte ein unbenutzter Helm, der vor ca. 1 Jahr produziert wurde, schlecht sein?
> 
> Glaubst du, die Helme fallen aus der Presse in die Shops?



Und vermutlich gehen die davon aus, dass die Helme für diese Zeit warm und unter UV Einstrahlung leiden --> das tut Kunststoffen nämlich tatsächlich nicht gut. Aber im Keller und kühl passiert da tatsächlich eher wenig.🙃 Man muss einfach nur alle x km mal crashen, dann hat man das Problem gar nicht...😋


----------



## ulli! (13. Oktober 2022)

Früher ist mann die Helme nach Stürzen einfach weitergefahren.
Deswegen behalt ich meine von 2009 und 2011...


----------



## toastet (13. Oktober 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Und vermutlich gehen die davon aus, dass die Helme für diese Zeit warm und unter UV Einstrahlung leiden --> das tut Kunststoffen nämlich tatsächlich nicht gut. Aber im Keller und kühl passiert da tatsächlich eher wenig.🙃 Man muss einfach nur alle x km mal crashen, dann hat man das Problem gar nicht...😋


Alles Dinge, die in dem Test der Tour aussortiert wurden, weil von Lesern benutzte Helme mit leichten Crashspuren, Schrammen, Kratzern, fällt mal von der Parkbank oder vom Lenker ab, Sonnencreme, Wasser übern Kopp, Schweiß, etc. pp. genutzt wurden. Hatte mir die Zeitung damals extra gekauft, weil ich das sehr interessant fand. Eigentlich sollte das auch mit Mountainbikehelmen wiederholt werden, weiß ich aber nicht, ob es den zweiten Versuch in der Bike gab.


----------



## toastet (13. Oktober 2022)

philfei schrieb:


> Bei Engelhorn gibt es ein schönes Schnäppchen (vermutlich ein Einzelstück): Five Ten Sleuth in der Schuhgröße 12 für sensationelle 39,92 EUR + 2,95 EUR Versand. Mir passt er leider nicht, sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knapp 2 Euro/5% Cashback über Shoop, Versand dann quasi nur noch 1 Euro.


----------



## -Robert- (13. Oktober 2022)

Gab es die Leatt 3DF AirFit Lite Jacke auch in S/M zu dem guten Preis? Habe ne L/XL und würde tauschen...


----------



## Pedaldancer (13. Oktober 2022)

ulli! schrieb:


> Früher ist mann die Helme nach Stürzen einfach weitergefahren.
> Deswegen behalt ich meine von 2009 und 2011...


Die Regel Helm-Bodenkontakt bei einem Sturz = Tausch  war auch schon früher so.  
Dass man nicht immer mit dem Kopf auftitscht ist ja was anderes. Dann tausch ich nicht.
Aber man hat halt nur einen Kopf. 

@toastet  wirklich mal echte gebrauchte Teile, Sonne Hitze und Schweiß abbekommen haben..  
Aber nochmal bestätigend, dass lagern wirklich nicht schlimm is:
 Lagerung ohne Sonneneinstrahlung, ohne Wüstenhotze und auch ohne Tropenfeuchte schaffen Kunststoffe ohne großartige Alterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Detritus667 (13. Oktober 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Gab es die Leatt 3DF AirFit Lite Jacke auch in S/M zu dem guten Preis? Habe ne L/XL und würde tauschen...



Nope - den Schnapperpreis gab es nur für L/XL - wenn Du also nicht zufällig jemanden findest der die Weste in S/M hat und auf L wechseln will hast Du wohl schlechte Karten.


----------



## toastet (13. Oktober 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> @toastet  wirklich mal echte gebrauchte Teile, Sonne Hitze und Schweiß abbekommen haben..
> Aber nochmal bestätigend, dass lagern wirklich nicht schlimm is:
> Lagerung ohne Sonneneinstrahlung, ohne Wüstenhotze und auch ohne Tropenfeuchte schaffen Kunststoffe ohne großartige Alterung.



Jo, die hatten immer beide Versionen, von jedem Althelm wurden meine ich 3 gecrashed. Lagerware und ordentlich benutzte Ware. Ergebnisse nahezu identisch.


----------



## andi82 (14. Oktober 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Gab es die Leatt 3DF AirFit Lite Jacke auch in S/M zu dem guten Preis? Habe ne L/XL und würde tauschen...


Gewicht zunehmen wird einfacher werden als jemand zum tauschen zu finden


----------



## alles-fahrer (14. Oktober 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Für alle Amazon Prime Kunden:
> POC VPD 2.0 Knie Schützer.
> 47,99€ in Größe Gr. L
> 
> ...



Überraschend fett die Teile. Ich hatte sie mir bestellt um was schlankes zum mitnehmen auf Touren zu haben, aber dafür sind die definitiv nicht das richtige.
Die sind so dick dass selbst meine lange MX-Racepants da nur sehr knapp drüber gehen. 

Wirken aber sehr vertrauenswürdig und bequem. Hmm ... dann wohl doch wieder mehr mit kurzer Hose fahren?


----------



## xforce1 (14. Oktober 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Geht auch auf z.b. ein Santa Cruz Das aktuelle HT anstatt 7999,-- für 6399,--


Geht bei mir nicht, Aktuelles HT ist für mcich HT v3 und da ist nur ein Artikel vorhanden. Bei diversen anderen HT v2 habe ich es durchprobiert und es geht auch nicht


----------



## paulipan (14. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Geht bei mir nicht, Aktuelles HT ist für mcich HT v3 und da ist nur ein Artikel vorhanden. Bei diversen anderen HT v2 habe ich es durchprobiert und es geht auch nicht


Geht nicht mehr... :-(


----------



## seven21 (14. Oktober 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Geht nicht mehr... :-(





xforce1 schrieb:


> Geht bei mir nicht, Aktuelles HT ist für mcich HT v3 und da ist nur ein Artikel vorhanden. Bei diversen anderen HT v2 habe ich es durchprobiert und es geht auch nicht


Evtl. geht es nicht mit allen Rädern. Ich habe spontan nur das neue HT versucht. Geht bei mir immer noch.






Edit: Ich lege es in den Warenkorb und dann genau die Reihenfolge SOB10 => BEARD10

Nochmal Edit: Geht auch beim Nomad


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Oktober 2022)

Vermutlich nur solange, bis die Bestellung storniert wird 😉


----------



## chem (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich dachte bei HT an Hardtail und habe mich gefragt wer soviel Geld für ein Hardtail bezahlen möchte…
Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## xforce1 (14. Oktober 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Evtl. geht es nicht mit allen Rädern. Ich habe spontan nur das neue HT versucht. Geht bei mir immer noch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568281
> 
> Edit: Ich lege es in den Warenkorb und dann genau die Reihenfolge SOB10 => BEARD10


Das SC Hightower 3 GX AXS wird bei mir gar nicht erst angezeigt. Auf einen für mich nicht existierenden Artikel, kann ich auch keinen Rabatt Code anwenden. Aber gut das es bei dir klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (14. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Das SC Hightower 3 GX AXS wird bei mir gar nicht erst angezeigt. Auf einen für mich nicht existierenden Artikel, kann ich auch keinen Rabatt Code anwenden. Aber gut das es bei dir klappt!


Wenn du Interesse hast versuch mal den Link. Gibt es aber nur in M








						Hightower 3 C GX AXS-Kit Matte Evergreen
					

EIN MOUNTAINBIKE IN SEINER REINSTEN FORM Die neueste Version des Hightower bleibt unser größter Hit - vielseitig, geländegängig und technisch noch besser abgestimmt. Das Hightower ist ein Allrounder mit großen Laufrädern, der...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## bashhard (14. Oktober 2022)

BMO liest hier bestimmt mit. Vorhin gings, jetzt wollt ich noch was anderes in den Warenkorb legen und die Gutscheine sind nicht mehr kombinierbar


----------



## seven21 (14. Oktober 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> BMO liest hier bestimmt mit. Vorhin gings, jetzt wollt ich noch was anderes in den Warenkorb legen und die Gutscheine sind nicht mehr kombinierbar


Beim Bike geht es bei mir immer noch


----------



## Innsbruuucker (14. Oktober 2022)

Beim TopStone z.B. auch





Weiß jemand bei welcher Ware es funktioniert? Nur nicht rabattierte?


----------



## seven21 (14. Oktober 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Beim TopStone z.B. auch
> Anhang anzeigen 1568362
> 
> Weiß jemand bei welcher Ware es funktioniert? Nur nicht rabattierte?


Nein geht auch bei Sale, allerdings tatsächlich auch bei mir nicht bei allen Artikeln. Auf die GX AXS Gruppe geht es leider nicht. Bin gerade echt versucht zuzuschlagen:


----------



## Innsbruuucker (14. Oktober 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> Nein geht auch bei Sale, allerdings tatsächlich auch bei mir nicht bei allen Artikeln. Auf die GX AXS Gruppe geht es leider nicht. Bin gerade echt versucht zuzuschlagen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1568368



Auf Shimano z.b. m8120 Bremsen geht es


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Oktober 2022)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Überraschend fett die Teile. Ich hatte sie mir bestellt um was schlankes zum mitnehmen auf Touren zu haben, aber dafür sind die definitiv nicht das richtige.
> Die sind so dick dass selbst meine lange MX-Racepants da nur sehr knapp drüber gehen.
> 
> Wirken aber sehr vertrauenswürdig und bequem. Hmm ... dann wohl doch wieder mehr mit kurzer Hose fahren?


Schlank? Leatt Airflex. Ich habe viele probiert aber die sind für mich die besten und auch unter einer langen Hose nicht störend.


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Oktober 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend kurz 4 Artikel in den Warenkorb, alle beiden Codes akzeptiert.
> 
> Davon gelaufen, und jetzt sind die beiden Codes nicht mehr kombinierbar :-(
> 
> Schade schade....


och das tut mir aber Leid 
war aber wichtig dies im falschen Fred allen mitzuteilen


----------



## SuperSpeed (16. Oktober 2022)

Cookies Löschen bewirkt Wunder 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Oktober 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Cookies Löschen bewirkt Wunder 😁


brain.exe im Autostart Ordner reicht auch schon


----------



## boblike (17. Oktober 2022)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1569788
> Für Freunde der gedeckten Farben
> Aber Achtung großer Druck auf der Rückseite!
> 
> ...


Hat hier jemand zufällig den direkten Vergleich zu Icebreaker? Alles was ich bisher probiert habe, war eine Enttäuschung, wenns nicht Merino von Icebreaker war.


----------



## Duke_do (17. Oktober 2022)

Meine persönliche Erfahrung, ich mag SN lieber als Icebreaker. Icebreaker saugt sich schneller voll, wird schwer und man friert dann drin. SN ist da angenehmer, trocknet schneller und gibt die Feuchtigkeit ab oder an die Schicht drüber besser weiter.
Löcher bekommt man in beide schneller rein als in syntetische Klamotten.


----------



## xlacherx (17. Oktober 2022)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Überraschend fett die Teile. Ich hatte sie mir bestellt um was schlankes zum mitnehmen auf Touren zu haben, aber dafür sind die definitiv nicht das richtige.
> Die sind so dick dass selbst meine lange MX-Racepants da nur sehr knapp drüber gehen.
> 
> Wirken aber sehr vertrauenswürdig und bequem. Hmm ... dann wohl doch wieder mehr mit kurzer Hose fahren?


Dafür aber auch gut. Bin damit schon mehrmals ordentlich eingekratert. 
(Das gleiche mit der Weste ). 
Aufgestanden, Staub abgeklopft und weiter ging's. 
Vom Schutz sind die echt top. Und wenn die warm sind, kann man auch recht gut damit pedalieren


----------



## isartrails (17. Oktober 2022)

boblike schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig den direkten Vergleich zu Icebreaker? Alles was ich bisher probiert habe, war eine Enttäuschung, wenns nicht Merino von Icebreaker war.


Hab ich nicht. Mein Complaint gegenüber den meisten Merino-Klamotten-Anbietern war, dass ich irgendwann mal eher per Zufall entdeckte, dass der Merino-Anteil in den allermeisten Fällen nie über 50 Prozent liegt. Das empfinde ich als Mogelpackung, ein wenig Wolle zu verarbeiten und das Produkt dann als Merino-Funktionskleidung zu verkaufen. Seitdem schaue ich mir die Klamottentags vor dem Kauf genauer an. Denn es geht auch anders: von Patagonia hab ich ein langärmeliges Teil, das hat 100 Prozent. Und nein, es kratz nicht und ja, es ist sogar elastisch.


----------



## fone (17. Oktober 2022)

boblike schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig den direkten Vergleich zu Icebreaker? Alles was ich bisher probiert habe, war eine Enttäuschung, wenns nicht Merino von Icebreaker war.


SN lässt sich für mich angenehmer tragen als Icebreaker, hat halt nur 50% Merino (zumindest meine Shirts).
Für sportliche Aktivitäten finde ich das besser.
Keine Ahnung wie lange die SN geruchsfrei bleiben (2 Tage sind locker drin), in Alaska hatte ich daher aber 100% Icebreaker dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (17. Oktober 2022)

vitaminc schrieb:


> X01 Kette 12 Fach
> 
> 44,90€ mit POWEREBAY3E
> 
> ...


Dieser Code kann für Ihre Bestellung nicht eingelöst werden.
_POWEREBAY3E _gebe ich bei _Gutschein einlösen_ ein. Was mache ich falsch? 
Danke.


----------



## vitaminc (17. Oktober 2022)

NewK schrieb:


> Dieser Code kann für Ihre Bestellung nicht eingelöst werden.
> _POWEREBAY3E _gebe ich bei _Gutschein einlösen_ ein. Was mache ich falsch?
> Danke.


vermutlich abgelaufen.


----------



## Magnacus (17. Oktober 2022)

*Fake Shop:*

Auf der Suche nach Ersatzteilen für eine alte Chris King ISO Nabe bin ich über 








						Explore Our Range Of Chris King Bike Accessories - shopchrisking.com
					

Buy Popular Chris King Bike Accessories Online. We Provide Up To 50% Off Retail Prices. Buy Now, Chris King For Sale!




					www.shopchrisking.com
				



gestolpert.

Nicht nur, dass hier auch alle alten Teile lieferbar sind, auch die aktuellen großen Naben sind zu einem viel zu günstigen Preis zu haben....
Das Impressum ist mehr oder weniger ohne Inhalt.

Die Kontaktadresse 

201 N Nellis Blvd
Las Vegas NV US
89110

zeigt auf Google Maps einen Walmart 





						201 N Nellis Blvd · 201 N Nellis Blvd, Las Vegas, NV 89110, USA
					

201 N Nellis Blvd, Las Vegas, NV 89110, USA




					goo.gl
				



Da bestelle ich die Coke doch gleich mit


----------



## isartrails (18. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Santa Cruz 5010 C S nur in Größe S für 3999€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preis ist ok, aber Wahnsinn, wie schwer die Dinger durch Boost geworden sind! 14 kilo für ein "verspieltes" Trailbike.  Wer's mag.
Ich erinnere mich noch an den Vorgänger (oder war's der Vor-Vorgänger  ?) mit knapp über 12 kilo.


----------



## seblubb (18. Oktober 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> wie schwer die Dinger durch Boost geworden sind


Ok Boomer 🥱


----------



## isartrails (18. Oktober 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ok Boomer 🥱


Du wiederholst dich. 🥱


----------



## seblubb (18. Oktober 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du wiederholst dich. 🥱


Nervt, oder?


----------



## xlacherx (18. Oktober 2022)

seto2 schrieb:


> Link führt zum AppStore


Bei mir zur mydealz App. Ich geh also davon aus, dass du die App nicht installiert hast 😉


----------



## xlacherx (19. Oktober 2022)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Federweg für alle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kostet bei r2
1cent mehr. 😴 und wenn man nette forumsuser hat, überlassen die einem noch den 15% Gutschein. Dann meist bei ~630€ 😉


----------



## seto2 (19. Oktober 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Bei mir zur mydealz App. Ich geh also davon aus, dass du die App nicht installiert hast 😉


Merkste selber!? 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Oktober 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Kostet bei r2
> 1cent mehr. 😴 und wenn man nette forumsuser hat, überlassen die einem noch den 15% Gutschein. Dann meist bei ~630€ 😉



Hat jemand zufällig so einen Gutschein?


----------



## xlacherx (20. Oktober 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig so einen Gutschein?


Frag mal in dem suche/ biete Gutschein thread. Da hab ich auch erst bekommen und mir ne 23er Zeb bestellt


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Oktober 2022)

Geht deiner vielleicht noch?


----------



## xlacherx (20. Oktober 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Geht deiner vielleicht noch?


Ne. Die gehen immer nur einmal.


----------



## Eichkatzel (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich suche auch so einen Gutschein


----------



## un1e4shed (21. Oktober 2022)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe kürzlich eine recht schlicht gehaltene App erstellt die für euch Schnäppchenjäger nicht ganz uninteressant sein könnte.
> Die App listet das Sortiment von den gängigsten deutschen Fahrrad-/Teilen/Zubehör/Bekleidungs- Händlern auf und sortiert nach Artikeln mit dem höchsten Rabatt.
> Reduziert heißt aber nicht automatisch dass es wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist, da wird auch weiterhin ein kritisches Auge benötigt.
> ...




Hallo Zusammen,
Die letzten Tage habe ich noch 8 weitere Bike-Shops hinzugefügt und Weitere werden die nächsten Wochen folgen. 
Sind jetzt also deutlich mehr reduzierte Artikel gelistet.
Leider gilt immernoch, die App selbst gibts nur für Android.
Für alle iOS User und die, die lieber am großen Bildschirm sitzen, muss die Web-Version herhalten.

Link zur Android-App:








						BikeDeals - Radsportzubehör - Apps on Google Play
					

The best bike and bike accessory deals in one app




					play.google.com
				




Link zur Web-Version:








						bike-stats - Alles zum Thema Fahrrad Geometrie
					

Mit dieser App könnt ihr die Fahrrad-Geometrien verschiedener Hersteller miteinander vergleichen und so, das am besten zu euch passende Bike, in der richtigen Rahmengröße ermitteln.




					www.bike-stats.de


----------



## talisman (21. Oktober 2022)

Tobionassis schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1695309.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE_price_asc&objectId=MXS625562&queryId=b1d313fa2e2ba15a229c98b6b4a9a364&userToken=81d58efa-4232-4251-a16d-bf9cad8023b0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In welcher Kombi fährst du das? DHR vorne?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. Oktober 2022)

talisman schrieb:


> In welcher Kombi fährst du das? DHR vorne?


Assguy mit EXO+ vorne und hinten den DHR mit DD würde ich sagen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Auch wenn RCZ aber das Angebot ist einfach zu gut. Die Cura 4 gibt es derzeit als Set inkl. Scheiben für 175,- Man muss halt warten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat jemand schon seine Cura erhalten?
Ich meine es waren 20 working days oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (23. Oktober 2022)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon seine Cura erhalten?
> Ich meine es waren 20 working days oder?


RCZ oder wie manche sagen Trickstuff des Versandhandels


----------



## davez (23. Oktober 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> RCZ oder wie manche sagen Trickstuff des Versandhandels


Ob RCZ auch auf Offline umsteigen wird? (Quelle: Instagram Account von Trickstuff)😉


----------



## esmirald_h (23. Oktober 2022)

seven21 schrieb:


> RCZ oder wie manche sagen Trickstuff des Versandhandels


Mache RCZ nicht so schlecht die haben wenigstens eine Online Shop😉. 
Hatte aber auch schon eine Bestellung welche ich vergessen hatte🙈🤣.


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Oktober 2022)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich meine es waren 20 working days oder?



Weißt du denn, ob die jeden Tag arbeiten?  

Meine erste Bestellung dort kam nach ziemlich exakt 3 Monaten an. Keine Cura allerdings.


----------



## Callemann (24. Oktober 2022)

Kurze Einschätzung von Euch, kann ich da was falsch machen? 
Ridley ignite


----------



## RaceFace67 (24. Oktober 2022)

ich fix mal den link https://www.bikesportparts.de/detail/index/sArticle/3729#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Callemann (24. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank fürs korrigieren. 
Mein alter Rahmen hat durch nen Unfall leider sehr gelitten, und das da scheint mir ein gutes Angebot zu sein, Ridley stellt zumindest gute Crossrahmen her. Also, was meint ihr, ist das ein guter Rahmen?


----------



## UserX1 (24. Oktober 2022)

Callemann schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs korrigieren.
> Mein alter Rahmen hat durch nen Unfall leider sehr gelitten, und das da scheint mir ein gutes Angebot zu sein, Ridley stellt zumindest gute Crossrahmen her. Also, was meint ihr, ist das ein guter Rahmen?


Ich denke, dass die Frage im Bereich MTB-Kaufberatung besser aufgehoben ist, ergänzt um das Einsatzprofil (Touren, etc. ...)


----------



## samilio (24. Oktober 2022)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon seine Cura erhalten?
> Ich meine es waren 20 working days oder?



Nein, hab auch noch nichts angekommen. Mal sehen ob und wann die geliefert wird. 🙈


----------



## Fred_STR (24. Oktober 2022)

Im BMO Newsletter sind das Orbea Rallon M20 und Occam M30 angekündigt, zu ganz vernünftigen preisen.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Oktober 2022)

Callemann schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs korrigieren.
> Mein alter Rahmen hat durch nen Unfall leider sehr gelitten, und das da scheint mir ein gutes Angebot zu sein, Ridley stellt zumindest gute Crossrahmen her. Also, was meint ihr, ist das ein guter Rahmen?


Der Rahmen ist uralt. Musst du 26ziger Teile umbauen?


----------



## Maffin_ (24. Oktober 2022)

Fred_STR schrieb:


> Im BMO Newsletter sind das Orbea Rallon M20 und Occam M30 angekündigt, zu ganz vernünftigen preisen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1573692


Preise sehen top aus, muss man sich irgendwo anmelden um den Preis zu bekommen?


----------



## Callemann (24. Oktober 2022)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist uralt. Musst du 26ziger Teile umbauen?


Genau, Teile sind noch 1a, nur mein Rahmen hat leider gelitten. 
Definiere uralt, denn mein alter Univega-Rahmen ist von 94, der ist uralt,also werde ich mich verbessern.


----------



## AgentZero0 (24. Oktober 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Preise sehen top aus, muss man sich irgendwo anmelden um den Preis zu bekommen?


Glaub das ist dieser Deal, der ab 20 Uhr gilt und in dem dann jede Minute die Preise steigen, soweit ich weiß, muss man sich da nirgends extra anmelden.


----------



## shurikn (24. Oktober 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Glaub das ist dieser Deal, der ab 20 Uhr gilt und in dem dann jede Minute die Preise steigen, soweit ich weiß, muss man sich da nirgends extra anmelden.


Hat da schon jemand erfolgreich noch 10% über CB eingesetzt?


----------



## Fred_STR (24. Oktober 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Preise sehen top aus, muss man sich irgendwo anmelden um den Preis zu bekommen?


Das ist das Live-Shopping Event bei BMO. Benötigt keine Anmeldung oder ähnliches. 
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/live-shopping/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikesenf (24. Oktober 2022)

shurikn schrieb:


> Hat da schon jemand erfolgreich noch 10% über CB eingesetzt?


Habs vorletzte Woche mal bei nem Produkt getestet und bei mir gings nicht.


----------



## chem (24. Oktober 2022)

Ich probiere mir das Occam in XL zu schnappen. Wünscht mir Glück.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Oktober 2022)

Callemann schrieb:


> Genau, Teile sind noch 1a, nur mein Rahmen hat leider gelitten.
> Definiere uralt, denn mein alter Univega-Rahmen ist von 94, der ist uralt,also werde ich mich verbessern.


Dann hätte ich den Rahmen mal als bleischwer aber haltbar eingestuft. Meine Frau hat einen Crosser in Betrieb. Der ist aus der Rubrik bombprof.


----------



## AgentZero0 (24. Oktober 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Ich probiere mir das Occam in XL zu schnappen. Wünscht mir Glück.


Und, sind wir glücklich?


----------



## Remux (24. Oktober 2022)

Ne gabs heute nicht


----------



## Duc851 (25. Oktober 2022)

Öhm, doch, gestern um 20:01 hab ich ein Occam in M und XL gesehen. Komisches System dieses Liveshopping.


----------



## Poldi78 (25. Oktober 2022)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Öhm, doch, gestern um 20:01 hab ich ein Occam in M und XL gesehen. Komisches System dieses Liveshopping.


Das war aber nicht im Live Shopping gestern dabei. Gestern gab es nur ein HT von Cannondale und die Standpumpe. Und es sind jeden Tag immer nur zwei Artikel dabei.
 Man kann, wenn man weiter runter scrollt, nur die Artikel sehen, die alle noch kommen.


----------



## Allseasonbiker (25. Oktober 2022)

Tobionassis schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1695309.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE_price_asc&objectId=MXS625562&queryId=b1d313fa2e2ba15a229c98b6b4a9a364&userToken=81d58efa-4232-4251-a16d-bf9cad8023b0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist übrigens OEM Ware mit weißem Maxxis Schriftzug. Und der Assegai kam in MaxxGrip statt MaxxTerra


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (25. Oktober 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Und der Assegai kam in MaxxGrip statt MaxxTerra


Verdammt. Ist in MaxxTerra eigentlich schon Overtired 🙈😅😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youdontknow (25. Oktober 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Ist übrigens OEM Ware mit weißem Maxxis Schriftzug. Und der Assegai kam in MaxxGrip statt MaxxTerra


Kannst du mal schauen, ob die Gewichtsangabe von ~1200g pro Reifen stimmt?


----------



## Allseasonbiker (25. Oktober 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Kannst du mal schauen, ob die Gewichtsangabe von ~1200g pro Reifen stimmt?


Die Küchenwaage sagt 1235g beim Assegai


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (26. Oktober 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Die Küchenwaage sagt 1235g beim Assegai


Assegai 1250g
DHR II 1150g

Mein Assegai kam auch als MaxxGrip statt MaxxTerra.


----------



## matt_b (26. Oktober 2022)

Habe auch das Reifenangebot bestellt. Mal sehen welche Version dann morgen bei mir ankommt.

_edit_ Habe auch den Assegai in MaxxGrip bekommen.


----------



## AnalogAG (26. Oktober 2022)

Habe auch den Assegai in MaxxGrip statt MaxxTerra bekommen.

Behaltet ihr den?


----------



## shaihulud (26. Oktober 2022)

AnalogAG schrieb:


> Habe auch den Assegai in MaxxGrip statt MaxxTerra bekommen.
> 
> Behaltet ihr den?


Falls jemand den MaxxGrip Assegai in 29“ nicht behalten möchte, würde ich den gerne nehmen. Dann brauch ich nicht nochmal einen Reifen nachbestellen … Schickt mir gerne ne Nachricht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveGo (26. Oktober 2022)

Bei komking gibts nen axs xx1 fuer 679 €

Lohnt das? Kommt bald das/ ein neue axs? 

Grüße


----------



## davez (27. Oktober 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Bei komking gibts nen axs xx1 fuer 679 €
> 
> Lohnt das? Kommt bald das/ ein neue axs?
> 
> Grüße


Guter Preis. Bestpreis den ich kenne, war 666 EUR am letzjährigen Black Friday.

Die Frage ist, ob sich XX1 gegenüber X01 lohnt. Schaltperformance ist identisch und durch Carbon statt Alu weniger als 30 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis (mit meiner Waage verglichen).

Mag sein, dass etwas Neues kommt. Ich sehe an dem System aber kein wirkliches Problem, dessen Lösung ein Warten lohnend machen würde.


----------



## Nd-60 (27. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Guter Preis. Bestpreis den ich kenne, war 666 EUR am letzjährigen Black Friday.
> 
> Die Frage ist, ob sich XX1 gegenüber X01 lohnt. Schaltperformance ist identisch und durch Carbon statt Alu weniger als 30 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis (mit meiner Waage verglichen).
> 
> Mag sein, dass etwas Neues kommt. Ich sehe an dem System aber kein wirkliches Problem, dessen Lösung ein Warten lohnend machen würde.


Ein Update der Clutch wäre schon schön


----------



## xforce1 (27. Oktober 2022)

Die Fotos von der neuen AXS waren ja schon geleaked. Bei der EWS konnte man sehen das Jack Moir und Co die schon gefahren sind. Ausser das die schmaler baut weis man aber nicht viel darüber.


----------



## seven21 (27. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Die Fotos von der neuen AXS waren ja schon geleaked. Bei der EWS konnte man sehen das Jack Moir und Co die schon gefahren sind. Ausser das die schmaler baut weis man aber nicht viel darüber.


Dachte die ist auch nur noch ohne Schaltauge direkt and UDH-kompatiblen Rahmen fahrbar. Oder ist das nur eine Option?


----------



## xforce1 (27. Oktober 2022)

Ja, das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen, das dies nicht die einzigen Neuerungen sind. Vielleicht haben die insgesamt auch noch was am Gewicht gefeilt.

Wäre auch schön, wenn die AXS GX diesmal keinen Stahlkäfig bekommt um die absichtlich schwerer zu machen ggü der X01. Ich finde das schon eine unnötige Marketingstrategie. Schön für Sram aber da extra nen Stahl Käfig wie bei der (manuellen) NX zu verbauen geht bei nem 400€ Schaltwerk m.E. gar nicht.
Bei NX kann ich es ja verstehen. Das Schaltwerk ist nun mal Low Cost.


----------



## Maffin_ (27. Oktober 2022)

Es kommt ja nicht nur ein neues Schaltwerk sonder auch mindestens eine neue Kassette und Kette.


----------



## seven21 (27. Oktober 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Es kommt ja nicht nur ein neues Schaltwerk sonder auch mindestens eine neue Kassette und Kette.


Trigger ist wahrscheinlich auch neu


----------



## Allseasonbiker (27. Oktober 2022)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Components aktuell sogar noch etwas günstiger mit Code 10SRA für 386,10€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir hat der Price Alert bei BC in Verbindung mit dem 10% Code funktioniert bei Shimano Produkten. Dann wäre die GX Axs für um die 360€ möglich.


----------



## DocB (27. Oktober 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Es kommt ja nicht nur ein neues Schaltwerk sonder auch mindestens eine neue Kassette und Kette.


Hoffentlich machen sie den Sprung zweitgrößtes- größtes Zahnrad mal geringer. also z.B. 46-52. Weiß jemand was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffin_ (27. Oktober 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Hoffentlich machen sie den Sprung zweitgrößtes- größtes Zahnrad mal geringer. also z.B. 46-52. Weiß jemand was?


Ja machen sie. Gab nen ausführlichen Artikel bei bikerumor dazu. 








						New details on prototype SRAM Eagle DM derailleur, SL cassette & powermeter chainrings
					

The first closeup look at the upcoming SRAM Eagle direct-mount rear derailleur and new Eagle SL cassette reveal surprising details.




					bikerumor.com


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. Oktober 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Ja machen sie. Gab nen ausführlichen Artikel bei bikerumor dazu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir reicht bisher die 10-50 immer aus. 
Hoffentlich bleibt die im Programm.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Oktober 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der Price Alert bei BC in Verbindung mit dem 10% Code funktioniert bei Shimano Produkten. Dann wäre die GX Axs für um die 360€ möglich.


Funktioniert.


----------



## youdontknow (27. Oktober 2022)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> +1 👍🏻🙃👍🏻


Passt leider nicht an meine Lyrik  ☹️ , schade aber dann bleibe ich beim Mudguard von Unleahzed.


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Oktober 2022)

Und ich wollte die Short Version. Die muss ich dann aber woanders kaufen...


----------



## makko1083 (27. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Funktioniert.


Mit dem richtigen Preisalertlink nochmal 4,59€ günstiger 😉

-- > https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrad...DlZHHWqXkCQXHz1gf7E6-5wLEaRVvAbhoCCqsQAvD_BwE


----------



## der-gute (27. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bikeyoke Sagma Sattel 79€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da steht ja nichtmal die Breite bei, die geliefert wird


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

Im Fahrrad.de Sale sind schon extrem gute Angebote möglich.
Hab mich mal für zwei mögliche neue Rahmen/Räder mit Dämpfern eingedeckt.
2023 SDU für ca. 260€, SD Coil für 240€ und ein DHX2 Factory für 300. Dazu noch ne Code RSC für unter 180€.


----------



## Denni1111 (28. Oktober 2022)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Im Fahrrad.de Sale sind schon extrem gute Angebote möglich.
> Hab mich mal für zwei mögliche neue Rahmen/Räder mit Dämpfern eingedeckt.
> 2023 SDU für ca. 260€, SD Coil für 240€ und ein DHX2 Factory für 300. Dazu noch ne Code RSC für unter 180€.



Welches Maß hast du beim DHX2?


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

230x60 bzw 230x62,5
Wären da tatsächlich nochmal 10% gegangen? Eigtl schließen die immer zwei Gutscheine aus.


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Im Fahrrad.de Sale sind schon extrem gute Angebote möglich.
> Hab mich mal für zwei mögliche neue Rahmen/Räder mit Dämpfern eingedeckt.
> 2023 SDU für ca. 260€, SD Coil für 240€ und ein DHX2 Factory für 300. Dazu noch ne Code RSC für unter 180€.


Hmmm...Ist das der 2023er? Bei Modelljahr steht 2022.
Laut Beschreibubg und Abbildung müsste es der neue sein....


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

Denke mal das werden die neuen sein. Alle Bilder haben den neuen Versteller. Die "alten" bekommt man ja schon recht lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Denni1111 (28. Oktober 2022)

.


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

Hm naja, egal. Dafür 3fach Payback noch mitgenommen 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Denni1111 schrieb:


> Mit Komot sogar noch mal -10%



komisch bei mir kommt das->


----------



## Colt__Seavers (28. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Dt Swiss 240S Nabe HR 130€


wo denn?


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> wo denn?











						DT Swiss 240 Classic Hinterradnabe 12x148mm TA Disc 6-Loch Shimano Light online kaufen | bikester.at
					

DT Swiss 240 Classic Hinterradnabe 12x148mm TA Disc 6-Loch Shimano Light - günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔ Infos ✔ Bilder ✔ Bewertungen ✔ bei Bikester » Dein MTB Naben Shop!




					www.bikester.at


----------



## Denni1111 (28. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> komisch bei mir kommt das->
> Anhang anzeigen 1575714


Hast du einen extra Komot Code eingegeben oder Komot im Kundenkonto von fahrrad.de hinterlegt?


----------



## beat_junkie (28. Oktober 2022)

Kann man den fox Racing Shox DHX F-S Cr 2Pos-Adj AM 210x52,5mm 
Auf 210x55 umbauen? Hat der nur einen spacer drin?


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Kann man den fox Racing Shox DHX F-S Cr 2Pos-Adj AM 210x52,5mm
> Auf 210x55 umbauen? Hat der nur einen spacer drin?



Ja


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

Denni1111 schrieb:


> Hast du einen extra Komot Code eingegeben oder Komot im Kundenkonto von fahrrad.de hinterlegt?


Das war sicher der zusätzliche Code.


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Denni1111 schrieb:


> Hast du einen extra Komot Code eingegeben oder Komot im Kundenkonto von fahrrad.de hinterlegt?



Das war ein normaler 10% code nicht von Komot, vlt gehts deshalb nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Code auch als Vorderbremse benützen? Einfach eine längere Leitung verwenden?



Du braucht vorne ne längere Leitung?? Du kannst die Links/ rechts verwenden... Dadurch das es eine HR Bremse ist einfach für vorne die Leitung mehr kürzen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (28. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> DT Swiss 240 Classic Hinterradnabe 12x148mm TA Disc 6-Loch Shimano Light online kaufen | bikester.at
> 
> 
> DT Swiss 240 Classic Hinterradnabe 12x148mm TA Disc 6-Loch Shimano Light - günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔ Infos ✔ Bilder ✔ Bewertungen ✔ bei Bikester » Dein MTB Naben Shop!
> ...


hatte das mit dem OUTLET50 total überlesen. Jetzt macht es Sinn. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralphi911 (28. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Du braucht vorne ne längere Leitung?? Du kannst die Links/ rechts verwenden... Dadurch das es eine HR Bremse ist einfach für vorne die Leitung mehr kürzen


Stimmt, so ist es sogar noch einfache, danke!


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

Ah kacke, hab nen DHX statt DHX2 in 230x60 gekauft. Da war der Finger wieder schneller als das Hirn. Ist der spürbar schlechter als der DHX2?

Edit: DHX ist für Setuplegastheniker, passt also


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ah kacke, hab nen DHX statt DHX2 in 230x60 gekauft. Da war der Finger wieder schneller als das Hirn. Ist der spürbar schlechter als der DHX2?
> 
> Edit: DHX ist für Setuplegastheniker, passt also



Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, denn DHX2 230x60 gabs gar nicht in Aktion.


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

Alternativ dann aber noch den neuen SDU Coil in den Maßen. Dann kann ich gut testen und mich für den besten entscheiden.


----------



## Mav3982 (28. Oktober 2022)

Schade, dass sie den neuen SDU Coil nicht in 230x60 haben - das wärs gewesen ...


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Mav3982 schrieb:


> Schade, dass sie den neuen SDU Coil nicht in 230x60 haben - das wärs gewesen ...



Hast du bei Bikeunit, brügelmann und Co geschaut? Die haben unterschiedliche Artikel in der 50% Aktion, teilweise sogar zu unterschiedlichen Preisen!


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

Mav3982 schrieb:


> Schade, dass sie den neuen SDU Coil nicht in 230x60 haben - das wärs gewesen ...


Den gabs, sorry


----------



## youdontknow (28. Oktober 2022)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen, was ich da alles kaufen soll?


----------



## Mav3982 (28. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Den gabs, sorry


Mist - war ich wohl zu langsam.

Bei den anderen Shops leider auch nicht (mehr) verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (28. Oktober 2022)

Lupine SL AX Frontlicht ohne Akku online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Lupine SL AX Frontlicht ohne Akku +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Batterielichter vorne Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




is das ein Schnapper mit 50%?


----------



## DaveGo (28. Oktober 2022)

Komking hat gerDe die xx1 fuer 679€ storniert wegen irgend einem fehler.

Bieten mit nun die x01 fuer 679 € an. Aber das ist mir zu teuer.

Dafuer 699 bei bike24


----------



## kackboon91 (28. Oktober 2022)

Kann ich den SDU Coil 210x52,5 einfach in einen 210x55 umbauen?


----------



## Maffin_ (28. Oktober 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Komking hat gerDe die xx1 fuer 679€ storniert wegen irgend einem fehler.
> 
> Bieten mit nun die x01 fuer 679 € an. Aber das ist mir zu teuer.
> 
> Dafuer 699 bei bike24


Warum nicht die GX für 350 bei BC? 

Die 350 Euro wegen etwas Gewichtsersparnis wären es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Duke_do (28. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Lupine SL AX Frontlicht ohne Akku online kaufen | fahrrad.de
> 
> 
> Lupine SL AX Frontlicht ohne Akku +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Batterielichter vorne Shop!
> ...


Wenn du ein Upgrade machen möchtest ist das ein Top Preis


----------



## ilfer (28. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hast du bei Bikeunit, brügelmann und Co geschaut? Die haben unterschiedliche Artikel in der 50% Aktion, teilweise sogar zu unterschiedlichen Preisen!


Sicher? Das ist doch alles eine Datenbank bei denen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

Preise unterscheiden sich tatsächlich, die Produkte aber denke ich nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> Sicher? Das ist doch alles eine Datenbank bei denen?!





Remux schrieb:


> Preise unterscheiden sich tatsächlich, die Produkte aber denke ich nicht.



Auch die Produkte unterscheiden sich…


----------



## kackboon91 (28. Oktober 2022)

freerideandi schrieb:


> Achtung bei den Rock Shox Dämpfern steht Modelljahr 2022!!!


In meiner Bestellbestätigung wird der RC2T genannt. Somit 2023.


----------



## Bikesenf (28. Oktober 2022)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> In meiner Bestellbestätigung wird der RC2T genannt. Somit 2023.


Bei den Preisen kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass das ein Fehler bei denen ist/war. Man wird sehen was kommt, zur Not zurück.


----------



## bashhard (28. Oktober 2022)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass das ein Fehler bei denen ist/war. Man wird sehen was kommt, zur Not zurück.


Die Code RSC haben sie online rausgenommen während sie in meinem Warenkorb war, könnte auch ein Fehler gewesen sein


----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Die Code RSC haben sie online rausgenommen während sie in meinem Warenkorb war, könnte auch ein Fehler gewesen sein



Oder sie ist einfach ausverkauft?!


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Oder sie ist einfach ausverkauft?!


Naja, bei der Lupine glaub ich offen gesprochen auch eher an ein Versehen 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## ilfer (28. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Oder sie ist einfach ausverkauft?!


Ich hatte die auch im Warenkorb mit dem Zusatz "nur 1 verfügbar". Vermute auch ausverkauft.


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Oktober 2022)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> In meiner Bestellbestätigung wird der RC2T genannt. Somit 2023.





Bikesenf schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass das ein Fehler bei denen ist/war. Man wird sehen was kommt, zur Not zurück.


Morgen bin ich denke ich schlauer.
Hab gerade die Versandbestätigung für meinen Dämpfer bekommen.


----------



## chem (28. Oktober 2022)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass das ein Fehler bei denen ist/war. Man wird sehen was kommt, zur Not zurück.


Ist die 2022 Version denn so viel schlechter? Ist der Dämpfer für den Preis nicht trotzdem ein super Deal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (28. Oktober 2022)

Neu ist immer besser


----------



## Osama (28. Oktober 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> Neu ist immer besser


Ist das so...?


----------



## Bikesenf (28. Oktober 2022)

Antwort vom Support auf meine Frage welches Modelljahr kommt:

"Hier wird laut Herstellernummer das 2022er Modell geliefert wie man auch den Details entnehmen kann"

Preis allerdings immer noch gut.


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Oktober 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Ist die 2022 Version denn so viel schlechter? Ist der Dämpfer für den Preis nicht trotzdem ein super Deal?


Wenn was Neues auf den Markt kommt, ist das Alte immer automatisch unfahrbar. ☝️


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

Bikesenf schrieb:


> Antwort vom Support auf meine Frage welches Modelljahr kommt:
> 
> "Hier wird laut Herstellernummer das 2022er Modell geliefert wie man auch den Details entnehmen kann"
> 
> Preis allerdings immer noch gut.


Der Fahrrad.de "Support" ist immer eher weniger gut informiert. Mal abwarten was kommt. Wenns nicht den Bildern und der Bezeichnung entspricht, gehts halt zurück.
Die ganze Beschreibung kann nur bei den neuen Dämpfer passen, DebonAir+ gabs ja vorher garnicht. Und eine Herstellernummer ist in den Details nicht aufgeführt


----------



## CrossX (28. Oktober 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Wenn was Neues auf den Markt kommt, ist das Alte immer automatisch unfahrbar. ☝️


Geht ja eher um den gesellschaftlichen Abstieg, wenn man mit alten Gelumpe vom letzten Jahr gesehen wird.
Zum Glück wird am Wochenende die Uhr umgestellt. Dann kann man wenigstens im Dunkeln damit ne Runde drehen ohne sich zu schämen


----------



## xforce1 (28. Oktober 2022)

Um dem gesellschaftlichen Abstieg vorzubeugen habe ich mir direkt schon einmal ein paar XX1 Adler Sticker besorgt



			https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005003554065030.html


----------



## Duke_do (28. Oktober 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Geht ja eher um den gesellschaftlichen Abstieg, wenn man mit alten Gelumpe vom letzten Jahr gesehen wird.
> Zum Glück wird am Wochenende die Uhr umgestellt. Dann kann man wenigstens im Dunkeln damit ne Runde drehen ohne sich zu schämen


Wenn man die Lupine zu dem Schnapperpreis mit bestellt hat


----------



## Caese (28. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> *Achtung LEUTE heut ist wahrscheinlich der Schnäppchen Tag des Jahres!!!*
> 
> Fox DHX 2 360€
> Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RC2T AIR 260€ 2023 Modell als COIL unter 240€
> ...



na schöööönen Dank auch - jetzt musste ich mir die völlig unnötige XTR-Kurbel für 178,- € kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (28. Oktober 2022)

Wisst ihr was noch zum perfekten Schnäppchen Tag fehlen würde?!

Paar nette RS 2023er Gabel mit dem Code Outlet50


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

ein "paar" für den Eigengebrauch natürlich


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. Oktober 2022)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Naja, bei der Lupine glaub ich offen gesprochen auch eher an ein Versehen 🤷🏼‍♂️


Ich hab zumindest schonmal ne Versandbestätigung bekommen 😅 
Jetz brauch ich nur noch nen passenden Akku


----------



## Jaerrit (28. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Jetz brauch ich nur noch nen passenden Akku


Wenn Du da ein Schnäppchen findest - PN 😉


----------



## Colt__Seavers (28. Oktober 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was noch zum perfekten Schnäppchen Tag fehlen würde?!
> 
> Paar nette RS 2023er Gabel mit dem Code Outlet50


sorry, aber das verstehe ich immer nicht, was an den Vorjahresmodellen so viel schlechter sein soll...


----------



## Remux (28. Oktober 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> sorry, aber das verstehe ich immer nicht, was an den Vorjahresmodellen so viel schlechter sein soll...


Der Wiederverkauf? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curtis_87 (28. Oktober 2022)

Mein Dämpfer wurde auch versandt. Da er als Rockshox Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil RC2T ausgeschrieben ist gehe ich vom neuen Modell aus. Beschreibung passt auch eher zu den neuen Modelle.


----------



## Racer90 (28. Oktober 2022)

Mein Dämpfer auch - bin gespannt und überrascht, wie viel das Kleingedöns noch kostet.

Buchsen zu finden ist teilweise echt ein Krampf: Entweder nimmt man die kugelgelagerte Foxbuchse, die ein Knacksproblem hat oder man sucht sich bei den RS oder Fox Gleitlagerbuchsen einen Wolf, weil 8x20 und 8x30 Buchsen fast überall ausverkauft sind


----------



## briebringer (28. Oktober 2022)

ich hab mir da auch mal so ein SDU air geschnappt ... hat zufällig einer Ahnung ob man bei den 2023 Modellen immer noch den spacer rausschneiden kann? 😅


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Oktober 2022)

Racer90 schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer auch - bin gespannt und überrascht, wie viel das Kleingedöns noch kostet.
> 
> Buchsen zu finden ist teilweise echt ein Krampf: Entweder nimmt man die kugelgelagerte Foxbuchse, die ein Knacksproblem hat oder man sucht sich bei den RS oder Fox Gleitlagerbuchsen einen Wolf, weil 8x20 und 8x30 Buchsen fast überall ausverkauft sind


Oder man bestellt die Buchsen einfach bei Huber, er kann dir alle Maße liefern


----------



## michael66 (28. Oktober 2022)

Die dreiteiligen Huber Buchsen sind Spitze, laufen schön geschmeidig 👍🏻


----------



## prof.66 (28. Oktober 2022)

Im Outlet bei Fahrrad.de sind einige richtig gute sachen dabei mal abgesehen von den Dämpfer usw.

Reverse Black One für 48€ zb. 

Evoc Rucksack für knapp 85€ 

Hab eben auch mal einiges dort bestellt


----------



## xrated (28. Oktober 2022)

Ganz übersehen das die X01 Trigger nur single click sind.
DMR V6 8,50€
Von Red Cycling:
Zahnkranzabzieher HG 2,50€
Wrap Satteltasche 5€

Bei Taylor gabs letztens eine CN6100 für nur 15€ inkl Porto


----------



## gosing (29. Oktober 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Ist übrigens OEM Ware mit weißem Maxxis Schriftzug. Und der Assegai kam in MaxxGrip statt MaxxTerra


Meine Assegai sind ebenfalls MaxxGrip, und der Artikel-Titel wurde auf der Homepage umbenannt.
Hat den schon jemand reklamiert? Bin am überlegen ob ich einfach mit MaxxGrip leben soll (wollte extra etwas leichter laufendes) :/


----------



## HabeDEhre (29. Oktober 2022)

Meine fahrrad.de Bestellung kommt schon heute. Unter anderem mit der Lupine 🕯️ bin mal gespannt, auch wenn ich noch keinen Akku hab


----------



## Racer90 (29. Oktober 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich denke ich schlauer.
> Hab gerade die Versandbestätigung für meinen Dämpfer bekommen.


Ist das neue Modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mip86 (29. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand den MET Parachute Helm bei BC verpasst und möchte ihn in Größe 54-58?


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Oktober 2022)

Zufällig in schwarz?


----------



## mip86 (29. Oktober 2022)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Zufällig in schwarz?


Den gab es nur in Cyan wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Groudon (29. Oktober 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Funktioniert.


Schade - bei mir hat’s leider nicht funktioniert. War der 10SRA nur bis gestern Nacht gültig?


----------



## Remux (29. Oktober 2022)

Meine Bestellung ist auch da. Sind alles die 23er Modelle. Der Ultimate Coil hat auch HBO


----------



## rideAtrail (29. Oktober 2022)

Gab's da auch einen coil in 230*65? Such schon so lange nach einem Schnäppchen und den konnte ich nicht mehr finden. Hab die Aktion erst spatnachnittag gesehen


----------



## Flo7 (29. Oktober 2022)

rideAtrail schrieb:


> Gab's da auch einen coil in 230*65? Such schon so lange nach einem Schnäppchen und den konnte ich nicht mehr finden. Hab die Aktion erst spatnachnittag gesehen



Ja


----------



## Diddo (29. Oktober 2022)

rideAtrail schrieb:


> Gab's da auch einen coil in 230*65? Such schon so lange nach einem Schnäppchen und den konnte ich nicht mehr finden. Hab die Aktion erst spatnachnittag gesehen


Keine Sorge, ich hab das Gefühl dass einige im Bikemarkt oder auf ebay Kleinanzeigen auftauchen


----------



## rideAtrail (29. Oktober 2022)

Damn. Also wer gekauft hat und nicht braucht.... 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pointidani (29. Oktober 2022)

Falls jemand den MET Parachute in Größe 59-62 in Full black haben möchte, würde ihn zum Kaufpreis (50,41€)  + Versandkosten (komme aus Österreich) weitergeben, sonst geht er zurück. Mir ist er zu groß


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Oktober 2022)

Sind echt super Angebote auf fahrrad.de, aber ich tue mich wirklich schwer was zu kaufen, ohne etwas zu brauchen. Aber ich würde so gerne Schnäppchen schießen 😆😅

Sich in heutigen Zeiten das Hochregallager voll zu machen, fühlt sich irgendwie falsch an.


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Oktober 2022)

Bogdan_mb schrieb:


> Does anyone know if Fahrrad.de ships outside Deutschland ?  Super good deals there.



I found nothing about it if the send outside germany


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Oktober 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> I found nothing about it if the send outside germany


@Bogdan_mb they might have different pages for different countries. At least they have one for AT too


----------



## curtis_87 (29. Oktober 2022)

So mein RS Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil ist auch da. Ist das aktuelle Modell mit dem HBO.


----------



## Flo7 (29. Oktober 2022)

@Bogdan_mb You can use logoix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Oktober 2022)

Danke @Colt__Seavers Seavers and @Flo7


----------



## Pedaldancer (29. Oktober 2022)

mip86 schrieb:


> Den gab es nur in Cyan wenn ich mich recht erinnere


Servus welcher Parachute war das denn? Der mit dem abklickbaren Kinnbügel?


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> @Bogdan_mb they might have different pages for different countries. At least they have one for AT too



Yeah, scroll down to the very bottom of the page:





It's mostly bikester.<country-specific-domain-ending>
However I do not know if a) they're using the same prices as fahrrad.de (disregarding the local tax) and b) the fahrrad.de coupons also work on the other pages. Maybe someone from Austria can chime in, their localized page is bikester.at, and if it works there, there's a good chance the coupons will also work for the other pages.


----------



## Remux (29. Oktober 2022)

Und schon geht's auf Kleinanzeigen los🤣
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Chemnitz finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Der Kollege hat direkt noch die kürzlich ausgelieferte RCZ 34erim Angebot


----------



## Bogdan_mb (29. Oktober 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Yeah, scroll down to the very bottom of the page:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1576337
> 
> ...



My country is EU but not listed... but even so , the codes don't work on other websites, only some on the Osterreich one.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Und schon geht's auf Kleinanzeigen los🤣
> Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?
> 
> 
> ...


War ja zu erwarten bei RS/Fox und 50% off.


----------



## AgentZero0 (29. Oktober 2022)

Pky2101 schrieb:


> verstellbare Sattelstützen: 334 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
> 
> 
> verstellbare Sattelstützen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 334 Artikel online
> ...


Echt guter Preis, gab wohl das neue Modell auch bei Fahrrad.de als Raceface Turbine R für 150€. Leider nur noch in 100mm verfügbar. 








						Race Face Turbine R Dropper Sattelstütze Ø30,9mm schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Race Face Turbine R Dropper Sattelstütze Ø30,9mm schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Sattelstützen absenkbar Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2022)

Bogdan_mb schrieb:


> My country is EU but not listed... but even so , the codes don't work on other websites, only some on the Osterreich one.


Then you're probably out of luck.
From their AGB (terms & conditions):


> (2) Angebote von Kunden mit Sitz außerhalb Deutschlands, Österreichs und Italiens werden von uns nicht angenommen.



So for fahrrad.de it seems to be restricted to these three countries. Other pages may have other restrictions, but at least the Polish one also restricts this to Poland only.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (29. Oktober 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Then you're probably out of luck.
> From their AGB (terms & conditions):
> 
> 
> So for fahrrad.de it seems to be restricted to these three countries. Other pages may have other restrictions, but at least the Polish one also restricts this to Poland only.



Actually someone here advised me to use LogoIX which is an awesome option, actually even cheaper than what some websites that already provide direct shipping like Bike24


----------



## k0p3 (29. Oktober 2022)

mip86 schrieb:


> Den gab es nur in Cyan wenn ich mich recht erinnere



Nein, den gabs in allen Farben. Habe einen Schwarzen bekommen. 



Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Servus welcher Parachute war das denn? Der mit dem abklickbaren Kinnbügel?



Und nochmal nein... Es war nicht der MCR, sondern der mit festem Kinnbügel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (29. Oktober 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Ganz übersehen das die X01 Trigger nur single click sind.
> DMR V6 8,50€
> Von Red Cycling:
> Zahnkranzabzieher HG 2,50€
> ...


Echt? War das dort gestanden? hatte ich auch nicht gesehen. Dann geht er evtl wieder zurück


----------



## wartool (29. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Ich hab zumindest schonmal ne Versandbestätigung bekommen 😅
> Jetz brauch ich nur noch nen passenden Akku


schau mal bei enerprof.de  laufen problemlos..aber sind keine Originale..


----------



## Diddo (29. Oktober 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Echt? War das dort gestanden? hatte ich auch nicht gesehen. Dann geht er evtl wieder zurück


Ja, stand dran. Deswegen habe ich den nicht bestellt


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. Oktober 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ja, stand dran. Deswegen habe ich den nicht bestellt


In der Bestellbestätigung hab ich jetzt auch gelesen 😆
Ganz im Schnäppchen wahn übersehen...geht dann halt wieder zurück. 
Dann muss ich mich halt mit den bestellten Schnäppchen bei Klamotten und Kleinkram trösten  😅


----------



## xrated (29. Oktober 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Ganz im _*Schnäppchen *_*wahn *übersehen...geht dann halt wieder zurück.


das Wort trifft es gut


----------



## chem (29. Oktober 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Ich probiere mir das Occam in XL zu schnappen. Wünscht mir Glück.


hat geklappt. Great success.


----------



## curtis_87 (30. Oktober 2022)

chem schrieb:


> hat geklappt. Great success.


Mist…das hätte mich in L noch interessiert. Dann wäre die Alu Variante wieder in den Verkauf gegangen.


----------



## harni (30. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Meine fahrrad.de Bestellung kommt schon heute. Unter anderem mit der Lupine 🕯️ bin mal gespannt, auch wenn ich noch keinen Akku hab


Schau wegen Akku mal bei enerprof .
Empfehle schon 10 Ah bei der leistungshungrigen Lampe im Winter.
Und nen einfaches Lupine Wiesel Ladegerät gibt's sicher auch auf Kleinanzeigen oder im Bikemarkt.
Zur Vorfreude


----------



## HabeDEhre (30. Oktober 2022)

harni schrieb:


> Schau wegen Akku mal bei enerprof .
> Empfehle schon 10 Ah bei der leistungshungrigen Lampe im Winter.
> Und nen einfaches Lupine Wiesel Ladegerät gibt's sicher auch auf Kleinanzeigen oder im Bikemarkt.
> Zur Vorfreude
> Anhang anzeigen 1576722


Sehr geil. Bin mir aber irgendwie noch nicht so sicher ob ich wirklich so viel Licht brauch, Bzw die lupine behalten soll. hab auch noch ne top Lampe von Gloworm hier rumliegen... Allerdings ohne StVO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (30. Oktober 2022)

chem schrieb:


> hat geklappt. Great success.


Für wieviel wurde es angeboten. Habs verpasst gestern


----------



## olejanvier (30. Oktober 2022)

Ich hätte auch noch einen Met Parachute in 54-58 Full Black für den Selbstkostenpreis abzugeben falls den jemand verpasst hat


----------



## Xd1nGX (30. Oktober 2022)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Für wieviel wurde es angeboten. Habs verpasst gestern



Für 2549€. Habe auch jeden Tag in der Woche um 20uhr auf der Seite gewartet. Gestern war es dann endlich soweit. Habe auch eins in XL bekommen. Hoffe noch es wird auch geliefert 😄🫣


----------



## harni (30. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Bin mir aber irgendwie noch nicht so sicher ob ich wirklich so viel Licht brauch, Bzw die lupine behalten soll. hab auch noch ne top Lampe von Gloworm hier rumliegen... Allerdings ohne StVO


Glaub mir die ist echt top. Zu viel Licht ist das nicht. Die Kombi mit Breitem Lichtteppich am Lenker und kleiner Helmlampe ist fürs Gelände aus meiner Erfahrung das Optimum und mit StVZO für alle Gelegenheiten top flexibel.
Nur um die SL ax im Rucksack dabei zu haben ist sie etwas unhandlich, da ist ne SL AF besser geeignet...


----------



## shuni (30. Oktober 2022)

harni schrieb:


> Zur Vorfreude


Das ist die SL AX oder?

Ich hab aktuell eine Piko für den Helm, aber im Straßenverkehr leider nicht so wirklich nutzbar (nicht ohne Grund keine StVO Zulassung ). Da bald auch ein Gravelbike kommt, wollte ich mir ein C14 Mag und eine SL AF (bzw. die Nano variante) holen. Mit beiden Lampen dann wohl genug Licht für alles


----------



## neurofibrill (30. Oktober 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Ist übrigens OEM Ware mit weißem Maxxis Schriftzug. Und der Assegai kam in MaxxGrip statt MaxxTerra


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Habe daraufhin ebenfalls zugeschlagen. MaxxGrip beschde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (30. Oktober 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Bin mir aber irgendwie noch nicht so sicher ob ich wirklich so viel Licht brauch, Bzw die lupine behalten soll. hab auch noch ne top Lampe von Gloworm hier rumliegen... Allerdings ohne StVO


Habe die SL AX selbst seit dem Erscheinen im Einsatz. Blika auf dem Helm dazu. Alles über einen Schalter von STVO auf Traillicht umschaltbar. Licht ist sehr angenehme.
Für 2 Stunden habe ich den kleinen ClickFix Akku am Helm und den 6.6er am Lenker. Wenn man nicht dauernd das ganze Licht aufdrehen (braucht man in der Regel nur beim Bergabgasgeben) reicht das. Hatte vorher die SL (ohne Fernlicht) das ist die SL AX schon sehr nett.


----------



## harni (30. Oktober 2022)

shuni schrieb:


> Das ist die SL AX oder?
> 
> Ich hab aktuell eine Piko für den Helm, aber im Straßenverkehr leider nicht so wirklich nutzbar (nicht ohne Grund keine StVO Zulassung ). Da bald auch ein Gravelbike kommt, wollte ich mir ein C14 Mag und eine SL AF (bzw. die Nano variante) holen. Mit beiden Lampen dann wohl genug Licht für alles


Jepp SL AX. Kombination mit PIKO oder blika am Helm wie @Duke_do schreibt ist perfekt


----------



## SuperSpeed (30. Oktober 2022)

Die _neue_ SL AX soll ja dieses Jahr noch lieferbar sein, da gibt´s dann bestimmt noch paar Angebote vom _alten_ Modell,...
weil unfahrbar & so


----------



## shuni (30. Oktober 2022)

Lupine hat leider echt wenig Sales, aber die anderen Shops dann vielleicht. 

Meine Alte Piko ist auch schon völlig unbrauchbar. Die neue Piko ist heller und besser, war kurz davor sie in den Schrott zu geben, aber besser eine Lampe als keine Lampe  
 



die SL AX werde ich wohl nicht brauchen, die SL AF wird wohl auch reichen.
@harni danke für die Info


----------



## harni (30. Oktober 2022)

Wer noch ne SL ax abzugeben hat, gerne PN. Mein Spezl sucht noch eine...


----------



## suoixon (30. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise poste ich hier mal was von RCZ, da ich zum einen begeistert bin von den USWE Trinkrucksäcken und es sie auch jetzt noch zu einem guten Preis auf der Seite zu kaufen gibt
> 
> 
> USWE Hydration Pack VERTICAL 4 L Black (2041301)  = 19.99e anstatt 58.02e
> ...


Deine Links gehen nicht


----------



## davez (30. Oktober 2022)

@HabeDEhre
Die SL-AX ist super, bin heute wieder damit gefahren. Das Tagfahrlicht ist bei schlechtem Wetter oder in der Dämmerung genial. Nervig ist der Sensor (am besten abkleben) und die fehlende Taste auf dem Lampenkopf. Zudem ist die Kabelverbindung zwar bombenfest und wasserfest, man beschädigt aber leider auch leicht mal das Kabel beim Abziehen. Last but not least ist der Lampenkopf relativ schwer, weshalb die Befestigung mit dem Stangenhalter am Lenker bei rumpeliger Fahrt nur schlecht (nicht) hält. Deshalb am besten über die GoPro Befestigung. Da gibt es diverses Zubehör, z.B. das hier:









						GoPro Adapter SL X/SL AX 2
					

Der SL X/AX GoPro Adapter zu Montage von "unten". Perfekt im Zusammenspiel mit unserem GoPro Spacer oder dem GoPro Universal mount.




					www.lupine-shop.com
				




Es gibt übrigens ein Update für die SL-AX in den nächsten Monaten. Da wird der Ausleuchtung bei Fernlicht gleichmäßiger.


----------



## John84 (30. Oktober 2022)

Und die Leistung steigt auf 3600 l. Die Ausleuchtung geht dann schon Richtung Wilma


----------



## pAn1c (30. Oktober 2022)

John84 schrieb:


> Und die Leistung steigt auf 3600 l. Die Ausleuchtung geht dann schon Richtung Wilma


Wie bin ich nur gestern den nightride in Ästen mit 200 Lumen gefahren?


----------



## davez (30. Oktober 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Wie bin ich nur gestern den nightride in Ästen mit 200 Lumen gefahren?


Du hast hoffentlich nicht mehr für Dein Bike ausgegeben als er in dem Video. Denn damit kann man sogar Whistler fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (30. Oktober 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Du hast hoffentlich nicht mehr für Dein Bike ausgegeben als er in dem Video. Denn damit kann man sogar Whistler fahren



Da fragt man sich schon, ob die 2999 euro fürs rallon nicht doch übertrieben waren =)


----------



## kackboon91 (31. Oktober 2022)

Mein SDU Coil ist noch immer nicht auf dem Weg. Eine andere Bestellung vom selben Tag ist schon unterwegs… ich hoffe da gibt es keine Probleme


----------



## Remux (31. Oktober 2022)

Wird schon noch verschickt. Denke übers Wochenende und mit größerer Bekanntheit des Sales wird sich da einiges angehäuft haben.

Der Gute hier hat scheinbar auch gut zugeschlagen und will jetzt minndestens +100% seines Kaufpreises   Verweist auch direkt auf UVPs in der Artikelbeschreibung








						Alle Anzeigen von Privat | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

Hier findest du alle Anzeigen von Privat




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## xlacherx (31. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Wird schon noch verschickt. Denke übers Wochenende und mit größerer Bekanntheit des Sales wird sich da einiges angehäuft haben.
> 
> Der Gute hier hat scheinbar auch gut zugeschlagen und will jetzt minndestens +100% seines Kaufpreises   Verweist auch direkt auf UVPs in der Artikelbeschreibung
> 
> ...


Der denkt wohl auch, dass es ne Firma is, wenn er seine Texte mit "wir bieten " beginnt. 
So Leute hab ich gefressen, die Zeug kaufen, nur ums gewinnbringend weiter zu verkaufen. 
Aber das is die alte Leier


----------



## Poldi78 (31. Oktober 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Der denkt wohl auch, dass es ne Firma is, wenn er seine Texte mit "wir bieten " beginnt.
> So Leute hab ich gefressen, die Zeug kaufen, nur ums gewinnbringend weiter zu verkaufen.
> Aber das is die alte Leier


Die Teile waren doch bestimmt alle für verschiedene Projekte, die er jetzt aus Zeitmangel wahrscheinlich nicht realisieren kann...


----------



## Remux (31. Oktober 2022)

Von Santa Cruz Fahrern lernst das Sparen


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (31. Oktober 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Die Teile waren doch bestimmt alle für verschiedene Projekte, die er jetzt aus Zeitmangel wahrscheinlich nicht realisieren kann...


Verletzungsbedingt...finden leeeeiiiiider keine Verwendung, deshalb Freundschaftspreis und nicht direkt UVP. 
So dankbar 🙏🤗


----------



## Remux (31. Oktober 2022)

Haha jetzt hat er die Teile alle rausgenommen, liest wohl hier mit  🤣


----------



## davez (31. Oktober 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Haha jetzt hat er die Teile alle rausgenommen, liest wohl hier mit  🤣


Quatsch, der hat sein Projekt wieder gefunden  🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shuni (31. Oktober 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich schon, ob die 2999 euro fürs rallon nicht doch übertrieben waren =)


Ich hab für das Rallon noch 4600€ + Speditionsversand bezahlt Anfang des Jahres.
Schönes Bike, aber ohne Zeb Ultimate oder Fox Factory unfahrbar


----------



## demlak (31. Oktober 2022)

In wiefern "unfahrbar"?


> *Ausstattung: Quelle
> 
> Modelljahr: *2022
> *Rahmen: *Orbea Monocoque Race Carbon. Advanced Dynamics 160mm suspension technology. 29" wheels.Concentric Boost 12x148 rear axle. Pure Enduro geometry. Internal cable routing. ISCG05
> ...


----------



## Remux (31. Oktober 2022)

shuni schrieb:


> Ich hab für das Rallon noch 4600€ + Speditionsversand bezahlt Anfang des Jahres.
> Schönes Bike, aber ohne Zeb Ultimate oder Fox Factory unfahrbar


Ein Glück dass bei mir die Zeb Ultimate von R2 und die Ultimate Dämpfer von Fahrrad.de schon hier liegen   
Zur Sicherheit gleich noch ne Code RSC um die Deore zu ersetzen 🤣


----------



## TearZz (1. November 2022)

Für kurz Entschlossene, also eben ging es noch mit einem r2-bike 15% Gutschein zubestellen der eigentlich nur bis 31.10. gültig ist.


----------



## demlak (1. November 2022)

Ich hab bei BMO das Rallon M20 im Live Shopping direkt kurz nach 20 uhr für 2999 Euro geordert.. Bestellbestätigung kam auch direkt um 20:05 uhr per Mail zu dem Preis.. heute morgen schreibt BMO, dass der Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar sei..
Gehts hier anderen auch so mit der Lieferbarkeit?


----------



## Remux (1. November 2022)

Also ich hätte gesagt meins wird geliefert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (1. November 2022)

joa.. glückwunsch.. meins in M wurde storniert..


----------



## Maffin_ (1. November 2022)

aber war M nicht noch relativ lang bestellbar? Da würde ich vlt nochmal nachhaken, kann ja nicht sein das sie ne 20:00 bestellung stornieren und spätere bestellungen ausliefern.

So oder so ist das natürlich super ärgerlich


----------



## Remux (1. November 2022)

Ich würde die einfach mal anschreiben. Die sind in der Regel sehr zugänglich. Evtl schlagen sie dir ja eine Alternative vor


----------



## boarderking (1. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich hab bei BMO das Rallon M20 im Live Shopping direkt kurz nach 20 uhr für 2999 Euro geordert.. Bestellbestätigung kam auch direkt um 20:05 uhr per Mail zu dem Preis.. heute morgen schreibt BMO, dass der Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar sei..
> Gehts hier anderen auch so mit der Lieferbarkeit?


20.05.... da waren die schon lange aus. Außer in S


----------



## Remux (1. November 2022)

So als Anhaltspunkt, meine Bestätigung kam um 20:01 und ich hab laut Kundenkonto um 20:00 gekauft.


----------



## boarderking (1. November 2022)




----------



## culoduro (1. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> *Achtung LEUTE heut ist wahrscheinlich der Schnäppchen Tag des Jahres!!!*
> 
> Fox DHX 2 360€
> Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate RC2T AIR 260€ 2023 Modell als COIL unter 240€
> ...


Falls jemand von Euch einen *Super Deluxe Ultimate RC2T Air in 230x57,5mm* bestellt hat zum Schnäppchen Preis und ihn nicht braucht, bitte PM an mich!

(Ich werde im Gegenzug wahrscheinlich einen Trunnion in 185x52.5mm nicht benötigen... )


----------



## Eichkatzel (1. November 2022)

Ich reihe mich mit einem Tauschgesuch ein:
SDU 230x60 gegen 62,5 mm Hub...


----------



## freetourer (1. November 2022)

Ich schließe mich da mal an:

Falls jemand dort einen Super Deluxe Coil in 230x60 oder 230x65 bestellt hat und ihn doch nicht benötigt würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (1. November 2022)

Na dann:
Wenn jemand ne neue Lyrik Ultimate 150/160mm 44mm Offset gegen eine 180mm 51mm Offset tauschen möchte, gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (1. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> 20.05.... da waren die schon lange aus. Außer in S


Well.. offensichtlich waren sie aus.. das ist ja das, was man mir heute mitgeteilt hat =)

Trotzdem kam die Bestätigung vom System...

Ich hab per Mail Kontakt aufgenommen und konnte es in Metallic Mulberry umbuchen.. bin gespannt. 
Tatsächlich ist mir die Farbe auch lieber als das Gold =)


----------



## demlak (1. November 2022)

Ist jetzt im Shop auch ausverkauft.. Es bleibt spannend =)


----------



## paulipan (1. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich hab bei BMO das Rallon M20 im Live Shopping direkt kurz nach 20 uhr für 2999 Euro geordert.. Bestellbestätigung kam auch direkt um 20:05 uhr per Mail zu dem Preis.. heute morgen schreibt BMO, dass der Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar sei..
> Gehts hier anderen auch so mit der Lieferbarkeit?


Exakt das selbe bei mir. Hab gefragt, aus welchem Grund nicht lieferbar und hab nur als Antwort bekommen: Dein Guthaben haben wir zurück erstattet!


----------



## Arthur27 (1. November 2022)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Nordstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Immer wieder dass gleiche: Hier will sich so ein Held schnell die Taschen voll machen. Inkl. Screenshot der Specs von Bike Mailorder.

Das ist echt zum kotzen, ich ärgere mich weil ich 2 Min zu spät dran war und kein Bike bekommen habe und der vertickt das Bike direkt weiter ...


----------



## job1 (1. November 2022)

Arthur27 schrieb:


> Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Nordstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...



Aber der arme Kerl muss das doch schweren Herzens wegen Krankheit verkaufen...
😭😭😭


----------



## ehrles8 (1. November 2022)

Immer diese Blitzkrankheiten kurz nach Lieferung der Schnäppchen, Teufelszeug.


----------



## job1 (1. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Immer diese Blitzkrankheiten kurz nach Lieferung der Schnäppchen, Teufelszeug.


Da hat der @Arthur27 dann ganz schön Glück gehabt! Sonst wäre er vielleicht dran gewesen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. November 2022)

Arthur27 schrieb:


> Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Nordstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...


Echt mega zum Kotzen! Und dann das mit der Krankheit und schweren Herzens. Alter, da wünscht man ihm fast dass das noch wahr wird wenn es aktuell geschwindelt wäre.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (1. November 2022)

Karma is a bitch 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (1. November 2022)

Man kann ja auch wieder gesund werden....

Der verlangt dann 1k € mehr ?


----------



## demlak (1. November 2022)

Ein Schelm, wer in Nürnberg wohnt.. hinfährt.. Kaufvertrag anschaut.. sich den Namen merkt.. und den Namen weitergibt..


----------



## pAn1c (1. November 2022)

Arthur27 schrieb:


> Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Nordstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...


Was das Finanzamt wohl dazu sagen würde


----------



## Remux (1. November 2022)

Der hat das Rad ja noch nichtmal, d.h. Anzeige melden weil er keinen Zugriff auf die Ware hat.


----------



## ma1208 (1. November 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Was das Finanzamt wohl dazu sagen würde


Woher wissen wir denn überhaupt, dass er den Gewinn nicht ordentlich in der Steuererklärung angibt?


----------



## JDEM (1. November 2022)

Leute kommt mal wieder klar. Andere machen Milliarden auf Kosten anderer Menschen und hier regen sich alle über 1000€ auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (1. November 2022)

Ihr geilen Tatstaurhelden ey.


Krankheiten an den Hals wünschen
Hinfahren, Namen notieren und melden. Wo denn eigentlich? Beim Finanzamt? Oder bei der „ich mach mir die Taschen voll Polizei“?
Anzeige melden

 

Wie kann man sich an sowas hochziehen??!! 
Jaja. Unfair für die, die eins haben wollten und keins bekommen haben, aber bitte… weil sich n Teeny n Taui dazuverdient??!!


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (1. November 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Woher wissen wir denn überhaupt, dass er den Gewinn nicht ordentlich in der Steuererklärung angibt?


Stimmt. Wer angebliche Krankheit als Verkaufsgrund vorgaukelt ist in der Regel vorbildlich bei der Steuererklärung.


----------



## homerkills (1. November 2022)

Kleinanzeigen Angebot gelöscht in…3…2… 🤘


----------



## Detritus667 (1. November 2022)

Wer dem tatsächlich zum Saisonende noch den aufgerufenen Preis zahlt dem ist doch eh nicht mehr zu helfen.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Teil in einer Woche dann plötzlich günstiger wird und kurz vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist ist die Anzeige dann verschwunden und das Bike wieder beim Händler.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. November 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ihr geilen Tatstaurhelden ey.
> 
> 
> Krankheiten an den Hals wünschen
> ...


Ich ziehe mich nicht daran hoch dass er Geld machen will. Sondern dass er höchstwahrscheinlich nicht krank ist. Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für diejenigen, die wirklich das Hobby aufgeben mussten weil sie krank geworden sind. Da ich selbst 3 Jahre lang betroffen war und mich langsam zurück kämpfe, reagiere ich auf derartige vermeintliche Lügen allergisch.


----------



## AgentZero0 (1. November 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Leute kommt mal wieder klar. Andere machen Milliarden auf Kosten anderer Menschen und hier regen sich alle über 1000€ auf...


Naja das ist halt schon echt nicht korrekt.
Hat das Bike noch nicht mal, haut da Screenshots von BMO rein und irgendwas von ner Krankheit...
Soll er es halt zurückschicken, wenn es wenige Tage alt ist.


----------



## Blitzfalter (1. November 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ihr geilen Tatstaurhelden ey.
> 
> 
> Krankheiten an den Hals wünschen
> ...


hochziehen oder nicht hochziehen, das ist hier die frage.

schlimm genug, dass viele nicht die produkte bekommen, die es gern selbst nutzen wollen.
sicherlich kann/sollte man nicht alle über einen kamm scheren. allerdings ist das klientel, welches auf diese art bei ebay kleinanzeigen agiert, vermehrt in der kategorie "arbeitslos", respektive hartz IV empfänger zu finden.

gegen den tausender an und für sich ist nicht viel zu sagen.
bei 12-13 aktionen im jahr, dann auch mit anderen verkäufen/anzeigen/produkten, summiert sich der "gewinn" flott mal über die 10.000 euro im jahr.
gegen einen tausender *zusätzlich* zu lebenshaltungskosten, miete, krankenkasse und rentenversicherung die kostenlos auf dem konto der empfänger landen (die über die allgemeinheit finanziert werden) schon eher ...


----------



## isartrails (1. November 2022)

Blitzfalter schrieb:


> ... allerdings ist das klientel, welches auf diese art bei ebay kleinanzeigen agiert, vermehrt in der kategorie "arbeitslos", respektive hartz IV empfänger zu finden. ...


Und du glaubst, das wär' in diesem Thread anders...?


----------



## goldencore (1. November 2022)

Blitzfalter schrieb:


> hochziehen oder nicht hochziehen, das ist hier die frage.
> 
> schlimm genug, dass viele nicht die produkte bekommen, die es gern selbst nutzen wollen.
> sicherlich kann/sollte man nicht alle über einen kamm scheren. allerdings ist das klientel, welches auf diese art bei ebay kleinanzeigen agiert, vermehrt in der kategorie "arbeitslos", respektive hartz IV empfänger zu finden.
> ...


Wirklich einer der widerlichsten Kommentare seit langem!

Wenn das so ein geiles Leben ist, dann werde doch Hartzer und lebe den easy Ebay Kleinanzeigen Style! Keine Sau macht sowas freiwillig. Dem abgeschriebenen Bodensatz des deutschen Kapitalismus als seine Hauptsünde auch noch Schmarotzertum am ehrlichen Arbeiter vorzuwerfen ist wirklich unterste Schublade!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (2. November 2022)

Weiß jemand wie lange die Aktion bei fahrrad.de läuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (2. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie lange die Aktion bei fahrrad.de läuft?



Bis deren Lagerbestand vollständig in eBay Kleinanzeigen verfügbar ist.


----------



## Ecko88 (2. November 2022)

Ist doch bei 90% RCZ Bestellungen auch so. Da regt sich auch keiner auf wenn plötzlich sehr viele 36/38er im Bike-Markt sind.

Die Anzeige ansich ist vielleicht ein bisschen plumb.

Es sind auch einige Crankbrother Pedale bei Kleinanzeigen…


----------



## freetourer (2. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ein Schelm, wer in Nürnberg wohnt.. hinfährt.. Kaufvertrag anschaut.. sich den Namen merkt.. und den Namen weitergibt..



Da ist er wieder - der demlak ist doch immer noch der Alte....

Du musst echt Probleme haben....


----------



## Remux (2. November 2022)

Ecko88 schrieb:


> Ist doch bei 90% RCZ Bestellungen auch so. Da regt sich auch keiner auf wenn plötzlich sehr viele 36/38er im Bike-Markt sind.
> 
> Die Anzeige ansich ist vielleicht ein bisschen plumb.
> 
> Es sind auch einige Crankbrother Pedale bei Kleinanzeigen…


Das hat halt zur Konsequenz, dass sich die Leute, die Schnäppchen posten, es sich zweimal überlegen werden das zukünftig nochmal zu tun.
Die CB hab bspw. ich gepostet und finde es dann schon nervig wenn sich Leute wegen 30€ bereichern wollen.
RCZ finde ich da tatsächlich weniger dramatisch, da man ja als Käufer ewig auf die Ware wartet und auch sein Geld dort vorstreckt.


----------



## hardtails (2. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie lange die Aktion bei fahrrad.de läuft?


Bis sie genug Bonitätsabfragen zusammen haben...

Bekannter Weise stellt Fahrrad der und seine Ableger die bei jeder Bestellung, selbst wenn man Vorkasse geht.

Also bitte schön fleißig weiter bestellen


----------



## job1 (2. November 2022)

hardtails schrieb:


> Bis sie genug Bonitätsabfragen zusammen haben...
> 
> Bekannter Weise stellt Fahrrad der und seine Ableger die bei jeder Bestellung, selbst wenn man Vorkasse geht.



Ist das so eine Verschwörungstheorie? Was soll denen das bringen? Die müssen doch für Bonitätsabfragen zahlen...

Ich denke eher die wollen ihr Lager leer kriegen.


----------



## Pedaldancer (2. November 2022)

job1 schrieb:


> Ist das so eine Verschwörungstheorie? Was soll denen das bringen? Die müssen doch für Bonitätsabfragen zahlen...
> 
> Ich denke eher die wollen ihr Lager leer kriegen.



Hört sich zu plausibel an... wirds vermutlich sein.... 🤔 Verschwörungstheorie hört sich halt cooler an

Gut finden muss man das verticken von Angeboten zu höheren Preisen bei Kleinanzeigen nun wirklich nicht. "Woanders is auch nicht besser" ist jetzt auch kein dolles Argument. Das is ähnlich wie mit Konzertkarten...


----------



## fone (2. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wirklich einer der widerlichsten Kommentare seit langem!
> 
> Wenn das so ein geiles Leben ist, dann werde doch Hartzer und lebe den easy Ebay Kleinanzeigen Style! Keine Sau macht sowas freiwillig. Dem abgeschriebenen Bodensatz des deutschen Kapitalismus als seine Hauptsünde auch noch Schmarotzertum am ehrlichen Arbeiter vorzuwerfen ist wirklich unterste Schublade!


Ist das jetzt Sarkasmus oder ernst gemeint? Ist im Internet echt schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## fone (2. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Das hat halt zur Konsequenz, dass sich die Leute, die Schnäppchen posten, es sich zweimal überlegen werden das zukünftig nochmal zu tun.
> Die CB hab bspw. ich gepostet und finde es dann schon nervig wenn sich Leute wegen 30€ bereichern wollen.
> RCZ finde ich da tatsächlich weniger dramatisch, da man ja als Käufer ewig auf die Ware wartet und auch sein Geld dort vorstreckt.


Ihr wisst schon, dass diese Reseller genau diejenigen sind, die sich über das Gelabere im Schnäppchenthread aufregen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shuni (2. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Code RSC um die Deore zu ersetzen


RSC würde ich mir ja nicht reinbauen. DOT einfach nicht gut. Lieber Shigura oder ähnliches. Aber das wirst du dann noch merken, dass Mineralöl Bremsen besser sind


----------



## Remux (2. November 2022)

Glaub mir , ich hab alles schon durch und keine ist perfekt   Und vom Bremsmedium hängt die Güte der Bremse sicher nicht ab.


----------



## Poldi78 (2. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Sarkasmus oder ernst gemeint? Ist im Internet echt schwer zu erkennen.


Auch wenn der erste Satz etwas Anderes suggeriert, habe ich es jetzt mal als Sarkasmus aufgefasst, daher auch mein lachender Smiley darunter....


----------



## shuni (2. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Glaub mir , ich hab alles schon durch und keine ist perfekt  Und vom Bremsmedium hängt die Güte der Bremse sicher nicht ab.


Ist sowieso alles nur persönliche Präferenz. Die RSC sieht man auch öfters bei der Rampage. 

Kommt bei dir auch die 23er Modelle von der ZEB und dem Dämpfer rein?
Coil oder Air?


----------



## Nd-60 (2. November 2022)

shuni schrieb:


> RSC würde ich mir ja nicht reinbauen. DOT einfach nicht gut. Lieber Shigura oder ähnliches. Aber das wirst du dann noch merken, dass Mineralöl Bremsen besser sind


Es gibt hier Menschen, die nehmen silikonöl und mischen selbst diese Dinge wild miteinander.


----------



## davez (2. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Es gibt hier Menschen, die nehmen silikonöl und mischen selbst diese Dinge wild miteinander.


Meine Kids bremsen immer mit den Füßen, die brauchen gar kein Öl 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (2. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Meine Kids bremsen immer mit den Füßen, die brauchen gar kein Öl 🤣


Kauf ihnen doch wenigstens Schuhe, die Bremsen sich auch langsamer runter als Kinderfüße 😛


----------



## LTB (2. November 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Kauf ihnen doch wenigstens Schuhe, die Bremsen sich auch langsamer runter als Kinderfüße 😛


Dafür wächst die Haut an den Füßen nach...   Schuhe musste dann wegschmeißen oder teuer besohlen lassen...falls man noch einen Schuster findet.


----------



## der-gute (2. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> 27,5" Mezzer pro 600€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, is halt 650B
Da werden viele Gabeln verramscht


----------



## demlak (2. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Well.. offensichtlich waren sie aus.. das ist ja das, was man mir heute mitgeteilt hat =)
> 
> Trotzdem kam die Bestätigung vom System...
> 
> ...


ach.. ick freu mir, dass es doch noch klappt.



DHL hat es für Freitag angekündigt.. 

Ich muss an dieser Stelle mal ein Lob an BMO aussprechen. Ich denke, die wenigsten Shops hätten an dieser Stelle die Umbuchung einfach so mitgemacht. Falls mein Mailkontakt Roland hier mitliest: Nochmals Danke!


----------



## goldencore (2. November 2022)

Habe das Metallic Mulberry vor kurzem live gesehen. Ich finde die Farbe richtig klasse. Vielleicht hast du letztendlich sogar Glück gehabt.


----------



## Remux (2. November 2022)

Siehst, man muss nur mit den Leuten sprechen. Vom Support sind die echt super, kommen einem auch entgegen wenn ein Artikel eine Macke hat o.Ä.


----------



## AgentZero0 (2. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Naja, is halt 650B
> Da werden viele Gabeln verramscht


Glaub da gab's auch eine in 29, gibt's da ab und an mal einzelne 29er für um die 600, nur leider meist nur mit 51mm Versatz.


----------



## der-gute (2. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> nur mit 51mm Versatz.


Völlig unfahrbar!


----------



## sebhunter (2. November 2022)

Arthur27 schrieb:


> Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Nordstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...


Schon doof, aber kann ja jeder machen wie er meint🤔

Ich frag mich nur; wer ist eigentlich so dumm sich ein Bike ohne Garantie für gerade mal 10% unter Listenpreis zu kaufen? 🙄 ist ja nicht so, dass die nicht lieferbar wären, und 10% gibts grad auch wieder oft beim Händler.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (2. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Haha jetzt hat er die Teile alle rausgenommen, liest wohl hier mit  🤣


etz ist wieder was drin...








						Alle Anzeigen von Privat | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

Hier findest du alle Anzeigen von Privat




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (2. November 2022)

Der Name Teyler sagt  doch schon alles, wahrscheinlich irgend ein Jungendlicher der sich der möglichen Konsequenzen nicht bewust ist


----------



## Fabeymer (2. November 2022)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Schon doof, aber kann ja jeder machen wie er meint🤔
> 
> Ich frag mich nur; wer ist eigentlich so dumm sich ein Bike ohne Garantie für gerade mal 10% unter Listenpreis zu kaufen? 🙄 ist ja nicht so, dass die nicht lieferbar wären, und 10% gibts grad auch wieder oft beim Händler.



Ich hab’s glaub schon mal irgendwann geschrieben, aber einige Leute haben echt Glück, dass entweder noch keine oder lediglich die falschen Abmahnanwälte auf eBay Kleinanzeigen unterwegs sind. Stichwort Nutzung fremder Bilder… 😶‍🌫️


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (2. November 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich hab’s glaub schon mal irgendwann geschrieben, aber einige Leute haben echt Glück, dass entweder noch keine oder lediglich die falschen Abmahnanwälte auf eBay Kleinanzeigen unterwegs sind. Stichwort Nutzung fremder Bilder… 😶‍🌫️


So beschissen ich die Aktion von dem Lümmel finde, aber Abmahnanwalt ist lediglich ein Euphemismus für Abschaum.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> So beschissen ich die Aktion von dem Lümmel finde, aber Abmahnanwalt ist lediglich ein Euphemismus für Abschaum.



Umso verwunderlicher, dass dieses Feld bisher weitestgehend unbespielt geblieben ist.


----------



## demlak (2. November 2022)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Schon doof, aber kann ja jeder machen wie er meint🤔
> 
> Ich frag mich nur; wer ist eigentlich so dumm sich ein Bike ohne Garantie für gerade mal 10% unter Listenpreis zu kaufen? 🙄 ist ja nicht so, dass die nicht lieferbar wären, und 10% gibts grad auch wieder oft beim Händler.


Es is ja noch abstruser.. wenn ich ein Bike kaufe, will ich die Rechnung dazu haben - bietet er auch in der Anzeige an.
Sprich: Da soll jemand 3999 Euro für etwas zahlen, wo ein Zettel bei liegt, auf dem 2999 Euro von letztem Wochenende drauf steht.. 🤪


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (2. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Liest hier anscheinend wirklich mit.. inzwischen is das Profil auf Privat gestellt =)
> 
> Es is ja noch abstruser.. wenn ich ein Bike kaufe, will ich die Rechnung dazu haben - bietet er auch in der Anzeige an.
> Sprich: Da soll jemand 3999 Euro für etwas zahlen, wo ein Zettel bei liegt, auf dem 2999 Euro von letztem Wochenende drauf steht.. 🤪


Ja aber er wurde doch inzwischen krank  🤷‍♀️


----------



## demlak (2. November 2022)

so schnell kanns gehen... Kauf am 28. und Anzeige vom 30.


----------



## xrated (2. November 2022)

von den fahrrad.de Sachen ist irgendwie nix brauchbar. Die X01 Trigger sind ja nur Single Click. Die DMR V6 Pedale lassen sich ultra schwer drehen und die "Tool Wrap" Tasche fällt gefüllt auch viel zu groß aus.
Das einzige was bleibt ist das HG Kassettentool.


----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2022)

bitte löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJTornado (2. November 2022)

Bisher konnte ich meine gelieferten Sachen gebrauchen, sah nicht nach B Ware aus


----------



## DerHackbart (2. November 2022)

Ich wäre froh wenn ich Mal mehr als eine Beatellbestätigung hätte. Bestellt am 28.10.


----------



## Homer4 (2. November 2022)

RockShox Super deluxe ultimate 2023 185 Trunnion ebenfalls top


----------



## kackboon91 (2. November 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh wenn ich Mal mehr als eine Beatellbestätigung hätte. Bestellt am 28.10.


Mein SDU Coil liegt auch noch bei denen rum… ausverkauft ist er mittlerweile… ob das noch was wird


----------



## job1 (2. November 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh wenn ich Mal mehr als eine Beatellbestätigung hätte. Bestellt am 28.10.


Freitag. Dann Wochenende, Montag Brückentag und Dienstag Feiertag. Da werden einige die frei hatten viel bestellt haben und die, die verpacken hatten vielleicht frei. ;-)


----------



## DerHackbart (2. November 2022)

job1 schrieb:


> Freitag. Dann Wochenende, Montag Brückentag und Dienstag Feiertag. Da werden einige die frei hatten viel bestellt haben und die, die verpacken hatten vielleicht frei. ;-)


Logisch herleiten kann ich mir das auch, aber zufrieden bin ich deswegen trotzdem nicht.  😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (2. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Ist der Laden echt?



Ja der Laden ist Seriös!


----------



## Catsoft (2. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Ist der Laden echt?


Ja! Echter Laden mit echten Menschen. Hab selber auch schon da gekauft und kenne einige mit guter Erfahrung. Sorry für Posten in diesem Thema...


----------



## boarderking (2. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Habe das Metallic Mulberry vor kurzem live gesehen. Ich finde die Farbe richtig klasse. Vielleicht hast du letztendlich sogar Glück gehabt.


Wenn man gleich mal günstig Mullet testen möchte


----------



## davez (2. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Wenn man gleich mal günstig Mullet testen möchte


Bei LTM habe ich vor Corona auch schon zwei Bikes gekauft, ist seriös.


----------



## Epictetus (2. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ja aber er wurde doch inzwischen krank  🤷‍♀️


Komme vorbei, zahle bar, möchte aber amtsärztliches Attest sehen.


----------



## fone (3. November 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh wenn ich Mal mehr als eine Beatellbestätigung hätte. Bestellt am 28.10.


Die Bestätigung kam direkt nach der Bestellung - nachfragen?

Ich hab nur ein paar Trinkflaschen, Light-Schläuche und die DMR V6 bestellt.
Topolito-Schlauch hätte mich auch interessiert zum halben Preis, aber leider nur 27,5+ und damit für 27,5 zu schwer.


----------



## MDuvall (3. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Wenn man gleich mal günstig Mullet testen möchte



Genau das Laufrad hab ich Sonntag bei Wiggle bestellt. Ausser einer Bestellbestätigung per Mail kam nichts mehr. Deutscher Kunden-Support ist eingestellt. Hab jetzt mal in England nachgefragt wann es in den Versand geht.


----------



## Bluerunner (3. November 2022)

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Rival-DUB-AXS-Quarq-Powermeter-Kurbel-Road-2-fach
Den hab ich mittlerweile selbst am Rad und bin damit, für meine Anforderungen, ganz zufrieden.
Hab aber damals noch 50 Euro mehr dafür bezahlt und das auch schon für günstig befunden.


----------



## maxito (3. November 2022)

Bluerunner schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Rival-DUB-AXS-Quarq-Powermeter-Kurbel-Road-2-fach
> Den hab ich mittlerweile selbst am Rad und bin damit, für meine Anforderungen, ganz zufrieden.
> Hab aber damals noch 50 Euro mehr dafür bezahlt und das auch schon für günstig befunden.


Kann man damit auch 11-Fach Shimano Ketten nutzen oder ist das tatsächlich ein komplett anderer Standard? Würde es anstelle meiner GRX Kurbel verbauen.


----------



## Bluerunner (3. November 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> Kann man damit auch 11-Fach Shimano Ketten nutzen oder ist das tatsächlich ein komplett anderer Standard? Würde es anstelle meiner GRX Kurbel verbauen.


Läuft bei mir mit ner Shimano Ultegra RX 2x11 ohne Probleme.
PS. Hab sogar die Wide Version verbaut, sollte der GRX eher entsprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (3. November 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Zu spät bei mir, zwei bestellt. Ca 180€ für nen Trailhard-Rahmen is schon ok


Zum Planet X Jack-Flash Rahmen:

Falls es interessiert: Mein Rahmen wurde heute geliefert ;-)
Entgegen dem ursprünglich avisierten Lieferdatum vom 14.11.


----------



## HabeDEhre (3. November 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Falls es interessiert: Mein Rahmen wurde heute geliefert ;-)
> Entgegen dem ursprünglich avisierten Lieferdatum vom 14.11.


Nice! Aufbaufaden wo?

Hab meine Bestellung storniert, aber dafür ein Gravel bei CRC bestellt


----------



## xlacherx (3. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Trickstuff-Beläge ggf. günstig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich Frag mich, wie die auf ihre Prozente kommen. 
Wenn man den Power 260 belag nimmt, seht bei denen was von 41% Rabatt und kostet 17,50€. 
Wenn man den Belag bei Idealo sucht, gehts schon bei 17,15€ los


----------



## Onegear (3. November 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Nice! Aufbaufaden wo?
> 
> Hab meine Bestellung storniert, aber dafür ein Gravel bei CRC bestellt



Mal schauen ;-) Erstmal muss ich etwas Zeit finden nach dem aktuellen Umzug... 🤔
Und noch nen paar Teile und Geld zusammen sammeln für den Aufbau


----------



## Newmi (3. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich Frag mich, wie die auf ihre Prozente kommen.
> Wenn man den Power 260 belag nimmt, seht bei denen was von 41% Rabatt und kostet 17,50€.
> Wenn man den Belag bei Idealo sucht, gehts schon bei 17,15€ los


Die rechnen den Rabatt von der UVP runter.
Wird hier ja zu Hauf gepostet.
Z. B. 60% auf XX bei Hibike, und trotzdem noch teurer als bei den meisten anderen.


----------



## maxito (3. November 2022)

Bluerunner schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir mit ner Shimano Ultegra RX 2x11 ohne Probleme.
> PS. Hab sogar die Wide Version verbaut, sollte der GRX eher entsprechen.


Danke für die Hinweise, ist leider für mich doch kein GRX Ersatz, die Rival hat nur 46-33, die GRX dagegen eine höhere Spreizung mit 46-30, am Berg brauche ich das dann doch.


----------



## Bluerunner (3. November 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise, ist leider für mich doch kein GRX Ersatz, die Rival hat nur 46-33, die GRX dagegen eine höhere Spreizung mit 46-30, am Berg brauche ich das dann doch.


Daher hab ich die Wide verbaut, die hat 43-30. Die brauch ich am Berg auch, also bergauf.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (3. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Trickstuff-Beläge ggf. günstig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hatte nach dem Angebot bei fahrrad.de mal nach MT8 Power Belägen geguckt und BC hat die für 14,99 drin und TB für 17,50. Du hast ja "ggf." geschrieben....aber welche Beläge sind denn hier wirklich günstiger als woanders, sprich auf welches Schnäppchen beziehst du dich genau?


----------



## maxito (4. November 2022)

Bluerunner schrieb:


> Daher hab ich die Wide verbaut, die hat 43-30. Die brauch ich am Berg auch, also bergauf.


Ist bestellt. Ich hoffe du bekommst Provisionen von r2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (4. November 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Zum Planet X Jack-Flash Rahmen:
> 
> Falls es interessiert: Mein Rahmen wurde heute geliefert ;-)
> Entgegen dem ursprünglich avisierten Lieferdatum vom 14.11.


Was ist dann jetzt noch an Nebenkosten dazu gekommen?


----------



## Onegear (4. November 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Was ist dann jetzt noch an Nebenkosten dazu gekommen?



Rahmen: 124,99€
Versand: 46,24€
VAT: 28,54€

Wurde alles bei Bestellung mit paypal bezahlt. Hier in Österreich wurde das Paket mit DHL ausgeliefert und es kamen KEINE weiteren Kosten bei Entgegennahme des Paketes dazu


----------



## Elwood_huang (4. November 2022)

______________ schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die Möglichkeit, bei Brüggelmann Produkte zu bewerten und dafür einen 10-Gutschein zu bekommen.



Off Toppic:
Wie sinnlos können bewertungen im Internet noch werden?


----------



## demlak (4. November 2022)

Fragst du aus Sicht des Kunden oder des Händlers?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (4. November 2022)

Elwood_huang schrieb:


> Off Toppic:
> Wie sinnlos können bewertungen im Internet noch werden?


Internet ist noch Neuland für dich? Der zitierte Beitrag ist von 2011!


----------



## demlak (4. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> ach.. ick freu mir, dass es doch noch klappt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1578840
> DHL hat es für Freitag angekündigt..
> ...


Hmm.. leichte Verwirrung.. bei BMO bestellt.. und das Bike hat an mehreren Stellen das Bike-Components-Logo..  (Griffe, Vorbau, etc.)
Nicht als Aufkleber, sondern BC-Bauteile..

Edit:
ääh.. ok.. die logos von "OC" und BC" sind sich verdammt ähnlich.. mein Fehler =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalbks (4. November 2022)

Sicher das es nicht OC ist ? Das wäre dann Orbea's Eigenmarke.


----------



## der-gute (4. November 2022)

Eine Verschwörung…


----------



## demlak (4. November 2022)

metalbks schrieb:


> Sicher das es nicht OC ist ? Das wäre dann Orbea's Eigenmarke.


ääh.. ok.. die logos von "OC" und BC" sind sich verdammt ähnlich.. mein Fehler =)

Hab mein Post überarbeitet..


----------



## Bluerunner (4. November 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> Ist bestellt. Ich hoffe du bekommst Provisionen von r2.


Gute Idee! Da sollt ich mal nachhaken.


----------



## freetourer (5. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Eine Verschwörung…



.... wittert der Kollege ja eh immer.


----------



## Maffin_ (5. November 2022)

nvm gabs schon


----------



## Maffin_ (5. November 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Rahmen: 124,99€
> Versand: 46,24€
> VAT: 28,54€
> 
> ...


Welche einbaubreite hat der Rahmen?


----------



## harni (5. November 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Rahmen: 124,99€
> Versand: 46,24€
> VAT: 28,54€
> 
> ...


Will es dir ned vermiesen aber in Deutschland kam der Zoll Beleg manchmal auch nachträglich...


----------



## t-m-s (5. November 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Zum Planet X Jack-Flash Rahmen:
> 
> Falls es interessiert: Mein Rahmen wurde heute geliefert ;-)
> Entgegen dem ursprünglich avisierten Lieferdatum vom 14.11.


Hi, mein Rahmen ist auch gekommen, frage mich Allerding, wie die Kabel der Dropperpost richtung Trettlager kommen. Am Oberrohr sind nur jeweils 2x Eingänge und 2x Ausgänge


----------



## toastet (5. November 2022)

Nur weil der Paketdienstleister keine Verzollung vornimmt, entbindet das halt (in DE auf jeden Fall, in Ö ziemlich sicher auch, EU Gesetze und so) nicht von der Zollanmeldung durch den Käufer. Mit der Logik wäre man ja auch im Recht, wenn man im Flughafen den zollfreien Ausgang nimmt mit zu verzollender Ware im Gepäck und nicht aufgehalten wird. Das entbindet ja auch nicht von der Zollpflicht und ist in beiden Fällen halt am Ende einfach Steuerhinterziehung. Siehe verschiedene Bayern München Größen: https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/s...olex-der-zoll-kennt-keine-gnade-a-933217.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (5. November 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Nur weil der Paketdienstleister keine Verzollung vornimmt, entbindet das halt (in DE auf jeden Fall, in Ö ziemlich sicher auch, EU Gesetze und so) nicht von der Zollanmeldung durch den Käufer. Mit der Logik wäre man ja auch im Recht, wenn man im Flughafen den zollfreien Ausgang nimmt mit zu verzollender Ware im Gepäck und nicht aufgehalten wird. Das entbindet ja auch nicht von der Zollpflicht und ist in beiden Fällen halt am Ende einfach Steuerhinterziehung. Siehe verschiedene Bayern München Größen: https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/s...olex-der-zoll-kennt-keine-gnade-a-933217.html


Ich liebe den erhobenen Zeigefinger in Deutschland, immer wieder erfrischend 🤣


----------



## demlak (5. November 2022)

Ich hadere gerade mit mir,.. das Rallon M20 ist ein schickes Bike.. Aber jetzt, wo es hier steht, sehe ich noch nicht den Benefit gegenüber meinem alten Bike, der die 3000 Euro rechtfertigt.. Ist für mich eh ne Menge Holz.. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht stattdessen lieber doch nochmal Geld in mein altes Bike stecke.

Bevor ich das Rallon wieder zurückschicke und der schöne Rabatt verloren geht.. wäre jemand interessiert?

Rallon M20 Metallic Mulberry in Größe M am Freitag von BMO geliefert worden... steht in Hannover.

Andere hatten bei der Aktion von BMO nicht so viel Glück wie ich.. und ich mach das jetzt nicht um mich zu bereichern, aber es muss schon Mindestens kostenneutral für mich sein und wenn da noch ne Kleinigkeit bei rumkommt, die ich in ein Gabelupgrade bei meinem alten Bike stecken kann, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt.

# Aber wie gesagt.. ist erst mal nur ein Gedankengang..

Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt hier nicht gegen Forenregeln verstößt.. ich wollte es jetzt explizit nicht einfach in den Bikemarkt stellen..


----------



## Flo7 (5. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich hadere gerade mit mir,.. das Rallon M20 ist ein schickes Bike.. Aber jetzt, wo es hier steht, sehe ich noch nicht den Benefit gegenüber meinem alten Bike, der die 3000 Euro rechtfertigt.. Ist für mich eh ne Menge Holz.. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht stattdessen lieber doch nochmal Geld in mein altes Bike stecke.
> 
> Bevor ich das Rallon wieder zurückschicke und der schöne Rabatt verloren geht.. wäre jemand interessiert?
> 
> ...



Im Rallon News Thread sucht @Arthur27  eines  Hat du mal ein Bild vom Bike?


----------



## demlak (5. November 2022)

es is grad frisch aus der packung.. und sieht so aus wie es im web zu finden is =)


----------



## chem (5. November 2022)

le_sM0u schrieb:


> Newmen SL EG 30 29" LRS für 499.-
> bislang noch nicht billiger (von mir) gesehen


Wie ist der LRS im Vergleich zu einem Slowbuild LRS zu bewerten?

Da kostet ein ähnlich aufgebauter LRS mit DT350 Naben 429€...


----------



## xlacherx (5. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Wie ist der LRS im Vergleich zu einem Slowbuild LRS zu bewerten?
> 
> Da kostet ein ähnlich aufgebauter LRS mit DT350 Naben 429€...


Ich würde den lrs mit dtswiss naben nehmen.


----------



## le_sM0u (5. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Da kostet ein ähnlich aufgebauter LRS mit DT350 Naben 429€...


also ich komm auf 459€ mit den  SL EG 30 Felgen und DT 350 Naben...  würde diese aber wahrscheinlich auch bevorzugen (fahre den von mir genannten LRS selbst)


----------



## Joehigashi80 (5. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Wie ist der LRS im Vergleich zu einem Slowbuild LRS zu bewerten?
> 
> Da kostet ein ähnlich aufgebauter LRS mit DT350 Naben 429€...


Der LRS von Slowbuild wiegt auf jeden Fall weniger, meiner hat ohne TL Band und ohne Ventile 1858g inkl. XD Freilauf, der hier gezeigte wird mit 1970g angegeben. Keine Ahnung ob da das Band und Ventile mitgerechnet ist.
Für den Preis von 499€ macht man auf jeden Fall nix falsch. Unterm Strich inkl. Versand kommt man bei Slowbuild auch auf 474€ wenn man die neuen DT350 mit 6-Loch nimmt. Oben unter der Galerie wird 429€ angezeigt, im Warenkorb durch das Upgrade auf die beiden SL E.G.30 Felgen dann 459€ zzgl. Versand sind es dann 474€.

Hab einen SL E.G.35 mit Fade Naben am Moped und den SL E.G.30 mit 350 /6-Loch von Slowbuild am Enduro. Die Fade Nabe ist leider komplett leise, die DT Nabe nicht.

Würde mir jederzeit wieder den Satz von Slowbuild holen, weil ich mit den DT Naben seit vielen Jahren nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab.

Sollen die Laufräder an dein Occam? Da könnten dir je nach Gewicht und Fahrstil auch die SL A.30 /DT350 taugen. Sind etwas leichter und auch sehr stabil.


----------



## FabianoB (6. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich hadere gerade mit mir,.. das Rallon M20 ist ein schickes Bike.. Aber jetzt, wo es hier steht, sehe ich noch nicht den Benefit gegenüber meinem alten Bike, der die 3000 Euro rechtfertigt.. Ist für mich eh ne Menge Holz.. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht stattdessen lieber doch nochmal Geld in mein altes Bike stecke.
> 
> Bevor ich das Rallon wieder zurückschicke und der schöne Rabatt verloren geht.. wäre jemand interessiert?
> 
> ...


Ich hätte Interesse an einem Kauf. Kann man was an den Preis machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (6. November 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Nur weil der Paketdienstleister keine Verzollung vornimmt, entbindet das halt (in DE auf jeden Fall, in Ö ziemlich sicher auch, EU Gesetze und so) nicht von der Zollanmeldung durch den Käufer. Mit der Logik wäre man ja auch im Recht, wenn man im Flughafen den zollfreien Ausgang nimmt mit zu verzollender Ware im Gepäck und nicht aufgehalten wird. Das entbindet ja auch nicht von der Zollpflicht und ist in beiden Fällen halt am Ende einfach Steuerhinterziehung. Siehe verschiedene Bayern München Größen: https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/s...olex-der-zoll-kennt-keine-gnade-a-933217.html


Oh Gott, Mann, Lesen können hilft manchmal:
„*For orders over €150*
taxes will be removed at checkout and taxes will be collected locally.
*For orders under €150*
we collect taxes on your behalf so the goods speed through customs.
Products on the site will include UK taxes but these will be removed at the checkout based on the above“

Es geht also alles korrekt zu, keiner hinterzieht irgendwas.
Kannst deinen Blutdruck wieder beruhigen.

Alle britischen Versender verfahren nach diesem Prozedere aktuell.
Der Brexit hat ihnen einen enormen Papieraufwand beschert, aber den Handel mit EU-Kunden nicht verhindert. Sie müssen halt jeder Sendung ein fünffach ausgestelltes Begleitformular ausfüllen, aus welchem für den Zoll ersichtlich wird, welcher Inhalt, welcher Wert, welches Ursprungsland der Ware.
Wenn dieses Formular korrekt ausgefüllt wurde, winkt der deutsche Zoll das Paket durch. Und gut.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. November 2022)

@Wolfplayer wenn dein Angry Smiley auf den fehlenden Link abzielt, dann hab ich diesen nun ergänzt und du könntest dein Smiley gerne abändern.


Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Bis zu 80% bei maciag. Höchsten Ersparnisse bei MTB Klamotten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (6. November 2022)

FabianoB schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an einem Kauf. Kann man was an den Preis machen?


Was letzte Preis?


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2022)

FabianoB schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an einem Kauf. Kann man was an den Preis machen?


Ja. Den kann man beliebig im Sinne des Verkäufers nach oben anpassen.


----------



## shuni (6. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich hadere gerade mit mir,.. das Rallon M20 ist ein schickes Bike.. Aber jetzt, wo es hier steht, sehe ich noch nicht den Benefit gegenüber meinem alten Bike, der die 3000 Euro rechtfertigt.. Ist für mich eh ne Menge Holz.. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht stattdessen lieber doch nochmal Geld in mein altes Bike stecke.


Erst Stress machen und übel viel Glück haben, das BMO es sogar noch möglich macht und dann ist es doch nicht das Wahre...
Also das Rallon 2022 ist gegenüber dem vermutlichem Giant Reign aus 2016 (soweit der Historie zu erkennen) schon ein gutes Stück besser, muss man sich aber auch erstmal dran gewöhnen. Und so ein guten Preis für das Bike bekommt man sehr sehr selten.
Mehr Geld in ein altes Bike reinstecken geht immer, aber mit dem Rallon wäre man mMn. besser aufgestellt für die Zukunft, da kann man dann auch noch eine neue 2023 Zeb Ultimate dran bauen, die man noch zum Tuning schickt. 😄

(und sich erst noch Lustig machen über jemand anders, der es Verkauft... Wenn man selbst nicht mal sicher ist, ob es nicht doch etwas zu viel ist... 😅)


----------



## mzonq (6. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich hadere gerade mit mir,.. das Rallon M20 ist ein schickes Bike.. Aber jetzt, wo es hier steht, sehe ich noch nicht den Benefit gegenüber meinem alten Bike, der die 3000 Euro rechtfertigt.. Ist für mich eh ne Menge Holz.. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht stattdessen lieber doch nochmal Geld in mein altes Bike stecke.
> 
> Bevor ich das Rallon wieder zurückschicke und der schöne Rabatt verloren geht.. wäre jemand interessiert?
> 
> Rallon M20 Metallic Mulberry in Größe M am Freitag von BMO geliefert worden... steht in Hannover.


Ich habe das auch schon gemacht....ein Haufen Geld in ein altes Rad gesteckt....aber ein altes Rad ist immer ein altes Rad. Die Räder haben sich seit 2016 schon weiterentwickelt.

Aber wenn's dir taugt warum nicht...musst halt wissen was de willst...was nicht immer so einfach ist...ich spreche da aus Erfahrung 😀  😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mailo23 (6. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> vermutlich
> Druckfehler



Sieht stark nach dem alten Modell aus.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. November 2022)

chentao schrieb:


> MT5 v+h 115,-    (ohne Originalverpackung)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein schlechtes Angebot! 
Aber bei dem orig. Verpackten Bremsensets, ist allerdings noch entsprechendes Zubehör dabei, zum Leitungs kürzen:

Scheibenbremse für vorne oder hinten mit Bremsgriff und Bremssattel (inkl. 1 Satz Bremsbeläge) montagefertig befüllt und entlüftet, 2 Oliven und 2 Stützhülsen, 2 Bremssattelbefestigungsschrauben, Innensechsrund T25-Schlüssel, Transportsicherung und Bedienungsanleitung & Magura Aufkleber. 

Das scheint hier zu fehlen(bis auf Befestigungsschrauben & Transportsicherung).


----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. November 2022)

chentao schrieb:


> MT5 v+h 115,-    (ohne Originalverpackung)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bringt Magura demnächst neue Bremsen raus. Verdammt viel reduziert in letzter Zeit.


----------



## boarderking (6. November 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Bringt Magura demnächst neue Bremsen raus. Verdammt viel reduziert in letzter Zeit.


Glaub ich auch. Neue MT serie


----------



## AgentZero0 (6. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> vermutlich
> Druckfehler


Kannst du da genaueres zu sagen? Also wie kommst auf Druckfehler?
Hätt echt Bock mal auf Alupedale, allerdings weniger auf welche, die 100 Euronen kosten und dann noch falsch bedruckt sind.


----------



## boarderking (6. November 2022)

mailo23 schrieb:


> Sieht stark nach dem alten Modell aus.


Nope_ da steht AM 22 in der Beschreibung. Ist wohl das neue Modell. Der Druckfehler bezieht sich auf den Preis. Der ist schon echt gut. Ich fahre das Vorgänger Modell seit 6 Jahren. Als Mal etwas Fett durch das Ventil drücken_ dreht sich wie neu. Das bei unter 400g . Dazu noch optisch Tip Top


----------



## boarderking (6. November 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Bringt Magura demnächst neue Bremsen raus. Verdammt viel reduziert in.                Aktuelle Inhalte zu Mt......


----------



## AgentZero0 (6. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Nope_ da steht AM 22 in der Beschreibung. Ist wohl das neue Modell. Der Druckfehler bezieht sich auf den Preis. Der ist schon echt gut. Ich fahre das Vorgänger Modell seit 6 Jahren. Als Mal etwas Fett durch das Ventil drücken_ dreht sich wie neu. Das bei unter 400g . Dazu noch optisch Tip Top


Wär natürlich fein, allerdings gibt es zu den 2022 Atlas noch einen weiteren Artikel mit höheren Preisen. 🤔








						Atlas AM22 Plattformpedale
					

Die Profis haben gesprochen und die Ingenieure in British Columbia haben genau zugehört, indem sie auf alle deren Bedürfnisse eingegangen sind und die von ihnen geliebten Eigenschaften verbessert haben, um das beste Flat-Pedal...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



Deshalb leider auch kein Silber auswählbar, naja werds wohl mal riskieren und schauen welche kommen.


----------



## cbtp (6. November 2022)

mailo23 schrieb:


> Sieht stark nach dem alten Modell aus.



Nope – ist das neue Atlas Modell; zumindest wenn Bild und Detailinfo stimmt. Der niedrige Preis ist eher auffällig, so billig bekommst du glaub ich nicht einmal die alten Modelle.

Das ist entweder ein mega Schnäppchen, oder die haben irgendwo einen Fehler – beim Preis oder beim Artikel.


----------



## boarderking (6. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich hadere gerade mit mir,.. das Rallon M20 ist ein schickes Bike.. Aber jetzt, wo es hier steht, sehe ich noch nicht den Benefit gegenüber meinem alten Bike, der die 3000 Euro rechtfertigt.. Ist für mich eh ne Menge Holz.. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht stattdessen lieber doch nochmal Geld in mein altes Bike stecke.
> 
> Bevor ich das Rallon wieder zurückschicke und der schöne Rabatt verloren geht.. wäre jemand interessiert?
> 
> ...


Schick's halt zurück nach Berlin....oder verkaufe es bei eBay für das was du bekommen kannst__ ist halt als Privat Verkäufer immer nicht so leicht, weil Service und Garantie kompliziert werden. Wenn es wieder bei BM ist wird es automatisch an den nächsten Interessenten gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (6. November 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> mega Schnäppchen,


mega Schnäppchen 😍


----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1581380


Wäre ja schön wenn endlich MCi kommt.


----------



## boarderking (6. November 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Nope – ist das neue Atlas Modell; zumindest wenn Bild und Detailinfo stimmt. Der niedrige Preis ist eher auffällig, so billig bekommst du glaub ich nicht einmal die alten Modelle.
> 
> Das ist entweder ein mega Schnäppchen, oder die haben irgendwo einen Fehler – beim Preis oder beim Artikel.


leider deutet die Hersteller Nummer auch auf das 2013er Modell hin..... vermutlich doch ein Fehler in der Beschreibung. Das Bild ist im Übrigen doch das alte.....


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch. Neue MT serie


Mit Gebern die länger halten....? 

Hab seit mehr als 5 Jahren die MT5 mit HC Hebeln in Gebrauch und nie Probleme, bis auf einen gesprengten Geber, der durch einen Kabelbinder trotzdem hält seit 3 Jahren. Man hört aber so einiges von Defekten. Am anderen Rad die MT7, auch immer problemlos.


----------



## Detritus667 (6. November 2022)

mailo23 schrieb:


> Sieht stark nach dem alten Modell aus.



Nun ja - die Modellbezeichnung in der Artikelbeschreibung ist da ziemlich eindeutig: PD*13*ATLASBLK.

Die teurere Variante hat die Bezeichnung PD*22*ATLASBLK.

Insofern bleibt mal abzuwarten was tatsächlich geliefert wird - wahrscheinlich aber wohl das alte Modell, dann ist es zwar immer noch ein guter Preis, aber eben kein „Mega-Schnapper“.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. November 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Wäre ja schön wenn endlich MCi kommt.


Was ist MCi?


----------



## Hille2001 (6. November 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was ist MCi?








						Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread
					

Zum Planet X Jack-Flash Rahmen:  Falls es interessiert: Mein Rahmen wurde heute geliefert ;-) Entgegen dem ursprünglich avisierten Lieferdatum vom 14.11. :daumen:  Hi, mein Rahmen ist auch gekommen, frage mich Allerding, wie die Kabel der Dropperpost richtung Trettlager kommen. Am Oberrohr sind...




					www.mtb-news.de
				












						MAGURA Integration Series
					

Bei MAGURA gestalten wir die Zukunft: Wir entwickeln innovative Produkte für Fahrrad und Motorrad.




					www.magura.com


----------



## demlak (6. November 2022)

sieht nice aus.. 



Spoiler



ganz schön viel Aufwand um gegen shigura zu kämpfen


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. November 2022)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread
> 
> 
> Zum Planet X Jack-Flash Rahmen:  Falls es interessiert: Mein Rahmen wurde heute geliefert ;-) Entgegen dem ursprünglich avisierten Lieferdatum vom 14.11. :daumen:  Hi, mein Rahmen ist auch gekommen, frage mich Allerding, wie die Kabel der Dropperpost richtung Trettlager kommen. Am Oberrohr sind...
> ...


Ah ok, die Integration's Kacke hab ich gekonnt überlesen. 

Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (7. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Welche einbaubreite hat der Rahmen?



Boost 148mm ;-)


----------



## Elwood_huang (7. November 2022)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> nternet ist noch Neuland für dich? Der zitierte Beitrag ist von 2011!



Ich wohne Ländlich, der Post ist jetzt erst angekommen.


----------



## Remux (7. November 2022)

was für Voraussetzungen hat denn der Unleazhed Code? Bei mir wendet er den Code nicht an, hinterlegt ihn aber und verweist auf Bedingungen.


----------



## youdontknow (7. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> was für Voraussetzungen hat denn der Unleazhed Code? Bei mir wendet er den Code nicht an, hinterlegt ihn aber und verweist auf Bedingungen.


Gültig für XXL Rahmenschutzfolie, hab´s geändert.


----------



## NewK (7. November 2022)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Push 11.6 Dämpfer für verschiedenste Rahmen - 999€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich das richtig, dass es keinen Dämpfer für ein 2019er Enduro FSR Elite 6Fattie 29" gibt?
Oder sind die von einem Stumpjumper (wieder) baugleich? Aktuell ist einer Dämpfer mit 216 x 57 verbaut...


----------



## DocB (7. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Für die Kollegen @DocB und @Montigomo fängt die Woche schon wieder Scheiße an mit dem Geschmack der eigenen Magensäure auf der Zunge....


Keinesfalls, keinerlei Magensäureanstieg. Kein anderes smiley verfügbar... Ist bloß die Erinnerung, sich doch vielleicht mal an die (von der großen Mehrheit) akzeptierten Regeln zu halten. Hier ist der Ort für Gelaber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (7. November 2022)

Kann man den Schnäppchenjägerthread nicht einfach für Beiträge sperren. Dann haben wir endlich Ruhe  🙄


----------



## maxito (7. November 2022)

Wenn schon eine technische Lösung, dann gleich richtig: Nur Beiträge zulassen, in denen eine Zahl vorkommt.


----------



## Nd-60 (7. November 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> Wenn schon eine technische Lösung, dann gleich richtig: Nur Beiträge zulassen, in denen eine Zahl vorkommt.


D4s i2t d4nn 1000 prozentig sicher


----------



## fone (7. November 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> Wenn schon eine technische Lösung, dann gleich richtig: Nur Beiträge zulassen, in denen eine Zahl vorkommt.


So technisch ist die Lösung gar nicht, er meint die Lösung mit dem Vorhängeschloss.


----------



## maxito (7. November 2022)

@fone schon kapiert, Vorhängeschloss ist doch die technische Endlösung.


----------



## fone (7. November 2022)

Ich wollte Endlösung vorhin nicht schreiben...


----------



## flowforfun (7. November 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> @fone schon kapiert, *Vorschlaghammer* ist doch die technische Endlösung.


Korrigiert


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (7. November 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Keinesfalls, keinerlei Magensäureanstieg. Kein anderes smiley verfügbar... Ist bloß die Erinnerung, sich doch vielleicht mal an die (von der großen Mehrheit) akzeptierten Regeln zu halten. Hier ist der Ort für Gelaber...




Man könnte auch zulassen das Beiträge nicht nur editiert sondern auch gelöscht werden - dann kann man seine Anfrage - wenn geklärt zurückziehen. Aber ich sammle gerne Angry Birds  😅.

Geil finde ich die "wer Lesen kann" Fraktion - nicht gesehen was anfangs da stand aber rum maulen - zudem bekommen die für das Gelabber kein Angry - nur Zustimmung - haters gonna hate ... 😜

Genauso sollte ein Gutscheincode, wenn er net allgemein gilt schon gescheit beschrieben werden... just my 2 cents


----------



## Steefan (7. November 2022)

Find ich gut - dann fang ich mal an - DMR V12 Pedale in rot für 33,48 (Versandkosten lassen sich auch noch sparen, wenn man für 100,-- EUR bestellt, dann kosten die Pedale nur noch 29,--):









						DMR V12 Plattform Pedale schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DMR V12 Plattform Pedale schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Dirt & BMX Pedale Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				





Jaja.. Internetstores und so.

(Der Link geht immer auf schwarz, wo es keinen Code ("Outlet50") für gibt)


----------



## boarderking (7. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> leider deutet die Hersteller Nummer auch auf das 2013er Modell hin..... vermutlich doch ein Fehler in der Beschreibung. Das Bild ist im Übrigen doch das alte.....


Nachdem natürlich das Pedal schon verschickt war, bevor meine Stornierung bearbeitet wurde kam das:



Das ist ja wirklich spannend.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (7. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> OIZ H30 Black (Matt-Gloss) - Ice Green (Gloss)
> 
> 
> AB NACH VORN Das Oiz weiß, wie schwer es ist, Gipfel zu erstürmen und auf Anzeigetafeln und Siegertreppchen zu steigen. Wir müssen uns keinen langen Stammbaum zusammensuchen, denn zwei Weltmeisterschaften sind ausreichend Beweis...
> ...


Nicht mal Carbon ey 🥸


----------



## AgentZero0 (7. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Nachdem natürlich das Pedal schon verschickt war, bevor meine Stornierung bearbeitet wurde kam das:Anhang anzeigen 1582010
> Das ist ja wirklich spannend.....


Bei mir das gleiche Problem, bekam allerdings die andere Antwort:


> Das von Ihnen gekaufte Modell ist leider das "ältere".
> 
> Artikel 20116440 ist das neue Modell.


Naja mal schauen, was dann ankommt. Auch das ältere Modell ist ja sicher ganz gut.


----------



## boarderking (8. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche Problem, bekam allerdings die andere Antwort:
> 
> Naja mal schauen, was dann ankommt. Auch das ältere Modell ist ja sicher ganz gut.


Ne , alt ist kacke..bist du neu im Forum?? 😂


----------



## CrossX (8. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche Problem, bekam allerdings die andere Antwort:
> 
> Naja mal schauen, was dann ankommt. Auch das ältere Modell ist ja sicher ganz gut.


Fahrt da bloß nicht mit. Unfahrbar.
Verkauf ihn lieber zum Uvp im Bikemarkt oder eBay. Dann haben wir hier wieder seitenweise Spaß😀


----------



## gosing (8. November 2022)

gili89 schrieb:


> GT Force Pro 29 mit Fox Factory-Fahrwerk um 3k:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hinweis für XXLSports Neulinge, L ist zwar online ausverkauft aber evntl in Klagenfurt im Shop noch da ("Verfügbarkeit in Stores prüfen") - wenn wer sucht dort anrufen, reservieren lassen und zum online Preis dort abholen


----------



## cbtp (8. November 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Vitus Sommet 297 CRS mit Komoot und 10% YAS Gutschein für ~2178€
> Noch jeweils 1* in S/M/L
> 
> 
> ...



das ist immer so geil – als Österreicher musst du wegen der Bikester-Weiterleitung 20€ Deppenaufschlag zahlen, dafür ist dann bei der Größe M ein Radl mehr verfügbar ...





						Vitus Sommet 297 CRS online kaufen | bikester.at
					

Vitus Sommet 297 CRS - günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔ Infos ✔ Bilder ✔ Bewertungen ✔ bei Bikester » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.bikester.at


----------



## AgentZero0 (8. November 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Fahrt da bloß nicht mit. Unfahrbar.
> Verkauf ihn lieber zum Uvp im Bikemarkt oder eBay. Dann haben wir hier wieder seitenweise Spaß😀


Was denkst denn du.
Alles für den Dackel, alles für das Forum.

Außerdem würden die güldenen schon besser zu meinem Erscheinen passen.


----------



## Butch1234 (8. November 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> Zum Planet X Jack-Flash Rahmen:
> 
> Falls es interessiert: Mein Rahmen wurde heute geliefert ;-)
> Entgegen dem ursprünglich avisierten Lieferdatum vom 14.11.


Moin,

mich würde interessieren wann du den Rahmen bestellt hast?
Habe mir gerade einen Jack Flash 25 Year Anniversary bestellt.

Mal schauen wie lange der braucht.


----------



## Diddo (8. November 2022)

Bin gespannt wann/ob die ersten Lyrik und Pike von rcz kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (8. November 2022)

Butch1234 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mich würde interessieren wann du den Rahmen bestellt hast?
> Habe mir gerade einen Jack Flash 25 Year Anniversary bestellt.
> ...



Hi,

am 6. Oktober bestellt, geliefert am 03.11.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. November 2022)

Konnte wer ein Nukeproof bei fahrrad.de ergattern und hats dann auch zu diesen wahnsinns Preis bekommen?
Scheint ja als wäre denen da ein fehler bei den Rabatten unterlaufen, heute ainds ja nur noch 10% auf die bikes.


----------



## Jones_D (9. November 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Konnte wer ein Nukeproof bei fahrrad.de ergattern und hats dann auch zu diesen wahnsinns Preis bekommen?
> Scheint ja als wäre denen da ein fehler bei den Rabatten unterlaufen, heute ainds ja nur noch 10% auf die bikes.


Die Frage ist ob's geliefert wird, meine Bestellung (Vitus Sommet) ist noch in Bearbeitung, das wird wahrscheinlich bei allen sein, die gestern eins der Räder (Vitus oder Nukeproof) mit ~40% Rabatt bestellt haben. 
Es ist auf jedenfall bei allen Bikes von Vitus und Nukeproof der Rabatt angepasst worden von Fahrrad.de


----------



## Walkerk (9. November 2022)

Das günstige Giga wurde gestern verkauft. Laut Mitarbeiter am Telefon


----------



## ernmar (9. November 2022)

Vielleicht war es auch nur das Ziel eine gewisse Menge Räder schnell zu verkaufen, damit das Lager etwas leerer wird. Das hätten sie ja geschafft. Aber alle Räder mit 40% Rabatt zu verkaufen, können oder wollen sie sich vielleicht nicht leisten. 
Hat BMO doch z.b. auch gemacht bzw. macht es aktuell immer noch.


----------



## knarz3r (9. November 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Konnte wer ein Nukeproof bei fahrrad.de ergattern und hats dann auch zu diesen wahnsinns Preis bekommen?
> Scheint ja als wäre denen da ein fehler bei den Rabatten unterlaufen, heute ainds ja nur noch 10% auf die bikes.


Glaube nicht, dass es ein Fehler war. Beim Probikeshop gibt es sie immer noch so günstig. Z.b. das Mega 297 für 2.169€ oder das Reactor Pro für 2.609€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (9. November 2022)

Ändern sich die Angebote bei Fahrrad.de eigentlich oder ist das seit Anfang an der gleiche Kram?


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (9. November 2022)

Nukeproof hat Preis und Produkt- und Service-Qualität ja die letzten zwei-drei Jahre ja auch gar nicht mehr zusammengepasst...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (9. November 2022)

Was muss man tun damit bei BC ein Versandkosten-Gutschein auftaucht? Adblocker aus, alle Cookies zulassen, eingeloggt sein? Bei mir kam noch nie einer


----------



## Newmi (9. November 2022)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Was muss man tun damit bei BC ein Versandkosten-Gutschein auftaucht? Adblocker aus, alle Cookies zulassen, eingeloggt sein? Bei mir kam noch nie einer


Dem Verlauf nach tauchen die meistens kurz vor Mitternacht auf.


----------



## Remux (9. November 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Das günstige Giga wurde gestern verkauft. Laut Mitarbeiter am Telefon


Ich warte nur drauf dass das wieder auf eBay Kleinanzeigen landet 🤣


----------



## UserX1 (9. November 2022)

knarz3r schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass es ein Fehler war. Beim Probikeshop gibt es sie immer noch so günstig. Z.b. das Mega 297 für 2.169€ oder das Reactor Pro für 2.609€.


Leider vorbei 😞
Nachdem ich es gestern bei fahrrad.de verpasst habe,wollte ich nun zuschlagen. Bei der Kasse springt der Preis dann hoch.


----------



## youdontknow (9. November 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Brand-X Dropper Sattelstütze für 84€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für den Preis ein Nobrainer oder trotzdem lieber Finger weg davon lassen?


----------



## ma1208 (9. November 2022)

Die Stützen haben nicht die Qualität einer Bikeyoke, aber für den Preis trotzdem ein Nobrainer.


----------



## JDEM (9. November 2022)

Wie läuft das mit Zoll und Umsatzsteuer bei CRC?


----------



## HabeDEhre (9. November 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wie läuft das mit Zoll und Umsatzsteuer bei CRC?


alles inklusive.

Ich musste nur letztens bei nem Komplettrad der DHL eine formlose "Verzollungsfreigabe" erteilen, damit das Paket weitergeht. Hat mich nichts gekostet außer ne E-Mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (9. November 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Für den Preis ein Nobrainer oder trotzdem lieber Finger weg davon lassen?


Die Kartusche kann man wahrscheinlich nicht nachfüllen, d.h. wenn sie den Druck verliert musst du eine neue Kartusche finden und montieren oder die ganze Stütze wegwerfen. Das kann nach wenigen Monaten so weit sein.

Genauso wirds keine Gleitlager, Führungsstifte, etc als Ersatz geben.

So ists zumindest bei den günstigen TranzX auf denen statt BrandX zB Cube, Merida, Giant, XLC, was weiß ich, etc steht.
Früher hatte BrandX die bessere TranzX mit Ventil an der Stütze. Die sah aber anders aus.


----------



## CrossX (9. November 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Die Stützen haben nicht die Qualität einer Bikeyoke, aber für den Preis trotzdem ein Nobrainer.


Hält bei mir schon seit Jahren am Enduro. Und das bei Wind und Wetter. Für den Preis macht man nix falsch


----------



## Felger (9. November 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Brand-X Dropper Sattelstütze für 84€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





shaihulud schrieb:


> Hier auch als 170er (31,6) für EUR 89,99:
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1592735.html...584381&queryId=undefined&userToken=anonymized






Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Die Kartusche kann man wahrscheinlich nicht nachfüllen, d.h. wenn sie den Druck verliert musst du eine neue Kartusche finden und montieren oder die ganze Stütze wegwerfen. Das kann nach wenigen Monaten so weit sein.
> 
> Genauso wirds keine Gleitlager, Führungsstifte, etc als Ersatz geben.
> 
> ...





ma1208 schrieb:


> Die Stützen haben nicht die Qualität einer Bikeyoke, aber für den Preis trotzdem ein Nobrainer.



von der Funktion her passt sie soweit. ganz leicht Spiel links/rechts aber läuft sehr weich.
der Betätiger ist nicht ganz meins - hier verwende ich einen anderen. Aber das ist Geschmackssache


----------



## LTB (9. November 2022)

Gibt da auch ein Thread zu. TranzX/BrandX






						TranzX JD-YSP07 170mm Travel
					

http://tranzx.com/wp-content/uploads/TranzX2018.pdf  Jemand Erfahrung mit TranzX?  Die 170mm Travel sind ja erstmal interessant, leider aber auch 498mm Gesamtlänge. Ansonsten sieht das ganz schick aus und wird vermutlich auch nicht so teuer sein.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Gibt verschiedene "Modellreihen". Bei manchen kann man über ein Ventil nachpumpen, bei anderen nicht.


----------



## boarderking (9. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Nachdem natürlich das Pedal schon verschickt war, bevor meine Stornierung bearbeitet wurde kam das:Anhang anzeigen 1582010
> Das ist ja wirklich spannend.....






ALT...... geht zurück


----------



## Remux (9. November 2022)

Damnit, zu langsam beim oneup Lenker 🥲
Den oder einen Horizon V2 brauch ich gerade


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (9. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Damnit, zu langsam beim oneup Lenker 🥲
> Den oder einen Horizon V2 brauch ich gerade


+1


----------



## wirme (9. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Damnit, zu langsam beim oneup Lenker 🥲
> Den oder einen Horizon V2 brauch ich gerade



Wenn dir 20 mm Rise reicht:





__





						Sixpack Millenium805 Lenker Ø35mm 20mm Carbon online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Sixpack Millenium805 Lenker Ø35mm 20mm Carbon +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Ergänzung:
Eben noch mit 50 % Rabatt.
War vermutlich auch ein Preisfehler.


----------



## Mircwidu (9. November 2022)

wirme schrieb:


> Wenn dir 20 mm Rise reicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


andere Farbe auswählen. Dann kommen die 50%

War bei dem oneUp auch zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (9. November 2022)

wirme schrieb:


> Wenn dir 20 mm Rise reicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerade nochmal getestet. Der Link geht nicht. Bei manueller Suche tauchen die 50 % Rabatt wieder auf.


----------



## Mircwidu (9. November 2022)

Der link funktioniert du musst nur noch auf den orangenen klicken und schon werden die 50% angezeigt


----------



## goldencore (9. November 2022)

Wer sich das mit dem Rise überlegt, dem kann ich das Video ans Herz legen. Finde es sehr informativ.


----------



## xlacherx (9. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Damnit, zu langsam beim oneup Lenker 🥲
> Den oder einen Horizon V2 brauch ich gerade


Hä, kommen da immer wieder neue artikel
Dazu?


----------



## Remux (9. November 2022)

Musst @Flo7 fragen wie er das mitbekommt. Vor allem haben die oneup normal nicht im Sortiment


----------



## wirme (9. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hä, kommen da immer wieder neue artikel
> Dazu?


Ja - ist richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FritzeF (9. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1582896
> 
> ALT...... geht zurück


Warum zurück? Wenn man fragen darf. 
Was können die neuen besser als die alten?


Hab auch die alten bekommen und finde die recht nett


----------



## JDEM (9. November 2022)

Die Minilager zerbröseln und man steht auf einmal ohne Pedal im Wald.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (9. November 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die Minilager zerbröseln und man steht auf einmal ohne Pedal im Wald.


Das ist korrekt.  

Glück hat, wer sich dann nicht die nackte Pedalachse ins Bein rammt.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (9. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt.
> 
> Glück hat, wer sich dann nicht die nackte Pedalachse ins Bein rammt.


Mach nur Witze, ist mir schon mehrfach passiert.
Aber immer nur mit den alten Versionen...


----------



## Detritus667 (9. November 2022)

Tja die RaceFace Pedale waren dann doch das alte Modell von 13.

Schade - gehen sie wieder retoure. War zwar immer noch ein guter Kurs, aber so dringend werden sie dann doch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## MarKurte (10. November 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Konnte wer ein Nukeproof bei fahrrad.de ergattern und hats dann auch zu diesen wahnsinns Preis bekommen?
> Scheint ja als wäre denen da ein fehler bei den Rabatten unterlaufen, heute ainds ja nur noch 10% auf die bikes.


Jawohl. Bei dem Preis konnte ich mich nicht beherrschen 😁


----------



## Empf4enger (10. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Die Kartusche kann man wahrscheinlich nicht nachfüllen, d.h. wenn sie den Druck verliert musst du eine neue Kartusche finden und montieren oder die ganze Stütze wegwerfen. Das kann nach wenigen Monaten so weit sein.
> 
> Genauso wirds keine Gleitlager, Führungsstifte, etc als Ersatz geben.
> 
> ...


Muss ich dir widersprechen.

Es gibt ein Servicekit von Giant für 12,90€.

Das sind die Buchsen und Stifte alles dabei. Ließ sich super easy service.









						GIANT Service Kit Contact Switch (Top Cap, Dichtung, Führungsschienen) | Sattelstützen | Teile / Komponenten
					

Service Kit Contact Switch (Top Cap, Dichtung, Führungsschienen)




					www.bike-onlineshop.de


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (10. November 2022)

Der Bund oder "Collar" in der Reverb-Sprache von der Giant passt schonmal nicht auf die billige BrandX, die ist oben ja verpresst.


----------



## DocB (10. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Die Kartusche kann man wahrscheinlich nicht nachfüllen, d.h. wenn sie den Druck verliert musst du eine neue Kartusche finden und montieren oder die ganze Stütze wegwerfen. Das kann nach wenigen Monaten so weit sein.
> 
> Genauso wirds keine Gleitlager, Führungsstifte, etc als Ersatz geben.
> 
> ...


Nicht spekulieren, recherchieren:








						Brand-X Ascend Dropper Seatpost Maintenance Kit | Chain Reaction
					

Brand-X Ascend Dropper Seatpost Maintenance Kit - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Innsbruuucker (10. November 2022)

TrekTobi schrieb:


> Shimano XTR BR-M9120 VR für 129€ bei Stadler Online



Gibts irgendwo eine günstigere Hintere dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (10. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo eine günstigere Hintere dazu?


Leider nein. Morgen gibt's aber noch Mal 20% Extra Rabatt 😉


----------



## dino113 (10. November 2022)

harni schrieb:


> Leider nein. Morgen gibt's aber noch Mal 20% Extra Rabatt 😉


Aber nicht online, oder habe ich das falsch gelesen?


----------



## MarKurte (11. November 2022)

Die -50% bei hibike sind auch zu 90% ein Witz.  

Hier ein Beispiel:





						Shimano Deore XT FC-M8120-1 1x12 Kurbel Direct Mount 180mm online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Shimano XT FC-M8120-1 Trail Enduro MTB 1x12-fach Kurbel Die neuen XT 1x12-fach Kurbeln zeichnen sich durch die DYNAMIC CHAIN ENGAGEMENT + Technologie aus, deren spezielles hochpräzise gefertigtes Zahnprofil dafür sorgt, dass die Kette auf rauem Gelände optimalen Halt auf dem oberen Teil des...




					www.hibike.de


----------



## Maffin_ (11. November 2022)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Die -50% bei hibike sind auch zu 90% ein Witz.
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...


Das ist wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## Flo7 (11. November 2022)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Die -50% bei hibike sind auch zu 90% ein Witz.
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...


Gibt aber auch richtig gute Preise


----------



## MarKurte (11. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch richtig gute Preise


Deshalb ja "zu 90% ein Witz"


----------



## Remux (11. November 2022)

Wo gibts denn da was brauchbares ?

Ich seh eher sowas:





😂


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2022)

philfei schrieb:


> *HIBIKE hat einen "Singles Day Sale". Das bedeutet 50% auf ausgewählte Produkte*


Ja…aber wohl auf exorbitante UVPs von vor einigen Jahren


----------



## Flo7 (11. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn da was brauchbares ?
> 
> Ich seh eher sowas:
> Anhang anzeigen 1583780
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG heute sind es 60% mit OUTLET60 bei Fahrrad.de und CO!!!
> 
> RS Super Deluxe Coil RC2T 2023 um 171€
> RS Deluxe Ultimate 2023 155€
> ...


Fubar und Tune ist nichts mehr zu bekommen...
Komisch, sein Beitrag war doch gerade erst.


----------



## fresh_ozelot (11. November 2022)

Ich habe gerade versucht den kleinen Park Kettennieter zu bestellen, der ist im 60% Fahrrad.de Sale gelistet und mir wird angezeigt der Gutschein sei nicht gültig. Übersehe ich da was?


----------



## TearZz (11. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade versucht den kleinen Park Kettennieter zu bestellen, der ist im 60% Fahrrad.de Sale gelistet und mir wird angezeigt der Gutschein sei nicht gültig. Übersehe ich da was?


funktioniert bei mir im Warenkorb.


----------



## Flo7 (11. November 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Fubar und Tune ist nichts mehr zu bekommen...
> Komisch, sein Beitrag war doch gerade erst.



Naja zwei Stunden…


----------



## maxito (11. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade versucht den kleinen Park Kettennieter zu bestellen, der ist im 60% Fahrrad.de Sale gelistet und mir wird angezeigt der Gutschein sei nicht gültig. Übersehe ich da was?


Bei mir ging der Outlet60 Gutschein nicht, Outlet50 funktioniert und am Ende waren es 60% Rabatt.


----------



## makko1083 (11. November 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Fubar und Tune ist nichts mehr zu bekommen...
> Komisch, sein Beitrag war doch gerade erst.


Habe vorhin den letzten Fubar Carbon geschnappt. 😋

Ein POC Tectal in weinrot für 39€ war für mich auch noch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMoasta (11. November 2022)

Beim Osprey Escapist 18 Rucksack M/L blau haben 60% auch funktioniert


----------



## Ozii (11. November 2022)

Park Tool CT 5 hat bei mir geklappt


----------



## philfei (11. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ja…aber wohl auf exorbitante UVPs von vor einigen Jahren


Ja, ich habe den Eindruck, dass teilweise Preise für die Aktion hochgesetzt wurden und zusätzlich ist da auch viel unbrauchbares Zeug dabei. Das SlapperTape kam mir aber sehr gelegen und für knapp 9 EUR habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Weitere Schnapper habe ich auch nicht gefunden -  aber auch nicht intensiv gesucht. Bei den ganzen Aktionen aktuell muss man ja sein Geld auch irgendwie zusammenhalten...


----------



## sp00n82 (11. November 2022)

philfei schrieb:


> Für mich ist das *MarshGuard Slapper Tape* ein schöner Schnapper, der immer auf Lager sein sollte. Der Preis ist sehr gut: 8,45 EUR + 3,89 EUR Versand (falls eine Abholung in Kronberg nicht möglich ist) https://www.hibike.de/marshguard-sl...8ab26aa10d1e7123daefc349d86f582f#var_88050010



Das Slapper Tape sieht allerdings auch sehr verdächtig nach einem umgelabeltem 3M 2228 Mastic Tape aus.
Und 9 Euro für 2,5cm x 1 Meter ist auch nicht unbedingt so günstig, wenn man 5,1cm x 3 Meter für 35€ bekommt:
https://smile.amazon.de/3M-Scotch-Klebeband-2x10FT-Schwarz/dp/B001AO9IRG


----------



## DJTornado (11. November 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das Slapper Tape sieht allerdings auch sehr verdächtig nach einem umgelabeltem 3M 2228 Mastic Tape aus.
> Und 9 Euro für 2,5cm x 1 Meter ist auch nicht unbedingt so günstig, wenn man 5,1cm x 3 Meter für 35€ bekommt:
> https://smile.amazon.de/3M-Scotch-Klebeband-2x10FT-Schwarz/dp/B001AO9IRG


Nö, isses nicht. Das Slappertape ist deutlich dicker


----------



## sp00n82 (11. November 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Nö, isses nicht. Das Slappertape ist deutlich dicker


Das 3M 2228 ist so ca. 1,6mm.
Wie dick ist denn das Slapper Tape? Ich finde dazu keinerlei Informationen. Auf den Produktfotos sieht es aber auch nicht sonderlich dicker aus.


----------



## DJTornado (11. November 2022)

Definitiv über 2mm


----------



## beat_junkie (11. November 2022)

Jemand Interesse an einer Tld Skyline Hose in w32.
mir leider zu klein. 
Würde sie für 80 zzgl Versand abgeben. 
Sonst geht sie zurück.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (11. November 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Definitiv über 2mm


Hab gerade spaßeshalber auch Mal gemessen, es sind zwischen 1,65-1,7mm beim Tape von MarshGuard. 

Wie genau der digitale Messschieber ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Dürfte also fast dasselbe wie von @sp00n82 genannte, wenn nicht sogar das Gleiche sein.

Ist auch egal. Soll jeder kaufen wo er Bock drauf hat. Ich bin @sp00n82 auf jeden Fall dankbar für den Tipp.


----------



## andi82 (11. November 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Nö, isses nicht. Das Slappertape ist deutlich dicker


Witzig.

habe beide hier und sind identisch dick und fühlen sich identisch an  🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (11. November 2022)

Es gäbe auch noch ein 3,2mm dickes Tape von 3M (Scotchfil), das ist dann aber etwas teurer:
https://smile.amazon.de/dp/B001A5MBBU/


----------



## morph027 (11. November 2022)

Hab hier noch einmal IXS Trigger Knieschützer in L von Maciag, die mir nicht passen. Jemand Interesse (45,13€ plus Versand) bevor die Retour gehen?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. November 2022)

ich denke hier bin ich im richtigen faden 


Nukeproof Horizon Pro Sam Hill Enduro MTB Pedale​



60€









						Nukeproof Horizon Pro Sam Hill Enduro MTB Pedale | Chain Reaction
					

Nukeproof Horizon Pro Sam Hill Enduro MTB Pedale - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## goldencore (11. November 2022)

Das überhebliche sich lustig machen, wenn die Leute genervt davon sind, dass einige immer wieder den Schnäppchenthread zulabern, ist eine ziemlich selbstgefällige Dummheit. War beim ersten Mal nicht lustig und ist es beim fünften Mal noch weniger. Das hat einfach nichts mit Engstirnigkeit und Spassbefreitheit zu tun, dass der Thread halt nur einem einzigen Thema, das ganz groß im Titel steht, gewidmet ist und deshalb ist es einfach komplett armselig sich daran hochzuziehen, dass man die Leute ärgern kann. Seid ihr 12 oder was?


----------



## JDEM (11. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das überhebliche sich lustig machen, wenn die Leute genervt davon sind, dass einige immer wieder den Schnäppchenthread zulabern, ist eine ziemlich selbstgefällige Dummheit. War beim ersten Mal nicht lustig und ist es beim fünften Mal noch weniger. Das hat einfach nichts mit Engstirnigkeit und Spassbefreitheit zu tun, dass der Thread halt nur einem einzigen Thema, das ganz groß im Titel steht, gewidmet ist und deshalb ist es einfach komplett armselig sich daran hochzuziehen, dass man die Leute ärgern kann. Seit ihr 12 oder was?



Seid und nicht seit!


----------



## Steefan (11. November 2022)

Und ich finds grad gut, jede Möglichkeit zu nutzen die Absurdität obszön zur Schau zu stellen.


----------



## goldencore (11. November 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Seid und nicht seit!


Handy-Autokorrektur ändert nichts am Gesagten...


----------



## goldencore (11. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Und ich finds grad gut, jede Möglichkeit zu nutzen die Absurdität obszön zur Schau zu stellen.


"find's", nicht "finds"

Erklär doch mal der geneigten Zuhörerschaft, was denn deiner Ansicht nach die "Absurdität" darstellt. Ach, oder lieber doch nicht...


----------



## Steefan (11. November 2022)

ok, dann halt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (11. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Und ich finds grad gut, jede Möglichkeit zu nutzen die Absurdität obszön zur Schau zu stellen.


Da ist ein Missverständnis.. das ist kein "Möglichkeitsraum", sondern ein infantiles "Ich scheiß auf euch und meine Meinung ist die Bessere"...

Sucht euch einen eigenen Sandkasten, wenn euch die Förmchenauswahl in diesem hier nicht gefällt.
Oder sprecht euren Gegenvorschlag an der geeigneten Stelle an: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/vorschlaege-feedback-und-hilfe.17/


----------



## Tornhoof (11. November 2022)

Grml, da hätte man die sportful fiandre pro in 3xl im Warenkorb, der Code wurde akzeptiert und nachm Login wars weg. Alle anderen Farben noch verfügbar aber ohne Rabatt.


----------



## demlak (11. November 2022)

> Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
> 
> 
> Titan-Rad mit GX für unter 1300€ (mit Starrgabel und "gemütlicher Geo - Bikepacking?) https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBTISRGX/titus-silk-road-sram-gx-titanium-adventure-bike
> ...


Weil eine handvoll Leute sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben, müssen jetzt alle darunter leiden.

Schönen Dank ihr Helden.. ihr Freiheitskämpfer.. habt ihr super hingekriegt!

@arno¹ es sind doch immer wieder die selben Leute, die euch den Job schwerer machen. Greift doch bitte einfach da durch.


----------



## Steefan (11. November 2022)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Kann man den Schnäppchenjägerthread nicht einfach für Beiträge sperren. Dann haben wir endlich Ruhe  🙄



du wurdest erhört… 

Edit: aber nur für 38min


----------



## der-gute (11. November 2022)

Sorry, @demlak, du solltest mit deiner Art und Weise bitte nicht über andere urteilen.

Das steht Dir nicht zu.


----------



## demlak (11. November 2022)

Was macht dich zu demjenigen der bestimmen kann, was mir für Urteile zustehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. November 2022)

Kein Problem... Dann erstmal einfach alles hier rein.


----------



## StelioKontos (11. November 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Kein Problem... Dann erstmal einfach alles hier rein.



Ich fang mal an:
Rotor Powermeter für 359,60€
Leider nur noch 165mm








						Rotor 2INpower MTB Boost Powermeter Kurbelgarnitur schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Rotor 2INpower MTB Boost Powermeter Kurbelgarnitur schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Kurbelgarnituren Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## scylla (11. November 2022)

Bezüglich Labern im Schnäppchen-Thread: 

Es wurde hier bereits vor geraumer Zeit von den Admins die Möglichkeit geschaffen, die Schnäppchen feinsäuberlich geordnet in Threads mit eigenem Layout zu posten. Als Beobachter müsste man dann nur einmal das Benachrichtigungs-Abo umstellen und sich nicht mehr benachrichtigen lassen, wenn ein Beitrag im Sammel-Thread erstellt wird, sondern wenn ein neuer Thread in diesem Unterforum erstellt wird. Ein einfacher Klick im Unterforum rechts oben auf "Benachrichtigungen" reicht aus, und zwar so:

 In dem System könnte auch nach Herzenslust unter jedem Schnäppchen diskutiert und gelabert werden ohne irgendwas unübersichtlich zu machen, und ohne dass Beobachter mit Benachrichtigungen zugespammed werden.
Das System wurde leider nicht angenommen, warum versteh ich nicht. Nunja.
Wenn allerdings die Mehrheit will, dass alles so bleibt wie es ist, und weiter nur der Sammelthread benutzt wird, dann ist das halt so. Aber beschwert euch dann nicht. 

Plakatives Gelaber samt nachfolgenden Melde-Orgien im Schnäppchen-Thread ist albern. Das nervt nicht nur die User sondern auch die Mods. Sonst ist damit überhaupt nichts gewonnen.
Wer diesen Thread nutzen will, der soll ihn doch bitte so nutzen, wie es von der Mehrheit gewünscht ist, und zwar ohne Gelaber. 
Wer diesen Thread blöd findet, der nutzt ihn eben einfach nicht. Ist das so schwer?


----------



## DerHackbart (11. November 2022)

Hauptsache die Dullies, die nur Schnäppchen Konsumieren wollen ohne Mal was für die Allgemeinheit zu tun, kriegen ihren Willen.

Wieviele Schnäppchen haben denn die Angrybirds in den letzten Monaten in den Thread eingebracht? Ich habe versucht es nachzuvollziehen, aber leider nix gefunden. Scheinen also nicht so viele gewesen zu sein.

Natürlich ist das Gespamme albern. Aber das soll es doch auch sein, damit die Leute Mal ihre Haben-Will Mentalität hinterfragen. Aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt.

Gemeinschaft ist eigentlich keine Einbahnstraße, aber hier wird extra noch ein Schild aufgestellt.  😪


----------



## Nd-60 (11. November 2022)

Bei der Rotor könnte ich echt schwach werden.
Aber ich werde mein Innenlager nicht wegen der 30er Welle tauschen.


----------



## freetourer (11. November 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Dullies, die nur Schnäppchen Konsumieren wollen ohne Mal was für die Allgemeinheit zu tun, kriegen ihren Willen.
> 
> Wieviele Schnäppchen haben denn die Angrybirds in den letzten Monaten in den Thread eingebracht? Ich habe versucht es nachzuvollziehen, aber leider nix gefunden. Scheinen also nicht so viele gewesen zu sein.
> 
> ...



Exakt so ist es.

Ich hatte ja auch mal Beispiele direkt nach Verteilung der angrysmilies gepostet.

Kollege @demlak findet es ja total in Ordnung User, die sich nicht an die Thread-Regeln halten (wissentlich oder unwissentlich scheint ihm egal zu sein), im Forum an den Pranger zu stellen.

Im Gegenzug ist es natürlich völlig okay nach Geheule hier im Forum bei bike-mailorder auf Lieferung eines SchnäppchenOrbea-Bikes zu drängen - nur um dann kurze Zeit später hier im Forum Werbung dafür zu machen, dass er das Bike großzügig weitergeben möchte wenn denn soviel Gewinn dabei rausspringt, dass es für eine neue Gabel reicht.



demlak schrieb:


> Weil eine handvoll Leute sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben, müssen jetzt alle darunter leiden.
> 
> Schönen Dank ihr Helden.. ihr Freiheitskämpfer.. habt ihr super hingekriegt!
> 
> @arno¹ es sind doch immer wieder die selben Leute, die euch den Job schwerer machen. Greift doch bitte einfach da durch.



Hier würde ich mich ja mal fragen: Welches *Leid *ist denn gemeint? Das Leid, dass einem nicht mehr von anderen die Schnäppchen auf dem Silbertablett serviert werden ohne störende Zwischenbemerkungen und ohne selbst Schnäppchen posten zu müssen. - Ist damit dieses schreckliche Leid gemeint, dass man bei einer Sperrung des Threads ertragen muss?

Oder Kollege @Blaubarschbub : Einer der fleißigsten Angry-Smilie Vertreter ohne selbst Schnäppchen zu posten. - Im Gegenzug war es dann aber völlig okay im Schnäppchenthread offtopic nach einem bc-Versandkostenfrei-Kot zu betteln für eine Bestellung in Höhe von 15.- Euro.

Oder Kollege @Prof. Dr. YoMan : Der sich im Forum darüber beschwert, dass im Vinschgau Biker mit einem Helikopter geshuttelt wurden - da kann man ja mal vergessen, dass man selbst jedes Jahr in den Flieger steigt um auf den Kanaren Biken zu gehen.

Und mit solchen Beispielen könnte man ja weitermachen ....


----------



## scylla (11. November 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Dullies, die nur Schnäppchen Konsumieren wollen ohne Mal was für die Allgemeinheit zu tun, kriegen ihren Willen.
> 
> Wieviele Schnäppchen haben denn die Angrybirds in den letzten Monaten in den Thread eingebracht? Ich habe versucht es nachzuvollziehen, aber leider nix gefunden. Scheinen also nicht so viele gewesen zu sein.
> 
> ...



Wer was für die Allgemeinheit tun will, kann ja ne weggeworfene Riegel Verpackung im Wald aufheben.
Sorry, aber irgendwas mit "Einbringen" und "Allgemeinheit" in Verbindung mit einem Konsumrausch-Thema find ich ziemlich lustig


----------



## goldencore (11. November 2022)

Die eigene Nerverei mit einem pädagogischen Ethos zu rechtfertigen, ist schon eine ziemliche Heuchelei. Wer hat euch angestellt, um andere User zu "erziehen"?
Das ist doch jetzt einfach eine beleidigte Rechtfertigung.


----------



## DerHackbart (11. November 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> find ich ziemlich lustig



Immerhin besser als 😡 




Konsum und Gemeinschaft geht ziemlich gut zusammen. Siehe unsere nette Rudel Nische. Aber sowas geht leider nur mit Nehmen und Geben - das ist natürlich nicht für jeden was.


----------



## Maffin_ (11. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug ist es natürlich völlig okay nach Geheule hier im Forum bei bike-mailorder auf Lieferung eines SchnäppchenOrbea-Bikes zu drängen - nur um dann kurze Zeit später hier im Forum Werbung dafür zu machen, dass er das Bike großzügig weitergeben möchte wenn denn soviel Gewinn dabei rausspringt, dass es für eine neue Gabel reicht.


Warte, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (11. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Exakt so ist es.
> 
> Ich hatte ja auch mal Beispiele direkt nach Verteilung der angrysmilies gepostet.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich so viel Geheule, Drängen, Betteln, Pranger und Leute sehe, die sich an meiner ach so selbstlosen Art und Weise bereichern wollen, würde ich gehen, den Dialog suchen oder wenigstens versuchen eine andere Brille aufzusetzen.. aber ich würde nicht den Leuten mit voller Absicht auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## demlak (11. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Warte, was?


Ist blödsinn.. hier hat er wieder die falsche Brille aufgehabt.. ich habe explizit gesagt, dass ich mich nicht bereichern möchte.


----------



## Maffin_ (11. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ist blödsinn.. hier hat er wieder die falsche Brille aufgehabt.. ich habe explizit gesagt, dass ich mich nicht bereichern möchte.


Also hast du das Rad für 3k weiter verkauft? Dann ist ja alles ok.


----------



## demlak (11. November 2022)

Um es komplett transparent zu machen.. weil es einfach zeigt, wie freetourer tickt:

Ich habe direkt 2 Anfragen am Sonntag bekommen. Eine Person hat abgesagt, nachdem ich sagte, dass für mich nur Abholung in Frage käme - vollkommen nachvollziehbar, weil die Strecke Bodensee-Hannover nun mal echt Kacke is.

Ich habe dann noch bis gestern überlegt, ob ich das Bike behalte oder nicht. Und habe gestern der anderen Person zugesagt.. und es wird morgen abgeholt.

Die Person hat von sich aus gesagt, dass sie was drauflegen würde. Und auf die Nachfrage, wie viel ich haben wollen würde, schrieb ich:

"Ich will mich nicht bereichern.. daher bin ich da vollkommen offen.. ich muss nur wenigstens kostenneutral rausgehen.. sprich: min. 3028 Euro + das, was du bereit bist oben drauf zu geben."

Daraufhin hat sich die Person zu 3300 Euro entschieden.

Jetzt darf man gerne weiter in meine Richtung spucken.. schönen Abend noch.

Denken jetzt die Leute, die wieder mit der gefärbten Brille lesen "Der hat nur abgewartet, wer am meisten bietet!!!!1111"?


----------



## Steefan (11. November 2022)

Gibt leider kein Spuck-Emoji…


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. November 2022)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt eher schade das man sich wegen so einem Quatsch streitet. Als ob es in der heutigen Zeit wegen so einem Kack sich lohnt aufzuregen. Luxusproblem könnte man auch sagen...


----------



## DerHackbart (11. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Um es komplett transparent zu machen.. weil es einfach zeigt, wie freetourer tickt:
> 
> Ich habe direkt 2 Anfragen am Sonntag bekommen. Eine Person hat abgesagt, nachdem ich sagte, dass für mich nur Abholung in Frage käme - vollkommen nachvollziehbar, weil die Strecke Bodensee-Hannover nun mal echt Kacke is.
> 
> ...



Darf die Frage erlaubt sein, warum du dir das Rad eigentlich bestellt hast?
Unbedingt haben wolltest du es ja nicht...



sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt eher schade das man sich wegen so einem Quatsch streitet. Als ob es in der heutigen Zeit wegen so einem Lack sich lohnt aufzuregen. Luxusproblem könnte man auch sagen...



Weil es eben kein Luxusproblem ist so auf seinen eigenen Vorteil zu pochen ungestört Schnapper in den gierigen Rachen geschoben zu bekommen und jeden abstrafen zu wollen, der das E-Mail Abo auslöst ohne ein Schnäppchen zu liefern.

Es mag pathetisch klingen, aber da spiegelt sich schön das Problem unserer Gesellschaft.
Und nicht Mal in einer Gruppe von Menschen mit denen wir vermeintlich das gleiche Hobby teilen können wir über unseren Schatten springen und nicht nur an uns denken.



Steefan schrieb:


> Gibt leider kein Spuck-Emoji…



So nämlich


----------



## Maffin_ (11. November 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Es wurde hier bereits vor geraumer Zeit von den Admins die Möglichkeit geschaffen, die Schnäppchen feinsäuberlich geordnet in Threads mit eigenem Layout zu posten.


Heist das man kann für jedes schnäppchen einen eigenen thread aufmachen und dann sind quasi in dem thread die antworten nur auf das schnäppchen bezogen?


----------



## Hille2001 (11. November 2022)

So jetzt bitte wieder weiter über Schnäppchen reden, ich brauche eigentlich nix aber bei Schnäppchen sag ich nicht nein. 

Sich wegen so einem Kacke die Stimmung vermiesen zu lassen oder wegen einem angry Smilie , ne lässt das doch einfach abprallen.

Oder stehen die Angry Smilies in meiner MTB News Akte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (11. November 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Darf die Frage erlaubt sein, warum du dir das Rad eigentlich bestellt hast?
> Unbedingt haben wolltest du es ja nicht...


Eigentlich schon.. aber mit folgendem abzuschließen:


DerHackbart schrieb:


> So nämlich


trägt nicht sonderlich einer guten Kommunikation bei.

Nun denn.. trotzdem: Ich habe angenommen, dass es mir gefallen wird. Ich habe es vorher nicht testen können.. Ich habe dann festgestellt, dass es mir nicht in dem Maße gefällt, als das es mir 3000 Euro wert wäre.

simple as fuck


----------



## demlak (11. November 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Weil es eben kein Luxusproblem ist so auf seinen eigenen Vorteil zu pochen ungestört Schnapper in den gierigen Rachen geschoben zu bekommen und jeden abstrafen zu wollen, der das E-Mail Abo auslöst ohne ein Schnäppchen zu liefern.
> 
> Es mag pathetisch klingen, aber da spiegelt sich schön das Problem unserer Gesellschaft.
> Und nicht Mal in einer Gruppe von Menschen mit denen wir vermeintlich das gleiche Hobby teilen können wir über unseren Schatten springen und nicht nur an uns denken.


Auch hier ist wieder die Frage mit welcher Brille man auf das ganze losgeht.. nur weil die Leute nicht von anderen Leuten genervt werden wollen, die das auch noch mit voller Absicht tun, ist man noch lange kein "gieriger" Schmarotzer.. und es spiegelt auch nix von der Gesellschaft wieder..
Das eine hat nämlich nur was mit dem anderen zu tun, wenn man eine gefärbte Brille aufsetzt..


----------



## Ozii (11. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich habe dann festgestellt, dass es mir nicht in dem Maße gefällt, als das es mir 3000 Euro wert wäre.


Und dich dann trotzdem um 10% bereichert?
Die Erklärung, ist sehr schwach und bringt jeder schon im rcz Thread.

Ich lese alles neutral und war mir gar nicht sicher, was hier eigentlich das Problem ist.
Hab es verstanden, kann es aber nicht nachvollziehen und glauben.

Hier streiten sich zwei Gruppen, über Schnäppchen schubsen.

Kommt runter und geht Frustschoppen, gibt genug Schnäppchen, die Lager müssen geleert werden 😂


----------



## esmirald_h (11. November 2022)

So eine 💩 wegen euch habe ich gerade bei fahrrad.de schon wieder Geld  ausgegeben. 😉


----------



## DerHackbart (12. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Auch hier ist wieder die Frage mit welcher Brille man auf das ganze losgeht.. nur weil die Leute nicht von anderen Leuten genervt werden wollen, die das auch noch mit voller Absicht tun, ist man noch lange kein "gieriger" Schmarotzer.. und es spiegelt auch nix von der Gesellschaft wieder..
> Das eine hat nämlich nur was mit dem anderen zu tun, wenn man eine gefärbte Brille aufsetzt..



Was heute gelaufen ist doch nicht die Regel.

Sonst kassieren sie Leute massig 😡 weil sie vielleicht vom Schnäppchenposter noch etwas wissen wollen o.Ä.
Verstößt das gehen die "Regeln": ja

Ist es so schlimm, dass man Internet Wut kriegen muss:






Und damit bin ich endgültig aus dieser Diskussion raus, da es diejenigen die es betrifft eh nicht erreicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. November 2022)

Es wäre schön, wenn die Herren langsam zum Ende kommen könnten. Auch wenn alles bereits gesagte, noch nicht von jedem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (12. November 2022)

Zickenkrieg am Wühltisch, oder watt is hier los?


----------



## Remux (12. November 2022)

Wasn hier los 🤨 sagt mir lieber ob der Lenker trotz eigentlich ausverkauft doch versendet wird. Hatte den auf einmal mitbestellen können🥳




Aber jetzt reichts langsam echt mit dem sale. Noch mehr Kohle kann ich nicht versenken 🤣 gestern nochmal bei einem Wolf tooth cinch Kettenblatt für 34€ schwach geworden.

Und zu den empörten Leuten: hier gibts zig Leute die resellen und das nervt mich ebenso. Ohne den Fred entgehen den über Gelaber empörten Resellern halt ein paar Schnäppchen und andere kommen zum Zug 

Ich hätte mich an @demlak stelle garnicht in eine Rechtfertigung drängen lassen. Das orbea macht übrigens massiv Spaß 😉 für die 3000 würde ich das Teil behalten. Unser Kleinanzeigen Freund Tyler ist seines wegen Krankheit auf jeden Fall nicht für den Wunschertrag von 1000€ losgeworden und hat’s wahrscheinlich zurückgeschickt 🤭


----------



## scylla (12. November 2022)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Konsum und Gemeinschaft geht ziemlich gut zusammen. Siehe unsere nette Rudel Nische. Aber sowas geht leider nur mit Nehmen und Geben - das ist natürlich nicht für jeden was.


Wenn alle mehr oder weniger auf einer Wellenlänge liegen und sich einig sind wie das Miteinander abläuft, dann kann so einiges gut funktionieren.
Das ist hier halt nicht der Fall, unterschiedliche Ansichten gab's hier schon immer. Da kann eine Minderheit jetzt heulen und alle nerven, dann gibt's regelmäßig Zoff und kein Ende. Oder die Minderheit passt sich dem Mehrheitsentscheid an, macht entweder mit oder lässt es bleiben. Es geht hier ja nicht um irgendwas Existenzielles sondern um ein bisschen Konsum, da braucht man keine Fackeln und Mistgabeln auspacken um den eigenen Standpunkt zu verteidigen 



Maffin_ schrieb:


> Heist das man kann für jedes schnäppchen einen eigenen thread aufmachen und dann sind quasi in dem thread die antworten nur auf das schnäppchen bezogen?


So war das damals gedacht, als das Schnäppchen-Unterforum aufgemacht wurde. Hätte das ganze Gelaber-, Benachrichtigungs-, Melde- und Übersichtsproblem imo gelöst, scheint aber kaum jemand so gesehen zu haben.
Mittlerweile ist das spezielle Layout für Angebots-Threads eh irgendwann wieder rausgeflogen. Keine Ahnung ob Marcus Bock hätte das nochmal zu implemenieren, nachdem es schonmal ein Fail war.
Aus Moderationssicht wär's mir wurscht, ob ich einen Sammel-Thread aufräume oder Angebots-Threads aufräume. Von daher, das System könnt ihr immer noch umstellen, geht ja auch im normalen Thread-Layout. Es müsste halt von der Mehrheit hier mitgetragen werden damit es nicht schon wieder Zoff um Nichtigkeiten gibt und am Ende komplettes Chaos herrscht. Da seh ich schwarz, aber lass mich gerne überraschen.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (12. November 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Ich fang mal an:
> Rotor Powermeter für 359,60€
> Leider nur noch 165mm
> 
> ...


Is gute ledsde Preis!

Aba Frage: da passen schon die normalen Direct Mount SRAM Kettenblätter dran, oder?


----------



## scylla (12. November 2022)

Noch ein Wort zu den persönlichen Nettigkeiten, die hier ausgetauscht werden, und zwar in blau: 
die Verhaltensregeln gelten auch hier. Persönliche Ebene ist immer ganz schwierig in einem Forum, das geht ganz schnell mal in Richtung persönlicher Angriff oder Flaming, und dafür gibt zieht der Schiri dann auch mal die Karte. Also Schluss jetzt mit dem Theater!


----------



## radaktion (12. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Exakt so ist es.
> 
> Ich hatte ja auch mal Beispiele direkt nach Verteilung der angrysmilies gepostet.
> 
> ...




Beim an den Pranger Stellen macht dir aber keiner so schnell was vor wenn ich mir das Posting so anschaue


----------



## Osama (12. November 2022)

So viele erste Steine wie hier geworfen wurden/werden liegen doch gar nicht rum.....


----------



## andi82 (12. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Aber jetzt reichts langsam echt mit dem sale. Noch mehr Kohle kann ich nicht versenken 🤣 gestern nochmal bei ein



Und der Black Friday kommt erst noch 😭
😂


----------



## Mircwidu (12. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Wasn hier los 🤨 sagt mir lieber ob der Lenker trotz eigentlich ausverkauft doch versendet wird. Hatte den auf einmal mitbestellen können🥳
> Anhang anzeigen 1584241



Du glücklicher. Schiele schon länger auf den Lenker und hatte mich geärgert das ich bei dem Deal keinen ergattern konnte. Bei mir flog er während der Bestellung aus dem warenkorb


----------



## Remux (12. November 2022)

Noch glaub ich eher dran dass der storniert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (12. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Is gute ledsde Preis!
> 
> Aba Frage: da passen schon die normalen Direct Mount SRAM Kettenblätter dran, oder?


Nein Rotor hat einen eigenen Standard, bzw sogar 2 verschiedene.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (12. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Nein Rotor hat einen eigenen Standard, bzw sogar 2 verschiedene.


Danke. Immer die gleiche Scheisse...


----------



## Nd-60 (12. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Danke. Immer die gleiche Scheisse...


Hätte ich mir nicht erst ein reset Lager gekauft und eine xtr Kurbel, dann ware die Rotor bereits gekauft. 
So... Kann ich mich vorerst zurück lehnen.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (12. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Hätte ich mir nicht erst ein reset Lager gekauft und eine xtr Kurbel, dann ware die Rotor bereits gekauft.
> So... Kann ich mich vorerst zurück lehnen.


Ich hab die letzte in den Warenkorb bekommen. Ob sie geliefert wird...

Der Preis ist echt gut, aber dass nichtmal in der Berschreibung dabei steht, welche Kettenblätter passen, nervt hart.


----------



## Nd-60 (12. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzte in den Warenkorb bekommen. Ob sie geliefert wird...
> 
> Der Preis ist echt gut, aber dass nichtmal in der Berschreibung dabei steht, welche Kettenblätter passen, nervt hart.


Es müsste dieser sein.


			https://r2-bike.com/ROTOR-Powermeter-Set-PowerPack-MTB-INpower-1-fach-NoQ-Ring-Round
		


Aber wenn sie da ist, kannst du einfach nachsehen.

Der andere ist schließlich nur bei der Kapic kompatibel.


----------



## flitzomat (12. November 2022)

Kurzer Tipp zum letztens geposteten Newmen SL A30 Schnäppchen in Cube Orange.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/new...-29-cl-shimano-micro-spline-boost-hinterrad-1

Der postende Kollege hat ja Aceton erwähnt um die Decals zu entfernen.
Besorgt euch lieber gleich das schon oft empfohlene Molton Power Abbeizer.
Damit geht das viel viel einfacher ab.

Die Felge darf nur nicht zu kalt werden beim Auftragen der Beize. Aber mit Aceton tut sich bei mir da nicht viel.
Das Beizegel einfach mit nem Pinsel auftragen, ich hab das dann 30 Min mit Frischhaltefolie abgedeckt und anschliessend mit nem Plastikspachtel abgekratzt. Dannach nochmal nen zweiten Durchgang und weg ist das Orange.


----------



## loam (12. November 2022)

Hab bisher alle Newmen (und andere) mit Aceton gut clean bekommen. Ist bissl Arbeit, geht aber eigtl. recht easy.


----------



## flitzomat (12. November 2022)

Nach ner halben Stunde scheuern mit 100% Aceton (technisch) aus der Apo mit der rauen Seite eines Schwamms hatte ich an einer Stelle gerade mal leichte minimale Ausfransungen an den Rändern. Selbst mit dem Nagellackentferner der Frau ging es etwas besser. Kein Plan wieso, ich hab Aceton eigentlich schon öfter erfolgreich genutzt.
Ich sah da keine Chance in absehbarer Zeit vorwärts zu kommen, das hätte Tage gedauert und nur ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung gebracht.

Vielleicht sind die orangen Decals anders aufgebracht als sonst bei Newmen ?
Glaub ich zwar nicht wär aber vielleicht eine Erklärung.

Mit dem Molton Beizer ging das viel leichter, musste zwar öfter drüberpinseln und war eher ungeduldig was die Einwirkzeit angeht, aber wenn man das Gel gut einziehen lässt kann man die Decals quasi einfach abschaben.

Nachtrag: nachdem ich nun nicht nur die orangen sondern auch die grauen Decals mit Molton entfernt hab, kann ich definitiv sagen das der graue Schriftzug wesentlich leichter abging. Nach einer Einwirkzeit von nur 20 Min ist der graue Newmen Schriftzug quasi von selbst abgefallen und konnte grossflächig ohne Aufwand einfach weggewischt werden. Beim orangenen war schon noch etwas abkratzen mit einem Plastikspatel erforderlich.
(Vielleicht hilfts ja jemanden der in der Zukunft nach diesem Thema sucht.)


----------



## sp00n82 (12. November 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> So war das damals gedacht, als das Schnäppchen-Unterforum aufgemacht wurde. Hätte das ganze Gelaber-, Benachrichtigungs-, Melde- und Übersichtsproblem imo gelöst, scheint aber kaum jemand so gesehen zu haben.
> Mittlerweile ist das spezielle Layout für Angebots-Threads eh irgendwann wieder rausgeflogen. Keine Ahnung ob Marcus Bock hätte das nochmal zu implemenieren, nachdem es schonmal ein Fail war.
> Aus Moderationssicht wär's mir wurscht, ob ich einen Sammel-Thread aufräume oder Angebots-Threads aufräume. Von daher, das System könnt ihr immer noch umstellen, geht ja auch im normalen Thread-Layout. Es müsste halt von der Mehrheit hier mitgetragen werden damit es nicht schon wieder Zoff um Nichtigkeiten gibt und am Ende komplettes Chaos herrscht. Da seh ich schwarz, aber lass mich gerne überraschen.


Das wird so nicht funktionieren, das müsst ihr als Forenteam vorgeben. Entweder ihr wollt einen Thread pro Schnäppchen, dann müsst ihr die Sammelthreads konsequent schließen.
Oder nicht, dann lasst es so wie jetzt. Solange es die Sammelthreads gibt, solange werden die Leute dort posten, weil nur eine Minderheit weiß, dass es auch anders ginge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. November 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das wird so nicht funktionieren, das müsst ihr als Forenteam vorgeben. Entweder ihr wollt einen Thread pro Schnäppchen, dann müsst ihr die Sammelthreads konsequent schließen.
> Oder nicht, dann lasst es so wie jetzt. Solange es die Sammelthreads gibt, solange werden die Leute dort posten, weil nur eine Minderheit weiß, dass es auch anders ginge.



Das ist sowieso kalter Kaffee. Vor Jahren gab es aufgrund von ganz viel Unzufriedenheit den Versuch was umzustellen, inclusive langer Erklärungen, und es wurde halt nicht angenommen, also Schwamm drüber. Wollte es nur nochmal kurz erwähnt haben für die nach wie vor Unzufriedenen: ihr könntet es selber ändern das Angebot dazu gab es und gibt es.
Von "Wollen" ist das hier zumindest meinerseits ganz weit entfernt, ich will nur, dass hier einigermaßen Ruhe und Zivilisation herrscht, wie die im Detail ausschaut ist mir sowas von wurscht 😉


----------



## JDEM (13. November 2022)

Einfach die Leute sperren, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten!


----------



## davez (13. November 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Einfach die Leute sperren, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten!


Wieso klingt das genauso wie die Sprüche der MTB Gegner? Alles verbieten und bestrafen? Sellenverwandte ? 🤦🏽‍♂️😂 Entspann Dich Boomer 😉


----------



## JDEM (13. November 2022)

Von Boomer bin weit entfernt 😉
Ein paar Dämlacks weniger, die es wiederholt nicht raffen, sondern bewusst ausreizen, wären nicht bedauernswert...


----------



## DennisDuisburg (13. November 2022)

Eine Sperre für diejenigen in dem Thread würde doch reichen. Nur lese und keine Schreibrechte.
Da die entsprechenden User dort eh nur zum motzen posten und keine Angebote erstellen, wäre das auch kein Verlust für die Allgemeinheit


----------



## demlak (13. November 2022)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (13. November 2022)

Da hätte ich mal nach dem Diebstahl meines Megas gewartet mit dem Orbea und jetzt den Mega Rahmen gekauft 😅 das ganze Jahr kein Prozent Rabatt und jetzt direkt 30. naja, das Rallon fährt sich auch sehr gut.


----------



## Homer4 (13. November 2022)

Das sind völlig abgefahrene Preise. Ich hätte auch sofort beim Fast Frameset zugeschlagen. Mamma mia


----------



## canttouchme (13. November 2022)

Ich habe zwar nicht viel Ahnung von Beleuchtung, aber ich glaube, dass ich mit dem 50% Angebot bei HiBike ein guten Vogel geschossen habe, oder glaubt ihr nicht? 






						Cat Eye HL-EL 930RC SUMO3 LED Beleuchtung schwarz (inkl. Flex-Tight/Helmhalterung/Li-Ion Akku) online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Auf die Größe kommt es an Insbesondere dann, wenn es entweder um rituellen Kampf oder um Wettkampfbeleuchtung geht. Mit der Sumo zeigt Cat Eye Größe, Größe in Form von Helligkeit, wohlgemerkt. Kraftpakete für 24-Stunden-Rennen, Langstrecken oder für jede Gelegenheit, bei der du ein Licht...




					www.hibike.de
				




Mit der Lieferung zu meiner Familie in Italien sind es nun €262 für diese Leuchte geworden.


----------



## Flo7 (13. November 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nicht viel Ahnung von Beleuchtung, aber ich glaube, dass ich mit dem 50% Angebot bei HiBike ein guten Vogel geschossen habe, oder glaubt ihr nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, selbst für den reduzierten Preis viel zu teuer für das Gebotene?!


----------



## canttouchme (13. November 2022)

Woran machst du das fest? 
Die Lampe ist wohl schon recht alt (ca. 2010), aber die Werte sind wohl noch gut, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Flo7 (13. November 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest?
> Die Lampe ist wohl schon recht alt (ca. 2010), aber die Werte sind wohl noch gut, oder irre ich mich da?



Ja du irrst dich, vor allem ist die Lampe wirklich schon alt und da hat sich schon viel getan…
Ich würde die Bestellung an deiner Stelle wieder stornieren!

Ich hab ne Magicshine Monteer 8000 um 149€ gekauft und es gibt noch etliche andere gute Angebote!


----------



## Montigomo (13. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja du irrst dich, vor allem ist die Lampe wirklich schon alt und da hat sich schon viel getan…
> Ich würde die Bestellung an deiner Stelle wieder stornieren!
> 
> Ich hab ne Magicshine Monteer 8000 um 149€ gekauft und es gibt noch etliche andere gute Angebote!


„Magicshine Monteer 8000 um 149€„
Wo war es bitte so billig?


----------



## Flo7 (13. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> „Magicshine Monteer 8000 um 149€„
> Wo war es bitte so billig?



XXLsports


----------



## fone (14. November 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso kalter Kaffee. Vor Jahren gab es aufgrund von ganz viel Unzufriedenheit den Versuch was umzustellen, inclusive langer Erklärungen, und es wurde halt nicht angenommen, also Schwamm drüber. Wollte es nur nochmal kurz erwähnt haben für die nach wie vor Unzufriedenen: ihr könntet es selber ändern das Angebot dazu gab es und gibt es.
> Von "Wollen" ist das hier zumindest meinerseits ganz weit entfernt, ich will nur, dass hier einigermaßen Ruhe und Zivilisation herrscht, wie die im Detail ausschaut ist mir sowas von wurscht 😉


Ich würde einfach den Melde-Button im Schnäppchen-Thread entfernen, dann habt ihr dort keinen Ärger.
Die Leute, die sich dort beschweren, bringen eh keinen relevanten Traffic für das Forum, weil sie selber kaum posten.

Etwas Toleranz sollte man in heutiger Zeit doch erwarten können, da muss nicht jeder Fehlpost gemeldet werden.


----------



## Homer4 (14. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Fehlpost


Die letzte Aktion war keine Ansammlung an Fehlposts. Das war 100% bewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Die letzte Aktion war keine Ansammlung an Fehlposts. Das war 100% bewusst.


Ja mei. 
Ich hatte Wochenende. Wie viele Posts waren es denn?


----------



## youdontknow (14. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig guter Preis aber findet jemand auch die zugehörige Trinkblase bei Sportokay?


----------



## Maffin_ (14. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Die letzte Aktion war keine Ansammlung an Fehlposts. Das war 100% bewusst.


Also ich hatte ausversehen auf die frage nach den Pedalen im falschen thread geantwortet.
Das geht einfach schnell.
wer hat schon immer auf dem schirm ob er gerade im einen oder andere faden zu dem selben thema mal schnell ne antwort tippt.

Da wird zitieren gerückt getippt und weiter gehts.
passiert 

Dann gibt es leute die sich über diese versehen aufregen und es gibt leute die sich über leute aufregen die sich über versehen aufregen.
Und schon hast du die aktuelle situation.

Ein Aufbau wie ursprünglich von @scylla angedacht hätte das problem nicht.
Es wäre wie bei Mydealz mit kommentarfeld unter den deals.


----------



## Babaj (14. November 2022)

JSP80 schrieb:


> Leatt 3D Airfit wieder günstig in L/XL:
> https://www.amazon.de/Leatt-Kurzarm...074-4020-87b1-8c302ec5ea4f&pd_rd_i=B01M66UOPR


Ist das soweit empfehlenswert? Hab mich mit dem Thema Protektionshemden / Shirts noch nicht so auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## Remux (14. November 2022)

Ja.


----------



## fone (14. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Also ich hatte ausversehen auf die frage nach den Pedalen im falschen thread geantwortet.
> Das geht einfach schnell.
> wer hat schon immer auf dem schirm ob er gerade im einen oder andere faden zu dem selben thema mal schnell ne antwort tippt.
> 
> ...


Wir sind hier in einem Forum, wo sich Leute virtuell unterhalten. Da sagt dann einer: "Hey Leute! Ich hab gesehen, bei XY gibts auf YZ Rabatt, falls das jemanden interessiert." So zumindest mein Verständnis. 

Ansonsten kann man es auch gleich by Mydealz im Formular posten.


----------



## Maffin_ (14. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in einem Forum, wo sich Leute virtuell unterhalten


Das ist ja scheinbar das Problem mit dem unterhalten


----------



## fone (14. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Das ist ja scheinbar das Problem mit dem unterhalten


Nur ein Problem für die komischen Leute bzw. Reseller, die eine Anspruchshaltung haben, mit minimalem Aufwand über jedes Schnäppchen informiert werden zu wollen. Und dann eben E-Mail-Benachrichtigungen eingestellt haben.
Und genau die beschweren sich halt lautstark, dass sie in ihrem Business gestört werden.


----------



## kordesh (14. November 2022)

Bitte nicht nochmal alles durchkauen!  🥴


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (14. November 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Bitte nicht nochmal alles durchkauen!  🥴


Vor allem mit den immer gleichen Unterstellungen über vermeintliche Reseller.  Ich mache nie Wiederverkauf und bin trotzdem vom Spam im Thread genervt.


----------



## freetourer (14. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Vor allem mit den immer gleichen Unterstellungen über vermeintliche Reseller.  Ich mache nie Wiederverkauf und bin trotzdem vom Spam im Thread genervt.


Heul leise!


----------



## fone (14. November 2022)

Nochmal: Die Leute, die nicht ständig jammern, sind nicht das Problem.


----------



## Jones_D (14. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die Leute, die nicht ständig jammern, sind nicht das Problem.


Stimmt das Problem sind die Leute, die sich nicht an einfache Regeln halten können und sich dran aufgeilen, dass die Leute sich drüber aufregen.


----------



## fone (14. November 2022)

Was eine verquere Logik.


----------



## goldencore (14. November 2022)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kackboon91 (14. November 2022)

Mein SDU Coil wurde von fahrrad.de nun doch storniert… sehr schade!


----------



## boarderking (14. November 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Stimmt das Problem sind die Leute, die sich nicht an einfache Regeln halten können und sich dran aufgeilen, dass die Leute sich drüber aufregen.



wenn bei mir soche Gefühle aufwallen, geh ich in der Regel Radfahren. Danach ist es meistens schon besser. Sonnst geh ich nochmal Radfahren....


----------



## Flo7 (14. November 2022)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Mein SDU Coil wurde von fahrrad.de nun doch storniert… sehr schade!



Welches Maß war das?


----------



## kackboon91 (14. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Welches Maß war das?


210x55

Wenn jemand einen hat den er doch nicht braucht: ich hab großes Interesse!


----------



## Fluhbike (14. November 2022)

https://cyclewerx.bikede.de/s?query=genius  kennt den shop wer?


----------



## davez (14. November 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> https://cyclewerx.bikede.de/s?query=genius  kennt den shop wer?


Nur den Offline Laden, den gibt es wirklich.


----------



## Phillip (14. November 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> https://cyclewerx.bikede.de/s?query=genius  kennt den shop wer?



Wenn die Kontaktdaten mit dem Laden hier in Köln übereinstimmen… der Laden ist 1a. Gute Auswahl, fähige Leute. Aber auch Apothekerpreise da vorwiegend Edelzeugs.


----------



## Fluhbike (14. November 2022)

die angebote finde ich nicht schlecht auf das alte genius


----------



## Phillip (14. November 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> die angebote finde ich nicht schlecht auf das alte genius



Na dann schlag zu. Ich bin immer gerne dort.


----------



## fone (14. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Vor allem mit den immer gleichen Unterstellungen über vermeintliche Reseller.  Ich mache nie Wiederverkauf und bin trotzdem vom Spam im Thread genervt.


Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, warum ich immer wieder was dazu schreiben muss, ist vermutlich ähnlich wie bei denjenigen, die die Angry-Smilies verteilen. Dabei betrifft es mich eh nur indirekt, ich poste ja keine Schnäppchen (mehr).

Grundsätzlich finde/fände ich Rückfragen zu einem Angebot teilweise hilfreich bzw. ein paar "Hintergrundinformationen" können manchmal nicht schaden.

Und jetzt versuche ich mich da wieder raus zu halten. 
Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (14. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde/fände ich Rückfragen zu einem Angebot teilweise hilfreich bzw. ein paar "Hintergrundinformationen" können manchmal nicht schaden.


Total richtig. Aber das Zitat in den laber thread zu packen, wo ist da jetzt das Problem, wenn man weiß, das es zwei getrennte Themen gibt?
Hilfe bekommst du so oder so


----------



## Orby (14. November 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Ist das soweit empfehlenswert? Hab mich mit dem Thema Protektionshemden / Shirts noch nicht so auseinandergesetzt.


Muss man mögen und wollen. Hab diverse Level 2 Rückenprotektoren probiert, war mir zu viel Ritterrüstung. Hatte auch mal so ein massives Shirt, war nichts für mich. Hab nun Level 1, IXS Flow Vest und entweder die leichten Flow Knie und beim Shuttle Carve Knie mit Flow Ellbogen. 
Lieber einen leichten Schutz den man gerne trägt, als viel Schutz den man dann nicht nimmt. Subjektiv hab ich immer Angst mich bei theoretisch "leichten Sachen" die man kennt und denkt es könnte nichts passieren, auf die Fresse zu legen.


----------



## freetourer (14. November 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Muss man mögen und wollen. Hab diverse Level 2 Rückenprotektoren probiert, war mir zu viel Ritterrüstung. Hatte auch mal so ein massives Shirt, war nichts für mich. Hab nun Level 1, IXS Flow Vest und entweder die leichten Flow Knie und beim Shuttle Carve Knie mit Flow Ellbogen.
> Lieber einen leichten Schutz den man gerne trägt, als viel Schutz den man dann nicht nimmt. Subjektiv hab ich immer Angst mich bei theoretisch "leichten Sachen" die man kennt und denkt es könnte nichts passieren, auf die Fresse zu legen.



Interessant.

Ich würde ja immer darauf achten einen Level 2 Protektor zu tragen - die Kräfte, die auf einen Körper einwirken sind bei einem Level 2 Protektor ein gutes Stück geringer als bei Level 1.

Und gerade bei der Wirbelsäule kann der Unterschied evtl. entscheidend sein.

Ein gut sitzender Level 2 Protektor-Schaum stört mMn auch kaum mehr als ein Level 1 Protektor.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (14. November 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Ist das soweit empfehlenswert? Hab mich mit dem Thema Protektionshemden / Shirts noch nicht so auseinandergesetzt.


Ich hab den jetzt seit 2019 und bin sehr zufrieden damit, habs mittlerweile auch für Endurotouren an, ok ist jetzt eher etwas kühler, daher passts grad ganz gut, wärmt auch ein bisschen😂
Fühle mich ohne den so nackt beim Biken.
Hau es auch nach 1-2x Tragen in die Waschmaschine ohne dass ich die Einsätze raus nehm, hält tadellos.
Glaub ich kauf mir zu so einem Preis jetzt einen 2.


----------



## Orby (14. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Interessant.
> 
> Ich würde ja immer darauf achten einen Level 2 Protektor zu tragen - die Kräfte, die auf einen Körper einwirken sind bei einem Level 2 Protektor ein gutes Stück geringer als bei Level 1.
> 
> ...


Ich hätte ja gerne einen Level 2 genommen, aber das Feeling hat mich abgeschreckt. Ich persönlich neige ja schnell zum Schwitzen, da schreckt mich sowas ab. Hab mal hier meine Vergleich geschrieben. 

Hab dieses Jahr einige Runden bei 30°C und mehr gedreht, bis zu 1.400hm, hätte da echt keinen schweren Protektor gewollt. Hab sogar am ersten 500hm Uphill das Shirt in den HipBag für besseres Klima. 
Ich trage auch immer ein extrem dünnes funktionales Unterhemd darunter. 

Diesen Herbst hab ich in Finale erst im Shuttle gemerkt, dass ich die IXS Flow Weste vergessen hatte. Ich merke die zwischenzeitlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (14. November 2022)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Suche noch Ellbogenschoner und finde es auch angenehmer, wenn sie sich unauffällig tragen, sprich man damit auch längere Touren fahren kann, ohne dass man zu sehr schwitzt, es reibt oder sonst wie lästig wird.

Die von Orby genannten iXS Flow Evo+ hab ich jetzt auf dem Schirm. Gibt es sonst noch Empfehlungen?
Für die Knie hab ich auch "nur" Fox Enduro D3O Schoner. Finde ich voll ok bisher.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (14. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Suche noch Ellbogenschoner und finde es auch angenehmer, wenn sie sich unauffällig tragen, sprich man damit auch längere Touren fahren kann, ohne dass man zu sehr schwitzt, es reibt oder sonst wie lästig wird.
> 
> Die von Orby genannten iXS Flow Evo+ hab ich jetzt auf dem Schirm. Gibt es sonst noch Empfehlungen?
> Für die Knie hab ich auch "nur" Fox Enduro D3O Schoner. Finde ich voll ok bisher.


Habe die hier fürs "touren"








						Fox Ellbogenprotektoren Enduro L black grey, 29,99 €
					

Zum Gipfel hinauf zu climben, um endlich deine Abfahrt genießen zu können, ist nicht immer eine Option, aber manchmal muss man sich es eben verdienen Die Ellbog




					www.jonito.com
				



tragen sich sehr unauffällig


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (14. November 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Habe die hier fürs "touren"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke! Wie fallen die aus? Das Pendent für die Knie hab ich in S genommen, da ausgeprägter Storch, passt soweit auch, aber das ist beim Ausziehen, gerade wenn verschwitzt schon immer eine mittelgroße Operation. 1,80m, lange, aber dünne Arme/Beine?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (14. November 2022)

Ich trage eigentlich immer XL am Knie und L am Ellenbogen. 
M würde wahrscheinlich auch gehen für einen Lulatsch mit Trommelstockarmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (14. November 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> SQlab 3Ox mit -60% bei fahrrad.de mit Code Outlet60:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist denn bitte „E-Performance“? 🤣 Darf der an einem MTB gefahren werden? Manchmal habe ich echt das Gefühl, die nehmen was in den Marketingabteilungen 😂


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (14. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte „E-Performance“? 🤣 Darf der an einem MTB gefahren werden? Manchmal habe ich echt das Gefühl, die nehmen was in den Marketingabteilungen 😂


Cocaine is a hell of a drug!


----------



## freetourer (14. November 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gerne einen Level 2 genommen, aber das Feeling hat mich abgeschreckt. Ich persönlich neige ja schnell zum Schwitzen, da schreckt mich sowas ab. Hab mal hier meine Vergleich geschrieben.
> 
> ...


Verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Die Fläche ist ja im Zweifel gleich - unter einem Level 2 schwitzt Du dann genau so wie unter einem Level 1.

Meinen Level 2 merke ich auch nicht sobald der Protektor etwas Körperwärme angenommen und dadurch flexibler geworden ist.

Oder meinst Du mit Level 2 etwa Protektoren aus Hartplastik?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (14. November 2022)

Ich hätte ja auch lieber Level2 gehabt, aber bei der Leatt Jacke gibts Lvl2 nur in Verbindung mit den Ellbogenschonern, das wollte ich nicht
Alternative würds lvl2 noch ohne Schulterprotektoren geben, wollte ich auch nicht.
Und die Leatt Jacke war die angenehmste von denen die ich damals zum probieren zu Hause hatte.

Alles kompromisse😩


----------



## freetourer (14. November 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Alles kompromisse😩


Sowieso



Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja auch lieber Level2 gehabt, aber bei der Leatt Jacke gibts Lvl2 nur in Verbindung mit den Ellbogenschonern, das wollte ich nicht
> Alternative würds lvl2 noch ohne Schulterprotektoren geben, wollte ich auch nicht.
> Und die Leatt Jacke war die angenehmste von denen die ich damals zum probieren zu Hause hatte.
> 
> Alles kompromisse😩


Kauf Dir doch einfach eine SAS - Tec Level 2 Rückenplatte und schneide sie passend zurecht.


----------



## Fabeymer (14. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte „E-Performance“? 🤣 Darf der an einem MTB gefahren werden? Manchmal habe ich echt das Gefühl, die nehmen was in den Marketingabteilungen 😂











						Agentur Boomer auf Instagram: "Zaubersalz zahlt sich nicht von alleine"
					

Agentur Boomer hat einen Beitrag auf Instagram geteilt: „Zaubersalz zahlt sich nicht von alleine“. Folge seinem/ihrem Konto, um alle 2322 Beiträge zu sehen.




					www.instagram.com
				






NeoRC schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man den zusätzlich komoot Rabatt?
> Danke



Komoot Premium Zugang kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedaldancer (14. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sowieso
> 
> 
> Kauf Dir doch einfach eine SAS - Tec Level 2 Rückenplatte und schneide sie passend zurecht.


Der Tip is doch gar net schlecht, wenn man das so tauschen kann... ich hab schon mal überlegt eine SAS Tec Platte zu kaufen und einen Schienbeinschoner draus zu machen, der nicht zu kurz is und man dann im Zweifel schön die freie Stelle erwischt.


----------



## T_N_T (14. November 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Der Tip is doch gar net schlecht, wenn man das so tauschen kann... ich hab schon mal überlegt eine SAS Tec Platte zu kaufen und einen Schienbeinschoner draus zu machen, der nicht zu kurz is und man dann im Zweifel schön die freie Stelle erwischt.








						Rücken-Protektoren | SAS-TEC Protektoren
					






					www.sas-tec.de


----------



## Pedaldancer (14. November 2022)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Rücken-Protektoren | SAS-TEC Protektoren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo kenn ich. Ich würde eher Plattenware kaufen, gibt's da ja auch.. vielleicht nächstes Frühjahr  👍


----------



## fone (15. November 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Der Tip is doch gar net schlecht, wenn man das so tauschen kann... ich hab schon mal überlegt eine SAS Tec Platte zu kaufen und einen Schienbeinschoner draus zu machen, der nicht zu kurz is und man dann im Zweifel schön die freie Stelle erwischt.


Der Tipp ist gut.
Ich hab für meine 661 Evo-Weste auch einen Sas-Tec-Protektor auf E-Bay gekauft, um die dünne D3o-Variante zu ersetzen, falls mir danach wäre. Gab eine fast passende Version, 5-10cm in der Länge abnehmen und alles fein.

Vorher bin ich immer ein Raceface Flank Shirt nur mit Schulterpolster + Sas-Tec- Oneal Rückeprotektor gefahren.

Dainese Gladiator oder 661 Hartplastik-Ritterrüstungen liegen hier auch noch rum, jahrelang gefahren aber spätestens seit ich separate Ellenbogenschoner ausprobiert hatte, wollte ich das nicht mehr. Bei den Ritterrüstungen passt nie alles richtig.


----------



## Sub-Zero (15. November 2022)

Ne einzelne SAS-Tec Rückenplatte gibts bei fahrrad.de gerade für unter 10€. 
Hab mir die mal als Einsatz inden Rucksack geordert.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Bei den Ritterrüstungen passt nie alles richtig.



Dainese hat mir immer perfekt gepaßt. Unglaublich gut. Aber selbst dann bleibt ne Ritterrüstung halt eben jenes, das will man nicht jeden Tag tragen.


----------



## pytek (15. November 2022)

Für Bikepark trage ich Leatt Hybrid, muss man dazu sagen, dass nach ein paar Minuten man die Jacke nicht merkt. Schwitzen tue ich auch. Ist mir lieber als gebrochene Knochen. Beim letztem Sturz war ich froh, dass die Jacke einen ordentlichen Brustprotektor hatte. Für Trails/Touren Leatt Body Airflex.


----------



## fone (15. November 2022)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Dainese hat mir immer perfekt gepaßt. Unglaublich gut. Aber selbst dann bleibt ne Ritterrüstung halt eben jenes, das will man nicht jeden Tag tragen.


Naja, klar ging es, aber rückblickend war der Sitz der Ellenbogenschoner eigentlich ein Witz.
Bei meiner zweiten Gladiator-Jacke hat der Unterarmschoner so schön geschlackert, dass es mir in Whistler nach 1,5 Tagen die Haut durchgescheuert hatte und ich dann Langarm-Shirts drunter tragen musste.
Natürlich bei 35°C. 

Edit: Kann auch die 661 gewesen sein.


----------



## xc9 (15. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> XXLsports
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1585406


Leider nur in Österreich lieferbar,oder gibt's da ne Möglichkeit nach Deutschland?


----------



## harni (15. November 2022)

Shimano BSA Lager MT800 für 68mm Gehäuse. Für 8€  Kann aber mit einer vorhandenen 73mm Kunststoff Distanzhülse auch für 73mm verwendet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (15. November 2022)

xc9 schrieb:


> Leider nur in Österreich lieferbar,oder gibt's da ne Möglichkeit nach Deutschland?


Ist doch eh ausverkauft und bei 349€


----------



## Beckumer (15. November 2022)

Brauche eine neue Sram 12 fach Kette:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1174896.html?gclid=CjwKCAiAjs2bBhACEiwALTBWZev-cI5bW-JbYX6AcRVzOu7oBmU3MItY6gGPMY8fGf6eVSQFUob1VRoCPisQAvD_BwE
		


Guter Deal oder noch bis Black Friday warten?


----------



## xc9 (15. November 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ist doch eh ausverkauft und bei 349€


Die hamm aber immer wieder gute Angebote für magicshine,deswegen meine Frage


----------



## Orby (15. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz.
> 
> Die Fläche ist ja im Zweifel gleich - unter einem Level 2 schwitzt Du dann genau so wie unter einem Level 1.
> 
> ...



Die gesamten Protektorenweste war deutlich massiver. Die Evoc und die Poc hatten einen immensen Gurt um den Rücken den am Bauch verschlossen hast, wie ein Nierengurt am Moped hat es sich angefühlt. Dazu war der Stoff deutlich stabiler und fester. 
Das gesamte System hat einfach ein Gefühl von Ritterrüstung vermittelt.


----------



## Nd-60 (15. November 2022)

xc9 schrieb:


> Leider nur in Österreich lieferbar,oder gibt's da ne Möglichkeit nach Deutschland?


Ja den gibt es.
Google ist dein Freund 

Dafür gibt es dienstleister.
Zb https://www.d-a-packs.at/


----------



## Ozii (15. November 2022)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Brauche eine neue Sram 12 fach Kette:
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1174896.html?gclid=CjwKCAiAjs2bBhACEiwALTBWZev-cI5bW-JbYX6AcRVzOu7oBmU3MItY6gGPMY8fGf6eVSQFUob1VRoCPisQAvD_BwE
> ...


Habe die auch geholt und nirgends günstiger gefunden. Noch nicht verbaut, da ich aktuell je nicht fahren kann. Wird die GX Kette nach 1000km ersetzen, Kettenlehre rutscht einfach durch.


----------



## goldencore (15. November 2022)

Das ist schon ein guter Preis!


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. November 2022)

Beckumer schrieb:


> Brauche eine neue Sram 12 fach Kette:
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1174896.html?gclid=CjwKCAiAjs2bBhACEiwALTBWZev-cI5bW-JbYX6AcRVzOu7oBmU3MItY6gGPMY8fGf6eVSQFUob1VRoCPisQAvD_BwE
> ...


Ich hatte die letztens mal für 36 oder so bei BMO bestellt, als man mehrere Gutscheine anwenden konnte. 
Ansonsten ist der Preis hier glaub ganz gut, falls du eine Kassette auch brauchen kannst, lohnt sich evtl. noch der Blick auf die Verschleißsets aus Kassette und Kette.


----------



## Ozii (15. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die letztens mal für 36 oder so bei BMO bestellt, als man mehrere Gutscheine anwenden konnte.
> Ansonsten ist der Preis hier glaub ganz gut, falls du eine Kassette auch brauchen kannst, lohnt sich evtl. noch der Blick auf die Verschleißsets aus Kassette und Kette.


Finde die Kassetten für SRAM 12 Fach sehr teuer, die GX geht noch.
Aber x01/xx1 ab 280€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (15. November 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Die gesamten Protektorenweste war deutlich massiver. Die Evoc und die Poc hatten einen immensen Gurt um den Rücken den am Bauch verschlossen hast, wie ein Nierengurt am Moped hat es sich angefühlt. Dazu war der Stoff deutlich stabiler und fester.
> Das gesamte System hat einfach ein Gefühl von Ritterrüstung vermittelt.


Verstehe.

Aber das ist ja dann eben unabhängig von der Frage ob Protektor Level 1 oder Level 2.


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Finde die Kassetten für SRAM 12 Fach sehr teuer, die GX geht noch.
> Aber x01/xx1 ab 280€


Definitiv, ich hab mir jetzt auch mal das erste Mal eine x01 gekauft, hoffe die hält dann auch wirklich so viel länger als die GX, dann könnte sich das evtl rechnen.


----------



## goldencore (15. November 2022)

Laut Erfahrungen im SRAM Eagle Thread ist der Unterschied wirklich signifikant.


----------



## Maffin_ (15. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Definitiv, ich hab mir jetzt auch mal das erste Mal eine x01 gekauft, hoffe die hält dann auch wirklich so viel länger als die GX, dann könnte sich das evtl rechnen.





			chainlongevitypg1.pdf


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> chainlongevitypg1.pdf


War tatsächlich auf die Kassette bezogen, aber da verhält es sich ja glaub ähnlich im Vergleich X01 zu GX.


----------



## Maffin_ (15. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> War tatsächlich auf die Kassette bezogen, aber da verhält es sich ja glaub ähnlich im Vergleich X01 zu GX.


Sorry mein fehler.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie es bei kassetten ist.
Kassettenverschleiß hängt auch mit kettenverschleiß zusammen.

Ist also noch schwerer zu testen.
Wenn du z.b. mehrere ketten im wechsel fährst düfte die kassette deutlich mehr KM schaffen als bei wechsel immer bei 0,7% kettenverschleiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Sorry mein fehler.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie es bei kassetten ist.
> Kassettenverschleiß hängt auch mit kettenverschleiß zusammen.
> 
> ...


Diese hier erklärte mir, dass man 12x bereits bei 0,5% tauschen sollte. 11x und kleiner bei 0,7% und Singlespeed bei 1%.





						Birzman Kettenlehre silver online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Schnell und zuverlässig Kettenverschleiß ist nicht offensichtlich, wirkt sich aber negativ auf die Haltbarkeit der Ritzel und Kettenblätter aus, sodass auch diese früher ausgetauscht werden müssen. Mit dem Birzman Chain Wear Indicator kann Kettenverschließ schnell und zuverlässig ermittelt...




					www.hibike.de


----------



## Maffin_ (15. November 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Diese hier erklärte mir, dass man 12x bereits bei 0,5% tauschen sollte


Früher ist schonender für die Kassette. 
Ich Wechsel auch bei 0,5 oder 0,45. 

Du kannst aber auch z.b. 3 Ketten fahren und regelmäßig Durchwechseln.


----------



## MoDingens (15. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Mega - Schnäppchen Day bei Rose:
> 
> http://klick mich hart



Äh ich glaub der Link ist kaputt…


----------



## freetourer (15. November 2022)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Äh ich glaub der Link ist kaputt…


Sorry - habs bearbeitet


----------



## NewK (15. November 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Die gesamten Protektorenweste war deutlich massiver. Die Evoc und die Poc hatten einen immensen Gurt um den Rücken den am Bauch verschlossen hast, wie ein Nierengurt am Moped hat es sich angefühlt. Dazu war der Stoff deutlich stabiler und fester.
> Das gesamte System hat einfach ein Gefühl von Ritterrüstung vermittelt.


Wenn wir gerade dabei sind: ich suche ein Protektorenshirt, also inkl. Schulterprotektoren. Könnt ihr diesbezüglich was empfehlen?
´ne möglichst gute Belüftung und evtl. Rückentaschen wären nice.
Ist die IXS Carve Oberkörper Protektor Trikot oder das TSG Tahoe Pro A 2.0 - Protektorenshirt gut?
Danke.


----------



## youdontknow (15. November 2022)

Ohne Rückentaschen aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## T_N_T (15. November 2022)

NewK schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade dabei sind: ich suche ein Protektorenshirt, also inkl. Schulterprotektoren. Könnt ihr diesbezüglich was empfehlen?
> ´ne möglichst gute Belüftung und evtl. Rückentaschen wären nice.
> Ist die IXS Carve Oberkörper Protektor Trikot oder das TSG Tahoe Pro A 2.0 - Protektorenshirt gut?
> Danke.


Ich persönlich finde das IXS sieht ganz interessant aus. Das TSG macht auf mich keinen so guten Eindruck - muss nicht stimmen.
Das Teil von 100% sieht auch sehr nice aus.
Ich würde hier noch die Enduro-Weste/Jacke von Orthema in den Ring werfen. Teuer aber top. Orthema (aber andere Modelle) fahre/trage ich selbst.

Edith: Orthema ist kein Schnäppchen, aber preiswert, in meinen Augen.


----------



## xc9 (16. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Ja den gibt es.
> Google ist dein Freund
> 
> Dafür gibt es dienstleister.
> Zb https://www.d-a-packs.at/


merci !


----------



## Flo7 (16. November 2022)

Gerade von Bikester eine Mail bekommen->






Funktioniert aber nicht bzw nicht nicht?!


----------



## LTB (16. November 2022)

NewK schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade dabei sind: ich suche ein Protektorenshirt, also inkl. Schulterprotektoren. Könnt ihr diesbezüglich was empfehlen?
> ´ne möglichst gute Belüftung und evtl. Rückentaschen wären nice.
> Ist die IXS Carve Oberkörper Protektor Trikot oder das TSG Tahoe Pro A 2.0 - Protektorenshirt gut?
> Danke.








						Oberkörperprotektor MTB Trail / Enduro / Bikepark
					

Hallöchen liebe Community,  ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Oberkörperprotektor, da demnächst die ersten Bikepark Gänge geplant sind und ich mich einfach gerne schützen möchte. Da ich aus dem schönen NRW komme und quasi zwischen dem Teutoburger Wald und dem Hochsauerlandkreis lebe...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palatinmartin (16. November 2022)

Martin K S schrieb:


> SRAM XG-1275 Eagle Kassette 12-fach - 10-50 Zähne​123,99 €
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standardpreis bei allen Onlinern. Sehe nicht, was daran ein Schnäppchen sein soll.
Ich frage mich manchmal, ob diese Fake-Rabatt-Bepreisung (s. Bild) tatsächlich häufig verfängt und dann hier gepostet wird. Wenn man hingegen den Artikel kurz googelt, sollte man doch recht schnell feststellen, dass das regulärer Online-Preis ist.


----------



## retrogroup (16. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gerade von Bikester eine Mail bekommen->
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1586723
> 
> Funktioniert aber nicht bzw nicht nicht?!


Teilweise gute Angebote. Aber die Artikel während des Checkout (Adresseingabe) wieder aus dem Warenkorb zu "stehlen". Was ein schlechtes System!


----------



## cbtp (16. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gerade von Bikester eine Mail bekommen->
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1586723
> 
> Funktioniert aber nicht bzw nicht nicht?!



Skurril, die haben z.B. hier das Pedal bereits um 48% reduziert, und dann nochmals 70% drauf?
Das kostet dann statt Listenpreis €50 mit dem Rabatt und Code nur 7,80€  
Oder ist das bewusst missverständlich kommuniziert? Der Code geht leider gerade eh nicht ...


----------



## Remux (16. November 2022)

Mittlerweile ist aber fast alles brauchbare schon weg. Zumindest auf Anhieb nichts mehr gefunden abseits der galfer advanced Beläge für 5,40€


----------



## freetourer (16. November 2022)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Standardpreis bei allen Onlinern. Sehe nicht, was daran ein Schnäppchen sein soll.
> Ich frage mich manchmal, ob diese Fake-Rabatt-Bepreisung (s. Bild) tatsächlich häufig verfängt und dann hier gepostet wird. Wenn man hingegen den Artikel kurz googelt, sollte man doch recht schnell feststellen, dass das regulärer Online-Preis ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 1586741



Was soll daran eine Fake - Rabatt - Bepreisung sein?

UVP ungleich Online-Straßenpreis


----------



## ilfer (16. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es offiziell Bikester/ Fahrrad.de und CO minus 70-%!!!!



Rein rechnerisch ab nächsten Freitag dann -100%. Da schlag ich dann zu bei fahrrad.de!


----------



## Flo7 (16. November 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch ab nächsten Freitag dann -100%. Da schlag ich dann zu bei fahrrad.de!



Oder 70% auf alles


----------



## Denni1111 (16. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Funktioniert auch nach meiner Bestellung noch.





philsNN schrieb:


> Tatsächlich. Bestpreis auf ne neue ZEB, hoffe es wird nicht storniert
> 
> Danke dafür



Kurze Info:
Code ging bei mir auch noch. Bestellung wurde aber jetzt storniert, obwohl schon versendet.
Bei DHL steht nun "Es erfolgt eine Rücksendung auf Wunsch des Absenders".


----------



## ilfer (16. November 2022)

Seit wann macht SRAM die Centerlines in 203 mm?  Standard bei SRAM sind 200 mm.
Also aufpassen, nicht blind bestellen - sonst passt es eventuell nicht mit euren montierten PM-Adaptern zusammen!


rohood schrieb:


> Sram Centerline 6 Loch 203 für 15 Taler inkl Versand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (16. November 2022)

Denni1111 schrieb:


> Kurze Info:
> Code ging bei mir auch noch. Bestellung wurde aber jetzt storniert, obwohl schon versendet.
> Bei DHL steht nun "Es erfolgt eine Rücksendung auf Wunsch des Absenders".


Und auch bei mir wurde mit Hinweis auf nicht Verfügbarkeit der Lyrik storniert. Bei beiden... Jetzt sind sie wieder verfügbar, der Code geht aber nicht mehr.


----------



## canttouchme (16. November 2022)

Habe leider eine Sportful Fiandre Pro Jacket in L zu 70€ verpasst, weil ich noch andere Artikel gesucht habe.

Naja, so gut war das Angebot wahrscheinlich auch nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die in der Vergangenheit schon zu 80€ verkauft worden ist..

Immerhin habe ich die Magicshine MS Monteer 3500 mitgenommen.

Darüber freue ich mich sehr..


----------



## mip86 (16. November 2022)

Denni1111 schrieb:


> Kurze Info:
> Code ging bei mir auch noch. Bestellung wurde aber jetzt storniert, obwohl schon versendet.
> Bei DHL steht nun "Es erfolgt eine Rücksendung auf Wunsch des Absenders".


Bei mir das Gleiche. Laut AGB kommt der Kaufvertrag mit Bezahlung der Ware zusammen. Also schon eher fragwürdig das Geschäftsgebahren. Ich werde dort nichts mehr kaufen und den Laden dementsprechend bei thrustedshops bewerten.


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. November 2022)

Um welchen Shop ging's da?


----------



## Onegear (16. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gerade von Bikester eine Mail bekommen->
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1586723
> 
> Funktioniert aber nicht bzw nicht nicht?!



OUTLET60 eingeben und dann geht es mit 70%. 
Hab es grad probiert und bestellt ;-)


----------



## mip86 (16. November 2022)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Um welchen Shop ging's da?


Maciag Offroad (ich mache mal hier weiter um die Gutscheinsuchenden nicht zu nerven)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentZero0 (16. November 2022)

Denni1111 schrieb:


> Kurze Info:
> Code ging bei mir auch noch. Bestellung wurde aber jetzt storniert, obwohl schon versendet.
> Bei DHL steht nun "Es erfolgt eine Rücksendung auf Wunsch des Absenders".


Mal schauen, ob es dann bei mir auch so kommt, aktuell soll die Bestellung morgen kommen und es wurde noch nichts storniert.


MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Um welchen Shop ging's da?


Maciag-Offroad


----------



## philsNN (16. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob es dann bei mir auch so kommt, aktuell soll die Bestellung morgen kommen und es wurde noch nichts storniert.


Hatte eine Zeb Ultimate bestellt. Laut DHL gerade in Zustellung, sollte also geklappt haben bei mir.


----------



## goldencore (16. November 2022)

Das harte und kafkaeske Leben des Schnäppchenjägers: Gestern bei fahrrad.de zum zweiten Mal (dumm genug, Versandkosten und so) den Warenkorb zu 60% vollgestopft. Heute wegen 70% storniert, um 10% günstiger nochmal zu bestellen. Zwei Artikel im Warenkorb waren aber die letzten ihrer Art, so dass ich mir nun quasi selber die Schnäppchen weggekauft habe!


----------



## andi82 (16. November 2022)

harni schrieb:


> Shimano BSA Lager MT800 für 68mm Gehäuse. Für 8€  Kann aber mit einer vorhandenen 73mm Kunststoff Distanzhülse auch für 73mm verwendet werden


Sicher das das passt?
Ich habe gerade auf meinem Lager geschaut (hab noch eines auf Vorrat) da steht explizit 63/73mm

73mm bräuchte ich für die Bikes.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Gewindetiefe und die Hülsen hier einen Unterschied ausmachen!?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. November 2022)

die Tage bei fahhrad.de bei den 50% schwer Schnapper gemacht

Jagwire/Koolstop Magura MT Bremsbeläge fürs Lager
Endura SingleTrack Jacke für  mich

und heute bei 70% nochmal zugeschlagen

KMC 10er kette,
DTSWiss Mehrweckfett
ein paar Lezyne Pumpen für die Buddys
und ne Endura Hummvee Regenjacke für die Frau für 31€


----------



## Fabeymer (16. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Das harte und kafkaeske Leben des Schnäppchenjägers: Gestern bei fahrrad.de zum zweiten Mal (dumm genug, Versandkosten und so) den Warenkorb zu 60% vollgestopft. Heute wegen 70% storniert, um 10% günstiger nochmal zu bestellen. Zwei Artikel im Warenkorb waren aber die letzten ihrer Art, so dass ich mir nun quasi selber die Schnäppchen weggekauft habe!
> Anhang anzeigen 1586812



Ich hab insgesamt dreimal bestellt, einmal zu 50% (am ersten Wochenende), vorgestern zu 60% und heute Morgen nochmal zu 70 %. 
Mich haben die zusätzlichen 10 % bzw. der geringe zeitliche Abstand zur weiteren Reduktion nicht gestört und ich wäre da nicht auf die Idee gekommen, zu stornieren und dann nochmal zu ordern. Das, was ich mir die beiden letzten Male bestellt habe (Schalt- und Bremszugsets, viele Bremsbeläge, Tubeless-Würste, CO2-Kartuschen und so Zeug) sind Dinge, die ich mir - wenn ich von Erfahrungswerten ausgehe - nun wahrscheinlich für die nächsten drei Jahre nicht mehr kaufen muss. Die leg ich mir als Verschleißteile ins Regal und habe Ruhe. 
Bei Bremsbelägen und ähnlichen Teilen frage ich mich eh, warum die so rausgehauen werden. Das sind doch Produkte, die eigentlich nie auslaufen - selbst für 15 Jahre alte Bremsen gibt's ja noch problemlos Beläge. 

Naja, mich freut's - wird ja in naher Zukunft wohl auch nicht billiger, von daher hat man, wenn man auf Vorrat gekauft hat, auf lange Sicht sogar noch mehr gespart als die ohnehin schon sehr, sehr guten Rabatte.


----------



## harni (16. November 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Sicher das das passt?
> Ich habe gerade auf meinem Lager geschaut (hab noch eines auf Vorrat) da steht explizit 63/73mm
> 
> 73mm bräuchte ich für die Bikes.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Gewindetiefe und die Hülsen hier einen Unterschied ausmachen!?


Servus
Ich war auch nicht sicher, hab die bestellten Teile schon da. Es ist da wirklich nur ne kürzere kunststoffhülse und nur eine beilagscheibe dabei. Gewindelänge der aluschalen ist bei beiden Versionen identisch


----------



## andi82 (16. November 2022)

harni schrieb:


> Servus
> Ich war auch nicht sicher, hab die bestellten Teile schon da. Es ist da wirklich nur ne kürzere kunststoffhülse und nur eine beilagscheibe dabei. Gewindelänge der aluschalen ist bei beiden Versionen identisch


TOP Danke!
Dann kann man ja die neuen Schalen nehmen und die Scheiben / Hülse vom alten Lager. Die Teile gehen ja nicht kaputt


----------



## mzonq (16. November 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Bei Bremsbelägen und ähnlichen Teilen frage ich mich eh, warum die so rausgehauen werden. Das sind doch Produkte, die eigentlich nie auslaufen - selbst für 15 Jahre alte Bremsen gibt's ja noch problemlos Beläge.


Fahrrad de (Internet Stores) sitzen hier in Esslingen und machen ihr Lager dicht und geben die Logistik dann an einen Provider.
Ich nehme an ein findiger Controller hat denen ausgerechnet, dass es billiger ist das Zeugs zu verscherbeln und das Lager zu verkleinern als umzulagern....


----------



## Fabeymer (16. November 2022)

mzonq schrieb:


> Fahrrad de (Internet Stores) sitzen hier in Esslingen und machen ihr Lager dicht und geben die Logistik dann an einen Provider.
> Ich nehme an ein findiger Controller hat denen ausgerechnet, dass es billiger ist das Zeugs zu verscherbeln und das Lager zu verkleinern als umzulagern....



Ja, das habe ich mitbekommen mit der Schließung der Logistik, trotzdem finde ich das völlig 🍌.
Aber naja, dafür liegen jetzt bei mir im Lager, sind also quasi billig verscherbelt und umgelagert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (16. November 2022)

Onegear schrieb:


> OUTLET60 eingeben und dann geht es mit 70%.
> Hab es grad probiert und bestellt ;-)



Super vielen Dank – jetzt funktioniert das auch auf Bikester mit 70%


----------



## xlacherx (16. November 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> die Tage bei fahhrad.de bei den 50% schwer Schnapper gemacht
> 
> Jagwire/Koolstop Magura MT Bremsbeläge fürs Lager
> Endura SingleTrack Jacke für  mich
> ...


Ja bei dem Rabatt musste ich jetzt auch mal Kleinkrams für Lager bestellen. 👀


----------



## canttouchme (16. November 2022)

mzonq schrieb:


> Fahrrad de (Internet Stores) sitzen hier in Esslingen und machen ihr Lager dicht und geben die Logistik dann an einen Provider.
> Ich nehme an ein findiger Controller hat denen ausgerechnet, dass es billiger ist das Zeugs zu verscherbeln und das Lager zu verkleinern als umzulagern....


Außerdem ist Cash = King am Ende des Jahres. 
Der Jahresabschluss muss ja schoen aussehen


----------



## maxito (16. November 2022)

aber was die da raushauen, das wird den anderen Händlern sicher wehtun. Dank den Fahrrad.de Aktionen mit bis zu 70% ist mein Radbudget bis Ende des Jahres aufgebraucht.


----------



## xlacherx (16. November 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> aber was die da raushauen, das wird den anderen Händlern sicher wehtun. Dank den Fahrrad.de Aktionen mit bis zu 70% ist mein Radbudget bis Ende des Jahres aufgebraucht.


Nicht nur die... aktuell is es echt schlimm was überall so raus gehauen wird.


----------



## Triturbo (16. November 2022)

Viele Shops haben sich einfach verkalkuliert, die letzten zwei Jahre waren aber auch verrückt. Bin gespannt, wie der schwarze Freitag und der Winter generell wird. Für uns Endkunden sicher keine schlechte Zeit.


----------



## fone (16. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ja bei dem Rabatt musste ich jetzt auch mal Kleinkrams für Lager bestellen. 👀


Aber irgendwie ist nix mehr da, was man brauchen kann. 

Kettennieter, Billig-Sattel, Ersatz-Ersatz-Dämpferpumpe und Turbolito Schläuche in unpassender Größe, damit man die mal gesehen hat, und ein Fläschchen Kettenöl. Fast hätte ich noch nen DTSwiss Freilauf gekauft, aber der geht eh nicht kaputt.

Letztens ein paar Trinkflaschen, die zu 80% zurück gehen und Plastikpedale.

Was kann man denn da sonst noch brauchen?


----------



## Triturbo (16. November 2022)

Bikini für die Freundin macht sich sicher super unter dem Weihnachtsbaum 

Verschiedene Pedale hab ich mir bestellt, Kleinkram und was warmes zum drunterziehen.


----------



## Flo7 (16. November 2022)

Kleine Liste was man so brauchen könnte:









						capgo Orange Line Geräuschschutz für Bremskabel 2m online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

capgo Orange Line Geräuschschutz für Bremskabel 2m +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Zubehör Scheibenbremsen Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				











						DT Swiss Rotor Kit MTB Shimano 12-speed Micro Spline online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

DT Swiss Rotor Kit MTB Shimano 12-speed Micro Spline +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Naben Zubehör Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				











						Stan's NoTubes Felgenband 9m online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Stan's NoTubes Felgenband 9m +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Felgenbänder Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				











						Shimano XTR SM-MA90 Scheibenbremsadapter 203mm schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Shimano XTR SM-MA90 Scheibenbremsadapter 203mm schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Scheibenbremsadapter Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedaldancer (16. November 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Bikini für die Freundin macht sich sicher super unter dem Weihnachtsbaum
> 
> Verschiedene Pedale hab ich mir bestellt, Kleinkram und was warmes zum drunterziehen.


Frauenklamotten in Randgrößen sind noch ziemlich viele da....
Falls ich das noch bekomme. Es kam heute ein Teil der Bestellung, aber nur die high pressure Minipumpe von Lezyne .. ob der Rest noch kommt? In der Bestellung im Account ist noch gar nix auf Status versendet   .


----------



## palatinmartin (16. November 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was soll daran eine Fake - Rabatt - Bepreisung sein?
> 
> UVP ungleich Online-Straßenpreis


Vielleicht ist Fake-Rabatt das falsche Wort. Aber den UVP zahlt doch kein Mensch.
Mein Punkt war im Wesentlichen aber die Verwunderung, warum jemand im Schnäppchenthread Artikel postet, die keine Schnäppchen, sondern marktüblicher Preis. Kommt immer wieder vor und ich frage mich warum...


----------



## fone (16. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Kleine Liste was man so brauchen könnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! Oh! Capgo Schlauch hätte ich gerade eben auch noch mit bestellen können. 
Gar nicht gesehen, aber ich hab zum Glück noch was übrig.


----------



## fone (16. November 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Frauenklamotten in Randgrößen sind noch ziemlich viele da....


Ja, wer's mag. Ich lass das für euch da.


----------



## xlacherx (16. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie ist nix mehr da, was man brauchen kann.
> 
> Kettennieter, Billig-Sattel, Ersatz-Ersatz-Dämpferpumpe und Turbolito Schläuche in unpassender Größe, damit man die mal gesehen hat, und ein Fläschchen Kettenöl. Fast hätte ich noch nen DTSwiss Freilauf gekauft, aber der geht eh nicht kaputt.
> 
> ...


Tubeless Ventile, Auffüllset für das stans tubeless repair Kit, Folie für den Rahmen der vielleicht irgendwann mal
ankommt, Shimano cleats und ne Glocke für die Prinzessin 

Aber ja, teiletechnisch is das gute zeug schon lang weg


----------



## ma1208 (16. November 2022)

Ich habe noch das Parktool-Kettenschloss-Werkzeug und ein Satz Tannus Armour geordert. Für den Preis nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (16. November 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> aber was die da raushauen, das wird den anderen Händlern sicher wehtun. Dank den Fahrrad.de Aktionen mit bis zu 70% ist mein Radbudget bis Ende des Jahres aufgebraucht.


Deswegen setz ich mir erst gar kein Limit 😂😂


Triturbo schrieb:


> Viele Shops haben sich einfach verkalkuliert, die letzten zwei Jahre waren aber auch verrückt. Bin gespannt, wie der schwarze Freitag und der Winter generell wird. Für uns Endkunden sicher keine schlechte Zeit.


Ich würde das gar nicht mal so "verkalkuliert" nennen.
Die Zeiten sind eben anders. Nebenkosten steigen, Inflation das es nur so kracht.... Die Leute halten das Geld eher zusammen, was auch richtig ist.
Aber gebundenes Kapital ist totes Kapital, daher raus damit. Auch negativer Umsatz ist Umsatz 

Aber ich habe zwei Lei*t*sätze oder Lei*d*sätze 😭😂
*Der Gewinn liegt im Einkauf... & Haben ist besser als brauchen*



fone schrieb:


> Ah! Oh! Capgo Schlauch hätte ich gerade eben auch noch mit bestellen können.
> Gar nicht gesehen, aber ich hab zum Glück noch was übrig.


Achtung:
Die Capgo Teile gehen super schnell kaputt. Schon wenn man sie schief anschaut!
Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Jagwire Teilen gemacht. Da liegen WELTEN dazwischen!


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (16. November 2022)

Ich denke, dass viele Hersteller und Händler in den Zeiten, als vieles nicht verfügbar war und die Lieferzeiten nicht kalkulierbar waren doppelt und dreifach bestellt haben und das ist das Zeug, was jetzt den Markt flutet.
Daher wird momentan auch soviel OEM-Ware zum Schnapperpreis rausgehauen.


----------



## Triturbo (16. November 2022)

Davon bin ich auch überzeugt. John Burke (Trek CEO) hat vor ~6 Monaten auch schon seine Händler gewarnt, dass nach jedem Hoch ein Tief kommen wird und man darauf eingestellt sein muss.


----------



## aibeekey (16. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass viele Hersteller und Händler [...] doppelt und dreifach bestellt haben [...]



Du meinst die Händler haben so bestellt, wie die User hier drin bei RCZ und dann nach 6+ Monaten kamen Lieferungen, an deren Bestellung sie sich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern konnten? 🤔


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (16. November 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Du meinst die Händler haben so bestellt, wie die User hier drin bei RCZ und dann nach 6+ Monaten kamen Lieferungen, an deren Bestellung sie sich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern konnten? 🤔


Genau so  🙈  😇  😂


----------



## makko1083 (16. November 2022)

Mir hat Fahrrad.de gerade meinen Bestellung vom 11.11. mit POC Tectal für 38,80€ und silbernem Race Face Turbine Vorbau für 32,80€ storniert.
Diese 🐷e! ☹️


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (16. November 2022)

makko1083 schrieb:


> Mir hat Fahrrad.de gerade meinen Bestellung vom 11.11. mit POC Tectal für 38,80€ und silbernem Race Face Turbine Vorbau für 32,80€ storniert.
> Diese 🐷e! ☹️


Dafür haben sie mir die letzte vorrätige Rotor 2Inpower MTB PM Kurbel, die ich in den Warenkorb gelegt habe und bis zur endgültigen Bestellung noch ewig rumgemacht habe heute geliefert  🤷‍♀️


----------



## fone (16. November 2022)

Da muss man echt auf Mydealz lesen, dass es ein GX 11-fach Schaltwerk im Angebot gibt. Warum bin ich überhaupt noch hier... 

Dann eben nochmal bestellen. Ich unterstütze Internetstores zusätzlich durch meine Portozahlungen (der Rucksack von Campz geht wohl zurück).

Mydealz.de kann ich übrigens für Bike-Schnäppchen empfehlen, übersichtlich und kein unnötiges Gelaber dazwischen. Perfekt für alle, die ohne viel Aufwand tolle Schnäppchen machen wollen.

Edit 12:

Kommen demnächst eigentlich noch ordentliche Rabatte im Outddorbereich?


----------



## fone (16. November 2022)

andi82 schrieb:


> Achtung:
> Die Capgo Teile gehen super schnell kaputt. Schon wenn man sie schief anschaut!
> Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Jagwire Teilen gemacht. Da liegen WELTEN dazwischen!


Beim Einsatz oder beim Montieren?


----------



## bobons (16. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Kommen demnächst eigentlich noch ordentliche Rabatte im Outddorbereich?



Campz.de gehört auch zu Internetstores. Die Sind aktuell bei 20% Rabatt: https://www.campz.de/outlet-sale/

In ca. 10 Tagen sollten die auch bei 70% gelandet sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (16. November 2022)

maxito schrieb:


> aber was die da raushauen, das wird den anderen Händlern sicher wehtun.


Mir taten die letzten 2 Jahre weh- hat keinen Händler gestört. 
Ausgelacht wurde ich wegen meiner Nachfrage nach einem Rad, insofern ein auf die Rabattschlacht.


----------



## AgentZero0 (16. November 2022)

philsNN schrieb:


> Hatte eine Zeb Ultimate bestellt. Laut DHL gerade in Zustellung, sollte also geklappt haben bei mir.


Lyrik kam auch heute.


----------



## Pedaldancer (16. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ja, wer's mag. Ich lass das für euch da.


Soll auch Frauen geben die Radfahren.... nur weil du damit nix anfangen kannst.....


----------



## boarderking (16. November 2022)

mein Problem ist, dass ich bei den anderen Händlern beim Suchen in den Angeboten auch schon anfange mal 7- durch 10 zu denken....


----------



## boarderking (16. November 2022)

mip86 schrieb:


> Bei mir das Gleiche. Laut AGB kommt der Kaufvertrag mit Bezahlung der Ware zusammen. Also schon eher fragwürdig das Geschäftsgebahren. Ich werde dort nichts mehr kaufen und den Laden dementsprechend bei thrustedshops bewerten.


man sollte wissen, ob in den Bedingungen des "Best Friends" Gutschein nicht vielleicht sowas wie: Weitergabe nicht gestattet gestanden hat.....
Ihr seid ja jetzt auf jeden Fall keine besten Freunde mehr

Bisher kann ich bei Maciag Offroad auf jeden Fall nur gutes berichten mit fairen Preisen.


----------



## andi82 (16. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Beim Einsatz oder beim Montieren?


beim montieren.


----------



## philsNN (16. November 2022)

philsNN schrieb:


> Hatte eine Zeb Ultimate bestellt. Laut DHL gerade in Zustellung, sollte also geklappt haben bei mir.


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
Gabel kam heute an, jedoch keinerlei Zubehör dabei. Weder Fender, noch Tokens oder Gabelkralle. Ebenfalls der Kunststoffhalter der normal an der Steckachse befestigt ist fehlt.

Dazu Ölschmierer und zwei fette Macken an der Gabelbrücke und Aufkleber lösen sich teilweise ab.
Sieht für mich aus, als wäre die schon mal ausgepackt gewesen..


----------



## mip86 (16. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> man sollte wissen, ob in den Bedingungen des "Best Friends" Gutschein nicht vielleicht sowas wie: Weitergabe nicht gestattet gestanden hat.....
> Ihr seid ja jetzt auf jeden Fall keine besten Freunde mehr
> 
> Bisher kann ich bei Maciag Offroad auf jeden Fall nur gutes berichten mit fairen Preisen.


Wo sind da faire Preise? Ohne Gutschein macht dort selten etwas Sinn zu bestellen. Eine Bestpreisanfrage wurde auch abgelehnt und das mit falschen Argumenten. Wenn man als Verkäufer einen Fehler macht gibt es auch andere Mittel und Wege sich mit dem Käufer zu einigen. Oder man weiß eben wie man die Kunden los wird. Und wenn ich mir selbst schärfere AGB‘s auferlege als es der Gesetzestext verlangt, muss ich mit sowas leben.


----------



## AgentZero0 (16. November 2022)

philsNN schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
> Gabel kam heute an, jedoch keinerlei Zubehör dabei. Weder Fender, noch Tokens oder Gabelkralle. Ebenfalls der Kunststoffhalter der normal an der Steckachse befestigt ist fehlt.
> 
> Dazu Ölschmierer und zwei fette Macken an der Gabelbrücke und Aufkleber lösen sich teilweise ab.
> Sieht für mich aus, als wäre die schon mal ausgepackt gewesen..


Bei mir scheint alles zu passen, Zubehör alles dabei und soweit auch keine Gebrauchsspuren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (16. November 2022)

Meine erste Bestellung bei Maciag lief super. Der Preis für den IXS Helm war top und die Abwicklung super schnell.


----------



## mip86 (16. November 2022)

harni schrieb:


> Meine erste Bestellung bei Maciag lief super. Der Preis für den IXS Helm war top und die Abwicklung super schnell.


Ob ein Laden wirklich gut ist merkst du an der Reaktion bei Problemen und nicht wenn alles glatt läuft.


----------



## ilfer (16. November 2022)

Coole Sachen die man bei fahrrad.de mit 70% Rabatt bestellen kann:

1000 ml Rock Shox Gabelöl für 7,80 Euro








						RockShox Pike Gabelöl 0W-30 online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

RockShox Pike Gabelöl 0W-30 +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Schmiermittel Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Die guten Lezyne Power Lever XL für nur 1,49 Euro








						Lezyne Power Lever XL Reifenheber gelb online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Lezyne Power Lever XL Reifenheber gelb +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Reifenheber Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Lezyne Classic Tubeless Kit für 2,99 Euro








						Lezyne Classic Tubeless Kit online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Lezyne Classic Tubeless Kit +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Pannenschutz & Reifendichtmittel Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Sub-Zero (16. November 2022)

Wenn man mal alle Kategorien durch klickt, findet man immer noch viele sehr gute Schnäppchen bei fahrrad.de


----------



## goldencore (16. November 2022)

1l Gabelöl hatte ich auch überlegt, aber da pro Service ja nur 20ml in eine Lyrik muss, dachte ich, dass da meine nicht vorhandenen Enkel noch über Reste fluchen würden und habe es bei 2*120ml belassen.


----------



## ilfer (16. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> 1l Gabelöl hatte ich auch überlegt, aber da pro Service ja nur 20ml in eine Lyrik muss, dachte ich, dass da meine nicht vorhandenen Enkel noch über Reste fluchen würden und habe es bei 2*120ml belassen.


Ich mach auch öfter mal Gabel-Service im Freundeskreis, da kann ich das gut gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mailo23 (16. November 2022)

SCHWALBE Aerothan MTB+ Schlauch 62-75/584 online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

SCHWALBE Aerothan MTB+ Schlauch 62-75/584 +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Schläuche Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




27,5" für 9€


----------



## boarderking (16. November 2022)

mip86 schrieb:


> Eine Bestpreisanfrage wurde auch abgelehnt und das mit falschen Argumenten.



aha, die kennen dich also schon....
...und du kommst mit einem "*Freundschafts-Rabatt " *nicht weiter? 

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Schnäppchenjagd macht Spaß und kann durchaus den ein oder anderen Wunsch möglich machen, den man sich sonnst nicht (so schnell) erfüllen könnte. Aber wir sind hier nicht im Krieg- die Shops müssen ebenso ihre Mitarbeiter bezahlen und wollen ebenfalls eine Kleinigkeit über behalten. Lücken im (Gutschein-)System zu nutzen ist m.E. auch legitim. Aber wenn es dann mal nicht klappt, sollte man auch mal einfach die klappe halten (so quasi als fairer Verlierer)*. *Sonnst gibt es entweder irgendwann keine Gutscheine mehr oder nur noch so Lotterieanbieter wie RCZ. Wenn sich der Kundendienst dann noch stundenlang mit dem Kunden "im Recht" rum ärgern darf, wird es richtig teuer....  Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.
Alternativ kannst du ja den Shop auf Auslieferung der Ware verklagen


----------



## boarderking (16. November 2022)

Schubladenfund..


----------



## wartool (17. November 2022)

Falls hier wer einen Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil (evtl auch air) in 230x60, oder 65 übrig hat würde ich mich über eine PM freuen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (17. November 2022)

h0tte schrieb:


> habe diesen Monat soviel Geld wie nie ausgegeben, und der BlackFriday kommt erst noch


Da kann ich zustimmen....alleine mit den bisher 4 Bestellungen bei Fahrrad.de seit der Outlet-Aktion 🤭


----------



## xrated (17. November 2022)

Die letzte Bestellung bei fahrrad mit 60% kam mich teurer als bei anderen Shops weil ich ausser dem HG Abzieher alles zurückgeschickt habe und dann Porto übrig blieb   

Bin mal gespannt wieviel Rabatt es bei campz gibt


----------



## ehrles8 (17. November 2022)

70% bei Campz und ich bin endgültig pleite 😵!

Funktionieren die Retouren bei Fahrrad.de zuverlässig? Falls die Radklamotten nicht passen...


----------



## AgentZero0 (17. November 2022)

h0tte schrieb:


> habe diesen Monat soviel Geld wie nie ausgegeben, und der BlackFriday kommt erst noch


The sky is the limit!
🙌


----------



## DaMoasta (17. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> 70% bei Campz und ich bin endgültig pleite 😵!


Glaube da geht's mir ähnlich. Sind heute aber noch bei 20%


----------



## seven21 (17. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> 70% bei Campz und ich bin endgültig pleite 😵!
> 
> Funktionieren die Retouren bei Fahrrad.de zuverlässig? Falls die Radklamotten nicht passen...


Zum Glück bin ich ab Sonntag 6 Wochen in Thailand, kann nicht mal mehr den BlackFriday mitnehmen. Die einzige Krise auf meinem Konto ist aktuell die Rabattschlacht und nicht Gas oder Strom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (17. November 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Die letzte Bestellung bei fahrrad mit 60% kam mich teurer als bei anderen Shops weil ich ausser dem HG Abzieher alles zurückgeschickt habe und dann Porto übrig blieb
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wieviel Rabatt es bei campz gibt


Anfänger, wer nicht über der versandkostenfrei-Grenze bestellt...


----------



## Epictetus (17. November 2022)

Wie bereitet man Fahrradteile zum Verzehr zu? Frage für einen Freund, der zu viel ausgegeben und jetzt Hunger hat.


----------



## Bernd86 (17. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich warte nur drauf dass das wieder auf eBay Kleinanzeigen landet 🤣


Nene, das bleibt schön bei mir 😎


----------



## Rick7 (17. November 2022)

Hey Leute,

falls jemand den WTB Volt TITAN Sattel in 142 mm bestellt hat und ihn doch nicht haben will. 
Ich hätte den gerne gehabt, war aber leider zu langsam - würde den also abnehmen  

Cheers


----------



## T_N_T (17. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Funktionieren die Retouren bei Fahrrad.de zuverlässig? Falls die Radklamotten nicht passen...


Bei mir ja (2 Rücksendungen).


----------



## Coues (17. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Funktionieren die Retouren bei Fahrrad.de zuverlässig? Falls die Radklamotten nicht passen...



Bestellung mit 16 Artikeln wurde auf 3 Lieferungen aufgeteilt. Vor 1,5 Wochen gingen 4 Artikel zurück: 1 Paket mit 3 Artikeln, 1 Paket mit einem Artikel. Bei beiden habe ich ne Eingangsbestätigugn der Retour, bei dem mit 3 Artikeln wurde mir auch die Retourenbearbeitung der 3 Artikel per Mail bestätigt, aber nur 2 online bei der Bestellung als Retour aufgeführt und daher auch nur von diesen beiden der Kaufpreis zurück gezahlt (bei dem 3. Artikel musste ich über den Support gehen um das geld zu erhalten). Von der anderen Retour habe ich noch keine Bearbeitungsmail erhalten.
Also am Besten die Retouren im Auge behalten.


----------



## nosaint77 (17. November 2022)

Ich bin richtig stolz auf euch und das ihr jetzt schon euer Geld verbraten habt. Ein paar Konkurrenten weniger in der kommende Woche ;-)


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (17. November 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ich bin richtig stolz auf euch und das ihr jetzt schon euer Geld verbraten habt. Ein paar Konkurrenten weniger in der kommende Woche ;-)


Du hast nicht die geringste Ahnung...




😱


----------



## youdontknow (17. November 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Super schnapper bei Komking, diverse Bremsscheiben extrem reduziert. Mindestabnahme 2 Stück - bei dem Preis aber relativ egal
> 
> Sram Centerline 6-Loch Bremsscheibe 180mm und 200mm | OEM 6,90€ statt 49€
> 
> ...


Funktioniert ja super deren Webshop, nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (17. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Du hast nicht die geringste Ahnung...
> 😱



Nächstes Jahr im neu geschaffenen Schnäppchenpokal (Sponsor idealo.de) kannst du dann dein Können unter Beweis stellen


----------



## michael66 (17. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> 70% bei Campz und ich bin endgültig pleite 😵!
> 
> Funktionieren die Retouren bei Fahrrad.de zuverlässig? Falls die Radklamotten nicht passen...


Das gab bei mir schon mal Probleme und hat sehr lange gedauert,aber bei den Angeboten ist das wohl zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## canttouchme (17. November 2022)

In 2,5h Stunden beginnen die Black Bike Deals bei Fahrrad XXL. 

Muss ich mir Sorgen um meinen Dispo machen? 🤠


----------



## DJTornado (17. November 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> In 2,5h Stunden beginnen die Black Bike Deals bei Fahrrad XXL.
> 
> Muss ich mir Sorgen um meinen Dispo machen? 🤠


Warte lieber noch ein paar Tage, dann gibt es die 100% bei Fahrrad.de


----------



## Detritus667 (17. November 2022)

Kurze Frage:

gigasport auch bei kompletten Rädern „seriös“ bzw. zuverlässig?

Kauf läuft auf Rechnung, Bestellbestätigung ist auch eingetroffen - war wohl auch das letzte in der Größe - aber der Preis war fast schon zu gut.

Nicht das da morgen dann noch der Storno eintrudelt…

(Geht um ein schlichtes Brot&Butter Straßen MTB als Schulrad für den Junior.)


----------



## Detritus667 (17. November 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> In 2,5h Stunden beginnen die Black Bike Deals bei Fahrrad XXL.
> 
> Muss ich mir Sorgen um meinen Dispo machen? 🤠



Als NL Abonnent bekommt man das jetzt schon angezeigt - suchst Du was bestimmtes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canttouchme (17. November 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Als NL Abonnent bekommt man das jetzt schon angezeigt - suchst Du was bestimmtes?


Gibt es da einen Trick? Sind die besonders gekennzeichnet?

Habe mich vorhin auch zum NL angemeldet.


----------



## Remux (17. November 2022)

Sehe da nicht wirklich was interessantes


----------



## metalbks (17. November 2022)

Ein Bronson MX ist drin mit 20%. Grösse M.


----------



## canttouchme (17. November 2022)

Habe keine Email bekommen, liegt wohl daran, dass ich mich zu spät angemeldet habe.

Gibt's was zu den Garmin Fenix Uhren?


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Sehe da nicht wirklich was interessantes
> Anhang anzeigen 1587512


Nicht mal ein Haibike 😢


----------



## teatimetom (17. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Wenn man mal alle Kategorien durch klickt, findet man immer noch viele sehr gute Schnäppchen bei fahrrad.de


Das sind 70 Seiten mit Outlet 70. Ihr seit alle süchtig 😂😂


----------



## Detritus667 (17. November 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> Habe keine Email bekommen, liegt wohl daran, dass ich mich zu spät angemeldet habe.
> 
> Gibt's was zu den Garmin Fenix Uhren?


----------



## Walkerk (17. November 2022)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Das sind 70 Seiten mit Outlet 70. Ihr seit alle süchtig 😂😂


Wer nicht will der hat schon 🤷


----------



## nosaint77 (17. November 2022)

Es lohnt sich 70 Seiten durchzuwühlen... bin dabei auf 2 Kettenblätter von je 1x absoluteblack und Q-Ring für meine FSA Road Kurbel gestoßen, die zusammen schmale 40€ gekostet haben . Jetzt muss ich nur noch genug Kilometer schruppen, damit die derzeitigen Kettenblätter fällig werden


----------



## esmirald_h (18. November 2022)

OUTLET70 ist kein gültiger Coupon.😪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (18. November 2022)

Der Wunsch mit Campz is wohl auch hinfällig =) 





						Outlet Sale
					

Outlet Sale | campz.de




					www.campz.de


----------



## Walkerk (18. November 2022)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> OUTLET70 ist kein gültiger Coupon.😪


Probier 50 oder 60


----------



## esmirald_h (18. November 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Probier 50 oder 60


habe ich schon auch 80😉


----------



## Walkerk (18. November 2022)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> habe ich schon auch 80😉


Hmmm...
Vielleicht ist der Spaß vorbei 😢


----------



## SuperSpeed (18. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Der Wunsch mit Campz is wohl auch hinfällig =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montigomo (18. November 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Warte lieber noch ein paar Tage, dann gibt es die 100% bei Fahrrad.de


Bei campz schon









						Esbit Thermoflasche 1000ml | campz.de
					

Esbit Thermoflasche 1000ml - günstig kaufen beim Outdoor Profi CAMPZ! | Aktuelle Angebote✔ Produktnews✔ Bewertungen✔ » 30 Tage Rückgaberecht




					www.campz.de
				




-100%


----------



## robzo (18. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Bei campz schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei fast 36.000 Euro UVP für eine Thermoskanne kann man im Preis schon mal ein bisschen runtergehen.


----------



## cbtp (18. November 2022)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Das sind 70 Seiten mit Outlet 70. Ihr seit alle süchtig 😂😂



Wobei der bisschen Aufwand lohnt sich schon für den Eigenbedarf oder Projektaufgabe.


----------



## HabeDEhre (18. November 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Bei fast 36.000 Euro UVP für eine Thermoskanne kann man im Preis schon mal ein bisschen runtergehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1587579


Die haben vielleicht das flüssige Gold das drin war ausgeleert? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (18. November 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Die haben vielleicht das flüssige Gold das drin war ausgeleert? 🤷‍♂️


Ich vermute, sie diente als Umverpackung für geschmuggelte Diamanten und hat nun ausgedient.
Anderswo werden auch gebrauchte Fahrradkartons verkauft.


----------



## Remux (18. November 2022)

Puh endlich ist das Outlet vorbei. Da atmet mein Geldbeutel kurzzeitig auf 😂 wobei 20% bei oneup haben schon einen Tribut in Form eines Lenkers gefordert 🫠


----------



## Rick7 (18. November 2022)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Das sind 70 Seiten mit Outlet 70. Ihr seit alle süchtig 😂😂


Hey Tom, es waren sogar mal 90 Seiten


----------



## makko1083 (18. November 2022)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Das sind 70 Seiten mit Outlet 70. Ihr seit alle süchtig 😂😂


Ja.


----------



## _McLovin (18. November 2022)

OUTLET70 geht noch, hab gerade bestellt. Komischerweise ging es bei mir beim ersten Versuch am Handy auch nicht, aber gerade eben am Rechner ohne Probleme.


----------



## Remux (18. November 2022)

Obacht die Zeb von BD ist eine Mofa Variante sofern man dem Aufkleber auf der Krone trauen kann. Keine Ahnung ob da dann anders geshimmt oder eine stabilere Krone verbaut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (18. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Obacht die Zeb von BD ist eine Mofa Variante sofern man dem Aufkleber auf der Krone trauen kann. Keine Ahnung ob da dann anders geshimmt oder eine stabilere Krone verbaut ist


Hänge mich an die Frage an.

Die Beschreibung bei der E-Variante im Angebot sagt jedenfalls:

*Gabelkrone/-kopf: *63mm
bei den "normalen" nicht-E Varianten:

*Gabelkrone/-kopf: *59mm


----------



## ernmar (18. November 2022)

Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass die Gabel eine DPA Luftkammer hat. Wer fährt denn sowas heute noch.


----------



## SportyBen (18. November 2022)

Ich grätsche hier Mal rein. Mir wurde mein 4 Jahre altes Jeffsy CF 29 geklaut und die Inflation macht es schwer, das adequate zu ersetzen. Gebrauchträder sehe ich nur zu Fantasiepreisen.
Wenn dann müssten doch jetzt die Schnäppchen kommen, oder?
Mein Jeffsy habe ich damals mit ca. 20% Rabatt erstanden, aber bei den aktuellen YT Preisen wäre selbst das aktuell noch viel Geld.


----------



## Maffin_ (18. November 2022)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Ich grätsche hier Mal rein. Mir wurde mein 4 Jahre altes Jeffsy CF 29 geklaut und die Inflation macht es schwer, das adequate zu ersetzen. Gebrauchträder sehe ich nur zu Fantasiepreisen.
> Wenn dann müssten doch jetzt die Schnäppchen kommen, oder?
> Mein Jeffsy habe ich damals mit ca. 20% Rabatt erstanden, aber bei den aktuellen YT Preisen wäre selbst das aktuell noch viel Geld.


schnäppchen:








						Orbea Occam M30 rot online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Orbea Occam M30 rot +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein All Mountain & Enduro Fullys Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## AgentZero0 (18. November 2022)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Ich grätsche hier Mal rein. Mir wurde mein 4 Jahre altes Jeffsy CF 29 geklaut und die Inflation macht es schwer, das adequate zu ersetzen. Gebrauchträder sehe ich nur zu Fantasiepreisen.
> Wenn dann müssten doch jetzt die Schnäppchen kommen, oder?
> Mein Jeffsy habe ich damals mit ca. 20% Rabatt erstanden, aber bei den aktuellen YT Preisen wäre selbst das aktuell noch viel Geld.


Wenn du ein bisschen warten kannst, sollte sich gebraucht schon was Gutes finden lassen.
Aber es gibt schon ein paar anständige Rabatte zur Zeit


----------



## bobons (18. November 2022)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Ich grätsche hier Mal rein. Mir wurde mein 4 Jahre altes Jeffsy CF 29 geklaut und die Inflation macht es schwer, das adequate zu ersetzen. Gebrauchträder sehe ich nur zu Fantasiepreisen.
> Wenn dann müssten doch jetzt die Schnäppchen kommen, oder?
> Mein Jeffsy habe ich damals mit ca. 20% Rabatt erstanden, aber bei den aktuellen YT Preisen wäre selbst das aktuell noch viel Geld.



Yt JEFFSY CORE 3 29 für 2700 gebraucht vom Händler:









						Yt JEFFSY CORE 3 29
					

Gebrauchtes Fully Mountainbike mit Sram GX Eagle Schaltung. Mit der Fox 36 Performance Elite Federgabel und dem Fox Float DPX2 Performance Dämpfer…




					www.gebrauchtradstudio.de
				




Noch einen geilen Reynolds-LRS bei RCZ rauslassen und fertig ist die Kiste.


----------



## SportyBen (18. November 2022)

Hui, das sieht attraktiv aus. Bin ich blind oder steht da nirgends etwas zum Zustand, speziell vom Antrieb?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (18. November 2022)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Hui, das sieht attraktiv aus. Bin ich blind oder steht da nirgends etwas zum Zustand, speziell vom Antrieb?


Kettenblatt ist okay gebraucht, Kassette gab's wahrscheinlich neu...aber auch nur auf Grundlage der Bilder.


----------



## SportyBen (18. November 2022)

Die Spline 1900 sind doch ganz ordentlich, oder?
Die einzige Konkurrenz hat das aktuell preislich vom Slide. Radon gibt wohl 10% Rabatt vor Ort.


----------



## bobons (18. November 2022)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Die Spline 1900 sind doch ganz ordentlich, oder?


Klar, machst nichts falsch damit. Falls du noch 500-600 Euro übrig hast, kannst du noch ca. 400 g sparen, bei gleicher 30 mm-Innenweite. Zum Fahren braucht es das aber nicht, nur für das schönere Gefühl. Oder zum Posen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosing (18. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Nukeproof horizon v2 mit Insert und Dichtmittel und Ventil
> 29er und 27.5er für 360€
> 
> 
> ...


29er XD sind heute angekommen (4€ Express Versand), gut verpackt ohne Transport-Probleme, mit allem Zubehör (Insert, Dichtmilch, Ventile + Rimtape vorinstalliert). Die 102 PoE klingen super


----------



## freetourer (18. November 2022)

.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. November 2022)

gosing schrieb:


> 29er XD sind heute angekommen (4€ Express Versand), gut verpackt ohne Transport-Probleme, mit allem Zubehör (Insert, Dichtmilch, Ventile + Rimtape vorinstalliert). Die 102 PoE klingen super


Der Preis ist ok, allerdings leider bockschwer die Teile. Für bissl mehr als 100€ gibt's was von Newmen (SLA30 oder SL EG30+DT350). Allerdings 28 Loch, SP und ohne die Tire Inserts.


----------



## sbgrollon (18. November 2022)

Habe mir die Eg30 Felge mit der 350er Nabe von slowbuild geholt. Nach dem 2ten Tag im bikepark waren 50% der Speichen loose. Eine Speiche hat sich sogar komplett aus dem Nippel rausgedreht. Also hab ich ihn selber wieder zentriert und gemerkt dass 4 zulange Speichen auf der Antriebseite verwenden worden sind. Diese konnte ich nicht auf die gewünschte Spannung bringen. 
1 Monat später der erste Speichen Riss. 
Mein Resümee:
Billiger Lrs mit qualitativ guten Teilen. Aber mit schlechter Aufbauqualität.


----------



## mrwulf (18. November 2022)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Habe mir die Eg30 Felge mit der 350er Nabe von slowbuild geholt. Nach dem 2ten Tag im bikepark waren 50% der Speichen loose. Eine Speiche hat sich sogar komplett aus dem Nippel rausgedreht. Also hab ich ihn selber wieder zentriert und gemerkt dass 4 zulange Speichen auf der Antriebseite verwenden worden sind. Diese konnte ich nicht auf die gewünschte Spannung bringen.
> 1 Monat später der erste Speichen Riss.
> Mein Resümee:
> Billiger Lrs mit qualitativ guten Teilen. Aber mit schlechter Aufbauqualität.


+1 …. bei meinem Slowbuild Laufradsatz (DT350 mit Newman SLA30 Felgen und DT Aerolite Speichen) war nach 2h in Sölden ebenso sehr viele Speichen locker. Auch erneutes mehrmaliges nachzentrieren hat nichts gebracht. Die Dinger sind günstig, aber absolut grottig aufgebaut.


----------



## Maffin_ (18. November 2022)

meiner erfahrung nach verzieht sich halt so eine felge auch schnell mal, oder die speichen reißen schneller wenn man nicht sofort merkt das etwas locker ist.


----------



## wartool (18. November 2022)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Die Spline 1900 sind doch ganz ordentlich, oder?
> Die einzige Konkurrenz hat das aktuell preislich vom Slide. Radon gibt wohl 10% Rabatt vor Ort.


die BC Loamer ausm Angebot taugen dir nix? 299 sind gut finde ich.. aber Centerlock..


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (18. November 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> +1 …. bei meinem Slowbuild Laufradsatz (DT350 mit Newman SLA30 Felgen und DT Aerolite Speichen) war nach 2h in Sölden ebenso sehr viele Speichen locker. Auch erneutes mehrmaliges nachzentrieren hat nichts gebracht. Die Dinger sind günstig, aber absolut grottig aufgebaut.



Das ist bei Newmen Felgen eher normal, egal wer die aufbaut  






						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: a30 speichen locker
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				









						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: newmen speichen
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## AlfredF (18. November 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> die BC Loamer ausm Angebot taugen dir nix? 299 sind gut finde ich.. aber Centerlock..


Centerlock ist doch die bessere Technik. Würde das bevorzugen und habe seit vielen Jahren nur positive Erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (18. November 2022)

AlfredF schrieb:


> Centerlock ist doch die bessere Technik.


Sollte sich auf ner Tour mal was lösen, hat man eher einen Torx für die 6 Loch Schrauben dabei. 

Ansonsten funktioniert beides und ich würde da nichts als bessere Technik definieren.


----------



## freetourer (18. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Das ist bei Newmen Felgen eher normal, egal wer die aufbaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee - ist nicht egal....


----------



## BAMBAM (18. November 2022)

Hi,
kennt jemand diesen Laufradsatz?









						Prime Orra V2 Gravel Laufradsatz 28" 10/11/12-fach Carbon schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Prime Orra V2 Gravel Laufradsatz 28" 10/11/12-fach Carbon schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Gravel- & Cyclocross-Laufradsätze Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




CRC hat die Firma noch, aber sonst hab ich gleich null gefunden.
Danke Werner


----------



## ehrles8 (18. November 2022)

Genau das Modell nicht aber Prime müsste die Eigenmarke von CRC (oder wiggle🤔) sein. Das sind solide, günstige Carbon-Laufräder. Mit meinen Prime RR38 V2 Felgenbremse war ich immer sehr zufrieden. Keine Premium-Naben, runde Speichen aber stabil und zuverlässig.

24mm Innenmaulweite, 35mm hoch...top. 👍
"Weight: Front: 750g; Rear: 870g; Pair: 1620g"


----------



## BAMBAM (18. November 2022)

@ehrles8 
Danke das hört sich gut an. 
Dann hoffe ich jetzt noch auf einen 10% Gutschein, dann sind sie mein


----------



## ehrles8 (18. November 2022)

Komoot-Premium hast du schon? 
Ich weiß nicht ob zusätzliche 10% über einen Gutschein noch möglich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (18. November 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hey Tom, es waren sogar mal 90 Seiten


Ich hab zwanzig Seiten geschafft, bevor ich mir dachte: Ayo, klarer Fall für die anonymen Outlet victims 😂


----------



## xlacherx (18. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Das ist bei Newmen Felgen eher normal, egal wer die aufbaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich schon öfters gelesen, kann ich selber aber nicht bestätigen. Mein LRS, welcher bei R2 gebaut wurde (mit SL A30) mach seit über 2 Jahren kein Stress. Lediglich diesen Sommer war mal eine Speiche Locker. Und ich bin mit 95kg kein Leichtgewicht. Ist halt mit 32 Speichen aufgebaut


----------



## ehrles8 (18. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Mein LRS, welcher *bei* *R2* gebaut wurde (mit SL A30)


Das scheint der kleine aber feine Unterschied zu sein. 👍😄


----------



## xlacherx (18. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Das scheint der kleine aber feine Unterschied zu sein. 👍😄


keine ahnung.. ich hab jetzt n zweiten in 29" von bikelädle. wird sich zeigen wie lange der problemlos ist


----------



## Orby (18. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Sollte sich auf ner Tour mal was lösen, hat man eher einen Torx für die 6 Loch Schrauben dabei.
> 
> Ansonsten funktioniert beides und ich würde da nichts als bessere Technik definieren.


Dank dem Tooltime-Thread weiß ich nun dass es sowas gibt








						Travel Disc Rotor Lockring Tool | Terske
					

About Every once in a while we find ourselves on the trail or away from home needing a tool that's really, really hard to fake. Like the one you need to install and remove Center Lock and AFS disc brake rotor lock rings. Well here you go!




					terske.com
				




Aber ob ich es nun mitschleifen würde, ich versuche ja gerade den HipBag zu erleichtern.


----------



## davez (18. November 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Dank dem Tooltime-Thread weiß ich nun dass es sowas gibt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast dann die Wahl zwischen gelockerter Bremsscheibe und verbogener Achse  🤣 
Im Ernst, das Tool ist eine klasse Idee. Ob ich meine Achse unterwegs riskieren würde, wahrscheinlich ja 🤣
Weder Centerlock noch 6 bolt Befestigungen haben sich bei mir je an den Bikes gelockert. Ist das denn ein häufiger auftretendes Problem?


----------



## Maffin_ (18. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> . Ist das denn ein häufiger auftretendes Problem?


nee wenn du den CL kram ordendlich fest ziehst wird sich das niemals lösen.


----------



## dino113 (18. November 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> nee wenn du den CL kram ordendlich fest ziehst wird sich das niemals lösen.


Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen und die Titanic galt auch als unsinkbar.

Aber ja, bei mir hat sich da auch noch nie was gelockert.


----------



## Tobionassis (19. November 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> falls jemand den WTB Volt TITAN Sattel in 142 mm bestellt hat und ihn doch nicht haben will.
> Ich hätte den gerne gehabt, war aber leider zu langsam - würde den also abnehmen
> ...


Ich hab ihn bekommen, würde aber gegen den Silverado Carbon in ebenfalls 142mm tauschen 😜


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. November 2022)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Habe mir die Eg30 Felge mit der 350er Nabe von slowbuild geholt. Nach dem 2ten Tag im bikepark waren 50% der Speichen loose. Eine Speiche hat sich sogar komplett aus dem Nippel rausgedreht. Also hab ich ihn selber wieder zentriert und gemerkt dass 4 zulange Speichen auf der Antriebseite verwenden worden sind. Diese konnte ich nicht auf die gewünschte Spannung bringen.
> 1 Monat später der erste Speichen Riss.
> Mein Resümee:
> Billiger Lrs mit qualitativ guten Teilen. Aber mit schlechter Aufbauqualität.





mrwulf schrieb:


> +1 …. bei meinem Slowbuild Laufradsatz (DT350 mit Newman SLA30 Felgen und DT Aerolite Speichen) war nach 2h in Sölden ebenso sehr viele Speichen locker. Auch erneutes mehrmaliges nachzentrieren hat nichts gebracht. Die Dinger sind günstig, aber absolut grottig aufgebaut.



Ich habe meinem ersten LRS mit SL A.30 von Slowbuild nach einem Jahr das HR von einem Freund nachzentrieren lassen, seitdem hält er problemlos.
Der aktuelle mit SL E.G.30 hält bisher auch ohne Probleme, bei Bedarf lass ich ihn wieder nachzentrieren.
Es gibt definitiv bessere Aufbauten, wie man hier im Forum immer wieder liest, ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden und es hat immer alles reibungslos geklappt und bei dem Preis und Gewicht des LRS, kann ich nicht meckern.
Muss jeder selbst wissen.

Speichen sind bei beiden die DT Comp Race verbaut. Gewicht fahrfertig: 88-92 kg je nach Jahreszeit.

Für mich persönlich ist der Nukeproof LRS zu schwer und für das Gebotene zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (19. November 2022)

Ich seh das eher so, dass ich eben direkt mit einem nötigen nachzentrieren kalkuliere. Ein freund kann da glücklicherweise helfen.
Dafür bekommt man einen sehr günstigen LRS mit guten Parts.
Nach dem zentrieren hatte sich bei mir auch nichts mehr gelockert.
So mach ich das beim kürzlich verbauten Zi30SLA mit dt350 und wahrscheinlich werde ich auch noch fürs neue Mofa einen LRS mit Zi30SLA auf dt370 kaufen.

Wer damit eben nicht leben kann, findet genug Alternativen.


----------



## boarderking (19. November 2022)

AlfredF schrieb:


> Centerlock ist doch die bessere Technik. Würde das bevorzugen und habe seit vielen Jahren nur positive Erfahrungen.


Dann mach doch eine Studie draus....fahr jetzt Mal viele Jahre 6 Loch


----------



## Flo7 (19. November 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> POC Otocon Race MIPS bei Bikester um 220.-  (+ Komoot Premium -10%)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Bikester gibt es keine Komoot Verbindung...


----------



## SuperSpeed (19. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bei Bikester gibt es keine Komoot Verbindung...


Nein, stell dir vor, da muss man tatsächlich noch den Code per Hand eingeben,...


----------



## bs99 (19. November 2022)

Mein 29“ Slowbuild SLA.30 LRS hält nun die dritte Saison, inkl. Nauders-Urlaube und ähnlichem, ich wiege aber auch nur 100kg.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Orby (19. November 2022)

Meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema "Schnäppchen" günstiger LSR von Slow.....

In dem Thread wollte man mich unbedingt belehren sich lockernde Speichen wären normal, ich hab dies jedoch nie erlebt bei aktuell 3 Custom-LRS von zwei LR Bauern.
Bis auf eine Mail war mein LR-Bauer für mich immer telefonisch und per Mail erreichbar, hat mir immer weitergeholfen und mich ausführlich beraten. Aktuell 2 LRS von ihm, vier im engeren Bekanntenkreis und weitere drei im weiteren Bekanntenkreis. Immer wurden Zusagen und Termine eingehalten ohne Nachhaken. Bisher ist mir niemand bekannt mit Defekten oder Problemen. 

Eine Felge war durch den Paketdiensleister beim Versand optisch vermackt, sofort Angebot neu oder kleiner Preisnachlass.
Undefinierbares Geräusch vom HR nach 16 Monaten, Mittwoch versendet und 7 Tage später am Mittwoch wieder da. Kosten Versand. 
Nabentausch ,teils vorsorglich, auf Garantie nach 21 Monaten, gerade auf dem Rückweg nach 7 Tagen Bearbeitungszeit. Kosten Versand.

Subjektiv glaube ich, das wahre Schnäppchen was Service, Zusagen etc betrifft, habe ich gemacht. Nerven habe ich mir auf jeden Fall gespart.  

Darf jeder selbst entscheiden was ihm wichtig ist.


----------



## Flo7 (19. November 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Nein, stell dir vor, da muss man tatsächlich noch den Code per Hand eingeben,...



Ist das neu?? Hab die Woche erst geschaut, da war Bikester nicht dabei oder doch?


----------



## DaveGo (19. November 2022)

wenn ich bzgl des helmes auf Deutschland klicke werde ich zu fahrrad.de geleitet. da gibts den helm für 239 euro. was nen echt guter preis ist für nen Fullface mit race mips.


----------



## Remux (19. November 2022)

dinooo schrieb:


> Nukeproof Mega 297 für 2659€.
> 
> Hier lang



Wer zahlt denn hier mehr als 2100€ am Anfang des Sales 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffin_ (19. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Wer zahlt denn hier mehr als 2100€ am Anfang des Sales 🤪


Hast du ne zeitmaschine?


----------



## SuperSpeed (19. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist das neu?? Hab die Woche erst geschaut, da war Bikester nicht dabei oder doch?


Also ich hab Komoot Premium seit Ende April (da gab's das Jahres Angebot günstig) & seit dem nutz ich die -10% bei jeder Bestellung.


----------



## dinooo (19. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Wer zahlt denn hier mehr als 2100€ am Anfang des Sales 🤪


Hätte ich das Angebot gesehen, hätte ich es wohl auch gekauft.


----------



## Remux (19. November 2022)

Mit einem 10% Code sollten von deinem Deal auch nochmal 260€ weggehen + Payback. Das macht’s wieder sehr interessant


----------



## UserX1 (19. November 2022)

Leider nicht mehr in L mehr verfügbar 😔


----------



## dinooo (19. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Mit einem 10% Code sollten von deinem Deal auch nochmal 260€ weggehen + Payback. Das macht’s wieder sehr interessant


Bin inzwischen andersweitig versorgt 🙋🏼‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papsi (19. November 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Also ich hab Komoot Premium seit Ende April (da gab's das Jahres Angebot günstig) & seit dem nutz ich die -10% bei jeder Bestellung.


Kann es sein, das Du nicht in Deutschland wohnst?

Bei mir in D steht dort Fahrrad.de an der Stelle wo bei Dir Bikster steht.


----------



## Rick7 (19. November 2022)

Tobionassis schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn bekommen, würde aber gegen den Silverado Carbon in ebenfalls 142mm tauschen 😜


In welchem Land ist Silverado Carbon nochmal die Währung? 🤔🤭
Wenn du ihn doch noch gegen ne gängige Währung loswerden willst kannst mir ja ne pn schreiben   Gruß


----------



## xrated (19. November 2022)

dinooo schrieb:


> Hätte ich das Angebot gesehen, hätte ich es wohl auch gekauft.


Gabel und Dämpfer passen halt überhaupt nicht zu dem Rahmen


----------



## makko1083 (19. November 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Gabel und Dämpfer passen halt überhaupt nicht zu dem Rahmen


Warum?


----------



## Montigomo (19. November 2022)

Danke Fahrrad.de... Tolle Verpackung. Wie soll ich jetzt aber meine Frau erklären, dass es drinnen Ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk ist?


----------



## Rick7 (19. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Danke Fahrrad.de... Tolle Verpackung. Wie soll ich jetzt aber meine Frau erklären, dass es drinnen Ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk ist?


Sind doch auch Klamotten und Schuhe drauf... Rest mim Edding Herzchen drüber malen? 🥰🤷‍♂️


----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2022)

tokamk schrieb:


> Vorsicht in Düsseldorf lagen die im Regal.
> Griff rechts Kurze leitung, auf anfrage meinten die das wären "Hollänische" wo VR/HR vertauscht ist.
> Waren auch nicht im Original Karton.
> Trotzdem ein schnapper wenn man damit leben kann



Shit, genau die hätte ich "gebraucht".
Leider beim Stadler,im Onlineshop nicht gelistet.


----------



## DaveGo (20. November 2022)

>


Kann man ja umbauen oder?


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (20. November 2022)

Scheinschnäppchen: Bikebox hat (wie vmtl. viele andere auch) kurz vor der Blackweek-Rabattierung die Preise erstmal wieder angehoben bzw vorherige Rabatte zurückgenommen.
Gut für mich : 100 % gespart


----------



## Flo7 (20. November 2022)

Leider auch noch recht deutlich... Am Mittwoch hätte die Kombi 6700€ nach den 10% Abzug gekostet. Jetzt sind es 7522€ nach den 10% Abzug...

Auf das Orbea waren es 15%+10%, jetzt sind es nur noch 5%+10%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Kann man ja umbauen oder?


Genau deswegen,wollte die fürs Hinterrad.


----------



## ratz90 (20. November 2022)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Scheinschnäppchen: Bikebox hat (wie vmtl. viele andere auch) kurz vor der Blackweek-Rabattierung die Preise erstmal wieder angehoben bzw vorherige Rabatte zurückgenommen.
> Gut für mich : 100 % gespart


Hab dort aktuell eine Merkliste. Die letzten Tage ab und zu mal reingeschaut und gemerkt, dass sich die Preise dort jeden Tag ändern, rauf und runter, teilweise gravierend. 
Komischer Shop irgendwie, aber oft konkurrenzlos gute Preise.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (20. November 2022)

https://www.google.com/search?q=dynamic+pricing









						Definition: Dynamisches Pricing
					

Was ist "Dynamisches Pricing"? Definition im Gabler Wirtschaftslexikon vollständig und kostenfrei online. ✓Geprüftes Wissen beim Original.




					wirtschaftslexikon.gabler.de
				





also lieber nicht mit dem sauteuren neuesten Iphone einkaufen zB, weil dann wirkt ihr wie ein Lemming der überhaupt nicht preissensitiv ist.


----------



## youdontknow (20. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Blau 88€ inkl. Versand mit BLACK12 in allen Größen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist die Jacke wirklich nicht winddicht und "nur" wasserdicht? Ich kann mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Also, haut mal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte raus 👍🏼.


----------



## Rick7 (20. November 2022)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Hab dort aktuell eine Merkliste. Die letzten Tage ab und zu mal reingeschaut und gemerkt, dass sich die Preise dort jeden Tag ändern, rauf und runter, teilweise gravierend.
> Komischer Shop irgendwie, aber oft konkurrenzlos gute Preise.


Joa hab mein Norco da bestellt. Komischer Laden schon irgendwie, aber Bestellung und Lieferung waren super, bisheriger Telefon Kontakt sehr nett und auch produktiv. Austausch eines defekten Bremshebel ging mit etwas Nachdruck auch sehr gut. Kann also nix schlechtes berichten.


----------



## ratz90 (20. November 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Joa hab mein Norco da bestellt. Komischer Laden schon irgendwie, aber Bestellung und Lieferung waren super, bisheriger Telefon Kontakt sehr nett und auch produktiv. Austausch eines defekten Bremshebel ging mit etwas Nachdruck auch sehr gut. Kann also nix schlechtes berichten.


Könnte jetzt auch nichts schlechtes berichten, hatte mal kurz wegen einem Fehler in der Bestellung (meinerseits) E-Mail Kontakt - wurde alles schnell und zufriedenstellend korrigiert.

Übrigens: Der Code Black10 funktioniert scheinbar bereits!


----------



## Detritus667 (20. November 2022)




----------



## bobons (20. November 2022)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Ich grätsche hier Mal rein. Mir wurde mein 4 Jahre altes Jeffsy CF 29 geklaut und die Inflation macht es schwer, das adequate zu ersetzen. Gebrauchträder sehe ich nur zu Fantasiepreisen.
> Wenn dann müssten doch jetzt die Schnäppchen kommen, oder?
> Mein Jeffsy habe ich damals mit ca. 20% Rabatt erstanden, aber bei den aktuellen YT Preisen wäre selbst das aktuell noch viel Geld.



Oder das:



bobons schrieb:


> Durch das b-c-Angebot kurz gesucht und nochmal günstiger gefunden.
> 
> Focus Jam 8.9 Carbon Modell 2022 für 2799 Euro inkl. Versand
> 
> ...


----------



## Spezialeis (21. November 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Ist die Jacke wirklich nicht winddicht und "nur" wasserdicht? Ich kann mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Also, haut mal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte raus 👍🏼.


Meine ist winddicht. Habe sie auch beim Pendeln mit dem S-Pedelec an. Da kommt kein Wind durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (21. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Find auch die Garbaruk 12-fach KAsette für XD Body mit 211€ preislich recht attraktiv


👍

Fährt die schon wer und kann was zur Haltbarkeit und Schaltperformance sagen?


----------



## Diddo (21. November 2022)

https://www.bike24.de/p1688440.html
		


Ein Satz Cura 4 mit Scheiben für 200 Euro

Edit: wichtige Info ergänzt


----------



## SportyBen (21. November 2022)

@bobons 
Vielen Dank! das geht von Auslegung und Gewicht nicht so sehr in meine Richtung, aber der Rabatt ist bemerkenswert. Da kommt man in Versuchung sehr hoch zu pokern bei noch vorrätigen aber nicht reduzierten Bikes.


----------



## mip86 (21. November 2022)

Mobbymania schrieb:


> Jetzt sind alle 3 Farbvarianten für 66€ zu haben!


Fakenews  sobald du die Farbe wählst erscheint der korrekte Preis


----------



## famagoer (21. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> 👍
> 
> Fährt die schon wer und kann was zur Haltbarkeit und Schaltperformance sagen?


Hab die und auch die XX1 im Vergleich. 

Fährt sich recht unauffällig, schaltet aber im direkten Vergleich einen minimalen Ticken schlechter/langsamer und ist etwas lauter.


----------



## Mobbymania (21. November 2022)

mip86 schrieb:


> Fakenews  sobald du die Farbe wählst erscheint der korrekte Preis


Asche auf mein Haupt. Die Seite ist leider etwas laggy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mip86 (21. November 2022)

Chamaeleon schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht. Gehe auf schwarz und eine Größe, dann zeigt es 93 EUR an.
> Die Blauen sind übrigens mit 51% rabattiert, die 10% Rabatt gelten aber nur für Artikel bis 40%! Daher leider nicht für 66 EUR zu bekommen...


Was ist heute los?  das ist ebenso falsch und dann noch der falsche Thread


----------



## demlak (21. November 2022)

mip86 schrieb:


> Was ist heute los?  das ist ebenso falsch und dann noch der falsche Thread


----------



## merida-fahrer (21. November 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.at/p1390264.html
> 
> 
> 
> Wahoo Kickr V5 für 807€..


Nun(?) auf der deutschen Seite für 749,99 € inkl. kostenfreiem Versand



			https://www.bike24.de/p1390264.html


----------



## Remux (21. November 2022)

Einen bereits aufgebauten Megatower V1 Rahmen würde ich jetzt nicht gerade als Deal für 3099€ beschreiben 🤭
Vor allem wenn es das V2 gibt und die V1 Rahmen unter 3500€ uvp hatten.


----------



## fone (21. November 2022)

DaMoasta schrieb:


> Glaube da geht's mir ähnlich. Sind heute aber noch bei 20%


Die 20% waren teilweise besser als die aktuellen Angebote.
Rab Aeon Rucksack bestellt, vor 10 tagen 73,x Euro mit Outlet20. Heute 74,x Euro im "Black Deal".


----------



## mip86 (21. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Einen bereits aufgebauten Megatower V1 Rahmen würde ich jetzt nicht gerade als Deal für 3099€ beschreiben 🤭
> Vor allem wenn es das V2 gibt und die V1 Rahmen unter 3500€ uvp hatten.


Wie gesagt ich sehe als Verfügbarkeitsdeal und da nicht absehbar ist wann und ob V2 Rahmen lieferbar sind... Ich hatte meinen Rahmen dort bestellt als es noch als CC gekennzeichnet war. Man hat sich für den Fehler entschuldigt und wir haben uns geeinigt. Die UVP für den V2 mit RS Dämpfer empfinde ich als nicht sehr ansprechend. Da kann man direkt 2-300€ dazurechnen wenn man den RS gegen einen Fox tauschen mag und dann sind wir bei 1000€ Differenz. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## sbgrollon (21. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Einen bereits aufgebauten Megatower V1 Rahmen würde ich jetzt nicht gerade als Deal für 3099€ beschreiben 🤭
> Vor allem wenn es das V2 gibt und die V1 Rahmen unter 3500€ uvp hatten.


Und nochdazu ein C Rahmen und kein Cc


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Hab die und auch die XX1 im Vergleich.
> 
> Fährt sich recht unauffällig, schaltet aber im direkten Vergleich einen minimalen Ticken schlechter/langsamer und ist etwas lauter.


Noch lauter als die SRAM? Gut, dass ich die nicht gekauft habe.


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (21. November 2022)

Die SOB10 und BEARD10 COdes funktionieren auch nicht mehr bei BMO. Oder sind die nur für auserwählte Produkte mittlerweile?


----------



## Mircwidu (21. November 2022)

Waren irgendwann nur noch auf nicht reduzierte Ware. 
Gerade getestet SOB10 funktioniert noch bei nicht reduziertem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeltaEpsilonVII (21. November 2022)

Bike-Discount ist bei mir schon den ganzen Tag unbenutzbar langsam, geht das nur mir so?

Es ist einfach lächerlich, ich versuche schon zum mind. 10x mal meine Bestellung abzuschließen aber es bricht immer vorher ab und mein Warenkorb ist wieder leer.


----------



## SportyBen (21. November 2022)

Ne, mir auch.


----------



## Flo7 (21. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Garmin Egde 530 Navi zum günstigsten Preis ever. 179,99 incl. Versand.



Nicht ganz richtig, gab’s schon für 159€ und vor kurzen als Sensor Bundle um 202€…


----------



## smak (21. November 2022)

DeltaEpsilonVII schrieb:


> Bike-Discount ist bei mir schon den ganzen Tag unbenutzbar langsam, geht das nur mir so?
> 
> Es ist einfach lächerlich, ich versuche schon zum mind. 10x mal meine Bestellung abzuschließen aber es bricht immer vorher ab und mein Warenkorb ist wieder leer.


Steht ja auch auf der Startseite...


----------



## DeltaEpsilonVII (21. November 2022)

smak schrieb:


> Steht ja auch auf der Startseite...



Ich verstehe unter "temporär" nicht, dass der Shop seit 8:00 Uhr quasi nicht benutzbar ist.

Edit.: sehe gerade, dass sie das mittlerweile auch entfernt haben...


----------



## grobi59 (21. November 2022)

Die ärgern sich wahrscheinlich selber etwas mehr als du…


----------



## OrrBabba (21. November 2022)

Hackerangriff von der Konkurrenz? 🥸


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2022)

Haben die etwas besonderes? Ich bin in der Warteschlange.


----------



## TearZz (21. November 2022)

Sieht nach einem entspannten DDos aus 🧐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (21. November 2022)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Ne, mir auch.


+1
War am Freitag schon so. In der Wartezeit machen andere kinder 🤣😂


----------



## Osama (21. November 2022)

OrrBabba schrieb:


> Hackerangriff von der Konkurrenz? 🥸


----------



## OrrBabba (21. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Haben die etwas besonderes? Ich bin in der Warteschlange.


Vielleicht. Vielleicht auch nicht.
Nachgucken ist schwierig irgendwie.


----------



## DeluXer (21. November 2022)

OrrBabba schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Vielleicht auch nicht.
> Nachgucken ist schwierig irgendwie.


Ich drück schon die ganze Zeit F5 um das herauszufinden.


----------



## Walkerk (21. November 2022)

Hmmm... Hier ging die Seite gefühlt den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. November 2022)

fschmeis schrieb:


> Tatze Pedale black week 25% Rabatt und versandkostenfrei (fahre mehrere Paare Two Face TI, die Synthese aus Click und flat):
> Black Week . 25% Rabtt + versandkostenfrei


Gibt es da einen Hinweis auf der Seite dazu? Ich habe nichts gefunden und das McFly z.B. ist im Shop normal bei 149,- Ich habe es bei Fahrrad.de mit 10% Gutschein für knapp 100,- bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (22. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen Hinweis auf der Seite dazu? Ich habe nichts gefunden und das McFly z.B. ist im Shop normal bei 149,- Ich habe es bei Fahrrad.de mit 10% Gutschein für knapp 100,- bekommen.



Wird abgezogen, wenn man zur Kasse geht.


----------



## Fabeymer (22. November 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> Sram GX 1x11 Schaltwerk für Leute wie mich, denen die Bandbreite reicht.
> 28,5€ bei fahrrad.de
> mit code OUTLET70



Stichwort Bandbreite: 
Das GX mit dem langen Käfig schafft problemlos 46 Zähne.


----------



## HabeDEhre (22. November 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Stichwort Bandbreite:
> Das GX mit dem langen Käfig schafft problemlos 46 Zähne.


Kann ich das mit nem GRX STI verheiraten? 🤔


----------



## mip86 (22. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> man sollte wissen, ob in den Bedingungen des "Best Friends" Gutschein nicht vielleicht sowas wie: Weitergabe nicht gestattet gestanden hat.....
> Ihr seid ja jetzt auf jeden Fall keine besten Freunde mehr
> 
> Bisher kann ich bei Maciag Offroad auf jeden Fall nur gutes berichten mit fairen Preisen.





harni schrieb:


> Meine erste Bestellung bei Maciag lief super. Der Preis für den IXS Helm war top und die Abwicklung super schnell.


Nur eins der vielen Beispiele: XTR9120 4 Kolbenbremse - gestern 248,9x€, heute im Black Sonstwas Angebot für sagenhafte 251,96€ https://www.maciag-offroad.de/shimano-mtb-bremse-xtr-m9120-4-kolben-xtr-serienfarbe-sid113155.html

Freitag gibts dann sicher wieder einen 15% Gutschein auf Alles nachdem in dieser Woche die Preise auf fast alle Produkte deutlich angezogen sind.


----------



## DaveGo (22. November 2022)

War gestern in Düsseldorf eller und hab mit ne xtr für vorne für 124 euro gegönnt. Brauch noch ne xtr bremse fuer hinten.


----------



## herbstl78 (22. November 2022)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Stichwort Bandbreite:
> Das GX mit dem langen Käfig schafft problemlos 46 Zähne.





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Stichwort Bandbreite:
> Das GX mit dem langen Käfig schafft problemlos 46 Zähne.


_Sram GX 1x11 Schaltwerk für Leute wie mich, denen die Bandbreite reicht.
28,5€ bei fahrrad.de
mit code OUTLET70 _ 

auf der Österreich Seite leider nicht drinnen


----------



## Montigomo (22. November 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Und noch 15% Newsletter Rabatt dazu


Sorry aber kein Akku dabei oder? Finde nicht Lieferumfang..

EDIT: doch 3400 mAh Li-ion 2-cell battery


----------



## DeluXer (22. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Sorry aber kein Akku dabei oder? Finde nicht Lieferumfang..



Von welcher Lampe genau sprichst du? Aber soweit ich sehe ist überall ein Akku dabei.


----------



## affenmann1st (22. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Sorry aber kein Akku dabei oder? Finde nicht Lieferumfang..
> 
> EDIT: doch 3400 mAh Li-ion 2-cell battery



die oder die Sigma Buster 2000 HL von bike diskount?!


----------



## Montigomo (22. November 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Von welcher Lampe genau sprichst du? Aber soweit ich sehe ist überall ein Akku dabei.


Stimmt, danke. Hab auch gefunden.

Kommt noch Zoll oder sowas?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (22. November 2022)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> die oder die Sigma Buster 2000 HL von bike diskount?!


Kabellose Fernbedienung und konfigurierbar per App.
Klare Entscheidung für Glowworm

Sigma bietet einen herausragenden Kundenservice und sie ist billiger.

Formfaktor und USB C Anschluss hat dafür die Glowworm

Ich würde weiterhin zur Glowworm tendieren, aber wenn's nur um Licht geht ist die Sigma evtl. die bessere Lampe.
Gewichte habe ich nicht verglichen. Das ist bei Helmmontage ein großer Faktor


----------



## affenmann1st (22. November 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Kabellose Fernbedienung und konfigurierbar per App.
> Klare Entscheidung für Glowworm


Kabellose Fernbedienung hat die Sigma auch:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/sigma-buster-2000-hl-led-helmleuchte


----------



## Walkerk (22. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Stimmt, danke. Hab auch gefunden.
> 
> Kommt noch Zoll oder sowas?
> 
> Danke


Bei mir kam kein Zoll drauf. Kam auf Griechenland wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Martina H. (22. November 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Kann ich das mit nem GRX STI verheiraten? 🤔


ja...fahr ich so (11fach)...funzt einwandfrei...


----------



## DeluXer (22. November 2022)

Der Akku bei der X2 lädt auch bedeutend schneller.


----------



## affenmann1st (22. November 2022)

Der ist auch nur halb so groß 3400mAh zu 6400mAh


----------



## Terentius (22. November 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ja...fahr ich so (11fach)...funzt einwandfrei...


Ich habe gestern auch mein Sram Gx Schaltwerk und die Shimano grx Sti bekommen (zusammen für 85€). Eigentlich sollte beides an unterschiedlichen Rädern montiert werden. Gibt es dazu weitere Informationen? Ich dachte Shimano und Sram wären da nicht kompatibel, zumal Road und MTB doch zusätzlich unterschiedlich übersetzt sind.


----------



## seblubb (22. November 2022)

Terentius schrieb:


> dachte Shimano und Sram wären da nicht kompatibel, zumal Road und MTB doch zusätzlich unterschiedlich übersetzt sind.


na da hast doch die Erklärung schon 
SRAM übersetzt MTB und road gleich, bei Shimpanso bekommt man das nciht hin aber quer passt es zufällig 

also vorausgesetzt es funktioniert wirklich. Bin rein auf SRAM unterwegs


----------



## Fabeymer (22. November 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Kann ich das mit nem GRX STI verheiraten? 🤔



Glaub nicht. 
Es gibt zwar was, um die Übersetzung anzupassen, aber das funktioniert wohl nur markenrein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (22. November 2022)

Terentius schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch mein Sram Gx Schaltwerk und die Shimano grx Sti bekommen (zusammen für 85€). Eigentlich sollte beides an unterschiedlichen Rädern montiert werden. Gibt es dazu weitere Informationen? Ich dachte Shimano und Sram wären da nicht kompatibel, zumal Road und MTB doch zusätzlich unterschiedlich übersetzt sind.


@xrated hat dazu ein umfangreiches Kompendium.. ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, ob deine Frage im Detail beantwortet wird.. aber das Thema grundsätzlich findest du hier: https://radtechnik.2ix.de/shiftmix.php


----------



## Martina H. (22. November 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ja...fahr ich so (11fach)...funzt einwandfrei...





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Glaub nicht.
> Es gibt zwar was, um die Übersetzung anzupassen, aber das funktioniert wohl nur markenrein.



...sorry, muss mich korrigieren - fahre reine Shimano Kombi

(wenn man zuviele Räder hat)


----------



## SuperSpeed (22. November 2022)

Leider die Deutsche, Nicht Blinkende Version

GARMIN Rücklicht Varia Radar RTL51*6 | StVZO*


----------



## demlak (22. November 2022)

Blinkende Lichter sind auch keine gute Idee.. die führen dazu, dass der Abstand massiv schlechter eingeschätzt wird.. und wenn ich irgendwas vermeiden will, dann, dass die Autos hinter mir den Abstand falsch einschätzen...


----------



## buddy. (22. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Blinkende Lichter sind auch keine gute Idee.. die führen dazu, dass der Abstand massiv schlechter eingeschätzt wird.. und wenn ich irgendwas vermeiden will, dann, dass die Autos hinter mir den Abstand falsch einschätzen...


Deshalb nimmt man am besten 2: Ein Normales und Eines, das blinkt.


----------



## CrossX (22. November 2022)

buddy. schrieb:


> Deshalb nimmt man am besten 2: Ein Normales und Eines, das blinkt.


Finde ich auch sinnvoller. Lieber eine gute StVO konforme Leuchte plus ein günstiges Blinklicht, als nur so eine Blinkleuchte. 
Und das normale Varia Radar ist schon super hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papsi (22. November 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Leider die Deutsche, Nicht Blinkende Version
> 
> GARMIN Rücklicht Varia Radar RTL51*6 | StVZO*


Das 515er wirst in Deutschland nicht bekommen. 

Gibt aber genügend Händler, die nach D zu guten Preisen liefern…


----------



## ehrles8 (22. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Blinkende Lichter sind auch keine gute Idee..


Wenn es stockdunkel ist, dann stimmt das auf jeden Fall. Tagsüber im Hellen wirst du leider nur mit Blinklicht wahrgenommen.


----------



## SuperSpeed (22. November 2022)

Papsi schrieb:


> Das 515er wirst in Deutschland nicht bekommen.
> 
> Gibt aber genügend Händler, die nach D zu guten Preisen liefern…


Zum Glück bin ich nicht in D, mein blinkendes 160 Lumen Rotlicht hat noch niemand übersehen 😁


----------



## osbow (22. November 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> War gestern in Düsseldorf eller und hab mit ne xtr für vorne für 124 euro gegönnt. Brauch noch ne xtr bremse fuer hinten.


Wo?


----------



## Flo7 (22. November 2022)

Findet ihr noch die Blackweek Angebote on bike-discount.de?


----------



## DeluXer (22. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Findet ihr noch die Blackweek Angebote on bike-discount.de?








						Black Week Deals
					

Produkte kaufen im Bike-Discount Online Shop: Bike ➤ Black Week Deals ✓ BEST PRICE - Schnelle Lieferung!




					www.bike-discount.de
				



?


----------



## famagoer (22. November 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich nicht in D, mein blinkendes 160 Lumen Rotlicht hat noch niemand übersehen 😁


Hab das Rotlicht (Int. Version mit dem Blinklicht und dem Pulsieren) und das Vario Radar 515 (in der Tat nicht das 516er, kannte den Unterschied nicht). Finde das Radar besser als das Rotlicht, v.a. ist die Akkulaufzeit deutlich besser. 

Hab mein 515er bei Alltricks gekauft, derzeit €144:









						Varia Radar RTL 515 Heckradar um     144,99 € statt     199,99 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de


----------



## DaveGo (22. November 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Wo?


Stadler

1 vorderbremse war gestern noch da


----------



## Remux (22. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Online oder in RBG oder HEB in den Shops:
> 
> https://www.klbikes-outlet.de/maxxis-reifenset-assegai-dhrii.html
> 
> Assegai Exo+ und DHRII DD für 90€


Werden ohne OVP geliefert, klingt verdächtig nach von Neurädern demontierten Reifen. Wäre die klassische Kombi bei bspw. Rallon


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (22. November 2022)

Schade, ohne OVP hat man nix zum Wegwerfen hinterher 😭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halorider (22. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Werden ohne OVP geliefert, klingt verdächtig nach von Neurädern demontierten Reifen. Wäre die klassische Kombi bei bspw. Rallon


Mit Weißen schrift sind 100% aus neuräder


----------



## Remux (22. November 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Mit Weißen schrift sind 100% aus neuräder


den Maxxis schriftzug siehst auf den Bildern ja nicht. Wobei der bei meinem Rallon überraschenderweise gelb war.


----------



## Halorider (22. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> den Maxxis schriftzug siehst auf den Bildern ja nicht. Wobei der bei meinem Rallon überraschenderweise gelb war.


Steht auf der artikel beschreibung,wer lesen kann😀😀


----------



## xlacherx (22. November 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Mit Weißen schrift sind 100% aus neuräder


Und deswegen schlecht am Lift / Eisdiele? 😂


----------



## Osama (22. November 2022)

Unfahrbar.


----------



## Halorider (22. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Und deswegen schlecht am Lift / Eisdiele? 😂


Meine Maxxis haben alle schwarzes schrift😀


----------



## cbtp (22. November 2022)

> percyridebikes schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Keine Ahnung ob das ein Schnäppchen ist. Die 22er Race Face Atlas Pedale für 139€ statt 199€.
> ...



Ist schon gut, hab ich aber unlängst sogar für 135,- im Warenkorb gehabt (also eh die neuen AM22).


----------



## flowforfun (22. November 2022)

percyridebikes schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das ein Schnäppchen ist. Die 22er Race Face Atlas Pedale für 139€ statt 199€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cbtp schrieb:


> Ist schon gut, hab ich aber unlängst sogar für 135,- im Warenkorb gehabt (also eh die neuen AM22).











						Atlas Plattformpedale
					

Features - RaceFace Pedal Atlas        Flach und schlank:  Der aus hochfestem 6061-T1 Aluminium gefertigte, doppelt konkave Pedalkörper ist schlank sowie leicht und bietet den Füßen dennoch eine breite...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




89,99€ bei Bike-Discount?


----------



## Remux (22. November 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Zieht auf dem Trail oder an der Eisdiele mehr Blicke auf sich als jedes Marke-XY-Neon-Totenkopf-E-Bike-Enduro-Shirt:
> 
> *Hela Gewürzketchup Curry Delikat 800 ml Trinkflasche *
> 
> ...



🥱


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (22. November 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Atlas Plattformpedale
> 
> 
> Features - RaceFace Pedal Atlas        Flach und schlank:  Der aus hochfestem 6061-T1 Aluminium gefertigte, doppelt konkave Pedalkörper ist schlank sowie leicht und bietet den Füßen dennoch eine breite...
> ...



Alter Schrott bei Bike-Discount


----------



## percyridebikes (22. November 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Atlas Plattformpedale
> 
> 
> Features - RaceFace Pedal Atlas        Flach und schlank:  Der aus hochfestem 6061-T1 Aluminium gefertigte, doppelt konkave Pedalkörper ist schlank sowie leicht und bietet den Füßen dennoch eine breite...
> ...


wie @_Kuschi_  sagt ... sind die alten Atlas Pedale bei Bike-discount...


----------



## CrossX (22. November 2022)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> https://www.tiktok.com/@aboutmalte/video/7161847292075527429?lang=de-DE






Top Idee, morgen mach ich direkt Mal zwei Flaschen Hela Ketchup auf ex leer, um genug Bastelmaterial zu haben😎


----------



## cbtp (23. November 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Atlas Plattformpedale
> 
> 
> Features - RaceFace Pedal Atlas        Flach und schlank:  Der aus hochfestem 6061-T1 Aluminium gefertigte, doppelt konkave Pedalkörper ist schlank sowie leicht und bietet den Füßen dennoch eine breite...
> ...



Das sind die alten Pedale, nicht die AM22.

Da hats gerade erst ein Thema hier im Forum gegeben, weil ein Versender den Artikel falsch ausgezeichnet hat...


----------



## jonalisa (23. November 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> Gibts für 15€ mehr bei Amazon (Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon).
> Wer es bei der Preisdifferenz riskiert im Problemfall mit einem Shop aus Italien diskutieren zu müssen, hat es nicht anders verdient.


Das ist ein Witz, oder? Ich hoffe wohl sehr...
Der Shop sitzt in Südtirol, welches so schlecht nicht sein kann... zum Biken und für den Urlaub sehr beliebt bei Menschen jenseits des Brenners 
Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn... ich kenne den Shop und auch das Ladengeschäft. Mehr als empfehlenswert und einer der ersten Ansprechpartner wenn es um Fitnessartikel geht


----------



## nosaint77 (23. November 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> Gibts für 15€ mehr bei Amazon (Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon).
> Wer es bei der Preisdifferenz riskiert im Problemfall mit einem Shop aus Italien diskutieren zu müssen, hat es nicht anders verdient.



Mit Paypal bezahlen, zurücklehnen und den Schnäppchenthread von Gelaber freihalten. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (23. November 2022)

Jegliche Diskussion hier unnötig: Den Bolt gibts bei dem Südtiroler Shop wohl nimmer...



nosaint77 schrieb:


> Wahoo ELEMNT Bolt v2 bei SNL.it für 204,10€ inklusive Versand nach DE…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür gibt's dort den Vario Radar 515 (den mit Blinklicht-Funktion) für €145 - das kann man wieder mitnehmen, wer Bedarf hat:









						Varia Rearview Radar RTL515
					






					snl.it


----------



## mailo23 (23. November 2022)

NEWMEN Evolution SL 318.4 Vorbau Ø31,8mm 6° online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

NEWMEN Evolution SL 318.4 Vorbau Ø31,8mm 6° +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Vorbauten Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




120mm
~23€


----------



## ehrles8 (23. November 2022)

Das ist wie immer richtig gutes Teamwork. Danke für 5% Fahrrad.de @Flo7. 

Fahrrad.de Sale-Preise + 10%Komoot + Gutschein aus dem Forum + versandkostenfrei über 100€ ist aktuell einfach unschlagbar! 😄👍


----------



## xatb (23. November 2022)

mailo23 schrieb:


> NEWMEN Evolution SL 318.4 Vorbau Ø31,8mm 6° online kaufen | fahrrad.de
> 
> 
> NEWMEN Evolution SL 318.4 Vorbau Ø31,8mm 6° +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein MTB Vorbauten Shop!
> ...


Haha, da wurde wohl gerade meine Retoure bearbeitet.


----------



## hemorider (23. November 2022)

Naja, bin da gerade etwas raus aus meiner Schnäppchen Euphorie. Hatte am ersten Tag der 50% Aktion bei Fahrrad.de für meine Familie die Weihnachtsgeschenke und für den Papa eine XTR Kurbel für 168€ erstanden. Nun war die Lieferung seit zwei Wochen mit einer Sendungsverfolgung hinterlegt, hat aber nie das Lager verlassen. Natürlich sind nun alle Artikel vergriffen und mein Paket endgültig verschwunden. Kann passieren, ärgerlich ist es trotzdem. Zum einen dachte ich die Weihnachtsgeschichte abgehakt zu haben zum anderen war es aber auch ein echt gutes Ding mit der Kurbel. Weg von Plaste und trotzdem leicht.


----------



## Poldi78 (23. November 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> Naja, bin da gerade etwas raus aus meiner Schnäppchen Euphorie. Hatte am ersten Tag der 50% Aktion bei Fahrrad.de für meine Familie die Weihnachtsgeschenke und für den Papa eine XTR Kurbel für 168€ erstanden. Nun war die Lieferung seit zwei Wochen mit einer Sendungsverfolgung hinterlegt, hat aber nie das Lager verlassen. Natürlich sind nun alle Artikel vergriffen und mein Paket endgültig verschwunden. Kann passieren, ärgerlich ist es trotzdem. Zum einen dachte ich die Weihnachtsgeschichte abgehakt zu haben zum anderen war es aber auch ein echt gutes Ding mit der Kurbel. Weg von Plaste und trotzdem leicht.


Ich hatte auch eine größere Bestellung, die auf 3 Pakete aufgeteilt worden ist. Alle Pakete haben es bis ins Ziel-Paketzentrum geschafft, sind dann aber mit dem Vermerk, dass sie die Versandbedingungen nicht erfüllen zurück gegangen....Fand ich auch ein wenig merkwürdig...


----------



## hemorider (23. November 2022)

glaube die sind ein wenig Überfordert...
wegen der Kurbel werde ich die ganzen Feiertage grimmig dreinschauen


----------



## DeluXer (23. November 2022)

Ich hab gestern die Gloworm Lampe bestellt und die soll obwohls aus Griechenland kommt morgen schon da sein. Das nenn ich mal fix.


----------



## idmoto (23. November 2022)

Hallo, wo findet man den 10% Fahrrad.de Gutschein?


----------



## ehrles8 (23. November 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> Hallo, wo findet man den 10% Fahrrad.de Gutschein?


Komoot Premium abonnieren, dann kannst du den Account bei Fahrrad.de verknüpfen und bekommst auf jeden Einkauf 10% (bzw. 5% auf Fahrräder).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (23. November 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Jegliche Diskussion hier unnötig: Den Bolt gibts bei dem Südtiroler Shop wohl nimmer...



Meine Bestellung wurde leider auch storniert und das Geld per Paypal zurückerstattet


----------



## Steefan (23. November 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch eine größere Bestellung, die auf 3 Pakete aufgeteilt worden ist. Alle Pakete haben es bis ins Ziel-Paketzentrum geschafft, sind dann aber mit dem Vermerk, dass sie die Versandbedingungen nicht erfüllen zurück gegangen....Fand ich auch ein wenig merkwürdig...



Kann ich aufklären: Einige Sendungen werden von Fahrrad.de versendet (die kommen an), andere kommen vom Absender "Internetstores GmbH c/o Rhenus..." (die kommen nicht an). Bei der Adressübermittlung kommt es zum Verlust der Hausnummer und DHL hat mir am Telefon gesagt, sie DÜRFEN nicht zustellen, wenn die Adresse nicht vollständig ist.

Ggf. könnt ihr die Theorie untermauern, indem ihr die Versandnachricht genauer lest. Unter "Der Versand der Ware erfolgt an" steht bei mir schon die verstümmelte Adresse. Liest im Normalfall natürlich keiner, da die Versandadresse bei der Bestellung ja bereits korrekt angegeben war.

Ach ja: Und Fahrrad.de kann da nichts machen (sagte mir ein Mitarbeiter). Er leitet es weiter.
​Edit: Gerne antworte ich auf die mittlerweile eingetroffenen Einwände per PM. Hab den Eindruck, das würde beim Antworten hier im Thread zu sehr ausarten. Außerdem habe ich noch ein anderes Leben.


----------



## Ezibian (23. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Kann ich aufklären: Einige Sendungen werden von Fahrrad.de versendet (die kommen an), andere kommen vom Absender "Internetstores GmbH c/o Rhenus..." (die kommen nicht an). Bei der Adressübermittlung kommt zum Verlust der Hausnummer und DHL hat mir am Telefon gesagt, sie DÜRFEN nicht zustellen, wenn die Adresse nicht vollständig ist.
> 
> Ggf. könnt ihr die Theorie untermauern, indem ihr die Versandnachricht genauer lest. Unter "Der Versand der Ware erfolgt an" steht bei mir schon die verstümmelte Adresse. Liest im Normalfall natürlich keiner, da die Versandadresse bei der Bestellung ja bereits korrekt angegeben war.
> 
> ...


Bei mir das gleiche Spiel😡

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, nachdem meine Bestellung wieder retour ging, dass die Hausnummer gefehlt hat.

Auf zwei Mails an fahrrad.de habe ich keine Antwort erhalten. 

Bedeutet wohl dass die ihre ganze Ware wieder zurück bekommen. Hoffe sie starten eine zweite Auslieferung. Den ganzen Krempel einlagern macht doch sicher mehr Arbeit. WTF.


----------



## Steefan (23. November 2022)

Ezibian schrieb:


> Hoffe sie starten eine zweite Auslieferung. Den ganzen Krempel einlagern macht doch sicher mehr Arbeit. WTF.



Das wäre echt schlau & sinnvoll... ich fürchte nur, die Prozesse sind da nicht flexibel genug für.


----------



## hemorider (23. November 2022)

Die haben bei campz ja quasi die selbe Verfahrensweise


----------



## piilu (23. November 2022)

An die Packstation umleiten wäre zu einfach oder?


----------



## Ezibian (23. November 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> An die Packstation umleiten wäre zu einfach oder?


Wenn man es vorher weis eventuell eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## piilu (23. November 2022)

Ezibian schrieb:


> Wenn man es vorher weis eventuell eine Möglichkeit.


Auch sonst warum wartet den ganzen Tag auf dem Boten wenn man sich das bwquem rund um die Uhr abholen kann?


----------



## demlak (23. November 2022)

Nicht jeder hat eine Packstation um die Ecke.. und/oder Transportmöglichkeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heeyho (23. November 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kleines Ding, aber seitdem ich den Trickstuff Le Block habe, sind die Druckpunkte meiner SRAM Bremsen echt besser. Heute für 4,99 Euro (statt 8,90) im Angebot bei Bike24:
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1467137.html


Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit ner aktuellen Shimano 4-Kolben-Bremse? Da steht man braucht nen zusätzlichen Kabelbinder. Geht der durch die Halterung für die Sicherungsschraube oder ist das so gemeint, dass der Kabelbinder einfach einmal um den Sattel rum müsste?


----------



## CrossX (23. November 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Auch sonst warum wartet den ganzen Tag auf dem Boten wenn man sich das bwquem rund um die Uhr abholen kann?


Warum zur Packstation laufen, wenn DHL die Pakete bequem hinters Haus legt?


----------



## Ezibian (23. November 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Warum zur Packstation laufen, wenn DHL die Pakete bequem hinters Haus legt?


Sooo ist das nämlich.


----------



## Permafrost (23. November 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Auch sonst warum wartet den ganzen Tag auf dem Boten wenn man sich das bwquem rund um die Uhr abholen kann?


Ich hab läppische 8km zur nächsten packstation die eher so naja auf dem Arbeitsweg liegt und dann den Spaß noch am Bike festbinden und über Landstraße heim… dann doch lieber hinters Haus liefern lassen
Dorfleben halt


----------



## seblubb (23. November 2022)

wunderbar, wie ihr alle aneinander vorbeischreibt. Da hat jemand ein spezifisches Problem, ein anderer liefert die passende Lösung und der dritte bemängelt, dass es nicht zu seinem Lebensentwurf passt 🤭


----------



## fone (23. November 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch eine größere Bestellung, die auf 3 Pakete aufgeteilt worden ist. Alle Pakete haben es bis ins Ziel-Paketzentrum geschafft, sind dann aber mit dem Vermerk, dass sie die Versandbedingungen nicht erfüllen zurück gegangen....Fand ich auch ein wenig merkwürdig...


Ich hab 3 Mal bestellt und 6 Pakete bekommen, 4 lagen vor der Haustür, 2 musste ich beim Postamt abholen. Schon witzig irgendwie.
Was ist denn von euch so zurück gegangen? Lohnt es sich nochmal zu stöbern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (23. November 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Was ist denn von euch so zurück gegangen? Lohnt es sich nochmal zu stöbern?


Ich wüsste das z.B. garnicht mehr bei dem ganzen Schrott den ich da in letzter Zeit bestellt hab 🤷‍♂️ müsst glaub mal nachschauen ob was fehlt 😅


----------



## hemorider (23. November 2022)

sollte noch jemand zufällig eine 1-Fach XTR Kurbel finden, hier ☝️


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Kann ich aufklären: Einige Sendungen werden von Fahrrad.de versendet (die kommen an), *andere kommen vom Absender "Internetstores GmbH c/o Rhenus..." (die kommen nicht an)*. Bei der Adressübermittlung kommt es zum Verlust der Hausnummer und DHL hat mir am Telefon gesagt, sie DÜRFEN nicht zustellen, wenn die Adresse nicht vollständig ist.
> 
> 
> ​


Nein, ich hatte in der letzten Zeit mehrere Sendungen von Internetstores *** erhalten. Adresse richtig, ordentlich zugestellt, alles paletti.


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. November 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Kann ich aufklären: Einige Sendungen werden von Fahrrad.de versendet (die kommen an), andere kommen vom Absender "Internetstores GmbH c/o Rhenus..." (die kommen nicht an). Bei der Adressübermittlung kommt es zum Verlust der Hausnummer und DHL hat mir am Telefon gesagt, sie DÜRFEN nicht zustellen, wenn die Adresse nicht vollständig ist.


Also bei mir ist gerade so eine Sendung von Internetstores gut angekommen.


----------



## ehrles8 (23. November 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Nein, ich hatte in der letzten Zeit mehrere Sendungen von Internetstores *** erhalten. Adresse richtig, ordentlich zugestellt, alles paletti.


Hier auch, das waren viele Pakete von Fahrrad.de und Campz in den letzten Wochen. Alles wunderbar...


----------



## Ede55- (23. November 2022)

Bei mir kam heut eine Wahoo Pulsuhr an von Fahrrad.de, aber leider nur die Verpackung. Uhr war nicht drin😂
Hab en Ticket eröffnet, mal schaun was die sagen
Hatte ich auch noch nie im Leben


----------



## Halorider (23. November 2022)

Ede55- schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heut eine Wahoo Pulsuhr an von Fahrrad.de, aber leider nur die Verpackung. Uhr war nicht drin😂
> Hab en Ticket eröffnet, mal schaun was die sagen
> Hatte ich auch noch nie im Leben


A ja 70% rabatt,kommt hin😀


----------



## demlak (23. November 2022)

haben die keinen platz mehr im lager, dass die alles in mehrere Teillieferungen versenden müssen? Sowohl Fahrrad.de als auch campz.de splitten hier grad alles auf.. und das mit teils nur einem Tag lieferunterschied


----------



## ernmar (23. November 2022)

Die liefern aus unterschiedlichen Lagern aus.


----------



## RaceFace67 (23. November 2022)

nennt sich dropshipping oder: „ ich Lager alles aus, bis die Hersteller mich auslagern weil sie mich nicht mehr brauchen.“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (23. November 2022)

Ergibt (leider) Sinn.. danke


----------



## morph027 (23. November 2022)

null-2wo schrieb:


> 20% auf alles bei one up components mit dem code *WORKLESSRIDEMORE* und im moment is auch vieles noch verfügbar, z.b. sattelstützen in 30,9mm mit bis zu 240 mm hub, in dem falle für € 191,60 inkl. shipping.


Hm, "bräuchte" theoretisch eine längere im Titan. Wie ist das bei OneUp mit Service? Geht dat?


----------



## Remux (23. November 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hm, "bräuchte" theoretisch eine längere im Titan. Wie ist das bei OneUp mit Service? Geht dat?


Viel besseren als den Oneup Service kannste von einem Massenhersteller nicht erwarten


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (23. November 2022)

Internetstores:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ver...s-noch-am-besten.919426/page-93#post-18428871 



mzonq schrieb:


> Fahrrad de (Internet Stores) sitzen hier in Esslingen und machen ihr Lager dicht und geben die Logistik dann an einen Provider.
> Ich nehme an ein findiger Controller hat denen ausgerechnet, dass es billiger ist das Zeugs zu verscherbeln und das Lager zu verkleinern als umzulagern....




Dafür werden alle alten MAs natürlich rausgeworfen:








						Internetstores schließt Logistikzentrum Esslingen und setzt auf Rhenus - radmarkt.de
					

Was die Anfang Oktober aufgenommene Kooperation mit der Auto-Werkstatt- und Fachmarktkette Auto-Teile-Unger Handels GmbH & Co. KG (ATU) betrifft, äußerte sich Internetstores-CEO Max Heimann gerne. Weniger auskunftsfreudig ist die E-Commerce-Größe, wenn es um die Schließung des altehrwürdigen...




					radmarkt.de


----------



## null-2wo (23. November 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hm, "bräuchte" theoretisch eine längere im Titan. Wie ist das bei OneUp mit Service? Geht dat?


is recht easy, du musst halt öfter ran als bei der doppelt so teuren konkurrenz. am betsen direkt vor der erstmontage mit leichtgängigem fett (slick kick) abschmieren. ich service meine alle zwei jahre, muss aber ca. 3x im jahr nachpumpen (dafür muss der sattel runter). hab bei der 240er zugeschlagen, weil sie keine längere haben die perfekt ins aktuelle projekt passt.


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Ohhh mann! Falscher Zeitpunkt für so geilen Garn!
> Wie gern hätt ich die
> Mons Royale Merino Weste: Beschde
> 151,96
> ...



...beim Österreicher für rd. 162 minus 12%


----------



## Scili (23. November 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...beim Österreicher für rd. 162 minus 12%


Also DAS find ich jetz ma nicht ok von Dir. 
Kann die Bergzelt- Leute ja jetz nichtmal anschnorren von wegen Best Price Alert  
Ist ja kein Shop in DE.


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2022)

- gern geschehen


----------



## Orby (23. November 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hm, "bräuchte" theoretisch eine längere im Titan. Wie ist das bei OneUp mit Service? Geht dat?


Will gerne oft nachgeschmiert werden. Mache es auch öfters mal ohne öffnen von außen. 

Hab meine aber bereits nach 14 Monaten mit dem Service Kit versehen müssen. Hab es aber gratis bekommen von One aus NL inklusive den großen Pins. 
Also guter Service, aber ich hab noch nie so oft schmieren müssen wie die beiden OneUp. Transfer V1 musste ich nie irgendwas machen außer sauber wischen und mal von außen SRAM Butter drauf, einfahren und abwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (23. November 2022)

Ich hab meine einmal
Im Jahr geschmiert und 0 Probleme 🤷🏻‍♂️ defekte Kartusche gabs nach 2 Jahren kostenlos neu


----------



## teatimetom (23. November 2022)

Ede55- schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heut eine Wahoo Pulsuhr an von Fahrrad.de, aber leider nur die Verpackung. Uhr war nicht drin😂
> Hab en Ticket eröffnet, mal schaun was die sagen
> Hatte ich auch noch nie im Leben


war schon:
wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal?


----------



## cbtp (23. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> haben die keinen platz mehr im lager, dass die alles in mehrere Teillieferungen versenden müssen? Sowohl Fahrrad.de als auch campz.de splitten hier grad alles auf.. und das mit teils nur einem Tag lieferunterschied


Bei mir auch alles aufgeteilt, auch auf verschiedene Paketdienste (hab über Bikster in Österreich bestellt).

Mir ist das ja egal, aber wenn man einen Schlauch, der eh schon Rabatt + nochmals -70% gekostet halt (also nichts) als Einzelverpackung mit DPD versendet, nochdazu am gleichen Tag wie die anderen Pakete die mit DHL oder Post zugestellt werden, muss man das ganze System schon ein wenig hinterfragen ...

Andererseits, diese Aktion bei fahrrad.de/bikester und deren verlängerten Rückgabefristen laden ja auch richtig dazu ein Unfug zu machen,...


----------



## Remux (23. November 2022)

Also bei mir man immer alles in einem Paket, das letzte gestern.
War insgesamt schon ein extremes Sparpotential im Sale. Denke so viel hab ich noch nie gekauft ohne dabei viel Unsinn übrig zu haben 😂


----------



## cbtp (24. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Für die lieben Kleinen der S-Works Fahrer*innen statt 1.150 EUR nur noch 899 EUR
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1590803
> 
> ...



Würde mir jemand sagen, ich soll mit 3 Worten die Firma Specialized erklären – ich würd ihm einfach das zeigen. Laufrad um den 3 fachen Preis wie sonst üblich, dafür halt Carbon ...

Abgesehen davon ist das kein Schnäppchen – kostet z.B. bei BC deutlich weniger:








						Specialized Hotwalk Carbon 12" Kinder Laufrad
					

Das Specialized Hotwalk Carbon - ultimatives Kinder Laufrad für die Rennfahrer von morgen Das Hotwalk ist ein 12" Laufrad, das Specialized in seinem Aufbau und seiner Geometrie explizit auf die Bedürfnisse von Kindern abgestimmt hat. Dennoch kommen




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. November 2022)

ilfer schrieb:


> SPECIALIZED Black Friday Early Access, bitteschön...:
> Da sind wirklich gute Angebote dabei, grade bei Reifen und Helmen und so.
> 
> 
> ...


@ilfer 
da muss man sich aber special anmelden um die zu sehen? 
Wenn ich dem Link folge sehe ich erstmal nur alles zum UVP...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (24. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> @ilfer
> da muss man sich aber special anmelden um die zu sehen?
> Wenn ich dem Link folge sehe ich erstmal nur alles zum UVP...


Mist. Okay, dann nehm ichs raus. Morgen startet das dann auch für unangemeldete.


----------



## Remux (24. November 2022)

Hatte mich am Montag angemeldet aber keinen NL bekommen 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Hans (24. November 2022)




----------



## boarderking (24. November 2022)

mip86 schrieb:


> Nur eins der vielen Beispiele: XTR9120 4 Kolbenbremse - gestern 248,9x€, heute im Black Sonstwas Angebot für sagenhafte 251,96€ https://www.maciag-offroad.de/shimano-mtb-bremse-xtr-m9120-4-kolben-xtr-serienfarbe-sid113155.html
> 
> Freitag gibts dann sicher wieder einen 15% Gutschein auf Alles nachdem in dieser Woche die Preise auf fast alle Produkte deutlich angezogen sind.





Remux schrieb:


> den Maxxis schriftzug siehst auf den Bildern ja nicht. Wobei der bei meinem Rallon überraschenderweise gelb war.


Außerdem nicht max GRIP und DD hinten...


----------



## flowforfun (24. November 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Wenn die Geber nicht so häßlich wären....die gefallen mir echt 0,0


Das war im falschen Thread das tut mir leid 🙏


----------



## mike79 (24. November 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Das war im falschen Thread das tut mir leid 🙏


Schnell löschen und gegen ein Schnäppchen ersetzen.. 

Sonst hagelt es negative smileys und bluthochdruck


----------



## Detritus667 (24. November 2022)

Nach über einer Woche Funkstille kam auf Rückfrage jetzt der Storno durch gigasport - super Laden! NICHT

Hätten die zeitnah storniert wäre noch ein anderes Bike verfügbar gewesen, dass ich jetzt natürlich auch weg.


----------



## flowforfun (24. November 2022)

Schon passiert


mike79 schrieb:


> Schnell löschen und gegen ein Schnäppchen ersetzen..
> 
> Sonst hagelt es negative smileys und bluthochdruck


----------



## Scili (24. November 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> Schnell löschen und gegen ein Schnäppchen ersetzen..
> 
> Sonst hagelt es negative smileys und bluthochdruck


Ohhh ja. Die kennen da nix! Immer ein Gemetzel aus roten Smileys


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. November 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ja, auch z.B. Feedback Sports Pro Elite Montageständer für phänomenale 170€...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schnell bestellt bevor ausverkauft 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (24. November 2022)

Chamaeleon schrieb:


> 24mx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vor C haben die das ding 1x pro jahr für 25 € rausgehauen  good ol' times.


----------



## CrossX (24. November 2022)

null-2wo schrieb:


> vor C haben die das ding 1x pro jahr für 25 € rausgehauen  good ol' times.


Ich war bei dem Preis auch etwas verwirrt. Kenne eigentlich nur 99€ regular und im Angebot für nen Fuffi. 
Aber ist wohl lange her


----------



## Remux (24. November 2022)

hat jemand Erfahrungen zu dem hier`? https://www.bike-components.de/de/3...el-p78323/?o=11405708-schwarz-silber-10-60-Nm
Ist das ein umgelabelter Noname oder brauchbar?


----------



## Poldi78 (24. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrungen zu dem hier`? https://www.bike-components.de/de/3...el-p78323/?o=11405708-schwarz-silber-10-60-Nm
> Ist das ein umgelabelter Noname oder brauchbar?


Hat im Test in der Bravo sehr gut abgeschnitten...


----------



## mzonq (24. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> https://www.propain-bikes.com/tyee-sale/#tyee-sale-lp also doch nochmal was. 20% aufs Tyee, Komplettbike und Framesets.
> Edit: sogar 25 % aufs Framset.


Mist, glaube ich muss den Rechner ausmachen, bzw. nicht mehr hier reinschauen....

Ich brauche kein neues Bike!
Ich brauche kein neues Bike!
Ich brauche kein neues Bike!
Ich brauche kein neues Bike!
Ich brauche kein neues Bike!


----------



## Doempf (24. November 2022)

mzonq schrieb:


> Mist, glaube ich muss den Rechner ausmachen, bzw. nicht mehr hier reinschauen....
> 
> Ich brauche kein neues Bike!
> Ich brauche kein neues Bike!
> ...


Keine Sorge, mir geht's genauso... Denke das Frameset wird kommen ...


----------



## Nd-60 (24. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrungen zu dem hier`? https://www.bike-components.de/de/3...el-p78323/?o=11405708-schwarz-silber-10-60-Nm
> Ist das ein umgelabelter Noname oder brauchbar?


Ich hab den bereits eine Weile, aber bisher nur 4 Mal benutzt. Macht was er soll. 
Drehmoment habe ich bisher allerdings nicht nachgemessen. 
Er kann leider kein Drehmoment für links, aber das Problem teilt er mit sehr vielen.


----------



## Ezibian (24. November 2022)

Antwort von fahrrad.de auf meine Anfrage ob es möglich die wegen der fehlenden Hausnummer retournierte Sendung nochmal an mich zu schicken:

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Es tut uns Leid, dass Ihre Sendung nicht zugestellt werden konnte.

Aus technischen Gründen ist leider kein direkter Neuversand möglich.

Sollten Sie die Bestellung bereits bezahlt haben, wird Ihnen  der Kaufbetrag natürlich auf die von Ihnen  gewählte Zahlmethode zurück erstattet.

Bitte geben Sie einfach eine neue Bestellung für die gewünschten Artikel auf.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße,



Was für ein 💩.


----------



## demlak (24. November 2022)

Das is schon ziemlich arschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (24. November 2022)

Das ist bei so ziemlich jeden Online-Laden so. Und die können nachträglich nicht mal einen GS generieren oder wieder gutschreiben.


----------



## davez (24. November 2022)

Ezibian schrieb:


> Antwort von fahrrad.de auf meine Anfrage ob es möglich die wegen der fehlenden Hausnummer retournierte Sendung nochmal an mich zu schicken:
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...


Versetze Dich mal in die Situation des Unternehmens. Deine Situation ist in keinem Prozess abgebildet, weil viel zu unwahrscheinlich. D.h. wahrscheinlich werden mehrere Menschen sich physisch damit auseinandersetzen müssen, Dein Paket rauszusuchen, neu zu labeln und dann in den Postausgang zu geben und das ganze noch im ERP und Buchhaltung abbilden. Das ist ein Alptraum für jeden Retailer. Die direkten und indirekten Kosten für den Vorgang sind für den Retailer im Zweifel höher als seine Marge auf die Ware. Rücknahme und wieder im Lager einsortieren ist deutlich günstiger (weil Standardprozess).

Das hat also nichts mit kundenunfreundlich zu tun. Es ist schlichtweg völlig unwirtschaftlich in dem Geschäftsmodell des Online Retailers.

@demlak Nein, überhaupt nicht arschig, sondern notwendig, um das Geschäft betreiben zu können.


----------



## demlak (24. November 2022)

Ich hab mal gelernt "Vergraulst du einen Kunden.. vergraulst du 10 Kunden".. Ich habe da eine gänzlich andere Haltung zu als "das geht nicht anders".

Eine einfache Lösung: Artikel bezogener Gutschein für die nächste Bestellung, der den gleichen Rabatt abbildet.. fertig.


----------



## davez (24. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gelernt "Vergraulst du einen Kunden.. vergraulst du 10 Kunden".. Ich habe da eine gänzlich andere Haltung zu als "das geht nicht anders".


Wenn Du es Dir als Unternehmen leisten kannst. Wenn Du dünne Margen hast, musst Du kosteneffizient agieren. 

Alle wollen hier Schnäppchen machen, aber bitte schön dann noch einen super Service dazu. Und wenn ich einen Fehler mache (Stichwort Hausnummer vergessen), soll der Händler gefälligst mir das Schnäppchen nochmal zuschicken. Finde den Fehler 

Top Service funktioniert halt nur bei Premium Preisen (siehe Trickstuff, Lupine & Co.). Man muss sich halt als Kunde entscheiden, worauf der Fokus liegt.


----------



## demlak (24. November 2022)

Ich habe nicht gelesen, dass der Kunde die Hausnummer vergessen hat, sondern, dass es ein Fehler zwischen Shop und Versanddienstleister ist.. 

Unabhängig davon, wäre es dennoch eine einfache und zufriedenstellende Lösung, dem Kunden den ursprünglichen Rabatt nochmal zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Poldi78 (24. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gelesen, dass der Kunde die Hausnummer vergessen hat, sondern, dass es ein Fehler zwischen Shop und Versanddienstleister ist..
> 
> Unabhängig davon, wäre es dennoch eine einfache und zufriedenstellende Lösung, dem Kunden den ursprünglichen Rabatt nochmal zur Verfügung zu stellen.


Vielleicht werden die Sachen auch wieder in die Rabattaktion aufgenommen...wenn Du im Suchfeld Outlet70 eingibst, werden Dir ja alle Sachen der Rabattaktion angezeigt... und es sind wieder mehr Artikel. Gestern waren es 66 Seiten heute wieder 68...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (24. November 2022)

Alles eine Frage der Perspektive..

"schön, dass der Rabatt doch noch möglich ist"

"Doof, jetzt hat jemand anderes den Rabatt bekommen, den ich schon hatte"


----------



## demlak (24. November 2022)

btw.. https://www.mtb-news.de/news/black-friday-2022-mountainbike-fahrrad-schnaeppchen-angebote/


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> btw.. https://www.mtb-news.de/news/black-friday-2022-mountainbike-fahrrad-schnaeppchen-angebote/


Das ist ja nur für die Allgemeinheit bzw. den Pöbel oder?
Die Pro's schauen ohnehin hier rein  🤣


----------



## demlak (24. November 2022)

Dann dürfen die pros jetzt auch beim Pöbel mal reinschauen..


----------



## null-2wo (24. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die Pro's schauen ohnehin hier rein 🤣


die haben doch eh hier abgeschrieben


----------



## davez (24. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gelesen, dass der Kunde die Hausnummer vergessen hat, sondern, dass es ein Fehler zwischen Shop und Versanddienstleister ist..
> 
> Unabhängig davon, wäre es dennoch eine einfache und zufriedenstellende Lösung, dem Kunden den ursprünglichen Rabatt nochmal zur Verfügung zu stellen.


Das könnte ich in der Tat missverstanden haben (Hausnummer fehlt)

Zweiteres, siehe meinen Kommentar oben (Sonderprozess)


----------



## cbtp (24. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Die Pro's schauen ohnehin hier rein  🤣


Die wahren Pros schauen im RCZ-Thread


----------



## Sub-Zero (24. November 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Die wahren Pros schauen im RCZ-Thread


Du meinst die Glücksritter und Lottospieler? 🤭


----------



## null-2wo (24. November 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Lottospieler


dieser vergleich hinkt komplett  beim lotto gibts zwei ziehungen die woche, bei rcz nur alle "20 working days"


----------



## canttouchme (24. November 2022)

Meine Firma hilft mir beim Geld sparen: Firmenkreditkartenabrechnung wurde nicht bearbeitet und dementsprechend hat Amex 5.000€ Spesen von meinem Konto eingezogen.

Das wars dann für mich mit dem Black Friday 2022. Scha.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezibian (24. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Versetze Dich mal in die Situation des Unternehmens. Deine Situation ist in keinem Prozess abgebildet, weil viel zu unwahrscheinlich. D.h. wahrscheinlich werden mehrere Menschen sich physisch damit auseinandersetzen müssen, Dein Paket rauszusuchen, neu zu labeln und dann in den Postausgang zu geben und das ganze noch im ERP und Buchhaltung abbilden. Das ist ein Alptraum für jeden Retailer. Die direkten und indirekten Kosten für den Vorgang sind für den Retailer im Zweifel höher als seine Marge auf die Ware. Rücknahme und wieder im Lager einsortieren ist deutlich günstiger (weil Standardprozess).
> 
> Das hat also nichts mit kundenunfreundlich zu tun. Es ist schlichtweg völlig unwirtschaftlich in dem Geschäftsmodell des Online Retailers.
> 
> @demlak Nein, überhaupt nicht arschig, sondern notwendig, um das Geschäft betreiben zu können.


Der 💩 war nicht so ernst von mir gemeint und betraf in vor allem den Umstand das die Zustellung lediglich an der fehlenden Hausnummer scheiterte. 

Mein Post war in erster Linie als Info für die gedacht welche in der gleichen Situation sind wie ich und noch keine Nachricht von fahrrad.de erhalten haben. 

Meine Bestellung beinhaltete viel Kleinkram. Lenkerband, Bremsbeläge Ketten etc. Auch fünf Helme. Eigentlich hatte ich vor das allermeiste zu spenden. Ein Radsportbekannter sammelt laufend Material für Radsportler in Südamerika und Afrika.









						Radspende - Gib alten Teilen neues Leben
					

Radspende gibt Alten Teilen ein Neues Leben. In diesem Beitrag lest ihr wie das gemeinnützige Projekt entstanden ist. Und wie ihr auch mit wenig Aufwand viel Gutes tun könnt.




					www.velonerd.cc
				




 Da hätte ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt um mal einen ordentlichen Schwung Teile abzuliefern. Da wird jetzt leider nix draus.


----------



## wirme (24. November 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ja, auch z.B. Feedback Sports Pro Elite Montageständer für phänomenale 170€...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Preis ist wirklich gut - deswegen gekauft


----------



## davez (24. November 2022)

Ezibian schrieb:


> Der 💩 war nicht so ernst von mir gemeint und betraf in vor allem den Umstand das die Zustellung lediglich an der fehlenden Hausnummer scheiterte.
> 
> Mein Post war in erster Linie als Info für die gedacht welche in der gleichen Situation sind wie ich und noch keine Nachricht von fahrrad.de erhalten haben.
> 
> ...


Sorry für meine Reaktion. Aber ich manchmal bekomme ich einfach echt die Krise, weil viele hier nur aus der Sicht eines Konsumenten und vergessen dabei die betriebswirtschaftlichen Bedingungen unter denen die Firmen arbeiten müssen.


----------



## JDEM (24. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Sorry für meine Reaktion. Aber ich manchmal bekomme ich einfach echt die Krise, weil viele hier nur aus der Sicht eines Konsumenten und vergessen dabei die betriebswirtschaftlichen Bedingungen unter denen die Firmen arbeiten müssen.



Sagen wir einzelne Dämlaks. Kann aber auch die verstehen, die dort bestellt haben und aufgrund eines Fehlers ihre Bestellungen nicht bekommen.


----------



## demlak (24. November 2022)

geiler post! "der is doof, weil er das doof fand.. aber ich finds auch doof"


----------



## xlacherx (24. November 2022)

Jones_D schrieb:


> BC hat noch einmal paar Schnapper rausgehauen, unter anderem:
> 
> SRAM XX1 Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit inkl XX1 Kette für 599€ bei BC
> SRAM Code RSC Set für 199€ bei BC


So ne rotze alter... eigentlich wollte ich ne AXS nur testen, wenn es das GX Kit für 300€ gibt. und jetzt kommt BC mit so nem Angebot ums eck... 
*Konto has left the Chat..."


----------



## Scili (24. November 2022)

Voll übel.
Imaginär hab ich heut schon die XX1 AXS, nen Propainrahmen und Newmen LRS bestellt


----------



## xlacherx (24. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Voll übel.
> Imaginär hab ich heut schon die XX1 AXS, nen Propainrahmen und Newmen LRS bestellt


Sei froh das es nur imaginär war... ich hab bestellt


----------



## Scili (24. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Sei froh das es nur imaginär war... ich hab bestellt


Alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (24. November 2022)

Wenn es mir nicht hart peinlich wäre, einen guten Monat nachdem mein Hugene kam einen Tyee Rahmen zu bestellen, wärs schon passiert  🙈 

Nachdem, was meine Ausgaben die letzten Monate veranstalten frag ich mich ernsthaft, ob das noch mit Restvernunft und Preisbewusstsein, oder nur noch mit Kaufsucht zu erklären ist.

Kennt das Gefühl jemand? Selbsthilfegruppe anyone?


----------



## xlacherx (24. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Alles?


nein  😂 die AXS.
Aber davor waren noch n paar andere Sachen (MT5, Hose, Jacke, Handschuhe, Irgendwas bei Fahrrad.de... ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr was alles angekommen ist )


----------



## Fluhbike (24. November 2022)

übungen in selbstdisziplin wo sind die hohen preise hin, code rsc für 180 euro meine güte.


----------



## Scili (24. November 2022)

Same here... ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an Bike- Discount Buchse für Rennrad. Davor ist eine große Gedächtnislücke. Hier werden ne Menge Pakete eintrudeln


----------



## Fluhbike (24. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> nein  😂 die AXS.
> Aber davor waren noch n paar andere Sachen (MT5, Hose, Jacke, Handschuhe, Irgendwas bei Fahrrad.de... ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr was alles angekommen ist )


wieso mt5 wenns die code rsc gibt


----------



## jammerlappen (24. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Voll übel.
> Imaginär hab ich heut schon die XX1 AXS, nen Propainrahmen und Newmen LRS bestellt


Hat sich erledigt 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (24. November 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> Schnell löschen und gegen ein Schnäppchen ersetzen..
> 
> Sonst hagelt es negative smileys und bluthochdruck


Und fleißig gemeldet werden diese Post ja dann sogar auch noch ....


----------



## xlacherx (24. November 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> wieso mt5 wenns die code rsc gibt


kein bock auf Sram Bremse, und MT5 dient eh nur als "Backup" ;-)


----------



## seblubb (24. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> MT5


ist meistens doch eh nur Teilespender für die Shigura 🤭


----------



## knarz3r (24. November 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> 40% auf alles bei sixpack mit Code: BLACK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiß jemand was der Unterschied zwischen den Millenium CF und Kamikaze PA Pedalen ist? V.a. was die Lager betrifft werd ich nicht wirklich schlau aus der Beschreibung:
"zwei Edelstahl Kugellager pro Seite, igus® Bushings, ..."
vs
"igus® Gleitlager und zwei Wälzstahllagern"


----------



## kackboon91 (24. November 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> *Newmen Evolution SL A.30 29" Laufradsatz*
> 549 € statt UVP 695€
> 
> 
> ...


Danke! Auf den Laufradsatz habe ich länger schon gewartet.

Mein Geldbeutel freut sich, meine Frau killt mich…


----------



## mzonq (24. November 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> übungen in selbstdisziplin wo sind die hohen preise hin, code rsc für 180 euro meine güte.


Stark du sein musst mein Padawan, listig die dunkle Seite!








Bei mir ist gestern ein Paket eingedrudelt, ich wusste nicht mal mehr was ich bestellt hatte....so wird das nix mit dem Eigenheim


----------



## davez (24. November 2022)

mzonq schrieb:


> Stark du sein musst mein Padawan, listig die dunkle Seite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willkommen bei RCZ 🤣


----------



## osbow (24. November 2022)

Klappt bei euch die Kombination der Code bei BC? Ich bekomme ich die Meldung, dass man die Gutscheine Shimano20 mit den anderen nicht kombinieren kann…


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Klappt bei euch die Kombination der Code bei BC? Ich bekomme ich die Meldung, dass man die Gutscheine Shimano20 mit den anderen nicht kombinieren kann…



Der Code lautet auch SHIMANO25


----------



## canttouchme (24. November 2022)

Erwartet ihr, dass heute zu Mitternacht noch weitere Angebote freigeschaltet werden?
Fahrrad.de 70% auf komplettes Sortiment o.ä. 
Ich habe nämlich gar keine Ahnung wie das im Fahrradbereich abläuft..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (24. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Der Code lautet auch SHIMANO25


Haha, Ok… hier falsch geschrieben. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass die Kombination immer noch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Haha, Ok… hier falsch geschrieben. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass die Kombination immer noch nicht funktioniert.



Welche Kombination meinst du denn?


----------



## osbow (24. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Welche Kombination meinst du denn?


SHIMANO25 und VSK für heute G75VGBKM


----------



## Ede55- (24. November 2022)

Weiß jmd zufällig bis wann der Shimano Code gültig ist?


----------



## Flo7 (24. November 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> SHIMANO25 und VSK für heute G75VGBKM



probier ORANGE75


----------



## goldencore (24. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> probier ORANGE75


Der aber natürlich erst ab 75€ geht, was ja aber leider keine echte Hürde darstellt.
Der andere ist nicht kombinierbar.


----------



## DaveGo (24. November 2022)

Hab gestern Shimano zeug gekauft bei BC, hoffe die geben mir Rückwirkend vllt noch was geld zurück. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Diddo (24. November 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Hab gestern Shimano zeug gekauft bei BC, hoffe die geben mir Rückwirkend vllt noch was geld zurück. Was meint ihr?


Neubestellen und das alte Retournieren?


----------



## Papsi (24. November 2022)

einfachfabian schrieb:


> Lupine SL AF Fahrradlampe
> 
> 
> Lupine SL AF Fahrradlampe - - Die SL AF mit StVZO-Zulassung, Tagfahrlicht, bis zu 1000 Lumen Abblendlicht und bis zu 1300 Lumen Fernlicht. Mit externem Akku und Bluetooth-Fernbedienung.
> ...



Kommt mir eher wie ein Preisfehler vor, da das AF4 Set(kleinerer Akku) auch 453€ auf der Webseite kostet. 

Habe aber die AF7 ausgewählt und die für ~407€ bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveGo (24. November 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Neubestellen und das alte Retournieren?


saint sättel nicht mehr vorhanden leider

Hab den rest neu bestellt. Habe 40 euro gespart


----------



## DaveGo (24. November 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> SRAM XX1 Eagle XG-1299 12-speed Kassette
> 
> 
> Die SRAM XX1 Eagle XG-1299 12-fach Kassette ist leicht, extra steif und sieht toll aus. Die ersten 11 Ritzel dieser Kassette sind aus einem Stück Stahl gefräst und d
> ...


Lohnt das noch wenn im März das neue AXS eh kommt? 


bezel schrieb:


> bei BC gerade ganz nette Angebote: Specialized -20%
> mit Code SPECIALIZED20 + versandkostenfrei mit ORANGE75
> -> so gibts den Power Mirror Sattel für 263€
> 
> ...


Lohnt der Sattel? So leicht sind die nicht. Sitzt es sich gut auf dem Ding? Ist der überhaupt Enduro geeignet?


----------



## Remux (24. November 2022)

Das musst du doch selber wissen ob es sich für dich lohnt 🤔


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. November 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Haha, Ok… hier falsch geschrieben. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass die Kombination immer noch nicht funktioniert.


VSK ist nicht kombinierbar.
Orange 75 ist kombinierbar mit Shimano, Sram, etc....


----------



## knarz3r (24. November 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Sram


Schön wärs...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. November 2022)

knarz3r schrieb:


> Schön wärs...


Bei mir hat es funktioniert
Orange 75 funktioniert ab 75€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knarz3r (24. November 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es funktioniert


25% auf SRAM? Zeig her


----------



## Walkerk (24. November 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> Erwartet ihr, dass heute zu Mitternacht noch weitere Angebote freigeschaltet werden?
> Fahrrad.de 70% auf komplettes Sortiment o.ä.


Bitte nicht. Dann ist das Weihnachtsgeld von nächsten Jahr auch weg 😂


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. November 2022)

knarz3r schrieb:


> 25% auf SRAM? Zeig her


🤭
Ok, RockShox


----------



## Papsi (24. November 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Bitte nicht. Dann ist das Weihnachtsgeld von nächsten Jahr auch weg 😂


Dieses Jahr finde ich es auch extrem - war gefühlt den ganzen November nur für Paypal arbeiten, wenn ich aufs Konto schauen ;-)


----------



## Blechmuetze (24. November 2022)

Naja, schön aufpassen. Bei BC sind einige Shimano Sachen dabei, die kosten woanders sogar ohne Rabattcode weniger.


----------



## ilfer (24. November 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Klappt bei euch die Kombination der Code bei BC? Ich bekomme ich die Meldung, dass man die Gutscheine Shimano20 mit den anderen nicht kombinieren kann…


SHIMANO25


----------



## Fluhbike (24. November 2022)

Muss nix kaufen, auf insta hat commencal das neue meta v5 geteasert😱 coming soon


----------



## Mav3982 (24. November 2022)

Kannst beruhigt sein, ist das neue Tempo.

Aber Ja, die Preise sind dieses Jahr wieder mal interessanter!


----------



## Diddo (24. November 2022)

Turbo Levo SL Expert knapp 2k günstiger: https://www.specialized.com/de/de/turbo-levo-sl-expert/p/175106?color=293241-175106


----------



## Scili (24. November 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Turbo Levo SL Expert knapp 2k günstiger: https://www.specialized.com/de/de/turbo-levo-sl-expert/p/175106?color=293241-175106


In Forstgrün schon iwie leider geil.
Aber ich trete keiner Sekte bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (24. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> In Forstgrün schon iwie leider geil.
> Aber ich trete keiner Sekte bei.


?


----------



## xlacherx (24. November 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> ?


Er hat wohl Angst der Macht des Stromes zu verfallen


----------



## Scili (24. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Er hat wohl Angst der Macht des Stromes zu verfallen


Neee... Spezi ist mir unheimlich.
Hab nix gegen E.
Sobald die Akkus doppelte Kapazität haben bin ich beim Thema Light- E-MTB dabei. Aber mit Gasgriff.
Kommt wahrscheinlich parallel zu meinem Renteneintritt.


----------



## Walkerk (24. November 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Er hat wohl Angst der Macht des Stromes zu verfallen


Ich glaube er möchte nicht mit Förstern verwechselt werden!


----------



## Scili (24. November 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Ich glaube er möchte nicht mit Förstern verwechselt werden!


Mit Förstern/Jägern klar zu kommen is im Wald so vorteilhaft wie in der Stadt mit den Cops.
Be smart


----------



## Remux (25. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Sale bei BC mit super Angeboten...
> Code ROCKSHOX20 mit auf alle RS Artikel.
> 
> 2023 Pike ultimate 29 zb 616€
> ...


Guten Morgen, schau Mal gestern Mittag 😉🤭


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2022)

War es da etwas noch günstiger? Jedenfalls hab ich das voll übersehen bin gestern.
Aber alles noch da. Selbst die xtr Kassette. Kuriose.


----------



## dino113 (25. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Aber alles noch da.


Nicht alles. 
Aber auch einige Preise wurden wieder erhöht. Zum Glück habe ich gleich bestellt. 
Die XT8120 war mittags noch für 134€ -25% zu haben. Mittlerweile kostet die wieder 178€








						Shimano XT Scheibenbremse BR-M8120 mit Resinbelag J-Kit
					

Shimano XT BR-M8120 Scheibenbremse – mehr Bremskontrolle bedeutet mehr Konzentration auf den Trail Die Shimano XT BR-M8120 ist eine Vier-Kolben-Scheibenbremse mit organischen Bremsbelägen speziell für den Enduro- und Trail-Bereich. Der Bremssattel ze




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## beat_junkie (25. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert jemanden


Die Versandkosten machen den Rabatt auch zunichte. 
Die kettenblätter für Shimano gibt's ja nirgends. Oder hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (25. November 2022)

Ich sag nur Price-Alert!


----------



## beat_junkie (25. November 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Price-Alert!


In welchem Shop?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. November 2022)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> In welchem Shop?


Bei BC. Du holst dir einen Best Price und nimmst dann den jeweiligen Code. Das hatte das letzte Mal auch funktioniert.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Bei BC. Du holst dir einen Best Price und nimmst dann den jeweiligen Code. Das hatte das letzte Mal auch funktioniert.



Von einem anderen Shop den Bestpreis und darauf geben sie nochmal den Rabatt code?!


----------



## DaMoasta (25. November 2022)

Also wenn ich mir anschaue, was hier läuft, dann kann ich dem Artikel nicht folgen...
Süddeutsche 
Aber vielleicht geht's nach Weihnachten tatsächlich weiter?


----------



## dirk75 (25. November 2022)

Pky2101 schrieb:


> Wie ist hier die Meinung zu RCZ?
> 80€ für XT M8100 Kurbelsatz 170mm mit 32t Kettenblatt
> 
> 
> ...


Ist gut, war innerhalb von 4 Tagen geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (25. November 2022)

dirk75 schrieb:


> Ist gut, war innerhalb von 4 Tagen geliefert.


Wobei auch 4 Wochen oder 4 Monate nicht ausgeschlossen sind bei rcz.


----------



## Mav3982 (25. November 2022)

DaMoasta schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir anschaue, was hier läuft, dann kann ich dem Artikel nicht folgen...
> Süddeutsche
> Aber vielleicht geht's nach Weihnachten tatsächlich weiter?


Bitte nicht, das kann ich mir nicht leisten!


----------



## dino113 (25. November 2022)

DaMoasta schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht geht's nach Weihnachten tatsächlich weiter?


Das glaube ich auch. Manche Bikes/Teile sind so teuer geworden, dass mit den Rabatten oftmals nur der normale von vorher(213 Jahren) erreicht wird und es keine richtigen Schnäppchen sind, sondern für viele schlichtweg zu teuer. 
Viele Preise sind einfach nur noch utopisch. 
Dazu kommen die Preissteigerungen für Gas, Strom etc.


----------



## kuwahara (25. November 2022)

Kennt jemand einen aktuellen Rabattcode für r2?


----------



## dirk75 (25. November 2022)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wobei auch 4 Wochen oder 4 Monate nicht ausgeschlossen sind bei rcz.


Das stimmt, wenn die Ware allerdings als lagernd gekennzeichnet ist, sollte es schneller gehen. 

...war bei mir so vor 4 Wochen ca.


----------



## beat_junkie (25. November 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Bei BC. Du holst dir einen Best Price und nimmst dann den jeweiligen Code. Das hatte das letzte Mal auch funktioniert.


Nur da gibt's keine blackspire kettenblätter.


----------



## Ede55- (25. November 2022)

Bei mir haben Sie den Price Alert nicht akzeptiert und geschrieben ich möge den ORANGE75 Code nutzen denn so würde ich ja an tolle Angebote kommen 😂 haben wohl dazugelernt


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2022)

Ja ich glaub gestern ist es mit den Price Alerts etwas eskaliert...

Sieht man ja auch an der M8120: Am Anfang noch für 200€ im Set zu haben, sind es jetzt 250€.


----------



## null-2wo (25. November 2022)

Pky2101 schrieb:


> Wie ist hier die Meinung zu RCZ?
> 80€ für XT M8100 Kurbelsatz 170mm mit 32t Kettenblatt
> 
> 
> ...


für rcz gibts nen extra faden und wer die im normalen schnäppchenthread postet wird von ner horde lila nilpferde überrannt. die kurzversion: kannste bestellen, du hast ne 75% chance das teil zu bekommen (ansonsten geld zurück) und "20 working days" bedeutet die arbeiten einen tag pro woche.


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2022)

Xtr Kassette
Reverb axs, der ibis lrs bei gocyycle etc, da sind richtig gute Angebote dabei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (25. November 2022)

Und er wird einfach nicht günstiger... 
Wat mach ich denn nun?
Garmin 530
Hunnertsechzsch! Mehr wollt ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben


----------



## jammerlappen (25. November 2022)

Zwischendurch gabs den bei Bergzeit für 179 glatt. 
Hab aber auch noch nicht zugeschlagen 🥸


----------



## Scili (25. November 2022)

I know... 

Hmpf


----------



## xatb (25. November 2022)

Pky2101 schrieb:


> Wie ist hier die Meinung zu RCZ?
> 80€ für XT M8100 Kurbelsatz 170mm mit 32t Kettenblatt
> 
> 
> ...


Habe die am 19.11 bestellt und soll heute laut GLS zugestellt werden. Mal schauen was im Paket drin ist. Ist mein erstes mal Erlebnisshopping bei RCZ. Ansonsten wie @null-2wo gesagt hat hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-angebote.938113/


----------



## jammerlappen (25. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> I know...
> 
> Hmpf


Ma gucken, wer als erster die Nerven verliert...


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (25. November 2022)

Eh saunervig die Tasten-Bedienung von dem Ding


----------



## Scili (25. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Eh saunervig die Tasten-Bedienung von dem Ding


Ja. Aber nachdem ich n bisschen tiefer in der Materie drin war hab ich für mich entschieden:
Wahoo wird es nicht.
Das Teil ist Stand heute P/L- mässig einfach ziemlich gut und den Garmin Mikrokosmos gibts noch dazu.


----------



## boblike (25. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> 40% Rabatt auf Powerbar mit dem Code *POWERBAR40*
> 
> https://www.powerbar.eu/de_DE/


Wer heutzutage noch bei Nestle einkauft, spendet wahrscheinlich auch "one way Tickets nach Katar" an arbeitslose Pakistani!

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## SportyBen (25. November 2022)

Sorry falls es schon gepostet wurde.
Canyon hat den Sale gestartet, 20% auf manche Bikes in Stealth und einzelnes Zubehör.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ehrles8 (25. November 2022)

Erledigt


----------



## Daniel1893 (25. November 2022)

boblike schrieb:


> Wer heutzutage noch bei Nestle einkauft, spendet wahrscheinlich auch "one way Tickets nach Katar" an arbeitslose Pakistani!
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


vielleicht erstmal die Fakten checken?









						Nestlé trennt sich von Sportenergie-Marken PowerBar und Musashi - radmarkt.de
					

Der Schweizer Lebensmittel-Konzern Nestlé hat die beiden Sporternährungs-Anbieter PowerBar und Musashi an die Post Holdings Inc. verkauft. Diese Konsumgüter-Holding hat ihren Sitz in St. Louis/Missouri und ist laut eigenen Angaben „drittgrößter Hersteller von Zerealienprodukten in den...




					www.radmarkt.de
				




Stand 2014


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2022)

Die tyee Preise, auch fürs Rahmen Set, sind ja Hammer


----------



## boblike (25. November 2022)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> vielleicht erstmal die Fakten checken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn dann richtig checken!!!




Stand: 30.09.2021


----------



## ehrles8 (25. November 2022)

Kundenverarsche um die Nestlé-Zugehörigkeit zu verschleiern? @boblike


----------



## xatb (25. November 2022)

Würde jetzt keiner Sekundärquelle trauen, die vor allem ihre Daten aus Scraping bezieht (Northdata).

Der zitierte Artikel stimmt. Die Firma ist seit 2014 nachvollziehbar im Handelsregister in US-Hand verkauft von der Nestlé Deutschland GmbH. Gehört aktuell zu 100% DYMATIZE ENTERPRISES, LLC (seit 21.10.2019). Die Active Nutrition International GmbH hat auch am 22.08.2022 zuletzt einen eigenständigen Jahresabschluss veröffentlicht im Bundesanzeiger (keine Konzernbilanzierung mit Nestlé). 

Aber Hass macht manchmal blind 

Es sei denn die Dymatize Enterprises wird insgeheim vom Nestlé Schattenboard regiert ... plimm plimm plimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (25. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Kundenverarsche um die Nestlé-Zugehörigkeit zu verschleiern? @boblike


Hat man heutzutage überall:
Energie-Konzerne gründen Grüne Firmen und steigen aus der Atomkraft aus, das Original lassen sie sterben und sind dann auch nicht mehr haftbar für den Müll.

Aber jetzt genug davon und wieder zurück zum Thema!


----------



## ehrles8 (25. November 2022)

xatb schrieb:


> Es sei denn die Dymatize Enterprises wird insgeheim vom Nestlé Schattenboard regiert ... plimm plimm plimm


Danke dir. Mein Fazit: Powerbar gehört *nicht* zu Nestlé und ich bestelle mir jetzt ein paar Energy-Gummibärchen. 

Weiter geht's mit schöneren Themen.


----------



## Fipse (25. November 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie seriös deporvillage.de ist? Da gibts im übrigen gerade 10% auf alles.


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2022)

Sehr seriös


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Sehr seriös


+1


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2022)

NT-Alex schrieb:


> Teilweise echt gute Pedal-Deals
> Hier CB Mallet E für 95€
> 
> 
> ...



Gabs vor zwei Wochen unter 60€


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. November 2022)

NT-Alex schrieb:


> Teilweise echt gute Pedal-Deals
> Hier CB Mallet E für 95€
> 
> 
> ...


Man ist schon ganz enttäuscht wenn es da keine 70% Rabatt on Top drauf gibt...So wird das nix 
🤣 😂


----------



## Walkerk (25. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gabs vor zwei Wochen unter 60€


aber nicht in schwarz
bzw das waren die LS


----------



## Pedaldancer (25. November 2022)

Die Shimano Gruppen bei bike components , die ich mir angeguckt hab sind nicht wirklich Schnäppchen. Woanders ist es zwar schon ein wenig teurer, allerdings sind bei BC keine Scheiben dabei. Glaube schon, dass man solche Preise auch nach heute immer mal kriegen kann. Also nicht einfach nur kaufen weil das Belohnungssystem im Hirn schreit.


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2022)

Xtr Kassette für 243€ und xt kette für 29 sind definitiv ganz heiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Xtr Kassette für 243€ und xt kette für 29 sind definitiv ganz heiß



Gab es mit der XTR Kassette nicht Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit?


----------



## prof.66 (25. November 2022)

grobi59 schrieb:


> 10% bei R2, nicht gültig auf die Orange Days Artikel:
> 
> R2ORANGE



Danke somit ne 12-fach XT Kassette für 130€ und Lieferbar  👍


----------



## Doempf (25. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen, suche noch einen Antrieb. Hab den Preis in letzter Zeit leider nicht verfolgt. Würdet ihr sagen das ist ok? 390,- für GX AXS Upgrade kit.









						GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit
					

Lieferumfang - GX Eagle AXS Upgrade Kit       1 x GX Eagle AXS Schaltwerk 12-fach    1 x Sram GX Eagle AXS Controller mit Klemmschelle    1 x Akku    1 x Ladegerät    1 x Chain Gap Tool    1 x Multitool Sram GX Eagle...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, suche noch einen Antrieb. Hab den Preis in letzter Zeit leider nicht verfolgt. Würdet ihr sagen das ist ok? 390,- für GX AXS Upgrade kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau bei r2 mit 10% Code oder Liquid oder Bikebox. Sollte es günstiger geben


----------



## Enigma13 (25. November 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, suche noch einen Antrieb. Hab den Preis in letzter Zeit leider nicht verfolgt. Würdet ihr sagen das ist ok? 390,- für GX AXS Upgrade kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist okay, geht heute aber noch besser (370€):





						SRAM Upgrade Kit GX Eagle AXS  > GO CYCLE SHOP | GO CYCLE
					

SRAM Upgrade Kit GX Eagle AXS  > GO CYCLE SHOP



					www.gocycle.de
				




Edit: Mit Code R2ORANGE ist es bei R2 tasächlich noch günstiger (360€ inkl. Versand)


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. November 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Ist okay, geht heute aber noch besser (370€):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da geht mehr
r2:


----------



## MarKurte (25. November 2022)

Hat schon jemand für den heutigen Tag einen Versankosten-Gutschein für BC gesehen?


----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2022)

ORANGE75 sollte gehen ab 75€


----------



## SuperSpeed (25. November 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Hab die Preise die letzten 4 Wochen verfolgt, dass ist mit Abstand am günstigsten


Hast du offensichtlich nicht, denn bei bikebox hat es glatte 350.- gekostet,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (25. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> ORANGE75 sollte gehen ab 75€


Habe leider nur ne Kleinigkeit fürn 5er vergessen


----------



## dino113 (25. November 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> SRAM XX1 Eagle XG-1299 12-speed Kassette
> 
> 
> Die SRAM XX1 Eagle XG-1299 12-fach Kassette ist leicht, extra steif und sieht toll aus. Die ersten 11 Ritzel dieser Kassette sind aus einem Stück Stahl gefräst und d
> ...


Hat da noch jemand irgendwo ein gutes Angebot gesehen?
Wollte die in Copper 10-52 bestellen. Gestern für 299€, heute wieder 342€. 
Meinetwegen auch als Verschleißset mit Kette in Copper. Würde so perfekt zum dunklen Spur passen.😅


----------



## ilfer (25. November 2022)

Ich scheue mich ja bislang vor SRAM in COPPER. Sieht das nicht automatisch nach rostiger Kette aus?


----------



## Fluhbike (25. November 2022)

An Copper/Bronze wirst du 2023 nicht vorbeikommen. Allenfalls kannst du günstig Oilslickteile verkaufen. die will an der Eisdiele niemand mehr sehen.


----------



## Pattah (25. November 2022)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Danke somit ne 12-fach XT Kassette für 130€ und Lieferbar  👍


kann man immer mal auf Vorrat kaufen. Gute Idee


----------



## Ozii (25. November 2022)

Ich hab nix gekauft, hab nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen ausgemacht.


Fluhbike schrieb:


> An Copper/Bronze wirst du 2023 nicht vorbeikommen. Allenfalls kannst du günstig Oilslickteile verkaufen. die will an der Eisdiele niemand mehr sehen.


Stelle mir einen Zahnmedizin Student vor, der in der Eisdiele jobbt und gerne Mountainbike fährt 🤯


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (25. November 2022)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Lohnt das noch wenn im März das neue AXS eh kommt?
> 
> Lohnt der Sattel? So leicht sind die nicht. Sitzt es sich gut auf dem Ding? Ist der überhaupt Enduro geeignet?


Sättel kann man nie genug haben - alternsitv als Kohlefaser-Dekoartikel an die Decke hängen:






prof.66 schrieb:


> Danke somit ne 12-fach XT Kassette für 130€ und Lieferbar  👍


Wo sind die Zeiten, als die XT Kassette €50 und die Kette €15 gekostet haben? 



Fluhbike schrieb:


> An Copper/Bronze wirst du 2023 nicht vorbeikommen. Allenfalls kannst du günstig Oilslickteile verkaufen. die will an der Eisdiele niemand mehr sehen.


Hab das starke Gefühl in mir, Bikes mit oilslick-Teilen sind wie Frauen mit diesen unförmigen Über-Bauch-Jeans: An jeder Ecke sieht man sie, aber hübsch anzusehen sinds erst, wenn man die Modeteile runterzieht.


----------



## famagoer (25. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gekauft, hab nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen ausgemacht.
> 
> Stelle mir einen Zahnmedizin Student vor, der in der Eisdiele jobbt und gerne Mountainbike fährt 🤯


Ein Zahn-Student jobbt nicht in der Eisdiele. Ein Zahn-Student jobbt prinzipiell gar nicht.


----------



## Orby (25. November 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1591800


Das ist mir zu viel schwarz-orange Denken  🤪


----------



## famagoer (25. November 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu viel schwarz-orange Denken  🤪


Muss ja zum Huracan passen!


----------



## Scili (25. November 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ma gucken, wer als erster die Nerven verliert...


Und?

Ich warte noch und lasse es drauf ankommen


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (25. November 2022)

Gibt echt viele Leute mit schwachen Daumen:


----------



## ChrisNM (25. November 2022)

Der Orange Code bei R2 Bike geht auch teilweise auf reduzierte orange Artikel.
Zum Beispiel Rock Shox Federgabeln.


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2022)

Bestimmt auf die grüne Lyrik 🤮


----------



## ehrles8 (25. November 2022)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand für den heutigen Tag einen Versankosten-Gutschein für BC gesehen?


*N828B6PQ*





						Suche/Biete Gutscheine
					

Maciag-Offroad Dein persönlicher Gutschein-Code: SO#DSAvWOtz  Einlösebedingungen: Gutschein ist gültig bis zum 22.12.2022 Sale-Artikel ausgenommen Kein Mindestbestellwert Nur online einlösbar  Viel Spaß damit!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## TearZz (25. November 2022)

Ecko88 schrieb:


> Formula Cura 4 Scheibenbremse & Bremsscheibe - Sonderangebot - Set vorne & hinten - schwarz glänzend​
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1688440.html?source=SRP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=FOR622736&queryId=undefined&userToken=anonymized


Hat die schon jemand bestellt und erhalten und kann sagen was da für Scheiben bei sind, konnte in der Beschreibung nix finden oder bin blind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Hat die schon jemand bestellt und erhalten und kann sagen was da für Scheiben bei sind, konnte in der Beschreibung nix finden oder bin blind


----------



## Pedaldancer (25. November 2022)

Ich hab jetzt glaub ich mit Fahrrad.de ein Problem.  Ich hatte im Sale bestellt, das ganze kam in 2 Lieferungen. Es lag aber nur bei einer ein Rückschein drin. Hab dann alles was leider nicht gepasst hat, zurück geschickt, natürlich mit dem einen Schein, ist ja auch nur eine Bestellung gewesen... die Retoure wurde bearbeitet, aber nur die Retoure aus der einen Lieferung vermerkt. Die Sachen aus der zweiten Lieferung...tjo. keine Ahnung, weg? Den online Status kann ich vergessen, der zeigt nicht mal, dass ich was zurück geschickt hab.  hat so was schon jemand gehabt?


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. November 2022)

UserX1 schrieb:


> Leider vorbei 😞
> Nachdem ich es gestern bei fahrrad.de verpasst habe,wollte ich nun zuschlagen. Bei der Kasse springt der Preis dann hoch.


sry, aber wer kauft sich denn solch einen Ziegelstein zum raddeln 

*Gewicht (lt. Hersteller)* : 16.48 Kg


----------



## chem (25. November 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt glaub ich mit Fahrrad.de ein Problem.  Ich hatte im Sale bestellt, das ganze kam in 2 Lieferungen. Es lag aber nur bei einer ein Rückschein drin. Hab dann alles was leider nicht gepasst hat, zurück geschickt, natürlich mit dem einen Schein, ist ja auch nur eine Bestellung gewesen... die Retoure wurde bearbeitet, aber nur die Retoure aus der einen Lieferung vermerkt. Die Sachen aus der zweiten Lieferung...tjo. keine Ahnung, weg? Den online Status kann ich vergessen, der zeigt nicht mal, dass ich was zurück geschickt hab.  hat so was schon jemand gehabt?


Ich habe auch schon Sachen aus zwei Lieferungen über einen Schein zurückgeschickt. Die Retoure wurde dann getrennt bearbeitet hat einfach ein Stück länger gedauert. Ich denke die haben aktuell gut zu tun. Warte mal bis Montag und ruf dann ggf. an.


----------



## TearZz (25. November 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt glaub ich mit Fahrrad.de ein Problem.  Ich hatte im Sale bestellt, das ganze kam in 2 Lieferungen. Es lag aber nur bei einer ein Rückschein drin. Hab dann alles was leider nicht gepasst hat, zurück geschickt, natürlich mit dem einen Schein, ist ja auch nur eine Bestellung gewesen... die Retoure wurde bearbeitet, aber nur die Retoure aus der einen Lieferung vermerkt. Die Sachen aus der zweiten Lieferung...tjo. keine Ahnung, weg? Den online Status kann ich vergessen, der zeigt nicht mal, dass ich was zurück geschickt hab.  hat so was schon jemand gehabt?


Auf dem Retourenschein vermerkt man doch die Artikel die zurück gehen, wenn du was rein packst was nicht drauf steht is schon etwas blöd. Da hättest du vielleicht vorher mal bei denen nachfragen sollen.


----------



## Pedaldancer (25. November 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Auf dem Retourenschein vermerkt man doch die Artikel die zurück gehen, wenn du was rein packst was nicht drauf steht is schon etwas blöd. Da hättest du vielleicht vorher mal bei denen nachfragen sollen.


Da waren 2 Retourenscheine, die ich natürlich vollständig ausgefüllt hab,  aber nur 1 DHL* Rückschein*. Ganz blöd bin ich nicht, aber danke für das Kompliment. 

Und ich hab auch ein Foto davon gemacht...


----------



## ehrles8 (25. November 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> sry, aber wer kauft sich denn solch einen Ziegelstein zum raddeln
> *Gewicht (lt. Hersteller)* : 16.48 Kg


Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass damit jemand den Berg wieder hochfährt?
Es wird geshuttelt oder der Kollege mit E-Bike zieht die anderen mit einem Seil nach oben. 🤫


----------



## zEpHy2k (25. November 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> Hat die schon jemand bestellt und erhalten und kann sagen was da für Scheiben bei sind, konnte in der Beschreibung nix finden oder bin blind


Formula Monolithic. Es ist entgegen der normalen Cura 4 im Set eher ein Bulk/OEM-Set, kommt auch ohne Material zum kürzen der Leitung (normal dabei).


----------



## Pedaldancer (25. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Sachen aus zwei Lieferungen über einen Schein zurückgeschickt. Die Retoure wurde dann getrennt bearbeitet hat einfach ein Stück länger gedauert. Ich denke die haben aktuell gut zu tun. Warte mal bis Montag und ruf dann ggf. an.


👍👍 danke. Dann warte ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TearZz (25. November 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Da waren 2 Retourenscheine, die ich natürlich vollständig ausgefüllt hab,  aber nur 1 DHL* Rückschein*. Ganz blöd bin ich nicht, aber danke für das Kompliment.
> 
> Und ich hab auch ein Foto davon gemacht...


Dann ist doch alles gut, wie der Kollege oben schon meinte, wird halt ne Weile länger dauern. Ist aber sonst kein Problem, hatte das auch schon praktiziert.


----------



## DJTornado (25. November 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt glaub ich mit Fahrrad.de ein Problem.  Ich hatte im Sale bestellt, das ganze kam in 2 Lieferungen. Es lag aber nur bei einer ein Rückschein drin. Hab dann alles was leider nicht gepasst hat, zurück geschickt, natürlich mit dem einen Schein, ist ja auch nur eine Bestellung gewesen... die Retoure wurde bearbeitet, aber nur die Retoure aus der einen Lieferung vermerkt. Die Sachen aus der zweiten Lieferung...tjo. keine Ahnung, weg? Den online Status kann ich vergessen, der zeigt nicht mal, dass ich was zurück geschickt hab.  hat so was schon jemand gehabt?


Same


----------



## Blacksheep87 (25. November 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> sry, aber wer kauft sich denn solch einen Ziegelstein zum raddeln
> 
> *Gewicht (lt. Hersteller)* : 16.48 Kg





ehrles8 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass damit jemand den Berg wieder hochfährt?
> Es wird geshuttelt oder der Kollege mit E-Bike zieht die anderen mit einem Seil nach oben. 🤫


Fährt sich deutlich besser den berg hoch als ein über 3kg leichteres Jeffsy von 2017🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Homer4 (25. November 2022)

Hat jmd ein flight attendant yt bestellt?
Ich oute mich als extrem neugieriger Fan.


----------



## sport.frei (25. November 2022)

Hat zufällig jemand ein gutes Angebot für die Lupine SL Mono gesehen? Kostet schon die kompl Black Week immer noch 185,-.


----------



## HabeDEhre (25. November 2022)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand ein gutes Angebot für die Lupine SL Mono gesehen? Kostet schon die kompl Black Week immer noch 185,-.


Das liegt wohl dran, dass es auf Lupine so gut wie nie/keine Rabatte gibt. Lupine will wohl selber nicht, dass ihre Produkte verramscht werden.  Beim 50% fahrrad.de Outlet waren kurz mal paar SL AX Lampenköpfe drin... Da hatte ich "Glück" schnell genug zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einfachfabian (25. November 2022)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand ein gutes Angebot für die Lupine SL Mono gesehen? Kostet schon die kompl Black Week immer noch 185,-.








						Lupine SL Mono Fahrradlampe
					

Lupine SL Mono Fahrradlampe - - StVZO-konforme 700 Lumen, mit integriertem Akku und Schnellspanner zur sekundenschnellen Montage am Lenker.




					www.delta-bike.de
				




166€


----------



## Allseasonbiker (25. November 2022)

Pedaldancer schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt glaub ich mit Fahrrad.de ein Problem.  Ich hatte im Sale bestellt, das ganze kam in 2 Lieferungen. Es lag aber nur bei einer ein Rückschein drin. Hab dann alles was leider nicht gepasst hat, zurück geschickt, natürlich mit dem einen Schein, ist ja auch nur eine Bestellung gewesen... die Retoure wurde bearbeitet, aber nur die Retoure aus der einen Lieferung vermerkt. Die Sachen aus der zweiten Lieferung...tjo. keine Ahnung, weg? Den online Status kann ich vergessen, der zeigt nicht mal, dass ich was zurück geschickt hab.  hat so was schon jemand gehabt?


Ich hab letztens auch eine Bestellung in zwei Lieferungen bekommen, aber auch mit 2 Rücksendescheinen an verschiedene Adessen. Hab’s dann auch separat zurückgeschickt. Für die eine Retoure kam das Geld vor zwei Wochen zurück, beim anderen Artikel ist noch nichts passiert. Mal abwarten...


----------



## ehrles8 (25. November 2022)

Wegen Fahrrad.de komm ich bald in die Öko-Hölle. Einen Sattel, Handschuhe und als Füllartikel einen 2€ Schokoriegel bestellt.

Paket Nr. 2 lohnt sich richtig 🫣


----------



## Fluhbike (25. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Wegen Fahrrad.de komm ich bald in die Öko-Hölle. Einen Sattel, Handschuhe und als Füllartikel einen 2€ Schokoriegel bestellt.
> 
> Paket Nr. 2 lohnt sich richtig 🫣
> Anhang anzeigen 1591975


Und das von nestle😱


----------



## ehrles8 (25. November 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Und das von nestle😱


Bitte nicht schon wieder 🤣


----------



## Walkerk (25. November 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Und das von nestle😱


Mondelez, nicht Nestlé


----------



## Ozii (25. November 2022)

Servus, ich nochmal

Gibt es irgendwo gute Schnäppchen zum Laufradbau? Duke crazy Felgen und erase Naben wären nämlich ultra.
Würde da gerne mein Geld loswerden


----------



## Permafrost (25. November 2022)

N‘Abend
Die radon slide hose hat hier nicht zufällig jemand in M bestellt und braucht ne L??

Hab zu wenig Oberschenkel für die L   und M ist nix mehr online, falls also wer Tauschen will…


----------



## AgentZero0 (26. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Servus, ich nochmal
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo gute Schnäppchen zum Laufradbau? Duke crazy Felgen und erase Naben wären nämlich ultra.
> Würde da gerne mein Geld loswerden


Würde ich auch ein Set nehmen


----------



## merida-fahrer (26. November 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Servus, ich nochmal
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo gute Schnäppchen zum Laufradbau? Duke crazy Felgen und erase Naben wären nämlich ultra.
> Würde da gerne mein Geld loswerden





AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch ein Set nehmen



Duke Crazy Alu/Carbon Felgen bei r2-bike.com (10% Rabatt durch "R2ORANGE")

Erase MTB HR bei revicycles.com ein wenig reduziert

Erase MTB VR bei revicycles.com ein wenig reduziert

Keine Ahnung, ob das _besonders_ günstig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auweh (26. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei jemandem der OUTLET70 (50, 60 auch probiert) bei bikester?



"Outlet60" eingeben...werden 70% abgezogen!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (26. November 2022)

Auweh schrieb:


> "Outlet60" eingeben...werden 70% abgezogen!


Non funziona. Alles probiert


----------



## NT-Alex (26. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Non funziona. Alles probiert


OUTLET70  funktioniert bei mir bei diesem Artikel.
Einfach mal groß schreiben


----------



## der-gute (26. November 2022)

Freefall xD schrieb:


> Die FIVETEN FREERIDER PRO gibt es aktuell in allen Möglichen Ausführungen für 60.- EUR bei liquid-life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie fallen die aus?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (26. November 2022)

NT-Alex schrieb:


> OUTLET70  funktioniert bei mir bei diesem Artikel.
> Einfach mal groß schreiben


Bei mir funktionierts auch nicht, egal ob groß oder klein geschrieben


----------



## Orby (26. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wie fallen die aus?


Im Vergleich zu den alten 5.10 Freerider von damals eine halbe Nummer größer nehmen. 
Würde mich an deiner Turnschuhgröße orientieren.


----------



## Walkerk (26. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Non funziona. Alles probiert





Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Bei mir funktionierts auch nicht, egal ob groß oder klein geschrieben


Probiert mal Fahrrad.de
Also die deutsche Seite


----------



## luftschaukel (26. November 2022)

Hat wer den Feedback Sports Elite Pro bei BC bestellt und schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen? 
Hatte am Donnerstag bestellt.


----------



## Dr_Ink (26. November 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hat wer den Feedback Sports Elite Pro bei BC bestellt und schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?
> Hatte am Donnerstag bestellt.


Nein, ich habe auch Donnerstag bestellt. Einfach noch ein bisschen abwarten. Aufgrund des hohen Bestellaufkommens haben die sicherlich viel zu tun.

Edit 15:45 Uhr:

Eben Versandbestätigung und Sendungsnummer bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (26. November 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hat wer den Feedback Sports Elite Pro bei BC bestellt und schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?
> Hatte am Donnerstag bestellt.



Ja, kommt voraussichtlich heute. Hab aber auch erst bestellt und dann das Schnäppchen gepostet


----------



## ilfer (26. November 2022)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand ein gutes Angebot für die Lupine SL Mono gesehen? Kostet schon die kompl Black Week immer noch 185,-.


Ich hab die eine am Lager befindliche bei bestbike mit 35er Schelle für 148 Euro geschnappt. Melde mich, wenn ich die doch nicht behalten mag!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (26. November 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Probiert mal Fahrrad.de
> Also die deutsche Seite



Fahrrad.de funktioniert.
Bikester nicht - für Österreich wäre das besser ;-)

Egal ob klein, groß, 50, 60, 70, funktioniert nicht. Auf meine Mail kam auch keine Rückmeldung.


----------



## joergpraefke (26. November 2022)

Ist das ein guter Preis für die SRAM XG 1295 10-50?

r2-bike XG 1295 € 250,-


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. November 2022)

joergpraefke schrieb:


> Ist das ein guter Preis für die SRAM XG 1295 10-50?
> 
> r2-bike XG 1295 € 250,-


Ich würde behaupten: Ja


----------



## grobi59 (26. November 2022)

joergpraefke schrieb:


> Ist das ein guter Preis für die SRAM XG 1295 10-50?
> 
> r2-bike XG 1295 € 250,-


Bei Mantel gibt es die 52er für 280,-








						SRAM X01 Eagle XG-1295 12-speed Kassette
					

Die SRAM XX1 - X01 Eagle XG-1295 12-fach-Kassette ist eine robuste Kassette, die für harte Einsätze gemacht ist. Trotz dieser Robustheit ist das Gewicht dieser Kasse




					www.mantel.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. November 2022)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Bei Mantel gibt es die 52er für 280,-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich persönlich würde jederzeit wieder die 10-50 nehmen. Der Gangsprung von 42 auf 52 passt mir gar nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2022)

Bei Fahrrad.de gab’s die 10-52 um 240€ inkl Kombination von Komoot Premium und 10%.

Die alte 50er war/ ist noch günstiger…


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bei Fahrrad.de gab’s die 10-52 um 240€ inkl Kombination von Komoot Premium und 10%.
> 
> Die alte 50er war/ ist noch günstiger…


Betonung liegt auf: War 🙃


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Betonung liegt auf: War 🙃



Is noch immer so:




Zusätzliche 10% dann wären wir bei 225€


----------



## [email protected] (26. November 2022)

Mit den 10% von Komoot, bist du bei 250 statt der 277,99 Takken ,wo nimmst du jetzt noch die zusätzlichen 10% her ,um auf 225 zu kommen ?


----------



## Bananamann (26. November 2022)

Pro Tipp: Sramino, XT Kassette um 130 bei R2, Kette und Kettenblatt von Shimano, Rest von Sram. Beste Kombination ever, ich fahr nix anderes mehr! Und beste Abstufung!


----------



## der-gute (26. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Hyacinth Racks -30%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komisch. Meine Bestellung von Januar hab ich irgendwie abgeschrieben bzw. wollte nicht nerven…und jetzt 30%…ich hak doch mal nach…


----------



## famagoer (26. November 2022)

Für bike24 gäbs keine zusätzlichen %-Gutscheine/Voucher, oder?


----------



## idmoto (26. November 2022)

nein


----------



## Walkerk (26. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de funktioniert.
> Bikester nicht - für Österreich wäre das besser ;-)


Yep, ich bestell halt zu d-a-packs. Kostet nochmal paar Euro mehr, aber besser als nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (26. November 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Yep, ich bestell halt zu d-a-packs. Kostet nochmal paar Euro mehr, aber besser als nix


Irgendeinen Nachteil müsst Ihr ja haben, sonst wäre das gar nicht mehr auszuhalten 😉 und wenn es nur das Online Shopping ist 🤣 Wir geben es ungerne zu, aber wir sind halt schon manchmal neidisch 😉


----------



## Innsbruuucker (26. November 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Yep, ich bestell halt zu d-a-packs. Kostet nochmal paar Euro mehr, aber besser als nix



Retoure musst dann halt im fall selbst zahlen...


----------



## Walkerk (26. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Irgendeinen Nachteil müsst Ihr ja haben, sonst wäre das gar nicht mehr auszuhalten 😉 und wenn es nur das Online Shopping ist 🤣 Wir geben es ungerne zu, aber wir sind halt schon manchmal neidisch 😉


Neidisch, dass fahren im Wald generell verboten ist! Ja kann ich verstehen 😂


Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Retoure musst dann halt im fall selbst zahlen...


Wenn du ne Retourenmarke (innerhalb D) hast, dann bringen die dir das Paket für 1€ auch über die Grenze


----------



## michi3 (26. November 2022)

Hab heute meine Bestellung von Fahrrad.de bekommen. Bestellt habe ich eine XX1 Kassette in 10/50 in Gold, die Schachtel war auch die richtige, nur in der Verpackung war eine gebrauchte NX Kassette 😲
320.- Euro für eine gebrauchte NX Kassette ist kein cooler Deal.
Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie die Geschichte weitergeht. Entweder hat ein findiger Mitarbeiter im Lager die Kassetten ausgetauscht oder ein netter Biker hat die Kassette bestellt, ausgetauscht und wieder retour geschickt.


----------



## Walkerk (26. November 2022)

michi3 schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Bestellung von Fahrrad.de bekommen. Bestellt habe ich eine XX1 Kassette in 10/50 in Gold, die Schachtel war auch die richtige, nur in der Verpackung war eine gebrauchte NX Kassette 😲
> 320.- Euro für eine gebrauchte NX Kassette ist kein cooler Deal.
> Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie die Geschichte weitergeht. Entweder hat ein findiger Mitarbeiter im Lager die Kassetten ausgetauscht oder ein netter Biker hat die Kassette bestellt, ausgetauscht und wieder retour geschickt.


Scheisse, hoffentlich lässt es sich schnell zufriedenstellend klären. Aber kann dir bei jedem anderen Shop ja auch passieren 😟


----------



## michi3 (26. November 2022)

Ja, die Kassette ist als Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Sohn gedacht. Bin ganz froh das ich vorher reingeschaut habe...


----------



## Pedaldancer (26. November 2022)

michi3 schrieb:


> Ja, die Kassette ist als Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Sohn gedacht. Bin ganz froh das ich vorher reingeschaut habe...


Hab das schon oft gehört bei Amazon Artikeln.... tippe auf Variante 2


----------



## boarderking (26. November 2022)

michi3 schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Bestellung von Fahrrad.de bekommen. Bestellt habe ich eine XX1 Kassette in 10/50 in Gold, die Schachtel war auch die richtige, nur in der Verpackung war eine gebrauchte NX Kassette 😲
> 320.- Euro für eine gebrauchte NX Kassette ist kein cooler Deal.
> Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie die Geschichte weitergeht. Entweder hat ein findiger Mitarbeiter im Lager die Kassetten ausgetauscht oder ein netter Biker hat die Kassette bestellt, ausgetauscht und wieder retour geschickt.


Geht das denn? Die alte zurück?


----------



## Babaj (26. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Geht das denn? Die alte zurück?


Ich hatte das im Sommer mal mit einer XX1 Kette. 
War nen Schnäppchen. 
Wurde schnell geliefert. Beim auspacken kam dann die Ernüchterung. War gebraucht mit Öl und Dreckspuren .
Ich hatte dann die Hotline angerufen und die haben mir ratzfatz neuen Ersatz zukommen lassen.
Hätte ich eigentlich nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedaldancer (26. November 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Geht das denn? Die alte zurück?


Ich hatte auch schon mal bei bike 24 andere Protektoren in dem Netzbeutel (also eigentlich von außen sichtbar) als bestellt. Da hatte wohl auch jemand vor mir getauscht... Die waren zwar neu, aber die billigeren (weil hässliche Farbe)
Ich glaub die haben schon auch viel Stress bei der Verbuchung der Retoure.
Ich hoffe die Geschichte geht gut aus.


----------



## toastet (26. November 2022)

Bei Amazon WHD bei Bikeparts gar nicht mal so unüblich Müll oder Krempel im Karton, den man nicht gekauft hat. Neuware hab ich so aber noch nicht gesehen. Wird ja immer besser


----------



## Flo7 (26. November 2022)

Da hab ich gleich meine Warehouse Deals AXS XX1 im Kopf, die in Wirklichkeit eine 11fach Xo1 frisch lackiert und abgeklebt war-> Fotos gibts irgendwo hier im Thread.


----------



## nosaint77 (26. November 2022)

michi3 schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Bestellung von Fahrrad.de bekommen. Bestellt habe ich eine XX1 Kassette in 10/50 in Gold, die Schachtel war auch die richtige, nur in der Verpackung war eine gebrauchte NX Kassette 😲
> 320.- Euro für eine gebrauchte NX Kassette ist kein cooler Deal.
> Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie die Geschichte weitergeht. Entweder hat ein findiger Mitarbeiter im Lager die Kassetten ausgetauscht oder ein netter Biker hat die Kassette bestellt, ausgetauscht und wieder retour geschickt.



Aktuell sind zwei unbenutzte XX1 Kassetten in ebay-kleinanzeigen, eine davon ohne OVP:






Tom aus Solingen, bitte in den...


----------



## michi3 (26. November 2022)

Wir haben den Kameraden gestellt👍


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. November 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Pro Tipp: Sramino, XT Kassette um 130 bei R2, Kette und Kettenblatt von Shimano, Rest von Sram. Beste Kombination ever, ich fahr nix anderes mehr! Und beste Abstufung!


Naja, da kann ich auch gleich die GX Eagle 10-50 Kassette kaufen, wiegt ein paar Gramm weniger als die XT und kostet weniger/gleich viel. 

Die SRAM 1295 kaufe ich zumindest nur, weil sie ca. 90 Gramm leichter ist und haltbarer ist. Noch dazu passt die Shimano nicht auf einen XD Freilauf, muss also noch den MicroSpline Freilauf kaufen. Mir reicht das 42er und das 50er Blatt für alles aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (27. November 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Naja, da kann ich auch gleich die GX Eagle 10-50 Kassette kaufen, wiegt ein paar Gramm weniger als die XT und kostet weniger/gleich viel.
> 
> Die SRAM 1295 kaufe ich zumindest nur, weil sie ca. 90 Gramm leichter ist und haltbarer ist. Noch dazu passt die Shimano nicht auf einen XD Freilauf, muss also noch den MicroSpline Freilauf kaufen. Mir reicht das 42er und das 50er Blatt für alles aus.


Finde die Abstufung und Schaltperformance von Shimano Kassette/Kette besser. Wem das egal ist, der kann natürlich auch zur GX greifen…


----------



## Daniel1893 (27. November 2022)

mir hat Brügelmann einen komplett anderen Artikel als bestellt geschickt


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (27. November 2022)

Wo kommt denn die Marke "Föhn" bei CRC und  Co auf einmal her? 
Polartec ist ja schonmal ganz interessant 






						Föhn | Chain Reaction
					

Föhn - Lowest Prices and Free shipping available from the worlds largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## davez (27. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Komisch. Meine Bestellung von Januar hab ich irgendwie abgeschrieben bzw. wollte nicht nerven…und jetzt 30%…ich hak doch mal nach…


Ich habe schon mehrfach bei kleinen Herstellern in der Ukraine bestellt. Die Kommunikation ist etwas mühsamer und die Wartezeit länger. Dafür ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar. Du solltest mal nachfragen. Bei den äußeren Umständen, könnte da durchaus was mal vergessen werden (ohne böse Absicht).


----------



## Montigomo (27. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehrfach bei kleinen Herstellern in der Ukraine bestellt. Die Kommunikation ist etwas mühsamer und die Wartezeit länger. Dafür ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar. Du solltest mal nachfragen. Bei den äußeren Umständen, könnte da durchaus was mal vergessen werden (ohne böse Absicht).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1592621


Könntest Du bitte mehr Infos geben, bei wem genau hast Du in der Ukraine bestellt?
Wenn möglich mit Links bitte.
Danke!


----------



## davez (27. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte mehr Infos geben, bei wem genau hast Du in der Ukraine bestellt?
> Wenn möglich mit Links bitte.
> Danke!


Fahrradtaschen bei 7R bags. Die kannst Du komplett indidualisieren und auf Rahmenform anpassen



			https://7rbags.com/
		


Gepäckträger









						Hyacinth™
					

Official Hyacinth™ racks store




					hyacinth.cc
				




Garbaruk ist übrigens auch ein ukrainisches Unternehmen, die aber 2019 von Kiev nach Polen umgezogen sind.


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Fahrradtaschen bei 7R bags. Die kannst Du komplett indidualisieren und auf Rahmenform anpassen


Schnäppchen....?


----------



## davez (27. November 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Schnäppchen....?


Lesen statt reflexartig zu meckern? Ist zwar sehr deutsch, trotzdem nicht geil

Erstens ist das hier der Laberthread. Zweitens hatte mich der zitierte Forist explizit nach den Infos gefragt. Und drittens gibt es bei Hyacinth 30% Black Friday Rabatt. Das habe ich in den Schnäppchen Thread gepostet, wo es auch hingehört 

Tipp, erst mal guten Kaffee trinken, bevor man hier griesgrämig postet


----------



## wartool (27. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn die Marke "Föhn" bei CRC und  Co auf einmal her?
> Polartec ist ja schonmal ganz interessant
> 
> 
> ...


Die Marke gabs dort letztes Jahr schon. Die Polartech Grid Jacken bzw Pullis liebe ich.Kombiniert mit nen LS Nukeproof Merino richtig vielfältig. Die warme Fleece-Jacke habe ich zurück geschickt.. war sehr strange geschnitten.Arme und Schultern zu schmal..und ich bin kein Arnold...


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Lesen statt reflexartig zu meckern? Ist zwar sehr deutsch, trotzdem nicht geil
> 
> Erstens ist das hier der Laberthread. Zweitens hatte mich der zitierte Forist explizit nach den Infos gefragt. Und drittens gibt es bei Hyacinth 30% Black Friday Rabatt. Das habe ich in den Schnäppchen Thread gepostet, wo es auch hingehört
> 
> Tipp, erst mal guten Kaffee trinken, bevor man hier griesgrämig postet


Wow, spannende Reaktion auf eine einfache Nachfrage.  Dann mach schön weiter Werbung für die wichtigen Blaugelben.  Das ist natürlich total geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (27. November 2022)

Gerade eins meiner fahrrad.de Pakete zum 1. Advent geöffnet. Die anderen 24 mach ich dann ab dem 1.12. täglich eins auf......
Und: tatsächlich eine der 3 Klingeln in schwarz statt silber😠
Der ganze Feiertag ist im Eimer 😭☹️


----------



## davez (27. November 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Wow, spannende Reaktion auf eine einfache Nachfrage.  Dann mach schön weiter Werbung für die wichtigen Blaugelben.  Das ist natürlich total geil.


Du hast es leider noch immer nicht verstanden. Hyacinth bietet 30% Rabatt an. 

Wenn Du die anderen Kollegen so geil findest, einfach hinziehen. Habe gehört, junge Männer werden dort dringend gesucht


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (27. November 2022)

Aufmerksamkeitsuchende Wald-Trolle sollte man ignorieren...


----------



## Montigomo (27. November 2022)

shuni schrieb:


> (Rückenprotektor, LV1) Bei Ortema gibt es die *Ortho-Max Vest Light *mit* 50% Rabatt*, damit für *100,40€ inkl. Versand* zu bekommen. Noch nie so günstig gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Body Tee 3DF AirFit Lite #L/XL 172-184cm : Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad
> 
> 
> Kaufen Sie Body Tee 3DF AirFit Lite #L/XL 172-184cm im Auto & Motorrad-Shop auf Amazon.de. Große Auswahl und Gratis Lieferung durch Amazon ab 29€.
> ...


Kann / darf man Leatt auch wie Ortema bei anderen Sportarten verwenden?


----------



## freetourer (27. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Kann / darf man Leatt auch wie Ortema bei anderen Sportarten verwenden?



Was sollte denn dagegen sprechen?

Leider beide nur mit Level 1 Protektoren ausgestattet.

Muss ja jeder selbst wissen - ich würde beim Rückenprotektor aber immer auf einen Level 2 Schutz setzen.


----------



## famagoer (27. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Du hast es leider noch immer nicht verstanden. Hyacinth bietet 30% Rabatt an.
> 
> Wenn Du die anderen Kollegen so geil findest, einfach hinziehen. Habe gehört, junge Männer werden dort dringend gesucht


Find die Taschen eigentlich ganz geil! Auch diese Unterarm-Gamaschen haben was (gut, bei DER Kälte würd i halt nimmer am Bike sitzen). 

"Werbung für einen Shop" (Zitat @waldmeister): Im ganzen Schnäppchenjäger-Thread ist's "Werbung" für irgendeinen Shop. Oder soll man besser indirekt auf Schnäppchen hinweisen: "Jooo, so a Gschäftl mit 4 Buchstaben und einer zweistelligen Zahl zwischen 23 und 25 hat ganz guade Preise doooo...."


----------



## davez (27. November 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Find die Taschen eigentlich ganz geil! Auch diese Unterarm-Gamaschen haben was (gut, bei DER Kälte würd i halt nimmer am Bike sitzen).


Die Lieferzeiten sind halt echt lang. Das kann durchaus mal 3 Monate dauern, sofern es nicht vorrätig ist und individuell angefertigt wird.


----------



## shuni (27. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Kann / darf man Leatt auch wie Ortema bei anderen Sportarten verwenden?


Überall verwendbar wo du ihn Einsetzen willst. Auch vor dem PC, falls man vom Stuhl fällt oder so   



freetourer schrieb:


> Muss ja jeder selbst wissen - ich würde beim Rückenprotektor aber immer auf einen Level 2 Schutz setzen.


Bin ich eigentlich auch der Meinung, aber ein Lv 1 Protektor trägt deutlich weniger auf und ist entspannter um ihn öfter zu tragen - da wo ich vorher keinen getragen habe (Runde im Wald, vll 1-2 Hometrails mitnehmen), trage ich jetzt den Lv1 Protektor 

Im Bikepark, wo ich "nur" Bergab fahren muss, gibt es die volle Weste mit Schulter, Rücken (lv2) und Brust.
Skijacken sind leider nicht dafür geschnitten, eine solche Protektor Weste zu tragen, hab keine gefunden, die funktioniert hat (wenn sie gepasst hat, war sie insgesamt zu groß). Bin gespannt, ob da auch irgendwann noch nachgezogen wird, oder ob das Skifahren vorher schon stirbt bevor man Jacken mit Protektoren anbietet.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (27. November 2022)

shuni schrieb:


> Skijacken sind leider nicht dafür geschnitten, eine solche Protektor Weste zu tragen, hab keine gefunden, die funktioniert hat (wenn sie gepasst hat, war sie insgesamt zu groß). Bin gespannt, ob da auch irgendwann noch nachgezogen wird, oder ob das Skifahren vorher schon stirbt bevor man Jacken mit Protektoren anbietet.



Was? 

Natürlich passen Rücken-Protektoren unter Skijacken? 

Gibt sogar extra für Skifahrer entworfene Protektoren? https://www.bergzeit.de/magazin/alpina-prolan-protektoren/


Oder sind so komplette Ritterrüstungen gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (27. November 2022)

Kennt jemand https://www.probikekit.de/?

Haben günstige Angebote für Sportful, Castelli... sind aber wohl in UK und Rückversicherung ist wohl kostenpflichtig.


----------



## shuni (27. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Oder sind so komplette Ritterrüstungen gemeint?


Komplette "Ritter Rüstungen" sind gemeint - also vor allem mit *Schulterprotektoren*.

Also ich hab z.B. die Ortema Ortho-Max Enduro für den Bikepark. Echt bequem und passt gut unter alles drunter, selbst unter einer Softshell Jacke von Vaude. Klar, könnte man sagen, das die schon übertrieben ist, aber ich find die top.

Bin diese Woche mit der "Rüstung" zu Sportläden gegangen, hab die Angezogen und so gut wie alle Skijacken anprobiert. Waren alle nicht so gut zu tragen. Sobald die Schulterprotektoren raus waren, war es schon deutlich besser. Also Brust und Rücken geht immer ohne Probleme. 
Mit Schulterprotektoren muss man eine Nummer größer nehmen, die kann dann aber je nach Schnitt und Körperbau schon zu weit sein, sodass Wind, Schnee usw. von unten reinziehen würde.

(der Level 2 Protektor ist deutlich Breiter und noch etwas Dicker als der Level 1 Protektor. Kann ich leider nicht untereinander tauschen 😅)


----------



## Joehigashi80 (27. November 2022)

shuni schrieb:


> Komplette "Ritter Rüstungen" sind gemeint - also vor allem mit *Schulterprotektoren*.
> 
> Also ich hab z.B. die Ortema Ortho-Max Enduro für den Bikepark. Echt bequem und passt gut unter alles drunter, selbst unter einer Softshell Jacke von Vaude. Klar, könnte man sagen, das die schon übertrieben ist, aber ich find die top.
> 
> ...


Hast du aus Versehen eine Motorrad Jacke verlinkt? Meintest glaub die hier:






						Protektorenjacke MTB: ORTHO-MAX Enduro
					

Eine Protektorenjacke MTB bietet optimalen Oberkörperschutz ★ Rücken-, Brust-, Schulter-, Rippen- & Nierenschutz✓ Jetzt entdecken!




					www.ortema-shop.com


----------



## shuni (27. November 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Hast du aus Versehen eine Motorrad Jacke verlinkt?


Ups, da hab ich aus versehen den Falschen Link Kopiert, meinte natürlich deine Verlinkung.


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Kennt jemand https://www.probikekit.de/?
> 
> Haben günstige Angebote für Sportful, Castelli... sind aber wohl in UK und Rückversicherung ist wohl kostenpflichtig.


Hab da einen DMR Defy bestellt und auch bekommen.
Es gibt aber im Netz genügend anderslautende Stimmen…


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (28. November 2022)

probikekit erfahrung - Google Suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifighter19 (28. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Kennt jemand https://www.probikekit.de/?
> 
> Haben günstige Angebote für Sportful, Castelli... sind aber wohl in UK und Rückversicherung ist wohl kostenpflichtig.


Ich habe da im Sommer ein paar Garmin Vector Pedale zu einem sehr guten Kurs gekauft. Zahlung war über Paypal und das Paket war nach ca. 6 Tagen da. Die Kommunikation via Email war auch schnell und Aussagekräftig.


----------



## Montigomo (28. November 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern die Gloworm Lampe bestellt und die soll obwohls aus Griechenland kommt morgen schon da sein. Das nenn ich mal fix.


Ist die Lampe schon angekommen? Bist Du zufrieden? Könntest Du bitte was zur Preis/Leistung sagen? Danke!

Vielleicht sagt auch @HabeDEhre noch was dazu? Du muss doch auch eine haben, oder?


----------



## DeluXer (28. November 2022)

@Montigomo 

Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit der Lampe, Verarbeitung ist mMn top. Gut find ich, dass alles über USB C läuft und alles an Zubehör dabei ist was man braucht. P/L geht für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## Montigomo (28. November 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> @Montigomo
> 
> Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit der Lampe, Verarbeitung ist mMn top. Gut find ich, dass alles über USB C läuft und alles an Zubehör dabei ist was man braucht. P/L geht für mich in Ordnung.


Danke sehr!

Welche genau hast Du gekauf? Und was war der gesamtpreis bitte? Brauch man da noch einen Code?


----------



## DeluXer (28. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Danke sehr!
> 
> Welche genau hast Du gekauf? Und was war der gesamtpreis bitte? Brauch man da noch einen Code?


Ich hab die X2 Adventure für 163€ geholt.
Den 15% Code bekommst du wenn du dich als VIP Member registrierat.


----------



## goldencore (28. November 2022)

Ich muss echt in eine Selbsthilfegruppe! Gerade ein großes Paket von bike-components bekommen, bei dem ich auch unter Gewaltandrohung nicht hätte sagen können, was da drin ist.
Es war wie Weihnachten! Zum Glück lauter top Artikel bestellt!😎😉


----------



## teatimetom (28. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich muss echt in eine Selbsthilfegruppe! Gerade ein großes Paket von bike-components bekommen, bei dem ich auch unter Gewaltandrohung nicht hätte sagen können, was da drin ist.
> Es war wie Weihnachten! Zum Glück lauter top Artikel bestellt!😎😉


Peter Zwegat gefällt das.


----------



## Bananamann (28. November 2022)

Geht mir nicht anders. Zur Zeit sind so viel Pakete unterwegs daß ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal merken würde wenn eins irgendwo verloren geht…🙈
Brauch auch dringend Hilfe!


----------



## OrrBabba (28. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich muss echt in eine Selbsthilfegruppe! Gerade ein großes Paket von bike-components bekommen, bei dem ich auch unter Gewaltandrohung nicht hätte sagen können, was da drin ist.
> Es war wie Weihnachten! Zum Glück lauter top Artikel bestellt!😎😉


Endlich normale Leute! 👌🏼


----------



## delphi1507 (28. November 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gelesen, dass der Kunde die Hausnummer vergessen hat, sondern, dass es ein Fehler zwischen Shop und Versanddienstleister ist..
> 
> Unabhängig davon, wäre es dennoch eine einfache und zufriedenstellende Lösung, dem Kunden den ursprünglichen Rabatt nochmal zur Verfügung zu stellen.


Der Händler bleibt schon auf den Versandkosten sitzen, wenn keine Hausnummer auf dem Etikett aufgedruckt war war diese an der falschen Stelle von Kunden angegeben, oder vergessen worden, warum muss immer der Händler Löhnen?  Ganz oft ist der Shop bewusst so programmiert das solche Eingriffe nicht möglich sind um Manipulationen zu verhindern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signalgrau (28. November 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich muss echt in eine Selbsthilfegruppe! Gerade ein großes Paket von bike-components bekommen, bei dem ich auch unter Gewaltandrohung nicht hätte sagen können, was da drin ist.
> Es war wie Weihnachten! Zum Glück lauter top Artikel bestellt!😎😉


----------



## Blacksheep87 (28. November 2022)

Schön, bin scheinbar der einzige der stanhaft geblieben ist und nix gekauft hat🤣🤣🤣

Obwohl mich zwei sachen sehr reizen


----------



## flowforfun (28. November 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Schön, bin scheinbar der einzige der stanhaft geblieben ist und nix gekauft hat🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Obwohl mich zwei sachen sehr reizen


Ich brauche Teile für zwei Räder, also...man kann sich immer rechtfertigen


----------



## Fluhbike (28. November 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Schön, bin scheinbar der einzige der stanhaft geblieben ist und nix gekauft hat🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Obwohl mich zwei sachen sehr reizen


💪Ich blieb auch stark... Das tyee macht einfach keinen sinn bei meinem fuhrpark😭 aber gejuckt hats.


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Ist die Lampe schon angekommen? Bist Du zufrieden? Könntest Du bitte was zur Preis/Leistung sagen? Danke!
> 
> Vielleicht sagt auch @HabeDEhre noch was dazu? Du muss doch auch eine haben, oder?


Den Thread kennst ja?





						GLOWORM Lampen / Erfahrungen und Fragen
					

Thread für Erfahrungen und Fragen zu den Neuseeländischen Glühwürmchen Lampen. Die Support-Seite von Gloworm bietet schon allerlei nützliche Infos!    So, gestern habe ich nach Sonnenuntergang einen 2-stündigen Test gemacht. Ich bin im Feld und auf Forstwegen gefahren, und einen kleinen Trail...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Nach den Startschwierigkeiten war ich zufrieden mit der Lampe. Hab auch das X2 Adventure Set....
Leider bin ich durch Kind, Haus, Ehe, Alltag lange nicht mehr zu nem Nighride gekommen und das gute Stück verstaubt im Keller 😅
Für das momentane Angebot echt ein super Preis. Support ist/war auch super, seis vom Händler luminous oder Hersteller.


----------



## Ezibian (28. November 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Der Händler bleibt schon auf den Versandkosten sitzen, wenn keine Hausnummer auf dem Etikett aufgedruckt war war diese an der falschen Stelle von Kunden angegeben, oder vergessen worden, warum muss immer der Händler Löhnen?  Ganz oft ist der Shop bewusst so programmiert das solche Eingriffe nicht möglich sind um Manipulationen zu verhindern!


Wie kannst du dir dann erklären dass ein Teil der bestellten Ware mit Hausnummer zustellbar ist ein der andere Teil ohne Nummer wieder zurück geht? Da wurde nix von mir vergessen oder falsch ausgefüllt. 

Ich fand die Reaktion auch etwas lapidar und hätte mir gewünscht dass mir die bestellte und bereits bezahlte Ware nochmal zugestellt wird nachdem ich die Angelegenheit reklamiert habe. Kohle hab ich übrigens noch nicht wieder bekommen.


----------



## Remux (28. November 2022)

Wie niemanden bemerkt hat, dass wir auf Seite 1000 sind 🤔

Das Claymore in grün ist schon echt schick.


----------



## Doempf (28. November 2022)

Mir geht's ähnlich. Hab beim Tyee Rahmen zugeschlagen und konnte mich eben davon überzeugen, DASS es in mein "Portfolio" reinpasst. Und ich hab wirklich fast alle Komponenten am Wochenende bestellt. Das wird eine Materialschlacht, freu mich derb drauf 😁 🔥


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. November 2022)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> 💪Ich blieb auch stark... Das tyee macht einfach keinen sinn bei meinem fuhrpark😭 aber gejuckt hats.


Ich hab seit es das Angebot gibt einen Tab offen und klick jeden Tag drauf in der Hoffnung, dass das Angebot abgelaufen ist 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (28. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ich hab seit es das Angebot gibt einen Tab offen und klick jeden Tag drauf in der Hoffnung, dass das Angebot abgelaufen ist 😅


Hahahahaha bei mir genau gleich

Aber wenns dann abgelaufen ist bereue ichs sicher🤣

Grad bemerkt dass du das Tyee offen hast, bei mir sinds nur laufräder, lampe und so kleinzeug🤣


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. November 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Hahahahaha bei mir genau gleich
> 
> Aber wenns dann abgelaufen ist bereue ichs sicher🤣


Genau das  😂


----------



## AgentZero0 (28. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ich hab seit es das Angebot gibt einen Tab offen und klick jeden Tag drauf in der Hoffnung, dass das Angebot abgelaufen ist 😅


Welche Größe wird es dann, M oder L?


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Welche Größe wird es dann, M oder L?


Definitiv L! Nicht weil mein Hugene in M zu klein ist, finde es ziemlich perfekt, sondern um es noch mehr vom Hugene abzugrenzen und mir so den Kauf halbwegs rechtfertigen zu können ala Hugene als verspieltes Trailbike, Tyee als Ballerbike fürs Grobe.

Aber ich denke ich bleib standhaft. Ich hab das Hugene bis auf den Dolomitentrip (der schon episch war) und bissl Street und Steinbruch fahren kaum richtig bewegt, weil alles komplett zermatscht ist hier und es kaum Trails gibt, für die man das Hugene bräuchte.

Von daher halt ich mich mal zurück und sehe, was nächste Saison so bringt. Ich hab selbst schon noch genug Entwicklungsspielraum, auch ohne neues Material  😇


----------



## nosaint77 (28. November 2022)

Pee-Mail
					

Draw a message. Send it to anybody. It's like e-mail but with pee.




					pee-mail.com


----------



## der-gute (28. November 2022)

FlowLine schrieb:


> Noch 2,5h Cyber Monday


😱😱😱😱


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (29. November 2022)

Mit BFBEST20 noch 20% zusätzlich






						Deals  | Planet X
					






					www.planetx.co.uk


----------



## jammerlappen (29. November 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Mit BFBEST20 noch 20% zusätzlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie läuft das einklich bei planetx mittlerweile. Ich habe mit die Tage ein Kaffenback mit 799£ in den Warenkorb gelegt, da wurden dann 1.500€ draus. 
Ist das normal bzw wie umgeht man das?


----------



## demlak (29. November 2022)

Ist das evtl. Zoll etc.? Weil wegen Brexit?


----------



## jammerlappen (29. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Ich warte noch und lasse es drauf ankommen


Bei mir wars heute soweit. Ich hab drauf geklickt und der Preis ist angehoben auf 220€...


----------



## Scili (29. November 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Bei mir wars heute soweit. Ich hab drauf geklickt und der Preis ist angehoben auf 220€...


Ach komm. Weisste was?
Ich mach mit.
191,48 dann eben... hmpf.


----------



## bobons (29. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Ach komm. Weisste was?
> Ich mach mit.
> 191,48 dann eben... hmpf.


Decathlon 180 :






						GPS-Fahrradcomputer Garmin Edge 530
					

GPS-Fahrradcomputer Garmin Edge 530. Der Fahrradcomputer Edge 530 liefert eine dynamische Leistungsverfolgung sowie Daten zur Leistungssteigerung. Haben wir dein Interesse geweckt? Nur €219.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## goldencore (29. November 2022)

Weiß jemand der ganzen Cura Bedteller wie man einerseits einen Sattelstützen Trigger und andererseits einen Axs Trigger an die Hebel montiert bekommt?


----------



## Scili (29. November 2022)

bobons schrieb:


> Decathlon 180 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur bei Abholung in Filiale. In meinem Falle Essen. Zu weit.
Aber thx!


----------



## DeluXer (29. November 2022)

Warum schaust du eigentlich nach dem alten 530 und nicht den neueren Explore 2?


----------



## CrossX (29. November 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Warum schaust du eigentlich nach dem alten 530 und nicht den neueren Explore 2?


Würde ich auch empfehlen. Der Explore 2 ist ne Offenbarung in Sachen Bedienung gegen den 530. 
Dafür hat der Explore 2 ein paar Softwarebugs, die der 530 nicht hat. Aber ist verschmerzbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (29. November 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Warum schaust du eigentlich nach dem alten 530 und nicht den neueren Explore 2?


Was kann der denn bei den Basic- Funktionen besser als der 530er?
Mir reicht der 530er erstmal. Akkulaufzeit gut. Auch von der Form her passender/angenehmer am Lenker/Vorbau.
Reine Tastenbedienung im Winter auch top.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. November 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Würde ich auch empfehlen. Der Explore 2 ist ne Offenbarung in Sachen Bedienung gegen den 530.
> Dafür hat der Explore 2 ein paar Softwarebugs, die der 530 nicht hat. Aber ist verschmerzbar


inwiefern bugs? ich hab auf die Schnelle gelesen, dass wenn man eh ne Fenix hat, sollte die dann alles berechnen, was der 530 dem Explore 2 voraus hat?


----------



## CrossX (29. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Was kann der denn bei den Basic- Funktionen besser als der 530er?
> Mir reicht der 530er erstmal. Akkulaufzeit gut. Auch von der Form her passender/angenehmer am Lenker/Vorbau.
> Reine Tastenbedienung im Winter auch top.


Bedienung der Karte, Routing/Tourenplanung ist beim 530 ja quasi mit den Tasten gar nicht möglich, außer man hat viel Zeit und ist Leidensfähigkeit. 
Die Menüstruktur bei Garmin ist eigentlich gar nicht gemacht für Tastenbedienung. Im Gegensatz zum Touchscreen klickt man sich selbst für einfachste Einstellungen tot und muss eigentlich die komplette Menüstruktur in Kopf haben um etwas bestimmtes zu finden


----------



## CrossX (29. November 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> inwiefern bugs? ich hab auf die Schnelle gelesen, dass wenn man eh ne Fenix hat, sollte die dann alles berechnen, was der 530 dem Explore 2 voraus hat?


Beim meinem Explore lassen sich keine Widgets von Drittanbietern installieren. Das nervt etwas, weil man zb GRouter nicht während der Aktivität nutzen kann, um am Handy geplante Strecken zwischendurch aufs Gerät zu laden.


----------



## Fluhbike (29. November 2022)

bei alltricks war der 530 bei 180 Euro. jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Blacksheep87 (29. November 2022)

jetzt wollte ich gerade schwach werden und bei chainreaction bestellen.
Warenkorb 375€, stell dann Lieferort von DE auf AT -> Warenkorb 390€

wahnsinnig?


----------



## Remux (29. November 2022)

Muss ja auch jemand über die Berge tragen das Zeug!


----------



## SuperSpeed (29. November 2022)

In welches Land muss ich mir den POC bei CRC schicken lassen, damit er 107.- kostet ?

Aja, ich seh schon, extra Zuschlag für Lieferung über die Berge,...


----------



## Walkerk (29. November 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> In welches Land muss ich mir den POC bei CRC schicken lassen, damit er 107.- kostet ?
> 
> Aja, ich seh schon, extra Zuschlag für Lieferung über die Berge,...


über wiggle mit code "EXTRA10" 108€ nach österreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (29. November 2022)

Warum wurde eigentlich die neue RS Palette die letzten Monate so verramscht?
Irgendwie kurios


----------



## nosaint77 (29. November 2022)

Noch 2,5h Cyber Monday


der-gute schrieb:


> 😱😱😱😱



Nach dem Cyber Monday ist vor dem Adventskalender 

P.S. Jetzt hab ich mich doch tatsächlich mal beim Thread vertan


----------



## einfachfabian (30. November 2022)

Papsi schrieb:


> Kommt mir eher wie ein Preisfehler vor, da das AF4 Set(kleinerer Akku) auch 453€ auf der Webseite kostet.
> 
> Habe aber die AF7 ausgewählt und die für ~407€ bestellt.


ja, ausgangspreis war unter Umständen schon ein Preisfehler. Meine Lampe wurde aber soeben versandt.


----------



## Papsi (30. November 2022)

Meine SL AF7 wurde auch heute verschickt. 

Bin gespannt welcher Akku dabei ist.


----------



## talisman (30. November 2022)

Hat hier jemand die gratis SKS Standpumpe zu einem BMO Megadeal Artikel erhalten?














						Mega-Deals
					

Hier findest du unsere größten Schnäppchen auf einen Blick – von Fahrradteilen über Zubehör bis hin zu Fahrradbekleidung, alles stark reduziert.




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## linne (30. November 2022)

Ab 300€ Einkauf sollte es eine geben. Keine bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talisman (30. November 2022)

linne schrieb:


> Ab 300€ Einkauf sollte es eine geben. Keine bekommen?


Daran wird's es liegen aber so viele Flicken brauch ich grad nicht ;-)


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (30. November 2022)

talisman schrieb:


> Daran wird's es liegen aber so viele Flicken brauch ich grad nicht ;-)


Bist du echt davon ausgegangen, dass die dir ne fette Standpumpe kredenzen, weil du für 1,69 Flicken gekauft hast? 

Auch wenn du die Flicken _gerade _nicht brauchst - irgendwann doch bestimmt. 
Und bei dem Preis....bei Loriot gab's da doch mal so'n Lifehack.


----------



## wesone (30. November 2022)

talisman schrieb:


> Daran wird's es liegen aber so viele Flicken brauch ich grad nicht ;-)


Einfach 300 bestellen und 299 zurückschicken 😉😅.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. November 2022)

Geht nicht


----------



## Stuntfrosch (30. November 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Bist du echt davon ausgegangen, dass die dir ne fette Standpumpe kredenzen, weil du für 1,69 Flicken gekauft hast?
> 
> Auch wenn du die Flicken _gerade _nicht brauchst - irgendwann doch bestimmt.
> Und bei dem Preis....bei Loriot gab's da doch mal so'n Lifehack.


Da ging es um Senf, im Vorfeld aber auch um Schreibmaschinenpapier und Radiergummis. Aber auch irgendwie um Wurzelbürsten und Badezusatz.....
    .....und natürlich um den Venusmond Tetra.


----------



## Bananamann (1. Dezember 2022)

Saci schrieb:


> Uuuunnd.. ausverkauft 😅😱


Gott sei dank! Finger hat schon gezuckt...


----------



## Papsi (1. Dezember 2022)

einfachfabian schrieb:


> ja, ausgangspreis war unter Umständen schon ein Preisfehler. Meine Lampe wurde aber soeben versandt.


Hast deine Lampe schon bekommen?
Wenn ja - welchen Akku?

Meine hängt noch in der Post…


----------



## demlak (1. Dezember 2022)

ich hab mal einen thread für die diesjährigen adventskalender gestartet.. wenn ihr welche findet, schreibts gerne da rein.. und dann ergänze ich das oben..






						Online Adventskalender 2022
					

Kleine Sammlung..  Produkte: https://www.bergzeit.de/adventskalender/ https://www.bike-discount.de/ https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/static/adventskalender-2022.html https://www.tillit-bikes.shop/ADVENTSKALENDER.htm?a=catalog&p=1112 https://www.bike-components.de/de/adventskalender/...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## youdontknow (2. Dezember 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> MT5 Set inkl. Scheiben für 139,99


Und sogar mit HC Hebeln, ein absoluter Nobrainer und für das Geld vollkommen alternativlos   .


----------



## Sebinski (2. Dezember 2022)

Für alle Österreicher (da nur österreichweiter Versand): 
Sweet Protection Trailblazer MIPS für 50 statt 180: 








						Sweet Protection Trailblazer MIPS 22 - Grau - Fahrradhelme | XXL
					

Mehr zu Trailblazer MIPS 22. Sicher einkaufen mit Preisgarantie und 100 Tage kostenloser Rücksendung




					www.xxlsports.at


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walfersama (2. Dezember 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Und sogar mit HC Hebeln, ein absoluter Nobrainer und für das Geld vollkommen alternativlos   .



find selbst um 150€ standardpreis für die mt5 findest nichts besseres. Da wird wohl was neues kommen?


----------



## mailo23 (2. Dezember 2022)

Jemand Interesse an der Stadler XTR vr Bremse?

4-Kolben,800mm,Hebel links,Neu

140€ inkl Versand

Bei Interesse PN, ansonsten geht sie zurück.


----------



## CrossX (2. Dezember 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Und sogar mit HC Hebeln, ein absoluter Nobrainer und für das Geld vollkommen alternativlos   .


Leider für mich die falschen Scheiben. Brauche 203mm CL.


----------



## youdontknow (2. Dezember 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Leider für mich die falschen Scheiben. Brauche 203mm CL.


Ich finde die selbst ohne Scheiben aber dafür mit den Hebeln schnapphaft.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (2. Dezember 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Leider für mich die falschen Scheiben. Brauche 203mm CL.


Kannst im Bikemarkt verkaufen und die CL Scheiben kaufen.


youdontknow schrieb:


> Ich finde die selbst ohne Scheiben aber dafür mit den Hebeln schnapphaft.


Absolut. Die HC Hebel kosten je nach Anbieter das Stück ca. 24€ exkl. Versand. Das lohnt sich. 
Die Leitungslänge muss halt passen. 

Hab auch schon überlegt mir eine auf Reserve zu bestellen und die Scheiben zu verkaufen.


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Dezember 2022)

Trickstuff Dächle HD, Bremse egal


----------



## ehrles8 (2. Dezember 2022)

Schade, der Riegel ist immer noch nicht da. Label am 25.11 erstellt und seitdem Funkstille. 

Hat Internetstores ein extra Lager für Kleinscheiße oder ist der Azubi noch auf dem Weg zum nächsten Edeka? 🫢



ehrles8 schrieb:


> Wegen Fahrrad.de komm ich bald in die Öko-Hölle. Einen Sattel, Handschuhe und als Füllartikel einen 2€ Schokoriegel bestellt.
> 
> Paket Nr. 2 lohnt sich richtig 🫣
> Anhang anzeigen 1591975


----------



## DaMoasta (2. Dezember 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Wegen Fahrrad.de komm ich bald in die Öko-Hölle. Einen Sattel, Handschuhe und als Füllartikel einen 2€ Schokoriegel bestellt.


Ich auch...
Drei Kleinteile! für die Lupine bestellt,iin einem Bestellvorgang.
Kommen heute zwei Pakete von denen. Einmal ca. 10x10x15 cm und einmal 30x20x15 cm...
Alles zusammen passt geschätzt fünfmal ins Kleine...


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2022)

DaMoasta schrieb:


> Ich auch...
> Drei Kleinteile! für die Lupine bestellt,iin einem Bestellvorgang.
> Kommen heute zwei Pakete von denen. Einmal ca. 10x10x15 cm und einmal 30x20x15 cm...
> Alles zusammen passt geschätzt fünfmal ins Kleine...


Sowas hatte ich auch gerade bei denen. Da kann man echt nicht mehr bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (2. Dezember 2022)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich auch gerade bei denen. Da kann man echt nicht mehr bestellen


Amazon Style…
Bestell auch immer auf einmal um dann 3 verschiedene Pakete zu bekommen.
So wird das nix mit der CO2 Senkung…😂


----------



## piilu (2. Dezember 2022)

haha hab auch mal bei Amazon 5 x 1kg Kaffee bestellt wurde in 5 einzelnen Kartons geliefert


----------



## Tom33 (2. Dezember 2022)

Der Beitrag wurde zwar gelöscht, aber von gestern die XX1 Kassette und Kette werden ausgeliefert... überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt. Habe die seit zwei Jahren auf der Liste, bisher nie (und auch nur einmal) unter 288€ gesehen. Die Kette ist kein Superschnapper, aber auch das günstigste seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## Homer4 (2. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Giant Clutch 12er mit Kettennieter etc oder 9er FlaHa (wie Speci SWAT)
> 
> 12 https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/giant-zu...pull-rechts-clutch-12-m000050020?varid=671094
> 
> ...


Nie wieder ohne. Bestes, am Radl montiertes MT!! Und der FlHa rockt auch


----------



## Homer4 (2. Dezember 2022)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag wurde zwar gelöscht, aber von gestern die XX1 Kassette und Kette werden ausgeliefert... überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt. Habe die seit zwei Jahren auf der Liste, bisher nie (und auch nur einmal) unter 288€ gesehen. Die Kette ist kein Superschnapper, aber auch das günstigste seit 2 Jahren.


Mein copper set ebenfalls mit Gruß aus dem Laden höchst persönlich! 
Ohne Worte


----------



## xrated (2. Dezember 2022)

hat schon jemand die Föhn Polartec (Softshell+Fleece) angehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: föhn polartec
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## xlacherx (2. Dezember 2022)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag wurde zwar gelöscht, aber von gestern die XX1 Kassette und Kette werden ausgeliefert... überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt. Habe die seit zwei Jahren auf der Liste, bisher nie (und auch nur einmal) unter 288€ gesehen. Die Kette ist kein Superschnapper, aber auch das günstigste seit 2 Jahren.


Ich hab heute leider keine Kasette mehr bekommen 😢


----------



## Enigma13 (2. Dezember 2022)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag wurde zwar gelöscht, aber von gestern die XX1 Kassette und Kette werden ausgeliefert... überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt. Habe die seit zwei Jahren auf der Liste, bisher nie (und auch nur einmal) unter 288€ gesehen. Die Kette ist kein Superschnapper, aber auch das günstigste seit 2 Jahren.


Ja ich hatte das direkt kurz nach 0 uhr gepostet als das angebot aufgegangen ist, kA warum das heute morgen durch einen mod gelöscht wurde. Allerdings stand auf der facebook seite des Shops, dass nur ein einziges Verschleißset verfügbar ist (analog zur Fox 36 für ~750 gestern). Wahrscheinlich hat die shop software das nicht korrekt geupdated, so dass mehr leute bestellen konnten und sie führen das jetzt aus Kulanz aus, inkl. netter Mail


----------



## Pilatus (2. Dezember 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> hat schon jemand die Föhn Polartec (Softshell+Fleece) angehabt?


ja ich. Softshell ist recht dünn, hat lange Ärmel und ist recht eng geschnitten.
Das Fleece dagegen hat kurze Ärmel und kurzen Rumpf und ist komfortabel geschnitten.


----------



## Tom33 (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich hätte mich über eine Storno nicht gewundert… freue mich jedenfalls, denn 349€ wäre mir vmtl zu schwer gefallen.


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. Dezember 2022)

Magura MT5 Scheibenbremsen-Set mit (kürzeren) 1-Finger HC Aluminium Hebeln​


youdontknow schrieb:


> Und sogar mit HC Hebeln, ein absoluter Nobrainer und für das Geld vollkommen alternativlos   .


Sind die kürzeren Hebel so toll? Ich rate mal - weniger Bremskraft aber dafür ein definierterer und hoffentlich härterer Druckpunkt.



walfersama schrieb:


> find selbst um 150€ standardpreis für die mt5 findest nichts besseres. Da wird wohl was neues kommen?


Hatte viele Defekte mit der Membran bei der MT5 - hoffe auf Besserung ...



Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Absolut. Die HC Hebel kosten je nach Anbieter das Stück ca. 24€ exkl. Versand. Das lohnt sich.
> 
> Hab auch schon überlegt mir eine auf Reserve zu bestellen und die Scheiben zu verkaufen.


Denke auch, dass das ein guter Ersatzeilspender ist - zu den Hebeln kann ich nichts sagen ...


----------



## youdontknow (3. Dezember 2022)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Magura MT5 Scheibenbremsen-Set mit (kürzeren) 1-Finger HC Aluminium Hebeln​
> Sind die kürzeren Hebel so toll? Ich rate mal - weniger Bremskraft aber dafür ein definierterer und hoffentlich härterer Druckpunkt.


Also ich hab jetzt keine mathematische Berechnung zur Veränderung der Bremskraft bei kürzerem Hebel gemacht. Kann nur sagen, daß ich mit dem 1 Finger Hebel besser zurecht komme als mit den Standardmopedgriffen. Druckpunkt ist bei meiner MT5 schon immer hart. 🙋


----------



## xrated (3. Dezember 2022)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ja ich. Softshell ist recht dünn, hat lange Ärmel und ist recht eng geschnitten.
> Das Fleece dagegen hat kurze Ärmel und kurzen Rumpf und ist komfortabel geschnitten.


Das Fleece ist am Bauch echt etwas kurz aber wärmt ziemlich gut. Die Softshell sitzt bei mir perfekt aber hatte den Eindruck das da gar nichts isoliert.

Die Endura Humvee Hose scheint ganz ok zu sein, mieft aber krass.


----------



## xlacherx (3. Dezember 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt keine mathematische Berechnung zur Veränderung der Bremskraft bei kürzerem Hebel gemacht. Kann nur sagen, daß ich mit dem 1 Finger Hebel besser zurecht komme als mit den Standardmopedgriffen. Druckpunkt ist bei meiner MT5 schon immer hart. 🙋


Wer mir dem Magura 4 Kolbens Sattel zu wenig Bremspower hat, hat eh die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren 😂


----------



## flowforfun (3. Dezember 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> mieft aber krass


In Natronlösung einweichen und/oder Natron beim waschen dazu. Läuft…
Folgt mir für mehr #hausfrauentipps….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxstyle (3. Dezember 2022)

*29" Pike Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 130 mm in silber für 675 €*​LINK


----------



## xrated (3. Dezember 2022)

bei fahrrad gabs ja noch diverse Pearl Izumi Handschuhe günstig. Die Amfib Lite da stören leider die Nähte im inneren. DerAmfib Gel macht einen guten Eindruck wenns richtig kalt ist. 
Die Geleinlage am Handballen ist schon etwas grenzwertig dick.
Die Thermal Lite sind wohl eher was als Liner. Von der Größe fallen die alle irgendwie anders aus. Die Amfib Lite sind in L schon fast zu klein, die Gel passen in L und bei den Thermal Lite hab ich M.


----------



## Montigomo (4. Dezember 2022)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ja ich. Softshell ist recht dünn, hat lange Ärmel und ist recht eng geschnitten.
> Das Fleece dagegen hat kurze Ärmel und kurzen Rumpf und ist komfortabel geschnitten.





xrated schrieb:


> Das Fleece ist am Bauch echt etwas kurz aber wärmt ziemlich gut. Die Softshell sitzt bei mir perfekt aber hatte den Eindruck das da gar nichts isoliert.
> 
> Die Endura Humvee Hose scheint ganz ok zu sein, mieft aber krass.


Könnte vielleicht noch jemand sagen bei welchen Temperaturen die 



Föhn Polartec Power Shield Pro Softshelljacke 2.0


noch einsetzbar? Was muss man noch drunter tragen damit es z. B. bei ca. 3-4 Grad „wärmt“?
Danke!


----------



## xrated (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab grad paar Tests bei 1 Grad gemacht, allerdings ohne großartige Belastung. Alles mit dünnem Baselayer aus Polyester. Dazu dicke Mütze und Handschuhe an damit nix verfälscht.

Mit der Föhn Fleece + Softshell kann man bequem fahren ohne das was kalt wird.
Mit Föhn Softshell + ähnlich dickem Standardfleece kein Unterschied.
Mit Föhn Softshell + dünnem Decathlon Fleece immer noch nicht kalt.
Und mit einer Vaude Softshell statt der Föhn merke ich auch keinen Unterschied.
Für bergauf kann man den Midlayer wahrscheinlich weglassen.
Der Föhn Fleece scheint eher was fürs Skifahren zu sein.

Weitere Tests nur mit Trikot + Softshell hab ich nicht gemacht, dafür ist es mir zu kalt draussen.

Also die Vaude kann jetzt weg, die ist mir unten eh zu kurz.


----------



## md82 (4. Dezember 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> -25% on top mit GESCHENKE.
> Z.b. magicshine 3000lumen um 75€ statt 160€
> 
> 
> ...


Leider nur für AT möglich 😔


----------



## Flo7 (4. Dezember 2022)

md82 schrieb:


> Leider nur für AT möglich 😔


Wenn man nicht will, will man nicht…

Gibt genug Möglichkeiten die Artikel nach DE nachzusenden!


----------



## md82 (4. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht will, will man nicht…
> 
> Gibt genug Möglichkeiten die Artikel nach DE nachzusenden!


Relativiert sich dann nicht der Rabatt letzten Endes? Bei Sportokay kann ich ja auch aus DE heraus ohne Probleme bestellen. Geht dabei vermutlich eh nur darum, das es eine Lenkerlampe ist und für DE keine Zulassung vorhanden ist.


----------



## FritzeF (4. Dezember 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> -25% on top mit GESCHENKE.
> Z.b. magicshine 3000lumen um 75€ statt 160€
> 
> 
> ...



Diese gut?

3000lm hört sich erstmal nach viel an. Werden die auch gut verteilt?


----------



## Montigomo (4. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht will, will man nicht…
> 
> Gibt genug Möglichkeiten die Artikel nach DE nachzusenden!


Ja, das stimmt. Steht sogar hier irgendwo aber ich finde leider nicht mehr. Könntest Du bitte  @Flo7 selbst was aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen?
Danke 🙏


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (4. Dezember 2022)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Diese gut?
> 
> 3000lm hört sich erstmal nach viel an. Werden die auch gut verteilt?


----------



## FritzeF (4. Dezember 2022)

Mit www.d-a-packs.at wäre es wohl möglich. Muss man wohl aber noch circa 15€ drauf rechnen. Ob es sich dann noch lohnt? Garantie wird wahrscheinlich auch schwieriger

Edit: Lampe ist aber mittlerweile ausverkauft. Da habe ich zu lange gezögert...


----------



## xrated (4. Dezember 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich hab grad paar Tests bei 1 Grad gemacht, allerdings ohne großartige Belastung. Alles mit dünnem Baselayer aus Polyester. Dazu dicke Mütze und Handschuhe an damit nix verfälscht.
> 
> Mit der Föhn Fleece + Softshell kann man bequem fahren ohne das was kalt wird.
> Mit Föhn Softshell + ähnlich dickem Standardfleece kein Unterschied.
> ...



So bin jetzt 2h MTB bei 1 Grad gefahren. Dünnes Baselayer Polyester (von Aldi), darüber Decathlon MH900 Fleece (ca 350g) und die Föhn Softshell. War echt ganz angenehm, bergauf musste ich Jacke aufmachen.


----------



## Montigomo (4. Dezember 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> So bin jetzt 2h MTB bei 1 Grad gefahren. Dünnes Baselayer Polyester (von Aldi), darüber Decathlon MH900 Fleece (ca 350g) und die Föhn Softshell. War echt ganz angenehm, bergauf musste ich Jacke aufmachen.


Vielen lieben Dank für die Berichte!


----------



## nosaint77 (4. Dezember 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> SPECIALIZED BOOMSLANG PLATFORM PEDALE BLACK | Nubuk Bikes
> 
> 
> SPECIALIZED BOOMSLANG PLATFORM PEDALE BLACK bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl
> ...



Bitte gängige Shop-Bewertungsportale (google maps, idealo, usw.) befragen, bevor man da bestellt.


----------



## FritzeF (5. Dezember 2022)

Lieber für ein Euro mehr bei Bike Box bestellen 
Boomslang für 89€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2022)

daily Adventskalender-Deal bei BC:








						3min19sec Montageständer
					

Der Montageständer von 3min19sec – enorm praktisch für Deine Fahrradwerkstatt Der 3min19sec Montageständer wirkt eher schlicht, doch er überzeugt mit praktischen Features und robuster Verarbeitung. Dank der intuitiv zu bedienenden Kralle hängst Du da




					www.bike-components.de
				



Anhang anzeigen 1597087

Zu dem Deal muss ich sagen.. ich hab den Ständer seit ca. 1-2 Jahren im Einsatz und bin damit echt eher unzufrieden. Der Ständer kippt leider schon bei der leichtesten Berührung zur Seite um, wenn man nur ein Laufrad ausgebaut hat. Die Klemmung ist auch sehr umständlich zu bedienen, da der Hebelmechanismus zu wenig Weg abdeckt und man ständig kurbeln muss. Ich hätte gerne lieber mehr investiert. Vorteile sehe ich nur darin, wenn man ihn evtl. im Auto etc mitnehmen mag, da er sich recht klein und schnell zusammenlegen lässt.


----------



## mip86 (5. Dezember 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> daily Adventskalender-Deal bei BC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe inzwischen das 5. Rad damit aufgebaut und habe keine Probleme. Ein bisschen aufpassen bzw. Mitdenken beim Einspannen wohin das Gewicht verlagert wird beim Ausbau von Laufrädern ist tatsächlich notwendig. Aber für den Preis vollkommen in Ordnung und er lässt sich mit 2-3 Handgriffen leicht zusammenlegen und nimmt nicht viel Platz weg.


----------



## birra (5. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> daily Adventskalender-Deal bei BC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jemand Erfahrungsberichte / Vergleich zum 20€ Lidl Montageständer? Letzterer ist auf jeden Fall für den Arsc..


----------



## danimaniac (5. Dezember 2022)

birra schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungsberichte / Vergleich zum 20€ Lidl Montageständer? Letzterer ist auf jeden Fall für den Arsc..


Hab genau den (anders gelabelt)
Trägt vom Fully übers Gravel bis zum Citybike der Frau alles sicher.


----------



## danimaniac (5. Dezember 2022)

@davez @ehrles8 @prolink

einfach melden ist zu schwierig?
Eigengemeldet.

Hab es zu spät gemerkt, man kann halt nicht eigene Kommentare entfernen. Und jetzt heult leise, okay?
Edith addiert: @Resimilchkuh Gilt auch für dich!


----------



## freetourer (5. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1597153
> @davez @ehrles8 @prolink
> 
> einfach melden ist zu schwierig?
> ...


Wo sollen sie denn dann öffentlich ihren Frust zur Schau stellen?


----------



## ehrles8 (5. Dezember 2022)

So schlimm? 😅 Das ist doch der inoffizielle Melde-Button. Man nervt nicht die Mods (der Thread soll offen bleiben!) aber du hast es innerhalb von wenigen Minuten gecheckt.


----------



## fone (5. Dezember 2022)

Verrückt. Ich bin im RCZ-Katzentisch-Thread gesperrt. 

Freu mich trotzdem, dass es die 27,5er non-boost Fox 36 Performance Elite noch zu bestellen gibt. 
Fast hätte ich statt dessen eine ZEB in 29 genommen. Puh. 😅


----------



## ehrles8 (5. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal mein Vorschlag für die Zukunft. 

Wir nutzen ab jetzt 😡 als inoffiziellen Melde Button, damit der User auch die Chance hat seinen Beitrag anzupassen. 
Sonst kommen nämlich die richtigen lustigen Kollegen und melden euren Beitrag den Mods und dann ist der Thread bald wieder dicht. Überlesen und ignorieren könnte man die Beiträge natürlich auch, funktioniert aber nicht. 

Also lieber @danimaniac nicht ärgern. Alles wird gut...


----------



## Orby (5. Dezember 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> daily Adventskalender-Deal bei BC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mip86 schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen das 5. Rad damit aufgebaut und habe keine Probleme. Ein bisschen aufpassen bzw. Mitdenken beim Einspannen wohin das Gewicht verlagert wird beim Ausbau von Laufrädern ist tatsächlich notwendig. Aber für den Preis vollkommen in Ordnung und er lässt sich mit 2-3 Handgriffen leicht zusammenlegen und nimmt nicht viel Platz weg.





birra schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungsberichte / Vergleich zum 20€ Lidl Montageständer? Letzterer ist auf jeden Fall für den Arsc..





danimaniac schrieb:


> Hab genau den (anders gelabelt)
> Trägt vom Fully übers Gravel bis zum Citybike der Frau alles sicher.



Ich hab seit Jahren den baugleichen Contec und seit letztem Jahr den Feedback. 




__





						Tooltime - zeigt her euer Bike Werkzeug
					

Den Wera Innensechskant ohne Haltefunktion gibt es auch recht günstig für 12,99€ + VSK-frei mit: G75VGBKM https://www.bike-components.de/de/Wera/Winkelschluessel-Satz-Hex-Plus-Innensechskant-SPKL-p41861/   Danke, gekauft!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich hab auch schon einige Bikes mit dem günstigen Contec aufgebaut und wenn man etwas mitdenkt und kein Grobmotoriker ist, ist der Montageständer wirklich top. 
Ich hab den Feedback gekauft um zu sehen ob er wirklich so super ist wie alle sagen. Ja er ist nicht schlecht, ob er den 3xfach Preis rechtfertigt? 

Ein Werkzeugablage kostet bei den günstigen 10-15€, bei Feedback 40€. Sind also 70-90€ vs 250€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (5. Dezember 2022)

Ups.


----------



## fone (5. Dezember 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Jahren den baugleichen Contec und seit letztem Jahr den Feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte letztens den Feedback Mechanic zuhause.  Nix für mich.
Bedienung passt nicht zu mir oder meinem Rad.
Drehknopf zum Einspannen? -  da wird das Bike schon mal schwer in der Hand, zumal man es nicht in der offenen Kralle ablegen kann/mag.
Auch war das Rad nicht zuverlässig in der Waagrechten zu halten - dann kann ich auch einen billigen Ständer nehmen.
Da hat der Elite natürlich Vorteile. [Edit:] Also wenn dann die besseren Modelle von Feedback Sports, mit Schnellverschluss und besserer Klemmung hinten. Dann wird's aber ungemütlich teuer.

Dann hab ich ein Vergleichsvideo auf Youtube gesehen, Lidl vs Feedback und das hat für mich Sinn ergeben.
Also Feedback zurück geschickt und bei der nächsten Gelegenheit den Lidl Ständer geholt. Endlich.


----------



## davez (5. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1597153
> @davez @ehrles8 @prolink
> 
> einfach melden ist zu schwierig?
> ...


Nee, der Smiley war weil der "Witz" so unfassbar schlecht war. Nach dem x-ten Mal wird es nicht besser


----------



## Tom33 (5. Dezember 2022)

Muehi schrieb:


> Den LifeLine Trainingstisch (ähnlich Wahoo Desk, bei uns teilweise auch als PPWear Desk verkauft) gibts bei Wiggle oder CRC gerade für 61€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War mir für den Fahrradkeller alles zu teuer, insbesondere der kranke Preis vom Wahoo Tisch... habe mir deshalb einen höhenverstellbaren Laptop Tisch gekauft. Soll nur als Beispiel dienen, vmtl gibt es auch noch günstigere...


----------



## ehrles8 (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich versuche es mal bei CRC, top Angebot für einen "Zwift" - Tisch. 👍
Wie gestern beschrieben sollen Zoll, Steuern inkl. sein. (die Kommentare wurden wohl von den Mods gelöscht)


----------



## mike79 (5. Dezember 2022)

homerkills schrieb:


> Bike-Discount Adventskalender
> 
> 89.99€
> 
> ...


Hat den schon jemand probiert? Wäre ja vergleichbar günstig zu den andren Marken


----------



## Remux (5. Dezember 2022)

worin besteht eigentlich der Sinn hinter den 3/4 Beinen? Das Teil würde mich mit langen Hosenbeinen sehr interessieren als Test.


----------



## CrossX (5. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> worin besteht eigentlich der Sinn hinter den 3/4 Beinen? Das Teil würde mich mit langen Hosenbeinen sehr interessieren als Test.


Mit hohen Socken und Knieprotektoren reicht die Beinlänge.


----------



## Fluhbike (5. Dezember 2022)

Belüftung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (5. Dezember 2022)

Tom33 schrieb:


> War mir für den Fahrradkeller alles zu teuer, insbesondere der kranke Preis vom Wahoo Tisch...


Ja, war es mir bisher auch - 61€ für den "Nachbau" waren es mir aber wert. Theoretische Vorteile für mich: Höhenverstellung bis 1,20m und zwei Fassungen für Trinkflaschen. Im Eifer des Gefechts hab ich schon die ein oder andere Trinkflasche versehentlich umgeworfen am Bügelbrett  🥴 
Ich werde aber gerne nochmal berichten, wenn das Ding da ist. 

Andere Alternativen: 
https://relaxdays.de/wohnen/buro/pc...ptoptisch-hohenverstellbar-holz-10019333.html für 40€.


----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> worin besteht eigentlich der Sinn hinter den 3/4 Beinen? Das Teil würde mich mit langen Hosenbeinen sehr interessieren als Test.


Damit lange Beine nicht total Schaizze aussehen, wenn sie zu kurz sind 🤭


----------



## kaptan (5. Dezember 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Bitte gängige Shop-Bewertungsportale (google maps, idealo, usw.) befragen, bevor man da bestellt.





FritzeF schrieb:


> Lieber für ein Euro mehr bei Bike Box bestellen
> Boomslang für 89€



Also nubuk bikes hat meine Gestern bestellten Boomslang heute versendet. Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt… Oder habe ich Glück gehabt oder bekomme ich einen Alten Stiefel im Paket geliefert??? Fragen über Fragen 🙋🏼‍♀️


----------



## freetourer (5. Dezember 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Vorschlag für die Zukunft.
> 
> Wir nutzen ab jetzt 😡 als inoffiziellen Melde Button, damit der User auch die Chance hat seinen Beitrag anzupassen.
> Sonst kommen nämlich die richtigen lustigen Kollegen und melden euren Beitrag den Mods und dann ist der Thread bald wieder dicht. Überlesen und ignorieren könnte man die Beiträge natürlich auch, funktioniert aber nicht.
> ...


Den User freundlich per PN anschreiben ist keine Alternative?

Ach nee - das ist den entsprechenden Usern ja zu aufwendig.

Überlesen und ignorieren funktioniert übrigens aus welchem Grund genau nicht? - Köntest Du ja mal erklären.

Stattdessen rotzt man den Leuten halt lieber einen Angry-Smilie hin.


----------



## goldencore (5. Dezember 2022)

Fängst du schon wieder an?
Du könntest ja auch mal DEINEN Ärger ignorieren! Da wäre uns allen geholfen!


----------



## Remux (5. Dezember 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Also nubuk bikes hat meine Gestern bestellten Boomslang heute versendet. Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt… Oder habe ich Glück gehabt oder bekomme ich einen Alten Stiefel im Paket geliefert??? Fragen über Fragen 🙋🏼‍♀️


Naja es müssen ja nicht alle Bestellungen schlecht verlaufen. Ich hatte da mal ne Brille bestellt, war lagernd laut Shop. Wurde dann ewig nicht versendet und auf Nachfrage sei das angeblich ein Fehlbestand. Meinem Geld bin ich ne Zeit hinterher gerannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (5. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Fängst du schon wieder an?
> Du könntest ja auch mal DEINEN Ärger ignorieren! Da wäre uns allen geholfen!


Du täuscht Dich. - Ich ärgere mich wegen so etwas sicher nicht.


----------



## Walkerk (5. Dezember 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Stattdessen rotzt man den Leuten halt lieber einen Angry-Smilie hin.


Was hast du denn dagegen? Beeinflusst so ein Smilie dein Leben so arg?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (5. Dezember 2022)

Kindergarten


----------



## danimaniac (5. Dezember 2022)

ich gebe zu: Ich mag die negative Reaktion nicht so. Du/derjenige reagiert wütend auf einen Diskussionsbeitrag statt denjenigen einfach in den Laberfaden zu zitieren.
Finde es bescheuert. Wut sollte man sich, auch per Mausklick, vielleicht einfach für wichtigere Dinge aufheben.

Also: Ich finde es sogar richtig bescheuert.. trotzdem: natürlich


Walkerk schrieb:


> Beeinflusst so ein Smilie dein Leben so arg


nicht,
Aber beeinflusst es dein Leben so arg NICHT die erforderlichen Klicks für einen Wütend-Smiley zu klicken?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (5. Dezember 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Kindergarten


Dadurch habe ich jetzt nach über 18 Jahren endlich meinen ersten "angry".
Dass ich diese Kasperei die hier abgeht als Kindergarten empfinde ist offensichtlich schwer zu verstehen.
Ich bin dann mal wieder raus.


----------



## Scili (5. Dezember 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Was hast du denn dagegen? Beeinflusst so ein Smilie dein Leben so arg?


----------



## ehrles8 (5. Dezember 2022)

Also wenn euch das schon nervt, dann werdet ihr das restliche Internet hassen. 🫣


Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Dadurch habe ich jetzt nach über 18 Jahren endlich meinen ersten "angry".


Hast jetzt ein paar Herzchen bekommen. 🤝
Thema sollte damit wieder für ein paar Tage durch sein. Dass es nicht im großen Thread diskutiert wurde, ist doch schon mal ein Erfolg. Es geht bergauf.


----------



## Walkerk (5. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Aber beeinflusst es dein Leben so arg NICHT die erforderlichen Klicks für einen Wütend-Smiley zu klicken?


Dadurch wird vl einfach nur die nicht vorhandene Zustimmung ausgedrückt. Halt das Gegenteil von nem Like. Vielleicht wüde ein Daumen-runter-Smilie manchmal sinnvoller sein.


Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Dadurch habe ich jetzt nach über 18 Jahren endlich meinen ersten "angry".
> Dass ich diese Kasperei die hier abgeht als Kindergarten empfinde ist offensichtlich schwer zu verstehen.
> Ich bin dann mal wieder raus.


Einfach nicht ernst nehmen / ignorieren.


----------



## walfersama (5. Dezember 2022)




----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2022)

mip86 schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen das 5. Rad damit aufgebaut und habe keine Probleme. Ein bisschen aufpassen bzw. Mitdenken beim Einspannen wohin das Gewicht verlagert wird beim Ausbau von Laufrädern ist tatsächlich notwendig. Aber für den Preis vollkommen in Ordnung und er lässt sich mit 2-3 Handgriffen leicht zusammenlegen und nimmt nicht viel Platz weg.


Wo will man denn hier groß optimieren? Mein Rad kann man nur an der Variostütze klemmen. Tatsächliche hatte der verhasste Lidl-Ständer hier keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffin_ (5. Dezember 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tatsächliche hatte der verhasste Lidl-Ständer hier keine Probleme.


Wieso ist der lidlständer denn verhasst?


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Wieso ist der lidlständer denn verhasst?


Keine Ahnung, das musst andere Leute fragen. Ich fand den echt gut.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Dezember 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Wieso ist der lidlständer denn verhasst?


steht nicht Parktoolz drauf


----------



## Fluhbike (5. Dezember 2022)




----------



## LTB (5. Dezember 2022)

Hauptsache der Reaktionen-Zähler klingelt 
Aufmerksamkeit braucht JEDER, egal ob Hass oder Liebe. Wenn einer ignoriert wird geht er ein wie eine Schnittblume


----------



## Steefan (5. Dezember 2022)

Mich würde ja noch brennend interessieren, was man tun muss, um im


fone schrieb:


> RCZ-Katzentisch-Thread gesperrt


zu werden.


----------



## Scili (5. Dezember 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> Mich würde ja noch brennend interessieren, was man tun muss, um im
> 
> zu werden.


Das geht schneller als man so denkt!


----------



## Steefan (5. Dezember 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Das geht schneller als man so denkt!



Bitte nicht so 'ne Drohkulisse aufbauen


----------



## xrated (5. Dezember 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> Die warme Fleece-Jacke habe ich zurück geschickt.. war sehr strange geschnitten.Arme und Schultern zu schmal..und ich bin kein Arnold...


Hat die schon mal jemand draussen angehabt?
Was verlangen die eigentlich für Retouren an Porto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (5. Dezember 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Bitte gängige Shop-Bewertungsportale (google maps, idealo, usw.) befragen, bevor man da bestellt.


vor einigen jahren hab ich da glaub mal schuhe bestellt. Life ohne 'Probleme. Sind die mittlerweile nicht mehr so gut?


----------



## kaptan (5. Dezember 2022)

Also die Pedale sind heute morgen versendet worden, und laut Paketdienst morgen da! Hab sogar eine sms bekommen wann die morgen genau kommen ca. Hab gestern Abend bestellt um 18uhr rum. 

Jetzt darf nur kein alter Stiefel im Karton sein 🙈


----------



## Wipeout267 (5. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob es bei bike components oder so eine Weihnachtskalenderaktion gibt? 

Bräuchte Rabatt auf eine Bike Yoke Revive Max. 😁


----------



## Walkerk (6. Dezember 2022)

Buberino schrieb:


> Ich glaub das geht als Schnäppchen durch  👀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falsche Größe 😳🧐😂


----------



## Buberino (6. Dezember 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob es bei bike components oder so eine Weihnachtskalenderaktion gibt?



Gibts. Guckst du hier.


----------



## Bananamann (6. Dezember 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Fox 2022 Modelle stark reduziert bei Komking
> 
> Fox 34 Float Grip2 Factory Kashima 29" Federgabel | Modell 2022 für 1049€
> 
> ...


Da is aber nix stark reduziert.
Das sind 22er Auslaufmodelle die es schon die ganze Zeit weit unter 1000€ gibt oder gab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (6. Dezember 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Da is aber nix stark reduziert.
> Das sind 22er Auslaufmodelle die es schon die ganze Zeit weit unter 1000€ gibt oder gab...


aber er muss doch irgendwelche komking werbung schalten. Genauso wie seine letzten 10-20 Beiträge auch.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (6. Dezember 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> aber er muss doch irgendwelche komking werbung schalten. Genauso wie seine letzten 10-20 Beiträge auch.


"Natürlich gibt es auch andere Shops wie bike-components, r2-bike oder fahrrad.de..."


----------



## Remux (6. Dezember 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> aber er muss doch irgendwelche komking werbung schalten. Genauso wie seine letzten 10-20 Beiträge auch.


Ich glaube da kannst eher 95% seiner Beiträge nehmen   

Ob da vielleicht Komking selbst undercover postet 🤫


----------



## Homer4 (6. Dezember 2022)

Tausche komplett neue 2023 Pike ultimate 29" 44 offset 130mm mit Rechnung von r2 gegen entsprechende
29er Lyrik ultimate 160mm schwarz.
Interesse? Richtige thread?


----------



## SalomonMTBN (6. Dezember 2022)

Eine Fox 38 170mm Performance Grip 3pos 29" mit 44mm Nachlauf gäbe es bei mir auch um 600€ ;-)
Grad aus einem nagelneuen Bike ausgebaut. Bei Interesse --> p.N.


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Richtige thread?


Eigentlich nicht.

Hier geht es nur um Schnäppchen im Handel.

Wobei das bei dir ja noch nicht mal ein privates Schnäppchen is…Du willst ja tauschen.

Also nein, das is das falsche Unterforum dafür.


----------



## Bananamann (6. Dezember 2022)

Naja, er hat die Gabel ja scheinbar gerade als Schnäppchen gekauft und würde sie hald direkt weitergeben bevor er die Rücksendung einleitet. Wenns der gleiche Preis ist, finde ich das nett und dann ist es indirekt ja ein verzögertes Schnäppchen. Wobei die Garantiefrage dann noch zu klären wäre.
@Homer4 Am sinnvollsten ist wohl eine Rücksendung, dann braucht man den anderen Kram nicht klären...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Dezember 2022)

Taugt das Teil was? Speziell im Bezug auf die Schnelligkeit und Touch Bedienung?









						Garmin Edge 830 GPS Trainingscomputer + Navigationssystem
					

Der Edge 830 GPS Trainingscomputer mit Navigationssystem von Garmin ist Dein smarter Begleiter beim Radfahren Der Garmin Edge 830 GPS Trainingscomputer mit Navigationssystem weist ein 2,6 Zoll großes, farbiges Touchscreen-Display auf und punktet mit




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## xlacherx (6. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Taugt das Teil was? Speziell im Bezug auf die Schnelligkeit und Touch Bedienung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Ist viel besser wie der Vorgänger. 
Das alte "läuft" dem Finger ja richtig nach. Bei dem fühlt die Bedienung sich schon fast wie bei einem aktuellen Smartphone an.


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Dezember 2022)

Hab ne gerade bei alltricks gekauft - macht nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fresh_ozelot (7. Dezember 2022)

Habt ihr Erfahrungen bzgl. Kauf und ggf. Rücksendungen bei Liquid Life? Wollte mir dort eine Hose zur Auswahl bestellen.


----------



## Enigma13 (7. Dezember 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen bzgl. Kauf und ggf. Rücksendungen bei Liquid Life? Wollte mir dort eine Hose zur Auswahl bestellen.


Schon öfter gemacht und Service inkl. Retouren war wunderbar


----------



## kaptan (7. Dezember 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Bitte gängige Shop-Bewertungsportale (google maps, idealo, usw.) befragen, bevor man da bestellt.



Kleine Rückmeldung: alles bestens gelaufen, habe die Pedale von Nubuk bikes für den Preis bekommen! 🤩


----------



## bude01 (7. Dezember 2022)

Bogan ST 2 Touring Bike (2022)
					

Buy your Rondo Bogan ST 2 Touring Bike (2022) - Adventure Bikes from Wiggle. Our price . Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk
				




-50% geiles Teil!


----------



## md82 (7. Dezember 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Vorschlag für die Zukunft.
> 
> Wir nutzen ab jetzt  als inoffiziellen Melde Button, damit der User auch die Chance hat seinen Beitrag anzupassen.
> Sonst kommen nämlich die richtigen lustigen Kollegen und melden euren Beitrag den Mods und dann ist der Thread bald wieder dicht. Überlesen und ignorieren könnte man die Beiträge natürlich auch, funktioniert aber nicht.
> ...


Mein  bei dir hat dich aber anscheinend auch ganz schön getriggert, wonnich?


----------



## null-2wo (7. Dezember 2022)

war eigentlich sowas wie





schon? mit dem angry smiley meldet man genau gar nix  und ja, man kann mal was melden. nicht jede meldung zieht mehrmonatige schreibsperren nach sich  um genau zu sein, tun das die allerwenigsten meldungen... bitte gebt doch @MikeyBaloooooza und @slowbeat wenigstens die chance, aufzuräumne


----------



## ehrles8 (7. Dezember 2022)

Im Rennrad-News Forum kann man seine Beiträge auch selber löschen. Könnte man vielleicht für den Schnäppchen-Bereich freischalten, dann haben die Mods weniger Arbeit. 🤔


----------



## seblubb (7. Dezember 2022)

null-2wo schrieb:


> war eigentlich sowas wie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1598502
> 
> schon? mit dem angry smiley meldet man genau gar nix  und ja, man kann mal was melden. nicht jede meldung zieht mehrmonatige schreibsperren nach sich  um genau zu sein, tun das die allerwenigsten meldungen... bitte gebt doch @MikeyBaloooooza und @slowbeat wenigstens die chance, aufzuräumne


Hab's getestet: deine Beiträge zu "😡en" ist befriedigender als sie zu melden. Mensch was fühle ich mich jetzt mächtig 🤗


----------



## JDEM (7. Dezember 2022)

Seid ihr immer noch nicht fertig mit der unsinnigen Diskussion? Der Smillex scheint ja echt zu triggern. Für die dünnbesaiteten würde ich mal ne Woche Twitter Diskussionen verschreiben, dann juckt euch kein angry Smillie mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (7. Dezember 2022)

Wenn alle rausfinden wer mit den   um sich geworfen hat.....
Vermutlich haben deswegen so wenige den benutzt aus Angst.


----------



## JDEM (7. Dezember 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Wenn alle rausfinden wer mit den   um sich geworfen hat.....
> Vermutlich haben deswegen so wenige den benutzt aus Angst.



Gewinner des Abends:


----------



## Ahija (7. Dezember 2022)

Habe erwartet in einen rauschartigen Zustand zu verfallen. Blieb leider aus. Lohnt nicht auf den Zug aufzuspringen. 😕


----------



## seblubb (8. Dezember 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Habe erwartet in einen rauschartigen Zustand zu verfallen. Blieb leider aus. Lohnt nicht auf den Zug aufzuspringen. 😕
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1598595


Wenn er doch Recht hat 🤷🏼‍♂️


Wobei, die Zwergnasin braucht noch was zu Weihnachten 🤔


----------



## Orby (8. Dezember 2022)

@Walkerk  zur Straffe musst jetzt eine gebrauchte Trickstuffbremse 500€ über UVP verkaufen 😉🤣


----------



## Walkerk (8. Dezember 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> @Walkerk  zur Straffe musst jetzt eine gebrauchte Trickstuffbremse 500€ über UVP verkaufen 😉🤣








						Scheibenbremsen: 886 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 886 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



😞


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sr-34 (8. Dezember 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Scheibenbremsen: 886 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
> 
> 
> Scheibenbremsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 886 Artikel online
> ...


Ich nehm dir gerne Bremsbeläge ab


----------



## Walkerk (8. Dezember 2022)

sr-34 schrieb:


> Ich nehm dir gerne Bremsbeläge ab


Gibt's leider nur im Paket, tut mir leid. Aber wenn das 2. Tarvo noch eine Bremse braucht... 😂


----------



## davez (8. Dezember 2022)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Gibt's leider nur im Paket, tut mir leid. Aber wenn das 2. Tarvo noch eine Bremse braucht... 😂


Brauchst Du Geld für Weihnachtsgeschenke? 🤣😉

500 EUR Aufpreis gegenüber UVP ist ambitioniert (das ist die freundliche Wortwahl)


----------



## Orby (8. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> 500 EUR Aufpreis gegenüber UVP ist ambitioniert (das ist die freundliche Wortwahl)


Kleiner Insider. Du glaubst gar nicht wie manche das rechtfertigen wollen, ich sage nur


----------



## Scili (8. Dezember 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Kleiner Insider. Du glaubst gar nicht wie manche das rechtfertigen wollen, ich sage nur


----------



## Walkerk (8. Dezember 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> @Walkerk  zur Straffe musst jetzt eine gebrauchte Trickstuffbremse 500€ über UVP verkaufen 😉🤣





Danke, das hab ich jetzt davon... 



davez schrieb:


> Brauchst Du Geld für Weihnachtsgeschenke? 🤣😉


Abgeneigt wäre ich nicht 🤷‍♀️



Scili schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1598825


Ich breche ab 😂😂😂😂😂


Bin die Bremse gerade nochmal probegefahren. Funktioniert 1a. Ist das Geld wert!!! Also kommen sie!! KAUFEN KAUFEN!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (8. Dezember 2022)

Tausch gegen Kamel möglich? @Walkerk


----------



## Steefan (8. Dezember 2022)

nur gegen schwarze Schafe


----------



## Blacksheep87 (8. Dezember 2022)

Kein problem, hol ich halt eins beim Nachbarn🤣


----------



## Walkerk (8. Dezember 2022)

Steefan schrieb:


> nur gegen schwarze Schafe








						Schafe aus Österreich kaufen und verkaufen - Landwirt.com
					






					www.landwirt.com
				



Da braucht es mehr als eins...



Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Tausch gegen Kamel möglich? @Walkerk











						Marokko: So fühlt sich ein Besuch auf dem Kamelmarkt an
					

Obst und Gemüse werden direkt neben den Tieren verkauft.




					www.reisereporter.de
				





> Die Preise für Kamele variieren, und natürlich ist alles Verhandlungssache. „Für ein großes, starkes Kamel kann man bis zu 20.000 Dirham ausgeben“, sagt Belaaid. Das entspricht ungefähr 2.000 Euro. „Junge Kamele kosten etwa die Hälfte.“ Nicht so groß gewachsene Kamele werden als Schlachtvieh für rund 8.000 Dirham (etwa 800 Euro) verkauft und landen später in der Tajine – einem typisch marokkanischen Schmorgericht.


Wenn du ein großes, starkes Kamel hast, dann können wir drüber reden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebinski (8. Dezember 2022)

Bekomme laufend E-Mail Benachrichtigungen: "Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread: Neue Antwort auf beobachtetes Thema". Ich "freu" mich und hoffe, dass vielleicht geile Aktionen von Parts dabei sind, die ich in Wahrheit nicht brauche, aber schon irgendwie möchte. Um schließlich festzustellen, dass hier seitenlang über Emojis diskutiert wird. Vielen Dank (....und bitte keine Angry-Smileys).

PS.: Ich beschwer mich über einen Zustand, den ich mit diesem Post selbst unterstütze -> eigentlich absurd.


----------



## youdontknow (8. Dezember 2022)

Irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich, wenn du dir in einem Sabberfaden "geile Aktionen" erhoffst. (?)


----------



## davez (8. Dezember 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich, wenn du dir in einem Sabberfaden "geile Aktionen" erhoffst. (?)


Quatsch, das ist doch folgerichtig: "Sabberfaden" => "geile Aktionen" 🤣


----------



## Rick7 (8. Dezember 2022)

birra schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungsberichte / Vergleich zum 20€ Lidl Montageständer? Letzterer ist auf jeden Fall für den Arsc..


Hab das Teil seit über 10 Jahren und damit an 7 Rädern geschraubt. 
Passt für mich, gut. Musste nur einmal die Tonnenmutter an der Klemme erneuern. Sonst nix. 
Gibt sicher bessere, aber der reicht auch und kommt damit schon klar. 

Ps: besitze aber kein ebike


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. Dezember 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hab das Teil seit über 10 Jahren und damit an 7 Rädern geschraubt.
> Passt für mich, gut. Musste nur einmal die Tonnenmutter an der Klemme erneuern. Sonst nix.
> Gibt sicher bessere, aber der reicht auch und kommt damit schon klar.
> 
> Ps: besitze aber kein ebike


Reicht auch fürs E-Bike.


----------



## LTB (9. Dezember 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> 10 Jahren und damit an 7 Rädern


Das du dich traust das zu sagen ..7 in 10…das geht besser

Hier auch das Lidl Teil im Einsatz…Vom Kinderlaufrad bis eBike alles stabil. Damals noch 20€ gekostet


----------



## HabeDEhre (9. Dezember 2022)

Gehts hier etwa um den Lidl-Montageständer?! Hab mich schon oft gefragt, ob der wirklich was taugt, aber man findet da ja fast keine Infos zu...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Dezember 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Gehts hier etwa um den Lidl-Montageständer?! Hab mich schon oft gefragt, ob der wirklich was taugt, aber man findet da ja fast keine Infos zu...


Ich bin mit dem Ding ziemlich zufrieden...hält das Rad stabil. Nachbar hatte den, ich hab ihn mir zuerst ausgeliehen und ich fragte ihn dann, woher er das Teil hat und so bin ich dazu gekommen. Online gekauft für allerdings schon 50€....aktuell übrigens für 31€!








						crivit Fahrrad Montageständer online kaufen | LIDL
					

crivit Fahrrad Montageständer im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen ✓ 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Flexibler Ratenkauf ✓ Jetzt bestellen!




					www.lidl.de


----------



## canttouchme (9. Dezember 2022)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Ding ziemlich zufrieden...hält das Rad stabil. Nachbar hatte den, ich hab ihn mir zuerst ausgeliehen und ich fragte ihn dann, woher er das Teil hat und so bin ich dazu gekommen. Online gekauft für allerdings schon 50€....aktuell übrigens für 31€!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das auch was für Carbonrahmen oder sollte ich mich da nach etwas anderem umsehen? 

Kann es leider nicht gut einschätzen, wie anfällig Carbon ist, weil das Rad neu ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. Dezember 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> Ist das auch was für Carbonrahmen oder sollte ich mich da nach etwas anderem umsehen?
> 
> Kann es leider nicht gut einschätzen, wie anfällig Carbon ist, weil das Rad neu ist..


Klar geht der, musst halt nur bei der Klemmung aufpassen - am besten sowieso an der Sattelstütze.


----------



## LTB (9. Dezember 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> Ist das auch was für Carbonrahmen oder sollte ich mich da nach etwas anderem umsehen?
> 
> Kann es leider nicht gut einschätzen, wie anfällig Carbon ist, weil das Rad neu ist..


Ernste Frage?
Carbon Rahmen nicht direkt klemmen, sondern immer an der Sattelstütze. Falls diese auch aus Carbon ist, eine billige Alu Stütze für Bastelarbeiten kaufen.


----------



## CrossX (9. Dezember 2022)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Ding ziemlich zufrieden...hält das Rad stabil. Nachbar hatte den, ich hab ihn mir zuerst ausgeliehen und ich fragte ihn dann, woher er das Teil hat und so bin ich dazu gekommen. Online gekauft für allerdings schon 50€....aktuell übrigens für 31€!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei uns im Aldi lagen die letzten Wochen ca 20 Stück davon im Ausverkauf für 10€ rum. Scheinen wohl mittlerweile alle einen zu haben


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Dezember 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bei uns im Aldi lagen die letzten Wochen ca 20 Stück davon im Ausverkauf für 10€ rum. Scheinen wohl mittlerweile alle einen zu haben


Aus so einem Restpostensale habe ich auch meinen für einen 10er, seit dem Sommer

Ein Feedback pro ist es nicht, aber bei einem 20igstel des Preises schaue ich gern darüber hinweg. Und mehr als 20 Euro ist er auch nicht Wert. (Zu schwer, Klemmung gegen Rotation gerade so ausreichend, zu viele Beine (6)), haptik
Und 50 Euro für den Lidl würde ich niemals ausgeben. Da bekommt man für 70 Euro einfach zu viele Montageständer die besser sind.


----------



## fexbru (9. Dezember 2022)

LTB schrieb:


> Ernste Frage?
> Carbon Rahmen nicht direkt klemmen, sondern immer an der Sattelstütze. Falls diese auch aus Carbon ist, eine billige Alu Stütze für Bastelarbeiten kaufen.


wenn man keine Wechselstütze hat aber im Zweifel trotzdem an der Stütze klemmen und nicht am Rahmen. Die sollte zumindest ein bisschen für die Belastung ausgelegt sein. Wird ja von der Sattelklemme auch ganz gut gedrückt.


----------



## hemorider (9. Dezember 2022)

Meine verschollene XTR Kurbel ist auch wieder da:









						Shimano XTR FC-M9125-1 Kurbelgarnitur 12-fach Hollowtech II schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Shimano XTR FC-M9125-1 Kurbelgarnitur 12-fach Hollowtech II schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Kurbelgarnituren Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




nur 200€ teurer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nd-60 (9. Dezember 2022)

hemorider schrieb:


> Meine verschollene XTR Kurbel ist auch wieder da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei froh. 175mm ist doch sowieso viel zu lang.









						Hope 155 mm Evo Cranks: Bigger isn't always better!
					

Hope präsentiert eine neue Kurbel, die sich durch ihr geringe Länge von der Masse abhebt. Alle Infos zur Hope 155 mm Evo Crank gibt's hier.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Scili (9. Dezember 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Scheinen wohl mittlerweile alle einen zu haben


Ich nicht.

Moment. 🥳

Doch. Jetzt schon


----------



## hemorider (9. Dezember 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Sei froh. 175mm ist doch sowieso viel zu lang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gab sie heute morgen noch in 170


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Dezember 2022)

Das Ding ist für das, was es ist, super. Stand das ganze Jahr über bei mir vor der Tür, wo ich mich bei einem teureren Ständer doch vor geziert hätte. Klar ist der nicht so stabil wie ein Park Tool, aber einfacher als gar keinen Ständer zu haben doch in jedem Fall.
Steht jetzt zusammengeklappt im Büro, man weiß ja nie


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. Dezember 2022)

Eintyler schrieb:


> Bike24 hat X01 Ketten für 42,99 im Angebot, ist zumindest Jahrestiefstwert.
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1174896.html...kffWDbsVI_h_sJvmJFy1zyuR3dr07TEEaAhbzEALw_wcB



Bei RCZ aktuell für 30€ (*aber nur mit 116 Gliedern*) mit Code *RCZPR1. *Aber hohe Versandkosten (glaub 13€ oder so). Max. 3Stk bestellbar, was dann so 34€ pro Stk macht inkl. Versand.
Man sollte sich aber mit den Eigenheiten von RCZ vorher vertraut machen   ;-)


----------



## wartool (9. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Bei RCZ aktuell für 30€ (aber nur mit 116 Gliedern) mit Code *RCZPR1. *Aber hohe Versandkosten (glaub 13€ oder so). Max. 3Stk bestellbar, was dann so 34€ pro Stk macht inkl. Versand.
> Man sollte aber sich mit den Eigenheiten von RCZ vorher vertraut machen   ;-)


116 Glieder passen an vielen bikes nicht...uffbasse!


----------



## Dr_Ink (9. Dezember 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Titan-Rad mit GX für unter 1300€ (mit Starrgabel und "gemütlicher Geo - Bickpacking?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie sieht das denn mit den ganzen Zollformalitäten aus? Da kommen doch sicherlich noch 19% Märchensteuer und eventuell 20% Anti-Dumping drauf, da der Rahmen sicherlich aus Asien kommt?
Klärt mich mal auf.


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. Dezember 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> 116 Glieder passen an vielen bikes nicht...uffbasse!


Daher extra dazugeschrieben. Für meine beiden Bikes mit Eagle passt es genau


----------



## Eintyler (9. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Daher extra dazugeschrieben. Für meine beiden Bikes mit Eagle passt es genau


Für meins tatsächlich auch, danke!


----------



## DocB (9. Dezember 2022)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit den ganzen Zollformalitäten aus? Da kommen doch sicherlich noch 19% Märchensteuer und eventuell 20% Anti-Dumping drauf, da der Rahmen sicherlich aus Asien kommt?
> Klärt mich mal auf.


Ich hab* da zwar schon gekauft, aber vor dem Brexit. Damals war MWSt aber schon im Preis drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (9. Dezember 2022)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit den ganzen Zollformalitäten aus? Da kommen doch sicherlich noch 19% Märchensteuer und eventuell 20% Anti-Dumping drauf, da der Rahmen sicherlich aus Asien kommt?
> Klärt mich mal auf.


Bist wahrscheinlich eh zu spät weil es nur  15 Stück zu den Preis limitiert gab.

Edit: falls du es dir ausrechnen magst: ich hab im Sommer ein kaffenback dort gekauft bei 950 Euro Kaufpreis hab ich 350 Euro an DHL  gezahlt für Verzollung und Transport


----------



## isartrails (9. Dezember 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bei uns im Aldi lagen die letzten Wochen ca 20 Stück davon im Ausverkauf für 10€ rum.


Dein Aldi verkauft Lidl-Ständer...?


----------



## youdontknow (9. Dezember 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Heute im BC-Adventkalender die Spurcycle Klingel für €56.
> 
> Ja, immer noch mächtig für "nur für ne Klingel". Aber wer die schon immer mal haben wollte, kann jetzt zu nem guten Preis zuschlagen! Und der Sound ist einfach einmalig. Bestellt für meine Frau als Weihnachtsgeschenk - hab leider schon 2.
> 
> Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


Uff! Erinnert mich irgendwie an das blaue Licht (genau, das was blau leuchten kann!).


----------



## famagoer (9. Dezember 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Uff! Erinnert mich irgendwie an das blaue Licht (genau, das was blau leuchten kann!).


Youdontknow, youdontknow how beautiful that blue is when ringing the bell!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Dezember 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Heute im BC-Adventkalender die Spurcycle Klingel für €56.
> 
> Ja, immer noch mächtig für "nur für ne Klingel". Aber wer die schon immer mal haben wollte, kann jetzt zu nem guten Preis zuschlagen! Und der Sound ist einfach einmalig. Bestellt für meine Frau als Weihnachtsgeschenk - hab leider schon 2.
> 
> Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing



Die Spurcycle schonmal mit der 13 Euro Rockbros verglichen?
Ich kann mir da jetzt schwer einen Unterschied vorstellen,der die Preisdifferenz rechtfertigt.
Wie bei so vielen Teilen ,in unserem Hobby.


----------



## famagoer (9. Dezember 2022)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Spurcycle schonmal mit der 13 Euro Rockbros verglichen?
> Ich kann mir da jetzt schwer einen Unterschied vorstellen,der die Preisdifferenz rechtfertigt.
> Wie bei so vielen Teilen ,in unserem Hobby.


Ich kenne tatsächlich 2 Nachbauten der Spurcycle (nicht die Rockbros, wird aber vermutlich alles aus einer Fabrik purzeln) - schauen gleich aus und trotzdem kann man getrost zum Original greifen, der Vergleich ist schlicht lächerlich. Die billigen sind eine Klingel, die Spurcycle ein Erlebnis.


----------



## ma1208 (9. Dezember 2022)

45 g für ne Klingel ist aber ein Wort. Kein wunder, dass die lange nachklingt, ist ja fest ne Kirchenglocke


----------



## Scili (9. Dezember 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> die Spurcycle ein Erlebnis.


----------



## famagoer (9. Dezember 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> 45 g für ne Klingel ist aber ein Wort. Kein wunder, dass die lange nachklingt, ist ja fest ne Kirchenglocke


Pummerinchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (9. Dezember 2022)

ma1208 schrieb:


> 45 g für ne Klingel ist aber ein Wort. Kein wunder, dass die lange nachklingt, ist ja fest ne Kirchenglocke



Taugt aber erst als Fabio Wibmer Signature Edition wirklich


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Dezember 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Endura Hummvee Radhose (trennbar) | Chain Reaction
> 
> 
> Endura Hummvee Radhose (trennbar) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles
> ...



hatte dort bestellt und die Hose wurde am 26.11. verschickt, doch seit 29.11. Customer cleared in Amsterdam passiert nix mehr mit dem Paket...ist dies normal an Versanddauer von chainreaction.??


----------



## TearZz (9. Dezember 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hatte dort bestellt und die Hose wurde am 26.11. verschickt, doch seit 29.11. Customer cleared in Amsterdam passiert nix mehr mit dem Paket...ist dies normal an Versanddauer von chainreaction.??


Habe POC Helm am 29.11. bestellt, 30.11. kam Versandbenachrichtigung. Angekommen am 9.12. Es liegt auch nichts an CRC sondern eher am Versanddienstleister der dann an der Grenze wohl zu Hermes wechselt z.b.. "Customer cleared in Amsterdam" war bei mir auch ein paar Tage. Da kann es wohl dann schonmal ein paar Tage dauern seitdem es keine EU mehr ist. Denke wenn du noch ein paar Tage Geduld hast sollte das passen.


----------



## ehrles8 (9. Dezember 2022)

Nein, mein am Montag bei CRC bestellter Zwift-Tisch wurde am Donnerstag mit DPD geliefert. Die Merino-Socken sind aber noch unterwegs, schauen wir mal wann der "Kleinkram" ankommt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Dezember 2022)

ja ber bei Dir ist es bereits angekommen und bei mir hat Hermes bisher nur die Info das ein Paket angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Enigma13 (10. Dezember 2022)

Wer hat denn gerade die 150 mm Fox Transfer bei Tillit geschnappt? War heute mal 3min zu spät dran und gleich das verpasst was ich gebraucht hätte -.- Hab jetzt die 200 mm, würde aber gerne tauschen falls das nur ein Panik-Klick war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (10. Dezember 2022)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit den ganzen Zollformalitäten aus? Da kommen doch sicherlich noch 19% Märchensteuer und eventuell 20% Anti-Dumping drauf, da der Rahmen sicherlich aus Asien kommt?
> Klärt mich mal auf.








						PlanetX Tempest
					

Hallo!  Sie sind hier weil Sie sich für ein PlanetX Tempest interessieren! Ein Titanbike vom englischen Direktversender PlantetX  Darum geht es: Planet X Tempest SRAM Rival 1 Titanium Gravel Bike   Das sagt der Hersteller: At home on the rough but surprising on the smooth, the Titanium Tempest...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hab mir ein Planet x Titan Komplettbike gekauft im Juni 2022.
Sind 350 Euro Steuern auf 1700 Eure Gesamtpreis.


----------



## Remux (10. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn gerade die 150 mm Fox Transfer bei Tillit geschnappt? War heute mal 3min zu spät dran und gleich das verpasst was ich gebraucht hätte -.- Hab jetzt die 200 mm, würde aber gerne tauschen falls das nur ein Panik-Klick war


.


----------



## Rick7 (10. Dezember 2022)

LTB schrieb:


> Das du dich traust das zu sagen ..7 in 10…das geht besser
> 
> Hier auch das Lidl Teil im Einsatz…Vom Kinderlaufrad bis eBike alles stabil. Damals noch 20€ gekostet


Joa ich bin hier nicht repräsentativ und da waren geklaute Räder für den wieder Verkauf mitgerechnet 

Ps: hab mal nachgerechnet, waren sogar 15 Jahre  #KinderwiedieZeitvergeht #meineArmutkotztmichan


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. Dezember 2022)

MAster schrieb:


> Nur nackt ist billiger:
> Hose ENDURA HUMMVEE II für 29,24​
> 
> 
> ...


Haltbarkeit ist aber besser


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Dezember 2022)

also ich habe mittlerweile einige Humvee Hosen - Kurz, 3/4 und lang. Bin davon sehr begeistert, auch was die Haltbarkeit angeht.
Hab mir noch eine bestellt für den Kurs   

Jetzt hab ich 
2 x Lange
4 x Kurze (die Kurzen trage ich auch so in der Freizeit, weil ich die einfach gut finde)
1 x 3/4


----------



## Pedaldancer (10. Dezember 2022)

fexbru schrieb:


> wenn man keine Wechselstütze hat aber im Zweifel trotzdem an der Stütze klemmen und nicht am Rahmen. Die sollte zumindest ein bisschen für die Belastung ausgelegt sein. Wird ja von der Sattelklemme auch ganz gut gedrückt.


Und es schadet nicht etwas polsterndes drumzuwickeln und halt auch vorsichtig zu klemmen . Es soll ja leider auch Stützen geben, die nicht rund sind und damit nicht tauschbar.

+1 für: der Lidl Ständer ist für das was er ist echt gut. Einsatz bei mir vom Rennrad über Gravel bis zum 11kg Fully. Letzteres war kein Problem. Zu schweren E Bikes kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## Flo7 (10. Dezember 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> also ich habe mittlerweile einige Humvee Hosen - Kurz, 3/4 und lang. Bin davon sehr begeistert, auch was die Haltbarkeit angeht.
> Hab mir noch eine bestellt für den Kurs
> 
> Jetzt hab ich
> ...



Wie sind die von der Größe?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (10. Dezember 2022)

Normal ausfallend, bin 1.83 bei 98kg (also keine XC Fahrer Statur) komme mit XL super Klar.


----------



## goldencore (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe die bei 1.84 und 81kg in L und passt auch gut. Ich finde sie aber oben und am Hintern etwas weit geschnitten.


----------



## Remux (10. Dezember 2022)

Jemand den Vergleich zur singletrack? Fand zumindest die kurzen Hosen haben sich deutlich billiger angefasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enigma13 (10. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich hab bewusst die 200er genommen 🤭 wer will schon 150 😱


Keine ahnung, was du für ein Sitzriese bist, aber mir liegt auf jeden Fall was an meinen Weichteilen. Und die 200er Stütze sollte da bei 90% der Bevölkerung voll reinscheppern oO Aber ich teste einfach mal wie praktikabel das ist...all 4 science!


----------



## Remux (10. Dezember 2022)

Das hängt doch fast ausschließlich vom Sattelrohr ab. Im rallon oder auch mega passt bei mir mit einer SL von 85cm locker die 210er oneup rein.


----------



## cbtp (10. Dezember 2022)

MAster schrieb:


> Nur nackt ist billiger:
> Hose ENDURA HUMMVEE II für 29,24​
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich den Rabattcode eingebe, komme ich nicht auf die 29,24€
Erklärt sich auch nicht mit den 19%-20% Steuerunterschied zwischen DE und AT...

Außerdem sind 19,99€ für einen Standardversand auch eine Frechheit. Und selbst wenn ich auf über 99€ komme, stehen die Versandkosten immer noch in der Kassa, obwohl in den Versandbedingungen ab 99€ versandkostenfrei steht.

Was für 1 Laden...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Dezember 2022)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit den ganzen Zollformalitäten aus? Da kommen doch sicherlich noch 19% Märchensteuer und eventuell 20% Anti-Dumping drauf, da der Rahmen sicherlich aus Asien kommt?
> Klärt mich mal auf.


Bei wiggel und crc ist das mit im Preis drin... Schreiben die auch auf ihrer Seite klar, eventuell schreibt der Laden ja auch etwas dazu?


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Dezember 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Taugt aber erst als Fabio Wibmer Signature Edition wirklich


In der edition taugts nur für den Mülleimer...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Dezember 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hatte dort bestellt und die Hose wurde am 26.11. verschickt, doch seit 29.11. Customer cleared in Amsterdam passiert nix mehr mit dem Paket...ist dies normal an Versanddauer von chainreaction.??


Nein... Aber DHL hat aktuell teilweise massive Personalprobleme, wäre die wir verschicken steht teilweise 1 Woche und länger auf angekündigt obwohl abgeholt


----------



## goldencore (10. Dezember 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Rabattcode eingebe, komme ich nicht auf die 29,24€
> Erklärt sich auch nicht mit den 19%-20% Steuerunterschied zwischen DE und AT...
> 
> Außerdem sind 19,99€ für einen Standardversand auch eine Frechheit. Und selbst wenn ich auf über 99€ komme, stehen die Versandkosten immer noch in der Kassa, obwohl in den Versandbedingungen ab 99€ versandkostenfrei steht.
> ...


Bei mir passt alles. Versand 3.99€, aber halt nach D.


----------



## ehrles8 (10. Dezember 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei wiggel und crc ist das mit im Preis drin... Schreiben die auch auf ihrer Seite klar, eventuell schreibt der Laden ja auch etwas dazu?


Wiggle und CRC sind aber die Ausnahme. Bei PlanetX wird das volle Programm fällig.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Dezember 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Wiggle und CRC sind aber die Ausnahme. Bei PlanetX wird das volle Programm fällig.
> Anhang anzeigen 1599700


OK damit wären die für mich raus... 🤷 Kenne das Problem aber auch mit unseren Herstellern von der Insel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (10. Dezember 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Rabattcode eingebe, komme ich nicht auf die 29,24€
> Erklärt sich auch nicht mit den 19%-20% Steuerunterschied zwischen DE und AT...
> 
> Außerdem sind 19,99€ für einen Standardversand auch eine Frechheit. Und selbst wenn ich auf über 99€ komme, stehen die Versandkosten immer noch in der Kassa, obwohl in den Versandbedingungen ab 99€ versandkostenfrei steht.
> ...


Wer "Kassa" sagt sollte sich nicht über den Ösliandaufschlag beschweren


----------



## MAster (10. Dezember 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Rabattcode eingebe, komme ich nicht auf die 29,24€
> Erklärt sich auch nicht mit den 19%-20% Steuerunterschied zwischen DE und AT...
> 
> Außerdem sind 19,99€ für einen Standardversand auch eine Frechheit. Und selbst wenn ich auf über 99€ komme, stehen die Versandkosten immer noch in der Kassa, obwohl in den Versandbedingungen ab 99€ versandkostenfrei steht.
> ...


kein Plan was du da eingestellt hast, nach Deutschland kein Problem. Hab da schon oft bestellt


----------



## gosing (10. Dezember 2022)

cbtp schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Rabattcode eingebe, komme ich nicht auf die 29,24€
> Erklärt sich auch nicht mit den 19%-20% Steuerunterschied zwischen DE und AT...
> 
> Außerdem sind 19,99€ für einen Standardversand auch eine Frechheit. Und selbst wenn ich auf über 99€ komme, stehen die Versandkosten immer noch in der Kassa, obwohl in den Versandbedingungen ab 99€ versandkostenfrei steht.
> ...


Bestell doch einfach bei Bikester (AT), 29€ und Versand auch ganz ok.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Dezember 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Normal ausfallend, bin 1.83 bei 98kg (also keine XC Fahrer Statur) komme mit XL super Klar.


Is die Hose eher steif oder dehnbar / flexibel?


----------



## DJTornado (10. Dezember 2022)

MAster schrieb:


> kein Plan was du da eingestellt hast, nach Deutschland kein Problem. Hab da schon oft bestellt


Hab mehrfach da bestellt, nicht zu den von dir genannten Versandkosten. Absolut seriös


----------



## cbtp (10. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Bei mir passt alles. Versand 3.99€, aber halt nach D.





MAster schrieb:


> kein Plan was du da eingestellt hast, nach Deutschland kein Problem. Hab da schon oft bestellt



Jap, offenbar haben die Österreich als exotischen Drittstaat gelistet.  Sobald ich meine Adresse nach weniger exotischen Länder wie die Schweiz oder Bulgarien lege, bekomme ich den normalen bzw. Gratisversand. Erklärt dann auch diese seltsame Berechnung beim Rabattabzug bzw. den Steuern.

Aber @gosing hat da mit dem Bikesterlink eh schon großartig ausgeholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordmanntanne (10. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Bei mir passt alles. Versand 3.99€, aber halt nach D.


Bei mir ebenso👍🏻


----------



## dinooo (11. Dezember 2022)

Marin Gravelbike Nicasio 469€

Wieder auf Lager!


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Dezember 2022)

dinooo schrieb:


> Marin Gravelbike Nicasio 469€
> 
> Wieder auf Lager!


Taugt das Radl was? 
Microshift, noch nie davon gehört. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Dezember 2022)

UserX1 schrieb:


> Maciag Offroad Geschenkgutscheine mit 10% -20% Rabatt
> Link


Kann man hier auch zwei auf einmal einlösen? Ich würde mir hier zwei Kaufen und damit einen 20% Gutschein für eine bestellung ab 400,- haben.


----------



## Flo7 (11. Dezember 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Kann man hier auch zwei auf einmal einlösen? Ich würde mir hier zwei Kaufen und damit einen 20% Gutschein für eine bestellung ab 400,- haben.



Letztes Jahr ging das nicht…


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr ging das nicht…


Okay. Dann warte ich mal auf einen anderen Gutscheincode. Danke.


----------



## harni (11. Dezember 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Taugt das Radl was?
> Microshift, noch nie davon gehört. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Sehr einfache und mit 9-fach und 4-kant Kurbel und Schnellspanner Achsen nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäße Ausstattung. Bestimmt nen recht schweres Komplettrad. Da der Preis aber so gering ist daß du dafür sonst nicht mal nen Rahmen dafür bekommst eventuell ne Überlegung wert, wenn einem bewusst ist daß man da über kurz oder lang viele Komponenten ersetzt....


----------



## Sandheide (11. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr ging das nicht…


Haste zufällig nachgefragt warum das net geht? Ist ja eigentlich ein Zahlungsmittell und damit frei einsetzbar.


----------



## Flo7 (11. Dezember 2022)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Haste zufällig nachgefragt warum das net geht? Ist ja eigentlich ein Zahlungsmittell und damit frei einsetzbar.



Hier die Antwort damals!



> Ich habe das jetzt auch mal Mit den Kollegen aus der IT besprochen und leider können wir Geldwertgutscheine nur bis 200€ zusammenführen. Alles darüber lässt das System automatisch nicht zu. 🙁


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Dezember 2022)

harni schrieb:


> Sehr einfache und mit 9-fach und 4-kant Kurbel und Schnellspanner Achsen nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäße Ausstattung. Bestimmt nen recht schweres Komplettrad. Da der Preis aber so gering ist daß du dafür sonst nicht mal nen Rahmen dafür bekommst eventuell ne Überlegung wert, wenn einem bewusst ist daß man da über kurz oder lang viele Komponenten ersetzt....


Ja das war auch schon mein Gedanke. 
Rahmen/Gabel als Basis nehmen. 
Aber dann muss man bestimmt nochmal rund 1000€ investieren um ein gescheites Radl zu haben. Dann doch lieber irgendwo ein Angebot nehmen wo es halbwegs passt und man Ggf nur eine Komponente tauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (11. Dezember 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ja das war auch schon mein Gedanke.
> Rahmen/Gabel als Basis nehmen.
> Aber dann muss man bestimmt nochmal rund 1000€ investieren um ein gescheites Radl zu haben. Dann doch lieber irgendwo ein Angebot nehmen wo es halbwegs passt und man Ggf nur eine Komponente tauscht.


Zum testen reicht es bestimmt. Meine Frau fährt ein günstiges Cube Nuroad mit einfacher Tiagraausstattung und ist damit sehr glücklich. 
Beim Marin hast du zumindest einen schönen Stahlrahmen, falls du nach einer gewissen Zeit etwas tunen möchtest. 
Ein guter LRS macht da oft schon viel aus.


----------



## Waldschleicher (11. Dezember 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Zum testen reicht es bestimmt. Meine Frau fährt ein günstiges Cube Nuroad mit einfacher Tiagraausstattung und ist damit sehr glücklich.
> Beim Marin hast du zumindest einen schönen Stahlrahmen, falls du nach einer gewissen Zeit etwas tunen möchtest.
> Ein guter LRS macht da oft schon viel aus.


Der Rahmen ist vermutlich bleischwer, die Anbauteile unterste Schublade. Wozu sollte man sich so ein Teil ans Bein binden...?
Als Rad für den Arbeitsweg, Einkauf vielleicht okay. Die UVP ist ein Witz.


----------



## Spassvogel (11. Dezember 2022)

Hat von denen, die das Nicasio Plus bei Fahrrad.de bestellt haben, jemand die korrekte Rahmengröße erhalten? 

Ich habe anstelle des 54er Rahmen den 52er erhalten und es scheint, als sei das nicht nur mir so ergangen...
BG


----------



## simonda (11. Dezember 2022)

War bei mir genauso. 54 bestellt, 52 bekommen.


----------



## Spassvogel (11. Dezember 2022)

simonda schrieb:


> War bei mir genauso. 54 bestellt, 52 bekommen.


Die Säcke...


----------



## Spassvogel (11. Dezember 2022)

simonda schrieb:


> War bei mir genauso. 54 bestellt, 52 bekommen.


Hast du den gegen den Richtigen umtauschen können?


----------



## dinooo (11. Dezember 2022)

Was macht man damit. Naja schauen ob gravel einem taugt zb. Weg geht das Rad immer ohne großen Verlust.
Andere stehen auf Stahl und brauchen nen Daily bike und haben hochregale mit teilen.

Aber, ist sowieso schon wieder weg 😂😜


----------



## isartrails (12. Dezember 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Taugt das Radl was?


Kommt drauf an, was man erwartet. Günstiger wirst du ein komplett ausgestattetes Stahl-Gravelbike kaum bekommen. Allerdings auch nicht schlechter ausgestattet. Und der Rahmen gewinnt auch keinen Schönheitspreis.


----------



## simonda (12. Dezember 2022)

Spassvogel schrieb:


> Hast du den gegen den Richtigen umtauschen können?


Leider nein, weil sie anscheinend keine mehr auf Lager hatten. Ich habe aber jetzt nochmals mein Glück probiert. Let`s see.
(Ich bin genau zwischen 54 und 56 und habe dieses Mal 56cm bestellt, vllt kappt ja das)

Das zu kleine habe ich vorerst behalten - für den Preis ist das echt fantastisch und irgendjemand meiner Freunde wird sicher viel Spass daran haben. Ich habe nur eine kleine Vorplatzrunde auf dem 52er gedreht - wenn es mir passen würde, dann wäre ich echt begeistert.
Ich muss zugeben: die Vorderbremse würde ich gegen eine hydraulische wechseln (falls ich noch den passenden Rahmen bekomme). Ansonsten glaube ich, dass ich damit ähnlich viel Spass haben kann wie mit meinem bisherigen Rad (das 20x so viel gekostet hat), und mir zeitgleich weniger Sorgen mache wenn ich es irgendwo unbeaufsichtigt abstelle. Ist was ganz anderes, aber Spass & Preis sind nicht immer proportional


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. Dezember 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> Ist das auch was für Carbonrahmen oder sollte ich mich da nach etwas anderem umsehen?
> 
> Kann es leider nicht gut einschätzen, wie anfällig Carbon ist, weil das Rad neu ist..


Kommt auch auf den Rahmen und die Tätigkeit an. Mein Santa Cruz Nomad 3 "klemme" ich am Oberrohr, wenn keine besonders großen Kräfte walten. Die Klemmung würde ich auch nur so fest anziehen wie nötig.
Wenn die Fasern knacken, dann wieder etwas lockern.  <- edit


----------



## DaMoasta (13. Dezember 2022)

Hat eigentlich jemand zufällig einen Gutschein VK-frei bei BC?  😇 
Brauche ein Kleinteil, was es nur dort gibt...


----------



## Montigomo (13. Dezember 2022)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Hier für 86,99 - falls ich mich nicht täusche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch bei Amazon



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08B2W2QBH/


----------



## Montigomo (13. Dezember 2022)

DaMoasta schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand zufällig einen Gutschein VK-frei bei BC?  😇
> Brauche ein Kleinteil, was es nur dort gibt...



Frag hier nach






						Suche/Biete Gutscheine
					

Damit der Schnäppchenjägerthread nicht immer mit den Gutscheinanfragen/-angeboten überschwemmt wird wäre es super wenn Anfragen/Angebote hier eingestellt werden.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## xlacherx (13. Dezember 2022)

Marsberg schrieb:


> Cornelius verteilt Weihnachtsgeschenke! Intend Grace Enduro Vorbauten zu stark reduzierten Preisen. Wird als B Ware verkauft, da leichte Kratzer vorhanden sind. Nur solange der Vorrat reicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke... du hast mich grad 100€ ärmer gemacht 😂


----------



## Marsberg (13. Dezember 2022)

Gerngeschehen 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsberg (13. Dezember 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Danke... du hast mich grad 100€ ärmer gemacht 😂


Gerngeschehen 😉


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Dezember 2022)

Marsberg schrieb:


> Cornelius verteilt Weihnachtsgeschenke! Intend Grace Enduro Vorbauten zu stark reduzierten Preisen. Wird als B Ware verkauft, da leichte Kratzer vorhanden sind. Nur solange der Vorrat reicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich wüsste dass ich da einen Oneup Carbon Lenker mit 35 Rise problemos eingefädelt bekommen würde, würde ich zu schlagen.


----------



## tg33 (14. Dezember 2022)

Bin ich der Einzige, der denkt, dass ein 100€ 2. Wahl Vorbau kein Schnäppchen ist? Was ist denn an dem so gut? Und warum hat er so harte Kanten bzw. Grat wenn der so gut ist?


----------



## Remux (14. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste dass ich da einen Oneup Carbon Lenker mit 35 Rise problemos eingefädelt bekommen würde, würde ich zu schlagen.


Genau das funktioniert meines Wissens nicht. Steht auf der Produktseite auch, dort heißt es maximal 25mm Rise


----------



## hemorider (14. Dezember 2022)

Gehts bei Lenkern nicht wieder Richtung 25,4? Die passen dann auch besser durch


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Dezember 2022)

Oneup Lenker funktioniert ohne Probleme einzufädeln.

Edit: Zumindest beim Grace FR ist das so.


----------



## xlacherx (14. Dezember 2022)

tg33 schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der denkt, dass ein 100€ 2. Wahl Vorbau kein Schnäppchen ist? Was ist denn an dem so gut? Und warum hat er so harte Kanten bzw. Grat wenn der so gut ist?



Kommt halt drauf an, mit was man vergleicht. Ne trickstuff Bremse ist auch immer teurer als alles andere. Und im Vergleich zum regulären Preis is er doch günstiger.


----------



## Remux (14. Dezember 2022)

wobei man schon sagen muss, dass das Teil echt leicht ist. Ich war fast am Überlegen aber habe dann doch Schiss meinen Oneup mit 35mm Rise zu vermacken.


----------



## sr-34 (14. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> wobei man schon sagen muss, dass das Teil echt leicht ist. Ich war fast am Überlegen aber habe dann doch Schiss meinen Oneup mit 35mm Rise zu vermacken.


Kauf den BikeYoke, hab ich genau in der Kombi mit dem OneUp.


----------



## tg33 (14. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> wobei man schon sagen muss, dass das Teil echt leicht ist. Ich war fast am Überlegen aber habe dann doch Schiss meinen Oneup mit 35mm Rise zu vermacken.


Ja aber ich fang doch am Enduro o.Ä. nicht an am Vorbau 20g zu sparen. Ok, I´m out...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffin_ (14. Dezember 2022)

tg33 schrieb:


> bzw. Grat


Was denn fürn grat?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (14. Dezember 2022)

sr-34 schrieb:


> Kauf den BikeYoke, hab ich genau in der Kombi mit dem OneUp.


Danke für den Tipp. Gefällt mir persönlich auch optisch besser. Der wird es dann vermutlich in naher Zukunft werden.


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste dass ich da einen Oneup Carbon Lenker mit 35 Rise problemos eingefädelt bekommen würde, würde ich zu schlagen.


ist zwar der 77Desingz Vorbau. Aber ich finde das Video beschreibt das Problem sehr gut *



 *
Erklärt auch warum der 77Desingz Lenker mit 35mm Rise so gebaut ist wie er gebaut ist


----------



## Maffin_ (14. Dezember 2022)

Mit dem Bikeyoke ist 35mm rise oneup überhaupt kein Problem. Hab ich an 2 rädern.

Im vergleich zum Bikeyoke bleiben höchsten optische gründe ein 77-designes oder Intent vorbau zu kaufen. 

Die geschmiedete oberfläche ist gegenüber einer gefrästen technisch einfach im vorteil.


----------



## Scili (14. Dezember 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Im vergleich zum Bikeyoke bleiben höchsten optische gründe ein [...] Intent vorbau zu kaufen.


Und vielleicht der etwas andere Produktionsprozess.
Der Vorbau wird in nem Jutesäckchen ausgeliefert, in welchem er inhouse von Station zu Station transportiert und bearbeitet wurde. Lokale Produktion etc...


----------



## Remux (14. Dezember 2022)

Pky2101 schrieb:


> Bei Fahrrad.de gibts mit dem Code "XMAS" 20% auf ausgewählte Produkte.
> Die DVO Diamond 29" 160mm kostet so nur 570€!
> 
> 
> ...


Schau mal Beitrag #400


----------



## Pky2101 (14. Dezember 2022)

Ups!


----------



## Mav3982 (14. Dezember 2022)

Nach den 70% kommt mir alles andere bei Fahrrad.de irgendwie immer so teuer vor.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Dezember 2022)

Seit es den Bikeyoke Barkeeper gibt würde ich den dem Intend zwar auch vorziehen, aber auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: In den Grace FR lassen sich sowohl der OneUp-Lenker mit 35 mm Rise als auch ein Renthal mit 30 mm ohne Kratzer (auch ohne Tesa zu verwenden) einfädeln. Im Gegensatz zum 77designz soll man den Intend explizit aufspreizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (14. Dezember 2022)

Mav3982 schrieb:


> Nach den 70% kommt mir alles andere bei Fahrrad.de irgendwie immer so teuer vor.


Geht mir genauso 😂


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (14. Dezember 2022)

Tobionassis schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1563954.html
> 
> 
> 
> Trickstuff-Bremsen auf Lager!? Muss hier rein!


Für 1.100 € kaufen und für 1.600+ € weiterverscherbeln, dann wird's wirklich ein Schnäppchen.  

Hab gehört, dass sei der vorrangige Grund, ne TS-Bremse zu kaufen...


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. Dezember 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Für 1.100 € kaufen und für 1.600+ € weiterverscherbeln, dann wird's wirklich ein Schnäppchen.
> 
> Hab gehört, dass sei der vorrangige Grund, ne TS-Bremse zu kaufen...


Verstehe auch nicht warum die im Schnäppchenthread gelandet ist.

Würde eher hier passen






						Aktuelle Lieferzeiten für Trickstuff Bremsen
					

Hallo IBC,  Aufgrund der enormen Nachfrage beträgt die aktuelle Lieferzeit für unsere Bremsen 6 Monate. Das ist einerseits eine erfreuliche Auszeichnung für unsere Produkte, andererseits eine sehr lange Wartezeit für den Kunden, dem wir natürlich gerne so schnell wie möglich den Genuss seiner...



					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Pky2101 (14. Dezember 2022)

TS sind keine Bremsen, das sind reine spekulative Geldanlagen!


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Dezember 2022)

Pky2101 schrieb:


> TS sind keine Bremsen, das sind reine spekulative Geldanlagen!


Der BitCoin für BikerNerds..?


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. Dezember 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Der *Trick*Coin für BikerNerds..?


Hab’s korrigiert, du hast dich verschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (14. Dezember 2022)

Tobionassis schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p1563954.html
> 
> 
> 
> Trickstuff-Bremsen auf Lager!? Muss hier rein!





Pky2101 schrieb:


> TS sind keine Bremsen, das sind reine spekulative Geldanlagen!



Da werden dann wohl langsam die Reseller nervös 😂


----------



## Maffin_ (14. Dezember 2022)

Trickstuff scheint es langsam hin zu bekommen. Ich schätze die reseller bleiben bald auf ihren bremsen sitzen


----------



## sr-34 (14. Dezember 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Trickstuff scheint es langsam hin zu bekommen. Ich schätze die reseller bleiben bald auf ihren bremsen sitzen


Hoffentlich.


----------



## Enigma13 (14. Dezember 2022)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe - ich hab im Frühjahr eine Maxima bei R2 bestellt. Wieso darf Bike24 jetzt eine größere Menge ab Lager verscherbeln? Zählen die auch als Vorbesteller und haben sich vor >1 Jahr ihre Bremsen geordert? Ich würde erwarten, dass zuerst Endkunden bedient werden.


----------



## DJTornado (14. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Ich würde erwarten, dass zuerst Endkunden bedient werden.


Ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder? Welche Mengen hast du denn vor einem Jahr bestellt? Möge die (Markt)macht mit dir sein


----------



## Scili (14. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe - ich hab im Frühjahr eine Maxima bei R2 bestellt. Wieso darf Bike24 jetzt eine größere Menge ab Lager verscherbeln? Zählen die auch als Vorbesteller und haben sich vor >1 Jahr ihre Bremsen geordert? Ich würde erwarten, dass zuerst Endkunden bedient werden.


Herr Lohse, sind Sie es?


----------



## danimaniac (14. Dezember 2022)

bobons schrieb:


> Sehr leichter Alu-Gravel-LRS dank B-Ware-Hinterrad-Schnäppchen:
> 
> Boyd Cycling CCC 700C Gravel Disc​
> HR als B-Ware für 129 Euro mit 32 Speichen:
> ...


Hammer. als Lieferumfang unter dem B-Ware Hinterrad steht:



also, evtl. nachfragen bei Bestellung?


----------



## ekm (14. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hammer. als Lieferumfang unter dem B-Ware Hinterrad steht:
> Anhang anzeigen 1601775
> also, evtl. nachfragen bei Bestellung?


Im Datenblatt steht Hinterrrad, aber egal, sind jetzt eh alle weg..


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hammer. als Lieferumfang unter dem B-Ware Hinterrad steht:
> Anhang anzeigen 1601775
> also, evtl. nachfragen bei Bestellung?


Hab nachgefragt  
P.S. Ich hasse den Schnäppchenthread! 🙈


----------



## Enigma13 (14. Dezember 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder? Welche Mengen hast du denn vor einem Jahr bestellt? Möge die (Markt)macht mit dir sein


Was hat denn das mit Mengen zu tun? Und Marktmacht? Bei einem ständig ausverkauften Produkt? Das sich an eine sehr spezielle Zielgruppe richtet?  Ich würde jetzt auch nicht erwarten das im LIDL plötzlich RTX4090 Karten auf Palette liegen und auf Spontankäufer warten.

Glaube kaum, dass Trickstuff es nötig hat, Bremsen in größerem Umfang an Retailer zum Abverkauf bereitszustellen. Davon abgesehen, würde R2 ja auch darunter fallen und die haben ja offensichtlich noch Vorbestellungen offen. Deshalb war meine Frage durchaus ernst gemeint: Können sich Retailer in dieser Situation Bremsen vorbestellen um sie auf Lager zu legen?

Ich bin auch überhaupt nicht sauer, falls das so rüber kam. Das ist ein Luxusprodukt ohne das ich auch gut leben kann (oder zumindest noch eine ganze Weile länger^^) Ich wollte das nur nachvollziehen. Auch weil ich unsicher war, ob ich vielleicht nur keine bekomme weil ich noch zum alten Preis bestellt habe - oder beim falschen Retailer. Will halt nicht 2 Jahre warten und dann leer ausgehen weil ich die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkannt habe..

Eidt: Sorry ich bin eh im falschen Thread, ich dachte ich war noch im Trickstuff Lieferzeiten Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffin_ (14. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Was hat denn das mit Mengen zu tun? Und Marktmacht? Bei einem ständig ausverkauften Produkt? Das sich an eine sehr spezielle Zielgruppe richtet?  Ich würde jetzt auch nicht erwarten das im LIDL plötzlich RTX4090 Karten auf Pallette liegen und auf Spontankäufer warten.
> 
> Glaube kaum, dass Trickstuff es nötig hat, Bremsen in größerem Umfang an Retailer zum Abverkauf bereitszustellen. Davon abgesehen, würde R2 ja auch darunter fallen und die haben ja offensichtlich noch Vorbestellungen offen. Deshalb war meine Frage durchaus ernst gemeint: Können sich Retailer in dieser Situation Bremsen vorbestellen um sie auf Lager zu legen?
> 
> Ich bin auch überhaupt nicht sauer, falls das so rüber kam. Das ist ein Luxusprodukt ohne das ich auch gut leben kann (oder zumindest noch eine ganze Weile länger^^) Ich wollte das nur nachvollziehen. Auch weil ich unsicher war, ob ich vielleicht nur keine bekomme weil ich noch zum alten Preis bestellt habe oder beim falschen Retailer. Will halt nicht 2 Jahre warten weil ich die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkannt habe..


Die Erklärung ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach:

Nehmen wir an R2 und Bike24 bestellen jeweils 20 Bremsen bei Trickstuff. 
Dann werden irgendwann 20 bremsen an R2 geliefert und 20 an Bike24.

Bei R2 gehen alle an vorbesteller, weil vorbestellen möglich war, Bei bike24 hat niemand vorbestellt, also kommen alle als sofort verfügbar in den shop.


----------



## StelioKontos (14. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Was hat denn das mit Mengen zu tun? Und Marktmacht? Bei einem ständig ausverkauften Produkt? Das sich an eine sehr spezielle Zielgruppe richtet?  Ich würde jetzt auch nicht erwarten das im LIDL plötzlich RTX4090 Karten auf Pallette liegen und auf Spontankäufer warten.


Alternate, Mindfactory etc. machen es aber genau so. Genau wie Bik24 mit der Bremse.



Enigma13 schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, dass Trickstuff es nötig hat, Bremsen in größerem Umfang an Retailer zum Abverkauf bereitszustellen. Davon abgesehen, würde R2 ja auch darunter fallen und die haben ja offensichtlich noch Vorbestellungen offen. Deshalb war meine Frage durchaus ernst gemeint: Können sich Retailer in dieser Situation Bremsen vorbestellen um sie auf Lager zu legen?


R2 wird nicht extra für dich eine einzelne Bremse bestellen. Die haben auch einfach einige bei Trickstuff bestellt und direkt an dich verkauft. Bike24 wartet mit dem Verkaufen einfach bis die Bremsen auch bei ihnen angekommen sind.


----------



## Enigma13 (14. Dezember 2022)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Die Erklärung ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach:
> 
> Nehmen wir an R2 und Bike24 bestellen jeweils 20 Bremsen bei Trickstuff.
> Dann werden irgendwann 20 bremsen an R2 geliefert und 20 an Bike24.
> ...


Macht Sinn. Ich hab ja keine Ahnung von den Vertriebsstrukturen dahinter. Irgendwie dachte ich bei dem Preis und dem Manufakturgedanken, dass da jede einzelne Order an Trickstuff weitergeleitet und dann bearbeitet wird - sozusagen als verlängerter Webshop, da Trickstuff ja grad keinen hat. Das Bremsen zu dem Preis einfach als Bulk geordert werden, hatte in meiner naiven Vorstellungswelt keinen Platz


----------



## bernhard_s (14. Dezember 2022)

BontragerTom schrieb:


> Eher was für die Graveler hier, aber ich teile es trotzdem mal..
> Castelli Alpha ROS 2 Jacke für 105 Euro bei Fahrrad.de
> 
> Aktuell in blau und schwarz in allen Größen für 131€ abzgl. -20% extra "XMAS" = 105.-
> ...


Vielen Dank für den Tipp.... 👍

Ich hatte die schon zuhause, krankheitsbedingt noch ungetragen und einschl. 10%-Komoot-Rabatt für 161,99 Euro.

Leider war die blaue in L ausverkauft als ich deinen Beitrag erstmals gesehen hatte.

Es hat sich gelohnt jetzt jeden Tag mal rein zu schauen und eben war eine blaue in Gr. L wieder verfügbar.

Bestellt für 99,52 Euro und somit 62,47 Euro gespart.

By the way, die Jacke ist klasse. Mit dem ebenfalls erworbenen Aclima DoubleWool Polo Zip Shirt (für 117 Euro gekauft) dürfte das auch bei Minusgraden ausreichend warm sein.


----------



## isartrails (14. Dezember 2022)

tg33 schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der denkt, dass ein 100€ 2. Wahl Vorbau kein Schnäppchen ist?


Bist du nicht.
Bei folgendem Satz ...


Marsberg schrieb:


> ... Vorbauten zu stark reduzierten Preisen...


...juckte es mich in den Fingern, zu antworten: "Kann die stark reduzierte Preise nirgends finden! Hastemalnlink?"


----------



## mzonq (14. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Wird deswegen grad oft rausgeworfen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wusste gar nicht, dass die mal zu Shimano gehört haben.
Sehr zu empfehlen sind auch die Filme von denen:
Bsp.:





Habe die mal angesprochen, ob man diese bei uns im Kino zeigen kann (bei uns gab es mal eine Schwerpunktreihe bzgl. radfahren, Umwelt, Outdoor und dem ganzen Umfeld ...) und dann kam Corona.
Die waren da sehr offen und umgänglich....schon schön wenn man bei einer Firma arbeitet, mit der man sich identifizieren kann (manchmal kann ich das, manchmal gar nicht). Mal schauen was die Zukunft für PI bringt.


----------



## Remux (14. Dezember 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Liteville 301CE Pro Two | Modell 2022 in XL für 6799€ statt 8499€​RockShox Pike Ultimate RC2 DebonAir+ Boost 29" Federgabel schwarz und silber Modell 2023 für 719€​


Da isser wieder der Mr. Komking   

Pike Ultimate ist bei Bike24 40€ billiger: https://www.bike24.de/p1642465.html...serToken=c7bf4eb9-6877-4bad-840b-ceb346df7200


----------



## Babaj (14. Dezember 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Auch bei Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das bei Amazon tatsächlich das Schaltwerk?
In der Beschreibung steht was von Trigger.
Nicht dass man dann nen GX Trigger zugesendet bekommt.


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. Dezember 2022)

Der Beschreibung nach sollte es ein Schaltwerk sein. Da direkt von Amazon verkauft, ist das Risiko eh überschaubar (selbst wenn ein Trigger kommt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babaj (14. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Der Beschreibung nach sollte es ein Schaltwerk sein. Da direkt von Amazon verkauft, ist das Risiko eh überschaubar (selbst wenn ein Trigger kommt).


Na dann schaun mer ma ☺️


----------



## demlak (14. Dezember 2022)

Bestell doch einfach bei BD und ärger dich nicht..


----------



## Marsberg (14. Dezember 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bist du nicht.
> Bei folgendem Satz ...
> 
> ...juckte es mich in den Fingern, zu antworten: "Kann die stark reduzierte Preise nirgends finden! Hastemalnlink?"


Im Verhältnis zum Neupreis ist es deutlich günstiger. Aber im Verhältnis zu anderen Vorbauten immer noch nicht. Der Barkeeper kostet immernoch weniger. Naja, ist halt Intend.


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hammer. als Lieferumfang unter dem B-Ware Hinterrad steht:
> Anhang anzeigen 1601775
> also, evtl. nachfragen bei Bestellung?


Gerade kam die Versandbestätigung und Rechnung:




Passt also anschließend. Bin mal gespannt wie diese "B-Ware" für den Preis so aussieht. UVP liegt bei  $412.50 nur fürs Hinterrad 😅


----------



## danimaniac (14. Dezember 2022)

Auch geil!
32 Speichern hinten, 24 vorne...
28/24 kenn ich ja...


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Auch geil!
> 32 Speichern hinten, 24 vorne...
> 28/24 kenn ich ja...


Wegens die schweren Graveltransportlasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (14. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Auch geil!
> 32 Speichern hinten, 24 vorne...
> 28/24 kenn ich ja...


Den Einsatzzweck kennt doch jeder: dicken Popo und beide Arme amputiert. Klassiker.


----------



## DerHackbart (14. Dezember 2022)

Nd-60 schrieb:


> Wegens die schweren Graveltransportlasten


----------



## Scili (14. Dezember 2022)

Marsberg schrieb:


> Im Verhältnis zum Neupreis ist es deutlich günstiger. Aber im Verhältnis zu anderen Vorbauten immer noch nicht. Der Barkeeper kostet immernoch weniger. Naja, ist halt Intend.


Ach Leutö...
Können wir uns mal einigen, wann das lokal produzierte und binnenmarktfördernde und ein Plus zu unserem Wohlstand beitragende Teil trotz höheren Preises gelobt wird und der Preis ok ist?
Oder geht das nicht?

Ich lasse mir jeden Vergleich bei ähnlichen Produktionsbedingungen gefallen.

Aber hier ists irgendwie grad unfair 
Nix gegen die tolle Schmiede BikeYoke


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Dezember 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> 
> Etwa bei KomKing?






Komm schon, der hatte halt überall in den anderen Shops nur Pech, deswegen schaut er nur noch bei komking und deswegen fallen ihm logischerweise nur da die Schnapper auf!






						Versender - momentane Lieferprobleme, wer kann's noch am besten?
					

Schrecklich, wisst ihr. Ganz ehrlich, und der Kundenservice ist mittlerweile auch Katastrophe bei denen. Weiß nicht, ob ich das Paket jemals noch bekommen  … kann ich so nicht bestätigen, weiß dass deren Kundenservice wohl aus gegebenem Anlass häufiger im HO arbeitet. Möglich /oder bei mir dass...




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Dazu ist er scheinbar Zahnarzt und hat einen gewissen Anspruch, verständlicher Weise ...







						Kauferfahrungen bei Komking.de
					

Hallo zusammen,   ich würde mir gerne ein neues Bike kaufen. Bei Komking.de kann ich mir das Bike direkt so konfigurieren wie ich es mir wünsche.   Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher mit der Internetseite und daher wollte ich fragen, ob schon irgendjemand Kauferfahrungen bei KomKing.de gemacht...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## HabeDEhre (14. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Auch geil!
> 32 Speichern hinten, 24 vorne...
> 28/24 kenn ich ja...


Joar, war halt nur so verbügbar 😅 aber:


Nd-60 schrieb:


> Wegens die schweren Graveltransportlasten


Passt das schon wenn mit Gepäckträger beim Pendeln 😉


----------



## Marsberg (14. Dezember 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Ach Leutö...
> Können wir uns mal einigen, wann das lokal produzierte und binnenmarktfördernde und ein Plus zu unserem Wohlstand beitragende Teil trotz höheren Preises gelobt wird und der Preis ok ist?
> Oder geht das nicht?
> 
> ...


Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung🙌


----------



## JohnnyRider (14. Dezember 2022)

MarmeladenFOCUS schrieb:


> Butcher und bunte Schuhe auf der Specialized Homepage mit gutem Rabatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat noch jemand bestellt und keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten? Geld wurde abgebucht, leider kein PayPal verwendet, sondern Kreditkarte


----------



## Ozii (14. Dezember 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand bestellt und keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten? Geld wurde abgebucht, leider kein PayPal verwendet, sondern Kreditkarte


Kreditkarten Anbieter anrufen und rückbuchen, hast 30 Tage Zeit.


----------



## harni (14. Dezember 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand bestellt und keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten? Geld wurde abgebucht, leider kein PayPal verwendet, sondern Kreditkarte


Spam Ordner gecheckt? Keine Panik. War ja nicht irgend nen unbekannter Shop..


----------



## Scili (14. Dezember 2022)

Seh ich auch so.
Ruf doch ma an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babaj (15. Dezember 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Bestell doch einfach bei BD und ärger dich nicht..


Alles Top. Es ist tatsächlich das Schaltwerk. 👍


----------



## nosaint77 (15. Dezember 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand bestellt und keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten? Geld wurde abgebucht, leider kein PayPal verwendet, sondern Kreditkarte



Der Speci Onlineshop ist ziemlich speziell. Bei mir hat er bei der Hausnummer gemeckert, musste dann zum örtlichen Specihändler schicken lassen. Retoure über den gleichen Umweg. Mails, Abbuchungen und Erstattungen liefen nie in logischer Reihenfolge ab. Selbst das der Spediteur beim Händler mein Paket wieder holt, wurde mir im Verteiler mitgeteilt. Und der Speci-Händler hat auch angerufen, ob alles bestens wäre... was ein aufgeblasener Bürokratismus!


----------



## juchemanno92 (15. Dezember 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Gerade kam die Versandbestätigung und Rechnung:
> Anhang anzeigen 1602053
> Passt also anschließend. Bin mal gespannt wie diese "B-Ware" für den Preis so aussieht. UVP liegt bei  $412.50 nur fürs Hinterrad 😅



Preis ist gut, regulär habe ich den LRS im August für 349 bei b24 gekauft. Allerdings war die Aufbauqualität unterirdisch, HR hatte 2 komplett lose Speichen, vielleicht schaust Du vor der Nutzung  mal nach und widmest ihnen ein wenig Zuwendung. Ich habe beide nachzentriert und die Speichenspannung kontrolliert, weil ich dachte ich brauch sie gleich, ansonsten hätte ich auch mal retouniert...

Sie hängen übrigens immer noch im Keller, weil dann das Bombora lieferbar war und der vorgesehene Rahmen noch immer auf einen Aufbau wartet, soviel dazu.


----------



## SuperSpeed (15. Dezember 2022)

Wie lange ist der *dangerholm10 *Gutschein bei *r2 *gültig


----------



## Buberino (15. Dezember 2022)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Wie lange ist der *dangerholm10 *Gutschein bei *r2 *gültig



Bis zum 18.12.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (15. Dezember 2022)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Der Speci Onlineshop ist ziemlich speziell. Bei mir hat er bei der Hausnummer gemeckert, musste dann zum örtlichen Specihändler schicken lassen. Retoure über den gleichen Umweg. Mails, Abbuchungen und Erstattungen liefen nie in logischer Reihenfolge ab. Selbst das der Spediteur beim Händler mein Paket wieder holt, wurde mir im Verteiler mitgeteilt. Und der Speci-Händler hat auch angerufen, ob alles bestens wäre... was ein aufgeblasener Bürokratismus!



Das ist S-Works alda, ja nicht meckern!


----------



## Ozii (15. Dezember 2022)

Buberino schrieb:


> Bis zum 18.12.


Uuuh, cool, erstmal ne neue SRAM X01 Kassette für 300€ bestellt. Meine Firma übernimmt auch noch 270€ als Gesundheitsmaßnahme 😬


----------



## Buberino (15. Dezember 2022)

Und Shimano-Komplettgruppen sind auf einmal auch wieder lieferbar. Ist ja wie Weihnachten


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. Dezember 2022)

Ozii schrieb:


> Uuuh, cool, erstmal ne neue SRAM X01 Kassette für 300€ bestellt. Meine Firma übernimmt auch noch 270€ als Gesundheitsmaßnahme 😬


300€? Wie viel Rabatt gibt es da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentZero0 (15. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> 300€? Wie viel Rabatt gibt es da?


Die Gx 10-50 gibt's für 110 und die X01 10-50 für 247.
Bin auch am Überlegen, könnte ne neue Kassette gebrauchen


----------



## Buberino (15. Dezember 2022)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> 300€? Wie viel Rabatt gibt es da?





HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Mit dangerholm10 10% auf das gesamte Sortiment bei r2.


----------



## Pedaldancer (15. Dezember 2022)

War mein Gedanke auch


----------



## Joehigashi80 (15. Dezember 2022)

War nicht im Thread nebenan, deshalb hab ich so doof gefragt.


----------



## Ozii (15. Dezember 2022)

Hab die X01 mit 10-52 geholt, mit Versand 298€, Firma übernimmt 270€, zahle also 30€ effektiv


----------



## Enigma13 (15. Dezember 2022)

GX AXS upgrade Kit ist eh grad im Angebot- dann noch 10%...356€ ist schon nen echt attraktiver Preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (15. Dezember 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Ach Leutö...
> Können wir uns mal einigen, wann das lokal produzierte und binnenmarktfördernde und ein Plus zu unserem Wohlstand beitragende Teil trotz höheren Preises gelobt wird und der Preis ok ist?
> Oder geht das nicht?
> 
> ...


Um die Diskussion nochmals aufflammen zu lassen, aber einem wichtigen Detail wurde mmn nicht genügend Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet und das könnte selbst die schärfsten Kritiker zum Umdenken bewegen:

Es ist ein Pfannenwender mit dabei!!!


----------



## der-gute (15. Dezember 2022)

Gehts nur mir so, oder führen die Links
auch bei anderen ins Leere?



philfei schrieb:


> Schöner Schnapper auf BC Secret Deals:
> 
> *Endura Hummvee II Hose für 29,99 EUR*
> 
> ...


----------



## Arthur27 (15. Dezember 2022)

Vermutlich hat philfei sie direkt aus dem Secret Deals verlinkt.

Geh über diesen Link und gib den Code 1556 ein:








						Secret_Deals | bike-components
					

Sichere Dir die Secret_Deals so lange sie verfügbar sind. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## basti2022 (15. Dezember 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gehts nur mir so, oder führen die Links
> auch bei anderen ins Leere?


Geht auch bei mir nicht…


----------



## basti2022 (15. Dezember 2022)

Arthur27 schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat philfei sie direkt aus dem Secret Deals verlinkt.
> 
> Geh über diesen Link und gib den Code 1556 ein:
> 
> ...


Hiermit gehts


----------



## Nordmanntanne (16. Dezember 2022)

basti2022 schrieb:


> Hiermit gehts


Ich hab die Hummvee 2 jetzt gekauft. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt kann ich bestätigen ... Die ist ja Mal mega👍🏻


----------



## paulipan (16. Dezember 2022)

Hi zusammen.
Interesse mich für den Slowbuild newmen Performance 30 Laufradsatz mit den dt 370 Naben. 
Kann jemand was zur Freilauflautstärke sagen? 
Preislich finde ich den LRS ziemlich fair. Oder gibt's bessere Alternativen?


----------



## Remux (16. Dezember 2022)

Die 370er sind eher unauffällig. Klar kannste Fett rausmachen, einen Krach wie Hope oder i9 werden die aber nie machen. 

Bei Slowbuild musst halt wissen was du kaufst bzw auf was du dich einlässt. Nachzentrieren sollte einen nicht abschrecken. Dann ist aber das Preis-Leistungsverhätlnis top.


----------



## Homer4 (16. Dezember 2022)

Die i9 mit etwas Fett sind aber alles andere als laut


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Dezember 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen.
> Interesse mich für den Slowbuild newmen Performance 30 Laufradsatz mit den dt 370 Naben.
> Kann jemand was zur Freilauflautstärke sagen?
> Preislich finde ich den LRS ziemlich fair. Oder gibt's bessere Alternativen?


Kommt drauf an ob 18T oder 36T Ratchet dabei sind. Die 36er sind etwas lauter, aber nicht wirklich sehr laut. Kommt drauf an wie viel Fett drin ist. Meine neuen Laufräder mit der 350 (aktuellste Version) und 36T sind noch bissl leise, die über 2 Jahre gefahrenen 350er (alte Version) mit 36T sind deutlich lauter. 

Für mich kamen die 370 nicht in Frage, wegen CL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowforfun (16. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Die i9 mit etwas Fett sind aber alles andere als laut


Im Video wird das dargestellt bezüglich Fett/Öl>leise/laut. Nur zur Info.


----------



## Mischpoke (16. Dezember 2022)

Die DT370 von Slowbuild kommt mit 36T. CL muss man wollen. Genauso die Zuverlässigkeit a) des Produkts und b) des Bestellprozesses. Heißt mit schwankender Aufbauqualität und einem Lieferverzug sollte man leben können.


----------



## Pead (16. Dezember 2022)

fahrrad.de hat angefangen die Bestellungen vom Outlet-Sale zu stornieren. Nach mehr als einem Monat. Damit werden es keine Swamperos für 12 € und auch keine 8er Ketten für 4 €. War wohl zu günstig. 😩


----------



## xlacherx (16. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Die 370er sind eher unauffällig. Klar kannste Fett rausmachen, einen Krach wie Hope oder i9 werden die aber nie machen.
> 
> Bei Slowbuild musst halt wissen was du kaufst bzw auf was du dich einlässt. Nachzentrieren sollte einen nicht abschrecken. Dann ist aber das Preis-Leistungsverhätlnis top.


Die 370er haben doch noch die sperrklinken. Ratchet gibts doch erst ab der 350er 🤔


----------



## Flo7 (16. Dezember 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Die 370er haben doch noch die sperrklinken. Ratchet gibts doch erst ab der 350er 🤔



Die neuen 370er haben schon ratchet.


----------



## Remux (16. Dezember 2022)

soweit ich das verstehe sind die neuen 370er gleich den alten 350er. Slowbuild verbaut auch direkt 36er Zahnscheiben.


----------



## xlacherx (16. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> soweit ich das verstehe sind die neuen 370er gleich den alten 350er. Slowbuild verbaut auch direkt 36er Zahnscheiben.


Ah okay, das kann natürlich sein. Die neuen 350er sehn auch stark nach den "alten" 240er aus   aber egal welche DT Nabe - sind alle gut


----------



## harni (16. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> soweit ich das verstehe sind die neuen 370er gleich den alten 350er. Slowbuild verbaut auch direkt 36er Zahnscheiben.


In den 370 mit Ratchet LN ist ein Freilauf, der nicht mit den anderen Ratchet Freiläufen kompatibel ist, da die Position der Dichtung wie bei den Klinkenfreiläufen am Kassettenkörper ist. Trotzdem besser als der bisherige 3 Pawl Sperrklinken Freilauf...


----------



## MAX01 (18. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen.
Hat heute schon jmd einen BC Gutschein für die Versandkosten erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (18. Dezember 2022)

Da ist der Dangerholm-Rabatt aber schon eingepreist 

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Kette-XX1-X01-11-fach-PC-XX1-118-Glieder 42,50€

Edit: damit war gemeint, dass der Preis so hoch ist, dass man Rabatt braucht um ihn auf eine erträgliche Höhe zu senken


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Da ist der Dangerholm-Rabatt aber schon eingepreist
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Kette-XX1-X01-11-fach-PC-XX1-118-Glieder 42,50€


Nö im Warenkorb wird der Rabatt abgezogen:


----------



## StelioKontos (18. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Da ist der Dangerholm-Rabatt aber schon eingepreist
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Kette-XX1-X01-11-fach-PC-XX1-118-Glieder 42,50€


Ist auch mit Gutschein kein guter Preis:


			https://www.bike24.de/p142494.html


----------



## Joehigashi80 (18. Dezember 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Ist auch mit Gutschein kein guter Preis:
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p142494.html


Ja ich weiß. 

Lohnt sich nur bei der GX AXS z.B.


----------



## Remux (19. Dezember 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> XT Upgrade Kit für 293,99 mit dem Code XMAS19


Wenn man da die Einzelpreise addiert ist das auch nicht wirklich teurer oder ?


----------



## Homer4 (19. Dezember 2022)

Der Preis ist lächerlich hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (19. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist lächerlich hoch


Du hast sicher ein besseres Angebot?!

Das Angebot ist super zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt.

Ich habe meine Teile über längere Zeit mühsam und mit Rabatten in Shops gekauft und komme auf einen fast identischen Preis.


----------



## Remux (19. Dezember 2022)

Is halt eher wieder so n Verfügbarkeitsthema: https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Deore-XT-Upgrade-Kit-M8100-1x12-fach-Kassette-10-51-Zaehne

Bis auf die Kassette bekommt man aber alles problemlos.


----------



## Hille2001 (19. Dezember 2022)

Was ist daran jetzt so lächerlich hoch im Preis?
Das Probike kostet 4€ weniger und ist verfügbar.

Vielleicht versteh ich es ja nur nicht.


----------



## Homer4 (19. Dezember 2022)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Das Angebot ist super zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt.


0 ich bin im schnäppchenforum nicht im verfügbarkeitsforum.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Dezember 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> XT Upgrade Kit für 293,99 mit dem Code XMAS19


wofür kann denn der XMAS19 noch genutzt werden?


----------



## Remux (19. Dezember 2022)

Für nichts. Ist der Adventskalender


----------



## Hille2001 (19. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> 0 ich bin im schnäppchenforum nicht im verfügbarkeitsforum.


ja wo bleibt denn der Kassenschlager? Nicht groß labern ,auch mal liefern
sonst geh ins RCZ Forum das ist speziell für Unverfügbarkeiten gemacht.


----------



## davez (19. Dezember 2022)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> ja wo bleibt denn der Kassenschlager? Nicht groß labern ,auch mal liefern
> sonst geh ins RCZ Forum das ist speziell für Unverfügbarkeiten gemacht.


Nix gegen RCZ, von denen habe ich in den letzten 12 Monaten mega Schnäppchen bekommen und das beste ist, es fühlt sich immer an wie Weihnachten - weil man die Bestellung schon wieder vergessen hatte  🤣


----------



## simonda (19. Dezember 2022)

Spassvogel schrieb:


> Hat von denen, die das Nicasio Plus bei Fahrrad.de bestellt haben, jemand die korrekte Rahmengröße erhalten?
> 
> Ich habe anstelle des 54er Rahmen den 52er erhalten und es scheint, als sei das nicht nur mir so ergangen...
> BG


Beim zweiten Bestell-Versuch habe ich einen 56er bestellt und 54 bekommen - der passt mir eigentlich, nur leider ist dieses Mal eine Delle im Sattelrohr, sodass die Sattelstütze nicht richtig reingeht. So richtig eine Glückssträhne drin in diesen Nicasios


----------



## Spassvogel (19. Dezember 2022)

simonda schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Bestell-Versuch habe ich einen 56er bestellt und 54 bekommen - der passt mir eigentlich, nur leider ist dieses Mal eine Delle im Sattelrohr, sodass die Sattelstütze nicht richtig reingeht. So richtig eine Glückssträhne drin in diesen Nicasios



Ich habe heute mit Fahrrad.de zu dem Sachverhalt gesprochen und die zeigen sich sehr uneinsichtig und wenig kundenfreundlich - soll heißen, die gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsrechte scheinen eher als eine Art nicht bindende Empfehlung verstanden zu werden. Macht nicht unbedingt Lust auf mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Dezember 2022)

Spassvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit Fahrrad.de zu dem Sachverhalt gesprochen und die zeigen sich sehr uneinsichtig und wenig kundenfreundlich - soll heißen, die gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsrechte scheinen eher als eine Art nicht bindende Empfehlung verstanden zu werden. Macht nicht unbedingt Lust auf mehr...


Ohne Anwalt zu sein- das fällt doch unter Vertragserfüllung, zu deren Einhaltung der Händler nach Annahme des Vertrages verpflichtet ist.
Aber tröste dich, auch bspw. bei Amazon, früher mal ein Vorbild an Kundenservice, läuft das mittlerweile so. Man könnte das rechtlich klären, aber wer macht das schon?


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Dezember 2022)

Hab ich bisher noch bei keinem Händler so erlebt, gerade nicht bei Amazon. Der Service dort "war" für mich super & er "ist" für mich weiterhin super.
Je nach Macke & Größe des Artikels macht eine Minderung auch mal Sinn, bei so einem Fehler wie oben macht halt nur Tausch Sinn. Blöd, wenn dann der Artikel z.B. ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Spassvogel (19. Dezember 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ohne Anwalt zu sein- das fällt doch unter Vertragserfüllung, zu deren Einhaltung der Händler nach Annahme des Vertrages verpflichtet ist.
> Aber tröste dich, auch bspw. bei Amazon, früher mal ein Vorbild an Kundenservice, läuft das mittlerweile so. Man könnte das rechtlich klären, aber wer macht das schon?


Ja, ich habe da auch eine andere Auffassung zu als Fahrrad.de - gar nicht nur rechtlich, sondern auch nach ganz allgemeinen Verhaltensmaßstäben. Es sind scheinbar bei allen Marin Nicasio+ Bestellungen aus dem Sale falsche Rahmengrößen geliefert worden und für  Fahrrad.de ist es wohl die Lösung, die Räder zurückschicken zu lassen und anschließend nochmals zu verkaufen, anstelle der Vornahme des geschuldeten Austauschs. Das ist unterste Service-Kanone und hat Potential für eine Class Action.


----------



## Homer4 (19. Dezember 2022)

Spassvogel schrieb:


> Class Action.


was bedeutet das ?


----------



## Spassvogel (19. Dezember 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> was bedeutet das ?


Sammelklage


----------



## nosaint77 (19. Dezember 2022)




----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Dezember 2022)

Spaßvogel 🙂


----------



## davez (20. Dezember 2022)

Spassvogel schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe da auch eine andere Auffassung zu als Fahrrad.de - gar nicht nur rechtlich, sondern auch nach ganz allgemeinen Verhaltensmaßstäben. Es sind scheinbar bei allen Marin Nicasio+ Bestellungen aus dem Sale falsche Rahmengrößen geliefert worden und für  Fahrrad.de ist es wohl die Lösung, die Räder zurückschicken zu lassen und anschließend nochmals zu verkaufen, anstelle der Vornahme des geschuldeten Austauschs. Das ist unterste Service-Kanone und hat Potential für eine Class Action.


Viel Erfolg für die Suche nach einem Anwalt, der für eine Handvoll Kunden eine Sammelklage anstreben soll 😂
Zuviel Anwaltsserien auf Netflix geschaut 🤣


----------



## DaMoasta (20. Dezember 2022)

Klingt ja nicht so toll, wie die sich da verhalten.


Spassvogel schrieb:


> Sammelklage


gibt's aber in Deutschland in der Form nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (20. Dezember 2022)

DaMoasta schrieb:


> ....wie die sich da verhalten.





Ich präferiere die Möglichkeit 1,2 oder 4


----------



## Spassvogel (20. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg für die Suche nach einem Anwalt, der für eine Handvoll Kunden eine Sammelklage anstreben soll 😂
> Zuviel Anwaltsserien auf Netflix geschaut 🤣


Danke, die Suche war bereits erfolgreich - ein Blick in den Spiegel hatte gereicht 

Mal im Ernst, ich finde es auch nicht sinnvoll, bei jeder vermurksten Lieferung gleich die Rechtskeule zu schwingen. Der Service der Händler wird aber auch nicht besser, wenn man jede Kröte einfach runterschluckt und im Falle von Fahrrad.de ist das schon 'ne ziemliche Kröte.


----------



## hemorider (20. Dezember 2022)

Makler, Anwälte usw. sind jetzt nicht so die Berufsgruppen welchen ich sonderlich gern unterstütze. Aber meiner Fahhrad.de XTR Kurbel, mein erstes und einziges richtiges Schnäppchen, trauere ich noch immer nach . Keine Ahnung was mit dem Laden los war. Im Zeitalter der Raumfahrt darf das in diesem Umfang ja eigentlich nicht passieren. Aber gut….


----------



## cbtp (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab da beim Sale auch zwei beschädigte Artikel bekommen. Rückmeldung hat ewig gedauert, Retourscheine waren nicht dabei, dafür waren sie umso aktiver mit dem Versenden des Newsletters. Eventuell warens einfach selbst für fahrrad.de/bikester zu viele Bestellungen, die durch den 70%-Sale gekommen sind... 

Aber ist so halt auch schwierig die Retourfristen einzuhalten, wenn sie es wirklich streng handhaben...


----------



## Remux (20. Dezember 2022)

Denke die wurden da mit der Zeit von Bestellungen überrollt. Zu Beginn mit den 50% habe ich diverse Teile zwei Tage später erhalten. Bei den 70% hats dann schon mehrere Tage gedauert bis überhaupt versendet wurde. 

Insgesamt wurde aber die Qualität nach meinem Eindruck deutlich schlechter als das Outsourcing der Lagerhaltung umgesetzt wurde. Seitdem hatte ich schon zwei Stornos wegen Fehlbeständen und sinnfrei viele Pakete für eine Bestellung mit Lieferung aus verschiedenen Lägern.


----------



## Sebinski (20. Dezember 2022)

Hab mal wieder meine alten Jus Unterlagen bemüht, bezieht sich aufs österreichische ABGB (in D ist aber meist die Rechtslage ähnlich). Für die Richtigkeit kann ich nicht garantieren, lässt sich alles im ABGB nachlesen- 

Die falsche Rahmengröße stellt einen Sachmangel dar, der bereits zum Zeitpunkt der Übergabe bestand. Bei beweglichen Sachen gilt eine Gewährleistungsfrist von 2 Jahren. 

Gewährleistungsbehelfe gem. §932 ABGB:

*Primär Verbesserung (Nachbesserung, Nachtrag) oder Austausch*: Wahlrecht bei Übernehmer, aber Einwand des Übergebers [Verweis auf anderen primären Behelf bei Unverhältnismäßigkeit gegenüber gewählten primären Behelf]

*Sekundär Preisminderung oder Wandlung*; Wahlrecht bei Übernehmer, aber keine Wandlung bei geringfügigem Mangel

Voraussetzung für sekundäre GEW-Behelfe:
— Unmöglichkeit von Verbesserung und Austausch
— unverhältnismäßig hoher Aufwand der primären GEW-Behelfe für den Übergeber 
— Verweigerung der Verbesserung/des Austauschs
— Verzug mit der Verbesserung/dem Austausch
— erhebliche Unannehmlichkeiten für den Übernehmer
— Unzumutbarkeit aus triftigem, beim Übergeber liegendem Grund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (20. Dezember 2022)

Is eh alles wurscht.. weil es erst relevant wird, wenns vor Gericht kommt...


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. Dezember 2022)

Man liest ja im Internet meist nur die Beschwerden wenn was schief läuft... Bei meinen vielen Bestellungen der letzten Wochen bei Fahrrad.de hat beispielsweise nie was gefehlt und alles war ganz. Retouren wurden zügig bearbeitet und das Geld zurückgezahlt.   
Wenn jetzt wie hier der vermeintliche "Superschnapper" falsch oder defekt geliefert wurde is es halt einfach Pech. Zurückschicken und Geld zurück. Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch gelesen und das ist nicht möglich?!
Glaub ich kaum.


----------



## demlak (20. Dezember 2022)

Es geht ja nicht darum, dass mal was schief läuft.. passiert halt..
Sondern darum, wie der Anbieter damit umgeht, wenn auf seiner Seite was schief läuft..


----------



## seblubb (20. Dezember 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Man liest ja im Internet meist nur die Beschwerden wenn was schief läuft... Bei meinen vielen Bestellungen der letzten Wochen bei Fahrrad.de hat beispielsweise nie was gefehlt und alles war ganz. Retouren wurden zügig bearbeitet und das Geld zurückgezahlt.
> Wenn jetzt wie hier der vermeintliche "Superschnapper" falsch oder defekt geliefert wurde is es halt einfach Pech. Zurückschicken und Geld zurück. Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch gelesen und das ist nicht möglich?!
> Glaub ich kaum.


Aha. Wie viel bekommst du von fahrrad.de für die Propaganda? 🧐


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. Dezember 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, dass mal was schief läuft.. passiert halt..
> Sondern darum, wie der Anbieter damit umgeht, wenn auf seiner Seite was schief läuft..


Schon klar. Nur *muss* der Verkäufer Ausbessern oder Austauschen, oder kann er auch einfach das Geld zurückzahlen? Bin kein Jurist, mir auch egal. Bei ner lebensunwichtigen Sache wie Fahrrädern/-teilen würd ich jedenfalls kein Fass aufmachen, darum gehts mir. 
Mir is der Laden auch nicht sympatisch, aber wenn die solche Rabatte raushauen, dann schlag ich halt zu. Jedenfalls hat mich Fahrrad.de in den letzten Wochen dazu gebracht, mein Konsumverhalten mal zu Überdenken. Danke an dieser Stelle


----------



## hemorider (20. Dezember 2022)

Blasphemie​


----------



## ehrles8 (20. Dezember 2022)

Wenn es intern bei Fahrrad.de keinen Prozess für eine Nachlieferung gibt, dann kann euch der Service-Mitarbeiter auch nichts anbieten. Zurücknehmen und Kohle zurück, das war's wohl.

Wäre zwar ein Armutszeugnis aber anders kann ich mir das aus Service-Sicht nicht erklären.
Für jeden Fall wird in der Regel ein Ticket angelegt und das beste was dem Mitarbeiter passieren kann ist ein zufriedener Kunde und ein geschlossenes Ticket. 😁


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Dezember 2022)

Das gibt es mittlerweile gefühlt bei sehr vielen Firmen so. Merkt man halt erst, wenn man ein Schnäppchen gekauft hat 
Es gibt keine Nachlieferung oder Ausbesserung, sondern nur Zurückschicken & Kohle zurück.


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. Dezember 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Aha. Wie viel bekommst du von fahrrad.de für die Propaganda? 🧐


Die schicken mir kostenlos ein unbeschädigtes Marin Nicasio+ in Rahmengröße 56 haben sie gesagt


----------



## seblubb (20. Dezember 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> in Rahmengröße 56


ist dir das nciht drei Nummern zu klein? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (20. Dezember 2022)

Spassvogel schrieb:


> Danke, die Suche war bereits erfolgreich - ein Blick in den Spiegel hatte gereicht
> 
> Mal im Ernst, ich finde es auch nicht sinnvoll, bei jeder vermurksten Lieferung gleich die Rechtskeule zu schwingen. Der Service der Händler wird aber auch nicht besser, wenn man jede Kröte einfach runterschluckt und im Falle von Fahrrad.de ist das schon 'ne ziemliche Kröte.


Welchen Stundensatz nimmst Du kalkulatorisch für Deinen eigenen Fall? Das fällt unter Liebhaberei, oder? 😉😂


----------



## isartrails (20. Dezember 2022)

Da hatte ich wohl Glück. Im schwarzen Novemberrausch alle möglichen unnötigen Sachen bei fahrrad.de bestellt und auch geliefert bekommen. Dann festgestellt, dass ich das allermeiste trotz der unverschämt günstigen Salepreise gar nicht brauche und einen Teil wieder zurückgeschickt.
Wurde auch alles erstattet.
Das heißt, jetzt, wo ihr das sagt, sollte ich vielleicht mal die Rückzahlungen checken...


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Dezember 2022)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hab ich bisher noch bei keinem Händler so erlebt, gerade nicht bei Amazon. Der Service dort "war" für mich super & er "ist" für mich weiterhin super.


Doch, das geht schon lange bergab- die Größe am Markt machts möglich. 
Bsp: TV im Angebot bestellt, falsche Größe und falsches (billigeres) Modell geliefert. Reaktion Kundendienst sinngemäß "Pech gehabt, retournieren, wird erstattet". Der Wunsch nach Vertragserfüllung wird mit hohlen Phrasen abgewimmelt. 
Das Problem in dem Fall ist dann ja immer, man bekommt das Geld zurück, müsste aber (zu einem oft viel höheren Preis) neu bestellen.


----------



## DJTornado (20. Dezember 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Aha. Wie viel bekommst du von fahrrad.de für die Propaganda? 🧐


Why? Habe diverse Bestellungen mit 50 und 70% gemacht, einige Retouren, etwas Chaos aber alles sauber gelaufen. Darf man also wohl nicht mehr posten


----------



## HabeDEhre (20. Dezember 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Why? Habe diverse Bestellungen mit 50 und 70% gemacht, einige Retouren, etwas Chaos aber alles sauber gelaufen. Darf man also wohl nicht mehr posten


----------



## seblubb (20. Dezember 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Why? Habe diverse Bestellungen mit 50 und 70% gemacht, einige Retouren, etwas Chaos aber alles sauber gelaufen. Darf man also wohl nicht mehr posten


ich hab deinen Beitrag gemeldet. So was lasse ich mir ja nicht bieten 🥸


----------



## Pedaldancer (20. Dezember 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Why? Habe diverse Bestellungen mit 50 und 70% gemacht, einige Retouren, etwas Chaos aber alles sauber gelaufen. Darf man also wohl nicht mehr posten


🤷🏻‍♀️ meine schräge Rücksendung ist auch noch gut ausgegangen. Fällt mir gerade ein.


----------



## cbtp (20. Dezember 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> lebensunwichtigen Sache wie Fahrrädern/-teilen


UNwichtig??? Fahrradteile? Nochdazu zum Schnäppchenpreis?! 
Ab ins E-Bike Forum mit dir


----------



## Remux (20. Dezember 2022)

Da gibts schon Leute die sich Reserve axs schaltwerke mit in den Urlaub nehmen   

Edit: hat mir ein Freund erzählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (21. Dezember 2022)

Bei dem Focus Radl bekommt man noch richtig Metall fürs Geld. Die sparen nicht an der Materialmenge.


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Dezember 2022)

Bei der letzten Brügelmann bestellung wieder doppelt gespart   
erst mit Code bestellen und dann die Klamotten wieder zurücksenden 

Hab mal wieder festgestellt, dass Kleidung im Netz kaufen überhaupt nicht mein Fall ist.


Und ernsthaft: Bike Shorts ohne nutzbare Hosentaschen? Wer kommt auf so eine Idee?


----------



## davez (21. Dezember 2022)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Und ernsthaft: Bike Shorts ohne nutzbare Hosentaschen? Wer kommt auf so eine Idee?


Wer steckt sich beim Biken was in die Hosentaschen?    Das scheuert auf Dauer oder bei schweren oder kantigen Gegenständen tut es im Zweifelsfalle weh. Und wenn man mal stürzt...

Ich stelle mir so ein Minitool in der Hosentasche beim Biken vor 🙈

Ahh, OK. Jetzt verstehe ich. Die SM Szene als Zielkunden 🤣 Klar, auch da gibt es Biker


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Dezember 2022)

Hab eigentlich immer was drin. Handy oder mp3 Player, Inbus tool für Dämpferanpassung, Geld für die Eisdiele   

Immer an den Rucksack ist nervig find ich.


----------



## Babaj (21. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ahh, OK. Jetzt verstehe ich. Die SM Szene als Zielkunden 🤣 Klar, auch da gibt es Biker


Danke jetzt habe ich Kopfkino, mit Chaps only auf'n Ratt über den Trail bügeln 🤣


----------



## aibeekey (21. Dezember 2022)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> mp3 Player


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMoasta (21. Dezember 2022)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Und ernsthaft: Bike Shorts ohne nutzbare Hosentaschen? Wer kommt auf so eine Idee?


Seh ich genauso.#
Hab meist ein Taschentuch und das Handy drin, nervt mich auch, dass Taschen zur Zeit irgendiwe "out" sind.


----------



## silent2608 (21. Dezember 2022)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> mp3 Player


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Dezember 2022)

Meine letzte fahrrad.de-Bestellung führte dazu, dass ich ein Paket erhalten habe, in dem der bestellte Reifen war, aber ansonsten nur Kram, den ich nicht bestellt hatte.

10 Minuten später kam der Postbote zurück und brachte noch ein Paket mit identischer Sendungsnummer, das genau meine bestellten Teile - einschließlich des Reifens - enthielt.

Für das Zusenden der Rücksendemarke nach meinem Hinweis via E-Mail haben sie ein paar Tage gebraucht. Jetzt kam noch ne Standardmail, in dem die Erstattung angekündigt wurde. Mal regelmäßig schauen, nicht dass die mir noch jemand anderes Kaufpreis auszahlen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Dezember 2022)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Seit es den Bikeyoke Barkeeper gibt würde ich den dem Intend zwar auch vorziehen, aber auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: In den Grace FR lassen sich sowohl der OneUp-Lenker mit 35 mm Rise als auch ein Renthal mit 30 mm ohne Kratzer (auch ohne Tesa zu verwenden) einfädeln. Im Gegensatz zum 77designz soll man den Intend explizit aufspreizen.


Mal ne Anschlussfrage: Hast Du die ab hier beschriebenen Probleme mit sich zusammenschiebendem Vorbau und daraufhin einsetzendem Steuersatzspiel trotz korrekten Anzugsmoments nicht?






						Intend Grace XC Lefty
					

Der extra tiefe 3er inbus (5mm tief anstatt oft nur 2 bis 2,5) nudelt genau nie aus, das kannst du anknallen wie du willst  Etwas OT aber ich frage trotzdem. Nimmst du gehärtete Schrauben? Ich hatte neulich nämlich für Bremsscheiben welche mit kleinem und sehr tiefen inbus. Lange vor erreichen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## robzo (21. Dezember 2022)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich immer was drin. Handy oder mp3 Player, Inbus tool für Dämpferanpassung, Geld für die Eisdiele
> 
> Immer an den Rucksack ist nervig find ich.


Ich hatte das Handy auch oft aus Bequemlichkeit und für den schnellen Zugriff in der Hosentasche.
Bei meiner letzten Wurzellandung im Sommer war das Handy danach ungewollt "curved". Ein teurer Spaß.

Seitdem habe ich das Ding in einer Tasche am Rucksack-Riemen.
Immer griffbereit, stört nicht und zusätzlich geschützt. Viel besser als in der Hosentasche.



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08PVSG39W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Scili (21. Dezember 2022)

Kleine Rahmentasche. Platz für Multitool, Riegel und Handy.
Ist für mich aktuell die beste Lösung.

Das, was in meine Hosentaschen kommt ist Bikepark- Karte links und EC Karte rechts.


----------



## Pintie (21. Dezember 2022)

@Geisterfahrer  kein Thema mit dem teuren Tool. 
Das China Ding hat übrigens auch Stahlachse. Hab das schon für Lager verwendet die komplett fest waren. Schaut trotzdem noch aus wie neu. Selbst das eloxal ist gut.

Ist ja auch nicht viel dabei das her zu stellen. 

Grundlegend bin ich bei gutem WErkzeug das auch lange hält voll bei dir. 

Bei Lagern schaffen es leider nur sehr wenige Hersteller sich auf wenige Lagergrößen zu beschränken. Und die größe die man braucht hat man dann genau nicht da. Deshalb find ich so ein universalset gut.
(und ja eine größe fehlt mir trotzdem  )


----------



## cbtp (21. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Wer steckt sich beim Biken was in die Hosentaschen?    Das scheuert auf Dauer oder bei schweren oder kantigen Gegenständen tut es im Zweifelsfalle weh. Und wenn man mal stürzt...
> 
> Ich stelle mir so ein Minitool in der Hosentasche beim Biken vor 🙈
> 
> Ahh, OK. Jetzt verstehe ich. Die SM Szene als Zielkunden 🤣 Klar, auch da gibt es Biker



Also vor allem bei kürzeren Touren und Hometrails hab ich das Multitool eigentlich fast immer in der Hosentasche. Vor allem wenn die Sattelstütze nicht funktioniert. Ebenso das Handy – ich bin aber auch IPhone 5 Nutzer, wo das finanzielle Risiko bei einem Sturz überschau ist


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Dezember 2022)

Pintie schrieb:


> kein Thema mit dem teuren Tool.
> Das China Ding hat übrigens auch Stahlachse. Hab das schon für Lager verwendet die komplett fest waren. Schaut trotzdem noch aus wie neu. Selbst das eloxal ist gut.


Ah super Hinweis, das hatte ich der Beschreibung falsch entnommen!
Da stand nur Alu, und da die Farbgebung einheitlich ist, ging ich davon aus, dass es insgesamt aus Alu und eloxiert ist.
Egal, zu spät! 

Nochmal geschaut: Jetzt sind wir im richtigen Thread!


----------



## demlak (21. Dezember 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Wer steckt sich beim Biken was in die Hosentaschen?    Das scheuert auf Dauer...


mit der richtigen Hose scheuert da gar nichts.. die Seitentaschen müssen halt so gebaut sein, dass sie quasi an der Seite runter gehen, wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt..

RaceFace Ambush Shorts.. beste ever! Leider eingestellt worden..

Ich liebe die so sehr, dass ich nach dem Einstellen der Serie viel zu viel Zeit in die Recherche gesteckt habe und nach vielen vielen Monaten Suche in einem kleinen Restpostenladen in den USA für viel zu viel Geld nochmal eine gekauft habe.. 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. Dezember 2022)

...welche Grösse brauchst Du denn?


----------



## demlak (21. Dezember 2022)

Moi? Bei der Ambush shorts ist es XL

Ich hab letztes Jahr zwei gekauft .. ist jetzt erst mal nicht sooo dringend =)


----------



## rush_dc (21. Dezember 2022)

Hose ohne Tasche ist komplett sinnlos. Handy, liftkarte, ich hab nicht immer einen Rucksack dabei. Werkzeug usw. ist bei mir im Unterrohr.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (21. Dezember 2022)

Kennt jemand die Scott Endurance Shorts?
Dort gehen die Taschen nach hinten. Sehr befremdlich und für mich sinnfrei 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Martina H. (21. Dezember 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Moi? Bei der Ambush shorts ist es XL
> 
> Ich hab letztes Jahr zwei gekauft .. ist jetzt erst mal nicht sooo dringend =)


...dann passt es eh  nicht - habe ein oder 2 in S über. Die Dinger sind echt klasse


----------



## demlak (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin nur in der Höhe S.. in der Breite XL.. aka: Fett


----------



## Martina H. (21. Dezember 2022)




----------



## wirme (21. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Da gibts schon Leute die sich Reserve axs schaltwerke mit in den Urlaub nehmen
> 
> Edit: hat mir ein Freund erzählt


Hier wird nicht gepetzt ;-)


----------



## kordesh (21. Dezember 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Den gleichen Koffer gibts für noch weniger Geld beim China-Ali. Funktioniert absolut ausreichend gut, wenn man es eh nur ab und an braucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pintie schrieb:


> @Geisterfahrer  kein Thema mit dem teuren Tool.
> Das China Ding hat übrigens auch Stahlachse. Hab das schon für Lager verwendet die komplett fest waren. Schaut trotzdem noch aus wie neu. Selbst das eloxal ist gut.
> 
> Ist ja auch nicht viel dabei das her zu stellen.
> ...



Der Koffer ist für alle Lager am Rad geeignet, richtig? Also ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich fürn Pressfitlager plötzlich doch größere Teller oder ne längere Stahlachse brauche und damit nur die Hinterbaulager ein- und auspressen kann??

Apropos: auspressen? Wie gehtn das? Kann’s mir gerade nicht vorstellen, wie man mir dem Tool Lager auspresst  🤔 🧐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (21. Dezember 2022)

Auspressen funktioniert damit nicht. Beim Auspressen ist das Lager danach aber sowieso kaputt, also entweder mit Hammer und Durchschlag austreiben oder mit stabilen Unterlegscheiben/Gewindestange/Stecknüssen und Muttern rausziehen. So hab ich bisher auch eingepresst, ist aber ne recht wackelige Angelegenheit... Hab mir jetzt deswegen auch mal das Set im Karton für ~28€ geordert - im Koffer kostets gleich 40€


----------



## Pintie (21. Dezember 2022)

viele Lager bekommt man mit sowas ganz gut raus:


			https://www.amazon.de/FreeTec-Innenlager-Grundloch-Lagerabzieher-Gleithammer/dp/B078F6VHNC/ref=sr_1_15?crid=MNU97NFBNNEW&keywords=lager+auszieher&qid=1671639939&sprefix=lager+%2Caps%2C127&sr=8-15
		


Wenn man so eine arme Sau ist und pressfitlager hat: der Durchmesser ist natürlich nicht dabei. 
Da habe ich mir mit gewindestange muttern und Teilen aus dem 3d drucker geholfen.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Dezember 2022)

Nordmanntanne schrieb:


> Ich hab die Hummvee 2 jetzt gekauft. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt kann ich bestätigen ... Die ist ja Mal mega👍🏻


So gehen die Meinungen auseinander.
Die unbequemste Hose, die ich je anhatte.
Kein Stretch, klebt auf der Haut wenn man schwitzt und der Schnitt ist sehr bescheiden.
IdR passen mir alle Hosen gut.
Zum Glück hab ich noch ein paar andere 😅
War ein teurer Putzlappen 😂 🤷‍♀️


----------



## kordesh (21. Dezember 2022)

Muehi schrieb:


> Auspressen funktioniert damit nicht. Beim Auspressen ist das Lager danach aber sowieso kaputt, also entweder mit Hammer und Durchschlag austreiben oder mit stabilen Unterlegscheiben/Gewindestange/Stecknüssen und Muttern rausziehen. So hab ich bisher auch eingepresst, ist aber ne recht wackelige Angelegenheit... Hab mir jetzt deswegen auch mal das Set im Karton für ~28€ geordert - im Koffer kostets gleich 40€



Ok. Hab’s mir fast gedacht. Hatte irgendwie was von Auspressen mit dem Tool gelesen. Aber ok. Dann Klopp ich dir weiterhin aus.
Hab mir jetzt auch mal son Ding bestellt. Hat bei mir ohne Koffer aber irgendwie 38€ gekostet, mir dann 44€. Dann hab ich mit Koffer gekauft. 



Pintie schrieb:


> viele Lager bekommt man mit sowas ganz gut raus:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/FreeTec-Innenlager-Grundloch-Lagerabzieher-Gleithammer/dp/B078F6VHNC/ref=sr_1_15?crid=MNU97NFBNNEW&keywords=lager+auszieher&qid=1671639939&sprefix=lager+%2Caps%2C127&sr=8-15
> ...



Das ist mir zu teuer. Ich mach das per Hammer und Schraubenzieher weiter


----------



## goldencore (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe für mein Rad das hier bestellt.








						Bearing Pullers and Presses for Bicycles - BearingProTools.com
					

BearingProTools make no fuss bike tools for the home cycle mechanic. We design and make a wide range of blind bearing pullers, presses and other tools for mountain bike and road bike hubs, wheels, bottom bracket and frame pivots. We offer fast and free shipping in the UK and internationally.



					www.bearingprotools.com
				




Auch nicht perfekt, aber gut und ich fand es noch bezahlbar.


----------



## Nordmanntanne (21. Dezember 2022)

damage0099 schrieb:


> So gehen die Meinungen auseinander.
> Die unbequemste Hose, die ich je anhatte.
> Kein Stretch, klebt auf der Haut wenn man schwitzt und der Schnitt ist sehr bescheiden.
> IdR passen mir alle Hosen gut.
> ...


Ich habe sie als dritte Schicht bei minus 5 Grad getragen. War top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (22. Dezember 2022)

Nordmanntanne schrieb:


> Ich habe sie als dritte Schicht bei minus 5 Grad getragen. War top.


😳
Fahre meine etwas wärmere Vaude bis -5 als einzige Schicht.
Allerdings mit Knieschoner.


----------



## Enigma13 (22. Dezember 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Der Koffer ist für alle Lager am Rad geeignet, richtig? Also ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich fürn Pressfitlager plötzlich doch größere Teller oder ne längere Stahlachse brauche und damit nur die Hinterbaulager ein- und auspressen kann??


Fürs DUB Pressfit hats leider genau gefehlt -.- Das ist so ein beknacktes Sondermaß, dass auch bei den meisten dedizierten Innelager-Pressensets nicht dabei ist. Da sollte man explizit drauf achten. Hab mir dann beholfen, indem ich die größten Scheiben etwas runtergeschliffen habe. Wenn man die Kleineren nimmt, verkantet man leider schnell und das Lager treibt schräg ein weil der Adapter zuviel Spiel hat. Hab ich leidvoll erfahren müssen und hoffe, dass die Lageraufnahme im Rahmen dabei keinen langfristigen Schaden genommen hat 

Ich hab jetzt das hier im Zulauf:


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07TSHNBV2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		

Da ist auch der 30mm DUB Drift dabei. Auspressschalen zum entfernen sind auch enthalten. Auf Gefummel hab ich bei Pressfit echt keinen Bock mehr. (Auf Pressfit selbst aber auch nicht...ich verstehe jetzt, warum das alle hassen!)

Edit: Durch den Beitrag hier hab ich nochmal genauer geschaut...es gibt die Angabe 30mm und 29mm bei DUB Pressfit tools...das von mir gepostete hat 30mm. Ich befürchte aber, es sind 29mm und das Ding passt jetzt auch wieder nicht _kotz_

Edit2: Es sind definitv 29mm.


			https://r2-bike.com/KOGEL-BEARINGS-Bottom-Bracket-Tool-Drift-Set-SRAM-DUB
		

sind die passenden Adapter.


----------



## davez (22. Dezember 2022)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 😳
> Fahre meine etwas wärmere Vaude bis -5 als einzige Schicht.
> Allerdings mit Knieschoner.


Anfänger, ich fahre bei -10 oberkörperfrei und ohne Hose 😉😂


----------



## krusti (22. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Fürs DUB Pressfit hats leider genau gefehlt -.- Das ist so ein beknacktes Sondermaß, dass auch bei den meisten dedizierten Innelager-Pressensets nicht dabei ist. Da sollte man explizit drauf achten. Hab mir dann beholfen, indem ich die größten Scheiben etwas runtergeschliffen habe. Wenn man die Kleineren nimmt, verkantet man leider schnell und das Lager treibt schräg ein weil der Adapter zuviel Spiel hat. Hab ich leidvoll erfahren müssen und hoffe, dass die Lageraufnahme im Rahmen dabei keinen langfristigen Schaden genommen hat
> 
> Ich hab jetzt das hier im Zulauf:
> 
> ...


Beinhaltet das o.g. Tool aus dem Amazon Link auch Module für BB71 Lager? 
Die Möglichkeit des ein- und auspressen fände ich schon super.


----------



## steve73 (22. Dezember 2022)

Habe keinen besseren Thread gefunden.
Falls noch einer einen LRS sucht...........für 7.000€
LIGHTWEIGHT Laufradsatz 28" Obermayer EVO Disc | Clincher | SCHWARZ ED


----------



## Enigma13 (22. Dezember 2022)

krusti schrieb:


> Beinhaltet das o.g. Tool aus dem Amazon Link auch Module für BB71 Lager?
> Die Möglichkeit des ein- und auspressen fände ich schon super.


In der Artikelbeschreibung werden nur BB86 / BB30 / BB91 / BB92 / PF30 explizit erwähnt. Für BB71 habe ich auf die schnelle über google überhaupt kein passendes Werkzeug/Innendurchmesser gefunden oO Was haben denn die Schalen da für einen Innendurchmesser?

Edit: Pinkbike sei dank...BB71 entspricht BB92. Das von mir verlinkte Tool passt also!


----------



## flowforfun (22. Dezember 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> Habe keinen besseren Thread gefunden.
> Falls noch einer einen LRS sucht...........für 7.000€
> LIGHTWEIGHT Laufradsatz 28" Obermayer EVO Disc | Clincher | SCHWARZ ED


Sind ja Reifenheber mit dabei, von daher der Preis gerechtfertigt....
Ah und eine Umhängetasche!


----------



## Nordmanntanne (22. Dezember 2022)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Dezember 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Handy auch oft aus Bequemlichkeit und für den schnellen Zugriff in der Hosentasche.
> Bei meiner letzten Wurzellandung im Sommer war das Handy danach ungewollt "curved". Ein teurer Spaß.
> 
> Seitdem habe ich das Ding in einer Tasche am Rucksack-Riemen.
> Immer griffbereit, stört nicht und zusätzlich geschützt. Viel besser als in der Hosentasche.


Klingt gut.


Scili schrieb:


> Kleine Rahmentasche. Platz für Multitool, Riegel und Handy.
> Ist für mich aktuell die beste Lösung.



Für ne (Rahmen)Tasche am MTB bin ich (noch) zu eitel   . Am Stadtrad allerdings beste! Endlich nicht mehr dran denken Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch und Minitool in die richtige Tasche einzupacken. 


demlak schrieb:


> Ich liebe die so sehr, dass ich nach dem Einstellen der Serie viel zu viel Zeit in die Recherche gesteckt habe und nach vielen vielen Monaten Suche in einem kleinen Restpostenladen in den USA für viel zu viel Geld nochmal eine gekauft habe.. 🤪


Kann ich voll verstehen. Hab auch noch ne geflickte Hose von der ich mich nicht so Recht trennen mag, weil ich noch keinen würdigen Nachfolger gefunden hab. 


Zum Mp3 Player: 
Yo, vielleicht bin ich alt. Aber es ist manchmal  sehr angenehm digital reduziert unterwegs zu sein. Noch dazu ist es ein kleines Gerät


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Dezember 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hatte dort bestellt und die Hose wurde am 26.11. verschickt, doch seit 29.11. Customer cleared in Amsterdam passiert nix mehr mit dem Paket...ist dies normal an Versanddauer von chainreaction.??





TearZz schrieb:


> Habe POC Helm am 29.11. bestellt, 30.11. kam Versandbenachrichtigung. Angekommen am 9.12. Es liegt auch nichts an CRC sondern eher am Versanddienstleister der dann an der Grenze wohl zu Hermes wechselt z.b.. "Customer cleared in Amsterdam" war bei mir auch ein paar Tage. Da kann es wohl dann schonmal ein paar Tage dauern seitdem es keine EU mehr ist. Denke wenn du noch ein paar Tage Geduld hast sollte das passen.


nach weiteren 2 Wochen liegt es immer noch in Amsterdam...schalte jetzt PayPal ein und will mein geld zurüeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (23. Dezember 2022)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Sram XG-1275 10-52T für 111€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht wundern sofern die ohne OVP kommt, da OEM aus einem Buildkit demontiert.

Macht die Kassette dadurch natürlich nicht schlechter.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Dezember 2022)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> 25 % bei Alpensattel mit DANKE25


Ernsthaft? Jetzt kommt hier auch die (Facebook)werbung für diesen Sattel? Vielleicht am Hollandrad gut aber doch nicht am MTB. Das Ding würde ich mir nicht für umsonst an das Rad schrauben. 🤢


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (23. Dezember 2022)

Das ist wirklich ein Witz, für die überteuerten 10€ Sättel aus China reichen 25% nicht.
Normal hängt sowas bei Aldi oder beim Obi.


----------



## bobons (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich frage mich eher, ob die sich nicht für "Familienunternehmen" schämen: https://www.northdata.de/Shop+Force+UG,+Michelstadt/Amtsgericht+Darmstadt+HRB+102303 

Ok, wenn die Frau die Steuer macht, warum nicht. 



Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> für die überteuerten 10€ Sättel aus China


 
Volltreffer: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000...pvid=20221223002446184864348344050005178236_3


----------



## Rumpelchen (23. Dezember 2022)

Mein letztes Schnäppchen von Tillit Bike. Hoffe ich darf hier auch ein E Bike zeigen. 🚲


----------



## Pedaldancer (23. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein Witz, für die überteuerten 10€ Sättel aus China reichen 25% nicht.
> Normal hängt sowas bei Aldi oder beim Obi.


Es gibt ja gute Sättel aus China.. Aber der sieht defintiv aus als ob man damit Schmerzen kriegt. 

"Familienunternehmen" für den Import von billigem Kram und um ein vielfaches weiterverhökern ist echt frech. Da gibt's aber einige, die exakt das gleiche machen. Immer wenn alle Artikel in einem Shop super toll im Sale sind und alles "Premium" oder so heißt. 

Und:
Was bringt eigentlich der Reflektor da vorne am Sattel?


----------



## Enigma13 (23. Dezember 2022)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Mein letztes Schnäppchen von Tillit Bike. Hoffe ich darf hier auch ein E Bike zeigen. 🚲
> Anhang anzeigen 1606583


Freut mich, dass die Angebote nicht alle sofort im Bikemarkt landen wie das hier:






						Specialized Stumpjumper EVO Comp Carbon S3 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Specialized Stumpjumper EVO Comp Carbon S3, Hey.  Biete euch hier eins der Besten AM/EN Bikes auf dem Markt an.  Ich bekomme es selbst erst die Tage. Habe es selbst zu einem guten Preis ge…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Der hatte auch noch 2 andere Sachen aus dem Adventskalender abgegriffen und direkt vertickt..

Ich hab da auch 2 echte Schnapper gemacht und mich wirklich gefreut. Viel Spass mit dem Hobel!


----------



## palatinmartin (23. Dezember 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Jetzt kommt hier auch die (Facebook)werbung für diesen Sattel? Vielleicht am Hollandrad gut aber doch nicht am MTB. Das Ding würde ich mir nicht für umsonst an das Rad schrauben. 🤢





HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Jetzt kommt hier auch die (Facebook)werbung für diesen Sattel? Vielleicht am Hollandrad gut aber doch nicht am MTB. Das Ding würde ich mir nicht für umsonst an das Rad schrauben. 🤢


Kann zum Sattel nichts sagen. Ist aber auch nicht deren einziges Produkt. Hab dort die Winterhandschuhe bestellt, die find ich ganz in Ordnung. Wasserdicht und warm, aber gerade erst bekommen, daher noch keine Langzeiterfahrung.


----------



## ehrles8 (23. Dezember 2022)

Damit ein normaler Sattel *380* Gramm schwer wird, muss man sich schon richtig Mühe geben. Das sind die allergünstigsten Aliexpress-Produkte.
Ich dachte immer der Selle Italia Model X auf den günstigen Canyons ist mit 300 Gramm die Obergrenze.

Wenn man schon in China günstig einkauft, sollte man vielleicht noch sein eigenes Logo draufdrucken lassen.

150€ UVP? Verarsche nenn ich das. 🤣
X-Tiger oder Rockbros habe ich mir früher immer bei Aliexpress bestellt, recht brauchbar und günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (23. Dezember 2022)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Hab dort die Winterhandschuhe bestellt, die find ich ganz in Ordnung. Wasserdicht und warm, aber gerade erst bekommen, daher noch keine Langzeiterfahrung.


Da würde ich jetzt nicht darauf setzen, dass die PFC-frei sind. Oder überhaupt schadstoffrei. Sind auch nur 6 Euro-Handschuhe von Ali: https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/4000365727380.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.438a47aazInqvK&browser_id=4083ea99f7854ef9998559857d16d904&aff_trace_key=9f368ef6391644bab275175e43da3e60-1670751706872-02853-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=vhazges4rjkcav6g1853ff1208419573ea13807766&gclid=&[email protected][email protected]!12000028063608180!sea&curPageLogUid=WigOhy5gwnWO&algo_pvid=32cc7fdf-da56-40bb-a257-ee6aa650ebbc

Da würde ich nicht drin schwitzen wollen.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Dezember 2022)

bobons schrieb:


> Da würde ich jetzt nicht darauf setzen, dass die PFC-frei sind. Oder überhaupt schadstoffrei. Sind auch nur 6 Euro-Handschuhe von Ali: https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/4000365727380.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.438a47aazInqvK&browser_id=4083ea99f7854ef9998559857d16d904&aff_trace_key=9f368ef6391644bab275175e43da3e60-1670751706872-02853-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=vhazges4rjkcav6g1853ff1208419573ea13807766&gclid=&[email protected][email protected]ecd92!12000028063608180!sea&curPageLogUid=WigOhy5gwnWO&algo_pvid=32cc7fdf-da56-40bb-a257-ee6aa650ebbc
> 
> Da würde ich nicht drin schwitzen wollen.


Wieso? Ist doch Baumwolle


----------



## Flo7 (23. Dezember 2022)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Mein letztes Schnäppchen von Tillit Bike. Hoffe ich darf hier auch ein E Bike zeigen. 🚲
> Anhang anzeigen 1606583



Interessant meines soll erst am 10.1 verschickt werden?


----------



## Soean (23. Dezember 2022)

Der 15% gutschein auf das orbea würde auch gehen 

Geht 10% komoot noch on top? Bin bei 2576 gerade


----------



## Remux (23. Dezember 2022)

Komoot geht. Hatte es testweise mal im warenkorb aber bin versorgt


----------



## Rumpelchen (23. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Interessant meines soll erst am 10.1 verschickt werden?


Ok. Du hast dir das Levo in M geschnappt 👍 freu dich schonmal auf das ding. War heute im Matsch 1300 hm und 42 Kilometer anfangs nur im Eco, später mal Trail Modus ausprobiert und im Boost zurück nach Hause. Restakku 20 %.
Das Bike wird mit Cargoboard versendet und ich meine etwas gelesen zu haben das in andere EU Länder mit Verzögerungen zu rechnen ist. Innerhalb Deutschland war das mit denen total entspannt. ✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curtis_87 (23. Dezember 2022)

Soean schrieb:


> Der 15% gutschein auf das orbea würde auch gehen
> 
> Geht 10% komoot noch on top? Bin bei 2576 gerade


Welcher 15% Gutschein?


----------



## Soean (23. Dezember 2022)

curtis_87 schrieb:


> Welcher 15% Gutschein?



Hab nen persönlichen zugeschickt bekommen - warum auch immer


----------



## Remux (23. Dezember 2022)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> Last Tarvo 185 Raw Rahmen - 2999,- €
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der ist gebraucht und hat an einem Magazin Test teilgenommen. Was auch immer das heißen mag (normal werden die Teile von den Testern nicht annähernd geschont)


----------



## Papsi (23. Dezember 2022)

Soean schrieb:


> Der 15% gutschein auf das orbea würde auch gehen
> 
> Geht 10% komoot noch on top? Bin bei 2576 gerade


Auf Räder gibt es durch Komoot nur 5%


----------



## PraterRadler (23. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Der ist gebraucht und hat an einem Magazin Test teilgenommen. Was auch immer das heißen mag (normal werden die Teile von den Testern nicht annähernd geschont)


Ach du meine Güte ...
Für'n Tausi darf da ruhig jemand schon mal ein paar Tage ordentlich testen ob der Rahmen hält - besonders bei einer Marke, die nie auch nur einen Cent Rabatt gibt.
Ist schon ein sehr gutes Angebot für einen sonst fast unbezahlbaren Rahmen.


----------



## Remux (23. Dezember 2022)

Es ist und bleibt aber trotzdem ein gebrauchter Rahmen.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (24. Dezember 2022)

TearZz schrieb:


> vielleicht für jemand etwas:
> ROCKSHOX Federgabel 29" Lyrik Ultimate SA DebonAir 180 mm BOOST 51 mm Offset tapered schwarz | 2021 für 555€​
> https://r2-bike.com/ROCKSHOX-Federg...BOOST-51-mm-Offset-tapered-schwarz-2021?jtl=v



Die haben sie ja schnell wieder eingestellt. Kam gestern erst wieder dort an.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (24. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Die haben sie ja schnell wieder eingestellt. Kam gestern erst wieder dort an.


Klar, Zeit ist Geld.


----------



## TearZz (24. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Die haben sie ja schnell wieder eingestellt. Kam gestern erst wieder dort an.


Ich weiss nur das ich mir vor längerer Zeit eine Verfügbarkeitsmeldung eingestellt hatte, die jetzt kam. Nun brauch ich die Gabel aber nicht mehr


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (24. Dezember 2022)

Nicht die 500 Stück Zugendkappen bei Internetstores bestellen.







Die null ist immer null und nichtig, habs extra ein zweites Mal mitbestellt 😂😂😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (24. Dezember 2022)

Mit der Kommasetzung haben die es auch nicht so:









						Jagwire Road Basics Schaltzug 2300mm Edelstahl für Shimano online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Jagwire Road Basics Schaltzug 2300mm Edelstahl für Shimano +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Schaltzüge & -hüllen Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				






Spoiler



1 Stück Schaltzug für sagenhafte ~78€, statt ehemals 178€


----------



## Ezibian (24. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Nicht die 500 Stück Zugendkappen bei Internetstores bestellen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1607389
> 
> ...


Bei mir das gleiche Spiel. Meine Bestellung 500 silberne, 500 schwarze. Nach der Reklamation mit der Bitte mir jeweils die restlichen 495 zu schicken sind wieder nur jeweils fünf Stück angekommen. Muss also noch 196 Mal reklamieren. 🤭


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Nicht die 500 Stück Zugendkappen bei Internetstores bestellen.





Ezibian schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche Spiel. Meine Bestellung 500 silberne, 500 schwarze.


Auch für 500stk etwas hoch der Preis (abgesehen von den grünen). Oder gabs die auch mal im 70% Sale?

Ansonsten wenn man mal bei BMO bestellt, kann man dort nen Pack(100stk) Shimano Endkappen für 3,90€ bzw. mit gängigem 10% Rabatt Code für 3,5€ mitbestellen.


----------



## Ezibian (25. Dezember 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Auch für 500stk etwas hoch der Preis (abgesehen von den grünen). Oder gabs die auch mal im 70% Säle?


Die gab es auch bei der 70Prozent-Aktion.


----------



## bashhard (25. Dezember 2022)

Zwar keine Teile oder ähnliches, aber den sonst kostenpflichtigen 50to01 Film "Content and deliverance" gibt's für 24h kostenlos. Vllt interessiert es ja jemanden


----------



## Rick7 (25. Dezember 2022)

Enigma13 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass die Angebote nicht alle sofort im Bikemarkt landen wie das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat das stumpi evo denn bei tillit ursprünglich gekostet? 3.500 ist ja schon kein schlechter Preis.


----------



## ernmar (25. Dezember 2022)

2900€
50% vom UVP wie alle Angebote im Tillit Adventskalender


----------



## AgentZero0 (25. Dezember 2022)

Gibt's da irgendwo ne Gesamtübersicht was es alles gab bei Tillit.
Das waren ja echt fast durchgehend richtige Schnapper.


----------



## Enigma13 (25. Dezember 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Gibt's da irgendwo ne Gesamtübersicht was es alles gab bei Tillit.
> Das waren ja echt fast durchgehend richtige Schnapper.


Kann man bei facebook oder insta noch sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (26. Dezember 2022)

ernmar schrieb:


> 2900€
> 50% vom UVP wie alle Angebote im Tillit Adventskalender


Boa gut dass ich das nicht mitbekommen hab


----------



## ernmar (26. Dezember 2022)

Es gab eh immer nur ein Exemplar von dem Angebotsartikel und der war 30sec. nach Veröffentlichung ausverkauft.


----------



## Remux (26. Dezember 2022)

Waren aber trotzdem sehr gute Preise und ne coole Aktion von dem Shop. Wenn der nicht so weit weg wäre, würde ich den als Händler vor Ort gut finden.

Könnte aber auch 4 Sachen ergattern


----------



## xlacherx (26. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Waren aber trotzdem sehr gute Preise und ne coole Aktion von dem Shop. Wenn der nicht so weit weg wäre, würde ich den als Händler vor Ort gut finden.
> 
> Könnte aber auch 4 Sachen ergattern


Die Frage ist halt, was so im Alltag für Preise macht. 
Nach der Aktion könnte man denken. Dass die öfters faire Preise machen. 
Aber kann ich nur vermuten, da ich den Schuppen net kenn


----------



## dopero (26. Dezember 2022)

bobons schrieb:


> Ist das günstig?


Für ein 4 Jahre altes Bike, welches nur „fachmännisch“ gereinigt* wurde und man alle wichtigen Angaben zu ungefährer Laufleistung und Gabel/Dämpfer-Service schuldig bleibt?

* so sieht also eine vom Fachmann gereinigte Kette aus…


----------



## Lutsch (26. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Der ist gebraucht und hat an einem Magazin Test teilgenommen. Was auch immer das heißen mag (normal werden die Teile von den Testern nicht annähernd geschont)


Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich bei denen einen raw Rahmen gesehen, war als Testbike aufgebaut, und mal drauf gesessen. Ich meine es wurde gesagt das der bei Pink Bike war - Ausstattung war auch sehr gut. Habe das jetzt nicht bei PB geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobthecat (27. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
hat jemand erfahrungen mit Jonito bikes?
Mir kommt es etwas komisch vor…neuste Bike sind mit 32% reduziert, sind die pleite?


----------



## imun (27. Dezember 2022)

Kannst bedenkenlos kaufen, hab mir da auch schon Zeugs gegönnt


----------



## tobthecat (27. Dezember 2022)

imun schrieb:


> Kannst bedenkenlos kaufen, hab mir da auch schon Zeugs gegönnt


bedenkenlos nicht, weil sowas ist nicht normal…ich rufe morgen mal an 
Suche ein SC Bronson in L gold, hat da jemand einen Shop?


----------



## Buberino (27. Dezember 2022)

Zwar nicht Gold, aber ein Bronson in L zu nem guten Kurs: Klick


----------



## tobthecat (27. Dezember 2022)

hi 


Buberino schrieb:


> Zwar nicht Gold, aber ein Bronson in L zu nem guten Kurs: Klick


Hi, danke dir habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber gold wäre echt mein Fav. ist aber nicht zu bekommen


----------



## emse33 (27. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Da isser wieder der Mr. Komking
> 
> Pike Ultimate ist bei Bike24 40€ billiger: https://www.bike24.de/p1642465.html...serToken=c7bf4eb9-6877-4bad-840b-ceb346df7200


Welches Problem hast du mit mir oder damit, dass ich Komking Deals poste und nicht wie du 200x bike 24 oder BC? Unterstelle ich dir dann du bist MR Bike24? Wenn du damit ein Problem hast dann lese es nicht aber schreibe keinen müll! Ich kaufe eben zu 99% bei Gocycle oder komking


----------



## davez (27. Dezember 2022)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bei Gocycle € 100,-- günstiger. In S sogar 400! https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/a/60657/kw/Yeti-ARC-Turq-29-Rahmen/


Es waren bei Bike24 alle Größen in beiden Farben verfügbar. Bei Gocycle sind einige Größen nicht mehr in beiden Farben verfügbar


----------



## Flo7 (27. Dezember 2022)

tobthecat schrieb:


> bedenkenlos nicht, weil sowas ist nicht normal…ich rufe morgen mal an
> Suche ein SC Bronson in L gold, hat da jemand einen Shop?



Was ist denn in der heutigen Zeit schon normal??


----------



## demlak (27. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Was ist denn in der heutigen Zeit schon normal??


Phrasendreschen


----------



## Remux (27. Dezember 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Welches Problem hast du mit mir oder damit, dass ich Komking Deals poste und nicht wie du 200x bike 24 oder BC? Unterstelle ich dir dann du bist MR Bike24? Wenn du damit ein Problem hast dann lese es nicht aber schreibe keinen müll! Ich kaufe eben zu 99% bei Gocycle oder komking


Das Thema heißt Schnäppchenjäger. Als Schnäppchen sehe ich ein Teil mit einem außerordentlich günstigen Preis. Genau die poste ich dann, egal welcher Shop dahinter steht. Da kann auch mal Komking dabei sein.
Du postet ausschließlich für Komking Artikel, die eben NICHT der aktuelle Bestpreis sind. 🤓 haste mich ja sogar selbst mit einem Beispiel zitiert.

Edit: jetzt hab ich mir sogar extra die Mühe gemacht meine letzten Posts zu lesen. Da waren von 10 angeboten ca 7 verschiedene Shops dabei. Solltest schon bisl mit Substanz argumentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Dezember 2022)

.... und es sind ja nicht nur "vermeintliche" Schnäppchen die @emse33 von Komking postet, Lobhudelei auf Lieferzeit, Retourenbearbeitung, toller SantaCruz Händler ... liest sich in Zeiten wo es virales Marketing gibt schon sehr einseitig  ....


----------



## emse33 (27. Dezember 2022)

Dann werde ich ab sofort nur noch bike 24 und Bc posten bis mir dann unterstellt wird ich bin mr bike24..und jeder ist glücklich.
Guten Rutsch zusammen


----------



## Remux (27. Dezember 2022)

Lesen und dann verstehen   

Zum Thema Schnapper:

Bei Fahrrad.de gibts übrigens gerade crankbrothers stamp7 recht günstig. Als DIMB Mitglied mit Komoot Premium kommt man auf etwa 80€ https://www.fahrrad.de/crankbrothers-stamp-7-pedale-splatter-edition-M1266890.html

Poste es nur hier, da der Käuferkreis dann doch eingeschränkter ist.


----------



## fresh_ozelot (28. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand etwas bei Works Components im Black Friday Sale gekauft? Mein Steuersatz hängt seit nun mehr 4 Wochen im Paketzentrum für den internationalen Versand fest - laut Nachfrage bei Works zur Zeit wohl scheinbar normal - langsam werde ich allerdings doch etwas unsicher, ob etwas schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## smiddel (28. Dezember 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas bei Works Components im Black Friday Sale gekauft? Mein Steuersatz hängt seit nun mehr 4 Wochen im Paketzentrum für den internationalen Versand fest - laut Nachfrage bei Works zur Zeit wohl scheinbar normal - langsam werde ich allerdings doch etwas unsicher, ob etwas schief gelaufen ist.


Ja, war aber nach etwa zwei Wochen da. Zoll musste ich dann an DHL in bar an der Haustür entrichten.


----------



## Babaj (28. Dezember 2022)

joergpraefke schrieb:


> Endura MT500 Freezing Point Trousers
> 
> Mountainbike Hose für kaltes Wetter UVP € 159,90 mit Rabattcode SALE10 für € 71,99 inklusive Versand bei sportokay.com


Weißt Du wie die Hose von der Größe ausfällt?
M bei 1,79m und 82 kg?


----------



## Poldi78 (28. Dezember 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Weißt Du wie die Hose von der Größe ausfällt?
> M bei 1,79m und 82 kg?


Ich trage bei 1,94m und 92kg Größe L. Endura fällt bei Hosen eher weit und lang aus....zum Glück. Bei den meisten anderen Herstellern haut es mit der Länge bei mir nie hin...


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. Dezember 2022)

So richtig konsistent ist Endura durch die Modellreihen nicht, was die Größe/Passform angeht, finde ich.
MT500 Spray fällt groß aus, Humvee klein, SingletrackII normal.


----------



## Babaj (28. Dezember 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Ich trage bei 1,94m und 92kg Größe L. Endura fällt bei Hosen eher weit und lang aus....zum Glück. Bei den meisten anderen Herstellern haut es mit der Länge bei mir nie hin...


Merci, dann werde ich mir mal Größe M bestellen 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (28. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> So richtig konsistent ist Eudura durch die Modellreihen nicht, was die Größe/Passform angeht, finde ich.
> MT500 Spray fällt groß aus, Humvee klein, SingletrackII normal.


Hmm, okay. Ich find die Humvee jetzt nicht klein, da ich da immer L brauche und in XL versinke. Bei den Meisten anderen Herstellern ist mir selbst XL zu klein/kurz...


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. Dezember 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Hmm, okay. Ich find die Humvee jetzt nicht klein, da ich da immer L brauche und in XL versinke. Bei den Meisten anderen Herstellern ist mir selbst XL zu klein/kurz...


Nachdem mir die MT500 Spray in M deutlich zu groß war, hab ich die Humvee in S genommen und die ist zu klein, wenn auch nur knapp, geht also gerade so. Die Singletrack II in M passt hingegen perfekt.


----------



## Babaj (28. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Nachdem mir die MT500 Spray in M deutlich zu groß war, hab ich die Humvee in S genommen und die ist zu klein, wenn auch nur knapp, geht also gerade so. Die Singletrack II in M passt hingegen perfekt.


Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (28. Dezember 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?


1,80m, 65kg.


----------



## Spezialeis (28. Dezember 2022)

Mit Humvee 2 und Singletrack 2 dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Racer90 (28. Dezember 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Weißt Du wie die Hose von der Größe ausfällt?
> M bei 1,79m und 82 kg?


M sollte am ehesten passen, habe bei 70kg und 1,81 eine in S, die M war nicht merklich länger aber dafür eine Ecke weiter am Bund und den Oberschenkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (28. Dezember 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Merci, dann werde ich mir mal Größe M bestellen 👍🏻


1,86m, 82kg hab Freezing point trouser auch Größe L,  Schrittlänge 92 reicht die Beinlänge so gerade, fällt zwar lang aus, könnte für mich aber länger sein...


----------



## maed0711 (28. Dezember 2022)

Babaj schrieb:


> Weißt Du wie die Hose von der Größe ausfällt?
> M bei 1,79m und 82 kg?


Passt mir in M in gleicher Größe und 2kg weniger perfekt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. Dezember 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas bei Works Components im Black Friday Sale gekauft? Mein Steuersatz hängt seit nun mehr 4 Wochen im Paketzentrum für den internationalen Versand fest - laut Nachfrage bei Works zur Zeit wohl scheinbar normal - langsam werde ich allerdings doch etwas unsicher, ob etwas schief gelaufen ist.


mein Paket von CRC hängt seit Ende November angeblich in Amsterdam laut Tracking...nichts passiert seit dem.


----------



## luftschaukel (29. Dezember 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> Sram X01  Eagle 12x Kette bei bike24 für 34,99 zzgl. Versand.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1174896.html?sku=624625


Taugt die was die Kette, im Vergleich zur XX1 Kette?


----------



## mrwulf (29. Dezember 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Taugt die was die Kette, im Vergleich zur XX1 Kette?



Sind bau- und materialgleich, nur die XX1 Ketten bekommen noch eine Nachbehandlung zwecks Farbe (copper, gold, schwarz, rainbow).


----------



## xforce1 (29. Dezember 2022)

Naja, das ist nicht nur die Farbe. Das ist eine Tatannitrid Beschichtung. Das wird auch in der Industrie verwendet. Wie stark sich das jetzt auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt ist schwer einzuschätzen. Schaden wird es auf jeden Fall nicht.






						TiN- / Titannitrid-Beschichtung
					

Die Titannitrid-Beschichtung wird besonders zu Verbesserung der Verschließfestigkeit von Werkzeugen eingesetzt. Bei Titannitrid handelt es sich um eine chemische Verbindung aus Titan und Stickstoff und Erhöht die Härte des Werkstoffs.




					www.maschinenbau-wissen.de


----------



## mrwulf (29. Dezember 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Naja, das ist nicht nur die Farbe. Das ist eine Tatannitrid Beschichtung. Das wird auch in der Industrie verwendet. Wie stark sich das jetzt auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt ist schwer einzuschätzen. Schaden wird es auf jeden Fall nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist nur die goldene XX1 Kette titannitrid beschichtet, oder die anderen auch? 

Dachte bei den anderen Farben wäre es ein anderes Verfahren.


----------



## xforce1 (29. Dezember 2022)

https://support.sram.com/hc/en-us/articles/6053731712667-What-surface-treatment-coating-is-SRAM-using-on-Eagle-chains-
		


Copper weiss ich nicht. Hatte aber mal gelesen das für die Farbe es da nur wenig Änderungen gibt:

the rainbow color specifically. to make the colors of the rainbow are only a few atoms difference in the deposition layers. the rainbow coloring is going to fade pretty quickly with use, but the total nitride thickness and toughness won't really be affected. just the top-most layers where the photons are reflecting at different wavelengths giving the colors


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Dezember 2022)

Am 5.12. gab es die bei RCZ schon mal günstig, 35€ inkl. Versand bei 3 Stück. Wurden aber noch nicht geliefert. 
Ist schon ein guter Preis bei Bike24.


----------



## fresh_ozelot (29. Dezember 2022)

smiddel schrieb:


> Ja, war aber nach etwa zwei Wochen da. Zoll musste ich dann an DHL in bar an der Haustür entrichten.


Hm, das klingt (für mich) ja nicht so toll. Ich hake nochmal bei works nach, ich hoffe die können etwas rausfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## intrasurg (29. Dezember 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas bei Works Components im Black Friday Sale gekauft? Mein Steuersatz hängt seit nun mehr 4 Wochen im Paketzentrum für den internationalen Versand fest - laut Nachfrage bei Works zur Zeit wohl scheinbar normal - langsam werde ich allerdings doch etwas unsicher, ob etwas schief gelaufen ist.


Warte auch auf eine Lieferung aus England. Laut Tracking wurde das Päckchen am 06.12. vorbereitet und ist erst am 24.12. (!) im international processing centre eingegangen. Das kann ja heiter werden...


----------



## toastet (29. Dezember 2022)

intrasurg schrieb:


> Warte auch auf eine Lieferung aus England. Laut Tracking wurde das Päckchen am 06.12. vorbereitet und ist erst am 24.12. (!) im international processing centre eingegangen. Das kann ja heiter werden...


Letztens eine Sendung 1 Monat in Frankfurt rumgelegen.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Dezember 2022)

Fedex?


----------



## AgentZero0 (29. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir lief das ohne Probleme innerhalb einer Woche, nur die Postbotin wollte die Gebühren nicht bar zahlen lassen, deshalb musste ich es nochmal im Paketshop holen.
Bekommt man einen Gabelkonus nur direkt über Works oder gibt's die irgendwo aus der EU auch zu kaufen?


----------



## luftschaukel (29. Dezember 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Sind bau- und materialgleich, nur die XX1 Ketten bekommen noch eine Nachbehandlung zwecks Farbe (copper, gold, schwarz, rainbow).


Also kann man die kaufen? Schaltperformance und Haltbarkeit sind io?


----------



## Remux (29. Dezember 2022)

Ja die sind top. Für den Preis definitiv bedenkenlos die beste Lösung


----------



## paulipan (29. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ja die sind top. Für den Preis definitiv bedenkenlos die beste Lösung


Um welche geht es? Link? DANKE.


----------



## Ghoste (29. Dezember 2022)

paulipan schrieb:


> Um welche geht es? Link? DANKE.





			https://www.bike24.de/p1174896.html?sku=624625


----------



## Montigomo (29. Dezember 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Passt zur Kette und ist BILLIGER


Was für ein Unterschied besteht zu dieser Kassette von Amazon, ausser sie nicht auf dem Lager ist?



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B071G9Y74V?tag=amz-mkt-fox-de-21&ascsubtag=1ba00-01000-org00-win70-dsk00-smile-de000-pcomp-feature-pcomp-feature-pcomp-wm-8&ref=aa_pcomp
		


EDIT: nicht X01. oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (29. Dezember 2022)

Ist GX


----------



## DoeSlash (29. Dezember 2022)

weiß jemand was bei maciag offroad los ist? ich bin eigentlich immer sehr happy mit denen gewesen. schnell und professionell. seit ein paar Monaten sind die merkwürdiger weise nur noch am rabattieren...ich werde mit Rabatt-Newslettern zugeschissen ^^ so quasi im praktiker-format "alles 50% außer tiernahrung" ... also praktiker tat die aktion damals nicht gut.


----------



## homerkills (29. Dezember 2022)

Wenn die Rabatte dann auch wenigstens welche wären…


----------



## Joehigashi80 (29. Dezember 2022)

homerkills schrieb:


> Wenn die Rabatte dann auch wenigstens welche wären…


So seh ich das auch, finde die Preise meist deutlich schlechter als bei den üblichen Verdächtigen, selbst mit Rabatt. 

Vielleicht sind die Lager voll, so wie bei vielen anderen, nur dass die anderen günstiger sind.


----------



## Kimbo1986 (29. Dezember 2022)

Kurze Frage bei einer OEM Sram Kassette ist die Abschlußmutter dabei? Baue gerade auf XD um und bräuchte dann diese Mutter auch noch wenn die nicht dabei ist. danke


----------



## mrwulf (29. Dezember 2022)

Kimbo1986 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage bei einer OEM Sram Kassette ist die Abschlußmutter dabei? Baue gerade auf XD um und bräuchte dann diese Mutter auch noch wenn die nicht dabei ist. danke


 XD Kassette wird aufgeschraubt. Da gibt es keine Abschlussmutter wie bei den Shimano Kassetten. Daher benötigt man ja auch den passenden XD Freilauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (29. Dezember 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas bei Works Components im Black Friday Sale gekauft? Mein Steuersatz hängt seit nun mehr 4 Wochen im Paketzentrum für den internationalen Versand fest - laut Nachfrage bei Works zur Zeit wohl scheinbar normal - langsam werde ich allerdings doch etwas unsicher, ob etwas schief gelaufen ist.


Kurz vorher, da gings auf zwei Wochen bis zu mir.


----------



## Kimbo1986 (29. Dezember 2022)

Perfekt danke für die Rasche Antwort 💪


----------



## Detritus667 (29. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Zum Thema Schnapper:
> 
> Bei Fahrrad.de gibts
> 
> Poste es nur hier, da der Käuferkreis dann doch eingeschränkter ist.



Jemand Erfahrung mit der „Splatter“ Edition?

Hält das dann ungefähr 2 Abfahrten bevor die Teile nur noch 💩 aussehen oder ist die Lackierung durchaus haltbar?

Würde nämlich sonst an meinem Bike leider geil aussehen…


----------



## pAn1c (29. Dezember 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> XD Kassette wird aufgeschraubt. Da gibt es keine Abschlussmutter wie bei den Shimano Kassetten. Daher benötigt man ja auch den passenden XD Freilauf.


So wie beim Schraubkranz?


----------



## andi82 (30. Dezember 2022)

POC VPD Air+ Tee

Für 138€ bei Amazon. Größen S - M - L

Hab grad in L bestellt.... ohne Angabe an Restmenge. Soll 17.01. kommen.
Jetzt ausverkauft aber noch bestellbar!

Also Hurry Up

Mal gespannt wie die im Vergleich zur Leatt Weste ist, welche es bei Amazon auch mal günstig gab...


----------



## meanstreet (31. Dezember 2022)

Edit: in passenderen Thread verschoben.


----------



## Flo7 (1. Januar 2023)

morph027 schrieb:


> Formula Cura ohne Scheiben 149,90. Sicher schneller da als RCZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist halt nur ein Stück und kein Set!!


----------



## Schnerrget (1. Januar 2023)

Hip91 schrieb:


> Aufpassen ist nur eine Seite VR oder HR!
> 
> GX Gruppe zum guten Preis:
> 
> ...


Achtung, nur mit Kurbellänge 175mm verfügbar


----------



## morph027 (1. Januar 2023)

Flo7 schrieb:


> ist halt nur ein Stück und kein Set!!


Gnarf, umnachtet. Sorry. Bei Rose gibts die einzeln für 86, aber auch 7 Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## oli_obi (1. Januar 2023)

morph027 schrieb:


> Gnarf, umnachtet. Sorry. Bei Rose gibts die einzeln für 86, aber auch 7 Wochen Lieferzeit


Rose wartet wohl auch noch auf die RCZ-Lieferung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (1. Januar 2023)

oli_obi schrieb:


> Rose wartet wohl auch noch auf die RCZ-Lieferung


Wohl eher auf die von used-elitebikes


----------



## dino113 (2. Januar 2023)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> zum Glück ;-) nicht in L (wunderschönes bike)
> Wilier URTA SLR - 29" SRAM GX AXS in S !! für 4490€​
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1651902.html


Aber das hat doch auch diesen Knick im Sitzrohr, der dir ansonsten nicht gefällt


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Januar 2023)

dino113 schrieb:


> Aber das hat doch auch diesen Knick im Sitzrohr, der dir ansonsten nicht gefällt


komischerweise stört mich das an dem Bike garnicht. Tatsächlich hab ich mein Liteville aber wieder lieb gewonnen über die Tage.


----------



## Arthur27 (2. Januar 2023)

Den von HarryBeast verlinkten Drehmomentschlüssel ( https://www.bike24.de/p1290971.html ) hatte ich mir auch mal im Sale gekauft. Dabei handelt es sich nicht um einen "Klassischen" Drehmomentschlüssel, bei dem man den Sollwert vorgeben kann, sondern nur eine Anzeige die einem das gerade anliegende Drehmemomt anzeigt.

Da ich FeedbackSports vertraue, denke ich dass sie keinen Mist auf den Markt schneißen und das angezeigte Drehmoment passt. Wer aber sehr empfindliche Leichtbauteile verbaut, dem würde ich eher zu einem Schlüssel von Gedore o.ä. ( mit entsprechendem Prüfzertifikat ) emofehlen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Januar 2023)

dinooo schrieb:


> Jeweils ohne OVP, ohne olive und ohne pin.
> .
> 
> Hier alles noch günstiger:
> ...


Lies mal die Bewertung auf Deutsch bei Bike24.


----------



## xforce1 (3. Januar 2023)

Die spanische Bewertung ist auch nicht besser. Das es OEM Ware ist, ist eine Seite. Aber Bike24 sollte die Ware so verpacken, das es unzerkratzt und unbeschädigt beim Kunden ankommt, auch wenn es keine Retail Verpackung hat.

Erinnert mich an die Maxxis OEM Reifen die ich gekauft habe, statt die 2 Reifen zusammenzubinden kam ein Karton wo gefühlt noch 6 Helme samt Umverpackung reingepasst hätten. OEM Ware verpacken können die anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Babaj (3. Januar 2023)

Scili schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1612832
> Endlich!





Babaj schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei Amazon Glück gehabt. 96 Euronen.
> Hat aber auch ewig gedauert bis das geliefert wurde.


Ich hab's mal hier rein geschoben. Sorry


----------



## Nd-60 (3. Januar 2023)

Babaj schrieb:


> Ich hab's mal hier rein geschoben. Sorry


Ich hatte das letzte Woche Mal in der Hand. Der Brustprotektor ist aber schon sehr weich und dünn. Oder verhärtet das extrem, wenn man drauf schlägt?
Ich hatte mir letztens zur Probe eine  fox weste bestellt. Die machte da deutlich mehr her.


----------



## rush_dc (3. Januar 2023)

Hab den leatt auch mal im auner probiert, fand ich auch sehr dünn und weich. Aber als leichten Schutz fürs Endurofahren passt er glaub von ganz gut. Mag ihn aber ohne Schulterpads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialeis (3. Januar 2023)

Ich habe letzten Herbst ein Evoc Protektorshirt gekauft. Es hat keinen Reissverschluss und mir war bewusst, dass es sicherlich nicht einfach werden würde, da raus zu kommen. Ich habe aber auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich trotz XL wie eine Presswurst darin aussehe. Ohne Hilfe brauche ich eine halbe Minute zum rauskommen. Also noch beschissener, als vermutet. 
Die Leatt Dinger gefallen mir da Reissverschluss, aber mit Schulterpads nur Rückenprotektor Level 1. Vor Jahren bis 2016 bin ich im Park noch mit Oberkörper Panzer gefahren, dann sehr lange eine Alpinestars Weste (Level 1), bei der ich den Protektor durch einen Level 2 Protektor vom Motorradfahren ersetzt habe. Aber die ist nun bedingt durch das Alter auch nicht mehr einwandfrei. Mir haben in den Jahren die Schulterpads nie gefehlt, aber ich scheine nun mit über 30 doch etwas mehr Sicherheit zu wollen. Gibt es da eine Weste mit Zipper, Level 2 und Schulterpads oder nicht? Wenn nicht, dann wirds halt wieder was ohne Schulterpads.


----------



## aibeekey (3. Januar 2023)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Ich habe letzten Herbst ein Evoc Protektorshirt gekauft. Es hat keinen Reissverschluss und mir war bewusst, dass es sicherlich nicht einfach werden würde, da raus zu kommen. Ich habe aber auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich trotz XL wie eine Presswurst darin aussehe. Ohne Hilfe brauche ich eine halbe Minute zum rauskommen. Also noch beschissener, als vermutet.
> Die Leatt Dinger gefallen mir da Reissverschluss, aber mit Schulterpads nur Rückenprotektor Level 1. Vor Jahren bis 2016 bin ich im Park noch mit Oberkörper Panzer gefahren, dann sehr lange eine Alpinestars Weste (Level 1), bei der ich den Protektor durch einen Level 2 Protektor vom Motorradfahren ersetzt habe. Aber die ist nun bedingt durch das Alter auch nicht mehr einwandfrei. Mir haben in den Jahren die Schulterpads nie gefehlt, aber ich scheine nun mit über 30 doch etwas mehr Sicherheit zu wollen. Gibt es da eine Weste mit Zipper, Level 2 und Schulterpads oder nicht? Wenn nicht, dann wirds halt wieder was ohne Schulterpads.



Nimm halt die Evoc Jacke statt das Shirt. Die hat Level 2 Rücken und Schulter und Level 1 Brust


----------



## Scili (3. Januar 2023)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Weste mit Zipper, Level 2 und Schulterpads oder nicht? Wenn nicht, dann wirds halt wieder was ohne Schulterpads.








						Oberkörperprotektor MTB Trail / Enduro / Bikepark
					

Hallöchen liebe Community,  ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Oberkörperprotektor, da demnächst die ersten Bikepark Gänge geplant sind und ich mich einfach gerne schützen möchte. Da ich aus dem schönen NRW komme und quasi zwischen dem Teutoburger Wald und dem Hochsauerlandkreis lebe...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Viel Glück!
Auf das Du findest, was Du suchst.

Sneak peak: Nix einfach!


----------



## Scili (3. Januar 2023)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Mag ihn aber ohne Schulterpads.


Interessant.
Das Einzige, was ich wohl regelmässig nutze (wennn ich denn mal alle 3-4 Jahre falle) ist das Schulterpad.

Immer wieder.

Falle immer auf die Schulter und rolle ab.


----------



## Pedaldancer (3. Januar 2023)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Ich habe letzten Herbst ein Evoc Protektorshirt gekauft. Es hat keinen Reissverschluss und mir war bewusst, dass es sicherlich nicht einfach werden würde, da raus zu kommen. Ich habe aber auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich trotz XL wie eine Presswurst darin aussehe. Ohne Hilfe brauche ich eine halbe Minute zum rauskommen. Also noch beschissener, als vermutet.


  Probier mal Arme vor dem Körper kreuzen, also linke Hand greift rechts am Saum, und rechts greift links am Saum. Dann mit sanfter Gewalt über den Kopf hochziehen.
Mit der Technik kommst du da raus.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2023)

🧐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (3. Januar 2023)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1613051
> 
> 🧐


Hauptsache, man hüpft dabei.

Muss wohl ungemein helfen?


Ich als Lustmolch in bestimmten Belangen kann versichern: Bin bisher aus jedem verwegenen Kostüm rausgekommen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2023)

Scili schrieb:


> Hauptsache, man hüpft dabei.
> 
> Muss wohl ungemein helfen?
> 
> ...


Das hüpfen ist wohl eher für die Zuschauer gedacht 🙂


----------



## Scili (3. Januar 2023)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das hüpfen ist wohl eher für die Zuschauer gedacht 🙂


Aber nur bei Fraun...


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2023)

Scili schrieb:


> Aber nur bei Fraun...


Gemeldet wegen Erklärung☝️


----------



## Scili (3. Januar 2023)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Gemeldet wegen Erklärung☝️


Oder fehlenden Titten!


----------



## Flo7 (3. Januar 2023)

rohood schrieb:


> Fox Mainframe MIPS ohne Größenangabe aber dafür für knapp 36€ falls jemand sein Glück probieren möchte



Mit der ASIN kommt bei Amazon.fr ein Medium raus...


----------



## Pedaldancer (3. Januar 2023)

Ihr geht echt steil..
Den Pullover oder was auch immer so auszuziehen geht schlicht viel einfacher wenn das Kleidungsstück eng sitzt. ZB bei einem Protektorshirt.


----------



## Scili (3. Januar 2023)

Wir sind ganz Ohr.
Was schlägst Du vor?


----------



## demlak (3. Januar 2023)

Kneifzange...

und/oder das passende Unterforum: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/kleidung.150/


----------



## Legenders (5. Januar 2023)

Über Idealo bekommt man die Specialized Recon 1.0 Einsteiger MTB Schuhe in Blau und Khaki von Bikebox für 48,90 inkl Versand.

Habe die mir bestellt und der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. 👍
Natürlich ist die Sohle nicht so Steif wie eine Rennrad Sohle.
Aber immerhin kann man darin auch normal laufen.



			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/201249184_-recon-1-0-cast-blue-cast-battleship-specialized.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (5. Januar 2023)

Legenders schrieb:


> Über Idealo bekommt man die Specialized Recon 1.0 Einsteiger MTB Schuhe in Blau und Khaki von Bikebox für 48,90 inkl Versand.
> 
> Habe die mir bestellt und der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. 👍
> Natürlich ist die Sohle nicht so Steif wie eine Rennrad Sohle.
> ...



Wie fallen die größenmäßig aus?

Edit: Hab was gefunden:


----------



## alpenayatollah (5. Januar 2023)

Habe für 780 ne Fox 36 Performance Elite 160mm (Jahrgang 2022, 44er Offset) angeboten bekommen (neu, vom Händler). Kennt einer von Euch noch nen besseren Preis oder hat jemand von Euch ne Glaskugel, die fallende Preise in naher Zukunft prognostiziert? (Könnte durchaus noch etwas Warten mit dem Erwerb..)


----------



## Legenders (5. Januar 2023)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wie fallen die größenmäßig aus?
> 
> Edit: Hab was gefunden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1613830


Ich habe normal 41 und hab 42 bestellt, in 42 passen die wie angegossen. Dementsprechend trifft bei mir 1 Größe größer zu.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (5. Januar 2023)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wie fallen die größenmäßig aus?
> 
> Edit: Hab was gefunden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1613830



Bei Adidas/5.10 habe ich oft 42, bei Speci idR auch, bei "richtigen" Schuhen idR 41.


----------



## Flo7 (5. Januar 2023)

ilfer schrieb:


> Specialized S-WORKS TURBO LEVO SL - 29" Carbon E-MTB Rahmenset - 2022 - carbon / bronze foil​Größe S oder M
> Nur 4.000 Euro statt 7.000 UVP.
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1393164.html



Ist das Levo SL noch zeitgemäß?


----------



## ilfer (5. Januar 2023)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist das Levo SL noch zeitgemäß?


Also ich bin von meinem sehr begeistert…


----------



## Remux (5. Januar 2023)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ist das Levo SL noch zeitgemäß?


Du hast dir doch erst eines von tillit geholt


----------



## Simon Katsch (5. Januar 2023)

Remux schrieb:


> Du hast dir doch erst eines von tillit geholt


Nicht eins…. 3 ✌🏻☝🏻


----------



## Remux (5. Januar 2023)

jetzt habe ich gerade echt nochmal schauen müssen. es gab tatsächlich 1x levo sl und 2x kenevo sl 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (5. Januar 2023)

oh, das Komplettrad hätten sie auch grad massiv verbilligt für noch fast 11.000 drinnen 



			https://www.bike24.de/p1393142.html


----------



## marcossa (5. Januar 2023)

Schade, nur noch zwei in passender Größe. Kaufe immer gern auf Vorrat


----------



## Montigomo (5. Januar 2023)

grobi59 schrieb:


> SHIMANO SLX RD-M7120 Schaltwerk SHADOW RD+ 2 x 12-fach​25,60€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin überrascht, dass nur bis 45 Zähnen geht...
Wozu, wenn ich bei 11-fach schon 46 habe.
Ich dachte ich könnte mit so einem Schaltwerk 1x12 mit bis 51 Zähnen fahren. 
Kann jemand mir bitte klären?


----------



## frogmatic (5. Januar 2023)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Bin überrascht, dass nur bis 45 Zähnen geht...


RR haste gesehen (RD wie "road")?


----------



## dopero (5. Januar 2023)

Und ganz groß steht da „2x12“. Das ging noch nie weiter als 45.



frogmatic schrieb:


> RR haste gesehen (RD wie "road")?


RD-M… = „Rear Derailleur - Mountain …“
RD-R… = „Rear Derailleur - Road …“


----------



## Flo7 (5. Januar 2023)

Remux schrieb:


> Du hast dir doch erst eines von tillit geholt



Ja, ich hab *eines* bestellt allerdings verschickt es der Shop erst ab 10.1.. Keine Ahnung warum er es erst so spät versendet... Je mehr Zeit man hat, desto mehr überlegt man 

Gedanklich ist schon komplett umgebaut aber hat halt trotzdem ne recht alte Geo, nur 35Nm und im März kommt, wahrscheinlich, das Neue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (5. Januar 2023)

Flo7 schrieb:


> ne recht alte Geo, nur 35Nm und im März kommt, wahrscheinlich, das Neue.


Und das ist meine Hauptausrede neben Geldmangel, weshalb ich mir bis zur Rente kein gescheites E-Bike holen werde


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (5. Januar 2023)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mich mal nach Vollautomatisiertenhafermilchdiskussionen zurücksehnen werde…


----------



## Scili (5. Januar 2023)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mich mal nach Vollautomatisiertenhafermilchdiskussionen zurücksehnen werde…


Mach doch einen auf?


----------



## Rumpelchen (5. Januar 2023)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab *eines* bestellt allerdings verschickt es der Shop erst ab 10.1.. Keine Ahnung warum er es erst so spät versendet... Je mehr Zeit man hat, desto mehr überlegt man
> 
> Gedanklich ist schon komplett umgebaut aber hat halt trotzdem ne recht alte Geo, nur 35Nm und im März kommt, wahrscheinlich, das Neue.


Hör auf zu überlegen. Fahr das Ding einfach. Original oder umgebaut ist das Levo eine Waffe. 🚲🚲 Und 35 nm sind mehr als ausreichend 😉


----------



## Rumpelchen (5. Januar 2023)

Hier stand schwachsinn


----------



## davez (5. Januar 2023)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Hör auf zu überlegen. Fahr das Ding einfach. Original oder umgebaut ist das Levo eine Waffe. 🚲🚲 Und 35 nm sind für mich mehr als ausreichend 😉


Nee, Moped 😉🤣Moment, Du bringst mich da suf eine Idee. Jeder Mopedfahrer sollte dann auch einen Waffenschein benötigen 😉🤣 Mega 👏👍


----------



## Rumpelchen (5. Januar 2023)

davez schrieb:


> Nee, Moped 😉🤣Moment, Du bringst mich da suf eine Idee. Jeder Mopedfahrer sollte dann auch einen Waffenschein benötigen 😉🤣 Mega 👏👍


Waffe war auf die Traileigenschaften von dem Levo bezogen wie agil und verspielt das Bike bergab auf dem Trail ist. 😂


----------



## osbow (5. Januar 2023)

Scili schrieb:


> Nochmals... kein guter Deal... selbst bei 20% Rabatz...
> 
> Random das erst beste Produkt auf der Fidlock- Seite als Beispiel genommen:
> Fidlock TWIST x KEEGO bottle 600 + bike base​59,99 - 20%= 47,99
> ...


Doch, ist es. Kommt drauf an, was du dort kaufst. Habe mir bei der 70-%Fahrrad.de-Rabattschlacht eine TWIST bottle 800 für einen 5er geschossen. Da der Connector sonst nirgends, außer auf der Fidlock-Website zu kaufen gibt, bin ich froh, keine 21,99 Euro zzgl. Versand dafür ausgeben zu müssen. Entspann dich… (das gilt auch an die Flitzpiepe @cbtp)


----------



## Joehigashi80 (5. Januar 2023)

osbow schrieb:


> Doch, ist es. Kommt drauf an, was du dort kaufst. Habe mir bei der 70-%Fahrrad.de-Rabattschlacht eine TWIST bottle 800 für einen 5er geschossen. Da der Connector sonst nirgends, außer auf der Fidlock-Website zu kaufen gibt, bin ich froh, keine 21,99 Euro zzgl. Versand dafür ausgeben zu müssen. Entspann dich… (das gilt auch an die Flitzpiepe @cbtp)


Meinst du den Connector?









						TWIST Bottle Connector
					

Features - Fidlock TWIST bottle connector       Passend für alle Größen der TWIST bottles    Kompatibel mit allen TWIST bases           Montage       Connector in die Mulde der TWIST replacement bottle einsetzen,...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Gibt es doch überall, außer du meinst was anderes.


----------



## ilfer (6. Januar 2023)

Lustig, dass man 2023 mit einem E-MTB immer noch Hate in einem MTB-Forum schüren kann. Werdet erwachsen Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (6. Januar 2023)

btt


			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/6544641_-edge-530-garmin.html
		

Der hält aber beharrlich sein Preisniveau...

Bin gespannt. 
In 1-2 Jahren müsste die nächste Gen rauskommen.


----------



## frogmatic (6. Januar 2023)

ilfer schrieb:


> Werdet erwachsen Leute


Niemals


----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. Januar 2023)

ilfer schrieb:


> Lustig, dass man 2023 mit einem E-MTB immer noch Hate in einem MTB-Forum schüren kann. Werdet erwachsen Leute


Beziehst du dich auf den Beitrag von davez?
In meinen Augen ist das eine kleine Frotzelei, die nebenbei auch noch unkorrekt ist.
Per Definition geht es ums Mofa und nicht ums Moped.


----------



## osbow (6. Januar 2023)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Meinst du den Connector?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Der für die 800er Bottle ist ein anderer.


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. Januar 2023)

RCZ (und andere) Garagenhändler aufgemerkt: Ebay und Co müssen steuerpflichtige Privatverkäufer melden



			Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
		



30 Verkäufe p.a.
2000 EUR Umsatz
600 EUR Gewinn

Daraus folgen wahrscheinlich auch Pflichten hinsichtlich Mängelhaftung und Widerrufsrecht etc. War schon immer so, die Meldepflicht und die konkreten Grenzen sind mir so jedoch nicht bekannt/bewusst gewesen.

@Redaktion Marktplatz?


----------



## demlak (6. Januar 2023)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> RCZ (und andere) Garagenhändler aufgemerkt: Ebay und Co müssen steuerpflichtige Privatverkäufer melden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gaaaanz ruhig.. Das Thema wirft sehr schnell ein falsches Bild.
1. Melden bedeutet nur, dass das Finanzamt davon erfährt. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, was du machen darfst und was nicht, sondern nur, dass das Finanzamt von erfährt, dass du es machst. Ob sie dich dann um eine Erklärung bitten oder nicht, resultiert daraus nicht automatisch.

2. "Gewinne" sind im Steuerrecht ganz gut definiert. Die Umwandlung von Ware in Geld ist nicht automatisch ein Gewinn, sondern zunächst erst einmal eine Vermögensumwandlung. Das dies als Gewinn definiert wird, hängt von weiteren Faktoren ab und solange das nicht der Fall ist, ist auch keine Gewinnversteuerung gefordert.

Ohne das jetzt im Detail zu besprechen: 
Niemand muss Angst vor zusätzlichen Steuern haben, wenn er seinen privaten Bikekram verkauft.


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. Januar 2023)

Just deswegen schrub ich ja "Garagenhändler", also solche, die mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht unterwegs sind.

In der Vergangenheit gab es interessante Rechtsstreitigkeiten um private Plattensammlungen etc. Und die einschlägigen ZEB170-Kolleg:innen sollten doch eventuell mal ihr Tun überdenken.


----------



## demlak (6. Januar 2023)

p.s.
Selbst wenn man ein Auto für 30.000 Euro verkauft, ist das erst mal eine Vermögensumwandlung und nicht steuerpflichtig.. Auch nicht mit der neuen Regelung. Diese dient nur dazu, dass das Finanzamt davon erfährt.. so, dass bei mehreren Autos die Alarmglocken losgehen.. Aber auch hier ist das alles an der Realität vorbei.. das ganze hat nur eine geringe Abschreckungswirkung.. wer regelmäßig an der Steuer vorbei arbeiten will, wird dadurch nicht aufgehalten.. dann wird halt ein neuer Account erstellt.. vielleicht sogar unter anderem Namen.. und schon fließt das beim Finanzamt nicht mehr in die selbe Akte.. fertig..

Die Grenzen, von denen du gesprochen hast - die dir nicht so bewusst waren - gelten eben nicht für die Steuerpflicht, sondern nur für die Meldung ans Amt.. 

Die Grenzen die eine Steuerpflicht ergeben, haben sich nicht geändert.. das war alles vorher genauso legal oder illegal wie jetzt.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Januar 2023)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coues (6. Januar 2023)

@Dr.Dos: das zu Grunde liegende Gesetz (kurz PStTG) wurde ja auch erst am 20.12.2022 ausgefertigt, daher denke ich, dass die Meldegrenzen (30 relevante Tätigkeiten und 2.000 Euro Umsatz jeweils pro Plattform) nicht nur die unbekannt waren, sondern bislang auch vielen Plattformbetreibern. Hier sehe ich insbesondere die Betreiber, bei denen die betroffene Plattform eigentlich eher so nebenbei läuft, wie z.B. in vielen Foren, wie diesem. Das große Problem was diese Betreiber, aber bislang z.B. auch ebay-Kleinanzeigen, haben, ist, dass über die zu meldenden Anbiter meist doch gar nicht die zu meldenden Daten bekannt sind (z.B. Vor- und Nachnamen; die Anschrift des Wohnsitzes; jede Steueridentifikationsnummer, die dem Anbieter erteilt wurde, und den jeweiligen Mitgliedstaat der Europäischen Union, der sie erteilt hat, oder, sofern keine Steueridentifikationsnummer vorhanden ist, den Geburtsort; sofern vorhanden, die Identifikationsnummer für Umsatzsteuerzwecke; das Geburtsdatum). Diese Daten müssten iR der für den Betreiber geltenden Sorgfaltspflicht somit erst einmal nacherhoben werden und wie gut dies funktioniert wird schon allein spannend, auch wenn der Betreiber hierfür noch bis Ende 2023 bzw. 2024 Zeit hat. Die Bußgelder bei Nichtumsetzung der Sorgfaltspflicht sind (zumindest für die größeren Anbieter) mit bis zu 50.000 € ja auch erst einmal recht überschaubar. Meines Erachtens wird das PStTG wohl dazu führen, dass die Zahl solcher Marktplätze wie hier bald sehr zurückgehen wird, da wohl die wenigsten kleinen Betreiber die Anforderungen umsetzen können bzw. die damit verbunden Mehraufwendungen/Kosten tragen wollen.


----------



## kordesh (6. Januar 2023)

Wollt ihr das nicht in diesem Thread weiter auskaspern?!


----------



## Coues (6. Januar 2023)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wollt ihr das nicht in diesem Thread weiter auskaspern?!


Dieser würde zum Auskaspern auch noch gehen  Sorry, ich hab nur fix geantwortet und nicht wie üblich erst das Forum nach einem besser passenden Thread durchforstet  Das ganze kann also gern verschoben werden, auch wenn ich grad nicht weis, welcher der beiden besser geeignet ist. Wobei: eigentlich ist das Thema hier ja gar nicht so auskasperwürdig, ist ja nun mal ein Gesetz und darüber müssen sich ja erstmal nur die Plattformbetreiber und die Gesetzgebung bzw. Verwaltung Gedanken machen und davon sollten ja hier recht wenige als Nutzer registriert sein


----------



## boarderking (6. Januar 2023)

grobi59 schrieb:


> SHIMANO SLX RD-M7120 Schaltwerk SHADOW RD+ 2 x 12-fach​25,60€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was bedeutet 2X ?


----------



## Hai Leute (6. Januar 2023)

boarderking schrieb:


> was bedeutet 2X ?


Falls es Ironie ist habe ich sie nicht verstanden. 
Falls nicht: Zweifach. Also hinten zwölf vorne zwei.


----------



## bushDoctor (Samstag um 10:55)

Das SLX-Schaltwerk 7120 sollte doch auch normal mit 1xAntrieb laufen oder irre ich mich? Wäre ja wirklich ein Schnapper im Vergleich zum 7100er…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (Samstag um 10:57)

Sofern die kassette maximal 45 zähne hat,ja. Ist halt der kurze käfig


----------



## Flo7 (Samstag um 11:14)

Remux schrieb:


> Sofern die kassette maximal 45 zähne hat,ja. Ist halt der kurze käfig



Das hatten wir schon mal, Käfig ist gleich lang und es gehen auch 50Z. Das parallelogram ist aber anders aufgebaut…

Siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/post-17460352


----------



## Montigomo (Samstag um 11:43)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schon mal, Käfig ist gleich lang und es gehen auch 50Z. Das parallelogram ist aber anders aufgebaut…
> 
> Siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaeger-laberthread.530419/post-17460352


Hast Du @Flo7 die Erfahrungen über einen längeren Zeitraum? Wurde der Schaltwerk mit 50-er Sram Kassette gefahren oder hast Du es vielleicht mit einer 51-er ausprobiert als 1x12?
Danke!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (Samstag um 22:05)

.


----------



## Babaj (Samstag um 22:42)

Ein Kumpel von mir ist auf der Suche nach einem Protektoren Shirt/ Weste. Wenn geht natürlich als Schnäppchen. Maße: 1,86m bei knapp 130 kg.
Wüsstet ihr was passendes?


----------



## GG71 (Samstag um 23:34)

harni schrieb:


> Manitou Mezzer expert 486€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, aber expert != pro beachten


----------



## Montigomo (Sonntag um 00:48)

Babaj schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir ist auf der Suche nach einem Protektoren Shirt/ Weste. Wenn geht natürlich als Schnäppchen. Maße: 1,86m bei knapp 130 kg.
> Wüsstet ihr was passendes?








						Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread
					

Moin zusammen, Frohes Neues erst mal noch 🤘🏻  Ich suche eine Nabe wie diese(altes Modell)  https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Hinterradnabe-350-Disc-6-Loch-fuer-12x148-mm-Steckachse-BOOST-Freilauf-SRAM-XD  R2 bike mein bisher günstigstes Angebot jedoch denke ich dass da noch bisschen was geht.  Danke...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## prof.66 (Sonntag um 16:09)

Leeze Boom Board Pro Rocker Plate
					

Die Leeze Boom Board Pro Rocker Plate für High-Performance beim Indoor-Training Das Leeze Boom Board Pro ist eine Rocker Plate, durch die die Qualität Deines Rollentrainings ein neues Level erreicht. Der Einsatz des Boards verringert unangenehme Schw




					www.bike-components.de
				




Hab ich eben bestellt, ansonsten überall für 299€


----------



## concita (Sonntag um 16:48)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Sehr effektiver Kettenreiniger:
> 
> 
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/CERAMICSPEED-Antriebsreiniger-Ufo-Clean-Drivetrain-1000-ml-SONDERANGEBOT?iso=DE&gclid=CjwKCAiAqt-dBhBcEiwATw-ggCAbvnHedfG5apx3Pw1t_z_Lo-yuPhTFNuux7ZSt1ckNWwk1UobqQhoCRYcQAvD_BwE


Nimm Diesel, kostet vgl.weise nix und fettet & reinigt. Dann absetzen lassen und wieder verwenden. Viel nachhaltiger als alle Spezialreiniger

Für alles was wirklich fettfrei sein muss: Isopropanol 70/30 = Händedesinfekt 😉


----------



## Nordmanntanne (Sonntag um 16:49)

concita schrieb:


> Nimm Diesel, kostet vgl.weise nix und fettet & reinigt. Dann absetzen lassen und wieder verwenden. Viel nachhaltiger als alle Spezialreiniger


...und stinkt wie die Hölle.... 🤣🤣🤣
Ich benutze Petroleum. 😏


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordmanntanne (Sonntag um 18:24)

Nordmanntanne schrieb:


> ...und stinkt wie die Hölle.... 🤣🤣🤣
> Ich benutze Petroleum. 😏


Ey Alter, n Angry wegen einer anderen Meinung?
Diesel stinkt genau so schlimm wie Heizöl. Frag Mal deine Frau....😂😂😂😂


----------



## prof.66 (Sonntag um 18:42)

Wieso wird mein Beitrag in dem Laberthread verschoben?


----------



## nosaint77 (Sonntag um 18:49)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Wieso wird mein Beitrag in dem Laberthread verschoben?





prof.66 schrieb:


> Leeze Boom Board Pro Rocker Plate
> 
> 
> Die Leeze Boom Board Pro Rocker Plate für High-Performance beim Indoor-Training Das Leeze Boom Board Pro ist eine Rocker Plate, durch die die Qualität Deines Rollentrainings ein neues Level erreicht. Der Einsatz des Boards verringert unangenehme Schw
> ...



Vielleicht wegen 50% Labertext


----------



## prof.66 (Sonntag um 18:58)

Na dann lässt man es in Zukunft am besten


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (Sonntag um 19:04)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Leeze Boom Board Pro Rocker Plate
> 
> 
> Die Leeze Boom Board Pro Rocker Plate für High-Performance beim Indoor-Training Das Leeze Boom Board Pro ist eine Rocker Plate, durch die die Qualität Deines Rollentrainings ein neues Level erreicht. Der Einsatz des Boards verringert unangenehme Schw
> ...




Was es nicht alles günstiges gibt 😂

Ich hatte gedacht da legt ma a Gummimatte oder so drunter 🤷


----------



## DJTornado (Sonntag um 19:23)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles günstiges gibt 😂
> 
> Ich hatte gedacht da legt ma a Gummimatte oder so drunter 🤷


Da du ja den Unterschied anscheinend nicht kennst, besorg dir mal ein paar Karten von Dieter Nuhr


----------



## cbtp (Sonntag um 19:27)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles günstiges gibt 😂
> 
> Ich hatte gedacht da legt ma a Gummimatte oder so drunter 🤷



Wenn du dir das Video anschaust, hat das schon mehr Effekt als eine Gummimatte. Finde eher den UVP spannend – die Materialkosten dürften schon recht überschaubar sein, Raketentechnologie steckt da keine dahinter.


----------



## Maffin_ (Sonntag um 19:55)

concita schrieb:


> Nimm Diesel, kostet vgl.weise nix und fettet & reinigt. Dann absetzen lassen und wieder verwenden. Viel nachhaltiger als alle Spezialreiniger


Nachhaltig? Keine Ahnung. Von dem Zeug Brauch ich 100-150ml um eine neue Sram Kette komplett zu entfetten.
Für komplett rückstandslos nochmal ins wiederverwendbare Isopropanol Bad.


----------



## isartrails (Sonntag um 22:45)

cbtp schrieb:


> Finde eher den UVP spannend – die Materialkosten dürften schon recht überschaubar sein


Na hörmal!

_Das Leeze Boom Board Pro ist eine Rocker Plate, durch die die Qualität Deines Rollentrainings ein neues Level erreicht._

Ich find, das rechtfertigt den Preis voll. 🤣
Und Dieter Nuhr scheint auch davon begeistert zu sein, hab ich gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechmuetze (Sonntag um 22:59)

ich habe nicht kapiert was Leeze Boom Board Pro Rocker Plate sein soll.


----------



## cbtp (Sonntag um 23:20)

Muffengang schrieb:


> ich habe nicht kapiert was Leeze Boom Board Pro Rocker Plate sein soll.



wird durch das Video erklärend – aus dem Text heraus ist das echt nicht so ganz verständlich:


----------



## Joehigashi80 (Sonntag um 23:22)

.


----------



## TearZz (Montag um 05:30)

Dazu dann noch die passende Musik und man wird No.1


----------



## concita (Montag um 07:00)

Maffin_ schrieb:


> Nachhaltig? Keine Ahnung. Von dem Zeug Brauch ich 100-150ml um eine neue Sram Kette komplett zu entfetten.
> Für komplett rückstandslos nochmal ins wiederverwendbare Isopropanol Bad.


Rückstandslos wozu? Ist das das was man will? Totalentfettung bei Kette möchte ich defacto nicht!
So End of Laber 🙂


----------



## bobbycar (Montag um 07:04)

concita schrieb:


> Rückstandslos wozu? Ist das das was man will? Totalentfettung bei Kette möchte ich defacto nicht!


Um z. B. mit Wachs o.ä. zu schmieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## concita (Montag um 07:20)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Um z. B. mit Wachs o.ä. zu schmieren


Hinter den ab Werk verwendeten Schmierstoffe steht eine nmE nicht zu verleugnende Ratio.


----------



## ekm (Montag um 09:12)

TearZz schrieb:


> Dazu dann noch die passende Musik und man wird No.1


Ich hätte (damals!) wahrscheinlich eher 300 Euro ausgegeben um die junge Dame auf einem "Board" serviert zu bekommen, als für so ein Board. 

Das ist eigentlich nur für Leute mit zwei linken Händen oder solche, die zu faul sind selber zu bauen und das nötige Geld rumliegen haben.


----------



## CrossX (Montag um 09:17)

Muffengang schrieb:


> ich habe nicht kapiert was Leeze Boom Board Pro Rocker Plate sein soll.


Sorgt für seitliche Bewegung beim Indoor Training. Dadurch fahren sich auch lange Einheiten deutlicher.


----------



## concita (Montag um 09:19)

ekm schrieb:


> Ich hätte (damals!) wahrscheinlich eher 300 Euro ausgegeben um die junge Dame auf einem "Board" serviert zu bekommen, als für so ein Board.
> 
> Das ist eigentlich nur für Leute mit zwei linken Händen oder solche, die zu faul sind selber zu bauen und das nötige Geld rumliegen haben.


Naja 😉








						File:Denise Van Rijswijk 2.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## Geisterfahrer (Montag um 09:42)

Mieses Foto. Nutz mal die Google-Bildersuche. Die war (zumindest damals, keine Ahnung, wie sie heute aussieht) schon sehr hübsch.


----------



## ekm (Montag um 10:23)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mieses Foto. Nutz mal die Google-Bildersuche. Die war (zumindest damals, keine Ahnung, wie sie heute aussieht) schon sehr hübsch.


Genau, deswegen habe ich das "damals" auch betont, außerdem war mein "Blickwinkel" vor 25 auch ein anderer


----------



## LarsLangfinger (Montag um 10:33)

Als könnte der durchschnittliche IBC User wählen...


----------



## ekm (Montag um 11:33)

Der Durchschnitt hat sicher zwei linke Hände und begrenztes Budget, da kommt quasi keine Variante in Betracht.


----------



## concita (Montag um 12:23)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles günstiges gibt 😂
> 
> Ich hatte gedacht da legt ma a Gummimatte oder so drunter 🤷


Damit das Fahrgefuehl realer wird.
Wieso dann nicht wenn schon indoor gleich bei der alten Rolle bleiben?
Ob das Wackelbrett da annähernd hinkommt???


----------



## ehrles8 (Montag um 12:30)

cbtp schrieb:


> die Materialkosten dürften schon recht überschaubar sein, Raketentechnologie steckt da keine dahinter.


Habe ich vorher auch gedacht. Das Teil ist aber ziemlich stabil und schwer. Funktioniert auch besser als die meisten Selbstbau-Lösungen mit Tennisbällen o.ä. und kann einfach verstellt werden. 

Die Schmerzen sind seitdem weg, ich kann jetzt ohne Probleme auch mal 2-3H auf der Rolle trainieren. 
Wer beim Indoor-Training keinerlei Beschwerden hat, freut mich für euch. 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (Montag um 12:33)

concita schrieb:


> Wieso dann nicht wenn schon indoor gleich bei der alten Rolle bleiben?


Zu reales Fahrgefühl?


----------



## oli_obi (Montag um 13:08)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Habe ich vorher auch gedacht. Das Teil ist aber ziemlich stabil und schwer. Funktioniert auch besser als die meisten Selbstbau-Lösungen mit Tennisbällen o.ä. und kann einfach verstellt werden.
> 
> Die Schmerzen sind seitdem weg, ich kann jetzt ohne Probleme auch mal 2-3H auf der Rolle trainieren.
> Wer beim Indoor-Training keinerlei Beschwerden hat, freut mich für euch. 👍


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich das so unterschreiben.
Das Teil ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und durchdacht. Die Oberfläche ist für mich als stark transpirierender Fahrer sehr pflegeleicht und gut abwaschbar. Die Mechanik ist einfach, aber auf verschiedene Setups anpassbar. Auch die Dämpfung ist gut einstellbar durch die verschiebbaren Federn und Dämpfer. Die Schrauben sind alle Edelstahl, nur die Gurte könnten m.E. noch etwas hochwertiger sein.

Andere Rocker-Plates sind auch nochmals deutlich teurer.

DIY-Lösungen aus Holz wären viel empfindlicher, und die Oberflächenbehandlung sicher ein Thema. Ich habe zwar eine gut ausgestattete Werkstatt, aber etwas vergleichbares selber zu bauen würde auch einiges an Material kosten und sicher einige Stunden Aufwand - die ich dann doch lieber ins Fahren stecke.


----------



## seblubb (Montag um 13:12)

oli_obi schrieb:


> DIY-Lösungen aus Holz wären viel empfindlicher


jein, Siebdruckplatte ist passend für den Zweck

Aber der Aufwand und benötigte Maschinenpark - ganz abgesehen von den eigene Fähigkeiten - für was ordentliches ist immens


----------



## teatimetom (Montag um 17:51)

boarderking schrieb:


> ich kenne deine Kumpel ja nicht , aber das wäre vielleicht was....
> 
> oder immer schön ohne Motor bergauf!


er sucht eine Protektorenshirt und du empfiehlst weightwatcher


----------



## Schmalte (Montag um 18:14)

rohood schrieb:


> Fox Mainframe MIPS ohne Größenangabe aber dafür für knapp 36€ falls jemand sein Glück probieren möchte


Hab ihn bestellt und in M bekommen (55-59). Genau meine Größe


----------



## Babaj (Montag um 18:28)

boarderking schrieb:


> ich kenne deine Kumpel ja nicht , aber das wäre vielleicht was....
> 
> oder immer schön ohne Motor bergauf!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (Montag um 18:37)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Hab ihn bestellt und in M bekommen (55-59). Genau meine Größe


Vielen Dank für die Info.

Monat und Jahr der Produktion?
Danke!


----------



## Remux (Montag um 19:09)

Bitte unbedingt beachten!


----------



## goldencore (Montag um 20:18)

Argh! Gestern etwas bei R2 bestellt und jetzt kommen die günstige Dächle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (Montag um 20:20)

goldencore schrieb:


> Argh! Gestern etwas bei R2 bestellt und jetzt kommen die günstige Dächle...


Ich hab mir die 4€ Versand gegönnt 😉


----------



## Simon Katsch (Montag um 21:11)

goldencore schrieb:


> Argh! Gestern etwas bei R2 bestellt und jetzt kommen die günstige Dächle...


Zumindest gestern gabs die 203er auch schon zu dem Kurs


----------



## goldencore (Montag um 21:15)

Da hat mir das nur keiner gesagt! 😀
Es ist ja natürlich nicht so, dass ich einen Mangel an Bremsscheiben hätte...


----------



## Spezialeis (Montag um 22:30)

Ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. 🤓


----------



## Joehigashi80 (Montag um 22:37)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die 4€ Versand gegönnt 😉


----------



## Joehigashi80 (Montag um 23:47)

Viersen222 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Kurs:
> 
> Yeti Cycles ARC - T-Series 29" Carbon MTB Rahmen - 2022 - Dom​
> 
> ...


Top, für "Made in Vietnam" leider immer noch zu teuer. Selbst wenn Yeti draufsteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (Dienstag um 09:18)

Für lebenslange Garantie & ein super Rad ein Schnapper. Steht sogar Yeti drauf


----------



## isartrails (Dienstag um 22:27)

So sah mein Kona Honzo CR schon 2017 aus. 
Ist wahrscheinlich aus der selben Backform.
Steht Kona drauf.


----------



## Radical_53 (Dienstag um 22:45)

Außer, daß das beides Hardtails sind, haben die aber recht wenig Ähnlichkeit?


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (Dienstag um 23:28)

oli_obi schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich das so unterschreiben.
> Das Teil ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und durchdacht. Die Oberfläche ist für mich als stark transpirierender Fahrer sehr pflegeleicht und gut abwaschbar. Die Mechanik ist einfach, aber auf verschiedene Setups anpassbar. Auch die Dämpfung ist gut einstellbar durch die verschiebbaren Federn und Dämpfer. Die Schrauben sind alle Edelstahl, nur die Gurte könnten m.E. noch etwas hochwertiger sein.
> 
> Andere Rocker-Plates sind auch nochmals deutlich teurer.
> ...



Wer wirklich ernst meint:


----------



## HarzEnduro (Mittwoch um 06:06)

Einziges Manko (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann) ist die fehlende OVP. Der billigste Preis, den ich bisher gesehen hatte, war 679,- Das ist noch ein ganzes Stückchen drunter für eine wohl sehr gut funktionierende Gabel.



haga67 schrieb:


> *RockShox* Lyrik Ultimate Charger 3 RC2 29" 160mm DebonAir+ Tapered Boost​für 549,99:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samilio (Mittwoch um 06:46)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Einziges Manko (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann) ist die fehlende OVP.


Fender und Ahead Krallen sind im Lieferumfang auch nicht aufgeführt. 

Trotzdem: Super Angebot!

Ich habe direkt fürs nächste Projekt eine bestellt 😇


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (Mittwoch um 06:50)

samilio schrieb:


> Fender und Ahead Krallen sind im Lieferumfang auch nicht aufgeführt.
> 
> Trotzdem: Super Angebot!
> 
> Ich habe direkt fürs nächste Projekt eine bestellt 😇


Ich hoff mal, dass zumindest ne Kralle dabei ist.


----------



## Flo7 (Mittwoch um 07:25)

Gut wären auch die Adapter wenn man keine Torque Caps verwendet.

Bestpreis für aftermarket, der mit bekannt ist,  war übrigens durch Gutscheinkombinationen 570€


----------



## Remux (Mittwoch um 07:32)

der Preis ist schon echt gut aber vom Lieferumfang ist das ja quasi RCZ Ware  🤣 
Hab eh Glück gehabt, dass es die Lyrik (leider) nicht mehr in 170mm gibt. Fürs Mofa liegt schon ne RCZ Zeb hier.


----------



## Flo7 (Mittwoch um 07:34)

Hab schon eine Rückbuchung von bike discount bzw eine Gutschrift bei der Kreditkarte.

Echt komisch, denn wird noch immer als verfügbar angezeigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (Mittwoch um 07:34)

wenn du direkt wieder 5 bestellst


----------



## HarzEnduro (Mittwoch um 07:44)

samilio schrieb:


> Fender und Ahead Krallen sind im Lieferumfang auch nicht aufgeführt.
> 
> Trotzdem: Super Angebot!
> 
> Ich habe direkt fürs nächste Projekt eine bestellt 😇


Der Fender ist eh viel zu klein und ich habe so viele Kappen rumliegen, dass das kein Problem wäre.


----------



## Remux (Mittwoch um 07:46)

Da stimmt eh irgendwas in deren Bestand nicht.





Artikel selbst steht auf lagernd


----------



## UserX1 (Mittwoch um 08:11)

Kann die Bestellung auch nicht abschließen. 
Dafür ist der Preis nun auf 599,- gestiegen.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (Mittwoch um 08:20)

Hab sie gestern für 549,- bestellt und eine Bestätigung für Vorkasse erhalten. Heute direkt überwiesen. 

Ich hoffe das klappt,  hab nämlich die Lyrik von RCZ gleich storniert 🙈


----------



## Flo7 (Mittwoch um 08:30)

Bin gespannt ob ausgeliefert wird…


----------



## Homer4 (Mittwoch um 09:05)

Das wäre der Hammer


----------



## samilio (Mittwoch um 14:18)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob ausgeliefert wird…



kam grad per Mail: 

_"Sehr geehrter Kunde,
Ihre Bestellung wurde soeben gepackt. (...)"

 _


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (Mittwoch um 14:21)

samilio schrieb:


> kam grad per Mail:
> 
> _"Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> Ihre Bestellung wurde soeben gepackt. (...)"_
> ...


Gratz! Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (Mittwoch um 15:20)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Gratz! *Wieviel* hast du bestellt?


☝️


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (Mittwoch um 15:24)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Gratz! Wann hast du bestellt?


Isnichmehrsowichtigweil:

_Sehr geehrter Kunde,
Ihre Bestellung wurde soeben gepackt.

🥰_

Edit: evtl zu früh gefreut, kann sein, dass sie nur den CL auf 6-Loch Adapter, den ich zusätzlich bestellt habe, meinen  🙈


----------



## Remux (Mittwoch um 16:16)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Manitou Mezzer Expert 29 für 499,-


für 80€ mehr eine komplett neue: https://www.bike24.de/p1426333.html


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (Mittwoch um 16:19)

Remux schrieb:


> für 80€ mehr eine komplett neue: https://www.bike24.de/p1426333.html



Refurbished hab ich auf die Schnelle übersehen... sorry.


----------



## Homer4 (Mittwoch um 16:42)

Remux schrieb:


> für 80€ mehr eine komplett neue: https://www.bike24.de/p1426333.html


für 90€ weniger








						Manitou Mezzer Expert Suspension Fork | Chain Reaction
					

Manitou Mezzer Expert Suspension Fork - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Flo7 (Gestern um 06:50)

Die Lyrik von Bike Discount ist unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (Gestern um 07:12)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die Lyrik von Bike Discount ist unterwegs


Singular?


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (Gestern um 07:34)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Singular?


Ne. Sind schon mindestens 2 🥰


----------



## samilio (Gestern um 12:06)

Da ist sie   

Alles tiptop und wie beschrieben (inkl 2 Token aber ohne OVP, Fender, Kralle)


----------



## zymnokxx (Gestern um 12:20)

samilio schrieb:


> Da ist sie
> 
> Alles tiptop und wie beschrieben (inkl 2 Token aber ohne OVP, Fender, Kralle)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1618274


weißt du welches Modelljahr? Ist über die Seriennummer zu finden.


----------



## Flo7 (Gestern um 12:27)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> weißt du welches Modelljahr? Ist über die Seriennummer zu finden.



Modelljahr 2023, ist doch ersichtlich.


----------



## Homer4 (Gestern um 14:27)

Heute Abend bitte den nächsten Knaller.
Bike Discount haut gut raus


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (Gestern um 14:33)

samilio schrieb:


> Da ist sie
> 
> Alles tiptop und wie beschrieben (inkl 2 Token aber ohne OVP, Fender, Kralle)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1618274


Sehr nice! Glückwunsch... Warum Warum Warum liebe(r/s) @SRAM gibt es die nimmer in 170mm...


----------



## samilio (Gestern um 15:42)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> weißt du welches Modelljahr? Ist über die Seriennummer zu finden.



Ganz normale 2023er Ultimate, 160mm, 44mm Offset, Charger 3 mit Buttercups usw. ;-)


----------



## Don Stefano (Gestern um 16:23)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> X01-Kette 34,99€
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1174896.html?searchTerm=x01%20kett&source=SBP&indexName=production_SEARCH_INDEX_DE&objectId=SRA274713&queryId=93ee89473b0f3b3661143e4704b561c6&userToken=be263fed-c032-44c0-b95c-820b4d509366


Das ist ja sogar noch günstiger als meine Anfang Dezember bestellten bei RCZ, schnell stornieren, bevor sie versendet werden.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (Gestern um 17:09)

samilio schrieb:


> Da ist sie
> 
> Alles tiptop und wie beschrieben (inkl 2 Token aber ohne OVP, Fender, Kralle)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1618274


Hier auch 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (Gestern um 20:02)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das ist ja sogar noch günstiger als meine Anfang Dezember bestellten bei RCZ, schnell stornieren, bevor sie versendet werden.


Sind 35€ echt so gut für eine 12fach X01 Kette?


----------



## Maffin_ (Gestern um 20:09)

cklein schrieb:


> Sind 35€ echt so gut für eine 12fach X01 Kette?


Vor ein paar monaten war die unter 70€ kaum zu bekommen. 

Kannst ja mal schauen was die ketten bei anderen shops so kosten.


----------



## Mondkartoffel (Gestern um 20:57)

https://www.bike24.de/p1284090.html?sku=992540&gclid=Cj0KCQiAtvSdBhD0ARIsAPf8oNlZ69ulZs_79oWnzU20G3Pzn3MKOUfK4rACiR9EE8rTOSmBpdqYOhsaAgx8EALw_wcB
		


Ist das ein gutes Angebot für ne 12 fach nx kassette?


----------



## ehrles8 (Gestern um 21:03)

Ja, wenn du dir gerne 615 Gramm ans Rad schraubst.

Ich hab die Sunrace MZ90 genommen. R2-Link nur wegen dem Foto der Waage, gibt's bestimmt noch günstiger. 😁








						SUNRACE Kassette CSMZ90 11-50 Zähne | 12-fach silber, 87,50 €
					

SUNRACE Kassette CSMZ90 11-50 Zähne | 12-fach silber Preisgünstige aber dennoch leichte 12-fach Kassette von SUNRACE Sie ist mit den aktuellen 10-/11-fach M




					r2-bike.com


----------

